#ubuntu 2004-07-12
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
* thom tickles Keybuk 
<Keybuk> heyhey
<thom> having fun in kristiansand?
<Keybuk> yeah is good fun
<Keybuk> have really sucky toothache though, so going to have to go to dentist and have it pulled out when I get back :(
<thom> yowsa :/
<Keybuk> yeah is kinda annoying
#ubuntu 2005-07-18
<Seveas> IcemanV9, ah
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: maybe that's why .. no signal for you to test it
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: i'm not familiar with all the fancy multiplexed commands
<eliUbuntu> ok,
<IcemanV9> Seveas: i am using madwifi as well
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, are you using the GUI tools for networking or the command line?
<Troy_McClure> Seveas, i did both those commands
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I did all this earlier at an Internet cafe, and could not get it going.
<eliUbuntu> hda 3 though is the hard linux drive =\
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, that's ok
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, I prefer the command line.
<spermie_411> hey i forgot how to copy files over with ssh, is it something like: cp /home/josh/Desktop/cedegawhatever spermie@ip: /home/spermie/Desktop
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, it should be errors=remount-ro :)
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: right now, i am at the library using their wireless service
<cmatheson> spermie_411: scp
<eliUbuntu> whew....
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Great, that's fantastic.
<knoppix> so know one uses vmware ?
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, good, I like that attitude, makes it easier to debug :)
<eliUbuntu> thanks seveas
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Wish I could do the same.
<knoppix> with ubuntu ?
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: i will update you how the program works in a minute. getting ready to umount
<IcemanV9> Seveas: any suggestion?
<eliUbuntu> correct command? -> umount hda# ?
<HaroldJohnson> Everyone: I'm just so frustrated at this process.  Ubuntu has the most awesome support channel I've ever been in, but I'm very frustrated with getting this last stage going: my Internet access.
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, if you: iwconfig ath0 essid any && iwconfig ath0 enc open     then it should pick up any open network
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, Okay, I'll try that again.
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: sudo umount /dev/hd*
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, you can see whether it has picked ot by typing iwconfig ath0
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, what do I put in my fstab options to mount a device so that it belongs to nick(1000) ?
<knoppix> hello
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, one more thing: some notebooks have a wifi button, this sometimes has to be enabled to be used
<zuti> ivoks :)
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, if iwlist ath0 scan shows networks it is enabled
<Troy_McClure> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<spermie_411> cmatheson, Wow scp =) that one letter was my headache
<knoppix> so should i forget about using vmware and ubuntu
<knoppix> and just install it ?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, uid=1000,gid=100
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: and then remount yes?
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, This is a PowerBook (Mac), so it doesn't have a wifi button.
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, works only on ntfs/fat
<cmatheson> spermie_411: ;)
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, ok, that's one pain in the a** less
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: why gid=100 ?
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: yes, sudo mount /dev/hd*
<eliUbuntu> ok
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, because i missed a 0 there
<XRayNuke> HaroldJohnson: you're using a CardBus WiFi card, right?
<knoppix> yes ?
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, I'm not certain iwlist ath0 scan is displaying networks.
<knoppix> hey yawner
<dh0> i want /dev/lirc to be linked to the real file /dev/lirc0 how do i do that in a lasting way?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, it should be gid=1000
<Yawner> hello
<HaroldJohnson> XRayNuke, Yes, a D-Link
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: o, thank you
<knoppix> do you use vmware by any chance ?
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, does it give any output?
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, Yes - what should I be looking for?
<Seveas> well, if it doesn't say 'no networks found' or something like that it's working :)
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: didnt work, there is some text on the error? how do i use the #flood command?
<Seveas> it should give about 10-20 lines of information per network
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: yay thanks
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, Yes, but when I test it by running the command "ping google.com", it returns "ping: unknown host google.com"
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, you need to associate to a network first
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: you open a new channel window for #flood or use a pastebin (see the /topic)
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, that is done with iwconfig
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, What is that process?
<knoppix> vmware
<tiglionabbit> eliUbuntu: #flood is a channel, not a command.  You join it, tell people you're going there, and then paste things there.  Use a pastebin though, it's better
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, if you: iwconfig ath0 essid any && iwconfig ath0 enc open     then it should pick up any open network
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, I've read the man, by the way, and it's not very newbie-friendly.
<hd420> bloody ubuntu
* hd420 sighs
<eliUbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, indeed
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, Yet it's not.
<Seveas> !forget pastebin
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot pastebin
<knoppix> so is ubuntu worth trying out ?
<aptloverg> um
<knoppix> am i wasting my time
<Seveas> ubotu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<tiglionabbit> knoppix: yes
<knoppix> cool
<tiglionabbit> knoppix: especially if you just use a knoppix live cd
<hd420> knoppix: depends on what sort of person you are
<knoppix> i'm trying to get in on my vmware
<bungopolis> knoppix -- what kind of answer do you expect with that question in this room?
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, is it ok if I talk to you in private, it's a bit busy in here
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, So that's that.
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, Yes, absolutely.
<aptloverg> ho do i know the package version of gaim I can get over apt?
<nxv_> which ident server is preferred with postgresql in ubuntu?
<knoppix> but for some reason i'm getting an error
<knoppix> i went on the wiki and followed the instructions
<aptloverg> apt-cache gaim -?
<tiglionabbit> well ubuntu has been the top pagerank on distrowatch for the last 6 months, I think it must be pretty popular
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: here is what is the error states: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/312171
<aptloverg> anyone quick comand line quote?
<knoppix> but when i try to sudo ./runme.pl
<hd420> apt is still less than forgiving when you make changes yourself
<tiglionabbit> eliUbuntu: read what it says, your device is mounted and it tells you where
<knoppix> i get this :
<aptloverg> apt-cache gaim -what--version bla?
<knoppix> Unable to open the installer database /etc/vmware/locations in read-mode.
<knoppix> Execution aborted.
<hd420> which is the problem i'm having at present
<eliUbuntu> i did read it. i tried to umount it and remount
<aptloverg> can anyone hear? me?
<XRayNuke> Question: I'm trying to boot from a USB external hard drive on a ThinkPad right now. It Ubuntu set GRUB up to boot with "quiet splash",
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: is hda5 mounted at /dev/hda5?
<tiglionabbit> aptloverg: yes, we can hear you.  I have no idea what you're talking about though.  Generally I'd say "apt-cache search"
<XRayNuke> and i've turned that off. how do I slow down the boot info so I can see why it's failing?
<dmk> apt-cache showpkg gaim
<aptloverg> yaay cool im not blocked or somthing :D
<dmk> show sorry
<bungopolis> aptloverg: try apt-cache show gaim | grep Version
<dmk> apt-cache show
<eliUbuntu> no hda5 is mounted as /media/winlin
<hd420> any apt gurus up for a challenge?
<jo> hi i have problem with X,how can i change from console resolution ?
<aptloverg> bungopolis: :D ok
<tiglionabbit> hd420: challenging?
<jeanluc> hi
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: so you are in business?
<jeanluc> I need a lot of help
<benjaminwr> is there anything in the bios that might be preventing me from writting the MBR of my hard disks?
<eliUbuntu> lol, nope in astronomy
<spermie_411> i got this cedega tgz file on my desktop, but not sure how to install it? Noob<~~ sorry for these dumb questin
<jeanluc> I have tried mp3's in every media player and installed gstreamer mad but no mp3s is working but .wav works so can some one help me play mp3
<spermie_411> i think its sudo cp /home/spermie/Desktop/cedega_4.3-1.i386.tgz
<tiglionabbit> spermie_411: if it's .tgz, it's probably meant for slackware
<hd420> tiglion: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/530
<sam_> are there any stats for which of ubuntu and kubuntu is the more downloaded/popular one?
<XRayNuke> benjaminwr: Yes. Turn off boot sector virus protection if you can find it.
<hd420> see if u can make heads from tails out of that one
<mumbles> nother questio from me.. whats the linux flight sim game ending in x11 ?
<bungopolis> I'm currently using Totem as my media player, but I would like an in-browser media player. The only ones I can see are mozilla-mplayer and mozilla-plugin-vlc -- which one is reccomended? I've used mozilla-mplayer on another machine and it's a bit buggy.
<benjaminwr> i cant see it in the bios menu
<dmk> no, cedega just name their tar.gz files tgz
<benjaminwr> is that ever implemented as a jumper?
<XRayNuke> benjaminwr: not that I've ever heard of...
<tiglionabbit> hd420: wow, that's fun
<XRayNuke> benjaminwr: what options do you have?
<benjaminwr> i can't find boot sector virus protection
<aptloverg> bungopolis: show is the thing i wasn't aware off :D
<dmk> thats me off now, take it easy everyone
<bungopolis> aptloverg: you could also use the synaptic package manager to see it
<benjaminwr> and there doesn't seem to be anything else to secure MBR in my bios settings
<jeanluc> I have tried mp3's in every media player and installed gstreamer mad but no mp3s is working but .wav works so can some one help me play mp3
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: your drives are mounted successfully?
<benjaminwr> but I can't install grub
<spermie_411> tiglionabbit woulnt alian change it to a deb.?
<hd420> tiglion: you up for trying to solve it?
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: it is possible to use totem or xine using a special firefox addon.  There's something in the forums about that, I'll find it for you
<benjaminwr> after installing it reboots to nothing
<aptloverg> bungopolis: just wanted the skill
<aptloverg> chears
<bungopolis> jeanluc: have you installed the gstreamer0.8-mad plugin?
<jeanluc> yes
<XRayNuke> benjaminwr: Most recent BIOSes don't have boot sector protection. If you can't find it, it'
<bungopolis> sorry, package not plugin
<XRayNuke> 's probably not there.
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: im gonna reboot. the /media/winlin mount on hda5 was done through fstab on boot. maybe rebooting will help. plus now mount umout says hda5 is mounted multiple times
<aptloverg> bungopolis: um you couldn't help me trouble shot a sound card?
<benjaminwr> XrayNuke its a new computer has asus a8n-sli deluxe mobo
<eliUbuntu> will be back in few minutes
<bungopolis> tiglionabbit: thanks
<bungopolis> aptloverg: what's the problem?
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: well, I would, if i could connect to ubuntuforums at the moment...  it's...  slow
<XRayNuke> benjaminwr: yeah, that doesn't have it, it's waaaay too new. My girlfriend has one of those. It's a pretty sweet mobo.
<ablyss> hey guys.. do i have to reboot after updating my kernel image?
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: will be here when you return
<bungopolis> tiglionabbit: yeah it's not loading at all for me right now either
<acid2> Does anyone know how to connect to a :sserver: with cvs?
<eliUbuntu> k
<XRayNuke> benjaminwr: You sure the hard drive is good?
<acid2> im getting "unknown method"
<sizzam> ubuntuforums.org  borked?
<benjaminwr> tried with three different ones
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: I personally just installed mplayer-586 and mozilla-mplayer, and w32codecs.  That took care of my browsing needs
<XRayNuke> benjaminwr: Curious. Do you have another machine you could use to install Grub?
<dylan_> still having problems getting java to work
<benjaminwr> mmm
<bungopolis> ok, that's what I have on my old system, but i wasnt totally happy with mozilla-mplayer (sometimes the video would be masked off, and the UI sucks)
<ablyss> whys that dylan_
<nalioth> dylan_: r u on an x86 version of ubuntu?
<benjaminwr> can I install grub to a USB drive
<benjaminwr> ??
<XRayNuke> yeah
<osity> ive got ubuntu installed...how do i raid my other 2 matching drives?
<dylan_> yes im on the pressed CD x86 version...i dont know why. ive followed EVERYONE's directions.  it just doesn't work
<benjaminwr> how would I go about doing that
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: how did you install it?  The easiest way is by adding hoary-extras to your sources.list and then getting sun-j2sdk1.5
<hd420> tig: any ideas?
<dylan_> i tried doing that
<XRayNuke> in fact, i'm trying to un%&^*$ an Ubuntu install on a USB drive right now, so I don't recommend that
<bungopolis> tiglionabbit: only really need the jre, not the sdk
<dylan_> wait, how do i enable hoary-extras
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: okay, sun-j2re1.5
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: same repo
<ablyss> dylan_: where is your java installed at?
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<dylan_> i don't know
<Troy_McClure> how hard is it to install a better file browser into ubuntu? i used to use natiullus and i liked that
<aptloverg> bungopolis: I don't know just know sound, where do i find what has been probed and what sound drivers a beeing used?
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: that wiki will show you how to add the hoary-extras repository, and the rest is just using apt or synaptic
<nalioth> Troy_McClure: try konqueror or mc
<ablyss> dylan_: well, not knowing is a sure way of never getting it to work
<nalioth> Troy_McClure: or xffm4
<ablyss> updatedb then type locate *java
<Troy_McClure> konqueror is for KDE though right?
<Troy_McClure> i am getting used to gnome, do not want to swithc
<bungopolis> dylan_: sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse  restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiglionabbit> Troy_McClure: ubuntu uses nautilus by default
<dylan_> is there a way to do it easily, and when i mean easily i mean not with all the terribly long strings ot text to write
<dylan_> thanks bung...
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: er..
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: sure..
<bungopolis> yeah? what's wrong
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: generally, I use a real editor
<bungopolis> bash is a real editor, tiglionabbit :)
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: I prefer vim
<dylan_> ok i did  sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse  restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list  and i didnt get a message.  is that good?
<Seveas> dylan_, yes
<bungopolis> dylan_ yes
<dylan_> now what do i do?
<Troy_McClure> why does it not look like the old nautillus then?
<dylan_> apt-get update?
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: worked like a charm
<mumbles> anyways
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: great!
<mumbles> im off to bed
<bungopolis> dylan_ the >> just appended that line to the end of your apt sources list (you could also have used vim or gedit or any text editor to add it yourself)
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: great program. did you write it?
<mumbles> nn all
<tiglionabbit> Troy_McClure: dunno, try changing your theme, and the settings in applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<nalioth> nope, just advised on a bit of it
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: Seveas wrote the thing
<bungopolis> dylan_ now sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<dylan_> i just noticed that i already have sun-j2sdk1.5
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: cheers then to your team who wrote it
* ablyss installed the java off java.sun.com  works fine
<jeanluc> I have tried mp3's in every media player and installed gstreamer mad but no mp3s is working but .wav works so can some one help me play mp3
<jeanluc> I have tried mp3's in every media player and installed gstreamer mad but no mp3s is working but .wav works so can some one help me play mp3
<jeanluc> I have tried mp3's in every media player and installed gstreamer mad but no mp3s is working but .wav works so can some one help me play mp3
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: then you don't need to install it
<bungopolis> jeanluc: please dont spam
<jeanluc> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jeanluc> I need help with this though
<ablyss> get in line jeanluc
<tiglionabbit> jeanluc: does it appear to play but make no sound?  Have you tried beep-media-player?
<Seveas> jeanluc, read the page I gave you the link to...
<aptloverg> bye for now everyone
<dylan_> i have j2sdk1.5 but not  the jre what is the difference
<jeanluc> I did that
<jeanluc> still don't work
<eliUbuntu> Seveas: good program you wrote - thanks
<XRayNuke> j2sdk includes the JRE
<tiglionabbit> jeanluc: describe how it didn't work
<aptloverg> bungopolis: thanks for the apt  show help :D
<ablyss> jeanluc: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<jeanluc> I go into beep or xmms and the other media players
<dylan_> ok so if i already have java why doesnt it work within firefox or epiphany?
<jeanluc> open the mp3
<jeanluc> it shows its playing
<Seveas> jeanluc, beep & xmms don't work by default
<ablyss> xmms is poo poo on Gnome
<jeanluc> but there is no sound
<bungopolis> dylan_ SDK is the Software Development Kit which includes the Java Runtime Environment, but you only need the JRE unless you plan to do Java development
<eliUbuntu> dylan: it may not be linked
<Seveas> jeanluc: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<XRayNuke> dylan_: did you install a java plugin?
<bungopolis> aptloverg: give me a sec for your sound problem
<jeanluc> when I use e sound
<jeanluc> it gives error
<dylan_> im trying to get java to work within my browser.  firefox wont install the JRE
<ablyss> dont use xmms
<acid2> cvs [login aborted] : Could not open SSL certificate file '/home/acid2/.cvsSSLkeys': No such file or directory
<acid2> What can I do about that?
<jeanluc> Couldn't open audio.
<jeanluc> Please check that:
<jeanluc> 1. You have the correct output plugin selected.
<jeanluc> 2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.
<jeanluc> 3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<misfit_toy> can anyone else get to ubuntuforums? it appears down to me.
<Seveas> jeanluc: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<jeanluc> is the error I get
<tiglionabbit> jeanluc: that's what I was asking.  Okay, then it is not an mp3 issue.  If I were you, I would right-click on the volume icon and go through every device listed and turn it up, except master sound which you can turn down a bit to not break your speakers.
<eliUbuntu> dylan: firefox cannot install JRE. you have to do it through the synaptic
<socomm> dylan_: You may need a link to the plugin from firefox's plugin directory.
<tiglionabbit> jeanluc: also, this forum post helped me get sound working a little better, if the forums are up
<dylan_> ok thats what im doing, eliUbuntu. will that then work?
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Troy_McClure> whats the best linux media player?
<jeanluc> there down
<eliUbuntu> dylan: it should
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, depends on what you call best
<XRayNuke> Troy: I favor VLC.
<dylan_> thanks
<socomm> Troy_McClure: mplayer
<acid2> xie
<nalioth> Troy_McClure: that is subjective
<acid2> xine*
<dylan_> will it work in Firefox, eliUbuntu?
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, I prefer beep :)
<eliUbuntu> make sure you shutdown firefox and open it again
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> [multimedia]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<eliUbuntu> once installed
<ablyss> linux isn't a media OS.. so they pretty much all suck
<dylan_> great
<tiglionabbit> that wiki has screenshots and descriptions of many major media players
<Seveas> ablyss, nonsense...
<tiglionabbit> ablyss: ay, stfu
<jeanluc> I used red hat
<ablyss> truth hurts
<bungopolis> Troy_McClure I quite like Totem, which comes with Ubuntu -- it can use either the xine or the gstreamer multimedia framework and has a nice, simple UI (I also use mplayer however)
<jeanluc> and it played mp3 just fine
<dylan_> i say mplayer is the best media player
<sizzam> can anyone get to www.ubuntuforums.org
<Seveas> jeanluc, did you even read what I said..?
<socomm> ablyss: Haha.
<bungopolis> forums rae down sizzam
<Seveas> sizzam, no
<jeanluc> what?
<ablyss> hehe
<bungopolis> are
<Seveas> jeanluc: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<eliUbuntu> xine is the best - never had a problem with it
<sizzam> thanks guys
<Troy_McClure> well on windows i use winamp so something that will make that transistion smooth
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: he's right, linux is not a 'media OS'
<jeanluc> I changed to e sound
<eliUbuntu> for music, movies, and so on
<jeanluc> but I get this error when I play mp3's using esound output
<martigan> who can help me with cpu scaling for a mobile p4?
<jeanluc> Couldn't open audio.
<jeanluc> Please check that:
<jeanluc> 1. You have the correct output plugin selected.
<jeanluc> 2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.
<jeanluc> 3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<dylan_> ok apt just finished installing the java jre....now what should i do?  restart, log out, or just restart the browser?
<socomm> Troy_McClure: Try beep-media-player, it's a winamp clone.
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: well, distro watch has 'top media distros' listed
* mode/#ubuntu [+q jeanluc!*@*]  by Seveas
<bungopolis> dylan_ just restart the browser
<dylan_> k cool
<XRayNuke> restarting the browser should do it
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: just the browser
<maggotbrain> acid2: you might have better luck on #cvs
<Seveas> jeanluc, READ what people say. do NOT repeat and do NOT paste
<eliUbuntu> bungopolis: you beat me to it :)
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: hmm i wonder where the media stuff is, then
<decaf> nalioth: it's a multipourpose os and should play videos if I use it as a desktop
<bungopolis> mplayer does not support DVD menus (yet, if ever) Neither can gstreamer, which is why I like Totem with totem-xine installed instead of totem-gstreamer
<ablyss> i enjoyed Amaroth (spelling) for media
* martigan reboot
<ablyss> it was the best I tried so far
<nalioth> decaf: if you use an x86 arch of ubuntu, it will play most everything except current MS video trash
<socomm> bungopolis: The cvs version does not.
<XRayNuke> VLC supports DVD menues.
<eliUbuntu> dylan: does it work now?
<dylan_> nope
<bungopolis> socomm the cvs version of what does not what?
<ablyss> i'm currently using beep media player
<tiglionabbit> Top 5 multimedia distros: GeeXboX, MoviX, dyne:bolic, AGNULA, Mediainlinux
<acid2> maggotbrain, all seem dead there
<socomm> bungopolis: Mplayer, earlier versions might.
<dylan_> what do i do?
<bungopolis> decaf: you can also play win32 codecs, realplayer, quicktime ... there is really no limitation to ubuntu's multimedia capability with the right packages installed
<ablyss> i guess I should visit OS watch more than once a year
<maggotbrain> acid2: ah, i've only worked with pserver and ext with cvs, so I can't be of much help...
<acid2> np
<decaf> bungopolis: I have right packages installed :)
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> rumour has it, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<acid2> im gonna idle there
<tiglionabbit> ablyss: if you visit it now, you'll see Ubuntu has been the top distro for a while
<Troy_McClure> i still can not figure out my GLX problem
<decaf> bungopolis, nalioth: ffmpeg team has a solution for ms-mpeg4.
<dylan_> tiglionabbit:  still doesnt work
<ablyss> tiglionabbit: :)
<shawarma> bungopolis: DRM protected wma.. That's still a no-can-do on Ubuntu.
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: what doesn't work?
<shido> vlc
<XRayNuke> I hear ffmpeg also has something going for H.264.
<socomm> dylan_: You'll need a link to your jre plugin from firefoxes plugin dir.
<tiglionabbit> !doesn't work
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dylan_> after installing the jre firefox does not accept java stuff
<shido> use video lan on that meda
<dylan_> how?
<shido> should play fine
<dylan_> note: i did not change the ffx dir
<tiglionabbit> ubotu doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Hikaru79> Is anyone else having some problems with marillat? When I try to get the newest acroread from it, it tells me: acroread:
<Hikaru79>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<tiglionabbit> !doesn't work
<bungopolis> right, shawarma
<Burgundavia> Hikaru79, don't use marilliat
<Burgundavia> Hikaru79, use hoary-extras from the backports project
<ablyss> brb diinner
<Hikaru79> Okay, Burgundavia.
<misfit_toy> can anyone else get to ubuntuforums? it appears down to me???
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: what do you mean?  When you go to a page with a java applet, what do you see?  Have you tried other pages?
<Hikaru79> Do you have a URL, Burgundavia ?
<hd420> ubuntu doesn't work
<hd420> it's shite
<Troy_McClure> anyone help me getting my mousewheel working?
<socomm> misfit_toy: The forums are down.
<tiglionabbit> hd420: works for me
<Troy_McClure> !mouse
<ubotu> Troy_McClure: I haven't a clue
<Burgundavia> the actual reason is taht sarge broke compatibility with hoary just before the it released, due to some bug fixes
<tiglionabbit> !doesn't work
<ubotu> I heard doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<misfit_toy> socomm, ok thx
<bungopolis> aptloverg: lspci | grep audio to see if the device is being detected by the kernel
<eliUbuntu> dylan: check out this link -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<shawarma> hd420: Huh?
<eliUbuntu> dylan: it help out
<hd420> tig: well, care to take a crack at the issue i'm having?
<dylan_> i get the message additional plugins required
<tiglionabbit> hd420: what, the crazy apt message?
<eliUbuntu> may help out <- i mean
<hd420> tig: yea
<dylan_> no, the ffx message
<hd420> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/530
<tiglionabbit> hd420: paste your sources.list please.
<dylan_> where is that?
<tiglionabbit> hd420: and be sure to have sudo apt-get update 'd with it
<deathpsyko> hi
<dylan_> ooops nvmind
<Troy_McClure> does amarock only work in KDE then?
<tiglionabbit> Troy_McClure: no, you can run anything in either desktop environment
<deathpsyko> did someone installed nvidia driver ( script from nvidia website, the latest one, not the packet ) on ubuntu amd64 ?
<pgidz> dylan try clicking on the plug-in FAQ in ff and follow what they say to get java working
<hd420> ok... deb ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<hd420> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<hd420> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<hd420> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<hd420> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<hd420> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<hd420> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<hd420> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<knoppix> so no one can help me with my ubuntu vmware proablem ???
<tiglionabbit> Troy_McClure: people just avoid to sometimes because then they must install the supporting libraries for
<hd420> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<hd420> sorry
<socomm> What the heck.
<tiglionabbit> hd420: IN A PASTEBIN
* mode/#ubuntu [+q hd420!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> damnit
<knoppix> so no one can help me with my ubuntu vmware proablem ???
<dylan_> pgidz:  i did, and they just say to use the Sun.com binary, which did not work either
<Seveas> they always do that when i'm away
<Xappe> hd420: stop that please, you're disturbing my idling
<pgidz> dylan have you set up the symlink
<bungopolis> aptloverg: lsmod | grep snd to see what sound modules have been loaded by your kernel
<eliUbuntu> What creates .ICEauthority?
<dylan_> pgidz:  dont know how
<deathpsyko> so, did someone installed nvidia driver ( script from nvidia website, the latest one, not the packet ) on ubuntu amd64 ?
<tiglionabbit> eliUbuntu: probably ICEwm
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: idk, but its a pita, aint it?
<pgidz> dylan follow what it says on the plugin site
<dylan_> ok...
<eliUbuntu> yep
<tiglionabbit> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<socomm> Troy_McClure: Under the InputDevice Section in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file add the following: Option ZAxisMapping "4 5".
<stanley1> hello everyonw
<pgidz> dylan if you have any probs ask somebody in here to help
<tiglionabbit> hd420: got that pastebin ready?
<dylan_> i followed the wiki page but i still get the message "Additional plugins are required to view this page."
<stanley1> is anybody willin to assist a brand new brain?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cmbe-212-89-16-88.telecable.es]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jeanluc!*@*]  by Seveas
<tiglionabbit> stanley1: sure
* IcemanV9 has gone home for dinner - *poof*
<eliUbuntu> .ICEauthority though blocks me from loading gnome from GDM correct?
<socomm> Troy_McClure: That will enable your scroll wheel.
<osity> can i use the ubuntu raid tools to prepare my secondary and 3rd drive for raid 1?
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, if it does that, log in at a console and delete that file
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: .ICEauthority can be safely deleted while at the login screen
<Seveas> stanley1, just say what you need help with :)
<eliUbuntu> Seveas: I have done that a few times now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lexxan!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, but it keeps on b0rking?
<osity> has anyone setup raid 1 on ubuntu?
<Xappe> hmm, i'm looking for a good calendar app that isn't evolution, any suggestions?
<eliUbuntu> borking... eli finds himself at a loss of works... never heard of it
<stanley1> is anyone willing to help a braindead newbie?
<XRayNuke> Xappe: Have you tried Sunbird? It's a bit new, but it's at least up to around Palm Desktop functionality
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, b0rking/failing/not working
<Seveas> stanley1, just say what you need help with :)
<socomm> Seveas: Are you paid for operating #ubuntu?
<eliUbuntu> ah, sometimes.
<stanley1> ah.. what??
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: its a known problem, i hear that nautilus changes it from rw to ro for some strange reason
<Xappe> XRayNuke: nope, thanks for the tip
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, maybe you run GUI programs as root?
<eliUbuntu> ... i dont know
<eliUbuntu> thinking about it
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, you should not do that unless the programs are designed to be able to run as root
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: which is the "root" of all evil
<eliUbuntu> i dont run as root on the terminal to initiate programs
<Troy_McClure> is there any way to fix that silly esd conflict with the sound driver?
<osity> seveas: know anyone that know how to setup raid?
<stanley1> well actually im tryng to install my nvidia drivers
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: not at all, just dont run nautilus/other gui apps as root (some of them will rampage throughout your userland)
<eliUbuntu> hmm, i did move a kernel program to usr/local/path/kernel via root
<Seveas> osity, have you tried the wiki?
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, with nautilus?
<stanley1> u all must new im brand new at this and i need someone with patience
<LokeDK> I don't know why.. but when I switch theme in gnome, the colors does not longer change? I mean the theme in the window
<osity> Seveas: I've tried everything...
<osity> i
<nomis_> Traxer|off, did you try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly ?
<osity> what is wiki?>
<Xappe> XRayNuke: is that the mozilla calendar?
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: how do you run nautilus as root? i dont think i did that...
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: sudo in a terminal is ok
<Seveas> osity, http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<eliUbuntu> oh... i only do root in terminal
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, ah that's ok
<eliUbuntu> i dont know any other way to run root
<Troy_McClure> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<osity> thanks
<XRayNuke> Xappe: Very nearly. http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird.html
<eliUbuntu> Seveas and nalioth: thanks for the help im off to work on the computer with fingers crossed to no troubles
<blmartin771> Thanks for all the help so far guys :)
<blmartin771> I love ubuntu so far
<osity> thanks!
* action09 n8
<XRayNuke> Xappe: supposedly it has less Netscape Bloat(TM).
<db2> ok, so I'm installing Ubuntu, and after it tells me to remove the CD so it can reboot, it comes back, and the screen is now nothing but these weird red vertical lines, and there's no text or anything...  um. is this normal?
<eliUbuntu> of zal ik doeg zegen ;)
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: huh?
<Xappe> XRayNuke: ah, thanks. I was a bit worried I'd have to install the mozilla suite
<geocator_> I just installed yesterday, one head of my vid card is garbage.  No problem will solve later, boot today, both moitors show garbage.  Nvidia 6600
<geocator_> I tried installing nvidia drivers, but the install locks up
<nalioth> Xappe: you probably will have to
<nalioth> Xappe: just for the gecko engine
<geocator_> I am linux noob, please help
<nomis_> Troy_McClure, did you try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly ?
<othernoob> nalioth are you familiar with printing problems?
<nalioth> othernoob: sorry, i am not. i dont own printers nor encourage others to own them either
<othernoob> lol
<socomm> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<nalioth> othernoob: however i know cups will drive most printers
<Seveas> nomis_, that ubuntuguide item is total crap
<Xappe> nalioth: nah? as far as I can understand it's a standalone one
<nalioth> othernoob: and "man cups" will lead you to the magical URL that will allow you to configure cups
<Seveas> it should be called configuresoundinabadandnonstandardway
<nalioth> Xappe: like galeon or mozilla-firefox?
<othernoob> nalioth: my prob is that i have a pdf with a tiny little bit of colour in it and a b/w laser printer. and it won't print it.
<Xappe> nalioth: or thunderbird
<nalioth> othernoob: get a hammer, wave it at the printer
<othernoob> lol
<nalioth> Xappe: they all require mozilla, iirc
<robert__> someone knows how to fix the speed problem i have when i'm ripping cd's using grip? it rips at 1.2x now, i belive its not possible to enable scsi emulation support in kernel 2.6x?
<Xappe> no, I don't think so
<nomis_> Seveas, it worked for me
<Seveas> robert__, try enabling dma
<robert__> Seveas: Okey, thx
<Seveas> nomis_, that does not mean it's the correct way..
<decaf> robert__: use cdda2wav with grip. look at it's options. if CD's are new. -P0 would be useful
<robert__> decaf: allright, thx mate!
<Xappe> nalioth: no, I don't think so...afaik standalone means standalone
<nomis_> Seveas, so if you know it better, .. you can help Troy_McClure out ;)
<nalioth> Xappe: i wonder why when i install galeon, epiphany, etc, it always installs mozilla.. .. ..
<maggotbrain> sunbird is a standalone calender app
<maggotbrain> you can use a plug-in for TBor FF with it
<Xappe> nalioth: I have both epiphany and firefox, bot not the mozilla suite
<Xappe> *but
<nalioth> Xappe: not the suite, but you do have mozilla (i just did a apt-cache showpkg on epiphany and galeon)
<XRayNuke> Is there something i'm missing about installing Ubuntu on an external USB hard drive? my install is failing with a "pivot_root: no such file or directory" and this is making me very sad.
<nalioth> Xappe: kazehakase depends on mozilla
<stimpie> someone knows a good howto on how to install the nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<nalioth> XRayNuke: it doesnt know how to look at the USB drive for continuing the installation
<nalioth> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<XRayNuke> nalioth: I'm sorry, I should have been more clear, I've already installed it, it just won't boot.
<pagefault> hah ubotu
<pagefault> nice name
<nalioth> XRayNuke: so instruct your grub to look for it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hd420!*@*]  by Seveas
<HaroldJohnson> I love you all and I'm going to miss you.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: goin on vacation?
<aru> I've been searching around but cant really find a difinitive answer, does anyone know if a Netgear GA511 PC Card will work in linux?
<HaroldJohnson> naliothNah, I'm just feeling crabby and frustrated.
<HaroldJohnson> naliothI'm tired of all the difficulties with getting Ubuntu to do the basics.
<ElllisD> can someone here please tell me either how i got banned from the channel i ought to direct the next question, which is how can I get a live cd in ramdisk to bring hda4's /home up into ram, too
<HaroldJohnson> naliothThough it's probably because I'm on a PowerPC.
<Troy_McClure> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<XRayNuke> nalioth: GRUB is loading and starting the kernel. It looks like it's dying partway through the init process.
<nalioth> XRayNuke: well sounds like hte kernel isnt usb aware
<nalioth> XRayNuke: or something
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: how do i access the vfat drive from the terminal?
<XRayNuke> nalioth: it's the default kernel from the 5.04 x86 install CD. a few lines before it dies, it shows "Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...", "usb-core: registered new driver usb-storage", "USB Mass Storage support registered"
<Xappe> XRayNuke: hmm, can't find any source for compiling Sunbird, i'm on ppc
<aru> !netgear
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, aru
<aru> darn
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: "cd /media/whatever_you_named_dev/hda5"
<eliUbuntu> k, thanks
<Xappe> XRayNuke: nm, think I found it
<nxv_> i cant get posgresql to work with ident identification
<XRayNuke> Xappe: Sunbird's a bit new. You have to manually pull it out of CVS, I think. Instructions here: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird_build.html
<XRayNuke> xappe: i can verify (at least on Windows and FreeBSD) that once you get it going it does work nicely
<nxv_> i tried several ident servers but cant get any to work with postgres
<wdsl> do anyone know kanotix and the radeon-installer.sh? is there a simialar thing in ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> Are the Ubuntu Forum servers down for anyoneelse?
<dizzie> Whats the filesize limit on vfat(fat32) ?
<Hikaru79> dizzie, 2 GB
<Hikaru79> I'm pretty certain
<nalioth> dizzie: 4gb
<wdsl> me too
<lcharly_TheOne> how can i configure a DHCP conection in the console
<nalioth> Hikaru79: i remember because you can almost fit a dvd image on it <almost>
<twisted_steel> Hikaru79: can't get to the forums either :(
<Hikaru79> Ah, I see.
<wdsl> #linux
<dizzie> 4gb >_< how on earth can i transfer 4.3 GB iso images to a extern hdd then, dont say ext3 he doesnt have Linux :)
<Xappe> XRayNuke: at least I have something to do getting it up and running :)
<XRayNuke> there are ext2/3 drivers for Windows.
<nalioth> dizzie: NTFS
<nalioth> dizzie: thats right, there is ext2/3 drivers for win2k and xp
<Hikaru79> There's a very good one that has full read/write access and complete windows explorer integration
<dizzie> ntfs and samba then :)
<tigliona1bit> XRayNuke: really?  how?
<dizzie> cba trying to tell him why his disk got ext3 fs :)
<othernoob> does anyone know a prog to manipulate pdf files?
<maggotbrain> lcharly_TheOne: try dhclient
<lsuactiafner> othernoob : pdf2html
<lsuactiafner> and html2pdf..
<nalioth> othernoob: i know how to do it, i just cant say it right now
<lsuactiafner> i suppose.
<lcharly_TheOne> thanks
<nalioth> othernoob: search synaptic for 'pdf'
<lsuactiafner> pee dee eff
<othernoob> nalioth, i searched. didn't find anything
<lsuactiafner> anyone here play ut2004 on nix?
<nalioth> othernoob: search "pkg names and contents"
<lsuactiafner> i get crashes often, updating to latest patches but it takes ages to download 90mb
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: I've seen pdf2html..but i don't want to convert it to manipulate it
<lsuactiafner> othernoob : pdf is like a zip, not too easy to just manipulate it and expect it to work afterwards...
<lsuactiafner> imho
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: all i need to do is to make everything black, instead of a few lines in colour, so i can print it.
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: there are pdf tools for linux
<lsuactiafner> my eyes hurt from ut2004
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: pdf IS and open source format
<lsuactiafner> othernoob : just print it with the setting 'black+white only'
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : yeh but aint it encoded funnyly so its diffcult to change things?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: not if it isnt "locked'
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: if i had found that option,i wouldn't be here ;)
<lsuactiafner> othernoob : just drain the colour ink...
<ed1t> the forums are dead?
<lsuactiafner> except for green and prink on yellow paper
<eyequeue> are there any currently-wprking backports mirrors?
<pgidz> othernoob try pdftk
<eyequeue> ed1t:  here as well :(
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: and where?
<alxwind> guys, how can i install a program from tar.gz?
<eyequeue> is the mirrormax site up?
<mpmc> Is there anyway,  I can Mix. all audio into one output instead of lots?
<lsuactiafner> hey?
<othernoob> pgidz: i did, didn't really work
<pgidz> othernoob ok
<alxwind> i extraxted the archive and tried to run install.pl but nothing is happening
<lsuactiafner> i'm not really in the mood to help as much as i am in the mood to comment on things i dont know anything about
<alxwind> what should i do?
<decaf> alxwind: of course you can. make sure there is no package available for that app. if not, learn to use 'checkinstall'
<eyequeue> or are there any other currently-working backports mirrors?
<medgno> alxwind, you check to see if it's on the ubuntu servers. It's tricky installing a .tar.gz file
<lsuactiafner> alxwind : perl install.pl
<nalioth> othernoob: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search pdf" and see all the pdf tools available
<lsuactiafner> medgno : it not tricky
<nalioth> alxwind: in most archives is a README or INSTALL text file to read
<lsuactiafner> tar -zxf file.tar.gz ; cd file- ; ./configure ; make ; make install
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: be nice
<medgno> lsuactiafner, if you want to install it globally, and make sure it won't interfere with upgrades, a .deb is much nicer
<alxwind> thanks, perl install.pl helped me ;)
<lsuactiafner> yeh and the ReADMe and INSTALL shoufl guide you
<misfit_toy> man, why do the ubuntuforums go down so often?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: 'easy' for you, may seem be unknown to hte next user
<lsuactiafner> so how you doin nalioth?
<othernoob> nalioth: i already did, doctools might sound like the only prog.
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: keepin busy
<mbirkis> i have a web server standing behind a router... and i need ddclient to get the dynamic internet ip from the router to use instead of the local ip it gets from use=if, if=wlan0? can anyone help me with this?
<dylan_> i find the program elinks pretty useless.  is there any use to it at all?
<alxwind> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<alxwind> or how to install it?
<medgno> dylan_, I've more than a few times had use for a text-mode webbrowser
<alxwind> hoary 5.04
<lsuactiafner> alxwind : /usr/src/linux/  and apt-get install kernel-headers or something
<ubuntu> I've just started using Ubuntu from the Live CD, and I was wondering how I would save my personal files from my Mandrake installation if I install Ubuntu as my Linux version. I know to backup the files, like my e-mail and the rest but will I be able to insert the e-mail back into the Ubuntu mail program afterwards?
<eyequeue> dylan_:  it is useful for reading web pages
<lsuactiafner> lynx is also very usefull...
<lsuactiafner> 1/4 of my browsin is with lynx
<dylan_> yeah...hey is it true that linux has no viruses or spyware, as is claimed on the back of the pressed CD case?
<cafuego> dylan_: Yeah, it's got worms, though ;-)
<eyequeue> ubuntu:  don't overwrite the /home partition, and considering backing up /var/mail/$USER or /var/spool/mail/$USER for later reuse
<lsuactiafner> dylan_ : yeh
<lsuactiafner> dylan_ : even running a virus on purpose with wine doesnt work..
<dylan_> thats funny
<dylan_> cafuego says there are worms that are for linux...what is the probability of me getting one of those
<cafuego> dylan_: You need to do pretty stupid stuff to get your nameserver infected though. (Like deliverately run an old version).
<cafuego> dylan_: You're not at risk if you just use your machine as a user.
<dylan_> so even a linux noob like me won't get hit with a virus or spyware, or even a worm?
<dylan_> im only running on linux as my name, not root
<HrdwrBoB> no, you won't
<cafuego> dylan_: viruses, worms and trojans are not an issue, then.
<HrdwrBoB> just keep up to date with your security patches to be sure
<dylan_> is the same true for a Mac?  im almost done funding for a new one
<ubuntu> Newbie question:  I'm running the Live CD, but if I do a full install, can I use my existing Linux partitions?
<Velcan> can anyone tell me how to enable ssl for mail-notification? it doesnt say in the man ...
<Ziggity> hi. what options are available for c/c++ development on Ubuntu - looking for stuff with RAD tools for a beginer,,--
<lsuactiafner> dylan_ : if you want to live on the edge browse as root.. dont tho.
<Kyral> RAD?
<dylan_> gcc
<tigliona1bit> Ziggity: there's gcc and vim
<cafuego> dylan_: Essentially the same is true for Macs yes. Although they _are_ vulnerable to MS Office Macro viruses
<Kyral> Ziggity, Anjuta
<dylan_> thanks guysx
<Ziggity> tigliona1bit,  : does this have a GUI designer
<cafuego> (if you run msoffice on them, anyway)
<eyequeue> ubuntu:  one, the livecd soedn't install, you'll need an install cd for that.  two, if you select an "expert" install, you can partition any way you like
<tigliona1bit> Ziggity: perhaps, but you don't need much more than a text editor and a compiler to program C
<struggler> any gotchas when installing debian libc6 on hoary?
<ubuntu> I have the install CD
<Ziggity> Kyral,  I have heard of Anjuta, but cannot find how to use version 2 . I tried version 1.5 but it failed to 'make ' the project from the wizard
<eyequeue> ubuntu:  at the prompt, type expert and press enter
<tigliona1bit> eyequeue: you don't need to do that
<alxwind>  2lsuactiafner apt-get install kernel-headers doesn't work
<tigliona1bit> eyequeue: it lets you partition your own way anyway
<tigliona1bit> eyequeue: I don't recommend him doing an expert install.  He might mess up sudo
<eyequeue> tigliona1bit:  the default allows partioning and reuse, i've never touched it, too little control for my tastes
<alxwind> 2lsuactiafner it says thatit has no installation candidate
<lsuactiafner> alxwind : thats why i said something like that
<Ziggity> tigliona1bit,  : I'm not that good yet.. and a little lazy :-) I've done some stuff in VB + c# on MS and was wondering if there are similar tools
<mbirkis> is there any program i can install to check if a remote webpage is up or not, perhaps with statistics?
<lsuactiafner> alxwind : linux-kernel-headers
<tigliona1bit> eyequeue: what?  The default allows you to do all partitioning tasks, including resizing of other partitions
<eyequeue> tigliona1bit:  the default allows partioning and reuse, ... s/,/?/ rather
<eyequeue> tigliona1bit:  the default allows partioning and reuse*?* i've never touched it, too little control for my tastes
<Will_> mbirkis: wget --spider ?
<rainingzigzags> anyone know where i can download addons for gdesklets?
<Will_> rainingzigzags: google gdesklets.
<dylan_> will Wine run the Sims?
<rainingzigzags> i tryed that
<mbirkis> Will_: what will that do?
<lsuactiafner> mbirkis : use your browser, or ping hostname, or nmap -sS -P0 -p 80
<alxwind> 2lsuactiafner now it says it's already installed
<rainingzigzags> came up empty handed
<lsuactiafner> but dont nmap a host unless you have permission
<Will_> mbirkis: Spider the page. do a 'man wget' then read through
<alxwind> 2lsuactiafner but where are it's files?
<Will_> You could script it easily
<alxwind> 2lsuactiafner in what directory?
<struggler> does anyone know of any problems using a debian libc6 on hoary?
<lsuactiafner> alxwind : then it is already installed.. /usr/src/linux i believe, i make my own kernels so i wont know
<Ziggity> rainingzigzags, :  http://ubuntuguide.org/#gdesklets
<lsuactiafner> but inside /usr/src/ somewhere..
<mbirkis> lsuactiafner: can i use nmap for a week without hogging bandwith or resources?
<eyequeue> alxwind:  dpkg -L linux-kernel-headers | less
<alxwind> wow, thanks a lot
<ksmurf> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good how to for nessus install other than the starterguide?  The plugin update does not seem to be working right and the english forums are down
<alxwind> /usr/include/linux
<rainingzigzags> ty ziggity
<lsuactiafner> mbirkis : what do you want to do really? nmap would only tell you if port 80 is up, ping would tell if you if the host is up, but using a browser is better
<Ziggity> rainingzigzags,   : u welcome
<karljp> anyone know how to get a screencap of the whole screen?
<karljp> alt-printscreen gives me the window,
<lsuactiafner> like refresh a stupid image all the time and if it doesnt load you know the site is offline, but there should be better admin tools
<Ziggity> is it possible to run Ubuntu (Hoary) as a webserver?
<lsuactiafner> alxwind : really?
<karljp> but pressing alt also cancles the right click menu I'm trying to capture in a screenshot
<lsuactiafner> alxwind : that doesnt make sense.
<ksmurf> Zig yes
<Will_> wget!
<alxwind> well it says so
<eyequeue> karljp:  system > takescreenshot seems approrpriate
<lsuactiafner> wget rocks
<alxwind> after running command dpkg -L linux-kernel-headers | less
<truz24> How do i install ubuntu on a board that has a raid controller?
<Ziggity> ksmurf,  : thanx
<ksmurf> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good how to for nessus install other than the starterguide?  The plugin update does not seem to be working right and the english forums are down?  Anyone have any exper with the plug-in issue?
<mbirkis> Will_: can i get the spider to run every hour with output to a text file?
<truz24> Do i need the drivers from the manufacture.
<karljp> eyequeue, not really, pressing on the system menu makes the right click menu in my app go away as well.
<alxwind> it showed me very long list of files at that directory
<eyequeue> alxwind:  q to quit less, if that;s the question
<karljp> like on windows, just plain printscreen
<Will_> mbirkis: cron job, and wget --spider >> filename
<karljp> pressing the alt in ubuntu kills my context menu
<Hikaru79> A friend of mine just updated his firefox install from the backports repo, and now Firefox won't start. Anyone else had this issue? (We can't ask on the forums either, because ... they're down =/)
<eyequeue> karljp:  "like on windows" doesn't mean anything to me
<mbirkis> Will_: hmm... cron job... how do i set that up? sorry for my newbieness
<lsuactiafner> mbirkis : or write a script that loops and put the line sleep 60m ; in it
<karljp> eyequeue, just like alt-prrintsrcreen on hoary, only with also one on just printscreen by itself that does the whole screen
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone here using a Mac?
<mbirkis> lsuactiafner: either will work for me... except i don't know how to set it up
<lsuactiafner> cd /etc/cron.hourly/
<karljp> and there for wouldn't require me to press any buttons or any keys that make the context menu Im trying to include in a screenshot go away
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: In a way, yes.
<tigliona1bit> karljp: you should be able to press print screen.  There is a gui with more options for taking screenshots included in the gimp
<Hikaru79> Anyone? Please?
<lsuactiafner> cron is not too nice imho for doing things like wgetting
<karljp> pressing printscreen byitself isn't doing anything unfortunately.
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, In a way?  How so?
<lsuactiafner> mbirkis : give me a sec than i paste you something
<Ziggity> are there any Flash ( like flash mx ) tools ( open source ) for linux??
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: I got shells open on my wife's Macs ;-)
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Ah, I see.
<mbirkis> lsuactiafner: why isn't cron god for wgetting?
<tigliona1bit> karljp: what you want to do is use the Gimp's screenshot thing, and tell it to set a delay for the screenshot so you can make that context menu pop up
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Any experience using wireless on that Mac/
<Razor-X> mmmm. manga is nice....
<Will_> mbirkis: I'm googling for a guide, but my http is screwed here. Google for "cron howto", /etc/crontab  is also a good palce to start
<karljp> hmm, printscreen works if my context menu isn't showing, but not when the menu is
<karljp> tigliona1bit, thanks, I'll give gimp a go,
<karljp> a timer delay should do the trick
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Not under Linux; Airport Express is not supported (at all).
<Razor-X> nalioth: have you had any success with wget'ing the wiki?
<cmatheson> lsuactiafner: why wouldn't cron be good for running wget?
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Oh yes, I think I've heard that.
<tigliona1bit> karljp: alternatively, if you're fast, you could press print-screen and then make the context menu pop up before it takes the screenshot =P
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Allow me to pick your brain: Do you know of any wireless cards that work on Ubuntu PPC?
<lsuactiafner> cmatheson : it creates logs if things go wrong that can fill the h/d
<wdsl> where can i get my kernel sources?
<tigliona1bit> wdsl: apt?
<HrdwrBoB> HaroldJohnson: cisco
<cmatheson> lsuactiafner: just rotate the logs out hourly
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: What sort of mac? A powerbook?
<zukalk> hey i was testing my apache2 server with php4, and whenever i try to open a .php page, the browser (both firefox and opera) open a download dialog box thingie
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Yes, a PowerBook G3.
<Razor-X> nalioth_wrkn: I think I figured it out ;)
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: My orinoco pcmcia cards all work fine.
<karljp> tigliona1bit, I'm probably not that fast :)
<lsuactiafner> well then you tell him how to setup log rotation.
<HaroldJohnson> HrdwrBoB, For certain?  Any particular model/
<alxwind> oh, shit it wasn't usr/include/linux http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/544
<benjaminwr> you have to register php as a mime type
<HrdwrBoB> HaroldJohnson: the drivers are fully open sourve
<alxwind> anybody, plz help
<HrdwrBoB> source
<karljp> also, gimp screencaps are tearing up my screen.  Looks like the qt context menus aren't displaying in a way that gimp likes
<wdsl> jup thx i get the answer on kubuntuchannel
<wdsl> thx
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Are you in the U.S.?
<cmatheson> alxwind: just ask (read the /topic)
<lsuactiafner> but doing automated mass leeching should be controlled in the foreground on a terminal (tho that IS more hassle)
<HaroldJohnson> HrdwrBoB, You mean madwifi, right?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: My orinoco pcmcia cards work fine in my G3 Wallstreet.
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Nope
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Do they sell Orinoco at CompUSA?
<benjaminwr> zukalk you have to register the php module in the apache configuration
<alxwind> can't install vmware, it asks me for directory with C header files that match my kernel
<comar> someone has installed mol recently ?
<karljp> hah, got it.  a full screenshot works, but just tha twindow doesn't
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Someone else mentioned success with those cards.
<zukalk> benjaminwr, oh, right
<alxwind> i thought it's usr/include/linux
<alxwind> but was wrong
<alxwind> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/544
<CookieNinja> afaik madwifi isn't 100% oss
<Velcan> Anyone here familiar with mail-notification?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Not anymore I don't think; they're getting pretty old; they're 802.11b cards _only_
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, I looked for Orinoco at Fry's Electronics here in the U.S. but they didn't have any.
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Can you buy online or off ebay?
<zukalk> benjaminwr, and how do i do that
<zukalk> ?
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Well, I don't want to buy online, as I may have to return them.  I've purchased two cards already and neither of them work with Ubuntu.
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Or... is there a wireless user group nearby?
<Ziggity> are there any Flash ( like flash mx ) tools ( open source ) for linux??
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: If it's a proper orinoco and not broken, it will work. 100% guaranteed.
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Don't know...is there a website that brings that up.
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, But only for 802.11b?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Yep.
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Are you using linux-wlan-ng/
<blmartin771> just wondering what makes ubuntu better than debian?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: No, just the in-kernel orinoco driver.
<alxwind> hello?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: There are even MacOS 8.5+ for these things 9they're essentially identicla to actual airport cards)
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Try linux-wlan-ng.  Someone told me that you should get 802.11g with Orinoco cards.
<cmatheson> blmartin771: it's not necessarily *better*, it's more suitable for people  that want quicker updates/simpler use
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: No, that's bullshit. The cardware can't do it.
<cafuego> s/cardware/hardware/
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Or it may be wlan-linux-ng, I forget.
<lsuactiafner> gnight.
<blmartin771> but essentually they are the same
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Perhaps there are new cards?
<Ziggity> Any Java development tools recomended for Ubunut?
<cafuego> Besides, linux-wlan-bg doesn't work (at all) with my cards.
<zukalk> benjaminwr, how do i register the php module?
<bimberi> blmartin771: the fixed release cycle is one difference that some may feel is better
<tigliona1bit> Ziggity: need more than javac?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: prism54 ones perhaps, yes.
<HaroldJohnson> HrdwrBoB, Cisco, huh?
<CookieNinja> regulare release cycle is one thing better than debian, blmartin771, lol. that and the emphasis on being friendly & easy to use. tho in many ways ubuntu is debian.
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Which brands are prism54/
<Will_> Ziggity: jikes is pretty interesting. So damned fast, and the error outputs are _good_
<Ziggity> tiglionabbit, : yes pref. an IDE
<Will_> Not that I ever code errors!
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: www.prism54.org
<tiglionabbit> Ziggity: I dunno, I've heard good things about Eclipse
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Thank you.
<uman> you know what the problem with apt-get is?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Note that cards which use 3rd party drivers, MAY not work on PPC.
<lsuactiafner> i would rather use the java made by sun
<uman> one can't use 2 instances of it at once
<tiglionabbit> uman: that there is no problem?
<Ziggity> tiglionabbit, :  I heard there are 'issues' with running Eclipse on Ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> uman: how is that a problem?
<lsuactiafner> j2sdk ect
<alxwind> can't install vmware, it asks me for directory with C header files that match my kernel, i thought it's usr/include/linux but was wrong (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/544), can anyone help me to find out what is the directory?
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Okay.
<mbirkis> Will_: i got the cron working... but the wget --spider >> filename won't work
<cmatheson> Ziggity: i haven't had any "issues"
<b0urn3> i just installed ubuntu and was doing apt-get update and got some md5 mismatch errors....is this a problem...if so how do i fix?
<uman> tiglionabbit: what if I wanct to install two apps at once?
<benjaminwr> zukalk, you have to edit the httpd.conf file locater in usr/local/apache/conf
<cmatheson> !md5sum
<ubotu> cmatheson: I don't know, could you explain it?
<CookieNinja> alxwind, have u got the source headers installed ?
<cmatheson> !md5sums
<ubotu> No idea, cmatheson
<tiglionabbit> uman: then say apt-get install thing1 thing2
<cafuego> !listkeys md5
<Ziggity> Will_, : is jikes an IDE
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'md5' by key returned no results.
<uman> tiglionabbit: shit
<uman> tiglionabbit: didn't know about that
<uman> tiglionabbit++
<Ziggity> cmatheson,  : did you install from apt-get?
<kbrooks> heh
<cmatheson> b0urn3: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove everything that says 'us'
<blmartin771> so why would you want to use debian if ubuntu is easier, and has quicker fixes?
<cmatheson> Ziggity: no
<benjaminwr> and add or uncomment the AddType application/x-httpd-php -php
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, So do you prefer OS X?
<Ziggity> cmatheson,  : and what version
<benjaminwr> zukalk ,and add or uncomment the AddType application/x-httpd-php -php
<Will_> Ziggity: No. A complier
<cmatheson> Ziggity: i don't know... it's not on this box, i got it about a month ago
<alxwind> after running a command sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers it said that i already have a ewest version
<benjaminwr> sorry
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Linux runs faster on all macs we have here
<b0urn3> cmatheson:  i'll try...brb
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: OSX is sexier though :-)
<Ziggity> Will_, thx
<alxwind> so, i guess i have them installed
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Yes, quite sexy.  Are you running Debian/
<rainingzigzags> wow i thought i would never do that
<rainingzigzags> i locked up linux
<Ziggity> cmatheson, : did u download or off a CD
<benjaminwr> zukalk ,AddType application/x-httpd-php .php        (dot instead of - on .php)
<cafuego> blmartin771: Can;'t speak for others, but Ubuntu is far too new to risk my servers on.
<rainingzigzags> lol
<alxwind> but can't find out what is it's directory
<cmatheson> Ziggity: i downloaded it off of suns website
<cmatheson> Ziggity: it was bundled w/ the jdk
<zukalk> benjaminwr, you mean /etc/apache2. oh, i remember doing this for winblows a long time ago
<alxwind> 2CookieNinja after running a command sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers it said that i already have a ewest version but can't find out what is it's directory
<b0urn3> cmatheson:  so i need to delete the first two entries for the ubuntu universe?
<zukalk> benjaminwr, thanks ;)
<tiglionabbit> !usrepos
<ubotu> well, usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cmatheson> b0urn3: no no, don't delete, just remove the 'us.' part of the line
<b0urn3> thx
<cmatheson> b0urn3: so that it just says 'archive.ubuntu.com' instead of 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Will_> mbirkis: Not sure, and I've gotta run for now. Getting late and I need to sort some things
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Are you in Mexico?
<Will_> It should be able to be piped into a file
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: The Mac Mini runs Ubuntu Hoary, as does the iMac. The wallstreet has been lent to a friend and runs Mac OS 9.2. The G3 server runs Debian sarge, the iBook runs Tiger. The 8600s runs Sarge, the 7200s and Quaras run OS 8.1, the classics, LC and SE30's run various old MacOSes. The 170 runs 7.0.2 I think. The newton runs NewtOS 1.
<Ziggity> cmatheson, : you can do c/c++ and c# as well in there? (  so i've heard - with the plug ins )
<mbirkis> can someone help me pipe a wget output into a text file?
<benjaminwr> zukalk, do a locate httpd.conf
<benjaminwr> after updating the slocate database
<cmatheson> Ziggity: i think so... i actually just use vim for my c/c++, but afaik you can do pretty much anything w/ it
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Why not run the new Xandros Newton distro on Newton?
<CookieNinja> cafuego, afaik they are in /usr/src/linux-headers-<kernel-version>
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Coz it's an original newton. (Revision 1)
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, LOL, I'm just kidding about that Xandros distro, by the way.  :)
<lcharly_TheOne> I have a laptop compaq presario V2000 with amd Turion 64 mobile technology i need use the amd64 ubuntu instalation CD???
<cafuego> lcharly_TheOne: The 32bit one should work fine, if you're worried. If you want to use flash/java, go wih 32bit (i386)
<gyaresu> lcharly_TheOne, not uness you want too.
<HaroldJohnson> So I guess I'll have to find a good Cisco card in order to access an 802.11g network on my Wallstreet?
<gyaresu> lcharly_TheOne, cafuego and the w32codecs are only for 32 bit processor as well.
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, That was for you...
<tiglionabbit> yup, hence the 32 part
<cafuego> gyaresu: They nevertheless install and work OK on AMD64.
<Ziggity> cmatheson,  : I'm struggling with c/c++ do you know where I can get a  free complete tutrial / online course ..
<lcharly_TheOne> so ican install the ubunti i386 cd in mi laptop and i don't gonna have problems?
<ablyss> i love gnome's font dialogue.. makes real easy to preview your fonts before change them
<gyaresu> cafuego, they do?
<cafuego> lcharly_TheOne: Yesp
<cafuego> gyaresu: Yep
<ablyss> should I reboot after updating my kernel image?
<cmatheson> Ziggity: hmm, i'm afraid i don't know... i just bought a book (c++ primer plus was excellent).  i think google would be your friend though
<CookieNinja> mbirkis, which output ? the files u are retrieving or the information that wget is outputting about it's retrieval attempts to the shell ?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Prolly check the kernel source, find the cisco driver in net/wireless/ and see which cards are explicitly supported; then get one of those.
<gyaresu> ablyss, check the boot order in /boot/grub/menu.lst (remember to count from 0 for the order of bootable kernels)
<ablyss> i assume no
<Ziggity> cmatheson,  : do  you use it professionally .. can you suggest other tools I might find helpful?
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Good tip; I thank you!  That's /net/wireless?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: linux-2.6.x/net/wireless/
<FlannelKing> Ziggity, try C++ in action, from relisoft.com
<cafuego> in /usr/src
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Thanks
<ablyss> gyaresu: sorry what does that have to do with my question?
<cmatheson> Ziggity: i don't know by what you mean "professionally"... i use it at work, but i'm a linux admin so that's not my primary responsibility (and i don't use it much), so vim/g++ are more than enough for me
<gyaresu> ablyss, you just install a new kernel, yes?
<ablyss> no
<ablyss> updated a kernel image from the synaptic update
<Ziggity> FlannelKing,  : whats that
<cmatheson> Ziggity: emacs is excellent too, if you're looking for more of an IDE, Kdevelop is supposed to be amazing, and then there is also gnome's anjuta (although it never rates as well as the kde stufF)
<FlannelKing> Ziggity, its a book, online
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Is the kernel located in /boot usually?
<Ziggity> cmatheson,  : thx.
<cmatheson> FlannelKing: that's pretty rad, i've never heard of that one.  how is it?
<Ziggity> FlannelKing,  : thx
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: yes, but you want the source, not the binary.
<gyaresu> ablyss, that sounds like a new kernel to me. no?
<CookieNinja> mbirkis,  the output wget sends to the shell u get to a file in your home dir by typing wget <options and url you're retrieving here> > ~/output.txt
<LasseL> Ziggity, I heard that eclipse is a good C++ ide too, with the right plugin
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Where is the source typically located?
<gyaresu> ablyss, kernel-image-2.6.10 or somesuch, yes?
<ablyss> gyaresu: is it? i dont know.... i dont normally do these things
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: in /usr/src, after you install it (you can just get a tarball from kernel.org and extract it, too)
<Ziggity> I've tried the Anjuta that 's found in synaptic but after going through the project wizard it failed to make
<benkong2> hey folks how long should it take this command to run? " egrep '(reject|warning|error|fatal|panic):' >> testpostfix.check"
<ablyss> gyaresu: yes that looks right
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Already did (a few days ago, when installing madwifi).  Just wasn't sure if that was what I was looking for...
<gyaresu> ablyss, then try rebooting and you can always hit ESC while grub is loading to choose a different kernel.
<FlannelKing> cmatheson, its good, starts out nice, explains everything well, and then goes into design, its a nice short book that covers a lot, I suggest it even if you already know C++, covers a lot of good design/bad design type things as well
<ablyss> gyaresu: great man thanks
<Ziggity> LasseL,  : your' the 2nd person to suggest it - I might get it down. any one know if I can get Eclipse via apt-get?
<gyaresu> ablyss, if it's the basic 2.6.10 then you should be alright.
<ablyss> awesome
<cmatheson> FlannelKing: cool, thanks
<CookieNinja> mbirkis, to output all the stuff you're actually retrieving to a file u use the wget option --output-document=~/stuff-retrieved.txt
<crimsun> Ziggity: not for Hoary
<ablyss> oh that means I should reboot
<FlannelKing> Ziggity, you cannot, at least not with ubuntu repos (Im sure someone has packaged it though)
<LasseL> Ziggity, eclipse is not on apt-get. But it is download and unzip, run.
<ablyss> wish me luck
<crimsun> Ziggity: for Breezy, hopefully :)
<gyaresu> ablyss, if it hangs at boot or the desktop doesn't load then try a different kernel or just go into 'recovery mode'
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Hmmm..there's no wireless directory there.
<rainingzigzags> is there a synaptic repository to download and setup seti@home>?
<jp> how can I burn an iso with k3b?
<LasseL> Ziggity, get sun2jsdk1.5 first, the go to eclipse.org
<tiglionabbit> sun-j2sdk1.5
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: drivers/net/wireless
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, ah
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<jp> how can I burn an iso with k3b?
<tiglionabbit> you can get it from hoary extras
<FlannelKing> Ziggity, Eclipse is a java app, so you dont need to compile/etc, just download and run
<cmatheson> jp: it's a menu option... not sure where, but it's three
<^thehatsrule^> jp: burn image
<^thehatsrule^> under tools
<Frank_dot> rainingzigzags: no you have to get it from the project
<XRayNuke> Actually, you do need to compile Eclipse, because it's not pure Java.
<XRayNuke> It uses the SWT graphics toolkit.
<jp> ^thehatsrule^ thanks!
<jp> :D
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: i get nothing in the output file when doing that :(
<holycow> i wish someone would write an eclipse plugin for tcl
<Ziggity> LasseL,   : how do I get the sunJ2sdk1.5
<LasseL> XRayNuke, wrong
<rainingzigzags> frank_dot, is it hard to setup.. i am a noob to linux
<^thehatsrule^> jp: np lol
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, Odd, airport.c is listed there.
<cmatheson> holycow: haha, it's been a long time since i've heard someone still rockin' the tcl
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: Yes. airport == orinoco 802.11b
<LasseL> Ziggity, check ubuntu guide
<CookieNinja> what's the full line you're typing, mbirkis ?
<cafuego> HaroldJohnson: That does _not_ do airport express
<cmatheson> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<holycow> cmatheson, openacs framework uses it, and its quite effedtive
<HaroldJohnson> cafuego, So that one is supported for 802.11b though?  (Not that I'm going to use it).
<XRayNuke> LasseL: it definitely uses SWT. You might be able to install that from a package, but Eclipse is not pure Java.
<Frank_dot> rainingzigzags: there should instructions where you get it but it's pretty much download and run
<asdx> I can't boot ubuntu...
<asdx> I don't have a kernel... I compiled mine
<asdx> Because I had to patch
<rainingzigzags> its a .sh file.... how do u use them?
<sybe> Hello.
<cmatheson> holycow: i don't know what that is, but i remember 10 yrs ago when i started looking into linux i thought tcl/tk was the hottest thing ever (of course back then kde/gnome were still pretty lame...)
<bimberi> LasseL: You can get sun-j2sdk1.5 by enabling the backports repositories
<bimberi> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<LasseL> XRayNuke, wrong as in you dont have to compile it to run it
<Frank_dot> rainingzigzags: run   sh boinc_filename.sh  in a consol
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: wget --spider webaddress > output.txt
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: i get the output.txt file but it is empty
<holycow> cmatheson, :) if one could could use wx with tcl i would still say it would rock :)
<cmatheson> hehe
<drew> hey, does anyone know how to configure keyboard shortcuts to use the windows key like it uses control, alt, etc?
<Ziggity> I've got Eclipse on one of those free Magazine CD's will that work ??
<CookieNinja> what information are you looking to have in the output file mbirkis ?
<LasseL> Ziggity, http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<CookieNinja> would the switch --output-file=logfile  provide the info you need mbirkis ? instead of trying to redirect it to a file
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: just info that the website was found... i am planning on doing a cron job checking that a friends webpage is online with wget --spider, and outputting it to a file
<cmatheson> drew: i've never done it, but i believe xmodmap would be the tool for that
<Ziggity> LasseL,  : thx
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: --output-file=logfile what file will that be?
<drew> cmatheson, xmodmap is an application I could find using synaptic?
<tiglionabbit> drew: you should already have it
<CookieNinja> whatever filename you want in whatever location u choose, mbirkis
<cmatheson> drew: you probably already have it.. it's just part of X windows
<drew> cmatheson, then how do I open or configure it?
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: thnx... i will try it :)
<alxwind> can't install vmware, it asks me for directory with C header files that match my kernel, i thought it's usr/include/linux but was wrong (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/544), can anyone help me to find out what is the directory?
<CookieNinja> make it ~/log.txt to have a file called log,txt in the home dir, mbirkis
<cmatheson> drew: haha, i've never done it... i believe the best way to find out would be man xmodmap
<CookieNinja> all my ideas are coming from typing man wget and reading, btw, mbirkis ;)
<Frank_dot> alxwind: did you install them with synaptic?
<drew> is anyone here experienced with xmodmap that could help me?
<LasseL> drew, did you try the Keyboard Shortcuts menu in gnome first?
<tiglionabbit> drew: I've used it
<CookieNinja> alxwind, did you look in /usr/src for then ?
<alxwind> i don't know what ecactly to search in synaptic
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: i read the man... but it is not easy for us "new" guys... :) but it didn't exactly do what i wanted... it overwrites the file everytime... so i can't see if the server is up or down :(
<drew> LasseL,  yes, but it wouldn't let me use windows key as a modifier
<Frank_dot> alxwind: search linux-headers
<drew> tiglionabbit, could you help me set it up to recognize winkey as a modifier?
<LasseL> drew, oh, but it will. I just did that yesterday
<tiglionabbit> drew: nope, no idea
<CookieNinja> try --append-output=logfile instead of the other one then, mbirkis
<tiglionabbit> drew: there is a keyboard setting for it though
<drew> LasseL, could you walk me through it? maybe I'm just an idiot
<tiglionabbit> drew: system -> prefs -> keyboard -> layout options
<mbirkis> CookieNinja: oh... you are my favourite ninja! :)
<Frank_dot> alxwind: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7/include/   once they are installed
<LasseL> drew, find the "Keyboard" menu
<tiglionabbit> drew: click on "alt/win key behavior"
<Frank_dot> alxwind: well it depends on you kernel
<drew> tiglionabbit, should I select Super is mapped to the win-keys?
<LasseL> drew, "hyper is mapped to win-keys"
<alxwind> i'm using Hoary 5.04
<drew> LasseL, oh, hyper. k, thanks.
<tiglionabbit> drew: try out different things..
<alxwind> with default settings
<CookieNinja> i aint exactly that old on linux myself, mbirkis. 2 years on mac os x at work, and about 18months of that same period on various linux flavours
<alxwind> what kernel is it?
<LasseL> drew, stupid that it isn't that way by default
<drew> LasseL, yeah, it is.
<ksmurf> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good how to for nessus install other than the starterguide?  The plugin update does not seem to be working right and the english forums are down?  Anyone have any exper with the plug-in issue?
<CookieNinja> anyways, i'm off to bed cos it's 1am, and i'm up @ 8am
<aru> is there a Ubuntu hardware database?
<LasseL> drew, I just mapped about every item in the shortcuts menu to win-<somekey> and it just works really really well :)
<sybe> I have a little problem with my monitor. I cant choose my resolution but why?
<drew> LasseL, yes it certainly does. But I don't see a setting to make a shortcut to "always on top".  Am I just missing it?
<LasseL> dunno
<Frank_dot> alxwind: did you install in synaptic?   If you never changed your kernel, you're using the 386 one
<gyaresu> sybe, you will need to know the hsync and vsync parametres
<Razor-X> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ksmurf> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good how to for nessus install other than the starterguide?  The plugin update does not seem to be working right.  Anyone have any exper with the plug-in issue?
<sybe> thanks
<alxwind> i just installed x686 version it with synaptic but i have only unpacked tar.gz archives in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5 directory
<alxwind> and vmware can't found needed information for installation
<bimberi> aru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Frank_dot> alxwind: what tar.gz archive are you talking about?
<zukalk> benjaminwr, it finally worked. had to stop /etc/init.d/apache2 manually before installing libapache2-mod-php4
<alxwind> sorry ;( my bad didn't wait till the end of installation in synaptic
<alxwind> thaks for your time
<Frank_dot> np
<gyaresu> Razor-X, where do i get a list of those keywords ! resolution ect...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> gyaresu: there aren't
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive) | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | using breezy? don't be surprised if your keyboard configuration breaks
<Razor-X> you have to know them through watching, or program the yourself
<Razor-X> I have a few i've made for people
<gyaresu> Razor-X, ahh.
<gyaresu> right.
<cafuego> daniels: What did you break now?
<Razor-X> mmmm, wget is downloading a nice stack of manga
<aru> thanks (delayed reaction)
<jp> cafuego more respect for daniel
<cafuego> jp: Feel free to ignore me as I do you.
<bimberi> aru: (a delayed) yw :)
<aru> :)
<daniels> cafuego: i'm about to transition to xkeyboard-config for all the xkb stuff
<daniels> which is going to hurt
<cafuego> daniels: I'll be sure to not update for a while then :-)
<Ziggity> LasseL,   :  I can't find howto  get the sunJ2sdk1.5
<[koji] > Ziggity: search wiki for java
<phzi> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<LasseL> Ziggity, basically it is, add extra sources, apt-get update, apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<decaf> someone should add java-package to bot
* gverig is confused...
<gverig> Why do I get X when I at runlevel 3? Isn't it supposed to be text only?
<Aegir> sudo killall gdm
<Aegir> :)
<Aegir> I noticed that aswell
<truz24> I've got an asus P5LD2 board, and during the ubuntu install it fails to load the cdrom drivers, when i installed XP i had to load the raid drivers before I could continue... How do i do this in ubuntu?
<gverig> Aegir: Is that the only one that needs to be killed?
<gverig> (font server, other crap...)
<Aegir> Well, killing gdm usually cacks the X server for me
<LasseL> Ziggity, here, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/545
<Aegir> Which allows driver installation, etc..
<Aegir> You could always do a sudo killall Xorg, or X or whatever it is.
<Aegir> But killing gdm should suffice
<mbirkis> so if i create a small file in /etc/cron.hourly/ it will execute it every hour... without me doing anything more?
<gverig> Aegir: Thanks.
<Aegir> No worries :)
<Aegir> Happy to help
<alxwind> 2Frank_dot http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/546
<phzi> for me, when I CTRL-ALT-Backspace, GDM doesn't relaunch Xorg after the 2nd time
<alxwind> 2Frank_dot please take a look
<gverig> I will to stop it from starting
<LasseL> The ubuntu installer should have a "Are you an RMS disciple" question, and if you answer no it should just do all the stuff at the ubuntuguide
<alxwind> 2Frank_dot i'm really stuck with it
<Aegir> phzi, xinit, startx and such should bring it back, but it will start a new session as that username.
<phzi> ya, I know how to do it
<phzi> just confused as to why gdm gives up
<Aegir> Okay :)
<Aegir> Yeah
<phzi> only way to get gdm login again, is to sudo killall gdm
<phzi> and then relaunch it
<Aegir> Yeah, I have a bit of experiane with launching/killing X. I break Xorg often 8)
<Aegir> *experiance
<phzi> heh
<daniels> cafuego: normal layouts should be fine
<phzi> I did a lot over the last couples days
<phzi> I had an ATI Radeon 9500 Pro
<daniels> cafuego: it's just stuff like combining multiple strange layouts that will hurt
<Ziggity> OH! I just a wnc- ??? something crash .. anyone know whats that?
<Aegir> Usually with drivers, or meddling with composite goodness *g*
<phzi> set up for dual header
<phzi> and then I pulled it
<Aegir> Heheh
<phzi> and installed an NVidia card
<Aegir> Dual head is brilliant
<gverig> *reboot
<phzi> took quite the effort to get it going under X without killing myself
* Will_ makes xinerama use 6 different types of video cards
<phzi> ATI -> NV drivers
<Will_> DIE X DIE
<Aegir> Converting from an ATI to an NVidia card can be amusing under Linux
<Will_> And onwards
<Razor-X> wget needs to finish fast... :(
<phzi> but I love my dual header
<Aegir> Atleast it was for me...
* Razor-X needs to know what happens next in the manga
<phzi> ya, kept me busy for a day Aegir
<Razor-X> w00t, finishd!
<Razor-X> *finished
<Di42lo> Hello
<Di42lo> i have a problem booting my ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> Di42lo: grub error 17?
<Di42lo> no
<tiglionabbit> aw, was worth a try
<Ziggity> LasseL,  : thx
<Di42lo> he doesnt get into grub
<LasseL> Ziggity, my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Di42lo> the bios on the first option is the hard disk
<Di42lo> and its a new computer
<LasseL> <----------- zzz
<Di42lo> any idea someone ?
<phzi> Aegir: you have any experience with suround sound setups?
<Ziggity> LasseL,  : thank you. Is it the same from the UbuntuGuide
<Aegir> phzi, Nope
<phzi> I've been trying to find someone to help me write a .asoundrc file
<Aegir> Not having one and all ;)
<alxwind> anybody plz help (take a look here -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/546)
<phzi> so the sound plays out hw0,0 hw0,1 hw0,2 hw0,3 at the same time
<alxwind> i'm really stuck
<phzi> alxwind: are you actually running 2.5.10-5?
<phzi> and are you sure that the folder has stuff in it?
<phzi> *2.6.10-5
<alxwind> i don't exactly
<alxwind> and i don't know how to find this out
<tanki> what's breezy?
<phzi> tanki: next version
<Aegir> Eheheheh
<phzi> alxwind: well, start with ls /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<tanki> oh
<tanki> cute name
<phzi> and see if there are contents
<Aegir> Fantasticly fun and unstable
<Aegir> :)
<phzi> Breezy Badger
<mrpickles> can someone please tell me where the wiki is to get ubuntu to support mp3 codecs ?
<Aegir> Hoary sounds so... Dirty to me >:D
<phzi> www.ubuntuguide.org
<phzi> try that mrpickles
<alxwind> eee, and then?
<phzi> alxwind: are there any files in the linux-headers folder?
<phzi> if not, you should probably apt-get them lol
<Nameeater> I'm trying to "root@subspace:/ # find -name bittornado" but it lists a couple of finds then spits out  find: ./proc/7999/task: No such file or directory  and dies, any clues?
<aru> I thought we werent supposed to suggest the guide
<concept10> !tell mrpickes about restrictedformats
<Nameeater> !MultiMedia
<barkley> so what's the proper way to hide gcj's java so i can use sun's?
<ubotu> hmm... multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<barkley> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tanki> I'm here because this is the first time I've heard of ubuntu - i read a review of it in linux journal magazine and it looks cool
<tanki> I like the idea of the version being the mouth.year
<tanki> s/mouth/month
<phzi> alxwind: you still here?
<tanki> is there a version 7.05?
<[koji] > barkley: is sun java is installed you should be able to use it right away
<phzi> tanki: it's y.mm
<phzi> isn't it?
<aru> I should hope so
<tanki> phzi, not according to the article iirc
<phzi> good
<phzi> it must be
<barkley> [koji] , open office installs gcj's java in /usr/bin
<tanki> nope
<phzi> otherwise version numbers would be totally screwed up
<[koji] > yeah but the binary is gcj right?
<phzi> ofcourse it is, the prior version was 4.10
<rainingzigzags> if someone here runs boinc plz pm me i need help with it
<[koji] > you can type java -version on the cmd line
<tiglionabbit> Is there any support for writing to ext3 from windows?  All I see is ext2
<barkley> [koji] , let me check if its a symbolic link.  but when i type 'java' i get the gcj version
<tanki> the last version was 5.04 in the article
<mastergoon> hi, how can i change the key bindings for metacity so the alt key doesnt move windows?
<tanki> ubuntu names it's versions by month.year
<rainingzigzags> is there a reason why boinc comes up with connection failed
<barkley> [koji] , ahh. looks like i have to do that /etc/alternatives business
<tanki> maybe if you're european you reverse them for some reason but europeans always do weird things so i wouldn't be suprised
<mastergoon> gnome-window-properties says "Window manager '<unknown>' has not registered a configuration tool"
<phzi> tanki: current version is 5.04
<phzi> because it came out his year
<tanki> did it come out in april?
<seth_k> yep
<phzi> yes
<phzi> it did
<phzi>  Ubuntu 5.04 Released!  2005-04-08
<h3r3sY> ubuntu !
<tanki> ok i'm wrong, the issue is in my bathroom right now and i dont want to get up so i'll just conceed defeat
<truz24> I've got an asus P5LD2 board, and during the ubuntu install it fails to load the cdrom drivers, when i installed XP i had to load the raid drivers before I could continue... How do i do this in ubuntu?
<phzi> lol
<tanki> anyway it's still a good version scheme
<phzi> truz24: do you have SATA?
<truz24> yeah, but the cdrom is ide
<phzi> disable sata before booting into the install
<phzi> installer does not work if SATA is enabled
<truz24> but the harddrive is sata
<phzi> it's a known bug
<phzi> hm, well then I dunno
<mrpickles> somebody please help me =( IM getting a weird messge when trying to do apt-get and i can't figure out how to fix it. apt-get install w32codecs
<mrpickles> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mrpickles> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<[koji] > !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<phzi> that's all I know about it
<Nameeater> mrpickles: do you have synaptic open?
<truz24> thats not right because I installed ubuntu on another board with sata drives
<bimberi> mrpickles: close down synaptic and try again
<phzi> mrpickles: is synaptic open?
<benjaminwr> mrpickles close synaptic
<mrpickles> hold on
<phzi> lol
<bimberi> lol
<phzi> truz24: I had to on my board
<truz24> What error were u getting?
<phzi> and I read a bug report about it
<phzi> no driver available
<mrpickles> alright its closed
<phzi> or something along those lines
<mrpickles> let me try again
<truz24> for your cdrom?
<phzi> ya
<truz24> and it was an ide cdrom?
<phzi> yup
<tanki> you know why i like linux so much, when you buy a new pet, all you have to do for ideas to name is look up the names of the beta versions of distros
<ColonelKernel> lol
<tanki> breezy would rock for a cat
<phzi> lol
<b0urn3> is it a problem if some of the packages are held back when i try to do apt-upgrade?
<ColonelKernel> rawhide for a dog
<mrpickles> Now, I know the next thing I need to do is I need to update some sort of list or something that has to do with apt-get.  Because i don't think apt-getting w32codecs works right away.  can someone please tell me about that ?
<daniels> tanki: what, because it always lands on its feet?
<benjaminwr> mrpickles close synaptic
<benjaminwr> sorry
<mrpickles> it is closed >.>
<benjaminwr> mrpickles apt-get update
<tanki> exactly
<mrpickles> done
<mrpickles> benjaminwr, now what ?
<tanki> but i'm not planning on throwing the cat out the window
<benjaminwr> mrpickles you ahve to add repositories
<tanki> i might throw my computer but not a cat
<mrpickles> benjaminwr, yes I have done this ebfore on my previous install.  I just don't remember how.
<aserpe> where do I find a gui listing of the services (sshd, httpd, etc) that are running?
<tiglionabbit> does anyone know much about writing to ext3 from windows?
<benjaminwr> edit /ect/apt/sources.list
<benjaminwr> you have some already there
<benjaminwr> you just have to uncomment them
<artist303> hi all
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<b0urn3> why won't firefox upgrade?  and how can i fix it?
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> from memory, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<benjaminwr> mrpickles, once you have edited sources.list
<benjaminwr> mrpickles you have to apt-get update again
<aserpe> anyone?
<tanki> mrpickles is another very cool name for a turtle
<[koji] > !media
<ubotu> [koji] : Are you smoking crack?
<b0urn3> how about gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop?
<tanki> i might just buy a turtle so i can call it mrpickles
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: what about them?
<tanki> what an ice breaker at parties
<mrpickles> tanki, justfor that im going to copy right the name "mrpickles"
<phzi> aserpe: System Monitor
<tanki> haha
<b0urn3> tiglionabbit:  they are held back when i try and do apt-get upgrade
<aserpe> phzi: thanks!
<phzi> np aserpe
<tanki> mrpickles, too late, everything you say here is GPL'd
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<phzi> truz24: do you have 2 CDrom drives?
<[koji] > !help
<mrpickles> tanki, what the fuck is GPL'D ?
<benjaminwr> general public licensed
<tiglionabbit> mrpickles: GNU Public Licence
<tiglionabbit> oh, it is general
<artist303> I my nVidia gf 4 Mx440 card with a gf 4 Ti 4200 and X makes strange thing when starting. It starts in 640x480 and when I restart it with ctrl+alt+backspace, it comes up in 1024x768, the desired resolution
<artist303> I replaced..
<artist303> my...
<mrpickles> tiglionabbit, HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAH >.^
<b0urn3> tiglionabbit:  thanks...that seems to be working...  for future reference when should i do dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<[koji] > !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: dist-upgrade allows it to upgrade when dependencies have changed.  upgrade only allows it to upgrade individual packages, without installing new dependencies
<aru> I swear the green light on that damn netgear ga511 lit up the other day in my laptop, but I must have been drunk
<krash3x> does anyone know how to make 3d desktop work?
<tanki> haha aru
<b0urn3> tiglionabbit:  how do i know when dependencies change?
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: well, warty used xserver-xfree86 and hoary uses xserver-xorg
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: just a general change in the libraries used.  regular upgrade doesn't allow it to uninstall anything, or install anything new
<Nameeater> does ubuntu by default set a firewall?
<b0urn3> tiglionabbit:  i'm getting an error now
<sharked> i need help from someone that knows a hell of a lot about linux and wants a challenge
<b0urn3> tiglionabbit:  Errors were encountered while processing:
<b0urn3>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb
<b0urn3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<phzi> Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports Release
<sharked> anyone?
<[koji] > Nameater: needs firestarter
<tanki> aru, http://www.g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/blog/AOTB/post/435246/Beer_Floats_Dairy_Curdling_Good.html
<phzi> what is that repository for?
<Nameeater> so it shouldn't be blocking any ports then?
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: that's pretty odd
<krash3x> does anyone know how to change to 3d desktop I cant find it on my session menu
<phzi> krash3x: 3ddesk
<imaek> When I first installed ubuntu on this computer, it gave me a list of resolutions and asked me to check the ones that my monitor supports, and it had a few default ones checked, so I left it.  Now, I want a larger resolution (I swear, even though it says 1204x768, it's like GIANT) and I need to edit that list.  How can I do this?
<sharked> i need help from someone that knows a hell of a lot about linux and wants a challenge
<Frank_dot> krash3x: I think you just run 3ddesk in a console
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: what does your sources.list look like?  (don't paste it here, use a pastebin)
<krash3x> ok thanks
<phzi> xbindkeys will probably come in handy
<phzi> and the xbindkeys-gui is nice too
<b0urn3> i think it might have gotten it
<tiglionabbit> sharked: don't repeat yourself.  And uh, if you want people who know a lot about linux, try #linux.  Or just ask the question
<Nameeater> imaek: /etc/X11/xorg.conf may help, there might be a better way tho
<aru> I love tabbed browsing but sometimes I get so many tabs I cry
<Nameeater> be brutal and kill then :>
<tanki> aru, yeah but that beer tab was worth it
<b0urn3> tiglionabbit:  i got it...i had to manually install gnome-firefox support
<imaek> Nameeater: do you happen to know the next step above 1024 x 768?
<tiglionabbit> b0urn3: ok
<tanki> 1200x1024 i think
<phzi> 1280x1024 probably
<phzi> 1280x1024 is a higher res setting
<phzi> unless you want 11?? or w/e that one is
<tanki> does anyone here use linux screen savers or do you just have your monitor power down
<imaek> okay, so I'm guessign I need to restart X-Server now (ctrl+alt+backspace), right?
<Ziggity> how do you refresh the database on Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> imaek: sure.  You can log out of gnome first though
<ksmurf> yehaw.... I fix my nessus.... now for nmap.... On another note I am going to be moving my wife over to linux in the next week and I have a friend that I'm sick of fixing his 'doze box for.  Any suggestions on migrating them?  I've only been using for 8wks or so
<phzi> tanki: I use the default SSs
<Nameeater_> imaek: lost connection, I use 1152x864, but the one after that is 1280x1024
<sharked> Im installing ubuntu x64 on my new comp, it has a asus a8n-sli deluxe mb. i go through the installation process and everything goes ok, but when I get to reboot grub doesn't load at all. I get a system disk boot faliure message... I have tried cahnging hard disk order on the bios, and changing the hard disk. whatever I do, I get no grub at the end
<tanki> ksmurf, it's harder to sell linux to a loved one, especially a non-technical one
<sharked> can ayone help
<[koji] > Ziggity: what database?
<OdiiN> anyone have problem with the cpu use of video playback ( mplayer, vlc or totem )?
<Ziggity> the repositories... file thing..
<tanki> ksmurf, what you should do is just set it up for her in such a way that it allows her to do whatever she does on the intraweb with very little interaction on her part
<[koji] > Ziggity: sudo apt-get update
<MrJangles> i've changed the background of the terminal to a pic of mine, and now it wont open.. any ideas?
<phzi> sharked: boot with a live CD or something, and try doing grub-install hd0
<Ziggity> [koji] ,  That gets me an update .. I'm sure theres a Refresh command??
<sharked> phzi i dont have a live cd
<Nameeater_> MrJangles: remove the pic from the background, copy the pic, and reset it?
<phzi> then I got nothing for you, I don't know if the installer CD can help you
<MrJangles> the terminal wont open for me to get to the config
<phzi> did you install grub to the MBR?
<tanki> ksmurf, true all good points but some people want their computer so they can do stuff, instead of just pushing a philosophy.. heh
<MrJangles> so i cant change the settings
<phzi> sharked: did you install grub to the MBR?
<sharked> phzi yes I did
<OdiiN> is normal with a athlon64 3200+ have a 70% os cpu use when playing a xvid ?
<tanki> and with your help you could ease the transition for her by, for example, picking a window manager for X that resembles microsoft windows
<sharked> phzi can I use grub on a floppy to load up and then install grub from ubuntu
<Ziggity> can I add an item ( shortcut) to a menu on Ubuntu? How?
<sharked> ?
<tanki> and then fetching all the net apps she's used to like real player, aim, and so forth
<phzi> sharked: yes, you can
<MrJangles> is there any way to get to the terminal settings without going through the terminal?
<phzi> you'll just have to write yourself a menu.lst file
<phzi> but that's pretty easy
<tanki> setting it up, icons, all that stuff..
<sharked> phzi woops...
<Amaranth> Mez: You called?
<phzi> ?
<sharked> phzi i just installed grub to a floppy and I get GRUB Read Error
<phzi> hm
<phzi> well, that's kinda odd
<Mez> amaranth, that was a while back :D bout a problem user
<Mez> am of fbed now
<Mez> night
<phzi> sharked: you've got me puzzled
<Amaranth> kutucape?
<Amaranth> night Mez
<sharked> phzi everybody I ask seems to have the same reaction...
<ksmurf>  np
<lcharly_TheOne> i have some problems with the instalation in a laptop AMD
<lcharly_TheOne> Configurando ttf-opensymbol (1.1.3-8ubuntu2) ...
<lcharly_TheOne> updating fontconfig cache...
<lcharly_TheOne> Fontconfig error cnat no load
<phzi> installing grub to a floppy shouldn't be able to fail
<sharked> phzi I think im gonna go crazy soon with this one
<phzi> you don't have virus protection on in your bios do you?
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<sharked> phzi no
<lcharly_TheOne> and when ubuntu and ask me the password
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<sharked> phzi new mobos don't have it
<lcharly_TheOne> don't charge ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> anyone have an clue :/
<MrJangles> my terminal wont open, it think its the bg image i set, anyway to take that off without going through the terminal?
<alxwind> plz help! take a look here (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/546)
<tiglionabbit> thechitowncubs: can you switch to a virtual terminal while it's spinning?
<thechitowncubs> no
<primos> how do I boot network in terminal?
<vidz> MrJangles: What terminal do you use? gnome-terminal? try xterm and see what happens
<primos> reboot
<MrJangles> gnome
<thechitowncubs> i can't even get into the terminal by using CTRL+F1
<MrJangles> k
<MrJangles> yea thats fine, and root terminal runs fine
<phzi> sharked: you gotta do d option
<Ziggity> Bye. and thanx to every1 that helped..
<phzi> when installing grub
<vidz> primos: "/etc/init.d/networking restart" I believe
<scsponger> could someone help me mount a newly installed cd writer?
<phzi> it's a buggy bios thing apparently, I'm reading about it
<primos> vidz, thanks
<vidz> np
<tanki> i can't wait for LinuxBIOS to mature
<MrJangles> i want to fix the gnome terminal tho
<vidz> tanki: LinuxBIOS is perfectly mature... for what it was designed for
<tanki> vidz, it has some ways to go so it can support a wider range of motherboards
<alxwind> ANYONE! PLZ HELP
<alxwind> take look here plz, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/546
<vidz> tanki: It was designed for large clusters and fast booting servers, not desktops unfortunately
<thechitowncubs> tiglionabbit: any ideas?
<scsponger> could someone help me mount a newly installed cd writer?
<teferi_> i'll ask my semi-daily question...anyone know when linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.12 will be in breezy?
<vidz> tanki: It works great for High Performance Computing and will probably never hit the desktop
<sharked> phzi what is d option?
<tanki> vidz, you never know, some geeks have very powerful desktops these days
<bimberi> alxwind: Try "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/include" (ie. add /include to what you tried before)
<MrJangles> vidz: can i change the settings of the gnome terminal without opening it?
<sharked> phzi what is d option?
<Kyral> scsponger, find out what its /dev entry is and then make a /media mountpoint, then edit the fstab to link'em
<vidz> MrJangles: Try another terminal and see if it opens. Like xterm
<MrJangles> yes those are fine
<alxwind> it doesn't work
<MrJangles> but id like to fix gnome
<mpmc> Help
<mpmc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<mpmc> See `config.log' for more details.
<Kyral> Actually
* Kyral goes to customize his mountpoint
<mpmc> were do I get the C complier
<Kyral> mpmc: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<tanki> vidz, maybe it's fleeting but i see it being used for desktops too, maybe not your common run of the mill ones but the high performance ones
<hd420> well, the solution i've reached is to just manually install apache, as everything else seems to be ok
<tanki> afterall, it's hard to lump linux user's desktops in any catagory heh
<scsponger> Kyral.... I know its hdd... but thats about it... there is no entry in my /etc/fstab.... forgive me I'm new a linux
<tanki> some are so powerful
<Kyral> mpmc, look at what I just said
<vidz> tanki: What you see it for an what the developers and companies paying for it to be developed for see a little differently XD
<MrJangles> any idea vidz?
<Kyral> scsponger, do a sudo mkdir /media/<whatever>
<sharked> phzi what is d option?
<Kyral> then sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<scsponger> Kyral.... will do gimme a sec
<mpmc> thanks you
<tanki> vidz, do you think that IP will rear its ugly head in all of this?
<scsponger> ok
<Kyral> copy your current CDROM line, replacing its /dev and /media entries with the ones for the new one
<Vortacist> Question about logfiles: On startup/shutdown, when all of the scripts in /etc/rc?.d are run - is all of that logged anywhere?  I'd like to go back and see what is happening on startup/shutdown.
<tanki> see it's just the idea of being able to make a bios with no assembly, just C that gives me a woody hehe
<supernix> Hi does anyone know how to get midi files to play in Kubuntu ?
<Kyral> tanki, you are officially a geek
* tanki sheds a tear of joy
<^thehatsrule^> supernix: play it in a media/audio player...
<tanki> i'm 28 and a virgin, i think i'm complete now
<supernix> ^thehatsrule^: that is not a solution
<tanki> being called a geek by his peers.. completes me
<ksmurf> rofl
<scsponger> kyral... after making the dir should I see an entry in the fstab?
<Kyral> scsponger, no
<struggler> anybody know if upgrading the hoary libc6 with a debian one will get me in trouble?
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<^thehatsrule^> supernix: what do you mean then? midi files are audio...
<thechitowncubs> i can't even get into the terminal by using CTRL+F1
<Kyral> scsponger, you have to manually edit /etc/fstab
<thechitowncubs> if im booting normally
<supernix> Yes but you have to have something that will work to play them
<MrJangles> is there anyway to change gnome terminal settings without going through the terminal?>
<supernix> Just saying play them in a compatible program does not provide any useful answer
<scsponger> gotcha Kyral
<Vortacist> supernix: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#add-onapplications has info about installing media players.
<Kyral> scsponger, sudo gedit /etc/fstab, then copy your current CDROM line, replacing its /dev and /media entries with the ones for the new drive
<sharked> can anyone tell me what the d option to install grub is?
<sharked> and how to use it from ubuntu install
<^thehatsrule^> /boot/grub
<scsponger> Gotcha Kyral.... I'll do this and get back to you in a sec
<struggler> anybody know of the existence of a backport of postgresql 8 for hoary?
<rainingzigzags> why is my web browsing on linux dirt slow but when i jump on my windows partion it flys
<sharked> can anyone tell me what the d option to install grub is?
<sharked> and how to use it from ubuntu install
<alxwind> 10x everyone i got vmware installed finally
<b0urn3> i just added a new screen resolution to the xorg.config file, how do i refresh X?
<Vortacist> Does anything log the messages that display on startup/shutdown...you know, "Some-servie-or-other....[ok] "?  (Or do you just have to read really quickly? :p )
<misfit_toy> rainingzigzags, name resolution
<dylan_> what is the best linux media player?  im currently using xmms
<seth_k> b0urn3: CTRL ALT BACKSPACE will kill X.
<vidz> dylan_: Do you like xmms?
<b0urn3> seth_k:  thanks
<Kyral> dylan_, asking that will start a flame war :P
<dylan_> not too much
<lcharly_TheOne> i need drivers for an ATi video card on a laptop??
<vidz> dylan_: I use beep-media-player and it's pretty good. It is just a gtk2 version of xmms
<rainingzigzags> 1024x768
<dylan_> does beep-media-player support quicktime?  is there an alternative to quicktime?
<vidz> dylan_: rhythmbox is also really good featurewise. It is alot more like apple's itunes
<jode> What is a good anti-virus for ubuntu besides clamav?
<dylan_> rhytmhbox would not support mp3s
<Kyral> umm
<siimo> hi can someone help me recover my grub install? i get a stage 1.5 error or something
<Kyral> Linux not need AV :P
<vidz> jode: LINUX doesn't need antivirus
<Vortacist> dylan_: If you want something for video, I recommend VLC. Plays just about anything with no fuss.
<vidz> dylan_: Open up synaptic...
<jode> ok, thanks
<rainingzigzags> misfit_toy, i use the same resolution in both windows and linux 1024x768
<Kyral> Yanno, I keep forgetting about Synaptic
<rc51woody> question: is there anyone in here that uses gay.com? if so would you message me plz
<Kyral> rainingzigzags, he meant the Domain Name Resolution
<rainingzigzags> how do i find that out?
<Kyral> rc51woody, why does that seem like a porn site?
<zukalk> rc51woody, huh?
<[koji] > lol
<rc51woody> well there is a chat area
<tanki> linux doesn't have many true binary viruses because in general, no two linux systems are alike so it's hard for a virus writer to make something that works on all linux users
<rc51woody> that the java i have doesnt allow me to chat
<rc51woody> not a porn site, unless you use it for that ;)
<zukalk> rc51woody, why would you wanna chat at that site?
<tanki> there are linux viruses out there but very few
<rc51woody> hmm...
<mebaran151> I need Mono on Debian
<mebaran151> Ubuntu that is
<Kyral> I'm thinking because he's gay perhaps?
<rc51woody> ok ok ok, im gay :(
<siimo> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. is what i get when i do grub-install /dev/hda  can someone help please?
<mrpickles> could someone tell me why flashplayer plays with no sound after it installed? I just installed flash player using apt get and everything works except the sound.
<Kyral> rc51woody, no shame, I'm bisexual
<mebaran151> where can get the Mono pkgs
<zukalk> ah, so it's not porn
<zukalk> good
<tanki> most people who use a virus scanner for linux, use it to scan files/emails that are intended for windows boxes (ala. mail server)
<Will_> My best friend is gay! And his boyfriend too.. *grin* We're going to a movie tomorrow
<rc51woody> im thinkin that you and i are not the only ones here
<tanki> oh he left
<tanki> i feel stupid now
<mebaran151> I need everything I would need to write an executable that could be run as a cgi
<mebaran151> I am using lighttpd
<mebaran151> anyboyd know
<mebaran151> google is inconclusive
<Kyral> Gay, Bi, or Hetero, we are all humans
<rc51woody> hell ya
<mrpickles> could someone tell me why flashplayer plays with no sound after it installed? I just installed flash player using apt get and everything works except the sound
<mebaran151> and synaptic doesnt do anything I need it too
<Will_> Kyral: Not true. I, for one, am a meat popsicle
<zukalk> Kyral, rc51woody, that's the ubuntu spirit, ain't it?
<Kyral> homophobes sickin me
<mebaran151> as it wont install the base libraries
<rc51woody> so Kyral, do you know java for linux well?
<rc51woody> your right on zu
<mebaran151> setting up Java on AMD64 can kill small children
<Kyral> rc51woody, aside from getting Azureus to work?
<Kyral> nope :P
<[koji] > !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<primos> gnome is shitty, must turn get to xfce :) ->
<mrpickles> could someone tell me why flashplayer plays with no sound after it installed? I just installed flash player using apt get and everything works except the sound
<Kyral> Ubuntu: Linux for Human Beings!
<Kyral> now we need a country :D
<mpmc> Gnome is much better than Kubuntu :)
<rc51woody> Kyral: can i private msg you?
<mebaran151> ANYONE know about Mono here
<aru> I had mono once
<Kyral> Ubuntu! The Country for human beings
<Kyral> yah sure
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Sort of.
<siimo> :-S
<mebaran151> Amaranth, I want to set up a base system
<mebaran151> that can serve a mono cgi
<Kyral> oh, no one has to ask to PM me btw
<rainingzigzags> so how do i make my browsing on linux faster?
<mebaran151> I need the mono packages
<mebaran151> my only problem is
<b0urn3> ok....first off, you guys have been amazing this evening with the help....i've got an odd question...
<mrpickles> is there anyone willing to spend some of their time to help me ?
<mebaran151> that I think they are only available for 32 bits at the moment
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Yeah, if they work in hoary on AMD64 it's a miracle.
<Kyral> 64bit, sorry can't help you
<mebaran151> and my favorite thing is to run Linux 64 bit edition .... (someone will die one day because of that choice)
<Amaranth> mebaran151: The 1.1.x versions that breezy has are _a lot_ better.
<mebaran151> IO dont wnat to write a JIT compiler my self
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but do they run 64 bits
<Amaranth> yeah
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> if I write a program in mono though
<mebaran151> I would need to cross compile it
<aru> how do you tell which kernel version you have?
<mebaran151> to run it on 32 bits right?
<b0urn3> i had upgraded to a new video card when i was still using windows...but when i tried to use windows the video card pulled too much power and the monitor wouldn't work (running on an old dell dimension)...if i use the driver from nvidia will i start drawing too much power again?
<mebaran151> or is the intermediate language it uses abstract enough that architecture differences disappear
<mebaran151> guess who is moving to breezy :)
<zukalk> b0urn3, why don't you get new power surge unit?
<Nameeater> is breezy still in testing?
<Kyral> YES!!
<b0urn3> zukalk:  because i am an impoverished law student :)
<Kyral> YES!!
<mebaran151> looks like I am going to be compiling from source
<Amaranth> mebaran151: it'll work on amd64, x86, ppc, alpha, and i think sparc
<Kyral> Very Unstable!
<Amaranth> Kyral: To be fair it does work today.
<Nameeater> ok :)
<Kyral> TODAY?
<Kyral> As in no X screwups?
<Amaranth> Kyral: It'll probably break again tomorrow, but the stuff in main at least is almost past the 'die every other day' point.
<Amaranth> yeah, for me
<MrJangles> my gnome terminal wont open, is there anyway to change the settings without opening it?
<hd420> weird
<aio> MrJangles what happens when you try to open it?
<rc51woody> can you install windows xp as a 2nd OS if you already have Ubuntu installed?
<MrJangles> closes right away
<mebaran151> Amaranth, yep it does
<mebaran151> but when I run the compiler
<MrJangles> i think its got to do with the bg image i chose
<mebaran151> it isnt like compiling C right
<pepsix> MrJangles, gconf-editor?
<Amaranth> no
<mebaran151> I read it uses an intermediate language
<zukalk> b0urn3, can't you plug your monitor directly to the current, without using the PC?
<Amaranth> it's compiled down to CIL
<mebaran151> that is kind of like Java bytecode
<aio> MrJangles what if you run an xterm, then try to run a gnome terminal
<Amaranth> yeah
<tiglionabbit> rc51woody: yes you can, but you'll have to restore grub after you do it
<Amaranth> so that .exe will run anywhere mono runs
<mebaran151> I could never get bytecode to port correctly
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> sweet
<mebaran151> is it fast though
<MrJangles> thanks :D
<MrJangles> i'll try that too
<Amaranth> mebaran151: startup is slower than pure C, of course
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I know that
<tiglionabbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mebaran151> but the main thing
<mebaran151> is will it be faster than Python/Ruby
<aio> java sucks
<tiglionabbit> !recover
<Amaranth> mebaran151: it's funny, GTK# actually uses less RAM than PyGTK
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<aio> c# sucks
<mebaran151> I would think so
<tiglionabbit> ubotu recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<mebaran151> aio, why does it suck
<aio> mebaran151 which one?
<Adross> how do i mount an ext3 drive?
<Amaranth> aio: Have you used it?
<mebaran151> it looks like a pretty powerful language
<tiglionabbit> guys, don't just say something sucks, tell us why
<Amaranth> aio: Either one.
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> Java I dont like
<tiglionabbit> Adross: know the device name?
<Adross> yes
<mebaran151> but I know it can be used
<Adross> sda4
<Amaranth> aio: I've used both and they both have their place.
<mebaran151> I am thinking of developing in C#
<tiglionabbit> Adross: mount /dev/sda4 /somewhere
<MrJangles> hmm, i can launch it from xterm
<mebaran151> and hooking it all up with ruby
<aio> Amaranth java sucks because 1) you've got sun behind it and no single strong open source alternative.
<MrJangles> but it goes to root terminal
<Amaranth> um
<mebaran151> ok
<tiglionabbit> Adross: make the /somewhere any directory you want, but it must exist and be empty
<mebaran151> aio, that is all cool
<Kyral> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<mebaran151> but C# is open souurce
<mebaran151> I think
<rc51woody> tiglionabbit: how do i restore grub after i install xp
<mebaran151> the Mon project lets me check out code!
<Adross> yeh, cheers
<tiglionabbit> !recover
<ubotu> recover is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pgavin> mebaran151, uhh, not really, there is an open source implementation, tho
<pepsix> MrJangles, you can change the background image in gconf-editor
<Amaranth> aio: 1) sun isn't that bad and 2) the gcj and classpath guys would like you saying that
<Adross> i was putting -ext3 in there
<aio> Amaranth 2) trying to actually *do* anything is a pain in the butt.  do you actually remember how to open a file and read lines from it from memory?
<aio> Amaranth 1) sun's future isn't that bright
<Adross> anyway, now thats done, how do i change my home directory to a different partition?
<MrJangles> i'm looking, i dont think i can
<mebaran151> pgavin, that is like saying UNIX is not open source right now, but FreeBSD is an open source implementation
<aio> Amaranth 3) java is virtually unusable without an IDE with lots of bells and whistles
<[koji] > aio: sun's may not be but the platform is thriving
<mebaran151> to me, if it has a free implementation, it is free enough
<tiglionabbit> Adross: it's not necessary, but if you must specify the type, say "-t ext3" instead
<mebaran151> aio, but why does C# suck
<MrJangles> ah yes i can
<mebaran151> looks interesting
<Adross> tiglionabbit, i did
<pgavin> mebaran151, well, the only C# reference implementation is closed source
<aio> Amaranth 4) it is *way* too strongly typed despite what they are tying to accomplish in version 5
<pgavin> mebaran151, but there are multiple open source implementations of unix that can be used as a reference
<Will_> It's easy to code java without an ide
<tiglionabbit> Adross: um, if you mount a partition as /home it should replace it, but you wont be able to access the things in there anymore.  You should set it in your fstab
<mebaran151> why cant we use Mono.net as a reference
<Will_> Unless you count vim as an ide
<goatse> ubuntu doesnt like my laptop =(
<mebaran151> once the project matures a little more
<mebaran151> it seems it will be reference enoguh
<tiglionabbit> goatse: and I don't like your website
<aio> mebaran151 c# sucks because 1) its primary patron is Microsoft.  this is a good thing but the negative, i think, outweigh it.
<arentie> LimeWire states that my "Quality" is Disconnected, but I can search for files; however, I cannot download anything
<pgavin> mebaran151, well, sure, after its mature, but its not right now
<goatse> tiglionabbit: dont go there?
<Amaranth> it's mature right now
<aio> mebaran151 2) same thing goes for c# as java on the whole IDE thing
<Adross> tiglionabbit, won't be able to access the things in which? MY old partition which i just mounted in /home, or the home folder it replaced?
<MrJangles> i can change the default one, but not the one for my profile
<aio> mebaran151 3) same thing goes for c# as java on static typing
<Amaranth> unless you need security zones or System.Windows.Forms
<tiglionabbit> Adross: folder it replaced
<aio> mebaran151 4) same thing goes for c# as java on actually getting stuff done
<Adross> ah k, fine with me
<Adross> just reinstalled u see
<Amaranth> aio: Have you ever worked on a major project in Java or C#?
<pgavin> mebaran151, plus, C# has lots of windows specific details which would have to be emulated in mono
<Adross> do i have to do it outside of x?
<Amaranth> pgavin: Not really true at all.
<arentie> does anyone know anything about LimeWire?
<aio> Amaranth yes.  i did a small part of the dev and a huge part of the QA on a 100,000 LOC project in java
<mebaran151> pgavin, eh that is true
<Amaranth> ah, you got stuck with the shit job, of course you hate java
<mebaran151> i just dont want to write in bare C
<mebaran151> and C# looks sort of neet
<aio> Amaranth deployed to BEA
<MrJangles> hmm, it might not have to do with the bg image.. it opens, it displays everything for a split second, and closes
<MrJangles> any ideas?
<aio> Amaranth ummm....no - java just sucks.  i could've had a bigger part of the dev work, but i didn't want to work with java.
<mebaran151> so what do you guys think I should use
<aio> MrJangles did you try the xterm thing?
<mebaran151> I want to build a pretty complex web application
<rainingzigzags> can ubuntu be installed on a modded xbox?
<MrJangles> yes, and it opens the terminal, but as root
<mebaran151> I prototyped in Ruby which is uber neat
<Amaranth> The most I've ever done with Java is bugfixes on a project, so I can't argue there.
<pgavin> the OSS implementation of C# isn't any better than any OSS implementation of Java, and all of them are incomplete and of limited utility atm
<mebaran151> all of you should try it; one of the more sensibly designed language
<aio> MrJangles any errors?
<Amaranth> But I've done some work with C# and it's not bad at all.
<MrJangles> no
<aio> mebaran151 i'd take a peek at python
<mebaran151> I know python
<Amaranth> I prefer Python and always will but C# has a place.
<mebaran151> I hate python
<mebaran151> because Ruby can do eveyrthing python can do
<MrJangles> but i cant run a terminal unless i'm root
<mebaran151> except it feels better thought out
<crimsun> there is no single high level language that does everything well
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: what?
<pgavin> mebaran151, well, both are turing complete :)
<Amaranth> pgavin: Stop speaking about things you know nothing about.
<pgavin> Amaranth, lol
<MrJangles> i can open the root terminal fine
<mebaran151> pgavin, yep both are turing complete
<aio> MrJangles yeah - what?
<Amaranth> pgavin: Mono is more than complete enough to be usable.
<MrJangles> but the regular terminal will not open
<mebaran151> I woudl hope
<MrJangles> it closes right away
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: right-click your desktop and click on "launch terminal"
<aio> MrJangles can you open xterm as non-root?
<mebaran151> crimsun, but I think Ruby has a better design
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: oh, okay, you must have done something to your .bashrc
<Amaranth> mebaran151: You think _Ruby_ is better thought out?
<MrJangles> yup, closes right away
<mebaran151> not than C#
<mebaran151> but the syntax is SO nice
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Hey, where can I get that crack?
<MrJangles> suggestions?
<mebaran151> alot of the implementation is crappy
<crimsun> mebaran151: than some languages? sure. It's by no means the end-all be-all, though.
<xuniluser> Good Day!
<pgavin> Amaranth, the same could be said of gcj; and besides, where is the deluge of C# apps based on mono?
<mebaran151> crimsun, never said that
<crimsun> mebaran151: didn't say you did
<mebaran151> that is why I am looking into Mono
<aio> mebaran151 ruby just looks like perl on OO sterhoids...
<mebaran151> aio, I liked perl too until I found ruby
<mebaran151> so I guess that might be why
<crimsun> well, perl did strongly influence ruby's early development
<aio> mebaran151 i liked perl too, until i tried to do OO
<Will_> perl is always there, and always easy
<xuniluser> What password would I enter when asked after i clicked on the "add/remove programs"? I tried the root password and it doesn't work. Thanks
<mebaran151> aio, yep
<mebaran151> exactly
<crimsun> anyhow, this is all great, but let's help with some Ubuntu issues, eh?
<aio> mebaran151 then i found Python and haven't looked back since.
<mebaran151> I tried python
<scsponger> Kyral... it worked I can see I have a blank disc in my drive... but I still can't seem to burn a cd
<mebaran151> the problem for me was whitespacing
<mebaran151> I love to put in random indents
<mebaran151> and that drove the python compiler nutty
<Amaranth> pgavin: Well, there are a bunch of major ones you might have heard of. Beagle, Dashboard, Tomboy, Blam, F-Spot, and some more I can't remember the names of.
<tiglionabbit> mebaran151: yes, python cares about whitespace..
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Remind me to never work on any code you've touched. :P
<MrJangles> how can i fix the .bashrc?
<pgavin> Amaranth, no, none of them :)
<aio> scsponger what all symptoms are you having?
<mebaran151> Amaranth, it isnt so bad
<mebaran151> it is just not pythony
<alxwind> can anyone advise a good cd brning program?
<aio> scsponger does it pop up nautilus in burn:/// and not let you burn?
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: well, looj at it and see what bash isn't liking you for
<mebaran151> graveman
<tiglionabbit> *look
<Amaranth> pgavin: Major search tool, cracktastic thing in development, note taker with wiki links, feed reader, and major photo manager.
* tiglionabbit tries to type with a popsicle in hand
<MrJangles> sorry, i'm new, i dont know how to look at it
<mebaran151> Amaranth, it still looks like a cool language, c#
<scsponger> aio yes that is correct
<mebaran151> worth learning
<mebaran151> it also looks enterprise friendly
<Amaranth> mebaran151: It is, but I always end up turning back to Python.
<scsponger> the cd/dvd creator will not let me burn
<aio> scsponger i had the same problem the past couple days.
<Amaranth> mebaran151: But it's nice to put on a resume that I know C#. :)
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: I'd suggest you try and login as a normal user from the virtual terminal.  Does it give any odd messages other than the MOTD?
<mebaran151> I think Ruby and Python are comparable
<mebaran151> I tried to do this in Ruby but now I have two key problems
<Vortacist> alxwind: I like xcdroast myself.
<rainingzigzags> how do i check dns settings in this distro?
<scsponger> it asks me to insert a 108MB?  disc
<mebaran151> one,the guy who needs the code needs it to be closed src
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Except Python looks nice and Ruby looks like a bunch of hacks to Perl. :D
<MrJangles> i can run a terminal from another account
<alxwind> is it available through synaptic?
<aio> scsponger that's a little comforting that it may not be my hardware :-)
<MrJangles> its only the account i'm in
<mebaran151> Amaranth, the ruby guys say the same thing about python
<scsponger> aio... haha
<aio> scsponger doesn't do that for me.
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: definately your .bashrc
<MrJangles> when i changed the settings around to customize it, it wont open
<mebaran151> a hacked on Object oriented extension
<scsponger> aio... oh? not anymore?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: btw, you actually liked perl?
<MrJangles> how can i fix it?
<mebaran151> eh
<mebaran151> it was usable
<Amaranth> mebaran151: I liked it until I got up to about 500 lines of code.
<Vortacist> alxwind: Probably, although I haven't used it on Ubuntu (just other Linuxes). You'd have to check.
<scsponger> aio.. did you change anything?
<mebaran151> you need to write over 1000 lines
<mebaran151> and then you go
<mebaran151> hey, I can get this
<alxwind> ok, ty
<tiglionabbit> say MrJangles, can you Applications -> run application -> "xterm" ?
<Vortacist> alxwind: You're welcome.
<mebaran151> at 500 lines I was angry too
<aio> scsponger yeah - i rebooted couple times and it started behaving a little better, but i'm still concerned it may happen smoe more...
<Amaranth> you write over 1000 lines and then you go "wtf does this do?" and then you stab yourself
<mebaran151> but if you get in the mind set
<MrJangles> xterm is fine, root termianl is fine
<xuniluser> i can't i play mp3 files in my new ubuntu 5.0.4
<mebaran151> it is just like any other language
<mebaran151> and it can be run anywhere
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: but gnome-terminal messes up?
<MrJangles> exactly
<mebaran151> Amaranth, I have two key problems
<mebaran151> though
<mebaran151> for this current project
<MrJangles> it opens and closes right away
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: open xterm as you, and run gnome-terminal from it.  Any messages?
<Amaranth> good python code practically reads like psuedo-code
<scsponger> aio... hmm... could you look at my fstab... and see if it makes sense... i'm still new to this
<thechitowncubs> how can i remove an unempty directory with the CLI FTP client?
<MrJangles> thats fine, but it runs as root
<mebaran151> I need to be able to
<MrJangles> it doesnt run as my profile
<aio> scsponger sure
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: don't run it as root
<aio> scsponger paste to pastebin
<xuniluser> what should i do? I can't play mp3 with the new ubuntu
<MrJangles> it wont give me an option\
<mebaran151> obfuscate my code
<MrJangles> let me log in and out again and try it
<mebaran151> so that it can be part of this closed source deal
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: when you just do applications -> run, and type in xterm, that shouldn't end up as root...
<mebaran151> and it has to be pretty fast
<scsponger> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<scsponger> #
<scsponger> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<scsponger> proc            /proc		proc    defaults        0       0
<scsponger> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<scsponger> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<scsponger> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<mebaran151> and easy to web interface
<scsponger> /dev/hdd	/media/cdrecorder	udf,iso9660	ro,user,noauto	0       0
<scsponger> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<rainingzigzags> in my dns settings why would it say under the search domains....  domain.invalid??
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: no pasting here, use a pastebin please
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Then you want C# or C.
<scsponger> aio.... sorry thats a mess
<mebaran151> yeah
<Amaranth> mebaran151: C# can be decompiled though
<mebaran151> C#
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> I mean scsponger no pasting here
<aio> scsponger yeah - that's why i said to pastebin :-)
<mebaran151> how easy can C# be compiled
<Amaranth> one command
<scsponger> sorry all
<mebaran151> I mean decompiled
<Amaranth> one command :P
<MrJangles> ah yes
<mebaran151> arghh
<MrJangles> it opens and closes
<MrJangles> same thing
<Amaranth> you lose all the comments and such
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: no messages in your xterm?
<Amaranth> and i think the decompiler costs lots of money
<MrJangles> no
<aio> scsponger  what is udf filesystem?
<mebaran151> oh
<xuniluser> MrJangles: Can you help me? what should i do? I can't play mp3 with the new ubuntu
<mebaran151> decompiling wont be too big a deal
<aio> anyone - what is udf filesystem?
<mebaran151> I couldnt find anyway to obfuscate python or ruby
<Amaranth> I probably shouldn't mention all the C decompilers. :P
<mebaran151> I know
<mebaran151> but those are sort of crappy
<tiglionabbit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<mebaran151> much of the time
<MrJangles> xuniluser: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<scsponger> aio... not really sure.... the other drives were installed at installations
<scsponger> aio installation
<Amaranth> mebaran151: reverse engineering something is almost always harder than writing someone from scratch that does the same thing.
<xuniluser> MrJangles: thanks a lot...
<MrJangles> np
<Amaranth> err, something
<MrJangles> so whats wrong with my .bashrc?
<MrJangles> and how can i go about fixing it :)
<scsponger> aio... i just copied the same options... I had for my other cdrom.... I realize its probably wrong
<scsponger> aio for my writer
<aio> scsponger was the other a writer?
<mebaran151> Amaranth, it just doesnt have to be as easy as
<mebaran151> vim mycode.rb
<mebaran151> :)
<aru> apparently my pc card nic will work with a realtek 8169 driver, is the only way I get that to work is recompile the kernel?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: There are 'compilers' for Python that fix that somewhat.
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: here, I'll give you my .bashrc and you can try it.  Back yours up.  pridelands.org/~spinifex/.bashrc
<aio> aru you could use ndis.
<aio> aru never done it, but it's supposed to be easy.
<scsponger> aio... yes it is .... and strange enough in sees it in gnomebaker and cd/dvd creator
<MrJangles> where do i find it to back it up?
<zukalk> !alternative
<ubotu> alternative is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: it should be in your home directory.  ls -a to see it
<zukalk> nice..
<Amaranth> mebaran151: They basically inject the code directly into the interpreter and present it as a 4MB program that runs on it's own (still needs GTK libraries and such if you use them).
<crimsun> aru: you could compile the module externally using linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential
<aio> scsponger hmmm...ok - you got me stumped.  i dunno.  have you googled around?
<sizzam> im looking for recommendations for an ftp server.  i want to have no anonymous access and just use the existing user accounts on the system as logins
<aru> I'll check it out, thanks
<aru> I dont follow you crimsun :)
<mebaran151> Amaranth, I know about those
<mebaran151> the perl ones suck
<aru> I've never actually compiled a kernel
<blmartin771> Can I make gnome terminal transparent?
<mebaran151> I might try diveintopython
<crimsun> aru: install those two packages, then compile the rtl8169 driver externoally
<scsponger> aio... I have... but I can't seem to find a how-to with ubuntu and cd writers
<tiglionabbit> blmartin771: you can set the background to mimic your desktop background
<Amaranth> diveintopython is a book
<mebaran151> Is the python community nicer than the ruby community?
<rainingzigzags> can ubuntu be installed on a modded xbox?
<tiglionabbit> blmartin771: edit -> current profile -> effects
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Well, I've never seen the ruby community.
<aio> mebaran151 the python community is great.
<Amaranth> mebaran151: They are great until you try to do stupid things.
<aru> ok, brb
<aio> mebaran151 not sure if i'd say they are better than the ubuntu community, but they're great.
<mebaran151> Amaranth, like what sort of stupid thing
<mebaran151> like I asked on the channel to volunteer for the Ruby community
<scsponger> aio ... any ideas?
<mebaran151> to gian experience and such
<hanasaki> is there an nvidia package for kernel 2.6.12.2
<blmartin771> tiglionabbit: Thanks that is exactly what I wanted
<mebaran151> and they all scoffed meanly
<tiglionabbit> blmartin771: gewd
<mebaran151> I'd like a commnity that isnt too bad about newbs
<crimsun> hanasaki: no
<tiglionabbit> mebaran151: this one's not so bad =)
<aru> ok, wheres the reference for compiling a kernel
<aio> scsponger none...you could try rebooting.  that probably won't help you.  you could try removing the hardware configuration from wherever you can and reboot and see if ubuntu reconfgirues it...
<hanasaki> crimsun:  bummer.. so is there someway to get it going? or i have to wait?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Like using exec or other potentially insecure things.
<Amaranth> mebaran151: or using lambda's
<crimsun> aru: why compile a kernel? Just compile the kernel module.
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> ok
<Amaranth> or map() or filter()
<mebaran151> oh using exec would be a very silly thing to do
<aru> crimsun, again I have no idea what the means
<mebaran151> what does map() or filter do in python?
<aio> mebaran151 exec() has its places....
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> just the places are few are far between
<aio> mebaran151 they're quasi functional programming functions
<mebaran151> not iterators
<Amaranth> If exec is the answer you're asking the wrong question.
<Amaranth> (stolen from the PHP saying)
<aio> mebaran151 map() calls the specified function on a specified list.
<tiglionabbit> mebaran151: I'd guess it does the same thing as in perl, but I'm not quite sure.  In perl it let you write a section of code, and have it run for multiple variables it would substitute in
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> cool
<sproingie> guido wants to get rid of map in favor of list comprehensions.  bugger all...
<mebaran151> well not really cool
<aio> Amaranth not necessarily.  it can get you into trouble, but if you manage it well it can serve you well.
<Amaranth> If eval() is the answer, you're almost certainly asking the wrong question. -- Rasmus Lerdorf, BDFL of PHP
<mebaran151> Amaranth, in C#
<mebaran151> how is the SQL binding
<mebaran151> I need to bind to a PostgreSQL database
<tiglionabbit> sort of like a loop, you could say map{ print $_ } "1", "pie", "cheese"; and it would print 1 pie cheese
<mebaran151> for it do anything for me
<Amaranth> the same as every other language?
<mebaran151> oh good
<mebaran151> it exists
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: That's ugly as hell.
<mebaran151> had to compile the ruby one
<scsponger> aio... see thats the thing... when I recently put in the new burner... I was under the impression that Ubuntu would have some kindof new hardware wizard. Something of that sort... But nothing ever happened. I installed gnomebaker... believing that maybe the writer was already installed. Gnomebaker acuatlly saw the drive... but I was unable to write to it, same holds true for CD/DVD recoreder. I've mounted the drive manually... Which I can now see, but am s
<scsponger> till unable to write to it
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: lol, was just a stupid example
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: This is map Python 3 won't have map, filter, or lambda.
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: there are much better uses
<Amaranth> err, this is why python 3
<sproingie> naw, perl map is pretty ugly no matter how you slice it
<sproingie> i use perl every day
<qbasic> Anyone know whats going on here? I try to install Ubuntu on my HP Omnibook 4150 (laptop). The install goes well until it asks me to remove the installation CD and reboot. I reboot and it starts to uncompress and install packages, and then it hangs, with the terminal text flying across my monitor, flickering sort of.. =\
<rainingzigzags> what other browser alternatives are there to firefox in linux?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: There is no use for that that isn't easier to read expanded into a function or loop.
<sproingie> rainingzigzags: i'm partial to konqueror
<mebaran151> Amaranth, I had to help finish the one in Ruby
<mebaran151> stupid MySQL junkies
<crimsun> aru: actually, it's even simpler than that.
<crimsun> aru: sudo modprobe r8169
<mebaran151> :)
<zukalk> rainingzigzags, opera
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: what about map{ handle( $_ ) } @list; ?
<mebaran151> eclipse looks rather neet
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: I don't even fscking know what that does.
<sproingie> Amaranth: there's no program that can't be exploded into S, K, and apply.  doesn't mean you want to write programs in them
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: would execute Handle on every element of the array "list"
<tiglionabbit> whatever handle() happens to be
<Amaranth> http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=98196
<ex-parrot> anyone know how to make MP3 previews from nautilus work in Hoary? I had it working at some point.... istr it may've been under warty...
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: read that
<aru> crimsun, I'm off to try it, if my clone comes in then its working :)
<tiglionabbit> =P I could be saying that wrong though, and you're right in most cases
<ex-parrot> ugh
<ex-parrot> ignore me, installed mpg123 and it works now
<MrJangles> tiglionabbit: do i need to restart?
<MrJangles> or just replace the file
<mebaran151> Goddman GTK# look snice
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Anything that isn't GTK's C API is nice.
<mebaran151> hahah
<mebaran151> too true
<mebaran151> one of the reason's I dont liek using C
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: no..
<scsponger> aio ... you still there?
<bob2> pygtk 4 life.
<mebaran151> I actually have moved to making most of my apps served by html
<MrJangles> then it did not work :(
<Amaranth> But the APIs are all pretty much the same for GTK no matter what language you're using.
<mebaran151> kind of why I took up Ruby, because Ruby on Rails looked promising
<Amaranth> It's just that some languages have real objects and some fake them.
<mebaran151> is breezy ready for the monodeveloper
<mebaran151> that means I am willing to fix minor problems
<mebaran151> and maybe even patcha  thing or too
<mebaran151> but I dont want to watch X never start up again
<mebaran151> or be forced to shoot my computer with a rifle
<blmartin771> How come when I put the backports in my /etc/apt/sources.list it says I have updates and wants to downgrade packages?
<ubunturox> can anyone help me out with nfs?  its working but its pretty sllllooooow.
<theblue> Hi all.
<osuchw> join #twisted
<mebaran151> what is the channel for c sharp
<mebaran151> ubunturox, uh nfs, why not just use Samba
<theblue> I have a sound problem.
<tiglionabbit> theblue: don't we all?
<crimsun> theblue: what sort?
<theblue> Well, I'm running Hoary on an old HP system, with an onboard sonud card.
<tiglionabbit> mmhmm
<theblue> I know ubuntu detects it, since little alert sounds come through fine.
<sproingie> mebaran151: ##csharp
<ubunturox> hehehe, i would but i got a dir with about 1800 folders.  it lists all the dirs and when i open a file about half or all of them disappear
<theblue> In fact, the sound works perfectly.
<sproingie> mebaran151: mind the doubled #
<theblue> Except, for the fact that I can't listen to mp3s on it.
<crimsun> theblue: what application are you trying to use?
<aio> scsponger i'm peeking in from time to time.
<tiglionabbit> theblue: that's not a sound problem.  You just need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<theblue> XMMS refuses to play, and none of the other media players can play mp3s.
<theblue> Oh!
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<ubunturox> i think its an ubuntu thing, it mounts fine and works fine in mandrake
<crimsun> theblue: the xmms issue is related to choosing the esound output plugin.
<theblue> Oh!
<theblue> Is the default the wrong choice, usually?
<scsponger> aio ... well i appreciate you're help... i'll find the answer somehow
<crimsun> theblue: the default (oss) doesn't cope well with esound having already grabbed /dev/dsp
<theblue> Ah.
<theblue> So what do I do to change it, or is it straightforward?
<crimsun> change the output plugin to esound in Preferences
<poningru> ok so continueing the discussion in ubuntu-dev
<theblue> Ok.
<theblue> Thanks for your help, everyone.
<poningru> why cant we double click .deb and have it intsall the software package?
<poningru> well prompt for sudo or something similar
<poningru> like when we try to open synaptic
<bob2> poningru: you can if you like
<tiglionabbit> poningru: dunno, guess they didn't add that feature.  You can use a terminal though, or make it do it
<bob2> poningru: it's not the default because encouraging people to install random .debs fro mthe internet is bad
<poningru> it is?
<tiglionabbit> poningru: right-click it and under the "opens with" tab, make an entry for "dpkg --install" that runs in the terminal
<tiglionabbit> poningru: yes, ubuntu is special.  It likes its own debs, plz.  Other people's debs can be bad
<bob2> "gksudo dpkg --install" or so
<holycow> also, all newsb should really really really pay attention to what bob said
<holycow> bob2 poningru: it's not the default because encouraging people to install random .debs fro mthe internet is bad  <-- !!!!
<holycow> very very very important
<holycow> this is how shit gits on microsoft most of the time
<crimsun> (language, please)
<holycow> if you don't know where its from, don't install it
<spermie_411> Can someone tell me what ime doing wrong
<bob2> especially after everyone went to the effort of making apt cryptographically secure
<spermie_411> spermie@Spermie:~$ sudo cp /home/spermie/Desktop/cedega_4.3.2-1_i386.deb
<spermie_411> cp: missing destination file
<teferi_> spermie_411: where do you want to copy it to?
<bob2> scsponger: you need to tell it where to put it
<holycow> again bob2 speaks the truth, absolutely
<bob2> scsponger: if you want to put it in the directory you're in, add a "." at the end
<spermie_411> teferi home folder
<tiglionabbit> spermie_411: then put a ~/ after that as the second parameter
<scsponger> bob2.... I've got the drive reading properly... i just don't have it burning
<mebaran151> Amaranth, argh
<mebaran151> I am going to have to use Breezy
<ashok> hi
<Amaranth> yeah
<mebaran151> does anyone know how production ready Breezy is
<ashok> i am unable to play movie files
<teferi_> mebaran151: not.
<ashok> can anyone help me
<mebaran151> I am using AMD64 (red flag up)
<mebaran151> teferi_, I am a developer
<mebaran151> as a developer
<Amaranth> mebaran151: I doubt anything you're working on now will ship before october.
<mebaran151> I can deal with bugs
<spermie_411> tiglionabbit like this sudo cp ~/spermie/Desktop/cedega_4.3.2-1_i386.deb
<mebaran151> Amaranth, I need to get this out in 2 weeks
<teferi_> spermie_411: you need to specify a second parameter
<mebaran151> my boss is a mad insane suit man
<Amaranth> mebaran151: You're doomed.
<virgule> !autopackage
<ubotu> virgule: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<virgule> !info autopackage
<mebaran151> who doesnt understand things take time
<Amaranth> mebaran151: It'll take two weeks to get a firm grasp of the C# language.
<mebaran151> yeah
<bob2> scsponger: no, like ' cp ~/spermie/Desktop/cedega_4.3.2-1_i386.deb ~/'
<mebaran151> I know
<Amaranth> virgule: ubuntu doesn't package autopackage, they don't like it
<mebaran151> but he is a crazy man
<mebaran151> luckily he also very old and extremely forgetful
<virgule> Amaranth: funny you mention it I here just to get some feedback on this thing ;)
<bob2> please don't spread fud
<Amaranth> virgule: but autopackage installs itself when you run a package
<teferi_> autopkg is pretty awful, iirc
<Amaranth> bob2: They don't like it.
<crimsun> I think it's more that no one has stepped up to the plate to do the revu legwork
<Amaranth> bob2: Want me to find the ubuntu-devel thread?
<mebaran151> Amaranth, have you ever tried Ruby though?
<bob2> Amaranth: by "they", you mean you got an official reply from jesus?
<virgule> besides peoples opinions, what is so wrong with it?
<LincTeK> hey what is a good digital photo editor for Ubuntu ??
<mebaran151> for a really long time
<teferi_> mebaran151: are you having trouble with ruby?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: nope, took one look at the syntax and ran
<bob2> Amaranth: or do you mean "many ubuntu developers think it's a bad idea"?
<mebaran151> eh, no
<Amaranth> bob2: that second one
<mebaran151> I am having trouble with its bastardly community
<bob2> LincTeK: gimp is quite good
<teferi_> I like the language a lot
<mebaran151> that refuses to document anything
<teferi_> yes, that is a problem
<mebaran151> teferi_, yep
<mebaran151> it is very cool
<teferi_> i agree wholeheartedly
<scsponger> bob2... I'm sorry ... I don't quite understand... what do you want me to edit the /etc/fstab?
<mebaran151> I think it si a very natural languages
<mebaran151> the only one I could ever grasp metaprogramming in
<spermie_411> permie@Spermie:~$ cp ~/spermie/Desktop/cedega_4.3.2-1_i386.deb ~/
<spermie_411> cp: cannot stat `/home/spermie/spermie/Desktop/cedega_4.3.2-1_i386.deb': No such     file or directory
<bob2> scsponger: nevermind
<spermie_411> i wanna Cry
<mebaran151> my entire database app I just wrote
<mebaran151> is written in ruby and could be said to write itself
<bob2> spermie_411: that just means you got the filename wrong
<LincTeK> I heard of one it began with an f but cant remember the name
<bob2> LincTeK: f-spot is not really an editor
<Frank_dot> spermie_411: case sensitive
<crimsun> mebaran151: have you read this? http://www.rubycentral.com/book/
<mebaran151> teferi_, but the community is G-d awful dont you think?
<qbasic> Anyone know whats going on here? I try to install Ubuntu on my HP Omnibook 4150 (laptop). The install goes well until it asks me to remove the installation CD and reboot. I reboot and it starts to uncompress and install packages, and then it hangs, with the terminal text flying across my monitor, flickering sort of.. =\
<teferi_> mebaran151: it can be a bit trying
<mebaran151> I think I ahve
<teferi_> alas
<sizzam> anyone familiar with deborphan?
<crimsun> mebaran151: I _highly_ recommend the 2nd edition
<LincTeK> ah yes f-spot ...thats it thanks bob2
<mebaran151> crimsun, yeah I have
<bob2> sizzam: best to just ask your question about it
<sizzam> k
<mebaran151> it is just like the postgresql library
<mebaran151> had 0 documentation
<seth_k> bleh, I cannot win. a Warty LiveCD can't see this network card, and a Hoary LiveCD isn't mounting the Windows partition so I can copy files off of it
<mebaran151> and getting anyone in community to tell me anything
<mebaran151> illicited only snide remarks
<teferi_> mebaran151: eh, the ruby DB layer is pretty much the same as Perl's
<mebaran151> not if you want to use the postgres lib directly
<mebaran151> it does some weird stuff
<crimsun> mebaran151: are you serious? That book is a walking reference.
<mebaran151> crimsun, the book is great
<sizzam> after i do 'deborphan --find-config',  whats the best way to kill the resulting configs
<mebaran151> I have read it
<mebaran151> I bought it
<mebaran151> it is in the drawer next to me
<TokenBad> ok folks..in ubuntu how can I see or access my cable modem?
<teferi_> the pickaxe2 is lovely
<TokenBad> tried the defualt addresses
<teferi_> i will definitely admit that
<mebaran151> but for esoteric libraries
<TokenBad> and can't connect
<mebaran151> no one documents anything
<teferi_> rails is finally getting some decent docs, thank god
<mebaran151> and ruby on rails looks very cool
<mebaran151> I hope it does
<teferi_> but i really've been itching to play with Borges, and it's completely undocumented
<hanasaki> where can i find the codecs for playing dvd and mpeg1,2,3,4?
<teferi_> way to fucking go
<bob2> TokenBad: presumably it either runs it's own dhcp server, or just proxies your providers
<mebaran151> teferi_, yeah they write so much cool stuff
<teferi_> continuation-based web frameworks are the FUTURE.
<teferi_> and yet there's no damn DOCS
<bob2> hanasaki: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mebaran151> that no one can use because if you ask a question, they hurt you
<Coil101> I've got the noobest problem in the world.
<qbasic> I guess there is something wrong with my question?
<TokenBad> bob2 in windows I used to be able to go to default ip and get to the admin page
<TokenBad> but now can't
<mebaran151> teferi_, it woudl be better if I could go on IRC
<mebaran151> and just ask
<TokenBad> and when  i ping a site it says 100% loss on the packets
<hanasaki> bob.. how do you get those links so fast?
<teferi_> mebaran151: it would help if more of the community spoke english :P
<bob2> TokenBad: presumably it's just because you haven't setup networking at all
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> that is true
<bob2> hanasaki: they're linked from the faq
<TokenBad> well am on inet
<mebaran151> I bet the japanese channel is nicer
<blmartin771> what is as good as k3b for gnome
<TokenBad> thought it set it up itself since was online
<Coil101> I can't see all of a window, and I can't scroll up or down. Help please?
<hanasaki> oh sorry
<bob2> qbasic: or you could apply occam's razor and assume it's just that no one knows the answer
<mebaran151> the whole channel prides itself on the fact they are silly and full of themselves
<teferi_> mebaran151: if you want hilarity, take a look at the ruby-gnome2-devel-en list
<teferi_> it's mostly bad english
<mebaran151> haha
<MrJangles> ha, i changed the root terminal to use a bg image, and now that wont open either
<teferi_> because people didn't notice the japanese list
<MrJangles> interesting glitch
<mebaran151> that is funny almost
<teferi_> very confusing
<mebaran151> I remember when I started out
<mebaran151> I asked a simple question
<bob2> qbasic: I'd just use hoary and manually mount the partitions, personally
<teferi_> i don't know why i'm still on it
<mebaran151> awhile back
<mebaran151> it was
<mebaran151> I have an array
<bimberi> blmartin771: gnomebaker is ok - prolly not as good as k3b tho
<mebaran151> I want to make a hash of it
<mebaran151> based on the similarity of the third element
<teferi_> so you have an array of arrays?
<mebaran151> well yeah
<blmartin771> is k3b the best
<mebaran151> I do
<mebaran151> finally one guy showed me the trick
<mebaran151> ||=
<poningru> blmartin771: yeah
<mebaran151> but it was one of the most terrible experiences
<sizzam> nm, found my answer --- dpkg --purge <package>  to remove configs found deborphan --find -config
<mebaran151> blmartin771, eh, I wouldnt say that
<mebaran151> nautilus is ok now
<teferi_> h={};arr.each do |a| h[a[2] ]  = a end
<mebaran151> for data
<mebaran151> and grave man
<teferi_> that'd do it, wouldn't it?
<mebaran151> no
<qbasic> bob2: how can I do anything if the system hangs and I cant get a shell?
<mebaran151> but the problem is
<TokenBad> bob2 how setup the network stuff
<mebaran151> I want all the ones that share the same key
<mebaran151> to be under the same hash
<bob2> qbasic: bah, sorry, wrong person
<teferi_> that'll happen automatically
<teferi_> that's how a hash works
<mebaran151> heheh
<blmartin771> how do I switch gtk1 themes?
<mebaran151> here is the code that came out
<qbasic> bob2: heh, no problem. =)
<bob2> TokenBad: it should have done it during the install, unless you did it while it was unplugged
<mebaran151> @division.result.each{|i| (@league_hash[i[9] ]  ||= [] ) << i}
<MrJangles> are there other terminals that you can get using apt-get?
<mebaran151> sort by ninith array
<mebaran151> weird
<mebaran151> I am going to try it your way
<mebaran151> do I have to reindex the hash?
<teferi_> nope
<mebaran151> because the code they gave me
<teferi_> don't you know how a hash table works, man?
<bob2> MrJangles: there's lots, but there's little reason to use any outside gnome-terminal (for gnome-ness), xterm (For compatibility) or pterm (kickass-ness)
<mebaran151> yeah
<LincTeK> TokenBad :is your cable modem plugged into your NIC or usb port on your computer ?
<mebaran151> but I thought Ruby wouldnt let you over do itself
<bob2> this seems a bit non-ubuntu-support, folks, how about #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mebaran151> liek I though internally it tried to keep you away from it
<teferi_> mebaran151: ...I think we may be talking at cross purposes here
<mebaran151> eh sorry Bob2
<mebaran151> yeah
<TokenBad> yes
<TokenBad> and am online
<TokenBad> but can't get to the cable modems admin page
<MrJangles> pterm eh
<teferi_> Okay. You want h[key]  to be an array of arrays, with each element of that being an element of the original array that had the key as the third element?
<LincTeK> ah i see my bad
<bob2> TokenBad: it sounds very much like you are not
<teferi_> Right?
<TokenBad> I am talking to you right
<TokenBad> and its on this computer
<TokenBad> so know am online..
<aru> ok, no luck with the ndis wrapper or modprobe r8169 but I do get this error message, pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_CRS failure for PNP0c04, does that have anything to do with it?
<LincTeK> TokenBad : have you visited the cable modems website and looked at the faq's there or the knowledge base
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<LincTeK> ck ownership of /home directory
<qbasic> will ndis work for my Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter, WMP54GS ?
<cafuego> qbasic: That's a definite "maybe".
<theblue> qbasic: You have one of the best names I've seen.
<cafuego> qbasic: It loads (but doesn't work) on my WPC54G (the pcmcia one)
<aru> or actually tell me what a PnPACPI error is
<TokenBad> yes
<LincTeK> TokenBad: are you using firefox to access the cable modems admin page?
<aru> it has to mean something
<thechitowncubs> does anyone know how i can hide my hidden files/folders in gftp?
<Razor-X> wow, no-one's talking
<Razor-X> probably netsplits *shrugs*
<thechitowncubs> i got it :)
<mebaran151> crimsun,  you code alot in Ruby?
<poningru> is there an offtopic ubuntu channel?
<poningru> where the community talk random crap
<aru> does this window that pops up when I put a cdr in actually burn isos?
<bob2> #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> wow tiny
<bob2> yeah
<aru> hmm
<rg58sma> hii
<rg58sma> some can helpme??
<Razor-X> hah, I just figured out the uselessness of KSnapshot ;)
<rg58sma> i need help with a file avi
<Razor-X> well, useful in a pinch, but meh
<Razor-X> rg58sma: you can't play it?
<jasoncohen> aru, to burn an iso right click and a file and select "burn to disc"
<rg58sma> yes but the sound run over the image
<Razor-X> rg58sma: are you sure it isn't a problem with the AVI itself?
<aru> alrighty
<rg58sma> yes the problem is with the avi
<rg58sma> have a program to edit sound and image
<Razor-X> rg58sma: well, then you have to reencode the AVI specifying a new audio offset
<aru> if someone could mention what PnPACPI is I would be greatful :)
<Razor-X> I hear transcode is nice
<Razor-X> aru: Plug n Play ACPI? (i'm guessing)
<aru> I dont know what the ACPI part means
<ubunturox> its for power management
<Razor-X> it's a laptop power management thing, IIRC
<blmartin771> Where are the gnome login screens stuff stored at
<rg58sma> yes with what program??
<aru> so that could be why my pcmcia card isnt working?
<bob2> it;s not just for power management
<bob2> acpi is used to route irq and such, too
<bob2> (aiui)
<ubunturox> blmartin771:  check www.gnome-look.org you can change em thru system->prefs->login screen setup
<aru> it tells me PCI cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:0a.0
<aru> does that have to do with my pcmcia slot?
<blmartin771> I know but I want to edit one of the pictures
<ubunturox> ah
<blmartin771> just don't know where to find it
<Razor-X> rg58sma: transcode
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> thanks
<airmikey> i need to knwo how much memory is on this system
<blmartin771> ubunturox: do you know where I could look
<Razor-X> airmikey: harddrive?
<rg58sma> have a grafical file
<LincTeK> cd /proc
<rg58sma> ???
<aru> so I must have a hardware issue
<rg58sma> a yes gtranscode
<airmikey> ram
<blmartin771> Aru: what kind of wireless card
<mebaran151> does X work in Breezy yet?
<LincTeK> change directory to /proc then type " cat meminfo"
<aru> its not wireless, its a netgear ga511, apparently it works as realtek8169, but when I do modprobe r8169, nothing
<blmartin771> are you using ndiswrapper
<aru> I'm just trying to figure out if that PnPACPI thing is the reason, and trying to configure the card is a waste of time
<LincTeK> to see how much system memory you have
<aru> I installed it
<robitaille> mebaran151:  yes.  I'm typing this from Breezy
<aru> is there more to it than that?
<aatim> how can i create an innodb table in mysql?
<teferi_> aru: it's a pcmcia card?
<aatim> i try creating one then i set the type to innodb
<teferi_> mebaran151: X works in breezy
<aru> yes
<teferi_> mebaran151: Why do you need to run breezy?
<mebaran151> Mono
<aatim> but it still shows that its a myisam
<LincTeK> how different is breezy from Hoary ??
<teferi_> aru: last time i used a pcmcia nic, the only way to get it to work was to let cardmgr handle module loading...
<airmikey> how much ram is ..906660 kb
<teferi_> mebaran151: there's no backport?
<aru> teferi_, how do I do that?
<mebaran151> not for AMD64
<teferi_> aru: fucked if i remember, it was ages ago
<mebaran151> I love 64 bits for encoding
<teferi_> sorry :/
<GigaClon> how do i list all files in a folder and subfolders there of
<aru> wonderful
<mebaran151> also for compiling too
<mebaran151> unfortunately nothing backports to it
<teferi_> hmm
<teferi_> well, whatever it is, ubuntu does it by default :P
<mebaran151> I have compiled many many things from source
<teferi_> I just stuck a random card lying around in
<teferi_> and it detected it as eth1
<teferi_> (admittedly, it's a tulip card. well-supported)
<aedwards__> i just installed ubuntu and it never asked me for a root password so i can't seem to use apt-get
<teferi_> aedwards__: you use sudo
<LincTeK> arimikey : 885 mb
<airmikey> 1 gig of ram  is = to how many kb
<teferi_> airmikey: 1024*1024
<aedwards__> how do i use sudo
<GigaClon> sudo
<teferi_> aedwards__: sudo <command>
<teferi_> to get a root shell, sudo -i
<aedwards__> oh ok
<teferi_> type your password
<vidz> or sudo -s
<aru> I guess I'll shoot the damn thing
<mebaran151> I would switch in a minute
<mebaran151> if I could get some AMD64'er to come out of the closest and go
<robitaille> aedwards__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<teferi_> aru: if it's any consolation, the 8139 is a pretty piss-poor chip :P
<mebaran151> yeah Ubuntu neato
<aru> I'm not sure what that is
<airmikey> 906660 kb = how many gigs of ram
<teferi_> airmikey: divide by 1024 twice
<LincTeK> 885 mb of ram
<teferi_> 1 GB = 1024 MB = 1024*1024 KB = 1024*1024*1024 B
<teferi_> see a pattern? :)
<aru> wise mule
<airmikey> kb
<airmikey> not mb
<mebaran151> by the way teferi_ your idea didnt quite work as it should
<mebaran151> hashes in Ruby arent so imple
<mebaran151> I gather
<teferi_> mebaran151: yes they are, i just misunderstand the problem
<mebaran151> no
<teferi_> a hash is a really simple data structure#!%
<mebaran151> even your correct version
<blmartin771> how do I change the splash screen in gnome
<teferi_> mebaran151: if that didn't work, arr.each do |a| h[a[2] ]  = Array.new end before the other code
<teferi_> that'll do some things twice, but it's okay, GC will pick up the slack
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> trying it now
<teferi_> assuming the error you got was something along the lines of can't push things onto nil
<mebaran151> I think so
<hondje> blmartin771: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11478.html
<mebaran151> that is why it has to return an empty array if the key didnt exist before
<mebaran151> ||= allows me to skip that step
<teferi_> I don't know what ||= does in this context
<mebaran151> set a to be unless a exists
<mebaran151> oh
<teferi_> well, then
<mebaran151> set a to b unless a exists I mean
<GigaClon> how to I search my computer for a file?
<mebaran151> heheh
<hondje> GigaClon: Places -> Search for Files in gnome
<LincTeK> locate command
<teferi_> mebaran151: but we were still able to cobble together a not awful way of doing it with just a little thought
<teferi_> because ruby is nice :)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> tha tis true
<mebaran151> I still pine for a nicer community
<LincTeK> locate "filename" without quotations
<teferi_> these things come with time and acceptance
<teferi_> patience
<teferi_> and in the meantime, ri and read the code, i guess
<LincTeK> first run "updatedb" command
<misfit_toy> http://www.apple.com/trailers/warner_independent_pictures/marchofthepenguins.html
<mebaran151> LincTeK, but what if you just want to find a file that could be your search term
<mebaran151> teferi_, now it does make sense
<Subversivos_-> brasnet.org
<mebaran151> it opens an empty array to which to push if there was only nil in its place
<teferi_> mebaran151: the most important thing you can do to learn ruby better is to pla with it in ri
<teferi_> er
<teferi_> irb
<mebaran151> heheh, I do
<mebaran151> I had it similar to your way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here into astronomy?
<mebaran151> I still might take up Python though
<mebaran151> it looks ok
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I am
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know it seems like a dumb question but i need a program to control my telescope like i could in windows
<mebaran151> not quite as nice as ruby, and I dont like my style forced upon me  (I am insidious for my love of one liners)
<mebaran151> infamous
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje there's an ocultation of jupiter with the moon either tonight or tomorrow night
<teferi_> mebaran151: yeah, one of the things that annoys me about python is that because of the whole whitespace thing, it's very hard to experiment with in the interactive interpreter
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> I was just outside looking at it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i was looking for an app like i had with windows that can track and aim the telescope
<mebaran151> teferi_, yep
<hondje> only things you can see yet are jupiter, venus and the moon :)
<teferi_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you may find yourself disappointed :/
<theblue> Foamy!
<theblue> Yay!
* theblue bows.
<hondje> No way
<hondje> kstars supports GOTO scopes
<artic_fox> whoa cool new nick
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theblue hey whats up ^_^
<artic_fox> never knew I could do that without Nickserv complaining
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what brand is your scope?
<artic_fox> nice ...
<artic_fox> teferi_, where can I get the New Rail's docs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje bushnell 700mm reflector
<teferi_> artic_fox: they're all on the rails website
<teferi_> which seems rather fancier than i remember it
<artic_fox> cool
<teferi_> ruby-on-rails.org, iirc?
<dylan_> joe?
<artic_fox> yep
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje you can see jupiter and 5 of it's moons with an sr4 lens
<LincTeK> mebaran151 :  use the man pages for "grep" command  print lines matching a pattern
<hondje> Really? I'll have to do that
<hondje> I'm spoiled though, our school has an observatory and only 7 of us are physics majors :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje i orderd a camera mount for it but i have to get an equatoral mount too to use it....need the counter wheight
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I don't know that brand though, But I'd try kstars, it has a good chance fo working
<artic_fox> teferi_, this is NICE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje nice i am gonna join the asronomy club
<artic_fox> good L-rd, I never seen so much proper conjuagation!
<teferi_> artic_fox: glad to help :) happy hacking
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje you don't know bushnell ??? O_O
<hondje> Not enough to know if it'd work
<GigaClon> how do I delete things from the trash using sudo?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje there like one of the best telescopes on the market
<hondje> yeah, which is why I don't have one :) I have a meade
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje meade is nice too that will be my next purchace for a scope
<hondje> I know the brand, but I've never used one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres a 900mm reflecter at wallmart that i've been eyeing
<hondje> 900mm at walmart? How much?
<hondje> I tend to only buy toys that I know will work with linux, so I've been leary of getting a brand other than meade
<LincTeK> GigaClon : sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/
<ridejib> GigaClon: sudo rm -rf .Trash-username
<airmikey> ok lets try this  ok guys i got 3 gigs of ram in this system i only see 885.4 mb   in system monitor
<ridejib> or what Linc said
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i might get a dobson too
<LincTeK> arimikey  : does your MB support 3 gig of ram ??
<airmikey> yes
<spermie_411> have any of you seen polly shore is dead?
<airmikey> asus
<airmikey> hehe
<ridejib> airmikey: i got the same problem, but i only have 1 GB of RAM
<airmikey> hmm
<ridejib> asus k8v se deluxe?
<REds> urm uz need
<REds> a kernel option BIG_MEM
<airmikey> i was lookin in google someone mentioned installing   linux-686
<REds> its in the first few menu's for 2.6.x
<REds> thats it and it enabled upto 4gb i think
<REds> and for 1gb and over
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: for when you're bored, try celestia
<hondje> that's a fun program :)
<REds> u need that option or ull only see 896megs or somethn
<airmikey> linux 386 kernel only supports 900 mb
<bob2> REds: the ubuntu -686 kernels include that option already
<edamron> I'm trying to setup a SSH server.  I can connect from within my home network but no one can connect from the outside.  I have port 22 forwarded to my server so that's not the problem.
<REds> ahh ok
<monkeyy> when starting up my ubuntu 5.04 always synchronises the time with ntp.ubuntulinux.org since the laptop is a stand alone computer it delays the boot process as finally i get the error that there is an error in name resolution and the boot process continues after that how can i stop this ????
<ridejib> so REds: how do we obtain this 2.6.x?
<REds> linux kernel 2.6.x
<REds> u have that with ubuntu
<REds> but kernel.org
<cafuego> Mem:       3116968
<cafuego> eh-heh
<bob2> edamron: if you can't connect from outside, but can inside, then the problem is with your firewall
<Quidam> hi anybody knows about borland kilix?
<bob2> monkeyy: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*ntpd*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje http://www.tscopes.com/Type3/T3-16Specs.html <---= i want ^_^
<cafuego> Quidam: kylix, google does (and borland do)
<bob2> ridejib: just install linux-686
<monkeyy> thanks bob let me try that out
<edamron> bob2, but it's not.  I was running Mandrake and it worked. It stopped when I switched.
<bob2> edamron: this is on the ip you'r irc'ing from?
<Quidam> but i need to know is kilix open source
<_0kills> hey guys, i want to install Windows 2000 but i cant partition my hdd, so im gonna get an extra hdd for Windows 2000.  anyone know how i can switch between the two hdd when i boot?
<hondje> wow, that's cheap
<bob2> Quidam: no
<hondje> a 16" meade runs in the $15k range
<Quidam> ok thanks bob2
<ridejib> bob2: thanks
<bob2> edamron: and it indeed works
<edamron> bob2, no My server has a fixed IP 192.168.1.5 and I forward port 22 from my router switch.
<monkeyy> bob2 how is a newbie like me supposed to know that command is there any where where the commands are listed ?
<bob2> monkeyy: no
<hondje> I wonder if ubuntu would detect my scope if I plugged it in...automagical mounting has worked scary-well so far
<REds> anyone know how to make custom keyboard shortcuts, to open and app or exec somethn
<bob2> edamron: 192.168.1.5 is not your external ip
<bob2> edamron: if you're irc'ing from behind the same firewall as you're trying to configure, ssh is working fine; I can connect to your ssh daemon quite happily
<cafuego> _0kills: Install Widnows first, then Linux. if you do it in that order, linux will detect windows and add it to the boot menu.
<REds> _0kills, if u install windows then ubuntu, grub it makes u a boot menu, were u can select ur OS too boot
<airmikey> REds ;  i didnt relize u were talkin about my prob with the ram
<REds> yes
<edamron> bob2, no, my linksys router is connected to my cable modem.  I can find my IP if you want it.
<airmikey> shoot
<airmikey> umm
<cafuego> _0kills: if you add windows to an exisitjn g Linux box, you'll need to do it by hand... and windows WILL destroy the Linux boot record.
<bob2> edamron: ok...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje automajical?
<TokenBad> LincTeK, yes..using firefox/mozilla
<cafuego> _0kills: So you'll need a linux boot disk handy.
<REds> its simple just a kernel option, bob2 says its enabled for  "the ubuntu -686 kernels include that option already" though
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yeah, I've been plugging in everything I have w/ a USB port, and it detects them all
<REds> if u have that one airmikey
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje damn your lucky
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> did you see that scope me wants me wants ^_^
<airmikey> ok so  do i need to type somethin in the terminal
<pinkpink> Um... a question.
<_0kills> cafuego, REds, i have a lot of files i cant backup because they range up to 800mb, so i have to keep my existing Linux install.
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I've kicked out windows like 5 years ago, so they're all compatable already...but until ubuntu I had to jump through hoops to get tem working
<edamron> bob2, I gave you some bad info.  I do have it forwarded to this computer right now.  My IP is 67.168.4.197
<pinkpink> I just wonder how could one change his GTK1 theme?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje wow nice
<hondje> yeah, I did it before I got many gizmos
<cafuego> _0kills: *nod* Windows will want to be on the primary master and you'll need a rescue CD to fix your linux boot record and fstab after installing windows.
<ridejib> _0kills: why can't you back them up?
<hondje> So no real cost other than what I was going to spend
<bob2> pinkpink: install the gtk-theme-switch package, run the "switch" command
<bob2> edamron: which also works fine
<aceidia> can anyone help me update the drivers i have for my video card?
<pinkpink> Thanks, bob2.
<bob2> edamron: you're running openssh version 3.9p1
<bob2> aceidia: pest to lay out your whole problem
<bob2> er, best
<aceidia> ?
<REds> airmikey, nah u could either insmod (insert module) into ur running kernel, or recompile it with the bigmem option , or use -686 kernel like bob said
<edamron> bob2, Am I?  I don't know.  Whatever installed with Ubuntu 5.04
<bob2> highmem is not a module
<bob2> edamron: anyway, ssh is working fine for you, I can ssh to your (presumably) internal machine
<LincTeK> airimkey :sudo apt-get install linux-686 ??
<bob2> LincTeK: if you have a 686 cpu, yes
<ridejib> REds: are there any downsides to using the 686 kernel?
<airmikey> ok
<_0kills> cafuego, so if i set my Linux hdd for primary slave and the Windows 2000 hdd as primary master, will that work? if so, do i use BIOS setup to choose which hdd to boot from first?
<cafuego> ridejib: Yes, a P5 (586) doens't like it much.
<edamron> bob2 really?  A friend of mind can't... Maybe it's on his end.
<bob2> edamron: I'd say so
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: freenode has a space channel, and an astronomy one (but the guy who runs that is a troll)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje ouch >.<
<_0kills> ridejib, i dont have any thing i can use to temporarily hold files of that size
<hondje> the space channel is pretty good though
<cafuego> _0kills: That will work. After you install widnows, you'll need to tweak the linux install and bootloader, so you can choose windows/linux in the LILO or GRUB menu.
<edamron> bob2, I just discovered Ubuntu a few days ago.  It's REALLY stable.
<ridejib> cafuego: what about an amd 3000?
<spermie_411> is 86 dollars bad for 2 sticks of 4200 ddr ram?
<bob2> it is quite nice
<cafuego> ridejib: -k7 kernel
<bob2> spermie_411: froogle.google.com
<REds> ridejib, nah its probably better than the 386 for newer hardware post like 1997
<_0kills> cafuego, cool thanks man.. is there a wiki on how to do that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje i just typed in #astronomy and there was one where you typeing a diffrent channel?
<cafuego> _0kills: No idea :-)
<edamron> bob2, Thanks Bob.  I'll get ahold of my friend and have him try again.
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: What do you mean?
<ridejib> cafeugo/REds: thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> go to #astronomy
<cafuego> ridejib: Unless it's an amd64, in which case you'll and a -k8 kernel.
<cafuego> s/and/want/
<aceidia> can any one help me with my vid card?
<_0kills> aceidia, what kind of vid card?
<ridejib> cafuego: ah, yes it is. thanks again
<aceidia>  matrox geforce 440 it picking it up as a pci card but it's agp...
<cafuego> ridejib: That should see you with a nice speed increase too.
<cafuego> aceidia: nvidia, you mean?
<aceidia> yup
<cafuego> matrox don't make geforce cards
<ridejib> cafuego: also, while i have your attention.. will this have the same effect as installing with the 64-bit disc? I hear it has issues running things like flash and a few others
<aceidia> it's an old card.. lmao
<cafuego> ridejib: No, it will be a 32bit kernel optimised for Athlon64 (in 32 bit mode)
<bob2> if you care about binary junk, you'll be happier with i386
<cafuego> ridejib: it will *not* be a 64bit kernel.
<aceidia> thats who i remember making it..
<ridejib> cafuego: excellent. thanks a bunch. I'm going to load that on my desktop now
<sls> I am running ubuntu (latest stable) and lost the crossover menus when I upgraded from the previous version
<sls> how do I get them back in gnome 2.10
<sls> ?
<Marble2> Okay, I don't know what I did wrong, but I had totem playing almost all types of video files, now I changed something and it will only play .mpg/.mpeg files, every other type of file gives me a handling error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<pinkpink> gtk-theme-switch does not seem to apply the changes I made.
<cafuego> ridejib: Actually, there is no -k8 kernel, go with -k7.
<sls> anyone use crossover?
<ridejib> ok
<calc> if you have k8 install amd64 port its much faster
<REds> ridejib, nps
<sls> hmmm?
<pinkpink> Is there ways to change GTK theme by, let's say, editing GTK's rc files?
<calc> flash not working is a feature not a problem
<REds> yah
<bob2> pinkpink: sure
<pinkpink> *are ther
<calc> it helps get rid of all that bullshit spams on webpages
<ridejib> calc: LOL thanks microsoft... i mean calc
<bob2> pinkpink: how sure are you that the program uses gtk1.2?
<REds> ridejib, what amd64 system do u have
<EnRock> Can anyone give me a hand getting a USRobotics Modem (not winmodem) working on Hoary-PPC?
<cafuego> calc: Stop talking nonsense. it is not.
<calc> i don't think i have ever seen a useful flash site period
<pinkpink> bob2: xmms, yes.
<cafuego> calc: The AMD64 port isn't magically way faster then the i386 one on an AMD64.
<calc> i have seen people abuse flash for sites sometimes, but 99% of the time i see flash it is spams (ads)
<bob2> pinkpink: you know this will only affect it's menu, right?
<calc> cafuego: it is
<ridejib> REds: i built it myself. amd 64 3000+ on a asus k8v se deluxe board, with 1 gig ddr and a geforce 5700 le 256mb card
<cafuego> calc: No, it is not.
<bob2> EnRock: you have a serial port on your ppc?
<calc> cafuego: amd64 arch has 4x the useful registers
<pinkpink> bob2: Yes I know... the menu is what I want to change.
<drgnmyst> hi room
<calc> cafuego: and you have benchmarked apps to prove your theory (i have on mine)
<cafuego> calc: Nevertheless it's not magically faster for the end user.
<bob2> pinkpink: and you used switch, not switch2, and restarted it after?
<calc> its roughly 30% faster than i386 arch on same box
<aceidia> ca any one tell me how i can change the way ubuntu detects my vid card cause it has the wrong one...
<cafuego> calc: Yes, I have on mine too, 10% tops on compiling. X/web/office/email makes no difference
<calc> some things aren't faster but a lot of things are
<bob2> aceidia: you have more than one vide ocard?
<aceidia> no
<EnRock> bob2: the pmac-zilog module is being loaded so I guess there is. I think its the internal modem.
<calc> eg i get 50% increase on encoding music
<aceidia> just the one
<calc> 30-40% on gzip/bzip
<pinkpink> bob2: Restart, as in, restart the computer?
<bob2> aceidia: so in what sense is it being detected wrong?
<bob2> pinkpink: as in xmms
<cafuego> calc: .. on account of all the useful user apps only waiting for user input fatser than on i386.
<pinkpink> I thought one needs to launch the program again.
<REds> ridejib, nice sounds good, checkout the ck kernel patches also, theres alot of improvements and updates comming out for amd64 lately
<calc> its been a while since i benched other apps so i can't remember how much faster everything is
<bob2> EnRock: does google confirm that the modem in your mac works?
<calc> cafuego: using less cpu even when waiting on io makes the system more responsive
<cafuego> calc: it nevertheless makes *no* difference in user experience.
<aceidia> it says i have  the geforce2 mx 400 (pci) in there but i have the geforce2 mx440(agp)
<EnRock> bob2: don't really care about the modem in my MAC. I can unload its module.
<kvidell> someone bored wanna give me a hand?
<kvidell> http://pastebin.ca/17593
<EnRock> bob2: I'm gtrying to get a PCI USRobotics modem working (for the voice features)
<ridejib> REds: thanks. where might i be able to go to stay on top of these updates?
<bob2> EnRock: ok, I guess I'm confused
<cafuego> aceidia: AGP is just a fast version of PCI. Doesn't metter.
<EnRock> bob2: has worked before (YDL)
<LincTeK> aceidia : try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> aceidia: that doesn't matter
<calc> cafuego: i get bound for cpu quite often and i don't do much non "user" stuff currently
<calc> so it does make a difference
<REds> ridejib,  http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/ but not sure if its for the amd64 port yet
<ridejib> is there a trick to inserting a username before you type? I have just been typing it in everytime...
<calc> if all they do is email then probably it won't help them
<ridejib> REds: thanks
<pinkpink> bob2: Well, switch always switches back to Clearlooks whenever I restart the config program.
<cafuego> calc: You must have a special amd64 that's unlike all others, then.
<v[] L7r[] n> Why is Ubuntu better then debian ?
<bob2> I'd like it if things compiled 30% faster
<calc> but doing much of anything else probably will (eg scanning those 1000s of viruses you get a day)
<aceidia> ok then why isn;t it allowing my computer to use direct draw then?
<REds> ridejib, u realy want too learn howto recompile a kernel, custom for ur mainboard chipset etc, thatl help alot, and its not that hard also
<bob2> v[] L7r[] n: it's not, it's different.  try both and see which you prefer.
<pinkpink> So that didn't make any changes at all...
<bob2> aceidia: you know that direct draw has nothing to do with X, right?  unless you're using wine.
<calc> cafuego: well i do get several thousand viruses a day that clamav has to scan for among other things
<bob2> pinkpink: I didn't even know there was a gtk1.2 clearlooks.  weird.
<cafuego> calc: I do that on the server, elsewhere
<ridejib> REds: I have thought about that, however I am approacing my last semester of college this fall and don't want to have too large of a distraction
<bob2> REds: compiling a custom kernel is highly unlikely to be faster in any measurable way
<ridejib> perhaps in January or so, I can start looking into that
<aceidia> i am using wine and it is asking for it..
<dbernar1> hi.
<bob2> aceidia: perhaps you need the binary drivers then
<pinkpink> bob2: No there isn't... The program looks for the ./gtk directory, which does not exist.
<calc> my email provider doesn't do it and a user probably doesn't have a separate server to do those sort of things (i don't either) :)
<aceidia> where can i get the binary drivers?
<Marble2> Okay, I don't know what I did wrong, but I had totem playing almost all types of video files, now I changed something and it will only play .mpg/.mpeg files, every other type of file gives me a handling error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<pinkpink> I want switch to change my theme to, let's say, Industrial.
<REds> nah i just mean getting rid of unwanted drivers and instead of using standard chipset and generic modules
<bob2> aceidia: you didn't mention wine at all in your original question, tho, which means we've all taken a 10 minute detour
<pinkpink> But it doesn't change anything.
<calc> if all someone is doing is email though they really don't need any more than an original pentium or so
<bob2> aceidia: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<calc> i could do email fine on my linux box in 1995 with p90 and 16mb ram
<airmikey> i see 3 gigs of ram
<airmikey> thx guys
<bob2> REds: what's the point of doing that?
<airmikey> right on
<aceidia> sorry. i'm new to this OS and i wasn;t sure if it mattered.. :S
<cafuego> calc: Well, I *am* an email provider.
* calc bbia 10min switching to laptop
<calc> cafuego: ah
<REds> bob2, it speaks for itself
<dbernar1> Can I get a @ubuntulinux.org email address
* cafuego scans and handles mail for ~ 120 domains
<bob2> dbernar1: no
<REds> i dont realy need too mention that
<dbernar1> now that you are talking about email.
<SDFH_Linux> whoa pentium 90
<SDFH_Linux> i remember that
<LincTeK> bob2 : how long u been useing linux ??
<dbernar1> Can I get a @ubuntu.com email address?
<dbernar1> an
<bob2> REds: how does it help at all?  all the extra modules do is consume a small amount of didsk space.
<bob2> dbernar1: no
<jsgotangco> dbernar1: you need to be a member to have one
<bob2> members have ubuntu.com email now?
<dbernar1> damn, I was all eager and all.
<jsgotangco> bob2: not yet though :(
<v[] L7r[] n> So you use .deb as well ?
<cafuego> dbernar1: You could typosquat and buy ubunto.com
<bob2> you don't want one, anyway, half my spam comes through ubuntu.com
<jsgotangco> bob2: but launchpad is supposed to automate that right
<v[] L7r[] n> dpkg
<dbernar1> jsgotangco: so I can, eh? Cool, how?(how does one become a member)
<bob2> jsgotangco: I didn't know that
<REds> the rest speak for itself, but no it dosnt just use diskspace, it uses memory also
<bob2> dbernar1: you can't have one at the moment, regardless of what you do
<dbernar1> ok. Cause I read on the site.
<bob2> REds: how does it use more memory?  only loaded modules consume ram.
<jsgotangco> dbernar1: even exiting members still don't have it
<cafuego> well, except someone else is doing that already
<dbernar1> how about entering;)
<bob2> note that there is one way in which it uses more ram
<jsgotangco> i meant existing
<jsgotangco> heh
<bob2> but I don't think you're refering to that
<dbernar1> dr. obvious...:)
<crimsun> !components
<ubotu> it has been said that components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<airmikey> any here running 64 bit ubuntu
<REds> bob2, how does the kernel use memory ? why is the sky blue ? ; simple cause thats how they are
<cafuego> airmikey: yep
<bob2> REds: no, plese stop misleading people
* calc back
<dbernar1> bob2: how come? Whats up with the spam?
<dbernar1> or dont answer its not that important.
<bob2> dbernar1: oh, it just does't have my superfascist rules on it
<dbernar1> ah
<airmikey> cafuego: able to load things like mplayer
<REds> u mislead ppl buy saying kernel only uses diskspace, thats very inaccurate u realise
<calc> SDFH_Linux: yea linux used to run well on a p90 with 16mb, now it needs quite a bit more :)
<dbernar1> thanks.
<calc> airmikey: yea
<calc> airmikey: on desktop and laptop
<cafuego> airmikey: mplayer won't play DVDs for me
<dbernar1> can I get an Ubuntu tatoo?
<bob2> REds: no, I'm sorry, you're wrong on this count.  unless you can actually explain how unloaded modules use ram, please stop telling people that is the case.
<FlannelKing> go ahead?
<calc> airmikey: mplayer works but on breezy its out of sync with the marillat repo so you have to get elsewhere
<calc> you also need libdvdcss
<calc> cafuego: did you have libdvdcss installed?
<airmikey> i went back to 32 bit cause  alot of pakages wouldnt load
<cafuego> calc: Yes.
<airmikey> hmm
<calc> cafuego: hmm strange
<bob2> REds: I'm not trying to pick on you, I just don't want you misleading people who don't know better
<REds> no im not modules use memory when there loaded, its not rocket science
* Efwis g'nite see ya tomorrow
<REds> i dont need too explain every detail, yet i thought u knew so much
<bob2> REds: yes, of course
<calc> i haven't used mplayer recently i typically just use totem-xine but i think mplayer worked with dvds for me last time i tried it
<bob2> REds: how would compiling them in save memory?
<pinkpink> bob2: Actually, my ~/.gtkrc has changed by switch...
<pinkpink> But it doesn't seem to do anything.
<bob2> REds: and how would reducing the number of modules on disk save memory?
<dbernar1> disk is permanent memory...
* cafuego doesn't much care, as DVDs play fine in the DVD in the living room
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<REds> this is a lost cause u know how it works, i know how also
<firebird619> I was in this room last night with the problem of not being able to install my modem. I did not get the problem solved although a few people did try to help me. I put a different modem into my PC today and I think it is installed but when I run wvdial in Terminal it says Modem Not Responding. What causes this message and how can I solve it. Can anyone help me? I am running Ubuntu 5.04.
<REds> im not going too debate over it
<airmikey> hmm if i wanta put 64 bit back on will it jus update
<pinkpink> I believe they are reading the .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 file.
<pinkpink> Which is somewhat weird.
<cafuego> airmikey: No, you'll need to do a fresh install.
<calc> bob2: 99% of the viruses i get come from my debian.org account :)
<airmikey> or do i haved to redo the sysytem
<airmikey> ahh man
<bob2> REds: just please stop claiming their are advantages to people going to the huge effort of compiling their own kernel, unless you can actually explain those advantages. thanks.
<calc> bob2: i used to get about 1.8GB of them per month
<dbernar1> airmikey: use partitions for data and OS. Do you?
<bob2> calc: hah, the other half of mine comes from a forward keybuk put on his debian.org account
<FlannelKing> bob2, since apparently he's not gettinginto it, you have a site on how it all works that I could look at?
<calc> er not used to get, i am currently get 1.8GB of viruses a month over 99% of which are from debian.org mailserver
<REds> huge effort, haha u make me laugh, ok mr kernel modules just uses diskspace only, if u know so much why do i need too explain too u
<raven3x7> firebird619 internal or exterrnal?
<calc> so far over 700mb this month alone
<pinkpink> Hmm... any help?
<Marble2> grrr. any file I play in totem-xine I get the error "Could not open resource for writing". Does anyone know how to fix this?
<dbernar1> haha, mr kernel modules.
<dbernar1> ya.
<calc> airmikey: you can't upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<firebird619> raven3x7: internal. The modem I have in there now is Intel 537EP
<airmikey> well is jus that i got flux loaded and running sweet
<REds> its free help, u dont need too feed people with a spoon, u need too show them which direction too take, and how to go about it, not explain every facet of life
<crimsun> you're misinformed, REds.
<bob2> FlannelKing: I don't know of one.  the basic deal is that modules only consume ram when they're loaded, so compiling a custom kernel with less modules will not save any ram at all (since you're just removing things that wouldn't have been in ram anyway)
<Razor-X> I haven't played nethack in ages....
<calc> airmikey: at least for the arch overall for individual packages you can do it in a roundabout way
<bob2> REds: I'm asking you to explain it to me so I can point out where you're confused
<airmikey> i wish i knew how to ghost
<dbernar1> Razor-X: good for you, how do you feel?
<REds> crimsun, well i must be then since u and bob2 said so
<Razor-X> dbernar1: not too bad
* Razor-X is going to download nethack-el
<calc> airmikey: using norton ghost or linux dd?
<airmikey> well for linux
<calc> airmikey: on linux you can do something like dd if=/dev/hdX# of=backup.file
<REds> bob2, your assuming im consufused, assumptions are dangerous u know ?
<raven3x7> firebird619 you found the correct drivers installed them?
<calc> but just make sure you keep record of how big the partition is
<firebird619> yes, I got drivers off the intel Web site
<Razor-X> calc ;)
<airmikey> thats it
<FlannelKing> bob2, no, I got that much, but the kernel is modular, is what youre saying? and they get enabled as needed (only comparison I know is like apache2 does it in ubuntu?)
<airmikey> hmm
<Razor-X> dd is awesome
<bob2> REds: then why don't you explain how you think drivers on disk can consume ram?
<bob2> FlannelKing: ah, right, yes
<crimsun> REds: join #ubuntu-offtopic and tell me, then, please
<firebird619> raven3x7: Yes, I got them off the Intel Web site, as far as I can tell they are installed.
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<REds> bob2, i never said drivers on disk, u said that part
<normal1> hey
<REds> crimsun, tell u what
<calc> bob2: maybe he meant compiling them in versus loading them for always used modules may save ram?
<raven3x7> firebird619 have you run scanmodem from the linmodems website before you did that?
<normal1> how do you edit whats on the gnome start menu
<bob2> I dunno
<calc> bob2: which it probably would due to minimum allocation size on page boundaries, etc
<normal1> i know theres away to do it by right clicking it on kde
<calc> but probably not save all that much ram except on very limited systems
<bob2> compiling them in can save ram because each module otherwise requires a whole page
<ridejib> normal1: install smeg
<normal1> cool
<bob2> yeah, exactly
<monkeyy> can someone help me ?
<normal1> i'll take alook
<normal1> thanks man
<REds> bob2, and just so u know, just because i dont explain things in full, doesnt make them any more wrong or right than you
<firebird619> raven3x7: no I haven't. Is that something I can download and have it scan or is it run off the Web site. I have no Internet access on Ubuntu.
<bob2> REds: ok, I'm sorry, I misread you.  what is the advantage of compiling a custom kernel?
<ridejib> np
<monkeyy> hey bob2 when i type in sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*ntpd*   it says no such file
<monkeyy> i should be doing this from the root terminal right ?
<bob2> no
<monkeyy> ok
<monkeyy> lemme try again
<pinkpink> Um...
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<thechitowncubs> its pretty important
<ridejib> well... kernel k7 does seem a bit faster on my machine, and all of my ram is now being seen :) thanks for all the input there
<thechitowncubs> and i have no idea what to look for
<pinkpink> It seems that gtk-theme-switch changes only the ~/.gtkrc file... but how about the ~/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 file?
<bob2> monkeyy: sorry, sudo rm /etc/rcS.d/S*ntpdate
<raven3x7> yes you download it. it is a script tht finds out the exact type of your modem. i remember that some manufacturers erroneously claim 537 modems as 537EP. which need different drivers
<airmikey> u guys get muine to work in 64 bit
<firebird619> raven3x7: OK I will download it on my Windows machine and run it on Linux. I will let you know what it comes back as.
<bob2> if you mean "amd64", please don't say "64 bit"
<calc> btw the kolivas patches are kind of a wash right now, but look promising in the future esp with his new benchmark tester
<bob2> just as a general thing
<firebird619> raven3x7: What is the web site for it. www.linmodems.org or what?
<raven3x7> firebird619 http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<REds> bob2, thats ok, a bit faster, security reasons, and so u dont have all these modules ur not using, plus custom patches for things like amd64 which ud want too keep fairly update since its still relatively newl this was in regard too amd64 with ridejib u realise
<aarcane> so i googled about compiling kernels in ubuntu, and it seems the best way to do it is from source..  sound about right ?
<calc> he even noted that himself since the mainline is faster at some things and his is faster at others
<firebird619> raven3x7: OK I will download it and run it
<aarcane> erm..  I mean using kernel.org instead of using anything else
<bob2> REds: how is it faster?
<REds> bob2, theres other reasons, but thats enuf, u know the reasons urself,
<monkeyy> bob2 under the normal terminal it still says the same no such file or directory
<airmikey> u know i will never tell anyone here what they can or cannot say
<airmikey> so dont to me
<airmikey> thank u
<aceidia> can anyone tell me how i would go about finding where wine has installed itself on my  computer.?
<LincTeK> thechitowncubs:  how many accounts are on the computer ?
<bob2> I didn't tell you not to say anything, I was explaining how you can be more correct and clearer
<bob2> "64 bit" means something else
<bob2> aceidia: it'll be /usr/bin/wine
<calc> i'm not sure how compiled in drivers can be faster after initial load time
<ridejib> acedia: in terminal "whereis wine"
<raven3x7> firebird619 also join the mailing list. and send them the results. they will give you better advice than i can
<airmikey> well anyone with a liitle knowledge understood me
<calc> perhaps the jump doesn't take as many cycles? ;) hah
<thechitowncubs> LincTek: 1
<firebird619> raven3x7: OK
<fader06> I have been a dedicated ubuntu user for a while, but can't load it on my old AMD k6-2 (x server can't load). Does anoyone know of a distro that comes with nothing more than the server setup with a Graphical Desktop Environement?
<thechitowncubs> fader06: DSL
<REds> bob2, i didnt say id explain too u how its faster, thats obvious, i just answered ur question with the advantages. thats it
<thechitowncubs> or you can set up ubuntu to do it
<aceidia> thx
<monkeyy> can anyone help me during boot ubuntu synchronises with ntp.ubuntulinux.org how do i remove that
<bob2> REds: no, it's not obvious.  how is it faster?  it's the exacte same kernel code, compiled with the same compiler, and the same gcc flags.
<ecliptik> what are the xorg.conf optons to disable the touchscroll on a synaptics touchpad?
<calc> from what i can tell on my system the modular way should not waste more than ~ 400KB vs compiled in, which is trivial amount of memory
<LincTeK> thechitowncubs:  do you get a login screen ?
<calc> though for some reason the kernel seems to be using ~ 18MB ram on my box
<bob2> monkeyy: what does 'ls /etc/rcS.d/S*ntp*' print?
<ridejib> fader06: why not install server version of ubuntu and then a window manager like fluxbox
<monkeyy> let me check
<bob2> calc: ram for page tables adds up if you have a lot of ram, maybe?
<calc> hmm actually 27MB of ram i must be thinking of another box using 18mb
<calc> bob2: 1gb ram 27MB is missing from free total amount
<REds> bob2, im not going too debate this with u, ur just a shit stirer. end of story, if u know so much you wouldnt have too ask me why.
<calc> bob2: not sure if that is normal or not
<bob2> REds: ok, just please stop telling people that if you don't have any actual explanation for it, thanks
<aceidia> bob2 would my cedega folder be in there to.?
<monkeyy> bob2 no such file
<bob2> aceidia: hm, I don't know
<bob2> monkeyy: then I suspect if you reboot, it won't try to sync it
<monkeyy> it still is :-(
<karma_> are there some good terminus-like fonts but smaller(for terminals) in Ubuntu ?
<bob2> monkeyy: how about 'find /etc/rc* -name "*ntp*"'?
<REds> bob2, i have explanations, i just dont have too be lecturer by u, if u know so much why dont u explain the detailed differences and the advantages and disadvantages
<calc> REds: so i'll ask.. what is it?
<REds> bob2, so i assume if i dont explain ur self from now on u wont give advice ?
<monkeyy> ok
<ridejib> acedia: cedega folder should be in your home directory.. something like ".Transgaming_drive"
<calc> code that is modular is different than compiled in just that it has to setup the function pointers at load time
<REds> calc, mushoom
<ridejib> it will be a hidden directory
<monkeyy> it gave some results shall i post them here
<calc> REds: eh?
<bob2> REds: the differences are minimal.  reducing the list of compiled modules will save some disk space, but reduce functionality if you get new hardware.  it won't make it faster in any way.  compiling things into the kernel can save some boot time, and will use slightly less ram, but also reduces flexibility, especially for laptops (not being able to reload wireless drivers will break suspend).
<bob2> REds: in conclusion, it's not worth it for most people, but can be handy to know if you work on obscure architectures, or small systems you need to squeeze every last bit of ram and performance out of.
<REds> bob2, why did u tell ppl too use the source driver, of a binary one ?
<bob2> REds: I generally don't give advice on topics I'm not willing to explain myself.  if I'm guessing, I will tell people that.
<REds> bob2, but there still is a difference
<bob2> REds: I don't know what you mean?
<monkeyy> it gave /etc/rc2.d/K77ntp.server .... /etc/rc3.d/K77ntp.server.... /etc/rcS.S51ntpdate
<REds> bob2, u said it before, not me
<bob2> REds: yes, it can use slightly less ram
<calc> REds: not speed difference
<bob2> REds: show me what line you're refering to, I don't recall saying that
<ridejib> bob2: what kernel do you recommend for an amd64?
<bob2> ridejib: whatever the default in hoary is
<REds> its like saying amd32 and amd64 kernel theres no difference, or no kernel code diff for the cpu
<dbernar1> nice
<calc> ridejib: i use linux-image-2.6.12-3-amd64-k8
<bob2> REds: of course there is a difference between them, that's not at all what I'm saying
<REds> bob2, i saw u say it, its above
<calc> ridejib: but that isn't in hoary
<calc> ridejib: default hoary one should be fine
<ridejib> calc: yeah, i was going to say that i couldnt find that
<REds> yes i know, im not a programmer also i cant tell u every detail
<REds> but why compile kernels,
<bob2> REds: I have no idea what this sentence means: "why did u tell ppl too use the source driver, of a binary one", can you explain it?
<REds> why not load all modules if its only disk space and not much else
<REds> why use patches, why recompile, why tweak the kernel, why update the kernel
<HaroldJohnson> Hello everyone; sorry for my crabbiness earlier today.
<calc> REds: because the boot device needs built in module unless you use an initrd/initramfs
<calc> REds: most if not all dists use modules
<bob2> REds: you're confused again.  loading modules uses ram, but even with ubuntu kernels, but you only load modules for hardware you have.
<Dr_Willis> not all modules are loaded at boot up.
<calc> REds: but they also setup up initrds
<REds> im getting the gist u said theres little too no difference bob2
<REds> yes im aware
<REds> ofcourse
<Marble2> Okay, I don't know what I did wrong, but I had totem playing almost all types of video files, now I changed something and it will only play .mpg/.mpeg files, every other type of file gives me a handling error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bob2> there's little to no speed difference, yes
<monkeyy> bob 2 shall i post the results of the find that we made ?
<REds> but sometimes modules are loaded that arent needed and used
<bob2> monkeyy: sudo rm /etc/rcS.S/51ntpdate
<AlbanianLord> hey folks I was wondering if someone could help me with my sound issues
<monkeyy> ok
<REds> i know about initrds
<bob2> monkeyy: one of the commands I gave you earlier should have deleted that, so make sure you type EXACTLY what I said
<REds> calc, i never said dont use modules, just meant slim it down
<bob2> REds: can you give me an example of a module that shouldn't be loaded?
<ridejib> calc: mind if i private you?
<REds> its like why do we use ck patches, ur aware of them right
<REds> its just an example realy
<calc> REds: sliming down which modules a dist compiles in is hard to pick since the dist doesn't want to waste ram for other people that don't want those features
<calc> ridejib: sure go ahead
<REds> floppy ppl might not use it
<REds> parrallel port
<GigaClon> I was browsing synaptic and came across a plugin that allow you to view your filesystem as planets anyone know what it is called?
<bob2> REds: you're argiuing by analogy, which is pointless
<REds> serial
<calc> REds: ck patches help some but hurt in other areas as he mentioned today
<dbernar1> AlbanianLord: are your speakers broken?
<REds> bob2, not realy
<bob2> REds: yes, using ck can be useful, but that has nothing to do with randomly recompiling things
<AlbanianLord> no
<dbernar1> then there is hope, tell us more.
<calc> of course once he figures out how to make it all good it will go into the kernel
<AlbanianLord> dbernar i believe it is an alsa issue
<REds> calc, ofcourse but point is they help, like all patches, its the point
* LincTeK goodnight all
<dbernar1> bye
<AlbanianLord> bye
<AlbanianLord> so dbernar can you assist me?
<calc> REds: also note that if you compile your own kernel you won't get all the other fixes the dist provider has in their kernel
<calc> REds: 2.6 kernels are considered unstable by the upstream authors themselves
<monkeyy> bob 2 thanks i think this is gonna work
<dbernar1> I dont know, likely not, I have no clue about it, but tell nmore about the issue, you have more chance of getting help.
<calc> REds: they recommend you use dist kernels instead
<AlbanianLord> lol
<REds> bob2, ur missing the point ck has adavantages just lie applying patches too the standard kernel tree or recompiling, just as they have advantages like being less stable, thats all obvious
<calc> so at minimum you would want to patch the dist kernel source with the other fixes, not build a kernel.org one
<AlbanianLord> ok i'm told and i've ascertained that I need the ac97 codec
<bob2> REds: yes, that's an analogy.  anyway, I didn't want a stupidly long discussion, I'm just trying to shut down this cargo-cult floklore thing
<AlbanianLord> but for whatever reason I get NO sound whatsoever
<REds> bob2, well not according too vendors and kernel.org its in the stable stream, has been for ages, its a bit late arguing now that 2.6 isnt stable though
<youth> how do i remove my previous version of wine?
<youth> i went to winehq.com and couldn't see how to
<dbernar1> sound card?
<REds> bob2, cargo-cult floklore thing ? what do u mean
<bob2> REds: I don't even know what you're arguing now
<monkeyy> bob 2 thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bob2> REds: I never said 2.6 is unstable
<bob2> monkeyy: np
<REds> bob2, i didnt want a long discussion either, but u keept asking me why
<bob2> lunchtime, y'all
<REds> calc REds: 2.6 kernels are considered unstable by the upstream authors themselves ; sorry that was meant for calc
<HrdwrBoB> REds: compiling your own kernel is not worth the waste of time and effort
<dbernar1> yall:)
<bob2> REds: because I wanted to see if you had a strong reason, or if you were repeating what someone else had told you
<AlbanianLord> dbernar;: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dbernar1> bob2: w00t, whats cooking?>
<calc> REds: actually they aren't what you been reading/smoking? :)
<bob2> dbernar1: pumpkin soup, it seems
<dbernar1> im totally starving.
<REds> waste of time, its no real effort and takes hardly anytime, these days thatsa  pointless argument HrdwrBoB realy
<dbernar1> sweet, tell me when its done.
<calc> REds: iirc upstream kernel.org people recommend using redhat kernels
<AlbanianLord> may I suggest albanian food?
<REds> its like why upgrade ubuntu, its not worth the time, downloads and effort
<AlbanianLord> i hear it's excellent
<dbernar1> ok, go ahead, AlbanianLord .
<HrdwrBoB> REds: exactly, if it works and it's good enough. don't upgrade.
<crimsun> !tell AlbanianLord about alsa-source
<REds> calc, its all based from the same kernel tree, wether its mandrake or redhat u realise
<HrdwrBoB> unless you want something specific
<HrdwrBoB> REds: there are *large* amounts of patches.
<AlbanianLord> goahead crimsun
<REds> HrdwrBoB, but alot dont and they upgrade, and thats how it is
<crimsun> AlbanianLord: the name of the driver you want to select is called azx.
<daniels> there are absolutely ungodly amounts of patches
<calc> REds: thats like saying debian's xfree86 was just like upstreams ;)
<AlbanianLord> help me through it then!
<REds> i believe uz want me too justify myself or somethn, i didnt say i know all
<daniels> unless you have an absolutely crushing problem which your vendor cannot solve, it's suicidal to move away from a vendor kernel
<daniels> (noting that it also loses you security support)
<crimsun> AlbanianLord: I just had a link sent to you via query.
<REds> calc, almost, ;o
<calc> REds: nope not even close
<calc> REds: redhat's kernel patch is huge aiui, and so was debian's xfree86 patch (10MB gzip'd)
<REds> not realy, heaps of vendor kernels still need security patches too be applied
<REds> ye i know
<AlbanianLord> lol
<AlbanianLord> so azx is it?
<ridejib> can't we all just get along?
<crimsun> AlbanianLord: yep
<ridejib> lol
<AlbanianLord> how do I work that beast!
<REds> im aware that vendor kernels are better sorted for there hardware, but theres no reason u can use standard kernel tree, updates, and ck for example, and apply say vendor patches
<crimsun> AlbanianLord: just follow the instructions in the query that I had sent to you.
<REds> either ither each too there own realy
<aru> wanna hear something funny, my nic I've been fighting works just fine, if anyone remembers, I said the green light was on once before... that was with a direct cable from the router to the laptop, the cable in my garage I was testing it with, I wired opposite on each end
<crimsun> aru: so r8169 works fine?
<AlbanianLord> why kernel source 2.4.27
<AlbanianLord> ?
<crimsun> AlbanianLord: erm, you didn't follow my instructions...
<aru> crimsun, I dont want to talk about it :)
<crimsun> aru: fair 'nuff
<calc> i have a 8169 at home that works fine :)
<AlbanianLord> i thought i did
<AlbanianLord> lol
<crimsun> AlbanianLord: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<AlbanianLord> lol
<IceDC571> !info msttcorefonts
<AlbanianLord> got it
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<sjjubb1989> does anyone know that program that you can play songs off of your ipod in linux?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. you mount your ipod as a normal usb drive I thought. so about anything can play files off it.
<FlannelKing> does anyone else not see msttcorefonts in their repos?
<crimsun> FlannelKing: it's in multiverse.
<FlannelKing> I have multiverse
<Dr_Willis> Unless i totally missunderstand how the ipod works. ;)
<crimsun> sjjubb1989: what Dr_Willis said.
<sjjubb1989> Is ther a better way to sort my music? Music Player crashes for some reason
<FlannelKing> hmm, I dont have multiverse... thats odd, nevrmind then
<sjjubb1989> Crimsun, Dr_Willis: I got the ipod mounted, its just the sorting music like thing
* calc is surprised no one has ever called him with his contact info in the kernel ;)
<aceidia> does anyone know anything about cedega?
<crimsun> aceidia: #cedega does
<calc> i get plenty of spam though so perhaps thats the most i will get, heh
<HrdwrBoB> aceidia: yes
<AlbanianLord> crimsun how do I select that module
<crimsun> calc: I can funnel some of the spam that hits me to you if you'd like ;)
<ridejib> Well, good night everyone, and enjoy your speed arguments
<HrdwrBoB> aceidia: do you have a question?
<sjjubb1989> lol
<calc> crimsun: no thats ok, i finally managed to get it down to only ~ 15/day that hit my inbox
<pfault> time to get keyboard out of dishwasher
<calc> crimsun: i had to run spamassassin on my local box since my webhost disabled all the useful features, heh
<crimsun> d'oh
<calc> i get somewhere around 400-500 spam a day and another 1000+ viruses
<ice_1963> ok
<calc> clamav is teh r0x
<jasoncohen> i see an ip from russia in last -d. it appears this person logged into my machine but the only port i have open that would allow remote access is ssh and that isn't accessible from the internet - plus it's public key only
<jasoncohen> does last -d mean a successful login attempt was made?
<AlbanianLord> crimsun how do I select azx
<seth_k> jasoncohen: there's a bug report on that
<dbernar1> AlbanianLord: I am sure taht link tells you
<dbernar1> Do you have the link?
<crimsun> AlbanianLord: you select it in the third screen when you sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<elmagozizou> hiii
<elmagozizou> I need some help
<PlutoPrime> how do you "Name" a burning session with gnome-baker!??!
<seth_k> jasoncohen: it's apparently a memory leak in gdm, not a russian anything
<elmagozizou> I just install ubuntu
<calc> jasoncohen: that sounds bad
<dbernar1> help you shall get
<PlutoPrime> I can't find such an option anywhere... is it even possible?
<calc> jasoncohen: oh nm see what seth_k said
<jasoncohen> seth_k, why would a memory leak in gdm show some russian ip?
* seth_k looks for the bug
<AlbanianLord> i got an error crimsun
<jasoncohen> seth_k, thanks, i feel better now
<seth_k> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12568 && https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8925
<dbernar1> AlbanianLord: say what it said.
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<jasoncohen> ...heh, so can i get rid of the firewall rule blocking that ip?
<seth_k> yep, gdm memory leak
<seth_k> yeah :D
<seth_k> because it's a random IP
<seth_k> yours just happened to show up from russia
<calc> seth_k: yea i see lots of random ips in my last log
<AlbanianLord> checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386checking for directory with kernel build... /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<AlbanianLord> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<AlbanianLord> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<AlbanianLord> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<AlbanianLord> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<AlbanianLord> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<AlbanianLord> sorry about that
<dbernar1> nothing just ahppens to show up from russia, is a plan.
<jasoncohen> seth_k, you sure. needsomehelp saw the same thing in his last -d
<elmagozizou> Can any one help my....I have  litle problem...I just install ubuntu
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<dbernar1> AlbanianLord: please use pastebin.com, or #flood for pasteing more than a few lines 1-2-3 of text
<calc> they all seem to end in .0 though which is fishy, probably that same bug :)
<seth_k> jasoncohen: depending on your configuration, you get one of several IPs. A lot of people in #kubuntu got the same one, too.
<calc> dbernar1: did the ip end in .0 for you too?
<AlbanianLord> #flood checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386checking for directory with kernel build... /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<AlbanianLord> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<AlbanianLord> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<AlbanianLord> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<AlbanianLord> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<AlbanianLord> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<dbernar1> calc: its a takeover,
<AlbanianLord> i pasted it
<dbernar1> hehe
<dbernar1>  /join #flood, but we sdaw it already
<jasoncohen> seth_k, again, thanks for the info
<jasoncohen> is the bug report on ubuntu's bugzilla?
<seth_k> yes, those are both Ubuntu bugreports
<Marble2> Okay, I don't know what I did wrong, but I had totem playing almost all types of video files, now I changed something and it will only play .mpg/.mpeg files, every other type of file gives me a handling error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<seth_k> glad I could help you
<AlbanianLord> so what went wrong
<AlbanianLord> ?
<seth_k> Russian IPs would worry me too :P
<seth_k> if you look it up, it's actually the IP of a Russian bank
<seth_k> russian bank h4x0r pwns joo
<jasoncohen> seth_k, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12568
<jasoncohen> seth_k, that's the ip i saw
<dbernar1> im blinking and Im thinking, hm, yeah...
<holycow> marble, right click on file, do properties, go to open with and add/check what apps you want to open that file type
<tiglionabbit> Marble2: is it totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<seth_k> jasoncohen: seems to be fixed in breezy, I don't get it anymore on my breezy installs
<Marble2> tiglionabbit: totem-xine
<Marble2> i have w32codecs installed
<tiglionabbit> hmm, that's odd
<Marble2> yea
<dbernar1> evrything is odd.
<tiglionabbit> what is the error?
<Marble2> what the hell... it just started playing .wmv files
<Marble2> still no .avi though
<Marble2> the error is
<dbernar1> haha
<Marble2> video codec 'XviD format' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<Marble2> XviD format changes, depending on what the video is encoded in though
<Marble2> hm, now it won't play a different wmv file
<Marble2> this is weird
<dbernar1> so anyhow, what  do people do with their computers that they need winblows, that is the question of the day, I swear.
<tiglionabbit> Marble2: can you play it in gxine or xine-ui?
<calc> seth_k: its still doing it for me on breezy, but i haven't restarted gdm in 5 days
<sjjubb1989> Marble2
<sjjubb1989> Marble2: This guide might help
<Marble2> yea, it plays in gxine
<Marble2> I won't have xine-ui
<tiglionabbit> dbernar1: the only thing I need windows for is TabletPC Edition Ink.
<Marble2> and they all play fine in mplayer
<eno__> what does middle click do?  I read that it is used in linux but mine doesn't seem to do anything
<seth_k> calc: maybe I am lucky I guess
<sjjubb1989> Marble2: are you using ubuntu. then use  Alex Leanders <Hollygirlgreen@aol.com>
<sjjubb1989> i mean
<tiglionabbit> eno__: pastes the last thing you hilighted
<sjjubb1989> erase that email
<dbernar1> I mean sometimes, I need to use windows,...
<dbernar1> for like, something...
<sjjubb1989> that is not it. i ment to past a link
<eno__> oh thanks
<calc> seth_k: heh
<Marble2> sjjubb1989: huh? email him?
<Marble2> tiglionabbit: any ideas?
<sjjubb1989> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<seth_k> sjjubb1989: LOL, nice paste ;)
<tiglionabbit> eno__: it also does different things when you click on unpastable places, like the title bar on a window, or a hyperlink
<FlannelKing> In synaptec, in the category view, Installed, Not installed, Upgradable, that sort of thing, what does "Installed (local or obsolete)" mean?
<sjjubb1989> Don't email her
<dbernar1> but, I mean, ubuntu is sooo much more advanced, and everything works in linux, and there are sooo many more programs, reall.
<Tomcat_> dbernar1: Gaming? :o
<dbernar1> bah
<Marble2> sjjubb1989: what will adding more repos give me?
<seth_k> more goodies
<sjjubb1989> more choices for software
<sjjubb1989> exactly
<Marble2> right
<Marble2> but
<Marble2> what packages do I need to install
<dbernar1> now that, is just stupid, anyhow, I dont wanna diss anyhow, flame, troll whatever.
<eno__> I will try it out
<tiglionabbit> dbernar1: yeah, and inkscape comes very close to the things I want from ink, but it is not there yet.  I should develop it =)
<sjjubb1989> Marble2:
<Marble2> btw, I'm already using universe and multiverse
<pfault> hehe
<sjjubb1989> Marble2: The guide has certain ones you might want. i did all the media ones
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> from memory, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<dbernar1> nah, anyhow, ya, I guess ppl use computers for non command line things...
<geocator> why oh why can I not install the newest firefox 1.0.5?
<GigaClon> is there a linux equvilant to RazorLame (ie GUI front end)
<tiglionabbit> 1.0.5 is the newest?
<poningru> yep
<calc> sound juicer is a gui for ripping, whether its equal to that i dunno
<poningru> it came out toninght
<hylix> Hey, got a problem with the sk98bin module
<tiglionabbit> geocator: well, most of the changes (at least from 1.0.4) have been backported to 1.0.2
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> I heard firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<hylix> I compiled it from source, but if I put it in /etc/modules it won't generate a eth0 device
<GigaClon> I want to transcode some mp3 files
<calc> i personally like acbde encoder for linux, but its command line, you just run the app and it does everything automatically though
<hylix> If I reboot so it loads, then rmmod it and reload it, it works
<hylix> But then I have to run ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient
<Marble2> sjjubb1989 and tiglionabbit, I belive I have all the codec packages I need, I just can't get totem to recognize them
<Marble2> or something
<tiglionabbit> hylix: can't you just "ifup eth0" ?
<Marble2> because the videos will play fine in other players, and they were playing fine in totem
<Marble2> I just must have changed something
<sjjubb1989> Marble2: Ah....
<sjjubb1989> Marble2: Ok well i'm lost now
<hylix> tiglionabbit: nope, it should do that on boot, but the driver doesn't recognize the hardware unless i rmmod it and reinstall it
<hylix> i tried making an /etc/rcS.d startup script but same problem
<shido> wysiwug editor for ubuntu is called?
<calc> shido: webpages? nvu
<tiglionabbit> shido: sure, openoffice you mean?
<shido> thank you, 50 pts
<shido> and why do I need to reboot 3 times to get gnome-panel?
<shido> and HAL errors
<tiglionabbit> shido: what are you talking about?
<shido> unable to initialize HAL
<crimsun> shido: you're not using linux-image-2.6.11-1-foo, are you?
<GigaClon> lame front end for ubuntu?
<shido>  2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP
<shido> hrmm
<shido> ok
<calc> GigaClon: sound juicer will do that
<shido> how come synaptic didnt notify me
<calc> GigaClon: and its installed by default on ubuntu
<shido> dagnabbit
<rainingzigzags> whats a good video player to install that plays more video formats?
<GigaClon> calc, does it transcode too?
<calc> rainingzigzags: totem-xine
<calc> GigaClon: i don't think it will do that
<GigaClon> I have mp3 files encoded at 320 and I want them at 128
<tiglionabbit> rainingzigzags: vlc claims to, but isn't compiled for realmedia.  Mplayer should
<calc> GigaClon: you can do that fairly simplely with a script
<calc> mpg123 output to stdout and have lame read from stdin and encode to 128
<shido> ok
<GigaClon> windows had razorlame that did that quite nicely
<shido> crimsun, using synaptic how do I upgrade my kernel to 2.6.x
<shido> oh nevermind
<shido> I see it
<shido> thank you
<calc> grr libmad is broken on the archive for amd64 arch, bad package md5sum
<rainingzigzags> which one will play divx files?
<daaku> i'm new to the ppc linux combination, and i cant seem to get my powerbook to boot using either an install or a live cd.. i'm holding down the c key, burned different cd's to make sure it wasnt a bad burn..
<thechitowncubs> or you can set up ubuntu to do it
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<calc> GigaClon: to do the same under linux takes a one line script maybe about 80 chars
<shido> 10 seconds remaining
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<crimsun> calc: topic
<calc> GigaClon: so there might not be any transcode app to do it since it is so simple
<calc> crimsun: ah, hehe
<elmagozizou> who offer help here?
<calc> GigaClon: once i install the package i can tell you what that one line is
<elmagozizou> I need help..I just install ubuntu
<flodine> how do i update my kernel using synaptic
<flodine> help
<calc> oh actually lame can transcode itself
<flodine> dont sleep now guys
<FlannelKing> Is there a problem with the repository listing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories ?  Im getting errors, are they just the repo being down?
<flodine> how do i update my kernel using synaptic
<calc> just do lame --mp3input in.mp3 out.mp3 and tell it what bitrate/quality to use
<calc> if you have a lot to convert just use a for loop
<FlannelKing> elmagozizou, it's best to just ask your question
<calc> for i in (list of files); do lame --mp3input $i `basename $i .mp3`.new.mp3; done
<spermie_411> how do tell cedega to install a game from cdrom?
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, im trying to repair my sis's computer, it freezes at the gdm, the activity cursor never stops spinning
<thechitowncubs> i'm in the recovery mode root console, any advice on what to check?
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, are you using 2.6.11 ?
<tessier> spermie_411: Did you just message me?
<tessier> spermie_411: I think you are infected.
<thechitowncubs> I don't think so... but possibly
<tessier> heh...infected spermie...hehehehe
<calc> GigaClon: did you see the line above?
<GigaClon> yeah
<GigaClon> thanks
<calc> ok :)
<tessier> spermie_411: You should go down to the clinic and get checked out
<thechitowncubs> gyaresu: what would that effect?
<calc> GigaClon: lame has quality settings besides just constant bitrate settings that are better to use if you don't need exactly 128kbps
<spermie_411> wrong tessier
<spermie_411> sorry
<spermie_411> and dont get an attiude with me either
<gpled> anyone using bittorrent?
<aru> yeah!
<gyaresu> 2.6.11 hung for me while loading gdm.
<aru> attitudes are... nevermind
<gpled> aru: that yeah for me?
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, 2.6.11 hung for me.
<thechitowncubs> on the gdm load?
<jc_c> hello
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, i'd try a different kernel.
<aru> gyaresu, it wasn't but I do use bittorrent
<Marble2> Okay, I don't know what I did wrong, but I had totem playing almost all types of video files, now I changed something and it will only play .mpg/.mpeg files, every other type of file gives me a handling error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<thechitowncubs> did it freeze on the gdm load>?
<elmagozizou> ok...here is my problem...I intalls ubuntu twice because GRUB doesnt wnat to boot just after the instalation....then I decide to install it using lilo...but know lilo doesnt offer me the option yo boot my windows partition...whow do i do that?
<ticktoc> applications just drop into nowhere..  finally discovered this msg in xsession-errors -> "appliation <whatever> lost its connection to the display :0.0 most likely the x server etc.. etc.. Any Ideas?
<tessier> spermie_411: So you did message me? What do you want?
<gpled> aru: how can i tell if others are getting files from me?
<aru> it should say, let me grab something
<tessier> spermie_411 hey
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, (preface your messages with a name...)
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, froze after loging in.
<thechitowncubs> gyaresu: i don't think thats the problem then
<tessier> Running xchat and somehow infected? That doesn't make sense. But it doesn't make sense why he would randomly message me "hey" either
<aru> gpled, click the upload tab
<ticktoc> oh...  btw...  this occurs 98% of the time in gnome...  luckily i use windowmaker 98% of the time.. <g>
<gpled> aru:  k
<calc> Marble2: tried installing totem-xine?
<aru> that comma seperator is pissing me off
<elmagozizou> ok...here is my problem...I intalls ubuntu twice because GRUB doesnt wnat to boot just after the instalation....then I decide to install it using lilo...but know lilo doesnt offer me the option yo boot my windows partition...whow do i do that?
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, can you CTL+ALT+F2 while gdm is freezing?
<thechitowncubs> to get into a console?
<thechitowncubs> if thats what that does then no
<aru> gpled: apparently its supposed to say next to Status
<aru> gpled: mine says zero
<calc> elmagozizou: what error did grub give?
<gyaresu> elmagozizou, sounds like drive order and partition numbers...
<dbernar1> he is using ext3.
<calc> elmagozizou: is your boot drive on a hpt ide controller?
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, yes. to get a look at the messages...
<gpled> aru:  mine says 11.1 MB at 0.00 KB/s
<GigaClon> calc can you link me to a bash scripting tutorial?
<aru> gpled: once you click the Cap boxes and set it, then it starts sharing
<thechitowncubs> gyaresu: ya, i can't even do that
<aru> mine did anyway
<thechitowncubs> once i try to do that the cursor goes away and it does nothing
<Marble2> calc: uh, yea
<gpled> aru: lol, i thought i was being a nice guy, by not putting a cap on :)
<gyaresu> thechitowncubs, is this a new install? have you tried different kernels?
<calc> Marble2: oh :(
<elmagozizou>  WHen i boot after the installation
<elmagozizou> grub says "grub loading....please wait"
<hylix> tiglionabbit: if you're still capable of helping me, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=252550#post252550
<elmagozizou> but stays there
<elmagozizou> but
<elmagozizou> there is not the problem know
<elmagozizou> see now i cnat boot..just that only linux
<calc> GigaClon: http://steve-parker.org/sh/sh.shtml
<calc> GigaClon: that one looks decent
<elmagozizou> I dont know how to bot windows...
<calc> GigaClon: also aiui there are good bash docs as well outside of the manpage itself
<aru> gpled: is it working?
<tiglionabbit> hehe hylix, I'm sorry, I'm not much help with complicated things.  I'm just here to knock some sense into people when the problem is obvious, and try to be as helpful as possible
<hylix> tiglionabbit: roger, thanks for your help anyway. it's driving me insane
<dbernar1> elmagozizou: I cant boot windows even if I have only that on there.
<calc> GigaClon: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<calc> elmagozizou: oh ok
<gpled> aru: yes, thanks for the help!
<aru> no problem!
<Amazin9_Grace> hgghgh
<gyaresu> elmagozizou, dual boot system? you want windows back? one ide harddrive?
<shido> 2.6 crashes on my box
<shido> :(
<blmartin777> is there a gnome processor temp applet?
<dbernar1> just reinstall winblows
<aru> I helped someone today!
<dbernar1> and then grub.
<aru> I now rock
<dbernar1> wow
<dbernar1> \o/
<dbernar1> like the ubuntu logo.
<dbernar1> an ascii bootsplash
<Amazin9_Grace> rhryrty
<dbernar1> totally.
<tiglionabbit> what exactly is $CDPATH for?
<tiglionabbit> ooooh
<tiglionabbit> I see
<FlannelKing> elmagozizou, you still have windows installed? you just need to get to the grub menu to choose?
<jc_c> Bugsbang: compatriote :)
<tiglionabbit> !recover
<ubotu> from memory, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Bugsbang> yo
<da_bon_bon> hi all -- do you guys keep your pc top notch up to date ? (not sync to devel..)  or just as it was when released ?
<aru> I updated once
<da_bon_bon> aru: and then never ?
<aru> nope
<da_bon_bon> coz software isnt really updated, its just given fixes.
<Mestapheles> hi all
<aru> I just installed the system, ran the update and called it good
<da_bon_bon> oh
<da_bon_bon> didnt like it ?
<da_bon_bon> :D
<gyaresu> da_bon_bon, if it's a desktop machine and everything you use works then its irrelevant. on the otherhand, if it's a server....
<Centaur> I just installed ubuntu 2 hours ago and already love it! When did the installation set the root password though cause I don't know what it is, I only recall creating a user?
<FlannelKing> you should keep it updated, if nothing but security patches
<Tomcat_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Tomcat_> Centaur: Please read that. :)
<FlannelKing> Centaur, ubuntu doesnt use root, read that ;)
<da_bon_bon> gyaresu: no, a desktop machine.
<da_bon_bon> whats the easiest and simplest way to have mp3 support on a clean ubuntu install ?
<Centaur> FlannelKing: really, so is my user I setup root?
<firebird619> Is there anything else I have to set up anywhere after installing a modem to get it to work. I installed the modem with drivers for Linux that I downloaded from the manufacturers Web site and when I run wvdial it returns Modem Not Responding. Can anyone help me solve this problem?
<Mestapheles> I'm getting messages like Filesystem "hda4":I/O Error Detected.  Shutting down filesystems:hda4.  Please umount ...
<aru> I'm not supposed to be using root? :)
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Mestapheles> sudo reboot, and sudo shutdown -h now, don't work.  They giive an imput/output error.
<tiglionabbit> aru: does it suffice to use sudo -s ?
<FlannelKing> Centaur, no, your user is set as an administrator, not root, you enter your OWN password for things like sudo, halfway in between, really, read that page
<aru> I've been opening a root terminal when I need to do something
<tiglionabbit> aru: same thing
<Centaur> FlannelKing: Okay, I'll go read it if I can get it to load
<dbernar1> tiglionabbit: how do you turn that off completely?
<HostingGeek> http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=3766
<HostingGeek> Read that!
<tiglionabbit> dbernar1: turn what off?
<FlannelKing> turn what off?
<HostingGeek> anyone who uses GPL software
<HostingGeek> must read http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=3766
<Tomcat_> aru: It's your own decision... of course you can use the root account. :o
<Madpilot> crap... Screem just froze up hard on me. I thought only Windoze programs did that? :)
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: nope, stuff happens
<Madpilot> ... actually, a windows prog would have taken the whole computer down with it...
<aru> app
<tiglionabbit> You know, I've found that I can edit 40+ images in the gimp and run 4 different media players at the same time in linux.  On windows, that would have caused some sluggish behavior and lots of crashing
<Mestapheles> Madpilot:go to console
<dr_willis> Hmm... odd.. all my menu items in the gnome applications menu are doubled
<tiglionabbit> dr_willis: using xfce?
<tiglionabbit> oh wait, that would imply no
<spermie_411> anyone in here use cedega?
<dr_willis> tiglionabbit,  :P
<dr_willis> hmm - where does gnome get all the menu items from anyway? ive never looked into that.
<dr_willis> debian has some sort of directory stucture for the default menus dont it?
<Mestapheles> XFS has just umounted two of my partitions and I get I/O errors when passing commands.  Any thoughts?
<Madpilot> Mestapheles: nah, nothing else happened aside from Screem falling over...
<tiglionabbit> dr_willis: well, I had the same problem in xfce.  It's because xfce read both /usr/share/applications and that/kde, while gnome or kde only read their own
<tiglionabbit> dr_willis: I don't know how gnome could have started doing that, unless it got the kde directory included somehow
<Madpilot> Mestapheles: unless there's a way of checking logs somewhere to see why Screem froze?
<dr_willis> tiglionabbit,  ah.. testing out matchbox window manager also.. Hmm running vnc also. lets see
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: did it screem as it died?
<dr_willis> ah - si thats what /usr/share is for.. I saw that dir earlier...
<Mestapheles> yes there should be a xorg_error log or something like that in /var
<Nameeater> I've mounted my NTFS partition, but I can't access it, what should I do to get access?
<tiglionabbit> dr_willis: /usr/share is for any settings that apply to all user accounts, like themes, applications lists, and a crapload of other stuff
<dr_willis> tiglionabbit,  yea - looking at it now.
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: :) nope - but that might have been an esd-related error, like every other sound bug I've heard about...
<Mestapheles> anyone ever get a cannot execute "sbin/getty" ?
<tiglionabbit> Mestapheles: that's bad, does that mean you can't login?
<tiglionabbit> Mestapheles: you might want to check that it exists, and is r-x
<Mestapheles> can't do anything.  XFS went rannk on me.  I guess sshing in from another computer wouldn't work either.
<Mestapheles> well, I'm sure it exists.  I thinnk it is because XFS umounted two partitions for me for some problem it had.
<Mestapheles> tiglionabbit:  am I correct to assume I can only hard reboot?
<tiglionabbit> Mestapheles: uh, what, why?  oh, is it because reboot can't login or something?
<Mestapheles> yeah, sudo reboot, sudo shutdown -h now all give me a "I/O error"
<HrdwrBoB> sounds like something is very. very. broken
<Mestapheles> all consoles give me the "unable to execute '/sbin/getty'"
<tiglionabbit> Mestapheles: you should be able to tap the power button gently to get a safe shutdown
<Mestapheles> yeah reiser gave me simmilar errors after the first reboot
<tiglionabbit> but I wouldn't shut down in that situation, unless planning to put in a boot cd
<Mestapheles> will do.  Well back to ext2 and ext3
<Mestapheles> well here comes a reintall.  XFS and reiser suck on ppc.
<Madpilot> damn, Screem just fell over again... it's too bad, I like it better that Bluefish... but Bluefish doesn't crash...
<dijungal> hi folks
<dijungal> have any of u use Mepis... how does it compare to Ubuntu...?
<Codestorm> ubuntu is better
<dijungal> in what way..?
<tiglionabbit> lol, what sort of answer do you expect from us?
<dijungal> i know.. hehehe
<Codestorm> well, i've tried almost every distro i could find at some stage
<dijungal> but i was looking for something mroe objective... like tell me why it is beter yuh know
<Codestorm> and ubuntu is best
<Codestorm> because it works
<Madpilot> dijungal: you're on #ubuntu, of course Ubuntu is better... :)
<dijungal> lol
<dijungal> ayte folks.. i get the point
<dijungal> i'll have to try it myself.. :)
<Codestorm> hehe
<dijungal> n-e-ways.. i been up like 48hrs here... i need to sleep... i'll try Ubuntu later today
<Madpilot> dijungal: the LiveCDs make trying it fairly painless, anyway
<gyaresu> dijungal, cause ubuntu fixes most of the annoying things about debian.
<dijungal> i tried Mepis and it works out great for me... but i'm open minded
<Mestapheles> mepis is only pc
<gyaresu> dijungal, the 'just works' factor.
<Mestapheles> ubuntu supports ppc
<WildBill> any mplayer gurus here?  I am having trouble playing an AVI... encoded with xvid for video, and a52 for audio
<dijungal> what is ppc..?
<WildBill> every other video works great...
<Mestapheles> yes, ubuntu is really good at auto-configuring
<Mestapheles> powerpc
<dijungal> ok
<dijungal> mac
<Mestapheles> an IBM chip.
<dijungal> well folks it's been great... but i gots to run... :)
<dijungal> thanx
<Mestapheles> their top end servers are ppc,  infact many are
<dijungal> k
<Mestapheles> your game consoles are ppc too.  I think all of them are now.  xbox360, Cell, etc
<gyaresu> WildBill, do you have the package w32codec installed?
<WildBill> gyaresu, yep.  Like I said, I can play other vids just fine.
<WildBill> This one blows up with a signal 11 in decode_audio when I go to play it
<WildBill> but VLC and Totem-Xine play it fine
<Centaur5> My wireless connection keeps timing out so I have to reboot to get it to work again, is there another way to do it?
<Mestapheles> I'm still waiting for linux on the xbox360 with that G3.2 Ghz processor
<c0_15_ri_cool_ab> hi
<gyaresu> WildBill, ah. a little specific for a quck help :)
<WildBill> heh
<WildBill> yeha
<gyaresu> WildBill, *quick
<WildBill> just didn't know if anyone here knows much about it
<Mestapheles> sorry I meant G5 #5 3.2Ghz xbox360
<Mestapheles> G5 3.2Ghz xbox360
<firebird619> Could anyone please help me with my modem problem. I have the drivers installed which I got from the manufacturer and wvdial keeps saying Modem Not Responding. Can anyone help me?
<daybreaker> hey everyone. I just installed Ubuntu, and as my first trip into Linux Land, I think I'm doing ok.  One final problem:  I cant access shared folders on my Linux machine from a windows machine.  I can see it on the windows machine on the network explorer, but it asks for a login to get in to the linux box.  Any ideas? Thanks
<gyaresu> WildBill, On the up side, at least something plays it.
<jasmuz> firebird619: what modem is that?
<firebird619> Intel 537EP
<gyaresu> firebird619, love to help but gotta go soon. sorry.
<WildBill> yeah, but I need all the speed I can get - I'm on an 867Mhz Crusoe
<jasmuz> firebird619: what com port is it at?
<WildBill> totem and vlc are just a touch choppy, while mplayer usually hums right along
<firebird619> jasmuz: how do I tell?
<jasmuz> daybreaker: did you try your login & pass?
<tiglionabbit> I don't find totem to be choppy, but I do find gmplayer to crash
<gyaresu> daybreaker, you are supposed to go to wiki.ubuntu.com but you can also try ubuntuguide.org
<jasmuz> firebird619: did you use to have that modem under Win?...if so, do you remember where it was Com1, 2 or 3?
<firebird619> gyaresu: thanks, you were helping me last night but I couldn't do what you suggested because I have no Internet access on Ubuntu.  I put in a different modem today hoping to solve the problem.
<tiglionabbit> vlc is indeed a little bit choppy, but it doesn't use many system resources...
<gyaresu> firebird619, externals are the troublefree way... if you have one.
<firebird619> jasmuz: Yes, had it in windows but I have Ubuntu on a different PC.
<gyaresu> firebird619, they are 'real' modems.
<firebird619> gyaresu: yes, I know, I will have to eventually invest in one.
<xkuseme> does anybody know what the package ubuntu-calendar does?
<daybreaker> yeah, I tried all sorts of login/pass combos but none worked. Oh well. I'll check out the wiki
<jasmuz> firebird619: did you try setting the device port ttyS0 to test firs?
<jasmuz> xkuseme: its a calendar Ubuntu used to roll out with diferent images for your screen
<gyaresu> daybreaker, preface your message with the name you are talking to. it help pop-up the window for that person.
<xkuseme> jasmuz: used to? so i just got it. how do i start it?
<gyaresu> daybreaker, (you can TAB complete the name also)
<daybreaker> gyaresu: yeah, I just noticed that. Too used to MIRC, I guess. Thanks
<jasmuz> xkuseme: just do a left click, and you should have some other wallpapers
<abhayks> need some help on gdesklests
<firebird619> jasmuz: you mean before I installed the drivers or after?  I left it at /dev/modem before driver install. After I installed the drivers, it said it would either be /dev/modem or /dev/537 and I tried both and it didn't work
<jasmuz> abarbaccia: what is your issue?
<trinidad> how do i find out the (hdX,Y) number for my partitions
<abhayks> the frame along the launch icons is too big -- I have tried to configure it and make it small. No go
<jasmuz> firebird619:  try wit /dev/ttyS0 up to ttyS2(wicha are the diferent comm ports)
<gyaresu> daybreaker, past your smb.conf if you feel safe doing so... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<abhayks> is there some specific way to do it
<frank> I'm trying to shrink a ntfs partition using gparted. It is not doing it yet I don't get an error message either. any ideas?
<gyaresu> trinidad, fdisk -l /dev/hda (or /dev/sda for serial drive)
<trinidad> HELP ! How do i find out the (hdX,Y) number for my partitions
<gyaresu> trinidad, fdisk -l /dev/hda (or /dev/sda for serial drive)
<firebird619> jasmuz: Do I try that with wvdial or what, When I tried with /dev/modem and /dev/537 I was using Networking under System ==> Administration. If I use wvdial, how do I specify the different ports?
<tiglionabbit> trinidad: X is the number of the hard disk, and Y is the number of the partition, both 0 based and starting from the first in their order
<tiglionabbit> trinidad: hda1 is hd0,0 for example
<jasmuz> firebird619: you can configure the wvdial , with the wvdial.conf
<abhayks> was my question regarding gdesklets tooo noob. If yes then please tell me where to get more info
<trinidad> tiglionabbit, THANX MUCH!!
<firebird619> jasmuz: Yes, I remember seeing that now. I will try those different ports and get back to you
<trinidad> gyaresu, THANX MUCH!
<gyaresu> trinidad, s'aight.
<trinidad> ;)
<jasmuz> abhayks: gdesklets has a page. ...i recomend you go read it
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to get an Antheros card working in a thinkpad ?
<abhayks> thanks jasmuz
<CaptainMorgan> I recall a known issue with Atheros.. I forget where to look tho
<XRayNuke> IIRC there was something about WPA not working in madwifi
<xkuseme> hi does anybody know what the values of x and y in this comman do?
<xkuseme> [#ubuntu]  hi does anybody know what the values of x and y in this comman do?
<xkuseme> 
<xkuseme> [#ubuntu]  hi does anybody know what the values of x and y in this comman do?
<CaptainMorgan> stop that
<xkuseme> splashimage (hdx,y)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu_foo.xpm.gz
<xkuseme> sorry
<gyaresu> xkuseme, (hd0,1) would be the first partition on the primary hdd
<firebird619> jasmuz: I tried that, ttyS0 returned Device or resource busy, ttyS1 & ttyS2 returned Input/Output error
<xkuseme> gyaresu: hmm ok where do you think should i place this as the splash image for grub
<gyaresu> xkuseme, then presuming the /boot/ is on that partition it will find the file ubuntu_foo.xpm.gz
<jasmuz> firebird619: then i have no clue as where your modem is allocated...
<jasmuz> firebird619: run HAL device manager and see where its at
<SDFH_Linux> does ubuntu pick up winmodems automatically?
<SDFH_Linux> on laptops?
<gyaresu> xkuseme, i don't think you should unless you are having grub wait for your decision.
<gyaresu> xkuseme, cause if you set grub to auto boot then it's only on the screen for a second.
<CaptainMorgan> SDFH>> Intel's worked right out of the box for me
<jasmuz> SDFH_Linux: winmodems....NO
<tiglionabbit> xkuseme: you put splash images in /boot/grub/images
<xkuseme> gyaresu: oh ok, so only good for dual boot or different kernels
<SDFH_Linux> arent most laptop 56k modems winmodems
<jasmuz> CaptainMorgan: it all depends on the modem
<jasmuz> SDFH_Linux: no
<firebird619> jasmuz: I do not see it in the Device Manager
<CaptainMorgan> what are you referring to jas?
<gyaresu> xkuseme,  you can get grub to wait and not auto boot and then it would be worth it.
<CaptainMorgan> you lost me.
<jasmuz> firebird619: you have serious issues with that modem
<xkuseme> gyaresu: how do you do that?
<firebird619> jasmuz: The other modem I had installed before this one I could see in the Device Manager but that returned errors which I pasted last night in the Pastebin
<gyaresu> xkuseme, what? stop the auto boot? 'man grub'
<jasmuz> CaptainMorgan: not all modems for laptops are recognized
<CaptainMorgan> obviously
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> i don't think I said that..
<gyaresu> xkuseme, you'll see a default boot option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jasmuz> firebird619: :(
<firebird619> jasmuz: Would I have had more luck with the other modem if HAL was seeing it
<cafuego> or try the 'Boot' applet in Breezy ;-)
<jasmuz> firebird619: what was the previous modem?
<xkuseme> gyaresu: oh can i just set the wait time there?
<gyaresu> xkuseme, aye. i'm just looking up to see if you set 0 that it waits... can't remember off the top of my head.
<xkuseme> gyaresu: right now it's set to timeout 3
<firebird619> jasmuz: I would have to put it in the PC to get the exact name but it was something to the effect of Conexant HSF 56k
<dougmc> hello all... anyone know how to turn on gnome icon themes in firefox with ubuntu, they are on in fc4, but not ubuntu hoary or breezy afaik (i'm not talking about the gnomefx themes, but real icon theme support)
<cafuego> dougmc: Do you have firefox-gnome installed?
<co_ren_16> i can't speak english
<firebird619> jasmuz: It was Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem. I found it written down on a piece of paper
<hondje> co_ren_16: what do you speak?
<dougmc> cafuego: yes, i'm on hoary running breezy backports version of fireforx
<jasmuz> Conexant! :P
<cafuego> dougmc: Hmm. Breezy might be broken, as well.
<cafuego> (IS even)
<jasmuz> firebird619: dude get yourself a decent modem
<kafeine> firebird619, conexants are shitty little things
<nalioth> howdy
<dougmc> cafuego: the icon theme support was in prereleases of hoary, but then disappeared, haven't seen it come back in breezy just curious if theres a build option or something
<firebird619> jasmuz: I just found the Intel Modem in HAL, it says Unknown but I know it is the modem
<daybreaker> gyaresu: I just checked the wiki, and it told me to go into the general tab of my network settings, except half of the things they tell me to do arent there.  ie: They say to check the box that says "Enable windows sharing" but that box does not exist.
<cafuego> dougmc: possible, does the changelog in /usr/share/doc/firefox(-gnome) mention it?
<jasmuz> firebird619: did you check out the forums to see if anybody has made that one work
<gyaresu> does anyone have a copy of sharethenet
<hondje> firebird619: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<firebird619> hondje: I tried that link already, this drivers didn't work either
<gyaresu> does anyone remember sharethenet? the website is down and firebird619 needs a copy.
<hondje> is it a HCF modem?
<firebird619> jasmuz: No I hadn't yet.
<firebird619> hondje: HSF
<hondje> hrm, 'should' work, but if their free drivers dont, then their pay ones wont either
<adonim> new to it all... am I right here for a question about firefox flash plugin...?
<jasmuz> adonim: what is the question at hand?
<firebird619> jasmuz: Does this mean anything. In Networking under System ==> Administration. When it is set to /dev/modem and I click Modem Connection and then Activate, it does activate.
<dougmc> cafuego: nothing specific, just new upstream release around the time it broke
<adonim> can't make it run.... tried everything from the ubuntu help and forum
<xkuseme> gyaresu: what is your timeout set to?
<jasmuz> firebird619: nah, dosent mean much
<adonim> uhm
<firebird619> jasmuz: :(
<nalioth> hondje: are you still here?
<jasmuz> firebird619: ;(
<hondje> adonim: if you have multiverse repositories set up, just open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<hondje> nalioth: Naturally :)
<adonim> have installed both files in pluin folder but still it doesn't recognize the flash plugin
<adonim> uhm... new what is respri....?
<nalioth> hondje: am in training for my new(est) job
<hondje> adonim: okay, I jumped too far ahead :)
<FlannelKing> firebird619, suggest googling for a copy of ShareTheNet
<hondje> nalioth: oh yeah? Good one?
<adonim> I open a terminal
<nalioth> hondje: yes and no. taxi dispatcher
<hondje> nalioth: hope that works out :) I haven't heard back on my supposed-to-happen next job
<hondje> adonim: type 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'  If it gives you an error, no problem
<CaptainMorgan> Atheros & Ubuntu - Where do you suggest I look?
<nalioth> taxi dispatching and s&m clubs are synonymous
<hondje> hehehe
<adonim> ok did the command line error back : cant find package...
<jasmuz> CaptainMorgan: in the forums
<artic_fox> I need to set an environmental variable
<artic_fox> for everybody
<hondje> adonim: Easy to fix. Type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<CaptainMorgan> Ubuntu forums?
<artic_fox> RUBYOPT=-rubyopts
<hondje> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jasmuz> CaptainMorgan: yes
<firebird619> Is one 56k external modem better than the other?
<hondje> hey, everything is there :)
<adonim> error None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<CaptainMorgan> thank's jaz
<hondje> hrm, that's not normal
<adonim> but a window opened
<hondje> does it have text in it?
<nalioth> hondje: dont forget the answere to the md5 question !usrepos
<jasmuz> firebird619: i recommend you get a US Robotics 56k
<gyaresu> firebird619, any external modem will do fine (usually). because they do the DAC digital to analogue conversion in hardware not software.
<hondje> nalioth: nice :)
<artic_fox> do I put it in environment?
<artic_fox> /etc/environment
<artic_fox> anyone know?
<nalioth> ok now, where are the @ops?
<crimsun> hmm?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Jesse1> any1 know where i can get wm 10 codecs w32codecs doesnt have them
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ARennes-251-1-24-169.w81-250.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by crimsun
<IceDC571> i dont think you can.. unless you use wine
<nalioth> Jesse1: you can get them from the source www.mplayerhq.hu
<nalioth> crimsun: is this just bad client settings?
<cafuego> Gee, no wonde rit's slow, this box is using 1.5GB swap
* cafuego LARTs beagle
<aedwards__> i just installed ubuntu and my sound isnt working what can i do to correct this?,
<hondje> adonim: still there?
<crimsun> nalioth: no, looks like a deliberate attempt from the varied idents
<aedwards__> i have a cmedia sound card....with 5.1 surround on it
<adonim> oops was waiting ... guess I figured irc out now - the window openene was sources.list
<hondje> adonim: No problem.  Do you see a line like    #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe ?
<nalioth> crimsun: (un)fortunately, i'm not savvy on this subject, but i do see something is wrong
<adonim> yes
<crimsun> aedwards__: paste the output of amixer onto the pastebin in the topic
<adonim> this one? deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<aedwards__> well my kaffeine player wont use sound but my system sound works fine
<hondje> adonim: No, but I thought of an easier way to get you going :)
<adonim> oh this one, huh  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<aedwards__> my audio on kaff is set to auto
<hondje> yep, that one :)
<karsten> Is Ubuntu supported on a PM7200/120 (Mac)?
<jasmuz> take care yall
<crimsun> aedwards__: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<hondje> adonim: just add multiverse after universe, and then save the file
<adonim> do I go there and say good bye and thnak your??
<aedwards__> Ubuntu...5.04
<adonim> oh
* karsten waits for cafuego to look at him cross-eyed.
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: I'm using both.  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<cafuego> karsten: if you can get BootX to work, it should work OK.
<crimsun> aedwards__: ok, then you need to configure Kaffeine to use esound (if you can)
<karsten> cafuego: Danke.
<hondje> adonim: then all you have to do is run in a terminal 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<cafuego> karsten: I can't be arsed to boot up one of mine to check, though.
<adonim> ok added and saved
* tiglionabbit keeps misreading things and needs more sleep, or to look at one channel at a time
<benkong2> hey anybody got a good set of repos? getthis error:W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cyrus21-imapd/cyrus21-pop3d_2.1.17-3ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<cafuego> 7200s were LEMONS
<ubotu> I guess sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<XRayNuke> karsten: if it is, it's gonna be SLOW. I've run various versions of Linux on a Power Mac 6500, which is twice as fast and uses a more recent processor, and it was only semi-usable.
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> usrepos is, like, if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> benkong2: see the topic
<aedwards__> how do i do that crim?
<firebird619> gyaresu: Do you have cable Internet or dial-up. If dial-up, what modem do you have that works with Ubuntu
<nalioth> benkong2: read what ubotu said about usrepos
<karsten> cafuego: Got a reference on that?
<benkong2> crimsun, sorry for the paste
<XRayNuke> cafuego: they were the first PCI Power Macs, first rev of anything is gonna be flakier than a good baklava
<crimsun> aedwards__: it may be in Kaffeine's preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<karsten> XRayNuke: Thanks, that was my next question.  What're specs on that box?
<karsten> XRayNuke: ...and what desktop(s) did you try?  I've found XFCE4 is a *lot* faster than GNOME>
<cafuego> karsten: the bootx thing? /msg me your email address
<XRayNuke> karsten: uh, PowerPC 601, 120 MHz, 3 PCI slots, ADB, SCSI, forget what else.
<cafuego> karsten: just posted to ubuntu-users on monday
<XRayNuke> I was using GNOME, so your mileage may vary.
<adonim> wow... something was downloading...
<benkong2> crimsun, nalioth thanks
<XRayNuke> lemme get you some stats.
<cafuego> karsten: How much ram does it have anbd do you have an OS7.x CD?
<aedwards__> ive looked and i cant see them
<hondje> adonim: that'll update the list of available software, then install flash and configure it
<XRayNuke> fun 7200 fact: if you flip the board over, there's a face on the underside.
<hondje> adonim: it's all quite magical :)
<adonim> theres one error: Reading package lists... Done
<adonim> bash: sude: command not found
<karsten> cafuego: NFC.  This is an Earthlink luser running NS 4.8 / IE 3.5 on a Mac OS 8.6.
<cafuego> karsten: Ok,
<cafuego> karsten: Ok, prolly at least 64mb then
<karsten> XRayNuke: How much memory standard / max.
<hondje> adonim: oh, sude should be sudo :)
<crimsun> !tell AlbanianLord about alsa-source
<gyaresu> firebird619, i have had every external modem work with linux.
<aedwards__> its okay ill mess with it tomorrow...thanks for you help
<aedwards__> night all
<XRayNuke> karsten: it is to your direct benefit to cram that thing with as much RAM as you can get. They shipped with like 8 MB.
<karsten> hondje: No, no, no, I want my blue sude shoes....
<cafuego> karsten: google 'GURU ram'
<hondje> [ba-dum] 
<XRayNuke> karsten: http://lowendmac.com/ppc/7200.shtml
<karsten> XRayNuke: Heh.
<adonim> so I scroll back and do again without typo..?
<hondje> adonim: yep :)
<gyaresu> firebird619, it just gets recognised.
<firebird619> gyaresu: Yes, I am sure all externals work, I was just wondering if you or anyone has an internal modem that they've got to work with Ubuntu
<karsten> XRayNuke: When did that unit ship?  I'm thinking mid-1990s.
<adonim> ok... this will take I am slow because tired ... 1st day with ubuntu my poor head... THANK YOU !!!!
<hondje> adonim: no problem
<gyaresu> firebird619, sorry. been some years since i've needed too.
<XRayNuke> karsten: you're thinking right. 1995
<hondje> firebird619: I have, but it's a PITA
<hondje> I have an external modem, I use that when I need it
<adonim> now i typed: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<adonim> and got this:
<karsten> XRayNuke: Danke.
<adonim> Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<XRayNuke> you can get old apple specs here. http://www.info.apple.com/support/applespec.legacy/index.html
<gyaresu> adonim, 'apt-cache search flashpluging'
<XRayNuke> It's not a bad machine but honestly you probably should be running System 7 on it.
<FlannelKing> adonim, minus the last g
<nalioth> adonim: just search for the word "flash"
<XRayNuke> unless you're using it as a router or something.
<gyaresu> adonim, you need to add the backports entry into your /etc/apt/sources.list file i would guess.
<adonim> did the first line... is searching something
<adonim> did search on flash
<hondje> adonim: open a terminal and cut and paste this in: wget http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/sources.list ; sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup ; sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hondje> gyaresu: it's in multiverse :)
<adonim> wow its moving...
<firebird619> gyaresu: What external modem is best to get: serial or USB
<adonim> arg...: Reading package lists... Done
<adonim> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-powerpc_Packages)
<adonim> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<adonim> Reading package lists... Done
<adonim> Building dependency tree... Done
<adonim> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<firebird619> gyaresu: I would guess USB but thought I would ask.
<gyaresu> hondje, thanks. sorry adonim.
<gyaresu> firebird619, SERIAL!!!!!!!
<hondje> adonim: okay, sudo apt-get update ; apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gyaresu> firebird619, :)
<firebird619> gyaresu: OK, Thanks :)
<gyaresu> firebird619, serial's been working A1 for a million years and you arn't worried about bandwidth.
<adonim> thank you! done, but: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<hondje> that's odd
<gyaresu> adonim, where are you in the world?
<adonim> yap... since 6 hours for me...  THANKs
<adonim> Im in Denver
<gyaresu> adonim, someone might share their sources.list file.
<crimsun> adonim: it's in multiverse.
<hondje> adonim: hehe, I'm in Pueblo
<crimsun> adonim: and see the topic to fix your md5sum errors.
<hondje> gyaresu: I just gave him one in that little cut 'n paste
<adonim> ok... not sure waht i should do....!?
<gyaresu> hondje, too damn helpfull arn't you ;)
<hondje> Ubuntu spirit, baby ;-)
<crimsun> adonim: System> Preferences> Synaptic> Settings> Repositories> Add> check both that are unchecked
<adonim> I feel rather helpless..:-)
<hondje> I just removed and reinstalled it
<hondje> so this is strange, maybe I borked the sources.list
<Bloodmyst> Hmm.. does anyone have any patience to help someone with a dri kernel modification?
<hondje> nope, they have multiverse
<gyaresu> crimsun, I'm glad someone here knows how to drive a GUI (cause i don't)    :)
<crimsun> !tell AlbanianLord about alsa-source
<adonim> check marked the respiratiries...
<adonim> it updated something
<gyaresu> Bloodmyst, sorry, no.
<crimsun> adonim: now search for and install flashplugin-nonfree
<Bloodmyst> Heh
<adonim> ok...!?
<nalioth> gyaresu: guis are overrated
<Burgundavia> nalioth, no they are not
<Bloodmyst> Okay then, next question.  Anyone know anything about savage driver support in Hoary?
<adonim> like this line?... apt-cache search flashplugin
<firebird619> gyaresu: Just to let you know, in the Ubuntu Forums I found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36762&highlight=Modems which is a person with the same Intel 537EP modem as me and he has downloads and steps to install.
<gyaresu> nalioth, especially when they tell you stuff-all "no modem detected" etc.
<nalioth> Burgundavia: to each their own, i guess i can rest comfortably knowing how to navigate using both interfaces
<hondje> adonim: yep :)
<crimsun> adonim: no, after you enable those two unchecked repositories, you can just sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<gyaresu> firebird619, nice one man. now you are the internal modem guru :0
<Burgundavia> nalioth, my step-mother likes guis
<adonim> it's unpacking...
<adonim> arrrrg:  Initializing package states... Done
<adonim> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<adonim> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<firebird619> I will let you know if it works.
<firebird619> gyaresu: I will let you know if it works
<gyaresu> firebird619, do. that's interesting.
<nalioth> Burgundavia: my mother was a hardcore terminal user until i showed her a gui (an ancient KDE)
<gyaresu> adonim, you are apt-get'ing in another terminal?
<hondje> adonim: is synaptic still open?
<adonim> i close them all open new terminal
<hondje> ok, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<gyaresu> hondje, adonim see, there's that darn GUI getting in the way again.
<crimsun> he can search for and install flashplugin-nonfree from within Synaptic
<hondje> I think synaptic is a good idea for newbies...the whole concept of package management is really hard to grok for someone coming from windows
<adonim> so sorry... what' GUI...?
<gyaresu> adonim, ignore me.
<hondje> he means synaptic :)
<adonim> ok run the line again and got:  Initializing package states... Done
<adonim> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplugin-nonfree"
<adonim> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<adonim> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<adonim> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<adonim> Writing extended state information... Done
<adonim> Reading package lists... Done
<adonim> Building dependency tree
<adonim> Reading extended state information
<adonim> Initializing package states... Done
<gyaresu> adonim, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<hondje> whoops, don't cut and paste in this channel :) ~400 people and it gets to be too much :)
<adonim> in the tbrowser now?
<adonim> oops browser...?
<hondje> adonim: for long error messages, use that link or use #flood
<hondje> I just don't get it, though...you ran my little thing, which gave you multiverse, you ran apt-get update twice, it SHOULD be installing fine
<thomas> !repositori
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thomas
<thomas> !repositoris
<ubotu> thomas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<adonim> I thank you all sooo much... i give up for today... I am dead as dead can be...again, thank you!
<thomas> !reposito*
<ubotu> thomas: Are you smoking crack?
<hondje> no problem. If you get bored, drive down here and bring me a beer ;-)
<thomas> ??
<thomas> am i right ?
<thomas> where to get rpositori list ?
<hondje> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> methinks sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<thomas> ohh
<thomas> :)
<AlbanianLord> PROBLEM SOLVED YES!!!!!
<darmou> Does anyone know if there is a zope2.8 pakage for ubuntu?
<hondje> !show zope
<ubotu> hondje: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: don't you ever sleep?
<hondje> hrm
<hondje> !info zope
<ubotu> zope: (Open Source Web Application Server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2.6.4-1.6ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2554 kB, Installed size: 13848 kB
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: sometimes
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i wonder sometimes
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: I spend way too much time in here though
<darmou> ok just had a look the breezy list 2.7 is the lastest ver sigh
<hondje> ubuntu tweekin
<gyaresu> !alsa
<ubotu> gyaresu: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i doubt that
<gyaresu> just checking
<nalioth> gyaresu: try !info alsa
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: why?
<gyaresu> !info alsa
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: just wondering
<nalioth> did we kill the bot?
<crimsun> gyaresu: what do you need w/ alsa?
<crimsun> (there's no 'alsa' package)
<tiglionabbit> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: (Image and movie viewer/manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.2pre1-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 224 kB, Installed size: 676 kB
<tiglionabbit> no, ubotu's still there
<nalioth> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<tiglionabbit> !bad bot
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tiglionabbit> aw
<gyaresu> crimsun, multiple threads ( i can't get xmms and xine/mplayer etc. to play together)
<crimsun> gyaresu: are you using esound?
<tiglionabbit> say, how come it says your name when you say that?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget good bot
<ubotu> thanks tiglionabbit :)
<tiglionabbit> ??
<gyaresu> crimsun, plus i'm interested in what 'bang'things there are.
<tiglionabbit> preprogrammed command i guess
<tiglionabbit> ubotu good bot is something nalioth just said.
<ubotu> thanks tiglionabbit :)
<tiglionabbit> darn
<tiglionabbit> can't write over it
<gyaresu> crimsun, yes (don't worry i havn't looked into it yet)
<gyaresu> crimsun, is there a gumby help page for sound?
<crimsun> gyaresu: then just configure xmms to use the esound output plugin in its preferences
<crimsun> gyaresu: do the same for mplayer and xine
<gyaresu> crimsun, ooh. right. fun stuff.
<tiglionabbit> say guys, wanna see an interesting windows dialog I encountered recently?  http://pridelands.org/~spinifex/zomgprotected.jpg
<scanwinder> does anyone know what the default port for Ares is?
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: thanks for reminding us what we're (not) missing!
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<hondje> ewww
<hondje> I forgot how ugly windows is :)
<tiglionabbit> the best part is that the folder I was moving was actually called "shared music"
<Bloodmyst> Any Savage video card users enter while I was gone?
<cafuego> ubotu: forget good bot
<ubotu> thanks cafuego :)
<cafuego> ubotu: stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid cafuego
<tiglionabbit> ya can't do it
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: yes I can, I can perform an 'rm -rf' lobotomy ;-)
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: always disliked all that "My Documents" default junk. it just got worse in XP...
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: that's not very nice..
<Burgundavia> My prefix is being dropped for Longhorn
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Nevertheless
<cafuego> Burgundavia: Yes, now it will be "Microsoft's Documents"
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: I heard M$ has announced in their next windows version they're going to stop saying "my" in front of everything
<cafuego> Burgundavia: And "MPAA's Movies"
<tiglionabbit> rofl
<gyaresu> crimsun, just change to esd under sys >> pref >> multi and within xmms xine etc? and that should work? (not getting any sound, maybe a reboot)
<cafuego> Burgundavia: There might be a "My Licenses"
<Burgundavia> cafuego, and Our Programs
<crimsun> gyaresu: pretty much
<Madpilot> ... but you'll find yourself short of Your Money when buying Longhonk...
<tiglionabbit> and of course hacked versions of windows would include "Bob Dole's Warez"
<gyaresu> crimsun, thanks.
<crimsun> gyaresu: can you hear anything at all? System sounds?
<gyaresu> crimsun, nope.
<cafuego> Burgundavia: And handwriting support, so you can SIGN agreements before using stuff.
<crimsun> gyaresu: cat /proc/asound/cards
<gyaresu> crimsun, they were working under alsa as default source.
<gyaresu> crimsun, i gotta go out for an hour so i'll drop back in here later.
<gyaresu> crimsun, cheers.
<poningru> um I had a question
<poningru> http://www.openclipart.org/cgi-bin/navigate/logos?page=2
<poningru> are those ubuntu logos public domain?
<crimsun> gyaresu: you'll have to catch me later.
<poningru> I thought those were owned by the foundation?
<salapoliisi> hi, last night i installed ubuntu on my mini-itx pc, it seemed to work fine, then i shut it down, today i took it with me in the work and now when i try to boot it stops loading and says something like kernel panic, is there anything to do, or do i have to reinstall it?
<gyaresu> crimsun, just letting you know i appreciate the help :)
<poningru> salapoliisi: any new hardware?
<poningru> anything new you did?
<poningru> any wierd hardware? like a sata drive or something?
<salapoliisi> poningru: i did take ide cd-drive off
<poningru> ooh
<poningru> dont know why that would cause a prob
<poningru> that shouldnt in a normal setting
<poningru> I am not familiar with mini itx or its effects on ubuntu
<salapoliisi> neither am i :D
<salapoliisi> so changin' stuff will cause kernel panic?
<salapoliisi> is there some way to reconfigure that
<vinux> salapoliisi, if you eat cookies infront of ubuntu without sharing often it will shutdown and sometimes not come up for like 10min. Now I have to eat my cookies in the other room
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> salapoliisi: it shouldnt cause problem
<salapoliisi> well i don't eat cookies, so there shouldn't be problem
<poningru> haha I hope you know he was kidding
<SDFH_Linux> i want cookie
<vinux> :) yes yes that was a joke
<salapoliisi> oh i really did think that computers can eat cookies!
<xkuseme> hi one maybe stupid question, to install screensavers in gnome is there a way in the menu or do i need t compile them
<Madpilot> put the cookies in the CDROM tray. close it. those grinding sounds are the computer chewing...
<poningru> hahaha
<poningru> if only I could tell that to people
<Madpilot> that's why salapoliisi's computer isn't working. it can't eat cookies w/o a CDROM drive
<Madpilot> so it's sulking...
<salapoliisi> if i add usb-cdrom and give him some cookies will he work again?
<SDFH_Linux> lol
* poningru feeds salapoliisi's computer a cookie
<salapoliisi> oh my god, how did you do that? it said *GRMMMRR* for a sec
<Madpilot> ... chewing ...
<salapoliisi> so you can feed cookies trough internet huh? thats cool
<salapoliisi> but hey really, is there anything to do, or do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Madpilot> xkuseme: there are dozens of screensavers included in Ubuntu. System --> Pref --> Screensaver
<vinux> Hey guys I got a real problem I just install ubuntu on my computer and well Now I can't find my windows media player and I can't find my Internet explorer eaither! And I think i really messed up as in I think I mistakenly hacked into some guys computer. I keep seeing his name "Gnome" everywhere
<Madpilot> salapoliisi: sorry, dumb jokes is about my technical limit...
<xkuseme> Madpilot: yeah but i found a cool one online, so wonder how i install it
<acid2> How do I log in to a svn server?
<acid2> like doing "cvs ... login"
<Madpilot> xkuseme: sorry, no idea...
<FlannelKing> acid2, you need a svn client
<acid2> Cant I use svn from the command prompt?
<firebird619> Can someone help me? I am trying to install my modem but first I must apply a patch to the modem driver. I enter the directory the patch is in by it keeps telling me No Such File Or Directory. I know the directory exists, why does it keep telling me this
<FlannelKing> that would count as a client, yes
<acid2> thats what I mean
<acid2> but there doesnt seem to be a login command
<firebird619> I am doing this through the root terminal because I cannot login as root. It says Invalid Password.
<HrdwrBoB> that's right
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<FlannelKing> acid2, you specify name/pass with the commands (type svn checkout help, for instance)
<acid2> ah, ok
<FlannelKing> acid2, actually, I think if you just try to checkout, it will prompt you (and then after that, your login will be cached for a bit), try reading the redbean book
<FlannelKing> acid2, yeah, acutally, it will prompt you if you dont include one, and then cache it for [who knows how long] 
<acid2> FlannelKing, ah, well - I got it now :)
<acid2> thanks!
* The_Vox sighs...xcompmgr doesn't like me
<alex__> how can i find my root password?
<FlannelKing> alex__, have you set it yet?
<alex__> im pretty sure i didn't
<alex__> how can i?
<The_Vox> alex__: there's no such thing by default
<FlannelKing> Then you dont have one yet
<FlannelKing> !root
<alex__> oh
<ubotu> [root]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<alex__> no wonder
<The_Vox> alex__: you use sudo
<FlannelKing> alex__, read that
<alex__> to install vsftpd it wont let me
<str> Hi all...
<str> I have a quiestion about the repositories...
<Computer__Guru> You're gonna get coal in your stocking cause you're yuppie scum
<Computer__Guru> just means more gifts for me
<Computer__Guru> keep pissin santa off :)
<str> is the same to have one line with:
<str> deb http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<karsten> str: They're different from suppositories...
<salapoliisi> hey, any idea what the error means? "sbin/init: 428 cannot open dev/console: no such file - kernel panic blaa blaa"
<riesco> algum brasileiro ?
<str> than 2 lines  one with hoary, and one with univers?
<karsten> salapoliisi: When did that happen?  On boot?
<Computer__Guru> there are 4 universe sources in total
<salapoliisi> karsten: yeah, it stops there and won't start
<karsten> str: hoary and universe are  *different8 reepositories.
<Computer__Guru> msg me and illc at you a good list
<karsten> salapoliisi: What comes before that?
<str> karsten: but... can I have them both in the same line?
<Computer__Guru> no
<Computer__Guru> i dont think so
<karsten> salapoliisi: Sounds as if you may not have a /dev, whiich may suggest you don't have a filesystem, possibly.
<karsten> str: No.
<Computer__Guru> why would you anyways? would just be confusing
<Computer__Guru> hi dev
<salapoliisi> karsten: so that means i have to reinstall
<spermie_> how do i change konsol settings on kubuntu as root??
<salapoliisi> karsten: pivot_root: no such thing
<spermie_> Hey Computer__Guru
<karsten> salapoliisi: Well, how about quoting the error instead of paraphrasing it.
<karsten> salapoliisi: Sounds like a bad initrd.  Boot your install disk we should be able to fix this.
<karsten> salapoliisi: What's your hardware?  PC or Mac?
<Computer__Guru> mount -t coitusfs /dev/man /dev/woman && cat /dev/spermie >>/dev/egg && /sbin/fertilize
<salapoliisi> karsten: pc mini-itx
<Computer__Guru> err
<FlannelKing> str, you need hoary and universe on the same line, one indicates version (hoary, as opposed to breezy or warty) and then the repos (universe)
<karsten> salapoliisi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8050.html
<Computer__Guru> it's /dev/man on /mnt/woman
<salapoliisi> karsten: it it worked just fine last night when i installed it, but now when i took it to work, it won't boot anymore, only thing i did change was removing ide cd-rom
<karsten> salapoliisi: Scroll down to "WOO! WE HAVE A SOLUTION!"
<str> FlannelKing: but do I need to have "hoary universe" and  "hoary multiverse" and "main restricted" in diferent lines?   or can I join them in one line?
<Computer__Guru> str: msg me and I will provide you with a good sources.list
<karsten> salapoliisi: Boot the install disk as your first step.  Let me know when you're ready or if you're going to blow me off, in which case I'll catch up on sleep.
<hondje> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<spermie_> ount: mount point /dev/woman does not exist
<spermie_> spermie@Spermie:~$
<salapoliisi> karsten: so i need cd-rom at this point :D
<riesco> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<karsten> str: man sources.list.  That tells you the format of the sources.list file.
<karsten> salapoliisi: This would make progress eminantly more likely.
<karsten> spermie_: dd if=/dev/rib of=/dev/woman
<salapoliisi> i have to hunt one from somewhere...
<Computer__Guru> spermie_: i guess mount -t masturbation /dev/man /mnt/porno && cat /dev/spermie >>/dev/napkin
<FlannelKing> str, you can have them on the same line, well, itd be "hoary universe multiverse restricted", but you might as well have them on different lines (so you can comment them out easier)
<Computer__Guru> && /sbin/imagine
<karsten> Computer__Guru: I like my answer better.
<FlannelKing> salapoliisi, you can boot from the network... theres instructions around here somewhere
<salapoliisi> karsten: wouldn't it be easyer if i just reinstall after finding that cd-rom?
<hondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingCompilers <--- did I miss anything obvious?
<karsten> salapoliisi: No.
<salapoliisi> FlannelKing: but i need machine to boot from :D
<str> FlannelKing: so... it is ok to have  one line like this:     deb http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<karsten> salapoliisi: You need to create a fixed initrd.  That's a minimal initial filesystem used to load modules.  Yours got hosed.
<str> FlannelKing: and there i should have everything, exept the backports... right?
<karsten> salapoliisi: In general, there's little need to reinstall Ubuntu.
<karsten> salapoliisi: ...and you'll need to find that disk either way.
* karsten realizes he can port a system over....
<FlannelKing> str for hoary, not security or updates, but yes
<karsten> bbiam...  installing an HD...
<firebird619> Am I suppose to have these on my PC:     /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h and /boot/vmlinuz.version.h
<str> FlannelKing: for securitys i nedd only this...deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted      <<--- Right?
<spermie_> why was u all messing with me
<spermie_> ?
<Computer__Guru> str: you got all that, right?
<FlannelKing> str I believe thats the syntax, you might also want universe
<str> FlannelKing:  for hoary, not security or updates, but yes   <-- what do you mean with "updates" ?
<FlannelKing> str as in, hoary-updates
<str> FlannelKing: so.. this should be THE  line, right?    deb http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<FlannelKing> str no, give the updates their own line, and it'll ONLY be main and restricted
<FlannelKing> str, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<eliUbuntu> anyone know much about dma?
<hondje> I love dma
<Whistler> what do i need to program cpp un ubuntu?
<eliUbuntu> could it cause .ICEauthority to become problematic?
<hondje> Whistler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingCompilers
<firebird619> Am I suppose to have these on my PC:     /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h and /boot/vmlinuz.version.h
<hondje> Whistler: I just made that, if it's missing something you need, let me know
<Panzerboy> morning all
<Amaranth> anyone wanna play 'desktop screenshots' again?
<Hackmo> hey can anyone help me get my webcam working?  it's a phillips toucam pro2 and accroding to the ubuntu site should work out of the box, but it doesn't.  I've posted on the fourms but had no reply
<hondje> Amaranth: I love that game
<Amaranth> i'll open with http://www.realistanew.com/desktop.png
<Amaranth> i win!
<hondje> :(
<hondje> 2 out of 3?
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> show me yours
<Whistler> hondje k
<BeatYou-z> how do you change the port for vsftpd
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: i do not have those files on my computer. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hondje> Amaranth: damn, you DO win
<firebird619> 5.04
<FlannelKing> Hackmo, does it get recognized at all? (you see messages when you unplug/replug in a console)
<Amaranth> hondje: cristina scabbia from lacuna coil
<firebird619> I am trying to install my modem and for those two things it says No Such File Or Directory but beings it says that I am guessing I need them to install my modem
<eliUbuntu> hmm... did you install anything recently that made this catch your attention?
<Amaranth> hondje: plus the ubuntu logo, beagle, the icon theme, etc :D
<eliUbuntu> oh
<hondje> I noticed the beagle
<Whistler> hondje so installed compiler so how should i create programs?
<FlannelKing> Hackmo, a real console, not one inside of gnome
<hondje> Lacuna Coil...my brother was mentioning them
<eliUbuntu> i bet my screen beats yours :P
<Amaranth> show me
<FlannelKing> Whistler, gedit? vim? emacs?  any text editor
<firebird619> eliUbuntu: I am trying to install my modem and for those two things it says No Such File Or Directory but beings it says that I am guessing I need them to install my modem. Thats is how I noticed they weren't there, I tried to install my modem.
<eliUbuntu> where do i upload it?
<Amaranth> imagebucket?
<Amaranth> flickr?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Whistler> FlannelKing i know this but how i make source code a program?
<Hackmo> FlannerlKing: yeah it gets recognized if it is plugged in during bootup, when I run lsusb it shows me the name of the cam, but if I un-plug it and then plug it back in it wont pick it up and when I run lusb again it just hangs
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: that is beyond me. my wlan automatically installed without a problem
<Hackmo> FlannelKing* ^
<glick> hello
<Madpilot> eliUbuntu: http://www.imageshack.us/
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: did you look in the wiki pages on ubuntu?
<Amaranth> hondje: she sings better than she looks, you should listen :)
<Hackmo> FlannelKing: check out my post for the message I get http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38004
<eliUbuntu> thanks Madpilot
<firebird619> eliUbuntu: I have dial-up Internet. I know this modem can be installed on 5.04 because I found a post in the forums of a guy that has this same modem and installed successfully
<hondje> Whistler: simple version is g++ foo.cc -o foo
<FlannelKing> Whistler, with gcc or g++, from that page he gave you
<glick> i wonder, i really like ubuntu but couldnt use it because my firewire external harddisk wasnt supported correctly by any of the available kernels
<hondje> Whistler: long version is reading the docs on autotools or gcc
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know what packages is required to recompile the kernel with make "make menuconfig". I't says that I need the ncurses-devel. What is the name of the ubuntu equivalent>
<hondje> FlannelKing: that one just explains how to install the compilers
<glick> when i tried to compile the kernel that did support it, gnome would take 4ever to load up, even though that kernel works perfectly in debian
<karsten> salapoliisi: Que pasta?
<hondje> Amaranth: I did a bit, but I can't recall if I liked it or not
<firebird619> eliUbuntu: His post and success is why I think that I am unsuccessful because of those files it says aren't there
<BeatYou-z> anyone know how to change the listen port for vsftpd? i change it in the vsftpd.conf and restart through init.d / now it wont accept connections
<glick> wonder if that was a known issue
<glick> if its been fixed
<Whistler> any tutorials  for compiling cpp programs?
<Madpilot> my screenshot, for the heck of it: http://img350.imageshack.us/img350/5688/warbard0pt.png
<hondje> feugan3333: probably libncurses5
<karsten> BeatYou-z: WAG:  are you launching it from inetd.conf?
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: did you search for these files in the repository?
<BeatYou-z> through /etc/init.d/vsftpd restartr
<BeatYou-z> restart
<BeatYou-z> yes
<Whistler> Madpilot opera rullz
<Whistler> :)
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: also you should check to make sure your repository is not on the links of us.*
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: get rid of all us. repos
<FlannelKing> Sorry Hackmo, I cant help you
<Computer__Guru> what id like to do is install some flavor of nix on my jornada 690 handheld
<Computer__Guru> i'd be all kinds of happy
<firebird619> eliUbuntu: yes I searched in Synaptic for these files. The only repository I have there is the Install CD
<glick> it would support my firewire drive, but during transfers of large amounts of information to or from the drive, the transfer would freeze
<Hackmo> FlannelKing: ok thanks anyway
<Hackmo> does anyone else have any ideas?
<Madpilot> Whistler: yah, it's more of an Opera screenshot rather than a desktop screenie, but close enough.... :
<Computer__Guru> glick: sounds like a bursting problem
<vladuz976> join #ubuntu-de
<glick> Computer__Guru, yeah
<Computer__Guru> probably to do with a buffer
<hondje> here's mine
<FlannelKing> firebird619, that's your problem, get more repos
<feugan3333> hondje: thanks I'll give it a try
<Computer__Guru> wouldnt imagine it being a cachefile problem
<hondje> http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/Screenshot.png
<glick> Computer__Guru, yeah but it works on the same box running debian
<firebird619> how do I do that. I don't have Internet access on Ubuntu.
<glick> with my custom kernel
<karsten> BeatYou-z: What's netstat -l tell you?  Should show up listening on the designated port.
<firebird619> FlannelKing: How do I do that. I have no Internet on Ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> hondje: nice
<hondje> I was using Amaranth's namesake for a theme, but I did a overhaul and haven't put it back
<Computer__Guru> glick: look for the difference between the firewire packages then
<BeatYou-z> karsten ill try it
<glick> but it sucks cause i really wanted to use ubuntu
<glick> i really like it
<Madpilot> hondje: where'd you get the wallpaper? i like it
<Computer__Guru> hondje: http://www.daede.com/MyDesktop.jpg
<eliUbuntu> screen shot is here -> http://img350.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot9vv.jpg
<FlannelKing> firebird619, you'll have to download them on another machine, and then sneakernet them over
<hondje> Madpilot: deviantart.com
<glick> Computer__Guru, what do you mean?
<hondje> in the political section
<Amaranth> hey, address these to me too
<firebird619> FlannelKing: Do you have those files that it says that I am missing.
<Amaranth> i'm missing desktops!
<BeatYou-z> karsten: dont see anything on 666
<firebird619> FlannelKing: Where do I download them from?
<BeatYou-z> ill put it back to default real quick
<Computer__Guru> glick: it's either your firewire drivers, or your ata drivers.. find out what the difference is between the debian system with those packages and the system in querstion
<hondje> Madpilot: I can upload it if you want
<salapoliisi> karsten: now i got cd-rom, what next?
<glick> Computer__Guru, i looked at the change logs from the kernel ubuntu uses to the one that my drive worked i didnt see any change regarding that
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: did you try to search for those files on google? its best to google the exact error messages you get
<eliUbuntu> that brings up a lot
<Computer__Guru> ya got me then
<firebird619> eliUbuntu: That's what I am doing right now
<Amaranth> ok cool, i still win :P
<eliUbuntu> Amaranth: your desktop pic please :)
<hondje> Computer__Guru: is that the xorg compositing?
<hondje> Amaranth: did you get my humble desktop?
<Computer__Guru> yes
<karsten> salapoliisi: Boot it.
<Amaranth> hondje: yeah :)
<Amaranth> eliUbuntu: Err, let me find it again
<ColonelKernel> im using centos on my router box right now but im considering switching that to ubuntu too
<FlannelKing> firebird619, what are you doing that you need the header files for?
<Amaranth> eliUbuntu: http://reverend.warp1.net/wallpapers/files/christina_scabbia_01.jpg
<firebird619> FlannelKing: installing my modem
<Amaranth> eliUbuntu: You should listen to her music too.
<Madpilot> hondje: got a filename so I can search deviantart?
<karsten> salapoliisi: I think it may offer you a rescue option, if not, start the installer, but we're going to keep it from going anywhere.
<hondje> Madpilot: iEmpireWP.png
<Amaranth> opera has an IRC client?
<Amaranth> that's just sad
<hondje> Madpilot: I'll just scp it up
<salapoliisi> karsten: okay
<eliUbuntu> i would imagine your a happy man behind the computer
<firebird619> FlannelKing: I found a post on the forums on how to install my modem and except for those 2 files, installation went fine.
<hondje> Madpilot: http://www.hondje.net/hondje/~hondje/iEmpireWP.png
<FlannelKing> firebird619, which post?
<hondje> Madpilot: http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/iEmpireWP.png
<Madpilot> hondje: thnx. search is down at deviantart... :(
<hondje> whoops
<spermie_> what are some good web sites where i can learn ubuntu/kubuntu commands so i can stop living in IIRC>?
<FlannelKing> spermie_, what nature of commands?
<firebird619> FlannelKing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36762&highlight=Modems
<eliUbuntu> did you guys ever see the automatic script to add all drives on your computer to ubuntu?
<hondje> Amaranth: what kind of music does she sing?
<spermie_> just coomands that will help me use linux easier
<FlannelKing> firebird619, you need the kernel headers, I'll bet that will include those files
<Amaranth> hondje: 'italian goth rock'
<FlannelKing> firebird619, the "make sure you have gcc and linux-headers for the version youre running" line at the beginning, did you do that?
<vladuz976> does anybody know where to configure the icons that show on the splash screen of gnome?
<firebird619> FlannelKing: I have the headers installed from Synaptic, I would think they would be there already.
<firebird619> FlannelKing: I also have gcc installed
<hondje> Amaranth: heh, no wonder I never heard of them.  I'm a punk and reggae sorta guy
<salapoliisi> karsten: sry
<FlannelKing> firebird619, headers installed from synaptec? and it says youre missing which files?
<eliUbuntu> firebird619: you're not using the us repositories right?
<karsten> salapoliisi: OK.  at bootup is there a rescue option?
<firebird619> FlannelKing: The only repository I have is the Install CD
<salapoliisi> karsten: at cd-boot, yes
<eliUbuntu> underground hip hop here
<karsten> salapoliisi: Try that and see where it gets us.
<salapoliisi> karsten: okey
<hondje> Great, the news says wood smoke causes lung cancer....
* hondje looks out at forest fire
<karsten> hondje: Where you at?
<eliUbuntu> and so does charred bread
<firebird619> FlannelKing: it says I am missing the files:   /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h and /boot/vmlinuz.version.h
<karsten> hondje: CO?
<FlannelKing> firebird619, what package in synaptec did you install (the header one)
<hondje> karsten: Yeah, Pueblo CO
<hondje> I can see the fire d'jour from here :)
<eliUbuntu> hondje.... little dog?
<eliUbuntu> thats your name?
<hondje> Yes, but I'm not dutch :)
<karsten> hondje: Dig.  I was through there a couple years back.
<eliUbuntu> hmm
<firebird619> FlannelKing: for headers I have linux-headers-2.6.10-5,   linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386,    and linux-headers-386 installed
<eliUbuntu> the dutch language caught i guess
<karsten> hondje: The intermountain / rocky area is one big burn risk.
<hondje> yep, and down here it's higher, since the foothills are trees bordered by desert
<hondje> odd to live in a desert and see a forest fire out your window :)
<karsten> hondje: 20 mile burn scars through Idaho & Wyoming.  Yellowstone fire (from the 1980s) was still highly evident.
<holycow> rofl
<eliUbuntu> at first i thought your name was honda + the je... then realized little dog
<holycow> anyone who has ogl enabled drivers installed, go and install a packge called 3ddesktop
<hondje> hehe, minihonda
<n1k0> I just talked to some who claims that ubuntu or any distro is not good for a desktop. He said that every gui in linux is buggy.
<holycow> wow!
<karsten> hondje: odder to live in a forest fire and see a window in your desert.
<n1k0> Argh!
<firebird619> FlannelKing: I also have linux-kernel-headers installed
<karsten> n1k0: Troll elsewhere.
<hondje> karsten: hehe
<hondje> holycow: 3ddesktop is cool :D
<n1k0> karsten: No I'm not trolling. That's not my opinion.
<holycow> hondje, i've never seen this before!
<eliUbuntu> hondje, that program hogs memory though
<karsten> n1k0: If you haven't used Linux, then try it and form your own opinion.
<n1k0> karsten: I used Linux in desktop and servers.
<n1k0> karsten: I have used linux six years. =)
<hondje> eliUbuntu: I have tons of memory
<karsten> n1k0: ... OK, and your point in asking that question was... ?
<eliUbuntu> hondje: so do i
<hondje> n1k0: Then what's with the low quality trolling? :)  I raised the bar in here, man
<salapoliisi> karsten: now i have to select root disk, but it gives only mounting points at cd, and says i have to mount other drives manually, is this ok?
<hondje> I once got a newbie to set up X font server
<hondje> Now that, sir, is quality
<eliUbuntu> 1 gig.... and still that prog hogs memory
<eliUbuntu> but now im running dma
<eliUbuntu> maybe faster
<karsten> salapoliisi: Um.  Have you booted anything yet?
<karsten> n1k0: Or if your point was that there are bigoted idiots in the world, then I apologise, but that's not exactly news either.
<Da_SWAT> hi All. I'm in search of a good/free CAD program (a la AutoCAD for 2D editing of autocad files) AND a business proces modeling program ( http://www.bizzdesign.nl/jpg/bizzdesigner-model.jpg  )... Can anyone give me a hint or something?
<n1k0> karsten: I just tell it here no point of anykind :D But not ment to troll.
<duckforce> how do I enable dma on my usb push cart?
<karsten> salapoliisi: ...or is this a "what would you like to boot" sort of question WRT the root disk.
<karsten> n1k0: OK, I misread you.
<eliUbuntu> !dma
<Kamping_Kaiser> Da_SWAT: give me a minute. I'll look somthing up re cad
<salapoliisi> karsten: can you specify that "booting" the install is running, isn't that booting too? or do i have to get my ubuntu deskop so i can say it's no booted up?
<n1k0> karstern: yes that was my point. I was shocked :D
<eliUbuntu> duckforce: type
<hondje> Da_SWAT: Ever look at varkon?
<eliUbuntu> "!dma"
<eliUbuntu> and follow it
<duckforce> "!dma"
<n1k0> salapoliisi? Oot suomesta? =)
<karsten> n1k0: As a counterpoint, I've been advising a friend who's now got a SuSE/XP dual boot system, his first Linux desktop.  SuSE installed perfectly.  XP is giving him 120+ hours of billed-support hell.
<duckforce> what did that do
<salapoliisi> n1k0: joop
<Madpilot> duckforce: leave the " quotes off that
<duckforce> ""!dma
<karsten> salapoliisi: The install disk will start up and give you a startup, pre-boot option.  IIRC one of these is to boot off your existing HD, which will simplify a few things.
<eliUbuntu> you see the the little obotu in red?
<eliUbuntu> click on it
<eliUbuntu> and follow the link it gives
<Madpilot> !dma
<kjon> I need help. I opened a MSWord doc with some math stuff on it with openoffice. The text is fine, but all the equations looks horrible. What is the problem?
<hondje> I don't know if varkon does autocad files, but it's a nice app
<karsten> salapoliisi: root=/dev/hda1 may likely work.
<Da_SWAT> hondje, varkon seems nice.... do you have experience with it?
<hondje> Da_SWAT: Very, very little
<Razor-X> kjon: Oo's math support is bad
<hondje> Another guy at work was tooling with it
<salapoliisi> karsten: okey i try to mount it now
<Kamping_Kaiser> Da_SWAT: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml#9
<Razor-X> that's why I love LaTeX
<Razor-X> so universal ;)
<hondje> LaTeX is great
<n1k0> karsten: I have this one new machice also. In windows it probably needs many 3party drivers. But in ubuntu everything works almost out of the box =)
<Razor-X> I'm probably gonna buy Lamport's book
<slept> Does anyone know an other way to get the memory adress of my graphiccard than looking in Xfree86.log. I need this for the mtrr support entry in proc. Or how can I test if the adress I gave is right ?
<Da_SWAT> hondje, but it seems like something usefull, thanks :D (http://www.tech.oru.se/cad/varkon/scrdmp4.htm)
<n1k0> karsten: I just hate installing 3 party drivers, and in windows you need reboot between drivers...argh! :D
<hondje> Razor-X: while you're book shopping, ever read knuth's books? Computers AND math, double the fun
<eliUbuntu> thanks for the link Kamping_Kaiser
<kjon> Razor-X: And what can I do to convert the ms-equ. objects to latex or whatever format usable on linux?
<karsten> salapoliisi: There's more than one way to do this, I'm steering for reasonably simple.
<Razor-X> n1k0: a reboot in Linux is very very rare
<eliUbuntu> informative
<hondje> Da_SWAT: glad to help :)
<karsten> n1k0: That and everything else....
<Razor-X> kjon: know LaTeX ;)
<n1k0> Razor-X: I know. =)
<karsten> Razor-X: Yeah, I just rebooted a box here ... to swap out HDs.
<n1k0> karsten: yes...pure pain..
<hondje> That's not true, I reboot all the time
<Razor-X> n1k0: that there was the second piece of text I ever read in a Linux OS
<hondje> At least once a month :(
<Razor-X> back when I was 11 ;)
<eliUbuntu> i have a duel booting laptop... gotta reboot all the time
<kjon> Razor-x: Is Latex able to open mathtype's stuff?
<MilitantDK> how do I get a newer firefox than 1.0.2, without breaking ubuntu? tried debian 1.0.4-2, but all shokwave, etc. cannot be installed, since it wants ubuntu stuff that has been replaced in order for 1.0.4 to work
<Razor-X> yeah, I double-boot, that's the bad thing
<Madpilot> this computer has been up since Thursday last week. couldn't have done that in XP...
<salapoliisi> karsten: oh great now it booted my computer, i think im going to install ubuntu again, least i know how to do it, this takes a month
<Razor-X> kjon: LaTeX is a language on its own
<Razor-X> it's not a symbolic/visual thing
<hondje> MilitantDK: it has all the security stuff already. In the location bar type about:config, search for vendorSub, and change 1.0 to 1.0.4 and you should have no problems with extensions
<eliUbuntu> MilitantDK: add the the backport repositories
<mirak> hello
<ColonelKernel> MilitantDK, im using the 1.0.4 from the mozilla site
<eliUbuntu> make sure its not us repositories though
<Razor-X> I can probably LaTeX it meself, if you give it to me, but it'll never hurt to do it
<karsten> salapoliisi: Slow down.
<poningru> MilitantDK: dont worry about it
<mla> Hi
<poningru> it will be taken care of
<Razor-X> MS Equation Editor is hopelessly slow, and much worse than LaTeX
<poningru> within the next few days
<Razor-X> hondje: am I right?
<kjon> Razor-x: In simple words, I need to install VMWare Workstation in order to avoid losing all my work?? T-T hell...
<hanasaki> where can i get firefox 1.04 or 05?
<hondje> I've never used MS Equation Editor
<mla> I try to install php5 packages on hoary
<eliUbuntu> using firefox 1.0.4 from the repository here
<poningru> hanasaki: wait for it
<Razor-X> kjon: well, you can learn LaTeX
<hanasaki> eliUbuntu: which rep?
<karsten> salapoliisi: Read that link I gave you and follow the instructions on it.
<hondje> OO.org Math is slow, though
<poningru> it will show up within couple of days/weeks
<hanasaki> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<ColonelKernel> Im using 1.0.4 from http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/central.html
<eliUbuntu> hanasaki: let me get the repos links
<Razor-X> almost all of #math's big people know LaTeX
<Da_SWAT> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks for the list. Doens't help me with my 2nd problem though.. ( http://www.bizzdesign.nl/jpg/bizzdesigner-model.jpg )
<hanasaki> thanks eliUbuntu
<Razor-X> i'm not sure which mathematician in this day and age doesen't use it ;)
<karsten> salapoliisi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8050.html
<hanasaki> ColonelKernel:  hmm your not usnig  a.deb?
<MilitantDK> thx for swift replies
<FlannelKing> Da_SWAT, so, visio type things? or MS Project type things?
<salapoliisi> karsten: okay, ill try to get my patience back
<mirak> hello
<kjon> Thx. Razor.
<karsten> cafuego: Were you they person who had that "rescan the partition table after fdisk" command for me the other day?
<Razor-X> or, better yet, kjon, convert to PDF
<karsten> salapoliisi: Apparently this is a warty bug, so you'd be stuck with the same problem regardless.
<ColonelKernel> hanasaki, no
<mirak> I want to use gcc3.4.4 instead of gcc3.4.3 to build a cross compiler with toolchain-source. Is it possible ?
<Razor-X> that way Ubuntu can read it, albeit, can't edit it
<kjon> That's good idea, I'd not though about it.
<karsten> salapoliisi: ...so do the steps in that link.
<Razor-X> lot of free tools for that
<salapoliisi> karsten: i have to do it again if i just install it, im going to use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=42546&postcount=14
<Razor-X> available on Windows, I mean
<Da_SWAT> FlannelKing, it's business process modeling. Bizzdesigner is the program I used, but it's prop, and it doesn't work on linux. Now I need another tool :S
<kjon> Yeah, sure, I got the point.
<FlannelKing> Razor-X, or you can do the math thing as a picture (which is what EqnEdit used to do) embedded in a word doc
<holycow> nite
<hondje> There's some latex2png thing
<Razor-X> FlannelKing: I have... regardless, it's a pain-in-the-arse
<FlannelKing> Da_SWAT, yes, but is it more of a visio thing (as in, state machine?) or project (as in, 3 weeks for this, 4 weeks for this, 1 week for this, planning, etc)
<Da_SWAT> So kVisio could do the trick, but it wouldn't be a 'real' solution (there's only so much you can do with visio)
<Razor-X> hondje: really? ;)
<hondje> yessir
<hondje> wikipedia uses it
<Madpilot> cool. next version of Opera will have BitTorrent support built in... http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2005/07/07/
<Razor-X> Madpilot: really?
<Da_SWAT> FlannelKing, than more like state machine (in this case process flow)
<Razor-X> craaaaazy!
<karsten> salapoliisi: Sec...
<glick> hey buy using the live distro can i copy and write to any of the drives?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: check that URL...
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I must ;)
<karsten> glick: Yes.  If you mount them writable.
<hondje> Razor-X: there's even an emacs plugin for latex2png
<eliUbuntu> anyone else want the backport repos for the new firefox?
<Razor-X> hondje: oh, really!
* Razor-X needs it
<Madpilot> apparently Opera's servers crashed when 8.0 was released. Suddenly they "got" BitTorrents... :)
<hondje> http://www.sfu.ca/~gswamina/code/latex2png.el
<Madpilot> Razor-X: there's always the tech demo (beta software) if you're feeling brave...
* Madpilot doesn't beta test. Not even for Opera.
<FlannelKing> Da_SWAT, you might try Umbrello, its not designed for business models, but it does the same thing
* poningru betas for almost everyone
<poningru> from dp to OOo
<poningru> so blah
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I do ;)
<Razor-X> I remember the crash, meself
<n1k0> backports...I don't even use them.
<Da_SWAT> FlannelKing, thnx. It
<FlannelKing> Da_SWAT, or even things like dia, should work (and is included in ubuntu)
<Madpilot> yea, I couldn't get 8 for XP for a couple of days. was irritating...
<mirak> qqun a deja fait un cross compiler avec toolchain-source ?
<eliUbuntu> n1k0: why not use the backports?
<Da_SWAT> FlannelKing, might you have a url for diag (just curious)
<mirak>  I want to use gcc3.4.4 instead of gcc3.4.3 to build a cross compiler with toolchain-source. Is it possible ?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I got it off some obscure server
<FlannelKing> dia is in the repos, its a gnome thing I believe
<karsten> Madpilot: Heh...
<Da_SWAT> FlannelKing, thnx for all
<eliUbuntu> is there a drop shadow option to add to ubuntu?
<karsten> Da_SWAT: 'apt-cache seach <description or name>'
<n1k0> eliUbuntu: I don't see any point to use them. I do not need the latest software.
<karsten> Da_SWAT: ...will search for packages matching description or name.
<n1k0> and backports may broke system...
<hondje> time for bed, night Razor-X
<FlannelKing> Da_SWAT, actually, try searching for anything with UML in the description, theres a couple of promising things (which will vary in ways, and from them you should be able to find something adequate)
<glick> damn i cant find anything about it on google
<Madpilot> karsten: hey, I needed my fix... :) ... and O8 really is a large improvement over the last versions of O7...
<glick> i need access to my external drive :(
<glick> and i want to use ubuntu
<glick> but i guess the gods of the universe dont want me to have my cake and eat it too
<Da_SWAT> FlannelKing, karsten. Thnx 4 all. I'm off now (work work)
<karsten> Madpilot: I'm waiting for Galeon to regain its sanity...
<salapoliisi> karsten: so did you have something to say?
<karsten> glick: What's your external drive?
<karsten> salapoliisi: Possibly.  I'm in 3 channels and mirroring a drive ATM....
<dade`> hi all
<dade`> i need help
<salapoliisi> :D
<glick> karsten, its a maxtor
<dade`> what packages take care of automounting partitions ?
<salapoliisi> dade`: almost every one here needs help
<dade`> i see warty does that and hoary don't
<Madpilot> karsten: haven't used galeon. what's insane about it?
<eliUbuntu> ah, dade - ask Seveas for it
<Seveas> dade`, partitions aren't automounted
<Seveas> dade`, only removable drives are
<karsten> glick: USB?  Firewire?  Tin-can-and-string?  Smoke signals?
<eliUbuntu> actually i still have the the link
<Seveas> and that's done by pmount/hal
<dade`> Seveas: what i need to do to automount partitions ? (warty live does)
<Seveas> dade`, you mean your windows/mac partitions?
<glick> karsten, firewire
<dade`> yea, but also ext*
<karsten> Madpilot: It's a Gtk/Gnome browser.  Was IMO the ideal power-user browser in v. 1.2.  Currently getting GNOMEified in 1.3, lost a bunch of features, the dev's mentality is IMO way off track.
<Seveas> dade`: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<dade`> just all other partition it can mount
<Seveas> for ext* there is no automount
<karsten> glick: OK. You'll need ieee1394 support loaded.
<karsten> glick: IIRC it should appear as a SCSI device.
<mla> Hi, where I can find a repository with php5 packages on hoary ?
<karsten> glick: 'modprobe ieee1394; dmesg | tail -40'
<karsten> glick: ...should show something vaguely interesting.
<Seveas> mla, afaik nowhere yet
<Madpilot> karsten: interesting... i'll have to take a look at some point.
<dade`> mmhh, strange anyway, partitions should be mounted automatically i think, moreover in a live distro
<eliUbuntu> Seveas: that winmac fstab is a great script. it has helped a lot for me. thanks
<Seveas> karsten, tail -n 40
<glick> karsten, it works but then when i tansfer like a gig of stuff from or too it it copies like half the stuff then it gets like transfer errors i/o errors etc
<Seveas> tail -40 is deprecated syntax
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, yw
<Madpilot> karsten: but i've been an Opera user since Opera 4.something, so I'm unlikely to change...
<FlannelKing> mla, I dont believe Hoary has php5
<spermie_>  is there any movie editing / fake adobe premiere rip off for linux? i need something that can add special affects and all that kind of stuff
<mla> I use http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 on my debian sid, but it doesn't works with hoary wrong libc6 and apache version
<Seveas> ...neither has breezy
<Seveas> mla, are the sources available>
<Seveas> ?
<karsten> Seveas: tail -<n> is going to work long after you and I are dead, trust me on this.
<ColonelKernel> spermie_, cinelerra is the shizzy
<Seveas> karsten, yeah, but it'll generate that annoying warning :)
<ColonelKernel> spermie_, you ought to change your name to MrBukkake, its more dignified.
<Razor-X> plus, if something's deprecated, then it has ill circumstances when scripting
<karsten> Seveas: Not here ;-)
<FlannelKing> deprecated doesnt mean it has ill circumstances
<Razor-X> FlannelKing: something is deprecated for a reason, generally
<Razor-X> when scripting, that may mean memory hogging
<mla> Seveas, the source of the php5 package ?
<karsten> Seveas: tail version 5.2.1
<Seveas> mla, yes
<mla> yes
<FlannelKing> yes, but not necessarily that it's bad, just something better has come along, or people have moved on to a 'different way of doing it'
<Razor-X> same reason you don't add cat file > newfilename instead of cp file newfilename
<glick> if i boot into the live distro how can i make all my harddrives writtable?
<Razor-X> when scripting, rather
<spermie_> ColonelKernel you dont like the spermster?
<karsten> FlannelKing: It's usually an effort to try to push people to a different syntax.  There's scripts which have been running w/ 'tail -<n>' for decades now, and you'll break 'em all.
<ColonelKernel> I dunno MrBukkake sounds like a Japanese businessman
<ColonelKernel> Spermie or its variants are just kinda blunt
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: there are no Japanese sounds in it
<mla> Seveas, I find a way to solve it
<Razor-X> spermie_: some may consider it offending
<Tarcastil> hey, what commands are called when someone uses sound? I'm tightening restrcitions on a user in visudo, but because of it, sound doesn't work
<mla> I used it sid package, I'll try with woody or sarge pacakge
<Seveas> Tarcastil, none
<Seveas> Tarcastil, only /dev/dsp is opened
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> someone is having problems with hal
<Tarcastil> Seveas: ack, maybe it's something else, but sound works fine under root
<glick> ?
<Tarcastil> Seveas: but not as a user
<Seveas> Tarcastil, root can do anything :)
<Tarcastil> user
<Seveas> Tarcastil, the user has to be in the audio group
<teleyinex> sometimes my hoary has 46 process with this name 20-hal.hotplug
<teleyinex> is this normal?
<teleyinex> where could be the problem?
<Tarcastil> Seveas: thanks
<karsten> teleyinex: Dave Bowman was...
<dade`> Seveas: that script is almose the same that uses warty live ?
<spermie_> Razor-X do you find my nick offending?
<Seveas> mla, http://people.debian.org/~dexter/dists/php5/php5-5.0.4-0.6.hoary.1/
<Seveas> looks like there are hoary packages
<mla> great
<ColonelKernel>  im looking for whory packages myself
<ColonelKernel> I havent gotten any in a while
<Seveas> use php5 hoary in sources.list
<Razor-X> spermie_: maybe
<Tarcastil> Seveas: ah, I didn't realize usermod -G took the user out of groups I didn't specify. Thanks :)
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, please watch your language...
<ColonelKernel> would Whoary be better?
<eliUbuntu> question, what is breezy?
<eliUbuntu> is that the new ubuntu
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> will be released in ovtober
<eliUbuntu> hmmmm
<Seveas> october even
<eliUbuntu> how does it look?
<mla> Seveas, thanks a lot
<Seveas> unstable atm
<eliUbuntu> :(
<ColonelKernel> has anyone used ubuntu as a router?
<karsten> *Real* software is never released.
<karsten> It escapes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ColonelKernel> centos is making a hell of a router so far
<Amaranth> karsten: haha, i remember that saying
<karsten> ColonelKernel: Yeah.  I kept finding the CD edges would chip when I was channeling dovetails though.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive) | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<salapoliisi> karsten: so would you be able to tell me now what you had to say me 15min ago?
<ColonelKernel> karsten, im not talking the livecd, but the installed version
<eliUbuntu> have you tried to use it Seveas? the breezy version?
<Tarcastil> Seveas: hmm, sound still isn't working as user
* karsten introduces ColonelKernel to woodworking.  Plumbing's up next....
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, not yet
<karsten> salapoliisi: Where are you at?
<Amaranth> Seveas: What changed?
<ntoll> how long does it take for Debzilla to do the debian bug importing (see bug #12613 in ubuntu bugzilla for an example)?
<Seveas> Tarcastil, what does lsof | grep /dev/dsp say?
<karsten> salapoliisi: IIRC I'd asked you for clarification / status, never got a response.
<ColonelKernel> karsten, crack rocks?
<Tarcastil> Seveas: no output
<salapoliisi> karsten: you said "sec..."
<Seveas> Tarcastil, ah, probably your program needs esd, which is not started
<Amaranth> Seveas: `lsof /dev/dsp` works too
* mode/#ubuntu [-b zapada!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207.65.41.142]  by Seveas
<Tarcastil> Seveas: I took out esd because it was messing stuff up
<salapoliisi> karsten: i'll try to do this first without help and then ask you if it won't work, or if i get stuck
<karsten> ColonelKernel: ubuntu ~= debian, particularly w/ Universe.  Yes, you can run it as a router.  It's not "designed" for that, specifically, but there's nothing hideous about setting it up for the task.
<Tarcastil> Seveas: sound just stopped working for some reason
* mode/#ubuntu [-b trollingstone!*@*]  by Seveas
<karsten> salapoliisi: Ah.  It was a long second....
<Tarcastil> Seveas: it was working before without esd
<ColonelKernel> karsten, right on
<teleyinex> so noone knows about hal problems?
<spermie_> ColonelKernel  cinelerra isnt a ubuntu package is it?
<Seveas> Tarcastil, check the programs settings
<ColonelKernel> I want a nice desktop system that is used as a router
<karsten> salapoliisi: Ah.  I was going to look at that link.
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: Being a router just requires iptables
<Seveas> it should use alsa as audio output
<salapoliisi> karsten: :D
<ColonelKernel> spermie_, I have no idea - but ill tell you this - cinelerra works on clusters
<ColonelKernel> so you can use it in place of someting like AVID
<Tarcastil> Seveas: the program was working before as a user without esd. I don't know why it's not working now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cc667024-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl]  by Seveas
<karsten> salapoliisi: Yeah, that looks like what you want to do.
<salapoliisi> interesting that the install couldn't find dhcp, but other machine where i plugged that cable did work just fine
* Amaranth needs to do something with his blog
<Seveas> Amaranth, /me too
<karsten> salapoliisi: It's a different page from the one I'd pulled up first, wanted to confirm it.  Sorry for the delay.
<Seveas> last post is april 17 :)
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> june 23rd here
<karsten> ColonelKernel: Meantime, I'm pretty sure you could set it up to do woodwork, and clear clogged drains, if you really thought about it....
<Amaranth> Seveas: http://www.realistanew.com/desktop.png <--showing this off to everyone :)
<ColonelKernel> karsten, thats what my father is for.
* ColonelKernel is the son of a Jewish carpenter. Worship me.
<glick> this is all i could find relating to my problem
<glick> http://www.netzwerk-aktiv.com/pub/doc/newsletters/linux1394-user/html/0581.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> I'm an op. Worship me. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<abhayks> Amarnath: Nice desktop
<karsten> ColonelKernel: ;-)
* ColonelKernel bows before the glory and might of Amaranth 
* action09 back :p
* karsten nails Amaranth to a cross.
<Amaranth> abhayks: thanks
<spermie_> sudo dpkg -i cinelerra-1.2.2-1.i386.rpm
<spermie_> dpkg: error processing cinelerra-1.2.2-1.i386.rpm (--install):
<spermie_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<spermie_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<spermie_>  cinelerra-1.2.2-1.i386.rpm
<spermie_> whoops sorry
<Seveas> spamalope, .....
<salapoliisi> Seveas: so tell me about that routing now, what did you say yesterday
<spermie_> didnt know it was that long =(
<Seveas> spermie_, alien -i ....rpm
<Seveas> dpkg is for debs
<Seveas> salapoliisi, I said nothing about routing yesterday :)
<spermie_> all alright
<salapoliisi> Seveas: yes you did, im anacron, and i asked if im able to make my ubuntu as a router
<siimo> what ever happen to grumpy groundhog what was going to start after hoary came out ? anyone know? the always rolling version ?
<Seveas> salapoliisi, ah ok, must have slipped my mind then
<Seveas> salapoliisi, if you mean a simple internet connection sharing, install firestarter
<Seveas> it's a one-click solution
<Seveas> otherwise: learn the details of iptables and do it manually :)
<Caray> muy buenas
<Seveas> ola Caray
<porksword> got a quick question..... how do i change the background colour of my gnome menu(apps/places/system)??
<salapoliisi> seveas, yeah you did tell about firestarter, but did you say there were some softwares so i could configure it by browser?
<porksword> also the font colour?? thanx
<Seveas> porksword, by changing the theme
<Seveas> you might have to poke in the theme to change single colors
<spermie_> Seveas so i would do this: sudo alien -i ~/Desktop/ cinelerra-1.2.2-1.i386.rpm
<FlannelKing> porksword, system > preference > theme
<djp> hi. trying to read a formatted floppy disk under hoary. i believe the disk has been formatted and had documents saved on it from an xp machine. however when i try and mount the disk i receive the following message, Mount Error, Unable to mount the selected volume, mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified. Can anyone advice what I need to do in order to access the disk?
<Seveas> salapoliisi, well, i said i *thought* there were
<Caray> hla Seveas hablas castellano??
<salapoliisi> Seveas: okay :)
<Seveas> Caray, yo no hablo espanol/castellano
<Seveas> Caray, va en #ubuntu-es
<Caray> :(
<FlannelKing> djp, specify a filesystem mount type, probably fat32
<salapoliisi> what's the difference between warty and hoary
<Seveas> salapoliisi, a lot :)
<Caray> ok I try ....
<salapoliisi> is it okay to add warty sources?
<eno> so if I use qtparted and make an empty partition, could I load another distro onto that and still load ubuntu through grub?
<porksword> how bout the font colours??
<Seveas> salapoliisi, it's useless :)
<salapoliisi> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> salapoliisi, all packages in warty are in hoary, but with newer versions
<Seveas> eno, yes
<hanasaki> is there a web interface to search the package lists of ubuntu?
<djp> FlannelKing: thanks. so i should use the command line then? i only tried to mount the disk by right clicking under Places/Computer and going to mount volume by right clicking...
<Seveas> hanasaki, pacages.ubuntu.com
<hanasaki> hmm no link form http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<hanasaki> bummer
<eno> how easy would it be to screw up?  (I don't want to lose ubuntu)
<salapoliisi> seveas, so warty has newer software, but it might be unstable?
<FlannelKing> djp, I would try that yes.  It probably can't autodetermine the drive type (which is unusual, do you know what format the floppy is currently in?)
<Seveas> salapoliisi, no, hoary has newer software
<Seveas> and both warty and hoary are stable
<ColonelKernel> what are warty and hoary
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, versions of ubuntu
<FlannelKing> warty is the older version of ubuntu (4.10)
<djp> FlannelKing: no. it is my partners disk that she wants me to use to help her with a report she is doing for her work place
<karsten> ColonelKernel: Ubuntu releases.
<Seveas> warty was the first, hoary is the latest versio
<Caray> Seveas I'm running Ubuntu-live and I need to know partition table of my hd
<ColonelKernel> FlannelKing, thanks
<Seveas> Caray, sudo fdisk -l
<Caray> thanks a lot
<ColonelKernel> thats what I meant - what releases they were referring to
<FlannelKing> djp, yeah, try at the command line, that way it doesnt have to auto determine (although all disks should be labeled, which is why its odd)
<Seveas> salapoliisi, there is webmin-shorewall and webmin-firewall, these are web-based firewall administration things
<Computer__Guru> anybody have any idea why transcode isnt available?
<ColonelKernel> firestarter rules
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, it's in hoary-extras (from the backports repository)
<salapoliisi> Seveas: but do they work in ubuntu, or are they other distros?
<Seveas> salapoliisi, they are Ubuntu packages :)
<Computer__Guru> you got the sources.list lines for hoary-extras? or is it simply http://archives.ubuntu.com/ hoary-extras?
<Seveas> Computer__Guru: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<hanasaki> packages.ubuntu.com says gaim is on 1.1.4   i have 1.1.3 and apt-get upgrade says 1.1.3 is the newest
<julz> hi, im thinking of  getting ubuntu because mandrake/mandrive has stuffed up twioce. is ubuntu still good for development purposes? i mainly want to just learn and experimtnt with C for iPodLinux.
<salapoliisi> Seveas: but isn't there distro from shorewall or something like that?
<hanasaki> packages.ubuntu.com says gaim is on 1.1.4   i have 1.1.3 and apt-get upgrade says 1.1.3 is the newest how do i ge tto 1.1.4
<Computer__Guru> ty
<Seveas> hanasaki, for hoary 1.1.3 is the lates
<eno> I think I will go for it and to HELL with the consequences ;)
<bob2> julz: sure, but any distro will be fine for that sort of thing
<ColonelKernel> salapoliisi, you might want to give firestarter a try too
<Seveas> salapoliisi, might be, but the software is available for Ubuntu
<hanasaki> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gaim&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<hanasaki> Seveas:  that says 1.1.4
<julz> nice, thanks a lot
<Seveas> salapoliisi, nevetr tried shorewall myself though
<julz> :)
<salapoliisi> Seveas: okay, i try those if im not satisfied with firestarter
<salapoliisi> ColonelKernel: yeah sure i'll try that
<Seveas> hanasaki, can you paste your sources.list on a pastebin please
<FlannelKing> Computer__Guru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories has info on backports and extras
<hanasaki> Seveas:  sure.. what / where is a pastebin
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Caray> I try to retore Grub .... :(
<hanasaki> Seveas:  i am in #flood pls join me
<Seveas> Caray, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringGrubAfterInstallingWindows has info you might like
<Caray> thks again !!!
<salapoliisi> hmm okay now i got problems "mount -o loop /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-powerpc /mnt/initrd" i can't remember what is my version
<salapoliisi> it's x386 but what are those numbers
<leroj> what do i do with a .run file?
<leroj> i'm trying to install AA
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: so deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/dists/hoary-extras main multiverse universe
<Computer__Guru> that right?
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, no
<Seveas> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main etc...
<Sherei> hi everyone...
<Computer__Guru> ah
<salapoliisi> ahh
<salapoliisi> :D
<salapoliisi> thank you autocompile
<Sherei> I am very new to ubuntu and well linux alltoger...  I was using Mandrake and someone told me to uce Ubuntu..  But i have some questions.....
<djp> FlannelKing: what do i need to type at the bash prompt? i typed file -s /dev/fd0 and it returned the following, /dev/fd0: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x34, OEM-ID "IBM  3.3", root entries 224, sectors 2880 (volumes <=32 MB) , sectors/FAT 9, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x0)
<Seveas> Sherei, welcome aboard! Ask all you want
<Computer__Guru> do i want bleeding as well?
<Sherei> I need to have libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) installed but only have 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 installed   How can I upgrade?
<leroj> what do i do with a .run file?
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, no :)
<Seveas> Sherei, you should NOT upgrade that
<Computer__Guru> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Computer__Guru>   transcode: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Computer__Guru> that sucks
<Computer__Guru> why me
<Seveas> instead: don't use debian packages on hoary, use ubuntu packages
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, you need hoary-backports too
<Seveas> the newer libgcc1 is in there
<se7enone> I am extremely new to ubuntu! can someone help me with a couple of questions?
<paines> hi
<Amaranth> Anyone here using breezy, _DO NOT_ get xorg -35.
<action09> se7enone ask it :)
<abhayks> I am on Breezy
<salapoliisi> karsten: now i got stuck, while doing "mount -o loop /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-powerpc /mnt/initrd" (not really powerpc, i changed that) it says that there aren't any free loop devices
<pepsix> Amaranth, ? im completely updated
<Sherei> Ok Seveas...thanx..  but the program I am installing requires it.. any thoughts?
<paines> isn't there a bugs page for ubuntu ?
<paines> can't find it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive) | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | If you use breezy, do NOT!!! upgrade xorg today!
<se7enone> how do i install applications such as xmms if i don't have a net connection?
<Seveas> Sherei, which program?
<Amaranth> pepsix: It hasn't hit the mirrors yet.
<pepsix> oh fun ;D
<Amaranth> pepsix: Don't upgrade when it does though.
<Seveas> se7enone, you can download them via http://packages.ubuntu.com and put them on a usb-stick oslt
<pepsix> ok
<karsten> se7enone: Install it from disk or CD.
<Sherei> ummm.. it is called showeq
<Seveas> paines, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Computer__Guru> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Computer__Guru>   libgcc1 libpostproc0 libavcodeccvs transcode transcode-doc
<Computer__Guru> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<Computer__Guru> ok?
<paines> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> paines, and launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, yes
<Computer__Guru> cool
<karsten> se7enone: There's tools such as apt-zip which allow you to install via transfer media (Zip drive, USB drive, CD, etc) if necessary
<se7enone> from then is is fairly simple to install on the pc at home? do i use synaptic or is there another way?
<Computer__Guru> wtf are backports, anyways?
<Prof_Frink> se7enone: dpkg
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Things from breezy built for hoary.
<spanglesontoast> anyone know if the gparted problem is going to be fixed?
<Computer__Guru> breezy is the next big thing, right?
<Amaranth> yeah
<se7enone> can i get apt-zip from the same place or will that already be included in the hoary release?
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, yes
<abhayks> Computer_Guru Breezy is the next ubuntu release
<Computer__Guru> okay, so backports is like tomorrows packages for todays system
<Computer__Guru> cool
<Computer__Guru> i like
<Seveas> :)
<salapoliisi> karsten: can you give me the directory, i can't find anything at cdrom or media/cdrom etc
<Computer__Guru> now EVERY program k3b wants is there :D
<petros> hi!
<djp> FlannelKing: sudo mount-t vfat /dev/fd0, command not found
<karsten> salapoliisi: Sorry, directory for what?
<djp> FlannelKing: sudo mount-t msdos /dev/fd0, command not found
<Computer__Guru> k3b will by default burn mp3's as an audio cd, right?
<petros> im trying to get my cardreader on my samsung notebook running...
<Seveas> djp, mount -t
<petros> has anyone experience with that?
<salapoliisi> karsten: how can i do that from cd?
<abhayks> djp:  sudo mount -y
<Seveas> watch the space
<se7enone> can i get apt-zip from the same place or will that already be included in the hoary release?
<abhayks> mount -t i mean
<paines> anyone doing lisp and emacs ? I just installed common-lisp-compiler and clisp on ubuntu and ever since then emacs is crashing
<abhayks> there is a gap between mount and " -t"
<karsten> salapoliisi: do *what*?
<Seveas> se7enone, apt-zip can be downloaded from the repositories
<salapoliisi> karsten: you said "install from the cd"
<se7enone> thanks guys
<salapoliisi> karsten: when i told you about the error
<Tarcastil> Seveas: just wanted to let you know I got it working now. Thanks again
<karsten> salapoliisi: Ah... Missed a comment.  And I think that was a mangling, I meant se7enone
<karsten> salapoliisi: ls /dev/loop*
<karsten> salapoliisi: ...how many of 'em are there?
<karsten> salapoliisi: IIRC there's 4 or 8 by default, install disk may differ.
<Sherei> Seveas you must have missed it....  program is called showeq  several other files need upgrading also,  Libgcc1 and libqt3c102-mt
<salapoliisi> karsten: it says 0
<leroj> what will come after breezy?
<djp> Seveas: how do i view the files on the disk. i typed sudo mount -t /dev/hdo and it returned me to the bash prompt
<salapoliisi> leroj: i think we'd have to ged breezy working before we can think about that, or it would be same that microsoft does
<Seveas> Sherei, hmm, try to get the sources for the package and use dpkg-buildpackage
<Sherei> Ok thanx....
<Seveas> djp, you should specify the dir to mount it in (unless it's in /etc/fstab)
<Computer__Guru> is there a program that authors dvd's from mpegs and avis and divx and such? something like nerovision express?
<Seveas> leroj, ask sabdfl, he invents the names :)
<calamari> is there a way to rescan for disk devices, such as /dev/hda1, without rebooting?
<Seveas> calamari, re-scan?
<calamari> seveas: discover.. find.. I dunno the right word for it:)
<karsten> salapoliisi: 'makedev /dev/loop0 c 7 0
<pepsix> hrm
<salapoliisi> i got headache from this install, why doesn't it work like last time >:(
<londonboi2k3> hi guys, i have a md5 mismatch while trying to install libsqlite0-dev_2.8.15-3_i386.deb is there anyway to force apt to download it regardless?
<karsten> salapoliisi: ...I think.  Should create a loop0 device.  1-8 are same with last number as 1-8 respectively.
<pepsix> why was grumpy changed to breezy?
<karsten> londonboi2k3: Delete the locally cached copy.
<bob2> leroj: it hasn't been decided yet
<Seveas> calamari, what are you trying to accomplish?
<karsten> londonboi2k3: It's in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bob2> pepsix: grumpy is now something else
<londonboi2k3> ahh ok thanks
<salapoliisi> karsten: makedev command not found
<leroj> bob2, ok
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, look at the topic too
<bob2> leroj: forcing it won't help at all.  if you're using us.archive.ubuntu.com, it's broken; use archive.ubuntu.com instead.
<calamari> seveas: trying to get /dev/hda1 to work (bad hard drive).. right now I get "cat: /dev/hda1: No such device or address"
<pepsix> bob2 meant londonboi2k3
<djp> Seveas: it is in etc/fstab
<Computer__Guru> is there a program that authors dvd's from mpegs and avis and divx and such? something like nerovision express?
<Seveas> calamari, sudo fdisk -l
<karsten> salapoliisi: My bad,  Uppercase:  MAKEDEV
<bob2> er, right
<eno> hi I feel like installing a new OS.  if I install another version of linux, can it use the same swap space?
<bob2> sorry, leroj
<djp> if i change to that directory /media/floppy0, nothing is listed when i use the ls command
<bob2> eno: yes
<calamari> seveas: running
<Seveas> eno, yes, unless you are hibernating one and then booting the other
<calamari> seems to be trying to do something with the drive, although it may be a while :)
<eno> no, that is too complicated for me I think
<londonboi2k3> ok, I still can't download libsqlite0-dev its still saying md5 mismatch
<londonboi2k3> i cleaned the cache aswell
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, look at the topic...
<leroj> what do i do with a .run?
<Computer__Guru> anyone?
<Seveas> leroj, run it :)
<hanasaki> anyone know the target date for postgres8 in unbuntu?
<Computer__Guru> it's a simple question
<leroj> Seveas, how?
<abhayks> regarding hibernating-- on hoary My thinkpad used to hibernate perfectly well. Now It hangs somewhere in between
<Seveas> hanasaki, it's there already
<londonboi2k3> i have looked at the topic, nothing there sayiong anything about libsqlite
<karsten> leroj: 'file foo.run'.  What kind of file is it?
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, no the us.archive bit
<pepsix> bob2, so whats grumpy now?
<djp> if i change to that directory /media/floppy0, nothing is listed when i use the ls command Seveas
<karsten> leroj: 'man file' for more info.
<bob2> pepsix: wait and see :)
<hanasaki> Seveas:  dam.. where?
<salapoliisi> karsten: heh, okay now it says that "/sbin/MAKEDEV can't read proc/devices and don't know how to make device loop0
<Seveas> hanasaki, breezy :)
<hanasaki> Seveas:  you see my paste in flood?
<karsten> djp: Mount your floppy
<Seveas> it will never hit hoary
<pepsix> breezy threw off the whole qualities-of-a-bad-date naming convention
<leroj> it's the america's army installer-thingy
<londonboi2k3> oh, well can i change us. to uk.?
<hanasaki> Seveas: i need to pass then till breezy goes stable? which is when?
<karsten> salapoliisi: mount /proc
<abhayks> on shutdown -- it stops after "Stopping LWN Volume manager"
<karsten> salapoliisi: I'm about to crash hard.  Bug bob2 or ask channel for further support, OK?
<bob2> karsten: 'night
<Computer__Guru> does ANYONE know of a program similar to NEROVision eXpress for linux? A program that will let me add mpegs or avis or divx files, and will transcode them to dvd and build menus n such?
<pepsix> londonboi2k3, just remove the us.
<bob2> londonboi2k3: just archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> hanasaki, it's due out in october and starting to freeze already so it will gradually stabilize
<leroj> ooh
<salapoliisi> karsten: i'll try
<leroj> i have to go :&
<leroj> bye
<karsten> bob2: 'night.
<pepsix> oh.. hes asking cause he resides in .uk :)
<salapoliisi> karsten: thank's for help at this point
<karsten> salapoliisi: NP
<bob2> yes, but uk.archive = archive
<djp> karsten: mount /dev/fd0 returns, mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<hanasaki> Seveas:  good.. i may look at the bugs and just goto it then.  any list of major updates between the hjoary/breezy?
<target> linux sucks and will never replace windows or osx
<Seveas> hanasaki, a lot
<salapoliisi> bob2: hello there :) karsten told to ask you
<Seveas> hanasaki, and currently it's unusable
<ColonelKernel> target, then why are you here?
<abhayks> target:: thanks for the information. B/w what are u doing on a linux irc
<Computer__Guru> target == ignore
<karsten> djp: Supply a filesystem type....
<bob2> salapoliisi: are you using a default kernel?
<se7enone> packages.ubuntu.com says xmms is dependant on a whole bunch of libraries. How will I know if they are already on my system and how do I set them up if not. Also, without an internet connection, how do install from the repositories. or should i go read a book...
<salapoliisi> bob2: i think so
* ColonelKernel builds his own kernels
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* karsten sleeps
<bob2> salapoliisi: what does "uname -r" print?
<Seveas> se7enone, dkpg -l can tell you
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@200.61.236.234]  by bob2
<eno> thanks
<abhayks> any idea about clean Shutdown in Breezy
<Computer__Guru> seveas, did you see my question?
<Seveas> bob2, too much honour for a simple troll :)
<FlannelKing> se7enone, do you have your ubuntu hoary cd?
<ColonelKernel> i wanted to hear his answer
<djp> karsten: how?
<salapoliisi> bob2: 2.6.10-5-386
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, yes but I have no answer
<pepsix> abhayks, why cant you shutdown?
<se7enone> sorry, i'm very new to the linux system. haven't got a clue what you mean. do i run that command from the terminal
<bob2> abhayks: I assume you check the bts, and that you're using a default kernel, etc?
<ColonelKernel> why he was here using ubuntu if he hated it so much
<Computer__Guru> ah
<se7enone> yes got the cd
<bob2> salapoliisi: then "sudo modprobe loop" should be plenty
<Computer__Guru> then i take it there is no such creature :( that's both surprising and a shame
<salapoliisi> bob2: but i think i should tell you about my situation before you can help me :D
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, that's not what I said
<FlannelKing> se7enone, you can use the CD to get some stuff, when youre offline, however its obviously limited to what will fit on a CD
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, I just never used such a program so I cannot tell :)
<abhayks> bob2: uname -a
<Computer__Guru> I know, but if you don't know of it, I doubt it exists
<abhayks> Linux abhayks 2.6.12-2-686 #1 Wed Jun 22 16:29:50 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<se7enone> you reckon apt-zip sould be on the cd i downloaded?
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, hehe, there exists zillions of programs I don't know :)
<Computer__Guru> uname -a:
<Computer__Guru> Linux psilocybin 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<FlannelKing> se7enone, do you have internet on it at all?
<bob2> can we not all paste that please?
<se7enone> i can connect if i have to
<FlannelKing> no, apt-zip will not be on that CD, its in universe
<rasputnik> in gnome-term, I can right-click->open a url to open in firefox. Can I set it to do that on a simple click?
<salapoliisi> bob2: the problem was that when i took my mini-itx computer at work, it didn't start, and said something about kernel panic, it didn't find the disk's or something like that, and now im doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=42546&postcount=14
<Madpilot> odd... isn't "Lock Screen" supposed to kick in right away?
<Seveas> Madpilot, it is...
<Madpilot> OK, mine isn't.
<FlannelKing> se7enone, however, you can just download it and sneakernet to the machine, and then install it
<djp> karsten: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 horray! sorry guys. i finally got my brain in to gear
<djp> thanks all
<abhayks> one more thing -- How do I install pystatgrab on breezy ?
<pepsix> abhayks, by breaking other stuff :D thats how it always goes
<rasputnik> any sign of a new firefox? 1.0.5 out this morning, fixes loads of nasty bugs
<Madpilot> nope, still no Lock Screen. WTH?
<bob2> salapoliisi: so why are you messing with loop devices?
<calamari> seveas: fdisk -l has finally completed, but generated no output
<abhayks> pepsix: there has to be a clean way
<Seveas> calamari, :|
<gyaresu> Madpilot, I had that. reboot fixed it. hasn't happened again.
<Seveas> fdisk -l should take just a few seconds
<Seveas> if it takes longer, your drives are seriously b0rken
<salapoliisi> bob2: the guide says so :/
<Madpilot> gyaresu: drat, i was doing so well. this machine has been up since Thursday last week... :)
<bob2> yay forums
<bob2> it's your birthday
<gyaresu> Madpilot,  :)
<calamari> seveas: yeah it is.. I've been doing data recovery on it.. maybe i've done as much as I could :)
<salapoliisi> bob2: so im just stupid machine witch tryes to follow commands that are given
<Seveas> sounds like it calamari
<Madpilot> ah well. time to sleep, anyway. good night/morning/whatever, everyone
<bob2> salapoliisi: what led you to think you need to play with your initrd?
<hanasaki> trying to install flashplugin-nonfree  and i got /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/uri/common.rb:432:in `split': bad URI(is not URI?): http://proxy_http:8080 (URI::InvalidURIError)
<hanasaki>         from /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/uri/common.rb:481:in `parse'
<hanasaki> i am behind a squid proxy
<salapoliisi> bob2: karsten gave me a link how to fix that kernel panic problem, and now im following it, but it won't work
<bob2> hanasaki: try adding a final slash
<hanasaki> hmm ok
<hanasaki> wont break other stuff?
<Sonderblade> when i use synaptic to install some packages it asks me to insert the ubuntu cd-rom but i want to download them from the internet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ARennes-251-1-52-168.w81-53.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by bob2
<gyaresu> Sonderblade, if you've apt-get update'd then they will be the latest ones.
<deFrysk> Sonderblade, put a commnent in the cd line of your sources.list
<bob2> Sonderblade: so, configure apt to not use the cd.  if you're using synaptic, use the repository manager thing to not use the cd
<bob2> Sonderblade: otherwise, comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<FlannelKing> Sonderblade, you have to enable the repositories
<gyaresu> Sonderblade, you can co.... do what deFrysk said :)
<bob2> salapoliisi: I'm not really sure how that forum post is supposed to help
<deFrysk> gyaresu, bleh ;p
<deFrysk> Sonderblade, 5 answers in 3 secs, what more do you want ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ARennes-251-1-24-169.w81-250.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*teldee_M@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<salapoliisi> bob2: so do you have any advice then what to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Arennes-*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ARennes-251-1-52-168.w81-53.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<bob2> banning the nick would be plenty
<Seveas> bob2, it's a dynamic ip
<bob2> I'm just lazy and hoping they stop
<Seveas> and he changes ident constantly
<bob2> salapoliisi: did you find out what happened to the disk yet?
<hanasaki> bob2:  where does that proxy get picked up from? i tried settng the evn var   http_proxy=  but the old value is still used
<bob2> no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aysennnnn!*@*]  by Seveas
<Sonderblade> very good :) but isn't there a way to do it by point and clicking?
<salapoliisi> bob2: since i have installed ubuntu at this machine once, and it worked just fine, but now i got all weird problems
<bob2> setting it will only help if apt is run under that, tho
<bob2> salapoliisi: it just sounds like your disk is screwed
<bob2> Sonderblade: 19:15:54 @         bob2 | Sonderblade: so, configure apt to not use the cd.  if you're using synaptic, use the repository manager thing to not use the cd
<se7enone> once .deb files are downloaded onto memory stick and taken home to my ubuntu machine, where do i copy the files to and what is the syntax for apt-get?
<bob2> it's not that simple
<se7enone> i wish it was
<gyaresu> se7enone, put them anywhere and then 'dpkg -i thing.deb'
<bob2> well, it's pretty simple
<bob2> but not that simple
<se7enone> i got too much microsoft in my brain for this stuff
<bob2> drop them on your disk somewhere
<salapoliisi> bob2: i don't think that's the problem, debian worked just fine yesterday(and the other 29days before that :D) and then i installed ubuntu, it booted up nice i could see deskop and all, then i shut it down, and at the morning i took ide-cdrom off, and took the machine here, and then it didn't start
<bob2> and run "dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages", then add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list (at the top) like this: "deb file:///path/to/the/dir/ ./"
<bob2> salapoliisi: ok
<bob2> nevermind then
<salapoliisi> bob2: so you don't have any ideas?
<gyaresu> salapoliisi, can you get into 'recovery mode'
<mattb__> hello
<salapoliisi> gyaresu: boot from cd and then type rescue?
<Sonderblade> bob2, oh there i didn't see it first
<bob2> salapoliisi: I don't think you've said what the first problem was yet
<mattb__> where would I go to ask about python enviroment variable problems with ubuntu
<gyaresu> salapoliisi, nah. can you boot the machine to grub(?)
<Seveas> mattb__, here
<Seveas> or #python
<Seveas> but if it's ubuntu related, try here first :)
<mattb__> its actuall to do with smeg...
<bob2> no, here, since I doubt very very much you've found a python problem
<bob2> then ask Amaranth
<mattb__> but I have noticed python problems with all py programs
<Amaranth> hi
<salapoliisi> gyaresu: i don't know anymore at this point, let's see what happens if i reboot
<bob2> mattb__: for example?
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: kmediafactory does the job, except it doesn't transcode the files to MPEG2 for you.. but there are plenty of apps with nice frontends that will do that for you...
<salapoliisi> gyaresu: but it did boot to grub then, yes
<gyaresu> salapoliisi, kernel panic is usually cause the partition isn't mounted. IMO.
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, thnx for the info
<mattb__> simply I get ImportError: No module named os
<Seveas> mattb__, :|
<khurtiz2> !mod
<ubotu> I don't know, khurtiz2
<Seveas> that's... odd
<bob2> mattb__: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python2.4
<gyaresu> salapoliisi, choose your kernel versions 'recovery mode'
<mattb__> actually the whole message is....
<mattb__> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<mattb__> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mattb__>   File "/usr/bin/smeg", line 23, in ?
<mattb__>     import os, sys, pickle, cgi
<mattb__> ImportError: No module named os
<Amaranth> o_O
<mattb__> sorry for all the room
<khurtiz2> !packages
<ubotu> it has been said that packages is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Seveas> mattb__, please don't paste in her...
<Amaranth> how did you break python so bad?
<gyaresu> mattb__, don't paste here.
<Seveas> here*
<bob2> khurtiz2: you can talk to the bot in /msg
<mattb__> sorry
<Seveas> mattb__, have you manually deleted python files/folders?
<salapoliisi> gyaresu: let's not hurry, i just installed ubuntu again while ago, now it seems to start, but if i reboot after that, will it start again?
<gyaresu> mattb__, s'aight :)
<mattb__> no manual deleting
<gyaresu> salapoliisi, 0_o ???
<gyaresu> salapoliisi, more verbosity please :)
<Seveas> mattb__, can you put the output of dpkg -l '*python*' on the pastebin
<salapoliisi> gyaresu: well just wait, let's see what it says now
<salapoliisi> gyaresu: my original problem might be gone
<moko> hi folks
<mattb__> paste bin??
<acid2> rafb.net/paste
<bob2> just paste it to #flood
<gyaresu> mattb__, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<lesshaste> is it possible to configure to use other search engines than google?
<lesshaste> configure firefox!
<bob2> lesshaste: sure, click on the google logo next to the search box
<Alfred1881> hey all i need a prog to cut a soundtrack from a movie (VCD) , please help me
<mattb__> I have pasted to #flood
<gyaresu> Alfred1881, Demultiplexing eh? sorry. nope.
<moko> could someone help me with a little audio prob? xmms starts but can't hear anything
<bob2> mattb__: sudo aptitude install python
<moko> and other players do work perfectly
<bob2> for a stater
<bob2> moko: configure it to use the esound output plugin
<gyaresu> moko, have you changed the output in xmms prefs?
<moko> yes tried oss and alsa
<moko> have nvidia nforce
<bob2> moko: no, tell it to use esound
<lesshaste> bob2, !!! So simple :)
<moko> esound?
<moko> could you explain me please?
<lesshaste> bob2, now I just want to make it choose one at random
<bob2> moko: go to the list of output plugins.  select the esound one.
<bob2> or explain which part of the answer was unclear...
<se7enone> bob2: so i don't need to use apt-get to install the app?
<moko> ah oki just trying...
<bob2> se7enone: I don't know what you're refering to
<mattb__> bob2 I have ran the command what does it do?
<moko> wow
<moko> it works
<Alfred1881> hey all i need a prog to cut a audiosample from a movie (VCD) , please help me
<se7enone> .deb downloads on memory stick... sorry
<moko> thank you very much!!!!
<bob2> Alfred1881: kino, presumably
<gyaresu> moko, 'cat /proc/asound/cards
<Seveas> mattb__, if that is all, you have a serious python problem
<Seveas> you should not have removed all these packages
<bob2> se7enone: no, you should have dpkg-scanpackages already
<Tuxist> hi
<se7enone> oki
<gyaresu> moko, ignore me. congrats.
<mattb__> Seveas, are you refering to the output in #flood?
<moko> yeah I thought I was supposed to use output source nvidia
<moko> as soundcard is that
<bob2> no
<moko> ehm,other question,'bout xchat, there's a server I reach using chatzilla, but not with xchat
<moko> it says it don't exist
<mattb__> whereis python prints.......in #flood
<moko> when tryin to connect
<hussam> moko: what is the server?
<bob2> mattb__: when did you remove a bunch of python packages?
<moko> server is chat.adunanza.net
<moko> I just write /server command
<eno> can I resize my primary linux partition?
<salapoliisi> bob2: nothing to worry, it seems to work now, when i installed it in server mode, but is it ubuntu-deskop, what i have to download now to get X and other stuff?
<bob2> salapoliisi: ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> mattb__, yes i was refering to that
<salapoliisi> bob2: okay thanks
<gyaresu> eno, yes with qtparted is the easiest, but you run the risk of killing the whole partition structure.
<hussam> moko: could it be irc.chat.adunanza.net or irc.adunanza.net ?
<mattb__> bob2 I was not aware that I had. Synaptic says I have pythoon2.4 installed
<moko> uhm, if I use chatzilla I just write irc://chat.adunanza.net on the browser
<moko> and it works
<moko> so I thinjk it's chat.adunana.net
<hussam> moko: doesn't work here as well, i'll try in konversation
<hussam> moko: it won't work in xchat here as well
<moko> ok
<moko> maybe I 'll try to ask to adunanza admin
<siimo> hussam, i think its irc.chat.adunanza.net  cos you can ping it but not without the irc
<hussam> in konversation, I get connecting....
<hussam> then I get a connection refused error.
<siimo> hussam, same here
<siimo> both wont work
<sexcopter8000m> hi, every time i boot ubuntu, at some point soon after logging in something accesses both my hard drives solidly for a few seconds. is this normal? Is it some kind of indexing for searching?
<bob2> updatedb will run from anacron if you reboot your computer often
<hussam> the person who asked "moko" is gone anyway,
<sexcopter8000m> !uodatedb
<ubotu> sexcopter8000m: Are you smoking crack?
<sexcopter8000m> oops
<sexcopter8000m> !updatedb
<ubotu> Wish i knew, sexcopter8000m
<moko> ok here I'm back
<sexcopter8000m> hmm
<bob2> man updatedb.
<moko> falling down...
<sexcopter8000m> k
<hussam> moko: it won't work in konversation as well
<hussam> what's updatedb ?
<bob2> "man updatedb" will tell you
<moko> ok hussan, I will ask adunanza admins for infos, tnx :)
<Will_> Nothing like that first cup of coffee of a morning
<sexcopter8000m> ok, so it basically is some index for searching
<bob2> yes
<sexcopter8000m> hmm, just ran it and it only accessed the drive with ubuntu on it
<hussam> is updatedb on by default?
<sexcopter8000m> i can tell, the sound is very different
<bob2> yes
<sexcopter8000m> so i wonder what's accessing the other drive - the one with windows on
<salapoliisi> great, how can i configure network in unix?
<sexcopter8000m> if i were leet i could probably look at some clever logs or something, but well, iono :P
<bob2> there's no general unix way
<bob2> in debian-based linux systems, /etc/network/interfaces
<salapoliisi> bob2: is there "easy way"
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, is your windows partition mounted at startup?
<bob2> editing that file is pretty easy
<sexcopter8000m> yes
<salapoliisi> bob2: okay, i'll try that
<bob2> so would be using whatever is in system -> administration -> networking
<gyaresu> then updatedb would be scanning that partition if you manually ran the command now.
<moko> have to go, thanks everyone for help :)
<moko> see ya
<rob^> pfft wheres that g0rden fella when you need him from yesterday? its bug squashing time
<mattb__> Seveas: What am I meant to have installed?
<sexcopter8000m> so why didn't it scan windows just now (when i manually ran it)?
<mattb__> I have been having python problems with blenders python scripting system as well
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, did you run it as root?
<sexcopter8000m> yes, sudo
<sexcopter8000m> 'tis only way to work it (as i found out :P)
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, doesn't matter. it would have. 0_o
<mattb__> says that it also cannot import modules....
<qt2> err... strange...
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, unless that partition isn't mounted at the moment.
<hussam> this updatedb thing, do I run it manually, schedule or what?
<qt2> when i do a  glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" i get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." a lot.... <.<;
<sexcopter8000m> if i just type updatedb, i get "fatal error: updatedb: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!"
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, yeah. not as root. right?
<qt2> sexcopter8000m, err, try 'sudo updatedb'
<qt2> and enter your root password.
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, so it IS indexing the mounted windows dir.
<bob2> hussam: anacron runs it
<siimo> root password?
<siimo> user password.
<sexcopter8000m> gyaresu, wtf? when i run it with sudo, it accesses my new harddrive, which is quieter, but not my windows one, which is noticably clunkier sounding
<hussam> bob2: where does it store the index databases?
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, reboot | drop to another terminal (CTL+ALT+F2) |run 'top'
<qt2> slomo, err... *blinks* to use sudo to run commands that need root?
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, see whats going on.
<bob2> hussam: /var/lib/slocate/
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: The corresponding program to convert between about 30 different video formats, including vcd, divx, dvd, etc is avidemux. which can be built into a .deb from sources, then installed :D requires an outside apt-source though
<hussam> bob2: so it is scheduled by anacron? how do I know if it has ran on my system before?
<eno> so how do I do it in qtparrted?  I don't think it wants to repartition while the drive is mounted or something
<sanitario> does anyone know of an easy way of configuring a mail server for several domains and virtual users?
<gyaresu> eno, are you asking me?
<sanitario> easy as in like web or gui interface...
<hussam> bob2: is it scheduled by default or do I have to schedule it myself?
<eno> whoever I guess
<eno> if you dont mind :S
<gyaresu> sanitario, webmin
<craz3d> How can I enable my Optical S/PDIF audio out?
<qt2> err, how do i get a version of the x server with GL support?
<bob2> hussam: it will run by default
<sanitario> gyaresu: any other ideas?
<gyaresu> sanitario, you need more?
<bob2> sanitario: http://kirb.insanegenius.net/postfix.html
<bob2> sanitario: tho that is of course massive overkill
<bob2> qt2: it has nothing to do with your version of the X server
<sanitario> gyaresu: I'm not sure, just that I didn't really like webmin last time I used it
<sanitario> bob2: thx, will check it out
<qt2> bob2, it does if my x server doesnt have GLX support.
<bob2> qt2: tell us what video card you have
<gyaresu> sanitario, no easier interface that i know of. not unless you buy it.
<bob2> qt2: no, that also has nothing to do with the X server
<qt2> bob2, geforce 4 mx440.
<bob2> (in the sense that you mean)
<bob2> qt2: so, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<qt2> bob2, hm, i see.
<craz3d> Anyone know how to enable Optical Audio?
<sexcopter8000m> hehe, can you say "oops"?
<eno> ok I have to go to work, I will ask agian this aft
<hussam> bob2: should the folder /var/lib/slocate/ be only accessible by root?
<gyaresu> sanitario, problem is not setting that stuff up. it's maintaining it. things break.
<sanitario> gyaresu: well, yeah, but for now, it's just setting it up ;D
<sexcopter8000m> i just pressed ctrl alt f2 to see what would happen, and it logs out and closes gnome.... and i don't know the command to start it back up!
<sanitario> can't wait till hula is production ready
<bob2> craz3d: highly card-specific
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, CTL+ALT+F7
<bob2> hussam: the default permisssions are fine
<feugan3333> I've changed some options in my kernel and recompiled, I've placed my kernel image in /boot. But I don't understand what to do with the initrd option in grub. Can I use exactly the same initrd option?
<sexcopter8000m> what, that starts it up again?
<craz3d> It's onboard (NF2 Ultra 400 chipset)
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, each F Key from 1 to 7 usually is a terminal.
<bob2> craz3d: then go google and find out if it works at all
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, F7 being the one X runs on.
<hussam> bob2: currently it is only accessible by root.
<sexcopter8000m> ah ok, what about 1?
<craz3d> bob2; I've been googling it for a few hours.
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, Has all the boot up info. hard to type commands on.
<sexcopter8000m> ok
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, ++ my habit.
<bob2> hussam: yes, you use locate to access it
<sexcopter8000m> well, it hasn't accessed yet, so i'm thinking it might be a daily scan or sommat. why it didn't seem to scan the windows partitions is a mystery but i'm not that bothered in the end
<sexcopter8000m> thanks for the help =)
<hussam> bob2: ok thanks.
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, wellcome.
<craz3d> bob2: Figures, as soon as I drop into a help channel, I'm told to get the 'unified nForce2 driver'.
* craz3d tries it out
<mattb__> I have reinstalled python 2.4 via synaptic and I believe it failed...
<pasv> Hello.
<pasv> I'm having troubles getting alsa working. Or sound rather for mplayer and xmms
<sexcopter8000m> buuuut, i can bring up a new question: when rebooting ('cos i didn't know how to bring X back up), it said / has been mounted 30 times without being checked, and forced a check. a) should i check it periodically myself, and how? b) will there be a log somewhere to see if it all was ok?
<pasv> gnome's sound seems to work flawlessly though
<hanasaki> anyone have the flash firefox 1.0.4 plugn woring?
<hanasaki> i just get grey boxes
<Computer__Guru> Encoding in Progress, music to mine eyes
<phanter> hello, how can I find a filesystem connected via smb in nautilus (if, for example, i want to save something on it). I cannot find it in /media
<Computer__Guru> we're makin DVD's baby
<deFrysk> hanasaki, 1.04 ?
<hanasaki> yes
<bob2> phanter: nautilus doesn't mount it
<gyaresu> phanter, you need to mount them.
<deFrysk> from ?
<hanasaki> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050608 Firefox/1.0.4 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4)
<hanasaki> hmm 1.0.4
<phanter> how can i do this?
<hanasaki> man mount
<phanter> bob2, gyaresu, how can i do this?
<gyaresu> phanter, you are currently only browsing to them. you should go to wiki.ubuntu.com or for the quick "how to" ubuntuguide.com
<salapoliisi> during the ubuntu installation, is there a way to see if my network card is really found or not?
<deFrysk> hanasaki, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gyaresu> phanter, ubuntuguide.org sorry
<hanasaki> did that
<pasv> Err everytime mplayer or another app tries to access the sound it just freezes
<pasv> :(
<gyaresu> sexcopter8000m, you must have a fat or ext2 partition (both are non-journaling)
<bob2> pasv: so, tell them to use esd
<bob2> pasv: e.g. mplayer -vo xv -ao esd foo.avi
<salapoliisi> i know there's a such a thing as alsa and esd, but what is osd?
<bob2> phanter: sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //ipofserver//sharename /mnt/
<bob2> salapoliisi: "esd"
<hanasaki> heh,,.. unstilled and reinstaleld and it works go figure.. thanks DeFi
<pasv> oooo ty
<hanasaki> deFrysk:
<salapoliisi> bob2: so it's alternative esd?
<lesshaste>  how do you unblock someone in gaim?
<siimo> lesshaste, tools > privacy
<Arsenio_Lupin> i've a problem with kmail and address book (kubuntu) someone can help me?
<deFrysk> hanasaki, where did you get 1.4 from ?
<pasv> bob2: it just tells me end of file
<pasv> :\
<gyaresu> bob2, the sudo command is a bit messy eh?
<pasv> doesnt play the audio
<Burgundavia> Arsenio_Lupin, you might want to try in #kubuntu
<pasv> says no sound
<bob2> salapoliisi: I don't understand you.  if you're asking about "esd", not "osd", then it's a sound server, and is more or less obsoleted by dmix
<deFrysk> afaIk hoary is 1.02
<gyaresu> bob2, with the mount n such.
<bob2> pasv: pkill esd ; mplayer -ao oss foo.avi
<feugan3333> Anybody know anything about initrd?
<Arsenio_Lupin> Burgundavia: i've tried, but no answer
<deFrysk> 1.0.4 i mean
<bob2> gyaresu: no, not messy at all
<bob2> feugan3333: best to just ask your question
<hanasaki> backports
<gyaresu> bob2, mapping the server to /mnt i mean
<bob2> gyaresu: ? you're mounting a share.
<deFrysk> hanasaki, try flashplayer-mozilla
<Arsenio_Lupin> there is none
<feugan3333> bob2: I did :-) I'll paste it again.
<hanasaki> its working now
<salapoliisi> bob2: could it be oss then?
<hanasaki> heh,,.. unstilled and reinstaleld and it works go figure.. thanks DeFi
<bob2> salapoliisi: could what be oss?
<gyaresu> bob2, i just meant like /mnt/foo not just /mnt
<bob2> gyaresu: I don't understand what you're saying, but you can mount it anywhere that you want
<salapoliisi> bob2: there's something like that in the multimedia panel where i select if i use either alsa or esd
<gyaresu> bob2, the n00bs will mount it straight onto /mnt (duzzenmatter)
<hitler01> 12
<bob2> salapoliisi: I don't know what the "multimedia panel" is
<feugan3333> bob2: I basically uderstand why an initrd image is created, but not sure if I should create another initrd image for my newly compiled kernel or can I reuse the old image?
<gyaresu> salapoliisi, bob2 sys >> prefs >> multimedia
<bob2> feugan3333: if you're compiling your own kernel, you should just compile it so you don't need an initrd at all
<bob2> feugan3333: ie compile in your ide/scsi controller driver, and your root filesystem module, instead of as mouldes
<salapoliisi> gyaresu: yeah something like that
<bob2> feugan3333: and, no, in general, you can't use the same initrd between different kernels
<pasv> Where does esd start from?
<bob2> pasv: gnome starts it
<bob2> (ie gnome-session)
<pasv> Hmm thanks bob2
<pasv> Ah right.
<pasv> Hmm I think i got rid of it ^^
<feugan3333> bob2: Thanks, I don't thinks I have the knowledge to compiler scsi drivers into the kernel, but I'll take a look. What is the easiest option for a kernel newbie, using mkinitrd or compiling scsi drivers into the kernel?
<bob2> feugan3333: simplest is not compiling it at all
<bob1> bob2
<pasv> Now I have but one more problem that I need to solve.
<pasv> I have integrated wireless in this laptop I've recently bought and I'm wondering how I could turn it on.
<bob2> feugan3333: why are you building a new one?  in general, if an ubuntu kernel is missing something you need, it's a bug.
<bob2> depends entirely on the wireless chipset
<bob1> wifi good
<pasv> Celeron M. Um it's broad range
<bob2> that's not useful
<pasv> on a different system I used ipw2200
<bob2> is it a Centrino laptop?
<pasv> Negative
<pasv> celeron
<hyphenated> pasv: so on ubuntu, use ipw2200
<feugan3333> bob2: got 2GB of ram and need to change kernel option to see this ram, It only sees 986MB
<pasv> It's a package?
<pasv> :|
<bob2> feugan3333: no you don't
<bob2> pasv: no, it's not
<feugan3333> bob2: ???
<bob2> pasv: if it's indeed a mini-pci ipw2200 card, the driver will have been loaded during the install
<feugan3333> bob2: what should it do then?
<bob2> pasv: paste the output of "lspci | grep Network" to #flood
<bob2> feugan3333: what cpu do you have?
<hyphenated> pasv: in a shell, type in dmesg | grep ipw
<hyphenated> if that gives you a few lines, then it probably loaded it
<feugan3333> bob2: amd64
<bob2> feugan3333: er...you're running the i386 port of ubuntu on that?
<pasv> hyphenated: No lines.
<hilkiah> hi
<feugan3333> bob2: yeah, having toooo many problems with amd64 version
<pasv> bob2: I pasted the output of lspci
<hilkiah> i'm a nw ubuntu convert (from fedora)
<bob2> feugan3333: problems with Free software?
<hilkiah> and have jut installed 5.04
<bob2> feugan3333: anyway, sudo aptitude install linux-k7
<hilkiah> but the system gets VERY slow (xorg utitlizing a high cpu %)
<hilkiah> anyone ever experienced this????
<bob2> pasv: is it too late/hard to exchange the laptop?
<bob2> pasv: if so, you'll need to use ndiswrapper.
<hilkiah> i found a temp solution (Option NoAccel yes) for my ati driver
<pasv> I believe I'll use the ndiswrapper this laptop has worked flawlessly except for the wifi.
<pasv> :|
<feugan3333> bob2: thanks for your help, I gota go. I'm not sure I understand, but if your still online later I'd like to talk more about it.
<yonil> im trying to run a game and i get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" --- ive googled and found installing 3d-graphic card driver should resolve the problem, but im on a laptop, which i guess means no 3d card.. what can i do?
<pasv> I could always buy a pcmia card and use it for wireless right?
<bob2> feugan3333: installing that kernel will give you highmem support, without recompiling
<bob2> pasv: sure
<bob2> yonil: don't assume, find out what vide ocard you have
<pasv> Err I tried loading the ipw2200 module and insmod gave me the error Unknown symbol in module
<pasv> :(
<hyphenated> pasv: you should use modprobe to load modules, not insmod
<pasv> Now how do I create a wireless device? like wlan0?
<pasv> or should it have appeared already
<hyphenated> pasv: if it loaded correctly, then you should be able to see it in iwconfig
<pasv> lo eth0 and sit0 (whats that?) all give the result: no wireless extention
<ColonelKernel> I made the ubuntu wallpaper blue so I could use a blue theme, looks so nice
<pasv> I believe this is a rather new notebook as I cant find any documentation on it pertaining to linux.
<pasv> Nice
<pasv> ColonelKernel: dcc ?
<pasv> or post?
<pasv> :)
<ColonelKernel> Ill post it somewhere  - where can I post it?
<pasv> imgbucket?
<pasv> oh
<pasv> 4chan.org
<pasv> underwall papers.
<Jowi> ColonelKernel, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<martigan> anyone can help me xdmcp? I got a black screen with a mouse pointer when logging in, nothing more :(
<ColonelKernel> Jowi, no
<yonil> bob2, its called Intel 855GM, i think it supports 3d, but i cant install the nvidia drivers or the same which usually solves that problem ... any ideas?
<fruitybumlover> hey guys, is there anyway i can write 2 my windows partion in ubuntu???
<ColonelKernel> hmph
<pasv> martigan: what window manager are you trying to run?
<fruitybumlover> forgto 2 add that its ntfs
<martigan> pasv, gnome
<pasv> Did is show any signs of gdm (the login manager)?
<ColonelKernel> pasv, im not finding it on there
<pasv> ColonelKernel: wha?
<martigan> pasv: no just a black screen with a cursor (cross). firewall has to be proberly configured
<ColonelKernel> wallpapers on that site
<pasv> Press alt+ctrl+f1
<pasv> then login as your user.
<fruitybumlover> Any1  is there anyway i can write 2 my windows ntfs partion in ubuntu???
<pasv> fruitybumlover: I'd like to know that as well
<pasv> I believe there is an option in the kernel
<pasv> BUT
<pasv> I've heard that when you write to the ntfs it'll corrupt files
<pasv> You can do this through samba or something I dont remember
<pasv> <-- 4am
<fruitybumlover> or is there a way for me 2 change the permissions??
<Upayavira> fruitybumlover: you should have a FAT32 partition that both OSes use to share data. Treat NTFS as read only from Linux
<pasv> ColonelKernel: Try 4chan?
<ColonelKernel> pasv, no wallpapers section there
<pasv> Yes there is in the first iframe click proceed
<martigan> brb
<pasv> then click on wall papers/general.
<pasv> Is it really safe to resize a ntfs partition
<ColonelKernel> you are smoking rocks
<pasv> ??
<pasv> 4chan.org ?
<salapoliisi_> 4chan <3
<ColonelKernel> http://www.4chan.org/
<pasv> ColonelKernel: yeah
<pasv> scroll down
<pasv> then hit proceed
<pasv> salapoliisi_: nekkid pics of j00r mum ftw
<pasv> ^^;; jk
<fruitybumlover> ok then the other alternativie is bein able 2 read linux partitions in windows, i know that Explore2fs can do that but im usin riserfs and not ext2 or 3.... So is there a way 2 change my files system 2 ext 3 without re-installin ubuntu??
<salapoliisi_> pasv: well you have to admit that she's hot if you are wankig for her
<pasv> lol
<Nermal> fruitybumlover, no
<Blaamann> How do I restart services in Ubuntu ? e.g sshd or apache2
<Nermal>  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<fruitybumlover> is there another app like Explore2fs that will read riserfs in windows??
<pasv> Blaamann: same goes with sshd
<Nermal> fruitybumlover, google
<salapoliisi_> Blaamann: you can also kill them and then open again
<Jowi> Blaamann, /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Nermal> though that isn't nice
<fruitybumlover> i have tried and only came up with risertools but that dowsn work 4 x64 windows:S
<pasv> sshd*
<pasv> :D
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, stop with the shite advice
<fruitybumlover> doesnt*
<Nermal> fruitybumlover, then no ?
<Blaamann> Thanks, I was looking for "/sbin/services".
<pasv> oh nvm
<salapoliisi_> Nermal: why is that shit advice?
<pasv> lol
<pasv> :D
<pasv> usually sshd
<fruitybumlover> okie dokie then.... cheers Nermal
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, because killing services isn't as clean as using the service scripts
<salapoliisi_> Nermal: what's the cause of that?
<Nermal> can leave lock files open, not shut down databases cleanly etc
<salapoliisi_> okay
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, ok then, kill -9 a postgresql server
<Nermal> any enjoy
<Nermal> and*
<salapoliisi_> it's kinda hard while im installing ubuntu right now
<Nermal> *waves hands in rage*
<pasv> How is it that you do net mounts?
<Nermal> n00bs everywhere.. stuck to my shoes, in my hair, in my eyes
<Nermal> pasv, nfs ?
<Nermal> or smb ?
<pasv> ah I dont want to bother with smb so nfs
<salapoliisi_> Nermal: if you don't like them why are you helping them?
<Nermal> pasv, then mount <ip>/<server>:/path/to/exported/mountpoint /local/mountpoint
<Nermal> ie: mount server1:/home/foo /mnt/homefoo
<ColonelKernel> ok I got the blue ubuntu wallpaper up
<salapoliisi_> is it possible to make ubuntu work as a wlan server
<Nermal> you can also add -o nolock if you don't want locking
<pasv> ok
<ColonelKernel> http://cgi.4chan.org/wg/imgboard.html
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, I imagine so
<ColonelKernel> im looking for the animated gif of that cat pouncing on the baby
<salapoliisi_> :D
<ColonelKernel> I want that real bad and I cant find it anywhere
<pasv> Nermal: How do you set that up on the server side?
<Nermal> ColonelKernel, nice
<Nermal> pasv, install the nfs server stuff, edit /etc/exports and start the nfs server
<ColonelKernel> I found one that they replaced the cat with patrick duffies head
<pasv> or k
<hilkiah> can anyone tell me how i can update my ati driver/??
<hilkiah> pls?
<Nermal> hilkiah, may be something in the wiki re ati drivers
<ColonelKernel> you guys like the blue ubuntu wallpaper?
<Nermal> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<qt2> er... is there a way to install alsaconf in hoary? o.O;
<ColonelKernel> It looks good on my system with a blue theme
<Nermal> ColonelKernel, yah :)
<hilkiah> wil check there
<Nermal> though I currently have a picture of saturn on my desktop
<ColonelKernel> nice, tis good to contribute
<qt2> i could really make use of it, because the last thing not working on the other system is the sound.
<Nermal> http://nermal.org/gallery/albums/5/55.jpg :)
<pasv> Nermal: isn't nfs insecure though?
<pasv> :(
<Nermal> pasv, erm.. depends what you mean by secure
<pasv> I mean cant anyone on my network just mount that export?
<Nermal> data isn't encrypted iirc
<salapoliisi_> Nermal: what's that icon theme?
<Nermal> you could use sftp if you want it encryped - nautilus supports browsing it
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, erm.. just some gant icons
<salapoliisi_> okay
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=7214
<Nermal> ported they are called "umicons"
<Blaamann> I would also love to get gaim 1.40  (it supports ICQ file transfers!), any Ubuntu/debian packages around ?
<Nermal> pasv, permissions wise it's reasonable.. as long as you have root_squash enabled
<MyComputer> Blaamann it's rather trivial to compile it yourself
<Nermal> it's also stateless and uses udp under linux normally not tcp
<pasv> ah
<pasv> Because I'd like to mount it for my anime dir
<pasv> :)
<Blaamann> MyComputer: No tricky dependencies ?
<pasv> think it'd be ok to just run vids off a nfs mount?
<pasv> probably increase the -cache for mplayer or something
<MyComputer> Blaamann Gaim is easy to compile
<Nermal> pasv, nfs will maintain permissions via file owner UID
<Nermal> which in turn is mapped to the username
<Nermal> man nfs should give you some more info
<mumbles> qt2
<Blaamann> Ok, I will try and put a prefix so it is easy to remove.
<pasv> Im reading that atm
<pasv> :)
<mumbles> i have sound problems as well
<Nermal> Blaamann, you can uninstall with sudo make uninstall :)
<Nermal> lemme look for ubuntu packages though
<mumbles> but mines becouse my internal sound on my motherbord isent supported yet
<mumbles> intel desktop D915PGN
<ex-parrot> seeing as gnomedesktop is down, does anyone have the latest starterbar version (0.31.3 or higher) handy?
<ex-parrot> the currently available release doesn't run due to python-xdg incompatability
<ex-parrot> I'm talking about gdesklets here
<Nermal> ex-parrot, tried #gdesklets on irc.gnome.org ? :)
<ex-parrot> aha!
<Nermal> author sits in there as well as some other people
<ex-parrot> just for the record, everybody, Nermal is awesome.
<Nermal> aw
<ex-parrot> thanks :P
<Nermal> I have my moments
<Nermal> when I'm not spinning plates or pulling my hair out
<tiglionabbit> hey guys...  I just found the weirdest file in my home directory.  It's bright red.  How the heck did this get here?  lrwxrwxrwx   1 nick nick       43 2005-05-31 23:49 .#crap -> nick@localhost.localdomain.10779:1117598672
<qt2> anyone?
<salapoliisi_> Nermal: what is that weather and cpu called in your desktop?
<qt2> is there a way to install alsaconf in hoary?
<tiglionabbit> qt2: I don't know
<tiglionabbit> why not google it?
<tiglionabbit> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/63/2005/05/3/323621
<tiglionabbit> does that help?
<tiglionabbit> hehe, now, any theories on how that red file got there?
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, erm.. that's a gdesklet.. but the site is dead atm due to gnomedesktop.org exploding
<Nermal> tiglionabbit, a red file means an invalid symlink
<qt2> i have googled it, and nope, it doesnt help.
<salapoliisi_> Nermal: okay, i might like to use that myself :)
<Nermal> means it's a symlink pointing to a file that doesn't exist
<tiglionabbit> Nermal: thanks.  I don't think I even know the command to create such a file though, so how could it have gotten there?
<Nermal> I imagine you ran something from irc or something involving the channel #crap
<tiglionabbit> from irc?
<tiglionabbit> I use irssi
<Nermal> well yeah.. using /exec
<tiglionabbit> really
<bRadArmPitt> I look for Nvu 1.0 for Ubuntu Hoary but cannot find, do I install "Tarball built on Linspire 5.0 (Debian k2.6.10), gcc/g++ 3.3.5" on Nvud ownloadpage?
<tiglionabbit> I have another red file that appears to be a normal zip though
<mirak> does anyone uses toolchain here ?
<ColonelKernel> does anyone know where I can get a copy of that animated gif of that cat pouncing on that baby that was all ove the net a few years ago?
<tiglionabbit> lol, ColonelKernel, that is such a linux question, I'm sure we'll know the answer to that
<reka> ColonelKernel: it sounds rather sadistic :-/
<salapoliisi_> sounds fishy
<salapoliisi_> and i don't like fish
<bRadArmPitt> I look for Nvu 1.0 for Ubuntu Hoary but cannot find, do I install "Tarball built on Linspire 5.0 (Debian k2.6.10), gcc/g++ 3.3.5" on Nvud ownloadpage?
<Nermal> ColonelKernel, images.google.com ?
<Nermal> !nvui
<ubotu> No idea, Nermal
<Nermal> !nvu
<ubotu> hmm... nvu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<bRadArmPitt> how to install thank you i read that
<Nermal> bRadArmPitt, see the ubuntulinux.org link
<ColonelKernel> Nermal, thats what I thought but im having no luck
<catfox> anyone know a command to just return the time?
<catfox> "date" gives me date + time etc
<Nermal> catfox, man date
<bRadArmPitt> can that tarball work on nvu site
<Nermal> bRadArmPitt, yeah
<bRadArmPitt> i use that and it will work really on ubuntu linux?
<Nermal> yes
<martigan> bRadArmPitt,  nvu is in my synaptic
<Nermal> !show nvu
<ubotu> I don't know, Nermal
<bRadArmPitt> martigan version 1.0 is in there?
<Nermal> hmm
<Elch|VS|Network> hi
<Nermal> !info nvu
<Nermal> <ubotu> Package 'nvu' does not exist.
<Nermal> hmm :|
<martigan> nope 0.99 sorry
<badnews> hi there....
<bRadArmPitt> martigan that is the problem
<rasputnik> catfox: date takes loads of arguments, read the manpage
<bRadArmPitt> martigan i trying the 1.0 download from nvu site because it is not on ubuntu downloads
<badnews> have an issue with firefox plugins.... can smn help me?
<Nermal> badnews, maybe.. or #mozilla
<bRadArmPitt> !info nvu
<badnews> no, its ubuntu related. what is the *recommended* way to install ff plugins? a regular user cannot install plugins at all, since he has no write permissions outside his home. sudo firefox installs the plugins for root. Of course I can do a console install of flash etc - but what is the *official* way to do it?
<martigan> badnews, hold on i got a solution i think
<qt2> i dont get this damn thing...
<twilight> hello there, i'm on breezy. i've this error after a Xorg upgrade: Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exists, 0) and the same for module "mouse" and for module "keyboard". Any idea?
<bRadArmPitt> there is an Xorg upgrade?
<bRadArmPitt> what are the new features
<Nermal> probably not much
<Jowi> twilight, please see the topic
<twilight> Jowi: ok...
<bRadArmPitt> !info gramps
<ubotu> gramps: (Genealogical Research and Analysis Management Program), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.8-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 6161 kB, Installed size: 14128 kB
<martigan> badnews, type about:config in firefox url box, change the general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 you can now install pugins and themes
<Nermal> twilight, I'm on breezy and haven't seen that error
<Nermal> tried running xorgconf again ?
<martigan> firefox is 1.0.4 they just seem to forget to update that setting or something
<twilight> yes Nermal
<bRadArmPitt> firefox is 1.0.5
<yonil> bob2, its called Intel 855GM, i think it supports 3d, but i cant install the nvidia drivers or the same which usually solves that problem ... any ideas?
<badnews> about: says its 1.0.4.... trying....
<Nermal> badnews, I can install plugins as user
<twilight> Nermal: i've done an upgrade 1 hour ago
<martigan> atleats my plugins work perfectly  trough this setting ;)
<Nermal> twilight, I won't be upgrading then :)
<twilight> Nermal: :)
<Nermal> twilight, hmm.. maybe some paths have changed
<Nermal> nv should be there :|
<twilight> Nermal: he sets the pathModule to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules, i believe is ok
<Nermal> and are the modules in there ?
<hussam> anybody here's tried xfce 4.2.2?
<mumbles> right brake from tideyin gup room
<mumbles> any ideas on how to get my sound working ?
<twilight> Nermal: one second, i prepare a page and put in that some info
<mumbles> intel desktop D915PGN
<mumbles> apparetnley some people have managed to get it working
<twilight> Nermal: first, my Xorg.0.log: slorenzo.ath.cx/Xorg.0.log
<badnews> ff plugins: changed subVendor to 1.0.4. install fails with "completing plugin finder service - java runtime environment - not available" so I have to do a manual install...
<mirak> nobody uses toolchain ?
<Shorty`> where does one get fspot from?
<Nermal> erm..
<Nermal> !info f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: (personal photo management application), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.12-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 519 kB, Installed size: 1940 kB
<Nermal> sudo apt-get install f-spot :)
<Shorty`> E: Couldn't find package f-spot
<Shorty`> weird
<Shorty`> *checks repositories*
<bRadArmPitt> !info xmame
<Nermal> it's in universe apparently
<Shorty`> could be a 64bit thing?
<twilight> Nermal: ls /usr/X11R6/lib/modules : slorenzo.ath.cx/ls_modules
<Nermal> erm.. might might be
<Nermal> depends if mono is available for 64 bit I guess
<Shorty`> I'm thinking so
<bRadArmPitt> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: (Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache)), section web, is optional. Version: 2.5.8-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 722 kB, Installed size: 2072 kB
<hussam> I have a question. I compiled/installed xfce 4.2.2 using gui installer. I enabled composite. but I got no shadows. I know xorg.conf is configured correctly because I get shadows in kde 3.4.1. any ideas?
<Shorty`> seems to be.. weird
<Nermal> twilight, hmmm.. is nv in any of the subdirs ?
<twilight> Nermal: you can tell me in exact name?
<Shorty`> does ubuntu have a beast similar to packages.debian.org ?
<twilight> Nermal: so i'll looking for it in the system
<Nermal> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o
<bRadArmPitt> packages.ubuntu.com
<Shorty`> ahah
<Nermal> is where it is on my hoary box
<Shorty`> I was about to try that
<Shorty`> ahaha
<twilight> Nermal: thanks
<Nermal> thats the "nv" bit :)
<Shorty`> gah
<Shorty`> nothing for 64bit
<twilight> i haven't the directory "drivers" o_O
<reka> mumbles: i suggest you ask crimsun when he's active.  he's the resident sound guru
<bRadArmPitt> why do you say nothing for 64 bit why do people say that cannot you run the 32 bit version?
<mumbles> ok will do
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know what wireless belkin cards work?
<mumbles> my processer is a 64bit one
<twilight> i've found many packages of driver for Xorg, i'm going to install it
<bRadArmPitt> your 64 bit cpu can run 32 bit programs though correct?
<dylan_> yes it can 64bit is backwards compat.
<Shorty`> bRadArmPitt, my point is that was the reason I couldn't download it
<bRadArmPitt> so by saying there is nothing for 64 bit, when there is 32 bit, is that not incorrect?
<dylan_> does anybody know if Breezy is any good?
<pluffsy> do you have any guesses on when  the next stable ubuntu will be released?
<bRadArmPitt> dylan_ says it is backwards compat
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know what wireless belkin cards work?
<Dorward> pluffsy: From the very first page of the Wiki: #
<Dorward> BreezyBadger - Version 5.10. Next release, scheduled for October 2005.
<bRadArmPitt> why is badger breezy?
<qt2> wtf...
* qt2 stabs es-18xx
<pluffsy> ah thanks
<yonil> im trying to compile a driver and it says im missing the kernel modules.. what should i do ?
<qt2> bRadArmPitt, because it was jealous that he hedgehox was hoary?
<gustavo> hey, i just installed ubuntu
<gustavo> what should i do now?
<gustavo> coz nothing is working
<reka> gustavo: such as?
<gustavo> music player for example
<gustavo> and, whats my root password?
<reka> !tell gustavo about restricted
<reka> !tell gustavo about rootsudo
<ThE_CeltiC> !tell ThE_CeltiC about rootsudo
<ThE_CeltiC> i have the same problem :)
<reka> ThE_CeltiC: you can /msg ubotu <term> if you want to try other ones out :)
<gustavo> and what about the repositories?
<ThE_CeltiC> reka: tks ;)
<reka> !tell gustavo about repositories
<Garrison> Anyone know how to solve this: WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!! (when make-installing alsa)
<reka> :)
<emanuelez> rubyonrails
<bigfoot1> Hello everyone. Today, I was so happy to discover the program that will allow us to make free PC to phone calls. Voipbuster.com has it. But it only has a windows version. IS there  an equivalent program for ubuntu? Thanks so much! I'm so excited if this is possible for us at Ubuntu!
<Dorward> Garrison: Run a mixer and unmute them.
<ficoc> does anyone use "X-Lite" ? i have a problem with the audio wizard
<bRadArmPitt> I like ubuntuguide
<Garrison> I ran 'nvmixer' and unmuted everything, but its not working..
<gustavo> when i do the sudo apt-setup it crashes
<gustavo> y?
<yonil> im trying to install a driver, and it cant seem to find my kernel source ... although i have linux-source installed ... any ideas?
<reka> Garrison: alsamixer
<Garrison> kernel-headers?
<reka> gustavo: apt-setup?
<ColonelKernel> yonil, install kernel-headers
<Garrison> reka: doesn't run
<bigfoot1> how do we do a terminal search for stuff in the repo's?
<Garrison> reka: no such device
<chase> does anyone know where i can get a copy of genmenu? its not in the apt repositorys and i cant connect to gtk.no to download it?
<yonil> ColonelKernel, i'll try
<Jowi> I'm getting: collect2: ld returned 1 exit status. Anyone knows why that would happen? (gcc 3.3)
* ColonelKernel is really impressed with ubuntu
<gustavo> reka, apt-setup, coz my apt has ubuntu cd as repositories source
<gustavo> reka, i wanna change to ftp
<Garrison> how would i remove a module from loading at boot time? (ie. dont load the nvaudio stuff when booting)
<monteiro> Garrison : chmod -x /etc/init.d/module_you_don't_want
<reka> gustavo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yonil> ColonelKernel, as i thought, i already have them ... and linux-image, and everything ..
<ColonelKernel> yonil, thats very odd
<yonil> ColonelKernel, i know, this is what it says: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build:  No such file or directory
<yonil> i have that folder, but not the build folder in it ..
<tuxme> tell me how to make my ubuntu boot up have a graphic but not text like it does now
<reka> gustavo: then you can either comment out the CD source by inserting a # character at the start of it's line, or change the whole file to the sample one found here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bigfoot1> Does anybody have "kiax" installed? I downloaded Kiax.deb from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=131960. How do i install it?
<martigan> anyone know how to get Mercury to work in hoary?
<ColonelKernel> what happens if you just make one
<gustavo> reka, i must find brazilian repositories for ubuntu T_T
<yonil> ColonelKernel, i'll try ..
<reka> gustavo: after you've saved the edited file, close it and run sudo apt-get update
<reka> gustavo: what's the brazilian domain name? e.g. australian one is au
<gustavo> reka, br i gues
<bigfoot1> anybody here heard of the program called voipbuster (voipbuster.com)? it allows windows users to make free pc to phone calls
<yonil> ColonelKernel, nope, its looking for files over there ..
<reka> then change the lines inserting br at the start
<gustavo> reka, btw, my fstab doesnt display my windows partition
<reka> gustavo: example: change "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse" to "deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse"
<gustavo> hmmm thx a lot
<reka> gustavo: to auto-mount your windows partition: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<gustavo> reka, and what about the fstab, do u have a sample line of how to recognize windows partition?
<gustavo> thank u^^
<gustavo> reka, whats this gst-register thing?
<tuxme> gustavo gstreamer?
<gustavo> well my audio programs arent working
<gustavo> it tells me to use gst-register
<reka> gustavo: what program?
<Jowi> gustavo, gst-register tells gstreamer what decoders are available
<ThE_CeltiC> how can i configure a usb mouse?
<ateves> is there a way to increase the width of the gnome panel icons? so that i could use icons that are twice as wide as high
<Jowi> gustavo, totem and rhythmbox use gstreamer
<gustavo> those two programs arent working
<Jowi> gustavo, so you are missing codecs probably. what media files are you trying to play?
<gustavo> none, i just tried to open the program
<khurtiz2> is there a faq somewhere for installing apache/php/mysql under ubuntu? i'm guessing they're already installed, just haven't figured out where yet ...
<Jowi> gustavo, and what exact error do you get?
<ThE_CeltiC> how can i configure a usb mouse?
<gustavo> "did u ran gst-register?"
<gustavo> that error
<Jowi> gustavo, so open a terminal and type: gst-register-0.8
<Garrison> how can i forcefully unmute anything alsa?
<reka> khurtiz2: ubotu comes up with this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo/
<bigfoot1> anyone: can you tell me how to install a .deb file?
<Dorward> bigfoot1:man dpkg
<gustavo> Jowi,  still get the error
<reka> Garrison: try: apps > sound/video > vol control
<Garrison> alien -d whatever_.deb
<bigfoot1> Garrison, you talking to me?
<adwait> hello ppl
<reka> Garrison: then file > change device , then select the alsa one and check if the levels are muted for it
<Jowi> gustavo, are you trying to play mp3 or ogg or what?
<Garrison> bigfoot1, yes, sorry, i messed it up, it's actually dpkg -i package_name.deb
<khurtiz2> thanks reka
<gustavo> im just trying to open the program T_T
<bigfoot1> Garrison, thanks!
<gustavo> i better download xmms
<reka> gustavo: you didn't read the restricted formats page did you?
<Garrison> reka: there's only one device, and it's my nVidia OSS Mixer
<Garrison> I installed that damned nvidia unified driver cr*p, and I want to get it off my system.
<reka> gustavo: you need to install seperate codecs if you want to use totem or rythmbox.  xmms or bmp come with their own.  just make sure to change the ouput plugn to esound in preferences
<Garrison> I'm trying to install alsa, and get it working.
<gustavo> reka, ok, doing that now
<ThE_CeltiC> how can i configure a usb mouse? anyone!??
<bigfoot1> does anybody here use dselect to install .debs?
<reka> Garrison: : this works for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Garrison> bigfoot1, why? whats the problem with dpkg?
<reka> Garrison: but use at your own risk i guess
<bigfoot1> Garrison, i just went to [man dpkg]  and it mentioned that dselect is a frontend for dpkg. And I just prefer front end stuff. That's all. I'm a newbie so i have no idea what this is all about, and i prefer gui over terminal. But to answer your question, there's no problem with dpkg.
<tuxme> !info splashy
<tuxme> what is splashy
<tuxme> they say in kubuntu channel to use splashy for graphical boot but what is it
<virgule> tuxme: google know it all ;)
<bigfoot1> garrison, Dorward: i ran the the dpkg command. I got this error: dpkg: error processing jeff/kiax.deb (--install):
<bigfoot1>  cannot access archive: Not a directory
<bigfoot1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bigfoot1> oh never mind.
<bigfoot1> i fixed it.
<bigfoot1> I got this "dependency error". What must i do: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kiax:
<bigfoot1>  kiax depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4); however:
<bigfoot1>   Version of libqt3c102-mt on system is 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3.
<LinuxNewbie> hello there
<LinuxNewbie>  i just need some information about network
<ColonelKernel> looks like part of freenode ust went down
<adwait> LinuxNewbie: like...........?
<LinuxNewbie> ok here it is
<ThE_CeltiC> my usb mouse don`t work! what can i do ?
<bigfoot1> how can i get a newer version of n libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4)? I need it for kiax.
* feugan3333 reads the initrd man page and then tries to kill himself
<adwait> bigfoot1: u can apt-get it....
<bigfoot1> correction: how can i get a newer version of  libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4)? I need it for kiax.
<bigfoot1> adwait, how?
<Garrison> sudo apt-get install libqt[TAB, and choose one] 
<martigan> anyone know how to get Mercury to work in hoary?
<adwait> sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<LinuxNewbie> the thing is i got this on my mind, is it possible for a person to stay on a network eventhough he is far awy, like 50 miles
<feugan3333> lol
<bigfoot1> Garrison, adwait, will apt-get have this version? I thought ubuntu automatically updates our systems. Please clarify.
<adwait> LinuxNewbie: tht really depends on wht ur using to logon to the network.......u can be on the network from another planet provided u have the right methods/means
<LinuxNewbie> like you have a pc, and you can connect to another PC
<Garrison> bigfoot1, it might, or rather, I'd think it would.  have to apt-get upgrade'd yet?
<adwait> bigfoot1: it updates ur system if u run sudo apt-get upgrade.......otherwise it doesnt
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<Garrison> bigfoot1; have you**
<LinuxNewbie> is that like intranet
<adwait> bigfoot1: try running the command.......if apt-get doesnt hv a new version, it will tell u so
<bigfoot1> so i should run sudo apt-get upgrade regularly to make sure all my files are current?
<feugan3333> LinuxNewbie: you mean use the remote pc as if it was in front of you?
<Garrison> bigfoot1; bingo
<LinuxNewbie> nope
<bigfoot1> Garrison, why doesn't ubuntu do it automatically?
<LinuxNewbie> like they are in the same netowrk by very far away
<LinuxNewbie> like in a lan
<LinuxNewbie> but very far
<LinuxNewbie> is that possible?
<Garrison> bigfoot1; Too much like windoze I guess.
<adwait> LinuxNewbie: wht do u think the internet is?
<bigfoot1> Garrison, i ran sudo apt-get upgrade, but kiax still has that same unmet dependency.
<gustavo> xmms working ! ^
<Garrison> bigfoot1; what is kiax?
<feugan3333> LinuxNewbie: there are problems with security, that why VPN's were invented. And yes it's possible
<Whistler> gustavo congrats
<LinuxNewbie> but you have to have a ISP for the internet to join the network
<adwait> bigfoot1: tht means a newer version not available with apt-get...i can install from deb, if u can find it
<Jowi> LinuxNewbie, I think you are looking for a VPN solution
<LinuxNewbie> can they stay connected without the use of internet
* Garrison reboots for alsa config
<LinuxNewbie> VPN can do that?
<Jowi> LinuxNewbie, the internet is of course needed
<bigfoot1> Garrison, kiax is a  voip program that, connected to the voipbuster.com network, will allow us linux users to make free PC to phone calls!
<adwait> LinuxNewbie: right.....well for tht long a distance, u could either connect the two comps over the internet.......or, u could install a dial in server on one pc, and then dial in from the other pc
<reka> gustavo: fyi, the beep-media-player interface is prettier... if that matters to you.
<feugan3333> LinuxNewbie: your not making any sense
<bigfoot1> adwait, thanks. but what do you mean yuo can install from deb, if i can find it? What is "it"? kiax.deb?
<feugan3333> LinuxNewbie: you said you wanted to use the internet
<ex-parrot> it would seem that installing compositing and xcompmgr has actually _improved_ window rendering on my system
<LinuxNewbie> nope i dont want to use the internet
<LinuxNewbie> just stay connected without the use of internet
<adwait> bigfoot1: umm...google it, u might find the deb file for it..
<gustavo> reka, thank u, i will take a look
<feugan3333> LinuxNewbie: If you don't want to use the internet, you connect the computers with a private network
<adwait> bigfoot1: google the name of the dependencies.....chances are u can find the dependencie frm the same place u downloaded the app
<LinuxNewbie> yes kinda like that
<gustavo> reka, prettieness is fundamental :P
<Jowi> LinuxNewbie, if you do not want to use internet you will have to make your own network for example with 2 dial-up modems. but that is a use of good money for a crap service
* ex-parrot will be selling Cat-5s in the foyer after the seminar
<LinuxNewbie> so VPN is the next best thing?
<adwait> LinuxNewbie: like i said, run a dial in server on one machine.......and then dial in to tht machine frm the othr.......tht could work out to be expensive though
<Jowi> LinuxNewbie, yes. VPN is what you want.
<bigfoot1> adwait, i have already found this deb file (http://kiax.sourceforge.net/), but this kiax program needs the  libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4).
<LinuxNewbie> is VPN very secured?
<Jowi> LinuxNewbie, VPN connects two local networks to eachother as if they were in the same network. VPN is very secure.
<feugan3333> LinuxNewbie: Yes very secure
<LinuxNewbie> even though they are very far away from each other?
<adwait> bigfoot1: http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/libqt3c102-mt
<feugan3333> LinuxNewbie: err, if setup correctly
<Jowi> LinuxNewbie, have a look at cisco's homepage for more info or wikipedia
<bigfoot1> adwait, thanks, but what do i do with that url?
<Jowi> LinuxNewbie, VPN acts like if your computer in the USA was beside the computer in Europe
<adwait> go there......select ur architecture, download the *.deb file
<LinuxNewbie> thnx alot men
<Jowi> Check wikipedia or cisco's homepage
<LinuxNewbie> atleast i have some idea
<adwait> bigfoot1: thn install the deb file, and then try installing the app tht u were originally trying to install
<LinuxNewbie> ill try to research on VPN on google
<LinuxNewbie> thnx alot guys
<bigfoot1> adwait, if i understand correctly, the app IS the deb file.
<salapoliisi_> can i change my 386 kernel to 686 with just apt-get?
<adwait> bigfoot1: uuh no u dont understand...........whn it says it needs something (the dependencie), that means it needs a library, or another application installed........so u download tht other application or library (which again is a deb file) and then u install tht app u were installing.........got it?
<bigfoot1> adwait, i understand.
<adwait> :)
<martigan> salapoliisi_, yes
<gustavo> so far i like ubuntu.... but eaht a weird name.....
<adwait> gustavo: ubuntu = humanity in some african language
<adwait> !ubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<bigfoot1> adwait, just wondering why doesn't ubuntu repo have the latest version of libqt3c102-mt ?
<gustavo> yeah
<gustavo> but still thats weird
<yonil> how can i quit X ?
<adwait> bigfoot1: umm...no idea.......maybe u should run sudo apt-get update, tht downloads the fresh list of available apps on apt-get
<martigan> salapoliisi_, afte rthe install of 686 you can select in from grub, boot it and remove 386 with apt-get remove
<ThE_CeltiC>  /dev/mouse No such file?  wtf !!??
<bigfoot1> adwait, i don't know my computer's "architecture". my pc is a normal one.
<ex-parrot> gustavo, how is it weirder than gentoo or yopper ?
<adwait> yonil: sudo init 1 ........or press ctrl+shift+F1
<cavediver> Hi. I have no luck finding a quicktime plugin for Firefox? Is there one availible ?
<adwait> bigfoot1: i386
<twilight> Nermal: all is changed. Now there are packages as xserver-xorg-driver and xserver-xorg-input, and you must choose the right packages..cool :)
<reka> gustavo: this your 1st linux distro?
<bigfoot1> adwait, thanks.
<twilight> Nermal: but i've problems again..... ;|
<adwait> bigfoot1: : np :)
<gustavo> reka, i used knoppix before
<gustavo> reka, acctually kurumim, a brazilian knoppix
<gustavo> reka, but i had problems with japanese environment there
<reka> cavediver: mozilla-mplayer
<cyphase> hey everyone
<reka> gustavo: you needed a jap environ?
<ColonelKernel> Jewish AMerican Princess?
<gustavo> reka, yeah.... right now im trying to figure out which input method use on ubuntu
<cavediver> reka: which repos do I need to add for that ?
<adwait> cavediver: u can download from plugin.mozilla.org
<reka> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla, Konqueror and OpenOffice.org), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 2.70-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 300 kB
<adwait> uh addins.mozilla.org
<bigfoot1> adwait, i tried installing this lib...deb file, I got this error: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libqt3c102-mt:
<bigfoot1>  libqt3c102-mt depends on libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0); however:
<bigfoot1>   Version of libfontconfig1 on system is 2.2.3-4ubuntu7.
<reka> cavediver: multiverse.  alternatively, use adwait's suggestion
<cavediver> adwait: it's not availible it sais
<adwait> bigfoot1: uuuuh........
<bigfoot1> adwait, i guess this means i must get libfontconfig1, right?
<adwait> bigfoot1: if it syas tht it needs, download it......
<cavediver> adwait: https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/    quicktima , not avail.
<Garrison> I installed nforce audio drivers from nvidia.com, they worked, then broke, now i'm trying to revert back to original drivers, but I can't get my system to see any soundcards. If it does, it's just the OSS device that the nvidia installer .. installed.
<bigfoot1> adwait, gotcha. but i wonder if there's an easier way. Something like the smart Synaptic...
<adwait> cavediver: no quicktime............mediaconnector
<Garrison> **nothing works as far as sound anyway.
<adwait> bigfoot1: apt-get is the smart way........but it seems the version u want isnt available
<bigfoot1> adwait, so we must do it "manually".
<adwait> bigfoot1: right....
<adwait> bigfoot1: makes u realise the value of apt-get ;)
<bigfoot1> adwait, now i see! 8-)
<tuxme> which is more better aptitude or synaptic?
<cavediver> adwait: hmm ok
<ed1t> synaptic
<adwait> tuxme: dunno abt better........but synaptic is more integrated with ubuntu
<ed1t> they both same...ones a console bases and ones GUI
<Nermal> twilight, ?
<cavediver> adwait: mediaconnector, cant find that
<reka> tuxme: imho, there is no "better". use whatever you find is best
<Garrison> anyone know how to fix my audio problem, because i'm feeling like I might be forced to reinstall
<salapoliisi_> is there any good reason why to upgrade kernel 386 to 686, will my computer actually get faster or something like that?
<Nermal> Garrison, uninstall the nvidia stuff ?
<reka> Garrison: before you do, i'd ask crimsun when he's active.  he's the resident sound guru.
<gustavo> whats the command line for the file manager on ubuntu?
<adwait> cavediver: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446
<reka> gustavo: nautilus
<adwait> cavediver: sorry i messed up the name :)
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, if you have more than 896 mb of ram to get support for memory over that
<cavediver> adwait: thanks
<Nermal> salapoliisi_, may be a little quicker as well
<adwait> cavediver: np
<Garrison> reka; when does he come on?
<Nermal> he's on now
<Garrison> Nermal; yes, remove anything even half-related to nvidia-audio from my system (short of pulling the chip off the mobo)
* Nermal sighs
<Nermal> n00bs.. everywhere
<gustavo> how do i see how much space left i have on my ubuntu partition?
<adwait> :D
<Nermal> sticking to my shoes again
<Toba> how well will ubuntu handle it if I plug in my fat16 128 MB flashdrive?
<Toba> will it be able to read my files?
<Nermal> gustavo, df -h
<gustavo> i promisse tomorrow i will not ask about those things XD
<Nermal> Toba, sure
<adwait> lol
<Nermal> just plug it in
<adwait> gustavo: try df
<martigan> Nermal, you know how to enable ndiswrapper under 686 by a change? thats stops me from using that kernel :(
<cavediver> adwait: what, it can't be installed ! I have 1.0.4 and it sais I need to have 1.0 -> 1.0+
<cavediver> Weird
<gustavo> thanks
<Nermal> martigan, erm.,. ndiswrapper working fine for me under a 686 kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<reka> Garrison: looks like he's working
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive) | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<adwait> cavediver: thts odd.....it installed fine on my end......wht error does it give?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<martigan> i have to recompile it somehow, 386 version doesnt work here
<Nermal> martigan, what's wrong with apt-get install linux-image-686 ndiswrapper ?
<jouka> hey all
<Garrison> reka, any idea how to simply 'revert' ?
<jouka> can someone help me to install ident?
<cavediver> adwait: could not be installed because it's not compatible with this version of firefox, will only work with 1.0 > 1.0+
<adwait> cavediver: 1.0.4 = 1.0+
<Nermal> cavediver, installed through apt ?
<cavediver> yes that's what i find weird :=9
<reka> Garrison: not really, i'm afraid.  did you try the HOWTO i linked to?
<cavediver> Nermal: no through the xpi
<adwait> Nermal: no he is doing it thru addons.mozilla.org
<Nermal> cavediver, I mean firefox
<martigan> nermal hmm cant find that package does it say, wat source is it coming from then :S ?
<CarinArr> i'm using kdevelop3 for my development stuff.. which seems to work okay, just i would like to customise the fonts and stuff.. do i need to install kubuntu to do with in ubuntu or what do i need to do?
<Garrison> reka; did everything it said, word for word, and the volume control still lists the OSS device that the nforce drivers created
<Nermal> !info ndiswrapper
<Nermal> !info linux-image-686
<ubotu> linux-image-686: (Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Nermal> hmm
<Nermal> where is ndiswrapper ?
<reka> Garrison: again, if you're patient enough, i'd wait for crimsun to drop in
<bimberi> jouka: there's a package called "ident2"
<Nermal> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.12+1.0rc2-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<Nermal> :D
<ColonelKernel> oidentd
<reka> Garrison: i can't really help any further.  sorry
<Nermal> martigan, ^^
<Garrison> reka; the lack of my mp3s is driving me to tears.
<martigan> hmm
<Nermal> martigan, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 ndiswrapper-utils
<feugan3333> Anyone had some experience with custimizing their kernel and using initrd. I can't find any good documentation on initrd.
<Nermal> should sort you out
<reka> Garrison: i can imagine.
<jouka> thanks
<Nermal> just get rid of the old version of ndiswrapper first if you have one installed
<reka> Garrison: maybe search the wiki for some sound topics
<cavediver> adwait: now it works
<Nermal> feugan3333, man initrd ?
<bimberi> jouka: in fact, a search in synaptic finds a number of different ident daemons
<martigan> Nermal, i am going to give it a shot bbl
<Garrison> reka: i will, any idea when he becomes active? (home from work)
<jouka> bimberi, what to choose then?
<Ninwa> Does anybody know if the gnome "trashcan" is a directory I can access without using the interface?
<bimberi> jouka: sorry - i can't help there
<Nermal> Ninwa, ~/.Trash
<feugan3333> Nermal: yes i've seen that, but what do they expect as version. I specify the path to my kernel image but that does not work.
<Ninwa> Nermal, Ah hah, Thank you.
<jouka> ok, thanks
<bigfoot1> adwait, got 2 lib...debs and the kiax deb installed.
<bimberi> jouka: yw :)
<bigfoot1> adwait, but now i get this error when i run kiax:Error message:cannot initialize iaxclient! Exitting application. Possible reason: Device initialization failed.
<ed1t> is there any player like itunes for like ubuntu, have like organized music library and stuff
<Nermal> ed1t, rhythmbox
<Nermal> or muine
<reka> Garrison: hard for me to say..i'm in aus so i can't really match up the times i log on.
<reka> with his
<ed1t> thx Nakkel
<ed1t> err
<ed1t> Nermal
<Nermal> :)
<feugan3333> Nermal: sorry I'm taking about mkinitrd , which is what I need to use. Right?
<Nermal> yeah
<Garrison> reka: k, thanks
<ed1t> Nermal is it under ubuntu repositories?
* martigan reboot
<Nermal> feugan3333, version is kernel version surely
<Nermal> ed1t, yah
<Nermal> !info rhythmbox
<ed1t> k
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-7ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1517 kB, Installed size: 4268 kB
<ed1t> hmmm
<Nermal> !info muine
<ubotu> muine: (Simple playlist based music player), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.2-5ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 246 kB, Installed size: 1228 kB
<Nermal> rhythmbox might be better for you
<Nermal> should be installed by default I thought
<ed1t> Nermal do i need any kind of codec/packages or anything to play mp3?
<bimberi> ed1t: RhythmBox usually installed by default - Applications -> Sound & Video -> Music Player
<Nermal> you might need to install libmad to get mp3 support
<bigfoot1> adwait, i figured it out. I need to install this iaxclient too.
<ed1t> hmm
<ed1t> brb switching to ubuntu
<Nermal> ed1t, one sec
<acid2> lol
* Nermal waits
<Nermal> nm.. I'm charging him by the minute
<reka> Nermal, ed1t: gstreamer0.8-mad iirc
<bimberi> lol
<Nermal> reka, aye
<Nermal> reka, waiting for him to return
<bimberi> reka: yes - that's the one
<Nermal> or gstreamer0.8-all
* kennef hands Nermal a ball to play with
<CzarAlex> I have ubuntu installed on a 4 gig hd (set as master on IDE 1) I have a 15 gig hd formatted with NTFS with some old windows files (set as slave on IDE 1) How do I encorporate that HD in to my file system?
* Nermal plays with the ball
<kennef> (while you wait for him to return ;) )
<Nermal> CzarAlex, mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hdb1 ?
<Nermal> to format it
<Nermal> or mkfs.ext3
<Nermal> etc
<Nermal> then mount it
<Nermal> and plonk it in your /etc/fstab
<bigfoot1> i went to http://iaxclient.sourceforge.net/, but i don't know how to get the iaxclient file(s). Can anyone help?
<CzarAlex> Nermal, lemme check that out. Those commands are all new to me.
<Nermal> bigfoot1, http://sourceforge.net/projects/iaxclient/
<Nermal> bigfoot1, oops.. no files :|
<Nermal> cvs ?
<bigfoot1> Nermal, no files. what can we do?
<Nermal> bigfoot1, check it out from cvs I guess
<bigfoot1> what does that mean?
<martigan> Nermal, your the man. uname -r -> 2.6.10-5-686 nad wireless is still working :D thanks
<Nermal> well.. get the files from the cvs server
<martigan> and
<Nermal> martigan, :D
<ed1t> it says i need a plugin
<martigan> ;)
<Nermal> ed1t, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Nermal> for mp3s
<Nermal> or gstreamer0.8-all for all of the plugins
<CzarAlex> Nermal, how do i know if i should use mkfs.reiserfs or mkfs.ext3?
<Nermal> or mkfs.xfs :)
<Nermal> or ext2
<Nermal> ahem
<Nermal> umm.. depends on what filesystem you want :)
<CzarAlex> the same as the other drive is fine with me.
<Nermal> reiserfs is good for lots of smallish files and is generally quicker than ext3.. ext3 tends to be a tad more stable
<Nermal> CzarAlex, do df -T
<bigfoot1> nermai, i'm on the CVS page of the iaxclient website. but the programming lingo is beyond me. Could you help?
<Nermal> to see what formats your other partitions are
<Nermal> bigfoot1, install cvs first
<Nermal> then do
<CzarAlex> ext3
<bigfoot1> how do i install cvs?
<Nermal> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/iaxclient login
<Nermal> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/iaxclient co -P iaxclient
* Nermal sighs
<Nermal> !info cvs
<ubotu> cvs: (Concurrent Versions System), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:1.12.9-9 (hoary), Packaged size: 1400 kB, Installed size: 3024 kB
<Nermal> so sudo apt-get install cvs
<Toba> hmmm this is odd
<CzarAlex> Nermal,  so I want to: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<Toba> I plugged in my flashdrive and it won't let me delete things in the root of it
<Nermal> CzarAlex, yes.. that will format it.. you will need to put a sudo before that to do it as root
<CzarAlex> understoof.
<CzarAlex> d
<Toba>  /media/FLASH/ is accessible... but I can't delete /media/FLASH/my_documents.zip
<Nermal> you will lose all data! yadda yadda
<Toba> but I *can* edit the file /media/FLASH/owner.txt
<Nermal> Toba, flash drive write protected ?
<Toba> what is up with that?
<Nermal> umm
<Nermal> permissions are ballsed
<bigfoot1> nermal, which of the 2 cvs commands you wrote above should I use?
<Toba> Nermal: it seems so
<Toba> what I wonder is why and how to fix it
<Nermal> bigfoot1, both..just hit enter after the first to log in with no password
<Eko> hi
<Nermal> Toba, sudo chown yourusername /media/FLASH/* ?
* Toba tries that
<Nermal> Eko, from worcestershire ?
<Eko> yeah
<Nermal> cool :) I'm from Malvern :)
<ed1t> Nermal, i installed the gstreamer plugins but it still gives me the same error
<CzarAlex> Nermal, what do I refer to this new drive as when using the mount command?
<InHell^19m> hey ppl  how can i get to know the kernel version from console?
<Nermal> ed1t, hmm.. restarted rhythmbox ?
<jcoxon> InHell^19m, uname -r
<Nermal> CzarAlex, mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/mountpoint
<bigfoot1> Nermal, ok. i did the first command, and hit enter when it asks for password. Now, nothing is happening. SHoud i just wait?
<Toba> hm
<Toba> no luck
<ed1t> ahh it needed a restart
<Toba> stil doesn't work
<Eko> ive installed Ubuntu but when i boot it says i have some name resolution error, it continues fine until i get to the logon screen i think and all i can see is flashing squares?? any idea what this is?
<Nermal> where mountpoint is a dir you created in /mnt with mkdir
<ed1t> thx again Nermal
<InHell^19m> thanks
<Nermal> Toba, sudo chmod 644 /media/FLASH/* ?
<CzarAlex> Nermal, hmm. I didnt create any dir's yet.
<Nermal> CzarAlex, create one now :)
<CzarAlex> heh  ok
<Nermal> call it what you want
<Nermal> convention is to plonk it in /mnt
<bigfoot1> Nermal, oh it finished now. I got this error: cvs login: warning: failed to open /home/me/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory
<Toba> it says it's a read-only filesystem
<Nermal> bigfoot1, that's fine.. notice how you said "I get this error" and cvs is saying "warning"
<rasputnik> Toba: what's it mounted as?
<Nermal> Toba, mount -o remount,rw /media/FLASH ?
<bigfoot1> Nermal, sorry. you're right. It wasn't called an error.
<Toba> it's in /media/
<Nermal> bigfoot1, :)
<rasputnik> Toba: sorry, I meant what fstype
<Toba> oh
<Toba> it's fat16
<Toba> that'd be a problem right?
<ColonelKernel> vfat
<Toba> since it doesn't do permissions
<Nermal> well.. it should be ok
<Toba> but it isn't
<Nermal> what does mount say it's mounted as?
<rasputnik> Toba: not a problem really, but it won't do permissions as you say. there's an option to mount somewhere to set 'virtual' perms
<Toba> ah
<Nermal> fat16 uses msdos module not vfat iirc
<Nermal> vfat = fat32
<Toba> do I have to mount it for that to work?
<CzarAlex> Nermal, strange. it only used 4gigs of the 15 possible.
<Nermal> CzarAlex, ermm...
<bigfoot1> Nermal, ok, i finished the second cvs command. is there another step?
<Nermal> you sure that's not your main drive ?
<rasputnik> Toba: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/31/2004/06/4/189734
<Nermal> bigfoot1, it should have downloaded some files
<Nermal> and plonked them in a new dir
<bigfoot1> Nermal, yes it downloaded many files.
<Nermal> bigfoot1, there are going to be a lot of steps.. you're going to have to build it and install it :|
<zukalk> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<Nermal> cd into the dir and try ./configure
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: you cd into the directory and then read the 'install' file
<bigfoot1> Nermal, okay, how do i build?
<CzarAlex> i make a dir in /mnt called torrents and then ran the mount command
<bigfoot1> okay.
<Nermal> CzarAlex, and does /dev/hdb1 appear in df -h ?
<CzarAlex> Nermal,  yes
<CzarAlex> wait
<CzarAlex> yes it does.
<CzarAlex> as 4gigs
<Nermal> hmm..
<Nermal> only one partition on the drive ?
<CzarAlex> oooh... wait. come to think of it. there were two. windows partitions though. didnt think that would make a difference.
<twilight> Nermal: i've solved :)
<anu> can any one help on spalsh
<Nermal> CzarAlex, second partition would be /dev/hdb2
<CzarAlex> can I merge the two?
<Nermal> you can combine them by nuking the partitions and creating a new big one with fdisk
<Nermal> or cfdisk
<Nermal> CzarAlex, tell you what
<Nermal> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Nermal> !gparted
<ubotu> Nermal: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Nermal> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005022001-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 303 kB, Installed size: 1152 kB
<Nermal> :)
<CzarAlex> oo nice! thank you.
<Nermal> partition magic like graphical tool for you :)
<Nermal> I think you should be able to toodle around easily, maybe even merge them :)
<bigfoot1> i found the readme file in the iaxclient directory (from CVS). it says: BUILDING THE LIBRARY: From the "lib" directory:Linux: type "make" using standard gnu make/gcc. "   My question is, Am I okay with this "standard" make?
<reka> anu: spalsh?
<CzarAlex> yeah doofy me needs graphical :\
<Nermal> CzarAlex, nah.. I've nuked wrong partitions by accident with fdisk.. much better to see what you are doing :)
<Nermal> I even wrote the changes to disk :|
<Nermal> and that was before I started drinking
<Nermal> bigfoot1, sure.. if it's installed
<anu> reka: splash is like a graphical appearance instead of comands that u see
<Nermal> anu, ask a specific question
<rasputnik> anu: you want a grub splash screen
<reka> anu: were you tuxme?
<bigfoot1> Nermal, what do you mean? do you mean it will be installed by this "make" command. Or that i should use "make" only if it has already been installed?
<wrtpeeps> hi, i am having problems logging into the root account so i can get software. I'm new to linux/ubuntu.
<anu> reka: yes
<reka> anu: i've forgotten what your original question was, but i think the good folk at #kubuntu were talking about setting a splash image for GRUB.
<wrtpeeps> i type su - , but i don't know the password
<rasputnik> wrtpeeps: don't. use sudo
<anu> reka: all how to install it
<reka> anu: rasputnik seems to know bout that.
<wrtpeeps> rasputnik, sorry?
<reka> anu: i have no clue
<rasputnik> wrtpeeps: use 'sudo some command you run as root'
<wrtpeeps> ah
<rasputnik> wrtpeeps: and give it your password when it asks
<reka> !tell wrtpeeps about rootsudo
<anu> reka : thnkz
<wrtpeeps> so, for example, 'sudo apt-get update'
<wrtpeeps> ahhh
<wrtpeeps> wonderful
<rasputnik> wrtpeeps: yup. like osx
<reka> wrtpeeps: yep.  read the wiki page for more info
<Nermal> bigfoot1, "make" is a program that needs to be installed before you can build software with it
<wrtpeeps> rasputnik, thank you very much :D
<anu> rasputnik : can you help in installin splash image for GRUB
<rasputnik> anu: what have you tried? search google  or the forums, it's straightforward
<wrtpeeps> ok, 1 more question, how do i modify my GRUB to include my windows installation
<CzarAlex> Nermal, that new partition i formatted and mounted doesnt show up in the device list in gparted
<rasputnik> wrtpeeps: did it not to that for you?
<reka> wrtpeeps: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nermal> CzarAlex, does the actual disk ?
<wrtpeeps> rasputnik, hmm, maybe it did, i haven't checked.
<Garrison> reka: do you think a reinstall would fix the problem? (overwrite, not format)
<wrtpeeps> Anyway, thank you everybody
<wrtpeeps> bye
<reka> Garrison: did you have sound before you installed the nvidia stuff?
<CzarAlex> no. the only disc that shows up is the boot one
<anu> i hv tried ubuntu form
<Nermal> CzarAlex, erm,... you selected the right disk in the drop down list at the top right ?
<Garrison> reka: Yes, that's the annoying part, I installed the nforce drivers in attempt to get my fibre-optic s/pdif to work. It did, then it broke, gave me millions of errors upon boot, now I can't get rid of the damn thing.
* CzarAlex facepalms.
<anu> form that i got splashy1.3
<Nermal> Garrison, re-install the kernel modules ?
<nalioth> howdy
<CzarAlex> Nermal, I should just wear a diaper. Im such a baby :) Found it. (the drive...not the diaper)
<Nermal> CzarAlex, :)
<bigfoot1> Nermal, i ran make, and it worked. so i think i already have make installed.
<Garrison> Nermal, reka: Maybe rebuilding/reinstalling the nvidia drivers (to un-break them), then doing a --uninstall ?
<reka> nalioth: feel rested? :)
<Nermal> bigfoot1, cool
<bigfoot1> Nermal, rasputnik , after running this make command, what's the next step.
<bigfoot1> ?
<ColonelKernel> if I have a pentium 4 2.6 HT is it wrth 200 bucks to upgrade to a amd64 3000 setup?
<nalioth> reka: not really, i was training for my new job up until 6 hours ago
<anu> rasputnik : can tell me how to configure splash from starting
<rasputnik> ColonelKernel: is it maxxing out the CPU?
<rasputnik> anu: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<Nermal> right.. bbl.. got to head into bosses office
<rasputnik> first link on google for 'splash grub'
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: sudo make install
<ColonelKernel> rasputnik, games I guess
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: should put stuff into /usr/local/
<nalioth> reka: so really havent had much sleep
<Garrison> Nermal: the nforce installer gave me: ERROR: Unable to remove kernel module 'nvsound'
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, how do i know the name of the file to install?
<ColonelKernel> right now Ill be keeping my agp video card but later on ill get a new mobo and u/g to a pci-e card
<ColonelKernel> and mobo
<rasputnik> ColonelKernel: in my experience disk is always the bottleneck, not the cpu
<krishna2> what is this ubuntu
<zukalk> !ubuntu
<ubotu> well, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<reka> nalioth: well, at least you're keepng busy. :)
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: you don't need to, it's in the makefile. just type 'sudo make install'
<ColonelKernel> rasputnik, i was thinking more like the 1600mhz fsb and wide open pipelines to things
<wza> how make ubuntu boot with commandline only? changing runtimelevel doesn't seem to work
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, gotcha.
<nalioth> reka: a little too busy, atm
<rasputnik> ColonelKernel: oooooh that's nice :)
<ColonelKernel> yeah look at this deal on tigerdirect, I really want it
<ColonelKernel> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1205783&sku=MBM-SK8T800-3000
<ColonelKernel> Ive had very good experiences w chaintech mobo's
<ColonelKernel> cheap but fast
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, i get this error: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop." Should i be in a particular directory?
<tahorg> hi
<rasputnik> ColonelKernel: cpu and mobo for 170 bucks? thats' what, 80 quid in real money? wow
<calc> wza: easiest way is to uninstall gdm
<krishna2> any body wants to help me with my web server
<ColonelKernel> rasputnik, thats a pretty good deal methinks
<tahorg> who is packaging X in breezy ?
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: yeah, you should be in the source tree you got from cvs
<calc> tahorg: look in the changelog
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, "source tree"?
<wza> calc: no further configuration needed?
<rasputnik> krishna2: what's the problem
<calc> wza: not after you do that, that is the package that starts X server
<reka> wza: or you could alternatively install rcconf and then just disable gdm apparently
<krishna2> just a little help
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: directory of source code? the stuff you checked out with  cvs
<tahorg> xserver-xorg-input-kbd xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<krishna2> it is best to use windows with cygwin all packages
<tahorg> that IS SO UGLY
<CzarAlex> Nermal, create this new drive as primary or extended partition (Does primary mean itll replace my main drive that ubuntu is located on?)
<krishna2> no
<krishna2> iot is the best
<krishna2> it
<calc> or just disable gdm using update-rc.d
<krishna2> 6:39:30 PM: <krishna2> it is best to use windows with cygwin all packages
* calc bbl
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, okay, in the "/iaxclient" folder, we have 3 folders: CVS, lib, and simpleclient.
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: is this where you ran 'make' from earlier
<rasputnik> krishna2: what are you on about?
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, i ran make from iaxclient/lib
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, but from from iaxclient/lib, i also get that error
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: ok. is there a Makefile in the top folder? ( the iavclient one)?
<bigfoot1> in top folder, there are 2 files: copying.lib and readme.
<krishna2> rasputnik windows with cygwin
<krishna2> do you know cygwin?
<wza> calc: making the command look like 'update-rc.d -n ...' ?
<Garrison> reka: What's the make *config for the curses config? (building kernel)
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, i found the makefile. it's in /lib. But the letter M of Makefile is capitalized. Shoudl i make it a small "m"?
<rasputnik> krishna2: no. try asking on a cygwin channel?
<krishna2> ok
* reka defers Garrison's question to someone more knowledgeable about kernel building
<krishna2> i just gave a comment
<linukso> Garrison: make menuconfig
<nalioth> reka needs to refer Garrison to the many good howtos out on the www, cuz kernel building is a little over the top for in here
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: no, that's fine. there isn't a Makefile in the top level then? maybe cos it's cvs
<krishna2> have you installed make?
<bigfoot1> krishna2, yes i believe i have "make" installed.
<reka> nalioth: well that makes me feel a little less incompetent. :)
* reka adds kernel buildng research to his TODO list
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, no, there isn't a makefile in top level folder. what should we do now?
<nalioth> reka: don't worry, i'm always incompetent
<krishna2> why no eggdrops here?
<nalioth> just not incontinent
<nalioth> krishna2: what kind of eggdrop?
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: what's in the simpleclient folder ? any binaries?
<tanki> hi
<krishna2> nalioth any eggdrop
<krishna2> eggdrop bot
<Dorward> krishna2: why should there be?
<yonil> how can i run xfree86 instead of x.org ?
<nalioth> !info eggdrop
<Seveas> krishna2, bots are not allowed in here
<ubotu> eggdrop: (Advanced IRC Robot), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.6.17-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1144 kB
<nalioth> krishna2: except for that one
<Seveas> only ubotu is
<tanki> uboto is more than a bot i think, he has personality
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, no binaries in the /simpleclient folder. there are only more subfolders: CVS, iax2slin, iaxcomm, iaxphone, testcall, tkphone  (etc etc).
<reka> yonil: why would you want to?
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: shit :/
<yonil> reka, some issues i have with a driver which xfree might solve ..
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, can't we do something with the makefile in /lib?
<devios> anyone know how to set up a PDF printer in ubuntu?
<tanki> devios, is that a printer that only prints PDF files?
<devios> tanki: yes
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: a makefile has a list of 'targets' to do things like build, install the source code. If theres' no 'install' target you have to manually put the libraries into the system yourself. that's a pain
<tanki> are they cheaper than regular printers?
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: check those folders in simpleclient. I'd imagine there is a binary in each of them
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, but there is a makefile! it's in iaxclient/lib folder. can't we work with that?
<devios> tanki: I am trying to print to a pdf file instead of paper
<devios> tanki: an electronic pdf file
<nalioth> tanki: what he wants is the option to "print to PDF" instead of to a HP DeskJet
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: not if it has no install target, no. and if it did, then 'make install' in that folder would have worked
<Fadly> what you say!!!!!
<tanki> oh i see
<krishna2> what do i do with a dns?
<reka> tanki: no in the literal sense. :)  you use one to output any document to a pdf file. iirc
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, so what should we do now? I only need iaxclient because another program (kiax) needs it.
<reka> *not in the literal sense
<tanki> reka, like converting * -> pdf?
<krishna2> what do i do with a dns?
<devios> I was able to set up a pdf printer, but it doesn't print correctly.  It turns most of the text on the web page I am trying to print into garbage, but some of the images are working correctly.
<reka> tanki: think so
<tanki> krishna2, you resolve things
<krishna2> what does that mean?
<Dorward> krishna2: You put in hostnames and get ip addresses out. (And vice versa)
<tanki> krishna2, it means resolving numeric ip addresses to hostnames and vice versa
<krishna2>  brb
<krishna2> oh
<krishna2> ok
<nalioth> delire the spanish dancer has arrived
<tanki> i think we should get rid of dns and just all have one huge /etc/hosts file with every host on the internet hehe
<tanki> it's so much easier
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: you'd have to copy the library files somewhere by hand, then tell kiav where to load them from. it's non-trivial
<tanki> of course the file in question would probably be a gig or two large but hey.. the price of evolution
<delire> nalioth: it's all cucarachachacha here..
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, "non-trivial" means difficult?
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: if you feel adventurous you could 1) make an /opt/lib folder 2) copy the .sos into that 3) add it to /etc/ld.so.conf, 4) run ldconfig
<oga7876> hey all... i'm just intalling ubuntu on my laptop atm and i have 2 partitions set up at 10G each 1 for linux, 1 for winxp i'm not sure which one i should erase from looking at partitioning screen in ubuntu installer. fat32 has a lighting arrow ntfs has nothing... which needs to go?
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: that will set up the system so it can find libraries in /opt/lib. then try install kiav.
<rasputnik> *ing
<mumbles> oga7876 you might need a swap
<devios> because I do not have a working PDF printer, I have to save webpages as webpages, download them to a Winblows machine, and PDF them there
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, so maybe the official website of iaxclient doesn't have the deb. But do you think we can find it elsewhere? maybe in unofficial repos? or somewhere in the internet? what do you think?
<dbtsai> hi~~
<rasputnik> devios: kword can print pdfs. not sure if that helps you though
<oga7876>  mumbles.... i have no problems letting it autoformat the remaing space when i clear either the fat32 or the ntfs but i need to know which one to get rid of
<oga7876> i'd think it was the fat32
<oga7876> (cos xp uses ntfs to the best of my knowledge)
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: worth a shot. is kiav a deb then?
<dbtsai> Is anyone knowing that how to sleep on ibook?
<tanki> oga, just make sure before you do anything you backup anything you want saved in windows
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, what's kiav?do you mean xiav?
<oga7876> but.... fat32 has lightning arrow thing on it which suggests it has a bootable partition on it
<delire> http://elastico.net/copyfight is a festival we are setting up with many public Ubuntu machines. there is a running question as to whether anyone has had any issues with the odd USB storage device (including cameras) not automatically mounting (due to "bad device descriptor" or odd device mapping etc or whatever)??? these machines are public terminals to be used as workbenches.
<nbx909> dbtsai, why did you put linux on a mac?
<rasputnik> oga7876: are they the same size?
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, sorry, not xiav either.
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: sorry yeah
<oga7876> both same size
<oga7876> yeah
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: whatever you're client is called
<dbtsai> due to mac osx's chinese fonts is not clear
<nbx909> how do you stream music in linux?
<dbtsai> so I decide to use linux and use MOL~~
<tanki> nbx909, open xmms and then turn up your volume really loud and piss off your neighbor
<rasputnik> oga7876: maybe bot into windows and right-click->properties on the drive to be sure. think that tells you the fstype
<tanki> :)
<delire> nbx909: ffmpeg
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, here's the thing. I have this voip program called kiax. And i've already gotten the deb for this. But it needs iaxclient. It's this iaxclient that doesnt' have a deb. It's this iaxclient where we were messing around with CVS and sudo make install, etc.
<nbx909> delire, that doesn't have a gui does it?
<delire> nbx909: there are many clients for this, even icecast/darkice et al
<Garrison> Anyone: I'm using kernel 2.6.10-5-k7, where (and what) source do I need to build from?
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: yeah gotcha. I was just giving general 'how to build from source' advice. i have'nt used any of the stuff above.
<dbtsai> I use kernel 2.6.11-1-powerpc with hoary
<delire> nbx909: check out monopod
<tanki> heck even some linux sound daemons have remote capability yet i've never heard of someone using it
<nbx909> delire, ok
<rasputnik> bigfoot1: seems odd that there would be a package for a program but not for the libraries it needs?
<delire> nbx909: though that's podcasting really.
<nbx909> arg
<nbx909> delire, i want something like winamo
<nbx909> winamp*
<sinferno> will i have problems if i install winex and i have cedega installed?
<dbtsai> nbx909: Do you know kow to slave this problem??
<tanki> i have to admit, linux has too many daemonified programs.. i mean like take the font server in x for example.. who here is has ever had the need to setup a font server to share fonts?
<nbx909> kow?
<zukalk> slave?
<tanki> lol
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, yeah, odd, isn't it? but do you think we can get the iaxclient deb somewhere else?
<nbx909> slave?
<Dorward> tanki: X doesn't have to use a font server, it is quite happy to read them off the filesystem.
<tanki> hey brad, i have this cool font i got last night, connect to my font server!
<highvoltage> nbx909: apt-get install xmms
<dylan_> when is breezy supposed to be available?
<dbtsai> sorry...slove~~
<zukalk> !breezy
<Dorward> tanki: But when you have lots of workstations, its nice to have a central location on the network to store the fonts.
<delire> nbx909: can't xmms stream? i'm sure there are plugins
<dylan_> !breezy
<dylan_> ?
<dbtsai> slove this sleep problem
<nbx909> highvoltage, i have it and i use it to listen to my mp3s... is there a way to stream using it?
<oga7876> who would have thought winxp installed fat32
<mumbles> !ubnutuguide
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, mumbles
<tanki> Dorward, oh i know it doesn't have to use one, but it has one nevertheless.. it just seems like something only a very few people would use, which makes me wonder why they include it
<nbx909> delire, how do you install plug-ins?
<ptlo> ivoks! :)
<tanki> i mean i vaguly remember identifying it once as running when i was auditing my system and closing unnecessary ports and it was runner
<tanki> like, why would they enable that by default hehe
<ivoks> ptlo: hi!
<delire> nbx909: you copy them to your xmms plugins folder or install them via apt.
<nbx909> ok
<MoRpHe0> wenassss
<nbx909> let me find it
<nbx909> is xmms in /var/xmms or /home/name/.xmms ?
<nbx909> er not var
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, i think i have good news! i searched "iaxclient deb" and found http://lists.debian.org/debian-wnpp/2004/09/msg00233.html. someone debianized the iaxclient files. What do you think? is it safe, appropriate for me?
<kennef> I pose this question: With ubuntu definately becoming quite the flavour of the moment, where do users envision the distro to be in a number of years?
<Garrison> nbx909: locate xmms
<nbx909> nvm
<tanki> Dorward, yeah i know what you mean but most of us are home users
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<nbx909> xmms: /usr/bin/xmms /usr/lib/xmms /usr/share/xmms /usr/share/man/man1/xmms.1.gz
<nbx909> i perfer whereis
<nalioth> kennef: i envision ubuntu to be a synonymous with OSX for out-of-the-box usability
<zukalk> EnsignRedshirt, howdy
<delire> nbx909: i would use vlc for your streaming needs
<nbx909> it can stream?
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone out there using the "Simple" theme in gnome?
<tanki> Dorward, if we have a computer lab in our living room, it's only by chance
* nbx909 slaps himself
<delire> nbx909: that's half it's job, yes.
<nbx909> duhh...
<nbx909> arg
<nbx909> i is stupid
<delire> nbx909: apt-cache show vlc
<nbx909> i know i installed ot
<tanki> nbx909, i r not i is
<nbx909> it8
<tanki> hehe
<nbx909> i use it to recieve streams
<tanki> i r stupid but i 3> the intraweb
<tanki> etc
<EnsignRedshirt> When using "Simple" in firefox, the highlighted menu items are displayed with white text on a white background.  That's not a useful combination!
<Eko> i get a tempory failure in name resolution every time i boot up Ubuntu whats causing this and how can i solve it
<nbx909> i even used to it stream video in windows before
<nbx909> ok thanks
<tanki> eko, what's it trying to resolve?
<delire> nbx909: np
<nalioth> Eko: what is the name of your box?
<reka> EnsignRedshirt: hehe.  no it isn't :)
<delire> has anyone here had an issue with a USB storage device not automounting on Hoary?
<kaktos> could someone give a source.list with brazilian repositories?
<Eko> dont know what its trying to resolve?
<nalioth> Eko: what is the name of your box?
<tanki> you can just link your name to localhost (which is also one of the ways we used to block/break web ads)
<delire> nalioth: seen this? http://usefulinc.com/edd/blog/contents/2005/06/17-monopod/read
<devios> rasputnik: can't openoffice print to pdf too?
<oga7876> hehe... i've been playing with ubuntu for 6 months on and off on my pc and now its installing the base system on my laptop... all these programs/packages that i've had to fuck around with over the past 6 months flashing past really quickly
<delire> nalioth: a great little app. very tidy.
<kaktos> i need a repositories list plz
<tanki> oga, you'll go nuts if you try to keep track of them all :)
<delire> devios: yes it does export pdf
<tanki> oga, what you should do is just install everything and remove what you dont like afterwards
<oga7876> nah... just the ones i've recognised
<oga7876> fair enough
<reka> EnsignRedshirt: you could change the controls in theme details....but then it isn't really "pure" simple is it?
<ed1t> suse sucks
<nalioth> delire so i see, but i guess i'm boring and not "with it"
<oga7876> but every time i'm afraid i'll break it... i know its' easy to fix but it's a hassle
<tanki> oga, yeah i know what you mean, sometimes i stroll /bin and /usr/bin and i get a tear in my eye.. so many memories
<kaktos> i need a repositories list plz!!!!!!!!!!
<zAo^> how can I play DVDs?
<zAo^> kaktos, tried www.ubuntuguide.org??
<oga7876> i don't mind breaking it again and again the first time i try to get something working
<oga7876> but i don't want to break it afterwards again
<delire> nalioth: you mean 'podcasting'? i didn't really 'get it' until i tried. it's not a bad medium, if you could call it that.
<Garrison> Oh thats just charming, I've spent 2 hours trying to remove the nforce audio OSS thing, yet, it still works. It's still putting out.. SOB
<reka> kaktos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> delire: i dont seem to have the time to listen to stuff
<reka> kaktos: jsut prepend the urls with br
<ed1t> nalioth, i got xp, ubuntu and suse installed, but since suse is the last distro i installed, the grub loader is from suse, if i format suse's partition, will i be able to get the grub loader for ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> reka: I'll do some experimenting with that.  Strange that the problem only appears in firefox.
<tanki> oga, it's better to break something right after a fresh install than it is 6 months later when you have everything customized
<reka> kaktos: e.g. br.archive.ubuntu.com
<zAo^> ed1t, did you share the /boot?
<oga7876> true that
<ed1t> i dont remember now
<nalioth> ed1t: just edit your grubs menu.lst in suse and add the info for the ubuntu partition
<osity> does anyone have raid1 knowledge in ubuntu ....??
<zAo^> sorry osity
<tanki> the first time i ran linux, at around 4am the hard drive started to cycle i thought i was being hacked into so i re-installed
<kaktos> reka, ill try
<oga7876> btw.. has anybody every had a problem with the screen flashing on and off during install on an asus laptop......
<nalioth> tanki: those are just the midnight elves, hard at work
<Garrison> reka, and idea how to set the terminal font?
<oga7876> i've got it hooked to a monitor instead atm
<reka> tanki: it was probably updating the slocate database :)
<oga7876> but the colours are all wack
<delire> zAo^: install libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 et al
<zAo^> oga7876, I had that on my laptop (not Asus though)
<reka> Garrison: edit > current profile
<oga7876> wierd
<tanki> oh now you tell me, where were you 6 years ago!
<tanki> when i needed this little bit of info
<reka> Garrison: that's if you're using gnome-terminal
<tanki> :)
<Garrison> .. I meant the boot-terminal
<zAo^> delire, libdvdrss2 is not in the Breezy repo. I installed the hoary one, still cant play DVDs
<bigfoot1> rasputnik, if this debianized version of iaxclient works for me, how do all the things i did with the CVS files?
<ed1t> nalioth, yea but i am gonna format suse's paritition, so wats the point of editing menu.lst from suse?
<delire> zAo^: 'mplayer dvd://' to be sure.
<ed1t> i can access ubuntu from suse's grub loader
<reka> Garrison: boot-terminal?  do you mean console? like where you're not in X?
<zAo^> delire, no codec..
<dylan_> how do i use fakeroot -i to install LimeWire?
<tanki> does ubuntu use grub as the bootloader or lilo?
<Garrison> reka; yes
<Garrison> reka: ie. CTRL+ALT+F1
<reka> Garrison: you need set vga in grub's menu.lst
<reka> *need to set
<nalioth> ed1t: after you are done wiping suse, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   and get your grub/ubuntu back
<Seveas> tanki, grub by default
<xenox> hi
<reka> Garrison: Seveas can help you out with that
<oga7876> hey zao^ with the flashing... did it go away after?
<tanki> Seveas, yeah it seems grub is the default for everyone these days.. is lilo still included?
<zeenix> hello
<Seveas> tanki, yes
<zAo^> lo zeenix
<dylan_> how do i install the limewire rpm to the correct folders?
<zAo^> oga7876, yes. After the install and reboot it was gone.
<zeenix> how do i scp to a ubuntu system as root?
<oga7876> kthnx
<bigfoot1> how do i search the repos in terminal? what command?
<zeenix> there is no 'root' user in ubuntu, right?
<tahorg> grub is so better than lilo. I wonder why so many people still use lilo
<nalioth> dylan_: rpms are not hte best solution, but it should install where it is supposed to
<rg58sma> hii
<Seveas> zeenix, you will have to enable root ssh logins
<rg58sma> good morning
<Seveas> bigfoot1, apt-cache search
<reka> bigfoot1: apt-cache search <keywords>
<kaktos> how should i edit my sources.list
<tanki> Seveas, i still fancy lilo but i'm an old dog hehe
<kaktos> ?
<rg58sma> hiii
<Seveas> kaktos, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eko> when i boot into Ubuntu i cant see anything and the screen is just amde up of flashing squares cant access the console through ctrl-alt-f1 either, any ideas?
<kaktos> i mean, what should i pu there?
<rg58sma> i need a program to sinchronizing audio and video
<kaktos> im on brazil, which repositories should i include?
<zAo^> Eko, tried failsafe bootup?
<Seveas> kaktos: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<reka> kaktos: i already told you
<nalioth> reka: help Eko with VESA, please
<bigfoot1> according to http://lists.debian.org/debian-wnpp/2004/09/msg00233.html, iaxclient is available for apt-get from mentors.debian.com. I've already added mentors.debian.com to my sources. list, but it doesn't seem to be in the repository. Can anyone help?
<tanki> Seveas, i remember once a hacker friend of mine had his video card die overnight and he had to retrieve a phone number from a contact list on his computer (the computer wasn't networked) and he used lilo and blindy beeped out the phone number with just shell script heh
<Seveas> tanki, lol :)
<tanki> i still even remember the code because i've told this story so many times
<kaktos> reka, should i insert that link on the sources.list?
<reka> kaktos: yes, just prepend the urls with br. to use the brazilian mirrors.
<delire> Seveas: sorry to pester, how would you say the USB storage device automounting is in Hoary? we are setting up many public terminals with Hoary here for a festival, in barcelona. we need to know whether we can expect the odd issue.
<kaktos> hmmm so i have a greater problem
<reka> kaktos: e.g. http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/*
<kaktos> coz the amsn isnt in those repositories
<Seveas> delire, very good
<Seveas> I personall never encounterd problems with it
<delire> Seveas: great news.
<zAo^> delire, my external USB hdd does automount
<reka> Eko: you could try editing the grub boot line by pressing 'e' at the grub menu and then add vga=ask to the end of the line
<tanki> delire, what kind of festival?
<Seveas> delire, problems do arise sometimes when using non-standard kernels
<delire> Seveas: i have three USB storage devices here and all have worked fine.
<Eko> ok i will try that
<reka> Eko: you can then try the different framebuffers to hopefully get something that works
<Eko> hmm ok
<nalioth> delire: i think it depends on brand of usb stick and/or "operator headspace"
<Garrison> Seveas: do you know of a list of terminal font sizes? (ie. 0x31b, etc)
<Eko> brb :) hopefully something will work
<delire> Seveas: a few months ago there were people here with problems in this area, that may have been warty albeit.
<Seveas> Garrison, sorry I don't understand waht you mean
<osity> can someone that has software raid setup please message me
<delire> tanki: a copyleft licensing and copyleft music/software festival
<EnsignRedshirt> reka: I switched the theme controls, and firefox now looks fine.  Thanks for the suggestion!
<kaktos> i need a wider list of repositories
<Garrison> Seveas: a while back I found a page with a table, showing rows and columns. and what the hex-code was for it.
<Seveas> Garrison, ah
<tanki> sounds exciting delire, will there be alcohol served?
<reka> Garrison: that's what i'm googling for :)
<kaktos> those in the souce.list in my ubuntu dun have almost anything i need =/
<Seveas> I don't know of such a thing, but am interested :)
<tanki> free music, free beer :P
<delire> tanki: why of course, GPL beer ;)
<Garrison> reka: I found it a while ago, set it to the highest, then pulled my 6800GT-OC out, put in a Ti4600, and now it errors on boot.
<kaktos> would someone send me the source.list?
<Seveas> Garrison, reka google gave me this: http://www.antlinux.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<reka> Garrison: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support
<Seveas> kaktos: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<kaktos> is there any problem if i dun use the one from my country?
<tanki> delire, now all we need are GPL'd girls and I would be there :)
<osity> is anyone running raid 1 in here?
<kaktos> Seveas, that page couldnt be found
<reka> Seveas: eek you're fast :)
<tanki> i'll be the one dancing the salsa with a fine looking blonde in one hand and a stuffed penguin in the other
<osity> it's raid 1 in heeere ...so take of all your clothes!
<delire> tanki: hmm.. i don't know if i want anyone else freely distributing my girlfriend, making changes and distributing those modifications again.
<chroot_> Hi!
<chroot_> Wie bekomme ich grub von der hdd und ausm MBR?
<IFRFLYR> Anyone know of a good WINDOWS based WEP cracker?
<reka> Garrison: in my experience, the 1024x768 is the best
<Garrison> Seveas, reka: That's the exact page I had found before.
<Garrison> reka: thanks!
* Garrison bookmarks
<zeenix> Seveas, thanks, but any idea how do it do it?
<reka> Garrison: but, i couldn't work out how to get around the 60Hz refresh rate
<chroot_> how to get rid of grub in MBR and on hdd
<Nermal> back
<chroot_> sry .. german :D
<reka> Garrison: which i can't stand
<osity> IFRFLYR: i know a good whole wheat cracker.....
<Nermal> please flood me with your ambigous questions
<tanki> delire, good point :)
<IFRFLYR> Mmm!
<tanki> Nermal, the meaning of life?? go!
<[koji] > IFRFLYR: Make sure you're not in Florida :P
<Garrison> reka: I run a Dell 1800FP, I really dont notice it either way. :-D
<Nermal> 42!
<delire> IFRFLYR: what do you think?
<IFRFLYR> Yes!
<nalioth> chroot_: try #ubuntu-de
<tanki> lol
<chroot_> thanks
<reka> Garrison: hehe.  ignorance is bliss
<tanki> i am in the company of a pro
<nalioth> y'all be good
<reka> Garrison: i get dizzy with 60Hz
<tanki> reka, everytime someone says that i feel the need to eat steak for some reason
<Garrison> reka: Get an LCD, then 50hz looks as good as 100Hz
<reka> Garrison: nope, i've used LCDS...still get dizzy
<zAo^> reka, why dont you change it?
<tanki> now LCD televisions are the bomb
<Garrison> reka: really? (A good LCD I hope)
<tanki> but they're really bright
<reka> zAo^: well if you know how to change the console refresh rate, by all means share. :)
<osity> are there any other channels that have ubuntu help?
<reka> Garrison: well, it was a hp desktop.  don't know what that tells you :)
<NoHope> osity, I know in spanish #ubuntu-es
<reka> osity: there are ubuntu mirrors for other countries
<reka> osity: and there's #kubuntu
<tanki> would a monitor have that option in it's own internal menu settings?
<osity> reka: whats kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<tanki> osity, ubuntu molested by kde?
<daniels> hi guys.  breezy's X is MAD BROKEN right now.  if you value your sanity, do not upgrade.  at all.
<tanki> :)
<Garrison> reka: store-bought shit blows anyway.  (With the exception of a few Dell laptops, Gateways, and AlienWare)
<Seveas> Garrison, reka https://www.redhat.com/archives/shrike-list/2003-December/msg00080.html
<reka> hehe. mad broken
<tanki> daniels, if breezy is so bad why did they make such a cute name for it!
<oga7876> does anybody know if it is possible/ how hard it is to install freebsd on the same partition as ubuntu?
<qt2> tanki, to make up for the whore-y name of the hedgehog? ;)
<daniels> breezy isn't bad, it's just that its X packages are ... fun right now.
<qt2> bad pun... ;)
<zeenix> anyone know how do i enable the root ssh login?
<mumbles> Garrison what laptop would you recomend for a 700 pound price ?
<delire> qt2: very poor, very very poor..
<Seveas> daniels, what caused it?
<tanki> daniels, i suppose some people think it's fun trying to eat soup with a knife too :)
<qt2> delire, indeed indeed.
<Garrison> reka: any idea how to make the penguin appear in the terminal? (at the top)
<tanki> qt2, lol
<martigan> anyone knows in what file you can edit the steps for cpu scaling ? :S
<reka> Seveas: nice, thanks
<chroot_> Hi!
<qt2> delire, better than not acknowleging it at all.
<Garrison> mumbles: whats that in $$?
<NoHope> hi
<Garrison> mumbles: estimate is fine
<chroot_> how to uninstall grub from hdd?
<mumbles> erm dunno
<daniels> Seveas: me being stupid
<Seveas> chroot_, what do you want in the boot sector?
<daniels> Seveas: as usual
<delire> qt2: perhaps ;)
<Seveas> daniels, hehe
<mumbles> 	 1,231.49 USD
<tanki> i have to admit, linux has hurt my self-esteem
<chroot_> Seveas: i want to uninstall grub from the hard disk
<mumbles> from xe.com
<reka> Garrison: i don't know if ths is what you're looking for, but maybe search around for "splash image"
<chroot_> howtodo that?
<Seveas> chroot_, ok, but then you have to put something else in the boot sector
<Garrison> mumbles: gb-pounds?
<Seveas> like lilo or the windows boot loader
* qt2 watches KotOR 1 install on Hoary Hedgehog...
<chroot_> Seveas: using grub unto gentoo
<zeenix> Seveas, ?
<mumbles> 700
<Seveas> zeenix..?
<osity> kubuntu is a dead channel
<Garrison> mumbles: 1,231.67 US-$
<chroot_> i only wany to get rid of grub from this hdd .. on gentoo there is grub already installed
<tanki> if windows goes bad it gets angry and abuses you.. but if linux goes bad it stays happy and just makes you feel bad about yourself... it's like worse than a mother-in-law at times
<zeenix> <zeenix> anyone know how do i enable the root ssh login?
<Garrison> mumbles: you could get something REALLY nice for that price.
<Seveas> chroot_, then remove the grub package
<chroot_> who>
<mumbles> yeh pitry i havent got it yet :P
<chroot_> how>?
<action09> zeenix  in /etc/sshd_config  PermitRootLogin yes
<zeenix> Seveas, that would be something in pam configs?
<qt2> mumbles, er, go get the cheapest laptop option at alienware.com ;)
<chroot_> Seveas:  how to remove that?
<mumbles> want to start saving up for one
<zeenix> ah
<action09> zeenix  and /etc/init.d/sshd reload
<Seveas> zeenix, look at what action09 said. You need to enable the root password too
<Seveas> chroot_, aptitude purge grub
<pepsix> hrm
<tanki> zeenix, nah pam i think is intended to control local auth
<mumbles> also want one that will allow me to use ubuntu on it
<osity> qt2: fujitsu notebooks at www.silicondirect.com  cheap canadian site
<pepsix> someone said xorg -35 was bad.. but i never even saw it in the repository
<qt2> Garrison, you want to have a background image for your console?
<chroot_> bash: aptitude: command not found
<chroot_> Seveas: ??
<pepsix> im guessing -36 fixed the problem
<Seveas> pepsix, it's only for breezy
<qt2> osity, eh?
<kaktos> when i ran apt-get update it gives me errors....
<chroot_> oh mom
<osity> qt2: ya
<pepsix> Seveas, i know ;)
<Seveas> chroot_, sudo apt-get remove --purge grub
<qt2> osity, what about it?
<osity> qt2: do you know raid 1?
<Garrison> qt2, not background, but rather on the top-left (or sometimes right) there's a little penguin.
<tanki> zeenix, like for example say you wanted to increase the amount of characters used to login to your linux box, you would hack pam
<mirak> there is a problem with toolchain, to compile a cross gcc, I have this problem, either on powerpc or i386 !
<mumbles> also need a site that ships to uk
<qt2> Garrison, err, its in the foreground?
<qt2> osity, why do you ask
<Seveas> mirak, try #ubuntu-toolchain
<qt2> ?
<Garrison> qt2, yeah, kinda... Um.. Let me see if I can find a good screen-shot somewhere
<osity> qt2: cuz i need help setting it up
<Seveas> that channel is quite quiet so you might have to wait a while for an answer
<delire> Seveas: wasn't aware this channel existed
<tanki> be careful around the quiet ones
<tanki> they're the most likely to snap at any moment
<Seveas> :)
<mumbles> this one is nice and active..
* reka snaps at tanki 
<mumbles> and good help from evyeone
<tanki> a penguin is nice but imagine it charging at you at 50mph
<Garrison> qt2: here: http://www.a-yu.com/pub/boot.jpg
<ashok> can somebody help me
<Garrison> ashok: if we can.
<ashok> i am unable to open movie files
<Seveas> ashok: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Garrison> ashok: what type of movie?
<delire> ashok: you need the w32codecs
<zeenix> Seveas, just `sudo passwd` did the trick
<tanki> ashok, what are you using to open them
<Garrison> ashok: sudo apt-get install xine
<ashok> i am using totem
<Garrison> ashok: or gxine
<ashok> its .dat files
<mumbles> just found out why my room smelt so bad
<Garrison> ashok: ... an imcompleted Kazaa (or of that type) download?
<qt2> you were in it? :o
<Seveas> mumbles, you have to take a shower..?
<qt2> lol
<tanki> mumbles, my cat sneezed when it sniffed my computer chair once
<tanki> i took that as a sign
<ashok> thanks for the tips guys, i will try xine
<mumbles> no had a 1/4 full can of fullers london pride wedged between 2 folders
<tanki> by the way, 3 hours until the space launch!
<ashok> i have installed the w32codecs
<Garrison> ashok: that wont be all you need, it's just a good player. Loads... Shit-loads better then totem
<londonboi2k3> Afternoon guys
<tanki> what's a fuller
<mumbles> beer maker
<ashok> oki, so xine should do the trick ?
<mumbles> forog tohow to spell it
<reka> there's a few brits in here today
<Garrison> ashok: do you have multi-verse in your rep. list?
<mumbles> yeh but onley one with realy badd typos and spelling
<tanki> ashok, if you have the w32codecs installed, then xine or mplayer or any capable linux video player should play them
<haven_> Was wondering if anybody can offer help with interuser mail
<ashok> garrison, sorry , wats multi-verse ?
<mumbles> unless your sound isent reconlised buy ubuntu yet
<londonboi2k3> Apt is just upgrading to Breezy, doing this by ssh from work, hope nothing breaks too much :)
<delire> ashok: they are not innately included as they are proprietary, non-free software
<tanki> ashok, just make sure what you're trying to play is a video fil eheh
<ashok> and wats rep list ?
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, X will break
<osity> raid 1 setup help please
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, X is massively broken right now
<mumbles> opss :p
<el_kato> is there a program like "netlimiter" for linux?
<ashok> yes, its video file.. i am able to play it in windows
<londonboi2k3> hmm, really, any way round that?
<delire> londonboi2k3: usually an upgrade to openssh-server will restart sshd, but this barely leaves you without a connection. x may break though.
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, yes :)
<tanki> would i be beat up if i say ubuntu is cooler than debian?
<pepsix> X always breaks when you install breezy
<Seveas> don't use breezy :)
<delire> s/barely/rarely
<qt2> Garrison, only happens on bootup?
<pepsix> its fun
* Garrison -- someone help ashok get w32codecs, i dont remember where i got them.
<reka> tanki: not in here.
<acid2> www.mplayerhq.hu
<reka> tanki: #debian on the other hand :)
<Garrison> qt2: it's always in the actual console
<acid2> Garrison, its all there
<londonboi2k3> lol, well it will be fun, i need to reinstall that pc anyway, so just want to see what happens :)
<tanki> reka, i was hunting for linux related posters to decorate my computer room and i found some funny ones
<ashok> garrison, i did install w32codecs
<acid2> ashok, put them in the right place?
<qt2> Garrison, i was thinking it might be linuxlogo but...
* Garrison moves car for the wife
<tanki> reka, http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/debian.jpg
<Eko> none of the vga options change anything, how do i change the buffers?
<blmartin777> how do I change the theme for root?
<tanki> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/ubuntu.jpg
<blmartin777> in gnome
<Seveas> Eko, the vga options only change the conxoles...
<gluon> any suggestions for a movie player, other than totem and/or vlc?
<Seveas> consoles...
<Seveas> and only when rebooting
<zeenix> thanks guys
<tanki> gluon, mplayer and xine come to mine
<qt2> Garrison, are you using a framebuffer console?
<tanki> s/mine/mind
<Eko> hmm
<haven_> anybody help with interuser mail?
<gluon> tanki, mplayer is great but i'd like to have a gtk2 frontend
<tanki> hmm i dont know about gtk2 but i think xine has gxine
<qt2> gluon, i thought there was a gtk frontend written for mplayer...
<tanki> might be a gtk+ frontend tho
<gluon> koke, i'll check those out... thank you both
<tanki> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/slackware.jpg haha
<tanki> so funny, so true
<delire> gluon: gmplayer
<delire> gluon: if compiling: './configure --enable-gui'
<mirak> Seveas lol thanks, what a surprise
<tanki> reka, well in general if you measure a distro based on the people in the channel, i think ubuntu beats out debian
<Garrison> qt2: brb, I'm going to see if it did anything.
<hmrocha> Hello
<reka> tanki: hehe.  you shouldn't always trust majority numbers
<delire> tanki: you can't measure a distro's popularity based on users in an IRC channel, or distrowatch.org.
<hmrocha> I'd like to ssh to a machine without being asked for a password
<reka> tanki: look how many people are using windows. :)
<luzbelito> hi i cant burn dvd with k3b cd kreator. pls help. it says unknow error 255, looking in web and no solution yet.,
<Seveas> hmrocha, use ssh keys, ssh-agent and ssh-add
<delire> tanki: have you looked at #windows? ;)
<hmrocha> I executed the ssh-keygen -t rsa on this computer
<tanki> delire, yeah but i'm more likely to try ubuntu than debian because i feel like i'm being embraced here, on a technical and spiritual level
<Seveas> or (shiver) passwordless ssh keys
<delire> tanki: you're not wrong there. ubuntu has a better community of users, yes.
<tanki> it needs more blondes tho
<tanki> you can never have enough blondes.. i suggest we try to recruit airline stewartesses
<qt2> tanki, err... theres over 250 more people in #debian than here...
<hmrocha> Seveas, i've connected to the machine i want and inserted my public key into authorized_keys
<tanki> we'll get them hooked on linux's wifi support
<luzbelito> anyone can helo me to burn dvd?
<qt2> tanki, and either way... #gentoo beats them both. ;)
<tanki> i haven't been in their channel
<qt2> luzbelito, get k3b from synaptic.
<cemil> anyone, who has AMD64bit Ubuntu?
<qt2> Garrison, see if what did anything...? <.<;
<Poromies> cemil: yes o/
<Eko> can anyone help me, all i see is coloured squares on the login screen and even when i try to access the console its just shows grey squares??
<tanki> Poromies, do you have the fx-51 amd chip
<Garrison> qt2: that was a no go: passed an undefined mode number, press <enter> for a list, or press space to continue
<Poromies> no, i have Turion
<Garrison> I tried the vga= line, but it didn't do anything.
<reka> delire: #windows: population 8
<Poromies> its that new mobile model
<qt2> Garrison, ...err... who told you to try that? :P
<reka> :)
<tanki> Poromies, oh no it's one of the first amd 64bit chips to come out.. desktop
<reka> delire: thought there would be more people with problems in there...
<Garrison> qt2: I did: vga=0x164
<xbalanque> hi all, I wanted to have gnome load an .Xmodmap file during initialization of the session, do you know of a way to do this ? I remembered it opened a dialog window asking that once, but I was not able to access that window again :(
<smite> hi - what's a quick way to tell if a linux box has usb 1.1 or 2.0?
<reka> qt2: i did
<qt2> reka, ahhh.. :P
<reka> qt2: he wanted to "change the font"
<reka> qt2: i thought that was what he wanted.
<tanki> smite, i dont know but you can check the logs, in /var/log/
<tanki> maybe it's there
<qt2> reka, err... he wants to remove an image from the console.... :o
<qt2> Garrison, are you using a framebuffer console?
<Garrison> qt2, reka: That is what I want. But it's being all bitchy about it. I'll suffer without my little penguin for now, I just hate that 300x200 font
<smite> tanki: ok... hm or maybe dmesg
<Garrison> qt2: how do I tell?
<reka> qt2: err..looks like he wants to fix his font first
<tanki> dmesg is nice but it's only a small buffer, so your usb stuff might have already been scrolled out
<qt2> reka, ah... XD
<tanki> so it's better to check the written ones, i think dmesg even has its own log
<smite> tanki: what log file should i check?
<qt2> reka, sorry, all i saw him mention was the penguin... :P
<reka> qt2: he's using ctrl+alt+f1 to get into console iirc
<osity> software raid help needed!@
<smite> none of them look particularly relevant
<tanki> smite, offhand i'd say whichever log syslogd sends kernel.* priority messages too
<reka> qt2: is that a framebuffer console?
<Garrison> reka: it's the console used when booting.
<reka> Garrison: oh, so you disabled gdm?
<tanki> smite, basically what gets sent to /var/log is whatever is listed in /etc/syslog.conf
<Garrison> reka: before gdm is loaded, when its mounting, when it's initializing modules, etc.
<Garrison> reka: there's a way you can set that font by appending vga=0x*** to the kernel line in boot.lst
<tanki> i'm just guessing about kernel though, i'm not sure what usb would be catagorized under, maybe daemon too
<reka> Garrison: yeah...changing the vga mode should affect the text you see at that time
<reka> Garathor: so that didn't work?
<smite> /var/log/messages
<delire> reka: hehe windows has no community. 100's of 1000's of people right now with problems, none of which will be heard.
<reka> delire: i'm guesing most of them don't know what IRC is anyway.
<Fumoffu> bonjour :)
* reka shouldn't be bagging windows though, he still dualboots
<delire> reka: similarly when various surveys are done on the relative security of linux vs windows, the number of known bugs are counted. m$ does not publish their bugs/vulnerabilities unless absolutely necessary. hence linux appears to be less secure at a cursory count. we all know that's not true albeit.
<tanki> yeah but i wouldn't be critical of those people either
<Garrison> reka: my NFORCE PROBLEM FIXED ITSELF!! WOOHOOO!!!
* Garrison jumps around like a buck-toothed-fairy
<haven_> Can anyone help with telling GDM to drop to the console?
<tanki> afterall, does your mom know how to re-build her automobile's engine?
<tanki> does that make her stupid
<reka> Garrison: sound fixed?  i thought you were doing fonts now. :)
<Garrison> reka: that's just it, I was screwing with fonts, rebooted, then that nvidia shit dissapeared.
<reka> Garrison: heh
<dylan_> is there any type of software that will enlarge the size of a file?
<tanki> believe it or not there are people out there that just want their computer to perform task A and task B and aren't concerned about the technical side of it
<sJaM> enlarge the size of a file ?
<Discipulus> What up PEOPLE?
<tanki> until something goes wrong.. in which case they offer a caffeinated beverage to their company's computer guy or geeky friend to fix it
<delire> dylan_: hehe just write a whole bunch of 0's in there.
<reka> Garrison: i'd still be wondering wtf happened though :)
<haven_> Can anyone help with telling GDM to drop to the console?
<mumbles> (tanki) believe it or not there are people out there that just want their computer to perform task A and task B and aren't concerned about the technical side of it --- wtf thats what makes it fun
<sJaM> for what purpose you want to have it enlarged ?
<Garrison> reka: Ubuntu has taught me not to dwell on details.
<sJaM> dylan_,  for what purpose you want to have it enlarged ?
<Garrison> reka: "dont ask, dont tell, just accept and be happy"
<luzbelito> qt2: i get k3b, installed it but it can't burn dvd: returns error 225 and stops
<reka> Garrison: so you're a "bash the tv on the side" type of person? :D
<Garrison> reka: I've kicked a $2000 machine out the 2nd floor window because Windows wouldn't enable directdraw.
<Discipulus> Garrison, heh
<sJaM> ?
<reka> Garrison: i'm a "f*** it, reinstall time" person unfortunately. :)
<Discipulus> Garrison, you paid for it?
<londonboi2k3> guys, just a question, I have created a dyndns script to update my ip address, how where do i need to put it to load on reboot, say as the last thing before X to start?
<Garrison> All: Yeah, but I made a better system.
<hondje> I love expensing
<Garrison> Then went LuBix
<Discipulus> heh
<tanki> mumbles, all i know is i had a humble experience when i ran into an automechanic friend of mine and he started talking shop with me.. i was so lost
<tanki> but he was just as lost when i talk computers
<delire> londonboi2k3: use /etc/init.d and then update-rc.d (read manpages about the latter)
<londonboi2k3> dellire: Thanks :)
<weiers> Hi... I know I should have done it the other way around, but I was perhaps overzealous and used the occasion of replacing a broken harddrive to clear my computer of any semblance of Windows and to only install Ubuntu. Now my wife dearest is beginning to rebel. She does not have the energy to learn new ways of doing things and I realise I need to reinstall windows. How do I now create an open partition that I can use to install windows?
<delire> londonboi2k3: np
<hmrocha> Seveas, each time I open a terminal window and ssh to the remote machine, it asks me for a passphrase
<hmrocha> Seveas, can I set it forever?
<mumbles> tanki yeh... then you relises that people know more about there subject thatn you do
<tanki> then it occured to me, maybe how i felt around him with cars is how a lot of people feel around us when it comes to computers
<delire> hmrocha: yes, use ssh keys
<sJaM> a new hard drive weiers
<Seveas> hmrocha, probably the passphrase for your ssh key
<Garrison> reka: 1) bash  2) kick  3) turn upside down  4) buy propane + nozzle + lighter
<randykay> Morning all.
<sJaM> saving mbr
<sJaM> create a grub floppy
<Seveas> hmrocha, you can use ssh-agent, then you will have to typw it once per boot
<sJaM> that will do
<tanki> and it doesn't mean they're more or less intelligent than us, it's just a matter of application..
<hmrocha> I have used ssh-agent
<osity> does anyone in here know saftware raid?
<reka> Garrison: are you a parent? :)
<mumbles> tanki yeh
<tanki> i'm sure if i put my mind to it, i can read up and learn about automobiles and stuff, but i'm just happy with having one take me from point a to point b..
<randykay> Is there a way to set the printer fonts in Evolution.  Mine are way too big.
<delire> hmrocha: 'ssh-agent bash; ssh-add' is the way to go
<mumbles> my pushbike works
<qt2> http://sa-store.com/shop.php?category_id=4 <- ...someone explain that to me?
<mumbles> thats all i care about...
<Garrison> reka: nope, I'm 21, married, have 2 cats, a dog, and a nice ass street-racer
<mumbles> sometimes i oil the chain but thats about it
<tanki> yeah
<weiers> sJaM, do I understand you right that I need to buy a second harddrive? Can I not resize my /home partition
<tanki> the downside is that if something goes wrong, we have to take it in to a shop to get them to fix it
<reka> Garrison: was gonna say...wouldn't want to get in trouble if i was your kid with that method :)
<HostingGeek> from our friend a GNOME developer
<HostingGeek> <davyd> mjg59: I think they should sell advertising on the Ubuntu installer
<sJaM> well you could do that also weiers
<phyrster> gkrellm has a mail check function, and I use mutt to read my mail, but how can I launch mutt without lauching a console first??
<sJaM> but you have to have a rescue floppy
<tanki> and another downside is we can't modify or custimize our cars like the pro's do
<HostingGeek> More money for ubuntu == better stuff in debian
<sJaM> since windows replaces the mbr
<hmrocha> Seveas, "identity added..."
<delire> HostingGeek: that is clearly a joke.
<HostingGeek> :D
<reka> weiers: you can probably resize the ubuntu partition to make some free space
<tanki> it's just a balancing scale
<glyph> phyrster: xterm -e mutt
<tanki> but that doesn't make us stupid
<HostingGeek> delire: no its not
<Garrison> reka: nah, as Denis Leary says "I dont have to beat them, I find waving the gun around pretty much gets the same job done"
<rg58sma> hiiiiiii
<weiers> Sjam (REKA) how do I resize the partition?
<rg58sma> someone give a hang with samba and windows me
<hmrocha> Seveas, i'm logged in without a password, now I'll try closing the gnome-terminal and opening it again
<glyph> when is breezy going to be ready for user testing? :)
<reka> weiers: after installing windows, you'll need to restore grub to be able to boot back into ubuntu.
<tanki> i'll be honest, everytime i take my car to a mechanic i bring a candle and pray in the waiting room hoping they dont rip me off
<ubuntu> -server irc.foreverchat.net
<HostingGeek> delire: ubuntu could make about $1m... and I prooved it to #gnome just before
<delire> HostingGeek: the installer is a once read ad then. why not a bootsplash ad? anyway, he's joking.
<ubuntu> -server irc.foreverchat.net
<sJaM> the eaiset way is I think
<sJaM> tar everything to a other hdd
<sJaM> on network
<sJaM> repartition with fdisk,cfdisk
<sJaM> and put it back
<hmrocha> Seveas, it still asks me for the passphrase
<reka> sJaM: what about gparted?
<rg58sma> hii
<rg58sma> help with samba
<ccc> anyone good with hardware? i have some questions on connecting both ata/s-ata devices in ubuntu...
<phyrster> glyph: thanks
<Seveas> hmrocha, you need to start ssh-agent from the gnome startup
<rasputnik> tanki: but you don't call the car stupid because you were too lazy too learn how the engine works
<adwait> hey pplcan someone tell me, what's a "reputation" on ubuntuforums?
<pepsi> wee.. i upgraded my breezy install cause i didnt believe all this talk of X being "broken"
<Seveas> hmrocha, and run ssh-add once in a terminal
<phyrster> anyone uses fetchmail as a demon in /etc/init.d?
<Garrison> reka: I'm having a small problem; No volume control on my box, is in control of my fiber-optic S/PDIF out.. :-/
<pepsi> :)
<delire> Seveas: i wasn't aware gnome provided this feature. very nice.
<Scroopy> can anyone here help me out with a wireless issue/
<Seveas> adwait, some crap implemeted by them
<pepsi> its broken alright :D
<weiers> reka: I tried qparted, but It is not as user friendly as partition magic and I don't really know how to work it. Perhaps it is just best to back-up the data and then install windows, and re-install ubuntu afterwards.
<hmrocha> Seveas, run ssh-add in .bashrc?
<adwait> seveas: hmm.......
<phyrster> how the hell does fetchmail know where to put retrieved mail?
<tanki> rasputnik, oh hell yes i do :)
<nightswim> it sends them to user@localhost
<nightswim> at least
<tanki> i verbally abuse my automobile
<nightswim> that's what it does here
<nightswim> phyrster
<Seveas> hmrocha, no
<reka> weiers: that's what i've always done. :)
<Nermal> rg58sma, #samba ?
<Seveas> hmrocha, run it manually
<sJaM> I don't know gparted reka
<rg58sma> ok thnks
<delire> hmrocha: FYI i 'ssh-agent bash; ssh-add', that enables a single terminal session.
<Garrison> tanki: i sexually abuse my automobile... >:)
<Scroopy> can anyone help the noobalishis Scroopy, if so please PM me, its about a wireless network card
<reka> weiers: if you're happy to do that....
<phyrster> I put fetchmailrc to /etc/ and uses a demon to get mail for user 'me', but I can't get anymail deliverd to my mailbox.
<Nermal> pepsi, modules are now in a different package
<phyrster> mikl: what?
<weiers> I'm not entirely happy, but I am not sure if I have the network resources to tar my files onto another drive.
<tanki> i swear, if my car was a teenager i'd mock it so bad that it would develope an eating disorder
<hmrocha> delire, but if I always have to enter the passphrase, what's the difference if I have to enter the remote password or not?
<phyrster> nightswim: what..
<Seveas> tanki, Garrison keep it on topic please...
<phyrster> mikl: sorry typo
<reka> weiers: yeah, i haven't used another method really, so i can't really recommend anything.
<Nermal> weiers, just use gparted as suggested
<delire> hmrocha: the point is to enter it once per session, not every time you need to connect to the host.
<Garrison> tanki: lmao... i'll kick it when it does bad, and rub the dash slowly with a somewhat disturbing manner when it wins a race. :-D
<Garrison> Seveas; sorry, that will be the last (from me anyway)
<Seveas> tnx
<phyrster> nightswim: but when I put fetchmail in ~ it sends to my mutt box.
<pepsi> Nermal: ok :)
<hmrocha> delire, i should always leave a terminal open right?
<phyrster> nightswim: without configuration of whereabout of mailbox>..
<delire> hmrocha: eg if your computer had 2 years of uptime, and you didn't kill the terminal (the designated ssh-agent) then you would never need to type the passphrase for that time.
<reka> Garrison: fibre-optic....that's network related right?  i've got no clue bout networking i'm afraid
<Garrison> reka: fibre-optic is also used for audio... (has been for a few years)
<Seveas> hmrocha, of you run ssh-agent from the gnome starup stuff the agent will be session-wide
<Nermal> pepsi, forgotten the package name though :|
<delire> hmrocha: well not if anyone else has physical access to the machine, no. that would be a risk
<Seveas> hmrocha, that means you should use ssh-add only once
<Nermal> pepsi, aptitude search xorg |grep modules
<Nermal> I guess
<Seveas> and for that session no more
<sJaM> weiers, you don't have to reinstall ubuntu
<reka> Garrison: forgive me...i'm still using dialup....:)
<hmrocha> Seveas, ok, i'll try using ssh-agent in gnome startup
<Garrison> reka: Ouch...
<delire> hmrocha: Seveas's suggestion sounds more enticing than my per terminal client system here. i would look into this.
<sJaM> just reinstall grub
<Seveas> delire, I use it this exact way :)
<rasputnik> hmrocha: you reuse the RSA key on multiple machines, but only have to enter the passphrase once
<Seveas> delire, enter password once and go :)
<hmrocha> Startup programs - Add - ssh-agent ?
<Scroopy> can anyone help?????
<Seveas> hmrocha, yes
<Garrison> reka: 9Mbit down, 1.5Mbit up (or whatever 1MB/s down, and 100KB/s up is)
<phyrster> even I configured in fetchmailrc 'user x there is user y here' it still does not deliver mail......
<sJaM> ssh-agent is already started with x
<Scroopy> kinda wanna fix b4 i pass out cos i so tired
<hondje> ssh-agent is nice
<mumbles> right
<Seveas> sJaM, is that so..?
<weiers> SJaM (By the way... how do you get your responses to me to be a different colour?) how do I not reinstall ubuntu? I am sorry for asking the ignorant questions. I am learning quickly, but not too quick.
<mumbles> go tto finish tideying my room or i will probally be kicked out
<Seveas> weiers, boo
<hmrocha> I'll try logging out and in again, brb
<delire> Seveas: very nice..
<Seveas> weiers, this has a different color too :)
<adwait> weiers: anytime anyone mentions ur name in a sentence, it appears to u in a different colour :)
<Scroopy> is ther eno brave soul to tackle the problems of a 19 yo linux noob?
<weiers> Thanks Seveas and adwait now I know.
<adwait> Scroopy: problems like.......
<rasputnik> Scroopy: say what they are firstn
<reka> weiers: colour settings are local to your IRC client.  when people put your name in their message, it'll be higlighted for you.
<Seveas> Scroopy, just state the problems...
<rasputnik> s/n//
<sJaM> yep Seveas
* reka realises he was slow as usual
<Scroopy> ok, put simply, i have a Belkin PCI Wireless car dinstalle din my PC
<sJaM> just do a ps aux | grep ssh-agent
<Scroopy> how do i get it to work on Ubuntu
<adwait> reka: :D
<Seveas> sJaM, hmm
* reka shakes fist at adwait 
<reka> adwait: i've shaken my fist at you before haven't i? :)
<adwait> Scroopy: hv u installed drivers for it?
<drummer87> hi all, i need help.. i have a panel that's stuck
<Scroopy> no, i am unaware as to where to get them
<weiers> :-) sorry for the distraction reka adwait Seveas
<cmatheson> drummer87: what do you mean "stuck"?
<adwait> reka: yup.......hence the :D at "reka is slow again, as usual :D"
<adwait> weiers:  :)
<Seveas> Scroopy, what does lspci say?
<Seveas> Scroopy, paste the output of it on a pastebin
<pepsi> Nermal:
<drummer87> i changed the orientation in panel properties and it's now stuck in the middle of my desktop and i can't drag it anywhere
<delire> drummer87: 'killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel' for a temporary fix (perhaps - no gnome here)
<reka> weiers: no need to apologise
* delire forgets if it is 'gnome-panel'
<pepsi> Nermal: grepping for drivers and input is more interesting :)
<drummer87> killall gnome-panel didn't help when i tried it
<delire> drummer87: 'ps ax | grep panel' and then kill -9 <processnumber>
<drummer87> ooh.. now it did
<delire> drummer87: ok
<drummer87> strange
<hmrocha> Seveas, didn't work
<drummer87> didn't work the first time i did killall
<drummer87> thanks anyway
<hmrocha> I tried adding the command "ssh-agent"
<hmrocha> and "ssh-agent bash"
<weiers> OK -- new question (I'll go and play with qparted again) ... Printing problems with CUPS over network. My computer is connected to the same network as my wife's computer. I have a Laserjet set up on my computer. We both run Ubuntu and I think CUPS is enabled. My wife's computer is set up to see my printer on my IP address, but when I print, the file spools, but my printer is never activated? What am I doing wrong.
<hmrocha> Seveas, do i have to add the command "ssh-agent bash; ssh-add" ?
<Seveas> hmrocha, my mistake
<Seveas> you don't need to add ssh-agent to the gnome startup
<Seveas> you just need to run ssh-add from a terminal (not in .bashrc)
<Nermal> pepsi, oops
<delire> drummer87: 'for i in $(ps -C programname -o pid=); do kill -9 $i; done' can often be good for processes with several dependent process threads. be careful though ;)
<hmrocha> Seveas, but if I run ssh-add from a terminal, if i close the terminal and open another one, i have to run ssh-add again.
<ashok> guys, pls suggest a gud download manager
<hmrocha> The simple solution is always have a terminal open.
<Nermal> xdownload ?
<sJaM> wget ashok
<Seveas> hmrocha, try ssh-add, close terminal, open terminal ssh-add -l
<Nermal> ashok, please type properly
<Seveas> what does that ssh-add -l say?
<delire> hmrocha: this is why Seveas suggests using the gnome feature which makes the whole gnome session an 'ssh-agent'
<Nermal> wget rocks :)
<sJaM> hmrocha, don't you get a default ssh-agent if you log in
<Seveas> delire, that was a mistake from me
<Seveas> delire, the X startup scripts already do that
<delire> Seveas: ahah, ok.
<ashok> can i resume downloads in wget ?
<hmrocha> Seveas, 1024..... /home/.... (RSA)
<sJaM> yes
<Seveas> hmrocha, if you did not restart X yet you might have a lot of agents lingering around, try killall ssh-agent and logout+login
<Nermal> ashok, yah.. with -C
<sJaM> ashok, just do wget -c
<delire> ashok: use 'wget -c http://site.com/file' first
<Nermal> ah.. lowercase c
<Seveas> gwget is nice too
<hmrocha> Seveas, ok, i'll try that
<ashok> thanks guys, i will try wget now
<Nermal> http://dmextension.mozdev.org/
<Nermal> is a plugin to enhance the firefox download manager
<adwait> ashok: if u want, u can download downloader for x, which is a nice GUI download manager
<Nermal> argh.. textspeak!
<ccc> i have some trouble connecting a s-ata device in ubuntu... anyone available to help out? i have some more or less odd questions. =)
<phyrster> when I select some texts with mouse, I can ues middle click to paste them, but
<adwait> Nermal: who me?
<Seveas> ccc, just ask :)
<phyrster> can is there a a shortcut for keyboard? that equals to middle click?
<Nermal> shift-insert ?
<sJaM> both at ones Seveas, left and right click
<phyrster> Nermal: shift-insert pastes the previous selection sometimes
<Seveas> sJaM..?
<phyrster> Nermal: I am using kde
<hmrocha> Seveas, i have killed all the ssh-agents (3 of them)
<hmrocha> logged out and in again
<Seveas> hmrocha, good
<Seveas> now try ssh-add -l
* sJaM finds in xorg.conf:         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<hmrocha> I'll now open a terminal and run ssh-add
<hmrocha> ok
<ashok> where can i find softwares and updates for linux
<hmrocha> The agent has no identities.
<Seveas> hmrocha, good!
<Leo_V2> hi guys!
<Seveas> now try ssh-add once
<Nermal> ashok, apt
<Nermal> the web
<Nermal> look around
<hmrocha> Seveas, identity added...
<Nermal> freshmeat.net / gnomefiles.org
<Seveas> hmrocha, now close terminal and in a new one type ssh-add -l
<Leo_V2> how can i update the firefox in the live cd?
<Nermal> Leo_V2, erm.. you can't ?
<adwait> ashok: apt-get, u can get any software with that (almost) and u can update ur syten with apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> Leo_V2, updates on the liveCD are lost when you reboot
<Nermal> adwait, yes you
<Nermal> and others
<Leo_V2> then..
<hmrocha> Seveas, 1024.../home...(RSA) :)
<ashok> thanks adwait
<Seveas> adwait, please try to spell properly...
<Leo_V2> possible for hack or anything?
<ccc> Seveas: my motherboard has both ata- and s-ata-connectors, and i have 5 ata devices (4 hds and 1 dvdburner), and i just got me a ata->s-ata converter. however, my bios only lists 4 devices... and um, in ubuntu the device manager has an entry called "via vt6420 sata raid controller", with a "scsi host interface" as a sub-category. any ideas? maybe this is more of a hardware issue than an ubuntu issue...
<Seveas> hmrocha, and now try ssh to the host
<Nermal> Leo_V2, well.. yes.. but all changes are lost anyway
<ccc> the dvdburner is now on the s-ata controller with the converter...
<adwait> Seveas: well........its just shorted that way, be thankful I haven't dropped any vowels ;)
<hmrocha> Seveas, you're the king, thanks very very much
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: don't do that
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: use a drive
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: the burner won't work
<rdamato> Hey folks!
<adwait> Seveas: just think.......u would just be svs
<Leo_V2> oh ya
<HrdwrBoB> simple as that :)
<Seveas> adwait, shortened, obnoxious and sometimes hard to understand....
<Leo_V2> why is the whole interface off the screen slightly?
<Seveas> ccc, hmm, sata/pata converters.... never had any experience with those...
<ccc> HrdwrBoB: ok... but it should still find it, shouldn't it?
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: no
<Leo_V2> mine is a bit off the screen..
<Nermal> adwait, you have over 100 keys in front of you.. use them :P
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: SATA1 only supports hard drives
<Leo_V2> could it be a driver error?
<ccc> HrdwrBoB: ah allright... thanks a lot.
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, ah
<khurtiz2> i have a problem turning off ipv6 for firefox. Page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 suggests I do so by editing  /etc/modutils/aliases ... however that file does not exist!! am I missing something?
<rdamato> Just a simple ??  If I have Ubuntu on my master IDE drive and bootable '98 on my slave, is there a way to make the boot loader hit the slave to load Windoze?
<ccc> thanks guys.
<Nermal> Leo_V2, well.. use the monitor controls :|
<adwait> Nermal: hmm......maybe i should
<Seveas> khurtiz2: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: no problems :)
<hmrocha> Seveas, working fine :)
<Leo_V2> :\
<hmrocha> Seveas, thanks for help, really.
<Seveas> hmrocha, good :)
<adwait> Nermal: lemme guess........you're an english prof/purist aren't you?
<Nermal> no.. just a polite geek who spends a little time typing legible answers
<Leo_V2> monitor controls only allow me to chainge resloustion
<khurtiz2> thanks seveas :)
<Leo_V2> :\
<cyrille_> Hello !
<Nermal> Leo_V2, oh.. erm... change the refresh rate then
<Leo_V2> erm..
<Leo_V2> the whole screen is off..
<Nermal> system -> preferences
<Nermal> yes
<cyrille_> I'm looking for a dvdauthor front-end, any suggestions ?
<Nermal> for the love of god
<Leo_V2> X_X
<adwait> Nermal: hey....textspeak IS legible....everyone has a cell phone right? anyway.....I am spelling properly see.....? (sheesh....even using the captilisation for the "I")
<adwait> :d
<Nermal> adwait, hush
<Leo_V2> btw..
* adwait hushes up
<Leo_V2> possible to pop the live cd when ubantu is running?
<hack_benjamin> anyone recommend any good file managers (like nautilus and rox but neither of these), and not gentoo either ;)
<cmatheson> hack_benjamin: mc, if you really have to use one of those things
<devios> hack_benjamin: what are you looking for that the others don't have
<Leo_V2> possible to pop out the live cd after ubantu started?
<Nermal> hack_benjamin, define "good"
<delire> hack_benjamin: vifm is excellent
<Leo_V2> i need to use my drive..
<devios> hack_benjamin: midnight commander?
<Nermal> Leo_V2, try it :)
<Leo_V2> and the darn live cd in drive![
<Leo_V2> stupid..
<Leo_V2> *sigh8
<Leo_V2> any one tired?
<reka> Leo_V2: it's locked iirc
<Nermal> Leo_V2, aye.. some people can be
<hack_benjamin> cheers guys, im just trying some out (still prefer CLI atm)
<Nermal> "allows you to run from the cd!" "I want to use a different cd!"
<Seveas> Leo_V2, afaik you can't eject the livecd on a running system...
<ivoks> is it only me, or ubuntu-lists have no posts?
<Nermal> what do you people want, blood? the moon on a stick?
<adwait> Leo_V2: i believe thr is a way to load the CD to RAM (provided u hv enuff......uuhh.....enough RAM)
* rdamato Is trying to figure out this damn bootloader...
<Seveas> ivoks, now that you mention it...
<Nermal> you're running the os off the cd.. the cd is needed to load the programs off that won't fit in memory..
<Leo_V2> ic..
<Nermal> and you want to take the fscking cd out?
<Nermal> you could always install ubuntu!
<Leo_V2> i need to load some data in the system..
<Nermal> Leo_V2, tough
<Leo_V2> i am hopeless hooked to winxp
<Nermal> use other means
<Leo_V2> X_X
<Leo_V2> >.<
<Nermal> usb stick or something
<Leo_V2> i am really new to linux
<Leo_V2> chose ubuntu for starting..
<Nermal> its very simple
<Nermal> very very simple
<Leo_V2> >.<
<Nermal> you are running the os from the cd.. therefor the cd needs to be in the computer
<rdamato> It is in BSD at least....
<Leo_V2> ic
<Leo_V2> i can do that if i have 2 drive rite>
* Nermal sets up a cron job to remind Leo_V2 to breathe :|
<Nermal> Leo_V2, you could yes
<rdamato> So when I have ubuntu installed I can simply choose to boot the MS IDE drive somehow?
<khurtiz2> doze sux, i've been a micro$oft addict since dos 3.30, through fsking win 3.11, 98, 2k, xp ... i've seen the light now. I've gone cold turkey on Doze and am now running ubuntu. Anyone got any experience here with Kylix? I'm a long-time Delphi dev, so kylix kinda makes sense ... or does it???
<Leo_V2> :\
<Nermal> rdamato, sure :)
<Nermal> you get a menu
<Nermal> lets you chose ubuntu or windows
<rdamato> In BSD I'm used to just typing "Windows" at the "boot:" prompt...
<Nermal> choose*
<jackobill> how do I apply a patch to file? what is the command to do that?
<rdamato> Thank you Nermal!!!
<Leo_V2> btw why did the live cd never ask me for a password for a root?
<spamalope> patch?
<cmatheson> khurtiz2: imho it's not the best choice... not many people are using it.  you may be better checking out another rad scripting language like ruby or python
<pepsi> Nermal: got it :D    i had to replace `Driver "keyboard"` with `Driver "kbd"` in xorg.conf as well
<Nermal> rdamato, you get a nice grub splash screen :)
<Nermal> pepsi, rightho.. see .. this is why we need a seperate breezy channel
<Nermal> that isn't a development channel :|
<rdamato> I wanted to ask B4 I write over my 160GB with Ubuntu now that windoze has been offloaded to a slave!
<pepsi> exactly
<Leo_V2> >.<
<khurtiz2> cmatheson but those are interpreted ... guess gcc++ is best for realtime dev? I'm doing streaming media ....
<pepsi> #ubuntu-stupidusers
<khurtiz2> #ubuntu-stupidusers
<ivoks> :)
<Nermal> pepsi, looking at some of the people here, I think that channel is aliased to #ubuntu
<cmatheson> khurtiz2: oh, i didn't realize that delphi wasn't interpreted (i always thought it was similar to vb...), i guess it really boils down to if you're trying to distribute this to many people or not... if this is an in-house thing kylix might be great.  if you're trying to gain steam as an oss project though, g++ may be the better choice
<Leo_V2> ubantu..
<delire> khurtiz2 yes c++ is best, or look into using python and compiling c modules.
<Leo_V2> kubantu got any screen?
<Leo_V2> i can't find it on any webby..
<Nermal> ?
* rdamato is bowing in thanks to all.
<pepsi> Nermal: aw
<delire> khurtiz2: *.pyc, this gives some optomisation.
<Nermal> Leo_V2, well.. it's kde
<Leo_V2> i am totally new..
* Nermal screams
<Nermal> kde.org
<Nermal> look there
<delire> Nermal: be patient.
<Nermal> then look at apple.com/store
<Nermal> delire, hush
<Leo_V2> anyone use a mac OS?
<delire> Nermal: with new users patience is often required.
<khurtiz2> umm isn't this #ubuntu? not #os10 ? :)
<Nermal> delire, I don't want users like that! I want them to stay on windows and macs!
<poningru> I had a question what is the backported thing that shown on the ubuntuguide.org
<poningru> in the repositories?
<delire> Leo_V2: yes i have, i dislike OSX personally.
<Nermal> gedditoff! gedditoff!
<delire> Nermal: then you shouldn't be here
<jackobill> how do I apply a patch to a file? what is the command to do that?
<Nermal> hush
<cmatheson> Nermal: you should really probably just /ignore rather than harass people to much though (but i know how you feel)
<Chillout> hi folks, how does one register its nick?
<Dorward> jackobill: "patch" :)
<delire> Nermal: you're getting closer.
<Nermal> I help people who aren't stupid :)
<cmatheson> s/to/too
<Leo_V2> jjjjj
<Dorward> Chillout: msg nickserv help
<khurtiz2> s/doze/ubuntu
<Leo_V2> well..
<Nermal> cmatheson, I guess
<Leo_V2> at least mac os is like 10X betetr than winxp
<pepsix> Chillout, /ns register <password>
<Leo_V2> >.<
<pepsix> Chillout, and /ns help
<delire> Nermal: i have been helping people with Linux for close to 6 years in IRC, and this is advise i often need to take myself. it is not intended as an insult. Ubuntu seeks to be inclusive. your expressed attitude currently opposes that commitment.
<rdamato> Leo_V2: I think MacOS rocks.  If I had a G5 I'd probably not be here!
<Nermal> here we have someone who is "very new" and is holding down the j key while pasting illegible sideways japanese smilies to the channel
<Nermal> rather than asking a specific question
<Nermal> delire, I've been running #suse for 7. deal.
<Chillout> ty ill try
<delire> Nermal: no need to feel competitive. just relax or don't answer those that you cannot answer with patience.
<rdamato> Leo_V2: At least a MacOS based on BSD does!
<Leo_V2> yes
<Leo_V2> >.<
<Nermal> argh
<khurtiz2> i thought osx was debian based?
<delire> hehe no it's not
<delire> far from it.
<Leo_V2> it is unix based
<khurtiz2> kk :)
<delire> Leo_V2: albeit a little broken in that sense.
<Nermal> phew
<squinn> Hi, my firefox isn't opening,.
<Nermal> squinn, more info
<squinn> Nermal, I was typing it.
<khurtiz2> first turn on pc
<Nermal> squinn, and?
<Nermal> lets bleed the problem out shall we?
<squinn> The only real error I get is from gnome-vfs: (Gecko:6757): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot create pipe for GnomeVFSProcess initialization: Too many open files
<squinn> Nermal, sorry, I type slow.
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> eesh
<Nermal> that doesn't look good
<squinn> Epiphany doesn't seem to work either.
<delire> time to go. hasta luego all.
<squinn> I don't even use epiphany, just installed it to test.
<Nermal> sounds like gnome-vfs has gone a bit icky
<Nermal> is ps ax looking ok ?
<supernix> I can't get none of the midi files I have to work
<Scroopy> ok people, trying to install Belkin Drivers for my wireless PCI card
<Nermal> Scroopy, ndiswrapper ?
<Scroopy> any advise as WINE wont install the windows drivers
<Scroopy> and i have ndiswrapper installed
<dylan_> does anybody know a place that i can get good linux wallpaper?
<squinn> ps ax?
<Nermal> yeah
<Nermal> any runaway processes ?
<SDFH_Linux> www.kdelook.org
<cmatheson> dylan_: art.gnome.org?
<dylan_> thanks
<Scroopy> im a noob to linux so i wouldnt know
<Nermal> o
<Scroopy> lspci detects the card is there
<khurtiz2> anyone got any exp developing mp4 streaming apps? please join new chan #mp4stream, I don't wanna load down #ubuntu with my stooopid questions ... ty :)
<Nermal> dylan_, linuxart.com ?
<squinn> Oh right.
<squinn> Looks pretty normal, Nermal.
<gm78> Scroopy, post the output of lspci that is relevant to the card
<dylan_> thanks for the art sites, guys
<Scroopy> 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
<gm78> Scroopy, if u google for that chipset, it will tell u whether linux has native support for the device. if it doesnt, go to the ndiswrapper home page and it gives instructions for installing it
<gm78> Scroopy, keep in mind that ndiswrapper, well working good, doesnt support 100% of all devices
<Scroopy> thanks gm75
<Juhaz> it has native support
<Scroopy> it supports this
<gm78> Scroopy, 78 :-P
<Juhaz> pretty buggy drivers, though, but they work well enough on hoary
<pacino> hi
<gm78> Scroopy, is ubuntu detecting the device?
<pacino> i use windows and ubuntu
<Scroopy> yes it is detecting it
<gm78> pacino, hi
<ola> is it possible to change all filepermissions in a catalogue (and subcatalogues) to 0644 and all catalogues (and subcatalogues) to 0755 ?
<Scroopy> i have gone to ndiswrpaper instruction site
<pacino> can anybody say me how i can do it that windows will boot first with grub and not ubuntu first
<Scroopy> make distclean
<Scroopy> it gives me that command
<Scroopy> where do i enter that?
<gm78> Scroopy, its seeing it, but is it actually detecting it as a network card? according to Juhaz it is supported natively
<pacino> hey
<ola> picasso, check in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Scroopy> how do i chek that?
<Nermal> pacino, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<squinn> Nermal: I found something of interest..but I need to show you in #flood
<pacino> nano -w/boot/grub/menu.lst
<pacino> like this
<Nermal> with a sudo :)
<gm78> Scroopy, open System >> Administration >> Network
<ola> picasso, sorry.. ill check.. i might have tied
<pacino> so how nermal
<Scroopy> no
<gm78> Scroopy, how many network cards do u have in the computer?
<khurtiz2> ok can somebody explain to me what the sudo command is?
<Scroopy> it onyl has my ethernet controller
<pacino> nermal?
<pacino> how
<spamalope> khurtiz2: man sudo
<Amaranth> khurtiz2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Scroopy> and a modem conection
<Scroopy> but i have no modem installed
<khurtiz2> okies :) ty
<Nermal> pacino, told you
<Nermal> edit the order
<pacino> sudo nano -w/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nermal> self explanitory file
<pacino> so?
<Nermal> so fucking rude
<ola> picasso, first.. you use grub?
<Juhaz> gm78, Scroopy I mean there are native drivers, but they're not included in vanilla kernel, can't remember if there are ubuntu package
<Scroopy> do u have them?
<gm78> Scroopy, brb
<pacino> hey where can i do it that windows will boot first with grub and not ubuntu
<Chillout> hi folks, heres the prob: i want to install "bibus" for oOo vias synaptic (reps added are deb http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bibus-biblio & deb-src http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bibus-biblio ./). when i try it tells me it cant because it requires python <2.4 but ubuntu would install/has installed 4.0.1. I have installed python 2.2. and 2.3 as well tho. any idea how i could make bibus be installed anyway?
<ola> picasso, in /boot/grub/menu.lst there should be something like default or such. this one is set to 0 (wich means the first opton in the menu is default)
<pacino> ola
<pacino> no
<cmatheson> hey guys, i wanna do a chinese translation for openbox, but i've never done this before... anyone have any idea of what kind of software is required?
<ola> pacino, what's not working?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how can I know my glibc version ?
<ashok> can i install rpm's in ubuntu ?
<ashok> only deb is supported ?
<Chillout> hi folks, heres the prob: i want to install "bibus" for oOo vias synaptic (reps added are deb http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bibus-biblio & deb-src http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bibus-biblio ./). when i try it tells me it cant because it requires python <2.4 but ubuntu would install/has installed 4.0.1. I have installed python 2.2. and 2.3 as well tho. any idea how i could make bibus be installed anyway?
<cmatheson> ashok: basically, yes (don't install rpms if you can avoid it)
<Gerrath> ashok, is there a specific program you wish to install that is in RPM only?
<zukalk> woohoo, i think i finally got rid of all the KDE stuff i had installed!
<zukalk> my advice: never apt-get install 'kubuntu-desktop' if you just want to ''try kde''
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> just find the kubuntu live cd
<zukalk> exactly
<poningru> ashok: you can use alien
<zukalk> !alien
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Steiner> hi
<zukalk> hi
<poningru> man alien
<devios> is there an ubuntu build of gftp that supports ftps?
<poningru> no clue
<devios> or is there a decent ftp client for ubuntu besides gftp?
<devios> gftp sucks
<ashok> yes, i could find mplayer in rpm
<poningru> but I would just use ssh2
<zukalk> devios, i use gftp-gtk
<devios> zukalk: supports ftps?
<poningru> ashok: just sudo apt-get mplayer
<zukalk> devios, not sure what you're asking
<zukalk> it's an FTP client
<devios> ftp over ssl
<devios> ftps
<zukalk> oh
<zukalk> not sure
<Big_O> gftp?
<zukalk> "  * support for SSH and SSH2 file transfers,"
<zukalk> read apt-cache show gftp-gtk
<devios> is there an ubuntu build of gftp that supports ftps?
<ashok> what if i just want to get the deb files and place it in a directory and install later. how do i do that ?
<devios> my gentoo box had ftps protocol support for gftp
<Big_O> hmm something seems to be conflicting with my javaplugin in firefox
<devios> i think the fedora gftp supports ftps too
<pacino> hey i need some help
<pacino> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zukalk> ashok, using apt?
<pacino> i want to change default here but i cannot write or type anything in the data file
<Big_O> is there anyway to trace the problem outside of removeing very thing i put in since i had it working
<ashok> anything zukalk.
<ashok> all i want is, i want to download and keep it, so that i can install it later
<Gerrath> pacino, you know how to use vim right?
<devios> I'll have to use lftp from the cli, I guess
<ashok> sorry for such basic questions, i am a newbie
<zukalk> ashok, using apt you add "-d" or "--download-only" to the command, and it'll just retrieve the .deb file: apt-get install -d [pkg] 
<pacino> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pacino> gerrathh like this
<pacino> but i cannot change or type anything into the data
<martigan> who knows how to customize the terminal in some cool way (other then a trans background)?
<Gerrath> pacino, yes type i to insert or edit.
<nalioth_wrkn> ashok: if you open a terminal and type "man apt-get" it will show you all the options that you can use with apt (including --download-only)
<zukalk> ashok, not sure where the .deb goes to though. i'm guessing it's /var/cache/apt/archives or something
<nalioth_wrkn> zukalk: that is where it goes
<zukalk> good
<Gerrath> pacino, type :w to save the data and :q to exit out.
<wolki> pacino: i'd use nano instead of vim, it's much easier
<pacino> yes gerrath i know but i cannot changes anything in the data i opende
<dylan_> man i hate windows fanatics
<dylan_> i actually know a few
<ashok> oh thanks for the help
<pacino> wolki can u say me the command wiht nano
<nalioth_wrkn> dylan_: is your limewire working?
<Gerrath> pacino, hehe, sorry didn't mean to insult you.
<Big_O> i really dont feel like doing a clean install just for this bloody thing
<wolki> pacino: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gerrath> pacino, thats strange you can't edit the file with sudo, you should have root priv. if your in the sudo list.
<Big_O> did you hit insert?
<Big_O> oh  nevermind
<dylan_> my limewire is working
<Big_O> gha why does java have to such a pain
<nalioth_wrkn> dylan_: good to hear
<zAo^> how can I burn MP3 > WAV CDs on the fly?
<dylan_> yeah..thanks
<nalioth_wrkn> zAo^: use k3b
<dylan_> is it safe to chmod a+x a .py file?
<zAo^> nalioth_wrkn, isnt there a GTK app?
<deFrysk> zAo^, k3b is the easyers way
<nalioth_wrkn> zAo^: you could try gnomebaker or graveman, but k3b runs under gnome and it works
<zAo^> thnx
<deFrysk> zAo^,  but also gnome-baker and graveman work fine
<zAo^> they cant burn on-the-fly
<deFrysk> zAo^,  no ?
<zAo^> nope
<deFrysk> oh
<Big_O> hmm when a link is green that means theres a bug right?
<zAo^> why doesnt KDE use GTK? pff
<deFrysk> zAo^, cos KDE likes ugly ;p
<zAo^> yeah
<zAo^> this is what I hate about linux: 100s of standards
<Big_O> well gnome is ugly too
<JohnFlux> zAo^: KDE coders prefers c++
<Toto> Bonjour tout le monde
<deFrysk> Big_O, /j #whateverwar
<Amaranth> when KDE chose Qt it was all there was
<pepsix> Big_O, in gnome-terminal?
<zAo^> and what does gnome like? :P
<Big_O> i use fluxbox
<cmatheson> zAo^: gtk
<deFrysk> Big_O, also ugly ;p
<Big_O> in eterm
<ashok> folks, iam getting an error when i try sudo apt-get mplayer
<Gerrath> ashok, what is the error?
<zAo^> k3b doesnt support the MP3 format..
<deFrysk> ashok, try sudo apt-get update first
<deFrysk> zAo^, yes it does
<devios> why does ubuntu want to remove the ubuntu-base package when I install ftp-ssl?  what is the ubuntu-base package?
<ashok> E: Invalid operation mplayer
<Gerrath> try sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Gerrath> ashok, you need the install option so apt-get knows what to do.
<zAo^> well I get "mp3 format is not supported"
<ashok> gerrath i dont want to install now, i just want to download it and install later
<scoperes> anyone know how to get vnc to autoload?
<deFrysk> zAo^, do you have your repos set up properly ?
<Big_O> thats cos most peope look at the defaults and _ARGH WTF_ =P
<warrior_> zAo^, get the lame codec
<zAo^> deFrysk, yes
<zAo^> thnx warrior_
<Seveas> zAo^: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<warrior_> no prob
<deFrysk> hmz I thought k3b took it in by default
<Gerrath> ashok, I think you just do apt-get install -d mplayer then.
<zAo^> with lame installed: still no mp3 support :(
<deFrysk> zAo^, then also gnome-baker and graveman might work after that :)
<Gerrath> ashok, do a info apt-get to confirm this.
<dylan_> how do i get a .PY file to run correctly?
<zAo^> deFrysk, I works now, but not on the fly
<warrior_> wait I got this on lockdown, mine was being stupid with mp3s too hang on
<deFrysk> zAo^, try apt-get install k3b-mp3
<catfox> anyone know the homepage for the hoola project? hoola-project.org goes to a beagle page
<warrior_> zAo^,  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<scoperes> is audigy 2's still not fully supported yet?
<linukso> catfox: www.hula-project.org
<zAo^> warrior_, does not exist :)
<warrior_> scoperes, mine works perfectly
<warrior_> zAo^, ouch, sounds like a bad source list
<zAo^> thanks deFrysk thats it :)
<scoperes> warrior_ i have to do all this extra stuff like get emu10k1 and compile it in to the sources in order to get mine working
<deFrysk> zAo^, you have universe AND multiverse right ?
<zAo^> warrior_, Breezy here..
<warrior_> zAo^, you using standard source list?
<warrior_> zAo^, you just left my league with breezy ;-)
<zAo^> yes, standard breezy + universe + multiuniverse
<deFrysk> zAo^, breezy , tricky
<Gerrath> ashok, I just checked, all you need to do is sudo apt-get install -d "program name" and this will download only.
<dylan_> is there a way to get a python file to run
<ed1t> does ubuntu live cd has a format tool?
<zAo^> no probs so far :)
<Seveas> ed1t, yes
<scoperes> fdisk
<warrior_> scoperes, just to get sound?
<linukso> dylan_: python your_file.py
<Seveas> dylan_, python filename.py
<dylan_> thanks
<warrior_> zAo^, :D til you needed mp3 on the fly
<Gerrath> ashok, make sure to do the sudo apt-get update first so you get the lastest repository lists.
<scoperes> warrior_ yeah, i thought it was because i have onboard sound and I am not using it but everytime a new version of the kernel comes out i have to recompile emu10k1
<zAo^> yeah :)
<zAo^> on my hoary I also couldnt... :)
<zAo^> thanks all :D
<catfox> linukso, haha, no wonder i couldn't find it
<warrior_> scoperes, did you try turning on Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack under alsamixer?
<scoperes> yeah and i get nothing till i compile
<martigan> who knows an mail notification applet that works with ubuntu? kan get the gmailnotification and mail notification to work somehow
<devios> why does ubuntu want to remove the ubuntu-base package when I install ftp-ssl?  what is the ubuntu-base package?  also, why was the lftp package for ubuntu built without ssl support?  also, why was the gtpd package for ubuntu built without ssl support?  (I really just need to know if ubuntu-base is critical)
<warrior_> scoperes, and its an onboard audigy 2?
<scoperes> no its not onboard
<scoperes> i have ac97 onboard
<Seveas> devios, ubuntu-bas is not critical except when you are upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu
<Seveas> and installing ftp-ssl is a bad thing...
<ashok> oki gerrath
<warrior_> scoperes, does it recoginize both by chance and gives onboard priority?
<Seveas> gftp for ubuntu has ssl support
<scoperes> it doesnt rec the audigy 2 at all
<deFrysk> scoperes, set onboard sound to off in bios
<JohnFlux> i can't get my synaptics mousepad to work.  It's a kernel problem I think because I don't have a usb entry for it in /dev  and dmesg says nothing
<scoperes> I'll try that
<scoperes> thanks
<Gerrath> ashok, did that work for you?
<scoperes> too bad I can't do it for a hours since I am far away from my computer but I'll try that
<warrior_> thats crazy it recognizes my audigy 2 every single time
<deFrysk> scoperes, always does the trick for me :)
<ashok> gerrath which one to choose from - mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<ashok>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<ashok>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<ashok>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<ashok>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<scoperes> what version of the audigy 2 do you have? i have the value because I didnt want all the extras
<deFrysk> ashok, no flooding ;p
<warrior_> I'm using audigy 2 ZS
<Gerrath> ashok, what cpu do you have?
<ashok> mobile centrino
<deFrysk> 386 is always fine
<hack_benjamin> anyone managed to get darwinia working on amd64?
<deFrysk> safe bet for anything
<warrior_> I started helping people and forgot I needed help :-D
<Gerrath> ashok, unless you have an old computer I would think mplayer-586 would be the best choice.
<ashok> oki gerrath
<warrior_> anyone here using 2.6.10-5-smp?
<devios> Seveas: why is installing ftp-ssl a bad thing?
<hilkiah> hi all
<hilkiah> can any one offer guidance on getting ubuntu + xorg + ati to play nicely
<hilkiah> ?
<hilkiah> pls
<Gerrath> deFrysk, 586 should be more optimized for the modern intels correct?
<warrior_> correction, anyone using 2.6.10-5-686-smp?
<deFrysk> Gerrath, noobs usually have the 386 kernel rinning so the 386 is always correct for mplayer
<just_in> hello - I just installed the latest Ubuntu -hoary- and I checked the output of 'last -aix' and it had a strange IP address in there- Is this normal?
<deFrysk> running#
<Gerrath> deFrysk, thanks.
<warrior_> hilkiah, whats your 3d prob?
<hondje> just_in:
<hondje> just_in: no
<Gerrath> ashok, deFrysk recommends the 386 and think thats probably the safest bet for you as well.
<Big_O> i http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b293/chimeraoverlord/snapshot1.jpg
<ashok> gerrath it worked..
<Zerboxx> hi - can anyone help me with a slight printer problem?
<just_in> it resolved to .ru
<Gerrath> ashok, good.
<hondje> just_in: do a whois or a host and see whose IP it is
<deFrysk> ashok, cool :)
<ashok> how do i install this package later ?
<JohnFlux> just_in: I have "194.135.4.8"
<ashok> dpkg ?
<JohnFlux> just_in: i just intalled ubuntu too
<linukso> devios: if you want secure file transfer, why don't you just use scp/sftp?
<linukso> devios: it comes with openssh
<warrior_> hilkiah, whats going on with your ATI?
<just_in> Johnflux - same here
<devios> linukso: i know.  however, the ftp server is a winblows system, so I have no alternative
<just_in> I've been told that this probably is a compromise
<JohnFlux> just_in: tis strange.
<just_in> it resolves to Samara City bank
<devios> linukso: also, someone else is responsible for the server.  I ened a client to work with them.
<linukso> devios: then gftp should do it. (ftp-ssl is a server)
<hondje> that's strange
<linukso> devios: or lftp
<devios> linukso: the gftp client for ubuntu doesn't have ftps support.
<hondje> normally I'd say bad things, but two guys with fresh installs...
<devios> linukso: the lftp client for ubuntu also does not have ssl support
<hilkiah> warrior....bascially
<hilkiah> i can't get my fglrx working
<hilkiah> my card is a :
<hilkiah> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M
<Gerrath> ashok, dpkg -i  the downside to using dpkg to install a program over apt-get is it doesn't handle depenancies.  The good news is if there are dependencys you just need to run apt-get afterwords and it will install them for you.
<hilkiah> xorg detects and selects the 'ati' driver
<hilkiah> but once i fireup X, anytime i open an application, Xorg hogs the cpu
<hilkiah> > 95% utilization
<hilkiah> only way around is to NoAccel = yes in xorg.conf
<Zerboxx> Can anyone help me with a printer problem & ubuntu live?
<hilkiah> i've tried installing the fglrx package
<just_in> so - where do we go from here?
<Gerrath> ashok, there maybe a better way than that but its what has worked for me.
<zukalk> !lamp
<ubotu> I guess lamp is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<cmatheson> Zerboxx: just ask the question
<hilkiah> but X does not run with that device driver
<just_in> can anyone suggest a security forum that might have some tips on how to handle this?
<linukso> devios: then it is a problem with ubuntus build, cause lftp on my gentoo server handles ftps.
<Zerboxx> cmatheson: I want to test out my Lexmark z55 (found some instructions on linuxprinting) but I don't want to install Ubuntu, just to find out that they dont work, and I was wondering if they'd work with the live cd
<hilkiah> right now, i don't care about 3d acceleration
<warrior_> hilkiah, when you default install ubuntu do you have the cpu usage problem?  I mean a brand new install?
<cmatheson> Zerboxx: yeah it should
<hilkiah> i just want to be able to use X without the slow redrawing of windows
<hondje> just_in: there's on at ubuntuforums.org
<redtech> what does linux have for windows's net send ?
<Zerboxx> cmatheson: Even if it requires me to d/l something?  it'll work with live?
<just_in> hondje: thanks
<hilkiah> any ideas?
<cmatheson> Zerboxx: i'm not positive, but you shouldn't have to download anything just to print
<warrior_>  hilkiah when you default install ubuntu do you have the cpu usage problem?  I mean a brand new install?
<Zerboxx> cmatheson: http://www.linuxprinting.org/lexmark-faq.html#s_15
<fruitybumstuffer> hey guys, im tryin 2 mount my 2nd windows hdd on my ubuntu boot but its not havin it... my primary windows hdd is mounted at boot fine but my 2nd hdd no... I have altho it mounts when i put "mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows2/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222" any suggestions for fstab??? Its a sata hdd btw cheers
<devios> linukso: that's what I said earlier.
<linukso> devios: then someone should be spanked :)
<JohnFlux> Hey
<JohnFlux> I have a synaptics touch pad, and found how to get it working on google
<ashok> gerrath, apt-get install is trying to download the file again
<JohnFlux> how would I get someone to apply this fix to ubuntu itself
<JohnFlux> so it just works  for everyone
<Riddell> JohnFlux: what needed fixed?
<Gerrath> ashok, why are you running apt-get install again?
<JohnFlux> Riddell: in /etc/modules  you need to add "evdev" and move "psmouse" to the last line
<Gerrath> ashok,  I thought you wanted to install it later and with dpkg
<hondje> The installer should do that, I'd think. I'd file a bug
<JohnFlux> hondje: me?
<ashok> sorry gerrath. i got it
<hondje> JohnFlux: yes, sorry
<JohnFlux> hondje: thanks.
<Riddell> JohnFlux: yes, bugzilla.ubuntu.com is the place
<JohnFlux> Riddell: thanks!
<randykay> Is it fairly safe to go into the Breezy waters yet?  Are the Daily CD images fairly stable?
<ashok> thanks gerrath, dpkg -i worked fine
<Gerrath> ashok, apt-get always uses repositories to install files from.  It does that so it can get the dependancies as well.  You can set up a local repository if you are going to be doing a lot of files locally but your best bet is probably to use dpkg -i
<Gerrath> ashok, I would always recommend using apt-get install when ever possible and just let it download then install everything so you never have to deal with dependencies.
<ed1t> FF 1.0.5 released!@
<Gerrath> ashok, I'm glad it worked.
<martigan> who knows a good working norton commander clone for ubuntu?
<fruitybumlover> hey guys... Im tryin 2 mount my sata hdd on boot usin fstab but its not workin it mounts fine when i put "mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222" in the terminal but from what i have got in fstab it doesnt like... any suggestions??
<Will_> randykay: What does the topic say?
<ashok> gerrath, can u guide me to set a local repository ?
<hondje> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ashok> also, how do i know wat are the packages available for install.
<ashok> thanks ubotu
<fruitybumlover> any1??
<crimsun> ashok: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<JohnFlux> crimsun: isn't there a gui for it ? synapse or something
<hondje> fruitybumlover: you should probably show what line you have in fstab, so that one can see your error
<hondje> synaptic
<crimsun> JohnFlux: sure, aptitude, Synaptic, Kynaptic, apt-cache
<JohnFlux> yeah
<ashok> thanks crimsun
<JohnFlux> ashok: ^^ there you go
<TokenBad> how good is ubuntu at doing cablem modems?
<hondje> It does them like Jenna Jameson
<JohnFlux> TokenBad: i think it depends what you haev
<linukso> martigan: midnight commander
<JohnFlux> have
<deFrysk> lol
<TokenBad> surfboard modem
<TokenBad> cause got some stuff in logs from it that can't be good
<hondje> like what?
<martigan> going to look into it thanks linukso
<Gerrath> ashok, here is another good link:http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.html#setting-up
<TokenBad> want me to post in flood or whatever?
<hondje> comcast uses DHCP for everything, it's the easiest inet connection to set up
<Gerrath> ashok, lets try that again: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.html#setting-up
<hondje> TokenBad: fire away
<ashok> thanks gerrath
<randykay> Will_: Ahhh.  I scrolled through the whole topic.  I see now.  Ooops.
<hondje> TokenBad: you're losing signal levels to your modem,
<wims> does anybody know of a good howto / walkthrough for multiplay monitors with ubuntu?
<hondje> see any powerlevel spikes or anything?
<Gerrath> ashok, no prob.
<mumbles> why is eveything dead today ?
<hondje> TokenBad: if you get a lot of those regularly, you'll have to call comcast and yell at them for being idiots
<mumbles> apart from in here
<TokenBad> thats what I thought but everytime I call them they say nothing is wrong
<Will_> mumbles: Because you touch yourself at night
<hondje> They lie
<blmartin777> Comcast always lies
<hondje> yep
<zAo^> reboot
<randykay> Anyone here use Beagle in Hoary?  I have a folder named "Suitcase" off my home folder and if I search for 'Suitcase' it finds it.  If I search for 'Suit' it doesn't.  Is this proper behaviour?
<hondje> TokenBad: I'd post in the Comcast HSI forum at broadbandreports.com
<H3PO> anyone knows if gnome-2.12 will be based on gtk-2.8?
<ashok> folks, i installed GXine, but i dont find it added in the applications menu.
<ashok> but if i type gxine in the "run application", it works
<Gerrath> ashok, do "killall gnome-panel" to refresh your gnome menu.
<linukso> hmmm, something is wrong with my man-path. man lftp i.ex. doesn't work, but looking in /usr/share/man/man1 shows it is there...
<ashok> gerrath, it says no process to kill
<blmartin777> How can I have a cpu-processor temp in my gnome panel like an applet or something?
<wrtpeeps> during installation, can i make it so ubuntu doesn't download any software for me.. i just get the shell and the GUI ?
<goku360> my linux computer is connected directly to the internet via a cable modem and dhcp.
<goku360> i want to give a winxp computer internet using my linuix computer.
<goku360> i used firestarter.
<goku360> my linux machine's ip is 192.168.0.2
<goku360> my winxp machine ip is 192.168.0.3
<goku360> i have correctly setup the network cuz i pinged both computer from each other.
<goku360> i have enabled internet connection sharing in firestarter.
<goku360> and i set the default gateway to 192.168.0.2 on my winxp box.
<goku360> why can't i access the internet on the winxp comp. i am sorry for the long message but its best to give all info
<wrtpeeps> anyone?
<Jowi> goku360, in firestarter: Policy. Add your winxp ip for "Allow connections from host"
<lesshaste> can any play any of the vids on http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mathematics/18-06Linear-AlgebraFall2002/VideoLectures/index.htm ?
<Gerrath> ashok, are you in gnome or kde?
<fruitybumstuffer> hey guys im tryin 2 mount my 2nd windoze hdd on boot but its not likin what i have put in  fstab... it mounts my 1st hdd but not the 2nd i have used /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0 for my fist and the 2nd changin hda1 to sda5 and the windows has a 2 at the end... Any help with this??
<linukso> does "man lftp" work for anyone else, so its just me that has a problem?
<goku360> thanks jowi i'll try that
<Efwis> blmartin777, try this http://sourceforge.net/projects/cputemp/
<ashok> gnome
<Jowi> goku360, for example 192.168.0.1/24
<fruitybumstuffer> any1??
<sJaM> fruitybumstuffer, you can see the info in: sudo fdisk -l
<Gerrath> ashok, type "ps -All |grep gnome-panel"
<blmartin777> Efwis: Thanks
<Jowi> goku360, that will allow all pcs on your network access without restriction
<Efwis> warning its still alpha but it should do what you want
<blmartin777> Efwis: Is that the only one available?
<ashok> 0 S  1000  7897     1  0  76   0 -  7318 -      ?        00:00:18 gnome-panel
<Efwis> i'll look around a bit one moment
<Gerrath> ashok, so you do have gnome panel working.. by the way the command is actually "ps -Al |grep gnome-panel"  The extra l was a typo.
<eruin> why not just ps x ?
<Gerrath> ashok, killall gnome-panel should work.
<sJaM> ashok still here ?
<sJaM> 2 hours ago
<sJaM> you were trying todo the same thing
<ashok> i dont understand gerrath
<fruitybumstuffer> sJaM: Thats where i found out that its sda5 that i want 2 mount but i have go my primary win hdd mountin on boot fine just that this sata 1 doesnt want 2
<fruitybumstuffer> got*
<Efwis> blmartin777, that is the only one I can find that meets what your looking for
<zerboxx> How do I go about making a script?
<jimmy_> Hi,all.
<blmartin777> Efwis: How about this I am using a 'egitemp' or something of that nature and it is an applet that I can apply to the panel but everytime I restart it says something about the cpu throttler program is not started.
<Efwis> never heard of that one
<blmartin777> alright, thanks
<Efwis> http://gnodde.org/wmtemp/ here is another one that might work
<jimmy_> Anyone has ATI IGP 340M in Ubuntu?
<sJaM> zerboxx, what kind of script ?
<zerboxx> sJaM: No idea, I'm just trying to follow instructions to get my printer working
<Efwis> yw
<sJaM> zerboxx, what kind of printer to what
<zerboxx> sJaM: http://linuxprinting.org/lexmark-faq.html#s_15
<jasper1> hello can anyone send me a copy of /etc/hosts since i deleted its content and now GNOME does not work well. i have gethostbyname() error while executing sudo command too because of this
<Koby> I am trying to install ubuntu and have a problem with grub
<razor23> jasper1: I think the only thing you may need is "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<Dr_Willis> hmm... hosts file only needs like 1 real line i think for grub and thats like  what razor23  said.
<jasper1> razor23: ok i
<Dr_Willis> gor gnome i mean. :P
<jasper1> razor23: ok, i'll try this. thank you
<Dr_Willis> theres some other lines in there for the ipv6 stuff I think.
<TokenBad> well seems comcast is going to send out a tech
<goku360> jowi: i tried what you said it did not help. what setting should be on the winxp comp??
<Koby> hi, can anyone help me with grub?
<Jowi> goku360, that i have no idea of. i haven't used windows in years. did you add 192.168.0.1/24 ?
<goku360> yes
<mumbles-out> ops
<Jowi> goku360, can you ping 216.239.59.99 from the win box?
<mumbles-out> opss pallled my power lead out of my comptuer
<goku360> i'll try
<blmartin777> What is going on tokenbad
<TokenBad> alot of errors in my cable modem log
<blmartin777> is the connection screwed up too?
<goku360> jowi: no it says requet timed out
<hondje> TokenBad: post them in broadbandreports.com 's Comcast forum, they have comcast techs who get paid to go there and do thinking
<concept10> TokenBad, what log is that?
<hondje> at least give you some ammo next time comcast tier1 monkeys tell you its fine :)
<Jowi> goku360, then you are not getting through somehow... hmmm. sorry i can not help more than that atm. got a date :-)
* hondje fought the signal battle for many moons
<kutucape> hi all
<kutucape> it is safe to use ubuntu backports?
<concept10> TokenBad, most comcast techs dont know anything about the modems, they will just replace it or run through a troubleshooting script
<kutucape> sorry for my bad english
<goku360> jowi: good luck and thanks anyway
<deFrysk> kutucape, afaIk yes
<kutucape> deFrysk, but i'm downloading them now :D
<kutucape> some gaim and etc packages
<queuetue> Hi.  Occasionally, cedega crashes and leaves my screen at the wrong resolution - is there a quick commandline way to switch it back, without going through the control panel?
<kutucape> from ubuntu forum folks said no problem at all
<Dr_Willis> queuetue,  not that ive found.
<hondje> comcast: if they can ping it, they tell you it's fine
<Dr_Willis> queuetue,  i tend to use the gnomes 'change resolution' feature to change it somthing else and back again.
<kutucape> queuetue, press Alt+Ctrl+Backspace
* hondje wants a new ISP :-(
<queuetue> kutucape, That only works if you have multiple resolutions set up in X.  Not with xrandr...
<queuetue> Ah, backspace - what a cruel thing to tell someone to do...
<kutucape> queuetue, so, maybe you have to alt+F1 for a while then kill X? CMIIW
<Dr_Willis> of course if cedega crashes - i find that often theres a lot of  rogue processes it leaves behind that need to be killed off also.
<queuetue> Dr_Willis, type xrandr to get a list of "sizes" and then just type xrandr <number>
<Dr_Willis> queuetue,  cool. :P
<reibax> Hola
<reibax> soy nuevo en Ubuntu
<reibax> alguien puede hecharme una mano?
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<reibax> vengo de gentoo y no me entero
<randykay> Back to work I go.  Later all.
<reibax> Oooops
<reibax> is it an English channel?
<reibax> hehe
<Dr_Willis> No Hoblo.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<reibax> then hi
<reibax> I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm a bit lost
<reibax> I need help
<Dr_Willis> and it seems when i say "No Hoblo" - people then assume i CAN speak spanish... then start talking to me in it.. :P
<Dr_Willis> reibax,  go on.
<reibax> :-D
<reibax> I don't understand
<reibax> Synaptic
<reibax> it seems quite simple
<reibax> but for example
<reibax> I can't find amsn on it
<reibax> is it that ubuntu doesnt support it?
<hondje> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hondje> reibax: follow that link :)
<hondje> Once you have the other repositories in, you can install amsn
<reibax> ok
<reibax> thanks
<linukso> hmmm, if man isn't working, maybe zsh is to blame :)
<reibax> I'l look for that
<reibax> i just needed a clue
<basti> hello
<reibax> thanks a lot!
<hondje> No problem :) Also, there's an #ubuntu-es if you're so inclined
<reibax> hehe
<reibax> thanks
<basti> I still have problems with onboard sound
<basti> NVidia NForce 2
<basti> is someone able to help me?
<searcher`> kinda hard without you telling what the problem is :-)
<basti> I need to uninstall nvidia drivers and OSS and set up ALSA again
<basti> but how?
<ed1t> is there any media converter anybody know where i can convert avi file to mpeg?
<mumbles-out> right
<Koby> I was trying to install ubuntu on IBM thinkpad t41 with winXPpro
<mumbles> now ive got my room tidey and hovered
<mumbles> time to do my cisco corse stuff
<Koby> I created a new partition
<Koby> and installed the grub on the main boot (or something like that)
<Koby> now I get error 17 for grub
<Koby> can anyone help me please?
<alia_> hm.
<alia_> With what?
<h08817> hello everyone
<alia_> hi.
<h08817> i am completely new to ubuntu
<alia_> yea.
<h08817> i just got it last week
<alia_> I am too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<alia_> I got it last night.
<alia_> ;o
<h08817> i have no idea how to use it i am back on windows now though
<JDahl> Koby, did you have WinXP working on a separate partition before you installed Ubuntu?
<ashok> gerrath, are u there ?
<alia_> I don't have windows anymore.
<goku360> can any one tell me how to share my internet with a win xp comp.
<Gerrath> ashok, yes, are you getting the messages I'm typing on the private channel?
<h08817> lol
<h08817> networking
<alia_> But we are gonna have it on the side.
<h08817> for some reason any other computer i have (they must be too old) won't let me install it
<JDahl> goku360, the easiest solution would be to buy a $20-$30 router that does it for you
<alia_> Well
<Will_> goku360: Shorewall did it for me
<h08817> it gives me a retarted reason like extremely bad bios
<alia_> the only reason i have linux, is because we kept on getting viruses
<Koby> JDah1: yes
<alia_> and the computer kept on screwing up.
<alia_> so now i have this thing.
<alia_> And i am so lost.
<alia_> hm
<alia_> ok then.
<tritium> alia_, is there anything in particular you have a question about?
<h08817> me too
<kutucape> alia_, what's up
<h08817> me a noob need help
<alia_> Like when i go to the sites that i used to go to.
<h08817> i don't think u guys can help me though
<alia_> i need all these damn plug ins.
<h08817> firefox
<alia_> and when i DL the plug ins.
<JDahl> Koby, no need to PM me - if I know anything helpful, I'll let you know here
<tritium> h08817, please ask a specific question, and we'll try
<h08817> lol
<alia_> they don't work
<Big_O> ugh bastard java plugin
<alia_> ;(
<basti> can noone help me?
<h08817> netgear usb
<h08817> how i get my internet
<lsuactiafner> wow i got a sync in 25s
<h08817> on my network
<peterretief> hello all, whats a good way to play a dvd
<peterretief> movie
<alia_> I have no idea.
<alia_> lol.
<h08817> linux won't recognize it except in the manager it does but it isn't installed
<peterretief> :-)
<alia_> the installing on linux confuses me.
<tritium> peterretief, gxine or xine are nice players
<basti> hm
<alia_> When i dl things they never work!
<alia_> ;o
<tritium> alia_, such as?
<basti> seems that I needs to reinstall ubuntu
<alia_> like the flash player
<h08817> hey there tritium
<alia_> and macromedia player thing.
<tritium> alia_, downloaded with synaptic or apt-get?
<kutucape> alia_, you may search on ubuntuforums.org
<tritium> hi h08817
<mouse_> hi all
<kutucape> hi mouse_
<h08817> can u help me with netgear
<alia_> synaptic?
<mouse_> does anyone by any chance know of a good linux replacement for fineprint?
<kutucape> how to install mozilla plugins
<peterretief> tritium, thansk
<tritium> peterretief, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Koby> JDahl: OK. I searched the net know and so an articale recommended *not*
<kutucape> mouse_, turboprint?
<mouse_> oh?
<tritium> h08817, was that last question for me?  Sorry, I'm not familiar with USB netgear hardwaer.
<kutucape> !ubuntu
<tritium> hardware.
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<alia_> hmmmm..
<kutucape> :D
<mouse_> alrite... i'll check it out
<Big_O> if you want java youll have to either add repositories or install it yourself
<Koby> JDahl: to intall the grub in the Master Boot Record (MBR)
<razor23> h08817: which one? WG111 v2?
<kutucape> !fineprint
<Koby> JDahl: which I did
<ubotu> kutucape: I haven't a clue
<h08817> yes
<h08817> WG111
<Koby> JDahl : http://www.columbia.edu/~em36/ubuntuhoarythinkpadt42.html
<h08817> i have the cd for windows
<h08817> but it won't install of course on linux
<Koby> Jdahl: Is there is a way to recover it?
<tahorg> mouse_: what you want to do exactly ?
<razor23> h08817: My bro has the same one, it didn't work for me
<tahorg> mouse_: create pdf ?
<tritium> Big_O, the best way to install java is to use java-package to build your own .deb from Sun's installer.
<mouse_> tahorg, actually something that can print multiple pages on 1 page... if u get what i mean
<JDahl> Koby, I have a TP40 with WinXP/Ubuntu, and I think I just followed the recommendations from the installer (/dev/hda, I think)... You could try booting from a live CD, but reinstalling might be just as fast
<tritium> !java-package
<ubotu> tritium: Are you smoking crack?
<alia_> lol.
<devios> !ftps
<ubotu> devios: I haven't a clue
<tritium> heh, help thoreauputic ;)
<devios> no kidding
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tahorg> mouse_: yes there is, but it's mainly command lines
<thoreauputic> tritium: although that link isn't the best ( a bit confusing)
<kutucape> !xcomposite
<ubotu> kutucape: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<tritium> thoreauputic, agreed.
<kutucape> !composite
<ubotu> kutucape: Wish i knew
<Koby> JDahl:I tried to re-install and still get Error 17
<mouse_> tahorg, oh? what program is that?
<Koby> JDahl: I was able to boot the live cd
<JDahl> Koby, also with a different choice for installing the grub?
<h08817> tritium can u help me with why another computer i have won't just install it?
<tahorg> mouse_: let me remember :)
<Koby> JDahl: yes
<mouse_> tahorg, haha... ok
<bddebian> Heya tritium :-)
<tritium> h08817, what's the issue?  Go ahead and ask the channel, and we'll try
<tritium> Hello bddebian :)
<Koby> JDahl: I tried the other partition. You want the exact configuration?
<thoreauputic> h08817: it helps if you can tell us what error messages you got
<h08817> ok
<h08817> i got
<h08817> extremely bad bios
<h08817> isolinux found on drive=FF
<h08817> and i know i have a good copy
<h08817> b/c it worked on one of my other comps
<Koby> JDahl: I also tried to you the IBMaccessKey just after rebooting and the configuration is not recognazable
<JDahl> Koby, you just have one disk, /dev/hda? Then I think you should choose /dev/hda for grub - if that doesnt work, I cant help you further... it worked like that for me without problems
<ed1t> is there any media converter anybody know where i can convert avi file to mpeg?
<thoreauputic> h08817: umm... sounds like you have a bad BIOS, doesn't it?
<tritium> ed1t, perhaps transcode
<Koby> JDanhl: and you still have your windows XP?
<mumbles> sigh cant remember my login for the cisco site :p
<tritium> h08817, when does this error occur?  Trying to boot from the install CD?
<mouse_> tahorg, hey actually i need to go off... will ask u the next time i see u... any thanks for offering ur help
<JDahl> Koby, the accesskey wont work after you change partitions etc... it's essentially a secret 512MB partition that you boot from
<mouse_> tahorg, later~
<JDahl> Koby, yes, I have XP and Ubuntu
<h08817> when trying to boot from the cd yes
<tritium> bddebian, any luck with pyrtf or anything else?
<thoreauputic> h08817: will that machine boot from other Cds ?
<Koby> JDanhl: So what should I do?
<bddebian> tritium: Well I got a weird lintian error on pyrtf that no one wants to help me with :-)
<h08817> like what other cds?
<h08817> i don't think i have other cds that are bootable
<JDahl> Koby, maybe not true what I said about the accesskey.. one key just activates a fancy BIOS setup program, and another key is the "rescue key" that reinstalls everything, and that's the one that wont work
<tritium> bddebian, oh, really?  If you haven't resolved it in a few weeks, I'll work with you.
<nahum> Hello there
<h08817> but i could try my win98 cd
<bddebian> Hello nahum
<nahum> we are form SAN JOSE CA
<nahum> nice to chat to you all
<bddebian> tritium: Actually I think it seems to be a dpkg problem
<thoreauputic> h08817: well, the question I'm getting at is whether your BIOS is set to boot from CD, or if it *CAN* boot from CD at all
* fucker_mother was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<bddebian> Nice
<JDahl> Koby, you would have to ask for help from someone who knows about rescuing linux using the live CD... boot from that and start looking at partiontables and grub
<basti> does noone can help me with a sound problem?
<Koby> Jdanhl: I have only one accesskey
<h08817> well it is set to be able to boot to cd i set it as the first thing to boot to
<othernoob> thoreauputic: how old would it have to be to be not able to boot from cd?
<bddebian> basti: What's the issue?
<JDahl> Koby, boot from the live CD, I mean
<nahum> you do know any software that will allow you to make phone calls using you TCP/IP protocol
<nahum> ???
<Big_O> hmm can i get a link to the past bin pleas
<thoreauputic> othernoob: at a guess, about 1998 or earlier
<kutucape> nahum, voip?
<Bubbling_Zombie> nahum, try skype
<basti> bddebian, sound quality is worst, and only 2 speakers are used of 6
<bddebian> Big_O: See /topic
<basti> and there is manything curious
<nahum> Not quite!!! you have to pay for it
<Big_O> ah forgot about that one
<basti> dont know what do do encore
<bddebian> basti: Ah, can't help you there, sorry
<Koby> JDanhl: You suggest to reboot the livecd and then use the accesskey?
<basti> okay
<basti> I'll reinstall Ubuntu
<basti> ciao
<bddebian> basti: You shouldh't have to do that
<basti> what then
<basti> ?
<JDahl> koby, what is this accesskey you're talking about? the BIOS setup, or the system rescue button?
<bddebian> basti: It's an option, I just don't remember where
<basti> will set the sound system completely back
<JDahl> koby, I am not working from my laptop right now
<davro> :q
<JDahl> Koby, either way, I dont think you should use the accesskey... just boot from the live cd and fix the problem
<othernoob> basti: linux isn't windows where you have to reinstall the OS to fix a problem :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.252.88.49]  by tritium
<basti> othernoob,  yes but I dont know anymore what to do
<basti> I tried to fix that since 2 months
<othernoob> then ask someone who knows ;)
<basti> it seems that noone knows here
<othernoob> there are more places than just this channel.
<zerboxx> what? there are?!
<othernoob> yea..it's a secret though, so don't tell anyone zerboxx
<Dr_Willis> seems lately - that most of the sound problems are Unalsa-supported (newer sound card/chipsets/variations) or the mixer being Muted.
<tritium> basti, yes, in some cases people have built newer alsa drivers.  The first check is the mixer mutes, as Dr_Willis points out.
<mumbles-ccna> college
<bddebian> basti: I think it might be a dmixer setting?
<basti> yes
<basti> checked the mixer already
<bddebian> The hw:0,0 setting?
<basti> ?
<crimsun> what are you trying to do?
<basti> where?
<bddebian> crimsun: He is only getting sound outta two of 6 speakers
<tritium> crimsun, :)
<erb> hello
<basti> and the sound is inn very bad quality
<crimsun> right, but what are you trying to do, basti
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> tritium: :)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some updated/semi supported chipset
<basti> its NForce 2
<bddebian> basti: Is it a SB Live 24 or so?
<bddebian> Oh
<Koby> JDahl: The "Access IBM" is probably the rescue key
<basti> ASUS A7N8X-E deluxe
<Koby> JDahl: F1 for bios (works for me)
<Lufusol> hello heloo
<basti> crimsun,  I'll fix the sound problems
<hex_ffff> Does anyone know how to make gnome-terminal show the currently running programs in the tabs in ubuntu?
<Koby> JDahl: How do I fix the problem after rebooting using the live cd?
<crimsun> you should be using plug:surroundxx
<crimsun> like plug:surround51
<basti> crimsun dont understand
<luzbelito> hi i cant access to my dvd player. it says error on open dvd:/ pls help. i had installed all packets for play dvd on ubuntu
<Kyral> hmm
<basti> first, I think, the quality should become better
<crimsun> stop esd and use alsa directly
<basti> and how?
<basti> dont know how
<Kyral> I boned my iPod mini, any idea how to restore it?
<tritium> luzbelito, you checked this URL I gave you?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable sound server startup
<JDahl> koby, ok.. you definitely dont need that the rescue button. In fact, it dont touch it all... it repartions your disk and copies winXP to it from the hidden 512MB partition
<peterretief> sorry to be pesky, whats a quick way to check bandwidth
<tritium> Kyral, you did so using ubuntu software?
<crimsun> then System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default audio sink> ALSA
<Kyral> tritium, I used FDisk on it, and now I'm getting a folder with an ! on it
<crimsun> then use aplay -Dplug:surround51 foo.wav
<crimsun> remember to adjust the relevant mixer elements
<JDahl> Koby, boot with live CD, and use fdisk to figure out what partitions you have on /dev/hda
<HappyFool> if i have a fasttrack tx 2000 IDE raid controller, is software raid the recommended way to use it? /usr/share/doc/mdadm/ seems to have a reasonably in-depth howto for setting up software raid.
<tritium> Kyral, ouch.  May I ask why you did that?
<Kyral> tritium, 'cause I couldn't update it b/c everything was read only :P
<basti> unchecked
<Koby> JDahl: I am new to linux so please tell me what to do
<ed1t> wat was the name of the package for all essential stuff? essential-build?
<basti> "crimsun then use aplay -Dplug:surround51 foo.wav" How?
<jcoxon> build-essentials
<Koby> JDahl: I am using the live now. And opened a treminal
<HappyFool> ed1t: build-essential   -- that's for gcc etc
<ed1t> thx
<ed1t> k
<Lufusol> Kyral: trying to install ipodlinux for PP5020?
<Panzerboy> hey all
<jcoxon> oh without th s sorry
<jcoxon> *the
<Panzerboy> are there any problems with the backports atm ?
<crimsun> basti: did you change Multimedia Systems Selector> Default audio sink ?
<basti> yes
<basti> its alsa now
<tim> is there any way in ubuntu to make it so that the "autohide" feature of the bottom bar completely hides the bar...right now it hides but still peaks out like 5 pixels and looks dumb
<crimsun> basti: so type that aplay command in a Terminal
<Panzerboy> i am using the  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net link
<Kyral> I'm gonna run the iPod Updater with WINE
<Panzerboy> and i get the astonishing speed of 1 KB
<Lufusol> Kyral: that's not recommended
<Kyral> Anyway, anyone know how to fix it?
<luzbelito> tritium i am checking now
<luzbelito> thanks
<basti> hmm
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: try one of the mirrors >> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<JDahl> koby, you're better off asking someone who knows more about rescuing... I've never had to. But you can open an terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<tritium> luzbelito, good luck :)
<basti> that plugin doesnt seem to work
<Kyral> its device has no partitions on it
<basti> with MP3s noz
<basti> not
<basti> and Wavs are still only on 2 speakers
<tritium> basti, your mp3 and wavs are stereo, not 5.1, yes?
<Kyral> Anyone know how to fix it?
<basti> yes
<crimsun> you need to use a multichannel wav or ac3, etc.
<luzbelito> tritium: i read it, but doesnt solves my problem. i think is a permission or direction problem because xine looks for dvd:/ but i didn't has defined any mount with that alias...
<basti> but I wanna use subwoofer and the 3 other speakers, too
<tritium> basti, I think only 5.1 encoded streams would play on 5 speakers.
<Lufusol> Kyral: I would have a suggestion for you if the damn ipodlinux wiki didn't keep getting defaced
<XRayNuke> basti: you'd need some sort of upmixer software if you want to spread the love on all the other channels.
<basti> where can I find it?
<ashok> folks, i have a fat32 partition. how can i access that in linux
<crimsun> basti: and did you adjust the surround and LFE mixer elements?
<othernoob> ashok: by mounting it ;)
* qt2 looks at his gentoo xorg.conf and his ubuntu xorg.conf...
<Koby> JDahl: I get to partitions. /dev/hda1/ my windows ntfs and /dev/hda2/ the linux
<qt2> great... completly different...
<basti> what mixer should I use?
<Koby> JDahl: I get a message that both partitions does not end on cylinder boundry
<JohnFlux> hey all
<MarcC-away> darn, the nasa launch was scrubbed.
<Lufusol> here's a question.. what's the default root password in ubuntu?  i don't recall it asking me to provide one on this last installation
<Gourami> what do I need to open a .rar file ?
<basti> hm
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<basti> in "alsamixer" surround s on
<JohnFlux> my AC97 sound card doesn't seem to be detected.  how do I set it up?  What does ubuntu use for sound?  Alsa?
<Lufusol> thanks.
<HappyFool> Gourami: unrar, or maybe unrar-nonfree (both available via synaptic)
<crimsun> JohnFlux: lspci -v|grep audio
<JDahl> Koby, paste the output here (if it's less than 5 lines); maybe someone else spots something fishy - you might want to get a swap partition also
<Kyral> Lufusol, so this would work completely?
<Gourami> thanks HappyFool , how are you today ?
<Kyral> Lufusol, ie, I could use my music again?
<tritium> crimsun, at work now?
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: thanks, it works better now
<HappyFool> Gourami: fine thanks, yourself?
<luzbelito> anyone who has dvd configured can help me please ???
<Gourami> HappyFool: I'm good :)
<Tomcat_> luzbelito: Just ask your question here.
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: you're welcome :)
<Lufusol> Kyral: probably not, but you will be lucky to get your ipod working again at all
<JohnFlux> crimsun: Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc, IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<swarm> is ubuntu hoary using esd by default?
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : what do you mean dvd configured?
<crimsun> tritium: yep, taking a lunch break?
<crimsun> swarm: yes
<luzbelito> tomcat and everyone: i can't play dvd. i installed plugins, everyone. but when i put a dvd, xine and totem can't open it
<Lufusol> Kyral: actually it depends how you botched it as to whether your music partition will be fine or not
<crimsun> !tell JohnFlux about alsa-source
<crimsun> JohnFlux: the driver you want to choose is snd_atiixp
<Koby> JDahl: What it is a swap partition?
<swarm> crimsun: and why most multimedia apps doesn't work with it on default conf?
<basti> is it sensefull to try the nvidia drivers again
<luzbelito> sometimes says is not dvd:/ address and others is not plugin (?)
<basti> ?
<crimsun> swarm: "most?"
<Tomcat_> luzbelito: Is it a commercial DVD or a free/open DVD?
<crimsun> basti: no, that would be madness
<Kyral> Lufusol, I have all the music on my HD :P
<basti> oh
<tritium> crimsun, yep.
<Lufusol> Koby: swap partition is like the pagefile in windows, it's where the OS puts stuff that doesn't fit into physical memory when it's not immediately needed
<swarm> crimsun: isn't totem an app defined as a default helper for video and audio in ubuntu hoary?
<othernoob> Tomcat_: would that really matter?
<basti> but how do use XMMS with Subwoofer and rear speakers
<Tomcat_> othernoob: Maybe that error comes up when libdvdcss is missing? I don't know, might be a reason. :)
<tritium> luzbelito, have you tried gxine?  Also, you can set the device that xine/gxine use in the preferences.
<JohnFlux> crimsun: thanks.  Is there a reason the driver isn't installed by default?
<basti> in windows, its possible in nVidia driver to clone the 2 front channels to the rear's and mix them to center
<othernoob> Tomcat_: could be, but i think it's simply his configuration of the player
<swarm> crimsun: anyway apps like totem, gxine, xfmedia crashes gdm while other apps (like xmms) look for different audio driver like alsa or oss. And I'm using default conf got through apt-get.
<crimsun> swarm: it works fine here.
<Koby> ubuntu@dhcp38-036:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Koby> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<Koby> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77520 cylinders
<Koby> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
<luzbelito> is a movie dvd. i can play it before install windows and my dvd player
<Koby>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Tomcat_> othernoob: Probably... :)
<Koby> /dev/hda1               1       70695    35630248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<JohnFlux> crimsun: also does that mean the atixp  isn't a standard AC97  - i thought the AC97's meant one-driver-for-all, no ?
<Koby> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Koby> /dev/hda2           73425       77520     2064352+  83  Linux
<basti> and I can enable subwoofer
<Koby> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<swarm> crimsun: I'm on amd64 using ubuntu hoary for amd64.
<luzbelito> tritium: what is gxine? i will install it now
<Tomcat_> luzbelito: And you do have libdvdcss?
<basti> how to do so in ubuntu?
<othernoob> Koby:  what do you think is the purpose of pastebin.com?
<luzbelito> yes
<crimsun> JohnFlux: The reason it doesn't come by default is because the kernel that Hoary ships with doesn't even have that driver.
<Koby> I dont know
<Lufusol> Kyral: did you follow these instructions? http://www.ipodlinux.org/Installation_from_Linux
<tritium> luzbelito, it's a gtk+ interface to xine.  You might like it.
<othernoob> Koby: i can see that ;)
<thoreauputic> Koby: please read the channel topic
<crimsun> JohnFlux: the driver is shipped externally in the alsa-source package, which is many months newer.
<gangalee> how do I find out my disk geometry?
<luzbelito> i had installed gxine
<JohnFlux> crimsun: thanks
<luzbelito> i dont remember it was, looking with apt-get says its installed
<h08817> hey is it possible to get an update for my bios?
<dyllan> hey guys.. .
<othernoob> luzbelito: have you tried vlc as your player?
<swarm> crimsun: I guess the problem is that and if I'm not the only amd64/ubuntu user it could be a good idea to consider such problems that make ubuntu unusable for fun. Ubuntu anyway is ok for most of work usage patterns I need.
<bddebian> Hello dyllan
<Koby> it is ubuntu?
<gangalee> I created a new partition and I'm trying to find it and format it
<luzbelito> what is vlc?
<luzbelito> a new player?
<othernoob> h08817: probably, look at your manufacturers site
<devios> luzbelito: video player
<luzbelito> i will download now
<tritium> luzbelito, give it a try.  And if you're trying to play a commercial dvd, you'll want libdvdcss2
<Lufusol> h08817: if there is an update for your BIOS it has nothing to do with linux
<gangalee> vlc is nice!
<h08817> ok
<JohnFlux> luzbelito: not that new..
<basti> vlc is videolanclient
<h08817> thats ok
<JohnFlux> not that many use it as a lan client
<h08817> i just need a update so maybe my ocmputer will boot ot the cd
<JDahl> I asked Koby to paste his fdisk output... sorry about that
<luzbelito> but i dont wan  a lan client
<tim> anyone know how I can set the the next/prev keys on my my multimedia keyboard to control rhythmbox
<luzbelito> i just wanna to play on my pc
<luzbelito> :-(
<tritium> How are you, JDahl?
<tritium> luzbelito, you can...
<crimsun> swarm: no, what you describe is a simple packaging issue. It will go away in Breezy simply due to esd being backburnered.
<JDahl> Koby, what program did you use to partition the disks?
<thoreauputic> luzbelito: vlc does that too :)
<luzbelito> sorry my english too, but this problem is driving crazy me... i will try vlc
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : install mplayer, screw those other players.. also, after you have installed mplayer, join #mplayer for video help
<basti> no further help for me?
<luzbelito> will come back in a few minutes
<crimsun> basti: please be patient
<luzbelito> thanks to all
<basti> okay
<luzbelito> vlc is installed
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: why do you think that mplayer is the greatest?
<JDahl> tritium, hey! pretty good actually... taking a few days off and enjoying the good weather... how about you? finished your thesis?
<tritium> luzbelito, if you like xine, we can get it working.  No need to give up on it.
<luzbelito> ok tritium lets keep trying
<tritium> JDahl, heh, not quite.  I was supposed to have it turned in Monday, but my committee gave me until Friday.  :)
<luzbelito> VLC HAS OPENED THE DVD !!!!
<Koby> JDanhl: I used ubuntu installation program
<luzbelito> but xine :-(
<lsuactiafner> othernoob : look @ freshmeat.net .. mplayer is the most downloaded multimedia package, i'm 1 of the 70% of ppl that prefer mplayer
<crimsun> basti: ok, so have you located a 5.1 wav file or mp3?
<tritium> luzbelito, probably a simple change to xine's settings would also have worked.
<luzbelito> why is it happening
<basti> i have one
<dylan_> is there an alternative to RoboForm for Linux?
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: and that means anything? so far windows is the most used OS my friend ;)
<luzbelito> tritum what i must to watch in xine configuration ?
<basti> from fraunhofer institute
<basti> surround seems to work
<basti> vut I havent heard the subwoofer...
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: mplayer is fine, but sometimes people have more luck with xine or vlc - it depends
<crimsun> basti: did you adjust LFE?
<lsuactiafner> othernoob : but its not the most downloaded os (:
<luzbelito> i am at settings right now
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: it's the most pirated, i'm quite sure it's downloaded as much as linux :p
<lsuactiafner> othernoob : you have a link for me? nehahah (;
<basti> crimsun,  where ca I adjust it?
<crimsun> basti: alsamixer
<basti> hm
<tritium> lsuactiafner, no, not here.
<othernoob> lsuactiafner: lol, you really want it? :p
<luzbelito> i can see al configuration in xine now
<luzbelito> what i do
<lsuactiafner> nah, i dont need windows
<tritium> othernoob, no, please don't.
<norwyn> what is the easiest way to digitalise books in ubuntu?
<JDahl> Koby, I used a windows program "partition magic" to change my partitions... you've probably found the root of your problems, at least
<basti> hot to toggle on/off in alsamixer?
<swarm> crimsun: yes it seems like there is a basic conflict that make all such apps crash and make gdm restart. Anyway it makes ubuntu hoary unusable for "fun" on amd64 and yes, I'm waiting for breezy but it's expected in october, not tomorrow. Anyway I've decided to remain in ubuntu and to not switch back to debian sarge on this amd64 machine.
<crimsun> 'm'
<othernoob> tritium: i wasn't offering.
<jasper1> hello. i went to network settings and deleted the rows of hosts. now when GNOME loads it says: Could not look up internet address for ubuntu. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding ubuntu to the /etc/hosts file. Can anyone help me.
<tritium> othernoob, ok, thanks.
<crimsun> swarm: does the 32-bit install work any better?
<Koby> JDanhl: So what next?
<othernoob> tritium: besides that, everyone with the greater knowledge of how to use google could find it easily ;)
<bddebian> jasper1: Look at your /etc/resolv.conf file
<swarm> crimsun: yes
<Koby> JDanhl: I dont have a WinXP Pro cd/dvd? IBM puts them in the harddisk itself
<crimsun> swarm: I would use that
<jasper1> bddebian: will this file help?
<tritium> luzbelito, if your system doesn't have a /dev/dvd symlink, you can set xine to use /dev/hdb, or whichever your DVD drive is.
<bddebian> jasper1: That is where you define where your DNS servers are
<jasper1> bddebian: i see. but what should i edit there?
<tritium> othernoob, right, and we don't want to have warez be a topic of discussion here, so I appreciate you not pasting a link :)
<swarm> crimsun: I'm using cpu intensively and the ratio is 1:5 between 32 and 64 for the apps I use (simulations). So I'm not sure I'll temporarily switch to ubuntu hoary 32 bit.
<bddebian> jasper1: If is is empty, you need to add your DNS servers to that file
<jasper1> bddebian: my ISP DNS servers?
<JDahl> Koby, I dont know... I had the similar problems. In the end I ordered rescue CDs from IBM (they ship for free), redid partition and reinstalled... but it was tricky because the rescue CDs kept wiping my partitions - not a very linux friendly approach
<othernoob> tritium: why do i get the feeling that you think i'm a pirate?
<Lufusol> Ok I'm on one of the windows boxes here because XChat IRC fails ident when I try and log on to freenode
<luzbelito> tritium: in wich option can i change it? i think iuts /dev/hdc/
<bddebian> jasper1: Probably, unless you are hosting you're own
<bddebian> your
<tritium> othernoob, no, I don't.
<Lufusol> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<othernoob> tritium: but you're implying ;)
<jasper1> bddebian: ok. thanks. i'll try it :)
<tritium> othernoob, no, honest.
<luzbelito> in device used for audio, says /dev/cdrom
<Koby> JDah1: How can I order the cds from IBM?
<flexs> my ubuntu is not so fast as my computer is.... i have 2Ghz, RAM 256.... he runs to slow, windows 2000 on my computer works fast, how can i speed up my ubutu, help ?
<crimsun> swarm: simulations? You probably wouldn't want sound crufting in the background anyhow.
<JDahl> Koby, so I had to shrink partitions with partition magic... it would be easier to just partitions your disk first with the live CD, then install winXP on one partition and finally install Ubuntu on the remaining partition
<norwyn> anyone that is good at scanning books in linux?
<thoreauputic> Lufusol: xchat should still connect without ident - it will just take a while longer
<tritium> luzbelito, you may have to change the experience level in order to see the setting.
<basti> should I enable down mixes?
<luzbelito> yes i changed it to master of the universe
<tritium> swarm, what kind of simulations?
<luzbelito> i see all options
<tritium> luzbelito, great.
<luzbelito> but i dont know wich one switch
<JDahl> Koby, you'll have figure out how to order CDs yourself.. I am on holiday - not substituting for IBM tech support
<swarm> tritium: p2p and grid
<flexs> my ubuntu is not so fast as my computer is.... i have 2Ghz, RAM 256.... he runs to slow, windows 2000 on my computer works fast, how can i speed up my ubutu, help ?
<tritium> luzbelito, I can tell you which it is on gxine...
<erb> theres something wrong with synaptic, when i try to install something it always tell me "Incorrect MD5Sum", help me pls.(im using ubuntuguide.org's repositories list)
<othernoob> JDahl: why do you think it'd be easier to use the live cd to partition, then install xp, and then ubuntu?
<Koby> JDahl: I asked because you told me you did so ;-)
<tritium> luzbelito, media->dvd->device
<flexs> erb: install with apt-get...
<Koby> JDanhl: what is partition magic? I dont want to loose all the stuff I had there
<GigaClon> what are super cow power?
<GigaClon> s?
<othernoob> JDahl: why not simply make one partition with the WinCD and do the linux partitioning with the ubuntu cd?
<GigaClon> powers?
<flexs> my ubuntu is not so fast as my computer is.... i have 2Ghz, RAM 256.... he runs to slow, windows 2000 on my computer works fast, how can i speed up my ubutu, help ?
<tritium> GigaClon, ?
<crimsun> swarm: which grid engine are you using?
<thoreauputic> flexs: please, no need to repeat
<luzbelito> tritium: i am in media > i thanged dvd to /dev/hdc
<erb> its equals, synatpic is like apt-get ...
<JDahl> othernoob, It's definitely easier to install on separate partitions to begin with
<lsuactiafner> flexs : get more ram or change gnome window manager to fluxbox
<qt2> any idea how i would do a windows style "file and printer sharing" between two ubuntu boxes?
<othernoob> JDahl: not really.
<othernoob> JDahl: it requires more cds and more time.
<swarm> crimsun: globus for production grid
<tritium> luzbelito, ok
<gangalee> how do I add blank disk space to Hoary?
<GigaClon> this from aptitude --help   This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<flexs> what is fluxbox ?
<luzbelito> tritium: how i open it now?
<crimsun> swarm: interesting, and what powers your backend?
<JDahl> Koby, shrinking partitions is what caused Koby his problems to begin with
<luzbelito> tritium: i am trying to load from file, but can't open it
<JDahl> othernoob, that was for you
<swarm> crimsun: what do you mean?
<crimsun> swarm: what's harvesting the actual cpu cycles?
<tritium> luzbelito, not from file.  Use the dvd button
<lsuactiafner> flexs : another window manager (gui) that is more simplistic and it uses less ram
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<luzbelito> OPENED !!!!!! VICTORYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<tritium> luzbelito, :)
<flexs> where can i download it ?
<luzbelito> TRITIUM: THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<swarm> crimsun: I'm not using production grid, I'm working on algorithms simulation
<Ubuntian> vmware installed on ubuntu would allow me to launch windows apps?
<crimsun> swarm: are you allowing globus to manage it transparently, or are you harnessing another backend?
<tritium> luzbelito, you're welcome.
<Tomcat_> So the only problem was that the dvd:/ link was wrong?
<Koby> JDahl: so what is partition magic?
<othernoob> JDahl: because he did something wrong.
<devios> could anyone explain at a really high level how to set up virtual enviroments such that someone using the virtual environment would have no idea it was virtual and such that software installed in the virtual environment would also be unaffected?  is there a name for this?  are there guides out there?
<swarm> crimsun: anyway it's mostly about montecarlo simulations afaik
<Tomcat_> Damn, I would've known that problem as well. :)
<othernoob> Koby: a commercial partitioning program
<flexs> Ubuntian : yes
<sJaM> does flexs needs to use another fw if he have a 2GH 256 MB comp ?
<gangalee> no one can help me, it's like Koby's issue...
<gangalee> ?
<luzbelito> thanks a lot, that its the reason that i say linux community is the best of computers
<tritium> swarm, ugh, please don't say that
<sJaM> I have a 533 MHz 320 MB and it works fine
<othernoob> gangalee: what's your problem
<swarm> tritium: why?
<Ubuntian> flexs, do i need to install windows on top of vmware?
<tritium> swarm, just kidding, I've been running simulations for months now
<gangalee> how do I add blank disk/partitions?
<basti> hm
<flexs> sJaM : where is my problem ? canb you help ?
<lsuactiafner> sJaM : 256mb ram is very small.. also he didnt indicate if he has a swap now that i think about it
<othernoob> gangalee: by mounting the partitions
<crimsun> tritium: defense coming up?
<gangalee> I think I have to format it 1st...
<tritium> swarm, so I'm a bit tired of them :)
<swarm> tritium: working on grid computing?
<adwait> gangalee: use qparted
<tritium> crimsun, yes, next Friday!
<flexs> Ubuntina : yes....
<Ubuntian> k
<crimsun> tritium: rockin'
<Ubuntian> thanks flexs
<swarm> tritium: and, simulations of what?
<tritium> swarm, no, radar detection
<lsuactiafner> tho my ubuntu runs on 128mb ram (uses 128 but i got 1G)
<sJaM> I have with firefox, gaim and xchat 180 MB
<tritium> crimsun, then I get my life back :)
<gangalee> adwait: what's the path for qparted (my system is messed up, otherwise I'd 'whrereis')?
<basti> crimsun,  now, rear and front speakers work
<crimsun> tritium: take a nice vacation, you need one! :)
<sJaM> with apache, mysql and postmaster
<basti> but center and subwoofer not
<sJaM> so it should run
<JDahl> tritium, life after grad-school is overrated
<crimsun> basti: did you adjust Surround, Center, and LFE?
<tritium> crimsun, thanks!
<crimsun> JDahl: depends where you work :)
<basti> crimsun,  yesm, but should I enable down mixes?
<crimsun> or which postdoc grabs you
<HappyFool> JDahl: relief after finishing isn't ;)
<erb> somebody pls., give me a "sources.list"(for hoary), what is works correctly, i cant install anything
<tritium> JDahl, well I'm not doing a post-doc :)
<crimsun> basti: downmixes?
<othernoob> gangalee: you'll have to install it first
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<basti> for example "Surround Downmix"
<tritium> thoreauputic rocks
<luzbelito> ok. dvd is working now. but i cant copy dvd movie into blank dvd. how can i do it ???
<basti> ro "Center/LFE DOwn mix"
<crimsun> basti: depends if you want it all to 2 speakers
* AndyR listens to 
<GigaClon> this from aptitude --help   This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<GigaClon> what is that
<erb> thank u
<basti> crimsun,  2 speakers?
<basti> I will use all speakers
<HappyFool> GigaClon: a joke, one imagines
<crimsun> basti: so you don't want to downmix
<basti> okay
<tritium> GigaClon, try "apt-get moo" and see if you get any cow powers ;)
<basti> so off
<thoreauputic> GigaClon: it's a little joke : try typing ` apt-get moo ` in a terminal :)
<gangalee> othernoob: there's another way, I've done it before. Can't remember right now. something like I format the partition then add it to /etc/fstab & mtab
* slomo removes the highlighting on basti ;)
<WildTangent> @Gigaclon, try doing sudo apt-get install moo ;)
<lsuactiafner> lol
<othernoob> gangalee: that would be mounting the partition...
<othernoob> the existing partition..
* AndyR listens to SJIRadio.com - Channel 3
<gangalee> othernoob: OK, how do I get a listing of all the partitions on my system, mounted or not?
<adwait> gangalee: fdisk -l
<Kyral> Yah, I completely boned my IPod
<luzbelito> ok. dvd is working now. but i cant copy dvd movie into blank dvd. how can i do it ???
<gangalee> ahh! Thx!
<Kyral> Gotta find someone with a XP Machine to restore it
<flexs> how to reconfigure xserver in kubuntu ?
<tritium> flexs, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<othernoob> adwait, he'll need sudo for that ;)
<basti> crimsun,  it doesnt work
<flexs> tritium : thanx
<crimsun> basti: amixer output to pastebin
<adwait> othernoob: i guessed he would get that, whn ubuntu tells to be root
<adwait> :)
<othernoob> :)
* adwait thinks he can expect at least a little basic RTFM knowledge
<HappyFool> adwait: fdisk -l  doesn't ask; just lists nothing
<othernoob> it doesn't always though
<ed1t> sources.list is in /etc/ right?
<basti> how?
<Lufusol> so about XChat, if someone can tell me how to ident please msg me, i'm having a hard time following this window and helping others
<adwait> HappyFool: ooh yeah........hmm.....well, it should ask
<HappyFool> ed1t: in /etc/apt
<othernoob> ed1t: /etc/apt/sources.list
<adwait> ed1t: /etc/apt
<bddebian> ed1t: /etc/apt
<ed1t> ahhh
<ed1t> thx
<luzbelito> anyone can tell me how to copy a dvd movie on the fly under ubuntu please ???
<crimsun> basti: using a mouse
<bddebian> heh
<thoreauputic> ed1t: /etc/apt/sources.list
<basti> pastebin?
<normal1> hey how do you install .deb packages ?
<crimsun> basti: see the topic
* basti uses kpackage
<HappyFool> luzbelito: maybe k3b will help -- otherwise, try maybe 'apt-cache search dvd' or use the search function in synaptic. Google might help too.
<bddebian> normal1: dpkg -i
<tritium> luzbelito, try this search, and then check out the results: "apt-cache search dvd | grep copy"
<adwait> normal1: sudo dpkh -i <whtever.deb>
<othernoob> normal1: sudo dpkg -i xyz.deb
<adwait> *dpkg
<normal1> cool thanks man
<Chillout> hi, i want to install a package with synaptic (via reps i added). the package is shown but when i try to install it, synaptiv says that it cant because the package requires python <2.4 but ubuntu has 2.4.1. anyone know how i could work around that?
<luzbelito> yeah, just 2 programs listed with grep. i had k3b installed, but it can't compress dvd to copy (if not says dvd file is too large) :-(
<basti> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/553
<othernoob> luzbelito: use wine with dvdshrink if you must.
<flexs> how can i set default windows ( like kde, gnome, fluxbox ) ?
<tritium> luzbelito, you might also try the same search, but replace "copy" with "rip"
<lsuactiafner> flexs : gdm should give you the option on the login screen
<luzbelito> othernoob: i try to do that, but dvd shrink doesnt recognizes my dvd media. i try to configure under wine, but no success
<thoreauputic> Chillout: that happens when you add random 3rd party repos
<ed1t> is there any way i can make my own repositories, so say firefox 1.0.5 comes out, i can just put it on my repositories and it will automatically update it
<ed1t> ?
<ed1t> it will be for my own use
<othernoob> luzbelito: there are guides on howto configure wine+dvdshrink online. use google
<luzbelito> dvdbackup ??
<othernoob> ive seen plenty for ubuntu
<adwait> ed1t: why not just download the installation file and install
<HappyFool> Chillout: maybe you can install the python2.3 package, i don't know if there'll be any conflicts
<lsuactiafner> ed1t : thats what apt-get update and upgrade does
<ed1t> adwait, id rather do the automatic one
<luzbelito> othernoob: i used that guides. but i get an error that is not writed on them
<basti> shortly afk
<tritium> adwait, it's nice to have packages under apt management
<ed1t> lsuactiafner, yea but i wanna have my own
<HappyFool> Chillout: also, python apps are typically fairly easy to install, if they have a 'setup.py' file in their source
<Chillout> thoreauputic: well, i didnt at just randomly
<othernoob> luzbelito: ask in #winehq then maybe
<lsuactiafner> ed1t : what do you mean your own? a repository is a file server that mirros apt-get .deb packages
<adwait> tritium, ed1t : hmm......i guess the automatic downloading of dependencies is a plus
<Chillout> its for http://sourceforge.net/projects/bibus-biblio/ which is a final release...
<luzbelito> thank othernoob, i will
<othernoob> no prob
<ed1t> adwait, can i make it like that on my own?
<basti> back
<normal1> anyone have proablems installing smeg ?
<adwait> ed1t: no idea...
<lsuactiafner> ed1t : yeh if you develop your own ubuntu/debian linux distribution...
<ed1t> hmmm
<seb__> bonjour j'ai besoin d'aide
<seb__> j'ai install le driver nvidia pour ma carte
<ed1t> did ubuntu got 1.0.5 updated on their repositories?
<Chillout> HappyFool: thats what i also tried, i started well, but then told sth, that it could write the config file and that i should do in manually, unfortunately i dont know which file the config file is. i am new to linux/ubuntu and also have no clue about python. but i worked my why thru all install stuff till this damn error.... i would be happy if you could try & gimme a hand....
<seb__> et maintenant la rsolution de l'cran est bizzare
<lsuactiafner> ed1t : firefox 1.0.5 aint out is it?
<HappyFool> Chillout: sorry, what did you try? the first or second suggestion?
<thoreauputic> seb__: tu auras plus de chance au canal #ubuntu-fr je crois
<othernoob> seb__: #ubuntu-fr
<normal1> how did you guys download smeg ?
<Amaranth> normal1: It's in backports
<lsuactiafner> normal1 : tcp/ip packets..
<lsuactiafner> jks (;
<normal1> so how do i get it
<normal1> i tryed apt-get its not there
<ashok> where can download jre ?
<Chillout> HappyFool: oh sorry, well i have installed python 2.2. and 2.3 already. then i had already tried ur 2nd suggestions.... ending up with the erro mentioned ^^
<seth_k> it's in hoary-extras methinks
<lsuactiafner> mo idea.. get source maybe?
<normal1> i downloaded the .deb but it says it is messing stuff
<geargolem> is xfree86 worth it to change to?
<HappyFool> Chillout: so installing python2.3 didn't help?
<luzbelito> i am trying with dvd::rip now , but it says permission denied at /usr/share/perl5/Video/DVDRip/project.pm line 261. any help ???
<cmatheson> geargolem: why would you ever change to xfree86?
<tritium> ashok, you're best off grabbing Sun's installer, and building a .deb with make-jpkg (in the package called "java-package")
<normal1> amaranth: what do you mean by backported
<Chillout> HappyFool: unfortunately not. synaptic still gives me python <2.4 required but 2.4.1 installed....
<geargolem> cmatheson, thats why i'm asking first
<Amaranth> normal1: http://backports.ubuntuforums.com
<HappyFool> Chillout: huh. ok
<cmatheson> geargolem: no, xorg is better than xfree86
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : install mplayer, its got a nice ripper.. look into vobcopy -l also
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: i had mplayer installed. but i cant use it
<normal1> hmmm i'll check it out thanks
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : why not? mencoder it the mplayer encoder
<othernoob> tritium why is that the best option when it can be obtained by adding it to the sources.list?
<ashok> i could find jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<luzbelito> it says an error when i open
<HappyFool> Chillout: ok, can you paste the error you get here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ashok> is this the one ?
<othernoob> ashok: yes that'd be the one
<tritium> othernoob, adding which repo to your sources.list?
<Chillout> HappyFool: ok, gimme a minute
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: i had mplayer opened now. no option to copy dvd on the fly
<othernoob> tritium: a mirror from http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java-linux-d2.html
<tritium> ashok, cool, now install java-package, and make a .deb :)
<ashok> what shld i do after downloading that ?
<luzbelito> movie dvd, or decode it and copy
<tritium> othernoob, I encourage you to check out java-package.  It's in the ubuntu (and debian) official repos, for one thing.
<basti> crimsun, found the issue?
<sJaM> tritium, that are old java packages though
<othernoob> tritium: i hardly ever use apt ;)
<wza_> anyone an idea how to mount a Lacie ethernet disk from linux?
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : mencoder dvd://1 -o output_file.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4
<sJaM> othernoob, that is the power of debian
<tritium> sJaM, which are old java packages?  blackdown?  I'm not recommending them.
<sJaM> one of the powers
<othernoob> sJaM: precompiled packages is a power?
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : man mplayer
<tritium> othernoob, sure
<sJaM> othernoob, apt can also build from source
<sJaM> but it sure is
<sJaM> I have been using gentoo
<sJaM> for a few months
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : thats the basic encoding line, but there is 3 pass encodin thats much better, i got a script to help you if need really be
<sJaM> but with debian it alwyas works
<aedwards> how do you configure alsa sound driver?
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: yes. please help me
<othernoob> sJaM: i tend to compile myself :)
<aedwards> for some reason all im getting are system sounds and nothing else
<sJaM> well it is good for certain packages
<sJaM> which really benefits from the extra registers
<nomed> hi all :)
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : that line i pasted should encode it, just 3 pass encoding takes 6 times longer and is much better
<sJaM> mmx and others
<aedwards> how do you configure alsa sound driver?
<tritium> othernoob, it's most certainly a power, especially for people who don't have time to be compiling all the time, and have other work to do.
<sJaM> but for most it doesn't matter
<aedwards> for some reason all im getting are system sounds and nothing else
<nomed> do you know where i can find a gimp format of ubuntu logo ?
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner
<othernoob> tritium: sure. but so are .rpms ;) and most .deb people don't like .rpms
<martigan> same here aedwards :S
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: but i wanna to copy it to another dvd, like dvd shrink in windows. you stand me ?
<lsuactiafner> nomed : xcf? jpg should do just fine unless there was layers ect in the original copy of the logo
<nomed> aedwards, i don't know why alsaconfig has been removed
<sJaM> like for mplayer it can be a real performance bettering if you compile it from sorce othernoob
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: not rip dvd to divx
<othernoob> sJaM: i know :)
<sJaM> and if you can use apt to get the sources
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : vobcopy then, also man man vobcopy
<nomed> lsuactiafner, xcf .. it was perfect
<aedwards> is there another driver that can be used....
<sJaM> although mplayer isn't in the apt repos
<sJaM> but for things as bash
<tritium> See you all later.
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: no man for vobcopyu
<aedwards> cuz i have a shit load of movies and mp3's i cant even use.
<othernoob> see ya tritium
<lsuactiafner> luzbelito : if you read the manual there should be options to copy only selected files to make the resulting .vob smaller
<sJaM> and things like that, you really wouldn't notice the different
<tritium> othernoob, bye
<sJaM> cu
<aedwards> is there another driver that can be used....
<thoreauputic> sJaM: mplayer is in the multiverse repo
<aedwards> cuz i have a shit load of movies and mp3's i cant even use.
<sJaM> didn't know that
<lsuactiafner> there has to be
<othernoob> sJaM: whether or not you always notice the performance difference isn't important ;)
<sJaM> why compile from source then ?
<thoreauputic> sJaM: apt-cache search mplayer shows a number of alternatives for differnet cpu s etc
<thoreauputic> *different
<lsuactiafner> sJaM : compile from source to get latest mplayer cvs and latest software without waiting for apt
<othernoob> sJaM: to learn? for fun? or because it'll be better suited for your pc?
<Chillout> HappyFool: never did this b4 so i hope i did it right: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/554
<othernoob> or that lsuactiafner  ;)
<alvaro> yo i need help, i have ubuntu warty and im trying to compile mplayer... it all works fine when i do the 'tar -xjf MPlayer-1.0pre5.tar.bz2, cd MPlayer-1.0pre5,' BUT when i do the next step ./configure --enable-gui it says that GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found) what do i do? :S
<JohnFlux> what's the difference between "aptitude" and "apt-get" ?
<sJaM> yeah ok
<HappyFool> Chillout: ok, stand by
<Bubbling_Zombie> aptitude is a frontend for apt
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: aptitude is slightly smarter ;)
<JohnFlux> alvaro: install the gtk devel packages :)
<lsuactiafner> also, self made packages might be more stable, since its not edited and only has a minimal ./configure options in
<sJaM> I see
<othernoob> Bubbling_Zombie: so is apt-get
<lsuactiafner> alvaro : apt-get build-dep mplayer
<sJaM> what is the multiverse repos actually
<JohnFlux> alvaro: do apt-cache search gtk | grep devel
<Bubbling_Zombie> a graphical front end then -_-
<devios> anyone else notice that dns resolution in ubuntu slower than windows on same machine using same dns servers?  even after recommended firefox tweaks?  not trying to troll - just looking for a solution.
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: i dont stand vobcopy. man says will copy entire files like a mirror to hd, and i think never will can burn it !!!
<sJaM> I thought universe was debian's unstable ?
<JohnFlux> alvaro: do what lsuactiafner says
<lsuactiafner> alvaro : apt-get build-dep xmms should also be nice to install all teh developemtn tools you need
<XRayNuke> Is Atheros support included by default?
<HappyFool> JohnFlux: aptitude has a text 'ui' mode; it also keeps a log and apparently can handle 'orphaned' packages, though I don't know much about that
<lsuactiafner> devios : install dnsmasq
<JohnFlux> HappyFool: thanks
<alvaro> meh it doesn't work
<alvaro> it says: E Invalid operation build-deb
<HappyFool> Chillout: hmm
<bddebian> alvaro: build-dep , not build-deb
<Chillout> any idea?
<HappyFool> Chillout: have you tried python2.3 setup.py, given that python2.4 is not supposed to work?
<lsuactiafner> heh
<basti> crimsun,  still here?
<lsuactiafner> dyslectic moment..
<luzbelito> lsuactiafner: i dont stand vobcopy. man says will copy entire files like a mirror to hd, and i think never will can burn it !!!
<HappyFool> Chillout: otherwise it looks like a bug in the program
<alvaro> still doesn't work
<alvaro> it says: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alvaro> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bddebian> alvaro: Use sudo
<zukalk> alvaro, close Synaptic or whatever you're using
<othernoob> alvaro, are you using apt and synaptic at the same time?
<alvaro> oh oops
<lsuactiafner> alvaro : type w, another user is using apt-get at the current moment in time
<Chillout> HappyFool: yes i tried that. since the programm also needs wxPython(which i have installed via syptic mostllike for pyth. 2.4) it tells me wxPython not existent.
<HappyFool> Chillout: ah
<HappyFool> Chillout: yeah, it will be for 2.4
<alvaro> ok this is what i get:
<alvaro> eading Package Lists... Done
<alvaro> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<alvaro> Note, selecting libdv4-dev instead of libdv-dev
<alvaro> E: Build-dependencies for mplayer could not be satisfied.
<Chillout> HappyFool: well, is their a way to figure WHY exactly it cant write the config?
<luzbelito> anyone knows how to burn .mds file to dvd ???
<lsuactiafner> alvaro : just ignore it
<Lufusol> Catch you guys later..
<HappyFool> Chillout: not with that error message
<Chillout> HappyFool: would u sugesst that i install wxPython for 2.3 (if such thing exists)
<HappyFool> Chillout: try 'find -iname Config' in that directory to see if you can find a Config file
<jamiie> hi, can someone give me a hand with a security problem
<othernoob> luzbelito: try k3b
<Chillout> ok, ill try that
<luzbelito> othernoob: i had k3b opened
<HappyFool> Chillout: you should be able to, in the worst case, in wxPython for 2.3 from source
<HappyFool> install, even
<luzbelito> othernoob: i had k3b opened, but i cant select mds file to burn it
<HappyFool> Chillout: it might be a bit of effort though
<h08817> I need some help on getting a bios upgrade so i can boot to cd
<jamiie> mayb not then, bye
<luzbelito> othernoob: i had k3b opened, but i cant select mds file to burn it. it says is not a iso9660 image (mds file)
<othernoob> h08817: what's so difficult about going to your manufacturers homepage and looking for your motherboard???
<lsuactiafner> h08817 : as someone said previously, its not ubuntu that does bios upgrades, its the company that made your bios on your motherboard that supplies those upgrades
<h08817> i know that
<h08817> other noob
<alvaro> so what do i do now?
<alvaro> it still says it requires GTK devel packages , how do i install that :S
<ashok> folks i have downloaded jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin. pls tell me how to proceed installing it
<h08817> how can i find out my motherboard manufacturer
<lsuactiafner> then pay a geek to get it + do it for you.
<HappyFool> h08817: try looking for names when you boot
<zukalk> can't he just open his PC?
<h08817> yeah i did
<lsuactiafner> alvaro : ubuntu aint a developers system, you need to install many libs+dependancies to compile things.. i just did apt-get build-dep xmms x11 vlc xine ect till every possible development package was installed so i could compile things
<h08817> what to look for hmm
<basti> hmm
<h08817> i found 2 intel chips
<h08817> on them it says
<lsuactiafner> alvaro : apt-get install mplayer might be easier
<h08817> sb82437vx
<h08817> also i downloaded cpu-z to tell me about my system
<lsuactiafner> h08817 : lspci lshw and or look @ the mobo physically...
<Chillout> HappyFool: the closest is a file called BibConfig.py. since i dont know any python the content tells me 0
<HappyFool> h08817: look for writing on the board itself, not on the chips
<lsuactiafner> h08817 : or pay a geek to do it for you...
<othernoob> luzbelito: use this http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=59172
<h08817> so i guess i should take most of the stuff out of it
<luzbelito> othernoob: thanks, i will take a look
<HappyFool> h08817: be careful not to let the magic smoke out of the electronic bits and pieces ;)
<ashok> folks i have downloaded jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin. pls tell me how to proceed installing it
<h08817> lol
<h08817> i'm not that stupid
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lsuactiafner> ashok : sudo sh jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin.
<lsuactiafner> goto that java link tho 1st
<HappyFool> ashok: take a look at that wiki site, it will tell you more
<Ubuntian> I have a new hard drive, how do I mount it, is it: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/tom/disc2
<Ubuntian> ?
<Ubuntian> i mean another one, there are 2 now
<HappyFool> Chillout: i'll see if i can download it quick, but my link is super-slow
<lsuactiafner> Ubuntian : looks correct enough, if you made a filesysmte on it already..
<HappyFool> Chillout: erk -- does this need openoffice dev packages?
<Ubuntian> lsuactiafner, normally there is an ext2 filesystem on it
<Ubuntian> lsuactiafner, thanks
<Troy_McClure> anyone here experienced in scripting with x-chat?
<ricosuave17> does ubuntu use gnome as defualt??
<Ubuntian> yes
<HappyFool> ricosuave17: yip
<Chillout> HappyFool: mmh dev i dunno. it needs a lot of stuff tho. openoffice for sure, and the python-uno and python
<ricosuave17> i hate gnome
<Ubuntian> ricosuave17, there is kubuntu if u prefer kde
<ricosuave17> does it include any other WM
<normal1> where are the icons located on gnome ???
<ricosuave17> no i hate gnome and kde
<ricosuave17> i like icewm
<normal1> soi can us with smeg
<HappyFool> Chillout: ok, i'm not going to download it then, sorry -- i have dialup and getting all the dev packages will take hours
<Ubuntian> well on gnome u can choose your window manager (right?)
<ricosuave17> i dont think so
<HappyFool> ricosuave17: you can install other wm's via apt
<ricosuave17> u use xwmconfig for that
<lsuactiafner> gdm
<Chillout> HappyFool: sure, i understand. if it is the content of that BibConfig.py file u want to take a look at i could paste it...!?
<ricosuave17> humm
<ricosuave17> i dont like that
<lsuactiafner> gdm lests you choose
<HappyFool> Chillout: sure
<Ubuntian> see
<ricosuave17> does it include icewm
<lsuactiafner> blackbox > all
<Chillout> HappyFool: ok ill do that...
<ricosuave17> damn
<Rockett17> if you apt-get install icewm it will show up in the gdm automatically
<HappyFool> ricosuave17: you can easily install icewm using the ubuntu package system
<alvaro> when i dot an apt-get install mplayer i get this:
<Troy_McClure> no one here knows how to script x-chat?
<HappyFool> Troy_McClure: try #xchat
<alvaro> Package mplayer is a virtual package provided by:
<alvaro>   mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<alvaro>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<alvaro>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<alvaro>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<alvaro>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<alvaro> You should explicitly select one to install.
<alvaro> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<HappyFool> yay pasting
<ashok> thanks lsuactiafner
<thoreauputic> alvaro: choose the one that matches best with your cpu
<Chillout> HappyFool: there it is >> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/556
<lsuactiafner> mplayer-586 should be safe..
<lsuactiafner> but its better to compile the cvs daily... not really but i do
<ricosuave17> what is the ubuntu package system?
<eruin> apt
<eruin> same as debian
<lsuactiafner> ricosuave17 : apt-get
<ricosuave17> never have played with debian i dont know how that works i played with slackware
<Rockett17> ricosuave17: or you can use apt-get graphically through synaptic
<ashok> even after installing jre, my browser shows missing plugins
<basti> crimsun, where are you?
<Rockett17> !apt-get
<eruin> oh.. well, it's pretty much the one binary package system to rule them all
<ubotu> apt-get is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<HappyFool> Chillout: that is not a user-editable file
<hondje> hey look, it's ricosuave17
<ricosuave17> so if i want ice should there be a package already made?
<ricosuave17> and in that directory
<eruin> ice?
<alvaro> when i choose a package to install mplayer it says that it couldn't find no package
<ricosuave17> yes
<eruin> icewm?
<ricosuave17> yeap
<lsuactiafner> ashok : use the browser to install the plugins..
<zukalk> ricosuave17, all you'll have to do is 'apt-get install icewm'
<eruin> icewm 1.2.18 shows here
<lesshaste> what's the easiest way to make a .mp4 video from real format?
<eruin> lesshaste, probably vlc
<Chillout> HappyFool: i thought so too. mmh, is there a way to generate an output while it tries to configure itself so i can see, what it treis to do?
<HappyFool> Chillout: is there not a 'setup.py' in the root directory source, i.e., the directory above Setup (~/Desktop/Bibus-pre-1.0.0a/)
<lesshaste> eruin, interesting...
<HappyFool> Chillout: otherwise, you can put setup.py up on the pastebin
<ricosuave17> isnt it easier just to download a package
<ricosuave17> isnt of using apt-get
<ashok> well, it says only manual install possible
<eruin> lesshaste, not sure about its support for the two types in question, but in general vlc (especially cvs) supports everything on earth
<Chillout> HappyFool: yes there is a Setup. i will but this in the pastebin. ok
<eruin> it's got a quite simple transcode interface
<ricosuave17> well cant u just download a package and install it
<zukalk> that's what apt does for you
<eruin> ricosuave17, yes, you probably could, provided you have all the dependencies
<HappyFool> Chillout: if there's a 'setup.py' in ~/Desktop/Bibus-pre-1.0.0a that is the one to use to install the software
<HappyFool> Chillout: the setup.py in Setup/ is probably for something else
<normal1> hey where are system icons loaded ?
<eruin> apt-get provides those dependencies for you automatically
<ricosuave17> but what if it doesnt have a package of the sort i want
<HappyFool> normal1: what do you mean by 'system icons' ?
<ricosuave17> say opera
<eruin> ricosuave17, then you just "dpkg -i opera.deb"
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: for opera go to the opera downloads and choose the ubuntu deb
<ricosuave17> but how do i know if it has that package or not
<normal1> happyfool: i'm making new groups with smeg
<eruin> most opensource apps of any value to a desktop user should be in the ubuntu repositories though
<eruin> ricosuave17, you can search
<normal1> and i want to use the icons already on ubuntu
<lesshaste> eruin, what about transcode? or some front end?
<normal1> not have to download tham
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: I just told you: there's an Ubuntu deb at the Opera download site
<Chillout> HappyFool: i seem to come till Line 147 >> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/557
<eruin> either using a GUI like synaptic, of "apt-cache search package"
<ricosuave17> i know but im talking about other possibities
<kbrooks> BTW
<lesshaste> eruin, I can't tell who you are talking to
<kbrooks> @ nalioth_wrkn
<kbrooks> I'm on deian.
<kbrooks> debian*
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: apt-cache search <keywords>
<kbrooks> fuck
<ricosuave17> well isnt that an internet list
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: or use the search function in synaptic package manager
<ricosuave17> well im on windows
<HappyFool> normal1: look in /usr/share/icons/ ?
<normal1> hmm
<HappyFool> Chillout: ok, loading that now
<normal1> i'll try that
<normal1> thanks
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: well, you won't learn Ubuntu on windows, that's for sure ;-)
<ricosuave17> i know i just ask b4 i take a decision
<ricosuave17> cause im a slackware dude
<eruin> ricosuave17, http://appelsinjuice.org/scr.png
<alvaro> aaahhhhh~~ ~~ ~~!!! someone help me install mplayer.. i can't enable the gui because it needs GTK devel packages, how do i install that :O
<eruin> theres a shot featuring synaptic
<eruin> where I've just searched for 'applet'
<Sio> ricosuave17, why you on windows then?
<eruin> in packagenames only
<Sio> if you ask me, ubuntu beats the hell outta slackware and i've used both
<thoreauputic> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<ricosuave17> cause i got tired
<eruin> alvaro, gtk2?
<Sio> tired of slackware?
<Sio> ubuntu is much better
<ricosuave17> yes
<Sio> you'll love it
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: i suggest starting at the bot's URL above
<ricosuave17> i might
<alvaro> it just says;...
<ricosuave17> do u use gaim?
<alvaro> Checking for GTK version ...
<alvaro> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<alvaro> Check "configure.log" if you do not understand why it failed.
<Sionide> i do yeah
<ErmaC`> hello i have a fucked up problem with ubuntu :s:s:s:s
<eruin> ricosuave17, talking to me?
<ricosuave17> yes
<FlyingSquirrel32> when I log in as myself I get sound fine, but when I log in as another user no sound. This is a fresh install of ubuntu 5.04
<eruin> alvaro, well
<samuelk> how do i open port in firewall?
<ahrtal123> Hello
<eruin> last time I checked mplayer was a shitty old gtk1.2 app
<Sionide> xine > mplayer
<eruin> alvaro, so "apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev"
<Sionide> apt-get install xine
<thoreauputic> FlyingSquirrel32: add hte new user to the audio group
<eruin> apt-get install totem-xine instead Sionide
<eruin> ;)
<eruin> then dl w32codecs too
<Sionide> or gxine ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> thanks thoreauputic
<eruin> ricosuave17, yeah, I use it ;)
<ErmaC`> i'm running ubuntu 5.04 but the problem is, i can only choose 640*480 or 800*600 screen resolution and NOT +1024*768 screen resolution, how can i fix this???
<eruin> lovely thing
<ricosuave17> i dont like it
<ErmaC`> i'm running ubuntu 5.04 but the problem is, i can only choose 640*480 or 800*600 screen resolution and NOT +1024*768 screen resolution, how can i fix this???
<ricosuave17> it doesnt work good
<alvaro> wtf is xine? :P
<ricosuave17> thats why i dont run linux
<ahrtal123> I need to change my default in GRUB.
<alvaro> and how is it xine > mplayer? :P
<Sionide> ricosuave17, ubuntu does run good
<eruin> works like a charm here
<ahrtal123> How can I do this
<HappyFool> Chillout: line 168 indicates that the "Config" file is Setup.xcu, in a directory share/registry/data/org/openoffice/
<khermans> can someone help me fix a GPG error after adding the Ubuntuguide.org extra repos?
<Sionide> ErmaC`, you need to edit your xorg.conf to add the other resolution
<kvidell>  /s 1
<HappyFool> Chillout: probably /usr/share/registry/  (...etc)
<khermans> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<eruin> alvaro, xine doesn't have ridicilously ***wad people behind it
<Sionide> ErmaC`, sorry, can't do dcc chats mate.
<ahrtal123> my father uses windows and gets angry when it starts up UBUNTU
<ricosuave17> lol
<HappyFool> ahrtal123: you can tell grub to boot windows by default
<Chillout> HappyFool: sorry, i dont understand
<eruin> ahrtal123, gksudo boot-admin
<ricosuave17> i dont understand grub
<ahrtal123> how?
<khermans> ahrtal123, just change the default boot then
<ricosuave17> i use lilo
<HappyFool> Chillout: the Config file it's looking for is that file, as far as i can tell (Setup.xcu)
<HappyFool> Chillout: do you have that file?
<eruin> lilo is overly complicated o.O
<ricosuave17> do usb webcams work good
<ahrtal123> OK. I just installed this 2 days ago. I am unfamiliar with Linux.
<HappyFool> Chillout: you can find out with ls /usr/share/registry/data/org/openoffice/Setup.xcu
<alvaro> what is xine anyways? can it play .wmv files?
<ahrtal123> I also have to use a serial port Keyboard in GRUB as well
<khermans> Anyone know how to fix the BADSIG repository errors?
<ahrtal123> Is there anyway to get it to recognize USB
<HappyFool> Chillout: or try 'find /usr/share Setup.xcu'  (might take a little while to run)
<eruin> alvaro, if you have the w32codecs package (available using the hoary-extras repository at backports.ubuntuforums.org)
<eruin> alvaro, I reccommend you use gxine or totem-xine if youre in gnome though
<alvaro> i c
<Chillout> HappyFool: i will check that
<khermans> Anyone ssen this before --> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<othernoob> ricosuave17: what's the big difference between lilo and grub?
<devios> lsuactiafner: i installed dnsmasq - how do I make my system check there first when resolving things?
<ricosuave17> i dont know
<ricosuave17> i have never used grub
<ricosuave17> i like lilo
<ricosuave17> lilo is old school and so am i
<Chillout> HappyFool: yes i have that in >> usr/lib/openoffice/share/registry/data/org/openoffice/Setup.xcu
<khermans> othernoob, grub lets you change boot settings on the fly
<ahrtal123> ok
<ahrtal123> great
<ricosuave17> never used grub i dont even know what it looks like
<ricosuave17> go with lilo and ull be fine
<bob2> khermans: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 40976EAF437D05B5 ; gpg --export 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<eruin> you should try it
<sJaM> ricosuave17, you can still use lilo
<eruin> grub is what everyone else is using
<eruin> ;)
<sJaM> ricosuave17, apt-get install lilo
<ahrtal123> I have seen it and tried to use it, but I was unsure about what I was doing
<ahrtal123> I have a help file from WIKI
<ricosuave17> wait does ubuntu come with grub?
* Sionide waits for Ermac` to get back
<khermans> bob2, but why does this always happen?  shouldn't it be added automatically because the key is on the CD-ROM install?
<ahrtal123> yes it does
<ricosuave17> othernoob: lilo is easy
<ahrtal123> At least the newest version does
<ricosuave17> if u get the choice go with lilo
<sJaM> you think lilo is easy ricosuave17
<bob2> khermans: presumably
<sJaM> but grub is easier
<ricosuave17> yes
<ahrtal123> OK
<ricosuave17> lilo == old school === good
<othernoob> khermans and lilo doesnt? or were you trying to educate me about grub?
<sJaM> no
<ahrtal123> also, what IRC program do I use with Linux?
<sJaM> grub camed because lilo wasn't so gut
<othernoob> ricosuave17: lilo is indeed old...
<ricosuave17> yes im old school
<ricosuave17> and im 17
<Chillout> HappyFool: so why cant it write it?
<sJaM> with lilo you have to update your rescue floppy if your upgrade your kernel
<ahrtal123> I don't think mIRC is compatible
<sJaM> ricosuave17,
<eruin> ahrtal123, xchat
<ahrtal123> thanks!
<othernoob> ahrtal123: xchat, konversation, bitchx......
<GigaClon> is there a mass mp3 retagger in linux?
<ricosuave17> i dont even have a floopy drive
<sJaM> and that calls himself oldschool ;)
<hondje> easytag
<ahrtal123> ok
<HappyFool> Chillout: files in /usr/ aren't usually 'normal'-user writable
<bob2> GigaClon: there are thousands
<ahrtal123> I am not old school, but I am old
<othernoob> sJaM: lol. should have a 5.25 one ;)
<HappyFool> Chillout: you can try running this program as root (i.e., super-user)
<Chillout> HappyFool: mmh, so what would you suggest me to do?
<HappyFool> Chillout: i don't know if this will screw up openoffice or not, though
<Chillout> HappyFool: tried that already
<bob2> GigaClon: cantus is apparently nice
<eruin> the only type of oldschool people in existence are the ones doing LFS
<ricosuave17> man i so want a 5.25 drive
<ahrtal123> thanks, othernoob
<alvaro> when i try installing the fonts and skin for mplayer i get this:
<HappyFool> Chillout: that *also* didn't work?
<eruin> ... it's frowned upon
<othernoob> ahrtal123: yw
<Charlie_Snoopy> hi all
<ricosuave17> will a 5.25 floppy work on a new comp?
<Chillout> HappyFool: nope, same error
<ahrtal123> you too eruin
<alvaro> root@dsl081-050-234:~ # tar -xjf font-arial-iso-8859-1.tar.bz2
<alvaro> tar: font-arial-iso-8859-1.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<alvaro> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<alvaro> tar: Child returned status 2
<alvaro> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<sJaM> well it is easy if something overwritten the mbr, just put your grub disk in the drive
<HappyFool> Chillout: hmm
<bob2> Chillout: why do you want to modify that file?
<sJaM> and boot
<HappyFool> Chillout: then it isn't finding the file
<bob2> alvaro: that just means the file doesn't exist...
<sJaM> I helped a friend with it once
* Sionide crosses fingers
<HappyFool> alvaro: please don't paste more than 2 lines
<Charlie_Snoopy> is there anyone who can help me
<GigaClon> bob: is it in the repo?
<HappyFool> bob2: he wants to install this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bibus-biblio/
<othernoob> ricosuave17: i don't know. i haven't had one in years ;)
<bddebian> Charlie_Snoopy: Ask your question and we'll try
<bob2> GigaClon: of course, in universe
<Chillout> HappyFool: mmh. is there a way to figure out what exactly its problem is?
<Charlie_Snoopy> with an install issue with  my ubuntu distro
<HappyFool> bob2: the debian package requires python version < 2.4
<flexs[prog] > i have installed fluxbox gui, how can i add fluxbox to gdm ?
<Charlie_Snoopy> it's easy
<HappyFool> Chillout: sorry, i can't do so easily. At this point I'd suggest e-mailing the author
<othernoob> ricosuave17: i'd assume that it's quite possible though
<sJaM> isn't that automatically done flexs[prog] 
<flexs[prog] > nop
<bddebian> Charlie_Snoopy: So shoot
<tiglionabbit> flexs[prog] : write a fluxbox.desktop for /etc/X11/xsessions
<flexs[prog] > i installed him from source
<Charlie_Snoopy> i put my cd in the cd\dvd player
<Charlie_Snoopy> he boots up
<Charlie_Snoopy> i select normal install
<Chillout> HappyFool: ok, ty for helping so far. its much appreciated.
<Charlie_Snoopy> he reads and unzip the image
<HappyFool> Chillout: if you *desparately* need to use this software, maybe you could install an appropriate version of debian, but that's fairly extreme
<tiglionabbit> you CD has a gender?
<tiglionabbit> *your
<Charlie_Snoopy> them boots up the kernel
<bddebian> hehe
<Rockett17> why would anyone need a 5+1/4" drive in this day and age??
<Sionide> tiglionabbit, mines a girl
<sJaM> don't know
<sJaM> why would anyone need lilo ;)
<othernoob> Rockett17: for fun, nostalgia...many reasons
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: actually the file for gdm sessions is in /usr/share/xsessions
<Rockett17> I can see the nostalgia bit..
<Charlie_Snoopy> better it never boots up freezes right over there
<Rockett17> would be fun to give one to a n00b and watch em put it in the drive ;)
<tiglionabbit> oh..  sorry.  Fix up my mistakes, thoreauputic
<bddebian> Charlie_Snoopy: Just freezes?  No error, nothing?
<sJaM> I was 10 when I was using those
<JohnFlux> crimsun: I know have sound working perfectly.  Thanks so much :)
<Charlie_Snoopy> anyone got the same problem
<sJaM> my neighbour didn't had the new and improved floppy drive
<JohnFlux> crimsun: *now
<Rockett17> me too sJaM
<sJaM> and not the 386 but the 286
<JohnFlux> crimsun: (You helped me about an hour ago)
<bkinman> 5.25 drive? For retrieving files on old 5.25 disks of course!
<flexs[prog] > tiglionabit : i don't have /etc/X11/xsessions file ?
<bddebian> Charlie_Snoopy: Have you tried another CD or a live CD?
<Big_O> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/552
<sJaM> I learned MS-DOS when I was 10
<Big_O> hmm
<tiglionabbit> My dad still backs everything he does up to floppy disks.  He's written tons of books, but can't type
<tiglionabbit> flexs[prog] : sorry, thoreauputic reminds me it's /usr/share/xsessions
<sJaM> liked the terminal but I thought DOS was a bit cumbersome
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: how does he write the books? by hand?
<raven3x7> hello
<bddebian> Hello raven3x7
<flexs[prog] > ok i try
<jugarnatha> can anyone help me to play .avi files or .wmv files using totem (or any other ap that I may or may not have?)
<Rockett17> floppy has got the be the worst possible back-up media.. they get frigged up so easy
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: well, by typing, but it takes him forever.  He types with two fingers, slowly
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, that's an understable mistake if your mothertongue is portuguese ;)
<sJaM> yeah
<raven3x7> jugarnatha whats the problem
<bkinman> Rockett17, i would contest that zip is worse.
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: tried to teach him yet?
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, i mean the gender thing
<sJaM> people make resuce disks
<sJaM> with old floppies
<sJaM> and then if their comps is broken
<tiglionabbit> I've tried to teach him everything, but he doesn't want to learn anything
<othernoob> bkinman: why's zip the worst?
<sJaM> their rescue disk won't boot surprise surprise
<tiglionabbit> I even bought him a USB flash drive
<Rockett17> jugarnatha> you will require totem-xine and the w32codecs
<jugarnatha> raven3x7: well, I can play mpg's with totem just fine. .avi files play audio but no video, and .wav files give an error message
<hodgman> can a user account have an alias.  basiclly allow me to have user bobsmith but be able to log into that same account with just bob through ssh ?
<bkinman> othernoob, I have had far more zip disks get corrupted on me than floppies.
<tiglionabbit> but he still uses his stupid disks
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: he should learn to leave his finger on letters he's going to need soon again
<jugarnatha> I have the w32codecs in place, and I think they're pretty recent.
<bkinman> othernoob, And zip drives seem more prone to break than any floppy drives i have used.
<othernoob> bkinman: a friend of mine luuuuvs his zipdrive
<jugarnatha> totem-xine I don't know about.
<sJaM> my usbdisk never let me down on linux
<sJaM> but windows 98 is a hell (school :@)
<luzbelito> how i can install bin2iso ???
<sJaM> for usbdisks
<sJaM> apt-get install bin2iso
<bkinman> USB keys are the own!
<jugarnatha> Rockett17 should I do apt-get install totem-xine?
<othernoob> bkinman: usb keys suck :p get lost easily
<alvaro> is there any alternative to mplayer, im tired of this thing not installing
<sJaM> isn't on apt though
<Sionide> sJaM, same, my usbdrive (120gig) is awesome on linux but it keeps randomly disconnecting under windows
<raven3x7> jugarnatha what rocket said. also you could try mplayer instead of totem-xine though i think totem is easier to use
<othernoob> and they're way too expensive
<Rockett17> yes jugar, it may require you to remove the other totem
<Rockett17> but that's fine
<sJaM> well I never understand why school uses W98 for network
<Sionide> ErmaC`, any luck?? :)
<ErmaC`> hmmz
<sJaM> but they have it so poorly secured
<ErmaC`> noo
<raven3x7> juggarnatha check synaptic
<sJaM> just put an fresh image at every reboot
<sJaM> and still won't allow you to install anything
<sJaM> so I couldn't install the driver
<jugarnatha> Rockett17: okay I'll install it and let you know what happens.
<spasmodo> Anyone - linux-source-2.6.11...._all.deb
<virgule> hodgman: hold on, I have an idea that might just work.. dont be too much enthousiast tho ;)
<Rockett17> we have 98 here at the red cross.. but we only use it to get the machines into a ts session .. everything is done on 2k3servers
<spasmodo> is that a kernel install package?
<Sionide> ErmaC`, ah sucks man :( im prob not the guy to help you then, i'm not THAT good at linux mysef :P
<tiglionabbit> my dad is a scientist, but he wastes so much time with his innefficient use of computers that it's ridiculous.  He could get his work done in 1/10th the time he spends.  He also lives in constant fear that windows will explode if he touches anything, but refuses to learn any new software
<hodgman> virgule: lol ok
<raven3x7> Jugarnatha Rocket117 yes apt will uninstall totem-gstreamer automatically
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: i can and respect that fear ;)
<tiglionabbit> it takes him longer to type up some handwritten notes he took than it did for him to write them down originally
<flexs[prog] > tiglionabbit : but in that file fluxbox.desktop...... leave it empty ?
<Rockett17> that's what I figured raven.. I just couldnt remember if it was gstreamer or alsa
<tiglionabbit> flexs[prog] : no, look at the other .desktop files
<Rockett17> consider me reminded
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: but it's sorta ridiculous that a scientist is afraid of a computer :/
<alvaro> lol
<raven3x7> yeah i did it a couple of days ago so i remembered
<tiglionabbit> well, he's a paleontologist, which means he travels around the world bashing rocks and theorizing about different kinds of soil
<ErmaC`> can anyone help me i got a resolution problem on ubuntu 5.04.... PM Me
<othernoob> lol nice way of describing his job
<zukalk> indeed
<tiglionabbit> !resulotion
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I give up, what is it?
<sJaM> now you get it
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ErmaC`> oh thanks ubotu
<ErmaC`> didn't know /new to linux you know/
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: wouldn't he be easier off with dvorak?
<tiglionabbit> ErmaC`: thank us, we put it in ubotu
<ErmaC`> hehe
<ErmaC`> :p
<spasmodo> Anyone - linux-source-2.6.11...._all.deb
<othernoob> tiglionabbit:  it's not like he'd notice the difference i assume
<virgule> hodgman: damn..--> su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info <- my idea was to simply duplicate the line with my username in /etc/passwd and to change 'virgule' instances by 'vir' but no go :( I could have worked
<ErmaC`> didn't know he's a bot :p
<ErmaC`> hehe
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: don't you think I've told him that a bazillion times?
<ErmaC`> tiglionabbit*
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: probably ;) just change it :p
<spasmodo> will that install the kernel?
<tiglionabbit> how should I ask him?  His immediate response to any sentence with the word "type", "computer", or "software" is "NO!" before I even finish talking
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: why ask? when he's not around, change the keyboard ;)
<tiglionabbit> he thinks that because one of my computers suffered a power surge in my childhood, that I am a jinx to computers and will kill them if I touch them
<sJaM> just install ubuntu on it
<sJaM> he wouldn't know the difference
<othernoob> lol
<thierry> how can I burn dvd iso on ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: he would kill me
<raven3x7> i've been having some trouble with the nvidia drivers. i was getting a black screen. so i removed all the nvidia stuff including -common and compiled the 6627 driver from nvidia which worked for me on warty and i got some weird errors about not having a usuable screen setup. i removed those as i figured they might not work on x.org and tried 7174 version but got the same errors. any ideas?
<ashok> how do i login as admin ?
<tiglionabbit> ashok: you are already admin
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tiglionabbit> read about sudo
<sJaM> sudo su -
<sJaM> ashok
<tiglionabbit> sJaM: how about "sudo -s" ?
<ashok> but to some folders it says that i dont have enough permission
<sJaM> does that work too ?
<tiglionabbit> ashok: you must use sudo for operations like that
<tiglionabbit> sJaM: yup
<sJaM> well I always do Applications -> System Tool -> Root terminal
<thierry> how can I burn dvd is?
<sJaM> only then on a shortcut
<thierry> how can I burn dvd iso?
<IcemanV9> aww, shucks! NASA called off the launch .. i was hoping to watch it online .. oh well, safety comes first. tsk.
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: i have had 2 overheated cpus, 3 dead power surges so far.
<sJaM> and I have a pass for root
<spasmodo> will a linux-source-2.6.11.....deb install tje kernel?
<sJaM> so su -
<tiglionabbit> thierry: use k3b
<sJaM> also works
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: my dad still gets me every month to update norton for him ;)
<jcoxon> IcemanV9, yeah its a shame
<tiglionabbit> urk, norton, othernoob convert him to http://free.grisoft.com
<jcoxon> IcemanV9, apparently if they don't launch in the next couple of days gonna have to wait till september
<HappyFool> spasmodo: i believe 2.6.11 is not recommended (or so Seveas usually says)
<tiglionabbit> it'll save you a lot of money and bullshit
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: i would, in fact, i'd use clamav..but its a company laptop :/
<IcemanV9> faulty sensors? are they using win OS? :p
<tiglionabbit> company laptop?
<spasmodo> HappyFool - thanks
<tiglionabbit> well I gotta eat, I'll be right back
<chrissturm> odd minor versions are unstable in the linux kernel since 2.6.11
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: yea, provided by his company..can't do shit on it..slow as fuck..
<jcoxon> IcemanV9, :)
<sJaM> hmm sudo remembers passwords
<IcemanV9> jcoxon: thought it would be so cool to see it online .. will either wait 'til couple days or Sept
<jcoxon> IcemanV9, yeah - we need to go back to space :)
<othernoob> chrissturm: the odd versions were always unstable..not just since 2.6.11
<sJaM> thanks tiglionabbit for the 3rd option
<virgule> sJaM: it will forget after some inactivity.
<tiglionabbit> jcoxon: what, is there some clause that he can't change anything on it?
<sJaM> well I always think it is handy to have a root terminal open
<spasmodo> duh - I knew that about odd versions
<spasmodo> thanks
<jcoxon> tiglionabbit, think you got the wrong person :)
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> othernoob:
<jcoxon> tiglionabbit, i was talking about the NASA space launch
<raven3x7> does anyone know if the vesa drivers support any 3d accel?
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: yea well, yes. they'd freak..all he's allowed to do is enter his data, send it to them. and print..yay what fun
<tiglionabbit> I'm getting more and more lazy with my tab completion.  I'm starting to use just one letter on it, and sometimes I type the wrong one
<sJaM> hehe
* IcemanV9 gives up on Firefox .. using Epiphany for now
<sJaM> epiphany doesn't have popup blocker
<sJaM> :(
<IcemanV9> sJaM: check the preference .. it does sorta of won't allow popup windows
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: his company is shit with computers..last time they didn't even provide printer drivers.
<wrtpeeps> hello
<wrtpeeps> i just have to say, ubuntu is excellent.
<GigaClon> hello
<sJaM> but then you havent any popups
<ricosuave17> what is the newest realeze of uvuntu
<IcemanV9> correct, sJaM
<wrtpeeps> for a new person to linux, this is way better than what i expected
<chrissturm> othernoob, 2.6.11 is unstable, 2.6.12 is stable , 2.6.13 is unstable  , 2.6,14 is stable, etc
<othernoob> 5.04 ricosuave17
<GigaClon> Hoary
<sJaM> so it doesn't block unwanted popus
<othernoob> chrissturm: eh, i know
<sJaM> I missed a word :D
<Ubuntian> how do I know which kernel I use and how to download the kernel headers for that kernel?
<raven3x7> noone? does anyone know if the vesa drivers support any 3d accel?
<Discipulus> hmm
<seth_k> Ubuntian: what processor do you have?
<Discipulus> what's Amd64 asm like?
<Discipulus> difficult?
<Ubuntian> pentium 3
<chrissturm> othernoob, and thats the case since 2.6.11
<sJaM> same just some extensions I guess Discipulus
<othernoob> Ubuntian: type uname -a
<Ubuntian> k
<GigaClon> how do a do a for loop that loops thru the contents of a folder?
<Discipulus> sJaM, ah, alright
<ricosuave17> hoary??? is it tyhat one?
<ulaas> i can mount memory stick on my sony k750 but cannot write. folders are 755. any ideas. I ve tried -rw
<GigaClon> yeah
<AndyR> raven3x7, im pretty sure they dont
<HappyFool> GigaClon: 'for i in *; do echo $i; done'
<eruin> chrissturm, eh... you're quite wrong
<GigaClon> hoary = 5.04
<sJaM> at least that what looks to me reasonable ?
<haven_> Is there a way to drop to the console instead of loading gnome at computer startup?
<dohpaz> I've updated my us.archive to ca.archive and when trying to install Gnet I continually get the error "Package libgnet2.0-0 has no available version, but exists in the database." which will not let me install Pan. What else can I do?
<eruin> 2.4 was stable, 2.5 was unstable, 2.6 is stable
<ErmaC`> hmmz
<othernoob> chrissturm: and that wasn't like that before with 2.4 and the others? no, couldnt be....
<ricosuave17> ok im confused
<Ubuntian> someone knows how to download the kernel headers for 2.6.10?
<ricosuave17> with the new realaeze
<ricosuave17> help me
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: if no one else has said it: Welcome to Ubuntu!
<ErmaC`> can someone send me a defauld xorg.conf file? so i can use it as a backupfile? cuz i don't know if i edited my file well now?
<eruin> the minor release numbers after that are only a sign of the maturity of the branch
<ErmaC`> can someone send me a defauld xorg.conf file? so i can use it as a backupfile? cuz i don't know if i edited my file well now?
<othernoob> ricosuave17: the next release will be breezy. in 5.10 afaik
<Ubuntian> othernoob, thanks it work
<wims> How do i config my xorg.conf so i can make use of the back and forth buttons i have on my mouse?
<othernoob> Ubuntian: you're welcome
<ErmaC`> wim
<ErmaC`> wims
<ricosuave17> ok so i get hoary or normal 5.04
<chrissturm> othernoob, before it was like that: 2.5= unstable, 2.6 =stable, 2.3 = unstable
<ErmaC`> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ErmaC`> wims
<chrissturm> eruin, that changed after 2.6.11 :)
<ErmaC`> $$
<ErmaC`> ^
<eruin> hoary IS 5.04, ricosuave17
<ErmaC`> can someone send me a defauld xorg.conf file? so i can use it as a backupfile? cuz i don't know if i edited my file well now?
<othernoob> chrissturm: i know. don't take my name seriously.
<ricosuave17> but it shows 2 different folders
<AndyR> Ubuntian, use synaptic and search for kernel
<haven_> Hello?
<eruin> are they trying to fool me into believing 2.6.12 is stable?
<wrtpeeps> thoreauputic: thanks! i love it, and don't expect to use anything else :D
<eruin> 2.6.12 is an UTTER piece of fkin crap
<ErmaC`> can someone send me a defauld xorg.conf file? so i can use it as a backupfile? cuz i don't know if i edited my file well now?
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: good to hear :)
<othernoob> eruin 2.6.12 is the latest stable kernle according to kernel.org ;)
<Seveas> eruin, 2.6.12 is not available for hoary
<Seveas> do not use it on hoary
<eruin> I use it on breezy
<chrissturm> othernoob, hehe sorry then
<ErmaC`> :'(
<Seveas> eruin, breezy is even more unstable
<Seveas> don't complain.
<othernoob> chrissturm:  no problem ;)
<eruin> err, or rather, I'd like to but can't
<eruin> Seveas, I'm not complaining
<limer> anyone know of a good cli nntp client (binaries)?
<mumbles> wow.. comptue room was far to hot
<wrtpeeps> thoreauputic: i must congradulate you on a very simple installer
<Seveas> eruin, sure...
<ErmaC`> Sionide can i get your xorg.conf file? so i can use it as a backup?
<ErmaC`> grrrr
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: heh - don't congratulate me - i'm just a user ;)
<raven3x7> AndyR thanks. i suspectes as much. at least 2d works properly the nv driver sucks and nvidia wont work
<Ubuntian> AndyR, there are headers there but not for the 2.6.10
<Seveas> fyi, the kernel itself is perfectly stable. some userland tools just need to be adapted and that's the job for othrs (and that's being done in breezy now)
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: the installer is actually the Debian Sarge installer with a few tweaks
<ulaas> ErmaC. Go to pastebin
<wrtpeeps> it is VERY easy
<wrtpeeps> and fast
<Ubuntian> ok i got it, thanks all
<wrtpeeps> hmmm, where can i get 'mp3 decoders' to play mp3's
<Seveas> wrtpeeps: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<AndyR> popey, howdy :)
<othernoob> Seveas: would you happen to know who comes up with the ubuntu release names?
<raven3x7> Ubuntian search for inux-headers not kernel
<wrtpeeps> wow, he types fast...
<ulaas> ErmaC' , and get rid of that  ' sign at the end of your nick.....
<Seveas> othernoob, sabdfl (aka Mark Shuttleworth)
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: some people complain about the lack of a GUI installer... as you say, the existing one is very simple and quick
<othernoob> Seveas: thanks
<gm78> this is really off-topic, but u know what i wish someone would invent....a mouse that actually works :P
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: some people have their IRC clients set up with aliases for frequently asked questions ;)
<limer> anyone know of a good cli nntp client (binaries)?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, you got me :)
<mumbles> get a optical one
<spasmodo> can I say to not format /home when I reinstall?
<gm78> spasmodo, is it on a seperate partition?
<spasmodo> it is on a different HD
<Seveas> spasmodo, you can
<spasmodo> nice
<othernoob> spasmodo: yes, manual partitioning
<spasmodo> cool
<thoreauputic> Seveas: heh - ah well, one day I'll get around to doing the same here :)
<spasmodo> is that in expert, or normal?
<gangalee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive?highlight=%28add%29%7C%28partition%29 is what I was asking for all along
<wrtpeeps> thoreauputic: how do i install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<othernoob> spasmodo: both afaik
<wrtpeeps> it says i need that
<spasmodo> sweet
<spasmodo> time to get it done
<gm78> wrtpeeps, search for it in synaptic
<spasmodo> thanks all
<Seveas> thoreauputic, want my FAQ script?
<dj28> is there any way i can remove postfix from my system without apt removing ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop? it seems stupid.
<hodgman> virgule: thanks for trying though :)
<gm78> wrtpeeps, u need to have universe and multiverse enabled
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: from the commandline, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wrtpeeps> i tried that thoreauputic
<gm78> dj28, removing ubuntu-base and desktop wont hurt anything
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: you willl need repositories
<wrtpeeps> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<Seveas> gm78, well.....
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dj28> gm78: how will it not when i fucking use it?
<Seveas> it might hurt on upgrades to not have them installed
<gm78> dj28, they are empty packages that just rely on the base system
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: read the bot's URL
<dj28> that doesn't make sense
<gm78> dj28, lol, waiting for my answer would have worked better than swearing at me
<dj28> why would ubuntu-base be empty
<dohpaz> I cannot get Pan to install because it continually complains that gnet is no longer available to install. When I try to install gnet it tells me the package is no longer available. I'm not using the reported broken us mirror anymore, and I still get the same errors. I just installed Hoary last night. I need help, please. :)
<gm78> dj28, it is incase u dont have gnome installed, u just install ubuntu-desktop and it will install everything for u
<dj28> and why would it remove an empty package
<gm78> dj28, trust me, the package is empty
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: basically you add universe and multiverse for your repos
<virgule> hodgman: np.. I googled a bit but couldnt find clues. thats a good idea you could bring to the developer's hear
<HappyFool> he doesn't have to trust you, he can run 'dpkg -L ubuntu-base'
<gm78> dj28, it is called a dummy package, it is just there to rely on other packages
<gm78> dj28, i dont have it on mine but i have gnome running right now
<dj28> so if it's there for a reason, will it break anything by removing it? furthermore, why the hell does postfix depend on ubuntu-desktop?
<mumbles> questio n
<wrtpeeps> thoreauputic: once i have enabled universe, i just do the sudo apt-get thing?
<mumbles> if i buy a creative live 5.1 sound card will ubuntu work ?
<gm78> dj28, it shouldnt, i have postfix installed but not ubuntu-desktop....r u sure its not the other way around? that ubuntu-desktop depends on postfix?
<dj28> hm
<mumbles> sill work if i put it in
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: first you do sudo apt-get update
<dj28> hold on and i'll paste the apt output (4 lines)
<wrtpeeps> yea
<thoreauputic> to update the database of packages
<dj28> root@greaselap:/home/dj28 # apt-get remove postfix
<dj28> Reading package lists... Done
<dj28> Building dependency tree... Done
<dj28> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<dj28>   anacron at lsb mailx mutt postfix postfix-tls ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<raven3x7> anyone else having mplayer conflict with nvidia drivers installation?
<dj28> this is a desktop system.. i don't really need a mail server running
<wrtpeeps> ok, so once i have installed gstreamer0.8-mad i can play mp3 via rythmbox
<thoreauputic> dj28: please read the channel topic and use a pastebin
<wrtpeeps> ?
<HappyFool> i'm not sure that removing anacron is a good idea. or att
<HappyFool> at, even
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: you should be able to, yes
<HappyFool> dj28: it doesn't really do any harm, and that is how messages sent to root will reach you
<gm78> dj28, that is normal. basically, ubuntu-desktop and base are empty packages, say all u have is cli utilities installed. u just type apt-get install ubuntu-desktop instead of going through and installing all of gnome individually, it is just for conveniance....removing it wont affect ur system at all
<HappyFool> dj28: well, at least i think that mail is handled by postfix; i may be wrong
<dj28> gm78: ok that's all i need to know. thanks ;)
<dj28> so it won't remove gnome?
<gm78> dj28, no prob
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: yes, postfix does local delivery IIRC
<gm78> dj28, nope...i am running gnome and dont have it installed
<black-whisp> does anyone know wheter there is a gnutella client for linux=
<wrtpeeps> thoreauputic: 1 more thing, all my mp3's are netwroked on another computer, how do i browse across that network (i can get to it via places/network servers) so i know it is set up right
<dj28> ok thanks
<gm78> dj28, welcome
<wrtpeeps> this is to add to the playlist
<gm78> black-whisp, limewire, gtk-gnutella...and i believe a few more
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: you should be able to use the file manager (nautilus)
<black-whisp> gm78: thx. :)
<gm78> black-whisp, welcome
<wrtpeeps> yea, but i need to get across via rhythmbox, to add songs to the playlist
<geargolem> having trouble installing cbrpager
<subjectdenied> hi
<basti> hey I get following errors:
<basti> WARNING: No appropriate sound libraries found.
<basti> You can still compile Ultimate Stunts, but
<basti> sound will not be available
<basti> WARNING: SDL library not found
<basti> You may still be able to compile the non-graphical programs,
<basti> but that is not guaranteed
<ulaas> i can mount memory stick on my sony k750 but cannot write. folders are 755. any ideas. I ve tried -rw
<basti> what to do?
<queuetue> How do I give ssh (or really, scp) a password on the command line?
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: if it is a windows network, you may need samba support (I only have Linux on my network so I'm using NFS)
<subjectdenied> my harddisk seems to turn on and off evey 10 seconds
<othernoob> basti: well, that's a tough one, maybe use pastebin next time? ;)
<subjectdenied> could this be a linux problem?
<basti> sorry
<wrtpeeps> k
<gm78> basti, please use pastebin. anyways, install the -dev packages for those things using synaptic
<geargolem> Help installing a program, please.
<gm78> subjectdenied, what do u mean off and on? does it literally shut off so u cant use it?
<basti> what packages?
<medgno> can anyone help me setting up a tv tuner card?
<geargolem> cbrpage
<thoreauputic> queuetue: it should prompt you for a password
<subjectdenied> gm78: it sounds like it's parking
<gm78> medgno, which kind of card? like which chipset
<medgno> gm78, bttv
<subjectdenied> and yes the whole systems seems to freeze then
<gm78> medgno, should already be working, u tried tvtime?
<medgno> yep
<queuetue> thoreauputic, In a script. :)
<basti> whjat sound libs do I need?
<gm78> medgno, which model number for the card...like who made it?
<subjectdenied> i'm in breezy now, but i had this problem in hoary too
<othernoob> subjectdenied: and it doesn't do that in windows?
<limer> woot.  "tin" sounds good for cli nntp :D
<medgno> I can use the S-Video input, but trying to tune broadcast tv, not working
<subjectdenied> i'm not sure
<jugarnatha> Rockett17: thanks that worked
<wrtpeeps> hmmm
<gm78> subjectdenied, hmmmm....i still dont get what u mean :P
<medgno> it's a "Leadtek Winfast tv 2000xp"
<subjectdenied> i don't use it that often since ubuntu was released ;-)
<othernoob> subjectdenied: well make sure then :P
<subjectdenied> could this be due to harddisk errors?
<dohpaz> I cannot get Pan to install because it continually complains that gnet is no longer available to install. When I try to install gnet it tells me the package is no longer available. I'm not using the reported broken us mirror anymore, and I still get the same errors. I just installed Hoary last night. I need help, please. :)
<othernoob> sounds more like a hardware prob though.
<gm78> medgno, what does it do when u open tvtime?
<othernoob> old hdds?
<JohnFlux> how do I get the 'win' key to work?
<subjectdenied> yes, old hdds
<bddebian> Install Windows?
<JohnFlux> i assume i need to chose a different keyboard layout?
<JohnFlux> bddebian: :P
<othernoob> subjectdenied: maybe they're about to die ;)
<medgno> I get a blue screen, saying "no signal"
* FoamY_is_AwaY is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<subjectdenied> is this the normal sign of harddisks going to hell?
<gm78> JohnFlux, u can set it up in gnome-keybinding-properties
<thoreauputic> queuetue: ah, then you may want to set up passwordless ssh - see http://www.securitydocs.com/library/3385 for example
<XRayNuke> JohnFlux: you must ask yourself the question "What do I want it to work as?"
<JohnFlux> gm78: and in kde ;0
<othernoob> subjectdenied: well it's not a healthy sign
<JohnFlux> XRayNuke: kde uses it for the K menu
<abbot45> do you guys know what that one online tv show is about that kid that is running the dvd pirating group, where it shows his IRC conversations and stuff?  im trying to find it again.
<gm78> medgno, can u post the output of lspci that is releevant to the card?
<SS2> good evening, somebody here that uses inkscape?
<gm78> JohnFlux, lol, no clue then
<SS2> having problems with the knot points
<medgno> 0000:04:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<limer> abbot45, google for "thescene"
<subjectdenied> is it possible to "mark" the errors by reformating the harddisk?
<queuetue> thoreauputic, Why doesn't ssh support password on the commandline?  I don't especially *want* to put my site's security in the hands of a file that I need ot keep an eye on now...
<carambol> hi i have install realplayer with apt but it cant startup
<abbot45> limer: thanks, i had just forgot the name.
<limer> abbot45: yw :D
<hex_ffff> Does anyone know how to get the current running program to show up in the tabs in gnome-terminal?
<othernoob> subjectdenied: i have no idea what you mean by mark
<subjectdenied> so no data is written to the areas that are phyisically corrupt?
<thoreauputic> queuetue: umm... ssh *does* support passwords on the commandline
* dohpaz wonders if anyone can even see him...
<gm78> carambol, post the output of ps -A | grep esd
<eruin> Quest-Master, since when didnt ssh support that?
<inglorion> hi, i have some settings in .xmodmaprc that i would like loaded whenever i log in, but i accidentally disabled the dialog that lets me specify to load these automatically. how can i get that dialog back?
<queuetue> thoreauputic, in a script?
<carambol> ok,gm78
<gm78> medgno, can u post the output of lsmod | grep bttv
<truz24> What ubuntu package will allow me to run php scripts on the command line ?
<medgno> gm78, should I /msg you?
<gm78> medgno, start a pm with me using the /query command
<subjectdenied> by mark i mean, telling the os not to use the area which are corrupt
<thoreauputic> queuetue: surely you can write the script so that it will prompt for a password when needed?
<subjectdenied> low-level format?
<Quest-Master> eruin: Huh?
<othernoob> i dont think so.
<carambol> gm78,rudi@h90238:~$ ps -A |grep esd
<carambol>  6979 ?        00:00:19 esd
<carambol>  6981 ?        00:00:00 esd
<carambol> rudi@h90238:~$
<gm78> carambol, killall esd and then try running realplayer
<carambol> ok
<queuetue> thoreauputic, and how do I give that password *to* scp?  There does not appear to be a commandline switch for it. :)
<gm78> If I put an executable shell script in /etc/init.d will it automatically be run on each boot?
<sJaM> can you specify a password on the commandline with ssh ?
<hondje> queuetue: You need to use keys for that, as far as I know
<sJaM> doesn't look very safe to me
<carambol> thnx gm78
<chrissturm> sJaM, better use public key authentication
<thoreauputic> queuetue: well, I guess someone else will have to answer that - I use public/private key pairs so passwords aren't an issue
<sJaM> why not using ssh-agent && ssh-add
<sJaM> I do chrissturm
<subjectdenied> is it possible to check a harddisk for physical errors even when linux is installed on it?
<gm78> carambol, go to System >> Preferences >> Sound and shut off Enable sound server startup so u dont have to do that each time
<gm78> carambol, no prob
<chrissturm> sJaM, :D
<spasmodo> I am going to reinstall
<spasmodo> but I am going to save my /etc to reuse
<spasmodo> what else?
<carambol> its all ok ,gm78
<carambol> i am lissing to bbc with real now
<gm78> carambol, alright
<carambol> many thanks
<gm78> carambol, if u dont do that, u will need to run killall esd everytime u login tho
<subjectdenied> is lists.ubuntu.com down at the moment?
<carambol> the server i had enabled before already
<mumbles> what was the last thing i said ?
<thoreauputic> subjectdenied: can't ping it from here
<subjectdenied> ok thanks
<dohpaz> hello?
<hondje> hi
<carambol> server was already enabled, gm78
<spasmodo> hello dohpaz
<gm78> carambol, oh, ok
<dohpaz> oh good; i am being seen... just ignored.
* hondje nods
<spasmodo> sorry dohpaz
<hondje> I was going to admit seeing you earlier when you asked, but it sounded too angsty for me to want to get into
<spasmodo> what;s up?
<othernoob> dohpaz: that's life, isn't it wonderful ;)
<dohpaz> oh especially wonderful....
<sJaM> angsty, hondje are you dutch ?
<Romzhv> hello every1
<hondje> No
<dohpaz> i need help installing pan, or more specifically gnet which pan requires but is not available for me to install.
<hondje> I'm snoodaard-ese
<hondje> dohpaz: sudo apt-get install pan doesn't work?
* hondje thought it was in main
<TokenBad> hondje, comcast is going to send out a tech
<hondje> TokenBad: nice :)
<TokenBad> guess they couldn't tell what was wrong
<tony__> hi all
<hondje> TokenBad: How'd you twist them into admiting it was broke?
<dohpaz> hondje, why would the cli work and not synaptic?
<TokenBad> told them what the logs said
<SDFH_Linux> guys is it safe to move up to gcc 4.0?
<TokenBad> and basicly said I know something is wrong
<hondje> dohpaz: I dunno, I've not messed with synaptic much
<TokenBad> been in computers for 15 years
<TokenBad> so can't tell me something isn't wrong
<thoreauputic> dohpaz: there doesn't seem to be a package called gnet - libgnet2.0-0
<thoreauputic>  perhaps??
<tony__> short q i couldnt find the answer to.. feel free to answer... I am lacking "checking for libz... configure: error: not found." what pack do i need to get ?
<hex_ffff> Does anyone know how to get the current running program to show up in the tabs in gnome-terminal?
<hex_ffff> it works on debian
<hondje> gnet is a listed as the dep for the pan pkg, it should go automagically :-/
<hex_ffff> but no ubuntu
<hex_ffff> not
<SDFH_Linux> guys is it safe to move up to gcc 4.0?
<gm78> Does anyone know how to set up a shell script to run in /etc/init.d at every boot?
<hondje> SDFH_Linux: Depends on what you define safe as
<SDFH_Linux> will it break anything?
<HappyFool> SDFH_Linux: have you asked in #gcc? there are probably a variety of considerations
<hondje> I would, but not for something in production
<gverig> Anybody knows how bootlog is called in ubuntu? I am booting into runlevel 2 with no sound (with GDM). I want to check why I am in runlevel 2. and where is my sound :)
<hondje> SDFH_Linux: yeah, like gettext
<thoreauputic> hex_ffff: it's probably set up in .bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc on debian - have you looked at those files at all ?
<HappyFool> gverig: runlevel 2 is the default
<dohpaz> hondje, thank you for helping me solve this problem.
<thoreauputic> hex_ffff: Ubuntu seems to show the working directory instead
<hondje> dohpaz: you're welcome
<HappyFool> gverig: have you looked in /var/log/syslog, /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/messages?
<gverig> HappyFool: ? Isn't runlevel 5 usually default? BTW, why does Ubuntu have all runlevels with GDM and stuff?
<HappyFool> gverig: runlevel 5 = GUI is a redhat thing (maybe suse too, i don't know)
<gverig> HappyFool: Yup, looking there too but I don't think boot sequence is there
<thoreauputic> gm78: have a look at the update-rc.d command
<hondje> suse does it too I think
<gverig> HappyFool: Really? I thought it is a standard...
<HappyFool> gverig: could be, i dunno ;)
<spasmodo> gm78 - you could install the Ubuntu Boot Up Manager
<spasmodo> and do it with a GUI
<gverig> HappyFool: OK, will look into messages and stuff...
<hondje> Debian follows all standards better than RH does :)
<nikkia> HappyFool: its a SysV thing
<HappyFool> gverig: anyway, you can switch off gdm if it bugs you. For sound, take a look on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<hondje> I think only 0 and 6 are reserved
<nikkia> redhat just copied them :)
<HappyFool> nikkia: ok. who did debian copy?
<nikkia> happy, noone
<HappyFool> nikkia: *gasp*
<gm78> spasmodo, which package is that? i searched for it in synaptic and couldnt find it
<spasmodo> gm78
<spasmodo> I thinkit is in extras?
<spasmodo> not sure shich repo
<spasmodo> it works well though
<gm78> spasmodo, well i have all the repos enabled. i remember looking for it before and not being able to find it
<spasmodo> hmm
<gverig> HappyFool: I had sound just this morning (until I got network problems and had to reboot...)
<din>  /j fedora
<din> oops
<spasmodo> gm78 I am not in ubuntu now sadly, so I can not look
<TokenBad> power levels on my download is way low
<gverig> HappyFool: I can't find any mention of ESD or ALSA in any of the logs you mentioned.
<gverig> anywho, bbl (30 min), sorry
<HappyFool> gverig: eek. i've had bad luck helping people with sound ;). Take a look at alsamixer -- maybe a channel has become muted
<hex_ffff> Does anyone know how to get the current running program to show up in the tabs in gnome-terminal? Are there xml configs that change the behavior?
<DukGalNamu> hey guys, how do i make a program non dependent on the terminal that is running it?
* ompaul wonders what the name of that desktop that looks so like xp it is scary
<spasmodo> gm: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#bum
<nightswim> xpde
<carambol> gm78,but i lost the events sounds
<gm78> carambol, yeah, esd doesnt play nice with alsa
<HappyFool> gverig: also sometimes channels *need* to be muted (weird line-in channels was one example i encountered)
<FlyingSquirrel32> when I use connect to server, what's going on in the background? Is the remote filesystem being mounted somewhere?
<carambol> is it not better to use alsa?
<FlyingSquirrel32> where can I get more info aout it?
<ompaul> nightswim, thank you very mich
<thoreauputic> gm78: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=75  << boot up manager
<gijosh> Hey.  I'm about to install gcc.  Which package should I use?
<HappyFool> gijosh: build-essential
<ompaul> nightswim, thank you very much (even :))
<cmatheson> gijosh: build-essential
<hondje> FlyingSquirrel32: what kind of server?
<hondje> nfs, yes, web no, etc
<Thorrn4> hello!! I was wondering; how can I mount a Win NTFS harddrive so that I can take the data off of it?
<carambol> gm78 if i use alsa and OSS will it not be better?
<DukGalNamu> hey guys, how do i make a program non dependent on the terminal that is running it???
<FlyingSquirrel32> hondje :well, I usually use it to connect to smb shares
<antoranz> I'm having this problem with squid
<gijosh> Happy Fool: cmatheson: Thanks
<hondje> Thorrn4: mount -t ntfs /dev/hd?? /path/to/mount I think
<ce33na> Thorrn4: make an adition to /etc/fstab
<antoranz> if I use a mutltipath route, squid goes nuts
<devios> anyone see that Linspire news that they are gonna include transgaming's stuff out of the box?
<gm78> carambol, yeah, but the event sounds rely on esd
* action09 yop
<smite> hi ppl... ubuntu owns so bad =D
<antoranz> anybody has an idea of what could be wrong?
<ce33na> Thorrn4: or you could temporarily mount it also
<hondje> FlyingSquirrel32: easy way to check is to open a terminal and type 'mount'....that'll show you what is mounted where
<smite> anyone know a way to convert a file from little to big endian? specifically a tif and convert -endian doesn't do anything
<carambol> ok...no way the solve this?, gm78
<Thorrn4> ce33na, that would be betetr
<ce33na> temp?
<hondje> FlyingSquirrel32: But SMB doesn't mount things afaik, unless you use smbmount
<DukGalNamu> devios: no WAY thats kind of cool.... but linspire charges like crazy for things debian comes stock with....
<hondje> smite: though you steal my name, I will be nice and tell you to use imagemagick
<yourghetek> how do i know what the display # is on my system?
<hondje> :)
<ErmaC`> can someone help me?
<hondje> yourghetek: echo $DISPLAY ?
<cmatheson> yourghetek: it's most likely :0
<ErmaC`> i edited my xorg.conf :s
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: echo $DISPLAY
<subjectdenied> could anyone tell me the console-application for configuring services that are executed at startup?
<ErmaC`> but now my screen is fucked up
<smite> hondje: that's what i just did. "convert -endian" is part of imagemagick
<DukGalNamu> in either case i need someone to tell me how to make btdownloadheadless independent of the terminal its running in...
<hex_ffff> Does anyone know how to get the current running program to show up in the tabs in gnome-terminal? It works in debian, but not ubuntu.
<hondje> smite: oh, hrm
<gm78> carambol, sorry zoned out. i havent found a way yet
<hondje> then you did what I would do :)
<smite> hondje: i made an 8x8 pixel tif and od results the same thing for the lsb and msb versions......
<spasmodo> ErmaC - and you want to revert to the old one?
<ErmaC`>  I edited my xorg.conf file, but now my screen resolution totally fucked up, weird pixels everywhere
<FlyingSquirrel32> hondje: shame, thanks.
<thoreauputic> hex_ffff: it is almost certainly in ~/.bashrc , /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc, and it isn't xml - it's an option for xterminals
<youth> I'm trying to use wine and I almost had it installed but it says that I need "Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least".
<youth> Where can I get those if they're not in synaptic?
<Heimdall> is there someone here who knows why the mean speed of download is limited at 7ko/s in amule statistics ?
<youth> Or since it says "at the very least", what's a step up from that?
<thoreauputic> hex_ffff: you would need to edit the line with the comment # If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir in ~/.bashrc
<virgule> ?
<hondje> smite: if there's an #imagemagick you might get a good answer
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ErmaC`> but i don't know exactly wath to do in that reconfigure-script cuz it's all the time fucked up when i reboot
<action09> damn
<Almindor> how do you start firebird in this thing?
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: even in command liine?
<hondje> FlyingSquirrel32: what's a shame?
<cmatheson> Almindor: have you installed it
<Almindor> yes
<cmatheson> Almindor: type 'thunderbird' at the prompt
<Almindor> cmatheson, I mean the DB not the mail client
<cmatheson> Almindor: oh sorry
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: press control alt F1
<HappyFool> Almindor: maybe /usr/share/doc/firebird will tell you
<ErmaC`> dukgal i mean, the screen reso is now about 640*480 really big :s not normal, i just need to fix it to a smaller reso, but with the screenresolution wizard it doesnt work, can only choose 640*480
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: and go into command line, then type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hex_ffff> thoreauputic: I'll try that thanks!
<yourghetek> is there a graphical nx client in repos?
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: you'll need to use sudo with that command
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: ohh, have you tried typing control alt + or -?
<ErmaC`> indeed
<alex__> i've a question. I'd like to create a folder over my personal folder where collocate all wallpapers. I wanna ask you this questio: what folder can i put them in? Have you got an advice for me?
<ErmaC`> how DukGalNamu ?
<macewan> hey all
<cmatheson> alex__: wherever you want
<thoreauputic> alex__: you can put them anywhere you like
<ce33na> alex__: /home/<your user name>/wallpaper
<thoreauputic> alex__: e.g. mkdir wallpapers
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: ust press control+alt then hit either the plus (+) or minus (-) key
<mumbles> ermm... who was pming me ?
<alex__> well, ce33na have a good idea
<socomm> I was pwning you.
<alex__> maybe it's the best. what do you think about?
<socomm> :^))
<ErmaC`> DukGalNamu,  doesn't work
<ce33na> alex__: thats where all mine are
<thoreauputic> alex__: you can call it anything you wish - it won't really matter
<wims> I messed up my xorg.conf and i forgot to make a backup copy, can someone send me a clean copy?
<alex__> ce33na, well i think it's a good position. THANK YOU!
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: then you don't have the resolutions set, you need to reconfigure xorg the way i told you
<ErmaC`> N
<ErmaC`> with the pkg-stuff?
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: sudo apkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> sorry typo
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: press ctrl+alt+F1 then log in as normal user then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mumbles> how would i go about doing what dorris says ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=252708&postcount=4
<thoreauputic> *sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<raven3x7> anyone can suggest a alternative backports mirror to the mirramax one?
<DukGalNamu> ErmaC`: and to get back press ctrl+alt+F7 or F6 or F8....
<ErmaC`> ok
<ce33na> raven3x7:I'm having backport problems lately also. I'm just going to try to wait it out.
<Heimdall> it seems that the default ubuntu Mplayer does not support XviD format, where can I find the codec ?
<thoreauputic> raven3x7: here>> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<sJaM> gtg cu
<mumbles> confused
<ce33na> I've tried all four listed on the backports page and they all seem hosed
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: tell me how to run a terminal program independent of the terminal please!!!
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: I don't really follow you
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: so that when i close the terminal the program doesn't stop
<raven3x7> thoreupeutic thanks
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: depending on the program, you can background it with & - but if you close the terminal that will also usually terminate the program, since it is a child process
<ce33na> DukGalNamu: add "&" to the end of your command. It will run in the background.
<airmikey> whats   ubuntu 6.04
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: the program is btdownloadheadless, and its supposed to be able to come up on any terminal after the original is closed
<thoreauputic> airmikey: the Ubuntu after Breezy - out next April
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: still running
<airmikey> trying to find   ubuntu for amd64
<ce33na> DukGalNamu: if what thoreauputic says is happening to you, then do it from a straight command line by typing <ctrl> <alt> <F1>. To return to the desktop, type <alt> <F7>.
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: another way is to use the GNU screen program, which allows you to detach and reattach terminal sessions
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: THATS IT!!! thats what i want to do
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: how do i do that? whats the name of the program so i can man it?
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: the command is "screen" - and tha man pages are ... long ;)
<thoreauputic> screen is a great program
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: this might help >> http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<tiglionabbit> http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<litte_john> my internet connection is very slow so can i buy an ubuntu cd somewher?
<tiglionabbit> litte_john: free, shipped to anywhere in the world
<litte_john> free?..wher?
<tiglionabbit> http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<litte_john> ok..are it totaly free?..also the ship cost is free?
<Xappe> yes
<hondje> yep
<tiglionabbit> mmhmm
<litte_john> ohh..damn what nice
<Cred> Hello. Could someone try to help me to get Labtec USB microphone to work? dmesg reveals this usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio
<TokenBad> what should power levels be on a cable modem when check signal?
<ulaas> what is the latest version of firefox in hoary reposss ? 1.0.2 ???
<thoreauputic> !firefox
<ubotu> well, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<josgar> 1.0.4
<ulaas> josgar, from backports right?
<Ubuntian> does someone know how to create an image from a cd?
<josgar> yes
<ulaas> Ubuntian, mkisofs ?
<Panzerboy> are there any problems with the mailing lists?
<Ubuntian> ulaas, did u do it?
<Panzerboy> i've send a message to the users list quite a while ago
<mumbles> anoune aroudn to help with my sound ?
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: i have to have screen already running to detatch the program don't i....
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: yes, but that isn't really a problem - just run screen first
<Ubuntian> ulaas, there is no GUI right?
<ulaas> Ubuntian, there is
<ulaas> Ubuntian, in fact there are
<spasmodo> I am making a backup of an entire drive with dd
<spasmodo> how to restore?
<ulaas> Ubuntian, the greatest one which i am sure you will hate the gui is "xcdroast"
<ulaas> Ubuntian, gnomebaker also can create iso i guess
* tiglionabbit mentions k3b and gnomebaker
<mumbles> strange
<mumbles> ubuntu wont find xconfig or gconfig as my google serches say
<Ubuntian> ulaas, is there a misunderstanding? i'm trying to get an image of a CD, an copy it on my hard drive..
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: in any case, problem solved !!!! thank you
<cmatheson> spasmodo: w/ dd
<Ubuntian> ulaas, xcdroast does that?
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: no worries - screen is great for all kinds of stuff :)
<ulaas> Ubuntian, hmmmm
<cmatheson> Ubuntian: you could probably just dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foobar.iso
<limer> exit
<spasmodo> cmatheson - thanks
<ulaas> Ubuntian, i think it does
<cmatheson> spasmodo: no problem, just switch the if= and the of= values when you want to restore
<spasmodo> cool, that makes sense!
<gihef> Lo everybody
<Ubuntian> cmatheson, and where does the iso goes?
<gihef> I'm trying to get apache working on my amd64 hoary distro
<Ubuntian> go
<cmatheson> Ubuntian: whereever you tell it. if you don't specify it will just go in the current directory
<XRayNuke> !java
<Ubuntian> ohhh
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Ubuntian> what's dd ?
<Ubuntian> what is do or dd ?
<cmatheson> Ubuntian: man dd
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> newusers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<Ubuntian> cmatheson, k i'll try
<thoreauputic> Ubuntian: probably short for "direct dump" or something like that
<Ubuntian> k
<ce33na> data dump
<thoreauputic> ce33na: yeah, that sounds right :)
<gihef> ok I guess i still can hang myself
<spasmodo> is dd a recommended way to do disk backups?
<cmatheson> tiglionabbit: did you just make that new users page or has that been around for a while?
<thoreauputic> spasmodo: sure, but be careful with your if= and of=  ;-)
<ErmaC`> hey
<ErmaC`> (h)
<ErmaC`> finally works normal again
<spasmodo> ErmaC
<spasmodo> got X going?
<ErmaC`> but, it's still 800*60
<ErmaC`> but, it's still 800*600
<spasmodo> heh heh
<JohnFlux> spasmodo: dd is dangerous if the second disk isn't exactly the same
<tiglionabbit> cmatheson: I made it
<JohnFlux> spasmodo: and two disks with the same model number aren't always the asme
<cmatheson> JohnFlux: he's just making a backup, he's not copying to another disk
<JohnFlux> asme
<cmatheson> tiglionabbit: pretty sweet
<JohnFlux> cmatheson: .......
<tiglionabbit> thanks
<JohnFlux> cmatheson: think about that :P
<spasmodo> heh heh
<cmatheson> JohnFlux: think about what? you're statement was entirely irrelevant
<spasmodo> but not duplicating the disk
<JohnFlux> cmatheson: if the disk fails, and you have the backup file, what are you going to do with it ?
<tiglionabbit> but I made it last week, so if a week is a while, then yes it's been around
<tiglionabbit> well I gotta go
<JohnFlux> cmatheson: what's the point in a backup file you can't put on any new harddisk ? :)
<cmatheson> JohnFlux: he's probably more worried about ruining data than a disk failing
<cmatheson> JohnFlux: and even so he could partition the new drive accordingly
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: if the output file is specified properly, it should be fine - it's just a file with the data in it after all
<cmatheson> JohnFlux: people have been using dd for backups for years it's no problem
<ErmaC`> who helped me a couple of minutes ago with the reconfigure command of xserver-xorg?
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: several people I seem to recall
<ErmaC`> :p
<ErmaC`> hehe
<Ubuntian> thanks all, tschuss
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  <----- that one ?
<GigaClon> hey calc, thanks for the help yesterday
<ErmaC`> yes thoreauputic
<ErmaC`> that one
<IcemanV9> hrm .. 11G worth of data cannot backup to fd0? dang
<IcemanV9> j/k :p
<Kr> hi
<thoreauputic> IcemanV9: write a new compression algorithm *grin*
<ubuntu_rolph> hi how can I download a VNC server?
<ubuntu_rolph> (totally new to Linux) I know how to use the CL though
<khermans> Anyone know good software for making Screen Capture Movies?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: install the vncserver package
<ubuntu_rolph> http://desktops.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/07/26/1815242&tid=6
<ubuntu_rolph> thoreauputic: how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_rolph: sorry that waas for you
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_rolph: sudo apt-get install vncsever, or use the synaptic package manager
<thoreauputic> *vncserver
<ubuntu_rolph> thoreauputic, is there a command to do so?
<IcemanV9> thought vnc is part of ubuntu, isn't it?
<krueger> what's the name of the danish ubuntu chain ?
<thoreauputic> see above
<krueger> (channel)
<thoreauputic> IcemanV9: yes, but not the server
<IcemanV9> ahh .. ok
<thoreauputic> krueger: would it be #ubuntu-dk  ?
<krueger> i try..
<thoreauputic> krueger: hmm - no-one there
<krueger> thank you
<krueger> lol..
<ubuntu_rolph> E: Package vncserver has no installation candidate
<krueger> but thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_rolph: you need universe repo
<ubuntu_rolph> how do I do that?
<ubuntu_rolph> :p
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_rolph: see the bot's URL below
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<u19809> I want to man a hostname (say XYZ) to a DNS entry, suggestions ?
<u19809> s/man/map
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_rolph: it's basically a question of editing out some # marks in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bddebian> u19809: Put it in /etc/hosts
<u19809> doesn't host onlyl map names to IP addresses ?
<bddebian> u19809: Yes, what are you trying to do?
<thoreauputic> u19809: hostnames and URLs
<u19809> I use CVS and CVS stores the name of the host in a file
<u19809> However when my laptop moves from behind firewall to outside
<u19809> the IP address of the cvs server changes.
<u19809> but the DNS name does not
<u19809> so I want to have say cvsserver in the CVS file and then
<u19809> have an alias from CVSserver to whatever the current IP address of the host is
<thoreauputic> u19809: you can just map the alias to the IP in /etc/hosts
<u19809> yes but the IP changes and then I would have to edit the host file every time
<Madeye> hey, How to upgrade my kernel to  2.6.11? I'm using hoary ?
<ubuntu_rolph> I'm on cd live though :P
<HappyFool> if the "dns name" (i presume this is a name you can lookup via DNS) is constant, use that instead of cvsserver
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_rolph: ah, well apt still works on the live CD AFAIK
<u19809> OK let me rephrase.
<u19809> cvs stores hostnames in the file
<u19809> however depending on the location the IP adres of that hostname
<u19809> changes (bind or before firewall)
<u19809> So I am looking for a solution that would make that move abstract
<u19809> s/bond/behind
<u19809> s/bind/behind
<mumbles> if i install a new sound card will i have to reinstall ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> u19809: ok, so I have in a 'Root' file in CVS/ this:      :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/numpy
<thoreauputic> mumbles: no
<HappyFool> u19809: surely cvs doesn't care what the IP address of cvs.sourceforge.net is?
<u19809> yes
<HappyFool> u19809: i.e., shouldn't it Just Work ?
<u19809> yes but if I am behind my firewall the Ip adress would resolve to the public IP address
<u19809> causing traffic over slow ISP line
<HappyFool> so what's the problem with that?
<u19809> Speed
<HappyFool> what do you want to happen instead?
<u19809> and download limits
<HappyFool> maybe you need to set up routing somehow, but that I don't know much about
<u19809> yes I could set up a host route
<HappyFool> u19809: gnome networking is probably not up to it, but i see it has a 'location' field (see System -> Administration -> Network settings)
<HappyFool> u19809: last guess: put two entries for the host in /etc/hosts. Anyway, I'm off to bed.
<thoreauputic> u19809: maybe write a small x=script that allows you to choose between the two connection methods? (also a guess)
<thoreauputic> *script
<lsuactiafner> u19809 : whats up?
<u19809> I was thinking along the lines of using dnsmasq
<u19809> lsuactiafner : I use cvs and cvs stores hosts
<lsuactiafner> u19809 : if you want to map a hostname to an ip /etc/hosts
<u19809> but that hostname resolves to an IP address that is public (i.e. on the internet)
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: we've kind of covered that ground...
<XRayNuke> I have a gtksudo question. I just set up Ubuntu, but I was installing to a USB drive so I had to go through the expert install and might have missed something because gtksudo doesn't work. Does it have something like the sudoers file and how do I add myself?
<lsuactiafner> just add like this to a /etc/hosts
<u19809> which causes the use of my download limited ISP connection when I am at home
<lsuactiafner> 192.168.0.2             ut2004master2.epicgames.com
<thoreauputic> XRayNuke: you need to run visudo and add yourself
<u19809> hosts file is to fixed (my laptop moves)
<thoreauputic> XRayNuke: the expert install skips sudo for some reason
<lsuactiafner> u19809 : look into squid, iptables, bannerfilter, dnsmasq
<lsuactiafner> i use a that setup to deny various ips ect to save bandwidth
<thoreauputic> XRayNuke: BTW it's "gksudo"
<Madeye> hey, How to upgrade my kernel to  2.6.11? I'm using hoary ?
<lsuactiafner> that entry i just pasted is so my roommate can play ut2004.
<thoreauputic> Madeye: don't
<thoreauputic> Madeye: 2.6.11 has known issues
<XRayNuke> thoreauputic: thanks. what is the most correct way to specify user privilege? i see the line for root; should I just copy that for myself, or is it a good idea to be more restrictive?
<u19809> dnsmasq is the way to go if only my firewall (crap as it is) supports passing DNS server addresses
<thoreauputic> XRayNuke: depends what you need
<ErmaC`> i'm now on 800*600 resolution but i want to get on 1024*768 resolution, i don't have the option in the wizard screen-resolution how do i fix this? normally i can even run higher then 1024*768
<XRayNuke> thoreauputic: sole user on a laptop used for development
<Madeye> thoreauputic, known issues? where I can read more?
<lsuactiafner> Madeye : learn to compile your own kernel and avoid issues and bugs and huge funny kernels.
<thoreauputic> XRayNuke: %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL    <--- admin group is added to sudoers by default
<lsuactiafner> and ubuntu developers recommend users like you dont figure out how to compile your own kernel btw
<ErmaC`> i'm now on 800*600 resolution but i want to get on 1024*768 resolution, i don't have the option in the wizard screen-resolution how do i fix this? normally i can even run higher then 1024*768
<thoreauputic> Madeye: bugzilla I guess - I'm just passing on what I've seen and heard here from people like bob2
<din> i've always made my own kernels :)
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell ErmaC` about resolution
<lsuactiafner> yeh same
<ErmaC`> yeah tell me (h)
<Madeye> thoreauputic,  ah, Ok thanks
<lsuactiafner> new iptables out so i think i will need to upgrade+patch
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: and ubuntu developers recommend users like you dont figure out how to compile your own kernel btw <-- not true, as long as people read the debian howto on compiling kernels
<ErmaC`> lsuactiafner i saw that internet page and i did wath is told on it, but nothing happens still 800*600
<lsuactiafner> ErmaC` : press control alt + or -
<lsuactiafner> the plus and minus sign @ the far end of your keyboard
<ErmaC`> lsuactiafner, i did this, it changed nothing ...
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: thoreauputic is partially correct. If you need to compile your own kernel for things to work, that is a bug, and should be reported
<ErmaC`> still 800*600
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: yes, but I've never seen anyone be discouraged from compiling a kernel to learn how
<lsuactiafner> when i came here tellin developers that the amd kernel for hoary release didnt boot my system up i was told to stfu
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: did you file a bug about it?
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: erm... that sounds... apocryphal shall we say
<lsuactiafner> but i started makin kernels when 2.4.0 was released and i keep upto date so makin a kenrel aint a problem
<flodine> can someone tell me where do i put my systen wide colors
<mumbles> how do i get the 2.6.12 intell sound sorces ?
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : yeh i did and nothing came of it
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: if you want to compile a kernel, that is fine. Ubuntu developers do not encourage it
<Vantage__> anyone here familiar with using bootcd to create bootable cd iso's?  I'm having a problem with the ram filesystems being listed as read only
<Burgundavia> think of it this way: would your mother want to compile a kernel
<Burgundavia> ?
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: right - but they don't discourage people from learning how to either, correct?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: no
<lsuactiafner> yeh they do discourage ppl from learning
<something_else> hmm, is it wise to use videolans debian apt rep?
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: that is incorrect
<cmatheson> yeah there's definitely nothing wrong w/ compiling your own kernel
<lsuactiafner> everytime i tell ppl look your sounds doesnt work since the kernel aint correct i get shot down
<Burgundavia> most people compile kernels because they think they need to
<Burgundavia> which is incorrect
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: sound is not a kernel issue
<lsuactiafner> sound support is..
<lsuactiafner> hard disk support is..
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: that is an alsa/esd issue, and has been resolved for breezy
<ateves> i set up ubuntu again today, and apt does not provide the xchat tray icon anymore. where can i get it?
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: if you watch crimsun at work on sound issues you'll see he can usually do wonders with kernel headers, and no recompile at all
<lsuactiafner> my nvidia4 chipset didnt go off well with ubuntu kernels i tried.
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: if a sound card doesn't work, don't tell peope to compile their own kernel, but to report a bug
<cmatheson> Burgundavia: so they're supposed to go w/out sound til breezy comes out?
<lsuactiafner> i screwed up 3 times when i made my 1st kernel. saved me many more headaches tho in the long-term
<lsuactiafner> the ubuntu kernels i tried didnt boot my sytem.
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: remember that some people that come into this channel have no interest in compiling their own kernel and it oftern confirms their worst fear about linux
<lsuactiafner> tho @ the beginin of the year i did have a high end non-default systme
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner: you keep telling me that, but where is the bug report, with your hardware
<scoperesolutoin> I am stupid today and I cant remember how to get something to run right when you log in
<something_else> for some odd reason, I felt safer compiling a kernel in slackware than with ubuntu
<spasmod1>  lsuactiafner - do you compile ubuntu kernels, or other?
<Burgundavia> scoperesolutoin: add it to your session
* Efwis bbl gotta boot to windows for a fax
<scoperesolutoin> burgundavia: yeah I dont remember how
<action09> hi, i tried differents 'flavors' of Ubuntu with sources lists : Marillat, backports are unstable for me, can i safely add universe and/or multiverse for the stability of my Buntu please ?
<lsuactiafner> i compile my own kernels for all my boxes, slackware, ubuntu.
<Burgundavia> action09: universe/mulitverse are fine
<action09> Marillat sources are for Debian i know..
<Burgundavia> action09: backports is iffy
<thoreauputic> action09: universe and multiverse are fine
<Burgundavia> the backports project has hoary-extras, which is marilliat compiled for ubuntu
<something_else> so, has any used VLC's apt dir for debian with ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> scoperesolutoin: system-->prefs-->session, 3rd tab
<sam_> whats the package for firefox's flash plugin?
<mumbles> cmatheson, care to help with my sound problem ? befroe i go an dby a soundcard ?
<Burgundavia> flash-nonfree
<scoperesolutoin> burgudavia: thanks I think i got it
<cmatheson> mumbles: what kind of sound card do you have?
<mumbles> onbord sound
<mumbles> on a intel D915PGN
<cmatheson> mumbles: have you found out what module you should be loading?
<flodine> anyone know where the DIR_COLOR is in ubuntu
<khermans> Anyone know how to make video Screen Captures?
<mumbles> whatever it is for the intel ALC860  chipset
<Burgundavia> khermans: xvidcap, in the universe repo
<action09> Bugsbang, don't you think of security problems for universe/multiverse updates (" software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<action09> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<action09> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<action09> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<action09> ## team."
<blmartin777> Does anyone know where the gdm login files are stored I want to edit a picrure?
<action09> oups
<action09> sorry for the flood
<flodine> ubuntu dont have dir_colors
<mumbles> got this is response to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=99115#post99115
<mumbles> when i serch in forums
<action09> Burgundavia, ? if there's a sploit floating on the net for mpg321 e.g. i 'll have to patche it myself.. :)
<dmk> /usr/share/gdm
<Burgundavia> action09: yes, or convince the motus to port the fix from debian
<blmartin777> dmk: thanks
<dmk> also setting in /etc/gdm
<hazmat> i'm getting md5 checksum errors on a number of packages, is there a way around this, or to force the install?
<action09> Damn
<cmatheson> mumbles: what happens when you type 'modprobe snd-azx'?
<Burgundavia> hazmat: change from the us.archive to just archive
<hazmat> Burgundavia, thanks!
<mumbles> FATAL: Module snd_azx not found.
<mumbles> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_azx
<cmatheson> mumbles: ooh
<action09> i think it's a thing Ubuntu is going to have.. not a fully Desktop workstation without firestarter/mp3/dvd..etc  multimedia... supported
<action09> thanks Burgundavia  :)
<mumbles> synept get snd_azx ?
<cmatheson> mumbles: if you type 'locate snd-azx.o' what happens?
<mumbles> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/azx/snd-azx.o
<mumbles> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/azx/.snd-azx.o.cmd
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok you haven't installed the module yet
<scoperesolutoin> anyone know how to get a usb drive to auto mount?
<Burgundavia> scoperesolutoin: it should just automount
<scoperesolutoin> it dont
<cmatheson> mumbles: when you did that debian/rules thing it should have made a .deb file somewhere (probably in /usr/src/modules
<Burgundavia> if it doesn't, it is a bug
<cmatheson> mumbles: or maybe in /usr/src, go check real quick
<dmk> scoperesolutoin, have you recompiled your kernel?
<scoperesolutoin> it did up to the point i removed it from the system and booted one without it
<scoperesolutoin> dmk yep
<Burgundavia> scoperesolutoin: try the default kernel
<mumbles> cmatheson,  ?
<dmk> have you removed scsi modules? maybe hotplug support?
<cmatheson> mumbles: type 'cd /usr/src' and then type 'ls' and tell me what it says
<scoperesolutoin> burgudavia: i cant for some other apps or I would go back to it
<mumbles> cmatheson,  its there
<mumbles> alsa-sriver
<cmatheson> mumbles: it's alsa-driver.deb?
<mumbles> no a folder
<ErmaC`> weird weird weird
<ErmaC`> should it help when i install the 27 updates who are available? :p
<mumbles> with files in there
<cmatheson> mumbles: type 'find /usr/src -name *.deb'
<mumbles> ill i get is >
<ErmaC`> spreekt er iemand nederlands? does anyone speak dutch?
<ateves> hi, i often find needful packages at packages.debian.org. can i add this server to my apt sources list?
<cmatheson> mumbles: don't type the quotes, just type: find /usr/src -name *.deb
<ErmaC`> haha
<ErmaC`> loooooool
<mumbles> usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok type 'sudo dpkg -i /usr/src/alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb'
<mumbles> FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.10-5-686': No such file or directory
* virgule shrugs
<scoperesolutoin> what are you trying to get with alsa?
<remyforbes777> is it possible that this irc can be doing port scans
<mumbles> yeh
<cmatheson> mumbles: ls -l /boot/System.map*
<mumbles> * - Freenode runs an open proxy scanner. Your use of the network
<mumbles> * - indicates your acceptance of this policy.
<mumbles> for remyforbes777
<remyforbes777> got yuou
<remyforbes777> thanks
<mumbles> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 845016 2005-06-24 21:22 /boot/System.map-2.6.10-5-386
<remyforbes777> i was getting worried
<mumbles> type /motd to read the full listing
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok, you need to redo that part where you did the debian/rules command and substitute '386' where you did '686' before
<mumbles> debian rules command ?
<cmatheson> mumbles: in the forum you talk about typing: "sudo fakeroot debian/rules binary_modules \
<cmatheson> KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686/ KVERS=2.6.10-5-686'
<cmatheson> mumbles: you need to change the KVER=2.6.10-5-686 to KVER=2.6.10-5-386
<khermans> Is xvidcap in anyone's repos?
<n6mod> Any experts out there on sulogin and recovery mode?
<david> ateves you still there?
<mumbles> looks at fourm post couse hes confused?
<khermans> not in mine...
<chris24tn> hey, whenever i try to emerge things, occasionally synaptic will balk at a package or two, citing an "md5sum" error, I know what this means (to an extent), but how can I fix this?  apt-get install from the command line doesn't give me the same error
<ateves> david: yes
<david> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=mozclient&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&q=site:www.debian.org+repositories
<khermans> chris24tn, what is this gentoo?
<david> maybe that can help
<chris24tn> khermans, omg, sorry, force of habit
<chris24tn> no, it's ubuntu :p
<ateves> david: i will check it, thx
<khermans> chris24tn, hehe, i know dude -- i'm a recovering gentoo user myself
<khermans> so many years wasted compiling...i feel your pain
<cmatheson> !md5sums
<ubotu> cmatheson: I don't know, could you explain it?
<chris24tn> haha, it's hard, i know
<cmatheson> !md5sum
<ubotu> cmatheson: Are you smoking crack?
<cmatheson> ubotu: you're killin' me man!
<ubotu> cmatheson: Are you smoking crack?
<cmatheson> !archive
<ubotu> cmatheson: Are you smoking crack?
<cmatheson> i give up
<mumbles> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: No such file or directory
<chris24tn> well, now apt-get won't work from the cl, either
<mumbles> goes to redo that whole thing from scrach
<thoreauputic> cmatheson: maybe you should !crack  *grin*
<chris24tn> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unrar/unrar_0.0.1-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch"
<NeoGeo64> I'm getting the same thing.
<cmatheson> heh
<virgule> apt-get update?
<NeoGeo64> I keep getting MD5Sum Mismatches.
<Druke> aye!
<NeoGeo64> thats why i came here to ask lol
<chris24tn> tried it
<thoreauputic> chris24tn: change us.archive to just archive
<cmatheson> NeoGeo64: take the 'us' in the 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' out of sources.list
<NeoGeo64> ok
<chris24tn> thoreauputic, why will that work?
<Druke> cmatheson, where is the sources list?
<khermans> I am getting MD%sum errors too!
<NeoGeo64> /etc/apt-get/sources.lisr
<NeoGeo64> /etc/apt-get/sources.list*
<thoreauputic> chris24tn: us.archive has problems lately
<chris24tn> ahhh
<NeoGeo64> um
<thoreauputic> NeoGeo64: /etc/apt/sources.list
<NeoGeo64> my entire sources.list file is all us archives...
<cmatheson> Druke: /etc/apt/sources.list
<andares> Ahhh...
<andares> Hi.
<cmatheson> NeoGeo64: it's a quick fix
<NeoGeo64> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<NeoGeo64> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<NeoGeo64> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<NeoGeo64> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<NeoGeo64> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<NeoGeo64> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<NeoGeo64> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<thoreauputic> NeoGeo64: search and replace
<NeoGeo64> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<khermans> for MD5SUM errors, someone told me here to delete some cached directories -- and taht worked last time
<NeoGeo64> ## repository.
<NeoGeo64> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<cmatheson> NeoGeo64: don't freakin dump that in here
<NeoGeo64> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<andares> I'm wondering how to install NVidia drivers on Ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<NeoGeo64> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<NeoGeo64> ## team.
<NeoGeo64> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<NeoGeo64> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<NeoGeo64> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<tritium> NeoGeo64, dude...
<NeoGeo64> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<NeoGeo64> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<NeoGeo64> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<thoreauputic> NeoGeo64: don't paste here: please read the /topic
<NeoGeo64> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<khermans> it on auto,..
<NeoGeo64> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<NeoGeo64> ## Backports
<andares> It wants the kernel source, and I %Ucan't find the kernel source with APT-GET%B.
<NeoGeo64> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<andares> ;x
<NeoGeo64> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<NeoGeo64> oops
<khermans> !!!
<ubotu> methinks ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<NeoGeo64> heh
<NeoGeo64> sorry
<Panzerboy> NeoGeo64: why are you flooding?
<andares> How do I finish it?
<Panzerboy> !flood
<ubotu> flood is probably for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Tomcat_> andares: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<andares> ubotu, Wow. Another methinks user. I got banned from a channel for doing that.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, andares
<virgule> andares: start with kernel-headers
<andares> virgule, k.
<andares> It has a "nifty" install script.
<NeoGeo64> I think it would be better to comment the lines rather than delete them...
<andares> So I don't know if I can use that binarydriverhowto thing.
<khermans> Anyone resolve the MD5SUM error?  or can I override?
<tritium> NeoGeo64, please use pastebin next time ;)
<The_Vox> anybody seen any firefox 1.0.5 debs yet anywhere?
<cmatheson> khermans: just go change your sources.list
<thoreauputic> NeoGeo64: you don't need to delete anything - just do a search and replace in an editor
<khermans> cmatheson, to what?
<NeoGeo64> what do i replace it with
<cmatheson> khermans: take all the 'us' that you see out of it
<khermans> ahh..
<kbrooks> heh
<thoreauputic> replace us.archive with archive?
<kbrooks> yes
<eternale1> ok question, i got openssh running i can ssh using localhost, and 192.....etc lan address but it won't let me do it from my wan ip in that case from any other compter but this one
<NeoGeo64> oh
<NeoGeo64> dammit
<mumbles> cmatheson,  almost finsihed with the correct one
<NeoGeo64> i spent 5 minutes commenting lines
<NeoGeo64> lol
<Panzerboy> is it possible to resize a lvm volume?
<Panzerboy> i have 2 partitions on lvm
<synstar> i cant create a directory as root from the terminal - 'mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/www/': File exists
<synstar> ' but it dosnt exist, any ideas?
<Panzerboy> root and home
<Panzerboy> and i would like to make home a bit smaller
<andares> k, it's working...
<Panzerboy> so
<Panzerboy> is it possible? :)
<tritium> eternale1, you can ssh _to_  localhost, or just _from_ localhost?
<andares> It's taking it's time, but that's okay... heh.
<cmatheson> mumbles: cool
<andares> Cya, testing.
<thoreauputic> synstar: if you have apache installed, /var/www should certainly exist...
<mumbles> think ive done it
<zukalk> synstar, it has to exist. maybe it's chmod -r and you can't see it? i dunno
<eternale1> i can ssh into localhost ssh user@localhost from the machine its running on
<mumbles> how do i find out?
<NeoGeo64> alright
<NeoGeo64> thats fixed
<Timeje> have the online portions of the 5.04 CD install been changed? I ve tried 3 different CDs to install Ubuntu and keep getting an error about unable to retrieve some needed files but I ve had Ubuntu on this system plenty of times before... any ideas?
<chris24tn> ahhh....very nice, it fixed my problem. thanks, thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> chris24tn: no problem :)
<synstar> im trying to create a folder in that folder /var/www - but it displays that it exists
<sizzam> how can you tell if you should be using one of the 'smp' kernels?
<Timeje> sizzam: /proc/cpuinfo
<mumbles> ah ... relsied where i went wrong
<cmatheson> sizzam: if you have multiple processors
<sizzam> thank you
<khermans> Where is xvidcap?
<eternale1> but doing ssh user@67.XXX.XXX.XXX just hangs up when doing -v on the trying to connect debug1: connecting to .... port 22
<tritium> khermans, it's in the main repo
<eternale1> i've tried ListenAddress as 0.0.0.0, 192.x.x.x., 67.x.x.x
<Venson> eternale1: running a firewall?
<mumbles> cmatheson,  i have an isshue with # make-kpkg --rootcmd=fakeroot --append-to-version=-5-686 modules-image
<eternale1> just the one on the router
<eternale1> but the ports are open
<tritium> eternale1, you've forwarded port 22 to the linux box?
<eternale1> ya
<mumbles> The changelog says we are creating 2.6.10, but I thought the version is 2.6.10-5-386
<mumbles> make: *** [modules-image]  Error 1
<NeoGeo64> why cant i run two instances of synaptic
<scoperesolutoin> because you cant
<tritium> mumbles, it's kernel 2.6.10.  The -5 is an ubuntu number
<NeoGeo64> i just reinstalled and im trying to get everything back the way it was.
<cmatheson> mumbles: you don't want --append-to-version=-5-686 you want -5-386
<othernoob> because the first synaptic would get jealous of the second.
<tritium> NeoGeo64, reinstalled?  Why?
<othernoob> we can't have jealousy in linux
<NeoGeo64> Because...
<NeoGeo64> I wiped Windows XP
<Seveas> NeoGeo64, because synaptic locks the APT admin dir and you can't lock that twic
<Seveas> e
<NeoGeo64> and gave my entire hdd to linux\
<othernoob> meh, i liked my explanation better :/
<tritium> cmatheson, he should append a unique version, not the same one as provided by ubuntu
<XRayNuke> i'm building a java package according to the instructions in !java, procedure #1. once i've got the Sun Java stuff, where do I put it?
<tritium> NeoGeo64, cool reason :)
<Tomcat_> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Seveas> XRayNuke, anywhere you want :)
<othernoob> tritium: yea but he didn't have to do it that way
<Seveas> XRayNuke, you can remove the .bin file afterwards
<cmatheson> tritium: for the modules?
<Tomcat_> XRayNuke: It won't be changed or unpacked anyway, so as Seveas said.
<tritium> cmatheson, oh, is he building modules to match an ubuntu kernel?
<cmatheson> tritium: yeah
<tritium> cmatheson, my bad then
<cmatheson> tritium: i wasn't sure (i've never really done this before)
<scoperesolution> I wish I could get trillian working though wine
<tritium> cmatheson, my error.  I'm sorry.
<action09> scoperesolution is it 'mandatory' ? cos gaim/jabber/xchat work great and are better :)
<othernoob> what's so great about trillian..boggles the mind..
<scoperesolution> action09: because I own a subscript to trillian
<action09> nobody's perfect :)
<othernoob> lol
<cmatheson> scoperesolution: gaim
<virgule> I know nobody
<eternale1> haha
<confrey> help me please, I can't browse network from a winXP machine, but I can mount a shared directory on my laptop from that machine, I don't know waht's missing
<scoperesolution> I like trillian when I'm in windows
<mumbles> cmatheson,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/559
<scoperesolution> gaim is ok but it kinda sucks
<action09> Viddy how's he ? :)
<mumbles> thats the whole error iget when i do the make-kpkg
<scoperesolution> trillan has secureIM
<mumbles> scoperesolution,  i own a licens as well
<cmatheson> thoreauputic: so does gaim
<cmatheson> scoperesolution: get the right plugin
<LasseL> if I am setting up a raid1 on two discs, how many should be active 1 or 2 ?
<thoreauputic> cmatheson: ?
<scoperesolution> cmatheson: its not the same
<tritium> gaim-encryption, but I don't know if it's compatible with secureIM
<scoperesolution> I need secureIM
<thoreauputic> cmatheson: OH - not for me i guess... ;)
#ubuntu 2005-07-19
<cmatheson> thoreauputic: oh whoops, hehe sorry
<cmatheson> thoreauputic: curse that stinkin' tab-completion
<cmatheson> mumbles: hey did you run a make-kpkg clean before you did that command?
<scoperesolution> eternale1, yo
<eternale1> yo
<scoperesolution> im lazy
<ubuntu> lo
<McScruff> help me, i cant log in
<othernoob> scoperesolution: why do you need secureIM? too much cs? ;)
<synstar> how can i get kopete to spellcheck when i write messges?
<mumbles> cmatheson mumbles: hey did you run a make-kpkg clean before you did that command? erm how ?
<McScruff> im writing message out now
<tritium> McScruff, what happened that you can't login?
<scoperesolution> othernoob, no one of my friends has a problem and he thinks that secureIM is the best thing in the world and he wont talk to you unless you are using it
<eternale1> time loss that friend :D
<eternale1> to
<virgule> fanboy
<othernoob> lol
<scoperesolution> eternale1, thats not possible
<othernoob> weird guy scoperesolution :/
<tritium> scoperesolution, makes one wonder what his problem is.  Is he hiding something?
<McScruff> GDM could not write yo your authorization file, this could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing
<scoperesolution> no he is just odd
<tritium> McScruff, yep, that's likely it.
<othernoob> tritium: maybe paranoid
<McScruff> how do i fix that shit
<McScruff> i mean fix that login
<tritium> McScruff, is your drive full?
<scoperesolution> I am not going to ditch him over this, I like him to much for that
<mumbles> scoperesolution,  i know a fwe people like that
<McScruff> it wasnt when i left but it could have fileld up somehow
<scoperesolution> I swear everyone knows people like that
<McScruff> how can i check
<jubuntu> what's up folks
<tritium> McScruff, login to a virtual console and run "df -h"
<othernoob> scoperesolution: i don't
<scoperesolution> he wont use linux anymore because he cant game on it all the time
<mumbles> dule boot time
<McScruff> where is virtual console?
<scoperesolution> that and as eternale1 and I know mvs doesnt run on linux
<virgule> ctrl+alt+F1
<tritium> McScruff, Ctrl-Alt-F1 is one of them
<LasseL> I am setting up a raid1(mirror) on two discs. It asks me how many discs should be active. 1 or 2 ?
<scoperesolution> yeah we all dual boot
<tritium> McScruff, F2 through F6 also work
<tritium> scoperesolution, I don't
<scoperesolution> i mean all my gaming friends
<eternale1> i've come to use mp to do mvs
<eternale1> while my windows box was down
<eternale1> but ya
<scoperesolution> yeah I might do that for my cobol tonight
<scoperesolution> to lazy to restart in to xp
<mumbles> :p
<eternale1> the dreaded word cobol
<tritium> McScruff, what are you using that might fill up your drive?
<scoperesolution> COBOL!!!!!
<mumbles> only luck yet cmatheson  ?
<mumbles> any ?
* scoperesolution dreads doing this program so much
<eternale1> MOVE 'IHATETHISSHIT' TO OUT-RECORD
<tritium> scoperesolution, are you taking a 1982 business course?
<scoperesolution> haha
<jubuntu> Is it possible to join ubuntu to Windows domain?
<cmatheson> mumbles: did you ever run 'make-kpkg clean' before you ran that command?
<scoperesolution> tritium,  no its a external data structs class
<mumbles> just did a min ago
<scoperesolution> using jcl, cobol and asm
<mumbles> seams to be compiling
<mumbles> but a bit of errors
<scoperesolution> for the ibm 370 mainframe
<tritium> scoperesolution, wow, amazing they still teach cobol
<jubuntu> How?
<scoperesolution> here at NIU they love it
<mumbles> will use pastbin to show you ..
<cmatheson> mumbles: what errors?
<crimsun> actually one of the updates I install today to my IDE was for the COBOL plugin ;)
<mumbles> not finished compiling yet
<ErmaC`> can i get some VIP help with my screen-reso problem :p because it's still not fixed even with following the instructions on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimsun> installed^
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok
<scoperesolution> i would rather program in cobol than asm anyday
<mumbles> ErmaC`,  what vidio card do u have?
<scoperesolution> DP  424(8,13),432(3,13)
<ErmaC`> i guess ATI
<tritium> crimsun, no kidding...
<scoperesolution> eternale1, remember that shit?
<crimsun> tritium: yeah, I was a impressed
<eternale1> bah
<crimsun> -a
<scoperesolution> haha
<scoperesolution> packed numbers should die
<eternale1> divide pack
<eternale1> ?
<jubuntu> Ubuntu Rocks!!!
<scoperesolution> yeah
<eternale1> *barf*
<mumbles> lol.. garethdavis.net
<scoperesolution> that was on the homework yesterday
<scoperesolution> in the debugging thing i was doing
<virgule> ErmaC': do you know your monitor's specs?
<scoperesolution> eternale1, you get that vb shit working?
<eternale1> ya
<scoperesolution> sweet deal
<scoperesolution> I wish I was in that class
<eternale1> im kinda worried tho, i don't know which media player the TA
<eternale1> has
<eternale1> so i might just put two copies of it on the disk
<scoperesolution> give both copies
<eternale1> ya
<scoperesolution> the code isnt that different to have both copies
<tritium> What's the news McScruff ?
<McScruff> lo, someone was helping me
<McScruff> i went into virtual console and forgot the command
<McScruff> how do i leave the console
<scoperesolution> eternale1, what do you use for an editor, gedit?
<tritium> McScruff, "df -h" for how much free disk space you have
<thoreauputic> McScruff: alt-F7
<atila> hello world
<eternale1> well before i jumped to ubuntu i had used nano
<eternale1> but lately gedit
<tritium> atila, I can't speak for the whole world, but hello :)
<atila> anyone able to play 3D games on ubuntu ?
<McScruff> hmm
<McScruff> it dont look like its showing my hdd's
<atila> even tuxracer is too slow on my ATI9600Pro :-(
<scoperesolution> I wanta start that program but I need something that allows tabs as spaces instead of t abs
<atila> hi tritium :-)
<scoperesolution> tab
<scoperesolution> ss
<tritium> McScruff, what is it showing you?
<McScruff> well none match my hdd sizes and none are full
<McScruff> can i print screen it
<McScruff> or copy it
<ErmaC`> If you are using XFree86 then you needed to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.           <<<< HOW THE FUCK DO I KNOW IF I'M USING THIS???
<meeeeeeeeh> use pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: X -version
<atila> I tried to edit the XF86config but got even worse ...
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: if you have Hoary you will have Xorg though
<scoperesolution> well I am out of here need food and a shower since I just got off work
<atila> luckily had a cp before messing around
<tritium> ErmaC`, please don't ask for help in such a profane way
<McScruff> its showing tempfs , dev and none
<McScruff> no /dev/hda
<mumbles> cmatheson,  it says its done
<odiug> hi, i would like to know if ubuntu live cd 5.04 has the toram option as 4.10 did
<ErmaC`> thoreauputic i have hoary yes...
<khermans> Anyone have gvidcap / xvidcap installed?
<atila> I have hoary too I guess
<khermans> I don't see it in the repos, even for uni/multiverse
<mumbles> confused now
<tritium> McScruff, what does "mount" tell you is mounted?
<loudestmouse> Hello.
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: then you have xorg version 6.8.2 or so
<ErmaC`> (downloaded the ISO-file of  the installdisk of the latest version of ubuntu) so...
<ErmaC`> X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-10 20050405154308 root@terranova.warthogs.hbd.com)
<ErmaC`> Release Date: 9 February 2005
<ErmaC`> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
<ErmaC`> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10 i686 [ELF] 
<ErmaC`> Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686
<ErmaC`> indeed
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok, install it w/ dpkg -i
<loudestmouse> Can I ask a question?
<cmatheson> mumbles: er wait, was that just clean?
<tritium> loudestmouse, of course
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: please read the topic re: pasting
<cmatheson> mumbles: or did your rebuild it to?
<othernoob> ErmaC`: what do you think is the purpose of a site like pastebin.com ?
<XRayNuke> !javaplugin
<ubotu> XRayNuke: I don't know, could you explain it?
<khermans> Does "apt-cache search xvidcap" return any results to someone?
<McScruff> tritium can i pm, then i wont spam the channel
<thoreauputic> !flood
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<ErmaC`> othernoob,  how should i know? i'm new to linux...
<tritium> XRayNuke, the mozilla java plugin is installed if you install the .deb created from java-package
<tritium> McScruff, ok
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: read the /topic when you enter a channel
<loudestmouse> tritium: I am having trouble with broken files. I need to know how to add debian archive into pakage manager.
<atila> anyone help me ?
<XRayNuke> tritium: successfully installed that deb, java not showing up in Firefox's about:plugins.
<othernoob> ErmaC`: a site like that isn't only used for linux. but it is used to paste long outputs of commands for example ;)
<tritium> loudestmouse, you really shoudn't use debian repos.
<mumbles> cmatheson,  i rebilt it
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: to read it at any time just type /topic
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok, so now there is two .deb files in /usr/src?
<tritium> XRayNuke, after restarting firefox?
<khermans> Anyonw have XVIDCAP ?!??!?!
<ErmaC`> sorry then...
<mumbles> i have 2
<loudestmouse> tritium why? There is much ubuntu wise unless there is another package depository I don't know about.
<zoofields> khermans, nope just tried it
<mumbles> 386 and 686
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: well, you know now I guess :)
<cmatheson> mumbles: oh good, dpkg -i the 386 one
<tritium> loudestmouse, you likely don't have universe and multiverse enabled
<zoofields> khermans, I got nothing from apt-cache
<khermans> zoofields, thanks -- someone earlier today told me it was in universe
<loudestmouse> Tritium: ??????
<tritium> loudestmouse, there are very few packages that debian has that ubuntu does not
<XRayNuke> tritium: yes. I've restarted firefox and made sure every firefox process was dead, ps ax | grep firefox shows nothing
<tritium> !repositories
<zoofields> khermans, I have it enabled and I don't get that package
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tritium> loudestmouse, ^^^
<khermans> yeah, he must be a liar then...
<khermans> lol
<mumbles> Setting up alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386 (1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom) ...
<mumbles> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<mumbles> Reloading sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<loudestmouse> tritium: I don't understand universe and multiverse enabled.
<tritium> loudestmouse, see the URL above regarding adding repositories
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok, now type 'modprobe snd-azx'
<thoreauputic> loudestmouse: that's why he got the bot to give you an URL
<arc> hi all
<loudestmouse> Thank you
<arc> there is no gcc 2.95 for ubuntu?
<tritium> thoreauputic, heh, I finally learned how to use the darn thing ;)
<mumbles> cmatheson, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/560
<thoreauputic> arc: any reason you need 2.95 ?
<XRayNuke> loudestmouse: System menu, Administration, Synaptic, enter your password, Settings menu, Repositories, Add, Ubuntu (your version), click all the checkboxes.
<XRayNuke> assuming you have a GUI running.
<cmatheson> mumbles: you need to stick sudo in front of that
<arc> thoreauputic: do you know what nachos is?
<XRayNuke> loudestmouse: then hit OK a few times.
<zausband> anybody help me with an install I am new to linux and ubuntu
<atila> can anyone please give me an URL to setup ATI9600Pro ? pretty please ?
<tritium> XRayNuke, still no luck?
<thoreauputic> arc: I thought it was Mexican food ... *grin*
<arc> thoreauputic: hahaha
<mumbles> oh done that cmatheson
<XRayNuke> tritium: nope. Firefox still claims no plugins are installed.
<arc> thoreauputic: well, it is an operating system too, over a virtual machine, it is developed for academic pruposes
<cmatheson> mumbles: but you still get the permission errors?
<XRayNuke> tritium: where does the firefox plugins folder live on Ubuntu, so I can check to make sure the files are there?
<mumbles> XRayNuke,  you made shroe tha tyou installied it o mozzia-firefox
<atila> can anyone please give me an URL to setup ATI9600Pro ? pretty please ?
<mumbles> or wherever the firefox thing is ?
<loudestmouse> tritium: I get the idea. Thanks again
<tritium> loudestmouse, sure thing :)
<arc> thoreauputic: and it is developed on c++, and it has a lot of g++ 2.95 "features"
<mumbles> cmatheson,  no permission errors
<tritium> XRayNuke, let me check
<arc> thoreauputic: recoding it is a pain in the ass
<thoreauputic> arc: I see
<ErmaC`> ok, you don't know how happy i'm now!!! whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii my resolution is fixed ... fucking 1 char. i had to change whiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tritium> ErmaC`, please watch the profanity!
<cmatheson> mumbles: ok, now type 'ls /dev/dsp'
<ErmaC`> thanks a lot everyone for help here ;)
<atila> me wanna be happy too ...
<atila> can anyone please give me an URL to setup ATI9600Pro ? pretty please ?
<ErmaC`> tritium,  how you mean?
<cmatheson> atila: www.google.com
<zausband> I get configure:error no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH??
<aru_> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<atila> lol tried that already
<tritium> ErmaC`, like tone it down.
<thoreauputic> tritium: he doesn't know what "profanity" is ;)
<ErmaC`> ok sorry :$
<mumbles> cm done
<atila> well;
<cmatheson> mumbles: no errors?
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: like, the F word is unecessary, dude
<atila> gonna try some more ...
<atila> c ya all
<atila> over and exit
<ErmaC`> ok sorry thoreauputic
* mumbles hugs cmatheson  
<mumbles> yay
<cmatheson> haha, yay!
* mumbles hugs cmatheson  a bit more 
<m0biu5> what FTP client do you all prefer?
<nightswim> lftp
<Gentleman_finn> hey, how can i change JAVA_HOME ??
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: it's OK - doesn't bother me personally, but some people might be offended, that's all ;-)
<ErmaC`> ;)
<m0biu5> why nightswim?
<ErmaC`> some little childs who are here at 0 am (h)
<ErmaC`> :p
<mumbles> goes to play some mp3s
<zausband> Why do I get "no acceptable C compiler found in #PATH ?
<hondje> zausband: because you ahven't installed gcc?
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: well, not just that - there are many cultures and attitudes within the community and we need to respect them
<hondje> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tritium> XRayNuke, /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<tritium> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29
<tritium> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<thoreauputic> zausband: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ErmaC`> oh yeah sorry i understand wath you mean thoreauputic
<anacaona> hello all
<mumbles> got sound but xmms dosent like my mp3s
<thoreauputic> zausband: or find build-essential in synaptic package manager
<anacaona> i've set up an ubuntu file server at work
<anacaona> we use dial up (we're that poor)
<zausband> That is all I should do? Sorry for the ignorance, newbie :(
<anacaona> i haven't found a way for ubuntu to use the modem as default gateway when connected to the net.
<tritium> XRayNuke, try "dpkg -L sun-j2re1.5 | grep libjavaplugin"
<thoreauputic> zausband: that package will install gcc , g ++, make etc for you
<neoliminal> What is a good apache web traffic analyser?
<anacaona> i have to disconnect from the network (disable eth0), use the Net, disconnect, then reconnect to the network .
<anacaona> there's gotta be a better way
<anacaona> btw, we're networking through a router
<thoreauputic> anacaona: normally a ppp dialup doesn't need a default gateway set, unless you use NAT
<zausband> Thanks for the help. been using windows foe over 10 years and I am moving away from that
<mumbles> can play cds though
<tritium> XRayNuke, good luck.  I'll be away for a while.
<anacaona> in the networking wizard, there's a default gateway pull-down menu.
<mumbles> guess i wont be forking out 30 quid for a new sound card
<XRayNuke> tritium: installed JDK rather than JRE. have /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin ... .so
<nalioth> howdy
<XRayNuke> tritium: okay, thanks for your help
<anacaona> if its set to eth0 when i connect, i don't have an internet connection.
<thoreauputic> anacaona: the IP of your router would be the default gateway I suppose
<tritium> XRayNuke, sure.
<anacaona> and if the eth0 is configured and active, the wizard won't let me choose the modem as the gateway.
<anacaona> thoreaputic: the router is not the gateway because its not connected to the net
<mumbles> anacaona,
<thoreauputic> anacaona: umm.... the router is connected to the modem then, right?
<anacaona> no.
<mumbles> so whats your setup?
<anacaona> the modem is a dial-up modem inside the server.
<thoreauputic> anacaona: in which case the router is the gateway
<anacaona> remember those?
<anacaona> 56k?
<neoliminal> I'm going to be hosting a website from my ubuntu box and I want to be able to look at the traffic that s coming and see if the server gets overloaded.
<mumbles> anacaona,  try wahever machene is the dnsserver ?
<thoreauputic> anacaona: I have dialup here, and NAT, and the gateway is the machine the modem is connected to
<neoliminal> I'm scared that the box might not be able to handle the amount of requests coming and thta I would have to move to better machine.
<bpuccio> neoliminal: try using rrdtool (apt-get able as well)
<neoliminal> anyone know how to measure something like that?
<tritium> XRayNuke, I have a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so which is a  symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so'
<neoliminal> bpucccio: rrdtool?
<tritium> hope that helps.  see you later
<phillambrechts> i have a firefox problem, when i goto print it completely crashes firefox.
<bpuccio> it generates pretty graphs for load, cpu use, # of proccess, free harddrive space, etc
<phillambrechts> And i can't reinstall it because there is a cairo error
<neoliminal> bpuccio: thanks!!  will do.
<bpuccio> neoliminal: yes, for something that is "already together" you might want to try hotsanic
<phillambrechts> #----------------------------------PLEASE NOTE---------------------------------#
<phillambrechts> #This file is the author's own work and represents their interpretation of the #
<phillambrechts> #song. You may only use this file for private study, scholarship, or research. #
<phillambrechts> #------------------------------------------------------------------------------##
<phillambrechts> #----------------------------------PLEASE NOTE---------------------------------#
<phillambrechts> #This file is the author's own work and represents their interpretation of the #
<bpuccio> it uses rrdtool along with a bunch of presets
<phillambrechts> #song. You may only use this file for private study, scholarship, or research. #
<phillambrechts> #------------------------------------------------------------------------------#
<phillambrechts> #
<phillambrechts>                        Eight Days A Week
<cmatheson> phillambrechts: don't dump crap in here
<phillambrechts>        Words and Music by John Lennon and Paul McCartney
<phillambrechts>     Typed and Transcribed by Jordan Kelly jordan@webzone.net
<phillambrechts> Intro
<phillambrechts> (fade in)
<phillambrechts> (let ring)
<phillambrechts>    D                            E
<phillambrechts> E|--0---------0-----0-------0--|-0--------0----0------0--------|
<jp__> ?
<phillambrechts> B|-10--------10----12------10--|12-------12---14-----12--------|
<phillambrechts> G|-11--------11----11------11--|13-------13---13-----13--------|
<thoreauputic> anacaona: if the modem is an internal modem, are you sure it is supported in Linux (ie not a winmodem?)
<bpuccio> neoliminal: http://hotsanic.sourceforge.net/
<phillambrechts> D|-12--------12----12------12--|14-------14---14-----14--------|
<neoliminal> someone kill that thing
<phillambrechts> A|--------------------------- -|-------------------------------|
<phillambrechts> E|-----------------------------|-------------------------------|
<phillambrechts>    G                            D
<phillambrechts> E|--0---------0-----0-------0--|-0--------0----0------0--------|
<McScruff> lo
<phillambrechts> B|-15--------15----17------15--|10-------10---12-----10--------|
<cmatheson> neoliminal: /ignore?
<Discipulus> phillambrechts, wtf are you doing?
<phillambrechts> G|-16--------16----16------16--|11-------11---13-----11--------|
<phillambrechts> D|-17--------17----17------17--|12-------12---14-----12--------|
<phillambrechts> A|-----------------------------|-------------------------------|
<phillambrechts> E|-----------------------------|-------------------------------|
<aru_> I think thats a guitar tab
<phillambrechts> Verse 1:
<phillambrechts> D                 E            G                   D
<phillambrechts> Oo, I need your love, babe,  guess you know it's true
<phillambrechts> D                  E           G                 D
<bpuccio> ugh, this is really not necessary, is it phillambrechts?
<anacaona> thoreaputic: ok, here's the setup
<phillambrechts> Hope you need my love, babe,  just like I need you
<phillambrechts> Chorus:
<Discipulus> aru_, that is a guitar tab
<phillambrechts>  Bm           G         Bm           E
<phillambrechts> Hold me,    love me,   Hold me,     love me,
<phillambrechts>    D                      E          G
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<neoliminal> it's not working
<phillambrechts> crap
<neoliminal> arg
<phillambrechts> sry
<Discipulus> someone fuckin kick him already
<thoreauputic> tritium: can you +q this idiot please?
<phillambrechts> wrong copy and paste
<phillambrechts> I'm sorry
<bpuccio> neoliminal: http://hotsanic.sourceforge.net/example/index.html is the sample output
<phillambrechts> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<phillambrechts> relax, it was an accident
<aru_> excellent, I was about to ask for a giant guitar tab to enlighten my chatting experience
<phillambrechts> it was :)
<phillambrechts> it was a fucking accident
<ErmaC`> can someone help me to configure ALSA?
* phillambrechts was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<anacaona> machine a: linux fileserver, with 56k modem connected to router through eth0
<neoliminal> bpuccio: that's hotsanic?
<bpuccio> neoliminal: hotsanic is apt-get able, though you will need to configure it, it might take you a few minutes to figure it out, but it works pretty OK
<phillambrechts> ok...
<bpuccio> neoliminal: yes, that's hotsanic, it usses rrdtool to create the graphs
<ErmaC`> thoreauputic,  do you have something like that website for screen resolutions, but for configuring ALSA?
<neoliminal> bpuccio: ok thanks.
<anacaona> if i dialup with eth0 active, there's no connection to the outside world because the network setup wizard only allows eth0 as gateway.
<neoliminal> bpuccio: so I need both rrdtool and hotsanic?
<nalioth> phillambrechts: i'd like to see a musical error msg from apt on my machine
<tritium> thoreauputic, thanks for notifying me
<thoreauputic> tritium: no probs
<phillambrechts> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<phillambrechts> Segmentation fault
<bpuccio> neoliminal: if you apt-get isntall hotsanic, it will automagically pull in rrdtool
<nalioth> phillambrechts: watch ubotu
<bpuccio> it's a package dependancy
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> I guess usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<phillambrechts> thats the error when i start firefox from the console and crash
<neoliminal> bpuccio: ok thanks
<phillambrechts> ubotu?
<bpuccio> neoliminal: sure, no problem
<auk> !ubotu
<ubotu> hmm... ubotu is uh...  Thaaats me!
<ErmaC`> thoreauputic,  do you have something like that website for screen resolutions, but for configuring ALSA?
<auk> !ubotu die
<ubotu> auk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<phillambrechts> why would i watch ubotu?
<auk> !die
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: sorry, i don't know what you mean
<ErmaC`> well
<ErmaC`> i need to configure alsa
<ErmaC`> and i don't know how to do
<ErmaC`> :(
<phillambrechts> Can anyone help me reinstall firefox to see if this printing crash goes away
<thoreauputic> phillambrechts: you watch what ubotu says because it's usually a useful URL related to your problem if someone invokes the bot's help
<phillambrechts> oh
<phillambrechts> I figured it out
<phillambrechts> I was using the glider theme before and when i switched to clearlooks the printing dialog didn't force it to crash
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<McScruff> tritium, it works now, cheers
<tanki> is there a ubuntu channel for mingling
<blmartin777> mingling about what
<othernoob> tritium, if i installed a 386.deb file on a 686 kernel, would i get an error message saying it didnt match the architecture?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: no
<tanki> current events, anything offtopic
<aru_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<othernoob> thoreauputic: why's a user getting it then if he has a p4 686 using the 686 kernel?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: unless it's directly kernel-related
<nalioth> using gpg, how do you tell when your key has been signed?
<othernoob> thoreauputic: it's a precompiled OOo package
<SDFH_Linux> how do you install kde?
<SDFH_Linux> and which kde is it?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: should run fine AFAIK
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: install "kubuntu-desktop" pkg
<othernoob> thoreauputic: that's what i thought too. but a user i'm trying to help encounters this
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: it should be 3.4.0
<SDFH_Linux> which kde is it
<mumbles> whats the umask for read right permsions ?
<mumbles> for fstab ?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: is the user sure it's actually a 386 package? And appropriate for Ubuntu?
<nalioth> mumbles: i have umask=000 in mine
<mumbles> thouht it was
<jp__> what package have I install to get gnome remote desktop configuration program? (I installed olny a few gnome things)? Thanks :)
<othernoob> thoreauputic: it didn't mention 386 in the filename, but he's getting the message that architecture isn't 386. and I use a precompiled OOo.deb package from the same ftp site as well and had no problems
<thoreauputic> othernoob: very odd then...
<othernoob> thoreauputic: indeed
<gverig> hey!
<nessmuk> can we run Firefox 1.05 in Hoary?
<gverig> I lost my audio... How can I debug the problem?
<othernoob> thoreauputic: should i tell him to download the a bit older .deb package(the same i have) and try?
<gverig> ESD is up and  running
<othernoob> i mean, it's 100 mb
<nalioth> nessmuk: if you must
<ith> how
<nessmuk> malioth...are there good reasons not to? I thought the hype about the security upgrades sounded cool
<gverig> my user is a member of audio group
<thoreauputic> othernoob: I guess if yours works on the same arch, yeah, worth a shot
<ith> i;m a newbi
<jp__> what package have I install to get gnome remote desktop configuration program? (I installed olny a few gnome things)? Thanks :)
<thoreauputic> othernoob: I hope he has a better connection than mine ;)
<nalioth> nessmuk: the currently available ff 1.0.2 in hoary has the security fixes from .4 in it (but it is still .2 featureset)
<nessmuk> mal...yeah....the current v is good enough for me
<othernoob> thoreauputic: 3mbit
<gverig> nessmuk: AFAIK not from aptget (at least not from ubuntu aptget). Nothing is stopping you from installing it yourself though
<nalioth> nessmuk: so UNLESS you NEED the featureset in 1.0.5, i'm sure the security features will roll into our ff very soon
<lsuactiafner> 1.0.4 is the latest version? 1.0.5 out?
<thoreauputic> jp__: if I understand you correctly you want remote login? In that case you need gdm
<nessmuk> mal...thnx...bye
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: 1.0.5 is out
<lsuactiafner> cool then i'm downloadin it..
<_roadie> hi guys
<kdp> ok i just installed ubuntu and now when i try to boot into windows it says "cannot find hal.dll"
<kdp> does anyone know what to do?
<jp__> what package have I install to get gnome remote desktop configuration program? (I installed olny a few gnome things)? Thanks :)
<nalioth> jp__: thoreauputic answered you above
<_roadie> OT question: anyone ever have any problems with members.yahoo.com searches getting back 0 results all the time
<_roadie> ?
<thoreauputic> jp__: umm - did you read my message??
<lsuactiafner> kdp : live without windows..
<nalioth> using gpg, how do you tell when your key has been signed?
<kdp> thats not an option.
<lsuactiafner> dont understand why slashdot aint coverin the firefox release...
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: they did, you missed it
<thoreauputic> kdp: but it sounds like a windows problem, not a linux problem?
<lsuactiafner> oh...
<kdp> yes, but it happened after i installed ubuntu.  maybe someone else has this problem?
<lsuactiafner> stupid dialup can only connect @ night
<lsuactiafner> so i miss 12hrs of the day
<jp__> thoreauputic yep, I have gdm, I'm talking about a GNOME programs that configures remote desktop options when you go to: # System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop... what's that programs to install it 'cause I haven't it????
<nalioth> kdp: boot into safe mode and (whats the name of that program that makes sure all the proggys are "microsoft standard"?)
<kdp> ive seen lots of things that say edit boot.ini
<kdp> and the grub menu
<kdp> and ive tried those
<nalioth> kdp: safe mode, and run "system file checker" or whatever its called
<kdp> ok
<CookieNinja> has anyone managed to compile gens (megadrive emulator) for ubuntu ? pls don't suggest another one, because i want gens for a reason
<nalioth> thoreauputic: did i just give windows advice? i must be in a rEAllY good mood
<jp__> thoreauputic yep, I have gdm, I'm talking about a GNOME programs that configures remote desktop options when you go to: # System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop... what program have I to install????
<flodine> anyone using colors in terminal
<jp__> gnome-remote-desktop?
<jp__> I really don't know
<nalioth> jp__: u like console or gui?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: hahah - well better you than me: I know almost nothing about windows
<kdp> nalioth: wait that wont work b/c windows cant run HAL. it stops before i can get to safe mode
<lsuactiafner> i havent used windows sinec slackware 9.1
<teferi_> nalioth: boot from your windows cd
<thoreauputic> jp__: I don't know, sorry
<teferi_> tell it to 'repair installation'
<flodine> come on am i the only onr doing colors in ubuntu
<jp__> WTF!
<kdp> teferi_: thats me, no naolith
<lsuactiafner> around windows 2000 lost me
<teferi_> er
<teferi_> sorry
<nalioth> kdp: boot with your winXP cd and run system file checker
<kdp> ok
<teferi_> that's what i just said :P
<jp__> why have I to ask newbie question on #ubuntu-devel? I know that they know the answers
<thoreauputic> jp__: someone else might
<jp__> wtf
<pax> anyone installed ff 1.05?
<nalioth> teferi_: sorry, i'm watching tv and chatting at the same time
<nalioth> i hate it when they don't answer my ???s
<mumbles> pax doing it now
<pax> mumbles: let me know how it goes
<mumbles> no problems so far
* thoreauputic reflects that jp__ and his kind have high expectations of volunteers...
<nalioth> pax: check it out from cvs and build it, it's easy
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i had an answer for him, he was just gonna have to go get it
<pax> nalioth I know it's easy :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: well, it's his own impatience that finished him then.. too bad for him
<nalioth> we'll see him back
<nalioth> we see everyone back
<mumbles> pax https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingFirefox?highlight=%28firefox%29
<pax> ty
<nalioth> i'm getting a new job where i have to officially speak spanish
<othernoob> pax: are you swedish?
<nalioth> and i'm a poor gringo
<pax> othernoob: no, I'm iraqi
<nalioth> using gpg, how do you tell when your key has been signed?
<othernoob> pax: ah okay, had a swedish friend with the same nickname :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: he shouldn't have addressed his question to me personally anyway - I don't know why he assumed I would know
<othernoob> thoreauputic: charisma ;)
<pax> othernoob: I wacked him and took his name :p
<nalioth> thoreauputic: b/c you have such an impressive nick
<othernoob> pax lol
<thoreauputic> othernoob: haha
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : ff 1.0.5 self-compile easy?
<mumbles> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingFirefox?highlight=%28firefox%29
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: a link was just posted above from mumbles
<lsuactiafner> usually i get a bug that make -i doesnt ignore
<lsuactiafner> lets see..
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: then you don't have enough dev libs installed, go get more
<Charlie_Snoopy> hello all
<Charlie_Snoopy> wassup
<l337Ni> oh oh
<blmartin777> pax: where are you from
<pax> blmartin777: scroll back.
<blmartin777> where at in iraq
<pax> blmartin777: I live in teh us
<Will_> I live in teh me!
<mumbles> herm pax your name remineds me of that blogger for iraq... a salam i think
<pax> blmartin777: and no, I'm not salampax
<will> what
<will> your called will humm
<blmartin777> pax: I am just curious how are things there
<mumbles> pax blmartin777: I live in teh us
<pax> blmartin777: I wouldnt know or discuss that stuff in this room by respect for thr topic :)
<blmartin777> sorry i missed that
<blmartin777> Your right
<blmartin777> Sorry
<Charlie_Snoopy> anyone with probs installing ubuntu 4.10 in a acer Aspire 1690 i
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : i got 800mb of dev
<Aragorn_Guardian> if there was an error while checking packages, how can i check, and sane this?
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: howdy
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: i was joking
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: hi!! 1 week ubuntized...
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: an md5 error?
<ateves> is there something like the kwifimanager for gnome?
<XRayNuke> Why does flashplugin-nonfree install ruby?
<nalioth> ateves: you can use kwifimangler under gnome
<Aragorn_Guardian> SYSTEM HAS BROKEN PACKAGES
<crimsun> XRayNuke: that's what it uses to retrieve it
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: are you using nonofficial repositories?
<ateves> yes, but it cannot start in tray-mode
<gangalee> what calls inittab in booting?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i dont...is another user...but i think no...is a recent instalation
<nalioth> ateves: so it doesnt.. ..
<crimsun> gangalee: the kernel invokes init
<Aragorn_Guardian> universe is supported, right?
<Aragorn_Guardian> multiverse, too?
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: so open a terminal
<crimsun> Aragorn_Guardian: by the community
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: and multiverse
<crimsun> not by Ubuntu
<Aragorn_Guardian> right
<Aragorn_Guardian> ok
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: now type "sudo apt-get -f install"    with no pkgs invoked
<Aragorn_Guardian> right
<Jogariga> i just got my powerbook to work with a verizon evdo card. I just need a wireless meter app to check the signal. Any ideas?
<nalioth> Jogariga: there is one on gnome, right click on your panel and look for network thingy
<gangalee> crimsun: I messed up my partition table & I think my system is unable to find /etc/ (and therefore /etc/inittab). Is there a way to specify the location of /etc/inittab?
<Jogariga> nalioth: i don't see it
<Charlie_Snoopy> someone with ubuntu on a acer
<nalioth> Jogariga: right click on a panel, > add to panel > network monitor
<nalioth> using gpg, how do you tell when your key has been signed?
<Jogariga> nalioth: that's not what i need. I need a signal bar indicator like in cellphones
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: nice...done...the package was fixed..thanks
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: thats why #ubuntu is here
<nalioth> Jogariga: i have a signal bar on mine
<Jogariga> nalioth: i have two monitors on mine
<nalioth> Jogariga: so open the prefs and choose your network interface
<pax> pgp -ks "my key" ?
<seth_k> nalioth: refresh your key from a keyserver, then gpg --list-sigs yourkey
<Jogariga> nalioth: i selected my evdo connection (ppp0) and it doesn't show the bars
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<nalioth> seth_k: ok i did the refresh thing, but kgpg screwed it off or something
<nalioth> seth_k: time for the command line
<seth_k> kgpg is pretty outdated, it kinda breaks on me too
<Aragorn_Guardian> my sound disappear after install xmms and all libs for mp3... :/
<gangalee> any Init experts?
<Aragorn_Guardian> even procedures in ubuntuguide dont resolve my problem...
<zukalk> ubuntuguide is evil
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: stay away from there, it might lead you into more trouble
<redlounge> hi. i installed samba and added a new user to share some files with a friend. anyone can help me to disable local login for this user? thx
<nalioth> redlounge: did you use system > admin > users & groups    ?
<redlounge> nalioth, no
<crimsun> gangalee: it's always /etc/inittab
<crimsun> gangalee: you can specify init, though
<pax> redlounge: install swat, it'll make your samba much easier
<Jogariga> nalioth: do you have an evdo card?
<redlounge> nalioth, i used a howto but i do not remember the url but i do remember that it said that i should disable local login for this user
<nalioth> seth_k: what is is sposed to show when your key has been signed by someone else?
<nalioth> Jogariga: <drool>unfortunately not
<seth_k> their e-mail, and a trustlevel
<seth_k> @nalioth
<LasseL> I just set up a server with ubuntu on it. Is there a guide somewhere on how I remote control it?
<eno__> if I am using my ethernat card for internet can I use it for a LAN at the same time?
<gangalee> crimsun: I can specify init?
<nalioth> redlounge: try the sequence i sent you, there are lots of checkboxes
<Jogariga> anyone here with an evdo card?
<eno__> not me, sorry
<nalioth> seth_k: ok will study the output
<Charlie_Snoopy> ppl pls help
<nalioth> Charlie_Snoopy: if anyone knows what you are asking, they will respond
<Charlie_Snoopy> acer aspire 1691 i installing ubuntu 4.10
<gangalee> crimsun: what do you mean by specifying init? Will that allow me to specify the path to /etc/inittab?
<mumbles> right
<Charlie_Snoopy> install freezes up
<mumbles> im off to bed
<mumbles> nn all
<crimsun> gangalee: no, it's always /etc/inittab. You can pass init=/somepath/init
<Charlie_Snoopy> at 95 per cent of the pacages installed
<nalioth> Charlie_Snoopy: is you cd-rom in good condition?
<Charlie_Snoopy> yup
<gangalee> at which point can I pass init a path?
<Charlie_Snoopy> it at start freez when booting the kernel
<crimsun> gangalee: at the grub prompt
<Charlie_Snoopy> i used the option to pass the pcmcia install
<Charlie_Snoopy> it worked fine till the 95 %
<dwstil> is anyone here connected to the internet via modem?
<Discipulus> I am
<Discipulus> Why do you ask?
<othernoob> thoreauputic: finally. OOo was succesfully installed on that users pc :)
<aru_> he wants to ping flood you off :)
<dwstil> i need some help
<dwstil> i can't find a modem that ubuntu will pickup
<othernoob> thoreauputic: still no idea why 113 and 116 made problems with architecture. 106 didn't
<dwstil> i've tried using 3 and still no luck
<Discipulus> dwstil, internal or external?
<dwstil> internal
<dwstil> just some pci cards
<ErmaC`> hmmz
<nacho23> hey, im running ubuntu online, and i wanted to know if i could save data to my flash drive, and how to do it! thanx
<ErmaC`> can someone help me, ive got an onboard soundcard, and looks like it doesnt work now?
<crimsun> ErmaC`: lspci -v|grep audio
<ErmaC`> crimsun, now?
<andares> Hi.
<ErmaC`> wath then?
<crimsun> ErmaC`: paste me the output
<Discipulus> dwstil, I don't mess with PCI modems, none of them are hardware anymore, they're all "soft modems"
<andares> How do I mound another partition?
<andares> *mount
<ErmaC`> crimsun there is no output |
<ErmaC`> :|
<andares> Like say, /dev/hda6
<Discipulus> dwstil, when you find an internal modem that costs 50-100 bucks, you've found a good modem
<Discipulus> dwstil, my suggestion is to go out and get a good hardware mode
<dwstil> wtf
<Discipulus> modem*
<crimsun> ErmaC`: so it's either isa or usb, then
<andares> When I do mount /dev/hda6 it says "Can't find /dev/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<crimsun> ErmaC`: what computer is it?
<dwstil> wow
<andares> How fix I it?
<Discipulus> dwstil, hardware modem = external
<ErmaC`> euh how you mean? it's intell pentium 3
<dwstil> do you have any reccomendations
<dwstil> ?
<dwstil> right
<andares> Z.z
<Discipulus> dwstil, what I mean when I say "soft modem" is that it relies on the CPU to make calculations and doesn't have a CPU of it's own, which modems should, and all external modems do
<Discipulus> dwstil, US Robotics has an excellent external modem, pricey though
<ErmaC`> crimsun wath do i have to do now?
<crimsun> ErmaC`: you have to tell me what type of sound card is in the machine
<dwstil> intresting
<ErmaC`> Sound Blaster 16?
<dwstil> so any external modem would do really
<ErmaC`> Sound Blaster 16?
<Discipulus> dwstil, something tells me you don't believe a word I'm saying...
<crimsun> ErmaC`: absolutoly positive?
<ErmaC`> how you mean?
<crimsun> ErmaC`: (absolutely)
<dwstil> nop no
<aru_> dwstil, http://www.linux.org/vendor/hardware/
<dwstil> it makes sence
<crimsun> ErmaC`: a sb16 clone is most definitely different from a genuine sb16
<Discipulus> dwstil, exactly. I paid 15 bucks for a generic used external modem and I've been using it for 7 years, works fine
<dwstil> sweet
<oga7876> can somebody give me the command to update from warty to hoary?
<dwstil> i'm ebaying one right noow
<aru_> dwstil, maybe one of those vendors has a modem for you
<dwstil> thanks a lot man
<oga7876> or tell me what to do?
<ErmaC`> in windows it's always called Sound blaster 16 so i guess thats the soundcard name...
<Discipulus> oga7876, change "warty" to "hoary" in your /etc/apt/sources.list type 'sudo apt-get update' then type 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<crimsun> ErmaC`: then do this from a command line: sudo modprobe sb16
<nacho23> can annybody tell me if it is possible to save a profile on a flash drive, with ubuntu live?, so i could carry d cd to anny pc, and just load profile, and stuff from flash drive?
<ErmaC`> crimsun, FATAL: Module sb16 not found.
<ErmaC`> :$
<ErmaC`> crimsun, FATAL: Module sb16 not found.
<crimsun> ErmaC`: snd_sb16
<ErmaC`> k
<ErmaC`> ok
<ErmaC`> now?
<dajawho> What are the two words for setting horizontal and refresh in xorg.conf?
<ErmaC`> crimsun, ?
<ErmaC`> wath now?
<crimsun> ErmaC`: did it return you to a prompt immediately without errors?
<ErmaC`> indeed
<bloodymale> does ubuntu support most hardware
<zukalk> dajawho, HorizSync and VertRefresh
<dajawho> Thank you zukalk.
<thoreauputic> bloodymale: most, yes
<ErmaC`> and i heared something in my boxes, so i guess it's connected now
<crimsun> ErmaC`: log out of GNOME and back in
<ErmaC`> ok
<bloodymale> i am a newbie is ubantu is it easy to install compared to most
<crimsun> yes, it's quite simple
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi...
<andares> ErmaC` in windows it's always called Sound blaster 16 so i guess thats the soundcard name...
<thoreauputic> bloodymale: if you are installing without dual boot etc it's very simple
<andares> *cough*noob*/cough* I'm sorry.. I should not have said that.
<andares> I am a newbie myself.
<zukalk> bloodymale, quoting Linux Format, "it's got an idiot-proof installer" ;)
<bloodymale> i am dual booting it
<bloodymale> windows is installed first thought
<Aragorn_Guardian> anyone knows how can i fix sound after install xmms? everything is installes, but dont works
<thoreauputic> bloodymale: you should be fine - just be sure it installs on its own partitions
<Aragorn_Guardian> i follow ubuntuguide and still dont works
<crimsun> Aragorn_Guardian: change the output plugin to esound
<ErmaC`> ok wath now?
<ErmaC`> crimsun,
<ErmaC`> ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> and what i do woth the other, i said...
<crimsun> ErmaC`: you have to unmute the PCM (and Master if you have one) and adjust the volumes
<Aragorn_Guardian> how i know what sound system my ubuntu in using?
<crimsun> Aragorn_Guardian: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<thoreauputic> Aragorn_Guardian: you change the output plugin in the xmms preferences
<zukalk> Aragorn_Guardian, gstreamer-properties
<othernoob> zukalk: which distro doesn't have an idiot-proof installer?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice
<Aragorn_Guardian> ...gonna truy...thanks
<bloodymale> i am using partition magic to make the partitions
<thoreauputic> othernoob: slackware ;)
<Aragorn_Guardian> nothing
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8(
<zukalk> othernoob, older debian distros, before 3 and 3.1, i guess
<Aragorn_Guardian> $?=1
<ErmaC`> crimsun don't i have to do something else to? like configuring the soundcard somewhere else?
<othernoob> thoreauputic: that might be one ..
<jonathan_> how do I get java applets to work??
<othernoob> thoreauputic: did you get what i said about OOo?
<Aragorn_Guardian> what can i do in this situation?
<Aragorn_Guardian> crimsun: ?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: to install slackware, you need a few clues
<othernoob> jonathan_: mainly by installing JRE and enabling java in your browser..
<sr_pak> hola
<crimsun> ErmaC`: can you hear anything?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: yes, sorry I was AFK
<ErmaC`> yes now it works
<jonathan_> thank you
<crimsun> Aragorn_Guardian: what did you do?
<ErmaC`> whiiiiiiiiiii
<othernoob> thoreauputic: no prob, just wanted to let you know :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> lsof
<ErmaC`> thx a lot crimsun
<sr_pak> soy de venezuela
<Aragorn_Guardian> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<zukalk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<crimsun> ErmaC`: now do this in a terminal: echo "snd-sb16" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<crimsun> um ok.
<bloodymale> i use partition magic but to make the rescue disk u need a  floppy drive and i only have a usb
<crimsun> Aragorn_Guardian: and what was the output from that?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nothing
<Razor-X> bloodymale: does your CD drive boot?
<bloodymale> yes
<crimsun> Aragorn_Guardian: and what is listed as the default audio sink in gstreamer-properties?
<Aragorn_Guardian> 1 sec
<Razor-X> bloodymale: then, your copy of Partition Magic should be able too boot-up from CD
<Razor-X> (unless of course, it's pirated, I won't go into that)
<bloodymale> i dont have it on cd
<Aragorn_Guardian> alsa and esd
<bloodymale> my friend sent it too me
<Razor-X> bloodymale: what do you have it on?
<bloodymale> on my lap top hd
<Razor-X> bloodymale: why couldn't he copy the CD and send it?
<Coil101> All of my window are too big for me to view, how to I size them down?
<ErmaC`> crimsun
<bloodymale> i got it installed but i think just in cause something screws up in the program u need the resue disks too help u
<crimsun> ErmaC`: you left too quickly, man.
<ErmaC`> can you say me the commands again, so i can write them down?
<Razor-X> bloodymale: that's why you get the CD
<crimsun> ErmaC`: now do this in a terminal: echo "snd-sb16" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<crimsun> ErmaC`: do the above once, and you're set.
<Razor-X> ask him for a copy of the original CD, or get a bootable USB floppy drive, if you don't, I can only suspect pirating
<Coil101> All of my window are too big for me to view, how to I size them down? Help please
<ErmaC`> i thought so that i forgot something thats why i came back ;)
<othernoob> bloodymale: what are you using partition magic for anyway? just make your windows partition smaller so you have at least ~10GB for ubuntu. don't partition those 10gb with partition magic. do it with the ubuntu cd
<z|bandito> what do you need to serve RSS feeds?
<Aragorn_Guardian> crimsun: any suggestion?
<ErmaC`> crimsun, what did those commands?
<Razor-X> othernoob: QTParted couldn't partition my defragged HDD
<othernoob> you really would have to put some effort into it to screw that up
<Razor-X> *defragged NTFS HDD
<Razor-X> nor could Parted (the included Ubuntu partitioner)
<Coil101> All of my window are too big for me to view, how to I size them down? Help please
<ErmaC`> crimsun, what did those commands?
<Razor-X> I had to go through hell and highwater to partition it
<TokenBad> how you unzip a zip file in ubuntu?
<crimsun> ErmaC`: now you don't have to worry about sound
<Razor-X> Coil101: what resolution is your desktop at?
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: having the modules in /etc/modules means they are loaded on boot
<ErmaC`> oooh ok
<othernoob> Razor-X: yea ok. but he's wanting to really use partition magic :p
<ErmaC`> crimsun, can you say me the commands again from the beginning? i got a friend and he has the same problem :$
<Coil101> Razor-X: I'm not sure, how do I check?
<ErmaC`> i forgot to write them down
<othernoob> partition magic is known not to be the best prog to do linux partitions..
<crimsun> ErmaC`: sudo modprobe snd_sb16
<crimsun> ErmaC`: that's it
<ErmaC`> oh
<ErmaC`> nothing else?
<TokenBad> anyone?
<zukalk> Razor-X, are there any windoze alternatives to PM that support ntfs?
<aru_> I no longer support ntfs
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`:  echo "snd-sb16" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules  <-- that was his other command after the modprobe
<aru_> in case you wondered
<nacho23> could annybody tell me how could i get access to my flash drive on ubuntu live?
<ErmaC`> ok
<Aragorn_Guardian> crimsun: ehehehehe...sorry...was a hole fail...
<Aragorn_Guardian> ehehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> bad hole...
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8p
<crimsun> a "bad hole"?
<ErmaC`> finally my ubuntu works great great reso, great sound (h)
<ErmaC`> cool
<crimsun> what's that, like a burned piece of toast?
<othernoob> anyway, night
<thoreauputic> ErmaC`: that puts the module in that file - you could do the dame with an editor but that command is quicker
<sweety15> hello. Is here anybody, who want's to chat with me?
<zukalk> aru, me neither, but windoze uses ntfs by default, and you gotta create some unallocated space out of it before you can install ubuntu. at least that's what happened to me months ago
<Aragorn_Guardian> in the sound card...i puted the conector in wrong hole... 8)
<ErmaC`> ok
<Aragorn_Guardian> ehehehe
<crimsun> Aragorn_Guardian: oh, wrong jack. Gotcha.
<Aragorn_Guardian> stupid...
<thoreauputic> s/dame/same
<Aragorn_Guardian> this!!!
<ErmaC`> great support here ;)
<Charlie_Snoopy> so no one could help me with my prob
<Coil101> I am the change resoloution window, and yet I can't figure out how to change it. Help please?
<dell500> anyone know how to get dual screens to work?
<Coil101> I am the change resoloution window, and yet I can't figure out how to change it. Help please?
<Coil101> Hello? Anybody?
<sweety15> hello guys. is here anybody who wants to flirt with me?
<Charlie_Snoopy> yu
<Charlie_Snoopy> lol
<Markrian> My computer's clock has a terrible amount of drift. I've installed ntpd to try and fix it, but it doesn't seem to help - at ALL. The drift file always remains at 0.000. What am I doing wrong? Any other suggestions?
<maggotbrain> has anyone been able to login into webmin on Ubuntu without first creating a root account?
<remyforbes777>  what the hell sweety15
<remyforbes777> lol
<aru_> yes!
<Coil101> I am the change resoloution window, and yet I can't figure out how to change it. Help please?
<aru_> firting is the main reason I come to linux channels!
<Kyral> lol
<aru_> flirting that is!
<dell500> lol
<Kyral> You find the desperate ones here
<remyforbes777> i come to linux channels to chew bubble gum and flirt, and i am all out of bubble gum
<Kyral> Why go to #sex or something, when you can find quality women in #ubuntu
<remyforbes777> there is a #sex channel
<Coil101> I am the change resoloution window, and yet I can't figure out how to change it. Help please?
<aru_> I'm looking for someone to fsck my drive, thats why I hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic
<remyforbes777> adios
<maggotbrain> I've changed the user in the  miniserv.users file  from root:* to <my user:*> any suggestions?
<Coil101> I am the change resoloution window, and yet I can't figure out how to change it. Help please?
<thoreauputic> Coil101: the number of repetitions is inversely proportional to the likelhood of help
<Razor-X> ErmaC`.... where have  Iseen that name before
<Razor-X> wow, I just realized I was in a PM this whole time ;0
<Razor-X> *I see
<Razor-X> **I seen
<Razor-X> *;)
<ErmaC`> i dont know Razor-X
<ErmaC`> do i know you?
<Razor-X> ErmaC`: maybe....
<Razor-X> hmmm... I can't remember where i've seen that name before
<Razor-X> Indie RPG community, perhaps?
<ErmaC`> no
<ErmaC`> lol
<ErmaC`> ;)
<Razor-X> ahhh, ok then
<Kyral> remyforbes777, there is #sex on every IRC Net
<ErmaC`> ive only been here...
* Razor-X furls his brow
<ErmaC`> and #distrotalk
<Razor-X> Kyral: I did not need to hear that ;)
<ErmaC`> and i'm on this network sinds today so...
<ErmaC`> don't think you know me
<Razor-X> no, some forum of some sort.... i'm certain....
<ErmaC`> cafuego, n be but not me then ;)
<ErmaC`> i'm no forum-freak or something
<remyforbes777> never knewthat
<remyforbes777> i just get on here to try and learn
<ErmaC`> woobs
<Razor-X> well, I used to frequent forums some time ago
<ErmaC`> woops*
<remyforbes777> now i know that i can also look for extremely horny babes
<Razor-X> remyforbes777: or that some here don't like that prospect ;)
<Razor-X> but, yeah, it's been a while
<Razor-X> 's why I don't go on the Ubuntu forums... or the Wiki
* Razor-X can feel his old nethack roots calling him
<Razor-X> allright allready! i'm getting nethack-el!
<norwyn> anyone in here that got tips when I want to digitalise books in linux?
<Razor-X> norwyn: you can scan them, and then OCR the scan
<norwyn> Razor-X but with what OCR-program?
<tritium> norwyn, "apt-cache search OCR" to find a few
<tritium> I see at least clara, gocr, and ocrad
<norwyn> tritium: do you know any of these, do  they recognise good?
<tritium> norwyn, sorry, I've never tried any of them.
<dave_> Hey, where's a good how-to to set up sound in ubuntu? I thought it was supposed to be set up by the default isntall
<tritium> dave_, in most cases it is
<norwyn> tritium: ok. tnx anyway.
<tercel> has anybody had trouble using the torrent for the live/installCD ?
<tercel> it gives my torrent client a double free error
<norwyn> tercel, what client are you using?
<tercel> norwyn: ctorrent
<norwyn> tercel: ok. never heard of ;)
<Razor-X> haha, i'm playing nethack now ;)
<dave_> What's the difference between snd-intel8x0 and snd-intel8x0m?
<tercel> norwyn: its very simplistic, command line, small, and written in C. I like it:)
<tercel> norwyn: of course, even a corrupt .torrent should never produce a double free error! but I was just wondering if it was my or everybody
<tercel> s/my/me
<dave_> I lack a /dev/dsp, how does /dev/dsp get created?
<Razor-X> tercel: you forgot the last '/'
<Razor-X> my sed version errors if I don't
<tercel> Razor-X: indeed
<norwyn> tercel: ok. sounds good. yeah.
* Razor-X can't wait to become an Ubuntu member
<tercel> what sounds good?
<tensor> hello, what player can i use to play mp3s on ubuntu?
<tercel> Razor-X: member? you mean like, a dev?
<gyaresu> dave_, cat /proc/asound/cards
<tritium> dave_, have you looked around in /proc/asound for some clues as to what's going on?
<gyaresu> dave_, see if you've got any cards recognised...
<Razor-X> tercel: yeah
<dave_> it says no sound cards
<goldfish> tensor: beep-media-player is good
<gyaresu> tensor, xmms
<Razor-X> I have the testimonials, the docs in my name
<tercel> ahh
<Razor-X> now i've applied
<norwyn> tensor: I would suggest Amorak.
<tercel> Razor-X: are you already in the process then?
<tensor> oks, thanks goldfish, gyaresu
<dave_> I have a 82801 intel corp. high definitoin audio controller, which uses the snd_intel8x0 module
<Razor-X> tercel: yeah
<tensor> norwyn, thanks, will try that out too
<tercel> Razor-X: what do you develop?
<tritium> tensor, rhythmbox, xmms, beep are others
<Razor-X> tercel: it's not just developers
<dave_> gyaresu: I have the correct modules developed, how do I get asound to recognize the device?
<tritium> tercel, you too can become a member :)
<Razor-X> an Ubuntu member writes documentation, develops if possible, and overall helps the project
<Razor-X> i'm shooting for maintainership ;)
<tercel> oh I see. thats a cool idea
<tercel> Razor-X: good luck then:)
<Razor-X> tercel: thanks ;)
<gyaresu> dave_, is the 82801 coming back from cat /proc/asound/cards?
<Razor-X> I'm most likely gonna be the youngest member
<tritium> Razor-X, I hope you'll consider help out the MOTU, in that case.
<dave_> gyaresu: no, that's from lspci, /proc/asound/cards says no sound cards found
<norwyn> tensor: but you will need to download some additional files as the gstreamer-mad, and so on. It's all in the Ubuntuguide.org
<Razor-X> tritium: the hardest maintainer field?
<dave_> err, rather, it says, "--- no soundcards ---"
<Razor-X> hell yes! ;)
<Razor-X> I wanna be in the line of duty
<tensor> norwyn, yeah will do
<Razor-X> *front lines
<gyaresu> dave_, ah. then it hasn't been recongnised and you'll need to mess with the modules.
<airmikey> trying to install pakages but keep getting this   W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb
<airmikey>   MD5Sum mismatch
<tercel> tritium: thanks, but no:) I'm actualy a gentoo dev. I'm installing ubuntu on a second partition because its what I reccomend for people that dont want a source distro, and I figure I should at least have it arround to play with before I reccomend it to people
<dave_> gyaresu: I have the correct modules loaded -.-
<gyaresu> dave_, well a) no. or b) they are loaded in the wrong order.
<gyaresu> dave_, damn linux! :)
<tritium> tercel, ah, okay.  Well, at least you know you're welcome anytime :)
<tercel> :)
<bimberi> airmikey: edit your sources.list and remove the "us."
<Razor-X> tercel: ahhh, a gentoo dev, eh?
<dave_> gyaresu: How do you load them in the correct order?
<Razor-X> gentoo'icians are highly respected ;)
<tritium> tensor, check this out for more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SilentSol> WOOT downloading ubuntu at a whopping 405kb/sec
<dave_> gyaresu: Isn't "modprobe snd-intel8x0", which loads all the other modules, the correct order
<tercel> Razor-X: realy? most people think we are all ricers
<Razor-X> tercel: not for those who know what it actually means to be a "gentoo-dev"
<MachineScrew> Has any one has sucsess with printing on a HP DeskJet
<XRayNuke> tritium: it looks like using the JDK instead of the JRE gets the symlinks from /usr/alternative slightly wrong, as the jdk doesn't install a plugin, but the jdk has a jre/ subdirectory that does have a plugin .so in it.
<tercel> hehe yea
<Razor-X> when I first tried out gentoo I was like "OMG, those people are so F'ing cool!" ;)
<XRayNuke> tritium: unfortunately changing those didn't fix anything.
<Razor-X> when I first tried out gentoo I was like "OMG, those people are so F'ing cool!" ;)
<tensor> tritium, ok will do
<Razor-X> errr... ahhh
<tritium> XRayNuke, really?  I'm sorry for that.
<gyaresu> dave_, yeah but sometimes the module gets loaded at startup when the kernel auto recognizes it but it makes it unusable.
<Razor-X> stupid'ness ;)
<dave_> gyaresu: i've rmmod'd them all
<biovore> Gentoo is ok.. but building shit all the time sucks..
<thoreauputic> tercel: I think the ricer jokes are good-humoured, and not to be taken too seriously ;)
<tercel> Razor-X: yea the comunity is cool at first, then you realise there are a lot of very annoying users. but overall I love it. and the dev comunity is spectacular, for the most part.
<Razor-X> biovore: not if it's so easy as portage
<MachineScrew> all my pages are comming out wrong
<gyaresu> dave_, and then modprobed them again?
<XRayNuke> tritium: can the JRE be installed the same way as the JDK?
<dave_> yeap
<gyaresu> dave_, right.
<tritium> XRayNuke, did you look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<dave_> just did it again
<MachineScrew> its like all the borders are screwed
<shlomi> Hi all!
<tercel> Razor-X: I'm not like a big time dev or anything, I maintain a few packages. but we've got some people that are realy amazing
<biovore> Try portage is cool.. but build time sucks
<Razor-X> tercel: ;)
<shlomi> How do I install openoffice.org 2 beta on Kubuntu?
<Razor-X> I love compilation, it's awesome
<tritium> XRayNuke, do you mean at the same time?
<tercel> thoreauputic: most of the time yea, but every now and then you run into somebody who is a real jackass gentoo-hater
<biovore> shlmi:get the rpm and alien it
<Razor-X> only problem I have with gentoo is its nonstandard paths
<tritium> shlomi, install the openoffice.org2 packages
<biovore> tritium: they got openoffice2 debs?
<XRayNuke> tritium: yes. libjavaplugin.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins symlinks to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<dsevilla> mmm... hi. anybody using breezy here?
<tritium> biovore, yes.  They're still beta, of course
<gyaresu> dave_, my money is on missing a module or some kernel version weirdness that you'll find in someones blog.
<thoreauputic> tercel: heh - ah well, it's all GNU/Linux in the end...
<biovore> dsevilla: read the topic
<MachineScrew> how can I fix the print boarders
<tercel> biovore: you don't like building things? hmm, maybe you should try out ubuntu... oh wait
<dsevilla> biovore, haha, yeah, but *anybody* has to use it
<tercel> thoreauputic: yea good point
<dsevilla> at least the developers, right?
<biovore> I built things my self.. just the time sucks..
<dave_> gyaresu: i've been searchign
<MachineScrew> any one
<gyaresu> dave_, if you've removed the modules and then reinserted them and you've got all the right modules then...
<gyaresu> dave_, dmesg?
<tims> so how long is it going to take to compile mozilla? amd64 3000+
<biovore> developers do what ever..
<dave_> gyaresu: Should I compile my own kernel?
<MachineScrew> I am trying to be as descriptive as possible
<XRayNuke> tritium: which is itself a symlink to /usr/lib/j2sdk-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so after I pointed it to a libjavaplugin_oji.so that actually exists.
<shlomi> tritium: from where?
<gyaresu> dave_, what are you using?
<thoreauputic> tercel: now Red Hat, on the ohter hand.... </joke>
<dave_> ubuntu? :p
<tritium> XRayNuke, and did you check /etc/alternatives?  Does the symlink there point to the wrong place?  Did you try fixing it?
<gyaresu> dave_, uname -a
<dave_> someone had a problem where acpi conflicted with the sound card
<gyaresu> dave_, prob the default 2.6.10
<tritium> shlomi, they're in the universe repository
<dave_> I passed pci=noacpi in my kernel, but acpi is still being brought up (dmesg)
<tercel> eeeeewww.... redhat
<MachineScrew> any one
<tercel> blah
<flodine>  /part
<shlomi> tritium: OK.
<XRayNuke> tritium: yes. the one in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins points to the one in /etc/alternatives/, which points to the one in the JDK JRE directory
* thoreauputic feels like all the good distro wars are over - nostalgia ain't what it used to be...
<gyaresu> dave_, 'uname -a' |me gets coffee
<tercel> hahah
<tercel> thoreauputic: there are still a few
<tritium> XRayNuke, what does "sudo update-alternatives --list mozilla-javaplugin.so" tell you?
<XRayNuke> tritium: if the JRE can be built using the same java-package(?) script as the JDK, I'll try installing that next to the JDK
<tritium> XRayNuke, yes, I build the JRE with java-package.
<dave_> 2.6.10-5-386
<thoreauputic> tercel: linspire...ewww
<tercel> thoreauputic: some debian zealots, and another distro called sourcemage that tends to hate on gentoo
<tercel> thoreauputic: they dont even get to be spoken about.
<XRayNuke> tritium: no output.
<MachineScrew> My pages that I print on my HP DeskJet have 1" to much on top and about 1" cut off at the bottom and .5" on the sides
<thoreauputic> tercel: ah right - the sourcemage folks would say they thought of it first!
<tercel> to speak of linspire is to give it substance, of which it has none:)
<airmikey> bimberi:thx
<bimberi> airmikey: yw :)
<tritium> XRayNuke, run that command from the /etc/alternatives directory please
<tercel> thoreauputic: yea, and in fact they may have, but that doesnt realy make a diference to me
<gyaresu> dave_, preface comments with names please. (i'm doing other stuff and i rely on the beeps)
<dave_> gyaresu: sorry
<tritium> XRayNuke, actually, that doesn't matter...
<aru_> MachineScrew: is you printer set to the right driver?
<gyaresu> dave_, no probs.
<dave_> gyaresu: so, err, not working :p
<thoreauputic> tercel: oh... wait.. someone thought of Unix a while ago too *grin*
<gyaresu> dave_, default kernel.
<tercel> hahah
<dave_> gyaresu: I can compile my own kernel, but I don't wanna do all that work if it's not gonna work :)
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is back (gone 04:56:21)
<MachineScrew> aru_:yes
<aru_> MachineScrew: My Epson Stylus c62 was set as a c64 which made it print weird
<gyaresu> dave_, compiling is DA BOMB!
<tritium> XRayNuke, you might also try to use "update-alternatives --config mozilla-javaplugin.so"
<dave_> gyaresu: I'm not a linux newbie :p
<MachineScrew> aru_:3740 my printer is 3745
<gyaresu> dave_, once you've got a good .config file it's totally necessary for newer kernels.
<gyaresu> dave_, c'mon dave you love it.
<dave_> I have a config file for 2.4.26
<aru_> MachineScrew: did you try changing it, and is this in one program or all of them?
<gyaresu> dave_, debian experience?
<dave_> I'm thinking about using 2.4
<XRayNuke> tritium: "There are 0 alternatives which provide 'mozilla-javaplugin.so'.
<dave_> yes, debian and gentoo and fc
<gyaresu> dave_, nah. do you have fast internet?
<MachineScrew> aru_:its in all of them
<dave_> pseudo fast
<tercel> hey, I'm glad I had this problem, now I can also tell people that ubuntu has a comunity just as good as gentoo's (if not better)
<dave_> I'll compile the sound support into the kernel with 2.6?
<MachineScrew> aru_:so I belive it a config issue
<tritium> tercel, :)
<gyaresu> then download the linux-image-2.6.10
<MachineScrew> aru_:I am setting it up in GNOME
<tritium> dave_, are you one of those that needs the newer alsa modules?
<dave_> tritium: no, i'm one of those that just wants my sound to work
<tritium> XRayNuke, there's also a "--set" option.  You could try that, I suppose.
<gyaresu> tritium, dave_ hes got all the modules loading and yet no card regognition.
<dave_> there is no linux-image-2.6.10
<MachineScrew> aru_:I got the ppd file off of linuxprinting.org and it still dosn't want to work
<dave_> there's a *-5-386, and I have that, it's the default ubuntu kernel
<MachineScrew> aru_:I also tried to get the latest drivers and the ones that I have are the latest
<aru_> MachineScrew: only thing I can tell you is try googling for a similar problem, thats what I did with mine
<gyaresu> dave_, well you've got /boot/config-2.6.10
<tritium> dave_, which card?
<MachineScrew> aru_:I did to no aval
<dave_> tritium: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FFW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dave_> gyaresu: okay, i'll get the source for 2.6.10 then
<gyaresu> dave_, dave_ tritium chip isn't it? i would install the linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 and see what happens.
<tritium> dave_, a few people have cards that are only supported by the newer alsa modules, so they have to build alsa modules to match the ubuntu kernel.  You shouldn't require a complete kernel compile, though.
<gyaresu> dave_, it'll be quicker if you need to learn to compile that you just get the image.
<dave_> tritium: oh, okay, i'll try compiling the alsa?
<gyaresu> dave_, learn to compile your own while you have rocking beats :)
<tritium> dave_, possibly.  The real expert is crimsun.  If you get a chance to talk to him, he's a tremendous help.
<gyaresu> tritium, get newer alsa modules by newer kernel?
<Mejobloggs_> hi, i have PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4 installed, but it is not configured how i want it. How do i configure it?
<tritium> gyaresu, no, by building from source package
<dave_> gyaresu: i know how to compile things...?
<dave_> tritium: aren't the alsa modules built into the kernel?
<gyaresu> tritium, ah.
<tritium> dave_, yes, but there are newer alsa sources available
<tritium> thoreauputic, any comments here?
<dave_> tritium: So how do I specify which ones to load?
<dave_> tritium: after I compile them?
<Eli-> helloyo: i have PHP 4.3.10-10ubuntu4, how do i add mysql support?
<dave_> tritium: and what's the .deb source package for the alsa drivers?
<tritium> dave_, like I said, I don't think we're certain yet that you need to build them
<gyaresu> dave_, tritium silly question dave but have you edited your sources.list to enable all the fun stuff?
<dave_> gyaresu: universe?
<Eli-> helloyo: i have PHP 4.3.10-10ubuntu4, how do i add mysql support? cant find the php4-mysql pkg
<tritium> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gyaresu> dave_, tritium i had sound weirdness and locking with the default kernel until i upgraded...
<tritium> dave_, ^^^
<gyaresu> dave_, multiverse
<biovore> apt-get install php4-mysql
<tritium> gyaresu, from/to which kernel versino?
<tritium> version
<dave_> i know apt :p
<Eli-> (03:49:23) (biovore) apt-get install php4-mysql
<tercel> well thanks guys, I'll be back if I have any questions:)
<Eli-> says no such pkg
<biovore> Oo
<Leonardo_Lopes> how can I put ubuntu in my native-language?
<tiredofXP> hello
<biovore> Eli: you have universe and multiverse in our source list?
<bimberi> !into php4-mysql
<ubotu> I don't know, bimberi
<bimberi> !info php4-mysql
<ubotu> php4-mysql: (MySQL module for php4), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<biovore> ^ that would probably be it :-)
<gyaresu> tritium, default 2.6.11-*-686 was shazbot then 2.6.10-5-686 was fine. then compiled my own on 2.6.10 all good now.
<bimberi> Eli-: you'll need the "universe" repository
<tritium> gyaresu, 2.6.11 was never supported
<Leonardo_Lopes> all the locales files was removed in ubuntu =9
<Leonardo_Lopes> =(
<Eli-> 1 sec , checking
<bimberi> biovore: yep - got there eventually :)
<tritium> Leonardo_Lopes, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<gyaresu> tritium, that explains it.
<biovore> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe  <-- example
<biovore> then apt-get update
<tritium> gyaresu, yes.  For example, there were never any linux-restricted-modules packages for 2.6.11
<Eli-> oh
<gyaresu> tritium, where are you when the 2.6.12 advocates are around ;)
<Eli-> ok
<Eli-> works
<Leonardo_Lopes> trinity-, it is configured to my native language, the problem is that gnome packages had have their locale files removed... ex.: usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/epiphany.mo doesn't exist...
<Eli-> thx :D
<tritium> gyaresu, busy I guess ;)
<ed1t> does anybody know why my linux and windows time is different? it shows the right time in linux but not in windows
<tritium> Leonardo_Lopes, what removed them?
<goldfish> windows is gay
<gyaresu> ed1t, windows is....goldfish.
<tritium> goldfish, easy there please
<ed1t> it is
<Leonardo_Lopes> tritium, there is no locales files in ubuntu packages...
<Aragorn_Guardian> bye all...thanks by support
<ed1t> it is gay...i just use windows for FrontPage/Dreamweaver/Photoshop
<gyaresu> ed1t, bios time is wrong?
<tritium> ed1t, how did you configure ubuntu to keep time?  UTC?
<bimberi> ed1t: maybe the system clock set to GMT?
<gyaresu> ed1t, now now.
<ed1t> bios time is right
<nalioth> ed1t: windows is ev1l
<ed1t> indeed
<dave_> tritium: so what do you suggest I do?
<gyaresu> ed1t, which version of windows.
<ed1t> xp
<dave_> tritium: I just re-modprobe'd the module, and again no soundcards found
<gyaresu> damn windows support group.
<dave_> tritium: Do you suggest either recompiling the kernel or alsa-drivers?
<Razor-X> mmmm... miniwheats... the snack of champions ;)
<gyaresu> ed1t, region is right i suppos. doesn't think your in helsinki does it or that it's daylight savings?
<tritium> dave_, I don't advice recompiling the kernel.  You _may_ want to build some newer alsa modules.
<biovore> FrontPage  <-- must not be a code monkey..  Dreamwever.. waste of money, Photoshop is ok..
<gyaresu> dave_, tritium it can't hurt to install the 686 linux-image.
<blmartin777> what is a good irc program
<Mejobloggs_> how do i configure a .deb package before installing?
<gyaresu> dave_, if you've got some bandwidth.
<Razor-X> blmartin777: depends on your needs
<tritium> dave_, if you want, install linux-686, but that should not fix the sound issue.
<biovore> irc program for what? linux?
<Razor-X> or, rather, your environment of preference
<Razor-X> I prefer emacs, and thus I use erc
<blmartin777> I use to use a certain one but I can't remember the name os it now
<Razor-X> some may prefer BitchX, irssi, and Epic, especially if you like CLI
<biovore> kvirc
<thoreauputic> blmartin777: commmand line: irssi  X/Desktop : xchat
<biovore> xchat
<blmartin777> alright thanks guys
<Razor-X> I love BitchX for CLI, meself
<Razor-X> and KVirc for X
<biovore> rgr rgr
<biovore> <-- kvirc users
<tritium> dave_, you can install the "alsa-source" package, and then read the docs in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source on how to use kernel-package to build a .deb with newer alsa modules
<tritium> dave_, if you choose to do so, you'll also need to "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<gyaresu> dave_, tritium do that dave.
<^thehatsrule^> O.o
<dave_> tritium: I've already got alsa-source and the kernel headers ;p
<goldfish> irssi > bitchx
<tritium> dave_, super.
<Thorrn4> hello!! I recently tried to add my linux machine onto an existing win network; while I was trying to configure it...I got an error: Child terminated with 246 status. How can I fix this error?
<moparfan90> i am going to have a small lan party a my house and want to know if battlefield 2 is a good game for tha
<thoreauputic> Thorrn4: which program gave you that error?
<gyaresu> moparfan90, on linux?
<moparfan90> is the game on linux?
<gyaresu> moparfan90, no.
<gyaresu> moparfan90, i wish.
<spermie_411> does anyone use nmap in here?
<gyaresu> spermie_411, yes. often.
<moparfan90> oo
<Thorrn4> thoreauputic, Im not sure...but it says "Network Settings" untop of it...it came with Ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<moparfan90> can you play a lan game with the same serial on the game?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm is there a program for linux that can emulate the propertys of gears?
<moparfan90> for battlefield 2
<spermie_411> gyaresu: i m fooling around with it on my 2 computers but i don' understand how log in on a open port?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to reproduce a clock and i need a program that can deal with gears and such for linux
<gyaresu> EnsignRedshirt, cout << "hello world";
<thoreauputic> Thorrn4: kind of hard to troubleshoot unless we know if it was, say, smbclient or samba or some other network utility
<EnsignRedshirt> I picked up a film scanner on ebay that came with a SCSI to Firewire converter.  Any chance that I'll be able to get this to work in Ubuntu (or any Linux)?
<shorty114> when i compiled nmap, it couldn't find GTK, and therefore built it without the GUI frontend.
<shorty114> how do i make it find GTK?
<gyaresu> spermie_411, "log in on a open port?" ???
<cafuego> shorty114: Why don't you just apt-get install nmap ?
<tritium> shorty114, why did you compile?
<shorty114> cafuego, oh, it's in apt?
<cafuego> shorty114: What isn't in apt?
<shorty114> nvm
<spermie_411> gyaresu open a port
* thoreauputic didn't know nmap *had* a GUI
<tritium> shorty114, use apt-cache search to find out ;)
<shorty114> tritium, i'll remember that next time :) thansk
<shorty114> *thanks
<tritium> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.75-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 548 kB, Installed size: 1840 kB
<gyaresu> spermie_411, sorry. can you explain what you are trying to do again. i don't understand.
<tritium> shorty114, sure :)
<devid> hi, does anyone know why system monitor reports 503.8MB of total ram after a reboot, but only 250 when i boot after a shutdown
<cafuego> !depends nmap
<ubotu> nmap: depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4), libgcc1 (>= 1:3.4.1-3), libpcre3 (>= 4.5), libssl0.9.7, libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1)
<tiredofXP> I am tired of XP, everyone tells me to either use Mandriva or Ubuntu, why should I use Ubuntu?
<cafuego> the ubuntu one certainly doesn't use gtk
<nalioth> thoreauputic: nmapfe for *nix and OSX
<tritium> no gui, apparently ;)
<cafuego> tiredofXP: No reason. Try it and see if you like it.
<spermie_411> gyaresu: in other words im trying to get into one computer through another
<aru_> tiredofXP: because ubuntu is 1 iso compared to mandrivas 3
<tiredofXP> sounds good
<EnsignRedshirt> How would I test if I (Ubuntu, that is) can talk to this scanner via firewire?  (I've only used a USB scanner in the past, with Vuescan, and Vuescan detects the USB scanner automatically.)
<gyaresu> spermie_411, 0_o
<tritium> tiredofXP, I suggest trying the LiveCD :)
<gyaresu> spermie_411, "get into" ???
<cafuego> tiredofXP: if it turns out you don't like it, there are about 1500 other distros to try ;-)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: ah, I see fe for "front end"....
<Thorrn4> thoreauputic, I'll brb
<gyaresu> spermie_411, nmap doesn't "get into" anything.
<spermie_411> gyaresu sorta like sshing
<gyaresu> spermie_411, nope.
<spermie_411> =(
<gyaresu> spermie_411, we ARE talking about nmap right?
<spermie_411> just ip scans
<gyaresu> spermie_411, the port scanner?
<spermie_411> yes sir
<tiredofXP> thanks
<gyaresu> spermie_411, no getting in there i'm afraid.
<gyaresu> spermie_411, great for knowing WHERE to get into...
<spermie_411> heh heh.
<gyaresu> spermie_411, nmap --help
<shorty114> cafuego, it's nmapfe
<shorty114> that's the GUI frontend
<shorty114> !depends nmapfe
<ubotu> nmapfe: depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4), libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0), libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4), libx11-6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libxext6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libxi6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), nmap
<spermie_411> a front end for nmap =?
<gyaresu> spermie_411, nmap -P0 -sS -O 192.168.1.1
<tritium> yep
<cafuego> shorty114: Also see 'nessus'
<shorty114> cafuego, will do
<toasta> hello
<gyaresu> cafuego, or wait for the google summer of coding to finish...
<tiredofXP> thanks guys gotta run
<gyaresu> cafuego, Fyodor's little helpers.
<toasta> anyone know why my machine get broken packages error when trying to do update?
<gyaresu> toasta, your sources.list is dodgy?
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> usrepos is probably if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<toasta> meaning?
<Nameeater> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Velcan> How do I dpkg -i asdf.deb without dependencies? ... I get an error 'Package python2.3-gtk2 is not installed.' Yet python2.4-gtk2 is installed.
<gyaresu> nalioth, well there you go.
<glick> hey can anyone recommend a good easy to use web based firewall?
<glick> kina like the one smoothwall uses?
<dell500> does anyone here know where the lm-sensors source is??
<shorty114> wouldn't apt put the nmapfe into the Applications menu?
<EnsignRedshirt> Any hardware gurus here?  Any chance of getting a SCSI scanner to work using a SCSI to Firewire converter?
<nalioth> gyaresu: there who goes?
<gyaresu> nalioth, the 'bang'usrepos
<gyaresu> nalioth, i gotta start writing those down.
<gyaresu> nalioth, you don't have a list by any chance?
<gyaresu> nalioth, something for the wiki?
<Nameeater> Velcan: --force-yes might do it, but the man page says its risky :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Ugh... dmesg shows a lot of errors saying  "ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023"
<gyaresu> Nameeater, Velcan forcing packages scares me.
<bimberi> Velcan: do a "man dpkg" and have a read regarding the various --force options - take care though
<Velcan> should i be scared if thats the only error i get?
<gyaresu> !compile
<ubotu> gyaresu: I don't know
<Velcan> i mean its asking for an older version of python-gtk2
<toasta> this did not work,  got restricted packages output
<toasta> this has not happend before
<bimberi> Velcan: can't guarantee anything - but this looks like a case where a --force-depends might be OK
<ricosuave17> help me please please
<tritium> ricosuave17, just ask your question.
<ricosuave17> my irc is not working i am on telnet. i have lots of problems
<shane_> hello extream ubuntu newbe here.
<toasta> same here
<Thorrn4> thoreauputic, I found out where the program is: in gnome, I went to System > Administration > Networking
<shane_> how can I cange my video driver to one that works better. I can only get 640x480
<toasta> what kind of video card
<shane_> voodoo banshee
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<steve__> how can i make it so gdm doesnt start when i boot up?
<shane_> I have gone to resolution but the only choice is 640x480
<goldfish> steve__: remove it from the scripts list in your runlevel.
<thoreauputic> Thorrn4: right, but that doesn't tell s which component is spitting out errors: you need a command rather than a GUI location
<jasontech> Wouldn't that be just changing init to 3 instead of 5
<apokryphos> shane_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldfish> jasontech: not on ubuntu.
<goldfish> 2-5 are the same on ubuntu
<ricosuave17> come on someone help me plz
<jasontech> I see
<apokryphos> shane_: and..
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tritium> jasoncohen, goldfish is correct.  See this for more info:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<thoreauputic> steve__: echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<shane_> apok I will try.
<goldfish> ricosuave17: what's up?
<toasta> so any ideas on the broken package thing?
<jasontech> What thing?
<toasta> the error while trying to do updates
<dell500>  i'm looking in my /etc/modules conf and it has fglrx on the list more than once, should there only be one instance of it?
<ricosuave17> thank god i at least got irc working
<ricosuave17> i cant log on to root
<nalioth> apokryphos: you miss something? ^^^^
<apokryphos> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<toasta> no root dude
<Thorrn4> I was wondering: how can I load Samba
<apokryphos> nalioth: ?
<ricosuave17> so how do i mount partitions
<glick> anyone know of a good firewall?
<apokryphos> nalioths_dog: hehehe
<toasta> use sudo before mount command
<jasontech> Remove the us. from your sources.list
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: check the above link
<toasta> eg. sudo mount blah to blah
<toasta> jasontech, was that to me?
<ricosuave17> why cant i get root
<nalioth> apokryphos: i sent that link right when he asked
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: check the above link
<apokryphos> nalioth: eek, I guess I did, yeah :)
<bimberi> glick: firestarter (on ubuntu), ipcop (as a standalone)
<ricosuave17> but why cant it use root
<toasta> lol
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: check the above link
<cafuego> ricosuave17: Coz the root account is disabled.
<ricosuave17> why
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: check the above link
<ricosuave17> cant i enable it
<ricosuave17> i did
<tritium> ricosuave17, read the URL
<ricosuave17> i read it
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: check the above link
<tensor> anyone know where i can apt-get postgresql-8.0?
<ricosuave17> i read the link
<ricosuave17> but cant i enable it
<cafuego> ricosuave17: As a security measure. You don't need it. Check the link, as you were told 4 times.
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: then you would know the answer to the question
<ricosuave17> i read the link
<apokryphos> evidently you haven't read it
<ricosuave17> i read the link
<Thorrn4> I was wondering: how can I load Samba?
<cafuego> Thorrn4: apt-get install samba
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: then you know the answer to the question you're asking?
<tritium> ricosuave17, it tells you how to enable it
<toasta> smoke another one
<apokryphos> one wonders why you're asking..
<cafuego> Thorrn4: Actually, it's probably installed already
<toasta> so any ideas on that thing i was talkin about
<ricosuave17> ok
<ray> does anybody know how to get sound to work in multiple applications?
<Thorrn4> cafuego, I tried that...it gave me an error and wouldnt install
<cafuego> Thorrn4: Any particular error?
<ricosuave17> what is the equivalent to konqueror on gnome?
<apokryphos> ray: you'll want to use dmix
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: nautilus
<tensor> ricosuave17, nautilus
<apokryphos> if it can be called that ;-)
<ray> apokryphos, dmix? how do i use that?
<apokryphos> !dmix
<ubotu> hmm... dmix is at http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<tensor> eherm? anyone know where (repository)  i can apt-get postgresql-8.0?
<ricosuave17> humm why wont nautilus let me make a new folder on my root
<apokryphos> ray: though there's perhaps better giudes... check Google if you like
<Thorrn4> cafuego, http://pastebin.com/312961
<jasontech> toasta, sorry, yes, that was to you
<toasta> ahhh cool thanks!
<new> sorry im not used to gnome
<apokryphos> new: you're forgiven
<cafuego> Thorrn4: Which Ubuntu version are you running, Hoary?
<jasontech> I just installed Hoary, and I was having all kinds of problems, something about their server with the wrong packages and all kinds of MD5 errors
<bimberi> tensor: not available via an ubuntu repository atm
<ricosuave17> how do i create a folder ?
<cafuego> !info samba-common hoary
<ubotu> samba-common: (Samba common files used by both the server and the client), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 1843 kB, Installed size: 4436 kB
<nalioth> 1usrepos
<Thorrn4> cafuego, 5.04...I think so
<cafuego> !info samba-common warty
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> hmm... usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> ricosuave17, from the command line?  mkdir
<apokryphos> Thorrn4: cat /etc/issue
<ubotu> samba-common: (Samba common files used by both the server and the client), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.7-1ubuntu6 (warty), Packaged size: 1791 kB, Installed size: 4312 kB
<tensor> bimberi, too bad :(  compile from source? argh!
<ricosuave17> cant i use nautilus to make a folder
<mouse_> hi all
<cafuego> Thorrn4: Do you by any chance have an non-official (ie: backports, java, whatever) enabled in sources.list?
<tritium> ricosuave17, yep
<tensor> ricosuave17, if you have rights, yes
<toasta> jasontech: where exactly would that be located?
<ricosuave17> but i cant make folder on my root using nautilus
<jasontech> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thorrn4> cafuego, I dont belive so
<tensor> ricosuave17, are you logged on as root?
<ricosuave17> what do u mean?
<jasontech> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then take out the us. on all the archive sites
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: gksudo nautilus
<apokryphos> ...if you have to
<cafuego> Thorrn4: Coz samba 3.0.14a-1~5.04ubp1 looks like a weird version string to me.
<bimberi> tensor: yes I'd say so - it is available in debian unstable but I understand that installing debian packages on ubuntu is bad
<Thorrn4> cafuego, http://pastebin.com/312963
<dell500> should /etc/modules have more than one fglrx on the list??
<tritium> dell500, no
<ricosuave17> well this is kind of weird to have to use that command to get root
<cafuego> Thorrn4: When is the last time you can 'apt-get update' ?
<tensor> bimberi, bad? how come?
<tritium> dell500, but it should not hurt anything
<tritium> ricosuave17, that URL we keep talking about also explains some of the benefits of using sudo ;)
<mouse_> does anyone know of a good linux replacement for fineprint?
<Thorrn4> cafuego, if u think that it will help...I'll do it now
<ricosuave17> well i dont like the security
<dell500> tritium, would it be ok to delete the other 4 out of 5 on the list?
<dinocazares> Hi
<tritium> dell500, yeah :)
<cafuego> ricosuave17: In 99.5% of Linux usage you don't _need_ root.
<ricosuave17> well i do
<jasontech> neither does MS, but look what happens to them
<bimberi> tensor: only going by what I've seen said in this room
<cafuego> ricosuave17: No, you only _think_ you do.
<ricosuave17> lol
<ricosuave17> i do need it
<ricosuave17> i do a lot mountings
<cafuego> ricosuave17: ANyway, running 'sudo -s' is not any harder then running 'su -'
<Thorrn4> cafuego, it still gives me the error
<ricosuave17> and a lot of sys confs
<ricosuave17> hey can i write to an ntfs partition
<cafuego> ricosuave17: Yes, but you will destroy the data on it.
<jasontech> Under Apps / System Tools, there is a Root Terminal, which goes right to root without having do sudo everything
<tritium> ricosuave17, it's very unsafe
<dinocazares> I need help mounting smb shares
<nalioth> ricosuave17: only if you're tired of windows (it will do bad things)
<ricosuave17> but i have a windows error
<ricosuave17> i need to replace a dll
<cafuego> ricosuave17: Windows *is* an error
<glick> damn there are no good easy to use firewalls
<ricosuave17> ill ignore that
<toasta> good one
<jasontech> Then use another Windows box with a USB hard drive
<tritium> glick, firestarter
<cafuego> ricosuave17: Then use the recovery console. linux will break the system even further.
<mbotelho> Hi, I'm trying to set up an IMAP server. Tried both dovecot and cyrus21, but I'm getting md5 failures. How can I get it to work?
<jasontech> toasta, did it work?
<bob2> mbotelho: /topic
<bob2> mbotelho: (re us archive)
<ricosuave17> yes but the problem is i dont know were to get the dll in the recover console
<toasta> jasontech: workin on tryin to make it editable
<dinocazares> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # smbclient -L 192.168.0.1
<dinocazares> Password:
<tritium> !usrepos
<ubotu> it has been said that usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dinocazares> Domain=[GAZUL]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<jasontech> You have to use that sudo
<cafuego> mbotelho: Do you have cleartext password stored for your users?
<dinocazares>         Sharename       Type      Comment
<dinocazares>         ---------       ----      -------
<tritium> mbotelho, see above info about usrepos
<dinocazares>         impresora       Printer   Impresora de Eric
<dinocazares>         IPC$            IPC       IPC remota
<glick> tritium, this is to run on a headless server not running X and handing out dhcp addresses
<dinocazares>         print$          Disk      Controladores de impresora
<goldfish> ........................
<tritium> dinocazares, please dont' paste here
<dinocazares>         C               Disk
<dinocazares>         fiber           Disk
<tensor> dinocazares, what's that?
<dinocazares>         ADMIN$          Disk      Admin remota
<dinocazares>         Escritorio      Disk
<tensor> dinocazares, you'd get kicked for that
<cafuego> dinocazares: Please don't paste in here.
<dinocazares>         C$              Disk      Recurso predeterminado
<dinocazares>         KDE34           Disk
<dinocazares> session request to 192.168.0.1 failed (Called name not present)
<dinocazares> session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
<dinocazares> Domain=[GAZUL]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<dinocazares>         Server               Comment
<dinocazares>         ---------            -------
<dinocazares>         Workgroup            Master
<dinocazares>         ---------            -------
<dinocazares> I'm trying to mount an smb share
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q dinocazares!*@*]  by tritium
<cafuego> dinocazares: Please don't paste in here.
<cafuego> <heh> that works too.
<tritium> :)
<shane_> Hello all again.
* mode/#ubuntu [-q dinocazares!*@*]  by tritium
<Dongdong>  Hello
<tritium> dinocazares, please use pastebin in the future
<shane_> Apokryphos. Your hint work great.  I have only had this loaded 2 days now.
<cafuego> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Servo8888> I need some help with the dial up configuration - it seems I need to enter the admin password (password of the current user) to dial up. The user is in the modem group yet a password is still required. How can I solve this issue?
<shane_> I finly got 1024x768
<apokryphos> shane_: cool :)
<glick> hay cant i run smoothwall's firewall and dhcp server apps on another linux distro?
<skora> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<shane_> how compatable is ubuntu with like red hat?  will things for red hat work with ubuntu?
<nalioth> !tell gyaresu about coc
<ricosuave17> i like ubuntu except for the root problem
<jasontech> RedHat is RPM
<tritium> ricosuave17, there is no root problem
<ricosuave17> yes there is
<apokryphos> "All information on Ubuntuguide.org is present on the wiki in clearer and expanded form."   --- this is plainly untrue
<ricosuave17> bbl
<Toba> ;(
<Toba> this sucks...
<apokryphos> I removed it yesterday from the wiki because of that, and someone apaprently added it back in =)
<cafuego> shane_: Not normally. You would need to convert the packages first, and then you have the problem that redhat uses strangely named shared libraries (ie: they broke stuff in incompatible ways)
<apokryphos> heh
<toasta> jasontech: now i get all kinds of errors, like type deb is not known, and when i load the update manager it opens then closes
<tritium> apokryphos, but, ubuntuguide does not always give the best advice
<nalioth> apokryphos: so edit the wiki to make it true
<apokryphos> tritium: I agreee entirely; but I don't think we should lie about what it does have
<jasontech> Use Synapatics
<shane_> Is there a place that we can get drivers for ubuntu, like for wusb11 linksys?
<tritium> apokryphos, I wasn't suggesting that
<toasta> as in
<apokryphos> tritium: I did yesterday, and someone changed it, as I see now. :)
<jasontech> You just removed the "us." part, right?
<jasontech> And left the rest?
<toasta> yeah all of them
<tensor> hmmm, anyone tried modifying the defaut /etc/init.d/httpd script to point to a compiled-from-source apache2?
<jasontech> I don't mean the whole line
<toasta> there were like 6 instances
<Toba> I did system>preferences>icons and taskbars and then unchecked "show icons in menus".  Now I get a little error message that says "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit.".  When I click ok, it does it again. and again. and again.
<Toba> does anyone know why that is and how to fix it?
<dinocazares> How do I gain root priviliges, with sudo?
<toasta> no, i left the line just removed the us.
<tritium> sudo -i, for one
<shane_> \what is sudo?
<tritium> there are a few different switches you can use
<apokryphos> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dinocazares> tritium:What's the -i in sudo -i for?
<Toba> I see nobody wants to help me
<Toba> thanks anyways
<tritium> dinocazares, for a shell.  try "man sudo" to read the manpage description of that option
<jasontech> Try Synaptics under System / Admin
<bob2> Toba: there seems little reason to take it personally
<Toba> I know
<tritium> Toba, be patient please
<shane_> toba I would help if I knew enough.
<toasta> same here
<Toba> but it sorta pisses me off that a simple checkbox in the preferences would screw my box over
<jasontech> Someone over on #gnome had a panel problem
<nalioth> Toba: if nobody is here that knows the answer to your question, do you want us making something up?
<bob2> Toba: it has do nothing of the sort
<Toba> nalioth: sure
<Toba> :)
<bob2> Toba: worst come to worst, you delete your gnome settings and you're fine
<Toba> I also wonder why the hell all the programs I used in the last five years open up when I reboot
<Toba> when I click x I mean close, not come back when I do :)
<jasontech> And did this: gconftool-2 --shutdown then rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel and then pkill gnome-panel... not sure if it will work for you
<sds> hello #ubuntu.... how can I stop X to install graphics drivers... ? I tried 'sudo init 3' to change the run level, tried pressing ctrl-alt-f1 but nothing gives...
<bob2> sds: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> sds, drop to a virtual console, and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<bob2> this is not redhat, switching to runlevel 3 does not do anything useful
<jasontech> I wonder why the Evolution people don't keep the reminders as closed when you do an upgrade from 1.x
<sds> i see
<jasontech> Imaging getting 400 reminders all at once
<spermie_411> this girl just told me she wanted me to put it in her butt =?
<tritium> sds, here's some info on that: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<sds> thanks guys, i'll go have a look
<tritium> spermie_411, and there's no need for you to mention that here
<toasta> jasontech: could i use someone elses source.list
<nalioth> jasontech: i wonder why the evolution devs forgot the weather feature
<pluffsy> hello.
<struggler> Spamassassin won't detect dccifd, dcc_home set in /etc/default/spamassassin, dccproc works ok, any help?
<jasontech> Just a sec toasta
<spermie_411> well shes the one that mentioned it
<pluffsy> anyone here running ubuntu on a powerbook 1400?
<toasta> cool
<spermie_411> in here
<bob2> spermie_411: please stay on-topic
<bob2> pluffsy: if it's new-world, it should work fine
<spermie_411> anywho then'
<pluffsy> bob2: it's everything but new world. :)
<bob2> pluffsy: then it's going to be long and painful
<nalioth> pluffsy: got an iBook here
<pluffsy> bob2: darn...
<bob2> and probably not very rewarding
<toasta> i tried running ubuntu on a G4, it ran horrible, probably my fault
<jasontech> toasta: http://www.electronerdz.com/sources.list
<pluffsy> nalioth: lucky you :)
<nalioth> pluffsy: what is your question?
<bob2> toasta: how so?
<nalioth> toasta: you should try again, G4 ubuntu smokes!
<mouse_> hi all, does anyone know of a good linux replacement for fineprint?
<_james_> in konversation how do you disable automatic /list command
<jasontech> I know, no summary in Evo 2
<pluffsy> nalioth: how hard it would be to get ubuntu running on a pb1400c.
<toasta> it's just really slow and had video probs.
<nalioth> pluffsy: as bob2 said, if its a New World model, no problem at all
<toasta> it runs mac x just fine though so i fugured i did something wrong
<Velcan> okay ... so that deb package i installed using --force-depends is working fine. however now when i open synaptic i get 'You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.' ... how can i stop that?
<bob2> mouse_: best to explain what "fineprint" is
<_james_> i have konversation set up nice it auto connects to my channels and identifies and connects to freenode, but it does a list command and will lag for like 5 minutes
<_james_> therefor e taking 5 minutes
<bob2> Velcan: remove the package
<nalioth> pluffsy: if its an old-world model, you'll be challenged, but it's very doable
<bob2> Velcan: apt, synaptic, aptitude, etc, will not work on a broken system
<apokryphos> shane_: DCC chat? Erm..
<pluffsy> right. well I'll guess I have to  run yellowdog instead. I'm not much of a linux hacker, yet...
<toasta> jasontech: so can i empty my source.list and paste this in
<nalioth> Velcan: fix the broken package
<jasontech> Yes
<Velcan> its not broken
<pluffsy> btw are there any good books for someone who's not new to linux but long from a pro?
<ablyss> hi all
<nalioth> pluffsy: yes, YDL is better suited for macs
<tritium> Velcan, it is because you had to use --force
<shane_> apok having trouble with all the chatter.
<mouse_> ah ok
<jasontech> You will get a few errors on the backports, but the rest should work
<bob2> Velcan: it is indeed broken, it's dependencies aren't satisfied
<theplateau> in konversation how do you disable automatic /list command
<theplateau> i have konversation set up nice it auto connects to my channels and identifies and connects to freenode, but it does a list command and will lag for like 5 minutes
<toasta> cool, given it a try now
<Velcan> it says it want python2.3-gtk2 when indeed i have python2.4-gtk2 installed
<jasontech> Then do an apt-get update
<bob2> pluffsy: I hear "linux in a nutshell" from o'reilly is quite good
<jasontech> Or Reload in Synaptics
<Discipulus> Velcan, apt-get --fix-missing
<bob2> Velcan: so, install python2.3-gtk2.  they are different and incompatibile packages.
* ablyss is second day in Gnome.. and hasn't complained yet :P  ( xfce4 fan here )
<theplateau> linux in a nutshell is a good reference
<shane_> Does anyone have a linksys wusb11 running?
<mouse_> for clarification, does anyone have any good printing software that allows printing multiple pages in 1 page? to save paper...
<theplateau> http://jaypara.sytes.net/files/ftp/ebooks/
<nalioth> pluffsy: the only thing you'll have to really do differently is use BootX instead of yaboot
<theplateau> all the linux documentation u could imagine
<Toba_> someone PLEASE tell me why the HELL ubuntu is running all the programs I've run in the last ten years whenever I boot
<pluffsy> nalioth: but I was thinking of installing ubuntu on my powerbook g3 new world. would you still sugest ydl on that mac? because I like ubuntu better, atleast after a short experiment on my emac.
<bob2> mouse_: sure, lots of tools can do that, including the gnome print manager thing
<jasontech> Are you saving sessions?
<theplateau> running linux is good i chekc it out the library continuously
<Toba_> I was
<tritium> theplateau, all legal, I hope?
<Velcan> okay. thanks.
<nalioth> pluffsy: definitely run ubuntu on your new world mac
<Toba_> but I turned it off
<Toba_> shouldn't it forget it now?
<Toba_> I would think os
<Toba_> but noooo
<nalioth> pluffsy: my G3 iBook runs great with ubuntu
<bob2> Toba_: it has nothing to do with "when you boot", it's your gnome session.
<Toba_> how do I just make it stop doing it?
<Toba_> I turned off save session settings
<ablyss> create a new session and save it as default
<Toba_> thank you
<theplateau> yea i paid for all ebooks, im unusually wealthy :)
<bob2> Toba_: rm -r ~/.gnome2/session*
<pluffsy> nalioth: but how is it long and painful to run bootx instead of yaboot?
<bob2> Toba_: while logged out
<nalioth> pluffsy: not at all
<bimberi> Velcan: my apologies - it would appear that the advice I gave you earlier was bad :(
<mouse_> bob2, oh!... i'll try that out... i'm one step closer to moving to linux.. heh
<nalioth> pluffsy: just a different procedure, is all
<Toba_> bob2: how exactly do I do anything while logged out?
<bob2> Toba_: tho that will probably ruin your applet list
<Toba_> isn't that impossible?
<Toba_> applet list?
<mouse_> bob2, do u noe any for kde?
<Toba_> what is that?
<bob2> Toba_: er, while logged out of gnome
<harris|u> Is have 2 SATA harddrives plugged in, how can I see the other hd?
<giant> hello everyone
<bob2> mouse_: #kubuntu
<ablyss> very good info bob2 :-)
<nalioth> pluffsy: how much linux experience do you have?
<shane_> Does anyone have a linksys wusb11 running?
<Velcan> bimberi:  np ... i would just assume that in going for python2.3-gtk2 -> python2.4-gtk2 they actually improved things ...
<oberon> why am I getting so many md5 mismatches off of the apt servers?
<toasta> i dont shane_
<dylan_> will breezy be cool?
<bob2> shane_: it'd be easier if you just asked your question, even if it is just "Is it possible to use a linksys wusb11 with Ubuntu?"
<Velcan> but i guess i'll install 2.3 as well :-\
<mouse_> bob2, oh... kk
<bob2> oberon: /topic
<bob2> dylan_: yes
<jasontech> Toba_, check ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<jasontech> Or any other "session" files
<Toba_> I created a new one with no startup programs
<nalioth> dylan_: of course!
<Toba_> should that work?
<toasta> jasontech: i get E: Type '' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ricosuave17> hehe i fixed windows
<dylan_> what will the improvements on ubuntu be when breezy is available?
* ablyss loads beep-media-player
<toasta> sorry, im really trying to not wear you out
<nalioth> dylan_: lots more coolness
<shane_> I know that red hat has a rpm for wusb11,  I am just trying to find some one with experiance to help me set it up on here so I can cut the copper.
<toasta> i just dont get it
<Toba_> now how would I go about making the fucking panel stop crashing?
<jasontech> What do you get that in
<Toba_> it'd be cool if someone knows how
<tritium> ablyss, look in universe ;)
<toasta> apt-get
<bob2> Toba_: dude, chill out
<bob2> your attitude is highly unhelpful
<Toba_> I'm trying....
<Toba_> my system was fine until this one little setting fucked me over :(
<bob2> not very hard it seems
<jasontech> You did an apt-get update?
<pluffsy> nalioth: erm I've installed and used like three old world beige g3:s under ydl3 as servers and one as desktop. haven't done stuff like compiled kernels, just compiled some simpler packages.
<bob2> Toba_: so, you did what I suggested?  and you are using hoary, right?
<toasta> yes
<Toba_> yeah I am bob
<dylan_> apt vs synaptic which is better any why?
<Toba_> you suggested deleting my configs right?
<shorty114> dylan_, they're the same thing
<Toba_> I did
<bob2> dylan_: they're different
<goldfish> dpkg 4evar !
<shorty114> apt = cli, synaptic is the GUI
<shorty114> i think
<bob2> dylan_: a better comparison is aptitude vs synaptic
<dylan_> got these messages:
<dylan_>  dylan_, they're the same thing
<dylan_> Toba_ I did
<dylan_> bob2 dylan_: they're different
<pluffsy> nalioth: does ubuntu work with the default kernel on an old world pb 1400c or would I have to do something like compile my own?
<jasontech> What is the first line in your sources.list?
<Toba_> I think my session problem is fixed
<shorty114> dylan_, i'd listen to bob2
<shorty114> :)
<jasontech> synaptic is a gui
<ricosuave17> is there any way to fix the root on ubuntu
<nalioth> pluffsy: it'll work fine
<jasontech> No
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: is there a way for you to read links?
<oberon> bob2: what does the topic have to do w/ it?
<tritium> ricosuave17, it doesn't need fixing, but if you mean enable the account, we've showed you the URL
<Toba_> would panel crashes be a gnome problem?
<dylan_> ok ill listen to bob2
<toasta> lol
<jasontech> Just use the root terminal, its the same thing
<nalioth> pluffsy: the thing is: bootx requires os8 or 9 (it's a macos program that loads linux)
<jasontech> Just like being in root
<ricosuave17> but that url only tell u how to use sudo
<jasontech> And if you want, you can do nautilus --browser to use the gui for files
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: absurd -- it does
<tritium> ricosuave17, it tells you more.
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: man sudo will tell you as well
<nalioth> pluffsy: so you'll need to manually move your kernel and init.whatever to your macos partition (so bootx can see it)
<toasta> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386
<tritium> ricosuave17, see the section titled "Enabling the root account"
<ablyss> well, if you have a piss poor CPU and rather wait a hour for synaptic to load.. and you enjoy that sort of masochism stuff... then synaptic is for you!
<nalioth> pluffsy: and thats the only REAL difference in the linux usability
<toasta> how do you load synaptic
<ricosuave17> ok
<jasontech> toasta, what are you using to edit the file?
<toasta> i know that sounds stupid
<jasontech> Synaptic is under System / Admin
<toasta> openoffice writter
<XRayNuke> pluffsy: the 1400 is a NuBus machine. It's not just Old World, it's entirely pre-Open Firmware.
<toasta> is this bad
<nalioth> toasta: use text editors, oOo introduces lots of non text garbage
<jasontech> Yes
<jasontech> Very
<pluffsy> XRayNuke: and that's bad? :(
<jasontech> Use gedit
<toasta> ahh
<nalioth> XRayNuke: and you use bootx on it
<tensor> use vi
<ablyss> mousepad
<jasontech> Thats why it doesn't work
<bimberi> oberon: the md5sum issue is related to the "us.archive currently broken" bit - expecting you to know that was a stretch though...
<goldfish> use notepad.exe with wine
<ablyss> lol
<dylan_> no, notepad blowz
<jasontech> lol
<w00t> anyone know what package sshfs is in?
<w00t> can't seem to find it with apt-cache search ...
<toasta> lol
<oberon> bimberi: do'h missed it
<RedDevil> hi all... I have made my first fresh install of ubuntu... then I tried to run the synaptic package manager (through the  menu and using a terminal) but it does not run (menu -> .... child terminated with 1 status; terminal -> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:)... what can it be?
<jasontech> I'd of said vi, but I figured gedit would be easier
<ricosuave17> alright turns out i had the wrong link
<goldfish> w00t: shfs-utils ?
<bob2> pluffsy: http://www.icedtrip.net/guides/woody_1400.txt
<ricosuave17> i found the one u gave me
<tritium> woot, apt-cache search sshfs didn't return what goldfish points out?
<w00t> goldfish, doesn't look like it... i think thats different
<ricosuave17> cause u gave me like 4 links
<bob2> RedDevil: did you do an "export" install?
<w00t> shfs-utils is a different apt i think
<toasta> i told you smokin another one would help
<tritium> ricosuave17, I gave you one
<Velcan> anyone know a good site to search and download .deps? coming from fedora i use to use freshrpms.net all the time
<pluffsy> bob2: I've read that. but I thought the normal kernel supported 1400c these days? or is that just ydls kernel?
<ricosuave17> its ok i know how to fix it now thanks. i like ubuntu now i just need to get icewm
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: her'es it again:
<apokryphos> !sudo
<Velcan> .debs**
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<RedDevil> bob2: export install? I gess not, but I am not shure...
<nalioth> Velcan: use synaptic to get your programs
<goldfish> Velcan: use apt-get
<goldfish> or that
<tritium> Velcan, we use repositories :)
<Velcan> i do
<Velcan> but some times my repos i have set just dont cut it
<XRayNuke> nalioth: I don't think *anything* can boot a NuBus Power Mac, except maybe mklinux
<tritium> Velcan, do you have universe and multiverse?
<Velcan> yes
<bob2> pluffsy: I don't know, but I'd be very surprised if ubuntu installed on it
<Velcan> for instance python2.3-gtk ...
<toasta> jasontech: sorry but can you give me the link again, i lost it
<bob2> pluffsy: (afaik 2.6 does not support nubus macines, but I coul certainly be wrong)
<nalioth> XRayNuke: really? i was reading a howto t'other night about a version of bootx for em
* nalioth has never owned anything pre-new-world
<jasontech> toasta, for future reference, never use openoffice to edit config files... http://www.electronerdz.com/sources.list
<toasta> i put it down over there and i think someone took it
<XRayNuke> nalioth: i'd be happy to be proved wrong though, i have a few of those around
<bob2> Velcan: er, python2.3-gtk is in ubuntu itself
<toasta> gotcha
<pluffsy> bob2: are there some easy way for a linux idiot like me to check if 2.6 does support nubus?
<Velcan> actually 2.3
<Velcan> actually 2.4
<w00t> ahh, interesting
<bob2> pluffsy: google, I guess
<nalioth> XRayNuke: lemme send you the links
<bob2> Velcan: yes, both of them are in ubuntu
<bob2> pluffsy: (ie not easily)
<w00t> i install shfs-utils, and I don't have a sshfs executable, however i do now have a command called 'mount.shfs'
<Velcan> synaptic shows no such python2.3-gtk2
<jasontech> Use gedit, or learn vi
<w00t> interesting...
<jasontech> vi is quicker
<bob2> Velcan: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, enable universe
<goldfish> nano is nice
* apokryphos thinks bob2 doesn't like ubotu :P
<goldfish> ed !
<pluffsy> bob2: right thanks.
<Efwis> Has anyone else had problems running Blender??
<Velcan> ... are you seeing it or something ... i enabled univers the same day i installed
<bob2> I do, but I have no idea what factoid it has
<bimberi> !info python2.3-gtk
<bob2> Velcan: well, it is there
<Velcan> i'll double check but ...
<apokryphos> bob2: usually the one you'd first think of.. i.e. synaptic for that one
<ErmaC`> can someone help me?
<tritium> ErmaC`, no need to ask.  That's why we're here.
<ricosuave17> does slapt-get work on ubuntu
<toasta> okay, i got same errors, im given up, only so much one can do!
<goldfish> whats up?
<bob2> ricosuave17: no
<ErmaC`> lol
<goldfish> ricosuave17: lol
<ErmaC`> hmmz wait
<jasontech> toasta, open a terminal
<ricosuave17> hey im a slackware dude
<toasta> okay
<goldfish> ricosuave17: apt-get for ubuntu
<ricosuave17> can i get joe for ubuntu?
<bob2> ricosuave17: presumably slapt-get is a knock-off of debian's apt-get
<Velcan> grr
<bob2> ricosuave17: of course
<ErmaC`> first of all, how do i get the nicklist back :s i didn't remove it
<jasontech> Then type in: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ErmaC`> on xchat
<jasontech> then erase everything, and paste what is in the link
<jasontech> Then quit and save
<jasontech> Then: sudo apt-get update
<toasta> okay i did that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<toasta> no joy
<ErmaC`> i can't get my firefox running :s it tries to start, but then it just quits
<Velcan> im looking synaptics repo settings as wee speak ...Community maintained (universe) is checked ... i see plenty of python2.3-othercrap ... but no python2.3-gtk2
<ricosuave17> #launchpad
<ErmaC`> how come.
<ErmaC`> ?
<ErmaC`> i can't get my firefox running :s it tries to start, but then it just quits
<ErmaC`> thats my question
<toasta> error in line 1 of source.list
<bob2> Velcan: well, it is there
<ErmaC`> how to fix it
<bob2> ErmaC`: what have you done since it last worked?
<ricosuave17> does anyone know what launchpad is?
<ErmaC`> hehe i tried to update it :s
<ErmaC`> but then it said it can't update or something or can't install, and now i cant run firefox anymore
<bob2> ErmaC`: "tried to update it"?
<Toba> hmm
<Toba> it seems to work fine now
<ErmaC`> yes
<jasontech> Ok... try this, in the terminal: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<Velcan> damnit ... i want your magical version of synaptic
<tritium> ErmaC`, how?
<Velcan> :) humor intended there ...
<ErmaC`> bob2, there is an update 1.0.5, and i downloaded it used pakt-get install firefox then and it started fine
<delltony> i have a question i have a dell 9100 and for some reason it constantly runs at 75C according to the i8kmon the fans are running at top speed constantly and top shows a low cpu usage and the load level is low any suggestion on what can be done. or is this a known problem wth dells?
<Velcan> this is just annoying me
<Velcan> can you tell lol
<ErmaC`> but then it returned from an error it says
<ajmitch> Velcan: why not python2.4-gtk2?
<ErmaC`> and now i can't run firefox anymore
<bob2> Velcan: I don't use synaptic
<tritium> ricosuave17, go to the website and read what it's about ;)
<toasta> done
<bob2> ajmitch: some weird package wants python2.3-gtk2, apparently
<jasontech> That will empty the sources.list, then do: sudo touch /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> Velcan: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bimberi> I can't find python2.3-gtk2 either - even on http://packages.ubuntu.com - maybe recently removed?
<ajmitch> bob2: it's not in breezy at least, so it might not be in hoary either
<tritium> ErmaC`, you don't manually download firefox.  You let apt get it from the repositories.
<Hackmo> hey can anyone help me with my webcam problem? I really need to use my webcam and i'm disapointed that it doesn't work with Ubuntu(even though they say it should)
<bob2> ErmaC`: you mean "apt-get"?  where did you get it from?
<tritium> And there's no 1.0.5 in the repositories...
<toasta> okay did it
<bob2> hrm, maybe it was only in warty
<ErmaC`> yes bob2
<ErmaC`> i mean apt get
<tritium> Hackmo, who's "they"?
<gbic> there is no 1.0.5 in the repos
<gbic> you sure you didnt try to install an exe
<tritium> gbic, right
* gbic snickers
<bimberi> bob2, yes! - found in warty :)
<apokryphos> How could a system's temperature shoot up while top showing that all things are low?
<ErmaC`> bob2,  i got that install from www.getfirefox.com... as ussually...
<Hackmo> tritium: it's on the list of supported webcams on the ubuntu wiki
<delltony> i have no idea
<nalioth> apokryphos: fan go off?
<jasontech> Now do: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the following: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<tritium> ErmaC`, you should install ubuntu packages, not from the firefox website
<delltony> the fans stay on
<toasta> awaiting commands
<apokryphos> nalioth: fans looking fine
<tritium> Hackmo, which one?
<jasontech> Then quit and save, and apt-get update
<ErmaC`> tritium, i didn't know sorry, how can i fix that?
<Hackmo> tritium: it's the phillips toucam pro 2
<delltony> i can hear them and they keep running at 2 i think he is talking about my issue
<apokryphos> delltony: indeed
<ajmitch> Velcan: what package requires python2.3-gtk2?
<tritium> Hackmo, is the driver loaded?
<Hackmo> tritium: yeah it shows the camera when I do "lsusb"
<Velcan> gmail-notifier
<tritium> ErmaC`, I'd try to uninstall the firefox you installed off the website, and "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<ErmaC`> tritium, i didn't know sorry, how can i fix that?
<Hackmo> tritium: I posted about it on the fourms, there is more info there if you want to look?
<toasta> oh yeah, you rock!
<Velcan> http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/index.php
<jasontech> Ok
<jasontech> So that one worked
<toasta> yep
<ErmaC`> tritium,  how do i uninstall it?
<jasontech> Now do the same for each line in the URL I gave you that does not have a # in the front
<jasontech> Do the sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and paste each line one at a time
<tritium> ErmaC`, I don't know...I haven't used that installer.  Sorry.
<Hackmo> tritium: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38004
<jasontech> Then save and quit
<ErmaC`> omg
<toasta> okay
<concept10> I wonder why VLC is the only app that plays mp4 videos with sound on my system. MPlayer, Totem-xine, gxine dont work.
<ErmaC`> so i have kinda big problem? tritium ?
<RedDevil> bob2: sorry... what do you mean with "export" install?
<tritium> ErmaC`, no, it can be resolved.
<nalioth> concept10: you have to compile mplayer and have the libfaad on your system
<ErmaC`> tritium,  the question is how :s
<ErmaC`> :'(
<Hackmo> tritium: my camera is on this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hackmo> tritium: do you have any ideas?
<tritium> ErmaC`, how exactly does the firefox installer off of their site work?  shell script?
<tritium> Hackmo, looking...
<Hackmo> tritium: ok thanks
<pajohn> i got a samba question
<concept10> nalioth, when gxine plays, it says it is using libfaad. Do you use VLC?
<ErmaC`> i dunno tritium
<ErmaC`> yes shell script
<goldfish> lol
<pajohn> i want have music on a shared folder that i can access with samba
<nalioth> concept10: no i use totem, but i DO know the default mplayer comes with few compiled in features
<ErmaC`> tritium,  its with a shell script...
<ricosuave17> does trillian work on linux\
<tritium> Hackmo, looks like you need to build the PWC driver.
<ajmitch> Velcan: perhaps you could write to them & ask that it depend on python-gtk2, rather than python2.3-gtk2 :)
<philc> my /etc/network/if-down.d/postfix script is messed up; how can I replace it from a package?
<Hackmo> tritium: how do I do that?
<jasontech> I believe trillian is windows only
<jasontech> Use gaim
<ErmaC`> tritium, ?
<ricosuave17> but it dont do webcams
<tritium> Hackmo, click on the URL for the webcam you have on that wiki page you sent me
<qt2> what is pakt-get, anyway?
<cafuego> !info pakt-get
<tritium> ErmaC`, does it have an uninstall script?
<Hackmo> tritium: done
<cafuego> Not a Ubuntu thing.
<ErmaC`> nope...
<concept10> Anyone use VLC as primary video player?  Does VLC play embedded browser video?  I saw some mozilla plugin when I installed a few mins ago
<tritium> Hackmo, already?
<Nameeater> how can I make apt not download some packages during apt-get upgrade ?
<apokryphos> tritium: any idea why a system's temp would shoot up when a top shows all things low?
<Hackmo> tritium: I meant done as in I clicked the link not built the driver
<Velcan> yea especially now ... i finally found a python2.3-gtk2.deb ... and what should appear ... 'trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/pygtk-demo', which is also in package python2.4-gtk2' ... and 8 tiny reindeer o_O
<tritium> Hackmo, sorry, pwc is available already.  No need to build it.
<ErmaC`> no it hasnt tritium
<tritium> Hackmo, "lsmod | grep pwc"
<tritium> apokryphos, no, sorry
<apokryphos> no worries, thakns
<apokryphos> *thanks
<Hackmo> tritium: ok, done
<Hackmo> tritium: will I /query to results to you?
<tritium> apokryphos, unless powernowd is doing something goofy
<tritium> Hackmo, if you got results, the module should be loaded
<apokryphos> tritium: how would you check that?
<qt2> ...id i get the kubuntu package from synaptic... will that install al the stuff that kubuntu has on my ubuntu install?
<Velcan> i guess ill just deal with the annoying popup whenever i launch synaptic for a while :(
<tritium> apokryphos, you could try restarting it (sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd restart), but that's only a guess
<tritium> Hackmo, correct?
<Hackmo> tritium: yeah
<ErmaC`> tritium,  how do i fix it without uninstall script? :s
<ErmaC`>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb
<ErmaC`> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ErmaC`> :'(
<jasontech> toasta, how is it coming?
<ricosuave17> what new cool stuff is coming in brezzy
<tritium> ErmaC`, what are you doing?
<toasta> jasontech: should there be any spaces in here
<jasontech> Spaces in where?
<toasta> between lines
<delltony> tritium, something i have noted
<Velcan> i would just use mail-notification with gmails pop capabilities ... but i can't google for how to enable ssl with 'mial-notification' for the life of me
<tritium> delltony, what?
<jasontech> It shoudn't matter
<delltony> when i type powernowd the pc will lock
<toasta> cool
<xnoff> question... my buddy needs to do something to his windows hd through an ubuntu live cd, but ntfs is read-only.  anything he can do?
<tritium> delltony, it should only be started/stopped from the initscript
<ErmaC`> tritium, i was trying to install the ubuntu package of firefox again but doesn't work
<toasta> hell yeah
<jasontech> Working?
<toasta> its gettin my updated dude
<delltony> tritium, ok but you don't actually use it by issuing the command?
<jasontech> Good, now go use Synaptic, its more fun
<toasta> lol or something like that
<jasontech> I am gonna go hang with my girl
<toasta> thank alot
<jasontech> yep
<Velcan> why would mail-notification clain to be ssl capable yet not mention how in the man ... :( <crys>
<tritium> delltony, no.  It runs in the background.
<xnoff> question... my buddy needs to do something to his windows hd through an ubuntu live cd, but ntfs is read-only.  what should he do?
<delltony> ok i had just done a man on it is why i asked
<toasta> im out, take it easy
<Velcan> wow ... GO SPELLING!
<ErmaC`> tritium, ?
<tritium> ErmaC`, please be patient.
<delltony> do i need p4_clockmod ?
<NoHope> hey, I can't apt-get install java
<ErmaC`> ok sorry tritium
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tritium> NoHope, ^^^
<ricosuave17> no one listens to  me
<NoHope> tritium, ;)
<tritium> I recommend Method 1 (java-package)
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd start
<delltony> P4 Clockmod is intentionally disabled
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:~$
<gkozlyk> hey
<tritium> delltony, not sure about that
<Hackmo> tritium: you got any ideas on what to do now?
<delltony> possible this cpu doesn't support scaling?
<gkozlyk> anyone here been able to get a USB Wireless card working on Ubuntu?
<tritium> Hackmo, no, if the driver is loaded, I don't know what to tell you.  Based on your forum post, it looks like you've got some log messages that don't look good.
<tritium> delltony, yes
<delltony> so what would i do in that case just invest in dry ice :)
<Hackmo> tritium: ok then thanks for your help anyway
<tritium> Hackmo, sure.  Sorry :(
<tritium> delltony, it's a recurring problem?
<nalioth> delltony: liquid nitrogen drip?
<delltony> yeah
<tritium> Which processor do you have?
<ErmaC`> tritium?
<delltony> i have a p4 2.8mhz
<tritium> ErmaC`, yes?
<delltony> with ht
<ErmaC`> :| the firefox problem?
<delltony> its a lappy so i assumed mobile tech but probably got jacked on that
<ErmaC`> its really urgent cuz i don't have any other webbrowser then firefox
<tritium> ErmaC`, you're going to have to try to uninstall the firefox you got from the website.  I don't know what to tell you to do.  That's not ubuntu-supported software.
<ErmaC`> omg so i have a problem? cuz im new to linux....
<ErmaC`> tritium, is there any other webbrowser provided in ubuntupackages?
<ricosuave17> use opera
<tritium> ErmaC`, yes.  mozilla for one
<goldfish> indeed.
<ErmaC`> ok
<goldfish> try opera.
<tritium> ErmaC`, just try to uninstall what you installed from getfirefox.com
<tritium> Did you try the installer to see if it has an uninstall option?
<ErmaC`> but i don't know how :s:s:s
<ErmaC`> yes
<gkozlyk> anyone here good with networking problems?
<ErmaC`> there is no uninstall option
<ricosuave17> anyone know what cool things are comeing in breezy ubuntu
<JDahl> gcc 4.0
<ricosuave17> ??
<tritium> ricosuave17, the GNU compiler
<ricosuave17> oh any cool things for normal users
<aru_> ricosuave17: gnome-look.org has the artwork for the cd covers :)
<apokryphos> !breezygoals
<ubotu> it has been said that breezygoals is at http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<ricosuave17> ok
<dinocazares> shouldn't the sudo password be the same as the root password?
<tritium> dinocazares, there is no root password.
<apokryphos> dinocazares: no; sudo is your user password
<dinocazares> hehehe, there is now
<dinocazares> :)
<sizzam> i can't find w32codecs with apt-get,  i have all repositories enabled in synaptic
<tritium> dinocazares, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<apokryphos> sizzam: even multiverse?
<tercel> well that was realy nice
<apokryphos> !find w32codecs
<tercel> I like the installer
<ErmaC`> how do i install opera?
<ErmaC`> apt-get install opera?
<apokryphos> hm
<tritium> sizzam, hoary-extras or nerim.net (Marillat)
<apokryphos> !find w32codecs
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: no, you have to d/l the .deb from opera.com. it's painless
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the Backports repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<Madpilot> apokryphos: there ya go...
<ErmaC`> Madpilot, i don't have a webbrowser... else i wouldn't ask for opera :s
<ErmaC`> cuz my firefox is fucked up
<ErmaC`> cant run it
<apokryphos> Madpilot: hm, why couldn't it find it in the repos?
<apokryphos> aha, maybe because it's not in the basic three..
<tritium> ErmaC`, please, I've asked you before about the language.
<tritium> w32codecs is also in hoary-extras
<tritium> (restricted)
<sizzam> thanks guys, i'll give it a look
<ErmaC`> im sorry tritium
<Madpilot> apokryphos: i didn't actually know that ubotu would search repos for you...
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'w32codecs' returned no results.
<apokryphos> Madpilot: yeah, ideally I would have thought it would search those too...
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: you're going to have to undo whatever damage you did to FF, then. sorry
<youth> Where can I get Xlib or Xfree86 if not in synaptic?
<apokryphos> Madpilot: I think it just uses packages.ubuntu.com, in which case it wouldn't find it, yeah
<dinocazares> tritium:How do I change the sudo password? I can login with su root but not with sudo.sudo asks for a password I don't have
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'w32codecs' returned no results.
<ErmaC`> Madpilot,  do you know how i uninstall firefox? so i can reinstall it
<apokryphos> dinocazares: sudo is your user password
<Madpilot> apokryphos: another ubotu trick I'll have to remember. thanks!
<tritium> dinocazares, your own passwd
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: it depends on how you installed it, so I doubt I can help. I'm not any sort of expert!
<teferi_> apt-get --purge remove firefox
<teferi_> or mozilla-firefox, depending
<ErmaC`> ok thx
<tritium> teferi_, he used the getfirefox.com installer, not a .deb
<ErmaC`> thx teferi_
<tritium> ErmaC`, that won't work, as you did not install a .deb ubuntu package
<teferi_> oh
<teferi_> in that case, i know nothing
<dinocazares> tritium:hmm, I guess I didn't set up a password. I'm running Kubuntu Live form the CD by the way
<tritium> dinocazares, oh, you didn't mention that ;)
<dinocazares> tritium:hehe :) Sorry abou that
<Madpilot> can you actually change pws & such during a LiveCD?
<RedDevil> I can't run any program that needs the root password... any suggestion?
<teferi_> sure, it just won't persist across reboot
<tritium> dinocazares, in gnome there's gksudo.  I'm not sure how kubuntu handles sudo on the LiveCD.  Ask in #kubuntu
<apokryphos> RedDevil: what program?
<RedDevil> administrative ones
<apokryphos> dinocazares: kdesu
<dinocazares> tritium:Guess what, they sent me here :)
<tritium> dinocazares, heh
<apokryphos> RedDevil: you can use gksudo {someprogram}
<tritium> RedDevil, they should be asking you for your user password
<apokryphos> RedDevil: and enter your user password
<dinocazares> tritium:Anyway, Ubuntu and Kubuntu aren't that different, the difference is mainly in the GUI
<tritium> dinocazares, that's right.
<gkozlyk> is there as good website showing off KDE?
<apokryphos> dinocazares: difference is in the DE, but they differ on issues such as gksudo/kdesu, as you can see
<ErmaC`> wath other webbrowsers are included in ubuntupackage??? so i can at least search how i can uninstall the firefrox from firefox.com
<tritium> apokryphos++
<RedDevil> apokryphos: yes... but when I do that, I get the error "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<dinocazares> tritium:Is there a /etc/sudo.users file or something like that?
<tritium> dinocazares, yes.  You can edit it with visudo
<apokryphos> RedDevil: odd -- do you get that in all programs?
<dinocazares> tritium:Here we go /etc/sudoers
<RedDevil> apokryphos: yep... all programs requiring root privileges...
<tritium> Good night, everyone.
<apokryphos> 'night
<RedDevil> good night
<gkozlyk> nite
<aru_> can I ask why you guys always suggest "sudo apt-get (app)" instead of "Syetem > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager" ?
<apokryphos> aru_: the former is quicker
<crimsun> some of us are more familiar with apt-get or aptitude
<aru_> apokryphos: is this not a desktop distro?
<dinocazares> tritium:All there is of signifficance in /etc/sudoers is "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" .That's it
<ErmaC`> when i try to run the firefox install again it gives this error:    fatal error [-618] : Couldn't ioeb xpistub library...
<cwillu> and it's easier to say on irc
<ErmaC`> when i try to run the firefox install again it gives this error:    fatal error [-618] : Couldn't ioeb xpistub library...
<kjon> How do I delete all the "foo.blah~" files from my ubuntu?
<apokryphos> aru_: it is a Linux distro
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: epiphany is in the repos. several more, too. just a sec
<apokryphos> RedDevil: apparent fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46708
<ErmaC`> how you mean Madpilot ?
<crimsun> kjon: *.*~ *~
<RedDevil> apokryphos: thanks...
<aru_> so the latter I suggested is not an option since this is a linux distro and not a desktop distro?
<bimberi> dinocazares: Do you also have "%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<bimberi> ?
<apokryphos> aru_: what is a "desktop distro"?
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: there is a browser called Epiphany, you can install it via Synaptic.
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: there's also the whole Mozilla Suite package
<dinocazares> bimberi:No, I don't
<ErmaC`> how do i install that? last one?
<apokryphos> aru_: it's pretty user-friendly, and it works hard on usability, as do major DEs themselves. While some things are only done with shell, most things are done by a GUI way, too
<aru_> apokryphos: if you have to ask then apparently you shouldn't be here :)
<apokryphos> aru_: this doesn't mean that we should trash potentially efficacious ways of doing things
<apokryphos> aru_: no, I just wanted you to define your terminology...which you haven't done yet.
<aru_> the only response I get is from a guy who belongs in #debian :(
<dinocazares> bimberi:Why?
<bimberi> dinocazares: k - that's the line that gives full sudo access to all members of the admin group
<ErmaC`> Madpilot can you explain me how to instal Epiphany? i'm a noob you know i've got linux for now 2 days :s
<apokryphos> aru_: since you can't define your terms I can hardly explain why you're mislead
<crimsun> Epiphany is already installed, ErmaC`
<ErmaC`> where can i access it?
<ErmaC`> crimsun,
<gkozlyk> is there anyone here who has been able to get a USB Network card working
<apokryphos> aru_: evidently Ubuntu is more "user-friendly" than your average Linux distro
<nalioth> ErmaC`: lots of nice programs can be installed using synaptic
<Madpilot> crimsun: thnx. ErmaC` use a terminal. type epiphany
<DekaPink> When I fglrxinfo, it gives me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/561 but it should be like... ATI for my ATI All-in-Wodner Radeo 8500 DV... I've been trying to install it... :3
<bimberi> bimberi: so that the root account doesn't have to be enabled
<dinocazares> bimberi:But, is the default ubuntu user in the admin group, I really don't think so...
<dinocazares> bimberi:hehe, that was a question
<bimberi> s/bimberi/dinocazares/  :) - sheesh!
<bimberi> dinocazares: the one created during the install process is - yes
<aru_> apokryphos: which I agree, but my question is about the common response to use sudo apt-get instead of the menu link
<dinocazares> bimberi:Mine is in group ubuntu
<apokryphos> aru_: if one method is more efficacious, then I'll go for that. IRC is for quick/effective answers. And anyhow, whenever someone says apt-get it's obvious that they mean (i) apt or (ii) synaptic, generally
<aru_> apokryphos: I am refering to offering the command line solution to te gui solution, after all, Ubuntu doesn't boot to cli
<apokryphos> aru_: neither does Gentoo, neither does Slackware -- that hardly demonstrates anything.
<bimberi> dinocazares: is this the livecd?
<dinocazares> BIMBERI:yES, Kubuntu
<apokryphos> aru_: as I said, I go for the quicker option -- both for typing and for executing
<dinocazares> BIMBERI:yes, Kubuntu
<DekaPink> I have no idea what that mesa stuff is. :3
<shane_> Does anyone have the .INF windows driver for wusb11 linksys adapter?
<aru_> apokryphos: sitting in #debian is a better solution for you then, since apparently Ubuntu is a desktop distro :)
<apokryphos> aru_: since you haven't apparently explained what that means, it's quite meaningless
<netsniper> #python
<netsniper> #eiffel
<apokryphos> aru_: and thanks, but I think I'll dedice which distro to go for
<aru_> apokryphos: arguing with an elitest like yourself is pointless, until you realise what your problem is, linux wont be on the desktop :)
<dinocazares> tritium,bimberi:Which one is the easiest text editor for console?I see mc and mceditor are not included in Kubuntu :(
<apokryphos> aru_: Ubuntu doesn't aim to make it so that one never should use CLI, and if you think that's the case you've severely misunderstood its purpose
<bimberi> dinocazares: ahh - ok - that makes a difference - i've been referring to an install
<apokryphos> aru_: then I'd challenge you to demonstrate my elitism.
<Quest-Master> Agreed, apokryphos
<bimberi> dinocazares: nano?
<aru_> nah, I give up, I'll stick with my desktop views and you stick with your 1995
<apokryphos> aru_: considering I've used Linux for around 10 months, I'd say that's impossible
<bimberi> *bimberi uses vi(m)
<crimsun> aru_: you prefer the gui. apokryphos prefers cli. Both of you have preferences. It doesn't make either more correct or better than the other.
<dinocazares> bimberi:eeegh! I just opened /etc/sudoers with it and vi or vim or emacs iaggghh!!
<aru_> If you have to continue this argument, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<crimsun> aru_: nor does it really have anything to do with being old-fashioned. ;)
<ricosuave17> !sarge
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ricosuave17
<dinocazares> I use mcedit, very simple
<ricosuave17> !
<ubotu> ricosuave17: I give up, what is it?
<ricosuave17> what are ubotu commands?
<theplateau> in fstab when adding a smb mount, what should the device and type be?
<aru_> crimsun: I don't actually remember what we started arguing about :)
<theplateau> and can you use the same options there as you do with smbmount
<gyaresu> ricosuave17, http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> dinocazares: try nano - i use vi but wasn't going recommend it as the "easiest" :)
<ricosuave17> !kudos
<ubotu> methinks kudos is at http://kudos.berlios.de
<theplateau> or when u do mount -t smbfs -o options mountpoint
<gyaresu> ricosuave17, then /msg ubotu pastebin
<bimberi> dinocazares: if you're stuck in vi then type :q!
<dinocazares> bimberi: Can nano edit binary files or files with passwords?
<gyaresu> ricosuave17, but do it with /msg and ask then type all the commands in ubotu's message panel.
<dinocazares> bimberi: I don't want it to screw /etc/passwd up :)
<ricosuave17> !List
<ubotu> somebody said list was at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ricosuave17> grr
<bimberi> dinocazares: i very much doubt it
<seth_k> what do you need, ricosuave17 ?
<ricosuave17> just wondering with the botty does
<seth_k> don't abuse the bot
<gyaresu> ricosuave17, yeah. you've got it. now do it in your own window.
<ricosuave17> umm are u the official ubuntu developers
<dinocazares> bimberi: To hell with it. I'm going for it! Jeronimo!!:)
<gyaresu> ricosuave17, no. i'm a helpy person.
<ricosuave17> oh
<ricosuave17> i just wonder why unbuntu comes in kde and gnome but not in other wms
<seth_k> because KDE and Gnome are the big ones
<gyaresu> ricosuave17, standardisation is the key.
<bimberi> dinocazares: /etc/passwd is ascii text anyway
<seth_k> somebody said something about xubuntu with XFCE
<ricosuave17> yes but ice is better then kde
<bimberi> dinocazares: that's the way - in the best cowboy tradition :)
<philc> my /etc/network/if-down.d/postfix script is messed up; how can I replace it from a package?
<dinocazares> bimberi: Hehehe :)
<gyaresu> ricosuave17, you can do whatever you like with linux but the point is IMO to get it working right in one/two desktop managers.
<ricosuave17> well i guess
<ErmaC`> hmmmmmmm
<dinocazares> bimberi: sudo keeps asking me for a password I don't have. How do I change this password?
<dinocazares> bimberi: sudo -s that is
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: ???
<dinocazares> bimberi: sudo root asks me for the root password which Ido have and can login without problems
<dinocazares> bimberi: but sudo -s asks me for a password which I don't have
<apokryphos> dinocazares: it's your user password
<dinocazares> apokryphos:I'm using the LiveCD version
<ErmaC`> Madpilot, i just need to know how to delete the installation witch is not completed, from firefox wich i downloaded from getfirefox.com
<ErmaC`> i didn't know this won't work on ubuntu
<bimberi> dinocazares: (sorry - was away) on the livecd the "ubuntu" account has no password - you can set one from your "sudo root" shell
<ErmaC`> cuz i'm a newby
<dinocazares> How can I change my user password?
<bimberi> dinocazares: once in a root shell - passwd <username>
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: did you get epiphany working?
<bimberi> dinocazares: in your case - passwd ubuntu
<ErmaC`> no Madpilot
<ErmaC`> it doesn't start
<dinocazares> Woohoo!! Finally!!
<dinocazares> :)
<bimberi> :)
<ErmaC`> Madpilot, joris@ubuntu:~$ epiphany
<ErmaC`> bash: epiphany: command not found
<dinocazares> That's original, I got an error message saying user ubuntu is not in the sudoers file :)
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: OK. make sure epiphany is installed. go System menu --> Admin --> Synaptic Package Mngr
<bimberi> dinocazares: that is unusual - but I don't know the kubuntu livecd at all
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: when Syn starts, search for epiphany.
<kutucape> how set standard display manager to gdm
<linuxamoeba21> hey i just got a mac running os 9.2... any way to browse to its network shares in ubuntu?
<kutucape> i'm using kdm right now
<Madpilot> ah... epiphany isn't installed by default...
<gkozlyk> is gnome a more user-friendly GUI, or is KDE?
<ErmaC`> Madpilot,
<ErmaC`> wich should i install?
<gkozlyk> or is it purely by preference?
<ErmaC`> those with a logo near it?
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: epiphany-browser
<ErmaC`> Madpilot, can i send you a screenshot? cuz i get an error....
<dinocazares> apokryphos,bimberi:Now we're talking, I had to edit /etc/sudoers so that ubuntu was in it and now everything is peachy, hehe :) Thanks a lot guys :)
<bimberi> kutucape: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager    (this is a guess - I've not tried this - worth a try though)
<bimberi> dinocazares: yw :)
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: http://www.imageshack.us/
<dinocazares> bimberi:ha?
<dinocazares> ah
<RedDevil> gkozlyk: gnome is faster, KDE is more user friendly... but this is just my opinion...
<dinocazares> your welcome
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: is the error in Syn or elsewhere?
<dinocazares> hehe
<bimberi> dinocazares: correct :)
<linuxamoeba21> any ideas for accessing apple shares?
<dinocazares> hehe :)
<ErmaC`> Madpilot, when i try to install epiphany it says i should install firefox wich don't work :s
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: better to post the file to imageshack, but I'm d'ling. hold on...
<ErmaC`> but
<ErmaC`> Madpilot, i cant access the internet >>> no internet browser
<ErmaC`> remember?
<D1> hows breezy coming along?
<ErmaC`> that's why i'm to fix this :s
<linuxamoeba21> gyar thanks anyway
<Garrison> Anyone know where my modprobe.conf file is? I need to add: options snd-pcm-oss dsp_map=2 adsp_map=2
<ErmaC`> Madpilot, ^
<nickrud> ErmaC` what version of ubuntu are you running? My 5.04 (hoary) depends on mozilla-browser, not firefox
<ErmaC`> yes i'm running 5.04
<ErmaC`> nickrud, i tried to install 1.05 of firefox, but while the installation an error showed up,... and now i can't access firefox anymore, i cant reinstall it too
<nickrud> ErmaC` gak :)
<kutucape> bimberi, thanks
<ErmaC`> :'(
* nickrud hates installs that don't provide uninstalls
<RedDevil> Garrison: try     find / -iname "modprobe.conf" -print
<ErmaC`> can't this be fixed? do i have to reinstall ubuntu :s:s:s:
<nickrud> ErmaC` you don't happen to remember the installation error by any chance?
<ErmaC`> this is really ...
<ErmaC`> yes i do...
<imaek> What port does SSH use?
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: your transfer to me error'd. sorry.
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: if you don't have internet access, how're you posting here?
<ErmaC`> i know madpilot
<ErmaC`> lol
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: different computer?
<ErmaC`> i just cant access any internet-browsers
<ErmaC`> :s:s
<ErmaC`> thats the problem
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: and epiphany won't even install?
<ErmaC`> i can't even install epiphany because of that firefox problem
<ErmaC`> indeed
<nickrud> ErmaC` a possibly stupid question: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f ?
<Garrison> RedDevil; might it be modules.conf?
<ErmaC`> nickrud
<ErmaC`> where is that for?
<ErmaC`> (im new to linux sorry)
* Efwis ok all time to go see ya tomorrow
<RedDevil> Garrison: yep... sorry...
<reka> nickrud: he probably used the binary installer on the FF website
<ErmaC`> indeed
<ErmaC`> reka
<ErmaC`> indeed
<Garrison> RedDevil: Shit, now I can't find that either.
<reka> ErmaC`: so you can't run the installer again?
<ErmaC`> indeed
<RedDevil> Garrison: but that you must have... just let me see were is it...
<D1> is breezy stable enough for an "unstable linux desktop"?
<ErmaC`> i need to get rid of the problem and quick :s
<reka> ErmaC`: did ou happen to read the error? :)
<Madpilot> is there a way to run dpkg -1 [some url ending in .deb]  to install stuff?
<bimberi> kutucape: yw - did that work? (for my own learning)
<reka> *you
<reka> Madpilot: dpkg -i
<reka> Madpilot: installs local deb files only
<ErmaC`> yes i read it but can't remember it
<kutucape> i dont try it right now
<ErmaC`> reka ^
<kutucape> i just want to remove kde thingy
<bimberi> kutucape: k :)
<reka> ErmaC`: what happens when you try and run the installer again?
<ErmaC`> it gives an error....
<kutucape> i have edited the file, i will tell you when it's done
<ErmaC`> reka it gives an error
<User1945210515> guy's what happen to me ? Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/gaim-data_1.3.1~5.04ubp1_all.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 66.90.101.204 80] 
<reka> ErmaC`: more info :)
<ErmaC`> :p
<Madpilot> reka: too bad, thought that could fix ErmaC`'s problem...
<reka> ErmaC`: post a screenshot if possible
<ErmaC`> k w8t
<nickrud> ErmaC` what does dpkg -l
<nickrud> heh
<User1945210515> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net <== still a live ??
<nickrud> ErmaC` what does dpkg -l 'mozilla*' say?
<ErmaC`> nickrud,  i dont know
<User1945210515> or dead
<reka> Madpilot: i don't think the installer is in deb format
<bimberi> User1945210515: should be - probably busy
* reka doesn't use FF
<ErmaC`> ||/ Naam           Versie         Omschrijving
<ErmaC`> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<ErmaC`> un  mozilla-browse <geen>         (geen beschrijving beschikbaar)
<ErmaC`> iU  mozilla-firefo 1.0.4-1ubuntu3 dummy transitional package
<ErmaC`> pn  mozilla-firefo <geen>         (geen beschrijving beschikbaar)
<ErmaC`> pn  mozilla-firefo <geen>         (geen beschrijving beschikbaar)
<ErmaC`> pn  mozilla-firefo <geen>         (geen beschrijving beschikbaar)
<Madpilot> reka: probably not. but Opera 8.01 is...
<ErmaC`> un  mozilla-psm    <geen>         (geen beschrijving beschikbaar)
<ErmaC`> un  mozilla-thunde <geen>         (geen beschrijving beschikbaar)
<ErmaC`> rc  mozilla-thunde 1.0.debian1-1u Mozilla Thunderbird Dutch Language/Region Pa
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<ErmaC`> un  mozilla-thunde <geen>         (geen beschrijving beschikbaar)
<crimsun> ErmaC`: please use the topic's pastebin for floods
<ErmaC`> woops
<ErmaC`> its in dutch sorry
<ErmaC`> i'm running dutch ubuntu
<nickrud> ErmaC` sorry, I should have said #flood :)
<reka> ErmaC`: don't paste here please
<ErmaC`> crimsun cant access browser so
<ErmaC`> sorry
<reka> use the pastebin in the topic
<dylan_> how to install 3d acceleration for graphics driver?
<reka> oh, can't access browser :)
<User1945210515> since yesterday bussyyy ??
<crimsun> dylan_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bimberi> User1945210515: another mirror is http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/
<apokryphos> ubotu: shirts at http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<ubotu> apokryphos: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<EnsignRedshirt> Any hardware gurus around?  I'm curious to see if I can get a SCSI scanner to work through a SCSI/Firewire convert (OrangeMicro).  It seems to work fine on a Mac.
<ErmaC`> reka how can i get on pastebin if i don't have a web-browser :s:s:s:s
<ErmaC`> not..
<apokryphos> ubotu: shirts is at http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<nickrud> Erhm, I didn't realize 1.0.4 was available anywhere
<RedDevil> Garrison: sorry again... 4:30 am... "/etc/modules" and "/etc/mkinitrd/modules"... probably you want the first one...
<nickrud> in ubuntu, that is
<reka> ErmaC`: join #flood
<reka> ErmaC`: then nickrud can see your output
<ErmaC`> ok i'm on flood now
<reka> in a dedicated flood channel
<aru> at least he didnt paste a guitar tab
<dylan_> ok but i have a graphics processor not a card
<reka> ErmaC`: ask nickrud if he's ready
<Garrison> RedDevil: Thanks.
<User1945210515> apt-get update
<User1945210515> E: Malformed line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<User1945210515> ??
<User1945210515> what happen
<shorty114> obviously your sources.list is b0rked
<ErmaC`> hmmz
<shorty114> check line 35
<ErmaC`> nobody answers :'(
<RedDevil> good night, all
<jasontech> Make sure you aren't editing sources.list in OpenOffice
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: sorry, can you translate from Dutch? :)
<ErmaC`> hehe ok
<ErmaC`> :p
<nickrud> ErmaC` try running sudo apt-get install -f ; your mozilla 1.0.4 is unpacked but not installed; -f fixes most things
<shorty114> jasontech, you _are_ joking, right...
<kutucape> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Madpilot> I know enough Dutch to order a beer politely, no more...
<jasontech> No... someone here earlier was editing it in OpenOffice
<jasontech> And got the same error, but on line 1
<nickrud> mozilla-firefox 1.0.4, that is, I assume it's a backport?
* EnsignRedshirt suspects that if there are any hardware gurus here, they are too busy laughing at his optimisitc naivete.
<jasontech> And who has 35 lines in their sources.list?
<SymGeosis> Has anybody had any luck getting hplip to work with a HP PSC printer/scanner?
<jasontech> Unless there are a lot of comments, that would seem unreasonable
* SymGeosis can't get it to detect his printer even though he set it up via gnome.
<jasontech> Has anyone had any luck with a Dell/Lexmark Z615?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there an auto cad like program for ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmmm... my sources.list has 82 lines.
<jasontech> I'd hate to do an update
<newbie> is there a way to view quick time movies on linux if they are embeded in webpage
<jasontech> mplayer
<EnsignRedshirt> Wait... half are commented out.
<jasontech> plugin
<newbie> ya i need plugin for it
<jasontech> apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<reka> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there's a few....quick apt-cache search returned qcad
<ErmaC`> whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ErmaC`> nickrud is godlike
<ErmaC`> he fixed firefox bug
<ErmaC`> :p
<newbie> \thanx jasontech will try it for sure
<jasontech> Anyone know when the gnome servers are going to come back up?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> reka thanx apreciate it i need the program to build a wood clock
* nickrud points to his previous screwups, and laughs
<newbie> working like a charm thanx again
<newbie> bye
<DekaPink> I'm trying to play a DVD in Mplayer and it's saying "Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio"
<reka> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there's probably heaps others out there
<ErmaC`> everybody thanks who helped me on the firefox problem ;)
<Madpilot> ErmaC`: np. good luck with Ubuntu!
<hyphenated> DekaPink: that means it crashed
<reka> ErmaC`: what was the fix?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool i'll find them and try them one by one and see what i like the best
<ErmaC`> just shut down the running firefox
<reka> lol
<DekaPink> hyphenated: Yes, obviously... How do I stop it from doing that? Heh.
<hyphenated> DekaPink: I never made the mplayer packages work, and ended up building it myself. not the recommended approach :-)
<ErmaC`> didn't know there was one running in backgroundprocess or something
<ErmaC`> it was invicible
<ErmaC`> so i didn't know
<ErmaC`> and now it works again
<ErmaC`> needed to reinstall
<ErmaC`> i'm going to sleep
<DekaPink> It's worked with everything but DVD so far~
<ErmaC`> byebye guys
<ErmaC`> thx a lot everybody
<jasontech> Anyone tried f-spot?
<nickrud> ErmaC` more pedantically, you needed to complete the install, that's what the U in the second column meant
<gkozlyk> anyone have experience getting a USB network card running?
<ErmaC`> ooooooh ok
<hyphenated> DekaPink: yup, that's because the crash is inside one of the decoders for dvd audio
<reka> DekaPink: i don't use mplayer...but you sure it has DVD capability included?
<ErmaC`> hope i won't have same problem in the future ;)
<ErmaC`> byebye xxx
<hyphenated> (which won't affect everything else)
<jasontech> Make sure you have libdvdcss
<ErmaC`> nn
<DekaPink> reka: I installed the DVD thing from ubuntuguide.org :3
<reka> DekaPink: what thing?
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<reka> DekaPink: future suggestion: come here or read wiki pages rather than opting for ubguide
<DekaPink> reka: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<jasontech> hey, shorty114, the reason the girl is in both ads is because they both bought the same picture
<philc> how do I remove services from startup?
<reka> DekaPink: should work then... you tried running it in totem?
<shorty114> jasontech, there must be thousands, if not more, of stock photos of girls in headsets... why the same one?
<pluffsy> do you guys know what the bigger news in gnome 2.12 will be?
<nickrud> philc the brute force method is removing links from /etc/rc2.d; read up on update-rc.d for the approved method
<jasontech> coincedence
<_eric> karamba  o superkaramba?
<ricosuave17> does superkaramba work on ubuntu
<DekaPink> reka: It just kind of plays really slow with no audio in totem... I think my DVD drive is screwed up. It's pretty old.
<reka> philc: i've seen rcconf recommended before
<reka> DekaPink: [1]  slowness: enable DMA [2]  no audio: try using totem-xine
<jasontech> DekaPink, did you do sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<DekaPink> jasontech: I did not do that. :3
<reka> DekaPink: that's for no [1] 
<jasontech> or whatever the dvd device is
<jasontech> you may also want to edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<gyaresu> reka, rcconf is cool. thanks.
<nickrud> philc since reka mentioned rcconf, I'll add that sysvconfig is pretty good as well, I always forget those two :)
<normal1> hey
<normal1> how do you get just the normal text editor
<normal1> where is it located
<cmatheson> normal1: what is normal... vi?
<jasontech> gedit
<gyaresu> normal1, gedit vi
<reka> gyaresu: i have yet to try it.  so it's good?
<Razor-X> gyaresu: vi?
<nickrud> normal1 /usr/bin/gedit is the 'text editor'
<normal1> cool thanks man
<Razor-X> use emacs for a text editor
<gyaresu> Razor-X, vim then.
<Razor-X> and everything else you could ever imagine
<Razor-X> like nethack
* Razor-X whets lips
<gyaresu> reka, ncurses asterix based simple list.
<Razor-X> gyaresu: why not true ViLE?
<Razor-X> s/true/try/
<gyaresu> Razor-X normal1 , vimtutor
<Razor-X> gyaresu, normal1: open emacs, C-h t
<Razor-X> (Control+h, then hit 't')
<gyaresu> Razor-X, vim is the start of a loving Server Admin career.
<nickrud> normal1 vim is for users/sys admins, emacs is for masochists :)
<Razor-X> gyaresu: emacs is the end of all your text editing worries
<reka> here we go...
<Razor-X> nickrud: the latter is bad? ;)
<nickrud> lol
<reka> vim vs emacs
<gyaresu> heh
<reka> blah blah blah :)
<Madpilot> oh Dog, an editor jihad. everyone duck... :p
* Razor-X squares himself for battle
<jasontech> I like Notepad
<Razor-X> hyah!!!!
<DekaPink> Totem doesn't even know the DVD is there now... :3
<reka> Razor-X: you should know bette, aren't you a NUN?
* Razor-X glares at jasontech
<reka> NUM rather
<jasontech> lol
<reka> :)
<Razor-X> reka: it's a joke
<netsniper> When trying to figure out which is better, see which man page is large...
<Razor-X> NUN
<gyaresu> Razor-X, reka I've never used emacs.... I'll let you know how i go with nethack :)
<Razor-X> gyaresu: I used to be a vim user
<Razor-X> definitely second-best, IMO
<Razor-X> (not meant as a bad thing)
<Razor-X> nano pales to vim's power
<gyaresu> Razor-X, better be some jiggy shortcuts...
<jasontech> dekapink, what did you do?
<Razor-X> my main emacs reason is Dvorak, actually
<Razor-X> and then I got drawn in by the power
<DekaPink> jasontech: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd and sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<gyaresu> Razor-X, insert 'MUHAHA'
<drew> what kernel version is hoary?
<Razor-X> or as a vim user would say, seduced by the dark side ;)
<gyaresu> drew, mu
<nickrud> I thought about dvorak, but decided to keep 30 odd years of muscle memory.
<netsniper> drew, 2.6.10
<Razor-X> still, I want to try TECO and ed
<drew> thanks netsniper
<Razor-X> nickrud: i'm about half as old as your muscle memory is
<nickrud> lol
<gyaresu> drew, sorry for facetious comment.
<jasontech> It might the xine part not recognizing it... make sure that the config is set to /dev/dvd
<nickrud> Razor-X then, you have a better chance of getting both useable ;)
<Razor-X> i'll bet in the old days they had TECO vs. ed fights
<Razor-X> ;)
<jasontech> I'm not familiar with totem, so I don't know if the config is the same
<Razor-X> nickrud: ezzatly, heh
<Razor-X> I doubt i'll ever be able to go back to QWERTY
<DekaPink> jasontech: Where do I look for that? Heh.
<jasontech> No idea in totem
<jasontech> but just a sec
<The_Vox> nickrud: I dumped 25+ years of muscle memory back when I changed to dvorak...worth every second :)
<gyaresu> Razor-X, emacs21 ?
<gyaresu> Razor-X, damn apt-cache search emacs
<nickrud> The_Vox don't confuse me, I'm ossified ;P
<Razor-X> gyaresu: yeah, I use emacs21-nox
<gyaresu> Razor-X, I'm sure i did this a couple of years ago...
<The_Vox> nickrud: lol!
<jasontech> Do you have xine under Sound & Video?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: haha, true that
<gyaresu> Razor-X, nox? like stargate?
<Razor-X> gyaresu: like, No X Windows ;)
<Razor-X> I prefer emacs over xemacs, but that's my preference
<Razor-X> that's because I love my hand compiled terminal emulator
<Razor-X> but, that's your choice, really
<gyaresu> Razor-X, where's the repository for emacs21-nox? i'm not showing it.
<Razor-X> ah hmmm....
<The_Vox> gyaresu: it's in main
<gyaresu> Razor-X, sorry to be a pain but you started this :)
<Razor-X> gyaresu: no, I have a _billion_ repos
<Razor-X> true, I added most of 'em after emacs
<jasontech> dekapink: If you don't have xine, install xine-ui and then run xine and look for the setup button then go to media, and you will see dvd playback
<Razor-X> but, my sources.list is huge huge
<gyaresu> sorry 'my bad'
<gyaresu> typo
<gyaresu> The_Vox, thanks.
<Razor-X> I have a 67 line sources.list ;)
<The_Vox> gyaresu: np
<jasontech> well all, I've got a beautiful woman waiting for me in bed, so see ya
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I want a copy of that, if it has comments on what's for what :)
<The_Vox> jasontech: lucky you :) have fun ;)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: ahhh, that it does not ;)
<reka> jasoncohen: an i have a copy of your woman? :P
<reka> *can
<ricosuave17> how do i use apt-get again?
<ricosuave17> can i run kopete on gnome?
<nickrud> ricosuave17 yes, sudo apt-get install kopete
<ricosuave17> ok. how was it that i enabled root account?
<kirk_> can someone give me a hand with isntallation on a Mac... msg me please.
<Razor-X> ricosuave17: yes on both
<Razor-X> errr, yes on the latter
<DekaPink> Xine just plays the warning from the DVD and then errors. --;
<nickrud> ricosuave17 I hope you have broadband, that will pull in a lot of packages
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install blahpackage
<reka> ricosuave17: apt-cache search <keywords>, apt-cache show <package>, sudo apt-get install <package>
<reka> ricosuave17: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<ridejib> hey folks
<kirk_> could someone give me a hand installing Ubuntu on a mac?
<Razor-X> kirk_: wait for nalioth
<The_Vox> Razor-X: you should add comments to it when you add repositories to your sources list :P
<kirk_> okay
<ridejib> kirk_: have you downloaded the PPC iso of Ubuntu?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I want a copy of it anyway...I'll check what is in which one and add the comments myself :)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: as a programmer, and LaTeX writer, and other text file things, I've only written verbose comments in two instances
<Razor-X> and both were in a Pascal class I took in 7th
<decaf> how can I read a .pdb file?
<Razor-X> ;)
<decaf> it seems a palm doc.
<Razor-X> decaf: there's a good Palm DOC Reader for Windows, I remember, run it in WINE
<kirk_> ridejib: yes, the install-live verson... I have no idea what do do to get started
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I would most definetely never want to have to maintain any code you write :)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: you haven't seen my variables ;)
<Razor-X> like System.WriteLine("Enter a number")
<Razor-X> OMG, I need a variable
<Razor-X> int x;
<Razor-X> System.ReadLine(x);
<Razor-X> s/ /;/
<ridejib> kirk_: the live cd isn't the normal install cd, so what you can do, is put the cd in your tray and reboot your machine. Ubuntu will load for use, and if you dislike it, reboot and remove the cd
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I would hate maintaining code written by you, most definetely :P
<Razor-X> The_Vox: XD
<The_Vox> Razor-X: anyway, I want a copy of your sources list :)
<Razor-X> here y'are
<Razor-X> want it in #flood?
<DekaPink> Now I can't get the DVD out. Woohoo.
<Madpilot> DekaPink: sudo eject
<Razor-X> DekaPink: sudo eject -f /path/to/dvd
<The_Vox> Razor-X: sure
<ridejib> is there some sort of shortcut to putting peoples names before what you are typing? I'm a newb to irc :-\
<reka> ridejib: first few chars then <tab>
<DekaPink> Thank you.
<ridejib> reka: thanks
<qt2> Riddell, first few letters, then press tab until you see the name.
<reka> qt2: ironic
<reka> :)
<ridejib> qt2, thanks.
<qt2> ...lmao.
<reka> lol
<bimberi> :)
<qt2> ...
<qt2> *ridejib
<reka> ridejib: you just saw the bad thing about tab-completion :)
<ridejib> lol, yes i did
<nickrud> yeah, not reading before continuing :)
<nickrud> Razor-X I had to step away, I'd love to see 67 source lines myself :)
<desrt> hello, ubuntu types.
<ridejib> hello desrt
<desrt> ridejib; how are you this evening?
<IceGuest_5> how do i install xfree86?
<desrt> IceGuest_5; why do you want to do that?
<ridejib> desrt: fantastic. and yourself?
<desrt> ridejib; reasonably good.
<nickrud> IceGuest_5 if you are using hoary, you really don't want Xfree86
<The_Vox> Razor-X: did you paste it in the pastebin site?
<Razor-X> done on Pastebin, whoever wants to see ;)
<IceGuest_5> its not for me its for a friend.. she said she needs it.
<IceGuest_5> lol
<Razor-X> www.pastebin.com
<desrt> ridejib; what are you up to tonight?
<Razor-X> http://pastebin.com/313039
<ridejib> desrt: actually, jsut about to leave so I can study for a chemistry exam. I don't know why I wait until 12:30 am to do this stuff
<Razor-X> a big-ass sources.list for y'all
<desrt> ridejib; it has something to do with being a student :)
<desrt> what sort of chem?
<decaf> I think you meant DocReader, Razor-X. it works but have problems with languages other than english, thank you.
<IceGuest_5> channel
<jasmuz> ridejib: because you dont like to study much
<Razor-X> decaf: hmmmm?
<IceGuest_5> lol nickrud, she said she needs it to install wine
<nickrud> Razor-X my hat's off to you, keeping experimental working with hoary :)
<IceGuest_5> :-\
<bienve> jasmuz no sabia que supieras ingles ejje :p
<ridejib> desrt: yeah, it does. It's the second part of introductory. Right now we are doing Organic stuff
<Razor-X> nickrud: hahaha ;)
<bienve> yo no se mano :(
<ridejib> jasmuz: you are 100% correct
<Razor-X> !espanol
<ubotu> from memory, espanol is Ubuntu documentation in Spanish http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SpanishDocumentation
<Razor-X> errr!
<desrt> ridejib; organic is fairly easy.  the naming isn't :)
<Razor-X> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Razor-X
<Razor-X> damn it, I can't remember!
<GigaClon> after installed kubuntu desktop how do i change to it from Gnome
<reka> #ubuntu-es
<IceGuest_5> lol nickrud, she said she needs it to install wine
<ridejib> desrt: so far it's treating me ok. Just time consuming
<desrt> GigaClon; it should appear on the "sessions" menu on the login screen
<desrt> ridejib; ya.  more rote memorisation than in most other parts of chem
<Razor-X> GigaClon: when you go to the Desktop Manager, select Kubuntu under Session Type
<nickrud> IceGuest_5 then, she needs a little kind education, it seems
<IceGuest_5> When i try to install wine it says that i need X support.. :-\
* Razor-X loves math
<IceGuest_5>  *** Warning: X development files not found. Wine will be built without
<IceGuest_5> *** X support, which currently does not work, and would probably not be
<IceGuest_5> *** what you want anyway. You will need to install devel packages of
<IceGuest_5> *** Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<IceGuest_5> she gets that message
<Razor-X> yet my dad, the ever smart engineer, doesen't like my pursuit
<IceGuest_5> she is an ABSOLUTE BEGINNER with ubuntu
<desrt> IceGuest_5; apt-get build-dep wine
<Razor-X> IceGuest_5: no pasting more than 3 lines in the channel
<IceGuest_5> srry
<desrt> IceGuest_5; should get you everything you need
<GigaClon> how do i can change the default action for a file type
<Razor-X> what are you compiling, first of all?
<ridejib> Ok everyone, have a good night. I'm going to study
<Razor-X> you need the x dev libs (i'm forgetting what they are, I have them though)
<reka> GigaClon: right-clicl > properties > open with tab
<desrt> ridejib; good luck with your test
<ridejib> desrt: thanks!
<desrt> cheers.
<reka> IceGuest_5: how are you installing?
<AlbanianLord> i have a tiny question
<reka> IceGuest_5: isn't apt-get install  wine sufficient?
<AlbanianLord> is it ok to install gcc 4.0
<Razor-X> AlbanianLord: shoot
<Razor-X> not if it's not available in the repos
<AlbanianLord> but if it is?
<Razor-X> something like gcc you can never be too careful about
<IceGuest_5> No its not..
<AlbanianLord> lol
<AlbanianLord> i was glad I asked
<The_Vox> Razor-X: are you using e17?
<IceGuest_5> apparently, its not me its my friend who is trying to use ubuntu
<IceGuest_5> she said she gets error messages and whatnot
<Razor-X> The_Vox: nopes, but I may get it soon, though
<jasmuz> AlbanianLord: sure
<cmatheson> IceGuest_5: apparently?
<reka> IceGuest_5: so you do the even harder way of manually compiling?
<IceGuest_5> IDK what to do..
<IceGuest_5> :-\
<The_Vox> Razor-X: one of those sites has what seems e17 in it
<nickrud> IceGuest_5 if you are getting wine from some source other than ubuntu, you'll need sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev to get all possibly needed development files for wine
<Razor-X> The_Vox: yeah, I was thinking of switching at one point
* nickrud hasn't compiled wine in years, and advises getting the kitchen sink.
<IceGuest_5> so do that ?
<Razor-X> reka: without using autocompile? ;)
<AlbanianLord> you should have seen what my brother did to my computer
<Razor-X> nickrud: emacs is better than any kitchen sink ;)
<AlbanianLord> jeez
<nickrud> Razor-X I said the kitchen sink, not an extra operating system
<Razor-X> nickrud: emacs is called both ;)
<Razor-X> I can show you a slightly older shot of my emacs
<nickrud> IceGuest_5 yes, the sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev will do the job.
<desrt> emacs is the kitchen sink plus an industrial-grade automatic dishwasher
<Razor-X> without w3m, or nethack-el
<AlbanianLord> thanks folks g;nite
<Razor-X> actually, i'll take one now... ;)
<desrt> IceGuest_5; just do apt-get build-dep wine
<desrt> IceGuest_5; apt knows what dev packages are required to build wine from source... it will install all of them
<desrt> (in case there are things it needs other than just X)
<Razor-X> smile for the screenshot ;)
<nickrud> desrt :)
* reka hides behind Razor-X's shrine to emacs
<The_Vox> Razor-X: you have more weird repos than anybody I've ever met lol!
<Mitario> join #ubuntu-devel
<Mitario> bah
<Mitario> hi everyone :)
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<cmatheson> :o
<Razor-X> lemme upload
<Razor-X> The_Vox: thanks ;)
<Razor-X> http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/shot.png
<nickrud> reka I don't think you'd need to hide, you'd have to make a point of moving out from behind it :_
<reka> hehe
<nickrud> Razor-X how about reducing the res on the next screenshot, for us dialup guys :)
<Razor-X> nickrud: oh, hah! forgot you people still existed
<Razor-X> (it's just 400 kb ;)
<reka> nickrud: you're not alone unfortunately
<desrt> man this is lame
<nickrud> Razor-X I am trying not to be in denial. I just moved from 200k to 5k, and am hurting :)
<desrt> if i try to compile hal for myself i probably am looking at an hour of work
<Razor-X> nickrud: ;)
<Razor-X> desrt: this Eterm i'm on is compiled
<Razor-X> see the little icon at the top-right?
<Razor-X> that's from compilation alone ;)
<desrt> Razor-X; the difference is that hal will probably enter breezy tomorrow :)
<Razor-X> that, and the repos don't have native twin support XD
<Razor-X> desrt: oh, hah!
<desrt> woh.  i'm famous.
<Razor-X> *top-left
<desrt> !!! ew
<Razor-X> mmmm, emacs... mmmm
<ubotu> desrt: I give up, what is it?
<desrt> am i inside emacs?!
<psychonate> I was trying to get some gaim plugins working that I found on GAIM's plugins site, and then I realized how outdated that gaim client is that Ubuntu includes by default :(
<Razor-X> it took me a while to get used to ERC's scrolling input line, but it's nice now
<Razor-X> psychonate: compile your own then ;0
<Razor-X> s/;0/;)/
<Computer__Guru> hai
<hyphenated> psychonate: 1.3.1 is available in backports
<desrt> psychonate; or consider backports
<desrt> ya.  what he said :)
<psychonate> backports eh
<Razor-X> psshhhh, apt pussies XD
<Razor-X> (no offense to women)
<Computer__Guru> my nes emulator crashed prematurely, and now whenever i load an emulator, i get no sound... i know this is just a stale lock file or pid file somewhere, but where in gods name is it?
<Razor-X> s/\<to>\/to women
<Razor-X> /
<nickrud> I've been trying to keep up, and I hear that backports are actually trustable no.
<psychonate> I've compiled things many times, but I prefer to use a distro's package manager first if possible
<nickrud> s/no/now
<Razor-X> nickrud: really?!
<Computer__Guru> im using alsa, btw
* desrt did an install of serpentine from backports today -- worked fine
<nickrud> Razor-X I think I saw something about it on the ubuntu-docs mailling list
<DigitalFox|sleep> Ubuntu needs to not worry about stabilizing games and the like.
<DigitalFox|sleep> It's silly.
<nickrud> that is I saw something, I think on the docs list
<Razor-X> DigitalFox|sleep: ;)
<DigitalFox|sleep> freezing game versions makes no sense whatsoever
<DigitalFox|sleep> all the OSS games I play need to be up to date or they are effectively useless
<DigitalFox|sleep> Freeciv, Wesnoth, etc
* reka still has yet to try freeciv
<Computer__Guru> My emulators sound doesnt work now. could someone tell me what file in /tmp to delete to fix it
<Computer__Guru> thanks
<nickrud> DigitalFox|sleep the essence of stable is unchanging, and reliable. Not up to date.
<DigitalFox|sleep> Yes, but games aren't a critical component
<Computer__Guru> anyone?
<DigitalFox|sleep> As a matter of fact
<reka> Computer__Guru: try this: fuser /dev/dsp
<Computer__Guru> I find it hard to believe nobody in here knows
<DigitalFox|sleep> there should be a separate game repository
<Computer__Guru> ty
<desrt> plus... it gets mighty annoying when the "stable" version has known bugs that are fixed in the latest release
* ChurcH_of_FoamY desighns wood clock to build using qcad ^_^
<DigitalFox|sleep> desrt, that too.
<DigitalFox|sleep> anyway night all
<desrt> but that's what you have to deal with :)
<nickrud> Computer__Guru if you'd post your /tmp dir on #flood, maybe someone has a suggestion
<Computer__Guru> reka: didn't work
<reka> Computer__Guru: oh well. i got the suggestion from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<nickrud> desrt that's why I ran unstable for years (not woody) but I do enjoy the concept :)
<Computer__Guru> reka: thing is, my sound works fine.. it's just the sound in my emulators that dont work since fceu crashed
<desrt> well
<desrt> running breezy is fun right now
<nickrud> if I had broadband, I'd try updating my breezy partition, but ....
<killapop> help! how does one view the print queue in ubuntu
<killapop> :D
<nickrud> killapop lpq
<killapop> nickrud: Thank ye good sir. :)
<GigaClon> im looking for a MP3 mass rename that can do both TAG->FIleName and FileName->TAG
<desrt> killapop; when you're printing a printer icon should appear on your notification area
<nickrud> killapop and, lprm is useful afterwards :)
<killapop> desrt: like in the taskbar?
<desrt> killapop; like, the system tray
<killapop> nickrud: desrt okie
<reka> Computer__Guru: another stab: killall esd
<Computer__Guru> not running, i use alsa
<reka> crimsun: ping
<desrt> reka; are you the reka from the chem channel on efnet?
<reka> desrt: nope.  say hi to him/her for me though :)
<desrt> :)
* reka thought he was special
<desrt> not likely.  haven't been there in ages
<desrt> sorry :(
<reka> lol
<Computer__Guru> grrr
<Computer__Guru> this is pissin me off :(
<reka> desrt: chem as in chemistry?
* reka shudders
<desrt> ya
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> omg qcad is awsome ^_^
<nickrud> Computer__Guru, the real guru has been pinged
<Computer__Guru> okay, gens works again
<reka> ChurcH_of_FoamY: good to hear
<nickrud> heh, that sounded lame, sorry Computer__Guru
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> reka thanx for recommending that program ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it really helped out alot
<reka> at least some of my stabs work :)
* desrt is so antsy
* reka should stop using the stab analogy
<Hackmo> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<desrt> i feel the need to write code
<nickrud> desrt resist, resist, you don't need to become addicted :)
<desrt> already am :P
* desrt trolls through bugzilla a bit
<Computer__Guru> gens has sound now, but neither zsnes nor fceu have sound
<GigaClon> im looking for a MP3 mass renamer that can do both TAG->FIleName and FileName->TAG
<ricosuave17> will multiple sound work right out of the box
<Computer__Guru> this is really annoying
<nickrud> I'm 19 years clean, lol
<desrt> nickrud; dunno what you're missing :)
<nickrud> desrt lol
<gyaresu_> ricosuave17, didn't for me
<reka> ricosuave17: not for me either
<ricosuave17> im 17
<ricosuave17> so now what?
<reka> nickrud: what language/s were you using back then?
<nickrud> ricosuave17 reka it's all in the sound card, if the sound card supports 'multi-open' (a new term I picked up recently) or hardware mixing, it'll work out of the box
* FoamY_is_ZZZzzzz is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<nickrud> reka I started with forth, and moved on to K&R C, and a proprietary process control language.
<reka> ricosuave17: i used this:
<reka> !tell ricosuave17 about sound
<ricosuave17> ok danka
<nickrud> although, in high school, I did submit a few cards to an ibm360 for fun
<nickrud> Implementing MIT's turtle graphics under a integer version of forth was an illuminating experience :)
<glick> hey if i boot off the live cd how do i make my drives writtable?
<reka> nickrud: i can imagine
<gyaresu_> glick, what format ext2 vfat ntfs?
<glick> gyaresu, one is a vfat and reiserfs on my firewire drive and my local disks are reiser
<glick> i want to see if my external drive works or if it still hangs on write
<tiglionabbit> hm.  I can't imagine someone would know how to help me out with this, but my question is--  I have a tablet PC, and I've set it up to draw in the gimp with pressure sensitivity.  It even detects when the eraser end is being held next to the screen.  However, it wont click with the eraser at all...
<glick> cause i really like ubuntu but the drive kept hanging in the middle of writes of large data
<gyaresu_> glick, edit the /etc/fstab with the correct entries and then 'sudo mount -a'
<gyaresu_> glick, i'm finding the right page for examples...
<nickrud> reka thankfully, I've stopped having nightmares :)
<reka> nickrud: so that put you off for the next 19 years? :)
<nickrud> reka no :)
<drcodedd2> hi all
<drcodedd2> I try to install ubuntu with windows xp
<drcodedd2> I mean diffrent part
<nickrud> reka I just went another direction. But, that experience gives me a bit of appreciation of what I use for free :)
<drcodedd2> after I boot Grub give me error 17 , any idea?
<drcodedd2> I took the windows cd and did fixmbr
<reka> nickrud: yep, they're smart monkeys.....i just hop i can become one
<reka> *hope
<drspin> why is it that when I logout I still have dbus-deamon-1 running --
<drspin> ??
<nickrud> I just want an autograph ;P
<gyaresu_> glick, sorry man. gotta run.
<drspin> ??
<drcodedd2> any one have an idea about windows and linux with multiboot?
<drcodedd2> or to downlaod system commander that will do it?
<deFrysk> drcodedd2, not shure what you did but the default grub of install should do it
<drcodedd2> thats what I Did
<drcodedd2> I can reinstall grub back on windows part ?
<Cellobiose> install linux after you install windows should do the trick
<drcodedd2> I Have part1 - windows part2 linux
<Cellobiose> because windows sure as hell isnt going to recognize a linux partition
<deFrysk> drcodedd2, try installing grub in mbr
<drcodedd2> I try to reinstall linux again
<Cellobiose> but linux will recognize windows
<nickrud> drcodedd2 I walked through an install with someone who kept having that error; the final diagnosis was that the disk in the machine was identified as being on the second ide slot, and was the slave (/dev/hdd in linux notation)
<drcodedd2> i see
<drspin> just another way windows limits your options and freedoms
<reka> Cellobiose: check out ext2fs :)
<nickrud> drcodedd2 grub kept saying it was /dev/hdb, and telling grub during the install that the disk was actually /dev/hdd worked.
<nickrud> drcodedd2 your mileage may vary
<drspin> can anyone tell me why I have 5 copies of dbus-daemon-1 running?? can anyone also tell me why these don't go away when I log out and eventually I have a ton
* reka wonders if longhorn would provide linux FS support
* drspin thinks not natively
<drcodedd2> i see
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> I will try it
<drcodedd2> I will reinstall linux again in that part
<nickrud> drcodedd2 luck
<deFrysk> drcodedd2, good luck
<drcodedd2> I Have 1 hdd
<drcodedd2> thanx
<drcodedd2> let me try it
<nickrud> drcodedd2 I don't have winxp, but, I would think that you could find a tool to tell you which slot the drive is plugged into.
<nickrud> drcodedd2 that will tell you if my idea has any merit at all :)
<gpd> reka: ext2fsd
<aru> so whats it mean when you click something in firefox and get the xml errors?
<Madpilot> aru: that the site is fscked up, probably?
<drspin> GDM is nice -- how do I edit the sessions that I can sign into?
<psychonate> man, I was hoping there would be another mplayer version in backports :(
<psychonate> this one is broken: crashes on DVDs with AC3
<aru> Madpilot: happens everytime I click to download a torrent off of torrentspy.com (trying to get the latest ubuntu iso)
<reka> gpd: sorry...forgot the name of the prog i used: Explore2fs [http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.html] 
<aru> reka: app
<reka> gpd: so the one you posted is a driver?
<gpd> reka: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<reka> aru: ?
<gpd> once you get it working it allows you to browse ext2 as if another drive (eg. g:)
<aru> reka: if you need to abbriviate program say app :)
<Madpilot> aru: i don't use bittorrents yet - waiting for Opera 8.02 for that - but I'll guess that some of the xml is miscoded. try another torrent source?
<reka> gpd: nice.....i just resorted to using fat32 partitions for sharing
<reka> aru: i'll say what i please. :)
<aru> reka: awesome :)
<gpd> reka: fat32 is not very good for 300G drives ;)
<Cellobiose> heh
<reka> gpd: i've never had anything large enough to worry bout that :)
<reka> *never had a HDD that large
<gpd> lol!
<ivangates> is there like scandisk in linux?
<gpd> fsck...
<reka> gpd: not very good speed-wise you mean?
<ivangates> just wondering if hdd under linux could have just what like in wi*dows crosslink if not shutdown properly
<DekaPink> So like... newbie question.... When Breezy comes out... I'll be able to like, update to it without losing stuff?
<gpd> fat32 isn't supposed to format above 32G iirc
<reka> gpd: i thought the limit was in the terabyte region.
<JDahl> DekaPink, yes
<gpd> ivangates: if you use ext3 and journaling this should not be a problem
<DekaPink> JDahl: Ginchy, thank you for answering. :D
<gpd> reka: not for fat32... try formating in xp and it won't let you
<kingmidus> i'm suposed to post my problem on paste.ubuntulinux.nl right?
<GigaClon> or pastebin.com
<reka> kingmidus: depends...if it's an error output > 3 lines, then yes
<nickrud> ivangates if you set up your partitions as ext3 (the default) you will have a nearly miniscule chance of having a filesystem corruption on a bad shutdown
<gpd> reka: In theory, FAT32 volumes can be about 8 terabytes; however, the maximum FAT32 volume size that Windows XP Professional can format is 32 GB. Therefore, you must use NTFS to format volumes larger than 32 GB.
<ivangates> ok... im new in linux and jsut started installing it just now... tnx  ...btw why my open program like firefox randomly close?? it could be caused by faulty memory chips? or a gnome issue?
<gpd> reka: from microsoft.com
<reka> gpd: ah, cheers
<nickrud> ivangates maybe :)
<GigaClon> can a program written in GTK+ be run under KDE?
<DekaPink> Ooooh... One other thing... Is there any way to keep gaim from disappearing when it's just like a task bar icon and you do killall gnome-panel?
<Nsaneice> GigaClon: Yes
<tiglionabbit> disappearing?
<Nsaneice> GigaClon: It just needs the libs
<ivangates> ^_^ ok tnx.
<Nsaneice> GigaClon: I run K3B under Gnome, which is a KDE/QT burning app.
<DekaPink> tiglionabbit: Yeah... It just like, goes away and has to be restarted.
<nickrud> GigaClon yes, I run k3b occasionally under gnome, and have run evolution under kde
<tiglionabbit> DekaPink: oo, I didn't realize it was actually tied to that panel..   let me try
<ivangates> just guessing,  ubuntu dont have built-in firewall right?
<gpd> ivangates: no but you can apt-get one pretty quick
<tiglionabbit> DekaPink: nope, gaim is still running, even after I killed the panel
<nickrud> ivangates no, the default ubuntu security policy (for programs in main) is to not listen to the internet.
<ivangates> ic
<ReptileMan> I just did a clean install of ubuntu, latest version, and right after I log in and the music plays everything freezes up. I've searched but found no answers, any help?
<gpd> ivangates: try firehol
<DekaPink> tiglionabbit: But did you have it open or just as the icon in the panel? :3
<tiglionabbit> whoa...
<tiglionabbit> interesting
<nickrud> ivangates firestarter is very good and easy, shorewall has security support and is not so easy :)
<tiglionabbit> as long as gaim has a window still open somewhere, it wont be killed
<ubuntu> whooooot!! so far so good
<ubuntu> my firewire drive aint fuckin up!
<tiglionabbit> but if it doesn't have any windows, it ides
<tiglionabbit> *dies
<new> how do i modify my fstab to mount ntfs partitions
<DekaPink> Yesh. :3
<reka> new: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<reka> credit to Seveas for that
<drmastermind> anyone here know anything about wireless cards?
<reka> *credit goes to
<drmastermind> I'm brand new to ubuntu/linux
<ubuntu> nice! this means i can use ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> whooot
<ubuntu> im soo happy
<gpd> new: it should just mount with mount -t ntfs /dev/x /mnt/x
<new> its ok
<new> no i want to use the fstab
<nickrud> ubuntu we're glad you
<nickrud> 're glad ;)
<gpd> /dev/sda1       /mnt/sda1       ntfs    ro,user,noauto      0       0
<new> dnak
<ReptileMan> so does anyone have any ideas about my freezing problem?
<D1> anyone know how well NetworkManager works under breezy?
<drmastermind> I can;t find anything on belkin f5d6020 version 3 on the wiki
<reka> ReptileMan: can you get to a console?
<ReptileMan> Yes
<new> thanks worked
<Nsaneice> nls=utf8,umask=0222  under options in fstab helps by letting users axx the mount
<drmastermind> I've no idea how to run the nswrapper thingy
<reka> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<reka> ReptileMan: do that to make a backup copy
<ivangates> OMG!! T__T... now it has just happened.. i've asked earlier about file corruption then just now there were a power lost here >_<.. but linux still ok.. hihihi
<ivangates> btw, i cant seem to access my linux shared folder under win2003 any idea?
<ReptileMan> reka: alright i'll go try to do that now
<reka> ReptileMan: then try and run this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niran> D1, NetworkManager is a bit sketchy for me, but i don't use breezy on my main laptop
<reka> ReptileMan: if it stuffs up, just copy the backup one back again
<D1> yeah, I'm trying to use it on fedora but no go.
<reka> ReptileMan: with: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<D1> I wanna install breezy on my laptop and try it out.
<niran> D1, oh, i'd assume it'd work better on Fedora since most of the development was RedHat people
<gpd> D1: unless you are an expert i would not install breezy right now
<niran> i guess not.
<drcodedd2> how do I Know what is the /dev/hda1 of hdd
<ubuntu> nice my shit works in ubuntu!
<niran> D1, yeah, breezy isn't worth it. you'll definitely be in for some command line action if you try it, so be prepared
<drcodedd2> I have 1 hdd with windows 2000 and second hdd with linux
<ubuntu> i am truely a happy man
<gpd> drcodedd2: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<drcodedd2> I did both primery part.
<drmastermind> how do I switch from gnome to kde? I downloaded and installed the kubuntu metapackage, but Its still loading gnome
* ubuntu has tears of happiness rolling down his face
<drcodedd2> I am in the install
* glick has tears of happiness rolling down his face
<reka> drmastermind: change it in the sessions menu at login
<niran> drmastermind, pick kde in the session dialog in GDM
<gpd> drcodedd2: are you set to login automactially?
<drmastermind> thanks
<ivangates> what is better, GNOME or KDE?
<drcodedd2> I want to isntall grub in windows 200 hdd
<drcodedd2> so I can chose windows 2000 or linux
<drmastermind> depends on what you want
<reka> ivangates: matter of opinion
<drmastermind> thats like asking are apples or oranges better
* reka agrees with drmastermind 
<drmastermind> :)
<reka> apples, btw :P
<nickrud> drcodedd2 you need to understand how drive names are allocated, so we can talk a bit more clearly :)
<drmastermind> haha
<ivangates> actually i dont know what is KDE... im just going along with like what's the other kind of desktop theme available around.
<drmastermind> does anyone have any suggestions for my wireless card?
<glick> is it possible to truely love an OS as one does a person? cause....i think i feel that way about ubuntu
<ricosuave17> how do i use apt-get
<gpd> any top tips for random program of the week?
<gpd> mine is F-spot...
<drmastermind> ricosuave17, usually, you just type apt-get install <nameofpackage>
<drmastermind> ricosuave17, like apt-get install gaim
<nickrud> drcodedd2 a second, so I can refresh my memory
<ricosuave17> sow hat if i want opera
<ricosuave17> how do i know if its the newest version
<reka> ivangates: it's a window manager/desktop environment, not a theme
<adwait> ricosuave17: mostly it always will be
<ricosuave17> u sure?
<drmastermind> ricosuave17,  check online, but it should be
<drmastermind> ricosuave17, I think opera can self check that for you
<nickrud> drcodedd2 there are generally two plugs on the motherboard that hard drives are plugged into, and each plug can support 2 drives
<nickrud> those are called ide0, and ide1
<ricosuave17> so how does installing packages manually work?
<nickrud> the two drives on each plug are referred to as master and slave
<drmastermind> its slightly more compilicated...
<ivangates> ah ok ^_^..now im learning..... can you point me where i can find a good resource for mostly use command like what ive see here ...ex. sudo -blah..blah...
<kjon> I need help. How do I enable scsi emulation in ubuntu?
<dbtsai_> hihi~~
<drmastermind> I would suggest sticking to apt-get and synaptec package manager
<ricosuave17> someone package help plz
<dbtsai_> Can any one help me to compile MOL on kernel 2.6.12? ^_^
<nickrud> so, ide0 master would be /dev/hda, and ide0 slave would be /dev/hdb, and ide1 master is /dev/hdc, and ide1 slave is /dev/hdd
<drmastermind> ricosuave17,  most of the time, if there is a linux version available there will be a walkthrough for installing it
<ricosuave17> ok
<adwait> ricosuave17: u can download a deb package, *.deb, and then install using sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<AlbanianLord> I have a question
<ivangates> @_@ omg i cant catch up with all those command
<jasmuz> kjon: its already built into it
<ricosuave17> i found a cool online radio station with the gnome sound program
<adwait> AlbanianLord: come join the club ;)
<ricosuave17> ok thanks
<drmastermind> haha
<kjon> jasmuz: But xcdroast doesn't wanna detect my dvd roaster... buuuuu
<nickrud> so, you need to figure out just which of those four your hard drive is identified as. The computer bios is your best bet to see it
<AlbanianLord> lol
<jasmuz> kjon: use k3b or Gnomebaker...they are better
<drmastermind> alright, thanks for listening to my hopeless wireless probems all
<drmastermind> I'll try again tomorrow
<AlbanianLord> is there a way I can download some kind of program to turn off the computer at a certain time?
<drmastermind> its a belkin f5d6020 version 3, card, btw
<adwait> AlbanianLord: you already have that built in ;)
<kjon> really? k3b runs quite slowly in my ubuntu... and about gnomebaker.... I don't know if it supports joliet or weirdo FS configurations...
<ricosuave17> can u help me a bit with dpkg thing
<adwait> AlbanianLord: use the command halt at <time>
<ricosuave17> cause im used to pkgtool for slackware
<AlbanianLord> exactly like that?
<drmastermind> :agree
<drmastermind> yeah
<adwait> ricosuave17: its simple sudo dpkg -i <package name> and ur donw
<adwait> *done
<kjon> so... what can I do???
<ricosuave17> but it doesnt find the package in the directory its at
<adwait> AlbanianLord: i think.......but u can check it out with man halt :)
<adwait> ricosuave17: try specifying the complete path to the deb file then
<ricosuave17> how
<adwait> ricosuave17: where is the deb file located?
<drmastermind> no one knows of an obscure driver site or something I could look at for my wireless card... last chance! help a poor new linux person out!
<ricosuave17> on the home directory desktop
<ricosuave17> /home/ricky/desktop
<jasmuz> drmastermind: how about ndiswrapper?
<niran> drmastermind, did you already identify what chipset it uses?
<adwait> ricosuave17: well try sudo dpkg -i </home/Desktop/whaetever.deb>
<antiwmac> hey whats the default password for user ubuntu for ubuntu live cd? i forgot to set passwd, then screensaver gets lockd :(
<drmastermind> I know it works on this machine under windows, and I have no idea how ndiswrapper works
<nickrud> drcodedd2 once you know what your drive is, pass the /dev/hd? to grub during the install
<bassinboy> anyone who how do get my wireless USB adapter working?
<jasmuz> drmastermind: read all about it....google
<ricosuave17> ok got it working i hope
<ricosuave17> is there a graphical dpkg?
<drmastermind> lol, I tried googling it... nothing on version 3 and linux
<drmastermind> only 1 and 2
<gpd> ricosuave17: synaptic
<nickrud> ricosuave17 yes, synaptic
<glick> ubuntu is an OS done right
<nickrud> ricosuave17 on the top menu bar, System->administration->Synaptic Package Manger
<drmastermind> oh google ndiswrapper lol
<drmastermind> yeah, I guess thats where I should start
<drmastermind> thanks all!
<glick> im a long time debian user
<ricosuave17> ok i run it using console
<gpd> just tried opera... screw that
<niran> drmastermind, ndiswrapper isn't too hard. try searching the wiki for a howto
<ricosuave17> opera is cool
<AlbanianLord> adwait:it is weird, i cant figure out how to set the time
<nickrud> drmastermind maybe (since saying google here is supposedly evil) google <your chipset> ubuntu
<Madpilot> opera rules
<AlbanianLord> do you mind copying and pasting the exact parameter
<gpd> ricosuave17: why?
<adwait> AlbanianLord: just a sec......ill check
<glick> i run debian on my sparc firewall and freebsd on my sparc webserver
<whyameye> when I try to install RealPlayer I get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<whyameye>   realplayer: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<whyameye> E: Broken packages
<gpd> ricosuave17: what does it do that firefox doesn't?
<ricosuave17> cuase of the tab viewing
<ricosuave17> nop
<gpd> ricosuave17: apart from serve me with adverts...
<Madpilot> gpd: real tabs. keyboard nav. those're the best
<bassinboy> Bus 003 Device 009: ID 124a:4023
<bassinboy> where do i take a USB wireless adapter from there
<ricosuave17> and the new win opera uses torrents
<ricosuave17> ok is karamba already installed?
<nickrud> whyameye probably you have marillat in your sources.list. Are you using ubuntuguide?
<gpd> ricosuave17: what are 'real' tabs?
<ricosuave17> nvm
<ricosuave17> i like french radipo
<Madpilot> ricosuave17: that's supposedly coming for all Opera versions in 8.02!
<ricosuave17> yeah
<ricosuave17> hey anyone use karamba?
<whyameye> nickrud, I looked at ubuntuguide. It looked like the standard apt-get install
<adwait> AlbanianLord: ok sorry, my mistake......not halt use shutdown...shutdown 11:00 wil shutdown at 11:00
<AlbanianLord> yeah rico
<AlbanianLord> shoot
<AlbanianLord> adwait ill see if it works
<ricosuave17> is it preinstalled on ubuntu
<AlbanianLord> no
<AlbanianLord> it isnt
<ricosuave17> ok how do i get it
<glick> ubuntu is bringin tears to my weary eyes!
<ricosuave17> im still confused with ap-get
<AlbanianLord> apt-get install karamba
<nickrud> whyameye you should get realplayer from ubuntu's multiverse. I'll pass a couple of links that are useful
<AlbanianLord> or apt-get install superkaramba
<nickrud> !tell whyameye about components
<adwait> ricosuave17: use sudo apt-get install karamba
<glick> its just....its just...im sorry im a little choked up at the moment...its just right as rain
<nickrud> !tell whyameye about repositories
<misfit_toy> isn't karamba kinda flaky? and isn't there now superkaramba?
<ricosuave17> root@home:/ # apt-get install super-karamba
<ricosuave17> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ricosuave17> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ricosuave17> im going with super karamba
* gpd can't see the benefit of opera over firefox... 
<misfit_toy> ricosuave17, add 'sudo' to the beginning of that command
<ricosuave17> no im on root
<whyameye> nickrud, just checked and I *do* have marillat in my sources list...
<ricosuave17> i enabled my root acoount
<AlbanianLord> sometimes i isnt sudo
<AlbanianLord> its synaptic
<gpd> ricosuave17: maybe you haev another process using it!... synaptic
<nickrud> whyameye marillat is a moving target, and has moved beyond ubuntu :)
<ricosuave17>  sudo apt-get install super-karamba
<ricosuave17> Reading package lists... Done
<ricosuave17> Building dependency tree... Done
<ricosuave17> E: Couldn't find package super-karamba
<AlbanianLord> add repositories
<ricosuave17> how
<gpd> gpd@beasty:~/Desktop$ apt-cache search karamba
<gpd> karamba - A program improving the eyecandy of KDE
<gpd> gpd@beasty:~/Desktop$ apt-cache search superkaramba
<gpd> memaid-pyqt - memorization tool with optimal question scheduling
<gpd> superkaramba - A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE
<bassinboy> anyone use wireless?
<AlbanianLord> does superkaramba work in gnome?
<ricosuave17> yes
<Miks> anybody knows how to change the font color in the gnome panel?
<ricosuave17> ok so why cant it find super-karamba?
<AlbanianLord> one word
<whyameye> nickrud, should I comment out all lines referring to marillat? Then leave multiuniverse etc. as it already is?
<bassinboy> ricosuave17: talkin to me?
<gpd> ricosuave17: 'cos it is superkaramba!
<AlbanianLord> superkaramba
<ricosuave17> pl
<ricosuave17> ok so how do i do that using synaptic
<AlbanianLord> adwait
<gpd> bassinboy: you talkin' to me?
<AlbanianLord> thanks
<bassinboy> gpd: yeah
<adwait> AlbanianLord: np
<gpd> !insult bassinboy
<nickrud> whyameye a good sources.list is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles. I use the 'better organized' version.
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<bassinboy> gpd: how do i go about using my wireless USB :P
<ricosuave17> ok i think i added the bakeing thing but i sitll cant find superkaramba
<gpd> bassinboy: google... your wireless usb card and linux...
<whyameye> nickrud, excellent. Thanks. The RealPlayer installer now seems to be working too.
<AlbanianLord> go to the link that uotu pointed you to
<gpd> bassinboy: if it is possible... somebody has done it...
<bassinboy> gpd: alright, thanks
<IIeie> were are some good txt on dualbooting windowsxp and linux
<IIeie> can someone hellp me out
<nickrud> whyameye np, I've had a think about ubuntu's sources from the beginning, and I'm glad I could help
<AlbanianLord> does superkaramba work on just gnome
<nickrud> s/think/thing
<AlbanianLord> or do you need kde
<AlbanianLord> ?
<AlbanianLord> ?
<jasmuz> AlbanianLord: you can install it under Gnome using the kdelibs
<AlbanianLord> i remember trying that
<kjon> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh ... I can't burn with gnomebaker!!! -- A huge message appears, something like "/dev/hdd" (exclusive access)
<AlbanianLord> but everything showed up black
<jasmuz> AlbanianLord: when you start installing superkaramba it will ask you for it
<kjon> Do I need to disable the damned automount of gnome?
<AlbanianLord> jazmus is updating libgcc bad?
<jasmuz> AlbanianLord: no, update it to the newest version
<AlbanianLord> apt-get install libgcc?
<ReptileMan> is there any way i can go to the command line while booting?
<jasmuz> kjon: what is your problem with automount
<jasmuz> ReptileMan: while booting, No....after boot yes, alt+ctrl+f1
<kjon> jasmuz: I can't burn dvds with gnomebaker. When I want to import a previous session, a huge message appears, something like "can't access to /dev/hdd"...
<ReptileMan> thanks jasmuz, crap i forgot what rikea or w/e told me to do hmm
<kjon> (it's a very long message). But basically says that I't can't access directly to the drive.
<AlbanianLord> goodnight folks
<AlbanianLord> and thx ahain
<ReptileMan> Right, so after i log into ubuntu it does the intro music and then freezes. All i see is the logo banner and the mouse wont move/etc
<ReptileMan> any solutions?
<jasmuz> kjon: if you think that is the issue, generally Gnomebaker unmounts and remounts the drive to do its work
<gpd> is there any way to get _all_ of shoutcast into 'music player'?
<whyameye> nickrud, a new problem: the realplayer installer tells me to go to the realplayer website and download realplayer 8. But we are up to 10 now and I don't see RealPlayer 8 available as a download...
<jasmuz> kjon: load the disk mounter applet on the bar, put the disk in....after its mounted, unmount it, and open Gnomebaker
<glaucon> hello ubuntu people
<nickrud> whyameye good point.
<gpd> whyameye: realplayer 10 is in one of the uni/multiverse repositories
<kjon> okay, thanx.
<whyameye> gpd I already have those repositories in my sources
<gpd> gpd@beasty:~/Desktop$ apt-cache search realplayer
<gpd> realplayer - RealPlayer 10 based on the open source Helix player
<ReptileMan> anyone know about the freezing problem? Someone gave me a line of text to edit something but i forgot the line
<drew> could anyone here help me get Unreal Tournament (GOTY) working?  I appear to be having opengl issues
<glaucon> can anyone help a linux moron with setting up wifi?
<jasmuz> ReptileMan: go to the console and reconfigure Xorg as this: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<ReptileMan> thanks jas yes i remember that was the line
<gpd> glaucon: hardware or software wifi problem?
<RichardC> where can i get the latest wine ubuntu deb?
<RichardC> apt is back in 200504
<jasmuz> RichardC: WineCVS from Sourceforge
<nickrud> whyameye gpd is right, you might try helix-player, it's in universe. It has been a few months, and looking back at what I've actually installed, I got realplayer10 and installed it outside of ubuntu
<whyameye> gpd, that realplayer installer which comes up from apt-cache search is not 10, at least on my machine
<glaucon> gdp: Im not sure, it seems to be recognizeing my connection but it says the wireless is an ethernet connection
<ReptileMan> jasmuz: its telling me xorg isn't installed
<jasmuz> ReptileMan: wait
<ReptileMan> k
<whyameye> nickrud, so will helix-player run as a plugin in FireFox?
<ricosuave17> hey dude that uses superkaramba
<nickrud> whyameye this was a case of my conflating my debian and ubuntu experiences, I apologize
<gpd> glaucon: wireless = ethernet... my wifi is eth1
<nickrud> whyameye no clue, ask gpd :)
<glaucon> thats what mine is being recognized as but it refuses to beleve that its wireless
<jasmuz> ReptileMan: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whyameye> nickrud, well right now I'm about to hit <enter> to install RealPlayer which I just downloaded from the website. Is this not a good idea?
<ry_> Hi everyone
<nickrud> whyameye if it's ten, I would not.
<RichardC> jasmuz: where? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241
<whyameye> nickrud, because...
<nickrud> whyameye I would install it using it's built in installer, and put it in /opt
<RichardC> thats the package list for wine
<glaucon> gpd: Its configured as eth1 but it dosent want to beleive that its wireless
<gpd> glaucon: have you got wep key setup?
<whyameye> nickrud, put in /opt in the command line? What would that do?
<nickrud> whyameye sorry, lets step back a bit.
<glaucon> gpd: I guess not considering i dont know what that is.
<whyameye> nickrud, did you mean the directory called /opt?
<gpd> glaucon: what are you trying to connect to?  if it is your own wireless router then you should have setup wep encryption...
<gpd> glaucon: otherwise you have an open system!
<glaucon> gpd: its a resedential connection but not my own network
<gpd> glaucon: it is probably encrypted... in which case you will find it difficult to connect...
<gpd> glaucon: if it is open then you should be able to connect with simple ifup eth1 as long as you know the ssid
<ricosuave17> what key combination do i press to show the run dialog?
<glaucon> gpd: as far as i know its not encrypted
<jasmuz> ricosuave17: alt+f2
<glaucon> gpd: the people that live here dont seem to know what a WEP key is any better than i do
<ricosuave17> danka bitten
<glaucon> gpd: ssid?
<Garrison> How can I map everything from hw:0,0 to output through hw:0,2 ?
<gpd> glaucon:  you probably need the ssid... the network identifier... or a scanning program to find it out
<nickrud> whyameye I did not use an ubuntu package to install realplayer 10. I used RealPlayer10GOLD.bin directly
<glaucon> gpd: if i find it out how do i use it?
<ricosuave17> hey i have a panel error
<Jason_Dean> hi , is there a GUI tool for ubuntu that can allow me to control services ?
<ricosuave17> there is a window telling me a panelis loaded and neesds to be closex
<nickrud> whyameye and, it worked inside of firefox. Again, I was confusing my old debian experience with ubuntu. I'd be happy to walk you through installing realplayer 10, using the method I did, if you like
<anacron> morning morning
<gpd> glaucon: either edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand or use system-network tool from gnome... there shoudl be a setting for ssid
<anacron> is there a way to disable that stupid beep sound in terminal?
<nickrud> whyameye but first, ask gpd if helix-player from universe works well with firefox :)
<MidNightRaVeN> any of you peeps know why when i try to install a package for ripping dvds it gives me this error?
<MidNightRaVeN> dvdrip:
<MidNightRaVeN>  Depends: transcode (>=2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<ReptileMan> meh its still freezing , strange
<gpd> anacron: gnome-terminal?  ... edit... current profile... general... bell
<gijosh> How do I tell nautilus to launch video files in gxine?
<glaucon> gpd: perhaps it would be usefull to know what ssid stands for
<anacron> gpd: if i change to unix with ctrl+alt+f1, will it go away from there too?
<nickrud> gijosh right click the video file, select properties, and use the open with tab
<gijosh> nickrud:  Awesome.  I was looking all over natilus's interface trying to find where to do that.  lol
<MidNightRaVeN> lol anyone have any clue why i get such an error when i try to install dvdrip package?
<gpd> glaucon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSID <-- you don't need me for that!
<MidNightRaVeN> *sigh*
<gpd> anacron: the beep will not go away...
<glaucon>  gdp: ahha good point! excuse my idiocy, The extent of my computer knoledge dosent go far out of photoshop
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: sudo apt-get install transcode
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: thx =)
<glick> damn i bet that susie lopez girl would have grown into a beautiful woman
<ReptileMan> jasmuz: Could it be anything else? I did the configuration to my monitors settings yet it still freezes
<glick> had the po-po not snuffed out her life with a .22
<anacron> gpd: okay, well i think it's enough if i can disable gnome-terminal's beeps, thanks
<zook> hi, i have a problem with Intrinsec.h.. i need help
<frank> ReptileMan: what freezes?
<mnorwood> hey guys...anyone got any idea how to upgrade firefox on 5.04?
<Madpilot> noob-to-burning-CDs question: when burning ISOs, can you do something like md5sum to check the intengrity of the file w/o actually running it?
<jasmuz> ReptileMan: i dont know...you should check out the forums for similar issues
<Tomcat_> mnorwood: Why do you want to upgrade Firefox?
<Discipulus> Madpilot, md5sum ?
<tfort> k
<ReptileMan> frank: WHen i log into ubuntu the music plays then the logo loads and everything freezes
<ReptileMan> jasmuz: ok
<mnorwood> probs with java on a site thougth maybe 1.04 might resolve
<Discipulus> Madpilot, or you mean to make sure it's an actual ISO?
<frank> ReptileMan: do you have a Athlon64?
<SymGeosis> Does anybody know how to set QT themes in gnome without installing KDE Control Center?
<tfort> so does anyone know why a drumming sound would continually be in the background for my speakers after i installed for the first time?
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: it gives me an error when i try that...
<ricosuave17> can someone help me install kopete
<ReptileMan> Frank :yes
<glaucon> gpd: so if i need to have a matching sid how would i connect to public wifi?
<Tomcat_> mnorwood: Okay... just checking if you want to do it for security, which is bad because the Ubuntu 5.04 Firefox has all security fixes.
<jasmuz> ricosuave17: sudo apt-get install kopete
<bimberi> MidNightRaVeN: you will need to enable the backports repositories for that install to work
<bimberi> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<glaucon> gpd: or rather will i have to find and set the ssid each time i need to connect to a network?
<gpd> anacron: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Visual-Bell.html#s7
<Madpilot> Discipulus: I know the ISO download is good, via md5sum checking. was wondering if there's something similar you can do w/ burned CDs...
<ricosuave17> yes but i has depedencies
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: kk
<frank> ReptileMan: It could very well be powernowd   that fucks up. I had that problem.
<ricosuave17> remmeber im on gnome
<ricosuave17> and its a kde app
<tfort> i'm wondering if it has something to do with cedega crashing while installing WoW
<jasmuz> ricosuave17: you are supposed to let apt download the dependencies
<nickrud> ricosuave17 apt-get will get all the dependencies you need, automatically
<tombs> hi ppl
<ricosuave17> it didnt
<ricosuave17> it told me to get some dependencies
<Discipulus> Madpilot, as long as you know how to work the program you're using there shouldn't be a need to
<ricosuave17> that it wont get
<gpd> glaucon: airsnort
<kestas> anyone here running ubuntu on an apple?
<frank> ReptileMan: To disable it,   run  sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/powernowd   and then reboot
<nickrud> ricosuave17 post that message on #flood
<ricosuave17> ok
<Discipulus> Madpilot, but I'd assume you could make an ISO from the CD and check the md5sum of that
<poningru> is there something like a roadmap for ubuntu future releases?
<poningru> that I can look at
<ReptileMan> frank: ok i'm trying that i'll tell you how it goes
<jasmuz> Later guys
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: after enabling backports and updating.. it still gives me an error saying that i guess it can't find it
<Garrison> How can I map everything from hw:0,0 to output through hw:0,2 ?
<glick> damn iraqi chicks are hot
<Madpilot> Discipulus: true enough. haven't had a bad burn yet w/ Gnomebaker & my new burner, but thought I'd ask...
<mouse_> hi all, is it normal for ubuntu to start clean with memory usage of around 200++ mb?
<ricosuave17> ok its in flood
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: Package transcode has no installation canidate
<glick> i love middle eastern chicks
<kamstrup> mouse_: yes...
<mouse_> kamstrup, hmm... then isn't it quite a resource hog?
<bimberi> MidNightRaVeN: hmm - did you "sudo apt-get update" before retrying the install?
<poningru> so should I ask that in devel?
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: yea... and it gave me the same error... can i have to many repositories??
<SymGeosis> glick, Not when they live over there. Most of the Iraqi population smells...
<bimberi> MidNightRaVeN: sorry - missed your prior post. D'Oh!
<kamstrup> mouse_: Well, yes. I wouldn't run gnome with < 128MB ram, but that should manageble these days :D
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: lol it's kool =)
<mouse_> kamstrup, *grumbles* ...
<glick> SymGeosis, no thats incorrect, most iraqis are muslims which are very clean, as they have to abolish themselves before each prayer(5 times a day) indians smell
<SymGeosis> glick, I lived over there for a year. I think I'd know.
<kamstrup> mouse_: You can't take the numbers to litteraly
<bimberi> MidNightRaVeN: not sure what that message means - I'm having a look
<mouse_> kamstrup, oh?
<glick> SymGeosis, not all iraqis are skanks
<glick> SymGeosis, the hot chicks bathe n stuff
<ReptileMan> frank: didnt work but i'm checking the forums
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: i could paste the whole message... but lol i would get yelled at ;-)
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<bimberi> MidNightRaVeN: paste it to #flood
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: kk
<kamstrup> mouse_: X/Gnome sucks up most of my 512MB, or so it would seem, most stuff is just cache and pre-allocated stuff...
<frank> ReptileMan: sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/powernowd   and then reboot to get powernowd again..
<kamstrup> mouse_: There's no real need of having tons of free ram. The OS might as well use it..?
<mouse_> kamstrup, lol... man u have a pt
<ricosuave17> can i get the ubuntu back ports link plz
<Madpilot> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Madpilot> ricosuave17: there you go.
<zook> :quit
<glaucon> gpd: oo this gives me alot more to work with, although its giveing me trouble downloading
<bimberi> MidNightRaVeN: is that when you do "apt-get install transcode"?
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: yea... when i do sudo apt-get install transcode
<bimberi> MidNightRaVeN: k - paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<ricosuave17> dudes how do i add the backports list to apt-get
<gpd> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gpd>   transcode: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<gpd> E: Broken packages
<gpd> i get the same...
<MidNightRaVeN> ricosuave17: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MidNightRaVeN> bimberi: kk
<frank> gpd: enable hoary-backports
<frank> gpd: I think it has the libgcc1 you need
<frank> gpd: yeah it does I just checked
<ricosuave17> yes but do i add
<ricosuave17> i mean like the link
<gpd> backport repostitory that works?
<gpd> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<glaucon> gpd: thanks for all your help, im going to screw with this some more but they need their lan port back
<glick> damn im in the ubuntu live cd, and i dont wanna reboot into my native OS
<glick> lol
<glaucon> gpd: have a nice night
<glick> lamer on line
<glick> lol
<frank> gpd deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<glick> thats me
<ricosuave17> what is the gnome text editor
<jsgotangco> ricosuave17: gedit
<ricosuave17> danka
<glick> lol macs are now little more then PC's
<hondje> dankadank
<glick> all those mac fan losers
* hondje likes that
<glick> who snubbed their noses at the pc
<hondje> glick: preach it brother!
<Tomcat_> They still got OSX... and maybe Apple won't sell it to regular PCs. :)
<glick> biotches!
<hondje> apple insider had some article about how the P4 developer macs are faster than the powermacs :D
<glick> haha yah i saw that
<ryborg> Hello -- I'm having some trouble getting Enemy Territory and the sound server to cooperate.  Can anyone offer some assistance?  So far I have tried the "/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<ryborg> " fix, but with no luck.  The only way I can get it to run is if I turn off Enable sound server startup in the Sound Preferences.  This however, shuts the sound off in nearly all my other apps, such as gaim, which is no fun.
<jsgotangco> glick: totally out of topic please refrain from being abusive
<hondje> I'm kind of upset at jobs though
<hondje> That was my favorite troll, x86 apple
<hondje> And now it's gone :(
<glick> this chingy bitch i now was like oooh i would never stoop so low as to use a pc! i love my mac!
<hondje> Now the kool aide drinkers are running around talking about how altivec was limiting and the like
<john_> hi
<frank> glick: the software define the macs more than the hardware
<glick> i wanna go to my schools next mac fan club meeting and point at them and laugh
<gpd> frank: transcode installed... merci :)
<ricosuave17> how do i load emacs
<john_> when I Run program as root.. it asks for password.. then when I give it, it says wrong password.. but the password works in the terminal
<frank> gpd: pas de probleme
<glick> frank, software schmoftware
<john_> and when I open progs that require root
<glick> apple is now like sun
<poningru> so no one knows where I can find an ubuntu roadmap?
<tiglionabbit> roadmap?  Like, literally, or figuratively?
<glick> a twobit hasbin who takes pc hardware puts their name on it and their own OS and sell it as something of their own
<poningru> tiglionabbit: like what is planned or being worked on for future releases
<poningru> especially what is planned
<tiglionabbit> I wouldn't mind Macs if they didn't have to limit them to their own hardware
<poningru> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/roadmap.html
<poningru> kinda like that
<tiglionabbit> hmm, could check the bounties page, and the release schedule
<pschulz01> Greetings...  can anyone here explain how the ubuntu kernel build are done?
<Computer__Guru> tiglionabbit: well, in a couple years, they'll be running on x86 architecture
<glick> tiglionabbit, in other words you dont mind macs if you dont have to use a mac?
<poningru> or http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox:Home_Page
<poningru> something like that
<tiglionabbit> I know they will.  And they will still do everything in their power to keep you from running their OS on a generic machine
<MilitantDK> Hi all, hope oyu can help: I've got libc6 2.3.2.ds1-22 installed but to get libc6-dev I need the 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu-13. how do I get the old libc6 back?
<glick> MacIntosh
<glick> what a gay name too
<tiglionabbit> dude, it's a kind of apple
<glick> so they had to abbreviate it to mac so it doesnt sound so gay
<pschulz01> I had a (self inflicted) boot problem. Fixed now...
<Computer__Guru> yeah but unless they employ something like the fritz-chip technology, they're not going to have a lot of success with it
<tiglionabbit> glick: exactly.  I like my machines dual boot
<Computer__Guru> why does my joystick run like shit on ubuntu?
<glick> damn gotta empty my piss bottle, brb
<poningru> tiglionabbit: can you point me in a general direction where I can run read something like that?
<tiglionabbit> poningru: looking for it
<Computer__Guru> you can dual boot between macos and linux :D
<gpd> poningru: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<gpd> poningru: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<poningru> but those are breezy
<poningru> I was thinking more thinking ahead
<poningru> like 7.0 or something
<gpd> breezy is ahead...
<Computer__Guru> how's breezy coming along, anyways?
<Computer__Guru> /me hits the bowl
<glick> i wish i could name the ubuntu releases
<tiglionabbit> poningru: you mean Grumpy Groundhog?
<gpd> poningru: put the crack pipe down...
<poningru> yeah
<glick> macslickfosh
<glick> would be one release
* poningru puts the crack pipe down
<glick> followed by sluttysluts
<Computer__Guru> i think breezy is cool, but hoary is mispelled :D
* poningru takes up the bong
<tiglionabbit> glick: that doesn't fit the naming scheme.  Make your own distro
<Computer__Guru> for halloween they should come out with chucky or freddy
<gpd> poningru: je ne sais pas...
<gpd> poningru: nous ne savons pas
<tiglionabbit> glick: I'll keep an eye on distrowatch for you
<Computer__Guru> poningru: pothead
<glick> tiglionabbit, whats the naming scheme?
<gpd> poningru: je ne parles pas francais
<ricosuave17> hey how speaks french
<ricosuave17> i do french help plz
<tiglionabbit> glick: aliterative [adjective]  [animal] 
<tiglionabbit> #ubuntu-fr
<glick> c'mon who wouldnt wanna run a release named ubuntu sluttysluts 7.0
<tiglionabbit> glick: that's not ubuntu
<ricosuave17> ???
<glick> sluts are animals my friend
<Computer__Guru> glick: Ubuntu Whorey 6.9
<glick> hehe boy are they animals my friend
<ray> how do i connect to the kbuntu chat?
<poningru> wtf
<Computer__Guru> ray: /join #Kubuntu
<tiglionabbit> #kubuntu
<poningru> I dont speak french
<tiglionabbit> poningru: ?
<tiglionabbit> oh, gpd
<poningru> so do the devs have plans for grumpy?
<glick> heh
<poningru> or is it just too far ahead?
<glick> Computer__Guru, my drive works now :)
<Computer__Guru> and what about sneezy, doc, happy, dopey, and the rest of the bunch?
<glick> im happy about that
<ricosuave17> how do i uninstall gaim
<tiglionabbit> well it wont be out until April
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: select it for removal in synaptic
<glick> Ubuntu fuddyMcDuddy
<Computer__Guru> glick: cool, so does my sound in fceu, but my joystick sucks ass
<ricosuave17> ok
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: it's okay if it removes "ubuntu-desktop" with it
<gpd> grumpy gpd?
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: my joystick is fun
<glick> i need to get a gravis game pad for my snes
<MilitantDK> is there an easy way to downgrade my libc6 2.3.2.ds1-22 to 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 ?
<tiglionabbit> *fine
<tiglionabbit> holy shit
* tiglionabbit looks at what he just accidentally said
<glick> so i can play kick ass super metoid n shit
<poningru> hahaha
<tiglionabbit> dude totally, Super Metroid is an awesome game
<ricosuave17> ok it removed ubuntu-desktop is that good?
<poningru> nicely put tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: it's fine.  Just be sure to put it back when you upgrade to Breezy in october
<Computer__Guru> just out of curiosity, why do you wanna downgrade libc6? 22 still buggy??
<glick> that and aerobiz supersonic
<MilitantDK> i need it in order to get libc6-dev
<ricosuave17> what does ubnut-desktop do?
<john_> "run as different user" doesn't seem to work for me :(
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: it is a metapackage.  It has nothing in it.  Its purpose is thus-- when you select it, it tells synaptic it requires a bunch of programs which comprise the ubuntu desktop set, like openoffice and gaim, etc
<Computer__Guru> is the libc6 you're currently using installed from a deb or a tarball?
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: makes it easy to install the whole set of ubuntu desktop applications in one selection
<MilitantDK> deb
<ricosuave17> ok. hey anyone using superkaramba
<Computer__Guru> you got it through apt?
<ricosuave17> i dont know what ot do with it
<ricosuave17> yes i did
<glick> wow, apple to become a phone company, followed by a discount shoe retailer
<glick> apple shoes and apparrel
<glick> pfft
<glick> what bums
<Computer__Guru> try this: apt-get source libc6-yourversion
<tiglionabbit> glick: they already make all kinds of clothes, including the "iPod Jacket"
<Computer__Guru> then unpack the tarball and put it int he appropriate place
<MilitantDK> iI do seem to rememeber to have downed it from debian.....i'll try it
<tiglionabbit> which has ipod controls built into the sleeves
<Computer__Guru> then you have the dev package :D
<Computer__Guru> make sense?
<MilitantDK> wow, it works :) thx guru :)
<Computer__Guru> netime
<glick> ooooh im so cool im soo cool, im a trendy asshole look how cool i am just like EVERYONE else who has the EXACT same ipod look how cool and chingy i am
<tiglionabbit> man, I like Neverball.  I thought I'd take this opportunity to say that.  It's really fun
<glick> give me a disk player that plays mp3s any day
<Computer__Guru> better than downgrading a perfectly good library
<gpd> glick: stick to your cassette player
<Viddy> glick: sounds like you've got ipod envy ;P
<Computer__Guru> disc players suck
<glick> lol nah i have more then enough money to afford one
<Computer__Guru> i had a motoroal m25 with a 1g sd card in it
<Computer__Guru> it was the shit
<Computer__Guru> 4 days on a single double-a
<glick> i dont want to jump on the trend wagon
<Computer__Guru> err triple
<Panzerboy> !info gnomebacker
<Panzerboy> hmm
<gpd> glick: the trend wagon passed by about 3 years ago...
<Computer__Guru> and it had fm radio and the ability to record fromr adio
<MidNightRaVeN> i got my 40 for $80 =X so i don't mind trendy so much ;-)
<Computer__Guru> i mean i do agree with glick
<tiglionabbit> glick: I once asked some #apple IRCers if they thought Apple would ever make a tablet pc.  They said "never, when pigs fly, that's such a fad, we're too cool for that" and went on to talk about how iPods are a status symbol and if you don't have one you're a loser.
<Computer__Guru> ipods are gay
<glick> nah ill happily wait till they come to a reasonable price and more people make them
<Computer__Guru> but disc players suck monkey balls
<ricosuave17> i am gay
<Panzerboy> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1244 kB
<ricosuave17> weird i uninstalled gaim and its windows still pop up
<Computer__Guru> ricosuave17: that's odd
<gpd> ricosuave17 just came out...
<crossbar> how can i use apt-get to install a package ive already downloaded?
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: quit the program.  It's still in memory.  Isn't that awesome?
<glick> ricosuave17, so what gay has many meaninsg
<prowl3r> yo
<Computer__Guru> crossbar: dpkg -i package_name.deb
<glick> i means 1.) homosexual, 2.) happy 3.) sucky
<prowl3r> can someone please help me install nvidia ?
<ricosuave17> how do i quit
<prowl3r> :(
<ricosuave17> gaim
<Computer__Guru> click buddies then quit
<Computer__Guru> ont he main gain window
<tiglionabbit> crossbar: you can use "dpkg --install".  But it's better to get your packages from a trusted ubuntu repository
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ricosuave17> but the main window is gone
<tiglionabbit> like one in this list
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: is it in your notification area?  (top gnome panel, on the right)
<tiglionabbit> if so, right-click and pick quit
<ricosuave17> yes
<gpd> prowl3r: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Computer__Guru> tiglionabbit: blah, if i waited for a maintainer for every package i need, we would be up to ubuntu 15.2 before i saw them all sponsored into the universe :D
<ricosuave17> how do i use killx
<crossbar> tiglionabbit, i would but aim is not in the repository
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<glick> i wanna get this cool ass stamp set on thinkgeek.com
<glick> insult stamps
<Computer__Guru> right on
<glick> like "File under "T" for Trash"
<Computer__Guru> i love the anti-motivational posters :D I have the entire set
<glick> or "Staple this to your forehead"
<Computer__Guru> if i ever get an office, theyre goin up
<ricosuave17> why does killx not work
<gpd> ricosuave17: xkill?
<cafuego> !find killx
<DekaPink> Ubuntu has a spell over me. I can't manage to go back to my windows partition to do something. xD
<tiglionabbit> what is killx?
<Computer__Guru> whatis killx:
<Computer__Guru> killx: nothing appropriate.
* cafuego has no idea
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'killx' (1 shown): (/usr/share/doc/suck/examples/killxover_child.c) in universe/news/suck.
<glick> DekaPink, same here, im running the live cd and i dont wanna reboot, im thinking of making my main OS this live CD
<cafuego> ricosuave17: it doesn't work becuase it's a made-up command, as opposed to an actual program.
<tiglionabbit> universe/news/suck ??
<tiglionabbit> wtf
<ricosuave17> lol
<ricosuave17> sorry
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: suck is a usenet mirrory thing
<cafuego> !info suck
<ubotu> suck: (small newsfeed from an NNTP server with standard NNTP commands), section universe/news, is extra. Version: 4.3.2-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 149 kB, Installed size: 524 kB
<DekaPink> glick: :D I've got a small Ubuntu partition right now... I plan on making it dominant once I back up a bunch of crap on CD.
<Computer__Guru> glick: after you gett hat installed, you're going to want a good sources list, then do a dist-upgrade to get allt he shit you didnt get fromt he live cd
<Computer__Guru> :D
<tiglionabbit> ricosuave17: xkill is a valid command
<glick> debian is my laptops native OS
<tiglionabbit> really?  where'd you get it?
<glick> i just dont want to reboot
<glick> ever
<Computer__Guru> hahaha
<tiglionabbit> but it's a laptop..  don't you run out of batteries?
<glick> cause it will make ubuntu go away
<cafuego> glick: That's going to leave you with a very old (and crusty) kernel.
<Computer__Guru> glick you're ont he live cd right?
<desrt> great
<glick> Computer__Guru, yeah
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: there's this marvellous thing that comes out of the wall called power :)
<desrt> nickrud; you were right
<glick> cafuego, my firewire drive works perfectly on this "old and crusty" kernel
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: I know, but what's the point of a laptop that you keep plugged in all the time and never turn off?
<DekaPink> So long ago, another life... I can feel your heart beat~~~~
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: why not just get a desktop?
<desrt> nickrud; i should have avoided coding :)
* DekaPink sways.
<Computer__Guru> glick: so move your /home directory out of the way, and installt he live cd, then you never have to worry about losing ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: portability
<cafuego> glick: Yes, but it is guaranteed to have as of yet undiscovered DoS and root vulnerabilities.
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: my laptop spends most of its time tethered to a powerpoint, but I also have a desktop
<glick> Computer__Guru, will i have to reboot?
<Computer__Guru> yes, but ubuntu will come right back up
<glick> cafuego, of its undescovered whats the worry?
<crossbar> is aim in a repository?
<Razor-X> crossbar: aim?
<tiglionabbit> crossbar: why not use gaim?
<Computer__Guru> crossbar: i doubt it
<cafuego> glick: You'll still be using that kernel after it *is* discovered.
<Computer__Guru> use gaim or kopete
<Razor-X> you mean, the general AIM client?
<Razor-X> gAIM or Kopete or MirandaIM are awesome
<glick> i read this cool ass article called "Smashing the stack for fun and profit" some pretty cool shizzy
<crossbar> tig, i use gaim.  but it doesnt support openssl encryption
<crossbar> aim does
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: but uh, what's the point of that?
<Razor-X> glick: you'venever read it before?
<glick> Razor-X, nah i havent
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: work on the couch/in bed/etc
<Razor-X> crossbar: the version of AIM on Linux is really really old
<HrdwrBoB> take my work with me somewhere
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: ah, I feel ya now
<Computer__Guru> the day i need to encrypt my aim conversation, is the day i turn this thing off and go find something else to do
<glick> after my architecture and asm classes i understand it all
<Razor-X> s/\<you'venever>\/you've never/
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: but sitting it on a desk is crazy yes :)
<Razor-X> glick: ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Computer__Guru: you never know who's watching :)
<Razor-X> it's not hard to understand without formal teaching
<glick> cool shit
<Computer__Guru> and i dont care
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: everyone's watching AIM
<Razor-X> and I don't care
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: Q2Fybml2b3JlIGlzIGd1bm5hIGdldCB5b3UhISE=
<glick> Razor-X, it is if you have never looked at asm before
<Razor-X> if I want something secure, PGP's my man
<Computer__Guru> ur life sucks so bad u feel the need to snoop into mine, then go right ahead
<Computer__Guru> thats how i look at it
<Razor-X> glick: I never looked at ASM (when I read the article, I have since) and I could understand most of it
<glick> if you want something ultra secure use sneakernet
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: trust me, tons are ready and willing
<Computer__Guru> cause my life can be quite entertaining from time to time :D
<nickrud> desrt whyever would you say that :)
<cafuego> glick: That's not very secure, have you never seen 'The Net' ?
<desrt> nickrud; i nearly introduced a crash bug into breezy :P
<glick> cafuego, its secure if your carryin a glock on yo ass
<cafuego> glick: People who carry firearms should be shot.
<nickrud> desrt then, you can be proud that you are capable
<glick> heh
<inemo> cafuego: people that do carry firearms normally end up being shot
<Razor-X> sneakernet?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<cafuego> Hurray!
<Razor-X> hmmm... never heard of it
<HrdwrBoB> out of band
<inemo> especially american police it seems
<HrdwrBoB> ie: phsyical
<HrdwrBoB> physical
<nickrud> heh, that's an oldy
<glick> Razor-X, when you take the data and walk yo ass to its destination
<nickrud> used to be, that was the only net
<Razor-X> glick: ;)
<HrdwrBoB> generally used referring to floppies, not that anyone does that anymore
<cafuego> Razor-X: Remember when data used to come on floppy disks?
<Razor-X> PGP's as close to unbreakable as you'll ever get, free-wise
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: in the dark ages
<Razor-X> cafuego: yeah, I remember that
<nickrud> anyone here actually used 8" for real, besides me?
<Razor-X> I still use 'em a lot
<billatq> What about good ole tapes?
<Razor-X> but, Floppies started going extinct when I first started computing
<cafuego> Though I guess these days SOME people (and I use the term loosely) may have been born after the floppy was deprecated.
<Razor-X> billatq: before my time, i've read the histories, but never seen a real tape
<tiglionabbit> My dad still backs up everything he does on floppy disks
<Razor-X> or a punch card
<billatq> Mmm, punch cards
<tiglionabbit> Every Single Thing he ever does
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: we went straight from tapes to 5.25
<glick> i store all my stolan mp3s on floppies cause if the po-po come lookin for me, they will ever suspect that my mp3 collection is on 36,000 floppies
<billatq> I knew a guy that used to program on cards
<Razor-X> cafuego: I love floppies, real real convenient
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Whenever I use floppies for the second time, they are invariably broken.
<HrdwrBoB> glick: haha
<Razor-X> glick: yes they will ;)
<billatq> Yeah, but you know
<Computer__Guru> i still cant believe how LONG it took to deprecate the isa slot
<HrdwrBoB> hence why I never build a machine with a floppy
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: Very true.  Ruined many a school project for me
<tiglionabbit> in elementary school
<billatq> if you do something like rar them up on that many floppies
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB I used a cassette tape once, then went out and bought a $500 attachment that dealt with 93k floppies :)
<billatq> Invariably *one* will go bad
<HrdwrBoB> heh :)
<billatq> And it'll be the second to the last disk too
<HrdwrBoB> billatq: minimum one
<cafuego> a 2GB bootable (wuth livecd iso) usb key is all ya need.
<glick> when will they make a usb powered sex toy is what im wondering
<Computer__Guru> I remember when I downloaded my first slack distribution.. 44 floppies
<billatq> glick: Been done
<cafuego> glick: Those exist, and have for a while.
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: my first distro was 19 floppies
<Razor-X> Debian
<Computer__Guru> heh
<glick> schweeeet
<Razor-X> on d-up
<billatq> I remember getting debian on CD with a magazine one day
<cafuego> glick: Google for 'logitech iFeel mouse"
<Computer__Guru> this was like slack 1.2 or something around there
<Razor-X> ;){
<billatq> I installed it and then didn't know what to do
<Computer__Guru> yeah, 1.2, also on dialup
<Razor-X> s/{//
<billatq> (came with boot, which is now Maximum PC)
<Razor-X> cafuego: mice!
<Razor-X> you suggest mice?!
<Razor-X> what's wrong with you...
<Razor-X> that's like promoting QWERTY.... ;)
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: Poor bugger, we used it at uni and did NFS installs using the net rootdisk :-)
<tiglionabbit> I've told my dad many times that floppy disks are the worst way to back up one's stuff, but he wont listen.  I give him a USB flash drive, rewritable CDs, and tons of server space, but no, he still uses the damn floppies...
<Razor-X> mmm... my trackball is awesome
<testosteron> linux sucksa
<testosteron> sucks
<cafuego> Razor-X: The iFeel is a *vibrating* mouse
<glick> how is the logitek ifeel mouse a sex toy?
<buulian> has anyone here heard of realbasic 2005?
<Razor-X> testosteron: ok then
<billatq> tiglionabbit: Well, he might learn after he loses some real data
<cafuego> buulian: yep
<glick> what the hell do you do with thatmouse you pervert?
<Razor-X> cafuego: not that I care ;)
<cafuego> glick: Well, I pulled out the vibrating engine, to make it a bit lighter..
<buulian> cafuego: do you use it at all for linux programming?
<Razor-X> my trackball is awesome
<tiglionabbit> billatq: nah, he'll never learn.  The guy's written 7 books and he still hasn't learned how to type with more than 2 fingers
<Razor-X> I don't even know why people use mice anyways
<cafuego> buulian: no, I have a version 3 license, which I use(d) for MacOS (X) programming.
<billatq> tiglionabbit: Well, it's sad, but what can you do?
<Razor-X> barbaric things, using your wrist so menially
<billatq> Razor-X: Well, better than humans, especially for those cosmetics testing
<tiglionabbit> nothing I guess.  It tears me up to see him using computers so inefficiently
<Computer__Guru> I remember my transition from redhat to debian... my redhat system was being a [R] oyal [P] ain in [M] yAss, and this guy in #linux on dalnet ssh'd into my box and installed debian while i was talking to him in the chatroom, logged me out (and then back into) x, and i was running debian.. no reboot required
<tiglionabbit> then again I waste tons of time helping people out with ubuntu on IRC =P
<billatq> lol, I wouldn't let someone do that
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: haha, you let someone from _DALNET_ log into your box?
<nickrud> tiglionabbit it's not a waste, it's an investment :)
<Computer__Guru> it was fun actually.. we did it through screen so i could watch locally
<billatq> Haha, watch there be a rootkit or something on it
<Computer__Guru> cafuego: I used to admin 3 dal servers.
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: hahahahahahaha!!! XD
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: I remember my switch too.  I liked debian much much better, even though I didn't know the name of the package to install xserver =P
<Computer__Guru> nah, he was one of my opers
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: I'll not bore and/or upset you then.
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: you can see it through screen?  Show me how to do that.  I've been using ytalk, but no colors come through in that
<glick> i lost my linux virginity with susie
<glick> then i went to caldera
<to|m> hi, is ubuntu a good dist 2 install on hd? I wanna fave a fast debian installation
<Computer__Guru> tiglionabbit: apt-get install task-x-window-system (or something to that effect)
<glick> then mandrake
<Razor-X> ouch!
<tiglionabbit> susie?  You mean SuSE?
<glick> then slack
<glick> gentoo
<glick> debian
<Razor-X> my first distro was muLinux
<nickrud> ah, suse 6.3, just enough to realize how it bastardized init
<Razor-X> that was an awesome distro
<cafuego> to|m: it seems to work fine for millions of users, yes.
<Computer__Guru> tiglionabbit: yeah, but i dont know how he did it
<billatq> Heh I went from Windows 3.1 -> RedHat 5 -> Debian -> Redhat 7 -> FreeBSD -> Gentoo -> FreeBSD -> Debian
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: =P shoulda asked man
<glick> tiglionabbit, nah susie, she was my gf and she showed me linux
<billatq> with some inconsequential rpm-based distros in there somewhere
<nickrud> lol
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: debtakeover
<Computer__Guru> i was root, he started screen, then i just attached to the screen... i think he had me type something first, but it was 5 1/2 years ago
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: it's pretty much automated
<Razor-X> Conkeror's fucking awesome
<tiglionabbit> mine--   Windows 3.1 -> Windows 95 -> Windows 98 -> Red Hat 9 -> SuSE (ew!) -> Windows XP -> Debian -> Ubuntu
<Razor-X> what age did you people start Linuxing?
<glick> damn these damn mites, and ants and centipedes crawlin around in my fuckin room!
<Computer__Guru> 20
<Computer__Guru> ten years now
<trog> redhat3 baby
<cafuego> Razor-X: That's a silly question unless you know how old they are now.
<Razor-X> cafuego: well, that _too_
<tiglionabbit> glick: that is the hottest thing ever.  Where do you meet girls like that?
<Razor-X> what age did you start, and how old are you now
<cafuego> When I was 20 there was no Linux.
<Computer__Guru> old man
<glick> damn i got my embedded systems class at 10 tomorrow followed by a shitty bio lab and lecture
<tiglionabbit> I'm almost 20 and linux is just getting good
* cafuego punches your card
<Razor-X> wow, i'm the only 15 year old here
<to|m> cafuego: i used knoppix till now because of it's hardware check functions, but to compili an own kernel is ugly with it... is ubunto cleaner?
<hondje> just getting good?
<Computer__Guru> lol@razor
<glick> tiglionabbit, she was actually a chick in the computer club at my highschool
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: 15!?  Wow
* hondje has liked it for quite some time :)
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: haha ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> lol don't listen to him... he's not 15...
<Razor-X> started at 11
<tiglionabbit> glick: there were no "chicks" in the computer club in my high school
<cafuego> to|m: Ubuntu is based on Debian (like Knoppix) but optimised for Desktop use. if you're used to KDE you might want to use 'Kubuntu' instead though.
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: I'm gonna have to get Seveas my Photo ID scan
<Razor-X> so I can join the strong set
<glick> shes was one of these dorky looking chicks that people over looked because she had these thick ass glasses on and wore non sexy clothes but when she dressed nice, and took those damn glasses off she was a completely different person
* cafuego is WAY old enough to be Razor-X's dad
<Computer__Guru> or install ubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tiglionabbit> to|m: or get both!  Grab a CD for one, and then install the other one (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop) through APT
<nickrud> me: sinclair zx80, atari800, dos1.2 -> 3.1 (ignored the rest) win1.04 -> win 3.11, big gap, suse 6.3, (redhat 6.1-7.3, mandrake 7.1-3, and LFS back and forth), then debian
<Razor-X> cafuego: my dad hates Linux ;)
<tiglionabbit> My dad hates learning
<hondje> I am Razor-X's dad
<tiglionabbit> and he's a scientist
<cafuego> Razor-X: We can't all be sane
<glick> she was a hidden cuties
<nickrud> lol
<psychonate> How can I check to see if a drive is using DMA?
<glick> i like discovering hidden cuties
<cafuego> psychonate: hdparm /dev/hdX
<hondje> psychonate: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hd?
<hondje> tiglionabbit: what field?
<tiglionabbit> Paleontology
<tiglionabbit> he travels around the world whacking rocks and theorizing about dirt
<hondje> hehe
<nickrud> forgot to mention the s100 from work
<jsgotangco> lol
<cafuego> whacking rocks is wrong
<Razor-X> Paleontology, hah
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: with hammers, dude
<Razor-X> Earth Science is the worst favorite of mine of all the sciences
<Razor-X> it's like... fucking rocks,dude ;)
<glick> i wanted to be a paleontologist at one time
<Razor-X> i'm a serious math buff, though
<Razor-X> mmmm
<hondje> I have a thing for geophysics
<cafuego> Razor-X: That will probably change as you get older
<Razor-X> Euler's identity... sexy stuff
<glick> cause i thought being like indiana jones would get me instant ass
<jsgotangco> haha
<hondje> rocks aren't too interesting though, I dig climatology
* hondje should go to grad school for cloud counting
<cafuego> hondje: what, wet, cold rocks? ;-)
<Razor-X> e^(i(pi)) + 1 = 0
<glick> turns out real paleontology and archeology doesnt involves whips and cool ass hats
<tiglionabbit> he has a gigantic fossil collection, has written lots of books about the atmospheric conditions millions of years ago, and is a professor at the University of Oregon
<hondje> cafuego: hehe
<Razor-X> 's the way to define logs of negative numbers
<nickrud> Razor-X you really 15?
<tiglionabbit> glick: lol, true
<Razor-X> that Euler, a genius that he was
<Razor-X> nickrud: duh! ;)
<Razor-X> yes, i'm 15
<jsgotangco> its more of trasure hunting and global conspiracies really
<jsgotangco> heh
<Razor-X> as you'll all see when I get accepted to the strong set
<hondje> Euler is cool, I love eulers identity
<Computer__Guru> see, this kind of thing really pisses me off
<hondje> that's just freaky
<psychonate> Man, no wonder my dvd playback was so slow :(
<Razor-X> hondje: sexy stuff, no?
<hondje> very
<Computer__Guru> somebody scraped this bowl while iw asnt looking
<Razor-X> how the hell did he see it just using the power series's
<psychonate> and I just spent quite a bit of time copying the DVD to my harddrive heh
<Razor-X> it's crazy crazy....
<hondje> psychonate: /etc/hdparm.conf lets you set values for stuff like dma at boot
<glick> there are actually one or two chicks in the lug of my school
<cafuego> Razor-X: Can you work out the proof as well as just posting the result?
<hondje> Razor-X: by being way friggen smarter than I am
<Razor-X> cafuego: yes, I can
<glick> but those transparent skinned dorks are too damn stupid to notice anything but their laptops
* cafuego waits
<psychonate> hondje, I assume I will need to edit that in order to make a permanent change then?
<Razor-X> online/
<Razor-X> *online?
<hondje> psychonate: yeah
<Razor-X> nah, not now ;) (but it's not that hard, and I originally needed help on the proof)
<hondje> psychonate: there are other ways, but that's the easiest
<tiglionabbit> There was a fat girl in the Microsoft Alternatives Group at my high school.  And she had a fat arrogant Gentoo-using bastard for a boyfriend
<cafuego> well, you can do it on paper and fax me.. ;-)
<Razor-X> I still need to solve
<glick> their like "oooh this kernel is sooo hot, linux is my girlfriend"
<glick> then on fridays their like "why cant i get laid :("
<hondje> 'microsoft alternatives group'?
<Razor-X> http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/problem.pdf
<tiglionabbit> hondje: yep
<Razor-X> and
<glick> what bums
<hondje> wow
<cafuego> hondje: MS Goth[tm] 
<hondje> when I was in school, we didn't have those
<hondje> we had boots though, and they kicked me out :)
<glick> have fun writing java in a slave shop loser
<tiglionabbit> the entire group brought their ancient laptops they got for free 20 years ago
<hondje> cafuego: lol
<cafuego> we didn't have computers in school
<Computer__Guru> we got them in the third grade
<hondje> we did
<tims> after 3 hours, error 2? wtf is error 2?
<jsgotangco> my first computer class had us saving on casette tapes beat that
<glick> i hate those kids who bring those tablet pcs to class and use them to take notes
<tiglionabbit> tims: grub error 2?
* nickrud used a slide rule ;P
<hondje> the navy paid to teach us LOGO in first grade :)
<Razor-X> fuck! (sorry{
<cafuego> jsgotangco: microtapes
<Razor-X> s/{/)=
<Razor-X> ugghhhh
<glick> i wanna punch them in the mough for being protentious fucks thinking that shit is gonna make them look cool
<tiglionabbit> tims: when a computer says something you don't understand, you google it.
<tims> no.. was building mozilla from source and finally got error 2 after 3 hours
<Razor-X> s/=//
<hondje> glick: hehe
<jsgotangco> cafuego: nope regular casette tapes we used sharp computers back then
<Razor-X> and http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/problem01.pdf
<hondje> they can't help it
<jsgotangco> (long long time ago)
<tims> I don't mind error 2 but it shoudl be the first thing
<tiglionabbit> tims: look for failure messages it printed before that, dude
<Razor-X> and my dad, of course, won'thelp me
<hondje> the television told them to buy it :(
<hondje> I had a cassette drive for my vic20
<Razor-X> the ever "I'm the smart engineer and I think you're doing this for the ego trip" person
<glick> shows your a loser who thinks tech toys will impress the chicks
<tiglionabbit> tims: if make gave you an error, it must have said something was wrong before then
<cafuego> jsgotangco: We used microtapes
<Razor-X> *won't
<Razor-X> so #math has become my friend ;)
<cafuego> Anyway, I have a chicken to roast
<Razor-X> Catfive sent me the proof for the former, the latter i'm still kinda stuck on
<hondje> Razor-X: #physics is your enemy! :)
<Razor-X> hondje: haha
<nickrud> I used to hate my roommate, I tried to monopolize my comp cuz he had a vic20
<tiglionabbit> hey hey, physics is cool
<nickrud> he did, not me :)
<tims> wow vic20 that predates my atari 400
<Razor-X> you people should try Conkeror
<cafuego> Actualy, pthysics is math.
<Computer__Guru> tiglionabbit: nerd
<Razor-X> even you vi buffs ;)
<glick> i need some orange juice (a.k.a a mike's hard)
<hondje> No it's not
<Razor-X> (yes, it supports vi binds)
<nickrud> atari 800, me
<tims> was it 22 columns or23 columns on vic20?
<hondje> physics is useful :)
<cafuego> hondje: Yes, it is.
<cafuego> hondje: I spent enough time at uni doing physics
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: duuhh, and spending every waking moment in this irc channel didn't tip you off before?
<Hackmo> how can I set up my wireless card in command line?
<tims> gotta love those 2 inch high letters
<cafuego> hondje: (ie: math)
<nickrud> it had a keyboard :)
<hondje> Me too, beinga  physics/math student :)
<tiglionabbit> Hackmo: ifup
<to|m> does ubuntu run on a pure S-ata System well?
<tiglionabbit> Hackmo: if you've got ifupdown and have your wireless properly configured
<desrt> to|m; it does here
* cafuego stopped it after a few years and went to do fun stuff instead
<hondje> physics is all about making up crap using math :)
<Hackmo> tiglionabbit: how do I configure it
<Razor-X> hondje: but, only limited math
<Madpilot> to|m: the only HD on my system right now is SATA. Ubuntu runs fine
<psychonate> Now if I can find a way to make Ubuntu's mplayer work with DVDs that have AC3 audio, I will be a happy man.
<tiglionabbit> Hackmo: dunno, depends on what you've got =P
<nickrud> hondje say it ain't so
<hondje> Razor-X: of course it's limited
<Razor-X> math by itself is elegant, and beautiful
<cafuego> I don't need no steekin math to poke a fork in apower socket and measure what happens.
<hondje> though we find stuff math people can't :)
<Razor-X> but practical math is just that
<Razor-X> limited by practicality
<desrt> psychonate; why not totem?
<Hackmo> tiglionabbit: lol, when I type ifconfig it only shows the ethernet
<glick> haha cafuego
<Computer__Guru> i wasnt aware ac3 was a supported audio compression method for dvd
<nickrud> measure, math, eh? :)
<hondje> Like, random matrices whose eigenvalues correspond to the zeros of the riemann zeta function :)
<tiglionabbit> Hackmo: then install ifupdown and ifup it
<tims> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `export'.  Stop. [in mozilla/chrome] 
<tiglionabbit> Hackmo: oops, misread
<Razor-X> hondje: haven't come to either yet, but i'm striving for the latter as soon as possible
<desrt> Computer__Guru; afaik, all dvds that have 5.1 use ac3
<hondje> nickrud: It's true, physics is just trolling for funding. re: Dark Matter
<Razor-X> dude, Spivak's problems are hard as fuck..... :(
<Razor-X> like, OMG, people in #math die
<Razor-X> only Cale and Catfive can do his problems
<nickrud> hondje yet, it makes for such interesting reading, so, keep getting the funds
<glick> damn if i go to sleep ubuntu will go away
<Razor-X> and I don't have the answer book yet, and my dad's a bastard >_<
<Razor-X> ok enough cursing....
<hondje> nickrud: I'm trying to come up with 'dark gravity' and 'dark time'
<hondje> I figure that'll get me major funding, no more tagging gophers for money
<to|m> ok, now itsmy step form debian -> ubuntu --- I hope it's a good on ;)
<Computer__Guru> ima go watch 24 now
<nickrud> well, even I'm only so gullible :)
<Hackmo> tiglionabbit: ifupdown is installed
<hondje> It'll lead up to. .... dark spacetime!
<glick> i cant wait for the pill you can pop that tricks your brain into thinking it got 15 hours of well rested sleep
<Razor-X> glick: binaural beats do that
<tiglionabbit> Hackmo: well, my wireless was detected automagically by ubuntu, so I don't know what one would do to fix it if it didn't
<Razor-X> albeit, with the side effect that your body's dog tired, yet your brain is well-rested
<glick> Razor-X, whats that?
<psychonate> desrt, I like mplayer A LOT, and the gl(2) video output driver works best on my TV-out box.
<Razor-X> real useful for finals
<Hackmo> tiglionabbit: I put in the card after I installed ubuntu
<shlomi> Why does it take so long to install the Culmus fonts?
<psychonate> The other vo's have blue on a couple of the edges.
<psychonate> This only happens on my video out box though
<glick> nah i want something that makes your whole body feel like a million bucks...besides cocaine
<Razor-X> glick: there are subversive/narcotic binaural beats
<Razor-X> albeit, i'm not about to try them
<nickrud> probably not an apropriate answer here, but, sex
<psychonate> Anyway, mplayer has an option to use the gl/gl2 vo, and I like mplayer best overall.
<glick> well i guess ima rebbot
<glick> nothing good can last
<glick> :(
<glick> ttyl
<shlomi> Oh! It prompted me to do something.
<buulian> excuse me... i'm trying to activate the root user account, and i get the error message: sudo: must be setuid root
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> buulian: no need for root in Ubuntu
<buulian> alright...
<Madpilot> buulian: follow that URL ubotu just posted
<tiglionabbit> buulian: give your soul to us
<buulian> I've been there
<Aapzak> guys, quick question. I installed from a warty cd. Can I just change warty into hoary in sources list and update dist-upgrade?
<buulian> okaayyy.
<nickrud> buulian yes, my /usr/bin/sudo is setuid root
<buulian> How do you replace gnome with Metacity, and also how do you make it so the computer boots automatically into Metacity?
<buulian> I'm just going to leave it w/o root
<desrt> Aapzak; from what i understand, that's what you're supposed to do
<Aapzak> k, tnx
<desrt> Aapzak; should be fine
<desrt> at worst you'll trash a freshly-installed box :)
<tiglionabbit> buulian: for the second question, look at system -> admin -> login screen setup
<nickrud> buulian you can try echo metacity >> ~/.xsession (in a terminal) and select xsession in the login screen
<Aapzak> I thought so, but got confused
<hondje> The wise man can pick up a grain of sand and envision a whole universe. But the stupid man will just lay down on some seaweed and roll around until he's completely draped in it. Then he'll stand up and go: Hey, I'm Vine Man.
<desrt> Aapzak; be prepared for a lot of downloading though.... you'd almost be better just to download the hoary iso
<nickrud> although I don't know why you would really want to
* hondje mischans
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: why do you suggest people write files with echo?  I mean seriously
<Aapzak> on the kubuntu website they state that hoary is dev tree
<desrt> they lie
<Razor-X> hondje: nice one ;)
<desrt> breezy is current dev branch
<hondje> jack handley:)
<Aapzak> desrt: I'm allready done downloading
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: somebody is going to mess up and run that command twice, and it'll screw things up for them eventually
<markc_> howdy, I need to get some normal deb packages but an apt-get update gives me a NO_PUBKEY and does not download the packages.gz... is there a way around yhis ?
<Hackmo> how do you set up wifi cards with cli?
<desrt> Aapzak; nice connection there
<desrt> Hackmo; iwconfig
<Aapzak> :)
<n4txo> buenos das
<desrt> Hackmo; be warned -- it's not very friendly
<Aapzak> 2Mb, I started a while ago
<n4txo> hi at all
<Hackmo> desrt: thanks
<pvanhoof> for a developer, is breezy usable atm? I don't care whether or not it will break things (I'm expecting that to happen). But will some basic components like the X server work?
<nickrud> tiglionabbit yes, I did add an extra > there. A typo. I had the impression he knew a bit.
<desrt> pvanhoof; yes
<Razor-X> pvanhoof: it's not _that_ bad
<pvanhoof> so unlike a few months ago, X will actually work :)
<desrt> pvanhoof; but don't do it if you depend on your computer :)
<Aapzak> pvanhoof: I'm sure it works fine
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: oh you did want to rewrite the file.  Anyway, why not just suggest they use a text editor, like gedit would be friendly to newbies
<markc_> or, how does one download debs from non-ubuntu repositories ?
<desrt> pvanhoof; if you have a custom X config file you'll need to make some manual adjustment
<Hackmo> ok so what do I do if I have a wireless card installed ( that I know is supported because i'm using it on another ubuntu machine) and iwconfig says that there are no wireless extensions installed?
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<pvanhoof> ok.
<Aapzak> pvanhoof: not for hardcore production machine
<desrt> pvanhoof; the paths for X have changed around
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone know of where i can get transcode for 64??
<markc_> ubotu>  sweet, thanks :-)
<ubotu> markc_: Are you smoking crack?
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: run it in a 32bit chroot?
<tiglionabbit> markc_: you add them to your /etc/apt/sources.list .  That thing I made ubotu print lists all of the currently supported ubuntu repositories
<pvanhoof> desrt, and those X-related packages are now done? Because those have been a reason for me to go back to hoary
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: i dunno how =/
<nickrud> tiglionabbit I've walked total newbies through things, but I also want to give people an indication of the power they have available. I assume people are intelligent.
<nickrud> tiglionabbit but, your point is also well taken
<Aapzak> desrt: do think you can compare Ubuntu unstable with Debian Unstable, because thats still as solid as many other released distros
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: lots do, so stick around ;)
<pvanhoof> I don't depend on the computer very much ..but I do need some basics working. Like a developer environment and of course X :)
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: =P I'm not a newbie, but even I wouldn't edit a file without looking at it first
<markc_> tiglionabbit> I've done that but the packages.gz won't download because of some PUBKEY error ?
<Razor-X> it's real convenient for 64 bit people to have a 32bit chroot to run stuff like that
<tiglionabbit> markc_: it should download anyway but say it's not authenticated
<markc_> I get a -> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: but how do i do it ='(
<markc_> and that is exactly what I am doing
<markc_> an apt-get upsate
<Razor-X> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Razor-X> that maybe?
<Aapzak> pvanhoof: suit yourself then, it will work. I personally hate it when my workstation goes down every now and then
<Nsaneice> Hey, this is a tad odd but can I edit the word " Password: " to be " Passwd: " that echos to me when I do " sudo [command]  " ?
<Aapzak> but if you don't mind
<Aapzak> but ... why would you want to use unstable?
<MidNightRaVeN> lol my eyes are all blury from reading so much ;-) thx! Going to read right now
<pRolph_> hihi
<pRolph_> I'm going to install ubuntu on my G4 iBook
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: you should be able to edit anything, as it's an open source operating system, but it may be more complicated than you want to deal with
<pRolph_> any guides?
<Aapzak> ubuntu is pretty up to date pvanhoof
<pRolph_> http://www.redhat.com/magazine/007may05/features/mac-mini/
<ArmaniExchange> anyone here using Colony?
<pRolph_> is that appplicable
<ArmaniExchange> its so unstable
<pvanhoof> Aapzak, ok
<pvanhoof> Aapzak, I don't mind as long as I can fix it myself (temporarily)
<Aapzak> pvanhoof: do you need tools which are not in stable?
<Hackmo> can anyone help me set up my network?
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: Well I am up to it, term is written in C right? So all I have to do is edit the sudo package..
<markc_> tiglionabbit> oops, I'm sorry, it did download the packages.gz file but I can't install a package from srage... the ubuntu one keeps coming thru
<Aapzak> I'm a bit of a developer too and am curious why you want unstable
<pvanhoof> Aapzak, at this moment Hoary is giving me all the components,libraries and tools in the versions I want them. But I do prefer to be a head of time with stuff (like libraries)
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: If it is really that complicated, then I will pass. :)
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: I'd imagine there's an easier way, as ubuntu has so many regional settings, but I'm not sure exactly how
<Aapzak> pvanhoof: allright, understandable
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: Thank you tho.  :)
<pvanhoof> Aapzak, I have to, for example, install some libraries from cvs.gnome.org to get some modules compiling from cvs
<pvanhoof> but I'm guessing breezy ain't going to change that anyway
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: might be fun to create your own locale where things are spelled differently =P
<Aapzak> pvanhoof: I still have to start on my first project, so I won't know anything about it :) it's really just curiosity
<tiglionabbit> I wish I could help
<pvanhoof> and I dislike the "install everything from cvs" solutions like jhbuild. Since there's always a few of them with compilation errors
<tiglionabbit> hm
<Aapzak> you  dev Gnome apps then ...
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: I just like things short. I know what passwd means no need for it to be password..
<pvanhoof> making it nearly impossible to get a complete fully up2date gnome env. at a specific time
<pvanhoof> Aapzak, indeed. Both professionally as free software dev
<Nsaneice> Anyone hear of Firefox 1.0.5 being in Backports yet?
<pvanhoof> for my professional needs I more or less do depend on my computer. but we have multiple systems on which I can develop ..
<Aapzak> pvanhoof: nice. I recently switched to KDE, but have been using gnome for years.
<Hackmo> can anyone help me set up my wireless network?
<pRolph_> Is it quite straight forward then?
<Aapzak> I'm using Gentoo at work, pretty stable and up to date, is that something for you?
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: I'll `grep -r "Password" /` for you
<pvanhoof> that's okay. as long as you decide to develop with standards and cooperation in mind :p. Like freedesktop.org. Or you aren't planning to develop desktop applications?
<pvanhoof> Some of my colleguas use Gentoo, but it's not my distro
<shlomi> Hi all!
<Nsaneice> I have used Gentoo, pretty nice
<pvanhoof> I don't understand the reasons for recompiling every package :)
<shlomi> How do I create the alias "David" -> "David CLM" (in the fonts)?
<pvanhoof> nor I'd like to spend my time doing that
<Nsaneice> pvanhoof: To make it fit your pc.
<Nsaneice> Like a glove.
<Nsaneice> none of this i386 bins..
<pvanhoof> sure... but if I count the times I have to install an operating system on systems (like this laptop), I surely wouldn't want to spend my time compiling those softwares
<pvanhoof> I wouldn't be doing much other things anymore
<Cred> Hello. Could someone try to help me to get Labtec USB microphone to work? dmesg reveals this usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio but that's about it.
<tiglionabbit> pvanhoof: but uh, once you know how, you can just tell it to go, and then eat a sandwitch
<tiglionabbit> s/sandwitch/sandwich/
<pvanhoof> tiglionabbit, I often setup a minimal configuration of packages .. and while using the system I incremental install what I need
<tiglionabbit> yeah, debian style is the most fun
<pvanhoof> so everytime I needed something .. I would have to compile it (or get a precompiled package, but why use gentoo then)
<ethics> so considering im a bit special ....how do ubunto stop su from working?...
<Hackmo> does anyone know how to set up a wirless network with the cli?
<pvanhoof> ethics, afaik you need to set a root password
<Nsaneice> ethics: sudo passwd root
<slask3n> Hi =) I installed webmin to test, and then i changed the password, but now i cant connect to the webmin at port 10000 anymore.. :s the page is just loading forever.. what can i do to connect?
<concept10> Hackmo, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Nsaneice> pvanhoof: I do the smae thing. Once I installed Ubuntu then Kubuntu, then back to Unbuntu. I unistalled everything till I needed it, so the system is clean.
<pRolph__> Is the installation guide pretty straightforward?
<ethics> pvanhoof, Nsaneice i migrated from etch so i already have debian rules not ubuntu in most places id think so i have a working su...i was just curious hehe
<concept10> slask3n, check the webmin site, they have good docs, check the faq first
<slask3n> ive checked already, but i cant find any answer
<Hackmo> concept10: I have a netgear WG311T, I know it's supported because I use it in my other Ubuntu machines
<concept10> did you add your ip to allow in the conf file?
<concept10> Hackmo, well how did you install it last time?
<tiglionabbit> does anyone else find Antec's slogan as hilarious as I do?
<concept10> Hackmo, ndis wrapper?
<Hackmo> concept10: last time the card was in the computers when I installed the OS and I used the network config in gnome to configure them
<Hackmo> concept10: but I only have access to the cli on that computer and don't know how to set it up
<concept10> Hackmo, type ifconfig, does the card show up?
<tiglionabbit> !wifi
<AlexBO> hello! I've just surfed into the official ubuntu site, and I've seen in the Art Gallery stupendous desktops: i love them. In oe of them there is a particular program that show some important system informations (CPU %, CPU C, Free RAM, ...). This is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=490&c=4. Does anybody know what is this program? I'd like to install it
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<tiglionabbit> oh that program..  it's called...
<Hackmo> concept10: no it only shows the eth
<pRolph__> If I want dual-boot, do I have to configure stuff myself?
<concept10> tiglionabbit, you are a bot freak
<tiglionabbit> concept10: I know.  I put most of the topics in the bot
<tiglionabbit> helps me stop repeating myself
<concept10> Hackmo, what about iwconfig?
<tiglionabbit> but now I always have to repeat myself by explaining about using the bot all the time
<Hackmo> concept10: when I run that it says their is no wireless extensions installed
<yaman> Marhaba,
<yaman> First I would like to give my regards to your organization and my thanks as a human for the work the Red Cross does in attempting to stabilize the lives of people today and paving the way for a more secure, peaceful, and humane future.
<yaman> I am an American student of Syrian descent living in the United States. I am impassioned and inspired by the work of the Red Cross Society and other organizations with similar goals around the world, and would love to learn more about their works first-hand. I believe that doing volunteer work in a region that is important to me, whose people are important to me, would help me discover my own self and provide an all-around enriching experienc
<yaman> Therefore, I am interested in volunteering with the Lebanese chapter of the International Red Cross society in the summer of 2006, in any appropriate capacity. Where can I find more information about performing such volunteer work--such as, but not limited to, areas of need, areas of which I am capable of contributing to, etc. Furthermore, are there any steps you believe I can take in the next year to improve my prospects for successfully ach
<yaman> n Lebanon?
<yaman> Thank you for any help!
<yaman> Yaman Salahi
<yaman> eek
<yaman> sorry
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: oh yeah, it's called gkrellm
<liable> wow
<Viddy> bwahahaha
<concept10> Hackmo, in that case, no drivers are installed, you must first install drivers and then set it up.  Do you know what chipset is is based on?
<Viddy> thats almost a bash.org quote ;)
<Madpilot> did he even know what program he was running, do you think?
<Viddy> gotta hate that middle mouse button
<Hackmo> concept10: No but I will go find out
<Hackmo> concept10: it uses the Atheros chipset
<slask3n> anyone knows how to get the back/forward mouse-buttons to work?
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: thank you so much. don't you think these desktops solutions are very nice?
<chromate> hello. i've got a dell inspiron laptop and for some reason the touchpad is not recognized as a synaptics device, but instead in /proc/bus/input/devices its listed as a "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: dunno.  I personally think commandline programs are pretty l33t, and keep my desktop constantly covered by stuff so I wouldn't ever see those things anyway
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: I just stuck the system load monitor on my top gnome panel
<concept10> Hackmo, do you have access to web on another computer?
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: how can you do it?
<Hackmo> concept10: yeah, but I have no way of transfering the files, the computer doesn't have a floppy drive or a cd burner
<concept10> Hackmo, does the cli computer have inet access?
<Hackmo> concept10: no
<concept10> Hackmo, oh wireless, thats it?
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: right-click on your gnome panel (near the edge if it's full of stuff) and click on "Add Item", and look through the list of cool stuff you can stick on it.  I've got synaptic, firefox, gaim, gimp, gnome-terminal, a mini-launcher, sticky notes, keyboard layout switcher, notification area, wolume, date, system monitor, force-quit button, pager, trash, and desktop button displayed
<concept10> Hackmo, do you have broadband or dialup?
<Nsaneice> I like putting cool stuff on the gnome-panel
<tiglionabbit> yeah it's fun
<Hackmo> concept10: broadband
* RabidDog runs around the room
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: yes, i know this metod, but i didn't know the esistence of the system monitor.
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: can i ask you another question?
* tiglionabbit catches RabidDog and puts him to sleep
<tiglionabbit> sure, go ahead
<Nsaneice> Bleh, I just use top
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: me too, but you know, graphical widget
<tiglionabbit> and I meant the little black box with a bar graph in it
<concept10> Hackmo, why dont you print the instructions and go at it?  or load the page on the computer with web access and boot the other computer with the network
* tiglionabbit turns on an old computer he has running windows
<Nsaneice> widget's steal that 1.0% of my 3.0Ghz, makes me mad
<tiglionabbit> dah wtf, after it has the starting windows XP thing, the screen goes black and the monitor turns off, but it's still humming.  Wtf.  It'll boot debian
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: in the link i've sent you there is at the bottom a strange bar that doesn't complete all the screen. i think it's a KDE bar, but my question is: can i do a simil thing with gnome?
<Hackmo> concept10: that's what i'm doing but I can't find anything with clear instructions as I don't really know what my problem is, if it's a driver or I just don't know how to config it with the cli
<concept10> Hackmo, you can use ndiswrapper with that card
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: yub, that's the kde bar, and yes, you can right-click on your lower panel and set the width and height of it
<Nsaneice> Need to have the Windows driver and ndiswrapper
<Hackmo> concept10: what is ndiswrapper?
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: just uncheck "Expand"
<AlexBO> <tiglionabbit> AlexBO: yub, that's the kde bar, and yes, you can right-click on your lower panel and set the width and height of it
<AlexBO> <Nsaneice> Need to have the Windows driver and ndiswrapper
<AlexBO> <Hackmo> concept10: what is ndiswrapper?
<AlexBO> <tiglionabbit> AlexBO: just uncheck "Expand"
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: ops...i've done a mistake
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: i've the last question
<concept10> Hackmo, basically ndiswrapper 'wraps' the wireless windows driver for use in linux
* Nsaneice make it stop
<AlexBO> in the same link i've seen a very nice wallpaper with a clock
<concept10> Hackmo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetgearWG511AndNdiswrapper
<Hackmo> concept10: ok thanks
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: i think the clock it isn't still, but it change with the time. do you think so?
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: you may be able to find it at http://kde-look.org or http://gnome-look.org
<concept10> Hackmo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
* Nsaneice looks for Firefox 1.0.5 in Backports again..
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: I don't know..
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: do you think that is there a similar wallpaper that change with the time?
<tiglionabbit> AlexBO: it would have to be a program that runs on the background layer
<Nsaneice> Hmm, need another IRC app that X-Chat...
<concept10> Hackmo, its not hard to do, you basically get ndiswrapper, (you may have to compile, I used the instructions on the site for v1.1) 2. Tell ndiswrapper where to get your windows driver and it will load it.  3. Add it to your interfaces list  4. configure for your wlan.  You can do all this from CLI, that is the jist of it
<AlexBO> tiglionabbit: well, you're right. but, yes, it can be funny. but a background service degrade the performance, i think
<concept10>  Nsaneice why another ?
<Nsaneice> replacement
<concept10> why replace?
<Nsaneice> I dislike
<Nsaneice> UI is funky
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: try irssi.  It has no UI
<Nsaneice> :)
<concept10> standard gtk+
<Nsaneice> You use irssi bub...
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: it's what I use
<Nsaneice> I miss mIRC
<tiglionabbit> bleh, I don't miss it asking me for money
<Nsaneice> heh
<concept10> Nsaneice, chatzilla is nice
<tiglionabbit> ubotu irssi is http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<tiglionabbit> say, has anyone used a live/install dvd before?  My desktop is taking forever "Searching for Boot Record from CDROM"
<tiglionabbit> oh and guess what, it didn't find it.  crap
<concept10> has anyone watched the go-opensource TV show?
<tiglionabbit> how do I use this dvd?  =[
<Nsaneice> About to run chatzilla..
<jeff__> what about bitchx
<tiglionabbit> irssi pwns bitchx
<Nsaneice> eek, pass on chatzilla
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: what's wrong with it?
<to|m> Hi, nice Distro first look is really nice!
<Nsaneice> I think it is the UI
<to|m> what's the best way to dist upgrade to testing or unstable? via ubuntu updater( where I get him, after 1st updates) or via aptitude
<Nsaneice> Looks too much like Mozilla
<Seveas> to|m, best is not to do that
<Seveas> to|m, ubuntu's development version is nothing like debian testing/unstable
<to|m> Seveas: but i need some debs from there openoffice 2beta or something like that
<Seveas> but more like experimental right now
<Seveas> to|m, better wait for it to stabilize or backport the OO.o debs yourself
<Seveas> there have been a few transitions that make mixing stable and testing hairy business
<to|m> Seveas: sorry i used oo2 before in debian, works fine and my documents that i need are in odt format
<Seveas> to|m, there is a beta of OOo2 from march in hoary, if that helps
<to|m> the transalion of ubunu isn't as good as i hope... because oo1.14 is not theright language like firefox, too
<Seveas> you need to install language-support-$YOURLANG for that
<Seveas> in your case, that would be language-support-de i guess
<tiglionabbit> say guys, if I have two computers connected together by an ethernet cable, how do I ssh between them?
<tiglionabbit> like how do I set up the IPs for it and stuff
<mindspin> is it a crossover cable?
<tiglionabbit> uh..
<mindspin> otherwise you'll need a hub
<tiglionabbit> it's just a regular one..  are those special?
<Nsaneice> One end the blue and green are switched..
<tiglionabbit> oh a hub, I've got one of those around
<Nsaneice> Yea special
<ethics> tiglionabbit, on an cable there are send and recieve wires....if you dont have a hub some need to swap
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, once the cabling is correct (check with sudo mii-diag)
<Seveas> then just make the interfaces have static ip's
<Nsaneice> Maybe he is getting a hun or a switch..
<mindspin> and make sure thy are in the same subnet
<tiglionabbit> can crossover cables be used as normal?
<Nsaneice> Crossover can go from PC to PC
<Seveas> crossover cables can only be used between computers
<Nsaneice> and work
<Seveas> not between computer and hub
<tiglionabbit> heh, I do have a switch right here, but I'm curious
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> darn, so since this is one I use as a normal ethernet cable, it can't do that
<ethics> tiglionabbit,   some hubs can deal with it tho but only some and some have a switch you can use but its better to use 2 cables for 2 uses
<Seveas> although, my router has this smart sense thing which makes it work with both Xover and normal cables
<Nsaneice> bingo
<tiglionabbit> but I coulda sworn I'd plugged this cable between my computer and a friend of mine's, and was able to share windows stuff on smb
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, check the physical connection with sudo mii-diag
<Seveas> if it says that you have link beat, it works
<ethics> tiglionabbit, if its a crossover youll get link lights....
<ethics> if it isnt it shouldnt finds a link
<tiglionabbit> well, I've gotta unplug my internet a sec to try this, brb
<ethics> cards have lights for a reason 8)
<Nsaneice> Crossover wire order: http://resource.godps.com/images/cat5.h2.gif
<tiglionabbit> okay, I plugged the red cable between both computers, did sudo mii-diag, and it did report link beat
<mindspin> then give both machibes static ips within the same subnet
<to|m> Seveas: lang-pack-de is installed...
<mindspin> and it shiould work
<tiglionabbit> mindspin: that was my main question, how do I do that?
* Nsaneice sigh I am so used to windows
<mindspin> sudo ifconfig eth0 ip subnet
<tiglionabbit> verbatim?
<Nsaneice> I was about to say ipconfig ...
<mindspin> while ip stands for the ip adress and subnet for netmask i.e.255.255.255.0
<us> will anyone tell me how I can get dvd video working in ubuntu? Itried the guide info but no dice.
<mindspin> its ifconfig
<mindspin> not ipconfig
<Nsaneice> Computer one: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0
<Nsaneice> Computer two: Is it lin or win?
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<tiglionabbit> us: this guide?
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: it's linux.  I can't get windows to boot for some reason..
<tiglionabbit> if I could, I'd be using samba
<Madpilot> does anyone know how to get Opera or FF to display window size in the top bar?
<Nsaneice> then computer two: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 255.255.255.0
<mindspin> Computer two: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 255.255.255.0
<Madpilot> I had this set up w/ Opera in Win. it was useful for webpages
<mindspin> ;-)
<Nsaneice> :P~
<us> ubotu: I'll give that a go. Thanks!
<ubotu> us: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tiglionabbit> thank you, mindspin.  Ima try that
<tiglionabbit> brb
<mindspin> thanks to Nsaneice  too please
<Nsaneice> nah I am good
<Nsaneice> I just want it to be winter..
<mindspin> hehe
<concept10> Nsaneice, no kidding
<Madpilot> us: ubotu is, um, a bot. uBOTu, get it? :)
<zerok> hi :-
* Nsaneice is from Texas
<Nsaneice> Nice sync with backports it here in Dallas
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: winter? blow that. we haven't even had summer properly and it's mid-July already...
<Nsaneice> Meh I know.
* Madpilot is from someplace a fair bit colder than Texas.
<concept10> Nsaneice, drom dallas?
<concept10> *from?
<Nsaneice> drom?
<Nsaneice> Yea I am in the Dallas area. :)
<Madpilot> that covers a fair bit of the planet, though, doesn't it?
<tiglionabbit> uhh...
<concept10> me too :)
<Nsaneice> Pretty close to me
<j2dope> hi are any of the repositories down? i can't reach 2 of them i think
<Nsaneice> well you are on the same node
<Nsaneice> like Plano area
<concept10> Nsaneice, you must be irving, farmers branch or somewhere north of me (i used to work for comcast)
<Nsaneice> South
<slask3n> anyone knows how to get the back/forward mouse-buttons to work?
<us> Madpilot: I get it. heh.
<Nsaneice> Irving is a good 30min drive
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: How did the SSH go?
<us> Well. I was going to try the instructions on that link on the multimedia wiki.
<concept10> desoto?
<Madpilot> us: sometimes ubotu seems to be the most useful person here... ;)
<Nsaneice> Mesquite area
<us> haha.
<Nsaneice> where 635 and 80 meet
<concept10> Nsaneice, I used to live in mesquite
<us> It's good advice. I searched and could not find that page on my own.
<tigliona1bit> dah
<us> w/ the wiki search and google.
* Nsaneice locks windows
<Nsaneice> :D
<tigliona1bit> well I followed what you said, and I got an error message
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: How so?
<concept10> Nsaneice, leave them unlocked, you dont have to worry about me driving out there!!!
<us> I'm gonna hit the hay & try that in the am. Thanks, Madpilot!
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: Could they ping each other?
<Nsaneice> Heh, good old Mesquite
<tigliona1bit> =p lost the message reconfiguring my eth0 to connect to the net again
<concept10> I miss living in Mesquite
<Nsaneice> tiglionabbit: Could they ping each other?
<slask3n> anyone knows how to get the back/forward mouse-buttons to work?
<Nsaneice> Mesquite is ok, same stupid roads tho..
<Nsaneice> Busy, always busy..
<Heimdall> is there something to create animated gif under ubuntu ?
<Nsaneice> GIMP
<tiglionabbit> the message it gives me is this: SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<Nsaneice> hmm
<mindspin> typo?
<concept10> Nsaneice, are you originally from mesquite?
<Heimdall> okay, is it easy ? I'm not looking for something very elaborated... just want little gif
<Nsaneice> Yup
<leroj> how do i run tarballs
<Nsaneice> 18 years
<leroj> i forgot :(
<tiglionabbit>  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 255.255.255.0
<tiglionabbit> SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<bob2> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<tiglionabbit> it was up
<mindspin> is your card eth0 or maybe eth1?
<tiglionabbit> it's eth0
<mindspin> depends on the slot sometimes
<tiglionabbit> do I have to down it and up it again when I plug the cables differently?
<mindspin> what do you get when typing ifconfig without any further additions?
<Nsaneice> nsaneice@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.11 255.255.255.0
<Nsaneice> SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<Nsaneice> I get the same. :-/
<Nsaneice> Might have to down then change IP
<mindspin> try 10.10.10.1
<tiglionabbit> without any arguments I get information about my network devices.  it lists eth0 and lo
<mindspin> and no ip?
<tiglionabbit> no eth1 cuz I'm not within wireless range
<bob2> just use the ip tool
<tiglionabbit> nah it gives the IP
<tiglionabbit> what ip tool?
<mindspin> on kubuntu sudo kcontrol
<bob2> 'ip addr add 1.2.3.4 dev eth0'
<bob2> to add 1.2.34 to eth0
<tiglionabbit> o
<tiglionabbit> lol, I don't understand any of this.  Here, let me disconnect and fiddle with it some more.  I should really just plug in the switch, but I want to learn to do this without one
<tiglionabbit> brb again
<to|m> hm, the oo.org2 beta of ubutu is the one, i had problems with isn't it possible to get debian beta114 version?
<nekohayo> hey, some other day I was suggested to bring up the fonts dpi if I find my high resolutions annoying. However, I am a designer. I wanted to know, won't this mess up my design proportions? Since I'm not at the same dpi than "normal" users. For example, lots of website layouts might break too. Thoughts?
<to|m> I think it's not the best way just to insert debian packages in unbutu..hmmm
<mouse_> nekohayo, yah... it will... u can always preview the page using the different dpi to verify
<nekohayo> but that's an utter waste of time switching dpis >_<
<bob2> to|m: that will break things.  if you don't understand why, it's not a good idea to try :)
<nekohayo> so it seems I don't have a solution yet
<nekohayo> thanks mouse_
<mouse_> nekohayo, i mean if u noe the layout changes for one, the rest of the pages most probably will too
<to|m> bob2: I think I know, but what 2 do, if i need the german oo2 bith hyperaation ... hmm
<tiglionabbit> uh, d00d, this time I just ignored that message and ssh'd anyway, and it worked fine.  What's with the message?
<tiglionabbit> maybe I should just not supply the 255.255.255.0 argument
<bob2> presumably you need the word "netmask" in there somewhere
<bob2> but I haven't used ifconfig in years
<mindspin> yep
<ethics> nekohayo, run a new server at a differnt res and vnc into it or something?
<tiglionabbit> bob2: what do you use then?
<nekohayo> hmm
<bob2> tiglionabbit: ip
<Nsaneic3> bleh
<concept10> Does anyone use crossover office?
<Nsaneic3> I have used crossover office
<ethics> concept: i heard they sold a few ....
<Nsaneic3> for IE 6.0 for Bankofamerica.com
<nekohayo> ethics, the original problem is that I was thinking "what if I want to switch to LCD someday, there is that native resolution problem, and resolutions of 1600 on lcd panels are so high you can't read without leaning forwards"
<tiglionabbit> heh, it's interesting that your nick is bob2.  Was that an entry in the Jargon Lexicon about a customer who wanted to speak to Bob when there was no one employed there named Bob, and it became a convention to refer to all the technicians as Bob1, Bob2, etc ?
<bob2> hm, I dunno
<ethics> nekohayo,  hehe im on a 22" widescreen tv/tft  seems fine to me hehehe
<tiglionabbit> bob2: oh, so you just got that name randomly then
<concept10> I have office 2003, Im wondering if I could just intall word 2003 instead of the whole suite
<bob2> I'm only bob2 because bob was taken on another network, years ago
<tiglionabbit> lol
<ethics> nekohayo, but im somewhat young and my eyes havent failed yet hehe
<bob2> and I didn't want to be 'rob', due to some failed desire to remain anonymous
<nalioth_wrkn> bob2 not because you are bob squared?
<tiglionabbit> is your real name Bob, or did you just like that character in Reboot?
<ethics> nekohayo, i can see your point...hmm thinking
<tiglionabbit> bob2: oh.  heh
<bob2> tiglionabbit: my name is 'Rob'
<bob2> or sideshow, depending on who you ask
<tiglionabbit> bob2: could be Bobbert and compromise
<mindspin> talking about fonts, how come that xmms shows very tiny fonts in the file selection window after an update?
<concept10> tiglionabbit, you know what I ask myself everyday? What the hell is a tiglionabbit ?
<tiglionabbit> well uh, it's like when you put bunny ears on a liger
<concept10> OMG
<nekohayo> ethics, I'm young too, but I'm trying to, you know, make my computer experience more enjoyable.. I really like LCD screens, but that native resolution problem is scary.
<tiglionabbit> nah actually, it's this critter I like to draw
<tiglionabbit> lessee if I've got any doodles of it around
<nekohayo> ethics, besides, almost achieved the dead silent PC :P
<Nsaneic3> <small>He is a nut</small>
* concept10 wonders "What is wrong the the Napolean Dynamite generation" 
<ethics> nekohayo, you bring about an intresting point...although if you had a font the right size to develop with and used the system on a higher dpi would't that solve it?
<Jimbob> concept10: Their generation is named after a movie?
<ethics> nekohayo, so like a system fonts folder and a developer box of fonts..
<nekohayo> I don't really get it..
<nekohayo> oh
<tiglionabbit> concept10: it has nothing to do with napoleon dynamite.  I was just making up critters years ago and drew something funky, and decided to call it a tiglionabbit.  I didn't even know what ligers were, so I was being silly in that explanation
<concept10> Jimbob, new gen
<concept10> tiglionabbit, that was funny though :)
<nekohayo> hey actually I realize that what I wanted (at the beginning) doesn't really make sense now :)
<Jimbob> concept10: umm, "new gen?"
<ethics> nekohayo, no abuse intended but i could see a character like the professor in futurama staring at this giant screen and standing 2 inches away to read it.....my mind is weird hehe
<nekohayo> because I was thinking "boy if I could read slashdot / other news sites easier.."
<nekohayo> but by doing that, I'm breaking the design anyways haha
<concept10> Jimbob, I meant a new generation, I just thought of it when he mentioned drawing ligers
<nekohayo> bwaha
* Jimbob has no idea what concept10 is referring to
<ethics> nekohayo, so i wonder if you could get kde/gnome/wm to use one font while using another font for all apps from a different folder/directory
<Jimbob> I know "new gen" is a contraction of "new generation", just not what you're talking about.
<HostingGeek> I got clearlooks screenies for all
<HostingGeek> This will be the new progress bar http://www.stellingwerff.com/cl-devel/progressbar_animated.gif
<HostingGeek> the window deco is not clearlooks
<concept10> Jimbob, watch the movie "Napolean Dynamite" and you will understand what im talking about
<HostingGeek> and will not be the next clearlooks one
<ethics> nekohayo, if you had 2 font repositries would that help?
<HostingGeek> what do people think of it?
<Jo> How do I install Beagle, what repository do I need ?
<monkeyy> WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monkeyy> i am in
<monkeyy> are you guys able to see me ?
<kafeine> monkeyy, no
<monkeyy> :-(
<kafeine> :))
<Nsaneic3> herm
<monkeyy> this rocks
<tiglionabbit> monkeyy: you are completely invisible.  Who said that?
<Nsaneic3> I lost my nick again
<ethics> nekohayo, or you could do something really gross and make two sizes of font in one ttf so if your in superscript its big and non superscript it's small then you could use superscript for WM and and normal in the design  and still keep the same font repository
<concept10> tiglionabbit, Jimbob  http://ligersrule.tripod.com/id1.html     I had to laugh when I saw this.
<monkeyy> kafeine, tiglionabbit  download speeds on ubuntu hoary are almost 8 times as compared to windows xp on the same connection
<nekohayo> ethics, well from what I understand you're talking about making the WIDGET fonts bigger.. but isn't the font dialog already able to do so?
<monkeyy> and this machine has less RAM, etc then my wwin xp one
<monkeyy>  this is cool
<kafeine> monkeyy, sweet
<monkeyy> kafeine, can i ask you somethings
<HostingGeek> Opinions wanted for the new clearlooks animation bar: http://www.stellingwerff.com/cl-devel/progressbar_animated.gif
<ethics> nekohayo sorti cant think of how to make it work etc but in theory you could have a display mode for fonts so it showed on your screen in large but the small mode would work better for design stuff as your building in pixels etc..
<Nsaneice>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY thenet2244000
<tiglionabbit> concept10: that's fun.  Heh, I'm looking through my stuff for good drawings of my character..  I changed how he looks recently and haven't done anything in color of the new look
<Nsaneice> well danm I knew that was going to happen
<ethics> OMG QUICK CHANGE THE PW!!!
<anacron> :D
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: that's why I use irssi
<ethics> heheh  ALERT ALERT you identy has been hijacked...beware bank accounts may be empty in 10 seconds
<anacron> how using irssi would help in that situation?
<monkeyy> i have some general questions can someone help me out ?
<tiglionabbit> Nsaneice: /ircnet add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv identify ******" freenode
<jsgotangco> nice
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: he was killed
<tiglionabbit> aw
<tiglionabbit> oh shit, did someone ghost him?  rofl
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: someone must of killed him
<anacron> :D
<tiglionabbit> get ghosted?
<HostingGeek> and they did it again
<tiglionabbit> oh crap
<tiglionabbit> what a disaster
<nekohayo> bash.org anyone? XD
<tiglionabbit> lol, not the best quote but a funny situation
<concept10> What is ghosting? two nicks?
<HostingGeek> Nsaneiceman: heh
<HostingGeek> Nsaneiceman: change your password
<kafeine> monkeyy, try us
<tiglionabbit> concept10: when you say /msg nickserv ghost username password, it kicks them off
<Nsaneiceman> Dono how
<HostingGeek> Nsaneiceman: before someone kills you
<bob2> concept10: ghosting is killing someone else who's using your nick
<HostingGeek> <-- davi1 has quit (K-lined)
<HostingGeek> that was quick
<HostingGeek> hey bob2
<bob2> monkeyy: in general, it's best to just ask questions up front, instead of asking if anyone will answer you in advance
<concept10> Okay.
<tiglionabbit> I didn't realize the ubuntu community could be so malicious
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, lol :)
<monkeyy> i am running ubuntu on Power PC when i play any audio cd or media file the voice is there but it is too low although the volume is at full how can i fix that ?
<HostingGeek> bob2: opinion on remenic's idea on a new animation bar for clearlooks <-- davi1 has quit (K-lined)
<bob2> monkeyy: did you set the hardware volume higher?
<monkeyy> hi bob2  sorry about thta
<bob2> HostingGeek: I don't know what you're talking about
<nekohayo> ethics, I just thought of something.. maybe I could use a "work" user and a "test" user... with different resolutions and DPIs ? Then even if the test user has blurry interpolation I wouldn't really mind since it's a test user... or... hey does firefox remember the text size with ctrl-scrollwheel?
<monkeyy> bob 2 how do i do that
<HostingGeek> bob2: opinion on remenic's idea on a new animation bar for clearlooks http://www.stellingwerff.com/cl-devel/progressbar_animated.gif
<HostingGeek> bob2: pasted the wrong thing
<monkeyy> sorry i am so excited at the moment i am using xchat
<bob2> HostingGeek: I have no interest in that
<bob2> monkeyy: probably on the keyboard
<monkeyy> and this is only my 3rd day with ubuntu
<monkeyy> ya bob2  it is highest
<catfox> hi all. i'm trying to execute a python script through my crontab, but can't get it to work.
<catfox> i've set it to: 10 30  * * * phendrick /usr/bin/python /home/phendrick/workspace/CrocusSSHcheck/crocusLocalCheck.py
<Seveas> monkeyy, welcome aboard the Ubuntu ship then :)
<bob2> monkeyy: then tyr doing it in the mixer on the panel
<bob2> concept10: get rid of "phendrick"
<monkeyy> thank u Seveas  i remember you also helped me out the other day
<bob2> er, catfox
<catfox> duh, hour/minute the wrong way round?
<Seveas> monkeyy, open gnome-volume-control and make sure pcm and master are set high
<concept10> HostingGeek, I like that animation bar
<monkeyy> let me see folks
<Seveas> monkeyy, and also look at the volume control inside the program you are using
<monkeyy> ya
<monkeyy> lemme check ill be right back
<concept10> HostingGeek, do you know how to make those?
<HostingGeek> bob2: What do you think... xchat is not such a user friendly client... and http://gajim.org/ is very good so far... how about making a Ubuntu IM based on jaber and gajim and also have a jabber room....
<HostingGeek> concept10: its an idea for clearlooks
<bob2> HostingGeek: how about writing it instead of suggesting it?
<catfox> bob2, yes?
<HostingGeek> bob2: I think I had a talk before to you about Ubuntu IM... or maybe it was mako
<bob2> catfox: get rid of the word "phendrick"
<catfox> oh right
<HostingGeek> bob2: if It was mako... I will talk to him...
<Nsaneice> Yay, newpass and umm I will never ever do that again..
<bob2> HostingGeek: blue sky proposals from you aren't very useful, go implement it, then suggest it
<catfox> bob2, other entries in my crontab have root user
<Nsaneice> I knew just as I hit enter I was screwed
<bob2> catfox: that's not your corontab then
* Nsaneice meh danm hippies
<bob2> catfox: user crontabs don't have usernames
<catfox> bob2, i thought it was one for the whole system?
<HostingGeek> bob2: Ok it was mako... we got upto the point where a decent jabber IM had to be made before its done...
<bob2> catfox: no
<HostingGeek> bob2: I will talk to him...
<bob2> HostingGeek: so, go do something useful instead of just rnaomdly suggesting things
<bob2> harrassing mako doesn't seem useful, either
<HostingGeek> bob2: It is useful...
<pland> mornin'
<HostingGeek> bob2: and its more than a sudgestion
<bob2> HostingGeek: how is you pushing an idea that other people have already thought of useful?
<HostingGeek> bob2: now it can be done
<HostingGeek> bob2: the missing part is almost done...
<nekohayo> got that last one ethics ?
<HostingGeek> bob2: Anyway I didn't talk you before about it
<catfox> bob2, sorry i'm not getting this. if /etc/crontab isn't for a user, where do i put that command?
<HostingGeek> bob2: I talked to mako... so I will cont. talking to him
<pland> looks like ruby1.8 ubuntu package is stuck at pre-release 1.8.2 (2004-12-23), does anyone know why/
<pland> ?
<pland> can't see proper release verion in the 'force version' menu either
<Psyche-> hello there
<mako> what do y'all to harrass me for?
<Psyche-> i have some trouble configuring my sblive! 24 bit
<bob2> catfox: eh? /etc/crontab is the system crontab, don't touch it.
<bob2> catfox: run 'crontab -e'
<catfox> bob2, cool. thanks
<Psyche-> i followed the tutorial that i've found at ubuntuforums
<bob2> HostingGeek: you have code to back this up, or are you just proposiing that someone else should write a jabber client?
<Psyche-> but i can't adjust the volume with xmms
<Psyche-> :\
<ethics> nekohayo, yeah that works but having both viewable at once would be handy....say like a xmcdp or whatever it is from x
<bob2> pland: when did 1.8.2 come out?  hoary was frozen early in the year, remember...
<zerok> blmartin777, 25.12.2004
<zerok> @bob2 sorry
<zerok> damn autocompletion :S
<HostingGeek> bob2: Wait Wait Wait you lost me... I will explain to you in a /msg what happened
<bob2> I don't care that much
<pland> bob2, AFAICT, it came out two days later, in 2004-12-23
<bob2> pland: hm, ok then
<bob2> oh well
<pland> bob2, just wondering if there -is- an update, or whether I need to point sources.list to some other place...
<bob2> hoary has 1.8.1, anyway
<bob2> breezy has 1.8.2
<zerok> bob2, hoary has a pre-release of 1.8.2
<pland> bob2, yup that's the problem. it's a pre-release
<pland> and I need the release version
<bob2> you'd think they'd give it a useful version then, instead of 1.8.1-8
<zerok> pland, do you have any other ruby applications installed?
<assasin> bob2 is crazy people
<pland> so dunno how to approach this. wait for package to catch yup, or install manually
<pland> zerok, no, just need to run rails
<zerok> pland, http://weblog.zerokspot.com/posts/426/
<leroj> flashplayer won't play sound :(
<zerok> pland, imo the easiest way
<tiglionabbit> !soundproblems
<ubotu> I guess soundproblems is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<pland> zerok, huh! thanks!
<leroj> thank you
<othernoob> would anyone happen to know where i can obtain "The Code" ?
<zerok> pland, far from perfect but it should help against dependency problems ;-)
<nekohayo> ethics, what do you mean, both viewable? On the same screen? (actually a splitscreen in linux, on one monitor, would be REALLY nifty!)
<nekohayo> because I have the fast user switch applet..
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: look for -src packages
<guerrero> othernoob, "The Repository"
<tiglionabbit> I think..
<pland> zerok, argh yeah compile manually and give higher priority to the binary...
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: it's not actually code for the pc, it's a documentary from 2001 about linux ;)
<pland> zerok, how do you undo that when the ubuntu package catches up, I wonder
<guerrero> bittorent
<tiglionabbit> o.O  oh
<zerok> pland, it will at least not damage the dependencies
<zerok> pland, simply removing the binary from the path and reinstalling all the gems after installing the official package should do it normally
<othernoob> guerrero: well, i've been looking, but i don't know many sites that have docus on em :/
<pland> zerok, heh, yup, well haven't got much choice unless someone @ ubuntu catches up with 12613 bug
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, how do I set my machine up to sort of share things on the internet?
<guerrero> maybe a good urban video store
<pland> zerok, thanks for the pointed
<bob2> tiglionabbit: install ipmasq
<tiglionabbit> http style, like so if someone types in my IP into their web browser, viola, loads an html file of mine if my machine is on
<pland> s/pointed/pointer
<guerrero> bet leather tongue in SF has it
<othernoob> guerrero: afaik it's only been on tv :(
<guerrero> probably lost weekend too
<catfox> bob2, cron is working now, thanks for the help.
<guerrero> amazon?
<zerok> pland, you follow this guide at your own risc ;-)
<zerok> ... risk
<zerok> ^_^
<bob2> tiglionabbit: in that case, just install apache2
<pland> zerok, heh yeah no worries
<tiglionabbit> oh
<catfox> got some strange behaviour though. if i run my python script from a terminal, it creates a logfile and writes what it's doing. but it doesn't create the log file when it's executed through crontab
<othernoob> guerrero: already checked that :(
<guerrero> is it on imdb?
<guerrero> othernoob,
<zerok> othernoob, http://www.code.linux.fi/ ?
<ethics> nekohayo, well you can dual screen on x np...the problem is the 2nd user...i run vmware so ihave a few computers at once but there is xdmcp or something in gdm that allows remote xsessions with users etc...so if you could do that to loop back on the same server would be good....vnc may have a similar config
* pland wonders if the debian 1.8.2 ruby package would work
<bob2> catfox: shell redicrection won't work from cron, I'd guess
<bob2> catfox: just write a shell script wrapper
<nekohayo> ethics, any idea how this is called?
<catfox> bob2, so write a shell script, executed by crontab, which executes the python?
<aliz> vim does not colorize C files, what's the problem?
<bob2> catfox: if you want to direct things to a file, I guess so
<bob2> aliz: echo syntax on >> ~/.vimrc
<ethics> what proggy can you use to log into the same pc and use x in a window of the same x?   make sense.....scratches head over bad wording
<catfox> bob2, ok, i'll give it a go. thanks again
<bob2> aliz: restart vim
<bob2> aliz: enjoy
<zerok> aliz, does it highlight anything else?
<bob2> ethics: xnest, perhaps
<othernoob> zerok: sounds like that's the one. thx
<zerok> othernoob, np
<othernoob> :)
<tiglionabbit> bob2: thanks.  What next, rtfm?
<ethics> nekohayo, theres a possible one
<ethics> bob2 cool cheers matey
<bob2> tiglionabbit: no, you're done, just start using it
<aliz> bob2: done, thanks
<tiglionabbit> bob2: start using it how?
<aliz> zerok: i think it works for some other types, but *syntax on* did the job
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit, is the us archive still broken?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: I don't know
<bob2> tiglionabbit: it's a web server...access it with your web browser
<tiglionabbit> !usrepos
<ubotu> from memory, usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> tiglionabbit: http://your.ip.here/
<nekohayo> ethics, ?
<tiglionabbit> bob2: neat.
<tiglionabbit> bob2: how do I change the directory it uses?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: you don't, in general
<bob2> tiglionabbit: if you want to share files as your user, put them in ~/public_html/ in your home directory
<bob2> tiglionabbit: then go to http://your.ip.here/~username/
<tiglionabbit> oh, it uses that by default?
<tiglionabbit> ok
<ethics> nekohayo, looking at xnest   looks like the tool youd use for the 2 users on one screen type thing
<tiglionabbit> say, is it possible to make a domain for a user, rather than the machine?  Or is that against the rules..
<fruitybumstuffer> hey guys im tryin 2 mount my 2nd windoze hdd on boot but its not likin what i have put in  fstab... it mounts my 1st hdd but not the 2nd i have used /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0 for my fist and the 2nd changin hda1 to sda5 and the windows has a 2 at the end... Any help with this??
<zrr_> Hi
<zrr_> I got a questin about the ubuntu boot process
<bob2> tiglionabbit: if you mean "is it possible to have multiple domains pointing at the one web server", then yes
<zrr_> I installed a new kernel from scratch, 2.6.11.12.2
<zrr_> boots great but when I boot from the ubuntu kernel the very first messages is "starting ubuntu"
<tiglionabbit> bob2: no, that's not what I meant.  I meant a domain that points to ip/~user specifically.  But I don't think that is possible
<zrr_> when I boot from my kernel, that message does not appear.
<bob2> tiglionabbit: sure it is
<tiglionabbit> bob2: really?  Well other than hitting the main machine, detecting the url used, and redirecting..
<tiglionabbit> which I could do
<fruitybumstuffer> can any1 help me with mountin my hdd??
<bob2> tiglionabbit: (and it was more or less what you mean, since hosting multiple domains means the ability to server from arbitrary locations)
<bob2> tiglionabbit: ok, now I think you're confusing me
<bob2> tiglionabbit: www.blah.com can server data from 1.2.3.4/~user1/, while www.bleh.com serves from 1.2.3.4/~user2/
<tiglionabbit> how do you do that?
<bob2> create virtual hosts in your apache config
<bob2> but it does involve learning how a web server works
<fruitybumstuffer> any1??? help with mountin sata hdd??
<ethics> particularly if your doing cgi stuff etc i feel heheh im scared of it..
<ethics> fruitybumstuffer, whats up?
<bob2> fruitybumstuffer: maybe you could tell us what error you get?
<bob2> fruitybumstuffer: and show us the line that causes problems, without any weird control characters
<tiglionabbit> lol, fruitybumstuffer, what a progressive name you have
<onno> Hello, I want to put a wireless card in my Desktop PC, do you know wich brand will work very good with Ubuntu and GNU/Linux?
<kHurtiZ> yeah was just laughing at that :)
<onno> its for G protocol
<ethics> fruitybumstuffer, sata = scsi disk names....sda sdb etc....  mount -t filesystem /dev/sdX /my/directory
<john023> bu
<ethics> fruitybumstuffer, filesystem is replaed with ntfs/vfat/ext3 etc
<fruitybumstuffer> ethics: I have my 1st windoze hhd mountin at boot fine, but my 2nd windoz(extended partition) doesnt want 2 mount on boot.... Its a sata hdd and is writein in fstab like this" dev/sda5       /media/windows2  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0"
<bob2> fruitybumstuffer: you seem to be missing a leading slash
<kHurtiZ> tiglionabbit, if you're using apache, you can define virtual hosts which mean that www.bleh.com serves from ~user2 and www.blah.com serves from ~user1 ... it's in the config somewhere, look for virtual hosts
<fruitybumstuffer> sorry that was me quickl; c+p it does have a / at the start:P
<ethics> fruitybumstuffer, also know that ntfs = read only
<kHurtiZ> umm isn't there experimental RW ntfs available?
<tiglionabbit> okay I wanna get started with this.  Where is the friggin directory, lol
<ethics> experimental as in good luck and thanks for all the fish ....
<bob2> fruitybumstuffer: add auto to the options
<kHurtiZ> yeh lol
<bob2> tiglionabbit: directory for what?
<ethics> captive works but its hardly beautiful...vfat = win
<bob2> kHurtiZ: not in ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> bob2: the one where I put my index.html
<fruitybumstuffer> bob2: where??
<bob2> tiglionabbit: you need to be very very specific about what you're trying to do
<bob2> fruitybumstuffer: auto,nls=utf8,umask=0222
<tiglionabbit> lol, interesting, it says "the _Documentation_ is included" on the page it displays, but that link is broken =P
<kHurtiZ> tiglionabbit depends where you've got apache installed... i'm new to apache2 so not entirely sure. in previous versions, you edit httpd.conf in the apache dir
<tiglionabbit> bob2: I am trying to make my index page
<mindspin> tiglionabbit: but its no witchcraft needed;-)
<bob2> tiglionabbit: index for *what*?  your user? the web server itself?
<kHurtiZ> sec i'll check it out
<bob2> kHurtiZ: apache2 is quite different
<tiglionabbit> is it default-site?  Because my url says apache2-default
<ethics> khermans, currently you can write safely if you a dont change the filesize B let checkdisk fix on windows boot and C dont execr the file to work in windows....other than that its great
<tiglionabbit> bob2: the web server
<bob2> tiglionabbit: then /var/www/
<ethics> kHurtiZ, ^^^
<tiglionabbit> I want to set the page you get when you type in http://nickr.kicks-ass.net
<bob2> but thats not a good way to go about it
<tiglionabbit> then what is?
<bob2> better to make a directory for it in /srv/ or something and register a virtlahost for it
<reibax> Hi everybody!
<tiglionabbit> ??
<reibax> Can somebody help me with a concept about Synaptic please?
<reibax> I'm new to ubuntu
<mindspin> you have to define the document root in httpd.conf
<bob2> reibax: just ask your question
<ethics> kHurtiZ, rw ntfs can work via wine and the original ntfs.sys files but i dunno how etc there source i downloaded but then i found this harddisk
<reibax> ok
<bob2> mindspin: no, you don't, and httpd.conf is not used by apache2 anyway
<bob2> tiglionabbit: just edit it in /var/www
<kHurtiZ> mindspin, apache2 uses different conf method
<mindspin> ok thats right, i forgot about apache2
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<reibax> Let's see... I've just added de Backport sources to my sources.list
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<reibax> yep
<reibax> I've looked around there
<kHurtiZ> tiglionabbit, what you're trying to do is possible but complex to explain here :(
<nekohayo> anyways thanks a bunch for your advice ethics , much appreciated :)
<tiglionabbit> reibax: this wiki shows all the supported sources as of now ^
<reibax> but I want to do something
<reibax> and I don't know how
<tiglionabbit> reibax: gewd.  Ok.  Well, synaptic looks in those to install software for you
<nekohayo> I'll need to dig xnest
<fruitybumstuffer> cheers guys will be back 2 let you know if it work:D
<mindspin> in apache 1 its quit easy
<ethics> nekohayo, good to think about things occasionally hehe
<tiglionabbit> reibax: what do you need?
<mindspin> quite
<nikkia> hmmmm, uk.archive is being flakey
<reibax> what I want to do is make Synaptic ignore those sources for upgrades
<reibax> and just let me instal whatever I want manually from them
<tiglionabbit> kHurtiZ: why would it be complex?  All I want to do right now is make an index
<reibax> how can I do that?
<ethics> sounds like pinning for synaptics.....if its such a thing
* tiglionabbit Rs T F M
<bob2> reibax: that's pinning, and complicated.  just disable them when you're not using them
<bob2> tiglionabbit: just put your files in /var/www/
<tiglionabbit> reibax: best thing to do is just comment out backports when you're not using it
<reibax> ok
<reibax> thanks
<tiglionabbit> reibax: hoary-extras is standard now though, so don't worry, you can use it
<ethics> bob2: pinning in ubuntu same as debian?
<ethics> bob2: obious changes to repositories
<tiglionabbit> ah, thanks bob2
<tiglionabbit> sheesh, it's got so many indexes prepared for me
<bob2> in what sense is "hoary-xtras" standard?
<bob2> ethics: apt is the same program, yes
<fruitybumstuffer> hey guys "/dev/sda5       /media/windows2  auto   nls=utf8  umask=0222        0       0"  didnt work any other ideas??
<tiglionabbit> bob2: in the sense that everyone in #ubuntu-nun told me that it wont break things anymore
<Heimdall> is there someone here who 'd like to help me to create a little script bash for a simple problem ?
<tiglionabbit> fruitybumstuffer: does /media/windows2 exist?  fstab and mount won't create directories
<ilba7r> i was wondering how to enable my logitech webcam?
<Heimdall> it is only read-write file script
<ilba7r> when i try to use it i get the message device not found any ideas
<fruitybumstuffer> yeah i know that i have 2 files windows 1 and 2 windows 1 mounts at boot fine
<bob2> tiglionabbit: #ubuntu-nun?
<fruitybumstuffer> sorry folders*
<ethics> bob2 kk i figured it was just checking...just came from etch on one system to play
<j2dope> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<guerrero> fruitybumstuffer, can you mount the drive manually...mount /media/windows
<j2dope> is a repository down?
<guerrero> what error do you get?
<john023> kill windows
<fruitybumstuffer> yeah it works fine when i do it manually just not automatically
<bob2> john023: sudo apt-get update
<tiglionabbit> bob2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserMentors
<guerrero> what command do you use to manually mount it? type it exactly
<guerrero> verbatim
<Synergy> hi guys i just added some repostitories and when i do apt-get update i get a error like this W: GPG error: ftp://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<j2dope> im having problems too Synergy
<j2dope> been annoying me all night. i just isntalled and can't install some needed apps
<ethics> apt version changed recently?
<Synergy> me to
<reibax> Thanks for the info!
<reibax> Bye folks!
<Synergy> like totme and so on
<j2dope> is there a listing of alternative repositories?
<Synergy> j2dope, what sort of problem doe you got
<j2dope> it can't find some mirrors or something
<j2dope> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Synergy> i don't know but what i did is just following the normal procedures
<fruitybumstuffer> mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows2/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Tilos> My resolution is stuck at 640x480. Is there any way to increase it? (The resolution changer in the System menu gives only the option of 640x480).
<sroka> hi
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<j2dope> Synergy, yeah i just went to ubuntu guide and copy and pasted
<j2dope> as usual
<guerrero> fruitybumstuffer, now type the corresponding line from your fstab ...exactly
<sroka> whitch version of kernel ubuntu 5,04 have?
<Synergy>  j2dope jup me too
<tiglionabbit> !kernel
<fruitybumstuffer> gurrero: ok 1 sec
<j2dope> does anyone have any suggestions for our problem?
<j2dope> pleaaaaaaaaase =)
<sroka> someone know whitch version of kernel ubuntu 5,04 have??
<fruitybumstuffer> ok brb
<guerrero> tilos: what device driver is configured in your xorg.conf?
<Tilos> sroka: Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 16:53:01 UTC 2005
<sroka> thank you Tilos :D
<sroka> cya
<Synergy> j2dope, and i have some problems about adding repositories,
<fruitybumstuffer> gurrero: just had this error from"munt -a"    "line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Tilos> guerrero: I dunno.
<Synergy> yeah i know dude
<tiglionabbit> sorry
<fruitybumstuffer> gurrero: i think its the 1 i have just put in
<Tilos> Also the WIKI seems pretty unresponsive atm.
<Synergy> when i do apt-get update
<j2dope> booooo @ ubotu ;)
<Synergy> Ophalen van ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release Unable to find expected entry  multivers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) is mislukt
<guerrero> fruitybumstuffer, you don't have to reboot to test it...once you get the fstab entry right, you'll know because "mount /media/windows2" will just work
<tiglionabbit> j2dope: hey, ubotu is useful
<ilba7r> hi i have a logitech quickcam express that used to work. After reinstalling linux it was not recognized any ideas how to install a driver for it
<tiglionabbit> ubotu good bot
<ubotu> :)
<j2dope> Synergy, i guess it's just down temporarily. but i'd love to know if there's other places to get the files
<Nermal> ilba7r, www.linux-usb.org
<j2dope> tiglionabbit: everyones in kahootz with the bot! they're all against us!
<ilba7r> thanx Nermal
<Synergy> you think?
<Synergy> it's down
<guerrero> fruitybumstuffer, umount /media/windows2 and then remount it with "mount /media/windows2" to test your fstab entry
<Synergy> j2dope, got msn?
<tiglionabbit> j2dope: no man, the bot is trying to help you
<j2dope> johannes2dope@hotmail.com
<j2dope> tiglionabbit, i realise mate. i was joking =)
<Synergy> Ophalen van ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release Unable to find expected entry  multivers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) is mislukt
<Synergy> what the fuck is that
<Synergy> :D oops
<j2dope> of course to argue. i'd already mentioned that i had been to ubuntu guide to check the repository stuff
<fruitybumstuffer> gurrero: same error again "line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<guerrero> type the line...verbatim
<monkeyy> anyone have any experience of setting up a usb bluetooth dongle with ubuntu?
<Synergy> j2dope, does it work now
<j2dope> Synergy, im on 56k. ill reload the repositories
<j2dope> a few have already failed
<j2dope> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<fruitybumstuffer> j2dope: aint the us repos dead??
<Synergy> are they? fruitybumstuffer
<Synergy> wich ones are alive?
<fruitybumstuffer> says at the top of this page " us.archive currently broken"
<j2dope> fruitybumstuffer, you're the first person to tell me
<j2dope> are there alternative ones?
<Synergy>    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Synergy>    deb-src ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<fruitybumstuffer> 2 i had that problem the other day change all in your sources list 2 fr or uk or ca dependin where ur near
<ethics> one of the backport servers was less than happy yesterday also
<j2dope> Synergy, i just changed the urls in my repositories from US to CA. hopefully it works
<fruitybumstuffer> it should
<j2dope> for now i gotta run. hit me up on msn if u want. peace all
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Anyone here re-compiled freetype2 to support the better hinting options?
<linukso> Hi! Got a problem with mail-notification. Imaps doesn't seem to be working.... Anyone else using mail-notification?
<qt2> i use se.
<qt2> for my mirror.
<Dreamer3> anyone got Savage DRI working with hoary?
<Synergy> j2dope, i changed them to fr and uk
<Synergy> j2dope, like this
<Dreamer3> i'm kinda afraid to try
<fruitybumstuffer> Synergy: I have been usin the fr 1's and im from uk:P
<Synergy> fruitybumstuffer, like this  deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.uk/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Synergy>  deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.uk/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Synergy> i tried fr
<qt2> Dreamer3, at the worst you'll have to edit xorg.conf in console. :o
<Synergy> fruitybumstuffer, but fr does not work or am i still doing something worng
<Dreamer3> qt2: hardly :)  the DRI drive isn't included
<Dreamer3> seems someone wrote a how-to and the DRI snapshots might work :)
<fruitybumstuffer> try like this "deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe"
<Synergy> fruitybumstuffer,  i am editing sources.list
<fruitybumstuffer> Synergy: try like this "deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe"
<mumbles> right
<qt2> Dreamer3, dri is enbled by an option in xorg.conf though.
<mumbles> i need to go and get a new peice of hardware
<Dreamer3> qt2: right, but the savage driver isn't included with ubuntu :)
<Dreamer3> qt2: i'm downloding the snapshot now
<qt2> so?
<Dreamer3> i've been thru all this before :)
<qt2> install the driver, switch it over
<qt2> if it doesnt work, replace the new xorg.conf with the old ;)
<fruitybumstuffer> Synergy: yeah
<Dreamer3> just not with ubuntu
<Dreamer3> i am :)
<Dreamer3> gotta build some kernel modules and stuff :)
<assasin> dasasdasdasdas
<assasin> das
<assasin> d
<assasin> asd
<Synergy> fruitybumstuffer, Ophalen van ftp://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/source/Sources.gz Kan bestand niet ophalen; bericht van server: Failed to open file. is mislukt
<Synergy> fruitybumstuffer, W: GPG error: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<fruitybumstuffer> Synergy: wtf???? dont know wats happened here.... have a look i have just opend chat with u
<Dreamer3> qt2: downloading la la la
<qt2> ;)
<ilba7r> i know this is probably stupid question but if i install from source using apt-get install do i have to compile the package by untaring then make make install? or is it automatically done
<kafeine> ilba7r, installing from source using apt-get?
<action09> ilba7r  there's no stupid questions, only stupid people
<ilba7r> kafeine or synaptic
<action09> ilba7r  i think you'll have to compile
<action09> ilba7r  it's maybe astupid answer :)
<ilba7r> lol action09
<action09> ;)
<Dreamer3> whoa
<kafeine> ilba7r, define 'source'
<action09> whoa?
<Dreamer3> dri getting BIGGER
<Dreamer3> hope that means more speed and bugfixes :)
<ilba7r> qc-usb-src
<kafeine> do you mean source as in source code or as in repos?
<ilba7r> i mean source code downloaded from the repos
<otep> ei all
<kafeine> khm.
<mindspin> does such exist?
<otep> someone just asked me something:
<kafeine> ilba7r, you can only download .deb packages from the repos
<otep> "how reliable or unreliable are "alienated" deb packages?"
<mindspin> depends ;-)
<ilba7r> kafeine my understanding you can download binary packaged or source packages. and in repos you define either bin or src in the source list
<kafeine> ilba7r, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories?highlight=%28repositories%29
<kafeine> read this, get educated
<kafeine> repos really wouldnt be of any exceptional use if they were full of tarballs
<kafeine> really.
<Digis> hi, I have hoary, via 8237 soundcard, all modules installed and unmuted, But I still have no sound
<ilba7r> kafiene thanx for guiding me to the page and i never claimed i know everything
<kafeine> ilba7r, neither do i:D no pun intended
<action09> hi, i've a problem installing Java, i installed successfully with "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingJavaSupport" but when i launch a java in firefox. it told me "install missing plugin"..
<ilba7r> action09 install mozilla-java plugin
<action09> ok :)
<action09> thanks
<ilba7r> search using synaptic on mozilla
<action09> ok thanks.. can't find mozilla-java
<kafeine> action09, you might try with the sun-j2re1.5 package in the backports
<action09> kafeine  i installed jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<action09> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingJavaSupport
<kafeine> installing from repos might just work, dunno
<kafeine> i didnt have any trouble with the .bin neither, tho
<kestas> I have the mozilla flash plugin installed
<mumbles> dose anyone know the fighter game for linux ?
<hack_benjamin> timmy: maybe he can wget the entire repo onto his hdd using wget and then just change the sources.list to be directed at the folder with them in
<mumbles> x11  or something
<kestas> I just installed from "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java"
<hack_benjamin> sorry: timmy=fruitybumstuffer
<kestas> easy mistake to make
<hack_benjamin> Synergy: use man wget to find out how to download the whole tree
<hack_benjamin> then get it into a specific folder (just cding to that folder will suffice)
<hack_benjamin> and then change sources.list to that dir instead of the web
<ethics> bob2: does mplayer etc still come from marillat for ubuntu?  and same as debian sources?
<sam_> can i write to an ntfs disk from ubuntu?
<tanki> Does anyone here watch tv in linux?
<ethics> sam_ not from linux normally..theres some methods but not native
<mumbles> sam_,  you can
<mumbles> but as ethics says :p
<fruitybumstuffer> tanki: no but i want 2 havent configured my tv card yet
<hack_benjamin> ethics: its inthe backports
<hack_benjamin> DONT use marillat
<hack_benjamin> can lead to brokenness
<ethics> hack_benjamin, cool checking hehe i just moved from etch hehe
<hack_benjamin> cool :)
<hack_benjamin> still prefer gentoo tho
<hack_benjamin> *prepares for a klicking*
<sam_> is there some software for copying data off the ubuntu partition from windows then?
<fruitybumstuffer> hehe with fluxbox??:P
<bob2> ethics: it's in multiverse
<hack_benjamin> yes fruitybumstuffer- you've seen it in action-
<ethics> sam_, exlore2fs is one...from the guy that wrote the FS i think
<sam_> i want something that is pretty safe to use
<bob2> putting marillat in your sources.list will make mplayer uninstallable
<action09> sam_  explore2fs
<Kreuzfeldt> Hi
<fruitybumstuffer> sam: yeah its in the ubuntu gide only works with ext2/3 linux partition tho
<hack_benjamin> ethics: sorry- i knew it was there somehwere
<Kreuzfeldt> http://ati.cchtml.com/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=121 --- how can i apply that patch ?
<tanki> sam, i think as it stands with linux and ntfs support, you're able to copy data from ntfs fine, you just can't copy data to ntfs
<kafeine> ethics, arent they actually native but blocked? :D
<nikkia> ethics: explore2fs is the only one i trust, the ext2 vfs thats out there i tried, and it corrupted my ext2 partitions
<nikkia> not a good sign for a pay-for program  IMO
<tanki> in other words, you can mount ntfs partitions in ubuntu but only in read-only
<action09> yep
<fruitybumstuffer> nikkia: doesnt work with windoze x64 tho... u know of 1 that does??
<nikkia> fruitybumstuffer: nope
<sam_> tanki, yeah i can read from the ntfs partitions fine
<cooltech> hi
<action09> hi cooltech
<fruitybumstuffer> nikkia: bugger... thanx anyway:D
<Kreuzfeldt> http://ati.cchtml.com/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=121 --- how can i apply that patch ? :/
<nikkia> fruitybumstuffer: about all i could suggest would be to contact the author of explore2fs, or try and port it yourself if the source is available, and i think it is
<fruitybumstuffer> yeah i was there yesterday
<tanki> sam, from what i heard, microsoft changes the ntfs code around a lot when it's upgrading but it doesn't inform the community so the more varients of ntfs there are, the harder it is for 3rd parties to write code to understand it
<hack_benjamin> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125553
<hack_benjamin> think this is coolk
<fruitybumstuffer> nikkia: good idea i just might do that:P
<hack_benjamin> especially if you on x86-there are c overlays to make portage FAST! :P
<sam_> or even safer: what am i supposed to use to transfer files to windows pcs on our LAN?
<tanki> sam, samba works well
<cooltech> hi sam_
<nikkia> sam, if its a one-off transfer, smbclient does the job best, IMO
<sam_> thats in ubuntu by default?
<nikkia> if you want to mount the samba shares, use cifs
<Kreuzfeldt> can anyone help me please ? :/
<hack_benjamin> go for it
<tanki> samba shares are only for people who run the samba server
<nikkia> or if you use KDE, you can use the smb:// protocol in konqueror, which works about as well as cifs
<mumbles> has anyone got a list of linux games ?
<nikkia> tanki, 'smb' shares then, don't be so pedantic :)
<Kreuzfeldt> mumbles google "linux gamers"
<Kreuzfeldt> they have a list of all games
<hack_benjamin> Kreuzfeld: still that patch problem? all i see is the script- whats it a patch for?
<tanki> the easiest way is to right click the folder in windows select share folder, and then go to linux and use smbmount to mount it
<Kreuzfeldt> its for agp thingy :/
<nikkia> the bottom line is, do not use the 'smbfs' filesystem type in the kernel, it doesn't work very well compared to cifs
<Kreuzfeldt> i dont have 3d acceleration on with my ati radeon 8500
<hack_benjamin> nice- im on pci-e so not sure
<tanki> if i knew what pedantic was
<hack_benjamin> sorry] 
<Kreuzfeldt> ok :/
<ethics> mumbles thers a website by that name google
<hack_benjamin> Kreuzfeld: apt-get install ati-drivers?
<Kreuzfeldt> naaah
<ethics> mumbles tucows for free ones..
<Kreuzfeldt> i have ati drivers installed now
<Kreuzfeldt> doesnt work
<hack_benjamin> you run opengl-update ati?
<Kreuzfeldt> only 2d
<Kreuzfeldt> ?
<Kreuzfeldt> uhm no
<tanki> mumbles, the state of gaming in linux is pathetic
<tanki> unless you're into like indie games
<hack_benjamin> you have to do an opengl-update ati
<ethics> mumbles various commercial...also cedega has a list
<hack_benjamin> tanki: no its ont- just pay for cedega
<mumbles> tanki,  theres a nice flight sim game
<Kreuzfeldt> but i am installing fglrx drivers now
<tanki> what's cedega
<cooltech> cool
<Kreuzfeldt> i am almost through with that :/
<sam_> use the pc for work and some emulation. play games on consoles.
<tanki> everyone please observe 2 minutes of silence for the london bombings
<Kreuzfeldt> just need that patch to do the latest 2 or 3 steps of a tut
<hack_benjamin> Kreuzfeld- when its done make sure you opengl-update ati && /sbin/env-update
<hack_benjamin> (as root)
<sam_> what packages do i have to install for samba?
<nikkia> tanki, mounting the smb is a bad idea unless you have a lot of shares to access, there is a good chance of dead-mounts or worse still kernel panics, if the windows machine is rebooted, crashes, or goes offline, for a single file, smbclient is better, for multiple files i'd prefer smb:// in konqueror unless i MUST mount the share, mounting the share becomes a conciously avoided task for me
<Kreuzfeldt> sam hows about searching with synaptic ?
<nikkia> s/a lot of shares/a lot of files/
<sam_> i found a lot of packages with apt-cache search
<hack_benjamin> does anybody USE the wiki pages?
<hack_benjamin> :P
<gunerh> hey what is all about ubuntu
<Kreuzfeldt> me
<Kreuzfeldt> ;)
<Kreuzfeldt> but
<Kreuzfeldt> i still dont know how to apply that patch :p
<kafeine> gunerh ?
<hack_benjamin> haha well its should eb something like patch -p1 < /path/to/patch
<Kreuzfeldt> they just say apply those 3 patches from there... i go there :P and i get one patch for everything :P
<hack_benjamin> is should learn to type proper :P
<__DeMi> anybody here has experiance with 3Com wifi card, working via ndiswrapper, WPA encryption and firestarter? :)
<__DeMi> its almost working ive got an ip address via dhcp, WPA seems to work
<gunerh> i got perplexed
<gunerh> i am on a freebsd box now
<__DeMi> but i just can receive nothing via the interface...
<__DeMi> anyone?
<gunerh> somebody told me to use ubuntu
<hack_benjamin> anyone done an apt-get remove lately? Does is remove all of the cruft with it?
<gunerh> what s os special about ubuntu
<apokryphos> hack_benjamin: nope
<__DeMi> BSD is late in version but very stable
<Kreuzfeldt> btw
<apokryphos> gunerh: It's a decent Debian-based distribution. Go to ubuntu.com for some reasons
<__DeMi> its an server-os
<Kreuzfeldt> can anyone share a apt-get sources list with me ?
<Kreuzfeldt> i got one from ubuntuguide.org
<__DeMi> ubuntu is more aimed at the main public, easy to use
<tanki> does anyone use bsd as a desktop
<Kreuzfeldt> but i often get md5 sums check fail errors
<hack_benjamin> then this may help: for n in `find /etc -type f` ; do if [[ `qpkg -I -f $n` = "" ] ]  ; then     echo $n fi done
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: you shouldn't have any us.archive repos -- see /topic
<tanki> i dont know why anyone would, just curious
<gunerh> i see i will try okeyy
<Kreuzfeldt> ok
<hack_benjamin> it should give all of the packages in /etc/ which are from old things, if qpkg works... :P
<Kreuzfeldt> aaah i see
<Kreuzfeldt> :)
<tanki> nikkia, i only use it to transfer large amounts of files
<paines_> i am experiencing some problems with ubuntu amd64 when frequency scaling is turned on. anyone experiencing the same ?
<mumbles> bugger
<mumbles> forgotton how to unzip a .ta.bz2
<nikkia> mumbles, tar jxvf
<tanki> paines_, how's ubuntu perform under 64bit mode
<apokryphos> tanki: pretty well I've heard -- I plan on  getting 64 in the summer. There's quite a few AMD64 devs in Ubuntu now
<paines_> tanki, well overall it pretty fast
<hack_benjamin> mumbles: tar xvzpf
<sam_> wouldnt it be nice if you didnt get results in non english when searching the wiki?
<hack_benjamin> oops mumbles: thats for targz
<tanki> i have an amd64 fx-51 box but it runs windows 'cause it's my gaming machine
<nikkia> hack_benjamin: 'z' is for gzip files
<nikkia> hack_benjamin: 'j' is for bzip2
<hack_benjamin> nikkia: i said afterwards :P
<hack_benjamin> tanki: http://www.transgaming.com
<tanki> hack_benjamin, is that some emulation thing
<se7enone> where can i get nerolinux from?
<hack_benjamin> its a compatability layer
<tanki> i wont bother with that
<hack_benjamin> se7enone: the nero site
<sam_> are the different zips really that different?
<hack_benjamin> tanki: you should my half life 2 screams along only one fps slower than windows.
<hack_benjamin> it works
<se7enone> hack_benjamin: only a trial version
<tanki> hack, there's no solution because the video card driver support just isn't as developed as in windows so it's kinda moot to mess around with game ports/emulation/layers/blah
<hack_benjamin> erm, nerolinux is free?
<erb> hi
<se7enone> not as far as the nero site goes
<hack_benjamin> tanki: you using ati?
<tanki> hack, ati 9800 pro yep
<se7enone> you think it's crackable
<se7enone> ?
<hack_benjamin> tanki: well believe it or not, although they still get a lot of stick the ati drivers are quite good now
<hack_benjamin> not quite as good as nvidia but not far
<mumbles> ok what shall i get
<mumbles> more memory ?
<mumbles> or something else ?
<tanki> hack, that's the thing.. i want to get the max value from my ati card you know, call me picky
<se7enone> any south africans here?
<mumbles> sigh i cant work out how to install these games
<sam_> if i just installed samba do i need to restart something?
<tanki> just seems silly to buy a sweet card and only be able to use maybe 65% of its capability when you dont have to..
<hack_benjamin> se7enone: use gnomebaker or k3b, nerolinux is just based on xroast
<sam_> i cant see the options for the windows workgroup and stuff in the network setup
<hack_benjamin> tanki: you sure its only 65%??? run glxgearts and find out :p
<se7enone> ok
<action09> for my problem with Java i missed to do: " sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<action09> :)
<tanki> hack, trust me i've fought long and hard to keep gaming in linux since i did everything else in linux but i also have the 'use the best tool for the job' mentality and windows takes the cake when it comes to gaming heh
<apokryphos> action09: the package in the repositories should put it in all the appropriate places...
<tanki> just better to have a windows box sitting behind your linux box and that's that.. that way you can walk into a game store, and not feel restricted in what games you pick because you know they all will work fine... and same thing with video card upgrading
<action09> apokryphos  i follow the od con Ubuntu wiki..
<tanki> but that's just me
<mumbles> yeh i have dule boot
<tanki> hack, so are you any good at HL2?
<apokryphos> action09: did you get sun-j2re1.5 ?
<mumbles> but atm im just trying to find this one game that i found when i was round my cousens
<anacron> can someone recommend something very light theme for gentoo, since i'd like to use that, but it's rather slow with my mini-itx, and xface just don't fit for me
<hack_benjamin> tanki: not too bad... just got a bit addicted to darwinia lately so bit rusty
<action09> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<tanki> hack, i love any online fps
<HostingGeek> hmm
<apokryphos> action09: that's an unnecessary way -- Wiki must be dated, I should update it..
<tanki> i might take you on sometime
<action09> apokryphos ah:)
<hack_benjamin> tanki: im game- just not now, im playing darwinia :P (you can probably get me on #gentoo )
<hack_benjamin> im there about every day
<tanki> i'm thinking of trying battlefield 2 soon
<tanki> i think my 9800 might hold up
<hack_benjamin> tanki: do it, i've heard of it running a bit fruity ona 9600, but you never know?!
<action09> tanki  on Linux?
<tanki> bf2?
<tanki> noo
<tanki> hack, it also has voip which is about time, i'm tired of using 3rd party ones ingame
<tanki> xbox live spoiled me, i'm used to talking to my team or opponents instead of typing heh
<anacron> tanki: one guy said that he had to buy extra 1024mb memory(he already had 1024) to make bf2 run smoothly
<hack_benjamin> tanki: i know, they're a pain in the nuts, (they hurt my ass so much they started hurting elsewhere!)
<tanki> plus you can insult people's moms in a more effecient manner
<hack_benjamin> haha yes
<tanki> anacron, i think i have a gig of ram
<tanki> it better be enough
<anacron> well i think it is if your settings aren't too high :D
<hack_benjamin> tanki: it works well enough on my 6600 GT ;)
<mumbles> bugger
<mumbles> ive got to complie em
<tanki> if they produce games that require so much power, soon there will only be rich white kids playing online and that would suck
<mumbles> yes but that will mean that they wont be playing the old games
<hack_benjamin> right peeps, more darwinia time, if any of you havent played it do.
<hack_benjamin> tanki: you forget students... we have mega loans ;)
<tanki> :)
<anacron> tanki: that's so true, it's already been that with the new unreal tournaments etc
<Kreuzfeldt> recovery mode is strg+alt+f1 ?
<snowblink> hi - is anyone running ruby/rails on hoary?
<tanki> anacron, have you heard about ut2k7?
<tanki> i dont think there's a release date on it but i read some priliminary stuff on it in this month's game informer
<hack_benjamin> tanki , anacron: have you seen the shots from unreal 3?!?!!?
<hack_benjamin> dont think a 9800 will hold them up
<anacron> tanki: nope, i don't care about unreal anymore, the first and second were the best :D
<tanki> i'm not a fan either
<tanki> infact i think the most popular fps is still the old cS
<Kreuzfeldt> recovery mode is strg+alt+f1 ?
<tanki> most likely because it doesn't require massive hardware to play
<Kreuzfeldt> hack_benjamin ? :P
<hack_benjamin> tanki: cs is bad...
<tanki> if game developers were actually intouch with gamers they would rethink some design stratagies when they construct an online fps game
<Kreuzfeldt> no its not Oo
<hack_benjamin> Kreuzfeld: does that mean its working now?
<Kreuzfeldt> not yet
<Kreuzfeldt> i need the last step to do in recovery mode
<Kreuzfeldt> :P
<hack_benjamin> recovery mode?
<Kreuzfeldt> cd /lib/modules/fglrx
<Kreuzfeldt> sh ./make_install.sh
<Kreuzfeldt> yea
<Kreuzfeldt> Oo
<Kreuzfeldt> then reboot it says
<Kreuzfeldt> http://www.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/treiber:grafik:ati_treiber_installieren:hoary_rpm -- but its a german site P
<Kreuzfeldt> :P
<tanki> for example every serious multi fps player i know will reduce his graphic settings to the lowest possible in order to achieve the highest fps, which gives you an edge over your opponent
<hack_benjamin> ah ok, just do a ctl+alt+F2
<Kreuzfeldt> ok
<tanki> even if he has a kickbutt card
<hack_benjamin> get you to a second console, shouldnt be an x server running on it
<tanki> yet they come out with games like bf2
<aio> Kreuzfeldt are you installing the ati proprietary drivers?
<tanki> now if bf2 was strictly a single player fps, i could understand
<mumbles> sigh
<mumbles> cant get my mail settings to work with volution mail
<tanki> hack, do you also have xbox live
<mumbles> ohhh.. another englander :p
<aio> mumbles i've not been terribly impressed with evolution
<tanki> or you anacron
<mumbles> aio i like it
<mumbles> but this is a newsetup
<mumbles> and cant remember the settings
<Kreuzfeldt> aio
<Kreuzfeldt> kind of
<kafeine> mumbles, you do not need evolution if you intend to use it just for email
<aio> mumbles doesn't support multiple profiles afaik
<Kreuzfeldt> thos fglrx drivers
<Kreuzfeldt> i want 3dacceleration Oo
<Kreuzfeldt> but those commands doesnt work
<mumbles> aio i think it dose
<aio> Kreuzfeldt did you get the drivers from ati?
<Kreuzfeldt> yea
<aio> mumbles it supports multiple accounts, but i don't think it'll do multiple profiles like thunderbird
<aio> mumbles show me i'm wrong and i'll take another look at it.
<mumbles> aio - dont use the multiple porfiles.. just the accounts
<aio> mumbles but the exchange plugin doesn't work well with my company's exchange server anyway...
<aio> Kreuzfeldt what video card you got?
<Kreuzfeldt> radeon 8500
<aio> mumbles thunderbird is nice, but it's getting a bit fat.
<aio> Kreuzfeldt i've bot the x300 mobility and the ati drivers that i downloaded were much better than the ones packaged in hoary.
<Kreuzfeldt> yea i installed ati drivers
<Kreuzfeldt> but they dont have 3d acceleration Oo
<Kreuzfeldt> thats why
<little_wooden_bo> Kreuzfeld: sorry, just tried the ctl+alt+F2 myself and it killed my x.
<Kreuzfeldt> i am installing those ati fglrx drivers
<aio> Kreuzfeldt so you can't get it working?
<Kreuzfeldt> right
<little_wooden_bo> Kreuzfeld: ok, it going ok?
<aio> little_wooden_bo what happens if you ctrl-alt-f7?
<Kreuzfeldt> not yet
<Kreuzfeldt> its saying some error msg
<Kreuzfeldt> wait i gonna read it and tell you about it...
<aio> Kreuzfeldt did you uninstall the fglrx drivers from ubuntu?
<little_wooden_bo> then you get a seventh one :P i have 8 so above that nothing happens for me
<aio> little_wooden_bo oh - ok
<magnus__> anyone have a clue to how I get the IrDa to work with Ubuntu on my hp laptop? (I am a very much a beginner in these things)...
<apokryphos> How can you go further back in the history of a Wiki article?
<little_wooden_bo> aio: not sure how many you have- try it ;) just dont blame me if it kilsl X on the first one
<Kreuzfeldt> kernel includes in /..../  found or incomplete
<Kreuzfeldt> nope aio
<aio> little_wooden_bo i can toggle between 1-6, and then 7 will be my X
<aio> Kreuzfeldt you need to uninstall the old ones first
<Kreuzfeldt> i did that
<Kreuzfeldt> i guess Oo
<Kreuzfeldt> uhm
<Kreuzfeldt> how ? Oo
<Kreuzfeldt> i am totaly noob in linux :/
* Kreuzfeldt is a windowtard
<little_wooden_bo> aio: cool, 1 is my X
<aio> and even find /lib/modules/<kernel version> -name "*fgl*" -print
<magnus__> anyone have a clue to how I get the IrDa to work with Ubuntu on my hp laptop? (I am a very much a beginner in Linux)...
<aio> little_wooden_bo weird...you must've started it manually from there...
<little_wooden_bo> Kreuzfeld:  is not a winDOHtard- he's using linux, thats the first step away!
<snowblink> has voting been removed from bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<little_wooden_bo> aio: im using gentoo ;)
<Dj_AlTeK> hey all
<aio> Kreuzfeldt go into synaptic first and uninstall fglrx
<Kreuzfeldt> root@BO:/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod # find /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/ -name "*fgl*" -print
<Kreuzfeldt> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<aio> little_wooden_bo - oh - i'm sorry :-)
<aio> Kreuzfeldt that may have been installed by the ati installer.
<tanki> what's the 80 stand for in your prompt, kreuz
<Kreuzfeldt> i have the newest fglrx installed says synaptic
<Dj_AlTeK> hey what program do i use to play mp3's?
<Kreuzfeldt> xmms
<kutucape> Dj_AlTeK, rhytmbox
<little_wooden_bo> aio: its ok- i have a fair bit of ubuntu experience tho :P
<kutucape> beep media player
<little_wooden_bo> mp3blaster
<little_wooden_bo> CLI baby
<aio> i just open up mp3s in vim and enjoy them that way :-)
<kutucape> little_wooden_bo, never heard about mp3blaster
<keikoz> do somebody knows how to apply the -ac patch on the linux-source of ubuntu ?
<little_wooden_bo> kutucape: yeah, its a cli mp3player
<Kreuzfeldt>  tanki the 80 ?
<tanki> xmms gui, mpg123 commandline, those were my two
<mumbles> bored and cba to do anything
<kutucape> is mpg123's dead?
<magnus__> anyone have a clue to how I get the infrared port to work with Ubuntu on my hp laptop? (I am a very much a beginner in Linux)...
<keikoz> i applye it, but doesnt works when compiling with make-kpkg
<kutucape> ups, sorry for my bad english
<mpmc> I want to install apache1, which Mysql,PHP support.. But it keeps installing apache2
<tanki> Kreuzfeldt, yeah you posted some logs in here and your prompt was root@80:/blah  so is 80 your hostname?
<little_wooden_bo> kutuscape: not sure- i use gentoo so i just emerge mp3blaster
<little_wooden_bo> didnt check ;)
<Kreuzfeldt> lol
<Kreuzfeldt> its BO
<Kreuzfeldt> its my pc name
<aio> magnus__ have you searched the forums?  i'm guessing that nobody here knows....
* kutucape wish to install gentoo sometimes
<Kreuzfeldt> wait
<Kreuzfeldt> brb
<aio> magnus__ you could keep asking at intervals, though.  people pick up and drop off all the time.
<tanki> kreu, you are a dork but that's a complement
<mpmc> #channels
<mpmc> :/
<little_wooden_bo> kutuscape: hang on...
<mpmc> how do I view the channels again?
<tanki> i think it's /list
<Kreuzfeldt> wtf
<little_wooden_bo> kutuscape: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125553 [now you dont have to ;))
<Kreuzfeldt> brb --
<tanki> kutucape, i dont know is it dead? i still have it
<mumbles> think im going to swap back into windows and play a fwe games
<kutucape> tanki, well it's good to use GUI frontend instead
<Dj_AlTeK> hey when i try to play mp3's on rythmbox, it gives me an error saying that i dont have the necessary plugin installed
<little_wooden_bo> apt-get install lame?
<kutucape> Dj_AlTeK, you have to apt-get gstreamer-mad
<tanki> it's good to be able to do the same task in either mode
<tanki> thats why i listed two
<kutucape> but you have to edit your repostory to use universe package
<kutucape> mumbles, i wish to, but windows makes me sick
<magnus__> anyone have a clue to how I get the IrDa to work with Ubuntu on my hp laptop? (I am a very much a beginner in Linux)...
<mumbles> been a windows freak for to long for it to effect me
<kutucape> tanki, have you ever try mp3 streaming?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey kutucape, i apt-get but it doesnt have the package
<keikoz> nobody can tell me about the -ac patch ?
<tanki> kutucape, i've listened to streams not created them
<kutucape> Dj_AlTeK, open your synaptic and i will guide step by step
<tanki> s/created/host
<kutucape> you may visit ubuntuforums.org to find how to add/edit ubuntu repositories
<Dj_AlTeK> k synaptic is open
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hack_benjamin> is this right: for i in cat `file` do or is it: for i in `cat file` do ???
<hack_benjamin> http://www.ubuntuguide.org?
<hack_benjamin> w/out the  ? :P
<kutucape> Dj_AlTeK, just follow that link
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<tanki> do u have xbox live, hack
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<se7enone> where is the face browser for the login screen?
<aio> hack_benjamin "for i in `cat file` do"
<kutucape> brb i have to instal ubuntu on other machine...
<hack_benjamin> aio: cheers
<topyli> se7enone: the ubuntu default doesn't have it. use another theme if you want it
<tanki> i can't stand most mp3 streams, people always play some kind of techno
<se7enone> how do you mean another theme? I can install other login screens but i can't set up my photo
<B|4ckm0r3> Hi i've a problem, i try to install ubuntu but it freezes immediately!it loads vmlinuz initrd.gz and then it freezes
<sam_> Ok, I dont get this.
<sam_> I followed the instructions for installing samba. Which were no longer than sudo apt-get install samba
<B|4ckm0r3> (i've already an old distribution (knoppix)installed on my pc and it goes if I boot from hd)
<sam_> And then I am told to enter the windows workgroup name in the network settings thing. But the textfield doesnt show up for me.
<magnus__> anyone have a clue to how I get the IrDa to work with Ubuntu on my hp laptop? (I am a very much a beginner in Linux)...
<mouse_> hi all
<tanki> what kind of irda devices do you have
<tanki> i have an irda on my laptop i never used it though, just curious what people use it for
<magnus__> i have a telephone!
<B|4ckm0r3> there's another way to install ubuntu? eg from hd?
<mouse_> bob2, hey earlier on u suggested a print manager that allows printing of multiple pages on 1 page... can u tell me the name again?
<tanki> now that we have usb and bluetooth and all that
<magnus__> would bluetooth be easier?
<tanki> magnon, does it have a cord? :)
<nikkia> tanki, i used to use it, in the old days, it was a quick and easy way to network two laptops
<nikkia> tanki, i don't think irda offers much these days tho
<sroka> hi
<magnus__> eh, no they dont come with cords anymore...
<tanki> i just covered mine with duct tape, just incase the gov't wants to snoop into my laptop
<rob^> is there a downloadable pre-release version of edubuntu yet?
<sroka> sorry but i must ask again whitch version of kernel ubuntu 5,04 have?
<nikkia> tanki, given that the government would need to be within about 3 feet of your laptop, i doubt the duct tape offers much protection :P
<sroka> and where i must download thi kernel v headers :P
<tanki> it offers peace of mind
<nikkia> tanki, they're just as likely to punch you in the face and pull the duct tape off while you're busy holding your nose
<mouse_> hi, does anyone have any suggestions on any programs that allows me to print multiple pages on 1 page in linux?
<tanki> no you're just scarying me
<sroka> whitch v of kernel ubuntu 5,04 have :D
<sroka> ?:>
<yonil> few days ago, i had full support to opengl games. but from around yesterday i cant play any opengl based game (Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0") - any ideas what could have caused this ?
<magnus__> so the way to get my IrDa to work is with some tape, ..?
<yonil> sroka, 2.6.10-5 if im not mistaken
<tanki> haha magnus
<magnus__> is there a particular Hp tape?
<sroka> tanki says something else 2h ago :P
<topyli> se7enone: if you install the gdm-themes package, i guess one of the themes will have the face browser. is that what you want?
<sroka> i find, ubuntu 5.04 have 2.6.10-5-386
<tanki> nikkia, what speeds did you get when you networked your laptops with irda
<TeLeKiNeSiS> yo
<tanki> i used plip once between desktops, that was fun
<tanki> it gave me memories of 2800 baud modems and downloading porn off BBSs
<tanki> 2400
<TeLeKiNeSiS> plip?
<tanki> basically transfering data via your parallel port
<tanki> lol, poor man's ethernet
<se7enone> topyli: as far as i know gdm-themes is installed. where do i look for the browser?
<ivanox> which command do I use to rename files?
<tanki> ivanox, the same command you use to move them
<ivanox> ok thx :)
<se7enone> tanki: which is what?
<ivanox> mv
<tanki> mv
<se7enone> ok
<tanki> see ivan knew
<topyli> se7enone: system -> admin -> login screen. choose "happy gnome with browser" :)
<se7enone> topyli: thanks - will the installed faces show on other login themes?
<ivanox> ok, another question, if I installed a program from source with configure, make then make install, how do I uninstall it?
<tanki> u could alias mv to rename if rename doesn't exist too.. some people do that
<yonil> you guys ? i dont feel like reinstalling ubuntu, is there a way to get my default configuration so that opengl will work ? :(
<topyli> se7enone: no. only those that actually have/use the browser
<se7enone> topyli: strange though. many of my themes have a face panel, but no browser......
<ed1t> can i install new firefox and thunderbird from backports?
<topyli> se7enone: ok, now i'm lost. what's a panel, what's a browser in this conversation? ;)
<topyli> se7enone: afaik, gdm has only kind of face thingy
<se7enone> panel=block on login screen with photos of users faces; browser=face browser in setup to install these photos
<topyli> se7enone: only _one_ kind, i mean
<tanki> you want to see my gdm, se7enone?
<Xenoxi> can anyone help me set up my network with ubuntu 5.04?, everything installed find, except it doesnt seem to detect my wireless usb card
<Xenoxi> its in device manager
<Xenoxi> but in the networking menu nothing shows up, and there is no 'Add' button like it says in the documentation
<ed1t> does anybody know of any backports?
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, i'm a bit tired but i'll give it a go.
<se7enone> never mind
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, lsusb
<se7enone> what is ubuntus native irc client?
<gyaresu> se7enone, xchat
<ed1t> xchat
<Xenoxi> sorry im very new to linux which doesnt help
<gyaresu> hi ed1t
<ed1t> get gyaresu
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, don't worry.
<ed1t> hey*
<se7enone> is it anything like mirc?
<Xenoxi> xchat is
<ed1t> se7enone, better then mIRC
<se7enone> obviously....
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, (command line) lsusb
<se7enone> was a stupid question i guess
<tanki> i wonder if they've ported any linux irc clients to windows
<ed1t> gyaresu, you know of any backport?
<gyaresu> se7enone, not stupid questions just stupid answers.
<se7enone> any way i can get The Sims to work in ubuntu?
<gyaresu> ed1t, yep.
<aio> tanki gaim...
<gyaresu> ed1t, i'll post my sources....
<tanki> isn't gaim for aim
<ed1t> gyaresu, k
<gyaresu> ed1t, got everything i've needed so far.
<Xenoxi> ok gyaresu
<ivanox> gaim is for all IM
<aio> tanki gaim is for aim, yahoo, jabber, irc, etc...
<gyaresu> ed1t, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/563
<tanki> so they have a windows gaim?
<ivanox> if I installed a program from source, how do I uninstall it?
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, :) and? are any usb devices showing up?
<Xenoxi> i cant tell you yet because im on windows still
<Xenoxi> because i cannot access my inet
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, ah.
<tanki> ivanox, sometimes make uninstall works but not all have it
<gyaresu> fait acompli.
<ivanox> ok, thanks, I'll try
<ed1t> thx gyaresu
<se7enone> any way i can get The Sims to work in ubuntu?
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, do you have any lspci from before?
<gyaresu> ed1t, welcome.
<NoHope> hi all
<tanki> ivanox, you really can't automagically uninstall a source program like you can with a package
<topyli> tanki: yes it runs on windows too
<Xenoxi> nope
<ed1t> backports not workinf
<ed1t> working*
<k31th> Yo!
<gyaresu> !tell ed1t about sources
<ed1t> yo!
<ivanox> ok tanki, but if I want to install a newer version, should I just "overinstall" it without touching my old??
<se7enone> any way i can get The Sims to work in ubuntu?
<ed1t> gyaresu, i added the lines in my sources.list
<tanki> ivan, what you can do in the future is run script (man script) before you run make install, and then manually remove everything that's logged
<gyaresu> :)
<ivanox> se7enone, u tried cedega?
<k31th> yeah
<ed1t> se7enone, either use wine or vmware
<gyaresu> ed1t, dont use marillat repos they are defunct....
<wrtpeeps> does anyone here run xfce in ubuntu, i need help setting it up
<se7enone> no. will try all three of these packages.
<topyli> ed1t: you're using a broken mirror i guess. try another one
<k31th> ivanox: i got HalfLife 2 runing in cedega
<tanki> ivan, well in general if the program you're upgrading from source installs the binaries in the same spots as the older one, then you're upgrading it when you install it
<k31th> ran like shit
<rob^> yeah try cedega, its currently the best method
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> I guess cedega is http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<tanki> understand?
<Xenoxi> gyaresu; the usb wireless card did show up in the device manager, but when i go to networking settings, it would not let me add anything new, it had something there already which was a ppp modem (which is disabled in bios :s)
<ivanox> yeah, thanks tanki =)
<depi> hello, is there any option to change charset in beep media player?
<k31th> ivanox: wat game u trying to run
<Xenoxi> the documentation showed this Add button, but this is not present on the same dialog for me
<tanki> cool
<ed1t> nvm working now
<ivanox> k31th, I dont play too much, but se7enone wanted to know how to play sims..
<k31th> ahhh
<k31th> i see
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, i'm not the best for GUI's. i like the power of the CLI (comand line interface)
<k31th> i not been playing many games late tbh
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I installed a newer version of Firefox
<ivanox> but I play gw and my brother plays cs and it works fine :)
<tanki> you know what i find is ironic, the most popular pc simulator is the sims.. and when you think about it, the sims is a life simulator
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, it's a good sign though.
<TeLeKiNeSiS> is there anyway to get rid of the old one?
<Xenoxi> lol ok gyaresu thanks anyway
<k31th> ivanox: CS Source ?
<ivanox> no, normal cs
<k31th> ran like shit on my PC but i have a 9800 pro!
<ivanox> tanki, hehe, yeah ;) kinda strange
<k31th> and
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, do you have an open network without encryption to trial setting it up on?
<tanki> so basically the irony lays in the fact the most popular video game is a life simulator
<k31th> this was source
<rob^> TeLeKiNeSiS, the version on Horay is the latest version
<Xenoxi> nope its encrypted
<tanki> hehe
<k31th> lol
<TeLeKiNeSiS> rob^ that version is 1.0.2
<k31th> well the best is a matter of opinion
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I downloaded 1.0.4
<rob^> TeLeKiNeSiS, no, it has been patched up to 1.0.4
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, it's easier if you unencrypt it to start with so as to make sure you can at least access it.
<rob^> only the version number is incorrect
<keikoz> still nobody for the -ac patch on the kernel ? :o)
<Xenoxi> ok
<tanki> i know this one guy who met his wife on an everquest server
<Xenoxi> ill try
<Xenoxi> thanks for help
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Well, I was unable to patch that version
<ivanox> which is the standard command to untar a gzip?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> So, I downloaded the new one
<TeLeKiNeSiS> the whole thing rather
<apokryphos> tanki: story in the paper recently of two who got married before ever seeing each other in "real life"
<rob^> TeLeKiNeSiS, exactly, it already *has* been patched
<gyaresu> Xenoxi, you really need 'lspci' 'lsusb' 'dmesg' 'cat /etc/network/interfaces'
<Xenoxi> kk
<tanki> that would be an interesting story to tell your kids, yeah i met your mom in EQ, i was a monk and she was a fierry, i had more experience points but she had potions so we hooked up
<TeLeKiNeSiS> well, is there a QT, WMV plugin to download?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Totem won't play a damn thing
<Howitzer> you guys think it's possible to run the setup.exe on the XP PRO SP1 cd via wine on Ubuntu? :D
<apokryphos> =)
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I can't get totem to play DVDs
<Howitzer> TeLeKiNeSiS,
<rob^> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<tanki> apokryphos, yeah i can believe it but it's sad
<k31th> TeLeKiNeSiS: get the right codecs
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<rob^> TeLeKiNeSiS, what ubotu said
<keikoz> Howitzer , good luck xD
<tanki> it's like for ever success story there's 10 ugly ones
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Where can I find those codecs?
<Howitzer> eh
<rob^> read that wiki page
<gyaresu> TeLeKiNeSiS, in the repos
<Howitzer> via sudo apt-get install?
<k31th> thats funny
<k31th> met his wife on a geeky shit game
<othernoob> how do i stop and restart cupsd again? i forgot
<apokryphos> tanki: come on now ;-) -- if it did it for them, then all the more power to them
<k31th> bet they where both ugly a fuck
<gyaresu> ANYONE NEED HELP? OR I'M GOING TO WATCH A MOVIE NOW.
<TeLeKiNeSiS> repos?
<gyaresu> TeLeKiNeSiS, read the page.
<apokryphos> gyaresu: WELL OK
* rob^ bashes head on wall
<gyaresu> apokryphos, ?
<tanki> apokryphos, i have found my future wife, she just doesn't know it yet - http://members.shaw.ca/seggoftheyear/
<gyaresu> k31th, language...
<Howitzer> okay
<apokryphos> tanki: haha. Nah, too posy 8)
<Howitzer> i'm going to try to install Windows XP with Wine on ubuntu
<Howitzer> Wish me (bad?) luck
<rob^> good luck
<Howitzer> wii
<Howitzer> :D
<rob^> it wont work properly
<lcdd> Howitzer: and then try qemu
<Howitzer> qemu?
<k31th> Sorry....
<Howitzer> Wine-alike.
<Howitzer> ?
<mr_roboto> can't wait until it gets to the part about formatting his disk, if it runs at all :)
<gyaresu> Howitzer, won't work
<rob^> mr_roboto, hehe yeah
<TeLeKiNeSiS> gyaresu, What page do you speak of?
<Howitzer> gyaresu, i NEED it to work
<mumbles> tanki,
<mumbles> i tlooks like one of the girls in my work
<gyaresu> Howitzer, good luck then ;)
<Howitzer> otherwise i'm screwed and i'll get grounded for 2 weeks for fucking up the pc :'(
<rob^> ubotu tell TeLeKiNeSiS about restrictedformats
<tanki> mumbles, hehe
<gyaresu> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<tanki> mumbles, so basically you're saying you have very sexy secretaries
<mumbles> nah bar staff
<Howitzer> rofl
<action09> wao
<tanki> hehe
<mumbles> work ina resterwant
<Howitzer> sexy bar staff?
<apokryphos> tanki: the first picture is by far the best :|
<mumbles> erm
<TeLeKiNeSiS> cool
<mumbles> bad spelling
<Howitzer> :D
<gyaresu> !tell TeLeKiNeSiS about restrictedformats
<action09> we need photos ! url
<action09> please
<tanki> apokryphos, i think i like 60
<k31th> pictures ??
<action09> lol
<Howitzer> OMFG
<Howitzer> look at that BOOTY
<Howitzer> *drewl*
<apokryphos> hahaha
<Howitzer> http://members.shaw.ca/seggoftheyear/
<Howitzer> oooooooooooooh
<tanki> apo, if you want to see her move, check out the last file
<Howitzer> serious
<gyaresu> LADS. help forum here...
<Howitzer> that is going in my bookmarks
<apokryphos> tanki: thanks, but rain check ;-)
<mumbles> but if i look at image13  the face isent her
<mr_roboto> howitzer, just take your punishment like a man... you're screwed :)
<gyaresu> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Howitzer> how do you download a whole webpage in Firefox?
<ivanox> which is the command to unzip a gzip ?
<Howitzer> mr_roboto, rather not :(
<rob^> Howitzer, maybe via a plugin?
<mr_roboto> gunzip <file>
<ivanox> duh =/ tried to do it with tar >_<
<adwait> Howitzer: File>Save
<Howitzer> ah
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Oh that's Keyra Augustina
<Howitzer> damn
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I know that ASS anywhere
<andre_> hi. i'm looking for a complete howto for encrypting root filesystem with dm-crypt, can someone help with a link?
<k31th> Hitch came out on dvd fast
<Howitzer> need to download w32codecs for the movies :(
<k31th> wish war of the world would
<TeLeKiNeSiS> She is hot
<Howitzer> http://www.google.be/search?q=%22dm-crypt+howto%22&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<Howitzer> andre_, lots of howto's :D
<rob^> tisk tisk, w32codecs infrignes on patents and is illegal to distribute/use in some countries
<andre_> not complete!
<andre_> only for crypting a partition
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Howitzer, I have some mpegs of that booty in motion
<andre_> not for rootfilesystem
<Howitzer> rob^, if i don't get to see that booty in motion, i'll kill someone
<rob^> :)
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I have some
<TeLeKiNeSiS> a few anyway
<TeLeKiNeSiS> they're nice
<Howitzer> hehe
<TeLeKiNeSiS> wmv format
<rob^> keep it on topic..
<Howitzer> :(
<Howitzer> c'mon
<gyaresu> try the pr0n channels boys...
<Howitzer> don't tell me you don't like that booty
<rob^> this is a help chan
<apokryphos> Howitzer: feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Howitzer> we need help
<apokryphos> this is an Ubuntu related help channel ;-)
<gyaresu> HostingGeek, this is ubuntu.
<Howitzer> we're lonely :(
<apokryphos> Howitzer: she won't give you company, unfortunately
<Howitzer> heh
<ivanox> which codec u need to view those files?
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the Backports repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<Howitzer> lol ivanox wants it too :d
<ivanox> then which program to view them!?
<Howitzer> what i HATE about Linux is the absense of the regular fonts :(
<rob^> ivanox, pick one
<Howitzer> i loved Tahoma :(
<apokryphos> Howitzer: i.e. ?
<ivanox> totem didnt work o_O
<rob^> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, msttcorefonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<apokryphos> Howitzer: you can download those MS fonts..
<rob^> easy
<Howitzer> cool
<gyaresu> !fonts
<Howitzer> i'll do that right away
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<mumbles> mah
<mumbles> these win32 codecs are taking forever
<Howitzer> only 11MB
<rob^> mumbles, yeah they'll do that on a slow connection
<ivanox> cmon, I tried vnc and totem and I cannot view those movies
<apokryphos> ivanox: xine/mplayer/kaffeine
<Howitzer> ivanox,
<mumbles> i got a 3mbt line
<mumbles> erm
<apokryphos> mumbles: how fast is it downloading at, though?
<Howitzer> when i install w32codecs i can view anything i like inTotem
<apokryphos> I rarely download below 500KB/s these days, it shoudl be similar for you..
<mumbles> dunno dident check
<Howitzer> lol
<mumbles> it just took a few minits
<Howitzer> i download at 80KB/S
<Howitzer> All the time
<mumbles> nomleally 300kbs
<Howitzer> while i have a 384KB/S line -_-
<konki> can i browse/view in a window like explorer view, for example folders on the left hand column?
<rob^> I get 50kbs, but then adsl does suck in this country
<Howitzer> rob^, what country? (i'm on ADSL aswell)
<Howitzer> wtf
<rob^> Australia
<Howitzer> weird
<ivanox> I got 10mbit half duplex, and usually get around 300KB/s
<mumbles> wtf
<Howitzer> Totem doesn't play .wmv Oo
<mumbles> im getting this error in xine
<mumbles> the source cant be read.
<Howitzer> Totem doesn't play anything
<mumbles> mabey you dont have enought rights for this, or soure dosent contain data
<apokryphos> mumbles: did you restart xine after installing the codecs?
<mumbles> i hadent run it this session
<Howitzer> wtf
<rob^> brb
<Howitzer> hey
<Howitzer> i want that booty
<apokryphos> I've had some .wmvs that didn't work in xine, regardless of having the codecs, not sure if it works with the ones you're trying..
<mumbles> mines a dvd
<apokryphos> Howitzer: ahem *cough* :)
<gyaresu> rob^, what state?
<rob^> gyaresu, qld
<Howitzer> aft(er you apt-get the w32codecs, you should be able to play .wmv in Totem right?
<gyaresu> rob^ tasmania here.
<rob^> ah
<Howitzer> is tasmania a state?
<rob^> hehe
<mumbles> !dvd
<ubotu> mumbles: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<gyaresu> rob^, state of mind.
<mumbles> !dvd playback
<ubotu> mumbles: I don't know
<Howitzer> i thought it was some hairy spinning beast
<mumbles> damm bot
<gyaresu> ahahaha
<Howitzer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the Backports repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<rob^> ubotu tell mumbles about restricted formats
<rob^> ubotu tell mumbles about restrictedformats
<Howitzer> !mumbles
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Howitzer
<rob^> its on that page
<Howitzer> !me
<ubotu> Howitzer: I give up, what is it?
<Howitzer> !totem
<ubotu> Howitzer: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Howitzer> -_-
<gyaresu> HostingGeek, /msg ubotu thing
<Howitzer> ehh
<gyaresu> Howitzer, /msg ubotu thing.
<Howitzer> does anyone know howto enable the auto-loop function in Xine?
<Howitzer> when you play a movie, it automaticly repeats when done
<rob^> hmm.. that movie works for me
<rob^> Howitzer, you dirty b*****
<Howitzer> the only way i've found is right-click, playlist, loop
<Howitzer> rob^, what?
<Howitzer> :/
<rob^> auto-repeat seggoftheyear
<ivanox> hahhaah! pervert HostingGeek
<ivanox> ops
<ivanox> Howitzer,
<Howitzer> Whaaaaaat
<Howitzer> :(
<ivanox> perv!!!
<gyaresu> HostingGeek, ivanox is sorry.
<mumbles> still no luck
<mumbles> same error
<Howitzer> anyway
<ivanox> yes I am .. :(
<Howitzer> i want to see that .wmv
<gyaresu> ivanox, :)
<Howitzer> now
<ivanox> ;P
<apokryphos> *cough*
<Howitzer> why the hell won't Totem play while i do have the plugins
<rob^> eh, well I have to get up early for the docteam meeting.. better get some sleep.
<rob^> night all
<apokryphos> rob^: cool, what time is that at?
<gyaresu> night rob^
<rob^> 2200z
<apokryphos> rob^: is it in ubuntu-meeting?
<zanaga> where should i put the sasl configuration for postfix?
<rob^> the last one was in #ubuntu-doc I think, but it may end up being #ubuntu-meeting
<apokryphos> rob^: right, thanks. :)
<rob^> np
<Howitzer> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:////tmp/keyra_1.wmv", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Howitzer> -_-
<Howitzer> it just won't play
<Howitzer> i installed the w32codecs
<zukalk> Howitzer, "keyra_1"? what kind of vid is that?
<Howitzer> ehhh
<zukalk> i thought so
<zanaga> heh
<Howitzer> not porn
<trevi> hey...alguien desea chatear en espaol... ;o)
<Howitzer> but it's close to porn
<FlyingSquirrel33> I just installed fluxbox. How do I make it my wm?
<gyaresu> trevi, you want the #ubuntu forum for spanish.
<zukalk> FlyingSquirrel32, how did you install it?
<Howitzer> FlyingSquirrel32, logout and select Fluxbox at the Sessions menu
<gyaresu> what's the 2 letter denomination for spanish?
<zth_> FlyingSquirrel32, log out, select it and i think there's a default options menu there
<zukalk> !es
<trevi> how I get in there
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trevi> ok
<Howitzer> (IF you installed it by sudo apt-get install)
<zth_> !se
<trevi> thanks
<FlyingSquirrel33> zukalk: synaptic
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, zth_
<gyaresu> zukalk, nice one.
<zth_> =)
<Howitzer> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Howitzer> rofl
<zth_> !alternative
<ubotu> alternative is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Howitzer> rofl :D
<zukalk> FlyingSquirrel32, apt then. well, just logout and it'll be in the sessions menu
<mumbles> argh
<mumbles> still no luck with this damm dvd
<zth_> ubotu has attitude problems
<zth_> :)
<ubotu> zth_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<FlyingSquirrel33> zukalk: cool.
<zukalk> ubotu should be able to kick
<ubotu> I don't know, zukalk
<zukalk> yeah, you should
<Howitzer> !attitude
<ubotu> Howitzer: I haven't a clue
<zukalk> lol
<Howitzer> !ubotu
<ubotu> well, ubotu is uh...  Thaaats me!
<gyaresu> ubotu, kick me
<ubotu> gyaresu: I give up, what is it?
<rob^> lay off the poor bot!
<zth_> ubotu, are you gay? :(
<ubotu> zth_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Howitzer> i want to be ubotu
<gyaresu> rob^, you were in bed...
<Howitzer> !gay
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Howitzer
<rob^> yes.
<Howitzer> (i'll stop now)
<Howitzer> wtf
<zukalk> !wtf
<ubotu> zukalk: Wish i knew
<mumbles> herm ... strange
<zth_> ubotu, it's when two guys love eachother and have fun in bed. god forbid it :D
<ubotu> zth_: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<mumbles> still no luck with dvds
<mumbles> :(
<Howitzer> i'm only getting 56kb/s out of my 384 D:
<cong> hi there.... I have a Kubuntu related question.... could smn help me?
<ValheruLord> is ubotu using blootbot
<zth_> cong, #kubuntu
<cong> thx
<gyaresu> mumbles, what's the prob there?
<zth_> but prolly someone could help you here too
<ValheruLord> will ubuntu have a graphical bootsplash?
<ethics> ubotu gay is when your drunk one night and something weird happens with a mate and then you call him the next day and ask if he wants to get drunk again.
<ubotu> okay, ethics
<mumbles> i get  some erros
<rob^> umm
<mumbles> unkown buffer type
<zukalk> nice one ethics, now he won't forget that
<rob^> that just added it to ubotus data base ethics
* rob^ needs sleep
<ethics> yeah it wont hurt 8)
<zukalk> look at what you've done:
<zukalk> !gay
<ubotu> well, gay is when your drunk one night and something weird happens with a mate and then you call him the next day and ask if he wants to get drunk again.
<zukalk> :P
<gyaresu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ethics> its not exactly an offensive version so nect time youll chuckle and go what a clool bot 8)
<kl12> hi
<zukalk> hi
<gyaresu> !gay
<ubotu> gyaresu: No idea
<kl12> anyone knows how can i mount a hardisk?
<zukalk> gyaresu, who erased it?
<gyaresu> ?
<mumbles> !gay ?
<ubotu> mumbles: Are you smoking crack?
<ethics> kl12 sudu mount -t fs /dev/hdX .dir/you/pick
<gyaresu> kl12, yes.
<Howitzer> damn
<kl12> ok
<mumbles> strange ... dammm dvd software
<gyaresu> kl12, the -t fs really mean "type fileSystem"
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> kl12, so don't just type in 'fs'
<kl12> ok
<kl12> bash: fs: command not found
<gyaresu> !mount
<ubotu> Wish i knew, gyaresu
<cong> Hi there! i just switched to kubuntu via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Firefox is yet very much gnomish: it uses the gtk widgets, and, more important, the gnome font settings. They are weird (too small) in kubuntu. Any ideas how to fix that?
<gyaresu> !ntfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Riddell> cong: install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<kl12> gyaresu bash: fs: command not found
<cong> trying...
<Howitzer> http://members.shaw.ca/seggoftheyear/Image20.jpg
<Howitzer> holy hell
<mumbles> sigh messabout  abit and still no luck
<gyaresu> kl12, what type of filesystem are you trying to mount?
<kl12> is a partition
<kl12> linux
<cong> Riddell: no luck so far, cant see a change after FF restart
<Howitzer> cong, you installed a theme?
<kl12> gyaresu is a partition in linux
<cong> howither: an extra theme? no. Changed smtg in the default theme, tough
<gyaresu> kl12, partitions are...
<zukalk> kl12, partitions are formated in a specific filetype
<zukalk> can be ntfs, vfat, ext3, etc
<kl12> no formated
<zukalk> what?
<kl12> i do it whith fdisk
<kl12> and it says is linux
<gyaresu> kl12, ext2 or ext3?
<kl12> how can i know that? i not sure
<zukalk> gyaresu, can gparted tell that?
<cong> kil12: you mean partition code 83, but gyaresu asks about the filesys, i think
<ethics> gpart can guess but its more a recovery tool
<gyaresu> zukalk, kl12 'fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> zukalk, kl12 or sda if it's a serial drive, or whatever drive it's on...
<ed1t> splash screens are used for grub right?
<ed1t> no wait
<gyaresu> ed1t, only if you want grub to wait before it loads an OS
<ed1t> gyaresu, i got win xp and ubuntu installed on grub
<mumbles> whops forgot about the 2 minit silence
<kl12> /dev/hdb1               1       14593   117218241   83  Linux
<ed1t> gyaresu, wat you mean wait?
<kl12> gyaresu /dev/hdb1               1       14593   117218241   83  Linux
<ethics> ext3
<Nermal> mumbles, me too :|
<yonil> can some1 please help me, from some reason openGL based programs (like glxgears) dont work. they used to work 2 days ago, and when i launch the live-cd of ubuntu they work as well. how can i return to my default settings ?
<gyaresu> ed1t, 83 is ext3
<kl12> Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<kl12> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<kl12> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kl12>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   I
<kl12> /dev/hdb1               1       14593   117218241   8
<kl12> dsl-180-133:/home/kl12#
<mumbles> cant even remember what i was doing then
<devios> installing dnsmasq really helped me out... makes a big difference...
<lfs> is it possible that using apt-get  it autoconfigures the packages instead of prompting the user with the package's cdialogs configuration ?
<zukalk> yeah kl12 gyaresu, filetype is ext3
<kl12> so what is that mean?
<kl12> is posible?
<ed1t> gyaresu, ?
<gyaresu> ed1t, sorry, phone.
<kl12> gyaresu is ext3
<mumbles> anyone got any ideas on the dvd player ?
<kl12> gyaresu so is any way can i mopunted that?
<mumbles> yay ... real player works now
<gyaresu> mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/somewhere
<zukalk> wasn't it ext3?
<kl12> ok
<zukalk> kl12, make sure that /mnt/somewhere exists
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> kl12, listen to zukalk
<zukalk> gyaresu, you know more about this than i do
<kl12> zukalk u think is ext3?
<zukalk> let me see
<zukalk> kl12, what's the partition you wanna add?
<kl12> any one knows the comand to make a dir?
<gyaresu> zukalk, /mnt/somewhere should exist :)
<Markrian> kl12, mkdir
<gyaresu> kl12, mkdir
<kl12> ok
<zukalk> gyaresu, :) well you never know
<gyaresu> kl12, man mkdir
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> k back now...
<mumbles> going to make lunch
<gyaresu> kl12, mkdir /media/hdb1 (for example)
<kl12> ok
<kl12> and now to monut is..
<kl12> mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ?
<gyaresu> ubotu, wiki is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WordIndex
<gyaresu> !wordindex
<ubotu> gyaresu: I haven't a clue
<gyaresu> stupid ubotu
<zukalk> !wiki
<gyaresu> !wiki
<kl12> gyaresu mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ?
<gyaresu> kl12, yeah. but only temporarily...
<zukalk> kl12, add 'sudo'
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> kl12, do you want it permanently?
<Howitzer> pfieuw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Howitzer> i finally downloaded all the photo's from seggoftheyear
<thenuke> is kernel 2.6.8.11 yet available?
<gyaresu> kl12, then you need to add an entry to your /etc/fstab
<kl12> gyaresu yes
<gyaresu> kl12, :)
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> gyaresu, why did you leave ubuntu-offtopic? :'(
<tritium> thenuke, 2.6.8 is old.  2.6.10 is in hoary.  2.6.12 in breezy. 2.6.11 is unsupported
<zukalk> kl12, did it work? can you see what's in /media/hdb1?
<kl12> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<gyaresu> Howitzer, cause i only made sure it was there to direct people to. those who were having 'chats'
<zukalk> well use ext3 then
<zukalk> gyaresu, gotcha, i was right ;)
<Howitzer> ooh
<kl12> yes bout ext2 ext3
<Howitzer> but nobody is having chats :(
<gyaresu> kl12, if you don't specify then it will auto detect for you...
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> kl12, i'm still looking for the wiki entry
<tritium> gyaresu, which one?
<gyaresu> tritium, something generic on mounting...
<gyaresu> kl12, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WordIndex
<yonil> How can i re-install my kernel ? (i think i messed some drivers)
<gyaresu> kl12, no sorry.
<gyaresu> kl12, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kl12> ok
<tritium> yonil, which ones?  You shouldn't need a kernel reinstall.
<gyaresu> kl12, it's not right though.
<zukalk> gyaresu, i thought he had a linux partition, not MS
<yonil> tritium, this one: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i830.ko
<kl12> yes is a linux partition
<gyaresu> kl12, you just need .... zukalk :exactly.
<tritium> kl12, windows?  See this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<kl12> is linux
<tritium> yonil, did you delete it?
<kl12> nothing to do whith winbus
<Howitzer> Hey ehh, could anyone tell me the difference between a Tanga and a String? (join #ubuntu-offtopic)
<gyaresu> kl12, it's actually really simple and should be in the wiki :) but it's not....
<yonil> tritium, nope, ive over-written it with something else, anyway im not sure its the only thing messed up, im having issues which re-installing xorg didnt solve, so re-installing the kernel might work ..
<tritium> yonil, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.10-5-386"
<kl12> gyaresu is not mounted jet :/
<yonil> tritium, thanks
<gyaresu> kl12, '/dev/hdb        /home/gyaresu/hdb ext3  rw,user,auto    0       0'
<gyaresu> kl12, that's one of my boxes...
<kl12> ok, but is any whay can i do the same in mine?
<gyaresu> kl12, preface comments with name and people like me get beeps :)
<mumbles> !flash
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mumbles
<gyaresu> kl12, yes you can.
<k31th> ??
<mumbles> !flash player
<ubotu> mumbles: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kl12> gyaresu how is that then if posible
<apokryphos> !flash
<ubotu> apokryphos: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> hmm
<gyaresu> kl12, yours is '/dev/hdb1 /media/something ext3 rw,user,auto  0  0'
<ethics> apokryphos, apt-cache search flash
<ed1t> there is no boot or grub directory in /etc
<apokryphos> ethics: I don't need to install it, just thought ubotu had an entry; no worry, I'll add it
<gyaresu> kl12, if not then http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl your /etc/fstab
<ethics> and apt-cache search flash doesnt solve?
<kl12> bash: /dev/hdb1: Permission denied
<apokryphos> ubotu: flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<gyaresu> kl12, and your 'fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<gyaresu> kl12, sudo
<gyaresu> !tell kl12 about sudo
<ethics> apokryphos, ahh i c wiki links
<Howitzer> OOOOOOOOMFG
<gyaresu> kl12, after editing you need to 'sudo mount -a'
<gyaresu> kl12, to mount 'everything'
<mumbles> herm ... wtf this website says i need Macromedia Flash Player
<mumbles> erm
<mumbles> shockwave even
<apokryphos> mumbles: then install it
<mumbles> cant find the download
<kl12> is very dificul maybe i gonna install only one hardisk then
<Jonax> Any recommend a program for making an ISO/BIN image from a CD?
<gyaresu> kl12, type my name if you talk to me cause i rely on the beeps to notify me of a message....
<gyaresu> kl12, not difficult....
<gyaresu> kl12, paste those files for me.
<kl12> gyaresu which files?
<gyaresu> kl12, files/outputs, same/same.
<ethics> jonax k3b ?  overkill but prolly the most advanced writing package....nero for linux so to speak
<gyaresu> kl12, 'cat /etc/fstab'
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> kl12, and 'fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<Jonax> ethics: Could do, but I was wondering if there was a GNOME equivalent :)
<gyaresu> kl12, but in the paste bin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<uRolph> How do I install GCC, it seems like it hasn't come with my Ubuntu CD
<ethics> Jonax, gnomebaker i think
<gyaresu> kl12, or in channel #flood
<tritium> Jonax, gnomebaker and graveman
<ethics> jonax never played with it
<Jonax> I'll have a check for them - Thanks tritium & ethics :)
<ethics> jonax np
<kl12> gyaresu http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/567
<ed1t> i got suse installed and i got a splash screen from suse, so if i format that drive will i get back my ubuntu grub loader back/
<ed1t> ?
<kafeine> uRolph, impossible?
<gyaresu> kl12, so 'cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak'
<uRolph> well I'm trying to compile something
<kafeine> maybe you didnt install it
<gyaresu> kl12, then vi or gedit the file /etc/fstab
<devios> uRolph: apt-get install build-essential
<kafeine> but it is definetely in the cd contents
<ethics> uRolph, apt-get build-essentioal?
<tritium> uRolph, it's not included by default.  Please see devios comment.
<ethics> build-essential
<gyaresu> kl12, what folder did you create to mount /dev/hdb1 on?
<tritium> correct as usual, Uncle Friday
<HostingGeek> <gyaresu> HostingGeek, /msg ubotu thing
<gyaresu> kl12, or have you made a folder?
<HostingGeek> wtf???
<uRolph> zlib missing - please install first or check config.log
<uRolph> zlib is that another package?
<tritium> uRolph, what gave you that?
<kl12> gyaresu /dedia/hdb1
<gyaresu> HostingGeek, TAB complete has been going to you instead of Howitzer
<uRolph> trying to install vnc2swf
<uRolph> from src
<HostingGeek> ahh
<ed1t> wat was the command to format a partition?
<gyaresu> kl12, /media/hdb1 or /dedia/hdb1  ???
<kl12> gyaresu /media/hdb1
<ethics> ed1t, mkfs
<gyaresu> kl12, cool
<gyaresu> kl12, then have you got your text editing programme openn?
<kl12> gyaresu yes
<Markrian> Jonax, to make an iso file from a CD, do 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso'
<ed1t> ethics, i wanna format the ext3 parititon i have right now...so mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda6?
<ethics> ed1t, sounds close 8)
<tritium> uRolph, if you need zlib to build it, you'll need to install "zlib1g-dev"
<tritium> Any other build-depends you have?
<gyaresu> kl12, put a comment in on the line above where you want to edit with a leading 'hash'
<gyaresu> kl12, #my  second hard drive
<kl12> ok
<ed1t> how do i unmound a drive?
<tritium> umount
<uRolph> apparently it's already the latest version.
<ethics> ed1t, umount /moiunt/point
<tritium> uRolph, which?
<ethics> need dev libs maybee?
<ed1t> thx
<gyaresu> kl12, then (without the apostrophe) '/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 rw,user,auto  0  0'
<tritium> I gave him the name of the -dev lib
<gyaresu> kl12, (my girl just got here so i'm a little distracted)
<ethics> gyaresu, enter after the line
<gyaresu> kl12, i'm still here though.
<uRolph> tritium, zlib1g-dev
<kl12> gyaresu is not writing
<gyaresu> kl12, ?
<jesper> Hi, is it possible to find a precompilet 2.6.12 kernel for Hoary (AMD64-SMP) somewhere?
<gyaresu> kl12, you can't edit?
<jdbecker1968> hi, can someone help with ndiswrapper on Hoary?
<kl12> gyaresu i try to type and nothing hapend
<gyaresu> kl12, did you 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<apokryphos> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> kl12, or 'sudo vi /etc/fstab'
<gyaresu> kl12, ?
<kl12> vi
<jdbecker1968> ubotu, i've built with module-assistant
<ubotu> jdbecker1968: Are you smoking crack?
<Amaranth> anyone here dual-boot windows and linux? when i tell grub to boot windows it just shows the commands from the menu.lst file and sits there
<gyaresu> kl12, coo. sudo?
<kl12> ok
<Amaranth> jesper: Why do you need 2.6.12?
<jdbecker1968> but when i try to modprobe it i get "Operation not permitted"
<jdbecker1968> not on crack
<ethics> lots of amd stuff in 2.6.12
<jesper> The QLogic FC driver isn't in 2.6.11
<Amaranth> jdbecker1968: you need to sudo
<Amaranth> jesper: the 2.6.11 kernel in hoary is crack, don't use it at all
<jdbecker1968> Amaranth, i'm root
<kl12> gyaresu kl12 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Amaranth> the only 2.6.12 kernels i know of are for breezy
<jesper> Amaranth: Would you recommend them?
<jdbecker1968> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<ethics> apm & cpu stepping stuff...no idea on amd64 specific ones tho
<apokryphos> kl12: you have to add yourself to the subdoers file...
<kl12> how?
<tritium> kl12, use visudo
<feugan3333> Hi all. I've seen that on some other distributions when using vi, syntax highlighting is available when editting "code" file. Why is this not available on ubuntu?
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> tritium, kl12 you can't visudo if you cna't sudo
<kl12> ok
<ethics> feugan3333, put syntax on in vim and use that
<Amaranth> jesper: not on hoary
<apokryphos> kl12: what user did you first put on Ubuntu?
<gyaresu> kl12, did you install the system with a different username?
<Amaranth> jesper: you'd need to pull in a new glibc and everything else to use them
<apokryphos> kl12: you should use that user to give yourself sudo perms
<gyaresu> kl12, cause that is weird.
<tritium> gyaresu, yes, he'll need to add the users he wants with a user that has sudo priveleges
<ethics> feugan3333, id guess thats what youve seen its the common vim user way
<kl12> bash: visudo: command not found
<apokryphos> gyaresu: in theory there must always be one sudu user
<mumbles> pah
<mumbles> restarting to xp couse i cant rememeber my mail settings
<apokryphos> kl12: you're typing sudo visudo?
<gyaresu> tritium, kl12 tritium is right but if you don't have any other users then you'll need to restart in 'single user mode'
<jesper> Amaranth: Are you sure about that.. it sound extremely odd in my ears.
<Amaranth> jesper: Pretty sure. This is what the ubuntu kernel team has said.
<ThreeDayMonk> every time the ubuntu updater runs, it breaks my apache2 config :-(
<ethics> mount all
<h08817> hello everyone i have had a little trouble with booting to cd
<h08817> i get this error message:
<jesper> Amaranth: Ok.
<feugan3333> Ethics: Ahh I see, I did'nt know that vim and vi where different. Thanks ":help syntax" will guide me from here on.
<kl12> gyaresu im there
<gyaresu> kl12, single user mode? or got some sudo?
<ethics> ThreeDayMonk, theres a way to tell apt not to update a package..cant remember how th off hand
<kl12> gyaresu in the second line i put that?
<h08817> isolinux:Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it   isolinux: Extremely broken bios detected,  last ditch attempt with drive = FF
<kl12> gyaresu sudo
<ethics> feugan3333,  np glad to help
<xliu> which news-reader do you usually use?
<h08817> isolinux: Disck error 01, AX = 4210, drive FF
<ThreeDayMonk> ethics: yeah, but even when updating, it shouldn't break my config files
<gyaresu> kl12, anywhere in that file (at the bottom for instance)
<jesper> Amaranth: Do you have anye recommendations to the problem then? (AMD64-SMP with Ubuntu and a 2.6.12-kernel)
<kl12> ok
<ethics> ThreeDayMonk, true any ideas why?
<Amaranth> jesper: I guess you'd have to switch to breezy or compile it yourself.
<ntoll> hi.... how long does it take for Debian bugfixes to get into Hoary via debzilla?
<feugan3333> ethics: vim and vi *are* the same program
<h08817> isolinux:Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it   isolinux: Extremely broken bios detected,  last ditch attempt with drive = FF
<h08817> ?
<jesper> Has Breezy cooled a bit down these days?
<ethics> ntoll depends debian is different...it can be easy and hard
<kl12> gyaresu to write is w?
<tritium> ThreeDayMonk, it should ask you if you want to overwrite configuration files that have changed.  Say "no" to that in the future.
<Amaranth> vi points to /etc/alternatives/vi which points to /usr/bin/vim
<gyaresu> jesper, "PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY "
<Amaranth> :D
<ntoll> ethics, its updating Ruby to the final release
<ethics> feugan3333, hehe see thats why us nano and MC users arnt as helpfull heheh  no clues
<ThreeDayMonk> tritium: I'll make a f**king backup next time :-)
<gyaresu> kl12, yes and :wq is "write and quit"
<jesper> gyaresu: Any reasons ? :-)
<Amaranth> if you only use stuff from main and don't care about X breaking a lot breezy is fine :)
<xliu> Hi , does anyone knows how to join USENET?
<tritium> ThreeDayMonk, but that's the point.  You shouldn't need to.
<Amaranth> xliu: Your ISP needs to provide a news server.
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> jesper, yesterday X was totally bjorked.
<ThreeDayMonk> tritium: I know.  It's fine on Debian, which is why I'm surprised
<Amaranth> gyaresu: was not
<lcdd> jesper: qlogic provides their own drivers, try them
<ThreeDayMonk> It seems to be the "smart" setting on the updater tray utility that does it...
<gyaresu> Amaranth, take it to ubuntu-bleedingedge :)
<jesper> Well, Ok, then I need to get the breezy-kernel backported to Hoary .
<xliu> Amaranth, so which USENET server and client are usually used now?
<mannyc> ok...got a serious problem with gnome-cups-manager
<ThreeDayMonk> xliu: use pan
<mannyc> can anyone help?
<Amaranth> xliu: thunderbird does usenet if you have a news server
<tritium> ThreeDayMonk, that deserved a bug report, if it didn't ask you before wiping your configuration file.
<h08817> help with install please?
<Amaranth> gyaresu: no, that's ok
<Amaranth> gyaresu: X was fine yesterday
<kl12> gyaresu i type wq and is only typing wq
<ThreeDayMonk> tritium: unfortunately I didn't pay close enough attention to what happened, so it's hard to be specific.  I discovered the problem later
<Amaranth> gyaresu: I'm the one that told everyone to not upgrade, we had one bad build of X which was fixed in about an hour
<xliu> thanks, Amaranth and ThreeDayMonk!
<tritium> ThreeDayMonk, ok
<gyaresu> kl12, delete that and when it's good you should hit ESC and then :wq
<kl12> ok
<ThreeDayMonk> xliu: look at your ISP's help page, or take a guess:  nntp.example.com/news.example.com is a good start (where example.com is your ISP's domain for mail or www)
<gyaresu> kl12, vimtutor for an interactive tutorial...
<toasta> hello
<mannyc> ok...I don System>Administration>Printing and gnome-cups-manager won't start
<luzbelito> hi to all. anyone can help me to copy .MDS file to video DVD with k3b or any other program please???
<kl12> gyaresu is done
<toasta> could someone tell me the best way to install a tar.gz file, i downloaded some gnome art and i want to install it
<gyaresu> Amaranth, I'll defer to you on breezy questions then...
<gyaresu> Amaranth, :)
<mannyc> nor will it start from term (and it doesn't produce any error messages)
<gyaresu> Amaranth, good luck...
<gyaresu> kl12, 'mount -a'
<Amaranth> gyaresu: Using it now, working fine.
<kl12> ok
<ethics> toasta most of gnome handles tar.gs aatpicking
<thierry_> toasta : well it depens on what you downloaded exactly, is a theme, or a wallpaper, etc... ?
<toasta> i dl a icon theme and a window border theme
<kl12> gyaresu mount -a dont show anything
<luzbelito> hi to all. anyone can help me to copy .MDS file to video DVD with k3b or any other program please???
<toasta> from art.gnome
<gyaresu> kl12, good :)
<gyaresu> kl12, type 'mount' now...
<kl12> ok
<ed1t> k i just deleted suse's partition and now my grub is not working
<ed1t> i have ubuntu and win xp installed
<ethics> toasta try just installing it via the destop prefs i think they expect tars
<kl12> gyaresu is not mounted
<ed1t> i have a prompt boot >
<mannyc> actually...it does produce an error now: "Cups Server could not be contacted"
<gyaresu> kl12, ?
<gyaresu> kl12, mmmk.
<ed1t> i mean grub >
<kl12> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<toasta> yeah i tried that and got an error
<h08817> isolinux:Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it   isolinux: Extremely broken bios detected,  last ditch attempt with drive = FF
<h08817> any ideas?
<thierry_> toasta : first unpack the files with file-roller (just double click on the file) and then open the README. Sometimes art stuff like that have special thing to do to install them
<gyaresu> kl12, 'sudo mount -a'
<action09> anybody has MD5Sums errors w/l and executing Enemy Teritory ?
<action09> please
<gyaresu> kl12, sorry.
<kl12> ok
<gyaresu> kl12, then 'mount'
<toasta> cool thanks
<thierry_> toasta : if you any problem tell me and I'll try to help you
<toasta> thnks
<ed1t> ethics when i rebooted my system, i got a prompt grub >
<ed1t> wat do i type in?
<action09> help
<kl12> gyaresu /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro
<ed1t> coz i guess the default grub loader was suse...but i formatted that partition
<flow> hi guys.. does anyone know how to get firefox to use rox-filer instead of nautilus?
<gyaresu> kl12, /dev/hda1 ???
<gyaresu> kl12, /dev/hdb1 eh?
<ed1t> hey gyaresu
<ethics> ed1t, umm huh you mkfs in hdx6 or whatever and rebooted and got a boot prompt?
<gyaresu> ed1t, yessum.
<ed1t> yea
<ed1t> ethics i did mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda6
<kl12> /dev/hdb1
<ed1t> now i got a grub> prompt on reboot
<kl12> gyaresu /dev/hdb1
<ethics> ed1t hmm well you got a prompt so maybe you just killed  the menu.list
<ed1t> bah
<gyaresu> kl12, if that is the partition you wish to mount then you might want to re-edit the /etc/fstab
<ed1t> how do i activate ubuntu's menu.lst?
<ethics> ed1t  remember what it looked like?
<ed1t> i got menu.lst in ubuntu
<Nermal> ed1t, erm.. reinstall grub
<gyaresu> kl12,  "kl12 gyaresu /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro"
<ed1t> how?
<Nermal> you should get a backup config file
<kl12> gyaresu how do i do that?
<BiSK-8> hello
<ethics> you can boot a live cd and chroot accross and do a grub-install  i think
<Nermal> apt-get install grub perhaps ?
<ed1t> k
<ed1t> lemme try that
<Nermal> the config file will have a different extension so not to overwrite the one you foolishly changed
<ethics> ed1t, i dont know the chroot process i read howtos hehe
<gyaresu> kl12, i think it's just a typo
<BiSK-8> i heve a little problem, when i put in a live cd i cant get on to the internet, i try ppoeconf, is seems to work but it wont connect. What should i do?
<BiSK-8> have*
<Nermal> ethics, chroot /another/partition /bin/bash
<Nermal> not difficult
<tanki> can i try to send someone a file over irc to see if it works
<Nermal> BiSK-8, give us more information
<Nermal> log outputs etc
<gyaresu> kl12, make sure the entry from 'fdisk -l /dev/hdb' is the one you are mounting to /media/hdb1
<ethics> Nermal, i think its the mounting proc and swap i forget or something hehe its rare i do it
<tanki> any guiney pigs available
<kl12> ok
<Nermal> tanki, thought you just asked that
<BiSK-8> that's all, i thy 2 configure my ethernet device by writing pppoeconf into shell, it seems to work but when i try to use firefox or connect to any internet host, it wont work
<tanki> nermal, asked what?
<Nermal> for someone to test irc file transfers to
<Nermal> duh
<mirak> is there a bittorrent client that handle queues ?
<tanki> when did i ask that in here, except for just now
* Nermal wades through n00bs
<mirak> exepted azureus
<Nermal> <tanki> can i try to send someone a file over irc to see if it works
<Nermal> <tanki> any guiney pigs available
<Nermal>  ^^ twice :)
<apokryphos> mirak: KTorrent, Qtorrent, Bt one etc etc
<tanki> uh huh
<Nermal> ooh.. seb
<mirak> I want something I can restart, and with all the torrents starting as well
* gyaresu wades through Nermal 
<mirak> apokryphos: and for gnome ?
* Nermal feels violated
<apokryphos> mirak: the last one
<BiSK-8> nermal: that's all, i thy 2 configure my ethernet device by writing pppoeconf into shell, it seems to work but when i try to use firefox or connect to any internet host, it wont work
<Nermal> as I said.. log output
<ThreeDayMonk> tritium: found the problem.  Apache's config is OK, but the update "fixed" the permissions on my home directory (removed a+x).
<Nermal> "it won't work" is not a log output
<watto> Now *Kubuntu Live* user here: Can I load the CD to ram to accelerate performace? I tried " kubuntu copy2ram " at the boot prompt, as I do in Slax, and I get a message that the kernal can't be found.
<BiSK-8> nermal, u talkin' 2 me?
<h08817> installation issues here
<apokryphos> mirak: GNOME BitTorrent, that is
<Nermal> BiSK-8, forget it.. I'm not prising the information out of you
<h08817> need some help
<mirak> apokryphos: it doesnet resume downloads automatically
<BiSK-8> nermal, what????
<apokryphos> mirak: sure it does
<Nermal> if I have to spend all my energy getting the question, I'll have none left for giving the answer
<tanki> hey mumbles can i try to send you something over irc
<mirak> apokryphos: it doesnt
<Howitzer> 3 questions:
<apokryphos> mirak: I beg to differ, it's done so for me. You mike like bittornado though
<mirak> apokryphos: if you shut down the window you must reselect the torrent file
<apokryphos> GTK too, I believe
<Howitzer> 1) how do i use a .deb archive
<h08817> I have an installation issue here
<apokryphos> mirak: Yes, obviously.
<Howitzer> 2) how do i use a GDM theme
<h08817> i get this error message: isolinux:Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it   isolinux: Extremely broken bios detected,  last ditch attempt with drive = FF
<mumbles> tanki,  you can try
<apokryphos> Howitzer: dpkg -i {packagename}
<mirak> apokryphos: that's what I don't want because I forget I have pending downloads ^^
<gyaresu> h08817, /me has a spare moment...
<Howitzer> 3) How do i change my grub splash image?
<Howitzer> aaaaah
<Howitzer> dpkg
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> ty
<gyaresu> Howitzer, irellevent.
<apokryphos> mirak: you don't want bittornado?
* apokryphos doesn't know if it automatically resumes, actually, since he doesn't use it
<apokryphos> mirak: what's wrong with azureus?
<mumbles> no pdont work
<Howitzer> and what about GDM themes?
<apokryphos> mumbles: it doesn't work?
<h08817> need help with install
<tanki> if torrents couldn't be resumed, there would be a lot of angry people out there
<h08817> please
<apokryphos> tanki: they can be resumed
<Howitzer> oh yeah
<mumbles> dunno i  dcc never works for me
<Howitzer> how do i open a .rar package?
<ed1t> k i got live cd running....wat do i do now?
<tanki> mumbles, nah it's probably me
<mirak> apokryphos: it requires java
<apokryphos> mumbles: that's not torrents...
<Howitzer> file-roller doesn't seem to support it
<apokryphos> mirak: so?
<h08817> hey gyaresu
<Howitzer> torrent sucks
<h08817> ur back
<gyaresu> h08817, :)
<apokryphos> Howitzer: extract, you mean? rar x {packagename}
<Howitzer> yes
<h08817> ok
<tanki> apokryphos, i know they can be resumed
<apokryphos> Howitzer: why? Torrents are great
<mirak> apokryphos: so I used it, but I don't want to lose time with java for now
<Howitzer> but gui-style
<Howitzer> torrents are slow
<gyaresu> h08817, things happened.
<h08817> ok
<apokryphos> mirak: lose time? Why? Don't you have it installed/
<Howitzer> torrents have (to me) always a sucky ratio of 1/7 (download/uploaded)
<h08817> gyuaresu: I get this error when i try to boot to the cd
<mirak> apokryphos: do you have a mirror ?
<h08817> isolinux:Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it   isolinux: Extremely broken bios detected,  last ditch attempt with drive = FF
<mirak> I don't remember mayb I installed it
<apokryphos> !java
<Howitzer> lol
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<KR-data> how do I set eth0 to use 10 mbiz/sec in stead of 100 mbit/sec?
<apokryphos> mirak: check that
<Leo_V2> :(
<Howitzer> 'Extremely broken' XD
<tanki> Howitzer, it really just depends on who's server you're o n
<ashok> guys, can anyone help me in installing JRE pls. i have installed the package. but in vain
<apokryphos> mirak: go for the "adding new repo" option there; will tkae a second
<gyaresu> h08817, TAB completes names like gya(TAB)
<tanki> like most p2p
<Howitzer> tanki, i have that with every server :(
<apokryphos> ashok: ....
<apokryphos> !java
<h08817> what?
<apokryphos> heh, ubotu wants a 25 second gap
<Leo_V2> does ubantu have networking features?
<apokryphos> ashok: check the above java link
<mirak> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
<mirak> ?
<Leo_V2> i want to use it to control my network conntection..
<mirak> that's not sun java
<h08817> gyaresu:  o gotcha
<KR-data> how do I set eth0 to use 10 mbiz/sec in stead of 100 mbit/sec?
<apokryphos> mirak: no, not that
<gyaresu> h08817, name completion...
<ashok> which link ?
<gyaresu> h08817, cool.
<apokryphos> mirak: sun-j2re1.5 package
<h08817> gyaresu: so any ideas?
<Leo_V2> halo..
<gyaresu> h08817, imediately it sounds like you are on an old computer, yes?
<ed1t> gyaresu my grub is not working, wat do i do install grub on my system? i have live cd on
<Leo_V2> can some one help?
<h08817> yes
<Synergy> does anyone have a problem with the repositories
<h08817> but it actually tries to boot to it
<apokryphos> Synergy: if you're using us. archive -- yes
<apokryphos> Synergy: see /topic
<gyaresu> h08817, try the noacpi no(otherstuff) options as you are booting the kernel...
<Leo_V2> does ubantu have server type features?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<mirak> apokryphos: do you have the miror ?
<h08817> what is that?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am with troubles with my printer, usb
<Synergy> apokryphos, i use fr now but still got one error
<gyaresu> h08817, just 'live' at the moment?
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i see wht is happening?
<apokryphos> mirak: it's in the link I gave you above... not a mirror, repository
<gyaresu> h08817, F3 for details....
<Synergy> Fout http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restrict Packages
<Synergy>   404 Not Found [IP: 66.90.101.204 80] 
<gyaresu> h08817, and F4 etc.
<h08817> when?
<mirak> apokryphos: what link ?
<apokryphos> Synergy: hm, server apparently down
<apokryphos> !java
<mirak> sorry I don't see it
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<KR-data> how do I set eth0 to use 10 mbit/sec in stead of 100 mbit/sec?
<apokryphos> mirak: that one
<ethics> Leo_V2, yes servr stuff here although debian stable would be the rock solid choice
<gyaresu> h08817, live disk?
<Amaranth> anyone here dual boot ubuntu and windows xp?
<h08817> i downloaded it
<Leo_V2> Me me!
<apokryphos> Amaranth: :)
<Leo_V2> i do
<goldfish> Amaranth: i did.
<Leo_V2> i do!
<KR-data> Amaranth: do you use Grub?
<Amaranth> yes
<h08817> gyaresu: but i know the cd works b/c i installed on another computer i have
<Leo_V2> how is it on your comP?
<Amaranth> Windows XP is hd(1,0) to grub, i know that for a fact
<Amaranth> it doesn't work though
<Leo_V2> :\
<ed1t> Amaranth i do
<KR-data> Amaranth: Ok, to sek, I'll find my setup
<Amaranth> choosing to boot winxp shows the grub commands on a black screen and just sits there
<Leo_V2> i got some one to do it for me..
<gyaresu> h08817, ...until it works on this comp then you prob need some help eh? :)
<dylan_> how do i enable 3d acceleration?
<KR-data> Amaranth:
<KR-data> title Windoze
<KR-data> map (hd0) (hd1)
<KR-data> map (hd1) (hd0)
<KR-data> chainloader (hd1,0)+1
<ethics> amaranth if its the second drive you need to trick windows ...map
<h08817> gyaresu: yes
<gyaresu> h08817, is it the live cd you are trying to use? (yes_
<gyaresu> )
<Leo_V2> Anyone knows why the the whole GUI off my screen?
<Amaranth> ah
<tritium> dylan_, for which video card?
<h08817> no
<KR-data> Amaranth: I use Gentoo, but it should work with grub on any system
<apokryphos> mirak: you can also apt-get for azureus
<Leo_V2> my whole screen is off the monitor
<mirak> apokryphos: ok, this mirror was passworded at some point
<Leo_V2> not really whole
<Leo_V2> but small part of it
<h08817> gyaresu:  i downloaded the iso image and burned it with nero
<KR-data> Amaranth: I don't know how to do it with Lilo :(
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i see wht is happening with my usb printer?
<apokryphos> mirak: ah, check the Kubuntu guide for the gpg stuff
<mirak> apokryphos: and azureus was not in the repository
<ed1t> tritium my grub is not working, wat do i do install grub on my system from live cd?
<mirak> apokryphos: thanks :)
<dylan_> no card, integrated
<KR-data> how do I set eth0 to use 10 mbit/sec in stead of 100 mbit/sec?
<apokryphos> mirak: azureus is in multiverse I believe
<Amaranth> KR-data: What's the full menu.lst entry?
<Amaranth> KR-data: Just that?
<apokryphos> !find azureus
<tritium> ed1t, how is it not working?
<gyaresu> h08817, so then i reckon you have an old bios that doesn't cope with Advanced Configuration and Power Interface http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<tritium> dylan_, what chipset?
<apokryphos> mirak: hm, perhaps not, it's in one of the others
<KR-data> Amaranth: yeah for the Windows part
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'azureus' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/C/common/menus/azureus.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<dylan_> dont know exactly, its on an hp pavilion a720n
<Amaranth> KR-data: No root or makeactive?
<KR-data> Amaranth: nop :)
<h08817> gyaresu:  so what can i do about that?
<Leo_V2> WHY is my screen a bit off the monitor?
<horned> hello there how can i make my dvdwriter burn faster is the anyone who can help me?
<Leo_V2> i can't find any fix for it
<gyaresu> h08817, so you can disable boot time options like acpi when ubuntu first boots with options like noacpi'
<ed1t> tritium well i had suse installed, and the grub was from suse, now i formated that partition and i forgot to re-install grub from ubuntu
<apokryphos> Leo_V2: wrong resolution/refresh-rate?
<ethics> Amaranth, you can have rootnoverify ..
<othernoob> horned try enabling dma
<Leo_V2> all set by deafult..
<tritium> dylan_, look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what driver it's using please.  Or, you can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JohnFlux> Leo_V2: use the buttons on the monitor
<KR-data> Amaranth: it works fine with me (besides that Windows fucks as usual, but  that will never change :p )
<ethics> amaranth mine has it
<gyaresu> h08817, k though i havn't done it myself. it's a knoppix option.
<Amaranth> KR-data: Ok, I'm off to try it. If it doesn't work I'll ban you. :P
<Leo_V2> :\
<gyaresu> !acpi
<ubotu> gyaresu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Amaranth> KR-data: j/k
<h08817> i am on windows right now
<othernoob> KR-data: you wouldn't believe how pathetic the experience with XP was i just had the last 20 minutes
<Leo_V2> me too
<h08817> i don't even have ubuntu installed yet
<gyaresu> !boottimeoptions :)
<ubotu> gyaresu: Are you smoking crack?
<gyaresu> anyone know?
<KR-data> Amaranth: hehe I don't care :p I'm just here on the behalf of my sister :p
<Leo_V2> X_X
<Leo_V2> WINDOWS SUX
<tritium> ed1t, I don't recall if you can run "grub-install" from the LiveCD.  Give it a try, I guess.
<dylan_> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video
<yvyn> alguno sabe manejar el ubuntu
<h08817> well i wouldn't be on windows if my computer wasn't gay
<ed1t> tritium nope
<keikoz> VIA sux too xD
<KR-data> tritium: if you can't I know you can from the Gentoo cd ;)
<goldfish> yvyn: #ubuntu-es
<mirak> apokryphos: ok it was already installed lol
<dylan_> i want to be able to use 3d desktop
<Leo_V2> still
<ed1t> tritium is there any other way? i got a grub> prompt on boot
<h08817> any1 here speak spanish
<tritium> KR-data, thanks.  Good to know.
<gyaresu> tritium, it use to be that you had to moun all the partitions and then chroot to the boot part....
<tritium> h08817, #ubuntu-es
<apokryphos> mirak: :)
<KR-data> tritium: hehe np :)
<goldfish> Better to install grub manually.
<Leo_V2> we need windows for the active x features
<JohnFlux> h08817: "any1" isn't a word in any language
<h08817> i can but i don't know ubuntu so i can't really help that spanish dude
<yvyn> ?
<h08817> lol
<h08817> ok
<gyaresu> !tell h08817 es
<h08817> back to my problem
<tritium> gyaresu, that is a better option.  I agree.
<ed1t> tritium i also got menu.lst on ubuntu and i know its working
<gyaresu> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kyynara> !remove
<ubotu> Kyynara: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mirak> apokryphos: hum where is azureus (repository ) ?
<mirak> apokryphos: are you on breezy or something ?
<h08817> so any ideas guyaresu
<dylan_> any ideas tritium?
<Kyynara> sorry about that
<apokryphos> mirak: not sure, but if you put in all the repos in the kudos guide you'll definitely have it
<KR-data> how do I set eth0 to use 10 mbit/sec in stead of 100 mbit/sec, so I can get the Internet working on my sisters Ubuntu-box?
<tritium> dylan_, I'm not aware of 3d accel for VIA chipsets.  Sorry.
<dylan_> ok
<gyaresu> h08817, TAB complete h08817 (i need the beeps :)   )
<apokryphos> Anyone know of a command-line option to find the repository which gives a given package?
<dylan_> it could be done under windows
<lcdd> KR-data: mii-tool
<Amaranth> KR-data: Congrats, you can stay. :)
<watto> Can the KubuntuLive CD be loaded into ram to boost performance?
<h08817> gyaresu: when do i hit tab?
<Amaranth> KR-data: thanks
<KR-data> Amaranth: np :)
<ed1t> tritium is there any other way? i got a grub> prompt when i reboot
<h08817> o
<gyaresu> h08817, after a couple of letters....
<lcdd> KR-data: or ethtool
<mirak> apokryphos: kudos ?
<h08817> gyaresu: so can u help me?
<apokryphos> !kudos
<ubotu> kudos is probably at http://kudos.berlios.de
<KR-data> Amaranth: I had my troubles too, so it is nice that it worked
<tim> what is GNU/Hurd?
<h08817> gyaresu:  and what beeps?
<apokryphos> mirak: the Kubuntu FAQ
<gyaresu> h08817, yes...
<KR-data> lcdd: thanks I'll try
<Amaranth> KR-data: stupid windows, has to complain about everything
<tritium> ed1t, you can edit the boot stanza and boot into your ubuntu installation.  Then, re-run "sudo grub-install"
<h08817> gyaresu: what do i need to do to fix my problem?
<gyaresu> h08817, the computer my IRC prog is on :)
<Amaranth> KR-data: it spent 1 minute figuring out i had two HDs installed now :)
<yvyn> thank you
* Amaranth goes to game
<gyaresu> h08817, "gyaresu h08817, so you can disable boot time options like acpi when ubuntu first boots with options like noacpi'"
<yonil> how can i check with application is using a device (i know its lsof but what parameters ?)
<ed1t> tritium how do i do that?
<yonil> s/with/witch
<h08817> gyaresu: i am in windows
<h08817> gyaresu: not linux
<tritium> apokryphos, "apt-cache show <packagename>" will list that, along with a lot of other stuff
<yonil> s/witch/which
<JohnFlux> yonil: lsof doesn't take any parameter
<JohnFlux> s
<gyaresu> h08817, you probably wouldn't have the same probs with an install (only others)
<gyaresu> h08817, then my solution is to reboot :)
<stenass> ubuntu is shiping for free?
<h08817> gyaresu: but how can i change that problem?
<stenass> ubuntu is shiping for free?
<stenass> ubuntu is shiping for free?
<KR-data> Amaranth: hehe that is never to be changed. Windows is only good for games and that is because game developers doesn't seem to like Linux
<tritium> ed1t, how can you say you have a working menu.lst if you can't boot into ubuntu?
<yonil> JohnFlux, just running "lsof" with no switchs doesnt show anything
<unforcer> Am I missing something my laptop sound is breaking like grazy? Acer Aspire 5021..
<JohnFlux> yonil: nothing at all?
<othernoob> stenass: not for an idiot like you ;)
<gyaresu> h08817, noacpi is a start.... at the boot-time options.
<stenass> fuck you
<tritium> othernoob, be nice
<h08817> gyaresu: omg i don't even have ubuntu installed
<mirak> apokryphos: I can't find one
<tritium> stenass, you too
<yonil> JohnFlux, nope...
<ed1t> tritium coz i was able to before i install suse on different partition....
<Amaranth> KR-data: and because i have a shit video card that has bad linux drivers (open source, but bad)
<stenass> tritium
<apokryphos> tritium: tried that, I don't see it anywhere... only lists the "section"
<stenass> ok
<sproingie> lsof needs a searchable sortable gui version ... windows process explorer has saved my ass a bunch of times
<othernoob> tritium: i'm never nice to spammers ;)
<h08817> gyaresu: is that noacpi in my bios?
<gyaresu> h08817, the boot-time options of the livecd...
<apokryphos> mirak: did you use the ones on the guide
<h08817> gyaresu: i don't have live cd
<tritium> othernoob, stenass please remember the Code of Conduct
<apokryphos> mirak: here's mine, anyhow: http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<gyaresu> h08817, no after you boot the liveced you get a 'boot:' prompt...
<JohnFlux> sproingie: windows doesn't have an equivalent of lsof
<yonil> JohnFlux, i need the right switchs .. like lsof -l or something (just not -l)
<stenass> tritium can i pm you?
<Amaranth> KR-data: the game i play has a linux version, it's just unplayable on my radeon 7000 in linux
<JohnFlux> sproingie: that i know of
<sproingie> JohnFlux: i just mentioned its equivalent.  process explorer
<h08817> gyaresu: after i boot to the cd i get this: isolinux:Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it   isolinux: Extremely broken bios detected,  last ditch attempt with drive = FF
<tritium> stenass, please speak in the channel
<JohnFlux> sproingie: that doesn't tell you what processes have what files open
<stenass> ubuntu is for free?
<KR-data> Amaranth: you aren't the only one with problems with Radeon cards
<stenass> to ship?
<tritium> stenass, yes
<apokryphos> stenass: correct
<stenass> thanks
<sproingie> JohnFlux: yes it does
<anacron> can i replace nautilus with something faster and lighter one?
<gyaresu> h08817, you have the install disk?
<KR-data> Amaranth: I'll be an NVidia next time that's for sure
<tritium> no need to repeat, and especially so frequently, stenass
<JohnFlux> sproingie: really?  <goes to check>  where exactly?
<sproingie> JohnFlux: tho i wish i could sort it by files.  you can search it tho
<h08817> gyaresu: I downloaded ubuntu
<gyaresu> h08817, ...wait one.
<mirak> apokryphos: it's probably in the backports
<ed1t> tritium i added a splahscreen line into my menu.lst? could that be it?
<Amaranth> KR-data: trying to play a game here, you keep beeping me :)
<devios> this is trollish, but true.  desktop sharing with RDP in the winblows world beats the crap outta vnc + sftp/ftps
<apokryphos> mirak: could be
<sproingie> JohnFlux: it shows every resource a process has open.  handles, files, threads, mutexes, registry keys, etc
<ed1t> i got it...
<mirak> apokryphos: bingo !
<sproingie> JohnFlux: and you can search for a resource by name, and break the handle if you want.  handy when explorer complains about a file being open
<uRolph> I'm trying to compile vnc2swf
<tritium> ed1t, splashscreen?
<JohnFlux> sproingie: how do you bring it up?
<apokryphos> mirak: :)
<apokryphos> mirak: version there is a little dated, but it's fine
<ed1t> tritium yea i mean like backgroud for grub
<uRolph> I still get: zlib missing - please install first or check config.log ***
<sproingie> JohnFlux: download it.  www.sysinternals.com.  you think MS would bundle a useful tool like that?  :P
<JohnFlux> sproingie: can you open it from the task manager?
<anacron> is it easy to make your own themes for gnome?
<tritium> ed1t, that sounds like a suse thing.  that feature is not in ubuntu at present
<JohnFlux> sproingie: ah, no wonder I never found it before
<sproingie> JohnFlux: you can replace the task manager with it.  it's like task manager on steroids anyway
<apokryphos> anacron: easier to download ones from the net
<JohnFlux> sproingie: sounds very neat.
<tritium> uRolph, you're still having trouble?
<uRolph> yeah
<tritium> ed1t, I suggest you comment out that line.  and do a "sudo update-grub"
<tritium> uRolph, please elaborate.
<anacron> apokryphos: it doesn't feel so good
<JohnFlux> sproingie: it wouldn't be hard to get the processmanager in kde to do something similiar
<apokryphos> anacron: what, downloading themes?
<uRolph> well I did ./configure in the source code for vnc2swf
<jesper> join #breezy
<JohnFlux> sproingie: I'll add it to my todo list for academy
<uRolph> but it doesn't work :(
<anacron> apokryphos: yeah, i wan't to make my own, if it's possible
<uRolph> I have installed the file you mentioned...
<jesper> sry
<ed1t> tritium did that
<gyaresu> h08817, google has some stuff to say. have you looked into it?
<h08817> yes i have
<tritium> uRolph, what happens?
<sproingie> JohnFlux: it'd be nice.  linux typically has a little less need of it, tho it would still have its uses
<sproingie> JohnFlux: windows tends to need it more because of its damn mandatory locking
<h08817> gyaresu: it is just a thing about  someone else talking about it
<apokryphos> anacron: wouldn't know where to direct you, sorry. I do KDE. :)
<toasta> wheres the theme folder for gnome?
<tritium> uRolph, ./configure fails?  "make" fails?  what happens?
<h08817> gyaresu: yes i have looked into it why did u find anything important?
<JohnFlux> sproingie: i realllly hate that locking crap in windows
<gyaresu> h08817, it's a cd not running at all thing... before the 'boot:' option.
<JohnFlux> sproingie: its bitten me too many times
<anacron> apokryphos: no problem, i think google will help me with this one
<toasta> i think i just have to copy these themes upacked to the theme folder
<gyaresu> h08817, nah. it's just weird.
<sproingie> JohnFlux: i've found it useful once or twice.  and annoying about 1000 times as often
<h08817> gyaresu: so its impossible to fix
<h08817> gyaresu: my computer is a dinosaur
<JohnFlux> sproingie: i'll have a go at doing something like that sysinternals
<uRolph> http://pastebin.com/313252
<JohnFlux> sproingie: It looks trivial to do
<gyaresu> h08817, not one of those 'no good for win98 boxes' is is?
<sproingie> JohnFlux: cool :)
<Synergy> i cant play mp3 or mpgs /avi wich codec is good
<Synergy> ?
<h08817> gyaresu: good guess
<gyaresu> h08817, ubuntu is still needing 128MB RAM IMO
<h08817> gyaresu: why?
<sproingie> damn, the channel's hopping this morning
<gyaresu> h08817, POS
<sproingie> guess it's only morning for us folks out west :)
<apokryphos> Synergy: check the restricted formats article
<ed1t> tritium u think it will show me the grub loader when i reboot? coz last time i had to manually do it...i typed in configfile (hd0,7)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<apokryphos> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Synergy> oke
<h08817> gyaresu: well that comp is so old it doesn't have that much
<tritium> ed1t, hopefully so
<h08817> gyaresu: it is crammed with stuff now like bulging with files and programs and only has 64mb of ram and works fine
<tritium> uRolph, does a "make" fail?
<h08817> gyaresu: so i guess that is all i need a new computer
<h08817> just for freakin linux
<ed1t> tritium now can i add a splash image?
<ivangates> anyone can give me a info how to install a program in linux(ubuntu)? coz iwanna install the mysql 4.0 but  im new in linux >_>
<h08817> www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> ed1t, yes, grub in ubuntu supports splash images
<gyaresu> h08817, nah. just me saying that i don't know why it won't boot the cd and that if it did it would still be a dinosaur....
<h08817> gyaresu: well thanks anyway
<tritium> ed1t, such as: splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<gyaresu> h08817, 300MHz with 64MB RAM is a home server....
<ed1t> k
<ed1t> thx
<gyaresu> h08817, no probs..
<sproingie> ivangates: synaptic
<uRolph> tritium, No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<h08817> gyaresu: i have 120mhz with 64mb or ram
<gyaresu> h08817, icky!@#$
<ivangates> ubuntuguide.org dont work...  amhh.. in synaptic, its  say it need to download 10-13mb, den i gave it a go, but it finished its installation and download less than 3 minutes.. then nothing appear...
<gyaresu> h08817, CLI only.
<h08817> gyaresu: guess ubuntu couldn't use that?
<gyaresu> h08817, not really no.
<ivangates> but its says there that mysql is install >_< green square box rgiht
<sproingie> h08817: hate to say it, but ubuntu is probably not for you then
<sproingie> ivangates: yep, that means it's installed
<gyaresu> h08817, damnsmalllinux.org probably would have problems.
<ed1t> tritium i rebooted but i still got the promt grub> i had to manually type in configfile (hd0,7)/boot/grub/menu.lst and it gave me the grub loader but without splash screen
<tritium> uRolph, please be certain you have all the build-dependencies that you need
<uRolph> tritium, well I would like to know lol it's not written anywhere
<moebius_> is there anything up with the main archive?  I've gotten 3 md5sum mismatches from us.archive.ubuntu.com this morning
<sproingie> h08817: you planning on running many graphical apps on that machine?  memory-wise, linux is probably more of a hog than windows when it comes to GUI stuff
<h08817> www.ubuntuguide.org works
<gyaresu> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
* sproingie .oO( not quite as much a hog as the mac )
<othernoob> moebius_: don't use the us archives..use ca, uk, fi, de, or something else instead
<toasta> anyone know where the gnome theme stuff is located
<h08817> it helps with everything with installing programs and things like that
<ed1t> tritium maybe the grub loader on mbr is not set to ubuntu or something?
<ivangates> oh... maybe it just dont work here >_<
<cavediver> Anyone have the encoding part of K3B up and running ?
<h08817> b/c its not strictly related to ubuntu
<ivangates> i tried accessing it 10hrs ago but no luck
<ivangates> anay alternative available?
<gyaresu> h08817, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WordIndex is the way i find stuff on wiki.ubuntu.org
<moebius_> othernoob - is that your recommended workaround or should I not be using us in general?
<moebius_> I'm just using what was installed by default
<tritium> ed1t, one moment
<sproingie> ivangates: maybe it's installed but not started.  check your mysql documentation to see how to start it
<h08817> gyaresu: its irrelevant if i am installing those kind of things i just want it to boot
<othernoob> moebius_: the us.archives are fucked at the moment. so yes. it's a workaround
<ivangates> kk
<sproingie> the us archives are still hosed?  jeez
<ed1t> tritium k...i think i fixed the splash image problem i forgot to change the X, Y heh
<moebius_> othernoob - ah, thanks
<othernoob> sproingie: if he still gets md5sum probs, i'd suppose so ;)
<othernoob> moebius_: you're welcome
<gyaresu> h08817, sorry dude. that ubuntuguide thing was just in reference to that referal, not to that problem.
<uRolph> not it's that zlib missing thing which is not working.
<tritium> uRolph, but you told me you installled zlib1g-dev
<uRolph> I did
<uRolph> lol
<Efwis> I dont' get this, in the last week I have had a bunch of my programs stop working with Ubuntu, that were working fine before
<h08817> gyaresu: so wiki.ubunu.com works good for u?
<surak> Can someone help me with X in breezy?
<tritium> uRolph, please verify.  "apt-cache policy zlib1g-dev" tells you that it's installed?
<GNULinuxer> surak: oops
<tritium> surak, see the topic
<apokryphos> surak: you shouldn't be using it..
<uRolph> 'zlib1g-dev is already the newest version.'
<GNULinuxer> surak: Breezy is broken
<h08817> well i'll be back to this irc when i finally can get linux to install on the computer
<surak> I'm using it for filling bugs.
<apokryphos> surak: for filling out bugs? You shouldn't be...
<uRolph> zlib1g-dev:
<uRolph>   Installed: 1:1.2.2-4ubuntu1.1
<cavediver> How do I install transcode in Hoary ?
<gyaresu> h08817, s'aight. hard to find things compared to ubuntuguide... (ubuntuguide is good for initial install)s
<cavediver> Or does someone have another easy to use program for ripping a dvd to xvid or something similar
<Raskall-gprs> My father installed ubuntu yesterday. and he loves it.
<tritium> cavediver, "apt-cache search dvd | grep rip"
<Cellobiose> hello
<apokryphos> gyaresu: though bad, really, since it doesn't teach you anything
<uRolph> or can you suggest another screen capture solution?
<mouse_> hey all.... does anyone noe how to print to a pdf file from a website?
<Cellobiose> how do i switch my apt to multiverse from universe or enable multiverse or something
<mouse_> windows there's this pdf printer
<ashok> hi, i have a compaq notebook. when i boot in linux, the wifi button on the laptop keeps glowing. pls tell why
<gyaresu> apokryphos, then why is there no equivalent on the wiki...?
<gyaresu> apokryphos, hmmm?
<tritium> Cellobiose, add multiverse to the same line where universe is listed
<apokryphos> gyaresu: equivalent bad guide? Because.. er.. it would be bad? :)
<gyaresu> apokryphos, i'm going to spend a day hacking up that damn wiki...
<Efwis> Is there a way I can go back to the original Kernel that I got when I installed Ubuntu, it seems since I got the last one that was updated things aren't working right
<Cellobiose> you have the link for that tritium?
<apokryphos> gyaresu: good going :)
<Phinite> tritium: add multiverse after universe, or replace it?
<Cellobiose> k
<tritium> Phinite, I'd have both
<Cellobiose> i think its replace
<tritium> Cellobiose, having both is prefereable.
<gyaresu> apokryphos, any bit of ubuntuguide not work for you , all i missed was installing portmap and smbfs
<tritium> !repositories
<apokryphos> gyaresu: I admit that the wiki doesn't have all that the ubuguide has -- despite the comment on the wiki. I'll let you know I've deleted that falsity twice, only to have some blind person editing it back in...
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Cellobiose> ok
<Phinite> cool thanks tritium
<tritium> Cellobiose, Phinite see above URL for adding repos
<mouse_> erm, does anyone noe any programs to print to pdf?
<apokryphos> gyaresu: nope, all worked for me when I used it, but it didn't really explain why it did. The kudos guide plans on addressing those problems in due course, wheras the ubuguide author is uncompromising
<Phinite> tritium: reading it now, thanks.
<gyaresu> apokryphos, it's the simplicity that someone like me(us) wants. JUST TELL ME WHERE THE BROKEN BITS ARE... etc.
<ashok> someone help me please
<Cellobiose> i know how to add it i just dont know the link, is it just multiverse at the end instead of universe
<tritium> no problem
<ashok> hi, i have a compaq notebook. when i boot in linux, the wifi button on the laptop keeps glowing. pls tell why
<uRolph> this is annoying me.
<tritium> Cellobiose, not instead of.  Add it to the end of the line
<gyaresu> apokryphos, you're winning my argument for me :)
<tritium> I think you'll be happier with both universe and multiverse
<apokryphos> gyaresu: sure, but getting someone to blindly follow commands won't really help them -- we had a case in here the other day, a guy came in and asked the same question three times
<tritium> Cellobiose, see that URL.  It has a nice guide.
<Cellobiose> ok
<Cellobiose> thanks
<tritium> uRolph, so I haven't seen any replies from you...what's the story?
<pc06> #tante girang
<Phinite> never used the gui before for editing the sources, I think I'm just going to do it manually
<dj28> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w3c-dtd-xhtml/w3c-dtd-xhtml_1.1-5_all.deb
<dj28>   MD5Sum mismatch
<dj28> is that something i should worry about
<torti-> hi guys, how do I mount an external firewire harddisk in ubuntu? when i plug in the harddisk or switch on power nothing sows up in dmesg/messages 1394 modules are loaded and hald is running... help, please! :(
<apokryphos> dj28: see topic
<tritium> Phinite, I always edit it manually too
<tritium> I don't use synaptic at all, actually
* apokryphos hasn't used Synaptic in months :|
<gyaresu> apokryphos, i'm the first to !ubuntuguide now but only if i'm prepared to follow up on the help. until i know that the damn wiki is user friendly.
<gyaresu> apokryphos, first look at it doesn't evern have a "DO THIS CAUSE IT WON'T WORK OTHERWISE" section.
<apokryphos> gyaresu: Yup, I know what you mean. For example, the wiki has nothing about dmix and other things... it's a plain lie that "everything on ug is in better/more-explained on the wiki"
<gyaresu> apokryphos, which it needs.
<ed1t> tritium is there any way i can i like configure grub to point to the file in ubuntu ?
<gyaresu> apokryphos, zackly
<frank> yeah ubuntuguide is pretty good if you know what you're doing
<apokryphos> gyaresu: now if I can just track down the wacko who keeps putting that in the wiki guide ;-)
<tritium> ed1t, not sure I fully understand your question.  You're best off not using grub from a suse install, and installing grub from ubuntu.
<cavediver> I seem to have sources problems. I can't install mplayer or transcoder.. I think I have universe, multivers and marrillat repos, but I keep on getting depending problems
<tritium> apokryphos, well, there's a lot of crack on ubuntuguide to watch out for
<cavediver> Help! :=)
<apokryphos> tritium: agreed, again. Still doesn't give us the right :P
<tritium> right to do what?
<apokryphos> gyaresu: it's you!
<apokryphos> tritium: to lie about what it does have
<gyaresu> apokryphos, en guarde
<tritium> apokryphos, I'm not
<frank> cavediver: you need hoary-backports for libgcc1  that you need for transcode
<apokryphos> tritium: I know; a wacko on the wiki is
<apokryphos> :P
<Synergy> how do i install my adio driver to listen to mp3 but ths strange part is when i start my computer the sounds works
<tritium> apokryphos, okay, don't get so worked up about it ;)
<bob2> please tell me they didn't backport libgcc1
<bob2> please please please
<apokryphos> tritium: not worked up at all -- sorry if it appears that way :P. Damn thsoe smilies!
<surak> Seems I'm having trouble with irc...
<ed1t> tritium first i was running ubuntu and xp, and the grub was working fine, then i installed suse..and some how it overwrite the grub and i got the suse splash image..now i delete suse, i think that grub loader is still trying to find the menu.lst from suse, so i wanna change it to ubuntu's menu.lst
<frank> bob2: yeah they did
<bob2> wtf
<uRolph> tritium, what's the story? it still doesn't work :(
<surak> apokryphos : I use it because the company I work for is intended to help with ubuntu development and testing.
<tritium> ed1t, it may be looking on the wrong partition.  Was your suse partioning scheme different from your ubuntu partitioning scheme?
<surak> breezy, I mean
<tritium> uRolph, sounds like the configure script is broken for vnc2swf if it can't find libz.so in /usr/lib
<frank> ed1t: grub-install from ubuntu will change it to ubuntu menu list
<apokryphos> surak: if you're a developer, then fine, sure.
<mumbles> herm
<ed1t> tritium no...they both are ext3
<zAo^> lo all
<zAo^> can I remove "capplets"
<zAo^> ?
<mumbles> just noticed
<tritium> ed1t, that's the filesystem type.  I'm referring to the partitioning
<mumbles> im getting ghost type effects on this moniter
<tritium> ed1t, e.g., did suse have a separate /boot partition?  Does your ubuntu install?
<ed1t> tritium yes
<torti-> does really _noone_ use firewire to connect an external hdd?
<surak> apokryphos: I know breezy is broken - I download it every night. I was just asking if someone knows about today's X brokeup
<frank> torti-: I used to do that on my laptop
<apokryphos> surak: not the best place to ask :). Dev channel likely better
<surak> Yeah
<uRolph> tritium, it's not in there actually
<tritium> ed1t, sorry, I don't know what more to tell you.  I think you're best off chrooting into your ubuntu install /, and reinstalling grub
<apokryphos> What ever happened to mdz by the way?
<apokryphos> haven't seen him around for some time
<ed1t> tritium alright
<tritium> uRolph, "dpkg -L zlib1g-dev" please.  It should be there
<torti-> frank: how did you do that? when i plugin the disk nothing happens
<ed1t> tritium tx
<ed1t> thx
<tritium> ed1t, sure.  Good luck.
<torti-> frank: modules are loaded and there is no sd* device
<surak> Ain't he in travel?
<tritium> surak, you really shouldn't bug the devs about breezy
<frank> torti-: It's been a while and I wasn't using ubuntu at that time so I don't really now
<fanartprof> hey, i'm new tolynux.. and i'm a bit lost. once i've downloaded a package from the package manager, how do i find it, and apply it?
<tritium> they know X was broken yesterday.  A fix was uploaded
<apokryphos> tritium: apparently a dev himself
<spike> hi
<apokryphos> hi :)
<fanartprof> hi
<tritium> apokryphos, no, only for universe
<spike> is anybody here running a 2.6.x kernel patched with swsusp2?
<spike> and maybe installed latest ipw2100 driver
<tritium> surak obviously didn't heed my advice
<bob2> spike: what's the advantage of swsusp2 over the one built in to ubuntu kernels?
<sky_monkey007> g'morning everyone :)
<Darryl> Does anyone know if the Ruby version is going to get fixed in Hoary?
<surak> tritium: I won't bugzilla it.
<fanartprof> g'morning. love the name, sky monkey
<apokryphos> tritium: still a dev, but motu is his home then, isn't it? ;-)
<cmatheson> Darryl: aren't you running hoary?
<spike> bob2: http://suspend2.epfl.ch/features.html
<sky_monkey007> ha.  thanks ;)
<cmatheson> Darryl: ruby works fine for me
<bob2> Darryl: "fixed"? you mean updated? no, the version in hoary is exceedingly unlikely to change.
<tritium> apokryphos, yes, but I'm on sabbatical from that right now.
<spike> bob2: the one build in is the default that comes with 2.6 kernels
<fanartprof> ^^; but can any one help me with my little problem?
<Darryl> The version is hoary is prerelease
<bob2> spike: swsusp, I know...what do you want that it doesn't do?
<sky_monkey007> I was wondering, has anyone ever mixed Debian release packages, like Sarge w/ Ubuntu using apt pinning?
<stan-am> hello everyone
<apokryphos> tritium: you do know I wasn't talking about you this time, btw, right 8)
<spike> bob2: compression and suspend to file
<sky_monkey007> hey stan
<bob2> sky_monkey007: don't do it unless you know a lot about how apt works
<stan-am> does anybody know how can i add a 1024x768 display option on my nvidia fx 5200 config?
<tritium> apokryphos, who, surak ?
<bob2> spike: ah
<apokryphos> tritium: yeah
<fanartprof> i'm new to Lynux/ubuntu, and i don't know how to find/open the packages i just installed.... >_>;
<sky_monkey007> well with apt-pinning, it seems that as long as you make your preferences file correctly, that you'll only get the packages that do not conflict w/ eachother.
<tritium> apokryphos, apparently not
* apokryphos smacks fanartprof for mispelling Linux
<spike> bob2: has ubuntu got something better than make-kpkg?
<sky_monkey007> my question is what is the difference between the "breezy" release and the "hoary" release?
<bob2> sky_monkey007: sure, but how careful are you planning to be?
<fanartprof> ^^; i'm sorry
<sky_monkey007> breezy is an earlier Ubuntu, is it not?
<cmatheson> spike: better?
<apokryphos> sky_monkey007: no
<bob2> sky_monkey007: breezy isn't a release yet, it's the current development branch
<bob2> spike: no
<fanartprof> some one told me i spelled it wrong before when i spelled it linux
<apokryphos> !breezy
<sky_monkey007> ahh...that would make sense as to why they have more updated testing packages.
<apokryphos> damn ubotu /msg me the message.. odd.
<surak> sky_monkey007: It's the unstable version right now. It will be released somewhere in october.
<stan-am> i need some help with this nvidia drivers
<spike> cmatheson: ma bad, more complete. something that covers the whole process of installing a new kernel, including making oldconfig, copying stuff from /boot, etc
<stan-am> anyone?
<stan-am> plz?
<sky_monkey007> gotcha...
<apokryphos> stan-am: can't help without knowing the problem
<cmatheson> spike: generally the only people that should use make-kpkg are those that want to configure their own kernel, so that would kind of defeat the purpose
<cpayan> would anyone know if there's support for the nike-phillips mp3run player?
<fanartprof> >.< and smacking me doesn't help MY problem either
<stan-am> i have an nvidia fx 5200, i just installed it
<bob2> cpayan: it's probably a usb-storage device, so yes
<stan-am> but i cannot get a 1024x768 option
<apokryphos> fanartprof: what's the problem?
<stan-am> on screen resolution
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cpayan> bob2 i sure hope so... don't want to spend 70 bucks on something that's going to be dead in a room of linux computers
<apokryphos> stan-am: short answer: you can probably do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> stan-am: then restart X with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<fanartprof> apokryphos: i don't know how to find/open/apply(whatever) the packages i just installed....
<stan-am> thnx doods
<bob2> cpayan: so keep the recepit and return it if it doesn't work.  iaudio and iriver devices work perfectly, if you want to be sure.
<spike> cmatheson: yeah, but it's just that I'd like to avoid having to do the cp'ing, old,check the append-to-modules-number, blablabla. so I c ur point but don't completely agree. anyway, I'm going with it. tnx
<cpayan> need a sport player
<cpayan> true, i almost never keep receipts, bad habit
<cpayan> i'll do it this time
<apokryphos> fanartprof: you should be able to find them in the menus. Or, if you know their names, ALt + F2 -> {packagename}
<othernoob> fanartprof: use locate or find in a terminal
<cpayan> all right, thanks for the help bob2
<tritium> cpayan, I have an iriver ifp810, and it's great
<sky_monkey007> bob2, from what it reads on one site; Once youve done this (apt pinning w/ prioritization) apt will try to use packages from Ubuntu whenever possible, falling back to Debian only to fill in the gaps.
<apokryphos> stan-am: if you have nvidia drivers you'll want to install those *first*
<sky_monkey007> from http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/blog/life/mixing-ubuntu-and-debian.html
<spike> anybody running latest ipw2100 driver compiled from sources?
<bob2> sky_monkey007: which won't stop it breaking
<apokryphos> tritium: what's the usability on that like? In comparison to iPod?
<apokryphos> tritium: been thinking of getting an iRIver PMP-100...
<sky_monkey007> well sure, if your using it for base system packages, lol
<bob2> sky_monkey007: I'd really just not do it
<bob2> sky_monkey007: if it breaks, you're totally on your own; it won't be an ubuntu or debian problem, it will be a sky_monkey007-mix problem.
<tritium> apokryphos, prettty easy to use.  Don't know in comparison to iPod, though.
<sky_monkey007> hehe, thats alright.  It's just for my laptop, which is my testbed for Linux distro's for the most part anyways.
<sky_monkey007> I run Gentoo on my desktop, which never gets messed with.
<apokryphos> iRiver running on Linux system is a big plus
<tritium> apokryphos, my only gripe with iRiver is that they stopped supporing ogg in their newer hard-drive players
<bob2> iaudio!
<apokryphos> tritium: yeah, read that on an amazon article
<bob2> none of the silly colour lcds, either
<sky_monkey007> apokryphos, indeed.  I hope it isn't as hard as getting the damn 1st Gen iPod to work, though.
<fanartprof> yay! thanks alot!
<sky_monkey007> bob2, I usually reformat my laptop monthly, but thank you for the words of caution.  Had I tried this on my critical system, I'd probably end up screwed like you said.
<apokryphos> sky_monkey007: 4th gen generally meant to work very well now with amaroK and gtkpod I believe
<sky_monkey007> of course, you don't have to mess w/ firewire :D
<bob2> wow, I don't reformat until the disks start physically failing
<sky_monkey007> finding a firewire card that worked was a pain.
<apokryphos> sky_monkey007: why the reformat so darn often? :P
<mumbles>  i managed to get my crateiv zen working
<sky_monkey007> bob2, the only reason I do that is because I test and do reviews on new distro's.
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> sky_monkey007: it's good to just keep a partition for that
<sky_monkey007> The only way you can really give a decent review or have an opinion on a distro is to try it.  I'd do a second partition, but I never want a distro that I rely on being on a testbed computer.
<mumbles> if i wanted to crate a backup image of my linx and xp partion is thare an easy way to do it?
<sky_monkey007> If I did that, I'd start using my laptop for more unacedemic purposes.
<cmatheson> mumbles: dd or tar
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need learn about printing here in ubuntu...
<thenuke> mumbles: that might depend on few things if it is easy or not
<sky_monkey007> There was a handy backup script I saw floating around a while ago.
<Aragorn_Guardian> there is a good guide for?
<othernoob> Aragorn_Guardian: linuxprinting.org
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...thanks
<thenuke> mumbles: where do you want to do the back upping?
<othernoob> yw
<cmatheson> mumbles: dd will give you an exact image and will be easier to restore w/, tar will just give you all the files and is harder to use, but is also not a bad approach
<thenuke> sometimes tar might be better than dd?
<mumbles> cmatheson,  or thenuke
<stan-am> ill send you a xmas present cause of ure help guys
<mumbles> i want to do the bakcuping of my linux install, and also of my xp partition
<stan-am> thnx a lot
<tritium> uRolph, I never saw a response from you...did you reply?
<stan-am> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, stan-am
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I keep getting access denied when trying to create directories
<stan-am> nevermind, im just happy cause i got my drivers configured
<TeLeKiNeSiS> How the hell do you log in as root?
<mumbles> so.. how do i get DD ?
<Discipulus> mumbles, dd? It's already installed...
<sJaM> TeLeKiNeSiS, sudo su -
* DekaPink stretches.
<mumbles> where ?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> okay
<TeLeKiNeSiS> sJam, in a terminal window?
<sJaM> yes
<tritium> TeLeKiNeSiS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<xfSx> I have en error configuring my speedtouch to dial-in:  System startup links for /etc/init.d/speedtouch already exist.
<xfSx>  How do i delete the links? (i know to rm speedtouch)
<tritium> please read that.
<TeLeKiNeSiS> thanks
<dylan_> should i be using firefox 1.0.5 on ubuntu yet?
<tritium> dylan_, the firefox in ubuntu has all the 1.0.5 fixes backported into it
<choopliz> hi...
<dylan_> right, but aren't there any other additions other than security in the 1.0.5 release?
<mumbles> Discipulus,  where do i fidnd dd ?
<tritium> dylan_, I'm not sure.  But the download from getfirefox.com is not a .deb, so you'll end up with software not under package management if you install it.
<dylan_> right and using alien -i isnt so bad
<dylan_> anybody using windows and firefox 1.0.5 that likes it out there?
<Discipulus> mumbles, slocate dd
<mumbles> yeh i am
<Discipulus> type 'slocate dd'
<ed1t> tritium, i finally figured it out
<Discipulus> actually
<tritium> ed1t, good
<tritium> which dd
<tritium> uRolph, ping...
<Discipulus> mumbles, type 'find / -name dd'
<Discipulus> but do it as root
<dylan_> another question:  why doesnt my gmail pop access work properly?  it shows all of my email in the inbox (even the ones ive sent)
<mouse_> does any one know what printer driver i can use for my 'PDF Printer' detected when i add a new printer?
<Discipulus> mumbles, it's /bin/dd btw
<tritium> mumbles, you might also like the "which" command
<mumbles> confused....
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it possible to share an Ubuntu printer using cups to a UNIX network?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *Linux
<bob2> dylan_: if you're going to install firefox from somewhere other than ubuntu, I'd recommend using the .tar.gz and installing it to /usr/local/firefox/ or whatever
<tritium> Kamping_Kaiser, absolutely
<Discipulus> mumbles, the location of dd is '/bin/dd'
<Kamping_Kaiser> tritium: i thought because of the cups locking it might have been removed?
<Discipulus> disc@student:~$ find /bin -name dd
<Discipulus> /bin/dd
<Discipulus> disc@student:~$
<mumbles> ah ..
<tritium> Kamping_Kaiser, you do have to enable browsing
<Kamping_Kaiser> tritium: ok. I'll have a look when I'm there next thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that all?
<dylan_> ok bob2, is file-roller basically the same thing as tar like aptitude is to synaptic?
<tritium> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm not sure, to be honest.  Perhaps search the wiki
<Kamping_Kaiser> tritium: good idea thanks
<tritium> Kamping_Kaiser, sorry I can't be more helpful
<andares> Hi, how would I add a startup script with ubuntu?
<tritium> andares, you should read the manpaeg for update-rc.d
<tritium> manpage, that is
<Kamping_Kaiser> tritium: no, that's cool thanks
<mumbles> now how do i use it?
<andares> tritium, k.
<djp> is there a difinitive place where it describes how to use themes etc., to change to look and feel of ubuntu?
<JohnFlux> djp: define "ubuntu"
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's an easy way to test my broadband speed?
<djp> JohnFlux: apologies! i mean gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> getting sbc dsl working is a pain.
<andares> Why does "Music Player" not have a plugin to handle MP3s?!
<djp> the sun has frazzled me today JohnFlux ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> because mp3's are proprietary
<BROKEN_LADDER> mp3 is a proprietary standard.
<andares> BROKEN_LADDER, oh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> see restricted formats on the ubuntu page.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can get that to work.
<djp> andares: you need the gstreamer-mad plugin
<andares> I thought they were created by MPEG.
<ed1t> tritium, i have 10 GB space on my laptop which i use for testing out other distros, so now i future if i install any other distro, shall i do any certain way so that it doesnt overwrite the current ubuntu grub like suse did?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Fraunhofer
<djp> JohnFlux: any pointers?
<JohnFlux> djp: i think gnome has a control panel thingy or something.
<andares> djp, okay. Is that part of the main apt list?
<JohnFlux> djp: ask in #gnome
<ashok> gerrath are u there ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> andares you should check into vorbis
<djp> JohnFlux: cheers
<sJaM> ed1t, just save the mbr
<tritium> ed1t, probably so
<sJaM> hmm
<JohnFlux> djp: if you want it to look much better, customise it by using kde ;)
<anacron> hey someone help me with user rights, i updated my kernel to 686 and now if im trying to access any admin stuff the password won't work, but if i start them from terminal with sudo, they do start
<BROKEN_LADDER> off to work in downtown sf..good luck andares
<ed1t> sJaM, how would i do that?
<andares> BROKEN_LADDER, It's not an option.
<BROKEN_LADDER> andares why isn't it an option?!
<mumbles> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<andares> I have MP3s I want to play. >.< Why should I convert them all to vorbis when I can install a plugin?
<tritium> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djp> very good JohnFlux, very good... ;)
<tritium> andares, ^^^
<mumbles> anacron,  read the ubotu link
<andares> Reading!
<sJaM> ed1t: sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.save bs=512 count=1
<JohnFlux> andares: because mp3's suck.
<andares> JohnFlux, why?
<sJaM> put it on a floppy
<djp> andares: use ogg vorbis instead
<sJaM> and when you are in your other distro
<JohnFlux> andares: because they are patented
<sJaM> you can put it back
<Will_> No apostrophe! Damnit.
<andares> JohnFlux, it is not a widely used.
<sJaM> just do this command as root
<bob2> converting mp3s to vorbis is silly
<JohnFlux> andares: what isn't widely used?
<bob2> just make sure all the new stuff you rip is vorbis (or flac)
<sJaM> sudo dd if=mbr.save of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<JohnFlux> bob2: its better to use vorbis in the first place
<bob2> or both, if you're annoying like me
<sJaM> if you are root forget the sudo
<sJaM> but I don't get it
<Will_> bob2: You do both?
<BROKEN_LADDER> andares i'm just saying, for future encoding consider vorbis and/or flac
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I just downloaded Mplayer but can't install it because I can't create the directory it suggest, not good with terminal commands either. HELP!
<JohnFlux> andares: ogg isn't widely used you mean?
<sJaM> I thought SuSE also uses grub
<sJaM> so you can still boot it via the command line
<bob2> Will_: vorbis for my little iaudio player, flac for playing through my stereo
<djp> andares: oops, didn't see your earlier comment. don't convert your mp3's they will lose quality as both ogg vorbis and mp3 are compressed formats. just use the gstreamer-mad plugin to playback your mp3's if you really need to
<sJaM> or add the rules in your Ubuntu's grub.conf to the SuSE's grub.conf
<Will_> bob2: Valid
<sJaM> you have to do it anyway since you probably want to boot both
<JohnFlux> TeLeKiNeSiS: maybe just install vlc instead - that's in ubuntu
<bob2> TeLeKiNeSiS: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it shows you how to install it without having to make any directories!
<andares> djp, I intend to.
<andares> JohnFlux, That's what I mean.
<JohnFlux> bob2: flac for playing through your stereo... what?
<tritium> djp, compressed formats can be lossless.  The problem going from mp3 to ogg is that they're both lossy
<JohnFlux> bob2: flac is meant for audio tapes for example
<TeLeKiNeSiS> bob2, I opened up the repositories already
<djp> tritium: got you
<Gerrath_>  /msg nickserv link Gerrath zork99
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Johnflux, vlc should be in there?
<bob2> JohnFlux: now you've lost me.  flac is just a general lossless audio format; I rip my cds to that so I never have to do it again.
<JohnFlux> bob2: yeah true, but just in general a high bitrate mp3/ogg is good enough
<TeLeKiNeSiS> How do you address a certain person
<bob2> JohnFlux: yeah, I'm just fastidious and don't want to have to go through ripping them all again :)
<TeLeKiNeSiS> w/out typing their name?
<JohnFlux> bob2: so generally you use flac for stuff like someone talking, which doesn't compress to mp3/ogg that well
<tritium> JohnFlux, some audiophiles prefer lossless formats, though
<tanki> i think oggs are dead
<cmatheson> bob2: how good is the compression on flac? how much space does the average cd take up?
<KR-data> ok, I've managed to get my sisters computer to work in 10baseT on eth0 in stead of 100baseT, but can't I somehow make it save that setting in stead of typing the commands everytime the computer boots?
<tanki> i just dont see oggs taking over like mp3s did
<bob2> JohnFlux: er, vorbis and mp3 do excellent jobs on speech
<andares> Another question I have: Why is Wine not included in the Ubuntu APT repository?
<bob2> JohnFlux: speex does an even better one
<bob2> andares: it is, in the universe repository
<andares> bob2, But that is not enabled by default.
<bob2> andares: indeed, wine is not officially supported
<tritium> KR-data, those are module parameters you're setting?  Add them to /etc/modules, on the line where the module is loaded.
<khermans> Anyone know how to specify my global http_proxy environment variable to stay between reboots?
<tritium> khermans, ~/.bashrc
<bob2> cmatheson: it saves about 40% over .wav, depending on the type of music
<cmatheson> bob2: oh ok, thx
<khermans> tritium, just place it at the end?
<JohnFlux> bob2: I think I'm a bit confused I admit :)
<tritium> khermans, pretty much anywhere you want to.  Be sure to export it.
<JohnFlux> bob2: I think speex is what i was thinking of and got mixed up.
<Will_> KR-data: Why would you want it to run 10?
<khermans> tritium, yeah thanks man -- i always forget
<bob2> JohnFlux: ah, right
<tritium> khermans, :)
<KR-data> Will_: because of an error in the cable
<ubuntu> how can i change my resolution in ubuntu? if i system->prefs-> screen res it only will let me pick 640x480
<khermans> tritium, do i need a semi-colon at the end of line or no?
<KR-data> tritium: ehm :S how do I do that? I'm not that much into the part with modules yet
<djp> tanki: surely the point of using ogg vorbis over mp3 is that mp3 files are patent impeded and ogg vorbis are totally free (plus of a higher quality). see http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/audio/audio.html#Guide
<goldfish> ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> khermans, no
<tritium> KR-data, well, how are you configuring it on the command line?
<TORPE> hello: i am a newbie and i need help with lazarus in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<evilfix`> ok
<KR-data> tritium: yep :)
<andares> Ahhh....
<andares> It's not working for me!!!
<tritium> KR-data, does that involved modprobing a module with specific parameters?
<tanki> djp, your average user doesn't care about philosophy and stuff
<djp> andares: what isn't?
<mumbles> right
<mumbles> going out to get cash for tonight
<KR-data> tritium: no
<tritium> KR-data, what are you doing, then?
<djp> tanki: well that is aa shame and their loss unfortunately...
<andares> djp, installing the universe and multiverse package repository.
<JohnFlux> djp: agreed
<JohnFlux> tanki: if the general user doesn't care, then we have to care double for them
<tanki> djp, sadly it'll hurt the supports of ogg more
<tritium> andares, did you apt-get update after adding them?
<KR-data> tritium: typing "mii-tool -A 10baseT" followed by "dhclient eth0"
<JohnFlux> tanki: what will?  the philisophical side that mp3's are patent encumbered?
<tritium> KR-data, oh, I see.
<andares> tritium, I'm using Synaptic
<tanki> john, no, the adoption of ogg over mp3
<evilfix`> ok i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now what? reboot?
<tritium> andares, did you click the button that updates then?
<djp> tanki: i think vorbis are coming on leaps and bounds to be fair. i am now using theora for my videos and the quality of playback is wonderful using totem-gstreamer although syncing is an issue. however i think this has been rectified in the latest release of gstreamer which is not included in hoary.
<RaD|Tz> Does anyone has installed Oracle Database on Ubuntu?
<andares> tritium, yes.
<JohnFlux> tanki: why will adoption of ogg over mp3 hurt the supporters of ogg?
<tritium> andares, what is the problem, then
<andares> tritium, it doesn't show up!
<tanki> john, yeah you're not listening
<KR-data> tritium: any ideas to make it save the settings?
<andares> I can't find gstreamer0.8-mad.
<serengeti> hello :) is there a way to set the text console at 1024x768 with refresh rate better than the standard lousy 60Hz? I've heard about radeonfb (my gfx card is Radeon 9100) but don't really know what to do first
<tritium> the patent on mp3 is 10 years old.  Shouldn't it only last another 4 years?
<andares> It's like it's not using the list.
<firestorm> Hi there. I'm new to Ubuntu and have just finished an install. I assume to install packages I should type 'apt-get install <packagename>' ? If so, then why is mplayer not working?
<tritium> KR-data, probably in a script that is run at boot.
<JohnFlux> tanki: ;-)
<tritium> andares, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<djp> andares: i beleive it is in the universe repo
<tanki> djp, do ipods play oggs
<goldfish> firestorm: you need to add multiverse and universe in your sources.list.
<goldfish> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<djp> tanki: no. use an iriver instead
<goldfish> firestorm: ^^
<KR-data> tritium: hehe I already made one that is really ugly, it works, but that one has to be temporary
<firestorm> thanks goldfish, ubotu
<djp> tanki: irivers are better than ipods as far as i am concerned
<tanki> i dont own either, i just know they're popular
<goldfish> firestorm: :) dont thank that bot !
<andares> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted is in there.
<evilfix`> goldfish, after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, should i reboot or how do i get the settings to take effect?
<tanki> and i've never seen an "ogg" portable player advertised in a catalog ya know
<tritium> KR-data, good. :)
<goldfish> evilfix`: yeah.
<tritium> tanki, iRiver
<djp> tanki: i beleive irivers are quite well liked as well. ipods seem more of a fashion statement
<evilfix`> goldfish, ok brb
<KR-data> tritium: well it depends on the point of view, I want it done properly
<tritium> KR-data, what's the command you use again?
<Will_> Is there not a networking script that runs at boot?
<KR-data> tritium: mii-tool -A 10baseT
* <hT3!~c|luck|@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-hT3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hT3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <MaVe{R}icK!~devremof0@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-MaVe{R}icK:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MaVe{R}icK> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ZSad0!~pxr6@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ZSad0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ZSad0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <a44mX!~ankhy@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-a44mX:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44mX> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <f{sex}!~zyeah96@pool-71-99-147-245.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-f{sex}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<f{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <KRIZHA_2!~CoreDump9@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-KRIZHA_2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<KRIZHA_2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <BOBMARLEY!~bogac_@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-BOBMARLEY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<BOBMARLEY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <th4!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-th4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<th4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <E] B4!~birsen@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-E] B4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<E] B4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <M41IST!~MAHINUR@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-M41IST:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<M41IST> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <pM5!~holy5@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-pM5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<pM5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <wmuckc!~Ty611@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-wmuckc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wmuckc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <RAMTHA!~Is13@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-RAMTHA:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RAMTHA> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <hevald!~ahmet@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-hevald:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevald> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <prometheus}!~ank32m@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-prometheus}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<prometheus}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <DALLAS43M!~gSadn@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-DALLAS43M:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DALLAS43M> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <yabanc!~Adem28@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-yabanc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yabanc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <umut-lez!~Jg60@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-umut-lez:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-lez> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <tk16!~Emof0@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-tk16:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tk16> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <izmirlm9!~manee_gf@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-izmirlm9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<izmirlm9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Duica!~murat34-m@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Duica:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Duica> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <O|wiked|!~reshmagur@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-O|wiked|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<O|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <erkan{hub}!~erkan27@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-erkan{hub}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<erkan{hub}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <w5uk] !~MARYX@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-w5uk] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<w5uk] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Xmuha7!~ank32m] @pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Xmuha7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Xmuha7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Fkv8!~FeNeRLee@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Fkv8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Fkv8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <pelincik!~cansuuuu@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-pelincik:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<pelincik> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <aslii\Y!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-aslii\Y:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aslii\Y> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Plc!~z5uo[@653494hfc107.tampabay.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Plc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Plc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <DenizliM!~hkw0@pool-71-100-93-35.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-DenizliM:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DenizliM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <koko1!~qj57@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-koko1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<koko1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SUDENUR1!~cansuuuu@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SUDENUR1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUDENUR1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <murat34-m!~akdenH@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-murat34-m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<murat34-m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SaDIkaEllesme!~ulazY@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SaDIkaEllesme:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <venedik34!~WANTEDLOV@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-venedik34:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<venedik34> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SUGARBOY-2!~Fdr9@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SUGARBOY-2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUGARBOY-2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <urtGs9!~ERK`O@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-urtGs9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<urtGs9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <yabanc||luvu-f|!~as4@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-yabanc||luvu-f|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yabanc||luvu-f|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Lrg|] !~maleu@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Lrg|] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Lrg|] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <buntyn6!~cool30m@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-buntyn6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<buntyn6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ankh8!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ankh8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankh8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Ankar!~maxxguyj@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Ankar:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Berk19m!~jM`\1@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Berk19m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Berk19m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ank32m!~haticem@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ank32m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <TEOMAN```!~talika{4y@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-TEOMAN```:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEOMAN```> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <IMIRZALI--{gens|!~Shez|wike@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-IMIRZALI--{gens|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<IMIRZALI--{gens|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <CoNGuERoR!~wM}[d@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-CoNGuERoR:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<CoNGuERoR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <p}j0!~QLUVU\@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-p}j0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<p}j0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <aoU!~janno2@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-aoU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aoU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <r68!~erkan27@pool-71-101-210-134.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-r68:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<r68> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SaDIkaEllesmeg!~Shezs@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SaDIkaEllesmeg:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesmeg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <DALLAS43Ms!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-DALLAS43Ms:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DALLAS43Ms> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <prometheus!~hakan3@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-prometheus:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<prometheus> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <M-E-R-V-E!~AtE[g@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-M-E-R-V-E:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<M-E-R-V-E> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <TEGMENo4!~kebikec@203-204-241-202.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-TEGMENo4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEGMENo4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <CoNGuERoR^^^f^!~e_k@203-204-241-202.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-CoNGuERoR^^^f^:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<CoNGuERoR^^^f^> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Khappy!~ADALIM{@203-204-241-202.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Khappy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Khappy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <marcy4!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-marcy4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<marcy4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <kumul9!~ShezB@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kumul9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kumul9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ulaml!~nastysha@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ulaml:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulaml> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <AYLA-P!~A{4you}@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-AYLA-P:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-P> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <C|4u|!~CAMEL\lag@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-C|4u|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<C|4u|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <maxxguy7!~samyeli21@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-maxxguy7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxxguy7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ERKrU!~farooqb@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ERKrU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERKrU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <IMIRZALI--!~Yg9@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-IMIRZALI--:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<IMIRZALI--> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Smof0!~NE-HABER@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Smof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Smof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <luvyt!~KSleeping@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-luvyt:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<luvyt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SMARTMIR!~K4@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SMARTMIR:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SMARTMIR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <troller!~cool30m@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-troller:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<troller> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <z|4us|!~yabanc-e@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-z|4us|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<z|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <AYLA-5!~D{4you}@pool-71-99-189-75.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-AYLA-5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Adem28!~SSleeping@pool-71-99-189-75.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Adem28:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Adem28> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <jh1!~murat34-m@pool-71-99-189-75.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-jh1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<jh1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <O_3!~WANTEDLOV@pool-71-99-189-75.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-O_3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<O_3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Luisa74!~venedik34@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Luisa74:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Luisa74> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <blackpearl[!~M-E-R-V-E@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-blackpearl[:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<blackpearl[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <bunty\!~kaan38den@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-bunty\:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bunty\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <yshitS!~tekir}A@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-yshitS:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yshitS> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <MARY{!~ank32m@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-MARY{:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARY{> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <talika!~umut-29@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-talika:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<talika> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <j|4us|!~hexaaa@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-j|4us|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<j|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <slt!~cansuuuus@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-slt:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<slt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <a|tambe|!~MGIRL[@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-a|tambe|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a|tambe|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <EBRBM!~tXl@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-EBRBM:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<EBRBM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <devre!~SMARTMIR2@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-devre:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devre> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <xrt{i!~Emre--@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-xrt{i:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<xrt{i> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <bFuckM!~ee7@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-bFuckM:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bFuckM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <qshit9!~RAMTHA@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-qshit9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<qshit9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <uzgun36!~l9@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-uzgun36:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<uzgun36> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <G5u-98!~maxxguy] g@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-G5u-98:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<G5u-98> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <trend3!~bogac7@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-trend3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<trend3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <heval!~cansuuuu9@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-heval:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<heval> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ulasP!~Kshiti@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ulasP:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulasP> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <maxxguy!~pelincik@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-maxxguy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxxguy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cem39!~SeViSeLi|@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cem39:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cem39> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <farooq!~lLUVUy@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-farooq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<farooq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <hexaaa![lp] -22341@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-hexaaa:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <lGIRL^!~ANK-32-M6@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-lGIRL^:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<lGIRL^> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Qi26!~MaVe{R}ic@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Qi26:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qi26> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Qsdfa!~RETG1@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Qsdfa:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qsdfa> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <nastysha6!~EyT@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-nastysha6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nastysha6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Emre--61!~Luisa6@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Emre--61:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Emre--61> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <passengerFuck!~AtEBRB@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-passengerFuck:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passengerFuck> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <G[H8!~WANTEDLOV@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-G[H8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<G[H8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <MARY}X!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-MARY}X:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARY}X> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <tekirFuck!~ERKH1@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-tekirFuck:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tekirFuck> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <yBOYv!~GirL9@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-yBOYv:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yBOYv> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <StyRQ!D57844@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-StyRQ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<StyRQ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Kencing!~yu_w^@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Kencing:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kencing> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ERNESTO!hehe-46018@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ERNESTO:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERNESTO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <urs{61!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-urs{61:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<urs{61> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ZACK{J!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ZACK{J:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ZACK{J> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SeViSeLi2!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SeViSeLi2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SeViSeLi2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <y_\0!~male5@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-y_\0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<y_\0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Cps!~PIRAMIT@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Cps:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Cps> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <UzH!~kaan38den@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-UzH:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<UzH> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <bogac!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-bogac:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <umut-1!~haticem@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-umut-1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <au80!~OBeNiBiSe@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-au80:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<au80> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <talikac!~DenizliM@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-talikac:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<talikac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Srt\v6!~a44m\F@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Srt\v6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Srt\v6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <haticem50!~alpay34m9@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-haticem50:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<haticem50> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Kashmira!~koko|O@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Kashmira:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmira> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ysexO!~SUGARBOY-@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ysexO:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ysexO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <kotan4!~MM3@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kotan4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kotan4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <flexster!~kumulrg@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-flexster:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<flexster> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <RERPJJ!~Kencing}8@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-RERPJJ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RERPJJ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <htree9!~e_Q@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-htree9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<htree9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <RERPJJrs0!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-RERPJJrs0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RERPJJrs0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Donjuanmyeah!~ken|4us|@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Donjuanmyeah:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Donjuanmyeah> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <nmof0!D49523@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-nmof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nmof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <jn7!~Ztree@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-jn7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<jn7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Donjuanm{7!~J|q8|a@213-156-52-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Donjuanm{7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Donjuanm{7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Cgfg9!~ZjI@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Cgfg9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Cgfg9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <es_J4!~M-E-R-V-E@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-es_J4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<es_J4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ardac!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ardac:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ardac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cool30m!~UBOYU80@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cool30m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cool30m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <MARYl!~erkan5@213-156-52-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-MARYl:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARYl> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <a44ml!~Ata29@pool-71-98-184-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-a44ml:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44ml> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <keyifliSERT!~holy8@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-keyifliSERT:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<keyifliSERT> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <THR45H3R5!~Tolga34@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-THR45H3R5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<THR45H3R5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <hevalZ!~ylolo|a|@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-hevalZ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevalZ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <alpay34m!~devran@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-alpay34m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alpay34m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <blackpearl|N!~agf|t6@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-blackpearl|N:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<blackpearl|N> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Aty}D6!~SF|Cn@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Aty}D6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Aty}D6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <sevmekmi!~flexster@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-sevmekmi:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Vluvy!~janno@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Vluvy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Vluvy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <bogacBOY!~I] p7@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-bogacBOY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogacBOY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <passenger9!~WANTEDLOV@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-passenger9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passenger9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <sevmekmi|w!~keyifliSE@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-sevmekmi|w:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi|w> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <alcatras!~emilya@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-alcatras:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alcatras> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Kashmiraz!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Kashmiraz:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmiraz> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cem39BOY!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cem39BOY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cem39BOY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Shez6!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Shez6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Shez6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <zu_!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-zu_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<zu_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Pg] !~Ggf`U@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Pg] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Pg] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <|wiked|81!~RAMTHA@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-|wiked|81:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<|wiked|81> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <irmal24!~vFreer@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-irmal24:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<irmal24> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <TEGMEN6u!~nastysha@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-TEGMEN6u:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEGMEN6u> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <e|suck|!~xlolo|a|@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-e|suck|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<e|suck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cumhur29|q8|a![001] -7380@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cumhur29|q8|a:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cumhur29|q8|a> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Izex}p5!~Ata29@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Izex}p5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Izex}p5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <maxsilla[5!~Etruck{7@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-maxsilla[5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxsilla[5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SaDIkaEllesme_!~blackpear@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SaDIkaEllesme_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <GsexU!~kumul17@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-GsexU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<GsexU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <JERICHOLUVU!~akden1@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-JERICHOLUVU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<JERICHOLUVU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <sevmekmi|9!~aslii`gur@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-sevmekmi|9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi|9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <tg\}d!~bogacq@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-tg\}d:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tg\}d> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cmek5!~dp-MZ@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cmek5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cmek5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Le5!~tropikal}@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Le5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Le5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <FeNeRLee!~l{gens|@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-FeNeRLee:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<FeNeRLee> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ulamof0!~r_|_8@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ulamof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulamof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <AYLA-2!~ADALIM|4u@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-AYLA-2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <hexaaa_!~z|q8|a-@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-hexaaa_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <emilyatot!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-emilyatot:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<emilyatot> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Rz5!~turkyy@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Rz5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Rz5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <erkanSad!~Shezsc@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-erkanSad:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<erkanSad> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <fFree}!~a44mM@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-fFree}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<fFree}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <aslii!~ahmet@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-aslii:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aslii> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <puregold1!~blackpear@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-puregold1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<puregold1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Qmuha[!~erkan\@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Qmuha[:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qmuha[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ERNESTO-!~pk2@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ERNESTO-:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERNESTO-> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <elmaazyok!~akden] @203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <y|wiked|!~nastysha5@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-y|wiked|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<y|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cg06!~a|4us|@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cg06:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cg06> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <F|woh|!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-F|woh|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<F|woh|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <imraq!~troller@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-imraq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<imraq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <turkyy!~lrgye6@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-turkyy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<turkyy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <alcatrasrg!~DenizliM@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-alcatrasrg:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alcatrasrg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <aykut1sick}}!~hzex2@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-aykut1sick}}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aykut1sick}}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <elmaazyokg!~reshma@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-elmaazyokg:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyokg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <swin7!~pelincik@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-swin7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swin7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <kokoG3!~ahmetQ@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kokoG3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokoG3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Kashmira] !~GirL] 0@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Kashmira] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmira] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <kokod!~angelgirl@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kokod:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokod> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <albina!~talika@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-albina:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<albina> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cmuhaE!~ula|luck|@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cmuhaE:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cmuhaE> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <q|wiked|6!~TEGMEN@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-q|wiked|6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<q|wiked|6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ss11!~pelincik_@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ss11:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ss11> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <kebikec!~Ankar8@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kebikec:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kebikec> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <OFree58!~ERK\p@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-OFree58:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<OFree58> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <holyt!~DALLAS43M@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-holyt:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<holyt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <turkyy8!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-turkyy8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<turkyy8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <b19!~uzgun36@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-b19:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<b19> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <x|luck|!~yabancmuh@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-x|luck|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<x|luck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <arda3!~Hs0@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-arda3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<arda3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <z{4you}!~izmirlm@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-z{4you}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<z{4you}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Car1nna!~rimpy[@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Car1nna:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Car1nna> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <f|wiked|!~holya@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <Nsdfk!~uzgun36@211.191.222.181>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Nsdfk:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Nsdfk> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ay`|1!~Q8@222.237.20.151>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ay`|1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ay`|1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Ankar-!~qc] @222.237.20.151>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Ankar-:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar-> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <wv4!~Luisa9@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-wv4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wv4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <h|q8|a!~G6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-h|q8|a:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<h|q8|a> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Adem28|muckc!~rSad_B@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Adem28|muckc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Adem28|muckc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <AKINy5!~samyeli21@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-AKINy5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AKINy5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <vkW0!~zlolo|a|@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-vkW0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<vkW0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <umut-4!~K{Jw@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-umut-4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <MaVe{R}icKX!~cool30m@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-MaVe{R}icKX:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MaVe{R}icKX> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Xbi!~wx|b6@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Xbi:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Xbi> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ankM9!~U|4us|2@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ankM9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankM9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <C8!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-C8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<C8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <birsen!~Kencing@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-birsen:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<birsen> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <XvP4!~MARY58@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-XvP4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<XvP4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <devran0!~TEGMEN@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-devran0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devran0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ank32m72!~SeViSeLi@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ank32m72:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m72> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <R|4us|!~yk6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-R|4us|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<R|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Emre--!~Shez1@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Emre--:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Emre--> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SUDENUR!~kumul5@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SUDENUR:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUDENUR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <male[F!~turkyy@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-male[F:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<male[F> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <emilya_|_!~ANK-32-M@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-emilya_|_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<emilya_|_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ERKby!~heval7@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ERKby:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERKby> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <RETGY!~emilya@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-RETGY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RETGY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <DJSPACE!~yji0@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-DJSPACE:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DJSPACE> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <yrga[!~Emre--6@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-yrga[:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yrga[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ktotu!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ktotu:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ktotu> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<M41IST> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-lez> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MaVe{R}icK> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<pM5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<O|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hT3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<erkan{hub}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<w5uk] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wmuckc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Xmuha7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RAMTHA> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Fkv8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulaml> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevald> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ZSad0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tk16> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44mX> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesmeg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<pelincik> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<prometheus}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<izmirlm9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<f{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DALLAS43M> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aslii\Y> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Plc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<KRIZHA_2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<BOBMARLEY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yabanc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Smof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Duica> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<luvyt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<th4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DenizliM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<koko1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<IMIRZALI--> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUDENUR1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<murat34-m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<venedik34> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUGARBOY-2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<urtGs9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yabanc||luvu-f|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<E] B4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<troller> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<marcy4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Lrg|] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<buntyn6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DALLAS43Ms> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankh8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERKrU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Berk19m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEOMAN```> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<prometheus> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<IMIRZALI--{gens|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<M-E-R-V-E> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<CoNGuERoR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-P> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<p}j0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<C|4u|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aoU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SMARTMIR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<z|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEGMENo4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<CoNGuERoR^^^f^> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Khappy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kumul9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxxguy7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ERK[f!~hayran@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ERK[f:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERK[f> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Tk8!~malegurl@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Tk8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Tk8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <reshmart!~Uo__D@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-reshmart:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<reshmart> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <vFuck0!~RETG7@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-vFuck0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<vFuck0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <akden1!~Emuckc2@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-akden1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<akden1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <bunty!~keyifliSE@pool-71-104-6-233.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-bunty:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bunty> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <KORAYw!~IM5@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-KORAYw:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<KORAYw> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <melekk!~berk19@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-melekk:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<melekk> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <LlJ!~ZACK07@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-LlJ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<LlJ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<r68> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ankh7!~talika1@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ankh7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankh7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <swinq!~kokoC@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-swinq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swinq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <swin{!~Cy70@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-swin{:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swin{> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <cool30m|4!~maxsilla@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-cool30m|4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cool30m|4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Pyeah] !~DALLAS43M@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Pyeah] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Pyeah] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <phappy!~ank32m6@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-phappy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<phappy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <JERICHO}!~e|luck|@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-JERICHO}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<JERICHO}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <xsex3!~nSleeping@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-xsex3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<xsex3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Lbad\6!~izmirlmui@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Lbad\6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Lbad\6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Ankar_luvy!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Ankar_luvy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar_luvy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Uzex62!~ula] 56@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Uzex62:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Uzex62> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <r|luck|2!~trollerb@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-r|luck|2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<r|luck|2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Berk19m6!~Kashmira@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Berk19m6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Berk19m6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Wsick}}0!~Vq3@217.164.49.184>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <sevda|k50!~sevmekmi@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-sevda|k50:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevda|k50> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ankhd!~Lx_l5@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ankhd:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankhd> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <heval|tambe|3!~emilya@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-heval|tambe|3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<heval|tambe|3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ankME!~PIRAMIT@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ankME:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankME> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <malev4!~RETG}8@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-malev4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<malev4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <qFree\!~E[89@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-qFree\:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<qFree\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <H|luck|!~Kyeah9@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-H|luck|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<H|luck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <passenger{sex}!~Adem28@217.164.49.184>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <cmeQ8!~bunty] @217.164.49.184>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <irmal0!~Nhappy@217.164.49.184>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <marcy_!~AGIRL|@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-marcy_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<marcy_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Adem28> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<O_3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Luisa74> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<blackpearl[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bunty\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<jh1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yshitS> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <I6uJ8!~dv\@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-I6uJ8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<I6uJ8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <kebikecrs!~murat34-m@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kebikecrs:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kebikecrs> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <q{sex}!~trend3@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-q{sex}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<q{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-elmaazyok:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyok> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-f|wiked|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<f|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ula] mof0!~mQ8@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ula] mof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ula] mof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <passenger!~ugurl9@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-passenger:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passenger> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <asliiB!~elmaazyok@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-asliiB:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<asliiB> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <SaDIkaEllesme|!~MaVe{R}ic@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-SaDIkaEllesme|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <birsenLUVU!~prometheu@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-birsenLUVU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<birsenLUVU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <swinq8!~erkan5@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-swinq8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swinq8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <manee!~Berk19m@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-manee:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<manee> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swinq8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<asliiB> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alcatras> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<haticem50> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Nsdfk> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bFuckM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<G5u-98> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmira> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulasP> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<StyRQ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qsdfa> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ysexO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a|tambe|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<farooq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<EBRBM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kencing> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devre> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<xrt{i> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERNESTO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<au80> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Rz5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<erkanSad> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARY}X> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<urs{61> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ZACK{J> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qmuha[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kotan4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SeViSeLi2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m72> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<y_\0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<turkyy8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<talika> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<flexster> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<slt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARY{> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<j|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<qshit9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nastysha6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<uzgun36> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi|w> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxxguy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmiraz> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<trend3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cem39BOY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Shez6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<zu_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<R|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RERPJJ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<htree9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<y|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RERPJJrs0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tekirFuck> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ay`|1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar-> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Cps> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<UzH> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<talikac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Donjuanmyeah> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Pg] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<|wiked|81> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cem39> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<fFree}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Emre--61> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passengerFuck> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cg06> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<irmal24> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<G[H8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nmof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<jn7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Donjuanm{7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Cgfg9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<es_J4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ardac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<F|woh|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cool30m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARYl> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEGMEN6u> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<e|suck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cumhur29|q8|a> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Izex}p5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxsilla[5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44ml> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<imraq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wv4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<turkyy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<b19> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yBOYv> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alcatrasrg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<heval> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<GsexU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aykut1sick}}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<JERICHOLUVU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyokg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Emre--> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi|9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<keyifliSERT> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Srt\v6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<lGIRL^> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<THR45H3R5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swin7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUDENUR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevalZ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tg\}d> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<x|luck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cmek5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokoG3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<arda3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Le5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<male[F> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qi26> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<FeNeRLee> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alpay34m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<h|q8|a> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulamof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<puregold1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<blackpearl|N> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Aty}D6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Vluvy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Adem28|muckc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogacBOY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<z{4you}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AKINy5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERNESTO-> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<vkW0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MaVe{R}icKX> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyok> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<emilya_|_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmira] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokod> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERKby> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Car1nna> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<albina> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RETGY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cmuhaE> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<emilyatot> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<marcy_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<q|wiked|6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DJSPACE> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Xbi> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ss11> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<f|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kebikec> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yrga[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankM9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<C8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ula] mof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ktotu> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<birsen> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passenger9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<XvP4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devran0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<holyt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cool30m|4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <rimpyp!~Berk19m@219.154.87.111>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-rimpyp:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpyp> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aslii> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <rimpy|woh|!~XQ8@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-rimpy|woh|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpy|woh|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<OFree58> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ns|-n!~RFree\@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ns|-n:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ns|-n> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <L{sex}!~flexster@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-L{sex}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<L{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <troller00!~Kencing@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-troller00:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<troller00> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <igO!~Ibadq@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-igO:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<igO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankhd> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Pyeah] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<H|luck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevda|k50> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERK[f> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Uzex62> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankME> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Tk8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<reshmart> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<vFuck0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<akden1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<heval|tambe|3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bunty> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<malev4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<phappy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<xsex3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar_luvy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<qFree\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Berk19m6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<KORAYw> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpy|woh|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<melekk> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<LlJ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swin{> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<r|luck|2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankh7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Lbad\6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<JERICHO}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swinq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <rimpyBRB`!~ahmetj@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-rimpyBRB`:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpyBRB`> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpyBRB`> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<M41IST> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-lez> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MaVe{R}icK> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<pM5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<O|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hT3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<erkan{hub}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<w5uk] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wmuckc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Xmuha7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RAMTHA> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Fkv8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulaml> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevald> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ZSad0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tk16> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44mX> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesmeg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<pelincik> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<prometheus}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<izmirlm9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<f{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DALLAS43M> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aslii\Y> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Plc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<KRIZHA_2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<BOBMARLEY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yabanc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Smof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Duica> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<luvyt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<th4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DenizliM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<koko1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<IMIRZALI--> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUDENUR1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<murat34-m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<venedik34> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUGARBOY-2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<urtGs9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yabanc||luvu-f|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<E] B4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<troller> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<marcy4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Lrg|] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<buntyn6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DALLAS43Ms> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankh8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERKrU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Berk19m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEOMAN```> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<prometheus> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<IMIRZALI--{gens|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<M-E-R-V-E> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<CoNGuERoR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-P> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<p}j0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<C|4u|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aoU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SMARTMIR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<z|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEGMENo4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<CoNGuERoR^^^f^> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Khappy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kumul9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxxguy7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kebikecrs> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<birsenLUVU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passenger> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<r68> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<manee> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<q{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<I6uJ8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Adem28> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<O_3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Luisa74> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<blackpearl[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bunty\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<jh1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yshitS> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<igO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ns|-n> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<L{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<troller00> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpyp> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <tropikal3!~V|4us|@pool-71-100-21-117.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-tropikal3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tropikal3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <imrad!~K{sex}@pool-71-99-178-228.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-imrad:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<imrad> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Esmerkiz5!~ank32m6@pool-71-100-21-117.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Esmerkiz5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Esmerkiz5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ank32m\!~M|4u|k6@pool-71-99-178-228.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-ank32m\:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Ch0!~AdAMM33@pool-71-100-21-117.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-Ch0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ch0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <bogacl!~haticem@pool-71-99-178-228.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-bogacl:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogacl> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <devre85!~trend3@219.154.87.111>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-devre85:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devre85> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <wq6!~Ankar7@pool-71-100-21-117.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-wq6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wq6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <AnkarD!~Emre--@pool-71-99-178-228.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-AnkarD:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AnkarD> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swinq8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alcatras> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<haticem50> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Nsdfk> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bFuckM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<G5u-98> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmira> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulasP> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<StyRQ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qsdfa> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ysexO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a|tambe|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<farooq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<EBRBM> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kencing> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devre> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<xrt{i> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERNESTO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<au80> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Rz5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<erkanSad> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARY}X> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<urs{61> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ZACK{J> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qmuha[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kotan4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SeViSeLi2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m72> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<y_\0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<turkyy8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<talika> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<flexster> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<slt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARY{> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<j|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<qshit9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nastysha6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<uzgun36> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi|w> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxxguy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmiraz> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<trend3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cem39BOY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Shez6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<zu_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<R|4us|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RERPJJ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<htree9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<y|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RERPJJrs0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tekirFuck> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ay`|1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar-> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Cps> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<UzH> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<talikac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Donjuanmyeah> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Pg] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<|wiked|81> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cem39> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<fFree}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Emre--61> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passengerFuck> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cg06> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<irmal24> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<G[H8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nmof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<jn7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Donjuanm{7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Cgfg9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<es_J4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ardac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<F|woh|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cool30m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MARYl> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<TEGMEN6u> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<e|suck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cumhur29|q8|a> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Izex}p5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<maxsilla[5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44ml> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<imraq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wv4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<turkyy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogac> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<b19> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aslii> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yBOYv> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alcatrasrg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<heval> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<GsexU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<aykut1sick}}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<JERICHOLUVU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyokg> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Emre--> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi|9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<keyifliSERT> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Srt\v6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<lGIRL^> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<THR45H3R5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swin7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SUDENUR> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevalZ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tg\}d> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<x|luck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cmek5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokoG3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<arda3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Le5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<male[F> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Qi26> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<FeNeRLee> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<alpay34m> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<h|q8|a> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ulamof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<puregold1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AYLA-2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<blackpearl|N> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Aty}D6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevmekmi> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Vluvy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<asliiB> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Adem28|muckc> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogacBOY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<z{4you}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AKINy5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERNESTO-> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<vkW0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<umut-4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<MaVe{R}icKX> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyok> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<emilya_|_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Kashmira] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokod> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERKby> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Car1nna> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<albina> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<RETGY> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cmuhaE> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<emilyatot> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<marcy_> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<q|wiked|6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<DJSPACE> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Xbi> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ss11> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<f|wiked|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kebikec> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<SaDIkaEllesme|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<OFree58> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<yrga[> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankM9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<C8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ula] mof0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ktotu> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<birsen> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passenger9> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<XvP4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devran0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<holyt> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<cool30m|4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devre85> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <elmaazyok6u!lirmu@p8201-ipad404marunouchi.tokyo.ocn.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-elmaazyok6u:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyok6u> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <irmal!lirmu@p8201-ipad404marunouchi.tokyo.ocn.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-irmal:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<irmal> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <hexaaa3!lirmu@p8201-ipad404marunouchi.tokyo.ocn.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-hexaaa3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <uzq!lirmu@p8201-ipad404marunouchi.tokyo.ocn.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-uzq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<uzq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankhd> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Pyeah] > PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<H|luck|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<sevda|k50> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ERK[f> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Uzex62> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankME> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Tk8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<reshmart> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<vFuck0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<akden1> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<heval|tambe|3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bunty> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<malev4> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<phappy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<xsex3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ankar_luvy> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<qFree\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Berk19m6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<KORAYw> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpy|woh|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<melekk> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<LlJ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swin{> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<r|luck|2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ankh7> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Lbad\6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<JERICHO}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<swinq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <a44mT2!~LhB4@pool-71-100-119-22.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-a44mT2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44mT2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-M41IST:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-umut-lez:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-MaVe{R}icK:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-pM5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-O|wiked|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-hT3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-erkan{hub}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-w5uk] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-wmuckc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Xmuha7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-RAMTHA:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Fkv8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ulaml:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-hevald:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ZSad0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-tk16:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-a44mX:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SaDIkaEllesmeg:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-pelincik:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-prometheus}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-izmirlm9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-f{sex}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-DALLAS43M:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-aslii\Y:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Plc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-KRIZHA_2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-BOBMARLEY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-yabanc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Smof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Duica:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-luvyt:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-th4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-DenizliM:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-koko1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-IMIRZALI--:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SUDENUR1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-murat34-m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SaDIkaEllesme:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-venedik34:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SUGARBOY-2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-urtGs9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-yabanc||luvu-f|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-E] B4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-troller:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-marcy4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Lrg|] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-buntyn6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-DALLAS43Ms:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ankh8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Ankar:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ERKrU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Berk19m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ank32m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-TEOMAN```:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-prometheus:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-IMIRZALI--{gens|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-M-E-R-V-E:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-CoNGuERoR:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-AYLA-P:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-p}j0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-C|4u|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-aoU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SMARTMIR:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-z|4us|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-TEGMENo4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-CoNGuERoR^^^f^:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Khappy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-kumul9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-maxxguy7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpyBRB`> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tropikal3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kebikecrs> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<imrad> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<birsenLUVU> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<passenger> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-r68:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<manee> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Esmerkiz5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<q{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ch0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wq6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogacl> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AnkarD> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<I6uJ8> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<uzq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Adem28:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-AYLA-5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-O_3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Luisa74:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-blackpearl[:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-bunty\:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-jh1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<irmal> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-yshitS:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<igO> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ns|-n> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<L{sex}> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<troller00> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<rimpyp> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyok6u> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <l|sex4free|!~maxxguyha@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-l|sex4free|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<l|sex4free|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-swinq8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-alcatras:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-haticem50:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Nsdfk:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-bFuckM:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-G5u-98:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Kashmira:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ulasP:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-StyRQ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Qsdfa:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ysexO:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-a|tambe|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-farooq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-EBRBM:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Kencing:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<l|sex4free|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-devre:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-xrt{i:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ERNESTO:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-au80:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Rz5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-erkanSad:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-umut-1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-MARY}X:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-urs{61:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ZACK{J:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Qmuha[:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-kotan4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SeViSeLi2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ank32m72:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-hexaaa:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-y_\0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-turkyy8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-talika:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-flexster:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-slt:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-MARY{:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-j|4us|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-qshit9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-nastysha6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-uzgun36:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-sevmekmi|w:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-maxxguy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Kashmiraz:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-trend3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cem39BOY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Shez6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-zu_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-R|4us|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-RERPJJ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-htree9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-y|wiked|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-RERPJJrs0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-tekirFuck:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ay`|1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Ankar-:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Cps:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-UzH:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-talikac:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Donjuanmyeah:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Pg] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-|wiked|81:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cem39:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-fFree}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Emre--61:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-passengerFuck:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cg06:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-irmal24:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-G[H8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-nmof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-jn7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Donjuanm{7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Cgfg9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-es_J4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ardac:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-F|woh|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cool30m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-MARYl:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-TEGMEN6u:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-e|suck|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cumhur29|q8|a:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Izex}p5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-maxsilla[5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-a44ml:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-imraq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-wv4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-turkyy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-bogac:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-b19:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-aslii:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-yBOYv:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SaDIkaEllesme_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-alcatrasrg:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-heval:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-GsexU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-JERICHOLUVU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-elmaazyokg:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Emre--:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-sevmekmi|9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-keyifliSERT:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Srt\v6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-lGIRL^:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-THR45H3R5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-swin7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SUDENUR:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-hevalZ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-tg\}d:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-x|luck|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cmek5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-kokoG3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-arda3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Le5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-male[F:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Qi26:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-FeNeRLee:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-alpay34m:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-h|q8|a:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ulamof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-puregold1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-AYLA-2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-blackpearl|N:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Aty}D6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-sevmekmi:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Vluvy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-asliiB:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Adem28|muckc:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-bogacBOY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-z{4you}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-AKINy5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ERNESTO-:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-vkW0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-umut-4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-MaVe{R}icKX:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-elmaazyok:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-emilya_|_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Kashmira] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-kokod:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ERKby:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Car1nna:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-albina:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-RETGY:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cmuhaE:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-hexaaa_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-emilyatot:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-marcy_:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-q|wiked|6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-DJSPACE:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Xbi:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ss11:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-f|wiked|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-kebikec:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-SaDIkaEllesme|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-OFree58:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-yrga[:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ankM9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-C8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ula] mof0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ktotu:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-birsen:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-passenger9:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-XvP4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-devran0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-holyt:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-cool30m|4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<devre85> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44mT2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-aykut1sick}}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <hevalQ!~a44m[@pool-71-100-119-22.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-hevalQ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevalQ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ankhd:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Pyeah] :#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-H|luck|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-sevda|k50:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ERK[f:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Uzex62:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ankME:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Tk8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-reshmart:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-vFuck0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-akden1:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-heval|tambe|3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-bunty:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-malev4:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-phappy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-xsex3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Ankar_luvy:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-qFree\:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Berk19m6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-KORAYw:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-rimpy|woh|:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-melekk:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-LlJ:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-swin{:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-r|luck|2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ankh7:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-Lbad\6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-JERICHO}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-swinq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <M41IST!~MAHINUR@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-lez!~Jg60@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MaVe{R}icK!~devremof0@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <pM5!~holy5@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <O|wiked|!~reshmagur@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hT3!~c|luck|@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <erkan{hub}!~erkan27@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <w5uk] !~MARYX@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <wmuckc!~Ty611@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Xmuha7!~ank32m] @pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RAMTHA!~Is13@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Fkv8!~FeNeRLee@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulaml!~nastysha@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hevald!~ahmet@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ZSad0!~pxr6@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tk16!~Emof0@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a44mX!~ankhy@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesmeg!~Shezs@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <pelincik!~cansuuuu@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus}!~ank32m@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <izmirlm9!~manee_gf@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <f{sex}!~zyeah96@pool-71-99-147-245.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43M!~gSadn@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Plc!~z5uo[@653494hfc107.tampabay.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <KRIZHA_2!~CoreDump9@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <BOBMARLEY!~bogac_@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yabanc!~Adem28@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Smof0!~NE-HABER@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Duica!~murat34-m@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <luvyt!~KSleeping@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <th4!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DenizliM!~hkw0@pool-71-100-93-35.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <koko1!~qj57@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--!~Yg9@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUDENUR1!~cansuuuu@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <murat34-m!~akdenH@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme!~ulazY@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <venedik34!~WANTEDLOV@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUGARBOY-2!~Fdr9@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <urtGs9!~ERK`O@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yabanc||luvu-f|!~as4@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <E] B4!~birsen@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <troller!~cool30m@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <marcy4!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Lrg|] !~maleu@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <buntyn6!~cool30m@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43Ms!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankh8!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar!~maxxguyj@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERKrU!~farooqb@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Berk19m!~jM`\1@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ank32m!~haticem@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <TEOMAN```!~talika{4y@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus!~hakan3@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--{gens|!~Shez|wike@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <M-E-R-V-E!~AtE[g@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <CoNGuERoR!~wM}[d@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AYLA-P!~A{4you}@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <p}j0!~QLUVU\@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <C|4u|!~CAMEL\lag@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aoU!~janno2@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SMARTMIR!~K4@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <z|4us|!~yabanc-e@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kumul9!~ShezB@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxxguy7!~samyeli21@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-rimpyBRB`:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<tropikal3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-kebikecrs:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<imrad> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-birsenLUVU:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-passenger:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <r68!~erkan27@pool-71-101-210-134.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-manee:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Esmerkiz5> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-q{sex}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<Ch0> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<wq6> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<ank32m\> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<bogacl> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<AnkarD> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-I6uJ8:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <aslii\Y!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kumul2!~trend3@219.154.87.111>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kumul2:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kumul2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <kokoT!~ADAMMR@219.154.87.111>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-kokoT:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokoT> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<uzq> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevalQ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Adem28!~SSleeping@pool-71-99-189-75.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <O_3!~WANTEDLOV@pool-71-99-189-75.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Luisa74!~venedik34@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <blackpearl[!~M-E-R-V-E@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bunty\!~kaan38den@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <jh1!~murat34-m@pool-71-99-189-75.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
<irmal> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <yshitS!~tekir}A@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-igO:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ns|-n:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-L{sex}:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-troller00:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kumul2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-rimpyp:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<kokoT> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<elmaazyok6u> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hexaaa3> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <M41IST!~MAHINUR@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swinq8!~erkan5@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-lez!~Jg60@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MaVe{R}icK!~devremof0@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <pM5!~holy5@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <O|wiked|!~reshmagur@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hT3!~c|luck|@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <erkan{hub}!~erkan27@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <w5uk] !~MARYX@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <wmuckc!~Ty611@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Xmuha7!~ank32m] @pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RAMTHA!~Is13@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Fkv8!~FeNeRLee@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulaml!~nastysha@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hevald!~ahmet@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ZSad0!~pxr6@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tk16!~Emof0@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a44mX!~ankhy@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesmeg!~Shezs@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <pelincik!~cansuuuu@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus}!~ank32m@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <izmirlm9!~manee_gf@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <f{sex}!~zyeah96@pool-71-99-147-245.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43M!~gSadn@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aslii\Y!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Plc!~z5uo[@653494hfc107.tampabay.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <KRIZHA_2!~CoreDump9@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <BOBMARLEY!~bogac_@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yabanc!~Adem28@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Smof0!~NE-HABER@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Duica!~murat34-m@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <luvyt!~KSleeping@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <th4!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DenizliM!~hkw0@pool-71-100-93-35.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <koko1!~qj57@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--!~Yg9@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alcatras!~emilya@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUDENUR1!~cansuuuu@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <haticem50!~alpay34m9@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <murat34-m!~akdenH@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme!~ulazY@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <venedik34!~WANTEDLOV@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUGARBOY-2!~Fdr9@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <urtGs9!~ERK`O@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yabanc||luvu-f|!~as4@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <E] B4!~birsen@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <troller!~cool30m@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <marcy4!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Lrg|] !~maleu@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <buntyn6!~cool30m@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43Ms!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankh8!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Nsdfk!~uzgun36@211.191.222.181>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar!~maxxguyj@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Berk19m!~jM`\1@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ank32m!~haticem@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <TEOMAN```!~talika{4y@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus!~hakan3@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--{gens|!~Shez|wike@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <M-E-R-V-E!~AtE[g@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bFuckM!~ee7@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <CoNGuERoR!~wM}[d@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AYLA-P!~A{4you}@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <G5u-98!~maxxguy] g@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmira!~koko|O@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <p}j0!~QLUVU\@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <C|4u|!~CAMEL\lag@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulasP!~Kshiti@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aoU!~janno2@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SMARTMIR!~K4@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <StyRQ!D57844@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <z|4us|!~yabanc-e@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Qsdfa!~RETG1@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ysexO!~SUGARBOY-@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kumul9!~ShezB@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxxguy7!~samyeli21@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a|tambe|!~MGIRL[@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <farooq!~lLUVUy@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <EBRBM!~tXl@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kencing!~yu_w^@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
<l|sex4free|> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <devre!~SMARTMIR2@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <xrt{i!~Emre--@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERNESTO!hehe-46018@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <au80!~OBeNiBiSe@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Rz5!~turkyy@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <erkanSad!~Shezsc@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-1!~haticem@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARY}X!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <urs{61!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ZACK{J!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Qmuha[!~erkan\@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kotan4!~MM3@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SeViSeLi2!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ank32m72!~SeViSeLi@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hexaaa![lp] -22341@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <y_\0!~male5@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <turkyy8!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <talika!~umut-29@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <flexster!~kumulrg@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARY{!~ank32m@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <j|4us|!~hexaaa@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <qshit9!~RAMTHA@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <nastysha6!~EyT@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <uzgun36!~l9@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi|w!~keyifliSE@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxxguy!~pelincik@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmiraz!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <trend3!~bogac7@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cem39BOY!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Shez6!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <zu_!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <R|4us|!~yk6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RERPJJ!~Kencing}8@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <htree9!~e_Q@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <y|wiked|!~nastysha5@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RERPJJrs0!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tekirFuck!~ERKH1@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ay`|1!~Q8@222.237.20.151>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar-!~qc] @222.237.20.151>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Cps!~PIRAMIT@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <UzH!~kaan38den@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <talikac!~DenizliM@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Donjuanmyeah!~ken|4us|@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Pg] !~Ggf`U@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <|wiked|81!~RAMTHA@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cem39!~SeViSeLi|@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <fFree}!~a44mM@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Emre--61!~Luisa6@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cg06!~a|4us|@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <irmal24!~vFreer@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <G[H8!~WANTEDLOV@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <nmof0!D49523@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <jn7!~Ztree@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Donjuanm{7!~J|q8|a@213-156-52-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Cgfg9!~ZjI@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <es_J4!~M-E-R-V-E@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ardac!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cool30m!~UBOYU80@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARYl!~erkan5@213-156-52-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <TEGMEN6u!~nastysha@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <e|suck|!~xlolo|a|@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cumhur29|q8|a![001] -7380@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Izex}p5!~Ata29@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxsilla[5!~Etruck{7@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a44ml!~Ata29@pool-71-98-184-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <imraq!~troller@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <wv4!~Luisa9@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <turkyy!~lrgye6@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bogac!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <b19!~uzgun36@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aslii!~ahmet@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yBOYv!~GirL9@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme_!~blackpear@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alcatrasrg!~DenizliM@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <heval!~cansuuuu9@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <GsexU!~kumul17@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aykut1sick}}!~hzex2@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <JERICHOLUVU!~akden1@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <elmaazyokg!~reshma@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Emre--!~Shez1@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi|9!~aslii`gur@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <keyifliSERT!~holy8@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Srt\v6!~a44m\F@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <lGIRL^!~ANK-32-M6@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <THR45H3R5!~Tolga34@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swin7!~pelincik@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUDENUR!~kumul5@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hevalZ!~ylolo|a|@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tg\}d!~bogacq@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <x|luck|!~yabancmuh@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cmek5!~dp-MZ@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kokoG3!~ahmetQ@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <arda3!~Hs0@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Le5!~tropikal}@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <male[F!~turkyy@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Qi26!~MaVe{R}ic@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <FeNeRLee!~l{gens|@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alpay34m!~devran@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <h|q8|a!~G6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <puregold1!~blackpear@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AYLA-2!~ADALIM|4u@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <blackpearl|N!~agf|t6@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Aty}D6!~SF|Cn@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi!~flexster@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Vluvy!~janno@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <asliiB!~elmaazyok@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Adem28|muckc!~rSad_B@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bogacBOY!~I] p7@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <z{4you}!~izmirlm@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AKINy5!~samyeli21@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERNESTO-!~pk2@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <vkW0!~zlolo|a|@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-4!~K{Jw@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MaVe{R}icKX!~cool30m@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <elmaazyok!~akden] @203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <emilya_|_!~ANK-32-M@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmira] !~GirL] 0@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kokod!~angelgirl@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERKby!~heval7@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Car1nna!~rimpy[@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <albina!~talika@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RETGY!~emilya@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cmuhaE!~ula|luck|@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hexaaa_!~z|q8|a-@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <emilyatot!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <r68!~erkan27@pool-71-101-210-134.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <marcy_!~AGIRL|@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <q|wiked|6!~TEGMEN@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DJSPACE!~yji0@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Xbi!~wx|b6@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ss11!~pelincik_@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <f|wiked|!~holya@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kebikec!~Ankar8@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme|!~MaVe{R}ic@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <OFree58!~ERK\p@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yrga[!~Emre--6@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankM9!~U|4us|2@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <C8!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ula] mof0!~mQ8@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ktotu!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <birsen!~Kencing@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <passenger9!~WANTEDLOV@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <XvP4!~MARY58@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <devran0!~TEGMEN@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <holyt!~DALLAS43M@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cool30m|4!~maxsilla@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-devre85:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<a44mT2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <F|woh|!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulamof0!~r_|_8@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankhd!~Lx_l5@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Pyeah] !~DALLAS43M@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <H|luck|!~Kyeah9@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevda|k50!~sevmekmi@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERK[f!~hayran@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Uzex62!~ula] 56@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankME!~PIRAMIT@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Tk8!~malegurl@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <reshmart!~Uo__D@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <vFuck0!~RETG7@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yshitS!~tekir}A@207.Red-81-34-146.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <akden1!~Emuckc2@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <heval|tambe|3!~emilya@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bunty!~keyifliSE@pool-71-104-6-233.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <malev4!~RETG}8@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <phappy!~ank32m6@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <xsex3!~nSleeping@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar_luvy!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <qFree\!~E[89@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Berk19m6!~Kashmira@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <KORAYw!~IM5@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <rimpy|woh|!~XQ8@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <melekk!~berk19@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <LlJ!~ZACK07@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swin{!~Cy70@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <r|luck|2!~trollerb@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankh7!~talika1@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Lbad\6!~izmirlmui@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <JERICHO}!~e|luck|@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swinq!~kokoC@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <nastysha!~SeViSeLi@pool-71-100-119-22.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-nastysha:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nastysha> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <M41IST!~MAHINUR@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swinq8!~erkan5@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-lez!~Jg60@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MaVe{R}icK!~devremof0@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <pM5!~holy5@pool-71-110-100-195.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <O|wiked|!~reshmagur@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hT3!~c|luck|@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <erkan{hub}!~erkan27@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <w5uk] !~MARYX@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <wmuckc!~Ty611@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RAMTHA!~Is13@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Fkv8!~FeNeRLee@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulaml!~nastysha@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hevald!~ahmet@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ZSad0!~pxr6@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tk16!~Emof0@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a44mX!~ankhy@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesmeg!~Shezs@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <pelincik!~cansuuuu@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus}!~ank32m@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <izmirlm9!~manee_gf@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <f{sex}!~zyeah96@pool-71-99-147-245.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43M!~gSadn@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aslii\Y!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Plc!~z5uo[@653494hfc107.tampabay.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <KRIZHA_2!~CoreDump9@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <BOBMARLEY!~bogac_@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yabanc!~Adem28@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Smof0!~NE-HABER@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <luvyt!~KSleeping@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <th4!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DenizliM!~hkw0@pool-71-100-93-35.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <koko1!~qj57@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--!~Yg9@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alcatras!~emilya@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUDENUR1!~cansuuuu@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <haticem50!~alpay34m9@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <murat34-m!~akdenH@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme!~ulazY@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <venedik34!~WANTEDLOV@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUGARBOY-2!~Fdr9@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <urtGs9!~ERK`O@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yabanc||luvu-f|!~as4@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <E] B4!~birsen@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <troller!~cool30m@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Lrg|] !~maleu@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <buntyn6!~cool30m@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43Ms!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankh8!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Nsdfk!~uzgun36@211.191.222.181>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar!~maxxguyj@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Berk19m!~jM`\1@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ank32m!~haticem@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <TEOMAN```!~talika{4y@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus!~hakan3@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--{gens|!~Shez|wike@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <M-E-R-V-E!~AtE[g@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bFuckM!~ee7@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <CoNGuERoR!~wM}[d@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AYLA-P!~A{4you}@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <G5u-98!~maxxguy] g@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmira!~koko|O@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <p}j0!~QLUVU\@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <C|4u|!~CAMEL\lag@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulasP!~Kshiti@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aoU!~janno2@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SMARTMIR!~K4@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <StyRQ!D57844@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <z|4us|!~yabanc-e@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ysexO!~SUGARBOY-@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kumul9!~ShezB@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxxguy7!~samyeli21@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a|tambe|!~MGIRL[@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <farooq!~lLUVUy@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <EBRBM!~tXl@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kencing!~yu_w^@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <devre!~SMARTMIR2@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <xrt{i!~Emre--@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERNESTO!hehe-46018@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <au80!~OBeNiBiSe@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Rz5!~turkyy@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <erkanSad!~Shezsc@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-1!~haticem@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARY}X!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <urs{61!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ZACK{J!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Qmuha[!~erkan\@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kotan4!~MM3@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SeViSeLi2!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ank32m72!~SeViSeLi@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hexaaa![lp] -22341@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <y_\0!~male5@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <turkyy8!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <flexster!~kumulrg@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARY{!~ank32m@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <j|4us|!~hexaaa@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <qshit9!~RAMTHA@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <uzgun36!~l9@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi|w!~keyifliSE@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxxguy!~pelincik@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmiraz!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <trend3!~bogac7@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cem39BOY!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Shez6!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <zu_!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <R|4us|!~yk6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <rimpyBRB`!~ahmetj@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RERPJJ!~Kencing}8@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <htree9!~e_Q@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <y|wiked|!~nastysha5@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tekirFuck!~ERKH1@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ay`|1!~Q8@222.237.20.151>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar-!~qc] @222.237.20.151>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Cps!~PIRAMIT@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <UzH!~kaan38den@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <talikac!~DenizliM@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Donjuanmyeah!~ken|4us|@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Pg] !~Ggf`U@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <|wiked|81!~RAMTHA@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cem39!~SeViSeLi|@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <fFree}!~a44mM@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Emre--61!~Luisa6@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cg06!~a|4us|@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <irmal24!~vFreer@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <nmof0!D49523@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <jn7!~Ztree@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Donjuanm{7!~J|q8|a@213-156-52-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Cgfg9!~ZjI@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <es_J4!~M-E-R-V-E@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ardac!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <F|woh|!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cool30m!~UBOYU80@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARYl!~erkan5@213-156-52-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <TEGMEN6u!~nastysha@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <e|suck|!~xlolo|a|@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cumhur29|q8|a![001] -7380@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxsilla[5!~Etruck{7@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a44ml!~Ata29@pool-71-98-184-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <imraq!~troller@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <wv4!~Luisa9@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <turkyy!~lrgye6@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bogac!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-tropikal3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <b19!~uzgun36@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aslii!~ahmet@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yBOYv!~GirL9@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme_!~blackpear@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alcatrasrg!~DenizliM@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <heval!~cansuuuu9@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <GsexU!~kumul17@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aykut1sick}}!~hzex2@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <JERICHOLUVU!~akden1@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <elmaazyokg!~reshma@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Emre--!~Shez1@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi|9!~aslii`gur@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Srt\v6!~a44m\F@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <lGIRL^!~ANK-32-M6@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <THR45H3R5!~Tolga34@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swin7!~pelincik@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUDENUR!~kumul5@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hevalZ!~ylolo|a|@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tg\}d!~bogacq@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <x|luck|!~yabancmuh@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cmek5!~dp-MZ@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kokoG3!~ahmetQ@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <arda3!~Hs0@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Le5!~tropikal}@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <male[F!~turkyy@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Qi26!~MaVe{R}ic@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kebikecrs!~murat34-m@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <FeNeRLee!~l{gens|@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alpay34m!~devran@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <h|q8|a!~G6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulamof0!~r_|_8@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <puregold1!~blackpear@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AYLA-2!~ADALIM|4u@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-imrad:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <blackpearl|N!~agf|t6@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Aty}D6!~SF|Cn@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi!~flexster@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Vluvy!~janno@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <asliiB!~elmaazyok@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Adem28|muckc!~rSad_B@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bogacBOY!~I] p7@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <z{4you}!~izmirlm@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AKINy5!~samyeli21@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERNESTO-!~pk2@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <vkW0!~zlolo|a|@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-4!~K{Jw@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MaVe{R}icKX!~cool30m@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <elmaazyok!~akden] @203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <emilya_|_!~ANK-32-M@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmira] !~GirL] 0@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <birsenLUVU!~prometheu@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kokod!~angelgirl@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERKby!~heval7@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Car1nna!~rimpy[@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <albina!~talika@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <passenger!~ugurl9@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RETGY!~emilya@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cmuhaE!~ula|luck|@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hexaaa_!~z|q8|a-@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <emilyatot!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <marcy_!~AGIRL|@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <q|wiked|6!~TEGMEN@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <manee!~Berk19m@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DJSPACE!~yji0@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Xbi!~wx|b6@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ss11!~pelincik_@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <f|wiked|!~holya@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kebikec!~Ankar8@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme|!~MaVe{R}ic@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <OFree58!~ERK\p@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yrga[!~Emre--6@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankM9!~U|4us|2@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <C8!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ula] mof0!~mQ8@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ktotu!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <birsen!~Kencing@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <passenger9!~WANTEDLOV@194.204.209.254>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <XvP4!~MARY58@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <devran0!~TEGMEN@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <holyt!~DALLAS43M@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cool30m|4!~maxsilla@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-Esmerkiz5:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <q{sex}!~trend3@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-Ch0:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<nastysha> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-wq6:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-ank32m\:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-bogacl:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-AnkarD:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <I6uJ8!~dv\@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Izex}p5!~Ata29@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-uzq:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
<hevalQ> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <ankhd!~Lx_l5@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Pyeah] !~DALLAS43M@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <H|luck|!~Kyeah9@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevda|k50!~sevmekmi@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERK[f!~hayran@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Uzex62!~ula] 56@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankME!~PIRAMIT@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
-irmal:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <Tk8!~malegurl@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <reshmart!~Uo__D@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <vFuck0!~RETG7@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <akden1!~Emuckc2@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <heval|tambe|3!~emilya@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bunty!~keyifliSE@pool-71-104-6-233.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <malev4!~RETG}8@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <phappy!~ank32m6@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <xsex3!~nSleeping@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar_luvy!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <qFree\!~E[89@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Berk19m6!~Kashmira@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <igO!~Ibadq@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <KORAYw!~IM5@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ns|-n!~RFree\@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <L{sex}!~flexster@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <rimpy|woh|!~XQ8@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <troller00!~Kencing@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <melekk!~berk19@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <LlJ!~ZACK07@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swin{!~Cy70@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <r|luck|2!~trollerb@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankh7!~talika1@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Lbad\6!~izmirlmui@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <JERICHO}!~e|luck|@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swinq!~kokoC@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
<kumul2> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <rimpyp!~Berk19m@219.154.87.111>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
<kokoT> PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-elmaazyok6u:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
-hexaaa3:#ubuntu- PaWaaPaWaaPaWaa#ciberga***** crewPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaaPaWaa
* <swinq8!~erkan5@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-lez!~Jg60@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <O|wiked|!~reshmagur@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hT3!~c|luck|@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <erkan{hub}!~erkan27@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <w5uk] !~MARYX@pool-71-110-51-164.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <wmuckc!~Ty611@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RAMTHA!~Is13@pool-71-99-26-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Fkv8!~FeNeRLee@12.27.241.234>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulaml!~nastysha@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hevald!~ahmet@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ZSad0!~pxr6@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a44mX!~ankhy@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesmeg!~Shezs@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <pelincik!~cansuuuu@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus}!~ank32m@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <izmirlm9!~manee_gf@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <f{sex}!~zyeah96@pool-71-99-147-245.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43M!~gSadn@pool-71-99-21-133.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aslii\Y!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Plc!~z5uo[@653494hfc107.tampabay.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <KRIZHA_2!~CoreDump9@71.98.74.83>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <BOBMARLEY!~bogac_@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yabanc!~Adem28@pool-71-100-96-198.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Smof0!~NE-HABER@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <luvyt!~KSleeping@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <th4!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-179-73.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DenizliM!~hkw0@pool-71-100-93-35.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <koko1!~qj57@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--!~Yg9@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alcatras!~emilya@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUDENUR1!~cansuuuu@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <haticem50!~alpay34m9@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <murat34-m!~akdenH@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme!~ulazY@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <venedik34!~WANTEDLOV@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUGARBOY-2!~Fdr9@222.98.227.38>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <urtGs9!~ERK`O@pool-71-105-253-135.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <E] B4!~birsen@host86-130-245-94.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <troller!~cool30m@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Lrg|] !~maleu@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <buntyn6!~cool30m@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DALLAS43Ms!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankh8!le@spc2-birk3-3-0-cust201.bagu.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Nsdfk!~uzgun36@211.191.222.181>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar!~maxxguyj@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Berk19m!~jM`\1@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ank32m!~haticem@213-140-17-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <TEOMAN```!~talika{4y@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <prometheus!~hakan3@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <IMIRZALI--{gens|!~Shez|wike@pool-71-110-68-134.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <M-E-R-V-E!~AtE[g@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bFuckM!~ee7@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <CoNGuERoR!~wM}[d@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AYLA-P!~A{4you}@201.128.207.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <G5u-98!~maxxguy] g@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmira!~koko|O@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <p}j0!~QLUVU\@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <C|4u|!~CAMEL\lag@dsl-200-78-69-112.prod-infinitum.com.mx>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulasP!~Kshiti@pool-70-22-61-226.balt.east.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aoU!~janno2@pool-71-100-112-148.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SMARTMIR!~K4@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <StyRQ!D57844@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <z|4us|!~yabanc-e@pool-71-99-166-120.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ysexO!~SUGARBOY-@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kumul9!~ShezB@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxxguy7!~samyeli21@pool-71-98-142-127.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a|tambe|!~MGIRL[@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <farooq!~lLUVUy@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <EBRBM!~tXl@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kencing!~yu_w^@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <devre!~SMARTMIR2@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <xrt{i!~Emre--@pool-71-240-186-15.dllstx.fios.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERNESTO!hehe-46018@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <au80!~OBeNiBiSe@pool-71-100-107-226.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Rz5!~turkyy@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <erkanSad!~Shezsc@pool-71-104-151-86.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-1!~haticem@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARY}X!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <urs{61!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ZACK{J!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kotan4!~MM3@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SeViSeLi2!Alaina71@pool-71-100-111-55.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ank32m72!~SeViSeLi@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hexaaa![lp] -22341@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <y_\0!~male5@pool-71-100-221-186.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <turkyy8!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <flexster!~kumulrg@h212n3-m-sp-gr100.ias.bredband.telia.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARY{!~ank32m@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <j|4us|!~hexaaa@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <qshit9!~RAMTHA@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <uzgun36!~l9@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi|w!~keyifliSE@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxxguy!~pelincik@static-71-98-243-243.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmiraz!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <trend3!~bogac7@pool-71-99-171-147.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cem39BOY!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Shez6!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <zu_!CHAN072141@218.236.136.164>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <R|4us|!~yk6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <rimpyBRB`!~ahmetj@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RERPJJ!~Kencing}8@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <htree9!~e_Q@pool-71-100-12-250.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <y|wiked|!~nastysha5@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tekirFuck!~ERKH1@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ay`|1!~Q8@222.237.20.151>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Cps!~PIRAMIT@ool-4354d166.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <UzH!~kaan38den@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <talikac!~DenizliM@pool-71-99-94-161.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Donjuanmyeah!~ken|4us|@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Pg] !~Ggf`U@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <|wiked|81!~RAMTHA@pool-71-110-82-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cem39!~SeViSeLi|@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <fFree}!~a44mM@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Emre--61!~Luisa6@oxievang-85-90.ip-pluggen.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cg06!~a|4us|@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <irmal24!~vFreer@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <nmof0!D49523@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <jn7!~Ztree@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Cgfg9!~ZjI@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <es_J4!~M-E-R-V-E@pool-71-100-120-180.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ardac!~DALLAS43M@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <F|woh|!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cool30m!~UBOYU80@pool-71-106-231-204.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MARYl!~erkan5@213-156-52-103.fastres.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <TEGMEN6u!~nastysha@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <e|suck|!~xlolo|a|@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cumhur29|q8|a![001] -7380@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Izex}p5!~Ata29@pool-71-101-78-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <maxsilla[5!~Etruck{7@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <a44ml!~Ata29@pool-71-98-184-197.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <imraq!~troller@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <wv4!~Luisa9@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <turkyy!~lrgye6@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bogac!~THR45H3R5@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aslii!~ahmet@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yBOYv!~GirL9@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme_!~blackpear@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alcatrasrg!~DenizliM@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <heval!~cansuuuu9@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <GsexU!~kumul17@host81-151-44-149.range81-151.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <aykut1sick}}!~hzex2@pool-71-104-49-184.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <JERICHOLUVU!~akden1@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <elmaazyokg!~reshma@pool-71-110-29-178.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Emre--!~Shez1@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Srt\v6!~a44m\F@pool-71-104-2-111.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <lGIRL^!~ANK-32-M6@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swin7!~pelincik@pool-71-100-21-11.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SUDENUR!~kumul5@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hevalZ!~ylolo|a|@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <tg\}d!~bogacq@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <x|luck|!~yabancmuh@S0106000c6ec5ed38.ed.shawcable.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cmek5!~dp-MZ@pool-71-99-230-71.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kokoG3!~ahmetQ@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <arda3!~Hs0@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Le5!~tropikal}@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <male[F!~turkyy@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Qi26!~MaVe{R}ic@cpe-67-10-120-94.gt.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kebikecrs!~murat34-m@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <FeNeRLee!~l{gens|@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <alpay34m!~devran@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <h|q8|a!~G6@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ulamof0!~r_|_8@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <puregold1!~blackpear@107.Red-83-41-21.pooles.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AYLA-2!~ADALIM|4u@pool-71-110-100-151.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <blackpearl|N!~agf|t6@pool-71-100-164-220.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Aty}D6!~SF|Cn@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevmekmi!~flexster@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Vluvy!~janno@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <asliiB!~elmaazyok@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Adem28|muckc!~rSad_B@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bogacBOY!~I] p7@pool-71-99-166-227.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <z{4you}!~izmirlm@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <AKINy5!~samyeli21@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERNESTO-!~pk2@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <vkW0!~zlolo|a|@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <umut-4!~K{Jw@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <MaVe{R}icKX!~cool30m@12.27.241.144>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <elmaazyok!~akden] @203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <emilya_|_!~ANK-32-M@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Kashmira] !~GirL] 0@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <birsenLUVU!~prometheu@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kokod!~angelgirl@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERKby!~heval7@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Car1nna!~rimpy[@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <albina!~talika@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <passenger!~ugurl9@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <RETGY!~emilya@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cmuhaE!~ula|luck|@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <hexaaa_!~z|q8|a-@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <emilyatot!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-113-247-165.herntx.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <marcy_!~AGIRL|@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <q|wiked|6!~TEGMEN@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <manee!~Berk19m@pool-71-99-19-25.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <DJSPACE!~yji0@pool-71-100-24-212.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Xbi!~wx|b6@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ss11!~pelincik_@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <f|wiked|!~holya@203.59.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <kebikec!~Ankar8@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <SaDIkaEllesme|!~MaVe{R}ic@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <OFree58!~ERK\p@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <yrga[!~Emre--6@71.98.72.114>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankM9!~U|4us|2@61.168.64.104>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <C8!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-107-95-252.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ula] mof0!~mQ8@203-204-186-71.adsl.static.giga.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ktotu!~IMIRZALI-@pool-71-99-220-94.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <birsen!~Kencing@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <XvP4!~MARY58@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <devran0!~TEGMEN@59-104-184-250.adsl.dynamic.seed.net.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <holyt!~DALLAS43M@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <cool30m|4!~maxsilla@218-184-169-254.cm.dynamic.apol.com.tw>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <devre85!~trend3@219.154.87.111>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <q{sex}!~trend3@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <I6uJ8!~dv\@rrcs-65-34-18-122.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankhd!~Lx_l5@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Pyeah] !~DALLAS43M@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <H|luck|!~Kyeah9@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <sevda|k50!~sevmekmi@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ERK[f!~hayran@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Uzex62!~ula] 56@pool-71-110-163-227.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankME!~PIRAMIT@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Tk8!~malegurl@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <reshmart!~Uo__D@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <vFuck0!~RETG7@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <akden1!~Emuckc2@host86-130-54-192.range86-130.btcentralplus.com>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <heval|tambe|3!~emilya@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <bunty!~keyifliSE@pool-71-104-6-233.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <malev4!~RETG}8@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <phappy!~ank32m6@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <xsex3!~nSleeping@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Ankar_luvy!~BOBMARLEY@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <qFree\!~E[89@219.154.86.191>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Berk19m6!~Kashmira@pool-71-101-50-173.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <igO!~Ibadq@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <KORAYw!~IM5@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ns|-n!~RFree\@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <L{sex}!~flexster@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <rimpy|woh|!~XQ8@59-115-96-140.dynamic.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <troller00!~Kencing@pool-71-101-104-95.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <melekk!~berk19@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <LlJ!~ZACK07@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swin{!~Cy70@pool-71-98-148-47.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <r|luck|2!~trollerb@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <ankh7!~talika1@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <Lbad\6!~izmirlmui@pool-71-100-17-160.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <JERICHO}!~e|luck|@219.154.81.65>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <swinq!~kokoC@61.234.149.43>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* <rimpyp!~Berk19m@219.154.87.111>  requested unknown ctcp muie  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by alindeman
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*turkyy@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by tritium
* male[F was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<UdontKnow> Md: looking
<redtech> now if that aint the second lamest thing ive seen
<tanki> and another thing to consider, even if you want to ignore it, most people get mp3s illegally.. and until those ripping groups decide to switch to ogg (which they wont) the masses aren't going to feel the need to play them
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by alindeman
<goldfish> Well.
<thenuke> tanki: got some insight why masses wont fall into OGG?
<tanki> thenuke, trying to yeah
<KR-data> tritium: sorry, IRC just fucked up
<Will_> Some kind of botnet thingie?
<tanki> thenuke, i think it's like maybe vhs vs beta
<UdontKnow> Will_: yes
<KR-data> tritium: I got around 100 connections at some sort at one. Gaim couldn't handle that
<Laney> (14/07 16:38:12)  warning: you are being CTCP flooded... enabling emergency CTCP ignore for (5) minutes!
<tanki> licensing superiority discussions aren't going to be enough to get someone to switch
<Amaranth> grr
<Will_> irssi just took the abuse. Major screen floodage
<redtech> Laney: heh same here
<Amaranth> how the hell did they get me?
<Amaranth> 5mbit cable with CTCPs blocked
<thenuke> tanki: :) dont really know difference between vhs and beta
<thenuke> tanki: do you think that vhs is mp3 or ogg?
<Phinite> gaim handled it on my side but now I have all these bloody open windows to drop
<Phinite> arg
<tanki> mp3
<KR-data> Phinite: well I didn't want to wait for that
<sproingie> is globally ignoring CTCP going to break much?
<anacron> that sudo information didn't help me at all, how do i reconfigure my sudo right's, i can do them with terminal, but in gnome's filemenu they don't work at all
<sproingie> goddam script kiddies
<KR-data> what happened exactly?
<UdontKnow> you guys can use usermode +C to ignore all CTCP and DCC requests
<Kyynara> would someone know why I can't run quake2 with sound if I have xmms or amarok on?
<UdontKnow> ignoring server-side is safer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> we lost ubotu
<Amaranth> cafuego: The bot died.
<sproingie> how do i usermode +C?  /mode sproingie +C ?
<Amaranth> yes
<ConfusedNewbie> Could someone please tell me what a Kernel Panic is?
<cmatheson> Kyynara: esound is tying up the sound device
<Amaranth> ConfusedNewbie: Something bad.
<anacron> Kyynara: it can't play both sound's with your current selection (alsa, esd or whatever it is) but i don't know if it's even possible to do that
<Amaranth> ConfusedNewbie: Something in the kernel broke and your machine crashed.
<ConfusedNewbie> Amaranth: Okay... So... How do I fix it?
<Kyynara> ok
<tanki> i think oggs have to offer something significantly better than what mp3s provide, at the user level, for it to convert the masses
<anacron> ConfusedNewbie: it did mean reinstalling to me
<Amaranth> ConfusedNewbie: You usually don't.
<Amaranth> ConfusedNewbie: Unless you did something that you can undo.
<alindeman> Amaranth: Can you reset the +J ?  I think it may have desynced somewhere
<JohnFlux> what's was that?
<alindeman> /quote mode #ubuntu +J 10,5
<UdontKnow> JohnFlux: join-throttling
<tanki> i dont know but it really screwed up my ogg vorbis discussion
<UdontKnow> alindeman: need to -J
<xsdg> tanki: heh
<ConfusedNewbie> amaranth: I get the error when I try to install Ububtu 64
<tanki> now i dont even remember who i was replying to
<alindeman> UdontKnow: Oh?
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: /quote mode #ubuntu -J+J 10,5
<JohnFlux> UdontKnow: i think someone attacked the channel
<UdontKnow> alindeman: need to -J then +J again
<h08817> where is the installation & FAQ stuff on the site?
<alindeman> UdontKnow: Ah
<UdontKnow> JohnFlux: yeah, we took care of it already
* mode/#ubuntu [-J+J 10,5]  by Amaranth
<alindeman> Kool
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: thanks
<walaber> anyone know how to switch the system language in ubuntu?  I want to change the base language to Japanese from English
<Amaranth> Well, I guess this means we're big stuff now.
<JohnFlux> walaber: why?  you have something against japanese?
<Amaranth> We get bot floods!
<alindeman> Heh
<JohnFlux> ;0
<walaber> JohnFlux: ?
<JohnFlux> walaber: i don't know sorry ;)
<chibifs> So that was freenode that just filled gaim up with 90000000000 new messages?
<chibifs> o.o
<walaber> JohnFlux: ah.
<JohnFlux> chibifs: it keeps life interesting
<h08817> how do u guys add those faces?
<h08817> :)
<h08817> :-
<h08817> :P
<Amaranth> chibifs: It was a bot flood.
<goldfish> !resolution
<JohnFlux> h08817: it's your client that turns the text into faces
<h08817> :o
<Amaranth> ubotu died in the flood
<JohnFlux> h08817: nothing to do with irc
<goldfish> Amaranth: Ah right.
<goldfish> :)
* JohnFlux whacks h08817 
<ashok> hi, please tell me how to change the icon properties
<serengeti> what was that?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> vlc won't load
* h08817 what was i thinking
<TeLeKiNeSiS> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/wxvlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<leroj> what the hell?
<Will_> you should be using irssi, like real men
<ashok> where to set the icon properties ?
<TeLeKiNeSiS>   MD5Sum mismatch
* Amaranth whacks JohnFlux harder
<TeLeKiNeSiS>   MD5Sum mismatch
<TeLeKiNeSiS> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/wxvlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I can't even install vlc
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: topic.
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I need help installing vlc
<djp> tanki: irivers do support the ogg format, that is why i like them. don't own one though, unfortunately! got one for a friend, for his travels ( he paid for it though!). it was very good.
<zAo^> when will FF 1.0.5 be release for Ubuntu?
<djp> what the hell was that!
<andares> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tQtHFk97.html
<djp> well done tritium!
<Amaranth> zAo^: in breezy
<andares> WHAT THE HELL
<djp> tanki: sorry, i probably missed a few of your comments due to some idiot flooding the chat room
<anacron> TeLeKiNeSiS: remove the us, and don't paste here
<andares> What's happening?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> goldfish: topic ?
<djp> tanki: every little helps. for example if a friend asks for advice regards an mp3 player, point them in the direction of iriver, who do support the ogg vorbis format
<andares> Did we get clonebot attacked?
<djp> tanki: try and rip your music cd's in the ogg vorbis format from now on... etc, etc...
<din> yeah, it's annoying
<din> Will_, so did xchat
<djp> tanki: i won't download any mp3 podcasts. i email the autohr of the podcast and ask them to make available a version in ogg format otherwise i won't listen to their podcast and they lose a listener
<JohnFlux> TeLeKiNeSiS: try apt-get update
<h08817> when will my computer allow ubuntu to be installed
* h08817 never
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: read the topic :) us mirror is broken.
<tanki> djp, i'm used to it
<Amaranth> zAo^: hoary will get security fixes backported to the 1.0.2 version it has
<zAo^> Amaranth, I'm on Breezy right now
<rgould> hmm - xchat is going crazy - lots of "lGIRL^ :No such nick/channel" going by, with different usernames
<tritium> KR-data, not your fault
<tritium> One moment
<TeLeKiNeSiS> oh
<tritium> KR-data, CTCP flood
<tritium> Thanks UdontKnow, alindeman
<h08817> did someone cause it?
<andares> Er...
<tritium> djp, I didn't do anything...Amaranth and the freenode staff did
<andares> * JERICHO is now known as M|suck|
<andares> * akdentruck is now known as trend3
<andares> * trend3 is now known as B{sex}7
<andares> o_o
<andares> Yay.
<andares> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tQtHFk97.html
<andares> Will_, pretty much./
<andares> Hi.
<andares> Again.
<ConfusedNewbie> While I'm here, I need to know how to reinstall a couple font packages. They are needed to update Unbuntu_desktop, but I can't seem to reinstall them without reinstalling the font packages... I thinl
<tanki> djp, speaking of podcasts, do you want the address to one i listen to regularly?
<chibifs> Whew, finally closed all of those windows.
<zAo^> lol
<zAo^> why didnt you kill it?
<chibifs> Er, tabs
<h08817> chibifs: probably would have been easier to close gaim
<zAo^> ^^
<h08817> or restart gnome
<chibifs> Because I'd lose voice in a few channels that I can't get revoiced in :P
<h08817> o
<h08817> why not?
<djp> tanki, sure
<h08817> how did u become voiced in the first place?
<tanki> let me check first if they offer non-mp3s
<chibifs> Lazy voicing. :P
<chibifs> Only a few people in the channel voice me :D
<anacron> if im going to make my ubuntu work as a router, do i configure the other network card static or with dhcp?
<h08817> o well
<zAo^> anacron, always use static
<h08817> i want a pony :o
<h08817> lol
<lfs> as router
<lfs> is static
<lfs> if it ihas a dhcpcd server
<tanki> djp, twit.tv
<TeLeKiNeSiS> If the US mirror is broken where can I download the packages?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> automatically?
<ccc> the flood stopped yea?
<h08817> i am fed up with ubuntu i think it is impossible to fix my computer to allow it to install
<tanki> they have oggs too but they might be upgrading because i can't reach the download server
<zAo^> use NL....
<h08817> does any1 have a  hammer i can borrow?
<zAo^> or better: BR
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: change us to a non-broken mirror in sources.list
<zAo^> what is it h08817 ?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> how?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I'm new to Linux
<h08817> well my computer won't install ubuntu
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I had very minimal DOS Linux experience
<zAo^> TeLeKiNeSiS, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<djp> tanki: thanks for the pointer. good to see ogg vorbis support! ;)
<tanki> djp, do you also like videozines?
<rob^> DOS linux experience?
<h08817> it will try to boot to it but then i get an error
<TeLeKiNeSiS> thank zAo^
<Discipulus> hmm
<konki_> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ or  # apt-get update   # apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<Discipulus> wtf was that?
<zAo^> np TeLeKiNeSiS, welcome to linux :)
<tanki> djp, well most of the techie stuff i listen to is open source friendly
<h08817> isolinux: extremely bad bios
<tanki> i mean the people that run the shows
<h08817> where is the tutorial for installing and for FAQs
<h08817> ?
<tanki> djp, systm.org is another good one
<TeLeKiNeSiS> zAo^ Thanks :)
<tanki> i also bought their shirt to support the cause, i also need more blue in my wardrobe
<TeLeKiNeSiS> zAo^ from a terminal screen correct?
<zAo^> yes :)
<TeLeKiNeSiS> ok
<goldfish> the terminal is your friend !
<h08817> anything in particular i should know about linux since i am also new to linux
<h08817> been on windows forever
<TeLeKiNeSiS> goldfish, unfortunately it's not my friend yet
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I don't know how to navigate
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: It will be :)
<apokryphos> h08817: it's going to require diligence :)
<zAo^> h08817, what is it that you use your computer for?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Nothing like DOS
<TeLeKiNeSiS> or Windows
<TeLeKiNeSiS> lol
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: cd = change directory, ls = list contents like dir in dos.
<supernix> I don't know why Mozilla does websites better than Konqueror
<Gourami> Is it possible to change the boot order with a multi OS installation ?
<h08817> well i want to install linux on this computer just to learn it
<TeLeKiNeSiS> It's frustrating asking questions because I feel like a newb
<h08817> i did install it on another for internet and everytihng else
<goldfish> h08817: install and use it, best way to learn.
<zAo^> TeLeKiNeSiS, "cd /dir" or "ls" for listing
<h08817> i'd love to
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: Everyone starts somewhere.
<h08817> but goldfish i can't install it
<zAo^> I agree to goldfish
<goldfish> h08817: oh right.
<supernix> Like the Easylinuxguide.com site is wider than the browser but there is no scroll bar at bottom
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Goldfish, true
<andares> gstreamer0.8-mad:
<andares>  Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<andares>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<andares> WHY??!!!
<TeLeKiNeSiS> zAo^, Thanks
<h08817> i guess i need a new computer
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: I was asking all these questions on here a few months ago :)
<zAo^> np
<TeLeKiNeSiS> It's easy to get frustrated or overwhelmed and give up
<TeLeKiNeSiS> really?
<Discipulus> Personally, I like the command line more than I like the GUI
<goldfish> TeLeKiNeSiS: ofc.
<andares> Why does it do this to me?!
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I'm an expert with Microsoft products
<TeLeKiNeSiS> but I'm a fool @ Linux
<tritium> andares, please calm down
<zAo^> andares, breezy?
<Gourami> Is it possible to change the boot order with a multi OS installation ?
<andares> zAo^, ?
<andares> tritium, k.
<h08817> grub or lilo
<zAo^> andares, Hoary, Warty, Breezy (plz calm down m8 :-)
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, it's like driving a pos car and then learning to drive a motorcycle
<zAo^> h08817, grub
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, it'll take you a while to transition, but after you get the hang of it, it'll be more fun
<TeLeKiNeSiS> pos?
<Discipulus> :-D
<andares> zAo^, hoary.
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Man, I get overwhelmed easily
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I see all these different options and commands
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, Piece of Shit
<TeLeKiNeSiS> oh
<TeLeKiNeSiS> lol
<zAo^> andares, sorry. I'm one of the few Breezy ppl :)
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I feel like my head will explode
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, well, that's just it, in a car, you put it in drive and just go
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, like in windows
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i access admin in localhost:631 cups?
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, but in Linux you have all these options and you gotta do this and that
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian, that's disabled
<Aragorn_Guardian> :/
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, like on a motorcycle, like "Do I use the front brake or back brake? Do I downshift or not?"
<Discipulus> TeLeKiNeSiS, that kinda stuff
<Aragorn_Guardian> i dont use cups in browser, so...
<Aragorn_Guardian> where i admin it?
<Aragorn_Guardian> by admin panel?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Discipulus, I guess my current knowledge is similar to me knowing how to drive a manual. I can learn to ride the motorcycle with some sort of advantage
<TeLeKiNeSiS> So, when I do actually learn how to ride a bike, that's one less step I have to worry about because I can drive a manual
<TeLeKiNeSiS> So, I see what you're saying
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian, usually with the gnome cups manager.
<Discipulus> ;-)
<Discipulus> I love analogies
<TeLeKiNeSiS> lol
<Discipulus> it makes things easier to learn
<Discipulus> like, for example
<TeLeKiNeSiS> yup
<Aragorn_Guardian> tritium: thanks
<Discipulus> sending an email
<Discipulus> is like sending a postcard through the mail
<Discipulus> anyone is free to read it
<Razor-X> ugghhhh....
<Discipulus> but sending an encrypted email
<Discipulus> is sorta like sending a letter
<Razor-X> there needs to be _some_ browser for Linux that prints well
<Discipulus> people can look at it
<Discipulus> but they can't read it
<Discipulus> and if they do
<Razor-X> Opera Windows printing is so sexy
<zAo^> TeLeKiNeSiS, google a lot and do everything you can in Linux. You'll learn fast
<Synergy> firefox
<Discipulus> you can usually tell
<Synergy> :D
<Discipulus> Razor-X, Firefox works well
<Razor-X> Synergy: not by a long shot
<Synergy> wow damn
<Razor-X> I've tried Firefox, bleaters ;)
<goldfish> Opera is cool.
<jasontech> Lynx
<tritium> UdontKnow, may I query you briefly?
<Discipulus> Firefox > *
<goldfish> links2 !
<Razor-X> jasontech: nice for text, but not nice for a limited number of graphics
<zAo^> lol
<goldfish> Discipulus: do u not find it slow?
<jasontech> I have no idea what you guys are talking about
<Razor-X> I haven't tried printing with links2....
<goldfish> links2 -g with a framebuffer console is sweet.
<zAo^> omg :)
<TeLeKiNeSiS> ok cool zAo^
<Discipulus> goldfish, true, I use a command line proggie when I can
<Razor-X> goldfish: I have a hand-compiled version of Twibright Links with a ton of graphics addons
* DekaPink is still posessed by Ubuntu. :3
<Razor-X> Discipulus: what's your text editor?
<goldfish> Razor-X: nice :) is it available anywhere?
<Discipulus> Razor-X, vi
<Aragorn_Guardian> about xhost...why xhost local:+ and dont xhost localhost?
<Razor-X> goldfish: go to the Twibright page, check out the dog simple compilation info, run ./configure --help to make sure you compile in what you want, and voila
<Razor-X> Discipulus: emacs here ;0
<Razor-X> s/;0/;)/
<goldfish> Razor-X: ah right, great :) thanks.
<Discipulus> Raptoid, vi > emacs
<Discipulus> k-thanks
<Razor-X> Discipulus: emacs > j00 > vi > nano
<goldfish> lol
<Discipulus> Razor-X, psh, you wish
<goldfish> ed > *
<Aragorn_Guardian> mped need a mention here...lol
<tritium> Razor-X, > could mean many things
<Razor-X> goldfish: TECO pwnz ed
<TeLeKiNeSiS> okay so now that I have this file opened and ready to be editied
<Razor-X> tritium: i'm using a math term ;)
<TeLeKiNeSiS> *edited
<tritium> Razor-X, obviously.
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Which server listing do I replace?
<Razor-X> haha, like I said before, I would love to see a TECO vs ed fight
<tritium> In that case, it doesn't equate with "better"
<mumbles> back
<mumbles> well mums comptuer still isent fixed
<tanki> wb
<mumbles> though idc about it anymore
<mumbles> and i got 2 waterpistalls
<Synergy> is this one offline ?? Fout http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restrict Packages
<Synergy>   404 Not Found [IP: 66.90.101.204 80] 
<tanki> water pistols?
<tanki> i'm afraid to ask
<tritium> Razor-X, if that's the case, then I guess you dont mean "better than"
<Gourami> Anyone ? How do I edit grub to change the default boot selection ?
<Razor-X> tritium: I mean "greater than" equate it as you may ;)
<tritium> Gourami, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<apokryphos> Gourami: check the Kubuntu guide
<apokryphos> !kudos
<jasontech> /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<tanki> hey raz
<Amaranth> ubotu is dead
<apokryphos> oh?
<Razor-X> tanki: hmmm?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: really?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive) | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | The bot is not here!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive) | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | ubotu is not here!
<tanki> just saying hi raz
<jasontech> Well, where is the bot?
<Amaranth> bot flood got him, i guess
<jasontech> Did he move to Fedora or something?
<Razor-X> tanki: hey ;)
<tritium> Amaranth, who runs him?  cafuego ?
<Amaranth> yeah
<xsdg> jasontech: heh
<teferi_> no kidding about "please don't use breezy yet", last night's big X thing came as a bit of a surprise
<Razor-X> crimsun, actually
<tanki> now i feel like shaving
<apokryphos> cafuego: ping
<Amaranth> teferi_: X works fine here
<tritium> no, don't think it's crimsun.
<Amaranth> it's cafuego
<Razor-X> odd.....
<Amaranth> he isn't here, i've tried pinging him
<apokryphos> Alrighty :)
<teferi_> Amaranth: last night's dist-upgrade broke xserver-xorg out into a jillion modularized packages
<apokryphos> Amaranth: you warmed to him yet? ;-)
<Amaranth> teferi_: and?
<Amaranth> apokryphos: users want him, i'm powerless
<tritium> teferi_, yeah, that's been planned for some time
<serengeti> I know I'm repeating myself, but there's been this flood thing and all... is there a way to set the text console at 1024x768 with refresh rate better than the standard lousy 60Hz? I've heard about radeonfb (my gfx card is Radeon 9100) but don't really know what to do first
<teferi_> tritium: yeah, no hurry, it wasn't a real problem
<apokryphos> Amaranth: :)
<inemo> Amaranth: poking him with a long stick might be more effective than pinging ;)
<teferi_> my current beefs with breezy are all kernel-related anyway
<Amaranth> teferi_: install xserver-xorg-input-{mouse,kbd} and xserver-xorg-driver-foo where foo is the driver you use (skip this is you use a closed source driver)
<Gourami> thank you
<teferi_> Amaranth: did it last night already
<tritium> serengeti, it all depends on what vga modes your video chip supports
<teferi_> like i said, i fixed it, it just came as a surprise
<Amaranth> teferi_: kernel related? you mean the lack of l-r-m?
<teferi_> Amaranth: aye
<tritium> serengeti, the best I can get is vga=792
<Amaranth> blame ATI, for a start
<teferi_> can't upgrade udev until i can use 2.6.12, can't use 2.6.12 until l-r-m finally goes in :)
<Amaranth> afaik ATI has not released drivers that work with 2.6.12 yet
<teferi_> oh.
<teferi_> lovely.
<serengeti> tritium, but it's still 60hz, isn't it
<tritium> Amaranth, I've got to go.  See you later.
<teferi_> i only need it for one driver, i suppose i could just build madwifi by hand for now
<Amaranth> bye
<Amaranth> tritium: are you in the access list yet?
<tritium> Amaranth, which one?
<tritium> for this channel?
<Amaranth> #ubuntu
<tritium> Amaranth, yes, thanks.
<Amaranth> cool
<tanki> it's 2005 why dont we have machines that shave us, like in the jetsons
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> Amaranth, thanks for asking.  See you
<teferi_> tanki: do you really want a robot with a blade near your throat?
<comar> allo. Is it possible to mount a fw disk on ubutu-ppc (g4) ?
<cmatheson> tanki: would you *trust* a machine to do that? yeowza!
<Amaranth> tanki: teach a machine to shave and it'll learn how to cut your throat :)
<teferi_> wow, deranged minds think alike
<tanki> teferi, as long as it has a strong root password, i wouldn't fear
<Synergy> my repositories still don't work
<Synergy> i use FR
<Amaranth> Synergy: try straight archive.ubuntu.com for now
<Synergy> can anyone please help me
<tanki> tell you what though, if an exploit could cost loss of blood, more people would take security seriously
<tanki> lol
<Amaranth> Ok folks, I'll be playing a game.
<Amaranth> If you need an op ping me.
<DekaPink> I'm not impressed with my friend. He wouldn't accept my gift of Ubuntu. xD
<tanki> which game ama
<Amaranth> meaning say my name, don't actually CTCP PING me
<Amaranth> tanki: continuum
<tanki> i raise my hand, if ubuntu was running on a bot that could shave me, as long as it wasn't breezy, i would feel safe
<jasontech> I tried to convert someone, and I thought I had him, but I think he is not liking Linux/Ubuntu now
<teferi_> people focus waaay too hard on "converting" people
<teferi_> make good software, sell it for cheaper than the other guys do (and "free" is about as cheap as it gets :)), and the users will follow
<mumbles> jasontech,  try him with knoppix
<jasontech> Well, he likes the Ubuntu, and will continue using, but he complains from time to time
<tanki> well if the software performs better than it could sell itself
<m1cr0w4v3> i am wanting to use kubuntu in ubuntu how do i switch from gnomes display manager to kdm? there is a command line option what is it please
<Synergy> does anyone also having problems with the repo's
<Synergy> i can't install nothing
<jesper> m1cr0w4v3: apt-get install kdm
<Gourami> !kudos
<teferi_> Synergy: you mean you *can* install stuff? why are you asking, then? :)
<konki_> Synergy, check the topic out..
<m1cr0w4v3> jesper, i have kdm i want it to load at boot
<jesper> m1cr0w4v3: dpkg-reconfigure kdm .. select kdm when prompted
<Gourami> lol ok how and where do I find kubunti, grub menu.lst isnt helping much, all entries are identical
<Synergy> teferi_, i cant install
<Synergy> nothing
<m1cr0w4v3> jesper, good thanku
<nEmiSH> Where can I make a small suggestion about the Live CD/DVD's?
<Synergy> because my repo's don't work
<goldfish> Synergy: using us mirrors?
<serengeti> i've entered sudo modprobe radeonfb in the console and something has changed, but I don't know how to set the resolution
<Synergy> no
<ErmaC`> can someone help me? i want to format my NTFS Disk on wich windows XP is installed....
<Synergy> uk
<teferi_> serengeti: fbset
<teferi_> you will probably have to install it
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, so what's the problem?
<teferi_> also, read the docs, it can be rather confusing :/
<serengeti> teferi thanks I'll try fbset :)
<ErmaC`> there is not exactly a problem WildMagic but i have now ubuntu AND Windows XP i want to format the windows partition so i can use it for ubuntu
<teferi_> good luck, don't blow up your video card
<jorgp2> what wireless G pcmcia cards are supported by hoary?
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, ok. just use fdisk to delete the partition and create a new one in its place...
<teferi_> jorgp2: anything with an atheros chipset, definitely
<serengeti> teferi_, no risk no fun :p
<ErmaC`> ok WildMagic thx
<ErmaC`> i forgot the command
<ErmaC`> thx
<teferi_> serengeti: remember, black smoke is *bad*
<Gourami> grrrrrrrrrrr
<teferi_> :)
<jorgp2> teferi_: I dont know which cards those are
<DekaPink> Is there anything like TMPGenc for linux? :3
<disposable_mike> teferi_: I think the Wiki has a list of known working cards
<teferi_> marvelous, but you're telling the wrong person
<ErmaC`> WildMagic, isn't there something like a script so i just have to select stuff etc in terminal?
<disposable_mike> teferi_: oops, sorry, wrong person
<serengeti> teferi_, I know, black smoke bad, white smoke good :] 
<DekaPink> o.O
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, not that I am aware of. actually this is so simple that you don't even need a script
<zukalk> is it safe to " e2fsck -D " my /dev/hda?
<ErmaC`> i mean something like a program wich views all partitions
<coreyo> where do I set which device is associated with what driver/module for the hal device manager?  When I put in my wireless card, it's associating it with acx_pci, but that'd very buggy.  I'd rather use ndiswrapper.
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, yes. its called fdisk :)
<ErmaC`> it was something like fdisk but it wasn't that i guess
<ErmaC`> oh :(
<ErmaC`> :p
<goldfish> cfdisk?
<goldfish> nm
<ErmaC`> yes that's it i guess goldfish
<yonil> anyone knows where are the settings for the gnome panel setup stored ? (which icons are there and where they are placed etc.)
<teferi_> yonil: some of it is in ~/.gnome2, some of it is probably in gconf
<yonil> teferi_, thanks
<nEmiSH> Where can I make a suggestion about how the Live Ubuntu works?
<teferi_> muck with it by hand at your own risk, yonil
<yonil> im well aware :P
<serengeti> guess what, it actually WORKS! fbset 1024x768-80 gives me a nice text console and, moreover, I can still switch to X using ctrl-alt-F7... THANKS teferi_ :)
<Troy_McClure> !sound
<teferi_> serengeti: no problem, be careful, though, fbcon can have some weird interactions with X
<zukalk> Troy_McClure, ubotu's not here now
<serengeti> teferi_, and as for the moment no smoke has appeared :] 
<enplo00> how can i instruct hald to launch a command when a device is plugged in? more specifically, why doesn't the import from camera dialog popup when a usb PTP (not mass-storage) digital camera is plugged in?
<ErmaC`> WildMagic,  how do i mount this new linux partition? or do i have to format first
<teferi_> enplo00: because you don't have the gphoto2 libraries installed?
<coreyo> how does ubuntu determine which driver/module is associated with which device on boot/hotplug ?
<teferi_> or if you do, because gphoto2 doesn't support your camera?
<teferi_> coreyo: oy, that's buried somewhere...
<enplo00> teferi_: nope, they're installed
<coreyo> teferi: any way to change one of the associations?
<teferi_> coreyo: lemme dig up where you'd do that
<enplo00> teferi_, gphoto2 and gthumb work okay. the device is shown in hal-device-manager, recognized as a ptp camera. no popup though
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, well, there is no such thing as format...once you've mede the parittion in fdisk and if it is called, say, hda3, then you can say mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3 to create an ext3 partition on it
<teferi_> enplo00: hm.
<coreyo> teferi: unfortunately, it prefers some very young/buggy native drivers over good ole ndiswrapper
<alejandro> arf, nice segfaults using video/audio applications with gstreamer 0.8.10
<teferi_> coreyo: system->preferences->removable devices and media
<teferi_> multimedia tab
<teferi_> is "import digital photographs when connected" checked?
<spanglesontoast> got any ideas of fixing my partition table
<enplo00> teferi_, yes
<teferi_> hm.
<teferi_> well, i don't have a ptp camera to test with, so i don't think i'm going to be of much help from there on out
<ErmaC`> WildMagic, wath do i have to do now?
<teferi_> sorry, man
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to fix the partition table?
<teferi_> spanglesontoast: what did you do to it?
<enplo00> it's ok, thanks anyway :)
<spanglesontoast> gparted killed it
<jorgp2> it seems all netgear cards are support out of the box
<eno__> could someone please help me with repartitioning my drive?
<spanglesontoast> how can I fix it?
<serengeti> can I include ubuntu backports in sources.list in such a way that I could install new packages from there, but during dist-upgrade it would be ignored?
<apokryphos> serengeti: yes, you can comment it out when doing dist-upgrade
<ErmaC`> how do i add my 40Gb hdd to my ubuntu? :s can someone explain me this i'm new to linux....
<Davey> ErmaC`: its in your machine, right?
<ErmaC`> yes
<Davey> ErmaC`: and formatted as what?
<ErmaC`> as ntfs
<coreyo> teferi_: I only see options for removable media.  I'm trying to associate my wireless card with ndiswrapper as opposed to acx_pci
<ErmaC`> because there is  woindows xp on it
<ErmaC`> i need to format it first but dunno how
<teferi_> coreyo: yes, i'm looking
<serengeti> apokryphos thanks I just thought there was some parameter or something that would make this happen automatically :)
<teferi_> coreyo: the stuff i said earlier was to enplo00
<coreyo> teferi_: sorry, you put my name on front of it.  I'd assume this is all somewhere in the hal configuration?
<HaroldJohnson> !Windows
<toasta> where does gnome install to?
<teferi_> coreyo: actually, it has nothing to do with hal
<HaroldJohnson> !hal
<coreyo> coreyo: is ubuntu still using kudzu or something?
<teferi_> by the time hal hears about a device, the module should have already been loaded, shouldn't it?
<teferi_> hmm
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, if you do fdisk -l /dev/hda what numer does the ntfs partition have?
<HaroldJohnson> Morning, everyone
<toasta> anyone out there?
<HaroldJohnson> Awesome news: I
<eno__> could someone help me with repartitioning my primary paritition?  I can't get access because it is active and I can't unmount.  should I boot from the cd and use some command line thing?
<HaroldJohnson> toasta, Yes, I am
<coreyo> WildMagic: 7
<billytwowilly> well, thanks to a wonky usb hub I have corrupted the file system on my flash drive (mpio fy400)
<HaroldJohnson> Awesome news, everyone: I've got my wireless card working.
<toasta> lol, do you know where gnome istalls to
<billytwowilly> how do I format it with fat32 in linux?
<ErmaC`> WildMagic, /dev/hda1               1        4865    39078081   83  Linux
<eno__> I tried booting in knoppix but that wouldn't do it either
<WildMagic> coreyo, huh?
<ziil> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers (every time i run a fulscreen app my screens frequency is changed from 85hz to 87hz) how to make it stop that
<HaroldJohnson> toasta: Sorry, I don't know
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, that is your linux partition..what is your ntfs partition?
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, I think you need to do some serious rtfm'ing
<HaroldJohnson> toasta,
<HaroldJohnson> toasta, Sorry, I don't know that.
<ErmaC`> no no WildMagic  i fdisk't it already to a linux but it isn't mounted yet
<ErmaC`> that was the original ntfs
<coreyo> WildMagic: sorry, wrong person :)
<fd> hey all i have a litte problem with gnome
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, Hmm...well, if you are really sure that the partition is /dev/hda1, then give mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<HaroldJohnson> Aargh, I need more coffee
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, once that is done, you can use mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /wherever
<new> hey all
<serengeti> eno__ I've used http://www.sysresccd.org/ and it's quite good
<serengeti> eno__ there's qtparted which feels just like Partition Magic
<ziil> noone?
<ErmaC`> wildcat
<ErmaC`> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /hd1
<ErmaC`>          << i do this
<ErmaC`> yes then it says /hd1 does not exist...
<toasta> its cool thanks for responding to my question
<WildMagic> ErmaC`, mkdir /hd1 :)
<goldfish> ErmaC`: you need to make /hd1
<serengeti> eno__ and it doesn't mount any partitions by default
<Troy_McClure> what command do i have to put in my fstab to make programs executable by users on a windows partition
<teferi_> coreyo: poke around in /etc/hotplug
<eno__> serengeti:well mine is automatically mounted because my ubuntu is installed there... but what I need is to shrink it cause I want to install free bsd
<eno__> so I can put unix on my resume
<Determinist> hey guys , a problem: installed a dual boot system with hoary and winxp, grub as boot loader. now, every time i boot into winxp it corrupts grub and the system become unbootable. any idea how to boot both into hoary and XP without it fucking up my boot loader?
<WildMagic> hey guys, I did apt-get update and then tried apt-get install automake1.4 and some other packages... it frequently gives up and mentions an MD5 mismatch... is the repository screwed up?
<ricosuave17> the problem is evertime i load into gnome i get an error pop up saying that the panel is already loaded and it will exit but i click on it and it pop ups again and again
<goldfish> WildMagic: if it us then , yes.
<othernoob> WildMagic: don't use the us.archives...
<Determinist> any idea please guys? i've searched the forums but didnt find anything relevant
<ErmaC`> WildMagic, thanks m8
<ErmaC`> ;)
<WildMagic> goldfish, othernoob : oh yeah....these are us archives
<billytwowilly> ubuntu automatically mounted my usb flash drive. How do I find out what it mounted and where?
<eno__> I think I will just wipe my drive; format it so that I can install OS/2 Ubuntu, XP and free bsd and then never touch another computer again
<billytwowilly>  /etc/fstab idoesn't have anything in it relating to the automatically mounted flash drive.
<DigitalFox|RO> billatq, run mount
<DigitalFox|RO> just with no options
<DigitalFox|RO> it will tell you
<Determinist> eno__, great , how would you boot into winxp without it fucking grub up? :P
<othernoob> WildMagic: use some other then.. ca. uk. de. fi. or whatever ;)
<teferi_> billytwowilly: it's somewhere under /media
<DigitalFox|RO> it's most likely a mountpoint on /media
<eno__> port the kernel; or somehting I don't know
<serengeti> eno__ so just get this system rescue cd, boot from it, enter run_qtparted and here you go
<billytwowilly> teferi_, I know where it is. I need to know what in /dev it mounted there.. I need to format the flash drive because a wonky usb hub caused a filesystem corruption.
<teferi_> ah
<teferi_> cat /proc/mounts or run mount with no options, yeah
<billytwowilly> running mount with no options worked. thank you.
<WildMagic> othernoob, thanks
<othernoob> WildMagic: you're welcome
<mpmc> how do I install the win32 codsecs for wmv/a?
<mpmc> codecs*
<serengeti> eno__ qtparted looks like this http://www.sysresccd.org/images/screenshots-small.png it can resize partitions
<othernoob> use synaptic to get the w32codec package
<Discipulus> apt-get install w32codec
<philwil> mpmc: ubuntuguide.org
<Discipulus> ugh
<ricosuave17> ?? hello can anyone help me?
<Discipulus> philwil, DO NOT SAY THAT EVER AGAIN!
<Discipulus> philwil, that's kickban material right there
<leroj> :o
<othernoob> why does everyone hate the ubuntuguide
<Discipulus> othernoob, it's on the wiki site
<mpmc> Reading package lists... Done
<mpmc> Building dependency tree... Done
<mpmc> E: Couldn't find package w32codec
<Gourami> ubuntuguide :)
<tanki> can't say wiki with a straight face
<goldfish> w32codecs
<Discipulus> mpmc, you need to change your sources.list
<othernoob> Discipulus: i don't read the wiki
<spamalope> wiki wiki
<Discipulus> mpmc, to include backports
<Gourami> lol @ tanki
<Discipulus> othernoob, then get the fuck out
<tanki> what's a difference between wiki and digg
<goldfish> w32codecs not w32codec
<othernoob> Discipulus: aww, need to get laid huh :p
<Discipulus> goldfish, oh, my bad
<tanki> aren't diggs blogs that allow users to contribute
<eno__> thanks for the advice serengeti
<philwil> again, ubuntuguide.org ;)
<Gourami> Discipulus thats not very nice
<goldfish> Discipulus: he prolly needs to do what u said too :)
<Discipulus> othernoob, if you said that to my face you'd quickly find yourself 6 feet under
<mpmc> E: Couldn't find package win32codecs
<goldfish> philwil: dont paste that site.
<mpmc> oh really :P
<goldfish> Discipulus: hah :)
<othernoob> Discipulus: now i'm really scared lol
<Discipulus> mpmc, search the wiki for updating your sources.list
<Discipulus> othernoob, you should be, I've got a 44 smithen wessen sittin in my lap
<eno__> people in here are usually so nice . . .
<Bols> firefox 1.0.5 is not yet in the tree of ubuntu or am I just dreaming?
<othernoob> Discipulus: then use it ;)
<Discipulus> eno__, not when people mention ubuntuguide, that PISSES me off
<Discipulus> othernoob, I will, on you
<Gourami> yeah and he'll shoot you right through the internet
<serengeti> eno__ no problem, I've used that cd to shrink win xp's NTFS partition that came preinstalled with my thinkpad and it worked :) so I hope it'll work for you too.
<goldfish> firefox sux0rz.
<dr_willis> Bols,  heck last i looked we were useing a 1.03 patched.
<othernoob> Discipulus: aww. why so hostile :P is it because you're a dumbfucking idiot? :p
<Discipulus> someone add NOT to say ubuntuguide in the topic, PLEASE?
<eno__> that's perfect, thanks for being helpful
<billytwowilly> mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdd' (use -I if wanted)
<billytwowilly> how do I fix that ^ ?
* dr_willis has yet to hear the whole story behind ubuntuguide. 
<dr_willis> :P
<serengeti> eno__ but make backup first :] 
<Discipulus> othernoob, no, the only "dumbfucking idiot" is you for mentioning ubuntuguide, which is nothing more than a set of instructions, which doesn't help people that are new to ubuntu at ALL
<billytwowilly> it's a usb flash drive. it attaches to the system and is mounted as the whole device..
<othernoob> Discipulus: my little hypocrite, if by all means you ever had read the wiki, you would have come across the ubuntu code of conduct.
<Discipulus> othernoob, just gives them a bunch of instructions, which doesn't help many people, just installs software for them, they don't learn anything
<goldfish> it also messes up their sources.list
<Discipulus> othernoob, I have read the wiki, and quite frankly I don't give a fuck about a code of conduct
<Discipulus> othernoob, piss me off and you'll regret it
<Gourami> obviously
<Bols> dr_willis, ok thanks ... but does it mean that it's an older version patched with the newer security fixes?
<husher> um, you guys mind toning it down a bit?
<othernoob> Discipulus: aww, but you care about what it says about the ubuntuguide?
<mostrodibiscotti> good day, mates
<spamalope> irc drama
<Discipulus> othernoob, I don't give a fuck about ANY code of conduct
<othernoob> Discipulus: i so don't give a fuck about you and your existence lol
<philwil> Discipulus: you might want to explain before getting hostile, just makes you an ass
<Gourami> hahaha
<billytwowilly> lol. error message explains it. nice.
* spamalope gets the popcorn.
* billytwowilly is too used to windows error messages
<Gourami> philwil I think he may have been an ass to start off with... :(
<Discipulus> spamalope, no need for popcorn, I don't like wasting my time on people such as othernoob, who are better Windows
<_MM_> hi all, which package do I need to satisfy -lcrypto dep?
<Discipulus> Gourami, only on a bad day :-P
<othernoob> Discipulus: would you repeat that in English again :p
<mpmc> can someone send me the win32codecs?
<spamalope> who are better Windows
<spamalope> ?
<dr_willis> Bols,  basicially tahts how i understand it.
<_MM_> anyone?
<othernoob> Discipulus: i know you have skipped some classes, but really..flaming should be learnt properly my little boy
<billytwowilly> mpmc: they are all on mplayerhq.hu
<Discipulus> othernoob, I said you're better off using Windows, wtf you gonna do about it?
<Gourami> ok Discipulus u get the benefit of the doubt but be nice now, I also mentioned the unmentionable before I new it had "issues"
<othernoob> Discipulus: you're just a dumbfucked follower
<spamalope> nothing wrong with windows
<mostrodibiscotti> I followed the unofficial Ubuntu guide, and I got Apache installed and running, and I got PHP4 installed but apparantly something is not right.  Whenever I go to display loclahost\testphp.php in firefox, it asks if I want to open or save it, so it's not interpreting it the way it's supposed to
<mostrodibiscotti> just sees it as a file
<spamalope> all OS are good if you know what you're doing
<mostrodibiscotti> what am I missing?
<Discipulus> othernoob, what makes you say that?
<philwil> Discipulus: you must be about 12 years old
<Discipulus> philwil, what makes you say that?
<othernoob> Discipulus: what do you care you idiot? you don't care about anything intelligent :p
<Discipulus> because I can guarantee you a 12 year old doesn't use grammer the way I do
<_MM_> anyone tried compiling xsupplicant on 5.04?
<Discipulus> othernoob, I'm far more intelligent than you
<othernoob> Discipulus: you're quite right, most 12 year olds use proper grammar
<dr_willis> "My Brain is Bigger then your Brain"
<Gourami> ok you two... get a room !
<othernoob> Discipulus: is that why your English sucks?
<husher> mostrodibiscotti, i think it's in your .htaccess file
<spamalope> epenis contest!!!!11111
* spamalope whips his out.
<Discipulus> othernoob, my english is probably better than yours.
<goldfish> "Me penis is more elongated than yours."
<philwil> done here
<_MM_> oh well..
* dr_willis wins in the Diameter Catagory.
<othernoob> Discipulus: you've had too many misspellings so far to make that even remotely true..
<Discipulus> othernoob, name one...
<othernoob> Discipulus: "grammer"
<philwil> othernoob: not worth the time
<husher> mostrodibiscotti, or possibly the php.ini file, it has to do with they file type apache is presenting it as
<Discipulus> othernoob, grammer is one of the most commonly misspelled words in the english language
<spamalope> grammar ftw
<Gourami> lol
<othernoob> Discipulus: so?
<goldfish> #0-day-1337-grammar-warz , you too.
<Discipulus> philwil, why you backing him up when he started it?
<husher> ok, Discipulus, othernoob, take this off the channel
<othernoob> Discipulus: aww, are we playing victim now?
<spamalope> http://www.answers.com/grammar&r=67
<mostrodibiscotti> ok, will check those
<Gourami> lol @ spamalope
<mostrodibiscotti> thanks, husher
<husher> np
<_MM_> anyone feeling helpful here?
<Gourami> ok this is probably the most fun i've had on #Ubuntu, thanks guys
<spamalope> < Discipulus> othernoob, grammer is one of the most commonly misspelled words
<spamalope>               in the english language
<spamalope> thats bash.org worthy
<FlyingSquirrel32> okay, I've edited my menu file, how do I get flux to use it?
<goldfish> _MM_: ask away.
<husher> _MM_, ask the question
<goldfish> FlyingSquirrel32: reload config?
<luzbelito> hi to all. wich program can i use like hyperterminal in linux ????
<zAo^> what happens when I remove capplets? (cuz of dependency)
<_MM_> goldfish, I am trying to compile xsupplicant from source and I come up with this error:
<husher> luzbelito: for serial port access?
<othernoob> spamalope: you really think so? lol
<_MM_> configure: error: library 'crypto' is required for Open1x
<_MM_> which package provides -lcrypto?
<luzbelito> husher: yes. console access
<Discipulus> libgcrypt?
<FlyingSquirrel32> goldfish, umm am i supposed to type that into the shell?
<Determinist> i wonder if a standard edimax home router can be used as a switch without the router functionality ... :/
<goldfish> FlyingSquirrel32: no, it's in the fluxbox menu.
<zAo^> _MM_, sudo apt-get install crypto++-dev
<zAo^> i think
<frank> Determinist: plug everything in the front, it should work
<_MM_> I have libgcrypt installed..
<zAo^> dev-pkg?
<philwil> luzbelito: minicom
<_MM_> lemme try crypto++-dev
<luzbelito> philwil: thanks
<zAo^> when you compile, you need the source
<FlyingSquirrel32> goldfish: No, somehow it seems I don't have the normal menu just xterm, restart and exit
<zAo^> no1 on that capplets remove thing?
<philwil> luzbelito: np, use it all the time to access router consoles
<_MM_> hmm.. "E: Couldn't find package crypto++-dev"
<goldfish> FlyingSquirrel32: your new menu has an error in it so, what file did u edit?
<WildMagic> hey guys, my glade/gtk+ app compiles adn runs perfectly everywhere...when I compile on my shiny new hoary box, libglade refuses to acknowledge the presence of all my signal handlers...is this an Ubuntu issue?
<zAo^> _MM_, srry libcrypto++-dev
<mostrodibiscotti> if in a terminal
<mostrodibiscotti> I wanted to find a file
<mostrodibiscotti> what would the syntax be
<mostrodibiscotti> find *.*
<zAo^> WildMagic, not as far as I know
<goldfish> mostrodibiscotti: find / -name BLAH
<_MM_> haa.. fetching...
<Determinist> frank, well see , i have this: one cable modem (no VPN, straight connection) , 2 PCs. I want the PCs to take IPs from my ISP's dhcp , not from the router's dhcp ... question is , if i disable the NAT would the router behave as a switch would?
<husher> mostrodibiscotti, try 'locate file'
<luzbelito> ok. another thing: i had a strange problem to upload files from mounted fat32 partition. i cant do it with mozilla. but if i do from ext3 partition, it uploads well. i had it configured with rw, umask=000. where is the problem please ?????
<FlyingSquirrel32> well, I got that menu from the start, before I edited anything. I just now edited ~/.fluxbox/menu.
<_MM_> nope..
<_MM_> still complains of missing -lcrypto
<_MM_> ;(
<WildMagic> zAo^, any idea how to go about analysing it? the same code works perfectly on my other distros
<FlyingSquirrel32> before I edited it, it was there but empty.
<husher> luzbelito, i was gonna say komport, but it doesn't seem to be in the package list
<zAo^> WildMagic, what msg do you get?
<zAo^> tried google?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm on ubuntu and used the packages made for ubuntu
<WildMagic> zAo^, libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button1_clicked'.
<auk> hey, where are info pages located?
<auk> your hd or a remote server?
<goldfish> FlyingSquirrel32: hmm, weird. mine was never empty, hm, try restarting flux i suppose, usually there is a configure fluxbox section in the menu though..
<_MM_> zAo^,  to me? I did.. no luck.
<WildMagic> zAo^, yeah..google shows nothing...I am also asking in #gtk+ but they are strangely silent today
<zAo^> WildMagic, this reports it:
<zAo^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30485
<frank> Determinist: I think if you don't use the WAN port of the router, all the other ports work as a switch. I don't know if an ISP will give two IPs to one modem at the same time but maybe
<luzbelito> ok. another thing: i had a strange problem to upload files from mounted fat32 partition. i cant do it with mozilla. but if i do from ext3 partition, it uploads well. i had it configured with rw, umask=000. where is the problem please ?????
<Determinist> frank, i've helped design the DHCP pools for that ISP , i work there so yeah , they'll give me 2 IPs :)
<coreyo> teferi_: My apologies, I got sidetracked an the buffer is full.  Any luck finding anything out about device/module mappings?
<frank> Determinist: man you probably know a hell of lot more than me about this stuff, then ;-)
<WildMagic> zAo^, nah, I saw it...backporting does not help
<Determinist> frank, just trying to save up the time since i cant be arsed to experiment right now lol
<ploum> I knew it !
<ploum> X is broken in breezy :-D
<Discipulus> ploum, not broken, just don't work correctly
<philwil> any idea why apt gives MD5Sum mismatch? (Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/minicom/minicom_2.1-8_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch)
<Discipulus> ploum, they changed the location of the xorg executable and didn't update the gdm.conf
<mumbles-ccna-out> right
<othernoob> philwil: because you're using the us.archives
<mumbles-ccna-out> college then out
<teferi_> coreyo: yeah, poke around in /etc/hotplug, maybe
<ploum> Discipulus: Here, I cannot start X alone, it doesn't find the module keyboard !
<philwil> othernoob:I assume there is something wrong with it
<othernoob> philwil: use some other archive. ca, uk, de, fi ...
<Synergy> anyone problems with  the repositories
<othernoob> philwil: indeed. the us.archives are screwed atm
<Discipulus> ploum, then I don't know what the problem is, I haven't had any problems with it
<teferi_> errr
<teferi_> wait
<teferi_> this is a pcmcia (or cardbus) card, right?
<billytwowilly> ok, so I did a mkfs.vat -I -n MPIO\ FY400 /dev/sda on my usb flash drive/mp3 player and now it mounts read only. What did I do wrong?
<ploum> Discipulus: my advice : don't restart X ;-)
<philwil> othernoob: thanks
<teferi_> coreyo: if this is a pcmcia/cardbus card, look in /etc/pcmcia
<WildMagic> zAo^, oh, I solved it...I forgot to add -Wl,--export-dynamic to my CFLGS :)
<_MM_> pardon the noon question, but if the universe shows a more recent version of a package why doesn't synaptic get it for upgrade?
<ploum> _MM_: it's about priorities
<ploum> also called : apt-pinning
<othernoob> philwil: you're welcome
<ploum> google for it, you will understand...perhaps (it's not easy)
<_MM_> ploum, meaning? I am from Fedora world, so a bit dense on this..
<frank> _MM_: a package cannot be in main and universe at the same time
<Synergy> can someone pass his sources.list to me
<Determinist> i wonder , can i enable the use of the extra buttons on a mouse under ubuntu?
<_MM_> oh..
<ErmaC`> yesterday i mounted an audio-cdrom driver or something so i can play Audio-cd's but now when i insert an data-cd it doesnt work :s i cant read the cd  only audiocd's can be read now :s
<G|immer> hello all
<ErmaC`> how can i fix it?
<Garrison> would someone mind pointing me to any sort of OSS documentation that can tell me how to get it working again? I broke it getting ALSA working
<Determinist> got a microsoft intelliwhatever mouse with 5 buttons and can only use the scrollwheele and 2 standard buttons
<teferi_> Garrison: if you have alsa working, why do you want  oss?
<Davey> Determinist: search the forums
<goldfish> Determinist: howto on ubuntuforums.
<Garrison> oss for analog input, I have a dual-box setup going
<_MM_> oh well, looks like my wireless is not gonna work in univ for some time :(
<Garrison> the windoze box puts sound out to my linux box's line-in
<G|immer> is the ubuntu update from firefox 104 to 1.05 out yet? i cannote seem to fing it.
<coreyo> teferi_: it's pcmcia, but not handled as such.  The acx_100 driver is nowhere in any of the pcmcia config files.
<teferi_> foo.
<teferi_> um.
<jp> why when I add the blog applet I got: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_BlogApplet". ? Thanks guys
<ricosuave17> anyone use superkaramba
<ErmaC`> yesterday i mounted an audio-cdrom driver or something so i can play Audio-cd's but now when i insert an data-cd it doesnt work :s i cant read the cd  only audiocd's can be read now :s
<ErmaC`> how can i fix it?
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: yes
<Garrison> teferi_; ?
<ricosuave17> apokryphos, : dude im using the liquid weather thing but all i see are weird characters no letters
<teferi_> Garrison: er, also does analog input too
<teferi_> alsa, even
<coreyo> teferi_: nothing in hotplug either.  There's got to be a giant database somewhere...
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: what version of superkaramba and what version of liquid weather
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: join #kubuntu
<teferi_> coreyo: quite...
<teferi_> hm.
<Garrison> teferi_; I use my Fibre-Optic S/PDIF out, and analog line-in. I can't get my analog line-in to put out through my Digital S/PDIF
<frank> ricosuave17: check which version of karaba your applet requires
<jp> why when I add the blog applet I got: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_BlogApplet". ? Thanks guys
<teferi_> Garrison: you've exhausted my linux sound knowledge
<mr>  /join #kubuntu
<LeeColleton> can I use my bluetooth headset with ubuntu somehow?
<jorgp2> what is the status of cd shipments, I ordered cd's like 6+ weeks ago and still nothing
<Garrison> jorgp2; took me ~7-8 weeks.
<jorgp2> is there a way to check status?
<Garrison> jorgp2; nope, it's coming standard mail. Mailman'll drop a package at your house.
<mostrodibiscotti> Husher
<bluefoxicy> damnit xlibs >/
<mostrodibiscotti> I have located the php.ini file
<mostrodibiscotti> but its big
<lpk> Hello. Why do my QT applications look like shit?
* bluefoxicy watches the xlibs install script break repetedly.
<teferi_> bluefoxicy: it's not hard to fix. clean out /etc/X11/xkb by hand
<ricosuave17> but i see the icons
<husher> mostrodibiscotti, yes, it i
<bluefoxicy> teferi_:  I rm -rf'd that.
<mostrodibiscotti> some stuff I do not understand, what should I be looking for
<teferi_> bluefoxicy: that did it for me
<lpk> They have "old" fonts and a dull colouring :S
<husher> s/i/is/
<lpk> Anyone had similiar problems with 5.04? :S
<bluefoxicy> dpkg: error processing xlibs (--configure):
<bluefoxicy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bluefoxicy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bluefoxicy>  xlibs
<bluefoxicy> teferi_:  it's not telling me the problem
<bluefoxicy> even with debug shit turned on
<teferi_> bluefoxicy: nothing before that?
<husher> mostrodibiscotti, post it to #flood
<bluefoxicy> Setting up xlibs (6.8.2-41) ...
<bluefoxicy> that's before it
<GigaClon> how to I install kubuntu from the install disc
<teferi_> that sucks. sorry.
<ashok> how to change password in ubuntu ?
<jp> why when I add the blog applet I got: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_BlogApplet". ? Thanks guys
<Determinist> any idea about my grub question? shall i repeat it?
<husher> ashok, 'passwd' on a command line
* bluefoxicy mkdir's /etc/X11/xkb and it works
<bluefoxicy> that was stupid.
<bluefoxicy> it dies if the dir it's removing is n't there.
<husher> Determinist, repeat away
<teferi_> heh
<teferi_> yeah
<teferi_> jp: that's not really enough information to go on
<jorgp2> Garrison: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/user.cgi
<husher> Determinist, did you ever get your other mouse buttons working?
<Determinist> not yet , gonna try that once i figure out how to solve my grub issue
<husher> Determinist, it's pretty easy, let me know when you're done w/ the grub issue
<jorgp2> Garrison: it says mine was shipping 6/11
<ashok> thanks husher
<jorgp2> looks like 5 weeks ago
<Determinist> now: this system has 2 HDs , old one = 60GB with winxp on it. new one = 40 gig with ubuntu on it. used the pressed CD i got from shipit to install hoary on the 40 gig drive and installed grub to hda (60gb) - mbr.
<Determinist> the problem is it all works fine till i boot into winxp
<jorgp2> heh, breezy will be out by the time I get hoary cd's
<coreyo> teferi_: I guess before going to bed tonight, I could always "grep -r acx_pci /*'
<Sonderblade> how can you specify in nautilus that a program should be run in a terminal?
<Determinist> after i restart grub just dies , it reboots when it loads.
<teferi_> coreyo: i started on that in /usr/share
<teferi_> coreyo: it's in discover's device database, but i don't know if that's what hotplug uses
<Determinist> any idea how this can be solved? i cant have winxp screw up grub every time i run it
<ashok> how do i login as root ?
<teferi_> ashok: you don't, you use sudo
<fonsken> anyone knows how to disable indent for c-file in vim?
<mostrodibiscotti> how would I post the whole thing all at once?
<mostrodibiscotti> would I have to do in sections?
<ashok> oki teferi_
<husher> ashok, np
<husher> Determinist,try making your Ubuntu disk the primary, and installing grub there
<teferi_> Determinist: that's really weird...i dual-booted winxp and linux for over a year without having anything like that happen
<coreyo> teferi_: where is discover's database located?
<teferi_> coreyo: /usr/share/discover
<uRolph> how to I search for files?
<apokryphos> uRolph: on command line? find or locate
<husher> uRolph, try 'locate file'
<goldfish> uRolph: find / -name file
<spamalope> find / -name nameoffile
<spamalope> doh
<teferi_> coreyo: ah, i had an idea
* spamalope is too slow.
<teferi_> coreyo: check out modules.pcimap in /lib/modules/<your kernel ver>
<goldfish> spamalope: Blame the lag.
* spamalope blames the lag.
<goldfish> :)
<ubuntu> hello
<goldfish> goodbye
<spamalope> ubuntur: fancy seeing you here
<coreyo> teferi_: how do I get the hex values for my actual card?
<teferi_> coreyo: lspci will give you the pci id
<teferi_> coreyo: alternatively, grep for the module name and change it to ndiswrapper :)
<coreyo> teferi_: vi :/acx_pci ... but there are multiple lines
<teferi_> coreyo: okay, plug in your card, run lspci -v, look for your card
<teferi_> it'll give you pci id, vendor, subvendor, etc
<stan-am> hello everyone, i was just wondering if someone could give me a hand, i just downloaded amsn messenger and after i untar the file i dont really know which file to install or how to
<stan-am> i do have an amsn-installer.gz file but i dont know any commands 4 that
<luzbelito> can anyone help me to use minicom for connect console????
<coreyo> teferi_: -v doesn't show anything different.  I get some hex values, but they look nothing like the format that's in the file
<Determinist> erm , how does one restart xorg?
<teferi_> coreyo: you're rapidly exhausting the limits of my knowledge of pci...
<luzbelito> can anyone help me to use minicom for connect console????
<teferi_> coreyo: change 'em all and see what happens :P
<teferi_> (back up the file first!)
<azeem> Determinist: /etc/init.d/gdm restart, I'd say
<coreyo> teferi_: haha... I guess that's always a possibility
<Determinist> k
<stan-am> can anyone help me with my amsn problem?
<stan-am> i just downloaded amsn messenger and after i untar the file i dont really know which file to install or how to
<luzbelito> can anyone help me to use minicom for connect console????
<stan-am>  i do have an amsn-installer.gz file but i dont know any commands 4 that
<disposable_mike> stan-am: after you untar the file, you should be able to do a ./Configure and then make install
<crossbar> hm.  the topic says dont use breezy.  but i changed my sources to update from breezy, which i think a few of the respositories worked--then i changed it back.  was that not recommended?  it did seem to update a lot of libraries
<teferi_> crossbar: breezy's going through some huge changes at the moment
<stan-am> ./Configure and the name of the amsn.installer.gz?
<azeem> crossbar: maybe you didn't run apt-get update or reload in between
<crossbar> sure i did
<Determinist> husher, mouse thing didnt work mate
<disposable_mike> stan-am: no, just go to the root directory of the folder that you un-tarred the file to and run "./Configure"
<luzbelito> stan-am: use ./configure and make and make install in directory
<pepsi> breezy is fun :D you get to break X all the time
<xliu> I created a link (using ln command) to a html file which is store in /home/xliu/jdk/, but the html page can not show correctly if I run from the link, it is because it can not find other required pages in /.../jdk/,
<pepsi> whats /.../?
<crossbar> hm you guys are the only people i know who answer peoples questions that are easily found in the user guide.  ++nice
<husher> Determinist: check here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/65492
<xliu> so how can i do, masters?
<hodgman> I'm just curious, is there a simple way of looking at the docs in /usr/share/doc/ with out having to extract them..all the files I'm seeing are in .gz format
<Gourami> when ripping from dvd to file, what extension should it have ?
<crossbar> with you relentless help, im starting to think you guys are advanced bots.  i want your source code ;D
<stan-am> disposable_mike: when i run it inside the untared directory its saying "no such file or directory"
<irsad07> LAN
<irsad07> MALLAR
<irsad07> NABNZ
<xliu> af
<irsad07> xliu : af ne lan:)))))))))
<disposable_mike> stan-am: do a dir and if there are any remaining .gz or .tar files, extract them first
<xliu> pepsi, /.../ means /home/xliu, which is shown above
<xliu> irsad07, ?
<stan-am> disposable_mike: "}done
<irsad07> sikecem hepiniz
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<nomis_> ?
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<dark> mmm
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<dark> ok
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<spamalope> who me?
<stan-am> r u ok dude?
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<spamalope> :)
<ed1t> how do i install java SDK?
<dark> silly kiddies :x
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> irsad07, yes
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> yes
<Gourami> another disgruntled windows user...
<nomis_> Amaranth, bob2 daniels :)
<disposable_mike> sigh...a mod, please?
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<Efwis> can anyone help figure out how to put my kernel back to the original one?
<ricosuave17> yes
<ricosuave17> tes
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> yes
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> yes
<xliu> edlt,just go to www.sun.com to download the jdk
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> yes
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> yes
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<spamalope> irsad07 ~irsad07@85.98.101.17
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> yes
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<spamalope> feel free to ddos
<ricosuave17> yes
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<ricosuave17> yes
<xliu> stop!
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Triffid_Hunter]  by ChanServ
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
<Amaranth> ahem
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ed1t> i mean JDK
<Amaranth> Stop.
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Triffid_Hunter]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<irsad07> FUCK YOU
* irsad07 was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<stan-am> go msconfig ureself DUDE!
<thenuke> xliu: stop not ignoring him :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b irsad07!*@*]  by tritium
<disposable_mike> thank you
<ricosuave17> poor dude
<thenuke> we really need more active ops in here :)
<xliu> ok, thenuke
<Seveas> thenuke, nah
<xliu> Amaranth is the administrator?
<Gourami> lol stan-am
<Seveas> this was solved quickly :)
<thenuke> Seveas: why do we not?
<Efwis> since I'm sure mine got lost in that flood I'll ask again
<Amaranth> One of them.
<Efwis> can anyone help figure out how to put my kernel back to the original one?
<Seveas> thenuke, there are enough
<stan-am> Gourami: hehe
<Efwis> i got the updated Kernel last month, but now have my apps dont' work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.98.101.17]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b irsad07!*@*]  by tritium
<thenuke> Seveas: enough maybe but there are not any active at the moment when you need them
<Gourami> my question too, I want to copy a dvd to my pc with VLC, it asks for a filename but does not present an extension, what should it be ??
<crossbar> efwis, do you use grub?
<Amaranth> can someone put that in the wiki for me? i gtg
<Efwis> yes
<xliu> Efwis, which apps do not work?
<Efwis> blender and some of my game apps that I installed from the repos
<crossbar> you might have an option at boot, that lists first a kernel, next a recovery mode, then under that, another kernel
<disposable_mike> Gourami: I'm not too familiar with vlc, but DVD files are almost always .ts and .vob singular, and IFO/ISO image
<stan-am> im having problems trying to install amsn, can anyone who did install it give me the steps?
<leroj> hey guys
<anacron> hey, in xmms menu and dillo panel fonts were bigger last time i looked at them, but now they are so tiny it's very hard to see them, what will cause this, and how can i fix it to back
<brade> hello fellow ubuntu users
<crossbar> if you do, boot with that
<Efwis> it only shows the kernel and recovery mode
<tritium> thenuke, we do the best we can with the availability we have.
<luzbelito> stan-am: use ./configure and make and make install in directory
<leroj> i need a player that can play mpegs
<Gourami> thanks disposable_mike i'll give that a try
<stan-am> where do i use ./Configure?
<thenuke>  /names
<xliu> leroj, i think mplayer or the default player in Ubuntu can play mpeg
<stan-am> do i put anything after that?
<tritium> stan-am, amsn in available in the repos
<tritium> why build it?
<disposable_mike> also, you could use gaim
<stan-am> no idea what u r saying
<leroj> xliu, it doesn't
<ed1t> how do i install JDK?
<thenuke> tritium: five "active"(?) ops on chan with 400+ users
<leroj> and apt-get won't install mplayer
<stan-am> i am using gaim, im just trying to learn how to install sth
<crossbar> if not, edit your /boot/grub/menu.list to change the boot= parimeter to your older kernel in your /boot directory, or try changing your menu.lst to menu.lst~ which is a backup
<xliu> leroj, strange, because in my laptop they can :(
<Efwis> ok thanks will try that
<leroj> :(
<disposable_mike> leroj: you have to specify mplayer type (ie, apt-get install mplayer-586)
<leroj> ooh
<leroj> ok
<stan-am> tritium, what do u mean by amsn in available in the repos?
<leroj> thanks
<anacron> hey, in xmms menu and dillo panel fonts were bigger last time i looked at them, but now they are so tiny it's very hard to see them, what will cause this, and how can i fix it to back how it was before
<tritium> thenuke, well like I said, we're doing the best we can.  In my case, I'm in the middle of finishing my dissertation.  I can't be here all the time.
<tritium> stan-am, in the ubuntu package reposotories
<Determinist> husher, mouse buttons work , thank you mate :)
<tritium> !repositories
<husher> Determinist, np
<tritium> ah, forgot about ubotu being gone
<xliu> everyone, which app do you use for MSN messaging?
<leroj> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<stan-am> awesome, can u give me the steps to install it from there tritium?
<anacron> xliu: bitlbee (msn client for irc)
<leroj> that's what happens when i try to install mplayer
<husher> xliu: gaim
<crossbar> hm.  i noticed that ubuntu was installing an old version of gaim by default
<ed1t> anyone know how do i install java JDK?
<crossbar> but once i installed gaim-encryption, it upgraded my gaim--though before it didnt seem to need upgrading
<stan-am> awesome, can u give me the steps to install it from the repositories tritium?
<husher> mostrodibiscotti, your php.ini file looks ok to me
<tritium> stan-am, read this, and follow the instructions to add at least the universe repo: http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<mostrodibiscotti> ok
<tritium> stan-am, then, "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<mostrodibiscotti> thanks
<stan-am> thnx a lot dawg
<tritium> ed1t, yes
<mostrodibiscotti> I will keep messing with it
<xliu> I am using gaim, it is good, but it doesn't provide audio chat :(
<mostrodibiscotti> thanks for your help though, very grateful
<ed1t> tritium, its like fakeroot and something...i forgot
<tritium> stan-am, download Sun's .bin installer.  Install the ubuntu package called "java-package".
<xliu> disposable_mike, but I did not specify the type of mplayer as I remeber
<ed1t> i did that
<anacron> xliu: well there are better programs for audio chatting :D
<tritium> Then, use the command make-jpkg (yes, with fakeroot) to build a .deb
<xliu> anacron, which?
<stan-am> it ll do tritium, thnx
<tritium> stan-am, ok
<tritium> ed1t, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tritium> Method 1
<anacron> xliu: skype(isn't there a linux version?, and ventrilo)
<tritium> ed1t, there are docs in /usr/share/doc/java-package that you can read
<anacron> ventrilo is for sure, it rocks
<Garrison> Anyone good with Sound and Alsa?
<xliu> anacron: yes, i agree, but sometimes i have to use MSN chatting,
<leroj> there is a linux version of skype
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*turkyy@pool-71-105-244-82.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by tritium
<pepsi> there is a linux version of skype.. i had installed it before
<ErmaC`> can i apt-get install to another hdd? for example /hd1????
<anacron> xliu: yeah, that's because the people who are you chatting with? :D
<xliu> anacron: it's true,
<xliu> anacron: so any apps with audio chatting for MSN messaging?
<ErmaC`> can i apt-get install to another hdd? for example /hd1????
<Garrison> xliu: Trillian?
<anacron> xliu: i don't know but, there might be in gaim-vv, since there is also video chatting possibility
<tanki> xliu, speakeasy, ventrillo, and teamspeak are the only chat clients i know that have linux clients
<^rob^> hi
<pepsi> hrm... anyone else having problems with the archive.ubuntu.com repositories?
<tritium> pepsi, see the topic
<pepsi> i see the topic
<tritium> super
<^rob^> does ubuntu support aiptek 12000U grafic tablet?? - i ahve tryed to make debian to suport it - no chance
<tanki> is it true nobody knows the recipe for making pepsi
<G|immer> is the ubuntu update from firefox 104 to 1.05 out yet? i cannote seem to fing it.
<xliu> anacron, Garrison, tanki: ok, thanks a lot
<anacron> ^rob^: give it a try :)
<Admin_> hi all
<tritium> G|immer, the fixes have been backported into it, yes.  The version number was not changed
<pepsi> tritium: im saying.. archive.ubuntu.com is failing to even load at all
<tanki> i heard no one person knows the full process
<^rob^> anacron: i want to - but dono which one - hoary?
<pepsi> not us.*
<Admin_> i have question to the developers
<Will_> ansb!
<CountDown> Anyone know which device is the parallel port?  /dev/port?
<Will_> Jesus
<Will_> amsn does webcam
<stan-am> Sun's .bin installer should b available @ sun.com rite?
<Seveas> stan-am, yes
<tritium> CountDown, should be lp0
<anacron> ^rob^: yes hoary is the best one for most people
<Seveas> java.sun.com
<djp> does anyone know if the .icons and .themes folders are created by default in the /home/user directorywhen a distro is installed that uses gnome? or are these folders created by theme managers etc?
<teferi_> lp0 on fire!
<ErmaC`> can i apt-get install to another hdd? for example /hd1????
<G|immer> Tritium: AGAIN! Same thing was with 104 :(
<stan-am> i got a 404 error on download link Seveas
<stan-am> any other host for that file?
<anacron> now can someone please help me with those tiny menus in xmms and other softwares?
<tritium> G|immer, it has all fixes.  What's the problem?
<tritium> anacron, you can double its size
<Garrison> stan-am, google for filemirrors + .filename.
<Admin_> if anyone is interested in opening UBUNTU locaL center in Latvia ?
<^rob^> anacron: does see aiptek or not - i don't want to dl 600 Mb just to test and find out it does not support it - I have dl.ded suse - still not working
<ed1t> why is that everytime when i add a repositories in sources.list, it doesnt work
<stan-am> ill try garrison
<CountDown> tritium: So, to fix an app looking for /dev/parport0 I should make a symbolic link from /dev/lp0?
<anacron> tritium: yeah i know, but how do i do it :D
<tritium> ed1t, do you "sudo apt-get update" after you add it?
<ed1t> yea
<Seveas> stan-am, https://jsecom16a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=E64DB3D4FE79C231C0697DF9998C3D7E
<Determinist> any idea about flashplayer in FF? thing used to install automatically , now it doesnt. how can i get flash running in FF?
<stan-am> thnx Seveas
<Admin_> i would like to help to promote the Ubuntu Linux in EU
<G|immer> tritium: there should be a way for someone to tell that his firefox is up to date. Making patches/updates without modifying the version is silly IMO.
<Admin_> including Russia
<^rob^> does anyone has aiptek tablet here?
<anacron> ^rob^: well i can't say since i don't have experience with that thing, but my wacom seems to work
<ErmaC`> can i apt-get install to another hdd? for example /hd1????
<ed1t> oooo update
<leroj> what do i do with tar.gz's, i forgot :(
<ricosuave17> what the webcam utility in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Admin_, great, do you have any specific plans?
<ed1t> heh
<ricosuave17> gnome?
<ed1t> now it works
<hajiki> is it possible to change compile time options on a deb src file
<xliu> hi everyone, how to create a link to a target file(such as an execuatable for html) without changing the default path of the target file?
<ErmaC`> can i apt-get install to another hdd? for example /hd1????
<Admin_> yes
<Seveas> hajiki, yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ErmaC`> can i apt-get install to another hdd? for example /hd1????
<Efwis> now I really got a problem, i don't see menu.lst~ or the original kernel listed an dI have hidden files shown
<^rob^> anacron: did the os got that on install?
<Admin_> can i talk with you in Private ?
<Seveas> Admin_, come to #ubuntu-locoteams
<XRayNuke> I added a custom command to open .jar files, but entered the wrong one. Now I have two custom commands associated with .jar files. How do I change them?
<Garrison> ErmaC, why would you want to?
<Seveas> Admin_, sure
<hajiki> Seveas, so i could probably enable the alternate font rendering in freetybe libs?
<highvoltage> chroot /mnt/hda1 ; apt-get install whatever
<anacron> ^rob^: yeah
<ricosuave17> dude?
<Seveas> ErmaC`, no
<ErmaC`> Garrison, because i have to
<ErmaC`> :s
<Seveas> hajiki, if you recompile them: yes
<ErmaC`> my disk space has almost run out :s
<hajiki> thank you
<ErmaC`> ran
<hajiki> is there a guide on that anywhere?
<spike> hi there
<crossbar> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu to a kernel with pax and grsecurity from the repositories?
<ErmaC`> Seveas, really not?
<Garrison> Ermac`; as highvoltage said: chroot /mnt/hda1  ;  apt-get install .whatever.
<ErmaC`> :s
<ed1t> wats the channel for Ubuntu Laptop development?
<G|immer> well, can someone give me the link to the chat log archive of this channel?
<Seveas> crossbar, unfortunately not.
<hajiki> !deb src
<Seveas> ed1t, #ubuntu-devel
<luzbelito> philwil plhow can i identify wich serial port is connected?
<crossbar> err.  i found a repository listed but it didnt work
<Seveas> G|immer, it's in the topic of #ubuntu-meeting
<luzbelito> how can i identify wich serial port is connected?
<ed1t> i would like to help out with ubuntu projects
<crossbar> hm that sucks.  i was having problems booting a kernel i compiled.  i used to not get those kind of issues
<Will_> ed1t: Sounds fun. what do you plan to help with?
<anacron> ^rob^: i plugged it in this computer, and it works right away, nothing to configure
<ed1t> Will_, anything i can
<^rob^> anacron: do you know how to swithc buttons in X - my pen seems to be set on middle button
<^rob^> anacron: no X11 settings?
<ed1t> with linux so i get more experience with linux and get to learn more
<G|immer> Seveas: thank u.
<crossbar> ed1t, best to help with what your good at--so not to be counter productive ;)
<tritium> ed1t, #ubuntu-motu for getting involved in development
<Will_> ed1t: Well, what are you good at in the computer world?
<Garrison> Anyone ever spend 3 days working on sound?.... I have.. :'(
<luzbelito> how can i identify wich serial port is connected?
<CountDown> luzbelito: Connected to what?
<anacron> ^rob^: i can't remebmer now, but i think it's the x settings where you can do that (dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something like that)
<G|immer> do I need an antivirus for Ubuntu Linux?!
<husher> why is there no #ubuntu-laptop channel?
<^rob^> ok
<Seveas> husher, why would there be?
<^rob^> ubuntu uses xorg?
<^rob^> which kde version?
<Efwis> G| immer, no you don't have to have one. this isn't windows
<luzbelito> countdown: riverstone rs1100 by console cable
<Seveas> ^rob^, yes / KDE 3.4.1
<husher> Seveas, i dunno, just seems like there should be, since Ubuntu seems to have a pretty serious laptop offering
<toasta> anyone know where gnome gets installed?
<ricosuave17> apokryphos, : dude should superkaramba work ok on gnome
<^rob^> hmm - seems like i'll migrate from debian to ubuntu
<Seveas> husher, it's just part of the entire community
<Troy_McClure> !sound
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: indeed
<^rob^> is there any net-install?
<^rob^> iso
<stan-am> whats the equivalent command for netstat on linux???
<ricosuave17> well it aint. lol
<Troy_McClure> why is the script not working?
<anacron> tritium: can you tell me where can i adjust that size for those menus?
<Troy_McClure> i mean why is the bot not working
<Troy_McClure> !ati
<Troy_McClure> come back bot!
<apokryphos> Troy_McClure: temporarily dead
<to|m> hi, my sa7134 TVcard doesn't work but is loaded and registered in dmesg
<tritium> anacron, I haven't used xmms in years.  Let me see if I have it installed...
<G|immer> Efwis: Great. Forgive me, but I have Windows-the-virus-nest terrors. I had to ask. lol
<apokryphos> Troy_McClure: maintainer not around at the moment
<to|m> what could it be?
<anacron> tritium: it's not just xmms
<stan-am> anacron: did u try on the menu properties?
<husher> Seveas, yea, but there are a lot of laptop specific questions out there that i think would be better served by a seperate channel, personally
<tritium> anacron, which menu are you referring to?
<Efwis> npt, I work in spyware removal forums, so I know where your coming from
<stan-am> whats the equivalent command for netstat on linux???
<Efwis> oops -t
<Troy_McClure> well.. does anyone else know a guide for getting sound to work?
<Seveas> stan-am, netstat :)
<tritium> stan-am, netstat
<husher> Seveas, but that's just me
<anacron> tritium: all that kind of menus
<stan-am> hahahahaha
<beerockxs> the gnome image viewer thing, eog, is not working for me
<stan-am> im such a dork
<anacron> stan-am: no, where is that
<^rob^> can i migrate from etch to ubuntu?
<beerockxs> whenever i try to start it, it crashes
<tritium> anacron, can you be more specific?
<beerockxs> I have tried dkpg-reconfigure eog, and it didn't help
<^rob^> using net packages
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea?
<^rob^> nevermind i'l dl the cd
<G|immer> stan-am: i was goign to say ifconfig, lol
<stan-am> anacron: r u under gnome?
<Garrison> How can I map analog line-in through my digital spdif out?
<Seveas> ^rob^, you'll have to pin hoary to 1001
<tritium> ^rob^, probably, but it might be a pita
<anacron> tritium: menus in most software, like dillo and xmms, i haven't tested others yet
<anacron> stan-am: yeah
<Seveas> because some packages need to be downgraded
<stan-am> hahahah G|immer
<stan-am> anacron: try a right click on menu and go to preferences
<tanki> tritium, i'll take pita with ham, on rye, thanks
<stan-am> anacron: u should see a tab called size
<tanki> i think i got iptables to cooporate
<wiljen> Hello..ubuntu newbie here...can someone help with a netwoking question?
<G|immer> stan-am :)
<crossbar> with booting the kernel, do i need to change the initrd image in the menu file to go with this new kernel?  i cant seem to find a different one
<ed1t> brb
<anacron> stan-am: in which program i should right click?
<tritium> tanki, pain in the ...
<Seveas> wiljen, just ask :)
<tanki> wiljen, sure if all else fails use carrier pigeons
<beerockxs> anyone?
<tanki> tritium, yeah it put up a fight but i think i got there, now i can dcc send fine
<luzbelito> how can i identify wich serial port is connected?
<tanki> and i should be able to receive
<tritium> tanki, ok, good.
<stan-am> anacron: which menus r u trying to resize?
<husher> luzbelito, besides looking at it?
<Will_> luzbelito: I'm not sure that is 100% possible in the way you're looking for. It's an older technology, remember. Can you not just try connecting to it?
<anacron> stan-am: the ones in dillo and xmms
<husher> luzbelito, what's connected to the port?
<coreyo> I have a glib function "const gchar* foo()", but when I call it to make an assignment, I keep getting the warning "assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type"  how am I supposed to handle this?
<coreyo> whoops... sorry guys.  Wrong channel
<dajawho> Hi. Can anybody tell me the pakages to install for PHP/MYsql support in apache?
<Gourami> anyone here familiar with VLC ?
<auk> dajawho: apt-cache search php
<luzbelito> to all: i must connect a river side rs1100 machine by console to load some configuration files
<anacron> Gourami: just ask, somw one always will
<Seveas> dajawho, libapache2-mod-php4 and php4-mysql
<wiljen> Seveas. thanks for the reply...basically i am runnuning 2 ubuntu boxex...using samba i see each other and can access files one from the other..the only problem is that i cannot find the remote directory when i use "play directory" in xmms.
<luzbelito> i had cable connected, minicom configured but it seems dont answer
<Seveas> dajawho, you might want mysql-server too
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea how to get the image viewer thingy to work?
<dajawho> Seveas and auk Thank you
<luzbelito> maybe is wrong serial port configurated ???
<Gourami> I want to copy a dvd to my pc which works with video but I get no sound
<stan-am> anacron: sorry mate, im new at these n thought u where talkin bout app menu
<auk> beerockxs: what?
<Seveas> wiljen, how do you access them, via places -> connect to server?
<CountDown> How can I tell if a device (e.g. parallel port) is in use and which processes are using it?
<mae> will apt ever have support for deltas when appropriate :) would make downloading nicer
<Garrison> anybody know how to get gnome-alsamixer?
<pepsi> so... archive.ubuntu.com resolves to both 82.211.81.138 and 82.211.81.151, but synaptic always wants to use *.151 which fails to load, even in a web browser... *.138 works fine though
<Garrison> where rather
<Toba> Does anyone know how to change the screen resolution the login screen uses?
<anacron> stan-am: that's okay, you can see that im not guru either :D
<beerockxs> auk: the default image viewer, eog
<beerockxs> or eye of gnome
<Efwis> Garrison did you try apt-get install??
<auk> what doesn't work
<Seveas> Toba, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<auk> ?
<Hoxzer> can I use samba in text form?
<beerockxs> it just crashes when i try to start it, or view a jpeg, or whatever.
<Toba> Seveas: thank you
<Seveas> Toba: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Garrison> Efwis; yeah, first thing I trie.d
<Seveas> Hoxzer, what do you mean?
<wiljen> Seveas. yes...i have a smb network folder on my laptops desktop and can access the files from there..
<stan-am> anacron: hehe, fuckin windows made me lose lotta years
<luzbelito> has you all read????????
<Seveas> wiljen, xmms cannot handle these unfortunately
<auk> beerockxs: hmm--it worked fien for me by default install
<Seveas> wiljen, you will need to mount the smb folder with smbmount or use totem for playing the files
<anacron> stan-am: well if you wan't play games, you can't get rid of it, that's the truth for now
<beerockxs> i tried dkpg-reconfiguring it, didn't work. removing and purging and reinstalling also didn't help
<Hoxzer> Seveas: from console
<Efwis> Garrison, that explains it, its not in the repos
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to mod my xbox so it has two hard drives... one with ubuntu linux and one for games. any one know how to do this without braking it????????
<Seveas> Hoxzer, use smbmount or mount -t smbfs
<Hoxzer> ok
<Seveas> Hoxzer, package smbfs is needed
<wiljen> Seveas. well that would work ok for me...how do i "submount"?
<stan-am> anacron: thats true, but why windows when u have a ps2 n xbox @ home ;)
<Seveas> wiljen, you need package smbfs
<anacron> stan-am: well i don't
<stan-am> anacron: how come u cannot play with linx?
<Seveas> wiljen, and you can use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/files/addsamba for an easy ride in mounting them
<Seveas> Hoxzer, you too can use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/files/addsamba for an easy ride in mounting them
<Toba> ions
<anacron> stan-am: well can you tell me for an example how can i play psychonauts?
<bionic> Seveas, hey, i've created the kernel with make kpkg, but i cant find the .deb file, where should it be?
<Toba> oops
<wiljen> Seveas. ok...thanks will try it!
<anacron> stan-am: or perhaps battlefield2
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to mod my xbox so it has two hard drives... one with ubuntu linux and one for games. any one know how to do this without braking it????????
<Seveas> bionic, probably in the folder where you ran make-kpkg
<moparfan90> help
<stan-am> anacron: true...
<moparfan90> me
<Garrison> You know, this is absolutly shit.  I've never spent 3 days trying to fix something in windows. Especially something as trivial as SOUND
<Toba> could someone give me that url again?
<teferi_> huh, evolution in breezy works again, but where the heck did the exchange connector go?
<tritium> Garrison, relax please.
<teferi_> evolution-exchange is installed
<bionic> Seveas, yeah thats what i thaught, but its simple not there :\
<teferi_> anyone have any ideas?
<anacron> stan-am: sure you can play something, but not all the games you might wan't to, that's why you need that windows and get even more pissed of when it crashes during the game :D
<stan-am> Garrison: takes time to learn, dont b axious
<Seveas> bionic, then I can't help you, I never used the thing myself...
<zukalk> is it safe to " e2fsck -D " my /dev/hda, and will i notice any difference?
<Will_> But is it the fault of the game, or the OS when it crashes?
<Garrison> tritium: This is (simply put) impossible.  analog line-in -> alsa -> digital Fibre-Optic S/PDIF
<bionic> Seveas, okay thanks
<Will_> My GTA-SA has had 0 problems
<teferi_> zukalk: it's not safe to fsck a raw drive rather than a partition...
<drspin> what point during statup is dbus-daemon-1 launched??
<stan-am> anacron: haahahahahahha, thats true, problem is that win ll suck up all ure resources
<ompaul> Garrison, I have not seen your issues, so I have two questions for you 1) are there two sound cards on your machine, if so is one of them turned off 2) what kind of sound card have you got?
<zukalk> teferi_, thanks
<stan-am> anacron: and instead of p4 ht ull get a 486 XD
<frank> Will_: does GTA-SA work in cedega?
<teferi_> zukalk: if you run fsck, you want to fsck /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2 or wherever your linux partition is...
<drspin> stan-am: that's DX ;)
<teferi_> zukalk: and never, ever fsck a mounted partition!
<crossbar> does anyone know much about booting a grsec kernel?
<Will_> frank: No clue. I use windows for gaming.
<Garrison> ompaul: onboard nForce2 AC97 audio codec. I have alsa installed and working, digital out works, analog in/out works. But Analog in to digital out will not.
<zukalk> teferi_, i'll keep that in mind ;)
<frank> Will_: ok
<Garrison> ompaul: 1 card, sorry
<djp> does anyone know if the .icons and .themes folders are created by default in the /home/user directorywhen a distro is installed that uses gnome? or are these folders created by theme managers etc?
<teferi_> djp: why?
<anacron> Seveas: you are my official linux guru, now tell me how can i change those menus in xmms, dillo and all software like, so that the text is bigger, now it's so tiny i can barely read it
<Efwis> Garrison, thats the same card I have, but my issues were different, I had to turn my system sounds off otherwise I would hard lockup
<stan-am> what do I do with this "jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin" file ( should b the bin installer from Sun)
<XRayNuke> !java
<Seveas> stan-am, do NOT use the rpm.bin
<Seveas> stan-am, you need the normal .bin
<stan-am> ow
<tritium> stan-am, if you want to use java-package, don't use the rpm.bin
<stan-am> blast!
<XRayNuke> stan-am: that's the RPM, you need the other Sun Linux Java file
<Garrison> Efwis, 1st day, I got digital out working, second, digital and analog (seperatly), 3rd day nothing, at noon, it'll be the 4th day
<to|m> hi waht are the default setings in System->Properties->Multimedia->Video
<djp> teferi_: just wondered whether certain folders created in my /home direcotry are safe to delete. or if i do delete them, will it be a disaster!
<ompaul> Garrison, I am doing a little research on that atm, I do not know if I can help however let me see what resources I can pull out
<stan-am> on it guys
<Efwis> I know it has something to do with the onbaord sound card system. for some reason ubuntu doesn't like it too much
<klaym> djp: why do you want to delete .icons. and .themes folders anyway?
<frank> teferi_: most of the .folders in home are settings
<Efwis> that reminds me I need to get a stack trace to bugzilla on that
<wiljen> Seveas. I just checked and i already have smbfs installed
<Garrison> ompaul; I picked at Crimsun's brain for 2 hours last night.. Rather, night before last, he couldn't help me either.
<teferi_> frank: i know that
<Garrison> ompaul; which is why I defend Window's 'ease of use' and 'compatibility'.
<antix> what's a good system tray email notifier? is mail-notification good? I'm using gnome..
<teferi_> frank: i've been using linux for eight years, please don't assume i know nothing
<Garrison> Windows'
<teferi_> djp: all that .themes and .icons contain are what you put there
<teferi_> er, what you put in them
<wiljen> Seveas. I am familiar with ediiting fstab...is sbmount a command or does it go in a line in fstab?
<djp> teferi_: ok, thanks
<drspin> could someone please help me -- when I logout I still have 4 or 5 running dbus-daemon-1 and gam_server -- why?? and how do I fix it??
<Seveas> wiljen, can be both
<frank> teferi_: I generally don't assume much knowledge from others, sorry about that.
<teferi_> frank: well, you know what they say about what happens when you assume
<ompaul> Garrison, well I would not agree with you on windows, however as an aside, please run the command - lsmod and put the output in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Garrison> Another question for the guru's while ompaul is researching; Why would I get 'you passed an undefined mode number' for setting video mode?  (it's vga=0x164)
<Seveas> wiljen, that script I gave you the url to will create fstab entries
<djp> klaym: well they are empty and so do not appear to be serving a purpose. teferi_ has pointed out what they are, actually
<frank> teferi_: I just noticed I didn't mean to tell that to you!
<teferi_> djp: they're for per-user themes and icons
<teferi_> frank: yeah, i was wondering...
<teferi_> djp: if you're on a multiuser system and come across a nifty-keen theme you've gotta have, you don't need root privileges to install it - you just stick it in .themes
<klaym> djp: ok. but empty folders don't take up space, and as they're hidden, you can't even see them so why bother deleting them? ;)
<teferi_> and .icons is to /usr/share/icons as .themes as to /usr/share/themes
<AlexBO> hello! I've a simple question: what is the program that show the system info in this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=490&c=4
<djp> klaym: true...
* djp should hide his hidden files and folders in his home directory!
<drspin> AlexBO: gdesklets is probably your best bet
<Will_> AlexBO: gdesklets
<stan-am> gotta go guys, thnx 4 ure help
<AlexBO> thank you so much!
<stan-am> c ya
<wiljen> Seveas. yes.. i understand that it will, but i am not sure what to when i edit...
<Hoxzer> how that mount -t smbfs should work?
<Seveas> wiljen, the manpages for mount and smbmount will give you that info
<Hoxzer> can you give me explain or something
<drspin> ???
<Seveas> Hoxzer, read my last line to wiljen :)
<Hoxzer> it says "wrong fs type"
<drspin> AlexBO: If he's using KDE (which he may be) it's Karamba or SuperKaramba
<Garrison> ompaul: http://www.xironet.org/pub/paste3.txt
<apokryphos> Seveas: should backports be used or not? Seen many people saying that others are saying they shouldn't be used...
<wiljen> Seveas. thanks...will reread them ;-)
<AlexBO> drspin: no, i use gnome
<AlexBO> drspin: i think it's better
<Seveas> apokryphos, they can be used
<ompaul> Garrison, did you do that yet?
<Seveas> with caution
<apokryphos> AlexBO: that's cynapses
<ompaul> woops
<drspin> AlexBO: yes but that screenshot it KDE -- so I was just telling you -- in your case gDesklets is your answer
<apokryphos> Seveas: thanks
<ompaul> Garrison,  :)
<AlexBO> apokryphos: well, lot of people say that it's gDesklets
<khermans> anyone know how to make video capture movies in Linux?
<apokryphos> AlexBO: which one?
<apokryphos> AlexBO: the thing on the very right with all the system info I know for a fact is cynapses, unless a rip-off of it was made...
<AlexBO> apokryphos: drspin and Will_ say that that program is gDesklets
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to mod my xbox so it has two hard drives... one with ubuntu linux and one for games. any one know how to do this without braking it????????
<moparfan90> help please
<Phinite> gDesklets isn't playing nicely, the websites :)
<AlexBO> apokryphos: okey. what is it a rip-off?
<dejavu> hello...
<shim> Phinite: Same here.
<Seveas> Hoxzer, wiljen a sample fstab line is available on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/572
<zoofields> yeah, gdesklets website sucks
<zoofields> it like never works
<apokryphos> AlexBO: http://kdelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=11405&file1=11405-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=cynapses+karamba
<dejavu> apokryphos: meet u again :D
<apokryphos> :)
<dejavu> pls me explain again
<anacron> moquist: try google, and check out www.metku.net xbox modchip article
<shim> hehe, maybe the gdesklets site needs IE? :p
<AlexBO> http://inflame.hu/~djsmiley/pics/home_desktop.jpg
<AlexBO> apokryphos: http://inflame.hu/~djsmiley/pics/home_desktop.jpg
<drspin> Could someone help me with my session startup and shutdown PLEASE ?
<AlexBO> apokryphos: they are very similar
<AlexBO> apokryphos: no! they are the same!
<anacron> moquist: sry, that moparfan just quited :D
<dejavu> hello guys, im doing 'apt-get install linux-source' but still cant 'make' my webcam driver after all :(
<Garrison> anyone know how to find what your last login was?
<wiljen> Seveas. Thank you
<dejavu> some one can help me pls
<apokryphos> AlexBO: I'll stick with my theory that they ripped off Cynapses :P
<Garrison> SOMEONE broke into my server, how do I see when the last login was?
<AlexBO> apokryphos: look this http://images.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/11405-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php%3Fpreview%3D1%26id%3D11405%26file1%3D11405-1.jpg%26file2%3D%26file3%3D%26name%3Dcynapses%2Bkaramba&h=1024&w=1280&sz=168&tbnid=U0xsn2Uo7AoJ:&tbnh=120&tbnw=150&hl=it&start=4&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcynapses%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dit%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG
<moquist> anacron: heh; np
<GigaClon> how can i use sudo to empty the trash
<apokryphos> AlexBO: tinyurl.com :)
<Determinist> this is weird. my 1.4 centrino laptop with 512 ram runs ubuntu better than this p2.4 with one gig of ram... how can this be?
<AlexBO> apokryphos: okey
<aoisora> hello all, i got problem to install ubuntu, there's error msg said "rror install initrd-tools"
<Seveas> GigaClon, sudo rm -r ~/.Trash
<AlexBO> apokryphos: i will download Cynapses. is it for gnome?
<huru> hi all, i have slight problem: i broke my sudoers file ;) any suggestions how to fix?
<tanki> does anyone here have IE?
<anacron> do i need divx codec, even if im trying to play the file with vlc?
<Seveas> huru, boot into recovery mode and use visudo
<apokryphos> AlexBO: are you sure those links above weren't cynapses? I find it very hard to believe...
<dejavu> tanki: why uses IE :p
<apokryphos> AlexBO: it's a superkaramba theme
<AlexBO> apokryphos: yes, they were. I made a mistake :-P
<Garrison> ------- Anyone?
<huru> Seveas, recovery mode available in grub menu? i just installed ubuntu couple days ago so i'm not too familiar with it yet :)
<huru> or do i need cd?
<Seveas> in the menu
<apokryphos> AlexBO: it's an old superkaramba classic.. IMO there's better ones now
<CountDown> Hm... seems the lp module creates /dev/lp0 as the parallel port, but doesn't allow other processes to use it.  Is this true?
<huru> okies, thanks
<drspin> AlexBO: apokryphos: The screen shot is obviously KDE therefore it's a SuperKaramba Theme and yes -- the kde-look website confirms that it's cynapses :: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11405
<BeefTube> Hi! I am trying to install ubuntu64bit onto a laptop..... it trys to put lilo and grub on hd0.... any way to tweak this? Thanks :)
<BeefTube> I need bootloader on hda1 on MBR
<ompaul> Garrison, after a lot of messing around - this looks the most interesting - not the kind of solution I like but there you go, you could of course file a bug report :)  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Nvidia&card=.&chip=nForce&module=intel8x0
<AlexBO> apokryphos: drspin: so isn't it for gnome?
<glick> hi
<BeefTube> hi :)
<glick> hey does anyone know of any business that use webmin to administer their networks?
<drspin> AlexBO: NO -- there are other ones similar to it for Gnome -- using gDesklets
<apokryphos> AlexBO: you can use it in GNOME
<glick> is that the best network admin tool out there?
<Garrison> ompaul: would you have any idea how I would display the last-login (ssh) on my server? It said it, but I did a history and it went above the buffer limit
<AlexBO> drspin: apokryphos: you don't agree with each other!
<AlexBO> drspin: apokryphos: gDesklets or Cynapses?
<apokryphos> AlexBO: we do
<BeefTube> any other good 64bit distros out there? I have failed to install Kanotix64 and Ubuntu64 now...
<apokryphos> AlexBO: superkaramba is a KDE application, but you can run it just fine under GNOME
<tanki> dejavu, i dont have it, just want to see if it looks normal in it
<AlexBO> apokryphos: maybe it's a better solution use the Gnome application
<AlexBO> apokryphos: then gDesklet
<apokryphos> AlexBO: whatever floats your boat
<drspin> AlexBO -- we agree -- cynapses is a THEME for SUPERKARAMBA which is a KDE Application -- gDesklets is the GNOME equivalent of SUPERKARAMBE -- there are similar themes for gdesklets like cynapses
<AlexBO> apokryphos: :-)
<AlexBO> apokryphos: drspin: I've got Gnome. I'll download gDesklets
<BeefTube> anyone know if there is a way to tell grub installer what HD partition ot install on from boot commandline?
<rainingzigzags> i am lookin for a program in linux that will read both rar and zip files... any sugestions?
<drspin> AlexBO: good choise
<AlexBO> apokryphos: drspin: thank you!
<drspin> *choice
<rainingzigzags> and i did try google
<Phinite> where from AlexBO... ?
<BeefTube> <rainingzigzags> 7Zip
<AlexBO> apokryphos: drspin: can i ask you the last question?
<AlexBO> Phinite: what?
<rainingzigzags> beeftube, will that read both compressions?
<BeefTube> yea
<Phinite> where did you download gdesklets from?  or just from apt?
<BeefTube> and a bunch of others too
<rainingzigzags> is it by any chance in the repository?
<BeefTube> dunno.. I use it in gentoo system
<ompaul> Garrison, I would simply use the command last - not that I log into a ubuntu box using sshd  only debian ones :)
<ricosuave17> hey how do i get flash??
<rainingzigzags> phinite, get it from the apt.. thats where i got it from
<glick> do you think ubuntu is ready for the datacenter?
<AlexBO> apokryphos: drspin: how can i see the informations of a package that i wanna download with apt-get or dpkg?
<Seveas> ricosuave17: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<AlexBO> Phinite: can you rewrite?
<Phinite> did you grab gDesklets with apt, or download it somewhere?
<tanki> my feelings can best be expressed in a gif http://www.math.vt.edu/people/jbwillia/computer.gif
<ompaul> Garrison, I plan as soon as the isp supports ubuntu to change to at least one ubuntu server
<apokryphos> AlexBO: use synaptic
<Raskall> I need help, god dammit. I just inserted a disk with ubuntu installed in a compaq evo n600c. It ran very nice. I then ran "apt-get upgrade" and got new linux image of 2.6.10-5-whatever. I then tried to reboot and suddenly get "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" from grub.
<glick> do you think ubuntu is ready for the datacenter?
<Raskall> and I have no LBA setting in the bios.
<AlexBO> apokryphos: i know. but there is a way to do the same thing in the console?
<glick> can ubuntu be a reliable server?
<Seveas> glick, it is for me :)
<rainingzigzags> beeftube, where would i get it from.. i cant find it in synaptic
<AlexBO> Phinite: i will decisively download with synaptic
<Seveas> glick, and for all *.ubuntu.com servers
<glick> Seveas, im talkin high load datacenter server
<apokryphos> AlexBO: man apt-get
<AlexBO> apokryphos: :-)
<Seveas> glick, it's at least as good as any other distro
<AlexBO> apokryphos:I've just read it
<apokryphos> AlexBO: then you know the answer :)
<AlexBO> apokryphos: there isn't any information's parameter
<apokryphos> AlexBO: there are other ones
<Seveas> glick, and i consider archive.ubuntu.com a high load datacenter too
<Phinite> ahh, I don't normally use the gui stuff.  if you can get it there, I'm sure we can get it with apt, lol.  that was the question though, so thatnks
<glick> im thinking of setting ubuntu up as a dual reduntant desktop servers for diskless clients
<Phinite> thanks ;)
<apokryphos> AlexBO: try apt-get --help for quick list
<AlexBO> apokryphos: I've read it too.
<Seveas> glick, there are some projects around that going on
<Seveas> glick, browse through udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<Garrison> ompaul last isn't a valid command or whatever
<Garrison> ompaul; is there another way?
<ompaul> ompaul@dhcppc0:~$ sudo last
<ompaul> that works :)
<Garrison> ompaul, it's a superb servers, server..
<Garrison> I'm not root, I dont have root access
<apokryphos> AlexBO: apt-get cache --help then
<AlexBO> apokryphos: it's the same! :-) and...what about aptitude? i'm reading the man
<apokryphos> AlexBO: it's all there. Give me an example of something you want to find out about a pack
<rainingzigzags> if i post a link in this room on a system i am thinkin about getting to run a dual boot xp/linux would u all tell me what u think about it?
<Garrison> ompaul: whats the file it stores the info in?
<apokryphos> AlexBO: whoops apt-cache --help
<AlexBO> apokryphos: well... i wanna find informations about gDesklets
<AlexBO> apokryphos: yes
<AlexBO> apokryphos: showpkg
<apokryphos> apt-cache show gdesklets
<Raskall> can noone help me with the "error 18" thing? I just don't understand why I all of a sudden get that error
<drspin> Raskall: what "error 18 thing" ???
<Raskall> I need help, god dammit. I just inserted a disk with ubuntu installed in a compaq evo n600c. It ran very nice. I then ran "apt-get upgrade" and got new linux image of 2.6.10-5-whatever. I then tried to reboot and suddenly get "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" from grub.
<stan-am> hey guys,ive just installed jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin, what should i do now to use the bin installer?
<Seveas> Raskall: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Seveas> stan-am: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<AlexBO> apokryphos: apt-cache show gDesklets
<Raskall> Seveas: look at the question before my repetition. :)
<AlexBO> apokryphos: thanks
<drspin> Raskall: did you try dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<Seveas> stan-am, you did the first step of that, now do the rest :)
<rainingzigzags> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1490934&CatId=0  check it out and tell me which u would go for.. this chip or a fx chip... i am building a new linux box
<Raskall> drspin: I am unable to boot at all
<stan-am> thnx Seveas!
<drspin> raskall -- you just need to reinstall grub -- there's more than enough tutorials online
<drspin> a quick google reveals about 5 walkthroughs
<luzbelito> hi: i had a problem. when i install new packages, and ./configure, always i miss one more package and i lost a lot of time installing one and another time. how can i do for automatize this task ???
<drspin> and the experience is worth it -- pain in the ass but worth it
* drspin wonders "can I say ass"
<Raskall> drspin: but how do I boot to get to reinstall grub?
<drspin> raskall -- LiveCD
<ivoks> rescue
<Raskall> drspin: tried booting from the live-cd, but there was no grub-install
<drspin> or use your installation CD and use rescue mode
<Raskall> is there a rescue mode? didn't see one.
<drspin> raskall -- so mount your HD and save it on the HD
<Seveas> Raskall, there is, use rescue as boot parameter
<ivoks> Raskall: there is... just isn't documented :(
<toasta> hello, any ideas on how to mount a sco unix filesystem in ubuntu?
<ivoks> toasta: we hate SCO here :)
<Raskall> so I just type "linux rescue" on the boot prompt?
<luzbelito> hi: i had a problem. when i install new packages, and ./configure, always i miss one more package and i lost a lot of time installing one and another time. how can i do for automatize this task ???
<ivoks> Raskall: only "rescue"
<toasta> i do to, but i cant help but to do this cuz i do data recovery and my sco box crashed so i thought id try to do it in linux
<ivoks> toasta: ok, sec...
<drspin> toasta: what and ironic series of events
<drspin> rofl
<toasta> lol
<ivoks> toasta: modprobe sysv_fs
<Raskall> I thank you in advance. :) I was banging my head quite hard against the wall here.
<AlexBO> apokryphos: i think that do things in the console is better. you've more control
<ivoks> toasta: pardon... just sysv
<apokryphos> AlexBO: it's for more efficacious for some tasks, indeed.
<drspin> I keep a good balance of CLI and WM -- really like XFCE :)
<stan-am> fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , thats saying command not found
<toasta> do i use that with a -t
<stan-am> any ideas?
<AlbanianLord> whats up folks
<toasta> in the mount command i mean
<AlexBO> apokryphos: but i've a curiosity. how old is the average linux user?
<ivoks> toasta: "modprobe sysv"
<AlbanianLord> well
<tanki> drspin, are you a dj
<khermans> How can I make Video Screen Capture movies?
<toasta> ahh
<toasta> thanks
<drspin> no -- a drummer with a nack of psychology
<stan-am> seveas: fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , thats saying command not found
<ivoks> toasta: "mount /dev/device /mnt/mountpoint" should be enough then
<mefistofeles> where can i find good documentation for Ubuntu?
<AlbanianLord> thats a good question
<drspin> of=for
<tanki> khermans, i dont know any linux program that captures video from the desktop
<apokryphos> AlexBO: varies a lot; especially per distro. If you created an average I guess it'd be around the late twenties
<drspin> tanki: a drummer with a nack for psychology
<AlbanianLord> is there a way you can change xmms' language?
<tanki> drspin, :)
<AlexBO> apokryphos: how old are you?
<khermans> tanki, someone suggested xvidcap -- but it is not avaiable
<apokryphos> AlexBO: 18
<jesper> khermans: $ apt-cache search video capture desktop
<drspin> I'm 22 been linux-strong for a couple of years -- went back to windows and back to linux --
<AlexBO> apokryphos: i'm 17
<stan-am> seveas: fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , thats saying command not found
<kbrooks> Hey.
<apokryphos> :)
<kbrooks> o
<Raskall> agh... I just boot with rescue, mount my ubuntu-partition as root and rund grub-install /dev/hda, right?
<kbrooks> I'm 14
<AlexBO> apokryphos: the youngs of linux
<tanki> drspin, yeah i use both
<kbrooks> been on linux for a year
<AlexBO> apokryphos: *lol*
<stan-am> im 11
<apokryphos> AlexBO: there's quite a few younger people though, too
<khermans> jesper, nothing
<G|immer> i installed d4X on my system, but it gives me "Segmentaiton Fault" when launched?!
<drspin> I have windows installed in VmWare only for Adobe Photoshop --
<AlexBO> apokryphos: like stan-am
<kbrooks> apokryphos, like me
<toasta> i really appreciate it
<kbrooks> :P
<mefistofeles> where can i find good documentation for Ubuntu?
<drspin> the Gimp just can't hang -- it can do everything but the interface is hellish
<AlexBO> kbrooks: how old are you?
<kbrooks> 14
<AlbanianLord> ohhhh
<Zolty> I am about to ask a very newbie question, I just installed Ubuntu, on install I did not select enough screen resolutions.  IE I go to change the screen resolution and the max I can select is 1028x768 @ 60hz  I am wondering how to let it use more resolutions?
<stan-am> hahah im 22 and feel like a dork using this thing
<kbrooks> been on linux for a year
<tanki> drspin, http://www.math.vt.edu/people/jbwillia/computer.gif :)
<apokryphos> kbrooks, AlexBO, stan-am: respect your elders ;-)
<kbrooks> Zolty, open a terminal
<jesper> khermans: Oh.. that's only in Debian..
<stan-am> been on linux for 3 days
<khermans> jesper, what package?
<toasta> lol
<AlexBO> apokryphos: lol
<jesper> khermans: gvidcap or xvidcap
<khermans> jesper, yes but i cannot install it
<AlbanianLord> well is there a way i can change the language or not?
<kbrooks> Zolty, applications > system tools > terminal
<tanki> stan, view that link it will show how feel in linux early but then it gets better
<kbrooks> Zolty, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mefistofeles> how long does it take to get my copy? I ordered it yesterday
<stan-am> hahahahah
<stan-am> thnx tanki
<tanki> !
<jesper> khermans: I'm out of good advice.. I would try to get the debian-source package and recompile it for Hoary..
<stan-am> dont get me wrong though, im loving this thing
<jesper> But thats a longer shot.
<stan-am> i wish i could understand it better
<kbrooks> mefistofeles, CDs do not go around like magic
<mefistofeles> i know
<mefistofeles> im just asking
<mefistofeles> how long?
<stan-am> im just executing commands with no clue of what they do
<kbrooks> mefistofeles, 6-8 weeks
<kbrooks> stan-am, ubuntu guide?
<mefistofeles> oh i c.... thx
<Garrison> Anyone please, this is really important; where are ssh login/logouts stored on a unix server?
<Garrison> the logs
<kbrooks> Garrison, hmmm
<AlexBO> apokryphos: where do you live? is linux in the country where you live well know through the people?
<AlbanianLord> :jesper is there a way to change xmms default language \
<apokryphos> AlexBO: OpenSource in general is more accepted in Europe. I'm in London.
<AlbanianLord> apokryphos is probably greek
<stan-am> kbrooks: im reading that, but its kinda complicated to learn what do all of these commands im using do in 3 days while im @ work
<apokryphos> AlbanianLord: Indeed, I am. =)
<AlbanianLord> lol
<AlexBO> apokryphos: in Italt ANYBODY knows linux. ask to an italian what is a O.S.
<antix> I have some problems with mail-notification. sometimes it's visible and sometimes not...
<kbrooks> stan-am, man <command>
<apokryphos> AlexBO: do you mean nobody? :P
<AlexBO> apokryphos: I'm Italian
<stan-am> whats that?
<AlexBO> apokryphos: yes :-)
<stan-am> whats that? kbrooks?
<sebastianseb> Hi I am experiencing certain well
<jesper> In Denmark people tend to know the frase .. but not what Open Source actually is.
<apokryphos> AlexBO: Linux is still by no means mainstream
<elmagozizou> Hi does anyone knows how to install 3d dektop on ubunutu? and where i can get it?
<mefistofeles> In colombia is practically unknown
<mefistofeles> :P
<kbrooks> stan-am, man lets you see how to use the command
<Zolty> kbrooks thank you so much worked great
<AlbanianLord> hey it could be worse
<sebastianseb> Hi I am here for help.  I am experiencing certain weird problems with Ubuntu.  Anyone here will help me?
<AlexBO> apokryphos: yes
<AlbanianLord> you could be in america...
<AlbanianLord> lol
<stan-am> ow ok
<stan-am> thnx dude
<kbrooks> Zolty, yw
<evilfix> how come when i type unmount in a shell it says command not found?
<mefistofeles> lol....ya io know
<AlbanianLord> we hate opensource
<kbrooks> stan-am, np
<mefistofeles> it is umount
<AlbanianLord> lmao
<mefistofeles> evilfix> umount
<evilfix> oh
<mefistofeles> Lol
<ompaul> evilfix, sudo might help also
<mefistofeles> i used to get the same :P
<kbrooks> umount ... historical reasons
<AlbanianLord> anyone know how to change xmms' language settings?
<mefistofeles> yay
<sebastianseb> Ok when your done helping that guy.  Help/try to help me please
<tanki> but you can make an unmount alias for umount if you want
<kbrooks> sebastianseb, question? ask please
<Raskall> drspin: nothing works. tried booting with rescue-option. dpkg-reconfigure grub did not help, neither did "grub-install /dev/hda" or "grub-install /dev/hda --force-lba
<sebastianseb> Well ever since I got Ubuntu about a week or so ago.  Well I have been experiencing problesm wilst logging out of the account.
<kbrooks> Describe the problems.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I must confess :o) ...I am back using Gnome ;)
<sebastianseb> Like the screen woudl go a bit funny for a bit.  Then move the mouse and then back to normal, but now.  Well just now I got a wepbage there.  Also one time when I did this just now.  I got this noise that kept on going on and on and on and on.
<AlbanianLord> bjeri gajdes gajdexhi.....
<AlbanianLord> hell yeah
<AlbanianLord> ;p;
<apokryphos> ztonzy: :-O
<Raskall> agh.. out of power on this laptop and power supply is at work.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, more stable for me
<Markrian> sebastianseb, don't understand you at all :)
<tanki> when breezy goes stable will it still be called breezy
<apokryphos> ztonzy: heh, no worries. If you're back using it it must mean that you naturally prefer it. Probably better off with it, then :)
<sebastianseb> When I am logged into my Ubuntu account and do system log out
<AlbanianLord> kde has a habit of being a pain in the ass
<anacron> can somebody help me with making ubuntu work as a router with to network cards
<sebastianseb> and it goes to the login screen
<pippijn> hi all
<AlbanianLord> hello pippijn
<apokryphos> ztonzy: I don't think KDE is for everyone, sure. :)
<drspin> in America linux usage is either to get away from corporate control on behavior or kids that heard about it want to be l337
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I can't understand why kaffeine and konqueror segfaults so often...a friend of mine uses debian/kde...never happens to him
<JohnFlux> !hello
<XRayNuke> ubotu's down
<AlbanianLord> well drspin what if I was a little of both
<AlbanianLord> muahahah
<AlbanianLord> !
<apokryphos> ztonzy: very weird indeed. Did you try the tip on the Kubuntu guide regarding Konqueror segfaults?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, so it might lay in kubuntu :o)
<drspin> mostly -- there are some like myself that use it because it's logical and I prefer it
<drspin> and others tat use it for servers and whatnot
<sebastianseb> Well it has been coming up with some weird thing picture or whatever first.  I moved the mouse and it would go away and go back to normal.  Just now it has been coming up wiith like my desktop with the webpage I was on.  I move the mouse and that goes away back to normal.  Also when I logged out  not that long ago.  It  came up with a werid sound that kept on being repated.
<pippijn> how stable is Ubuntu in comparison to debian? I am aware of the fact that Ubuntu is based on the latter but maybe there have been additions to the system to make it either more stable or less stable.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm, haven't read that
<Chrisxx> drspin: Or it could just be someone like me who are taking programming classes and feel that learning a new operating system may help them not be held down
<AlbanianLord> i hate microsoft's "dominance"
<Markrian> ztonzy, you might want to add a few new lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list to get fixed KD Epackages
<ztonzy> Markrian, sorry ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkonq1 and below
<kbrooks> WAIT WAIT
<tanki> JohnFlux, whats konversation
<elmagozizou> hoe do i install 3ddektop in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Markrian: he's running 3.4.1
<kbrooks> Markrian, hold
<toasta> i agree AlbanianLord
* mefistofeles gone for a while
<sebastianseb> IRC channels sucks badly for suppourt.  I am better off doing this at a forum.  It seems.
<JohnFlux> tanki: kde irc client
<AlbanianLord> i mean the whole drop support for previous osses thing
<Markrian> apokryphos, oh... odd, 3.4.1's pretty solid for me
<JohnFlux> tanki: one that I work on ;)
<apokryphos> Markrian: likewise
<AlbanianLord> and the "everyone who uses linux is a communist" idea that microcrap propagates
<AlbanianLord> ugghh
<Markrian> sebastianseb, possibly, yes. But your problem sounds odd, might be a hardware problem?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, so you mean I can't run with 24bit to have ot stable ?
<ztonzy> it*
<AlbanianLord> sebastianseb what's the problem
<AlbanianLord> ?
<Chrisxx> I personally just can't wait until Linux has better support for ATI cards, since thats what is in all of my systems...
<Markrian> sebastianseb, when/if you make a forum post, be sure to mention what graphics card you have
<kbrooks> AlbanianLord, well, ubuntu supports warty, hoary, etc for 6 months after the release with security updates
<mefistofeles> hey can somebody tell me where can I find good documentation for Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> release of said distro*
<AlbanianLord> microsoft does it to force upgrades
<drspin> mefistofeles: ubuntulinux.org -> click on documentation
<anacron> Chrisxx: i think ati support is good
<Markrian> mefistofeles, with regards to what exactly?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: definitely not -- I run 24 perfectly
<mefistofeles> drspin> thx
<pippijn> nobody knows an answer or has an opinion?
<kbrooks> ubuntu does not force upgrades
<sebastianseb> Right ok
<AlbanianLord> i didnt say they did
<Chrisxx> anacron: I thought it didn't have 3D with ATI yet?
<AlbanianLord> i meant microsoft
<mefistofeles> Markrian> everything lol
<sebastianseb> When I  go system log out
<sebastianseb> and it takes me back to the welcome screen
<sebastianseb> this is where my problems happen
<AlbanianLord> and it really isnt what its advertized to be
<anacron> Chrisxx: well i do have, but it's not made by ati, i think
<kbrooks> AlbanianLord, COMPARING
<kbrooks> hello?
<kbrooks> do you have a brain?
<kbrooks> :)
<hajiki> me eat bRaINz
<sebastianseb> To begin with it was just some weird picture type thing that would come up.  I move the mouse and it goes back to normal with that welcome to ubuntu welcome screen noise.
<AlbanianLord> are you speaking to me
<AlbanianLord> ?!
* G|immer does not have a brain.
<AlbanianLord> hajiki:lol
<hajiki> ;] 
<sebastianseb> recently it has been coming up with like my desktop with the  webpage I was on.  recently it came up with a noise that kept on being repated
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: Don't be mean to him :<
<kbrooks> im not
<jafn> hi people
<jafn> somebody can tell me
<AlbanianLord> i am clarifying who the hell you are talking about
<G|immer> what's the name of the package that installed basic Windows fonts on Ubuntu?
<jafn> how to make an ubuntu box to usea wins server
<jafn> ?
<AlbanianLord> kbrooks are you addressing me?
<jafn> ?
<kbrooks> AlbanianLord, yes
<AlbanianLord> I don't have a brain?! thats hilarious
<sebastianseb> When I go system log out. and it takes me back to the welcome screen.  To begin with it was just weird picture type thing that would come up.  I move the mouse and it goes back to the normal Ubuntu welcome screen.  Recently it has been coming up with like my desktop with the webpage I was on.  Recently it came up with a noise that kept on being rrepeated.
<AlbanianLord> coming from a 14 year old
<jafn> how can i make an ubuntu box to use a wins server to see other mavhines on the same domain
<AlbanianLord> you know, perhaps I am falsely implying a negative connotation
<AlbanianLord> ....
<anacron> jafn: use samba
<Markrian> jafn, you'll need to look at the samba documentation
<sebastianseb> Bugger this IRC channels sucks for suppourt it seems.  So fourm time for me.  Hummmmmmmmmmm already a member of Linux QUestions .org :) can I be bothered to register on the actsaul Ubuntu SUppourt forum.  Where do you people think I will get the best help?
<toasta> anyone know where gnome is installed
<Markrian> sebastianseb, go to the Ubuntu forums
<jesper> sebastianseb: ubuntuforums..
<jafn> i have samba installed wich archives should i configured?
<Markrian> toasta, gnome isn't installed in only one place
<Chrisxx> sebastianseb: Usually this room is pretty good, but you just have to be in here at the right time
<AlbanianLord> anyway....
<Markrian> jafn, what do you mean by archives?
<Chrisxx> sebastianseb: I'd help you but I'm just getting started myself
<toasta> then where are the themes and stuff located
<AlbanianLord> sebastianseb
<AlbanianLord> later on there are the real gurus
<AlbanianLord> lol
<Markrian> toasta, instead, tell me what you're trying to achieve
<sebastianseb> Ok i'll do that one at the forum
<AlbanianLord> the mignight heroes
<sebastianseb> ,but I have other problems to
<sebastianseb> well
<disposable_mike> sebastianseb: go to ubuntuguide.org
<AlbanianLord> aiii
<jafn> i mean nsswitch.conf
<Troy_McClure> i need help getting my sound working
<mefistofeles> anyone knows a suse channel??
<jafn> or something?
<AlbanianLord> c'po behet??
<disposable_mike> sebastianseb: search for microsoft fonts
<jafn> config files
<sebastianseb> What are you on about fonts?
<toasta> i need to copy some border theme and icon theme files to where they belong and i dont know where that is
<Markrian> jafn, I'm not understanding you at all
<Chrisxx> disposable_mike: I thought that part of being a ubuntunite (*sp*) is to never refer anyone to ubuntuguide?
<sss_lr> jafn: /etc/smb.conf
<toasta> well i want to atleast
<disposable_mike> Chrisxx: i'm not familiar with the rules, really
<Markrian> toasta, I see
<disposable_mike> Chrisxx: if so, then my apologies
<sebastianseb> What have fonts got to do with any of it isposable_mike?
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, the unp decided not to intervene, IIRC. ask nalioth?
<Markrian> toasta, where did you get these window border/icon theme files?
<Chrisxx> disposable_mike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/   I believe thats where you're supposed to link to
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, STOP
<jafn> i need my ubuntu machine to resolve the host names of windows boxes on the same domain or workgroup using a wins server
<toasta> art-gnome, from there website
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, a few days ago.....
<Markrian> toasta, you'll probably want to go to the themes app from the menu and click on "Install Theme..." and choose the files
<disposable_mike> Chrisxx: thanks, i'll remember for the future
<toasta> there tar.gz files
<sebastianseb> I have a question.  Anyone here got AMSN to work properly on Ubuntu?  ,because I have been trying to get it to work prooplery, but well.  Well.......
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, hold a sec
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: What?
<Markrian> toasta, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php tells you
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, a thread was brought to nalioth's attention that specifically said that the ubuntu wiki was hard to navigate
<kbrooks> 4779, i believe
<jafn> could somebody help me?
<kbrooks> cant remember the thread id anymore
<aeho> Is setting my system language from finnish to english easily possible?
<Markrian> jafn, you need to read the samba documentation!
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, and a user also said that he learned what the commands in the ubuntu guide do
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: Okay, well I was told to never refer anyone to ubuntuguide because it doesn't explain it just tells you ways to do sutff
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, by who and when?
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: commands to put in to do it* not explaining how it works
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, the wiki is difficult to navigate.
<Chrisxx> someone linked me to a site saying if you're going to do support in the channel to use the wiki
<Markrian> jafn, http://samba.org/samba/docs/
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, Please read my comments about the wiki.
<lcdd> aeho: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: I did, I was just saying that is what I was told, I'm sorry if it was incorrect
<Veeder> hi im running warty4.10 . ive tried and failed to get any 3D app goin on my machine, have a Geforce5200, can anyone help me out?
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, would you show a newbie the "Java" wiki page which had SEVEN choices before I last revamped it?
<Markrian> Veeder, do you have restricted-modules installed?
<Efwis> I must agree the ubuntuguide could use a little tweaking, but if you look in the wiki, on some things it actually tells you to go to ubunutguide.org lol, its like a round robin game
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: I AM a newbie....I started about a week ago
<Veeder> ahh no idea what they are... but sure ive been installin and tryin a lot of things.. thru apt-get :D
<Veeder> Markrian:  can i pvt. im a newbie need help BIG TIME!
<dreldy> hi im new to ubuntu but am really liking it
<Markrian> Veeder, keep the convo in here
<Troy_McClure> why is my sound busted... :(
<dreldy> i have a wireless internet connection
<Markrian> Veeder, http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, ok. let me reverse it. would you be happy if I showed you the Java wiki page BEFORE I last revamped it? 7 --> 3. would you like having to choose from seven choices?
<dreldy> but i have to activate everytime i restart why is this and how do i sort it
<Veeder> tried tried that!!!!!!!!!!
<Markrian> Veeder, and?
<kbrooks> Veeder, hoary or warty?
<Markrian> What happened?
<Markrian> warty
<Veeder> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Veeder> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Veeder> warty 4.1
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: I don't deny that ubuntuguide may be better, its just that I was told about 3 days ago to only use the wiki, that is about how long I
<Chrisxx> have been using linux
<Veeder> thats what i get for glxgears
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, please answer my question.
<topyli> darn. i forgot to run unison at the end of the day at work
<Markrian> Veeder, have you restarted GNOME/the computer as it told you to in the guide?
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: No I wouldn't but I don't see how that is relevant.  The fact remains that I was simply forwarding something I was told, and it was from the official ubuntu website
<Markrian> Veeder, did you install everything it said in the guide?
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, the ubuntu guide is obviously better.
<Troy_McClure> does anyone know the link to the !sound trigger
<Troy_McClure> ?
<kbrooks> !sound
<Troy_McClure> bot is gone
<hajiki> Veeder, did you uncomment the GLX module from /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Troy_McClure> :P
<Veeder> Markrian: ive been goin thru this for 2days now... tried the guide... and every other thing... the weird thing is i never had to make any changes anywahere.. regarding the driver. but this is not gettin me anywhere
<Veeder> yeah.. i've edited xorg.. to work with other resolutions as well... no luck!!!
<Chrisxx> kbrooks:  I'm not sure if you have gotten what I've been typing, I don't deny that ubuntuguide may be better, but I was told that to forward people to the wiki if at all possible
<Veeder> u think upgrading to hoary can help?
<Troy_McClure> Veeder, what videocard do you have?
<hajiki> Veeder, you have this in there? Load    "glx"
<kbrooks> Chrisxx, Yes, you were told.
<dreldy> if someone is free and can help can they please type "I"
<Markrian> Veeder, I'd say upgrade to hoary either way :)
<Veeder> Nvidia geforve5200
<Veeder> heh
<Troy_McClure> Veeder,
<Troy_McClure> what error do you get when you try to start an openGL ap?
<Veeder> am dowloading.. but just looking for one last hope... if any
<topyli> dreldy: you need to ask a question. then maybe someone will know if they are able to help you
<Chrisxx> kbrooks: I really don't see any point to your arguement, I was told to forward people there and you insist that yours is better, I was just doing what I read that I was supposed to do
<Veeder> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Veeder> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Troy_McClure> try this
<Troy_McClure> open you xorg.conf
<Veeder> Troy_McClure: none of my games are loading...
<Troy_McClure> there will be a line that say UseInterAGPGART or something
<Troy_McClure> it will say =yes
<Troy_McClure> change that to no
<Veeder> k
<truz24> mysql_connect works fine in php using apache, but it says undefined function from the command line, how can i fix this ?
<topyli> kbrooks: ubuntuguide is not "obviously better". it's just a list of commands for newbies to blindly type in their terminals as root
<Will_> topyli: Or for people who know what they are doing, but forget the method 100%
<jd-multi> hey all :D
<jd-multi> I'm new to Ubuntu, I just tried it :P
<highvoltage> hey jd-multi. congratulations!
<jd-multi> how can I run Ubuntu from usb?
<topyli> Will_: true
<jd-multi> :P
<teferi_> truz24: why are you trying to use php outside of apache in the first place? :P
<kbrooks> topyli, Think about the example of the wiki page.
<Markrian> jd-multi, first impressions?
<Troy_McClure> Veeder: this line Option "UseInternalAGPGART" change it to no
<stan-am> hey kbrooks
<jd-multi> Marble2, really clean, nice It looks little like Mac OSx which I use at work :P
<topyli> kbrooks: which one?
<stan-am> sorry bout that
<kbrooks> topyli, Java
<Markrian> jd-multi, good to hear. A lot of the interface is 'inspired' by Mac OS X, yes
<kbrooks> topyli, It had too much suggestions.
<jd-multi> yeah
<jd-multi> but I found some little problems with it :/
<kbrooks> topyli, 7, to be exact.
<topyli> kbrooks: options :)
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<Veeder> hmm.. Troy_McClure is Xorg.conf another file, what i edited last time was  XF86Config-4
<mefistofeles> hey is there a problem between ubuntu and ati's video cards???
<topyli> kbrooks: iirc, it also says it's best to build your own debian package with java-package. which is correct
<kbrooks> topyli, whatever. i revamped it
<jd-multi> the rhytmplayer drops streaming a lot, and firefox has some little website display issues :)
<Markrian> Veeder, you're right, edit XF86Config-4 :p
<mefistofeles> hey is there a problem between ubuntu and ati's video cards???
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<kbrooks> so now there are 3 choices
<Troy_McClure> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<Markrian> Veeder, xorg.conf is in hoary, not warty (which you've got)
<Troy_McClure> oh but the line should still be in there
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<Troy_McClure> yeah try changing it in warty
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<kbrooks> dreldy, STOP
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<kbrooks> dreldy, STOP
<Markrian> dreldy, STOP IT.
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<dreldy> I need to send a file from my linux box to my windows box whats the quickest way to do it?
<Troy_McClure> STOP
<Troy_McClure> kick him
<dark> dreldy: easiest way is to ask one time >.<
<hajiki> StOP or you will be kicked
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dreldy> and no one responded
<kbrooks> dreldy, answer:
<Troy_McClure> well then don't spam
<Will_> dreldy: The best way is to NOT spam like that
<dark> dreldy: then hey didnt want to. google samba.
<Markrian> dreldy, imagine if EVERYONE in the channel did that to try and get their questions answered
<Troy_McClure> someone send him the script to map windows drives
<mefistofeles> hey is there a problem between ubuntu and ati's video cards???
<husher> dreldy: probably ftp
<dreldy> and no one responded
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dark> ....
<dreldy> yeah i did
<dreldy> yeah i did
<topyli> kbrooks: please revamp it more, as it's incorrect now. method 1 should be titled something like "get a ready java package". otherwise, i agree :)
<dreldy> yeah i did
<Determinist> ffs , someone kick this guy
<to|m> dreldy: look ubuntu wiki
<hajiki> *sigh*
<Markrian> ok, dreldy needs kicking
<Troy_McClure> okay kick him anyways
<serengeti> dreldy, get an gmail account and send it to yourself
<alindeman> Ahem
<Chrisxx> >_o He was meant to be a blowjob
<Troy_McClure> thank you, oh my
<jd-multi> dreldy is a little anoying O_o
<serengeti> oh I'm late
<Troy_McClure> mefistofeles, what card do you have?
<mefistofeles> hey is there a problem between ubuntu and ati's video cards???
<mefistofeles> ha.... ati radeon 9200 se
<hajiki> mefistofeles, dont think so, whats your problem
<Markrian> mefistofeles, ATI cards don't work brilliantly with linux (though it's impriving
<husher> mefistofeles, there's a problem between linux and ati's video cards
<Troy_McClure> actually ati is not to bad anymore
<kbrooks> topyli, righto, will do
<mefistofeles> no..i dont have any... im waiting for my ubuntu copy im just checking lol
<mefistofeles> :P
<Troy_McClure> just use sudo apt-get install ati-fglrx
<hajiki> my ATI card works fine
<hajiki> but i dont play games or anything with it
<mefistofeles> ha ok :P..thx
<husher> my ati card works, but not perfectly
<Chrisxx> It will work fine for using linux itself, but not for rendering
<mefistofeles> hmm ic
<serengeti> good night everyone :) gotta go
<Troy_McClure> you can get it to work for rendering
<messju> hi, when i attach my cellphone via usb, it's detected as a storage device. but i want to use it as a serial device (with gnokii). any ideas how i use usbserial on hoary?
<Troy_McClure> its not that hard
<mefistofeles> hey anyone here has a hp graphic calculator??
<teferi_> messju: you probably have to tell your phone to be a serial device first...
<to|m> Chrisxx: rendering what?
<to|m> Chrisxx: and which soft
<topyli> mefistofeles: no, we have computers ;)
<mefistofeles> ha!
<messju> teferi_: thanks - will look into that.
<mefistofeles> ok
<Troy_McClure> mefistofeles, tell me when you get hoary, i can help you get it to render
<Troy_McClure> its not that bad
<poningru> mefistofeles: I have a TI-89
<poningru> not by HP
<Chrisxx> to|m: I heard it wasn't able to do much when it comes to 3D graphics or games yet
<mefistofeles> Troy_McClure> ok..but i will be like in 2 months :S
<Troy_McClure> lol
<mefistofeles> Troy_McClure> ehat do u mean by hoary? :S
<mefistofeles> what*
<djabrail> hi
<Veeder> Troy_McClure: nothin like UseInternalAGPGART in that file...
<khermans> Why isn't xvidcap available?
<Will_> I always read that as 'get horny'
<khermans> i would like to capture Video!
<BounceBounce> hi djabrail
<mefistofeles> Troy_McClure> what do u mean by hoary? :S
<djabrail> any wmii users ?
<Troy_McClure> Veeder, try adding the line
<Troy_McClure> add this
<khermans> Anyone ever captured Desktop Screen videos in Linux?
<kbrooks> topyli,
<Troy_McClure> Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
<jd-multi> whats a good alternative for winamp but then linux?
<djabrail> BounceBounce, hi, do you know wmii ?
<Troy_McClure> under misc options
<Veeder> mefistofeles: there are two versions of Ubuntu out i guess... one is warty which was a beta kinda release... hoary is a full grown baby i heard :D,
<kbrooks> Revampe as requested.
<khermans> jd-multi, xmms
<Will_> jd-multi: xmms?
<goldfish> jd-multi: beep-media-player
<to|m> Chrisxx: hmmm, i have an nv card so i have no problem using 3D progs
<teferi_> Veeder: you have your releases confused
<mefistofeles> Veeder> thx ;)
<to|m> Chrisxx: sorry, can#t help i think
<kbrooks> Veeder, no
<goldfish> bmp > xmms
<teferi_> warty is old. hoary is the current stable release
<mefistofeles> oh
<BounceBounce> djabrail, no sorry...
<teferi_> breezy is the current beta
<mefistofeles> hahahah ok thx u all
<kbrooks> teferi_, not 'beta'
<kbrooks> inaccurate term
<Efwis> well that was a nice confusing convo lol
<topyli> kbrooks: aww... now you left out the actual description of the method :)
<Veeder> sorry.. im only 5days.. into ubuntu :p just lovin it... heh sorry if i was wrong
<kbrooks> topyli, I left the repos out
<teferi_> kbrooks: you're right, brainfart
<teferi_> "unstable"
<topyli> kbrooks: oh, now it's in method 2
<to|m> WHich gnome app I need 2 explore my windows network well?
<khermans> No one has ever captured their Desktop presentation with Video Capture in Linux?
<djabrail> which wm are you using BounceBounce
<kbrooks> topyli, I removed them because they distract from the name of the method
<BounceBounce> gnome
* topyli is compulsively refreshing the page
<topyli> kbrooks: ok, it's all just fine i guess, there's just some old cruft at the top
<to|m> ohmy dear forget my last q ;)
<djabrail> have you ever try something else BounceBounce ?
<topyli> kbrooks: sorry, i misunderstood
<topyli> kbrooks: it's just about perfect
<djabrail> OK THERE ARE WMII USERS HERE ?
<topyli> djabrail: there are no yellers, that much we know
<Panzerboy> !info f-spot
<Thorrn4> hello!! kde gives me errors about DCOPSERVER is not loaded; non of kde programs will work...what is can do?
<djabrail> yellers ?
<khermans> djabrail, wmii??
<topyli> djabrail: yeah, people who YELL
<djabrail> http://wmi.modprobe.de/...give it a try...
<djabrail> dictonnary...2secs..
<husher> anyone here used the linux-abi package?
<djabrail> husher, yep
<husher> djabrail, successfully?
<G|immer> oh! oh! i accidentally removed the recycle bin from Gnom's taskbar, how to get it back?
<to|m> firefox 1.5 is on the way ,)
<to|m> +.0
<hondje> G|immer: right click on the panel, pick 'add to panel'
<topyli> G|immer: right click the panel (there's no taskbar) and add it back
<hondje> G|immer: then pick the trash can
<messju> 1.0.5 i guess
<Efwis> G|immer, then put it where yo want it on the panel
<djabrail> husher, yeah 've got a pb ?
<G|immer> cool! i could just move it with the mouse!
<G|immer> thnx all. it's back. hehe
<husher> djabrail, i'm jsut wondering how hard it si to get running
<Garrison> ompaul: what was that link you gave me?
<Garrison> heh, sorry, i was distracted with a security issue
<djabrail> khermans,  you got a look to wmii ?
<djabrail> husher, nop..
<anacron_> how can i make my ubuntu a router?
<Discipulus> anacron_, install and configure routed and install more than one NIC
<anacron_> nic?
<topyli> anacron_: a network kard
<Discipulus> anacron_, usually they wanna use a Linux machine as a firewall, not a router
<jd-multi> I've got a install-sh, how can I install it ?
<Discipulus> anacron_, a PC is genereally multi-purpose, where as a router is an embedded system that has a specific function
<djabrail> y a t il des francais ici ?
<Discipulus> djabrail, #ubuntu-fr
<Quest-Master> djabrail: #ubuntu-fr
<djabrail> thx
<anacron_> Discipulus: well usually when you make firewall it's also a router (nat)
<djabrail> see ya'...http://wmi.modprobe.de/...it's worth ;)
<topyli> anacron_: i just told firestarter to do it for eth1
<Discipulus> anacron_, no, not the way I look at it
<jd-multi> I have no idea how to run a install-sh :/
<anacron_> topyli: i can't get it work
<jd-multi> I tried run, and run in kernal or something
<Discipulus> internet <--> Linux <--> Router <--> (x5) Computer
<topyli> anacron_: although i'd call it "ip masquerading" not routing i guess
<topyli> but what do i know :)
<mostrodibiscotti> what news reader do you guys reccommend (usenet groups)
<anacron_> topyli: well if it can share my internet more than 5 people it'll do
<husher> djabrail, have you got it running under ubuntu?
<hondje> mostrodibiscotti: I like pan
<topyli> anacron_: uhh... why not but you'd probably need a switch. i only have one windows client here
<topyli> anacron_: i'm not the man you want to ask for networking help really :)
<jd-multi> can someone help me how to use a install-sh, I tried to run it, but didn't do anything :/
<anacron_> topyli: well yeah, maybe it's not working because im trying to get it work with my wlan box which is already router
<mostrodibiscotti> thanks, hondje
<kbrooks> one layer? god
<keikoz> pls how can i can i check the cpu temperature under ubuntu ?
<topyli> anacron_: maybe you need to setup a dhcp server as well
<anacron_> topyli: can you help me with that
<Efwis> keikoz, if you system has the sensors on the chips, you can install lmsensors and gdesklets from synaptic
<khermans> Anyone know how to create a RARE archive of a folder?
<khermans> rar
<hondje> yes, with the 'rar' command
<anacron_> i thought i already had dhcp server, how can i check out if i have one?
<topyli> anacron_: no, i just set static IPs for these two boxen
<khermans> yea, but is do "rar a folder" and says no files
<topyli> anacron_: your situation is more complicated
<kbrooks> omg omg omg
<keikoz> mmh ok Efwis thx
<anacron_> topyli: can you tell me what is gateway address and do i need to setup that
<Panzerboy> anyone here using monotheca?
<topyli> topyli: dunno, my gateway seems to be just "*" :)
<Troy_McClure> anyone here use amarok?
<anacron_> topyli: ok
<weirdcreep> i do
<Troy_McClure> okay, maybe you can help me
<Troy_McClure> i installed it last night using apt-get install amarok
<khermans> Troy_McClure, amarok is kinda cool
<khermans> i like the lyrics it retrieves for songs
<Troy_McClure> and also did apt-get install amarok-engine but that failed, but i have no engine though, so it does not play music
<sinferno> hey, can i use the transgaming virtual drive with wine instead of setting up another one?
<topyli> khermans: amarok does that? sweet(ish)
<khermans> topyli, yes
<kbrooks> gconf rules
* topyli has an itch for upgrading beagle
<khermans> topyli, nat friedman is an uber programmer
<khermans> but why in c# ?
<topyli> yep
<khermans> all the programming gods use eiffel
<kbrooks> lol
<topyli> khermans: dunno, but all the real innovation seems to happen in the Mono camp
<topyli> i don't no why
<anacron_> blaah, why is it always such a hard thing to set linux up
<jesper> anacron_: It has never been easier.
<khermans> anacron_, i would argue that for Windows!
<kbrooks> heh
<khermans> anacron_, you have to go out and download all this pirated software, then run the cracks, then tweak user settings, etc...
<anacron_> jesper: might be but it's still not "easy"
<kbrooks> define easy
<dell500> has anyone gotten lm-sensors to work?
<ompaul> Garrison, after a lot of messing around - this looks the most interesting - not the kind of solution I like but there you go, you could of course file a bug report :)  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Nvidia&card=.&chip=nForce&module=intel8x0
<bionic> when compiling a new kernel, where is the initrd file?
<ompaul> Garrison, that one?
<bionic> to put in menu.lst
<CountDown> How can I get access to the parallel port?  I keep getting "cat: /dev/lp0: Input/output error".
<hondje> if you're not using make-kpkg, you follow the regular rules
<bionic> im not, and the regular rules are?
<anacron_> has anyone ubuntu running in mini-itx pc?
<ompaul> anacron_, I think so from the lists on google http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/77909585/m/740008223731 for example :)
<struggler> is this right?
<struggler> one would think this would create a link
<struggler> but the link actually points to /etc/rc5.d/init.d/postgresql
<ompaul> anacron_, I had one running Mandrake RH SuSE and some other random variations I no longer have the box to play with :( so ubuntu I can't comment on from a personal perspective
<messju> i have a problem with the administration/networking. it doesn't save my settings persistently, i have to reconfigure it everytime i boot. is this a known issue?
<Discipulus> I LOVE YOU ALL!
<walaber> anyone with experience installing atmelwlan driver?
<Panzerboy> Discipulus: we don't love you :)
<Discipulus> :'(
<CountDown> Now that love is in the air, anyone know why "cat /dev/lp0" returns an error?
<AlexBO> Discipulus: ???
<ompaul> CountDown, lp0 is a device - usually a printer
<CountDown> ompaul: It's not the parallel port?
<Discipulus> alejandro, YOU DON'T LOVE ME!
<ompaul> CountDown, well it can be that also :) usually where I put printers (well dot matrix ones anyway)
<AlexBO> Discipulus: if you are a pretty girl, then i love you! else...
<CountDown> ompaul: I'm trying to access the parallel port, but I keep getting an error saying the port is in use.  Is there another name for the device?
<Discipulus> lol
<ompaul> ompaul@dhcppc0:~$ ls -al /dev/lp0 :: crw-rw----  1 root lp 6, 0 2005-07-14 12:12 /dev/lp0 so I guess not
<Discipulus> I LOVE YOU ALL
* ompaul wonders why the a is in the -al
<walaber> I'm trying to get my USB wlan card working, it's listed as supported by atmelwlan driver
<walaber> from synaptic I can get the source, but having trouble installing
<CountDown> completeness :)
<CountDown> ompaul: What do you get when you try "cat /dev/lp0"?
<AlexBO> Discipulus: we are a big community. evrybody needs each other. evrybody loves each other.
<LinuxJones> ompaul, the a shows hiddin directories/files
<ompaul> Discipulus, please stop shouting [the caps on is considered shouting, you would not shout at people you loved now would you?] 
<Troy_McClure> what package can i download that has an mp3 decoder?
<mbirkis> why isn't my glx working? i just installed the nvidia_glx driver and restarted x?
<toasta> i was just about to as that
<ompaul> LinuxJones, yeah, but why did I use it ;-) I still can't figure out
<toasta> about the codec that is
<ompaul> CountDown, an error
<harold> Everyone: As usual, there's nobody here.
<Discipulus> ompaul, yes I would!
<harold> LOL
<LinuxJones> ompaul, I do it all the time as well :D
<aeho> have you edited your xorg.conf to use "nvidia" driver instead of nv?
<Discipulus> ompaul, when I tell them that I love the
<Di42lo> What was the name of the video player like mplayer ?
<Discipulus> ompaul, them
<Discipulus> ompaul, as long as I'm not standing right next to them
<joefre> Di42lo: xine? totem?
<Discipulus> gxine?
<CountDown> ompaul: Yeah, me too.  So, how is one supposed to use the parallel port if the lp module creates it and then uses it the entire time?
<Di42lo> yeah xine
<toasta> i thought the w32 codec would, but i dont know
<Di42lo> thx
<walaber> Troy_McClure - get the gstreamer package
<CountDown> Is there a mkdev command that can initialize the parallel port?
<walaber> Troy: gstreamer0.8-mad
<toasta> c yas
<harold> Anyone: Know of a low-memory web browser (w/GUI)?
<ompaul> CountDown, I am going to spend a little time in the next few days getting to the bottom of something similar with serial ports in the next few days - have a look at pic programming under GNU to get some clues as to how to interface with them
<eliUbuntu> anyone know how to speed up the bootup time? the network part is particularly slow
<harold> eliUbuntu: My bootup is painfully slow, on a 233MHz PowerBook G3.
<Troy_McClure> walaber, i did
<Troy_McClure> but it still does not work...
<CountDown> ompaul: Okay, good luck with that.  I'm trying to get a Macraigor JTAG programmer going under Rowley's CrossStudio.
<zukalk> harold, Opera uses less resources than Gecko (Mozilla, Firefox, Epiphany, etc)
<eliUbuntu> harold: ouch... my computer is a amd 64 with 2.2 ghz... so i think it should be too slow
<walaber> Troy: that worked for me.. :(
<harold> Troy_McClure: You have a cool name (whereas I don't).
<LinuxJones> harold, your running Gnome ?
<harold> zukalk: Any choice besides Opera?
<topyli> harold: links2, dillo
<harold> LinuxJones: I'm running xcfe4
<zukalk> harold, dunno. i'll google a bit
<demirg> hi all, do i need to install nvidia drivers just like debian to make xorg faster???
<Troy_McClure> walaber, do you mean the amarok-gstreamer engine?
<harold> topyli: Is linkys2 GUI?
<eliUbuntu> harold: opera is one of the lightest browsers and very fast as well
<walaber> Troy: no, didn't install that...
<LinuxJones> harold, dillo is a very basic web browser
<Troy_McClure> what command did you use to get gstreamer
<topyli> harold: i think links2 has a --with-gui build option or something.
<ciocanel> hello, i'm having problems with gaim and msn, it say that i need ssl support in order to log in... can anyone tell me what to do?
<harold> LinuxJones: I just began using dillo.
<walaber> Troy: just used the synaptic manager
<eliUbuntu> demirg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<harold> LinuxJones: I'd like something that renders a bit better, though.
<walaber> no one with any exp. installing atmelwlan driver?
<demirg> thanks eliUbuntu
<harold> topyli: Wow, didn't even *know* there was a GUI-links.
<XRayNuke> Anyone running Basilisk II on Ubuntu PPC?
<eliUbuntu> demirg: np :)
<ompaul> Troy_McClure, should we remember you from other distros? where you played the part of a device driver and never really the kernel
<topyli> harold: you still don't know that. i may remember wrong :)
<jafn> bye
<harold> XRayNuke: What is Basilisk II?
<LinuxJones> harold, webbrowsers are resource hogs for the most part :(
<jafn> all you people
<XRayNuke> harold: 68k Mac emulator
<jafn> work day is over
<harold> topyli: Okay, I'll keep that in mind, LOL
<eliUbuntu> LinuxJones: thats true.. too bad
<Troy_McClure> walaber, the synaptic manager does not have that in it..
<harold> XRayNuke: Now why would you want to do that?  :)
<harold> LinuxJones: Any relation to Star Jones?
<demirg> eliUbuntu: :)
<weirdcreep> tom jones?
<LinuxJones> eliUbuntu, yea would be nice for a lightweight browser that actually looks reasonable and has a few features like popup blocking :)
<harold> XRayNuke: Out of curiosity, which apps are you going to run on that 68k emulator?
<LinuxJones> harold, nope :)
<eliUbuntu> LinuxJones: yep
<XRayNuke> harold: old games mostly. Stuff that doesn't work quite right under MacOS 9
<zerboxx> Will the command "sh *.sh" work with Ubuntu Live?
<Discipulus> any girls in here? (Yea right...)
<harold> LinuxJones: I just began using kazehakase - it seems kind of neat, but I'm not certain it's memory requirements are lower than any other flavor of Mozilla.
<eliUbuntu> the new netscape for windows = nightmare
<harold> XRayNuke: I see you here all the time.  Let me know if you ever want to go a round of Quake or Marathon.
<LinuxJones> harold, I have not even heard of that let me have a look
* walaber_ had a power outage
<Synergy> jo dude how can i register en reserve my nick
<XRayNuke> harold: will do. Marathon actually runs on pretty much anything since Bungie opensourced it: http://source.bungie.org
<Synergy> with nickserve
<walaber_> anyone installed the atmelwlan driver?
<Riggzy> type   /msg nickserv register password email
<Riggzy> and rep[lace the appropriate things
<harold> LinuxJones: Someone here told me about kazehakase the other day, so I installed it.  Google it for an explanation of its mission/purpose.
<Synergy> thnx
<Riggzy> Anyway... I'm downloading Kubuntu - and was wondering what kind of installer ubuntu has - is it graphical?
<LinuxJones> harold, yeah I am looking @t it right now :)
<Synergy> Riggzy, yes
<harold> XRayNuke: Yes, I once installed something that allowed Marathon to be played online.  Forget what it's called; it began with an "A", I think.
<Riggzy> Synergy - goood, lol
<Riggzy> I tried installing gentoo the other day, my eyes just glazed over
<Synergy> gentoo rulez
<topyli> harold: check out these screenshots of basic links (not links2): http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~clock/twibright/links/features.html
<Synergy> Riggzy, I thinks it is the best dis.
<bojan> hi! i would like to install anjuta, but it seems that there is no makefile
<zerboxx> Will the command "sh *.sh" work with Ubuntu Live?
<harold> XRayNuke: Do you remember how long ago Bungie revealed the source code; I'm not sure I was aware of that.
<Synergy> gentoo is F***** good
<Synergy> for a server
<Riggzy> Synergy - lol, yeah, I hear its good, but I'm just going past the novice stage in Linux, so maybe I'll try it when I'm a bit more knowleedgeable
<jkka> Riggzy: after you try gentoo, you are more knowledgeable
<anacron_> i tried to install gentoo once, but it didn't work so i installed debian, and now im using ubuntu :)
<jkka> then you can come back to ubuntu
<jkka> :)
<Riggzy> lol
<Synergy> yeah ofcourse
<bojan> hallo?
<Riggzy> I just had a harddrive failure - so I dont want to be aprtitioning in the command line any time soon
<Davey> pfft, after using FreeBSD remotely for 5 years, *then* you're more knowledgable :D
<Synergy> bojan, hoi
<bojan> Synergy, hi
<bojan> Synergy, there is no makefile in the anjuta folder
<zerboxx> Any help w the sh command & UbuntuLive?
* Riggzy counts down the 15 remaining hours of download
<anacron_> what's the command to start esd manually?
<eternale1> is ubuntu making a package for firefox1.0.5
<sinferno> hey how do i get info on a process in top?
<harold> Anyone: What percentage of HD space should you typically leave available for Linux/Ubuntu?
<Synergy> %
<Synergy> 30
<topyli> bojan: how about "apt-get install anjuta"?
<harold> Synergy: That much, huh?
<bojan> topyli that does not work unfortunately
<zerboxx> ANyone?? Should the command "sh whatever.sh" work with Ubuntu Live???
<Synergy> Well i use 30 and it works fine so
<Riggzy> eternale1 - why not make from source?
<dell500> i think i messed something up, and i need to uninstall and unload modules for lm-sensors, can anyone help?
<eternale1> ya i know
<topyli> bojan: sure it does. you've broken your system :)
<harold> Synergy: Does that percentage number vary if you have a small HD?  For example, a 2GB HD?
<Synergy> does anyone know's a plugin to play wmv files and mpeg/avi?
<Synergy> Hackmo, if you got a 2 G HD i would use it all
<eliUbuntu> anyone familiar with installing ati drivers?
<Synergy> with 300 MB swap
<harold> Synergy: They should just work in xine.;
<bojan> topyli, he says couldn't find package anjuta
<harold> Synergy: I've used xine to open wmv streams such as JoeFrank.com.
<samuel_> hello i need help to install amsn into obunto
<harold> bojan: What is anjunta?  A browser?
<Hackmo> Synergy: what?
<bojan> harold, a compiler/editor for c/c++
<Synergy> Hackmo, what ??
<harold> Hackmo: He intended that message for me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um whats up guys"
<harold> bojan: Thanks.  I thought it was a web browser I read about today.
<Hackmo> harold: ah ok, auto complete I see
<harold> ChurcH_of_FoamY: What's up, ChurcH?  Are you figuring it all out?
<nbx909> hey guys quick question
<bojan> harold, but i don't know how to install it
<topyli> bojan: your apt sources must be messed up somehow
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> harold , yea it's working great that qkad program really rocks
<Synergy> bojan, check your updates
<bojan> topyli, what can i do?
<nbx909> where do i put the .htaccess? if i put it in /var/www/ it doesn't work
<mbirkis> is there a way to get the original xorg.conf file back? after messing with it?
<nbx909> you should of backed it up
<Synergy> how can i install xine
<bojan> topyli, should i do that in the directory where the tar.gz file is?
<mbirkis> nbx909: shoulda woulda coulda... the problem is i didn't, isn't there some dpkg stuff i can do?
<harold> ChurcH_of_FoamY: What' qkad?
<topyli> bojan: no, you don't need the tarball at all
<harold> Synergy: apt-get install xine
<Hackmo> synery: apt-get install xine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> harold it's autocad for linux
<bojan> topyli, ?
<nbx909> anyone?
<harold> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Oh; must be fun.
<topyli> bojan: anjuta is included in ubuntu, so you don't need to build your own package
<bojan> topyli, you mean "sudo apt-get install anjuta" without downloading something?
<topyli> bojan: yes
<bojan> topyli, cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> harold , yea i need the program to build a wooden clock that i saw so i'm using the app to desighn everything form scratch
<harold> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Oh, I see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and with this program i just print out the templates and glue them to wood
<topyli> bojan: of course, apt-get will download it before it installs it :)
<mattyJ> is mono going to be install by default in breezy?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and where ever i marked the wood for cutting thats where you cut
<harold> topyli: Unless it's on CD or something.
<antix> is ubuntu-calendar supposed to update the background by itself? why does it say April?
<bojan> topyli, ok, that sounds logical :))
<nbx909> anyone? >>> where do i put the .htaccess? if i put it in /var/www/ it doesn't work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i just have to scrounge up 50 pounds of lead for the weights
<Synergy> I installed xine-ui but cant find it anywhere
<Synergy> weird
<bojan> topyli, do i need sudo rights for that?
<topyli> harold: sure :)
<topyli> bojan: yes
<harold> Synergy: Type "xine" in your command line to get it started.
<cpayan> anyone know about using atrac3 encoding on ubuntu?
<Ne00> Hi, does any one any stat programs besides webalizer or awstats
<samuel_> hello i need help to install amsn into obunto
<mattyJ> is mono going to be install by default in breezy?
<antix> synap, type "which xine"
<harold> Synergy: Or follow antix' advice.
<bojan> topyli: bojan@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install anjuta
<bojan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bojan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Synergy> harold, it works thnx
<Tuxist> hi
<harold> Synergy: Good to hear.
<topyli> bojan: you have synaptic running perhaps
<Ne00> bojan: close synaptic
<bojan> topyli, oh, yes
<yuacht> since when are cedega availible for free in repos?
<BeatYou> anyone use stat programs other than webalizer or awstats ?
<bojan> topyli: sudo apt-get install anjuta
<bojan> Reading package lists... Done
<bojan> Building dependency tree... Done
<bojan> E: Couldn't find package anjuta
<Synergy> harold, it works but it cant play a wmv file
<harold> Folks: When I install dillo, it doesn't fun from the command line (or anywhere else) unless I login as root.  It says: "Cookies: Could not create file: /home/harld/.dillo/cookiesrc!"  What gives.
<harold> Synergy: It should be able to...hmmm
<topyli> bojan: ok, join #flood and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list there
<cpayan> Hey, does anyone know about using sony devices, like MD Walkmen that need ATRAC3 encoding?
<Synergy> harold, well yeah that's what i thought too
<bojan> topyli: flood?
<harold> Synergy:
<BeatYou> yuacht? cedega isn't on the ubutnu repos ?
<topyli> bojan: just do /join #flood
<topyli> it's another channel for pasting stuff
<harold> Synergy: Exit xine and run this: xine name_of_wmv_file.wmv
<cpayan> BeatYou: cedega's not free
<bojan> topyli: oh, thx
<yuacht> BeatYou, i found it in multiverse
<cpayan> how?
<BeatYou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BeatYou> it would be there then
<BeatYou> and its not
<yuacht> oh i know why now
<yuacht> sorry
<mbirkis> BeatYou: cedega costs money doesnt it?
<cpayan> Hey, does anyone know about using sony devices, like MD Walkmen that need ATRAC3 encoding?
<Efwis> Cedega is non-free
<BeatYou> mbirkis i was just answering his question <yuacht> since when are cedega availible for free in repos?
<cpayan> right, it's fifteen bucks or something
<harold> cpayan: Sorry, wish I could help you.
<Efwis> $5 usd
<cpayan> ah
<cpayan> then 15 for three then :)
<cpayan> harold, me too
<Efwis> yep lol
<Synergy> harold, Video codec WS wmv 8 is needed
<harold> Synergy: Is that the error message you're getting?
<Synergy> harold, not a error i can hear the sound it is a problem
<langenberg> Hi there, I just upgraded a pc with a new motherboard and CPU ( from Pentium3 450Mhz to an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ ). Now the pc doesn't get any further then 'Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel'
<harold> Synergy: I'm lost on that.
<Synergy> harold, thnx anyway :)
<harold> Synergy: Though this will take more time to set up, you could try using Windows Media Player on wine.
<langenberg> Why won't the kernel boot when the architecture has changed?
<harold> Synergy: wine is kind of like an emulator.
<mbirkis> anyone know why mounting remote filesystems in the boot takes long time?? it was fast before i switched to ubuntu... it is a nfs mount
<Synergy> oke how can i install that
<harold> Synergy: Though wine means, "wine is not an emulator".
<galactic> hi - where can I find more codecs for video playback on Hoary? (.avi's, .wmv's, .mov's, etc.)
<cpayan> ah, why can't sony use mp3s like normal human tech makers
<cpayan> oh well, then
<harold> Synergy: You would apt-get install wine
<lcdd> mbirkis: do you have portmap running at that point?
<mbirkis> lcdd: nope...
<mbirkis> lcdd: i don't think so
<harold> Synergy: Then you would download and install Windows Media Player in wine.
<mbirkis> lcdd: is that the problem?
<harold> Synergy: Also follow galactic's conversation here right now; he appears to be looking for the same thing you are.
<lcdd> mbirkis: probably
<mbirkis> lcdd: thnx
<mbirkis> will try to sort it then :)
<harold> man wine
<harold> oops
<Synergy> harold, well it has to be possible to play wmv files with xine
<Garrison> Synergy; w32codecs
<harold> Synergy: Certainly, it's possible.
<mbirkis> also... what is respectable fps with glxgears? i have about 5450fps is this a ok number?
<harold> Garrison: How do you acquire those/install them in xine?
<langenberg> Can an architecture change, make the kernel not booting anymore?
<Garrison> harold: I forgot where I got them, but I could find out. Give me a minute.
<Efwis> langenberg, the kernel system is trying to read the settings from the old architecture
<mostrodibiscotti> I tried to install pan using apt-get and even through synaptec, and It errors out with md5sum mismatch, what do I do now?
<Synergy> Garathor, precisly how can i get them
<harold> Garrison: Synergy needs those.
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with ssh login
<langenberg> Efwis: it stores some settings?
<harold> Okay, I'm getting hungry...
<lcdd> shekhar: ask the question
<harold> Later, everyone
<Synergy> harold, Garrison how can i install them
<langenberg> Efwis: I just upgraded a pc with a new motherboard and CPU ( from Pentium3 450Mhz to an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ ).
<harold> Synergy: I wouldn't know, but Garrison may have some experience in that area.
<kbrooks> OK OK OK
<Efwis> yes, it uses the information in /boot/initrd.img-x.x.x-x-386
<shekhar> i can't login to my server through ssh in gui, but can do so in command line
<shekhar> i want to be able to just click on the server on the desktop
<Synergy> Garrison, you might know how to install those w32 codes, are you able to help me?
<Synergy> harold, oke harold thnx
<Garrison> harold, Synergy; I'm looking, I have them installed, and can view wmvs and whatnot
<socomm> !restricted
<Garrison> I'm looking, just a minute
<Seveas> shekhar, then create a launcher that opens ssh in a terminal
<langenberg> Efwis: so I need to recreate the initrd, can you give me a hand on that?
<Efwis> sorry langenberg, thats a little beyond my scope at this time, I just was able to figure it out by poking around in my system one day
<shekhar> i want it to open in the desktop file browser, not the terminal
<langenberg> Efwis: OK, well thanks a lot for your information, I know where search further.
<Efwis> yw
<shekhar> i can do this on my hoary box, but for some reason not my thinkpad
<kbrooks> ok
* kbrooks tests
<Synergy> Garrison, oke how can i installe them
<shekhar> Seveas
<shekhar> Seveas:  what can i do?
<harold> Anyone: What is the best way to install packages/apps to have them properly displayed in Ubuntu's menus?
<shekhar> i thought i can just connect to server... choose ssh, and login
<shekhar> it seems to use sftp and not ssh
<shekhar> i installed all the packages for ssh and still no go
<to|m> does someone use ccaptive-ntfs to mount windows ntfs drives as writeable? Is it secure?
<Garrison> Synergy; I'm looking, just hold on.
<Synergy> Garrison, oke thx
<nomis_> harold, there is a package called menu . if you install this one you'll have in your menu "debian" there should be all apps that you installed with synaptic/apt
<harold> nomis_: Thank you
<nomis_> harold, take a look here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32220
<walaber> anyone know how I can get kernel-sources for Hoary?
<ateves> is there another burningsuite you would recommend for gnome apart from gnomebaker?
<socomm> xcdroast, maybe?
<wiljen> can someone tell me why i cannot find a remote share's directory from inside an application's open file dialog box?
<IRCMonkey> I have an averatec laptop and i run windows xp tablet edition from the same drive.  I have a few questions.  I cannot mount my windows drive ow do I? and Ubuntu does not reconize my network cards LAN and WAN how do I fix this?
<Phinite> when I do an apt-get update, I see it grabbing the kernel information.  newb question, but now that I've got the packages, how do I go about upgrading my kernel?
<david_> apt-get upgerade
<tiglionabbit> Phinite: when you apt-get update, it just gets lists of packages, no actual packages
<Phinite> IRCMonkey: you should be able to mount the drive without a problem.  is it NTFS?  never used xp tablet
<Phinite> oh, yes, sorry, I do an upgrade also
<harold> It seems that dillo will only fire up when I run it from the command line, and then only as sudo.
<socomm> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phinite> but that doesn't change the kernel does it?  wouldn't I have to reboot on a kernel change?
<Phinite> apt-get dist-upgrade is what I do
<zoofields> wiljen:  maybe your computer is broken
<tiglionabbit> IRCMonkey: I have windows XP tablet edition.  Ubuntu detected it automatically and added an entry to grub for it.  I was able to mount it, and add an entry to my fstab
<Seveas> wiljen, that depends on how you connected to the share and which application you use
<IRCMonkey> yes it is It cant find a way to do it. I havent had this problem with other distros.
<tiglionabbit> IRCMonkey: what's more, I got my tablet working in ubuntu!
<david_> I need help on a problem I have with 3d graphics... it is so solw!!!!
<Seveas> wiljen, if you use places -> connect to server, only programs that understand gnome VFS can see it
<Phinite> add it to the /etc/fstab IRCMonkey.
<IRCMonkey> I would like to know how if have the time to tell me.  Thank You.
<Seveas> david_, maybe you need to install the correct driver for your card
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<tiglionabbit> cmon ubotu
<beaglezz> hi, I just have a fresh install of Hoary Hedgehog. Is there any easy way to automount my window drives?
<langenberg> mm, still no solution. The kernel won't boot after a CPU and mobo upgrade, can I get some support?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@Arennes-*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<david_> Seveas, I tryes the fglrx thing but it dosn't help
<IRCMonkey> The cards are recognized but I can congigure them to get online
<shekhar> can anyone help? trouble mounting an ssh server through gnome menu onto desktop
<Phinite> I mount my ntfs like this... /dev/hda1   /mnt/xp   ntfs  ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000    0    0
<Raskall> I had to repartition the disk and reinstall ubuntu due to my "Error 18" from grub. nothing worked. But it works now. An irritating thing is that this used to be my old laptop-disk, which I forgot. So I lost a LOT of historic data.
<tiglionabbit> Phinite: what does "ro" do?
<wiljen> Seveas.  when i was using kde...sm4k folder was always available to access remote shares from applications...i don't see anything similar in gnome
<IRCMonkey> I tried to mount them lke that and it says there is no such file or directory
<lcdd> shekhar: make sure sftp is enabled on the server. though i see no reason why it wouldn't be
<Phinite> IRCMonkey: create the mount point first... mkdir /mnt/xp
<Synergy> Garrison, it works
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.98.101.17]  by Seveas
<shekhar> lcdd:  i can login fine with ubuntu on my box, but on my laptop with wifi it's not working
<Phinite> tiglionabbit: not sure, it was in an online help for it, let me look.  it was an 'it works, don't screw with it moment'
<shekhar> lcdd:  what could be the issue?
<IRCMonkey> I will try that. Thank You.
<mostrodibiscotti> where can I go to learn about installing .deb stuff
<Garrison> Synergy; ?
<Garrison> mostrodibiscotti: dpkg -i package_name.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [-b spiderworm!*@*]  by Seveas
<lcdd> shekhar: i'm not sure. the system on the server might give some hints
<yuacht> is the firestarter package in universe broken?
<Seveas> yuacht, no
<Synergy> Garrison, apt-get install w32codecs
<Synergy> Garrison, works perfect
<tiglionabbit> Phinite: oh.  Well, uid=1000,gid=1000 means give it to the first user on the machine
<Garrison> Synergy; you had to add a repository, didn't you?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*pocho@*.adsl.anteldata.net.uy]  by Seveas
<Phinite> read without being able to write, I only use it for getting music, so I haven't found that a pain.  I'm changing it to rw :)  just in case
<Synergy> nope
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<david_> Seveas:  2d games seam to work great so it must be a 3d accel. problem... what do i nead to install ...my graphics card is "ati mobility radeon 9700"
<tiglionabbit> w32codecs is in hoary extras
<tiglionabbit> hey, where's my ubotu
<hajiki> gone :(
<tiglionabbit> well then
<tiglionabbit> ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<Garrison> david_ if it was an nvidia card, I could help you, but I've got absolutly no experience with DRI, and acceleration with ATI
<tiglionabbit> IRCMonkey: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiHowto
<Jogariga> how can i mount my osx partition on ubuntu?
<glick> why dont nvidia cards work well with linux?>
<Slipaway172> is www.ubuntuguide.org a reliable source?
<Seveas> Jogariga: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<tiglionabbit> Garrison: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<david_> ok thanx any way no envida 4 me
<Seveas> Slipaway172, not neccessarily
<Jogariga> Seveas: thanks
<david_> how do we wisper?
<Garrison> glick; they do, I've never had an nvidia card problem with any distro
<yuacht> Seveas, any word on the breezy dev? is everything going as schedueled or better/worse?
<david_> ???
<Slipaway172> are the extra reposatories good? i only downloaded mainstream projects, xmms, sound codecs, k3b, and a few other well known apps.
<Seveas> yuacht, afaik on schedule
<Seveas> yuacht, check udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals
<glick> how do you make it so that a regular user cant shutdown the machine?
<tiglionabbit> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<Garrison> glick; why would you want that?
<hajiki> glick, from gnome? or from the command line?
<glick> hajiki, from anywhere
<david_> DOES ANY ONE USE AN ATI RADEON GRAPHICS CARD???
<tiglionabbit> Garrison: maybe he has people logging in remotely
<glick> i dont want users to be able to shut down the machine
<Garrison> tiglionabbit; passwd and passwd -
<tiglionabbit> david_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Garrison> :-D
<Seveas> david_, please don't use caps....
<tiglionabbit> Garrison: what?
<Garrison> Change passwords, you dont need remote-access. ;p
<hajiki> glick, you can go to System>Administration>Login Screen Setup
<socomm> Wow, Ubuntu certainly has some neat goals.
<david_> soory caps lock was on I dont look at the screen
<david_> thamx a lot can I ask how do we wisper
<glick> hajiki, how do i do it from the commandline
<tiglionabbit> Garrison: What are you talking about?  Maybe he wants it
<wiljen> how can i play mp3 files on my laptop from the hd on my desktop?
<hajiki> glick, and disable the actions menu from the Security tab
<Garrison> It was a joke anyway.
<dylan_> anybody know of any good backup tools?
<Garrison> Anyone good with sound mapping etc?
<tiglionabbit> Garrison: you're not very funny
<XRayNuke> tar
<hajiki> glick, i dont think a regular user can shut down from command line unless they have root acess (not sure about that one)
<dylan_> tar is backup?
<david_> mp3====program ====mpg123
<Garrison> hajiki; command line commands like halt and shutdown require root access
<glick> hajiki, i dont want the user to be able to shutdown the machine from any desktop enviornment or window manager
<XRayNuke> hajiki: I tried running shutdown from the command line as a user yesterday. You have to run as root.
<dylan_> what should i do if im using an external hard drive for backup?
<pax> dylan_: tar is a powerful backup tool indeed. try: aprops backup
<tiglionabbit> glick: what if they just hit the power switch?
<hajiki> glick, well the one i just showed you will disable gnome and gdm from letting users shutdown, reboot
<glick> tiglionabbit, thats different
<TiredofXP> hello
<IRCMonkey> tiglionabbit: you said you got your tablet to work also? are there any special steps I should take?
<tiglionabbit> IRCMonkey: look for your model on http://tuxmobile.com and see if there's a guide for it
<IRCMonkey> Thanks again!
<tiglionabbit> IRCMonkey: it has beautiful pressure sensitivity in the gimp.  Haven't gotten the eraser working right though =P
<Rubin> how do you make lilo work where it does not require a password to boot the default image, but requires one to boot anything else or add params? every site i find says to put 'restricted' but i do that and it still prompts for password on boot.
<eno__> what makes linux better than windoze?  is it memory management?  I mean it NEVER crashes
<Rubin> its acting like its in 'mandatory' instead of 'restricted' is this a bug in ubuntu's lilo?
<Kokey> freedom
<eventualbuddha> both hoary and warty freeze on install (at about 6%-9%). they fail to read files off the cd (stopped on bsdutils i think)
<eventualbuddha> suggestions?
<Rubin> eventualbuddha: disable DMA
<eventualbuddha> i've tried multiple cds, but all from the same computer. trying one from a different one soon
<tiglionabbit> eno__: well my favorite part is that it's free, and has lots of easy to find useful free software, and you can trust the software you get through APT
<eventualbuddha> Rubin: how would i do that?
<thenuke> eno__: who are ypou talking to?
<Rubin> eventualbuddha: i think its in the boot help menus (press f keys)
<Rubin> i dont know exactly
<supernix> How best can I tell what my network latency is for my connection
<eno__> whoever, who cares!
<XRayNuke> eventualbuddha: i had basically the same problem last week. Turns out the burner on my primary PC is dead.
<_P_> hi
<tiglionabbit> eno__: when using windows, one is likely to end up with nagware/spyware/adware when trying to get the same features that come with linux standard
<shekhar> lcdd:  when i connect, i get no response from the system, sometimes it says wait while opening, other times no response
<eno__> I hate those ones
<Virtuall> eno__, imo, linux simply better. once you try, you know
<Virtuall> :)
<AndyRR> wtf is ubotu?
<AndyRR> netsplit then?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<dockane> das knallt
<dylan_> is there a graphical backup program?
<glick> what the fuck
<tiglionabbit> once you've mastered nethack, learning vim shouldn't be too hard.  Centericq is a very friendly text-based app that's almost like a gui itself
<shekhar> hi sorry i was disconnected, can someone help with my query about ssh?
<dylan_> grapihical backup?
<supernix> man this is carzy
<Virtuall> "wow"
<dylan_> gui backup?
<glick> nethack is the biggest waste of time
<glick> dont play nethack
<tiglionabbit> lol, but it's so fun
<goldfish> glick: it is :)
<dylan_> why is this happeneing?
<Rubin> its a normal part of irc
<goldfish> dylan_: becuase freenode sucks.
<Rubin> dont worry
<spiral> ouah...
<LuckyStrike> im on nethack now
<shekhar> i am always being told that gnome 'cannot display location' but i can login through the terminal
<tiglionabbit> what is a netsplit?
<Slipaway172> ok so where do i install xmms skins to ?
<din> it's when the leaf node of the irc server you are connected to disconnects from the main irc hub
<grogoreo> hi
<din> it "splits"
<glick> this is getting gay now
<grogoreo> does anyone know about this VC-1 or something from DVD jon?
<dylan_> does anybody know of a graphical backup app?
<Slipaway172> k3b
<LuckyStrike> hmm i have never been more confused in my life than nethack. Think i will leave that for a rainy day
<glick> LuckyStrike, thats minus 15 coolness points for you
<Slipaway172> or gparted
<Slipaway172> or natalius
<LuckyStrike> lol
<tiglionabbit> LuckyStrike: =P  it's a pretty crazy game though, randomizing dungeons, lots of interesting items
<tiglionabbit> they put a ton of stuff into that game
<dylan_> is there a graphical backup app for gtk?
<dylan_> gnome?
<Slipaway172> use gparted and partition and modify fstab and logon as root and moove all files to the partition
<LuckyStrike> anyone played hex?
<joefre> anyone use vncviewer? i'm trying to connect to a mac, but get "Unknown message type 255" :-(
<snuffy> is there a folder comparison gui program for gnome...
<ollebull> I get "Segmentation fault" when I run XMMS. Any ideas of what to do?
<glick> i have been running ubuntu for 2 days off the live CD
<glick> i guess i should not be a lazy prick and install it
<glick> but that takes energy
<redtech> 101
<glick> ill have to back up all my shit
<hondje> ulimit -c unlimited, run it, and submit the core dump as a bug, that's what I'd do
<glick> bend over and grab the install cd
<glick> open the cdrom
<glick> put the cd in
<glick> push it closed, etc, etc, etc
<IFRFLYR> Hi, all. Anyone know the way to restart cups?
<glick> cupsd -HUP
<IFRFLYR> Grazie!
<teferi_> IFRFLYR: /etc/init.d/cupsys restart will work too
<glick> kill -s HUP cupsd
<Markrian> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<IFRFLYR> Thanks everyone
<Raskall> anyone know of a ubuntu repo that has the java virtual machine, or do I have to download and install from www.java.com?
<The_Vox> Raskall: multiverse or universe have it
<The_Vox> Raskall: jdk1.1 is the package name
<Raskall> ok.
<Raskall> thanks
<tiglionabbit> hey, where do you get a hostname like that, rob^ ?
<tiglionabbit> Raskall: it's in hoary-extras
<kbrooks> donation, tiglionabbit
<LuckyStrike> guesisng it isn't easy to make a kde program work on gnome
<tiglionabbit> LuckyStrike: it's super easy
<tiglionabbit> they work
<wolki> LuckyStrike, why?
<dylan_> once installed, how do i start the program libburn?
<rob^> tiglionabbit, yeah, donation
<wolki> there's no problem with most apps
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: that sounds like a library to me, not a program
<kbrooks> you dont, dylan_
<dylan_> damn
<kbrooks> you start the program that uses the library
<LuckyStrike>  want to play a game called hex and the program that i have found is called six http://six.retes.hu/  but it is only for kde
<LuckyStrike> the program is very small
<Mr> I was here a while ago under the name  IRCMonkey.  I still am having the same problem.  How do I log into the gui as root?  My wireless caed is listed correctly in the device manager but I can't get it to work.  I tried to mount my windows partition from root in the shell and it told me access denied please help!
<LuckyStrike> 300kb
<kbrooks> LuckyStrike, you can install it under gnome
<dylan_> is there a really good burning program for gnome?
<LuckyStrike> oh can I
<tiglionabbit> Mr: it's not advisable to log in to the gui as root.
<Efwis> Mr, are you on gnome??
<kbrooks> heard gnome baker
<kbrooks> @ dylan_
<Mr> yep gnome
<tiglionabbit> Mr: use sudo
<tiglionabbit> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Mr> didn't work
<kbrooks> LuckyStrike, yes just the libraries
<tiglionabbit> Mr: did you do a regular install or an "expert" one?
<Mr> expert
<tiglionabbit> ubotu good bot
<tiglionabbit> damn, still no ubotu
<tiglionabbit> Mr: lol, why?
<rob^> alrighty.
<rob^> that attack must of really wacked him
<tiglionabbit> Mr: now you're gonna have to add yourself to the sudoers list
<LuckyStrike> kbrooks, ehhm you mean the .deb file?
<Mr> sudo told me access denied
<LuckyStrike> sorry im quite new to linux
<kbrooks> LuckyStrike, dpkg -i f.deb
<tiglionabbit> Mr: really?  uh, maybe you're doing it wrong
<liz4rd> my ISP gave me 2 ips. how would i be able to use the other ip instead of dhcping to this one (there both static)
<tiglionabbit> Mr: say "sudo fdisk -l" and tell me if it lists the /dev/hd you're trying to mount
<LuckyStrike> you need to set that up on your router
<Mr> could be.  I am trying to teach myself how to use it but it isnt working
<husher> liz4rd: do you have a router?
<LuckyStrike> your router needs to stop using nat and dhcp
<Mr> If I can get my wireless card to work then I should be able to figure out the rest
<liz4rd> husher, no just a hub
<husher> liz4rd: get a router
<husher> liz4rd, what are you trying to accomplish?
<glick> its to obad the smoothwall distro isnt made for any other architecture
<glick> id like to run smoothwall on my sparc64
<WeirdAl> Hey, right
* Efwis brb gotta reboot
<liz4rd> husher, no, and did you not read my question? :P
<WeirdAl> I got Windows to see my Samba shares, so how do I get Linux to do it?
* tiglionabbit laughs at Efwis' quitmessage, that's pretty good
<tiglionabbit> WeirdAl: places -> network servers
<husher> li4ard: you asked how to use the other ip, and the rest wasn't totally clear
#ubuntu 2005-07-20
<Raskall> agh.. I get so slow downloads from apt.. only 400 kB/sec. Sometimes only 410.
<LuckyStrike> kbrooks, im confused :(
<Mr> I have ralink 2500 wireless card.  It is listed in device manager but when I open the net tools it isnt listed.
<nalioth> howdy
<WeirdAl> <3 tiglionabbit
<WeirdAl> thanks
<zer> Mr: It works :-) But, you have to do some things on your own
<Mr> such as....?
<Raskall> Mr: the fact that it shows up in device manager doesn't mean you have a driver loaded for it..
<Mr> ok
<Mr> im listening
<liz4rd> my ISP gave me 2 ips. how would i be able to use the other ip instead of dhcping to this one (there both static) any ideas?
<zer> Mr: Ok...you don't speak german, do you? :o)
<Mr> no
<Mr> I have the drivers for linux and windows on my windows partition
<zer> Mr: Ok, wait...i try to
<husher> liz4rd, set your ip address to the other ip
<kbrooks> LuckyStrike, what are you trying to accomplosh?
<Mr> I have translation programs
<Mr> I you post in german I should be able to translate
<liz4rd> husher, WOW thats was good help man WHY DO YOU THIN K I CAME IN HERE!!! i dont know how
<zer> Mr: Ok, watch this: It works perfectly! http://www.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/treiber:netzwerk:ralink_rt2500_installieren
<LuckyStrike> just to install that program in ubuntu (only just installed ubuntu)
<zer> Mr: If you have questions, ask
<Mr> Thank you.
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: bring back the bot
<husher> liz4ard, ok, here's an idea:  try re-phrasing your question before you piss people off who are trying to help you.
<LuckyStrike> its just it said it was kde and i dont have kubuntu so thought it might not be possible
<Mr> Any ideas on how to mount my windows partition without geting access denied message?
<husher> liz4rd, if someone tells you your question is unclear, why not try to clarify?
<liz4rd> what do you not understand?
<liz4rd> my ISP gave me 2 ips. how would i be able to use the other ip instead of dhcping to this one (there both static) <-- makes sence
<zer> Mr: edit your fstab correctly :-)
<nalioths_dog> Mr: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<lcdd> i though it was quite clear. he wants to set up his network interface
<kbrooks> LuckyStrike, it's possible.
<lcdd> +t
<LuckyStrike> ok
<husher> liz4rd, stop it.  i understand now.  there's no reason to be a dick about it.
<tiglionabbit> LuckyStrike: you should be able to install most anything.  APT will handle the dependencies.  I have the full ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed at the same time, and all of their programs can be used from either desktop
<TokenBad> ok question...I went to dsl reports and did their tweak test..and it told me a couple things..but not sure how to do it...
<Big_O> but you can mount them from fdtab anyway
<nalioth> LuckyStrike: your apt will d/l the necessary kde components to enable any kde program you wish to install
<kbrooks> LuckyStrike, name of package please
<TokenBad> like turn on selective acks
<liz4rd> i..want..to..change...my..ip..to..a..diff..on..my..isp..gives..me..2....how...do..i ..make..it..bind..to..the..other..one husher?
<husher> liz4rd, are you running gnome?
<Big_O> fstab^^
<Mr> Thank You.
<TokenBad> changing the mtu
<liz4rd> husher, fuck now i hate it :P
<TokenBad> and to change the rwin
<Big_O> anyway
<husher> liz4rd, forget it.  find someone else.
<glick> the nicest desktop is of course XFCE4
<kbrooks> liz4rd, dont act like a noob
<TokenBad> but how do that on linux?
<kbrooks> case you arent
<kbrooks> liz4rd, pm me
<kbrooks> liz4rd, nm
<liz4rd> kbrooks, fuck you :P
<kbrooks> wtf
<husher> kbrooks, you take him
<Big_O> i want to creat a partition i can use for storage in both windows and linux
<LuckyStrike> i dont know name of package but website for program is at http://six.retes.hu/
<liz4rd> i know him :P
<husher> i'll be more than happy to help people who aren't beligerent
<Big_O> i was thinking ntfs
<liz4rd> well you asked me to clerify a question that was perfectrly ok...
<tiglionabbit> liz4rd: do this: sudo ifconfig eth0 your.new.ip.address   , where eth0 is the device you want to use that IP
<liz4rd> so i got fustrated
<dylan_> liz4ard is a faggot
<dylan_> and uses Mac OS 4
<kbrooks> dylan_, BE NICE
<liz4rd> OH YEAH GO YOU
<nalioth> Big_O: use fat32, ntfs is not safely writable from linux
<tiglionabbit> this is not good ubuntu behavior.  Please stop that, dylan_
<dylan_> sorry
<husher> liz4rd, what you think is a perfectly worded quesition may not be to someone else
<dylan_> SORRY EVERYONE
<Big_O> yeah thats what ive had problems with
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: hey, what about advising they use ext2 and add the ext2fsd driver to windows explorer?
<nalioth> Big_O: what windows OS do you use?
<liz4rd> husher, instead of telling me my question doesnt make sence to you tell me what parts :)
<Big_O> still wasny sure about fat 32
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: does that work very well?
<Big_O> so thanks
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, dylan is whining
<AndyRR> dylan_, please stop shouting
<Big_O> xp
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: am getting there, thanks
<dylan_> sorry, im bipolar
<husher> liz4rd, so, if you like, tell me if you're running gnome or not in response to my previous question
<kbrooks> bipolar?
<liz4rd> no
<liz4rd> xfce4
<husher> ah
<eno__> has anyone ever had it where xmms wont play sounds but other things will?
<kutucape> hi all
<kbrooks> nalioth, someone is fingering me
<nalioth> Big_O: you can use ext2 for your shared storage as they make an ext2 driver for xp/2k, which will allow you to access that partition
<skora> eno__, yes
<kutucape> i'm upgrading hoary to breezy right now
<tiglionabbit> eno__: yes, ESD has mixing problems, you can usually only play one media player at once
<eno__> did you figure out a way to fix it?
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<liz4rd> tiglionabbit, do i have to restart for it to take effect?
<kutucape> i dont know if will break my system or not
<eno__> !sound
<tiglionabbit> eno__: yes, there's a forum post...   but damnit ubotu is gon
<nalioth> Big_O: the difference is: in fat32 you can only have 4gb single files, in ext2 you can have one file (bigger than 4gb)
<Markrian> kutucape: good luck!
<Slipaway172> im waiting for breezy to become avaiable so i can upgrade. its buggy for me
<Big_O> yeah but ill be iseing to store games and movies
<skora> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: !!!  FIX THE BOT
<nalioth> kbrooks: fingering is common internet behavior, i hope you have an interesting .plan file
<eno__> oh well
<skora> that's what helped me.
<eno__> if I need mp3s I can boot in knoppix
<husher> liz4rd, is your interface eth0?
<kbrooks> nalioth, CTCP finger
<kutucape> Markrian, maybe it just xorg problem, i hope so
<Slipaway172> nalioth,  what is a finger?
<liz4rd> i dont know how can i tell husher
<husher> type ifconfig
<kutucape> i like playing with bleeding edge ;)
<tiglionabbit> eno__: no, you can get it all to work fine
<Big_O> sand im not really gotng to have files over 4 gigs
<husher> liz4rd, look for the interface with an ip address
<Big_O> and^^^
<liz4rd> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<eno__> should I go into /dev and delete my sound card?
<liz4rd> WTF
<kutucape> well, I was a linuxfromscratch...
<kutucape> lfs user
<Big_O> eno__,  err no
<eno__> fine :|
<kbrooks> wtf. Someone is fingering me thru CTCP
<nalioth> finger is a common way of 'checking' up on someone on a network. when fingered on a network, the users status (logged in, last login, etc and /or their .plan file is displayed)
<kutucape> !finger
<nalioth> kbrooks: /ignore ?
<Big_O> have you checked the xmms properties
<kutucape> whereis ubotu?
<eno__> kind of
<Big_O> what driver is it trying to use
<Big_O> ?
<nalioth> Big_O: if you rip DVDs to iso images, you will have files over 4gb in size
<glick> how do you do a minimal ubuntu install for server config?
<liz4rd> husher, oops i thought you said ipconfig
<kbrooks> Slipaway172, who are you?
<eno__> I tried all of the outputs, they all just rip through my playlist wihtout playing any songs
<Slipaway172> why
<Markrian> glick: when the install CD boots up, type 'server' then enter
<Big_O> nalioth,  i dont have a dvd writer
<kbrooks> Slipaway172, i demand you stop the finger/version on me
<Slipaway172> i just like looking around , but i dont touch or i buy
<Slipaway172> ok
<glick> thnx
<Big_O> or drive :(
<Slipaway172> whatever
<glick> Markrian, what does it install when server is selected?
<nalioth> Big_O: that doesnt keep you from ripping for backup on a large HD array
<cletus> can I compile c++ source code from a file without having a makefile?
<glick> cletus, yes
<tiglionabbit> cletus: yup
<kbrooks> cletus, g++
<Markrian> glick: the base system needed for linux to work
<supernix> anyone good with OpenOffice 2.0 that could help me ?
<husher> liz4rd, did you not install gnome and any of the other tools, or are you just running xfce4 aside from it?
<Markrian> No X, no servers
<tiglionabbit> g++ file.cpp -o executablename
<cletus> what would the syntax be?  I
<liz4rd> tiglionabbit, (myip): error fetching interface information: Device not found
<liz4rd> husher, no gnome is installed
<Big_O> eno__,  what out put plugin are you useing now?
<cletus> awesome, thankyou :)
<_Arturoo_> how i can install a driver for one device?
<eno__> ALSA
<Big_O> hit configure
<glick> xfce4 is the shiznit
<liz4rd> fuck yerah
<liz4rd> yeah*
<husher> liz4rd, try typing 'sudo network-admin'
<eno__> and now?
<kbrooks> i use xfce4 on debian
<Big_O> eno__,  what audio device is it looking for?
<glick> liz4rd, how did you not install gnome
<eno__> hw:1;1
<TPC> ok, I installed breezy on my test machine, (I know that you're not supposed to use it yet, but hey, its a test machine, so it doesn't matter if it breaks some, I just want to try some of the new features), and when I start X it complains that it can't find the font 'fixed'. Is there anything I can do, or should I just go test some other unstable thing ;)
<eno__> I tired all 3 though
<Mr> I wanted to use CollegeLinux, but the bootloader tries to install to hda which happens to be my CD drive and I don't know how to change where the bootloader goes so I tried Ubuntu, it installed fine but I am a |\|00b and I don't know howt to get my wireless or LAN card to work and I cant mount my windows partition.
<liz4rd> glick, sudo apt-get install gnome?
<glick> i use xfce on debian too
<Big_O> what other options are there?
<husher> liz4rd, sorry, i misread that as gnome being installed
<glick> liz4rd, how do you 'not' install gnome
<liz4rd> glick, i'm on kubuntu
<liz4rd> :P
<glick> eiy!
* Big_O is on fluxbox =P
<goldfish> if you start with the minimal install, you also dont have to install gnome.
<goldfish> fluxbox r00lz.
<Big_O> yeah
<liz4rd> husher, so configureing this wonk work then? should i exit network-admin?
<ice_1963> i'm useing icewm lol
<Big_O> =D
<tiglionabbit> #kubuntu
<husher> liz4rd, no
<glick> im still debating weather or not to do the install
<eno__> oh hell, I give up
<husher> liz4rd, if it came up, it'll work
<liz4rd> k
<glick> of ubuntu
<liz4rd> well now what
<husher> liz4rd, as in no, don't exit
<liz4rd> type my stuff in?
<Big_O> oh well i was about to tell him to try hw 0,0
<nalioth> Mr: my dog will send you some directions. follow them to mount your windows drive easily and safely
<nalioths_dog> Mr: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
* Big_O shrugs
<LuckyStrike> pulled my network cable out by mistake :(
<husher> select your interface, go to properties, type in your address
<husher> liz4rd, did your isp give you a gateway address?
<glick> i gotta go to shitty bio class
<glick> later all
<Slipaway172> why do i have ppl on my ban list? i have never banned anybody?
<Big_O> pity i cant get software mixing working on this install <_<
<goldfish> dont do that
<goldfish> open a terminal and use ifconfig !
<goldfish> Slipaway172: maybe the client auto bans ppl who flood.
<dwstil> hello all
<goldfish> hi
<Slipaway172> ? i havent flooded
<kutucape> di dwstil
<dylan_> where does k3b show up in the GNOME Applications menu after install?
<Slipaway172> it dosent
<Slipaway172> go to terminal
<Slipaway172> type k3b
<nalioth> dylan_: it doesnt, use "run application"
<husher> why is that, anyway?
<dwstil> under the networking help at the wiki i don't see how to set up an internet conncection via dial-up, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<UrbanFox|sleep> how do I modify my keyring?
<mwh_> anyone know where I can find the HP-laptops, which will be certified for breezy?
<r0d> what does ubuntu have for wireless AP scanning in the repository?
<husher> dwstill, there's something about a modem connection in the network-admin program, provided it sees your modem
<supernix> can linux use windows fonts ?
<Big_O> yeah
<UrbanFox|sleep> supernix> yes
<UrbanFox|sleep> very well
<UrbanFox|sleep> I'm using MS Tahoma as my application font right now :P
<supernix> kewlio
<dwstil> thanks
<supernix> I installed OOo and after that I for some reason was missing some fonts
<nalioth> supernix: yes, any truetype font
<tiglionabbit> supernix: get "msttcorefonts"
<nalioth> supernix: they go in ~/.fonts
<supernix> well they show up fine in 1.1.3 but not 2.0 for some reason
<Big_O> actually has anyone else had trouble getting software mixxing working?
<Wermut> urbanfox, btw, is there an easy way to import the fonts from the windows partition
<Big_O> i had it working before
<dylan_> ok thanks nalioth
<husher> Big_O, as in sound mixing, playing 2 things at once?
<supernix> ty nalioth and tiglionabbit
<supernix> is there anyway I can make them available without actually moving them to the same directory as the other fonts used by OOo ?
<mebaran151> I dlled a src pkg for lighttpd
<Slipaway172> so is nethack a text game?
<Big_O> yeah husher
<mebaran151> but I want to use it
<mebaran151> I got a orig.tar.gz
<mebaran151> a diff.gz
<husher> Big_O, have you tried setting your sinks to Esd?
<mebaran151> and a .dsc
<UrbanFox|sleep> how do I wipe my GNOME keyring?
<Big_O> i was trying alsa
<mebaran151> how what dpkg command slaps them all together
<husher> Big_O, i've heard of people who knew people who got Alsa to work, but i've never seen it
<Big_O> husher,  i had it working iun my last install
<husher> Big_O, then you're the first i've met:) everyone else just told me to use esd, and that has worked splendidly
<eventual1uddha> i've had 5 install discs fail on me (1 warty, 4 hoary - 4 from a PC, 1 from a Mac). they all stall between 6%-9%. any suggestions?
<pepsi> ] 
<lcdd> eventual1uddha: your optical drive is broken
<zer> eventual1uddha: your drive is broken
<husher> eventual1uddha, try a differnet drivf?
<Big_O> ill give it a shot
<eventual1uddha> *sigh* k, i'll do that while freebsd downloads
<LuckyStrike> hmm open office doesn't have verdana fon't is that normal?
<nalioth> LuckyStrike: install msttcorefonts
<aeho> LuckyStrike, maybe you should install ms fonts?
<LuckyStrike> k
<swarm> where I should look for /usr/bin/esd startup? I see with pstree that is child of init but I don't find which script to modify. I would like to modify its parameters adding -as 5 but itsn't read from /etc/esound/esd.conf.
<LuckyStrike> would that be a sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts ?
<ccc> LuckyStrike: yes
<LuckyStrike> ok thanks
<nalioth> LuckyStrike: something like that
* LuckyStrike has decided to blog his windows to linux conversion process!
<pax> may the blog force be with you
* P3L|C4N0 o/ 
<Troy_McClure> that will be an exciting read
<Troy_McClure> "Today i use the grep command a lot"
* LuckyStrike wonders whether that is a sarcasm :{
<husher> ubuntu's installer needs a progress meter
<Troy_McClure> hehe its a joke, best of luck to you, i would recomend making it a "Noobs guide to switching to linux"
<LuckyStrike> to be honest a blog from a newbie who is setting up his system and to read some things that he stumbled on would be very useful to me right now
<mwh_> anyone know where I can find the HP-laptops, which will be certified for breezy?
<LuckyStrike> yet i cant seem to find that information
<LuckyStrike> i can find evaluations of distros and basic programs but not a real diary with common mistakes that are made
<mumbles-ccna-out> back and drunk
<Di42lo> what codec should i install for gxine so he will work good ? except win32codecs ?
<mumbles> !win32codecs
<Di42lo> that it ?
<mumbles> erm
<mumbles> was hopeing the bot would respond
<Di42lo> :|
<mumbles> Di42lo,
<mumbles> when you use synoptic
<mumbles> just serch for win32codecs
<blmartin777> hello
<blmartin777> kinda quite in here
<AndyRR> it is quiet
<AndyRR> more than normal
<mumbles> yeh i was thinking that
<blmartin777> Everybody's sytem must be working perfectly
<mumbles> yeyh
<Troy_McClure> i fixed them all
<mumbles> hehe
<mpmc> How do I fix this???
<mpmc> firefox-gnome-support:
<mpmc>  Depends: firefox but it is not going to be installed
<mpmc>  Depends: mozilla-firefox-gnome-support but it is not going to be installed
<mpmc> :d
<mpmc> :s*
<mpmc> ideas?
<mpmc> anyone?
<mumbles> Troy_McClure i fixed them all -- u where sayin g
<mpmc> firefox:
<mpmc>  Depends: libcairo1 (>=0.3.0) but it is not installable
<mpmc>  Depends: libpixman1 (>=0.1.3) but it is not installable
<mpmc>  Depends: mozilla-firefox but it is not going to be installed
<eventual1uddha> i couldn't remove the cd drive from the computer to replace it, so i ran the wires to another drive in another computer. it's a frankensteinien creation  :)
<mpmc> looks like I'm gonna have to install ubuntu again :/
<mumbles> !firefox
<jasoncohen> mpmc, wait
<mpmc> ok
<jasoncohen> mpmc, did you use or are you using marillat?
<mpmc> huh.. I'm new..
<jasoncohen> or any other unofficial repository other than hoary-backports and hoary-extras
<mpmc> please explain.
<lcdd> i think "firefox" was in the backports
<toasta> hey all, i gotta gnome question
<jasoncohen> marillat is an unofficial debian repository that a lot of new users use because they see it on the forums and it's not meant to work with ubuntu. it'll break dependencies so packages don't install.
<jasoncohen> mpmc, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin or #flood
<mpmc> well.. I was told on the firefox site that I need to update it. so. I removed it and tried using thier installer but it failed.
<mebaran151> could anyone help me setup a pgsql database
<lcdd> ubuntu needs proper documentation and less clueless users "helping" each other :)
<bloodymale> i just put unbuntu in my lap top and it shut down my computer
<sizzam> im running an amd xp 3000+ with a gig of ram and an nvidia gforce 440 mx 128mb card.   im running the k7 kernel and little else right now.   should i see glxgears speeds higher than 1000?
<LuckyStrike> anyone know how to use a custom screensaver?
<toasta> i get 1600 or more on a much weeker system using radeon9000 sizzam
<sizzam> i could have sworn last time i installed i was getting 3000+ rates, i dont know if im missing a package or what
<sampson> lol
<bloodymale> i just put unbuntu in my lap top and it shut down my computer
<TSWoodV> sizzam: Have you loaded the nvidia drivers?
<jasoncohen> mpmc, a) ubuntu backports security bugfixes for firefox so you don't need backports
<sizzam> TSWoodV:  yes, so far ive loaded the drivers, enabled glx, and installed linux-k7
<mebaran151> anybody here familiar with pgsql
<sizzam> this is a fresh install
<TSWoodV> sizzam: check your xorg.conf file to make sure it's using "nvidia", not "nv".
<toasta> where would one change the splash screen at
<eventual1uddha> well, the frankenstein monster is reading hoary okay
<sizzam> TSWoodV:  just confirmed that its "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<swarm> how to modify parameters for esd in ubuntu?
<bloodymale> i just put unbuntu in my lap top and it shut down my computer
<sizzam> toasta:  how much vram does your radeon have?
<bloodymale> can someone help me
<TSWoodV> sizzam: That 440MX is a bit old.  You sure you've seen higher?
<toasta> 64ddr
<sizzam> TSWoodV:  yes, last install i was running the 386 kernel, upgraded to k7, and couldn't get the nvidia drivers to load.   someone in here had me install linux-k7 (i think thats what it was) and all of a sudden my performance improved drastically
<sizzam> i think it was linux-k7, but he may have suggested something else
<mumbles> sigh
<mumbles> bored and tired
<mumbles> going to go to bed
<mumbles> well thinking off
<crawl> hello , i need libvga.so.1 , what can i do with this?
<crawl> im trying to run a game under ubuntu, it says i need this lib
<crawl> so my questions is how can i add it to my system
<toasta> so anyone know where the splash is located
<bionic> When installing a new kernel and booting it, the ATI drivers has to be reinstalled?
<toasta> or how to change it
<r2d4> Hi! I mucked around a bit to turn off some services with ksysv and now gnome and other related WMs don't start.
<r2d4> KDE is OK though.
<bionic> make it easy, reboot :p
<bionic> or did you shut them down manually?
<r2d4> I don't see any error messages. It just drops me back to login screen.
<jasoncohen> heh, well i fixed mpmc's problem. he just had to add sources for main & restricted which he must have accidentally removed
<crawl> anyone can help me please
<crawl> i need libvga.so.1 in ubuntu
<mantikor> good evening folks
<crimsun> crawl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libvga.so.1&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<toasta> hullo
<r2d4> I am getting a pango warning for all GTK apps.
<crawl> hi mantikor
<sizzam> hey crimsun, you helped me get my nvidia kernel working with the k7 kernel the other day
<crawl> crimsun : thanks :)
<shane__> I need assistance from one of you experts out there on how to get my wusb11 linksys working.
<mantikor> does anybody has y clue why i am geting a "connect (111 Connection refused)"  when i am "apt-get updating" ?
<mantikor> server down?
<crimsun> sizzam: yes, how are things?
<shane__> I have tried to follow wiki instruction, but no avail.
<sizzam> crimsun:  i ended up fubaring my system and had to start from scratch
<crimsun> just use a live cd, problem resolved ;)
<sizzam> crimsun:  do you recall if it was the linux-k7 package you recommended to fix my issues or if it was something else, im trying to apply the same fixes
<crimsun> sizzam: yes, linux-k7
<sizzam> crimsun:  k, i grabbed that, my glxgears rates are at 1000-ish,   last time i was getting around 3000ish
<sizzam> wasnt sure if i was missing something else maybe
<abarbaccia> hey all - i'm trying to export a line to a file like this:   sudo echo "blah blah blah" | sudo tee -a <filename>    --- but i want it to add it to the line before the last line - how do i do that?
<crimsun> did you follow the instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<shane__> has anyone set up linksys usb adapter yet??
<|C_V|> Has anyone installed the JDK 1.5?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you wouldn't use ,,sudo echo'', for starters
<abarbaccia> crimsun, just echo?
<r2d4> |C_V|: I have
<TokenBad> 2528.000 FPS I get that in glxgears
<crimsun> yes, that's why the sudo is in front of tee
<sizzam> crimsun:  yea, i used those instructions, from ubuntuguide.org
<ny3ranger> question about digital output for lcd monitors ..... I cant see it ... is there anything I can do. I can see on analog mode.
<sizzam> TokenBad:  thats what i was used to seeing, which makes me think i have something incorrect
<r2d4> |C_V|: Just don't use the rpm on the Sun's web site. alien conversion does not work.
<mantikor> maby you can change the input signal on your flat screen
<ny3ranger> no i got that
<ny3ranger> but i dont see anything
<r2d4> |C_V|: use the other installer.
<toasta> so how do you change the splash image
<mantikor> right from the startup of you system or when you start gdm
<shane__> Does anyone have procedures to install and configure Linksys usb wusb11 adapter?  I have tried the WIKI wireless instructions but it doesn't work.
<toasta> is it safe to assume nobody knows?
<mantikor> toasta: go on gnome.org
<abarbaccia> crimsun, no dice on that line?
<|C_V|> i have the installer. What next?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: -a appends
<sizzam> toasta:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<abarbaccia> crimsun, but the bottom line as of now is an exit 0 - it needs to go before that
<toasta> sizzam,mantikor, thanks
<mantikor> but what shall i do with the message connect (111 Connection refused) when i use apt-get ?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: so think what tools you can use, namely cat, head, and shell magic
<crimsun> s/head/grep/g
<zirpu> anyone know if there is a compatible mainboard list for ubuntu 5.04 for amd opteron?
<zirpu> the only one i've found is for debian, and i'm not certain that necessarily applies to the ubuntu distro.
<Tomcat_> zirpu: Just search for <product name> on Ubuntu websites, and see if anyone has had problems.
<Tomcat_> zirpu: And stuff that's written for Debian applies to Ubuntu... just not in the details.
<zirpu> ah. ok. thanks.
<abarbaccia> crimsun, i give up - i'm gonna just be like - edit it yourself
<Tomcat_> zirpu: Buy something from a good (bigger) company, and you won't have problems... except if people already complain about it on forums. :)
<Tomcat_> zirpu: I bought an ASUS A8N-E for example - no problems at all, there are even Linux drivers on the official CD.
<chris> nybody here no how to get n64 2 work
<zirpu> heh. ok. i'm considering buying a box from racklogic.com.  i know fedora core 3 worked on their boxes.
<crimsun> abarbaccia: it's pretty simple. cat somefile |grep -v "exit 0" |sudo tee somefile.tmp && echo "yay" | sudo tee -a somefile.tmp && echo "exit 0" | sudo tee -a somefile.tmp
<crimsun> abarbaccia: securing the temporary file is left as an exercise to the reader.
<Tomcat_> zirpu: That's a good indication then. :)
<chrisinator> nybody here know how 2 get sound in the internet
* teferi_ hands crimsum a UUOC award
<Tomcat_> chrisinator: Try to be more specific... what is "sound in the internet"
<Tomcat_> -+?
<Markrian> Does anyone speak good spanish and english here? I received an email in spanish and I'm not entirely sure what it says
<chrisinator> in flash stuff like homestarrunner
<teferi> I had five years of spanish in high school...
<desrt> Markrian; strange place to come :)
<cafuego> Markrian: http://babelfish.altavista.com/
<teferi> but some of it is all muddled with the Latin I had in college.
<Di42lo> what cool desktop tools ubuntu have ?
<Markrian> desrt: I know, but this is like the only IRC channel I frequent :p
<chrisinator> markrian use google transfer
<teferi> so, um, I can probably still read it
<Markrian> cafuego: that doesn't help me much with it :p
<cafuego> Markrian: "The tree when in there stands" ?
<Markrian> cafuego: ...what?
<Markrian> teferi: thanks, lemme just paste the email at paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<chrisinator> does nyoe know how to get sound in flash in the internet
<ubuntuclient> <--newbie question regarding wine...i am trying to execute a program suing wine but cannot cd to the program files directory within /.wine/c_drive, any ideas?
<mumbles> right bed
<Markrian> teferi: ok, it's up
<desrt> anyone install the new xlibs on breezy today?
<teferi> desrt: yeah
<abarbaccia> ubuntuclient, slash out the spaces
<teferi> desrt: you have to clean out /etc/X11/xkb
<desrt> teferi; how did you fix them? :)
<cafuego> they are downloading right now
<desrt> teferi; i just did
<ablyss> ubuntuclient: "cd .wine/c_drive"
<abarbaccia> ubuntuclient, just type Progra then hit tab
<teferi> desrt: did you delete the directory itself?
<ubuntuclient> slash out? you mean replace the space with a forward slash?
<Tomcat_> chrisinator: You can see the video but hear no sound?
<desrt> teferi; i just mkdir'd it.  worked.  thanks :)
<ablyss>  /.wine << no good
<ubuntuclient> copolio, thanks much
<teferi> desrt: yeah, the directory has to be there for it to remove :)
<chrisinator> yah
<desrt> silly ubuntu
<chrisinator> i think it might be my speaker, but im not sure
<teferi> Markrian: this seems to be garbage
<Tomcat_> chrisinator: Do you have sound in other applications?
<desrt> trix are for hedgehogs
<chrisinator> yah
<chrisinator> cdplayer
<chrisinator> and mplayer
<kbrooks> trix is ew
<kbrooks> )
<kbrooks> :)
<teferi> Markrian: probably spam crap?
<ubuntuclient> 'abaraccia, i tried that but it doesn't auto fill in the rest of the directory
<DarkSpy> Markrian: it's about last name: FREYTTER -FLORIAN something like that
<teferi> either that, or they're asking something about your name.
<ubuntuclient> i can view it in file manager but cannot in cmi
<teferi> i think the second is more likely, upon second thought
<ubuntuclient> cli that is
<DarkSpy> probably about your family tree
<mebaran151> could some one help me setup pgsql
<teferi> responding "lo siento, no hablo espaol" will probably be a decent idea
<Markrian> weird... y'see, he first emailed me in English, but it was largely gibberish, so I assumed that he was just not very good with English and suggested he use spanish (he used a few spanish words), and since I did Spanish back at school I thought I'd have a better chance.. but what the hell.
<Tomcat_> chrisinator: If you have sound in mplayer it should be working in Flash... did you install flash by using a package?
<teferi> Markrian: it's not particularly good spanish either, i think...
<teferi> though it's been some time since spanish
<Markrian> teferi: maybe he used babelfish on the English he sent me? :p
<chrisinator> i used apt-get
<teferi> no, it's better than that
<LuckyStrike> is there a simple mspaint like program I can use in ubuntu?
<DarkSpy> Markrian: do you have spanish family?
<Markrian> DarkSpy:
<Markrian> Not as far as I know!
<kbrooks> LuckyStrike, so not gimp?
<LuckyStrike> yep
<LuckyStrike> gimp = adobe photoshop equivelant, I want a mspaint equivelant
<ubuntuclient> need help using wine, cannot change directory to the program files directory within .wine/c_drive, any other ideas?
<chrisinator> maybe it is my soundcard?
<cafuego> LuckyStrike: tuxpaint
<cafuego> LuckyStrike: Although I expect even that is nowhere neara s shit as mspaint ;-)
<LuckyStrike> sounds like the thing for me
<Tomcat_> chrisinator: It's really weird. If you got sound in mplayer and didn't install your flash plugin in a weird way, you should definitely have sound.
<LuckyStrike> lol
<chrisinator> i think my computer is just crappy
<cafuego> LuckyStrike: If that's, not it, try 'xpaint'.
<DarkSpy> Markrian: the man who sent you the mail just wanted to know the origin of his last name
<chrisinator> and also i am trying 2 do something
<cafuego> or gpaint
<cafuego> Yes, gpaint is exactly as crap as mspaint.
<chrisinator> its kinda silly but i want the butons on top of my viewmate keyboard 2 work
<Markrian> DarkSpy: I see. Of course I'd know the answer to that! What a weirdo :/
<LuckyStrike> hmm a fair amount of updates to download for ubuntu
<DarkSpy> lol
<Tomcat_> chrisinator: You can search the program "hotkeys" for a keyboard like yours... or create your own profile.
<chrisinator> thanks
<mpmc> Whats everyone doing>
<chrisinator> can nyone get tuxracer working
<cafuego> i'm breathing.
<chrisinator> it wont work 4 me
<Mez> o_O
<cafuego> it's my favourite hobby.
<Mez> freaky.
<Mez> the comp next to em jsu turned itself on
<ubuntuclient> need help using wine, cannot change directory to the program files directory within .wine/c_drive, any other ideas?
<Phinite> working, sigh.
<Phinite> I'd love to be configuring my laptop wireless to work though
<cafuego> ubuntuclient: run .wine/c_drive/Program\\ Files/foo/bar.exe
<cafuego> ubuntuclient: Note the DOUBLE \\ before the space
<Wimpie> does anybody know a good package that autodetects on which network my laptop connects so that the interfaces file sets up the proper network ?
<ubuntuclient> thankx cafuego...i'll try that
<desrt> cafuego; pretty sure you want triple there :)
<cafuego> ubuntuclient: If that doesn't work, just cd into the application directory, then run ./foo.exe
<chrisinator> can someone help me
<cafuego> Eh, wine ./foo.exe
<Markrian> cafuego: I'm not sure the double \ is necessary to escape a space?
<cafuego> Markrian: wine is a wrapper, so you need to escape the \ as well as the space.
<cafuego> I've needed to anyway
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: I generally wrap the whole thing in "
<Markrian> Ah, I see, I've never noticed
<HrdwrBoB> rather than escaping
<chrisinator> i am trying 2 get tuxracer working
<desrt> cafuego; command foo\\ bar is 2 arguments
<lenoxmo>  /server irc.cl
<desrt> "foo\" and "bar"
<HrdwrBoB> generally better practise
<desrt> command foo\\\ bar gives you "foo\ bar"
* cafuego removes it, since it no longer likes running on amd64.
<ubuntuclient> cafuego: I don't knwo what else I could be dpoing wrong, it says no such file or location, I've double checked the spelling, but can't seem to cd to Program// Files
<cafuego> ubuntuclient: \\ is not //
<cafuego> ubuntuclient: if you weant to cd to it, use a single \.
<cafuego> ubuntuclient: or quote it, like HrdwrBoB suggests.
<cafuego> ubuntuclient: cd "~/.wine/c_drive/Program Files"
<Phinite> Wimpie: ssidselect does that I believe
<Phinite> google that and see what you come up with
<ubuntuclient> i see, leme give it another shot
<ubuntuclient> cafuego: Awesome, it worked, thanks for your help and patients!
<chrisinator> will someone help me
<pc16> hoaaaaa
<mike998> does anyone know if there is a problem with the gdesklets server?
<pc16> h hdfnc hyf ch ch h cdhskd  hw jus
<chrisinator> i need help setting up pci cad
<chrisinator> card
<pc16> soy chileno conchetumadreeeee
<LuckyStrike> I really like the gimp it is way more intuitive than photoshop
<kamstrumental> greetings
<chrisinator> does anyone know how 2 set up a pci card on hoary
<cafuego> chrisinator: Open box, insert card, boot, load driver if needed.
<kamstrumental> I JUST installed ubuntu... this is awesome.
<laura> I'm trying to ./configure --enable-gui, but it tells me that I need PNG support. When I try to download the newest version via Synaptic Package Manager, it gives me an error
<kamstrumental> I switched from Suse... I am novice with linux overall
<laura> help!?
<chrisinator> cafuego: this makes it so it goes black right before deskto
<cafuego> laura: ./configure what exactly?
<laura> ./configure --enable-gui
<cafuego> chrisinator: Hmm. What card did you plug in?
<cafuego> laura: What software?
<chrisinator> cafuego: Voodoo 3
<laura> trying to install Mplayer, following this guide: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<cafuego> laura: Ah ok. Does the precompiled one not have the gui?
<chrisinator> laura: just search google mplayer deb file then do sudo apt-get mplayer
<laura> I didn't try it
<ce33na> kamstrumental: congrats
<chrisinator> cafuego: Voodoo 3 PC1 Card
<laura> k
<cafuego> laura: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has (I think) info on it.
<laura> h/o
<cafuego> chrisinator: Ah ok. You need to reconfigure X for the new video card. Hit alt-F1 to switch to the console, log in, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' and tell it you have a Voodoo3 now.
<laura> iger
<laura> oops
<cafuego> chrisinator: no, I lied. Run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<struggler> grep: The -P option is not supported
<struggler> grep --version
<struggler> grep (GNU grep) 2.5.1
<struggler> grep: The -P option is not supported
<struggler> the man page says  -P, --perl-regexp  Interpret PATTERN as a Perl regular expression.
<cafuego> struggler: try rgrep instead
<cafuego> Hmm, also not.
<Phinite> network tools doesn't seem to be even seeing my wireless adapter, what can I do to find out why?
<struggler> cafuego, well if that works the man page is still broken
<cafuego> Phinite: is the adapter supported by Linux?
<laura> so can I just install a precompiled version of Mplayer?
<cafuego> laura: yep
<Phinite> yes, it has worked for non secure, but playing with secure I managed to make it go away ;)
<Phinite> it worked right out of the box on non secure
<struggler> rgrep: The -P option is not supported
<ce33na> Phinite: look into ndiswrapper...can't help you though....My laptop is waiting for me to do the same
<cafuego> Phinite: d'oh!
<nameless1> can someone help me out im tryin to load ut2004 and im getting the following error   Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<laura> from where? i'm on the site, and it just isn't there
<cafuego> laura: let me see...
<Velcan> anyone familiar with making icon sets or know a good channel for that?
<kamstrumental> Since I am still novice, I have my HD partitioned off into 2 partitions.. 1 for Windows, and 1 for ubuntu.... I used partition magic in windows to create the partitions. When I decided to switch from suse to ubuntu, I deleted the partition with suse and left that partition as free space.. I restarted out of windows and booted off of ubuntu disk and installed. My problem is that I do not have a option to boot into windows.. I boot st
<kamstrumental> raight into ubuntu...?
<cafuego> ubotu is dead!!!
<ce33na> kamstrumental: give me a minute to remember how to edit it back in
<jcsh> hello
<kamstrumental> thx
<cafuego> !tell laura -about mplayer
<laura> huh?
<cafuego> laura: You just got a message from ubotu.
<teferi> huh, that shouldn't have happened
<laura> yeah
<laura> will try, thanks much
<cafuego> np
<Phinite> I'm getting an unknown interface wlan0... where do I go and configure that now?  it looks like it tried putting it as eth0
<HrdwrBoB> Phinite: just use it as eth0
<Phinite> which is also not showing up anywhere.  how can I force the system to re aquire the information it had by default before?
<ce33na> kamstrumental: still here?
<kbrooks> I want to create a template
<kbrooks> a file template
<kbrooks> how do i do that
<kamstrumental> yes i am
<ce33na> kamstrumental: do you know how to edit a file in linux?
<frank> v
<kamstrumental> i'd need a refresher
<kamstrumental> I know I must log in as admin to edit
<kamstrumental> through terminal
<ce33na> open a terminal windows on another desktop
<kamstrumental> k
<ce33na> type "sudo gedit /boot/grub" and come back here
<ce33na> it will ask for a password
<kamstrumental> k
<dphase> se
<kamstrumental> it opened brub file
<kamstrumental> grub
<ce33na> oops...sorry..wrong file
<kamstrumental> lol ok
<ce33na> type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and come back here
<kamstrumental> opened menu.lst
<Phinite> my wireless card isn't being picked up at all now under anyname.  how can I see what was loaded for it during boot and then how do I get it to comeup from there?
<ce33na> look for a line that says something to the effect of "end debian automagic kernels list"
<abrave2> ello
<kamstrumental> it is blank
<abrave2> how do i run a session as the root user?
<Phinite> open a session and sudo su -
<ce33na> kamstrumental: what partition is your windows drive? the first one on the first hard drive?
<nameless1> can someone tell me how to get rid of the following error that i get when trying to play ut2004
<nameless1> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<abrave2> in a terminal or as the username?
<ce33na> kamstrumental: if you are not sure..it probably is
<cafuego> Phinite: First off, check 'lspci'
<kamstrumental> yes, it is the largest...
<Phinite> cafuego: will do.
<Phinite> abrave2: two ways, open a normal terminal and do the sudo su -
<kamstrumental> the HD is 80Gigs and I partioned off about 8 for linux
<Phinite> abrave2: other way is you can select root session through one of the gui dropdowns Applications | System Tools | Root Terminal
<ce33na> directly below "end debian blah blah.." enter each of these on a new line
<Phinite> you of course need the root pwd
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: title windows
<cafuego> Phinite: There isn't a root password.
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: root (hd0,0)
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: savedefault
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: makeactive
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: chainloader +1
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: that is five new lines
<Phinite> oh, sorry, your own password and be in the sudoers list
<Phinite> :)
<Phinite> wasn't paying attention to what I was writing
<Phinite> :)
<Hoxzer> how can I setup samba to not to ask password when I try to browse the linux PC from windows
<Phinite> cafuego: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 167d (rev 11)
<Phinite> but I swear it worked on first install with non-secure networks
<stetyR> hi
<Phinite> it's an ipw2200
<kamstrumental> ce33na: the menu.lst has nothing in it...
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: what file is it showing at the top
<bonk> hello
<cafuego> Phinite: You'll be needing the non-free drivers for that, then.
<cafuego> !find ipw2200
<bonk> what's the port for apt-get?
<crimsun> 80
<bonk> is it?
<bonk> 'cause 80 isn't blocked here, but I can'
<cafuego> bonk: 80 if it uses http and 21/20 or 1024+ if it's ftp.
<bonk> can't update
<Phinite> cafuego: yahh.  I love that :)
<bonk> thanks,...
<cafuego> Phinite: is ipw2200 loaded? (check lsmod)
<bonk> does anyone have any ideas why I can't apt-get update
<bonk> ?
<bonk> it simply can't connect
<cafuego> bonk: Using a broken mirror perhaps?
<bonk> I don't think it is, I'll try changing to ubuntu.com
<bonk> nope
<bonk> it says it's connecting, but just sits at 0%
<cafuego> bonk: Do you have a http_proxy variable set/ Does that proxy exist? Can you telnet to port 80 on the archive server?
<bonk> no idea
<bonk> where do I start?
<Phinite> cafuego: the version that comes out of the box is an old one that does support non secure, but not secure.  I've found a site and am reading how to deal with it.  I'll let you know if it works as I'm sure others will ask about this
<Determinist> how do i mount a ntfs partition?
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: that is a problem
<cafuego> bonk: telnet <server> 80
<cafuego> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cafuego> Determinist: Fetch http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ce33na> kamtstrumental: gotta run
<Burgundavia> cafuego, who runs ubotu?
<cafuego> Burgundavia: I do.
<Burgundavia> cafuego, can you join me in #ubuntu-doc ?
<cafuego> Burgundavia: Sure
<bonk> cafuego, nothing happens when I do thaty
<Buckwheat> Are there problems with the ubuntu repositories?  I've been getting MD5SUM mismatches on some files and I see a couple of other people have the same problem in the forums.
<ColonelKernel> thats crazy you guys made parted part of the install
<ColonelKernel> nice feature
<ColonelKernel> very very nice feature
<XRayNuke> !md5sum
<ubotu> XRayNuke: I haven't a clue
<hondje> !usrepos
<ubotu> from memory, usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<XRayNuke> thanks hondje
<hondje> no prob :)
<Determinist> cafuego, it says no useable windows partitions ...
<XRayNuke> buckwheat: yes, and you can fix it by looking at ubotu's instruction
<mike998> hey guys, is there something along the lines of kuake for gnome?  It's an app that is basically a terminal similar to the quake terminal from the game of the same name
<ivan__> hi all a question ive installed xmms i know it can read the tracks because it shows them but i cant hear them, although i can hear them in the default cd player
<Determinist> mike998, erm , you mean it looks the same or what?
<mike998> Determinist: yah, I'd like to have the same behaviour
<mike998> mmm eyecandy
<Determinist> mike998, that could be nice :D
<mike998> *sigh* ohh yeah
<mike998> ctrl+alt+tildhe = instant terminal
<Phinite> cafuego: so far so good :)
<mike998> ivan__ do you have the correct output selected ?
<ivan__> ?? anyone a way to fix this ive tried somethings in the plugins section  but noo i cant hear
<mike998> Determinist: yeahconsole
<nameless1> I NEED HELP can someone tell me how to fix this error Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<mike998> http://phrat.de/downloads.html
* Determinist nods
<mike998> ivan__: have you selected the correct output for xmms?
<ivan__> yep mike ive tried with alsa, oss, esound and disk writer
<mike998> ivan__: is the mute off?
<Determinist> ivan__, check to see if the cd input plugin is configured correctly
<Burgundavia> !wiki
<ivan__> i think it is mike because i can hear the cd from the default cd player
<Eli2005> Is there anyway on the Ubuntu LiveCD that I can access my Windows partiton?
<Determinist> ivan__, i dont think xmms uses any standard system thing to read the CDs , it has it's own plugin like winamp does
<Eli2005> I'm sort of new to Linux
<kamstrumental> just installed ubuntu.. on 2 partition computer... any way to get a boot menu up so I can go back to windows when needed?
<Determinist> Eli2005, mount the windows partitions
<mike998> ivan__: are you getting any kind of display on xmms: is the song title scrolling ?
<Eli2005> What would I type in the terminal (I'm new to Linux :( )
<ivan__> yes
<ivan__> its playing it
<mike998> hmmm
<ivan__> but i cant hear it
<ivan__> it says stereo in right corner
<ivan__> 14H kbps  44hz freq
<flodine> is there a way to change the icons in gaim
<Determinist> any idea about how to mount NTFS partitions?
<ivan__> so i think it receives audio
<ivan__> but cant output it or something
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: so you can switch OSes at system startup, right?
<Eli2005> nope
<Eli2005> Like I said, I'm brand new to Linux
<kamstrumental> XRayNuke: yes
<Eli2005> Got my CD's in the mail this morning :)
<kamstrumental> I thought ubuntu would automatically set that up
<ColonelKernel> Woohoo!!!
<ivan__> any idea ___mike
<ColonelKernel> centos router w ubuntu workstation
<ColonelKernel> life is good
<mike998> I'm afraid not
<flodine> hey im new to linux'
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: usually it does... anyway, you need to install GRUB on the disk your system boots from
<nameless1> I NEED HELP can someone tell me how to fix this error Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<rob^> !stupid bot
<ivan__> mmm thnx
<ubotu> stupid rob^
<ivan__> i think
<ivan__> ill search something
<mike998> sorry man
<flodine> is there a way to change the icons in gaim help the newbie
<XRayNuke> flodine: you mean the :) :( :P icons?
<RedDevil> Determinist: you must have the kernel compiled with NTFS support, or if you do not want to compile the kernel you can install a package that allows you to do that...
<jtaylor> hmm... I bought a cheap little ata controller but when I add it, ubuntu doesnt start.  It loads grub, but then says it cant map the hd or something.  I left all the cables etc as is, just added the card.  Any ideas?
<lcdd> oh yeah, why doesn't d-i handle ntfs partitions so that you could set a mount point during the installation?
<kamstrumental> KRayNuke: stupid question... how do I tell which disk it boots from?
<someluser> can anyone fix a broken nvidia driver and tell me why GL games freeze my system?
<cptanalatriste> hi there...!
<Burgundavia> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mike998> Where is my xdefaults under xorg?
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: check your BIOS settings. It's probably configured to start from the first hard drive it sees, which is usually the master drive on the first ATA bus in your machine.
<mike998> ohhh baby
<mike998> don't worry - I found it
<mike998> Determinist: you still here?
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: since you can't get into windows, it's probably booting from whatever disk you installed ubuntu on
<dwstil> where can i find a printable document on connecting to the internet via modem on the wiki?
<kamstrumental> KRayNuke: so the partition with linux on it is recognized as the master drive?
<dwstil> i've searched everywhere and can't find anythign
<Mr> I need to know ow to log in to the gui as root or give give a regular user admin privledges
<nameless1> I NEED HELP can someone tell me how to fix this error Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Determinist> mike998, aye
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: on your system it must be
<mike998> Determinist: yeahconsole is really cool
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: you're in Ubuntu now, right?
<kamstrumental> yes
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: do you have a /boot/grub folder?
<Determinist> mike998, too much eyecandy for me i think mate :)
<mike998> ctrl+alt+y = instant console
<mike998> it's hidden the rest of the time
<someluser> Can anyone help me fix my broken nvidia driver and tell me why GL games freeze my system?
<kamstrumental> XRayNuke: no grub folder in the boot folder
<Determinist> hmmm , fdisk -l shows i have 2 windows partitions namely hda1 and hda2 but /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2 do not exist , why would this happen?
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: sounds like your install procedure skipped over GRUB somehow. GRUB is the default Ubuntu bootloader, and can be configured to boot Windows or whatever. Usually the Ubuntu installer installs GRUB. On my system it found WinXP automatically and added it to the boot menu
<Ahab> how can I remove a shortcut (I know I'm probably using the wrong terminology here) from the applications list in gnome?  I got rid of realplayer but it's still listed in applications -> sound & video?  I right clicked on it ala windows but the context menu didn't give me a delete option.
<XRayNuke> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<nameless1> I NEED HELP can someone tell me how to fix this error Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Determinist> any idea why ubuntu isnt using grub 2?
<Howitzer> does anybody know where to get the NV-CONTROL extenstion?
<bonk> could someone please help? I can't sudo apt-get update, it "could not connect". I can ping the server fine, but apt-get can't establish contact
<kamstrumental> XRayNuke: I must have went through installation and missed the option or someting.. can i boot from cd and load that option?
<mike998> Ahab: check out the forums for SMEG it's a menu editing piece of software
<XRayNuke> okay, that's not very helpful.
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: I'm not sure.
<bonk> anyone know why?
<someluser> nameless1: what videocard do you have and what is your xorg.conf file set to load as your driver?
<Ahab> mike998, thanks
<tdmg> hey there guys :D
<kamstrumental> XRayNuke: brb, i'm going to try that... would'nt hurt to try i guess...
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: try booting from the ubuntu install CD, typing "expert"
<harold> Hello family
<tdmg> I'm having problems (as you might have expected)
<lcdd> Howitzer: the nvidia binary driver provides it
<Howitzer> oh
<dwstil> is a package is already in debain it's already under ubuntu as well, right?
<dwstil> *if a
<XRayNuke> kamstrumental: at the boot prompt, and then scrolling down to the Install GRUB menu entry
<tdmg> is there a line here, or should I just say what my problem is?
<nameless1> someluser, i have a ati radeon x800pro  my xorg.conf is setup with the default stuff i got gl to work i think as i did some gl test with cogs but i cant get fgl or whatever its called to work and i need that for unreal2004
<Howitzer> nvidia-kernel-common - NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<Howitzer> ?
<tdmg> *waits for answer*
<someluser> nameless1: tell me what the driver is set to in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Harold> Ho Seveas
<nameless1> someluser, glxgears works but the fglxgears does not work
<nameless1> someluser, what part of the xorg will it be in
<someluser> nameless1: it will be labeled as your graphics card, usually towards the middle of the file
<nameless1> Section "Device"
<nameless1> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X800 Pro (R420 JI)"
<nameless1> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<nameless1> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<nameless1> EndSection
<Harold> nalioth, As soon as I show up, you decide to stop working, huh?
<nameless1> someluser,  is that what you meant?
<jtaylor> I add an ATA card to my system.  When it boots grub, the linux kernel sees my onboard ide card AFTER the new ATA card causing my HD to show up as hde instead of hda which of course causes init to hang as it cannot find the root partition on hda.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<someluser> nameless1: don't paste
<Howitzer> BTW
<Howitzer> i have a weird problem
<someluser> nameless1:  but yes
<Harold> nalioth, Did I seem pissy the other day?
<Howitzer> i cannot use openGL
<Howitzer> it says i don't have openGL
<nameless1> someluser,  do you know how to fix it?
<Howitzer> but that's bull****
<someluser> nameless1: hold on
<dwstil> i can install from source files if i don't have the internet in a terminal right?
<Howitzer> dwstil,
<nalioth> Harold: pissy?
<Harold> nalioth, Seveas I finally got my wireless card working, and it looks like I'm sticking with Ubuntu.
<tdmg> guys, everything freezes up when I start X.  I'll log in, and within the first 5 minutes it will freeze.  It doesn't seem to be related to any program or anything. I might just go to the bathroom and I'll come back and it's frozes
<Harold> nalioth, I was frustrated, trying to get this wireless card going.
<Howitzer> if you have a connection in a winow manager you MUST have a connection in your terminal
<frank> tdmg: are you using a athlon64?
<tdmg> yes
<Harold> nalioth, Looks like madwifi worked on this old Mac.
<Howitzer> problem found? :D
<someluser> nameless1: read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<XRayNuke> jtaylor: take out the ATA card, change your grub settings to account for the ordering change, shut down, put the card back in, reboot.
<tdmg> I have the AMD64 version though
<nalioth> Harold: i saw no problems
<frank> tdmg: maybe you have the same powernowd fuck as I have
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ nvidia-settings
<Howitzer> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<Howitzer> i installed everything
<tdmg> frank, what does that mean for me?
<Harold> nalioth, Pissy/pissed off/frustrated/impatient
<frank> tdmg: this problem can happen in both amd64 and i386 versions
<XRayNuke> jtaylor: there's an argument to the grub statement that starts the Linux kernel that tells it what disk and partition to use for root
<Harold> nalioth, Now: Happy/happy/joy/joy
<jtaylor> XRayNuke, that sux though since I have a lot of software raid settings that depends on hda, etc
<someluser> nameless1: g2g
<nameless1> someluser, k ill try that... i doubt it will fix it tho i already tried alot of this stuff brb
<Harold> XRayNuke, When's that game of Quake?
<nameless1> someluser, k thanx for your help, bye
<someluser> nameless1: later
<Harold> XRayNuke, Or Marathon?
<tdmg> ummmm....what's a powernowd anyway?
<frank> tdmg: try   sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/powernowd  to disable powernowd and reboot
<tdmg> okay, thanks! :D
<XRayNuke> Harold: not today sorry, i'm leaving for San Diego and Comiccon in a few hours :-/
<nalioth> Harold: great to hear
<tdmg> I'll see how it goes
<tdmg> what is a powernowd though? will I be limiting myself?
<Harold> XRayNuke, Not today; I'm not prepared either.  Have fun at Comicon.  Say hello to Starbuck for me.  (Or Apollo; whoever it is who's always there.)
<Harold> nalioth, You've been an outstanding help.
<Harold> Seveas, Thank you for your help with getting my Ubuntu installation up and running, too.
<frank> tdmg: It slows down the cpu when you are not using it so disableing only runs it at full speed all the time
<Madpilot> hi all.
<hajiki> hola
<tdmg> Frank, thanks again, I'll update you in a bit :)
<Harold> nalioth, So I'm using dillo - I believe you mentioned it to me - and I've also got Kazehakase installed, though I believe it takes took much of my 64MB RAM.
<XRayNuke> jtaylor: sorry, if there's a deeper solution, i haven't been using GRUB long enough to know it. I can tell you that reordering drives in your BIOS won't do anything because once Linux boots it ignores all the BIOS settings.
<sperm> MD5Sum mismatch
<sperm> anyone know how to fix that shit
<nalioth> sperm: yes i do
<nalioth> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> I heard usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> sperm: ^^^^^
<Madpilot> so what happened this morning, anyway? I left IRC running, and got back from work just now to find some huge flood had happened & then I'd been cut off...
<DarkSpy> can't install kdelibs4-dev because it asks for kde 3.4.0 and I've got 3.4.1 version.. shouldn't there be a package for 3.4.1?
<Harold> !sperm
<ubotu> Harold: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Harold> ubotu, Some of the ladies believe so.
<ubotu> Harold: Wish i knew
<Harold> ubotu, Would you really?
<ubotu> Harold: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<frank> what ??? lol
<hondje> lol
<Madpilot> Harold: stop teasing the poor bot...
<Madpilot> :)
<Harold> Madpilot, That's a bot?
<Harold> Madpilot, A clownbot
<Madpilot> Harold: u-BOT-u.
<hondje> no, it's a real person
<hondje> he was injured in a tragic snowboarding accident
<Harold> Madpilot, J/K, I know.  Didn't know that's how the name was formed, though.
<Madpilot> is there some list of all of ubotu's ! commands somewhere?
<hondje> now he sits on IRC and slams speed, staying awake 24/7 to answer questions
<hajiki> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Harold> Madpilot, Good question.
<Harold> !Madpilot
<ubotu> Harold: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Madpilot> Harold: apparently entering names or nicks is one of the verboten things...
<Harold> Madpilot, What is "verboten"?
<nalioth> yes, verboten
<nalioth> Harold: german for "not allowed"
<Harold> !verboten
<ubotu> Harold: No idea
<hondje> forbidden :)
<Madpilot> Harold: probably mis-spelled german...
<frank> where can we see the ubotu commands?
<hondje> all german is misspelled
<gm78> Hey all. I just uninstalled proftpd but it says it is started from inetd, and the server is still running, how do i shut off the server, and if i leave it installed, how do i prevent it from loading at boot time
<tanki> what's the german word for http://www.math.vt.edu/people/jbwillia/computer.gif
<gm78> ?
<hondje> that's why I can't read it
<Harold> nalioth, Ah, I had a feeling it was "forbidden" or something.  (That's what it *sounds* like.)
<Harold> hondje, LOL
<Harold> hondje, And English is a Germanic language, did you know that?
<hondje> Yes, I know the germans stole our fine language
<hondje> :)
<zoofields> it's all proto-IndoEuropean
<flugh> gm78: try 'update-rc.d -f proftpd remove' at the command line to remove all startup links for proftpd
<Harold> hondje, Actually, we derived it from the Germanic languages...*or some the Germans would have us believe*...:)
<flugh> gm78: 'man update-rc.d' to see info on the command
<hondje> I know better than to believe an obvious troll like that
<Harold> hondje, Huh?
<hondje> we made it, then the english took it, then the dutch, and then the germans
<tanki> so what, everyone ripped off the greeks
<hondje> yeah, poor greeks
<hondje> they got a bum deal
<Madpilot> fine language? English, to misquote someone else, doesn't borrow words from other languages. It chases them down alleyways and mugs them for words...
<Harold> hondje, Who do you mean "we"?
<nalioth> Harold: may i point you toward a software that will introduce you to software compiling
<flugh> i knew a chic who was into that greek stuff
<hondje> the royal we to mean americans
<Harold> Madpilot, I understand English is one of the most difficult languages to learn.
<Harold> nalioth, Trying to get rid of me, huh nalioth?
<gm78> flugh, alright, thx...ill try that in a minute
<hondje> like, the italians wouldn't even HAVE pasta if napoleon didn't take it from the greeks and give the secret recipe to them
<Harold> nalioth, Absolutely
<nalioth> Harold: not at all, just some simple lessons
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth ,hi ^_^
<Phinite> I'm configuring my wifi with wpa and everything looks great... but I'm not getting an ip.  what can I look at to see why... ie, is my key wrong, etc...
<nalioth> Harold: and a BIG benefit to you
<frank> hondje: ???  of course!
<Phinite> just seeing that nothing is returning is useless
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: howdy
<hondje> :)
<Harold> Anyone: Know how to properly configure dillo?  So I don't have to login as root in order to run it?
<Harold> ChurcH_of_FoamY, Hello again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ^_^
<Harold> nalioth, I'd *love* to learn some more.
<ny3ranger> ok how do i log onto root in graphical mode
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kinda took a nap on the keyboard >.<
<Quest-Master> Wow
<tanki> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i did that once my screen filled up with zz's
<ny3ranger> and i dont think i set up a password for it
<Quest-Master> I could never possibly do that
<ny3ranger> is there a default?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol ^_^
<mbirkis> ny3ranger: you don't wanna do that...
<Quest-Master> I can't sleep unless I'm in a sleeping/sitting position not doing anything lol
<hondje> ny3ranger: that's not a good idea
<ny3ranger> no i just installed it
<tanki> Quest-Master, can you type with your eye's closed
<mbirkis> ny3ranger: in ubuntu the root account is disabled by default
<tanki> if you can, it's easy to fall asleep at the keyboard
<Quest-Master> tanki: Sadly, yes
<ny3ranger> how do i enable it
<ny3ranger> cause i want to install software
<ny3ranger> how do i install it if root is disablede
<DekaPink> Is it okay to install Firefox 1.05 from the file at their site? :3
<tanki> Quest-Master, :)
<nalioth> ny3ranger: logging in as root to your graphical environment can cause some serious account access problems on your user accounts
<Phinite> ny3ranger: juse use sudo
<flugh> ny3ranger: use sudo
<socomm> Hello, I typing this with my eyes closed.
<tanki> haha
<socomm> Doh!
<shray> I demand remuneration
<flugh> ny3ranger, when prompted for a password, type your password
<shray> My ubuntu didn't make me happy
<ny3ranger> what sudo?
<flugh> ny3ranger, or, do a 'sudo -s' to get a root shell
<tanki> socomm, http://www.math.vt.edu/people/jbwillia/computer.gif
<ny3ranger> whats sudo?
<hondje> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Phinite> socomm: we are typing back that way... I'm still not asleep though, mind you it's getting comfotable this way
<hondje> read that, ny3ranger
<tanki> socomm, it best expresses my feeling today battling with iptables
<shray> !rm -rf /
<ubotu> shray: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<shray> wtf
<Phinite> heh
<Quest-Master> w
<kamstrumental> is nuke still here?
<socomm> tanki: Haha.
<tanki> socomm, do you happen to play socom for ps2?
<socomm> tanki: No.
<flugh> i have socom on my ps2. i suck at it
<tanki> I prefer xbox live
<tanki> my head is too big for the ps2 headset lol
<shray> if you really want to run X as root.. do sudo startx
<hondje> lol
<shray> hey how come they dont make ubuntu come with fluxbox
<shray> I want fubuntu damnit!!
<hondje> because no one likes fluxbox
<shray> fubuntu <3
* shray opens up sourceforge page
<hondje> distrowatch confirms it, *box is dying
<tanki> Does anyone know when breezy goes stable if they will keep the name?
<flugh> i'm gonna make a howard stern theme and call it 'boobuntu'
<socomm> I got an xbox last week just to mod it, and turn it into media thingamajig.
<shray> HEY
<shray> PEOPLE
<shray> IM DYING
<shray> help!
<shray> the last of the aryan race
<shray> save me I'm extinct
<hondje> Poor shray :(
<shray> isnt that what ubuntu's all about ?? :(
<rainingzigzags> whats a good irc server to run under linux?
<tanki> quick, someone give shray 10 mg of caffeine, stat!
<tanki> and a porno
* shray faps
<tanki> we have a geek in need
* hondje injects shray with bawlz
<tanki> i repeat a geek in need
<socomm> tanki: An upper and a downer.
<tanki> socomm, haha
<XRayNuke> rainingzigzags: unrealircd
<shray>     * Send this page to somebody
<shray> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.
<shray> wtf GIMME!!
<shray> I want that!
<rainingzigzags> xraynuke, ty
<shray> I AM THE SPIRIT OF UBUNTU
<tanki> shray, come to #ubuntu-offtopic, i'll give you a link to a girl's butt
<ubuntuguide> rocks!
<phos> haha
<Burgundavia> let keep it on topic here, ok?
<tbite> hi. can anyone help me? i accidentally did something to the "system tray" in the top right corner of the screen, and now i cant see icons such as gaim on there any more, even though its still running if i close the contact list window cause i can hear noises coming from it.
<tbite> no other icons show in the system tray any more either
<tbite> all ive got now in the top right is just the date/time and the volume control
<shray> hey wtf
<shray> my penis is hard
<tanki> hehe
<wolki> tbite, right-click on the panel and add a notification area
<tanki> shhh
<socomm> Hmmm, anyone working on getting porn-get to work under Ubuntu?
<tbite> yay, thanks wolki
<hondje> socomm: I gave it a shot
<wolki> socomm, isn't porn-get broken anyway?
<hondje> its so dated it wasn't worth the work
<Burgundavia> socomm, please take it elsewhere
* ChurcH_of_FoamY continues to  desighn clock parts for his wooden clock
<socomm> Burgundavia: It was joke, get over yourself.
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what did you end up using for cad stuff?
<shray> MY PENIS IS HARD!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> qcad
<Burgundavia> socomm, that didn't come through in irc, and some might not understand
<rainingzigzags> i just downloaded unrealircd and it is a tar.gz file... how do i install those kind of files??? i am new to linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gross
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i need to edit some adobie documents
<socomm> Burgundavia: I dont care.
<Burgundavia> socomm, please read the ubuntu code of conduct again
<wolki> rainingzigzags, installing from a tar.gz can be a bit complicated
<tanki> ChurcH_of_FoamY, are you really building a clock?
<harris|u> Can someone point me to some reading on installing different GNOME themes?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it will be made completely outta wood when i'm done
<wolki> rainingzigzags, usually these packages are the pure source code. where did you get the package?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it will be an all wood grandfather clock
<tanki> nice, i suck at woodwork
<Burgundavia> harris|u, just drag the theme to the theme installer
<Burgundavia> harris|u, can be downloaded at art.gnome.org or gnome-looks.org
<tanki> you have to have too much patience
<rainingzigzags> wolki, from undrealircd.com
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even the movement, which will be wight driven will be of wood
<socomm> Burgundavia: I get lost.
<harris|u> Burgundavia: thanks
<tanki> i usually get fustrated and set it on fire at some point
<Burgundavia> socomm, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<wolki> rainingzigzags, a moment please, i'll take a look at it
<XRayNuke> hmm, there's a dancer-ircd in the package system
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wonders if theres a program it test the motions of gears
<rainingzigzags> wolki, ok
<XRayNuke> i only recommended unrealircd because we use it here
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: they're not very easy :)
<socomm> Burgundavia: Again, I dont care about this stuff. If someone lacks a sense of homour, thats their problem not mine.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje what the the program?
<Burgundavia> socomm, if you cannot follow the ubuntu code of conduct, do not be in #ubuntu. It is that clear
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you know fortran I can dig it up :)
<malakhi> socomm: this is the official Ubuntu room. If you don't like the rules, leave.
<socomm> Ban me if you like.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> socomm is it really nessisary for you to be such a bumbling idiot cause if so please go away
<cafuego> socomm: Seems like that's what _you_ like.
<hondje> isn't this 'with us or against us' attitude go against the humanity thing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje no i never had used it before
<cafuego> hondje: maybe after the revolution comes
<socomm> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Nice spelling.
<tanki> ChurcH_of_FoamY, those grandfather ones always freaked me out a little especially the ones where a wooden bird comes flying out at 12
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> socomm and your point
<wolki> rainingzigzags, ok, you'll have to compile it yourself. this is usually not difficult, but takes a little work since you'll have to install some developer packages
<Madpilot> hondje: there's an exception for idiots, isn't there?
<tanki> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i think because my grandma told me it was a real bird once, and i felt sorry that it had to live inside a clock
<harris|u> Burgundavia: The Theme Manger says the .theme file I have downloaded is the wrong format. .theme is the extension, correct?
<cafuego> socomm: if you want to be banned, just ask for it, don't troll for half an hour first.
<hondje> I woudln't think so
<rainingzigzags> wolki, can u pm me and walk me through it? i've never compiled anything before
<comadreja> how do I change my keyboard's language ?
<wolki> rainingzigzags, first open synaptic (you'll need it)
<wolki> ok
<qt2> anyone know much about samba?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tanki yea i know this one won't have the little bird thats proprietary to black forest cuckoo clocks
<socomm> cafuego: I am not trolling, all I did was make a joke.
<hondje> "I am what I am because of who we all are"
<tanki> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what does that mean, if you build one with a bird, you get sued?
<socomm> If you cant take a simple joke its not my fault.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tanki i just read ip lol thats awsome
<hondje> So we should all take full blame for all this unkubaya feeling
* cafuego points up and declines to repeat others
<qt2> i'm trying to set up a windows file and printer sharing style network with two ubuntu boxes.
<tanki> haha make a star wars clock and sell it, then george lukeas will have some lawyers at your door the next day
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tanki no just taht if you make one it's a copy cat thing don't think theres legal isshues though
<hondje> and then you'd get slashdotted
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ,... no that's legal issues
<Mr> will someone please help me
<cafuego> Mr: with what?
<socomm> Mr: Just ask.
* hondje thinks the embrace philosophy should extend to trolls, too
<Mr> i need to copy a file from my windows partition but it tells me i dont have permission
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> HrdwrBoB well just in case i'm not putting a birdie in the clock anyways lol
<nalioth> mr  are you watching me?
<Mr> i tried to log in as rott ut i cant
<nalioth> mr i can help you
<Mr> root
<tdmg> hey guys, I'm having problems getting use to using Linux/Ubuntu, is there anyone out there willing to work with a newbie? :D
<Mr> please
<cafuego> Mr: You can copy it using sudo, or you can mount the windows partition with the 'umask=000' option.
<nalioth> mr watch nalioths_dog
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it will be kinda spookie though i'm tinkering with an 18th century gothic theme that i saw once
<nalioths_dog> Mr: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<cafuego> Mr: ie: sudo cp /mnt/windows/foo/bar/file.txt ~user/Desktop
<nalioth> mr nalioths_dog has sent you some instructions above
<Mr> cp is the terminal copy command?
<nalioth> cafuego: let him use the script
<cafuego> Mr: yes
<Mr> ok
<Roturgo> to log in as root, set a password first by running sudo passwd...then you can su to root with your new password
<Mr> there is no way that i can log in as root?
<rob^> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubuntuguide> tdmg: what sort of problems?
<Mr> in the gui
<cafuego> Roturgo: No, it is far better to realise you don't need to log in as root at all.
<Mr> ok
<Roturgo> indeed, I never do, but he wanted to know how so I told him
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's my first project though so i have no idea how it will actually turn out....it's for my grandparents 80th annivirsary
<nalioth> mr if you use the script nalioths_dog sent you, you won't need root
<Burgundavia> Mr, read the wiki page, it explains a lot
<Mr> thanl you all
<XRayNuke> !msfonts
<ubotu> XRayNuke: I give up, what is it?
<rob^> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, msttcorefonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<nalioth> !msttcorefonts
<cafuego> msttcorefonts
<XRayNuke> thanks guys :)
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: welcome back
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: thanx
<tdmg> ubuntuguide, I PMed you...........
<Madpilot> ubotu msfonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: long time man.
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: how was your vacation?
<Madpilot> there, now both versions work. msfonts is easier to remember!
<Mr> I have a non ubuntu problem then:  I want to run CollegeLinux but the bootloder installs to hda which is my cdrom drive for some reason does anyone know a way t ochange this?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i msged you
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: are you registered?
<cafuego> nalioth: he is not.
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: i am wearing a shield, check your server window
<nalioth> cafuego: thx
<zenlunatic> there is this little verticle bar in the top panel of gnome. does anyone know what it is or how to get rid of it?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i need to register
<hondje> zenlunatic: right click on it?
<Burgundavia> zenlunatic, by the sound?
<cafuego> nalioth: freenode + irssi can make regietered/unregister users hilight different.
<cafuego> ly
<flodine> anyone running E17
<nalioth> cafuego: hows that?
<zenlunatic> oh nm i removed it. i think it was a seperator.
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: ill brb
<XRayNuke> zenlunatic: I think that marks the edge of the GNOME system tray
<qt2> ugh, could someone point me to a good ubuntu file and printer sharing guide?
<comadreja> how do I change my keyboard's language in gnome ?
<rob^> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Burgundavia> zenlunatic, there is the notification area (sys tray to others)
<rob^> gt2 what ubotu said
<nalioth> cafuego: can you point me to a URL on how to enable "registerd vs feral"?
<rob^> qt2 what ubotu said
<cafuego> nalioth: freenode can send an extra char with registered users, which an irssi script can reinterpret as colour. I see registered users as green, unregistered as red.
<Burgundavia> zenlunatic, it is marked by a vertical bar made up of horizontal lines
<cafuego> nalioth: Sure, just a moment.
<zenlunatic> Burgundavia: yes
<qt2> ubotu, rob^, thanks... :)
<ubotu> qt2: No idea
<Madpilot> nalioth: msg NickServ
<Ensiferum> hello. doesn anyone know why emacs is not obeying .emacs settings. as if something was overriding those settings?
<Ensiferum> driving me insane
<Madpilot> nalioth: then ask for help
<cafuego> nalioth: /QUOTE capab identify-msg
<cafuego> nalioth: I use a script called 'format_identify.pl' to handle the colouring.
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: did you get my msg now?
<cafuego> nalioth: http://web.archive.org/web/20040604065734/http://svn.ben.reser.org/format_identify/releases/current/format_identify.pl
<cafuego> Can Xorg use OTF fonts?
<qt2> how strange.... apparently there's supposed to be more settings than there are... >.>
<nalioth> cafuego: thx
<zenlunatic> how do i get more package selection without using ubuntu guide?
<nalioth> cafuego: is that extra character a "+" before each sentence?
<cafuego> nalioth: Yep.
<cafuego> nalioth: Via the script (url I pasted) you can reformat that with colour codes.
<kUser> theres any way to change in ubuntu the aspect of qt aplications as Konversation, to select a littler font for example?
<cafuego> I have /set format_identified_nick "%G$0" and /set format_unidentified_nick "%R$0"
<IIIEars> Hello "Ubuntu"ans
<Madpilot> hi IIIEars
<IIIEars> Hi Madpilot! :)
<Sheng> hello.
<Sheng> i'm going to install ubuntu on my 15gb free partition
<Sheng> does anyone konw how ot set the boot installer so that windows automatically loads XP, unless you choose linux?
<Jet2k5> hey guys would installing 32-bit on 64-bit processor a good thing?
<IIIEars> found a nice app in GNU Backgammon. - worth a try if you play.
<Madpilot> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
* Jet2k5 doesn't want to deal with chroot
<Madpilot> zenlunatic: check what ubotu just said
<Sheng> is this made in africa?
<IIIEars> !ubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<cafuego> Sheng: nah
<rics> hello
<Discipulus> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<nalioth> cafuego: was that script meant for any version of irssi?
<rics> I need help configuring GRUB
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> [newusers]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<Discipulus> can someone add that to the topic?
<rics> How can I change the default system to boot in GRUB?
<cafuego> nalioth: I'm running 0.8.6+cvs.20031114-1 (irssi-snapshot on sarge)
<IIIEars> cafuego - Your bot is an info gold mine. - grin
<tiglionabbit> rics: yes you can.  Find the line that tarts with "Default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tiglionabbit> *starts
<nalioth> cafuego: hmmm when i loaded it, it threw an error at line 49 (which is commented out)
<tiglionabbit> doh, I always read the questions as "can I" instead of "how can I"
<nalioth> cafuego: and it didnt load
<cafuego> nalioth: Peculiar, let me download it
<someluser> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my nvidia card?
<cafuego> nalioth: That version is identical to mine, which loads OK. What irssi version are you running?
<stan-am> hello everyone
<Sheng> i'm going to dual boot ubuntu and xp on my system
<Sheng> is there anything i need to know about this prior to installation?
<HrdwrBoB> install XP first
<Sheng> it is
<abarbaccia> hey guys - i'm having a lot of trouble installing transcode and a few other libraries - anybody know what to do (libc6 depency problems)
<stan-am> can anyone give me a hand installing Suns bin installer ????
<jsgotangco> and backup your data
<Sheng> and i want a simple boot chooser
<cafuego> Sheng: Nope, it's pretty much automagical provided you install XP first.
<Sheng> text only
<HrdwrBoB> Sheng: ubuntu will provide boot menu automatially
<Sheng> and i want it to go into xp automatically
<rics> tiglionabbit, after I made the changes I need to run anything?
<Sheng> because my mom gets confused using it
* FoamY_is_PagaN wonders why the invisible theme for gkrellm takes up so much cpu >.<
<cafuego> Sheng: And changing the default on the boot menu is trivial.
<Sheng> ok
<Sheng> thanks
<abarbaccia> Sheng, editing one line of one file will do it
<Sheng> also, is there a way to get my wifi card to work automatically
<cafuego> Sheng: You can either move the windows ebtry to the top or set it to boot entry 3 by default.
<tiglionabbit> rics: you could run "update-grub" to check the file for problems
<XRayNuke> Sheng: depends on your WiFi card obviously
<stan-am>  can anyone give me a hand installing Suns bin installer ????
<Sheng> it says to compile it
<Sheng> i have the driver
<adme> i hosed my system a bit and accidentally removed xbase-clients - now thru apt-get it says it has unmet depends...
<Sheng> rt2500
<IIIEars> Sheng - know a little about vi text editor if your grub  menu.lst shuld need adjustment
<Sheng> but it gives you instructions to compile it and that's hard
<adme> yet those depends are not found
<stan-am>  can anyone give me a hand installing Suns bin installer ????
<cafuego> !info rt2500
<Nasky> hi i'm french and i'm using Ubuntu for 2 days. But i have a little "problem" with Fluxbox. Should I use this channel ?
<adme> xhost, xrandr, xsetpointer, etc
<hondje> Nasky: as long as you speak english, this is the place
<cafuego> !find rt2500
<Nasky> thx :)
<frank> Nasky: If you help in french there is #ubuntu-fr
<Nasky> frank, ye i know but i wanna improve my english :p
<Sheng> RT2500STA-Linux-1.3.0.1.tar.gz
<Sheng> this is the file i have
<cafuego> Sheng: I'm looking for a prepackaged one.
<Sheng> ok, thank you
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'rt2500' returned no results.
<tanki> does cafuego mean coffee on fire
<Howitzer> Is there a way to completely shutdown X?
<Fughidabowit> hello everyone - i have a quick install question
<tfort> ctrl-alt-backspace
<zenlunatic> Madpilot, why are those sources enabled by default?
<Howitzer> tfort, no
<rainingzigzags> has anyone had experense running unrealircd?
<johnnybezak> if i view my site from the local machine (where the webserver is) then it shows up fine, but if I view my site from any other machine the css doesnt work. Can you guys think why this would be? Because a page of unformatted text isnt that nice :P
<Howitzer> ctrl-alt-bckspace shuts down and restarts
<tfort> Howitzer, you just want everything in terminal mode?
<Howitzer> yes
<Sheng> ok
<Fughidabowit> ive got the 5.04 distro - burned it to a cd and popped it in on restart..the Ubuntu window pops up (allowing me to start the installer) but when i hit Enter the screen just goes black and stay like that
<tfort> Howitzer, really? that's lame, i just installed ubuntu from gentoo yesterday
<rics> thanks tiglionabbit!
<Howitzer> there must be a way though
<zenlunatic> Is there an option to not use non-free software on ubuntu like there is on Debian?
<Howitzer> i need as much resources i need
<abarbaccia> Fughidabowit, hit F2 and run it with a fb mode
<Sheng> brb
<Howitzer> 128MB RAM sucks :(
<Sheng> if you find the package, please pm it to me
<abarbaccia> Fughidabowit, i think its like fb(resolution number)
<tfort> Howitzer, switch to openbox, you will lose less than 1% to the WM
<Nasky> actually, it's not really a problem. I installed Eterm and Aterm. They have automatically been added to fluxbox menu. But when I edit .fluxbox/menu, I can't see Eterm and Aterm. It's weird, ain't it ?
<Howitzer> openbox?
<tfort> yea
<Howitzer> like fluxbox, etc?
<adme> or fluxbox
<tfort> well
<tfort> fluxox is horribly  buggy
<Howitzer> indeed
<tfort> and very unstable, at least with everything i used it for
<Howitzer> i lways get NULL menu' :(
<tfort> openbox is very minimum
<tfort> you could also use.. um.. i forgot what it was called but i think its GVM?
<tfort> or something to that nature, but setting it up is a headache in itself
<Howitzer> fwvm?
<tfort> however, openbox is rather nice
<tfort> yea, that'ws that iw as thinking of
<IIIEars> How much less resource hungry s xfce4?
<tiglionabbit> Howitzer: it should just kill X and start it again, withouch doing a hardware restart
<tiglionabbit> *without
* tiglionabbit has odd typos sometimes
<Fughidabowit> anyone have any ideas whats going on?
<tfort> IIIEars, xfce4 is more than openbox, but far less than gnome or kde
<Howitzer> tiglionabbit, that's what i ment
<Howitzer> Need to get 197kB of archives.
<Howitzer> After unpacking 938kB of additional disk space will be used.
<tfort> right now i'm on gnome just becaus ei installed last night
<Howitzer> rofl
<adme> anyone know how I could reinstall xbase-clients... ?
<Howitzer> openbox is less then 1 meg :')
<tfort> and i'm trying to figure out ubuntu right now
<tfort> it's weird going from gentoo to ubuntu
<Howitzer> adme, sudo apt-get --reinstall install .........
<Howitzer> heh
<stan-am> im trying to install Suns bin installer, can anyone give me a hand with this?
<Howitzer> is gentoo nice?
<IIIEars> tfort - gnome is nice. reasonably light on ram and nearly infinitly customisable.
<Howitzer> i'd like to try it
<adme> but it is meeting with unmet dependencies...
<teferi> adme: if you're asking about breezy, the dependencies aren't in yet
<stan-am> im trying to install Suns bin installer, can anyone give me a hand with this?
<teferi> don't worry about it
<teferi> just wait
<ermac`> Howitzer gentoo is for freaks really hard ;)
<Howitzer> heh
<tfort> Howitzer, i liked it, but if you screw up something, like i did the other day, i found it really hard to fix everything
<tfort> ermac`, it was my first linux system
<adme> teferi: hmm, that must be it - how could I go back to the old?
<Howitzer> rofl
<tfort> i'm still running my server on gentoo
<Fughidabowit> abra: not exactly sure what to do - when i hit f2 it starts the insatller
<teferi> adme: poke around in pool/ on the server, hope it's still there?
<tfort> i like the "custom compiling" idea of it, where it will compile every source
<malakhi> Howitzer, if you want to learn how the deep-down guts of linux work, then Gentoo is a great way to do it.
<Howitzer> i screwed up my ubuntu/debian pure/slackware installs 9 times this WEEK
<teferi> malakhi: bullshit
<minxor> Hello
<Howitzer> ehh
<Fughidabowit> well brings me to a different screen - but doesnt really give me any further options
<malakhi> But if you want to actually USE your computer, then go with something else.
<teferi> malakhi: just because you type "emerge foo" instead of "apt-get install foo" does not mean you learn more about how shit works
<tfort> malakhi, that's not true
<Howitzer> Linux From Scratch? :D
<IIIEars> ermac - yep, install it tweak it for hours then click on a single malicious URL and PFFFT!. it's all gone if you haven't made a disk image.
<tfort> malakhi, gentoo isn't very hard, unless you're building the kernel yourself
<tfort> a stage 1 i eblieve install
<tfort> you cand o a stage 3 install and it be relatively easy
<Howitzer> but what is that?
<adme> even then they give a very detailed handbook
<teferi> even a stage1 isn't hard
<malakhi> teferi, I'm not talking about just compiling from source. I'm talking about the manual configuration and stuff.
<Howitzer> 'building the kernel'
<teferi> it's just emerge this, emerge that
<IIIEars> gentoo is heartbreaking
<Howitzer> i mean
<tfort> teferi, i know, i thought it was easy, but for people staying its hard, stage 3 is really simple
<Howitzer> if you mess with the kernel
<Howitzer> c'mon
<minxor> I want gedit to open my .rb files with the correct syntax highlighting. Unfortunately nautilus sees them as text/plain rather than text/x-ruby, so gedit doesn't apply highlighting - how can I fix this?
<tfort> kernel is really easy to play with
<Razor-X> we're all still at it so many hours later ;)
<malakhi> tfort, I know I'm exagerating, and I use and love Gentoo, but it's not for the faint of heart.
<Razor-X> i'm back from a 9 hour day at school ;)
<tfort> malakhi, yea, i agree, that's why i want my desktop to be ubuntu and just my server be gentoo
<ed1t> nalioth, hey
<Howitzer> EEK
<Howitzer> school?
<malakhi> tfort, that's what i do
<Razor-X> malakhi: but it's still fscking awesome ;)
<tfort> anyway, anyone have the issue of the bongos continually playing on your system?
<Howitzer> hmmm
<Razor-X> Howitzer: I like school (at least the math part)
<malakhi> Razor-X, oh, definitely
<Howitzer> i might try it
<tfort> i just installed, and i can't get them to stop playing these frigin bongos
<Howitzer> i like school aswell
<Razor-X> when the teachers understand I actually understand that I know more than "OMG, logs of negative numbers aren't real!!!"
<Howitzer> but just standing up in the morning is soooooooo sucky :(
<teferi> of course they're not real
<Howitzer> heh
<Howitzer> i hate it
<teferi> and anyway, which branch of log do you mean?
<Razor-X> s/<\I actually understand>\//
<mouse_> has anyone tried cups-pdf and got it to work?
<Madpilot> tfort: ubuntu/gnome use a 'bongo' noise for some notifications, if that's what you mean
<frank> principal barch!
<frank> branch!
<Razor-X> teferi: Euler's Identity
<Howitzer> when you can conversate with the teachers you're a suckup -_-
<Razor-X> Euler's joke
<Howitzer> i hte that
<IIIEars> tfort - most marathon without reboot servers are BSD. - FreeBSD isn't as easy as ubuntu but it isn't that difficult. dragonflybsd was okay
<Howitzer> i mean
<tfort> Madpilot, no it's continual, like it won't stop playing, im thinking it's alsa hanging up
<HrdwrBoB> Howitzer: when you conversate with the teachers they ask why you didn't say converse :)
<Razor-X> Howitzer: I converse with teachers a lot
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: XD
<Howitzer> wtf? Oo
<Madpilot> tfort: fun. sound is odd.
<Razor-X> errr, not Euler's joke, wtf
<Howitzer> (i'm 15 and not native English)
<Razor-X> s/joke/formula
<Razor-X> Howitzer: i'm 15
<Razor-X> don't bleat your age when you're at a loss
<tfort> IIIEars, slackware is the ultimate nerd tool
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> i get 1 hour english at school -_-
<HrdwrBoB> Howitzer: now you know that conversate isn't a real word, we're all learning :)
<Razor-X> slackware is also awesome
<HrdwrBoB> Howitzer: though your english is otherwise quite good
<IIIEars> slackware it is linux ;)
<Howitzer> OOH
<Razor-X> i'm not native English, but I learn English as my primary language, so on that I can't say anything
<Howitzer> NNScript :'(
<tfort> Razor-X, that's too much work for me, i can customize freebsd and gnetoo to do wahtever i want, i dont need slackware enough
<Razor-X> not sure what NNScript is *shrugs(
<Razor-X> s/\(/*/
<tfort> damnit
<Razor-X> tfort: hehe
<Howitzer> could someone explain me what the hell ****bsd is?
<tfort> why won't my sound work at all
<Razor-X> Howitzer: Berkely Standard Distribution
<Howitzer> but is it like linux?
<Razor-X> it's an alternate deviation of UNIX that as different file syntax, and has a different overall kernel than Linux
<tfort> its unix
<Razor-X> tfort: it aint linux
<tfort> i know, it's just like unix though
<Razor-X> s/linux/UNIX/
<Howitzer> but you can use gnome on it?
<Howitzer> oh man
<tfort> Howitzer, um... i never used a WM on bsd
<Razor-X> Howitzer: trust me, if you use X primarily still, BSD is not for you ;0
<tfort> only terminal
<Howitzer> my throat hurts :(
<Razor-X> s/;0/;)/
<Howitzer> wtf
<Fughidabowit> so can someone give me some pointers on how to start this installer - im having major issues getting it started
<Razor-X> still, I hate how BSD defaults to tcsh
<Howitzer> sorry but, what are you going to do these days with an all-term pc?
<Razor-X> Howitzer: a lot a lot
<adme> teferi: would I be able to possibly use the xbase-clients package from hoary?
<Howitzer> (except as a server)
<Razor-X> I'm using X, but the majority of everything I do is in a terminal emulator
<Fughidabowit> ive setup ubuntu before...just cant recall the exact setup parms to use
<IIIEars> as far as home based servers go the more unlikely the OS the better. - hackers will just move along to an easier target they have the tools for.
<malakhi> Howitzer, yes you can use gnome on it.
<hybrid_goth> hey everyone
<Howitzer> oh crap
<ep> I've been trying to upgrade to libcurl3 (>=7.13).  Debian stable has 7.14  Ubuntu is 7.12 for some reason.
<Howitzer> it's 4AM
<hybrid_goth> i just got back from a month and a half without internet
<Razor-X> listen to MP3s, occasionally browse the web, write text files, word process, everything
<teferi> adme: don't know how well that would work, dependency wise
<Razor-X> ep: well, try backports if not just wait... or compile your own
<Howitzer> hybrid_goth, i feel sorry for you :(
<Madpilot> at work we're starting to use BSD with KDE on top - cheaper than WinXP...
<hybrid_goth> and did they change the breezy repos
<hybrid_goth> Howitzer: me too :P
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: ewwwwwwww!!!!
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: hey man!!! long time
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: yeah, I know ;)
<adme> razor-x: what is the entry for the backports?
<IIIEars> << playing with CD based servers - hacked? just reboot.
<Howitzer> you know what sucks about internet in Belgium?
<Razor-X> I came back from 9 hours of no internet, heh
<frank> Madpilot: why not linux + kde?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: heh. my dad is ghetto
<Razor-X> adme: lemme check, hold on
<adme> razor-x: thanks
<FoamY_is_PagaN> why does intell and microsoft hold all the search links for an email station service provider?
<Razor-X> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Razor-X> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Razor-X> there you are
<ep> Razor-X, how about dpkg -i libcurl3.deb   Is that a bad idea?
<Howitzer> we pay ?40(+- $55) a month for 10gb/month bandwith with crappy dsl lines that get  max oif 80kb/s
<adme> thanks
<Razor-X> ep: it may depend on Debian-only packages
<tanki> sup raz, howit
<Razor-X> not much harm possible, though
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: my i msg you?
<ep> ah
<Razor-X> Howitzer: ewww!
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: go ahead
<Razor-X> hey tanki
<Howitzer> hiya tanki
<Howitzer> hey ehh
<tanki> you comming to the offtopic chan?
<Howitzer> me?
<Razor-X> ahh, yeah ;)
<tanki> yeah be there or be square
<Razor-X> you vi buffs should try Conkeror
<ed1t> nalioth, u there?
<Madpilot> frank: I know we use BSD on many servers, and our comp guys know BSD backwards
<ep> from the command line, how can double check backports in in my sources?
<Razor-X> it's emacs controls based, but you can use vi keys too
<Sheng> ok
<Sheng> anyone find the rt2500 package?
<Sheng> does ubuntu update automatically?
* FoamY_is_PagaN news of the future: 10/22/2340: microsoft was convicted of charges of slave driving,brainwashing and meglomania today and was orderd to disband imidiately or suffur military action....the disemboded heads of billgates and steve ballimer where discoverd in a pawn shop in east L.A and arrested
<Howitzer> Sheng, no
<ed1t> Sheng, type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sheng> i thought it did
<Howitzer> just do apt-get upgrade
<Sheng> from a menu
<ed1t> to upgrad all ur packages
<Howitzer> ah
<Howitzer> Synaptic?
<Sheng> from console, type apt-get upgrade?
<Howitzer> yes
<Sheng> but i mean the core linux
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> that i don't know about
<Howitzer> i guess not
<Howitzer> but i"ll think you know when a new kernel comes out
<FoamY_is_PagaN> wow either my story telling skills bite a$$ or none has a sence of humor >.<
<Howitzer> *sense
<Howitzer> :D
<HrdwrBoB> frank: the former
<Howitzer> ehh
<HrdwrBoB> er
<Howitzer> tell the story to me
<HrdwrBoB> FoamY_is_PagaN:
<Howitzer> i'm bored :(
<HrdwrBoB> Howitzer: he said it earlier
<FoamY_is_PagaN> lol
<HrdwrBoB> I imagine
<HrdwrBoB> in that made up story
<Howitzer> i wonder how lang it would take if i did sudo rm /
<Howitzer> :D
<FoamY_is_PagaN> HrdwrBoB dude you have to check out this wooden clock i'm gonna build i'll be done with the plans in a few days to a week ^_^
<HrdwrBoB> wtf does a wooden clock have to do with ubuntu
<Howitzer> they both rule
<Howitzer> :s
<Howitzer> eek
<FoamY_is_PagaN> um besides look like the logo? nothing
<Howitzer> rofl
<Howitzer> you're mking a wooden clock that resembles the Ubuntu logo?
<FoamY_is_PagaN> ^_^
<Howitzer> Oo
<FoamY_is_PagaN> it's m y second project i'm desighning
<Howitzer> and my parents call me  a freak :x
<FoamY_is_PagaN> no it's for a "attention" getter for an ubuntu gettoghether that i'm hosting to spread the word of ubuntu
<Howitzer> ooh
<FoamY_is_PagaN> and to teach people some fundementals of the os
<Howitzer> cool
<Howitzer> make me one too
<Howitzer> would hang lovely in my room
<FoamY_is_PagaN> hang? no not quite
<Howitzer> oh god
<FoamY_is_PagaN> imagen the case of a grandfather clock made outta wood....the gears pinions everything
<Howitzer> don't tell me it's one of those huge 2meter tall clock
<Howitzer> :/
<FoamY_is_PagaN> no
<Howitzer> ooh
<FoamY_is_PagaN> 6ft tall 3 foot wide
<ep> you did say "attention getter"
<FoamY_is_PagaN> you know a hand made from scratch all wood grandfather clock although it will have lead weights to make it run
<zenlunatic> do ubuntu repositories contain non-free software?
<Howitzer> damn
<FoamY_is_PagaN> yea i said that but i diden't mean desperate attention getter......lol
<Howitzer> i don't know if Ubuntu is on hda or hdb :/
<FoamY_is_PagaN> should be on hdb i would think
<Howitzer> Oo
<abarbaccia> Howitzer, open up fstab and see where / is mounted
<Howitzer> how would you know?:x
<abarbaccia> cat /etc/fstab
<FoamY_is_PagaN> and has for building a all wood clock um they go for about 12,ooo dollars us
<FoamY_is_PagaN> which is why i'm building my own lol
<flugh> Howitzer, do a 'mount', look for /
<Howitzer> what was that search command agin?
<FoamY_is_PagaN> i ant got that kinda cash....but i can work with wood lol
<ep> I asked this earlier but forgot to save the answer.  Is there a way to check what packages are availabe on the extra repositories without actually adding em.
<Howitzer> ah
<Howitzer> hdb1
<Howitzer> is there a tool made for formatting drives?
<goldfish> yes!
<goldfish> fdisk, cfdisk
<Howitzer> not making a partition or anything
<goldfish> oh right.
<aarcane> mke2fs
<goldfish> yeah.
<Howitzer> okay
<aarcane> mkfs.reiserfs
<Madpilot> Howitzer: gparted, if you want a GUI
<goldfish> mkfs.vfat :)
<FoamY_is_PagaN> ok on my system hdb1 is on the secondary ide ribbon as the slave to the cdrom is that wrong?
<aarcane> mkfs.ntfs >,.,<
<Howitzer> i am and always will be a gui junkie :x
<aarcane> FoamY_is_PagaN, tat is wrong
<fiberoptix> Hey everyone.. I just donwloaded the DVD iso and when I try to burn the image k3b returns error ubuntru.*.*.* is not a valid iso 9660 file...
<aarcane> FoamY_is_PagaN, hdb is the primary slave
<Sheng> so, how do you install apps on ubuntu?
<fiberoptix> Bad download? or did I Miss something
<FoamY_is_PagaN> aarcane so thats why my stupid computer was goofin up and still is
<wolki> ep: you can use a browser
<Howitzer> fiberoptix, did you match the MD5 sum?
<FoamY_is_PagaN> cuase hdb1 on my computer is my strage drive >.<
<Sheng> does fireforx come with ubuntu?
<fiberoptix> Howitzer: the md5 did pass
<aarcane> FoamY_is_PagaN, probably, yeah..  it can be a bit much to get useded to :)
<kbrooks> Sheng, yes
<fiberoptix> Howitzer: according to k3b anyway
<Sheng> goo
<Sheng> good
<aarcane> Sheng, Yes, I installed ubuntu, and had forx of fire already working :)
<Howitzer> okay
<Sheng> can youdl the pacakge and double click to install newer ones?
<wolki> ep, just go to that location in firefox/other browser and you can browse it manually
<FoamY_is_PagaN> yea but you know what i have been using ubuntu for almost 4 monthes now
<ep> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<FoamY_is_PagaN> and haven't even thought to use windows once
<harris||> Can someone tell me how or point me to information on installing ATI video drivers?
<Howitzer> i want to re-install windows to be honest
<FoamY_is_PagaN> and to me if a program can do that then it awsome ^_^
<wolki> harris||, i think there's a howto on the forums
<Howitzer> but as a dualboot
<harris||> ok
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HrdwrBoB> ^ there
<Madpilot> Sheng: don't do that. someone borked their system badly last night w/ the FF installer
<aarcane> FoamY_is_PagaN, drives in Linux are a bit much to get used to..  I spend all my time on my girlfriend's lappy in linux in Ubuntu...  when she gets me my own, I'ma put Gentoo on it though..  Ubuntu is good for my girlfriend, but it's not really my fortee
<Sheng> why?
<Sheng> it should work
<aarcane> Sheng, it's for lfs
<FoamY_is_PagaN> aarcane have you tryed kubuntu?
<Sheng> ?
<Madpilot> Sheng: not sure, but they couldn't get to the internet at all. except for IRC...
<FoamY_is_PagaN> it's more complex in menu's and stuff
<signbarn> My CD R/W and DVD R/W drives haven't been mounting correctly on startup recently -- and i'm not sure why. They don't detect the CDs/DVDs i put into them, and they give me error messages when i try to browse them by double-clicking them in my Computer folder. The strange thing is that I can still play CDs from the CD player, etc.
<aarcane> FoamY_is_PagaN, if that's just installing KDE from the ubuntu database, then that's what I am using right now
<Sheng> they're probalby stupid
<FoamY_is_PagaN> aarcane >.< ouch
<knubee> ?
<Howitzer> hmm
<aarcane> FoamY_is_PagaN, well..  it's not bad at all, I'm not hating it..  but I did have to install 50% extra ram to make it work at a reasonable speed
<wolki> aarcane, no kubuntu is ubuntu with installing kubuntu-desktop. but it's quite similar :)
<Sheng> i tried to get slax on my usb drive, but it didn't work
<signbarn> -- and they only show up as drive icons, not disc icons.
<FoamY_is_PagaN> O_O
<frank> wolki: or just installing the kubuntu cd
<Howitzer> If i want to make a partition for backup-use of Ubuntu, how big should it be?
<Sheng> who makes ubuntu?
<FoamY_is_PagaN> i have a celeron 1.0ghz and 256mb pc133 it works peachy for me O_o
<aarcane> wolki, as long as kubuntu isn't a completely different install medium, then yeah, I guess I have kubuntu
<FoamY_is_PagaN> i do use kubuntu but i ripped all the weard kde crap out
<aarcane> FoamY_is_PagaN, I feel for you my brother
<Howitzer> lol
<wolki> aarcane, there is a different install medium (then you dont get the gnome stuff). but in the end they're the same
<Howitzer> i installed kubuntu_desktop once, but i thought it was all too messy
<coolkev> how do i mount hda2 (ext3) to folder /mnt/d/ >
<FoamY_is_PagaN> kate is a little to complex for me and kynaptic dosen't give me the app definitions i like
<FoamY_is_PagaN> naw it works awsome
<Sheng> i'll be running it on a 1.5 ghz Sempron with 512mb RAM
<Howitzer> coolkev, edit fstab
<daniels> FoamY_is_PagaN: if kate is too complex, try ktextedit
<Howitzer> sudo gedit /etc/fstab/
<wolki> coolkev: manually or permanently?
<FoamY_is_PagaN> the apps are still all there i just ripped out the gui menu's
<aarcane> wolki, alright..  I have gnome stuff installed too on this biatch, I may take alot of it out..  problem is that with apt-get, dependancies are impossible..  because dependancies are just installed as regular packages....  >,.,<
<coolkev> manually
<coolkev> or permenantly
* FoamY_is_PagaN loves gedit ^_^
<tfort> damnit
<tfort> ok, now i got wav files to stop playing all the damn time
<tfort> but now cd's won't play
<Howitzer> can't you put 'm in an auto-mount folder or something?
<coolkev> perm is better
<signbarn> how is ntfs better than fat32 -- fat32 can be read and written to from ubuntu, right? so i guess what i'm asking is why xp prefers ntfs.
<FoamY_is_PagaN> thats the easest editor for a newb in linux i think
<Howitzer> i thought ntfs was faster
<wolki> coolkev, for permanently you'll have to edit /etc/fstab
<coolkev> ntfs is faster and supports larger HD's better
<Howitzer> FoamY_is_PagaN, don't underestimate beaver
<ubuntuguide> ntfs allows security -sort of :-)
<Sheng> ntfs is much faster, allows for user group control, and it has far fewer corruptability issues
<FoamY_is_PagaN> beaver? never tryed it
<aarcane> I'm running kubuntu on a celeron 1.4 with 768 MB PC72000 RAM, and it sucks ass, it's slow, but bearable
<ubuntuguide> user permissions and so forth
<tfort> Howitzer, who cares, reiser is faster than all anyway
<coolkev> wolki do you know the command i would have to type?
<Howitzer> it is?
<Howitzer> damn
<Sheng> aarcane, that's because of yoru celeron
<Sheng> intel sucks
<Howitzer> i'm always using ext3 :/
<FoamY_is_PagaN> i thought there where linux partitions that where better than ntfs?
<Howitzer> Intel doesn't suck
<tfort> Howitzer, yea they erally do
<coolkev> Resier4 i think is better
<coolkev> and XFS
<bob2> resier4 isn't even in the mainline kernel yet
<tfort> coolkev, that's what i was stalking about
<aarcane> Howitzer, on my home pc, I use ext2
<wolki> add something like "/dev/hda2       /mount/d               ext3    defaults 0       2"
<FoamY_is_PagaN> amd is better than intel i think but i can't afford one >.<
<bob2> and xfs likes to replace files with strings of 0's
<signbarn> can you read/write on fat32 from ubuntu?
<tfort> bob2, it can be considered pretty stable though
<tanki> aarcane, why not ext3?
<tanki> shorter fsck times
<wolki> to the /etc/fstab file
<bob2> tfort: by who?
<Sheng> $146 for Athlon64 939 300+ retail
<bob2> signbarn: sure
<Howitzer> signbarn, ye
<Howitzer> only not on ntfs(i thought)
<tfort> bob2, i've used it for my servers, and they all run fine, no problems yet
<Sheng> 3000+
<FoamY_is_PagaN> amd motherboards are custom made to run sweet with nvidia
<aarcane> tanki, never need to fsck unless I do something stupid, and if that happens, I deserve it
<wolki> and don't forget to create the /mount/d file
<tfort> FoamY_is_PagaN, i wouldn't say that, but they are nice
<FoamY_is_PagaN> yea
<Sheng> goodybe
<signbarn> i'm currently dual booting xp/ubuntu, so i think i'm going to reformat my xp partition and make it fat32.
<ICXCNIKA> I just ordered off for ubuntu
<tfort> signbarn, just make it reiserfs
<tanki> aarcane, i guess you never had an AGP lockup or power going out
<tanki> ok
<wolki> to edit the fstab, enter gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<aarcane> signbarn, you should use some shared space
<chibifs> ICXCNIKA - good luck getting it this year. :P
<signbarn> reiserfs?
<aarcane> tanki, I use PCI video cards, and I have UPS
<signbarn> shared space?
<tfort> k, off to fix my damn sound
<chibifs> I still haven't gotten mine, and I ordered before release :P
<Howitzer> hey guys
<ICXCNIKA> Well signbarn, I am on a dialup connection. 37 hours of torture and anticipation
<tanki> even if you maintain long uptimes you should fsck once every few hundred days
<aarcane> signbarn, make a shared fat32 partition..  D drive on windows, and /media/d on ubuntu
<tanki> infact it's even set in hdparm to run fsck on a disk every 160 days since the last reboot
<signbarn> aarcane: that makes sense, but when i was configuring wine, it said it prefers to have read/write access to the system files of windows
<aarcane> tanki, I'd like to see you fsck a mounted partition
<tanki> obviously i'm referring to onboot
<chibifs> All this talk about fscking and mounting
<Howitzer> if i want to create a partition to use for backing up Ubuntu, (no booting whatsoever), how lrge does the partition have to be (average-wise) + what type? --(i'm using gparted)
<aarcane> signbarn, you generally don't want or need windows for wine
<tanki> there is no reason not to upgrade ext2 to ext3, there's no overhead and ext3 offers some things better
<coolkev> resier4 is full working and intergrated into the minislack distro
<signbarn> ya don't say... that sounds promising
<tanki> infact u can even upgrade ext2 to ext3 without rebooting i think
<tanki> but anyway, to each his own
<chibifs> coolkev - Serious? I've been hearing a lot of good about minislack.
<aarcane> Howitzer, it depends, are you backing up all of / including home, /tmp, etc
<aarcane> ?
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> everything except the basic installation
<coolkev> can you convert a ext3 drive to resierFS without loosing the data already there?
<coolkev> in ubuntu
<aarcane> Howitzer, :-S
<chibifs> I came here from slackware, I kinda miss it :P
<Razor-X> coolkev: i'm pretty sure it's possible, because other utilities do it for you independant from the OS
<aarcane> Distro Warz!!!
<Razor-X> chibifs: ahhh, you have some obvious "h4ck3r r1ghts" ;)
* aarcane picks up a distro and throws it at chibifs 
<coolkev> chibifs ubuntu is better then minislack in my opinoin, but minislack is on more of a bleeding edge then ubuntu, but is less reliable
<Howitzer> when something goes wrong, i just install Ubuntu again and copy all the files
<wolki> coolkev, i don't think so
<Howitzer> chibifs ubuntu?.
<Razor-X> minislack was nice, definitely
<frank> coolkev: very unlikely
<Razor-X> coolkev: that's kinda what bleeding-edge is, no?
<Howitzer> eek
<coolkev> ye
<Howitzer> explain the term bleeding-edge please :(
<coolkev> latest in software
<Razor-X> Howitzer: basically, people cooperate on CVS to put in patches everyday
<Howitzer> ooh
<Razor-X> but, sometimes the patches have ill-effects that haven't been thoroughly tested
<Howitzer> ooooooooh
<Razor-X> when something has been thoroughly tested, it's released as a "release"
<chibifs> Howitzer - Knoppix-Slackware-Debian-Slackware-Ubuntu-Mandriva(1 day)-Ubuntu Is my distro history.
<Howitzer> like in 'a bleeding edge from the knife that has been used to chop off limbs''
<chibifs> Probably used slackware the longest. Still run it on my laptop.
<Howitzer> lol
<Amaranth> bleeding-edge is the very latest software
* sproingie has gone through more distros than he cares to count
<Razor-X> Howitzer: hmmm, that's not something i've heard... ;)
<Amaranth> it's called bleeding edge because you get hurt
<Howitzer> i did:
<Howitzer> Ooooooooh
<Howitzer> okay
<goldfish> bleeding-edge is 0-day
<Howitzer> buggy and all
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> now i get it
<Howitzer> \ o /.
<coolkev> minislack is for intermidiate users and ubuntu is for everyone... and minislack is very light weight as u can see it features XFCE as it's desktop
<chibifs> I've tried a few others, but they were completely insignificant. :P
<aarcane> what exists in the way of Security in Ubuntu, I want to deny root access, and prevent booting whenever a specific USB key identified by a single file is Inserted
<chibifs> XFCE is my favorite :D
<sproingie> ubuntu doesnt really wow me with features, but it does "just work" more than most
<chibifs> I release tweaks to xfce now and then.
<goldfish> i liked xfce until i tried fluxbox.
<sproingie> aarcane: define "deny root access"
<Razor-X> you vi/emacs users should _really_ try Conkeror
<Razor-X> ;)
<Howitzer> hmmm
<Razor-X> for those of you fed up with using your mouse (which is why I switched to a trackball)
<Howitzer> what is vi/emac?
<aarcane> sproingie, no su, no sudo, no way that anything can authenticate as root, likely at the pam level
<Razor-X> Howitzer: vi is a text editor
<goldfish> editors
<Razor-X> emacs is another
<Howitzer> oooh
* FoamY_is_PagaN looks ebay for a better caliper >.<
<Razor-X> I won't get into the particulars here
<Howitzer> why hasn't anybody heard of beaver
<Razor-X> but, they're both hotly rallied for, it's even bigger than distro wars
<Howitzer> it's the best text editor there is!
<Razor-X> Howitzer: I have
<wolki> aarcane: don#t make a root account and remove yourself from the sudoers file
<ep> cause we're geeks
<^thehatsrule^> Howitzer: i have, and most of the dsl crew
<coolkev> any linux smart people can pm me and tell me how to convert an ext3 parition to resierfs without loosing the data?
<Howitzer> light, functional and uber-good
<giant> lol... ep reading my mind
<Razor-X> I am writing a guide, where text editors is a focus
<^thehatsrule^> oh hey Razor-X :P
<Razor-X> and so, I researched up on quite a few
<Razor-X> ^thehatsrule^: hey
<aarcane> wolki, I want such access to be available when the USB key is inserted
<^thehatsrule^> Razor-X: i see youve moved all to ubuntu? ;p
<Razor-X> including Beaver, cream, joe, etc.
<Howitzer> ^thehatsrule^, rofl, aren't you from #damnsmalllinux? :D
<Razor-X> ^thehatsrule^: yes, I have!
<^thehatsrule^> Howitzer: yes i am, and so is Razor-X ;p
<Howitzer> i used DSL
<Razor-X> but, DSL is still running faithfully in the other machine
<^thehatsrule^> hehe
<Razor-X> ^thehatsrule^: yeah, was a DSL fan before I was an Ubuntu one
<sproingie> aarcane: hmm ... i don't think you'll ever get something bulletproof, not without SELinux or RSBAC
<Razor-X> still think DSL is awesome for what it does
<Howitzer> oooh
<Razor-X> highly reccomend it, even over minislack
<^thehatsrule^> i used both, but i still havent found a machine for hoary permaenently
<Howitzer> Minislackl looks nice
<sproingie> aarcane: anything you do with a stock ubuntu policy-wise will be a scripted hack, easy to get around
<Howitzer> should i try minislack?
<Razor-X> Howitzer: your choice
<^thehatsrule^> its alright...
* aarcane blows up vi(m) and emacs in favor of "cedega notepad" and nano
<^thehatsrule^> LOL
<wolki> nano rocks
<^thehatsrule^> cedega notepad
<Howitzer> indeed
<^thehatsrule^> hahahha
<Razor-X> aarcane: why waste cedega on notepad?
<coolkev> Howitzer try it if you been using linux for a while and are comfortable with it
<sproingie> cedega command.com
<Howitzer> hmm
<aarcane> sproingie, I think a pam module and a strong as sodomy root password would work
<Razor-X> WINE works way better for that stuff
<Howitzer> is it hard?
<sproingie> cedega EDLIN
<^thehatsrule^> you may as well use dosbox
<Razor-X> ^thehatsrule^: mmmm, that's some awesome stuff
<coolkev> minislack is not user friendly, speciallly it's setup
<Howitzer> i emulated the XP install screen yesterday
<Howitzer> with wine
<aarcane> Razor-X, because I happen to have cedega lying around for games, and don't want TWO C drives ?
<Howitzer> really funny
<Howitzer> wait
<calc> sproingie: cedega copy con
<Howitzer> i'll make a screen :D
<Razor-X> aarcane: well, it's still a waste of proc power, IMO
<sproingie> aarcane: well sure, if you just don't grant sudo and still keep a root passwd, any unix will fit the bill
<calc> edlin is too user friendly ;)
<Razor-X> I have to get tetris-net :(
<hybrid_goth> anyone here have a psp they connect to their linux box?
<Razor-X> nethack is so addictive though... gah
<sproingie> copy con\con
<Howitzer> nethack?
<Razor-X> Howitzer: OMG
<^thehatsrule^> Razor-X: you play tetrinet? ;p
<Howitzer> isn't that something Anime-alike?
<Razor-X> the ub3r awesome RPG
<wolki> no
<Razor-X> ^thehatsrule^: I must get
<Howitzer> ooooooh
<Howitzer> wait
<hybrid_goth> crawl pwns nethack
<Razor-X> is there an emacs interface? XD
<wolki> it's ascii-like :)
<^thehatsrule^> its old style hacckkkk
<Howitzer> isn't that that ascii game?
<DekaPink> I've tried to burn a CD with k3b and gnomebaker and both times it's said it couldn't fixate the disk. o.O
<Howitzer> oh i hated that :(
<^thehatsrule^> Howitzer: it can be ANYTHING now ;p
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I was thinking of thinking of a nice non-real-time MMORPG system
<aarcane> sproingie, problem is, I want sudo and su - to fail completely without either the root password or the USB key in the port.  in the case of the USB key being present, they should both allow full root access, No questions asked
<sproingie> every time i think windows might really be approaching a real usable OS, i think of the time i had a file named "nul"
<Howitzer> i want Guild Wars back :'(
<Razor-X> Howitzer: you're a disgrace ;)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: game orgasms there
<sproingie> windows goes to some amazing lengths to stay broken in the name of compatibility
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: hahaha, true that
<Razor-X> but, I have an HL2 story to think up
* sproingie wonders if there's a registry key he can use to disable "magic filenames"
<^thehatsrule^> Razor-X: ##tetrinet if you like ;p
<DekaPink> But since it finished burning and then couldn't fixate it... Can I still use the disk? :3
<aarcane> sproingie, a file named "nul" ?  what happen ?
<Razor-X> which, though I refused the money for, the payoff is a few-hundred
<Razor-X> Razor-X: heh, ok
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: WoW ASCII
<Howitzer> i'll pray for the day every single program for windows will be able to work on linux
<ep> I'm new an ubuntu has been my best experience out of about 3 tries.  I may have to go back to Debian  cause I can't figure out how to install bzflag 2.0 under ubuntu.  (I'm a bzflag junkie).  Anybody done this?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: there is?!
<Howitzer> then microsoft will go bankrupt
<aarcane> lol
<sproingie> aarcane: ohhh, you want a file on the USB key to be a token.  yeah, that's doable with pam, i just don't know how offhand
<Razor-X> and no, I don't play HL2 either
<Razor-X> heh
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: Yea untill I woke up
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: XDDD
<Razor-X> brb, i'll be back in a sec
<aarcane> sproingie, yeah, i already have the file, and I think it's a good choice..  noone would guess it, lol
<Howitzer> wtf
<sproingie> aarcane: you might actually need to write a custom PAM module, though it'd be like 10 lines of C at most
<Howitzer> weird problem here
<Madpilot> ep: bzflag is in the Ubuntu repos.
<aarcane> sproingie, I figgured that
<wolki> ep: there are some options. ask for a backport in the forum or comppile it yourself
<sdnnvs> ubuntu-br
<wolki> ep: or wait for breezy :)
<sproingie> aarcane: actually, you might even be able to write pam modules in bash.  i seem to recall solaris where i used to work had some pam modules in bourne shell
<Madpilot> off to the gym, back later. if I'm going to turn into a linux geek, I may as well stay a *fit* linux geek...
<sproingie> aarcane: i think it's as simple as the return status... you'd have to read the pam docs tho
<aarcane> sproingie, I'm pretty sure it would be
<Razor-X> back
<ep> yes, i'm almost there on compiling it.   But I need libcurl3 version 7.13 or greater and it needs other dependencies probably....  I'll ask in the forum.
<Howitzer> omfg
<Razor-X> you know what I want to see
<Razor-X> a TECO vs. ed match ;)
<someluser> I seriously broke my nvidia driver, can anyone help?
<Razor-X> that would be awesome, seriously
<sproingie> teco owns ed
<Howitzer> i wined the XP install program and everything freezed
<Razor-X> sproingie: amen tothat
<LaLu> pastis forever !
<Howitzer> not normal
<Razor-X> s/tothat/to that/
<Howitzer> Linux never freezed untill i tried an XP program
<Howitzer> -_-
<Howitzer> anyways
<Razor-X> Howitzer: hah!
<Howitzer> off to reboot
<sproingie> yeah it'll do that
<Howitzer> i'll see you guys in a minute
<someluser> you guys are really unhelpful
<sproingie> gotta love install programs that run in directx full screen
<sproingie> probably trying to install a game
<ep> wolki, what forum is that i should ask in?
<ep> i can i see the channel topic?
<ep> how
<sproingie> someluser: that's okay, you don't have to tip us then
<bwlang> ep: slash topic
<Howitzer> hehe
<someluser> sproingie, i asked five times and nobody wants to even acknowledge me
<Howitzer> restarting X was good enough
<someluser> sproingie, you're the first one
<Razor-X> someluser: are we getting paid?
<Razor-X> no
<Howitzer> http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xpinstallonubuntu7xd.png
<Razor-X> criticize our support _after_ you hand us a sum of money
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<Razor-X> bddebian: hey
<sproingie> someluser: all i saw was that "you broke your driver".  not a lot to start from, really
<bddebian> Heya Razor-X
<someluser> Razor-X, no but you do hang out here to help people out
<Howitzer> ehh
<sproingie> to get good answers, you must ask good questions, grasshoppa
<Razor-X> someluser: yeah, but we're not required to answer everything, like I said
<Howitzer> can i help someone actually
<bungopolis> has anyone here gotten skype working properly? It hangs when I try to make a call, doesnt respond to incoming calls, and has to be force-quit after exiting. It is working fine on windows on the same computer, and on another linux box inside the same network with no configuration changes.
<Howitzer> i'm bored to death
<Razor-X> and yeah, "I broke my driver" isn't very descriptive
<Razor-X> bungopolis: did you use the deb package?
<someluser> Razor-X, true
<someluser> Razor-X yes
<bungopolis> Razor-X yes from the official skype repository
<bungopolis> latest version
<sproingie> personally i hang out here to chat with ubuntu users.  answering questions is something i do to be nice, since i ask my share as well
<Razor-X> bungopolis: ......
<sproingie> i certainly don't see it as my JOB
<bungopolis> razor-X: thanks for the dots
<Razor-X> I have a hunch about something
<argiros> hi, new to linux, need help?  Anyone?
<sproingie> argiros: ask
<Razor-X> lemme Conkeror up something in a new buffer
<Howitzer> argh
<bddebian> argiros: Ask away
<argiros> trying install from cd
<Howitzer> why do distro's NEVER add the size of their distro?
<bddebian> argiros: And?
<argiros> but boot spins cd and stops w/ blank screen
<coolkev> of all the linuxes i've seen out there.. vidalinux looks the best by default in my opinion
<bddebian> argiros: Did you burn an ISO or is it an Ubuntu CD?
<Howitzer> wtf
<argiros> burned it in windows w/ Nero
<someluser> Razor-X, i installed the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo, then the one from nvidia's website because the ubuntu provided one sucked. now both are broken.
<Howitzer> i'm having a problem with "downloader for X"
<someluser> Razor-X, and sorry for too high expectations
<Razor-X> someluser: ouch...
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ nt
<Howitzer> Segmentation fault
<pax> bungopolis: using alsa with skype?
<wolki> someluser: try reinstalling the ubuntu one
<Razor-X> I don't think the nVidia one sucks _that_ much
<Howitzer> nt=downloader for X
<bddebian> argiros: Did you burn "track-at-once"?
<someluser> Razor-X, i didn't either, but it does now
<argiros> no, what's that?
<mm23> hello, I have an odd problem I can't seem to figure out through google nor the ubuntu forums
<eventualbuddha> back, after my several-hour excursion into freebsd. i hope ftp works on ubuntu...
<Razor-X> someluser: were they both deb packages?
<bungopolis> pax I don't know -- there is no information or configuration about sound systems in skype
<frank> Howitzer: about your downloader for X.. I had that problem and I think I wound up compiling it it from source but I forget
<someluser> Razor-X, no
<Razor-X> bungopolis: I have to suggest something deprecated
<ep> what is the difference between the driver provided by nvidia and the one from the ubuntu repo?  Aren't they both Nvidia propriertary drivers?
<someluser> Razor-X, one was a binary
<bungopolis> i simply have calls: /dev/dsp and ringing grayed out, which is odd
<bob2> ep: the one in ubuntu is packaged to simply work with ubuntu
<Razor-X> someluser: how did you install it?
<bob2> ep: the driver itself is identical
<Howitzer> how do you compile actually?, is that with the ./configure, make, make install?
<someluser> Razor-X, sh nvidia.bin
<frank> ep: Maybe the version # is different but that's it
<bungopolis> razor-x what do you have to suggest?
<mm23> firefox won't display text in certain tables-- it's rare, and only about 1 in 20 pages are effected, but it's definately only the ubuntu version of firefox effected by this
<bddebian> argiros: I don't know Nero that well but in Easy-cd-creator you have the option of "disk at once" or "track at once" and I know a lot of times in burning ISOs, that if I use "disk at once" they usually fail
<ep> ok, makes sense
<mm23> I apologize for linking off site, but here is what I mean: http://www.meltingwax.net/mm23/images/snapshot2.png
<wolki> Howitzer: yes
<Razor-X> i'll have to suggest somtehing deprecated but...
<Razor-X> check teh Ubuntu guide
<argiros> I'll check it out, thanks bddemian
<someluser> Razor-X,  i did
<frank> Howitzer: yeah, find the webpage of the program and for how to do it. I THINK that's what I did but I'm sure
<Razor-X> someluser: hmmmm....
<wolki> Howitzer: but i suggest using checkinstall instead of make install
<sproingie> mm23: ubuntu's version of firefox is slightly old
<Howitzer> okay
<bob2> Howitzer: it depends on the software, but that often works, yes
<Razor-X> try a locate nvidia
<mm23> the only way I can see the text is by copy and pasting it into a text editor
<sproingie> mm23: tho afaik, they haven't made any rendering changes between the patchlevel ubuntu has and current
<bungopolis> razor-x what is the deprecated thing you want to suggest?
<wolki> Howitzer: you need to install the checkinstall package, but then it will create debs so you cen remove the programs easily
<Razor-X> bungopolis: I said above "Try the Ubuntu guide"
<weirdcreep> is there any mirc equivalent
<weirdcreep> on ubuntu
<someluser> Razor-X, that gives me lots of files
<weirdcreep> but that use the mirc scripting language
<Razor-X> weirdcreep: Xchat or KvIrc
<bungopolis> razor-x the ubuntu guide has nothing useful apart from how to install the client
<Razor-X> and, mIRC is horrible ;)
<frank> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Razor-X> bungopolis: and their own package
<bddebian> XCHAT r0x j00
<pax> bungopolis: you need to find out if esd is the cause of your problem. try this http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly (the guide is not recommanded here but it will fix your problem)
<goldfish> weirdcreep: use irssi ! a real irc client !
<weirdcreep> but i need the mirc scripting language
<DukGalNamu> hey, anybody know how to make mplayer resize when switched to fullscreen mode?
<goldfish> booooo
<Razor-X> bddebian: erc is way better than that ;) but BitchX for something solid
<goldfish> irssi is cool, perlscripts.
<Razor-X> weirdcreep: so you can have bright flashing annoying colors? ;)
<frank> DukGalNamu: change the video output thing (forget the name)
<bddebian> Oh, you mean that Emacs everything including the kitchen sink crap? ;-)
<someluser> Razor-X, i killed it
<wolki> DukGalNamu: start it with --zoom
<Razor-X> bddebian: still lighter than the same things being run in a screen session independantly ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Touche
<sproingie> bddebian: the icon for emacs on win32 is a kitchen sink
<Razor-X> in this day and age, we have more than enough RAM to run a nice, comfortable emacs session
<someluser> locate gave me a bunch of useless files that belong to nvidia
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda
<Howitzer> mount: mount point /media/hda does not exist
<Razor-X> someluser: how long ago did you install nVidia's drivers?
<sproingie> bddebian: actually i think it's a friendly looking gnu now tho
<someluser> Razor-X, an hour ago
<Howitzer> /dev/hda	/media/hda	auto	defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Razor-X> Howitzer: when you mount, it's suggested you add a mount-point
<Razor-X> well, yeah, /media/hda doesen't exist
<DukGalNamu> wolki: doesn'
<Razor-X> sudo mkdir /media/hda
<bungopolis> razor-x: performing a killall esd before running skype solved the problem -- what do you think the issue might be?
<andrewski> i'm not on my ubuntu box ATM.  could someone find me a homepage for the Industrial (default) mouse cursors?
<Razor-X> someluser: run 'sudo updatedb'
<Razor-X> bungopolis: it's a sound problem
<aarcane> lol, I love going into #bash and asking about bash.org stuff :P
<DukGalNamu> wolki: doesn't work still, fullscreen only extends a black screen around the video
<bungopolis> razor-x no kidding
<Razor-X> someluser: then again run locate nvidia and paste the output in pastebin
<Razor-X> bungopolis: well...
<Razor-X> most likely, something else is using sound
<Razor-X> you're taking away their focus when killing the sound daemon
<Howitzer> ah finally
<Razor-X> unless you have dmix support in, then it's a mystery ;)
<someluser> Razor-X, ok, now what?
<Razor-X> (of course, I do, heh)
<wolki> DukGalNamu: i can remember that this worked for me back then... don't have mplayer installed curently
<Razor-X> someluser: did you paste it on pastebin?
<someluser> Razor-X,  paste it on what?
<DukGalNamu> frank: can't remember at all?
<Howitzer> wtf
<bddebian> someluser: http://paste.ubuntu.nl
<someluser> Razor-X, firefox says no
<DukGalNamu> wolki: hmm... do i need an argument after --zoom? or is it a toggle?
<wolki> DukGalNamu: i'm installing it right now
<DukGalNamu> wolki: heh
<Razor-X> someluser: paste it in pastebin
<bartekp> hi
<DukGalNamu> hello
<someluser> Razor-X, i'm stupid, what's pastebin (the link you just gave is dead)
<Razor-X> someluser: www.pastebin.com
<Razor-X> or, read the topic ;)
<frank> DukGalNamu: I think I compiled but I really don't remember , sorry
<DukGalNamu> frank: hmm, thats alright...
<someluser> Razor-X, what do I post there again?
<tiglionabbit> Who's waiting for Ubuntu 7.4, the Ornery Ocelot?
<Razor-X> someluser: anywhere
<Razor-X> just start a new post
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: ;(
<Howitzer> Ornery Ocelot?
<Howitzer> ew
<wolki> DukGalNamu: try changing the video driver to xv
<DekaPink> Ornery Ocelot... That's great. xD
<Razor-X> s/\(/)/
<coolkev> i think edubuntu is an amazing idea and thing ubuntu people are doing to help out educators
<wolki> DukGalNamu: that works here
<tiglionabbit> lol, I just made it up really
<DukGalNamu> wolki: video driver?
<Javie1> yeap !
<Razor-X> coolkev: totally
* sproingie is waiting for 8.0, Wascally Wabbit
<wolki> in the preferences tab
<DukGalNamu> wolki: how do  i change video drivers?
<Javie1> _
<tanki> sproingie, haha
<Howitzer> argh
<Howitzer> i have a splinter stuck in my finger
<wolki> DukGalNamu: richt click, preferences, video
<Howitzer> it won't come out damnit
<sproingie> Howitzer: cut off your finger
<Howitzer> i'll try a knife
<DukGalNamu> wolki: i have no GUI
* bddebian hands Howitzer a large, sharp blade
<someluser> Razor-X, is that what you meant?
<sproingie> that'll work
<Howitzer> -_-
<sproingie> cleaver will work better
<wolki> DukGalNamu: ok, then with -vo xv
<bddebian> heh
<Howitzer> you all want me to suffer  :(
<wolki> DukGalNamu: or --vo xv
<sproingie> the splinter won't bother you anymore
<Howitzer> AAAAAARGH
<Howitzer> i just pushed it deeper in
<wolki> DukGalNamu: i'm not used to the command line version anymore since i got a faster cpu :)
<sproingie> blood can really gum up a keyboard tho
<DukGalNamu> wolki: gave a pretty bad error
<bddebian> TMI
<aarcane> Howitzer, you suck fuck
<Howitzer> *sick fuck
<DekaPink> I wish I could get my video card to work properly with its actual drivers. :3
<DukGalNamu> wolki: something about not recognizing the graphics card...
<aarcane> Howitzer, blame the keyboard..  it's too narrow
<sproingie> Howitzer: duct tape.  stick it on your finger, over the splinter.  rip it off.
<Howitzer> it won't help
<Howitzer> it's about 2mm deep in my finger
<HrdwrBoB> Howitzer: my grandfather always uses a chisel
<sproingie> if it's all the way under the skin, too late for you.
<wolki> DukGalNamu: what graphics card do you have?
<sproingie> it's just going to hurt
<sproingie> cut your finger off
<Howitzer> i'll hve to cut the surrounding flesh loose and wriggle it out
<DukGalNamu> wolki: ATI radeon 9800 pro
<Howitzer> omfg
* sproingie .oO( irc does wonders for my social skills )
<wolki> official drivers?
<Howitzer> i'm such a sick fuck
<HrdwrBoB> if you're good with a hypodermic needle
<HrdwrBoB> you can suck it out
<HrdwrBoB> I've done that too
<aarcane> sproingie, I'm glad
<Howitzer> i hve a sore throt
<Howitzer> *throat
<DukGalNamu> wolki: the ones that came in apt-get
<sproingie> if you have anbesol or something like that, stick the needle in that
<Howitzer> i cn't speak/swallow
<sproingie> it'll hurt a whole lot less
<aarcane> Howitzer, erm..  usually if you just thrust back with your pelvis, it will slide out..  unless you're a kanine or something, then you're kinda fucked until it goes down..
<tanki> my roommate is pre-med, he practices stitching on like steaks lol
<coolkev> i don't now why a bunch of free distros come together along with those of different desktops.. to create the ultimate distro with alot of new apps and technology to make the upcomming windows look like an expensive peice of crap
<Howitzer> tanki,  ROFL
<DukGalNamu> tanki: i am sure he makes a good roast :P
<tanki> i stopped sitting with him at lunch, it's too freaky
<wolki> DukGalNamu: does it work in the gui version?
<Howitzer> pfieuw
<Howitzer> i got half of the splinter out
<DukGalNamu> wolki: the GUI doesn't work cause i don't have gnome
<wolki> DukGalNamu: the gui works without gnome
<wolki> it's gtk1 iirc
<DukGalNamu> wolki: well it gives me an error everytime
<wolki> what kind of error?
<DukGalNamu> error opening gui
<coolkev> is it just me or does kde have better apps then gnome?
<Howitzer> Who else is only wearing boxers?
<someluser> Razor-X; did you want me to post the locate output?
<bddebian> coolkev: So use kubuntu
<calc> coolkev: depends on what you use to define better
<wolki> coolkev: depends. i find them confuding oftentimes
<DukGalNamu> wolki: i have to eat dinner now, i will be back in like an hour or so
<Howitzer> coolkev, KDE has eyecandy
<calc> coolkev: gnome apps tend to be more polished imho, but some kde apps have more features
<coolkev> the default apps that come with kbuntu and those that come with ubuntu
<wolki> DukGalNamu: i'll probably sleep by then, im in europe
<gpd> wow... kompose works with gnome!
<Howitzer> wolki, where?
<wolki> bu i'm sure you'll find someone who cna help you, the gui version shoould work on normal x11
<wolki> Howitzer: germany
<Howitzer> KDE pps can be used in Gnome and Gnome apps can be used in KDE
<calc> coolkev: the default apps that come with ubuntu does about everything that kde does as well
<Howitzer> lol
<wolki> gpd: it does, but starts to take lots of cpu after some time
<calc> coolkev: perhaps with the exception of a nice cd burner app
<Howitzer> it's 5:10 AM for you too?
<Howitzer> OMFG
<Howitzer> it's turning light
<wolki> yes
<wolki> i really should sleep
<goldfish> nearly light in ireland too
<Howitzer> i haven't slept the whole night without ,knowing it ffs
<wolki> Howitzer:  where are you?
<Howitzer> Belgium
<coolkev> ye k3b is awesome
<gpd> wolki: I don't care... I love expose ;)
<AndyFitz> BAM!* join the ubuntu-art mailing list for some good 'ol rock 'n roll !
<wolki> k3b is the first kde app i install. everytime :)
<calc> k3b is useful but i wouldn't say its awesome
<Howitzer> indeed
<calc> its ui is a bit fugly
<Howitzer> k3b owns
<wolki> gpd: yes it's cool, but i hope it'll work better soon :)
<Howitzer> hey
<Howitzer> it does what it needs to do
<pepsi> one of the archive.ubuntu.com servers is broken.. its annoying.. i had to change my repositories to 82.211.81.138 instead of just archive.ubuntu.com
<wolki> calc: yes, but it does everything i need it to. an im used to it after using it for years :)
<wolki> much better than xcdroast *g*
<sproingie> k3b's ui ugly?
<Howitzer> what is the difference between Aterm, Eterm, Gnome Terminal and Konsole?
<tanki> Howitzer, all are terms just have different features, mostly cosmetic
<sproingie> i think k3b's one of the prettiest apps out there
<tanki> i like eterm the most
<sproingie> beats crap out of nero anyway
<wolki> aterm and eterm are lighter. gnome terminal and konsole are integrated better
<tanki> Howitzer, did you see my animated gif
<wolki> sproingie: yes, but it could be easier :)
<Howitzer> but don't you have these see-trough terms?
<calc> wolki: anything is better than xcdroast :)
<calc> wolki: even sun cde ;)
<tanki> Howitzer, yeah eterm does transparency and tint
<sproingie> wolki: could use some wizards i guess
<wolki> hey, it burns cds, and it works. it's just a pain to use :)
<Howitzer> tanki, nope
<sproingie> eterm does hack transparency
<tanki> Howitzer, http://www.math.vt.edu/people/jbwillia/computer.gif
<pepsi> so does gnome-terminal... is there a way to get a _real_ transparent terminal?
<calc> it would be nice if there was a cloned version of nero with its extra utils like speed test program etc :)
<wolki> after real translucency fake transparency doesn't do it for me anymore
<sproingie> real transparency requires composite.  and composite is waaaaay slow
<tanki> pepsi, i dont think x supports true transpancy.. i know osx does
<goldfish> pepsi: tehre is. what graphics card u got?
<calc> er open source, not that binary only thing nero put out
<goldfish> tanki: xorg does.
<wolki> sproingie: not with nvidia cards
<pepsi> goldfish, apparently not one that wokrs
<Howitzer> ROFL
<Howitzer> i love the .gif
<goldfish> pepsi: oh right :/
<gpd> wolki: I ran from a terminal and it has lots of messages about Pixmap not available... it seems to be constantly taking shots... this seems a bit excessive... but must improve load time
<eventualbuddha> i'm getting an MD5Sum mismatch when i try to do # apt-get insatll libsdbm-ruby1.8
<sproingie> k3b is pretty close to nero i think
<weirdcreep> do all sources have the auto compile thing
<calc> sproingie: that will be resolved probably in the next 6-12mo
<Howitzer> i'm like tht sometimes
<sproingie> i use alcohol 120 on windows, but that's not free
<eventualbuddha> s/insatll/install/
<calc> sproingie: it didn't seem to be the last time i used it, but that was probably 4-6mo ago
<wolki> sproingie: with the faster redraw thanks to the compositing it'll even feel faster
<weirdcreep> do all sources have the auto compile thing??
<sproingie> calc: not for ati cards
<waianae1> wasup peoplez
<calc> sproingie: eh you think that won't be resolved for ati cards in the next 6-12mo? :)
<sproingie> ati is strange.  they insist on writing to an open standard, dri, but then they don't actually support anything else
<waianae1> how is everyone
<calc> sproingie: there is an open source accelerated r300 drive being made currently
<wolki> gpd: yes exactly. and after a day or so it'll take 100% cpu for a few seconds everytime you switch workplaces
<Howitzer> OMFG
<sproingie> calc: looking at the screenshots of the r300 driver, it looks like they have a long way to go
<Howitzer> AT LAST
<Howitzer> i got the splinter out
<sproingie> calc: wasn't one without massive screen corruption
<calc> sproingie: where are the shots?
<quidam> how i can see internet tv on ubuntu???
<andrewski> which package installs the default mouse cursors?
<coolkev> i like the kde control center.. does gnome have one?
<calc> sproingie: aiui now it runs games fully accel with no corruption
<sproingie> calc: !
<sproingie> very cool
<calc> sproingie: but to be used in Xegl it still needs work
<bungopolis> razor-x -- I fixed my skype problem by simply changing auto_spawn = 0 to 1 in /etc/esound/esd.conf
<calc> http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-May/007939.html
<Howitzer> coolkev, Gnome doesn't have that :(
<Howitzer> hehe
<Howitzer> i'm downloading Minislack now
<calc> coolkev: it has something similiar under system preferences and administration
<Howitzer> see how that goes
<textim> I feel like a big ole pimp using XP, Ubuntu makes me feel small and helpless.
<calc> coolkev: but it doesn't look like kde
<coolkev> ohh it's not intergrated into one window
<eric> hi, an audio conversor , from WMA to ogg/mp3 or anything "open"
<wolki> textim: you'll get used to it. and then you can pimp double :)
<coolkev> eric you can run dB poweramp music convertor under wine
<coolkev> thats the only method i know of converting wmas
<wolki> eric: mp3 is not really open
<Howitzer> crap my finger hurts :(
<Howitzer> btw
<eric> wolki: you re right sure
<aarcane> Howitzer, did you at least get pictures of the days fiasco
<glick> hey is ubuntu really the most popular linux distro in the world right now?
<aarcane> ?
<Howitzer> is there a way you convert .wav's into .mp3's?
<wolki> eric: but you can use mplayer to extract them to wavs then encode them to ogg/mp3
<Burgundavia> glick, getting there
<textim> I hope so, I can't even install java jdk, I've tried several walkthroughs but they all fall short.
<Howitzer> aarcane, of the what?
<aarcane> glick, no, gentoo is..  but ubuntu is the most popular complete newbie distro
<wolki> eric: there's a script on the forums that does that, iirc
<miguellinux> Hi, I need some help with Ubuntu as firewall
<coolkev> ubuntu is most popular on distrowatch
<eric> Howitzer: lame ?
<aarcane> Howitzer, of the whole sex thing..  it was kinky
<Howitzer> what sex thing?
<Howitzer> oooooooh
<CHaiNS> anybody using prelink?
<Howitzer> about the booty?
<eric> miguellinux: there are firestarter for ubuntu
<miguellinux> eric, thanks but is installed as "server"
<Howitzer> that lovely booty *drewl*
<aarcane> Howitzer, you said you couldn't get it out and such..  I was like WTF at first..  but if you got pictures of her..  I'll forgive ya ^,.,^
<eric> ah, ok
<Howitzer> wooooooow
<wolki> textim: have you tried the wiki versions? you can just add a repo in synaptic to install it
<Howitzer> you mixed things up a bit
<miguellinux> I run a script that works en Fedora crap.. but not in Ubuntu
<Howitzer> i couldn't get my SPLINTER out :D
<Burgundavia> aarcane, I seriously doubt if gentoo has more installed users than ubuntu right now
<Howitzer> i had a splinter in my finger
<blmartin777> What is the best peer to peer software to use
<Howitzer> kazaa under wine
<eric> i use azareus with bittorrent protocol
<Howitzer> http://members.shaw.ca/seggoftheyear/Image20.jpg
<Howitzer> seriously
<goldfish> eh kazaa sucks.
<eric> wine are working decentlyP?
<miguellinux> There are problems to forward port 25???
<calc> glick: yes, look at distrowatch
<goldfish> azureus + torrents !!
<calc> glick: its most popular by 50-100% last i checked
<HrdwrBoB> Howitzer: not here
<goldfish> aarcane: are u taking the piss in #bash ? :)
<Howitzer> eek
<eric> giFT /(openFT, gnutella, FrasTrack
<Howitzer> i downloaded over 162mb today
<goldfish> thats nothing :)
<aarcane> goldfish, I've been banned because my girlfriend went in there earlier talking it
<tfort> damnit, why does it always ask for the Ubuntu Release i386 cd
<goldfish> aarcane: haha
<goldfish> aarcane: sure!
<calc> hits for past month on distrowatch:  2324 ubuntu 1281 fedora 1129 mandriva
<aarcane> goldfish, we share usernames on IRC, lol
<tfort> is there anyway to completely take the cd out ?
<frank> tfort: take it out of your sources.list
<calc> so nearly 2x the second distro
<tfort> frank, thanks
<Howitzer> goldfish, it is when you have a 10gb/mo bandwith cap :(
<eric> swinger nicknames rlz
<Howitzer> damn
<wolki> night
<Howitzer> i think that throat-medicine is keeping me up
<Howitzer> EEK
<Howitzer> it's light outside :/
<aarcane> anyway, I'm off to windows and webcam..  be back tomorrow nightish
<eventualbuddha> if i can't get stuff to install using apt-get, should i dl and compile by hand?
<miguellinux> Any help about how to correct a X config that shows the screen 2 inchs moved to the rigth?
<pepsi> Howitzer: get the stuff with dextromethorphan in it and drink the whole bottle.. make sure theres no tylenol though
<Howitzer> aarcane, don't leave us :(
<pepsi> ;)
<miguellinux> xvidtune not works
<Howitzer> pepsi, , will that malke pepsi? *g*
<textim> wolki: wow, thx, just the help I needed. It seems that the small things keep hanging me up.
<Howitzer> *make
<aarcane> Howitzer, lol, I have a chance to get a fine chick naked on webcam..  and what's more, she wants to move here when she's got the money ;)
<pepsi> Howitzer: not quite
<Howitzer> OMFG
<aarcane> Howitzer, lol
<Nest0R> alguno que hable castellano?
<Howitzer> aarcane, , do you know the pornsite mikesappartemene?
<aarcane> Howitzer, I'ma /notice you some place..  you should go chill there
<Howitzer> *mikesappartement
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> i need a social life
<Burgundavia> aarcane, Howitzer please find another venue for this discussion
<aarcane> Burgundavia, that's why I sent him the /notice and /invite :)
<Belutz> hai guys... i'm installing ubuntu now, can someone provide help?
<andrewski> where do i install mouse cursors system-wide?
<dylan_> any linux distros better than ubuntu>
<dylan_> ???
<mkrenz> When I tried to install ssmtp from Synaptic, it told me that Ubuntu-base was to be removed.  Is that right?
<pepsi> dylan_: this is a bad place to ask
<crimsun> dylan_: pretty odd question. Why not try others? :)
<blmartin777> eric: I can't seem to get gift to work
<andrewski> dylan_: compare for yourself on distrowatch.
<andrewski> hey crimsun.
<Burgundavia> dylan_, depends on what you want
<crimsun> 'lo, andrewski
<Howitzer> i'm going to visit this channel more
<Howitzer> it's got the wickedest nice people i've ever encountered
<TheWang> Howitzer: isn't it scary?
<Howitzer> nope
<TheWang> heh
<Howitzer> i'm wicked tbh
<Howitzer> stupid autism :<
<TheWang> i've become jaded by the internets and find the ubuntu community almost disgustingly nice
<eric> blmartin777: why?
<dylan_> thanks everybody!  this is the best channel ever!
<weirdcreep> i lve u
<Howitzer> TheWang, Linux communities have the point of being very nice
<ColonelKernel> TheWang, I like the ubuntu community - the other ones tend to be dominated by bipolar bullying types.
<blmartin777> I don't know
<eric> haha
<ColonelKernel> #debian is really bad
<blmartin777> How do I set hosts
<TheWang> of all the linux communities ubuntu is definately the most down to earth
<ColonelKernel> #fedora is a little bit better, depending on who is in channel
<ColonelKernel> but ubuntu is nice and pleasant
<TheWang> my friend seth and i both tried ubuntu out around the same time and the community both caught our eye strait off
<blmartin777> eric: I guess I am not sure how to set it up
<eric> etno-tecno
<Nest0R> alguno que hable espaol y que me pueda ayudar con un tema de iptables?
<blmartin777> what is etno-tecno
<ColonelKernel> maybe #ubuntu-es?
<Belutz> what is the ideal space for /swap ??
<calc> ColonelKernel: nobody should use the #debian channel its always been bad
<CHaiNS> #fedora sux that anvil guy is an asshole
<crimsun> that calc dude is super-evil
<calc> ColonelKernel: debian doesn't control it either (last i knew)
<eric> blmartin777: in .giFT/giftd.conf you must setup the options
<ColonelKernel> calc, its an abuse channel masquerading as a support channel - freenode could care less too.
<CHaiNS> how he ever got ops in a help channel boggles my mind
<Nest0R> alguno que hable espaol y que me pueda ayudar con un tema de iptables? porifs
<calc> ColonelKernel: heh
<blmartin777> is there a guide for that
<eric> Nest0R: anda a #ubuntu-es o pregunta en ingles. go to #ubuntu-es or ask in english
<emist> hey, anyone awake?
<glick> quieras a ir a #ubuntu-es
<Belutz> anyone can read my question?
<weirdcreep> i know spanish
<Nest0R> si, pero alli no saben aydarme, no saben lo que necesito :(
<weirdcreep> i can help
<eric> Belutz: say it
<weirdcreep> i know spanish
<Razor-X> weirdcreep: you're not allowed to speak Spanish in this channel
<eric> Nest0R: pregunta
<reka> weirdcreep: then /msg him
<drcode> I install mixxx software in my ubuntu
<weirdcreep> Nest0R dime que pasa
<emist> i got some odd 3d acceleration problem guys
<Belutz> eric: what is the ideal space for /swap ??
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, that is little strong. We prefer if you don't
<Nest0R> sucede que tengo un firewall y no redirecciona los paquetes :s
<Burgundavia> Belutz, depneds on your ram
<drcode> thay say that I can use alsa
<Burgundavia> Nest0R, please take it to #ubuntu-es
<drcode> but alsa is installed
<eric> in the past were the double amount of ram
<drcode> any one play with mixxx?
<Belutz> Burgundavia: my RAM is 512mb
<eric> now is suggested a minor ammount
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: well, I thought it was, no non-English languages allowed in the channel
<Burgundavia> Belutz, I have half my ram, but I have 1 gig
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, strongly discouraged
<eric> i have 1 giga of ram and i have 700 to swp
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> i have a problem
<Razor-X> holy jeebus....
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> I have 256 MB of RAM, and a .5 GB swap ;)
<Belutz> ok thx...
<Howitzer> my dad is going to wake up any second but i'm in the middle of downloading Minislack
<calc> Howitzer: tell him its porn
<Razor-X> Howitzer: ouch?
<Howitzer> -_-
<DonL> eric,  I've heard that the 1.5 rule only holds up to a certain point, then it's not necessary
<eric> pr0n
<goldfish> DonL: That's true.
<glick> hey if saturday i tell a chick to come to my bbq the next saturday, and she says yeah sure call me! is it ok if i call her friday afternoon the day before the bbq
<Howitzer> my dad converted me to Linux in the first place :D
<eric> DonL: i think idem
<calc> DonL: for suspend you need a certain percentage (i don't recall how much though)
<emist> I got direct rendering enabled and the proper driver installed, everything seems to be in order but i still get 400 fps and games run very slow, does anyone have any idea whats wrong?
<goldfish> Alot of ppl suggest there is no need for swap at all these days.
<DonL> calc, I heard that too
<crimsun> emist: glxinfo|grep direct
<Razor-X> goldfish: you must be joking?
<Razor-X> Howitzer: my dad, on the other hand, hates Linux
<emist> crimsun: direct rendering: Yes
<eric> emist: you are luckier, i do not have dri enabled, (S3 Unichrome) and my fps is around 120
<Howitzer> Razor-X, aren't you on the devteam? Oo
<goldfish> Razor-X: Nah, I know someone who wrote an article about it.
<Howitzer> (of DSL)
<reka> emist: what card?
<Razor-X> Howitzer: hoping to join soon
<goldfish> Razor-X: he believes it anyway :)
<Razor-X> goldfish: haha, yeah
<Howitzer> Razor-X, what do you actually do?
<emist> reka, the intel one 82852/855GM
<Howitzer> i mean
<emist> eric, at least you know where the problem is
<Howitzer> how do you code a distro? Oo
<emist> :(
<reka> emist: onboard graphics?
<emist> yeah
<Razor-X> Howitzer: help on this channel, learn Calculus, make game/book stories, read
<reka> emist: that's why
<emist> ?
<eventualbuddha> i just installed hoary with the server option. how do i add dev tools so that i can compile ruby?
<Razor-X> eventualbuddha: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<pepsi> eventualbuddha: install build-essential
<Howitzer> calcul?us? Oo
<bddebian> eventualbuddha: apt-get install build-essentials
<reka> emist: what games are you trying to run?
<bddebian> Damnit, beat again
<eventualbuddha> thanks guys
<emist> reka, any game, not only that even some screen savers slow to a crawl
<reka> abuild-essential
<reka> *build-essential
<eventualbuddha> couldn't find package build-essentials
<crimsun> eventualbuddha: sudo aptitude install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep ruby1.8
<Razor-X> Howitzer: yeah, Calculus ;)
<emist> its like 3d accel is not enabled even though it is
<IIIEars> "build-essential" i think it is...
<Howitzer> hmmm
<Howitzer> is it a coding-language?
<reka> emist: it's onboard graphics...what to you expect?
<DonL> emist, try glx-gears and see what you get
<reka> *what do you
<eventualbuddha> crimsun: thanks. i tried installing ruby and related libraries via apt-get but it kept giving md5sum mismatch errors
<emist> reka, i can run the same game very nicely in other os, im pretty sure its not the hardware
<Burgundavia> eventualbuddha, change from the us repos
<crimsun> eventualbuddha: use a non-US mirror
<emist> DonL, i get approx 400 fps while not running anything except desktop
<reka> emist: what game?
<IIIEars> emist - wine or cedega?
<emist> reka, nwn, its around 3 years old
<pepsi> crimsun: can you confirm that one of the archive.ubuntu.com servers is down?
<emist> IIIEars, neither, they ported it to linux
<DonL> emist, that seems slow
<reka> emist: how are you running it?
<IIIEars> emist - ah okay.
* DonL checks glx-gears
<reka> ah
<eventualbuddha> k, changed us.archive to archive
<reka> nm
<IIIEars> << - UT - UT2k4  fan
<emist> the thing is i had the same symptoms on another box which of course went away when i got 3d accel working
<DonL> mine topped out at 3413 fps
<emist> which is just weird
<Razor-X> IIIEars: pwnz all ;)
<pepsi> crimsun: archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 82.211.81.151 and 82.211.81.138, but .151 is borked.. and at least for me, synaptic only wants to use .151
<emist> hehehe nice DonL :)
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ glxgears
<Howitzer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Howitzer> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<Howitzer> Oo
<Razor-X> UT is just incomparable, teh speed which you need to play UT is much faster than any other FPS out there
<crimsun> pepsi: you can hard-code in /etc/hosts
<Razor-X> it takes much more skill than other FPS games, IMO
<pepsi> crimsun: i just used the working IP for my repositories
<hybrid_goth> anyone here use a psp with linux
<IIIEars> Razor-X - pwnz? - the man in the middle syn flood for UT - UT2k4? - grin
<pepsi> scary though that us.archive is dead and now half of archive is too
<Howitzer> UT is the most fast-paced shooter there is
<glick> hehe my household is ms free
<drcode> what is oss or jack audio , how I config them?
<Howitzer> you need SERIOUS reflexes for it :x
<eventualbuddha> YAY
<eventualbuddha> ruby -v!!!
<eventualbuddha> :D
<DonL> glick, only a third of my household is
<crimsun> drcode: oss is another api/backend, like alsa.
<HrdwrBoB> UT2k4 is very fast yeah
<crimsun> drcode: esound runs on top of oss or alsa.
<drcode> how I load oss
<glick> DonL, yeah all the other people i live with use linux too
<crimsun> drcode: jack, similar to esound in this layer hierarchy, runs on top of oss or alsa.
<glick> all the servers in my house run linux
<IIIEars> Must be the last on the planet to just finish Farcry - the game is a must have.
<drcode> I have esound card
<DonL> glick, did you talk them into it, or did they do it on their own?
<crimsun> drcode: you shouldn't need to change to oss from alsa unless it's an extreme case.
<glick> DonL, they used linux when i met them
<DonL> cool
<drcode> I want to run mixxx software
<drcode> it uses jack or oss
<DonL> I don't have any humans around here to talk Linux to. I'm by myself
<glick> their CEs and EEs
<drcode> thay say it work with alsa but no lac
<drcode> k
<crimsun> drcode: so install jackd from universe, run it (read the documentation!), and run mixxx on top of jack
<drcode> k
<crimsun> drcode: afaik it does work with alsa directly, too
<drcode> I willl try
<drcode> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<drcode> cannot load driver module alsa
<crimsun> drcode: esd is still running, probably
<drcode> esd is like jack?
<crimsun> esd is esound
<bddebian> OK I'm slacking
<drcode> k
<drcode> I kill it
<glick> does ubuntu have th w32codecs package?
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<crimsun> glick: no, but debian-marillat does.
<bddebian> Only in backports I think glick
<drcode> it now seems to work
<drcode> where can I find esd module?
<Burgundavia> glick, hoary-extras, part of the backports project
<crimsun> drcode: err, for what?
<Razor-X> drcode: why do you need esd?
<drcode> I dont know from where it load
<drcode> I think by default
<Howitzer> glick: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<qt2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba <- anyone have an idea why i dont have the 'windows networking' stuff under the general tab? samba IS installed...
<crimsun> drcode: yes, gnome loads it by default.
<elmagozizou> Hy, does any one use synaptic package manager here?
<Howitzer> EEK
<goldfish> lots
<Howitzer> i'm getting fat
<Ride> elmagozizou, many people do
<DonL> elmagozizou, I certainly do
<glick> im still kina hesitant about installing ubuntu
<bddebian> qt2: General Tab?
<elmagozizou> Does any one use synaptic here..I have a question
<nomasteryoda> glick, Y?
<DonL> snap
<bwlang> elmagozizou: just ask... if people know they might answer
<qt2> bddebian, "System -> Administration -> Networking" "You will need the General tab, in the middle."
<IIIEars> elmag, - synaptic question?
<glick> nomasteryoda, last time i tried it i had some issues with it with my firewire drive, althought in the live cd those issues seem to have been resolved
<qt2> bddebian, i'm refrencing that wiki article.
<nomasteryoda> glick, you mean warty?
<DonL> maybe elmagozizou lost his connection
<glick> also i have this debian system set up i dont want to have to reinstall if it doesnt work out
<bddebian> qt2: Hmm, I don't have them either.  Let me look at that wiki
<glick> nomasteryoda, yeah
<glick> nomasteryoda, no hoary
<IIIEars> elmago - went pfft. - shrug
<nomasteryoda> hoary is much improved
<nomasteryoda> glick, what are you using now?
<glick> im sure it was hoary
<glick> nomasteryoda, debian etch
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<glick> ?
<nomasteryoda> well, you can tweak hoary with some breezy... i did it for the i855resolution app
<DonL> glick, so you want to upgrade it to hoary?
<nomasteryoda> on my laptop
<glick> DonL, no i was gonna install it on my laptop
<DonL> fresh install???
<drcode> my only problem is midi failed
<drcode> /dev/midi
<glick> DonL, yeah
<bddebian> qt2: I don't have that either.  However, you shouldn't need it to configure Samba
<crimsun> drcode: you need to: sudo modprobe snd_seq
<IIIEars> glick - grub install to the same hd as a current windows install works nicely. - it seems everything else needs a tweak. the  display is easy to configure with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and lspci
<DonL> Should be no problem. It's the most no problem distro I've ever seen
<drcode> I Will try
<drcode> it
<Ride> does anyone know how to go about setting up an IRC server? more specifically for an intranet?
<glick> yaeah i been running the live CD and once i boot the live CD even though its slow as hell i keep it running all day
<glick> hehe
<qt2> bddebian, heh, i see... i'm trying to figure out how exactly to set up windows-esqe file and printer sharing between two ubuntu boxes. :P
<drcode> still midi failed
<drcode> /dev/midi
<Jimbob> Ride: You may be better off setting up a private Jabber server
<crimsun> drcode: lsmod|grep ^snd_seq_oss
<glick> but i dont kow if the liveCD is gonna be different from the installed version or what
<drcode> MidiObjectOSS: Open of MIDI device /dev/midi failed.
<DonL> I couldn't fix someone's windows box, and gave them the live cd to get them by. They still haven't turned it off after a month
<IIIEars> glick - they are very much the same
<Ride> Jimbob: is Jabber similar to this? and can be used from Winderrrs?
<drcode> snd_seq_oss            30080  0
<Jimbob> Ride: Jabber is like a cross between IRC and AIM.
<drcode> I dont use oss
<drcode> I Use alsa and jack
<crimsun> drcode: doesn't matter
<glick> hey would it be weird if i email a chick and invite her to my bbq even though she said to call her? but i lost my phone
<bddebian> qt2: You can always edit /etc/samba/smb.conf manually or install the web based admin tool
<Ride> Jimbob: hmm. thanks. I will go take a peek at it
<Jimbob> Ride: People get their own accounts, e.g. "JamesCape@jabber.org", and you can send IMs to people, or start multi-user-chats
<Howitzer> 26minutes untill Minislack
<IIIEars> glick - if you use a wireless card for internet check out the wiki your card may be one that needs an ndis wrapper
<DonL> glick,  depends on if she likes you, but I digress
<Ride> Jimbob: thanks.
<glick> IIIEars, i had no wireless problems
<glick> DonL, i think she does
<DonL> go for it
<IIIEars> glick - installing it is simple but you will need a 'net connection
<nomasteryoda> glick, consider yourself lucky on the wifi then
<Zerboxx> IIIEars: Where can I see this list of which need the ndis wrapper?
<glick> IIIEars, yeah my internet worked fine
<nomasteryoda> Zerboxx, it's on the ndiswrapper.sf.net site ...
<IIIEars> Zeroboxx - not too sure - let's interogate ubotu
<IIIEars> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Zerboxx> heh I'm already there :D
<jorgp2> anyone ever heard of a dynex e201 pcmcia wireless card?
<nickrud> IIIEars, that's an interesting word :)
<IIIEars> wow hit it first time. - lol
<Zerboxx> I'm setting up ubuntu on a friends computer, and they have a usb wireless, which needs ndiswrapper, not sure how to go about setting it up, but I'll go through the wiki's
<p> hello everyone... i need some help with installing Ubuntu on usb drive. someone willing to help?
<IIIEars> ubotu wifi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bddebian> p: Yes, don't install on a USB drive :-)
<nickrud> as an aside, I now understand why everyone says to get an external modem
<p> bddebian: it is the only possibility rightnow... :-(((
<DonL> nickrud, what one were you trying to use?
<qt2> bddebian, do i need that?
<nickrud> DonL, I got it working, it's a lucent version. It's just a pain, and the install docs I got where not 'quite' right
<DonL> nickrud, so what seems to be the problem?
<nomasteryoda> nickrud, well what model?
<nickrud> DonL, well, linmodems/techion/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/ubuntu-install.html was close, but not quite. But, I am using the darn thing now.
<Computer__Guru> FEAR NOT, for I have returned
<nomasteryoda> well, that's good you got it working
<DekaPink> So far I haven't been able to get any of my friends on Ubuntu. :(
<DekaPink> Bah!
<pax> DekaPink: tell them it comes with pr0n
<nomasteryoda> DekaPink, people are funny about switching
<Computer__Guru> lol
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, I had to actually compile something, thereby violating a promise to myself ;)
<Computer__Guru> it's hard to get people to want to learn something new
<Zerboxx> It does?! :P
<DekaPink> I got my friend on Fedora once... lol
<DonL> nickrud, it's been a few years since I used a modem, but I remember there being problems then. I ended up buying new ones just to get it working.
<Computer__Guru> i'd bet about 60% of us or better are here and on ubuntu out of years of frustration and limitations with windows
<DekaPink> Back before I knew Ubuntu existed... Except neither of us really knew anything.
<nickrud> DonL, I'll be buying an external tomorrow.
<nomasteryoda> Computer__Guru, nice long name
<DekaPink> I've just had lots of growing antiwindows feelings for a while. o.O
<Computer__Guru> ty
<calc> winxp isn't all that bad, i'm surprised people still swtich due to hating windows now
<Computer__Guru> it's my yahoo id
<p> so, once again. can somebody help me to install ubuntu on usb drive? please!
<DekaPink> There are only two programs right now I really wish were on linux~
<Zerboxx> The only thing keeping me with some windows is my printer, but that'll be taken care of once I swap it with a friends
<calc> back during win3.1-me time windows really did suck
<DonL> nickrud, I found that US Robotics made an internal one that worked for me back then.
<Computer__Guru> ya i gotta say xp pro is nice
<vladanian>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<pax> windoz will always suck as long as you'll have to pay for it.
* Computer__Guru has never paid for a copy off windows
<Computer__Guru> of
<calc> i like linux better than windows, but winxp except for the whole virus/spyware issue isn't really bad enough to create the kind of hate that win3.1-me with its constant crashes did ;)
<DekaPink> Yeah, god knows how much they'll charge for longhorn.
<nickrud> DonL, I have a zoom isa in the other machine. I didn't realize just how good I had it.
<pax> Computer__Guru: what was your address again? (jk)
<pepsi> ? windows3.1 was great!
<jimr> its free on the torrents
<calc> i still recall win98 crashing on me multiple times a day at work
<DonL> My better half runs XP and I have to say that except for picking up Trojans, Worms and Viruses, it seems to be fairly trouble free. Cough cough. Hard for me to say that
<DekaPink> If only I could get TMPGenc to work in wine... I'd be a happy button.
<Computer__Guru> longhorn will be almost entirely xml based.. that'll actually be kinda nice
<nickrud> lol, I just booted xp for the first time today
<DekaPink> ... and maybe VCDeasy.
<calc> pepsi: win3.1 sucked so much i just stuck to using dos ;)
<pepsi> heh
<DonL> nickrud, don't know about zoom
<p> hello! some Ubuntu realated help needed. anyone?
<pepsi> p: dont ask to ask, first ask to ask to ask, or else
<DonL> My son runs '98 and I've never seen such a magnet for junk
<nickrud> DonL, probably the same as your us robotics, just address it as a serial port.
<eno__> would someone please tell me the switch for mounting an ntfs drive as read only
<eno__> is it -t ntfs -ro?
<pepsi> isnt ntfs readonly anyhow?
<calc> eno__: probably -o ro
<qt2> bddebian, all i want is for the other computer to be able to access the printer really, and perhaps browse the other computer in
<Computer__Guru> i have a packard bell 486sx25 that still runs win3.11 for workgroups
<DonL> nickrud, my modem was internal on an ISA slot
<p> hey. I need to install Ubuntu on a bootable USB drive.
<Computer__Guru> been running since 1993 or so (not constantly, but its on every day)
<hondje> Computer__Guru: :o Your packard bell lasted longer than 6 months?! :o
<hondje> You really ARE a guru
<nickrud> DonL, the same
<DonL> Ahh. Ok
<Computer__Guru> i had to replace the original 40mb hdd
<Computer__Guru> it died
<ep> On apt-get install I'm getting Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu... MD5Sum mismatch unable to fetch...  How can I correct this?
<Computer__Guru> but i had a 60mb to put in it
<hondje> !usrepos
<ubotu> [usrepos]  if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vladanian> ep, you take out the us from the repo address
<Computer__Guru> ep: change all your us.archive and us.security entries to drop the us.
<vladanian> yeah
<jimr> when i try to look at the repository list in synaptic is just reloads the package list. anyone ever had that happen
<vladanian> What's up with that, anyway?
<nickrud> heh, us has become such a problem that ubotu knows about it :)
<hondje> I dunno
<ep> also
<hondje> it's been like that for a long time,
<Computer__Guru> lazy packagers?
<bddebian> qt2: There might be a better way but I'm probably not the one to ask unfortunately
<vladanian> That's lame
<hondje> like, going on a month
* Computer__Guru ducks
<hondje> yeah
<blmartin777> can somebody here help me with the giftui I am getting this when trying to start .. No host to connect /apps/giftui/daemon/host
<vladanian> I'd like to see torrent-based repos
<hondje> why on earth?
<vladanian> I know there's a package for it, but I think the project's dead
<vladanian> General sweetness, mainly
<DonL> p, just so you don't feel ignored, I don't know about installing on USB
<hondje> I don't want to upload
<vladanian> But load balancing
<Computer__Guru> Torrenix
<vladanian> That everyone shares in
<nickrud> what sucks, is I put hoary on a measly 5gb partition while on dsl, and told aptitude to not save the debs; now, I'm on a dialup, I have a new computer, and don't have the debs I downloaded ;(
<hondje> that's just asking for a mitm to screw things up
<Computer__Guru> torrent based package management linux.. it'll finish installing in 3 - 5 days, depending on your outbound connection
<p> :-) it's ok... it seems like the channel should change the name to "my Windows experience"
<hondje> bittorrent has its uses....like, two of them
<nickrud> getting hoary, and ?
<nomasteryoda> pr0n
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Zerboxx> lol
<nickrud> lol
<hondje> giving hoary :)
<vladanian> Well, I'd like to see it -- sometimes mirrors go down
<nomasteryoda> ah, yea that too
<hondje> nomasteryoda: usenet man
<vladanian> And there's the backports project
<nomasteryoda> hondje, true
<vladanian> Their mirrors are often jacked
<hondje> You're no spring chicken :)
<nickrud> ah, when I had dsl, I uploaded the equiv of 2 hoarys
<DekaPink> My totem won't even open a DVD now... It's just like "Unexpected error status 8192 while mounting /media/cdrom1"
<hondje> I tried bittorrent like once
<Computer__Guru> pr0nix - comes with a web browser, a box of tissues, a bottle of jergins lotion, and free membership to www.webyoung.com
<hondje> I realized it was pointless
<hondje> almost as bad as those other p2ps
<vladanian> Nice, be sure to send me the subscription login
<vladanian> It works for me
<vladanian> I download lots of isos
<calc> bt is good for downloading linux dists
<vladanian> Yeah, it's best for that
<vladanian> Right now
<Computer__Guru> so is archives.sunsite.edu :D
<glick> sent
<hybrid_goth> anyone here use a psp with linux?
<vladanian> I don't like having to choose a mirror
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, I used to, until the supremes told me not to
<hondje> I don't download distros with bittorrent
<hondje> I'd rather just get a good ftp server to download from
<vladanian> What would be cool, is if the mirror sites were hosting torrents, as an option
<vladanian> Yeah, but it's not always clear what's best
<calc> i can download faster via bt than off most ftp sites
<nomasteryoda> calc, true
<nickrud> I didn't mind leaving the torrent available to others, It seemed a good use of my money
<nomasteryoda> if you open the ports
<vladanian> When something's in high demand on a torrent, yeah, I max out my conneciton
<hondje> the only thing bittorrent is good for is pirates, because who wants to download a movie from someone with a 56k line?
<vladanian> Totally
<crimsun> I pull from the umn.edu mirror ;)
<DonL> Unfortunately I have to use my wife's XP for downloading distros because she's got the burner
<Computer__Guru> i get 350+ k/s from archive.ubuntu.com pretty much all the time
<Troy_McClure> hey... i am trying to share folders under ubuntu for media, but whenever i try to connect it requires a username and password
* hondje has a list of good mirrors
<vladanian> You pay the same if you're using your pipe a lot or a little
<vladanian> With DSL
<nickrud> exactly
<vladanian> Might as well contribute to the goodness with bandwidth
<calc> hondje: if there are a lot of people with 56k lines you can download that movie fast
<Computer__Guru> and thats in the uk
<Computer__Guru> and im in ohio
<hondje> yeah, I know calc...and that's about all its good for :)
<Computer__Guru> so *shrug*
<hondje> Everything legit is on an ftp server :)
<Computer__Guru> the us mirrors were lightning fast, too bad they're broke
<calc> hondje: or downloading knoppix isos at 500KB/s+
<NerdGirl> wow...  lots of folks in here...
<hondje> well, I hear its good for isos
<Computer__Guru> knoppix 3.9 sucks
<hondje> but the mirrors I use always max out my connection
<vladanian> What's cool about BT is it makes it possible for someone with just a slow connection to distribute a large file
<vladanian> and not go broke
<Computer__Guru> good for cracking the admin pwd on xp boxen tho :D
<DonL> Computer__Guru, is that right? Thanks for letting me know
<vladanian> If it's popular, then it'll scale out
<hondje> yes, and that's a cool thing, but like I said that's also pretty useless for the majority of people
<Troy_McClure> no one can help configuring my samba share to work with windows?
<Computer__Guru> samba is evil
<pax> Troy_McClure: have you tried swat?
<Troy_McClure> swat?
<pax> sudo apt-get install swat
<Computer__Guru> i dont even like browsing other peoples samba shares, let along setting them up
<calc> samba is cool you can make your linux box use windows auth for logins :)
<DonL> After years of effort, I've still not figured out samba
<Computer__Guru> yeah i want to use a less secure auth system
<carambol> where i get shred?
<calc> Computer__Guru: kerberos isn't too shabby
<pax> Troy_McClure: swat is web-based frontend for smb.conf, makes your life easier
<vladanian> samba can be rough
<cyril_> hello
<vladanian> nfs is easier
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, where's shred
<ubotu> No idea, nomasteryoda
<cyril_> i'm new
<Computer__Guru> calc: granted, but ssh w/nfs pwnz
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bddebian> nfs?? Ugh :-)
<vladanian> Just not windows-friendly
<NerdGirl> Question: trying to setup my display with 5.04.  I have a Samsung syncmaster LCD monitor and and INtel i845GL chipset (shared memory).  Can't get the resolution to change from 640x480 at 59 Hz, and my attempts to edit xorgconfig have simply disabled X entirely.
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, shred
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: I give up, what is it?
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<cyril_> i'm searching for installe inotify on the last kernel release od ubuntu
<calc> Computer__Guru: ssh isn't centralized auth
<cyril_> if anyone can help me.. :)
<vladanian> yeah, dude, ssh is sweet
<calc> Computer__Guru: and nis sucks more than kerberos from what i can tell
<vladanian> Hey, about the inotify
<pepsi> NerdGirl: have you tried doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<vladanian> and beagle, right?
<Computer__Guru> so, u never said anything about centralized
<cyril_> yes
<vladanian> I never found it
<cyril_> i have beagled runnin g
<vladanian> It's nice
<Computer__Guru> blah, it's all symantecs and personal preference when it boils down to it\
<calc> Computer__Guru: thats the whole point of having linux auth off windows server :)
<cyril_> but i'm listen to inotify
<DonL> I can see and share files from the windows boxes on my network, but they can't see me. I think that is a windows problem No?
<NerdGirl> no.  I'm pretty new to all this, just been googling around for anyone with similar problems...
<vladanian> But I needed to kill it every gso often or else it used all my ram
<hondje> NerdGirl: that chipset works fine
<Computer__Guru> NerdGirl: whats the problem?
<hondje> NerdGirl: you're setting up xorg.conf wrong, probably
<cyril_> beagled is extra ^^
<pepsi> NerdGirl: doing that will ask you a bunch of questions and setup your xorg.conf
<vladanian> You don't need inotify
<carambol> shred?
* calc bbl
<vladanian> But it's supposed to work better
<cyril_> it is better ... :/
<vladanian> Yeah
<vladanian> That's where fedora is best
<vladanian> But with mono
<vladanian> I guess that's not always the case
<Computer__Guru> i should sponsor avidemux into universe
<NerdGirl> xorgconfig gave me a bunch of questions too.  I know my sync rates for my monitor.  I think it's having trouble figuring out the chipset, and it isn't listed as such.  using the generic Intel i810 hasn't worked.
<blmartin777> is there any gift users in here
<AlbanianLord> great idea
<Computer__Guru> or talk someone else into doing it
<hondje> NerdGirl: i845 uses i810 driver, and works fine
<Computer__Guru> i just know id end up neglecting it
<cyril_> so i must leave
<cyril_> see you later
<cyril_> by :)
<vladanian> good luck
<hondje> NerdGirl: you sure the rates match what ddcprobe | grep monitorrange give you?
<Computer__Guru> by cyril_
<NerdGirl> hasn't worked for me hondje.
<vladanian> Hey, peeps, I registered this name but I don't recall what my password was
<vladanian> Can the server send me an e-mail or something?
<Howitzer> Wooohoo
<nomasteryoda> carambol, like in wipe?
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: talk to an ircop with services admin status
<NerdGirl> no, but they match the published specs given for the monitor.
<pepsi> vladanian: you have to ask freenode staff to help you :)
<Howitzer> Woohoo
<vladanian> ok, thanks
<blmartin777> no gift users
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, wipe
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: I give up, what is it?
<Howitzer> my minislack download is done \ o /
<nomasteryoda> lol
<AlbanianLord> generally, do most of you use gnome or kde?
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: /who +o should do the trick if i remember
<vladanian> Like, I doubt someone else has this name
<vladanian> I made it up for star wars galaxies :)
<hondje> NerdGirl: I'm inclined to believe ddcprobe. How different are they?
<nomasteryoda> kde on suse, gnome or xfce4 on ubuntu
<goldfish> nomasteryoda: gnome by default.
<AlbanianLord> is xfce worth it?
<goldfish> it is.
<nomasteryoda> it's cool
<nomasteryoda> fast
<Computer__Guru> kde on ubuntu is nice
<goldfish> flux is better though
<nomasteryoda> to the point xfce is
<nomasteryoda> goldfish, flux is sweet
<AlbanianLord> lol
<NerdGirl> haven't checked.  As I said, I'm rather new to the linux thing.  DOn't know what to check yet.
<DekaPink> I'm comfortable in gnome. :3
<Howitzer> i use Gnome
<AlbanianLord> im using dlux
<Howitzer> i just love it
<AlbanianLord> flux
<Howitzer> + i have a lovely theme :D
<AlbanianLord> gnome is cool too
<nomasteryoda> and I use flux on damnsmall
<DekaPink> It's taken me a long time to not feel like a fish out of water when in gnome.
<AlbanianLord> damnsmall is cool
<pax> why limit your self to one desktop if you can use both :D
<NerdGirl> I'll look into the ddcprobe values, see what it gives me.
<nickrud> Gnome, but xfce is nice, if you really want to tweak
<DonL> NerdGirl, I know I saw a graphical setup, just have to find it
<AlbanianLord> lol
<Computer__Guru> i dont care for gnome
<bonk> does anyone else use a tv tuner card under ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> kde is much more feautre rich
<DonL> bonk, I do
<NerdGirl> tried the graphical xorgcfg, didn't work.
<Howitzer> argh
<Computer__Guru> at the expense of a couple more megs and cpu cycles
<Howitzer> this is unbearable
<vladanian> KDE is, that's true
<NerdGirl> wouldn't accept the values.
<vladanian> I think gnome is prettier
<vladanian> :)
<goldfish> no way!
<bonk> DonL, what did you do to get it working?
<Howitzer> my throat hurts like hell, but i'm sooooooooo hungry :(
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: you havent seen my kde :D
<bonk> and what program do you use?
<AlbanianLord> i have a clean theme
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: http://www.daede.com/MyDesktop.jpg
<goldfish> go to the fluxbox site and look at the screenshots, they are awesome :)
<vladanian> Oh yeah, pretty fly?
<DonL> bonk, nothing. It set itself up. I just ran tvtime and it was there
<vladanian> You know what bugs the hell out of me on KDE?
<AlbanianLord> what?
<vladanian> When you hover over a file on your desktop or something
<Howitzer> nope?
<nomasteryoda> NerdGirl, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<NerdGirl> not yet.
<vladanian> And there's that big yellow square
<Computer__Guru> only thing different now is i have brushed metal osx instead of glossy :D
<Howitzer> heeeeeee
<nomasteryoda> k
<AlbanianLord> i know exactly what u r talking about
<vladanian> Like, I like the info they're giving me in there
<nickrud> I've been using gnome so long, I can get lost using anything else these days
<vladanian> But it looks ugly to me
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: you can turn that off
<bonk> DonL, where did you get tvtime?
<Computer__Guru> or chnge the color
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: u check out my desktop?
<vladanian> I'll look into that
<DonL> NerdGirl, did you go to Preferences, Screen Resolution?
<NerdGirl> DonL: yeah.  All I was offered was 640x480
<DonL> bonk, just apt-get install tvtime
<bonk> DonL, I can't find it there
<vladanian> Where can I see your desktop, Guru?
<DonL> NerdGirl, you didn't get a choice. Oh no
<nickrud> NerdGirl, /var/log/Xorg.0.log may have some hints
<bonk> DonL, which repos is it in?
<ripgut> sup guys :)
<vladanian> oh, I see
<DonL> bonk, have you installed the universe and multiverse repos?
<AlbanianLord> i defininitely would like to show you mine
<ripgut> hate to bother yall, but i need some help with m audio
<bddebian> Hello ripgut
<ripgut> my*
<_EdmGuy_> anyone know of a more kde-centric program like grip?
<bonk> DonL, I'm pretty sure I have, it's a bit unreliable at the moment though
<vladanian> yeah, that's nice looking
<nomasteryoda> NerdGirl, if you do use dpkg-reconfigure, you will find you can choose more... but it needs to be something close to what the monitor can handle
<newbie> any one experiencing problems with lyx fonts especially the capital f letter?
<AlbanianLord> well crip works
<vladanian> I'm not crazy about the icons, I guess
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26283
<ripgut> im on a compaq presario x1000 and now all of a sudden the audio has went out
<DonL> bonk, I'll see if I can tell where I got it from...
<Computer__Guru> thats my desktop
<vladanian> That's something in gnome that I like better
<crimsun> ripgut: which m-audio?
<vladanian> I go back and forth
<ripgut> it worked efore and now it dont
<crimsun> ripgut: oh, you meant "my audio"?
<ripgut> yea
<vladanian> Usually when new versions come out
<bonk> DonL, please
<cafuego> _EdmGuy_: There's some K-somethingorother app that does rip/encode/id3/cddb - let me check
<DonL> bonk, it says Ubuntu all over it. It's got to be there
<vladanian> My desktop, right now, is standard ubuntu with hella crap on it
<ripgut> my audio hardware is Intel 82801DB-ICH (alsa mixer)
<crimsun> ripgut: cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> right, you should be using snd_intel8x0
<Computer__Guru> vladanian: that's kde :)
<cafuego> _EdmGuy_: try 'kaudiocreator'
<Computer__Guru> highly customized
<glick> is it me or is angelina jolie an ugly bitch?
<gyaresu_> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<vladanian> I think she's hot
<goldfish> glick: just you!
<goldfish> she is hot
<crimsun> glick: ->#ubuntu-offtopic
<goldfish> lol
<Computer__Guru> yeah she is
<gyaresu_> ripgut, have you followed the sound link?
<Computer__Guru> u see her in sin city yet?
<goldfish> glick: -> #losers
<ripgut> angelina jolie is overrated
<AlbanianLord> is she
<AlbanianLord> did you see mr and mrs smith
<AlbanianLord> ?
<Burgundavia> there are other venues for this discussion, please find them
<NerdGirl> thnx noyodamaster, hondje, DonL.  I'll boot back into it, see if I can't sort this out yet.
<glick> c'mon goldfish im mean im not saying that i wouldnt accept some dome from her or even derail her sideways till sunday...but shes not THAT hot!
<vladanian> maybe, there's a lot of overratedness out there
<Computer__Guru> oh are we talking about angelina jolie?
<hondje> yep
<DonL> np NerdGirl
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, angelina jolie is off-topic
<ubotu> okay, nomasteryoda
<vladanian> heh
<gyaresu_> glick, please take it elsewhere...
<_EdmGuy_> cafuego, thanks I will try that out
<Computer__Guru> i thought we were talking about alexis bledel
<nomasteryoda> =)
<vladanian> that's true
<crimsun> guys, jolie discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, tks
<AlbanianLord> lol
<bonk> DonL, how do I use tvtime?
<nomasteryoda> i like ubotu's response
<nomasteryoda> =)
<DonL> did you install it?
<bonk> yeah
<glick> crimsun, who cares, let people talk about whatever they want to, when someone has a question about ubuntu, then the topic will switch back to ubuntu for cryin out loud, relax! we'll still help you!
<crimsun> ripgut: so, getting back to my prompt...
<glick> for godsakes
<goldfish> glick: dont talk to ops like that :)
<DonL> Just run it and follow the instructions. If you're in Europe you probably will opt for Pal, but in North America it will be NTSC
<crimsun> glick: #ubuntu-offtopic was created for a reason. Please use it and allow us to troubleshoot.
<gyaresu_> glick, that's not the point of this channel.
<bonk> DonL, went through that
<ripgut> ?
<Computer__Guru> glick: ur not gonna win this one
<crimsun> ripgut: I asked you about the contents of /proc/asound/modules
<Computer__Guru> i tried a couple nights ago
<bonk> but when I actually run it, it comes up black screen with a little menu
<ripgut> yes crimsun
<AlbanianLord> crimsun gets to business
<bonk> the little menu is all for the settings, no actual setting for channels or anything
<DonL> bonk, what does the menu say?
<nickrud> you mean, gets business done ;)
<vladanian> tcob
<DonL> bonk,  there might be one that allows you to automatically scan for channels. Look for that
<AlbanianLord> lol
<vladanian> is that what they mean by chilling effect?
<AlbanianLord> whatever
<bonk> DonL: will do, thank
<bonk> s
<vladanian> but we can't have chaos
<AlbanianLord> vladanian... where are you from?
<crimsun> ripgut: what is the output from that command?
<Computer__Guru> people keep rebooting my computer when im not home
<Computer__Guru> im never gonna get an uberleet uptime
<Computer__Guru> *&(*&^(*&6
<vladanian> san francisco
<Razor-X> anyone in here use Conkeror?
<Computer__Guru> uptime:
<Computer__Guru>  00:41:12 up  2:00,  2 users,  load average: 1.47, 1.29, 1.19
<bonk> DonL, I can't find it
<AlbanianLord> lol
<bonk> any help?
<AlbanianLord> ethnically speaking
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X: konqueror?
<guerrero> vladanian, what part of SF? ..im in the mission
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: no, Conkeror
<DonL> bonk,  sorry, but without being there, it's kind of hard to help. For me it was a cakewalk
<vladanian> I'm in the fab outer richmond
<Computer__Guru> never heard of it
<DonL> I've got Konqueror
<Razor-X> it's awesome if you use vi or emacs
<Computer__Guru> vi is EVIL
<nickrud> nooo
<ripgut> 0 snd_intel8x0
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: good ;)
<bonk> DonL: thanks anyway. I'll just do some hunting on the net
<hondje> vi sucks
<hondje> vim rocks
<Computer__Guru> yaknow, ive been using linux since circa 95 and i never learned vi
<Razor-X> then you'll like emacs more
<hondje> nothing is better tan vim
<Razor-X> good job!
<vladanian> my vi is vim
<guerrero> vim rocks
<guerrero> alias vi="vim"
<vladanian> Redhat's vi is actually vim
<crimsun> ripgut: good, now paste the output from amixer onto the topic's pastebin
<vladanian> yeah
<Computer__Guru> screw all that.. pico is your friend
<AlbanianLord> i concur
<glick> i like emacs for development
<ripgut> ?
<crimsun> s/pico/nano/g
<Computer__Guru> what can vi do that pico cant?
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: non-free?
<glick> intergrated with gdb and gcc
<glick> and make
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: regular expressions?
<hondje> Computer__Guru: make me happy
<glick> and email
<glick> and news
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X: okay, nano, now hush
<glick> and the shell
<ripgut> 0_o
<AlbanianLord> check this out http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11873
<hondje> and split
<guerrero> emacs is nice too..but too heavy weight..sometimes you want to edit a file without loading 300Megs of binary
<vladanian> vi(m) just happened to be what I started on
<trog|odyt> pico isn't free, and ubuntu links it to nano
<decaf> Computer__Guru: have you ever used a really old unix like xenix?
<Razor-X> guerrero: that's a total myth
<nickrud> this is the third night running for the editor wars :)
<Razor-X> it's not much at all
<glick> guerrero, you load emacs once and do all your work in it
<crimsun> ripgut: amixer spits out a lot of text. Paste it all to the topic's pastebin
<hondje> yeah, can't be more than 290MB
<AlbanianLord> nickrud:lol
<Razor-X> much less than current machines can handle
<ripgut> i dont see any text
<guerrero> Razor-X, im exagerating...but the footprint of emacs is way more than vim
<hondje> I'm just waiting for Razor-X to start quoting ESR
<goldfish> nickrud: 5th time today aswell :)
<goldfish> we also had irc client wars earlier.
<DonL> If X goes down and takes gedit with it, I'm screwed
<Computer__Guru> decaf: i had to learn a little vi when i ran my dal servers.. at least enough to edit the files necessary to do a make world, but then i went to ports and installed ee or pico :D
<goldfish> and grammar war
<ripgut> do i do an "alsamixer"?
<Razor-X> guerrero: but if you were to do the same tasks emacs does in a screen session, the footprint would be more
<Razor-X> DonL: then learn something else ;)
<Razor-ESR> It's not hackers, they're crackers
<nickrud> ubotu editor is all editors are ok, just pick one and shut up :)
<ubotu> nickrud: okay
<Razor-X> i'm no cracker
<Razor-ESR> Wear the game of life logo
<goldfish> !editor
<ubotu> I heard editor is all editors are ok, just pick one and shut up :)
<Razor-ESR> Guns are good, and the bazaar is fun
<vladanian> heh
<bddebian> nickrud: :-)
<DonL> Razor-ESR, learning starts from necessity and is driven in by frequent use. That hasn't happened yet
<crimsun> ripgut: no, amixer
<vladanian> That's so esr
<vladanian> He loves the firearms
<eno__> hey I figured out my xmms problem.  it was trying to use the webcam audio mixer for some reason
<Razor-X> DonL: you mean, you use GUI that much?
<Computer__Guru> ubotu vi is EVIL!
<ubotu> okay, Computer__Guru
<goldfish> !vi
<ubotu> I guess vi is EVIL!
<Computer__Guru> vi:
<Computer__Guru> Vim: Warning: Output is not to a terminal
<Computer__Guru> Vim: Warning: Input is not from a terminal
<Computer__Guru> [m[m[H[2J[2;1H~                                                                               [3;1H~                                                                               [4;1H~                                                                               [5;1H~                                                                               [6;1H~                                                                     
<guerrero> Razor-X, yes..emacs is slowly becoming an entire operating system...soon it will integrate its own web browser
<crimsun> eno__: snd_usb_audio?
<goldfish> hmmm.
<eno__> yeah
<Razor-X> ubotu nano is useless
<ubotu> okay, Razor-X
<Computer__Guru> oh crap
<Computer__Guru> sorry
<Computer__Guru> !vi
<hondje> guerrero: already done
<DonL> Razor-X, pretty much. I started with a gui back in the Atari days
<Razor-X> guerrero: it alread has one
<bddebian> NANO R0X J00
<Razor-X> ubotu forget nano
<ubotu> i forgot nano, Razor-X
<goldfish> Looks like it should be s/#ubuntu/#ubuntu-offtopic/ time
<crimsun> eno__: you can work around that by telling Ubuntu that you want the other non-usb sound driver to be preferred
<Computer__Guru> forgot bangexec, have to !!! to show !whatever in room
<Razor-X> DonL: I can't acheieve much in a GUI environment
<DonL> I have learned a lot about command line though and am learning more all the time
<Razor-X> too much of the human race learns visually *shrugs*
<guerrero> visual learning is good...it leverages a highly optimized portion of the cortex
<glick> i lost my dam cell phone today, i feel so damn isolated and alone :(
<Razor-X> I don't learn visually
<Computer__Guru> someone sponsor avidemux into universe :D
<glick> cut off from the world
<Razor-X> reading and numbers are the way I can learn
<glick> help me jeebus!
<Computer__Guru> i would do it, but i just know ill neglect it
<Razor-X> glick: wow, you have a very false sense of security
<guerrero> i learn with cartoons
<ripgut> how the hell do i paste that into there
<hondje> Computer__Guru: doesn't it have legal concerns?
<guerrero> especially physics
<ep> pico isnt free?
<DonL> Razor-X, it's what you get used to.
<Computer__Guru> hondje: like what?
<ripgut> and why did my audio all of a sudden stop working?
<Razor-X> ep: of course not
<Computer__Guru> ep: but nano is
<Belutz> hooray my ubuntu instalation is finish!!!!
<hondje> I dunno, but if transcode has them, why not avidemux
<Razor-X> DonL: no, not everyone learns visually
<Computer__Guru> ep: nano is an exact pico clone
<nickrud> ep, no, the university of washington won't let it go
<nomasteryoda> Belutz, congrats
<Razor-X> I don't, especially mnemonics
<glick> Razor-X, i live in philly a cell phone so that when i get mugged so that i can call the po-po is hardly a false sense of security
<Razor-X> mnemonics annoy me, they never work
<Computer__Guru> hondje: I have transcode too :D
<Razor-X> especially visual ones
<nickrud> Razor-X, tell that to socrates and co.
<Belutz> nomasteryoda, thx :D i will be in this channel more often hehehe
<crimsun> ripgut: you copy and paste with the mouse
<Razor-X> glick: hah ;)
<calc> glick: what if they steal your phone
<hondje> Computer__Guru: yeah, apt-get source -b transcode worked fine :)
<hondje> well, I had to fix ffmpeg
<liquidten> glick: yeah cause no one would _ever_ think to steal the cellphone too
<ripgut> uhm, i know that but.... i can't i dont know how to explain it
<Computer__Guru> hondje: i just added the backports repos and installed it :D
<Elbram> Just tried to install 5.04, kept getting grub error18.  I googled, and saw that I should try to change stuff in my bios, It didn't help.
<glick> what the hell can you do with a stolen cell?
<hondje> mostly because the people who make transcode, ffmpeg and mplayer are very messy coders
<HrdwrBoB> call people
<HrdwrBoB> sell it
<liquidten> glick: who cares it's free stuff
<guerrero> call yer parole officer
<crimsun> ripgut: copy with the primary mouse button and paste with the middle
<Computer__Guru> glick: LOTS... ask my friend Kevin what kind of troubles he got into with a stolen cell :D:D
<Razor-X> Elbram: what's your drive configuration like?
<hondje> Computer__Guru: lol
<Elbram> crazy, 2 big hds, a cdrom and a dvdrom.
<Computer__Guru> he did 6 years federal
<glick> Computer__Guru, then god bless their lives cause i bet they are soo fulfilled
<Razor-X> Elbram: crazy sarcastic? ;)
<Computer__Guru> last i heard tho, he works for cisco now
<Elbram> yeah.
<Razor-X> any RAID going on, or LVM, or something?
<hondje> does he?
<ripgut> ok it says "o commmand not found
<hondje> I thought he was busy writting shitty books
<Elbram> I think I have an older machine and new big drives.
<Elbram> no raids.
<Computer__Guru> glick: he was an international celebrity in the computer circles :D
<glick> if you get your kicks from phreaking with a stolan cell phone you got bigger problems than me
<crimsun> ripgut: "o"?
<Elbram> I dind't see anything in my bios abour LVM.
<Razor-X> then, paste your menu.lst to pastebin
<tfort> anyone here know a good way to setup a soundblaster on ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> glick: he did a little more than that
<hondje> just a tad more
<Razor-X> Elbram: it's not your BIOS
<crimsun> tfort: what model sb?
<ripgut> here : "bash: 0: command not found"
<tfort> it keeps using the damn motherboard soundcard
<goldfish> Mr. Mitnick Computer__Guru ?
<ripgut> thats what it says
<tfort> just a general soundblaster 24bit
<hondje> I never saw a "Free Glick!" bumpersticker
<glick> Computer__Guru, i dont really want to be a international celerberty to computer nerds with transparent skin cause they have never seen the light of day
<Razor-X> did you install GRUB to MBR?
<tfort> i use to use emu101k in gentoo
<Razor-X> and do you double-boot?
<Computer__Guru> hondje: you know kev? what was your nick back then?
<crimsun> tfort: the 24-bit sb live?
<tfort> but dont know what's up with this
<tfort> crimsun yea
<Computer__Guru> hondje: I was GaretJaX
<Elbram> no double boot.
<guerrero> so what's the best C++ IDE for linux?  dev-cpp kdevelop?
<hondje> I don't know him, I mock him :)
<crimsun> tfort: you need to compile snd_ca0106
<glick> hondje, cause i was never a dumbass enough to go cracking into computer systems
<tfort> already did
<crimsun> !tell tfort about alsa-source
<glick> so of course you wouldnt see such a sticker
<Razor-X> guerrero: emacs? ;)
<Elbram> I don't know where I installed grub, I did all defaults.
<hondje> but my non-IRC nick has always been smiter
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: ayup
<nickrud> ubotu, forget editor
<ubotu> i forgot editor, nickrud
<Computer__Guru> !vi
<ubotu> hmm... vi is EVIL!
<Computer__Guru> :D
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: cool
<nickrud> lol
<Razor-X> ubotu forget vi
<ubotu> i forgot vi, Razor-X
<Computer__Guru> let him remember that one
<Computer__Guru> u suck
<Razor-X> I would like it too
<Razor-X> but, no, that _is_ useless
<nickrud> Computer__Guru, please no, I like vim, but I can forgive others for their apostacy :)
<hondje> Not me
<Computer__Guru> lol
<hondje> I'm about to wage jihad
<guerrero> Razor-X, i'lll bite...integrated debugger, source control, symbol completion
* hondje sets /mode +jihad
<guerrero> Razor-X, with emacs?
<ripgut> man this is BS
* nickrud knew he picked the wrong word
<goldfish> ripgut: what is?
<crimsun> ripgut: sheesh, paste it to me in privg mesg then
<Computer__Guru> hondje: kev doesnt talk to me anymore cause i told himt hat personally i think he deserved what happened to him, he WAS breaking the law
<nickrud> ripgut, it's not always like this
<guerrero> as much as one can hate Microslop...the VC++ ide is pretty nice
<Computer__Guru> and six years is a damned light sentence considering everything he did
<ripgut> it wont let me pm you. WTF!!!!!!
<hondje> I think he can't write very well
<bonk> where can I find my CARDLIST file in my kernel documentation?
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: murderers dont even get that.
<HrdwrBoB> goldfish: er, yes they do
<hondje> 6 wasn't too bad at all
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: murderers get 25, min
<bonk> anyone?
<hondje> look at what datastream cowboy got
<goldfish> HrdwrBoB: not in ireland :)
<hondje> then again, that german kid got probabation for sasser
<bonk> ?
<HrdwrBoB> goldfish: mitnick wasn't in ireland
<calc> goldfish: hmm then fix that by murdering the murders ;)
<nomasteryoda> ubotu, murderers are off-topic
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: okay
<guerrero> i think its not wise to generalize about sentences...they should and are highly case specific
<calc> goldfish: aka lynch them
<tfort> crimsun, should i use the ca0106 drivers, or the emu10k1?
<goldfish> HrdwrBoB: i know thAT.
<NerdGirl> well, I'm back, still having issues with my display.
<crimsun> tfort: you -must- use snd_ca0106
<bonk> where can I find my CARDLIST file in my kernel documentation?
<goldfish> calc: :)
<Computer__Guru> in ireland their idea of a good time is blowing up a church, and killing ppl int he parking lot at the local football game... ireland does not count :D
<crimsun> bonk: ok, we read you the first dozen times. What card?
<tfort> crimsun, why's it so limited to that?
<Razor-X> jihad! jihad!
<crimsun> tfort: because the hardware -requires- that driver
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: Where did u hear that from? :)
<Computer__Guru> hey man, i watch tv
<goldfish> lol
<Computer__Guru> civil wars are messy
<guerrero> heh
<nickrud> what a fish :)
<bonk> it's a tv tuner card, the main chip is a philips 713X
<calc> Computer__Guru: i think that is more in england from the IRA ;)
<hondje> Yeah
<goldfish> Well I've never heard of that happening here Computer__Guru !
<Computer__Guru> *shrug* I wont pretend to know your politics
<goldfish> ok
<NerdGirl> ddcprobe replied with the exact same sync settings I've been using, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg enabled X again, but I'm still stuck at 640x480
<goldfish> back to the topic!
<Razor-X> I heard someone say "such and such" game is better than nethack
<Razor-X> which is it?
<DonL> bonk, did the tuner card live in another computer successfully before?
<hondje> NerdGirl: do you have the mode set?
<nickrud> Razor-X, moria
<Computer__Guru> I do love st. patricks day tho.. its an excuse to get drunk two days in a row... (it directly follows my birthday)
<goldfish> mud !
<bonk> DonL, it's new
<guerrero> you can't beat the english for stoicism..."meanwhile london police have reported that traces of explosives where found at the blast sites"
<ripgut> man i give up.....
<bonk> and I don't have windows to try it out on
<Razor-X> I don't want anything MMO
<goldfish> guerrero: lol
<hondje> like Modes           "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<NerdGirl> hondje: what do you mean by "mode"?
<crimsun> NerdGirl: please paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto the topic's pastebin if you haven't already. If you have pasted it, please pass me the url.
<NerdGirl> Yep.
<bonk> this particular computer only has kubuntu on it
<Razor-X> nickrud: what about ToME?
<Razor-X> I played that for a while
<nickrud> Razor-X, too new
<crimsun> ripgut: patience, man. Some of us are actually doing several things simultaneously.
<ripgut> i dont see why all of a sudden my audio jsut dont work anymore.
<hondje> yeah, post your xorg.conf
<bonk> it's a saa7133
<Razor-X> I heard ToME can get real nice and indepth, but, I never got into it too much
<tfort> crimsun, should i try and disable the on board device?
<calc> guerrero: it could have been spontaneous combustion
* hondje puts daughter to bed
<tfort> crimsun, i want to use alsa and not oss and definately not esd
<bluefoxicy> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/autopackage_advice.png there should also be an "Explaination" button to explain why SUID is dangerous and why discretion should be used.
<DonL> bonk, have you run a google on the card and Linux to see if anyone is having problems?
<bluefoxicy> Nice enough mock-up?
<Razor-X> and for those of you criticisizng the size of emacs, check out QEmacs
<Computer__Guru> my kids have been in bed for hours
<tfort> crimsun, i've setup alsa in gentoo, but kind of hitting stumps in debian/ubuntu
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: you have... kids?
<bonk> DonL, I'm not having any problems so far, I just don't know what I'm meant to do to set it up
* Razor-X shudders
<crimsun> tfort: just follow the directions I passed you via ubotu
<Razor-X> how old is your oldest kid?
<tfort> crimsun cp and paste the commands
* nickrud will come back in 15 years, and ask Razor-X about his life :)
<tfort> done now
<Razor-X> nickrud: meh ;)
<Computer__Guru> yes.. Orion is 9 in nov, Casey Mae is 7 next month, and Sydney LeAnn is 5 as of last month
<tfort> dpkg-deb: package name has characters that aren't lowercase alphanums or `-+.'
<tfort> dh_builddeb: command returned error code 512
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: i'm 6 years older than your oldest ;)
<tfort> that's what i got in return
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X: do you remember orion.dal.net?
<HrdwrBoB> people who want to talk about kevin mitnick, murders, and other stuff... #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Computer__Guru> oh i guess you wouldnt
<NerdGirl> sorry crimsun, how do I do that?  not sure how to copy from vi.
<Razor-X> hehe, nopes
<DonL> bonk, it's been so long since I did that, but I remember I had to do it at least three times after changing distros. I can't say I remember anything difficult with mine. It's different though. It's an ATI card
<Computer__Guru> well, twas mine
<Computer__Guru> so was centurion.dal.net and rush.dal.net
<Razor-X> NerdGirl: Gnome Terminal and Konsole have their own copy and paste commands
<Razor-X> check them out in the menus (save you use a nice, nonstandard one)
* Computer__Guru was BlackDragon/PurpleMotion on DALnet
<Razor-X> BlackDragon.... name rings a bell from years ago
<Razor-X> like when I first joined IRC
<Razor-X> and experienced the pain of mIRC
<Computer__Guru> that name was late 96,e arly 97, i doubt you know it
<vladanian> gnome-term uses ctrl-shift c
<vladanian> etc
<Razor-X> ahhh, ok then, memory isn't working right then ;)
<Razor-X> I was on the internet then
<Razor-X> but... not IRC, most definitely
<NerdGirl> how much of it do you want?
<Computer__Guru> but I was the oper who akilled *!*@*.aol.com from DALnet - which resulted int he addition of an aol dalnet server
<tfort> crimsun, ran lsmod and it shows snd_ca0106, but also shows snd_emu10k1 and via82xx
<crimsun> tfort: didn't you follow the commands exactly?
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: good job ;)
<tfort> crimsun, yea
<Computer__Guru> and about 30,000 emails in less than ten hours, which were all redirected to my personal email
* Computer__Guru still hates webmaster for that one
<nickrud> NerdGirl, he'll want all of the Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> tfort: you need to rmmod snd_emu10k1 and -shvia82xx*
<Razor-X> did they sound like "OMG WTF?!?!" XD
<crimsun> tfort: snd_via82xx, rather
<HrdwrBoB> Computer__Guru: #ubuntu-offtpic
<Razor-X> AOL/netspeak is so half-assed
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: #ubuntu-offtpic
<Razor-X> yeah, I better go htere
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X: there was a guy ripping our network apart, and he was coming on under stolen aol accounts
<Computer__Guru> okay okay
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: come on in
<weirdcreep> i have a problem
<askinif> i need help with setting firefox 1.0.5 correctly
<nickrud> weirdcreep, ask away
<crimsun> tfort: after you rmmod snd_emu10k1 and snd_via82xx, you need to rmmod snd_ca0106, too, and then reload it
<tfort> crimsun hwo do i kill the modules?
<tfort> they're currently in use
<weirdcreep> my ubuntu works pretty fine so now im bored
<weirdcreep> what do i do
<tfort> tried to just stop alsa, but it fails to stop
<nickrud> weirdcreep, reinstall :)
<crimsun> tfort: don't "stop" alsa. Just kill esd and the mixer-applet
<weirdcreep> well it work perfect again
<weirdcreep> so waht to do now
<tfort>  crimsun esd isn't on
<DonL> weirdcreep, I'm the same. Have to be playing or breaking something. I have another small hard drive for that stuff
<nickrud> weirdcreep, just use it, that's ubuntu's purpose.
<tfort> crimsun i uninstalled it
<ripgut> fixed it crimsu
<weirdcreep> but im bored
<weirdcreep> use it for whay
<crimsun> ripgut: a simple increase of Master and/or PCM did it, no?
<ripgut> i needed to right click on the sound icon in taskbar>open volume control> turn up PCM audio
<ripgut> yea you were right
<crimsun> tfort: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<ripgut> sorry, man
<ripgut> but thank you sir
<crimsun> ripgut: see? no need to freak out. :)
<tfort> yek mixer_app and gstreamer
<da_bon_bon> hi alll
<nickrud> askinif, you're using a non-ubuntu firefox, I'd guess
<ripgut> see the thing is this laptop has been at a friends house so i guess someone messed with it 0_o *shrugs shoulders*
<crimsun> tfort: ok, so kill those
<SoSamSaid> say I need to install a package like php or something.  I can get it fine with dselect or dpkg but I need it to be compiled with certain flags.  is there an easy way to do that or do I have to just get the source and compile myself?
<crimsun> ripgut: welp, it works now. That's good.
<tfort> crimsun it isn't showing up in ps ax
<ripgut> yea, and thanks once again =)
<crimsun> ripgut: yw
<h3r3sY> -search crimson skies
<h3r3sY> -gamesearch crimson skies
<crimsun> uh huh
<crimsun> NerdGirl: sorry 'bout the lag; did you paste the log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<bonk> where can I find the kernel documentation?
<tfort> nvm foundthe pid
<tfort> i'm an idiot
<dr_willis> kernel.org ? ;P
<bonk> rather, where can I find my CARDLIST file in my kernel documentation?
<Nic> whats the terminal command to get my ip?
<bonk> anyone?
<nickrud> bonk, apt-get install linux-doc-2.6.10, then look under /usr/src
<bonk> thanks
<pax> nic ifconfig?
<tfort> crimsun in the ubuntu config should i uncheck the all box and JUST do ca0106?
<Nic> champ
<Nic> why is it ifconfig instead of ipconfig?
<crimsun> tfort: correct, unless you want your onboard, too
<tfort> k
<tfort> its' off
<tfort> lets see if it hangs again
<tfort> same error
<pax> ipconfig in windoz
<nickrud> Nic, thats a debianism, I think
<tfort> dh_builddeb --destdir=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/..
<tfort> dpkg-deb: package name has characters that aren't lowercase alphanums or `-+.'
<tfort> dh_builddeb: command returned error code 512
<pax> linuxism in general
<crimsun> tfort: paste me what command you used
<Nic> ok
<Nic> thanks
<nickrud> heh, I add I think for a reason, thinking can be dangerous :)
<tfort> hold up
<tfort> hold up
<tfort> gonna break it up
<tfort> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=sound+card
<tfort> thats the same thing that you're telling me to do right?
<SoSamSaid> if is more general.  it stands for interface
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ARennes-251-1-24-169.w81-250.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@ARennes-251-1-52-168.w81-53.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*teldee_M@*.abo.wanadoo.fr aysennnnn!*@*]  by Seveas
<DonL> dir means directory same as DOS. What is the Unix original name? Keep forgetting
<nickrud> DonL, ?
<hondje> ls
<internat> ls?
<Doomgaze> ls = list
<SoSamSaid> so you get all kinds of info about the interface instead of just ip info
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Arennes-251-1-*.w81-*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<tfort> crimsun, its  sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source kernel-package
<tfort> this command that's failing out
<internat> nic: its ifconfig cause it stands for internface
* hondje is waiting for Seveas to ban him
<internat> interface*
<internat> instead of ip*
<DonL> hondje,  internat , Doomgaze , right on. That's it
<Seveas> lol hondje :)
<crimsun> tfort: on which package is it failing?
<Seveas> that one was a stupid french idiot on dynamic IP
<hondje> shall I find a bug tonight, or write a wiki page
<DonL> I just noticed that the command ls is much more colourful
<Seveas> I hope I didn't ban any innocent people
<pax> DonL: you still can use 'dir' in linux :)
<tfort> can i msg it to you so i dont get kciked?
<dr_willis> DonL,  and useable. :P
<tfort> *kicked
<DonL> pax, that's what I usually use
<internat> lol u can fix courier for me if u really want something to do
<NerdGirl> crimsun: working on it.  Don't know how to do this except a page at a time.
<DonL> dr_willis, in what way?
<gpd> Hi internat ;)
<hondje> pax: it's not a different command, it's an alias to ls
<pax> hondje: it's not in my alias list :)
<DonL> hondje, you mean it kind of links to ls?
<internat> gpd! lol
<dr_willis> DonL,  use linux and its command line for a few weeks.. then go back to dos.. and you will realize why dos is so hated. :P
<internat> fancy seeing u were
<hondje> oh, hrm
<internat> im assuming ur the same gpd from linode?
<hondje> I didn't notice ubuntu used a link
<gpd> anyone bothering to use the nvidia nforce drivers over forcedeth?
<hondje> other distros use an alias
<gpd> internat: 'course :)
<DonL> dr_willis, I will
<internat> nice :)
<hondje> well nope
<pax> hondje: alias -p for a list of your aliases
<tfort> dh_builddeb --destdir=/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/.. << this is the one
<internat> always funny running into ppl on a differenet network
<hondje>  /bin/dir isn't a link
<hondje> wtf?
<hondje> pax: thanks, I know that :) I just assumed it was an alias like in other distros
<crimsun> NerdGirl: ok
<monkeyy> hello everyone
<crimsun> tfort: yes?
* monkeyy is still loving hin
<monkeyy> soops
<monkeyy> oops
<hondje> oh no, they got you too, Goose ?
<moj0rising> I am trapped in DVD video hell!
* monkeyy is still loving his ubuntu install on his iBook
<Goose> i was just wondering why you became razor-esr
<moj0rising> Can someone help me get DVD video playback working?
<hondje> oh, because Razor-X is morphing into ESR
<tfort> crimsun sent the messages to you
<Goose> ohhhh yea makes sense
<hondje> so I saw a good chance to troll
* pax hearts ubuntu
<moj0rising> monkeyy, I bet.
<askinif> help with java plugin for firefox1.0.5
<Goose> emerge ubuntu
<moj0rising> macs are cool.
<Goose> >=)
<hondje> lol
<guerrero> i have ubuntu on my powerbook
<hondje> damn it
<moj0rising> sweet.
<guerrero> haven't booted os X in months
<hondje> a certain runt just turned on her bedroom light X-(
<guerrero> everything works fine
* hondje orders up the baby valium
* Goose sends hondje vodka
<moj0rising> DOes anyone here know how to get DVD video working in ubuntu?
<moj0rising> I've tried the scripts, apt-get, etc etc.
<moj0rising> to no avail.
<nickrud> NerdGirl, if I can make a suggestion, move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.borked, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; that should get you back to a working config (59 hz and all) Then you can use gedit and copy and paste the log file easily
<Goose> get mplayer
<Goose> or xine
<Goose> or something
<monkeyy> hey guerrero  r u getting the sound alright
<DonL> guerrero, I was wondering... You prefer linux to OSX?
<moj0rising> Goose, got toem and kaffeine..
<monkeyy> i will prefer linux to Tiger when i get all my things working here
<moj0rising> .. but I think the problem is with codecs or something of that sort.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<moj0rising> whenI try to open a dvd, I get this message: libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
<da_bon_bon> whats the easiest way of adding mp3 support to ubuntu ?
<askinif> firefox help
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: probably installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: only that ? nothing else ?
<supernix> is it just me or is Thunderbird not filtering junk mail at all
<moj0rising> Mine works. You do have to click on an enable checkbox or something like that.
<moj0rising> It got me for a minute.
<moj0rising> Then It will filter.
<moj0rising> If that's the problem, of course. :)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: well, then a (re)start of Rhythmbox is necessary
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: alternately, one could install xmms or beep-media-player or ..., but then one would have to switch the default audio output plugin
<DonL> supernix, I find that it misses some stuff, but it gets about 90 percent of it
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: hey, i meant, only the gstreamer mad package is required ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: yes, only.
<pax> sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-lame gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg w32codecs lame sox ffmpeg vorbis-tools
<pax> da_bon_bon: ^
<drcode> hi all
<pax> oh .. and libdvdcss2 :)
<drcode> to run jackd , what modprobe do I need?
<coreyo> Could someone help me out?  libcairo1 has an md5 checksum mismatch, and my browser is currently in limbo.  Could someone paste me the address of a place to get a valid libcairo1 0.3.0-1 or higher?
<da_bon_bon> hey, thanks, palli
<da_bon_bon> *pax
<Computer__Guru> hey is anyone working to fix the last -d bug?
<guerrero> DonL, yes...I prefer linux to OSX
<drcode> it worked and now stop working , its mybe bcz some modules that I Loas
<drcode> load
<Computer__Guru> guerrero: yeah, open source is always > closed source
<tfort> crimsun, yea so... any idea?
<tfort> actually hold up, i'm going to go back to openbox
<pax> Computer__Guru: that's what you answered in your Linux+ exam?
<Computer__Guru> never took a linux exam
<Computer__Guru> have never been asked to
<DonL> guerrero, I have a friend who just spent a whole lot of money on a mac setup, and he goes on about the programs that came with it (that he bought). Do you miss some of those, or are there linux substitutes that work as well? Just interested
<da_bon_bon> man! my shipit cds are still not shipped..
<tfort> crimsun, k now i dont have to deal with gnome
<nickrud> heh, this channel is as good a linux exam as you can ask for ;P
<Computer__Guru> i hear macromedia is developing their studio suite for linux.. that will mark a GREAT day in linux history
<AlbanianLord> lol
<tfort> crimsun, sorry to be bothering you so much, but im frustrated with how difficult it's been to setup alsa for my soundcard
<AlbanianLord> nickrud does it again
<Computer__Guru> when fireworks comes out for linux, i will delete windows
<Computer__Guru> completely
<Computer__Guru> as well as vmware
<GrayRoCkStOnE> I ordered some CD's and they sent me about 20.  I've been giving them out to all my friends. LOL
<crimsun> sec, lemme get a drink.
<guerrero> DonL, wut apps?
<Computer__Guru> GrayRoCkStOnE: how long did it take to get them?
<AlbanianLord> tfort: crimsun is a sound  master
<goldfish> fireworks?
<tfort> GrayRoCkStOnE, i ordered 30, 10 powerPC, 10 64, 10 i386
<mebaran151> any body have any hints about Mono.net on Ubuntu Hoary AMD64?
<mebaran151> I'm at a loss as to how to begin
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: about the best vector-based graphics program money can buy
<mebaran151> they made a Suse rpm
<GrayRoCkStOnE> Computer__Guru:  It took about 3 weeks.
<DonL> guerrero, he uses music, video, sound, you know, that stuff
<mebaran151> but I dont know if it will work
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: ah right.
<Computer__Guru> GrayRoCkStOnE: thanks, im waiting on my ppc install discs :)
<AlbanianLord> hey i have a question
<AlbanianLord> my videocard supports a 1600x1200 res
<GrayRoCkStOnE> This is the first time I've really used linux.  So far I like it.
<DonL> guerrero, sorry, I'm not too familiar with the names of the mac programmes
<AlbanianLord> and i only get 1024x768
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: and i own a license to flash mx, fireworks mx, and dreamweaver mx, so when the linux suite comes out, ill be able to snag all three for $99
<guerrero> DonL ..there are commercial apps that are easier to use in osx ...like final cut pro and what not..but nothing that has no alternative a linux...its just harder
<guerrero> to use
<nickrud> AlbanianLord, either, your monitor is not capable of it, or, you have not defined it correctly in xorg.conf
<DonL> guerrero, you mean, the linux versions are harder?
<GrayRoCkStOnE> I'm attempting to install Doom 3 in Ubuntu right now. LOL
<ethics> Computer__Guru, grayrockstone id say adobe has a monopoly on most of the graphics stuff now they own macromedia...
<guerrero> its more a philosophical position...the os is kind of monopoly territory...common to all machine and thus ubiquitous..should not be closed or under the control of one company
<Computer__Guru> ethics: you're shittin me
<AlbanianLord> my monitor can at least pull 1280x1024
<guerrero> yes...linux versions are harder
<Computer__Guru> when in gods name did this happen?!?!?
<pax> AlbanianLord: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg tweak it it the way your want.
<NerdGirl> crimsun: Finally...  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/574
<ethics> Computer__Guru, months back
<holycow> Computer__Guru, there will NEVER be a linux macromedia suite
<Computer__Guru> ethics: you got a link to more info on this?
<holycow> macromedia never had any linux interest, and adobe has even less
<GrayRoCkStOnE> I though Mico$oft bought Macromedia???
<DonL> GrayRoCkStOnE, if you get it happening, let me know. I bought a linux version a few years back and haven't been able to make it work in Ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> holycow: it was in development as of 8 or so months ago
<coreyo> would someone be so kind as to go onto one of the apt repository sites and paste me a link to download libcairo1 ?  There's an md5 sum mismatch and I currently have no way of getting my browser to work without it.
<holycow> adobe is also populated by mba's, that only care about bean counting
<holycow> Computer__Guru, i seriously doubt it
<guerrero> coreyo...don't use "us.*" repositories
<bonk> I just set up my tv tuner card... but when I go into tvtime, it says "no signal input"
<bonk> sorry, it just says "no signal"
<coreyo> guerrero: what do you suggest?
<ethics> Computer__Guru, google adobe buys macromedia  hits 1-4
<holycow> Computer__Guru, any linkage? i remember someone dropping hints, but i've had enough dealings with macromedia to seriously doubt it
<NerdGirl> crimsun: I have a Samsung SyncMaster 175v LCD monitor, capable of 1280x1024 native.  Intel i845GL chipset.
<nickrud> AlbanianLord, you either need to add the correct HorizRefresh and VertSync under Monitor, or add the correct Mode under Screen
<GrayRoCkStOnE> Well, seems my video isn't installed right. :(
<GrayRoCkStOnE> ATI Radeon 9800 pro.
<Computer__Guru> holycow: I seriously answered a mm questionaire that wanted to know about interest in a linux/freebsd version of the suite, then about 4 months later got a newsletter int he mail telling me they're beginning the porting process
<guerrero> coreyo...the us.* repositories are generating md5 errors
<DonL> bonk, what do you have the card hooked up to ?
<coreyo> guerrero: so what should I use instead?
<bonk> could anyone help me? my aerial is plugged in...
<ethics> Computer__Guru, its expected that fireworks will merge with photoshop in some way....like imageready they guess asa  first stage....freehad dies illustrator picks up missing bits....framemaker is unknown
<Computer__Guru> holycow: the questionairre was online, but the newsletter cam snail mail
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DonL> Aerial?
<holycow> Computer__Guru, wow, that would be quite the shock to me
<NerdGirl> crimsun: HorizRefresh: 30-81 kHz, VertSync: 56-75 Hz, both by ddcprobe and manufacturer specs.
<guerrero> in your sources.list, just delete the "us." poriton
<bonk> I dunno how to spell it
<guerrero> coreyo,
<Computer__Guru> ethics: well that just sucks ass
<Madpilot> GrayRoCkStOnE: follow the URL that ubotu just posted.
<Computer__Guru> i *despise* photoshop
<guerrero> coreyo, like this:
<holycow> Computer__Guru, pdf it :)
<Computer__Guru> no scanner
<bonk> antenna
<bonk> thing
<DonL> bonk, do you have cable?
<bonk> I have an antenna thing on the roof
<tfort> crimsun, think i figured the problem
<bonk> and it's hooked up to that
<crimsun> NerdGirl: that seems awfully low
<tfort> i went in and rm'd all of the module files that alsa created when i did this the first time
<Computer__Guru> ill check if my wife still has it though, can get to a scanner this weekend
<bonk> but it's completely blue in tvtime, and says "no signal"
* Computer__Guru cries
<ethics> Computer__Guru, not really,  both programmed for mac and pc....they competed in the same space.......theres competition etc but nothing big....jasc and a few others in key areas...quark,  corel
<holycow> neato, i would love to see that
<Computer__Guru> i *hate* photoshop
<guerrero> coreyo, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<DekaPink> Mmmm... Ubuntu is tasty.
<DonL> bonk, I think it has to be an amplified signal like cable or satellite. There may be a way, but I couldn't do it that way.
<Computer__Guru> holycow: if adumpy bought them, youc an bet your ass they scrapped the project
<guerrero> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<crimsun> tfort: ok, sorry about not getting back to you immediately.
<holycow> Computer__Guru, absolutely
<Computer__Guru> man that pisses me off
<tfort> crimsun, its kool
<holycow> well at least i have gimp
<holycow> i love gimp
<bonk> DonL, I plugged in the cord that fits from the antenna on the roof
<tfort> k, i went through and finally did the sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<Computer__Guru> fireworks was the absolute best app ever available for web graphics
<ethics> Computer__Guru, keep your versions how they are will work for a while macromedia had corporate support agreements so theres going to be patches etc for a while yet....and they need to rebuild stuff together so i think its probably 2 -3 years away as a real product.......nvidia did similar with 3dfx
<ethics> ati with firegl.........bought them but nothing was available for years
<NerdGirl> the sync ranges?
<nickrud> !tell nickrud about sources
<coreyo> guerrero: thanks, that did the trick.  Is that server notoriously bad or something?
<DonL> bonk, it said it doesn't see a signal. That's your problem.
<bonk> hrm
<Computer__Guru> ethics: but it also means with 100% certainty that they've scrapped the linux ports for the mm suite
<crimsun> NerdGirl: yep
<bonk> but when I plug the tv in teh same way, it worked fine
<GrayRoCkStOnE> Thanks for the link. I'm trying it now. :)
<guerrero> coreyo..not sure...just passing along the info...something is hosed in the us repositories...I expect eventually  it'll be fixed...
<bonk> good reception & all
<NerdGirl> crimsun: can't help it, that's what I"ve got.
<La_PaRCa> I think its time I update to hoary
<La_PaRCa> :/
<Computer__Guru> which, IMHO, _sucks_
<ethics> Computer__Guru: doubtful...both program for mac....bsd/linux should be easy enough
<coreyo> guerrero: fair enough.  Thank you.
<DonL> bonk, yes I know. There is a problem with an unamplified signal. You'll have to get help for that. Maybe there's a workaround, but I don't know what it is
<Computer__Guru> ethics: fireworks will not run under wine, cedega, or cxoffice
<guerrero> yer welcome..pass on the info
<Computer__Guru> you have to use vmware and windows
<Nsaneice> Anyone with FIrefox 1.0.4 or Mozilla 1.7.8 have problems going to http://www.spencergifts.com ?
<NerdGirl> crimsun: remember, it's an LCD.
<Computer__Guru> flash and dreamweaver both work
<Computer__Guru> but not fireworks
<tfort> k
<tfort> back
<Computer__Guru> even with a full win98 install for your wine base
<Computer__Guru> fireworks just harfs and dies
<Forty|> crimsun, k, its kool with not getting back, i know im buggin you
<La_PaRCa> Is there a way to update from warty to hoary without install cds?
<bonk> to make sure the card works...
<bonk> Does anyone know of an FM tuner program under linux?
<Forty|> crimsun, regardless, i did the steps now and now when i go to Multimedia Systems Selector to test it, nothing works
<Forty|> i test the sink and it says that the alsa pipeline failes
<Computer__Guru> La_PaRCa: yes. change warty to hoary in your /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Forty|> same for the default source
<Computer__Guru> make sure you change all instances of warty to hoary
<DonL> Nsaneice, no probs here
<Computer__Guru> then do sudo spt-get update
<^rob^> hello
<Computer__Guru> then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, as Computer__Guru guru says, but do apt-get update first :)
<Nsaneice> DonL: Maybe I need to reinstall?
<^rob^> what's ubuntu default root password? - after installing
<holycow> Computer__Guru, i've tried to switch to open source tools as much as i can
<GrayRoCkStOnE> Ok. Gotta restart.  BBL. Thanks.
<Computer__Guru> same way you upgrade a debian system between branches
<DonL> Nsaneice, don't know, sorry
<nickrud> ^rob^, there is none
<^rob^> k
<holycow> i've recently found out inkscape isn't bad, you can do some nifty things in it
<NerdGirl> ^rob^: no root.  everything's done by sudo and your own pass.
<nickrud> !tell ^rob^ about rootsudo
<ethics> Computer__Guru, that may be more a directx issue,,,,adobe has current develpment running apps on linux and osx.....not sure if released etc but they were working on one
<holycow> i wish i could help quanta get some financing so they could finish that thing
<rob^> lol.. dam xchat
<Computer__Guru> holycow: when you work int he commercial sector, you can't really afford to reinvent the wheel, or settle for a tricycle when you NEED a harley
<Nsaneice> DonL: I have the Java plugin, but not anything else..
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, um, already did that. But I am still running XFree
<crimsun> Forty|: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> NerdGirl: have you tried hard-coding a modeline?
<^rob^> NerdGirl: nice - but gnome asked me for pass - on installing new packages - i usually make sudo to recognize me - without pass
<holycow> Computer__Guru, graphic design, *nod* you would definately need the suite
<ethics>  Computer__Guru in othernew linux now runs 4 of the major rendering houses....including pixar
<crimsun> NerdGirl: for instance, do you want to use 1280x1024 @ 75 Hz?
<Forty|> no sound cards
<leodogdag> Hello
<glick> i wrote a little nifty hello world program, its at 2.02 and its stable, how can i get it incorporated into ubuntu main?
<ethics> Computer__Guru, if they want adobe and macromedia apps on linux it will become reality
<NerdGirl> crimsun: yeah.  How do I hardcode that?
<Computer__Guru> La_PaRCa: you should probably exit to cli before attempting a dist-upgrade
<pax> don't forget apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<nickrud> glick, can I get your autograph ;)
<shadowjack> i'm having a USB device problem. my wacom tablet keeps bouncing between event3 and event 4. so changing my xorg.conf only works until i reboot my computer then it switches to another event. it's very frustrating. anyone that can help?
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, how to kill X?
<ethics> shadowjack  sounds like hotplug needs a script...
<crimsun> NerdGirl: place the following line in your Screen section: Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync
<Computer__Guru> ethics: i know that mm was enthusiastic about it... considering the entire suite is very largely xml based, porting between platforms is pretty simple... hell they could have redone fireworks with libsdl in about two weeks flat :D
<^rob^> this is crap - su can't get to root
<pax> La_PaRCa: kill gdm
<IceDC571> La_PaRCa, ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x
<Computer__Guru> La_PaRCa: CTRL-ALT-F1 -then- login as root -then- killall -9 X && killall -9 gdm
<Nsaneice> Well COmcast lost sync...
<Computer__Guru> thats how i do it :)
<crimsun> NerdGirl: sorry, section Monitor
<La_PaRCa> I have a question. I do the dist-upgrade... why does it keep getting its packages from the warty repos?
<shadowjack> ethics: it started doing it after i get a UPS. it has a usb connector. i don't know anyting about scripting
<nickrud> ^rob^, you can do sudo passwd root to get a root password; alternatively, visudo to edit sudo for not needing to enter your password
<ethics> Computer__Guru, macs are still in use at alot of copy houses etc....osx = bsd....seems like they have a reason to code for it...
<bonk> how can I make a certain module load on startup?
<crimsun> bonk: append it to /etc/modules
<Computer__Guru> La_PaRCa: send me a msg, illw alk you through it step by step, you missed a step
<crimsun> it->the name of the module
<bonk> thanks, crimsun
<rob^> ubotu tell ^rob^ about sudo
<Forty|> wow crimsun is a maniac for help
<ethics> shadowjack does it do the same thing if its plugged in before boot or not plugged until after?
<crimsun> Forty|: lsmod|grep ^snd_|wc -l
<Forty|> 9
<crimsun> Forty|: paste them to me in priv
<Forty|> 9 is all i got
<shadowjack> ethics, i'm not sure what you mean, it's always plugged in
<crimsun> Forty|: sorry, remove |wc -l
<Computer__Guru> got la_parca all straightened out
<crimsun> Forty|: cat /proc/asound/version
<Computer__Guru> ethics: you know they ported maya to linux :D
<Computer__Guru> makes me wanna find it and play with it
<Howitzer> i have a reiserfs partition which i want to add in fstab, how do i need to note it down?
<Howitzer> reiserfs nor reiser re accepted
<crimsun> Computer__Guru: there's a free stripped-down version of Maya for Linux
<Computer__Guru> you talkin about blender?
<ethics> shadowjack....try booting without it and plugging it in after....
<Forty|> crimsun, there's also a full version of maya for linux
<Computer__Guru> yeah there's real, honest to god maya for linux
<crimsun> Forty|: yes, but that full version is very non-free
<Forty|> hehe i know
<Howitzer> i have a reiserfs partition which i want to add in fstab, how do i need to note it down?? :(
<anacron_> morning
<Nsaneice> Howitzer: It's  reiserfs
<Forty|> i build RH stations for people at a studio with maya
<DonL> crimsun, I borrowed a book with cd at the library of Maya. The disk was supposed to have a linux version of the program on it, but didn't .
<anacron_> can someone maybe help me with routing today?
<ethics> Computer__Guru, nah renderman, softimage, maya, and pixars own proggys are all linux now i believe
<Nsaneice> Howitzer: Like so..    /dev/hdc2       /               reiserfs         notail,noatime         0      0
<shadowjack> ethics, i'm not going to climb under my desk every time i turn my computer on, that's crazy
<DonL> crimsun, Maya, that is
<Computer__Guru> i should hit torrentreactor and find maya
<Computer__Guru> :D
<Howitzer> /dev/hda1	/media/hda1	reiser	defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Forty|> ethics, renderman always was linux
<Computer__Guru> is it svgalib or does it run under x?
<Forty|> and renderman is pixar
<Howitzer> wht is the notail thing
<^rob^> rob^: roger - ty
<ethics> shadowjack, just try it and work out what is making the event change...
<crimsun> Forty|: paste the output from lsmod onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nsaneice> notail keeps it from logging when I opened files and ect
<Nsaneice> or is thatr noatime
<Nsaneice> :/
<ethics> shadowjack, you may aslo try it on seperate hubs if you have multiples...
<crimsun> NerdGirl: have you placed that modeline into the Monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Howitzer> mount: wrong fs type,
<Forty|> crimsun done
<Nsaneice> did you setup a file system on it yet?
<shadowjack> ethics, i have exactly four usb ports and no hubs
<Howitzer> yes i did
<Computer__Guru> NerdGirl is having some serious Xorg problems for a chipset that HSOULD not be giving her any grief
<Nsaneice> mkfsreiser to that effect
<Nsaneice> IC
<Howitzer> Minislack is on it
<Nsaneice> then I am no help
<ethics> shadowjack, the pc has an inbuilt hub for each controller... 4 usb may be on 1 hub or on two hubs....
<crimsun> Forty|: no, I needed the full output from lsmod (no filters)
<Forty|> oh ok
<Forty|> here ya go
<Howitzer> but i forgot to install the bootloader so i need to create one but i have no idea where the boot-image is
<Nsaneice> should be under /boot/
<Forty|> up now
<^rob^> anyone has aiptek 12000U tablet here?
<ethics> shadowjack, lspci and count the usb lines...i have 4 but i have 8 usbports onboard
<DonL> getting late... Night all
<shadowjack> ethics, i'll have to take your word for it, i don't know anything about it
<Howitzer> pfoe
<Howitzer> i haven't slept all night damnit
<shadowjack> ethics, it appears i have two usb controllers
<ethics> shadowjack, if you can work out if the table doesnt switch if its on seperate hubs...or if it works great if you plug it in after boot you have a process you want to mimic in module loading orders
<shadowjack> ethics, i didn't understand a word of that
<ethics> shadowjack, the 4 ports ar in pairs on the computer.....try on alternate pairs
<Howitzer> YES
<Howitzer> I DID IT \ o /
<Howitzer> i'm so proud
<ethics> !prize Howitzer
<ubotu> ethics: I don't know
<Howitzer> :D
<chibifs> Howitzer - Did what? :o
<NerdGirl> Haven't changed the line yet...  afraid that if I do, won't get any graphical environment back.
<ethics> bah ubotu needs a personality overhaul\
<Howitzer> NerdGirl, you can always change that line in terminal style :D
<anacron_> NerdGirl: there's no need for graphics, all you need is unix :D
<crimsun> Forty|: lspci -v|grep audio
<rob^> ethics, its because people fill him full of crap
<NerdGirl> man pages are still a bit mysterious to me.
<chibifs> nano is a self-explanitory editor.
<ethics> shadowjack, if you can nail out what does work you can bugreport it so they can try make it do it automatically etc..
<Computer__Guru> only maya i found is v6 for fedora blah
<Forty|> anyway to stop apt-get from doing MD5Sum checks?
<Computer__Guru> there's supposed to be an iso floating around
<chibifs> It's easier to use than EDIT in MSDOS.
<crimsun> Forty|: use a different mirror to work around the US archive mirrors' fubar
<Forty|> damn
<goldfish> chibifs: yes.
<goldfish> i agree.
<GNULinuxer> NerdGirl: what is your problem?
<shadowjack> ethics, i guess except i don't know anything about how usb works or even what it is i would be reporting
<Forty|> is there a command that will automatically add mirrors to the source list like portages' system?
<GNULinuxer> Forty|: no
<crimsun> Forty|: I see your issue. When you said "24-bit", I immediately thought of the actual 24-bit sblive, which uses snd_ca0106
<Forty|> damni
<shadowjack> ethics, all i know is that the event keeps changing on my wacom tablet
<NerdGirl> GNULinuxer: problems with Intel i84GL chipset and Samsung LCD monitor.
<i`Gamers^Sugar`e> Hello, I would like some assistance installing ubuntu amd64
<Forty|> yea.. i'm needing the emu arent i?
<Computer__Guru> this is funny, the keygen for vmware is a .exe
<crimsun> Forty|: it turns out you actually _do_ need to use snd_emu10k1
<Howitzer> eek
<GNULinuxer> NerdGirl: not getting hi res?
<Forty|> hehee
<Forty|> its kool
<Forty|> time to redo the whole process
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: :)
<Howitzer> grubconf freezed :x
<crimsun> Forty|: next time, please don't say "24-bit" :)
<Forty|> haha
<greatzky> helllo.
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: run it in wine :)
<Forty|> it's kool
<greatzky> i'm new to ubuntu
<greatzky> just installed it
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: good idea :D
<goldfish> cool
<crimsun> Forty|: since there actually is a distinct driver for the 24-bit ones
<Forty|> k
<NerdGirl> GNULinuxer: 640x480 only.   no other options available...  kept trying messing with xconfig, but no avail.
<Forty|> so emu10k1 instead
<nickrud> welcome, greatzky  :)
<Forty|> going to work on that now
<Forty|> brb
<chibifs> Oooh, that reminds me, I need to get 1920x1440x60hz working :/
<greatzky> thank you
<Computer__Guru> goldfish find me the maya iso on a torrent site :D
<GNULinuxer> NerdGirl: just edit the xorg.conf file
<ethics> shadowjack: sending them a descriptive story of what goes wrong...ie if i boot with wacom usb tablet model XXXX plugged in on the same controller as my XXXX i get events changing from 3-4.  when i do it on a different controller XXXX happens...  and so forth
<i`Gamers^Sugar`e> May I have some assistance with installing the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<greatzky> anyone know how to get more than 3 resolutions??
<GNULinuxer> NerdGirl: it's a snap
<greatzky> i remember in the install i set my resolution higher
<chibifs> xfree86 will do it, xorg won't. :/
* dr_willis wonders if the new creative card will have linux support soon (ie: when it comes out)
<NerdGirl> if you've been on linux for a long time, yeah
<GNULinuxer> NerdGirl: it's just that your monitor wasn't detected
<greatzky> but when i go into resolutions in Ubuntu it only gives me 3 to choose from. all of which are less than what i want.
<crimsun> NerdGirl: which editor are you comfortable with?
<Howitzer> sudo  grubconf
<NerdGirl> notepad
<Howitzer> oh crap
<shadowjack> ethics, but is that even a bug? honestly, i wouldn't know. for all i know it's supposed to do that
<crimsun> NerdGirl: hmm, how about nano instead?
<ethics> shadowjack, devs normally can read english and will understand that kind of report from the less technical....they expect you to include some logs etc but reporter should tell you what they need.
<NerdGirl> goodnight everybody.  can't handle this right now anyway.
<GNULinuxer> NerdGirl: use gedit
<Howitzer> my X-Chat looks way too much like my Gnome Term :x
<crimsun> NerdGirl:
<crimsun> k
<shadowjack> ethics, logs?
<DekaPink> o.O
<DekaPink> My computer is playing music for no reason from no program. :3
<GNULinuxer> NerdGirl: do you have the monitor manual?
<Madpilot> good music?
<shadowjack> ethics, i know nothing of logs
<DekaPink> Some incomplete file from my friend... I clicked it to delete it and ubuntu started playing it. :3
<GNULinuxer> Madpilot: he's talking about the event sounds imo
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: actually her monitor was correctly detected, but something caused the init process to overshoot the clock
<hondje> manuals suck
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: whoops
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: we were going to try a hard-coded modeline for 1280x1024 @ 75 Hz
<chibifs> I think it's because xorg identifies it as the HP-P1100, and Xfree86 identifies it as the Compaq-P1100-- o_o;;.. It's a compaq refurbished with hp parts, but still supports 1920x1440, and monitor autodetection really peeves me.
<Madpilot> GNULinuxer: that was a feeble joke, actually... ;P
<ethics> shadowjack, if you report it they look and tell you...if you dont report it then never know it happens...
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: yeah ... even i would have said that
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: Alias Maya?
<GNULinuxer> Madpilot: lol
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: 1920 is only really supported in the 1110
<DekaPink> Oh good, it stopped. :3
<Howitzer> what is the initrd in grub?, because Minislack doesn't seem to have one :/
<GNULinuxer> Howitzer: it's the initial RAMdisk image
<chibifs> chibifs - It works fine in windows and with xfree86 :P
<chibifs> Er, Bob xD
<Howitzer> can you do without initrd?
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: yeah.. i found the hacked rpm dist, but there's an honest to god all-versions-of-linux iso out there somewhere :)
<GNULinuxer> Howitzer: it's not necessary if the FS drivers are built-in
<chibifs> Damn I'm out of it. :D
<ethics> shadowjack, normally they tell you what to do on the bug tracking site or in an app....i just came from debian to ubunto on one of my boxes so i dont know ubuntu bug methods etc but debians just has a bug reporting program and instructions are in that
<nickrud> Howitzer, if you compile your kernel yourself yes
<Howitzer> as in reiserfs?
<levander> Anybody know if autofs4 is enabled in the ubuntu kernels? autofs4 so that I can use autofs.
<se7enone> After installing xmms and dependencies, I run the thing but it freezes as soon as I press play. Any ideas?
<ethics> shadowjack, it may already be reported as a bug and not fixed yet....
<GNULinuxer> Howitzer: depends if ReiserFS, ext2 drivers are built-in or not
<shadowjack> ethics, but i don't know what "it" is
<GNULinuxer> se7enone: tell XMMS to use esd
<nickrud> Howitzer, exactly, the ubuntu kernel is very modularized, and the modules you need to boot are put in the initrd if my memory serves
<Howitzer> pfoe
<nickrud> pfoe? don't know that one
<Forty|> crimsun, ok now i repeated the steps with emu10k1 isntead
<chibifs> HrdwrBoB - http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/compaq/p1100.html It's this model.
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: there's a couple of torrents
<ethics> shadowjack, bugs are tracked by package.....wacom and hardware detection id guess without knowing the bts
<crimsun> Forty|: ok, now sudo modprobe -r snd_ca0106 && sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<ethics> shadowjack, bts: bug tracking system
<Forty|> already rmmod ca0106
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: only torrent site im really aware of since the death of suprnova is torrentreactor
<qt2> holy crap..
<qt2> the fints on this, look tiny... o.o;
<chibifs> But xorg is picking it up as http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/hp/hpp1110d2847w.html this model.
<crimsun> Forty|: so /proc/asound/cards should list your sblive
<Howitzer> Is this a valid GRUB Menu item?
<Howitzer> title Mini-Slack(ware)
<Howitzer> #:0 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other
<Howitzer> 	root (hd0,0)
<Howitzer> 	kernel  /dev/hda1/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11.10ata root=/dev/hda1
<Howitzer> oops
<Howitzer> sorry
<Howitzer> didn't knew it was that big :(
<weirdcreep> Ken Charles Barger, 47, accidentally shot himself to death in December in Newton, NC. Awakening to the sound of a ringing telephone beside his bed, he reached for the phone but grabbed instead a Smith & Wesson 38 Special, which discharged when he drew it to his ear.
<qt2> Computer__Guru, torrentspy is woot kthx... :o
<Forty|> yep
<Forty|> lists it
<Howitzer> okay
<Forty|> now... to test it if it works
<i`Gamers^Sugar`e> I would like some help finding instructions for installing the new version of ubuntu 64 bit
<Howitzer> i'm going to boot now \ o /
<ethics> shadowjack, if it does work consistantly when plugged in on an different hub to now or when plugged in after boot  you could get easy solution .....you can get a hub for like 30 buck leave it on your desk and plug in the table when you wanted too
<Computer__Guru> j0o 4r3 313373
<ethics> shadowjack, not the perfect solution but better than now 8)
<Seveas> i`Gamers^Sugar`e, just pop in the disk and answer the simple questions it asks :)
<qt2> Computer__Guru, ;)
<shadowjack> ethics, thanks. i guess i mess around with plugging and unpluggin my usb devices and see what happens
* chibifs sighs.
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: hola!
<Seveas> hi
<chibifs> Why in the world did I throw out my floppy? :/ I need to reinstall SmartBootManager on this laptop :/
<chibifs> Can't CD boot without it ;_;
<ethics> shadowjack, once you understand what is happening inside the system through those tests you may find a solution easier to identify.
<nickrud> chibifs, so, you're a bridge burner ;\
<Forty|> damnit i forgot the line
<Forty|> whats the command to unmute alsa?
<ethics> whats a floppy drive...looks at his boxes
<ethics> forty alsamixer
<ethics> forty m unmutes in that
<Seveas> amixer --toggle "Main"
<Seveas> (oslt)
<Computer__Guru> or just use kmix :D
<Seveas> amixer --toggle "Master"
* nickrud looks at his 8" floppies, and wishes he could still read them
<Computer__Guru> oh thats right, you're all gnome people ;)
<chibifs> nickrud - I'm rebuilding my computer into a monitor shell and replacing the display with an LCD, no room for floppies anymore :P
<Seveas> gnome-volume-control :)
<crimsun> Forty|: you also should push via82xx to something other than primary: echo "options snd-via82xx index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ethics> nickrud, i have a drive for 8" at work....its not able to be plugged into anythin since 1986
<Seveas> but he asked for a command :)
<chibifs> I want all of my computers to be portable :D
<againstme24> what is a good app for packet sniffing?
<GNULinuxer> againstme24: snort
<ethics> againstme24, ethereal
<concept10> Ethereal?
<againstme24> is that for wired or wireless or both?
<Seveas> againstme24, airsnort :)
<Computer__Guru> chibifs: lowes has universably mountable handles starting at $4.99 each
<chibifs> againstme24 - You know that packet sniffing is illegal in the US, right? :O
<ethics> ether ape if you just want a pretty idea of whos moving traffic
<nickrud> ethics, yeah, I think that's about the last time I read those things
<againstme24> im doing it on my network
<Computer__Guru> err universally
<chibifs> Computer__Guru - I'm not lugging around a full ATX tower wherever I go.
<crimsun> chibifs: please don't spread FUD. It's not illegal.
<againstme24> which one is good for a wired netowrk?
<hondje> since when is packet sniffing illegal?
<ethics> nickrud, good for evening up shelves and desks i find....
<chibifs> crimsun - That was a drug joke :P
<crimsun> heh
<Computer__Guru> chibifs: go get an old compaq suitcase computer, gut it, install a 9" lcd, and put your pc int here :D get creative with a dremel and you could mount a nice trackball ont he side :D:D
<nickrud> ethics, maybe we should ask pournelle if he still has something that reads them :)
<againstme24> is snort for a wired network?
<Forty|> hmmm
<ethics> actually packet sniffing other peoples traffic is technically illegal in some places...
<Forty|> ok, so now alsamixer shows the soundcard
<Forty|> but no sound
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> rumour has it, lamp is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<ethics> nickrud, but half my office leans without them....i cant put them to their real use hehee
<Computer__Guru> it's illegal in the US, unless the sniffer and sniffee are both ont he same lan
<chibifs> Computer__Guru - A suitcase was my first idea, but I want to keep the powersupply /inside/ of the device.
<Forty|> brb
<nickrud> ethics, paperbacks from goodwill are good for that
<ethics> nickrud, thats like the watchtower or some bible bashing book?
<ethics> nickrud im aussie i dont think we have them hehe
<crimsun> Forty|: paste the output from amixer onto the pastebin
<nickrud> ethics, heh
<Computer__Guru> chibifs: hrmmm.. go with nano-itx motherboards and Via C7M processors.. they consume less than 7watts @ 2Ghz, could easily run a system off a battery that way
<chibifs> Computer__Guru - New hardware isn't an option.
<nickrud> oooh, compaq luggables, I still see them in the surplus places
<Computer__Guru> yeah iom gonna get one and do exactly what i just told chibifs to do :D
<Madpilot> somebody locally built a luggable in one of those metal briefcases.
<Madpilot> can't remember which distro he runs on it. not ubuntu, anyway
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: that was basically my idea for the nano-itx system
* nickrud lugged them up and down construction sites, and still walks funny
<Computer__Guru> aluminum briefcase
<Computer__Guru> would be badass
<Raskall> I am published. The used my letter in the latest Linux Format (LXF69)
<ethics> i made an xbox portable out of a rack case for audo racks....stage music equipment
<Madpilot> I think his is m-atx. maybe even regular atx
<Raskall> And I am referring to ubuntu in the letter too.
<Madpilot> really luggable, not portable!
<umar_> hey any Linux Database Programmer here?
<Computer__Guru> ethics: I have a 7-xbox farm all running cromwell/gentooX performing a distributed networking experiment :D
<ethics> well it has a ups in it that runs the xbox for 4 hours 8)
<x55> has anyone had any troubles getting vlc  via apt-get?
<Computer__Guru> xboxen make AWESOME PC's if you know how to unsolder a ram chip and install a bigger one
<nickrud> gamers ;P
<ethics> Computer__Guru, hehe i have xboxen for my mythtv frontends at home 8)
<umar_> i have developed a database in SQL server in windows with from designed in Visual Basic
<ethics> best idea i had last year
<Computer__Guru> right on
<umar_> can i migrate to linux
<rob^> ethics, what can you do with mythtv on an xbox?
<ethics> Computer__Guru, waiting for the new one so i can emulate on linux
<artic_fox> Mono.net on AMD64?
<artic_fox> ....
<artic_fox> Any way to get started
<umar_> how can i host that database in linux
<ethics> rob^ all the frontend stuff....watch tv recorded proggys my mp3s  @)k of them and stuff...
<Computer__Guru> ethics: I used the DreamX as a guideline, got a 1.5ghz tulatin working, ripped out the two 32mb memory chips, and soldered in 4 128mb chips
<rob^> ethics, cool might check it out
<Computer__Guru> that's my main xbox, the one i play games with :D
<Computer__Guru> but you should see gentooX run on it WHEEEEEEEEEEE
<ethics> Computer__Guru, i just left mine as celes hehe they dont do much else hehe
<ethics> dreamx for my gaming one tho 8)
<Computer__Guru> dude gentoo SCREAMS on that box
<Computer__Guru> i didnt do dreamx, i just fabricated the board they use from radio shack parts :D
<ethics> xebian on mine...i hate compiling
<Computer__Guru> compiling is no problem when you actually have some ram
<aatim> hgjfjhg
<aatim> ghj
<aatim> gh
<aatim> jg
<aatim> hj
<ethics> hehe i just cant stand watching a box for hours then having run at the same speed as my mate with apt files hehe
<Computer__Guru> dude nevermind the proc upgrade, yank those two 32mb chips out, and install 4x64 or 4x128
<Computer__Guru> its not hard
<nickrud> ethics, a man after my one heart :)  This evening was the first time I was forced to compile something in over a year
<ethics> aatim....try to use those squiggly thing to form words
<Computer__Guru> just make sure its the same parity
<ethics> aatim its like apattern of them makes sense to everyone else if its the right pattern
<Computer__Guru> xebian will rock and roll on it
<Forty|> k back
<ethics> Computer__Guru, ill look into it...
<nickrud> Computer__Guru, xebian?
<Computer__Guru> vmware workstation 5 is coming in at 40k/s.. cant bitch about that
<goldfish> :)
<ethics> Computer__Guru, im thinking the new 360 wil be a bad thing for microsoft.....they are dagerously close to losing control
<Computer__Guru> ethics: or at the very least take an old or broken xbox pull the 2x32 out of it and put them iny our production box
<Forty|> ethics, you kidding? power on that sucker is awesome
<Forty|> crimsun, you there still?
<Computer__Guru> nickrud: xebian == debian for the xbox
<crimsun> Forty|: ?
<Forty|> ps3, although it has the cel processor
<Computer__Guru> the only thing that chokes the xbox is the lack of ram
<Computer__Guru> but, imo, 128 is still too little.. ymmv
<Forty|> crimsun, hey sorry, so i got everythign setup and it's actually running music in rhythmbox, however, no sound is coming
<nickrud> Computer__Guru, yeah, I'm slowly waiting for the site to load :)
<ethics> forty yeah but its going to be cracked and we get both games for linux and xbox emulation for any other boxes if we get enough time..
<crimsun> Forty|: paste the output from amixer onto the pastebin
<Computer__Guru> ethics: i hear xebian w/fluxbox rocks and rolls on a stock xbox
<ethics> Forty|, they are emulating to get backward comaptability which means we have a working emulator to copy
<ethics> Computer__Guru, yeah i stopped looking after i set up myth...ill find a new hobby on xbox 360 i think
<nickrud> oh, my god, you modders are intense :)
<Forty|> crimsun, i think it shows master at 0, so i dont think it's setting right when i edit with alsamixer
<Computer__Guru> ethics: the xbox community isnt very enthusiastic about the 360... it looks like its gonna be a nightmare
<Forty|> Computer__Guru, ps3 doesn't look much better
<ethics> hehe well its the geek in us....although i play sports too hehe and musician hehe
<Computer__Guru> sure doesnt
<anacron_> xbox 360 looks terrible ;D
<Forty|> Computer__Guru, the boomerang controllers are dumb
<qt2> err... where exactly do i change font colors in ubuntu?
<Forty|> i like the xbo360's online layout
<ethics> Computer__Guru, yeah but the mack guys on xbox scene are excited 8)
<Forty|> crimsun, its up btw
<anacron_> only goodlooking new console is that nintendo's one
<Computer__Guru> theyre supposed to be the most comfortable controller ever
<Madpilot> nickrud: modders are all insane!
<crimsun> Forty|: no, you need to turn up Master, unmute PCM, and turn up PCM
<goldfish> anacron_: yeah it looks nice.
<Computer__Guru> ethics: excited to see it, but wary of what its gonna take to crack it
<Madpilot> nickrud: and I should know, my windowed PC tower is full of red LEDs, just because I could...
<ethics> Computer__Guru, if we can get emulation working we can get xbox games on linux.....better than a console for alot of them....notice all the mod uploaders are linux...
<anacron_> Madpilot: i am? i don't think so *giggles*
<Computer__Guru> ethics: I was one of the first xbox crackers.. i started hacking boxen before there was even a completed bios :D 11/01
<Computer__Guru> yeah i know
<nickrud> I laid my soldering iron down years ago.  Maybe I'll take it up again. Not.
* Computer__Guru hs a matrix :D
<ethics> Computer__Guru, i started at 1.2 boxes helping out mates etc  never bothered about cashing in hehe
<anacron_> if i'll get one of those consoles someday, i probably just install snes emulator there and play those old good games :DDDD
<Computer__Guru> i don't do tsop mods, and i rarely use a chip that requires a drop of solder
<Computer__Guru> ethics: my first box was/is (still have it) a 1.0 w/matrix
<ethics> nickrud its amazing what you can do with a paperclip a soldering iron and a good idea....  ive fixed 42 inch monitors with that hehehe   i have one still hehe
* concept10 misses soldering :(
<Computer__Guru> i want a fuckin 42" monitor
<Computer__Guru> wow
<Computer__Guru> sell me one
<Madpilot> modding can be a useful art. my box runs cooler and has front ports for audio & USB, none of which it came with...
<Forty|> k thanks so much
<Forty|> do i need to do something to save everything so this will dot his everytime?
<ethics> Computer__Guru, 1.2 dies a powersupply death  im on 1.3 with x2 and something else evox maybee i flashed around
<Forty|> i of course noticed that i can't do rc-update add alsa default
<ethics> Computer__Guru, others are all tsops
<anacron_> Madpilot: usually modding is about making product better, not because of the looks :D
* nickrud will never return to the bench :)
<Computer__Guru> yeah my monster box has 4xUSB, 1xAC3-Audio, a 2 1/2" x 1" LCD, and purple LED's :D
<ethics> anacron_, more colours , spraypaiters than ever before tho
<Computer__Guru> it also has a tulatin 1.5ghz celeron, and 512mb ram
<Computer__Guru> and a xenium ice
<Computer__Guru> and a 250gb hdd
<Computer__Guru> heheh
<goldfish> any pics?
<anacron_> well getting stuff windowed and putting light's there is hot right now, but i think that's someway stupid, most of those stuff looks ugly
<Computer__Guru> not anymore.. not since my last windoze crash :(
<Forty|> are you two talking about xbox modding?
<nickrud> beige is good :P
<Computer__Guru> my son kidnapped it.. i cant even get on the damned thing these days
<crimsun> Forty|: no, it's fine now.
<anacron_> Forty|: not just xbox, other stuff as well
<Computer__Guru> Forty|: yar
<Forty|> ah ok
<ethics> you can have  a search for xbox case mod sites theres lots....some are step by step galleries some are just awesome results..
<Forty|> yea, mine is modded, but all i did was put a new switch on the back
<Tiago> hi
<Tiago> im n00b
<nickrud> hey, Tiago
<reka> Computer__Guru: you get your emulator sound back?
<IceDC571> doesnt tcl look lovely?
<Computer__Guru> www.casemods.com has an xbox section
<Computer__Guru> reka: yeah
<Forty|> was going to put a spinning set of blue leds behind the top xbox sign
<Tiago> downloading kubuntu
<Forty|> but im very lazy
<Computer__Guru> reka: problem was with keventd
<reka> Computer__Guru: righto
<ethics> Computer__Guru, hmm im looking at my xebian box thinking ubuntu would crossgrade on that 8)
<Computer__Guru> ethics: it most certainly would.... change your sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade :D
<anacron_> Forty|: it's not about lazyness when we nerd's are modding, it's for your country!
<Tiago> i have mepis currently installed on my pc and im going to install kubuntu over it is that safe?
<Tiago> i hav only been using linux for 2 days now
<ethics> Computer__Guru, may be my next crossgrade...i just came from etch/unstable
<Computer__Guru> and its definately an upgrade from xebian
<nickrud> Tiago, yes, that will work fine
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> HI to everyone.
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> I need some help here. Please.
<nickrud> Tiago, and, a good choice :)
<Tiago> i installed kde 3.4.1 and xorg on mepis and alot of apps became unstable
<Tiago> but kubuntu comes with xorg stock yeah?
<Computer__Guru> im gonna make some tea, take a piss, and grab my ice cream.. ill bbiaf
<nickrud> Tiago, yes
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> I need to update from GLIBC 2.1 to 2.2 or 2.3... what is the best way of doin that?
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> Ubuntu linux that is.
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> I'm new to linux.
<crimsun> GrAyRoCkStOnE: Ubuntu already has Glibc2.3
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> It says My version is 2.1
<crimsun> it's lying
<Tiago> nickrud, what should i do when installing kubuntu?
<crimsun> and what is "it"?
<ethics> ok well im off  footy tonight
<Tiago> shoudl i just install over my existing root and home partitions?
<reka> Tiago: yep, just delete the mepis partitions and then use the free space for kubuntu
<nickrud> Tiago, I'd save anything from the home partition (personal stuff) and install over
<crimsun> GrAyRoCkStOnE: for instance, ls /lib/libc*so
<Forty|> where does ubuntu leave its rc?
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> I'm trying to install ATI Radeon 9800 drivers.  When I go to raun the installer, it says I'm running Glibc 2.1
<nickrud> hi, reka
<Forty|> i want to have torsmo and fspanel load when openbox loads
* reka waves
<crimsun> GrAyRoCkStOnE: no. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Forty|> and i can't use xinitrc with gdm
<biharym> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*re@*.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by daniels
* weirdcreep was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (serial troll)
<GrAyRoCkStOnE> hmmm...
<reka> hehe...daniels scared biharym off :)
<Tiago> when instalingl kubuntu will i have an option to partition or a tool to partition or formar?
<nickrud> Tiago, yes, and it's pretty simple to do.
<spasmodo> anyone running nmap?
<nickrud> Tiago, I just did an install today, so my memory is fresh :)
<Tiago> will it be hard for some one like me? rmemeber i have only 2 days of linux experiance lol
<Tiago> lol im in windows now... and i feel so frustrated... i dont know why i just want linux
<spasmodo> Can someone offer advice on linking libraries (ln -s)?
<Dr_Willis> heh
<F-Stalkr> I have a stupid question...what's the root password by default?
<Forty|> Tiago, GO!
<Dr_Willis> Tiago,  hang in there! Youy can do it!
<Belutz> tiago: same thing with me... i just finished installing ubuntu :D
<nickrud> Tiago, as a general rule, hit the enter key just about everywhere in the install, it's pretty smart
<Madpilot> !sudo
<Dr_Willis> We belive in you!
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Forty|> F-Stalkr, there isn't a root by default
<Forty|> you use sudo
<nickrud> lol
<Madpilot> F-Stalkr: see ubotu's link for info
<F-Stalkr> how do I add a root?
<Forty|> because ubuntu, much like mac, thinks their users are too stupid to use root
<Dr_Willis> F-Stalkr,  best way is to learn to use the 'sudo
<Dr_Willis> F-Stalkr,  best way is to learn to use the 'sudo' habbit.
<nickrud> !tell F-Stalkr about rootsudo
<VIPER^|^> hello there
<spasmodo> Can someone offer advice on linking libraries (ln -s)?
<Computer__Guru> ive returned
<Dr_Willis> spamalope,  care to go into a little more details?
<F-Stalkr> thanks
<Computer__Guru> you may resume now
<nickrud> Computer__Guru, thanks for the warning :)
<Computer__Guru> netime
<Forty|> ttp://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<Tiago> man i cant wait
<Forty|> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<Forty|> sorry there ya go
* Computer__Guru is eating peanut butter cup ice cream with a fork
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis - are you talking too me?
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<Computer__Guru> basically, type: sudp passwd
<Tiago> some people over on mepis are saying ubuntu is slow... lol im wondering if they are running p2's or some thign?
<Dr_Willis> i forget.. :P
<reka> Forty|: :p
* Dr_Willis scrolls up.. heh heh...
<Tiago> snce alot of linyx users have slow comps
<Dr_Willis> Tiago,  ask them how they are benchmarking it.
<Tiago> i think it should ru wel on my pc
<Computer__Guru> ubuntu DOES come with a root account, it's just not initialized.. giving it a password does that
<The_Vox> damn, DMA makes a hell of a difference with CD/DVD burners
<reka> Tiago: what's the default desktop environment on mepis?
<Tiago> kde 3.3.1
<Tiago> xfree86
<Tiago> but i was running kde 3.4.1 and xorg on there today and it ran very fast with full visuals
<Tiago> but superkaramba wasent working right
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis - I want to install nmap 3,81 - but it needs a different library  libc6  2.3.2.ds1-21
<nickrud> bogomips is the only true measure of a machine
<spasmodo> ubuntu has -2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<Tiago> well considering there are 30 people in the mepis channel and 300 people in here lol it kinda says some thing
<spasmodo> I think they are pretty similar ?
<spasmodo> so I want to just make a link
<Computer__Guru> yeah bogomips is a good universal meter
<nickrud> lol
<Dr_Willis> spasmodo,  - How are you trying to install nmap?
<Computer__Guru> since everyone has a different interpretation of MHz
<Tiago> woops there are 400 people in here
<nickrud> Tiago, and, that's the lowest number I've ever seen here
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis - from source - I CAN get 3.75 from apt, but I hear 3.81 is much faster
<Computer__Guru> there really 400 ppl here??
<Dr_Willis> spasmodo,  just useing ln like that.. is not a great idea.. however from source it may want the developer files as well..
<Computer__Guru> wow
<Computer__Guru> and it's always the same old us talking
<Tiago> distro watch says it all... lol ubuntu is at the top
<Tiago> but kbuntu is some wher elike 14th
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis - 3.81 can install fine from source
<nickrud> gnome rules ;P
<Computer__Guru> well, thats only fair
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis but then when I want to install other stuff
<Tiago> how come people rather use gnome with ubuntu then kde?
<Computer__Guru> as far as *I* am concerned, kubuntu isnt a distro, it's a part of ubuntu
<reka> Tiago: er, you really shouldn't measure something simply by numbers
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis it says that it needs the libc6 with 'ubuntu' in the name
<Tiago> im not... just using it as an example
<nickrud> Tiago, mainly, because canonical provides ubuntu (the gnome version) and a lot of quality volunteers provide kubuntu.
<Tiago> it seems that gnome is more popular amungst ubuntu users
<Computer__Guru> ./msg lilo stop spamming me
<Tiago> what does gnome have over kde?
<Dr_Willis> spasmodo,  Hmm.. not sure. Ive always had things install what they need. :P the joy of apt-get.
<Computer__Guru> absolutely nothing
<nickrud> Tiago, not much, just preference
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis heh heh
<coreyo> what is the correct way to have setserial automatically run a command on bootup?
<spasmodo> Dr_Willis thanks
<kjon> I can't burn cd's over 22x. I read something about cdrecord priority. How do I change it without being root?
<Tiago> oh
<Computer__Guru> kde is more feature rich - by far - than gnome at the expense of a few more megs of ram and a few more cpu cycles
<Tiago> i have seen some very beautiful gnome desktops...
<Dr_Willis> wife was able to understand kde with no help.. :P gnome is cleaner but just different enough in some ways that has her mad. :P
<The_Vox> kjon: first do this and tell me what it answers: sudo hdparm /dev/cdrom
<nickrud> Except, maybe for hp, tigert, and a few others whose nicks I don't know
<The_Vox> kjon: I had that problem...until I turned on DMA
<Tiago> i just like eyecandy
<reka> Dr_Willis: understandable if she's used to windows
<kjon> The_Vox: I've managed myself to get udma 66 and multisect working on my optical drives.
<kjon> /dev/cdrom:
<kjon>  IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<kjon>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<kjon>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<kjon>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<kjon>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<kjon>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<reka> now that i've used gnome for so long, i keep looking at the upper right for the clock whenever i have to use windows :)
<Nsaneice> I am used to Windows, been using Ubuntu for four days or so...
<reka> kjon: pastebin please
<Nsaneice> I like Gnome better and KDE, the package manager in KDE is odd
<kjon> sorry reka T-T I won't do it again T-T
<hondje> Nsaneice: aren't you on dslr?
<Computer__Guru> Nsaneice: synaptic runs just fine in kde
<Nsaneice> Yes I am on DSLr
<Computer__Guru> Nsaneice: K->Run Command->kdesu synaptic
<reka> kjon: no probs, just in future... more than 3 lines: pastebin
* hondje is smitedogg there
<Nsaneice> Ahh haa!
<The_Vox> kjon: ok, then just use sudo -s -H to become root to do whatever it is you want to do with cdrecord
<Nsaneice> I knew someone on DSLr was working on Backports
<hondje> :) No, that's jdong
<Nsaneice> or something to that effect
<hondje> Feel free to join #atu sometime
<Nsaneice> IC
<kjon> but, Is there another way without being root? - I mean, by creating some sort of special group... I don't know.
<Nsaneice> Can you split the windows in X-chat?
<hondje> I don't think you can do anything but tabs, but I'm not sure on that
<Nsaneice> Bleh..
<Burgundavia> Nsaneice, new channel window
<r2d4> My gnome is not starting. How can I see the error messages? Now it just tries to start and then dumps me back at the login screen.
<Computer__Guru> kjon: yes. there is.. setup k3b as root, and tell it to use the group cdrom
<Burgundavia> you can also split a specific channel by hitting ctrl-i
<greatzky> so yeah
<greatzky> i have no idea how to mount my NTFS drives :(
<hondje> Nsaneice: you won't miss much, everyones asleep at this time
<Amorakhelp> Is Amorak safe to use?
<greatzky> or even whre to make the directory
<reka> r2d4: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Amorakhelp> it adds cookies to fetch lyrics
<Nsaneice> hondje: Ok..
<kjon> Computer__Guru: And afterward I have to add myself to that group and that might solve this problem... right?
<r2d4> reka: thanks.
<Computer__Guru> right
<Nsaneice> hondje: I need to be sleeping, but someone woke me up at 10 CST..
<reka> greatzky: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab (credit goes to Seveas)
<hondje> hehe
<Computer__Guru> hey there.. vmware is done :)
<Computer__Guru> now to go get maya
<Tiago> lol i dont have to worry about the problem of looking in the top right for my clock both my windows and kde have the taskbar/kicker at the top with the click on the right
<hondje> I should be too, but I get two weeks vacation coming up, so I'm slacking :)
<Nsaneice> Heh
<thesamet> is there any Webshots user here?
<greatzky> would anyone be able to help me with stupid basic linux questions?
<thesamet> greatzky, yes
<nickrud> greatzky, probably :)
<Tiago> want to know the best reason for having the taskbar at the top? becouse at the bottem you wont see a drop shadow XD
<kjon> It might sound stupid, but... how the hell do I configure k3b? I know that some utility exists, but what was it name?
<Computer__Guru> the BEST reason for your taskbar at the top is my docker is at the bottom :D
<Nsaneice> For me Taskbar and Docker are in the same bar..
<Tiago> yes thats is also a great reason
<Nsaneice> Frees up a tittle screen
<Tiago> as i have a dock in both windows and kde at the bottem
<Tiago> that makes sence
<Tiago> but eyecandy my friend
<Tiago> lol
<Computer__Guru> Nsaneice: my desktop --> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26283
<holycow> Tiago, thats the stupidest reason i' ve everheard
<holycow> :)
<Tiago> lol
<Computer__Guru> im an eyecandy enthusiast as well
<Tiago> agreed
<Computer__Guru> and i take vast pride in my desktop
<geronimo> Hello French ??
<holycow> i'm a designer, i've seen it all and know how to make it, as a result i think i'm jaded
<hyphenated> geronimo: #ubuntu-fr
<reka> the transparency is nice
<Nsaneice> Looks nice. :)
<kjon> I couldn't manage myself to configure k3b. Any hints? (please)
<holycow> kjon, what do you mean 'configure'?
<Tiago> Computer__Guru, im still waiting for the site to load
<nickrud> I look at my bland desktop, and wonder why I ever had anything anything between me and my work
<geronimo> speak french ??
<Nsaneice> Need to find a place to put my screen shot and I can show you my desktop..
<holycow> k3b actually will tell you what you need to install additionally ... so thats basically all you need to add?
<Computer__Guru> kjon: the name of the app escapes me... just type k3 int he command line and hit tab twice for a list
<Nsaneice> Non, parla vous Francais.
<geronimo> je suis franais
<kjon> holycow: Can't burn cds at 52x, dma stuff is fine. Seems an issue with priority. I need to be root to burn faster....
<goldfish> #ubuntu-fr
<holycow> oh, i've never heard of that
<Computer__Guru> why do you need to burn at 52x anyways
<Computer__Guru> 48x or even 32x isnt fast enough for you?
<hondje> crank it to 11
<Computer__Guru> i mean comeon
<Dr_Willis> to save 30 sec!
<kjon> Because I can't stand burning at 20~18x.
<reka> 52x drives don't even get that high iirc
<Tiago> Computer__Guru, your desktop is the s3x0r!111
<Nsaneice> Oui, Francais est porcaw --->  #ubuntu-fr
<reka> at least mine doesn't
<geronimo> bonjour Goldfish
<Computer__Guru> Tiago: I know, rate it :) thx
<kjon> and my dvd burning sucks... I need more speed man.... T-T
<Tiago> i dont like the icons though
<goldfish> geronimo: bonjour
<nickrud> over 30 disks, that's a few minutes ;)
<Computer__Guru> i love em
<reka> Computer__Guru: why not just buy a mac? ;)
<geronimo> enfin un french
<Tiago> wait till u see my desktop
<Computer__Guru> reka: two words: closed source
<kjon> Any hints? (before my head blows....)
<Nsaneice> le franais que l'aide est ici, # ubuntu-franc, dsol je suis trs rouill  mes deux annes de Franais dans le lyce.
<Computer__Guru> someone should tell artic fox how to spell arctic
<Computer__Guru> Nsaneice: i think it's #ubuntu-fr
<geronimo> je voi que tu parle bien quand meme
<Nsaneice> woops
<Tiago> this is my windows desktop http://img346.imageshack.us/img346/686/windowsdesktop1mj.jpg
<Computer__Guru> kjon: i suppose you could setuid cdrecord, but i dont think thats gonna solve your problem
<Computer__Guru> being root shouldnt have anything to do with how fast cdrecord works
<hondje> Why isn't this #ubuntu-en?
<reka> kjon: isn't there a speed setting in the preferences? (haven't used it myself)
<Computer__Guru> because english is the main language for ubuntu
<Tiago> i think my windows desktop is the s3x0r!11111
<Nsaneice> Dsol il n'est pas, # ubuntu-franc, il est #ubuntu-fr
<Tiago> but my ubuntu wll be bettewr
<Nsaneice> Soo soo rusty at French
<Computer__Guru> Tiago: that's windows? rock on
<hyphenated> hondje: because the world is full of bias toward english-speakers, I guess
<Tiago> lol yeah who would have know xp could look that good?
<reka> Tiago: hello fellow aussie :)
<Tiago> but im bored of windows so im giving linux a try
<Computer__Guru> I'm FAMOUS
<Tiago> ^^
<Computer__Guru> I've been immortalized in a screenshot
<geronimo> desole suis oblige de partir je comprend rien a l'englais
<rok47> what did u use to make your desktop like that tiago?
<Tiago> are u in melb bro?
<Computer__Guru> Tiago: that object desktop?
<reka> Tiago: heh, i must say....that's pretty good for xp
<hondje> Is this the guy that got banned for refusing to listen about going to #ubuntu-fr?
<reka> Tiago: yep...bit cold, ey?
<Tiago> tell me about it
<tiglionabbit> Tiago: wow dude, I am impressed.  How'd you get the gkrellm style calendar, mac OS dock, and the clock widget?
<Tiago> im going clubbing tonight too
<kjon> reka: Yep. And I chose "full throttle"... (52x). Cdrecord kicks back automatically if the cd can't handle higher speeds; however, even if I chose 24x (or whatever higher) I can't burn over 18x...
<Nsaneice> hondje: You got me..
<Computer__Guru> i think it's object desktop
<hondje> Nsaneice: Not you :)
<Nsaneice> hondje: But his broken french hurts my head
<kjon> why??? T-T
<Computer__Guru> Tiago: answer me q, fewl :D
<Tiago> i use KONFABULATOR for the widgets, RKlauncher for the dock, Yz Shadow for the shadows
<Computer__Guru> oh wow
<Computer__Guru> how does it affect performance?
<tiglionabbit> Tiago: where'd you learn about these thingies?
<reka> Tiago: as if windwos wasn't bloated already. ;)
<Tiago> runs very well
<Computer__Guru> on what hardware?
<Tiago> im a windows freak
<Computer__Guru> i gotta say
<Tiago> i have allways loved windows and customizing windows lol
<hondje> That's not something you see on freenode everyday
<Tiago> but im over it now
<Computer__Guru> thats a nice fuckin desktop, regardless of the os
<tiglionabbit> Tiago: well you'll probably like linux once you get into it.  You can change...  Everything
<Nsaneice> Here is my desktop. :/   http://img330.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot0df.png
<Tiago> im running a 2500+ @ 3410+ 512 ddr3200 cl2 dual chan, 5600 ultra 256mb... the comps about a year old
<Nsaneice> Its just kinda there. :|
<hondje> Nsaneice: nice alien dude
<Tiago> yeah love linux
<Computer__Guru> how do you think allt hat would run on my p4-1.7 w/384 and a crappy 16mb ati rage pro 128 ultra video card?
<Nsaneice> hondje: Its Spawn
<Computer__Guru> hondje: that's spawn
<hondje> oh
<hondje> http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/Screenshot.png
<Computer__Guru> Nsaneice: very minimalistic.. i like it
* hondje isn't fancy
<Tiago> i have longhorn build 5048 on here as well
<kjon> well, seems I'm gonna to give up....
<Computer__Guru> hondje's desktop is very clean
<kjon> seems to much for me... '
<Tiago> Computer__Guru, should run fine on ur system
<Nsaneice> I need a trash can on the desktop..
<Computer__Guru> wooohooo
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/desktop.png
<Amaranth> I win. :D
<Computer__Guru> sin city is over halfway done transcoding
<Computer__Guru> but ill tell ya
<Tiago> Amaranth, dont make me rip out my longhorn desktop screenshot lol
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<Computer__Guru> kmediafactory SUCKS BALLS for creating DVD's
<Amaranth> Mine isn't vaporware, just breezy.
<Nsaneice> I have a longhorn build some where in this mess..
<Tiago> the next installment of windows will be an eyecandy feast
<Amaranth> well, the icon theme will be in breezy eventually
<Amaranth> Tiago: Doesn't mean it will look nice.
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: my desktop is sexier than that :D and alexis bledel is sexier than that broad :D
<Nsaneice> Heck ya, longhorn is all round now
<Tiago> you will need to take ur eyes to the dentist after using longhorn
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Show me.
<Tiago> i think m$ has the resources to hire some one t make a realy nice theme this time
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26283
<hondje> I doubt one can top Amaranth
<hondje> Amaranth wins
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Ugly as sin.
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: No offense. :)
<Amaranth> That theme is just so...forced.
<nickrud> I never seem to get work done with backgrounds like that :)
<Computer__Guru> Tiago: longhorn depends far too heavily on xml, and slower pc's are gonna take a year to load it.. xp runs fine on a 266 w/256+ ram.. longhorn will need at LEAST a 1.3GHz regardless of ram to make you not want to kill yourself waiting for it to load
<Tiago> i cant wait to be running longhorn final, linux and os x tiger all on my pc :D
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: there's nothing at all forced about it :) it flows perfectly
<Tiago> not to far away ether
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Then you're screenshot is very grainy.
<Computer__Guru> the MS xml parser is a very slow and bulky beast
<Tiago> well its 2005 people shouldent be using slow pc's any more...
<Amaranth> and, like, not at all what your desktop looks like
<hondje> why not?
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: it shouldn't be...
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Things don't flow at all, it's all cramped in.
<Tiago> if people stop buying new pc's the economy will go broke
<hondje> So?
<tiglionabbit> woo cool, apache works.  K here's my desktop then http://nickr.kicks-ass.net/~nick/desktop.png
<hondje> If it runs, why buy a new one
<Computer__Guru> not to me its not
<tiglionabbit> not too much class, but I had fun with the launchers
<Nsaneice> I have a 233mhz 128Sdram Dell laptop with 4gb HDD it runs XP nicely
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: And leaning on transparency to try to get an 'awe' factor.
<Nsaneice> perfect for my brother and Gaim
<Tiago> i found the s3xyest gnome desktop online... ill upload it for you all to look at
<Tiago> it almost made me wana install gnome
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: :D I only turned it on for the screenshot.. this vid card cant handle it.. btw ive dumped the glossy osx for the brushed one and i think it looks a lot betetr
<Computer__Guru> btw, all, tiglionabbit wins. his desktop is really suave
* Amaranth *hates* brushed metal
* holycow too
<rob^> !factoid
<ubotu> rob^: I give up, what is it?
<Computer__Guru> i like it a lot
* Amaranth doesn't understand how people can think these themes look nice
<Amaranth> The important parts are the little things
<Computer__Guru> i need to convince dave to enable port 80 passthrough for me
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> I like the Amaranth theme
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<hondje> with gartoon icons
<hondje> it doesn't glare out at my eyes
<Tiago> i dont like the theme of osx... looks like a gay man cummed all over it... but i like the ideas they come up with... such as docks and widgets
<Computer__Guru> my theme does look nice :) almost everyone i show it to loves it.. and it stops people who come over dead in their tracks
<rob^> ubotu factoid is a list of commonly used factoids, found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: hey thanks man
<hondje> the human theme is too brown
<tiglionabbit> I found the background image on 4chan
<hondje> clearlooks is nice though
<pax> any snoopy guru around, I purged and removed snoopy, but the sucker is still showing on my logs, just wont go away?
<Computer__Guru> at some point i'll get bored enough to design a theme fromt he ground up
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/shiny.png and http://www.realistanew.com/shiny3.png
<Howitzer> gX aaaall the way
<Howitzer> a niiiiiice dark theme
<Computer__Guru> i gotta say i like your icon set, Amaranth
<Computer__Guru> a lot
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: It'll be in breezy. :)
<holycow> the other thing about themes, is that they are essentially pointless
<Amaranth> It's from AndyFitz
<holycow> a: i never ever see my desktop
<Tiago> what happened to the aussie guy?
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: port it over to kde :D
<holycow> and i have a dual monitor at 1600x1200 each
<Amaranth> (the guy who did the Human icons)
<Madpilot> Gnome makes it pretty easy to mix'n'match your own themes. I like that
* Nsaneice Looks for Breezy..
<holycow> second i don't care what the window border looks like because frankly its just 3 icons in the top right
<Amaranth> It's not in breezy right now.
<Howitzer> how do you theme you're mouse-pointer.??
<Tiago> every one bow down http://img317.imageshack.us/img317/4859/screenshot16qw0rs.png
<Tiago> tell me this isent sexy
<AndyFitz> Tiago,  I'm the aussie guy
<Tiago> makes me want to use gnome
<tiglionabbit> isn't Amaranth's the default XFCE icon set?
<Madpilot> what's that purple thing, taigo?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: no
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: It's humility
<Tiago> i duno its not my desktop
<Howitzer> omfg
<Howitzer> Tiago, is tht yours?
<Computer__Guru> Tiago: my daughter would love it... wife probably would too... there something you need to tell us? :D
<Amaranth> Tiago: Nice try.
<Tiago> any way i gota run
<hondje> That's not very sexy, I don't like milk
<Amaranth> I like Milk more than brushed metal
<hondje> milk gives me a headache, too much brightness
<Howitzer> daaamn
<Computer__Guru> i like brushed metal as long as everything gets brushed the same
<hondje> clearlooks and amaranth are the only ones I like
<txsky> help me
<Howitzer> i want that theme
<Tiago>   lol
<tiglionabbit> I love that.  What is the thing on the left, gaim buddy list?  I want mine to look like that
<hondje> I like those icons though
<Tiago> i like longhorns aero
<Amaranth> I like the panel there, kinda.
<Computer__Guru> which between panther-gtk2-brushed and baghira 0.6a, they actually match
<anacron_> what where now?
<Amaranth> It's a bit overloaded.
<tiglionabbit> heh, you can define any icons, I love that.  On my desktop, I didn't use any default icons.  I just searched the net for a suitible image to stick there
<Amaranth> Tiago: Why?
<tiglionabbit> shoved in some gifs and pngs and such
<Amaranth> Tiago: Do you have a screenshot of something I haven't seen? (something that doesn't look like ass)
<Computer__Guru> icons look a lot better as a set
<AndyFitz> Amaranth,  the icons have changed  ( well the arrows and a few little things )
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/humility-icons.tar.bz2
<anacron_> Tiago: oh my god thats cool :D
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Damn you, I felt special. :P
<Madpilot> <evil grin> my desktop currently has pussy showing. it beats Amaranth's lady. here ya go: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1319/warbard4ul.png :)
<hondje> muwahah, now we have his power
<Computer__Guru> hey andy, those gnome icons, kde icons, or just a bunch of png's?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Please don't post adult content.
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: GNOME
<hondje> Madpilot: very nice sir
<hondje> that's a whole lot of weather
<Madpilot> Amaranth: it's not. honest. check the url
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: that's the prettiest pussy ive seen in ages
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Those are the icons I'm using in my screenshots.
<Computer__Guru> ah
<Madpilot> !joke
<ubotu> it has been said that joke is Joke, v. i. L. jocari.   To do something for sport, or as a joke; to be merry in words   or actions; to jest. (1913 Webster)
<Amaranth> haha
<Computer__Guru> AndyFitz: port that icon theme to kde :D
<AndyFitz> computer__guru, they are svg
<Amaranth> it's beatrix
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: wow, do you think you have enough launchers and temperature monitors?  I bet you're so busy, you can't click twice to open an application
<holycow> Madpilot, you need one of the jumping cats pics instead i think
<AndyFitz> computer__guru,  join the ubuntu-art mailing list
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Looks like GTK 1.x with Human icons.
<Computer__Guru> that's a really nice desktop, Madpilot
<Madpilot> lots of weather, yup. I'm a pilot, we're all weather-addicts
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: personally, I just stuck a mini-launcher on mine, so if it's not on my quick buttons I type it
<AndyFitz> that may be done once the set is at a reasonable density.
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Would ubuntu-art be a good place to request an icon for Smeg?
<Computer__Guru> the background does it all
<Madpilot> Amaranth: let me check, it's a hand-rolled theme
<AndyFitz> Amaranth,  yeah  or just PM me .  what did you have in mind ?
<anacron_> Tiago: what theme is that?
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Something that makes it obvious it's a menu editor, I guess.
<Computer__Guru> I'd like a kubuntu icon to use for my k-menu :D
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: And fits in with your kickass new theme.
<hondje> AndyFitz: I like these icons
<Computer__Guru> in assorted colors
<Madpilot> Human icons, ThinIce controls, Clearlooks borders
<tiglionabbit> will breezy have an in-depth theme editor?
<tiglionabbit> like one that allows you to assign and swap out individual icons, and parts of themes?
<tiglionabbit> that would be funner than editing a tar.gz and throwing it in
<Amaranth> Only one bad thing about my background image. She's so distracting I lose things on my desktop. ;)
<hondje> put the icons in the center right
<Nsaneice> This is going to sound stupid; but is Breezy going to be a new rls of Ubuntu?
<hondje> then you'll naturally look for them there
<hondje> Nsaneice: yep, the next one
<holycow> oddly i find the ubuntu brown desktop easy on the eyes
<Nsaneice> Cool
<Computer__Guru> i rotate between 6 images of alexis bledel, 6 images of jessica alba, 6 images of denise richards, and six images of sarah michelle gellar
<hondje> it's easy on the eyes, I agree
<holycow> its perfectly unobtrusive without being completely boring single colour
<hondje> it's just hard to find a background that works with ti
<Amaranth> hondje: haha, that might work
<Amaranth> holycow: me too
<Amaranth> holycow: i just like the clearlooks brown a little better
<holycow> hondje, i mean wallpaper too
<holycow> Amaranth, *nod*
<hondje> I think its too dark
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Which icon gets used for the show desktop button on the panel?
<holycow> adjust your gamma -_-
<holycow> hehe
<rob^> can anyone offer me some feedback on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<AndyFitz> gnome-fs-desktop
<Amaranth> can't be
<rob^> what you would like to see etc
<AndyFitz> but the applet seems to screw it up
<Amaranth> looks nothing like it
<Forty|> for debian, setting a static IP address, i can do this in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tiglionabbit> what is smeg?
<Amaranth> oh, i see
<hondje> holycow: I like my gamma :-(
<holycow> Forty|, yes
<Amaranth> it's using 24x24?
<AndyFitz> gnome-fs-desktop  .  but I'm not sure what size its using
<holycow> Forty|, but why, you have a gui for that
<Amaranth> no, but it should be...
<AndyFitz> whatever size its using its not using the one I made for it
<holycow> system/admin/networking
<Forty|> holycow, bah to gui, i like nano :-)
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: menu editor
<holycow> hondje, i kid! :)
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: I think it's zooming either the 22 or 24 one.
<hondje> ;)
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: how'd you get it?
<tiglionabbit> !smeg
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: I wrote it.
<ubotu> well, smeg is a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Nsaneice> I like nano too, I think it is from installing Gentoo
<tiglionabbit> really?
<AndyFitz> Amaranth, if you figure out a fix please post it to the list
<Amaranth> Yes. :)
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Ok.
<rob^> I'll take that as a no
<Forty|> Nsaneice, same here, i got use to it from Gentoo
<Nsaneice> I think I might remove gedit, and only use nano
<jsgotangco> its a very small app to remove
<Amaranth> note to self: don't delete the icon theme that's in use
<Nsaneice> Every bit helps..
<hondje> lol
<holycow> Amaranth, hahah!
<tiglionabbit> sheesh, if i were using gentoo, I'd use vim
<holycow> i dub that theme 'borked'
<Nsaneice> 1624kB
<AndyFitz> amaranth, smeg isnt using the proper icon sizes
<concept10> Problem: My server box says "CMOS Error" after the initial boot test and it always crashes, anyone have a clue on what this means?  Does this mean the BIOS battery is dead?  (it doesnt remember settings)
<tiglionabbit> I got used to nano and emacs long ago, switching to vim recently after becoming obsessed with nethack which uses similar keys
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: lmao, if you remove the 22x22 and 24x24 gnome-fs-desktop icons it seems to work perfectly
<AndyFitz> http://www.realistanew.com/shiny.png  looks like a resized icon
<Amaranth> oh, it's probably using the gnome theme one
<hondje> oh no, tiglionabbit is hooked
<hondje> nethack should be illegal
<tiglionabbit> lol
<r2d4> how can I search available deb packages in repositories without using synaptic and from the command line?
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: You mean the foot on the window border?
<r2d4> like rpm -q xyz
<holycow> hondje, speaking of games, i gotta get someone to write a networking component to gltron
<holycow> the game is decent with a good theme actually
<hondje> gltron is fun
<tiglionabbit> I haven't played it in a few days though, I think I've had enough of it.  My high score was in the 5 digit numbers, got to level 9 and died by accidentally punching a cockatrice in the face
<hondje> I always go back to bzflag though
<Madpilot> in breezy is the gnome foot in the top left corner replaced with a Ubuntu circle?
<holycow> oh i had to permanently remove bzflag
<holycow> i got addicted to that for about a week
<holycow> i couldn't stop playing that for some reason
<Burgundavia> Madeye, no
<Madpilot> scorched3d is my nemesis.
<AndyFitz> amaranth,  no the icons in the tree
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, no
<Madpilot> or gnome-mine...
<holycow> it's not like its an incredible game, something about the fast pace of it tho and the competitiveness
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Getting rid of the 22x22 and 24x24 icons seems to have fixed the show desktop button.
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: it's using the scalable one, i guess
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: those are whatever the default cellrenderer height is
<AndyFitz> yeah thats kinda dodgy  ,  it should use the 22x22 one
<hondje> holycow: ah HAH, that's where I recognize your nick, from hepcat
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: I mean it's using the scalable one now, it's it sizing it right. It looks perfect.
<holycow> eh >_>
<AndyFitz> wish it was the sharper
<hondje> why does everyone hate the gnome foot next to applications?
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: hmm, putting in the 22x22 one again seems to either use that one correctly or do nothing
<cat> hey if i have debian and i want to update debian sarge to ubuntu can i do it with the source list? of ubuntu?
<niran> AndyFitz, src/AppInstall.py:132: GtkWarning: Theme directory mimetypes48x48/apps of theme humility-icons has no size field
<niran> AndyFitz, that's weird.
<hondje> cat: yeah, if you use pinning, but it can get ugly] 
<cat> it can? how?
<Burgundavia> cat, yes
<hondje> using /etc/apt/preferences
<Burgundavia> cat, what are you running
<cat> debian sarge
<Burgundavia> cat, ouch
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: I can't make it break anymore. I put the 22x22 and 24x24 ones back in.
<Burgundavia> cat, sarge is newer than our stable
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Try removing the applet and adding it back in.
<cat> but i want to try out ubuntu i already sign up for the cds, but i've waited it for 2 months and still nothing
<Burgundavia> cat, sarge --> hoary is not easy and breezy is not very stable right now
<Nsaneice> It took a while to get mine, prolly 4 months..
<Nsaneice> I asked for 5 x86 and they sent 20
<Nsaneice> big goofs
<reka> cat: took ~10 weeks for me here in aus
<reka> cat: depends where you are i guess
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> did ya pay for them?
<hondje> cat: http://www.argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html  <--- you can use that, and be careful
<cat> oh
<hondje> doing it that way assumes you're not a newbie
<cat> so what should i do then?
<cat> just keep on waiting?
<Burgundavia> cat, wait for a while
<cat> well my question is what's the differents between debian and ubuntu?
<Madpilot> there are Hoary CDs for *sale* on EBay. that's just wrong...
<reka> cat: i got sick of it and burned the ISO....cd arrived the next week. :)
<hondje> Madpilot: that's gross :(
<tiglionabbit> cat: uh...  ubuntu people are nicer?
<cat> well can someone answer my question
<cat> oh they are?
<tiglionabbit> yes, we are
<cat> oh nice
<Nsaneice> I think they are. :)
<Madeye> Burgundavia,  yes?
<Madpilot> hondje: I was surprised, but I guess it's not illegal. it just stinks, and it's abuse of the free mailout system...
<reka> cat: well, there's the more frequent releases
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu is a very friendly community.  We try to make things simple and nice.
<cat> cool,
<hondje> yeah, that's sad...I can see charging for shipping, but making a profit is gross
<cat> i wish i can code for you people,
<hondje> kinda like how linspire wants you to PAY for gcc
<holycow> i like how they sell antivirus software
<holycow> -_
<holycow> -_-
<Nsaneice> Lindows && Linspire are dirty
<Burgundavia> lets not hack down linspire
<Burgundavia> this is #ubuntu
<ztonzy> hmm, I need PDF viewer in Firefox, any tip ?
<Burgundavia> and every desktop linspire takes away from windows is still a good thing
<hondje> Why?
<VIPER^|^> is there a way to install 2.4 now
<holycow> ztonzy, you DON'T want a pdf viewere in fox
<VIPER^|^> on ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> lol
<Madpilot> $40 (Cdn) OEM for Linspire. huh...
<holycow> you want A SEPARATE viewere for pdf
<Burgundavia> ztonzy, install evince
<tiglionabbit> holycow: I'm sure there is one though..
<ztonzy> holycow, hehe :) okej...
<ztonzy> Burgundavia, what's that ?
<holycow> ztonzy, try evince
<Burgundavia> ztonzy, pdf/document viewer
<tiglionabbit> hm, I like evince's webpage.  So many screenshots
<tiglionabbit> it's like, you can talk about it, but can you PROVE it?
<Computer__Guru> *** YOU'RE USING automake (GNU automake) 1.9.4.
<Computer__Guru> *** KDE requires automake 1.6.1 or newer
<Computer__Guru> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<Computer__Guru> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<ztonzy> holycow & Burgundavia , thanks
<Computer__Guru> that's RETARDED
<Burgundavia> Computer__Guru, automake is fun
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: rofl
<Nsaneice> hehe
<eliUbuntu> anyone tried out breezy yet?
<Burgundavia> eliUbuntu, yes, broken
<Madpilot> automake can't count...
<Computer__Guru> im using newer than 1.6.1
<Computer__Guru> how do i fix this?
<Burgundavia> Computer__Guru, install another automake
<Burgundavia> they are parallel installable
<Computer__Guru> isnt it bad to install two versions of a package?
<ztonzy> Burgundavia, how do I setup it for FF ?
<Computer__Guru> ok
<Nsaneice> That is like when I was working on XFCE4 and it said I needed GLib 2.3.4 or >= but it found 2.6.8
<tiglionabbit> say guys, exactly how safe is gparted?  I'm about to resize a fat32 partition.  I haven't defragmented it lately....
<eliUbuntu> Burgundavia: broken as in... lot of bugs?
<hondje> Computer__Guru: apt-get install automaken, it'll show you what versions they have...automake1.6 probably would work
<Burgundavia> eliUbuntu, somewhat
<hondje> not that it isn't retarded
<tiglionabbit> I'm nearly cutting it in half, but coming 2 gigs away from the data that's already on it..
<Computer__Guru> got it
<Computer__Guru> 1.6.3 hopefully this stupid cvs script will work now
<Computer__Guru> absolutely retarded
<Computer__Guru> yaknow gyach-e does the same thing
<eliUbuntu> Burgundavia, so you would not recommend trying it out at the moment, correct?
<Computer__Guru> you have to make symlinks for VERY old library files
<Burgundavia> eliUbuntu, yes, wait a few weeks
<hondje> Computer__Guru: it'd probably be easier to futz with configure.in
<eliUbuntu> ok... Burgundavia, do you by any chance use AMD64 option for ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> i fixed it, Burgundavia's idea worked. i installed automake 1.6.3 and its fine
<reka> tiglionabbit: there's always a risk involved when you mess around with partitions.   IMO, you should defrag first.
<reka> tiglionabbit: and backup...
<tiglionabbit> =[ but that would involve booting into windows
<Computer__Guru> kwin-styles should come in some sort of package format
<Burgundavia> eliUbuntu, no
<eliUbuntu> tiglionabbit, reka says wise words when stating backup
<gyaresu> anyone had any luck with a CD cataloguing programme like 'whereisit' in windows?
<reka> eliUbuntu: though i'm sure tiglionabbit knows that...he's helped a lot of people in here.  just wanted to say it anyway :)
<mgcross> hello all
* reka waves
<Nsaneice> Hiya
<hondje> what's cd cataloguing?
<mgcross> can you tell me if I can burn an .mds/.mdf file in linux?
<hondje> to keep track of what's on which disk?
<eliUbuntu> reka, thanks for the message :) tiglionabbit i didnt mean to be annoying on my part. i just have seen too many people crumple over losing their partitions on resizing
<holycow> its keeping track of your warez collection hondje
<holycow> you remember those, dontcha?
<holycow> >_>
<hondje> No, I don't :-(
<holycow> ] 
<hondje> Too many years gettin' my linux on
<gyaresu> hondje, sorry, i need my name for the beep :)
<mgcross> anyone?
<hondje> At work we use mysql to keep track of what's on which disk
<gyaresu> hondje, yeah to know what's on the 1000 or so CD's i've got...
<niran> mgcross, never heard of those. what are they?
<hondje> I _think_ OpenOffice2 has some MS Access like thing
<holycow> hondje, heh i think open source is the solution to the warez problem really, i haven't donwloaded a single thing since moving to linux
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<hondje> I don't think I've warezed anything since 94 or 95
* hondje isn't very cool :-(
<Nsaneice> Nor have I holycow, other than Crossover Office Pro, which was a waste so it got the rm -f
<Computer__Guru> hey how do you build a binary .deb from a plain old source tarball?
<holycow> Nsaneice, i boughht crossover infact and vmware, but i needed it for work
<hondje> the only commercial software I have is matlab and cedega, and I paid for both
<mgcross> niran: I *think it the alcohol version of an iso or a bin/cue...
<Nsaneice> Like an .iso
<gyaresu> Computer__Guru, debian-builder
<Nsaneice> Kinda like nero's .nrg
<Computer__Guru> hrmmm
<gyaresu> mgcross, there is a prog mdf2iso
<mgcross> anyone know if k3b (or its underlying bits) will handle it...don't wanna download if not...
<holycow> Nsaneice, you reminded me of something ...
<holycow> http://www.nrg.be/ <-- i can't believe this stupid site is still up
* Nsaneice twiches
<Nsaneice> Yes?
<sinferno> does anyone have ultima online running with cedega?
<mgcross> gyaresu: thanks...is it in the Ubuntu repos?
<gyaresu> mgcross, no. it's here >>> http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/
<gyaresu> mgcross, dunno why.
<mgcross> gyaresu: thanks...cool, thanks!
<gyaresu> mgcross, direct link is >>> http://download.berlios.de/mdf2iso/mdf2iso-0.3.0-src.tar.bz2
<Madpilot> holycow: wow, that's a lot of flash. is there a point to it?
<hondje> Computer__Guru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<eliUbuntu> matlab is a program like mathematica correct?
<Computer__Guru> ty
<Flying-Penguin> hey guys!
<holycow> Madeye, it's the ultimate example of the kind of crap all of us designed in the mid 90's
<holycow> jesus f christ
<Flying-Penguin> ?
<Madpilot> holycow: you do/did web design?
<mgcross> gyaresu: bows deeply
<holycow> ex graphic designer, yep
<gyaresu> mgcross, is welcome.
<Nsaneice> And Mozilla crashes at that site..
<Computer__Guru> yeah, i just installed a badass window deco
<Computer__Guru> :D
<Nsaneice> Lets try FF
<Madeye> holycow, ?
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: try Opera. it handles it just fine. there's nothing to see, but it works...
<rem> .
<Nsaneice> Yup FF crashed also
<Nsaneice> Eek, no package for it. :/
<hondje> eliUbuntu: yeah, matlab is for linear algebra mostly
<concept10> I wish I could change the god-awful Java font
<hondje> signal processing, matrices, that sorta thing
<hondje> 'lazy mans fortran'
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: Opera? nope. but they do a Ubuntu deb that's painless
<Flying-Penguin> hey, I use a microsoft mouse :( and it has 5 buttons but the 2 side buttons don't work, is there a good downloadable mouse driver for linux?
<eliUbuntu> oh, thanks hondje.
<anacron_> is there a opera for linux?
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: I have the .deb now..
<gyaresu> anacron_, yes.
<holycow> Flying-Penguin, not from microsoft -_-
<Madpilot> anacron_: I'm on it right now.
<anacron_> that's cool
<hondje> you don't need a driver for your mouse buttons
<Flying-Penguin> holycow, well I kinda knew that, but there are alot of 5 button mouses out there and I was just wondering if someone took the time to make drivers for them
<hondje> you just need to twiddle with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flying-Penguin> realy?
<anacron_> firefox is too heavy for my other computer, and dillo isn't quite finished product yet
<holycow> Flying-Penguin, i was kidden, what hondje said, you will need to google 5 button mice
<Flying-Penguin> hondje, I don't know much abought editing xorg.conf (I suck with linux)
<Flying-Penguin> ok I will google it
<hondje> Should be some good walkthroughs, if not I'm sure someone here can help
<hondje> it's a common enough question though
<Determinist> guys , i'm having a problem here. i cant seem to be able to mount my ntfs partitions (this is a dual boot system). fdisk -l gives me this:
<Determinist>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Determinist> /dev/hda1   *           1        1275    10241406   42  SFS
<Determinist> /dev/hda2            1276        7296    48363682+  42  SFS
<gyaresu> !tell Flying-Penguin about IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Determinist> but hda1 or hda2 do not appear in /dev/
<gyaresu> Flying-Penguin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Determinist> what can i do about this?
<gyaresu> Flying-Penguin, let me know if that helps.
<holycow> nite
<eliUbuntu> Determinist
<Flying-Penguin> thank you gyaresu
<gyaresu> Flying-Penguin, anytime.
<eliUbuntu> there is an sh script that mounts all drives automatically
<Flying-Penguin> I will look at it, I am playing wow on my comp wile we speek
<eliUbuntu> and mounts the ntfs as only read
<Flying-Penguin> takes me longer to do stuff than it otherwise would
<gyaresu> ubotu mouse is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Slatibart> Q: i want to install ubuntu on a computer which only has a modem access. Therefore i would like to prepare a bit and find out which packages has been updated and download them before and add them to a local repository. how can i find this packages
<ubotu> okay, gyaresu
<eliUbuntu> want thel link to it?
<anacron_> eliUbuntu: omg how can i get that?
<gyaresu> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<eliUbuntu> brb, getting the link
<Determinist> eliUbuntu, i know , it says it cant find any ntfs partitions
<concept10> gyaresu, why dont you change that to intellimouse
<Madpilot> anacron_: I'm not sure how 'lightweight' you'll find Opera, if FF is too heavy for your comp. try it, though...
<Determinist> eliUbuntu, my problem isnt with mounting them , it's with finding them lol
<eliUbuntu> really? the winmac one?
<Determinist> eliUbuntu, bingo
<gyaresu> concept10, cause there is no other !mouse
<mgcross> gyaresu: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mdf2iso:
<mgcross>  mdf2iso depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:  Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<eliUbuntu> wow... thats strange
<mgcross> poop
<Slatibart> Anyone an idea ? wiki wan't helpful yet
<gyaresu> mgcross, did you './configure'
<eliUbuntu> anacron here is the link nonetheless -> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<anacron_> Madpilot: it's not "too heavy", but could be lighter, in windows firefox seems much lighter than in linux
<Determinist> eliUbuntu, yeah :/
<Computer__Guru> ubotu Computer__Guru is the mack-daddy!
<ubotu> okay, Computer__Guru
<gyaresu> mgcross, and see what that returns?
<anacron_> eliUbuntu: thanks, i'll check it out
<eliUbuntu> i also have dual boot and no problems
<eliUbuntu> anacron: np :)
* Determinist shrugs
<Determinist> it's driving me mad
<mgcross> gyaresu: nope...didn't wanna cause probs...
<Determinist> perhaps i dont have ntfs support or something?
<Computer__Guru> !Computer__Guru
<ubotu> [computer__guru]  the mack-daddy!
<Flying-Penguin> gyaresu, to tell you the truth this is my server and it doesn't have my mouse, and I am playing wow in windows right now on my mian comp, so I will have to get back to you on if that helps :( but it looks like it will
<Computer__Guru> :D
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: that's one of the things we're not supposed to do to ubotu, I think...
<Determinist> what packages do i need to have installed ?
<hondje> Determinist: you do. what command did you use to mount it?
<Computer__Guru> oh okay
<mgcross> gyaresu: newbie, me, lol
<Computer__Guru> ubotu forget Computer__Guru
<ubotu> i forgot computer__guru, Computer__Guru
<gyaresu> mgcross, s'aight.
<mgcross> gyaresu: how would one do that...
<Computer__Guru> ubotu, thank you.
<ubotu> Computer__Guru: pas de quoi
<Determinist> hondje, mate , you cant mount something that isnt in /dev/ and hda1 or hda2 are simply not there
<eliUbuntu> i just used the winmac sh and kabaam it all worked
<Madpilot> anacron_: haven't used FF for actually surfing in Ubuntu, but give Opera a shot. www.opera.com/download -- then select the Ubuntu .deb
<hondje> Determinist: didn't fdisk -l just show them?
<gyaresu> mgcross, so you know when you 'tar jxvf mdf2iso-.tar.bz'
<Server-Penguing> thats better
<Amaranth> Yeah, putting something about yourself in ubotu is as bad as putting something about yourself in wikipedia.
<eliUbuntu> i manually loaded my vfat partition before
<gyaresu> mgcross, then 'cd mdf2iso'
<Determinist> hondje, it did, which puzzles me.
<Slatibart> i want to find out which packages have changed since the last release and want to download them. i'm not running ubuntu at the moment.
<Amaranth> If someone thinks you're important enough to have an entry in the bot, they'll put you in there with good info.
<Slatibart> Where can i find help ?
<gyaresu> mgcross, then always look for a 'README.debian' or somesuch.
<hondje> Determinist: maybe it's a udev thing
<Computer__Guru> Slatibart: is that supposed to be Slartibartfast?
<Slatibart> yes
<Slatibart> shortform
<anacron_> Madpilot: do i have to get always deb files?
<Computer__Guru> gotchya
<Determinist> hondje, "ls /dev/ | grep hda" gives me only /dev/hda
<gyaresu> mgcross, then './configure'
<mgcross> gyaresu: hehehe...yes, I know, lazy me...
<hondje> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt doesn't work?
<Determinist> hondje, ok , so suppose it is , what am i to do about this? paint my puter blue and toss it into the ocean? lol
<Server-Penguing> anacron_, you can use rpms... but you have to convert them using alien
<Madpilot> anacron_: unless something's in the Ubuntu repos, yes.
<gyaresu> mgcross, './configure' is looking for all the necessary bits and will complain if you don't have them.
<Determinist> hondje, no lol
<hondje> okay, you didn't say you tried to mount it, just that it's not in /dev
<Ghetek> what port is ssh?
<hondje> so, let's see...fdisk sees it, /dev dont
<anacron_> Madpilot: okay
<gyaresu> mgcross, have you compiled anything on this machine yet. do you have 'build-essential'?
<mgcross> gyaresu: oic...installed from deb, you see
<mgcross> gyaresu: i'll try from source
<gyaresu> mgcross, there's a deb?
<anacron_> Server-Penguing: thanks for the info
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: Opera 8 craps out on me also on that site " http://www.nrg.be/ "
<hondje> Determinist: that just doesn't make sense
<mgcross> gyaresu: yep...dpkg -i returned the above error
<Determinist> hondje, i agree
<eliUbuntu> anacron: also dont install some sh programs like realplayer 10... cause sometimes when you install they and they dont work, then have fun removing each installed object yourself
<gyaresu> mgcross, right. yeah. it's a simple matter of compiling the source into a binary and the just using it on the mdf file you want to convert...
<Nsaneice> He must have left. :)
<hondje> well, at least you know you're not crazy :)
<Server-Penguing> anacron_, np
<eliUbuntu> i did that myself with realplayer
<Determinist> hondje, notice tho that fdisk -l shows hda1 and hda2 as SFS system
<eliUbuntu> was not happy
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: do you have Flash installed? that site is pure 100% Flash...
<hondje> oh, is that what 42 is?
<rainingzigzags> what media player will play wma files?
<Nsaneice> Yes I have flash
<gyaresu> mgcross, no need to install just use it like a spanner :)
<hondje> that's really wierd
<hondje> what the hell is SFS?
<Computer__Guru> im really liking some of the kwin decos im downloading
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: open a new tab in Opera. type "opera:plugins" w/o quotes
<Determinist> hondje, that ... i do not know
<mgcross> gyaresu: hmmm, seems to want a newer/diff ver of libc6
<rainingzigzags> anyone know?
<Nsaneice> Heh, an now when I open Opera it goes to that site
<Nsaneice> and crashes
<Determinist>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Determinist> /dev/hda1   *           1        1275    10241406   42  SFS
<Determinist> /dev/hda2            1276        7296    48363682+  42  SFS
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: huh?
<hondje> oh wait
<hondje> SFS is secure file system
<eliUbuntu> Self-certifying File System
<mgcross> gyaresu: crap
<mgcross> gyaresu: lol
<gyaresu> mgcross, are you right to upgrade and have a go at compiling? (i'll go get some needles if so). or maybe not...
<gyaresu> mgcross, *noodles.
<rainingzigzags> anyone know what media player will play wma files?
* hondje throws his book away
<Nsaneice> Flash checks out
<mgcross> gyaresu: s'what I get for trying to fix a winblows box for someone who has lost their win98 cd
<Nsaneice> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<gyaresu> mgcross, is this a new system? have you enabled the extra repositories in sources.list?
<Slatibart> Last try for help: I want to find out which packages have changed since the last release and download them without using Ubuntu. It's needed for trying out ubuntu on a computer with only modem access
<eliUbuntu> wow, Determinist that is strange stuff you having going on your computer
<mgcross> gyaresu: it's a p2 333 or I'd just put linux/gnome on it....
<Determinist> eliUbuntu, dude , it's a standard winxp+hoary dual boot on a p4 2.4 , i have no idea what's going on lol
<Slatibart> updating ubuntu would take hours with the small bandwidth
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: that's from "opera:plugins"?
<Nsaneice> Yes
<mgcross> gyaresu: yes, I have...
<hondje> 42 Linux swap (sharing disk with DRDOS)
<hondje> 42 SFS (Secure Filesystem)
<hondje> 42 Windows 2000 marker
<aatim> just installed apache2 in Ubuntu, how would i know if mod_ssl is installed?
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: odd. do other Flash sites work?
<mgcross> gyaresu: lemme to an update...
<eliUbuntu> Determinist: I have the same setup... my winxp is on hda1 and hoary on hda3
<hondje> No clue
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: Not that I know of..
<Determinist> hoary is on hdb here , winxp on hda
<gyaresu> mgcross, /msg me if it goes pear shaped...
<eliUbuntu> still trying to imagine how hoary decided that ntfs is sfs
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: Alot of sites crash like http://www.spencergifts.com
<mgcross> gyaresu: ty
<rainingzigzags> does anyone know what media player in linux will play wma files?
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: i can't recall the specifics of enabling Flash in Opera in Ubuntu.
<eliUbuntu> rainingzigzags, get the w32codecs and it should work
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: I do remember that Opera's own help pages were shamefully out of date...
<Nsaneice> Madpilot:  Screenshot of Opera and it's plugins http://img306.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7ve.png
<rainingzigzags> where would i get them at?
<eliUbuntu> rainingzigzags, let me get you the page on that... brb
<rainingzigzags> ok
<gyaresu> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hondje> Determinist: having dug out the giant book o' fdisk I have determined that I have no clue :)
<gyaresu> !tell rainingzigzags about codecs
<Determinist> hondje, lol , thanks anyways mate
<eliUbuntu> rainingzigzags, here is the link -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia?highlight=%28w32codecs%29
<rainingzigzags> ty
<gyaresu> eliUbuntu, you can 'bang'codecs
<sinferno> how can i find out info on a symbolic link
<hondje> Determinist: only thing I can think of is to reboot and see if you find anything interesting in dmesg about hda or hal
<Slatibart> I assume nobody knows the answer to my question ? Or am i overseeing rules and or procedures for this channel ? First time here
<hondje> sinferno: what sorta info?
<gyaresu> sinferno, 'la -l'
<sinferno> gyaresu, thnaks
<eliUbuntu> gyaresu, bang codecs... ponders on the meaning of that
* hondje prefers file <link>
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: OK, Opera thinks it has all the right plugins. But mine doesn't crash when it runs into Flash...
<hondje> Pointless difference
<gyaresu> eliUbuntu, ! == bang
<eliUbuntu> ! == bang
<ubotu> eliUbuntu: I don't know
<hondje> time for sleep
<gyaresu> eliUbuntu, no. the exclamation mark is coloquially know as 'bang'.
<gyaresu> Slatibart, let me read your previous question...
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: Did you use the package manager or manually install Flash?
<Slatibart> thx gyaresu
<eliUbuntu> !codec
<ubotu> eliUbuntu: Are you smoking crack?
<gyaresu> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<eliUbuntu> !codecs
<eliUbuntu> interesting response ubotu gave
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: I'm trying to remember. I had a page of notes about Flash install, but junked it last week! doh!
<gyaresu> !factoids
<ubotu> somebody said factoids was at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eliUbuntu> !factoids
<gyaresu> eliUbuntu, you are doing it too soon after...
<Madpilot> if you give ubotu the same command too quickly, it won't respond
<Madpilot> and it'll tell you off in private...
<gyaresu> eliUbuntu, '/msg ubotu' and the type in the ones there to play.
<bob2> you're welcome to talk to it in /msg, too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol is it mean when it tells you off?
<gyaresu> eliUbuntu, sorry 'play' came out the wrong way.
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: I must have installed manually. none of the packages in Syn are installed...
<Nsaneice> Okie
<Nsaneice> then that is what I must do
<Nsaneice> done it before in Slack
<Nsaneice> thanks
<eliUbuntu> gyaresu, its ok thanks for the info though :)
<tiglionabbit> hmm, I've got two ntfs hard drives in this old machine and I can't seem to boot windows XP.  What the carp can I do...
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: start here: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tiglionabbit thats when you need to get your self a copy of the knoppix cd
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: and here: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/index.dml#flash
<tiglionabbit> well I've got a small debian install on it, but it's such an old debian I want to gut it and tear it apart =P
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: but parts of Opera's own instructions are no longer working...
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: NOTE: Macromedia Flash Player requires two font packages
<Nsaneice>       to be installed, gsfonts and gsfonts-x11.
<Nsaneice> Dirty..
<gyaresu> Slatibart, so what's your situation? you have a warty install disk and want to upgrade?
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: those are in repos
<Nsaneice> yup yup
<Slatibart> i have a cd from april
<tiglionabbit> oh cool, I have those already
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tiglionabbit well the knoppix cd would help you to save the files that you want to keep then you can just dump everything and do it the way ya want to
<Slatibart> want to install and i know i have donwload a lot of updates
<Nsaneice> I will work on it thanks.   :)
<Slatibart> this will take hours on a modem
<gyaresu> Slatibart, TAB complete after typing the first couple of letters of someones name....
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yeah, I should probably ask my brother if I can back this stuff up on his machine for the moment...
<eliUbuntu> in the 64 bit ubuntu can you compile 32 bit kernels? thinking about going for again... but hesitant
<gyaresu> Slatibart, that way i get 'notification'. please.
<mgcross> gyaresu: ty very much...went fine...geuess the deb had different deps??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tiglionabbit can't hert what kinda box is it that your redoin?
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: no problem. Opera/Flash/Linux do work, I wish now I hadn't trashed my notes!
<Slatibart> gyaresu: ok, and i'm now sitting on a big pupe without ubuntu and just want download the changed packages
<gyaresu> mgcross, great news. let me know if you convert a 700MB mdf without segfaulting :)
<gyaresu> Slatibart, "big pup"?
<gyaresu> Slatibart, "big pupe"?
<Slatibart>  gyaresu: pipe
<mgcross> gyaresu: hehe...win98 is only 458 (bleah) megs of garbage
<Slatibart>  gyaresu: big bandwidht :)
<mgcross> gyaresu: lol
<tiglionabbit> say guys, I've got both machines hooked up to the same switch, is there a way I can mount a hard drive from that one so I can look at it on ubuntu?
<Nsaneice> Wow that was easy..
<Nsaneice> Now for the test.   >:)
<gyaresu> Slatibart, sorry Slatibart I still don't quite get where you are at...
<sinferno> ok is uninstalling stuff with cedega as simple as deleting it from the virtual c drive/
<gyaresu> Slatibart, "please explain" (ref: pauline hanson :: australian joke)
<tiglionabbit> It was the Nerd, with the Sed Pipe, in the Unix Lab
<sinferno> or is htat bad
<tiglionabbit> I win at Clue!
<sinferno> whats the best way to uninstall games that have been installed with cedega
<Nsaneice> Well hot dog Madpilot, it works..
<Slatibart> gyaresu: no problem. installing ubuntu needs updating because there are a lot of security fixes so on. The computer has only a slow modem. updating will take hours.
<drcode> hi all
<Nsaneice> In both Op and FF..
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: cool, now write down how you did it so we'll all know! :)
<gyaresu> Slatibart, so where's the fat_pipe come in? windows machine that you're on now or something?
<drcode> any one here?
<Slatibart> gyaresu: i have now have a fast acces to the internet and want to download the updates... i'm sitting now on a debian machine
<drcode> I want to use 3d direct in vmware
<drcode> 5.0
<drcode> any idea?
<gyaresu> Slatibart, and you can't use that connection for the ubuntu box?
<anacron_> id like to get my videos running with my epia mini-itx :D
<gyaresu> Slatibart, (sorry to ask the obvious)
<gyaresu> Slatibart, the obvious tends to get overlooked.
<Slatibart> gyaresu: no, it's my girlfriend computer and she lives 200km away from me :)
<gyaresu> Slatibart, ha! right.
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: I just used the .sh, hit enter to install, a for all web browser dirs, and n to not install it again
<sinferno> whats the best way to uninstall games that have been installed with cedega
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: that's the package off Macromedia's website?
<Nsaneice> Yup
<tiglionabbit> dunno sinferno, do they have uninstallers?  You could just delete them I bet
<gyaresu> Slatibart, does the ubuntu box (that's 200KM away) work?
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: cool, I didn't remember it being that complex, glad it works!
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, thats what i have been doing, i was just wondering
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, thanks for the input i feel better about doing it now
<tiglionabbit> well, I haven't used it.  I was just trying to make a suggestion =P
<Slatibart> gyaresu: i will go this weekend to her. with a fresh cd i got from ubuntu. and i don't expect any difficulties with installing
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, lol, i mean theres no registry entries or anything so i guess they are just there
<gyaresu> drcode, what are you trying to accomplish?
<mgcross> gyaresu: wow...quick and fast...
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: do you have that "3rd party software" thingy in your applications menu?
<mgcross> gyaresu: thanks again....CAnuck in Korea OUT!
<gyaresu> Slatibart, and you want a list of packages you'll need...
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: apps -> system tools -> manage 3rd party software
<Slatibart> gyaresu: i just want to bypass the hours of downloading and spending money for the internet connection... i renmeber that open office needs updating and that is a big packages
<gyaresu> mgcross, nice one.
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, no i dont
<rainingzigzags> where would i get opera at? is it in one of the repositories?
<Slatibart> gyaresu: a list of dpkg which have been updatedet since then and a way to download them directly
<gyaresu> Slatibart, you could zip up the package cache of an already installed ubuntu machine. or get the list of packages from someone and wget them...
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, is that bad?
<Madpilot> rainingzigzags: not in repos. www.opera.com/downloads  then select Ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: no, I was just wondering if cedega does that.  I guess it's just autopackage
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, i dont have point 2 play, i guess that installs it, i dont like p2p
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, i dont think its neccesarry
<anacron> hurray i got bitlbee running on my own machine
<gyaresu> Slatibart, there is bound to be a sensible way of doing that.
<anacron> now i need to configure it :D
<Slatibart> gyaresu:  that would be probably the option with access to a ubuntu machine. i'm still debian at home and only had a short test installation which is gone for the moment. if i would have more time this would be an option to do so
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, i was actually wondering if i delete them from the symbolic link, does it affect the real files
<NatF-UQI> depends
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: no, only hard links do
<rainingzigzags> madpilot, how do i install it once i download it?
<Slatibart> gyaresu: so probably you can provide me a list of changes ?? Or any one else
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, oh, how do i trace a symbolic link
<NatF-UQI> err.. i was told that symlinks can delete the hardfiles it just depends how u call delete
<gyaresu> Slatibart, i should be able to. give me a second.
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: ls -l it
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, thanks
<Slatibart> gyaresu: sure :)
<NatF-UQI> if a direotry is linked ie /home/nf/link to /var/links/ and u do rm /home/nf/link/ that will delete whats in the direcotry etc
<gyaresu> Slatibart, 'apt-cache pkgnames >> ubunto_packages.txt'
<Madpilot> rainingzigzags: "dpkg -i [name of file.deb] " - but PLEASE ask someone more experienced that me to confirm that!
* Madpilot owns only one Linux book right now. And it has no Debian/dpkg info at ALL...
<rainingzigzags> lol i jsut started using linux a couple days ago
<gyaresu> Slatibart, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/579
<gyaresu> Slatibart, that's what i've got installed and i'm in australia
<Madpilot> can someone with clue double check my dpkg info to rainingzigzags please?
<eliUbuntu> rainingzigzags, you can enter the following in the terminal to find out more about dpkg -> man dpkg
<eliUbuntu> it will mention all the info about it
<gyaresu> Slatibart, i don't know but if you 'apt-get  -c=? -o=?' you should be able to do it from your debian box.
<gyaresu> Madpilot, need help? (i havn't been following)
<sinferno> anyone know a good link to get windows fonts? i keep finding them in .exe for some reason
<Slatibart> gyaresu: that's more less everything installed including the security updates i guess ? would be nice to only find out the updates
<gyaresu> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Madpilot> gyaresu: just don't want to give rainingzigzags bad info re: installing Opera's deb via dpkg...
<sinferno> i dont want to install them
<sinferno> i just want tff
<sinferno> for my virtual windows drive
<Server-Penguing> sorry to ask but I am a nub, does anyone think there will be a problem with this if I use it in xorg not xfree? http://blog.blackdown.de/2005/03/01/tilt-wheel-mouse/
<rainingzigzags> that command worked but it didnt install anything it just unpacked it
<Slatibart> gyaresu: i know apt-get for the standard stuff -c -o never tried before
<anacron> how can i configure my bitlbee?
<eliUbuntu> what command did you do rainingzigzags?
<rainingzigzags> dpkg -i opera-static_8.01-20050615.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<sinferno> gahhhhhhhhhhhh
<gyaresu> Madpilot, rainingzigzags opera may break things.... that's the only problem. if it installs.
<Madpilot> rainingzigzags: that should have worked. open a terminal and type "opera" w/o quotes
<tiglionabbit> say, if I'm ssh-ing and run a graphical program, and it says "cannot connect to X server", is that a problem with the machine I'm ssh-ing, or one I can fix on my side and see the graphical program?
<gyaresu> Slatibart, I only suggest looking into it. i have never done it.
<Madpilot> gyaresu: it hasn't broken anything on my machine...
<rainingzigzags> cool it did work
<rainingzigzags> ty
<gyaresu> Madpilot, gets a lollie.
<eliUbuntu> gyaresu, you answered a question indirectly... but i have finally figured out something else
<gyaresu> eliUbuntu, ?
<Slatibart> gyaresu: thanks for your help and patient so far. Looks like the problem is a complex one :)
<eliUbuntu> i installed an ati rpm package via alien
<Server-Penguing> can anyone help me with my qustion?
<eliUbuntu> my fglrx drivers never worked since... now i know why
<Madpilot> rainingzigzags, gyaresu: cool. glad it worked.
<rainingzigzags> how would i make that a desktop shortcut now?
<gyaresu> Slatibart, it's linux so it MUST be possible. ( the UP side of such a complex system)
<mindspin> Server-Penguing: could you repeat your question please
<Burgundavia> rainingzigzags, right click and choose create launcher
<Server-Penguing> sorry to ask but I am a nub, does anyone think there will be a problem with this if I use it in xorg not xfree? http://blog.blackdown.de/2005/03/01/tilt-wheel-mouse/
<gyaresu> Server-Penguing, i'll look at your link.
<Slatibart> gyaresu: it's only the question how is the proper trick .....
<Server-Penguing> mindspin, ^^
<Server-Penguing> ty
<Server-Penguing> verry much
<Madpilot> well, g'night/morning/whatever, everyone. I need sleep. 0205 here...
<gyaresu> Server-Penguing, you are just checking before you start hacking things up?
<Server-Penguing> yah
<Server-Penguing> I break linux to much :/
<gyaresu> Server-Penguing, as long as you 'cp /etc/thing/stuff /etc/thing/stuff.bak' for EVERYTHING then you can always just put the originals back.
<Server-Penguing> true
<Server-Penguing> thank you
<taw> hello
<tiglionabbit> cp -r
<Server-Penguing> its probly easyer to fix a problem someone already has anywho
<monteiro> if i install prelink the applications could run faster ?
<tiglionabbit> er, cp -ra
<tiglionabbit> monteiro: dunno, why would that be?
<gyaresu> Server-Penguing, (remember to TAB complete names so I get notified)
<monteiro> tiglionabbit : i read it somewhere that could accelerate the system in case of programs that uses shared libs like gnome apps
* taw looking for a new distro ... :-)
<taw> so a few questions about ubuntu ...
<eliUbuntu> anyone ever used dma for the hard drive? if so, did it speed up your system?
<gyaresu> taw, shoot. you'll get some answers.
<Server-Penguing> gyaresu, sorry
<gyaresu> Server-Penguing, for what?
<taw> does it come with nvidia drivers, precompiled mplayer, x.org's x ?
<gyaresu> Server-Penguing, oh. no.
<monteiro> eliUbuntu : you need dma! :)
<gyaresu> taw, yes.
<eliUbuntu> monteiro , so it really does work though?
<gyaresu> taw, next question :)
<gyaresu> taw, there's even an nvidia 'control panel'.
<monteiro> taw : xorg yes the rest you download with a program called synaptic, that will install and configure automatically
<eliUbuntu> i initiated dma and didnt see any serious improvement
<gyaresu> taw, i'm a debian boy. it's debian with bits that 'just work'.
<taw> is it utf8ed ?
<monteiro> eliUbuntu : i think, but the changes are minimal
<gyaresu> taw, yes.
<Server-Penguing> ahh!! darn allience!
<eliUbuntu> monteiro , i thought the same... good to know im not missing out on anything
<monteiro> eliUbuntu : you see dma working when you are copying files, and making things in your pc, your mouse breaks if dma is not activated
<taw> can i get everything run without editing any conffiles ? (everything includes in particular X, mail daemon and network setup)
<monteiro> eliUbuntu : the disavantage is that goes to cron.daily, all days he makes an update like slocate
<gyaresu> taw, no. it's linux.
<gyaresu> taw, :)
<mindspin> ;-)
<eliUbuntu> oh.. i just initiated dma one day and put it in the system to keep booting dma everytime i turned on the computer...
<monteiro> taw : you see dma working when you are copying files, and making things in your pc, your mouse breaks if dma is not activated
<monteiro> eliUbuntu : i've little ram, thats why i need something more to improve the speed of my system
<taw> monteiro: t<tab> ;-) ?
<mindspin> taw do you know an OS which does not need configuring?
<monteiro> taw : i've done a mistake :)
<eliUbuntu> but if you have one gig of ram... then it would not really do much... other than having dma for the dvd films right?
<taw> mindspin: knoppix and windoze let me run gui without configuration
<mindspin> even networking?
<taw> otoh, debian and gentoo do not
<mindspin> knoppix is debian
<gyaresu> taw, knoppix doesn't let you get your 1280x1024@75
<monteiro> eliUbuntu : running dvd's you need a dvd and a fast processor, and 128 ram :)
<mindspin> and windows does definately not come with configured networking
<Garrison> Anyone know of a table of available video modes for console framebuffer?
<gyaresu> taw, 'lspci -vv' http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<eliUbuntu> windows comes with spyware and viruses... yours truly
<taw> configuring networking isn't that bad, but X ...
<Garrison> All I can find is 0x*** and I need the actual decimal values
<Hylas> Can someone help me out here? Is it possible to run an installed copy of Ubuntu without the /boot partition? Like a boot disk?
<eliUbuntu> moneiro , thanks for all the info
<monteiro> if we are going to see windows offers us a lot of things like virus and spyware ehhehe extra windows for free!
<mindspin> there never was trouble with x on my machines, same as with knoppix (for me)
<eliUbuntu> Hylas, yes you can use grub
<Seveas> Garrison, use gcalctool to convert them
<gyaresu> taw, nvidia-glx && nvidia-settings make it pretty easy. you still need to know your monitor type.
<monteiro> Hylas : yes, but you need to change the location of the kernel_image and change the grub configuration
<gyaresu> taw, the best bit is the wiki and this channel.
<Hylas> I dont want grub though, just a floppy or cd that I can insert to boot ubuntu and if it's not inserted then boot windows
<taw> gyaresu:  this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/580 ?
<mindspin> taw: ubuntu is much more confortable when updating comes in play, much better as under knoppix hd-install
<monteiro> taw : there exists an ubuntuguide.org that has many good things like installing video players, dvd rips and a lot of things.. see it
<Garrison> Seveas; how?
<MilitantDK> Hi again, google has some suggestions to get 3D to work on Ubuntu, f.ex. downgrading the kernel. my kernel is 2.6.10-5-686. how do I install an older one that will work with my ATI FireGL T2 (IBM T42P)?
<gyaresu> taw, some geForce2 don't use the nvidia driver.
<Seveas> Hylas, use grub-floppy to install grub on a floppy
<monteiro> MilitantDK : does the ati drivers actually support your 3d card ?
<Hylas> Where can i get a copy of that?
<gyaresu> taw, that might have been some of the problem.
<taw> last question for today, which iso is the most recent livecd ?
<Seveas> Garrison, set it to octal, enter your number, hit enter, set it to decimal and read the decimal value
<Seveas> Garrison, you need the scientific view (menu view -> scientific)
<monteiro> taw : stable: hoary 5.04
<Garrison> 0x317 would be 317 or 0317?
<taw> gyaresu: the problem is where ? i have nvidia drivers set, but with some pain
<Seveas> 317 when in octal view
<taw> monteiro: debian derivate and i'm supposed to use stable ;-) ?
<Seveas> it's 207 decimal
<Computer__Guru> im back
<Computer__Guru> had to apply a new style
<Computer__Guru> now i need a more plastic looking icon set, heh
<Garrison> Seveas; thanks, got it.
<Garrison> 207
<gyaresu> taw, all i can say is that unless you are a source_only person (gentoo) then this is the distro of the moment.
<eliUbuntu> Seveas, I have question for you. someone was in here earlier with a problem about mounting his ntfs partition
<eliUbuntu> when he did an fdisk it said it and sfs partition and not ntfs
<monteiro> taw : in ubuntu is called stable, in debian is called unstable :)
<Garrison> eliUbuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd*# /mnt/mount.point
<gyaresu> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<taw> so, i'll be back tomorrow, after the iso downloads :-)
<taw> see you later
<mindspin> yw
<eliUbuntu> but he could not mount it, because ubuntu thought it was sfs... not ntfs
<Garrison> eliUbuntu xfs? or sfs?
<eliUbuntu> sfs
<eliUbuntu> strange is it not?
<Garrison> meh, dont know. try booting it in a windows box to see what's up with the drive
<Garrison> is it normal for the making of a kernel to spit out warnings?
<Garrison> I would figure it is, but better safe.. heh
<monteiro> Garrison : yes
<pippijn> hi all
<guillem> Hi! which is the best way to install a free X-server in a windows machine so one can control an Ubuntu remote machine?
<pippijn> are there linux kernel headers for the 2.6 kernel?
<action09> Garrison  hi, are u Mr Garrison from South Park ? :)
<guillem> pippijn, sure
<pippijn> for ubuntu that is
<pippijn> I want to install vmware
<gyaresu> guillem, vnc
<guillem> pippijn, just check synaptic
<monteiro> guillem : vnc
<Garrison> action09; some days, otherwise i'm just Craz3d
<guillem> gyaresu, vnc is easy but slow
<guillem> gyaresu, I'm talking about a local network.
<pippijn> guillem: I find only 2.4 headers
<eliUbuntu> adios people, off to sleep
<gyaresu> guillem, you're running it from a windows box so your 'free' options are small.
<pippijn> guillem: are they those in /usr/include/linux?
<guillem> pippijn, apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<Garrison> guillem; add other repos. you should find 2.6.10 headers
<pippijn> I will try that
<tiglionabbit> wow, this is interesting, on an entire 50 gigabyte partition for windows, I only found 593 Megabytes of stuff I want to keep...
<pippijn> one moment
<pippijn> yeey
<pippijn> guillem: thanks
<tiglionabbit> I hope I'm not missing something...
<pippijn> it was linux-headers
<pippijn> not kernel-headers
<Tomcat_> tiglionabbit: Was the same with me... I only needed some documents and videos... :P
<gyaresu> !tell pippijn about sources
<guillem> gyaresu, well it is not me, it is another guy :-). Btw, once he installed Cygwin but the installation of that seems not to be straightfordward...
<tiglionabbit> heh, it's mainly because I dropped all that stuff onto the second hard disk
<rob^> gyaresu, is that working?
<guillem> pippijn, ;-P nice.
<gyaresu> rob^, is what working? the 'bang' thang?
<rob^> it should be ubotu tell <nick> about <factroid>
<guillem> There is also the option of nxserver/client. That seems pretty compact. Anyone has good experiences with that? Anyone using freenx, besides?
<Seveas> guillem, freenx rocks
<tiglionabbit> !tell tiglionabbit about stuff
<rob^> !tell rob^ about crack
<tiglionabbit> !tell rob^ about things
<tiglionabbit> lol
<gyaresu> rob^, ubotu seems to think he's told pippijn about sources.
<rob^> hmm
<guillem> Seveas, really? I will give it a try. On the client side, are you using nxclient or freenx client?
<rob^> !tell rob^ about msttcorefonts
<tiglionabbit> ubotu doesn't like to repeat itself, even if you msg it
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> guillem, nomachine NX client and freenx server
<rob^> yeah, you can do it either way
<Garrison> !tell Garrison about nonfree
<Seveas> guillem, client on both windows and Ubuntu machines
<tiglionabbit> like if one person /msg's ubotu, it wont let someone else /msg him about the same thing
<guillem> Seveas, sweet- I've downloaded freenx_0.4.1-0alpha5_all.deb, it is safe to install that?
* rob^ adds it to wiki
<Trace> Hello, can anyone tell me how can i set microphone with amixer? i want set it to largest. sorry for my poor english
<Seveas> guillem, I installed it from backports, works fine
<Garrison> Trace; press m on it to unmute it.
<Seveas> Trace, you can use alsamixer, it's simpler
<rainingzigzags> is there a way to view someones cam on yahoo with linux?
<Garrison> Trace: and use the arrow keys to change the volume (up and down)
<guillem> Seveas, wow I have not yet included backpors repositories.. And I would like not to do if I can avoid it... so can I access the deb file directly somehow?
<Trace> no, i must to use amixer, no X
<Seveas> guillem, you can simply surf to the backports archive or enable backports, install freenx and disable backports
<Garrison> Trace: Alsamixer doesn't use X
<Trace> oh, sorry, i mean, i want to set it when i boot.
<Garrison> Trace: it's a terminal progyg
<Garrison> proggy*
<Seveas> Trace, ah ok
<Garrison> Trace; Oh.. I've been trying to figure that one out for a little while
<guillem> Seveas, I really appreciate your help. Thank you very much!
<rob^> !factoid
<ubotu> I heard factoid is a list of commonly used factoids, found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<gyaresu> !clue
<ubotu> gyaresu: I don't know, could you explain it?
<rainingzigzags> is there a way to view someones cam on yahoo with linux?
<Trace> Oh~~~, Garrison, when i use alsamixer, which item i should use? "Mic"?
<Seveas> Trace, probably amixer set Mic 100%
<gyaresu> damn bot.
<Trace> thx!! Let me have a try
<gyaresu> !tell gyaresu about clue
<rob^> there, added it to the wiki page :)
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, gaim-vv perhaps
<rob^> !tell gyaresu about factoid
<Garrison> Trace; yes
<Seveas> rob^, gyaresu please don't play with the bot...
<gyaresu> !clue
<ubotu> gyaresu: I don't know
<rainingzigzags> gaim-vv?
<gyaresu> (you can set your own factoids?)
<rob^> Seveas, was just wiking the bot
<Trace> so, Mic item means to set microphone, am i right?
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, google is your friend :) (it's not included in ubuntu yet)
<Seveas> Trace, yes
<gyaresu> Seveas, It's all in the name of helping.
<^rob^> !search glade--
<ubotu> ^rob^: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> Trace, amixer set Mic 100%
<Garrison> Seveas; how do I reset the console fonts? there's an init.d script I think.
<^rob^> hello
<rob^> 
<Seveas> gyaresu, just ask someone anout the bot if you don't know how it works
<Trace> thx!!
<^rob^> does anybody know where to find glade-- package? - i am trying to compile gaiptek
<rob^> Seveas, theres now a wiki page for it
<Seveas> Garrison, probably a boot parameter :)
<gyaresu> Seveas, I have and that's why i'm trying to programme some of the wiki entries in.
<Seveas> Garrison, you need a boot parameter to set screen dimensions for the console
<Garrison> Seveas; when you set the font/framebuffer, there's a command you can run to have it apply the changes
<gyaresu> Seveas, do you know of ubotu's 'how to'?
<Seveas> gyaresu, there are a lot of them in there already
<Seveas> gyaresu, go to ubuntu.cc.com.au for a list of available factoids
<rob^> ubotu tell Seveas about factoid
<gyaresu> Seveas, yes. and the one i made wasn't in the list.
<Seveas> Garrison, dunno about that, I never played with that beyond adding a boot parameter to get a 1024x768 screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q rob^!*@*]  by Seveas
<gyaresu> Seveas, the one that actually make the wiki usefull. IMO.
<^rob^> glade-- ??
<Computer__Guru> How do you put a button on a kde panel that you can put links to applications in?
<tobi_> heya :)
<gyaresu> Seveas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WordIndex
<tobi_> any idea where /etc/X11/xkb is gone in breezy ;) ?
<Garrison> Seveas; yeah, I'm setting 1024x768 16bit. I want to get that little penguin back. :-D
<mindspin> Computer__Guru: right click on panel,
<tobi_> i know, the topic, i know... :)
<Computer__Guru> mindspin: and then? add to panel, then what, cause ive been through them all and i dont see it
<mindspin> wait
<Computer__Guru> basically, i want a menu
<Computer__Guru> besides the k menu
<Computer__Guru> with links to apps in it
<Computer__Guru> so i can order my apps by type
<Computer__Guru> like Folders, Net, Graphics, Etc
<tobi_> daniels: are you there :) ?
<daniels> tobi_: 'course not
<mindspin> theres an optio "spezialmenues " (in german) maybe "specials" or so in english
<daniels> tobi_: oh, right, that.  sudo apt-get install xkeyboard-config.  if it's not in yet, just chill a couple of hours and wait for it to come in.
<rainingzigzags> how do u install a tar.gz file?
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, depends on the contents :)
<Garrison> Building a kernel on a 900mhz laptop with 256mb ram is not advisable.
<Seveas> rofl :)
<rainingzigzags> gaim-vv
<^rob^> rainingzigzags: tar jfz file.tar.gz - to unzip it
<^rob^> rainingzigzags: gaim is in unbuntu package
<Garrison> Been going for over an hour.
<Seveas> ^johns^, j and z are mutual exclusive...
<tobi_> daniels: thanks a lot :) gonna chill with copy and paste till then ;)
<Seveas> and in this case it's zxf
<Garrison> My 3200 box did it in 15 mins. :'(
<Seveas> ^rob^, j and z are mutual exclusive...
<rainingzigzags> ^rob^, not the gaim-vv for veiwing webcams in yahoo
<^rob^> Seveas: nope z is for gz.
* Garrison jumps for joy (its done!)
<Seveas> ^rob^, and j for bzip2...
<^rob^> yes
<Seveas> zo you can't use them both
<^rob^> he may note and use them ... ;)
<Seveas> which you did :)
<^rob^> oh - sorry
<Seveas> <^rob^> rainingzigzags: tar jfz file.tar.gz - to unzip it
<Garrison> Seveas; I always bunzip2 whatever.tar.bz2 and then tar -xvf it
<Seveas> Garrison, that's just more work :)
<rainingzigzags> tar: Conflicting compression options
<Garrison> Seveas; exactly, the point of linux. You have to build your own kernel if you want anything that's even remotly special
<^rob^> i can't find glade-- in unbuntu - any unofficial packages?
<Seveas> Garrison, or ask for the thing you want to be available as a module...
<Seveas> ^rob^, it's in ubuntu...
<Garrison> Seveas; more like, I'm building a 120k kernel
<^rob^> Seveas: where? - apt-cache yelled nothing
<Garrison> Seveas; I've gotten it down to about 85kb before. ;)
<Seveas> ^rob^, apt-cache search glade
<Seveas> *lots*
<Seveas> Garrison, that's not 'remotely special'
<Garrison> Seveas; I'm aiming for certain things that aren't modularized to be so, and a few others to be included in the kernel
<^rob^> Error running glade-- to generate the C++ source code.
<^rob^> Check that you have glade-- installed and that it is in your PATH.
<^rob^> Then try running 'glade-- <project_file.glade>' in a terminal.
<^rob^> that's what glade gives if i try to compile gaiptek
<^rob^> does anyone has succeded to compile gaiptek?
<Seveas> hmm glade--
<Seveas> i misread that
<jcdubacq> hi
* tiglionabbit is about to format over windows on his desktop.  Wish me luck guys
<jcdubacq> is there a forum specific to ubuntu-x
<gyaresu> goodluck tiglionabbit
<jcdubacq> ?
<Garrison> ^rob^; sudo apt-get install glade ?
<^rob^> yes
<Seveas> jcdubacq, ubuntuforums.org
<^rob^> i have glade installed
<^rob^> Garrison: i started that from glade
<jcdubacq> I meant IRC forum
<Seveas> ^rob^, try glade-2
<catfox> any database guru's here? i've got a db design related question
<Garrison> Ooh..
<Seveas> jcdubacq, that's called channel :)
<Seveas> and no, there is no special X channel
<IceDC571> special X channel?
<tiglionabbit> hm, if all I want to do is reformat something as ext3, which utility should I use?  (nothing graphical, the mouse on that machine duzn't work =P)
<jcdubacq> ok, but when I say channel these days nobody understands any more. Thanks for the answer.
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, mkfs.ext3
<Garrison> tiglionabbit; sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd*#
<mindspin> tiglionabbit: cfdisk?
<Seveas> you'll lose all data on that drive though
<^rob^> Seveas: glade-gnome-2 is already the newest version.
<^rob^> there is no glade-2 package
<Garrison> ^rob^ try glade-common
<tiglionabbit> hmm, mkfs.ext3 seems to be linked to mke2fs on that machine
<Seveas> ^rob^, pool/universe/g/glade-2/glade-2_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<IceDC571> its glade2
<Seveas> there is...
<Seveas> IceDC571, not according to apt-cache :)
<^rob^> glade-common-2 is already the newest version.
<tiglionabbit> oh no, that's just the manual, never mind
<Garrison> how about just 'glade-common' or glade-2 ?
<tiglionabbit> anyway, thank you
<IceDC571> theres glade-2, glade-common, and glade-common-2
<Seveas>  ^rob^ do you have universe enabled?
<^rob^> Seveas: i'll ck
<^rob^> ha
<tiglionabbit> mm, cfdisk, tasty
<^rob^> no
<Seveas> well, enable it :)
<mindspin> -)
<Seveas> ^rob^: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> or go to...
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
* gyaresu laughs at tiglionabbit 
<tiglionabbit> damn
* IceDC571 laughs at tiglionabbit 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<^rob^> Seveas: i know how to add rep. i camed from debian
<^rob^> ;)
<tiglionabbit> it should be http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersAddingRepositories
<Seveas> !fprget sources
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Seveas> !forget sources
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot sources
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, catches on quick.
<Seveas> ubotu sources is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersAddingRepositories
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Anyone tried one of the usb to serial adapters? any pointers?
<IceDC571> Tsar_vonHumbug: what are you trying to run that neads serial?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Cisco router consoles dude
<gyaresu> Tsar_vonHumbug, autodetected fine for me. (GPS)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> sweet!! should be no problems then
<IceDC571> lol, im glad that worked out i guess..
<^rob^> ok i have universe enabled and apt-get cached - (almost 70%)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> I'm wondering which device they show up as?
<IceDC571>   
<flugh> i have 2 pcs i want to network. can i just use a normal blue network cable and go NIC to NIC, or do I need to get a crossover cable?
<action09> crossover
<action09> between 2 pcs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b rob^!*@*]  by Seveas
<tiglionabbit> I'm not sure if mine is a crossover or not, but i was able to to it
<tiglionabbit> *do
<flugh> thanks. guess i need to stop by best buy on the way home
<IceDC571> fck
<Seveas> IceDC571...
<to|m> hi, does someonoe installed MAYA with umbutu
<gyaresu> IceDC571, family channel here...
<IceDC571> Seveas: sorry.. i think im having too much fun tweaking xchat
<^rob^> i've installed glade2
<IceDC571> congrats!
<^rob^> same error apppear - no glade--
<Garrison> rebooting; have to test out the new kernel
<IceDC571> oh
<IceDC571> ^rob^: what are you trying to run?
<Raptoid> slm..
<^rob^> IceDC571: i am trying to compile gaiptek - the aiptek 12000U tool - my buttons are messed
<^rob^> started glade-2, opened gaiptek.glade project
<^rob^> compile give error that there's no glade-- in my system
<tiglionabbit> how can you tell if something is a crossover or not?  It has a lot of things written on it.  "Type CM 24AWG 4PR 75(degrees)C (UL) E151955 CSA LL79189 CMG      ETL Verified TIA/ETA 568-B.2-1 CAT.6 UTP 500MHZ Cable Master B-4G7012"
<IceDC571> ^rob^: i think you would need not only glade, but the dev package too
<nightswim> look at the wires in the connectors
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, the wires are in a different order in the plugs.
<tiglionabbit> I can't see them
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, then it probly isn't one.
<tiglionabbit> but it worked as one
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, if you've tried pluging it in and there is no light on the network port.
<tiglionabbit> I just plugged it directly between a debian machine and an ubuntu machine, and ssh'd
<IceDC571> ^rob^: have you tried libglade2-dev?
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, then it is.
<tiglionabbit> but it also works as a cable to just plug directly into my modem
<^rob^> let me dpkg 1 sec
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, yes. crossover do both.
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> someone told me they didn't.
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, swith is auto-sensing.
<tiglionabbit> =P k
<^rob^> ii  libglade2-dev  2.5.1-0ubuntu1 Development files for libglade
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, old 'hubs' wont'.
<tiglionabbit> thank you.  Guess I didn't have to read off all that crap on the cable then
<IceDC571> yeah ^rob^ try that
<flugh> thanks all
<mumbles> tiglionabbit, the cable wont tell you
<^rob^> it is installed
<IceDC571> actually  libglade2-dev
<IceDC571> oh
<tiglionabbit> mumbles: why wouldn't it?
<^rob^> [ii]  << means installed
<IceDC571> hmm...
<^rob^> still no glade--
<mumbles> it should onley tell you the type of cable
<IceDC571> ^rob^: maybe it needs glade and not glade2
<^rob^> i've tryed that before
<IceDC571> theres a libglade0-dev have you tried that?
<mumbles> im off to have a shower
<^rob^> IceDC571: do you have glade-- installed? - ck!
<IceDC571> i have libglade- installed but no glade-
<IceDC571> ^rob^: what are you trying to build? maybe i can try to build it too
<^rob^> IceDC571: ok i'll give you a link - 1 sec
<^rob^> IceDC571: can i dcc?
<IceDC571> sure
<geoAnt> Hello?  Does this work?
<gyaresu> geoAnt, yes. your mike is on.
<geoAnt> OK!  I'd like to get the lastest version of VLC (0.8.2) working on Hoary - backports doesnt have it, but the debian repos are availble here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<gyaresu> geoAnt, can i ask why?
<geoAnt> Have tried these additions to sources.list but synaptic and apt-get don't want to play.  I can't handle having to install VLC by hand
<gyaresu> geoAnt, define: "don't want to play"
<geoAnt> VLC 082 has some specific things I want, DVB-S subtitling and compatibility with my Mac and windows versions, H.264...
<to|m> ok, nice MAYA runs .)
<gyaresu> geoAnt, 0.8.1 doesn't have those?
<geoAnt> Don't want to play.... don't install.  apt-get doesn't pick up the archive.  I don't know much about how this works.
<geoAnt> No, 081 is good, but I'm working on a satellite relay system and need 082
<gyaresu> geoAnt, well aside from vlc is your sources.list configured properly.
<tiglionabbit> man, I can just imagine a malicious linux user advising someone, who wants to mount their windows partition, to 'sudo mk2fs /dev/hda1'
<geoAnt> sources.list - I've enabled universe and multiverse.  Nothing else.
<gyaresu> geoAnt, up to you. backports has some fun stuff in it but...
<gyaresu> geoAnt, so do you want to get the vlc source and then build a package?
<hussam> how do you add a ubuntu cd as apt source from command line?
<hussam> not with synaptic
<geoAnt> The problem is building VLC requires you build all the deps, and life is too short for that.  Ubuntu and Synaptic is the first linux that solved that for me.
<gyaresu> hussam, there's a command... i'll look.
<snikker> hi, someone know what is the pourpose of  the directory "/.dev"  (not "/dev") ?
<gyaresu> hussam, apt-cdrom
<tiglionabbit> oh dude, wait a second here, is "lost+found" what ext3 calls journaling?
<gyaresu> snikker, udev
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, ext2 does.
<tiglionabbit> but I mkfs.ext3 'd it
<snikker> gyaresu: udev?
<gyaresu> snikker, instead of devfs... it involves hotplug
<gyaresu> snikker, aye.
<hussam> gyaresu: all I have to do is "sudo apt-cdrom add" ?
<gyaresu> hussam, or 'ident' it first...
<geoAnt> Is building VLC and all the deps the only way to do this?  Can't I trick apt-get that the VLC repo can be used?
<tiglionabbit> and when I mount it says:
<tiglionabbit> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<tiglionabbit>        or too many mounted file systems
<tiglionabbit> unless I tell it a type with -t
<tiglionabbit> (this is on an old debian system..)
<hussam> gyaresu: what do you mean ident ?
<gyaresu> geoAnt, i honestly don't know but if it needs certain versions then you will probably need those versions.
<gyaresu> hussam, 'man apt-cdrom'
<tiglionabbit> have I done something wrong here?
<to|m> why doesn't save xvidtune my config I saved?
<tiglionabbit> is this partition safe to use?
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, no.
<snikker> gyaresu: it's normal tha the content of the directory "/.dev" is (more or less) like "/dev" ?
<tiglionabbit> what do you suggest I do then?
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, bad superblock means the boot record is shazbot from memory.
<tiglionabbit> what should I do?
<hussam> gyaresu: thanks
<wmealing> just wondering, in the ubuntu install, can it resize ntfs ?
<geoAnt> OK, thanks for the chat gyaresu. I'll track down all the debs and go from there.
<gyaresu> snikker, /dev/ is what's really loaded and /.dev/  are block devices that CAN be loaded (don't quote me)
<gyaresu> geoAnt, good luck.
<gyaresu> hussam, welcome.
<tiglionabbit> wmealing: yes
<gyaresu> snikker, http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html
<snikker> gyaresu: ok, thank for all infos.. :-)
<gyaresu> wmealing, yes but remember... if it's importand then don't rely that it will go right.
<gyaresu> snikker, welcome
<gyaresu> snikker, i found out after upgrading my debian server.... not funny.
<snikker> gyaresu: it's the same for me... i've got it after some updates, but i don't know what...
<gyaresu>  snikker try googling '.dev', it doesn't work.
<gyaresu> snikker, drove me nuts... devfs to udev made a big mess.
<tiglionabbit> argh this is scaring me
<Mitario> lo
<tiglionabbit> I reformatted the thing to ext3, or so I thought, but it always prints out "NTFS: Invalid $Mft record 0" when I mount it
<Mitario> am I correct that ubuntu has some new cool wallpapers shipped with breezy?
<snikker> gyaresu: yes, "devfs to udev" on google make a mess...
<tiglionabbit> can someone console me about this?  I think I'll go to #debian
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, probably you want to change the partition type too with cfdisk
<tiglionabbit> it says it's "Linux" now.  cfdisk doesn't list ext2 or ext3 in it though!  wtf
<Seveas> partition type and filesystem can be set separately
<snikker> gyaresu: now i go to lunch,,, thanx again,,, bye.
<gyaresu> snikker, night. good luck.
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, you've bj0rked you Master File Table.
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, Did you want to nuke the whole drive or keep some partition on it/
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, ?
<tiglionabbit> keep some partitions..
<tiglionabbit> like for instance the partition I was using debian from...
<tiglionabbit> bleh forget it, I'll just nuke debian too, I'm not using it
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, just use cfdisk to change the partition type
<Seveas> that will not format your disk
<tiglionabbit> it's such a screwed up netinstall anyway
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: what do I change it to?  I don't see ext3 among the options
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, you can get it back you just need to fix the first 512KB of the drive...
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, 'Linux'
<tiglionabbit> it is "Linux"
<tiglionabbit> lol, man if I could just boot my ubuntu live dvd on this thing...
<tiglionabbit> for some reason it has a problem with that
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, got a knoppix lying around?
<tiglionabbit> nope..
<Nameeater> whats the name of the package for apt-get if I want QT?
<tiglionabbit> say, will a gentoo CD do it?  I've been meaning to try that distro out, but parted might not be fully compiled on it =P
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, can you put that drive in any linux box at all?
<tiglionabbit> gyaresu: nope..
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, single drive machine?
<mumbles> tiglionabbit, download knoppix and use qparted
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, /dev/hda only?
<tiglionabbit> I only have one linux machine around, and it's a laptop.  And that machine has two hard disks, but the other one is NTFS
<edited> i think i have a knoppix live cd somewhere
<gyaresu> edited, go over to tiglionabbit's place then... :)
<tiglionabbit> I was actually reformatting this drive mainly so that I could pull the stuff off the other drive, to back it up, because that drive is noisy and defective
<edited> lol
<edited> tiglionabbit, where do u live?
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, i'm pretty sure you've stuffed the 'boot sector'
<tiglionabbit> it was /dev/hda1, and there's no /boot
<tiglionabbit> used to be Windows C:/
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, without a linux boot disk you'll have trouble.
<tiglionabbit> er C:\
<tiglionabbit> meh, I can write one
<edited> get LFS!
<IceDC571> wow, ^rob^ was trying to paste his code in my DCC chat, people get kicked for private flooding?
<tiglionabbit> was trying to think how cheap I can possibly be, by perhaps installing things over a network rather than using a CD
<edited> IceDC571, yea excess flood
<^rob^> IceDC571: i'll use bastebin
<^rob^> pastebin
<^rob^> lol
<edited> or his connection just couldnt handle it
<edited> tiglionabbit, wat distro u thinking of installing?
<tiglionabbit> edited: probably a couple of em, but after I back up my files..
<edited> ooo
<tiglionabbit> and send this other HD in for RMA
<tiglionabbit> cuz it's too noisy
<IceDC571> what is the difference between a PM and DCC chat, im guessing a dcc chat is more secure and its 'direct' to the person
<edited> i have a 10GB space free on my hard drive for testing out distros, i might install gentoo
<tiglionabbit> edited: I was surprised to see that, in the official guides for gentoo, the example install is like "I think I'll make the partition 2 gigs, but 1 is plenty for most users"
<IceDC571> edited: so you're installing gentoo, eh? that would mean manually?
<IceDC571> lol tiglionabbit
<edited> tiglionabbit, lol
<edited> IceDC571, yea manually over the network
<edited> i think they have an installer you could download
<IceDC571> edited: thats gotta be really, really painful
<IceDC571> edited: they have vidalinux
<edited> yea, less painfull then installing LFS
<concept10> I cant believe xchat costs money on windows
* keikoz slu
<edited> painful*
<housetier> good the CDs have arrived :)
<tiglionabbit> it's fun ssh-ing a machine that's 3 feet away from me...   pointless, but fun
<edited> housetier, ubuntu CDs?
<edited> lol
<tiglionabbit> god damn, I sure wasted a lot of hard disk space
<edited> gtg to work, cya all in couple of hours
<tiglionabbit> the percentage of stuff that's actually created to me versus downloaded crap is like..  1%
<tiglionabbit> --  du -sh Downloads --   19G
<tiglionabbit> df -h /dev/hdb1 -- used: 39G
<ClassTeac> PLEASE HELP: Just installed Ubuntu and now all i get is a crazy screen that's green black and red dithering....
<tiglionabbit> o.o
<tiglionabbit> sounds like X couldn't find a suitible resolution for your monitor, so it spazzed out
<tiglionabbit> did you select the right resolutions at that stage of the installation?
<ClassTeac> it never asked me for resolution :(
<tiglionabbit> ClassTeac: well
<tiglionabbit> you have two options
<ompaul> anyone know if this error is exclusively caused by icmp being switched off http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/583
<tiglionabbit> you can drop to a terminal and "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ClassTeac> ill try that while I've got you here :)
<tiglionabbit> I'd actually suggest the second of those if things are working badly
<tiglionabbit> (the first is to manually edit your configs)
<tiglionabbit> so, that'll just start up a configurator in some beautiful whiptail dialog boxes, and ask you a bunch of questions.  Hopefully, you know the correct answers to these questions
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: you know, it never asked me for a resolution either, that i remember, just defaulted to the highest it discovered via EDID iirc
<tiglionabbit> you know how to drop to terminal, right?  Control-Alt and an F key below F7
<tiglionabbit> F7 to get back
<ClassTeac> hmmm
<nikkia> which, assuming your EDID result is correct, *should* be the right behaviour, IMO
<tiglionabbit> to crazy messed up X
<ClassTeac> won't let me CTRL ATL F+ANYTHING
<tiglionabbit> er, like F1, the F keys
<ClassTeac> :( I'm trying to add the '3' thingy to the kernal at bootup if that makes any sense
<ClassTeac> But that didn't work either
<tiglionabbit> 3 thingy?  no idea
<nikkia> ClassTeac: ubuntu only has two (normal) runlevels really single user and 'full blown X'
<ClassTeac> Kernel blah blah blah blah 3
<nikkia> ClassTeac: there is no 'GUI' and 'text' runlevels like many other distros use
<ClassTeac> ohhh. so I have to type in single
<keikoz> yes that's quite strange in fact
<nikkia> ClassTeac: single user should be 0 i think
<gyaresu> tiglionabbit, remember to remind of the 'cp /etc/thing/stuff.conf /etc/thing/stuff.conf.bak' ;)
<nikkia> keikoz: its annoying, a text-only runlevel is very useful for problem resolution
<keikoz> init 2 should be no X
<keikoz> that's sure
<keikoz> isnt it the same as debian ?
<tiglionabbit> gyaresu: I think we're going with the dpkg-reconfigure thing instead
<nikkia> keikoz: well, i don't care if its 2 or 5, no matter, it'd be a nice option to have, without having to manually rip apart a rc?.d
<keikoz> yes...
<tiglionabbit> to quote inittab:
<tiglionabbit> # Runlevel 0 is halt.
<tiglionabbit> # Runlevel 1 is single-user.
<tiglionabbit> # Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
<tiglionabbit> # Runlevel 6 is reboot.
<keikoz> what about sensors detection on asus p5gdc ? i cant detect them
<keikoz> i'm on hoary ...
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: the unix world really needs symbolic runlevels, and it needs them badly :)
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: having to remember 0=single on one system and 0=halt on others, isn't good
<ClassTeac> tiglionabbit: I did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure... it's asking me to enter the video cards bus identifier... ahhh what the?
<tiglionabbit> ClassTeac: I don't know.  Does it allow you to do it "automatically" or write something in there by itself?
<tiglionabbit> generally the defaults are what you want for things you don't know
<keikoz> ok, i will ask differently; the command for seing the temperature is acpi -t no ?
<ClassTeac> Sorry to keep hounding... 128MB graphics card in kilobytes.. do they want 128000 or 131072?
<keikoz> mmh
<nikkia> 131072
<keikoz> i guess
<keikoz> yes
<nikkia> memory is always specified in 1024 units :)
<nikkia> well, i shouldn't say 'always' there's bound to be some idiot company out there selling 131MB flash cards or something
<Jowi> hi everyone
<Tomcat_> Where idiot company = all harddisk makers? :)
<mumbles> yeh
<Tomcat_> ide memory is 1000 units ;)
<tiglionabbit> say, how do I command it to echo the system bell character?
<VincentMX> how come the ubuntu calendar is only a blue version of the standard ubuntu desktop? somebody told me it is supposed to have hot linux babes like when you search linux+babe on google.
<nikkia> tomcat, i personally don't like calling HDDs 'memory', yes, i know they're technically secondary memory, and you can use them as swap, but still
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: command what?
<Tomcat_> nikkia: Okay :)
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: bash
<tiglionabbit> who else would I command?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: if you mean bash,   echo <ctrl-v><ctrl-g>
<tiglionabbit> neat
<tiglionabbit> thank you
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: you could probably also escape it with \07 or something
<VincentMX> ?
<nikkia> but its easy enough to remember that ctrl-v takes the next character as a literal
<tiglionabbit> nope, it doesn't escape it like that...
<tiglionabbit> just prints 97
<tiglionabbit> *07
* FoamY_is_ZZzzzzZ is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<craz3d> Seveas; that was a no go. VFS caused a kernel panic
<mumbles> sigh
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: printf takes it ok tho
<mumbles> i slpet till 10:00
<mumbles> still feal tired
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: so 'printf \\07' does what is expected
<keikoz> what do it means when VFS causes a kernel panic ?
<mumbles> .j #ubuntu-offtopic
<craz3d> mumbles; i went to bed at 3pm, and woke up at 1. haha
<keikoz> i had that yesterday
<craz3d> 1am that is
<mumbles> yeh... i cant fuck up my sleap cycles to much
* DekaPink watches some old tv special about Enterprise.
<craz3d> mumbles; i do perl scripting for my money, so it's really no biggy. :-D I just do whatever whenever i can.
<mumbles> in 2 weeks time i will be getting up at 7:00am and going to bed at like 12:00am
<mumbles> well
<kuttibarani> hi
<mumbles> i have to hav had breacfast and stuff and be ready to go by 8:15
<mumbles> havent done that since school
<kuttibarani> kuttibarani@yahoo.com is my chat id
<tuzakey> anyone running ubuntu on amd64? I've got kernel-image problems :-(
<kuttibarani> pm
<craz3d> mumbles, i didn't do that IN school. haha
<mumbles> hehe
<craz3d> mumbles; my school schedual was; wake up at 1am, screw around.. go to school at 9:30 or so, come home, sleep and do it all again
<mumbles> anyways
<craz3d> mumbles; i graduated honor roll, so no one really cared about my schedual.
<mumbles> im going to go and bug the comtpuer guy about my peratns comtpuer
<mumbles> otherwise im goin to have to lend em mine for the weekend
<craz3d> it was close though... 3.571 or something
<mumbles> luckey im away
<craz3d> meh, later
<nikkia> craz3d: mine was 'sleep all day, when brought in to complain about my attendance, point out incriminating evidence against the dean of CS, repeat' :)
<ClassTeac> OK SO.... after I sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      DO i need to: cp /etc/thing/stuff.conf /etc/thing/stuff.conf.bak   ?
<craz3d> nikkia; shit, i should have thought of that
<mumbles> yeh
<mumbles> i know the tuseraere spends most days in the pub now
<mumbles> wish i knew that one when i was in school
<nikkia> craz3d: in my 2nd year, i attended classes on *6* days out of the year :P
<lapo> hi
<mumbles-out> herm
<mumbles-out> got to remember to shave at osme point today
<craz3d> nikkia; lmfao. Dr. Gary was kewl though, as they got new computers, he'd let me have my way with the equipment, keep whatever i wanted, and then auction off the rest.
<craz3d> nikkia; i would'nt want to ruin that.. well, back then anyway
<umar> anyone here helping FC4?
<craz3d> nikkia, my mother also worked with him in the past, along with the truancy officer, so i was just enjoying life.
<tiglionabbit> ClassTeac: uh, no, you should probably do that before.  But I think dpkg-reconfigure backs it up for you
<nikkia> craz3d: the reality is, i didn't get into trouble because i had a good relationship with the lecturers that mattered
<Jowi> i need to re-install some dev-tools. is there a dummy-package, similar to ubuntu-desktop, but for the dev-tools?
<nikkia> craz3d: one even gave me a revision sheet 2 days before the exam...
<Amaranth> Jowi: build-essential
<ClassTeac> Tiglionabbit: TY
<nikkia> the revision sheet just happened to ask all of the same questions as the exam :P
<Jowi> Amaranth, thank you!!!
<Amaranth> Jowi: there is also gnome-devel if you're doing gnome things
<Jowi> Amaranth, nope, just the basics. thanks again
<tuzakey> can anyone tell me what this means: http://sonic.tuzakey.com/error.log
<craz3d> anyone know what i need to apt-get to get 'make xconfig' work? It's some QT stuff or whatever.
<tiglionabbit> wow, fun error
<fauzana> hello
<mindspin> craz3d: make menu works?
<craz3d> mindspin; yeah, i've got make menuconfig, and make gconfig working. I just wanted the xconfig up and running
<tuzakey> tiglionabbit: this system is......experimental..... athlon-64 3200+ booted off software raid (may be my problem)
<craz3d> tuzakey; try aptitude install kernel.whatever--
<tiglionabbit> okay, so say I'm about to RMA a hard drive.  What format do you think I should send it to them in?
<craz3d> tiglionabbit; NTFS
<tiglionabbit> why?
<craz3d> tiglionabbit; easier file recovery, and they wont think anything of it, besides, then you can 0-write it so they can't see what you had on there.
<craz3d> tiglionabbit; it's what i do, i have a lot of warez and whatnot, so i really dont want them seeing what i have/had
<tiglionabbit> easier file recovery?
<tiglionabbit> wait, so how do I do this?
<craz3d> tiglionabbit; boot windows, and find a utility by 'Runtime software' called 'GetDataBack for NTFS'
<Jowi> what would you make of this error for a ./configure: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tiglionabbit> craz3d: problem with the first step there is, windows wouldn't boot, so I already reformatted the master
<tiglionabbit> this is the slave
<scaroo> hi ppl ! as said inyhe topic, my Xunder breezy is broken (it cannot find keyboard modul), is there any fix i can do ?
<craz3d> tiglionabbit; i would disconnect the slave, drop a windows cd in it, install windows on it... and then attempt the recovery
<tuzakey> craz3d: aptitude gives the same error, something is clearly confused, because /dev/sdc3 is a linux raid autodetect partition
<mindspin> Jowi started./configure with sudo?
<tiglionabbit> Jowi: I would say that means you don't have enough hard disk space left...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<tiglionabbit> Jowi: either that or make doesn't have rights to write to where it wants to
<Jowi> mindspin, of course not
<Garrison> tuzakey /dev/sdc3 ? serial-ata on a raid controller?
<Jowi> 4.1 Gb should be enough space ;-)
<tiglionabbit> Garrison: Dude, installing windows is way too much work for this kind of thing
<Jowi> tiglionabbit, i will check permissions
<Garrison> tiglionabbit; you might also try VMWare. Make a virtual machine, and give it full access to the master hdd. you should be able to do any sort of recovery.
<mindspin> thats why i asked for sudo
<tiglionabbit> I half want to format it to fat12 or Minix just to make them wonder what I was doing with it
<Garrison> tiglionabbit; if you're just trying to RMA it, then format it, and erase the partition. then send it back
<tuzakey> garrison: its an nforce4 board, it has 4 SATA channels, onboard fake-raid is off, I've got 3 160GB SATA-II drives on those 4 channels, linux is doing software raid by way of md, /boot is RAID1 / is RAID5 and /home is RAID5, swap is RAID5, GRUB is written to the MBR on each drive
<Jowi> mindspin, i have ./configure'd this app before without that error. always ./configure && make as user and make install as root.
<Garrison> tuzakey; i have my primary box booting off of a SATA onboard raid controller. It just detected, and installed right off the bat, it didn't have any problems with it. Still hastn't to be hones.t
<jonatan> ok. i upgraded to breezy before i knew there was any X-problems. now a bunch of packages depends on xdpyinfo etc. any workaround?
<Garrison> tuzakey; are you trying to disable RAID?
<Garrison> tuzakey, or just make it boot and quit posing problems?
<tuzakey> no, the onboard raid doesn't do raid 5, only 1 and 0, it installed, it boots, I'm typing from that machine right now, but it gives me problems installing that new kernel image
<Garrison> tuzakey; are you attempting to go a whole new kernel version? .. I would just make it myself, if i were in you're position.
<Garrison> tuzakey; www.kernel.org
<tiglionabbit> ok, so is deleting it and putting another NTFS partition in its exact same place enough?  Or should I mangle it up by making it another format?
<tuzakey> Garrison: thats what I'm about to do....things compile so fast on this box :-D (brand new)
<Garrison> tiglionabbit, you're in linux, if it was ext3, formatting it to NTFS should be enough.
<tiglionabbit> it was NTFS before
<Garrison> meh, mkfs.ext3 /dev/whatever#
<djp> hi all. where can i find ubuntu specific splash themes etc?
<Garrison> tiglionabiit; i would just put a different filesystem on it. (after formatting the other ofcourse)
<tiglionabbit> lol whoops, I forgot to umount it.  And guess what, it pretended to write to it but didn't change anything
<Garrison> tuzakey; if you need any help with the kernel just let me know, i'll do whatever i can
* Garrison is out of smokes.. DAMNIT
<scaroo> ls
<scaroo> ^oops
<Garrison> tuzakey; before you go building the kernel, try installing just the -k8 rather then the -k8-smp
<tuzakey> garrison: yeah that was one of the first things I tried
<tuzakey> its something with one of the post install scripts
<tuzakey> i think
<Garrison> tuzakey; when you build it, install any sort of raid/scsi support it offers that could in anyway be relivant to your setup
<tuzakey> thanks for the pointers
<Garrison> Duke Nukem Forever is taking too god-damn long.
<tiglionabbit> oh my, these hard disks are extremely hot
<tiglionabbit> ouch
<tiglionabbit> is this normal?  I've never felt them so scorching
<tiglionabbit> can't touch it...
<mindspin> now you know why they say hot swap
<keikoz> i fear my cpu is to hot too
<tiglionabbit> lol
<keikoz> lol
<ed1t> people burning their CPU!!! :P
<Hiruky> lol
<tiglionabbit> I have an odd jewish vegan linux friend who calls every piece of new hardware "hot"
<keikoz> i'd like seing the temperature, but i dont find the right way
<keikoz> isnt it acpi -t ?
<tiglionabbit> I once had a power surge that literally melted the chips off my hard disk
<keikoz> hu
<Tomcat_>        -k | --kelvin
<Tomcat_>                  use kelvin as the temperature unit
<tiglionabbit> so I RMA'd it, and they sent me this noisy defective one in its place!  =P bastards
<Tomcat_> lol... kelvin, the temperature unit for REAL MEN!
<ed1t> mine is 42 C
<crazyhorse> hi, anyone can help me with s-ata?
<ed1t> damn 315 K
<konrad> Hi, woh to add device file in /dev if I use udev? I other words, installing lircd it makes devices files, but after reboot this file is repleced/deleted by udev. Secondly, I want to make symbolic link /dev/radio to /dev/radio0, but udev is removing this :/
<Tomcat_> konrad: I'd suggest a boot script that re-creates the files after each boot, but I don't know if this is the best way.
<konrad> Tomcat_: I thought about it, but this is very uncomfortable
<konrad> maybe /dev/.udevdb/  ??
<Tomcat_> I think /dev gets overwritten on each reboot, so it won't help.
<crazyhorse> i'm using sata_sil but i have no /dev/sda, any help?
<konrad> and making lirc device is difficult, I have very specific hardware (I can study DEB postinstall script, but...)
<konrad> crazyhorse: so use hda :)
<crazyhorse> konrad: hda is IDE
<mindspin> isn't sda scsi?
<keikoz> yes
<nightswim> sata is als sd*
<konrad> crazyhorse: sda is ISCIS probably..
<mindspin> and what is sata?
<keikoz> sata is read as scsi
<konrad> */SCSI
<mindspin> ic
<konrad> oh :0
<konrad> :)
<crazyhorse> but i haven't any sd* device
<keikoz> and he should find it on /dev/sd...
<crazyhorse> modules are loaded and in proc i see the two s-ata partitions
<keikoz> maybee some strange chip
<konrad> or udev bug
<keikoz> humm possible
<keikoz> that wuold explain my own pbl xD
<konrad> I have such problem with lirc
<crazyhorse> /proc/scsi/sata_sil/0 and /proc/scsi/sata_sil/1 are there
<keikoz> i have great problems with a ide-raid controller
<Garrison> anyone play urbanempires?
<keikoz> udev is used on each startup for detecting hardware and remaking /dev in ubuntu ?
<Wimpie> Hi all, Got some problems with a SMC (prism based) pcmcia card and prism54.org seems down
<lucaslira> how can i put sound in my ubuntu??
<mophat> Hi ..
<keikoz> wait until the come back :o)
<lucaslira> I try all thing on the site.. and nothing
<gyaresu> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<mophat> ok.. what's the dealio with 32 bit i/o on ide/sata devices. i have an intel and an amd64 here and i can't get it to go on the HD's
<mophat> amd is SATA, amd is EIDE
<lucaslira> tthanks
<gyaresu> lucaslira, try 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<mophat> stuck at 16, i put in the \right modules both times
<mophat> and it enabled 32 bit for the cd drives
<mophat> which still only run at half speed
<mophat> is this just hardware conflicts
<Garrison> anyone know what 'vaporware' is?
<nightswim> yes
<mindspin> perl 6
<mophat> yah, ubuntu
<nightswim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporware
<gyaresu> mindspin, :) ha!
<macintoshr> should redirect to microsoft
<gyaresu> mophat, i don't understand your sata eide question.
<tiglionabbit> http://www.science.uva.nl/~mes/jargon/w/ware.html
<Garrison> nightswim; thanks
<mophat> gyra:  HD's are only running in 16 bit i/o mode
<mophat> gyraresu: SATA and or EIDE
<mophat> And i have the proper modules loaded, i'm pretty sure
<Garrison> mophat; hdparm -qd1u1c3 /dev/whatever.drive#
<gyaresu> mophat, how do you tell. (i do know some stuff but that ones kooky)
<Garrison> gyaresu; hdparm -i
<mophat> well i hdparm /dev/
<Garrison> gyaresu: sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda1 or whatever your drive is
<Garrison> mophat; hdparm /dev/?
<gyaresu> Garathor, yeah. reading up on that now. never needed it before.
<gyaresu> Garrison, thanks.
<mophat> Garrison: will that work for SATA too hopefullY?  .. And do I need to put that in a startup script?
<mophat> Garrison: It seems to be working so far, much thanks
<Garrison> mophat; it's what i use on my serial-ata drive
<Garrison> mophat; i added it startup, yes.
<mophat> garrison: wow. I was ready to go out and get an ide drive for my own computer, just for an OS drive.  but now i know that, you've saved me 120 bucks
<mophat> thankyou very much
<Garrison> mophat; no problem.
<mophat> quick ignorant question if i could, which started script
<mophat> startup*
<mophat> wow
<mophat> i am so happy now
<Garrison> mophat; that part, i dont remember. haha
<mophat> haha i was so down with my gear
<mophat> :)
<mophat> i was boo'ing sata
<Garrison> mophat; here's the exact command; sudo hdparm -qd1u1c3 -d1 /dev/hda or /dev/sda .. etc
<mophat> saying billy invented  it
<gyaresu> Garrison, mophat : another happy customer :)
<mophat> *sigh of relief ..
<mophat> oh i'm definatly going to support ubuntu now :D
* Garrison is such a n00b too... haha i feel like i've accomplised something
<mophat> thanks again Garrison, gya
<IT_Girl> guys after doing distupgrade  my debian doesnt boot anymore  but i can still boot from the floppy i made in the setup process
<IT_Girl> how can i put my system to boot again from the hdd
<mdk-tux24> hello
<Garrison> mophat, gyaresu; set you're options in /etc/hdparm.conf
<mindspin> edit /boot/grub/options.list
<mindspin> wait
<mdk-tux24> a linux mandrake newbie needs info and help
<Garrison> mindspin; menu.lst  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gyaresu> Garrison, 'sudo hdparm -qd1u1c3 -d1 /dev/sda' it needs all those 'options'?
<kbrooks> mdk-tux24, ask
<mindspin> yep
<kbrooks> gyaresu, man hdparm
<mindspin> menu-lst
<kbrooks> ;)
<mophat> i'm burning up, i'm really stoked*
<mindspin> menu.lst
<gyaresu> kbrooks, touche
<gyaresu> hahaha
<Garrison> gyaresu; without all that I get 14mb/s with it ~50mb/s
<mophat> greatest feeling ever, booting windows, in a window on linux
<IT_Girl> isnt there a way so i can copy a .conf file from the bootable floppy and to the system ?
<kbrooks> gyaresu, use the manual pages ;)
<mdk-tux24> i have direct rendering in no, how do i enable it ? i don't want to have to compile stuff
<gyaresu> kbrooks, shoosh now ;)
<mophat> one day I hope to run freebsd as my host, and have a ubuntu workstation (through vmware)
<mophat> oh wow so happy
<mophat> haha ok thx [=
<mophat> *beams
<kbrooks> gyaresu, dude. i'm just trying to be nice
<mindspin> IT_Girl: what are the contents of your floppy?
<mdk-tux24> i have an ati raqdeon 9600 xt
<mophat> i've rtfm
<mophat> :D
<gyaresu> kbrooks, i'm just teasing.
<mindspin> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<kbrooks> gyaresu, man hparm ;)
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<kbrooks> hdparm*
<gyaresu> kbrooks, i don't get told to read the man much anymore. shows how late it is here :)
<mdk-tux24> can someone help me?
<mophat> cheers
<kbrooks> gyaresu, just a idea
<Garrison> mdk-tux24; yes?
<kbrooks> mdk-tux24,
<gyaresu> !radeon
<ubotu> gyaresu: Bugger all, i dunno
<gyaresu> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> mdk-tux24, do you have the video card drivers?
<mdk-tux24> how do i enable direct rendering i want to use my 3d card for 3d games
<gyaresu> !tell mdk-tux24 about ati
<mindspin> !3d
<mdk-tux24> yes i intalled them
<ubotu> mindspin: Bugger all, i dunno
<IT_Girl> root@deb:/home/goliat# ls /mnt/floppy/
<IT_Girl> ldlinux.sys  linux.bin  message.txt  syslinux.cfg
<IT_Girl> mindspin,
<mindspin> so I don't think copying will help
<prox2far> hello peeps
<hussam> how can query the version of a library package from command line?
<mindspin> read that1grub
<mindspin> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<mdk-tux24> how do i enable 3d acceleration , rendering?
<mindspin> or try to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IT_Girl> mindspin, i got lilo
<mindspin> ok
<mindspin> so edit /etc/lilo.conf
<mdk-tux24> is this ubuntu linux good for games?
<mindspin> and run lilo after editing
<mindspin> but so you are not on ubuntu are you?
<aio> mdk-tux24 depends on your hardware and the games you want to play....
<mdk-tux24> i'm using mdk
<Determinist> mdk-tux24 certain games have been ported to linux , ubuntu is a linux distro , so yes , it's good for games as long as you have the drivers set up propler
<mdk-tux24> if i install it is it by defaut enable 3d renedering?
<Determinist> properly , even
<kbrooks> mdk-tux24, yes it is good for games
<IT_Girl> mindspin,  i installed i debian base and put the ubuntu sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<aio> mdk-tux24 i've got unreal tournament running, albeit in a limited resolution...
<kbrooks> mdk-tux24, nope
<IT_Girl> then done distupgrade :|
<mindspin> this is not agood idea
<kbrooks> IT_Girl, #debian wont support that.
<kbrooks> we wont.
<hack_benjamin> how do i add something to my default runlevel?
<mindspin> either stay on debian or switch to ubuntu
<mdk-tux24> how do u enable it then?
<Garrison> gyarseu; you still around?
<kbrooks> IT_Girl, mixing is a BAD idea
<mindspin> what is the purpose of the machine? desktop or server?
<IT_Girl> ok I want the facilities that are on debian but i want kernel 2.4
<mindspin> what is the purpose of the machine? desktop or server?
<aio> mdk-tux24 you need to either install the new ati drivers from ati (preferable solution since they are much better than the alternative) or use the fglrx drivers included in hoary
<IT_Girl> server
<topyli> IT_Girl: just install a 2.4 kernel on debian
<gyaresu> Garrison, yeah.
<IT_Girl> almost server
<mindspin> so stuck to debian
<mdk-tux24> does anyone know how to enable the damn 3d acceleration?
<mindspin> and install woody ;-)
<gyaresu> Garrison, you gotta use my name. i'm on 3 computers here...
<IT_Girl> isnt there a way to install kernel 2.4 on ubuntu
<kbrooks> mindspin, DUDE
<gyaresu> Garrison, I need the beeps.
<aio> mdk-tux24 ummm...trying to tell you here
<kbrooks> IT_Girl, um
<ed1t> IT_Girl, why u wanna do that/
<kbrooks> IT_Girl, not woody, sarge
<aio> mdk-tux24 patience, paduan
<topyli> IT_Girl: from vanilla sources, there are no ubuntu packages
<Garrison> gyaresu; sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf    locate  command_line { put you're options in there, it'll give you an example, uncomment it too
<kbrooks> ed1t, universe
<mindspin> IT_Girl: install sarge, ists running cool
<kbrooks> topyli, uni...oh
<IT_Girl> well I got some hardware that are not supported on other kernels then 2.4
<Garrison> gyaresu; it's on the far bottom
<gyaresu> Garrison, thanks man i was just in the hdparm man.
<kbrooks> mindspin, sarge > woody
<mindspin> and install 2.4 kernel
<topyli> kbrooks: yeah well, i'm at work
<IT_Girl> how can i know if its sarge i installed ?
<mindspin> kbrooks: i know
<ed1t> sarge comes with 2.4
<gyaresu> Garrison, (only problem is that it's late and i might leave it till tomorrow.)
<mindspin> edit yor aptsources.list
<ntech> Hello, i'm a french user. trying to setup a 5700L EPSON printer. Does anybody knows about this printer working under ubuntu ? Some sites say that it is, but I failed
<gyaresu> Garrison, too many years of late night enseey weensey little changes that stuff everything up.
<mdk-tux24> installing drivers does it necesarily means to compile kernel?
<aio> mdk-tux24 no
<gyaresu> ntech, linuxprinting.org ?
<aio> mdk-tux24 you *can* just use synaptic to install the ones from ubuntu.  don't do that.  find the drivers you need from ati
<IT_Girl> mindspin, edit yor aptsources.list is that message for me ?
<mindspin> IT_Girl: should ;-)
<aio> and once you get them installed, here is my xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/586
<mdk-tux24> what u think is easy ubuntu or mdk?
<hack_benjamin> anyone know to edit whats int eh default runlevel?
<gyaresu> !sources
<mindspin> but was atypo
<ubotu> methinks sources is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersAddingRepositories
<kbrooks> mdk-tux24, ubuntu
<IT_Girl> ok what link  should i add  so i can be able to install 2.4 kernel
<aio> mdk-tux24 you'll want to backup your xorg.conf file first and adjust it to reflect the "fglrx" changes.  you probably won't be able to use mine unmodified
<mindspin> IT_Girl: give aus a line from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<julz> can ubuntu install to an external usb hdd?
<Garrison> gyaresu; my hdparm command_line thing looks like this; www.xironet.org/pub/hdparm.conf.txt
<aio> julz yes
<leo> where is the list of the packages kept that ubuntu will install extra  during it's post-install ( base-config -> Select and install packages)? Is it in the base-config package?
<aio> julz actually, just plug ig in
<julz> thanks. can most distros do this
<gyaresu> Garrison, thanks.
<aio> julz i've had a problem with writing to one formatted in ntfs, though.
<kbrooks> leo, No.
<mdk-tux24> wait brb i'm going to go to gaim
<aio> julz dunno.  never tried with other distros.
<kbrooks> leo: why do you want this?
<julz> well mine wouldbe brand new
<IT_Girl> u mean a line from the fully ubuntu machines apt ?"mindspin IT_Girl: give aus a line from your /etc/apt/sources.list"
<aio> julz then it probably won't pick it up right away.
<leo> kbrooks: we are modifying this install cd for a project
<leo> and i want to strip it down
<julz> im gunna put 3 distros on it. that would be ok, right?
<aio> julz doh!
<kbrooks> leo: Well, there is no 'list'.
<julz> waah?
<mindspin> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ sarge main
<mindspin> deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ sarge main
<aio> julz just realized what you're asking...*install* to usb hdd.
<mdk-frodo> hi
<aio> julz you should be able to do this.....
<mdk-frodo> ok what u where saying
<leo> kbrooks because when i follow the default steps it starts installing python24-* and stuff
<aio> julz i haven't tried *that*, but you should be able to....dunno if the installer supports it, but i'm sure there's some tricks....
<aio> mdk-frodo what are you asking?
<kbrooks> leo: use expert from the install cd. boot: expert <enter>
<kbrooks> leo, and start over
<mindspin> its too frecking hot here :-(
<gyaresu> Garrison, nice one. exactly what i didn't even know i needed :)
<julz> oh :/ . i may have to get someone who knows what they're doing to install for me. (im not too game cos i just wiped my families hdd, they dont know yet 8D
<IT_Girl> i got 2 ac's in my server room :)
<Garrison> gyaresu; just glad i could help.  Building karma points.. haha
<Garrison> IT_Girl; i have 1x 32000BTU AC with 5 machines in it.  2 machines in my bedroom, and 1 more in the living room.
<leo> kbrooks: okay , and to do this permanent i just have to adjust the isolinux.cfg ?
<aio> julz ok - check out this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5151.html
<mdk-frodo> ok i want to enable 3d rendering on x11
<Garrison> one room with the AC and 5 machines** sorry
<julz> thanks aio, im reading now... :)
<kbrooks> leo: um. dont use expert.
<IT_Girl> W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<kbrooks> leo: dont put it in the isolinux.cfg
<aio> mdk-frodo ok - go and find the ati drivers from ati.com
<aio> mdk-frodo and install them.
<mdk-frodo> how u enable it without compiling?
<kbrooks> leo: YOU use expert at the isolinux.cfg
<gyaresu> IT_Girl, what are you doing marrilat repositories?
<apokryphos> mdk-frodo: did the repository ATI drivers not work for you?
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, you dont have to compile anything
<mdk-frodo> i downloaded them last night i'm on k56 5 hours took me
<kbrooks> gyaresu, marrilat == different url
<IT_Girl> well just added this link so i can add kernel 2.4 on ubuntu
<aio> mdk-frodo actually, check out this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mindspin> IT_Girl: I would suggest a new debian sarge installation from the start
<mindspin> that would be the easyest way
<kbrooks> IT_Girl, unfortuntely, we do not support hybrids
<leo> it's just the DEBCONF_PRIORITY that is different?
<IT_Girl> mindspin, its just the ubuntu addiction
<Garrison> mdk-frodo; also, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   comment out the last part about Section "DRI" (all of it) and above under Section "Module" comment out load "dri" and make sure you have load "glx" in there.
<kbrooks> IT_Girl, so?
<aio> kbrooks i'm a halfling, so do i not get support?
<IT_Girl> kbrooks, thnx
<aio> :-)
<kbrooks> aio: uh
<kbrooks> aio: you know what hybrids are?
<mdk-frodo> ok wait i go and try
<kbrooks> aio: X mixed into Y
<IT_Girl> mindspin I think ill just install it on a debian then thnx anyway :)
<ccc> anyone have experience with logitech cordless keyboards? can you configure ubuntu to use the scrollwheel to the left? ( http://www.cadmandata.fi/logitech/logitech_cordless_desktop_optical.jpg )
<mindspin> that will give you aclean system
<kbrooks> if X is debian and Y is Ubuntu....
<aio> kbrooks i wasn't totally following the convo, but yeah, it was a joke.  i'm assuming you're talking about starting with sarge, the upgrading the sources.list to hoary (or breezy)
<Garrison> ccc; google it. put 'ubuntu + keyboard.model.number'
<mindspin> mixing debian and ubuntu and vice versa is not agood idea at all
<kbrooks> aio: right
<IT_Girl> and ill keep it as a pure server environment
<mindspin> yep
<kbrooks> mindspin, doing so makes a hybrid
<mindspin> I know
<kbrooks> a hybrid that's neither Y or X
<mumbles> herm
<mumbles> to tired
<ccc> Garrison: mm i did, couldn't get any clear answers so i thought i'd go for live experience advice here :)
<mumbles> to tired? to hot
<mindspin> so i suggested installing sarge and staying away from ubuntu for server purposes
<IT_Girl> so should i install debian sarg then
<julz> aio: thanks, it seems possible but i reckon ill get someone else to do it for me .:)
<mindspin> yep
<kbrooks> IT_Girl, yes
<IT_Girl> it come with a 2.4 kernel
<gyaresu> ccc, have you got any of the multimedia buttons to work?
<kbrooks> julz, um
<IT_Girl> thnx alot guys
<kbrooks> WAIT
<mindspin> yw
<aio> julz why not do it yourself...you might learn something fun.
<kbrooks> julz, reboot completely
<kbrooks> julz, reboot completely
<IT_Girl> kbrooks,  mindspin , any idea about penta support on kernel 2.6 Ubuntu
<julz> kbrooks: waah?
<kbrooks> julz, you did not wipe any hard drives yet
<ccc> gyaresu: no, not yet
<mindspin> what is penta?
<aio> julz and if you totally bork your system, you can just wipe the external drive....
<mdk-frodo> how u comment like this ; or this // ?
<gyaresu> mindspin, got an isp admin who disagrees but anyhow...
<IT_Girl> pent@net DVB Carf
<julz> yes i did. my other computer, the families one
<IT_Girl> *card
<aio> mdk-frodo comment what?
<kbrooks> julz, you sure?
<mindspin> gyaresu: ???
<mdk-frodo> xorg.conf dri
<ccc> gyaresu: using another logitech keyboard now though, but i was thinking of buying one which has that scrollwheel
<gyaresu> ccc, there is a keybind prog. just can't remember...
<kbrooks> meh
<julz> right now im on the crappy old one and the good one is at the shop
<aio> mdk-frodo #
<kbrooks> no screens found
<mdk-frodo> ok
<gyaresu> ccc, i have the comfort cordless deluxe and used to have the buttons mapped under debian. (KDE prog i think)
<slept> ccc, hotkeys is nice
<mdk-frodo> cu i have to restart x11
<ccc> gyaresu: ah ok... i'll look into that. thanks. let me know if you remember the name.
<gyaresu> mindspin, the ubuntu as server opinion...
<mdk-frodo> thx
<gyaresu> ccc, looking :)
<kbrooks> gyaresu, ubuntu (without GUI) can be used as a server
<kbrooks> gyaresu, just: boot: custom-expert <enter>
<kbrooks> iirc
<gyaresu> kbrooks, yes i'm actually quite adept. thanks.
<kbrooks> gyaresu, check the CD help.
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> ok
<slept> ccc, with xev you can get the keycodes and modify one of the existing keyboard configs / choose what the keys should do , but hotkeys only works with x
<gyaresu> kbrooks, i was saying that a friend is running their ISP on ubuntu servers.
<kbrooks> now I have to restart x11.
<mdk-frodo> yes
<mdk-frodo> nothing
<gyaresu> kbrooks, ha! actually i have one under the desk. (file server, gets ignored)
<mdk-frodo> [frodo@MATRIX ~] $ glxinfo | grep rendering
<IT_Girl> guys im on a ubuntu i installed samba i made a folder with the following stanza in smb.conf [omega]  path = /home/web/omega available = yes browseable = yes public = yes writable = yes
<mdk-frodo> Loading required GL library /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<mdk-frodo> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<mdk-frodo> direct rendering: No
<mdk-frodo> [frodo@MATRIX ~] $
<mindspin> gyaresu: i prefer stability for servers, so I stay on sarge for that purpose
<IT_Girl> but i still cant access it from a windows machine thats on another domain
<slept> IT_Girl, did you add a user and is the workgroup= right?
<mindspin> IT_Girl: what do you mean? http, ssh, ftp smb?
<gyaresu> mindspin, yeah. intas.net.au are running 6 ubuntu's now. from sarge.
<aio> mdk-frodo what do you get if you run this: find /lib/modules/<current kernel version>/ -name "*fglrx*" -print
<gyaresu> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<aio> mdk-frodo of cource change it to your kernel version....
<IT_Girl> I done add user omega |chown omega /home/web/omega
<mindspin> good for them, I got my own reasons for staying with sarge
<IT_Girl> smb
<wrtpeeps> where can i download themes for ubuntu
<aio> wrtpeeps gnome themes?
<slept> IT_Girl, smbpasswd -a omega
<kbrooks> works
<mdk-frodo> [frodo@MATRIX ~] $ find /lib/modules/<current kernel version>/ -name "*fglrx*" -print
<wrtpeeps> aio:  xfce
<mdk-frodo> bash: current: No such file or directory
<mdk-frodo> [frodo@MATRIX ~] $
<wrtpeeps> i get them from the xfce site?
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, $(uname -r)
<gyaresu> wrtpeeps, gnome-themes
<ccc> slept: hey, yeah, this looks good
<mdk-frodo> nothing
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*fglrx*" -print
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*fglrx*" -print
<aio> kbrooks thx - i was just about to paste that for h(im|er)
<mdk-frodo> [frodo@MATRIX ~] $  find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*fglrx*" -print
<mdk-frodo> [frodo@MATRIX ~] $
<mdk-frodo> what it does?
<aio> mdk-frodo if that doesn't show anything, then the ati drivers didn't get installed right.  you may need to reboot
<Nermal> well. its not there is it
<Nermal> don't need to reboot
<aio> mdk - oh - that command formats your hard drive
<asad2005> how to tell grub boot loader to search for all OS in all partition and set them up
<kbrooks> aio: HEY
<kbrooks> aio: HEY
<kbrooks> aio: be nice
<aio> kbrooks :-)
<Nermal> when n00bs help n00bs it's like cousins reproducing
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, no it doesnt
<Nermal> reduces the useful gene pool
<Nermal> :)
<gyaresu> !grub
<askinif> help with upgrading firefox in ubuntu.
<ubotu> I heard grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<aio> mdk-frodo - :-) actually it just checks your kernel modules directory for the installed fglrx driver
<Nermal> askinif, use the backports
<askinif> ?
<Nermal> !bakborts
<ubotu> Nermal: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Nermal> !backports
<ubotu> methinks backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<mdk-frodo> what can i do?
<aio> Nermal (s)he may not have to reboot, but it wouldn't hurt....
<Nermal> mdk-frodo, gee.. install them ?
<Nermal> aio, it's pointless
<Nermal> don't keep them in the windows "might help if I reboot" mindset
<aio> mdk-frodo i don't remember how the installer goes..
<mdk-frodo> this is just 1 reson to go to windows and i promised mysefl no going back to it
<Nermal> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<leo> kbrooks is there another way to make the changes/choices in the installer permanent as rebuilding the packages?
<Nermal> mdk-frodo, there you go
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, no
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, no
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, no
<Nermal> kbrooks, stfu
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, listen
<gyaresu> Nermal, too much coffee?
<Nermal>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<aio> Nermal ok - i told him to reboot because *I* have had a comflict between the xorg ati driver and the ati fglrx driver and had to reboot.
<kbrooks> Nermal, grrr
<Determinist> is there a way to make a boot CD that'll boot into linux that's on hdb even if hda's mbr doesnt have a linux loader?
<Nermal> gyaresu, none today
<Amaranth> What's the problem?
<kbrooks> Nermal, BE NICE to the newbie helper.
<Nermal> har
<Nermal> no
<gyaresu> Nermal, might wanna have some. bit edgy there.
<Nermal> n00bs need to learn to ask questions properly
<kbrooks> Nermal, have some tea
<Amaranth> Determinist: Boot the CD in rescue mode and install grub on hda's mbr
<askinif> ty
<Nermal> mm.. tea
<IT_Girl> thnx alot slept
<bigfoot1> Hiruky, is there a way to change how check-boxes in dialog windows are displayed? In my case, it's got the "pushed" look if selected. I'd rather see a check mark on the box, because it's hard to see the difference between a selected pushed-in box (dark gray box) and an unselected box (light gray box). Thank you!
<IT_Girl> it worked :)
* aio thinks nermal needs a lood
<kbrooks> Nermal, drink it and get on with your life
<kbrooks> OK?
<bigfoot1> sorry. Hello.---> not hiruky.
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: That's a theme issue.
<kbrooks> Nermal, please.
<Nermal> bigfoot1, sure.. change your gtk theme to something decent
<Nermal> like clearlooks
<Nermal> or industrial
<Amaranth> that reminds me, clearlooks is now the default GNOME theme
<Amaranth> for 2.12
<Nermal> hurrah :)
<Determinist> Amaranth that's not what i asked mate. i have winxp on hda and hoary on hdb. i dont want grub on hda's mbr , i just want to create a CD that'll boot into hdb ignoring hda
<Jowi> getting errors while make'ing. Checking for g++... no (same for c++) but both are installed. any ideas?
<bigfoot1> will try clearlooks. I used to have the default ubuntu theme, but i heard it makes the pc run slower. is this true?
<Amaranth> oh, and smeg may or may not ship with breezy (on the CD)
<ccc> slept: thanks, it did the job for me. great stuff. and gyaresu, hotkeys may be the program you meant.
<kbrooks> whats smeg?
<Nermal> bigfoot1, not by much if any
<Amaranth> Determinist: Why don't you want grub installed? It can boot to windows and linux.
<Amaranth> kbrooks: my menu editor
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<gyaresu> ccc nice. hope it works for you :)
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, isn't the default gnome theme in ubuntu called "ubuntu theme"?
<Nermal> no
<Nermal> "human"
<kbrooks> YOUR menu editor?
<Amaranth> Determinist: I don't know how to do what you want.
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Yes, I wrote it.
<Determinist> Amaranth winxp keeps corrupting grub turning the system unbootable. tried every possible way to do this but no go , winxp keeps fucking grub up so i figured i'll just boot into linux from a CD and get it over with
<kbrooks> Amaranth, whoa. didnt know
<aio> Amaranth you got a link to smeg?
<Nermal> Determinist, remove windows xp ?
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<aio> Amaranth url i mean?
<gyaresu> Determinist, language.
<Nermal> aio, learn to scroll
<kbrooks> aio: ^^^
<Determinist> Nermal i cant.
<Amaranth> aio: It's also in breezy and in backports.
<aio> Nermal ummm....you're a jerk
<Nermal> wonder why it's not a standard gnome thing
<Gerrath> smeg is also on the backports repository.
<kbrooks> aio: be nice
<kbrooks> Nermal, pm?
<Nermal> aio, bless
<aio> kbrooks I am being nice.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gyaresu> :)
<Nermal> kbrooks, hmm ?
<bigfoot1> okay, i've switched to Clearlooks theme from Simple. Why would anyone want to use simple, since the difference between selected and unselected checkboxes is hard to see?
<kbrooks> aio: 'jerk' doesnt exactly amount to being nice.
<gyaresu> Amaranth, sick em'
<Amaranth> I'm doing nothing.
<Nermal> bigfoot1, dunno
<bigfoot1> has anybody got iax running on their ubuntu?
<Nermal> more lightweight ?
<Amaranth> Just making people realize they don't have free reign to not follow the CoC. :)
<bigfoot1> iax-- as in voip stuff.
<gyaresu> that'll do fine.
<gyaresu> !coc
<ubotu> coc is probably the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Nermal> does the code of conduct have "ask questions properly with useful information contained within the problem description" in it ?
<Nermal> or is it just a big bunch of red tape designed to piss off people
<gyaresu> Nermal, #troll might be what you're after.
<Nermal> gyaresu, now now
<gyaresu> Nermal, the idea.
<Amaranth> Nermal: If you follow "be nice" you pretty much cover it all.
<wezzer> hello
<bigfoot1> anybody here have japanese input capability on their ubuntu?
<wezzer> this is urgent
<wezzer> I'm configuring a new printer
<leo> kbrooks looks like seeds are the solution to my problem
<wezzer> i went to http://localhost:631 with firefox
<Nermal> Amaranth, even if someone blatently doesn't know their arse from their elbow and can't be bothered to form a question let alone wait for an answer ?
<slept> ccc
<wezzer> now the cups wants my root accoun and password - but there are no such things in ubuntu, right?
<Amaranth> Nermal: You explain or prod them for more info.
<wezzer> how can I add a new printer?
<slept> sorry
<kbrooks> Nermal, OK then.
<kbrooks> Nermal, You should respect newbies.
<Nermal> Amaranth, so I have to spend all my energy and patience getting the question out of them before I even think about spoon feeding them an answer?
<Nermal> I respect intelligent people
<Amaranth> Nermal: Then ignore them.
<Nermal> people who can read manuals, scroll, etc
<tanki> Nermal, weren't you here yesterday saying the same thing, how your time is too valuable to try to "lead the blind" ?
<tanki> why are you back?
<Nermal> tanki, :)
<gyaresu> wezzer, i'm looking for a link for you...
<Nermal> because I know the answers to most of the questions asked in this n00b infested channel
<kbrooks> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nermal> if people would only have a little intuition
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, ^^^^^
<Nermal> kbrooks, said that twice already.. see what I mean ?
<gyaresu> Nermal, please stop trolling.
<gyaresu> Nermal, your ridiculous.
<Nermal> gyaresu, :)
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, please use the howto.
<wezzer> gyaresu: ok
<Nermal> I simply would rather dedicate my energies to answering questions rather than bleeding the question out of people
<tanki> Nermal, I think the channel will survive if you choose not to contribute. If you do want to contribute, then check your ego at the door.
<mdk-frodo> i c
<Nermal> tanki, well.. I dunno.
<Nermal> on a good day I can help lots of people :)
<luis> hi...i need some help....i'd like to install sagcad but when i do ./configure apears "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<luis> "....how can i solve this plz?
<Nermal> lets have a go shall we
<Jowi> hey guys trying to compile things. get error: "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status". I heard that collect2 is a standard command in gcc. anyone heard about it?
<gyaresu> wezzer, are you trying to share the printer on the network or just locally.
<Nermal> ignoring the textspeak for a minute
<Amaranth> Nermal: "I am what I am because of who we all are."
<Nermal> luis, sudo apt-get install gcc
<wezzer> gyaresu: just locally
<slept> how can I export (soft-)links via nfs ?
<Garrison> anyone know how to get QT installed? I need make xconfig for kernel-building
<luis> thanks Nermal
<Amaranth> luis: Install the build-essential package.
<kbrooks> mdk-frodo, Also.
<reka> luis: install build-essential
<gyaresu> luis, Nermal build-essential
* terrex is back (gone 00:56:06)
<Nermal> gyaresu, hush
<gyaresu> reka, snap
<kbrooks> Nermal, dude
<gyaresu> Nermal, I thought you were going to help?
<Nermal> I did
<kbrooks> gyaresu, ignore Nermal
<Nermal> I told him how to install a c compiler
<gyaresu> kick Nermal.
<Nermal> which was his question :)
<Garrison> anyone know how to get QT installed? I need make xconfig for kernel-building
<kbrooks> Nermal, you did not help in an accurate way
<Amaranth> Qt
<Nermal> he didn't say "how do I set up a build environment"
<kbrooks> Nermal, so?
<egg|coffeebreak> Qt is a pan
<Amaranth> Garrison: You probably need libqt3c102-mt-dev
<Nermal> bles
<gyaresu> PLEASE GET RID OF THE TROLL
<egg|coffeebreak> s/pan/pain/g
<leo> Garrison: use make menuconfig
<Nermal> only been here 7 years
<Amaranth> Drop it please.
<Nermal> :)
<kbrooks> Nermal, the COC doesnt say that you have to ask questions CLEARLY.
<Amaranth> Or discuss it in a private message.
<Nermal> kbrooks, then it should :)
<luis> Amaranth how can i isntal the build.essential package?
<Nermal> har!
<Jowi> anyone know about "collect2" missing from build-essentials?
<kbrooks> Nermal, No, and it should not.
<Amaranth> luis: Search for it in synaptic and install it or run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' from a terminal.
<Jowi> luis: apt-get install build-essentials
<reka> Jowi: my guess is that something is up with the make file/the way you're compiling.  what *are* you trying to compile?
<kbrooks> "conduct" is not asking questions clearly.
<Jowi> reka, e17
<gyaresu> wezzer, is your printer one of these? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<luis> ok..thanks all
<kbrooks> Nermal, asking questions clearly is out of the scope of the COC.
<Jowi> the e17 guys say that collect2 is a standard command in gcc. it is not appearing in ubuntu
<kbrooks> Nermal, now please.....
<Nermal> kbrooks, hush
<reka> Jowi: er, have you installed build-essential?
<Jowi> reka, yes.
<gyaresu> ubotu printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<ubotu> okay, gyaresu
<kbrooks> I tried to PM you but you said no. Why, Nermal?
<Nermal> because it's rude..
<Jowi> reka, but all sources that need collect2 fails of course
<Nermal> is that in the CoC too ?
<mdk-frodo> kbrooks: but is for ubuntu
<mdk-frodo> i c is not same as mdk
<Nermal> and you remind me of "kelly brooks" who annoys the living fuck out of me
<kbrooks> grrr.
<Amaranth> Ok, it's over now.
<kbrooks> i'm SO HAPPY he left
<gyaresu> good.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pc2.packadsl.ftech.co.uk]  by Amaranth
<kbrooks> Amaranth, honestly, i dont want to talk to trolls in this channel.
<Amaranth> 24 hours for repeated CoC violation
<kbrooks> i would rather do it in a PM
<kbrooks> but since he said no.....
* Amaranth hates doing that
<egg|coffeebreak> CoC ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Code of Conduct
<gyaresu> !coc
<kbrooks> code of conduct
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<tanki> Can adware/spyware infect linux web browsers?
<kbrooks> no
* Amaranth goes to doing happy things
<kbrooks> tanki, no
<nightswim> why not
<gyaresu> tanki, not yet.
<aio> whoa!  don't say *no*
<snowblink> hallo - ruby package on hoary. Is it likely to get updated?
<kbrooks> nightswim, executable formats
<reka> Jowi: could you post the entire error to a pastebin please.
<Jowi> reka, sure can. hang on
<egg|coffeebreak> aio, OO
<kbrooks> snowblink, no 1.8.3
<kbrooks> snowblink, ask #ruby-lang why
<aio> it's very unlikely and i don't think i've heard of it yet, but i have heard that spyware/malware people are working on taking advantage of firefox's market share.
<kbrooks> aio: dude
<wezzer> gyaresu: nope
<nikkia> aio, there are already a couple out there
<wezzer> hp laserjet 1022
<snowblink> kbrooks, the newer version of rails requires 2004-12-25 ruby
<nikkia> aio, i've seen websites try to install ff extensions...
<gyaresu> wezzer, what model is it
<kbrooks> aio: *on linux* is impossible
<snowblink> kbrooks, 1.8.2
<nikkia> kbrooks, no its not
<aio> kbrooks impossible?
<kbrooks> snowblink, ubuntu has it
<kbrooks> yes
<kbrooks> impossible
<aio> kbrooks how is it impossible?
<gyaresu> wezzer, TAB complete peoples names when addressing them.
<kbrooks> because of different executable formats
<gyaresu> wezzer, just notifies them of a message.
<Jowi> reka, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/587
<kbrooks> and because linux is multiuser
<wezzer> ok
<nikkia> kbrooks: spyware ff extensions are written in javascript
<aio> kbrooks nikki says (s)he has seen some
<wezzer> gyaresu: it is hp laserjet 1022
<reka> Jowi: cheers
<aio> or was that just for firefox?
<mumbles> woo
<egg|coffeebreak> nikkia, so?
<kbrooks> nikkia, THEN there is a extension
<gyaresu> wezzer, have you looked at linuxprinting.org?
<mumbles> rememembered my password for my xp install
<nikkia> egg|coffeebreak: so they'll work just as equally on linux
<snowblink> kbrooks, ruby 1.8.2 (2004-12-23) [i386-linux] 
<aio> kbrooks so, someone couldn't create a linux specific one?
<gyaresu> wezzer, that's the place to check also.
<kbrooks> aio: No.
<nikkia> egg|coffeebreak: the 'linux uses a different executable format' doesn't apply if the spyware is written in javascript
<egg|coffeebreak> nikkia, yeah
<kbrooks> nikkia, javascript isnt even universal
<reka> Jowi: guessing: you're missing some libraries...."engrave" or something
<aio> kbrooks ok - i'm not sure i agree, but i'll continue to take precautions
<kbrooks> nikkia, ECMA js doesnt count
<action09> anybody uysing acroread please on Hoary ?
<action09> nothing happen :(
<nikkia> kbrooks: large chunks of firefox are written in javascript....
<egg|coffeebreak> ECMA lol
<nikkia> kbrooks: it is the backbone of XUL
<action09> when i open a pdf with Firefox
<aio> kbrooks but if they write it specifically for firefox on linux....
<snowblink> action09, try evince
<kbrooks> nikkia, i do not believe you.
<Jowi> reka, engrave is what i am compiling. it is line 324 that is annoying. Collect2 missing
<nikkia> kbrooks: your loss, its the truth
<kbrooks> nikkia, prove the truth is a fact, then.
<gyaresu> action09, i use adobe reader 7
<slept> how can I make correct syntax if teach ubotu something , is there an otherway than ... is, have a look at webmin to see what I mean
<egg|coffeebreak> so php,perl,java... dead?
<reka> Jowi: and i think yylex is something to do with bison
<action09> snowblink  as weird as it is evince and xpdf open w blank document but this document is ok if i open it with acroread on another PC.. :(
<action09> gyaresu  installed from the adobe website ?
<apokryphos> slept: what? /msg ubotu and type "help"
<Jowi> reka, the enlighenment guys say that Collect2 is needed as it is a basic gcc command.... yeah, i will check if bison is needed or is an option. thanks
<gyaresu> action09, nah. backports.
<kbrooks> Jowi, build-essential solves that
<kbrooks> Jowi, ubuntu doesnt include GCC
<egg|coffeebreak> Jowi, Is this a problem?
<Jowi> kbrooks, no, build-essential does not solve it
<Ubunoob> lo all.. hlp plz
<kbrooks> Jowi, uh. why?
<gyaresu> Ubunoob, tell.
<kbrooks> Ubunoob, ask.
<Jowi> kbrooks, good question!
* Jowi smiles
<slept> apokryphos, /msg ubotu webmin to see what I mean , I made that entry but would like it to be more like to use webmin ... and not webmin is ....
<kbrooks> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is probably To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "passwort"
<wezzer> gyaresu: yes, I have checked linuxprinting.org
<Jowi> kbrooks, gcc is included in hoary
<wezzer> gyaresu: wait, I might have solved the problem
<Ubunoob> mouse not working
<kbrooks> ubotu, webmin is <reply>To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password"
<ubotu> ...but webmin is already something else...
<kbrooks> ubotu, forget webmin
<ubotu> i forgot webmin, kbrooks
<kbrooks> ubotu, webmin is <reply>To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password"
<action09> gyaresu ok thanks
<gyaresu> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<apokryphos> slept: hm, I see. I'm not sure how that's done, nope.
<kbrooks> ubotu, webmin is <reply>To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password"
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<kbrooks> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password"
<gyaresu> wezzer, let me know what it was...
<Ubunoob> not moving
<slept> thats nice
<Ubunoob> do I have to push it around ?
<kbrooks> slept, <reply>
<kbrooks> :)
<nikkia> kbrooks: you want proof, how's this, the source code to the sidebar part of mozilla/firefox:  http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/browser/components/sidebar/src/nsSidebar.js
<mdk-frodo> exit
<mdk-frodo> hehe i forgot this is not bash
<gyaresu> kbrooks, you need to make a wiki entry rather than a brief one liner IMO
<nikkia> kbrooks: feel free to poke around the rest of the lxr, and note how much of the code is .js files
<gyaresu> Ubunoob, what type of mouse.
<Ubunoob> white, two button, little wheel
<kbrooks> gyaresu, me?
<gyaresu> Ubunoob, preface your comments with the name of the person you're talking to (TAB complete after the first couple of letters)
<kbrooks> gyaresu, uh no i didnt even make the entry
<m9dhatter> Ubunoob: usb? ps2?
<gyaresu> kbrooks, oh. sorry.
<Hoxzer> niko@lappari:~$ screen -r
<Hoxzer> There is a screen on:
<Hoxzer>         15234.pts-0.lappari     (Attached)
<Hoxzer> There is no screen to be resumed.
<Hoxzer> how can I return to that screen_
<Hoxzer> ?
<Ubunoob> I have another pblm too
<mirak> hello
<gyaresu> Ubunoob, just started? fresh install?
<gyaresu> mirak, hello
<mirak> is linux supposed to be reliable on DVD burning ? I have burn an iso but, this iso md5sum is different than the DVD one
<apokryphos> Are the us. archives no longer down?
<gyaresu> mirak, explain better please.
<mirak> gyaresu: I burned a dvd video, the first time it failed since I didn't you there was an option for dvd video. So next time I used k3b to create one, but it failed badly after few seconds
<mirak> I retried again with k3b and it worked
<Ubunoob> I'm trying to suspend my laptio using acpi on kernel 2.6.10, by echoing sleep states to the relevent /sys entries.  acpi sleep state 4 works ok (suspend to disk) though I did have to manually edit the menu.list and add the pmdisk= parameter to the kernel line.  Suspend state 3 however suspends the machine to ram but upon reactivation the backlight on the s3 savage chipset doesn't come back on.  Apparently this can be caused by not resetting the video bus
<gyaresu> mirak, are you using ubuntu or #kubuntu
<mirak> but when I do a md5sum /dev/dvd I don't have the same value than md5sum image.iso
<mirak> gyaresu: ubuntu
<Ubunoob> obviously the os has no control over the video bios and therefore cannot set the video bus bits correctly when resuming from an acpi s3 sleep state
<Ubunoob> any ideas?
<mirak> gyaresu: it failed with nautilus in fact
<gyaresu> mirak, and you installed k3b?
<nikkia> Hoxzer: you can attach a second attachment with 'screen -x'
<mirak> yes gyaresu
<reka> Jowi: i asked about it in #c
<m9dhatter> Ubunoob is not a noob
<mirak> this are verbatim dvd
<Ubunoob> I'm also wondering why ubuntu doesn't come with pmdisk set up by default to enable acpi sleep state 4 support in this day in age
<mirak> it should be fine
<reka> "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" indicates that your not linking to the correct libraries probably
<gyaresu> Ubunoob, sleep is crummy in linux laptops (unless ubuntu has fixed that as well) but in debian it's pretty broken IMO
<kbrooks> m9dhatter, he is a noob to ubuntu, not a noob to linux
<reka> dammit, he left...
<Ubunoob> It wasn;t set up in warty, hoary and breezy appears similar
<m9dhatter> kbrooks, i got that part figured out. :p
<mirak> gyaresu: so in theorie the md5sum of "md5sum /dev/dvd" should be the same of the .iso isn't it ?
<Ubunoob> though breezy seems to have the 2.6.12 kernel at the moment, people seem more concerned with splitting up x packages instead of acutally working on things users want
<LaLu> brezy got 2.6.12 ?
<Ubunoob> ah mouse working
<Ubunoob> I had to move it manually
<gyaresu> mirak, do you have your sources.list set up and do you have the codecs installed
<gyaresu> mirak, md5sum the /dev/dvd i don't know.
<m9dhatter> Ubunoob: what do you mean "manually"? thats how i move the mouse all the time..
<Ubunoob> ah
<m9dhatter> Ubunoob: unless you are telekinetic. :p
<Ubunoob> normally use keyboard
<Ubunoob> much faster
<Ubunoob> can move 101 buttons at once not just 2
<Hoxzer> how do I logout from screen without closing it?
<mirak> gyaresu: yes, but I don't need a codec ...
<gyaresu> mirak, just testing the md5sum on my disk now...
<mirak> you test on what ?
<Ubunoob> right..
<leroj> hey
<leroj> my iPod works on ubuntu, i am satisfied
<mirak> your iPoo ?
<mirak> :)
<Ubunoob> bored now
<mirak> I have a problem with dvd mounting with pmount
<gyaresu> mirak, (have you used gnomebaker?)
<mirak> pmount mounts it drwxr-x---  8 root root
<mirak> gyaresu: it's installed
<leroj> i nees some announce script for rythmbox and xchat
<wezzer> gyaresu: yea, problem solved
<tobias_> hi, I am trying to do masquerade on ppp0 via iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE but doesn t work iptables -L doesnt show anything
<wezzer> gyaresu: I installed HP drivers and then the new printer model appeared in ubuntu's printer listing
<wezzer> wonderful
<gyaresu> wezzer, ooh!
<julz> g'night
<mirak> gyaresu: someone told me there is a bug with the sector size and you can't have a similar md5sum
<Zindar> tobias: try iptables -L -t nat
<snowblink> hi - can someone point me to docs that will let me build a deb package for ubuntu?
<Zindar> snowblink: a new package.. or build a existing source package?
<snowblink> Zindar, I want to build a new ruby package
<linukso> Hmm. is backports.ubuntuforums.org down?
<danny> jajajajaja de eerste keer met ubuntu en het werkt geweldig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<danny> vmware rulezzzz!!!!! :P:P:P:P
<sJaM> nice for you danny although it is nicer to everyone if you speak english
<danny> I have windows xp with vmware and it works great !!!!
<danny> better ? :P
<ed1t> lol
<leroj> hello dutch guy
<danny> hey
<danny> holland :P
<leroj> same thing
* reka away
<danny> am i the only 1?
<mdeboer> danny: no
<leroj> i'm swedish
<danny> leroj holland?
<danny> ok
<danny> hello boer :P
<danny> i leave you all again bye!!!!!! nice tot talk to you with ubuntu lol
<mdeboer> danny: ubuntu will work much better if you run it natively than in vmware
<mirak> so pmount mounts the dvd as root, any idea where the problem can come from ?
* Garrison disables everything in kernel-config.
<danny> yeah I know but i didn't know how ubuntu works this is just the testing phase :)
<danny> vmware is a great proggie for testing different os systems
<danny> windows is getting slowly on my nerves
<snowblink> Zindar, any ideas?
<mirak> weird this works with another dvd
<mirak> it's weird, pmount mounts a commercial dvd as root
<bigfoot1> Hello, I currently have openoffice version 1 on my ubuntu. is it safe to use version 2? If so, how do i upgrade? How do i remove all traces of version 1 from my computer?
<bigfoot1> hello.
<one_love_1980> was your current openoffice install with the package manager?
<ed1t> bigfoot1, go to synaptic package manager, and search for openoffice
<amichai> hey guys i'm trying to connect to another ubuntu machine. with TSC i keep getting connection refused and with xdmcp i get server busy. i didnt install firestarter or anything on that other box, any ideas?
<one_love_1980> exactly
<bigfoot1> ed1t, yes, i found openoffice 2 in synaptic. I was just wondering: if it's safe and better than version 1, why was it version 1 that came pre-installed with hoary installation?
<ed1t> yea its safe
<one_love_1980> safe
<amichai> anybody?
<reka> bigfoot1: i've read it's buggy though.
<bigfoot1> so many ubuntu users stick with openoffice 1?
<langenberg> Hi there,  I've got some problems booting ubuntu after changing the mobo and CPU.
<reka> bigfoot1: i don't use office progs that much...but i'd assume so.
<langenberg> Can I get some support.
<reka> bigfoot1: iirc, it's a seperate package anyway
<reka> bigfoot1: i.e. it can run parallel to oo1
<bigfoot1> ALso, If i install a program from synaptic, what's the best way to remove that program plus all the other dedencies that this program needed? Do we have to remove the depencies one by one? is there not a faster way?
<amichai> langenberg: doesnt look like it :) whats ur prob?
<calc> on amd64 port only the translations for oo.o 1.9.114 are there, no binaries
<langenberg> amichai: The pc get's stuck after the "Unpacking linux ... OK, booting the kernel" message.
<bigfoot1> How do you guys remove/uninstall some progarm/package you've installed?
<Garrison> Anyone underclock their processors?
<langenberg> amichai: I changed from Pentium3 to Athlon XP, quite a change.
<amichai> langenberg: its ur kernel
<amichai> langenberg: u get kernel panick?
<smooawkish> where can i get realplayer?
<bigfoot1> Is it a good idea to have the hoary backports added to our repository list, to better our chances of getting upgrades ?
<langenberg> amichai: No, no panics, the pc just gets stuck.
<smooawkish> it seems like that there is no realplay in the official mirrors
<calc> Garrison: newer processors adjust freq by usage so underclocking isn't need as much for power savings anymore
<langenberg> amichai: Does ubuntu save some information about the architecture or something like it?
<calc> eg my desktop runs at 800mhz most of the time
<reka> bigfoot1: iirc, people use dpkg with the purge option or something to remove everything completely (i don't remember too much about it).....i myself am satisifed with just selecting complete removal.in synaptic
<Garrison> calc: I took a 3200+ down to 1.7 due to thermal issues.
<reka> bigfoot1: use of backports should be limited to what you need.
<reka> bigfoot1: imo, it's a bad idea to do an upgrade with BP in sources.list
<reka> but that's just me
<amichai> langenberg: like when u log in it stick, or during boot up?
<calc> Garrison: http://www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_product_xp120.htm <- that might help with thermal issues ;)
<langenberg> amichai: during bootup.
<reka> from what i've seen the recommmended method is to keep it disabled, using it sparingly only when you need a certain package
<reka> and then disabling it again
<langenberg> amichai: PC booted fine, I upgraded the mobo and CPU, PC doesn't boot anymore. :)
<calc> Garrison: though it doesn't work on socket a if that is what you have
<amichai> langenberg: try sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<Garrison> Shit, I just spilled Mr. Pib all over my IBM Clicky..
* calc bbl
<hybrid_goth> lol
<langenberg> amichai: Will I need an inet connection for that?
<bigfoot1> reka, for me, it seems "complete removal" in synaptic doesn't do a complete removal. For example, I just installed evince, a pdf viewer via synaptic. It said it had to get a depdency named something like  libxyz . But now that I selected complete reomval of evince, it doesn't automatically choose to remove that libxyz file.
<sh0k> hi
<hybrid_goth> I have been gone for a month and a half and now my breezy repos do not work right why is that?
<amichai> langenberg: where r u chatting form now?
<sh0k> i cant get my Nforce sound card workin
<sh0k>  Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste
<sh0k> ups
<sh0k> here is the debug log, when im installing the sound drivers
<sh0k> http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/?5985
<langenberg> amichai: Euhm, my pc, why?
<reka> bigfoot1: no...iirc, complete means removal of the cached package contents downloaded before install.  so if you choose normal removal, there's no need to download the package again.
<langenberg> amichai: I'll need a livecd, and chroot the ubuntu install.
<Garrison> sh0k, i have nforce2 audio working, what's you're problem.
<sh0k> how?
<sh0k> here nothing works
<reka> bigfoot1: afaik, complete doesn't take care of dependencies,
<langenberg> amichai: am searching at my place for a livecd with pretty good inet support, but my gentoo disc seems lost.
<Garrison> sh0k, where are you having the problem?  Did you do the nforce2 platform drivers from nvidia?
<sh0k> only Line Out.. and there i put my Front boxes in
<reka> bigfoot1: which i guess is what you're wanting
<sh0k> the installtion of the drivers doesnt workj
<sh0k> http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/?5985 << heres the log
<Garrison> sweet
<hybrid_goth> anyone?
<sh0k> and i dont know whats wrong
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: you online?
<langenberg> amichai: I already tried 'dpkg-reconfigure kernel-image-2.6.41-5' (or something similar)
<Garrison> sh0k; in a terminal do: uname -r
<mirak> does it happens to you that mounting of fat32 gives weird permissions ?
<Garrison> sh0k tell me what it says
<sh0k> sec
<sh0k> 2.6.10-5-386
<Garrison> sh0k, what processor do you have?
<amichai> langenberg: nevertheless u'll want k7
<sh0k> amd barton 2500+
<Garrison> ok
<bigfoot1> i see, but i'm still left with the problem: after uninstalling one program, what do we do with the now-unused depencies? What do you guys do? Do you guys take notes of the dependcies each instaled  program needs? I think there is a problem here. Many of us advice newbies. Experts say to newbies "You are free to try many programs, since they are all free/safe/etc. They are in the repository. and if you don't like it, you can just remove it."
<bigfoot1> But this doesn't take care of the unnecessary dependencies. Over time, our hard drive will be wasting space, holding unnecessary dependencies. What do you guys do about this?
<luzbelito> hi to all. i had seen my ubuntu turns slowest at 1.30 hour of connection. should i reinstall it ?
<langenberg> amichai: Ok, thank you.
<philwil> how do you run setup again, like when you are installing?  I saw it somewhere but can't remember how.
<Garrison> sh0k; sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7
<sh0k> sec
<hybrid_goth> I have been gone for a month and a half and now my breezy repos do not work right why is that?
<azol> hi all. what is the difference between hoary-security and hoary-updates ?
<luzbelito> hi to all. i had seen my ubuntu turns slowest at 1.30 hour of connection. should i reinstall it ?
<bigfoot1> Is there a way to have synaptic search through all files to see un-needed files/dependencies?
<wmealing__> how badly broken is X in breezy ?
<Garrison> sh0k; after that; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7
<hybrid_goth> azol: updates in stable are normally security
<wmealing__> hackable to fix ?
<sh0k> ok
<Garrison> is it going?
<sh0k> yep
<Garrison> kk
<sh0k> ok, done with both
<Garrison> reboot and come back
<sh0k> ok
<sh0k> cya
<hybrid_goth> azol: but in developement updates can be anything in stable it is almost always security (besides backports)
<Garrison> Meh, still compiling.
<hybrid_goth> azol: make sense?
<chrissturm> wmealing__, right now its badly broken
<azol> hybrid_goth: no
<chrissturm> wmealing__, revision -36 works, the later revs dont
<hybrid_goth> azol: ok the updates are not normally new software.
<hybrid_goth> azol: in stable branch
<asad2005> can some one tell me what to put in sourses.list for amd64 breezy 5.10
<sh0k> Garrison: im back :)
<asad2005> I only have the cdrom deb
<luzbelito> hi to all. i had seen my ubuntu turns slowest at 1.30 hour of connection to internet. should i reinstall it or is a user problem?
<Amaranth> chrissturm: They work, you just need to know what to install.
<reka> bigfoot1: i could be horribly mistaken...but afaik, no.
<hybrid_goth> azol: so unless it is develomental branch the only updates you really get is security patches i.e. firefox parches
<Amaranth> chrissturm: Oh, and you need one hack, but only until -42 is in.
<Garrison> sh0k; no problems?
<bigfoot1> reka, thanks.
<keikoz> hal.hotplug[5351] : timout(10000 ms) waiting for /block/dm-0 <<== what mean that message in the message log pls ?
<sh0k> i rebooted
<hybrid_goth> azol: you can get newer software on the stable branch through backports though
<sh0k> im here now, should i try to install drivers again?
<keikoz> doing dmesg i have no messages
<Garrison> sh0k; now, retry the installer
<chrissturm> Amaranth, i have -41 installed and xlibs-base from -39
<hybrid_goth> azol: but backports are prone to cause issues
<sh0k> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means
<sh0k>   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.
<chrissturm> Amaranth, how can i fix my regional keyboard settings?
<Garrison> sh0k; do _NOT_ install the network card driver
<Amaranth> chrissturm: You need xkeyboard-config
<sh0k> i didnt install em ;)
<Garrison> sh0k; good
<sh0k> ok
<Garrison> thats fine, just let it do its thing
<sh0k> yes
<sh0k> it build a kernel or so
<sh0k> and now it says
<sh0k>   Installation of the NVIDIA audio driver for Linux-x86 (version: 1.0-2) is
<sh0k>   now complete.  Please update your audio configuration as appropriate; see
<sh0k>   the file /usr/share/doc/nforce/ReleaseNotes.html for details.
<Garrison> sh0k; good now; sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sh0k> ok
<sh0k> now?
<azol> hybrid_goth: so, hoary-security=hoary-updates? sorry I don't understand
<joseruiz> hello I can't listen mp3 with noatun,  help me
<joseruiz> in ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> azol: pretty much. it is ok.
<Garrison> sh0k; find   Section "Device"  and change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<chrissturm> Amaranth, cool, thx. i was searching that package yesterday and didnt find it
<Amaranth> chrissturm: It was stuck in NEW.
<Garrison> sh0k; at the bottom of the file, you'll see   Section "DRI" mode 0666 endSection.  put a # infront of each line
<reka> joseruiz: never used noatun...but try installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<joseruiz> ok
<sh0k> ok
<reka> !tell joseruiz about restrictedformats
<hybrid_goth> azol: when hoary went stable it gets no new software. just patches. the updates *were* for developement but now is just there. so hoary-updates~=hoary-security
<sh0k> Section "Device"
<sh0k> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] "
<sh0k> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<sh0k> 	BusID		"PCI:3:0:0"
<sh0k> so?
<Garrison> sh0k private message
<sh0k> ye
<Amaranth> hoary-updates is for crashers and major bugs
<joseruiz> thanks
<joseruiz> I speak little english
<reka> joseruiz: let us know if it works
<hybrid_goth> anyone here using breezy
<joseruiz> ok
<hybrid_goth> ?
<joseruiz> let me see
<terrex> hybrid_goth: me
<azol> hybrid_goth: ok. thank's!
<leroj> i think the next one should be call lame llama
<hybrid_goth> terrex: could you be so kind as to msg me your breezy repos?
<leroj> *called
<leroj> :P
<hybrid_goth> azol: no problem
<hybrid_goth> azol: hope i helped more then i confused :P
<terrex> sure
<azol> hybrid_goth: :-)
<reka> leroj: reminds me too much of winamp
<hybrid_goth> terrex: thank you
<leroj> :P
<leroj> sneaky snake
<hybrid_goth> reka: you dont like winamp?
<mumbles> llama is a better name
<mumbles> jumping llama
<reka> hybrid_goth: i've got nothing against it...wasn't llama their mascot?
<ed1t> lol
<reka> hybrid_goth: why i said it reminds me of it
<wmealing__> breezey is really broken atm ? ie.. should I even try to install ?
<mumbles> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php
<sJaM> no wmealing__
<sJaM> don't do that
<wmealing__> sJaM: dont install ?
<sJaM> no
<sJaM> it does only add unstabilty and brokeness to your system
<wmealing__> i usually run rawhide, so I'm pretty used to that
<wmealing__> but, i might just run hoarey, and jhbuild gnome
<wmealing__> i assume that jhbuild works on ubuntu ?
<sJaM> rawhide ?
<hybrid_goth> reka: ah
<wmealing__> rawhide is 0 day fedora
<hybrid_goth> reka: i apollagize
<mirak> pmount mounts the dvd as root
<mirak> help
<sJaM> I see, well in the topic is stated that X is broken in breezy
* wmealing__ nods
<sJaM> but if you like irssi, lynx, bitlbee, mpg321
<sJaM> hehe
* wmealing__ chuckles
<wmealing__> sJaM, do you know how bad it is broken  ?
<sJaM> no
<wmealing__> ok
<mumbles> mah
<mumbles> i need more webbocmis to read
<sJaM> I never tried out
<sJaM> I thought it runs gcc 4.0
<sJaM> and versions like that
<sJaM> I don't need such new versions
<pablob> hi all! what if I upgraded to breezy, found X really broken, and want to go back to hoary?
<pablob> can i do that?
<reka> pablob: apparently, it's easier to reinstall hoary
<snowblink> pablob, see topic
<pablob> fron the CD?
<reka> pablob: if you want to play around...install it on seperate partitions
<pablob> ok, my coworker is going to kill me now ... :P
<hybrid_goth> brb
<Will_> Why are people using breezy! *confusion*
<snowblink> Will_, because they don't read the topic. ;)
<mirak> no idea why pmount can mount dvd as root ?
<pitti> mirak: hm?
<snowblink> can anyone point me to docs about creating packages from tarballs (not using checkinstall)?
<pablob> I thought it was stable
<pitti> mirak: what do you mean exactly? it should be mounted as the user you call it
<seb128> hey pitti
<wmealing__> i've read the topic, and am not using breezy... because of the topic
<mirak> pitti: yep but when I insert the dvd, it mounts it as root
<pablob> in debian is easy: unstable = not stable, testing = almost stable, stable = very stable :)
<pitti> seb128: hi Gnominator
* snowblink gives wmealing__ a gold star
<sJaM> I don't know Will_ , think because they like to have an unstable system
<sJaM> used to windows
<pitti> mirak: oh, nope
<pitti> mirak: the file system of the DVD says so
<reka> snowblink: OOI, why not checkinstall?
<pitti> mirak: there is little that can be done about that, it doesn't react to uid= options :-(
<snowblink> reka, I want to roll it out to several servers
<mirak> pitti: :-/
<reka> ah
<snowblink> reka, also good to learn how to do it
* reka nods
<mirak> ok I can still read it with xine
<mirak> but it seems to be random
<reka> snowblink: google time for you methinks......most of the helpers seem to be idle atm.
<snowblink> reka, yeah, I've found a few, but I would quite like a straight forward howto
<cschaetzle> hallo
<sJaM> hi
<cschaetzle> ich habe ne frage
<cschaetzle> ber ubuntu
<sJaM> english please
<cschaetzle> ok
<sJaM> ubuntu has a german channel I though
<cschaetzle> i have a problem
<cschaetzle> with ubuntu
<ed1t> cschaetzle, wats the problem?
<devios> thanks for specifying.  what would the problem be?
<sJaM> #ubuntu-de
<cschaetzle> i cant install the realplyer
<ed1t> cschaetzle, did you try installing it from apt-get/synaptic or manually?
<cschaetzle> with the terminal
<cschaetzle> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<ed1t> cschaetzle, you can type sudo apt-get install realplayer in terminal
<shilla> halo
* reka nods
<ed1t> does it give any error/
<cschaetzle> oh
<cschaetzle> ???
<cschaetzle> can you say me wie i realplayer
<ed1t> cschaetzle, did u get any error while install realplayer?
<cschaetzle> install
<ed1t> installing*
<ed1t> ok
<tuku> Where is should put eviroment variable oracle_home so that would be there for user oracle when command is run like su oracle -c someprogram
<cschaetzle> libc6 (<= 2.3.2.dsl-21) but 2.3.2.dsl-20ubuntu13
<hybrid_goth> anyone here have a psp? got it working with ubuntu?
<cschaetzle> yes I
<cschaetzle> a PSP
<cschaetzle> with the game need for speed underground rivals
<hybrid_goth> cschaetzle: anything special you had to do?
<cschaetzle> no
<ed1t> cschaetzle, can you paste the error on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tuku> If i put it in /etc/bash.bashrc it dosent use it when i use su
<hybrid_goth> cschaetzle: so i can just hookit up and i can put movies and such on the duo?
<cschaetzle> yes
<hybrid_goth> cschaetzle: sweet!!!
<cschaetzle> but i must in the music probe
<ed1t> hmmm i havent tried hookin up my ipod, i should try that
<reka> tuku: try ~/.bashrc
<cschaetzle> i com in 1 hour
<cschaetzle> bye
<reka> tuku: what's oracle, btw
<ed1t> dbms
<ed1t> database management system
<reka> sweet.  i decoded that acronym myself :)
<ed1t> heh
<tuku> reka: some unknow database
<sJaM> acronym ?
<h08817> anyone here familiar with the smartbootmanger
<ed1t> its like MS SQL server
<sJaM> can you speak it out then
<sJaM> as a word
<langenberg> amichai: I know where the problem is from now. The pc got stuck at the same error "Unpacking linux ... OK, booting the kernel"
<sJaM> ?
<reka> ed1t: that's jibberish to me too. :)
<mophat> hoy hoy .. back again [=
<mophat> i have sound. but i can't play music
<mophat> system sounds a okay
<mophat> mplayer, xmms configured nicely
<ed1t> heh its really cool, i love doing database stuff, i forgot all that stuff, i used to know like 3 yrs ago
<reka> sJaM: apps > dictionary ;)
<mophat> it detects the intel 5 channel too
<ed1t> maybe i should start again
<langenberg> amichai: After using the 'noacpi' kernel option I could boot the gentoo livecd, do you know if there is a similar thing for the ubuntu kernel?
<VirtuallN2> hi again. I've just installed ubuntu on my friend's machine and i'm having a little problem: it always freezes for couple of minutes on "Starting Ubuntu". what to do? :(
<Jowi> langenberg, acpi=noacpi in grub
<tanki> Virtuall, did your friend punch you in the nose hehe
<langenberg> Jowi: going to try that, thanks.
<Jowi> langenberg, i mean pci=noacpi
<reka> hehe
<ed1t> VirtuallN2, at what part does it freezes? while loading gnome/
<luzbelito> anyone knows how to reset bios of a Zyxel router please ???
<h08817> my computer kept trying to install extra components
<hybrid_goth> ls
<h08817> and then it would just repeat
<VirtuallN2> tanki, no, but he promises to if i don't fix it ;)
<h08817> get 1% and repear
<tuku> reka: thank's. It's worked
<tanki> :)
<h08817> repeat*
<reka> mophat: change the output plugin in xmms to esound
<VirtuallN2> ed1t, on the message "Starting Ubuntu" after loading kernel
<sJaM> reka with an acronym is ment that you can speak the abbrevation as one word, I only wondered if you could do that with dbms
<ed1t> hmmm
<reka> mophat: btw, beep-media-player is prettier
<erchache> incredible...its the first time i install ubuntu and root pass doesnt asked....now i dont know what pass has!
<erchache> fuck
<reka> sJaM: "deebems" :D
<tanki> Virtuall, http://www.math.vt.edu/people/jbwillia/computer.gif
<bedwards> just got my ubuntu CD's in the mail.  They are awesome!
<sJaM> no that is just pronoucing the letters
<sJaM> an acronym is something like grub
<VirtuallN2> erchache, it was in the faq
<bedwards> I have passed them out to friends/coworkers
<topyli> erchache: root logins are disabled, there's no password
<VirtuallN2> do sudo passwd root and write a new password
<sJaM> or unix
<h08817> how long does it take to get the cd's?
<erchache> :S
<mophat> reka:mmmm
<bedwards> it took me about 4 weeks.
<VirtuallN2> imo disabling root login is wrong :)
<lesshaste>  any ideas how to make a .3gp file?
<mophat> reka: thx .. haha.. what about this beep
<mophat> doot
<h08817> o ok
<ed1t> VirtuallN2, why?
<sJaM> well Virtuall you can enable it back
<reka> tuku: yep....iirc, there's an ordering/priority as to which config file will be looked at...always best to use the ones in your home directory
<topyli> Virtuall: if that's how you feel, you can "fix" it
<h08817> anyone  know why my computer won't finish installing components?
<sJaM> linux is all about choices
<VirtuallN2> because :)\
<reka> mophat: it's an xmms clone
<reka> mophat: you get sound now?
<sJaM> which uses gtk2
<erchache> ooops
<sJaM> and is xmms compliant
<erchache> i forget it :$
<bedwards> Any mesed with varsha for dvd authoring?
<sJaM> if you do in your terminal
<mophat> reka: yes, thanku
<sJaM> xmms --stop
<mophat> reka: can't get mplayer to go tho
<sJaM> your beep-media-player stops playing
<tanki> is it true mplayer can rip dvd's?
<mophat> erp, the sound, it only has OSS
<VirtuallN2> so, can anyone help me. staring at that "Starting Ubuntu" is quite annoying.
<mophat> maybe i need beep
<sJaM> so lots of tools made for xmms work for beep-media-player too
<topyli> mophat: nah, you need muine :)
<bedwards> what does everyone use for DVD playing? xine?
<blmartin777> why wont file-roller open a .rar package?
<mophat> topyli,  what do you recommend
<sJaM> .rar isn't free software
<reka> bedwards: bedwards vlc has been mentioned a lot
<sJaM> you have to install it yourself
<mophat> i used xine origionally.. i  prefer mplayer to wine
<topyli> mophat: actually i don't recommend anything. i use muine myself
<sJaM> and there is a bug with rar and file-roller
<sJaM> as I remember right
<erchache> on my system ht are enable
<erchache> i need to install smp kernel no?
<topyli> mophat: too subjective to decide for other people
<erchache> on /proc/cpuinfo ht flag are enable
<h08817> is it possible to get bios updates b/c my comp gives me an error when trying to boot to cd?
<erchache> but only appears one cpu
<mophat> hehe
<mophat> i hear that
<VirtuallN2> argh. right. nobody knows :)
<mophat> [=
<nerdgirl> having trouble configuring screen resolution.  Have a Samsung SyncMaster 175v LCD monitor and Intel i845GL chipset (shared memory).  My /var/log/Xorg.0.log is <a href="http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/590">here</a>
<h08817> have a great day virtuallN2
<reka> blmartin777: install unrar.....or unrar-nonfree if unrar can't handle it
<VirtuallN2> u 2 :)
<reka> sJaM: iirc, file-roller can't open .rar files by default.
<h08817> if i could install linux it would be great
<sJaM> well unrar is on the system
<sJaM> it has to use rar -E
<sJaM> and therefore you have to install the non-free rar package
<sJaM> sudo apt-get install rar
<nerdgirl> I've gone through xorgcfg and xorgconfig, I have the horizontal and vertical sync ranges imput precisely according to ddcprobe and the monitor's specs.
<sJaM> so it is a bug that though you have unrar on your system, file-roller cannot extract rar files
<dylan_> how do i change color depth?
<mophat> nerdgirl, 715v ?
<nerdgirl> and my lovely monitor is stuck at 640x480
<reka> or unrar-nonfree
<nerdgirl> 175v
<sJaM> and rar is in multiverse
<reka> !tell nerdgirl about fixres
<sJaM> don't know about unrar-nonfree
<mophat> esound plugin mplayer, beep link
<leroj> what do i need to make beep play mp3's?
<snowblink> Does anyone know when shipit will ship the CDs?
<bedwards> I got mine in about 4 weeks
<reka> leroj: change the ouput plugin in prefs to esound
<leroj> ok
<reka> snowblink: ~10 weeks for me here in aus
<dylan_> does anybody know how i can change color depth so my laptop screen doesnt look so bright?
<nerdgirl> fixres?  you'll have to go through this step by step with me.  It's been a while since I messed with linux because this system has given me a hard time with display consistantly.
<snowblink> reka, bedwards you already received?
<blmartin777> can I change the gtk1 theme in gnome?
<mophat> xmms2 eh hrm
<reka> dylan_: er, how would changing colour depth fix that?   wouldn't that just give you more/less colours?
<bedwards> yes got mine a few days ago
<anacron> what is xmms2?
<mophat> beep mplayer2
<reka> snowblink: i gave up and burned the ISO ;P
<bedwards> I just order 10, they are quite nice.  Big thanks to the Ubuntu folks for doing that.
<mophat> xmms2 that never came out
<anacron> i mean, what difference is there between xmms2 and xmms
<tanki> in the old days laptops used to have contrast/brightness dials on the exterior
<bedwards> I burned a copy as well, but that are nice to had out to friends, I kept one for me:)
<anacron> tanki: you forgot the GOOD old days
<anacron> :)
<reka> nerdgirl: ok, post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the pastebin in the topic
<anto9us> dylan_: on my laptop I can change brightness by pressing fn and up or down arrow
<emanuelez> hello
<eruin> anyone having issues with nautilus in breezy ?
<bedwards> anyone doing dvd work on ubuntu?
<snowblink> oh - I just wanted some to give out, but they still have not shipped them. Warty shipped much more promptly
<emanuelez> i can't install gnuplot-x11... it says it has wrong md5 value. any hint?
<tanki> bedwards, they also make good weapons, i always carry ubuntu cd's in my backpack incase i run into an MSCE on the street, i throw them ninja style
<tanki> anacron, :)
<bedwards> that's cool tanki
<Jowi> anacron, biggest difference is that xmms2's got a server version allowing multiple guis :-) see http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Main_Page
<bedwards> Yesterday I was in a conf meeting and folks were discussing ad-ware, anti-virus, etc.  I just said you know you could just install Ubuntu and be done.
<teferi> it's more complicated than that and you know it...
<reka> bedwards: lol.  what did they say?
<anacron> Jowi: okay
<h08817> ok i got a question
<bedwards> ya your right.  It's all political, the functionality is there.
<emanuelez> what can i do about an md5 problem with apt-get?
<emanuelez> i just did apt-get update
<h08817> if u take out a harddrive from a computer and put another one in and install linux on it  and then put the other hd back in does the hardrive u just put back in work properly if it is not linux?
<nerdgirl> xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/592
<reka> emanuelez: sounds like somethings up with your repo list
<mophat> esound in mplayer.. plz last question i swear
<tanki> bedwards, it's a double edged sword there because if linux had the clientbase that windows has, you can bet your bottom dollar there would be more nastyware(trojans, varients, etc) made for it
<luzbelito> how can i burn .MDS file into ubuntu ??? k3b doesnt recognizes it
<emanuelez> reka: it's the standard one in ubuntuguide
<reka> nerdgirl: run this please: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<reka> emanuelez: no wonder
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Toby> Hi all - newbie here (today!)  Can anyone talk me through installing a prog I have on a second hd?
<emanuelez> reka: any hint?
<reka> emanuelez: probably BP
<reka> backports
<mophat> my neck hurts
<emanuelez> mmm;; let me comment those
<reka> emanuelez: good idea. :)
<bedwards> what's the prog toby?
<luzbelito> how can i burn .MDS file into ubuntu ??? k3b doesnt recognizes it
<Toby> skype and it has a deb extension
<blmartin777> How do I change gtk1 themes
<anto9us> tanki: but the software distribution model is much safer distributions like ubuntu, all my software comes from the repositories, it's unlikely for viruses/spyware to infultrate those isn't it?
<eruin> how do you make nautilus spit out debug info?
<bedwards> what prog is it toby?
<nerdgirl> 30-81, 56-75
<Toby> Skype
<topyli> Toby: sudo dpkg -i skype-XXXXXXX.deb
<emanuelez> reka: nope... did apt-get update but i still have the same error
<reka> nerdgirl: and what res do you want?
<nerdgirl> Same as the manufacturer specs that I've been punching in manually
<nerdgirl> 1280x1024
<tanki> anto9us, ubuntu like debian uses a centralized distribution method i believe
<Toby> ok - but how do I switch to the second hd to get at it?
<h08817> how do i get a bios flash update?
<reka> nerdgirl: k, hang on
<nerdgirl> thanks reka
<anto9us> tanki: and is therefore much safer, regardless of user base?
<tanki> a while back wasn't there an apt repo compromised, net-tools package or something was compromised
<topyli> Toby: is it mounted? can you see it in the file manager?
<Will_> Toby: To get at it? Explain what you mean
<bedwards> You want to install it on the other HD?
<anacron> h08817: from your motherboard manufactor
<h08817> o my
<Toby> Not mounted and I just want to install it on the main one
<Toby> It was "stored" on the other hd
<h08817> anacron: can it be downloaded or do i need a new motherboard?
<topyli> Toby: how is the disk formatted?
<anacron> h08817: amm, that's what i ment, it can be downloaded
<Toby> It's an ex-XP disk and is formatted in NTFS
<topyli> ok
<h08817> anacron: good but i have looked all over my motherboard and I downloaded cpu-z and i still don't know 100% sure who my manufacturer is
<reka> nerdgirl: do you know how to overwrite a file?
<nerdgirl> not sure I do.
<h08817> anacron: that computer is kinda old
<mophat> do i have to re compile MPlayer after installing libasound2-dev for ALSA support, and is alsa support what i need
<anacron> h08817: i should read in your motherboard somewhere :)
<reka> nerdgirl: nevermind.....sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<topyli> Toby: is it the second disk? D or E or what in Windows terms?
<anto9us> tanki: even if things do get compromised it's open to peer review and will be detected and corrected
<anacron> h08817: not i, what am i talking about
<nerdgirl> already have it open.
<anacron> h08817: IT should read somewhere*
<Toby> d:  (Ubuntu would therefore be on the equivalent of C:)
<bedwards> toby - just go to: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<h08817> anacron: ok
<langenberg> mm now X won't start (new kernel) "Fatal: module nvidia missing", I tried `apt-get remove nvidia* && apt-get install nividia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<Toby> OK thanks for that suggestion!  :-))
<reka> nerdgirl: ok, delete everything
<bedwards> toby - we can get you to the ntfs, but I'm not sure that makes sense
<topyli> Toby: that would the easy way, yes :)
<nerdgirl> reka: you sure?
<reka> yep :)
<h08817> anacron: one more thing if i take a hardrive out of a computer that has windows on it and i take it out and put a hd in and install linux on it and then take out the linux hd and put the windows one back in will the computer work?
<reka> nerdgirl: then replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/594
<reka> nerdgirl: i just entered your monitor rates which were missing
<tanki> anto9us, true
<Toby> I think it would be simpler to get it again.  Not sure what to do with it when I have though
<reka> nerdgirl: in the "Monitor" section
<topyli> Toby: anyway, you can mount the disk with something like "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt" to get root-only read-only access
<anacron> h08817: it should work, yes
<h08817> anacron: wasn't sure b/c of linux reading all drives and stuff like that and setting things up
<h08817> anacron: maybe i'll just do that if i can't find a bios upgrade
<topyli> Toby: once you have the package, you do "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<anacron> h08817: why you need an update?
<mophat> uhg.. totem
<reka> nerdgirl: after you've replaced it.  save the file, close, then restart X with a ctrl+alt+backspace
<Toby> OK thanks for that info - will give it a try
<h08817> anacron: b/c when i put in my ubuntu cd to install it i get a weird error
<anacron> h08817: install from internet?
<bedwards> are you cool toby?
<h08817> anacron: how can i do that?
<anacron> h08817: well that's not my area :D, ask someone else
<h08817> anacron: i burned the iso image of ubuntu onto cd
<Panzerboy> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (The Mono .NET development environment), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.0.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<h08817> anacron: then tried to boot to it and got isolinux: extremely broken bios
<devios> anyone know if/when gaim will ever get transparencey support?
<nerdgirl> alright.  This'll probably bump me off, but I'll be back in a moment.
<anacron> h08817: could it be that your cd is broken
<h08817> anacron: no it can't because i can get it to boot on this computer right here
<Garrison> nforce2 audio on my box was a bitch. nforce2 audio on sh0k's box isn't much better. :'(
<h08817> anacron: so that is kinda why i was wondering if i could swap hd's for the moment
<mophat> esound?
<mophat> mplayer?
<mophat> please hlp
<mophat> lol
<NerdGirl> reka: Thanks.  that did it.
<anacron> h08817: well if i was you, i would definetly try that too
<topyli> h08817: i seem to remember you should have a DOS boot disk and put the bios update on it. then run the update program
<langenberg> How can I reinstall the nvidia drivers when I've installed a new (stock) kernel?
<Garrison> langenberg; modprobe nvidia
<reka> NerdGirl: cool.  save the xorg.conf file somewhere
<NerdGirl> will do.
<topyli> h08817: different mobo makers probably have different methods
<reka> NerdGirl: in case you resintall, you can just copy it over
<langenberg> Garrison: that'll compile the drivers again?
<Panzerboy> hey all
<Garrison> langenberg; no that'll tell us if it's available
<anacron> topyli: that's kinda hard if you don't have the bios image
<Garrison> or loaded
<reka> NerdGirl: instead of coming back here ;)
<langenberg> root@tails:~ # modprobe nvidia
<langenberg> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<langenberg> It's not ;)
<Panzerboy> any idea if there is a package containing the perl module XML::Parser?
<Garrison> okay..
<weiers> Hi. Our IT guy got me a new pentium 4 computer. I installed windows on one harddrive and then I installed a second harddrive for ubuntu. The ubuntu installation went fine. I asked it to install GRUB on the master boot record. But when I restart, it boots directly into windows xp without an option. How can I set up GRUB to see ubuntu on the other hard drive?\
<reka> NerdGirl: but the gist of it wast that your monitor wasn't configured properly at install
<h08817> anacron: ur sure that it won't hurt my windows to take it out and put another hd in to install linux and then remove it
<benjaminwr> does anyone know why gdesklets page has been down for so long?
<topyli> anacron: i'm probably confused, but that would be placed on the dos floppy i guess...
<Garrison> langenberg; do you still have the installer?
<NerdGirl> reka: I'll have to look over what you changed, because I spent a couple hours messing with xorgconfig last night, and the thing registered that I was capable of the different video modes, but wouldn't actually allow me to change my resolution
<devios> weiers: I did exactly what you are tlaking about and it worked fine.  hda = windowsxp, hdb=ubuntu.  grub installed to mbr on hda.
<langenberg> I wanted to do it the 'debian-way', but if that won't work I'll use the one from nvidia.com
<anacron> topyli: but he don't know what is his motherboard, so he can't possibly get one
<topyli> ah well :)
<anacron> topyli: so your going to copy your windows to other drive or what?
<langenberg> Garrison: Isn't it apt-get'able ?
<anacron> topyli: not you
<Garrison> I believe so
<weiers> devios, what can I do to troubleshoot it? I've now installed ubuntu twice?
<anacron> i meant h08817
<reka> NerdGirl: it wouldn't..
<reka> NerdGirl: you did the right thing by puttin 1280 in there
<devios> weiers: i dunno... is the grub boot menu not coming up?
<h08817> anacron: no i have windows on this hd nad i want to take out the hd b/c i know this comptuer will boot to the linux cd
<reka> NerdGirl: but without the rates (HorizSync  and  VertRefresh)
<weiers> devios it does not come up at all.
<reka> NerdGirl: it won't change
<h08817> anacron: and i have a different hd i want linux on
<Garrison> langenberg; i believe os
<Garrison> so*
<reka> NerdGirl: cos it chooses the safest res....640x480
<devios> weiers: then it's not being installed to the mbr of hda
<NerdGirl> reka: thing is, I kept giving it the rates.  but it never wrote them to the file, even though I kept telling it to .
<h08817> anacron: i just wanted to know for sure that when i remove that linux hd and put the windows on back in if windows will still work
<weiers> Is it possible that I somehow installed the harddrives wrong
<weiers> ?
<anacron> h08817: of course it will
<h08817> ok just checking
<langenberg> Garrison: I don't remember if I used apt-get or the nvidia-installer when I setup that box. Now I just changed the kernel, and the module can't be found (like duh :P).
<anacron> h08817: or it should, you can't be ever sure with pc's (like with mac you can)
<Garrison> you could manually place the files where they belong.
<weiers> devios, is there a way for me to just install GRUB without installing the whole ubuntu?
<h08817> anacron: but then will my linux will it work in another computer or will it just not work b/c settings will be different from its installation computer?
<Garrison> langenberg; do a  'locate nvidia' and copy everything from the old kernel dir, into the new one, and edit the config files it made
<devios> weiers: yeah... it's likely that you are installing grub to hdb or hdb1 instead of hda (Where windows ntfs partition is hda1)  it's also possible that you forgot to make hdb1 bootable (your ubuntu /boot partition)
<anacron> h08817: youll have to check out what it will say
<jono> anyone know how to take a screenshot that includes the mouse cursor, or, anyone know where the hand mouse cursor in firefox is stored
<reka> NerdGirl: imo, xorgconfig is dodgy anyway
<Garrison> langenberg; but I'm really sorry, I dont have time right now, I've got a kernel I have to test and bug-fix. :-D
<Garrison> later all
<langenberg> Garrison: .. nah, I'll try the installer from nivida.com first.  :)
<benjaminwr> does anyone know why I can't add any launchers to the GDESKLETS launchbar??
<h08817> anacron: ok thanks for ur help i think i am going to try the "swap"
<weiers> I'm quite sure I made my ubuntu / partion booteable
<reka> NerdGirl: you're right though...if you input rates, it should have written them in
<anacron> h08817: good luck
<langenberg> Garrison: OK, well thank you for your time :)
<h08817> thanks
<NerdGirl> reka: now all I'll have to do is configure the side buttons on my mouse for back and forward on the browser.  Don't worry, I know I managed to do it with my old, dead trackball in Slackware once.
<Garrison> langenberg; sorry i couldn't give more, if i did the kernel right, i'll be right back. :-D
<reka> NerdGirl: righto then...good luck with that
<devios> weiers: you could probably boot up into recovery mode from the cd, chroot into your ubuntu environment, then install grub manually, but I think you should probably just reinstall until you get it right to avoid nuking your winblows installation
<Skrot> Hi. I
<Skrot> err
<Will_> HARRY POTTER!!
<Will_> <-Giggles
<devios> HAIRY POOPER!
<reka> NerdGirl: maybe you didn't run xorgconfig as sudo.....so you didn't have permission to overwrite the old one
<NerdGirl> I ran it as sudo.
<benjaminwr> does anyone know why I can't add any launchers to the GDESKLETS launchbar??
<chaps0063> hello all.
<weiers> devios the only option I get when installing ubutu is to install grub with a reference to Windows and Ubuntu. So the only thing that I could possibly try to change is the partitioning. Do you think it is likely that that will help... then I will do it
<Skrot> I've got some problems with sound: I've got two soundcards (one built-in, one Creative card using emu10k1). I've defined the emu10k1 card as default in alsa (/etc/asound.conf), and it's the one that's found in alsamixer. But I don't get any sound from it.. where do I start to debug? Playing files with aplay don't give any errors..
<reka> NerdGirl: ah.  i'd avoid using it anyway.  in my experience in adds a lot of extra stuff.   best to just tweak the default one ubuntu gives you
<Skrot> PCM and Master is not muted btw.
<reka> crimsun: ping
<devios> weiers: I am not the person to rely on for that decision - I have /dev/hda MBR = grub, /dev/hda1 = ntfs, /dev/hdb1=/boot (bootable), /dev/hdb2=swap, and /dev/hdb3=/
<weiers> devios, just a question, I now have one of these new motherboards that uses a very thin red connector to link up to the harddrive (ATA?) on which windows is. But my Ubuntu harddrive is still on one of the thick IDE cables, shared with the DVD-rom. (Jumper set to cable select)... those settings won't have anything effect on the booting and instalilgn of grub.
<reka> Skrot: you can ask crimsun when he's active.....he's #ubuntu's sound guru
<Toby> It says there is no such file or folder ...
<bedwards> serial ata
<devios> weiers: that means your windows disk is SATA and it's probably /dev/sda and your ubuntu is probably /dev/hda or /dev/hdb...
<weiers> devios, it think you are right
<NerdGirl> reka: anyway, thanks a lot!
<devios> weiers: SATA = small red = Serial-ATA = SCSI = sdx...    PATA = wide ide ribbon cable = Parallel-ATA/EIDE = IDE = hdx
<devios> weiers: so you need to install grub to MBR of /dev/sda
* reka dislikes robbie mcewen
<reka> NerdGirl: no probs
<reka> NerdGirl: liking ubuntu so far?
<NerdGirl> as long as I'm here, anyone have any luck getting a Tungsten E to work in ubuntu?  Haven't had much luck trying to work palms in linux in the past, but if I can get it to work, I might be able to ditch XP almost entirely.
<NerdGirl> reka: now that I can see more of it, yeah.
<reka> lol
<weiers> devios, I just never soo a MBR partition for /dev/sda... It has a a NTFS partition on which I have windows system installed and a FAT32 partition for data and some undefined space, which I have nto been able to get rid of.
<midg3t> I seem to have killed the trusted keys in apt, every time i run apt-get update I get the following...
<midg3t> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<midg3t> That's for the hoary/universe packages
<midg3t> grabbed from au.archive or archive, turned off my transparent squid cache and get the same result
<weiers> devios soo = saw
<reka> NerdGirl: search ubuntuforums.org for topics while you wait
<NerdGirl> reka: One of the best things is that it picked up all my sound settings out of the box.  Never did quite work out sound with Slack.
<weiers> Anyway, I wall try to reinstall, and hopefully I don't have to come ask again. Greetings
<devios> weiers: /dev/sda = MBR, /dev/sda1 = NTFS, /dev/sda2 = fat32 ?
<reka> NerdGirl: that's good....a few people have had probs with sound
<devios> weiers: /dev/sda is actually the whole physical disk, but the first sector of /dev/sda = MBR
<langenberg> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source
<langenberg>          files for your kernel;
<NerdGirl> reka: I know I've seen a lot of sound problems with other distros.
<devios> weiers:  /dev/sda1 starts about 63 sectors into sda
<langenberg> ... apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 isn't suffient?
<devios> weiers: actually, the partition table starts there (63)
<weiers> devios I will try again and then see what happens. I do not remember seeing a /sda and a /sda1, But I will go and check. If there is a /dev/sda - must I do something to its partitioning to be able to run Grub - or must I just try to point GRUB to it?
<Phinite> I'm having a problem with my wireless and WPA.  how can I get a list of other SSID's in range and attempt to connect to one of them, just to test everything else?
<devios> weiers: i think you need to install grub to /dev/sda
<midg3t> even after completely removing /var/lib/apt/lists i still get the error. presumably there's a key i need to remove from /etc/apt/*.gpg, but i don't know how
<midg3t> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<midg3t>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<weiers> thanks devios, I am going to try - all that I know is that ubuntu never asked me where grub should be installed to = it just said do you want to install grub to the master boot record. I wonder what will happen if I say no.
<Toby> bedwards : I tried to run the command mentioned but it says there is no such file or folder (the file is on the desktop)
<reka> weiers: er, it won't install it to the mbr ;)
<weiers> :-) reka.... will it then boot into Windows or into Ubuntu next time?
<Garrison> kernel panic : VFS : unable to mount root filesystem  (yes, I appended root=/dev/sda1)
<Garrison> any ideas
<Skrot> Garrison: compiled new kernel?
<Garrison> Skrot
<Garrison> yes
<weiers> reka - or will it ask me to install it somewhere else?
<Skrot> Forgot support for your filesystem?
<Skrot> :)
<Garrison> Skrot; I think I forgot cramfs and VFS and whatnot
<Garrison> Skrot; sucks too, because i was down to 100k :'(
<midg3t> and scsi support too... though i guess that probably comes by default
<Skrot> Then thats probably it :p
<devios> weiers: what's probably happening is that ubuntu considers /dev/hda as disk1 and windows and your system's bios considers /dev/sda as disk1, so ubuntu is installing grub to /dev/hda MBR, so your bios isn't finding it.  instead, your bios is finding the windows bootloader code on /dev/sda MBR
<reka> weiers: honestly...dunno, probably would ask you
<Skrot> Boot from a rescue-disc and recompile the kernel again with built-in support for the filesystem your rootpartition uses
<spike> hi
<weiers> devious... I won't be surprised if that is the case... Now I wonder how I could change it.
<Garrison> Skrot; it's Ext3, which was built into the kernel
<spike> I'm havin issues with ubuntu and latex
<spike> I was working on this tex on debian sid, and everything was working fine. here the tex compiles but then dvipdf/ps whatever doesnt work
<spike> and even watching the dvi with xdvi boombs
<devios> anyone know if you can change the disk to which ubuntu installs grub via some advanced grub configuration or something?  weiers may have identified a 'problem' with the ubuntu install process...
<hybrid_goth> how do you open and change tabs in w3m
<devios> weiers: you may HAVE to manually install grub...
<reka> spike: using the executables in tetex-bin
<reka> ?
<reka> or a different latex package?
<spike> reka: tetex-bin, yes
<devios> weiers: I bet if you disconnect /dev/sda, you'll be able to boot into ubuntu...
<Garrison> "Bush talking about business is kinda like having a leper give you a facial, it doesn't really work.." -- Robin Williams
<spike> reka: I've just installed ^latex*, so I got everything I think
<weiers> Thanks
<reka> spike: any error messages?  or it just crashes?
<spike> reka: read above, "here the tex compiles but then dvipdf/ps whatever doesnt work"
<spike> reka: I got no errors compiling the take, but non of the apps will open the dvi/pdf/ps
<spike> reka: I can't convert it to anything, and xdvi crashes too
<reka> so something like pdflatex produces an "unreadable" file
<leroj> http://home.no/mrleroj/party-lemur.jpg
<langenberg> Can anyone help me installing the nvidia drivers, I seem to have some problems.
<langenberg> I need to re-install them, but there isn't any module made.
<spike> reka: actually pdflatex works, but dvipdf and dvips don't
<loftus> weiers: Can't you boot linux via cd or change bios boot order, then in linux run grub-install /dev/sda (or something similar)
<frodo24> hello
<Di42lo> why doesnt ubuntu update the kernel between the versions ?
<frodo24> is me or mdk-frodo
<frodo24> i just installed ubuntu but i can't log as root
<frodo24> what is the default code?
<reka> Di42lo: not sure what you mean, but hoary has been frozen...security updates only
<reka> !tell frodo24 about rootsudo
<frodo24> password is rootsudo?
<frodo24> for root
<ed1t> no
<frodo24> what is it?
<reka> spike: dunno..is pdf satisfactory?
<midg3t> frodo24: there is no root password by default
<reka> frank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<midg3t> use the account you set up
<NerdGirl> real quick question (shows what a n00b I am): want to update firefox to 1.0.5.  How to I sudo the installer so I can install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox ?
<Di42lo> reka: i mean that hoary 5.02 untill 5.02 still have 2.6.10-5-386 ...
<reka> frodo24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<reka> sorry frank :)
<midg3t> NerdGirl: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Di42lo> reka: 5.04*
<reka> 5.02?
<frodo24> why does it install a lot of packages ? and what program do u use as dialer?
<spike> reka: sort of, I tend to prefer dvipdf output.
<Di42lo> reka: 5.02 untill 5.04
<reka> midg3t: 1.0.5 isn't in main/uni/multi
<snuffy> why do i get a couple of consoles, help, and music player starting each time i logon? and also i have to manually start nautilus, otherwise i can't right click the desktop, or have a desktop background or icons?
<snuffy> i'm a noobie
<midg3t> right
<reka> Di42lo: dunno...never knew there was a 5.02 release :-/
<midg3t> i thought all the important bits of 1.0.5 were backported to 1.0.4
<reka> spike: dunno really
<Di42lo> reka: anyways...why dont they update the kernel ?
<NerdGirl> midg3t: doesn't think I need an upgrade for anything.
<spike> reka: np.
<Di42lo> reka: if i would try to update the kernel i would have kernel panic
<reka> spike: maybe try a different latex system from tetex
<msieradzki> intersting topic
<frodo24> is my 1st user a root?
<msieradzki> X is broken in breezy, why i am writing this in X in breezy? :D
<reka> frodo24: read the page i sent you
<midg3t> here's my problem. http://rafb.net/paste/results/BWs6Lw40.html
<mile> hy
<zenlunatic> does ubunntu repositories  have non-free software?
<frodo24> ok
<kbrooks> The Java page is now completely revamped.
<msieradzki> when transition in x.org will be finished?
<reka> msieradzki: you can ask Seveas when he drops by ;)
<midg3t> zenlunatic: universe does
<midg3t> (i think)
<msieradzki> thx
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tanki> i hope when breezy goes stable they keep the name
<kbrooks> Now, there are only 2 methods.
<kbrooks> Can you guess who did it?
<ed1t> !tell ed1t about java
* reka guesses kbrooks did it
<kbrooks> reka: Right.
<reka> hehe
<reka> interesting...options are backports or warty
<kbrooks> Did I satisfy the newbies and power users?
<reka> not being a java user....i'll admit i still like seveas' simple instructions: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<kbrooks> you sure?
<NerdGirl> how do I run the firefox installer with root privledges?
<NerdGirl> can't spell
<reka> not really...i'm not a java user...so my opinions are moot
<reka> :)
<kbrooks> NerdGirl, sudo
<kbrooks> use sudo.
<NerdGirl> specifically how?
<Garrison> sudo command
<NerdGirl> go to the directory and sudo then the file name?
<reka> NerdGirl: what format does the installer come in?
<NerdGirl> bin
<frodo24> ok so i sudo xyz program but still i don't know what password i made or if i didn't made what's the default one
<reka> frodo24: it's *your* user password
<Garrison> frodo24; it's you're users password
<ed1t> frodo24, the passwords the same as your user password
<Garrison> your**
<zer> I installed breezy on /dev/sda, when i boot it, it doesn't seem to recognize my other harddrive /dev/hda, although it showed /dev/hda on installation. Any ideas?!
<frodo24> i c
<reka> NerdGirl: sudo ./<filename>
<frodo24> and is my 1st user a user or a super user?
<frodo24> i c this distro is not like all others
<NerdGirl> doesn't want to run it....  in the directory it's in, did sudo firefox-installer...  command not found
<kbrooks> ubotu, sudopasswd is <reply>Don't know what the sudo password is? It's your password. Also, see RootSudo on the Ubuntu wiki.
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<mumbles> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kbrooks> !sudopasswd
<ubotu> Don't know what the sudo password is? It's your password. Also, see RootSudo on the Ubuntu wiki.
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo ./firefox-installer NerdGirl
* eatroj is away: I'm busy
<NerdGirl> tried that already.  just get "command not found.
<kbrooks> ubotu, sudopasswd is <reply>Don't know what the sudo password is? It's your first user's password. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubotu> ...but sudopasswd is already something else...
<ce33na> zer: is it listed in /etc/fstab
<zer> ce33na: sure, but in /dev there is nothing about hda*
<frodo24> and what program i use as dialer?
<reka> NerdGirl: need to use ./ to run an executable in the current directory
<kbrooks> ubotu, forget sudopasswd
<ubotu> kbrooks: i forgot sudopasswd
<kbrooks> ubotu, sudopasswd is <reply>Don't know what the sudo password is? It's your first user's password. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<reka> NerdGirl: not sure you should be running it using sudo anyway
<Bubbling_Zombie> reka, you should if you wanted to make a system-wide install
<ionte> hi. i just upgraded to breezy. a lot of packages depends on xdpyinfo etc, but there is no such package...?
<kbrooks> reka: firefox
<langenberg> How do I install the nvidia module? apt-get install nvidia-glx does not work.
<kbrooks> ionte, /topic
<NerdGirl> It won't install in the usual directory if I don't use sudo.
<kbrooks> langenberg, rafb.net/paste
<ionte> kbrooks, i guessed so. still, no workarounds?
<reka> Bubbling_Zombie: ah, ok
<langenberg> kbrooks: ?
<reka> kbrooks: ?
<anto9us> kbrooks: that's not true, I think it's the current users password provided they have administrator privelages
<langenberg> kbrooks: paste whot?
<Bubbling_Zombie> langenberg, module for x or module for the kernel
<kbrooks> langenberg, the apt output.
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: I think I'll need both. X doesn't start (nvidia module missing).
<langenberg> kbrooks: nvidia-glx is already the newest version. :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> did the apt-get install nvidia-glx install something? or is the package not there
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<CountDown> So, someone told me yesterday that /dev/lp0 was a parallel port, but I'm starting to think it's something higher level than that related to printing.  Does anyone know how to create a parallel port device or install the proper module to do so?
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: I've done that all the time, but still the module can't be found.
<Bubbling_Zombie> which module - the kernel module or the X module -__
<zer> ce33na: So you don't have any idea about my problem?
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: X prints the error "FATAL: module nvidia cannot be found"
<teferi> anyone using evolution and evolution-exchange in breezy and finding that evolution-exchange doesn't seem to work anymore?
<Bubbling_Zombie> did you try modprobin' the nvidia module?
<ce33na> zer: sorry..no
<Bubbling_Zombie> the module is in the "restricted modules" package of your kernel.
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7 - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on AMD K7, these? (yes I have the K7 kernel)
<Bubbling_Zombie> if you have the 2.6.10 kernel yes
<Bubbling_Zombie> (you can find out that with uname -a )
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: and after that, a reboot will be suffient?
<Bubbling_Zombie> you don't even have to do that
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> just do (on a terminal) "modprobe nvidia"
<Bubbling_Zombie> and try starting X
<langenberg> Seems the nvidia module can be found :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> great
<Bubbling_Zombie> try starting x :F
<tanki> yeah you should never be in x when you're messing with graphic drivers
<Bubbling_Zombie> why not tanki?
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's not like they're gona modprobe themselves -_-
<tanki> Bubbling_Zombie, you should have them loaded before you start x
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah, ok, but upgrading them shouldn't be an issue. Just remove them and prob 'em again
<tanki> for the same reason you shouldn't force an unmount when you're doing stuff in the directory that's mounted
<CountDown> anyone know how to get direct programmatic control of the parallel port pins?
<will__> humm
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: Ah thanks man!
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: X started properly.
<Bubbling_Zombie> tanki, of course it's safer. But it isn't absolutely nec. if you know what you're doing
<Bubbling_Zombie> nice
<Bubbling_Zombie> be sure to add the module to your startup modules
<reka> CountDown: OOI, what exactly are you trying to do?
<langenberg> It's going fine, damn, I find myself typing 'emerge' all the time on that box :P
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol, know the problem langenberg - i switched to debian and found out the sude program isn't installed standard
<tanki> Bubbling_Zombie, when dealing with nvidia drivers, you never know
<Bubbling_Zombie> i was sudo'ing away merrily all the time ^-^
<reka> will__: don't know the words?
<tanki> can throw a seasoned user through a loop sometimes
<CountDown> reka: I'm trying to use a Macraigor 20-pin Wiggler (a device used to program and debug JTAG enabled microcontrollers) using Rowley's CrossStudio for ARM.
<Bubbling_Zombie> tanki, sure.
<tanki> i dont use it anymore so i'm happy
<CountDown> reka: However, it seems that the parallel port is either tied up or doesn't exist.  Is /dev/lp0 the parallel port?
<will__> reka: something like that!
<Bubbling_Zombie> heh. I'm quite happy about my nvidia drivers/card. It beats radeon -_-
<sh0k> hi
<tanki> something unsettling about pluggin in a binary only closed source driver into the depths of a sleek open source enviornment that kept me up at night, sweating perfusely in the fetal position
<tanki> hehe :)
<reka> CountDown: dunno really....i just asked cos the questions you were asking seemed rather technical to my feeble mind :)
<jasontech> I believe lp0 is the parallel port... maybe you don't have access to it?
<reka> tanki: i guess i'm the only one who doesn't really mind using nonfree stuff. :-/
<CountDown> reka: Basically, I'm having device driver issues.  I'd like to be able to use cat on a parallel port in the same way it can be used with a serial port (e.g. /dev/ttyS0).
<tanki> reka, dont get me wrong, i'm not a purist or anything
<jasontech> CountDown: I don't think you can do that with a parallel port... I think they use a different language or something like that
<reka> tanki: no....i just think it's my windows upbringing...i can't really see anything that wrong with not releasing the accompanying code
<CountDown> jasontech: That's what I thought, too.  I "sudo chmod 666 /dev/lp0" 'ed it, but then all I got was a port busy error from the program I was using and an input/output error from cat.
<tanki> reka, truth be told, the windows versions of vid drivers, especially for higher end cards are more developed than the linux versions so thats why i gave up messing with it in linux and just got a separate box that runs windows on it strictly for high performance gaming ownage :)
<benkong2> what does it mean when I get a mandb: warning /usr/share/man/man1/oofice2.1.gz is a dangling symlink from a daily cron job?
<CountDown> jasontech: Yeah, you might be right.  I guess that's why they call it a parallel port.  :)
<CountDown> jasontech: However, I noticed that /dev/lp0 appears and disappears with the loading and unloading of the lp module.
<Bubbling_Zombie> tanki, but what about transparent toolbars :sop: :')
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: I still don't know the equivalent of rc-update (gentoo) and chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.* (slack) for debian.
<jasontech> Thats why you don't see many parallel port devices, and they always need strange drivers
<jasontech> if you are having cabling trouble, I know they have 9 pin to 25 pin adapters
<Bubbling_Zombie> update-rc.d
<Bubbling_Zombie> langenberg
<CountDown> jasontech: lsmod reveals that I have lp, parport, and parport_pc modules loaded.
<tanki> Bubbling_Zombie, it's always been a struggle because linux is so perfect for the desktop compared to windows, and some might say even osx.. so it's only natural that we would want to game on it with the same advantage but sadly that wont happen, not with intellectual property rights and big lawyers
<langenberg> Bubbling_Zombie: ah, thanks again.
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah, but i'm not talking about games.
<reka> Bubbling_Zombie: actually...i saw an xp dekstop that wasn't bad today: http://img346.imageshack.us/img346/686/windowsdesktop1mj.jpg (courtesy of Tiago)
<Bubbling_Zombie> hell, i use windows myself for gaming. but i still like to use all of the available power of my computer when i'm using another operating system
<Bubbling_Zombie> pretty ^-^
<tanki> yeah
<jasontech> CountDown: I am not saying you don't have a parallel port, I am just saying that I think the way they communicate is different
<topyli> benkong2: i get those sometimes too. i just remove them :)
<Heimdall_linux> is there a gnuplot master in the room ? or is there a gnuplot channel on irc ?
<jasontech> Like the special parallel port drivers for sane
<tanki> what games do you like to play
<Bubbling_Zombie> GTA, NWN (use linux for that), Morrowind,
<Bubbling_Zombie> used to be a COD player until the community went kaboom over here -_-
<tanki> did you hear about that mini-game in GTA san adreas
<reka> Heimdall_linux: why not just put the question out there...someone might pipe up.
<Bubbling_Zombie> what mini game. There are so much mini games in that game :)
<Heimdall_linux> reka, because it is a little difficult to explain ... :-/
<tanki> hillary clinton is going to sue rockstar games if it turns out rockstar included the code for it
<teferi> the one that you have to hack the game to see
<teferi> she's not going to sue, she's not even going to put a bill on the floor about it
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow _that_ mini game :)
<teferi> it's all just posturing
<teferi> i'll lay money on it
<tanki> Bubbling_Zombie, there's a sex-game in there, u know when he meets his girlfriend
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all!
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah, i know
<reka> Heimdall_linux: oh :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> didn't know it was a game tho :D thought you were talking about the pool and things like that
<jasontech> Anyone know of a good IRC server where I can talk about cars
<jasontech> And what channel
<Heimdall_linux> reka, yeah... :-/ this is why I asked for a master :)
<crimsun> reka: pong
<reka> crimsun: hehe
<reka> Skrot: ping
<reka> crimsun: Skrot had sound probs
<tanki> Bubbling_Zombie: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4682533.stm lol
<crimsun> reka: k
<reka> crimsun: so i deferred him to you mighty sound guru. :)
<crimsun> pssht ;)
<Mad-boy> Anybody knows is there anx wap sites on linux?
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol
<Mad-boy> Nobody knows?
<delire> nice and quiet in here, obviously everyone's stopped trying to upgrade to breezy prematurely ;)
<topyli> Mad-boy: i'd like all sites to have a wap version. web is too painful on my phone :)
<reka> delire: no such luck..few people with breezy troubles dropped by
<reka> *a few
<delire> reka: hehe
<Mad-boy> Is breezy out yet?
<topyli> heh
* delire coughs
<tanki> topyli, i ran into a cool site if you want the link, it's a good portal for surfing the web through your cell
<jadugar> Mad-boy: breezy is currently in development
<CountDown> reka, jasontech: Seems like I need to remove the lp module and add the ppdev module.  This creates the /dev/parport0 device.  In case you were wondering.  :)
<topyli> tanki: web? ok, let's have a look
<Mad-boy> I  want
<Mad-boy> Link
<reka> CountDown: well done
<tanki> topyli, http://www.iyhy.com/
<jasontech> Interesting... I'm not all familiar with parallel ports in Linux, never used them
<benkong2> is there a apt-get search command or something similiar? I can't find anywhere in the docs that says so?
<delire> jasontech: i'm pleased to have forgotten all about parports
<tanki> topyli, strips out everything but text and links for better surfing on your cell phone plus it's free
<reka> benkong2: apt-cache search
<delire> benkong2: yes, apt-cache search <keyword>
<topyli> tanki: nice layout
<benkong2> reka; delire ; super thanks
<jasontech> I stick to network printing
<reka> benkong2: then apt-cache show <package>
<delire> benkong2: then, once you have found a package, apt-cache show <packagename>
<delire> reka: ;)
<will__> repeat!
<reka> delire: now that's teamwork
<topyli> tanki: i have a large display (a nokia commie) though, but this may be fast too :)
<jasontech> The only place I have used a tethered printer is in my truck, but that is USB
* eatroj is back (gone 00:38:50)
<sh0k> crimsun: ur here?
<crimsun> sh0k: ?
<delire> reka: hehe, however you do realise the only reason you got in there first is due to network latency ;)
<reka> delire: or plagiarism
<sh0k> Garrison said me u know much about audio & linux
<tanki> i find even on my large screen it takes forever to load a page
<delire> reka: muarharhar..
<reka> delire: not bloody likely....i'm on a dialup modem
<crimsun> sh0k: I know a little
<sh0k> u maybe can help me to get my nForce soundcard get workin?
<will__> faster typing
<delire> reka: ;) wifi in a bar here. ok you win.
<jasontech> Anyone get a Dell Photo Printer 720 working in Linux?
<reka> :)
<jasontech> Ubuntu I mean
<MilitantDK> Hi, Is there a mailinglist for ubuntu-users? I've found the sounder list, but don't know if that's the one to use?
<delire> jasontech: i think that is supported by gimp-print. then http://localhost:631, add printer and see if you can find it in the list.
<topyli> tanki: it works! thanks
<delire> jasontech: http://localhost:631 might as well be aliased "Printer services". it's a good one-stop-shop for setting up and configuring printers, checking print jobs etc.
<jasontech> Well, it is basically a Lexmark Z615... I could never make it work in Warty, but I have tried Hoary
<jasontech> haven't tried I mean
<jasontech> I've yet to put hoary on my lapto
<pulk> has anyone idea why setting sensor limits fail on boot with reason "no sensors found"? it works well if I do it manually after boot.
<delire> jasontech: things are pretty good for linux and printing these days. give it a try and let us know. see http://cups.org and check if it's in the list first however.
<delire> pulk: perhaps it
<delire> pulk: perhaps it's apm getting in the way or are you using acpi?
<pulk> hmm
<khimura27> hello
<khimura27> is there a french on the channel?
<delire> pulk: does seem odd..
<pulk> i am using acpi
<Will_> The French? Here?
<Will_> *looks under a rock*
<Bubbling_Zombie> no khimura27 , only english please :)
<khimura27> ok
<khimura27> it will be harder ...
<Bubbling_Zombie> heh :)
<Will_> I'm far too excited over harry potter today
<mumbles> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/232514_msftarfa14.html
<mumbles> mah
<Bubbling_Zombie> i'm sure there is a french ubuntu channel somewhere. But don't ask me where
<khimura27> lol
<khimura27> thanks
<delire> pulk: hmm perhaps it might be a good idea to put it in a /etc/init.d script (a bit annoying though). otherwise is there any interesting output in dmesg?
<mumbles> yeh
<reka> #ubuntu-fr
<khimura27> do tou know where i could have some help about x window?
<pulk> it is in an init script
<khimura27> thnaks reka
<khimura27> it works
<delire> khimura27: reka's suggestion seems like a good idea. the channel is quite busy.
<pulk> i edited the script so that it writes everything into a log but all I got was "no sensors found"
* Efwis bbl, gotta run to town and get a new monitor cable
<delire> pulk: try moving the script to another runlevel?
<sJaM> #ubuntu-fr is the french channel
<pulk> hmm
<tanki> is today bastille day
<pulk> that could do it
<khimura27> i just a noob ...
<khimura27> sorry all
<khimura27> i'm moving
<delire> khimura27: don't be sorry!
<Bubbling_Zombie> you can even stay here !
<Bubbling_Zombie> _AND_ go to the french channel :F
<khimura27> lol
<khimura27> why not
<Will_> Why do people assume calling themselves new, newbs or noobs makes them more endearing? 
<khimura27> can't understand ...
<sJaM> because it is a good excuse
<sJaM> to mess up
<khimura27> my english is poor
<sJaM> and do stupid things
<khimura27> mess up?
<khimura27> where is my dictionnary ^^
<sJaM> what is a dictionnary ?
<jasontech> Well, must go work on my gear box in my truck, adios
<delire> khimura27: "mess up" == make mistakes (in english slang)
<reka> jasontech: oy
<Will_> Being new isn't an excuse. Asking for help is fine, and admitting a lack of understanding. But people seem to wear it as a badge, allowing them to be ignorant, and expecting hand holding
<sJaM> or it wasn't ironically ment ?
<sJaM> that what I ment Will_
<tanki> if anybody grabs my hand i'm going to scream
<khimura27> thanks delire
<delire> khimura27: anytime
<sJaM> but it is the lack of understanding I think of linux
<tanki> i have intimacy issues
<delire> what an intimate thing to say
<khimura27> Will_>i'm new with linuk and ubuntu
<sJaM> you don't know what to do
<sh0k> hi, anyone can help me with setting my soundcard properly up? i got a nforce 2 sound card
<khimura27> so i'm a noob
<khimura27> no???
<sJaM> and how to do things
<benkong2> when i issue a route command I don't see localhost or 127.0.0.1 I do see my internal machine address of 192.168.1.70. I am trying to configure mail what did I do wrong?
<sh0k> my ALSA isnt working properly
<kbrooks> reka:
<kbrooks> reka: command for java again please.
<reka> kbrooks:
<reka> kbrooks: the one Seveas did?
<Will_> Gah. Nevermind. I'll write a wikipage
<kbrooks> Yeah.
<reka> for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<tanki> i can't say wiki with a straight face
<kbrooks> ok
<reka> kbrooks: changing it?
<kbrooks> No...
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> changing what?
<tanki> Bradly do you have the annual earnings report completed yet? Yes sir, I just updated it on the wiki
<mumbles> :p
* tanki giggles
<reka> i assumed the wiki...
<Spec> About how much space does a standard ubuntu-server install use?
<mumbles> i devolged into the wiki ?
<midg3t> spec, 130 MB ballpark
<kbrooks> reka: I will.
<dataw0lf> stop touching my wiki!
<midg3t> i could be wrong
<herzi> the ubuntu installation freezes when craeting the ext3 partition on a sata drive with a sempron machine
<Spec> midg3t: thanks
<will__> oh dear
<reka> tanki: we used a wiki for our project...useful tool
<tanki> reka, what's the difference between a wiki and digg?
<reka> four letters?
<Spec> ubuntu failed to autodetect/load BusLogic.o :-/
<Spec> (on installation cd)
<tanki> http://digg.com/
<lesshaste>  am I right in thinking that ffmpeg can't play/decode real videos?
<Heimdall_linux> is there a gnuplot master in the room ? or is there a gnuplot channel on irc ?
<mumbles> right
<mumbles> im off for the weekend
<tanki> cu mum
<Spec> So ubuntu can easily install on a half gig disk?
<reka> tanki: so sort of a super-wiki?
<tanki> reka, yeah that's what i'm thinking because wiki came first but it seems digg's are very popular
<reka> Spec: 350 minimal, 1.8GB typical
<reka> Spec: off the packaging
<Spec> 512 it is ^.~
* reka needs to read more
<reka> tanki: first i heard of them :-/
<tanki> reka, i'm getting more into podcasts both audio and video.. less reading than blogs :)
<reka> Spec: minimal probably means sever install
<reka> *server
<Spec> reka: yeap
<tanki> reka, diggnation.com, systm.org, fromtheshadows.tv, twit.tv, all are sites i visit frequently, check them out you might like them too
<tanki> i'm going to lunch, bbl
<reka> heh....here i am only frequenting slashdot
* reka definitely needs to read more
<Gourami> Hi all, is it possible to swith one of the workspaces to an external screen and one of the workspaces to the monitor of a laptop ?
<Gourami> switch
<Gourami> Hi all, is it possible to switch one of the workspaces to an external screen and one of the workspaces to the monitor of a laptop ?
<topyli> Spec: not much room for data though on that disk
<reka> Gourami: we heard the first time...if someone knows they'll answer. :)
<Spec> topyli: I'm only gonna be running stress tests
<Gourami> reka: I know someone knows, just waiting for them to speak up
<delire> Gourami: xinerama
<delire> Gourami: kind of ;)
<Gourami> hmm ind of ?
<Gourami> hmm kind of ?
<delire> Gourami: xinerama is a slightly different approach, and really extends one workspace across two screens
* vontrapp is having a most troubling problem with size mismatches
<delire> Gourami: but the 'workspace' is an extended desktop
<vontrapp> it seems to be getting more frequent, too
<reka> vontrapp: trouser-wise? :)
* delire realises he is hopeless at explaining this.
<vontrapp> i'll apt-get a package and it will complain of a size mismatch and fail
<reka> delire: i thought it was a good description :)
<vontrapp> i _can_ then dpkg -i the package from the partial dir, but that makes me leary
<Gourami> oh I c, I would like to get a workspace onto another monitor
<vontrapp> i try updating and installing again and again, and still the size mismatch persists
<Discipulus> vontrapp, are you using us.archive ?
<ALexBO> i've some problems with oracle. can anybody help me?
<reka> vontrapp: might be something with your repo list
<sh0k> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<delire> reka: bah ;)
<sh0k> what that means?
<apokryphos> Discipulus: I don't think that mirror is down anymore, is it/
<vontrapp> Discipulus: no, not us.archive, just left the us off
<delire> Gourami: this would be nice, i have never looked into this.
<vontrapp> i was having problems with it a while back
<Discipulus> apokryphos, as far as I know there are still problems with it, although I could be wrong
<vontrapp> maybe i'll put it back on now
<Discipulus> apokryphos, and better to be safe than sorry
<apokryphos> Discipulus: no longer in /topic too...
<Discipulus> *shrug*
<Discipulus> I never saw it in /topic ...
<Discipulus> they need to add "never say ubuntuguide.com" in the topic...
* Discipulus thinks UbuntuGuide should be auto-kickban
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Gourami> delire have you used xinerama, I have tried to man both xinerama and libxinerama (which shows installed in synaptic) but no response
<reka> Discipulus: :)
<sJaM> and it uses backports standard
<reka> sJaM: exactly
<Discipulus> reka, yea, but it isn't kickban for saying it...
<delire> Gourami: yes i have, though years ago. i followed this howto. http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/en/index.html
<sJaM> I fell for it also
<sJaM> and well installed java
<dataw0lf> Discipulus: yeah, that's a great idea.  Way to uphold the Ubuntu ideology.
<reka> Discipulus: heh...bit harsh for newbies who mistakenly directed themselves there
<Gourami> thank you delire
<sJaM> but it also wanted to update a lot of other packages
<Virtuall> ...why isn't there gcc in the default install?
<Discipulus> reka, so?
<vontrapp> ... any ideas when alsa 1.0.9 will be in hoary?
<Discipulus> reka, it should at least be in topic
<dataw0lf> Virtuall: apt-get install build-essential
<Andares> What's ubuntuguide.com?
<Gourami> lol
<dataw0lf> Virtuall: it's not there because of the projected user base.
<Gourami> and this time Discipulus started it
<dataw0lf> i.e., users.  Not developers.
<sJaM> do not awake the sleeping dogs hehe
<Discipulus> Gourami, WTF are you talking about?
<Virtuall> imo everybody needs gcc
<sh0k> Garrison: ur here?
<dataw0lf> Discipulus: probably talking about how you're trolling for an argument involving ubuntuguide versus the wiki
<Gourami> talking about it just makes ppl ask about it and hence talk about it...shush about it !
<Discipulus> Virtuall, it's on the cd
<devios> Virtuall: apt-get install build-essential
<Discipulus> dataw0lf, no, I'm not, I just think it should be in the topic
<Virtuall> devios, thank you again
<devios> Virtuall: I've not yet used a compiler since using Ubuntu
<reka> Discipulus: yes, imo it should be in the topic....but a kickban for directing someone there is over the top.....just ask kbrooks...he would've been kiickbanned before he saw the light.  now he's helping people out in here just fine.
<Gourami> why dont you think to someone who controls the topic
<dataw0lf> Discipulus: How about everyone decides what's a best fit for the user who needs help.
<Discipulus> dataw0lf, minus ubuntuguide
<ginvent> I try to compile a program and get: checking for shared library run path origin... /bin/sh: ./config.rpath: No such file or directory   I have all the things it says it needs installed... any suggestions?
<Virtuall> devios, well, styles differ
<dataw0lf> Discipulus: + whatever makes sense.
<devios> lol everyone HATES the ubuntuguide in here...  I still think that the wiki lacks adequate explanation for *some* of the useful info in ubuntuguide...
<dataw0lf> devios: there's irrationality on both sides, we just had to lock a topic on the forums because of it.
<devios> hahahaha
<m411iq> how do i mount a second har drive?
<m411iq> hard drive
<devios> distro policy in general (not just ubuntu) attracts fanatics similar to those of religion
<devios> it's midly amusing when you aren't in the crosshairs.
<delire> ginvent: are you sure you have all the *development* libraries (headers etc), and not just the libraries themselves listed in the README? these usually have '-dev' on the end, eg. libxvidcore4-dev vs libxvidcore4
<kbrooks> reka: kiCKBAN?
<dataw0lf> devios: Yes, but ultimatums such as these just turn people away.  And are an incredible clash with the Code of Conduct.  As well as Linux in general.
<kbrooks> brb
<Zerboxx> Is there a place to easily see what hardware is supported by ubuntu?
<goldfish> on the wiki
<goldfish> !hardware
<ubotu> goldfish: I give up, what is it?
<goldfish> hmm.
<Razor-X> goldfish: ubotu won't solve all yer problems ;)
<delire> Zerboxx: i believe this is on the wiki, yes
<goldfish> :)
<devios> dataw0lf: agreed...  however, ever try to deal with the pure jerkoffs in #windows and #winxp channels?  they make the linux people look like saints...
<jadedstar> devios: lol
<m411iq> how do i mount a second hard drive
<m411iq> i have a problem with fstab
<Razor-X> but, you never know what you can piece together to get working on a Linux machine
<Zerboxx> thanks for your help delire & goldfish
<Razor-X> m411iq: what's the problem?
<dataw0lf> devios: I haven't used Windows in about 5 or 6 years, except for administration of a small amount of 2000/2003 machines here at work
<goldfish> Zerboxx: np
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: lucky
<dataw0lf> Razor-X: Very.
<m411iq> when i mount a secon drive i get an error
<delire> m411iq: usually i look for the new drive with fdisk -l, create a mount point  and modify /etc/fstab accordindly.
<m411iq> that the fs is wrong
<Razor-X> I haven't used Linux in a few months, but half of our school runs on WinXP the other half on Mac OS 9
<delire> m411iq: what fs is the second hard drive?
<jafn> hi
<Razor-X> m411iq: and what's the mount command you use?
<m411iq> ntfs
<dataw0lf> mount -t ntfs /dev/hd<whatever> /mount/point
<delire> m411iq: have you tried doing it from the command line?
<delire> m411iq: dataw0lf has the right suggestion.
<Razor-X> don't forget the '-o umask=0222' so that the lay user can use it too
<gigaclon> is there way to install ubuntu, with the ubuntu CD, and install KDE instead of GNOME?
<m411iq> yes however i get an error
<jafn> how can i make an ubuntu machine to lesson a wins server?
<Razor-X> gigaclon: use the Kubuntu CD
<delire> gigaclon: see 'kubuntu'
<reka> Razor-X: we only had 2 macs at our school 4 years ago...for graphics
<Razor-X> or get Kubuntu later
<jafn> i mean listen a wins server
<m411iq> and when i switch it to fat it doesnt mount
<Razor-X> m411iq: of course not, it's an NTFS drive
<delire> gigaclon: you can just go ahead and install ubuntu and then 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<delire> ISTR
<Razor-X> ISTR?
<Razor-X> never heard that one before
<delire> m411iq: try dataw0lf's suggestion and let us know.
<Razor-X> new netspeak's been surfacing.... like TMI..... *shrugs*
<delire> Razor-X: I Seem To Recall
<dataw0lf> wow.
<Razor-X> ahhh, I thought that was IIRC, If I Recall Correctly
<reka> Razor-X: heard of the program 'wtf'?
<delire> Razor-X: that's about ten years old
<Razor-X> reka: nopes
<m411iq> ok
<dataw0lf> how about LTJEO ?
<Razor-X> delire: well, it's become deprecated then ;)
<delire> Razor-X: as is IMHO, and IMO
<dataw0lf> 'Let's Just Type Everything Out'
<reka> Razor-X: install bsdgames
<Razor-X> I'm not versed in netspeak, and I won't kid myself I am
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: good advice ;)
<Razor-X> reka: are they nice games?
<delire> my new favourite is WTFM == Write The F***ing Manual
<pepsi> LJTEO
<reka> delire: really?  i still use iirc
<delire> pepsi: what?
<Razor-X> my peers, on the other hand, talk like "OMG, R U THR?!?1"
<goldfish> delire: hah
<dataw0lf> Razor-X: aolbonics.
<reka> Razor-X: you can use 'wtf' to work out wtf people are saying :)
<dataw0lf> see, that's what you should be attacking in here.
<Razor-X> yeah, sad
<dataw0lf> not ubuntuguide.
<Razor-X> reka: oh, awesome!
<m411iq> the same error
<goldfish> OMFG LOIKE WTF CYBAR??!?!!?
<Razor-X> see, i'm 15, at my age, we're all supposed to be idiots
<reka> hehe
<delire> reka: yep, that's an oldie
<dataw0lf> a/s/l a/s/l a/s/l?!?!11?
<goldfish> dataw0lf: :)
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: hahahaha!
<dataw0lf> ;)
<delire> m411iq: paste the error in a pastebin
<delire> dataw0lf: ;)
<Razor-X> ok, enough ranting in #ubuntu, offtopic channel's for this stuff
<dataw0lf> uh oh, fire fightin' time.  bbiab
<reka> WHaT AbOuT WheN ThEY TYpe Like thiS?
<Razor-X> reka: even worse
<Razor-X> or, the new 1337 dialect, ub3r 1337
<goldfish> haha
<delire> reka: either a nervous disorder in the little finger in their left hand or they are consciously being annoying.
<Razor-X> like, when they use all these unicode characters as 1337
<Razor-X> fsucking pisses me off
<delire> Razor-X: good for passwords however
<pepsi> Razor-X: j00 4r3 teh L4m3 1F u c4n7 7yp3 L1k3 7h15!@%$
<Razor-X> delire: true that
<goldfish> pepsi: :)
<Razor-X> pepsi: s0rry
<goldfish> omfg, it's loike being on teh cybarweb.
<pepsi> ;)
<delire> Razor-X: the important thing is to only use the substitution rules *some* of the time, especially in a passphrase.
<reka> delire: i've seen people get an irc client that does it for them. :-/
<Razor-X> ! 4|\/| |\|07 \/\/0r76y
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Razor-X
<delire> reka: lol, true?
<m411iq> ok its in the paste bin
<m411iq> the erro and fdisk
<Razor-X> delire: heh, true that
<reka> lol
<delire> m411iq: which one?
<Razor-X> m411iq: what's the URL?
<reka> delire: yep.  cheetahchat iirc
<delire> reka: eewww
<delire> reka: lu5er5
<reka> hehe
<m411iq> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/595
<reka> delire: meanwhile i've been in here for three hours. :-/
<delire> m411iq: what was the command you gave?
<delire> reka: hehe, i hope the weather is shite outside.
<reka> well, it's 3am
<m411iq>  mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<delire> reka: ahah. go to bed man
<Razor-X> anyone have a nice Dvorak keymap for nethack?
* vontrapp still gets size mismatch
<delire> m411iq: type 'fdisk -l | grep NTFS' and paste the output here.
<reka> vontrapp: i still have a feeling it might have something to do with your repo list.  can you post it to a pstebin?
<delire> m411iq: or perhaps 'fdisk -l | grep ntfs'
<Razor-X> yeah, that would be a nice idea
<vontrapp> where's pastebin?
<Razor-X> my sources.list is awesome ;)
<Razor-X> vontrapp: read the topic ;)
<reka> vontrapp: there's one in the topic
<Razor-X> 62 lines baby!
<delire> m411iq: bah that won't work. you can't grep against fdisk
<delire> m411iq: just 'fdisk -l
<goldfish> just do fdisk =l
* goldfish dies
<Razor-X> delire: you can grep against anything with stdout, can't you?
* reka shakes head at Razor-X 
<delire> m411iq: and then give the appropriate line.
<othernoob> m411iq: just do what i told you ;)
* Razor-X loves cruising with Conkeror
<delire> Razor-X: yes, it should work.
<vontrapp> pasted
* Razor-X needs his Claritin D -_-
* poningru hands Razor-X some Claritin D
* vontrapp suspects ubuntu's apt is checking the size against the wrong repo
<vontrapp> i.e. downloads from ubuntu repo, but checks size against unstable repo
<Razor-X> poningru: if only it was real..... if only
<reka> vontrapp: i'd remove marillat
<Razor-X> vontrapp: URL?
<Razor-X> vontrapp: or, at least comment it out
<reka> vontrapp: and what are those xmission ones?
<vontrapp> the xmission ones are debian unstable
<vontrapp> i have those pinned at 200
<Razor-X> vontrapp: ............
<reka> Razor-X: there's a link at paste.ubuntulinux.nl's recent posts
<Razor-X> aren't you _not_ supposed to have Debian repos?
<vontrapp> i added it to get the latest alsa, which R0x0rS!!
<Razor-X> reka: there were two pastebins, wasn't sure which he posted it to
<Razor-X> vontrapp: now, remove it ;)
<vontrapp> :(
<reka> Razor-X: yep, afaik, it's a no-no to mix debian with ubuntu
<reka> am i right people?
<delire> yeeesss reka
<vontrapp> it shouldn't cause a size mismatch for a package downloaded from ubuntu
<Razor-X> reka: insofar of what I know, yeah
<vontrapp> it's a bug
<delire> vontrapp: yes it can
<reka> lol
<Razor-X> vontrapp: yes it can
<Razor-X> and can break a lot of your system too
<wolki> hi!
<Razor-X> Debian != Ubuntu
<reka> wolki: hello perky
<vontrapp> i KNOW, but it's not the debian package that size mismatches
<delire> vontrapp: Thou must trust thy Friendly Ubuntu Overlords.
<vontrapp> it's the UBUNTU package that fails
<poningru> I for one welcom my friendly Ubuntu Overlords
<reka> lol
<reka> gotta love kent brockman
<goldfish> hah
<poningru> hehe so true
<vontrapp> Oh Ubuntu Overlords, I humbly request alsa1.0.9 to be available in ubuntu
<devios> haha
<poningru> the ants will get into the equipment
<poningru> all hail the rod
<Razor-X> vontrapp: ask crimsun that
<reka> :)
<Razor-X> he maintains the sound packages
* delire was sure he heard something like "Patience my Child" booming from the heavens
<Razor-X> and is our Ubuntu sound guru
<jadedstar> anyone else getting "ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"?
<Razor-X> jadedstar: Marrilat is deprecated
<Razor-X> it's suggested to comment/remove it out of your sources.list
<Razor-X> s/Marrilat/marillat/
<delire> it's a bloody hard word to type for some reason.
<jadedstar> Razor-X: Thanks.
<Razor-X> delire: that too ;)
* Razor-X still wants to see a TECO vs ed fight
<devios> i wish that there was a way to put ubuntu in charge of managing everyone's /etc/apt/source.list file...  it's the most unfriendly aspect of ubuntu that I've dealt with.
<vontrapp> naughty repo mixing aside, why would apt download one package from one source, and check it against another source, and if that's not what's happening, then what is going on?
<dataw0lf> devios: heh.
<kbrooks> devios, synaptic?
<delire> devios: do you use synaptic?
<dataw0lf> I always thought source.list was rather.. simple to use.
<dataw0lf> vontrapp: shouldn't happen.
<vontrapp> but it does...
<delire> devios: think of synaptic like an eMule for packages and it all makes sense ;)
<dataw0lf> vontrapp: got a pastebin link for meh?
<vontrapp> for my sources.list?
<dataw0lf> of errors.
<GrammatonCleric> devios: that sounds almost mickysoft-ish
<devios> I do, but that doesn't help me when the backports repository in my sources.list file goes belly-up
<dj28> vontrapp: if you're getting md5sum errors, then there's nothing wrong on your end
<Razor-X> devios: no!
<vontrapp> pasted
<Razor-X> I love my 62 line sources.list
<dj28> it's a problem with the US repository
<delire> vontrapp: i thought you were getting size mismatch errors?
<reka> Razor-X: we heard. *rolls eyes*
<devios> I think that most people in this irc channel would want to be capable of manual mgmt, but most other ubuntu users would like to be able to download a new sources file when things change...
<delire> Razor-X: lol. you're insane
<vontrapp> delire: that's what it is
<Razor-X> delire: so?
<delire> vontrapp: any marillat in there, or debian repo's?
<Razor-X> my system hasn't "broked" once ;)
<delire> Razor-X: good answer
<vontrapp> i've since removed marilat
<delire> vontrapp: did you apt-get update?
<vontrapp> but debian is stillin  there
<vontrapp> yep
<Gourami> in which package can I find a cure for the common cold ?
<reka> Razor-X: not even a tiny bit?
* reka is disappointed
<Razor-X> reka: nopes ;)
<_DuDe_> Hello there all, I am kinda a Linux n00b, but I need help.
<aio> has anyone tried to run luminocity under ubuntu?
<teferi> hm, now the joke's on me
<Razor-X> _DuDe_: ask away
<reka> Gourami: chicken-soup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here use kpilot?
<dataw0lf> vontrapp: don't worry about the debian repos, delete the partial deb, then try to update again.
<teferi> let's see how xlibs is broken today...
<delire> vontrapp: you shouldn't use debian repo's at all..
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if my Palm still worked... I would ;)
<_DuDe_> Ok, first off, does ubuntu have a Shell?
<dataw0lf> vontrapp: (partial deb in /var/cache/apt/archive, I know you know your stuff)
<delire> _DuDe_: yes, bash by default
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X why won't it synch with kontact? do you still know?
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not 100%... no
<Razor-X> _DuDe_: of course
<_DuDe_> Where can I find it?
<Razor-X> without a shell, there would be _no_ GUI
<delire> _DuDe_: but you can install <cough>zsh</cough> or-some-other-shell if you like.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X it's weard it lets me backup the data but no synch with kontact >.<
<Razor-X> delire: I was thinking of doing that
<delire> tis lovely
<_DuDe_> Like a shell to use an EggDrop?
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: maybe that's not a feature yet
<vontrapp> same thing
<Razor-X> I never organize my stuff... so...
<Razor-X> _DuDe_: EggDrop?
<Razor-X> "organization" is overrated
<_DuDe_> It is a type of IRC bot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X maybe, but do i need to set up kontact first?
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'ld think so
<dataw0lf> vontrapp: alright, try several --fix-missing's, it might eventually get the whole file.
<_DuDe_> http://www.egghelp.org/shell.htm < The info I got all this from
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: whasss up
<delire> _DuDe_: yes that is useable by you in Ubuntu
<_DuDe_> Thanks
<dataw0lf> vontrapp: personally, to me, it sounds like a problem with the repos updating themselves, and you catching them in the middle of that.  I could be wrong though.
<vontrapp> ok, i give in, i comment the debian sources, and it happily installs, so basically, when one source has a package of same name as another source, but different size, you get a size mismatch
<delire> vontrapp: i'd say get rid of all the *non-supported* repo's and then start debugging.
<reka> hehe
* delire coughs
<Razor-X> haha, I just met a Mac user in denial
<devios> devios@ubuntu:~$ xcompmgr
<devios> No composite extension
* dataw0lf slaps delire in the back of the head.
<vontrapp> devios: add this to xorg.conf
<Razor-X> "OMG, NO, Mac won't be for x86! Intel will make PPC"
<Razor-X> i'm like, no, it's the other way 'round
* delire dexterously avoids the attempted slap while eating a delicious sandwhich.
<vontrapp> Section "Extensions"
<vontrapp>   Option "Composite" "Enable"
<vontrapp> EndSection
<Razor-X> and then counterproof I gave
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: heh
<Razor-X> and he's like "I don't care...."
<vontrapp> note: for me, it kills x when i run xcompmgr, but you may be more lucky
<Razor-X> ;)
<topyli> Razor-X: i'm sure someone will make ppc chips still, and there will be ppc linux :)
<Razor-X> topyli: probably will
* reka shows delire the bottle of poison of which he put in delire's sandwich
<Razor-X> but, hey, Mac users can stop boasting their ub3r processors, heh
* reka dislikes spelling sandwhich
<Razor-X> live with 6 registers, like the rest of us ;)
<topyli> Razor-X: your mac user can use gnome then =)
<mcquaid> not really ubuntu related just curious if anyone has dealt with software mixing for games like q3/et and teamspeak
<Razor-X> topyli: hah
<devios> vontrapp: anyway to restart x after making those changes without rebooting?
<topyli> soothe him with that :)
<Razor-X> actually... 8 registers
<WckdKl0wn> anyone here have experience with unrealircd?
<reka> devios: ctrl+alt+backspace
<dataw0lf> devios: ctrl-alt-backspace
<mcquaid> from what i've read mmap and fopen support is there now so it should work but can't seem to get it all working together
* delire 's own stomach dexterously rejects said poison, mixes it into a pagan recipe and produces a new sandwhich which reka finds strangely enjoyable.
<vontrapp> devios, yes, just kill it (ctrl-alt-bksp)
<devios> I'll lose all my work if I do that though, correct?
<stan-am> hello averyone
<Razor-X> devios: it's suggested you quit all your work
<devios> hah
<devios> biab
<vontrapp> devios: yes, save and close all apps first
* reka certainly finds the sandwhich enjoyable...as a projectile which he throws at delire
<stan-am> can anyone tell me how to uninstall jdk??????
<Razor-X> quitting my work is as simple as C-x C-c ;)
<delire> reka: hehe
<vontrapp> :xa
<Razor-X> stan-am: if I tell you, will you tell me why you use more than one '?' ?
<dataw0lf> :wq
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: ewww!
<vontrapp> :wqa
<Razor-X> stop it, stop it! noooo!!!!!
* Razor-X shudders in pain
<reka> here we go.... Razor-X's gonna start on emacs
<stan-am> Razor-X: my keyboard is fucked
<reka> :)
<Razor-X> haha, no, i'm immune
<Razor-X> I used to be a vi user meself
<dataw0lf> ZZ !
<dataw0lf> Razor-X: I use vim.
<stan-am> Razor-X: a very old one
<Razor-X> errr.... *vim
<dataw0lf> well, unless I'm on Tru64, then I use vi
<Razor-X> stan-am: ahhh, I understand
<dataw0lf> and cry quietly.
<Razor-X> well, did you install jdk using apt-get
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: can't you get at least nvi to work on that thing?
<stan-am> acutally i did ./file after I sh it
<stan-am> i just followed the instructions in it
<dataw0lf> Razor-X: got more important things to do then port nvi to Tru64
<dataw0lf> like porting python to Tru64!
<Razor-X> stan-am: then just remove it physically from the HDD
<dataw0lf> :] 
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: hehehe
<delire> dataw0lf: lol
<stan-am> Razor-X: just remove the folder then?
<stan-am> Razor-X: cool
<stan-am> thnx
<Razor-X> what's all this hubub about Ruby?
<Slipaway172> i think that new computers will be slim line. amd is thinking about releaseing a cpu that was designed for laptops also for desktops. then they will be Uber silent and will run cold
<Razor-X> been hearing it's coming up... Ruby is also the language of RPG Maker XP
<dataw0lf> Perl users anxiously looking for a way to get something decent, but not wanting to admit to Python programmers that we're right, Razor-X.
<Razor-X> Slipaway172: what's the fun of a laptop chip on a desktop?
<dataw0lf> they don't want to give up all their explicit, weird ass characters
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: ahhh, I understand
<delire> topyli: Lenovo plan to make a PPC line to the ends of selling Linux desktops. there was an article about this on slashdot recently.
<Razor-X> I never learned Perl, but I have learned Python
<dataw0lf> that looks like Snoopy cursing.
<Slipaway172> smaller computer quiter, runs colder and with no lost of power
<Razor-X> Slipaway172: less modding opportunities, less overclocking opportunities...
<topyli> delire: oh yeah, the chinese guys. i think i read about that
<Slipaway172> not so
<dataw0lf> Razor-X: I made the switch from Perl to Python about 4 years ago, and my brain (and fingers) have thanked me numerous times.
<Razor-X> dataw0lf: heh
<Razor-X> LaTeX is uber, that I must say
<stan-am> Razor-X: what was that commando u told me to install jdk???
<Razor-X> I fell in love with it
* _DuDe_ is so confused
<Slipaway172> just buy a bigger case and come up with more creative modds and put a bigger fan/HS on the cpu to overclock.
<Razor-X> stan-am: rm -f /path/to/jdk
<Razor-X> Slipaway172: but, the smaller the chip, the less overclocking potential
<topyli> Razor-X: i use lyx/latex and bibtex/pybliographer for everything more than 2 pages :)
<stan-am> Razor-X: to the downloaded bin or after sh?
<Razor-X> because it'll use less jumpers and such
<Razor-X> stan-am: both
<Slipaway172> NO
<Razor-X> Slipaway172: hmmmmm?
<vontrapp> there's far too much action in here for my likes
<Slipaway172> like i said just get a better fan/HS
<vontrapp> thx guys
<Slipaway172> and use ur bios
<stan-am> Razor-X: isnt that to remove files??
<Razor-X> Slipaway172: do you know the theory of overclocking?
<Slipaway172> yes
* _DuDe_ is so lost, Linux is so confusing
<Razor-X> by routing the CPU to different jumpers, you can change the clock speed of the CPU itself
<Razor-X> if a processor is smaller, it uses less jumpers
<Razor-X> a BIOS won't fix that
<Slipaway172> but still MOST ppl dont OC
<stan-am> Razor-X: isnt that to remove files??
<Razor-X> Slipaway172: well, yeah, most people go on the internet and play games
<Razor-X> stan-am: you said "delete" did you not?
<Slipaway172> not in my city
<Slipaway172> browse internt and know NOTHING about computers
<stan-am> Razor-X: i did delete now im asking that app-get to re-install ir
<stan-am> it
<Razor-X> well, in most of the world, the average 15-17 year old goes on the internet and plays games
<dataw0lf> overclocking is a waste of time.
<reka> _DuDe_: you'll get most of this stuff sooner or later.
<Razor-X> or plays CS
<Razor-X> stan-am: ahhhh
<delire> topyli: the performance of PPC should not be judged on OSX benchmarks. the Darwin kernel performs quite poorly under high load situations on the PPC.
<Razor-X> stan-am: hold up then
<_DuDe_> yea, i know
<lcdd> stop overclocking, get a job and buy better hardware
<stan-am> Razor-X: sure
<Will_> 15-17 was my time of games, avoiding homework and porn.
<dataw0lf> lcdd: agreed.
<Slipaway172> i did
<WckdKl0wn> how would i install a tar.gz file?
<_DuDe_> I am just so new to Linux
<Will_> Also irc
<Razor-X> Will_: i'm 15
<dataw0lf> WckdKl0wn: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<WckdKl0wn> i am tryin to setup unrealircd
<dataw0lf> cd file
<Razor-X> and i'm an avid emacs user ;)
<dataw0lf> ./configure
<othernoob> Will_ you avoided porn :o
<_DuDe_> I got really good at Windows
<dataw0lf> make install
<Razor-X> _DuDe_: Windows is the kiddie pool
<Razor-X> ;)
<Will_> Razor-X: I'm 19
<topyli> delire: might be. i've always had x86 :)
* _DuDe_ is 16
<Razor-X> Will_: well, there you are
<Will_> Razor-X: There I am what?
<Razor-X> Will_: nevermind
<delire> looking at the kernel level optomisations lacking in Darwin on PPC, there are many reasons to believe that Apple consciously degrades performance to boost hardware sales.
<WckdKl0wn> how come the folder i untared the file to has a red x on it and a lock?
<Razor-X> delire: there's also the thing that PPC has a shitload of registers
<Will_> If you are using age as an excuse for ignorance, no dice. There's a 10 year old on /. with an advanced MS qualification... If she can do that, you can learn teh lunicks
<reka> _DuDe_: start with this: www.tldp.org
<delire> .. yet another reason to distrust centralised development models.
<Razor-X> and the x86 has embarrassingly few
<Razor-X> Will_: am I using age as ignorance?
<_DuDe_> I'll look there, thanks
<Razor-X> i'm trying to prove against that
<hybrid_goth> i am 14
<Will_> Razor-X: Possibly not. I'm using it as a reason to argue
<dataw0lf> Will_: have you seen a MCP test?
<Razor-X> and, when I was 10, I could do a shitload with Windows ;)
<topyli> delire: windows bloat does the same for intel ;)
<Will_> dataw0lf: It is not an MCP. Read into the article
<Razor-X> I switched to Linux at 11
<dataw0lf> Will_: I could get my dog to pass one.
<pepsi> zzzzzzzzzz
<dataw0lf> Will_: Sure it is, it's just a specific type of MCP.
<dataw0lf> Read up.
<Will_> Razor-X: I assume by default that people are looking for reasons to be treated with kid gloves. No offense meant
<delire> Razor-X: user-level thread management is really poor in Darwin however, Darwin pretends to be a microkernel yet is really a monolithic (arguably faster) kernel design.
<pepsi> you guys are kinda boring :P
<stan-am> Razor-X: can you help me with the app-get?
<WckdKl0wn> how do i compile something?
<Razor-X> stan-am: try a apt-cache search jdk
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: cd /path/to/compilationfiles
<Will_> dataw0lf: Still. As difficult as say...compiling your own kernel, with instructions
<Razor-X> make sure to install automake, autoconf, and all the dev libs needed for it
<stan-am> sure ll
<Razor-X> then ./configure
<Razor-X> make
<dataw0lf> Will_: easier.
<Razor-X> make install
<Will_> I've had enough coffee to put that 9 year old down. Do NOT try and argue with me
<WckdKl0wn> razor-x, this is what i get when i do that  root@zigzags:/home/admin/Desktop/Unreal3.2 # ./configure
<WckdKl0wn> You might want to run ./Config or provide some parameters to this script.
<WckdKl0wn> ./configure --help for information about this script
<dataw0lf> Will_: I'm not trying.
<dataw0lf> Will_: I am.
<WckdKl0wn> and i tryed to do ./config and nothing happens
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: then try ./configure --help
<Razor-X> ;)
<julo> hi
<Razor-X> and, do you have autoconf?
<Razor-X> wait... did you get this of CVS/
<Will_> dataw0lf: Where is your position on this, are you a MCSE holder/do you work in that area?
<WckdKl0wn> yea there is a autoconf
<Razor-X> s/\//?/
<julo> I'm using breezy with a french keyboard and SHIFT doesn't seem to work anymore... Is there a way to fix it ?
<dataw0lf> Will_: My position is that feeding into MS propaganda probably isn't a good thing to do.
<julo> I already had this problem once, and it got fixed by an upgrade.
<Razor-X> julo: Breezy's full of broken crap
<stan-am> Razor-X: how can i tell if jdk got installed?
<Razor-X> stan-am: that doesen't install jdk
<dataw0lf> And I'm MCSE, yes.
<julo> Razor-X: yes, but that's not what I'm asking :)
<Will_> dataw0lf: I've seen some of the stuff she has done. It's not easy, easy. For a 9 year old.
<Razor-X> I wanted you to paste that output in pastebin
<Razor-X> that's a list of packages that start with "jdk"
<dataw0lf> Will_: propaganda.  Again.
<WckdKl0wn> does anyone here have experience install unrealircd in linux?
<Will_> Perhaps.
<topyli> oh please guys
<stan-am> Razor-X: and how do i? cause all i see is a license agreement and unpacking thing
<dataw0lf> Taking your news from slashdot, which is being taken from MS PR whores, is the equivalent of eating from a dumpster at a chemical factory.
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: Tell us your problem
<Will_> dataw0lf: I take it from lots of places. Do you think the 9 year old did not pass it? Are they lieing? What is your stance?
<Razor-X> stan-am: it should be in the repos
<Will_> If we are both arguing for the hell of it, we may be here for hours
<dataw0lf> Will_: I'm just arguing for the hell of it.
<dataw0lf> because it's what I do.
<pepsi> Will_: why are you arguing in #ubuntu?
<WckdKl0wn> i cant seem to get it installed
<Razor-X> paste in pastebin "apt-cache search jdk"
<Will_> dataw0lf: Oh baby, we should take this show on the road
<WckdKl0wn> i guess it needs to be compiled
<dataw0lf> Will_: can there be clowns?
<Will_> dataw0lf: And a 1000 elephants!
<topyli> Will_, dataw0lf: this is hardly an ubuntu discussion anymore
<dataw0lf> and one 9 year old Pakistani girl!
<Will_> topyli: Point
* Will_ stops
<Razor-X> ARGUING PEOPLE
<Razor-X> go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<teferi> hmm, I can't seem to figure this out
<Razor-X> ok?!
<Razor-X> teferi: figure what?
<teferi> the new xlibs (-42) in breezy seems broken, and it's not the /etc/X11/xkb problem
<Will_> Razor-X: Done, thank you
<Razor-X> teferi: ahhh... well... Breezy is broken
<WckdKl0wn> maybe someone can download it too and walk me through it?
<Razor-X> can't really helpt here ;)
<stan-am> Razor-X: i got :"libc6-i586 - GNU C- Library:shared libraries
<Razor-X> stan-am: that's it?
<teferi> Razor-X: i'm well aware of this. i can't seem to figure out what's causing postinst to fail in this case, though
<stan-am> Razor-X: yup
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: Why are you unable to do it yourself? It comes with instructions?
<dataw0lf> the forums are going to Hell in a hand basket.
<dataw0lf> and I'm going to lunch.
<dataw0lf> cya in a bit.
<teferi> i pulled postinst out of the package and poked around, can't seem to figure out where hte failure happens
<teferi> and, of course, no error message :/
<Razor-X> teferi: well... is that the only error message?
<WckdKl0wn> will_ i am new to linux.. windows version i didnt have a problem with but when it comes to linux i am lsot
<Razor-X> ahhh,]  -_-
<Razor-X> s/\] //
<teferi> "postinst exited with status 1"
<teferi> yeah, irritating
<Razor-X> try a gdb on it *shrugs*
<stan-am> Razor-X: what can i do now?
<teferi> strace gets a little confused by forks
<Razor-X> stan-am: do you have Universe and Multiverse in your sources.list?
<teferi> and i don't want to *think* about using gdb to trace dpkg...
<Heimdall_linux> is there a gnuplot master in the room ? or is there a gnuplot channel on irc ?
<Razor-X> teferi: hahaha ;)
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: i've used GNUPlot
<Razor-X> albeit, i'm not a master
<teferi> hm. actually...
<stan-am> Razor-X: i have no clue, how can i find out? ( yes, im the newbiest newbie)
<Razor-X> just used it off-and-on with Maxima
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, well are you familiar with 3D plots ?
<Razor-X> stan-am: paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to pastebin
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: somewhat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> (mmmm, real parts of Klein Bottles ;)
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: There are .debs out there, which may work. I'm having a poke about
<crazyhorse> anyone can help me with s-ata?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<trevi> is possible make a sist-upgrade from warty to hoary with a cd...?
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, can I ask you few question though ?
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: go ahead
<Razor-X> trevi: mmmm?
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: again, i've only used GNUPlot through Maxima
<Razor-X> (emacs-maxima, to be exact)
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, what is Maxima ?
<stan-am> Razor-X: i got some lines there, where does it say what i have
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: a powerful free CAS
<Heimdall_linux> CAS ?
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: You've downloaded the tar.gz?
<Razor-X> stan-am: paste all of the output into pastebin!
<HappyFool> trevi: you can upgrade from warty to hoary with the hoary install cd
<WckdKl0wn> yea
<Razor-X> try this
<Razor-X> errr, paste it
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: Computer Algebra System
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: And untarred it?
<stan-am> Razor-X: here?
<Razor-X> stan-am: pastebin
<WckdKl0wn> yea but i can open the folder unless i am in root terminal
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<WckdKl0wn> and i couldnt untar it in normal terminal
<Razor-X> or, read the topic -_-
<stan-am> Razor-X: what is pastebin?
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: Download the file as a normal user, to a home directory
<trevi> do I run the hoary installation?
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: sudo chmod 771 /path/to/tar
<Razor-X> and then
<HappyFool> trevi: hang on, i think the wiki has some info on this
<trevi> ok
<Centaur> my wireless card that was detected in the installation works on my access point at home but at work I can't get connected. Anything I can try?
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/tar
<stan-am> Razor-X: what is pastebin? or where?
<Razor-X> where /path/to/tar is where you untarred
<Razor-X> stan-am: read above
<Razor-X> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Razor-X> if you must
<stan-am> Razor-X: rite... thnx
<ashok> please tell me how to play wmv files
<WckdKl0wn> chown: invalid option -- r
* Razor-X wonders how many of you are using mice
<HappyFool> !restricted
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, well I have a function f(t;xi;T) where t is the variable, xi and T two parameters, I can plot for fixed xi and T the 2D plot f(t), but I'd like to plot f(t;xi) at fixed T, i.e. changin both t AND xi... so I would have some curves on a 3D plot ans I'd like to make a surface with it
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ashok> gxine doesnt recognize wmv format
<HappyFool> Razor-X: me! :P
<weiers> ok... got Ubuntu installed to dual boot with winblows. Now it does not pick up any sound devices, even though there is an onboard device on the celeron motherboard. How do I go about trying to install sound?
<othernoob> ashok: install the w32codecs
<ajf> Can I install hoary and use network manager from breezy?
<HappyFool> ashok: read the restricted url on the wiki (posted by ubotu above)
<ashok> i have it already installed
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: hmmm.. Maxima would be useful for that, but you'll have to learn a little bit of syntax
<Razor-X> HappyFool: hah
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, my input file is formatted as following : t f(t) xi
* Will_ lags
<HappyFool> trevi: try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<othernoob> ashok: then point your player to /usr/lib/w32  (i think )
<Razor-X> i'm navigating this IRC channel through keyboard only
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: Help me to help you. Tell me what's going on
* mefistofeles will be back
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, I have no much time to learn and install a new software
<WckdKl0wn> razor-x, will_ ok i got it untared in the home/unreal3.2
<Razor-X> and other IRC channels
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: sudo apt-get install maxima
<Razor-X> that installs Maxima
<Will_> WckdKl0wn: CD into the directory and read the README file
<Razor-X> and, trust me, it's not that hard to learn
<reka> Razor-X: so are irssi users
<teferi> foo, evolution-exchange is still broken...
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, I can't I'm not root on the machine
<Razor-X> reka: _and_ BitchX users
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: ahhhh
<HappyFool> Razor-X: I think he just wants to draw some pictures, not learn to use a CAS ;)
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: hmmm, then try #gnuplot, i'm guessing
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, I have o do this with gnuplot
<Razor-X> HappyFool: well, what can I do, I use a CAS much more than I use GNUPlot
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, it seems there is no irc channel for gnuplot help
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: ahhh... hmmmmm
<Razor-X> you can try #maxima
<Razor-X> and ask about it there
<ashok> the restricted formats has no instructions for wmn
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, you're right about pictures ;)
<ashok> wmv
<Razor-X> or even #math
<Razor-X> ashok: there's no specific instruction on one format, follow all the instructions
<HappyFool> ashok: if you follow those instructions, afaik mplayer will be able to play (some) wmv's
<Razor-X> HappyFool: am I the only one who picks up syntax quickly?
<Razor-X> I learned GNUPlot in like... 4 hours
<weiers> Could somebody give me a pointer as to how to get Ubuntu to recognise a sound device?
<Razor-X> errr
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, you can see that I already have my 3D plots http://nico.aunai.free.fr/res/T/t.htm but the surface between them is missing
<Razor-X> s/GNUPlot/Maxima/
<HappyFool> Razor-X: depends how many languages you know
<Razor-X> HappyFool: i'm guessing so *shrugs*
<HappyFool> ah. i would say that depends if you've used a CAS before -- i found maple very confusing the first time i used it
<bojan> hi! i wanted to install netscape, but there is an error message shown: "Couldn't find package libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: like I said, I do most of this through the plot2d() and plot3d() functions in Maxima
<Razor-X> HappyFool: never did
<Heimdall_linux> oh okay
<reka> weiers: ask crimsun when he's active
<HappyFool> bojan: is there something wrong with firefox?
<Razor-X> i'm 15, remember? my main use for a CAS is to observe functions that haven't been explicitly drilled into me
<crimsun> weiers: ja?
<delire> bojan: did you apt-get update first?
<Heimdall_linux> looks like I won't find help in here :-/
<Razor-X> and to do some limits and stuff
<bojan> HappyFool: no, firefox works fine
<bojan> delire: how do you mean this?
<weiers> crimsun ... I have ubuntu installed, now, but it does not recognise any sound devices. Where do I begin to look?
<crimsun> Heimdall_linux: you'll probably have better luck in a gnuplot-specific channel
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<Razor-X> in fact, Spivak's chapter on limits are crazy, because he uses functions like "x * sin x" to explain limits
<crimsun> weiers: lspci -v|grep audio
<Razor-X> and I don't have the trig functions embedded in my brain
<WckdKl0wn> razor-x, will_ hahaha i am a moron i forgot that linux fiels are case sensative in terminal
<delire> bojan: it's best to update the list of known and available packages before installing new software. 'sudo apt-get update' achieves this.
<Razor-X> s/is/are/
<Heimdall_linux> crimsun, yeah it was part of my first question, 'is there a channel for gnuplot ?' but it looks like there is no channel...
<ashok> please tell me where will all the downloaded deb files be when synaptics package manager downloads
<bojan> delire: yes i did
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: haha, yeah, it is
<reka> weird....what was up with ubotu ?
<La_PaRCa> Good morning. I just upgraded from warty to hoary using the repos and now gnome wont start. I get a "warning" when gnome is starting that says "I". Any ideas?
<WckdKl0wn> razor-x, will_ lol like i said i am new to linux
<HappyFool> reka: maybe cos someone with username 'root' joined
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: or, you can try the GNUPlot mailing list
<delire> bojan: ok 'apt-cache search libgtk' and install the latest version you can find, and then 'sudo apt-get install netscape'
* mefistofeles having lunch
<weiers> hi reka ... devios ... I still don't know if I solved my dual booting problem properly, but I went into my bios setup and made the computer boot up from the ubuntu disk instead of the windows disk. Then it found grub. I could not get it to install grub onto the windows disk.
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, it is too complicated to explain by mail I think
<HappyFool> ashok: in /var/lib/cache/apt, i think
<Razor-X> HappyFool: cos(pi); heh
<HappyFool> ashok: but you shouldn't need to no
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: not really, you'll be surprised
<delire> bojan: i don't know whether it's called netscape in ubuntu (i'm on debian right now)
<Razor-X> a lot of patching is fixed on mailing lists
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, (What I wann do, I mean)
<WckdKl0wn> razor-x, will_ what would this mean???...... Would you like to compile as a hub or as a leaf?
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: like I said, try #maxima
<Heimdall_linux> ah I didn't see that :)
<bojan> delire: yes it is, i'm trying the search now
<devios> weiers: after booting into ubuntu, you might be able to manually install grub to the other disk...
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: i'm assuming, you would want to compile as a leaf
<Razor-X> but let me google that
<loftus> Razor-X, use octave with gnuplot. Useful if you do more maths later aswell.
<Howitzer> Okay
<WckdKl0wn> ok
<crimsun> reka: the bot says that whenever a client with an ident of *root@ joins
<Heimdall_linux> Razor-X, it is not a channel :-D
<topyli> ashok: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Howitzer> i'm sick of the fact that Firefox is such a memory hog
<WckdKl0wn> howitzer, install opera then
<reka> crimsun: ah. :)
<WckdKl0wn> howitzer, thats what i use and there is a big difference
<reka> crimsun: first time i've seen it.
<Razor-X> Heimdall_linux: ok then, #math ;)
<Howitzer> does anybody know a VERY similar browser, but less resource-needing?
<Heimdall_linux> lol
<Howitzer> ah
<Howitzer> okay
<Razor-X> loftus: what's the difference between Octave and Maxima?
<La_PaRCa> Good morning. I just upgraded from warty to hoary using the repos and now gnome wont start. I get a "warning" when gnome is starting that says "I". Any ideas?
<crimsun> Howitzer: epiphany? galeon? dillo? opera?
<weiers> crimsum: I typed that command lspci -v|grep audio. the command line just moved on without seeming to do anything.
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: here we go
<crimsun> weiers: ok. What computer?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: octave is for numerics; not a CAS, more like matlab
<Razor-X> are you going to be an individual server?
<bojan> delire: thx a lot. it works now
<WckdKl0wn> yes
<weiers> Pentium 4,
<Razor-X> HappyFool: then, there's no point, really...
<weiers> crimsun : P4, celeron
<Razor-X> I deal much more with Algebra than I do with numbers themselves
<HappyFool> Razor-X: heh. i use matlab every day ;)
<delire> bojan: no problem, sometimes you just need to install the latest version first ;) (very rarely though)
<Centaur> Is there a way to upgrade a driver that ubuntu installed?
<weiers> crimsun: onboard sounddevice
<crimsun> weiers: onboard sound, or...?
<reka> La_PaRCa: can you get to console?
<La_PaRCa> reka, yeah
<crimsun> weiers: ok. Please paste the output of lspci -v onto the pastebin in the topic
<WckdKl0wn> razor-x, individual server a leaf?
<bojan> delire: ok :-)
<Howitzer> $ehh
<lenoxmo> server irc.cl
<Howitzer> opera
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: then use leaf
<lenoxmo> ups
<ashok> nope is not available happyfool
<Razor-X> errrr!
<Razor-X> WckdKl0wn: no! not yet, no!
<HappyFool> ashok: i don't understand? what do you mean?
<Howitzer> the package opera doesn't exist and when i do apt-cache search, i get +500 files :/
<Razor-X> use hub, my bad!
<reka> La_PaRCa: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<delire> 'apt-cache search nope' hmm same here.
<Razor-X> if you're not going to link to other servers, use hub
<reka> La_PaRCa: and have a look for errors
<WckdKl0wn> howitzer, go to opera.com/downloads/
<cikilin> hello and help
<ateves> is there a nice editor for linux supporting ruby syntax highlighting?
<cikilin> help!!!!!!
<reka> La_PaRCa: although it might be that you just need to reconfigure
<La_PaRCa> reka, doest exist
<topyli> Howitzer: only opera.com provides opera AFAIK
<HappyFool> ateves: emacs maybe? (i presume there's a ruby mode)
<ateves> i'll give it a try
<La_PaRCa> reka, if you could point me in that general direction
<Will_> cikilin: Tell us what is wrong, please?
<cikilin> my ubuntu is crazy
<HappyFool> ateves: otherwise vim is a standard hacker editor, and you could look at eclipse, if it has a ruby plugin
<reka> La_PaRCa: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<HappyFool> that would be the Crazy Camel release?
<reka> La_PaRCa: to make a backup copy
<Howitzer> Buy Opera
<La_PaRCa> reka, ok
<Howitzer>     * you get more browser area by removing the ad-banner
<Howitzer> wtf
<ateves> eclipse is my personal enemy :D
<cikilin> i started up the system and the mouce start playing and opening windows
<Razor-X> yeah, Opera is awesome
<reka> La_PaRCa: then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Howitzer> you get ads IN your browser?
<lenoxmo> server irc.cl
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer ?
<topyli> Howitzer: yep
<weiers> crimsun ... my first experience in using the paste bin. I hope I did it right, quite a bit of data ... pasted it under my name, weiers
<Howitzer> btw
<La_PaRCa> reka, will do
<ed1t> Howitzer, yea in opera
<Bubbling_Zombie> \o/ fellow games.telenetter \o/ /o\
<ed1t> not in firefox
<crimsun> weiers: k
<cikilin> i havnt controil for a min
<Howitzer> does anybody know how to theme your mouse?
<Razor-X> Howitzer: don't tell me you're a "OMG I hate costly stuff!" person
<ashok> i mean.. if i want to take a backup of all the downloaded deb files in a cd and later use it, where shld i find them ?
<Razor-X> remember, free is libre, not beer ;)
<Howitzer> i'm not
<dean> you can use scite for ruby editing too
<cikilin> will any ideea?
<Howitzer> i WOULD py for quality things if i COULD :(
<crimsun> weiers: you need to compile the snd_azx driver from universe's alsa-source
<crimsun> !tell weiers about alsa-source
<La_PaRCa> reka, this might be why. There is no Xorg.conf there. *wince*
<topyli> Howitzer: by installing mouse themes :)
<Razor-X> I have $100 USD saved up...
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, you're using gnome i s'pose?
<Razor-X> wonder what i'll buy... hmmm...
<reka> La_PaRCa: :)
<Howitzer> topyli, and how do i do that?
<Howitzer> yes i do
<cikilin> help!
<Howitzer> Bubbling_Zombie, !!!!!!
<Razor-X> I was thinking a Das Keyboard
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer !!!!!!!!!!!
<Howitzer> alig
<cikilin> is doing again
<topyli> Howitzer: go to art.gnome.org or someplace and get a theme. install and change
<Razor-X> but.... the keyboard weighs the Ctrl key at 60 grams
<Razor-X> which may hurt my emacsing
<reka> La_PaRCa: it's xorg.conf btw....case matters
<La_PaRCa> reka, weird... the package xserver-xorg is not installed
<Will_> Gods, why am I lagging so. I'm getting stuff in bursts
<reka> La_PaRCa: the big X is for the log
<La_PaRCa> *frow*
<reka> La_PaRCa: ah
<jasontech> Anyone know why I get assembly gnome-sharp could not be loaded when I try to run f-spot?
<La_PaRCa> reka, it wasnt supposed to do that tho
<reka> La_PaRCa: sounds like you need to isntall that then.
<Howitzer> ehh
<La_PaRCa> reka, I dont get it... then how am I running XChat?
<jasontech> If that was a "global" message, why didn't I get it in other channels?
<reka> La_PaRCa: lol
<reka> La_PaRCa: you must still have warty's xfree86 or something
<La_PaRCa> reka, I guess XFree is still there...
<reka> yeah
<HappyFool> jasontech: was sent to you, not the #. I think x-chat shows 'global' messages in the current window
<topyli> why does my gnome-terminal always crash when i ssh to a sunOS server?
<Bubbling_Zombie> jasontech, it was a "notice" send to everyone. Not every channel
<weiers> crimsun your !tell command has sent me a bunch of greek (at least... that is the one language I don't really understand) ... but I will go and try.  Is there any reason why I cannot use synaptic to find the snd-azx package and install it?
<La_PaRCa> reka, I am having trouble connecting to the hoary repos as it is.
<crimsun> weiers: because you have to compile yourself
<crimsun> weiers: the instructions are in that message
<reka> La_PaRCa: i'll have to leave you in the capable hands of the other people in #ubuntu.  i have to go
<jasontech> Well, I haven't used IRC in 5 years, so its been a while
<reka> good luck
<crimsun> weiers: just copy and paste that command (starting with sudo) into your terminal
<reka> people! help out La_PaRCa
<La_PaRCa> reka, thanks a lot, have fun.
<reka> La_PaRCa: yeah..going to sleep :)
<WckdKl0wn> razor-x, ty for ur help
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: what's the problem?
<jasontech> So no one can help me with gnome-sharp and f-spot?
<weiers> crimsun: ok... I will try to shelve my fear for the unknown and do it, will hopefully get back to you if there is a problem. Thanks for the help
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, um, I upgraded from warty to hoary using the repositories, but XOrg didnt install, so I am on XFree, but now gnome wont start.
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, that, and I cant connect to the repositories because my connection sucks.
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: you cannot connect or it's just really slow?
<Howitzer> oh damn mn
<hmrocha> Hello
<Howitzer> i need more RAM
<hmrocha> i'm using postfix as an mta
<hmrocha> What pop/imap server do you recomend me?
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, no way to tell. Could be either.
<Razor-X> hmmm... how can you fit like... 2 pages on one page
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, its staying at 0% forever
<Razor-X> i'm forgetting... there was something for that....
<topyli> hmrocha: dovecot
<The_Vox> hmrocha: I like courier.
<The_Vox> topyli: I haven't tried dovecot...is it worth it?
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: hmm
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: what sort of system do you have?
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: and how did you do the upgrade? CD or over the net?
<topyli> The_Vox: well, it's light, simple and secure
<topyli> The_Vox: my server has two users :)
<wims> what's the apt-get line for installing gcc ?
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, Athlon XP, on some generic mobo, and over the net.
<HappyFool> wims: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wims> HappyFool cheers
<Howitzer> i'm off to take a dump
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol :')
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, oh wait, it just updated. :)
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: ah?
<The_Vox> topyli: oh, 2 users :) my smallest mail server has 2,000 :)
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, so the repo thing is out of the way.
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, now, I just have to get gnome working.
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: so now the only problem is that you have old X?
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: ok, can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list up on the pastebin?
<ateves> i recently installed vim-gnome via apt. but how can i start it?
<La_PaRCa> I cant tell you whats there.
<Bubbling_Zombie> ateves, gvim
<topyli> The_Vox: heh. i don't know what dovecot can handle. check out dovecot.org, they're pretty honest :)
<ateves> argh
<cmtheory> hi
<ateves> Bubbling_Zombie: thx. i tried "vim-gnome" all the time
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: sorry, i don't understand that
* mefistofeles im back
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)
<La_PaRCa> everything up to multiverse. had to comment uot security for now because that was the one giving me problems.
<HappyFool> ateves: maybe 'gvim'
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: and you're sure it's hoary, not warty?
<jasontech> nevermind, I just needed to install gtk-sharp
<hmrocha> And Qpopper pop3 server?
<min> hi, can somebody help me with esd?  the wiki describes what to do, except that it breaks off in the middle of a sentence
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, I told vim to replace all instances of warty to hoary, and I checked it by hand again, so yes.
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: ok, and maybe comment out the cd line as well (at the top)
<cmtheory> question: how do i change the permissions of all files and folders on a drive... is there a option 'chmod 777' that does all the content in the folder?
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, done as well.
<devios> chmod -R 777
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: hmm. ok, so what happened when you did dist-upgrade?
<cmtheory> tnx
<devios> np
<HappyFool> cmtheory: yes, but do be careful -- don't change permissions of /usr, for instance
<cmtheory> sure;)
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, went without a hitch, and then X got hose because of some shared library, so I did ldconfig, and now X starts but gnome is dead. Very dead. It just gives me a warning dialog without any text.
<Howitzer> what does chmod do?
<hybrid_goth> change moderator
<dean> chance the permissions on a file
<dean> *change
<Howitzer> oh
<hybrid_goth> chown changes ownership
<dean> e.g. so people can't read or write it
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: do you remember which library?
<hybrid_goth> dean: whats the x arg on chmod do
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, um, nope-
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: you said you had XFree86 still, though, so the upgrade couldn't have been complete
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, let me try and install xserver-xorg by hand
<dean> sets the file so you can execute it
<dean> it lets you enter a folder, or run the file if its a script
<Discipulus> I have supercharged dial-up
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: hmm. how about try 'apt-get dist-upgrade' again, see if it tries to update anything
<Bubbling_Zombie> x for eXcecutable
<Howitzer> rofl
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, ok.
<dean> jasontech: whats the problem with gtk# ?
<Howitzer> Galeon is the one i like the most, but appearantly, it's a s much of a memory hog as Firefox :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> web browsing _is_ a memory hog
<hybrid_goth> is there a lynx equalivant of w3m-img or links2 -g?
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, its bitching about gtksourceview-common
<cmtheory> oh! another one: how do i change the name 'ubuntu' displayed when my pc starts up? (loading kernel phase)
<Discipulus> Anyone wanna see a screenshot of my supercharged dial-up?
<guillem> Heh! I've just installed ubuntu in my new computer ;-))))
<Trackilizer> hey ppl
<cmtheory> hey
<Trackilizer> i need some help
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: hmm. my apt-cache doesn't find that
<La_PaRCa> it says, and I quote
<Centaur> How can I find out the version of a driver that ubuntu installed?
<Trackilizer> im using this theme atm
<guillem> However I'm having trouble with my nvidia card: it displays some random noise with either opensource or nvidia drivers.
<Trackilizer> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/571
<hybrid_goth> is there a lynx equalivant of w3m-img or links2 -g?
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> i'm seriously liking Galeon
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, it needs 1.2.0 but 1.0.2 is gonna be installed.
<Trackilizer> i want to use these icons the thing is i dont know how to intall them
<Trackilizer> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1049
<topyli> hybrid_goth: no
<Bubbling_Zombie> hey Howitzer , decided on your secondary distro yet?
<dean> cmtheory: IIRC - you change the contents of /etc/hostname
<guillem> Lower resolutions seem to display lower noise...
<stan-am> hey guys, can anyone give me a hand? im trying to install jdk, ive already unpacked that thing but i dont really know what to do next
* hybrid_goth cries
<ed1t> lol
<Trackilizer> anyone?
* topyli pats hybrid_goth 
<stan-am> hey guys, can anyone give me a hand? im trying to install jdk, ive already unpacked that thing but i dont really know what to do next
<Bubbling_Zombie> Trackilizer, download the file
<Bubbling_Zombie> desktop - preferences
<Howitzer> Bubbling_Zombie, inope
<Trackilizer> i have
<min> stan-am, you can install JDK through Synaptic
<Bubbling_Zombie> theme
<stan-am> what is that min?
<Bubbling_Zombie> install theme, select the downloaded file
<Howitzer> i've tried Debianpure, Minislack, Redhat, Gentoo, Slackware,...
<Bubbling_Zombie> select it in "theme details"
<min> System | Administration | Synaptic package Manager
<Howitzer> every single time, i crawl back to Ubuntu
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol
<Howitzer> it just rocks so damn hard
<ed1t> coz ubuntu is great!
<stan-am> can you give me the steps, im very VERY new at this min
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, I just apt-get -f install, see what happens there.
<ztonzy> it rocks :)
<cmtheory> dean: not the hostname, but the thing that pops up right after grub.
<stan-am> min: please
<hybrid_goth> topyli: do you know of any other browsers like w3m-img or links2 -g
<ed1t> i dont even try  trying out different distros...
<wims> is it possible to install java sdk with apt-get
<min> stan-am, yes I'm new too, but I succeeded in doing it the other day ;)
<Trackilizer> thnaks alot dude
<Trackilizer> it worked
<guillem> Well looks like I'm getting used to it :-((
<Trackilizer> :)
<topyli> hybrid_goth: not really. emacs? i think it uses w3m
<Bubbling_Zombie> nice
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: 1.0.1 is warty, 1.2.0 is hoary -- not 1.0.2
<Trackilizer> again thanks alot
<ed1t> !tell wims about java
<Trackilizer> bye
<Howitzer> the user that dares doing 'sudo rm /' will recieve candy!!
<Bubbling_Zombie> bye
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, sudo rm -rf /
<Bubbling_Zombie> more fun -_-
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> why?
<hybrid_goth> a
<Howitzer> :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> (dont do this at home peepz !)
<The_Vox> Bubbling_Zombie: even more fun: sudo rm -rf / &
<HappyFool> La_PaRCa: you don't have any non-ubuntu repositories by any chance?
<Bubbling_Zombie> -r = recursivly, -f = force
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, I had marillat, but commented those out as well
<Howitzer> lol
<Bubbling_Zombie> The_Vox, nah. At least now they're knowing something is going _TOTALLY_ wrong :')
<La_PaRCa> brb
<The_Vox> Bubbling_Zombie: the & makes it lots more fun...the look of surprise in the face when "ls: command not found" stares at them ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok, that way ^-^
<Howitzer> rofl
<cmtheory> dean: 'booting ubuntu' or something
<Howitzer> bastard :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, did you just do that -_-
<Howitzer> sudo reboot'
<Howitzer> 'command not found"
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> i did it on my laptop
<The_Vox> Bubbling_Zombie: at my local LUG we used to do that to idiots that kept su'ed terminals open and left their computers unwatched...everybody learned security the hard way ;)
* topyli once rm -rf'd his /etc from a remote shell
<Howitzer> The_Vox, you damn bastard OO
* devios is wondering what Howitzer did to piss Bubbling_Zombie off...
<Howitzer> The_Vox Bubbling_Zombie: at my local LUG we used to do that to idiots that kept su'ed terminals open and left their computers unwatched...everybody learned security the hard way ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok o_O
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitze _never_ pisses me off :F
<Howitzer> wow
<Howitzer> cool
<Howitzer> hey wait
<Howitzer> didn't you give me positive rating on tng? :D
<The_Vox> Howitzer: let me tell you something....I've never seen anything as fast as rm -rf / on a Sun with all-around SCSI disks....that damn thing was empty almost before we hit enter lol!
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeh :p
<Howitzer> oeh
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, that theme tracker<thingy> gave me is one nice theme !
<Howitzer> i might try that somewhere
<Bubbling_Zombie> the splash scren of diasce2 scares me
<Bubbling_Zombie> _bigtime_
<topyli> if you ssh to a sun server, and from there to another linux box, gnome-terminal will crash
<Bubbling_Zombie> topyli, have you tried another terminal?
<topyli> it makes gnome-terminal rule a bit less :)
<The_Vox> topyli: if you look at it with your eyes twisted just right, gnome-terminal will crash
<topyli> Bubbling_Zombie: xterm
<highvoltage> topyli: it doesn't take much to make gnome-terminal crash
<Bubbling_Zombie> does it crash?
<topyli> so it seem s:)
<The_Vox> topyli: that's why every enlightened human being uses either konsole or Eterm :)
<topyli> Bubbling_Zombie: no
<Bubbling_Zombie> aterm > *
<highvoltage> topyli: running things in screen helps
<Howitzer> The_Vox, i use gnome console :/
<topyli> yes
<The_Vox> Howitzer: poor you :)
<highvoltage> oooh, konsole is terrible (sorry, don't want to start a terminal war)
<topyli> highvoltage: but it's annoying. i love gnome-terminal every other way
<r0d> ahh...most ppl in here use gnome
<highvoltage> topyli: have you tried Terminal before?
<ed1t> yep coz gnome rocks
<Bubbling_Zombie> i'm an aterm addict *sobs*
<Howitzer> but ehh
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's from my fluxbox days !
<highvoltage> it's from XFCE. it looks and works exactly the same, but it's lighter, and more stable.
<topyli> highvoltage: i think it's a gnome 2.10 feature :)
<Howitzer> can you make aterm display a toolbar?
<Bubbling_Zombie> you dont
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<The_Vox> highvoltage: terrible in what aspect? it hasn't crashed on me yet (I've been only using kde for 6 weeks, so I don't have as much experience with it as I could)
* mefistofeles is reading GLUP :P
<r0d> yea i dont like kde fisher price emulation
<highvoltage> The_Vox: well, to be honest, i just strongly disklike its keyboard shortcuts.
<Bubbling_Zombie> rofl r0d
<h08817> hello everyone
<The_Vox> Bubbling_Zombie: I used Eterm for...7 or 8 years, I think :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> hi h08817
<Bubbling_Zombie> hehe.
<Howitzer> can you run Konsole in Gnome?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sure Howitzer
<Howitzer> ah
<highvoltage> Howitzer: yes, you can.
<r0d> why would you want too
<Howitzer> because i want to use the most-light-weight programs now
<highvoltage> Howitzer: it would be a better option to install XFCE, and use Terminal.
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, aterm !!!
<Howitzer> my system is on constant overload :x
<cyphase> hey everyone
<r0d> Bubbling_Zombie,  is right
<The_Vox> highvoltage: nothing that can't be fixed with applying the proper hammer...I'm a dvorak user, so most kboard shortcuts on most everything suck for me...first thing I do when trying a new program is mess with the shortcuts :)
<Howitzer> but i want to keep Gnome :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, ofcourse
<cyphase> modem fixed! woohoo! :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> what keeps you? just don't de-install gnome and everything is ok
<Bubbling_Zombie> they don't interfere
<Howitzer> but serious, 256mb ram sucks :(
<topyli> Howitzer: well, gnome-terminal is just about perfect
<cyphase> DSL..
<highvoltage> Howitzer: you keep gnome, you just use Terminal. it uses gtk, so no big overhead like konsole.
<The_Vox> Howitzer: "gnome" and "want light programs" don't mix :)
<Howitzer> lol
<h08817> well kinda funny earlier today i got ubuntu to install on a 386 U.S. logic
<devios> only way to fix a modem is to run it over with a truck and get high-speed... F modems.
<Howitzer> KDE and light-weight-programs don't mix aswell :D
<dean> is ksh available onubuntu?
<highvoltage> h08817: how much RAM did it have?
<The_Vox> Howitzer: then again, "kde" and "light programs" don't mix either :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, just switch to xfce4 then
<topyli> highvoltage: i can't debug now because my work box is down, but could this be because of the sunOS/linux switches?
<The_Vox> Howitzer: if you want light, you use fluxbox or xfce
<r0d> KDE itself isnt really the 'lightweight' sloution in general
<Bubbling_Zombie> or fluxbox, ofcourse
<Howitzer> what about openbox?
<mypapit> kde and light programs dont mix? hmmm... interesting discovery today...
<r0d> Howitzer, what version of kde are you running?
<highvoltage> topyli: anything is possible, my improbability drive isn't working now, but as soon as my new kernel has compiled I'll tell you.
<h08817> highvoltage, not much at all
<Howitzer> i'm thinking of installing W98 as second os
<The_Vox> mypapit: meaning that kde is resource hungry, not that you can't run light-weight programs in it :)
<ed1t> why win98?!?!
<Howitzer> r0d, i'm using Gnome
<dean> whoops, found it!
<HappyFool> dean: there's something called pdksh -- public domain ksh
<h08817> it kept crashing at installing components and finally went thru
<h08817> i used smartbootmanager
<mypapit> The_Vox, ok i c
<xliu> how to adjust the size of icons in gnome?
<Howitzer> ed1t, i want to play my games again tbh
<ed1t> lol
<Howitzer> xliu, right-click 'resize icon-size'
<The_Vox> mypapit: thing is, any desktop environment will be resource hungry...if you need light-weight, you gotta go to simple windowmanagers
<dean> bash is driving me crazy after using ksh at work all day :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> fluxbox all the way for light window systems
<Howitzer> anyway
<Howitzer> i installed some light-weight managers
<Howitzer> i'm going to test 'm all
<The_Vox> Bubbling_Zombie: I tend to agree with that
<Howitzer> see you guys in a few minutes
<Bubbling_Zombie> bb
<zecke> Xorg  Issues (version 6.8.2-42): Where do I get xdpyinfo from to fullfill the dependency
<topyli> highvoltage: ok. i'll turn on the linux box when i have business at that part of town too
<zecke> who should install xkb rules in /etc/X11/xkb?
<Bubbling_Zombie> bbiab
<The_Vox> zecke: xbase-clients
<topyli> highvoltage: my vacation starts today so i shut it down. what was i thinking! :)
<xliu> Howitzer, there is no "resize icon-size"
<zecke> The_Vox: okay I've an issue then: xbase-clients depends on xdpyinfo and my xkb rules are already deleted...
<Bubbling_Zombie> ooooh
<Bubbling_Zombie> isn't this xfce4 thingy nice
<hybrid_goth> Bubbling_Zombie: yes
<topyli> it is
* Bubbling_Zombie going to experiment around a bit
<Bubbling_Zombie> if you see a mushroom cloud , it wasn't me -_-
<topyli> it's not gnome though
<antix> what's the package called that gives a nice splash screen when booting? and when shutting down..
<The_Vox> zecke: xbase-clients depends on xdpyinfo???
<dr_willis> bootsplash
<dr_willis> perhaps.
<topyli> there are "nice" splash screens?
<xliu> Thanks Howitzer, but i still do not know how to adjust icon size in gnome?
<dean> antix: usplash
<dean> or rather it will be :)
<ALexBO> i've a problem whit this... $> man woman; the result is: >$Segmentation faults (core dumped). In your opinion, if i do it with root privilegis, it can work?
<ALexBO> i'm joking...
<zecke> The_Vox: according to aptitude it does
<ALexBO> *lol*
<Bubbling_Zombie> ALexBO, try hitting it over the head with info
<Bubbling_Zombie> and if that doesn't work,just set it on fire
<delire> Razor-X: have you worked much with 'mouse gestures' in Opera?
<ALexBO> Bubbling_Zombie: lol
<The_Vox> zecke: are you using breezy?
<ALexBO> Bubbling_Zombie: maybe i've worked too much
<ed1t> !realplayer
<ubotu> I don't know, ed1t
<ed1t> !package realplayer
<ubotu> I don't know, ed1t
<Bubbling_Zombie> _maybe_ he says -_-
<zecke> The_Vox: yes
<The_Vox> zecke: because my hoardy xbase-clients doesn't depend on xdpyinfo according to aptitude
<ed1t> !help
<The_Vox> zecke: file a bug, broken package
<anto9us> ALexBO: if you're trying woman out then make sure you have plenty of cache
<delire> anto9us: i really don't know how to respond to that.
<delire> well done.
<anto9us> :P
<xliu> hi everyone, how to adjust the icon size in gnome?
<jdbolt> does anyone know if hoary supports SLI?
<teferi> highly unlikely
<topyli> zecke: it _provides_ xdpyinfo
<Servo888> Hey - one the first first ubuntu CD that you burn - does it include java?
<ed1t> Servo888, no
<teferi> Servo888: no
<ed1t> !tell Servo888 about java
<ed1t> thank to kbrooks
<ed1t> thanks*
<antix> dean, or splashy? neither is in my repositories
<hybrid_goth> hey yall g2g for a while
<hybrid_goth> ttyl
<ed1t> later hybrid_goth
<Howitzer> hmmm
<Howitzer> xfce is nice
<Bubbling_Zombie> hehe
<dean> antix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, trying it too atm
<Bubbling_Zombie> _o_
<Howitzer> but fluxbox and xfce are kind of hard to fully learn
<dean> I'd talk you through, but i have to go
<Howitzer> it all looks so complicated :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> Howitzer, nah. Just don' t be scared of the commandline
<Bubbling_Zombie> it doesn't bite
<Bubbling_Zombie> hard
<Howitzer> i'm not
<Howitzer> but it's not fluxbox or xfce itself
<kbrooks> ed1t, heh, yw
<Howitzer> it's the fact tht it's new and you don't know it 'automaticly' like with KDE or Gnome
<Bubbling_Zombie> ah well. if you need help with fluxbox drop me a line
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)
<tmacd> Hello all, I'm having issues with installing glade using synaptic. I'm getting the following: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxml-parser-perl/libxml-parser-perl_2.34-4_i386.deb
<teferi> ah, got a strace log of the postinst script...
<tmacd>   MD5Sum mismatch
<Bubbling_Zombie> you know where to find me
<Bubbling_Zombie> (besides here -_- )
<kbrooks> tmacd, dont use us.archive
<kbrooks> its broken
<tmacd> Which server should I use?
<Servo888> So can somebody send me the filename of the latest java (or the deb file name). I don't have my ubunutu box near by - it's away and on dialup so I'm going to have to download java on my current machine.
<boow> just get it from java.com
<The_Vox> Servo888: sun-j2re1.5 sun-j2sdk1.5
<antix> dean: thanks!
<tmacd> OK, I'll give that a try, thanks
<danirc_> hola
<comune> hello
<jose__> hello
<lollercoaster> ColonelKernel: sup
<Bubbling_Zombie> y hallo thar
<dean> antix: np
<comune> someone knows if there is an application that allows me to resize a lot of images?
<danirc_> como estas jose
<dean> g'bye all
<danirc> hola
* Bubbling_Zombie needs to spend less time on 4chan 
<Bubbling_Zombie> ^-^
<HappyFool> Servo888: i used jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin  from sun.com (or java.sun.com, possibly)
<teferi> GOT IT!
<teferi> HA
<The_Vox> comadreja: ImageMagik
<jose__> tony que tal te va el chat
<teferi> thank god for strace
<danirc_> de maravilla
<Bubbling_Zombie> english, anybody -_-
<danirc> que tal os va el curso de Kinux?
<kbrooks> tmacd,
<kbrooks> tmacd, archive
<teferi> Just for the record, if anyone's having trouble with the latest breezy xlibs.
<teferi> You need to make sure that /etc/X11/xkb/{symbols,types,geometry,compat,keycodes}/ exist before trying to install it
<danirc_> how to install adobe acrobat plug-in in firefox?
<teferi> Otherwise it'll fail trying to get rid of them
<danirc__> how to install adobe plug-in in firefox
<lollercoaster> lol
<lollercoaster> foreign people
<lollercoaster> "how to make t3h lunix??"
<HappyFool> danirc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcrobatHowTo
<jose__> thanks
<lollercoaster> kan jy ek verstaan
<danirc_> thanks
<Bubbling_Zombie> lollercoaster, is that supposed to resemble dutch? :p
<HappyFool> it's afrikaans -- bad afrikaans
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol :p
<Bubbling_Zombie> k ^-^
<lollercoaster> heh
<The_Vox> lollercoaster: foreign to where? :)
<lollercoaster> to me
<lollercoaster> and to the english language
<The_Vox> lollercoaster: I know plenty of 'merkans that speak/write worse english than many foreigners :)
<lollercoaster> but none say "HOW TO INSTALL TEH PLUGIN"
<lollercoaster> "how to install" is unique to only non-native english speakers
<alf> American is American...English is universal!!!
<lollercoaster> alf: you eat cats
<sJaM> don't think the English liked that quote
<alf> lol
<mypapit> yeah.. and i speak rebit-english
<tmacd> Boom, worked like a charm, thanks!
<sJaM> using their language as a lingua franca
<Bubbling_Zombie> i try to speek english k thx gg
<lollercoaster> everyone i just want to warn you. alf eats cats
<supernix> is gcc 4.0 base ok to install ?
<alf> sure do...with fries...American for chips!!!!
<Bubbling_Zombie> supernix, ofcourse
<danirc> nadie conoce un chat de linux en espanol?
<lollercoaster> fries are testicles
<supernix> I did not know I heard something before about gcc being the core of all programs so I did not want to mess anything up
<Bubbling_Zombie> gcc = _the_ compiler
<Bubbling_Zombie> all hail the gcc !
<supernix> Redhat once released a beta version of gcc which caused many problems for many people
<alf> Big Mac devotee
<alf> NOT
<eruin> danirc, try #ubuntu-es
<sJaM> 2.96 thing
<The_Vox> daniels: solia haber un #linuxlatino en undernet, pero no se si todavia existe
<danirc> thanks ... in what server?
<sJaM> this one I guess
<danirc> perfect. :-D
<eruin> danirc, here
<danirc> yes! you are right! sorry ... i'm newbie
<Servo888> What kernel version does the latest ubuntu ship with?
<lollercoaster> 1.5.4
<Servo888> ...
<highvoltage> 1.5.4? that's an old kernel.
<Servo888> I don't think one ever existed like that
<jasoncohen> when i do dpkg -l | grep mozilla-thunderbird nothing comes up but dpkg -l mozilla-thunderbird works fine. what's going on?
<jasoncohen> Server-Penguing, 2.6.10 with ubuntu patches
<jasoncohen> woops
<jasoncohen> Servo888,  2.6.10 with ubuntu patches. see ubuntu.packages.com or search through synaptic/apt-get
<Kyral> Servo888, it uses the 2.6.10 kernel
<Servo888> Ok thanks
<Bubbling_Zombie> according to my wireless applet, i have 102% connection to my local wifi hotspot
<Bubbling_Zombie> o_O
<lollercoaster> you pwned it
<topyli> dude, you're connected for sure
<eruin> Bubbling_Zombie, time to spank your applet
* Bubbling_Zombie spanks his applet around
<topyli> not in public man!
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol :p
<alf> lol
<weiers> hi crimsun ... I did the alsa install thing, but it encountered an error... I pasted the feedback in the pastebin. Could you perhaps have a look at it?
<kirin> simple thing (should be simpler),,, searched the forums, running live cd, hda is a win98se fat32, how do I mount it?... I keep getting errors regarding not being root, and when I login as root, it STILL won't let me see my /dev/hda(1)
<dataw0lf> c'mon guys, /join irc.freenode.net port 9001
<sJaM> you are not supposed to be here
<sJaM> just run:
<sJaM>  /server irc.freenode.net 9001
<HappyFool> kirin: can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' on a pastebin?
<sJaM>  /join #ubuntu
<HappyFool> kirin: e.g., pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<topyli> Servo888: i just had to look. you're right, there never was a 1.5 kernel :)
<kirin> had to run "as root":
<kirin> Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<kirin> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<kirin> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kirin>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kirin> /dev/hda1   *           1       13451   108045126    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Howitzer> ehh
<HappyFool> kirin: did you see i said to the pastebin?
<HappyFool> kirin: we try *not* to paste into the channel
<kirin> been running knoppix until lately when the graphix went to hell, switched over to ubuntu but can't see hd
<kirin> sorry, I'm an idiot.
<h08817> do u guys know some good guides to read about linux?
<h08817> since i am a complete noob
<HappyFool> kirin: try 'sudo mkdir /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows'
<HappyFool> kirin: if it asks for a password, just press enter
<weiers> err... crimsun ... I am sorry to be a pain. If you are busy I can try you later. I think I am quite close to a solution, but just need a little bit of advice.
<HappyFool> h08817: start at the ubuntu wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com
<h08817> thanks
<HappyFool> h08817: there is a *lot* of information here, too: en.tldp.org
<kirin> thanks, it worked... but I'm going to have to do that every single time, aren't I?
* topyli has beer in the keyboard
<HappyFool> kirin: yip
<EfaistOs> did someone install an ubuntu on amd64 ?
<dataw0lf> EfaistOs: Yes.
<alf> beer in the keyboard....what a waste!
<kirin> then that is how it will work. thank you, sorry for being a pest.
<HappyFool> kirin: np
<mophat> i'm really in a bind here. I thought i had my   --
<h08817> HappyFool, en.tldp.org wouldn't work for me is it still running or is it an old site?
<mophat> i thought i had my /etc/hdparm.conf setup nicely
<mophat> then all of a sudden, 32 bit stopped working on everything
<HappyFool> h08817: err, sorry. let me check -- maybe got it wrong
<cOoOoK> enas
<mophat> can someone link me to a 32 bit hdparm.conf
<HappyFool> h08817: http://www.tldp.org/
<mophat> i need to get this achine out in minutes
<HappyFool> h08817: sorry, i remember it being en.
<h08817> HappyFool, i got on thanks
<HappyFool> mophat: i can paste by hdparm.conf to the pastebin, if you like. not sure if it'll help you...
<A[D] minS> Guys how i can install rpm in ubuntu?
<mophat> that would be awesome..  how do i login to that
<A[D] minS>  rpm -i /mnt/c/Linux/Dict-ar-en.rpm
<A[D] minS> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<A[D] minS> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<A[D] minS> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<HappyFool> mophat: stand by...
<highvoltage> A[D] minS: alien.
* qt2 plays FreeCIV.
<frodo24> hello
<HappyFool> A[D] minS: please don't paste here; use a patebin
<A[D] minS> highvoltage, alien.  not found
<highvoltage> A[D] minS: apt-get install alien
<highvoltage> qt2: freeciv2? it's great eh!
<A[D] minS> thx highvoltage
* topyli cries
<frodo24> after 2nd install finally ubuntu works fine except i get cut after connecting with modem
<klaym> wtf lilo
<highvoltage> frodo24: ouch!
<frodo24> so why i get cut?
<frodo24> i'm on windows now
<alf> virtual vesectomy
<h08817> weird
<h08817> i am online in here but my internet just died
<mophat> HappyFool, : thx
<A[D] minS> highvoltage, okay second qustion what is da command to install file.deb ?
<frodo24> can i use my mdk rpms ?
<A[D] minS> frodo24,  yes u can
<highvoltage> A[D] minS: dpkg -i file.deb
<mophat> HappyFool, : anyway i can easily conf out those numbers without using VI
<frodo24> even one made for mdk?
<The_Vox> highvoltage: I uninstalled freeciv from all my computers...that thing is damn addictive!
<A[D] minS> frodo24,  alien file.rpm then it will convert to file.deb
<HappyFool> mophat: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/603
<A[D] minS> frodo24,  dpkg -i file.deb
<frodo24> i c
<A[D] minS> ;)
<highvoltage> The_Vox: yes it is! In 1997, I spent 6 weeks solid playing civ1!
<frodo24> now the most important think why i get cut?
<mophat> HappyFool, : I'm at the link, is there anyway i can remove all those numbers from it
<A[D] minS> cut?
<mophat> automatically
<mophat> it's cutting the 001 002
<frodo24> in mdk i can't go online with kpppdieale
<frodo24> dialer
<mophat> 109 l;ines manually
<mophat> frig
<HappyFool> mophat: just select more carefully
<HappyFool> mophat: the lines are in a separate table column
<mophat> omg nm
<mophat> there's two sections
<HappyFool> mophat: or press the 'download' button at the top
<mophat> thanku
<topyli> frodo24: but alien produces weird debs sometimes. depends on how perverted the rpm is to begin with
<frodo24> i c
<frodo24> anyone what can i do about the net connection?
<mophat> much appreciated.. brb
<The_Vox> highvoltage: I spent too many days playing civ3 back when I was working in a cyber :)
<A[D] minS> now i want to know something where i can find files which apt-get downloading ?
<topyli> i lost lots of time on civ1 too. then there was colonization and whatnot
<frodo24> how can i get the status and log during and after dialing?
<HappyFool> frodo24: tail -f /var/log/messages   (maybe)
<HappyFool> A[D] minS: /var/cache/apt/archives; but you should never really need to poke around in there
<mophat> sigh.. it  just stopped working
<frodo24> ok
<mophat> what could i possibly have changed to have the /etc/hdparm.conf file not work properly
<frodo24> c u
<mophat> /dev/hdc not found
<mophat> but it's there
<A[D] minS> HappyFool, i want to save them
<sJaM> is it really
<A[D] minS> that what i want :)
<sJaM> check your
<sJaM> sudo fdisk -l
<cut0ff> mophat acn you post that file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<mophat> cut0ff, : it's HappyFool 's last post
<thesamet> how can I found which package I installed myself and which came with the base system?
<HappyFool> mophat: that /dev/hdc entry may not be appropriate for your system -- it's a custom entry for my DVD-drive
<mophat> nah, mines /dev/hda HD , /dev/hdd /dev/hdc for my cd drives
<thesamet> How can I check if I have package that are only to serve a dependency for a program that I already removed?
<mophat> sigh.. it was working fine
<mophat> i rebooted
<mophat> and it stopped seeing 32bit
<cut0ff> mophat sorry I've just enter in the channel
<mophat> no worries
<kalve> How can I get correct norwegian characters in ssh in ubuntu? (i use hoary hedgehog and aterm)
<mophat> i just completely finished setting up this computer, vmware, win the works
<HappyFool> thesamet: not sure. I think you might be able to use something called 'deborphan'
<mophat> and now it's not forcing 32 bit at all
<kalve> 1~
<kalve> sorry
<OdiiN> i've problem with X
<OdiiN> it takes a long time to start, about 5 minutes
<OdiiN> since i restart
<OdiiN> gkshell for example aswell
<OdiiN> anyone has a tip for this?
<HappyFool> OdiiN: odd. have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for information?
<alf> odiin....system specs!!!!
<OdiiN> no,  i will see
<OdiiN> is since I restart
<mophat> any idea why my startup wouldn't be loading /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<OdiiN> ive a64 3200, 512MB, kt800 motherboard
<mophat> and do all the applicable settings have to be uncommented
<alf> should not take that long!!!
<cut0ff> OdiiN why don't use another desktop?
<HappyFool> mophat: comment out the /dev/hdc parts of the file i pasted
<cut0ff> OdiiN like Xfce
<HappyFool> cut0ff: other than X ? ;)
<HappyFool> mophat: you've uncommented everything? why?
<alf> obvious...got the 64 bit version of ubuntu!!!???
<OdiiN> i like gnome, why i need to change?
<firefly2442> are there any bugs in the ubuntu software RAID partitioner because I can't seem to get it to work
<cut0ff> HappyFool  wooo sorry
<sarmiento> how i can edit the menu of gpanel?
<mophat> HappyFool, : not everything , just between /dev and the end }
<rabies> hi
<rabies> im trying to change my resolution so that my modeline as it is (1920x540) is slightly smaller
<OdiiN> this is the X.org log http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/605
<mophat> and for the drives i have.. whats the deal with /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 .. are those automounts?
<rabies> my current resolution is a bit too big
<HappyFool> mophat: yes. don't try to apply hdparm to those
<rabies> and this is a HDTV so i cant change it manually
<anto9us> firefly2442: it works ok for me
<rabies> i need 1900x520 or something, but i dont know how to modify the modeline
<rabies> any help would be much appreciated
<firefly2442> are there any basic HowTo's because when I try to partition the software RAID it fails and gives me a red screen
<HappyFool> OdiiN: hmm, nothing obvious there
<rabies> any at all..
<OdiiN> :(
<rabies> ironically its uniformly spilling over
<HappyFool> rabies: you can look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, maybe
<rabies> what am i looking for?
<rabies> im using a modeline from DDC currently
<Bloodmyst> Hi all, I recently had to install a new kernel image to get DRI on my video card, and now a lot of my video players crash when I play video on them.  Any ideas?
<boga> when I load a .php file, the browser displays text! How do I make it display the page?
<HappyFool> OdiiN: look also in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages -- maybe it's another service that's failing to start, e.g., if your network interface can't be brought up
<firefly2442> boga: install php
<firefly2442> boga: apt-get install php4
<boga> it's installed
<Bloodmyst> boga: make sure it's running
<firefly2442> boga: do you have <?php  and   ?>
<qt2-2> highvoltage, eh? freeciv2?
<qt2-2> highvoltage, theres a sequel?
<boga> firefly2442: I'll check
<OdiiN> HappyFool: i change currently /etc/modules to load VIA ide drivers, could be this?
<bojan> i get an error by creating a new project in anjuta. i think its because glademm is not installed. but where can i get it from?
<HappyFool> OdiiN: um, could be, i don't know. Try taking it out and reboot?
<OdiiN> ok
<HappyFool> OdiiN: whatever you changed from when it was working is what you should test first
<tritium> bojan, "apt-cache search glademm" to see which packages are available.  For development, you also need the -dev ones.
<firefly2442> does each hard drive have to be logical or primary for the RAID?
<rabies> modelines..
<boga> firefly2442: Yes I do
<highvoltage> qt2-2: yes, there is! http://www.freeciv.org
<bojan> tritium: thx
<firefly2442> what browser are you using?
<highvoltage> if you want a deb, you can install from sarge.
<tritium> bojan, sure thing :)
<boga> konqueror
<Bloodmyst> boga: Are you loading the php by going to "File -> Open"? or are you typing in the local url?
<firefly2442> try firefox and see if it works
<boga> Bloodmyst: I try via the url
<boga> firefly2442: same with firefox
<mophat> hdc: lost interrupt
<Raskall> I've bought a new mobile phone today. An EGDE-capable phone. got 200 kbit/sec transfer rate from a train going 130 km/h
<Bloodmyst> boga: are you sure your local web server is running?
<boga> Bloodmyst: Incidentally, php4 is only 24.6Kb!
<highvoltage> Raskall: how fast would it download if the train would move at 250km/h?
<mophat> ide: failed opcode was 100
<Bloodmyst> boga: that DOES sound a bit small
<boga> Bloodmyst: yes. default  Html files load properly
<Raskall> highvoltage: :) double the speed, of course. ;)
<boga> Bloodmyst: I thought so
<highvoltage> wow.
<hondje> mophat: how many of those did you get?
<Morti> Is there a specific Ubuntu PPC channel or just this one?
<Bloodmyst> boga: I've never install php on Linux before, but I know it was quite a few mb to install on my Mac
<bojan> tritium: hmm, all of them are already installed
<mophat> hondje,  a few
<Bloodmyst> Morti: I think this is it
<firefly2442> boga: can you paste the code maybe?
<Raskall> highvoltage: the point is that I think it's quite impressive of the gsm network to keep track of my phone and keep a stable link at those kind of speeds.
<firefly2442> boga: it could be you are "echoing" out text
<Morti> Okay.
<Morti> Just wondered.
<boga> firefly2442: Ok
<hondje> mophat: I get those too, 'usually' they arent' too bad, sometimes they indicate a dying drive
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Did you have a PPC specific problem?
<highvoltage> Raskall: yes, i admit, that is quite impressive.
<Morti> Nope.
<tritium> bojan, really?  What kind of problems are you encountering?
<Bloodmyst> Aye.
<Morti> I'm just using Ubuntu PPC atm.
<Bloodmyst> On a Mac?
<Morti> Thought I'd pop in here pre-emptively. ;)
<Morti> Yeah. iBook G4.
<hondje> mophat: easiest way to find out is to install the smartmontools package, use smartctl to see how the drive is doing :)
<mophat> hondje: something's just mad wrong tho.. because all three drives just stopped working
<Bloodmyst> Heh, I'm typing on mine with OS X Morti.
<Morti> Heh.
<hondje> mophat: ooooh, fascinating.  Using the 686 kernel?
<golfen> hi
<Bloodmyst> Morti: How old is yours?
<Morti> It's a nice machine, except for the whole "one mouse button" thing.
<Morti> Dunno, borrowing it from work.
<konki> anyone knows why VLC can't play my .wmv files, only audio output but there is no video output... any suggestion
<Morti> Not very old.
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Yeah, there are external mice though...
<golfen> does anyone installed an silicon image 3112A with ubuntu?
<rainingzigzags> how do i install java for firefox? says i have to do a manual install but then it wont let me
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Are you a new Mac user?
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Morti> Bloodmyst: True, but that always feels like a bit of a copout with laptops.
<golfen> my new system found the controller and the disk, but there is no /dev/sda
<Bloodmyst> Morti: True.
<Morti> Plus I'll be on a coach tomorrow, can't use a mouse there really.
<lollercoaster> how often does google purge pages that dont exist from its listings?
<qt2-2> highvoltage, too bad it's not in synaptic yet... :P
<Morti> Yeah, don't use a Mac normally.
<boga> firefly2442: seen my paste at #flood?
<disposable_mike> konki: try w32codecs
<firefly2442> does the linux software RAID take care of slight variations in hard drive sizes?
<golfen> everything i tried fails, any ideas?
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Yeah, if you have time, check out OS X also.  It'd be a good idea to dual-boot.  OS X is my favorite *Nix so far.
<Morti> It looks pretty, mI'll give it that.
<Morti> This laptop used to have OS X on it.
<mophat> hondje: 2.6.10-5-386 ???  erp
<Morti> Then we installed Ubuntu.
<Morti> For kicks, mostly.
<bojan> tritium: if i make a new project. i get the following warnings: "It is because either glade (for gtk/gnome projects) or glademm (for gtkmm/gnomemm projects) is not installed
<konki> disposable_mike, is there an apt-get for that codec??
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Heh, Yeah, I was thinking of dual-booting but I don't have the HD space
<disposable_mike> konki: should just be w32codecs
<A[D] minS> how i can start service and stop it in Ubuntu?
<mophat> hondje, : do you think i just need a K update?
<mophat> kernel
<Bloodmyst> A[D] minS: Start and Stop what service?
<firefly2442> boga: how to I see it?
<Morti> Bloodmyst: This seems to have a 40GB hard drive and hardly any of it used up.
<hondje> mophat: maybe, but I ran into a very similar problem
<tritium> bojan, I haven't used anjuta.  Did you verify that you have gtk and gnome -dev packages also?
<A[D] minS> dictd server
<A[D] minS> Bloodmyst,  for kdict dictionry
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Yeah mine's only 30GB.  I was thinking of installing a 60 or 80GB sometime
<mophat> i wonder if one drives out, if it could throw them all off
<bojan> tritium: i'm going to do that
<hondje> mophat: it was acting like my hdds died, both of them, but everything else told me they were fine
<Bloodmyst> A[D] minS: Ahh, I have no clue on that one.
<mophat> i just spent 12 hours installing/tweaking this computer.. it was running fine.. i've just done something i can't traace.. fack
<hondje> mophat: I dunno, I haven't tried testing that :)
<A[D] minS> Bloodmyst,  how i can start httpd  ?
<Bloodmyst> Morti: I'm guessing you don't have wireless running eh?
<Morti> Nope.
<Will_> My ubuntu box has 3x120GB drives and a 80GB. It overheats now high summer is here
<Morti> Does this thing have wireless support?
<hondje> I'm half convinced it's a kernel bug, hda is brandnew
<mophat> hondje, : so are yuou saying your drives all died
<firefly2442> boga: can you post it again?
<Bloodmyst> Morti: I don't think Ubuntu supports it.
<mophat> hondje,  or just one
<Morti> Linux does so presumably Ubuntu does.
<Morti> Whether or not it'd take some hacking about is another matter.
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Want to see something cool though? Lift up the two tabs on the top of the keyboard, and that's the spot for the internal card and RAM
<mophat> hondje,  or you had a problem, where it seemed like they were dying
<hondje> mophat: they didn't die, per se, they just started throwing back crazy errors, and both needed a serious fscking
<Deep6> guys how do  I do  this in firefox?
<mophat> cause that's basically what's happenin here
<Deep6> Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config seems to let me
<Deep6> access addons.mozilla.org
<redtech> wifi is all i use in mine.
<Deep6> where is about:config?
<hondje> mophat: and on boot sometimes it'll say hda or hdb isn't ready
<Morti> In all fairness, that is fairly cool.
<Deep6> there is no config in the about dialogue
<mophat> hondje, : i can't even enable 32/dma on my cd drives, let alone the hd
<Bloodmyst> Morti: I think Ubuntu only works with Airport cards, not Airport Extreme cards.
<mophat> hondje, : that sounds like it could be a power issue
<mophat> hondje, : crappy power cable/ not enough juice from the supply
<konki> disposable_mike, i tried finding it on my synaptic pkg mngr. but there is no w32codec there...
<bojan> tritium: there are a lot gtk packages
<Bloodmyst> Morti: You could get a USB device, but it's just not as good.  The iBook has a built in antenna in the display, and the range is much better than any other solution.
<hondje> mophat: I never thought power, I tend to assume OEMs know how much power to put in
<Morti> Hmm.
<Morti> I don't think I put the keyboard back in properly.
<Bloodmyst> Morti: It's a bit tricky to get back in, but just ease it in
<mophat> apt-get install which kernel pack
<mophat> damn
<mophat> i686
<Morti> It's kind of half in and I can't get it out again.
<golfen> hi, i need some support to install my maxtor harddisk (sata, silicon image 3112A) with ubuntu
<_DuDe_> What does it mean when INSTALL.txt says [Type "make install DEST=<directory>"] , where do I type it?
<firefly2442> morti: put the lower half in first and hold the tabs in
<Morti> There it goes.
<Morti> Neat.
<firefly2442> boga: you still there?
<boga> yeap
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Yup.  It's nifty.
<firefly2442> boga: did you get it to work?
<boga> not yet
<boga> did you see my paste in #flood?
<HappyFool> aargh. died in nethack *again*
<firefly2442> boga: nope, can you paste it again
<boga> ok
<Morti> Open source project going for the AP Extreme.
<Morti> Be nice when that works I guess.
<mophat> FUCK
<mophat> everything was working fine
<OdiiN> HappyFool:  is a script that i put un /etc/init.d/ to configure iptables
<Bloodmyst> Morti: Yeah.  Until then OS X is the only way to go for Wifi.
<OdiiN> is correct http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/606 ?
<mophat> i made a clone of my windows drve, rebooted
<mophat> now NOTHING
<mophat> 32 bit gone
<spiral> hi
<mophat> no reason, hdparm not touched
<HappyFool> OdiiN: I'm not really clued up on iptables, but I'll take a look
<OdiiN> thanks
<Morti> Anyone tried mplayer on a PPC, btw?
<HappyFool> OdiiN: sorry, i don't know if that's right or not
<boga> firefly2442: got it?
<_DuDe_> What does it mean when INSTALL.txt says [Type "make install DEST=<directory>"] , where do I type it?
<OdiiN> is in the good folder to execute at start ?
<firefly2442> boga: yes, lemme check here....
<HappyFool> OdiiN: yip
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: in the terminal; Applications -> System tools -> terminal
<firefly2442> boga: try taking out the phpinfo() section, that is giving you a lot of text which might be what you are seing
<firefly2442> boga: once you take that out does it display the date?
<boga> firefly2442: not at all! All it displays is that entire text
<firefly2442> is it a .php file?
<firefly2442> not .html
<boga> yes.
<firefly2442> boga: take out the meta stuff
<boga> ok
<firefly2442> boga: that might confuse the browser
<firefly2442> boga: just to see if it works
<_DuDe_> Starting Configuration...
<_DuDe_> checking for gcc... no
<_DuDe_> checking for cc... no
<_DuDe_> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<_DuDe_> what should I do????
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: what are you trying to install?
<_DuDe_> EggDrop
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: you need to install build tools; start with 'build-essential'
<mophat> how can i manually enable 32 bit IO mode for /dev/hda with hdparm
<_DuDe_> Where would I do that???
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: eggdrop is available via synaptic, you don't need to compile it
<mophat> hdparm - ???  /dev/hda
<stan-am> has anyone seen min?
* sagitta is aka min
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_DuDe_> HappyFool, Where can I get that?
<HappyFool> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> from memory, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: start by reading those three urls
<sagitta> looks like you've changed servers, stan-am
<Davey> Amaranth: dude!
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kbrooks> :)
<disposable_mike> konki: i think you need to add merillat to your sources first
<raven3x7> hello
<frank> I installed the nvidia drivers, doom3 runs ok, glxinfo tells me direct rendering works, but glxgears only gives me 260 fps. What's up with that?
<flodine> anyone deen Rick james
<disposable_mike> konki: and then the package name should be w32codecs
<mophat> pleeease hlllp
<flodine> anyone seen Rick james
* topyli found a replacement keyboard
<Morti> Bloodmyst: How are you supposed to type a # on an iBook keyboard anyway?
<Morti> Fortunately the keymap on this one isn't quite right so I can.
<firefly2442> boga: any luck?
<ompaul> what makes the basic system other than ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop or if Sir Bob Geldof will forgive me, is that it?
<ompaul> s/Sir/Saint
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> patron saint of? ;)
<ompaul> HappyFool, people who have no voice
<konki> thanks alot disposable_mike, i am at the site getting the repository...caio..
<topyli> ompaul: like Sir Bob :)
<_DuDe_> darn, i get a message that [Child terminated with 1 Status] 
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: when running synaptic?
<_DuDe_> when I try and do anything that requires a pass
<ompaul> topyli, I grew up listening to the boomtown rats - they were of a time and we needed them :)
<topyli> sure
<firefly2442> Would someone be willing to walk me through partitioning this software RAID in the Ubuntu installer?
<konki> disposable_mike, which version of marillat is better... stable or unstable... whats the diff???
<HappyFool> konki, disposable_mike: isn't marillat more-or-less not recommended anymore?
<_DuDe_> HappyFool, when I try and do anything that requires a pass
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: enter your user password
<_DuDe_> yes
<konki> HappyFool, what do you recommend then?
<ompaul> firefly2442,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3136.html may hold the answer you need
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: if that doesn't work, go to a terminal, type 'sudo ls' and enter your user password; if that gives an error, please tell me what it is
<_DuDe_> ok, going
<HappyFool> konki: i believe backports is the favoured 'extra' repository
<okhra> Hi. How do I use Synaptic to install sql-ledger ?
<HappyFool> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Bloodmyst> okhra: Have you updated your repository list?
<HappyFool> konki: try reading that url
<tritium> HappyFool, backports in general is not "favored", but you're right
<okhra> yes
<Bloodmyst> okhra: have you updated your cache?
<_DuDe_> HappyFool, [smith is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.]  Thats the message
<okhra> yes
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ok, how did you install ubuntu?
<_DuDe_> With a disk, normally I think,should I install it again???
<konki> HappyFool, which URL is that??
<raven3x7> tritium "favoured" ?
<disposable_mike> happyfool, konki: technically i don't think it ever was recommended
<Bloodmyst> okhra: Okay.  Just do a search for sql-ledger in Synaptic.  Or if you'd like to install it from the console, just type "sudo apt-get install sql-ledger"
<tritium> raven3x7, they're not official repos
<HappyFool> konki: backports.ubuntuforums.org
<ompaul> _DuDe_, how many users are there on that box
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: no
<_DuDe_> 1, just me
<disposable_mike> happyfool, konki: plus, that codec pack isn't technically recommended, either
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: it was a 'normal' install?
<_DuDe_> Everything was default
<okhra> thanks, Bloodmyst - will do that.
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: and is 'dave' the user you created during the install process?
<Bloodmyst> okhra: let me know if it doesn't work, and we can figure out where to go from there
<frank> I installed the nvidia drivers, doom3 runs ok, glxinfo tells me direct rendering works, but glxgears only gives me 260 fps. Anybody know what could be the problem?
<Ober> is there a place to download all the packages for detached operations?
<_DuDe_> no, i created smith, where do you see 'dave'
<ompaul> okhra this is the line you are looking for :)  ->  deb 'U'r Url here' hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: um. i'm hallucinating, sorry
<konki> disposable_mike, you mean it can crash my PC or something like that??
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ok, smith was that user?
<_DuDe_> HappyFool, lol
<Strife> bah
<_DuDe_> yes
<disposable_mike> konki: no, i think it's more the legal issue than anything
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: what does 'grep ^admin /etc/group' say?
<Strife> disposable_mike: you're making xchat tell me that someone said "mike." stop helping people!
<_DuDe_> ummm
<Bloodmyst> ompaul: He said he updated his repositories.  I'm guessing he added that in.
<Bloodmyst> ompaul: if not he'll be back. ;)
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: type that command at the terminal
<ompaul> Bloodmyst, if by hand then that might be useful if not you are right :)
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: it should print out a single line
<disposable_mike> Strife: what triggers do you have then? Michael? Mike? Strife?
<Bloodmyst> ompaul: Indeed sir.
<Artimus> How much space does the default Ubuntu install take up?  No offense, the wiki is not very easy to find information in.
<_DuDe_> smith@ubuntu:~$ 'grep ^admin /etc/group'
<_DuDe_> bash: grep ^admin /etc/group: No such file or directory
<Strife> disposable_mike: Mike, obviously
<konki> disposable_mike, i see, heard about the vlc lawsuit or something like that, but this is linux everything is almost all the time free...
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: sorry, without quotes
<Strife> well and also Strife
<Strife> see, there it goes again!
<_DuDe_> ok
<frank> Artimus: I don't know, maybe a gig?
<Artimus> frank: alright, cool.  I've got 2.2
<_DuDe_> smith@ubuntu:~$ grep ^admin /etc/group
<_DuDe_> smith@ubuntu:~$
<_DuDe_> nothing
<disposable_mike> konki: it's not so much the freedom factor, as the fact that the codecs had to be reverse-engineered to work with videos written for windows codecs
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: hmm
<mophat> Okay.. So it's my hdparm.conf that's loading too soon in my startup
<raven3x7> Artimus i think 2 3 hundred megs above 1GB
<disposable_mike> konki: hence the moniker 'w32'
<frank> Artimus: That's just a guess and you also need space for swap
<Bloodmyst> Artimus: I have 2.0GB uses on my machine, I've installed a few packages since then, but it's almost new.
<Bloodmyst> used*
<Artimus> frank: Oh, I mean I have 2.2G after formatting in reiserFS
<mophat>  Any of the blocks that use command line syntax must begin with
<mophat> #the keyword \'command_line\',   ...
<Artimus> (swap is also taken into account)
<Artimus> Is gnome included in that 2GB?
<mophat> does that mean  command_line hdparm -c1 /dev/hdc
<Artimus> I'll be removing gnome rather quickly, as my box won't run it decently
<mophat> or 'command_line'
<Bloodmyst> Artimus: It should be.
<konki> HappyFool, backports.ubuntuforums.org URL does not work
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: i don't know why you do not have an admin group
<_DuDe_> weird
<HappyFool> konki: hmm
<mophat> how can i have a simple script with 3 commands run at the startup
<mophat> hell i can make it 1 command
<frank> konki: you need a backports repository?
<_DuDe_> Should I try logging in ubuntu as root?
<robotgeek> anyone know when firefox 1.0.5 gets into ubuntu...me waiting for a few javascript fixes
<Bloodmyst> frank: he does.
<mophat> hdparm -c1 /dev/hda;hdparm -c1/dev/hdc;hdparm -c1 /dev/hdd
<topyli> do keyboards recover from beer flood after they dry up?
<tritium> robotgeek, the security fixes were backported into hoary already
<frank> konki: deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<mophat> i want to put hdparm -c1 /dev/hda;hdparm -c1/dev/hdc;hdparm -c1 /dev/hdd   at the very END of my startup script.. how do i do that
<HappyFool> mophat: look in /etc/init.d/boostmisc.sh
<konki> thanks frank...
<raven3x7> topyli turn it upside down so all the fluid will get out. then maybe it will
<frank> robotgeek: Are you sure, I haven't seen that update yet
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: you can fix it, but you'll need to boot in recovery mode
<_DuDe_> ok
<robotgeek> tritium: guess i need to set the vendor sub gix
<raven3x7> frank it was released 12 july
<topyli> raven3x7: yeah, it's drying upside down on the floor right there
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: stand by just a moment
<_DuDe_> HappyFool, ok
<robotgeek> tritium: fix, firefox updated to 1.0.5, used it on windows
<tritium> robotgeek, yeah, that should work
<mophat> HappyFool,  if i add that line before the  ": exiit 0"
<tritium> robotgeek, right, fixes are in the 1.0.3 version in hoary (backported)
<HappyFool> mophat: yip
<raven3x7> topyli if you're lucky it will work. mine survived quite a few baths before it got wasted
<Bloodmyst> So anyone know about why my video players crash when I play a file (except mplayer) and none of them play dvd's after I installed a new kernel image to get direct rendering on my video card?
<robotgeek> tritium: i don't quite understand
* topyli prays
<Bloodmyst> Anything else I need to do?
<topyli> i love that keyboard
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: i'm not sure if this will work
<tritium> robotgeek, the version in hoary has the fixes you're worried about
<sagitta> !esd
<ubotu> I guess esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: did you enter a password for 'root' during install?
<_DuDe_> I think so
<_DuDe_> It said to
<robotgeek> tritium: i am not really worried :) ..i just wanted to use greasemonkey properly!
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ah
<frank> tritium: I don't think the 1.0.5 fixes are in hoary yet
<raven3x7> topyli you could always remove the buttons and use some cloth to dry it
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: do you remember what it is?
<firefly2442> Ubuntu does not currently support using software RAID for the root filesystem or /boot partition. A system installed in this way will not boot.
<firefly2442> Is this true?
<tritium> frank, they are
<_DuDe_> Yea, same as smith
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ok
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: phew. no need to reboot then
<_DuDe_> ok
<konki> frank, thanks just what i wanted... the backport worked... you the man!
<topyli> raven3x7: nah. if it doesn't work, i'll open it up and try to clean it
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: type 'su -', and enter root's password when prompted
<_DuDe_> ok
<frank> konki: ;-)
<topyli> raven3x7: after all, it's the sugar i guess that might do most damage
<_DuDe_> ok, i'm in
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: you should get a prompte ending with '#'
<_DuDe_> I di
<_DuDe_> do*
<raven3x7> tritium i dont think i updated firefox the last few days...
<robotgeek> tritium,frank : thanks
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: good. now, type 'grep %admin /etc/sudoers' and tell me what is says
<raven3x7> topyli the sugar could make it sticky
<tritium> raven3x7, no, there were no recent updates
<_DuDe_> nothing again
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: bother
<raven3x7> tritium so how are the 1.05 fixes in hoary? 1.05 was released july 12
<ubuntu> hey guys, does anyone know the default password of the Live_CD?
<frank> ubuntu: I think its ubuntu
<tritium> raven3x7, you're correct.  Sorry, the 1.0.4 fixes went into hoary's version.
<topyli> raven3x7: yes. we'll see tomorrow. if i can't get it working, i'll snatch one from work where there's about 32475 useless keyboards and mice :)
<Atlas95> hello :), I want to do how to upgrade my firefox in my hoary
<Atlas95> if someone can help me please :)
<robotgeek> Atlas95: I was abt to ask that  next!
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ok, type 'visudo /etc/sudoers' -- you should go into an 'editor' (don't type anything yet, though)
<topyli> raven3x7: unused, not useless :)
<raven3x7> topyli lol
<frank> ubuntu: Either that or none at all
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: sorry, that's wrong
<ubuntu> I've tried ubuntu and it didn't worked for returning from the screensaver mode...
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ah. type this:   'EDITOR=gedit visudo'
<raven3x7> Atlas95 robotgeek there are instruction on the firefox website
<Artimus> I'm doing a floppy install of Ubuntu (Using the sarge disks).  I'm to the point of debootstrapping from a mirror.  It's said "Checking component main on http..." for about five minutes.  How long does this step take?
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: that should start up gedit
<_DuDe_> root@ubuntu:~ # EDITOR=gedit visudo
<_DuDe_> (gedit:22569): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<_DuDe_> visudo: sudoers file unchanged
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: hrm
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ok, type 'EDITOR=nano visudo'
<frank> Atlas95: If you wait a few days, the security patches will make their way into hoary-security
<ubuntu> why doesn't the OpenOffice of the Live-CD show Hebrew?
<tritium> Atlas95, robotgeek if you use the installer from firefox, it won't be under package management.  Just keep that in mind.
<_DuDe_> ok
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: that worked?
<_DuDe_> its alot of lines
<_DuDe_> yea
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: use the arrow keys to move the cursor to the bottom of the file
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: and add this line:    %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<robotgeek> tritium: i know,i tried to compile from cvs..gave up :)
<raven3x7> Atlas95 robotgeek i dont think 1.05 is as serious an update as some othr recent ones were
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: exactly like that. the % must be at the start of the line
<tritium> frank, my apologies to you too. You were correct :)
<rainingzigzags> whats the best script for xchat if ur a ircop on a server?
<frank> tritium: civility triumphs again ;)
<robotgeek> raven3x7: i had some problems with the greasemonkey extension
<tritium> frank, :)
<rainingzigzags> i tryed google but cant find any
<Pro_Newbie> Can someone help me?
<_DuDe_> HappyFool, Then what do I do?
<_DuDe_> It is ther
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: then type Ctrl-X, press 'Y' (for yes) and then press enter (to accept the filename)
<_DuDe_> there*
<Belutz> HappyFool, hai!! I already installed ubuntu on my laptop :D
<robotgeek> raven3x7: i heard abt some javascript fixes in 1.0.5..so desparate to upgrade!
<HappyFool> Belutz: good stuff :)
<_DuDe_> ok
<raven3x7> robotgeek the  firefox team doesnt ecourage compiling firefox for usage only for development. of course you can try if you like
<_DuDe_> It did every thing you said
<La_PaRCa> Hello.
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: not much more now
<_DuDe_> ok
<khermans> Anyone know how to use xvidcap?
<Belutz> HappyFool, how do I update the firefox into firefox 1.0.5 with apt-get ?
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: now type 'addgroup --system admin'
<frank> Pro_Newbie: with what?
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, Firgured all my stuff out. Still cant install xorg because I cannot connect to the repository, even if I can fully browse it via firefox.
<tritium> Belutz, you can't at the moment.
<HappyFool> Belutz: you cannot, currently
<robotgeek> raven3x7: it's a free country ain't it :))
<raven3x7> robotgeek so they're sertious for you i guess
<rainingzigzags> whats the best script for xchat if ur a ircop on a server?
<Belutz> ic
<HappyFool> Belutz: if you *really* need it, get it from mozilla.org
<_DuDe_> added
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: cool
<Belutz> yup... i already download it and install it, but i deleted again hehehe
<_DuDe_> now should it work?
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: not yet
<_DuDe_> ok
<frank> Belutz: If you wait a few days, the security patches will make their way into hoary-security
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: now, type 'adduser smith admin'
<Artimus> Has anyone done a floppy install of Ubuntu before?  I'm to the part where you chroot in, but there's no libncurses.
<Belutz> frank:  ok, i rather wait for it :)
<_DuDe_> added
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: then tell me what 'grep ^admin /etc/group' says
<Morti> How do I suid root something?
<robotgeek> raven3x7: i think i'll just wait!
<_DuDe_> admin:x:114:smith
<HappyFool> yay
<Belutz> what's a good app for html editor that support PHP syntax highlighting in linux?
<Pro_Newbie> Im having a kind of weird problem....Im on Kubuntu 5.04 brand new install, just powered it up and put the nvidia glx driver (my VGA is GeForce 6600GT). Before u eat me alive (:)) i alredy asked @ #kubuntu but no one helped me and suggested to come here.... so. When a new event happens (like new msg here or move the window) the whole desktop, or part of the windows turn in some kind of weird color palette like on a scrambled tv.... can anone help me to 
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: ok, open another terminal window, type 'sudo ls', and, when prompted, enter your user password
<_DuDe_> ok
<joefre> Belutz: I use Bluefish or jEdit
<_DuDe_> I'm in
<raven3x7> robotgeek probably better that way. custom installations are a pain to manage
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: yay
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: try synaptic now, though I think you might need to logout and login
<Belutz> joefre: ok, is it available in synaptic?
<_DuDe_> logout of unbuntu
<joefre> bluefish definately is
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: yeah. first try though
<_DuDe_> ok
* tritium agrees with raven3x7 
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: i'm not sure if the group info gets magically updated somehow
<robotgeek> raven3x7: true,
<frank> Pro_Newbie: did you install the driver with apt-get?
<joefre> Belutz: searh and see :)
<robotgeek> raven3x7: and i havent recompiled my kernel yet on ubuntu (yay!)
<_DuDe_> HappyFool, I got in the program
<Belutz> joefre: i'm doing it hehehe :D
<tritium> Pro_Newbie, and did you also run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<Pro_Newbie> nope with K(Sy)naptic
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: at last *phew*
<_DuDe_> lol
<frank> Pro_Newbie: ok its the same thing
<Pro_Newbie> tritium: no
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: your system now has a more-or-less standard 'admin' setup
<tritium> !BinaryDrivers
<ubotu> tritium: Bugger all, i dunno
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: anyway, you can use synaptic to install software
<raven3x7> rven3x7 if it works dont fix it
<_DuDe_> ok, thanks a bunch
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: to get eggdrop, you'll need to add the 'universe' repository -- see these urls for more:
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<HappyFool> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<tritium> Pro_Newbie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_DuDe_> You rock HappyFool
<Morti> How do I suid root something? smbmnt wants it.
<HappyFool> _DuDe_: :-)
<HappyFool> Morti: chmod u+s smbmnt, i think
<Morti> k
<Morti> Ta.
<another> hey guys, im havin grub problems. i have windows on /dev/hda1 and ubunutu on /dev/hdb1 through /dev/hdb4 (one install). i had windows installed, then installed ubuntu, then re-installed windows. now i tryed to reinstall grub by booting into knoppix (where i am now) and doing setup (hd0) (hd0,0) to put it on /dev/hda1, but it said it coudnt mount. so i did the same for /dev/hdb1 and it worked fine. so i opened fdisk and toggled the bootable
<another>  permission to be on for hdb1 and off for hda, but it wont boot and just says press a key to reset. how do i reinstall grub?
<Pro_Newbie> tritium: 10x a lot hope it wont bug again
<tritium> Pro_Newbie, no problem.  You're always free to ask questions.  That's why we're here :)
<robotgeek> btw, firefox on windows can now play yahoo launch vidoes
<Belutz> HappyFool: what is the 'universe' thingy?
<Pro_Newbie> :)
<frank> another: Are you still in knoppix?
<raven3x7> nvidia needs to fix their xorg drivers soon
<another> yeah
<tritium> Belutz, see this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<HappyFool> Belutz: it's a collection of software not officially supported by ubuntu
<another> cant get into ubuntu at all
<frank> did you try  grub-install while chrooted into ubuntu?
<albino> Is there a way to install ubuntu over the net by booting off floppy disks?  If so, is there a document that details where to get the images or could someone point me where to get them from.
<tritium> frank has the answer
<another> i shall
<robotgeek> devilspie is putting weird messages on my irssi screen...lemme se if i can turn that off :)
<HappyFool> albino: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall     and especially the link at bottom (for boot floppies)
<HappyFool> albino: caveat: i don't know if this works
<taw> i have one more question [still waiting for the livecd to download, it's so slow]  :-)
<Belutz> Tritium: should i edit the sources.list to get more packages listed in synaptic?
<albino> HappyFool: Thank you, I was wondering if I was going to get an answer
<taw> does ubuntu have osx gui theme ? :-D
<tritium> Belutz, if you want to add the universe and multiverse repos, yes.  You can also add them in synaptic.
<tritium> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<another> how am i supposed to use grub-install? i tryed grub-install /dev/hda and i get a bunch of "/sbin/grub-install: line 477: /dev/null: Permission denied" errors and then a "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<raven3x7> dawm firefox keeps crashing
<robotgeek> raven3x7: you need the sessionsaver plugin :)
<Pro_Newbie> tritium: nope it bugs again even after the nvidia-glx config enable
<Pro_Newbie> :(((
<frank> another: Yeah the problem is the way knoppix mounts the partition by default
<tritium> Pro_Newbie, can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin please?  /var/log/Xorg.0.log may also be helpful
<raven3x7> Pro_Newbie did it report that i succeeded?
<Belutz> tritium:  may i private message you?
<tritium> Belutz, okay
<raven3x7> robotgeek what does that do? restre the previous session?
<frank> another: open up fstab (in knoppix) and take out the nodev option for the ubuntu partion...   it's something like that but I haven't really ever done it though
<robotgeek> raven3x7: yeah, exactly as it was...
<robotgeek> raven3x7: i don't remember if it remembers text boxes
<frank> another: and then umount and mount again
<another> i see no nodev option in there
<sh0k> hi
<sh0k> crimsun: ur here?
<flipy> I'm having a dependency problem: i've installed drupal, but somehow mysql got removed, and now if I try to uninstall drupal it asks me for a mysql root user and password. How can I get ride of it?
<raven3x7> its not firefox that crashes really its probably gecko. the rest of firefox seems to work right. i'm using the vesa drivers so that might be the problem
<another> the line in knoppixs fstab for my ubuntu part. is "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 ext3 noauto,users,exec 0 0"
<frank> another: someone may know more than me about this. But I pretty sure there is some option that needs to be changed
<sh0k> anyone can help me with my alsa shit?
<frank> another: what about for hda
<sh0k> i cant get it workin
<robotgeek> raven3x7: i am on ppc linux, so java always keeps crashing
<ubuntu> excue me but how do I access my harddisk while using the Live CD ubuntu?
<raven3x7> i hate java on the web. it only creates problems
<sh0k> sh0k@candy-shop:~$ amixer
<sh0k> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<lsuactiafner> alsamixer?
<sh0k> sh0k@candy-shop:~$ alsamixer
<sh0k> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<robotgeek> raven3x7: it's got lots of money backing it up
<sh0k> my whole sound system is fucked
<frank> ubuntu: make a mount point in /mnt  then  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/name
<sh0k> i need someone who can fix it
<another> man this sucks, im probably going to have to install ubuntu all over again and loose all my files
<frank> sh0k: are you using amd64>
<sh0k> no
<raven3x7> obviously
<sh0k> i got nforce2
<sh0k> soundcard
<lsuactiafner> another : why?
<another> windows overwrote grub and i cant seem to reinstall it through knoppix
<lsuactiafner> no idea why ubuntu doesnt have alsaconf
<tiglionabbit> !recover
<ubotu> somebody said recover was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sh0k> yea
<sh0k> i want to deinstall
<sh0k> and reinstall alsa new
<d-man> is there a built in SSH app in ubuntu?
<nightswim> yes
<nightswim> ssh
<tiglionabbit> another: does that wiki help you?
<robotgeek> @all, is there anyway to make a feature request or a most asked question thread...esp, alsaconf and why it's not there in alsa-utils?
<frank> tiglionabbit where can you find the ubotu commands?
<cut0ff> lsuactiafner run this 'dpkg -l | grep alsa'
<tiglionabbit> frank: !help
<raven3x7> sh0k hopefully better multimedia support is a goal for breezy
<another> checking it out right now
<frank> !help
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, sound already works, via alsa dmix
<sh0k> how u mean that raven3x7 ?
<frank> tiglionabbit: thanks
<raven3x7> well mplayer gives me problems with alsa
<jp> how can I restart dbus session?
<lsuactiafner> cut0ff : i rean that but all those packages are installed..
<lsuactiafner> but no alsaconf
<frank> !slashdot
<raven3x7> also nvidia drivers wont work but thats not ubuntus fault
<Zerboxx> Anyhelp here, I am trying to get a wireless card working using ndiswrapper, and when I type "ndiswrapper -l" I get "wusb54g invalid driver!" What is wrong??
<raven3x7> sh0k of course mplayer is not an oficial package so i cant really complain
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jp> how can I restart the dbus session?
<robotgeek> does anyone know the location of the mplayer binary on ppc?
<cut0ff> lsuactiafner try to run alsamixer though
<robotgeek> a locate, find doesn't bring it up..even after apt-getting it
<tiglionabbit> robotgeek: if you have it installed, you can say "which" and the name of the binary, if it's in your path
<raven3x7> robotgeek try locate mplayer
<tritium> lsuactiafner, there are good reasons why alsaconf was not included.
<another> yeah i dont think that wiki is helping, the problem is grub actually IS installed on /dev/hdb1, but my system wont boot from that drive or something, but it must have before, i just dont know how the ubuntu set up managed it
<tiglionabbit> robotgeek: also try "dpkg -L mplayer-??" where ?? is whatever was in the package name there
<lsuactiafner> cut0ff : yeh but alsamixer is no use in configuring a sound device
<Burgundavia> jp, "/etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit,raven3x7 : doesn't pull up the binary
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit: on it now
<sh0k> sh0k@candy-shop:~$ nvmixer
<sh0k> nvmixer: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
* _DuDe_ will brb, he just did all the ubuntu updates
<zone17> Hi, what happends if one uses Debians original repos?
<another> i have all my conf files and stuff there still, setup (hd1,0) (hd1,0) works fine, but when i start it just says press a key to reboot, i dont know what peice of software is saying that, could it be grub? or just the bios?
* _DuDe_ will brb
<cut0ff> lsuactiafner wait please
<tiglionabbit> zone17: dunno, but I've heard they don't work so well as using our own
<raven3x7> robotgeek try typing sudo updatedb first then locate mplayer or mplayer-x86 wichever version you got
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> methinks sources is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersAddingRepositories
<robotgeek> raven3x7: i did that...doesn't work
<raven3x7> robotgeek that meens mplayer386 0r mplayer-586
<tiglionabbit> robotgeek: he said he's using a PPC
<tiglionabbit> oops, meant that for raven3x7
* tiglionabbit uses autocomplete too much
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit,raven3x7 : i found a symlink in /usr/bin
<raven3x7> tiglionabbit locate doesnt ork on ppc. never used a macintosh
<raven3x7> ?
<tiglionabbit> raven3x7: it doesn't?  Why shouldn't it?
<robotgeek> raven3x7,tiglionabbit : but, no use...lemme purge and reinstall the package!
<raven3x7> tiglionabbit sorry. that was a question
<cut0ff> lsuactiafner paste the output of 'cat /dev/sndstat'
<robotgeek> raven3x7,tiglionabbit : locate works, maybe a problem with the package!
<another> is it even possible at all to boot from a slave drive?
<_DuDe_> back
<sagitta> yes, I boot from a slave drive
<anacron> slavery is wrong!
<anacron> why can't all be masters like s-ata's are
<another> heh
<cafuego> another: Coz then you'd waste half the ide bus.
<tiglionabbit> ah there it is, mplayer-powerpc .  robotgeek just "dpkg -L mplayer-powerpc | less" and look through the files it's got
<raven3x7> eide is evil
<tiglionabbit> whats wrong with EIDE?
<cafuego> You newfangled kids just too damn spoilt.
<another> well i just found a version of grub for windows, seems od but i geuss that might be the answer
<cafuego> Go boot off a tape drive
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit: one sec...
<raven3x7> tiglionabbit read what anacron said
<Zerboxx> I need help with ndiswrapper.  It doesn't seem to be working with my wireless usb device.  Any help??
<anacron> and why don't why get any flashcard type hard-drives? that current technicue is something more than 10 years old
<another> ahwfukit, im just going to reinstall, probably faster
<cafuego> anacron: They don't last long enough for consumer hardware.
<anto9us> Zerboxx: what does ndiswrapper -l show you?
<anacron> flashcards?
<anacron> cafuego: or what do you mean
<cafuego> anacron: They have a limited number of read/writes before they die.
<Zerboxx> anto9us: wusb54g   Invalid driver!
* jortega is away: gone home for the weekend
<anacron> cafuego: well they have to invent something
<cafuego> anacron: Why they? Why can't _you_?
<sh0k> i just deinstalled alsa*
<sh0k> guys thats fuckin bullshit with nforce
<Discipulus> what do I use to install the C man pages?
<cafuego> manpages-dev
<_DuDe_> Starting Configuration...
<_DuDe_> checking for gcc... no
<_DuDe_> checking for cc... no
<_DuDe_> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<anto9us> Zerboxx: is your system 32 bit or 64 bit?
<cafuego> _DuDe_: install build-essential
<_DuDe_> oh
<_DuDe_> yea
<cafuego> _DuDe_: What are you compiling?
<_DuDe_> forgot, thanks
<_DuDe_> eggdrop
<Zerboxx> anto9us: It's pretty old, so I assume 32
<cafuego> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: (Advanced IRC Robot), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.6.17-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1144 kB
<cafuego> _DuDe_: apt-get install eggdrop
<robotgeek> raven3x7,tiglionabbit : weird..i purged by doing apt-get remove --purge mplayer-g4 , then manually cleaned everything else
<angel_> hello
<_DuDe_> Type that in terminal?
<cafuego> _DuDe_: yep
<aeolist> oh god
<cafuego> _DuDe_: Well, add 'sudo ' as well.
<aeolist> this guy has totally killed soko
<robotgeek> raven3x7,tiglionabbit : i still get a symlink in /usr/bin for gmplayer -> mplayer , nothing else
<angel_> someone know how unistall program??
* robotgeek is off to file a bug-report!
<hondje> apt-get remove <program>
<chillywilly> what package is smartd in?
<angel_> ok thank
<cafuego> angel_: 'sudo apt-get remove <program>'
<anto9us> Zerboxx: what does lsusb show you?
<_DuDe_> smith@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install eggdrop
<_DuDe_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<_DuDe_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hondje> chillywilly: smartmontools, IIRC
<chillywilly> I do not see it in smartmontolls
<cafuego> chillywilly: smartmontools
<chillywilly> tools*
<jeff__> up
<cafuego> !find bin/smartd
<hondje> are you root? <---- I like helpful error messages
<tanki> haha
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/smartd' (1 shown): (/usr/sbin/smartd) in utils/smartmontools.
<hondje> use sudo apt-get install stuff
<angel_> yeah....
<tanki> i dont know why but when i saw cafuego reply to chillywilly i couldn't stop laughing
<chillywilly> ah, I probably need to configure it then
<chillywilly> :)
<_DuDe_> !eggdrop
<ubotu> _DuDe_: Bugger all, i dunno
<Zerboxx> anto9us: I assume it should be plugged in when I do that, right?
<tanki> it was something to do with contrasting funny nicks involved in a serious subject
<anto9us> Zerboxx: yes
<angel_> do you know a good program for PHP HTML and Java??
<Zerboxx> anto9us: In that case, be back in a second (using 2 computers, and one usb wireless device)
* cafuego just hopes to god chillywilly doesn't have a new zealand accent
<_DuDe_> !AHHHHHHHH
<ubotu> _DuDe_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tanki> dont sneeze chilly!!!
<tanki> someone give him a tissue
<tanki> or we're all toast
<trapeze> good evening
<angel_> ^
<robotgeek> danger Will Robinson!
<angel_> ^^
<cafuego> trapeze: good morning
<angel_> evening for me...
<cafuego> tomorrow morning for me
* cafuego is from teh future! *tadah*
<Zerboxx> anto9us: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 1915:2234 and another line that was there when the networkthing wasn't plugged in
<trapeze> the topic says : don't use breezy yet => when you install a fresh 5.04 version  hedgehog release and then you ask for auto update of the files & language stuff does it act as if it was installing that BREEZY?
<_DuDe_> How do I
<cafuego> trapeze: No, it installs new hoary updates. Not breezy.
<trapeze> because for some reason, X isn't starting :p i get a black screen telling me that the resolution isn't supported by my monitor
<raven3x7> trapeze no
<_DuDe_> How do I install build-essential?
<tiglionabbit> terrex: it will only update to the distro you have listed in /etc/apt/sources.list, which by default is hoary.  Don't change it
<angel_> do you have test apt-get install??
<angel_> DuDe??
<cafuego> trapeze: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'. Answer the questions, and configure X.
<tiglionabbit> angel_: you mean apt-get -s install ?
<_DuDe_> huh?
* _DuDe_ is a linux n00b
<topyli> _DuDe_: apt-get install build-essential :)
<cafuego> trapeze: When it asks about the screen, choose 'Simple' configuration.
<boga> I need somebody to help me get phpinfo() work as it should. At present the browser displays entire the entire text.
<Zerboxx> anto9us: any ideas?
<angel_> hummm....
<anto9us> Zerboxx: did you download the latest driver for the Linksys WUSB54G?
<trapeze> i didn't have that, only a page asking me to choose the resolutions i wanted to use & the ones i didn't want....i checked from 640x480 , 800x600 &  1024x768
<_DuDe_> Thanks topyli
<Zerboxx> anto9us: Yup!
<angel_> tiglionabbit >> ??????
<topyli> _DuDe_: well, it's just a package after all
<anto9us> Zerboxx: do you have a windows partition on that machine with drivers installed?
* _DuDe_ is still just a linux n00b, and dosn't know
<Zerboxx> anto9us: No, I have them installed on this computer though
<Servo888> I have a question - it seems the user has to type in their password everytime they 'activate' their dialup connection - even though that user is the administrator, and apart of the dialup group.
<tiglionabbit> angel_: it's a simulated install, it just prints out the information without installing anything
<Servo888> Is there anyway around this?
<anto9us> Zerboxx: copy the driver from that one and try it
<Zerboxx> anto9us: That's what I did
<Belutz> how do i report something to ubuntu?
<raven3x7> trapeze thats a shell command. open a terminal and type it
<tiglionabbit> Belutz: use bugzilla?  (where is bugzilla btw)
<tiglionabbit> !bugzilla
<ubotu> I don't know, tiglionabbit
<marcus> FTP server config question
<topyli> Belutz: report what, ubuntu who? :)
<angel_> but i didn't ask anithink....
<angel_> lol
<anto9us> Zerboxx: copy the entire driver folder and make sure you ndiswrapper -i <the .inf file>
<angel_> but thank
<angel_> ...
<Zerboxx> anto9us: With the device plugged in?
<Belutz> topyli: i'm in indonesia, and i set the time zone into Asia/Jakarta, and it says 'WIT' as the suffix, the right suffix for Asia/Jakarta is 'WIB'
<trapeze> raven3x7 : can't have terminal cause i have nothing being displayed with gnome right now....i switched to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 so i can run things there, question is : which in order to make me able to launch gnome-panel
<marcus> where is the ftp server config file?
<angel_> bye
<angel_> ++
<anto9us> Zerboxx: it's not necessary for loading the driver, should list driver present, hardware not present
<topyli> Belutz: ah. that's a bug then. report it at bugzilla
<Zerboxx> anto9us: Ok, thanks, I'll give it a try now
<sh0k> root@candy-shop:/home/sh0k/Desktop # cat /proc/asound/cards
<sh0k> --- no soundcards ---
<Belutz> topyli: www.bugzilla.org ?
<topyli> Belutz: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Belutz> topyli: ok, thx :)
<A[D] minS> Guys is there command for auto-update ?
<tiglionabbit> A[D] minS: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<McQuaid> hello, i was reading that for a time, polypaudio was the default for ubuntu but switched back to esd
<tiglionabbit> ubotu bugzilla is https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<McQuaid> i don't normally use any sound daemon, but i'm looking at my options for gaming with teamspeak
<A[D] minS> tiglionabbit, what a bout installing KDE3.4 ?
<McQuaid> the only one i could get working with both was arts but the lag is awful
<A[D] minS> just apt-get install kde ?
<Belutz> anyone use thunderbird?
<McQuaid> anyone familar with polypaudio?
<tiglionabbit> A[D] minS: kubuntu, not kde
<nightswim> I use thinderbird
<tiglionabbit> A[D] minS: I mean, kubuntu-desktop
<khermans> Xvidcap is buggy, anyone know of other Desktop Video Captue software?
<Belutz> nightswim: can i share the mbox between the thunderbird in ubuntu and thunderbird in windows xp? i'm using dual boot
<A[D] minS> thx tiglionabbit  what diffrence between kde and kubuntu-desktop ?
<nightswim> uuhm
<sh0k> Other distributions
<sh0k> If the distribution you are using provides a configuration mechanism for audio drivers, use it to select the nvsound driver module for use with the nForce audio device. Otherwise, manually edit the module configuration file.
<sh0k> If your configuration file already contains an entry for the i810_audio, snd-intel8x0, or nvaudio drivers (open-source audio drivers that supports the nForce audio controller), that entry needs to be commented out with a # or removed:
<nightswim> perhaps with a symlink :)
<sh0k> where is the module file?
<anto9us> Belutz: you can configure both to leave your mail on the server
<Riddell> A[D] minS: kde has all the KDE programs, kubuntu-desktop has a selection for a sensible desktop
<nightswim> assuming the windows versions uses the same mbox stuff
<Belutz> ok..
<raven3x7> trapeze tried booting into recovery mode? you could run that script there.  there might be an easier way but i cant think of anyting else right now
<nightswim> Belutz: I'd install them both
<Belutz> what about creating a shortcut folder on my desktop?
<nightswim> then mount the windows disk
<Belutz> nightswim: how to create the symlink?
<nightswim> and have the mbox on linux symlink to that one
<nightswim> ln -s
<trapeze> raven3x7 : ok thanks, i'm giving a look at the xorg.conf file right now, might be it'll help me. anyway, what's the command i should run in recovery mode???
<tiglionabbit> Belutz: ls -s whereyourelinking linkname
<cafuego> Belutz: Windows could use the Linux disk if you used say ext2 or ext3 on Linux.
<cafuego> Belutz: Or vice versa, provided you use fat32 on Windows.
<tanki> cafuego, windows can talk to ext2/3?
<raven3x7> trapeze sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<cafuego> tanki: Yep, mine does.
<Discipulus> Everyone think they can do me a favor
<Discipulus> ???
<Belutz> i already provide a fat32 partition for datashare, thx for all the answer about the thunderbird
<tanki> cafuego, while in windows you can access your ext2/ext3 partitions?
<Discipulus> open a new tab and connect to irc.freenode.com:9001 for testing, they need about 200 more users
<mk_> I'm seeing an mk5sum checksum error with Hoary's libg2c0 package. Can someone check if they can install it without problems?
<cafuego> tanki: Yes.
<tanki> cafuego, how?
<khermans> Anyone here have a video screen capture software for Linux
<cafuego> tanki: I mount my /home partition as L:
<Belutz> tiglionabbit: how do i create a shorcut folder on my desktop?
<cafuego> tanki: Let me just find the software page...
<Discipulus> mk_, what mirror are you using?
<tiglionabbit> Belutz: you mean a launcher?
<tanki> cafuego, how would you mount a linux partion if only windows is running?
<LinuxJones> khermans, like output of xorg into a video format ?
<tanki> yeah i'm guessing you're using something because i dont know of any native way in windows to do that
<cafuego> tanki: With mount.exe for windows, of course :-)
<Discipulus> ubotu, what is us mirror?
<ubotu> Discipulus: what are you talking about?
<Discipulus> !us
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Discipulus
<raven3x7> trapeze as suggested by cafuego. im not sure what -plow does though. always used this without options myself..
<Discipulus> heh
<Discipulus> damn
<khermans> LinuxJones, I want to create a demo presentation of things I am doing via my desktop
<Belutz> tiglionabbit: yup, a launcher that opening folder
<cafuego> !usrepos
<ubotu> hmm... usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Discipulus> there ya go mk_
<Zerboxx> anto9us: The .inf file used for the windows box is the one I've already tried with ndiswrapper
<tiglionabbit> Belutz: well you could make the command "nautilus /the/folder", or you could just do an ln in terminal
<mk_> tiglionabbit: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> mk_: what?
<Belutz> tiglionabbit: ok... trying it
<Discipulus> mk_, change it to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<anto9us> Zerboxx: were the rest of the files that the .inf file uses available to it?
<LinuxJones> khermans, let me have a look there was a good one that enables you to hilight a section of the screen (like an application window) and allow you to record it in divx format...let me see
<Zerboxx> anto9us: Ah, missed that part, let me try that...my mistake
<cafuego> tanki: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/
<tanki> thanks
<Belutz> tiglionabbit: i got this error: ln: `/media/datashare/': hard link not allowed for directory
<khermans> LinuxJones, was it xvidcap?  That was has segfaulted on me everytime now
<mk_> So us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken? Or is there something I'm missing?
<LinuxJones> khermans, yeah that's it
<khermans> LinuxJones, do you know how to use it?
<khermans> LinuxJones, it is not in the repos
<Belutz> tiglionabbit: i forgot to use -s :p
<tiglionabbit> Belutz: yep
<khermans> LinuxJones, and keeps making *.xwd files
<LinuxJones> khermans, you probably just need the appropriate codecs for it...ie divx or mpg
<sh0k> does ubutnu have modules.conf or modprobe.conf?
<khermans> LinuxJones, i have all the codecs...lol
<khermans> LinuxJones, have you used it frequently?
<cafuego> sh0k: modprobe.conf for 2.6 kernels, but you add configuration options in /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Zerboxx> anto9us: You may have just saved me a lot of frustration...
<LinuxJones> khermans, you have to disable the limit of frames that it records set that to 0 ....give me a sec
<khermans> there seem to be no alternatives
<LinuxJones> khermans, I have used it before lemme  install it and test it out
<sh0k> Other distributions
<sh0k> If the distribution you are using provides a configuration mechanism for audio drivers, use it to select the nvsound driver module for use with the nForce audio device. Otherwise, manually edit the module configuration file.
<sh0k> If your configuration file already contains an entry for the i810_audio, snd-intel8x0, or nvaudio drivers (open-source audio drivers that supports the nForce audio controller), that entry needs to be commented out with a # or removed:
<sh0k> and i dont know which module file
<raven3x7> do i need backports to get transcode? it does not seem to be in extras
<anto9us> Zerboxx: :)
<tanki> yeah this ext2fsb looks interesting
<kalve> i have some videos i can't view in totem. what should i do to get the codecs?
<tanki> i might give it a whirl on my laptop later this weekend if i can't get any action at the club
<kalve> anything i could just apt-get ?
<sh0k> root@candy-shop:/etc/modprobe.d # locate modprobe.conf
<sh0k> /usr/share/doc/module-init-tools/examples/generate-modprobe.conf.gz
<sh0k> /usr/share/man/man5/modprobe.conf.5.gz
<topyli> kalve: w32codecs
<khermans> LinuxJones, i have to leave work
<LinuxJones> khermans, is this for a presentation or just to help someone through the odd problem ?
<khermans> LinuxJones, can you send me a msg if you get a chance, no biggie if you dont figure it out
<raven3x7> ugh its there. dependencies seem problematic
<khermans> LinuxJones, i want to make a presentation for work
<sh0k> and i also dont have modules.conf
<khermans> LinuxJones, I am giving a demo on advanced port knocking concepts
<mk_> Thanks, switching to archive.ubuntu.com worked!
<LinuxJones> khermans, check out xnee
<LinuxJones> khermans, records actual xorg output and allows you to play it back >> http://www.gnu.org/software/xnee/
<khermans> LinuxJones, doesnt seem to allow video ouput
<topyli> sh0k: modules.conf is in /etc on this box
<raven3x7> does anyone know if transcode depends on a backports package?
<khermans> LinuxJones, looks like has to be played back on Xorg
<sh0k> ok thanks
<LinuxJones> khermans, you can take the video output from your video card that's not an issue..or is it :)
<cikilin> have some pbs
<nedens> cccc
<khermans> LinuxJones, hehe this is so dumb -- im going to have to output my Linux screen to my DVD recorder, rip the DVD, and make a video!!!!
<cikilin> how i fix gnome panel?
<khermans> LinuxJones, msg me if you find any better solutions -- thanks!!!
<kalve> when i rightclick the desktop i get 'open terminal' on the context menu. where can i chandeb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Belutz> tiglionabbit: in nautilus --> edit --> preferences --> display, you can see the date format, i always get 'WIT' as a suffix, like 'Sat 16 Jul 2005 04:55:38 AM WIT, what is the 'WIT' in there?
<nedens> do someone knows how to se firewall on this ubuntu?
<kalve> shit. i hate this touchpad..
<Almindor> hello, is there a way to convert a filesystem?
<Almindor> I just found out ReiserFS has problems with certain programs ;(
<kalve> when i rightclick the desktop i get 'open terminal' on the context menu. where can i change what command is run when i click it?
<topyli> cikilin: how is it broken?
<max__> Yeah I think I remember reading that ReiserFS is stricly experimental with Ubuntu.
<max__> Strictly, rather.
<LinuxJones> khermans, vnc2swf records vnc output to flash format beyond that I am out of ideas :)
<nedens> do someone knows how to set firewall on this ubuntu, please?
<Belutz> topily: in nautilus --> edit --> preferences --> display, you can see the date format, i always get 'WIT' as a suffix, like 'Sat 16 Jul 2005 04:55:38 AM WIT, what is the 'WIT' in there? could you check yours to see what's the suffix in yours?
<Almindor> max__, well I just figured that Neverwinter Nights take 30 seconds to load because of it ;(
<Almindor> among other things
<max__> Yeah, thats definitely no fun...
<raven3x7> nedens apt-get install firestarter
<max__> Unfortunately I don't know about filesystem conversion, if its possible to do so and preserve data.
<nedens> thans raven3x7 :)
<topyli> Belutz: EEST
<nedens> thanks raven3x7 :)
#ubuntu 2005-07-21
<raven3x7> nedens youre welcome
<vexer_> I can't play MP3's on Hoary ??
<Belutz> topyli: do i have to restart after changing the time zone? because i always get 'WIT' when i'm changing the time zone, even to US
<topyli> vexer_: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<drspin> hey all -- I just bought a 5.1 speaker system for my SB Live! card -- how do I get the center/subwoofer channel to work??
<topyli> Belutz: i'm not sure but it's hard to believe you need to reboot
<cikilin> topyli look my cursor(mouse)is runing by itself and opening windows
<nedens> package not found (firestarter)?
<Belutz> topyli: yup, that's why... is that a bug also?
<nedens> where to look
<nedens> for it
<vexer_> topyli, there is no gstreamer0.8-mad under apt-get but there are a bunch of other ones :)
<cikilin> and is moving panels up down
<cikilin> can u help me?
<topyli> Belutz: i guess you need to logout and login. don't know really
<topyli> cikilin: that doesn't sound like a panel problem
<cikilin> i thought that is
<cikilin> what kind of pb is that?
<topyli> cikilin: well, sounds like a mouse problem to me :)
<cikilin> is moving by him self
<raven3x7> nedens you probably need additional repositories. http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<cikilin> and opening closing aplications
<Belutz> topyli: ok, i'll try that after i finish updating ubuntu, need to check the time for all indonesian city before reporting
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, please don't recommend ubuntguide
<topyli> Belutz: ok, it'll help
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, there is a wiki page for that
<nedens> thanks raven
<raven3x7> Burgundavia, why?
<drspin> anyone know how to get the center channel to work on my sound blaster live?
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, factaually incorrect info, with no explanations
<nedens> 3x7
<tanki> good question spin, i have the same problem
<topyli> cikilin: i don't know. it's either mouse settings or the mouse itself
<cikilin> ok
<cikilin> 10x
<raven3x7> Burgundavia well its not perfect but its easy to use. searching ubuntu wiki is difficult even if it is more accurate.
<cikilin> how can i seee in the panel yhw windows?
<raven3x7> i will not recommend it if that is a problem though
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, there are good wiki pages out there and ubotu will point you to them
<topyli> ah, new gnome journal is here
<Burgundavia> !addingrepos
<ubotu> Burgundavia: I give up, what is it?
<Burgundavia> !mp3
<ubotu> I don't know, Burgundavia
<anto9us> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<raven3x7> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<marsh> hey.
<marsh> I'm a bit pissed...
<marsh> and tell me if I'm being an arrogant bastard but...
<BobaFett> Hey guys ... I'm having a bit of an annoying problem, I'm sure it's really easy to solve, but I haven't found it anywhere... How do I get Ubuntu's Terminal to show the MoTD? I can't find the option anywhere! :(
<cikilin> i can see a window witch is opened only with alt+tab and i want to see it down how?
<anto9us> marsh: many people will read that as being annoyed
<marsh> what do youz guys see as the goal of linux/unix/debian/freesource stuff?
<Burgundavia> marsh, provide high-quality free software for all
<marsh> anto9us, yeah, true anto, true...
<raven3x7> !eagleusb
<ubotu> Wish i knew, raven3x7
<raven3x7> !eagle
<ubotu> raven3x7: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<anto9us> marsh: freedom of ideas, knowledge and technological tools, a level playing field irrespective of wealth
<marsh> Burgundavia, I reckon theres a thing for getting new people to understand the ease of freedom on their machine...?
<vexer_> I was just told to install gstreamer0.8-mad to be able to play MP3's.. but I can't find that in apt-get.. what can  I do?
<Burgundavia> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Burgundavia> vexer ^^
<mattyJ> how do you install a .deb file?
<marsh> I'm seeing it as a education of the many to the freedom of the machine sort of angle...
<nightswim> dpkg -i fsfsdf.deb
<mrd`> dpkg -i foo.deb
<Burgundavia> sudo dpkg -i, but what are you installing?
<BobaFett> matty3: dpkg .i package_name
<BobaFett> Hey guys ... I'm having a bit of an annoying problem, I'm sure it's really easy to solve, but I haven't found it anywhere... How do I get Ubuntu's Terminal to show the MoTD? I can't find the option anywhere! :(
<cikilin> i can see a window witch is opened only with alt+tab and i want to see it down
<mrd`> BobaFett: MoTD?
<cikilin> how do that?
<ed1t> MOTD = message of the day
<mattyJ> i need to install dpkg first then?
<ed1t> he prolly means like a greeting when he opens a terminal window
<marsh> because lets face it, the trrue fredom must be keyboard shortcuts  and knowledge of basic customisation in little scripts & stuff...
<to|m> has anyone GMAILFS with ubuntu running? and when how? ;)
<wolki> cikilin: waht do you mean, you want to see it down? what window is it?
<marsh> and people knowing how to do it..?
<marsh> like a sort of...
<BobaFett> mrd: message of the day ... you know ... /etc/motd :)
<raven3x7> mattyj you should already have that
<to|m> I asked oncle google, but he didn't say it 2 me:(
<mrd`> BobaFett: Add 'cat /etc/motd' to your ~/.bashrc?
<cikilin> wolki i wanna see it in the panel when i minimize it
<anto9us> marsh: I think true freedom lies in running software that has no nasty little spy stuff in there
<BobaFett> ~/.bashrc ... that's: sudo gedit /.bashrc , then inserting cat /etc/motd ?
<marsh> drawing them out of their microsoft shells into the power of actually using their machine as a machine not as a channelsurfing machine
<_DuDe_> is making his EggDrop bot (compiling as we speak)
<to|m> does the gmailfs package run ?
<BobaFett> I'm sorry, I got kinda lost there :)
<wolki> cikilin: this should be true for most windows in ubuntu. which one doesnt?
<mrd`> BobaFett: No, just gedit ~/.bashrc
<cikilin> all
<Burgundavia> anto9us, like the new acrobat reader 7?
<cikilin> they are hiding
<marsh> auto, but what about the people getting involved,
<marsh> orthe getting people involved rather...
<marsh> ?
<MeltedDuron> lo
<cikilin> wolki
<anto9us> Burgundavia: exactly that, yes, typical of many binary applications, you simply have no idea what they're designed to do besides what features they list
<wolki> cikilin: just an idea... right click on the panel, add to panel, and add a window list
<BobaFett> cat /etc/motd ... just like that, inside .bashrc ... that worked like a charm
<BobaFett> Thanks, mrd! :)
<MeltedDuron> i just got my ubuntu discs, man this kicks ass...
<mrd`> BobaFett: Do me a favor real quickly though... in a terminal run 'sh echo hi'.
<cikilin> 10x
<mrd`> Does it print out just 'hi' or does it print the motd too?
<BobaFett> LOL ... umm ... that's suppoosed to .. display 'hi' in the terminal?
<BobaFett> like a script and stuff? O.o ooooo!
<BobaFett> Let's see :)
<mrd`> Er, sh -e 'echo hi'
<anto9us> marsh: subject to a code of conduct, everyone is welcome to get involved
<mrd`> sh -ce 'echo hi'
* mrd` sucks.
<kbrooks> yeap
<marsh> to cut a long story short, how hard would it be to put little notes on the baseline in the foot of config windows (the menu driven ones) the name of the files in which the switches are set?
<Absenth> evening all.
<MeltedDuron> you think i could install ubuntu on a P1 lappy with 16mb of ram?
<BobaFett> Evening :)
<kbrooks> No!
<Absenth> This is a long shot, but I don't suppose anyone here knows much about IPSO?
<kbrooks> MeltedDuron, i wouldnt.
<MeltedDuron> okies thx...
<_DuDe_> ./racbot: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_DuDe_> make: *** [modegg]  Error 127
<BobaFett> mrd: /bin/echo cant execute binary file
<_DuDe_> ahhhhhh, hel[p
<BobaFett> it seems to be looking for simething inside /bin/echo :D
<kbrooks> MeltedDuron, swap counts
<Absenth> MeltedDuron, it's painfully slow on a P2 233 w256mb ram
<kbrooks> swap is slow
<wolki> cikilin: did it work?
<MeltedDuron> you think DSL is good for it?
<kbrooks> MeltedDuron, yes
<amortal> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-panel/xfce4-panel_4.2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<marsh> this seems to be my problem with trying to get anywhere (struggling for 3&half years now & still shit... and never enough time to get on it & not get distracted &..
<mrd`> BobaFett: Did you try running: sh -ce 'echo hi'
<MeltedDuron> okies thnx *downloads and burns cd*
<marsh> oh fuck...
<marsh> I'm rabling..
<BobaFett> Yes, mrd :)
<anto9us> marsh: you mean in nautilus?
<_DuDe_> hheellpp
<BobaFett> displays 'hi' in the old Atari800XL way :)
<mrd`> BobaFett: Ah, good.
<amortal> and when i download xfce4-panel from us.archive it gives me
* mrd` thought you said it printed an error.
<Absenth> it's borderline painfully cold inside this room.
<amortal> dpkg: error processing xfce4-panel_4.2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<amortal>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<BobaFett> mrd: now, thanks to you, my bash'll have a new welcome joke every day :)
<BobaFett> thanks a bunch, guys! :) take care!
<mrd`> BobaFett: You can also run fortune instead to get a random quote each time.
<_DuDe_> ./racbot: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_DuDe_> make: *** [modegg]  Error 127
<marsh> anto - no.. I'm thinking more of config programs... ie: theres a menu driven config gui to make new terminal styles/profiles in term...
<_DuDe_> HELP ME@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!
<highvoltage> that sounds like a cry for help.
<marsh> is it possible to have the nameof the edited file in there, get people switchiing from mouse to keyboard?
<amortal> are there problems with the repos' today?
* marsh thinks that the mouse is restrictive and slow...
<marsh> auto9?
<mrd`> _DuDe_: What's 'dpkg -l tcl8.4' say?
<anto9us> marsh: hmm.. I think the idea of many of the developers of guis is to protect the user from those things
<_DuDe_> gtg
<_DuDe_> I'll bbl
<marsh> (or more to the point, makeing ot easier for me to investigate the conf files without having to search for them...
<raven3x7|away> amoral remove the us. simply use the archive.ubuntu.org. us. has been broken for several days
<marsh> anto - how do you mean, protect?
<chi> how can i mount partitions over a network without samba?
<anto9us> marsh: protect their brains from exploding :)
<amortal> thanks raven
<marsh> I see it as coming out to a people that are very led and are too slow & lazy to get involved...
<chi> cant i just mount them from fstab?
<marsh> what they need is motivating.
<marsh> they need to have a bit of power to interest them
<axis> I'm not sure of Happy is a regular around here, but he really saved my hide.
<axis> if anybody here see's him, tell him MOFAT says THANKYOU very VERY much
<marsh> and with the mouse/gui world they're not getting anything more than windows
<marsh> .
<axis> and thankyou to everybody else in this ubuntu community
<axis> i think this is a great project
<axis> cheers
<marsh> if they are constantly reminded of where the conf files are, then they'll start to investigate.
<anto9us> marsh: I don't think computers should be restricted to only the literate or tech savvy, I disagree with you
<marsh> auto.... no...
<marsh> I'm not dissing the gui thing.
<marsh> I think it is an amazing environtment
<marsh> but do you aggree that is it often quicker, faster and less rsi if you can talk to your system rather than just select menu options?
<to|m> no1 with gmailfs here?
<to|m> hmm
<anto9us> marsh: depends how tired I am, sometimes I have jamais vu and can't even remember my own name, never mind the paramaters for a samba mount
<marsh> there appears to me to be (and the ubuntu environment is the one I choose to be in because they are further above it than others I have tried)
<marsh> yeah, anto9us my ramble is that i think that there is a class division between newbee & experienced user
<marsh> ( that was the 'not so much ubuntu' thing
<holycow> well well well
<holycow> changing the admin password on linux is easier than on winders
<holycow> ehe
<anto9us> marsh: yeah, things will level out though, time will take care of that :)
<holycow> -_-
<Spec> Is there a linux game where you're a ship at the bottom of the screen and lots of ships come from the top down, and you can shoot unlimited shots, and get upgrades, and acquire bombs...
<holycow> 'recovering' i mean
<marsh> theres a massive class division and coder do seem to hold a contempt-ish kindda attitude towards n00bs & force them out into the big void of google for endless reading to find the answers to questioned...
<LinuxJones> Spec, chromium
<marsh> but if the config file names are 'advertised' in menu's & things...
<holycow> marsh, not really, there actually happens to be a 'right way' and a 'wrong way' to do things
<Spec> LinuxJones: ah, that's it, thanks
<LinuxJones> Spec, lots of fun :)
<holycow> coders expect the user to come ready with being prepared to 'do it the right way'
<anto9us> marsh: I don't find most coders like that, maybe you've just been unlucky
<marsh> holycow - explain..?
<holycow> marsh, well first, noobs are a very arrogant presumptous bunch overall
<holycow> especially the windows users
<holycow> almost all of them come with a whole pile of baggage
<Burgundavia> that isn't true
<Spec> Can Ubuntu support multiple-user-logins in X, like XP, where you can switch user?
<Kyral> They speak of "drivers" and "reboots"
<Burgundavia> it is reasonable for someone to expect a computer to act logically
<holycow> which is usually labeled 'the customer is right, therefore even if i am completelly wrong i will stillinsist that i am right"
<Kyral> it scares me
<Burgundavia> Spec, better than xp
<MegaManII> linux was the first to do that Spec
<Burgundavia> Spec, xp only supports one user logged in at the same time, ubuntu can have as many as your have hardware
<marsh> holycow - but do you have a sympathy for them?
<holycow> the second problem is the willingness of the user to actually learn
<holycow> yes of course
<kbrooks> XP is not "multiuser"
<Kyral> I help newbies to the point where I think they know enough
<holycow> i take copious amounts of time to help them overcome their baggage
<Kyral> or until they piss me off.
<Kyral> then I need to play UT2k4 before I kill them
<holycow> marsh, perhaps you are talking about arrogance?>
<Spec> Burgundavia: So I can press two buttons, and have my processes running in the background, and have someone else log in, spawn their apps, switch user, and go back to my X?
<marsh> do you think they would be happier, more comfortable
<marsh> holycow, from the coders..?
<marsh> yeah... possibly.
<Burgundavia> Spec, yes and breezy has a fast user switching applet
<holycow> *nod*
<Spec> Burgundavia: Is there a way to get to GDM without logging out/ending all your apps?
<marsh> but I'm finding that the searches for answers are gonna be mostly in the config files..
<Burgundavia> Spec, applications-->sys tools-->new logi8n
<holycow> gotta go again
<anto9us> Spec: Applications | System Tools | New Login
<jasontech> What username do I used to access CUPS at localhost:631
<Spec> ah hah
<Spec> So I have to use F7/F8 to switch between the Xs?
<Spec> or is there a different way?
<sizzam> i want to see what xfce looks like, i installed it via apt-get,  how do i switch to that environment?
* marsh is still ont he thing for adverts for config files & possibly even "links to the relevent parts" of the config files to give n00bs th ability to learn 'on tap'
<naliothatwork> sizzam at the login screen
<^thehatsrule^> sizzam: choose xfce at login screen, if its not there use startxfce4
<sizzam> naliothatwork:  i clicked session, but theres no choice there
<naliothatwork> sizzam you can chooose your session type
<jeanjean> hoe kan ik xfce toevoegen bij gdm ?
<sizzam> do i have to reboot the entire machine after i install xfce?
<marsh> *answers to searches
<Spec> I know how to spawn multiple Xs like that, but is there an easier way to switch between users, or is it just two Xs running and you have to use ctrl+alt+f[7-8]  to change user?
<sizzam> so that it becomes a choice in sessions
<jeanjean> how can i add xfce to gdm
<marsh> sizzam possibly something along the lines of switchdesk?
<naliothatwork> sizzam open one of the .desktop files READONLY in /usr/share/xsessions and use it for a template to make one for your xfce4
<sizzam> thanks
<naliothatwork> sizzam SAVE AS xfce4.desktop
<Tyche> Hello
<Tyche> A little off base here, but I'm looking for a secure email system that isn't sendmail
<Tyche> Qmail is way to difficult for me to get working
<Tyche> any other ideas?
<Burgundavia> Tyche, postfix
<decaf> Tyche: postfix
<kbrooks> why postfix?
* kbrooks rolls his eyes
<Burgundavia> designed to be secure by default?
<marsh> they're all a nightmare to me...
<anto9us> Spec: that's correct, it's a new X, you can nest a session in the current X session if you install xnest
<marsh> I spent two months trying to get mutt to pick up & send on my pop3 email...
<Burgundavia> Spec, really cool things you can do with X --> http://userful.com/?
<marsh> ended up with no hair and no idea how to get it to work :(
<marsh> makes me sad :...
<marsh> :(...
<dave123> hi folks, everytime i ran the update manager i get a message saying : the following packages could not be installed : mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<benkong2> hey guys i can't get into webmin with root or user id now I have a server lock too many authentication failures. How can I fix this?
<Luakagon> hey I want to copy CD music to my hard drive as a .wav file but its not working, but it works for .ogg file format, using Sound Juicer
<mrd`> Burgundavia: Does that actually have anything to do with X's network transparency?
<Burgundavia> mrd`, no
<Burgundavia> merely multiheaded stuff, impossible in windows
<anto9us> marsh: the goal of ubuntu is to be for human beings and there's a lot of bounties for good guis for that kind of stuff, it's going to get easier
<naliothatwork> Luakagon use grip
<Luakagon> ok
<boga>  is there some kind of script that will install LAMP automatically?
<dave123> is there a reason why i cant updare firefox through update manager? i get an error everytime
<Phinite> anto9us: a nice to have would be a port of dvdshrink for ubuntu... that and my wireless are the only reasons I have to keep a winxp partition :)
<naliothatwork> boga there is a wiki on LAMP
<mrd`> What's dvdshrink?
<naliothatwork> mrd a dvd > xvid proggy
<zorba64> boga: you could alsa try xampp for something easy
<Phinite> it allows you to take your dvd movies and compress them and burn them on a regular dvd, I back up everything we own with it so the kids don't scratch the good ones
<MegaManII> Phinite i imagine you have a broadcom chipset for your wireless?
<glick> hey after i installed ubuntu from the cdrom how do i correctly set up my repository sources?
<mrd`> Hm.
<Phinite> ipw2200 actually :)
<Phinite> MegaManII: it's driving me nuts.
<MegaManII> never used them
<Phinite> I've managed to screw it up fairly well, heh.  actually, it all seems to be working, but it doesn't connect to wep
<dave123> glick: everything you need to know about starting up ubuntu can be found in the unofficial guide here: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<MegaManII> you know what an ndiswrapper is right?
<naliothatwork> dave123 you are killin me
<naliothatwork> glick, use the wiki.ubuntu.com
<dave123> naliothatwork: what did i do? :(
<MegaManII> Phinite try using ndiswrapper. it lets you run windows drivers on linux
<Phinite> yes.  others have connected it with normal connections, I've followed the instructions, just have to wait for some answers to a posting, others have had the same error I am
<naliothatwork> dave123 the ubuntuguide is not good on some of its topics
<zorba64> yes glick, rather the wiki than "unofficial"
<anto9us> Phinite: I think it's doable on linux, dvdrip and k3b
<Phinite> MegaManII: if I can't get it running this way, I will be doing that this weekend
<dave123> shoot, i used that guide for everything
<naliothatwork> dave123 new users may not be able to tell the good info from the bad
<Phinite> I really don't want to bother booting into windows just to use the wireless in the office
<dave123> dave123: but i dont get it, its so ncely put together and it all works
<Phinite> dvdrip and k3b?  I'll look at those now
<MegaManII> Phinite ndiswrapper worked from my broadcom. its alitle slower then native, but works
<dave123> dave123: im really a noob, so :P, can you explain why its bad? maybe i should reinstall then if it gives wrong advice
<naliothatwork> dave123 there have been some users who have had their systems rendered unusable following the 'guide
<Razor-X> naliothatwork: what parts?
<wolki> dave123: if everything works, no need to reinstall
<dave123> dave123: wow, i did not know that, good thing you told me, im gonna stop telling people to read it then :P
<naliothatwork> Razor-X i'm surprised you of all peeps ask that
<Phinite> MegaManII: slow I'm not so worried about, I just need to connect to terminal services in the office
<dave123> dave123: i got so many people in my schol to install ubuntu and theyre all more nooby than i am, so i got them all reading that guide
<zorba64> dave123: just use it carefully...it doesnt give thorough explainations as to what u r doung and why
<snikker> hi, i'got a problem with the screen saver... it don't remember xscreensaver preferences...
<zorba64> read the wiki in conjunction with it
<dave123> zorba64: i will, thank you, img onna start reading it now to see what i screwed up
<marsh> anto9us, yeah - thinks what I'm saying is that my money is on the one that does the adviertising of the config files (or areas of them via links), more advertising of keyboard shortcut settings (next to all options in the gui menu's - along with a shortcutto the line in the config file to change it - possibly with a small help/list-of-options for entries note when the mouse hovers), and shortcuts to the 'change keys' bits of t
<marsh> he config files etc.
<anto9us> Phinite: does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning' show your AP?
<marsh> bridging the gap.
<marsh> !
<ubotu> marsh: Bugger all, i dunno
<glick> i get errors about not being able to connect to certain servers when i do apt-get update
<marsh> ?
<zorba64> you may not have "screwed up" anything...read for why and if there is no explaination, then take it with a grain of salt
<naliothatwork> dave123 repositorys
<glick> are some of the servers down or something?
<anto9us> marsh: yeah, I think it will take time, it's like building a bridge from 2 sides of the river and getting them to meet in the middle
<dave123> naliothatwork: so i go to the documentartion and check their version of how the repositories should be set up?
<zorba64> i have used the guide...it is very useful, but it is not the be all and end all...
<Atlas95> hello, anyone have a logitech cordless keyboard?
<glick> are some of the default repostry servers down?
<dave123> how do i send a message to someone in irc, without having to copy and paste their name and putting colon n front of it? :|
<Atlas95> i have do a mistake and my keycode keyboard are wrong
<tims> I'm using logitech cordless
<Atlas95> i want to do how to reset them
<highvoltage> dave123: you type the first few letters ant tab?
<anto9us> dave123: pressing tab will autocomplete a nick for you
<highvoltage> s/ant/and
<surly> hey all, why is my volume so low in ubuntu?
<glick> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg
<glick>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<surly> and how do i fix it?
<Atlas95> tims, have you all your touch running?(sorry for my bad englsih)
<lsuactiafner> surly : put the volume up.. alsamixer
<dave123> anto9us: thank you
<anto9us> dave123: you can tab multiple times to cycle through matches too
<dave123> anto9us: this tab thing is pretty useful, thank you
<lsuactiafner> surly : then alsactl store
<lsuactiafner> to keep the settings..
<dave123> how can ubuntu update my firefox if its running :|
<dave123> i just did that, and i dunno how
<mrd`> Until you restart, you're still using the old version.
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : becuase it just overwrites the binary and the binary aint locked
<mrd`> *restart firefox
<surly> lsauctiafner: "sudo alsactl" ???
<lsuactiafner> surly : yeh
<dave123> lsuactiafner: how can it not be locked when its running?
<mrd`> Linux isn't b0rked like Windows.  You can overwrite running executable without the operating system bitching at you.
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : your pc has ram..
<mrd`> dave123: It gets loaded into memory when it starts, and then the file isn't needed anymore.
<lsuactiafner> and it aint windows..
<lsuactiafner> i have ut2004 loaded into ram on boot.. starts in seconds lol
<lsuactiafner> but thats crazy..
<lsuactiafner> lol
<dave123> mrd`: thats pretty awsome
<lsuactiafner> if i keep apt-get upgrade current would i need to update much for breezy?
<dave123> is it generally a bad idea to compile form the source? i heard most people say just use the apt-get, but what if you cant find the thing you need in the repositories?
<highvoltage> lsuactiafner: yes, apt will only use the hoary-security stuff.
<mrd`> lsuactiafner: You mean you're keeping up to date with hoary or breezy?
<highvoltage> you will need to change to the breezy source when it's released.
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : then compile form source, i think its a good idea, but ubuntu ppl discourages it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just some humor for you guys and gals ^_^ =----> http://pastebin.com/314220
<highvoltage> or- you could switch to breezy when it becomes stablish.
<mrd`> dave123: If you're not experienced compiling stuff, stick with apt.  But if you're interested in experimenting (and possibly breaking stuff), go for it.
<zorba64> lsuactiafner, breezy will bite your butt right now
<lsuactiafner> hoary, but when breezy comes out i want to upgrade.. but would it be like 300mb to upgrade or 600mb all over?
<dave123> mrd`: yea i liek breaking stuff and then spending hours trying to fix it,
<mrd`> lsuactiafner: Yeah.  Pretty much everything will have updaed.
<dave123> byt he way is there like a known problem with firefox in ubuntu? i updated it and its still 1.0.2
<surly> lsauctiafner: that's not working. volume is waaaaay too low. anything else?
<lsuactiafner> heh, since i downloaded the iso on a 4k/s dialup.. and a futher 800mb of libs/development packages..
<mrd`> dave123: No, but they only update stuff in security if it's really important.
<anto9us> dave123: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how much of breezy is busted?
<lsuactiafner> surly : nope, just put every alsa meter way up, press right till you are @ the end of all the meters
<lsuactiafner> aumix -v 100 might also help
<tanki> how's the clock comming along, church
<zorba64> lsuactiafner, it will be 100's of mb
<lsuactiafner> if aumix is installed.. doubt it is..
<mrd`> ChurcH_of_FoamY: X is pretty messed up... so is the latest kernel (at least for me and a few other people).
<surly> lsauctiafner: done. can i apt-get aumix?
<dave123> anto9us: i just added everything to my repositories, :| was i not supposed to?
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, X is somewhat working. No restricted modules of .12
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tanki it's comin along
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, xorg is screwed...u really dont want to unless u enjoy pain
<tanki> coolies
<lsuactiafner> surly : yeh.. but aumix put pcm up.. wouldnt make much of a differance but seems you dont have a choice..
<lsuactiafner> put volume of speakers up?
<anto9us> dave123: yes, it's better to find what you want in there than to compile from source
<lsuactiafner> and what are you using to play files?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wonders if he should test it on another computer to save his box
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, good idea, dont screw your good setup
<surly> lsauctiafner: it installed 2.8.12
<lsuactiafner> i have a script to download+compile latest mplayer cvs everyday.. source has uses..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> only problem is no cd rom is it possible to set up ubuntu on a computer that has network boot?
<lsuactiafner> surly : run aumix -v 100
<dave123> lsuactiafner: everyday?  is that really necessary?
<tanki> dave123, if it's automated why not?
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : no. but its automated.. so its no bother..
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, sure, it is poss, but you will have to read up on it
<mrd`> tanki: Because sometimes the code in CVS breaks.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and where would i do that?
<dave123> lsuactiafner: you must be one die hard fan of mplayer
<lsuactiafner> mplayer -rootwin (:
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, the wiki...where else
<lsuactiafner> its my background..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !wiki
<benkong2> could someone tell me how to change webmin password for root? I have not changed ubuntu since installation so I can only sudo and webmin won't go
<tanki> mrd`, i'm sure dave probably took that into account and added the appropriate code to his script to not keep going on with the install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<tanki> i mean lsuactiafner
<mrd`> tanki: I don't necessarily mean the code doesn't compile.
<anto9us> benkong2: sudo passwd then completely remove and reinstall webmin
<dave123> tanki: how can you prevent your script from installing broken code? unless you write some kind of super inteligent script or something
<mrd`> dave123: 'make install' won't do anything if 'make' failed.
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for netboot
<mrd`> It's trivial.
<benkong2> anto9us, ok thanks
<tanki> ^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> found it ^_^
<dave123> mrd`: what if thhey have code that compiles, but works incorrectly?
<surly> lsauctiafner: seems to have helped. thanks.
<benkong2> antix,  sudo passwd enables root user?
<mrd`> dave123: That was my point.
<jasontech> Anyone know how to make Evolution automatically turn on the signature?
<lsuactiafner> benkong2 :type in your user passwd
<anto9us> benkong2: yes
<mrd`> dave123: Sorry, I guess I misunderstood you the same way tanki did me.
<tanki> mrd`, well you would have to ask lsu that.. i'm sure it doesn't phase him either way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow thats um complicated >.<
<dave123> mrd`: its like recursive misunderstanding something
<benkong2> lsuactiafner, anto9us ; thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> involes screwing with stuf that i don't want to
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : if error 1 occurs make install fails.. easy as that
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, looks a little dont it?...have fun with it
<lsuactiafner> and using a cvs has the risk of broken support, but its been a month and mplayer works everyday when i wake up
<mrd`> CVS archives getting broken into isn't an unheard of scenario.  I'd rather not rely on code compiled from it in an automatic script.
<tanki> mrd`, i didn't misunderstand you, sorry..
<lsuactiafner> the developers are pretty good
<jg123> hi  -- have a question about audio -- getting desktop sounds -- but no sound in flash or jave -- and cant play mp3
<dave123> lsuactiafner: maybe then just havnt changed the cvs then in a month
<lsuactiafner> cvs also has more options than releases.
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well, you can follow it through, or wait until xorg probs are sorted out
<lsuactiafner> mrd` : if cvs fails i just run make install from my pre7..
<tanki> mrd`, he's using cvs, i think he knows that means it might be unstable at times, that's sort of an assumption
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think i'll waite lo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<dave123> lsuactiafner: i always rather wait until they througly test something, than download the source that might break something
<lsuactiafner> they dont break things..
<zorba64> ChurcH_of_FoamY, check the breezy forum and follow what is happening, thats what I am doing...not going there until it settles down a bit
<lsuactiafner> for most packages thats a sound and very reasonable attitude..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<lsuactiafner> but mplayer is differnt
<IIIEars> Hello! :)   - created mount points in /media/hdb1  and added the ntfs drive ro to fstab. installed libntfs5 and ntfs progs. (need a windows file for these?) It says i don't have permission to view the drive.  Do i need to add something to users and groups?
<dave123> yea mplayer is definitely my facourite thing in linux, everytime i cant play somewthing in windows i run it in mplayer in ubuntu
<dave123> shoot i said the w* word
<IIIEars> mplayer is great
<lsuactiafner> mplayer is the most downloaded program on freshmeat.net
<jg123> hi  -- have a question about audio -- getting desktop sounds -- but no sound in flash or jave -- and cant play mp3 -- installed xmms  no luck -- just have onboard sound 'card;
<IIIEars> the Bill "G" word is also censored here too ;)
<tanki> mrd`, you might like openbsd then
<dave123> yea thats why i get so nervous everytime i see news about european patent laws and stuff, they said on their site they might go down
<mrd`> tanki: Just because I don't want to automatically compile stuff from source nightly?
<lsuactiafner> if mplayer closed down i wont be able to run linux when codecs go old
<tanki> i think you're misunderstanding me again
<IIIEars> How do i add an ntfs drive?
<dave123> yea , why is there so mcuh confiusion here
<IIIEars> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<tanki> weekend is upon us dave
<mrd`> tanki: Sorry, why do you think I'd like OpenBSD?
<lsuactiafner> <iive> then you should know that an developer that commits code that breaks compilation is punished.
<tanki> pent up sexual tension
<lsuactiafner> <iive> usually by drinking 10l coca-cola, or other drink he mostly dislikes.
<dave123> yea everyone is very tired, hahaa,
<lsuactiafner> is mplayer code he is refering to
<dave123> pent up anger toward supervisor too
<lsuactiafner> freebsd aint too bad, but i dont like the console, cant use alt left right to switch consoles
<lsuactiafner> and linux nvidia support is much better
<tanki> mrd`, i figured you were a stickler for security.. because i've never heard someone address the idea of mplayer's cvs being compromised as a reason to not automate a weekly or daily patch process
<dave123> if anyone tells me what im supposed to do to get firefox 1.04 i will pray for his soul for 2 consecutive days
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : 1.0.5 is out
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : and the binary package from mozilla doenst install cleanly on ubuntu..
<dave123> well, i have 1.02
<mrd`> tanki: Well, I just don't see the benefits of having mplayer up to date daily as great enough for any possible problems as unlikely as they are.
<tanki> mrd, it could also be lsu's attempt at getting deeper into shell scripting and trying to automate out the boredom bits from his daily routine too.. that's a good way to apply stuff you've read in some dusty doc
<lsuactiafner> so you need to create a chroot of another system with a more recent glibc version
<dj28> dave123: i think the 1.02 version in ubuntu's repositories are really patched to the level of 1.04 but they forgot to change the version #
<dj28> i think i saw that on the forums
<dj28> dave123: if you check the forums, it shows a way to get around that by changing the version #
<dj28> it's a pain when going to firefox's site for extensions
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : about:config change the version number to log onto mozilla to get plugins
<dj28> it won't let you if you're not up to date
<jg123> <--new to linux       hi  -- have a question about audio -- getting desktop sounds -- but no sound in flash or java -- and cant play mp3 -- installed xmms  no luck -- just have onboard sound 'card;
<dave123> dj28: yea i saw something too, but do we have to do anythign as users? like change some config file or something, or just let it be 1.02. i dont feel safe at night sleeping knowong i have unpatched software
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : type about:config in url bar
<lsuactiafner> jg123 : alsamixer
<dave123> ok i did
<GMachine_24> it's better than having a wireless camera in the bathroom at starbucks . . . .
<GMachine_24> sorry. wrong window.
<lsuactiafner> wth GMachine_24?
<dave123> lsuactiafner: what do i do now :|
<GMachine_24> i don' t multitask well
<lsuactiafner> dave123 : type version or 1.0.2 and change it to 1.0.5
<jg123> pretend like your are talking to a fairly inteligent bowl of porridge --- i need alsamixer to get sound squared away?
<lsuactiafner> never done it myself since i run ff in another linux distribution chroot
<dave123> lsuactiafner: ok , thanks you
<dj28> app.version
<lsuactiafner> jg123 : yeh type alsamixer and up the volume
<jg123> type it where    lol
<lsuactiafner> just type
<lsuactiafner> oh
<lsuactiafner> err
<lsuactiafner> in a terminal
<Rubin> howcome the beep-music-player's svg icon fails to load in some parts of gnome but not others?
<dave123> tanki: im out, have a great weekend
<lsuactiafner> Rubin : hidden gnome AI trying to establish contact..
<dj28> Rubin: heh i just noticed that myself
<Rubin> lsuactiafner: should i kill it or introduce myself?
<lsuactiafner> try sweet talkin it into displayin your icon..
<Rubin> dj28: i went so far as to use image magick to convert it to a png and it STILL wont work.
<Rubin> also changed the name thingking bmp.svg was confusing gnome
<dj28> yea i just installed it today and noticed that it doesn't show up in the menu
<dj28> the icon, that is
<Rubin> dj28: drag it to the top bar, and then hit properties on it
<Rubin> it shows up in there, but also gives an error..
<IIIEars> Why image magice and not GIMP?
<Rubin> IIIEars: cmdline seemed faster (and was)
<dj28> yea i see. it says failed to load image
<Rubin> dj28: but its there.. right?
<AlbanianLord> ok pals
<IIIEars> Thanks :0
<lsuactiafner> IIIEars : convert is commandline.. easier..
<AlbanianLord> quick question
<dj28> yea
<dj28> it shows up
<Rubin> dj28: im going with lsuactiafner on this one.
<AlbanianLord> recently installed kde, and the sound doesnt work
<dj28> heh
<AlbanianLord> but it works fine on  gnome
<IIIEars> << - still rrecovering from a decade long Windows handicap. - lol
<jg123> lsuactiafner,   got the alsamixer up   -- upped volume --- still no sound in xmms playing mp3 --- actually jams and i have to force shut it down
<Rubin> AlbanianLord: you need to learn about sound daemons
<AlbanianLord> teach me then
<AlbanianLord> I am here to learn
<lsuactiafner> jg123 : click on xmms, find preferances, find output device, change from alsa or oss or something to something else..
<AlbanianLord> you up to it Rubin?
<lsuactiafner> AlbanianLord : #kubuntu or something
<AlbanianLord> ok
<AlbanianLord> thanks
<lsuactiafner> heh
<jg123> lsuactiafner,    hot damn -- got MP3 playing --- now i can keep linux   (LOL)
<jg123> thanks
<lsuactiafner> nice -n -10 make -j 3 just kicked in
<lsuactiafner> funny
<lsuactiafner> keyboard input laggin
<lsuactiafner> np
<lsuactiafner>  01:37:55 up 2 days, 11:17, 19 users,  load average: 7.45, 3.62, 2.30
<omerniaz> Hello All..
<omerniaz> need a lil help with the X
<omerniaz> xorg
<Rubin> spill it
<lsuactiafner> lol Rubin
<zorba64> omerniaz,  speak my son
<omerniaz> I have a HP Pavilion DV4049EA
<omerniaz> Notebook..
<Rubin> lsuactiafner: heh ?
<omerniaz> Anyways the Dispay card in it is
<omerniaz> Mobile Intel 915GM
<omerniaz> S
<omerniaz> 910gml
<Rubin> auto detection failed?
<omerniaz> that is what windows tells me
<omerniaz> my display size of the lcd is 1280 x 800
<omerniaz> yes
<omerniaz> with ubuntu starts
<omerniaz> all init completes..
<omerniaz> its a big black screen infront of me
<omerniaz> get the picture?
<Rubin> yeah
<lsuactiafner> omerniaz : might be your refresh rates..
<Rubin> ctrl-alt-f1 will get you a text terminal
<lsuactiafner> lcd screen and all..
<lsuactiafner> MPlayer dev-CVS-050715-06:00-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team
<Rubin> you may need to tweak your x config .. 1280x800 is an unusual size
<omerniaz> yes i got my self there too..
<zorba64> omerniaz, do you know your monitor refresh rates?
<omerniaz> I have this 15.4 WXGA with my laptop..
<Rubin> check out /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frank> lcd is [pretty much 60Hz all the time I think
<omerniaz> and windows tweaks it to 1280x800
<Rubin> its a lot to take in.. but the answer is in there somewhere
<omerniaz> okay i checked it in windows
<omerniaz> yes
<omerniaz> it is working on 60 hz
<jg123> lsuactiafner,  -- ok mp3 works (yeah!) -- now how do i get sound from flash and java in mozill-firefox
<omerniaz> 1280 X 800 , True Colour , 60 Hz
<omerniaz> but why is not ubuntu picking it up :'(
<omerniaz> my 1st time with ubuntu :(
<Rubin> jg123: ubuntuguide.org had a tip for that i think. has to do with editing some config file in firefox
<omerniaz> :)
<Rubin> omerniaz: auto-detecting video properly is one of the hardest things
<jg123> Rubin, k--going to look  :)
<Rubin> normally 'old school' linux doesnt do it at all, you have to tell it everything
<Rubin> now, ubuntu and some others try to guess using tools.. which are getting better
<Rubin> but when they fail, you must learn the old way unfortunately.
<Rubin> often googling for linux and your video card finds someone who did the work for you
<omerniaz> :)
<omerniaz> he he he
<JRlinux> If I installed Ubuntu, could I use apt-get or something to install various programs I like?  Even install KDE?  I really like the look of the Live Ubuntu...
<Rubin> JRlinux: yes.
<kbrooks> JRlinux, yes. kde is a X application.
<zorba64> omerniaz, what is in your "monitor" section in xorg.conf
<Rubin> JRlinux: if you prefer kde, try kubuntu
<omerniaz> Yeh Also.. i tried it with the ubuntu live cd
<omerniaz> same thing.. Black screen
<JRlinux> Rubin kbrooks  Thanks.  I may just do that; I like the choice of either KDE or Gnome...
<zorba64> omerniaz, do you have a VertRefresh and HorizSync value range?
<omerniaz> No i dont father <zorba64>
<kbrooks> and so X applications operate insdependly of each other
<kbrooks> indepently*
<kbrooks> but......
<kbrooks> other people say you cant
<lsuactiafner> JRlinux : kubuntu and yes you could..
<kbrooks> because of the look
<JRlinux> Thanks lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> jg123 : no idea.. i dont like my browser making sounds.. or runnin flash.. or java
<omerniaz> Hey is there a howto
<omerniaz> to see how to set this thing
<lsuactiafner> i'm actually chatting from the console now runnin mp3blaster..
<Rubin> jg123: another way is to make gnome's esound give up the sound card when its not using it
<Rubin> but thats a hack imo
<omerniaz> plus does ubuntu support my graphic card how do i get to know that :o
<golfen> hi
<tanki> lsuactiafner, it's awful dark down there
<Rubin> omerniaz: ubuntu is just linux, and xorg
<lsuactiafner> console rocks
<Rubin> omerniaz: so if any linux does, ubuntu can.. just a matter of how easily
<lsuactiafner> all 11 terminals are running something
<golfen> i've got some trouble with my harddisk. i'm now able to mount it, but only root has access to it
<omerniaz> I am a linux virgin :'(
<golfen> how to fix that?
<tanki> lsuactiafner, did you know you can run multiple X sessions in each of your TTYs?
<lsuactiafner> i dont like X but that sounds cool
<tanki> startx -- :1 in tty2, startx -- :2 in tty3, etc
<lsuactiafner> you got a link to set it up?
<lsuactiafner> cool
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, has anyone here tried to print from firefox?
<tanki> going from memory though
<jg123> rubin -- would the section on getting sound to work properly in GNOME be what i am looking for (flash and java in firefox make no sound)
<tiglionabbit> it's really not working out for me at all
<Rubin> omerniaz: what was the video card again?
<tanki> and then after they load up, you press something like alt ctr Fn to switch between them
<Rubin> jg123: somewhere on ubuntuguide or ubuntuforum i read the answer.. search for it there
<Rubin> java sound
<Rubin> or the like
<omerniaz> Rubin : Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS , 910 GML Graphics Adapter <--- Got it from windows.. system tab..
<Rubin> hmm
<zorba64> omerniaz, do you know the ranges for your monitor?
<Rubin> wonder if the i810 drivers work with that
<Rubin> zorba64: does anyone? honestly?
<lsuactiafner> 810 is evill....
<omerniaz> Its not a monitor its a lcd panel u know the one which comes in a laptop
<jg123> rubin - not in guide -- trying forum     thanks
<Azmodan> I just bought an all-in-one printer / scanner (Epson Stylus CX4600).  The printer works but I Xsane won't find the scanner on start.  Any pointer ?
<lsuactiafner> Azmodan : hate to say this.. but... /me points you to google.com
<chodenode> can somebody recommend to me a good app to build web pages?
<zorba64> yeah i do, when i installed Ubuntu, it did not write the VertRefresh and HorizSync values
<zorba64> i ended up with a "out of range" shit on my screen
<GMachine_24> nvu is ok as a simplistic html app
<tanki> chodenode, i never liked composers so i can't point you to one but i can tell you what worked for me, because i had the time i would find someone else's website that i liked and copy it to local disk and then pick it apart by modifying the source until i got an idea of what i was doing
<GMachine_24> *simple
<lsuactiafner>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf has options for sync rates..
<tanki> ground up approach, slow but works
<omerniaz> but what are my vertrefresh and horizsync rates
<lsuactiafner> tanki : i do the same..
<GMachine_24> me, too
<lsuactiafner> omerniaz : look @ your laptop manual or something
<GMachine_24> we're all thieves........or borrowers....
<omerniaz> hmm..
<tiglionabbit> hey, somebody on hoary, please go to a website and print it out.  Is it working for anybody else?  Because this printing is ridiculously bad for me...
<zorba64> who else has laptop here...havent had to mess with one of thoses yet...
<GMachine_24> i'm still trying to connect my network printer
<tiglionabbit> it totally mangles the page, and misses some of the text on it
<tiglionabbit> a lot of the text on it
<GMachine_24> maybe you should buy a windows machine.
<GMachine_24> j/k
<Rubin> omerniaz: what kind of laptop again?
<omerniaz> Display Tech WXGA TFT Active Matrix
<tanki> ok so who wants to tie GMachine_24 up? i have the rope ready :)
<omerniaz> HP Pavilion DV4049EA
<omerniaz> It is the HP Pavilion DV4000 Series
<omerniaz> Display Size 15.4 in.
<GMachine_24> i was at the dentist today.... the drugs are probably still roaming around my body
<zorba64> tanki, just make sure you wet the rope
<omerniaz> Display Max. Resolution 1280 x 800
<omerniaz> Graphic Processor Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900
<tiglionabbit> damnit this is ridiculous!
<tiglionabbit> it doesn't print out most of the text on the page!
<tiglionabbit> grr
<anto9us> tiglionabbit: is it a laser?
<GMachine_24> uhm.
<tiglionabbit> no, it's a deskjet
<Rubin> omerniaz: open xorg.conf and look at HorizSync and VertRefresh values currently set
<tiglionabbit> hp deskjet 920C
<tiglionabbit> it prints fine from any program other than firefox
<Rubin> omerniaz: tell us what they are right now
<GMachine_24> ahh.
<Rubin> omerniaz: it'll be in something called Section "Monitor"
<omerniaz> hmmm..
<omerniaz> i plated with it with the xorgconfig utility
<Rubin> hm?
<Rubin> plated?
<anto9us> tiglionabbit: have you set it to shrink to fit?
<tiglionabbit> anto9us: I believe so, yes
<tiglionabbit> anto9us: actually, I've tried it both ways
<jayparadise> anyone want to trade nfs shares?
<Rubin> omerniaz: just use a text editor to look at it. nano or the like
<omerniaz> *played
<jayparadise> i have 120 gb nfs hd ready to export for a share in treturn
<jayparadise> cus ive never used it remotley
<Thorrn4> hello!! my sound seems to have left me...how can I get it back?
<omerniaz> okay brb in 5 mins go to reboot and go in that
<stan-am> hey guys
<jayparadise> go to /etc/init.d
<tiglionabbit> Thorrn4: right-click your speaker icon, and go through every single section you can find and turn it up, for all devices it lists
<jayparadise> and see if somehting there pretains to sound
<tiglionabbit> Thorrn4: especially PCM
<stan-am> im having a problem with evolution email when sending a message :" Error while performing operation.
<stan-am> MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first 63sm2659864rna."
<GMachine_24> you might want to check this page re: firefox printing problems http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23845.html
<Rubin> Thorrn4: try killall esd
<Thorrn4> Rubin, what will that do?
<Rubin> stan-am: your ISP requires encription
<tiglionabbit> Thorrn4: also, if you just rebooted and it's not working, it could be that ESD is not configured properly.  To see if ESD is getting in the way, you could "killall esd" and then try to make sound.  But you should eventually find a way to configure it.  I hear Breezy will work better
<Rubin> Thorrn4: kill the sound server
<stan-am> Rubin: anyway i can fix that? or any setting?
<Rubin> stan-am: theres settings in evolution to use tls encription
<Rubin> ask your ISP for detalis how to configure it
<Rubin> every mailserver is different
<stan-am> im using gmail
<glick> wtf why cant my shit connect to security.ubuntu.com
<glick> ?
<concept10> anyone seen war of the worlds yet?
<lsuactiafner> glick : shit aint engineered to connect to the internet..
<stan-am> Rubin: do u remember where is that setting?
<lsuactiafner> neh but it doesnt look too good?
<glick> when i do apt-get update
<glick> and then apt-get upgrade i get errors when it tries to connect and download the packages
<glick> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wget/wget_1.9.1-10ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Rubin> stan-am: its in there where you configure outgoing mail
<Rubin> stan-am: in evolution. no i dont remember details
<Rubin> glick: the rest of your internet work ok?
<glick> Rubin, yeah im talkin on irc with you on the same machine
<stan-am> Rubin: thats fine dude, ill check it out, thnx
<Rubin> hm
<lsuactiafner> glick : might be becuase you are stuck behind a proxy
<tiglionabbit> what is up with my printing problems?
<glick> im not behind a proxy
<Rubin> glick: the server works for me
<Rubin> glick: maybe your dns is broken?
<glick> Rubin, my web works find too
<devnull> any particular reason php is calling mysql_pconnect undefined ?
<cut0ff> hi there
<Rubin> glick: can you go to http://security.ubuntu.com with your browser?
<glick> Rubin, no i can not
<Rubin> glick: i can
<Rubin> glick: somethin up with the network.. either yours or theirs
<glick> lol it connects me to microsoft.com
<glick> lol
<Rubin> ?
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<robotgeek_> finally, i got gnome to work with openbox and at 96 dpi :)
<lsuactiafner> glick : i think the server you are behind is messing with your connection
<glick> lsuactiafner, no
<glick> something is screwy with ubunty
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, what's the print command for a postscript file?
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, i still havent gotten mplayer working...i am gonna compile from source!
<tiglionabbit> ok, good luck
<TokenBad> ok guys..question...i had a old sb4220 modem..and just replaced it with a ambit u10c018 modem...
<lsuactiafner> robotgeek_ : apt-get build-dep mplayer
<lsuactiafner> then compile.
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, what do u mean...printing for a postscript...print to a postscript!
<TokenBad> when had the sb4220 modem my speed was registering about 3 to 4 mbit
<robotgeek_> lsuactiafner, thanks for that...
<TokenBad> now with this modem it has dropped to 1mbit
<tiglionabbit> I want to send this postscript file to my printer
<TokenBad> I have rebooted both computer and modem
<devnull> wow mysql_connect .. undefined ... that is fudged
<TokenBad> and nothing
<TokenBad> any ideas?
<cut0ff> can anyone tell me if 'apt-build' works fine on Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> guys what's the print command?
<action09> lpr
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, i think lpr
<robotgeek_> lsuactiafner, do i need to change my sources.list file?
<action09> tiglionabbit  lpq to see the queue and  lprm # to remove # from queue.. afair
<frank> cut0ff: I think it does (to biuld from a source dep?)
<lsuactiafner> robotgeek_ : nope
<tiglionabbit> robotgeek_: thanks.  Lets see if it worked
<lsuactiafner> and there is a script on my site that automates the build..
<frank> cut0ff: I think it does (to biuld from a source deb?)
<lsuactiafner> tho i havent really tested it..
<lsuactiafner> http://www.rootshell.be/~edc look under linux, its not endorsed by ubuntu or anyone..
<lsuactiafner> apt-get build-dep only gets the libs to build mplayer
<tiglionabbit> grr, my postscript file prints all wrong!
<lsuactiafner> and you might want latest source
<cut0ff> Thanks frank
<MathManJeffy> hello!
<yaaar> word
<robotgeek_> lsuactiafner, it cribs about not having the source package for mplayer! (i tried mplayer-powerpc mplayer-g4 mplayer-custom )
<tiglionabbit> can anyone help me?
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, what are you trying to print to ps?
<tiglionabbit> I'm trying to print the postscript to my printer
<tiglionabbit> and it doesn't come out right
<yaaar> how do i start a service on boot? like '/etc/init.d/whatever start' works just fine, but where do I go to make that permenant?
<mwe> yaaar, man update-rc.d
<yaaar> slick thanks
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, well...i am sorry, dunno much abt that..
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, it works fine for me, out of the box!
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know a site to test my internet speed?
<tiglionabbit> it's never worked for me
<yaaar> BROKEN_LADDER, how fast is it supposed to be?
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, does the printer print correctly under windows/os x, do pdf's print out right?
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : make your nick lowercase, also, just download some huge 700mb file from a very fast ftp server and check the speed, kernel.org has a 30mb file you can get.. should give a reasonable benchmark tho
<BROKEN_LADDER> i dunno exactly.  it's the cheap sbc dsl in sf
<BROKEN_LADDER> my nick is da bomb
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't hate
<tiglionabbit> robotgeek_: yes, and yes
<tiglionabbit> or, I should try a pdf
<yaaar> BROKEN_LADDER, it's a PITA to hold shift while we type stuff to you. If you want to head to http://download.tranquility.net there are some random compressed files there you can test with. Should be at least 5mbps or so available
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, convert ps to pdf, and print the pdf
<tiglionabbit> how do I do that, robotgeek_ ?
<yaaar> BROKEN_LADDER, if you want more of a 'test app' kind of thing, you can go to dslreports.com ...but i've found they aren't always that accurate
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, i don't think you have ps2pdf installed, so lemme pull up the name of the package to install
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, how do u do that?
<lsuactiafner> wget link
<lsuactiafner> shows current and average rate @ end
<tiglionabbit> no, it doesn't print pdfs properly
<tiglionabbit> bleh
<yaaar> hey guys, i'm a bit confused by this output:
<yaaar> root@todd:/home/todd # update-rc.d asterisk remove
<yaaar> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/asterisk exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<tiglionabbit> found one, and it just printed a line down the center of the page instead of any text
<BROKEN_LADDER> 384.0 Kbps  	   	 DSL/Cable 384k    	
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<BROKEN_LADDER>   	768.0 Kbps 	  	 DSL/Cable 768k   	
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<BROKEN_LADDER>   	1211.8 Kbps - You 	  	  1211.8 kbps 	
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<BROKEN_LADDER>   	1500.0 Kbps 	  	 Cable/DSL 1.5Mbps   	Find ISP
<BROKEN_LADDER> oops
<lsuactiafner> dude dont paste.
<lsuactiafner> heh
<yaaar> BROKEN_LADDER, what you tryin to say?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i pay 5.86 plus 6$ tax for my measured rate phone line, then my dsl is 15 per month plus some tax.
<flarfu> i'm trying to get kismet to run on my ipw2200 wireless card
<fisch_> Hello! i (someone from Austria) have a litle problem with cal: cal 2 2005 prints out a month named Feber but it sould be Februar...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i meant to paste one line
<mwe> yaaar, it means the program is still installed
<flarfu> but i'm getting 'Unknown capture source type 'ipw2200''
<BROKEN_LADDER> isn't that a pretty good bandwidth rate?
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, well...i think it might have a problem with postscript fonts not being configured properly. But, I am way outta my league here!
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : i pay $75 for a phone line and a 4k/s modem dialup
<mwe> yaaar, use update-rc.d -f to remove the links anyway
<yaaar> BROKEN_LADDER, so, you only pay $27 *total* for a phone line and 1.5mbps ADSL? That's incredible
<tiglionabbit> robotgeek_: what can I do?
<lsuactiafner> adsl aint even available here..
<yaaar> mwe, so it complains and requires a force argument to have a service installed but not starting on boot?
<yaaar> that's really dumb
<lsuactiafner> and if it was it would have a 3G cap @ 192k/s
<yaaar> thanks for the explanation though mwe
<mwe> yaaar, yes
<cut0ff> man update-rc.d
<yaaar> thanks cut0ff already have that page open
<tanki> lsuactiafner, you might want to consider wardriving :)
<lsuactiafner> tanki : wireless hasnt really caught on here
<flarfu> has anyone had success with ipw2200 and kismet?
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, is the printer configured correctly? cups test page prints correctly?
<knowledge_> when ever someone get's a chance and is willing, I need help with something
<tiglionabbit> robotgeek_: yes
<tanki> lsuactiafner, you might be suprised how many open wifi spots there are even in the most unlikely places
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, weird...sorry, but i have no idea of what to do.
<lsuactiafner> tanki : there aint wirelss here..
<alberto__> what is the name of xorg-x11-devel on Ubuntu aptitude ?
<robotgeek_> tiglionabbit, half knowledge is dangerous!
<yaaar> lsuactiafner, where's "here"? wifi is all over
<knowledge_> huh?
<mwe> alberto__, xlibs-dev
<robotgeek_> knowledge_, at your service!
<knowledge_> Helllo...thanks
<tanki> oh you live in africa? sorry
<lsuactiafner> south-africa, north-west province, potch
<alberto__> thans mwe
<tanki> haha
<knowledge_> I have a dell Inspiron 8200, and I'm trying to install the utils and it keeps telling me that it can't find /proc/i8k
<tanki> lsuactiafner, put some antennas on a wild elephant hehe
<lin_> Hi. I was just wondering why my drives show up in the base account on my pc but not in the others?
<tanki> wardriving oldschool
<lsuactiafner> i hate this country, racism is just as bad as ever, the government is currupt like any other african government and everything is getting wrose.
<yaaar> knowledge_, have you installed i8kutils?
<alberto__> da muziK
<knowledge_> yeap
<alberto__> :D
<knowledge_> I think it's missing i8k.o
* alberto__ compiling shits under ubuntu
<robotgeek_> knowledge_, i dunno anything abt that... yaaar seems to know!
<tanki> lsuactiafner, do you atleast have air conditioning?
<lsuactiafner> alberto__ : just apt-get build-dep package before you compile source..
<yaaar> well...i sold my 8100 about 2.5 years ago....but once upon a time i dealt with those drivers
<lsuactiafner> tanki : no
<tanki> ouch
<lsuactiafner> but there is runnin water and electricity fscks off once a week
<lsuactiafner> but soon enough they will ration power like they do in other african counries
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> This file will self-destruct in five minutes.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<lsuactiafner> in the end rsa will become like kenya or any other country under bad leadership
<yaaar> knowledge_, do 'lsmod | grep -i i8k'
<lsuactiafner> many of the ministers dont even have high school
<tanki> lsuactiafner, californians know about that, before ah-nold took over they were providing electricity to people at mini-bar prices heh
<knowledge_> as su?
<yaaar> knowledge_, yeah
* A[D] minS Playing : /home/hazem/amr diab-elly beny w benak.mp3
<lsuactiafner> tanki : he a good leader or not?
<tanki> he's pretty decent
* yaaar forgets the ubuntu 'sudo everything' stuff frequently
<tanki> the guy before him was a joke
<knowledge_> ok
<knowledge_> done
<alberto__> lsuactiafner, what?
<lsuactiafner> i think if you have the dedication + dicipline to build a body like he had you must have some good in you
<lsuactiafner> alberto__ : what?
<cut0ff> alberto__  run 'man apt-get'
<alberto__> ???
<tanki> his wife scares me though
<alberto__> i dont ask nothing about "APT"
<yaaar> knowledge_, did you get any output from that?
<alberto__> .............
<lsuactiafner> alberto__ : i also had problems with compiles.. apt-get build-dep package ; then get source + compile package yourself
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install package also works
<knowledge_> yaaar, nothing
<cut0ff> alberto__ sorry for that
<lsuactiafner> as i see rsa, we will end up like zimbabwe
<alberto__> hum, what is the name of qt3 package under ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> white farmers here aint forced of the land, but the government inports cheap crops so all white farmers are going bankcrumpt
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> His eyes were cold.  As cold as the bitter winter snow that was falling
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> outside.  Yes, cold and therefore difficult to chew...
<mwe> alberto__, apt-cache search libqt3
<cut0ff> alberto__  libqt3??
<tanki> ever thought about getting american citizenship?
<alberto__> libqt3 dont exist
<alberto__> =/
<robotgeek_> gnome + openbox -> rocks!
<lsuactiafner> tanki : not as easy to get it
<mwe> libqt3c102-mt
<mbirkis> robotgeek_: what is openbox?
<tanki> true
<cut0ff> alberto__ what repositories do you have?
<lsuactiafner> and i'd rather get into europe
<tanki> getting a visa in uk is harder than any other country in the world
<Madpilot> evening all...
<lsuactiafner> thats where my ancestors came from 400yrs ago..
<mwe> alberto__, what apt-cache search libqt3 gives you nothing?
<Cooner750> hello
<alberto__> oficials
<alberto__> Hoary
<lsuactiafner> easy enough to get visa in uk and getting an opportunity to live there than america..
<alberto__> clean install
<alberto__> with full KDE and Full Gnome apps
<alberto__> and libs
<mwe> then libqt must already be installed
<yaaar> knowledge_, k, try 'modprobe i8k'
<Cooner750> how dependable is GParted? I'm backing up data to DVDs right now just in case
<tanki> i thought they had the strictest requirements
<yaaar> knowledge_, although from the looks of things i think you may have to compile a new kernel
<robotgeek_> mbirkis, openbox is a window manager like fluxbox,blackbox
<alberto__> libqt3c102 no?
<mbirkis> robotgeek_: ok
<lsuactiafner> yay my newest mplayer install script works
<lsuactiafner> MPlayer dev-CVS-050716-02:32-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team
<Kris> hello, my son deleted the gnome start menu thingy from my desktop, does anyone know how to get it back?
<knowledge_> nothing with that either yaaar
<tanki> can mplayer rip dvds
<Cooner750> ??
<lsuactiafner> tanki : yeh
<tanki> nice
<gverig> Where are boot-time configurations for Alsa stored?
<lsuactiafner> tanki : mencoder part of mplayer
<Cooner750> anybody?
<gverig> I get all/most of the channels muted on startup :(
<lsuactiafner> tanki : has 3pass encodin, takes forever but the results are amazing
<mwe> alberto__, libqt3c102-mt it is here
<anto9us> Kris: you could create a new user and copy the config files from that user's folder
<mbirkis> what commands do i use to enable disable services in the boot?
<tanki> rips them to .vob files right?
<mwe> alberto__, it must be installed already if KDE is
<tanki> or does it encode too
<lsuactiafner> gverig : alsamixer up the volume, then alsactl store to store it for reboots
<Madpilot> hey, if I'm trying to get periodic NTP checks done, should I let ntp.conf be overwritten?
<cut0ff> Kris try to delete (or rename) your .gome directory
<Kris> anto9us I have no idea what that means
<lsuactiafner> tanki : rips em to anything you want
<gverig> lsuactiafner: Thanks!
<dBOFH> hey, which is the plugin needed for playing mp3 in rhythmbox ?
<tanki> so it rips and encodes, nice
<Kris> ok I'll try that just a sec
<lsuactiafner> tanki : even wmv if inclined...
<alberto__> libqt3c102-mt is already the newest version.
<yaaar> knowledge_, oh cool, if you didn't get any output from the modprobe command it should have loaded. try the previous command again (the 'lsmod' one...hit the up arrow a few times to get it back)
<alberto__> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<alberto__>  <-- ERROR
<Cooner750> anybody??????? "how dependable is GParted? I'm backing up data to DVDs right now just in case"?
<mwe> alberto__, are you trying to compile something or what?
<lsuactiafner> alberto__ : run ldconfig
<alberto__> a style for KDE
<Kris> so I just rm -rf .gnome
<Kris> right?
<alberto__> lsuactiafner, i do it
<knowledge_> i8k 6160 0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Paranoid schizophrenics outnumber their enemies at least two to one
<mwe> alberto__, you need libqt3-headers and libqt3-dev then
<alberto__> mwe, i have too
<lsuactiafner> Kris : could work.. but backup the directory 1st just in case
<cut0ff> Kris  better to rename it
<lsuactiafner> yeh do as cut0ff said
<noob-leech> Hi, a question...
<lsuactiafner> mv .gnome gnome_backup
<noob-leech> After I installed my ATI drivers... my Totem Movie Player does not seem to be working.
<Kris> ok I did cp and then rm but now what, restart the computer? or just refresh the desktop?
<lsuactiafner> noob-leech : yeh i do also, why do you feel the need to warn us you are about to ask something?
<mwe> alberto__, ldconfig doesn't help?
<alberto__> nope
<alberto__> :S
<lsuactiafner> noob-leech : ask totem ppl.. but i think its something to do with -vo xv
<zqm> hi
<noob-leech> Okay... thanks.
<zqm> good moring
<lsuactiafner> something along those lines, totem is using the wtong video out device
<Kris> ok killall nautilus did ot work
<mwe> alberto__, ./configure --help|grep qt
<lsuactiafner> Kris : killall -9
<Kris> ok
<mwe> alberto__, then give it the path to the at headers
<Cooner750> can I get a answer here?
<lsuactiafner> and Kris : if you want to see something very funny killall -9 -1 and dont panic too much.. and dont do it
<lsuactiafner> actually just kill but heh (:
<Kris> :p
<lsuactiafner> Cooner750 : what?
<Kris> ok nothing happened
<Cooner750> how dependable is GParted?
<Kris> it just refreshed the desktop
<Kris> the panel is still missing
<lsuactiafner> no idea.. but if someone does know they will tell you Cooner750 : ask the gparted ppl
<Cooner750> i'm backing up stuff right now just in case. I'm resizing a FAT32 Partition and adding a EXT3 Partition in the empty space
<alberto__>  ./configure --help|grep qt dont help :p
<lsuactiafner> Cooner750 : if you got backusp dont worry...
<Cooner750> Will Ubuntu install on a EXT3 partition?
<dBOFH> hello all, what do i need to do in order to play mp3s in rhythymbox ?
<alberto__> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 still with errors
<anto9us> Cooner750: I've done that very thing, after backing up, had no problems
<lsuactiafner> alberto__ : grep -i qt
<Kris> ugh I can't even log out of X without the gnome panel thingy
<lsuactiafner> Kris : press control alt backspace and dont panic
<Cooner750> Glad I have a DVD Burner. I can fit 4.7GB on one DVD :)
<dabar> dBOFH: well, wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats
<anto9us> Cooner750: yes, Ubuntu likes ext3
<jsimmons> what program should I use to create mp3's off a cd?
<Kris> ok I'm at a login prompt
<cut0ff> Kris run 'sudo gnome-panel &'
<dabar> did you guys get the notice about the testing for freenode?
<Cooner750> Ok. This DVD is almost done
<dBOFH> dabar, thxns
<dabar> welcome
<Cooner750> this is the 2nd one. My Music collection is 4.2 GB :p
<Hoxzer> how do I kill processes in gnome?
<Kris> ok gnome is back up, still no start menu thingy
<lsuactiafner> jsimmons : cdparanoia but there are programs that automatically adds the correct name
<dabar> Hoxzer: in a terminal, or how, there is even a GUI I think.
<lsuactiafner> Cooner750 : i got 27000 (;
<jsimmons> the name of the song you mean?
<Cooner750> :P
<jsimmons> i've never made a mp3 before
<cut0ff> Kris try to reinstall 'sudo apt-get install -reinstall gnome-panel'
<Hoxzer> dabar: how to I check the ID of the process?
<lsuactiafner> jsimmons : yeh
<Cooner750> Ah. Pretty red light on DVD burner. lol :P
<Kris> sudo gnome-panel & gave me the following
<Kris> [1] +  Stopped                 sudo gnome-panel
<dBOFH> dabar, the link is OK, only that I have to create the entry :)
<dabar> Hoxzer: ok, the GUI is at Applications>Sys Tools>System Monitor, I think that should be enough for you to kill it.
<Cooner750> i'm doing the work on a external HD, so I plan on backing up the rest of the stuff to the internal NTFS partition.
<lsuactiafner> Kris : control alt backspace.. should restart X and reload things
<dabar>  /RestrictedFormats may work then.
<cut0ff> Kris  oops i'm wrong
<Cooner750> Since the NTFS Partition doesnt even mount I think I'm safe, no?
<Hoxzer> Dabar: I can't acces there I need to kill this azureus first
<Kris> lsuactiafner it did but the stat menu is still gone
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a nice util to rip a cd that auto-names the cds?
<dabar> terrminal.
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<IIIEars> "Cat"-tastrophe - cat urinated on the external USB drive 10 mins after a bath. - lol
<dabar> killall azureus
<cut0ff> Kris trt to reinstall by 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel'
<Hoxzer> it has no effect
<IIIEars> salvaged the drive. (while holding nose) and linux reformatted it.
<lsuactiafner> lol IIIEars
<dabar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ya it is that.
<yaaar> Cooner750, you're not planning on writing to that NTFS volume from Linux, are you?
<Cooner750> no
<Kris> cut0ff: ok trying that
<yaaar> k
<dabar> hoxzer. hm.
<dabar> top?
<Cooner750> My setup is a Internal NTFS with XP on it. That doesnt even mount so I'm backing the huge stuff up to it. I believe it's safe, since after runing Ubuntu; nothing changes on it
<Cooner750> And a external FAT32 that is going to be resized and a EXT3 added
<Cooner750> for Ubuntu
<Cooner750> Does Ubuntu need more than 1 partiton? Or can it work with only 1?
<dabar> works with one...
<Cooner750> k
<Hoxzer> Dabar: I just tells me "azureus: no process killed"
<yaaar> Cooner750, so, you're going to boot off that external drive?
<Kris> still no start menu thingy
<dabar> then none is running.
<mwe> I'd make a swap partition too
<Kris> what is the start menu thingy called anyway
<anto9us> Cooner750: with an external / you might need to make a /boot on the internal drive
<yaaar> Cooner750, and you can use just one partition if you like
<Cooner750> yaaar: yea
<dabar> do: top, in a terminal
<Kris> the one that's at the top of the screen by default
<dabar> see if you see the process there.
<cut0ff> Kris odd thing
<Cooner750> For one thin, the BIOS can boot from USB, and 2; I'm going to add it to the Windows XP Boot.ini
<Kris> gnome-panel seems to be the one at the bottom of the screen
<Cooner750> thing*
<dabar> kris, both are gnome panels.
<dabar> Bottom, and top panel.
<yaaar> Cooner750, i think i agree with anto9us....I'd prolly put /boot on the internal and write grub to that drive too
<Hoxzer> Dabar: but it is :D
<dabar> right click on the top one, and select add to panel.
<Kris> dabar, ok
<Cooner750> yaaar: that what i'
<Kris> the top one is gone
<Cooner750> 'll do
<Kris> can't right click it
<Cooner750> brb. botting LiveCD
<dabar> ri\ght click on the bottom one, and New Panel, then
<Cooner750> booting*
<Kris> my son right clicked it then clicked delete panel
<yaaar> Cooner750, well, if you know the bios doesn't have a problem with the usb drive, then sure, just throw it all in one partition
<Kris> ok
<dabar> as many times until you get the top one, kris.
<dabar> then delete ones you dont want.
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, does the default test print page have any text on it?
<dabar> then, right click, add to panel which things(I think called applets) you want.
<anto9us> tiglionabbit: yes
<Kris> ugh that means I have to recreate it from scratch?
<dabar> tiglionabbit: has a lot of colors, some text, and the ubuntu logo.
<dabar> it is very easy.
<tiglionabbit> what does the text say?
<dabar> Ill tell you what is on it.
<alberto__> i cant compile this shitti theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23871
<dabar> do I keep a copy of the test printer page?
<alberto__> =/
<tiglionabbit> because my test page doesn't have any text except the %s
<dabar> I had it around.
<tiglionabbit> darnit I need help with my printer
<jamal> where the hell am i?
<Kris> ok I found how to add a new panel but that's not what I want
<Kris> I want the old panel back....
<dabar> kris
<aebudz> hello, anyone got a link to help me with installing java on ubuntu im having major problems :( lol
<dabar> it is a panel, I will tell you what to add to it.
<dabar> go right click add to panel.
<Hoxzer> hmm... is there anyway how I kill all processes in Gnome?
<dabar> Then select volume control.
<dabar> log out.
<Kris> isn't there a way to just reestore gnome to the default settings? :-/
<tiglionabbit> anto9us: are you on an x86?  Just add the hoary-extras repository and install sun-j2sdk1.5
<cut0ff> Hoxzer 'sudo killall gnome'
<dabar> aebudz: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<aebudz> thanks dabar
<Hoxzer> :D it just tells me "gnome: no process killed"
<dabar> welcome.
<dabar> log out, dude.
<anto9us> tiglionabbit: do I really have to? I hate java
<dabar> whats the deal, restart, what is the big deal?
<Hoxzer> Dabar: I cant
<Hoxzer> Azureus is too heavy and I can't move my mouse
<dabar> Hoxzer: do you see this app?
<Hoxzer> what app
<tiglionabbit> anto9us: oh, I thought you wanted it
<dabar> is it called Azureus, or azureus?
<Hoxzer> this is diffrend comp
<Hoxzer> Azureus but I tryed both
<dabar> ok. good idea.
<anto9us> tiglionabbit: wasn't me :)
<tiglionabbit> oops, aebudz
<tiglionabbit> lol
<apokryphos> Azureus -- but packages in the repositories are alwas lower-case
<tiglionabbit> mixed up your names
<poningru> I had a question is it possible to play any other format other than a normal cd in a normal cd player?
<dabar> Kris: I dont know, bvut, I mean, there are 4 things on the panel by default, if you are that lazy, then what?
<poningru> like lets say I burn a cd in something like ogg
<dabar> you mean like a sound system CD player, like in your car?
<poningru> would it play in my normal cd
<Kris> ok ok I thought there were dozens of things
<poningru> dabar: yeah
<Kris> all I really need is to be able to get to the control panel thingy
<Kris> and maybe applications heh
<Kris> doh
<anto9us> Kris: sudo adduser <user name> and then log in with that name
<aebudz> dabar i tried method one i dont have ppc and i get an error
<alberto__> how i force a .deb pkg to install?
<dabar> aebudz: do you know how to edit sources?
<alberto__> dpkg -i --force?
<aebudz> yes i did
<Hoxzer> well I guess I have to boot then
<aebudz> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabar> they changed that FAQ too.
<dabar> well, stupid.
<aebudz> then add that link
<apokryphos> alberto__: yes
<dabar> ya, then save, exit, sudo aptitude update...
<dabar> did that?
<aebudz> ok did that, then apt-get install sun-j2?
<dabar> nah, sudo aptitude search sun-j2# I think its a #
<dabar> try that.
<aebudz> uhh nothing happened
<Cooner750> ok back. On Ubuntu now. Trying to get gparted
<alberto__> apokryphos, not install
<alberto__> :S
<apokryphos> alberto__: what is it you're trying to install?
<apokryphos> alberto__: it of course likely still won't work; if it's not letting you install it normally there's a reason for it
<Kris> ok i'm just reinstalling gnome altogether now
<Kris> we'll see if that fixes it
<tiglionabbit> dabar: you don't put a # on..
<anto9us> Cooner750: I do believe the Ubuntu install cd promises it can resize windows partitions
<tiglionabbit> it can
<tiglionabbit> I've done it
<apokryphos> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<apokryphos> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<aebudz> yeah that did it
<anto9us> Cooner750: and you can definitely create your new partitions with it
<aebudz> what do i do after that tiglionabbit
<aebudz> or dabar or anyone ;)
<tiglionabbit> aebudz: after what?
<dabar> see what package it told you.
<dabar> then sudo aptitude install packageShownThere.
<aebudz> k
<aebudz> thanks
<aebudz> just making sure :)
<dabar> and then again edit your sources, remove the line from them, and sudo aptitude update
<Cooner750> anto9us: ok
<tiglionabbit> aebudz: you've got a graphical interface, right?  Just run synaptic and hit search, it's uh, simple..
<aebudz> ...
<aebudz> i got it
<tiglionabbit> k good
<aebudz> thanks dabar, tiglionabbit
<Cooner750> I just feel more comfortable using GParted for some reason. Can you just install using the CD? Do you have to resize from the CD?
<Kris> ok here's a question for you all, if I completely remove gnome, then reinstall it, how do I get back into it without rebooting?
<Kris> :-/
<anto9us> Cooner750: the choice is yours
<Cooner750> I believe I'll just use Gparted and then install right to that position
<Cooner750> Partition*
<Cooner750> wow. I'm having a hard time typing tonight
<tiglionabbit> Kris: you should be able to "startx" or "gdm" into it
<Cooner750> Does the installer identify partitions with numbers? like disk0part1?
<anto9us> Cooner750: that was your brain at fault, not your fingers ;)
<Cooner750> anto9us: true :P
<Kris> tiglionabbit: thanks, startx worked
<dabar> Kris: serious, isnt it easy to add a panel on the top?
<tiglionabbit> Cooner750: it identifies them by hda1 hda2 hda3 hdb1 hdb2, like that
<apokryphos> Cooner750: kind of. Hdb, hdb1, hdb2 etc.
<Kris> woot I have my defaults back :D
<bungopolis> does anyone know the URL of the official skype deb repository -- i had it but lost it
<tiglionabbit> Cooner750: A for hard disk 1, B for hard disk 2, etc, and the numbers are the partitions on them
<Cooner750> I know it identfies my external as SDA
<Kris> dabar yes it's easy enough to add A panel to the top, but i wanted the default panel
<Cooner750> so if it had 2 partitons; would it be sda2?
<kbrooks> !dict bleargh
<ubotu> could not find definition for bleargh
<Kris> so when I go through the ubuntu guide and it tells me to click things I know what to click :-p
<dabar>  it can be made the same, can it not, Kris?
<Kris> please excuse me for being a noob :-p
<dabar> you can make it the same as the first one.
<apokryphos> Kris: ubuntuguide is bad :P
<Kris> it was honestly easier for me to just reinstall gnome
<anto9us> Cooner750: yes, the letter indicates the device and the number the partition on that device
<dabar> No, it was not, but, I mean, sure, I did stuff like that,...
<Kris> apokryphos: ubuntuguide has been immensely helpful to me
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Kris> heh
<aebudz> ok its installed dabar but when i test it in firefox it doesnt think i have it
<punkrockguy318> Is it safe to apt-get upgrade my system from another OS on another partition using chroot?
<Kris> before ubuntu i'd never used X at all before so I find the guide rather useful for that sort of thing
<dabar> aebudz: well, you just installed the JVM.
<Kris> for the command line stuff I'm not such a noob and don't need it heh
<aebudz> what do i do now then?
<dabar> aebudz: have to add symbolic links for FX/ff
<aebudz> whoa
<apokryphos> Kris: it's alright, but it won't teach you much. Wants you to blindly follow instructions
<Kris> anyway it works now, thanks for all the help everyone
<aebudz> how
<Crashtest> if ubuntuguide has errors, why not contact the author?
<dabar> kris!
<zone17> Hi, where is the grub.conf file on ubuntu? "Find" can't find it.
<Kris> apokryphos yes but if I just want to copy paste it's perfect hehe
<dabar> Crashtest: not errors, plus they are more and more stupid on the # about the guide.
<Crashtest> seems political to me
<Frank_dot> what is the port of a ssh server?
* apokryphos guesses at 8080
<zone17> Or let me refrase the question, since I can't find grub.conf, how do I mess with grub setup?
<cafuego> Frank_dot: 22
<anto9us> Crashtest: I think it's more like frustration after helpers here have sorted out the mess people have gotten into when using ubuntuguide
<Frank_dot> zone17: /boot/grab
<Frank_dot> zone17: /boot/grub
<gverig> zone17: Whatever Frank_dot said. file menu.lst
<zone17> Frank_dot, yes but which file. Grub normally has a grub.conf
<gverig> zone17: (or menu.list)
<zone17> ok thanks!
<Crashtest> maybe the guide could just be expanded?  A little explanation after each instruction?  Newbies seem to love the guide
<Frank_dot> cafuego: so opening port 22 should open my ssh server
<gverig> zone17: One thing: ubuntu overwrites first portion (in the file it is marked as "generated" or something). You can add your entries toward the end
<dabar> Crashtest: it is a fine guide, I used it extensively in the beginning, and still sometimes.
<cafuego> Frank_dot: Normally simple installing the ssh server suffices. 'sudo apt-get install openbssh-server
<dabar> Crashtest: everything can be done better.
<cafuego> 'openssh-server' even
<anto9us> Crashtest: maybe, yes
<dabar> look at the stupid Java wiki page. Never tells you how to install the firefox-java thing.
<Frank_dot> cafuego: yeah but my firewall (guarddog) is blocking it
<cafuego> Frank_dot: Then yes, you'll need to open port 22.
<cafuego> Frank_dot: tcp
<moogman> Hey, what is the suggest GPG GUI to use?
<dabar> altho, it seems that it works on install.
<dabar> jsut restart ff.
<moogman> kgpg seems to be the only supported item I can find
<cafuego> moogman: seahorse on Gnome.
<cafuego> moogman: That may or may not be highly unstable, though.
<zone17> gverig, thanks
<cafuego> Crud, how do I convert ac3 audio to WAV?
<Cooner750> allllllright. Ubuntu froze while installing GParted. Let's try again :P
<Frank_dot> cafuego: do you know guarddog. Whatever I do, it doesn't want to let me open port 22 for incomming connections. I'm sure I'm being stupid here somewhere
<cafuego> Frank_dot: No, I don't know guarddog.
<dabar> w00t, finally a Computer__Guru...
<Computer__Guru> don't hold your breath :D
<punkrockguy318> hmm.. I'm getting this error when I dist-upgrade on my breezy: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Computer__Guru> nah, whatchya need?
<cafuego> Computer__Guru is 12, he knows NOTHING
<Computer__Guru> I shall do my best
<Computer__Guru> cafuego: try 30, and I knwo a little :)
<Computer__Guru> know
* cafuego doesn't believe you
<LinuxJones> cafuego, that's kind of rude :(
<dabar> whats the problem tho./..
<dabar> ya
<cafuego> LinuxJones: That depends on how new you are
<dabar> punkrockguy318: go ermove us. from the sources.list file.
<Computer__Guru> born 3/16/75, saw megaforce and alien back to back at the drive in when i was 4, went to the movies with a friend by ourselves for the first time when we were seven to see ET
<Computer__Guru> of course the theatre was a block away :D
<dabar> Computer__Guru: anyhow, you got my joke:)
<LinuxJones> cafuego, this isn't #debian that's how old I am
<Computer__Guru> and my mom followed us
<moogman> cafuego: Thank you :)
<Computer__Guru> My son is growing up in a brave GNU world
<liable> boohoo dont work.
<Computer__Guru> he asked his teacher at the end of the year why none of the school computers ran linux
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: I hope my family gets like that
<Computer__Guru> I was so proud
<cafuego> moogman: eh?
<tiglionabbit> =3
<punkrockguy318> dabar, thanks
<Computer__Guru> the teacher asked him what linux was
<dabar> punkrockguy318: ya, happens.
<moogman> cafuego: (RE:GPG GUI suggestion) Thank you :)
<Frank_dot> anyone know where rejected connections attempts are logged?
<dabar> haha, nice thing that the teacher asked him that.
<Computer__Guru> he said: It's free and doesnt break
<tiglionabbit> nice
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<Computer__Guru> i bought him a psp
<Computer__Guru> :D
<tiglionabbit> that is awesome
<dabar> Frank_dot: what are you using to block them?
<dabar> passwords;)
<TokenBad> well changed out modems again...to a sb5120
<Frank_dot> guarddog but I think that just edits iptables
<Jet2k5> Hell guys
<Jet2k5> I just installed a new monitor
<dabar> hello
<TokenBad> still not like it should be though..but then again going into peak time so
<tiglionabbit> say guys, here is a visual demonstration of my problem right now: http://nickr.kicks-ass.net/~nick/badprint.jpg
<Jet2k5> but the monitor wont stop shacking
<Computer__Guru> he's got this old compaq p-iii 600e w/20gb hdd.. he runs kde 3.3.1 and linux 2.4.27
<Jet2k5> shaking **
<tiglionabbit> look at that pdf
<cafuego> moogman: aah :-)
<Jet2k5> is there a way to re-configure the screen?
<Computer__Guru> laptop
<Computer__Guru> slick box
<Jet2k5> yeah
<Jet2k5> oh
<Computer__Guru> oh its based on knopix 3.7
<Computer__Guru> +p
<Jet2k5> anyone?
<dabar> ok, but enough about me, lets talk about me.
<Computer__Guru> Jet2k5: wha?
<Jet2k5> Computer__Guru: I just got a new CRT for my laptop
<tiglionabbit> damnit, does anyone know how to help me with this?  This sucks, and I don't have a clue what to do about it
<dabar> Jet2k5: you can reconfigure the xserver, how would one reconfigure the monitor...
<Jet2k5> yes that
<Computer__Guru> roses are red, violets are blue, i suffer from multiple personality disorder, and so do i
<dabar> crt for a laptop? that must be a big lap...
<bur[n] er> anyone have a .deb for the latest gnomebaker 0.4??
<dabar> haha
<Jet2k5> The images wont stop shaking
<dabar> lol
<bur[n] er> it's out today and has an impressive changelog
<Computer__Guru> jet: change your vertical refresh rate
<Jet2k5> and it has a resolution of 1280x1024
<dabar> tiglionabbit: so, no letters?
<Computer__Guru> jet are you using kde or gnome?
<tiglionabbit> dabar: exactly
<Jet2k5> gnome
<Computer__Guru> oh
<dabar> tiglionabbit: weird eh:)
<tiglionabbit> dabar: it prints some letters, but most of them it doesn't
<Jet2k5> and I checked, it doesn't let me go higher than 1024x768
<Computer__Guru> was gonna say use krandr to change your refresh rate
<tiglionabbit> like on that page for instance
<Cooner750> is it ok to update Ubuntu while running from LiveCD?
<Cooner750> Last time I tried it froze and I had to reboot
<Jet2k5> I know how to change it in gnome Computer__Guru
<tiglionabbit> Cooner750: yup, it's fine, as long as you have some ram
<Jet2k5> that tames the screen moving
<Computer__Guru> so change it,t hat fixed the problem for me
<tiglionabbit> Cooner750: lots of ram
<Jet2k5> but how about getting it biger?
<Computer__Guru> oh i dunno
<Cooner750> I have 448MB. actually 512 but 64 goes to crappy VIA/S3G Intergrated Card
<Cooner750> :P
<Computer__Guru> what kind of card do you have and what driver is X using?
<Cooner750> ok installing GParted (again)
<Jet2k5> hold on let me check with windows
<tiglionabbit> dabar: do you know anything I could read to understand why it does this?
<Cooner750> I ran sudo apt-get update and then ran sudo apt-get install gparted and it's working
<dabar> copyright laws:P
<Cooner750> (Reading database...) is where it's at now
<dabar> haha
<dabar> jj.
<Cooner750> "Unpacking GParted"
<dabar> what have you tried? the usual stuff, like removing readding printer, and so on?
<Computer__Guru> Jet2k5: also, in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf under display you might want to put "1280x1024" BEFORE "1024x768" on each of your Modes lines under the Screen section
<anto9us> there's a man called computer_guru, who liked to visit #ubuntu, I remember one time, he wrote out a rhyme, because he thought it was fun to
<Computer__Guru> then restart X
<Computer__Guru> err xorg.conf
<Computer__Guru> cafuego: pretty fuckin smart for a twelve year old ;)
<ce33na> he's gone
<Cooner750> yes! GParted is installed and running
<Computer__Guru> oh
<dabar> Cooner750: excellent.
<Computer__Guru> dont i look like a dumbass :D
<Cooner750> resizing partition now
<dabar> Im glad he left, rather than having an argument.
<dabar> altho...
<Computer__Guru> nah cafuego's cool
<ce33na> I don't think he understands the difference between refresh rate and resolution
<Computer__Guru> he just has basic linux syndrome
<dabar> I never liked him;)
<dabar> hehe.
<Frank_dot> cafuego: I figured out how to open the ssh port. I just didn't understand how guarddog worked
<ce33na> ok, thats a new one on me. What is basic linux syndrome?
<dabar> I am funny, but, I am leaving too.
<dabar> later.
<Computer__Guru> he's here
<kbrooks> heh
<Computer__Guru> ce33na: ever tried to go to one of the old school linux channels and get help for something? you'd be hard pressed to get anything more than rtfm out of anybody
<Computer__Guru> that's basic linux syndrome
<ce33na> gotcha
<Cooner750> ok. My FAT32 partiton is recognized as "sda1"
<Cooner750> Is that correct?
<Computer__Guru> the elitist attitude that some people adopt once they've become adept at *nix
<Cooner750> I would imagine that the EXT3 partiton will be "sda2"?
<Cooner750> lets see. I have to unmount it.
<anto9us> Cooner750: if that's the first partition you've created on your external usb driver, yes.
<LinuxJones> Computer__Guru, we don't like that attitude here :)
<Cooner750> excellent
<Computer__Guru> LinuxJones: thank god
<Cooner750> I'm unmounting it now to resize the FAT32. How much room should I leave for EXT3?
<anto9us> Cooner750: I'm still betting you'll need a /boot on your internal drive
<Cooner750> 4-5GB?
<anto9us> Cooner750: that's big enough, yes
<Computer__Guru> anto9us: if his bios supports boot from usb, he wont
<Cooner750> It does support USB.
<Cooner750> That's how I booted Slax for a long time. From a USB pendrive
<Hoxzer> can I somehow setup a timer for command?
<ce33na> the debian channel was full of that garbage the other day. Debian is beginning to go through the x.org transition and one of my machines X server broke. After a riveting flamewar, I switched the machine to ubuntu.
<Cooner750> how many GB is 14,652MB?
<Cooner750> oops. nevermind
<flgr> short question about shipit: I'll get a mail confirmation when my order is processed?
<Computer__Guru> ce33na: so you feel my pain.. the slack clan has it the worst, but old school debian enthusiasts can be pretty bad
<Cooner750> wrong #
<Cooner750> is 5037MB enough?
<flgr> coobra: 14 GB
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750: yes
<Cooner750> ok. closing my eyes and hitting "Resize"
* Cooner750 closes eyes
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: you also need a swap partition
<ce33na> Computer__Guru: I see that I am not the only ex-Slack/ex-Debian user here.
<Cooner750> frank_dot: ?
<Computer__Guru> Frank_dot: only if he has less than 512mb ram
<ce33na> :)
<anto9us> I tried debian for a few weeks before discovering ubuntu
<Cooner750> I have 512MB RAM and the vid. card takes 64. So, um.... to do or not to do?
<anto9us> and I agree, they're not the friendliest of people in there
<Computer__Guru> ce33na: I went from win98 to slack 1.2 in 95, then to redhat in 97, then to debian in 2000, then knoppix in early 2004, then to ubuntu (with the kubuntu-desktop) about a week ago
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: well I would think a swap partition is always good, especially if you have plenty of disk space
<Cooner750> I have 93GB that I can resize
<Cooner750> How big and what format should the swap partition be?
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750: how much ram do you have?
<Cooner750> Will I be able to specify it during install?
<Cooner750> I have 512MB but vid. card takes 64 so 448MB
<Computer__Guru> okay
<Jet2k5> well the resolution works perfect under windows
<Computer__Guru> might as well make a swap partition
<Cooner750> how big and what formar?
<Computer__Guru> just leave an extra gig free for swap
<Cooner750> format?
<anto9us> Cooner750: about 1 and half times your memory and just select the swap mount point, the format should be automatic
<Cooner750> k. In EXT3?
<Computer__Guru> and you'll see when you get to the partition part of the install
<Cooner750> k
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: I would suggest 1 gig. The format will be swap .. you can set in install
<Cooner750> resizing the main 4GB now
<Computer__Guru> actually it's type 82 - Linux Swap
<ce33na> very similar path to mine. I also started with Slack in 95. Been on Debian for over a year. When I, as an experiment, put ubuntu on my wife's laptop; my jaw hit the floor. Ubuntu is the cleanest distro that I have ever seen. I've been swaping machines to it for the last few weeks.
<Cooner750> resizing now
<Computer__Guru> you'll set your ext3 partition as type 83 - Linux, then mke2fs -j /dev/sda2
<Computer__Guru> err probably gonna be /dev/sda3 since your swap will be /dev/sda2
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: you can do all that in the installer as well
<lsuactiafner> ce33na : i run a slackware/ubuntu hybrid system
<Computer__Guru> and the comand to activate swap is: mkswap /dev/sda2
<Cooner750> I see a bar going back and forth, back and forth. lol :P
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750: yeah go watch a movie
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: while resizing? yeah
<Computer__Guru> partition resizing takes a while
<Cooner750> How long does it take to resize 114,471MB to 109,434MB ?
<lsuactiafner> various reasons for it but ubuntu doesnt have the power slackware has, but slackware aint as easy to use as ubuntu..
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: not too long, I would think
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu has differant goals but take the best from both worlds
<Cooner750> It's only 5034MB and it's a USB 2.0 conn.
<Cooner750> Oh no. Error
<Computer__Guru> lsuactiafner: last time i checked you could untar and compile a source tarball just as well on ubuntu as you can on slack.. how is it not as powerful?
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: how so?
<moogman> Does anyone know if there will be any issues if I download and install the latest stable dbus from source?
<Cooner750> Error while resizing/moving /dev/sda1 it says
<ce33na> lsuactiafner: I really like slack, but I got tired of the stressful upgrades
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : slackware is more predictable/consistant
<Computer__Guru> it is?
<Cooner750> wait. Now I see 5034MB Unallocated in GParted!?
<lsuactiafner> ce33na : i got scripts to compile sources for me
<Cooner750> what happened there?
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: is there alot of room on that partition?
<Cooner750> Yes. plenty
<Cooner750> oops. nevermind
<lsuactiafner> apt-get build-dep is pretty nice
<Computer__Guru> i thought the whole idea of package maintenance structures was to maintain a level of consistency that wasnt present in distributions like slack :D
<Cooner750> brb
<Computer__Guru> ima shut up now, one dist is as good as the next,t hey're all linux
<Computer__Guru> except rpm systems, rpm sucks monkey balls
<ce33na> haha
<lsuactiafner> all slack packages are made on one standard system.. ubuntu system tend to differ slightly so packages aint always 100% compatible..
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: I have had bad experiences with rpm as well but maybe it has improved since then
<lsuactiafner> but ubuntu is really nice, hybrid is perfect..
<Computer__Guru> systems tend to differ slightly???
<Computer__Guru> yeah i bet it is pretty
<IIIEars> RH has been PIA since 5.0
<Frank_dot> How is slack more standard?
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : you wouldnt recognise my system as ubuntu or slackware.
<Computer__Guru> pia?
<IIIEars> pain in the A$$
<Computer__Guru> lsuactiafner: i'm just spoiled by apt.. slack was a nightmare for me
<lsuactiafner> slackware is more standard but its more for a server, like the gui doesnt start automatically ect
<Cooner750> I cant figure out what the error was all about.
<Cooner750> Everything seems fine stil
<Cooner750> l
<Computer__Guru> lsuactiafner: but i gotta say my experience with slack allowed me to build an lfs system for someone that made me ten grand :D
<lsuactiafner> but i run ubuntu in console.. dont like gui
<Cooner750> Is the Installer resizer graphical?
<Cooner750> BRB
<axis> :D
<IIIEars> Computer_Guru - for a glimpse at what it was like try BSD from scratch
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: no but its pretty simple
<axis> so i've got everything dma mode, 32 bit . but now i can read blank discs to burn
<lsuactiafner> yeh, slack is like unix standard.. ubuntu is user-friendly, differant goals, not sayin ubuntu aint standards compatible..
<axis> not detecting media, i'm getting a DRIVE-SEEK-READY_ERROR
<Computer__Guru> lsuactiafner: compile and install kdm and put S20kdm in /etc/rc5.d/ and watch how fast the gui automatically starts :D
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : i run blackbox.. starts in seconds..
<Computer__Guru> nice
<lsuactiafner> like 2 seconds..
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Computer__Guru> blackbox is purdy
<Computer__Guru> and very simplistic
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: purdy?
<Razor-X> ewww ;)
<lsuactiafner> i like it, mplayer -rootwin runs as a background
<IIIEars> swappiness is a nice tweak also
<lsuactiafner> IIIEars : what you put your swappiness as?
<lsuactiafner> i played with it and made ff crash..
<lsuactiafner> heh
<IIIEars> 10
<Computer__Guru> i was merely illustrating that slack can be setup as a workstation just as easily as it can be a server
<Razor-X> E is way better ;)
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<Computer__Guru> install x, your favorite window manager, and xdm
<Computer__Guru> ta-da
<Computer__Guru> oh yeah make sure youput xdm int he appropriate rc dir
<axis> Anyone have an idea?  - My BENQ 52x cd burner is detecting, mounts written discs.. but when i put a blank in  nothing happens
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : yeh, slack aint for the average user, but for a geek ubuntu can be annoyin if it runs like 100 apps in init.d that i dont want to run on bootup
<axis> i can't find anything on unofficial ubuntu or google
<lsuactiafner> but for 95% of ppl it aint a problem but a benifit
<Razor-X> axis: have you tried to burn on it?
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: slack is awesome
<concept10> axis, what do you want it to do when you put a blank in>
<Computer__Guru> lsuactiafner: am I the only person leftint he world who actually audits his rcX.d dirs with any regularity?
<axis> Yes, I've even tried to force, but it says  " No media found"
<axis> i've tried 3 discs of 3 different kinds of media
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : i redid init.d and did some minor changes in rc
<axis> o
<axis> using k3b
<axis> cdrdao
<Computer__Guru> youc ant mount a blank disc
<Razor-X> yeah, you can't mount a blank disc
<Razor-X> you have to burn to the device directly
<axis> well, on this computer, when i put a blank it, it auto plays and asks me what i want to do with it
<Computer__Guru> axis: un cdrdao witht he blank disc in it should detect the medium and write to it
<axis> it won't on my other machine
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : like if it wasnt for slackware i wouldbe be able to help ppl with ubuntu.
<Computer__Guru> tru
<Razor-X> axis: doesen't do that to me
<ralobao> how do i add a folder to the PATH ?
<kbrooks> Computer__Guru, NO
<kbrooks> Computer__Guru, NO
<Computer__Guru> yeah ive never had a *nix system do that for me
<Razor-X> I've burned discs with K3b just fine
<axis> Razor-X: do you use a gui burn program?
<kbrooks> Computer__Guru, cli == evil for grandma
<Computer__Guru> lol
<Razor-X> kbrooks: the channel isn't full of grandparents ;)
<Computer__Guru> kbrooks: i was speaking in general terms
<Razor-X> and, what's so hard about CLI?
<Razor-X> scary?
<mxreader> morning all
<lsuactiafner> cli is easy
<Computer__Guru> nothing if you remember DOS :)
<Razor-X> OMG, BLACK SCREEN T3H SC4RY
<kbrooks> Razor-X, uh, the average user
<ce33na> Razor-X: it wont be long for some of us.
<lsuactiafner> easier than click click omg where click click omg bash keyboard
<axis> Razor-X, : this other computer is for my buddy. i have vmware on here with his winxp pro,
<blmartin777> does anybody use mldonkey?
<axis> mplayers great, xmms' great, vmware's great
<Computer__Guru> the average user these days was trained into windowsxp and doesnt even know how to navigate a filesystem
<axis> copying cds onto the hd is great
<axis> i'm getting like a HD-io error
<Razor-X> axis: have you tried burning without mounting?
<axis> yes
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: true that
<ce33na> Computer__Guru: tell me about it
<Crashtest> cli is way faster than gui, that's for sure
<Razor-X> axis: hmmm.....
<poningru> lso true
<lsuactiafner> in windows i get annoyed that i can use the cli
<Razor-X> try unmounting it, if you had it mounted before
<Computer__Guru> i get around in cli just as well as i do on kde
<mxreader> can anyone point me to understanding about security with a LAMP setup?  I needed to run dotproject in Ubuntu locally on a machine that connects to the internet
<Computer__Guru> but by way of gui's if youre gonna do it do it right - kde is your friend
<axis> i'm alot more comfortable with gui at first too.. i'm actually putting freebsd on here as a server, and will have ubuntu as my workstation .. maybe run ESX server
<moogman> Hey, does anyone know if there will be any issues if I download and install the latest stable dbus from source?
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: heh, true that
<Razor-X> most everything I do is done in an Eterm
<kbrooks> Computer__Guru, gnome > kde
<Crashtest> I run a bunch of servers at work, and they run headless, and do not run X, so you just do everything at the command line
<Razor-X> kbrooks: Gnome went downhill after v1
<axis> i bet it's just the crappy benq.. although i can't find anyone else with this problem.. i'd really hate to have to re install
<axis> hd io error
<Frank_dot> moogman: If I knew what dbus is, maybe I could help...
<Computer__Guru> kbrooks: someone lied to you. kde is a lot more feature rich than gnome... although, gnome is prettier
<axis> read seek complete error
<Razor-X> moogman: if it's on the repos, there should be almost no problem
<Computer__Guru> gnome is a workspace, kde is a desktop
<DonL> Razor-X, gnome started to get good at 2.8
<poningru> Computer__Guru: but its slower
<lsuactiafner> we just have to keep in mind ubuntu has differant goals for a differant audience, in the end slack+freebsd has its place and uses..
<Razor-X> DonL: ewwww
<Frank_dot> I like KDE much better essentially because I can't stand nautilus
<moogman> Frank_dot: LoL thanks... "D-BUS is a message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to one another." (from the website)
<Razor-X> you musta been a FVWM95 user ;)
<Computer__Guru> yeah im not too worried about speed as long as it works im happy
<poningru> also xfce is better than them all
<Razor-X> poningru: E trumps XFce
<lsuactiafner> night ppl.
<DonL> No, I used KDE for years
<poningru> mmm to each his own
<Computer__Guru> xfce is fugly, but very very fast
<moogman> Razor-X: Um. The repos have version 0.21 (IIRC), but I need >=0.34
<axis> anybody know how to control a cdrw with hdparm
<Razor-X> Blackbox is thousands times uglier
* Computer__Guru agrees with poningru
<Razor-X> moogman: try compiling hten
<Razor-X> s/<\ht\>/th/
<Computer__Guru> same way you control everything else with hdparm
<frequency> axis: man hdparm
<axis> yeah i just use hdparm -? or enter
<moogman> Razor-X: Sure, but I just wanna make sure that it won't break anything critical if I do.
<Computer__Guru> yup
<Razor-X> moogman: doubt it will
<axis> i've got everything enabled, it says it's good. just not ready blanks.. never heard of that eh
<axis> sigh
<Frank_dot> axis: I just turned on DMA for the cdroms and that's it
<Computer__Guru> dude it doesnt mount blanks.. load up k3b, make sure your cd drive is UNmounted, and try to burn something in k3b
<moogman> Razor-X: On what basis do you make that presumption (If you don't mind me asking)
<axis> man, it's not mounted
<axis> otherwise i wouldn't be able to eject the drive
<axis> it's not locked
<Razor-X> moogman: because compilation almost never breaks, especially if you don't make install
<lsuactiafner> Need to get 13.1MB of archives. for xfce seems big?! liek blackbox is small
<mxreader> i want to run dotproject (need Apache, MySQL, and PHP) on my office machine (used only locally) but which is normally also used for internet
<axis> Frank_dot: you didn't enable 32bit i-o? .. enabling DMA sufficed?
<Computer__Guru> what is the specific message you get when you try to burn?
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: and really really ugly
<moogman> Razor-X: Well, clearly I was going to compile and then install it :p
<Razor-X> moogman: you don't have to
<lsuactiafner> 424K for blackbox
<Razor-X> I rarely do
<moogman> Or maybe not so clearly...
<Frank_dot> axis: I could even burn without DMA, just more slowly
<Razor-X> if you have to go to Blackbox level, use ratpoison
<lsuactiafner> is xfce faster than bb?
<Computer__Guru> *coughwindowmakercough*
<Computer__Guru> or even fluxbox
<Razor-X> not all sure there
<moogman> Razor-X: I need it to develop against, so it needs to be installed somewhere.
<Computer__Guru> i like kde, tyvm
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Razor-X> moogman: can't you point to the directory?
<Frank_dot> what are all the *box anyway. simple window managers?
<Computer__Guru> bb is a cool demo
<lsuactiafner> kde has too many confusing menus
<ce33na> I once prefered KDE, now I prefer Gnome.
<Computer__Guru> Frank_dot: yeah... i actually recommend checking out fluxbox
<lsuactiafner> i have like xterm in my menu lol
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: try ratpoison
<DonL> kde's okay. I have some friends who prefer it
<poningru> lsuactiafner: yeah xfce is faster
<Razor-X> Eterm here ;)
<moogman> Razor-X: No, because when I run the program I'll be creating, it'll try to connect to dbus and not find it :p
<Computer__Guru> lsuactiafner: yeah it was designed for people with moderate IQ's :D
<lsuactiafner> Razor-X : getting it while i sleep
<lsuactiafner> Sat Jul 16 04:04:41 SAST 2005
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Razor-X> moogman: you _have_ to point it to "dbus" and not /path/to/dbus ?
<lsuactiafner> i just get annoyed quickly
<lsuactiafner> and i'm too lazy to use a mouse
<Computer__Guru> yeah i hear ya
<Computer__Guru> i personally prefer the robustness
<Razor-X> then ratpoison would be awesome for you lsuactiafner
<Razor-X> I don't have a mouse, hate 'em like the plague
<Razor-X> my trackball's a bar-none pointing device ;)
<Computer__Guru> i have an optical wheel mouse :D
<lsuactiafner> i use the mouse with ff tho
<A[D] minS> where i can find more mirorrs to add it in source.list
<DonL> Razor-X, how do you click on things? lol
<moogman> Razor-X: No sorry. What I was saying is that dbus has a daemon that needs to be running. I can't have two versions of dbus running simultaneously, so its either install-over, or not at all, kinda thing
<moogman> (I think)
<DonL> Oh. too late
<Razor-X> DonL: with the buttons?
<lsuactiafner> optical wheel?
<Razor-X> moogman: then, try ;)
<ce33na> A[D] minS: ubuntuguide.com
<Computer__Guru> its an optical mouse with a wheel
<Razor-X> no harm in trying
<Computer__Guru> dont be a smartass
<ce33na> or org
<Razor-X> !guide
<ce33na> or whatever
<ubotu> I don't know, Razor-X
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : better with games?
<Razor-X> !ubuntuguide
<axis> DriveReady-SeekComplete-Error is what's spit out in CLI,  in GUI it says, "no medium found"
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<lsuactiafner> never heard of it
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: hmmmm?
<lsuactiafner> but thought of the concept before..
<Computer__Guru> lsuactiafner: *shrug* dont play games
<Mark23> How do I get OpenGL for WineHQ's Wine in the repositories its only available for the ubuntu version?
<concept10> I dont understand what CTRL-ALT-BKSP actually does, I know it logs you out but does it kill all the apps in that section?
<Razor-X> that's essentially what a mouse is, no?
<Razor-X> an optical mouse with a wheel?
<moogman> Razor-X: There may be, as things like HAL and udev may depend on it...
<lsuactiafner> thing is in games the optical doesnt move short enogh distances to snipe
<Crashtest> jeez, let on on the guide, willya?  hndred times a night you say that
<Computer__Guru> concept10: it explicitly kills the x server.. if you're running a display manager it will start right back up
<axis> DriveReady-SeekComplete-Error
<Razor-X> a trackball is a pointing device that stays fixed in one place... you move the ball to move the mouse
<lsuactiafner> so a wheel would be nice under it to make movement easier
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: exactly, no more reaching up high to score the kill ;)
<concept10> Computer__Guru, does it kill apps running in that session?
<lsuactiafner> also it can be used to make smaller movements more accurate..
<Razor-X> that's true
<Computer__Guru> concept10: youre better off CTRL-ALT-F1 then killall -9 X && killall -9 your_display_manager
<ce33na> ubotu: I'll check it out.
<Computer__Guru> concept10: yes
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ce33na
<lsuactiafner> cool didnt know they had those mouses..
<axis> man this is such a pain
<lsuactiafner> going to get one
<axis> everything works so well
<Razor-X> but, in an FPS (not CS, people with 5 hours to play one match) very precise movements matter not so much
<axis> except it won't burn on a drive it's detecting
<lsuactiafner> get annoyed with ut2004 becuase i like snipin
<lsuactiafner> and campin
<axis> vm ware works wonderfully
<concept10> Computer__Guru, I dont care about X, sometimes apps get stuck, and that gets rid of them
<axis> sound.. mplayer.. everything
<Razor-X> it's not _that_ imprecise
<Razor-X> it can't make minute pixel movements, true
<concept10> imprecise?
<tanki> axis, it better work wonderfully, 200 bucks
<Computer__Guru> concept10: ctrl-alt-f1, login, and killall -9 stuck_app then hit ALT-F7 to get back to X
<Frank_dot> But optical doesn't get full of gunk
<Razor-X> I do have a mouse hanging back there just in case
<Razor-X> Frank_dot: and neither does an optical trackball? ;)
<lsuactiafner> with my wheel/ball mouse i had 4/5 headshots..
<axis> tanki: it's the best thing i've ever seen hahaha
<Razor-X> well, it does, but much much less frequently
<frequency> does Ubuntu have a config tool for Grub or do i have to work that manually?
<axis> it works great on this computer, but my buddies computer..  I can't get the benQ to burn! ..
<tanki> axis, i know a free alternative but if you've already bought it then i wont bore you with it
<Computer__Guru> had this mouse for three years never had to clean it once
<DonL> Probably easier on the wrist too
<Razor-X> frequency: just read the docs, not too hard
<concept10> Computer__Guru, for example, I quit Limewire a long time ago but somehow Gnutella was running in the background, I dont know what process it was running under
<tanki> s/bore/burden
<lsuactiafner> night ppl.
<tanki> nite lsu
<Razor-X> tanki: you missed a "/" at the very end
<concept10> Computer__Guru, what kind of mouse?
<Razor-X> if you're using sed notation, I mean
<Computer__Guru> concept10: you can always: ps au | grep -i gnutella
<axis> tanki: i'm pretty comfortable with vmware already.. i saw a few freeware alternatives.. but really, i can't focus on anything except  getting this BENQ burning with Ubuntu for my buddy
<Computer__Guru> then kill that process
<concept10> Computer__Guru, it wasnt there
<jimmychi> hey all
<Computer__Guru> concept10: little cheap miniature optical wheel mouse
<Razor-X> am I the only one that uses ps -e to grep? ;)
<DonL> concept10, I find you have to click on disconnect or else some part of it keeps running
<jimmychi> I'm SSHing into a Linux box using putty with X11 forwarding enabled from a WinXP box running an X-server using cygwin, and can bring up X displays when DISPLAY is 'localhost:10.0', but not '<linux ip>:10.0' or <win ip>:10.0'....anyone please know why?
<ce33na> ubotu: well....that explains why merillat doesn't work any more
<ubotu> ce33na: I haven't a clue
<concept10> I use ps aux | grep
<Computer__Guru> concept,t hen ctrl-alt-backspace kills the entire x server and anything spawned from it
<axis> aux all the way
<Razor-X> ce33na: ubotu's a bot
<lsuactiafner> aux dude (;
<Razor-X> aux is real useful
<tanki> Razor-X, hmm?
<ce33na> I just figured that one out
<Computer__Guru> ce33na: you are aware ubotu is a bot, right?
<Razor-X> but I won't use it, very rarely at best
<Razor-X> it's friggin BSD notation, for gosh's sake
<ce33na> :)
<anto9us> I replaced all the mice in work with optical and threw all the mats away which was a mistake as a few have brought their own brightly coloured mats in and have rung me when there pointer jumps around the screen. I explain to them that it's because they have a brightly coloured mouse mat and they think I'm winding them up
<axis> grep grep grep
<Razor-X> Linux impurists!
<devnull> why in the hell would ubuntu's php package be set with --without-mysql ????
<axis> what's wrong with BSD
* Razor-X shudders
<Computer__Guru> i use au cause it shows the full command line, aux tends to chop a lot off the end
<frequency> Razor-X: i understand i could do that, but i was just wondering if there was a GUI tool for it so i could just make a quick hack to it..
<jimmychi> auxww
<Razor-X> frequency: I can probably help there ;)
<axis> FreeBSD is the goods, other then getting rid of gui off the install [=
<Razor-X> BSD, I never liked it from the onset
<lsuactiafner> Computer__Guru : grep 0 or something that occurs often
<axis> ha
<lsuactiafner> then it doesnt cut it
<concept10> anto9us, I understand that.  I just learned that optical mice jump on repeated patterns. Like the faux woodgrain on my desk
<Razor-X> I tried it and I was like "son of a b***h"
<jimmychi> Computer__Guru: auxww wont cut off anything
<Razor-X> I mean, why use something so neanderthalic like tcsh, first of all?
<axis> try installng solaris
<axis> minimal install
<tanki> concept10, have you seen my mouse?
<Computer__Guru> jimmychi: ill remember that, tyvm
<axis> and upgrading
<axis> hahahaha..
<axis> that boggles my mind
<jimmychi> Computer__Guru: just learned it yesterday :)
<lsuactiafner> heh cool jimmychi
<Computer__Guru> thats what i like about linux..t en years of experience with it and i learn something new about it every single day
<Razor-X> and the filesystem layout is just about as intuitive as you can find ;)
<MathManJeffy> hi all
<gabaug> how stable is Breezy?
<axis> just like not being able to burn with a drive that perfectly detects fine, and the software is all there
<anto9us> concept10: one of the women in work still doesn't believe me, she thinks it was a setup, that I programmed her computer to make the mouse jump
<lsuactiafner> man man is interesting lol
<concept10> I just bought another mouse and it jitters sometimes, at first I though it was a mouse driver problem, but its my desk, I dont use mousepad
<lsuactiafner> did that today
<frequency> Razor-X: i'd tried to install another distro on another partition and it messed everything up..  it didn't even search for other OSes like Ubuntu did when I installed it..
<Razor-X> the only thing I like about BSD is it's solidity
<tanki> concept10, I meant, would you like to see my mouse?
<concept10> anto9us, tell her to have a drink and shutup
<Razor-X> frequency: 'cat menu.list' and paste it in pastebin
<frequency> now i just need to get the Grub config back to how it was..
<frequency> roger that
<anto9us> I don't blame her though, it's the sort of thing I'd be proud of
<axis> Razor-X: come on, the daemon is cool.. charlie? yuh
<concept10> tanki, what mouse?
<axis> .. freebsd is a rock
<axis> i'd use openBSD as my gateway/router
<tanki> concept10, my mouse
<axis> freebsd, server
<axis> ubuntu/winxp workstations
<gabaug> Anybody using Breezy? Is it at least decently usable?
<Razor-X> web14.compaq.com/falco/detail.asp?FAQnum=FAQ2859
<axis> esx server will be the goods, rack mount virtual comps
<axis> :D
<concept10> anto9us, Tell her you programmed her mouse to click into her bank account when she is not there
<Razor-X> gabaug: a _lot_ of things are broken
<Computer__Guru> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/610
<gabaug> Razor-X: thanks..that's what I wanted to know
<Computer__Guru> whats wrong with hoary that youre insuch a hurry to get breezy?
<anto9us> concept10: nah, that would be dangerous, she gets any problems with her bank account I guarantee she'd have the police knocking on my door
<lsuactiafner> glibc
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: some people like bleeding edge because it sounds cool, i'm guessing ;)
<concept10> anto9us, j/k :)
<axis> man
<Computer__Guru> screw that
<Computer__Guru> i like a stable system
<axis> i'm going to scream
<gabaug> Computer__Guru: I'm trying to hack on gnome-panel, and I need libgnome-menu-dev 2.11.1
<axis> burn baby burn
<axis> damnit
<Razor-X> gabaug: you can't compile it in?
<Computer__Guru> gabaug: so use backports :D
<Computer__Guru> or compile it in
<ce33na> backports is working for me
<Razor-X> pshhh, you people'd rather move to Breeze than compile?
<Razor-X> cowards, that's what you people are, cowards *shakes head*
<gabaug> yes :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.screensavers-connection.com/images/kittens.gif <-- bwah hah hah
<Razor-X> i'm 15!!! look at me!
<Computer__Guru> or apt-get source libgnome-menu-dev then untar it to the right place and you got the dev packjages :)
<gabaug> I moved to Hoary months before it was released and had a good exprience with it...pretty stable, really
<ce33na> Razor-X: been there, done that
* tanki gives Razor-X some jesus juice
<Frank_dot> lol
<misfit_toy> Hoary for desktops, FC4 for servers
<concept10> anto9us, you work on *nix boxes at work or windows?
* Razor-X spits out Jesus juice
<anto9us> concept10: both
<Razor-X> I want some Raam juice
<Razor-X> mmm, that'ld hit the spot
<misfit_toy> wassup concept10 ?
<frequency> Razor-X: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aXLTYu50.html I had to re-install Ubuntu (on yet another partition) to get the original kernel to show back up in the list
<misfit_toy> concept10, I replied to your email, did you get it???
<anto9us> concept10: I'm trying to irradicate our dependence on M$
<IIIEars> BSD on DVD iso for home based servers - hacked? just reboot
<mindamp> how do i format my newly created fat32 partition?
<Razor-X> mindamp: mkfs.vfat /dev/hdX
<concept10> misfit_toy, nothing much, yes... my server went down though :(  idea on hold for now
<Razor-X> oh yeah, prepend a 'sudo' on taht
<Razor-X> s/\<ah>\/ha/
<IIIEars> lol
<concept10> misfit_toy, sorry for the non response.
<absinthe> Could someone explain some common differences between Linux and BSD other than the development team?
<tanki> concept10: my mouse, i call him breezy http://jeffsweb.net/irc/tanki.mouse2.jpg
<Computer__Guru> BROKEN_LADDER: the humor in a bunch of kitten pictures seems to escape me
<misfit_toy> concept10, it's ok, just wondered if you fell in a volcano
<ce33na> sudo has proven very hard for me to get accustomed to. I've used a real root account for so long.
<IIIEars> better file/process controls?
<Razor-X> how many people actually use regular expressions when they go "s/x/y/" ?
<Computer__Guru> absinthe: licensing? architecture?
<concept10> misfit_toy, what did you think about that idea?
<hondje> One is *dying
* hondje ducks
<absinthe> Computer__Guru, What are some advantages to using FreeBSD over Ubuntu?
<misfit_toy> concept10, I'd like to see your response to my email! the idea is good but I had detailed questions....
<anto9us> Razor-X: I've found them useful, but I always use rtfm with them
<IIIEars> most of the servers that run a year or more at a time without rebooting are BSD. (shrug)
<concept10> misfit_toy, okay.
<Razor-X> frequency: what's the path to your OS you want to add?
<Computer__Guru> absinthe: depends on the applications of your system.. FreeBSD handles higher levels of file descriptors a little better than linux, traditionally
<frequency> it's /boot/vmlinuz on /dev/hda2..
<absinthe> Computer__Guru, Well, I mean for a desktop scenario
<hondje> they're the same
<Computer__Guru> absinthe: stability, stability, stability
<hondje> KDE is KDE, Gnome is Gnome
<Razor-X> frequency: your drive is /boot/vmlinux?
<concept10> BSD is very good for servers, not desktop, linux has more drivers and rapid development for the desktio
<Razor-X> s/<\x\>/z/
<frequency> no, the drive is /dev/hda, partition /dev/hda2
<frequency> the kernel is /boot/vmlinuz
<concept10> That doesnt mean you cant run BSD on the desktop
<absinthe> Computer__Guru, So no real gain unless you're using a server?
<Computer__Guru> concept10: if you take the time to set bsd up, it is just fine for a desktop - especially in a workstation environment
<Computer__Guru> absinthe: right.
<Computer__Guru> well
<Razor-X> no, what do you want to do, frequency ?
<Computer__Guru> freebsd tends to be a little more secure
<absinthe> Computer__Guru, Thanks for answering my questions =)
<Computer__Guru> but when a bug IS found, it's usually a real bitch
<concept10> Computer__Guru, I understand that but for desktop environments I dont want to spend alot of time with config.
<frequency> i want Grub to boot that kernel, and it won't do it..
<jimmychi> linux has a reputation for greater variety of hardware support
<Computer__Guru> absinthe: all these things were my personal opinion and experience.. ymmv
<frequency> it just freezes when i make the selection
<absinthe> Computer__Guru, Of course.
<gabaug> Computer__Guru, Razor-X : turns out I was getting my libgnome-menu-dev pkg from packports (I just put it in for mono..forgot that it might have other dev libs..) .. and it's still not recent enough :(
<tanki> been a while since someone used ymmv
<DonL> Computer__Guru, every time I've gone through the install instructions for BSD, it's kind of put me off
<gabaug> Razor-X: and I'm not a coward, I just don't relish the idea of compiling all the dozens of required dev libs just to get hacking is all
<Computer__Guru> gabaug: well, herein lies the problem. if you installt he sources to a new4er menu than what the rest of your system runs, when you recompile it to get your changes, will it even work?
<frequency> Razor-X: i altered all the paths to do the right things (they're back to what they were before i changed them, though.. long story)
<concept10> tanki, you have rats in your computer case?
<NoHope> hi all
<Computer__Guru> DonL: make world can be very intimidating
<axis> HD_IO_GETGEO ERROR
<DonL> That's what I thought
<NoHope> Do you know how to make gnome-terminal output ls with colors? Only root can do that...
<absinthe> Any Soulseek compatible clients for Linux?
<Razor-X> frequency: why use console flag?
<tanki> it was a mouse and he got lost
<Computer__Guru> axis: do you have 32bit io turned on?
<Razor-X> absinthe: that's not a P2P you hear about often... try WINE on it
<gabaug> Computer__Guru: I'd just be compiling the dev pkg .. so it would be fine (as long as I uninstalled the pkg'd version)
<axis> Computer__Guru, : i've tried both ways
<Computer__Guru> wtf is soulseek?
<tanki> my fault for leaving computer parts all over the place
<axis> Computer__Guru, that's what i had to do for this computer
<gabaug> absinthe: Nicotine
<frequency> Razor-X: i didn't add anything to it.. all i've done was alter the paths for the partition and kernel
<frequency> Razor-X: and the root partition
<tanki> guru, sounds like a dating service
<NoHope> hey, Do you know how to make gnome-terminal output ls with colors? Only root can do that...
<absinthe> gabaug, Thanks
<kevin_> Hello eveyone! I am an exremely new Linux newby and I actually got my wireless working thanx to the awsome Documentation put out by the people of Ubuntu, thanx to all whom made it work
<MathManJeffy> anyone else having connectivity issues with security.ubuntu.com?
<frequency> er.. the root parameter rather
<Computer__Guru> gabaug: the dev package, when compiled, becomes the binary package.. ie, when you  go into gnome-menu-source dir (or whatever its called) and hack about with it then do a make and a make install, you've just replaced your production gnome-menu
<jimmychi> kevin_: you using ndiswrapper?
<tanki> kevin_, neat i think the ubuntu developers would be glad to hear that
<kevin_> nope, madwifi
<Computer__Guru> or are you working on something else that just requires those sources?
<axis> When I turn on, oor leave off 32 bit io, or dma, it says "HD_IO_GET_GEO_ERROR"
<tanki> kevin_, keep your chin up and ubuntu will open doors you never knew existed.. until of course, you get a girlfriend then all bets are off
<frequency> tanki: amen, brother
<kevin_> lol, married here
<Computer__Guru> axis: it's not fetching the geometry of the disc.. have you tried another brand of blanks or maybe even another blank?
<MathManJeffy> tanki, easy enough, don't tell her about it and you're fine
<axis> computer: 3 different brands, a couple cds of each brand .. gah
<frequency> kevin_: lol in that case, there's no hope..
<ce33na> NoHope: do you have color ls output from one of the consoles?
<gabaug> Computer__Guru: I'm trying to hack on gnome-panel which requires libgnome-menu-dev
<Cooner750> ok, is the installer partitioner graphical?
<Computer__Guru> i dunno what to tell you then.. google the error
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: no but its pretty easy
<Computer__Guru> gabaug: ah,t hats where i misunderstood
<kevin_> lol, I am a pc tech and she knows when I am on a pc don't bother I won't here anything
<Cooner750> How does it work?
<Cooner750> Entering #s?
<axis> hoy i'm going to have to try installing anothe rburner.. sigh.. ok thx.. bbl
<frequency> lol
<Cooner750> How long would it take to install Ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> hear, not here
<Cooner750> to a USB 2.0 drive
<frequency> took me about 10 minutes earlier
<Computer__Guru> apparently the IT field doesn't require basic reading and writing skills :D
<Cooner750> frequency: Are you responding to my Q?
<kevin_> Took me close to 2 hours but I am on a p1 233 laptop lol
<DonL> Cooner750, about 20 minutes for me
<frequency> oh, to a USB drive, i'm not sure..
<frequency> Cooner750: yes
<Cooner750> Ok. Can Ubuntu burn ISO images?
<Computer__Guru> you installed ubuntu on a 233?
<frequency> any Linux distro can
<Cooner750> I dont feel like booting into windows
<Computer__Guru> hows it run?
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750: yup
<tanki> kevin_, http://systm.org/ has a great article and video on building an open source wardriving box if you're interested
<Cooner750> What program should I install/use for burning the ISO image
<sushubh> can i run ubuntu as a server
<Cooner750> I'm a little new to Linux, kind of
<tanki> I mean if you're really into wifi stuff
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750: k3b
<frequency> Cooner750: I use XCDRoast and... er.. i can't remember the other.. hold on
<kevin_> tanki: I may in a while right now playing with the good old wireless
<Cooner750> Computer_Guru: Does that come with Ubuntu LiveCD or should I sudo apt-get it?
<ce33na> sushubh: yes...just install the server program you desire and set the appropriate options in its config file
<Cooner750> I have another CD burner open
<Computer__Guru> apt-get
<frequency> Cooner750: GnomeBaker, that's it..
<gabaug> Cooner750: GNOME has builtin support for burning ISOs ... just right click on it in nautilus or from the desktop and choose "write to cd" or similar
<jimmychi> kevin_: i run similar specs on my test laptop...an old thinkpad...had a helluva time with wireless cards
<DonL> I have an old P1 here, and it seems to me the only thing I could get working was DSL
<sushubh> ce33na: on a celeron 500 with 128 mb ram? :P
<frequency> gabaug: that works for ISOs, too?
<Cooner750> i'm starting Firefox to download the installer CD iso
<ce33na> sushubh: go for it.
<tanki> jimmychi, does it have a touchpad or that red dot in the middle of the keyboard
<gabaug> frequency: yes, IIRC
* Computer__Guru packs a bowl
<sushubh> cool thanks. does it support serial mouse?
<sushubh> fedora does not work with serial mouse :D
<jimmychi> tanki: red dot only, i've gotten used to it
<kevin_> I actually got the dlink dwl-g650 to setup pretty sweet
<kevin_> with the madwifi
<tanki> i knew a guy who played quake with that dot
<ce33na> sushubh: I haven't used a serial mouse in a long time. I don't know
<sushubh> np. thanks mate :)
<tanki> of course he wasn't very good
<ce33na> sushubh: I suspect that it will
<Frank_dot> tanki: I knew a guy who was in a quake clan who played keyboard only
<jimmychi> i tried a netgear, a belkin, and an SMC card...all ZERO luck
<tanki> kevin_, i've gotten a lot of help with wireless in #wireless by the way if you can't find your answer here
<Computer__Guru> damnit
<Computer__Guru> the bowl is clogged
<Computer__Guru> and i have no poker
<DonL> Frank_dot, my son prefers Quake on keyboard
<Computer__Guru> brb
<tanki> Frank_dot, that's intense
<kevin_> it is working great, I am using it now but thanx
<gabaug> Computer__Guru: (just to pass it on) it's dammit
<frequency> gabaug: no it's not..
<Frank_dot> tanki: well that was in the Quake 1 days
<frequency> he spelled it correctly
<Computer__Guru> you sure?
<Computer__Guru> its damnit, im almost certain
<tanki> Frank_dot, if the xbox allowed you to play fps games with a keyboard and mouse i would totally pwnt at halo
<Cooner750> how do I mount my /dev/sda1 back again?
<frequency> it is
<gabaug> frequency: http://www.google.com/search?&q=damnit
<jimmychi> i'd say damn it, or dammit, but not damnit
<dylan_> how do i enable 3d acceleration for an integrated VIA video thingy
<MathManJeffy> who googles damnit?
<gabaug> MathManJeffy: somebody looking for a fast response :)
<Cooner750> I need to mount my external /dev/sda1 back to download the is
<Cooner750> o
<MathManJeffy> lol
<jimmychi> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=damnit&word2=dammit
* Computer__Guru checks websters
<MathManJeffy> i'm still having connectivity issues with security.ubuntu.com, anyone else or is my router going screwy again
<fish> hello all
<MathManJeffy> hi fish
<jimmychi> hey fish
<Cooner750> anybody?
<Cooner750> mount external FAT32 HD?
<frequency> edit /etc/fstab
<MathManJeffy> just mount /dev/sda1 somewhere
<Cooner750> so... mount /dev/sda1 where?
<Computer__Guru> okay
<gabaug> Cooner750: anywhere you want
<JavaOnLinux> hello, does anyone know that if there is a software that can replace adobe premiere in linux?
<Computer__Guru> actually, neither dammit or damnit are a word. the proper phrase is damn it
<gabaug> Cooner750: make a directory and do: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /path/to/your/dir/
<Computer__Guru> so says merriam websters
<Computer__Guru> damnit
<Computer__Guru> ;)
<frequency> Cooner750: add this line: "/dev/sda1       /mnt/whatever         vfat defaults           0       1"
<ce33na> mount -t msdos /dev/sda1 /<directory you created>
<MathManJeffy> it's a conjugate and perfectly acceptable slang computer :-P
<dylan_> how do i enable 3d acceleration for VIA S3 chipset?
<kevin_> dylan: no idea here
<Cooner750> Can I disconnect and reconnect the drive and will that remount it?
<Computer__Guru> it's not a conjugate, it's two complete words... but ill concede it perfectly acceptable slang.. and as such, either dammit or damnit are equally acceptable
<fish> umount
<fish> mount
<merriam> Computer__Guru: http://onelook.com/?w=dammit&ls=a
<fish> grammar is no fun
<dylan_> ok
<ce33na> Cooner750: is this a usb external hard drive?
<Cooner750> ce33na: yep
<Computer__Guru> the dumb shit we argue over
<Madpilot> odd. X just locked up on me; when I used ctrl-alt-bksp it wouldn't restart...
<fish> haha
<Computer__Guru> merriam: if it's not in websters it isnt a word.
<frequency> Computer__Guru: except damm isn't a word
* KarlosII reminds "Hey guys please keep your torrents open after you d/l so that we can build the seeds. This way we can release new torrents faster. You can watch your torrent as it seeds. Thank You!"
<Computer__Guru> frequency: exactly. damn is
<ce33na> put it in fstab as someone showed before. Make sure you unmount properly before you disconnect it
<MathManJeffy> ok well the point is that i'm still all pissy over security.ubuntu.com :P i think it's going to make me install apache by myself ><
<jimmychi> so i 'xhost +'  on the machine running the x server (Win), and on the machine i'm connecting to (linux) i set the DISPLAY to <win IP>:10.0...am i missing something?  still cant get X apps to come up on the Win display...
<MathManJeffy> damnit!
* KarlosII says oops
<frequency> Computer__Guru: right, so how are they equally acceptable?
<Computer__Guru> frequency: slang is weird like that... show me what two words make up ain't
<frequency> Computer__Guru: er.. ai and not? ;-)
<Computer__Guru> exactly
<tfort> i'm running openbox on my ubuntu system, and iw as wondering, where's the config or rc file for starting apps when I enter a session from GDM?
<MathManJeffy> and btw, it IS a conjugate :P
<hondje> ain't is ought and not
<MathManJeffy> actually its "am" and "not"
<Computer__Guru> so while the gramatically proper way of saying it would be "damn it" the widely accepted slang is "dammit"
<tfort> hondje, i still love the southern ya'll'll
<tfort> as in... you all will
<MathManJeffy> but can be are not as well
<hondje> there goes my troll, thanks MathManJeffy
<hondje> :(
<JavaOnLinux> hello, does anybody know that if there is a software that can do MPEG video editing like Adobe premiere but free?
<MathManJeffy> so aint = i am not or am i not?
<hondje> tfort: lol
<Frank_dot> tfort: so that's what it means
<ce33na> tfort: I resemble that remark
<frequency> i think people just started spelling it "dammit" because they can't spell..
<frequency> i seriously see a lot of people spell "damn" as "damm"
<Computer__Guru> JavaOnLinux: there is indeed, but the name escapes me.. go to http://www.google.com/linux and search for mpeg editors
<tfort> regardless, anyone know the answer to my question?
<tfort> frequency, im just lazy and spell it ..d
<MathManJeffy> well depends frequency
<JavaOnLinux> Computer__Guru, thanks
<Computer__Guru> frequency: ive seen grown men spell "of" "ove"
<bigfoot1> deb files are really meant for a debian system, right? So how can i tell whether a particular deb will work on ubuntu?
<frequency> MathManJeffy: on whta?
<Computer__Guru> or "said" sead
<Computer__Guru> etc
<frequency> s/whta/what/
<MathManJeffy> dam mit could be short for "dam mitten" a 'lazy' form of "dam the mitten" as in "plug up the glove"
<frequency> Computer__Guru: i know a professional programmer that consistently confuses "know" and "no"
<kevin_> later folks, time for me to go and see what kind of trouble I can stir up elsewhere
<Computer__Guru> the world is growing more stupid by the day, and we just keep on giving them diplomas
<Frank_dot> bigfoot1: If it doesn't come from a ubuntu repository, you can't be absolutely sure
<synd> does linux have good hfs+ read/write support?
<RedDevil> hi alll... need some help... stupid question perhaps... I've been reading the wiki on compiling the kernel for  ubuntu... I tried that but end up with an error... then I tried the "make all"... error again... the kernel is 2.6.11-34.3... is there some problem with that kernel, or am I missing something? (I bet in this last one, but don't know what is missing...)
<ce33na> Computer__Guru: mechanical engineers seem to be getting dumber as each year passes
<MathManJeffy> ok so really :P anyone want to explain why i'm getting a 111 connection refused when i try to apt update from security.ubuntu.com?
<Computer__Guru> IF you manage to graduate high school in Kentucky, you will have an educatione qual to that of an eighth grader in ohio
<frequency> Computer__Guru: the biggest problem is that nobody cares about standards anymore..
<bigfoot1> Frank_dot, yes this particular deb file (http://hem.no-ip.info/debian/libiaxclient-dev_0.0+cvs20050503-1_i386.deb) is from the net. what do you guys recommend? will it hurt to try to install it?
<synd> Computer__Guru, i beg your pardon
<Computer__Guru> synd: it's an abslute fact.
<Computer__Guru> +o
<Frank_dot> It's a -dev  package, it shouldn't hurt but its only usefule to compile stuff
<synd> Computer__Guru, but what's your point?
<frequency> bigfoot1: i install debian packages all the time..
<Computer__Guru> i know an english lit grad from univ of kentucky whoc an barely form complete sentences, and she has a bachelors degree in english lit
<bigfoot1> by the way, how do we install deb files? with dpkg? or with aptitude or with apt-get?
<frequency> dpkg -i
<Computer__Guru> synd: that education is relative, and no matter how stupid society gets, we'll just keep handing out diplomas
<synd> Computer__Guru, thats absurd and few and far between
<bigfoot1> frequency, and you have no problems with the deb packages you install? So all deb packages work fine with ubuntu, right?
<Computer__Guru> it is?
<socomm> Computer__Guru: `whoc?
<Computer__Guru> look around yourself the next time you're out in public
<tfort> anyone here use cedega?
<Computer__Guru> see how many faces are slack and almost unaware of their surroundings
<Computer__Guru> this is the AVERAGE high school student, these days
<synd> Computer__Guru, do you live here?
<Computer__Guru> but this is a debate for another time and place
<Computer__Guru> lets back off it
<Computer__Guru> in the US>
<synd> no, im asking if you live in Kentucky
<ce33na> Computer__Guru: this is getting dangerously close to a political discussion. Its neither the time or place.
<frequency> bigfoot1: official debian debs may be different (due to possible minor differences in C library versions, etc), but only minor things..  but regular debs that someone is offering on their site for a debian system should be fine..
<Computer__Guru> I most certainly do. but I'm also educated, well spoken, and extremely intelligent. I have never worn that slack expression on my face, and I never will.
<sushubh> what service do linux run for mouse?
<synd> Computer__Guru, well good for you! want a cookie?
<bigfoot1> frequency, how do we install deb files? dpkg? apt-get? aptitude? which is the best way to install deb files?
<socomm> Computer__Guru: Intellegent and modest.
<Computer__Guru> no, i want america to start teaching our kids again, instead of passing them through the ranks regardless of how much theyve managed to avoid learning..
<tfort> bigfoot1, dpkg
<Computer__Guru> socomm: no sin in modesty
<Frank_dot> Computer__Guru: After quite a few beers, my face is also pretty slack, usually.
<frequency> bigfoot1: run 'dpkg -i foo.deb'
<bigfoot1> aptitude doesn't install deb files?
<bigfoot1> nor apt-get?
<frequency> bigfoot1: it does..  but dpkg is what i use..
<Computer__Guru> Frank_dot: after quite a few beers, my face is usually about 6 inches above the rim of the commode
<tfort> anyone know a good place to get more sources for source list?  i can't even get mplayer up due to md5sum checks!?
<Computer__Guru> beer doesnt sit well in my stomach
<bigfoot1> ok. i'll do dpkg, then. thank you! 8-)
<frequency> bigfoot1: it's simple with dpkg (which i think may even use apt-get internally)
<Computer__Guru> tfort: take the us. out of every line in sources.list and do an apt-get upate
<frequency> bigfoot1: not a problem, brother
<Computer__Guru> err update
<socomm> Computer__Guru: No offense but this is sorta off topic.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<Computer__Guru> socomm: yeah ill stop :)
<ce33na> HydraIRC...isnt that a windows program?
<lord> newb question: How do I update my comp to firefox 1.0.5
<Computer__Guru> socomm: the declining level of education in the us is a real sensitive spot for me
<tfort> Computer__Guru, do you mean any deb with us.whatever just ## comment them out?
<dj28> Computer__Guru: the educational system has always been crap. all good scientists here have ALWAYS come from abroad
<NoHope> lord, I think there is not firefox 1.0.5 at ubuntu repositories. you have to install on your own.
<socomm> Computer__Guru: Im guessing it is for most of the intellegent people.
<Computer__Guru> tfort: remove "us." so that each reads "archi.." instead of "us.acrhiv.."
<frequency> lord: download the installer from getfirefox.com
<ce33na> dj28: tell that to the followers of Richard Feinman
<Computer__Guru> then sudo apt-get update
<Frank_dot> lord: you can wait a few days, and the security patches will be in hoary security
<lord> ok, guess ill wait
<Computer__Guru> tfort: you're also going to want universe and multiverse
<Computer__Guru> tfort: then apt-get build-dep mplayer-686 && apt-get install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<Frank_dot> ce33na: thats Feynman
* Computer__Guru hits the bowl
<dj28> does anybody know when the us repositories will get fixed?
<ce33na> :)
<Computer__Guru> i never use localized repositories anyways
<synd> dj28, just dont use them
<dj28> duh, i'm not
<dj28> that's not what i asked though
<synd> well then dont worry about them.
<dj28> then don't answer if you can't
<frequency> synd: what if he really wants to know?
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<glick> hmm for some reason i cant get xfce4 i get MD5Sum mismatch
<Computer__Guru> seems like int he open source community, us-based repositories always get and remain neglected (as evidenced by the month long broken us ubuntu repositories.. solution: fix them? noooo, just tell ppl to use the main repository) heh
<frequency> dj28: if you really want you can mirror the main repository yourself.. ;-)
<dj28> i wish i had the resources
<tfort> Computer__Guru, thanks
<Computer__Guru> tfort: if you get stuck along the way anywhere, just throw me a /msg and ill be happy to help
<Computer__Guru> but you dont need to compile mplayer,t here's a package in multiverse
<aarcane> hi, my kubuntu desktop stopped making my icons appear on my desktop!!!
<frequency> dj28: i've actually been planning on opening a web-hosting business.. if i do, i'll more than likely do that..
<covux> hi. is there a way to delete the "suspend to disk" entry in logout screen?
* cafuego jumps from behind a bush and scares you
<dj28> frequency: ah, cool
<poningru> glick: try the uk mirror
<drcode> hi all
<aarcane> I got a few icons, but when I plug in my ipod it doesn't show up anymore like it used to u,.,u
<poningru> if you are in the US
<drcode> any one know answer machine client server?
<Computer__Guru> ubotu mplayer-install is Simple: enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-686, then sudo apt-get install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<ubotu> okay, Computer__Guru
<NoHope> hey, Do you know how to make gnome-terminal output ls with colors? Only root can do that...
<glick> poningru, how do i change mirrors?
<drcode> or answer machine that will know to answer voice \ fax and send them in email?
<poningru> go into your source.list
<calc> NoHope: uncomment the lines in .bashrc
<Computer__Guru> !mplayer install
<ubotu> Computer__Guru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Computer__Guru> !mplayer-install
<ubotu> I heard mplayer-install is Simple: enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-686, then sudo apt-get install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<poningru> !source.list
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<poningru> oh wow
<cafuego> !mplayer-install =~ s/-686/$CPU/g
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<Computer__Guru> there we go :)
<poningru> who cleaned ubotu?
<Madpilot> !sourcees
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Madpilot
<Computer__Guru> cafuego: you're an ass.
<Madpilot> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersAddingRepositories
<poningru> glick: hold on let me go look
<Madpilot> poningru: is that what you meant? ^^^
<Computer__Guru> you know how long it took to type that, and how often i type it?
<frequency> alright, ladies, i'm off to get some chow..
<frequency> take care
<cafuego> !mplayer-install =~ s/fonts/fonts. $CPU can be 686 if you're on a pentium or k6 or k7 if you're on an Athlon.
<ubotu> cafuego: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<NoHope> calc, I could. thx.
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: if you didn't add broken factoids I wouldn't have to be.
<Computer__Guru> oh i see what u did
<poningru> Madpilot: that page does not exist
<aarcane> Help!!  I put kubuntu on my laptop, and it worked fine, then my ipod stopped working..  Now whenever I plug it in, it doesn't show up >,.,<
<Computer__Guru> my bad
<cafuego> intel fanboi ;-)
<poningru> glick: just find your source.list
<Computer__Guru> it's not that broken, mplayer-686 isd a pseudo package anyways and autoselects either mplayer-386 or mplayer-586
<mebaran151> which would be a better language to take up
<Computer__Guru> so neener
<poningru> and change every us. to uk.
<Madpilot> poningru: damn, you're right. oops. know the real URL?
<mebaran151> Python or C#
<glick> wtf on the live cd there is rythmbox but not in repositryies?
<glick> cd poningru what do you mean?
<Frank_dot> !help
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151: c, imo
<mebaran151> C
<Computer__Guru> mplayer-install:
<Computer__Guru> sh: mplayer-install: command not found
<mebaran151> just plain old C
<Computer__Guru> ewps
<mebaran151> but how passe
<Computer__Guru> !mplayer-install
<cafuego> !find rhythmbox
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'rhythmbox' (2 shown): rhythmbox ;; rhythmbox-applet.
<Computer__Guru> thats cool
<cafuego> glick: Spell it right, might help.
<Computer__Guru> i like how u did that, cafuego
<duck-> i installed ubuntu today, and i'm getting the error "Frequency Out of Range"... any suggestions?
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: sed if yer friend.
<glick> heh
<poningru> glick: gah hold on
<Computer__Guru> although, you should edit it and make it mplayer-$CPU instead of mplayer$CPU
<tfort> Computer__Guru, got it running, thanks, btw, do you know where the RC is for setting startup programs?
<Computer__Guru> tfort: in what desktop?
<tfort> Computer__Guru, i want to setup torsmo and fspanel
<tfort> openbox
<newbie> duck change the screen resolution
<tfort> but... i can't use the .xinitrc cuz im still using gdm
<Computer__Guru> no clue, heh.. ~/.Xsession maybe
<glick> damn gnome is so damn heavy compared to xfce4
<Computer__Guru> ubotu forget mplayer-install
<ubotu> i forgot mplayer-install, Computer__Guru
<poningru> glick: hmm I cant figure out how to change the mirror
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: Actually, that build-dep is fully superfluous. It just pulls in useless -dev packages.
<Computer__Guru> ubotu mplayer-install is Simple: enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-$CPU, then sudo apt-get install mplayer-$CPU mplayer-fonts. $CPU can be 686 if you're on a pentium or k6 or k7 if you're on an Athlon.
<ubotu> Computer__Guru: okay
<poningru> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<Computer__Guru> cafuego: nice to have though.
<poningru> Madpilot: did you get that too?
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: No, useless unless you're compiling it.
<Computer__Guru> *shrug* thats how i was taught
<Computer__Guru> either way, it doesnt hurt
<glick> there is an MD5Sum mismatch on the us servers when i try to install xfce4
<glick> wtf
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: build-dep pulls in the libs and headers for compilation of that package.
<Computer__Guru> glick: remove the .us fromy our sources.list
<scanwinder> is there a way to not boot into gnome in ubuntu?....and just boot into the terminal
<Madpilot> poningru: sorry? was away from the comp?
<Computer__Guru> err the us.
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: The normal depends pull in required libraries... and additional stuff is in 'suggests'.
<zeeble> hi. I get a md5sum mismatch when trying to install libcairol_0.3.0... which is apparently a firefox dependancy.. anyone got a workaround?
<glick> Computer__Guru, and replace it with what?
<Computer__Guru> glick: just remove any instance of "us."
<Frank_dot> zeeble: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the "us." in front of archive everywhere
<Computer__Guru> and then apt-get update
<zeeble> hm, ok
<cafuego> glick: Whilst you're add it, can you do that in the UN too, please?
<Madpilot> poningru: sorry, you mean the Newuser...repos URL?
<cafuego> s/add/at/
<Frank_dot> zeeble: us archive is having problems
<glick> so  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe becomes  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<dejan_> moin
<glick> ?
<sk2> has anyone had success running ubuntu on older hardware - I have debian installed on my P200/32mb ram laptop and was wondering how well ubuntu would handle it
<Computer__Guru> exactly
<scanwinder> is there a way to boot into the linux shell and not gnome?
<Quest-Master> sk2: read up on a custom install, and use something like Fluxbox or XFCE
<cafuego> sk2: it's not going to be happy with only 32Mb ram.
<zeeble> Frank_dot: yeah, got it. installed fine now.
<Frank_dot> zeeble: great
<Madpilot> hmmm... don't NewUserGuideAddingRepositories & AddingRepositoriesHowto overlap far too much?
<Computer__Guru> sk2: cli would probably be fine, although you're not gonna get much of a wm above maybe fluxbox or windowmaker
<sk2> yeah thats what i thought
<cafuego> Mind you, all you need is cli anyway. (maybe with fbcon, so you can view gfx too)
<zeeble> scanwinder: do not start gdm/kdm. man update-rc.d to remove gdm from startup.  or chmod -x /etc/rc.d/init.d/gdm
<Computer__Guru> svgalib is your friend
<sk2> just debian has  minimal documentation I can find, so as thinking of switching to ubuntu
<cafuego> sk2: /usr/share/doc/*
<zeeble> heh.
<glick> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe xfce4-panel 4.2.1.1-1ubuntu1
<glick>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<glick> ?
<Computer__Guru> sk2: i say go for it, but just install the server, then install like fluxbox or windowmaker - both should do 'okay' in the limited ram you have
<teferi> ahhh, no wonder my mplayer was broken, it was still the marillat one
<glick> lol no i cant connect to the archive
<glick> fuck!
<sk2> cafuego: i meant more in the way of how-to guides
<Computer__Guru> glick: thats odd
<Computer__Guru> Fetched 103kB in 24s (4124B/s)
<Computer__Guru> Reading package lists... Done
<Computer__Guru> Date: Fri Jul 15 Time: 23:09:45
<Computer__Guru> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$
<glick> this is why i was hesitant about installing ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> i dunno whats wrong with your sources.list but mine updates just fine
<sk2> shrooms?
<Computer__Guru> glick msg me and ill give you a good sources.list
* Computer__Guru hearts shrooms
<zeeble> glick: the archive is working fine. paste your sources.list somewhere.
<zeeble> but yeah, i have problems too, like when installing mozilla-firefox 1.4.. did'nt install
<glick> http://rafb.net/paste/results/z783bu80.html
<glick> there is my sources list
<Computer__Guru> glick you got mine?
<kamstrumental> i just installed ubuntu................ now what should i do? :)
<Computer__Guru> kamstrumental: have fun
<zeeble> go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org and see if you want to follow some stuff there.
<_DuDe_> back
<Frank_dot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<_DuDe_> ./racbot: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Computer__Guru> ubuntuguide:
<Computer__Guru> sh: ubuntuguide: command not found
<_DuDe_> HELP ME@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!
<Computer__Guru> !ubuntuguide
<glick> does anyone know why apt wont connect to shit?
<glick> sometimes it does then it doesnt
<glick> i bet if i reboot my computer it would work again
<_DuDe_> ./racbot: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<glick> cause thats what i did the firest time it stopped working, but if i have to reboot my computer everytime i want to install something then thats bullshit
<Computer__Guru> glick: try that i guess... sounds almost like you're banned from the archives
<kamstrumental> i switched from suse 9.2.... in that, there was what was called YAST.. is there an equivelant to that in ubuntu?
<glick> why would i be banned?
<Computer__Guru> i dont know
<Computer__Guru> doesnt make sense
<Frank_dot> kamstrumental: yes, apt
<Computer__Guru> i dont have that problem at all
<ce33na> kamstrumental: synaptic package manager
<tuxJr_14> hi
* _DuDe_ needs help
<Computer__Guru> yeah synaptic is nice
<tuxJr_14> _DuDe_, wassup?
<_DuDe_> ./racbot: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Computer__Guru> whatever you do dont use kynaptic though
<ce33na> I have had intermittent problems such as glick is having
<ce33na> I think its a bandwidth problem
<ce33na> too many people swapping over to ubuntu
<Frank_dot> _DuDe_: where did you get that program?
<tuxJr_14> i'm getting a measly 640x480 in ubuntu even though i get 1024x768 in my other distros.
<_DuDe_> Which one?
<tuxJr_14> i even tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<tuxJr_14> package
<Frank_dot> _DuDe_: ./racbot
<_DuDe_> from, ummm, lemme get url
<Computer__Guru> you try checking xorg.conf to see if its using the right driver?
<glick> ce33na, what the hell this sucks
<nalioth> tuxJr_14: have you chosen the VESA driver when you reconfigure?
<tuxJr_14> Computer__Guru, yup. it's using the right one
<Computer__Guru> cause i got no problems in 1280x960
<tuxJr_14> nalioth, nope. i810
<_DuDe_> http://www.racbot.org/
<glick> what does this mean
<Computer__Guru> there was a chick in here yesterday with an i810 having the EXACT same problem
<glick> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<nalioth> tuxJr_14: reconfigure, and choose the VESA driver and see if you get more rez options
<tuxJr_14> nalioth, thanks
<Computer__Guru> just what it says glick, proceed at your own risk
<kamstrumental> i see synaptik but not apt under system menu
<glick> Computer__Guru, yeah i know what it means
<glick> why does it say that
<tfort> anyone here know how to do an rc for openbox when using GDM?
<zeeble> kamstrumental: apt runs from the command line.
<JavaOnLinux> tuxJr_14, XOrg doc mentioned that there are problems with i810, read there.
<glick> why arnt they authorized
<Computer__Guru> kamstrumental: apt is cli... use synaptic
<drcode> hi all
<nalioth> glick: that is not a network problem, that is a security-of-package problem (are you using official repos?)
<ce33na> glick: are you using unofficial sources, such as backports?
<Computer__Guru> glick you got backports in there?
<dylan_> how do i know which kind of file system im using?
<glick> nalioth, yeah
<zeeble> kamstrumental: and no, apt is not a complete replacement for yast.
<ce33na> kamstrumental: apt is command line
<Computer__Guru> dylan_: df -Th
<glick> ce33na, nope
<glick> http://rafb.net/paste/results/z783bu80.html
<glick> thats my sources list
<Computer__Guru> glick: backports are unofficial, there's no authentication available for them yet
<Computer__Guru> ie, theyre not yet signed
<glick> i just want to get xfce4
<glick> goddamnit
<Frank_dot> _DuDe_: you compiled from source?
<Computer__Guru> so get it
<_DuDe_> Frank_dot, I did everything that it said to do in Readme, and Install
<Computer__Guru> it instalkls just fine for me
<Computer__Guru> i should install it just to take a peek at it
<Computer__Guru> see how much its changed
<kamstrumental> i'll stab synaptik and build up my braveness to try apt
<Frank_dot> _DuDe_: it wants tcl 8.4.9
<_DuDe_> I did that also
<Frank_dot> _DuDe_: ubuntu has tcl 8.4.7
<tuxJr_14> yay!
<Computer__Guru> glick
<tuxJr_14> it worked!
<Computer__Guru> 0 upgraded, 42 newly installed, 0 to remove and 48 not upgraded.
<Computer__Guru> Need to get 15.6MB/15.8MB of archives.
<Computer__Guru> After unpacking 67.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Computer__Guru> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<tuxJr_14> thanks!
<glick> i got md5sum mismatch error on the us mirrors
<dylan_> how do i change my file system?
<ce33na> kamstrumental: I used apt with debian for a long time. I'm happy as a lark to use synaptic. Its far easier than apt.
<radioh0> anyone here?
<tuxJr_14> radioh0, very much here
<poningru> ok now I have a problem
<_DuDe_> brb
<radioh0> i cannot install apache.
<radioh0> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<radioh0> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<radioh0> is only available from another source
<radioh0> E: Package apache has no installation candidate
<radioh0> what the hell
<ce33na> nope
<ce33na> :)
<tuxJr_14> radioh0, from the net repo or from the cd repo?
<Computer__Guru> why in the hell did it want my ubuntu cd when its downloading everything
<nalioth> radioh0: use synaptic and search for the pkg
<Computer__Guru> how odd
<dylan_> can i change my file system?
<tuxJr_14> dylan_, you can,
<ce33na> sources.list may be ubuntu's undoing
<radioh0> tuxJr_14: i'm not sure --- how can i check
<nalioth> dylan_: what do you want to do that for?
<ce33na> dylan_: not after you install the system
<dylan_> i dont want to defragment my hard disk and currerntly have ext3
<tuxJr_14> radioh0, paste your /etc/apt/source.list in #flood
<dylan_> but i hear Reiser is unfragmentable
<dylan_> its like impervious to fragmentation
<Computer__Guru> you can override the default fsck behavior, but if fsck sees fit to check your drive, you should let it
<glick> wow i love how shitty ubuntu mirrors are!
<ce33na> dylan_: better leave it alone
<Computer__Guru> nothing is impervious to fragmentation
<kamstrumental> this is awesome...
<tuxJr_14> dylan_, you must take backups firsty
<dylan_> right....is ext3 just as good
<tuxJr_14> *first
<nalioth> dylan_: both reiser and ext2/3 are low fragmentation filesystems
<glick> Computer__Guru, im using your file now and still get the same problems
<ce33na> yep
<radioh0> ggrrr
<nalioth> dylan_: >%4
<Computer__Guru> glick: how odd.. whereabouts are you located?
<glick> philadelphia US
<Computer__Guru> glick: im getting relatively slow transfers, but they're going
<Computer__Guru> hey im a state away :)
<Computer__Guru> <-- columbus, oh
<dylan_> what's that do, nalioth?
<ce33na> dylan_: ext3 has better support
<dylan_> so will i ever need to defrag?
<Computer__Guru> ext3 is also more stable.. though reiser i considerably faster
<ce33na> or should I say....has had better adoption rates
<glick> this blows as
<glick> ass
<kamstrumental> what exactly is debian
<nalioth> dylan_: with ext2/3 or reiser, you need never defrag (and i dont know a linux defrag program anyway)
<glick> kamstrumental, it works
<kamstrumental> *i am VERY new to this.
<glick> kamstrumental, which is more then i can say of these mirrors so far
<kamstrumental> glick: lol
<Computer__Guru> glick im gonna say its probably got something to do with either your isp or somewhere in your pipe between you and the archive,c ause im on roadrunner and it works just fine.. nev er even so much as a hiccup
<glick> im on roadrunner too
<ce33na> kamstrumental: debian is the linux distro that ubuntu is based on
<glick> and my isp doesnt block apt for debian
<glick> they must really hate ubuntu
<dylan_> thanks guys!
<mebaran151> glick, I dont think they can
<mebaran151> apt works through port 80
<mebaran151> http or ftp
<glick> watch ima reboot then it will work
<mebaran151> if ftp port 21
<dylan_> will Wine run iTunes?
<Computer__Guru> if i use rr and you use rr and i can get sources, then you can too.. rr policies are set byt he national office, not the individual branches
<ce33na> dylan_: you can try, but I wouldn't bet on it
<kamstrumental> is debian command line based?
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, I dont think they can block port 8
<mebaran151> 80
<levander> Anybodies done the math to see if burning a CD-RW at 24x is faster than burning a DVD-RW at 6x?
<mebaran151> that would be sort of crappy
<mebaran151> levander, DVD should be faster
<mebaran151> I think
<tomchuk> levander,  CD is much slower
<Computer__Guru> kamstrumental: they're all command line based, but you can installa desktop
<ce33na> kamstrumental: you can set debian up any way you like
<nalioth> kamstrumental: you may learn more about debian at www.debian.org
<Cooner750> If were talking about Road Runner; I have it and i
<kamstrumental> sounds like i have lots to learn
<Cooner750> i'm pretty sure they dont block port 80
<Cooner750> UDP or TCP?
<nalioth> kamstrumental: as much or as little as you like
<ce33na> kamstrumental: I loved debian, but I have swapped to ubuntu
<levander> mebaran151: really, even though the x number is slower, and a DVD is much bigger? (granted I am talking about burning the same amount of data onto each disc)
<Scroopy> anbyone know how to allow access to multplie directoris in an FTP?
<JDahl> mebaran151, I am fairly sure that an ISP blocking port 80 wouldnt be in business for long
<poningru> guys problem
<poningru> eric: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<poningru> what does that mean?
* _DuDe_ might be back later
<levander> there is a simple explanation why CD is so much slower?
<poningru> err The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<Cooner750> Port 80 is quite important to a lot of programs
<Scroopy> can anyone here help with with FTP problems
<poningru> and how do I fix it?
<mebaran151> JDahl, exactly
<poningru> Scroopy: sure whats the prob?
<mebaran151> levander, yeah
<mebaran151> because 1x for CDROM is much slower
<Computer__Guru> im installing xfce, windowmaker, and fluxbox just for kicks.. like to see how much theyve changed since i used them last
<Scroopy> well i have anonymous working fine with access to a directory
<Scroopy> i want it to add another directory
<Scroopy> how do i do that?
<mebaran151> the x is based on the speed of the first recorder of its kind
<ce33na> oh boy....java 1.5 over dialup
<nalioth> levander: there is a point in writing speed where the data cannot be written in a reliable method
<tomchuk> levander,  1x CD = 150KBps, 1x DVD = 1350 KBps
<levander> where's a good place online to buy blank media?
<Frank_dot> mebaran151: actually 1x for cd is the speed of reading an audio disk
<Cooner750> levander: http://www.newegg.ocm
<Cooner750> .com
<glick> nope still wont work
<Cooner750> try them
<glick> whoohoo
<Cooner750> http://www.newegg.com
<Cooner750> there
<mebaran151> Frank_dot, ah
<Frank_dot> levander: in canada?
<antoine_> what are the package managers which ship with ubunut
<levander> tomchuk: thanks, that's the info I was looking for
<antoine_> ubuntu*
<levander> Frank_dot: usa
<glick> apparently everyone else can connect to it cept me
<Computer__Guru> really sorry to hear it glick, but dont blame it on ubuntu if you're the only person or one of a very few experiencing the problem
<mebaran151> but that was the first player ...
<glick> lol
<Frank_dot> levander: I don't know, then
<levander> Cooner750: newegg has prices that are about like going to compusa and buying them.  There's not a place to get them really cheap online?
<dylan_> how do i install additional fonts?
<poningru> Scroopy: dude dont pm me
<poningru> please
<dylan_> like the MS fonts n stuff so web pages look better
<antoine_> how do i install a .deb file
<Computer__Guru> it's easy in kde, i dunno in gnome
<Scroopy> ok
<Scroopy> then how i do it?
<poningru> Scroopy: just use something like gftp
<Computer__Guru> im gonna go play in different window managers, bbiaf
<tomchuk> dylan_,  install msttcorefonts
<poningru> because there are bunch of cli commands
<Scroopy> i got proftpd
<dylan_> thanks
<shray> any harry potter fans ?
<levander> Circuit City has great prices on blank discs, but they don't carry the discs rated at the fastest speeds.
<shray> good news!
<Scroopy> yeh i am one
<Scroopy> got th boook lyin on my bed
<poningru> yeah me too
<shray> http://content.ytmnd.com//94000/94316/image.jpg
<poningru> but not in here please
<nalioth> dylan_: you can use ANY truetype fonts you like, they go in ~/.fonts
<Cooner750> whereever you get blank CDs I recommend Verbatim. Never had one prob. with them. I've had tons of issues with Sony and Memorex
<Frank_dot> shray: if I cared, I would be pissed
<poningru> hahaha
<poningru> shray: so wrong
<hondje> shray: I never saw it coming :)
<hondje> +2, quality trolling
<Scroopy> poningru: so how i add another folder to my FTP access
<shray> hondje: didnt you write harry potter?!
<shray> waduf
<hondje> No
<Yock> shray: you think there will be another?
<shray> Yock: hell yeah. and this time pooter dies too
<damon> Does anyone know when all the new Breezy xorg packages will be in a usable state?
<poningru> Scroopy: that should be set accordingly in the other server
<Frank_dot> damon: In october for sure
<antoine_> how do you add a package to your package manager
<Frank_dot> antoine_: a repository or just one pacakge?
<damon> Thanks Frank...
* shray suicidebombs
<dylan_> where can i get good theemes?
<dylan_> themes*
<damon> THEMES: gnome-look.org
<antoine_> whats the other package manager besides synaptic
<Cooner750> dylan_: Search Google for Gnome themes?
<jswensen> I am getting a bunch of MD5Sum Mismatch errors on pretty common packages...any suggestions?
<dylan_> ok
<antoine_> its a .deb file
<kamstrumental> c33ena: why did you go from devian to ubuntu
<Frank_dot> antoine_: there is kynaptic but synaptic is the best gui one
<damon> MD5 MISMATCH: remove the "us" from your servers so they look like archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<poningru> yeah synaptic is the best
<nalioth> dylan_: themes.org, www.deviantart.com, gnome-look.com
<Cooner750> this is neat: http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/22628-1.jpg
<glick> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-panel/xfce4-panel_4.2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<glick> whooohooo!
<antoine_> i though there was one that was mentioned in the forum that people liked better because it removed uneeded packages once the dependencies were removed
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> somebody said usrepos was if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> glick: ^^^^^
<Frank_dot> antoine_: that's aptitude one the console
<ce33na> kamstrumental: x.org transition screwed up my Debian box. I had some ubuntu experience with my wife's machine. it was time to start fresh
<glick> yeah when i did that i couldnt connect to shit
<antoine_> ah, yes
<Cooner750> is there a program for Ubuntu to cover all of the text with a splash screen and loading bar?
<nalioth> glick: then check your syntax
<antoine_> im trying to install enlightenment engage for the osx-like dock
<Scroopy> can anyone assist me in some ftp issues?
<antoine_> and the download was a .deb file
<kamstrumental> ce33na: why ubuntu? why not red hat, it seems very popular?
<glick> nalioth, i just delete 'us.'  from each one
<damon> Cooner: not that I know of, but "USplash" is in the works
<Madpilot> Cooner750: lots of good stuff there. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23009
<jswensen> I am trying that now.  Hope it works.  Someone should get google to make a forum with that tip as the first hit :-)
<glick> is there a uk.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ce33na> kamstrumental: there are two types of people in the linux world. Those who love RH and those who hate RH. I'm in the latter camp.
<nalioth> kamstrumental: red hat is popular, but there is a term invented because of redhat  "red hat hell"
<nalioth> glick: use gb.archive.etc
<lula> 
<ce33na> kamstrumental: I got that way by actually using RH at one time
<Cooner750> I was just wondering; Is the LiveCD version bootable off of a harddrive? Like as if it was on a oversized usb pendrive (considering it's over 600MB)?
<fortysixand2> ce33na:  I dunno, I can take it or leave it.  It has it's place
<kamstrumental> wow  :)
<tuxJr_14> Cooner750, you can do that
<damon> antoine: run "sudo dpkg -i [packagename] .deb"
<tuxJr_14> if you have a free partition
<jswensen> All: removing the 'us.' prefix fixed everything.  Thanks for the help.
<damon> cooner: I have a 1Gb pendrive :)
<Cooner750> I have a free little 2GB FAT32?
<kamstrumental> the reason i swtiched off suse is because all the dependency issues that seemed to keep on arising
<lula> hola
<Computer__Guru> wow
<Computer__Guru> xfce4 is FAST
<lula> spanish?
<Cooner750> BUT; how would I boot it? Since it is a secondary partition; the BIOS skips it and loads windows
<tuxJr_14> Cooner750, alll the data will be lost on that partition and you will be using iso9660 instead of fat32
<Cooner750> Would I edit the windows boot.ini to point to something?
<fortysixand2> Computer__Guru:  duh, thats why we love it!  :D
<Frank_dot> lula you can try #ubuntu-es for spanish
<lula> ok
* Cooner750 needs to use bathroom. brb
<Computer__Guru> fortysixand2: but umm
<damon> Cooner: I think it would be uber-complicated, you'd need to change your MBR and set up a linux loader like Grub
<Computer__Guru> fortysixand2: when i try to configure sound for it, the control panel just closes
<tuxJr_14> how can i install kde from kubuntu cds on ubuntu?
<lula> #ubuntu-es
<fortysixand2> hmmm
<stetyR> hola
<Computer__Guru> what sound server does it require?
<lula> hola
<damon> tuxJR: In synaptic, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Frank_dot> lula    /join #ubuntu-es
<jswensen> lula, hablo yo el espanol.  No se Ubuntu tanto, pero se Linux en general.
<fortysixand2> not sure. I run alsa
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  set up dmix instead of using a sound server
<lula> hola
<tuxJr_14> damon, thanks
<stetyR> hablan alunos espaol
<lula> alguien ahi?
<stetyR> bien que bien
<Quest-Master> #ubuntu-es pour espanol
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: whats the package name?
<lula> yo escribo espaol
<nalioth> por favor, habla espanol en #ubuntu-es
<kamstrumental> what is the best media play to get in synaptik
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  no package name, it's built into alsa
* Cooner750 back
<damon> tuxJR: then in the login screen choose sessions and choose KDE
<Cooner750> anyway. Can the windows boot.ini be edited to point to a
<jswensen> lula, abra un DCC CHAT y le ayudo.
<Cooner750> Ubuntu file?
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  http://wiki.arslinux.com/Dmix
<damon> kamstrumental: try beep-media-player
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: well, alsa works... at least in kde.. but in xfce when i try to hit the sound icon under settings, it crashes the control panel
<tuxJr_14> damon, k
<lula> como?
<tfort> hmm..
<Cooner750> I'm extracting the iso now
<tfort> so i'm watching streaming media now
<Or1on> hmmm... my laptop is dying. I found a good deal on some of the dells those anyone know if ubuntu works well with those laptop. the inspiron 6000? are they reliable?
<glick> fuck it
<kamstrumental> Totem will not play anything for nothing.
<jswensen> lula, esta utilizando XChat?
<lula> si
<tfort> and my cpu seen from torsmo is hitting 83%... i'm thinking my gpu isn't even doing anything?
<glick> i dont know why this is so gay
<damon> I'm typing on an Inspiron 6000 running Breezy right now
<Or1on> *does :oD
<Cooner750> I know someone who has a Dell Insipiron 5500 it's very reliable
<Cooner750> just make sure you keep the fan grill on the back clean :P
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  I'm on Debian Sid, so I've got different versions of xfce4, mine work fine with dmix
<tfort> Cooner750, i hate dell's cases
<lula> #ubuntu-es
<fortysixand2> I am running Hoary on an old Inspiron 2600
<monto> #comodoro
<tfort> and i hate that dell is stubborn with intel and inferior processor
<Or1on> damon, sweet. does everything work? how about the modem?
<jswensen> click sobre my nombe con la tecla derecha de tu mouse, va al 'Direct client-to-client' y oprima 'Ofrece chat'
<Cooner750> tfort: yes, at least the insp. series is like that. I like the Latitude. Thinner lighter machine
<damon> Orlon: dont know bout the modem, internal wireless works great though
<tfort> Cooner750, if i'm going to go mainstream company, i'd like HP, at least they're AMD
<damon> there are great linux laptops sites with howtos for various machines
<fortysixand2> I am awaiting delivery of an HP LiveStrong special edition
<tfort> fortysixand2, love the sn btw
<Cooner750> tfort: HP is my favorite. I have a Pavilion a320n and a a720n. both with AMD Athlons
<tfort> fortysixand2, i'm doing nothing but building the 9300's at work right now
<fortysixand2> tfort:  thx.  I heard they hve a new release coming out Aug 23.....
<tfort> fortysixand2, its a dvd
<fortysixand2> sweet
<tfort> fortysixand2, the last 6-7 live shows on the last tour
<Cooner750> ok I extracted the livecd iso. Can someone tell me how this works. (What file is the first one that starts the whole Ubuntu loading process?)
<Cooner750> I see start.exe start.ini autorun.inf and a bunch of folders
<fortysixand2> tfort:  nice.  I am wating for another toor
<fortysixand2> tour
<Cooner750> like "isolinxu" etc...
<damon> Cooner: don't extract it. Burn it directly to a CD using a ISO burning program (google it)
<tfort> won't happen utnil the new cd
<fortysixand2> I know, but I can dream
<fortysixand2> going to see system of a down and mars volta in a month
<antoine_> how does one go about installing a .deb package from the internet
<tfort> fortysixand2, new cd will probably come in december / spring of next year
<Cooner750> damon: Is it possible to boot the LiveCD ISO from a HD? I know how to burn the ISO, etc...
<nalioth> Cooner750: are you wanting to remaster the livecd?
<damon> Cooner, don't extract it. type "freeware windows iso" into google and follow directions.
<Frank_dot> antoine_: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<fortysixand2> antoine_:  sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<tfort> fortysixand2, one of my friends talked with members of PLC and were talking about danny's drumming on the new cd
<antoine_> k thanks
<Or1on> I don't mean to start a flame war heheheh... but how are the amd vs. intel on the mobile processor. as far as performance/battery
<fortysixand2> Orlon:  too early to tell
<calc> Or1on: p-m has better battery life in general
<tfort> who cares?
<fortysixand2> not enough benchmarks out
<tomchuk> Or1on,  Pentium M > *
<damon> Orlon: I hear Pentium M;s are better than AMD equiv. as far as battery life
<glick> this blows sweaty gay balls
<Cooner750> damon: I know how to burn a ISO. I wanted to be able to put the ISO contents on a seperate partiton and edit windows boot.ini to also point to whatever file starts the LiveCD.
<calc> Or1on: though amd is working on better mobile chips
<Or1on> Yeah I have tried googling it but no luck
<glick> i cant install shit
<glick> cause apt wont connect to shit
<damon> Cooner: oops!
<calc> my athlon64 laptop lasts around 2.5hr on battery last i checked
<tomchuk> My pentium M lasts 6
<tfort> calc, intel uses about double the watts that amd does
<Cooner750> I even made a post on the Ubuntu forums about a program called BurnCDCC. A freeware very small ISO burner utility
<calc> but it isn't the low power "thin & light" model
<fortysixand2> Once I get my turion with 12 cell battery, I'll report the results  :D
<calc> tfort: erm i think you got that reversed if you are talking about pentium m
<tfort> tfort: i'm just talking about intel vs amd in general
<nalioths_dog> glick: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Cooner750> Is there a specific file that starts Ubuntu?
<calc> tomchuk: i've seen pentium m that last much less depends on the battery in the laptop
<Cooner750> like for windows I think it's win.ini or something
<tfort> the latest pentium's vs amd64's are rediculous in their power consumption, amd64 is almost half of intel's
<damon> Orlon: two identical Averatec laptops with amd and Intel. Manufacturer claims 1 hr BETTER battery life for pentium model.
<tomchuk> calc,  yeah, I've got a t40 with the extended battery :)
<Computer__Guru> gonna try this dmix thing, bbiaf
<calc> the bettery i have is 65230mWh and full is currently at 59200mWh
<nalioth> Cooner750: perhaps you'd like to check out www.linuxfromscratch.org   it's quite informative
<Madpilot> Cooner750: if your motherboard supports booting from USB, can't you just stick the entire ISO on your USB pendrive intact?
<Or1on> interesting
<calc> tomchuk: yea those are nice :)
<Cooner750> My pendrive is only 256MB
<glick> nalioth, i cant connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<glick> i get connection refused
<calc> tomchuk: whats the mWh on the t40 extended battery?
<tfort> glick, sounds like a personal problem
<Madpilot> Cooner750: ah, that's a problem! :)
<tfort> glick, try sudo apt-get update
<tfort> and see what it sasy
<tfort> says
<tomchuk> calc,  mine's max is 71280 mWh
<glick> tfort, not even with a webbrowser
<nalioth> glick: can you ping it or connect to http://archive.ubuntu.com  ?
<mebaran151> I am getting a very strange error
<mebaran151> when I run file-roller
<mebaran151> I get the error
<kamstrumental> whay can't i view any video with totem
<Cooner750> I wanted to put it on a seperate partition I have on my USB external HD and boot from that. But the issue is; is that the BIOS skips over that 2nd partiton when booting from USB and goes ahead and boots windows
<mebaran151> /bin/sh: command 'tar' not found
<Sap> Uh... I'm new to Linux. Only played around with it a couple of times - Lycoris, mainly. Anyway, I'm installing ubuntu on my laptop. It's an Acer Extensa 3255XC. It has Windows XP on it and ideally I'd like to keep it that way - dual booting is good, although seeing there's a recovery installer I guess I could be convinced to just have ubuntu. I'd also like to keep the partitions how they are. Anyway, I'm at the part of the install w
<nalioths_dog> kamstrumental: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<mebaran151> and I know I hav tar
<calc> tomchuk: hmm then the p-m is roughly 2x better at battery life it seems
<Sap> So the question is: How?
<calc> tomchuk: thats about what i would have guessed at as well
<glick> i can ping it fine
<Cooner750> so; I was wondering what file 'starts' the Ubuntu loading process so I can point the windows boot.ini to it and be able to select it at boot time
<tomchuk> calc,  IBM actually updates a pdf with benchmarks of all their laptops and all their batteries every quarter
<Frank_dot> Sap: Part of your message is missing\
<calc> tomchuk: cool happen to have a link?
<tomchuk> calc,  one sec...
<Sap> It is?
<fortysixand2> Cooner750:  google for windows boot.ini Linux
<Sap> It seems okay on this side...
<Sap> Oh, please.
<Sap> :\
<damon> Cooner: Try extracting ISO to partition, in partition program make the partition bootable. Then install this http://gag.sourceforge.net/ to your master boot record to allow you to choose which partition you want to boot from
<kamstrumental> thanks guys... i'm off.
<glick> holy moses now out of the blue it worked!
<Frank_dot> . Sap Anyway, I'm at the part of the install w     I have nothing after
<damon> Glick: glad to hear it!
<Or1on> hmm. I think I'm going to order one of those dells. I hope it will last a bit... I heard IBM makes pretty reliable laptops. looks like I can get more for less money with the dells tho..
<goldfish> Sap: Partition MAgic.
<fortysixand2> IBMs are pretty solid
<Sap> where I have to configure partitions. It says I have three FAT32 partitions: #1 primary (2GB), #2 primary (18.8GB) and #5 logical (19GB). The 2GB isn't visible in Windows and has the recovery installer of Windows, which is compressed. I don't want to touch it. I just want to play with the other two. And as I said, I'd ideally like to avoid having to ditch Windows.
<calc> Or1on: of course dells are cheap
<damon> Dell has great deals... got my 6000 for under $1000 with "deal of the week"
<fortysixand2> I had one at my last job
<Sap> Oh, I guess it trims long messages.
<Sap> That's the rest.
<calc> Or1on: IBMs are the best laptops you can get, bar none
<fortysixand2> andit would NOT die, no matter how much I wated it to
<bigfoot1> does anybody here use iaxclient or kiax on their computer? It seems that this won't run if I'm on the phone with skype.
<nalioths_dog> Sap: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<calc> for pricing you probably can't get much cheaper than dell for what they have in them
<mebaran151> how do I save an ENV variable for later use in debain
<calc> but dell quality is an oxymoron
<Cooner750> damon: I mustve read somewhere (mustve be wrong) that there was a ubuntu.ini file or something that windows bootloader could be pointed to to start ubuntu
<damon> Cooner: interesting... that would be a lot easier :)
<nalioth> mebaran151: in a text file?
<calc> i hear they now actually use real plastic in their cases at least
<mebaran151> where ever
<mebaran151> yeah
<calc> so it doesn't feel like you will break them by just touching them ;)
<mebaran151> I just want RUBY_OPTS=--rubygems
<tomchuk> calc,  http://www.pc.ibm.com/ww/thinkpad/batterylife.html
<mebaran151> every time I start up
<Cooner750> damon: I wish it was that easy :)
<mebaran151> or something of that sort
<JDahl> mebaran151, edit /etc/init.d/bashrc
<Sap> As I said, my only experience with 'nix is fooling around in Lycoris... that looks a bit... difficult...
<nalioth> mebaran151: then in your ~/.bashrc
<calc> tomchuk: thanks
<mebaran151> JDahl, all users or jjust root
<mebaran151> I want it for all the users
<mebaran151> even the users like apache who are sort of fake
<mebaran151> and use shell none
<mebaran151> they still will call ruby
<mebaran151> and ruby can read the env variables
<damon> Cooner: you may be right... check out http://bratlady.com/linux_boot.shtml
<mebaran151> right now exporting works ... ok
<nalioth> mebaran151: then use what JDahl said
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> that is for everybody nice
<Cooner750> damon: waiting for firefox to start (windows is slow today)
<nomasteryoda> windows is always slow
<firebird619> Hi, where can I get a Parser perl module. I am trying to install a program that says that Parser perl module is required. Can anyone help me?
<Cooner750> damon: where can I get ahold of Lilo?
<Cooner750> or some other bootloader?
<damon> Cooner: google it
<nalioth> firebird619: open synaptic and serch for parser
<calc> wow ibm has laptops that last nearly 7.5hr
<damon> Cooner: google is your friend :)
<tomchuk> yeah, they know how to do it, hopefully linovo won't screw up the thinkpad
<Coag> i installed ubuntu today with ndiswrapper, and well, i went to system>administration>network and configured the device to work with dhcp and activate it and it doesnt work so i try iwconfig wlano ESSID my_network and dhclient wlan0, and it says no dhcrequest happened
<Cooner750> :)
<Sap> nalioths_dog: How do I use that if Linux isn't installed.
<calc> hmm actually more, 7:49
<nalioth> Sap: sorry, i thought you had ubuntu installed already
<Cooner750> so it's pretty much pointing the windows bootloader to the grub or lilo ini and then start linux from that?
<chaerwin> i need ubuntu information for a class in the university..
<hyphenated> Coag: you've gotta check iwconfig to see if it associated or not
<chaerwin> can u help me
<Sap> Hmm so how do I set it up?
<tomchuk> just ask
<hyphenated> Coag: otherwise the dhcp requests will be a waste of time
<damon> Cooner: I think so... Sorry I don;t have a lot of experience with that
<Coag> hyphenated and if it didnt, what can i do next?
<firebird619> nalioth: thanks, I wll do that.
<Coag> because it says ESSID: off/any
<hyphenated> Coag: check it now. if it says "not associated" then you've gotta fix that first
<chaerwin> if you have manuals or pdf documents
<damon> Chaerwin: have you checked out ubuntu.com ? ubuntuforums.org ?
<hyphenated> Coag: did _anything_ change after doing iwconfig wlan0 essid my_network ?
<nalioth> chaerwin: wiki.ubuntu.com  ?
<calc> thinkpad x40 with extended battery over 11hr
<Coag> nothign seemed to
<goldfish> Coag: iwlist wlan0 scan , that pick up anything?
<Coag> let me check
<Or1on> calc, wao!
<calc> that would be nearly enough for an transatlantic flight
<Coag> sigh
<Coag> no it didnt goldfish let me check the antenna
<goldfish> chaerwin: you looking for a pdf reader?
<Coag> the antenna is connected and still no results
<Cooner750> this is what my current XP boot.ini looks like (myfilestash adds a ad to the bottom of it) http://myfilestash.com/userfiles/Cooner750/boot.html
<fortysixand2> Coag:  do you have Kismet?
<goldfish> hmmm.
<Coag> let me check
<Or1on> well I just hope this dell will last a while and the modem will work.... I may have to get a linuxant driver I think.
<Coag> no i dont
<goldfish> install it.
<fortysixand2> you migt try d/l'ing that and scanning for APs
<Coag> ok
<Or1on> Looks like everything else will work.
<chaerwin> thanx
<goldfish> although, iwlist should find it.
<fortysixand2> true
<Coag> synaptic package manager have it?
<fortysixand2> very true, just trying another angle
<Coag> (could it be that im using the ndiswrapper that came with ubuntu?)
<tomchuk> calc,  the X40 is next on my shopping list ;)
<goldfish> you could try unplugging the router , sometimes mine goes dodgy, have to plug it out and back in.
<Coag> i see it under windows
<damon> Cooner: Sorry, ithink you're on your own from here on, its as far as my help can go
<goldfish> Coag: k.
<goldfish> Coag: iwconfig detects the card, yes?
<Coag> yes
<goldfish> k.
<Coag> still do kismet?
<calc> tomchuk: t43p at 5hr isn't too shabby either for what all it has in it ;)
<spasmodo> anyone have gtk 2.7.3 installed on Hoary?
<goldfish> worth a shot
<fortysixand2> might as well
<Coag> alright
<Coag> ill be back after i try that
<Coag> thanks alot
<fortysixand2> won't take long
<tomchuk> calc,  yeah I love the 1400x1050 on my t40
<calc> pm 770, 1gb ram, dvd-rw, 15" 1600x1200, 60gb hd, FireGL 128MB :)
<tomchuk> calc,  my brother just got the t43p - 2GHz, 2GB, 1600x1200
<Cooner750> anybody know of a cd iso that is capable of allowing be to select different partitions to boot from? (cd because I have no floppy disk with me right now)
<Or1on> nice
<calc> tomchuk: cool :)
<Cooner750> me*
<tomchuk> calc,  I'm a little jealous to say the least
<fortysixand2> I would have gotten an IBM, but they do not sell AMD  :(
<Coag> well
<fortysixand2> in laptops, anyway
<Coag> kismet is not in synaptic
<spasmodo>  Cooner750 - are you talking about gtk?
<Coag> so i really have no way of getting it on the machine
<fortysixand2> james@tressa:~$ apt-cache search kismet
<fortysixand2> kismet - Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool
<rainingzigzags> how do i extract a tar file
<goldfish> Coag: have u added multiverse and universe to your repos?
<goldfish> rainingzigzags: tar.gz ?
<fortysixand2> Coag: try "sudo apt-get install kismet"
<rainingzigzags> just tar
<rainingzigzags> i already gunzipped it
<fortysixand2> oh yeah, repositories
<Cooner750> spasmodo: Just a bootable cd that will allow me to select different partitons to boot from
<goldfish> tar -xvvf foo.tar
<Cooner750> Floppy would be eaiser; but I dont have a diskette with me now
<Coag> apt-get needs internet access doesnt it
<rainingzigzags> ok
<goldfish> Coag: It does.
<fortysixand2> Coag:  yes
<damon> Cooner: copy the files from http://btmgr.webframe.org/ to a CD, then run it in DOS
<Coag> see
<damon> Cooner: oh, I see, you don't want to install it. You could try ultimatebootcd.com
<nalioth> rainingzigzags: you know you can gunzip and untar at the same time, right? issue "tar -xvzf file.tar.gz"
<rainingzigzags> yea but i didnt remember what to type
<rainingzigzags> what is tcl?
<goldfish> alais !!
<rainingzigzags> i am tryin to isntall eggdrops but it says i need tcl to compile
<goldfish> tcl is a programming language?
<nalioth> rainingzigzags: open synaptic and search for tcl
<rainingzigzags> ok
<ed1t> rainingzigzags, install itcl3.0 from synaptic
<Coag> i think im confused
<Coag> sigh
<fortysixand2> Coag:  how so?
<Coag> it isnt working
<Coag> and i dont know why
<tfort> anyone here use cedega and play WoW?
<Coag> this is my first experience of debian
<Coag> ive used redhat mandrake FC3 and gentoo before
<nalioth> Coag: the server is having diffecultys atm, evidentally
<fortysixand2> I like gentoo too
<Cooner750> i'm downloading the Ulitmate boot cd. I see it has GRUB and a few other boot managers
<damon> Cooner: yeah, I think that might help you
<IcemanV9> Coag: did you have success with wireless card on RH or FC3??
<Coag> nalioth but it isnt, im on the same network here that im trying to be on there
<Coag> yes i did
<Cooner750> And i'm also copying the extracted ISO to my blank partiton
<Coag> through ndiswrapper
<fortysixand2> and kismet found nothing?
<Coag> i cant get kismet
<fortysixand2> why not?
<Coag> no way to
<IcemanV9> no access to the net, right?
<fortysixand2> internet?
<rainingzigzags> Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<Coag> no access to net on that machine
<rainingzigzags> i just installed it
<rainingzigzags> but says it isnt there
<jewel> Coag: the version of kismet in hoary is pretty old
<fortysixand2> oh, you're on a different box
<jewel> Caog: You might want to install from source
<IcemanV9> Coag: ifconfig wlan0 .. is it up?
<Coag> didnt even come on Hoary for me
<Coag> where does it say
<Computer__Guru> fluxbox is kinda pretty
<Computer__Guru> but actually seems a touch slower than xfce
<Computer__Guru> and has no run command
<capcrash> im trying to use synaptic package manager to install kde and parts of it are installed but some keep failing.
<Coag> Computer__Guru i like xfce :)
<IcemanV9> Coag: let's try it again .. ifconfig wlan0 down .. dhclient wlan0
<Cooner750> damon: just to say; my setup on this box is: 1 internal 120GB NTFS w/ windows xp. 1 external Maxtor 120GB w/ 2 partitons. 1 100-something FAT32 partition and one 2GB FAT32 partition
<capcrash> it says: some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server
<capcrash> any idea how to get around this ?
<Cooner750> 7 minutes left on the UBCD download (I have Road Runner; but it's a 158MB Zip)
<IcemanV9> Coag: i understand that you already iwconfig wlan0 .. it should work when you type comands (fingers crossed)
<glick> capcrash, hah yeah i just had that problem too
<glick> i dont know then out of the blue it worked
<nalioth> capcrash: try again later
<capcrash> hmm, cause i tried this like last week and it wouldnt do it. and i just tried again and the same thing :/
<Cheetahfoot> strange problem ... just installed latest ubuntu on a new box, i'm installing packages and i keep on getting an unusual number of md5 checksum errors ... any ideas?
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: Slower?
<Cheetahfoot> what could i check?
<goldfish> hmmm.
<Coag> No DHCPOFFERS
<capcrash> i was getting those too
<damon> Cooner750: good luck, I've got to go. If nothing else seems to work, consider installing one of the boot managers (like SBM, GAG, etc) on your master boot record. That will let you boot from any partition of any HD on your machine
<glick> capcrash, switch to debian?
<capcrash> still am actually
<goldfish> Cheetahfoot: using us mirrors?
<capcrash> im trying ubuntu out, coming from debian actually
<Cheetahfoot> goldfish: sorry to be such a noob, but how would i know?
<IcemanV9> Coag: something ain't right ... dhcp is not enabled on the wireless router??
<nalioth> Cheetahfoot: watch ubotu
<capcrash> i like to check diffrent distros out
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> I guess usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Coag> Iceman it is
<damon> Cheetafoot: in /etc/apt/sources.list, change all instances of "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" to "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<Coag> that is how i am on on this machine
<Coag> let me try something else
<capcrash> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/ark_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<capcrash>   MD5Sum mismatch
<AlbanianLord> what is a good cd/dvd burner for gnome
<AlbanianLord> ?
<goldfish> capcrash: us mirrors are broke.
<rob^> AlbanianLord, gnomebaker
<Cheetahfoot> yes, i am using us mirrors.
<damon> Cheetah: that is, in a text editor as root OR easier, you can do it in Synaptic
<capcrash> ok
<rob^> pfft
<capcrash> changing now
<spasmodo> AlbanianLord k3b
<AlbanianLord> lol
<Cheetahfoot> okay, i'll make the change ...
<IcemanV9> ok - like others mentioned it before - iwlist wlan0 scan .. it should have your router on the list
<AlbanianLord> i meant just for gnome
<damon> Cheetah: just remove the "us" and you;ll be all set
<damon> someone here had the same problem 15 min ago
<rob^> AlbanianLord, what I said before
<eli> question for the knowing, when you do a make file do you need any particular compiling programs installed?
<AlbanianLord> kok
<spasmodo> AlbanianLord - never tried gnome baker
<Cheetahfoot> gotta do an apt-get update then, right?
<damon> Cheetah: ya
<AlbanianLord> nah it isnt that
<Computer__Guru> flux is ugly
<AlbanianLord> but linux advances so quickly
<AlbanianLord> ....
<AlbanianLord> lol
<Computer__Guru> im gonna check out whats new in wm then probably head back to xfce4, i think i like it
<dylan_> where do i  install themes in xml format?
<Cheetahfoot> just out of curiosity, why would the us mirrors be generating md5 errors?
<Cheetahfoot> are they out of sync?
<goldfish> they are broke
<fortysixand2> still
<Coag> ugg i see one this wrong when i do dhclient
<Coag> each time it says dhcprequest, it says at 255.255.255.255 whil my subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0
<capcrash> changing there mirrors has fixed my prob
<capcrash> thanks
* qt2 blinks..
<qt2> okay...
<qt2> what he hell..
<goldfish> Coag: so u can see your AP now?
<Coag> no
<fortysixand2> dhcp requests always go to 255.255.255.255
<goldfish> k
<spasmodo> Coag - 255.255.255.255 is the broadcast address
<qt2> starting firefox hard freezes my whole x session.
<AlbanianLord> what is it with the  X past 6.8.2-36
<fortysixand2> how would it know your subnet if it doesn't have a lease yet?
<AlbanianLord> i updated to it and it died
<Coag> it doesnt
<dylan_> how update themes?
<Coag> i checked the info on this machine
<Coag> trying to see if i specified it if it would work
<Coag> and it didnt
<AlbanianLord> does anyone in here use the compaq a1500 printer
<AlbanianLord> ?
<Coag> cups
<qt2> anyoe have any idea why firefox would do that?
<IcemanV9> what about "iwlist wlan0 scan"? does the router show up on the list?
<Cheetahfoot> yes, that fixed it. awesome. thanks everyone, goldfish, damon, nalioth
<Coag> Iceman no
<elmagozizou> Hi....I have a problem with my printer...
<Coag> and i have no clue why
<tomchuk> qt2,  firefox from the main ubuntu repo?
<elmagozizou> does any body can help me?
<AlbanianLord> if anyon does, the lexmark z53 driver works
<fortysixand2> when you do iwconfig wlan0 essid <whatever> and then do iwconfig, does it show the name of your AP there?
<Madpilot> AlbanianLord: share that info with linuxprinters.org?
<Coag> no
<spasmodo> qt2 - are you using ndiswrapper?
<IcemanV9> that's why dhclient doesn't work .. couldn't find the router
<Madpilot> AlbanianLord: sorry, http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<AlbanianLord> i havent yet
<AlbanianLord> ill do soo now
<Coag> why cant it find it though?
<fortysixand2> I say download kismet on another box, copy it over, and install
<Coag> cant copy it over if it is not connected
<fortysixand2> floppy, USB flash, whatever
<elmagozizou> printer problem!!! help
<fortysixand2> wtf kind of box is it?
<Coag> no floppy drives left in the hosue cept on my machine
<Coag> dont own a flash drive
<fortysixand2> no 10/100 Ethernet either
<fortysixand2> dang
<qt2> tomchuk, err, dunno about either of those questions. i've got synaptic, and universe/multiverse enabled... installed it from there.
<Cooner750> brb Testing UBCD
<qt2> spasmodo, how would i check?
<tomchuk> qt2,  no backports or anything?
<tomchuk> qt2,  does wget http://google.com work from the console?
<ksmurf> hello all I'm having one heck up a time getting it up.... My wifes' DWL 520 wireless card won't connect on install
<qt2> tomchuk, yes, other browsers work fine as well, just not firefox?
<tomchuk> qt2,  weird, rename ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.bak
<IcemanV9> more wireless problem :)
<fortysixand2> lol
<qt2> tomchuk, and the only backports that are done on firefox are the ones that ubuntu devs have done ;)
<ksmurf> lol Ice
<qt2> alrighty.
<goldfish> Coag: tried iwconfig wlan0 essid any ?
<fortysixand2> ksmurf:  can you find your access point?
<Coag> that is what it stays as
<tomchuk> qt2,  do you mean that you are using the ubuntu backports repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Coag> i do iwconfig wlan0
<Coag> and the essid is off/any
<goldfish> hmmmm..
<qt2> tomchuk, err... no. <.<;
<tomchuk> k
<IcemanV9> ksmurf: you'll need madwifi driver
<qt2> nevermind, misread your question ^.6;
<spasmodo> qt2 - are you using a wireless connection - if not, then no
<qt2> spasmodo, nope.
<spasmodo> cool
<qt2> tomchuk, hm, should i try starting it now?
<tomchuk> qt2,  after renaming your .mozilla direcotry - yes
<IcemanV9> ksmurf: i have DWL-650 wireless card .. it worked beautiful
<ksmurf> Forty ... I do not know untill this install goes through.  I turned off wep and reset router.   I'm doing a fresh install and it didn't autoconfig... I'll get the madwifi driver and be back in a min (thanks Ice and forty)
<fortysixand2> np, let us know how it goes
<qt2> tomchuk, hm... starts fine :o
<qt2> ...why didnt i try that? i knew about the directory... :P
<tomchuk> qt2,  did you install any extensions or themes?
<qt2> tomchuk, a few, but they all worked before...
<tomchuk> qt2,  hmmm, well, copy over your bookmarks.html and cookies.txt to your new .mozilla dir
<tomchuk> qt2,  and try reinstalling themes and extensions one-by-one and make sure that none of them are screwing anything up
<IcemanV9> blah - forget the firefox .. fire up epiphany
<Coag> haha
* qt2 raises an eyebrow...
<AlbanianLord> whats so great about opera anyway
<AlbanianLord> ?
<tomchuk> IcemanV9,  meh, epiphany, galeon is *the* browser
<IcemanV9> firefox shut down for no reasons lately .. so i started using epiphany
<Coag> hmmm
<AlbanianLord> iceman are you using 1.0.5
<Coag> anyone else have any ideas?
<AlbanianLord> ?
<IcemanV9> nope, AlbanianLord
<AlbanianLord> i had trouble with 1.02
<IcemanV9> just a regular Ubuntu FireFox pkg
<AlbanianLord> went to 1.0.4
<AlbanianLord> get 1.05
<AlbanianLord> see if it  works
<fortysixand2> any idea what gam_server is?
<tomchuk> fortysixand2,  gamin server i believe
<ibthomson> hey guys, would anyone be able to help me set up my radeon x700 pro PCI-e card to work with x? I just installed ubuntu fresh and can't get to gnome
<AlbanianLord> it isnt in apt-grt
<tomchuk> fortysixand2,  replacement for fam
<fortysixand2> hmmm
<qt2> AlbanianLord, 1.0.5 is out? <.<;
<AlbanianLord> yessir
<IcemanV9> AlbanianLord: thought about it .. prolly will install over the weekend
<tomchuk> fortysixand2,  allows gnome to know when menus and config files are updated
<fortysixand2> cool, googling it now!
<fortysixand2> thx!
<AlbanianLord> but you dont have it in the repos yet
<qt2> AlbanianLord, heh, dont suppose it's in the repo's yet?
<fortysixand2> not yet
<qt2> ah, thought as much.
<qt2> i prefer to not install things manually. ;)
<Coag> i just dont know what else to do :(
<spasmodo> g'night all
<AlbanianLord> well if i can figure how to make it a deb ill do it
<IcemanV9> Coag: take a break from it 'til the next day :)
<qt2> my last try at installing something manually failed horribly.
<Coag> why?
<Coag> meanwhiel in the monring it wont work either :(
<Cooner750> ok back
<AlbanianLord> i know its a pain
<AlbanianLord> but i prefer it
<IcemanV9> Coag: just to clear your head and start again on the wireless thing
<AlbanianLord> i learn more that way
<Cooner750> is there a function in Ubuntu like "configsave"?
<goldfish> Coag: tried turning off the router and turning it back on?
<AlbanianLord> but for whatever reason gtk doesnt compile for me
<AlbanianLord> DAMN DEPENDENCIES
<IcemanV9> Coag: you got the card working, but it is not seeing any router
<fortysixand2> what is configsave?
<Coag> yes
<goldfish> k
<Coag> and the router isseeable
<goldfish> it is?
<coreyo> anyone have problems with the sk98lin drivers in the 2.6.10-5 kernel image?
<qt2> AlbanianLord, heh, dont suppose you've tried installing stepmania?
<Coag> i am on router on this machine
<AlbanianLord> whazzat
<AlbanianLord> ?
<Coag> DDR
<Coag> lol
<Cooner750> well; In Slax (based on Slackware) it's syntax is like this "configsave /dev/sda1/slaxconf.mo" and it saves the whole config, where your at, desktop settings, etc...
<AlbanianLord> slax is the s***
<Coag> haha
<Cooner750> it's like shuttdown down windows and turning it back on and everything is there where it was
<AlbanianLord> hibernation
<AlbanianLord> ?
<Cooner750> well; config saver
<Coag> i actually did take  a break
<qt2> AlbanianLord, a PC DDR clone. ;)
<IcemanV9> Coag: did you read this thread? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<Cooner750> it remebers everything that would get lost in RAM
<fortysixand2> brb
<Coag> i just dont know what to start nesxt
<AlbanianLord> ughhhh
<AlbanianLord> i can only imagine
<Cooner750> brb. biting bullet and running LiveCD
<IcemanV9> Coag: check out jaykay's instruction of how to get it running
<AlbanianLord> dependencies suck
<AlbanianLord> you need gtk to compile firefox
<tomchuk> AlbanianLord,  that's why apt-get build-dep is do great :)
<AlbanianLord> really?
<AlbanianLord> hows that work
<glick> hmm apparently xmms is missing a necessary library in order for it to work
<tomchuk> AlbanianLord,  just apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox and it will install all the build-time deps for firefox
* qt2 blinks.
<Sap> I've just installed ubuntu. At the end of the installation it made me take the CD out and reboot. It said more questions would be asked. Text came up on screen, I figured it was doing it's thing... and then, nothing. I don't understand the code, but it seems to indicate an error. Then it says, "<6>note: mount(187) exited with preempt_count 1." Now I can't turn my laptop off...
<qt2> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=%7bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%7d <- they really need to do something about this... :o
<Sap> So it's stuck there but I can't reboot or anything.
<AlbanianLord> tomchuk where the hell you been man
<Sap> Is there some sort of command to kill it?
<AlbanianLord> ?!
<AlbanianLord> :-D
<elmagozizou> Someboy  can tell me wich is the best partitioning program in linux?
<tomchuk> AlbanianLord,  hehe, reading apt manpages ;)
<glick> why does xmms freeze when i try to get it to play an mp3?
<AlbanianLord> man ive been so overwhelmed with the slackware method of things
<TokenBad> ok what is going on here
<goldfish> !Restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<TokenBad> I can't seem to get flash installed
<goldfish> glick: ^^
<TokenBad> or something is messed up
<TokenBad> cause it says installed
<TokenBad> but can't load flash on pages
<goldfish> elmagozizou: fdisk, cfdisk,  gparted
<tomchuk> AlbanianLord,  there are a ton of how-tos for building debian packages online, look for debhelper, checkinstall, etc
<fortysixand2> qtparted
<glick> goldfish, what?
<goldfish> glick: the link.
<glick> goldfish, i have the library installed now
<goldfish> k
<AlbanianLord> ill go for it
<glick> its still not playing the song
<glick> though
<AlbanianLord> by the way
<nalioth> TokenBad: gplflash.sourceforge.net
<fortysixand2> TokenBad:  did you close and reopen the browser?
<AlbanianLord> slackware was my first distro
<TokenBad> yes I did
<TokenBad> many times
<TokenBad> even rebooted like 5 or 6 times
<fortysixand2> uninstall the plugin and reinstall?
<goldfish> glick: maybe it needs an mp3 plugin , i cant remember, i use beep-media-player now.
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: wb.
<Computer__Guru> ty
<TokenBad> nalioth, I get connection refused when try to connect to that site
<Computer__Guru> ive switched wm's
<TokenBad> I did that to fortysixand2
<IcemanV9> what about "about:plugins" - is it there?
<fortysixand2> hmmmm
<goldfish> cant believe u dont like flux :)
<dip> how do I clean the mbr using Linux like fdisk /mbr in msdos ?
<Coag> sigh
<Computer__Guru> goldfish: ive switched from kde to xfce4
<goldfish> ah right.
<goldfish> xfce is nice.
<Coag> i wish *nix supported my card without ndiswrapper
<Computer__Guru> i didnt like flux, no
<nalioth> TokenBad: google "gplflash"
<TokenBad> where see the about plugins at?
<fortysixand2> I love xfce4 too
<fortysixand2> best combo of speed & features
<Coag> i love xfce
<Coag> im installing it assoon as i get my box on the internet
<glick> is alsa not installed by default?
<fortysixand2> not completely stripped, but not bloated
<coreyo> here here, I thought I was the only one
<tomchuk> xfce + rox pinboard rules
<goldfish> meh
<Razor-X> what's a great server distro just for servers?
<AlbanianLord> wtf is xfce
<AlbanianLord> ?
<IcemanV9> TokenBad: type it in web address - you see list of plugins
<Razor-X> I can set it up while my friend is here
<goldfish> Razor-X: debian.
<fortysixand2> no way man.  I've been using it for a year, and don't forsee any changes
<Coag> Razor-X gentoo
<Razor-X> but, when he leaves ,I don't want him stuck on a BSD box ;)
<Frank_dot> fortysixand2: with a gig of RAM, kde isn't bloated... maybe I'm bragging here
<ed1t> AlbanianLord, its an desktop system like gnome or KDE
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: is there any way to get different backgrounds for my different desktops? like a different jpg or png for each desktop
<Razor-X> goldfish: that's a lot of CDs ;)
<AlbanianLord> really?
<AlbanianLord> i installed it
<Coag> Razor-X gentoo
<TokenBad> no its not listed
<AlbanianLord> amd its just a little bar
<Coag> or debian netinstall
<fortysixand2> Frank_dot:  not really.  My new lappy has 2GB.  This one only has 320MB
<goldfish> Razor-X: freebsd :)
<TokenBad> but I did the apt-get install stuff
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  not that I know of, xfdesktop is pretty simple
<TokenBad> that was on ubuntu site
<ed1t> AlbanianLord, i think u installed fluxbox then
<fortysixand2> I can't wait until Wednesday!  :D
<AlbanianLord> nah
<AlbanianLord> i like flux
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: i can live with it
<goldfish> flux rocks.
<Coag> i dont think flux has enough
<coreyo> is there a way to get the restricted modules (wihtout doing them all by hand) if you build a custom kernel package from the source?
<IcemanV9> FreeBSD is a great server OS; www.freebsd.org
* Computer__Guru can't believe how genuinely impressed i am with xfce4
<AlbanianLord> uceman he wants simple
<Coag> gentoo
<tomchuk> flux has some neat features - I love tabbed windows
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: yeah its nice.
<fortysixand2> the new enlightenment looks nice too
<ed1t> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<Coag> extensive installguide
<Computer__Guru> flux was missing basic things
<Computer__Guru> like a run command option
<goldfish> fbrun ?
<Computer__Guru> and it was slower than xfce ont his box
<coreyo> fortysixand2: there's anew enlightenment?!  I didn't think they'd touched that in 4 years
<fortysixand2> DR17 is in dev
<fortysixand2> it looks SWEET
<IcemanV9> AlbanianLord: it is simple .. ONE cdrom .. very easy to install :P
<Computer__Guru> i want xfce icon sets :D
<fortysixand2> I ran it on my slackware 10.1 laptop.  It's got a ways to go, but it looks promising
<AlbanianLord> lol
<AlbanianLord> give him slackware
<coreyo> fortysixand2: enlightenment is still better in most ways than  most of today's WM's... but it just died for no good reason....
<Computer__Guru> oh wow
<Computer__Guru> xffm is hideous
<Xyc0> Anyone else getting this Ignored Packages Error with apt-get?
<fortysixand2> I did not dig enlightenment 16 much
<fortysixand2> dunno why, just didn't
<AlbanianLord> 16 wasnt that great
<AlbanianLord> ....
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  install rox-filer
<IcemanV9> E17 is better than E16
<Computer__Guru> will do
<goldfish> Xyc0: us mirrors?
<Cooner750> talking on Ubuntu LiveCD now
<qt2> E19 is better than E17. ;)
<AlbanianLord> e19?
<fortysixand2> 17 will rock
<Coag> GAHHH
<raven3x7|away> E17 is still under development
<AlbanianLord> where can I obtain such n item
<Coag> cant... fix.... this
<Xyc0> goldfish: I cant install any backports or extras anymore
<Computer__Guru> apparently rox-filer is what xfce uses
<Xyc0> goldfish: yes, us mirrors
<Computer__Guru> i dont think i care much for it..w hat are the alternatives?
<goldfish> Xyc0: us mirrors are broken.
<Cooner750> I still dont understand why Ubuntu comes with the mulitmedia codecs not installed. What a annoyance
<IcemanV9> E17 won't come out 'til they're tired of testing it ;)
<Xyc0> goldfish: so its not just me?
<AlbanianLord> seems like microsoft
<AlbanianLord> eek
<qt2> AlbanianLord, i was making a joke. ;)
<fortysixand2> Iceman:  hopefully soon!
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  spend a litte time to get it customeized and learn its features, change the ugly icon theme, etc
<Frank_dot> Cooner750: they're usually legally dubious
<AlbanianLord> lol
<goldfish> Xyc0: nope, change mirrors
<AlbanianLord> i was playing along
<Cooner750> how come every other Distro I've used was able to play mp3s and other audio fine?
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  it takes some work but its nice once you;ve got it set up
<Xyc0> goldfish: reccomend a good resorce to look for better mirrors?
<Coag> this really blow, this is the only distro i have not been able to get my wifi working
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: what i'd like to do is stop it's very annoying constant resizing feature
<AlbanianLord> folks g;night
<roybotnik> man
<goldfish> Xyc0: just remove the us in your mirrors in sources.list
<roybotnik> i am roybotnik's fiance
<Xyc0> Coag: did you try ndiswrapper?
<raven3x7> Cooner750 obviously you never tried fedora
<fortysixand2> Albanian was running as root?!?!?
<roybotnik> and he just took my laptop and installed ubuntu
<Coag> that is what i am using
<goldfish> he might have been
<roybotnik> granted it is better than windows, i just wish he would have said something
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  right-click in the window, options, filer windows, check never automatically resize
<qt2> http://sitedocs.sourceforge.net/status/support_sitestatus.html <- lol, even the sourceforge site status page is down. :P
<Cooner750> no. However it just bugs me.
<Computer__Guru> tyvm, that right click int he window thing is what i was missing :)
<roybotnik> and also made it so that i could still talk on my usual irc windows
<Coag> Xyc0 i am using ndiswrapper
<Cooner750> I wish it was easy to install the codecs; but um.. I've tried it multiple times with no success, or freezing.....
<Coag> i have to (WMP54G)
<roybotnik> so, what is going on here?
<raven3x7> Cooner750 you should complain to frauenhofer actually
<fortysixand2> Coag is having wireless problems (still)  :(
<Xyc0> Coag: and it wont work, what is the error you get?
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  one of the best features is you can just start typing a path and things like tab completion work
<arthurdent2> coag: this helped me a lot http://www.gidforums.com/t-4390.html
<Coag> Xyc0 it doesnt see my router
<raven3x7> Cooner thats weird
<Computer__Guru> right on
<Computer__Guru> yeah im playing in the options now
<fortysixand2> elightenment's site is down  :(
<roybotnik> well, i guess i will go now
<fortysixand2> later!
<roybotnik> it is quite late here
<roybotnik> havea good one guys :)
<Computer__Guru> pretty straightforward
<raven3x7> need to go to work
<Xyc0> Coag: does ndiswrapper -l  tell you if hardware is present?
<Coag> yes
<Xyc0> Coag: and iwconfig give what output?
<Coag> tells me  ESSID: off/any
<Coag> and i do iwconfig wlan0 ESSID my_network
<Coag> and nothing changes
<Coag> i do iwlist wlan0 scan
<Coag> and not AP's are found
<Computer__Guru> i need some icon sets for this thing :)
<IcemanV9> Computer__Guru: xfce-look.org
<Xyc0> Coag: what card are you using?
<Coag> Linksys wireless g WMP54G
<Xyc0> what router?
<Coag> WRT54G
<Xyc0> Everything works on windows?
<Coag> yeah
<Coag> and onother distos
<Coag> distros
<Xyc0> Coag: did you change the encryption to WEP for now?
<Xyc0> tho that shouldnt matter
<Coag> no
<Coag> WEPis off
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  any icons you install for xfce should also work for rox
<Xyc0> you have no encryption?
<Xyc0> or WPA?
<Coag> no encryption
<tomchuk> Coag,  try ifconfig wlan0 up; iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> ; dhclient wlan0
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk, how do i make that nifty goto: line stay there forever?
<Xyc0> Anyone recommend a good package mirror for the West Coast?
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  not sure you can...
<glick> heh my drive borked on my again :)
<Computer__Guru> there a kb shortcut for it?
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  just type a forward slash
<PlutoPrime> gnomebaker 0.4 came out and I'm trying to compile from source .. tried to apt-get "libgnomeui-dev" and I get md5sum mismatch errors... what gives?? the packages in the repositories are foobar?
<Computer__Guru> thats about as much of a shortcut as you can get, heh
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: i think i like this xfce thing a lot
<Coag> tomchuk
<Coag> says no dhcpoffer recieved
<qt2> tomchuk, take a guess as to what just happened...?
<tomchuk> Coag,  do you have wireless mac filter installed on the wrt54g?
<tomchuk> qt2,  firefox crashed?
<kenosis> Suddenly XMMS crashes frequently
<goldfish> get beep-media-player
<kenosis> beep eh?
<goldfish> yeah.
<Coag> tomchuk i am not going tomake any changes to my router, works for everyone else on every other os and distro than this
<tomchuk> Coag,  ok
<Cooner750> anyone tried VLC in Ubuntu?
<goldfish> yes. it rocks.
<fortysixand2> VLC?
<goldfish> video lan player
<goldfish> media player
<goldfish> check it out
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: can a folder be embedded into the panel as it can in kde?
<Xyc0> only good for Videos tho
<Xyc0> and mozilla plugin
<fortysixand2> ah
<fortysixand2> better than mplayer?
<kenosis> OK I've got beep, but not UI?
<Coag> should i go for gentoo again though?
<Xyc0> yea
<Coag> then
<Coag> *
<kenosis> Not in the menu anyway
<tomchuk> Coag,  do you have anything after  "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Computer__Guru> brb
<goldfish> fortysixand2: i prefer it.
<ny3ranger`> whats wrong with the hoary documentation page?
<goldfish> Coag: if u want :)
<kenosis> lol - I JUST got "beep".
<fortysixand2> I like gentoo on faster machines, but this 1 Ghz celeron with 320MB RAM couldn't hack it
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<fortysixand2> hi
<Coag> tomchuk
<Coag> iface command not found
<goldfish> kenosis: hah
<goldfish> apt-cache search mencal
<goldfish> johnnybezak: hi.
<PlutoPrime> Coag, that's not a command, open /etc/network/interfaces with a text editor
<fortysixand2> Coag:  I think tomchuk wanted you to "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<kenosis> Anyone here using "irc" (as in the terminal client)?
<tomchuk> Coag,  paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Coag> haha
<Coag> ic ant
<Coag> no internet access
<goldfish> Coag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29 <- that shows you how to set up that file.
<goldfish> ah
<Razor-X> I converted yet another person to emacs ;)
<goldfish> :/
<IcemanV9> tomchuk: Coag's card is up running, but does not see the router - that is the problem
<goldfish> Razor-X: Damn you.
<PlutoPrime> I have no internet access either :)
<emX> kenosis: yeah
<johnnybezak> kenosis: irssi?
<emX> kenosis: irc -> irssi
<PlutoPrime> I'm talking to you through my l337 brain waves
<Razor-X> goldfish: your grasp slips, MUAHAHAHAHA ;)
<kenosis> ah
<goldfish> irssi rocks.
<johnnybezak> i agree
<emX> goldfish: :-)
<johnnybezak> just not on mac os x's terminal :P
<fortysixand2> yeah, let's debate vi versus emacs
<fortysixand2> :p
<tomchuk> Coag,  you should have the line "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces, but is there anything after that line like pre-up statements or wireless stuff?
<kenosis> Well...wondering how to switch between multiple open channels, or if I have multiple open channels, and also how to back out of a channel into the main windw without exiting the whole program (ie /exit)
<emX> CTRL-W
<kenosis> Thanks
<emX> kenosis: or /window show NUMBER
<goldfish> /win !
<goldfish> less typing :)
<emX> :-)
<goldfish>  /win 3
<goldfish> actually.
<johnnybezak> or ctrl-windownumber
<IcemanV9> !windows
<ubotu> rumour has it, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<johnnybezak> what the hell that is illegible
<goldfish> alt + window-number
<johnnybezak> who wrote that
<mouse_> hi all
<emX> re: irssi, what is the nickcolor script called? nickcolor.pl?
<goldfish> yes.
<mouse_> anyone noes the fstab for ubuntu?
<goldfish> !fstab
<ubotu> goldfish: I haven't a clue
<goldfish> emX: try dau.pl :)
<emX> what's dau.pl?
<concept10> mouse_, what was that?
<qt2> tomchuk, firefox locled my computer.
<goldfish> emX: "How to type like a moron"
<emX> ??
<mouse_> concept10, it's the file that mounts all the directories at boot time
<qt2> tomchuk, the catch is, i didnt start installing any themes or extentions...
<concept10> I know what it is
<qt2> *locked
<kenosis> OK - last question for the night: The command for su (not sudo) in Ubuntu? (sudo -H or something...)
<mouse_> concept10, oh.. i can't seem to find it
<tomchuk> qt2,  weird, I haven't got a clue then
<emX> kenosis: sudo -s
<concept10> /etc/fstab
<kenosis> Thank you
<emX> :-)
<concept10> locate fstab
<kenosis> More for the helpful attitude than even the answers - RARE on IRC
<mouse_> ah ok
* IcemanV9 is headed to the bed .. nite, y'all
<emX> goldfish: sorry, i didn't get what dau.pl was for...
<mouse_> concept10, oh thanks! wish i knew the locate command before
<emX> googling...
<johnnybezak> hmmm time to get some more soup i think
<ksmurf> YAHOO!!!! I got it up....
<tomchuk> johnnybezak,  if by soup you mean tequila, I agree
<ksmurf> mmmm tequila
<johnnybezak> tomchuk: haha
<goldfish> emX: emmm its for messing.
<johnnybezak> anyone know where the roadmap to breezy is?
<emX> gotcha -- reading the source...
<tomchuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBadger
<Cooner750> I get this when using sudo apt-get install vlc - E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<emX> Cooner750: do your errors also include something about MD5sums?
<Cooner750> nope
<ksmurf> anyone have any exper. with wpa on wireless?
<emX> Cooner750: oh.
<bigfoot1> hello all, you know, in your panel, the programs have an icon. For example Xchat has an orange "X", while Gnome Terminal has a black computer monitor. WHere is the icon file (a blue phone handset) for Kiax? I
<elmagozizou> does any one use gparted here?
<ksmurf> I do
<Cooner750> I do. Until I got a error while resizing
<ksmurf> elma what do u need
<elmagozizou> I cant modify my particions...all apear whith a lock
<ksmurf> sudo gparted
<elmagozizou> iven if y execute gparted as root
<tomchuk> elmagozizou,  just don't run it on mounted partitions
<Cooner750> try unmounting the drive first
<glick> ubuntu live cd is selling a false bill of goods
<ksmurf> how so glick?
<glick> on the live CD my external fireweire drive worked perfectly
<glick> i tested it
<bigfoot1> anybody use kiax here?
<elmagozizou> yeah but how can I umont the drive if Im working on it
<glick> now it hangs whenever i write large files from it
<glick> to the local drive
<glick> i had the same problem before
<ksmurf> what format is it
<glick> which is why i went back to debian
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: how do i set a custom size for terminal (130x42) and have it save for when i use terminal again?
<glick> reiser
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  which terminal?
<foxiness> elmagozizou, first close anything like pdf
<glick> i get Input/output error on the drive
<ksmurf> how much data?
<Computer__Guru> the one that comes with xfce
<elmagozizou> how is that?
<elmagozizou> like pdf?
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  I believe it's a wrapper for whatever terminal you have installed - probably xterm
<glick> ksmurf, a coupla gigs
<foxiness> elmagozizou, if you open it from this drive next use "add-on-panel" Disk mounter
<glick> but i tested it with liveCD
<Computer__Guru> haha, happen to know the args for xterm by any chance?
<glick> i wrote and read gigs of data to and from it
<foxiness> elmagozizou, to umount it from GUI
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  from the command line I think the --geometry= option should do it
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  don't have xterm installed though
<emX> tomchuk: ?? no X?
<Computer__Guru> that did it
<tomchuk> emX,  no xterm
<tomchuk> emX,  it's a seperate package, and not installed by default on Debian
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: it's xfterm4 and --geometry didnt work.. ill look at it
<nos> Having a problem connecting a Nokia Phone via USB, can anone help me out please?
<elmagozizou> #5 foxiness, but this partition that im working on is the one that i want to rezise
<elmagozizou> :S
<foxiness> elmagozizou, i think you can not do that :)
<emX> tomchuk: i though it was part of x-window-system-core...
<concept10> anyone know of some playlist manager for XMMS or BMP sortof like Rhythm Box?
<emX> i wish dpkg globbed...
<elmagozizou> sure?
<foxiness> elmagozizou, use something like live-cd
<elmagozizou> mmm...ok...
<tomchuk> emX,  not on the new xorg packages in Sid
<emX> tomchuk: hmm.
<tomchuk> emX,  er, rather I think the dep is a virtual for x-terminal-emulator
<ksmurf> anyone have any exper. with wpa on wireless?
<tomchuk> emX,  I already had aterm installed
<emX> tomchuk: maybe the switch to xorg changed it. my memory's faulty, i guess.
<emX> tomchuk: i'm quite the fan of aterm myself.
<tomchuk> emX,  yeah can't get enough of it with a tweaked .Xdefaults and proggy fonts
<emX> tomchuk: which fonts are you using? i'm not totally happy with mine
<tomchuk> emX,  proggy clean slashed-zero bold punctuation
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk: it's saying that --geometry=80x42 should work but it's not working.. it's just ignoring the --geometry arg, and not giving me any output on stdout
<qt2> tomchuk, i was wrong... backports ARE in my sources.list
<nos> Having a problem connecting a Nokia Phone via USB, can anone help me out please?
<glick> does anyone know why i get input/output errors when i transfer from external firewire to local disk? it seems whenever the local disk has to write large chunks of data and momentarily suspend data transfer from the external disk, after that it hangs
<glick> this was my same problem months ago
<tomchuk> emX,  http://www.proggyfonts.com/
<mink> is it possible to mount a .bin like one can mount an ISO ?
<qt2> tomchuk, bad thing?
<Computer__Guru> glick: firewire driver buffer problem, sounds like
<glick> which is why i switched back to debian
<emX> tomchuk: tx...
<glick> Computer__Guru, debian doesnt have these problems
<Computer__Guru> thats the easy way out
<emX> glick: debian's great too.
<Computer__Guru> no, debian has a whole host of its very own problems
<tomchuk> qt2,  try commenting out the backports repo from sources.list, do an apt-get update; apt-get remove mozilla-firefox; apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<glick> i guess it will never be fixed this problem
<glick> cause i had this months and months ago
<evillight> Anyone know what causes the pivot_root/ dev/console: no such device error after compiling/installing a new 2.6.10 kernel?
<glick> at least not on ubntu
<emX> tomchuk: pardon the (rather) silly question, but i don't use X all that much. how'd you install your fonts?
<mink> is it possible to mount a .bin like one can mount an ISO ?
<cafuego> glick: Different kernel? Might one have a broken driver?
<glick> it worked on the liveCD
<glick> so i assumed it would work on the installled version
<cafuego> mink: No. You should convert it to .iso first
<tomchuk> emX,  copy them to /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc for the pcf fonts
<cafuego> !find bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<emX> tomchuk: tx.
<mink> thx
<tomchuk> emX,  the ttf fonts from that site are hideous
<cafuego> tomchuk: Don't PCF fonts work in ~/.fonts ?
<spo0nman> is there a document to make DRI work?
<tomchuk> cafuego,  dunno, never tried
<spo0nman> is dri packaged?
<cafuego> spo0nman: Dri is a set of kernel and X driver features. Not  apackage.
<tomchuk> spo0nman,  http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Documentation
<emX> cafuego: as pcf.tgz or extracted?
<mink> cafuego - guess if I have the .bin but not the .cue i'm SOL ?
<cafuego> emX: extracted I expect
<cafuego> mink: You can create the .cue with $EDITOR
<evillight> Anyone know what causes the pivot_root/ dev/console: no such device error after compiling/installing a new 2.6.10 kernel?
<liable> Apina: look in /tmp too
<spo0nman> cafuego: i need to recompile or i can load it as a module?
<mink> $EDITOR :?
<spo0nman> tomchuk: thanks.
<tomchuk> np
<max__> Could anyone here help me on how to create an FAT32 partition on a 250gig harddrive?
<cafuego> spo0nman: You can load it if you have a supported video card. otheriwse you may need additional packages.
<elmagozizou> Why does my printer doesnt work?????
<rok47> you have to turn it on
<foxiness> max__, there are many way
<elmagozizou> I have a HP deskjet 840c
<elmagozizou> and aparently linux recognize it
<max__> Well I've been running into difficulty trying to use fdisk.
<elmagozizou> but it doesnt print!
<elmagozizou> and any one help me?
<max__> Namely it says that the resource is busy (error 16) when I try to write the changes.
<tomchuk> max__,  apt-get install dosfstools, and use mkdosfs /dev/hdXn
<dr_willis> elmagozizou,  that a printer/scanner combo?
<foxiness> max__, try cfdisk than
<dell500> has anyone here messed with lm-sensors?
<max__> Alright.
<tomchuk> max__,  you cannot run fdisk on a drive with mounted partitions
<glick> i think i know what the problem is
<mink> cafuego - can you go into more detail on what you mean by with $EDITOR ?
<evillight> $EDITOR = text editor of choice
<glick> hey is anyone using a single partition with reiser?
<emX> mink: use your preferred text editor
<max__> Right, so I did a umount, still wouldn't work.
<elmagozizou> #5 dr_willis , no is just a printer
<mink> err
<cafuego> mink: echo -e "FILE \"mydisk.iso\" BINARY\n\tTRACK 1 MODE1/2352\n\tINDEX 1 00:00:00\n" > whatever.cue
<foxiness> max__, but remember if you fromat something like fat32 for windowsXP for exp. may not work like you exp
<elmagozizou> #5 dr_willis , all the documents that i send to print stays in waiting list
<mink> ok I try
<cafuego> mink: Make sure the cue has the same name as the bin, run bchunk on it, viola.
<max__> I thought that FAT32 was compatible with both Linux and Windows in terms of read & write.
<mink> i replace mydisk.iso
<mink> with the filename
<mink> ?
<cafuego> mink: if you want to
<mink> don't need too?
<cafuego> mink: mydisk.iso is the filename bchunk will convert it to
<foxiness> max__, sure but better if you create this from tool like partition magic
<cafuego> mink: Oh, that will NOT work if it's a dual format disk image
<evillight> Anyone know what causes the pivot_root/ dev/console: no such device error after compiling/installing a new 2.6.10 kernel?
<mink> its working
<mink> when it says <basename>
<mink> what does it want?
<max__> Alright.  One last quick question, is W95 FAT32 the FAT32 filesystem?
<foxiness> max__, you can try do this from linux and see if it will work with you or not
<cafuego> mink: ANy alphanumeric string
<mink> kk
<foxiness> max__, yes
<max__> Alright, thank you very much, let me try this right now.
<tomchuk> evillight,  sounds like you messed up in your config - did you compile in devfs (you shouldn't have)
<Xyc0> As a temporary fix for the broken US mirrors, reccomend you edit the source.list file and remover the us. in the mirror url
<foxiness> max__, good luck
<Xyc0> It makes life a bit easier
<Xyc0> untill fixed
<tomchuk> evillight,  and you did compile filesystem drivers for your root  and bootg partition into your kernel?
<evillight> tomchuk: yes, I did because it was trying to mount something with it (in the previous kernel compile) it would halt with a kernel panic of devfs unknown fs
<evillight> tomchuk: yes, not as modules
<tomchuk> evillight,  a little background - hoary or warty, do you have a kernel that works?
<evillight> hoary, yes, I am booted into the stock kernel as we speak
<cafuego> evillight: Did you set up an initrd image in the bootloader when you really needn't have bothered?
<evillight> cafuego: no previously I did not
<qt2> ...okay ...maybe it ISN'T just firefox doing it
<glick> yeah i think i kow what the problem is :(
<qt2> it crashed with firefox not even installed.
<cafuego> evillight: Well, without initrd there's no reason for it to call pivot_root
<MidNightRaVeN> do any of you guys use dvdrip here?
<glick> god damnit!
<cafuego> glick: Yes?
<tomchuk> evillight,  pata, sata or scsi root?
<glick> my drive isnt broken
<glick> ubuntu isnt broken
<glick> its fuckin FAT
<glick> that particular partition was FAT
<glick> FAT was fuckin up
* cafuego shrugs
<glick> ?
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone use dvdrip =/ ?
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: no, but i use dvdbackup...
<dare> hi
<glick> i tried transferring a large amount of data with a reiser partition on the same disk and it works no problem
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: hmmmm.... work well?
<evillight> tomchuk: pata
<glick> windows can not read ext3 can it?
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: well enough for me; what do you need?
<burner> anyone know if there are gnome baker .4 .debs yet?
<emX> glick: nak
<burner> glick: ext2fs
<glick> can windows read any linux filesystems?
<dare> i thought not
<tomchuk> evillight,   and /boot/grub/menu.lst has the same "root=" for the working and non-working kernels?
<glick> Burgundavia, ext2?
<cafuego> glick: Not natively, but with free drivers it can read and write ext2.
<coreyo> is there an ubuntu kernel package for 2.6.11 that works well?
<glick> it can read ext2?
<evillight> Yes
<evillight> tomchuk: yes
<glick> hmm
<burner> glick: it can read ext2/3 but only copy the data off to a windows partition to open and manipulate
<glick> burner, i need to write to ext2
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: dvdrip is giving me a wierd error thing in the preferences and i have no idea what it means... is says "Default data base directory: has whitespace: NOT ok
<evillight> tomchuk: previously it would not mount root, even though both options referred to the same /dev
<cafuego> glick: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/
<dare> Quick question - to view Xvid movies is there more i need to do other than install an xvid codec?
<cafuego> glick: It can write to ext2 just fine with that driver.
<kakalto> when will the version of firefox in the repos be updated to 1.0.5?
<burner> ooh... i've never seen what cafuego pasted before... i'll have to try
<whoiam> someone please help me installing firefox on Kubuntu
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: i've played a bit with dvd::rip, but i haven't come across that error. some more context?
<thechitowncubs> kakalto: the repos will be updated with the security patches applied to the 1.0.2 version i believe
<coreyo> does ubuntu have a frontend similar to packages.debian.org where i can look for packages and their components?
<dell500> can anyone here help me with lm-sensors to work with superkaramba/kde-look?
<cafuego> burner: it's a service/driver with mount.exe
<tomchuk> evillight,  hmm are you using an initrd with the new kernel, do you have a stray initrd line in menu.lst if not
<burner> cafuego: question about it... if i have an mp3 on an ext3, can windows play it?  or say... an image, can it read it?  without copying to a fat or ntfs?
<emX> coreyo: in the terminal: apt-cache search PACKAGE
<evillight> tomchuk: I've searched all over and have been working on this problem since last night, so thanks for the help :)
<cafuego> burner: just mount yer partition on a drive letter.
<kakalto> thanks thechitowncubs
<Hackmo> hey, can someone tell me how to check if my wireless network card is detected in Ubuntu
<cafuego> burner: it has no issues with my DivXes and MP3s on ext3 even :-)
<evillight> tomchuk: no, the entry for the new kernel did not have an initrd line
<dikadika> hello, is there a trick to installing new hardware? i added a dvd+rw drive and it is not recognized in ubuntu
<tomchuk> Hackmo,  sudo ifconfig -a should show all your recognized interfaces
<burner> bad ass... it'll be nice to put my music and pictures on a ext3 instead of crappy fat or no windows support at all
<thechitowncubs> i've got a general question, when i'm in windows, firefox seems a lot more responsive during the switching of tabs, loading of pages, startup... anyone know the answer to this? i've always wondered
<burner> thanks cafuego
<whyameye_> where do I add configuration settings for alsa that are seen for all users?
<tomchuk> evillight,  are they kernel.org sources?
<thechitowncubs> why isn't it as fast in linux/ubuntu...
<burner> now if only I could convert a reiserfs to ext3 without data loss ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: well... basically i'm running dvdrip on my chroot of 32 bit cuz my 64 bit won't install some drivers needed to run it... and i've been trying to figure out how to fix that preference but i dunno how... I just want to rip some dvd's i have and maybe i should just find another alternative?
<cafuego> burner: Yes, same with my DVD backups. FAT has a 4GB size limit, which is shit for 4.7GB disk images <heh>
<evillight> tomchuk: from the repos's
<burner> i thought fat was 2 gig even
<tomchuk> evillight,  did you build them the Debian Way(tm)
<thechitowncubs> it seems to go unresponsive when it tries to load a long page, such as a slashdot article with a lot of comments
<cafuego> burner: fat32 goes to 4 anyway
<Hackmo> tomchuk: ifconfig -a shows lo and sit0 but I don't know if any of them are my net card
<tomchuk> Hackmo,  no they aren't
<evillight> tomchuk: I followed the howto on Ubuntu Forums
<tomchuk> Hackmo,  what card?
<emX> Hackmo: iwconfig
<TokenBad> ok wtf in ubuntu would make it keep making this sound...at random times
<TokenBad> like something closed
<TokenBad> or connected
<TokenBad> or something
<evillight> tomchuk: compiled kernels before, no biggy.. but just wanted to see if there was anything special since this is my first attempt with ubuntu, I'm a previous slack and debian user
<Hackmo> tomchuk: it's a netgear Wg311T
<dare> TokenBad: are you running gaim?
<TokenBad> yes
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: i use dvdbackup to mirror disks to my hdd, dvdshrink (in wine) to requantize, and growisofs to burn
<dare> it has sounds for all status changes
<Hackmo> emX: iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<TokenBad> ahhh
<dare> go and turn them off in preferences
<emX> Hackmo: that suggests that the default install didn't pick up on your card.
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: what is wine?
<poningru> can someone transfer me there htp file from /usr/lib/apt/methods/
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: wine -> "wine's not an emulator", wrapper to run windows programs under linux
<poningru> err their
<Hackmo> emX: how do I get it working?
<TokenBad> thanks dare it was the buddy log out noise I was hearing
<tomchuk> evillight, so this is a devfs-enabled kernel right?
<Hackmo> emX: I checked the supported hardware on the Ubuntu wiki and it says that it should work, i'm running warty btw
<evillight> tomchuk: Yes, this one is
<evillight> tomchuk: I would gladly turn it off hehe, in fact I may try that again
<emX> Hackmo: i think i used to have a wg311t; don't remember if i got it working or not...hang on.
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: maybe i'll have to give that a go =/ is it really complicated lol? just out of curiousity, to use dvdbackup?
<poningru> so no one?
<poningru> anyone?
<Hackmo> emX, : ok thanks
<dell500> how do i uninstall an app, such as lm-sensors?
<tomchuk> evillight,  you'd need to manually create the console device if you want to run devfs, and installing devfsd wouldn't hurt either
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: dvdbackup -M -i /dev/dvd -o ~/DVD
<poningru> dell500: if you installed through apt
<spo0nman> ok I have a the Unichrome video card is there a ubuntu way to get dri and 3d working? or I need to compile my own X and drivers?
<dare> Yep i had that on too... just turned it off
<poningru> then you can just go into synaptic and uncheck the thing
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: dvdshrink is easy to use, too; there are examples at the end of the growisofs manpage for burning dvds, as well.
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: i'm guessing that's the only line you need lol
<dell500> poningru, sweet
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: yep
<dare> i just installed Ubuntu today... i'm trying to figure out how to get my divx/xvid movies to play
<tomchuk> evillight,  and to create /dev/console you'd have to umount tmpfs from /dev/ so it would last through the reboot
<goldfish> dell500: sudo apt-get remove lm_sensors --purge
<poningru> dare: ubuntuguide.org
<dare> i installed the xvid codec... but Totem doesn't seem to recognize it
<Hackmo> emX: I have a WG311T in my hoary box and it works fine
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: sweet =) thx! I'll try that instead of dvdrip, let's just hope i don't blow anything up ;-)
<emX> Hackmo: it uses the ath driver, right?
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: :-) shouldn't be able to hurt much copying dvds...
<Hackmo> emX: yeah it's the atheros chipset
<burner> dare: www.ubuntuguide.org will tell, but basically just apt-get install totem-xine
<evillight> tomchuk: last through the reboot? explain please :)
<emX> and lsmod | grep ath doesn't show anything?
<dare> oo
<dare> cool thanks
<tomchuk> evillight,  AFAIK, udev creates device nodes on a tmpfs which are destroyed when the tmpfs is unmounted
<dare> is there a global keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<goldfish> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<goldfish> dare: ^^ :)
<evillight> oh i see
<dell500> anyone here use superkaramba for themes such as cynapses?
<dare> huh?
<evillight> tomchuk: umount tmpfs and then create /dev/console ?
<emX> Hackmo: wanna paste the output from 'ifconfig -a' and 'iwconfig' on the pasetbin?
<dare> if you mean SHIFT+66 that doesn't do it ?
<evillight> tomchuk: and then reboot?
<dikadika> is there a new hardware detection method in ubuntu?
<goldfish> dare: ubuntuguide is frowned upon.
<dare> oh i see
<Hackmo> emX: ok give me a second
<tomchuk> evillight, well if your box stays up long enough with no /dev ;)
<poningru> goldfish: why?
<dare> let me bookmark these other links then...
<tomchuk> evillight,  any particular reason for wanting devfs?
<thechitowncubs> i guess im the only one that notices the slowness
<poningru> thechitowncubs: what slowness?
<La_PaRCa> Hello.
<dare> But anyways, so is there a keyboard shortcut to open a new terminal?
<evillight> tomchuk: none, only that something was trying to use it with the previous compile attempt on boot
<poningru> dare: if there isnt one you can set one up
<burner> dare: in gnome, u can create one
<La_PaRCa> I remember I could use Applications:/// in gnome to access the apps in the menu, but I cant do that in hoary. Any equivalents?
<burner> dare: well, technically... metacity handles that
<dikadika> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my dvd drive i just installed?
<poningru> dare: system->preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<crimsun> dikadika: it should recognise it automatically
<dare> nice =D
<tomchuk> evillight,  did you enable /dev/pts filesystem support?
<dare> thx poningru
<poningru> np
<dikadika> crimsun, thanks for responding, so since it didnt, i should assume something is wrong
<evillight> tomchuk: good question, let me check
<poningru> now if only someone would help me
<poningru> :(
<dare> im a n00b lol =D
<gijosh> Hey.  I created an extra partition on another hard drive.  How do I format it with reiserfs.
<crimsun> dikadika: not necessarily. grep ^hd /var/log/dmesg
<poningru> dare: actually you can help
<dare> what's the problem?
<poningru> can you go into
<poningru> err hold on
<Hackmo> emX: this is iwconfig http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/614
<evillight> tomchuk: CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y
<poningru> can you go into  /usr/lib/apt/methods/
<poningru> and transfer me the htp file
<Hackmo> emX: I can't put up iwconfig -a because their is too much for me to type up
<tomchuk> evillight,  hrm, one sec.. let me check my config
<evillight> tomchuk: ok
<dikadika> crimsun, since it is a sata drive i used sd rather then hd, it didnt return anything
<dare> u mean the http file?
<qt2> tried to manually install 1.0.5... "DLError: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" during install... might that be the reason its been locking  up?
<poningru> dare: there is no htp file?
<poningru> hmm somethings fishy
<whyameye> to run totem-xine from the command window, I just type totem?
<dare> nope
<poningru> ok thanks dude
<emX> Hackmo: first, can you manually insert the ath kernel module? 'sudo modprobe ath'?
<dare> no worries
<burner> whyameye: yes
<gijosh> Is there a way to mount two different partitions to /home?  I'm running out of space for my /home partition, and I have an entirely seperate hard drive for extra space.  I set up a partition on it, and I'm about to format it.
<dare> bzip2  cdrom  copy  file  ftp  gpgv  gzip  http  rsh  ssh
<dare> those are the ones there
<dare> FYI
<dikadika> crimsun, but hd did return something drives hda and hdc, but nothing else (those were installed before)
<Hackmo> emX: "FATAL: Module not found."
<whyameye> burner: okay it isn't working then. I just get the command prompt back. I think it is because I just switched from ESD to ALSA. Can I tell totem to use ALSA?
<burner> gijosh: when you put a file there, how would it know which partition to go to?
<evillight> gijosh: no, but you should be able to mount the seperate drive within your home directory....
<poningru> yeah thats what I have too
<burner> whyameye: man totem
<poningru> I probably messed up my source.list
<crimsun> whyameye: you need to configure gstreamer-properties's default audio sink to alsa
<nickrud> gijosh, I've heard of things called lvm and evms or some other acronym; I just added an extra partition for the big stuff: media and the like
<emX> Hackmo: sorry, ath -> ath_pci (i think)...
<tomchuk> evillight,  do a diff -Naur between /boot/config-2.6.10(working kernel) and /usr/src/linux/.config and paste it to the pastebin
<gijosh> evillight:  Yea I figured I could.  burner:  Well, I'm sure developers could figure out a way. ;)
<whyameye> crimsun, gstreamer-properties already is set to alsa.
<Hackmo> emX: ok done, didn't give me any output though
<gijosh> All the space is being taken up by my videos folder, so I'll probably split it up in two.
<emX> Hackmo: now lsmod | grep ath
<dare> hey does anyone find that GAIM will automatically position itself to the left of the screen, regardless of where you minimize it from?
<crimsun> whyameye: so test works successfully?
<Hackmo> emX: ok done
* emX tries to remember wireless stuff...
<emX> :-)
<Hackmo> lol
<emX> Hackmo: now iwconfig; do you see ath0 there?
<whyameye> crimsun, I'm not familiar with test. I type "test" at the command prompt and I get the prompt back again. Not sure what this means...
<Hackmo> emX: no still not there
<MidNightRaVeN> emX:  how long does it normally take for dvdbackup to make an image?
<emX> Hackmo: ok -- are you on a laptop?
<crimsun> no, the test for the default audio sink in gstreamer-properities
<Hackmo> emX: no, desktop
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: depends on the hardware. i usually take ~30m on a AMD64 3200+
<whyameye> crimsun, in general I have sound. All the ubuntu sounds are there. VLC runs fine...
<gijosh> How do you format a partition to ext3?
<emX> Hackmo: and the PCI card is all plugged in and stuff? just checking...
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: you're using 64 as well =D ??
<Hackmo> emX: yeah it's plugged in and the led showing that it is connected is lit
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: running 32bit on the 64bit processor, though
<weiers> Hi, I have a problem with GRUB - it does not want to load my windows XP. I get the following error message: Root (Hd1,0) Filesystem type unknown, partition typ0x7, safe default, makeactive, cahiloader +1 ... and then everything just stops. I have to reboot. Can somebody shed some light?
<emX> Hackmo: ok. do you see the card in the output of 'lspci'?
<crimsun> whyameye: are you using totem or totem-xine?
<nickrud> gijosh, I cheat a bit, and use cfdisk
<Hackmo> emX: yeah I do
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: same same..... can't run any apps well or easily otherwise... have you been able to play dvd's smoothly under the 64 or are you using 32?
<emX> Hackmo: 'sudo ifconfig ath0 up'
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: haven't really used the 64bit stuff yet. i actually built this box with the intention of running mythtv/freevo on it, etc and doing HDTV
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: haven't gotten around to the software side of all that, though; just a regular box for now with an hdtv card.
<Hackmo> emX: "ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<emX> Hackmo: hrrm. is this a known good card?
<Hackmo> emX: yeah it's a good card, I use it in my other Ubuntu box.  It's also on the ubuntu wiki under supported hardware
<whyameye> crimsun, I'm using totem-xine. I just got it to work. I had to kill a runaway process of it, then it loaded up and plays great!
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: koo =) i haven't been able to do much of jack with 64 cuz I'm a linux newb for one ;-) and two... it looks hard enough for some one who does know what they are doing so I've kinda just gone to 32 for most my apps... o well lol thx for the help though!
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: np.
<gijosh> nickrud: cfdisk doesn't have filesystems like ext3 or resier or whatever under its list. It just sais Linux.  What does it meen by that?
<crimsun> whyameye: great.
<Hackmo> emX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28support%29
<dare> i tried using apt-get to get codecs like it says in ubuntuguide, but all of them say the dependency trees were not found
<Ober> Albus Dumbledore dies, Half Blood Prince is Godric Gryffindor, Hermione and Ron are finally a thing, Draco leaves Hogwarts!!!
<emX> Hackmo: i've read it :-)
<Hackmo> emX: Ok, just showing you where I was getting it from
<emX> Hackmo: i was wondering more if you knew that the physical card itself was good -- seems it should be
<Hackmo> emX: ah i've not tried it in any other computer but it was a brand new card bought from dabs
<dell500> trying to get the sensors to work, i do this sudo modprobe smbus-arp and get this FATAL: Module smbus_arp not found.
<Hackmo> emX: and it's being picked up under lspci
<nickrud> gijosh, under type (at the bottom) you have a lot of options for formatting, if i remember correctly
<Computer__Guru> is there a menu editor for xfce4?
<emX> Hackmo: that's persuasive enough for me...
<emX> Hackmo: can you name the devices seen in 'ifconfig -a'?
<crimsun> Computer__Guru: included in xfce4? yes.
<poningru> dare: use synaptic if you can
<Hackmo> emX: lo and sit0
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  xfce4-menueditor
<Computer__Guru> tyvm
<nickrud> gijosh, sorry, I made the mistake of believing my memory rather than checking first
<weiers> crimsun - last night (about 10 hours ago) you advices me to install snd-azx and alsa source and sent me the command to do that. I ran the command and it seems the alsa source downloaded and began to install, but it eventually encountered an error. Every time I run the command it encounters the error again. I wonder if you could look at the output and advise me what I could do to get sound working? I posted the output in the paste bin a few minutes ago.
<gijosh> nickrud: Lol, man.  I figured it out anyway. :)
<nickrud> gijosh, yeah, mkfs.ext3 :)
<dare> poningru: what should i be searching for? xvid returns no entries, i tried instealling some MPEG codecs...
<poningru> hmm what was the name of the package you tried with apt?
<dell500> is there a way to undo a modprobe command?
<emX> Hackmo: hate to say it, but i'm falling asleep...
<dare> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<PlutoPrime> dell500, rmmod modname
<crimsun> weiers: sure
<Hackmo> emX: lol ok, thanks for your help i'll figure it out somehow
<weiers> thanks very much crimsun
<poningru> dare: dont just do a name search do a name and description search
<poningru> and are you sure you have enabled all the repositories?
<dell500> PlutoPrime, thanks
<dare> huh? i have to enable repositories?
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: you think it's ok to run other programs while using dvdbackup?? or should i just let it burn away with no distrurbance?
<poningru> yeah there are a couple that are not enabled by default
<gijosh> Er, when editing fstab, if the folder you want to mount a partition too's name ends up taking it into the next column, how do you take care of that?
<dare> ok i'm lookijng at the repository list
<dare> where does it show if they are enabled or not
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: should be fine, although it eats up a lot of CPU (for me) -- firefox gets sluggish.
<poningru> just go into advanced
<mophat> ..  what's the name of the default burning package that comes with ubuntu .. i want to apt-get remove it .. i'm using k3b now
<thechitowncubs> MY sisters computer has been out of order for a while and i have some free time to fix it but i have no idea what to look for, i got into recovery mode... the thing that wont work is that the gdm won't completely start, the cursor shows up and all but the gdm login never shows. I would appreciate any support :)
<nickrud> Oh, good, the ubuntu guide is getting fixed after all
<dare> ok i got it
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: i have a 3500+ so it's not really all that much better ;-)
<dare> so i should enable all of them?
<poningru> yeah
<Novice> i have problems installing ubuntu; after it displays the message the remove ur cdroms media and it will reboot, it just hangs after displaying grub
<poningru> there should only be two that are not enabled
* emX 's head hits the keyboard...sleep...asldfkjasdf
<dare> i saw 4
<poningru> hmm really?
<mophat> what's the burninig software that comes by default
<dare> i think each had a clone though
<emX> MidNightRaVeN: you could go ahead and install wine/dvdshrink/growisofs whiel you wait..l
<mophat> nautilus?
<poningru> there were 4 disabled?
<dare> wait it's reloading the source list
<poningru> oh
<emX> night all...
<poningru> night dude
<MidNightRaVeN> emX: lol wait
<tomchuk> mophat,  nautilus-cd-burner
<Hackmo> emX: night
<mophat> tomchuk, gracia
<weiers> emX: I just got up
<tomchuk> denada
<emX_conked-out> weiers: ah, the life.
<mophat> =] 
<MidNightRaVeN> emX_conked-out: awwww ='(
<PlutoPrime> thechitowncubs, that happened to me too and the problem went away on it's own
<PlutoPrime> I use backports.. so could have been one of the updates from there that messed it up
<thechitowncubs> PlutoPrime, well it isn't, its been doing it for about a week through constant reboots and all
<mophat> this is definatly a beauty distro
<PlutoPrime> have you tried making a new account and see if you can login ok?
<gijosh> I think I'm going to beet up fstab now
<mophat> definatly a b E  A yooot
<thechitowncubs> she said it happened when she was burning a cd in graveman, it froze so she rebooted and now its not working
<PlutoPrime> you can make an account through the terminal and try see if it can successfuly login... if you can then something got messed up with her profile
<thechitowncubs> PlutoPrime: well the gdm won't start
<PlutoPrime> o
<thechitowncubs> PlutoPrime: so i can't even get that far, unless making a new user would help in some odd way
<PlutoPrime> do you see the cursor?? doex X load?
<thechitowncubs> ya, the cursor loads
<thechitowncubs> i can't even get to a virtual terminal
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, if you get the cursor, X is getting somewhere: look at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/gdm/gdm/\:0.log for some clues
<thechitowncubs> alright, i'll put that in my notes for tomorrow :)
<evillight> tomchuk: well, it seems I was being a complete retard. I have no need to recompile
<thechitowncubs> any other ideas?
<PlutoPrime> I can't think of anything else... it's really odd
<tomchuk> evillight,  ???? I'm on the edge of my seat
<PlutoPrime> out of anything that would break I would imagine gnome would.. not gdm
<PlutoPrime> heh
<dare> poningru: do i have to do some sort of refresh after installing codec libaries?
<poningru> not really
<PlutoPrime> did she install some invalid theme for GDM maybe?
<thechitowncubs> no
<evillight> tomchuk: it looks like both were compiled in stock
<dare> i installed libavcodec which had some good other dependencies that came with it
<dare> and i have xvid installed
<dare> what the heck else does totem want =/
<tomchuk> evillight,  cool
<dare> wait you know in the package list
<poningru> dare: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<evillight> tomchuk: one problem, when I switch to console from X, my consoles are garbled. =/
<poningru> did you follow that?
<dare> dude i just linked you to that
<dare> to tell you it didn't work =P
<tomchuk> evillight,  how so?
<dare> oh wait
<dare> i'm supposed to try again aren't i
<dare> right
<dare> teehee :x
<evillight> tomchuk: it looks as if the text is still in 792 mode, but it's trying to display in default 80x25 mode
<evillight> tomchuk: that make sense? heh
<tomchuk> evillight,  oh, you're using a framebuffer console?
<evillight> tomchuk: yes, boot option vga=792 in grub
<tomchuk> evillight,  any other video options?
<evillight> tomchuk: I could try others, but that's what I'm used to, though I have no loyalty to it ;)
<tomchuk> evillight,  try adding video=vesa:mtrr,ywrap
<evillight> tomchuk: ok
<Xyc0> How do I make VLC default Media Player?
<weiers> Anybody have any idea what I must do to get GRUB to boot my windows XP? I just get a message: root (hd1,0) - Filesystem type unknown, Partitiontyp 0x7
<nickrud> dare, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo may help
<PlutoPrime> Xyc0, rightlick file, properties, Open With tab, Add Vlc if not in the list, or select it form the list if it's there
<Stalkr> is there a startup floppy image for ubuntu?
<crimsun> see the netboot images
<Xyc0> PlutoPrime: ERROR: Could not add application to application database
<Xyc0> PlutoPrime: its in the list
<Xyc0> PlutoPrime: I just get that
<PlutoPrime> wow
<PlutoPrime> that's a problem
<nickrud> dare, if you have the codecs from backports (I think they're in /usr/lib/win32) link from there in the totem-addons  chunk
<PlutoPrime> how did you install VLC?
<Xyc0> backports?
<weiers> crimsun: did the output give you any idea of what might be going wrong?
<dare> hmm
<dare> i followed ubuntuguide and installed codecs
<dare> the movie loads now
<dare> but it's choppy
<PlutoPrime> Xyc0, I haven't dealt with that error, I suggest you try adding it again if it's there, simply point the path to /usr/bin/vlc
<dare> why is this?
<Xyc0> PlutoPrime: I got it, I used custom command, vlc
<Xyc0> PlutoPrime: I guess it didnt like the wxvlc command
<PlutoPrime> yea
<thechitowncubs> have you guys read any good books lately?
<Xyc0> Shadow of the Giant
<Xyc0> By Orson Scott Card
<ICXCNIKA> "Tai-Pan" by James Clavell.
<Stalkr> So I guess there isn't
<weiers> "Dark night of the soul" by St. John of the Cross :-)
<nickrud> Chain of Fools by Steven Womack
<Xyc0> Shadow of the Giant is the next book in the Ender's Shadow Series
<ICXCNIKA> Anyway, I am probably going to download Ubuntu in a month. I need to make a list of what programs I need (IRC clients, etc).
<crimsun> weiers: not really. Which options did you choose while running dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source?
<Stalkr> thechitowncubs: I read The Broker by John Grisham.
<thechitowncubs> nice nice
<dare> i will try adding the codecs to the addon folder
<Xyc0> ICXCNIKA: almoist everything is installed with Ubuntu
<poningru> dare: the choppiness?
<ICXCNIKA> Including an IRC client?
<poningru> its because of totem
<poningru> try vlc
<Xyc0> ICXCNIKA: Gaim
<tomchuk> ICXCNIKA,  xchat
<Agrajag> Gaim is not an IRC client
<Xyc0> ^
<poningru> also are you playing the vid from cd?
<Xyc0> yes it is
<tomchuk> ICXCNIKA,  irssi as well
<weiers> crimsun: It gave me two options - one where I chose the driver (AZX) and another where it asked me to generate some feedback or code to help with debugging. I chose yes.
<poningru> yeah gaim sucks as an IRC client
<Agrajag> it happens to have IRC functionality, but come on, it's horrid
<poningru> you cant run any commands
<ICXCNIKA> Hmm. I don't use AOL Instant Messenger.
<Xyc0> hell no, gaim with gaim-irchelper is awsome
<Agrajag> gaim works with all IM networks
<crimsun> weiers: I hope you answered "no" to PnP
<blrich> anyone know where i can get skype in the debian tree? repositories for it?
<ICXCNIKA> I have windows right now, so I use mIRC.
<blrich> i have the extra repositories from the ubuntu guide but can't find it anywhere in there
<weiers> crimsun: I am trying that now, I still said yes for the debuggin
<tomchuk> ICXCNIKA,  xchat is probably the closest equivalent
<evillight> tomchuk: no go, still garbled
<Xyc0> blrich: http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<tomchuk> evillight,  what video card?
<Stalkr> Anyone know how I can install ubuntu if my cdrom won't initialize for a boot?
<evillight> tomchuk: GeForce2 MX440
<weiers> crimsun: I still get the message that the dpkg-deb: package name has characters that are not accepteble
<poningru> Stalkr: I remember there being a net installer
<ICXCNIKA> But I presume irssi is a good client.
<poningru> but dont remember any details
<Xyc0> Stalkr: That is a bios problem
<poningru> ICXCNIKA: its textbased so no gui
<crimsun> weiers: use the sudo debian/rules .... by itself
<Stalkr> it's a really old machine
<poningru> ICXCNIKA: I would say use xchat
<tomchuk> evillight,  hrm, not to sure then, removing the vga line will probably leave your console in a decent state
<evillight> tomchuk: I think I'm gunna forget about it for now, I'll try more later ;) thanks for your help. Much appreciated.
<Xyc0> Stalkr: Shouldn't make a difference
<poningru> Stalkr: it should still boot from cd
<tomchuk> np evillight
<evillight> tomchuk: yes, it does. :)
<poningru> dare: did everything work out ok?
<Xyc0> GUILDWARS WORKS ON CEDEGA!!!!!!
<Xyc0> yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Xyc0> its flawless
<imaek> Is there any easy well to tell if there is any traffic on eth0?
<Xyc0> just turn off esd tho
<Stalkr> So, you're saying there's nothing I can do without a cd device to boot from?
<poningru> Stalkr: if you can boot from floppy
<Stalkr> it says Iintializing boot cd-rom but never does
<Xyc0> Stalkr: Im saying you should play with your bios to get it work
<poningru> there is an old program that makes it boot from cd
<Dr_Willis> Xyc0,  hmm.. last i tried it - it was NOT flawless...
<Stalkr> I set the bios to boot from cd first then the hdd
<Dr_Willis> Xyc0,  they may of done some updates however.
<Stalkr> it just won't go, and I mean with nothing, redhat, XP or ubuntu
<blrich> Xyc0, thanks =)
<weiers> crimsun: still get the same dh_builddeb: command returned error Code 512
<Stalkr> I'd boot fom floppy if I could find an image
<poningru> Stalkr: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<Xyc0> blrich: It work?
<nickrud> imaek, I use the system monitor applet, and set the colors for contrast on the network. It's not absolute numbers, but does show activity
<Stalkr> ty
<crimsun> weiers: Hoary, correct?
<weiers> crimsun: yes
<poningru> Stalkr: wait thats for the net install
<crimsun> weiers: so the binary/ruls package i sbreaking it?
<Stalkr> doh
<weiers> I do not really know: I don't know if I should paste just the last 10 lines of the output so that you can see. crimsun
<crimsun> weiers: sorry, that was supposed to read "the debian/rules command"
<poningru> gaah I cant find it
<poningru> Stalkr: still looking this might take a while
<SysFail> imaek: install wmnet
<Stalkr> I did look, I just couldmn't find anything
<ICXCNIKA> I just hope when I install ubuntu that my modem will work.
<Pro_Newbie> What program can i use for system monitoring? Like CPU, Memory, Network and so on.... (im on KDE)
<philc> I have many versions of automake installed. How can I select which one to use?
<weiers> crimsun: I just pasted the last 10 lines or so ... I do not know enough to really know what is breaking it. The command generates a huge amount of output and then suddenly it says that some package has the wrong characters in it.
<SysFail> Pro_Newbie: gkrellm
<poningru> Stalkr: hahaha found it
<poningru> http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<nickrud> ICXCNIKA, if you have a win or soft modem, that may take some work. You might want to consider getting an external serial modem just for simplicity.
<poningru> philc: what do you mean?
* Stalkr looks around madly for a floppy
<Coag> thanks alot to anyone here that helped today
<Stalkr> thanks
<poningru> np
<philc> poningru: I meant update-alternatives
<ICXCNIKA> Simplicity...ah.
<poningru> philc: so you installed two diff versions and you want to choose which one to update?
<poningru> or which one to use?
<poningru> gah I am confused
<philc> poningru: which one to use. auto-update does what I need.
<poningru> oh
<poningru> thats pretty simple
<poningru> just browser to where the different things are
<poningru> err executable is
<harsha> can some please help me how to access apt-get from behinf a proxy
<dare> bah!
<poningru> and ./auto-update
<dare> playing an xvid in xine almost crashed my PC =(
<poningru> dare: use vlc
<dare> how to fix the choppy issue?
<dare> that has a linux version?
<poningru> I love it and google loves it
<dare> nice
<poningru> you know about vid.google.com?
<harsha> i have authentication to the proxy server too (username & passwd)
<poningru> well they are using vlc
<dare> do i get it from synaptec?
<poningru> dare: yep
<dare> what is Synaptic anyway
<dare> just a name?
<nickrud> some files seem to play better in mplayer, some in xine, and some in vlc. I've never understood why
<SysFail> if he has choppy vid maybe its his dma setting
<poningru> oh yeah
<nickrud> SysFail, yes, good call
<dare> o_O
<poningru> hmm dare turn on dma in HD
<dare> HD?
<poningru> err in your hard drive
<dare> aren't those on by default?
<poningru> it should support it if its relatively new
<poningru> nope
<dare> how do i turn it on
<SysFail> not on by default always
<poningru> hold on let me find the link
<nickrud> dare, you can check by doing hdparm -i /dev/hd?
<harsha> hey nickrud
<harsha> plz help me
<bluefoxicy> is there a program where I can put in a bunch of X-Y coords and have it draw me a graph, like a graphing calculator
<harsha> set up an apt-get client
<weiers> crimsun: If only you could explain to me what the actual issue is. Then I can perhaps begin to look elsewhere for help. I feel very frustrated because I have no idea what I am busy doing and why it is failing. I've installed ubuntu on two other computers without any such problems, now suddenly I cannot get it to work.
<bluefoxicy> and plot me a quadratic or cubic line of best fit?
<nickrud> harsha, I'm not sure I know what you mean
<harsha> ok
<dare> uh oh
<nickrud> harsha, explain what you want a bit more in length, please :)
<dare> i changed my password in Users & Groups
<dare> now my sudo login seems to fail
<harsha> i want to use apt-get command
<harsha> to install some packages
<harsha> i am behing a proxy
<nickrud> harsha, ok
<harsha> behind a proxy
<harsha> how to i connct to the ubuntu servers
<Jomdom> hey guys
<nickrud> harsha, networks are not one of my strong points, to say the least :)
<poningru> dare: found it
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<dare> pon
<dare> my sudo pass is rejecting me
<dare> lol
<harsha> its ok nickrud
<poningru> wait what happend?
<dare> all i did was change the pass in Users & Groups for my current account... but i changed it back and still no luck
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> ic
<poningru> does it give an error? or stare you in the face?
<dare> 'Sorry, try again'
<poningru> like just doesnt do anything?
<poningru> oh
<nickrud> harsha, I've never needed a proxy, but my first pass at looking it up for apt gave me apt.conf.
<weiers> Anybody have any idea what I must do to get GRUB to boot my windows XP? I just get a message: root (hd1,0) - Filesystem type unknown, Partitiontyp 0x7
<dare> how the heck can it be wrong... i just set it... bah whatv i done =/
<dare> does it reset to some default master when i change it in Users
<harsha> hey nickrud
<poningru> dare: how did you change it?
<harsha> my schoo has a proxy setup
<harsha> school
<dare> Administration -> Users & Groups
<dare> then i clicked on my account
<dare> and set by hand
<harsha> we have logins to access the net
<harsha> but how do u do a apt-get upgrade
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> dare http://ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<Jomdom> mind if i bore you all with some dual boot questions?
<nickrud> harsha, sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<poningru> Jomdom: go for it
<poningru> nickrud: no he has to put in password inorder to access the interweb
<harsha> hmm i know
<harsha> but id does not
<poningru> harsha: how do you enter the password?
<dare> crap.. still blocks me =/
<poningru> through a browser?
<harsha> pningru: thats what  i wanted to know
<nickrud> ok, then I'm pasting a chunk from man apt.conf into #flood; that's what I'd try
<poningru> dare: hmm
<poningru> what did you try?
<harsha> nickrud: do that
<dare> sudo passwd root
<mr-russ> hi, where can I find examples of how to write scripts to create ubuntu compatible .debs?
<dare> then i tried all of the passes
<dare> they all say Sorry, try again
<nickrud> harsha, did you join in time, or should I repaste
<dare> but it lets me set my password in Users & Groups
<discord_> anyone know if the hoary kernel comes compiled with devfs? Im trying to find the device name of my usb dvd burner
<dare> is there a difference between that password and my sudo pass?
<discord_> i know its connected from cdrecord -scanbus but i dont know the device name to use mkiso-fs
<poningru> dare: no shouldnt be
<harsha> nickrud: plz paste it again
<Stalkr> ugh
<Stalkr> SBM says Disk error! 0xAA
<poningru> dare: hmm
<Stalkr> I know the disk is good, I used it on another laptop yesterday
<MidNightRaVeN> what package will allow me to play wmas?
<dare> oh
<dare> i wasn't setting the root account
<poningru> dare: ?
<dare> i was just setting the user account
<poningru> Stalkr: you sure its not write protect
<Stalkr> the cd rom?
<poningru> dare: hehe common mistake
<poningru> Stalkr: oh I thought you meant floppy
<Jomdom> i have windows xp installed on an 80gb ide drive, and just threw in a new 160gb ide drive for linux/data... i am currently at the partioning stage of ubuntu install and have configured (on my 160ide) ~117gb ext3 for ubuntu (don't ask - i like my space ;), 40gb fat32 for data sharing, and 2.7gb for swap
<Stalkr> I made the boot manager but now it won't mount the cd rom
<Jomdom> my real question is, where should i install grub?
<Jomdom> and moreso, how do i select where to install it?
<poningru> Jomdom: it will be installed in the mbr
<poningru> and you dont have to worry about that
<Jomdom> i have just heard so many horror stories...
<Jomdom> and back when i did redhat i had some issues getting back into windows
<dare> ok... it still fails
<poningru> Jomdom: yeah I dont have experience with two hard disks
<Jomdom> can i do something super safe like install it to a floppy and leave my mba's clean?
<bigfoot1> my leftALT key works okay, but my Right ALT key doesn't work. What's wrong?
<Jomdom> *mbr
<MidNightRaVeN> =/ where can i get dvdshrink from???
<mr-russ> hi, where can I find examples of how to write scripts to create ubuntu compatible .debs?
<discord_> im not quite sure how to tell if devfs is present
<poningru> Jomdom: I dont think you have to worry about it, but just make a ghost of the windows partition just in case
<poningru> Jomdom: I did not have any trouble with my dual boot
<Jomdom> a ghost meaning stop the install, boot back into windows, find a ghosting utility, and do it across the network, etc?
<MidNightRaVeN> =(
<Jomdom> but yeah - i am probably being paranoid
<MidNightRaVeN> does anyone know much about burning dvd's and such??
<discord_> MidNightRaVeN, i know a little
<Jomdom> but, is there at least a way to install grub to the second drive and not the first (w/ xp on it?)
<Jomdom> then i can just change boot priority\?
<xliu> what is anacron?
<Jomdom> via BIOS
<Jomdom> so if things do go bad my windows drive is still unscathed
<MidNightRaVeN> discord_: i just used dvdbackup to write and image to my hard drive... and i was told that i would need to resize it... know how or if i need to do that?
<MidNightRaVeN> discord_: an image*
<poningru> MidNightRaVeN: how big is the image?
<nickrud> xliu, anacron is system daemon that runs things at intervals; monthy, weekly, daily, etc.
<discord_> yeah how big is it
<discord_> ls -la
<xliu> nickrud: thanks, but is it differentiate with cron?
<MidNightRaVeN> poningru: says 7.8 Gigs... so can i just do it to a dual layer dvd?
<nickrud> xliu, :)
<discord_> um i think those are only 5.8 gigs could be wrong though
<discord_> anyone know how to find the device name of my dvd-rom?
<MidNightRaVeN> discord_: dual layer should be technically 8.4
<Gourami> Hi, I am battling with a machine that is currently doing heavy hard drive access and constantly grinds to a halt
<discord_> hmm then it sounds like you dont need to resize it
<poningru> MidNightRaVeN: I would use something like K3b
<djp> hi all. could somebody please do me a quick favour? preferably somebody with a fairly fresh install or someone who hasn't changed their splash theme?
<Gourami> shouldnt there be a swap file, Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,
* Jomdom presses "write partitions" and cringes
<poningru> it doesnt give you much trouble
<nickrud> anacron runs at a particular time, and staggers the weekly monthly daily stuff, and if the machine is shut off and then turned on, tries to figure out if it should run those things immediatly or not. cron doesn't care about boots
<dare> alright... i'm really blocked out now
<dare> whats going on >_<
<MidNightRaVeN> poningru: that doesn't resize though does it?
<dare> how can it let me set root/user passes in Administration
<dare> and then not recognize them for sudo
<nickrud> A feeble stab at a two sentence description :)
<xliu> what is "locatedb"?
<dare> it should at least throw an error or something
<djp> i would like to know what the default contents of /usr/share/pixmaps/splash, should be?
<poningru> dare: try using the terminal instead of the gui
<dare> with sudo passwd root?
<dare> it wont let me
<hilux> hi
<poningru> oh
<dare> it rejects my pass
<discord_> MidNightRaVeN, what are you going to use to burn the dvd?
<Jomdom> did you try some mistypes?
<dare> yes
<Jomdom> :-/
<poningru> you should be able to change your own password I think
<MidNightRaVeN> discord_: k3b is what poningru suggested, so i'm guessing that
<poningru> MidNightRaVeN: it doesnt resize but it solves many problems by itself
<poningru> well it did for me
* poningru is a total noob
* MidNightRaVeN is in the same boat ;-)
<nickrud> djp, you can find out what package a file comes with by using dpkg -S /usr/share/pixmaps/splash ; then, you can find the original file in the deb.
<weiers> crimsun: I just did the dpkg -i ../asla*.deb thing despite the error message in the command before that. Now my sound is working. Thank you for the information. I would still like to know more, however, because I felt quite helpless in the process.
* nickrud used to have mc nicely configured to open graphics inside deb packages 
<dare> sigh wtf
<poningru> dare: did it work?
<dare> is there a master reset function...
<poningru> hmm guess not
<djp> nickrud: thanks for that
<dare> wait
<weiers> Now I just need GRUB to boot windows. Is there somebody who can give me advice on that?
<dare> if i open Synaptic
<dare> it doesn't ask me for my password
<poningru> dare: try a restart
<dare> does that mean there's some running sudo session
<dare> that hasn't been killed
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> try this
<dare> lol, i'm afraid to restart, what if i can't get back in
<glick> i guess there is an error in the FAT file system module in this version of the kernel
<poningru> sudo -K
<dare> i tried sudo -K
<poningru> oh
<nickrud> mc and aptitude make a nice pair
<poningru> try it again
<poningru> and then try getting into synaptic
<dare> still lets me in
<poningru> hmm
<dare> earlier the xvid thing really almost crashed my comp
<poningru> that is weird
<dare> i think that 'locked' something
<hilux> wow
<poningru> dare: just restart
<poningru> you are screwed either way
<dare> lol
<imaek> What is the find command in vim?
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone know what package i can use so that BMP can play wma files???
<xliu> what is "slocate"?
<poningru> bmp?
<MidNightRaVeN> beep media player
<poningru> wow no clue
<tiglionabbit> w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> found in hoary-extras
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersAddingRepositories
<poningru> more like
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<tiglionabbit> yeah.  Who keeps changing it back?
<djp> nickrud: hmm. it tells me of a couple of packages related to that direcotry, but not what .png files are installed by default into the splash directory
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: =) thx
<nickrud> xliu, one of the things that anacron runs daily is updatedb. That indexes nearly all the file names on your drives.  slocate looks in the database that is created for matching file names
<Frank_dot> good night everyone!
* tiglionabbit boots up windows, anticipating some heavy flash animation watching...   and watches windows flub up flash worse than linux ever did.  Holy crap I just spawned 8 instances of the volume control meter
<poningru> night
<nickrud> djp, ah, splash is directory; either package can create it if it doesn't exist. Try doing the dpkg -S on a particular file in the splash directory
<tiglionabbit> and firefox crashes...
<Jomdom> oh fantastic! "GRUB Loading stage1.5....GRUB Loading, please wait... Error 17"
<poningru> oh shit
<tiglionabbit> oh no, not error 17!
* poningru runs and hides in the corner
<tiglionabbit> (seriously, I've never seen any error from grub other than 17)
<Jomdom> so, what now?
<Madpilot> ubotu forget sources
<ubotu> i forgot sources, Madpilot
<Madpilot> ubotu sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<tiglionabbit> Jomdom: so now, uh, grub can't find your kernels!  oh no
<Jomdom> and? i lose everything... or?
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: fixed on ubotu. wonder if it'll get reverted?
<djp> nickrud: ok thanks! sorry, i found the files included, my mistake
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot, it will, as soon as Burgundavia or whoever notices that
<poningru> Jomdom: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<poningru> that has a tool to fix up grub
<tiglionabbit> we got in a documentation fight
<tiglionabbit> look what he did to my guide:  http://wik.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<poningru> but I am so sorry dude
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: they haven't noticed that the other page DOESN'T EXIST?
<tiglionabbit> oops, spelled wiki wrong
<poningru>  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<tiglionabbit> anyway, look at that!  He deleted some of my favorite parts, and didn't even fix up the weak ones
<tiglionabbit> stupid CoreyBurger2
<Jomdom> hmmm
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: CoreyBurger2 = Burgundavia
<Jomdom> works now
<Jomdom> i rammed f12 on boot and got the grub menu
<MidNightRaVeN> urgghh... can't find w32codecs even with -extras in my sources list...
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: = my younger brother... shall I thump some sense into him? :)
<MidNightRaVeN> doh!
<Jomdom> not sure it was correlated though
<kakalto> is there a program for managing users in kde/kubuntu?
<MidNightRaVeN> i bet it's my 64 bit eh ;-) hehehehehehehe
<poningru> Jomdom: w00t
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: I'd say his revision is a bit clearer on prefering sudo to root. But only because he doesn't mention root at all...
<poningru> I dont feel so bad
<Jomdom> yay!
<Jomdom> everyone wins
<poningru> tiglionabbit: let me guess installing java and dvd etc.
<Jomdom> i must have been the fact that i went into BIOS and changed the boot priority of each drive in turn
<Jomdom> restarting after each
<Jomdom> somehow that helped
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot, yes, you certainly should.  He seems to think that all Ubuntu users are morons, and the documentation should be written so grandmas can understand it.  It seems this means to him that there should be no options (I mentioned Synaptic, Aptitude, and Apt-get in the same section), however I don't find his own work all that understandable anyway
<discord_> xliu, slocate stands for secure locate guess its more secure than the old locate
<tiglionabbit> and can someone with knowledge of different architectures please fix the part where I try and advise about proper kernel-images to use?
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: he's gone a bit obsessive about user interface, I know that much...
<MidNightRaVeN> is there a page on how to add programs from your 32bit root to your Applications tab??
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: but user interface doesn't always have to mean "as simple as possible"...
<tiglionabbit> quoth Burgundavia, "If I have to ever touch the console, it is a bug that should be fixed"
<Jomdom> hahaha
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone? =)
<bob2> not simply
<Atlas95> good morning
<nickrud> ubuntu is still a bit conflicted about the command line :)
<bob2> you'd need a shell script, or use dchroot
<Atlas95> someone can help me for keyboard keycodes?
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: CLI bites - but that's a different problem to writing full documentation...
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: =/ so basically... no lol i'm too newb for anything else right now...
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot, I couldn't imagine living without the commandline.  There are a ton of things I simply couldn't do without it
<bob2> CLI doesn't "bite".  it's perhaps unfriendly to new users, but it is critical to power users.
<tiglionabbit> Like mounting volumes.  Does ubuntu have Anything graphical for that?
<Nsaneice> I love CLI, even in Windows
<HappyFool> heh. The Crazy Camel release, without bash
<MidNightRaVeN> what is CLI?
<bob2> you don't need a GUI for mounting things
<Nsaneice> Command Line Interface
<Jomdom> tiglionabbit: pipes.
<nickrud> command line interface
<joolz> tiglionabbit: disk mounter applet
<IIIEars> command line interface
<bob2> you need a tool that automates generating fstab
<tiglionabbit> me too.  I love it so much, I made an alias for ls=dir in ms-dos!  =3
<MidNightRaVeN> lol wow
<Jomdom> one of the best things about a terminal is pipes
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: didn't ms do that in win nt or win 2k too ?
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: dunno, I use XP Tablet
<MidNightRaVeN> i wish my canadian buddy would come on....
<Tomcat_> Wah!
<Madpilot> MS & Co have spent years removing the need for regular user to do CLI-anything.
<aarcane> tiglionabbit, how well des Linux support a tablet PC
<xliu> thanks nickrud
<aarcane> ?
<Jomdom> But... wizards! They are so _easy_ to use!
<Centaur> For some reason I can't connect to any other access point other than the one that I used during the installation (which is what I'm using now). What can I do?
<HappyFool> Madpilot: maybe not a competely bad thing, for common tasks
<nickrud> xliu, np, I hope those one liners helped
<Tomcat_> Madpilot: Bad strategy - when you want to do something on the console, you hate it so much you'd cut your arms. :)
<Madpilot> it's one of the reasons, I think, that Linux is still "scary"...
<bob2> Madpilot: and then spent a huge amount of effort writing an entirely new one for Longhorn, after realising that people *need* it
<Tomcat_> But look at the breezy screenshots - it's just like Windows!! :D
<tiglionabbit> well, I got it to work great.  Completely pressure sensitive in the gimp and several other programs, awesome input rate, and I could even use the button on it.  Unfortunately, I couldn't figure out how to make the eraser work, even though I can grab input from it
<xliu> nickrud: I have disabled updatedb by removing the corresponding script in /etc/cron.daily/, is that OK?
<HappyFool> Tomcat_: where are these screenshots?
<MidNightRaVeN> wait... so longhorn is going to have cli more accessable??
<GNULinuxer> Tomcat_: where are breezy screenshots?
<Tomcat_> Boxes for Services, installer/uninstaller, graphical partitioner, anything! :)
<Madpilot> I'm not saying MS's strategy is a good thing - but that's what has happened, I think.
<Tomcat_> Wait a sec...
<bob2> MidNightRaVeN: no, it's just going to make it suck less
<bob2> Madpilot: no, it's not what happened, see above
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: OOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo
<nickrud> xliu, sure, that works. Why do want to do that tho, slocate is useful
<bob2> Madpilot: making the CLI optional in ubuntu is good, but getting rid of it is fatal
<tiglionabbit> All I had to do to make it work was apt-get the wacom packages, modify my xorg.conf, and make a "setserial" command at startup
<aarcane> tiglionabbit, lol...  you need software to send the right keystrokes for it...  anyway, how's the hand writing recognition
<Whistler> can anybody gimme a link to breezy screens?
<Madpilot> bob2: the Longhorn thing? Have MS really re-emphasized the command line?
<Seveas> A lot of the power of linux/unix is in the CLI
<Tomcat_> Whistler: I'm searching.
<Whistler> k
<Seveas> I don't want servers/clusters to run gui crap
<nickrud> all the power, just not the ease :)
<xliu> nickrud: because my laptop is so slow, everytime updatedb runs, lots of cpu time it will take
<bob2> Madpilot: again, read what I said,  it's nothing to do with emphasis, it's to do with making it useful
<Tomcat_> Whistler, GNULinuxer, HappyFool: http://mitglied.lycos.de/chrizwlz/desktop/linux_workstation/breezy/
<HappyFool> ta Tomcat_
<bob2> if nothing else, all the people who write the Free software you use use the CLI...get rid of it, and you have no more people writing stuff for you
<Tomcat_> To be honest, I'm more interested in the stuff beneath the GUI in breezy. :)
<nickrud> xliu, good reason. You can add a line to /etc/cron, which will run, say, at 2:am if you leave the laptop plugged in; if you don't leave it plugged in, it doesn't run
<Madpilot> bob2: I haven't been following Longhorn at all - except to make jokes about Windows2010...
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: soooo =/ i installed both bmp and w32codecs in my chroot... but bmp still says it can't recognize that file format??
<Seveas> bob2, there are already people cursing the fact that Ubuntu does not install build-essential and emacs by default :)
<bob2> MidNightRaVeN: sure, bmp has nothign to do with using windows dlls
<poningru> so anyone need help in this chaos?
<IIIEars> << Windows frustration #996 - add a new disk and suddenly discover the OS won't reinstall - GAWD Bill Gates Has got to be laughing his A$$ off. - got new drives today.
<nickrud> s/plugged in/turned on/
<bob2> hah
<GNULinuxer> Tomcat_: you must be mad ... it's just stock gnome 2.11
<xliu> thanks very much, nickrud, you helped me a lot
<HappyFool> heh. interesting logo riff
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: o.... so lol what am i doing with w32codecs then?
<Tomcat_> GNULinuxer: I've never seen Stock Gnome 2.11... sorry then. :)
<bob2> MidNightRaVeN: if you really care about this sort of thing, it's way easier to just install the i386 version of ubuntu
<Seveas> MidNightRaVeN, for mplayer/xine :)
<MidNightRaVeN> Seveas: lol kk
<GNULinuxer> Tomcat_: and if you think it looks like Win32, it's great for us actually
<IIIEars> someone make cedega easier to use so i can finally do everything in linux.
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: i know it's way easier.. but lol i like doing things the hard way ;-) maybe i'll be able to learn more i guess
<Tomcat_> GNULinuxer: Yeah, I don't say it's bad looking like Windows... I'm just more interested in the system than the GUI. :)
<GNULinuxer> Tomcat_: yep
<bob2> MidNightRaVeN: well, install the dchroot package and read it's manpage, I guess
<bob2> pretty sure that would work
<bob2> hm, you'd need to bind mount /tmp and /home, tho, I guess
<IIIEars> << 10 CD's to reinstall windows on a prepackaged PC. - ugh
<aarcane> tiglionabbit, how is the handwriting recognition ?
<GNULinuxer> Tomcat_: and since I use the exact same theme and icon set, it's all the more same to me :)
<Tomcat_> :D
<Madpilot> IIIEars: aren't driver disks FUN?
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: real quick question.. what does the -d of "dchroot -d" do?
<IIIEars> Madpilot - no control - security cabinet files are locked. - you MUST install it all. - lol
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, makes you ask about the -d.
<nickrud> IIIEars, too many update from win95 :)
<Computer__Guru> Does XFCE4 happen to have a utility that will import or convert a kde icon theme?
<rendi> !putty
<ubotu> I don't know, rendi
<nickrud> IIIEars, lol, I mean, updating from a win95 disk, maybe :)
<MidNightRaVeN> aarcane: lol i'm so confused now... -d makes me ask about -d....
<Madpilot> IIIEars: with XP on this box, it took me about a day and a half of installing & tweaking before it was secure & working
<bob2> MidNightRaVeN: it keeps environment variables set, which is a bit hard to explain.  it's like the difference between running the progrm from an existing shell and logging in again from scratch
* MidNightRaVeN has a siezure
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, did you check the man page ?
<Madpilot> IIIEars: Ubuntu took half an hour of additional setup. ATI drivers, install Opera, done.
<MidNightRaVeN> aarcane: going to do that now =D
<aarcane> alright MidNightRaVeN  :)P
<Madpilot> *that* converted me to Linux for good... :)
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: kk =)
<IIIEars> nickrud - going to build the next one. - who needs 8 "Express" trial apps and 16 trialware games
<rendi> guy's can help me
<Whistler> i have installed ubuntu in 2 partitions 1 swap and other system now i want to use another partition for home is it possible?
<aarcane> bob2, if you have chroot, and the new app, dchroot, why just make one app, and give it the presence of mind to know how it's called..  if called as dchroot then make it act like it, and if called as chroot, then make it act like it ?
<tiglionabbit> Whistler, swap is a different format than home should be
<nickrud> not me
<discord_> come on anybody know how to find the device name for my dvd or if hoary uses devfs?
<discord_> it looks like it doesnt use devfs
<Whistler> i know but can i create another partition and use it for home?
<IIIEars> lspci -l  ??
<discord_> its usb
<tiglionabbit> Whistler, besides, swap shouldn't be more than 1 gig anyway...    You can resize partitions though
<spiral> discord_: /dev/dvd ?
<MidNightRaVeN> =/ anyone think if i get a book about Linux... it'll help me become less newby-ish? or will it just be a waist of money....
<discord_> spiral thats a guess
<spiral> discord_: uses udev
<poningru> MidNightRaVeN: try the library
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, waste of moneyh
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN, use the internet
<bob2> aarcane: you could do that
<Madpilot> MidNightRaVeN: spring for one of the OReilly books...
<tiglionabbit> it's much more up to date than a book
<rendi> i'm install grub on floopy now i want to copy that grub into hda2 where my ubuntu sit, my xp sit on hda1 any one help me ?
<IIIEars> the internet has more info
<bob2> aarcane: but they're both so small, there wouldn't be much point
<spiral> discord_: an usb dvd ? /dev/sdsmth ?
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, waste of time to read even, very few things are even up to date in the newest of books....
<tiglionabbit> http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.html   <-- simple unix manual, I read this when I was a newbie
<tiglionabbit> oops, .pdf
<bob2> aarcane: dchroot's newer, too; it was written to make chroots easy to use on debian.org devel machines
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, if you want to learn about Linux, the best way is hands on..
<HappyFool> www.tldp.org has lots of linux stuff, some a bit dated
<aarcane> bob2, so dchroot is basically a chroot -d ?
<tiglionabbit> Or you could apt-get the Rute Book
<rendi> any one help me pls
<IIIEars> << 12th week with linux - Yaay!
<MidNightRaVeN> aarcane: that's what i was kinda thinking.... just wasn't sure if there was something more i could do to maybe take the load off the community without all my nonsense questions :-)
<nickrud> MidNightRaVeN, get a decent bash book, it's the one hardcopy I've actually used more than once
<HappyFool> rendi: what do you mean /dev/hda2 ?
<bob2> aarcane: my 'chroot' command doesn't have a -d flag
<IIIEars> sed, awk and grep are amazing! ;)
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, google, man, and try to idle in more than one linux based channel..  spread the load around a bit
<rendi> my 2 partition
<HappyFool> rendi: as far as i know, grub is installed to '/dev/hda'  -- i.e., to the mbr of the disk
<rendi> where my ubuntu sit on it
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN, rute book, it's on synaptic, in html format
<rendi> cause i'm instal grub on floppy
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: rute book? what is that?
<HappyFool> rendi: hang on
<rendi> now i wanna change it to my linux partition
<nickrud> just tell me about pipes, and building simple scripts. You gurus can keep awk and sed :)
<rendi> my 1st partition it's for xp
<emanuelez> havr anybody noticed that many scientific apps have wrong md5 values and can't be installed?
<Madpilot> MidNightRaVeN: search Synaptic for 'rute'. just found it myself...
<bwb> rniIce: prolly lot more traffic in this channel
<IIIEars> rendi - grab a usb thumb drive if your bios can boot it. - much larger and faster
<aarcane> nickrud, pipes are this --> |
<Madpilot> !usrepos
<ubotu> it has been said that usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> :)
<Flannol`> hi, just wondering... does ubuntu run windows programs like mirc.exe? ..and msn, etc
<MidNightRaVeN> Madpilot: kk =)
<HappyFool> rendi: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bob2> emanuelez: /topic, us.archive.ubuntu.com is screwed
<Madpilot> emanuelez: check what ubotu just posted
<rendi> ok
<rendi> i will check it
<bob2> Flannol`: it can run some, yeah
<bob2> Flannol`: generally you just run native linux programs, tho
<Flannol`> ahh ok, (sorry for the questions) what about Steam, and anything java-driven?
<HappyFool> Flannol`: you can maybe use wine for that; but there are native substitutes for mirc (x-chat) and msn (to an extent -- gaim)
<rniIce> bwb:yea this one's quite larger
<emanuelez> Madpilot: i can't find it
<Flannol`> hmm
<aarcane> nickrud, I have a simple script for you to run that demonstrates the use of pipes:  :(){ :|:& };: <-- see the | in there ?  don't actually run it, but yeah, that's one of their many uses
<MidNightRaVeN> since i should idle in on other linux based channels... any suggestions which one?
<HappyFool> Flannol`: java can be done; i don't know about steam
<bob2> Flannol`: there are native java implementioans for linux, no need to run the windows one
<Madpilot> emanuelez: here:  "it has been said that usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bob2> Flannol`: steam doesn't work as far as I know
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, ##linux, #linuxhelp, #emotion, etc...
<bob2> Flannol`: you can reboot to windows to play games, if that's important to you
<bwb> rniIce: yeah
<mythbinder> I'm having Install Problems
<MidNightRaVeN> aarcane: thx =)
<aarcane> Flannol`, steam works flawlessly in Cedega for me
<bob2> MidNightRaVeN: if you're going to go to other channels for help, tho, bear in mind they often won't know ubuntu specifics, and can sometimes give advice that's kinda bad to follow on ubuntu
<Flannol`> bob2 how big is the OS (on harddisk space) with all the programs it installs? i only have 20gb not sure if i can have a multiboot
<nickrud> aarcane, I do use pipes, and was parrotting someone else who was advocating them as one of the first tools to learn about :)
<bob2> Flannol`: 1.8GB for the default install
<IIIEars> Cedega is nice - but you have to be patient to get results with it. not a one click install usually.
<aarcane> nickrud, sorry..  bad night for me, I'm a bit behind..
<MidNightRaVeN> bob2: will keep in mind. I'll probably just go to float around there and see what I can pick up and such
<Flannol`> hmm ok thanks :] 
<rendi> dude how to mount floppy
<rendi> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<aarcane> MidNightRaVeN, chill in the first and third I listed, I'm in them, and if I see any ubuntu nonos, I'll smack you with a penguin plushie
<HappyFool> rendi: you said you booted from floppy?
<IIIEars> ubotu you are a genius. ;)
<ubotu> IIIEars: I think you lost me on that one
<mythbinder> Can anyone Help me with Teh Installation Of Ubuntu? Its freezing Up on the Configuring Apt screen
<IIIEars> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> aarcane: lol
<rendi> yes HappyFool
<rendi> my grub sit on floppy
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu has a "configuring apt" screen on the installation?
<nickrud> aarcane, np, it bears repeating
<aarcane> mythbinder, you insert the CD, it runs
<bob2> rendi: mounting a boot image isn't very useful
<rendi> if i lost my floopy i lost my ubuntu too :(
<MidNightRaVeN> thx for all the help peeps!! =) =D =) I would die in Ubuntu if it were for you people!!!!!
<HappyFool> rendi: so you are right now running ubuntu?
<rendi> yes
<mythbinder> I insert the CD go thru Partitioning and several other screens
<rendi> i'm running ubuntu now but my grub on floppy
* MidNightRaVeN puts head on keyboard and passes out....
<mythbinder> Get to Configuring Apt screen it freezes at 25%
<tiago> hi guys
<aarcane> mythbinder, yes, none of them are anything to ph34r
<emanuelez> thx a lot... it seems to work now
<bob2> rendi: just install grub to your MBR already
<tiago> can some one plz tell me how to make a directory in konsole?
<nickrud> tiago, mkdir <dir>
<tiglionabbit> tiago, mkdir
<aarcane> mythbinder, hrrm..  did you verify your CD after burning it ?
<rendi> any suggest for me or something ?
<HappyFool> rendi: ok. what does /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 say?
<tiago> thanx xD
<HappyFool> rendi: sorry
<mythbinder> sayz Setting Up Primary installation repository at bottom, Yes I did Verify
<HappyFool> rendi: ok. what does ls /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 say?
<bob2> rendi: why are you still screwing around with floppy disks after a week?
<HappyFool> bob2: you reckon it'll be ok just to run 'update-grub' ?
<rendi> i just installed for 2 hours
<IceDC571> hmm.. now that torrentspy doesnt work, could someone reccomend a good torrent site for me?
<rendi> i'm still googling now too
<bob2> er, copyright-violating torrent sites are off-topic here
<mythbinder> Its the DVD Install/Live Disc, I had the dl/ checked after it was done and verified the burn after it was done,
<tiago> another question how do i mount fstab again?
<IIIEars> there was a big international law enforcement crackdown on torrent sites last week
<tiago> i just edited fstab and i wana mount the newly added partitions
<mythbinder> Actually useing the Live boot off said disc as we speak, Xp Boot is fubared currently
<IceDC571> well im searching torrent sites for knoppix
<IceDC571> 4.0
<nickrud> tiago, then just mount /mnt/point should work
<aarcane> mythbinder, the dual mode DVD ?
<rendi> hmm ok hot to tell m$ for boot to linux
<nickrud> tiago, mount -a for mounting everything in /etc/fstab
<tiago> sweet
<HappyFool> rendi: my guess is to run 'update-grub' and 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<tiago> thats what i wanted
<rendi> i mean how
<bob2> IceDC571: http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=02743#0
<HappyFool> rendi: that should make grub know about windows, and then install grub as your boot-manager
<bob2> IceDC571: shockingly, the first hit on google for "knoppix 4.0 torrents"
<IIIEars> IceDC571 - "Knoppix"? - ya should'a quit while ya were ahead. - wide grin
<rendi> oh but i don't wanna instal my grub on mbr HappyFool cause if i format my xp my grub lost too
<nickrud> I lost my knoppix recovery disk, and am down to lnx-bbc. I do wish I had a good connection back.
<mythbinder> The DVD ISO Listed on this Page http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<bob2> rendi: are you really reformatting windows that often?
<_one_> rendi WHATS YOUR QUESTION
<HappyFool> rendi: then you just reinstall grub again
<rendi> yes bob
<_one_> DONT REINSTALL
<mythbinder> Intel x86 Install/Live DVD
<_one_> DYH
<bob2> rendi: why?
<rendi> i have instal on /dev/hda2 but it's not working so im instal on floppy
<HappyFool> _one_: please don't shout
<aarcane> mythbinder, did you verify the disk after you burned it ?
<IceDC571> bob2: wow... im speechless... i didnt notice it was released to the public now
<bob2> _one_: please chill out if you don't know what people are discussing
<_one_> shout
<mythbinder> Yes I did Used Nero 6
<rendi> cause m$ is suck bob :) many virus out of there
<_one_> I do your telling them the wrong thing to do
<aarcane> mythbinder, dunno then, sorry
<_one_> poser
* aarcane waives byebye to _one_ 
<nickrud> lol
<bob2> _one_: please stop it
<IIIEars> system rescue cd isn't as intuitive as knoppix but it does what knoppix does with a smaller D/L http://www.sysresccd.org/
<HappyFool> rendi: it sounds like you are making life difficult for yourself; just find out how to reinstall grub after installing windows, and make that part of your 'windows reinstallation' process
<rendi> hehehe
<nickrud> rendi, I think you want grub-install
<_one_> newbs
<_one_> ha
<_one_> ha
<IIIEars> you might use the ntloader and a "boot.lnx" file. - a little extra work now a lot of saved time later.
<IceDC571> hmm.. how do i get my friend to switch to openoffice from officexp?
<mythbinder> Guess its too Xp recovery for for me then, unless theers a way to get the Boot loader functioning manually from the Live run
<rendi> i wanna reinstal it but i'm still update
<nickrud> IceDC571, not much, especially if it
<Madpilot> IceDC571: point out that OO is free?
<nickrud> came with the box for free
<Belutz> i just installed webmin, how do i access it from the browser? what's the default url?
<IceDC571> nickrud: well they've got "copies" for free lol...
<aarcane> IceDC571, sit him down in front of openoffice..  tell him it's XP, later tell him j00 lie
<IIIEars> lol
<IceDC571> ive got an idea
<nickrud> IceDC571, tell them about the microsoft militia
<IceDC571> i'll rename it to office 2006
<aarcane> Madpilot, oxp is free, too...  like beer tho, not speech
<troglodyt> Belutz https://localhost:10000
<IceDC571> anyone have an idea of how i could rename openoffice to office 2005 or something like it?
<rendi> hey dude
<rendi> check this out wha happen
<rendi> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<rendi> Reading package lists... Done
<rendi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571, it would be hard, because of the splashscreen and such...
<IceDC571> lol i could change the source i guess
<Belutz> troglodyt: thx :)
<HappyFool> use sed to s/openoffice/Office 2005/g on the openoffice source code, and recompile
<Razor-X> I have a fever ;)
<HappyFool> rendi: try again
<HappyFool> Razor-X: doh!
<Razor-X> HappyFool: or s/openoffice/Office 2005/
<IIIEars> "OXP"? - do you have a link?
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool, splash screen?
<Bubbling_Zombie> hi kids ^-^
<mythbinder> Anyway to Install and configure Boot Loader from with in the Live DVD load?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: draw on it with crayons with Gimp :P
<aarcane> IIIEars, www.microsoft.com/office ?
<action09> hi all
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: i think the splash screen is easy, not part of the source code
<IIIEars> Ah - okay. - lol
<tiglionabbit> !restore
<ubotu> Wish i knew, tiglionabbit
<aarcane> IIIEars, lol
<Madpilot> IIIEars: think he means Office XP...
<IceDC571> lol are we talking about xp... restore?
<tiglionabbit> !recover
<ubotu> I heard recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<aarcane> Madpilot, lol, of course..
<Madpilot> aarcane: and it's "free" like beer -sure- after you've paid insane amounts of $$$ for the beer case... :)
<IceDC571> i love gnome bittorrent, simple yet effective.. none of that fancy bloat
<mythbinder> hhm How do you execute That? I tried the run command from menu cant find either of those
<aarcane> Madpilot, never paid a penny for it
<IceDC571> well there are free microsoft apps, trials for up to 180 days.. im sure someone will get sick of it before their time is up
<Madpilot> aarcane: XP? not supposed to admit that here, y'know...
<Belutz> troglodyt: what's the default root password?
<Bubbling_Zombie> use sudo Belutz
<IceDC571> Madpilot: athlon xp, athlon xp.... Athlon XP!!!
<Bubbling_Zombie> and your own pasword
<HappyFool> mythbinder: have you read that wiki URL (RecoveringUbuntu....) ?
<troglodyt> Belutz think it's blank fisrt time
<Belutz> Bubbling_Zombie: i'm using webmin
<Madpilot> IceDC571: those are very nice chips. I'm using an XP-M right now. not all "XP" branded stuff is junk...
<HappyFool> Belutz: maybe you need to set it using 'sudo passwd root' or something -- or look at the webmin config
<aarcane> Madpilot, no harm in admitting the mistakes our 1337 sk1llz have enabled us to make...  as long as we don't share the steps and materials to make those mistakes
<tiglionabbit> hehe, I get a bunch of microsoft stuff for free because I'm a CS student
<nickrud> Belutz, you must have a valid root password to use webadmin, sudo is not sufficient
<jadugar> hey, has anyone here upgraded to tomboy .3.2 sucessfully in hoary?
<IceDC571> Madpilot: im planning to get a linux box for around $300, im sure you're familar with the XP-M chips.. what shall i get?
<Belutz> HappyFool: where's the webmin config file?
<HappyFool> Belutz: not a clue! look in /usr/share/doc/webmin, or try 'dpkg -L webmin' to find out
<tiglionabbit> I didn't even realize it, but pow, any version of windows, and pretty much anything that microsoft makes, mine free!  woo.  Only problem is now I mostly use linux =P
<aarcane> tiglionabbit, install Linux on all the CS computers at school, lol
<IceDC571> Madpilot: where are you at?
<Tim__> Anyone running Linux using an ATI Rage 128 Video card with TV output?
<mythbinder> happyfool, Just did Unfortunately I understoon none of it
<Madpilot> IceDC571: $300 USD? See if you can't find a 2500+.
<Madpilot> IceDC571: Canada. BC.
<mythbinder> Complete Ubuntu Noob here i din expect such a disastrous install after the Live Booted up flawlessly
<poningru> mythbinder: whats wrong?
<IceDC571> Madpilot: do those XP-M's still have unlocked multipliers?
<HappyFool> mythbinder: maybe you can just reinstall?
<Bubbling_Zombie> or try to fix your current install -_-
<Bubbling_Zombie> you might pick up some useful knowledge along the way
<Madpilot> IceDC571: AFAIK, yes. my OC's quite happily. 1.8 stock, currently running at 2.0
<HappyFool> some people just want working systems *shrug*
<mythbinder> The Install Freezes at Configuring Apt, 25%, Setting Up primary installation repository.. I've tried it 5 times now
<Bubbling_Zombie> HappyFool, bleh, where's the fun in that
<HappyFool> mythbinder: ok, i'm sure someone asked this, but have you checked the CD using md5sum ?
<Madpilot> IceDC571: I think it was the regular XP CPUs that got locked
<nickrud> mythbinder, have you checked to be sure the cd was written correctlyl
<HappyFool> mythbinder: this can be done in windows, as far as i know
<Madpilot> IceDC571: XPM are actually laptop CPUs by design, they can't be locked (power conservation)
<mythbinder> No I checked the Download after it was complete and had Nero check the burn after it was done wher is mdsum5?
<HappyFool> mythbinder: how did you check the download?
<IceDC571> Madpilot: yep.. as for memory, im not doing anything really productive.. do you think 512mb is enough?
<nickrud> mythbinder, you can get md5sum.exe off the net for windows
* aarcane laughs at IceDC571 
<mythbinder> Azurous sp? the Torrent Client has a right cli9ck verify
<aarcane> mythbinder, azureus
<HappyFool> mythbinder: hmm
<mythbinder> Cant boot windows rigth now just the Live DVD heh XP Boot is fubared also
<IceDC571> real linux users use the terminal.. hah
<HappyFool> mythbinder: doh
<Madpilot> IceDC571: can you squeeze 1Gb out of your budget?
<Madpilot> the more RAM the merrier...
<IceDC571> okay
<Madpilot> IceDC571: /msg me, this is getting off topic
<nickrud> I can say from recent experience that 512 is much better than 256 :)
<HappyFool> mythbinder: i recommend going in the mount directory of the cd/dvd, and running 'md5sum -c md5sum.txt'  -- it should report any files that are bad
<Madpilot> ...and 1Gb beats heck out of 512...
<mythbinder> Bah I can recover XP NP..   I hope anyway I made sure not to mess with that partition during any of the install attemtps so recovery should be simple
<HappyFool> mythbinder: you should be able to do this from a terminal in the live dvd
<nickrud> I would assume so
<IceDC571> lol Madpilot what the hell are you running that needs 1gb of ram?
<aarcane> nickrud, I am currently stuck with a mere 512, I'm looking to upgrade to about 2 gig, 'cause I've had the same 512 for about 5 years
<IceDC571> i had 1gb of ram before, i never used it
<HappyFool> mythbinder: yeah, you should be able to recover XP with 'fixmbr' or something on the Win CD
<IceDC571> well.. until i ran OS X on windows... it ate up all my ram
* HappyFool must dash
<Madpilot> IceDC571: Ubuntu seems quite happy to play in a 1Gb box! XP too...
<IIIEars> XP especially - nearly 130 megs used idling - geez
<nickrud> aarcane, 512 is so far not getting into swap, under my normal usage. I'm happy :)
<mythbinder> OK opened terminal
<aarcane> nickrud, I find myself running out very often..  I need very much 4 to 8 times the ram
<IIIEars> add spyware and anti virus protection and a registry monitor (life support apps) and there is no ram left for anything useful
<nickrud> aarcane, I just use this thing for office stuff mostly. Also, I haven't really run it long enough to get a lot of apps open at once. I'll see then.
<IIIEars> well okay, you could add webshots desktop before windows began to flog the swapfile
<Xyc0> I'm playing with BeepMP, anyone else using it?
<aarcane> nickrud, over a month uptime average..  would be more, but i have to do "business" in windows
<Xyc0> ie games
<IIIEars> heh
<aarcane> nickrud, I have the computer doing massive numbers of things at a time.. steam, diablo 2, firefox, gaim, xchat, gcc...
<Xyc0> tho all my games work in linux now
<nickrud> aarcane, 3 hrs 37 min, the longest it's run yet :)
<aarcane> Xyc0, linux game
<aarcane> r
<Xyc0> Guild Wars works!!!!
<Xyc0> :D
<Xyc0> cedega is an awsome thing
<aarcane> Xyc0, the only thing I can't do in Linux about 30 times better than in windows is Webcam
<IIIEars> it's amazing how much power there is without a hundred life support apps and services running. - grin
<tombs> hi ppl
<tony> hi tombs /hi ppl
<tombs> :)
<aarcane> IIIEars, exactly
<mythbinder> happyfool: OK I think I got that done must be busy doing it just gave me a curser
<Xyc0> aarcane: Who wants to see your ugly face anyways :D j/k
<aarcane> time to go put this webcam aside, my girlfriend is getting jealous that the lappy is in my lap more than she is
<aarcane> erm..  s/webcam/laptop/
<Xyc0> in bash come on :D
<aarcane> lol
<IIIEars> << 1.5 ghz 380 mbs ram boots to a useable desktop faster than 2.8ghz 760mbs ram. - rofl
<Madpilot> IIIEars: nice, isn't it? makes setup far easier too!
<aarcane> I'm using Linux, I now use both Ubuntu and Gentoo, depending on the situation, and I DO have a girlfriend, and I DO get some..  so Nyah!!
<Xyc0> ... un important
<poningru> aarcane: yeah right
<Xyc0> sex is overrated, untill you arnt getting any
<Belutz> how do i edit the grub config file?
<Xyc0> like air
<aarcane> poningru, she's kicking me off now
<poningru> Xyc0: just like everything in life
<aarcane> poningru, she keeps slapping me for sharing my "business" with the whole ubuntu communi--  ow!
<dam> hey! just installed Ubuntu Linux 5.04: The Hoary Hedgehog Release
<Xyc0> I co0uld do without this $500 speeding ticket
<aarcane> dam, congrats, what are you going to do now ?
<dam> it didnt ask me during setup for a admin password
<Xyc0> dam: yey
<tony> dam : how do u like it?
<poningru> Xyc0: ok just like everything worhtwhile in life
<dam> whats the admin password?
<Xyc0> dam: we use sudo instead
<aarcane> dam, sudo passwd
<tony> dam : i cant tell u :)
<Xyc0> dam: sudo <commands>
<Xyc0> dam: then you use the users pwd
<Xyc0> password
<Tomasu> I was thinking about trying kubuntu out.. and I was wondering how difficult is it to setup software raid? (not for boot/os, just a few disks for data.) Are there any docs specific to ubuntu and software raid?
<Xyc0> pwd... gotta stop using that abbrev
<aarcane> dam, alot of the users use sudo, but it is still very important to know the damn password for when you get a single sulogin prompt and need to haxx at your fstab,..
<dam> yeah. but.... i want to click on synaptic package manager. it asks me for a PASS
<Xyc0> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<aarcane> Tomasu, nothing about it is distro specific
<Xyc0> ?
<dam> how do i change password or reset it?
<aarcane> dam, that's your users password
<dam> oh!
<eyequeue> dam:  rhat is YOUR password
<Tomasu> aarcane, maybe I'm just used to gentoo's awsome wiki and forums ;)
<aarcane> dam, you should set a root password using sudo passwd, and remember it just in case, but for teh most part, sudo is j00r friend
<Xyc0> ubuntu's wiki is pretty good
<dam> walla!
<dam> so not knowing the admin password is OK?
<eyequeue> dam:  you can change your password with the passwd command
<aarcane> Tomasu, I know what you mean, I haven't found jack crap on the ubuntu wiki without a link to it
<Xyc0> Gentoo is for people with way too much time on their hands
<eyequeue> aarcane:  it's bad advice to tell him to set a root password
<aarcane> dam, no, you should always know your root password..  anyone gets on your PC, and knows it, say byebye to any chance of security
<eyequeue> dam:  there should not BE an "admin password" in ubuntu
<Tomasu> Xyc0, doesnt take that much time with a little tweaking and pre setup (aka: several distcc boxes ;))
<Xyc0> its randomly genorated, what do you mean?
<aarcane> eyequeue, It's bad advice to NOT set a root password
<iXiiON> hello , i m going to install ubuntu/kbuntu but i have an old pc and want to know the more about the system requirements but didnt found something about this
<eyequeue> aarcane:  wrong, this is ubuntu
<Xyc0> iXiiON: what do you got?
<eyequeue> aarcane:  there is a reason there is no root password in ubuntu, kindly don't spew bad security advice in here
<IIIEars> passwords aren't any real security - it would be weak not to have them but buffer overflows are the real weak link now.
<iXiiON> p3 550 mhz 256mb ram 20gb hdd
<dam> alright.... so do i need to know it? install didnt ask me for one
<Bubbling_Zombie> iXiiON, depends. to run the basic ubuntu system you don't have to have a powerhouse. Using a mildly-powerhoused computer is nice if you want to install gnome/kde tho
<Xyc0> iXiiON: your good
<Bubbling_Zombie> but that should suffice ^-^
<Xyc0> iXiiON: are you putting Ubuntu on the whole drive?
<eyequeue> dam:  there is none, and that is intentional, a security feature of ubuntu
<iXiiON> can i run kbuntu on this system smoothly ?
<aarcane> eyequeue, so what is your reason for not having the root account properly secured ?
<dam> ok, sweet
<dam> well im loving it so far
<Bubbling_Zombie> iXiiON, sure. Just don't expect too much eyecandy tho.
<dam> hopefully ubuntu is going to be my server!
<Xyc0> eyequeue: yes there is one, its randomly genorated
<iluciv> hi
<eyequeue> aarcane:  "properly secured"?  it's properly secure by NOT enabling it
<eyequeue> Xyc0:  that is false
<IIIEars> the newer processors have a "No Execute" marker in ram that should buy some time gainst hackers for awhile.
<concept10> eyequeue, The reason is to get people to use sudo instead of root account, there is nothing wrong with having a root account
<Xyc0> ITS RANDOMLY GENERATED!!!!!
<eyequeue> Xyc0:  that is false
<iluciv> how does one uninstall the nvidia drivers (the ones from nvidia.com)
<Xyc0> look up the pwd if you want
<Bubbling_Zombie> don't caps on us !
<iXiiON> okay thanks for your help i will try and see :)
<Xyc0> unless you changed it
<aarcane> eyequeue, sudo gedit the right file in /etc/pam and you can type in root at the console prompt, and voila, you're in
<dam> can anyone recommend a good download manager for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> aarcane:  anyone with physical acess is "in" anyway, of course
<Xyc0> dam: what network?
<IIIEars> dam - a web crawler app might work to d/l links
<syquest> salut
<Xyc0> at ease
<Xyc0> two!
<iluciv> anyone??
<dam> Xyc0, something like getright... queable and sheduling.
<poningru> yeah its too hard to block physical access attacks
<Xyc0> dam: http://ubuntuguide.org/#d4x
<aarcane> eyequeue, too true..  well, on my home PC, that's not true..  I have a 3x character long root password, and linked sudo to /usr/bin/nothing.  I did some reasearch, and when I get home, I'm going to get a USB key to bypass the root pass or use sudo, but for now, I'm perfectly secure since noone knows that pass but me
<eyequeue> Xyc0:  we aren't supposed to recomend ubuntuguide
<linukso> Does anyone here know what has happend to backports.ubuntuforums.org?
<IIIEars> dam - "kget" seems well regarded. haven't tried it.
<Xyc0> aarcane: there is a project that uses USB drives as keys to your computer
<Xyc0> aarcane: donno what its called tho
<iluciv> no worries just found readme
<poningru> eyequeue: why not?
<eyequeue> linukso:  did you read the site? (http)
<Bubbling_Zombie> poningru, it just gives you a sets of commands
<Bubbling_Zombie> without explaining them
<Xyc0> eyequeue: Dev's are not supposed to
<aarcane> Xyc0, yeah..  too lazy to look it up, but I can make it work in like 30 seconds by writing the bloody C code myself and compiling a PAM module
<eyequeue> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<eyequeue> Xyc0:  see ubotu
<Xyc0> um no
<Tomasu> hmm.. I take it the "new" debian installer (or at least a graphical front end for it) isn't quite working yet? I remember a couple-few years ago when I was still on debian it seemed to be going well :o
<Xyc0> I really don't care, its a great guide
<linukso> eyequeue: eh, I get no reply from http://backports.ubuntuforums.org...
<Xyc0> it gets to the damned point
<Bubbling_Zombie> Tomasu, if you're talking about the installer that comes with sarge.
<Bubbling_Zombie> it works
<eyequeue> Xappe:  you've been asked not to give bad advice here
<eyequeue> Xyc0:
<Xyc0> you missed
<eyequeue> wtf is happening to this channel? :(
<Madpilot> dam: Opera's download manager is far superior to Firefox's....
<qt2> tried to manually install firefox 1.0.5... "DLError: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" during install... might that be the reason its been locking  up?
<Xyc0> sad
<qt2> err... i mean...
<qt2> *blinks* nevermind.
* oliwel waves a hello to the crowd
<Tomasu> Bubbling_Zombie,  Well, I could be, but Its a shame ubuntu isn't using it ;) a nice graphical installer would be nice ;) wouldn't it be nice if I can use the word "nice" a few more times? :o
<Xyc0> too big
<Xyc0> takes too much space on a disk
<Bubbling_Zombie> Tomasu, it looks like the ubuntu installer <_<
<oliwel> Hi Guys -easy and might be stupid question- is there a graphical ssh client in ubuntu (such like kssh on kde)
<IIIEars> Be good to eacr guys. if you want surly there is always freenode #debian. - lol
<eruin> is it possible to get a list of xkb keymaps ?
<Madpilot> seems like they get pretty snarly over on #linux, too...
<poningru> oliwel: there is gftp
<oliwel> poningru:ssh not ftp...
<Tomasu> Bubbling_Zombie, um, the "new" installer actually supports pluggable interfaces and platforms.. ie: a nice graphical interface is possible...
<poningru> oliwel: it handles ssh, ssh2 etc.
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow Tomasu , didn't know that.
<poningru> oh wait only ssh2
<poningru> well I would just use the terminal
<Bubbling_Zombie> don't see the use of it actually but still, it's nice
<poningru> ssh username@host
<Xyc0> New users learn by doing, not reading through pages of "explanations" that never really address the ideas of practicality that Linux is so missing.  ubuntuguide.org gives healthy examples of how to WORK with Linux.
<Xyc0> my rant for the day
<oliwel> poningru- yes I know ssh on the konsole but I'd to manage around 100 machines...
<poningru> oliwel: well you can just start up kssh
<Tomasu> I saw a script that automated multiple ssh connections.. you just worked with an interface that looks like one ssh command prompt, and it sends out the commands to all the connected hosts.. cant recall the name though :(
<poningru> just use apt it will take care of it
<Bubbling_Zombie> Xyc0, but when they get explanations they actually _know_ *gasp* what they're doing. And they'll apply it later in other situations.
<oliwel> poningru: how di I install kssh on ubuntu -  I havenot found an entry in the package manager
<poningru> hmm let me see
<oliwel> poningru: I am new to debian based systems - so "apt -geh kssh? "
<IIIEars> Ubuntuguide isn't 100% correct but it is concise
<icn_> is ubuntu any good
<poningru> hmm you are right its not in a package
<poningru> so you cant do apt-get
<Bubbling_Zombie> icn_, what do you expect to get if you ask that kind of question on #ubuntu
<kalve> what should i use to configure wifi?
<icn_> biased answers maybe
<oliwel> poingru: im not addicted to kssh but i am looking for a cute solution to nt type my IPs/Hostnames all day
<Xyc0> Bubbling_Zombie: Nothing is wrong with explanations, I wish the author of UG.org would provide links for explanations.  But when users come here, all the usually need is a quick command to get things rolling.
<qt2> Bubbling_Zombie, however, when the run a command and see how the stshem reacts, they learn how the systhem reacts, its teaching through action vs teaching through explanation.
<Tomasu> icn_, I havent even installed it yet, but it looks promising ;)
<Madpilot> icn_: got it in one... :)
<icn_> all linux distros are the same aint they?
<Tomasu> nope.
<Xyc0> thanks qt2, you get where i was trying to go
<Bubbling_Zombie> qt2, well, i spend the last two days helping somebody setting up his box.
<poningru> icn_: thats like saying all the people in the world are the same
<qt2> icn_, it'd probably make more sense to ask that in ##linux
<poningru> oliwel: there are many it seems
<icn_> all u need is to open firefox and surf
<icn_> thats all i do
<Bubbling_Zombie> after explaining two times how he updates his system in a "do this and do this" way
<icn_> works the same no matter what distro u use
<Bubbling_Zombie> he didn't ask it anymore, cuz i actually explained what he was doing
<Xyc0> Bubbling_Zombie: now think of how long it would take if the user just learned how through trial and error
<qt2> Bubbling_Zombie, different people learn in different ways.
<Bubbling_Zombie> sure
<Tomasu> icn_, you have four basic types of Linux systems, RPM, DEB, EBUILD, and targz based systems... and they all do things in thier own way ;)
<poningru> oliwel: here we go
<poningru> apt-get install kdessh
<oliwel> poningru:ok :)
<qt2> Bubbling_Zombie, you shouldn't condemn a certain way of doing things because thats not the way YOU would do it.
<Bubbling_Zombie> true qt2 , but in my experience the "explaining what's happening" works better in the long term.
<oliwel> hmm ok I will give it a try - can you point me to a kind of packagelist for ubuntu
<poningru> try synaptic
<icn_> i've used both red hat, fedora, debian, and gentoo
<qt2> i was reading the forums, reading the post about a bootsplash for ubuntu...
<oliwel> pg: I used suse in the past and rpmseek was my best friend :)
<icn_> just login and logout
<Xyc0> icn_: no slack?
<IIIEars> damn - firewal is complaining hit with unsolicited connections from reverse.layered.tech.com
<qt2> half the poeple didnt want to give a choice in the matter...
<icn_> i used slackware back when it was 2.0.24 kernel
<poningru> system->admin->synaptic package manager
<icn_> back then it was just console and bitchx
<qt2> personally, i think that people should be able to choose how they want to do things.
<oliwel> poningru: yes but there is no "kdessh"
<Xyc0> icn_: it isn't still like that? j/k
<Bubbling_Zombie> hehe.
<poningru> ooh you may have to add the universe to source.list
<Tomasu> icn_, hmm, I've used all but slack..
<icn_> all the same once kde loads basically
<icn_> or gnome
<icn_> and maybe some icons
<Tomasu> not once you want to actually install something
<Tomasu> or remove a program...
<Bubbling_Zombie> i've used slack , ubuntu & debian. Think i'll stick with the latter. Lynching is illegal tho, keep tahat in mind
<Bubbling_Zombie> ^-^
<Xyc0> icn_: and the whole packaging system
<Tomasu> or figure out how to customize the startup
* cafuego stabs you
<poningru> oliwel: go to /etc/apt/source.list
<qt2> so... what's the big difference between ubuntu and debian?
<Xyc0> Bubbling_Zombie: Illegal where?
<poningru> open up in fav text editor
<cafuego> Xyc0: outside texas
<poningru> and read the doc to add universe
<Tomasu> or even just figuring out where each distro decides to not follow the FSH
<Bubbling_Zombie> the world? o_O
<Xyc0> Bubbling_Zombie: Not everyone here is in the U$
<Tomasu> qt2, uptodate packages?
<Bubbling_Zombie> don't do  transatlantic lynching kids, it's bad for you :<
<qt2> Tomasu, heh, so its more 'bleedng edge'?
<Computer__Guru> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Tomasu> qt2, I stopped using debian a while back becuse it took them a year to package updates to KDE.
<Xyc0> qt2: Ubuntu focus on desktop and practicality, Deb on stability
<Stalkr> hey, whomever was helping me earlier...thanks for trying, turns out to be a bad cd-rom drive
<Computer__Guru> did ubotu die?
<oliwel> poingru: ok I will do - what ssh gui are you using ?
<Xyc0> Stalkr: That info would have helped :d
<qt2> Computer__Guru, no... it responded to you o.o;
<Stalkr> well, I only just determined it
<poningru> oliwel: I dont like ssh guis
<Computer__Guru> qt2: tyvm, i was lagged
<oliwel> *gg* - I dont like them but I need them
<poningru> I like the bash
<qt2> ;)
<poningru> yeah never had to manage more than like 2 servers at the same time
<Stalkr> had to create a startup floppy using this machine to set up 98 se on that one from hdd to get a 98 disk to load mscd drivers to determine the drive had failed
<poningru> so wouldnt know what it feels like
* poningru is a noob
* Stalkr sighs
<Xyc0> Stalkr: I was just joshing you, awsome that you found out instead of trashing your whole system like i usualy do
<poningru> ok that came out sarcastic
<poningru> it wasnt meant to be
<Computer__Guru> okay, im runnin xfce here, and im looking at my panel, which ive customized.. thee's a little up arrow that allows me to add things to it, and i want to delete it from the panel but it doesnt have that option..
<Stalkr> well, it's pretty much trash now
<oliwel> poingru: np:)
* Stalkr laughs
* Stalkr goes to bed to dream of building a machine for ubuntu tomorrow
<Xyc0> $15 for a new cd rom?
<oliwel> poningru -seems my kyb is loosing the second n everytime ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> Computer__Guru, right click on it
<Stalkr> it's an OLD laptop
<Xyc0> Stalkr: ha ha ha, im sorry
<Bubbling_Zombie> and remove the thingy next to the "add menu to..."
<Stalkr> 366 k6-11
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: Right-click the icon next to it, and in the properties disable the arrow thingy
<oliwel> poningru: thxfor the support-I will try
<Bubbling_Zombie> (in properties)
<poningru> np
<Computer__Guru> Bubbling_Zombie: didnt work.. but i fixed it, i had to uncheck "attach menu to launcher"
<Stalkr> hardly worth the effort of finding the drive for it
<poningru> kyb?
<Computer__Guru> yeah what tiglionabbit said
* oliwel waves a goodbye
<poningru> cya
* Stalkr waves
<Stalkr> night
<poningru> come back if you need more help
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, yeah that. I don't use launchers myself, so i was kinda going on memory ^_^
<IIIEars> Stalkr - have you visited newegg.com - nirvana for computer builders. - grin
<Xyc0> he left
<poningru> I should sleep as well
<poningru> night guys
<Xyc0> Beeb or XMMS?
<Xyc0> anyone?
<Bubbling_Zombie> <-
* oliwel waves goodbye to the crowd
<Xyc0> That was the whole reason i joined chat...
<Madpilot> off to sleep myself. later, all.
<concept10> beep...
* Bubbling_Zombie uses BMP
<Xyc0> Does beeb have a gnome panel app like gxmms?
<poningru_sleep> ubuntu community should get its own server for IRC
<Xyc0> poningru_sleep: What happened to sleeping?
<Bubbling_Zombie> no clue Xyc0 . poningru_sleep : why?
<poningru_sleep> hahaha
<poningru_sleep> Bubbling_Zombie: look at mozilla
<poningru_sleep> also because you can maintain your own policy
<poningru_sleep> this time for real
<poningru_sleep> night
<Xyc0> gxmms works for beep too
<zwn1> hi there
<Tomasu> maintaining an IRC server takes work :o wonder if the team can afford to spend effort on something like that? :o
<zwn1> do ubuntu main/universe 5.04 packages compiled with gcc-3.3?
<imaek> When I was installing ubuntu, it asked me what resolution my graphics card supported, and it had a couple of default ones selected.  Now those are in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution.  Unfortunately, the largest one was like 800x600, and I am stuck with that.   Is there any way to edit what resolutions I can change to?
<Xyc0> Most linux users know to join the channel for their distro on freenod
<Xyc0> freenode*
<bob2> zwn1: that's the default, yes
<Xyc0> imaek: What kind of videocard?
<zwnj> bob2: danke :)
<imaek> NVidia geforce 6600 i think
<imaek> I may be completely wrong.
<Tomasu> Xyc0, that I doubt :o most "linux" users are probably running Fedora or Mandrake with no clue how to do much of anything :o
<imaek> i know it's nvidia
<Xyc0> imaek: install nvidia drivers
<imaek> and geforce
<imaek> Xyc0 I have them installed
<DodGeR> i have mine running at 1600x1200@75 , also 6600GT's works fine
<DodGeR> u take a look in your /etx/X11/xorg.conf ?
<DodGeR> see wots there ?
<Xyc0> imaek: nvidia-settings also?
<imaek> No
<Xyc0> fiddle with that
<imaek> Now I do, Xyc0.
<imaek> ok
<imaek> Thank you.
<Xyc0> its in applications > system tools
<Davus> Morning.
<Xyc0> grumble
<Xyc0> it is?
<Davus> Eh, don't think so.
<imaek> Xyc0, nvidia-settings doesn't say anything about resolution
<Tomasu> no RandR support :o
<Tomasu> krandrtray is ahandly little app :)
<Davus> Running Ubuntu for the first some.  So far seems solidly built.
<imaek> it is a GeForce 6600 GT, though.
<DodGeR> same as mine imaek
<Xyc0> i had this problem with my 9800 Pro
<calamari> hi
<imaek> well
<imaek> all i have is
<imaek> nvidia-glx
<sh0k> hi guys
<DodGeR> what i found was that i needed to set my horizSync/vertZyn rates and then add modes in my xorg.conf
<imaek> should I get nvidia-kernel-source
<Bubbling_Zombie> no
<sh0k> how is the boot manager called which u can get installed with ubuntu?
<Xyc0> what DodGeR said
<DodGeR> i couldnt run high resolution till i fixed the sync rates
<Bubbling_Zombie> restricted modules imaek
<imaek> erm... what
<Bubbling_Zombie> apt-get restricted modules for your kernel
<bob2> sh0k: grub is installed by default
<imaek> how would I set HorizSync and VertZyn rates
<sh0k> thanks :)
<bob2> imaek: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sh0k> and u know how i deinstall it?
<DodGeR> open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with an editor - after you make a backup of that file
<bob2> sh0k: why do you want to do that?
<sh0k> i delted my swap & ext3 hdds, and now when i reboot my pc
<sh0k> i get GRUB error
<DodGeR> see what rates are currently set , and what screen modes (resolutions are there)
<sh0k> and cant boot into my windows
<Xyc0> for BMP, how do you open whole directories of music?
<calamari> is there a way to find out how fast my modem connected?  (I'm using pon / ppp to get online)
<bob2> Xyc0: cick and hold on the add button on the playlist window
<Xyc0> sh0k: don't delete linux :D
<sh0k> i wanted to dell all again
<sh0k> and make new partions
<bob2> sh0k: so, if you want to get rid of ubuntu, get windows to overwrite the mbr
<sh0k> mbr
<sh0k> ?
<Jurgeni> has anyone had firefox crashing problems when accepting certificates permanently, for example at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Davus> Will check.
<Xyc0> bob2: I have nested directories, that is what I am trying to add to PL
<Jurgeni> when I try to start firefox from console, it says "segmentation fault" when crashing
<DodGeR> what monitor do u have imaek , and what screen res would u like to run ?
<Davus> Checking now Jurgeni, seems fine.
<bob2> Jurgeni: this is the ubuntu version of firefox?
<Jurgeni> bob2: yep
<bob2> Xyc0: it will recurse
<bob2> Jurgeni: does it affect other users?
<sh0k> in windows i need to do fixmbr.. but i cant geet into windows..
<imaek> DodGeR: I have a 17" monitor, and I'd like to run something above 1024x768
<imaek> maybe like 1152x864 or something
<Jurgeni> bob2: I'm the only user
<imaek> DodGeR: 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<bob2> Jurgeni: make another and try
<bob2> sh0k: you'll need a boot cd
<Xyc0> bob2: Ah, it worked, thnx
<imaek> 1080x1024 is no tin the Resolution changer thing
<bob2> sh0k: in future, don't do this without a boot disk on hand
<sh0k> i got a boot disc.. i just read a bit at google
<sh0k> just boot from winxp cd and make in console fixmbr
<sh0k> im going to try
<sh0k> cya later
<imaek> bob2: I've done this binary monitor thing
<imaek> BinaryDriverHowTo
<bob2> I don't know what that means
<Xyc0> sh0k: I keep 3 gig for ubuntu so I can keep grub and have most of the HD to windows, but I only do that in extreme cases
<imaek> bob2: you told me to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<imaek> and I'd done that already
<imaek> it's just telling me to get glx
<bob2> you asked how to install the binary drivers
<imaek> Oh.
<Jurgeni> bob2: I tried to make another user and tested firefox, no crashing there, funny...
<Xyc0> Anyone get xmms2 working?
<DodGeR> imaek, some 17" screens cant do very high res specially if they are lcd/tft ..  - do u know for a fact it can do 1200.1024 ?
<zara> where can i get free cd from ubunto ?..i forget the site..i once registed.
<imaek> AHA
<imaek> I got it
<bob2> zara: http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<guillem> I'm in trouble with an Nvidia card. I get low quality image with some noise (like if I was looking at the TV), with "shadows" at high contrast zones and with both nv and nvidia drivers...
<Xyc0> guillem: Noise?
<guillem> Xyc0,
<guillem> Xyc0, yes, random moving noise
<guillem> Xyc0, as if cable was not plugged correctly
<Xyc0> guillem: Did you recently install this card?
<guillem> Xyc0, like VHS quaility
<nsaneice> Hello, is there a package for the Gnome skin? Like the minimize, close and move?
<guillem> Xyc0, it is a brand new computer
<guillem> sorry brand perhaps it is not the right word... I'm spanish...
<nsaneice> I am building Ubuntu from server
<guillem> It is a new from yesterday computer
<Xyc0> guillem: The connections for the card are dirty
<guillem> Xyc0, which ones??
<iluciv> ok I can't seem to find the uninstall command for the nvidia.com nvidia drivers does anyone know what it would be??
<Xyc0> guillem: aka they are not fully connected
<guillem> Xyc0, so...
<Xyc0> guillem: AGP or PCI Express?
<guillem> PCI express
<Xyc0> The PCI Espress ones...
<bob2> iluciv: there may not be one, there's a reason people use packages...
<bob2> iluciv: #nvidia might know
<guillem> Xyc0, what can I do, then?
<visor> hi
<Shorty`> with the nautilus dvd/cdrom burning stuff
<iluciv> bob2: alreaqdy there
<Xyc0> guillem: take the card out of the slot, blow with compressed air for electronics, and use rubbing alcohol on the cards brass connectors.
<Shorty`> can I make it actually tell me what ti's doing?
<iluciv> already
<iluciv> :)
<guillem> Xyc0, are you sure? I mean, the computer is new!
<bob2> Shorty`: it tells you when it's generating the image, and when it's burning...what more do you want to know?
<Xyc0> guillem: I am not a pro, but that is what I do
<visor> do you know where to see the list of options for iocharset and codepage to mount a share with samba? (trhough smbfs) i have some trouble with special characters and i have tried utf8 but yet i have no luck
<Shorty`> the speed, what it's adding to the image, perhaps a percentage?
<guillem> Xyc0, and do you success?
<Xyc0> guillem: do not do if inexperienced
<Xyc0> guillem: always
<bob2> visor: man smbmount
<Shorty`> bob2, I just like to know *exactly* what its doing, that's all.
<Xyc0> guillem: or
<Shorty`> maybe even how full the buffer is? :>
<Xyc0> guillem: you can return the computer and tell them its borked
<guillem> Xyc0, OK, I'll save this chat and talk to the store guy
<guillem> Xyc0, the card has several outputs. Would it be better with another one?
<Xyc0> What display do you use?
<visor> bob2: yeah, i already did that, but i dont really know which codepage to use under the codepage and iocharset option i thought utf8 would do but it doesnt
<Shorty`> youusing DVI or?
<guillem> It is a LG studiobworks 19 inch
<bob2> visor: Ive never had to set it
<Shorty`> we found some of the newer cards with the HD15 connector on a ribbon were shithouse
<Shorty`> try a DVI -> Analog converter
<guillem> Wich one is DVI?
<Xyc0> the round one
<guillem> I have adaptor for the largest one to the "usual" one
<anacron> dvi is usually white' connector
<visor> bob2: i guess so, you dont have to use special characters but i do ;)
<Xyc0> I was wrong about the round one
<Xyc0> dont listen to me
<Xyc0> im being lazy
<guillem> However there is not signal at the largest one right now
<Shorty`> guillem, try that.
<anacron> guillem: check from image.google what dvi looks like :)
<Shorty`> guillem, you will probably have to reboot.
<guillem> OK, but there is no signal at the DVI one
<guillem> Shorty`, do I have to restart the computer with the monitor plugged at DVI one?
<Xyc0> DVI or not it shouldnt cause picture noise
<Shorty`> it's probably gone.. "mm.. he's using VGA and I'm not in dual head mode, I'll just enable the analog port"
<Shorty`> Xyc0, we had a video card do it from new recently..
<Shorty`> on the DVI it was fine
<guillem> Xyc0, I agree, I just want to avoid to go to the store....
<Xyc0> Wow, makes me really want to upgrade to PCI Ex
<Shorty`> guillem, just try it for me? I'm curious now. :)
<guillem> Shorty`, how do I enable the DVI port? it is automagic or do I need something?
<Shorty`> automagic on bootup
<Shorty`> I think the card detects what display you're using
<Shorty`> and outputs to it
<tiglionabbit> rofl.  "You've just won a year's supply of Calendar!"
<guillem> Shorty`, I really want to try all the available options :-))
<Shorty`> with a preference for DVI in dualhead mode I believe
<guillem> OK, I reboot now and I will connect again to let you know.
<Shorty`> ok
<guillem> see you soon ;-))
<visor> bob2: i just found the thing, cp850 is the codepage
<highvoltage> tiglionabbit: to receive your prize, type cal 2005
<guillem> btw, how do I save this chat?? (Xchat)
<Shorty`> not sure actually. :)
<guillem> OOps I found it
<sky_monkey007> go to Settings -> preferences -> chatting -> logging
<Shorty`> I would *love* to know how fast this things writing
<sky_monkey007> I have a quick question about Ubuntu Software update manager...
<bob2> Shorty`: you can file a wishlist bug if it's really important to you
<sky_monkey007> if you see alot of packages that it marks as "Unauthenticated", does that mean it's coming from a universe, or multiverse repo?
<bob2> or just use cdrecord
<Shorty`> bob2, you don't agree that it would be useful?
<bob2> sure, but it's fluff and clutters th ui
<bob2> the point of nautilus' cd burning abilities is that you tell it to do it and it just does it, quietly
<Shorty`> well you could have a dropdown like synaptic does..
<bob2> I use it occasionally for burning dvds (since dvdrecord outsmarted me), and I've never really missed it
<bob2> sure, propose it if you feel it's important
<Troy_McClure> i'm bored...  i need a new linux project... what should i do?
<guillem> WOW! WOW! WOW!
<sky_monkey007> bob2, when you see Software Update tell you that there are package updates from "Unauthenticated" sources, what is your best recommendation?
<Shorty`> bob2, know the site for the bug tracker?
<Shorty`> guillem, better?
<bob2> Troy_McClure: you could start squashing debian or ubuntu bugs
<Troy_McClure> i am not that l33t
<bob2> Shorty`: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<guillem> Xyc0, Shorty` , et al, Now it is impressive
<bob2> sky_monkey007: I've never used it, but it probably means you have non-ubuntu lines in your sources.lsit
<Shorty`> guillem, figuired.. it seems to be worryingly common these days :/
<sky_monkey007> well, all of them are ubuntu, but not all are official...like the universe and multiverse repos..
<guillem> Shorty`, definitely better quailty. Still some small shadow after high contrast zones but this used to happen with the old computer also (probably because high resolution and refresh rates) It is not anoying so far
<sky_monkey007> bob2, in otherwords, it might not be safe to install them eh?
<Troy_McClure> is there a gmail notifier type thing for linux?
<guillem> Now I'm happy again!!!!
<guillem> Troy_McClure, there is gmail extension for firefox
<Shorty`> guillem, great :> another satisfied customer :>
<HappyFool> sky_monkey007: use the 'reload' in synaptic, or do 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal and try again -- it's probably just a glitch.  happens to me all the time.
<Troy_McClure> a plugin you mean?
<Troy_McClure> oh okay they are callaed extenstions :P
<sky_monkey007> does gnome 2.8 has nautilus cd burning abilities?
<guillem> Troy_McClure, yes, they are called "extensions" at firefox context
<bob2> sky_monkey007: do you know what "unauthenticated" means in this context?
<Bubbling_Zombie> plugins are flash etc.
<Troy_McClure> i just realized that :P
<guillem> Shorty`, I'm a bit worried, nevertheless...
<sky_monkey007> bob2, basically, it means that it's not been checked by the people who administer the original hoary software packages and official repo's, right?
<guillem> Shorty`, I won't be able to use dualhead unless I try with Xyc0 's  method,....
<sky_monkey007> bob2, so if I just wanted to get security updates, I could comment out everything except official security repo's and just let Update install those?
<Xyc0> guillem: What's my method?
<bob2> sky_monkey007: sort of.  it means the packages aren't digitally signed, so they could have been modified in transit, and that they're not..."approved" by the ubuntu people, yeah.
<bob2> sky_monkey007: yes
<sky_monkey007> cool.  Thanks :)
<djp> is there a way to decrease the size of icons that appear on the desktop? i amusing ubuntu hoary with gnome gui
<guillem> Xyc0, to clean the card with air and alcohol...
<onkarshinde> How to use spesial keys on keyboard in Ubuntu (ex. Windows Key)?
<Xyc0> guillem: i didn't know this was a widespread problem with PCI Express
<Xyc0> guillem: Try theirs first
<Xyc0> guillem: then if all else fails
<Xyc0> guillem: my method
<Shorty`> guillem, to be fair.. I'm guessing it's one of the 5200s ?
<guillem> Xyc0, I've solved it by using the dvi port, but now I know I could use two monitors... hmmmmm you know :-P
<guillem> Shorty`, no
<guillem> Shorty`, NVIDIA Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache] 
<Shorty`> confirm for me that it has a ribbon cable for the HD15 connector?
<Xyc0> eeewww
<Shorty`> eeewww? :P
<Troy_McClure> anyone know of any sonar/cakewalk clones for linux?
<Shorty`> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] 
<Shorty`> :>
<guillem> Shorty`, however, nvidia drivers do not perform well in 3D accel... The driver complains about my kernel and I don't know if it is that the problem...
<Shorty`> guillem, does it do it in windows?
<guillem> Shorty`, I don't have windows at all.
<Shorty`> I'm trying to assertain if its the card of something quirky in the kernel/driver.
<zara> debian runs on ntfs?
<Shorty`> :)
<zara> i mean ubuntu
<Shorty`> does it?
<Shorty`> I don't know! ask it :>
<Troy_McClure> no
<onkarshinde> How to use spesial keys on keyboard in Ubuntu (ex. Windows Key)?
<Troy_McClure> it will read NTFS
<Troy_McClure> but not write to NTFS
<Troy_McClure> writing to NTFS from linux is not a good idea
<Troy_McClure> often leads to drive corruption and the like
<Shorty`> has anyone actually put a package for captive into any of the repositories?
<guillem> Shorty`,  "NVRM: WARNING [...]  ychange_page_attr kernel interface [...]  you update to a 2.6.11 or newer kernel"
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: system -> preferences -> keyboard and keyboard shortcuts
<Xyc0> Shorty`: 6600 and below are horrid designs
<Xyc0> Shorty`: (EEEWWW)
<Shorty`> Xyc0, you're not paying *my* card out now are you? :)P
<Troy_McClure> damn! the new harry potter book is out..
<Troy_McClure> i want it...
<Xyc0> Me too
<Shorty`> yeh
<Shorty`> I'm tempted
<Shorty`> even though I don't read much
<Xyc0> 7800 are already out eh
<Xyc0> reading is cool, stay in school
<Shorty`> been through school already ;)
<dam> http://ubuntuguide.org/ ROCKS
<dam> check it out
<dam> unless you have already
<HappyFool> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Shorty`> hahaha
<Shorty`> I love blootot.
<Shorty`> blootbot even
<Xyc0> ha ha ha
<Xyc0> HappyFool: were you waiting for that?
<guillem> Strange, now the 3D acceleration seems to be just OK...
<HappyFool> Xyc0: not at all
<HappyFool> dam: sorry, i didn't mean to be rude
<guillem> Playing torcs at 1024 gives me about 50-50 fps and yesterday only 10...
<Shorty`> "How to clean up unwanted files on your ubuntu install"
<HappyFool> dam: just for your information
<Shorty`> "ubuntu~# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Shorty`> :P
<Xyc0> dam: It helps, but its best to learn why you type what you type
<Xyc0> dam: bash prompt can me trixy
<Xyc0> be*
<Xyc0> HappyFool: I just found it funny, its been a few minutes since you last responded here
<Xyc0> alright kids, im off to bed
<guillem> TFT monitors use DVI output??
<Shorty`> Is this a self-answering question??
<Shorty`> :P
<|stefan|> if i install a package that replaces a ubuntu-base package . if i've understad correctly the "auto update package" function won't work ? but will still apg-get dist-upgrade work ??
<guillem> Shorty`, no, I'm just gessing that since customers tend to buy TFT monitors lately, the old CRT outputs might have been lowered their quality checks. This would make sense if TFT monitors do not use the old VGA outputs....
<discord_> spiral thats a guess
<tiglionabbit> say guys, I just noticed that Edubuntu is looking for breezy badger animations.  What software should I use?L
<OculusAquilae> tiglionabbit: wat kind of animations?
<tiglionabbit> they put a link on the ubuntu main page, check it out.  I'm wondering what animation program I should use though...
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: isn't there something called 'cinepaint' -- some sort of gimp thing?
<tiglionabbit> hmm
<tiglionabbit> are there any good SVG Animation programs yet?
<guillem> Well, at the end I'm pretty happy with my new machine. I finally decided to upgrade my old AMDk6-2+ to this AMD64 thing... with sata disk which has not given any problem at ubuntu install... amazing, ubuntu has set up the network and sound cards embedded into the main card, and it has not given me any trouble at all.
<blacksky> anybody know why I'm getting "MD5Sum mismatch" on some packages errors when trying to dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<tiglionabbit> blacksky, are you sure you want to do that?
<guillem> blacksky, read the Topic...
<blacksky> ah, ok!
<tiglionabbit> anyway, I need to sleep, I'll explore the internet for good animation programs later
<blacksky> breezy is obviously a bit more bleeding edge than I was hoping for :)
<aeho> I'm trying to play CodeRED: Alien arena, and I'm having some serious problems: http://pastebin.com/314401
<aeho> Could something be wrong with my drivers?
<tiglionabbit> blacksky, not as bleeding as Grumpy Groundhog
<guillem> tiglionabbit, I think that latests openoffice releases can export things to flash... I don't know.
<tiglionabbit> hm really
<blacksky> tiglionabbit: ooo, not even heard of that one yet. I'm a recent convert from debian - is there somewhere that explains how the different ubuntu releases work?
<ltk1608> hellp
<ltk1608> hellp
<ltk1608> hello
<tiglionabbit> blacksky, they release a new stable distro every 6 months and call it an animal and an adjective with the same beginning letter.  Grumpy Groundhog however is the developers version that is meant to easily synchronize CVS builds of things in the ubuntu project
<blacksky> ta for the info tiglionabbit
<Heimdall> Seveas, (hello) could you remember me what is the latex package you told me about ?
<tiglionabbit> goodnight everyone
<tiglionabbit> if you find a program you think I could animate with, mail me  (  tiglionabbit@gmail.com )
<newbie> heimdall what do you want latex to do for you?
<HappyFool> blacksky: take a look on the website -- www.ubuntulinux.org and wiki.ubuntu.com -- you'll probably find some info on the release policy there
<Heimdall> newbie, I'm just looking for the name of the latex package I have installed
<HappyFool> Heimdall: tetex ?
<newbie> try tetex
<Heimdall> ah yes HappyFool  :)
<Heimdall> this is it
<Heimdall> well, now I can ask my question lol
<newbie> lol
<Heimdall> do you know if in tetex it is possible to convert dvi or tex file in html ?
<newbie> tex2html
<Heimdall> thing like latex2html
<Heimdall> ah
<newbie> yah it is called latex2html
<newbie> but sometimes the translation is not soo good
<HappyFool> Heimdall: there are some others, whose names escape me
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i think there's also 'tth'
<Heimdall> I don't have latex2html
<newbie> i tried it with elsavier and did not work well
<Heimdall> it would be good if I could create a little "web site" with a tex document I made
<newbie> try installing latex2html
<newbie> it might work for standard classes. But sometimes tables are not translated
<newbie> heimdall you know the ctan site right search for a package there
<cion> hey all newbie here: how come no multimedia file works on my ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> cion:what do you want to play?
<Heimdall> newbie, synaptic's running...
<cion> mp3, divx, dvd, .mov.mpg
<cion> nothing works
<onkarshinde> cion: either install totem & totem-xine packages or install vlc
<OculusAquilae> cion: try to look at ubuntuguide.org/
<OculusAquilae> cion http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<cion> whats vlc?
<cion> Oculus: ok got that, I'll check it, thx
<newbie> heimdall what front end for latex you use (kile or acutex)
<OculusAquilae> cion: vlc is a media player, very good
<djp> cion: try and use ogg vorbis instead of mp3 and theora instad of divx, mov and mpg. if you really need to use the other impeded formats then install g-streamer-plugins and gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Heimdall> newbie, what ??
<bassembg> hi room
<OculusAquilae> djp: I think its not acceptable for a newbie to convert all files :-)
<newbie> heimdall you said you use latex i was asking what front end you used
<blacksky> when i do an "apt-get update" its Ign:(oring) the backport sources I've got listed. Anybody know why?
<djp> OculusAquilae: sure. i wouldn't advise converting mp3 to ogg anyway.
<Heimdall> newbie, sorry I don't understand 'front end'
<bassembg> any one good in linux
<cion> Ok thx to all, you guys rock!
<newbie> heimdall what program you use to write latex files
<cion> c'ya
<onkarshinde> bassembg: Just ask your question.
<bassembg> i need to adjust my screen resolution
<mircea> System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<bassembg> it dosen't work
<Heimdall> newbie, emacs
<mircea> How exactly does it fail?
<bassembg> its fixed on 640*480 and no other obtions
<onkarshinde> bassembg: What is your graphic card?
<mircea> I'm not sure which configuration file you need to edit then. Give me a second.
<bassembg> ok
<jasmuz> bye ya'll
<bassembg> mircea still there
<mircea> So my next question is, what does it say in your xorg.conf file. It's in /etc/X11.
<mircea> Yeah, I was just checking some stuff on google and my computer.
<frodo24> hello
<bassembg> ok let me c
<MeltedDuron> hi
<Heimdall> newbie, do you know about latex2html ?
* MeltedDuron has a major problem
<newbie> i have it installed here
<frodo24> i still have problems with pon and i get disconnected after a minute or few seconds of net
<newbie> and i ran it from lyx
<newbie> never new how to work under emacs though
<MeltedDuron> i swapped gfx cards, and i can't get the xserver to start, what do i do?
<frodo24> i'm starting to think ubuntu sucks since i can't get it online
<Heimdall> it does not make good pictures for my formulae :-/
<HappyFool> frodo24: you've look in /var/log/messages for clues ?
<frodo24> yes
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org'
<frodo24> but i don't know
<frodo24> why
<Heimdall> latex2html filename.tex ===> pictures are VERY bad
<newbie> told you it has some problems
<MeltedDuron> ok thnx will do
<bassembg> mircea still there
<mircea> HappyFool; that's a new one, what exactly does it do?
<mircea> yeah
<Heimdall> newbie, http://nico.aunai.free.fr/man/node11.html see yourself.... here it should be a formula :-/
<bassembg> it says Graphics Device"
<bassembg> 	Monitor		"E71fSB-2"
<bassembg> 	DefaultDepth	24
<bassembg> 	SubSection "Display"
<bassembg> 		Depth		1
<bassembg> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<frodo24> i'm thinking to get kppp for ubutu
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'd recommend generating pdf instead -- most people can read it
<HappyFool> mircea: runs xorgconfig, or an ubuntu/debian equivalent, afaik
<mircea> Are there any entries under Depth 24 ?
<newbie> there is no formula at all
<newbie> no i had the formulas working not the tables though
<Heimdall> HappyFool, yeah I'm making pdf too...
<mircea> HappyFool; thanks, I think I understand now
<bassembg> yae theres depth 4 , 8 , 16
<ice_1963> i jest installed icewm it's good
<Heimdall> HappyFool, but I thought html version could be nice too
<frodo24> heimdall is that name after the game heimdall?
<MeltedDuron> happyfool: it says xserver-org isn't installed :-/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: fair enough. i'd worry less about that, and get on with writing the article/thesis whatever ;)
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: hmm. Are you running ubuntu 4.10 ?
<mircea> bassembg: What does it say under Depth 16?
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: aka 'warty warthog' or older ubuntu release
<Heimdall> HappyFool, yeah you're rigth :)
<ice_1963> yup
<Heimdall> right
<Heimdall> frodo24,  ?
<bassembg> SubSection "Display"
<bassembg> 		Depth		16
<bassembg> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<bassembg> 	EndSubSection
<bassembg> 	SubSection "Display"
<MeltedDuron> nope 5.04 hoary hedgehog
<frodo24> if i copy and paste my log/messages next time will i get better tech support?
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: maybe i got the name wrong -- please stand by
<MeltedDuron> okies thnx
<HappyFool> bassembg: please don't paste here -- use a pastebin, or #flood
<mircea> bassembg: strange
<newbie> i use to run hyperlatex too
<newbie> you can try that
<bassembg> ok , sorry but still new
<bassembg> so mircea what to do
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: no, xserver-xorg is correct
<bassembg> it supports other resolutiom but i can't change it
<mircea> How do you arrange some sort of direct chat?
<qt2-2> mwahahaha
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: X did work previously?
<bassembg> should i be root to change resolution
<HappyFool> mircea: try '/query bassembg'
<qt2-2> i know what was locking up my system \o/
<MeltedDuron> okie yeh
<ice_1963> you need to run icewm lol
<MeltedDuron> i swapped gfx cards tho
<frodo24> anyone has any idea why i get disconnected after?
<mircea> thanks
<qt2-2> frodo24, after what?
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: that certainly shouldn't cause an uninstall of xserver-xorg
<frodo24> connection to isp
<MeltedDuron> yaay it r workeh now thnx HappyFool
<qt2-2> what are you using to connect?
<HappyFool> frodo24: can you paste the output of 'grep pppd /var/log/messages' to a pastebin?
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: ok, cool
<HappyFool> frodo24: i have to go soon, so I may not be able to fully debug your problem
<frodo24> no now as i'm in windows but later yes
<evader> I love it when the topic answers my question
<frodo24> ok someone will is ok happyfool
<HappyFool> frodo24: you can read linux filesystems with explore2fs
<MeltedDuron> can someone with a calculator help me find out what 128mb is in kb pleese?
<frodo24> ok i will go and  download it and paste it
<HappyFool> frodo24: maybe you can use a windows text editor (notepad, whatever) to manually find pppd related lines and put them up there -- no need to boot into linux
<frodo24> i use scite on win
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: 134217728
<mircea> 131072KB
<MeltedDuron> thanx :)
<frodo24> ok i go now to download
<frodo24> so can't read chats
<frodo24> downloading
<mircea> yeah?
<frodo24> why is so popular ubuntu?
<action09> because it kicks ass
<frodo24> i know why linux is popular but not ubuntu
<Chipparn> ubuntu rocks
<mircea> Because it's easy to use and well integrated.
<HappyFool> frodo24: regular release cycle, post-release support of 18 months (up to now) and emphasis on ease of use
<frodo24> mandrake also is easy
<action09> frodo24 install in 20 minutes and has a Debian style (best linux cos of apt..and free software) desktop oriented , and Desktop is for 90% of users...
<MeltedDuron> Happyfool: have configed x, now what?
<MeltedDuron> reebootz0r?
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: no
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<frodo24> i c
<MeltedDuron> ok thx
<frodo24> is fast in booting
<frodo24> i noticed
<frodo24> cool i c my linux system
<MeltedDuron> HappyFool: it don'twork
<HappyFool> MeltedDuron: unfortunately i must go now. Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for some clues as to what is breaking, or ask someone else for help. My apologies.
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:12 localhost pppd[23075] : Using interface ppp0
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:12 localhost pppd[23075] : Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS1
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:40 localhost pppd[19147] : Device ttyS1 is locked by pid 23075
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:41 localhost pppd[23075] : PAP authentication succeeded
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:49 localhost pppd[23075] : local  IP address 81.47.79.28
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:49 localhost pppd[23075] : remote IP address 81.47.79.29
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:49 localhost pppd[23075] : primary   DNS address 80.58.32.33
<frodo24> Jul 16 01:30:49 localhost pppd[23075] : secondary DNS address 80.58.0.97
<frodo24> sorry
<frodo24> i knew it whould happen
<cat> stop flooding,
<frodo24> sorry
<frodo24> i had to paste a problem
<frodo24> anyone read it and tell me
<Bubbling_Zombie> frodo24, use the pastbin (check /topic)
<cat> well, don't pasted you'r problem gives us, information about the issue,
<cat> pasting doesn't meing anything
<frodo24> i can't
<cat> well then we can't help you, simple as that
<frodo24> listen i have to go to shower after tell me a solution
<frodo24> how u pastbin?
<cat> well when you come back explain the issue, and we will do our best to help you,
<frodo24> ok cat
<kevin> I am proud of myself, the true Linux newby got his wireless working with no help and no cheasing people off, it was easy thanx to the awsome documentation of the Ubuntu forums
<frodo24> is cool when a newbiew does it by himself i also agree
<cat> well what can we say kevin there's some people that love to read and others, lazy that don't really read much
<kevin> now all I have to do is get icewm installed and setup
<kevin> I am normally the latter
<frodo24> i'm not a lazzy person just i can't fix the damn modem
<cat> frodo24: www.google.com/linux
<kevin> cat: it is awsome, the firsat try and my wireless works! I am using it now to be in here
<cat> that's awsome
<kevin> yup
<bassembg> hi room
<kevin> I normally won't spend $35.00 to play but I had to
<bassembg> i need to change my screen resolution
<bassembg> any help
<kevin> hi bassemg
<sheeparegreat> does anyone know where I can find some nice themes for Gnome?
<cat> sheeparegreat: art.gnome.org
<zerok> hi :-)
<cat> hiya zerok
<bimberi> bassembg: something here may help you ...
<bimberi> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevin> bassemg: mine is under Computer then system config
<kevin> sorry I will hush lol
<bassembg> ok thanks
<bimberi> bassembg: yw - hope it helps :)
* tanki wakes up
<tanki> good morning all
<bassembg> i used the reconfigure command and every thing get mixed up and i renstall linux again
<kevin> tanki: morning
<bassembg> i edite the xorg.conf and it seems to support all resolutins
<bassembg> why then i cant change it
<djp> morning tanki
<tanki> I know this is a help channel but it would be nice once in a while if someone came in here and said something like "Hello! All is well!"
<tanki> lol
<tanki> mornin' kevin, djp
<evillight> GOOD MORNING! =D
<evillight> lol
<kevin> tanki: I did this am ;)
<tanki> yes kevin I remember :)
<kevin> lol
<bassembg> tanki u seems to be abou tanki (in arabic)
<tanki> interesting, what's tanki in arabic?
<tanki> I mean what's it translate to in englishh
<bassembg> it means metalic tank
<tanki> lol
<bassembg> and when u say about some one that he is abou tanki it means he is old stuff
<tanki> hah
<tanki> cool
<lesshaste> how do I make dev/mapper/control ?
<tanki> i'm 27 so in some circles i'm old
<bassembg> well i'm 30 ;)
<bassembg> too old
<tanki> when i started to hide linsey lohan movies under my bed, i knew i was old
<bassembg> lol
<kevin> well, I shall return tonight. Time for me to go and start seeing Windows customers
<Funraiser> it would be nice if there was this feature: after reaching a folder with Nautilus, select a file, right click an choose: type a command line that will apply to this file on this folder (see what I mean?)
<fonsken> anyone knows how i can extract a .CAB-file?
<nightswim> cabextract
<Chipparn> anyone have a tip on another cool and easy use windowmanager?
<frodo24> OK I'M BACK
<frodo24> sorry
<fonsken> thx nightswim :)
<nightswim> :)
<frodo24> cap where on
<mactiny> does anyone here know what is currently the best gfx card for laptops
<mactiny> speed wize
<frodo24> so know do i paste my log?
<xxenon> mactiny - I have a geforce 6200, not bad.
<mactiny> what 3dmark scores do you get roughly
<xxenon> mactiny - no idea.
<zwnj> how i can get GLX without NVIDIAs module (i mean Mesa-GLX)?
<tanki> mactiny, If you can afford it, try to find a laptop that allows interchanging of gfx cards. More and more manufacter's are doing this and it's a great idea if you get a laptop as a desktop replacement (ala. gaming). DELL XPS is one I know of that does this.
<mactiny> areu able to play most of the current games
<frodo24> how do i paste
<mactiny> oh ok, thanks
<xxenon> mactiny - I play HL2 1280x800 very smoothly
<mactiny> good to know
<mactiny> ive been away from the gaming scene for awhile, i must say, im quite amazed that the gfx are that fast
<mactiny> how would you compare mobile gfx to desktop
<zwnj> anyone would help me please?
<mactiny> at the mo
<xxenon> mactiny - laptop's are still a lot slower. Just check the size of a 6800Ultra..with the fans and all...and the power comsuption
<xxenon> you cantz  bring that to a laptop
<tanki> mactiny, they've come a long way but in general the desktop beats them out because traditionally you're stuck with the gfx card you have in your laptop for the life of the laptop
<xxenon> but my VAIO with that geforce has decent performance, I think.
<mactiny> i get that
<mactiny> im thinking of getting a new laptop, ill have a look at the dell xps
<tanki> my laptop was able to play most games on the market at a great fps but now i don't dare try to play battlfield 2 on it for example
<tanki> and i can't really do anything about that
<mactiny> what laptop you got
<mactiny> tanki
<tanki> mactiny, just remember the two things you can't replace on a laptop is the lcd and the keyboard so make sure whichever laptop you choose, you like both those components
<tanki> so it doesn't matter if your laptop can power a rocket shuttle, if the keyboard doesn't feel right, then your experience with it will suck
<jacob__> external keyboard
<jacob__> external display screen
<tanki> in that case you might as well just build a pc
<jacob__> well a laptop you bring home
<jacob__> if you are a student
<mactiny> tanki ..thanks, ill keep that in mind
<silverphoenix> Ubuntu is beadth of which debian?
<jacob__> and I always though that replacing parts in a laptop is rather expensive
<Nitrous> hey need help, when you boot up ubuntu and it comes to the boot screen what do you type to start the gnome desktop environment
<tanki> if you buy an external monitor and keyboard for your laptop because you don't like the laptop's keyboard and lcd, then you bought the wrong laptop imho
<ben_underscore> Nitrous, it should just start when you log in
<jacob__> laptop keyboards are mostly not very nice
<Nitrous> well its probably because im not using a physical hdd
<Nitrous> i was using vmware
* tanki loves his laptop keyboard
<jacob__> and external keyboards are not expensive
<ben_underscore> Nitrous, did it give you a gdm login screen with the ubuntu logo, etc?
<silverphoenix> Ubuntu is beadth of which debian?
<Nitrous> yer it did
<Nitrous> but it wasnt really a login prompt
<frodo24> i can't get online without falling after a second or minute of net
<jacob__> sid
<Nitrous> it had boot:
<silverphoenix> Ubuntu is beadth of which debian(woody,sarge,sid)?
<Raptoid> turkish support channel
<Raptoid> #ubuntu.tr
<Raptoid> opened..
<Nitrous> well ill create a partition and try it on a physical hdd
<ben_underscore> silverphoenix, sarge i think
<jacob__> sid
<Nitrous> if not ill come back
<tanki> if you select a laptop that has a keyboard you're comfortable with, then you don't need an external keyboard
<jacob__> they synchronize with sid for every new version
<ben_underscore> jacob__, well there you go
<gjc> "xbase-clients: Depends: xdpyinfo but it is not installable"
<gjc> :P
<gjc> this is known problem?
<jacob__> what do you mean ben_underscore
<ben_underscore> jacob__, i had it wrong on the debian version ubuntu uses!
<jacob__> oh ok
<el_kato> is there an command to "fix" broken package. I have a package libstdc++5 thats broken!
<jacob__> silverphoenix, this url explains it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<frodo24> anyone wants to help me or do i have to talk bad about ubuntu?
<Dalkus> hi, where's grub.conf by default?
<el_kato> frodo24: do you have an firewall installed?
<silverphoenix> jacob__,thx
<frodo24> no i don't think so , i don'y know
<frodo24> i just installed it from cd
<uniq> dalkus: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frodo24> and it installed alot of crap without asking if i want xya package
<Dalkus> thats the conf?
<Dalkus> I thought there was a grub.conf too?
<ben_underscore> frodo24, what sort of network connection do you have
<sJaM> dalkus you are a gentoo user
<el_kato> frodo24: have you set your host name, some isp demands it
<sJaM> I think
<sJaM> it is
<Dalkus> no, just ubuntu
<sJaM> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sJaM> well on gentoo I had a symbolic link grub.conf to menu.lst
<frodo24> i can surf but just if i'm fast and click a link after logging in the net
<Dalkus> mm ok
<Smof> hey all
<frodo24> i only know my isp need dns and user and password
<frodo24> but after 1 click of a url i get cut off
<frodo24> i had this problem with mdk but kppp now doesn't do it on mdk
<frodo24> kdialer
<Dalkus> when I run grub-install, I get alot of errors saying command not found
<Dalkus> but its in my /sbin
<ben_underscore> frodo24, same machine?
<frodo24> yes
<frodo24> now i don't have mdk anymore but i have the dvd still
<sJaM> grub-install isn't the recommend way of installing grub
<sJaM> actually
<Dalkus> what
<eromb> why does ubuntu use the perl rename (with regexps) instead of the normal one?
<Dalkus>  *what would you suggest?
<sJaM> the grub shell
<frodo24> i change to ubuntu to try and to get my damn 3d card working so i can't some games on linux when i'm bored
<sJaM> but if you install ubuntu, grub is installed by default
<Smof> anyone here able to help me find out how to get my scanner working? I've tried using google and came up with nothing, and I'm too much of an ubuntu newbie to guess my way through it
<ben_underscore> frodo24, all i can possibly suggest is that there is some weirdness happening with your modem under linux.
<frodo24> but i workd with mdk kdialer
<frodo24> is not a winmodem
<ben_underscore> frodo24, ok.
<sJaM> dalkus it is quite easy
<frodo24> can i get kdialer for ubuntu?
<sJaM> to do it with the shell
<sJaM> type: sudo grub
<sJaM> root (hd0, 0) if that is the location where you /boot resides
<sJaM> setup (hd0) if you want it in your mbr
<Dalkus> yeah just managed, gonna reboot in a sec
<ben_underscore> frodo24, perhaps do a google for the hardware type and the pppd version on ubuntu?
<sJaM> it is also wise to make a floppy
<sJaM> with grub on it
<frodo24> i have the ppp of 5.04 ubuntu
<naliothatwrk> grub-floppy
<klaym> hello! does anyone know of a gnu-licensed, simple 3d modeling program? (I'd do fine with as simple as Valve Hammer)
<frodo24> yes
<frodo24> i know
<sJaM> same procedure only then with your floppy
<frodo24> well i don't know valve hammer
<klaym> it's the tool for making maps for HL/CS :P
<frodo24> but i know 2 good gnu 3d modelrs
<koan> Hi.
<klaym> ok. can they be found on apt?
<visor> klaym: Kpovray maybe
<klaym> visor: thanks I'll check
<sJaM> root (fd0)
<sJaM> setup (fd0)
<chrissturm> klaym, blender is good
<sJaM> although you have to copy your /boot to the floppy first
<Ephyon> hello
<frodo24> there is 3dmax for gamers, and blender
<frodo24> 3dmax is not the comercial one i mean the free download version use for makin games
<Ephyon> oh yeah? sound interesting
<chrissturm> frodo24, and that 3dmax runs on linux?
<klaym> I've been using 3dsmax and it's very good. but I have a very limited computer capacity on my use now
<frodo24> i use povray but not for making maps i stop making maps
<chrissturm> klaym, use blender, its very nice
<Ephyon> hey? what are you talking about?
<klaym> chrissturm: I'll check that
<chrissturm> there's also maya for linux but its expensive
<Ephyon> can i join?
<bassembg> hi
<Ephyon> hi too
<bassembg> i'm editing my xconfig file using vi
<bassembg> how to save changes
<spo0nman> is there a meta package to installing gnome?
<frodo24> i can't help more is long time i don't go around to the world of making maps for games
<bimberi> bassembg: :wq <- saves and quits
<frodo24> but there has to be something out there
<bassembg> how to do this
<bassembg> press w and q at the same time
<sam_> what was the command for checking free space on a disk again?
<bassembg> press w and q at the same time?
<bimberi> bassembg: no - colon ":", then "w", then "q"
<weiers> Hi ... I think I need to configure ESD to release the soundcard when it is not using it in order for me to be able to listen to music etc.  Unfortuanately the wiki seems to be broken at that point. It give me the entries, but it does not say where I can find the esd configuratrion file. Can somebody give me advice?
<bimberi> sam_: df -h
<sam_> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> sam_: yw :)
<bassembg> i'll be back , i hope
<Gato26_asturias> Alguien q hable espaol?
<frodo24> where can i get dedicated software for ubuntu?
<frodo24> si yo
<frodo24> hola, eres asturiano?
<hmrocha> What happened to ubuntuguide.org?
<weiers> Any pointers to where I can find the ESD configuration file?
<frodo24> Gato26 que quieres?
<kevin> tanki: I am using the xfc4 desktop and want to add the button to get to my programs, any ideas?
<bimberi> weiers: I have a /etc/esound/esd.conf - perhaps that's it
<asdasd> dude does ubuntu have a cyber cafe software ?
<Gato26_asturias> hola frodo pues ponerme al dia en linux
<bassembg> hi again
<weiers> thanks bimberi ... will go look
<bassembg> i did it , i change my screen resolution
<asdasd> hi
<bimberi> weiers: yw :)
<asdasd> anyone know ?
<bassembg> bimber , do u want to know how
<bimberi> bassembg: yes pls :)
<frodo24> no puedo connectar me con el modem me caigo despues de connectar me con timofonica
<asdasd> bassembg does ubuntu have a cyber cafe software ?
<weiers> bimberi, that seems to be it. I'll edit it and see waht I can do.
<bimberi> weiers: k - good luck :)
<frodo24> demomento no puedo hacer mucho con ubuntu
<asdasd> !cyber cafe
<ubotu> asdasd: I don't know
<bassembg> ok i edit my xorg.config file
<frodo24> yes i have asdasd
<bimberi> hmrocha: ubuntuguide.org loads for me
<frodo24> something of kde for ciber
<bassembg> it seems to know the vga but not the moniter
<asdasd> frodo24 do you have it ?
<asdasd> yes i need it for my cafe
<frodo24> on dvd
<asdasd> oh
<frodo24> ok i tell u the name
<asdasd> can send to my email pls
<bassembg> so i entered the vertical and horizental frequenceys of my monitor and it works
<frodo24> may be
<ordi666> I'd like some help about forcing my computer tu use some drivers instead of the one that ubuntu load automaticaly for my wifi card, please ;)
<frodo24> kde kiosk
<bimberi> bassembg: ah ok.  Glad that worked for you.
<asdasd> i must pay for it or not ?
<frodo24> no is gnu
<bassembg> hope it will work for u too
<asdasd> it working on gnome too frodo ?
<GNULinuxer> ordi666: unload those drivers ... load your own drivers
<frodo24> don't know let me read the review
<kevin> ordi666: I am using the d-link dwl-g650 and the base driver worked for me
<cion> hey all, I'm using totem-xine and i can't play .wmv file what do I have to do?
<to0om> cion, install w32codecs
<GNULinuxer> cion: apt-get install w32codecs
<frodo24> is very big revie
<frodo24> w
<frodo24> look at web
<frodo24> is better u check the program site
<asdasd> ok btw thks frodo i will googling for it
<cion> that's after adding extra reps right?
<frodo24> good luck
<to0om> yes cion
<cion> ok thx all
<PiTiLeZarD> me revoila avec xChat c'est dja mieux
<PiTiLeZarD> lol
<Heimdall> hey
<Heimdall> what are the port TCP and UDP that I need to open for azureus ?
<kevin> ordi666: have you looked for the wiki on your make and model card?
<ordi666> GNULinuxer, I can't unload orinoco_cs module till the card is plugged in, and when it's unpluged it's unloaded automaticaly, but as soon as it's pluged back they load :S
<GNULinuxer> ordi666: modprobe -r -f orinoco_cs
<frodo24> how can i desable the pc speaker everytime i use tab in bash
<sJaM> you can define them yourself Heimdall
<frodo24> '
<sJaM> in the config somewhere
<GNULinuxer> ordi666: edit /etc/modules and remove orinoco_cs if it's there
<sJaM> you only have to open 1 tcp port and an optional udp port
<Heimdall> sJaM, I know but maybe it is better to put default ones
<Heimdall> 6889 is good then ?
<sJaM> yes
<sJaM> default ports for bittorrent are a lot
<sJaM> since it used to have for each torrent a port
<Heimdall> ok
<sJaM> but clients are dropping that policy
<ordi666> GNULinuxer, nop they arent there
<to0om> a general question: is it recommended to install packages from the backports servers, or is it better i leave my fingers from them?
<ordi666> modprobe -r -f orinoco_cs          FATAL: Module orinoco_cs is in use.
<Dalkus> thanks sJaM, fixed it.
<Heimdall> sJaM, but in the options it is written 6889 TCP, I just oppened it but it does not download (red head)
<sJaM> I never understood why they have a grub-install actually ?
<sJaM> I have my second hd on hdd and with lilo and grub-install I have to manual change that
<kevin> what is a good and lite web browser?
<sJaM> but with using grub it works right out of the box
<sJaM> lynx kevin
<kevin> thanx
<GNULinuxer> ordi666: well, it seems forced module unloading is not allowed in the default kernel
<sJaM> it is a terminal one ;)
<frodo24> where can i get software for ubuntu
<sJaM> Heimdall, you can use https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 (Shields Up) to check if your ports are not stealth (open or close)
<kevin> okay I want one that I will be able to check email with
<el_kato> frodo24:    apt-get install "program"
<sJaM> you could try Epiphany kevin
<bimberi> frodo24: Synaptic
<kevin> I may thanx again
<frodo24> i can't as i have no net
<frodo24> working
<sJaM> but it uses the gecko engine
<sJaM> so I don't know if it is light enough for you
<kevin> I am using a p1 233 with 48 mb ram
<sJaM> are you using gnome ?
<ordi666> GNULinuxer, I supose that there is a file that say that if my card is present it have to load orinoco_cs , if I change it to load hostap instead that should work no ?
<el_kato>  frodo24: if the software is on the ubuntu cd it will tell you
<kevin> right now no, using the xfce4
<sJaM> ok
<sJaM> you could check freshmeat.net
<kevin> that improved the speed a lot
<kingruedi> hi
<GNULinuxer> ordi666: that's done via hotplug
<kevin> I will soon, just thinking about what all I have to do today.......... yukkk laundry and more customers lol
<kingruedi> I removed ubuntu-desktop and now I'm missing the Administration tools
<kingruedi> which package must be installed for the administration tools?
<Heimdall> sJaM,
<Heimdall> 6889 	
<Heimdall> OPEN! 	Unknown Protocol for this port
<Heimdall> Unknown Application for this port
<kevin> sjam: is Heimdall using a router?
<Heimdall> kevin, yes
<Heimdall> but I openned the port 6889 both udp and tcp
<Heimdall> it should works
<sJaM> kevin, that doesn't matter
<kevin> sjam: okidoki
<sJaM> shields up checks it finds something behind the port
<sJaM> Heimdall, open that means there is nothing wrong with your ports settings (firewall/router)
<sJaM> something is wrong with the tracker perhaps ?
<Heimdall> sJaM, hum no...
<siimo> how to check the memory usage program by program in commandline? like task manager on windows?
<othernoob> siimo: top
<action09> siimo  sudo  top   and sort it by memory doing  shift + M   or CPU Usage doing  shift + P
<sJaM> red means that it is not started
<sJaM> if you view the details of the torrent
<sJaM> there is perhaps a error msg
<siimo> top is not showing all programs :-/ >
<red_flower> guy's what shutdown command to shutdown my pc
<othernoob> action09: what do you need sudo for top?
<red_flower> on shell prompt
<Heimdall> sJaM, at centraltracker.org:81 I have : d14:failure reason56:unsupported tracker protocol, please upgrade your cliente
<bimberi> red_flower: shutdown -h now
<to0om> would you recommend putting the backports into the sources.list or not??
<red_flower> oh thanks
<red_flower> c u
<red_flower> night
<othernoob> to0om: only the hoary-backports
<action09> othernoob  yes you're right.. cos i was using iftop and it was mandatory in this case  :)
<bimberi> to0om: I do - but only for installing something I need.  For (dist-)upgrades I edit the backports lines out
<othernoob> action09: :)
<kingruedi> which package includes the administration tools?
<action09> siimo  don't need to do   'sudo'  so  :)
<siimo> yes but not all programs are showing up in top
<siimo> can i scroll down somehow?
<Heimdall> sJaM, where could be the error ?
<sJaM> "d14:failure reason56:unsupported tracker protocol, please upgrade your cliente"
<Heimdall> yeah but I don't understand it...
<Heimdall> my azureus is not old
<Benji> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<highvolt1ge> ruuuuuuuules
<Benji> but i'm here with debian :)
<highvolt1ge> debian is cool too.
<sJaM> perhaps it is the trackers fault
<kingruedi> where are the administration tools?
<Heimdall> sJaM, I have doubts, there are thousands of downloaders for this file... it has to work
<liable> Benji: wtf was that all abot?
<sJaM> could you dcc me the torrent
<to0om> kingruedi, look what ubuntu-desktop depends on, and install those packages
<to0om> then your administration tools should be there again
<Wimpie>  does anybody know what is goin on with prism54.org website ?
<Heimdall> sJaM, 14:44:25]  Not monitoring 'filename': tracker available (announce: http://centraltracker.org:81/announce)
<sJaM> well it certainly doesn't have anything todo with azureus or ubuntu
<Wimpie> well, I try to install a SMC wlan card in ubuntu and it failed
<Wimpie> so I wanted to check that site to see what is going on
<Sheng> Hello.
<Heimdall> sJaM, I don't know really...
<Sheng> Does Ubuntu support the Ralink RT2500 out of the box?
<Sheng> WEP
<Fraeon> There is no box
<othernoob> Fraeon: are you sure?
<Pro_Newbie> How to add cyrilic encoding in Kopete? There plenty of ISO, CP and so on that i don understand. Im from bulgaria
<othernoob> Fraeon: i've seen ubuntu in boxes for 20 bucks :p
<Heimdall> sJaM, is it working for you ?
<bimberi> Sheng: It would seem not - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<Sheng> that sucks ass
<Sheng> mandrina supporst it
<leroj> i want this to work: http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~kuliniew/rhythmbox-applet/
<Sheng> and i cant get it to work manually
<vertex> Hello everybody, does anybody have a working "whereami" config?
<vertex> ?
<Virtuall> what is whereami? :D
<sJaM> yip Heimdall
<sJaM> working for me
<sJaM> using the original bittorrent client
<A[D] minS> whats is da last kernel ?
<nightswim> www.kernel.org
<A[D] minS> apt-get install kernel-2.6..12 ?
<A[D] minS> nightswim, i mean from packages?
<Heimdall> I don't understand.....................
<vertex> whereami is a auto-network configurtion util at boot time
<Virtuall> wow :)
<Smof> Hi guys. Does anyone know if the standard Ubuntu kernel supports scanners?
<GNULinuxer> Smof: it does
<Smof> So no module required then?
<Pro_Newbie> Anyone can helpp me? ? :(
<qt2> o.O steange
<Sheng> thanks for that link
<Sheng> at least now, i can configure it
<bimberi> Sheng: yw - hope it works for you :)
<Smof> Presumably, if you plug in a USB device, it should show up when you type lsusb, right?
<dylan_> I get the message that my iPod File Structure is missing while in GTKPod.  How do  I fix this?
<Pro_Newbie> Ah Come one
<Pro_Newbie> :(
<dylan_> What?
<seeker> All questions and no answers?
<dylan_> I know nothing.
<dylan_> Do you advise that I switch back to Windows?
<sJaM> I am now checking bittornado
<seeker> Heheheh same here. Ubuntu was doing pretty good with few issues until I got greedy and added Kubuntu then limewired til I filled up my hard drive now I can't keep up with all the bugs showing up.
<sJaM> btw Heimdall bittorrent uses default ports between 6881 and 6999
<Heimdall> sJaM, hum.. so I should open all of them ??  noo ??
<othernoob> sJaM: are you sure about 6999 :p
<othernoob> sJaM: didn't you mean to say 6889?
<ordi666> I'd like some help, I installed (no error) Hostap driver, but when I plugg the card the stupid orinoco_cs module load instead, please I'd like some help
<AlexBO> hello world!I've just installed Grip, but the ripping of the cd-rom is very slowly.can i set the CD-ROM reading speed?
<othernoob> AlexBO: enable DMA
<action09> yep
<action09> AlexBO  on wiki index search DMA
<m0biu5> hi everyone =), how are we today?
<AlexBO> othernoob:where?
<AlexBO> action09:wiki of ubuntu or wikipedia?
<m0biu5> former
<dylan_> So does anybody know how I can fix my iPod?
<othernoob> AlexBO: in a terminal. sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd*  *=> for example c, if your cdrom drive is hdc
<dylan_> Screw this....switching back to Windows in 5 minutes.
<othernoob> AlexBO: sudo hdparm -v /dev/hd* to check whether DMA is enabled or not
<m0biu5> anyone know why thunderbird isnt packaged with ubuntu?
<dj28> it uses evolution by default i think
<dj28> you can apt-get it
<m0biu5> i know, im just curious dj28
<dj28> i guess someone had a preference for evolution ;)
<martigan> thunderbird keeps hanging here.. got 53000 new emails but it's to much to handle i think on a 1.8 with 1 gb ram :P
<m0biu5> guess so =P
<m0biu5> 53K?
<m0biu5> holy smack..
<sJaM> no othernoob according to bittorrent it uses default from 6881 to 6999
<othernoob> martigan: 53000 new emails= and you actually want them??
<sJaM> but azureus only uses 1 port Heimdall so just choose a port and opne that one
<martigan> hehe not checked that box for a long time ;)
<othernoob> a very long time indeed
<m0biu5> is that your ISP email?
<martigan> no
<martigan> company one hehe
<m0biu5> ouch.
<Heimdall> othernoob, you know something about azureus ports ?
<AlexBO> othernoob: why are you used the '1' option?
<othernoob> AlexBO: what?
<martigan> ill try to remove most of the spam trough webmail now ;)
<othernoob> Heimdall: not that much
<m0biu5> Before - 53K, after, 42.
<martigan> proberly yes
<AlexBO> othernoob:sorry. why have you used -d1 (one) and not only -d?
<Jonex> How do I remove all files ending with .html in a folder and it's subfolders?
<m0biu5> my problem with thunderbird is that it wont let me change any of the settings for the default account - it quietly crashes.. I tried to export my stuff from windows a few months ago when I switched..
<m0biu5> it didnt go so well =/
<othernoob> AlexBO: because you have to set DMA to 1
<martigan> but still a bad thing it lets thunderbird crash :P
<othernoob> AlexBO: 1= on, 0=off
<Heimdall> othernoob, this is odd, I have openned all ports both tcp and udp between 6881 and 6889, but it is still not downloading
<martigan> it can poll the mail but you cant select the folder incoming afte rthat ;)
<othernoob> Heimdall: have you tried a different torrent?
<Heimdall> othernoob, sJaM has tried the torrent, it works
<sJaM> nothing wrong with the torrent
<sJaM> I can download on with bittorrent
<AlexBO> othernoob: okey. in the manual it wasn't so clear. thank you
<sJaM> something that has todo with azureus
<othernoob> AlexBO: you're welcome
<sJaM> because shields up shows that port as open
<Heimdall> yes, azureus too
<othernoob> sJaM: i use Azureus and have yet to encounter a problem.
<Heimdall> no pb for the ports...
<sJaM> well here you have
<sJaM> I using bittorrent
<Heimdall> othernoob, so, a torrent is not downloading, red head, what would you do ?
<othernoob> Heimdall: so you're not connecting to any peers/seeds?
<AlexBO> othernoob: have i to modificate hdparm.conf?
<Heimdall> othernoob, indeed
<othernoob> Heimdall: first i'd check whether this is the only torrent with that problem
<othernoob> AlexBO: it wouldn't hurt
<vertex> remember that bittornado conflicts with bittorrent and therefore both of them should *not* be installed at the same time
<AlexBO> othernoob:okey.thanks
<Heimdall> othernoob, it is not... same pb with another torrent
<Heimdall> othernoob, and sJaM  has no pb with the torrent, must be something else
<othernoob> Heimdall: then i'd assume that it's a problem with your settings
<othernoob> and/or connection
<bigfoot1> hello, where can i get more fonts for ubuntu, for use in word processing?
<Heimdall> othernoob, possible but I don't know then
<Heimdall> othernoob, the port in option/connection is set to 6889
<Heimdall> and this one is openned.. so... probably not that too
<othernoob> Heimdall: weird..tried a diff port?
<Heimdall> yes
<othernoob> weird indeed
<Heimdall> .. :'(
<othernoob> Heimdall: does your ISP block these ports?
<blacksky> has anyone got Flash working? The hoary-extra source in my sources.list, is being ignored.
<sJaM> no
<sJaM> Shields up display them as open
<sJaM> Jul 16 14:32:44 Heimdall        6889
<sJaM> Jul 16 14:32:44 Heimdall        OPEN!   Unknown Protocol for this port
<othernoob> mmh..
<Proteque> is the ppc-installer capable of resizing partitions like the x86-install?
<Heimdall> [15:14:11]  Not monitoring 'filename': tracker available (announce: http://centraltracker.org:81/announce)
<Heimdall> what does it mean ???
<Raptoid> d14:failure reason56:unsupported tracker protocol, please upgrade your cliente
<Heimdall> yes I know
<Heimdall> but what does it mean too ??
<othernoob> Heimdall: well, have you updated your client?
<Heimdall> you mean azureus?
<othernoob> yes
<Heimdall> in the help menu there is check for update ok ?
<Heimdall> i click on it but nothing appears... I assume this means there is no update
<othernoob> what version do you have
<Heimdall> 2.3.0.4
<nagual> Hello. I have hoary main in sources.list, i have a p 4 (3 gig) with two satas, 512 meg ram, an ati radeon 9800 se with 256 megs of ram, and when i install either linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 or linux-image-2.6.11-1-686-smp my computer hangs just when my machine is about to finnish loading gnome (i have logged in to user account, and its just about to populate the buttons in the wm)
<to|m> someone an idea why my rythmbox don't have mp3 suppoert. NO mp3 plugin installed? Where to get it?
<othernoob> 2.3.0.4 is the latest.
<nagual> maybe i should try linux-image-2.6.11-1-386
<Proteque> noone tested the ppc-installer?
<othernoob> Heimdall: tried a different torrent-client?
<Heimdall> othernoob, this is not a solution, I won't try a different client each time I have a pb ... :-/
<othernoob> Heimdall: sure, but it'd eliminate the possible causes ;)
<Heimdall> what other good client to you suggest me ?
<onkarshinde> I have some custom keys on my keyboard (Compaq). How do I make them usable in Ubuntu?
<othernoob> what's sJaM using Heimdall ?
<Heimdall> original bittorent client
<Heimdall> http://www.bittorrent.com/  <<=== from here I suppose
<sJaM> don't know
<sJaM> the one from Bram
<sJaM> apt-get install bittorrent bittorrent-gui
<othernoob> well, that or bittornado then..both available in the repos
<qt2> Heimdall, that only shows up when the tracker isnt available...
<Heimdall> qt2,  ?
<Heimdall> what is 'that' ?
<qt2> that errror...
<Heimdall> but it tells it is available
<Heimdall> and sJaM can dl it
<othernoob> qt2: if the tracker wasn't available it'd at least go to dht and most likely find someone
<onkarshinde> I have some custom keys on my keyboard (Compaq). How do I make them usable in Ubuntu?
<seeker> Is there something in Kubuntu that overides the bios? I'm wanting to start over and reload ubuntu but now my computer won't boot from cd anymore.
<scanwinder> on my old 166 laptop, i have ubuntu installed and im using fluxbox, it takes forever to open up fluxbox, is there anything i can do to speed it up?
<qt2> othernoob, http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:KqZ-WFdo6jkJ:sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php%3Fforum_id%3D40629%26style%3Dflat%26viewday%3D6%26viewmonth%3D200503+%22Not+monitoring%22+%22tracker+available%22&hl=en&client=firefox
<AlexBO> othernoob: it doesn't work.it's slow
<A[D] minS> AlexBO, same with me :) .... slooooooooooow
<onkarshinde> I have some custom keys on my keyboard (Compaq). How do I make them usable in Ubuntu?
<A[D] minS> but kde much better
<Heimdall> sJaM, your bittorent software works
<AlexBO> A[D] minS:i hate kde.sloooooow
<Heimdall> download is active :/
<Heimdall> i don't understand
<A[D] minS> looooool
<ara> Hi.. Does anyone know anything about having problems burning CDs in Hoary?
<qt2> othernoob, read the code ;)
<qt2> ara, what sort of problem?
<AlexBO> othernoob: i understand. it extract and decodified at the same time.that's why.bye
<othernoob> qt2: heh, a bit too much to read ;)
<onkarshinde> I have some custom keys on my keyboard (Compaq). How do I make them usable in Ubuntu?
<othernoob> AlexBO: okay i guess
<Garrison> Anyone have an nForce2 kernel-config I could have?
<qt2> othernoob, heh, the parts that pertain to the problem are highlighted thanks to google... ;)
<ara> Trying to burn from Nautilus gives an error asking for a blank CD to be inserted, even when the CD is blank. Tried lots of different disks.
<qt2> othernoob, a bit more than halfway down the webpage. ;)
<Heimdall> sJaM, your client is a little obscure :)
<dmk> okeanos, have you tried selecting the compaq keyboards from System - Preferences - Keyboards
<onkarshinde> Will seamonkey (new unofficial mozilla suite) ever make to Hoary repositories?
<sJaM> no it isn't
<yuacht> where can i get cool fonts for ubuntu?
<sJaM> depends on what your using
<sJaM> I always use
<dmk> sorry okeanos, I meant onkarshinde ;-)
<Heimdall> sJaM, where are parameters options ?
<sJaM> btdownloadcurses
<sJaM> look mom, without x hehe
<sJaM> just run without any arguments
<Heimdall> hum... :)
<Heimdall> it has shown that my pb came from azureus, certainly a configuration pb... :-/
<sJaM> not many options
<sJaM> that's why bittornado has his existense right
<ara> qt2, any ideas?
<qt2> ara, not really.
<qt2> ara, although, i'm a bit sidetracked.
<Heimdall> bittornado, another client ??
<ara> That makes two of us then ;)
<sJaM> forked from bittorrent
<sJaM> with more options
<Heimdall> I heard that azureus was the best to have .?
<sJaM> yes
<sJaM> it is one (if it isn't the best) of the best bt clients
<sJaM> BitComet seems to gain popularity though
<sJaM> but I only use it once in a while
<sJaM> and java and linux doesn't play well together
<Heimdall> hum, well it would be cool if it could work :)
<sJaM> idd
<other|study> sJaM: why doesn't java and linux play well together?
<sJaM> don't know
<sJaM> you think they are ?
<lsuactiafner>  CTCP PING reply from lsuactiafner: 577.568 seconds
<lsuactiafner> heh that rocked
<other|study> sJaM: linux has little to do with java.
<qt2> Heimdall, perhaps you should try #azureus to solve your azureus issue?
<frodo2441> i'm back i gone to ubuntu and now i have a short log of what i get with pon
<sJaM> and tell that your port is open
<qt2> Bitcomet sucks majorly by the way, and java and linux play fine together.
<sJaM> and that you can download with bittorrent
<lsuactiafner> sJaM : linux + java does play well?
<Heimdall> qt2, oh i didn't know it exist
<Heimdall> :)
<qt2> Heimdall, ;)
<lsuactiafner> never had problems with java in linux
<sJaM> I had
<onkarshinde> Which java is best for linuz? Sun, IBM or the one that is in repos?
<Heimdall> qt2, #azureus-users is better I think
<dj28> java works great in linux. i do a lot of development with it
<to0om> me too
<lsuactiafner> onkarshinde : sun
<sJaM> well if you compare with python
<other|study> java works "great" on any system..
<lsuactiafner> sun made java. i will trust the offical keepers of java to develop java
<Sean___> hey
<dj28> onkarshinde: ibm's version isn't fully compliant
<sJaM> I don't like java very much :D
<dj28> it will not work with a lot of apps
<dj28> use sun's
<other|study> sJaM: java is the same on every machine..you can't compare it to another language that easily. and if you do, why not compare it with ruby instead :p
<blacksky> arggh, this is driving me nuts. Why are some of the sources in my /etc/apt/sources.list getting ignored (Ign:)?
<hume> hi...i am trying to make a pxe installation of ubuntu, but cannot get the pxe boot to work - anyone knows how the tftpboot folder are to look like?
<sJaM> well because bittorrent is made in python and azureus in java
<onkarshinde> Hey anybody of you have tried project looking glass?
<Sean___> are there any tweaks for ubuntu/gnome that lets you make a window "Always on top"?
<bigfoot1> I found some great .ttf fonts on the internet. In what folder should I put them, in order for my PC (and openoffice) to recognize these new fonts?
<sJaM> you can do it with every window onkarshinde
<sJaM> sorry
<sJaM> you can do it with every window Sean___
<sJaM> just click on the icon
<other|study> sJaM: well, java is a shitty language. but that has absolutely nothing to do with linux
<Sean___> oh :P
<linukso> bigfoot1: ~/.fonts
<anto9us> Sean___: just right click the title bar and select on top
<Sean___> ok
<Sean___> thanks :P
<bigfoot1> linukso, i'm afraid i don't have that folder. I can't find it in nautilus (file explorer)... 8-(
<martigan> hi
<onkarshinde> other|study: What maked you think java is shit?
<sJaM> othernoob, well perhaps it is just my linux that doesn't work nice with java
<linukso> bigfoot1: create it
<sJaM> because everythings has to be OOP
<bigfoot1> linukso, you mean these new fonts will not be in the folder that has all the old/pre-installed fonts?
<martigan> someone could help me? gnome isnt starting up anymore it hangs right after login, i removed some sound modules and added some, has to do with it :S?
<other|study> onkarshinde: google for "why i hate java" and you'll find the answers ;)
<lsuactiafner> martigan : my guess is you removed the video driver module lol
<anto9us> I hate java
<linukso> bigfoot1: if you put the fonts in there, they should show up everywhere
<martigan> nah dont think the video drivers :P
<onkarshinde> IMHO java has made lot of contribution to internet
<dj28> they've made a lot of contributions to linux by merely porting it..
<other|study> sJaM: ruby is OOP as well and better at it than java :p
<Discipulus> Java? Yea.
<bigfoot1> linukso, As a newbie, i'm just wondering: is this the usual way of installing new fonts? Don't new fonts belong in the same folder as old fonts?
<sJaM> well I like python
<sJaM> because you can go either way
<martigan> how do i start the gnome sound server i think that is what missing
<Discipulus> Java, IMHO, is the only TRULY portable programming language
<sJaM> no
<Discipulus> I'm not saying it's a good language or a bad language, but it does what it was meant to do
<linukso> bigfoot1: fonts available to all users are in /usr/share/fonts/
<sJaM> it was ment for multimedia on the internet
<linukso> bigfoot1: but you can add personal fonts by putting them in ~/.fonts
<linukso> bigfoot1: ~ == you home folder
<bigfoot1> linukso, I'm the only user on my computer. No one else uses my computer.
<linukso> bigfoot1: then just put them in you personal font folder. If you open fonts:/// in nautilus, they should show up.
<sJaM> java isn't very portable because it is not nice to install java on linux
<bigfoot1> linukso, do i have to run a command in terminal afterwards?
<dj28> sJaM: what in the world are you talking about? it installs on linux just as easily as windows
<sJaM> I think C is also very portable
<other|study> sJaM: what are you talking about? java is easily installed.
<sJaM> just compile it on the os itself
<anto9us> you can't get more portable than an application server
<linukso> bigfoot1: nope
<sJaM> on linux things can be easier installed than on windows
<sJaM> imho
<sJaM> if atp provides is
<thenuke_> sJaM: depends on a thing :)
<djp> Discipulus: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<sJaM> apt
<bigfoot1> linukso, if i have a visitor to my home, coming for a vacation, and i create a user account for him, will he be able to use these fonts, too?
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<thenuke_> sJaM: right
<other|study> sJaM: and yet you have problems with java?
<sJaM> yes, finding the wiki
<lsuactiafner> installin java on windows took me weeks to fing the line to allow java to be run from anywhere
<sJaM> clicking on the link
<leroj> what do i need to play .wmv?
<sJaM> following instructions
<dj28> ah yes, the windows path file
<other|study> leroj: w32codecs
<dj28> worst idea ever
<leroj> thanks
<sJaM> spoiled ?
<sJaM> don't know
<anto9us> I abondoned java and decided to go with postgresql and zope, much better solution, java is a nightmare in comparison
<linukso> bigfoot1: nope, then you should put in /usr/share/fonts/
<sJaM> zope is python
<dj28> anto9us: no complaints here. zope is one of the best frameworks ever
<dj28> but i like both python and java ;)
<sJaM> jython
<Bramme> can someone give me the name of a nice RSS reader for gnome with an intergrated browser?
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 re your earlier question, you can use ANY truetype fonts.  they go on ~/.fonts
<dj28> Bramme: firefox ;)
<linukso> Bramme: blam or straw
<Bramme> thx
<bigfoot1> linukso,  so if i understand well, there's no good reason to selfishly put these new fonts in /fonts, correct? Or maybe you can tell me if there is a reason why one should choose to put fonts in /fonts, rather than in /usr/share/fonts, please.
<Bramme> dj28, that's a brower with an rss reader intergrated
<dj28> ah
<onkarshinde> Do I have to restart X after changing keyboard type?
<linukso> bigfoot1: the reason for putting them in ~/.fonts/ is that you might want extra fonts on a computer which you don't have root access on.
<bigfoot1> linukso, but in my case, since i have sudo access, i should just put new fonts into usr/share/fonts, correct?
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 if you put them in ~/.fonts, only YOU will have access, in /usr/share/fonts, everyone who uses the puter has access
<anto9us> speaking of portability, you guys, xul looks very interesting
<onkarshinde> What is exactly different in Ubuntu custom CD for HP laptop?
<bigfoot1> linukso, I'm at /usr/share/fonts, i see three sub-folders (truetype; type1; wine) and one file (fonts.cache-1). Do i put the new fonts in this folder, or in one of the 3 sub-folders?
<leroj> i am trying to insattl Mplayer, but i get this error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?. I tried apt-get update the the problem is still there
<Discipulus> djp, very interesting read, thank you
<linukso> bigfoot1: truetype
<bigfoot1> linukso, what's type1?
<linukso> bigfoot1: you might want to create a subfolder in truetype
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 there are many types of fonts, type1 are adobe style, i believe
<bigfoot1> linukso, what name should i give to this new subfolder i will create in truetype?
<leroj> i am trying to insattl Mplayer, but i get this error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?. I tried apt-get update the the problem is still there
<GHt> What do you think about Russia, friends?!
<lsuactiafner> ccache stats : cache hit 19618 : cache size 425.1 Mbytes : files in cache 24070 (:
<linukso> bigfoot1: type1 = postscript
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, i see.
<linukso> bigfoot1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_1_font
<linukso> bigfoot1: whateveryouwant :)
<scarlettecho> hi.  I'm trying to install the Opera browser but so far no luck.  Anyone here know how to do this successfully?
<bigfoot1> linukso, and i can put more than one font in this new folder? Or should i make a new subfolder for every new font i add?
<GHt> What do you think about Russia, my young friends?!
<anto9us> GHt: I've never been there but, in my experience, people are the same wherever you go
<bigfoot1> GHt, i think they are tall.
<linukso> bigfoot1: no no, just put all you own fonts in that folder
<bigfoot1> linukso, okie-dokie. 8-)
<GHt> anto9us it is interesting opinion
<other|study> scarlettecho: just download the .deb from opera.com and then sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<GHt> bigfoot1 but why do you think so???
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 linukso was suggesting some order to your font collection, you can have fonts directly under /truetype/ or in folders of descriptive names
<bigfoot1> GHt, i just heard that russion people are comparitively tall.
<leroj> i am trying to insattl Mplayer, but i get this error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?. I tried apt-get update the the problem is still there
<scarlettecho> otherstudy, the Opera website link won't work for me.  it says i have something set wrong in my cookies?  I'm using Firefox....
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, should one care about organizing their new fonts? is there a mess if we just put all new fonts into one folder?
<DaZjorz> heya
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<GHt> bigfoot1 but it's wrong because they are the same tall as other
<DaZjorz> I have a partitioning problem...
<kbrooks> ask
<leroj> i want some help :(
<other|study> leroj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<DaZjorz> how do I make /dev/hde1 my root, but still be able to boot
<leroj> i did that
<DaZjorz> I also have a /dev/hda btw
<anto9us> bigfoot1: I think that's true in comparison to Japanese people, not to Europeans though
<GHt> anto9us bingo!
<other|study> scarlettecho: then fix what's wrong with your cookies?
<bigfoot1> anto9us, i see. 8-)
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 some users like to keep the fonts they collect in some type of order (by d/l site, by style of font, etc) it is all up to you
<DaZjorz> someone who can help me with partitioning ?
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, i understand. 8-)
<GHt> anto9us and what do you think about threre communistic past??
<bigfoot1> i'm in the truetype folder, but i can't create a new folder. what's up?
* DaZjorz needs help !!!
<DaZjorz> yes i do
<yuacht> DaZjorz, what's the problem
<DaZjorz> partitioning
<DaZjorz> erm how do i make /dev/hde1 my root
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 any time you are not in your ~/  folder, you need root permission to write things
<DaZjorz> but still be able to boot ?
<anto9us> GHt: I don't think it was the communism that Marx and Engels wrote about
<linukso> bigfoot1: you need more power! sudo mkdir uber_fonts
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, how do i give myself permission?
<anto9us> GHt: it was elitist
<GHt> anto9us you are the smart man!!!!!! respect!
<bigfoot1> linukso, uber_fonts?
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 you can name it what you like, just use "sudo"
<linukso> bigfoot1: or whatever you want to name you fontfolder
<anto9us> GHt: well, thank you, I'm not as smart as I like to think I am though :)
<bigfoot1> can i work through nautilus (gui) rather than terminal to "powerfully" create a subfolder?
* DaZjorz still needs help :\
<troglodyt> DaZjorz , are you doing a fresh install?
<DaZjorz> yes
<linukso> bigfoot1: you can... but then you would have to start nautilus from a terminal with sudo.
<sJaM> yes you can bigfoot1
<DaZjorz> i dont need to save anything so partitioning is no problem
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 it is NOT advised you let nautilus have root priveleges (it can really mess up your user space)
<GHt> anto9us and can i dare to ask you where are you from??? and what do you think about Lenin???
<troglodyt> ok when you get to the partioning section, you just select hde and format it to ext3 and mount it as /
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, can it? in that case, i'll do the "sudo mkdir" method ,then.
<DaZjorz> no
<DaZjorz> if I make a partition on hde and mount it as
<DaZjorz> as /
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 learning the terminal is a good investment in time
<DaZjorz> then Linux won't boot
<Discipulus> DaZjorz, do you already have Linux installed?
<troglodyt> make a small /boot partiontion on hda then
<linukso> bigfoot1: terminal is a might friend not to be afraid of :)
<DaZjorz> Doscipulus: At the moment, yes, but I am gonna reinstall it cuz it doesnt work this way again
<bigfoot1> okay, i've made a subfolder. but now i can't paste the .ttf (true type font) into this new subfolder. Let me guess: i need more power again.?.?  What sudo command do i do?
<DaZjorz> Troglodyt: Won't work. It'll boot and say "Waiting for device /dev/hde1 to appear... Not Found"
<Discipulus> DaZjorz, you have to set the root partition at install time, you can't change it
<DaZjorz> Discipulus: I know, thats why i'm gonna reinstall
<troglodyt> what it hde1?  usb drive?
<anto9us> GHt: I'm from England, now living in Wales. A working class man working in IT. I think Lenin believed in democracy, I respect anyone who believes in that.
<DaZjorz> Everyone: I know how to do partitioning :\ i'm a noob but not such a big noob...
<Discipulus> DaZjorz, then reinstall and everything will be fine :-P
<DaZjorz> Everyone: Its just that if I make /dev/hde1 my root, then it won't boot anymore.
<linux-frodo24> i get disconnnected after connection
<Frafra> hi all
<DaZjorz> Discipulus: I tried that 3 times. Each a different way. Didn't work.
<DaZjorz> Frafra: Hi
<linux-frodo24> Jul 16 15:22:12 localhost pppd[15895] : No response to 4 echo-requests
<bigfoot1> linukso, naliothatwrk okay, i've made a subfolder. but now i can't paste the .ttf (true type font) into this new subfolder. Let me guess: i need more power again.?.?  What sudo command do i do?
<linux-frodo24> Jul 16 15:22:12 localhost pppd[15895] : Serial link appears to be disconnected.
<linux-frodo24> Jul 16 15:22:12 localhost pppd[15895] : Connect time 1.5 minutes.
<linux-frodo24> Jul 16 15:22:12 localhost pppd[15895] : Sent 4368 bytes, received 4804 bytes.
<linux-frodo24> Jul 16 15:22:12 localhost pppd[15895] : Connection terminated.
<linux-frodo24> Jul 16 15:22:13 localhost pppd[15895] : Hangup (SIGHUP)
<Frafra> i've 20 *.wav
<kbrooks> linux-frodo24, HEY!
<Discipulus> linukso, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Discipulus> er
<linux-frodo24> yes?
<Frafra> i must write they in a audio cd using shell
<DaZjorz> Linux-frodo24: isn't there some paste channel for that
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 use the "cp" command with sudo  (in a terminal, type "man cp" for basic usage)
<kbrooks> don't flood the channel please. linux-frodo24
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, , paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<linux-frodo24> what is that?
<kbrooks> pastebin
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, problem with the phoneline, there's either static on the line or the phone company terminated it
<linux-frodo24> how i use?
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, is there a way to give my new subfolder write/copy permission? and is it safe?
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, but I'll bet on the first one ;-)
<linukso> bigfoot1: sudo mv ~/folderwhereyoudownloadedthefont/*.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/fontfolder
<lsuactiafner> linux-frodo24 : or a network specific modem
<DaZjorz> Everyone: If I just set my /dev/hde1 to format and mount it to /, then Linux won't boot
<kbrooks> why?
<tzafrir_home> I'm testing ubuntu 5.04 . I've added universe through the graphical sources list management.
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, out of the 7 years I've had dial-up I've seen that problem many times, and it's never been my modem.
<kbrooks> tzafrir_home, and?
<DaZjorz> kbrooks: why was to me ?
<linux-frodo24> but windows works and mdk
<tzafrir_home> An update went well, but now I have tons of unmet dependencies (apt-cache -i unmet)
<kbrooks> DaZjorz, yes
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, it isn't the OS or the modem, it's the phone line, there's nothing you can do
<troglodyt> DaZjorz is hde a IDE drive?  where aer you putting grub?
<tzafrir_home> e.g: Package python-imdbpy version 1.8-0.1 has an unmet dep:
<tzafrir_home>  Depends: python (< 2.4)
<tzafrir_home> P
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, is it a recurring error or is this the first time?
<linux-frodo24> but wht works for win and mdk?
<naliothatwrk> bigfoot1 the permissions are the filesystem the way they are for security reasons (malicious code, malicious people, etc)
<linux-frodo24> if is phoneline?
<Proteque> Does the ppc-install support resize of partitions?
<DaZjorz> Troglodyt: /dev/hde is an IDE drive behind a controller. GRUB is in /dev/hda (MBR) but I don't know how to set up it to boot /dev/hde1
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, there is static on your phone line!!!
<naliothatwrk> Proteque it should, yes
<Proteque> naliothatwrk: thanx :)
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, doesn't mean there's static on it 24/7, maybe when you connect from windows the phone line's clear?
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, my suggetsion: get DSL or Cable :-P
<kbrooks> Discipulus, no no no
<Psystorm> I'm a total noob to Linux and can't figure out how to view my NTFS-filesystem partitions with ubuntu.
<kbrooks> NO
<tzafrir_home> where should I find the package "python" (version < 2.4) ?
<Discipulus> kbrooks, are you telling me I'm wrong?
<sJaM> it is simple DaZjorz
<kbrooks> Discipulus, yes.
<pw2subz> hi
<sJaM> instead of setup (hd0)
<naliothatwrk> !info python2.4
<lsuactiafner> tzafrir_home : apt-cache search python
<ubotu> python2.4: (An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4)), section python, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0 (hoary), Packaged size: 2716 kB, Installed size: 9116 kB
<DaZjorz> sJaM: how ?
<sJaM> you use setup (hd4,1)
<Psystorm> Can anyone help me?
<sJaM> if you install via grub shell
<Discipulus> kbrooks, umm, I work for a dial-up ISP, I know what I'm talking about....
<tzafrir_home> lsuactiafner, apt here reports broken dependencies
<lsuactiafner> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.0-0c19.20030512-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1352 kB, Installed size: 6232 kB
<naliothatwrk> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<DaZjorz> sJaM: so I just type setup (hd4,1) ?
<sJaM> well
<DaZjorz> sJaM: i'll try now
<sJaM> no
<naliothatwrk> Psystorm read what ubotu said re ntfs
<sJaM> hehe
<DaZjorz> k
<sJaM> first you do
<frodo2441> damn net
<sJaM> a root
<Psystorm> ?
<DaZjorz> sJaM: i'm in the grub shell.
<sJaM> wait a sec
<tzafrir_home> lsuactiafner, I originally simply wanted to install icewm. I added the universe soruces for that.
<Psystorm> I didn't want to resize my NTFS partition, I wanted to view it.
<bigfoot1> linux-frodo24, thank you!
<sJaM> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<leroj> i still can't get Mplayer to work
<DaZjorz> sJaM: Private conversation please? I can't see anything.
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, thank you/ arigato
<sJaM> ok
<linukso> Psystorm: did you search for ntfs in synaptic? There are tools there...
<naliothatwrk> Psystorm if you d/l that script, it'll mount your nfts read-only
<bigfoot1> maggotbrain, why that nickname? 8-)
<lsuactiafner> apt-get instal icewm shoudl work..
<Psystorm> Aha, doesn't tell me much, I'm a total beginner.
<pink_maggit> hehe
<pink_maggit> my other irc nickname
<Discipulus> linux-frodo24, it's the phone line, I'll bet a million dollars on it, I'll guarantee it.
<linukso> Psystorm: synaptic is in the System-> Admin menu in the top left corner.
<pink_maggit> i think its a network specific modem now authentication properly against the isp...
<Psystorm> Yeah, I searched it.
<bigfoot1> linukso, naliothatwrk i don't see these new fonts in openoffice version 1. Do i have to restart openoffice?
<Psystorm> I think I need libntfs5, right?
<linukso> bigfoot1: hm, try to log in and out...
<frodo2441> so i call my isp since nobody call help me?
<frodo2441> or i go back to mdk ?
<frodo2441> anyone reads me?
<kbrooks> frodo2441, yesq i read u
<kbrooks> frodo2441, call your isp
<frodo2441> ok
<kbrooks> frodo2441, say that the phone line is going static
<wise> anyone has ubm?
<tzafrir_home> my sources.list is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/621 .  apt-cache -i unmet produces 130 lines
<lsuactiafner> tzafrir_home : have you run apt-get update recently?
<tzafrir_home> lsuactiafner, yup. verified it
<tzafrir_home> lsuactiafner, this is a fresh install, BTW
<bigfoot1> how can i see all the characters/symbols that a truetypefont file offers?
<Psystorm> I now executed the script and installed libntfs5, so where can I find my ntfs partitions?
<lsuactiafner> tzafrir_home : apt-get check
<dam> ubuntu guide?
<tzafrir_home> lsuactiafner, returned no error. Problem persists
<Discipulus> dam, don't use ubuntu guide
<dam> where is wiki?
<Discipulus> dam, wiki.ubuntu.com
<dam> what ver should firefox be?
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<Discipulus> 1.0.4
<dam> mine is 1.0.2
<tzafrir_home> hmmm... not exactly. Still tons of unmet dependencies. but I seem to be able to install icewm
<dam> synatptic didnt update it
<Discipulus> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is probably version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Discipulus> backported = binary patch
<Discipulus> it says 1.0.2, but it's 1.0.4
<dam> im getting errors when i try to bookmark pages in firefpx
<lsuactiafner> tzafrir_home : run synaptic see if it helps in anyway
<Discipulus> what error?
<lsuactiafner> tho i'm just guessin now, dont know much about apt-get since i compile from source
<dam> na its working now, reboot musta fixed it
<lsuactiafner> apt-get build-dep icewm but thats not really what you are supposed to run
<dam> got error on openoffice
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, compile from source and use checkinstall ?
<Discipulus> dam, what error?
<dam> couldnt copy it. im doing it again. 12 minutes remainging
<lsuactiafner> Discipulus : scripts i have to automate cvs + installation
<bigfoot1> a website offers a font in three formats: mac ttf; mac ps1; pc ttf. Which one should i get?
<dam> skype can run on ubuntu?
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, ah, alright
<Discipulus> dam, yes
<Discipulus> dam, is the error something about an md5sum mismatch?
<Bols> Discipulus, and what about firefox 1.0.5? it has been released 3 days ago...
<dam> yer. dats it
<Discipulus> Bols, Ubuntu Hoary Repos are only updated on security fixes
<Discipulus> !usrepos
<ubotu> methinks usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Discipulus> dam, ubotu methinks usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bols> Discipulus, 1.0.5 version is a security fixes version...
<linux-frodo24> my isp has no support for linux
<dam> not many in .au do.
<bigfoot1> naliothatwrk, linukso: a website offers a font in three formats: mac ttf; mac ps1; pc ttf. Which one should i get?
<Garrison> bigfoot1; pc ttf
<bigfoot1> Garrison, thanks. just wondering. mac fonts won't work?
<dam> Discipulus, http://au.archive.ubuntu.com is what i have. should i still change it?
<Garrison> Id' just think PC fonts would be better. You know.. PC .. MAC? lol, I'd go PC just to be safe.
<psybafire> is it possible to play games that usually run in windows, on ubantu?
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> well, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Garrison> !tell psybafire about wine
<kbrooks> !firefox =~ s/4/5
<ubotu> kbrooks: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kbrooks> firefox =~ s/4/5
<kbrooks> ubotu, firefox =~ s/4/5
<kbrooks> ubotu, firefox =~ s/4/5/
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<Garrison> psybafire; google for wine and cedega
<kbrooks> ubotu, firefox
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox is version 1.0.5 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<psybafire> thanks, ill do that now.
<kbrooks> ubotu, firefox =~ s/5/4/
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<Garrison> someone knows perl substitution
<ramblingturtle23> I cant'
<kbrooks> Garrison, s/// is not specific to perl.
<Garrison> =~ s/Garrison/The.Craz3d(.*)/ig
<ramblingturtle23> i cant get firefox extensions to install and the work around doesn't seem to work at all. Anybody with any suggestions on how to get extensions working
<sls> does any on know how to get swedish support in evloution?
<kbrooks> ramblingturtle23,
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<kbrooks> ^^^^ this?
<dam> my general.useragent.vendorSub had value of 1.0
<ramblingturtle23> ubotu- i did that but had to change it to what is now version 1.0.5 and that work around is not working
<kbrooks> ramblingturtle23, 1.0.4
<kbrooks> ramblingturtle23, he is a BOT!
<Discipulus> ramblingturtle23, he's a bot dude
<AlexBO> Hello!I've just downloaded with synaptic an issue of linux gazzette.how can i see it?
<ramblingturtle23> kbrooks, a bot dude? what does that mean
<Discipulus> AlexBO, /usr/share/doc if I believe
<Discipulus> ramblingturtle23, a bot as in a robot
<kbrooks> ramblingturtle23, i didnt say that!
<Garrison> "he ert a program"
<ramblingturtle23> kbrooks. sorry this is still all a little new to me
<Chrischan> whos a bot? :o)
<ramblingturtle23> ok if there is no work around to make version 1.0.4 seem like 1.0.5 then how would i install a tar in ubuntu?
<Chrischan> ramblingturtle23, first, i would extract it and watch out for a INSTALL.TXT or README.TXT
<lsuactiafner> !firefox
<ubotu> methinks firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<lsuactiafner> !info firefox
<lsuactiafner> ramblingturtle23 : you can create a chroot of another idstribution iwth a more recent versin of glibc to run 1.0.5 from mozilla
<AlexBO> Discipulus: for the next time, where i can find informations like this of an installed programs?
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner!
<Discipulus> AlexBO, Not really sure, hold on, I'll figure it out
<kbrooks> don't give confusing advice!
<lsuactiafner> thats not confusing..
<ramblingturtle23> ubotu, i have tried this but now the newest version is 1.0.5 and it seems if you don't have this version installed you cant download extensions. That work around dosn't work for me right now because i have 1.0.4 installed already
<ubotu> ramblingturtle23: what are you talking about?
<lsuactiafner> "1.0.2" to "1.0.5" aint confusing.. and the chroot is a very good idea for a more experienced user..
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner, not for a newb!
<lsuactiafner> ramblingturtle23 : type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.5"
<lsuactiafner> he might not be a n00b
<AlexBO> Discipulus:ok
<Discipulus> hmm
<Discipulus> I'm not entirely sure
<Discipulus> someone else in here might know though
<ramblingturtle23> Ok my general.useragent.vendorcommet is changed from version 1.0.4 to 1.0.5 but i can still not download extensions
<chrissturm> hey, how can i override my nickname for some networks in x-chat?
<Discipulus> ramblingturtle23,  you don't need the latest versions
<Discipulus> ramblingturtle23, if you wanted the latest of everything then I'd say use Breezy, but that isn't a good suggestion for a n00b
<kbrooks> ramblingturtle23, vendorSun
<kbrooks> sub
<Discipulus> !firefox
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<kbrooks> Sub
<troglodyt> general.useragent.vendorSub not .vendorcomment
<kbrooks> not comment
<Discipulus> heh
<Discipulus> ramblingturtle23, download extensions or install extensions?
<kbrooks> ubotu, firefox =~ s/firefox/firefox on warty/
<ubotu> kbrooks: that doesn't contain 'firefox'
<Discipulus> ramblingturtle23, because if you can't download them then the problem isn't firefox
<kbrooks> ubotu, !firefox =~ s/firefox/firefox on warty/
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called '!firefox', kbrooks
<kbrooks> ubotu, firefox =~ s/firefox is/firefox on warty is/
<ubotu> kbrooks: that doesn't contain 'firefox is'
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is, like, version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<kbrooks> lol.
<Discipulus> !firefox
<kbrooks> ubotu, forget firefox
<ubotu> kbrooks: i forgot firefox
<Discipulus> ubotu, tell me about ubuntuguide
<ramblingturtle23> kbrooks, THANK YOU! that was the hole problem right there i will make a note of that for future reference. Extension can now be installed
<kbrooks> ubotu, firefox is <reply> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<Discipulus> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<kbrooks> Changed.
<troglodyt> make it to 1.0,.5 now
<chrissturm> what software does ubotu run?
<Discipulus> what lang is ubotu in?
<lsuactiafner> ubotu is a chinese kid working for us
<ubotu> I don't know, lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> yes you do ubotu think back deep inside you know its true..
<sls> does anyone know how to enable multilanguage support in gnome?
<sls> e.g. Frenc, Swedish?
<sls> French that was...
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu-fr or something
<ramblingturtle23> anybody know if ubuntu is working on a control center for the next release?
<Kyral> GNOME Control Center
<Kyral> already there :P
<Raptoid> whats uninstall *.deb files ?
<lsuactiafner> dpkg -r
<sls> Raptoid: apt-get remove "packagename"
<lsuactiafner> or that..
<chrissturm> is there another option to refresh the menus after installing an app than killall gnome-panel?
<dam> Discipulus, now up to date.
<dam> cann anyone recommend some good fax software for ubuntu? external modem. tested and worked on knoppix
<nightswim> hylafax?
<AlexBO> hello!i've just downloaded the package "lg-all" for all issues of linux gazette, but it lacks of the last nine! the most up2date lg that i've got is the 107, but the last is the 116!how can it be?
<_one_> jst is
<_one_> i gues
<mjkelly93> anyone have a sec to help me get fglrx working, i have it installed and everything but when i set it as a driver and restart, X hangs?
<_one_> maybe i used to do alot of fglrx driver compiles/installs
<mjkelly93> thatd be great
<_one_> pm me
<gigaclon> I keep getting MD5 mismatch when downloading some packages
<mjkelly93> in ur sources.list      remove the "us." from all the archives
<gigaclon> ok
<leroj> i have removed us. from all archives, now i can't get any updates :S
<delire> mjkelly93: i built the latest fglrx against a 2.6.12 kernel i compiled and it also hangs. 2.6.10 is fine. i haven't had time to look into it.
<kbrooks> apt-get update
<kbrooks> !usarchive
<ubotu> I don't know, kbrooks
<mjkelly93> really delire?
<leroj> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<leroj> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<delire> mjkelly93: what kernel are you?
<mjkelly93> im runni 2.6.10-5-386 tho, just the default kernel
<delire> leroj: are you root? and or are you running an apt-get process elsewhere?
<leroj> hmm
<delire> leroj: sudo apt-get update
<qt2> <.<;
<kbrooks> ubotu, usarchive is <reply> us.archive is broken. Edit your sources.list and remove the "us." in front of ALL archives. Then YOU MUST sudo apt-get update, and everything will work.
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<lsuactiafner>    <pairo> you know you're doomed when you have to whois your domain registrar ID to find out your own phone number
<lsuactiafner> lol
<AlexBO> hello!i've just downloaded the package "lg-all" for all issues of linux gazette, but it lacks of the last nine! the most up2date lg that i've got is the 107, but the last is the 116!how can it be?
<kbrooks> !usarchive
<ubotu> us.archive is broken. Edit your sources.list and remove the "us." in front of ALL archives. Then YOU MUST sudo apt-get update, and everything will work.
<mjkelly93> leroj, when i run a modprobe, i dont get any errors like i used to so i think tis installed
<delire> AlexBO: i don't know why this is, perhaps the maintainer is being slack.
<kbrooks> ubotu, usarchive =~ s/work/work as normal with no md5sum errors!/
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<kbrooks> ubotu, usarchive
<ubotu> us.archive is broken. Edit your sources.list and remove the "us." in front of ALL archives. Then YOU MUST sudo apt-get update, and everything will work as normal with no md5sum errors!.
<Novice> i just installed ubuntu and on restart it gives me error 17: unable to mount
<AlexBO> ubotu: are you writing to me?
<ubotu> AlexBO: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Novice> any workarounds
<kbrooks> ubotu, usarchive =~ s/!\././
<ubotu> kbrooks: that doesn't contain '!\.'
<kbrooks> ubotu, usarchive =~ s/!//
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<delire> AlexBO: ubotu is a bot
<kbrooks> ubotu, usarchive
<ubotu> us.archive is broken. Edit your sources.list and remove the "us." in front of ALL archives. Then YOU MUST sudo apt-get update, and everything will work as normal with no md5sum errors.
<kbrooks> okay.
<kbrooks> brb
<ed1t> ubotu, usarchive
<delire> kbrooks: hehe
<AlexBO> delire: well...so how can i downloaded them with synaptic?
<delire> AlexBO: i doubt you can, as i said it's more likely the package maintainer hasn't added recent issues.
<AlexBO> delire: he forgot ONE YEAR!!!
<delire> AlexBO: think of it in the context of seoftware, he's a version or two behind ;)
<delire> s/seoftware/software
<Novice> HEY can ANYONE help me with this installation issue
<delire> AlexBO: yes, it's not good, send him an email.
<delire> Novice: so you just installed it fine and then on reboot you receive this error?
<AlexBO> delire: well, who is him?
<Novice> yes
<lsuactiafner> Novice : means the kernel ubuntu installed by default doesnt recognise your hard disk..
<lsuactiafner> i had the same problem and i had to make my own kernel..
<delire> Novice: sometimes you have to be patient to receive help - especially while others are being helped.
<Novice> ok
<delire> lsuactiafner: ouch!
<delire> Novice: what architecture? is it a SATA disk?
<Novice> but i think its grub error, kernel is not in picture yet
* delire has never heard of this with Ubuntu.
<Novice> pc pentium 3 IDE
<lsuactiafner> delire : had to find a gentoo 64bit box on the net, make a kernel, install the kernel from a slackware disk (:
<delire> Novice: right. i would use the LiveCD, if you have it handy.
<AlexBO> delire: i've found his e-mail.thanks
<delire> lsuactiafner: jesus..
<delire> AlexBO: no problem
<lsuactiafner> another reason why i make my own kernels..
<delire> AlexBO: this sort of thing is rare.
<Novice> i got its iso image with some magzine, thought of giving it a try, really dont have anything apart from tht iso image
<delire> lsuactiafner: yes but for new users ... ouch
<mjkelly93> Guys where should the driver fglrx.ko be located in my file tree to determine that its installed right?
<delire> Novice: it's a shame this has happened. do you have any other Linux LiveCD around?
<Novice> yes LFS
<delire> mjkelly93: if you can modprobe -l | grep fglrx.ko then it's in the right place. the next question is whether it's the version you want to be running  - have you install an fglrx driver before?
<delire> s/install/installed.
<jkka> I got my 20 Hoary CD's today
* DaZjorz had BOOTSTRAP ERROR: Installation to /target failed.
<jkka> gotta go spread em around
<jkka> 10 wartys were gone in couple of days
<delire> mjkelly93: FYI mine is in lib/modules/2.6.10/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
<mjkelly93> ok i found it in about 7 places
<mjkelly93> no i havent
<kritty> hello all.... anyone want to kelp with a wireless setup?
<mjkelly93> so is mine
<mjkelly93> cept the kernel number is diff
<delire> mjkelly93: if there is any fglrx in your module path (see above) then there's a problem.
<delire> mjkelly93: your module path begins here /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<mjkelly93> hmm   my module path....
<mjkelly93> ok hehe
<jcfreak> kritty: what part are you having a prob with?
<mjkelly93> yeah all of them are
<delire> where 'uname -r' outputs the current running kernel version.
<mjkelly93> yes yes   they all are
<Novice> ok i try with LFS LCD
<mjkelly93> theres 7 different copies in those /lib/modules/2.6.-10-5/kernel/drivers/videofglrx./ko
<kritty> jcfreak... I have no wep on and I want to use WPA
<_one_> K
<mjkelly93> theres 6 others     i'd cp and paste but it says not to
* DaZjorz had: BOOTSTRAP ERROR: Invalid Release File: No entry for Main/Binary~/Packages
<delire> mjkelly93: all of them? paste the output of 'updatedb && locate fglrx | grep $(uname -r)' into a pastebin.
<LinuxJones> kritty, have you seen the howto on the wiki ? >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<DaZjorz> HELP!!
<_one_> dont let newbs help newbs
<delire> mjkelly93: it will take a while.
<delire> mjkelly93: i want to be sure..
<LinuxJones> _one_, that's how you learn :)
<kritty> LInux Jones... thanks.... My husband did this install last night
* DaZjorz NEEDS HELP WITH HIS BOOTSTRAP ERROR....
<_one_> thats how u ruin things
<DaZjorz> ...
<DaZjorz> please
<mjkelly93> ok
<kbrooks> DaZjorz, ask
<kbrooks> DaZjorz, ask
<mjkelly93> its taking a while
<DaZjorz> kbrooks
<DaZjorz> look up
<DaZjorz> BOOTSTRAP EROR
<DaZjorz> Invalid release file
<DaZjorz> No entry for Main/binary~/Packages
<mjkelly93> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
<delire> DaZjorz: this happens when you do what?
<LinuxJones> kritty, don't get discouraged if your new to Linux wifi can be problimatic for many folks :)
<kbrooks> DaZjorz, breezy?
<mjkelly93> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/misc/video/fglrx.ko
<ACSpike> Are there non-free (possibly legally encumbered) packages in the universe repository?
<delire> kritty: congratulations!
<mjkelly93> theres alot more of them too
<DaZjorz> Delire: When I install
<DaZjorz> KBrooks: Breezy ?
<DaZjorz> ..?
<sJaM> gtg cu guys
<kbrooks> ACSpike, multiverse?
<delire> mjkelly93: paste the output of that command into a pastebin.
<DaZjorz> cu sJa<
<DaZjorz> M*
<delire> mjkelly93: pastebin.com
<mjkelly93> a pastebin..... hmm
<DaZjorz> Delire: it happens when I install.
<delire> DaZjorz: what were you doing before this error occurred?
<delire> DaZjorz: be honest ;)
<leroj> yay
<leroj> finally i have Mplayer
<DaZjorz> Erm, well, it was setupping, and it failed installing the kernel, but that happened before
<delire> leroj: ;)
<DaZjorz> so I did partitioning again and then setup
<DaZjorz> and this error appeared
<mjkelly93> ok all done
<delire> DaZjorz: hoary?
<DaZjorz> normally when I try to install base
<delire> mjkelly93: send me the URL
<DaZjorz> delire: no idea. i just ordered some cd's
<delire> DaZjorz: but you have been compiling a custom kernel.
<DaZjorz> delire: i think so though
<mjkelly93> http://pastebin.com/314476
<DaZjorz> delire: No I haven't.
<DaZjorz> Delire: I just inserted the CD.
<DaZjorz> and then installed
<kritty> THANKS!   My husband has been using ubuntu for 6 wks and I liked what i saw.  Just this wireless config is left.
<ACSpike> kbrooks: I'm asking about universe. I want to avoid installing patent encumbered software but some of the apps I need (tv card) are in universe.
<DaZjorz> and as normal, at 71%, it stops installing cuz kernel failed
<delire> DaZjorz: what architecture?
<DaZjorz> i386
<delire> kritty: yes, with certain cards it can be a pain. most work well however.
<mjkelly93> did that work delire ?
<DaZjorz> Delire: i386
<kritty> delire ... well it's working but I just want to secure it a little more and fine tune the flow
<SAM_theman> how do i change my resolution
<SAM_theman> Srry forgot to say hi
<DaZjorz> Delire: I'll reset the PC and run setup again.
<delire> kritty: ahah
<delire> DaZjorz: ok.. luck
<DaZjorz> ty
<SAM_theman> hmmm
<delire> mjkelly93: how did you install this fglrx?
<anto9us> SAM_theman: Hi, System | Preferences | Screen Resolution
<delire> mjkelly93: from the install method provided by the ATI site or the ubuntu package?
<SAM_theman> yeah i know
<mjkelly93> first i tried downloading the rpm version and using alien to change it to a deb from ati
<SAM_theman> it just gives me 640*800
<mjkelly93> then i tried ubuntu
<mjkelly93> uninstaleld ubuntu cuz it did nothing
<mjkelly93> then ran the SH script from ati
<dmoney> ok how do i play mp3s it says i need a plugin
<mjkelly93> and that one instaleld correctly
<dmoney> nforce 2 mobo
<anto9us> SAM_theman: then you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<delire> mjkelly93: when did you install it? '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko'
<mjkelly93> yesterday
<SAM_theman> hmmm my dad is using a ati card
<jcfreak> dmoney: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<delire> mjkelly93: sorry 'ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko'
<dmoney> someone pm i need some serious help
<delire> mjkelly93: is the date returned yesterday?
<mjkelly93> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 296521 2005-07-16 00:35 /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
<mjkelly93> actually early this morning hehe
<kritty> ath0 is my wireless card ... right?
<delire> mjkelly93: you have fglrx.ko files in misc/. i would delete all these and reinstall using the ATI method. you have duplicate drivers from a previous install
<ACSpike> kbrooks: I'm asking about universe. I want to avoid installing patent encumbered software (like mp3) but some of the apps I need (tv card) are in universe.
<delire> kritty: or eth0..
<anto9us> SAM_theman: look for the default screen and depth and add the required modes beneath it
<mjkelly93> ok which ati method?   the run script or the rpm and alien?
<delire> kritty: or eth1, or wlan0 (depending on the hardware
<kbrooks> ACSpike, i dont know.
<dmoney> any help here
<jcfreak> dmoney: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<dmoney> i've had same problem with every llinux install
<mjkelly93> what command should i run to delete all those fglrx's
<mjkelly93> ?
<dmoney> ok i'll rey
<delire> mjkelly93: i use alien to convert the rpm, then i install the deb, then in 'cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod && sh make.sh && cd .. && sh make_install.sh'
<dmoney> *try
<delire> mjkelly93: manually delete them
<mjkelly93> ok
<mjkelly93> yes thats the way i built mine
<ACSpike> kbrooks: thanks, with further reading I get the impression it doesn't.
<delire> mjkelly93: once done, make sure 'fglrx' is in the file /etc/modules, reboot and 'glxinfo | grep direct' to check whether you have hardware accelleration.
<delire> mjkelly93: one should only ever use *one* method for installing fglrx ;)
<mjkelly93> hehe ic ic
<delire> mjkelly93: you (and fair enough) have tried two methods, which conflict.
<A[D] minS> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<delire> A[D] minS: what are you compiling?
<A[D] minS> delire: cause i want to install amsn CVS
<A[D] minS> so i have to compile :)
<delire> A[D] minS: ok, is there a 'INSTALL' file in the source package with the list of dependencies required to build said software?
<A[D] minS> just wana know what da  name package =  tcl-dev
<delire> A[D] minS: apt-cache seach libtcl | grep dev
<delire> sorry..
<delire> A[D] minS: apt-cache seach tcl | grep dev
<warty> help
<delire> A[D] minS: here, this returns a likely candidate: tcl8.4-dev
<warty> i cant work on ubuntu
<delire> A[D] minS: apt-cache search|show is your friend
<delire> warty: what's up?
<flodine> whats up with k3b and ubuntu
<LinuxJones> flodine, is there a problem ?
<flodine> k3b and ubuntu ERROR ERROR ERROR
<warty> after loading ubuntu i have no panel no right click.....i cant do anything
<delire> A[D] minS: either that or use synaptic, and search for it.
<linux-frodo24> i hate ubuntu or it hates me
<warty> i have gettys but i dont know what to do
<flodine> Linuxjone when i burn a cd i get errors
<delire> linux-frodo24: what are you trying to do?
<delire> flodine: does it work using nautilus?
<A[D] minS> thx delire
<delire> A[D] minS: anytime, good luck with compiling that program.
<flodine> Linuxjone when i burn at a slower speed it burns but nothing on cd after done
<linux-frodo24> stay online connected
<linux-frodo24> i get cut after 1.9 minutes
<mjkelly93> ok delire, all done.   i removed all those fglrx files, then went and ran both scripts successfully
* DaZjorz is installing Ubuntu....
<other|study> any set release date for breezy yet?
* DaZjorz has got no errors untill now
<warty> HELP HELP HELP
* DaZjorz is going to software now, i'll tell any errors (for Delire?)
<leroj> bye
<LinuxJones> flodine, you don't have the simulate checkbox or whatever it's called ticked off ?
<flodine> no
<delire> linux-frodo24: 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' and look for a possible cause.
<linux-frodo24> i did and i have same log problem
<delire> linux-frodo24: nearly everything on a linux system is logged.
* DaZjorz is installing The Base System............
<delire> linux-frodo24: what is
<A[D] minS> delire: compiled :)
* DaZjorz will tell any errors :)
<delire> "same log program"
<delire> A[D] minS: congrats ;)
<linux-frodo24> i know want me to paste ?
<warty> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME TO FIX MY HOARY?
<delire> warty: don't shout, be patient. not many people here right now
<warty> ok
<DaZjorz> not many people who can answer questions xP
<delire> warty: i am helping others right now..
<DaZjorz> but much people who HAVE questions
<delire> DaZjorz: perhaps, it's saturday ;)
<linux-frodo24> how i paste without flooding ?
<DaZjorz> Delire, you help him, my first error will appear in minimally 5 minutes
<DaZjorz> and I gtg now
<DaZjorz> cu in 5 mins
<delire> linux-frodo24: please use pastebin.com
<delire> ok by DaZjorz
<flodine> LinuxJone if i use nautilus will it burn it as and iso
<delire> warty: what's up?
<linux-frodo24> what is that a web?
<warty> after loading hoary
<delire> warty: explain in detail the boot error.
<warty> after log in
<linux-frodo24> or an irc command?
<warty> apears only the wallpaper of hoary
<warty> no panel
<delire> warty: linux-frodo24: yes
<delire> warty: hmm..
<warty> no right click.........
<warty> nothing
<linux-frodo24> how i use it?
<delire> warty: odd. sadly i am not a gnome expert, as i don't run gnome here.
<delire> linux-frodo24: try
<warty> what do i have to do.........?
<Zerboxx> If I'm running ubuntu on a 500mhx, 196mb computer, what would "you" recommend to speed things up???
<delire> warty: that must be frustrating. is this a *fresh* install?
<chrissturm> Zerboxx, run xfce
<HappyFool> gdm has logs in /var/log/gdm/, with names like ':0.log'
<linux-frodo24> who /pastebin doesn't work
<chrissturm> Zerboxx, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<warty> no
<delire> Zerboxx: use a lighter window manager. i reccommend openbox.
<warty> is an old one
<linux-frodo24> im new to irc as i hate irc
<chrissturm> linux-frodo24, use http://rafb.net/paste
<delire> warty: be honest, what were you doing *before* this first happened?
<Zerboxx> chrissturm: delire: I've never used another window manager (as my main box is more then powerful enough) what does it change?
<warty> try do reinstall the applets
<mjkelly93> delire, i rebooted and i needa get that command off u again to check and see about installation.
<martigan> is there an app like kweather for gnome?
<delire> linux-frodo24: go to the website http://pastebin.com and paste in the text you wish to show me and then give me the URL to the pastebin.com page you created.
<warty> delire?
<chrissturm> Zerboxx, you can then select it in gdm
<delire> warty: ok, did you edit a file to do this?
<mwe> fluxbox
<warty> nope
<warty> from synaptic
<slept> exit
<delire> warty: which applets? gdesklets?
<linux-frodo24> where nick i put urs?
<thoreauputic> martigan: right click the panel and look for the weather applet
<warty> capplets
<HappyFool> martigan: i don't know kweather; try right clicking on the panel, and choose 'add to panel', and look for 'Weather report'
<delire> warty: i would go to another console <CTRL-ALT-F1> and login and 'sudo dpkg -P the package.
<warty> after that i tried the recovery mode and nothing
<delire> warty: these X applets are conflicting with gnome session i think.
<linux-frodo24> now what i clicked paste
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: tell us the URL that appears in the address bar
<linux-frodo24> copy and paste from the web?
<linux-frodo24> ok
<delire> HappyFool: thx, i need a hand here. a bit busy ;)
<mjkelly93> hehe sorry
<linux-frodo24> http://rafb.net/paste/results/zrriBJ45.html
<JavaOnLinux> hello, any of u r using Dell D800 series? any idea of getting the wireless to work?
<mjkelly93> i rebooted and all after installed, can u cp and paste me that command u wanted me to run delire ?
<SAM_theman> IS Gdesklets site down????????????????
<SAM_theman> IS Gdesklets site down????????????????
<delire> mjkelly93: glxinfo | grep direct
<mjkelly93> ok
<HappyFool> delire: cool :)
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: that's your pppd errors?
<mjkelly93> direct rendering: No
<mjkelly93> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: do you know what modem you have?
<flodine> can you update k3b to 11.24
<delire> mjkelly93: how did that turn out?
<mjkelly93> good
<mjkelly93> everything went well
<linux-frodo24> i have that problem too mjkelly
<delire> mjkelly93: a 'yes'? from that command?
<mjkelly93> nice im not the only one
<mjkelly93> well i ran the command and thats what i got
<mjkelly93> there was no question
<linux-frodo24> i give up mdk to use 3d card on ubutu
<delire> mjkelly93: hehe great, you have fglrx setup now.
<delire> mjkelly93: test the frame rate with 'glxgears'
<mjkelly93> same as before   ~200
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: do you know what modem you have?
<linux-frodo24> yes
<mjkelly93> my fglrxinfo says im using Mesa 3d
<linux-frodo24> genius 56k external
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: ok, what is it?
<HappyFool> external? hmm
<HappyFool> i thought those worked without problems, usually
<delire> mjkelly93: so 'glxinfo | grep direct' returned a "direct rendering: YES" and you have that frame rate?
<mjkelly93> no it said no
<mjkelly93> look
<mwe> heh
<mjkelly93> mjkelly93 direct rendering: No
<mjkelly93> mjkelly93 OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<delire> mjkelly93: ok, not setup yet then. there are other files we need to remove.
<mjkelly93> should i reformat delire ?     i havent installed anything yet
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: how did you setup your dial-up connection?
<rook5> hello how do i view C: drive from live cd??
<delire> mjkelly93: no, it's fine. can you 'ls -l ls /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so' and paste the output in a pastebin?
<linux-frodo24> well with sudo pppconfig
<mjkelly93> sure
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: ok
<linux-frodo24> and then also with pppgnome
<delire> mjkelly93: sorry, make that 'ls -l ls /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so*' and paste the output in a pastebin?
<HappyFool> !windows
<ubotu> I guess windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<linux-frodo24> now i tryed with manualy scripts
<HappyFool> !ntfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<HappyFool> rook5: read that last link (winmac_fstab)
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: and they all give the same error?
<mjkelly93> http://pastebin.com/314497   delire
<linux-frodo24> yes
<rook5> HappyFool: look for it on the wiki?
<linux-frodo24> in mdk i think i also have that problem but  kdialer works fine in mdk
<linux-frodo24> is the only dialer good to me
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<linux-frodo24> cool ubuntu espaol
<HappyFool> rook5: there's some stuff there; i was referring to this http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<mjkelly93> brb delire
<blacksky> what does it mean when an "apt-get update" ignores certain sources, like this: "Ign http://public.planetmirror.com hoary-backports Release"
<flodine> flux and ubuntu work so good together
<blacksky> the full output is here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/622
<delire> i have to go..
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: i'm running short on ideas
<Winux> Gnome-Baker sucks
<delire> sorry anyone not helped thoroughly yet.
<linux-frodo24> i have one but only if someone tell me how to get on rendering 3d on X on mdk
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: typically ati/nvidia make drivers available for download on their sites
<linux-frodo24> if i had render on in mdk i whould go to ubuntu
<mjkelly93> ok im back delire       any more advice for this fglrx?
<Winux> Does anybody know how to change prepag preferences in Gnome-Baker?
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: you should be able to get them to work with mandrake
<linux-frodo24> yes but i c that is not easy u have to compile some kernel in mdk
<Winux> How delete pause between songtracks?
<linux-frodo24> i can't find any easy good tutorial
<{Phoinix}> Hello everyone from Greece. Where can i find repositories for ubuntu 5.04. In google i'm finding only Debain repositories. The only repostiories tha i've found  for ubuntu is from ubuntuguide.org But when i use them i get crc errors :-(
<linux-frodo24> for mdk
<HappyFool> {Phoinix}: try archive.ubuntu.com
<{Phoinix}> HappyFool, thanks :-)
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: ask in #mandriva (for mandrake)
<DekaPink> That's odd... I just booted into my ubuntu partition and it has an icon on the desktop for the mounted windows system which has never been there before. :3
<linux-frodo24> ok
<HappyFool> linux-frodo24: i'm sorry, but i don't have any more ideas for your dial-up problem
<linux-frodo24> do u hate windows unable to copy like in x11?
<linux-frodo24> thx anyways
<Garrison> Anyone want to test out a little utility I just wrote? It's like 'cp' but easier to use (uses an X file dialog for file selection) and gives a terminal progress-bar
<linux-frodo24> c u
* mjkelly93 is looking for help installing fglrx for a radeon 9250, any takers?
<marcus> how do i download msn messenger on ubuntu?
<Garrison> marcus; use Gaim?
<{Phoinix}> marcus, apt-get install gaim
<Garrison> marcus; alt+F2 and type 'gaim' press enter (without quotes)
<marcus> i have gaim already
<marcus> but i dont now how to use it
<Garrison> marcus; tools > accounts
<Garrison> marcus; pretty easy
<ScOrpion-boy> hi anyone can help me?
<mjkelly93> anyone know anythng about this fglrx or why it installed right and wont render 3d?
<Dr_Willis> ati can be a pain in the backside
<marcus> im not sure how its used how do i create an account?
<mjkelly93> ur tellin me its about a week now of trying this
<Dr_Willis> but it was a fairly easy setup on the last ubuntu box i made. :P
<Dr_Willis> took all of 60 sec. On my ati9700
<mjkelly93> it was fairly easy on FC4, ubuntu is hell
<FUSiONX> what is a good cd burning app?
<dj28> marcus: go to Tools -> Accounts
<mjkelly93> 9250 here
<dj28> marcus: then press Add
<mjkelly93> i like k3b
<dj28> at the bottom
<dj28> marcus: then select the Protocol, which is AIM, MSN, etc
<ScOrpion-boy> this is the matter.. I'm trying to intstall NVIDIA driversI managed get as root in consolke but when I start it says "it appears you running a X server" what is that and how can I solve it? please
<dj28> marcus: and then enter the rest of the info
<dj28> and repeat for any accounts you have
<FUSiONX> if I want to install xmms I just type in the console -i whateverxmms.deb
<FUSiONX> right?
<mjkelly93> i wish i was having problems installing a nvidia driver =(
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a rar cracker?
<Dr_Willis> ScOrpion-boy,  check the binary driver wiki/docs page at ubuntu's page. you  may be going about it the wrong way.
<rook5> i mounted windows partition, but when i try to display it 'sudo cd /mnt/windows' it gives me sudo: cd: command not found??
<ScOrpion-boy> Dr_Willis ?
<mjkelly93> u cant sude a cd command
<FUSiONX> There are rar password crackers out there but most likely it will not work
<mjkelly93> sudo
<mjkelly93> try just cd /mnt/windows
<mjkelly93> anyone have extensive knowledge about FGLRX or shitty ATI?
<FUSiONX> mjkelly93, If I wanted to install xmms I just type -i whateverxmms.deb in the konsole right
<mjkelly93> try    sudo apt-get install xmms
<Dr_Willis> ScOrpion-boy,  the procedure is very well documented when i did it a month ago.. tookl me just a min. dident have to do anything in the console if i recall.
<FUSiONX> what ius apt?
<mjkelly93> or try    system > administration > synaptic   and search for XMMS
<ScOrpion-boy> so you sayin I'm the wring file?
<highvoltage> FUSiONX: Advanced Package Management
<marcus> yo tanks guys
<mjkelly93> apt is the debian based program and dependency fetcher
<highvoltage> with super cow powers
<FUSiONX> where is that at?
<marcus> i owe u guys lunch
<Madpilot> morning, all.
<mjkelly93> FUSiONX, just open a console,   right click on desktop and choose open console,    then copy and paste or type in there        sudo apt-get install xmms
<mjkelly93> that should work
<highvoltage> FUSiONX: you use apt-get
<highvoltage> ie, apt-get install apache2
<FUSiONX> alright thanks, will that also download it too?
<marcus> tanks loads guys
<mjkelly93> yes
<highvoltage> or apt-get install tuxracer
<mjkelly93> and install it
<highvoltage> FUSiONX: yes
<FUSiONX> holy ubuntu!
<dj28> marcus: np
<mjkelly93> its a little tricky to get it to play mp3s tho
<FUSiONX> because it doesn't have a codec?
<Madpilot> last night I installed the Rute Linux Book from Synaptic - rutebook - but I can't find where it installs itself! Find Files hasn't been any use - anyone know where it hides?
<mjkelly93> yeah or something to do with licensing and that nonsense
<FUSiONX> Then what is a good MP3 player for Linux?
<FUSiONX> Jukbox?
<mjkelly93> check out   ubuntuguide.org   and scroll down for the xmms section
<mjkelly93> or search the page for xmms
<kbrooks> Madpilot,
<Madpilot> ack, nevermind... /usr/share/doc/rutebook - just had to ask Synaptic where it put it...
<mjkelly93> then copy and paste those commands in a console, u can copy and paste them all at once
<FUSiONX> thanks
<mjkelly93> yup
<rook5> mjkelly93: when i just cd /mnt/windows its says bash: cd: windows: Permission denied
<mjkelly93> is it mounted?
<Madpilot> rook5: who owns that directory?
<rook5> Madpilot: dunno.. i probably didnt mount it with user priviliges?? i did mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<egg> .... just a option
<egg> aye
<Mobius> anyone have some out-of-the-ordinary program suggestions I could check out?
<Madpilot> rook5: check in Nautilus for ownership? (I can't remember the command line for checking ownership right now...
<Madpilot> Mobius: Wanda the Fish
<Madpilot> :)
<mwe> ls -l
<psystorm_> Need help installing php5 on ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to tell how much room is on yer hard drive in human speak?
<mbirkis> ChurcH_of_FoamY: df -h
<kbrooks> disk free -human
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<marcus> need help again
<Mobius> lol Madpilot..
<marcus> what do i use to download stuff?
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: or the bottom-left corner of Nautilus
<mleaste> for some reason I cannot install Java... can anyone help really quick
<punkrockguy318> How can I install ubuntu with netboot?
<raven3x7> hello
<^DodGeR^> df -h
<djp> marcus: synaptic
<mwe> you need mount -o umask 0222
<raven3x7> marcuss stuff?
<Mobius> anyone here have suggestions for web development tools?
<HappyFool> punkrockguy318: take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetbootInstallHowto
<mleaste> could anyone help me with installing sun's java on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kbrooks> brb
<HappyFool> mleaste: that page has several options
<Madpilot> Mobius: Screem or Bluefish. both in repos, I prefer Screem slightly
<mleaste> thank you
<raven3x7> whats a working option for dc++ under ubuntu/linux. what i found on websites is rather confusing. any suggestions?
<djp> Mobius: i use emacs, however if you want a simple dreamweaver alternative, try nvu
<punkrockguy318> Hackmo, can you do a net install with the install CD?
<Ju1ce> why doesn't sudo work for me? I always get authentication failure even though the password is alright
<Mobius> what about for FTP guys? I gues I could get used to gFTP
<HappyFool> punkrockguy318: (i assume that's for me) i don't know -- that is the only resource i can direct you to
<HappyFool> Ju1ce: what error do you get?
<punkrockguy318> HappyFool, alright, thank you!
<Madpilot> Mobius: in Nautilus, you can "mount" other sites directly. no need for a seperate FTP program. good thing, becuase gFTP is pretty awful...
<Mobius> Madpilot: I agree, it isnt too impressive. Do you suggest mounting over using gFTP or somesuch?
<Ju1ce> it just asks the password over and over again
<Ju1ce> su works
<jcfreak> anyone know a repository for mono 1.1.8?
<HappyFool> Ju1ce: did you enter a root password during ubuntu install?
<Madpilot> Mobius: I prefer it for the three sites I run! makes FTPing just a matter of copy-n-paste in Nautilus
<mwe> Ju1ce, you need to type your own password, not the root, you know?
<Mobius> Is there any speed difference Madpilot?
<Mobius> I remember my windows days, doing it thru IE was crap...
<Madpilot> Mobius: File --> Connect to Server in Naut...
<Ju1ce> well, that was something too unlogic :D
<Madpilot> Mobius: can't say WRT speed difference
<raven3x7> anyone using dc++ here? is dcgui or dcgui-qt better?
<Madpilot> sorry, I've got to go. workign Saturdays bites
<JDahl> Mobius, if you have ssh on the machines, rsync is easier than ftp
<Mobius> thanks JDahl, ill take a look into it
<Ju1ce> well, now I added myself to the sudoers list
<Ju1ce> thanks for the answer for my stupid question.
<marcus> can i use bitcommet on ubuntu?
<other|study> marcus: afaik, bitcomet is only available for windows
<lesshaste> any mencoder experts here?
<JDahl> Mobius, I couldnt live without rsync... from reading the man page it might not look that great, but it actually is
<marcus> so wat would u suggest i use?
<raven3x7> marcus there's still azureus available
<lesshaste> got a tricky problem
<Mobius> What do you use it for JDahl?
<lesshaste> JDahl, try zsync
<mbirkis> marcus: why not use bittornado?
<Wimpie> anybody around that knows apache a bit ?
<FUSiONX> I only messed with it with win32
<FUSiONX> and one some webhosting accounts
<Mobius> anyone else use brightside?
<Wimpie> hmm.  I have a FollowSymLink problem.  Does not seem to work
<marcus> ic
<marcus> tanks
* DaZjorz is back
* DaZjorz wants to know if Deline is still here..?
* DaZjorz knows he isn't :\
<JDahl> Mobius, it lets you synchronize directories between computers, and only updates changed files which saves alot of bandwidth
<raven3x7> so noone uses dc++? wow
<FUSiONX> My internet is REALLY slow with Ubuntu
<darkwise> Ya wow.
<DaZjorz> ERROR: Unable to install the selected kernel: linux-386
<FUSiONX> almost not usable
<darkwise> Who wants to use shit with spyware?
<DaZjorz> ???
<darkwise> moron
* DaZjorz got error Unable to install the selected kernel: linux-386
<FUSiONX> any else experince this?
<keikoz> DaZjorz installing with a cd-rom or synaptic ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: what does 'uname -r' say?
<ompaul> fuisiox what kind of a conneciton have you got?
<kyle_> hello.. supernoob here.. need help on a few things anyone like to help out for a few minutes?
<FUSiONX> DSl
<lsuactiafner> DaZjorz : why kernel 386?
<FUSiONX> DSL*
<DaZjorz> errm i'll try HappyFool
<FUSiONX> 3/384
<dani> skype doesn't work
<FUSiONX> fast in windows
<FUSiONX> but in Ubuntu is s l o w
<DaZjorz> HAppyFool: 2.10.6-5-386
<^DodGeR^> kyle_, can u be a bit more specific ?
<keikoz> FUSiONX probably bad driver/configuration
<DaZjorz> 2.6.10 i mean
<lsuactiafner> DaZjorz : 386 is for very slow pcs... look for 586 or something
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: 2.6.10-5-386
<FUSiONX> its onbard
<FUSiONX> baord*
<FUSiONX> board* there lol
<lsuactiafner> someone help him, i dont use ubuntu kernels.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ok, what are you trying to do?
<DaZjorz> lsuactiafner: i'm installing the normal
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: i'm trying to install Ubuntu ^^
<FUSiONX> I'll install a Linksys card
<FUSiONX> thanks
<DaZjorz> server installation so minimum
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ... ok. what are you running at the moment?
<kyle_> i've just got ubuntu running, i'm trying now to get bittorrent to work.
<lsuactiafner> DaZjorz : yeh, 2.6.10 is new enough, but its compiled for a pc thats 10yrs old..
<DaZjorz> WHo says my server isn't 10 yrs old xP
<keikoz> DaZjorz i had same pbl once, the cd was bad in fact
<FUSiONX> is there a good newsreader for download from newsgroups?
<lsuactiafner> get 2.6.10 compiled for a i586 pc
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: where did you run that command? the live cd ?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: No, it just installed
<keikoz> i had to burn it another time and it worked
<marcus> how do u install azureus on linux which version of linux do i chose?
<djp> kyle_: it is installed by default under hoary
<DaZjorz> I ran the command you gave
<DaZjorz> on console 2
<DaZjorz> (ALT+F2)
<FUSiONX> i'll install it on my xbox
<FUSiONX> lol
<djp> just follow the torrent link and it should prompt you from there on...
<DaZjorz> Marcus: what versions are available
<raven3x7> DaZjorz, pan maybe?
<DaZjorz> i386 ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: it sounds like things are ok -- what generated the previous error?
<DaZjorz> raven: Pan? whats that
<ompaul> FUSiONX, cap your upstream to 85% of the cap using a traffic shaper like http://lartc.org/wondershaper/ sorry I only know of this - I guess if all you were doing was web it would be fast but if you are uploading it will kill your download connection
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: the error regarding 'not able to install linux-386'
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Previous error ?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: well, I had this problem fixed before by running:
<DaZjorz> in console 2
<FUSiONX> thanks
<DaZjorz> cd /usr/bin
<marcus> linux gtk, linux amd, linux motif, linux ppc
<raven3x7> DaZjorz,  sorry that was directed at FUSiONX
<djp> marcus: azureus uses java. there is a better alternative installed by default, which does not use suns java
<raven3x7> FUSiONX pan maybe?
<DaZjorz> ln -s updgs pdgs (i'm not sure about the pdgs ?!)
<DaZjorz> sorry i gtg..
<DaZjorz> brb in 5 minutes or so
<HappyFool> ok
<DaZjorz> :)
<coolkev> how come ubuntu doesn't exactly support AMD Sempron Processors fully
<coolkev> it thinks i have amd athlon xp
<coolkev> but i have sempron
<coolkev> maybe that could be fixed in up comming version of ubuntu
<raven3x7> DaZjorz,  there is also a how-to for adsl-bandwidth management at www.tldp.org
<marcus> is there anything easier to use?
<JDahl> coolkev, that
<Druke> do i have to modify something in order to open .rar files?
<yccheok> hw i can check which process is using my cdrom since i cannt eject my cdrom
<JDahl> coolkev, that's probably an issue with the kernel... does it matter much?
<HappyFool> Druke: you may need to install unrar or unrar-free
<coolkev> well sorta
<Druke> HappyFool, thanks
<HappyFool> yccheok: try 'lsof /dev/cdrom' or 'lsof /media/cdrom'
<sss_lr> yccheok: ps aux
<coolkev> if ubuntu wants to be a good OS it needs to support the hardware very well
<coolkev> i think linux people need to concentrate more on hardware and drivers
<HappyFool> heh
<marcus> its there any easy to use bittorent clients available for ubuntu
<pax> coolkev: what do you get with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<coolkev> yes Azereus
<JDahl> coolkev, ubuntu doesn't make changes to the kernel, so isn't it a generic linux problem?
<tim_> azureus
<tim_> so nice
<FUSiONX> I'm out peeps
<FUSiONX> YOU ARE ALL AWESOME!
<FUSiONX> :)
<FUSiONX> bye.
<thundrcleeze> thanks
<thundrcleeze> bye
<Druke> is something wrong with "http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net "
<marcus> dont know how to use azureus
<coolkev> pax: it shows the wrong clock speed and shows AMD Athlon Xp
<coolkev> 1500+
<coolkev> and i have AMD sempron 2400+
<pax> coolkev: are you aware that AMD do not go by frequency clocking?
<coolkev> yes
<JDahl> marcus, if you just need to download simple things like Linux ISO, then Gnome's btclient is fine
<coolkev> but my speed is suppose to be 1.5 ghz
<coolkev> as it says on box
<djp> marcus: if you click on a torrent file in your web browser it should launch the default bittorrent client. all you do is choose the directory to download to and... that's it!
<pax> coolkev: you need to check your bios to find out what your multiplier is set to
<coolkev> for AMD i got
<coolkev> what should it be set to?
<pax> coolkev: check AMD site to find out.
<coolkev> ok
<HappyFool> coolkev: your speed should be 1.5 GHz and /proc/cpuinfo says 1500 ... what's the problem?
<pax> HappyFool: he's confused.
<kutucape> hi all
<lsuactiafner> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<lsuactiafner> coolkev : also if the cpu aint used 100% it scales the frequency down to use less power
<Centaur> My wireless card will only work with the access point that I used to install ubuntu and not with any other. I do get connected to other access points but I can't ping anything. What can I do to fix it?
<lsuactiafner> like my 3200 runs @ 1G if loads are low but @ 2G if high
<pax> lsuactiafner: he left the building long ago.
<^DodGeR^> Centaur, u need to change the routing/dns's ? u try in your netwokring setup ?
<lsuactiafner> and he left..
<lsuactiafner> idiot.
<pax> heh
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: Well I have changed them with routers that are static but they're usually dhcp and it doesn't even get assigned an ip
<^DodGeR^> hrmmm, i usually set them static ..
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: I've tried it with wep on, off, ssid broadcast on and off, and on routers that assign via dhcp I tried static and still no traffic
<^DodGeR^> ugg
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: But the router does show that it's connected
<^DodGeR^> basically all i need is dns server , gateway , my ip , essid and wep key , i put those in static and im a-for-away
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: Yeah, that's how it should be but it won't work...only with the router that I initially used to install
<kutucape> xlibs can't be configured after upgrading to breezy ;(
<^DodGeR^> your default gateway must obviously be the gw on the essid connection of interest
<Centaur> Hmm....wouldn't I still be able to ping local computers though?
<^DodGeR^> whats route show u Centaur  ? the one with UG in it ? ie whats yer default gw route
<Centaur> or atleast be able to ping the router
<kutucape> i wonder that xlibs means nothing
<^DodGeR^> yeah local u should always be able to reach
<kutucape> also xbase-clients
<mwe> kutucape, according to /topic X is broken in breezy
<^DodGeR^> depending on local interface setup though
<HappyFool> kutucape: someone (tefli?) yesterday mentioned something about need to create /etc/xkb/ files, but i didn't have a clue what he was on about
<fabiob> seems that xkeyboard-config holds /etc/xkb/ files
<fabiob> but without xbase-clients, X freezes (here)
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: When I turn wireless on my default gw is wlan0
<seth_k> fabiob: breezy X is terribly broken since 36
<^DodGeR^> ok , and u want default route to be via wlan0 gateway
<^DodGeR^> not the origional other essid gateway
<fabiob> seth_k: yes, I noticed that (late) :)
<Centaur> So are you saying that the default gw wlan0 is actually saved settings for my original router?
<^DodGeR^> right
<^DodGeR^> so change your default gw to the one on the new essid
<Centaur> Oh, alright then....I'll give that a shot real quick
<D1> I have to say
<^DodGeR^> eg. if essid blah gateway was xyz. but u want your new essid with gateway abc to be activated .. change your default gw route to be via abc
<D1> ubuntu has been the only distro my wireless worked so flawlessly with without so little effort.
<D1> especially through gnome.
<^DodGeR^> then try ping gateway abc
<seth_k> D1: word
<mike998> seth_k: so giving breezy a go today isn't a good idea?
<^DodGeR^> agreed D1 , wireless in ubuntu a breeze :)
<D1> yeah.
<^DodGeR^> gentoo it freezes my box !
<^DodGeR^> heh
<^DodGeR^> lunar it works , but only if i pray a lot
<^DodGeR^> ubuntu zero issues whatsoever :)
<D1> can't wait till breezy comes out in oct.
<nn> Where do i submit packages i've built for hoary?
<HappyFool> nn: maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu
<lesshaste>  can someone explain to me how usb storage works in linux? When I attach the device I can then mount it. But if I disconnect it presumably that is bad if I don't umount it first?
<HappyFool> nn: or perhaps the backports guys will take it
<D1> nn: what have you built?
<lesshaste> or is there some automatic way of mounting/umounting?
<HappyFool> lesshaste: that sounds right. You need to manually unmount
<lesshaste>  but then it isn't really hot pluggable
<Zerboxx> Hey, if I insatll xfce, will it become the default wm automatically?
<HappyFool> lesshaste: you should be able to right-click on the icon and unmount
<tim_> anyone know if breezy is planning to include beagle in the distro?
<D1> Zerboxx, I'm sure you can change that through GDM
<flodine> whats up with the backports mirrormax
<nn> D1: joe and pork working fully, planning to release xmcast packages soon as 1.1 is ready
<lesshaste> HappyFool, well.. I know how to umount it. It just doesn't seem very hot pluggable if you have to umount by hand
<HappyFool> lesshaste: it don't know what the definition of 'hot-pluggable' is, but it's a lot more pluggable than pci or ide ;)
<nn> D1: but basicly anything i use that isnt in hoary i'll be building
<lesshaste> HappyFool, :) ok
<D1> ah, sounds good.
<flodine> is there a backport problem today
<D1> I'm waiting for gnomebaker .04
<nn> Locally i'm the guy everyone comes to for ubuntu help since i passed out about 100 ubuntu cd's recently
<D1> it looks really good from the changelog.
<HappyFool> tim_: take a look on packages.ubuntu.com -- you can search for breezy packages there
<nn> need to order more as a matter of fact and drop more at the library, they're out already
<tim_> thx Hackmo
<tim_> and by Hackmo....I mean HappyFool
<flodine> anyone use backports
<smoochie> anyone know how to get the debian repo keys working and in turn the debian repos working?
<jkka> propably someone
<mwe> smoochie, ubuntu is not binary compatible with debian
<smoochie> really
<smoochie> I thought it was just a header in the repos that serarated the two
<nn> smoochie: different versions of libraries and what not
<jkka> totally complete patching even in the main repos
<kutucape> HappyFool, ok i'll try...
<smoochie> wow so it would never work that sucks
<nn> I like ubuntu so far
<kutucape> X broken in breezy because Xorg is in modular now?
<HappyFool> kutucape: he strace'd something-or-the-other do find out what was wrong
<kbrooks> kutucape, dont ask
<jkka> I havent missed debian repos
<Discipulus> What's wrong with Breezy?
<mwe> it's broken
<Discipulus> How'd X break?
<nn> i need to set up a repo for my packages before i leave for iraq :)
<DekaPink> Harrypotterharrypotterharrypotterharrypotter.
<nn> maybe get one of the other kclug guys to maintain it
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : know of a way to crack rar files?
<lsuactiafner> friend sent me images of his holiday and forget to tell me the passwd
<kutucape> kbrooks, pardon me, dont ask about what?
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: sorry, no
<DekaPink> That seems like a silly thing to ptu a password on.
<other|study> lsuactiafner: bruteforce ;)
<kutucape> i have upgraded my gtk and pango package to support cairo too
<kutucape> and it works
<other|study> DekaPink: no it's not a silly thing
<kutucape> but i dont see any differences
<other|study> lsuactiafner: it'll be easier to ask your friend. and a lot faster.
<raven3x7> oh man both dcgui and dcgui-qt seem not that usefull
<Wheatley> Do I have to do something like reboot after I modify limits.conf for it to take effect?
<fabiob> kuntucape: don't install xbase-clients
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, ask in #crypto
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, my guess though is that it would actually be stored in the file, probably in a header
<kutucape> fabbione, do i have to apt-get remove xbase-clients?
<lsuactiafner> other|study : yeh about ready to do a dictionary attack with bash
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, nah, don't do that, look at the file in a hex editor first
<kutucape> well i have to wait for X to be fixed
<other|study> Discipulus: do you honestly believe that rar files are that easy to crack?
<kutucape> thanks all
<fabiob> kutucape: just leave it in that state, you'are lucky it's working
<Discipulus> other|study, yes
<mjkelly93> anyone out there using a 9xxx radeon card?  what driver r u using in xorg.conf?
<KarlosII> are we ever gonna see 3d accellerated desktops in linux, I wonder when xorg is gonna progress to thatpoint
<lsuactiafner> Discipulus : thanks
<Discipulus> other|study, you would be surprised at the protocols and algorithms that they use for that sort of thing
<Maddy> hi folks
<Fanskapet> mjkelly93 a mobility-chip?
<mjkelly93> its a radeon 9250 pci
<mjkelly93> i think it is a mobility
<mwe> mjkelly93, Im using the binary fglrx from ati
<Fanskapet> no it's not... if it's pci :)
<mjkelly93> yeah i was just gonna say its not a mobility chip
<Fanskapet> :D
<mjkelly93> mwe,  what card do u have?
<Fanskapet> well then i dunno
<kutucape> fabiob, yes, i'm lucky after struggling :D
<mwe> mjkelly93, radeon 9800 pro
<mjkelly93> pci?
<Fanskapet> fglrx should work since it's made for those cards :)
<mjkelly93> i know but it really really doesnt work at all
<Fanskapet> i have had some problems using it though odd ones
<mjkelly93> its like a week now trying this and it really doesnt work
<Fanskapet> have you tried to install the fglrx driver then?
<mjkelly93> yes
<kutucape> so, what libcairo for?
<mjkelly93> it runs the make files correctly but then doesnt work
<Fanskapet> from where? the one included in the "program updater" app in ubuntu? :)
<mjkelly93> homeslice@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep direct direct rendering: No
<mjkelly93> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mjkelly93> no
<mjkelly93> i downloaded the ati rpm file, converted via alien, and install the deb
<Fanskapet> then try that one instead..
<mwe> mjkelly93, did you modprobe fglrx and change the driver in xorg.conf?
<mjkelly93> if i change the driver in xorg.conf and restart x, i get a black screen
<mjkelly93> when i modprobe fglrx i get no return, which is a good thing cuz theres no error
<JDigital`> Hey guys, what's the best way to install Java runtime to use applets in firefox?
<mwe> mjkelly93, check the log for errors
<JDigital`> To get the self-installer from the Sun website?
<JDigital`> or is there a package I can apt-get that will be easier
<mjkelly93> i cant check the Xorg.0.log because when i restart my comp from that black screen, that i CANT alt ctrl out of, it rewrites the log
<Fanskapet> sounds like the problem occured for me once
<mjkelly93> id love to be able to read that log
<nn> mjkelly93: ctrl-alt-f1
<nn> mjkelly93: try the magick console switch
<mjkelly93> doesnt work
<mjkelly93> nor does ctrl alt backspace
<fabiob> mjkelly93: startx 2> ~/log
<nn> mjkelly93: Worst case, when you reboot, hit shift @ grub, pick the ubuntu from grub menu, press 'e', select the 'kernel ...' line, append 'init=/bin/sh'
<Fanskapet> mjkelly93 have you booted up in "safe mode" and looked in xorg.conf so you're card is chosen and not any other card?
<AlexBO> Hello!I've got Ubuntu 5.04. Can anybody advice me a good download manager?
<mjkelly93> yes i tried recovery mode, and it still writes to the log
<Discipulus> AlexBO, wget
<Fanskapet> my problem was that the driver chosed a different card than I really had.. had to change it manually to the 9700 mobility
<mjkelly93> fabiob whats that?
<AlexBO> Discipulus: I'm using it.I'm disgusted :-o
<Fanskapet> change some other options aswell though.. frambuffer and stuff
<Discipulus> AlexBO, because it doesn't have a GUI?
<tony> anyone know of a gui to mount iso on ubuntu?
<Fanskapet> but then again.. is probably another problem you have since you're not on a mobility chip
<mjkelly93> listen what i need to do is change the xorg.conf to reflect fglrx, then stop the X server via /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then start X again and write that log file somewhere other than var/log/Xorg.0
<raven3x7> ugh the vesa drivers are making my system sluggish
<fabiob> mjkelly93: it writes the log in ~/log
<AlexBO> Discipulus: what is a GUI?
<MagiPink> Weird computer... I left it for a few minutes and when I came back the screen was all black.
<Fanskapet> tony why not use mount? :)
<Discipulus> AlexBO, Graphical User Interface, why don't you like wget?
<Fanskapet> GUI == Graphical User Interface
<Fanskapet> :)
<mjkelly93> fabiob, would that answer the last comment i made?
<tony> anyone know any gui to "open" iso:s -
<kbrooks> MagiPink, thats by design
<tony> i cant figure mount out
<raven3x7> AlexBO d4x
<fabiob> mjkelly93: it should
<tony> it says that it is not a catalog...
<MagiPink> kbrooks: Yes, but... It wouldn't be not-black. o.O I had to restart.
<mjkelly93> fabiob, whats the 2 for?
<fabiob> tony: file-roller
<AlexBO> Discipulus: no :-)  because it's very slow. I'm used to getright with win and it was more and more speedier
<fabiob> mjkelly93: it redirects the standard error
<mjkelly93> ok
<HappyFool> tony: what does 'file <filename.iso>' tell you -- maybe it's not a standard iso ?
<Seveas> tony, use mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<tony> thankx ill try file roller!
<mjkelly93> ill try that fab, im gonna have to restart twice so it wil take a while for me to get back
<Discipulus> aleksi_, it isn't slow, it goes as fast as your internet connection...
<Seveas> tony, a nice gui for it will be available in Breezy
<AlexBO> raven3x7: Discipulus: I've used it, but it doesn't work with this link: http://download.oracle.com/otn/linux/oracle10g/ship.ccd.lnx32.cpio.gz
<Discipulus> aleksi_, why not?
<Discipulus> er
<Discipulus> AlexBO, what's the problem with it?
<tony> ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data
<raven3x7> AlexBO, maybe oracle block download managers?
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: Are you still around?
<knowledge_> can someone tell me why I can't install the Locales package/
<Discipulus> AlexBO, you need to be logged into their website to download that and wget doesn't support cookies
<AlexBO> raven3x7: Discipulus: yes, it can be this problem. usually it requires me a password, but that time it didn't. and dx4 didn't work
* DaZjorz is back !!!
<knowledge_> it keeps saying something about unresolved dependancies
<tony> i get this ... mount:is not catalog....
<AlexBO> raven3x7: Discipulus: now i will retry
* DaZjorz has just chose the newest linux kernel to install ^^
<Fanskapet> hmm FireFox downloadmanager suits me well atleast
<DaZjorz> Discipulus!
<DaZjorz> You're back!
<DaZjorz> ^^
<Discipulus> DaZjorz, yes?
<raven3x7> AlexBO, see if you can tell d4x to supply a password somewhere
<Discipulus> lol, so?
<DaZjorz> ^^
<AlexBO> raven3x7: Discipulus: ok
<flodine> is breezy nice
<^DodGeR^> im here Centaur
<DaZjorz> ^^
<DaZjorz> i'm installing Ubuntu
<raven3x7> AlexBO, there is an option for supplying a password in d4x in the new download tab. you probably need to enable it
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: No luck at all, I can't change the default gw to anything cause wlan0 is the only thing listed
<DaZjorz> for the how-maniest time now
<DaZjorz> its giving errors about the kernel all the time...
<tony> Seveas:i get ....mount:is not catalog.... what can be wrong?
<DaZjorz> Nvm, it works now :)
<AlexBO> raven3x7: it seems be it! :-)
<just_in> could anyone suggest a Open source CAD program for linux?
<DaZjorz> -- NOTIC: Everyone who has a kernel error saying "linux-386 can't be installed"
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: I looked at the log on my router and it keeps saying that the mac address keeps connecting but it appears that it doesn't stay connected
<raven3x7> just_in what exactly do you wanna do?
<DaZjorz> -- NOTICE: Do this on console 2: cd /usr/bin (and) ln -s udpgk dpgk
<raven3x7> AlexBO, cool!
<DaZjorz> -- NOTICE or something :\
<DaZjorz> --NOTICE: not sure about the DPGK
<just_in> what I want to do is design a ball - like a toy whiffle ball
<just_in> injection molding type stuff
<tony> file-roller cant open .iso files.... hmm any other gui:s
<tony> ?
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: I did change the dns in /etc/network/interfaces just to be sure
<raven3x7> well theres qtcad or something like that but it does only 2d. you seem to be looking for 3d. am i right?
<^DodGeR^> uff Centaur  , no clues really , manually change the route ??
<fabiob> tony: what version?
<^DodGeR^> route del default
<^DodGeR^> route add default gw youNewGw
<Seveas> <tony> Seveas:i get ....mount:is not catalog.... what can be wrong? <-- is it a good iso file..?
<just_in> yes -3D
<Seveas> tony, what does 'file filename.iso' say?
<raven3x7> well for 3d i only know blender3d but thats not a cad app
<fabiob> tony: file-roller supports iso from 2.7.0
<tony> Seveas:i think so it passed a par2 check+ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data
<just_in> thanks
<tony> i have 2.10.1 thanks!
<surly> just_in:http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html
* DaZjorz says Heya all ^^
<MagiPink> Hey. :-D
<fabiob> tony: maybe it's not a common iso. It is a XBOX game, or something?
<raven3x7> surly that does 3d?
<tony> fabiob errr yes ;)- can i use something else?
<tony> fabiob:like quix for xp?
<surly> just_in: standard 2D XY axis stuff. Blender is your best bet with the 3D
<fabiob> tony: search for xbiso, xtract or xbtool :)
<raven3x7> surly that link is wrong
* DaZjorz would like an APT mirror list. Where can I find it ?
<tony> fabiob: muy bien , gracias!!
<raven3x7> surly sorry my bad
<fabiob> tony: np
<surly> raven3x7: np
* DaZjorz would like an APT mirror list. Someone has some APT mirrors ?
* DaZjorz wants to know if someone knows some APT mirrors xP
<DaZjorz> can I find them on the Ubuntu page ?
<surly> does anyone have JACK running in ubuntu yet?
<mike998> DaZjorz: www.ubuntuguide.org
<mjkelly93> fabiob, where will that log be written cuz i cant find it?
<DaZjorz> Thanks a lot Mike998 :)
<raven3x7> surly we were actually talking about the same prog i just confused the name
<mjkelly93> i did a grep fglrx *     in /var/log/ and i found it in the kern.log
<fabiob> mjkelly93: it's in your home
<raven3x7> !addingrepositories
<ubotu> raven3x7: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mjkelly93> its not there
<raven3x7> !addingrepos
<surly> raven3x7: i figured as much. there arent alot of options other than those 2, unless i'm mistaken.
<ubotu> raven3x7: Bugger all, i dunno
<Seveas> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<raven3x7> surly yeah its a pitty but i guess cad requires a hell of lot of resources
<raven3x7> Saveas thanks
* DaZjorz has just installed Ubuntu
<Seveas> DaZjorz, ubuntuguide puts backports in there by default
<Seveas> that is not recommended
<Seveas> DaZjorz: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<mike998> DaZjorz: please stop using the /me command.
<jinroh> nickserv IDENTIFY jinroh
<kbrooks> jinroh!
<surly> raven3x7: yes it certainly does. i used[still do sometimes]  autocad for years. but now for 2D, i can run QCad on my old laptop just fine.
<HappyFool> jinroh: try '/msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>'
<JMCS> hello I spoke in spanish
<meta> does anyone know why ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net is down?
<Raptoid> nickserv IDENTIFY blablabla
* synd hands Raptoid a /
<JMCS> any girl for me
<JMCS> ??
<HappyFool> and hopefully your password and nick aren't the same ;)
<Raptoid> msg nickserv identify 44649876434314
<david_> hey
<raven3x7> surly i work at a printshop. we sure would love an open autocad compatible cad app.
<jinroh> Has anyone had success installing Blender3d
<david_> does anyone know how to make things transparent in GIMP?
<linukso> jinroh: yes
<lancer285> is anyone here good w/ video capturing?
<JMCS> goodby
<david_> I'm trying to adapt a windows icon but i can only get it to a png with white background
<linukso> david_: add alpha channel
<HappyFool> david_: ask in #gimp if no-one here knows
<david_> k
<david_> linukso, how would i join an alpha channel?
<david_> er add
<fonsken> david_, does png support transparant backgrounds?
* DaZjorz is really happy: "WHOOHOO, ITS BOOTING!!!"
<jinroh> linukso: Did you build from source or pkg. If a package where did you obtain it
<david_> fonsken, absoulteutheat that'[s what all linux icons are
<highvolt1ge> is it possible to use bittorent if my isp blocks p2p stuff?
<surly> jinroh: sudo apt-get install blender      .... this gets you blender 2.36
<linukso> david_: rightclick on the layer you want to add the alpha channel to and select "add alpha channel"
<linukso> jinroh: sudo aptitude install blender
<DaZjorz> linukso: isn't that offtopi... offchannel ?
<david_> linukso, i don't have layers, i have an img and a tool window
<meta> 340 fps on glxgears = drivers installed for a geforce2MX ?
<surly> raven3x7: do you work with the DXF format alot?
<msieradzki> i see next upgrade available of X.org after apt-get update, it's still considered as broken?
<HappyFool> meta: try 'glxinfo|grep direct'
<HappyFool> meta: if it says 'direct rendering: Yes' things are probably working
<msieradzki> i can guess that until someone "oficially" say that X are usable, we are not "encouraged" to use new X.org?
<meta> happyfool: yeah it does, cheers
<DaZjorz> ermm
<jinroh> surly; linuko: Thanks.  Just made the switch from Fedora
<HappyFool> msieradzki: see the topic
<HappyFool> msieradzki: there's a specific X-org version mentioned there
<DaZjorz> HappyFool, welcome back ^^
<DaZjorz> HappyFool, my server can't resolve names... how do i solve that ?
<linukso> david_: as DaZjorz said, its a bit of topic, but... select file -> menu -> dock-something -> layers-something...
<msieradzki> yeah, i know but how do i roll back X.org version?
<BeefTube> wow! Ubuntu64 is so fast i see smoke comeing out of my computer case! cool!
<surly> jinroh: welcome
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: how are you connected?
<DaZjorz> happyfool, i have the nameserver set to my router, .. how do i change ?
<HappyFool> msieradzki: um, dunno, sorry
<poningru> BeefTube: put water on it now!
<msieradzki> i have part of 41 and part of 36 so i wanted to be on something that is sure
<poningru> j/k
<DaZjorz> happyfool, you mean what kind of connection?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: dial-up, adsl, something else
<BeefTube> does ubuntu64 use regular or unleaded?
<msieradzki> is there something like debian X strike force in ubuntu?
<DaZjorz> the linux server is connected via eth0 to my router, and my router is connected via ADSL
<BeefTube> Disel?
<DaZjorz> so linux should get its internet via ethernet
<poningru> Bio Diesel
<mleaste> how do I get a sun java package into synaptic. I already have the universe and multiverse loaded
<mleaste> and there is no sun java
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ok, do you know the IP addresses of your nameservers?
<meta> jinroh: can you access the servers for updating java and codecs?  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/
<DaZjorz> Internet is working (or i wouldn't be here, ofcourse, cuz i'm on the same network)
<poningru> mleaste: you wont find java on there
<flodine> does anyone have E17 installed
<overdose> Cha , I like to ask a question about a BIG order of your Free Cds. Its for a Lan!
<poningru> you have to install it yourself
<DaZjorz> HappyFool, well, not by hart,.. i'll go take a look what the router thinks about that
<D1> I use the apt/source.list from ubuntuguide and backports and java is in synaptic
<mleaste> poningru: i have to install it by hand??
<DaZjorz> Overdose: I see it as your username. An overdose on CD's ? xP
<poningru> weill just go to the java website
<poningru> it should have a .deb iirc
<D1> look for jre
<linukso> mleaste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: does your router act as a dhcp server?
<poningru> mleaste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It does, but I have my server configured to have a static IP
<poningru> there that should help
<knowledge_> can someone tell me why I can't install the Locales package?
<jinroh> meta:  Nope.  Can't ping it either
<BeefTube> ummmm on laptop I get error installing grub.. it trys to install to hd0.... if I tell it to do a full install(write over entire hard disk) will I get theis same problem? TIA
<DaZjorz> knowledge_: does it give an error ?
<knowledge_> it keeps saying something about unresolved dependancies
<poningru> BeefTube: whats the prob?
<poningru> why are you trying to install grub by itself?
<DaZjorz> knowledge_: try apt-get install locales <-- i'm not sure about that
<david_> linukso, there is no select file menu, no file menu under select
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: in that case you need to set the nameserver IP's manually
<BeefTube> errr ummm,,, grub trys to install to a hard disk that dont exist.. hd0... and crashes
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: the place to do that is /etc/resolv.conf
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I know. But my router isn't telling me the nameservers. Is there another way to discover them ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: look on your other machines
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: other machines on the network, i mean
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It only tells the default gateway for the router to connect.
<koisti> how to get ssh1 protocol working in ubuntu's sshd
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Ok, i'll try that.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: or restart eth0 using dhcp temporarily and find out what the namservers are
<david_> linukso, nvm, got it it's under filters color to alphaty!
<Seveas> koisti, ssh1 is unsafe...
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Thanks a lot
<koisti> I know, but that's the only way for me
<Seveas> koisti, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Seveas> it says 'Protocol 2' by default
<poningru> BeefTube: so you are just using a normal installer right?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: On Windows, I have the nameserver set to the router IP. And it works.
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Does this work on Linux too ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: hmm
<raven3x7> surly not really... i only remember one client using it. mostly we do plt files sometimes we will get some dwg and rather scarcely dxf. we would need Autocad for the dwg files anyway
<poningru> and when it gets to installing grub
<poningru> the thing fails out?
<BeefTube> the 64 bit hoary
<koisti> I have try but something have to went wrong because it gives permission denied when I try to take a connection
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: i would've thought so
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: we can maybe test with dig
<Seveas> koisti, did you restart sshd?
<poningru> BeefTube: what is the error given?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Apparently they aren't.
<koisti> yes and also restart the whole machine,. doesn't help
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: On Windows, I have a static IP too. How do I discover them? Is there some website like www.whatismyip.com but then like www.whataremynameservers.com ^^
<koisti> so what can I miss
<jinroh> surly:  When I run the command to get blender I'm told that package can't be found.  Do I need to add a repository to apt
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: My router is only telling me its default gateway.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: what does 'dig @ip.of.router www.google.com say?
<koisti> I have added that protocol 1 to file and also the protocol 1 key file
<BeefTube> it says "Beef tube, you suck... I tryed to install grub to HD0 and it did not work... LOL"..  Iwill try to install again tomarow... i gotta clean up and do some shopping today...
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: On Windows...
<poningru> wtf
<kbrooks> BeefTube, dude
<kbrooks> BeefTube, dude
<kbrooks> BeefTube, dude
<poningru> dude seriously
<poningru> if you didnt want help
<BeefTube> 0o
<kbrooks> BeefTube, real error message please
<kbrooks> ALL OF IT
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: no, on linux
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It tells me a lot about Google.
<BeefTube> it says grub failed
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: OK
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: dig works on windows?
<BeefTube> and a red background screen
<HappyFool> *puzzlement*
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: No, I have a dig.exe
<poningru> how many times have you tried installing?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ah
<mouse_> any tried playing .asf files?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: try on linux?
<mouse_> *anyone
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: OK
<tony> Seveas:thanx man xbiso works!!
<poningru> BeefTube: how many times have you tried installing?
<raven3x7> jinroh, blender is in universe
<BeefTube> twice...  iwill check the md5 and perhaps try burning another copy on a better CDr
<kbrooks> BeefTube, its not the md5
<sagitta> I have a nice simple question: how do I get numlock to be on by default (in Hoary)?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It waits a few seconds and then it says "No servers could be reached. Time-out."
<kbrooks> BeefTube, it's something else.
<poningru> BeefTube: are you dual booting?
<BeefTube> ah
<surly> jinroh: yes, i added these awhile ago, and i always forget that i've done it. but again, yes, add repostories.
<BeefTube> tripple booting
<poningru> heh nice
<BeefTube> win x64, win 32, and linux
<DaZjorz> HappyFool?
<poningru> make sure that there isnt another bootloader in the MBR already taking up space
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: but you can ping the router from linux?
<BeefTube> hopefully linux will be ubuntu64
<hanasaki> wehre can i set the default app for when a file is double clicked?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I'll try.
<poningru> BeefTube: why win64?
<poningru> expensive piece of crap
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: My bad. The module isn't loaded. The light is off and "network is unreachable".
<hakan> hi guys im turkey in hakan im little english for help me pls
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ah-ha ;)
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I'll do a modprobe 3c509 (my eth0 card)
<BeefTube> for farcry64bit, and for Zbrush 2... I hold the record in highest subdevision of a model... I got 8 million polys
<hakan> im my pc ubuntu installed.
<FUSiONX> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<FUSiONX> I don't understand step 4 and 7
<poningru> hakan: what language do you speak well?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It works now. Thanks. Do I have to type 'modprobe 3c509' every time I restart the server?
<poningru> there are other language help channels
<kbrooks> FUSiONX, then dont use the guide
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: hrm
<misfit_toy> has anyone had the 99% cpu issue? where your cpu is suddenly pegged yet TOP doesn't show anything pegging it? I've had this happen with both FC and Ubuntu, I swear it's Gnome.
<hakan> im turkey. to turkish
<BeefTube> x64 makes me feel young and sexy too
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Can I place it in boot.local or make it load automatically ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: you can add that module to /etc/modules
<hakan> turkish help plz.
<FUSiONX> kbrooks don't be an asshole
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Okay, Thanks a lot :)
<koisti> can someone try to help me with that ssh1
<kbrooks> FUSiONX, be nice!
<seth_k> misfit_toy: that can be esd + gaim, eating your computer
<Tsar_vonHumbug> peeps - what's the easiest way to get c-kermit running?
<FUSiONX> Can you help me
<FUSiONX> Do I just make a text file in pico>
<misfit_toy> seth_k, really, sound and GAIM?
<mouse_> anyone noes the necessary audio codecs that i need to install to listen to .asf files?
<kbrooks> FUSiONX, and execute it? er wait
<misfit_toy> seth_k, next time it happens I'll kill -9 Gaim and see what happens. thx.
<seth_k> misfit_toy: let me look up the bug for you. Basically some things like Gaim spawn a new process each time they try to play a sound, and esd doesn't properly kill it off. So you get a bunch of processes that kill your system
<misfit_toy> seth_k, wow, interesting, thanks!
<HappyFool> Tsar_vonHumbug: there's a ckermit package in the ubuntu multiverse repository
<lancer285> does anyone here know anything about cinelerra??
<kbrooks> FUSiONX, that runs the runLime.sh
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Is openssh-server the same as sshd ?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> for the record, I got my usb converter to work - just plugged it in & usbserial seems to detect the port - can now cat /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 - pretty neat
<OdiiN> anyone knows what command can produce system bell sound ( echo $'\a' dont works ) ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: openssh-server should provide an sshd
<poningru> 
<poningru> oops sorry
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Thanks
<HappyFool> OdiiN: try it in an xterm -- it seems to work there
<HappyFool> OdiiN: maybe you need to tweak gnome-terminal settings
<hakan> help me pls (im turkish)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> HappyFool, have you used it? I can only find gkermit, which doesn't seem to support serial
<poningru> hakan: ask the question we will try to help as much as we can
<HappyFool> Tsar_vonHumbug: sorry, no. i haven't used kermit in over 8 years
<uc50ic4more> lancer285 - I have taken a look-see @ their web site, but have not installed yet... I assume you are using some type of editing app in Windows, and *really* want to find something suitable in Linux?
<seth_k> misfit_toy: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5711 is one example, but there are newer ones that are not fixed yet. I can't find them right now.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: no problem ;)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> heh - serial is so yesterday ;)
<DaZjorz> ^^
<OdiiN> HappyFool:  works at terminal, but i need a command, to use in gkrellm
<hakan> not understand please turkish talk me operator
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It works :) I'm connected remotely. thanks a lot
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: One luxery thing, if its ok... Is it possible to change the login message ?
<godofchicken> hi guys, just got my ubuntu cds (thanks a lot) but I'm having a bit of a problem installing
<Tsar_vonHumbug> /etc/motd iirc
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: um
<poningru> godofchicken: whats wrong?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: maybe /etc/issue
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Thanks again :) And thanks for all again :)
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: or look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config -- and 'man sshd_config'
<godofchicken> Basically, I'm on a laptop and it won't acknowledge the keyboard during install
<godofchicken> I don't have a spare keyboard here, either
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: or what Tsar_vonHumbug said about /etc/motd -- i'm not too sure
<jinroh> raven3x7:  Where do I add the unverse entry.  I thought it was /etc/apt/sources.list but that does not appear to be working.  I added the following entries "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<jinroh> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe"
<poningru> ooph no clue dude
<misfit_toy> seth_k, thanks
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Thanks thanks :)
<HappyFool> jinroh: are you running warty ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: cool ;)
<HappyFool> jinroh: warty = ubuntu 4.10 (older), hoary = ubuntu 5.04 (newer)
<jinroh> HappyFool:  I'm running version 5.04
<OdiiN> oh, i see manual of xterm, i'll look for settings
<godofchicken> no ideas, then?
<HappyFool> jinroh: then that line is incorrect
<poningru> godofchicken: what kind of keyboard does your lappy have?
<poningru> like the standard US one or the EU one?
<HappyFool> OdiiN: sorry, no clue about gkrellm ;)
<godofchicken> It's inbuilt standard EU one
<jinroh> HappyFool:  The file that should be updated is it still sources.list in 5.04
<HappyFool> jinroh: yes
<HappyFool> jinroh: but you need 'hoary' lines, not 'warty'
<HappyFool> jinroh: that file should have almost correct lines, just that they start with a '#'
<raven3x7> jinroh, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<raven3x7> jinroh, yes it is sources.list
<HappyFool> hmm, what happened to Seveas' sources.list example?
<jomdom> hey guys, could I get some help installing the updated firefox 1.0.5 on my new ubuntu install? how do i go about finding the old one, removing it, and cleanly re-installing?
<HappyFool> gah, that's an empty page!
<jinroh> raven3x7; HappyFool:  Thanks
<raven3x7> jomdom apt-get remove firefox should remove it
<lancer285> I'm having problems getting mplayer to work
<lancer285> err even installing
<kbrooks> HappyFool, maybe #ubuntu-nun knows?
<HappyFool> interesting channel name
<poningru> jomdom: why do yo want to remove firefox?
<HappyFool> kbrooks: you mean #ubuntu-doc?
<jomdom> because i want to install the newest
<poningru> oh upgrade
<poningru> ic
<jomdom> i tried the upgrade via the package manager
<jomdom> but it only takes me to 1.0.2
<poningru> wait till 1.0.6
<raven3x7> lancer285 what exaclty is the prob?
<OdiiN> if anyone needs a bell for gkrellm this is the command -> xterm -e echo $'\a'
<jomdom> well, i figure this is something i need to learn
<poningru> they will come out with 1.0.6 within a week
<OdiiN> thanks HappyFool
<jomdom> i dont' want to have to depend on precompiled packages
<poningru> well maybe a little more
<Dr_Willis> OdiiN,  ive also seen several 'beep' type commands that can do more controll.
<DaZjorz>   Is there some general place where the newest full sources list is ?
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: hey I just wanted to thank you for your help earlier. I think I'm pretty screwed with this network though so maybe I'll have to do a reinstall on my router at work.
<poningru> jomdom: just go into synaptic and uninstall fierfox from there
<Tsar_vonHumbug> HappyFool, found it thanks, once I enabled multiverse
<raven3x7> jomdom,  1.0.2 from ubuntu is actually 1.0.4 from mozilla
<poningru> and then go to getfirefox.com
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<poningru> and download firefox and install
<HappyFool> Tsar_vonHumbug: cool. happy serialising
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Firefox 1.0.4 is available from backports, btw
<Tsar_vonHumbug> :)
<jomdom> backports?
<poningru> yeah but 1.0.5 isnt
<jomdom> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<kbrooks> dont
<OdiiN> Dr_Willis: which are they?
<raven3x7> Tsar_vonHumbug,  1.0.4 is already in ubuntu. no need for backports
<poningru> no thats not it
<^DodGeR^> that sux Centaur  :(
<lancer285> raven3x7 when I do sudo apt-get install mplayer it says that its in the database, but not actually there
<^DodGeR^> hope u get it going
<Tsar_vonHumbug> cool - I'll update thx
<liroth> hey kids, how do I figure out why my USB 2 device is only doing USB 1 thoughput? (10 kbit/s)
<raven3x7> lancer do apt-get update and retry
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports =~ s////. Do not use these for days./
<Dr_Willis> OdiiN,  one i think was called 'beep' :P used it a few mo back on a headless server.. i made it beep out different codes during boot up.
<Tsar_vonHumbug> umm - do you have the right drivers for USB 2 ?
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: yeah, I took it to my friend's house yesterday cause he's been using linux for years and he said that he had the problem with his old mac but he can't remember how he fixed it
<lancer285> raven3x7 okay thanks!
<raven3x7> lancer285, you need to sudo ap-get btw
<^DodGeR^> Centaur, maybe just remove the wireless connection alltogehter , then reboot , adn readd it from scratch ?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, what's hanging off the USB?
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports =~ s#/#. Do not use the backports for day to day usage.
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<^DodGeR^> pointin at new essid and router and whatnot
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports =~ s#/#. Do not use the backports for day to day usage.#
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<kbrooks> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is at http:. Do not use the backports for day to day usage./backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: its /etc/motd :)
<kbrooks> uh
<kbrooks> :|
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, only an USB Storage Device
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: cool, will remember that
<liroth> a USB 2.0 Storage Device to be exact
<OdiiN> any command as beep :\
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I just made it 2 lines instead of 15. xP
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, any way I can check wether the kernel treats it as an USB1 or USB2 port-
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: well 8, not 15
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: oh yeah, i vaguely remember ssh'ing into an ubuntu box
<poningru> liroth: go into system admin and device man
<Centaur> ^DodGeR^: Maybe I'll give that a shot or I'm actually thinking about buying a new wireless card but I'm not sure which brand uses the prism2
<Mobius> anyone here using adblock with firefox?
<raven3x7> anyone got experience with the nvidia driver?
<HappyFool> Mobius: me
<Mobius> HappyFool, check this out: http://www.pierceive.com.nyud.net:8090/
<OdiiN> beep installed, good program xD
<poningru> Mobius: yeah whats up?
<^DodGeR^> dont get a ralink / rt2500
<liroth> poningru, well usb 1.0 doesn't support power right?
<godofchicken> No ideas, then?
<^DodGeR^> i hear oronco or some such works fine
<poningru> liroth: I think it does
<HappyFool> Mobius: this going to break anything ? :)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> lsmod might be a start ...
<poningru> godofchicken: sorry
<Mobius> HappyFool - no, it is a great set of filters.. just found it
<liroth> poningru, that'd be new to me... since my usb 1 ports at home do not...
<Mobius> figured I would share it with my beloved Ubuntuers =)
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports is <reply>backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; also, Do not use the backports for day to day usage!
<ubotu> ...but backports is already something else...
<Centaur> Well I was told that the new linksys cards don't work cause they have the broadcom chipset so that made me really disappointed
<kbrooks> ubotu, forget backports
<ubotu> kbrooks: i forgot backports
<liroth> poningru, any way I can make linux use these ports as USB 2.0? istead of USB 1.0?
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports is <reply>backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports for day to day usage!
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<mike998> I've installed a program called yeahconsole, and it states that I should be using the xdefaults for the keybinding for this program to hide and show...  Where are my xdefaults>?
<HappyFool> Mobius: ah, right. thanks
<Mobius> HappyFool - make sure you spread the word if you like it =)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, what do you get when you do 'lsmod | grep usb' ?
<jcfreak> Centaur: i got a belkin card working (broadcom chipset) w/ ndiswrapper
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, what am I supposed to look for?
<Centaur> jcfreak, Really?  So was it a pretty smooth installation and how is wep support?
<admin0> hi all .. what do I do to have hedgehog utilize my HT processor ?
<admin0> what do I do to have it load a smp kernel ?
<ScislaC> anyone have success with the most recent ATI drivers and xorg?
<hanasaki> i sold my ati and got a nv
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, just 1st place to look - usbview shows which mode you're running apparently
<poningru> admin0: go into synaptic
<jcfreak> Centaur: i've never messed with the wep settings, but the card setup was quite easy
<poningru> and search for linux-
<poningru> there should be package for smp
<HappyFool> admin0: there are -smp kernel images, afaik
<DaZjorz>  !! UBUNTU ROCKZ !!
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jomdom> poningru: when i try to remove "mozilla-firefox" from synaptic, it tells me i'll need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and yelp as well
<admin0> noted
<admin0> thanks
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, lsmod should show usb-storage and scsi-mod for starters
<poningru> oh wow
<poningru> jomdom: hmm
<admin0> are there login screens available or ubuntu ? where I can select a few ?
<DaZjorz> Ubotu: My server is... But ubuntu itself.. I have no idea what is bigger, about 1 GB or a breadbox
<ubotu> that's too long, DaZjorz
<DaZjorz> ubotu ?
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> yep jomdom, same here - probably not a good idea to uninstall methinks...
<DaZjorz> ubotu, is that a bot .. xP
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Centaur> jcfreak: Well maybe I'll have to look into a new card then, I have a sneaky suspicion that my problems with my wireless right now is probably because of the card (D-Link DWL-630)
<DaZjorz> It iz.
<jcfreak> Centaur: here is some info that could be helpful: http://www.gidforums.com/t-4390.html
<DaZjorz> Thats for sure
<DaZjorz> Ubotu is a bot
<DaZjorz> xP
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I give up, what is it?
<helgoman> hi
<DaZjorz> A BOT
<DaZjorz> xP
<raven3x7> i think ubuntu-desktop is not what the name suggests if i remember correctly
<HappyFool> admin0: look in System -> Administration -> Login screen setup
<jomdom> well, hmmm... how do I install firefox 1.0.5 then?
<DaZjorz> Ubotu, I don't like to tell you this... I'm really sorry for this... But, i have to be honest... You are a bot....
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I think you lost me on that one
<mjkelly93> how do i completely uninstall the fglrx module because i need to reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis> jomdom,  could use the source.
<Tsar_vonHumbug> jomdom, did you install the backports firefox?
<jomdom> nope
<admin0> i know that HappyFool , i want to know if there were alternatives and more available for choice D:
<mjkelly93> my kern.log is telling me its loaded even after i removed it via synaptic
<jcfreak> Centaur: i would try to set the wep up and let you know how it works, but its on my pc at work
<HappyFool> admin0: ah, no clue
<Tsar_vonHumbug> jomdom, cool - so that's not the problem - whew!
* DaZjorz wants to be honest to Ubotu. Sorry dude....
<Mobius> jomdom..
<jomdom> well, i marked firefox for upgrade in synpatic
* DaZjorz but you're a but xP
<Mobius> It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system
<Mobius> packages are not desired.  However, it is recommended that you keep
<Mobius> it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade
<Mobius> transitions (such as adding new packages to the system).
<jomdom> and it worked
* DaZjorz bot*
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, yea that's what it shows.
* DaZjorz but you, Ubotu, are a bot xP
<Mobius> thats ubuntu-desktop jomdom
<Tsar_vonHumbug> install & run usbview
<jomdom> hmm, so i think i'll leave it in there
<lpk> How could i configure GTK 1 fonts etc. in similiar fashion than with qt-config?
<Mobius> I took it out on my laptop jomdom
<poningru> jomdom: you can just install 1.0.5
<mjkelly93> anyone                   im trying to completely remove the fglrx module, any advice?
<poningru> it doesnt matter
<poningru> oh btw
<thechitowncubs> ubotu
<jomdom> but isnt' that like... dirty?
<Centaur> jcfreak: Wep is really important to me cause I'm never going to disable that at my store, too many customers with personal info that I don't want to risk
<jomdom> duplicate files, etc?
<poningru> jomdom: no the installer should detect
<poningru> you should take a look at their installer
<jomdom> i am used to a windows file system where programs go into program files, etc.
<lancer285> raven3x7 I tried the apt
<jomdom> where are programs typically installed?
<poningru> jomdom: where ever you want
<DaZjorz> mjkelly: Does this work: apt-get uninstall fglrx
<lancer285> raven3x7 I tried the apt-get update, but that didn't help
<poningru> I go with /usr/local
<DaZjorz> mjkelly: Just trying
<poningru> but its your choice
<my_haz> jomdom: /usr/local/
<mjkelly93> ill try it but i doubt it
<poningru> make sure to run sudo when you run the installer
<raven3x7> jomdom poningru it is not recomended to istall firefox over a previous installation
<my_haz> jomdom: exes are in /usr/local/bin
<FUSiONX> any one use Cedaga?
<poningru> really?
<DaZjorz> mjkelly93 you're trying to remove a driver module? try /etc/modules ...
<Centaur> jcfreak: What model is your card?
<lancer285> fusionx, yeah I use cedega
<mjkelly93> etc/modules?
<poningru> I am currently running 3 diff firefox at the same time
<FUSiONX> does it work?
<lancer285> works great
<FUSiONX> really?
<poningru> err 3 diff versions
<lancer285> yeah, you having problems?
<FUSiONX> may I PM you?
<poningru> no problems here
<DaZjorz> mjkelly93 it has the modules you are loading at boot. Maybe this helps.
<lancer285> yup
<raven3x7> lancer285, try mplayer-386 i thought there was a meta package. you could also search for mplayer in synaptic
<jomdom> poningru: it's more of a personal thing... i like neatness
<lancer285> raven3x7 I tried that too, but I get the same error
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i set grub to use a different kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<jomdom> no old versions if they aren't needed, etc.
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, okay... and now?
<poningru> right that makes sense
<my_haz> lancer285: mplayer installs fine, on unbuntu from the main site, you make sure to get a bunch of codecs too
<raven3x7> thats weird
<poningru> jomdom: for me synaptic does not ask to remove everything
<poningru> so I dont know whats going on
<greatzky> good afternoon.
<jcfreak> Centaur: i can't remember the exact model.  its a 54G card, lspci describes the chip as Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<lancer285> okay, I'll keep looking around
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Another problem.
<poningru> try to install another browser first
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, this system is supposed to have USB 2.0 ports... but usbview is reporting 1.0
<poningru> and see if that helps
<mjkelly93> DaZjorz,  i need to remove the actual module so i reinstall over it
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: shoot
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Where can I paste the error message? #paste ?
<DaZjorz> mjkelly93: can't you just overwrite ?
<jomdom> poningru: alright
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: could u take a look there
<mjkelly93> DaZjorz, everywhere i look it says overwriting doesnt always work for fglrx
<raven3x7> lancer285, maybe there's a temporary problem with the repo?
<Centaur> Does anybody know how well the internal wireless intel cards are supported by linux?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: where? #flood ?
<my_haz> Centaur: like a centrino ?
<DaZjorz> mjkelly93: sorry. Maybe you can try, if it doesnt work, ask someone else...
<Centaur> my_haz: yeah, cause my laptop can have one if I want it
<lancer285> raven3x7 okay.
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Do I fill in my own username there or the one I want to paste to
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, ah... well the 1st step to solving a problem is knowing you have a problem...
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: yours
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: it doesn't matter too much
<mjkelly93> DaZjorz, do u know where i can find the module?
<my_haz> Centaur: mine it works fine, but you might try knoppix first to see how much of a problem it will be
<my_haz> Centaur: you can use ndiswrapper, its pretty easy
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: pasted. Please take a look at the Dazjorz one
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, so what make/model is the storage device?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: standby
<Centaur> my_haz: Okay, well maybe I'll call my distributor and find out the chipset if I was to buy the card. I think it's time for a change.  :)
<my_haz> Centaur: of course you can't do any security auditing with these crap cards
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: eek
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: what do I do ?
<my_haz> Centaur: you don't have the card yet?
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, WesternDigital, 80GB, USB 2
<Centaur> my_haz: Well I think I'll buy a new one cause this d-link seems to be a problem
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: can you cd to /media/cdrom   (I assume the ubuntu cd is in the drive)
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Ofcourse
<my_haz> Centaur: well if you buy one BYE A GOOD ONE! hehe not one of those intel jobies
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: and run 'md5sum -c md5sum.txt'   -- that will verify the integrity of the files
<DaZjorz> erm
<my_haz> Centaur: do your research
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, whats makeing me wonder is: usbview is reporting that the usb slot is version 1.10 and speed is 12Mbit/s but I am told these slots are usb 2.0 ....
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: cdrom is mounted as /cdrom, not /media/cdrom
<my_haz> Centaur: go to netstumblers website and you will find tons of info!
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ok
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Its not mounted. Sorry.
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It is now. I'll try
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: that could be the problem ;)
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: No, apt-get mounts it automatically
<Centaur> my_haz: Well I figure I'll buy external but I'm just looking into my options. I switched to ubuntu because of my wireless card and it works fine but only with the router I used to install  :)
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ok
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I'm checking integrity.
<my_haz> Centaur: Sounds like a plan
<raven3x7> lancer285, synaptic works for me. you used that repository i gave you?
<poningru> anyone know how to mount a usb wireless adapter?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Does this md5sum.txt contains the md5's for all files on the whole CD ?
<Dr_Willis> poningru,  a wireless network adaptor?
<Centaur> my_haz, Thanks for the info.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: as far as i know
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: K. How long does this take |-)
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: a little while
<tobytwirl> Hi all! Having a bit of a crisis here and would be grateful for some help.  How can I log on as su ?
<DaZjorz> type su xP
<DaZjorz> sudo su -
<DaZjorz> and type in password
<Discipulus> ya'll got the wallop
<Discipulus> follow it
<lancer285> raven3x7 the main site?
<synd> /ignore lilo
<DaZjorz>  ??
<synd> :>
<raven3x7> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<tobytwirl> There's the problem ... I only have one password and it says it's wrong
<DaZjorz> LOL
<DaZjorz> Are you sure you typed it in correctly
<DaZjorz> Is your caps lock off
<DaZjorz> Etc.
<tobytwirl> Yes but I was only ever asked to supply a password once during installation and I have that written down
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: that password should work with sudo
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: This takes long -.-
* robotgeek hates wireless connections, a necessary evil!
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: to test, try 'sudo ls' and enter your user password
<tobytwirl> OK let me try again
<elmagozizou> Does anyone recomend me a a good partitionig program???(not gparted)
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: we can test only those files, if you want
* DaZjorz things wireless connections are handy. If they work
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Maybe
<erirlar> where can i find the ubuntu package list?
<poningru> Dr_Willis: yep
<HappyFool> erirlar: maybe packages.ubuntu.com is what you want
<tobytwirl> now it says unknown id xP
<raven3x7> lancer285, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Maybe it helps if I don't copy the files off the cd, but download them from the internet. How do I setup my sources.list to make it do that ?
<erirlar> HappyFool: thanks, just what i needed
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: fairly easily
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the appropriate lines
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: or you can look here:
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories, or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: at the second URL is an example sources.list you can use
<tobytwirl> sudo ls returns   install-report.template
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: then sudo is working
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I'll put the CD at the bottom.
<khal> how can i install ati x600 mobile drivers?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: you can just comment it out (put a '#' at the front)
<DaZjorz> I know, but I still want to use it if the other sources aren't working.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: fair enough
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, the question is, how to get the driver to recognise it as usb 2.0 - might be possible with driver options, don't seem to be other mentions of the problem found on google though
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: maybe it was just a temporary blip -- i don't know. i haven't had CD problems before
<offLimits> hello all
<tobytwirl> Sorry - I'm a newbie (only installed for the first time yesterday) and it's all a bit confusing
<DaZjorz> HAppyFool: I tried twice.
<DaZjorz> I could try another CD though.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: might be an idea
<offLimits> sometimes when I log in with Ubuntu I get a message telling me my hostname was not found and that gnome may not work correctly
<offLimits> anyone knows what it is?
<DaZjorz> But I prefer using the internet above using the CD, because then I have all new upgrades too. :)
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: 'short read' looks like a fairly low-level error to me, but I'm not sure
<jkka> im waiting for the day that every internet site is done with flash
<jkka> *download missing plugin*
<elmagozizou> Does anyone recomend me a a good partitionig program???(not gparted)
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Yea, but it says 'error' though, thats enough for me to just use the internet.
<jomdom> poningru: i downloaded the newest firefox, and am in the installer - should I install it right to /usr/local or to /usr/local/bin, or what?
<DaZjorz> elmagozizou: FDISK ?
<DaZjorz> CFDISK ?
<DaZjorz> fdisk is good in windows
<DaZjorz> i think in linux, cfdisk is better
<Maddy> jomdom, look for the version 1.0.4
<poningru> jomdom: I create a seperate file
<candrodor> (Psst, I think s/he means "separate")
<poningru> but upto you
<jomdom> Maddy: "look for the version 1.0.4"?
<poningru> elmagozizou: I would go with qtparted
<jomdom> i just got the tar for 1.0.5 off getfirefox.com
<poningru> elmagozizou: systemrescuecd
<Maddy> jomdom, what do you use right now as browser?
<jomdom> mozilla firefox 1.0.5
<jomdom> ohh
<jomdom> wait
<jomdom> mozilla firefox 1.0.2
<jomdom> (so says the about screen)
<poningru> jomdom: thats the 1.0.4
<poningru> in reality
<poningru> ubuntu backports
<jomdom> okay, isn't that counter-intuitive? ;)
<Maddy> ok, then look for the path to the binary
<poningru> well for package managment purposes
<tobytwirl> OK thanks for the suggestions - better go back to XP then ...
<poningru> its quite helpful
<poningru> tobytwirl: whats the prob?
<HappyFool> jomdom: latest hoary is 1.0.2 with security fixes up to 1.0.4 -- presumably up to 1.0.5 soonish
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I changed the /src/apt/sources.list file. CD is now at the bottom. I'll retry.
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ok
<jomdom> the path to the binary is in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<elmagozizou> ok thks
<DaZjorz> brb
<tobytwirl> cannot log in as su - the only password I have is invalid
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<poningru> tobytwirl: use sudo
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: you cannot login as root, by default
<poningru> try this
<poningru> sudo -k
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: we recommend using sudo instead
<poningru> and now
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<poningru> sudo apt-get update
<tobytwirl> tried that and again the password won't work
<poningru> do those two commands
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: you can read that url for more info
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: but 'sudo ls' worked earlier?
<james> Evening
<mjkelly93> guys i figured out my problem now,   i install the fglrx package via synaptic but the kernel doesnt load the module
<james> Would anyone here be able to help me to setup xorg.conf file to work with the 3d ati drivers?
<elmagozizou> But qtparted is unstable...is not a risk for my HD?
<mjkelly93> if the package installs correctly how can i instruct the kernel to load the module at bootup?
<tobytwirl> sudo ls returned the message   install-report.template
<mjkelly93> james,  when u figure it out, u let me know too
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: that's a file list (or so i assme)
<HappyFool> !wiki binarydriverhowto
<mjkelly93> james, cuz thats why im here too,     what ati model do u have?
<james> ATI 9800
<mjkelly93> i got a ATI 9250
<jomdom> Maddy: when i try to select the /usr/local/mozilla-firefox directory, it tells me i don't have permission to install... do I need to shut down the installer and run it as sudo root, or is there a way to transfer an already running proccess?
<tobytwirl> sorry don't know/understand - as mentioned, I am new to all this
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: what error message do you get when using sudo ?
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: fair enough
<elmagozizou> But qtparted is unstable...is not a risk for my HD?
<Maddy> jomdom, sudo
<mjkelly93> i think that the ATI driver dont support my 9250 otherwise id be done already
<tobytwirl> just entered sudo su again and for the first time I have a # prompt
<lancer285> does anyone here have experience w/ Cinelerra? I need some help
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: here's maybe a better test: try 'ls -l /home' and then 'sudo ls -l /home'   -- if it works, you should see exactly the same output
<mjkelly93> anyone got experience with FGLRX out there?  specifically the ubuntu package?
<james> Ive spent a good number of hours trying to setup the config file without any luck, just does not want to boot some im out of ideas
<tobytwirl> ok
<james> brb
<mjkelly93> yeah me2     james im on day 7 now
<james> be right back, just grabbing some food
<HappyFool> mjkelly93, james: have you guys read this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lancer285> my video display in cinelerra is slow, but in kino it looks fine.
<tobytwirl> Ok - ls - l /home has come up with my username in BLUE!
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: yay
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: and with sudo it did the same thing?
<Discipulus> tobytwirl, that's cuz it's a directory....
<tobytwirl> Will try that now
<mjkelly93> yes im pretty sure ive been there
<|stefan|> if i install a package that replaces a ubuntu-base package . if i've understad correctly the "auto update package" function won't work ? but will still apg-get dist-upgrade work ??
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: it won't be in colour this time -- that doesn't matter
<tobytwirl> same details but user name in WHITE!
<damonw> |stefan|, what package did you replace?
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: ok. that means that sudo works. Whenever you are asked for a password, enter your user password
<tobytwirl> forgive my ignorance but what is the significance of this?
<damonw> tobytwirl, there is no root account. To do something as root, type "sudo [command] "
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: i was making absolutely certain that sudo works -- i.e., that you can become 'super-user'
<DaZjorz> HappyFool
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: yo
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I just got back. I looked on the server
<HappyFool> and?
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, heres my response to that                          homeslice@ubuntu:~$ sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<mjkelly93> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: It said like 15 lines of "CDROM I/O ERRORS"
<tobytwirl> OK - what should I do next?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: eventhough it wasn't even logged on
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: cd-rom is poked, i guess
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: i'll try another cd
<mjkelly93> im gonna try rebooting again     we'll see
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: rebooting won't help
<HappyFool> aargh
<BROKEN_LADDER> is gnome eventually going to have that apple behavior where a program's menu can be put in the top bar area?
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: what are you trying to achieve
<tobytwirl> want to mount a device
<DaZjorz> lol
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: what device?
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: what device
<DaZjorz> xP
<HappyFool> heh
<tobytwirl> a second hd
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: i try to get ur workload a little off
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: where do you want to mount
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: example /secondhd or /backup or /stuff
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: ta ;)
<erirlar> is there a net-install disc for ubuntu?
<tobytwirl> the command I entered was  mount -auto .dev/hdb / mnt
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl you want it to mount to /mnt ?
<tobytwirl> without the .
<HappyFool> erirlar: take a look here (best i can do): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: Use "mount /dev/hdb /mnt" without the "'s
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> /dev/hdb1, maybe
<damonw> erirlar, try http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<DaZjorz> oo yes i forgot
<DaZjorz> lol
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: Did u already partition, what partition do you want to mount
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl did u already do partitioning **
<jomdom> woah, cool
<kbrooks> you cannot mount entire hard drives.
<jomdom> poningru: it automatically detected an old install, deleted the files, and reinstalled it
<DaZjorz> lol i know
<HappyFool> hopefully he hasn't run that -- i tried to mount an extended partition (i.e., the partition itself) once, and my machine broke
<DaZjorz> i forgot
<jomdom> and now I am running 1.0.5
<jomdom> yay
<tobytwirl> it says special device does not exist - and this is a second physical hd (old xp d:)
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, im getting the same fatal error after a reboot
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: try this: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<erirlar> HappyFool, damonw: thanks guys!
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: I forgot the 1 after hdb, it means "take partition 1
<HappyFool> tobytwirl: you can use 'sudo fdisk -l' to find all your partitions -- don't paste the output here
<|stefan|> damonw postfix
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ok
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: stand by...
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, i had the fglrx drivers working when i installed them from the ATI site, but they dont support my 9250 card... *im pretty sure*,         the ubuntu package installed drivers in a couple completely different places than the ATI package did
<tobytwirl> tried that command and it returns to #
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: is the 9250 a very recent card?
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl OK, now do cd /mnt
<james> back
<mjkelly93> not particularly
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: it'll have the contents of your partition :)
<mjkelly93> in synaptic it is listed as a support card exactly
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ah, ok
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: standby again (sorry ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so breezy is still broke?
<DaZjorz> )
<tobytwirl> returned /mnt #
<damonw> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes, X is still broken in Breezy
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, thats why im just gonna focus on the ubuntu registered program and not mess around with the ati packages anymore,     sure take your time     ive been tryin this for about 4 days straight now i can wait a lil while
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: try 'dir'. Does the harddisk partition contain anything ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any idea when it will be fixed cause i am just dieing to upgrade....
<tobytwirl> it should have dir with mp3 files
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, the ubuntu package installed about 10 files in /usr/X11R6, the ati packages didnt install anything there?
<poningru> ChurcH_of_FoamY: breazy aint broke
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: what's the output of 'dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx| tail -1'   ?
<damonw> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I don't know, but hang around the breezy forums at ubuntuforums.org to find out when
<poningru> its being deved right now
<mjkelly93> homeslice@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx| tail -1
<mjkelly93> ii  xorg-driver-fg 6.8.0-8.8.25-0 Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<mjkelly93> homeslice@ubuntu:~$
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: if you have done the mount, do "cd /mnt" and then "dir"
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: hmm
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: Does it output anything
<DaZjorz> ?
<mjkelly93> my kern.log isnt loading the module on bootup even tho its listed to be loaded in /etc/modules
<damonw> |stefan|, what do you mean "postfix"?
<HappyFool> mjkelly: how about 'dpkg -L xorg-driver-fglrx|grep fglrx.ko' ?
<mjkelly93> but it WOULD load the ati drivers....
<DaZjorz> mjkelly93: What does modprobe (module) say
<mjkelly93> ok
<tobytwirl> yes - the dirs are all listed and the one I'm intereted is there MP3
<mjkelly93> it says nothing HappyFool
<mjkelly93> DaZjorz,  1 sec
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: hmm
<mjkelly93> homeslice@ubuntu:~$ modprobe fglrx
<mjkelly93> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<mjkelly93> homeslice@ubuntu:~$
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ok, let me go find where that file is
<DaZjorz> tobytwirl: OK, good :)
<DaZjorz> mjkelly: ok, just wanted to know if it is a built-in module
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, before i unloaded the ATI version fglrx, there would be a successful modprobe
<tobytwirl> but I cannot cd to that directory - says it doesn't exist
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: did you install the ubuntu version before or after uninstalling the ati version?
<damonw> |stefan|, what do you mean "postfix"?
<othernoob> mmh, how long should it take to load a 300 pages pdf?
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ah
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to make apps be in "full screen" mode, but still leave the panel visible?
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: i think i know what might have happened
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: What is the name of the directory
<damonw> othernoob, do you have broadband or dial-up
<tobytwirl> MP3
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: another CD seems to work
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: the fglrx.ko file is in the linux-restricted-modules package
<BROKEN_LADDER> mp3 is a dinosaur that we should all quit talking about and using.
<mjkelly93> after uninstalling
<DaZjorz> tobytwirl: try "cd mp3"
<othernoob> damonw: i meant, in a program, i have the file on my pc.. it seems that everything is a lot slower lately.
<DaZjorz> without "'s
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: the ATI version overwrote that, and then erased it when uninstalled
<DaZjorz> ^^
<mjkelly93> hmm interesting idea
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: you just need to reinstall linux-restricted-moudles
<damonw> othernoob, hmm interesting
<mjkelly93> HappyFool,  didnt think of that,   ill use apt-get and specify my kernel version right?
<damonw> othernoob, what OS and version are you using?
<poningru> when was hoary released?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I inserted another CD. It works now. :)
<damonw> poningru, April 2005
<tobytwirl> ok that worked
<othernoob> damonw: kubuntu hoary
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: cool ;). Throw the first one away
<DaZjorz> xP
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: yeah
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: lol :) sure ^^
<poningru> so do we excpect an october breazy release?
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: Good
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: you know how to do this?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: No, sorry, doesn't wrk :\
<HappyFool> poningru: yip
<damonw> poningru, Of course!
<mjkelly93> i have a pretty good idea
<tobytwirl> how do I list the contents
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: still /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code.
<mjkelly93> its telling me its already installed, should i force overwrite?
<DaZjorz> tobytwirl: dir
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: hmm
<damonw> poningru, Every six months
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: yip
<mjkelly93> ok
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: i think there's a --reinstall flag -- check the --help or 'man apt-get'
<mjkelly93> ok
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: You use mount (device) (dir) to link the directory to the contents of the device.
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: You use cd (dir) to go to a directory.
<damonw> mjkelly93, "sudo apt-get reinstall install [package] "
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: when you have time, try running that md5sum thing -- will check the CD and you cd-rom
<mjkelly93> reinstall isnt an option
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: You use dir (or ls which is the same) to see the contents of a folder
<tobytwirl> ok got the listing and they're all there - now all I have to do is load the player, which is where all the trouble originall started!
<mjkelly93> damonw, i had to to sudo apt-get install --reinstall Package
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: No, I think the problem is in /usr/bin/dpkg.
<damonw> mjkelly93, oops! sorry
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Because thats the file that returns errors.
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Could that be possible ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: same error? I think i have it open on the paste-bin still...
<|stefan|> damonw that's the package i replaced =) you asked that earlier.
<mjkelly93> damonw, its ok :)    i was trying force-overwrite heh
<damonw> mjkelly93, :)
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Yes, same error.
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ok that reinstalled correctly from the CD
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: I had a player a while ago ermm
<Garrison> mjkelly93: here's your man apt-get -- http://www.xironet.org/?UserPasteBin&paste=95b26118377ad093ff3feb8a6e970bac
<damonw> |stefan|, you should probably be fine
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: i thought its named mp123 or something
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ok, try the 'depmod -a; modprobe fglrx' thing now
<tfort> anyone here play WoW on their linux system?
<damonw> |stefan|, did it uninstall any of the "ubuntu" base packages when you removed it?
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: but not sure. Standby i'll search it.....
<|stefan|> damonw well when i replaced that package it forced me to remove the ubuntu-base package
<mjkelly93> HappyFool,  uh oh
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: hmm. to be honest i suspect your cd-rom
<mjkelly93> HappyFool,    homeslice@ubuntu:~$ depmod -a; modprobe fglrx
<mjkelly93> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<mjkelly93> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<mjkelly93> homeslice@ubuntu:~$
<OdiiN> sudo :)
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: But then both cdroms would be broken. I'll do a check.
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: remember not to paste too much here
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: i meant your drive ;)
<DaZjorz> Tobytwiirl: mpg123
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, i know    if it would have been another line or 2 i woulda used pastebin
<tobytwirl> That's the one
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl you can try "apt-get install mpg123
<DaZjorz> "
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: or if that doesn't work, I'll send you the installer URL.
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, whaddya think about that error?
<HappyFool> mpg321
<DaZjorz> (Y)
<tobytwirl> OK hang on a mo
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: as OdiiN said, you need sudo for both of those
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ok didnt see that
<DaZjorz> Happyfool: If ur workload is a little to much, u can forward some of the things to me.
<damonw> |stefan|, ubuntu-base is for warty and hoary, it depends on other packages so if the devels decide to add a standard package it will automatically get installed the next time you do an upgrade
<mjkelly93> homeslice@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<mjkelly93> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, nothing
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: um
<james> Happyfool: Thanks, the link worked great :)
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, should i reboot then try those commands?
<james> I only wish I had come accross it sooner
<HappyFool> james: cool
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: I just read that mpg123 has huge security problems. You can try this program...
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: this is new on me
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, well then we're both learning hehe
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: mp3blaster its called
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: the depmod -a worked ?
<yahalom> are others having issues with apt-get? i keep getting errors: (111 Connection refused)
<|stefan|> damonw i'm running hoary i think. but what does actually the ubuntu-base package do ? it was just some documents and nothing really that important. and is it still possible to run apt-get upgrades ?
<Strife> hmm are the backports repositories down?
<mjkelly93> HappyFool,  yes
<poningru> Strife: no
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Though I've changed my source.list file now. But still its trying to copy the files from the CD. Should I remove the line completely ?
<Pro_Newbie> How to install a *.deb package?
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: i can't tell why that module does not load; rebooting is an option
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, im gonna reboot then try those commands again as per described on the wiki                     ill brb
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: i would
<|stefan|> Pro_Newbie dpkg -i packagename
<yahalom> anybody?
<poningru> oh wait it is down
<Strife> poningru: k, well I'm getting a "connection refused" error... I'll just try agin later, I guess
<poningru> strife yes
<damonw> |stefan|, yes you can still upgrade existing packages, but the ubuntu-base dpeendencies make it so the ubuntu devels can automatically install or uninstall packages as needed when you upgrade your whole system
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Roger that. :)
<Pro_Newbie> 10x |stefan|
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: if fglrx is still in /etc/modules, it *should* load on boot
<poningru> yahalom: whats the prob?
<tobytwirl> it says cannot find package
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, its there   ill brb
<tobytwirl> ... for either
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: Okay, i'll send you the file URL.
<damonw> |stefan|, in general for a RELEASED version like hoary its ok to get rid of it
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, if you do a lsmod, do you see ehci_hcd listed?
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: Do a cd /
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, its actually listed there 4 seperate times hehe    does that matter?
<candrodor> (Psst, I think s/he means "separate")
<yahalom> poningru, Could not connect to ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net:80 (66.90.101.204). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<poningru> I think everything is down
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: only once is fine
<poningru> yahalom: its down
<tobytwirl> done
<mjkelly93> OK
<|stefan|> damonw well i don't have any choise really =) i want to have sendmail instead of postfix. so then i have to get rid of it =)
<poningru> try again later
<HappyFool> seperate
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: then do a mkdir sources && cd sources
<candrodor> (Psst, I think s/he means "separate")
<yahalom> poningru, the whole thing?
<poningru> yep
<HappyFool> what is this candrodor thing? another bot?
<yahalom> poningru, how long already?
<poningru> universe main everything
<punkrockguy318> Where can I find a list of all packages installed in a normal hoary install?
<poningru> no clue
<damonw> |stefan|, that ok you should be fine
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: then type this command exactly
<DaZjorz> wget http://www.stack.nl/~brama/mp3blaster/src/mp3blaster-3.2.0.tar.gz
<D1> does anyone know if OpenOffice has some sort of "CORRECTION MODE" of typing?
<|stefan|> damonw ok =) thanks for your help.
<poningru> D1: what do you mean?
<poningru> as in auto correction?
<D1> like all my text would be highlited red
<D1> na
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl: You should copy & paste that, if you are using SSH.
<D1> I'm trying to peer edit a paper for a friend
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: steady pm
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: steady on, even
<tICT_Noob> Hi all - does anyone have experience with wlans?
<D1> and I want all my text to be autohighlighted red.
<candrodor> This candrodor thing is I. I put the script up for some friends, to improve their spelling, and it works.
<damonw> D1, yes you can
<D1> do you know how, by any chance?
<liroth> Okay. now THIS is weird.
<Tsar_vonHumbug> tICT_Noob, yes, but not Linux specifically - wassup?
<liroth> I got this USB 2.0 card
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: mp3blaster is installable via apt - tobytwil just needs to setup his /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: ??
<damonw> D1, turn on AutoSpellCheck
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: How
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, hey I'm back. I installe an USB 2.0 card.
<tICT_Noob> got problems connecting with Hoary
<tobytwirl> using f1  and now back to sources dir
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl wait...
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, try a lsmod & see if ehci_hcd is listed...
<damonw> D1, are you using version 1.1.x or 2.0 beta?
<DaZjorz> it seems you can download it via apt
<D1> 2.0 beta
<D1> I dont mean autocorrect grammer
<candrodor> (Psst, I think s/he means "grammar")
<D1> grammmar*
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, but unfortunately it add's 2 1.1 UHCI for it...
<DaZjorz> Tobytwirl Nvm. Did you download the file ?
<tobytwirl> Not yet - waiting for the command you mentioned
<DaZjorz> To finish?
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, but it sais USB 2.0 hub, VIA82xxx USB 1.1 UHCI Device
<Forty|> damnit
<D1> I mean I'm correcting my friends paper and I want all my text to be red but I dont wannat keep pressing the highlight text color button
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: same way you did -- uncomment lines n /etc/apt/sources.list, or use this:
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories, or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<damonw> D1, make sure you have all your "en" openoffice language packs installed in synaptic and your "en" myspell packages
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, yes, it's a VIA chip I know. But why does it load the USB 1.1 driver than? makes no sense to me...
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I'll just make him compile it. If that doesn't work, i'll try it that way.
<tICT_Noob> have everything setup ndiswrapper & static IP - wireless card picks up network but stops there
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: Finished yet?
<damonw> D1, the auto spellcheck wont show the red highlighting when you print
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, and ehci_hcd is loaded
<robert_pectol> ... up and running with a brand new install of Ubuntu...  took about 1/2 hour to install and it recognized most all of my hardware!  nice!
<tICT_Noob> cannot ping gateway or other local clients
<elmagozizou> Does qtparted brings risk for my HD?? i mena because is unstable...
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: on ubuntu it's generally preferred to install the deb - that way security fixes etc are installed automatically
<damonw> D1, you'd need a macro, which could get complicated
<liroth> Tsar_vonHumbug, ehci AND uhci...
<D1> ok, thanks.
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Ok. I'll try.
<damonw> D1, you could check out oooforum.org
<hussam> how can I tell the installation date as in when Hoary was installed on my computer?
<D1> will do.
<D1> thanks for the tip.
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: You can cancel the download and do this command: "vi /etc/apt/sources.list"
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Lamest_edit_wars_ever
<poningru> sorry wrong window
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: Put a # in front of the first line that says ..
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: don't forget sudo ;)
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I guess he's root already..?
<tobytwirl> download it into /sources #
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: execute "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, modprobe didnt load any errors
<DaZjorz> The first line should read: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl right ?
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: or around that.
<mjkelly93> it says the module was loaded
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: cool
<mjkelly93> in kern.log
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: push "i" and then place a # in front of the line.
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: Then delete the #'s in front of the lines like deb ***
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: now you just need to tweak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: like this line: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe
<tobytwirl> yes - got loads of stuff on the screen ...
<tICT_Noob> Tsar_vonHumbug, ever seen a conflict with dhcp in linux with wireless?
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: you need to change 'ati' to 'fglrx'
<tobytwirl> yes line similar to that
<DaZjorz> TobyTwirl: Private conversation could be handier.
<tobytwirl> OK let's do it
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, im gonna do that right now,  modprobe and depmod both ran smoothly
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: you should not need to run those again, especially if fglrx is listed in /etc/modules
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: I fail opening a private conversation with TobyTwirl :S
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: just use /query tobytwirl
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: don't bother with dcc
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ok      well kern.log says it loaded, modprobe says its loaded, ubuntu says its the correct version and has been verified to work on my radeon 9250, all i gotta do is restart now, wish me luck ill be back in 2 minutes
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: also, you don't need to reboot again. let me know when you've tweaked xorg
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: woah ;)
<mjkelly93> HappyFool,  :)
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: have you tweaked xorg.conf ?
<knowledge_> where can I get information on how to install the latest kernel?
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, yes    im gonna shut down gdm and restart it
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ok
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, brb
<Maddy> knowledge_, for ubuntu or generally?
<OdiiN> and ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<knowledge_> Ububtu
<aeolist> i have installed the nvidia drivers and followed ubuntuguides guidelines... should my xorg.conf have Driver "nv" or Driver "nvidia" written?
<james_> Where would I go about finding support for using Wine? im having trouble running an application that I know should be supported?
<OdiiN> mjkelly93:  please, try to play a video when had fglrx driver loaded, i have poor performance with this drivers in a 9800
<Maddy> synaptic
<knowledge_> I tried but when I load that kernel it says "kernel panic" something yadda yadda
<Maddy> james_, ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> james_: /join #winehq
<james_> Thanks :)
<mjkelly93> ok OdiiN ill let ya know how it goes
<azambuja> hi
<azambuja> i have just one simple question
<poningru> I had a question for Mathew Garret
<cat> azambuja: ask
<azambuja> can i install KDE on ubuntu after, in my HD?
<othernoob> azambuja: yes
<azambuja> or i have to download Kubuntu?
<HappyFool> aeolist: nvidia
<azambuja> i want to use both gnome and kde
<aeolist> okie
<aeolist> thanks
<poningru> is laptop support for compaq come under HP support?
<HappyFool> azambuja: you can install kubuntu-desktop after installing -- that will give you kde too
<knowledge_> Maddy, ubuntuguide.org will explain it?
<concept10> Has anyone noticed that firefox brings pages up slower in Linux than the windows version?
<azambuja> othernoob: thanks
<othernoob> azambuja: you're welcome
<azambuja> HappyFool: by apt-get?
<azambuja> HappyFool: cant i apt-get kde directly?
<HappyFool> azambuja: yip. or synaptic
<Maddy> i have my informations about wine from ubuntuguide
<aeolist> concept10, you can make some changes to firefox, read the ubuntuguide part about ff
<jimcooncat> concept10, have you disabled IPV6 lookups?
<Maddy> IMHO
<concept10> jimcooncat, aeolist : I have disabled those, but I will check again
<azambuja> HappyFool: ok, ill try it :-) im a gentoo user
<ValheruLord> was anybody able to configure the modem: Zoom 5510 USB
<HappyFool> azambuja: i don't follow 'kde directly' -- assuming you have the diskspace and bandwidth, i'd just install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Forty|> is there anyway to force eject a cdrom?
<azambuja> HappyFool: ok, i mean pure KDE, i guess Kubuntu-desktop comes with more than just "pure" kde
<damonw> Forty|, use a paper clip in the little hole next to the eject button :)
<azambuja> HappyFool: got me?
<othernoob> Forty|: sudo umount -l /dev/hdX  or sudo umount -f /dev/hdX to unmount the drive
<HappyFool> azambuja: there's a kde-core, which might be what you want, but i'm not sure -- i don't use kde
<ValheruLord> was anybody able to configure the adsl modem: Zoom 5510 USB ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> DOES anyone know whether gnome will eventually have "program menu in panel" mode, like in Mac OS and KDE?
<concept10> jimcooncat, I have cable internet, I havent used windows in a long time, but this morning I booted windows to do something and those pages were flying in firefox
<raven3x7> i just installed nvidia-glx. but only get a blck screen
<Tsar_vonHumbug> liroth, the uhci is needed - apparently ehci supports only high speed
<cat> raven3x7: TRY configuring the X for a fact,
<damonw> concept10, http://ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox
<knowledge_> has anyone patched their kernel with the alps.patch file?
<damonw> knowledge_, I run breezy with the following info
<damonw> and my touchpad works finew
<raven3x7> cat what do you mean?
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: What is the name of the package mp3blaster ?
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: mp3blaster
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: just mp3blaster or something else
<knowledge_> well mine does too, however I would like the extra features like scrolling and such
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: you can search apt using 'apt-cache search <search-string>'  (no <>)
<jimcooncat> Hi, am playing with bricolage-cms. I want to have it start up with init.d, but I need to "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/perl5/auto/libapreq/" before I can start it. Where can I put this environment variable to be set?
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, didnt work, it hung like usual
<damonw> knowledge_, to get scrolling etc to work go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28132
<HappyFool> jimcooncat: are you writing an init script for it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there are two beautiful yellow and black butterflies outside my apartment in san francisco, doing this mating chase thing in the sun.
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: hmm
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, hmmm is right    wtf   =(   i had my hopes up there
<DaZjorz> HappyFool: Couldn't find package
<knowledge_> damonw, Tried that, but I get errors
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: sorry. have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<concept10> Yep, I already had all of those changed in firefox
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: it's in 'universe'
<raven3x7> cat if you mean editing i've been playing with it for hours trying to find an error
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, it hangs before it gets to write to the log, ive tried like 5 different ways to get to read that but it doesnt get to write to it
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just upgraded my kernel, and although esd seems like it's working fine, i'm getting no sound.. :(
<jimcooncat> I thought I'd modify the init script for it, but maybe I need to be looking at apache? I don't get the envrionment here, like I could with gentoo
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: don't forget to run 'apt-get update' before trying to install
<damonw> knowledge_, are you running hoary or breezy?
<raven3x7> xorg conf that is
<knowledge_> ummm.....5.04
<knowledge_> ?
<damonw> thats hoary
<knowledge_> I see
<knowledge_> there's a new version out already?
<damonw> it's a testing version ("breezy")
<knowledge_> I see
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, i think im just about out of ideas    i just cant see whats going wrong?
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: i'm out of ideas too, sorry.
<damonw> knowledge_, This is how I got it working with scroll, etc on breezy, you could try it :) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48257
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, can u think of anywhere else i can get advice?
<azambuja> HappyFool: ok, but kde-ubuntu will give me kde and gnome on my machine, right?
<azambuja> HappyFool: assuming im installig ubuntu
<DaZjorz> I gotta go, won't be back in 3 weeks :(
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ubuntuforums, and the mailing lists
<DaZjorz> cya
<HappyFool> DaZjorz: cheers
<HappyFool> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> HappyFool: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<HappyFool> hmm
<Seveas> ubotu, no
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> ehm...
<Seveas> :)
<knowledge_> damonw, Thanks, I'll look into it...I'll be back after to let you guys know how it went
<Tsar_vonHumbug> later peeps
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, i tried ubuntuforums like 3 times but noone there helped
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: ok, the mailing list. standby
<knowledge_> I was trying to install a new kernel but that didn't work out
<knowledge_> I guess I"ll just do this for now and see how it goes
<looksaus> hm, minor problem here
<damonw> knowledge_, good luck I hope it works
<HappyFool> knowledge_: note that breezy is still in testing, and may break in unexpected ways
<damonw> HappyFool, I think he's gonna try it in Hoary
<damonw> HappyFool, but good advice =)
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ok   i dont know what that is so ill wait for ya here   just lemme know
<HappyFool> ubotu, ubuntuforums is an Ubuntu web forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ubotu> HappyFool: okay
<looksaus> I accidentally removed the kernel image from a system I crossgraded from Knoppix
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: finding the mailing list address
<looksaus> (which is why there was no error message, presumably)
<looksaus> I wonder about the best way to get going again
<jasoncohen> last night my root file system died on me. it was an LVM2 ext3 partition. there were unrecoverable FS errors and i couldn't fsck manually. i decided to re-install the system using regular ext3 partitions which i did. however, now, i can't update my menus with smeg. smeg shows my old menus with the customizations i made but they aren't being saved.
<looksaus> system boots lilo fine, and an initrd kernel
<looksaus> but chokes after that
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ok  im gonna register at linuxquestions.org and try there too
<looksaus> any suggestions to remedy this welcome
<jasoncohen> i.e - when i exit smeg, the changes don't take affect. smeg used to use 100% cpu while it was updating the menus. now it doesnt' do that so I'm assuming it's doing nothing
<Seveas> HappyFool, lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/lists  or look at Seveas' URL
<raven3x7> this is really weird... i have nvidia glx installed but in xorg.log it says it cant find the nvidia X driver...
<knowledge_> damonw,
<HappyFool> raven3x7: is the module loaded?
<QaDeS_> hiyas
<HappyFool> raven3x7: what does 'lsmod|grep ^nvidia' say ?
<mjkelly93> HappyFool,  ok thanks again
<knowledge_> the only thing I'm running into is something about "...to default locale: No such file or directory"
<to|m> does there exist an equalizer for Rhythembox?
<raven3x7> dunno... should have thought about that. it's nvidia-glx right?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: the kernel module seems to be called simply 'nvidia'
<QaDeS_> i just installed ubuntu as a server, but it didn't ask for a root password...is there a default or something?
<jasoncohen> nevermind, apparently i just had to restart gnome
<raven3x7> HappyFool,  nvidia               3923388  0
<HappyFool> QaDeS_: ubuntu uses sudo; you can read about it here:
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HappyFool> raven3x7: hmm
<QaDeS_> o.O
<raven3x7> HappyFool, the exact line (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<HappyFool> raven3x7: what does 'dpkg -l nvidia-glx|tail -1' say ?
<jtg> can anyone help with totem? get "could not read from resource" when trying to play dvd
<raven3x7> HappyFool, ii  nvidia-glx     1.0.7174-0ubun NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<ray_> i thought ubuntu used xorg
<OdiiN> hoary
<HappyFool> it does; that is evidently a generic driver. Mine says the same
<raven3x7> ray_, hoary does
<Arkainium> hmm.. anyone know if windows xp can be installed on an extended partition?
<ray_> raven3x7, is xorg better?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: it sounds like you've done all the right things
<xry> how do i play WMV in ubuntu?
<QaDeS_> ok, got it. so how do i install grub the easy way? :o>
<ray_> xry, get the w32codecs
<raven3x7> HappyFool, yeah i've done this before. first time on xorg though
<xry> couldnt find the package
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<raven3x7> ray_, xorg is newer and should have a lot of improvements
<HappyFool> xry: read that URL -- should tell you how
<ray_> xry, u need to add the backports to your apt list
<koldun> hi there
<HappyFool> QaDeS_: why do you need to install grub? You overwrote your mbr with windows?
<ray_> xry, hold on i will copy and pastes what they are
<knowledge_> So, anyone know wanna help me with yet another error?
<koldun> i've got problem with fglrx_xgamma someone here how can help me
<koldun> i've got problem with fglrx_xgamma
<HappyFool> raven3x7: there are no other errors reported?
<koldun> fglrx_xgamma: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_gamma.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ray_> koldun, what are you trying to do?
<koldun>  <-- but fglrx-dev is installed and the shared object is in /usr/X11R6/lib/
<koldun> and the driver works
<raven3x7> HappyFool, no but let me check again
<QaDeS_> HappyFool, naw, i just don't want to have lilo as my loader
<koldun> fglrx sais that the card works
<koldun> fglrxinfo
<koldun> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<koldun> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<koldun> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200 Series DDR Generic
<koldun> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<HappyFool> QaDeS_: um. i don't actually know how to install grub like that, but i guess something like 'apt-get install grub'
<ray_> xry, deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<ray_> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<knowledge_> well, I'll just kick back and wait for someone to come up with time to help
<QaDeS_> yea. alas, it doesn't automagically create the menu.lst :o/
<HappyFool> QaDeS_: do you have some sort of custom install? ubuntu-base is dependent on grub, so you should have it
<HappyFool> QaDeS_: ah
<raven3x7> HappyFool, only found this warning (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory) and a couple more about fonts
<HappyFool> QaDeS_: try 'update-grub'
<QaDeS_> interesting...it booted from lilo o.O
<QaDeS_> oh cool :oD txvm
<ray_> xry, u got that?
<xry> yes
<HappyFool> QaDeS_: you'll also need to run 'install-grub /dev/hdXXXX' -- do be careful though ;) and don't screw up your hard-drives
<xry> im downloading the package
<HappyFool> raven3x7: hrm
<koldun> can someone help me with this wicked fglrx_xgamma problem?
<QaDeS_> we'll see ;)
<koldun> sorry for paste
<pax> # grub-install --root-directory=/boot   /dev/hda   (exemple)
<ray_> xry, after u get that i would remove the backports from your apt list. some packages have caused me problems
<Jeran> hi
<pax> then # update-grub
<ray_> hello
<QaDeS_> ok *trying*
<HappyFool> koldun: try 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib flgrx_xgamma'
<Kyral> anyone know how to escape a : on the command line?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: it's usually best just to ask the question, regardless of how busy things are ;). What's the problem?
<HappyFool> Kyral: \: ?
<Kyral> Tried it
<Kyral> mkdir Mobile\ Suit\ Gundam\:\ MS\ IGLOO
<Kyral> mkdir: cannot create directory `Mobile Suit Gundam: MS IGLOO': Invalid argument
<OdiiN> what settings needed for allow dcc resume downloads in konversation, i cant configure it propertly ( i use firestarter and i'm behind a router )
<HappyFool> Kyral: is this maybe on a fat32 partition?
<Kyral> yah :D
<HappyFool> Kyral: i would guess colons can't be used there -- think C:
<QaDeS> when i perform grub-install it tries to access my fd0 and xields an error :o/
<Kyral> Fscking hell
<HappyFool> QaDeS: did you see pax's command ?
<Whistler> how can i change grub settings?
<HappyFool> Whistler: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  (probably what you want)
<QaDeS> yea, that's whyt i tried to execute
* Kyral tries to remember why he used FAT32 on his anime partition
<HappyFool> QaDeS: what's the error?
<QaDeS> ok, got it
<QaDeS> --no-floppy did it :oD
<pax> update-grub wont probably create a complete menu.list on a mulitiboot system, but it will enable you to boot into linux. then you can add your other operating system to menu.list
<Kyral> oyah, because I could set the umask and uid easy :D
<raven3x7> brb
<memin> Hello people
<QaDeS> tyvm pax and HappyFool
<xry> what about mplayer? which source can i get that from?
<koldun> HappyFool, thank you it works well
<koldun> :)
<memin> Has anybody try to make a cutomized bootable cd fom ubuntu?
<carambol> add multiverse to ur repo
<carambol> xry
<HappyFool> koldun: you can add that path to /etc/ld.so.conf and then run 'sudo ldconfig' so that you don't need to do that LD_LIB..= thing everytime
<imaek> I have a nVidia GeForce 6600, and when I was installing ubuntu, it asked me what resolutions my video card could handle.  I left it at the defaults, and now I am stuck with the highest resolution being 1024x768, which is too small.  Now, I tried "sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but every time I do that and restart XServer, I get my monitor informing me that something is out of sync.  Is there any surefire way to just add 1
<imaek>  resolution?
<knowledge_> HappyFool, is it possible to post a few lines of an error message?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: on a pastebin, preferably
<HappyFool> knowledge_:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<koldun> cool thank you HappyFool
<xry> carambol: but i did :(
<QaDeS> umm...could it be grub doesn't support xfs boot partitions?
<xry> cant find the package
<knowledge_> HappyFool, ok, done
<OdiiN> imaek:  check if in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , the horitzontal and vertical sync of your monitor are configured propertly
<HappyFool> QaDeS: there's a 'xfs_stage1_5' in my /boot/grub, so i think it (probably?) should
<carambol> apt-get install mplayer-386 mozilla-mplayer mplayer-fonts
<ray_> xry, get xine-ui
<imaek> OdiiN: they are right now, but it is working in 1024x768 right now.
<jtg> Hi, I need a hand with Totem to play DVDs any offers
<knowledge_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/624 <---that's my problem
<HappyFool> knowledge_: i think this might be fixable using dpkg-reconfigure
<HappyFool> knowledge_: hold on just a sec
<knowledge_> ok
<koldun> Thank you for the help
<koldun> cu
<leroj> hallo pmMike
<xry> the package xine-ui doesn't have a installationcandidate
<imaek> OdiiN: I also added "1280x1024" to the Modes section for each depth, but that choice isn't in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<robotgeek> jtg: why don't you use vlc?
<ray_> xry, really? did u uncomment the universe
<OdiiN> imaek:  you want to set up at 800x600 ?
<jtg> robotgeek: I just started with Ubuntu and Totamis the
<HappyFool> knowledge_: hmm. ok, i'm not 100%, but i think what you need to do is generate the files for your locale
<imaek> OdiiN: no, I'd like something Larger than 1024x768 (like 1280x1024)
<jorgp> is it possible to convert kubuntu back to ubuntu?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: to do this, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locals'
<kdp> how would i configure my modem through the Network settings menu if it was connected to PCI slot 2?
<QaDeS> to be prepared for my notebook isntall...will ubuntu support 1280x800 out of the box? or recognize it after the nvidia install?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: to do this, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<crimsun> jorgp: install ubuntu-desktop
<jtg> robotgeek: sorry Totem is the default viewer. It recognises the dvd but I get a "could notread fromresource" error
<HappyFool> knowledge_: you'll get one helluva list -- find en_US.UTF-8 and make sure it's selected
<jorgp> I want to switch to gnome instead of kde
<ray_> jorgp, dont like kubuntu?
<kdp> the autodetect function says it cant find the modem
<xry> ray_: i found it now
<xry> what now?
<robotgeek> jtg: do u have the libdvdcss library, i am not sure if that is what's it called!
<ray_> xry, it should work
<poningru> hey who do I contact about the bounties?
<knowledge_> HappyFool, "locals is not installed"
<jorgp> ray_: no
<HappyFool> knowledge_: yeah, i made an error
<HappyFool> knowledge_: locales
<ray_> jorgp, why not..... just curious
<HappyFool> poningru: isn't there a web-site for those?
<knowledge_> HappyFool, "locales is broken or not fully installed"
<HappyFool> knowledge_: erk
<knowledge_> uh huh
<HappyFool> knowledge_: you're running hoary?
<jtg> robotgeek:I've got the gstreamstuff, I'll check on libdvdcss, hang on ...
<jorgp> my wife likes gnome better, and kde just seems unfinished
<knowledge_> yup
<HappyFool> knowledge_: default install
<knowledge_> uh huh
<HappyFool> knowledge_: err, that was a question ;) -- the default install ?
<HappyFool> ok
<ray_> yeah kde needs some tweaking
<jorgp> ray_: but all I had at the time was a kubuntu cd
<jorgp> ray_: and have been waiting on ubuntu cd's for about 6 weeks
<knowledge_> HappyFool, yeah, default install
<amortal_mistake> anybody ever have a problem where nxclient(freeNX) just shows up as a blank xmessage with an ok box?
<ray_> jorgp, yeah ne too!
<jorgp> ray_: so I wanted to convert this kubuntu to ubuntu, I heard the gnome desktop is nice
<HappyFool> knowledge_: um. let's try 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo aptitude reinstall locales'  and see if that works
<Jeran> Any idea on how long the CD's might take to get to the USA?
<xry> ray_: i want to play WMV in Firefox
<xry> what to do?
<knowledge_> HappyFool, how would I be able to save my settings and installed programs but reinstall the base system so all these files can be included
<ray_> xry, it still doesnt?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: um. i'm not following what you want to do
<jorgp> Jeran: it's been 6 weeks here Oklahoma
<jtg> robotgeek: mmmmm doesnt look like it is there?
<knowledge_> reinstall ubuntu, but keep all my settings and progs
<xry> firefox says: additional plugins needs to install
<HappyFool> knowledge_: hmm. not very easy. you could try backing up your home directory and /etc, but that tends to be messy
<xry> and if i try manual install, it sends me to microsoft.com
<sJaM> you can do with most packages
<sJaM> apt-get install --reinstall
<HappyFool> knowledge_: if you really want to reinstall, i'd backup only your user data (pictures, mail, blah blah) and reinstall and then reconfigure/restore user data
<toolaphial> xry: install mplayer with win32 codecs
<ray_> xry, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<xry> but i can't find the mplayer codec
<carambol> xry you need w32 codecs
<knowledge_> I see
<xry> i have w32codecs
<ray_> yeah either get mplayer or use mozilla-plugin-vlc
<lin_> Question about muddleftp................
<carine_> hello! :) can someone help me please I have a serious problem with my external hard drive. I am a complete newbie I don't know what to do
<benplaut> carine_: what's thew problem? :)
<knowledge_> HappyFool, locales is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled.
<HappyFool> knowledge_: ok, 'sudo aptitude install locales'
<carine_> hi :) I installed my external hard drive and at the beggining I didn't have any problems. In fact ubuntu recognised it. Now it doesn't allow me to modify files and folders
<knowledge_> I see....
<ray_> permissions
<carine_> the problems started a week after using it
<HappyFool> knowledge_: that's pretty weird - libc6 dependent on locales
<knowledge_> HappyFool, can I use that pastebin thingy again?
<sJaM> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Jeran> Is Ubuntu a good thing to use when trying to switch from Windows to Linux?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: sure
<ray_> yes it is a very good thing
<HappyFool> knowledge_: something is screwy with your system
<knowledge_> of course, it's just my luck
<knowledge_> Mandrake..!?....mann that os sucked on ANY of my computers
<ray_> xry, did it work
<HappyFool> carine_: you probably need to tweak /etc/fstab
<knowledge_> then I switched to this, and it's a helluva lot better
<Jeran> is Ubuntu 'Laptop' safe?
<jorgp> how is breezy coming along?
<ray_> i hate mandrake
<HappyFool> carine_: maybe you can paste your current /etc/fstab here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<carine_> okay one minute
<jorgp> Jeran: I dont think ubuntu will prevent someone from stealing your laptop
<knowledge_> HappyFool, posted on pastebin
<HappyFool> knowledge_: it's busy loading
<HappyFool> knowledge_: erm
<knowledge_> oh
<knowledge_> {singing} telll me something gooodd....
<ray_> Jeran, an even better choice if coming from windows is kubuntu
<Jeran> jorgp: I mean will it work on my laptop? I know some version of linux don't like laptops.. I don't think ubuntu is going to eletrify my laptop and make it zap everyone, except me, that touch it :-P
<xry> thanks
<HappyFool> knowledge_: what does 'dpkg -l "glibc*"|grep ^ii' say ?
<ray_> xry, it worked?
<knowledge_> HappyFool, nothing
<jorgp> Jeran: will it works perfectly on my laptop
<HappyFool> knowledge_: um, ok, how about 'dpkg -l "libc6"|tail -1'  ?
<jorgp> ray_: what do you like about kubuntu?
<knowledge_> ohh, wait....do I have to uninstall those packs? because I think I installed the newest libc6.....but I forgot what it was for
<knowledge_> oh yeah, my fan control on my lappy toppy
<HappyFool> knowledge_: how did you upgrade libc6?
<knowledge_> ii  libc6          2.3.5-1ubuntu7 GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<knowledge_> just installed the newest package
<ray_> jorgp, it looks better and you can use sound in multiple apps... better control...menu control etc
<HappyFool> knowledge_: oh my
<HappyFool> knowledge_: you've got breezy libc6 ?
<robotgeek_> jtg, sorry...back now
<knowledge_> oh goody...that's always a good reaction
<knowledge_> I have no clue happy
<elmagozizou> does anyone use mplayer with nvidia drives installed?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: i'm not sure how you should proceed
<ray_> i use it with fglrx
<knowledge_> can I msg you?
<HappyFool> knowledge_: sure
<carine_> here is my etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/626
<raven3x7> HappyFool, i ran a dpkg-reconfigure. the error in the log is gone but i still get a black screen. no errors reported!
<HappyFool> carine_: hmm -- your external drive is usb?
<carine_> yes
<QaDeS> yay, it's bootin :oD
<robotgeek_> jtg, libdvdcss2  is the name of the debian package
<robotgeek_> jtg, oops..ubuntu :)
<Jeran> I'm looking at the screenshots and so far I like what I see
<mitch528> hi
<HappyFool> raven3x7: sorry, i'm more-or-less out of ideas. i think you may be stuck with nv drivers for now. I can only point you to ubuntuforums and the mailing lists
<raven3x7> elmagozizou, are you getting a signal 11 from audio_decode
<mitch528> Can anyone help me setup a FTP SERVER on ubuntu?
<robotgeek_> mitch528, sure...
<HappyFool> carine_: sorry, i'm kind of multitasking here
<raven3x7> HappyFool, thanks for the try. will sent a mail to the list
<elmagozizou> #5 raven3x7 , what do you mean?
<robotgeek_> mitch528, sudo apt-get install ftpd
<HappyFool> carine_: can you plug the drive in (if it isn't) and paste output of the command 'mount' to the pastebin? the /etc/fstab was a red herring, my apologies
<apollo2011> I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 and I installed Ubuntu on it and used ndiswrapper to get the broadcom card working and Ubuntu froze when I ejected it from the dock without going into standby or turning off and now I can't boot it.
<robotgeek_> mitch528, and done!
<mitch528> thank you rpbotgeek
<mitch528> robotgeek*
<raven3x7> im getting that with nv drivers during dvd playback. didnt get it with the vesa ones
<robotgeek_> mitch528, no probs :)
<mitch528> robotgeek it says Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock     and some other stuff....
<robotgeek_> mitch528, are you root?? "sudo apt-get install ftpd"
<carine_> okay, one minute
<mitch528> i have sudo privlages
<OdiiN> what settings are needed for allow dcc resume downloads in konversation, i can't configure it propertly ( i use firestarter and i'm behind a router )
<kbrooks> ftpd is insecure
<kbrooks> mitch528, close down synaptic
<carine_> here it is: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/627
<mitch528> ok
<mitch528> done
<carine_> and there's no problem, happyfool. take your time :)
<mitch528> now it says Couldn't find package ftpd
<robotgeek_> kbrooks, is pro-ftpd a better choice?
<spiral> vsftpd
<kbrooks> robotgeek_, yes
<kbrooks> spiral, no
<spiral> kbrooks: even kernel.org uses it
<mitch528> ok
<HappyFool> carine_: ok. what is the output of 'id -u' (not run as root) ? It looks like the device is being 'given' to the user with uid 1000, which is the first user created (during install, probably)
<DukGalNamu> hey all, is there a video player that can run without x?
<tfort> anyone here using point2play or cedega?
<ray_> mplayer
<ray_> maybe
<mitch528> when i try to connect to myself it says this ftp server is anonymous only Login Failed.
<robotgeek_> mitch528, are you configuring a ftp server for ur laptop or so?
<mitch528> laptop
<DukGalNamu> i think mplayer needs x...
<crimsun> mplayer can output to framebuffer
<DukGalNamu> framebuffer?
<crimsun> directfb
<robotgeek_> mitch528, one sec...lemme pull up my conf
<mitch528> ok.
<ray_> why dont you want it to play in x
<carine_> HappyFool: I have no idea what Id-u is. my username for my ubuntu installation is carine
<DukGalNamu> its not i am just wondering if i can run entirely by command line, including media...
<HappyFool> carine_: 'id -u' is a command to run in the terminal -- like mount
<carine_> ooh ok. let me check :)
<HappyFool> carine_: however, don't open a 'Root terminal' -- just a normal one
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: so i CAN play mplayer without x?
<crimsun> DukGalNamu: yes, you just need to use a version of mplayer compiled with directfb support enabled
<carine_> id -u is: 0
<robotgeek_> mitch528, edit the /etc/ftpusers file
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: COOL
<mitch528> ok
<robotgeek_> mitch528, and make sure it has root, ftp, and anonymous (in 3 lines)
<ksmurf> hello all
<HappyFool> carine_: that's root. Can you start a terminal with 'Applications -> System tools -> Terminal' and run it that way
<mitch528> ok
<QaDeS> wasn't there some ubuntu-extra archive or something like that?
<mitch528> i cant edit it. It is read only
<robotgeek_> mitch528, sudo :)
<HappyFool> QaDeS: yeah, 'backports'
<mitch528> ok
<HappyFool> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports for day to day usage!
<robotgeek_> !backports
<carine_> ok id -u is: 1000
<robotgeek_> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> carine_: hrm
<ksmurf> this may sound stupid but can someone please do a SuperWhois on me
<crimsun> "superwhois"?
<QaDeS> okay *trying*
<Will_> tor!
<carine_> hmm?
<HappyFool> carine_: oh, that has a funny umask
<ksmurf> thanks
<HappyFool> carine_: have you changed any settings? I'm not even sure where that would be set...
<amortal_mistake> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> hello
<robotgeek_> mitch528, works fine?
<ksmurf> I wanted to make sure it was working
<mitch528> hold on... still changing the file
<elmagozizou> Playing Deftones - 7 Words.mpeg.
<elmagozizou> MPEG-PS file format detected.
<elmagozizou> VIDEO:  MPEG1  352x240  (aspect 12)  29,970 fps  1150,0 kbps (143,8 kbyte/s)
<elmagozizou> ==========================================================================
<elmagozizou> Trying to force audio codec driver family libmad...
<elmagozizou> Opening audio decoder: [libmad]  libmad mpeg audio decoder
<elmagozizou> AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 28000->176400 (224,0 kbit)
<HappyFool> carine_: no, sorry, 077 is right. If that mount output is right, you should be able to right to the disk
<ubuntu> I need to install ubuntu over an existing installation, but keep one of the directories completely untouched (/backup)
<elmagozizou> Selected audio codec: [mad]  afm:libmad (libMAD MPEG layer 1-2-3)
<ubuntu> possible?
<elmagozizou> ==========================================================================
<ubuntu> well?
<ubuntu> IS IT!?
<elmagozizou> vo: X11 running at 1152x864 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<elmagozizou> ==========================================================================
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<elmagozizou> Opening video decoder: [mpegpes]  MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough
<elmagozizou> VDec: vo config request - 352 x 240 (preferred csp: Mpeg PES)
<elmagozizou> Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
<elmagozizou> Opening video filter: [scale] 
<elmagozizou> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<elmagozizou> VDecoder init failed :(
<HappyFool> sigh
<elmagozizou> Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2]  MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b
<ubuntu> elmagozizou, paste that shit somewhere else
<ed1t> yoooo
<elmagozizou> Selected video codec: [mpeg12]  vfm:libmpeg2 (MPEG 1 or 2 (libmpeg2))
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@201.243.162.28]  by crimsun
<ubuntu> sheet
<carine_> I haven't changed anything on it..that's why it's so strange. it worked for a week then I started having these problems
<ubuntu> I need to install ubuntu over an existing installation, but keep one of the directories completely untouched (/backup)
<ubuntu> is that possible?!
<crimsun> elmagozizou: please use the topic pastebin or #flood for floods
<carine_> when I switch it on, it's okay. If I touch certain files, i can't modify anything afterwards :-/
<ubuntu> fuck it
<ubuntu> I guess I'll find out
<mitch528> it still does not work.
<HappyFool> carine_: in the normal terminal window, what does 'touch /media/sdb1/temp' say ?
<robotgeek_> mitch528, what does it say??
<ed1t> ubuntu, why dont u just copy those files into CD or something
<ubuntu> I'll just blame you all if /backups gets deleted
<highvolt1ge> ubuntu: yes, it is possible.
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@201.243.162.28]  by crimsun
<ubuntu> ed1t, the damn cd burner won't work
<ed1t> lol
<mitch528> it says only anonymous can access ftp when i ftp my ip address...
<elmagozizou> whatts that, i cant use this program very well
<ubuntu> because the current linux installation won't boot
<highvolt1ge> delete everything except /backups, then choose to keep existing data when you install
<ubuntu> because I broke slackware trying to get the damn cd burner to work in the first place
<carine_> it says: touch: cannot touch `/media/sdb1/temp': Read-only file system
<ed1t> ubuntu, how big is that directory?
<giant> you can boot off of live cd and use cdrecord to burn them
<ubuntu> 40 gig
<mitch528> when i have my name in /etc/ftpusers
<ed1t> damn
<highvolt1ge> yes, just remove everything except /backup, or fix the existing system with a live CD
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<ubuntu> ed1t, all VERY important stuff (work related code, documents, etc)
<highvolt1ge> ubuntu: just don't be impatient. 90%+ of all data is lost because people try quick fixes.
<ubuntu> yeah...
<robotgeek_> mitch528, don't put your name in that...all users in that file are disallowed access
<Belutz> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<mitch528> ok
<bimberi> ubuntu: how about backup it up across a network to another machine?
<giant> is /backup a seperate partition?
<candrodor> (Psst, I think s/he means "separate")
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: i have my own channel, but occasionally my internet goes down and i have to rejoin and i lose my op status, how do i get it back?
<bimberi> *backing
<GeffDE> Is the apple airport express card support in hoary hedgehog?
<ubuntu> anyway, before slackware I used debian, and had it configured perfectly... I am assuming that ubuntu will let me install without the bullshit? I don't have time to spend the whole neext week getting linux working right
<crimsun> DukGalNamu: configure chanserv settings for your channel
<mitch528> ok i did that but it still says this ftp server is anonymous only.
<ubuntu> bimberi, across what network? This is a home PC! :P
<mitch528> Login Failed.
<robotgeek_> GeffDE, i think not
<Jon> hi all, I have a hoary liveCD and powerCD burnt from the ISOs on the web (powerpc versions). Try as I might, I cannot for the life of me get an ibook g4 to boot from them. I've tried various key combos that I've read about on the web to no avail. any suggestions?
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: where can i go to learn how to configure the settings?
<robotgeek_> mitch528, weird
<HappyFool> carine_: how about the same command in the 'root terminal' ?
<crimsun> DukGalNamu: /msg ChanServ help
<bimberi> ubuntu: k (I came in late on this )
<ubuntu> bimberi, are you suggesting I transfer 40 gigs of data to some remote ftp?
<HappyFool> carambol: the one where you ran 'mount' earlier
<ubuntu> when I want to just get my computer working within 4 hours?
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: and can i register my channel, so that it doesn't close when nobody is there?
<Belutz> anybody, i use dual boot, how do i set the grub to be booting to windows by default ?
<guerrero> jon...what tool did you use to burn the cds?
<ubuntu> Heh... I just want the damn thing to work :)
<Jon> Belutz: put the windows option above the linux ones
<Jon> Belutz: nautilus
<HappyFool> carine_: err, that was for you
<NavYBarT> how do i fix the nvidia problem with ubuntu?
<Jon> erm,
<Jon> guerrero: Nautilus
<crimsun> DukGalNamu: look at the link I gave you. These questions are better in #freenode.
<carambol> HappyFool: ???
<kdp> does anyone have experience with modems?
<carine_> okay
<Belutz> Jon: thx :)
<HappyFool> carambol: sorry, tab-completion error
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: ok thanks :)
<carambol> ok
<Jon> guerrero: the thought had crossed my mind that something has prevented the CD's boot magic from working, but it seems unlikely. any idea how I might check though?
<Jon> Belutz: np
<mitch528> robotgeek, what do i do then?
<guerrero> Jon...I had problems downloading images from the websites...bad checksums...only using bittorrent did I get a good image that installed clean
<Will_>  If I can use irc in ubuntu, then I can ask questions about it in here!
<Jon> guerrero: hmm I'll check the checksums, brb
<guerrero> jon...do other bootable cds work?
<carine_> @ happyfool: it says "bash: /media/sdb1/temp: No such file or directory"
<NavYBarT> can anymore help me i got a nvidia card and cant seem to get a better resolution
<HappyFool> carine_: hmm
<guerrero> i have ubuntu installed on my G3 ibook from the hoary iso..but I burnt in windows with burnatonce
<Jon> guerrero: I'm not sure. I do  recall booting a different ubuntu live CD in the past, but I don't have any others to hand
<HappyFool> carine_: what does 'mount|grep /dev/sdb1' say ? it sounds like the drive's been disconnected
<benkong2> hey anybody got cyrus-sasl for ubuntu noe of the mirrors i use have it.
<Belutz> anybody knows the meaning of "WIT" suffix after the date time? eg: 16 July 2005, 22:22:22 WIT
<carine_> hmm it can't be disconnected I'm listening to music which is stored in it... but let me try one sec
<ray_> carine_, BROKEN DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<benkong2> Belutz, hmmm usually that is the time zone like EST CST etc.
<NavYBarT> can anymore help me i got a nvidia card and cant seem to get a better resolution ???
<Jon> guerrero: ok the checksums match for the ISOs, but I'll try summing the devices too
<HappyFool> carine_: oh, hang on
<carine_> please don't say that! :( :( :(
<HappyFool> carine_: you miseed the 'touch' bit
<djp> ok, quick question. does this make any sense. i needed to mount a floppy disk formatted by my partner on an xp machine. when i tried to mount it under gnome it would not let me. i have altered my /etc/fstab to show auto,vfat instead of just auto. now it mounts. is that the correct alteration to make to my /etc/fstab file ? can somebody who knows let me know?
<guerrero> Jon, good idea...a lot of people have complained of bad checksums on the devices vs isos
<HappyFool> carine_: 'touch /media/sdb1/temp'
<robotgeek_> mitch528, one sec...pastebin coming up!
<carine_> oh! my mistake..let me try again
<mitch528> ok
<NavYBarT> can anymore help me i got a nvidia card and cant seem to get a better resolution ??? anyone?
<sJaM> yes djp it seems that vfat isn't included with auto
<Jon> NavYBarT: what driver are you using
<Belutz> benkong2: ok
<carine_> ok it says "touch: cannot touch `/media/sdb1/temp': Read-only file system"
<Jon> guerrero: ok. macos seems happy enough to sum the device, will return when it's done :)
<sJaM> I have that problem also
<sJaM> well
<d_i> Good evening everyone :)
<sJaM> when I use floppies
<Belutz> what's the best cd/dvd burning app for ubuntu?
<sJaM> once in a year
<benkong2> Belutz, go here for the meaning http://www.worldtimezone.com/wtz-names/wtz-wit.html
<djp> sJaM: thanks. is that the only file system or do i need to add any others?
<robotgeek_> mitch528, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/628
<NavYBarT> its a riva128 card and i just now installed ubuntu
<sJaM> graveman is nice Belutz
<mitch528> kk
<benkong2> Belutz, I like kb3 its a KDE app
<Jon> Belutz: I'd use the nautilus built-in burner for most things
<sJaM> sudo apt-get install graveman
<ubuntu> how do i INSTALL FROM THE LIVE CD?
<HappyFool> carine_: hmm. can you quickly run 'mount|grep /dev/sdb1' and tell me what that says?
<robotgeek_> mitch528, also try a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<crimsun> ubuntu: you can't.
<HappyFool> ubuntu: you can't install from the live cd
<ubuntu> oh
<carine_> @happyfool: the other thing says: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/629
<benkong2> hey anybody got cyrus-sasl for ubuntu noe of the mirrors i use have it. anybody got some extra repos?
<Jon> NavYBarT: yes, but what driver?
<ubuntu> so pop the other one ine?
<sJaM> djp don't think so
<Belutz> benkong2: is it ok to use KDE app in Gnome?
<Jon> Belutz: yes
<Jowi> goooodevening all
<carine_> that is from root. or should I do the normal terminal for that one?
<benkong2> Belutz, Waktu Indonesia Timur is what WIT means I use KDE
<mitch528> ok
<HappyFool> carine_: that's fine
<Jon> Belutz: integration (e.g. drag and drop) might not work properly, but otherwise there's nothing stopping you
<Belutz> Jon: ic
<NavYBarT> jon i am not sure
<djp> sJaM: like you say, i wouldn't have ever noticed this, as i don't use flopies much at all anymore! ;)
<carine_> ok
<HappyFool> carine_: somehow the drive has become read-only, though mount thinks it's still read-write (that's what the 'rw' after vfat means)
<Belutz> benkong2: hmmm so it's a bug then, i set my time zone into Asia/Jakarta and it says 'WIT' it's suppose to be 'WIB = Waktu Indonesia Barat' (West Indonesian Time)
<zerboxx> If I just apt-get'd xfce4, what do I do to use it, and to set is as the default wm?
<carine_> yes. it is read-write sometimes. and once i touch particular folders it becomes read only
<benkong2> Belutz, not sure about that one I believe you would need kde
<Belutz> Timur = East
<HappyFool> carine_: hmm. which folders?
<Jon> NavYBarT: ok. erm, try looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf - does it say 'nv' or 'nvidia' (ry searching through the file for 'nv')?
<Maddy> n8
<guerrero> NavYBarT, in the '
<robotgeek_> mitch528, works??
<guerrero> device' section
<benkong2> Belutz, hmmm...check that site maybe you can get the correct zone
<carine_> I transfered some music folders. I think 3-4 of them cause that. In addition ubuntu created a wastebin on the drive. i can't retrieve or delete anything from it either
<Belutz> maybe i should try gnomebaker
<ubuntu> I just wont forma
<ubuntu> *format
<ubuntu> wish me luck
<poningru> Belutz: the best is k3b
<ubuntu> if /backups gets removed
<ubuntu> I'm a dead man
<carine_> it's very strange
<zerboxx> How do I set up xfce4 as the default wm (and how do I start using it once I d/l it?)
<ubuntu> my life as i know it will come to an end
<poningru> zerboxx: once you set it up
<benkong2> Belutz, same site shows that to be a valid time zone
<zerboxx> poningru: how do I do that?
<carine_> the files that cause problems refuse to be deleted as well :-/ when i try the drive becomes read only
<guerrero> ubuntu maybe you should backup to cd or dvd first
<poningru> you can choose it in the login screen
<poningru> zerboxx: use synaptic
<Jon> guerrero: argh looks like a bad checksum - good call
<NavYBarT> jon it says nv
<ubuntu> guerrero, 40 gigs?
<zerboxx> poningru: I used synaptic to d/l it, but now what?
<guerrero> ubuntu, triage :-)
<poningru> if its installed then you should restart
<Jon> NavYBarT: ok, that's the open source nvidia driver. it only supports 2D and is slower. you can get it to crank out higher resolutions than the default, but you may want to move to the proprietry nvidia driver
<trevor> how do you install kde-3.4 on kde, apt-get install kde gives me ALOT of packages, is that what I want or do i need to do something different?
<HappyFool> carine_: my last idea is this: can you paste the output of 'dmesg|tail -30' to the pastebin ?
<Jon> NavYBarT: I can't help you with that (haven't even installed ubuntu properly yet:-) ) but hopefully that helps
<trevor> err, not "on kde" i mean on ubuntu
<ubuntu> guerrero, the whole point of installing ubuntu is because I couldnt get my cd burner working in slackware, and when I upgraded the kernel to use ATAPI, i rendered my system un-bootable
<poningru> and when it asks for your username and password there is an option to change the thing
<benkong2> trevor, that's what you want if you want kde
<ubuntu> and unuseable
<poningru> zerboxx: did you get that?
<benkong2> do you want kbuntu?
<Belutz> benkong2: WIT is a valid time zone for Eastern Indonesia, not for western Indonesia, eastern indonesia is GMT+9 while western indonesia is GMT+7
<trevor> benkong2: ok thanks, is kubuntu the same as ubuntu but with kde instead of gnome?
<ubuntu> rm -rf /usr
<zerboxx> poningru: just restart?
<ubuntu> rm -rf /opt
<ubuntu> rm -rf /home
<Jon> ubuntu, use a liveCD then do the backup
<ubuntu> rm -rf /var
<benkong2> trevor, yes
<ubuntu> whoops...
<trevor> ok. thanks.
<ubuntu> Jon, can I burn from the live cd?
<mitch528> robotgeek i am still working on it
<carine_> ok
<poningru> zerboxx: do you know the screen when it asks for your username and password?
<guerrero> ubuntu, I dont recall exactly, but I think you have the option of leavign the target filesystem intact...but just in case..maybe you can resize your partitions and install on a separate parttion first
<Jon> ubuntu: I expect so yes
<zerboxx> poningru: yeah
<mitch528> robotgeek i am still working on it
<Jon> ubuntu: oh wait hmm, there might be a issue of drive logicistics; )
<ubuntu> Jon, you think?
<pgidz> ubuntu have you got /home as a seperate partition
<candrodor> (Psst, I think s/he means "separate")
<poningru> in that screen there is a button that when pressed allows you to change your wm
<Jon> ubuntu: not guaranteed though. a chroot on a ramdisk ro something... still not straightforward
<ubuntu> pgavin, no
<guerrero> yury...the OCF...wow that's still around .
<ubuntu> but boot is
<Jon> ubuntu: whatever you end up doing, I'd suggest revising your backup strategy afterwards
<ubuntu> but /boot is small
<carine_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/630
<Belutz> benkong2: should i report it as a bug to ubuntu ?
<benkong2> Belutz, WIB shows being for site shows Waktu Indonesia Barat Western Indonesia Standard Time UTC =07
<HappyFool> carine_: hmm. that last line might be the problem
<HappyFool> carine_: it looks like the vfat filesystem is poked
<Belutz> benkong2: that's true, Jakarta is Wester Indonesia, i set my time zone into Asia/Jakarta and i get 'WIT' as the suffix
<HappyFool> carine_: that is, broken
<carine_> oh! is it fixeable?
<NavYBarT> anyone else here know how to get a better resolution in ubuntu with a nvidia card?
<HappyFool> carine_: i suggest copying all your data off the drive, reformatting it and copying the data back
<HappyFool> carine_: how big is the drive?
<benkong2> Belutz,  Set time zone to Waktu Indonesia
<carine_> oh wow. it's 100GB and I'm already using half of it
<bendebian> i cannot install dvdrip, because transcode isn't installable because it depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but in hoary is only "2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13"
<benkong2> Belutz, did you go to the site link I gave you?
<HappyFool> carine_: erk
<ubuntu> bah! I'm a moron
<carine_> wow I can't remove everything ... there's no other way?
<NavYBarT> anyone else here know how to get a better resolution in ubuntu with a nvidia card??? someone please
<ubuntu> I have an empty ntfs partition... I'll just slice somethin out of it
<Belutz> benkong2: yes
<HappyFool> carine_: maybe you can try using a file-system checker
<guerrero> NavYBarT, check your xorg.conf ..the device section
<thisisalex02> sup everyone
<thisisalex02> how can i check which program is using my bandwidth
<guerrero> NavYBarT, you are probably running a vesa driver or sumsuch
<Burgundavia> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories, or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<zenlunatic> how can i time 5 minutes then have a audio bell go off after 5 minutes in hoary?
<NavYBarT> guerrero,  what do i do in there?
<carine_> hmm how do i do that? is there a special program to download for that?
<Belutz> benkong2: i already set my time zone into Asia/Jakarta, Jakarta is the capital city of Indonesia, which is located in western indonesia
<Will_> How can I use linux to make me a cup of tea?
<HappyFool> carine_: no, there's a checker in ubuntu already
<thisisalex02> cause after i close wahtever program is downloading or whatever my network icon is still transmistting and receiving and i dont know which programs is using it
<HappyFool> carine_: i think you first need to unmount the drive though -- so stop listening to music, close all folders using the drive
<bimberi> Will_: lol - install teatime :)
<pgidz> will_ apt-get wife
<robotgeek_> Will_, apt-get install cups
<ubuntu> how can I format a partition?
<Xyc0> zenlunatic: Look in snayptic for an alarm clock program
<Burgundavia> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<guerrero> NavYBarT, do you know how to edit files in unix?  use your favorite editor and open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Will_> robotgeek_ wins the prize
<ubuntu> after fdisking it
<HappyFool> ubuntu: using mkfs
<bimberi> ubuntu: mkfs
<Will_> robotgeek_: WARNING, Prize may or may not be broken glass
<carine_> ok done
<guerrero> NavYBarT, go to the 'device' section and tell me what driver you see there
<NavYBarT> nv
<HappyFool> carine_: and then, in the root terminal, type 'umount /dev/sdb1' -- there should be no messages
* robotgeek_ accepts! yay!!
<guerrero> NavYBarT, for example...mine: Section "Device"  Driver "mga"
<guerrero> NavYBarT, wuts yer driver?
<NavYBarT> its NV
<NavYBarT> "nv"
<guerrero> ok.
<zenlunatic> Xyc0, hm it has tons of old deps like gtk1
<carine_> ok. i had already unmounted it via desktop
<guerrero> NavYBarT, now down in the screen section, what resolution modes are available?
<HappyFool> carine_: ok, great
<NavYBarT> "1336x1336" "1336x1068" "1027x0" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "272x272" "248x248" "248x198"
<zenlunatic> Xyc0, i wonder if there is a shell script for this or a console program
<HappyFool> carine_: the program to check the filesystem is called dosfsck -- however, i don't know what the risks of running it are (probably not too great)
<Belutz> benkong2: as you can see in that website, WIB is UTC +7 and WIT is UTC +9
<HappyFool> carine_: if you like, you can run it in 'test' mode -- in that mode, it will only tell you what it would have done, but won't do it
<guerrero> NavYBarT, and when you try to change the resolution by "System->Preferences->Screen REsolution" what options do you have?
<Xyc0> zenlunatic: kalarm, timer-applet
<HappyFool> carine_: given the size of the drive, this could take some time
<ubuntu> wow... is it me, or did the new Stargate SG1 episode suck?
<NavYBarT>  640 x 480
<guerrero> NavYBarT, that's it? no other in the pull down?
<NavYBarT> nope
<HappyFool> carine_: if you're feeling lucky, you can just run the program normally
<NavYBarT> just that
<benkong2> Belutz, do an ls -al /usr/share/zoneinfo and look for WIB or you city there then do a link to the correct zone
<Jowi> NavYBarT, your monitor setting is off. wrong horiz and vertical setting.
<NavYBarT> how do i fix this
<Jowi> NavYBarT, if you select your correct settings for the monitor the resolutions will be available
<guerrero> NavYBarT, did you edit the xorg.conf by hand?
<carine_> hmm I can't find the program. it's not in system tools or system
<Servo888> I need some help with setting up my ltmodem. So I apt-got the restricted package - and modprobed the module. Yet I'm not sure which device node the modem is on. None of the logs report that a device was assigned to any node.
<HappyFool> carine_: dosfsck ?
<NavYBarT> i havent touched the xorg.conf file just opened it didnt make any changes
<carine_> yes. I can't see it
<HappyFool> carine_: oh, no, this is from the command line
<HappyFool> carine_: it's not available from the menus
<HappyFool> carine_: but, tell me if you want to run it in test mode first ;)
<NavYBarT> i was readin on google that there is diff drivers for nvidia cards  but  i cant seem to get them to work
<carine_> oh ok. I dont know much about the command line. yes I'd like to test mode, it's safer
<guerrero> NavYBarT, so first thing...back it up...cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<guerrero> NavYBarT, so you changed the driver entry in the xorg.conf and this happened?  or the install was hosed from the get go?
<Xyc0> zenlunatic: gdesklets has alot of little applets too
<benkong2> ubotu, thanks for the link just what I needed I thing :/
<NavYBarT> hosed from the get go
<ubotu> benkong2: de nada
<HappyFool> carine_: ok. in the root terminal, run 'dosfsck -nv /dev/sdb1' -- should be a fair bit of output. If you like you can paste it to the pastebin
<zenlunatic> Xyc0, my friend is writing me a shell script since i don't know how. thanks.
<NavYBarT> ok i copied it
<carine_> ok here it is:
<carine_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/631
<Xyc0> zenlunatic: sudo apt-get install timer-applet
<HappyFool> carine_: is the drive still plugged in?
<Belutz> benkong2: how do i link it?
<carine_> oh I didn't mention that sometimes ubuntu calls the Hard drive usbdisk and sometimes sdb1. it depends on its mood
<carine_> let me try again
<Xyc0> zenlunatic: then add to one off the panels on your desktop
<guerrero> NavYBarT, can you paste the xorg.conf and send a link?
<Xyc0> of*
<HappyFool> carine_: no, the device name should be constant (i.e., /dev/sdb1)
<NavYBarT> do what
<benkong2> Belutz, ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/<yourtimezone> /etc/localtime I believe
<Lite> Where can I get the kernel sources for hoary (2.6.10-5-386)? I don't see them in Synapic's repositories and I need them to install the latest nvidia drivers.
<carine_> oh this one changes names. maybe it's because i alternate between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<guerrero> NavYBarT, go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and paste the contents of your xorg.conf file
<carine_> I started alternating long after the problems started though
<HappyFool> carine_: hang, let me unmount my usb drive -- maybe it gets powered down
<guerrero> so I can see it
<HappyFool> oh, i did that
<carine_> ok
<HappyFool> carine_: the drive is plugged in still, right?
<Xyc0> I used to use KDE untill Gnome 2.10 got alot of the features KDE was popular for
<carine_> i had unplugged it. just one min
<sagitta> hi, I just created an account on the wiki, but I can't log in
<carine_> ok it says the same thing
<bimberi> Lite: The package is "linux-source-2.6.10"
<Belutz> benkong2: i still have 'WIT' as a suffix, i link the localtime into /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Jakarta
<HappyFool> carine_: you plugged it back in?
<carine_> yes
<HappyFool> hmm
<benkong2> Belutz, I'm lost sorry I tried :-{
<Lite> bimberi: Thanks.
<HappyFool> carine_: did it not get automatically remounted?
* benkong2 gotta go BRB reboot
<carine_> it did
<bimberi> Lite: yw :)
<carine_> I unmounted it, without switching it off and tried
<zenlunatic> Xyc0, cool timer-applet is nice
<carine_> it says the same thing. tried again when mounted and still the same
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ya think i can get this fglrx nonsense working if i recompile a kernel following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<carine_> hard drive is usbdisk instead of sdb1 now :-/ maybe I need to switch to kde to have sb1 again
<HappyFool> carine_: no, hang on
<carine_> okay :)
<HappyFool> carine_: can you plug the drive out and in, type 'mount |grep /dev/sd' and tell me what the output is?
<ttyS0> Hello people. Can anyone tell me that if possible to teach wvdial use cbcp. I've already installed pppd 2.4.3 with CBCP support. Thanks.
<HappyFool> carine_: if it's one line you can paste it here
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: i don't know, sorry
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ok ill give it a shot i have nuttin to lose
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: do you have a reason to think it will help?
<knowledge_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/635 <---anyone wanna help me with this one?
<carine_> it says: /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<HappyFool> carine_: ok
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, no   none at all
<HappyFool> mjkelly93: you can try, but i wouldn't be too optimistic
<HappyFool> carine_: it's become /dev/sda -- this is maybe the difference between gnome/kde
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 1java
<HappyFool> carine_: anyway, unmount it *without* unplugging it, and try 'dosfsck -nv /dev/sda'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<mjkelly93> HappyFool, ok
<HappyFool> carine_: ah, crap
<HappyFool> carine_: sorry,  'dosfsck -nv /dev/sda1'
<carine_> okay: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/638
<carine_> alright let me try the other one
<jasoncohen> i added two NFS shares to /etc/fstab. when i do a mount -a it sits there for quite a while before mounting but it doesn't give any error. it does the same thing at boot
<Velcan> i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong to get this boxes hostname to broadcast over our lan. can anyone help me?
<highvolt1ge> hostname broadcast?
<Velcan> well ... resolve
<carine_> Here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/640
<Velcan> i can connect via the lan by ip but not hostname
<dapimp53> hey I have been refering to some howtos and forums and they say to download the package from universe. What is universe and where can I find it?
<highvolt1ge> Velcan: you need dns or entries in your hosts file.
<carine_> oh it's not finished yet ... wait
<knowledge_> Can anyone help with that? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/635
<crimsun> !tell dapimp53 about components
<Tomasu> woo. burnt my kubuntu cd.. back in a "flash"
<HappyFool> carine_: given the size of your drive, it might take a while
<damonw> dapimp53, hold on... ill answer you
<mindspin> any windows/samba experts here?
<carine_> okay it's finished : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/641
<Velcan> highvolt1ge:  do i just plain add them or do i have to prefix them with anything?
<damonw> dapimp53, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> carine_: ok, it looks like dosfsck wants to change some free-cluster-count
<HappyFool> carine_: also, that trash directory looks broken
<marcus__> I'm trying to add russian support to my desktop, but when I start it it says i need a UTF-8 or something? Can anybody help with where I can find this?
<carine_> it also showed the original folder that cause problems
<HappyFool> carine_: the Youssou Ndour?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it hard to compile java?
<carine_> yes. the trouble started when I transfered that folder
<Will_> In soviet russia, the UTF-8 supports YOU
<carine_> im not sure why
<Will_> Thank you folks, I'm here all night
<HappyFool> carine_: anyway, i'd let dosfsck do it's thing -- i don't think anything will go wrong (but i'm not guaranteeing anything ;)
<HappyFool> carine_: maybe it's possible to switch off the 'trash' folder
<marcus__> Will: You are funny.
<carine_> gotta take risks in life isn't it? :)
<carine_> if it's possible to delete the trash it owuld be even better
<carine_> gnome created it
<HappyFool> carine_: anyway, you can run dosfsck with 'dosfsck -av /dev/sda1'  -- that should fix the drive
<marcus__> I think I might be in the wrong channel?
<dapimp53> so its just adding the extra one from the synaptic package manager
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok the link to get java that ubotu spit out is like old is there something newer?
<carine_> ok, doing it *crossing fingers*
<dapimp53> Is it just the one that Says Ubuntu 5.0.4 Security Updates. Community Maintained (Universe)
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it should still apply -- method 2, especially
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<eruin> any fully updated breezy users with non-english keyboards here?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> HappyFool um i'm using hoary not warty and even more troubling i'm confused >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i did manage to get the build essential part right
<carine_> ok it's finished. should i restart it?
<HappyFool> carine_: try unplugging and replugging the drive
<eruin> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what are you trying to do?
<HappyFool> carine_: i can't find a way to stop gnome creating a .trash directory
<carine_> hmm :-/ I'm starting to use kde more often now, I think kde doesn't do that (although I can't be sure)
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you see the shell commands at the bottom?
<carine_> So i can modify that youssou ndour folder now?
<HappyFool> carine_: ok. i don't know how the disk came to have these errors -- it may not be gnome/kde that created them
<HappyFool> carine_: try it and see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> HappyFool yes
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i didn't run the last three commands there, and my java works
<robotgee2> Will_: havent read /. today
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<LasseL> ok, this is incredible cool. I just got azureus to run on my file server, but show up on my machine via X forwarding
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i just did the 'make-jpkg' and 'dpkg -i' steps
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<highvolt1ge> Velcan: in your /etc/hosts file, you can add hosts like the examples
<ttyS0> Let's repeat :) Can anyone tell me that if possible to teach wvdial use cbcp. I've already installed pppd 2.4.3 with CBCP support. Thanks.
<highvolt1ge> for example: 192.168.0.1 gateway gateway.company.com
<carine_> okay it's working :)
<carine_> thank you soo soo much! :)
<highvolt1ge> 192.168.0.2 test testmachine
<Velcan> highvolt1ge:  I have '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost atlantis' in there now
<Velcan> is taht what you are talking about?
<HappyFool> carine_: cool
<highvolt1ge> the first word after the ip address is what you want to call it, the others are aliases.
<highvolt1ge> Velcan: yes.
<jasoncohen> that's weird. if you try to mount a nfs partition without nfs-common on boot, it'll just sit there at "mounting remote filesystems" and then either fail or mount it after a long wait
<HappyFool> carine_: maybe you can ask here again about the Trash directory thing -- i don't know how to stop that happening
<jasoncohen> once you install nfs-common it works fine. how would it mount it at all without nfs-common?
<carine_> yep I will ask again
<Velcan> hmm
<LasseL> can I start a program on anther server with X forwarding, the "disconnect" from it, and reconnect later as if nothing happened?
<LasseL> a gui program that is
<HappyFool> LasseL: i think you might be able to using vnc
<HappyFool> LasseL: for non-gui programs you can use screen
<LasseL> I'd like to do it with x-forwarding
<chrissturm> you can use a nested x server
<Velcan> highvoltage:  that's how it has been since i started this. yet when i 'ping atlantis' froma remote machine it jsut times out.
<LasseL> chrissturm, a nested x server?
<highvoltage> Velcan: you need to put those entries in the /etc/hosts of the remote machine too.
<termitor> hello , backport for hoary is down ?
<Velcan> highvoltage:  but i can 'ping 192.168.0.101'
* LasseL googles
<highvoltage> so in the remote machine, you need to add a line that says '192.168.0.101 machinename'
<highvoltage> or setup a nameserver.
<carine_> @ happyfool: actually the waste basket is working now
<Velcan> ahh ... but should they replicate themselves if they are on the same local network?
<Velcan> automatically i mean
<highvoltage> Velcan: no, they don't :(
<Velcan> :(
<highvoltage> hence the need for a nameserver.
<HappyFool> carine_: cool. hope it stays that way
<carine_> thank you so so much for your help. I really appreciate it :)
<termitor> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ and  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ is down
<highvoltage> are you talking about samba? because then you might just have to start nmbd
<HappyFool> carine_: np ;)
<lindsey> Can someone help with desktop localizing? I need to find ru-ua.utf-8
<amortal_mistake> linsey : dpkg-reconfigure locale
<amortal_mistake> lindsey: then select from list and hit enter
<HappyFool> locales
<lindsey> Amortal: is that permanent?
<amortal_mistake> lindsey: ? i'm not sure i follow
<zenlunatic> i use epiphany browser and in the right click menu there is a "save link as" and a "download link" whats the difference between the two choices?
<lindsey> amortal: I'm trying to localize my desktop, so I can switch between english and russian. Will that do it?
<amortal_mistake> zenlunatic: download link is associated to a "common place" usually; save as lets you pick
<amortal_mistake> lindsey: yes, i believe so
<amortal_mistake> lindsey: what window manager?
<lindsey> amortal. Gnome
<amortal_mistake> *ponder* lindsey: i think after you compile it; restart gdm; you can then select from preferences
<lindsey> amortal: I'll give it a try. Thanks.
#ubuntu 2005-07-22
<amortal_mistake> lindsey: np, you have to be root or use sudo to use it, btw
<amortal_mistake> lindsey: so a normal user account would type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<robotgee3> any package for preventing/detecting dropped wireless connections?
<aceidia> does anyone know how to enable the -jit in wine?
<lindsey> amortal: I'm working on it. :)
<aceidia> can anyone help me?
<benplaut> darn
<benplaut> bird stuck in the house
<aceidia> that sucks\
<TokenBad> now why will az not let me save to mounted drive when I can download from www to mounted drive
<benplaut> cathederal celing with windows at the top. te bird keeps trying to go out of those
<benplaut> and they have glass and screens
<remyforbes777>    hey guys this is not a linux question just a general hardware question
<remyforbes777> I have 256 MB in an abit mobo
<remyforbes777> i add another 256 and it doesnt show up
<lindsey> amortal it generated them so I am hoping everything will work right
<remyforbes777> ahh forget it
<remyforbes777> lol
<kbrooks> ?
<aceidia> doe anyone know anything about wine in here?
<kbrooks> remyforbes777, what?
<HappyFool> aceidia: try #winehq
<aceidia> thankx
<knowledge_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/635 <---anyone wanna help me with this one?
<knowledge_> i"m officially stumpped
<ozan_smirnoff> officially?
<Belutz> HappyFool: how do i play a file from samba directory?
<HappyFool> Belutz: should work as for other files
<knowledge_> yeap
<remyforbes777> kbrooks: i got it working
<knowledge_> officially
<HappyFool> knowledge_: you're missing some critical include files (e.g., 'string.h')
<HappyFool> knowledge_: try aptitude install build-essential
<ozan_smirnoff> knowledge_: install build-essential package. than come back
<remyforbes777> my RAM wasnt showing up so i just switched banks , put the new ram in the first bank and put the existing Ram in a different bank and it showed up
<Belutz> HappyFool: but i cannot browse the samba directory from mplayer ?
<ashaak> hi
<ashaak> i have a question
<HappyFool> Belutz: hmm
<HappyFool> Belutz: try using nautilus to get there first, then right-click -> open with mplayer ?
<knowledge_> that's done
<HappyFool> knowledge_: those include files are part of libc6-dev -- maybe it got lost when before
<HappyFool> knowledge_: err, when you had your libc issue, that is
<HappyFool> i need sleep
<TokenBad> anyone know how to get AZ to let me download to my mounted drive
<Belutz> HappyFool: the mplayer is started, but don't play it (right click -> open with mplayer)
<lindsey> Amortal: I still need help please.
<knowledge_> HappyFool, I see, thanks I think it's doign it right now
<knowledge_> it just went ape shhh....
<HappyFool> Belutz: you can try mount it using mount -t smbfs or -t cifs -- sorry, i really need to go to bed
<HappyFool> Belutz: ask someone else for more details, or look on the wiki
* knowledge_ is going out for a ciggarette
<DaZjorz> helloooo :)
* robotgee3 has quit smoking
<knowledge_> things keep scrolling on the screen now....don't have a clue as to what's going on....I just wanna come back and see that I screwed yet another thing up
<lindsey> Okay I am still working on localization. I generated the locales and now need something called lang ru_RU
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know if theres an astronomical clock app for ubuntu?
<DaZjorz> Church of foamy: for what ?
<DaZjorz> knowledge: whats the problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> don't you know what an astronomical clock is? it can only be used for one purpose
<DaZjorz> lindsey: try apt-get install ru_RU
<ozan_smirnoff> DaZjorz: he needed some dev packages, seems solved
<DaZjorz> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and thats astronomy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<DaZjorz> church: erm.. xP tell me
<Kyral> DIE!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<warnk> I am trying to fix the display on my laptop, it has i915 graphics, but I can't seem to get X to use the drivers.  Anyone able to help?
<lindsey> Daz: COuldn't find it.
<Kyral> Wow, I have quite a reflex to the name Bill Gates
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what the hell is bill gates doin in a linux chat room O_o
<robotgee3> i think Billy boy likes ubuntu!
<ozan_smirnoff> ChurcH_of_FoamY: be nice to little boys :)
<lindsey> DaZjorz, I am going to reset for full file name.
<no_gatez_fan> maybe he figured it out
<eruin> Gnobody free software sex goes something like this: mount /dev/mounter /media/bush ; fsck ; unzip thestuff.zip ; fsck ; umount /media/bush ; slocate pants
<eruin> and I had JUST gotten over "mount"...
<DaZjorz> Ozan: Talk for yourself.
<TokenBad> anyone know why azureus will not let me download a file to my mounted drive when I can download from website to mounted drive?
<DaZjorz> erm
<DaZjorz> what error does it give
<BillGates> :)
<BillGates> microsoft is going open source
<DaZjorz> BillGates: Please, PLEASE change your name into Anti-BillGates
<BillGates> you heard it now
<DaZjorz> because
<DaZjorz> Linux is like a tent. No windows, No gates, No bills and a lot of bugs
<lindsey> For everyone concerned it works. Thanks for all your help everybody. :)
<BillGates> everyone LOVES bill gates
<robotgee2> BillGates is a troll!
* DaZjorz slaps BillGates
<BillGates> lol
<DaZjorz> Good Lindsey :)
<BillGates> why ty sir
<DaZjorz> I want admin powers
<DaZjorz> then i can kick him xP
<BillGates> i dont even like windows....
* DaZjorz votes to kick BillGates.
<BillGates> wow all this hate from a name
* robotgee2 joins in
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 9
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 8
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 7
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 6
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 5
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 4
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 3
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 2
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 1
* DaZjorz BillGates is being kicked in 0
<DaZjorz> LOL
<Bols> ahah
<DaZjorz> i just wanted to type /me Kicking failed.
<DaZjorz> ^^
<robotgee_> lol
<DaZjorz> ;-D haha
<DaZjorz> NOOOOO
<DaZjorz> MICROSOFT
<Microsoftt> :)
<DaZjorz> KEEP YOUR BLOODY HANDS OFF LINUX
<Microsoftt> no could get microsoft...
<DaZjorz> ;-D
<robotgee_> the death star arrives
<DaZjorz> ;-(
<Burgundavia> DaZjorz, please keep if on topic and please stop spamming
<Microsoftt> all your base belongs to me!!
<TokenBad> operation not permitted. setlength fails
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i always wanted to kill bill gates so umm.....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where do you live?
<DaZjorz> the death star was already here..... and now he's firing :'(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> muhahahahahaha
<DaZjorz> sorry, i'll be on topic
<DaZjorz> sorry Burgundavia
<robotgee_> is it possible to ban specific nicks :)
<DaZjorz> If you own the server
<Burgundavia> DaZjorz, np
<TokenBad> DaZjorz, operation not permitted. setlength fails
<dam> cann anyone recommend some good fax software for ubuntu? external modem. tested and worked on knoppix
<DaZjorz> ...I'm gonna host an IRC server ;-D
<TokenBad> thats the error it gives
<DaZjorz> Dam: Let me search on google...
<zenlunatic> are there any free software mp3 players for windows?
<DaZjorz> Dam: It seems there is some "Linux Fax Server"
<DaZjorz> Dam: I think you want a client...
<dam> DaZjorz, i'd rather a personal opinion from a person, not a google
<ompaul> dam, what software did you use on knoppix? it most likely is available for Knoppix?
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: u mean like winamp?
<ompaul> s/Knoppix/Ubuntu
<DaZjorz> Zenlunatic: Why are you asking this in a Linux channel?
* ompaul blames stress
<dam> dial-cfg or something
<DaZjorz> Dam: I don't know fax programs, but I want to help, so I search google for a good one
<DaZjorz> Google is almighty
<zenlunatic> DaZjorz, my windows using friend needs a mp3 program and i cannot recommed a non-free software
<DaZjorz> Ah
<DaZjorz> right
<DaZjorz> lol
<dam> DaZjorz, OK,
<DaZjorz> ;-D
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, do you know what free sfotware is
<DaZjorz> I like to use 'open-source' and not 'free'
<dam> zenlunatic, cooplayer is free for winX
<DaZjorz> free sounds like "i say its no cost, but after all you gotta pay though"
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: free as in beer!
<DaZjorz> ;-D
<FatPenguin> convert the poor bastard zenlunatic
<DaZjorz> ;-D
<DaZjorz> lool
<ompaul> dam,  efax-gtk might be up your street
<robotgee_> lol
<DaZjorz> Zenlunatic: I think you should take some MP3 converter thats shareware
<DaZjorz> and that can also play MP3's
<DaZjorz> l-D
<DaZjorz> ;-D
<ompaul> zenlunatic, you really should try Ubuntu it can do so much for you that you will not want to turn that thing you use now
<zenlunatic> free as in freedom!
<DaZjorz> Nvm. I'm really thinking to delete Windows from my own computer.
<zenlunatic> ompaul, im on ubuntu
<DaZjorz> Though then I can't play games anymore.
<DaZjorz> Not much, i mean
<zenlunatic> omaru, i was refering to my friend
<FatPenguin> you know beer isnt free....
<DaZjorz> like San Andreas
<robotgee_> does everyone know of the Free as in Speech Beer?
<DaZjorz> thats the good thing on Windows
<DaZjorz> games like GTA: San Andreas
<lsuactiafner> DaZjorz : i havent had windows in years, tho using windows to convert ppt to jpg is usefull..
<zenlunatic> omaru, i haven't used windows on computers i own for years
<aru> DaZjorz: get an xbox for that
<DaZjorz> i'd rather use Windows then pay 200 euros :\
<lsuactiafner> but other than that there is no use in windows
<robotgee_> http://www.voresoel.dk/main.php?id=70
<highvoltage> i'd rather pay 10 000 euros than to use windows
<lsuactiafner> 200 for what?
<zenlunatic> lsuactiafner, the issue shouldn't be about use. it should be about freedom!
<highvoltage> (not that i have 10 000 euros)
<DaZjorz> Highvoltage
<DaZjorz> if you pay me 500 euros
<DaZjorz> then I will buy an X-box and remove Windows from my computer forever
<lsuactiafner> if you pay me 100 euro i would use windows for a week
<DaZjorz> LOL
<ompaul> FatPenguin, I have a recipe for beer http://www.valdyas.org/andal/peoples_and_places/food/kvass.html
<mikee> hello ppl
<lsuactiafner> heh i need money
<DaZjorz> hello Mikee
* highvoltage won't use windows for any amount of money
<ompaul> FatPenguin, and the souce for Linux :)
* highvoltage will just feel filthy
<mikee> can anyone help a tottaly noob ?
<poningru> mikee: whats up?
<DaZjorz> we're currently doing a discussion about how much money everyone wants to (not) use Windows for a while
<mikee> i rather that then return to windowz :((
<zenlunatic> mikee, im sorry no one can help you
* robotgee_ is crazy enough to use ubuntu on a mac!
<DaZjorz> Ofcourse, Mikee
<DaZjorz> Whats the problem ?
<DaZjorz> Zenlunatic: Talk for yourself xP
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, ibook here
<mikee> ok i'm trying to inst valknut
<NuffSed> does anyone know of a GUI-version of deborphan? or is there a way to make synaptic uninstall dependencies that are not in use anymore?
<DaZjorz> Valknut...
<mikee> big pbs with .rpm's
<mikee> :((
<zenlunatic> DaZjorz, its a stupid question
<zenlunatic> DaZjorz, any human being is capable of helping there neighbor
<DaZjorz> Zenlunatic: There are no stupid questions
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: powerbook
<DaZjorz> only questions that are easy to answer
<DaZjorz> xP
<DaZjorz> Mikee: Whats the problem with the RPM ?
<FatPenguin> ompaul,  I see. never understood that "free as beer" thing.
<mikee> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<mikee> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<DaZjorz> Does it give an error?
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, cool do you know the code to get the mouse button emulation to work?
<DaZjorz> Ermm Mikee
<DaZjorz> does this work
<jcarr> hey... what is the default root password for a new ubuntu install? It never prompted me to enter one during install :(
<DaZjorz> apt-get install valknut
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, not echo /proc code but xmodmap
<jcarr> I need to log in as root
<mikee> i'll try now
<TokenBad> DaZjorz, I found out why azureus wouldn't let me save to mounted drive
<zenlunatic> robotgee_,  im trying to get the same effect on BSD
<aru> jcarr: ubuntu doesn't use root, use sudo
<DaZjorz> And ?
<ompaul> FatPenguin, you might say it is freedom to do the business
<zenlunatic> robotgee_,  but i don't know the code
<poningru> DaZjorz: its not in the universe
<DaZjorz> Mikee are you logged in as Root ?
<jcarr> aru, I need to do alot of stuff though
<poningru> or multiverse
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: mouse emulation??
<TokenBad> I had to turn on incremental file creation
<aru> then go to applications > System tools > root terminal
<TokenBad> in azureus
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, do you have external mouse on your powerbook?
<mikee>  apt-get install valknut
<ompaul> jcarr, sudo -s will give you a root prompt if you really need one
<jcarr> how can DaZjorz ask mikee if he is logged in as root if Ubuntu doesn't let you log in as root?
<DaZjorz> Aru: Ubuntu uses su to become root, but there is a root for sure
<TokenBad> for it to save to a fat32 drive
<mikee> yes i'm root allright
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: yeah...and also keyboard
<DaZjorz> TokenBad: Ah right :)
<mikee> E: Couldn't find package valknut
<DaZjorz> jcarr: There is always a command like su :/
<TokenBad> thanks for help though
<DaZjorz> Mikee: RPM error about the package ?
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, oh well i guess you don't know then. i dond't use external mouse i use f11 and f12 for second and third mouse clicks, respectively
<tfort>  gahhhhhhhh, once again, WoW freezes on install] 
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: i do that too
<DaZjorz> Mikee: I'll try to see if I have the same problem. Please wait a sec. I'll start the Live CD in VMWare.
<jcarr> DaZjorz, I tried to su to root
<DaZjorz> jcarr And ?
<jcarr> it prompts me for a password
<DaZjorz> Ofcourse it does
<jcarr> which is always rejected
<DaZjorz> ermm
* jcarr is not a newbie btw
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, do you know the code to enable it? i know its automatic in hoary but i need to know the code
* DaZjorz didnt think so
<jcarr> the install never let me enter a root pasword!
<ompaul> mikee, you should try the debian one it is nearest ubuntu if you are really going to do that
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: one sec...
* DaZjorz didnt think you were
<ompaul> jcarr, the password is the password for jcarr
<DaZjorz> LOL
<zenlunatic> robotgee_, sure msg me when you get back so we can stop flooding the channel
<DaZjorz> jcarr, only 'expert' installations have that question
<jcarr> omaru, I tried that... didn't work... but does if I use sudo :(
<jcarr> ah well
<DaZjorz> its really a bad idea
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: okie :)
<DaZjorz> they should always include the question in the normal installation
<mikee> well..if i'm 2 stupid for that please give me an alternativ for a dc sharing application
<mikee> pls
<linukso> jcarr: if you want to change the root password you must run "sudo passwd root"
<DaZjorz> Mikee: What RPM did you download actually ?
<knowledge_> heyy guys....how long should 'sudo make-kpkg --us --uc --initrd --append_to_version "-5-386-alps" kernel_image kernel_headers kernel_source' take to complete?
<chaps0063> hi, I'm trying to setup partitions.  I currently have NTFS, when I create /boot, swaparea, /, I cannot create /home, the rest of the space is tagged as unusable?
<mikee> there were 2 on the srver
<mikee> some libs
<mikee> and the valknut rpm
<DaZjorz> erm Mikee
<DaZjorz> when you go to the Stable download...
<DaZjorz> it asks you for the OS
<DaZjorz> what did you fill in
<mikee> debian
<mikee> right?
<DaZjorz> Yup.
<DaZjorz> erm
<DaZjorz> let me test ...
<knowledge_> anyone know?
<DaZjorz> booting the live cd...
<Virtuall[v16] > ...i don't get it. what do i have to do to start translating? Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. You are logged in as Danko Alexeyev
<linukso> mikee: try "sudo aptitude install dcgui"
<ompaul> mikee why did not you not do the debian one, a close relative of ubuntu, not an rpm which is completely alien to the structure of Ubuntu (excuse the pun those of you who got it)
<poningru> knowledge_: a freaking long time
<DaZjorz> Erm;...
<poningru> depending on your computer speed
<knowledge_> seems like it
<knowledge_> wow...1.6 P4
<DaZjorz> ompaul He chose debian
<poningru> heh thats not so fast
<knowledge_> am I recompiling the kernel?
<ompaul> DaZjorz, eariler he said rpm
<mikee> it's going smooth so far
<poningru> not really
<linukso> mikee: dcgui is available through apt
<mikee> ok all done
<knowledge_> oh....I wanted to do it for i686
<DaZjorz> OK...
<poningru> knowledge_: you can just use a precompiled package
<poningru> from synaptic
<poningru> for P4
<DaZjorz>  Well I don't know much programs for Linux actually. Only the programs I use myself, thats mainly server programs.
<poningru> what program are you looking for>
<poningru> ?
<DaZjorz> Though I am gonna install Linux on my own computer.
<knowledge_> yeah, but I need that patch in there for my alps glidepoint
<DaZjorz> but though
<DaZjorz> the only thing that keeps me from installing Linux on my own pc
<tfort> im getting so frustrated with ubuntu now with cedega that i might just frag this install and go back to gentoo
<DaZjorz> is games like GTA: San Andreas....
<DaZjorz> Whats the problem tfort
<aru> get an xbox
<raven3x7> dcgui-qt=valknut
<DaZjorz> Aru: I already said, too expensive
<DaZjorz> Tfort
<tfort> DaZjorz, WoW install keeps freezing during install in Cedega 4.4
<knowledge_> I like Ubuntu....then again my only other distro i used was mandrake
<ompaul> if you want to know what stuff is installed you might consider 'apt-cache show ubuntu-base' and 'apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop' to see what is in a base system
<DaZjorz> Errm
<aru> thats right, you did talk about that once before...
<knowledge_> which (Imo) blows
<tfort> worked fine on gentoo when isinstalled it, but now i can never get it to install
<DaZjorz> check your logs in /var/log/
<DaZjorz> does it give any errors ?
<DaZjorz> Also, are things like graphical engines on ?
<DaZjorz> etc.
<DaZjorz> 3D support ?
<DaZjorz> I repeat, i didnt do much with home-based linux...
<DaZjorz> only server-based. But i'm gonna change that
<tfort> DaZjorz, which log errors would i be looking for
<mikee> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<mikee>  :((((
<DaZjorz> Anything
<DaZjorz> any error
<tfort> i dont see any cedega and i dont see any point2play
<aru> could you please use sentences?
<mikee> is occured durring sudo aptitude install dcgui
<tfort> there's syslog and base-config but that's about it
<DaZjorz> you can paste errors in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<DaZjorz> Sorry, Aru.
<AlbanianLord> cedega
<AlbanianLord> ?
<AlbanianLord> lol
<DaZjorz> But every time after typing something, something else pops into my mind to type.
<tfort> AlbanianLord, yes, what?
<AlbanianLord> i always used wine
<DaZjorz> tfort,.. Do other 3D games work ?
<AlbanianLord> and it worked
<tfort> DaZjorz
<tfort> haven't tried
<tfort> just installed 2 days ago
<tfort> AlbanianLord, for WoW?
<DaZjorz> You should, actually...
<DaZjorz> then you know if the problem is there
<DaZjorz> AlbianLord
<DaZjorz> WINE doesn't support 3d / directx things, does it
<AlbanianLord> no
<DaZjorz> i surely can't run GTA: San Andreas in a window on linux :'(
<tfort> no, it doesn't that's why you use cedega
<tfort> for d3d emu
<AlbanianLord> but i can make it work
<DaZjorz> Cedega.
<DaZjorz> Google is almighty ^^
<AlbanianLord> did you install cedega off a debian package or from source
<AlbanianLord> ?
<robotgee_> zenlunatic: i've pm'd u!
<DaZjorz> Cedega...oo this might just be the reason for me to install Linux..
<DaZjorz> any bad experiences with Cedega here ?
<imaek> For some reason, neither K3b nor GnomeBaker will sense that there is a blank CD in my CD drive, but I can read data disks, play DVDs, and listen to music through it
<tfort> DaZjorz, mine, hehe
<DaZjorz> Wtf
<DaZjorz> cedega costs money, ?
<knowledge_> Ubuntu can be used for web server right?
<graabein> what you got, baby i want it
<tfort> $5 a month
<DaZjorz> jeez
<DaZjorz> only for a porter..
<poningru> DaZjorz: you do know there is Wine?
<DaZjorz> Nvm. I'll stick with Windows then.
<DaZjorz> I know, Poningru
<tfort> poningru, it doesn't do d3d
<DaZjorz> but it doesn't support DirectX nor any 3D things
<poningru> DaZjorz: why not do a dual boot?
<poningru> thats what I do
<DaZjorz> I can,.. but then, after a while, i can't stop myself from booting Windows every time :\
<poningru> dual boot for games
<tfort> poningru, because that's completely contrary tot he whole point of me wanting a linux system
<poningru> whats the point?
<poningru> functionality right?
<ompaul> knowledge_, yes
<DaZjorz> not only that
<DaZjorz> the point is
<poningru> you use the products that are best suited to that function
<DaZjorz> that Linux is a great OS
<DaZjorz> its faster etc.
<tfort> i like an automated system that i dont have to reboot, it can stay up all the time, and at the same time, runs very effeciently and smoothly
<DaZjorz> not only that
<tfort> windows does not
<DaZjorz> Exactly
<DaZjorz> Tfort (Y)
<tfort> and with linux, you get much better performance on WoW and other d3d games
<airmikey> whats the command to open my file browser with the location bar
<DaZjorz> erm Airmikey
<DaZjorz> what file browser ?
<gobbolino> hi
<DaZjorz> Normally its just the first argument
<DaZjorz> Hi gobbolino
<gobbolino> i ahve a small problem
<gobbolino> have
<poningru> so the reason you dont wanna dual boot is?
<DaZjorz> OK
<DaZjorz> I would like to dual boot
<gobbolino> i have a notebook widescreen
<DaZjorz> and i'm gonna set it up once i get back from vacation
<DaZjorz> Yes ?
<ompaul> airmikey, Places -> Home Folder
<DaZjorz> ^^
<DaZjorz> I'm really thinking of dual booting Windows / Linux
<DaZjorz> but i'm afraid i'm gonna start Windows every time ...
<DaZjorz> because i can't fast-switch between windows and linux
<DaZjorz> it takes a restart
<DaZjorz> which is another 2 minutes
<poningru> DaZjorz: you can hibernate
<poningru> both
<poningru> so more like 20 secs
<gobbolino> with 1280x800 resolution (see on Windows)... ubuntu seem to have the same resolution but it distorce image...
<airmikey> yeah for my home folder
<DaZjorz> Poningru: I use USB devices
<ompaul> poningru, I don't and have not since late 1994 when I choose to start with the command line :)
<DaZjorz> as keyboard, mouse
<DaZjorz> if I hibernate
<tfort> gobbolino, it should be 1280x1024
<DaZjorz> then they won't be activated in Windows when I boot
<DaZjorz> Gobbolino
<DaZjorz> 1280x800 sucks
<DaZjorz> i'm using 1280x1024 because its well
<gobbolino> and in how i can use that?
<DaZjorz> handy
<DaZjorz> Change your resolution to 1280x1024
<tfort> DaZjorz, it's also the right frigin' resolution
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you all have to check this out is awsome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.deathclock.com/
<DaZjorz> k
<DaZjorz> LOL
<knowledge_> you could hibernate linux?....on a laptop?
<jcarr> what's the package that just installs the latest kde, all of it?
<gobbolino> but ubuntu resolution preference give me only 1024x768!!!!!
<robotgee_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: read the comments!!
<linukso> jcarr: kubuntu-desktop
<benplaut> knowledge_: what laptop? in linux, it's called suspend-to-disk, BTW
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<knowledge_> Dell Inspiron 8200
<jcarr> gobbolino, live with it... I get a 640x480 screen that is 50% the size of the monitor, centered
<jcarr> Dell Inspiron 1100
<jcarr> cuz I'm a poor bastard
<robotgee_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: or the letters on deatch clock.
<jcarr> the 845patch seems not to work in ubuntu
<knowledge_> oh, I thought it actually shuts down and saves everything
<DaZjorz> gobbolino: then I think you should do the highest but most comfortable to see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<robotgee_> Linux, cause we shouldn't have to compromise
<DaZjorz> !! hibernate mode on windows doesnt work if you use keyboard and/or mouse as USB device
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<benplaut> knowledge_: it saves the RAM image to the disk, and then restores it when it booted back up
<tfort> Your Personal Day of Death is...  Wednesday, December 11, 2019
<tfort> damn
<DaZjorz> because when you resume, they won't be activated
<DaZjorz> LOL
<to|m> why is ma CUI of XMMS so grey, big sonts, and ugly gtk1 style, where could I set it right?
<gobbolino> yes i want increase resolution but how can i make it?
<knowledge_> benplaut, so it actually shuts down? meaning doesn't run the battery down?
<benplaut> knowledge_: yeah
<to|m> +GUI
<knowledge_> no kidding
<DaZjorz> tfort: *what do you do if you hear that you have only 14 years to live anymore...*
<tfort> DaZjorz, time to rob some banks
<knowledge_> well I'm guessing that "hibernate the computer" in the logout menu is the same thing
<DaZjorz> Tfort: I agree ^^
<tfort> can someone check if transgaming.org is up right now?
<poningru> can someone go to www.freeculture.org and see if its down?
<jcarr> anyone here ever install ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1100?
<benplaut> knowledge_: you can also suspend-to-ram (standbye), which supplies only enough power to keep the RAM image from wiping clean
<benplaut> yup, same thing
<DaZjorz> tfort: No, i don't actually, cuz my day of death is..
<gobbolino> Daz where i can change resolution?
<knowledge_> battery on my laptop is no good
<Corvus> does anyone has problems with its dvd unit ? input/output errors
<jcarr> anyone here ever install ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1100?
<knowledge_> I wish I could use that
<jasoncohen> tfort, i can ping transgaming.org but the site isn't coming up
<robotgee_> knowledge_: same here...it's more like a desktop now
<tfort> jasoncohen, yea thanks, same for me, this is weird, i just want to download the damn thing
<jcarr> Normally, I need to run 845patch to correct the faulty bios, but it aint working in Ubuntu
<jcarr> this is a first
<knowledge_> jcarr, do you ever have a problem with closing your screen and seeing the desktop all messed up when you open it
<DaZjorz> tfirt: it is...
<jcarr> it worked on FC, Debian, and Slackware?
<linukso> poningru: freeculture.org is up and running...
<jcarr> knowledge_, YES!! :(
<knowledge_> robotgee_, I'm in the club with you
<Corvus> or are the benq 1640 dvd unit's known to have problems on ubuntu/linux ?
<knowledge_> jcarr, it cuts it in like half right?
<DaZjorz> Friday, June 19, 2065
<DaZjorz> ;-D
<poningru> ok thanks dude
<DaZjorz> i have another 60 years to live
<jcarr> knowledge_, I need to use 845patch to get the screen full screen, and it aint working right in ubuntu (runs, but doesnt fix it)
<jcarr> knowledge_, yeah
<DaZjorz> LOL
<robotgee_> knowledge_: it sucks, and a new battery is > 100$
<jcarr> the top half will be all scrambled
<jcarr> :(
<knowledge_> robotgee_, you can try ebay
<jcarr> I wish linux would just work
<jcarr> no bullshit to deal with, just work :)
<knowledge_> or crack the battery open and if you're lucky enough you can find the cells and replace them
<tfort> damnit why is transgaming down
<knowledge_> jcarr, there's no fix for it?
<robotgee_> jcarr: ubuntu is the closest to "It just works" linux
<DaZjorz> tfort: nobody bought their produc
<DaZjorz> +t
<knowledge_> I'd agree with robotgee_
<DaZjorz> tfort: stupid guys should've made it open-source and asked for donations
<DaZjorz> they would've earned more
<knowledge_> I really really like ubuntu
<jcarr> knowledge_, for the close laptop scramble, or the 50% of the screen problem?
<DaZjorz> me too
<robotgee_> knowledge_: what's with cracking open the battery??
<jcarr> the 50% of the screen resolution is the suckiest :9
<knowledge_> I mean I'm not a Linux guru...and I suck at command line...and between mandrake and ubuntu
<knowledge_> I like ubuntu
<tfort> knowledge_, eh, i definately liked portage more than debian's apt-get
<robotgee_> knowledge_: yeah.
<jcarr> well, I'm a long time debian user
<DaZjorz> Guys
<knowledge_> jcarr, the 50%
<concept10> Any thunderbird users here that use RSS feeds?
<jcarr> I just install Ubuntu because I didnt have time to reinstall debian
<DaZjorz> do you think people will hear me downstairs when I put a cd in my loud CD-player ?
<robotgee_> tfort: except for the fact that it would take 5 days to cimpile something!
<jcarr> knowledge_, 845patch fixes it... but it doesnt seem to work for me in Ubuntu so far :/
<gobbolino> sorry someone can help me to increse resolution of my screen?
<robotgee_> DaZjorz: go ahead, blast away!
<jcarr> I may need to change the driver X is using
<DaZjorz> robotgee_ i dont want anyone to hear me
<knowledge_> robotgee_, if the battery isn't too old (Still produced) you can split the casing apart and you'll find nothing more than what looks like AA cells in series, you can buy them from on line and replace them
<DaZjorz> xP
<DaZjorz> i mean, the cd player in my own PC
<tfort> robotgee_, it wasn't that bad
<chaps0063> does anyone use napster and have the music downloaded from there playing and working on a non-windows box?
<DaZjorz> i would like to set up dual partitioning now
<robotgee_> knowledge_: neat..will take a look into that
<knowledge_> MUCH cheaper than buying a whole new battery
<DaZjorz> i'd like to set up dual partitioning now but i think my cd-player is too loud
<jcarr> man.. the season premiere of Stargate SG1 kinda sucked
<DaZjorz> it produces too much sound
<robotgee_> tfort: i tried gentoo on a sparc, it took abt 2 days to compile X :)
<knowledge_> BUT that's only if you're inclined to doing that....soldering, working with ribbon cables
<tfort> jcarr, welcome to the series
<DaZjorz> ;-D
<DaZjorz> Damn i'm bored
<tfort> robotgee_, that's insane it only takes me 45 min
<jcarr> tfort, eh?
<DaZjorz> someone tell me what to do with my linux box...
<chaps0063> DaZjorz: use it.
<knowledge_> mann, I don't get this whole patching thing....the only way I'm doing it right now is because there's a how to
<tfort> jcarr, after the first 1 maybe 2 seasons, that show got really lame
<knowledge_> I have NO clue as to what the commands do
<DaZjorz> goddammit
<jcarr> tfort, eh!? I thought season 6 and 7 were the best
<DaZjorz> my stupid hosting provider
<airmikey> whats the command to open home browser
<jcarr> I think it's dying now though
<DaZjorz> i asked them to change my NS
<tfort>  jcarr it needs to be replaced with more episodes of Firefly
<chaps0063> DaZjorz: who does your hosting?
<linukso> jcarr: did you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<DaZjorz> but now they ask me Why? You can change your DNS settings on our own MCS -.-
<robotgee_> tfort: i think i went a bit overboard on the optmization flags, and it was only a 200 mhz box
<tfort> robotgee_, to be honest, you can just use the gen-kernel and you won't see THAT big a difference
<DaZjorz> Dammit, my hosting provider refuses to change the domains NS servers to my own server :\
<jcarr> tfort, I think they should just end the series, especially with O'Neill gone from the show
<jcarr> I mean, they could have went out solid at the end of season 8
<tfort> jcarr, yea
<jcarr> The jaffa are free with Teal'c as the leader of the new Jaffa Nation, the go'loud have been defeated, the replicators are defeated, etc
<mitch528> can anyone help me set up a ftp server for ubuntu?
<robotgee_> tfort:  i don't want to get into gentoo anymore :)
<zaudragon> does Ubuntu support Airport cards?
<robotgee_> mitch528: ur back!
<mitch528> yea
<tfort> robotgee_ you can do alot more with it / have a lot more access to breaking tech on it, than on any other system
<asimismo> I've got an Athlon and tried to switch to k7. Should it require any more than a Synaptic install? I'm getting a kernel panic after reboot...
<jcarr> now we get to enjoy Stargate/Farscape :|
<airmikey> when i type nautilus i get the browser without the location bar...how do i get the location bar to come up
<robotgee_> zaudragon: hey, are u the same guy on the adium team?
<zaudragon> robotgee_: I'm not on the team but I am pretty into Adium :D
<robotgee_> zaudragon: nope, no airport express support...older orinoco cards only
<zaudragon> robotgee_: express?
<zaudragon> robotgee_: do you mean extreme?
<robotgee_> zaudragon: yeah, sorry
<zaudragon> well, I get the pint then; no Airport :D
* zaudragon goes over to teh iMac to use the LiveCD
* DaZjorz hates his hosting provider: they refuse to set my domains NS server to my own server :\
<robotgee_> tfort: true, but after i quit using the mac, ubuntu just works!
<airmikey> well
<knowledge_> wow...that command is STILL doing
<knowledge_> that's amazing
<DaZjorz> ?
<aru> is there anything for playing wmv files?
<DaZjorz> mpg123
<chaps0063> does anyone use napster and have the music downloaded from there playing and working on a non-windows box?
<DaZjorz> i thought it worked
<DaZjorz> no, doesnt suport wmvfile
<DaZjorz>                  !!! I recommend everyone to FIRST LOOK UP YOUR QUESTIONS AT GOOGLE!!!!!
<ubotu> DaZjorz: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<zaudragon> well thanks robotgee_
* zaudragon is off to the iMac to run his LiveCD
<tfort> anyone know where the tmp directory is for firefox?
* DaZjorz RECOMMENDS EVERYONE TO FIRST SEARCH GOOGLE!!!
* DaZjorz RECOMMENDS EVERYONE TO FIRST SEARCH GOOGLE!!!
<DaZjorz> i can't keep saying that enough
<knowledge_> I do....google sucks
<knowledge_> well it doesn't suck
<knowledge_> but it's very generic
<knowledge_> for me anyhow
<DaZjorz> knowledge = ??
<poningru> tfort: do you mean the cache?
<tfort> .. i suppose
<poningru> its in your profile folder
<tfort> i believe its something */tmp
<knowledge_> I seem to create problems for myself that no one has heard of before
<Servo888> When ever I try to ./configure something I get a "lib/cpp" fails sanity check error... What's up with that?
<tfort> but i dont know the whole directory extension
<ompaul> !wmv
<ubotu> ompaul: I haven't a clue
<poningru> ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/Cache
<poningru> thats where all of it is stored
<DaZjorz> Servo888 try apt-get install gcc
<DaZjorz> it'll give u some packages that are recommended
<poningru> also you can check by about:cache in your url and pressing enter
<DaZjorz> you can install them using apt-get too
<Servo888> DaZjorz, already installed...
<ompaul> Servo888, do this 'apt-get install build-essential'
<crazy2k> I just installed Ubuntu but I have two problems: First, it doesn't let me change the resolution, it just gives me 640x480 as the only option available (and my card supports up to 1024x768). Second, I can't manage to connect to the Internet. The network configuration tool doesn't let me write my user and password.
<jcarr> is there a cd burner provided by default with ubuntu?
<DaZjorz> dont think so
<jcarr> I have kde installing now, with k3b included, but just curious
<jcarr> :(
<jcarr> I need to update my bios it seems
<DaZjorz> not sure
<jcarr> that is what the problem was
<DaZjorz> never tried
<jcarr> it doesnt
<DaZjorz> i love apt-get
<crazy2k> Can someone give me a hand?
<gm78> crazy2k, with what?
<linukso> crazy2k: whats you video card? for network, try pppoeconf
<crazy2k> It's an old 3dfx Voodoo 3
<ompaul> jcarr, nautilus does burn, however I am a command line freak - cdrecord -pad dev=/dev/hd* random.iso where *  is the letter of the burning drive
<gm78> crazy2k, what do u need help with?
<knowledge_> sudo make-kpkg --us --uc --initrd --append_to_version "-5-386-alps" kernel_image kernel_headers kernel_source <--takes how many minutes on a P4-m 1.6?
<blacksky> Hey all, I'm following the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki, trying to install Flash. But its not working
<crazy2k> gm78, scroll up please.
<Corvus> has anyone a benq 1640 ?
<blacksky> when I do an "apt-get update", the hoary-extras sources are being ignored :(
<DaZjorz> blacksky i had that too
<ompaul> blacksky, what seems to be the issue
<DaZjorz> comment out your CD
<ltk1608> 
<ltk1608> 
<DaZjorz> just comment out the line that says something about your CD
<ltk1608> 
<gm78> crazy2k, doesnt work when u just entered the room
<blacksky> Dazjorz: it is commented out
<DaZjorz> wtf ?!
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: No double lines ?
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Where did you save the file
<alberto__> Any know how i can IMPORT my old dbx email database from Outlook espress to Evolution?
<crazy2k> It asks me for my root password. I haven't set one. The installer didn't ask for one. How can I set it?
<ltk1608> 
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: and what lines are available
<blacksky> the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> blacksky, you did a apt-get update after you added  multiverse to your system?
<gm78> crazy2k, sudo passwd root  it will ask for a password, enter urs, then enter the new root password
<crazy2k> Thanks.
<bet0x> Any know how i can IMPORT my old dbx email database from Outlook espress to Evolution?
<gm78> crazy2k, no prob.
<linukso> crazy2k: could you paste the "Device" section from xorg.conf
<gm78> crazy2k, what r u having problems with in regard to ur display?
<linukso> crazy2k: just use you user password!
<crazy2k> Yeah. Hold on.
<DaZjorz> Blacksky Good, can you paste it in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gm78> linukso, having a root passwd is a good idea anyways, ive had it where i couldnt log into my user account, it was a good thing i had the root password set
<blacksky> DaZjorz: ok, 1 minute. Could you do the same?
<linukso> crazy2k: sudo wants *your* password, not roots. The root passwd is disabled in ubuntu by default, but you can as gm78 said set it with sudo passwd root
<crazy2k> It's loading the pppoeconf thing.
<robotgee_> mitch528: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installftpserver
<Will_> gm78: Surely if you can forget a user password, you can forget a root password?
<crazy2k> gm78, it doesn't let me change my resolution to anything but 640x480. That is the problem.
<gm78> Will_, didnt forget my user account, deleted my home directory
<linukso> crazy2k: could you paste the "Device" section from xorg.conf
<Will_> gm78: Noted
<gm78> Will_, lol
<crazy2k> Now, I should disconnect this computer in order to configure Internet on the other.
<blacksky> DaZjorz: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/643
<crazy2k> Can you wait till I'm back?
<DaZjorz> k
<linukso> crazy2k: in pastebin.com
<crazy2k> Thank you.
<tfort> when i try to do a upgrade
<tfort> The following packages have been kept back:
<tfort>   mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Remove your double lines
<tfort> i get this, any idea how to upgrade them?
<blacksky> DaZjorz: eh? What are double lines?
<DaZjorz> blacksky: Like 2 lines that are the same :/
<linukso> tfort: sudo aptitude upgrade
<tfort> linukso, still nothing
<linukso> tfort: hmmm, try synaptic
<blacksky> DaZjorz: I can't see any. There are lines for binaries, and lines for source, but they're not duplicates.
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Standby
<blacksky> or am i being thick!
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Remove all double servers. hoary includes hoary-updates, i thought.
<tfort> transgaming's site is down anyone have the point2play deb files?
<chaps0063> how do I enable dma on my dvd drive?
<arcanum> hi
<DaZjorz> hi
<tfort> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/mozgnome.xpt', which is also in package mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<arcanum> has anyone solved the gnome hanging problem/
<arcanum> googled it looks like there's no straight answer
<robotgee_> what problem? :)
<arcanum> well
<arcanum> after the install
<arcanum> it's all dandy
<arcanum> do some updates
<arcanum> and reboot
<arcanum> gdm starts - then i login and gnome hangs
<arcanum> i see mouse and background
<arcanum> (the brown one)
<blacksky> DaZjorz: Still getting Ign's. :/ I don't understand whats going on here. What causes a source to be ignored?
<crazy2k> Ok. Internet is working now.
<arcanum> it takes like 3-4 mins before it actually starts
<crazy2k> What was it that you wanted me to paste?
<crazy2k> I'm on the Ubuntu computer,
<linukso> crazy2k: The "Device" section from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crazy2k> Ok.
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Do you get an error msg
<robotgee_> arcanum: nope...don't know anything abt that :(
<arcanum> gr
<arcanum> it's just annoying waiting 4 mins for gnome to start
<arcanum> ;|
<blacksky> DaZjorz: no, just "Ign:" at the start of some of the lines
<arcanum> and there's no error messages
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Try apt-get update and paste all output on the pastebin
<robotgee_> arcanum: tried openbox? it's a great window manager, and works really fast in gnome
<blacksky> DaZjorz: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/644
<arcanum> well
<DaZjorz> k
<arcanum> i decided to try ubuntu+gnome before i was running fedora+xfce
<arcanum> worked great
<crazy2k> linukso: http://pastebin.com/314709 Apparently everything's ok.
<arcanum> but i guess i'm going to have to go back to fedora
<arcanum> =\
<robotgee_> which one?
<arcanum> which sucks becuase ubuntu looks promising
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Standby
<arcanum> minus that gnome bug
* robotgee_ hates fedora
<arcanum> you know what i noticed/
<arcanum> i decided to strace gnome-panel
<knowledge_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/645
<arcanum> it looks like it's trying to connect to localhost port
<knowledge_> Can anyone explain that?
<arcanum> to a localhost port
<arcanum> rather
* linukso recommends this for everyone who claims that *-wm is the fastest.... http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News
<arcanum> maybe there's a connect() timeout
<crazy2k> gm78: Could you read what I pasted?
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: I thought the hit means that the file was downloaded correctly etc.
<chaps0063> my music is really quiet..
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: the IGN. Where does that stand for ?
<blacksky> Ignored I presume.
<chaps0063> how do I turn it up, the volume is max in xine..
<blacksky> It seems to hit and ignore the same sources - which is weird.
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: lol ofcourse . My bad. I'll send you my /etc/apt/sources.list.
<blacksky> ta!
<crazy2k> What should I do now?
<knowledge_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/645 <---anyone?
<gobbolino> hi again
<blacksky> knowledge: erm, have you filled your hard disk?
<linukso> crazy2k: hmm, what about the display section?
<knowledge_> I sure would hope not
<knowledge_> how can I check?
<blacksky> df or df -h
<DaZjorz> I commented it to the pastebin.
<linukso> crazy2k: arg. Monitor section...
<chaps0063> can someone help me get the volume to a normal level?
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/646
<blacksky> DaZjorzL Thanks - will try it!
<zenlunatic> anyone know if links browser can do tabs?
<gobbolino> someone use 855resolution?
<arcanum> sigh
<crazy2k> linukso: It's ok apparently. http://pastebin.com/314710
* arcanum grumbles @ having to re-download the fedora dvd
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: No problem. Does it work ?
<blacksky> DaZjorz: you don't have a hoary-extras source there?
<linukso> crazy2k: ah, damn. I'm a bit slow... Getting late where I am. You must modify the Screen section
<linukso> crazy2k: Just add the missing modes.
<dapimp53> I currently have a dual boot and its using Grub1.5. How do I set wich OS is the defualt
<DaZjorz> blacksky: Its included with the main things
<blacksky> DaZjorz:I was wanting to install flash, Reak Player etc
<DaZjorz> Blacksky I think all these things are included in the normal servers too...?
<blacksky> DaZjorz: I was trying to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crazy2k> linukso: The problem is there are no missing modes. The 1024x768 option is there. But it's not shown when I want to change the resolution via the preferences.
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Try to do a apt-get update
<DaZjorz> then apt-get upgrade
<DaZjorz> and after that, try to download what you wanted
<DaZjorz> it should work
<linukso> crazy2k: hmmm
<crazy2k> linukso: I think this has happened to me before but I don't remember how I fixed it.
<crazy2k> It was one of those goddam files.
<linukso> crazy2k: all the simple solutions failed...
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: And ?
<blacksky> DaZjorz: nope: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/647
<blacksky> that package is supposed to be in multiverse in the hoary-extras source
<linukso> crazy2k: last resort: past the entire xorg-log (/var/log/xorg-something...)
<TokenBad> what program for monitoring your bandwidth in ubuntu?
<DaZjorz> blacksky: isn't "apt-get install flashplugin" working ?
<dapimp53> Is there somewhere I can edit the Grub config or anything
<tfort> bah to this.. back to gentoo i go
<gm78> crazy2k, sorry, left the room
<crazy2k> linukso: Sorry, I did not understand.
<blacksky> DaZjorz: same message - not found
<TokenBad> anyone?
<crazy2k> gm78: It's ok. We haven't fixed the problem anyway. Scroll up if you want to.
<dapimp53> Also I have a Toshiba Satellite Laptop with a Realteck audio. When I am in Ubuntu I dont have any audio. Any idea how I can make it work so I can hear stuff while I am in Ubuntu
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Erm, Sorry, No idea then. Maybe add the servers now and retry it, and just ignore the IGN lines?
<billytwowilly> best star wars parody ever: http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html
<linukso> crazy2k: if you just paste the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin, then the answer must be somewhere in there...
<DaZjorz> they must be ignored for some reason
<crazy2k> linukso: Oh, ok. Hold on.
<blacksky> DaZjorz: Ok, thanks for the help. I'm beginning to suspect that that wiki page is wrong/out of date.
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: No problem.
<blacksky> Maybe a better question is: Has anyone got flash working, and if so, how?
<crazy2k> That's a lot of text. I don't know if I'm allowed to.
<r0d> does ubuntu go out of their way to make kernel compiling hard
<r0d> have never had so much trouble before...
<DaZjorz> Blacksky: Use /me. People will read your question easier.
<DaZjorz> like /me has a problem: (...)
<linukso> crazy2k: use sudo to read it and pipe it to a textfile on you desktop
* blacksky can't get flash working. Can anyone help?
<blacksky> :)
<linukso> crazy2k: sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > ~/x.log
<dylan_> how do i tell firefox that the version is actually 1.0.4 and not 1.0.2 (the ubuntu version)
<linukso> arg, thats not really a pipe :)
<crazy2k> linukso: I was talking about pastebin.com. Don't know if I'm allowed to paste all that text.
<linukso> Ah, stupid me... Think it must be time to go to sleep soon...
<dapimp53> where are the error logs located for when the computer boots up
<crazy2k> linukso: Done. http://pastebin.com/314717
<NuffSed> dylan> about:config general.useragent.vendorSub
<dylan_> thanks, nuffsed
<NuffSed> change to 1.0.4
<glick> cd
<dapimp53> where are the error logs located for when the computer boots up
<crazy2k> There seems to be a lot of errors realting to the resolution.
<crazy2k> related*
<crazy2k> hsync out of range
<dylan_> Why does gtkpod tell me that my iPod's file structure isnt right?  Can i fix this?  thanks for all the help, guys im a total n00b
<linukso> crazy2k: did you try changing the refreshrate when switching resolution?
<linukso> crazy2k: 1024x768 only support 60 hz
<crazy2k> linukso: I have just on option for refresh rate.
<crazy2k> one*
<crazy2k> Which is 60Hz.
<ilmari> is the X breakage mentioned in the topic known to affect dead keys in emacs?
<crazy2k> And just only one for resolution, which is 640x480.
<linukso> crazy2k: arg...
<neuronlapse> hey, how is there a website like packages.gentoo.org that shows all the ubuntu packages?
<crazy2k> linukso: Maybe I have to explicitly write my default refresh rate and resolution. However, I don't know how to do it.
<crazy2k> It might work though.
<ilmari> neuronlapse: packages.ubuntu.com
<ilmari> neuronlapse: who'd'a thunk? ;-)
<sizzam> if i create a file in vmware, whats the easiest way to get access to that file in my normal linux environment
<neuronlapse> thanks :-D
<dapimp53> where are the error logs located for when the computer boots up. I need to check what is going wrong when I boot the computer
<dylan_> why doesnt beep show up in synaptic anymore?
<ilmari> sizzam: loopback mount the vmware disk image
* robotgee3 curses the goddamn wireless connection and begs everyone to tell him of a good tool to manage it!
<sizzam> ilmari:  thanks, i'll search on how to do that
<ilmari> robotgee3: network-manager
<ilmari> sizzam: mount -o loop /path/to/fs.image /mount/point/
<TokenBad> is shockwave on linux?
<ilmari> robotgee3: but that's only in breezy
<ilmari> TokenBad: nope, just flash
<neuronlapse> how can I find which ubuntu I'm using?
<crazy2k> linukso: Any idea on how to do that?
<TokenBad> that sucks
<neuronlapse> like hoary breezy etc?
<sizzam> ilmari:  thanks!
<ilmari> neuronlapse: cat /etc/issue
<ray_> mo shockwave
<ray_> no
<ray_> it sucks
<crazy2k> linukso: Oh, found a similar problem in the forum.
<neuronlapse> thanks :)
<ray_> can anyone find a way to use shockwave?
<dapimp53> Wow how come no one is answering me where the error logs are located for ubuntu
<synd> dapimp53, cause no one paying attention knows?
<synd> dapimp53, just be patient.
<Thomas> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Kyral> try /var
<linukso> crazy2k: great! Hope it helps you. Sorry I couldn't, but now I got to go to sleep... Happy hunting for a solution.
<crazy2k> Thanks anyway.
<blacksky> dapimp53: what logs are you looking for? Try /var/log? /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages are a good start
<crazy2k> :)
<Thomas> dude
<ilmari> dapimp53: what error logs?
<Thomas> what happen with repositories today i can't update
<Thomas> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dapimp53> I need to check up when the computer is booting
<dapimp53> it gives some errors
<Thomas> any idea
<Kyral> dapimp53, dmesg
<chaps0063> I just upgraded to 2.6.10 kernel and sound does not work in xine, any thoughts?
<blacksky> dapimp53: syslog or messages is what you are looking for. Also try the command dmesg
<chaps0063> never mind, wrong button in xine..
<Thomas> hello
<Thomas> !ping me
<ubotu> Thomas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dylan_> why doesnt beep show up in synaptic?
<kbrooks> dylan_, reload?
<dylan_> ooh thanks lol
<Thomas> ?
<Thomas> help me pls some body
<blacksky> Thomas: whats up?
<dapimp53> On my wireless network config it asks for a WEP key. What if I am using a WPA key... what do I do. I cannot seem to connect
<Thomas> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Thomas> there
<Thomas> i just run apt-get update
<blacksky> Thomas: and it worked in the past?
<ray_> Thomas: i had the same problem
<blacksky> Thomas: Does this file exist: /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<tfort> anyone have the point2play and/or cedega .deb files lying around?
<rob^> tfort, try
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<tfort> transgaming.org has been down for 2 days now and i'm seriously in a bind for some WoW'in
<ray_> what is cedega?
<rob^> ray_, a way to play windows games on Linux
<tfort> d3d emu
<erik_> how do i make firefox support java?
<rob^> !tell xry abou java
<dapimp53> On my wireless network config it asks for a WEP key. What if I am using a WPA key... what do I do. I cannot seem to connect
<xry> !tell xry about java
<rob^> hmm
<xry> but it doesnt work
<jomdom> hey guys, any reason ubuntu wouldn't be saving my refresh rate when i restart?
<jomdom> it always defaults back to 75
<xry> but i just need the plugin for firefox
<rob^> xry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<xry> whats the name?
<jomdom> i'd use 75, but the viewport is off the right side of the screen
<Thomas> ray_ doe u fix ur apt-get update ?
<xry> i repeat, i have java, just need the plugin for firefox
<nightswim> symlink it
<blacksky> Thomas: was that file there?
<rob^> ubotu java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java includes the Firefox plugin
<ubotu> ...but java is already something else...
<nightswim> jomdom: because you havent told it o
<rob^> wtf?
<rob^> !java
<jomdom> nightswim: how do you mean?
<ray_> Thomas: i changed my apt sources to the canadian ones'
<rob^> I think ubotus on crack again
<jomdom> i am using the system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<jomdom> tool
<pax> ubotu: forget java
<ray_> gotta have java
<synd> java sucks
<tfort> anyone know the answer to this, but the AGP aperture should be half your video ram right?
<rob^> ubotu java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<synd> limewire and azureus are prime examples
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ubotu> pax: i forgot java
<ubotu> okay, rob^
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> somebody said synd was a badass
<synd> smart bot :)
<tfort> !synd
<synd> wtf
<synd> wtf
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> rumour has it, synd is a badass
<tfort> wow... even smarter bot, it has flood protection :-)
<Thomas> blacksky this file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<concept10> thank god
<pax> rob^: seems like the bot already had a java entry and needed to forget that one before taking yours :)
<tfort> !forty
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tfort
<Thomas> ray_ can u give ur sources.list ?
<tfort> :-)
<Thomas> where it is canadian sources ?
<rob^> pax mine was the same, it just wasnt spitting out the one it had
<blacksky> Thomas: yes. Is it there?
<ray_> Thomas: sure
<Thomas> dcc me pls
<pax> rob^: maybe someone should work on his AI script
<Thomas> and i will replace with my one
<ugo> hi has anyone been able to get arla or openafs working on an amd64
<ugo> ?
<ugo> ive torn my hair out trying out different compile settings.....aargh!!!!
<ray_> ur gonna have to except it thomas
<ray_> Thomas: U GOTTA ACCEPT IT
<cafuego> !find MkTemp.pl
<ray_> there ya go
<Thomas> yes
<Thomas> wait i'll check it
<ray_> Thomas: basicly its changing the us to ca
<Thomas> oh ic
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'MkTemp.pl' returned no results.
<Thomas> soo archive.ubuntu.com change to ca./archive.ubuntu.com
<Thomas> *ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<ugo> hey....anybody see my question...id really like some help or a pointer at least?
<cafuego> !find MkTemp.pm
<cafuego> d'oh
<ray_> Thomas: just paste mine in there
<lordgoth> hello
<lordgoth> how do you get on the dev team?
<w01f> weird!
<w01f> I was going to ask the saem question
<lordgoth> lol
<lordgoth> lies
<w01f> I just read somewhere that you have to post some poics to get approved
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'MkTemp.pm' returned no results.
<kbrooks> poics?
<lordgoth> pics i think
<kbrooks> no
<poningru> pics?
<w01f> yes pics of kiddy porn i guess
<kbrooks> you dont
<lordgoth> yeah i heard the same thing
<w01f> thats what i heard
<kbrooks> lordgoth, w01f: WRONG
* cafuego sighs
<lordgoth> i just want to do get on the dev team because of the 9 year old chick hookups I heard they have
<w01f> kbrooks?
<lordgoth> kbrooks more like RIGHT
<sizzam> ilmari:  can you give me that command to mount a vmware image again?
<ray_> lordgoth: what?
<kbrooks> lordgoth, stop the jokes
<lordgoth> sizzam rm -rf /
<sizzam> haha
<w01f> sizzam: vmware wont get you pussy
<lordgoth> <3
<poningru> yes thats it you email it to these people:  J. Edgar Hoover Building
<poningru> 935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
<poningru> Washington, D.C. 20535-0001
<poningru> mail the kiddie porn to there
<lordgoth> k
<lordgoth> that's not what i heard though
<kbrooks> lordgoth, dont lie then
<w01f> kbrooks: are you a genuine Ubuntu hacker?
<lordgoth> w01f no
<lordgoth> he's a genuine ubuntu pedophile
<w01f> lol
<w01f> i thought so
<sizzam> ugh, trolls
<kbrooks> cut it
<w01f> id like to be a pedophile for once
<ugo> kid jokes are not funny people
<lordgoth> sizzam where?
<kbrooks> cafuego,
<cafuego> kids aren't funny either, so that's a good match.
<w01f> ugo: sorry if we hurt ur feelings
<cafuego> kbrooks: where?
<pax> last thing you should bring here is some bad joke like that
<ugo> no need for the sorry....take that kind of chat out of here
<w01f> h0h0h0
<ugo> not on this thread....
<w01f> fag ALERT!
<w01f> lol@thread
<kbrooks> i am a contributor to  ubuntu, lordgoth and w01f
<w01f> so you DO get 9yo pussy
<w01f> so you DO get 9yo pussy
<w01f> lucky bastard you
<kbrooks> dont you dare say bad things to the community
<ugo> then you should be ashamed of yourself
<w01f> should I?
<w01f> whats wrong with kiddy pr0n?
<kbrooks> ... ... ... ...
<cafuego> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> cafuego, um, those trolls are evil
<r0d> omg w01f your a numb....
<lordgoth> 		  I love ubuntu pedophiles like kbrooks!
<lordgoth>               __   __	/
<lordgoth>                  .'  '.'  `.
<lordgoth>               _.-|  o | o  |-._
<lordgoth>             .~   `.__.'.__.'^  ~.
<lordgoth>           .~     ^  /   \  ^     ~.
<lordgoth>           \-._^   ^|     |    ^_.-/
<cafuego> kbrooks: No, they're just stupid and bored. Put them on /ignore.
<lordgoth>           `\  `-._  \___/ ^_.-' /'
<lordgoth>             `\_   `--...--'   /'
<lordgoth>                `-.._______..-'      /\  /\
<lordgoth>                   __/   \__         | |/ /_
<lordgoth>                 .'^   ^    `.      .'   `__\
<lordgoth>               .'    ^     ^  `.__.'^ .\ \
<r0d> wheres an admin when ya need one...
<lordgoth>              .' ^ .    ^   .    ^  .'  \/
<lordgoth>             /    /        ^ \'.__.'
<lordgoth>            |  ^ /|   ^      |
<lordgoth>             \   \|^      ^  |
<lordgoth>              `\^ |        ^ |
<lordgoth>                `~|    ^     |
<lordgoth>                  |  ^     ^ |
<r0d> flooding is bad for your health
<lordgoth>                  \^         /
<lordgoth>                   `.    ^ .'
<lordgoth>              jgs   : ^    ;
<lordgoth>            .-~~~~~~   |  ^ ~~~~~~-.
<lordgoth>           /   ^     ^ |    ^       \
<auk> wtf!!
<lordgoth>           \^     ^   / \  ^     ^  /
<lordgoth>            `~~~~~~~~'   `~~~~~~~~~'
<zenlunatic> quick everyone mess up his flood
<r0d> admin where are u!
<cafuego> If you don't feed the trolls, they die within minutes.
<ugo> honestly these ppl ought to be banned
<auk> /ignore
<r0d> they have nothing better to do
<r0d> sad ppl
<sizzam> auk:  thx
<lordgoth> LOL
<sizzam> ls
<w01f> r0d, like you never wacked at ur neighbour's kids
<w01f> r0d, like you never wacked at ur neighbour's kids
<lordgoth> w01f lol yes he uses ubuntu
<r0d> im sure you are a kid
<auk> lordgoth: don't laugh; if you keep it up no one on this channel will know when you say anyhting
<r0d> actually i use gentoo
<r0d> but thx for the assumption
<lordgoth> r0d just as bad
* cafuego puts r0d on ignore too
<w01f> gentoo gets more pussy?
<w01f> gentoo gets more pussy?
<w01f> gentoo gets more pussy?
<mpet> theubuntu is the best distro it has sux name
<lordgoth> ubuntu pedophiles and gentoo homos
<r0d> and i care of what u think because....
<lordgoth> both are lol
* auk is about to put him on ignore
<zenlunatic> nalioth, attack of the trolls :)
<w01f> lol@GNU/pedophiux
<ugo> lordgoth....whats wrong with you?
<auk> rofl
<r0d> sad kids
<w01f> lol@GNU/pedophilux
<r0d> dont u have homework to do
<nalioth> zenlunatic:  trolls?
<zenlunatic> nalioth, scroll up
<w01f> r0d? joo got pics?
<w01f> r0d? joo got pics?
<sizzam> i hate it when the mandriva kids come to this room
<w01f> r0d? joo got pics?
<cafuego> People, stop responding to them. Sheesh. it's not hard, is it?
<lordgoth> r0d a.s.l?
<nalioth> ah, yes grafitti
<nalioth> has an @op been informed?
<cafuego> nalioth: No, scroll back further.
<w01f> sizzam, we dont use mandriva. we use MS-REDHAT
<w01f> sizzam, we dont use mandriva. we use MS-REDHAT
<auk> rofl
<cafuego> nalioth: ubotu needs an 'inform ops' command.
<auk> heh
<zenlunatic> cafuego, they're kinda funny
<w01f> oh my god! i hear IRC sirens
<auk> who's in charge of ubotu dev?
<ugo> better....twits ignored
<cafuego> zenlunatic: But not particualrly topical.
<lordgoth> 			  r0d touched my jenkies =~(
<lordgoth> 			/
<lordgoth>      .--..--..--..--..--..--.
<lordgoth>     .' \  (`._   (_)     _   \
<lordgoth>   .'    |  '._)         (_)  |
<lordgoth>   \ _.')\      .----..---.   /
<lordgoth>   |(_.'  |    /    .-\-.  \  |
<lordgoth>   \     0|    |   ( O| O) | o|
<aru> what the hell
<lordgoth>    |  _  |  .--.____.'._.-.  |
<Melechorion> hio
<auk> well--ignore time
<lordgoth>    \ (_) | o         -` .-`  |
<nalioth> no, they just need to catch up on the "we need to add these users to the access list" list
<lordgoth>     |    \   |`-._ _ _ _ _\ /
<lordgoth>     \    |   |  `. |_||_|   |
<lordgoth>     | o  |    \_      \     |     -.   .-.
<lordgoth>     |.-.  \     `--..-'   O |     `.`-' .'
<lordgoth>   _.'  .' |     `-.-'      /-.__   ' .-'
<lordgoth> .' `-.` '.|='=.='=.='=.='=|._/_ `-'.'
<lordgoth> `-._  `.  |________/\_____|    `-.'
<lordgoth>    .'   ).| '=' '='\/ '=' |
<lordgoth>    `._.`  '---------------'
<Thomas> WTF !!!!!!!!!
<lordgoth>            //___\   //___\
<lordgoth>              ||       ||
<lordgoth>     LGB      ||_.-.   ||_.-.
<lordgoth>             (_.--__) (_.--__)
<auk> yeah, jsut ignore him
<lordgoth> lol
<no_gatez_fan> geeze
<glick> lol
<nalioth> Thomas:  and /ignore <username> works wonderfully
<w01f> nalioth? what is that you are talking about? j00 seem like a proficent Ubuntu man
<glick> nice art!
<auk> not liek i'm seeing anything of his anymore
<zenlunatic> you guys got to admit he is a good ascii artist
<r0d> yea just did that
<lol> damn gnu hippies
<^thehatsrule^> lol he just copy and paste...
<rob^> lol this is a help channel
<kbrooks> lol: troll
<ugo> all he wans is attention
<pedofile> THEN HELP US!
<auk> just ignore him!
<pedofile> THEN HELP US!
<lol> rob^ i know
<nalioth> rob^: so we are helping psychopaths vent thru art?
<rob^> lol go elsewhere
<lol> rob^ #ubuntu helps you get kinder pr0n
<lol> rob^ but only if your on the ubuntu dev team =~(
<lol> haters =\
<kbrooks> .....
* pedofile was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<ugo> can someone pls point me where i can get some arla support
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.0.19.satgate.net]  by bob2
<sizzam> bob2:  a ban is in order
<sizzam> right on
<r0d> ty!
<nalioth> aw, bob2  it was just gettin fun! lol
* pedofile was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<cafuego> bob2: thanks
<lol> ugo http://support.on.nimp.org/
<bob2> please do point that sort of thing out...(ie use my nick so the hilight triggers)
<sizzam> i need help mounting my vmware vmdk XP file
<cafuego> bob2: Can you msg be a list of op nicks? I'll an an !ops command to the bot.
<bob2> ok
<BobaFett> guys ... i'm having problems installing the flash player plugin for Opera ... I get a 'bad interpreter: permission denied' when running the installer ... any ideas? :(
<rob^> good
<robotgeek> anybody know a good tool for managing wireless connections?
<Thomas> bob2 can u set the topic from where to must get source.list for apt-
<chaps0063> how do I get audio to work in firefox with flash?
<Thomas> it change from us
<nalioth> BobaFett: pull the libflash thingy out of mozilla plugins and cp it into the opera plugins folder
<r0d> robotgeek, like what? just seeing all the AP's
<bob2> Thomas: hm?
<ugo> hey does anyone have experience with afs on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> bob2, spammer detected: lol
<cafuego> sheesh, I should disable ssh for a while.
<robotgeek> r0d: i can see my AP's, and all that...the connection keeps dropping
<BobaFett> nalioth: supposedly, I completely removed firefox (it didnt work properly in my fresh ubuntu install) so I replaced it with an Opera .deb I got off the web...
<poningru> nalioth: please dont be gay
<Thomas> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<robotgeek> r0d: i'm pretty sure that when u tell me, my connection will drop
<r0d> bob2,  having hella time compling kernel. keep getting "cant mount vfs" i have all filesystems buildt in kernel
<nalioth> poningru: what?
<r0d> what card are u using?
<kbrooks> bob2, spammer
<r0d> or chipset robotgeek
<nalioth> BobaFett:  do you still have your ~/.mozilla folders for firefox?
<kbrooks> there is a spammer, bob2
<bob2> r0d: then you forgot your ide controller
<poningru> oops sorry nalioth
<robotgeek> r0d: i am using a Belkin Card, with rt2500 on a ppc (no ndiswrapper)
<bob2> r0d: the stock answer is "don't do that", tho
<poningru> someone fingered me
<poningru> I thought it was you
<poningru> /Finger
<r0d> bob2 i i need to patch my kernel to. thats why im compling plus ntfs write
<nalioth> poningru: so put a good finger response in your client
<BobaFett> nalioth: yes, they're still lying around my home folder, but the plugins folder's completely empty...
<bob2> r0d: so use the default ubuntu config
<Thomas> !proxy
<ubotu> Thomas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<lol> Why is bob2 the same as all other ubuntu users?? He loves little boys...
<lol>         _          __________                              _,
<lol>      _.-(_)._     ."          ".      .--""--.          _.-{__}-._
<lol>    .'________'.   | .--------. |    .'        '.      .:-'`____`'-:.
<lol>   [____________]  /` |________| `\  /   .'``'.   \    /_.-"`_  _`"-._\
<lol>   /  / .\/. \  \|  / / .\/. \ \  ||  .'/.\/.\'.  |  /`   / .\/. \   `\
<lol>   |  \__/\__/  |\_/  \__/\__/  \_/|  : |_/\_| ;  |  |    \__/\__/    |
<bob2> r0d: and don't forget to make the initrd
<lol>   \            /  \            /   \ '.\    /.' / .-\                >/-.
<pax> leave insiders politics outta this help channel. if you have problems with dev team or other, how's this kinda behavior gonna help your case?
<lol>   /'._  --  _.'\  /'._  --  _.'\   /'. `'--'` .'\/   '._-.__--__.-_.'
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@ip68-97-70-223.ok.ok.cox.net]  by bob2
<kbrooks> bob2: lol spammed a GNAA site
<bob2> lol: idiot
<poningru> hmm good artwork though
<r0d> yea bob2  that initrd is giving me hell to. is their a wiki on that to learn more?
<ugo> i agree
<bob2> r0d: no need.  use the right .config, build with 'make-kpkg --initrd'
<Keiz> Sup guys
<Keiz> Anyone here managed to install NetworkManager?
<ilmari> sizzam: provided that it's just a plain filesystem image: mount -o loop /path/to/fs.image /mount/point
<ugo> sup keiz
<ugo> know anything about afs?
<robotgeek> r0d: i thought that it was dropping cause the card was too hot
<cafuego> right
<nalioth> BobaFett: are you still here?
<cafuego> !ops lol is a troll
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<JDahl> upo, I know AFS as a user...
<bob2> i_love_you_bob2: er, your ip is the same, sorry
<r0d> bob2,  ok in a nutshell; I'll compile the kernel w/ the ntfs write option and patched driver. then run that make-kpkg?
* cafuego eyes ubotu 
<nalioth> boy howdy! it's fun night in #ubuntu
<cafuego> you broken
<bob2> r0d: no, make-kpkg compiles it
<r0d> oooooo
<r0d> kool thx bob2 . was hoping u'd get on..
<bob2> r0d: bear in mind the normal ntfs-write driver is guaranteed to corrupt the disk, tho.
<bob2> s/disk/filesystem/
<chaps0063> how do I get (in gnome) a panel to show what my current cpu speed is?
<ugo> afs..afs...afs....my life depends on the shit application
<r0d> bummer
<bob2> well, I'm glad my insomnia benefited someone ;p
<robotgee1> r0d: i'm pretty sure that when u tell me, my connection will drop (did u tell anything?)
<robotgee1> Keiz: it's on breezy, have to wait for dhcpbd to get ported to hoary
<JDahl> ugo, do you happen to have specific AFS questions?
<r0d> robotgee1, no
<ugo> yes....
<r0d> robotgee1, do you know the chipset that uses
<BobaFett> nalioth: yes ... I was trying to get something under 'interpreter' from Synaptic to see if this thing installs :(
<bob2> networkmanager for hoary is more complicated than that
<robotgee1> r0d: rt2500
<BobaFett> nalioth: but my mozilla plugins folder is empty...
<ugo> im trying to compile arla or openafs on amd64
<bob2> it's unlikely it will ever be usefully backported
<ugo> both fail
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, and, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<cafuego> There we go
<robotgee1> bob2: oh okie...
<nalioth> BobaFett: you should have more than one mozilla-related folder
<bob2> cafuego: s/and// :)
<cafuego> ubotu: unlock ops
<ubotu> cafuego: unlocking factoid ops
<cafuego> ubotu: ops =~ s/and, //
<ubotu> cafuego: OK
<cafuego> !lock ops
<ubotu> locking factoid ops, cafuego
<ugo> what information do you need JDhal
<BobaFett> nalioth: I never installed flash plugin for mozilla in the first place, so it shouldn't be there ... maybe if I get it from Synaptic, and then cp it to the opera plugins folder ... ?
<ugo> ?
<benplaut> still trying to figure out what you guys are trying to do...?
<r0d> robotgee1, dont know anything about that chipset. do a iwlist eth1 ap
<JDahl> ugo, CVS openafs compiles quite easily on x86; I dont know 64 bit complicates it
<darkwind> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports for day to day usage!
<r0d> robotgee1, replace eth1 w/ your card's configuration
<bob2> cafuego: thanks dude
<cafuego> bob2: np.
<ugo> ok ill take my chances with that version
<robotgee1> r0d: the chipset works fine, it;s just that suddenly, the led's go off and the connection drops
<nalioth> BobaFett: you'll probably end up installing moz again
<JDahl> ugo, there's also unofficial Ubuntu packages for arla (x86) somewhere... maybe get those and rebuild?
<r0d> robotgee1, reason i asked chipset because their is a patch you need for certain drivers
<ugo> already tried that
<robotgee1> r0d: i've have nothing but problems today (i even had to use some other nick ... like now)
<i_love_bob2> i love you
<r0d> robotgee1, did you trie #wireless channel?
<i_love_bob2> why did you do that to me
<i_love_bob2> =~(
<BobaFett> nalioth: I downloaded flashplayer from macromedia.com , extracted it ... but when I run ./flashplayer-installer I get the 'permission denied' error, even as root...
<JDahl> ugo, arla seems like a mess to build from source... I would try to get openafs working - you just need the client, right?
<robotgee1> r0d: on freenode?
<r0d> yea
<ugo> yes
<robotgee1> cool, i dint know that...off i go!
<r0d> those guys no their stuff
<kbrooks> nalioth, btw i added " Do not use the backports for day to day usage!"
<darkwind> hey this say conection refused when conecting http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<ugo> i have the module sources of openafs from ubuntu
<robotgee1> okay..be back
<nalioth> BobaFett:  have you tried "gplflash.sourceforge.net"?
<kbrooks> i_love_bob2, no you do not love him
<nalioth> kbrooks:  bravo!
<i_love_bob2> kbrooks i do too
<bob2> i_love_bob2: abuse of tor will result in tor being banned
<i_love_bob2> i want to have gay nigger sex with him
<BobaFett> nalioth: nopes ... what's that?
<i_love_bob2> i'm only a top though
<i_love_bob2> -\
<nalioth> BobaFett: go check it out
<ugo> do you know if the module sources for openafs from ubuntu fail are problematic on x86
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@.tor]  by bob2
<ugo> ?
<nalioth> BobaFett: it might work for you
<Keiz> Did Thom give up on NetworkManager
<i_love_bob2> lol
* i_love_bob2 molests bob2
<BobaFett> nalioth: will do ... thanks a bunch! ({)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tor]  by bob2
<JDahl> ugo, I build openafs maybe 6-7 months ago... I think I had to patch a few things manually
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<ugo> ok
<ugo> lets go have a look at cvs then
<chaps0063> has anyone gotten the tablet on a tablet pc working?
<zenlunatic> chaps0063, google it
<calamari> hi
<chaps0063> zenlunatic: I have, but I haven't found my particular tablet...and all things I found online haven't worked.
<JDahl> ugo, as I remember, you to follow the README instructions down to the last detail, and there's something about incorrect redefines in afs headers files, but compiling it was doable
<mitch528> how do you set your screen saver in ubuntu? (one that you download)
<JDahl> s/you to/you have to/
<Keiz> Dang
<Keiz> NetworkManager is no workie on Ubuntu
<calamari> I have my floppy at /a in the fstab.. so I do "mount /a", then "cp files /a", then "umount /a".. but on the umount it says the device is busy.  I tried sync, then umount again.. still buys.  The only way to make it unbusy again seems to be a reboot.  Is this a linux bug?
<Keiz> When I try to compile it I get lib errors but the libs are up to date.
<bob2> Keiz: it works in breezy
<bob2> Keiz: it won't work on hoary
<darkwind> guy's where to get source.list and backport ??
<Keiz> bob2, Gah
<Keiz> Breezy the new one?
<kbrooks> darkwind,
<The_Vox> calamari: you need to run "lsof /a" and see what's actually keeping it busy
<mitch528> how do you set your screen saver in ubuntu? (one that you download)
<kbrooks> !backport
<bob2> darkwind: the default sources.list is fine
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kbrooks
<kbrooks> !sources.list
<ubotu> Wish i knew, kbrooks
<kbrooks> !source.list
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kbrooks> ?
<kbrooks> :|
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know whether gnome will soon/ever support "menubar in panel" mode, like in os x and kde?
<kbrooks> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports for day to day usage!
<bob2> Keiz: breezy is the development version, yes.  NM needs a newer dbus binding than is in hoary
<ugo> ok JDahl
<calamari> aha.. famd    3256 calamari   37r   DIR    2,0 2048  183 /media/floppy0/.Trash-calamari
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: #gnome
<Keiz> bob2, Dang.
<calamari> The_Vox: thanks
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: have you tried superkaramba? (i know it's not gnome)
<Keiz> bob2, How can I upgrade my current one to Breezy?
<ugo> its checking out at the moment....hope you'll be here in case i need to ask any more questions
<ugo> thanks
<bob2> Keiz: don't, just wait for it in october
<The_Vox> calamari: once you find out what's keeping it busy, you undo it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> never heard of it nalioth
* zenlunatic eats calamari 
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh..i alwsay thought your nick was nanolith.
* Keiz pulls hair out
<BROKEN_LADDER> never actually read it.
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: superkaramba is to KDE what gdesklets are to gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh.
<calamari> The_Vox: I guess the trash can is keeping it buys, because there was a trash directory and it must have loaded when I mounted it
<zenlunatic> nalioth, does gdesklets stand for gay?
<JDahl> ugo, I will be around, but I dont have the AFS builds handy, so not sure how helpful I'll be
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth how did you know i'm using kde?
<zwnj> hi there.  what's the situation of hoary-backport and hoary-extras?  what's your opinion on turning them on?
<calamari> maybe I can delete the trash directory
<kbrooks> zenlunatic, no
<darkwind> bob2 darkwind: the default sources.list is fine <== us.archive.ubuntu.com still alive ??
<bob2> darkwind: no, then change that
<nalioth> zenlunatic: i have no clue, no, yes, maybe <swish>
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: KDE apps work under gnome and vice versa
<desrt> zwnj; they seem fairly good quality these days
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i know this.
<darkwind> doh
* calamari hopes that linux can someday grow out of this mounting stuff.. totally dumb 
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: i've been dispatching cab drivers for 12 hours already today (on-the-job-training)
<darkwind> change too ?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: i'm doin good to type in english here
<darkwind> what mirror bob ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth lol.
<JDahl> ugo, AFS is such a great technology... a pity it's so cumbersome to build and configure
<funkyHat> is it possible to get gaim to blink the taskbar under gnome? (like it does in KDE)
<zwnj> desrt: and it's firefox update and deprecating mozilla-firefox?
<D1> it will be in gnome 2.12
<zenlunatic> breezy will be gnome 2.10 still correct?
<D1> not as far as I know.
<light_punch2> anyone know  if grub can do something like "lilo -R distro2"?
<zenlunatic> funkyHat, that feature would be annoying
<zenlunatic> funkyHat, i just have an audio bell to alert me of new msgs
<funkyHat> but is it possible?
<zenlunatic> funkyHat, im sure its technically possible
<zenlunatic> funkyHat, just hasn't been done yet
<funkyHat> heh, ok
<zenlunatic> funkyHat, probably not a priority for developers
<zenlunatic> funkyHat, you could implement it yourself
<funkyHat> i guess not
<ugo> yeah we use it all over our campus
<bob2> funkyHat: you could file a wishlist bug if you feel it's important
<ugo> i learnt how it works internally last semester
<bob2> funkyHat: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ugo> very very well thought out...
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<benplaut> funkyHat: look on Ubuntu Forums, someone figured out how to do it
<benplaut> i have it, and it works great
<kbrooks> benplaut, url?
<benplaut> looking
<benplaut> here you go:
<benplaut> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39776
<mdke> i can't get my breezy packages. getting connection refused from the archives? anyone know what might be causing this?
<funkyHat> brilliant :D, thanks
<nalioth> mdke: its happening across the board, not just you
<funkyHat> mdke, i've had a few problems with hoary during the day
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> i see thanks nalioth, funkyHat
<Amaranth> hmm, !lock
<Amaranth> ubotu: help lock
<phillipc> I just unmoutned my ipod, but it hasn't been ejected afaik. The screen on the ipod still says do not disconnect. I unmounted it by right clicking the icon on the desktop and selecting umount. How can I now eject it? It doesn't exist in media
<Amaranth> cafuego: does this mean i have more control over the bot now?
<robotgee1> !humor
<ubotu> robotgee1: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Amaranth> phillipc: ouch
<robotgee1> Amaranth: not exactly the best reaction on a help forum. lol!
<Amaranth> haha, someone was telling me off for telling them something was illegal while having a link to PyMusique in my sig
<Viddy> gotta hate that middle mouse buttont
<Viddy> hn
<Viddy> 
<Amaranth> (I wrote it)
<robotgee1> Amaranth: pymusique??
<Amaranth> yeah
<chaps0063> has anyone gotten WPA-PSK working, with using default drivers (no ndiswrapper_
<robotgee1> i thought that was dvd jon. wait...
<funkyHat> benplaut, thanks :D it looks great too
<darkwind> does kiosk for kde work fine on gnome ??
<robotgee1> Amaranth: so, ur dvd jon?
<Amaranth> no
<robotgee1> Amaranth: so, u wrote it with him or he's just linked to you??
<Amaranth> He did registration, the initial code breaking, and the iTunes 4.7 code breaking.
<Amaranth> I wrote the GUI and such.
<kbrooks> ?
<Amaranth> Figuring out how iTunes talks to the server.
<nalioth> Amaranth: dont be so modest, tell us the truth, LOL
<Amaranth> That's what he did.
<robotgee1> Amaranth: cool, havent used it yet. Still havent bought an song from intunes!
<Amaranth> Well, if we go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back...
<Amaranth> Me and Cody wrote PHPTunes which was mostly me. He did the connection to the server, I did the XML parsing and rendering and such.
<robotgee1> okie...
<Amaranth> Cody ported the core of that to Python, I took over the project, added twisted and a GUI, and then jlj added his stuff.
<Amaranth> so yeah, it's complicated
<robotgee1> i think we should add this information to the wikipedia page on pymusique :)
<Amaranth> go ahead
<synd> bbl
<Amaranth> do something to make my wikipedia page seem less worthless too :P
<nalioth> come on Amaranth tell us who you REALLY are.... lol
<robotgee1> lol!
<Amaranth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travis_Watkins
<Amaranth> that guy
<robotgee1> a wordpress blog!
<Amaranth> yes...
<nalioth> y'all wanna know something sad...?
<robotgee1> i use wp too, it's very nice :)
<robotgee1> go ahead
<nalioth> i joined the army in 1986
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> old geezer
<glick> hehe im gonna ride the bull tonight!
<nalioth> watch yer mouth, sonny! lolol
<glick> lol
<robotgee1> so, where's the sad part?
<Amaranth> robotgee1: I was born in 1986
<robotgee1> okie..me 82
<Amaranth> ubotu: smeg
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Amaranth> someone try to change that
<Amaranth> a non-op
<Amaranth> type 'ubotu: no, smeg is foo'
<chgh> Installing ubuntu-desktop freezes at setting up ttf-opensymbol. It says Fontconfig error: cannot load default config file, and stops... any ideas?
<Kyral> ubotu: no, smeg is foo
<ubotu> Kyral: okay
<nalioth> smeg is already something else
<nalioth> Amaranth: is that what you wanted to see?
<Amaranth> chgh: This is happening on the hoary install cd?
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> hmm... smeg is foo
<darkwind> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports for day to day usage!
<Amaranth> doh, it didn't lock
<Kyral> I feel very powerful right now
<chgh> yeah... for powerpc... I'm installing on a powermac g3
<Amaranth> ubotu: no, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<ubotu> okay, Amaranth
<Amaranth> !lock smeg
<ubotu> locking factoid smeg, Amaranth
<Kyral> shall I try again?
<Amaranth> sure
<Kyral> ubotu: no, smeg is foo
<ubotu> okay, Kyral
<awb4422> is anyone getting really really slow speeds from us.archive.ubuntu.com servers?
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> cafuego: !!!
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, foo
<Kyral> !smeg
<Amaranth> ubotu: no, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<ubotu> okay, Amaranth
<Amaranth> ok, stop now
<Kyral> Yep
<ugo> awb4422: same thing here
<jago> can any one tell me a good gui to use for my firewall
<ugo> try firestarter
<anto9us> jago: firestarter
<jago> thank you
<ugo> apt-get install firestarter...its pretty basic
<glick> has anyone know what "riding the bull" is?
<glick> lol
<glyph> I've got a fancy "internet" keyboard with lots of extra keys
<glyph> I'd like to make them do things
<glyph> but only some of them are visible to X (using xev)
<glyph> all of them show up fine on the console (using showkeys)
<nalioth> jago: try this: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Amaranth> all i know about X keyboard mapping is the developers say it sucks
<glyph> what configuration do I need to diddle to make X recognize them as valid scancodes, even if there are no associated keysyms?
<glyph> Amaranth: I know enough to know that :)
<glyph> Amaranth: I don't think this is even mapping, though.  I think that I have to say something other than 'pc104' in my xorg.conf, but I have no idea what my options are.
<jago> thank again
<chgh> also, Amaranth... it didn't stop with an apt error, it just hasn't processed any more
<Amaranth> eh?
<robotgee1> Amaranth: i've done my bit to make you a little more famous :)
<chgh> nevermind I guess
<chgh> I'll bbl...
<Amaranth> robotgee1: err
<Amaranth> robotgee1: show me?
<virgule> !bug report
<ubotu> virgule: I give up, what is it?
<virgule> !bugreport
<robotgee1> your wikipedia page :)
<ubotu> Wish i knew, virgule
<nalioth> robotgee1: you didnt spend $500,000 for a half-page in the New York Times, did you?
<d-man> hello
<d-man> i cannot get wine to work
* robotgee1 is a poor grad student. /me eyes light up at the mention of $500,000
<d-man> can someone point out the command after i get the packages from synaptic
<d-man> hello
<d-man> anyone here know how to get wine working in ubuntu
<robotgee1> i was gonna add all the nice info u gave me, but first i need to figure out the command to scroll up in irssi :)
<Amaranth> d-man: get winesetuptk
<d-man> i did
<Amaranth> run it
<nalioth> robotgee1:  ctrl-p for up and ctrl-n for down
<d-man> and i did wine winesetuptk
<Amaranth> no
<d-man> and i got an error
<Amaranth> winesetuptk
<d-man> just that
<Amaranth> Yeah.
<d-man> it said bad command
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> Ok, run 'wine'.
<d-man> i did wine -winesetuptk and it started
<d-man> but it came with an error
<Amaranth> Run 'wine' and click the 'Configure wine' button on the little dialog that comes up.
<robotgee1> i have the logs, will add some more in a bit :)
<d-man> hmm
<cafuego> yay, /me is in the 'host pool.ntp.org' rotation :-)
<d-man> i will try
<LinuxJones> d-man, maybe this will help >> http://www.winehq.com/site/howto
<knowledge_> of course I reinstalled everything
<d-man> i am on windoze right now
<d-man> i read that
<knowledge_> it only makes sense
<ugo> gcc4 issue here
<anto9us> glyph: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys
<darkwind> guy's how to open *.mdb files ??
<ugo>  warning: `struct flock64' declared inside parameter list
<bob2> darkwind: you boot into windows and run Access
<d-man> what is the best password manager for linux?
<darkwind> doh
<virgule> I have a problem with fvwm95 there is no font at all. I can click the buttom (start menu?)and right-click the background but all I get is a beige rectangle with no text. I can highlight items.. what should I do ?
<darkwind> i don't wanna back to M$
<ugo> hey does anyone know what this kind of gcc problem signifies
<anto9us> darkwind: install mdbtools from universe
<knowledge_> Yaar helped me with a command to get my fan control to work...because when I launch the program it says can't find /proc/i8k
<darkwind> ty
<knowledge_> anyone know?
<OddAbe19> Hmmm... i need dual monitor help
<OddAbe19> who knows about dual monitors on nvidia cards
<knowledge_> grep | something something
<chaps0063> I have apache installed, but its not processing php files, any help?
<darkwind> !archive
<ubotu> darkwind: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<darkwind> !mirror
<ubotu> darkwind: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bob2> chaps0063: you mean apache2, right?
<bob2> darkwind: yo ucan /msg the bot, you know
<LinuxJones> dark, doesn't Open Office work with those files ?
<anto9us> darkwind: mdbtools-gmdb has a nice gui
<bob2> OddAbe19: best to just ask your question
<darkwind> i'm stiill on apt-get update now
<LinuxJones> err, darkwind  ^^
<virgule> !mol
<ubotu> hmm... mol is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto for help
<glyph> OddAbe19: I might know something
<glyph> OddAbe19: what do you want to know
<OddAbe19> well, I have one monitor on DVI ->VGA (CRT) and another on the VGA part of the card (CRT)
<chaps0063> bob2: no.
<knowledge_> no one knows how to add i8k to /proc?
<OddAbe19> i need to know how to make it work, right now the DVI monitor works in GDM, and the other only works in CLI mode
<bob2> chaps0063: apache isn't part of ubuntu's supported section
<OddAbe19> lol
<OddAbe19> i only have one in my xorg.conf
<chaps0063> bob2: ok.
<bob2> chaps0063: and did you install libapache-mod-php4 and read it's README.Debian?
<OddAbe19> i'd like it side by side
<glyph> OddAbe19: Are you using the proprieitary Nvidia driver?
<ugo> someone was asking about mdb files on linux
<ugo> still need help?
<OddAbe19> yeah, 7667
<glyph> OddAbe19: okay, it's easy then
<glyph> OddAbe19: read up on the TwinView option
<OddAbe19> and twinview is too confusing
<OddAbe19> lol
<glyph> OddAbe19: TwinView is super easy
<OddAbe19> here, PM me
<OddAbe19> so i can talk to you
<OddAbe19> and not hold up the channel
<glyph> OddAbe19: here, I'll /msg you the appropriate contents of my XF86Config
<glyph> erm I mean xorg.conf
<ugo> so...gcc4 issue here
<ugo> is there a developer ubuntu channel?
<Amaranth> ugo: You mean code that sucks issue.
<ugo> sure Armanath....
<Amaranth> ugo: gcc4 fails to compile bad programs, gcc3 didn't :)
<Amaranth> What's the problem?
<chaps0063> bob2: ok, so I removed everything, what do I need to apt-get install?
<benplaut> WHY, oh WHY can't ubuntu have the newest version of wireless-tools
<ugo> here....im trying to compile openafs on x86_64
<benplaut> my pet peeve X 09872405
<bob2> chaps0063: what do you want to install?
<ugo> here's the error im getting
<chaps0063> bob2: apache.
<bob2> benplaut: because hoary was frozen 6 months ago
<sfvt> ugo: #ubuntu-devel
<chaps0063> apache, php, mysql
<knowledge_> anyone know anything about i8kutils?
<bob2> chaps0063: which version?
<chaps0063> apache2 preferably.
<ugo> warning: `struct flock64' declared inside parameter list
<Amaranth> this is not a question for the developers
<bob2> chaps0063: sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4
<Amaranth> yeah, that's because gcc4 is stricter
<darkwind> guy's change this id.archive.ubuntu.com
<ugo> yeah i know its not for the devels
<darkwind> it's work :)
<Amaranth> tell the openafs guys to fix their code
<bob2> chaps0063: if by "mysql" you mean "mysql server", then mysql-server is the package you want
<bob2> chaps0063: if you mean the php4 mysql stuff, then php4-mysql
<anto9us> knowledge_: it's designed for Dell Inspirons, controlls throttling of processer and fan speed
<ugo> i just need someone with sufficient gcc knowlege to tell me what i could change
<Amaranth> ugo: Probably lots of things.
<benplaut> bob2: i was told that becuase the latest version isn't considered stable (and development, AFAIK, has stopped), it _won't_ be implimented, in breezy either
<Amaranth> ugo: Usually invalid code errors come in swarms.
<chaps0063> bob2: and after that, will apache start?
<ugo> well...better to start hacking at it in someway
<bob2> benplaut: take it over then
<bob2> chaps0063: of course
<ugo> ok...still
<benplaut> bob2: for those of us who aren't programmers...
<ugo> if i could get openafs or arla working my life is complete till monday
<benplaut> i'm still on the endless search for how to successfully compile
<chaps0063> bob2: when I http://localhost it says connection refused
<JDahl> ugo, I might try to compile it on an x86 later tonight; I will need to figure it out with the next few months anyway
<ray_> does anybody know how i can print to a windows shared printer through a router using KDE..... i did it using gnome
<benplaut> sorry... i'm just ranting
<knowledge_> anto9us, I know, I just installed it, but it's not working right, I need to add /proc/i8k by doing grep | something
<knowledge_> I forgot what the command is
<bob2> ray_: try #kubuntu
<knowledge_> Yaaar had told me it yesterday
<ray_> bob2: i did
<ugo> ok....
<JDahl> ugo, except I run Hoary
<bob2> benplaut: there's not much anyone can do then...unless someone wants to take it over
<ray_> bob2: its dead over there
<bob2> chaps0063: so, what's the first thing you do when a daemon doesn't work?  check the logs!
<ugo> yeah...ive been thinking of making that switch
<bob2> chaps0063: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<chaps0063> bob2: fairly new to linux..
<chaps0063> bob2: empty.
<JDahl> bob2, I thought you powercycled your box??
<gyaresu> JDahl, that's windows.
<bob2> JDahl: this isn't hp-ux!
<ugo> ubuntu's nice but once the easy install and cute gui wears off..you get to see where there's a lot of work still left....more power to the ppl anyways
<nalioth> JDahl: linux need not ever be rebooted (as long as you are happy with it)
<bob2> chaps0063: paste the output of "dpkg -l apache2 | tail -n1" here
<bob2> ugo: for e xample?
<anto9us> knowledge_: maybe this will help http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/00-README
<JDahl> ugo, isnt your grief more with Linux in general?
<chaps0063> ii apache2           2.0.53-5ubuntu next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<ugo> *ducks*
<ugo> ok....here come the fanboys....
<bob2> chaps0063: and now 'ps aux | grep -c www-data'
<chaps0063> 1
<bob2> ugo: no, if you have actual gripes, please file bugs so they can be fixed.  just ranting on irc is pointless
<HurricanePink> Huh... How do I make the icon for my mounted windows partition not show up on the desktop? :3
<JDahl> ugo, not at all... just things like AFS issues are not Canonical's fault
<bob2> you're more or less trolling
<anto9us> HurricanePink: unmount it
<ugo> nah no ranting dude....
<bob2> ugo: then which issues in particular are you concerned about?
<gyaresu> !bugs
<ugo> if thats how this was percieved...i apologize
<knowledge_> anto9us, nope...doesn't have that command in there
<chaps0063> bob2: ps aux | grep -c www-data - - > 1
<bob2> chaps0063: and 'dpkg -l apache | tail -n1'?
<ugo> i had some problems working connecting to this obscure printer on my campus
<chaps0063> ii apache2           2.0.53-5ubuntu next generation, scalable, extendable web se\
<chaps0063> err, no \
<HurricanePink> It wasn't on the desktop -before-... :3
<gyaresu> someone killed ubotu?
<bob2> ugo: what sort of printer is it?  which protocol doe it use?
<ugo> they run an lpr queue....and gave us the details to connect to it
<robotgee1> from what i've seen, things have really really improved on the linux front...i havent been forced to use OS X for abouut a month now
<HurricanePink> I've always wanted to try OS X. Heh.
<ugo> for some reason i couldnt get duplex printing to work
<knowledge_> insmod -f i8k.o <----how would I use that command?
<chaps0063> bob2: ii apache2           2.0.53-5ubuntu next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<ugo> its a laserjet-8150
<warty> I'm looking for the tty command for connecting to a serial device (i.e. a Cisco switch)
<seanmc42> wussup, bitches?
<bob2> chaps0063: you really typed the exact command I gave you?
<bob2> knowledge_: you wouldn't
<bob2> seanmc42: language please
<chaps0063> bob2: yes.
<seanmc42> my bsd
<seanmc42> bad
<ugo> it started working all of a sudden....i dont remember doing anything with the config unfort :-
<knowledge_> bob2, I wouldn't use that?
<bob2> chaps0063: with no '2'?
<bob2> knowledge_: because that module exists on disk already.  sudo modprobe i8k.
<knowledge_> THAT'S IT!
<knowledge_> you're the sh.......mann
<chaps0063> bob2: when it is without 2 - rc apache 1.3.33-4 verstaile, high-performance HTTP server
<bob2> chaps0063: that's what I asked for, thanks
<knowledge_> thanks a lot bob2
<bob2> chaps0063: how about 'sudo netstat -plnt | grep 80'?
<chaps0063> bob2: sorry, you said with the two..
<chaps0063> bob2: nothing.
<bob2> chaps0063: 11:42:08 @         bob2 | chaps0063: and 'dpkg -l apache | tail -n1'?
<bob2> chaps0063: how about 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start', then netstat again?
<chaps0063> bob2: oh, sorry I pasted from before...my bad.
<ugo> ok...i really hope i can get some useful info that could help with afs...
<chaps0063> bob2: still nothing.
<bob2> chaps0063: now look in the error log file again
<ugo> but here's the stuff comming out of the compiler for an fyi....
<bob2> please don't paste masses of gcc output here
<chaps0063> still blank.
<bob2> it's highly unlikely anyone here is an afs hacker
<ugo> right...
<bob2> if you have problems compiling it with gcc-4.0, you need to talk to upstream, or perhaps on the ubunut-devel mailing list
<ugo> ok...
<chaps0063> bob2: error.log still blank
<virgule> !afs
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, virgule
<bob2> chaps0063: what about if you run 'sudo apache2', then netstat?
<chaps0063> tcp6   0   0 :::80    ::::*    LISTEN 15635/apache2
<bob2> rock
<bob2> hrm
<chaps0063> paper?
<chaps0063> lol.
<bob2> is that all it prints?
<chaps0063> oh you mean for netstat..
<chaps0063> I did netstat -plnt | grep 80
<bob2> ah, tcp6 implies tcp
<bob2> that's cool
<bob2> but why does the init script not work
<bob2> chaps0063: sudo pkill apache2
<chaps0063> bob2: done.
<bob2> chaps0063: now try 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop ; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start'
<chaps0063> bob2: it stopped it but didn't start it.
<bob2> did it print anything?
<virgule> there is a fairly annoying bug in fluxbox i am clueless where to go please advice
<chaps0063> bob2: not after start..
<robotgee1> virgule: what is it?
<virgule> the 'system tray' can only take one icon at all
<virgule> right now it show kmail icon but if I open liferea it gets overriden by the new icon
<Madpilot> evening, all
<robotgee1> virgule: i've moved to openbox
<virgule> how is it?
<robotgee1> it's pretty good,i am using it under gnome...
<virgule> you mean i can run a wm in a wm?
<Madpilot> how do I unpackage a .gz file that's owned by root?
<kevin_> hopefully that's the last time I get unplugged tonight lol
<robotgee1> virgule: it replaces metacity
<virgule> sudo tar balh balh
<bob2> virgule: gnome isn't a window manager...it's window manager, metacity, can be replaced.
<robotgee1> sudo gunzip <blah>
<bob2> Madpilot: chown it to the user
<virgule> doh me
<Amaranth> virgule: GNOME is a Desktop Environment, it's a bunch of things including a wm all brought together as one cohesive unit
<OddAbe19> glyph, it kinda works, the left screen shows login, then when Gnome comes up, the right screens has it, but the left screen is white
<chaps0063> bob2: start printed nothing
<bob2> chaps0063: hm, I don't know what could be the problem then, unless you've done something weird
<Amaranth> yay, i used the right word
<chaps0063> bob2: like?
<Madpilot> thnx, all. I don't need to own the directory - it's in /usr/share/... just unpack this one file.
<Amaranth> stupid vocabulary, i just spit random words out
<bob2> chaps0063: what have you done?
<naringas> hello
* virgule jump to openbox
<hondje> cat /dev/random
<chaps0063> bob2: nothing stupid that I know of.
<naringas> i have this strange problem
<bob2> Madpilot: then 'zcat /usr/share/blah.gz > ~/blah' is probably what you want
<scorpix> if i install windows xp in another partition, do i have to reinstall grub or do any configurations for the boot loader?
<benplaut> are these packages safe (do you think?)
<naringas> some special url in nautilus don't work
<benplaut> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wireless-tools/
<OddAbe19> glyph, anyhelp?
<nalioth> naringas: i don't think nautilus is a web browser
<chaps0063> bob2: I did have apache 1.33 working..
* KarlosII says http://www.pclinuxonline.com/article.php?sid=9908 intel to cut opensource out of content market
<Servo888> Hey what package provides x11 headers? I've got xorg-common and xserver-xorg
<naringas> i mean special uri like start-here:///
<blastmanu> mais o trouver des fichier .torrent parce qu'il n'y a pas de moteur de recherche comme dans les autres p2p?
<Kyral> Kyral says the AMD is still around
<sularus76> I am new to ubuntu. Where can I get programs for it? Does anyone know how load and where I can get an ICA client for ubuntu.?Thankyou.
<nalioth> blastmanu: si'l vous plait en #ubuntu-fr
<naringas> or preferences:/// or applications:///, however themes:/// does work
<blastmanu> sorry
<seanmc42> try the synaptic app
<naringas> so does smb:///
<seanmc42> from the cmd line
<OddAbe19> can anyone help me with dual monitors?
<keikoz> do somebody can help me on a kernel-compilation pbl ? i need to compile the generic kernel, but i receive a lot of errors
<kevin_> OddAbe:.........not me Ubuntu dummy here, I am just proud that I got my wireless working in it lol
<bob2> keikoz: why do you need to compile a kernel?
<virgule> damn the right-click menu is killing me.. is there a way to make it stop blasting itself around like that!!
<keikoz> bob2 cause i have a not recognized controller; only way is the -ac patch
<robotgee1> kevin_: good
<sizzam> how do USB 2.0 external hard drives compare to IDE or SATA drives speedwise?
<bob2> ouch
<keikoz> it is a ide/radi controller
<keikoz> raid*
<cafuego> keikoz: Are you running it in raid mode?
<keikoz> no, in ide mode, but anyway it isnt recognized without that patch
<JDahl> sizzam, I get around 11Mbytes/sec transfer to my usb harddisk
<Computer__Guru> i want a very clean, modernized theme for kde..
<sizzam> JDahl:  what kind of speeds would you say you get to your IDE?
<JDahl> sizzam, probably 50-60Mbytes/sec
<sularus76> sata 3GB transfers
<gyaresu> question: the /usr/local/games folder has the group 'staff' my user isn't a member of 'staff' and can't save games configs/settings. Is that a bug?
<sizzam> cool, thanks for the info
<dylan_> is there an itunes alternative for linux?
<keikoz> if somebody want to see the errors (sorry it's a french post) http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=8346
<naringas> dylan_: amarok?
<cafuego> gyaresu: usr/local isn't normally ubuntu stuff, so not an ubuntu bug.
<bob2> gyaresu: all of /usr/local/ is owned by staff
<keikoz> that's what happens with the kernel i compiled
<kevin_> <-- even got the xfce4 running with no problems lol, I may stick with Ubntu if I could get more memory for this laptop
<sularus76> where can I get a dtffrent desktop backround
<gyaresu> bob2, Can you recommend the prefered Ubuntu place for installing games. (or do i just export paths and such?)
<dapimp53> I need some help with my wireless connection. I currently have a WPA key on the wireless network. I can get it to work with WEP but the rest of the computers seem to loose internt connection. How do I configure my wireless connection with my WPA key
<gyaresu> cafuego, thanks.
<bob2> gyaresu: I'd just chgrp that dir to be owned by 'games'
<virgule> huhuh-- dpkg -p openbox | grep Version show 3.2-7 but openbox website say latest (stable) is 2.2.3. Dev. version is 2.3. So where is the 3.2-7 from??
<naringas> why could start-here:/// don't work ?
<dylan_> amarok doesnt let me buy music
<Computer__Guru> how does openbox look?
<gyaresu> bob2, thanks.
<cafuego> dylan_: they payware sites in say iTunes use proprietary encryption, so Linux can never legally support those.
<kamstrumental> are there any better resources than art.gnome.org for gnome themes?
<virgule> pretty empty - all I have is this right-click menu..
<nickrud> I think start-here (spelling?) was depreciated a gnome revision or two ago
<nalioth> kamstrumental: www.deviantart.com, gnome-look.com
<keikoz> nobody can help me then ? :(
<naringas> nickrud: it's in the docs
<naringas> i can't acces preferences:/// nor applications:///
<naringas> neither
<virgule> I think I prefer fluxbox
<ugo> hi
<keikoz> another way could be to integrate the -ac patch in the ubuntu kernel, but i dont know how to do it
<blmartin777> what is a good gnome based frontend for mldonkey?
<nickrud> naringas, if a lot of the docs are for gnome 2.6 (according to yelp)
<kamstrumental> nalioth: thanks alot!
<nalioth> kamstrumental: np
<virgule> ...and I don't have a ~/.openbox/ directory
<naringas> thac could be it, sad
<jcarr> is the default bittorrent download client that comes with ubuntu 5.04 broken?
<Madpilot> kamstrumental, nalioth: it's http://www.gnome-look.org/ actually, not .com!
<jcarr> I keep trying to download stuff.... the downloads NEVER begin
<nalioth> jcarr: no, it just suX0rs
<jcarr> on 10 seperate torrent from 10 seperate trackers for ten seperate things
<nalioth> jcarr: are you open to the internet?
<nickrud> getting people to do docs as volunteers is hard, from what I've seen.
<naringas> then, how can I edit the applications menu?
<nalioth> naringas: smeg
<jcarr> Nakkel, no I'm not... I am on irc by using my advanced telepathy ... :(
* Amaranth looks around
<Amaranth> oh, you said smeg
<jcarr> nalioth I mean
<Amaranth> you know, since i started making xchat beep on 'smeg' i've not gotten anything done
<jcarr> bah... .what's the name for the python based bittorrent download gui
<nalioth> jcarr: bt clients need to be 'connectable' (not behind a firewall)
<JDahl> nickrud, IMO developers should be forced to do their own documentation - they write better code that way (at least that goes for myself)
<jcarr> I used it on debian... never had a problem
* naringas doesn't undestand
<nickrud> force, lol
<nalioth> Amaranth: well, waht do you expect?
<jcarr> nalioth, that cannot be the case... it worked fine on other distros and I have a static IP
<jcarr> it is not public though
<jcarr> it's an internal ip
<Amaranth> jcarr: 'bittorrent'
<nickrud> When I got paid, I did docs, when I didn't, I didn't :)
<Amaranth> the official bittorrent client is written in python
<jcarr> Amaranth, whatever
<nalioth> jcarr: use the official 4.0 bt from the bt homepage
<Amaranth> no, i was saying the name
<jcarr> oh
<cafuego> smeg is a kind of stove!
<pax> what's smeg anyway?
<Amaranth> probably
<smeg> thanks
<naringas> does applications:/// still exists in gnome 2.10
<nalioth> jcarr: or azurerus if you have extra cpu cycles to sacrifice to the processor-sucking-demon-Java
<Amaranth> pax: Simple Menu Editor for GNOME
<Amaranth> naringas: no
<Amaranth> smeg: wtf
<desrt> naringas; no.  replaced with gnome-menus
<kamstrumental> Madpilot: thanks ;)
<smeg> nalioth, well, I do alot of java dev
<smeg> and as a result, I have a lot of java based apps
<smeg> another one won't hurt
<pax> umm maybe I should ask about smeg when you're not around
<Madpilot> kamstrumental: np.
<naringas> I'm usually a kde kind of user
<Amaranth> pax: Good luck with that. :)
<smeg> it only sucks resources on one JVM invocation... multiple apps only use one JVM invocation
<nalioth> jcarr: i unfortunately am on a G3/600 iBook, and azureus was killed after trying to load for over 12 hours
<kevin_> on xfce4, how do I add buttons or something so I can access other programs?
<Computer__Gur1> wonder if that was lag or just some weird net thing
<cafuego> nalioth: Which jvm you using?
* naringas is puzzled by gnome
<pax> but seriously, I have gnome-desktop installed but smeg is nowhere to be found, doest it come packed with gnome?
<kiwi> Hi, I'm trying to mount a newly formatted ext3 partition.  But even though I set the options as default, the mounted folder is still read-only...
<kiwi> Is there anything I seem to do wrong?
<bob2> pax: nope
<bob2> it's not even in hoary at all
<pax> ah ok.
<nalioth> cafuego: the one i had to give my soul to IBM for (their iseries jre)
<cafuego> nalioth: I've previously been using the IBM jvm on ppc, and had good results with it.
<bob2> kiwi: once you've mounted it, the root of the mount point is ro?
<pax> bob2: smeg must suck then ::looks at Amaranth:: :p
<nalioth> Amaranth: tell pax where to get s m e g, please
<nickrud> out of curiosity, will there be an official ubuntu menu editor in breezy?
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> hmm... smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Amaranth> pax: They don't think an editor like smeg is needed, appearently.
<Amaranth> pax: Plus I never proposed it.
<nalioth> nickrud: yes, s m e g
* cafuego needs more coffee
<nickrud> heh
<Amaranth> cafuego: I can't lock things.
<kiwi> bob2: How could I check that?
* Computer__Guru is stoned
<bob2> mm, coffee
<HurricanePink> So I've got DVDs playing in Xine now... but the picture output looks a little strange. o.O
<cafuego> Amaranth: do you have a key?
<bob2> kiwi: ls -ld /where/you/mounted/it/
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> !lock smeg
<Velcan> how can i change my mouse so that left+right click != middle click
<knowledge_> guys...I'm installing the updates...and it's saying "configuring linux-image-2.6.10-5-386" for a long time
<knowledge_> how long does that take?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Are you identified?
<Amaranth> oh, you locked it
<smeg> NICE.... I'm leechin all kinds a shit offa bt now :)
<smeg> thanks
<Amaranth> i thought we needed dcc for that
<cafuego> Amaranth: Yes, i saw you struggling ;-)
<smeg> I'll have Sin City DVD by tomorrow :0
<naringas> gnome is strange
<cafuego> Amaranth: no, /m bot identify <pass>
<Amaranth> smeg: Can you change your nick please? That's going to get confusing.
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, smeg is definately needed what could they be thinking that users are going to edit text files by hand ?
<Computer__Guru> i converted the three disc svcd to dvd myself :D
<cafuego> Amaranth: dcc is only for chatline command (like die, rehash, etc)
<smeg> LinuxJones, I am needed
<Computer__Guru> avidemux is your friend
<smeg> thanks!
<Amaranth> cafuego: I forgot my password. :)
<kiwi> bob2: read-write by root, read-only by users/group
<LinuxJones> heh
<smeg> j/k about the leeching stuff btw
<neuronlapse> Hi, how can I unlock my /dev/ttyS0 cable in ubuntu?
<bob2> kiwi: cool, that's normal
<Amaranth> smeg: Please?
<neuronlapse> I checked with fuser and no apps are using it
<cafuego> ubotu: lobotomy
<ubotu> cafuego: No idea
<smeg> sigh
<smeg> okay
<bob2> kiwi: if you want to change the permissions, use chmod
<cafuego> typical
<JDahl> ugo, what architecture do you use when you compile for AMD 64bit? Openafs has support for lots of i386_xxx, but for 64bit you only seem to have sparc, alpha, ia64
<nalioth> jcarr, sure you were kidding, you pirate! lol
* Amaranth will fix it for good
<kiwi> Ok, thanks. =D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> :D
<naringas> so, smeg or Simple Menu Editor for GNOME is the way to edit the applications menu in gnome 2.10
* mode/#ubuntu [+q smeg!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bob2> er
<bob2> that seems a tad excessive
<nickrud> neuronlapse, take a look in /var/lock
<HurricanePink> The DVD image looks all... uh... liney.
<Computer__Guru> wtf is +q?
<Amaranth> bob2: I'll get rid of it in a bit.
<HurricanePink> Like interlaced or whatever it is. ^^;
<jcarr> nalioth, "ARGH!!! Shimber me tembers!!! I must unload these leet warez at the nearest ftp!"
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: mute the user it's placed on
<bob2> Computer__Guru: like +b, but they can join still.  ie it "quiets" them
<neuronlapse> nickrud: already tried, just lvm in there
<Amaranth> naringas: yeah
<Computer__Guru> hahaha
<jcarr> *timbers
<Computer__Guru> right on
<Computer__Guru> can they change nicks?
<ugo> JDahl: there's apparently a hidden configure option
<naringas> so, smeg or Simple Menu Editor for GNU is Not Unix Network Object Model Environment is the way to edit the applications menu
<nickrud> neuronlapse, that's the only place I've seen a ttys0 lock, so ...
<bob2> Computer__Guru: think so
<neuronlapse> booo :(
<Computer__Guru> like if you +q me can i change my nick to YouSuck
<neuronlapse> heh
<Amaranth> haha
<knowledge_> so anyone know how long that usually takes?
<Amaranth> naringas: That's nothing, expand PHP-GTK.
<Velcan> am i right in thinking the line '	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"false" ' will be my solution?
<neuronlapse> i'm using pppd over serial with my phone as a modem
<knowledge_> "configuring linux-image-2.6.10-5-386"
<Velcan> in the xorg.conf
<nickrud> neuronlapse, yes, I assumed so, that's where my lock shows up
<Amaranth> Velcan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neuronlapse> ttyS0 was working but when i killed off pppd i think it got locked
* naringas stands amazed
<bob2> knowledge_: go make a cup of tea
<ugo> JDahl: amd64_linux24
<marsh> i.have.a.roblem...after.cutomizing.keyboard.hortcut.i've.lotload.of.letter
<Amaranth> Velcan: tell it to not emulate 3 buttons
<jcarr> heh... "warez" the warez, d00dz? :P
<Computer__Guru> cause i know if you're banned on a channel you cant change your nick if it will affect the ban
<Velcan> thanks
<knowledge_> bob2, Point very well taken
<JDahl> ugo, do you have kernel 2.4?
<blastmanu> hi
<Amaranth> marsh: You can't hit the spacebar anymore? :)
<ugo> hey J how do i get the red?
<neuronlapse> thanks anyway nickrud... a reboot might do the trick
<marsh> no
<hoof> hi
<Amaranth> ugo: like this?
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: knowledgable ops will ban you into a new ISP
<ugo> yeah....?
<Amaranth> marsh: So uncustomize it. :)
<Computer__Guru> marsh:thatsgottareallysuck
<Amaranth> ugo: It happens when someone says your nick.
<blastmanu> where is i found of files .torrent for testing bittorent please ?
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: notsbasyoumighthting
<ugo> ugo
<hoof> i just installed ubuntu yesterday...i was a fedora user...im still getting used to the ubuntu environment
<marsh> or.theonebetween.v&n.ortheonebetween.a&d
<ugo> ugo hi
<cafuego> ugo: someone not you, normally.
<Computer__Guru> nalioth: yeah i know, just making a point
<nalioth> blastmanu: legaltorrents.org
<hoof> so far, i find ubuntu to be better than fedora
<neuronlapse> hoof: me too :)
<jcarr> Computer__Guru, lol... I am banned from a certain efnet channel for life! They banned me back in 2001
<ugo> oh ok....better to test on me....
<jcarr> still banned
<naringas> PHP-GTK = PHP Hypertext Preprocessor - GNU is Not Unix
<neuronlapse> I'm a gentoo user really, but I'm testing ubuntu for my gf
<marsh> Amaranth, Itried.and.have.but.te.key.till.don'twork
<cafuego> now about that coffee
<neuronlapse> it's great for new linux users
<naringas> PHP-GTK = PHP Hypertext Preprocessor - GNU is Not Unix ToolKit
<jcarr> all it was over was typing too fast and the called it flooding
<Computer__Guru> cafuego:iusedtotalklikethisjusttopisspeopleoffinglobopsondalnetallthetime
<jcarr> narlings: WRONG
<jcarr> er, naringas
<ugo> JDahl I have the 2.6.10-5 kernel
<Amaranth> blastmanu: http://bt.etree.org/
<naringas> ehh!?
<neuronlapse> i'm tempted to use it myself but gnome is too heavy on my laptop
<naringas> wah?
<jcarr> naringas: gtk.php.net
<JDahl> ugo, and you remembered to specify different links to the kernel header files and kernel source?
<hoof> i tried to compile kernel 2.6.12 but i got some errors...could any of you guys refer me to a site that will instruct me how to compile kernel 2.6.12 from within ubuntu?
<jcarr> YOU HAVE IT WRONGF
<marsh> how.can.i.re5et.defualt5?
<blastmanu> ok merci
<nickrud> celebese beans, freshly ground (tongue hanging out)
<blastmanu> thanks
<ivan_qk> anybody know how to init ubuntu without startx?
* jcarr notes that php-gtk is not wise development
<jcarr> it is HIDDEOUSLY slow
<Computer__Guru> neuronlapse: so install something like fluxbox or even better xfce
<jcarr> I developed an app using it for the Zend PHP competition
<JDahl> ugo, amd64_linux24 would be for kernel 2.4... I think openafs is still considered beta, at best, for linux2.6
<neuronlapse> Computer__Guru: I thought ubuntu was totally dependent on gnome?
<neuronlapse> I'm using fluxbox on this machine that I'm using now
<Computer__Guru> that reminds me i need to do a sysv init audit
<neuronlapse> (in gentoo)
<marsh> theyareallkey5.that.i.ut.in.a5.ctrl.5hft.[key] 
<Amaranth> PHP-GTK == Personal Home Pages Hypertext Preprocessor GNU's Not Unix Image Manipulation Program ToolKit
<jcarr> PHP-GTK is for those who feel that Java applets that use the older GUI library (that one before Swing) is too fast
<ugo> JDahl no i specified the headers only
<LinuxJones> ivan_qk, Ubuntu should give you the gdm login screen by default
<Computer__Guru> neuronlapse: nope. i'm running kde, but i was setting up xfce yesterday
<ivan_qk> yes
<ugo> JDahl...right
<ivan_qk> i dont wanna that
<kiwi> Um... will the access permissions be changed after reboot?
<imaek> According to netstat, the package "ftpd" is actually inetd, and I can't get one specific user to be able to access their ftp
<ivan_qk> how i cant quit that?
<neuronlapse> ah, cool :)
<ugo> JDah: what about arla...?
<ivan_qk> can*
* naringas stands corrected
<ugo> JDahl: what about arla...?
<neuronlapse> Computer__Guru: how would I go about getting rid of gnome and putting in fluxbox?
<LinuxJones> ivan_qk, ok then sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<rob^> when using Synaptic to add universe/multiverse repositories, are they already listed in synaptic on a default install or do you need to add them?
<naringas> the php i didn't know, the gtk i forgot
<Computer__Guru> imaek: may i recommend proftpd or another replacement for standard ftpd (which, imho, blows)
<Amaranth> jcarr: PHP-GTK isn't that slow
<ugo> JDahl: is there any possibility in that direction
<tritium> rob^, universe is listed, but commented out.  multiverse must be added
<bob2> rob^: you need to add them
<Amaranth> jcarr: And version 2 uses GTK2 so it doesn't look like crap either.
<rob^> thanks
<Computer__Guru> neuronlapse: apt-get remove gnome-desktop && apt-get install fluxbox
<JDahl> ugo, compiling arla is not for the faint of heart... what happened when you tried to rebuild the i386 for amd64?
<ivan_qk> thanks alot man
<ivan_qk> u are gret person :d
<neuronlapse> Computer__Guru: what about all the gnome-dependent packages? :)
* naringas is still impressed
<marsh> 5o .how.do.i.get.rid.of.problem?
<LinuxJones> ivan_qk, why thank you very much :D
<Computer__Guru> well you don't HAVE to get rid of gnome, youknow
<jcarr> Amaranth, yes, but... I just don't feel PHP-GTK is a step in the right direction. Perhaps one day it will be, but that day isn't today
<neuronlapse> I'd have to on my laptop
<Amaranth> jcarr: I don't like it either. The right direction is PyGTK. :)
<neuronlapse> way too heavy
<Computer__Guru> neuronlapse: do this: apt-get install fluxbox, then log out of gnome, and at the gdm screen, choose session type, and change it to fluxbox
<ugo> JDahl rerunning it now...just a sec
<marsh> 5hortcuts5.are.not.defined.for.the5e .keys
<jcarr> I'm a Qt fan myself
<Amaranth> meh
<cafuego> the problem with pygtk is py.
<cafuego> and gtk
<jcarr> I've only done QT work in C++ though
<marsh> and.i.can.find.no.way.to.reset .them
<neuronlapse> ok point taken... thanks Computer__Guru, I'll try that out
<Computer__Guru> lol@cafuegu
<Amaranth> cafuego: heretic!
<nalioth> cafuego: so only the 'oink' works?
<Computer__Guru> anytime
<marsh>     hjkhsssdf
<neuronlapse> can I remove gdm too?
<JDahl> ugo, for i386 you can build a working version of openafs in an hour or two, if you follow the INSTALL guide line by line... but there's a lot of low-level kernel stuff that might not've been ported to AMD64
<neuronlapse> and use qingy?
<kevin_> got a dumb ?? what is fluxbox? totally new to linux lol
<tritium> nalioth, have you installed on your new iMac yet?
<marsh> shit - they just came back!
<Amaranth> kevin_: You don't want it.
<cafuego> Amaranth: I have come to that considered opinion after doing some pygtk debugging.
<kevin_> k
<nalioth> tritium: please dont get me started
<marsh> Yipeeeee!!!!
<nalioth> PLEASE DONT
<ugo> JDahl yeah...now since my kernel is x86_64.....?
<nalioth> heh
<Computer__Guru> kevin_: it's a window manager like gnome or kde, but extremely lightweight and streamlined
<rob^> also, by default, does the normal repos and universe repos point to archive.ubuntu.com or to the country you supplied during installation (in my case au.archive.ubuntu.com)
<tritium> nalioth, sorry, I never heard what happened..
<neuronlapse> Fluxbox is great
<JDahl> ugo, just making idle conversation
<ugo> JDahl whats the best option...downgrade?
<marsh> bin like that since friday morning
<Amaranth> fluxbox is not for Normal Users
<imaek> Computer__Guru: Alright, I now have proftpd, but again I cannot access this specific user's FTP
<neuronlapse> gnome's a desktop manager isn't it, technically?
<Amaranth> Desktop Environment
<Amaranth> It includes a WM called metacity.
<cafuego> imaek: Check the ftp and/or auth logs.
<neuronlapse> yep that's it
<Computer__Guru> imaek: okay, make sure proftpd is running from within inetd.conf, then make sure that your user is a member of the group ftp
<JDahl> ugo, give me a few to refresh my memory on ./configure for openafs... then you can try the same
<cafuego> imaek: Does that user have a valid shell?
<neuronlapse> fluxbox takes a lotta getting used to, but i like it
<ugo> JDahl ok....appreciate your help
<Amaranth> cafuego: PyGTK is preferred Ubuntu language/toolkit. :)
<ZeroXp> hello
<Amaranth> err, is the
<kevin_> ok, I am using xfce and I cannot get it to where I xna get to my menus or none of that. to use xchat I have to open a term and type xchat
<Computer__Guru> i prefer xfce, it's faster than flux
<neuronlapse> really?
<ZeroXp> aloooooooooo
<Computer__Guru> of course, windowmaker is faster than both of them
<imaek> cafuego: I don't know. How can I check?
<neuronlapse> I've never tried it
<cafuego> Amaranth: Yes, I noticed. Doesn't mean it's not shit, though.
<ugo> JDahl ok....i have arla here also it seems to have the same kind of errors
<cafuego> imaek: Check /etc/shells
<Amaranth> cafuego: What do you use?
<Computer__Guru> neuronlapse: apt-get install xfce4
<neuronlapse> what about fvwm?
<Amaranth> cafuego: btw, language
<cafuego> imaek: Make sure their shell is listed.
<ugo> JDahl ok....and they both seem more gcc4 related
<zaudragon> help!
<Computer__Guru> dunno, havent used it in years
<neuronlapse> so Computer_Guru, why do you prefer ubuntu over debian?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Dutch, germand and english.
<imaek> cafuego: I don't know which shell is their shell
<Amaranth> cafuego: haha, i meant watch your language :)
<cafuego> imaek: it's listed in /etc/passwd
<Amaranth> cafuego: what do you use instead of pygtk?
<cafuego> Amaranth: I always do.
<zaudragon> what's the passwor on the LiveCD's?
<zaudragon> *password
<Amaranth> 'ubuntu', iirc
<Computer__Guru> neuronlapse: it's put together better, and all the automagic scripting they do to make installation easy
<JDahl> ugo, is it possible to mix gcc4 and gcc3.4 on your system? or too much trouble?
<crimsun> there isn't one. If you need one, set it.
<zaudragon> m0nk: really?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Nothing, I use C on the cli and avoid GUI apps like the plague.
<zaudragon> woah
<imaek> cafuego: it doesn't seem to have one.  How can I add one?
<ugo> JDahl is it possible to have both?
<Amaranth> cafuego: I take it you're a screen and/or ratpoison user.
<cafuego> imaek: 'sudo chsh user'
<cafuego> (I think)
<Amaranth> cafuego: With w3m embedded in emacs.
<zaudragon> m0nk: DENIED
<Amaranth> cafuego: and erc
<zaudragon> ack
<zaudragon> I mean Amaranth
<cafuego> Amaranth: LANGUAGE!
<ugo> JDahl id do whatever....im not really a gcc4 fan anymore....
<neuronlapse> Computer_Guru: from first impressions over the last few hours it seems great for anyone that wants a fully fledged desktop that installs very fast, also very organised and nice gui
<Computer__Guru> yeah i like it
<JDahl> ugo, I think so, but you better get a second opionon on that - I never tried gcc4.0
<imaek> cafuego: IT WORKS!
<cafuego> imaek: I'm magic.
<neuronlapse> I'm a bit put off by all the apps installed by default
<Amaranth> cafuego: I don't see how anyone can avoid X and _not_ use emacs.
<neuronlapse> but hey they can be removed
<Computer__Guru> im gonna audit my sysv init system, i'll be back in a little bit
<Amaranth> cafuego: I'm a gedit user myself though, so meh.
<fortysixand2> Computer__Guru is still high on XFCE4?  :D
<ugo> JDahl right....hmm....
<neuronlapse> it'll be perfect for my gf tho, she's new to linux but keen to learn
* cafuego puts his fingers in his ears and yells at the top of his lungs
<Computer__Guru> fortysixand2: nah, im back in kde.. but xfce4 was very impresisve
<Amaranth> cafuego: vi sucks! :D
<Computer__Guru> impressive
<fortysixand2> really?  why?
<ugo> Amarnath hey do you know if its possible to mix gcc3 and 4 on the same box
<Amaranth> cafuego: nano > *
<zaudragon> Amaranth: 'ubuntu' didn't work
* Amaranth watches cafuego cry
<Computer__Guru> just already have everything setup how i like it
<Amaranth> zaudragon: try no password
<bddebian> Amaranth: Amen! :-)
<fortysixand2> ah
<neuronlapse> vi is king :-P
<Computer__Guru> although i wish i could find kde window decorations as nice as those in xfce4
<cafuego> bddebian: amaranth is trolling, could you +q it?
<zaudragon> Amaranth: Login Cancelled
<cafuego> bob2 even
<Amaranth> cafuego: haha
<Davey> Anyone know of a status bar indicator for my UPS?
<kevin_> I use gedit or vi
<bddebian> cafuego: ?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Incidentally, did the locking work after you were identified?
<Amaranth> oh, that reminds me, since everyone else stays opped...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Computer__Guru> anyone who uses vi is a masochist
<Amaranth> cafuego: no, i don't know my password
<pax> you use vim
<cafuego> <heh>
<Computer__Guru> rather, anybody who uses it by choice
<fortysixand2> vi > emacs
<fortysixand2> *flame on*
<zaudragon> Amaranth: no password did not work
* zaudragon is desperate
<Amaranth> vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim
<Computer__Guru> vi < joe
* Computer__Guru ducks
<Amaranth> zaudragon: No clue then, sorry.
<Amaranth> I've never used the LiveCD.
<zaudragon> Amarath: thanks anyways
* cafuego waves
<Computer__Guru> sorry, not a vi fan
<Amaranth> cafuego: ?
<zaudragon> anyone in here use the LiveCD?
<pax> how big is emcas 22MB last time I checked? you call that editor?
<zaudragon> or used?
<karvr> yea just got it going
<bddebian> zaudragon: I have, what's the problem?
<Computer__Guru> yeah emacs is a word processor, at the very least
<zaudragon> bddebian: what's the password?
<fortysixand2> password?
<Computer__Guru> not to mention just about any programming ide you want it to be
<Computer__Guru> email program
<bddebian> zaudragon: Password for what?
<Computer__Guru> etc etc etc
<fortysixand2> for root?
<karvr> you are root of the live cd
<mame> hi
<zaudragon> bddebian: like Ilocked the sc reen
<karvr> reboot
<bddebian> Hello mame
<Computer__Guru> i should download charlie and the chocolate factory
<ahuman01> Which repository has Azureus ?
<fortysixand2> reboot +1
<mame> I have a presario R3000 but mouse doesnt work ... and i dont know too much about xorg ... Someone could help me ?
* cafuego waits
<Computer__Guru> ahuman01: i wasnt aware there was one
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Please don't discuss illegal activities here.
<Computer__Guru> oh my lord
<Computer__Guru> you got it, buddy
<ahuman01> Computer__Guru, ahh ok
<kevin_> well, I am going to go to the ubuntuweb site and see what wkse I can figure out
<bddebian> zaudragon: Yeah, you may be stuck rebooting unfortunately
<dapimp53> Where is a good howto on ndiswrapper
<karvr> this live cd works very well, i may actuially make some space on the hd and install this
* Computer__Guru goes to download a video about the gpl (pd, of course)
<Computer__Guru> 8-)
<cafuego> Amaranth: there ya go
<mame> nobody for my little mouse ?
<Amaranth> ubotu: Amaranth is testing something
<ubotu> okay, Amaranth
<Amaranth> ubotu: lock Amaranth
<ubotu> Amaranth: locking factoid amaranth
<zaudragon> karvr/me leaves
<zaudragon> thanks anyways guys
<pax> forget emacs and vim, I'll use Joe, Joe's Own Editor
<Amaranth> someone type 'ubotu: no, Amaranth is foo' please
<bddebian> zaudragon: Sorry
<cafuego> ubotu: no, Amaranth is foo
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<tritium> Computer__Guru, sorry to know that's what you're doing
<Amaranth> gah
<Amaranth> of course you can change it :P
<cafuego> maybe I should not be reg'd though ;-)
<mame> pax, I used to use it but now i'm only using vim ...
<mame> :)
<karvr> can anyone see this typing ...?
<bddebian> mame: Doesn't work at all?  What have you tried so far?
<cafuego_> ubotu: no, Amaranth is eally foo
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<bddebian> karvr: Nope :-)
<Amaranth> karvr: no :)
<karvr> lol
<nickrud> ubotu: no, amaranth is knowledgeable
<ubotu> nickrud: okay
<cafuego_> broken POS
<Amaranth> gah, hang on
<Amaranth> ubotu: Amaranth
<ubotu> I heard amaranth is knowledgeable
<Amaranth> ubotu: lock Amaranth
<ubotu> Amaranth: locking factoid amaranth
<Amaranth> try again
<cafuego_> ubotu: no, Amaranth is eally foo
<tmt> hello
<karvr> i cant believe i actually go 10 cds in the mail lol.....
<cafuego_> ubotu: no, Amaranth is really foo
<ubotu> cafuego_: okay
<mame> bddebian, nope I just installed ubuntu on this laptop and everything is ok except the mouse ...
<Amaranth> wtf
* cafuego_ sighs and start up the $EDITOR
<Amaranth> it fails the first time?
<tmt> I'm having trouble with my konicawc based webcam
<neuronlapse> what's the easiest way to compile a custom kernel on ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Amaranth: no, 28 seconds flood protection told me to go jump
<Computer__Guru> tritium: in a fascist or closed-minded community, it is often necessary to use code, or speak very vaguely. If you'd like an example of this, please refer to studies done of the song "Tamborine Man" by Bob Dylan
<bddebian> mame: Is is a USB or PS/2 mouse?
<tmt> neuronlapse: did you download the kernel source?
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: _HIGHLY_ off-topic.
<Computer__Guru> okay, ill shutup
<Computer__Guru> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> just take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dapimp53> Where is a good howto on ndiswrapper
<mame> bddebian, it's a laptop computer ....
<bddebian> dapimp53: Google :-)
<Computer__Guru> nah iw as just being a smartass anyways, ill just stop
<dapimp53> mame: what type of laptop
<bddebian> mame: Oh, synaptic touchpad kinda thing?
<Amaranth> ok, no more talking to me
<mame> dapimp53, presario R3000
* Amaranth goes back to working on smeg
<mame> bddebian, dont know
<cafuego_> Amaranth: I see, the bot checks hostmask for locking, not user.
<nashife> I'm trying to install sun java's java on ubuntu, so that I can get azereus to work, and I can't figure out how to install the .bin file. can someone help? I'm new to linux...
<dapimp53> who is the manufacturer of the bios?
<bddebian> mame: Trackstick or touchpad?
<mame> is there a way to maximize a window by key ?
<Amaranth> cafuego: But it worked when nickrud did it too.
<cafuego> Amaranth: grr
<mame> bddebian, touchpad ...
<ugo> JDahl so it seems its ok to mix
<nashife> I've tried searching google, but I can't find help... so I'm checking here... can someone help?
<Amaranth> mame: alt+space, then x
<ugo> the next question is how to do it with apt get
<mame> Amaranth, thanks
<JDahl> ugo, ./configure-libafs complains about a missing src/libafs/Makefile.in, but it works if you just symlink to src/afslib/MakefileProto.LINUX (probably works for AMD also)
<ugo> JDahl: any pointers
<dapimp53> mame: check in your bios if your bios supports legacy usb. If it does, disable it. It fixed my touchpad
<mame> bddebian, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<bddebian> Aye
<mame> aye quoi  ?
<bddebian> Aye as in yes :-)
<ugo> JDahl: what was the command you typed for configure
<HurricanePink> Kino doesn't seem to like to open video files. --;
<ugo> JDahl: i didnt get any problems during that part
<mame> bddebian, do u think the thing about the BIOS that dapimp53 will help me ?
<tritium> nashife, I'd recommend using java-package to build a .deb from the .bin you have
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<bddebian> mame: It can, try that first
<WillySilly> rm -rf /dev/god
<nickrud> !realplayer
<ubotu> nickrud: I give up, what is it?
<nashife> tritium, how can I do that?
<nickrud> !realplay
<ubotu> nickrud: I haven't a clue
<JDahl> ugo, ./configure[-libafs]  --with-linux-kernel-header=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<crimsun> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<mame> ok i'm going back in 3 minutes
<mame> :)
<crimsun> nashife: ^^
<JDahl> ugo, ./configure[-libafs]  --with-linux-kernel-header=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5 --prefix=/usr/local
<nashife> crimsun, ^.-
<seth_k> nashife: indeed, I just updated the Java how-to today, so it should be impeccably correct
<tritium> nashife, give that a try, and if you run into trouble, let me know
<nashife> seth_k, can you give me a link? just in the howtos on ubuntulinux.com?
<JDahl> ugo, that's two commands: ./configure and ./configure-libafs, but you probably figured that out
<seth_k>   ubotu gave you the link nashife
<ubotu> seth_k: I give up, what is it?
<tmt> when I try to use my intel webcam with camorama, it freezes up camorama and won't unload the konicawc module
<WillySilly> rm -rf /dev/god
<bddebian> WillySilly: ??
<tmt> I don't see anything in messages
<fortysixand2> WillySilly:  wtf?
<fortysixand2> are you Nietzsche?
<bddebian> heh
* nickrud sighs
<pax> I don't think god is in /dev anyway, try just plain rm -rf /  he's probably there.
<dravine> howdy everyone
<bddebian> Hello dravine
<nickrud> hey, dravine
<dravine> so, anyone know how to get postgres to not need ident?
<dravine> I'm going nuts trying to get it to talk to my webserver/php
<seth_k> nashife: did you find the link?
<arnav> hey ho
<arnav> need some help on creating debs on ubuntu
<bddebian> Hello arnav
<bddebian> arnav: What kind of help>?
<nashife> seth_k, i'm looking for it right now
<seth_k> what are you creating them from, arnav?
<seth_k> ubotu tell nashife about java
<nickrud> seth_k, heh, that is a much cleaner page now :)
<arnav> am creating them from source tar files
<dravine> anyone else run into this?
<seth_k> just for you, arnav, or would you like to distribute them to others? are the sources already debianized (e.g. with a debian/ directory)
<hoof> i need help in compiling kernel 2.6.12
<mame> back
<bddebian> mame: Any luck?
<mame> nothing about legacy usb in the bios...
<bddebian> hoof: Why do you need to compile it?
<mame> bddebian, nope
<mame> what's next ?
<jcfreak> anyone know a work around to get into cups web admin?
<nickrud> jcfreak, yes, sudo adduser cupsys shadow, restart cups, and point at :631
<bddebian> mame: I am reading a site that says you may need a kernel patch.  Hang on.  You said that this is an R3000 right?
* WillySilly is playing The Pillows -- THAT HOUSE [04:31]  with Rhythmbox
<jcfreak> nickrud: thanks, i'll give that a shot
<nickrud> jcfreak, it was recommended to me to deluser cupsys shadow and restart cups, after each use
<mame> bddebian, apparently int he bios i saw R3200 but on it's written R3000
<JDahl> ugo, it's compiling (and will be for the next hour or so), and seems to work doing just what pasted earlier - after that it's just a matter of configuration, as far as I remember
<hoof> bddebian: because it's the kernel source.  How am I supposed to install it?
<kamstrumental> I just downloaded 3 icon sets... Anybody give me a lead on how to install these puppies?
<nameless1> i just installed my new 200gb sata hdd can someone tell me if there is any software with ubuntu that can format and mount it thru a graphical interface
<neuronlapse> how do i set a kernel module to load at boot time?
<bddebian> hoof: Hoary?
<dapimp53> has anyone here installed madwifi on there ubuntu install?
<tritium> neuronlapse, list it in /etc/modules
<crimsun> neuronlapse: append its name to /etc/modules
<mame> bddebian, so ... do you have  an idea ?
<bddebian> mame: Everything I have read so far says you need a kernel patch and an updated driver for the ALPS touchpad
<neuronlapse> thanks :)
<nickrud> kamstrumental, extract them into ~/.icons
<neuronlapse> never needed to use a module before
<hoof> bddebian: can we talk in private?
<bddebian> Sure
<ugo> JDahl: all done
<mame> bddebian, which kernel patch ? and where can i find the driver for ALPS ? in the testing version ?
<kamstrumental> nickrud: I can add multiple sets at once?
<ed1t> kamstrumental, go to system > preferences > theme, and then click on install new theme and locate the .tar.gz file
<bddebian> mame: Google a little.  I found two different sites explaining the problem.
<nameless1> i just installed my new 200gb sata hdd can someone tell me if there is any software with ubuntu that can format and mount it thru a graphical interface
<mame> bddebian, hard when you dont have a fucking mouse ...
<nashife> seth_k, I followed the instructions and added the new repositories, but synaptic says I already have that version of java installed.  This means something is wrong?
<mariano> hola  a todos estoy probando  este hermoso y pintoresco sistema opertivo
<seth_k> mariano: #ubuntu-es
<tritium> mariano, #ubuntu-es por favor
<nashife> how can i get azereus and other java applications working in ubuntu?
<ed1t> nashife, trying to install jre 1.5?
<bddebian> Sheesh
<seth_k> nashife: that's just java common. Keep following the rest of the steps to install java itself
<nashife> edlt, how can I install it?  my first question was how do i install the .bin file from the sun website, but no one answered
<r0d> anyone in here every patch their orinoco driver for monitor mode?
<seth_k> nashife: you have to download that 50MB file from Sun's site
<tritium> nashife, we did answer you, actually
<JDahl> ugo, compiled and everything?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, you can have as many icon directories in ~/.icons as you want; you can select them by using System-Preferences-theme, button Theme Details tab icons
<ed1t> !tell nashife about java
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nashife> tritium, sorry if you answered.  Maybe I couldn't understand the answer...
<mariano> hola aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tritium> nashife, I recommended you use java-package and gave you a URL to follow.  crimsun provided an additional URL
<ugo> JDahl: apparently
<tritium> mariano, #ubuntu-es, por favor
<ugo> JDahl: it had no errors
<nashife> tritium,  you gave me a url?
<nashife> tritium, i'll scroll up and look again
<tritium> nashife, it's the wiki page seth_k was referring you to as well
<kamstrumental> nickrud: thanks again
<nashife> tritium, yes, i found that link finally and i'm trying to follow the instructions
<hondje_> how can I change screens in irssi over ssh from a mac? It has no alt key
<nashife> tritium, seth_k, i didn't know that the ubotu user was an infobot
<nashife> sorry
<seth_k> haha no worries
<JDahl> ugo, and see the build libraries somewhere src in the source tree? damn that fast - I should get a new computer
<seth_k> need him to tell you the url again?
<tritium> nashife, no problem :)
<weis> nashife, type /window (window number)
<weis> that drives me batty on my mac
<JDahl> ugo, s/see/you see
<nashife> no i got the message, and the url. i'm just still struggling to follow the instructions.
<heatxsink> hi all
<heatxsink> where can I find the default .Xsession for the system?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, np, I get the low hanging fruit here :)
<ugo> hey its not over yet....
<hondje_> weis: thanks
<ugo> JDahl hey its not over yet....
<JiveNix> anyone with soundblaster audigy 2?
<tritium> heatxsink, /etc/X11/
<seth_k> nashife: follow the instructions in JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<weis> hondje: sorry, wrong name. No problem
<JiveNix> working under ubuntu?
<heatxsink> JiveNix, me
<JiveNix> heatxsink, did it work out of the box install?
<crimsun> JiveNix: just unmute the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<heatxsink> JiveNix, what crimsun said
<heatxsink> JiveNix, I still cannot get firewire working
<JiveNix> where is that setting? alsamixer?
<heatxsink> I dunno whyh
<JiveNix> i'd be happy with sound, period :D
<heatxsink> right on
<r0d> do i need to patch pcmcia-cs to use monitor mode on my card. cant i just use the kernel pcmcia?
<heatxsink> tritium, i'm trying to do a ssh-add
<bddebian> Damn I'm too slow..
<JiveNix> anyone willing to hold my hand through it?
<heatxsink> in my .Xsession file
<JiveNix> i'm new to linux in general
<heatxsink> JiveNix, you need to apt-get alsa-mixer
<crimsun> JiveNix: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<heatxsink> nm
<kevin> that's what I need to do on this laptop yet, I keep forgetting to set the sound up lol
<heatxsink> crimsun, got it
<JiveNix> ok let me try it
<JiveNix> i should have come here last night
<mame> bddebian, could you give the links to the two articles you saw about the touchpad problem ?
<heatxsink> I meant crimsun got it
<bddebian> mame: One is:  http://www.plausible.org/r300z/
<bddebian> mame: There are links to the other one from there
<JiveNix> unable to find simple control 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0
<crimsun> JiveNix: paste amixer output onto the topic's pastebin
<heatxsink> tritium, i'm trying to do a ssh-add in my .Xsession file
<mame> bddebian, ok thnks
<heatxsink> tritium, what I didn't realize is that when I make a .Xsession file, it doesn't run the default one first
<JiveNix> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/652
<JiveNix> my motherboard has onboard sound too
<JiveNix> i never use it
<tritium> heatxsink, you tried your own ~/.Xsession ?
<heatxsink> JiveNix, did you disable it in your bios?
<JiveNix> no, let me try that
<JiveNix> i'll be back
<heatxsink> k
<mame> bddebian, are you sure about your link ?
<heatxsink> tritium, yes, but I believe that i have to implement which session I'd like
<heatxsink> but I don't remember how to do that
<flodine> anyone running E17 yet
<scoperesolution> anyone know how to get a usb hd to auto mount?
<bddebian> mame: Whoops should be /r3000z/
<kamstrumental> where is the wallpaper folder anyone?
<jcfreak> nickrud: thanks for the help...that worked great
<nickrud> jcfreak, I freaked out until I got told about that ;)
<tfort_> thank god.. finally got WoW to install
<weis> /usr/share/backgrounds
<sizzam> if i run a program with wine, how do i give myself the ability to browse to folders that lay outside of my fake_windows folder
<tritium> heatxsink, I'm not sure
<heatxsink> ahh
<heatxsink> tritium, i found that file in /etc/X11 but I think that's a top level Xsession file, I'm gonna go through that more throughly and figure out where it's pulling the "default" settings from.
<kamstrumental> weis: it says i do not have privelages?
<weis> kamstrumental: might need root priv.
<tritium> heatxsink, you asked where the system level one was, right?  That's it.
<JDahl> ugo, building it was faster than I remembered.. now it's done and I have /src/openafs/src/libafs/MODLOAD-2.6.10-5-686-SP/libafs.ko. After a "sudo make install" I should be able to manually load that module and run afsd. If you get that far, you should be ok (modulo configuration, where you're on you own)
<weis> kamstrumental: you could change permissions on the backgrounds folder to allow anyone to write to it, or you could do a sudo bash from the console and copy it manually
<heatxsink> tritium, so if I just cp'ed it from /etc/X11/ to ~/ and added my stuff to the end of it?
<WillySilly> rm -rf /dev/god
<heatxsink> haha
<bddebian> tritium: WillySilly ?
<neuronlapse> I'm trying to setup irda but /dev/ircomm0 doesn't exist
<tritium> bddebian, what?
<neuronlapse> well I used mknod to create it
<kamstrumental> weis: must i log out as user and log in as admin?
<neuronlapse> but I think I might need a kernel modules
<weis> kamstrumental, no, just open a root shell from the applications menu
<kamstrumental> weis: because as is, i cannot change permissions
<JDahl> ugo, as a last note, you may have to manually copy the library to the right /lib/modules dir and update modconf etc. (I think I had to do that last time)
<tritium> heatxsink, you can if you like, although you don't need to copy it.  Your personalized one can contain only what you need.
<heatxsink> tritium, so how would I just start gnome-session?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, just sudo cp the background picture into into /usr/share/backgrounds
<dapimp53_> when I type modprobe ndiswrapper I get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<dapimp53_>  How do I fix it
<tritium> heatxsink, I see.  You're not running a display manager like gdm?
<heatxsink> i am
<heatxsink> I used to do this on slackware
<kamstrumental> weis: would it be "sudo cp filename.png /usr/share/backgrounds"?
<tritium> heatxsink, it should have a gnome-session for you automatically
<weis> kamstrumental, with a trailing slash on backgrounds, like /backgrounds/
<JiveNix> ok onboard sound disabled
<heatxsink> JiveNix, work?
<tritium> heatxsink, what happens when gdm starts fo ryou?
<JiveNix> still no sound
<JiveNix> using the multimedia system selector test
<heatxsink> run that one command
<ugo> JDahl: checking whats been compiled right now
<heatxsink> that the one dude gave you
<WillySilly> rm -rf /
<heatxsink> should work after that
<ugo> JDahl: dude i cant thank you enough
<JiveNix> can you paste it again?
<WillySilly> thats what i call the apocalypse
<tritium> WillySilly, please stop
<JiveNix> nm
<JiveNix> i remembered
* nickrud looks at WillySilly 
<crimsun> JiveNix: what's the status of amixer's current output?
<WillySilly> ?
<nashife> seth_k, tritium, and anyone else.  is there more that I need to do after I finish the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions ? Do i need to restart? do I need to remove other versions of java? azereus still does not run...
<nickrud> WillySilly, bad joke
<JiveNix> oh shoot
<nashife> do i need to remove and re-add azereus?
<JDahl> ugo, as a matter you fact you can... let me just fetch my paypal number... brb
<heatxsink> tritium, okay so when I define my own .Xsession with just my ssh-add gdm bombs cause there's not directive in the .Xsession file to start any kind of manager.
<JiveNix> its all garbling
<WillySilly> you must have a bad sense of humor
<JiveNix> i did amixer set 'audigy analog/digital output jack' on
<JiveNix> and now its making a bubbling sound
<heatxsink> tritium, i'm gonna try this thing again
<nickrud> WillySilly, someone might try it, cuz they believe what they read here
<JiveNix> but at least its making some kind of sound
<tritium> heatxsink, you don't have to do that with ubuntu.  I'm not understanding why you're doing that, since you're running gdm.
<heatxsink> JiveNix, like when you click or something?
<JiveNix> thats deffinitely a step forward
<JiveNix> no its doing it constantly
<WillySilly> well they shouldnt believe everything they read
<WillySilly> its common sense
<bddebian> WillySilly: If you don't need help or aren't going to help, why are you in this channel?
<heatxsink> tritium, cause I don't want to have to enter a passpharse when opening a terminal session
<heatxsink> do a man on ssh-ad
<heatxsink> do a man on ssh-add*
<seth_k> WillySilly: stop spamming and stay on topic, please. People need help.
<heatxsink> you'll see what i'm trying to do
<JiveNix> any idea about this garbling?
<nashife> :) like me. i need help. :)
<seth_k> nashife: no, that should be the end of it. You dpkg -i'd a deb?
<D1> does xine play mp3s? I can't get my totem-xine to play mp3s.
<nashife> seth_k, yes i did. and it seemed to install fine
<heatxsink> tritium, brb
<WillySilly> meh
<JiveNix> uh oh
<nickrud> WillySilly, :)
<nashife> seth_k, when i run azereus from the terminal, a long output comes up and then it just hangs.
<JiveNix> anyone else can help wiht my sound card?
<dapimp53_> when I type modprobe ndiswrapper I get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<kamstrumental> weis: I entered the following: "sudo cp /home/daren/Desktop G.png /usr/share/backgrounds/" and got: "cp: omitting directory `/home/daren/Desktop' -- cp: cannot stat `G.png': No such file or directory"
<bigfoot1> hello all. I want to put the Preferences-->Keyboard-->Typing Break Applet on my panel.  I have it marked, but it's not showing up on my panel. What's up?
<seth_k> nashife: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and lemme have it :P
<crimsun> JDahl: I really hope you're joking
<WillySilly> :|
<kamstrumental> weis: i identified origin and destination.. wrong order of command?
<kevin> dapimp3: I use madwifi and it is working great
<mame> bddebian, what's weird is that on this computer a debian was installed before this ubuntu and the touchpad was working .... So what is different between the Debian and Ubuntu kernels ?
<bddebian> dapimp53: Did you run that as sudo?
<weis> kamstrumental, you'll need to do this: sudo cp /home/daren/Desktop\ /G.png /usr/share/backgrounds/
<JDahl> crimsun, yeah... actually it did seem abit rude :S
<weis> the space in your filename makes it look like two files
<dapimp53_> bddebian: yes I did
<dapimp53_> kevin: I cant get madwifi to install... would you be willing to help me get it installed
<nashife> seth_k, this is embarrassing... but what's pastebin? paste the output and send it to your username? or...?
<ugo> JDahl: where's the proper place to put this module
<ugo> ?
<kevin> one sec I will post a link
* nashife cries...
<bddebian> mame: What kernel version are you running?  uname -a
* tritium comforts nashife 
<seth_k> nashife: no worries. Click the link, then paste the output there
<nashife> aw, thanks tritium. someday i won't feel so dumb.
<seth_k> about time WillySilly left
<mame> 2.6.10
<nashife> it's long. you want it in the main channel?
<tritium> nashife, you're not dumb.  You're learning something new.
<kevin> dapimp3:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41670
<kevin> this is what I used
<mame> bddebian, 2.6.10 ... maybe another should work ....
<mame> or maybe some module is not loaded ...
<nashife>    1.
<nashife>       java.nio.charset.UnsupportedCharsetException
<nashife>    2.
<nashife>          at java.nio.charset.Charset.forName (Charset.java:125)
<nashife>    3.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.BEncoder.BEncoder (BEncoder.java:32)
<nashife>    4.
<seth_k> noooooooooooooo
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.BEncoder.encode (BEncoder.java:43)
<nashife>    5.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.FileUtil.writeResilientConfigFile (FileUtil.j ava:354)
<nashife>    6.
<nickrud> he did ask :)
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.impl.ConfigurationManager.save (Configurati onManager.java:110)
<nashife>    7.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.impl.ConfigurationManager.save (Configurati onManager.java:145)
<nashife>    8.
* seth_k cries "pastebin" :/
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.COConfigurationManager.save (COConfiguratio nManager.java:218)
<nashife>    9.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEDiagnostics.startup (AEDiagnostics.java:117 )
<seth_k> he did ask! I didn't notice :(
<nashife>   10.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEDiagnostics.getLogger (AEDiagnostics.java:1 84)
<nashife>   11.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.Debug.static{} (Debug.java:16)
<nashife>   12.
<nashife>          at java.lang.VMClass.step8 (VMClass.java)
<nashife>   13.
<bddebian> mame: What happens if you go to a terminal and type:  "sudo modprobe psmouse" ?
<nashife>          at java.lang.Class.initialize (Class.java:145)
<nashife>   14.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.BEncoder.BEncoder (BEncoder.java:37)
<nashife>   15.
<aru> sweet
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.BEncoder.encode (BEncoder.java:43)
<seth_k> well, at least we know it's not a java problem.
<nashife>   16.
<JDahl> ugo, ideally a "sudo make install" should do it for you (I dont want to install it on this machine). Dont you get a library installed somewhere in /lib/modules/2.6.10-xxx? I think you have tweak module loading yourself. First try loading it manually, and then start afsd, though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.FileUtil.writeResilientConfigFile (FileUtil.j ava:354)
<nashife>   17.
* mode/#ubuntu [+q nashife!*@*]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-q nashife!*@*]  by tritium
<nashife>   19.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.COConfigurationManager.save (COConfiguratio nManager.java:218)
<nashife>   20.
<seth_k> hahahahahahaha
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.impl.ConfigurationChecker.checkConfiguratio n (ConfigurationChecker.java:448)
<tritium> sheesh
<nashife>   21.
<nashife>          at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.config.impl.ConfigurationManager.initialise (Confi gurationManager.java:91)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q nashife!*@*]  by tritium
<mame> bddebian, nothing it's just loaded the module ...
<seth_k> I told him to use pastebin...
<mame> I can see it with lsmod
<tritium> no worries
<Madpilot> ooops... :)
<bddebian> mame: It did load?
<seth_k> anyways, nashife, when you get back from quiet, this isn't a java problem
<tritium> nashife, sorry, just wanted to quite the channel down a bit
<mame> bddebian, maybe i have to restart X ? yes it did
<Crisalita> alguien habla espaol?
<seth_k> nashife: the error shows that java is installed just fine. The problem is with azureus
<tritium> nashife, we'll show you how to use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-q nashife!*@*]  by tritium
<bddebian> mame: Yes, try to restart X
<D1> can somebody tell me how to play mp3s with xine?
<aru> :)
<aru> !mp3
<ubotu> aru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mame> back in two minutes
<ugo> JDahl: actually thats what i just did
<tritium> Crisalita, #ubuntu-es
<aru> hmm
<D1> !mp3
<ugo> JDahl: i ran locate to find the file....
<JDahl> ugo, and no errors loading the module or starting afds as root? then you're all done, I think.
<heatxsink> tritium, doh
<tritium> nashife, you okay there?
<ugo> JDahl: i didnt see it
<tritium> heatxsink, what's up?
<ugo> JDahl: however i did an insmod....that worked
<nashife> tritium, I don't know. am I?
<heatxsink> tritium, still didn't work
<heatxsink> doh
<heatxsink> oh well
<tritium> nashife, just making sure ;)
<ugo> JDahl: i noticed somethings in var messages about missing symbols
<seth_k> nashife: did you get azureus from their website?
<bddebian> Heya nalioth
<mame> back
<nashife> seth_k, i got it from synaptic.
<nashife> i thin
<nashife> k
<mame> doesnt work
<JDahl> ugo, actually starting afsd is not a good before you've created the cache and made the /afs mount point... AFS is one of the annoying kernel modules where nothing but a reboot will help if you screw up
<bddebian> mame: Any luck?
<bddebian> Damnit
<seth_k> ok, nashife. You're using backports?
<JDahl> ugo, s/a good/a good ieda
<JDahl> jeez... my keyboard is broken
<ugo> JDahl: ok...
<Crisalita> thanks tritium
<nashife> seth_k, um... I think so? you mean in my repositories, right?
<bddebian> mame: Do an "lsmod" and see if you have tsdev, evdev, mouse, and psmouse modules loaded
<tritium> Crisalita, no problem.
<dapimp53_> kevin: I still get this Makefile.inc:101: *** KERNELPATH: /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-5-386 does not exist.  Stop.
<JDahl> ugo, but insmod complained about missing symbols?
<the_walrus> Do I have the option of installing Grub at install time with Ubuntu?
<bddebian> Hoary > Warty right?  I dunno why I can't keep that straight
<ugo> JDahl: ok...however...just tell me the best place to stick this module in lib/modules and i'll take it from there
<mame> bddebian, ok
<tritium> the_walrus, it's the default boot loader
<ugo> JDahl: no insmod worked cleanly...
<nashife> seth_k, tritium, should I remove azereus and reinstall it?
<the_walrus> sweet, I just killed my slack install trying to get grub working
<seth_k> that's right, nashife. You might try removing it and installing directly from azureus' site
<kevin> dapimp3: I had the same problem, did you download the linux-headersfor your kernel?
<nashife> seth_k, alright i'll try it
<ugo> JDahl: arla had issues at that point...i did get a compile with it
<seth_k> nashife: the URL is http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.GTK.tar.bz2?download
<dapimp53_> yea.
<seth_k> nashife: ping me if you need help with this manual install
<mame> bddebian, there is no tsdev
<tritium> nashife, I haven't been following your conversation, sorry.
<dapimp53_> should I remove them and reinstall them
<ugo> JDahl: however....when i took a look at /var/log/messages
<misfit_toy> the_walrus, slack? why are you in ubuntu?
<bddebian> mame: Try to modprobe it
<ugo> JDahl: in noticed some symbol complaints...
<kevin> try again cos I did it and upon a retry it did it
<mame> bddebian, just did it
<mame> and it loaded it
<nashife> tritium, ok np.  you were just the other person who was sometimes helping me so... kept your name in.
<the_walrus> misfit_toy, well, I killed slack, booted into Ubuntu live, and about to install it
<mame> restart X ?
<the_walrus> Just wanted to make sure it had Grub first
<misfit_toy> the_walrus, good idea
<JDahl> ugo, copy libafs.ko /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/fs/afs.o and use modconf I guess... you can also steal the init scripts from Debian's ancient AFS version - they are pretty good
<bddebian> mame: Try it.  You may also need to check your X config to make sure your mouse is using psaux
<benplaut> what's the name of that handy little util to change your cursor theme?
<dravine> gcursor?
<ugo> JDahl: nah forget the symbol stuff...i think those were from alna...i just checked the times
<root_> limewire ubuntu
<ugo> JDahl: ok...thats a really awesome wrap....
<benplaut> dravine: thanks :)
<ugo> JDahl: ill work out the rest of the stuff from here....
<tritium> benplaut, gcursor?
<benplaut> yup
<seth_k> nashife: once you download the .tar.bz2 file, stick it in your home. Then, in a terminal, "tar -xvjf blahblahblah.tar.bz2"
<dravine> sure thing
<JDahl> ugo, later you need to look at /etc/openafs... I dont what make install gave you? but you're almost done, I think... create the cache, and make the /afs directory
<ugo> JDahl: where are you....from JDahl....
<mame> bddebian, back
<tritium> ah, dravine had the answer :)
<nickrud> root_, ubuntu gtk-gnutella in universe
<mame> but nothing mpre :(
<nashife> seth_k, thanks
<seth_k> nashife: then cd to the azureus directory and ./azureus to run it
<mame> s/mpre/more
* dravine stabs postgres in the face with a soldering iron
<JDahl> ugo, from a place called LA
<seth_k> i'm sorry this is becoming such a pain for you, nashife. But we'll get it sorted
<ugo> JDahl: right im in Pittsburgh....i go to CMU....
<nashife> seth_k, the sad part is that I did this before in warty... but it was so long ago i don't remember...
<JDahl> ugo, oh... they drafted large parts of AFS, right?
<ugo> JDahl: whoops...make install doesn't seem to be installing this stuff to the right place...
<nashife> seth_k, i got an error when i entered ./azureus
<dravine> how do I tell postgres to not use ident?
<seth_k> same error?
<ugo> JDahl: yeah...thats where the background knowledge bout how it works comes from
<nashife> never got an error before.
<seth_k> (this time, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste it there.)
<seth_k> unless it's < 4 lines or so
<seth_k> then just paste here
<ugo> JDahl: i had a distd systems class last sem...we covered afs...unfort the coverage was a little to brief for my liking....
<nashife> seth_k, oh i get pastebin now. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/314797
<JDahl> ugo, you should have alot of things installed in /usr/local/xxx by now. You dont?
<nashife> just says i need to upgrade java i think...
<seth_k> yeah... ugh, odd
<kevin> dapimp3: did that work?
<seth_k> tritium, look at nashife's pastebin. I've never had such issues with azureus
<ugo> JDahl: nope...for some reason not at all....
<bddebian> mame: Sorry man, you might be over my head on this one. :-(
<dapimp53> kevin: I got madwifi to install. I am just rebooting now to finish everything
<JDahl> ugo, and you use -prefix with configure?
<kevin> okay, awsome
<dapimp53> so if I get this to work I dont need all that ndiswrapper and wpasupplicant stuff?
<tritium> seth_k, I'll take a look, but I'm not familiar with azureus
<nashife> seth_k, is there a way to whipe all that I've done and start from scratch? like, kill all java and azureus?  uninstall? synaptic actually doesn't list azureus so I was wrong about getting it there, so i can't remove it there.
<kevin> that's right
<dapimp53> sweet
<dapimp53> I hope this works
<kevin> all you will need is all that is listed
<seth_k> nashife: oooh
<seth_k> nashife: then let's grab it that way
<dapimp53> you going to be around for a bit just in case I need some more help with this
<ugo> JDahl: yup to /usr/local
<mame> bddebian, ok thanks anyway ....
<nashife> oh maybe i spelled it wrong. i was spelling it wrong before
<kevin> yes
<seth_k> nashife: first, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and look for the backports (especially hoary-extras universe)
<tritium> nashife, which java did you install?  Did you build it with java-package?
<nashife> seth_k, nevermind. it's listed. i was spelling it wrong.
<JDahl> ugo, and you used sudo with make install? strange...
<jadugar> Has anyone here been able to upgrade tomboy to 0.2.3 in hoary?
<nashife> tritium, i followed the instructions in the link you sent... a page linked to from there about building new versions...
<ugo> JDahl: actually im using sudo -s
<seth_k> nashife: okay. what version is it? (right click > properties)
<tritium> nashife, and you used a command similar to "fakeroot make-jpkg ..." ?
<ugo> JDahl: funny huh?
<nashife> tritium, yes, i used fakeroot... followed those instructions and it seemed to work.
<nashife> seth_k, right-click on what?
<seth_k> never mind, I peeked at the version in backports myself
<jamie_> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu and I need to know what is the root password?
<dapimp53> kevin: does it matter that I use a WPA Key
<bddebian> !root
<nashife> should I remove azureus and go from a downloaded file again?
<ubotu> methinks root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nickrud> heh, I'm slow :)
<kevin> dapimp3: yes, got into your system and add
<jamie_> I will try that
<dapimp53> kevin: what do you mean
<nickrud> bddebian, I hope that piece of fruit was tasty :)
<seth_k> nashife: yeah, it looks like Azureus won't work except with the synaptic version. My best guess is that some other version of Java on your system is what Azureus sees, and not the new 1.5 we just installed
<bddebian> nickrud: ??
<seth_k> nashife: do you have the sun-whateverit'scalled installed from synaptic? The old version?
<nickrud> bddebian, I pick a lot of low hanging fruit around here
<kevin> dapimp3 I need someone using the regular desktop, to tell you how to get there
<nashife> seth_k, can i remove the wrong version of java? or create simlinks in the place that azureus would look for the right version of java?
<JDahl> ugo, yeah... that's odd. Something you could do while you think about that issue is to create the cache and populate /etc/openafs (unfortunately I dont remember the details). I seem to vaguely recall that there was some issues with aklog once you get the other issues solved
<bddebian> nickrud: Heh, well it seems to be all I can get.. :-)
<tritium> nashife, what is the result of "java -version"?
<nickrud> bddebian, it lets the 'ones who know' focus on the good stuff
<Kurios> Anyone Reccommend an RSS client for Ubuntu?
<dapimp53> kevin: I got the madwifi to install but I still dont have internet connection
<nashife> tritium, want the output here?it's 8 lines
<nickrud> Kurios, I use liferea
<JDahl> ugo, something about having to patch and rebuild aklog for authentication (if you use kerberos)
<seth_k> nashife: pastebin ;)
<nashife> or just certain info from it?
<tritium> nashife, no, pastebin or #flood
<kevin> dapimp3: give me 5 mins will boot into gnome
<bddebian> nickrud: Nah, let's make up answers. :-)
<Kurios> All in favor of Liferea, say "I"
<nickrud> Kurios, or, straw, or, ...
<nashife> tritium, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/314798
<heatxsink> Kurios, liferea
<dapimp53> ok
<nickrud> bddebian, I've done that enough without trying ;P
<bddebian> hehe, amen :-)
<heatxsink> I
<seth_k> nashife: remove "sun-j2" in synaptic, if you have it (props tritium ;) )
<ugo> JDahl: i do use kerberos....life depends on it
<tritium> seth_k, :)
<nashife> seth_k, ok
<JDahl> ugo, I'll be semiafk working, but will be around for another couple of hours, if you get that far
<Kurios> Any fans of the Linux Box podcast?
<ugo> JDahl: i have the heimdal libraries installed
<Kurios> I enjoy but would like something a little less dry
<DAC1138> Kurios, yeah, i tried it
<ugo> JDahl: right....
<DAC1138> Kurios, too...boring
<Kurios> or maybe less "read off a sheet of paper-ish"
<nashife> seth_k, i removed sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5
<delltony> hi can any ubuntu/linux gurus help me with a heat issue please my laptop starts out nice and fast running at 59C then it gets up too 76C and stays there with fans running full blast it use to not do that when i first installed Ubuntu. I don't know what the issue is i suspect that there is something wrong with powernowd or cpufreq or something. help would be greatful
<delltony> hi can any ubuntu/linux gurus help me with a heat issue please my laptop starts out nice and fast running at 59C then it gets up too 76C and stays there with fans running full blast it use to not do that when i first installed Ubuntu. I don't know what the issue is i suspect that there is something wrong with powernowd or cpufreq or something. help would be greatful
<seth_k> hm, that was it nashife?
<JDahl> ugo, I dont think you want heimdal - dont you just want krb5?
<tritium> delltony, please don't do that
<JDahl> ugo, I cant remember, actually...
<delltony> i didn't mean to
<tritium> ok
<delltony> it didn't show the first time sorry
<tritium> no problem
<nashife> seth_k, so my next step is to reinstall java from the bin file like before?
<nashife> the azureus installer still gives me the 'you need to upgrade..." error
<seth_k> nashife: not quite
<seth_k> nashife: first remove package "sablevm" in synaptic (THAT's the solution!)
<seth_k> nashife: then reinstall java from the DEB file, not the bin file
<bob2> delltony: what have you changed since it last worked?
<seth_k> nashife: and you're gold!
<tritium> I think you're right, seth_k
<delltony> well, i have just updated the kernal i was running initially i386 kernal i changed it to 686 kernal
<delltony> then i changed it to smp kernal cause of HT
<seth_k> nashife: just make sure you install from the deb you created with "fakeroot make-jpkg..." and not the bin you downloaded from Sun
<bob2> delltony: does booting the old one "fix" it?
<delltony> thats the only major thing i can think of
<nashife> seth_k, ok i'm at that step now
<seth_k> tritium: I sure hope I am, b/c otherwise I'm gonna go hide :D
<delltony> that i haven't tried but i should do that
<delltony> is there a way to cat grub s i can see if i still have the old boot image?
<tritium> delltony, if you didn't remove it, it's still there
<delltony> yeah i didn't remove it just go back to the first one i assume or last on the list
<delltony> ill try that cause like right now its runninga t 70C and i have only been using it for about 10 mins
<tritium> delltony, since you asked, the file is located at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<delltony> thanks
<tritium> delltony, you can comment out the "hiddenmenu" line if you want to see the kernel images you have to choose from
<kutucape> hi all
<delltony> yeah ill try the i386 kernal and see
<bddebian> Hello kutucape
<delltony> cause like i say it use to run fast and all but its heating up and scaling down
<chizang> how do i install w32codecs in hoary? it seems like it's a broken package when i do an apt-get install
<kutucape> bddebian, are you using breezy?
<chizang> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chizang> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chizang> is only available from another source
* delltony will be back thanks
<bddebian> chizang: I blieve you have to get it from backports
<ugo> JDahl: well hieimdal is a similar implementation of kerberos
<tanki> chizang, isn't that just a zip of dll's that you put in /usr/lib/win32?
<bddebian> kutucape: As a matter of fact yes
<bob2> chizang: that just means the package doesn't exist
<seth_k> chizang: it's in hoary-extras/restricted, in backports
<kutucape> bddebian, me too but my X is broken
<bob2> chizang: easier to get the .zip file and untar it to /usr/lib/win32/ manually
<ugo> JDahl: ill get back to you....i think i need to tweak the config settings
<kutucape> i don't know how to fix it
<chizang> bob2, where can i get the .zip from?
<bddebian> kutucape: X has been up and down recently
<bob2> chizang: mplayer.hu
<nickrud> lol, is the font thing still left broken?
<chizang> ah, ok
<seth_k> bob2: easiest to go to a backports mirror and download a deb, then dpkg -i it for easy uninstallation later
<ugo> JDahl: on yeah im working with code checked out from cvs....
<tanki> bob2, we need some action in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kutucape> yeah, i know and i get the worse one :D
<bddebian> kutucape: Supposedly a fix was uploaded today
<nashife> seth_k, it seems to be working!  thank you for sticking with me
<tanki> i'm getting dangerously bored my friend
<seth_k> nashife: wooooo!
<tritium> nashife, yay!
<bob2> seth_k: ah, that too
<kutucape> bddebian, oh really?
<bddebian> nashife: Woohoo.. :-)
<bddebian> kutucape: That's what they say in #ubuntu-devel
<bob2> tanki: hm?
<kutucape> ok, maybe apt-get update will save mine ;)
<nashife> i wish I could understand more about what I did... :) i'm glad it's working
<seth_k> nashife: sablevm was the culprit. It was keeping Sun's 1.5 Java from working
<kutucape> is that right, bddebian ?
<tanki> s/actin/activity chatter misc links of booties, whatever floats your boat
<KSmurf> anyone know why I was banned?
<JDahl> ugo, right.. I think, just stick with kerberos if you can
<seth_k> nashife: so basically in the end, we uninstalled sablevm, and installed Sun's Java
<nashife> seth_k, what was sablevm anyway?
<DAC1138> anyone here using an external usb hard drive?
<sizzam> i have mounted some iso's, but im not sure which are still mounted.   is there a command that shows me everything thats currently mounted?
<tritium> KSmurf, when?
<weis> sizzam, type mount
<seth_k> nashife: sablevm is a free java, reverse-engineered.
<nickrud> sizzam, mount
<bddebian> kutucape: From /topic in #ubuntu-devel : | yes, X is broken.  a fix has already been uploaded.
<kutucape> DAC1138, yes I do, i used to use it
<weis> it'll list mounted volumes
<sizzam> easy enough, thanks
<nashife> ahh...  ok. it makes sense.
<DAC1138> kutucape, did you have any problems with it?
<KSmurf> I came back from supper and noticed I had been booted
<seth_k> nashife: Java has a very restrictive license, so it can't be included in ubuntu. hence sablevm
<kutucape> bddebian, oh great.. apt-getting...
<KSmurf> was It because I was on tor?
<DAC1138> kutucape, mine works upon bootup, then after a while it stops working and i can remount it
<seth_k> nashife: but sablevm doesn't work very well yet, and only emulates java 1.4. Azureus needs 1.5
* nickrud will have dsl in august
<seth_k> KSmurf: yes, the freenode network doesn't allow tor
<tritium> KSmurf, you're not banned, though
<bddebian> nickrud: Nice
<DAC1138> kutucape, it sometimes works in windows too. sounds like a flaky drive, but it works perfectly over on a mandrake 10 box
<kutucape> DAC1138, nope, it works smooth on my hoary
<KSmurf> I changed my use name and disabled tor
<kutucape> but i can't write to it :(
<DAC1138> huh. weird
<nickrud> bddebian, had, have lost, will get back, I want to try breezy once it starts getting towards rc status
<KSmurf> sorry
<kutucape> just read.. maybe it formattd with ntfs
<DAC1138> im going to try building a new kernel, see if that does it
<DAC1138> mines fat32
<DAC1138> even with ext3 it wasnt readable in ubuntu
<ugo> JDahl: did you use exec-prefix
<DAC1138> is there a way to scan a drive for bad sectors while installing ubuntu?
<ugo> JDahl: i think that may have been it.....
<bob2> tor is banned due to abuse this morning
<kutucape> DAC1138, i think you have remount it with -oremount -t ext3? CMIIW
<tritium> bob2, what happened?
<kevin_> dapimp3: go to computer, then to networking and doan add, and put in your wep key
<JDahl> ugo, ah no... that's probably it - I never installed it, just build it
<kutucape> DAC1138, you can try with livecd first
<bob2> tritium: someone was banned for ascii crapflooding, so they joined using tor and started making GNAA comments
<kutucape> from livecd you can check your harrdrive
<dapimp53> kevin_: its not a WEP key its a WPA key
<tritium> bob2, in #ubuntu specifically?
<DAC1138> kutucape, okay, but ubuntu is already installed, im running it now, cant i just scan it here?
<kevin_> still go into there and do it
<bob2> tritium: yes
<kutucape> nope, you can't
<DAC1138> kutucape, i want to scan the usb drive, not this hard drive
<dapimp53> and I just enter my paraphrase?
<DAC1138> i still need the live cd?
<kutucape> scan only works if read only mode
<DAC1138> ah, okay
<kutucape> yes, that's the safe way
<kevin_> I guess dude, mine worked right off
<ugo> JDahl: i should buy you a beer...
<kevin_> and you have done a reboot?
<DAC1138> so i do "mount /dev/sdc1 /media/drivename -oremount -t vfat" ?
<dapimp53> yes
<Ex-Cyber> DAC1138: for drive testing you're probably better off using a utility from the manufacturer
<DAC1138> its got fat32 currently
<dapimp53> I just finished one
<kutucape> DAC1138, oh, you can do this..
<dapimp53> it tells me my ath0 is down now
<kutucape> what type of filesystem do you have on usb harddisk?
<DAC1138> Ex-Cyber, i cant even find the manufacturer. its a firestorm case with a toshiba drive
<kevin_> ok open a term and see what dmesg says
<JDahl> ugo, already covered there... besides I am home alone, so not much better to do
<bob2> kutucape: people generally use fat32, so other OSs can read it
<DAC1138> kutucape, its fat32 currently
<DAC1138> yeah, i need fat32, but i tried ext3 to see if it would work with ubuntu (which is messing it up)
<kutucape> hmm, it's better you check with WIndows OS too, CMIIW
<dapimp53> kevin_: what are you looking for specifically
* weis is still waiting for his free ubuntu cd's
<DAC1138> it needs to be able to be read on the macs at school and on my windows box here and linux laptop
<Velcan> en i have teamspeak on i cannot hear ingame sound. anyone familliar with how to fix this?
<DAC1138> kutucape, windows wouldnt work
<kutucape> because fat32 is windows file system
<kutucape> hmm, strange...
<mitch528> can someone help me install winex?
<kevin_> or even do an iwlist scan to see if it sees your wireless router
<DAC1138> kutucape, windows wont detect the drive sometimes, and when it does, it says "scandisk could not complete the scan"
<bob2> weis: when did you order them?
<ugo> JDahl: damm! there was something you mentioned about configure and symlinks right?
<weis> 5 weeks ago
<kutucape> well, i guess it become flaky
<weis> but they shipped on the 28th
<Velcan> mitch528:  www.transgaming.com cedega is great
<ugo> JDahl: i think i just hit that now....
<kutucape> mine is burn :(
<weis> just waiting for them to come in the mail
<tritium> weis, did you check shipit?  did they already ship?
<DAC1138> kutucape, but it works perfectly in mandrake 10
<kutucape> i think usb harddisk is vunerable...
<DAC1138> kutucape, its mounted right now
<weis> they did ship, yes
<bddebian> USB sucks
<DAC1138> bddebian, thanks for your input, some people dont have a choise to use usb
<bddebian> Don't have a choice?
<bddebian> There's always a choice :-)
<dapimp53> kevin_: yes it does
<ugo> JDahl: what was the file again?
<DAC1138> bddebian, alright, i know there are firewire pci cards, but belive me, I HAVE NO CHOICE!!!
<kevin_> ok, then go into computer, networking and set it up
<JDahl> ugo, I dont you would be able to run ./configure-afslib without fixing it - src/afslib/Makefile.in is missing, but you can symlink to src/afslib/MakefileProto.LINUX
<dapimp53> I tried but it still doesnt work
<britt_radiofree> does apt-get install realplayer break for everyone and is there a place to get newer libc without breaking all?
<DAC1138> bddebian, so lets not get into a firewire/usb debate
<jamie_> I still don't have the correct root password, what else can I try?
<dapimp53> do you use WPA on your wireless?
<britt_radiofree> i really need to watch a few real videos
<bddebian> DAC1138: And that statement wasn't meant to offend, just that USB should be restricted to keyboards and mice IMHO. :-)
<desrt> DAC1138; no debate.  usb sucks.
<desrt> DAC1138; usb 2 is practically useless
<kevin_> no, I don't at this time
<bddebian> jamie_: There is no root password.  Use the password that you gave when you installed if using sudo and such
<ugo> JDahl: right thats exactly what i was looking for
<dapimp53> See I think that is my problem
<DAC1138> yeah, its only goot for thumb drives, mice, keyboards, bluttooth adapters, usb ethernet adapters, yeah, sounds useless
<DAC1138> good*
<dapimp53> I dont know how to configure it with the WPA key
<kevin_> I am looking
<desrt> i'd be happy if i could get a firewire thumb drive
<bddebian> USB ethernet sucks too
<dapimp53> I tried the WEP key but it causes some problems on the other computers on the network
<bddebian> desrt: Amen
<DAC1138> bddebian, man, you're not happy with anything
<desrt> DAC1138; he's happy with firewire :)
<bddebian> DAC1138: I'm very happy with the 10 machines I have running here, none of them using USB devices :-)
<desrt> anyone who has used a significant amount of firewire gear is bound to hate usb
<desrt> it's just the way it goes :)
<jamie_> I don't think it ask me for the root password, it just went into installing the users.
<DAC1138> kutucape, so anyway, its running on mandrake.ive been trying to set that up as a way to access my drive through the network
<desrt> bddebian; what do you use for keyboards?
<desrt> adb? :P
<tritium> jamie_, there is no root password.
<bddebian> jamie_: Did you read that link?  We don't use root
<bddebian> desrt: PS/2 what else? ;-P
<desrt> die. :P
<DAC1138> kutucape, but ubuntu wont access any windows computers on the network or the mandrake box. its visible, but not browsable
<desrt> ps/2 is definitely worse than usb :)
<bddebian> Heh
<IIIEars> bddebian - 10 machines. at home? (only four here. - lol)
<kevin_> dapimp3: try googling for the answer, it is probably something simple
<desrt> if you could IPs, i have 7 machines here.. but counting IPs can be deceptive
<IIIEars> <<-- my electric bill is amazing. - rofl
<desrt> *count
<Velcan> en i have teamspeak on i cannot hear ingame sound. anyone familliar with how to fix this?
<bddebian> IIIEars: Tell me about it.  I finally shut down the Proliant 1500 I was running cause it wasa pig
<i3dmaster> just upgraded to breezy, everything is ok but the right click menu, I did not see "open terminal" on there anymore, anyone knows how to add it back?
<desrt> so guys
<desrt> can i get any programs for ubuntu to scam the power company?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nickrud> heh
<ugo> JDahl: that should be libafs...
<sizzam> yea, check out gnuLectric
<desrt> sizzam; can't find it.  is it in multiverse or something?
<nickrud> $411 last month, I could use some help
<dapimp53> kevin_: I found this to add pre-up wpa_supplicant -B -i ath0 -d <your_supported_wlan_card_type>
<sizzam> hmm, try apt-get update  ;-)
<dapimp53> what is the supported wlan card type
<IIIEars> bddebian - just curious do you use disk image backups? if so what app do you like best?
* desrt enjoys his new secure passwordless sudo
<kevin_> ok, I am looking at google now
<desrt> dapimp53; if you're using atheros, it's madwifi
<bddebian> IIIEars: No sorry.  I have varying OSs.  4 Windows, 3 Hurd, 1 Debian GNU/Linux and 1 Ubuntu
<dapimp53> so I just put madwifi there?
<desrt> "-dmadwifi"
<ksmurf> I got my wifes' wireless card up but I notice It seems to operate in bursts.  It is a DWL-G520.   Any suggestions.  Someone mentioned the madwifi driver.
<desrt> ya
<desrt> ksmurf; i have the same card.
<desrt> ksmurf; i find that keeping ping going in the background helps a lot
<desrt> keeps the interface awake or something :)
<kevin_> ty desrt
<zenlunatic> sounds like a nasty hack
<desrt> kevin_; do you find that it randomly freezes up your laptop and you need to pull/reinsert the card? :)
<desrt> i'd love a solution to that particular issue :)
<IIIEars> hehe - yep, same here mixed bunch of OS'es - really looking for a way to distribute images for bare metal restore.
<elmagozizou> Im just wondering..in linux we dont have to defrag?
<desrt> elmagozizou; the ext2 file system does a good job of keeping itself defragmented
<kevin_> nope
<desrt> elmagozizou; if you're really concerned then every 2 or 3 years tar up the filesystem, erase all the files, then reextract it :)
<kevin_> desrt: no problems with it
<desrt> O_o
<kevin_> the only freeze up is when I open too many windows lol
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , how do i do that?
<desrt> elmagozizou; tar czvf /path/to/file.tar.gz *
<desrt> to create file.tar.gz out of the contents of the current dir
<ksmurf> desrt do u ping the wap evry 5 secs with a scipt?
<desrt> actually, use . instead of * ... then you'll get hidden too
<dapimp53> kevin_:  I got it to  work!!! It was a combination of WPAsup and the madwifi
<dapimp53> thanks man
<desrt> ksmurf; nah.  just run ping in a term :)
<Vantage__> anyone here successfully used bootcd and ubuntu hoary?
<dapimp53> does anyone how to change the boot order of Grub
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , no I mean the file system...
<desrt> dapimp53; edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kevin_> kool dapimp3 awsome dude!!
<ksmurf> is there a way to timeit?
<tanki> howdy kevin
<desrt> elmagozizou; oh.  mke2fs
<desrt> elmagozizou; use with extreme care :)
<tanki> and mr smurf
<kevin_> hey tanki
<ksmurf> Tanki
<kevin_> <--- brb needs a walking break
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , but that no for making ex2 floppies?
<desrt> elmagozizou; also, you probably want -j if you're creating new filesystems... makes them ext3
<tanki> you both should come to #ubuntu-offtopic, take your shoes off, order a drink, chill
<desrt> elmagozizou; it's for making all filesystems
<desrt> elmagozizou; i really don't recommend that you do this...
<desrt> elmagozizou; fragmentation is seriously not a problem
<elmagozizou> ok.
<dapimp53> desrt: how do I make my windows the defualt
<desrt> dapimp53; just move it up in the order
<IIIEars> !grub
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , maybe you now...where are all the packages that i donload throu synaptic or apt-get
<desrt> dapimp53; or modify the "default" line
<IIIEars> !dualboot
<desrt> elmagozizou; all over the place
<Vantage__> dapimp53: set the default to the number it is in the order (starting from 0)
<nickrud> elmagozizou, /var/cache/apt/archives
<IIIEars> Ubotu is taking some time off i guess
<desrt> elmagozizou; the package files are sometimes cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Computer__Guru> this is gonna seem like a weird question
<desrt> elmagozizou; but in general, if you want to find out where the files of a specific package are installed, check out /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.list
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , No but I mean if y want to burn then on a CD to take them to another computer that dont have internet conection
<chris_> is enabling root an easy thing to explain here? I would like to enable that account and use it.
<desrt> elmagozizou; /var/cache/apt/archives then
<Computer__Guru> but where owuld i find the .config file that they used when they made the ubuntu syste,? or is it vanilla (all dfaults)?
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is ""http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38398 hm "", or "" !grub""
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know, could you explain it?
<desrt> elmagozizou; make sure you get all the dependencies
<desrt> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> thanks desrt :)
<nickrud> chris_, sudo passwd root, enter your user password (if it asks), then enter the new root password
<kevin_> <--- is back
<seth_k> chris_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<IIIEars> Welcome back ubotu :)
<IIIEars> !grub
<desrt> ubotu, status
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<chris_> thenks!
<sizzam> what's everyone's favorite ftp client?
<desrt> hmm.  i love infobots :)
<Computer__Guru> gftp
<nickrud> nautilus
<nickrud> for ftp
<kevin_> gftp here
<IIIEars> infobots are nice
<bddebian> Gnight folks.  Enjoy
<sizzam> i can't get used to  gftp
<cafuego> !forums 38398
<Computer__Guru> where would i get the kernel config file for the shipped-with-hoary kernel?
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 38398 is: Ubuntu Forums - Dual Boot with windows: where to put the boot loader?
<sizzam> im used to filezilla on windows
* desrt used to run one named 'url' on efnet
<sizzam> although filezilla is coming to linux
<drcodedd2> hi all
<kevin_> yes it is soon
<nickrud> heh, now that is a very obscure ubotu reference :)
<the_walrus> I just installed, and its booted into X, apparently I only have 9MB mem free, out of 1gig
<drcodedd2> any one mybe know about fax/voice answer machine client server for linux - ubuntu
<cafuego> the_walrus: Yes, that's fine.
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , sorry but they are not in there
<drcodedd2> I Want to use my linux server as answer machine to fax/voice
<desrt> elmagozizou; they get cleaned up after a while
<Computer__Guru> i have a simple question about kernel config and no answers
<desrt> elmagozizou; it's just a cache
<the_walrus> cafuego, 9MB free, out of 1gig? That doesn't really seem fine
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , mmmm...
<drcodedd2> and my windows to get those fax/voice mail?
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , thnks
<nickrud> the_walrus, most of that is cache or such, linux tries to use all your mem well
<desrt> elmagozizou; what's with the #5 business?
<cafuego> the_walrus: linux is not as stupid as Windows. it's using your "free" ram as disk cache. When an application needs it, it will be freed.
<IIIEars> drcodded2 - that sounds like a good idea. - voice message boxes are very handy
<the_walrus> cafuego, ok, that makes more sense, just seems unusual, never had a linux box doing this before
<flodine> what do i need to load for a tar file to work
<drcodedd2> IIIEars, is there somthing for linux /
<desrt> the_walrus; yes you have :)
<drcodedd2> that I Can use?
<elmagozizou> #5 desrt , I am trying to do what ure doing with me...I mean that i see your message in red
<desrt> elmagozizou; oh.  that's just notification.
<Computer__Guru> where do i find the shipped-with-hoary kernel config file?
<elmagozizou> I guest is not that way
* Computer__Guru puts it on a timer
<desrt> elmagozizou; it happens because i put your nick at the beginning of the message
<the_walrus> desrt, I've never had a linux box showing this much mem in use, before I installed, my system was showing about 270MB used
<nickrud> Computer__Guru, /boot/config-your-kernel-version
<tritium> Computer__Guru, /boot
<IIIEars> drcodded2 - there must be be sounds like a common request
<Computer__Guru> ty
<Computer__Guru> that's all i wanted to know, heh
<elmagozizou> desrt, like this?
<desrt> the_walrus; well.... it's definitely a good thing :)
<cafuego> the_walrus: Was that via 'free' or via other utils?
<the_walrus> Cool :)
<desrt> elmagozizou; yes.  now you show up in yellow for me
<the_walrus> via /proc/meminfo
<IIIEars> freshmeat.org or sourceforge.org is where to look
<the_walrus> same as I'm lookingat now
<desrt> the_walrus; use 'free'
<drcodedd2> thanx
<ubuntu_phil> can someone help me out with cd burning. cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus is not working and i don't know what else to do (gnomebaker, graveman do not work)
<elmagozizou> desrt; and here?
<the_walrus>              total       used       free
<the_walrus> Mem:        906660     901504       5156
<desrt> elmagozizou; yup
<the_walrus> ahh, the next line makes sens
<the_walrus> e
<elmagozizou> red?
<cafuego> the_walrus: Then my guess is that you previously had buggy vm behaviour.
<desrt> the_walrus; ya.  it's nice.
<elmagozizou> desrt; red?
<desrt> elmagozizou; yellow
<the_walrus> I probably screwed up my kernel compile somehow
<desrt> elmagozizou; it's something that my client does.  you have no control over it
<elmagozizou> ahh ok...
<nickrud> ubuntu_phil, I've given up: I use dd to get a disk if I want to copy it, and use nautilus-cd-burner for writing data. I don't wirte music.
<sizzam> i have two hard drives.   the second gets mounted as /home.  i think my primary drive is going to crash soon. whats the best way to get all that data onto the /home drive and use it as the sole hd?
<desrt> elmagozizou; and likewise, i have no control over what colour your client makes me show up as
<elmagozizou> desrt; ahh ok
<firestorm> Hi. I've installed CUPS in Ubuntu but when I try adding a printer the username/password combo I try doesn't work. I've already typed lppasswd -a root  .. any hints?
<cafuego> the_walrus: Yes, you forgot to enable HIGHMEM 4GB
<desrt> firestorm; the web interface is disabled
<elmagozizou> desrt; thanks for the atention
<nickrud> firestorm, try using system-administration-printing
<desrt> firestorm; you're supposed to use the gnome printer utilities
<cafuego> the_walrus: looks like your kerel didn't find all ram (or do you have integrated vga?)
<nickrud> firestorm, top menu bar
<the_walrus> cafuego, I always wondered what that did
<desrt> firestorm; if you want the web interface back you have to modify the cups config file
<firestorm> nickrud: erm using KDE now....is there a Gnome command from a shell I can type?
<the_walrus> cafuego, I dont have integrated mem, I should have a gig of mem there :/
<cafuego> the_walrus: Without that option you can only access about 986 or so MB ram.
<elmagozizou> desrt; hey are u there?
<firestorm> desrt: I can access http://localhost:631 but just cannot add printers...asks for a username/password which denies me
<cafuego> the_walrus: Then yeah, you need to set HIGHMEM to 4, recompile and reboot.
<elmagozizou> desrt; I have an problem with mplayer
<the_walrus> crap
<elmagozizou> desrt; maybe you can help me...
<desrt> firestorm; gnome-cups-manager
<cafuego> the_walrus: Precompiled ubuntu kernels already have that enabled.
<the_walrus> cafuego, then why do I only have 900MB of ram or so it tells me?
<desrt> the_walrus; 900 exactly?
<desrt> the_walrus; or 890?
<nickrud> firestorm, gnome-cups-manager
<cafuego> the_walrus: You on the -386 installer kernel still?
<the_walrus> cafuego, I just installed, so I'm not sure
<the_walrus> I haven't had a chance to play yet
<desrt> cafuego; the -386 kernels installed by default don't support himem systems (ie: any more than 890 megs of ram)
<cafuego> the_walrus: Then yes. Install a kernel for your cpu and you'll be fine.
<desrt> *er
<desrt> the_walrus rather
* cafuego ruffles desrts hair
<the_walrus> cheers guys
<desrt> cha
* desrt combs his hair, having just had a shower
* billytwowilly puts in his corn rows, having just started listening to rap music
<desrt> elmagozizou; i don't really use mplayer... but ask your question... maybe someone else knows
* billytwowilly ducks
<billytwowilly> what's the mplayer question?
<cafuego> the_walrus: 'apt-cache search linux-image' should give you  alist of kernels to pick from.
<kevin_> well later folks it is time for me to go and have a shower, then head off to bed. Cheers and have a great night!!
<firestorm> nickrud, desrt: excelelnt, been able to add a printer, print a test page with gnome-cups-manager....now, how can I set it up so that I could do the same with CUPS web interface?
<the_walrus> cafuego, thanks, I was just googling that
<desrt> kevin_; cha.
<cafuego> the_walrus: -686 for p2,p3,p4. k7 for athlon.
<desrt> the_walrus; don't install the -image package
<nickrud> firestorm, sudo adduser cupsys shadow, sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart, then go to localhost:631
<elmagozizou> billytwowilly, I have a problem with mplayer, I think with the nvidia configuration
<desrt> install linux-686 or linux-k7 or whatever... it pulls in the correct image package, plus the extra modules you need
<the_walrus> excellent
<billytwowilly> elmagozizou, the nvidia configuration? just use -vo xv
<nickrud> firestorm, after you're done, sudo deluser cupsys shadow, sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart , for security
<the_walrus> 686-smp for p4 with HT?
<billytwowilly> elmagozizou, if that doesn't work than your nvidia card isn't configured properly in x.
<desrt> the_walrus; HT is currently off for security reasons
<the_walrus> oh, i remember reading that
<desrt> you can reenable it by modifying grub config
<Madpilot> hi all... is it possible to update Hoary's version of Screem with the stable version from the Screem website? Screem keeps freezing on me...
<desrt> just add "ht=on" to the commandline
<elmagozizou> billytwowilly, My nvidia card is fine... I couldt run 3ddesktop until i install the nvidia module etc...
<firestorm> nickrud: ok, and what username/password do I use for the htaccess prompt at localhost:631/admin ?
<nickrud> ah
<the_walrus> Thanks desrt
<elmagozizou> billytwowilly, but now mplayer show me an error, and I can play anything
<tritium> firestorm, that's disabled
<desrt> it's only a problem if you don't trust the other users of your machine
<the_walrus> i'm the only user
<billytwowilly> elmagozizou, what error? pm it to me please.
<desrt> do you trust yourself? :)
<nickrud> firestorm, you need a root password to use a web admin tool
<elmagozizou> billytwowilly, let me put the error to you in private
<nickrud> ubotu, tell firestorm about rootsudo
<the_walrus> not really :) every reinstall is because I've broken something
<sproingie> wow, take 2 on openoffice and it still manages to infuriate me
<desrt> the_walrus; take yourself out of the sudoers file, then :)
<desrt> the_walrus; alot harder to break stuff :)
<ugo> JDahl: hey...whats that patch you were talking about for krb5...i think im going to need it
<the_walrus> desrt, where's the fun in that though ;)
<cafuego> Nore to the point, you don't need a web admin tool.
<desrt> the_walrus; the fun is in trying to hax0r your way back in :)
<the_walrus> heh, thats a good point
<firestorm> nickrud: I tried the root username/password but it didn't work
<tritium> firestorm, as I told you, it's disabled
<cafuego> firestorm: There is no root password.
* desrt enjoys a passwordless existance
<cafuego> !root password
<ubotu> Ubuntu has no root password. If sudo or gksu are asking for a password, they mean _your_ password.
<adwait> aloha ppl
<nickrud> heh
<desrt> oh!  awesome idea
<nickrud> several things here: gnome-cups-manager is not as flexible as localhost:631
<JDahl> ugo, you dont need to worry about until everything else is setup... I think the you might need to build your own aklog for authentication to work, but you can setup everything else first and test that you can list directories etc.
<desrt> i should extend my passwordless sudo thing to work with ssh-agent
<desrt> that would rule
<sproingie> how do i convince openoffice to put 1+ in a table cell without it thinking i *really* wanted a right-justified number 1?
<nickrud> two, web admin tools exist, and sudo does not work with them
<Vacendak> Just finished first Ubuntu install. Whats root password?
<desrt> "1+" work?
<desrt> hahahah
<the_walrus> sproingie, its under format, set the cell type to text
<sproingie> desrt: i don't want it in quotes
<desrt> !root password
<ubotu> Ubuntu has no root password. If sudo or gksu are asking for a password, they mean _your_ password.
<tritium> Vacendak, there is none
<imaek> Does anyone know of a manga viewer for linux?
<desrt> that comes in handy :)
<sproingie> desrt: i want it to stop second-guessing me
* sproingie turned off ALL the autoformat stuff, and it STILL does it
<Vacendak> Cool. Thanks
<desrt> sproingie; just thinking maybe the quotes would make it stop second-guessing you :)
<eyda|mon> is there a seperate sources.list for amd64 bit ubuntu? if so where can I find what it is?
<desrt> eyda|mon; do you have amd64 installed?
<Vacendak> Works perfect. Thanks Again
<eyda|mon> desrt: nope, I just swapped mobo and cpu  though
<desrt> eyda|mon; fairly sure it's just the same file...
<ugo> JDahl: well the issue right now is a compilation failure because some kerberos function calls are missing
<firestorm> nickrud, and others: thanks, didn't realise ubuntu was root-passwordless
<nickrud> firestorm, if you really want to use the localhost:631 from the web, then do sudo passwd root , and create a root password
<desrt> my sources.list contains no mention of powerpc
<eyda|mon> desrt: so nothing optimized for 64bit?
<desrt> eyda|mon; it automatically detects your arch and installs accordingly
<ugo> checking for krb5_princ_size... no
<ugo> checking for krb5_principal_get_comp_string... no
<ugo> checking for krb5_524_convert_creds... no
<ugo> checking for krb524_convert_creds_kdc... no
<sproingie> desrt: yes, but it puts it in quotes then
<eyda|mon> desrt: cool
<ugo> apparently those are the culprints
<sproingie> fuck it.  word works under wine
<desrt> eyda|mon; or, rather, apt just knows
<eyda|mon> desrt: what does your uname -a say?
<chaps0063> bob2: hey bob, you there?
<desrt> eyda|mon; which box?
<bob2> chaps0063: ?
<eyda|mon> desrt: uname -m actually. on your ppc ?
<sproingie> maybe kword won't try to be too smart for me
<tritium> nickrud, does that work for you?
<ugo> JDahl: i did a compile and noticed the errors were as a result...thing is i need kerberos because andrew afs works with it...
<firestorm> nickrud: If I've sudo passwd root then how can I later undo it to disable root login?
<desrt> eyda|mon; ppc for one, ppc64 for the other
<JDahl> ugo, hmm... that's not what I was thinking of. But you were able to build it before, right? just with a different prefix...
<chaps0063> bob2: I've decided, I'm just going to format, the apache error was too weird, I was just getting started on this install anyways..
<Madpilot> sproingie: lead your cell with a single quote -- ' -- and it'll treat it as a pure text string.
<ugo> JDahl: yeah...it built alright...
<Madpilot> I use it to keep OO from fscking with my date formats...
<bob2> chaps0063: that seems like rather massive overkill
<eyda|mon> desrt: apt might be using the info from uname -m ... or some other kernel info. Maybe all I need to do is up the kernel.
<nickrud> tritium, yes, I actually use it mostly so I can pick the name of my printers, and not be limited to gnome-cups-manager's names
<desrt> eyda|mon; i really don't know.  i think it might just be built-in to apt
<tritium> nickrud, cool
<firestorm> nickrud: sorry, found it in RootSudo wiki :)
<sproingie> Madpilot: it keeps the single quote
<chaps0063> bob2: I come from a long time of using windows...lol, formatting is no problem!
<desrt> eyda|mon; my ppc64 mac has a ppc64 kernel on it, and apt still knows to download powerpc packages
<Madpilot> sproingie: really? what else is in the cell?
<ugo> JDahl: but i have to specifically enable kerberos during the config...
<sproingie> Madpilot: i entered '1+, and the cell now contains '1+
<chaps0063> bob2: I was used to formatting every two weeks.
<chaps0063> lol
<sproingie> Madpilot: i want it to contain 1+
<ugo> JDahl: ./configure-libafs --with-linux-kernel-header=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5 --with-krb5 --prefix=/usr/local/ --exec-prefix=/usr/local/
<desrt> Linux velocity.desrt.ca 2.6.12-3-powerpc64-smp #1 SMP Tue Jun 28 15:17:11 UTC 2005 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<sproingie> Madpilot: i have similar issues with 2/
<desrt> ^^ downloads powerpc
<Madpilot> sproingie: have you asked on #openoffice.org?
<sproingie> Madpilot: ah, that's the channel name
<ugo> JDahl: somedays you gotta love this os....
* sproingie tried #openoffice, and it doesn't even forward
<JDahl> ugo, I am not sure, but I dont think I used --with-krb5 when I built it, and maybe it doesnt matter for the client - I definitely matters for the server
<JDahl> it matters for the server...
<Madpilot> sproingie: on my Hoary install of OO, entering '1+ in a cell displays 1+ in the cell...
<desrt> Madpilot; spreadsheet or wordprocessor?
<eyda|mon> desrt: well, ppc64 is still powerpc so I'm not surprised
<Madpilot> sproingie: spreadsheet
<desrt> eyda|mon; amd64 is still 386...
<JDahl> ugo, and yes, afs is way to complicated to use on linux - I dont what happened; it wasnt always this hard
<desrt> Madpilot; i think he wants it for a table in the wordprocessor
<chaps0063> so bob2, would you recommend apache2 or apache on this next install?
<sproingie> Madpilot: it leaves the single quote in in the word proc
<Madpilot> desrt: ah, different prob. haven't used tables in OO Text yet
<firestorm> One thing I have noticed is that general users can't really select COLOUR or B&W when printing. Seems as though admin enables one or the other from admin tools. Any userspace workaround?
* desrt avoids OO entirely
<bob2> chaps0063: apache2
<eyda|mon> desrt: no. uname -m shows amd64 for those who have it.
<sproingie> desrt: smart
<eyda|mon> desrt: not i686
<chaps0063> bob2: ok, and what would be the proper command for apache2, php, mysql to install.
<desrt> eyda|mon; and uname -m shows ppc64 for me
<desrt> not ppc
<chaps0063> and DAMN there is a good ass storm coming.
<sproingie> desrt: i used to prefer abiword ... back in the day when it wasn't crashy as hell
<desrt> Linux velocity.desrt.ca 2.6.12-3-powerpc64-smp #1 SMP Tue Jun 28 15:17:11 UTC 2005 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<eyda|mon> desrt: I think apt would be clever enough to deduce that to be ppc tho :P
<eyda|mon> not that far off
<tritium> firestorm, can you setup separate printers, one b&w and one color?
<desrt> sproingie; ya.. abiword has some stability issues... it's getting better again lately, though
<ugo> JDahl: do you use kerberos?
<desrt> eyda|mon; i seriously think it's just built-in
<bob2> chaps0063: as I gave you earlier
<chaps0063> bob2: ok..is it possible we could revisit that command as I did not save it?
<eyda|mon> desrt: how would it know what packages to download if there's no indication that you have a ppc? It has to guess it somehow, right? uname -m seems reasonable enough
<desrt> eyda|mon; no mention of 'uname' in the source of apt, except in the autoconf stuff
<eyda|mon> desrt: well, /proc/cpuinfo then
<desrt> eyda|mon; because apt is a powerpc binary
<bob2> chaps0063: sudo aptitude install mysql-server php4-mysql apache2 libapache2-mod-php4
<desrt> it's a chicken-and-egg t hing
<desrt> and you wouldn't use /proc/cpuinfo
<bob2> chaps0063: I assume; you never did say what you meant by "mysql".
<firestorm> tritium: good idea
<desrt> eyda|mon; apt knows to download for powerpc because apt itself is for powerpc
<chaps0063> bob2: php and mysql.
<eyda|mon> desrt: so you're theorizing there's no way to convert a 32-bit installation to a 64-bit?
<bob2> chaps0063: I don't know what that means.
<firestorm> tritium: and is it possible for users to get a nice print dialog instead of manually typing in 'lpr -P<printername> or something similar with lp or mpage?
<chaps0063> bob2: to use php to query mysql
<desrt> eyda|mon; more or less
<chaps0063> so yeah, the php4-mysql I'm assuming is correct.
<bob2> chaps0063: then php4-mysql
<desrt> eyda|mon; think about it... it would be a fairly impossible process
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<desrt> eyda|mon; you'd have to simultaneously swap the libc and all of the applications
<JDahl> ugo, as long as the client uses the correct protocol it should be fine... it shouldn't matter if you build it using heimdal or kerberos. I think I used Kerberos for a server I built on Debian/Sarge kernel 2.4, but I managed to build a 2.6 client also, but I dont remember if I used kerberos... I am looking at Debian docs right now
<Madpilot> chaps0063: sorry, haven't been following, but have you seen the link ubotu just posted?
<desrt> eyda|mon; not to mention the kernel (somehow)
<tritium> firestorm, only from applications that use the gnome cups interface, as far as I'm aware (excluding kde apps, which I don't know about)
<eyda|mon> desrt: maybe apt looks at the kernel header files when it's being built
<ugo> JDahl: paste url pls
<r0d> what linux header files do i use w/ the amd64 chip?
<chaps0063> Madpilot: yes.
<desrt> eyda|mon; no.  ./configure calls uname during building
<chaps0063> Madpilot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<desrt> eyda|mon; fairly sure that's how it gets it
<eyda|mon> desrt: fair enough
<eyda|mon> sounds plausible
<firestorm> tritium: and finally...using gnome-cups-manager means it automatically names my printer queue and I can't seem to change it...any hints?
<tritium> firestorm, no, nickrud was just commenting on that earlier
<ksmurf> Damn Gnome install didn't go well
<firestorm> tritium: ah thanks
<eyda|mon> I'll have to reinstall then
<eyda|mon> sucks
<chaps0063> Madpilot: nice..thanks.
<ksmurf> It won't start
<desrt> eyda|mon; the process, if it was possible, would be extremely painful
<Tattoo> im in desperate need of help
<Madpilot> chaps0063: np. sounds like that's what you need?
<dapimp53> OMG this is so nice now that my wireless works
<dapimp53> LOL
<desrt> eyda|mon; so you'd want to reinstall anyway :)
<chaps0063> Madpilot: yeah, sure does..
<dapimp53> My last thing I have is my sound. I need to get my sound to work
<eyda|mon> desrt: update apt to get 64-bit packages, then upgrade the kernel. Doesn't sound too bad?
<chaps0063> Madpilot: had one to many, and the fact that I never heard of LAMP.
<Tattoo> i have a ubuntu live cd...need to make a module or something...to conect to the internet....so if anyone can help me..please say so.
<Tattoo> for my driver
<desrt> eyda|mon; you can't have 64bit packages installed with a 32bit kernel
<desrt> nothing would work
<desrt> so you'd have to do the kernel first
<eyda|mon> desrt: fine. that's not too hard either :P
<desrt> eyda|mon; but you can't have 64bit programs with 32bit libs... so you'd have to do libs first
<desrt> eyda|mon; but you can't have 64bit libs with 32bit programs... so you'd have to do programs first
<Madpilot> chaps0063: neither had I a few weeks ago, but it's the 'standard' server setup. I'm running it on my box right now, behind firestarter so it's not publicly accessible...
<eyda|mon> heh
<desrt> eyda|mon; and now you've got trouble
<B-L> anyone know how i can set to use kdm instead of gdm?
<tritium> eyda|mon, you can have a 64 bit install, and a 32 bit install in a chroot
<chaps0063> Madpilot: well I want this as a "testing" on my laptop for when I am away from the net to develop sites.
<eyda|mon> ok, I'm convinced just to reinstall :P
<tritium> B-L, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" (using gdm also works), and select kdm
<desrt> :)
<tfort> gah.. anyone here play wow at all?
<delltony> tritium, figured out my overheat problem it was the obvious
<tritium> delltony, what was it?
<desrt> world of warcrack?
<tfort> i'm having a new issue with the 1.6 patch randomly freezing, hehe
<delltony> well kinda obvious i should say
<tfort> desrt,yes, and i need my fi
<tfort> fix
<desrt> freak
<Tattoo> HELLO
<ses|> ubuntu with kde?
<Madpilot> chaps0063: that's what mine is for. want to learn PHP, for the heck of it
<delltony> i took out my fans and went holy bork
<desrt> #ubuntu isn't for crack addicts :P
<B-L> thx
<tfort> haha
<desrt> ses|; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<delltony> the inside was like the lint guard from a dryer
<Tattoo> grrr
<Tattoo> SOMEONE HELP ME
<chaps0063> Madpilot: well I do a bit of web design, www.bredinger.com is my home page, basically I just have a blog and such ATM.
<tritium> delltony, hah
<ses|> thanks
<fortysixand2> yeah, yelling will help
<delltony> i pealed it off and wala  temp is 45
<Tattoo> sorry
<Tattoo> kinda frustrated
<fortysixand2> :p
<ses|> thanks
<chaps0063> Madpilot: as my site's bandwdith usage goes through the roof cause a link was posted...lol.
<desrt> Tattoo; uh
<fortysixand2> Tattoo:  what;'s up?
<nickrud> firestorm, I had to walk away for a while, have you got your printer queue set up the way you want it?
<delltony> fans were workking but couldn't do nothing i should have known
<desrt> Tattoo; i don't think you've actually asked any questions yet
<Tattoo> i need help installing a 'module'
<Tattoo> yes i did
<JDahl> ugo, this is a very old link: http://www.debianplanet.org/node.php?id=816. The debian docs are /usr/share/doc/libopenafs-doc, but then you have to install their old AFS version. As I recall those old docs recommends using Kerberos, but maybe you should try to build it with --with-krb5 and see what happens
<tritium> Tattoo, you need to ask a more specific question than "make a module or something"
<fortysixand2> ok, which one?
<Tattoo> i have a ubuntu live cd...need to make a module or something...to conect to the internet....so if anyone can help me..please say so.
<Tattoo> yea
<desrt> Tattoo; so good job at getting frustrated for people not answering your non-existant question
<Tattoo> some guys said
<Tattoo> guy
<delltony> glad it fixed though i was beinginig to crank out the tools and start doing laptop repair man
<delltony> haha
<Tattoo> said that its not a driver
<Tattoo> i gotta install a driver for my antenna
<Madpilot> chaps0063: I should add a bit more to ubotu's LAMP link, so ppl know why it's being posted...!
<Tattoo> to connect to another computer for internet access
<emX> Tattoo: you have a wireless card?
<Tattoo> no
<Tattoo> my antenna plugs into a usb port
<dravine> el crapola!
<desrt> that's wireless.
<Tattoo> i know
<delltony> oh but i did learn some cool stuff in the making of figuring it out, i learned how to manual scale the processor with cpu govenor and setstep
<firestorm> nickrud: yup got it now...had to use CUPS so that I could give it a sane name though :)  And added 2 entries, one for b+w, another for colour...thansk for your perserverence!
<tritium> delltony, I'm glad you found out the problem
<desrt> Tattoo; do you know what kind of card it is?
<chaps0063> Madpilot: yes, I had no clue what LAMP was, I thought it was something I lit when it was dark ;-)
<fortysixand2> what card is it?
<Tattoo> its not a card
<fortysixand2> oops, too slow
<desrt> Tattoo; ...
<dravine> what chipset
<dravine> tat?
<Tattoo> its a usb port
<Tattoo> dunno
<desrt> Tattoo; still a wireless card
<nickrud> firestorm, np
<desrt> Tattoo; what brand?
<Tattoo> i dont know
<delltony> yeah me too thanks for your help and the rest of you that tried
<Tattoo> agere
<fortysixand2> what product is it?  model number, manufacturer, etc?
<Tattoo> umm
<Tattoo> Agere
<Tattoo> i dont have the model number
<Tattoo> i have a serial number
<emX> Tattoo: that might help
<Tattoo> its:
<dapimp53> I have a Realtec sound card and I can't seem to get it to work in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<desrt> agere isn't mentioned on the wireless page
<delltony> tritium, 53C is about normal correct?
<Tattoo> 02UT31414673
<glick> its saturday night for godsakes why dont you people go out or something?
<weis> dapimp53, is it AC97?
<dapimp53> desrt: are you having problems with your wireless network?
<desrt> Tattoo; when the card plugged in, do 'lsusb'
<desrt> dapimp53; not really
<Tattoo> WTF
<Tattoo> oops
<nickrud> I'm at work, what about you, glick :)
<dapimp53> its alC250
<Tattoo> caps
<chaps0063> glick: I have about 5-6 beers down now...is that good enough, lol.
<fortysixand2> glick: I prefer reading and learning to "going out"
<desrt> Tattoo; does one of those look like a wireless card?
<glick> nickrud, i just rode the bull
<Tattoo> desrt, can i PM you
<desrt> Tattoo; no
<Tattoo> gdit
<weis> try loading the i810 audio driver
<tritium> delltony, I believe so
<Tattoo> there too much commotion
<nickrud> how many times did you get thrown :)
<weis> that's worked for me in the past with onboard AC97 audio
<emX> Tattoo: it's better to resolve these issues in the channel so that other folks can see the answer
<dapimp53> weis: how do I do that?
<Tattoo> umm
<JDahl> ugo, that's without --with-krb5, of course
<Tattoo> how
<desrt> emX; represent.
<desrt> :)
<Tattoo> because 2390487923 peple are talking at once
<Tattoo> and i cant even get the answer
<glick> heh riding the bull is when your doing a chick you slap her ass and tell her her sister was better, and hang on
<weis> you could modprobe -i snd_i810
<weis> I think that's the right module
<delltony> wow i feel like i have a new pc again haha
<desrt> Tattoo; did you do lsusb yet?
<Tattoo> no
<Tattoo> i dont know how
<emX> Tattoo: just be patient -- there are people that want to help; it takes a little time, though
<Tattoo> im new
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<desrt> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<desrt> do you know how to get to a terminal?
<Tattoo> lol
<Tattoo> yea
<desrt> do lsusb in there
<Tattoo> and then?
<tritium> glick, please, enough of that
<useruser> how do i find out what verion of ubuntu I'm running?
<desrt> look to see if one looks like your network card
<glick> haha
<dapimp53> weis: FATAL: Module snd_i810 not found.
<Madpilot> chaps0063: just revised ubotu's LAMP entry. better now, I think!
<Tattoo> well ill have to brb
<Tattoo> cuz i gotta restart and run the live CD
<desrt> oh.
<Tattoo> just type lsusb ?
<tritium> useruser, lsb_release -a
<desrt> for what it's worth....
<glick> computers are ok, but you cant comb your fingers through their hair
<emX> Tattoo: yeah
<chaps0063> Madpilot: sounds better...
<desrt> i doubt you'll get this card to work
<Tattoo> dude
<Tattoo> would you please listen
<delltony> hey tritium you know if they have fixed the last -d bug yet?
<Computer__Guru> i didnt mean to do that
<Tattoo> i need a driver!!
<Tattoo> for the antenna
<desrt> Tattoo; one might not exist.
<Computer__Guru> compiling a kernel is so phun
<chaps0063> Madpilot: I never even heard of it as lamp before.
<Tattoo> hold on
<tritium> delltony, I'm not sure, sorry
<Tattoo> yo
<desrt> Tattoo; in fact, one probably doesn't
<Tattoo> yes
<emX> Tattoo: lsusb will give us more information about your wireless device
<Tattoo> on the CD
<Tattoo> if you explore it
<ugo> JDahl: looks like all the files get installed in /usr/local/ alright
<Tattoo> it has a driver folder with linux and tells you what to do
<Tattoo> except i dont understand it
<delltony> its fine but my question is this it is infact a bug and not some russian dude trying to access me right?
<desrt> oh.  interesting.
<useruser> tritium: thanks. seems I'm running warty - should I upgrade as for debian, change sources.list and then dist-upgrade to hoary (?)
<desrt> ok.  that's good information.
<glick> damn i gotta crap load of mp3 files i gotta sort
<glick> itll take me hours :(
<Tattoo> thats why i wanna pm
<Tattoo> to tell you waht it says
<ugo> JDahl: but not in openafs under that directory rather in /usr/local/bin and so on
<desrt> you can just say here
<pax> that lamp kiwi is a mess.
<Tattoo> no
<Tattoo> its long
<chaps0063> Madpilot: you recommended bluefish to me right?
<weis> try ac97_codec instead of i810
<desrt> then use a pastebin
<Tattoo> oh
<Tattoo> okay
<emX> Tattoo: can you paste it in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<emX> ?
<tritium> useruser, yes
<fortysixand2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fortysixand2> oops, too late again!
<emX> fortysixand2: ;-)
<dapimp53> weis: no error... Let me check to see if it work
<fortysixand2> me = teh slow  :-(
<hait> hi, i need a direct conect client, please
<emX> hait: apt-cache search dcc
<Tattoo> d
<emX> hait: on the command line...
<Tattoo> here is the installation instructions:
<Tattoo> http://pastebin.com/314815
<Madpilot> chaps0063: I think so. sometime this morning?
<hait> okm thks
<chaps0063> Madpilot: depends where you are...
<Madpilot> chaps0063: install Screem too
<hait> and a graphic client?
<JDahl> ugo, that's mildly annoying, but ok... google abit on how to create the cache and populate /etc/openafs. There your school probably provides most of the info (cells etc)
<chaps0063> Madpilot: Ahhhhhhhhhhh! ;-)
<desrt> ah.  wavelan card
<Tattoo> eh?
<Madpilot> chaps0063: heh. OK, about 12.5hrs ago, then... :)
<emX> hait: dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
<chaps0063> Madpilot: it wasnt that long, where are you located?
<useruser> tritium: thanks
<desrt> Tattoo; holy crap this is involved
<Tattoo> desrt, so what?
<Tattoo> yea i know
<Tattoo> i have know idea what to do
<Vacendak> I've been running ubuntu for about 15 minutes now  and it is really slick but I can't understand the root password system. What are the advantages over the traditional *nix way?
<tritium> useruser, :)
<fortysixand2> if it's a usb thing, why do you need pcmcia sources?
<chaps0063> Madpilot: with the LAMP wiki, is it not required to uncomment anything in httpd.conf for php usage?
<tritium> Vacendak, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Tattoo> no idea
<Madpilot> chaps0063: BC, Canada. Pacific timezone. it must have been around 0930 my time, it's now 2210 local...
<fortysixand2> seems odd to me
<Tattoo> yo
<Tattoo> do you just want me to go to the terminal and type lsusb
<desrt> Tattoo; the fact that you can't be in ubuntu and on IRC at the same time makes this almost impossible
<hait> emX: yeah, i know but dcgui client is bad...
<desrt> Tattoo; no.  we know what type of card you have now, from the docs
<Madpilot> chaps0063: I don't think so. I didn't change anything,and PHP runs on my machine...
<Tattoo> umm
<emX> emX: how so?
<Tattoo> im on windows right now
<Tattoo> i know
<emX> hait: how so?
<Tattoo> ill have to restart with the cd in
<ugo> JDahl: sure...
<desrt> lemme see if i can make some sense of this documentation
<dapimp53> weis: nope no sound
<Tattoo> wait
<Tattoo> thats not all of it
<Tattoo> do you need all of it?
<chaps0063> Madpilot: ok, I will follow it to a T and let you know how it turns out
<Tattoo> the system requirements and all that?
<weis> dapimp53, did you get a mixer set up too?
<dapimp53> no
<weis> I think it's MAKEDEV mixer under /dev
<emX> Vacendak: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<weis> but that could be way oldskool
<bob2> you shouldn't ever need MAKEDEV on ubuntu
<chaps0063> Madpilot: gotta love cable internet, 510KB/s
<desrt> Tattoo; does the driver work on 2.6?
<hait> i'm use wulfor rigth now... but this is unestable
<desrt> Tattoo; from what i'm seeing here, it's for linux 2.4
<Tattoo> what is 2.6
<desrt> Tattoo; that's probably trouble
<Tattoo> *sigh*
<Madpilot> chaps0063: not sure how the dailup ppl manage w/ Linux... or at all, really... :)
<desrt> Tattoo; the version of linux you have
* nickrud thinks about /etc/udev, and cringes
<Vacendak> Thanks. makes sense. I am very impressed
<Tattoo> so im not going to be able to run linux am i?
<Tattoo> well
<desrt> Tattoo; definitely not very easily
<Tattoo> with intenrent access
<Tattoo> typos
<dapimp53> Says it doesnt know how to make device "mixer"
<chaps0063> Madpilot: no clue...it must be ashame, my girlfriend is still on AOL...
<emX> Vacendak: i like it alot, too; i administer solaris and debian boxes, too; i've come to prefer sudo
<weis> dapimp53, doesn't www.viaarena.com have some linux drivers for your sound?
<desrt> Tattoo; i guess it doesn't just detect it when you boot up with it plugged in?
<chaps0063> Madpilot: its terrible when I'm at her house..
<Tattoo> eh
<Tattoo> i guess not
<useruser> hm. I'm trying to upgrade from warty to hoary, but dist-upgrade is holding lots of packages back. there seem to be lots of unsatisfied dependencies according to aptitude. is this usual?
<emX> Tattoo: other wireless devices are rather inexpensive...
<desrt> :(
<Tattoo> im not buying anything
<chaps0063> unfortunately, my modem doesnt work in linux, so I can't use my dialup account.
<Tattoo> brb
<Tattoo> ima just go do that lsusb
<Tattoo> would that help at all?
<Vacendak> I am a Suse guy but I am loving this
<desrt> not really
<Tattoo> grr
<Tattoo> what do i need to do?
<desrt> we already know it's a wavelan
<the_walrus> whats a normal transfer rate for an ATA100 HD?
<fortysixand2> does that live cd contain the wavelan modules?  Couldn't he/she just "modprobe wavelan_cs"?
<Tattoo> me?
<fortysixand2> yeah
<Tattoo> <-- dude
<emX> Vacendak: suse is nice, too; i'm quite a fan of the Debian-eque linuxes, though
<Tattoo> and how do i know if i have wavelan mods
<fortysixand2> ok, he then :)
<tritium> Tattoo, try "modinfo wavelan_cs"
<Tattoo> how can i find out
<Tattoo> hmm
<Tattoo> ill brb
<Tattoo> gotta restart now =(
<fortysixand2> when it's plugged in, what does lsmod give
<Tattoo> rofl
<Tattoo> i dont know
<emX> ??
<nickrud> the_walrus, I seem to get about 40MB/sec on my disks, your milage may vary
<Tattoo> hold on a second
<tritium> Tattoo, wait.  That just tells you info about the module.
<Tattoo> ill brb
<jcapote> has anyone in here used suse?
<Tattoo> so
<Tattoo> what do i need to do?
<Vacendak> emx: Think this is a going to be my distro of choice
<tritium> Tattoo, just so you know.  lsmod to load it
<nickrud> jcapote, well, about 5 years ago :)
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys. I updated to hoary from warty and now all my stuff is in english. How do I change my Locale?
<jcapote> I wanted someone to give me a comparison between ubuntu and suse 9.3
<desrt> tritium; ?
<fortysixand2> lmod doesn't load, does it?   thought modprobe did
<fortysixand2> lsmod, I mean
<Tattoo> hey
<tritium> desrt, oops, modprobe ;)
<tritium> thanks for catching taht
<emX> fortysixand2: yeah, modprove does.
<desrt> tritium; np :P
<tritium> Tattoo, I'm out of my mind ;)
<Tattoo> wait
<Tattoo> listen:
<emX> s/modprove/modprobe
<Tattoo> To unpack the Linux PCMCIA package, copy it to the
<Tattoo>        current working directory and type:
<Tattoo>        % tar xzvf pcmcia-cs-3.1.29.tar.gz
<Tattoo> how do i do that
<desrt> Tattoo; while you're out picking up your new network card, grab some valium
<emX> Vacendak: i've also been getting into the *BSDs of late -- especially OpenBSD.
<fortysixand2> I don't think you don't need to do that, since it's USB
<Tattoo> sigh
<Tattoo> then what!
<ksmurf> Ok when I try to log into my new install I am kicked out of the session right away with an error about not being able to create a ~/.gnome dir.  What does this mean?
* desrt tries the latest atheros cvs
<ugo> JDahl: hmm...do you know of any issues with reiserfs?
<Tattoo> how do i change directorys in a terminal
<desrt> i should take the BSD hal for a spin
<emX> ksmurf: do you have write permissions in your home directory
<nickrud> Tattoo, if you think you need to compile the pcmcia stuff yourself, take a deap breath, and rethink
<desrt> Tattoo; cd
<Tattoo> cd what
<Tattoo> like
<desrt> cd newdirectory
<ksmurf> emX how should I check?
<useruser> for example, I can't upgrade mozilla-firefox because of     --- libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) (UNAVAILABLE)
<Tattoo> if i wanted to go to a director on my desktop named mole
<useruser> what's that all about?
<desrt> cd Desktop/mole
<Tattoo> hmm
<JDahl> ugo, no.. what issues would that be?
<Tattoo> well what do i need to do?
<emX> ksmurf: 'ls -l /path/to/homedirectory'; probably 'ls -l /home/ksmurf'
<thr1ce> netBSD =] 
<holycow> useruser, running breezy?
<nickrud> useruser, something is wrong with /etc/apt/sources.list
<holycow> or using a non ubuntu repository?
<desrt> emX; ~
<ksmurf> emX not on this box but on my wifes
<Vacendak> emX: played with the BSDs, don't like the naming conventions but can't beat the security of OPENBSD even if the lead developer talks trash about linux.
<ksmurf> emX i'll check
<Tattoo> well what do i need to do?
<emX> desrt: ;-)
<La_PaRCa> Hey, I just updated from hoary to warty, and I had everything in spanish before. How come everything is in english now?
<emX> desrt: didn't assume it was his user.
<La_PaRCa> Where can I change my gnome locale?
<useruser> nickrud: probably - I have hoary universe multiverse and hoary-security main restricted
<useruser> nickrud: should there be more?
* Tattoo breaks down and cries
<Tattoo> i want linux on this computer so bad its not funny
<desrt> wow
<chaps0063> Madpilot: working on LAMP now..
<desrt> madwifi is well-maintained
* tritium comforts Tattoo and points out "the plane, the plane!" is in the sky
* emX sends tatoo $30USD for a new wireless card
<benplaut> wait... i missed something... what was the problem?
<fortysixand2> rofl @ tritium
<Tattoo> grr
<Tattoo> yo
<benplaut> ohhh
<Tattoo> is there ANYTHING i can do withouth having to buy something
<benplaut> wireless trouble
<Tattoo> yes
<Tattoo> i hate this stupid crap
<benplaut> probably not
<Tattoo> if my bitch mom would get cable
<jcapote> does ubuntu have an easy way to manage the changing of wireless networks
<emX> Tattoo: sheesh...
<jcapote> like say you have a static ip at home but at a friends house you use dhcp
<useruser> holycow: no, trying to upgrade warty to hoary
<benplaut> try GTKwifi
<Tattoo> i need to install the driver
<desrt> Tattoo; seriously... valium would help a lot
<aru> Tattoo: maybe you should get a job and buy your own cable
<tritium> Tattoo, calm down, man.  No need to talk about your own mom that way.
<Tattoo> <--- is 15
<nickrud> useruser, I recommend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles, the more organized version.
<benplaut> <--- is 13
<Tattoo> cant get a job
<desrt> Tattoo; we'd never have guessed
<aru> ok, maybe you should get a paper route
<emX> Tattoo: assuming you're in the US, you are legally employable.
<Tattoo> okay
<Tattoo> no sir
<emX> YMMV in other countries...
<ugo> JDahl: i just read something wrt locking
<tritium> fortysixand2, no wonder he didn't get the Fantasy Island reference ;)
<Tattoo> im not
<Tattoo> because i havent a way back and forth
<benplaut> Tattoo: clean spyware/adware/virii from Windows computers ;)
<ugo> JDahl: just asking if you had some preknowlesge
<Tattoo> my mother works
<benplaut> that's what i do :)
<Tattoo> and we only have one car
<fortysixand2> can you take the card back and get a new one?
<Tattoo> okay
<Tattoo> get back on the subject
<Tattoo> no
<Tattoo> its not a card!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thr1ce> it is a card
<emX> Tattoo: s/card/device
<benplaut> what is it?
<desrt> Tattoo; it is.
<fortysixand2> ok, forget it
<emX> benplaut: wireless usb
<Tattoo> its a fucking usb port thats been in this bitch for 8 years
<aru> Tattoo: come into #ubuntu-offtopic so we can discuss you getting a job :)
<desrt> "wireless card" == something that does wifi that's not a base station
<emX> desrt: :-)
<fortysixand2> I quit
<Zerboxx> Tattoo: It's a usb wireless device?
<Tattoo> i guess
<tritium> Tattoo, please tone down the language, and calm down a bit as we try to assist you
<Tattoo> all i know is
<desrt> fortysixand2; wise. :)
<Tattoo> i plug it into a usb port...and it works
<La_PaRCa> Where can I change my gnome locale?
<desrt> La_PaRCa; from the login screen
<benplaut> you can pick up a PCI (or maybe USB) card for... $20
<Zerboxx> Tattoo: What is name of the brand, and the model number
<desrt> La_PaRCa; just pick a different language
<Tattoo> *sigh*
<Computer__Guru> make modules is taking a quick minute
<Tattoo> IM NOT BUYING NOTHING
<La_PaRCa> desrt, its not working.
<desrt> :(
<benplaut> OK, then you won't have internet
<desrt> La_PaRCa; what language?
<Tattoo> no
<Tattoo> there is a way
<Zerboxx> Tattoo: What is name of the brand, and the model number
<Tattoo> without buying something
<La_PaRCa> desrt, spanish
<Tattoo> i dont know the model number
<Tattoo> i know the serial number
<desrt> La_PaRCa; did you install language-pack-es ?
<Computer__Guru> name brans?
<emX> Tattoo: there is a way, but it's going to require a good deal of familiarity with linux
<tritium> And more patience than you're showing
<Tattoo> and the brand is Agere Systems
<desrt> La_PaRCa; better question, i guess... did you pick spanish as your language during the installer?
<Computer__Guru> since when did manufacturers start monopolizing the pc market?
<emX> Tattoo: we can only help you so much;
<Tattoo> eh
<emX> Tattoo: we'd like to help, though.
<La_PaRCa> desrt, um, its not there for some reason. used to be there before the update. go figure.
<chaps0063> I followed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary, where is httpd.conf?
<Tattoo> apparently not
<mgcross> question: I have a number of full DVDs that I dumped to my HD before comming to Korea...how the heck do I play them as a dvd...not just the individual tracks, one at a time? WHere are the menues?
<desrt> La_PaRCa; did you move to breezy?
<Tattoo> i've been here for half an hour
<benplaut> emX: hate to be a pessimest, but after 3 months struggling with my first card (and learning tons about linux in the process), i ended up buying a new card. sometimes it... just plain doesn't work
<Computer__Guru> in /etc/apache/
<Tattoo> and all you do is bitch at me
<Computer__Guru> i think heh
<nickrud> Tattoo, a whole half hour :)
<La_PaRCa> desrt, nope, from warty to hoary. needless to say it didnt go completely smooth
<useruser> nickrud: thanks, that did the trick
<emX> benplaut: i've been there, too; wireless is rough.
<desrt> La_PaRCa; try apt-get install language-pack-es language-support-es
<benplaut> emX: i'm still there :)
<desrt> La_PaRCa; maybe the files got lost in the upgrade or something
<emX> benplaut: me too.
<benplaut> stupid old version of wireless-tools...
<emX> benplaut: and with all sorts of wireless to boot.
<La_PaRCa> desrt, yeah. lots of stuff got lost for some reason or other, not sure.
<Tattoo> this totally sucks
<tritium> Tattoo, we've been trying to help you.  No need to insult those who have helped you.
<Tattoo> no one has helped me because the thing still isnt working
<fortysixand2> I bet a reboot, insert the DEVICE, and type "modprobe wavelan_cs" would work
<emX> Tattoo: it's very difficult to support wireless hardware; lots of manufacturers insist on keeping their specs closed.
<tritium> Tattoo, yes, several have tried.
<nickrud> Tattoo, maybe if you can do a bit of work, like getting us the exact model of the thing you want to work
<benplaut> Tattoo: first of all, it's not definate that someone even knows what to do... and a half hour isn't alot. i've been in this channel all day :)
<Tattoo> 'tried'
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@r12h6.dixie-net.com]  by tritium
<La_PaRCa> desrt, might have something to do with me not having enough space with the partition to cache all the packages for the dist-upgrade :P
<desrt> tritium; is that like a selective +m?
<fortysixand2> whose IP could that be?
<desrt> La_PaRCa; oh man.  i ran out of space during a dist-upgrade once... it wasn't happy.
<dbw> desrt: yes
<emX> heh
<tritium> desrt, it's ot quiet
<desrt> dbw; sweet.
<tritium> to
<Computer__Guru> seriously, though, for a channel with 400 people in it, i think service is pretty fuckin zippy - especially considering nobody gets paid to do this
<emX> Computer__Guru: definitely.
<La_PaRCa> desrt, I know that now. not making that mistake again.
<desrt> that kid has some serious issues
<chaps0063> if I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary, where is my httpd.conf
<fortysixand2> no kidding, it's not like we HAVE to be here and help
<desrt> La_PaRCa; so were the packages installed already or are they installing now?
<fortysixand2> I do it because I like Linux and helping people use it
<emX> Computer__Guru: it's probably not the ideal environment for everyone, though; still, it works surprisingly well
<benplaut> well, that's the end of Tattoo
<La_PaRCa> desrt, downloading as we speak. Thanks a lot.
<nickrud> for a while, anyway
<emX> benplaut: and i thought they were permanent...
<benplaut> i doubt we'll see him/her again under that name
<fortysixand2> I bet if he would have modprobed for wavelan_cs, it would work
<desrt> La_PaRCa; i only hope it works :)
<benplaut> emX: true... true...
<benplaut> bye everyone :)
<fortysixand2> bye
<tritium> goodnight benplaut
<Computer__Guru> i gotta say i see a hell of a lot more help being served up in this channel than the 'support' channels/rooms of any other dist ive ever been in
<Madpilot> chaps0063: Places --> Search for Files...
<emX> or goodmonring
<Computer__Guru> and ive been in my share
* benplaut goes to eat dinner
<La_PaRCa> This chan kicks ass, if you dont mind me saying so
<tritium> Computer__Guru, glad to heat it :)
<chaps0063> Madpilot: no files found
<tritium> hear even
<Vacendak> Been here 30 minutes and I have to say BEST IRC CHANNEL EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Madpilot> chaps0063: switch the filefinder to "Filesystem",
<ugo> JDahl: so where can i get the debian scripts you mentioned?
<tritium> La_PaRCa, Vacendak :)
<Madpilot> chaps0063: my httpd.conf is in /etc/apache2
<chaps0063> Madpilot: did, no luck
<ugo> JDahl: lots of happy ubuntu users eh?
<chaps0063> Madpilot:  yeah, but I can't control anything there.
<chaps0063> Madpilot: I wanted to be able to changed my documentroot
<mgcross> any takers on what I need to do to play ripped dvds with titles etc...*think* I've installed all the support I need...
<yahalom> how do i reinstall something with apt-get?
<nickrud> I'd laugh, except that tritium has earned his bows ;)
<desrt> hmm
<Vantage__> yahalom: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<mgcross> and yes, I've been reading man pages...
<desrt> the perma-hard-locks that used to be caused by the old atheros driver appear to have turned into half-second mini-studders
<ksmurf> emX u rock... I got it changed
<desrt> i'll take it!
<Madpilot> chaps0063: in a terminal, open gedit with sudo. can't recall the exact command... somene else, please?
<emX> ksmurf: great!
<La_PaRCa> Im gonna keep coming here. I guess someone will eventually come up with something I do know.
<tritium> nickrud, ?
<emX> ksmurf: so it's working, then?
<mgcross> you guys are always my last resort...
<La_PaRCa> and then I can help them. :)
<emX> mgcross: how did you back the DVDs up?
<dapimp53> Now I hear some wierd sounds out of my speakers but its not playing the sound. Its extremly distorted
<nickrud> bad phrasing. My kudos, also :)
<yahalom> Vantage__, thanx
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: it's addictive... and even an utter noob like me can find a few specialties...
<Vantage__> np
<mgcross> just dumped the whole thinkgs to HD....sold my DVD drive before I moved here....
<JDahl> ugo, it's abit of a mess... get the source package for openafs-client, build it and grab configurations from the 'debian' directory... maybe it's easier to set it up yourself
<desrt> emX; backup?  pfft.  you're kidding right?  bittorrent, man :P
<mgcross> emx: just dumped the whole thinkgs to HD....sold my DVD drive before I moved here....
<emX> desrt: i prefer the library...discs are scratched often, though
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, I guess when the wine questions come around, I'll be here. That and working with the PSP under linux. :)
<emX> mgcross: how'd you dump 'em? dvdbackup?
<JDahl> ugo, you basically only need to setup CellServDB and few other files
<La_PaRCa> ok, lets see if this here locale worked
<desrt> emX; ya.  i do the same with music.  haven't really gotten into movies yet, tho
<La_PaRCa> brb
<tritium> La_PaRCa, awesome :)
<desrt> emX; don't watch 'em enough
<emX> desrt: oooh, i like movies. music, too.
<emX> desrt: therefore, i like libraries.
<tritium> nickrud, the kudos go to the whole channel :)
<mgcross> emx: nope, not that smart...just copied the whole disks to folders with the movie names...everything is there, and I can play them one bit at a time....ooops?
<nickrud> well, most of us just pick the low hanging fruit.
<emX> mgcross: you mean one .VOB at a time?
<mgcross> emx: hehe, yes...that's what I mean...sorry...
<emX> mgcross: i've done that before, too; just make a playlist of each .VOB in xine or similar
<nickrud> and hope we don't drop it ;<
<emX> mgcross: works ok. you might want to look into dvdbackup or similar for the future.
<tritium> heh
<La_PaRCa> desrt, beautiful, its all spanish goodness now :)
<desrt> La_PaRCa; excellent :)
<ugo> JDahl: yeah apparently
<emX> mgcross: or totem, or mplayer...
<ugo> JDahl: im printing out the openafs installation pages now
<mgcross> emx: I will...damn..was looking for a more elegant solution.....thaks tho...you guys are great!
<_thomas> Hello everyone.
<fortysixand2> hi
<_thomas> I need some help. Duh. LOL
<_thomas> I have a Radeon 9800 pro video card that I successfully had running great in Ubuntu. But I like KDE better than GNOME so I install KUBUNTU.
<tritium> Hello, _thomas
<_thomas> But now I cannot get my 9800 pro to install using the same steps as I did in UBUNTU.
<JDahl> ugo, that's a huge manual... I would just google
<tritium> _thomas, are you referring to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<_thomas> Yes.
<ugo> JDahl: yeah i know...thing is having the paper around forces me to read it...else i was just skip to the commands
<ugo> JDahl: ill get back to you
<tritium> _thomas, can you elaborate?
<Vacendak> Can I install KDE using add/remove programs advanced
<thr1ce> Vacendak: use apt
<r0d> bob2, i'm trying to compile an orinoco driver, but keeps giving me 'Makefile:35: *** The kernel source is not configured.  Stop.' i have kernel source and headers installed
<dapimp53> where are the tcl lib files located with the generic install?
<aru> Vacendak: install the Kubuntu-Desktop package, it'll mess up your pretty gnome menus though
<Davey> Vacendak: yes, also if you go to System > Administration > Synaptic you will get to the "Add/Remove Programs > Advanced" section directly :)
<_thomas> Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<r0d> dapimp53,  are you talking to me?
<tritium> dapimp53, try "dpkg -L tcl8.4" to see a list
<r0d> nm..
<Vacendak> I really don't want KDE but maybe _thomas could use that to get his his Radeon card to work that way?
<emX> Vacendak: ?
<_thomas> Kernel Module : Precompiled Kernel Version Mismatched.
<bob2> r0d: you don't need or want source for that, you want 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential'
<tritium> _thomas, what's producing that error?
<bob2> r0d: but, regardless, the ubuntu kernels include orinoco drivers
<racket2424> hey, what is the default location for trash objects?
<emX> Vacendak: KDE/GNOME/other shouldn't effect how the video card works, AFAIK
<desrt> fancy
<r0d> bob2,  not the cvs driver
<desrt> the new atheros drivers don't lock up my computer anymore
<desrt> they also don't work at all
<La_PaRCa> desrt, congrats
<dpower> whut command do i need to mount a new hdd?
<desrt> hmm.  kismet is working
<desrt> i wonder why i can't connect to my network anymore
<emX> dpower: 'mount /dev/newhdd'
<emX> dpower: ?
<dpower> ty
<La_PaRCa> desrt, wrong key? :P
<dpower> upon rebooting it will mount itself?
<fortysixand2> gotta put it in /etc/fstab
<Madpilot> need opinions... is this an OK ubotu entry for html?
<emX> dpower: no, add it to /etc/fstab (there are other entries in that file you can look at)
<racket2424> hey, what is the default location for trash objects?
<Madpilot> !html
<dpower> thats whut i needed
<ubotu> from memory, html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. HTML editors available in Hoary include Bluefish & Screem, both installable thru Synaptic.
<dpower> thanky
<bob2> racket2424: "trash objects"?
<emX> Madpilot: bluefish, screem...and vim. ;-)
<nickrud> nooooo
<emX> Madpilot: looks fine.
<Madpilot> emX: good point, I should put something in about text editors...
<emX> racket2424: i think it's ~/.trash, but i'm not certain (dont' use it).
<Vacendak> EmX: his card worked with Ubuntu but he wanted KDE so he installed  KUBUNTU instead. So if he installs ubuntu then apt gets KDE it should work. Right?
* Madpilot wonders when Canonical is going to get around to fixing that certificate issue on thier site...
<Zerboxx> Geez Tattoo has to calm down :D
<emX> Vacendak: ahh. gotcha.
<racket2424> bob2 - anything i deleted into trash
<normal1> hey
<fortysixand2> hi
<tritium> Zerboxx, where is he now?
* nickrud wonders when canonical's package key will be on the keyservers
<emX> Madpilot: s/thru/through/? nit pick...
<Zerboxx> tritium: Went to go learn about basic linux commands
<normal1> is there a repository for ubuntu by freashmeat
<Madpilot> emX: I'm lazy... :)
<fortysixand2> sudo rm -rf /
<bob2> normal1: what do you mean?
<fortysixand2> is that one?
<La_PaRCa> emX, thru is in merriam-webster
<emX> Madpilot: and i could understand it. no biggie.
<bob2> fortysixand2: no, and it's not funny, do not do it again
<emX> La_PaRCa: really? geez...
<La_PaRCa> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=thru
<normal1> like something i could add so i can just apt-get the files from there
<emX> La_PaRCa: oh boy...
<fortysixand2> ok
<fortysixand2> my bad
<merriam> Why do people keep saying "merriam-webster" here?
<fortysixand2> I sometimes forget the company I'm in
<normal1> any one knoe
<La_PaRCa> merriam, rofl
<nickrud> normal1, no, look up apps you like on freshmeat, then look for them on packages.ubuntu.com. That will tell you what to get
<La_PaRCa> http://m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=thru&x=19&y=5
<emX> merriam: it's a much-used print dictionary.
<normal1> cool thanks man
<merriam> emX: I know.  To few computer nerds and too many English nerds here. ;)
<emX> merriam: :-)
<nickrud> that's not a bug, that's a feature :)
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, not a feature, we in AI call it "emergent behavior"
<elmagozizou> is it posible to play WMV on mplayer?
<the_walrus> yup
<Madpilot> we kan all spel real gud, 2
<La_PaRCa> elmagozizou, yeah, need the codec pack
<Madpilot> :)
<elmagozizou> where I can get it?
<Madpilot> revised ubotu's html entry
<the_walrus> mplayerhq.hu
<Madpilot> !html
<ubotu> rumour has it, html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. HTML editors available in Hoary include Bluefish & Screem, both installable through Synaptic. HTML can also be written in any text editor, as purists will be quick to tell you!
<emX> Madpilot: purist? me? yeah...
<La_PaRCa> elmagozizou, from synaptic its called w32codecs
<elmagozizou> ok better...
<La_PaRCa> elmagozizou, but its on universe I think
<tritium> but that's not in the official repositories...
<Madpilot> emX: I'm a handcoding purist, but I do like a good editor...
<tritium> elmagozizou, it's in one of the backports repos
<emX> elmagozizou: google marillat
<La_PaRCa> w32codecs is in marillat? cool
<elmagozizou> trinium, i have all the repos i thik and doesnt find it
<nickrud> Madpilot, you might want to mention the mozilla thing (whatever it's name is at the moment) and w3c's refrence. amaya
<tritium> and in backports
<La_PaRCa> um, speaking of which, I cant connect to my marillat repos
<tritium> elmagozizou, right, it's not an official repo
<elmagozizou> emx, whats marillat?
<fortysixand2> I wonder when FF 1.0.5 will be in backports
<Madpilot> nickrud: it's already getting pretty long... does amaya actually work as an editor too?
<poningru> yeah probably
<La_PaRCa> is this the addie for marillat? : ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<emX> elmagozizou: marillat is a fellow who packages stuff for debian-esque distros, including mplayer's w32codecs.
<tritium> La_PaRCa, you're better off using backports rather than Marillat
<tritium> (not that I often recommend backports)
<emX> see, i thought there was a better answer than marillat...
<eli> !codecs
<nickrud> Madpilot, yes, but I've not really looked at it for a couple of years.
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<La_PaRCa> tritium, um, really, whats the thing for backports?
<elmagozizou> ok
<tritium> eli, has pointed it out, La_PaRCa
<Madpilot> nickrud: installing amaya now. should've done that before...
<eli> ... what did i point out? i just came in and did the bang codecs since i re-did my sytem
<eli> system
<Vacendak> Whats the developer channel for ubuntu?
<crimsun> -devel
<tritium> eli, that's what I was referring to :)
<Madpilot> good timing, then, eli
<eli> cool :)
<JiveNix> when you install apache2 from syanpitic, does the default apache installation go away?
<eli> question... do any of you have to do - > slocate -u to update your search capabilities? i never had to do that before
<eli> until i re-installed ubuntu
<crimsun> eli: search for what?
<emX> eli: slocate uses a database of files; it needs updating manually, although some distros provide cron scripts that do it in the background
<eli> i was looking for a specific file called xgterm and did a locate xgterm
<eli> after installing it
<tritium> eli, if you leave your computer on long enough, a daily cron job does that for you
<eli> it didnt come up... but i knew i had it so i did the slocate -u
<jorgp> is breezy usable yet?
<crimsun> jorgp: sure, but we get to laugh at you when things break.
<crimsun> really, it's not advisable for use just quite yet
<jorgp> but how is it any different then running sid
<JiveNix> after you update the apache modules config do you have to restart apache
<crimsun> (1) it's not Sid; (2) Xorg packages are still quite fubar (being fixed); (3) multiple changes in the distro, not just big packages like Xorg; (4) did I mention it's not Sid?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can multiple apps use alsa at the same time, or must they use something like esd?
<eli> tritium , emX , crimsun , thank you for your help on the slocate phenomena. now i understand =}
<tritium> JiveNix, yes, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" (assuming you're using apache2)
<tritium> eli, :)
<emX> eli: np.
<JiveNix> how do i get the version of apache
<desrt> BROKEN_LADDER; depends on if you have a good soundcard or not
<nickrud> sid: developers trying to keep everything working at this moment. breezy: break everything, we'll fix it by october
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: only if one or more of the following is true: (1) your hardware does pcm multiopen; (2) you have dmix configured
<rob^> crimsun, lol that would make a good factoid
<GeistFloripas> Hey, guys. I'm a Linux newbee. What should i do to discover all daemons running im my machine. And how can i disable those such as Apache server?
<tritium> JiveNix, the name of the package you installed, for one
<JiveNix> tritium: it appears i have both installed
<JiveNix> apache that came with the default installation, and the apache 2 i added from synaptic
<nickrud> view from the outside :)
<JiveNix> i assumed synaptic would remove apache 1.3 but it did not
* benplaut|away burps
<emX> GeistFloripas: 'sudo netstat -tulp' will show you all the processes listening on the network; 'ps aux' will show you all the processes running.
<JiveNix> i also read documentation that said mod-mono only works on apache 2, but its listing apache 1.3 as its dependency
<tritium> JiveNix, apacheis not installed by default, but okay.
<emX> benplaut: nice dinner?
<bob2> no, it would never just remove it, it's perfectly ok to have both apache 1 and apache 2installed at once
<benplaut> yup
<JiveNix> that seems confusing
<benplaut> stuffed roasted pinnaple... yummy! :)
<JiveNix> which serves from which port?
<JiveNix> or does apache 2 extend apache 1.3?
<JiveNix> which config file do i configure for mod-mono, etc
<bob2> JiveNix: you can run them on seperate ports, or seperate interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<bob2> JiveNix: libapache-mod-mono is for apache 1, not 2
<JiveNix> oh
<JiveNix> where is apache 2 configs located?
<dapimp53> I noticed Ubuntu doesnt have MP3 support from the box. I see to use apt-get to get the codecs but what package do I want?
<emX> !codecs
<ubotu> well, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<La_PaRCa> wow, two in a row
<Madpilot> that's got to be ubotu's most-used entry...
<desrt> yay for atheros drivers
<tritium> time for bed...
<emX> dapimp53: once you have the codecs, most audio players (xmms, rhythmbox, etc) will play MP3's just fine.
<emX> dapimp53: ogg123, obviously, will continue to just play ogg files, though ;_
<La_PaRCa> desrt, connected?
<emX> s/:_/$APPROPRIATE_SMILEY
<desrt> bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid
<desrt> 00:0f:66:5a:3f:21       2437    215     [WPA-PSK-CCMP]   desrt.ca
<nickrud> good night, tritium
<desrt> mmm.
<desrt> they even support CCMP/AES encryption (WPA2)
<tritium> good night, nickrud
<bob2> JiveNix: /etc/apache2/, surprisingly...
<desrt> so now i'm IRCing over AES-encrypted wireless
<bob2> JiveNix: but mod-mono won't work with it, no matter how much fiddlign you do
<La_PaRCa> desrt, im sure your cybersex is safe from sniffing now... :/
<desrt> hah
<emX> heh
<kamstrumental> Does anybody recommend a movie player other than Totem? Totem does'nt play any movies at all
<desrt> yes.  my huge criminal plots are now safe from prying eyes
<desrt> kamstrumental; apt-get install totem-xine
<emX> what *don't* you want encrypted?
<desrt> kamstrumental; that'll make totem play almost everything
<desrt> kamstrumental; install w32codecs while you're at it, too
<kamstrumental> desrt: can i get that on synaptic as well?
<desrt> kamstrumental; yes.  it's in there
<desrt> i think w32codecs might be in marallit or something
<La_PaRCa> emX, I personally am a good samaritan and leave my network wide open for anyone that wants to use it.
<kamstrumental> desrt: i'm a newbie, not comfortable in terminal as of yet lol
<desrt> kamstrumental; :)
<GeistFloripas> Where could i look for infos about daemons in Ubuntu. I already searched the official wiki but got nothing...
<emX> La_PaRCa: wide open network, sure; *my* traffic gets encrypted.
<Madpilot> wow, for a "reference browser" amaya sure has lousy CSS rendering...
<crimsun> GeistFloripas: what sort of daemons?
<emX> GeistFloripas: what kind of information are you looking for?
<bob2> Madpilot: you know it predates css, right?
<bob2> GeistFloripas: what sort of information?
<desrt> wpa_supplicant is an extremely useful program
<desrt> it does all sorts of wpa and non-wpa things
<GeistFloripas> How to disable them
<bob2> GeistFloripas: generally you just uninstall them
<La_PaRCa> haha
<emX> GeistFloripas: or remove the symlinks from /etc/rc*.d
<Madpilot> bob2: that explains much. not much point to it in 2005 then, is there?
<emX> Madpilot: nope.
<bob2> Madpilot: not for what you're thinking of
<Nameeater> is ubuntu's apt repositorys broken? I'm getting Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/Release.gpg  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<GeistFloripas> But i want to use, for example, the apache server to learn php. Could i disable it just in most of my sessions, enabling it as needed?
<bob2> GeistFloripas: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*S*apache2
<bob2> GeistFloripas: then 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start' when you want it to run
<JiveNix> how to restart apache again?
<GeistFloripas> Thanks man!
<bob2> JiveNix: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<JiveNix> for apache 1.3
<emX> didn't know about invoke-rc.d; that's a nice feature...
<bob2> JiveNix: guess
<bob2> hint: the apache1 package is called apache
<JiveNix> ok
<JiveNix> when i request a .aspx page from apache it tries to download it
<JiveNix> i have mod-mono in the modules file
<pschulz01> Greetings..
<emX> pschulz01: ahoy.
<pschulz01> what is the 'prefered' way of mounting a USBkey from the command line?
<pschulz01> I am remotely connedct to a Ubuntu box.
<emX> pschulz01: 'mount /dev/sda1'
<pschulz01> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<emX> pschulz01: either add an entry to fstab or specify a mount point (mount /dev/sda1 /my/usbkey')
<kamstrumental> desrt: not able to view any video
<kamstrumental> desrt: installed anything that had xine in the name lol
<emX> pschulz01: might need to use sudo, too, if you're specifying the mount point on the command line. adding an entry to fstab is easier.
<pschulz01> It automatically mounts if I'm directly logged on.
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, did you install w32codecs?
<desrt> kamstrumental; did you install w32codecs?
<kamstrumental> La_PaRCa: nope, could not find them in synaptic
<kamstrumental> desrt: nope, could not find them in synaptic
<desrt> kamstrumental; i think you need to add some extra repositories
<Madpilot> hmmm, the w3c claims amaya supports css. my own site's css validates with w3c's validator. but their browser makes a mess of my site's css. fun...
<desrt> !codecs
<pschulz01> emX: pmount looks like to go..
<desrt> hmm
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, thats because they are in marillat
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, let me fetch you a ling to the .deb
<emX> pschulz01: that'd be ok, too.
<desrt> kamstrumental; go there
<nickrud> Madpilot, lol, I'm glad I gave you a mystery :)
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: you don't need marillat to get w32codex
<nickrud> heh, Madpilot I meant that with all due respect ;P
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, true, could get them from mplayerhq
<Madpilot> nickrud: I'm keeping myself amused. Ubuntu repos version of amaya is also quite out of date... (8.x, current is 9.x)...
<emX> La_PaRCa: or backports...
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<La_PaRCa> emX, are you sure its in backports?
<kamstrumental> *confused*
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental you need to add the backports repository as explained here
<La_PaRCa> !codecs
<nickrud> Madpilot, I'm not really suprised, it's not a popular package
<ubotu> well, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<emX> La_PaRCa: read output of !codecs ;)
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: it must be; I've got it and do not have marillat
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, and then, after that, do an update on synaptic and install w32codecs
<Madpilot> nickrud: true! I couldn't even get amaya to run at all in win98se...
<pschulz01> Next question.. what is the best way to remotely burn CD?
<nickrud> Madpilot, like I said, I hadn't looked at amaya for a while. Maybe leaving it out is correct
<emX> pschulz01: cdrecord is the standard util for that...
<La_PaRCa> emX, according to the wiki, I have to go to repositories, click add and the custom. How come I dont see that option?
<nickrud> I just couldn't pass up the chance to mention _something_ ;)
<emX> !cdw
<ubotu> emX: Are you smoking crack?
<emX> no...
<emX> pschulz01: cdw - Tool for burning CD's - console version
<nickrud> !info cdw
<ubotu> cdw: (Tool for burning CD's - console version), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.2.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<emX> nickrud: thanks..
<pschulz01> emX: I can use X but can't use the filemanager interface.
<nickrud> emX, that's how you get package info
<emX> pschulz01: cdw should do the trick.
<kamstrumental> thanks
<mjkelly93> hey guys what command can i use to see what device is at PCI bus 1:2:1?
<emX> La_PaRCa: sorry, i don't use synaptic.
<pschulz01> emx: Cheers.. downloading now.
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: in Syn, go Settings --> Repositories
<glick> damn i have soooo much music i dont think i can sort it all
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, yeah, but I dont see a settings button
<nickrud> glick, try easytag, it's not really easy, but it is pretty powerful
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: bottom of the Repos window. next to Authentication
<glick> easytag? whats that?
<Tomasu> Every so often my brand new kubuntu install just hangs. I need to Alt+SysRq+B or hit reset :( I havent seen any hints as to the causes in dmesg/syslog, except for a ton of really odd logs... like: [sysenter_past_esp+82/117]  sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x75
<nickrud> !info easytag
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, dont see any of what you are saying.
<glick> i tried to write an mp3 sorter in python
<glick> but never got around to finishing it
<pschulz01> emX: cdw is 'almost' exactly what I need... except...
<glick> !info easytag
<pschulz01> it doesn't ceen to be able to write cdrom from sn image (iso).
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, my synaptic window looks nothing like whats in the Wiki
<emX> pschulz01: ahh. yeah. use growisofs or similar, perhaps?
<La_PaRCa> *boggle*
<pschulz01> emX: I might have missed this option thogh.
<nickrud> glick, it has useful retagging (tags and filename) for mp3's and ogg's.
<emX> pschulz01: no, i think you're right. try growisofs.
<emX> glick: you could also look at music player daemon (mpd); indexes your music and allows sorting/searching/etc.
<pschulz01> emX: I'm going to try gcombust..
<JiveNix> whats the best vnc client for ubuntu?
<emX> pschulz01: that's graphical.
<glick> 461 directories so far
<glick> :(
<ubotu> easytag: (viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.99.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 667 kB, Installed size: 2088 kB
<glick> what about rhytmbox
<glick> how is that?
<glick> whats that good for?
<pschulz01> emX: graphcal is OK.. it's just that the usual way that I burn CD's is through the GNOME filebrowser..
<mjkelly93> no takers?    a command to see what device is on PCI BusID 1:2:1?   anyone please?
<emX> pschulz01: i thought you needed it on the CLI; try gnomebaker
<nickrud> I like rhythbox; but I've had issues with it rereading my 15gb of files. (I ran the same damn system for 4 years; in the last 6 months, I've reinstalled a half dozen times, and rhythmbox has been a sore point)
<glick> hmm rhythm box says there is no plugin installed to handle an mp3 file?
<nickrud> but, when it works, it is really excellent
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: are you in Hoary? Ubuntu 5.04?
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, um, yes, of course
<La_PaRCa> I am running synaptic 0.55
<bob2> glick: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> glick, aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad (from universe)
<bob2> also linked from the wiki
<glick> thanks nickrud
<kamstrumental> added repository and installed w32codecs but still not video
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, fixed your problem?
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, does it say anything at all?
<poningru> kamstrumental: what vid are you trying to watch?
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, what version of synaptic are you running?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, are you using totem-xine?
<kamstrumental> no, just totem movie player
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: 0.56 or 0.55, depending on where you look...
<poningru> kamstrumental: try the totem-xine
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: just a sec...
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, weird, wanna look what my repo window looks like?
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: http://img312.imageshack.us/img312/2080/warbard9ma.png
<newbie> anyone know of good pdftohtml convertor
<kamstrumental> poningru: how do i access totem-xine
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, looks like that in general, but look at the repo window.
<poningru> you can get it from synaptic
<poningru> and then in sound & Vid
<nickrud> kamstrumental, personally, I recommend totem-xine, and, I also do, from ~/gnome2/totem-addons/ , ln -s /usr/lib/win32/* .
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: one more screenie coming...
<glick> damn its taking forever and a day to load up my shit into rhythm box
<glick> hehe
<nickrud> s/~/gnome2/.gnome2/
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: http://img312.imageshack.us/img312/517/warbard26df.png  <-- shows my repos window
<nickrud> damn
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2059/pantallazo6as.png
<kamstrumental> nickrud: i am newbie... not so sure of the commands
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@r12h6.dixie-net.com]  by bob2
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: wow, that looks nothing like mine at all...
<nickrud> kamstrumental, yeah, especially when I give bogus ones
<Tattoo> sorry for my behavior earliery everyone
<Tattoo> earlier*
<kamstrumental> hrmmm
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, I know, its weird. Localization issue maybe?
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: must be. sorry, I've got no idea how to help further!
<nickrud> kamstrumental,  cd ~/.gnome2/totem-addons ; ln -s /usr/lib/win32/* .
<kamstrumental> nickrud: that whole string at once?
<Tattoo> when you install the permanant ubuntu stuff...do you have to configure a bunch of stuff?
<bob2> Tattoo: you mean when you install ubuntu to a hard disk?
<La_PaRCa> Tattoo, what do you mean?
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: actually, spoke too soon... can you click on the boxes beside the repos listings?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, yes. you can cut and paste after your name and the comma
<Tattoo> yes
<Tattoo> thats what i mean
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, yeah, but no authentication or settings buttons
<bob2> Tattoo: most things are configured automatically for you
<glick> does rhythmbox recusively go into sub directories?
<Tattoo> awesome
<Tattoo> well i guess ima go ahead and do that =(
<bob2> Tattoo: it really depends what you want to do
<nickrud> glick, yes
<Tattoo> well
<Tattoo> does it come with gnome and all that
<La_PaRCa> Tattoo, yeah
<Tattoo> kk
<Tattoo> im scared though
<Tattoo> because if i cant get it to make configu
<Tattoo> config*
<Tattoo> ill be screwed
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: I think there's a Spanish language ubuntu group - asked there?
<glick> damn i think rhythm box got stuck :(
<glick> keeps saying loading songs but its not adding any more to the list
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, noone there
<Tattoo> wait
<pax> bob2 if I give ubuntu say 5GB partition / and give it my existing /home partion (existing with another distro) will the installer be nice to accept it and have grub pick an the extra entry from ubuntu without destroying the existing list?
<Madpilot> glick: I had trouble w/ rythymbox indexing. try muine instead!
<Tattoo> like when i configure my wavelan thing
<Tattoo> like...
<Tattoo> how do i add a wireless network connection?
<pax> partition* ugh
<glick> Madpilot, muine?
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: huh...
<Tattoo> and put the key in..and all that stuff
<Madpilot> !info muine
<bob2> pax: I think so
<ubotu> muine: (Simple playlist based music player), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.2-5ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 246 kB, Installed size: 1228 kB
<bob2> pax: sharing /gome may or may not work, tho
<Tattoo> !info knoppix
<Tattoo> =(
<bob2> pax: e.g. if you run gnome 2.0 on the other system, I suspect gnome on ubuntu will explode
<bob2> Tattoo: ubuntu has nothing to do with knoppix, thus the bot doesn't care
<Tattoo> lol
<Tattoo> okay
<bob2> Tattoo: come back when you have it installed, and have read around wiki.ubuntu.com
<Tattoo> knoppix is a whole other distro
<Tattoo> ?
<emX> yes
<Madpilot> glick: another music player. similar to rb, but seems more stable
<Tattoo> so your saying i need to leaven now?
<Tattoo> leave*
<Dr_Willis> knoppix is very handy to have around however. :P
<La_PaRCa> gonna restart gnome in english, see what happens :P
<Tattoo> its german
<pax> bob2 what's the desktop have to do with it? you mean existing conf and settings on /home ?
<emX> i don't think anyone said you should leave...
<Tattoo> ...
<bob2> pax: yes
<Tattoo> <bob2> Tattoo: come back when you have it installed, and have read around wiki.ubuntu.com
<Tattoo> installed what
<bob2> Tattoo: Installed ubuntu, of course.
<Tattoo> umm
<Tattoo> i doubt ill be able to get my internet working
<glick> from what id did load i have 6 days and 20 hours and 30 minutes of continuous play time :)
<someone-123> why can't I view video through Totem?
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, nope, that wasnt it...
<pax> bob2: I dunno man, but in this case, will it be safe to have one desktop on one distro and another on the other, say Gnome on Ubuntu and KDE on the xxx distro?
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: sorry?
<bob2> pax: yes
<bob2> someone-123: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pax> bob2: thanks.
<bob2> someone-123: that's linked from the FAQ
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, I am a little weirded out.
<nickrud> ubotu totem-xine is sudo apt-get install totem-xine, the do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<ubotu> nickrud: okay
<La_PaRCa> ubotu totem-xine is sudo apt-get install totem-xine, then do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<ubotu> ...but totem-xine is already something else...
<pax> or, reset everything before installing Ubuntu, say delete all Gnome and its related apps crap
<nickrud> !totem-xine
<ubotu> hmm... totem-xine is sudo apt-get install totem-xine, the do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<nickrud> ok
<La_PaRCa> ubotu totem-xine is sudo apt-get install totem-xine, then do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<ubotu> ...but totem-xine is already something else...
<La_PaRCa> !totme-xine
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: I give up, what is it?
<La_PaRCa> !totem-xine
<bob2> you can talk to the bot in /msg
<Tattoo> la da de la da da
<Madpilot> Laney: wierded out by what?
<La_PaRCa> my typing skills today are subpar
<nickrud> ubotu tell nickrud about totem-xine
<pax> what ver of Gnome Hoary is using?
<bob2> 2.10
<pax> k, thanks
<memoryleek> i just installed ubuntu and my sound isn't working...how do I configure sound cards? my motherboard has onboard sound and i have a sound card installed...i want to use the card
<pax> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Tattoo> la da de la da da
<Tattoo> !sound
<memoryleek> thanks
<giant> what are your favorite P2P clients for linux?
<asdasd> how to mount floopy gues
<Tattoo> <--- bored
<the_walrus> does anyone here use noip?
<RichardC> i hate it
<RichardC> used to
<RichardC> try dyndns.org
<asdasd> help me
<RichardC> no-ip kept, well, not working
<the_walrus> i just cant get the startup script to work thats all :/
<asdasd> how to mount my sloppy
<bob2> Madpilot: disable it in the bios, if possible
<asdasd> *f
<RichardC> i would edit my ip manually
<the_walrus> I haven't had any probles with no-ip YET
<emX> asdasd: mount /dev/fd0 on the command line...
<pax> mount -w /dev/fd0 /floppy
<the_walrus> i really only use it so I can ssh into my box
<asdasd> ty
<pax> -w for read/write
<RichardC> when is breezy due for release?
<pax> october
<RichardC> cool
<La_PaRCa> can anyone tell me why my synaptic repositories dialog (http://img325.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo9zi.png) looks nothing like the one in the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto) ?
<pschulz01> emX: Still here? Thanks for that.. gnomebaker worked a treat!
<emX> pschulz01: yep. great! i like it, too.
<Madpilot> bob2: sorry?
<giant> Hello everyone
<pax> doesnt matter what it looks like, you can put whatver you want in sources.list
<bob2> bah
<giant> i'm looking at maybe how to do something
<bob2> La_PaRCa: perhaps it's for an old version
<Tattoo> anyone in here have skype
<Tattoo> ?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: you can update the wiki
<pax> Tattoo: I do, wanna give me a call? (jk)
<giant> I remember seeing at one time a short cut in the right click menu for a folder that would open a terminal session and set pwd to that folder
<bob2> which is gone in breezy
<Tattoo> ...
<La_PaRCa> bob2, um, doubt it, because Madpilot's dialog looks like that...
<Tattoo> im boreed
<bob2> unless you install a special package
<bob2> La_PaRCa: if it's the same as in wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's the warty version of synaptic
<giant> is it hard to add?
<eli> a question for everyone, any of you ever try to work with the fglrx driver?
<Tattoo> pax do you really have skype?
<ugo> JDahl: damm...its barfing about the reiserfs partition
<refuze2looze> how do i install the windows fonts in ubuntu?
<bob2> giant: it's a single package.  apt-cache search terminal nautilus, I guess
<pax> Tattoo: you are on Linux, how can you get bored. Yes I have skype
<r0d> hey bob2  when i compile drivers w/ make they go into my old /lib/module/'kernel' instead of the new one
<bob2> eli: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tattoo> pax, im not on linux
<Tattoo> whats your ID?
* glick listens to Enemy of God by Kreator
<emX> sirens, ambulances, drunks, yelling, bright lights etc.
<bob2> r0d: no, they go in the directory corressponding to the kernel headers you used
<giant> bob2, thanks... I'll check it out
<pax> Tattoo: then dont sit next to me or call me :p
<giant> I wasn't sure where to start
<La_PaRCa> bob2, but I am using hoary repos.
<bob2> (I dont know the package name, I'm using hoary)
<Tattoo> what
<eli> bob2 , i know about that. did it and it worked. it just seems from the forums that people really get themselves in deep trouble with the driver
<Tattoo> whats your ip fool
<darkwise> whorey
<Tattoo> wtf
<Tattoo> your ID
<bob2> La_PaRCa: yes, indeed, no one has updated the images on the wiki
<pax> Tattoo: get Ubuntu and I'll tell you :)
<Tattoo> ^_^
<whyameye> where is the primary harddisk mounted in ubuntu?
<emX> pax: that's a sensitive subject
<bob2> eli: yes, they sometimes get terrible advice on the forums, and get stuck in big holes
<bob2> whyameye: nowhere, in general
<Tattoo> yo
<dapimp53> I am trying to use the Snaptic Package Manager and I am getting this error: dpkg: Failed to open package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available'  for reading: No such file or directory. What do I need to do. I need to remove a package
<Tattoo> this is a deformed smiley: ^_-
<La_PaRCa> gonna remove the sucker and reinstall completely
<bob2> dapimp53: er, why don't you have this file?
<whyameye> bob2, so how can I find out how much disk space I have used and have available?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: synaptic? that won't help.
<dapimp53> I wish I knew
<pax> whyameye: fdisk -l as root should tell you
<bob2> whyameye: 'df -h' will show both values for each mounted partition
<eli> bob2 , sadly yes. i was one of the victims a few days ago when i had fglrx already working. then after tinkering with the evil drivers from ati did i find out it was not necessary
<La_PaRCa> bob2, well, I have no idea why mine looks nothing like anyone else's thats using hoary
<dapimp53> I was in the middle of installing tcl8.4-dev and the computer crashed
<emX> whyameye: and as a third option, simply 'mount' will tell you what's mounted.
<bob2> dapimp53: 'sudo dselect update'
<bob2> eli: ah
<bob2> La_PaRCa: how on earth would reinstalling change that?
<dapimp53> bob2: is that all?
<La_PaRCa> bob2, maybe it kept some weird config from warty, I dont know...
<bob2> dapimp53: yes
<pax> are you sure you're using Hoary, cat /etc/issue
<bob2> La_PaRCa: that's exceedingly unlikely, and would not be affected by reinstalling it
<eli> anyone know if breezy is stable?
<whyameye> excellent! thanks!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are there any good p2p programs for linux out there?
<bob2> eli: no, it's not
<emX> eli: see topic.
<eli> :(
<pax> Breezy is not and will not be stable until October
<eli> !topic
<bob2> eli: dude, 6 month release cycle
<eli> i know. its just like b-day... always want more =}
<kamstrumental> nickrud: did what site said, still does not work
<fusion> Hey
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: plenty, apt-cache search p2p
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<fusion> any way of installing xvid easiley?
<eli> about to do that now fusion
<nickrud> kamstrumental, worked for me, what problems do you have?
<eli> i will get back to you in a few minutes if it works
<fusion> alright man
<bob2> fusion: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> fusion: which is linked from the FAQ
<Tattoo> yoyoyoyoyooyoyooyo
<La_PaRCa> bob2, you were right. Wanna help me figure this out? else I wont be able to sleep...
<fusion> are we not allowed to talk about that?
<kamstrumental> still says I need codecs
<kamstrumental> but they ARE installed
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, what player?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: what's there to figure out?
<pax> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<bob2> at a guess, you used broken "baclports" on warty
<La_PaRCa> bob2, why it looks different even if its the same version. its driving me crazy!
<kamstrumental> La_PraRCa: Totem
<pax> sudo apt-get install lame gstreamer
<fusion> Where do I download Point2Play.deb?
<La_PaRCa> bob2, I dont even use it that often, but arghhh!!!
<bob2> La_PaRCa: chill out dude
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, did you do the thing in ,totem/totem-addons?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, does ~/.gnome2/totem-addons have the links, such as ivvideo.dll?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: and explain every non-standard hting you did, and paste /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, and the output of 'apt-cache policy synaptic'
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Tattoo> s3x
* nickrud does not use backports yet, he gets codecs from mplayr.hu
<Madpilot> refuze2looze: check the URL that ubotu just posted...
<eli> if i were to install mplayer, would i use the i386 or i686? i have an amd64 cpu but im running i386
<nickrud> *mplayer.hu
<ValheruLord> are there any good news servers for linux and ubuntu help
<La_PaRCa> bob2: modified sources.list to point to hoary instead of warty and did a dist-upgrade
<kamstrumental> nickrud: it does not have that specific .dll you mentioned
<fusion> Anyone have Point2Play?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, does ~/.gnome2/totem-addons have any links in it yet?
<emX> fusion: used it once; got it via a subscription at transgaming.
<La_PaRCa> fusion, Point2Play is not free.
<kamstrumental> nickrud: yes, i l
<kamstrumental> nuckrud: i followed the how to...
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, what file did you download from the site?
<kamstrumental> La_PaRCa: the "all" file
<fusion> Does it work good?
<emX> fusion: it was ok. not great.
<fusion> oh
<fusion> is there a deb package for winex?
<eli> !winex
<ubotu> eli: I don't know, could you explain it?
<La_PaRCa> can you paste whats inside /usr/lib/win32 to pastebin?
<bob2> fusion: if you pay transgaming, yes
<bob2> La_PaRCa: are you going to paste the rest of what I asked for?
<La_PaRCa> bob2, sprry, I didnt see what you asked for. Could you repeat?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: scroll up
<nickrud> kamstrumental, you *must* not run this as root
<fusion> is that the only way to get it?
<bob2> fusion: by paying? es.
<La_PaRCa> cd #flood
<kamstrumental> nickrud: argh, why?
<La_PaRCa> duh!
<fusion> winex is not free?
<r0d> bob2 the driver i installed automaticlly went into the old /lib/modules. do i have to mod the makefile?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm amule is kinda neat
<nickrud> kamstrumental, because, the links must go into each user's directory, as the wiki link I gave you points out
<bob2> fusion: correct
<bob2> r0d: no idea
<fusion> oh
<fusion> I wounder if it even works good
<bob2> r0d: if it's going to the wrong place, probably
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there something more like kazza lite k++ though?
<pax> what's wrong with ol' Gnutella?
<kamstrumental> nuckrud: so should i delete the folder and everytthing through the root and start over in regular terminal?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats Gnutella?
<pax> LimeWire is out there.
<nickrud> kamstrumental, yes
<bob2> La_PaRCa: so, you have hoary's synaptic
<fusion> xvid anyone?
<bob2> fusion: 17:08:41 @         bob2 | fusion: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<La_PaRCa> bob2, sure do
<nickrud> kamstrumental, as a general rule, in ubuntu do _nothing_ in the Applications->System Tools->Root Terminal
<fusion> then is xvid not allowed?
<bob2> fusion: "not allowed"?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, use sudo in a normal terminal to do the special root actions
<bob2> fusion: its patent-encumebered, yes, so Ubuntu doesn't include it on the cd.  that page provides simple instructions to get support for it.
<kamstrumental> nickrud: lesson learned :) what is command to delete folder?
<pax> rm -rf
<nickrud> kamstrumental, from a normal terminal, sudo rm -r /root/.gnome2/totem-addons
<La_PaRCa> bob2, so no idea why it looks different? this is fun
<bob2> La_PaRCa: where have you shown us that it's different to anything?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: as I said, yours will not look like the images on the wiki
<kamstrumental> nickrud: i still have the $ at the command prompt in the terminal... it is not the root terminal.
<jUiCeR> is there a quick way to bridge 2 internet connects
<La_PaRCa> bob2, do you have hoary synaptic?
<jUiCeR> like u can do in windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so limewire will run in linux?
<emX> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<pax> sure will.
<nickrud> kamstrumental, $ is user, # is root (as a general rule, not gospel)
<emX> kamstrumental: also, 'whoami' will tell you...who you are.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now thats a program i can deal with amule seems to be porn driven by the names of all the servers >.<
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, all praise the shell?
<emX> kamstrumental: in case you're confused.
<Madpilot> bob2: La_PaRCa posted this Syn screenie earlier: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2059/pantallazo6as.png
<nickrud> whoami is a good thing :)\
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, you are running hoary right? does synaptic look like the wiki?
<La_PaRCa> heres my original question
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm i don't seem to see a linux link on there website am i in the wrong place?
<La_PaRCa> can anyone tell me why my synaptic repositories dialog (http://img325.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo9zi.png) looks nothing like the one in the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto) ?
<memoryleek> my sound still isn't working...can i get some help?
<emX> there's lots of times when i wish i had run whoami first; i've learned not to rely on shell prompts for important stuff like that.
<kamstrumental> daren@esperanza:~$ sudo rm -r /root/.gnome2/totem-addons
<kamstrumental> Password:
<kamstrumental> rm: cannot remove `/root/.gnome2/totem-addons': No such file or directory
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/LimeWireSoftOther.zip
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: yup, my Syn looks identical to the wiki one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax thanx man
<La_PaRCa> w.e.i.r.d.
<nickrud> kamstrumental, then, just ignore the old stuff, and do the link as yourself. No loss
<bob2> La_PaRCa: yes
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: what happens if you update Syn itself thru itself?
<La_PaRCa> nothing, says its already up to date
<kamstrumental> nickrud: in other words leave the stuff i just installed alone and redo in normal terminal/
<kamstrumental> ?
<pax> be very careful with rm -rf when root please :)
<Whistler> how can i edit grup preferences?
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, yeah
<Whistler> gurb
<Whistler> grub
<kamstrumental> thanks.. i hate being a newbie.
<emX> Whistler: 'sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Tattoo> i love me your
<emX> kamstrumental: it passes quickly.
<jUiCeR> anyone
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: no idea. can you switch back to English Gnome?
<jUiCeR> bridging network connects?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, in case you don't know, ~/.gnome2/totem-addons means /home/kamstrumental/.gnome2/totem-addons
<jUiCeR> like if i want to bridge eth0 and eth1
<jUiCeR> ethernet and wireless
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, already tried, didnt work.
<emX> jUiCeR: don't think there's a graphical way a la windows, but google 'iptables bridge'; it's a little complex.
<IceDC571> i just noticed something.. does ubuntu not enable any firewall by default?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: run 'sudo /usr/bin/synaptic' from a terminal
<bob2> IceDC571: of course, there's no need to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax is there a howto on installing this??
<IceDC571> bob2: just wondering, thats nice to know :)
<nickrud> IceDC571, shorewall is in main, if you need one
<La_PaRCa> bob2, no such file
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, check the guide (folks here hate it and so do I but it'll fix you up)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<bob2> La_PaRCa: then "someone" has screwed up your system and removed the real synaptic
<nickrud> heh
<Madpilot> IceDC571: install firestarter if you want
<bob2> La_PaRCa: what does 'which synaptic' print out/
<IceDC571> bob2: do you really think its safe enough to not use any hardware or software firewall with linux?
<La_PaRCa> its in /usr/sbin
<bob2> La_PaRCa: ah
<La_PaRCa> bob2, which seems fine by me
<La_PaRCa> :P
<bob2> IceDC571: on the default system, yes, since it has no network services listening at all
<IceDC571> well, i installed firestarter before, and it was working.. does that GUI frontend automatically activate the firewall?
<bob2> IceDC571: if you plan to run servers, you may need to configure a firewall
<bob2> La_PaRCa: go to help -> about, what version does it say?
<IceDC571> bob2: what built in firewall support does ubuntu have, is it iptables?
<La_PaRCa> 0.56
<bob2> IceDC571: iptables is what all modern linux systems use, yes
<pax> iptables is used by most distros
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax , your not the onlyone that hate this i do now too >.<
<bob2> IceDC571: firestarter and shorewall (and veerything else) are just wrappers that write and load iptable rules
<nickrud> IceDC571, and, if you run a serice installed from mutiverse and universe. there is no promise that the service is not open to the net
* ChurcH_of_FoamY tryes to decipher ubuntu guide limewire instructions 
<IceDC571> bob2: alright, i knew that but i wasnt sure i was thinking right.. thanks for confirming that
<danielle> i need help desperately
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's just because it gives blind command with no explanation
<IceDC571> danielle: whats wrong?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: well, I have 0.56 and get a similar dialog to that on the wiki
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: I've got 0.56 as well...
<danielle> i was toying around in kde earlier, then i changed some settings in kdm config, and now when i boot up, instead of getting kdm, or even gdm, i get a gnome login (this one) under my girlfriend's account and it just logs straight in.
<danielle> if i kill it, it just logs right back in. wtf
<pax> danielle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<bob2> "someone" configured kdm or gdm to do that
<La_PaRCa> bob2, now you made me afraid... running all sorts of security checks on my own machine
<bob2> danielle: run 'sudo gdmsetup' and disable automatic login, I would think
<kamstrumental> what is the command to make a dir
<pax> mkdir
<bob2> kamstrumental: mkdir
* pax pooks bob2 
<danielle> I never set up any automatic login to begin with
<danielle> pax i have done that several times
<bob2> danielle: so, run that command and see
<danielle> it's not working
<bob2> what's "not working"?
<danielle> it's not setting kdm as my login manager
<bob2> danielle: so, ignore that
<pax> danielle: try what bob said, if not then check kcontrol > login manager
<bob2> and run 'sudo gdmsetup' and see if someone made it automatically login
<danielle> how am i supposed to run it without a display{
<danielle> ?
<emX-asleepNstuff> g'night all.
<pax> w/o display meaning no x?
<danielle> i'm in x, but it's not root's x
<anacron> good morning ubuntu-users
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i think i got it >.<
<bob2> danielle: you don't need root's X
<danielle> oh..i need to add this user to sudo i guess
<pax> huh, why in bob's anem would you run x as root?
<bob2> you should never be running root as X anyway
<dyllan> hi guys :)
<Computer__Guru> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there's a new foamy
<danielle> bob2, of course
<Computer__Guru> handmade clothes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru yea i know ^_^
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes to run limewire
<Computer__Guru> i already added it to my (100% complete) foamy archive :-D
<dyllan> i cant seem to find the win32codec in synaptic? is there something i need to change to be able to download the wmv codec? :)
<sheepy> anyone here played nexuiz?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru awsome ^_^
<danielle> how do i make it so that this user can use sudo?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok lime wire won't run >.<
<pax> dyllan: add backports to your sources.list
<pax> is it okay to talk about backports here?
<La_PaRCa> ok, I am tempted to give up on this synaptic ordeal
<dyllan> backports... hmm ok
<Computer__Guru> you don't, BUT you can: su yourRegularUsername -
<Computer__Guru> then
<Computer__Guru> sudo /etc/sudoers
<b_e_n_z> danielle, /etc/sudoers
<Computer__Guru> err
<Tattoo> s3c
<danielle> b_e_n_z, thanks
<Computer__Guru> sudo pico /etc/sudoers
<Tattoo> what is that bath
<Tattoo> path
<Tattoo> /usr/src/linux
<IceDC571> Computer__Guru: dont you need to use visudo?
<Tattoo> or something like that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax can you give me a hand here i must have done something wrong >.<
<Computer__Guru> b_e_n_z: that will not work if she isnt on a username that's in wheel
<Computer__Guru> IceDC571: hell no.
<IceDC571> okay
<Computer__Guru> IceDC571: sudo pico /etc/sudoers
<Tattoo> yo yo yo yo
<Tattoo> whawt is that path?
<Tattoo> to the linux tree
<pax> what IceDC571 said, use visudo to be safe
<La_PaRCa> did kamstrumental fix his problem?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, how's it going on tome?
<nickrud> *totme
<Computer__Guru> danielle: what you need to do is this: su YourRegularUsername
<Computer__Guru> then
<danielle> there are no users in my /etc/sudoers .. so how am i able to sudo in my regular account?
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, dvorak?
<danielle> Computer__Guru,  i have done that
<Computer__Guru> sudo pico /etc/sudoers
<danielle> i AM my regular user name in a terminal
<Computer__Guru> and add both of your usernames to is
<danielle> done that too
<danielle> no user name is in it.
<nickrud> lol, no, close to bedtime
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax i followd the howto and such and i click on the icon and nothin...>.<
<danielle> that file does not have any names
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what icon?
<Computer__Guru> does it have ANYTHING?
<danielle> i don't know how i'm even able to sudo but i am
<danielle> yeah
<danielle> but not my user name that i sudo with
<firestorm> Hi. Trying to get Java applet support in firefox. From synaptic, I installed sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2dk1.5 but when I load firefox it doesn't load applet. Typing about:plugins at URL bar also doesn't show java plugin installed
<kamstrumental> argghhh. *pulling out hair*
<danielle> # User privilege specification / root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Computer__Guru> danielle: because your main username is in wheel, do this
<danielle> add this account to that grouP/
<Computer__Guru> danielle: add "NewUserName ALL=(ALL) ALL" to /etc/sudoers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax the one that the how to did i followd the commands (copy/paste) and i gusse it installed it but when i click on the icon that it created in gnome panel nothing
<kamstrumental> i repeated the steps to get the codecs in for Totem and it did not work
<Computer__Guru> no, dont do that
<Computer__Guru> just put this account in /etc/sudoers
<kamstrumental> maybe MPlayer?
<pax> firestorm: flashplayer-mozilla is your best bet
<danielle> Computer__Guru, newusername or THIS u ser name?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, do, as your your regular user, in a normal terminal, cd ~
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, chill
<Computer__Guru> the username you want to be able to sudo
<firestorm> pax: how would flash help for java applet?
<Computer__Guru> then save /etc/sudoers
<firestorm> pax: also, flashplayer-mozilla is already installed
<Computer__Guru> then type exit to go back to the username of your desktop
<Computer__Guru> then try: sudo su -
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did you edit liwire.desktop?
<Computer__Guru> and you should become root
* Computer__Guru is a pimp :->
<pax> firestorm: brain fart on my part, sorry.
<firestorm> pax: all good :)
<danielle> there's nothing about automatically logging in any users
<danielle> my system is just f'ed up somehow
<Computer__Guru> danielle: can you sudo with that name now?
<danielle> yeah
<danielle> thanks
<Computer__Guru> okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> let me check
<Computer__Guru> we'll fix the other part too
<Computer__Guru> type
<Computer__Guru> sudo gdmsetup
<danielle> now i want kdm, or hell, even gdm, to work when i boot.
<danielle> i did that already
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax yes i did but let me see if i saved it or not
<La_PaRCa> firestorm, look for a file named  libjavaplugin_oji.so in the java directory then go to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and do a link to the java file
<danielle> and as i said, there's no mention of any automatic logins
<Computer__Guru> okay, type: ps auxww | grep gdm
<Computer__Guru> what's it say?
<nickrud> kamstrumental, you are still trying to do this as root. You must do it as yourself.
<Computer__Guru> send me a message, we'll get you done
<danielle> and i'm in my girlfriend's account, stumbling my way through qwerty hell
<b_e_n_z> does #debian bad the whole world from joining?
<kamstrumental> nickrud: i swear i amnot doing it in root
<b_e_n_z> does #debian ban the whole world from joining?
<La_PaRCa> firestorm, got that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax yes it's saved
<danielle> Computer__Guru, nothing..i closed gdmsetup already
<kamstrumental> nickrud: i opened normal terminal and id commands as explained on site
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, go to /home/daren/.totem/totem-addons and do ls
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: cant start it from console either?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax was i supposed to do this from the directory that i downloaded limewire from
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax i tryed but don't know the correct command
<nickrud> kamstrumental, your terminal prompt is root@esperanza ; that means root to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought it was lime wire
<pax> ./limewire from its dir
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax i mean ./limewire
<nickrud> kamstrumental, it's almost 3am here; I've got to call it a night.
<La_PaRCa> ... why does my left hand smell like female genitalia?
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: go back your steps and double check all was done right is all I can suggest
<kamstrumental> nickrud: no it says "daren@esperanza".. yea me too.
<La_PaRCa> kamstrumental, I can try to help you if you wanna hold for a little longer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax ok
<kamstrumental> La_PaRCa: err, yeah... i appreciate everyones help... i don't mean to be difficult
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes off to check howto again
<nickrud> kamstrumental, no, that's just the directory you're working in: root@espernanza:/home/daren
<giant> ok I have 2 copies of mplayer that are frozen and won't close
<nickrud> kamstrumental, it should be something like daren@esperanza:/home/daren
<giant> I knjow I can just kill the process
<giant> but what is the command again to list processes?
<giant> brain fart
<b_e_n_z> giant: ps -ef
<giant> thank you
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, thanks, if you would
<pax> what's wrong with using pwd to know where you are?
<La_PaRCa> never knew if firestorm got the plugin to work...
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, more than half the time, you never know if your help works, only if it didn't ;)
<nickrud> night all
<giant> I just used synapt-get to install mplayer... what would make it hang like that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax do i need java installed?
<Computer__Guru> danielle: glad I could help :) thank you, drive through :)
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hell yeah it's based on it
<anubis> what happened to flashplayer-mozilla?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax well theres the trouble i don't have java >.<
<Tattoo> emX
<Shufla> hello :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<b_e_n_z> the sablevm in hoary doesn't run eclipse
<Computer__Guru> is there a platformless laszlo server out yet?
<Computer__Guru> b_e_n_z: yeah youre gonna have to install the j2re
<b_e_n_z> Computer__Guru, i thought it runs on tomcat
<giant> totem sucks
<giant> I can't play ANY video files that I give it
<giant> asf, wmv, mpg
<Computer__Guru> it does, but it needs java
<giant> NOTYHING
<Shufla> giant: try xine || mplayer
<giant> mplayer is hanging on EVERYTHING
<giant> let me try xine
<stkoskjasd> how can I access my floppy drive using ubuntu...I am using the live cd version?
<b_e_n_z> totem is based on xine lib i think
<pax> !totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine is probably sudo apt-get install totem-xine, the do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<Shufla> well. in my situation xine plays much more videos than totem
<Computer__Guru> mplayer plays everything, especially if you have hella codecs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this dosen't exist does it?
<Computer__Guru> !mplayer-install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Shufla> situation complicates when you have 64bit system ;)
<Computer__Guru> okay, he msg's it now, type !mplayer-install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause um syn won't take it >.<
<Computer__Guru> ubotu forget mplayer-install
<ubotu> i forgot mplayer-install, Computer__Guru
<stkoskjasd> !mplayer-install
<ubotu> stkoskjasd: I give up, what is it?
<Computer__Guru> ubotu mplayer-install is Simple: enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-$CPU, then sudo apt-get install mplayer-$CPU mplayer-fonts. $CPU can be 686 if you're on a pentium or k6 or k7 if you're on an Athlon.
<ubotu> Computer__Guru: okay
<Computer__Guru> okay, he shouldnt msg it anymore
<Computer__Guru> he should show it in chan
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pax can i pm you for a sec?
<pax> go for it
<Computer__Guru> or in your case mplayer-amd64
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<Computer__Guru> how much faster do you think my system would run if i compiled all my hardware into the kernel?
<Computer__Guru> and turned off pretty much all modules
<Zibar> the installer doesnt seem to support my sata drives ... as i only have sata drives on my system, im about to abandon ubuntu entirely .... any good advice ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you copy from x-chat to say a text document?
<The_Vox> Computer__Guru: why install the build deps for mplayer if you are goingto install a binary mplayer?
<anubis> what happened to flashplayer-mozilla?
<Computer__Guru> The_Vox: this has been mentioned before, allow me to fix
<The_Vox> ChurcH_of_FoamY: select text with left mouse button, paste on document middle mouse button
<Computer__Guru> ubotu mplayer-install is Simple: enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update,  then sudo apt-get install mplayer-$CPU mplayer-fonts. $CPU can be 686 if you're on a pentium or k6 or k7 if you're on an Athlon.
<ubotu> ...but mplayer-install is already something else...
<The_Vox> Zibar: did you try passing the installation kernel parameters for your sata?
<Computer__Guru> ubotu forget mplayer-install
<ubotu> i forgot mplayer-install, Computer__Guru
<Computer__Guru> ubotu mplayer-install is Simple: enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update,  then sudo apt-get install mplayer-$CPU mplayer-fonts. $CPU can be 686 if you're on a pentium or k6 or k7 if you're on an Athlon.
<Zibar> please clarify that step for me The_Vox ... what parameters should i use ?
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: you can msg ubotu to change entries, you know..
<Computer__Guru> lol, said it again too fast
<Computer__Guru> no i didnt
<Computer__Guru> thanks
<Hackmo> hey all
<Hackmo> can someone help me with my firefox problem please
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: just leave the ! out of the commands when you in msg w/ ubotu
<Computer__Guru> yeah i got it.. thanks man :)
<Hackmo> it just crashed so closed it and now when I start it, it asks me to select a profile but when I choose my profile it tells me that it is already in use
<arshad> what is this? (apt-get -f install) ?
<Zibar> the only distro ive managed to install on these discs are debian sarge and starting installer with kernel 2.6.8 ... but that leaves me with way to much work configuring my hardware ... as my hardware is fairly new, this is a bit difficult ... i was hoping the ubuntu installer could assist me in this ....
<The_Vox> Zibar: you need to find out what kernel module works for your sata (I have no clue which may be) and then tell the installer to load said module
<Computer__Guru> Hackmo: open a shell and type: killall -9 firefox
<Computer__Guru> then try again
<Zibar> so something like linux26 on install prompt might work ?
<Hackmo> Computer__Guru: It said "firefox: no process killed" after I ran that command
<The_Vox> Hackmo: go into ~/.mozilla/firefox/<randomcharacters> directory and rm the lock file that you'll find in there
<Zibar> odd thing is that the installer doesnt list that option when using help
<Computer__Guru> try: sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<Computer__Guru> or do that
<The_Vox> Zibar: I believe it should work something like that, yes
<knowledge_> ok this suks....I installed a patch to my kernel...now my wireless card isn't working
<knowledge_> anyone got a quick fix?
<Computer__Guru> knowledge: when you recompiled your kernel, what config file did you load?
<The_Vox> Zibar: I've only installed ubuntu once and didn't need to pass it any parameters...but I'm pretty sure I saw an option somewhere to pass it kernel parameters
<Hackmo> Computer__Guru: thanks the seccond command worked
<Zibar> ill give it a go ... im a bit carefull as i have 160 gb data i dont want to loose .... makes me a bit edgy ... thanks for the tip though, ill go try it
<Hackmo> The_Vox: thanks for your help
<knowledge_> I have no clue
<The_Vox> knowledge_: boot with the original kernel that you didn't uninstall
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_: msg me
<crudpuppy> man you guys are great gettin guys starting in linux for real with the free cds
<InitMass> what's the name of the system bell module?
<The_Vox> InitMass: pcspkr
<The_Vox> if you mean the kernel module
<InitMass> The_Vox, yes i do. thank you
<The_Vox> np...it took me an hour to find the damn thing when I installed the last time lol!
<InitMass> The_Vox, i wonder how to turn off sound bell in rxvt
<IceDC571> muine is like the only linux audio player with native gapless playback.. i wonder how they did it
<InitMass> The_Vox, i had pcspkr turned off before but i want to be able to hear when somebody is writing to me in xchat
<The_Vox> InitMass: no clue at all, I don't use rxvt
<raven3x7> anybody else has ha problems with firefox crashing all the time? is there a way i can log it so i can see why it crashes?
<The_Vox> InitMass: but I'm pretty sure that if you don't want any bells in shell, you can turn it off with some env var in bash....check bash's info page
<InitMass> The_Vox, ok, maybe you know another way to get noticed by xchat than using the system bell
<InitMass> raven3x7, i have the same problem
<InitMass> The_Vox, i'll do that
<bob2> raven3x7: do you have flash installed?
<raven3x7> bob2 yes
<bob2> there you go
<lesshaste> what do I need to configure to make ip_tables.o?
<The_Vox> InitMass: no clue how to do that to xchat, at least not without a script of some kind...check xchat's website and see if there's one there
<bob2> lesshaste: what are you trying to do?
<raven3x7> bob2 so flash is unstable?
<bob2> in my experience, yes
<zwnj> what's the compression type of .deb packages?
<The_Vox> raven3x7: flash sucks planets through capillary strawss
<bigfoot1> hello all: http://www.banja.com/login.asp shows  a flash page. I can click the buttons, but I can't enter text in it. Is this a problem just with my computer?
<lesshaste> bob2, I want to get iptables working? I have just compiled a new kernel and it appears I no longer have ip_tables.o
<lesshaste> bob2, new 2.4.31 kerenl
<lesshaste> kernel
<bob2> lesshaste: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<La_PaRCa> god bless the command line
<InitMass> bob2, it's not only when accessing flash pages it crashes anyway
<lesshaste> bob2, that is a different question :)
<bob2> lesshaste: yes, but a good one
<bob2> InitMass: yeah, I know
* raven3x7 is throwing flash into th trashcan
<lesshaste> bob2, Can we concentrate on the ip_tables.o problem first?
<bob2> lesshaste: ok, the problem is that you misconfigured your kernel
<bigfoot1> About http://www.banja.com/login.asp, I _can_ enter text, but it's invisible. What's up?
<lesshaste> bob2, ok... now how?
<bob2> lesshaste: the simple solution is to not make pointless work for yourself by compiling your own kernel
<lesshaste> bob2, I turned on netfilter
<bob2> lesshaste: not enough, obviously
<lesshaste> bob2, there is "iptables" option
<lesshaste> bob2, any idea?
<Amaranth> why are you using a 2.4.x kernel when ubuntu ships with a perfectly fine 2.6.x kernel?
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: are you using the "official" flash plugin or the Free one that comes with ubuntu?
<bob2> lesshaste: yes, configure it properly.  go through and make every option in the netfilter section "N"
<lesshaste> Amaranth, I have various kernels. I want to try this one
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, how can i check?
<mebaran151> anyone here code in ruby
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: how did you install flash?
<bob2> thinks will break with that kernel, btw
<bob2> like hal
<Amaranth> you realize there is userland work that needs to be done to go with the kernel, right?
<bob2> and g-v-m
<The_Vox> lesshaste: I think bob2 means M and not N
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, i forgot.
<bob2> er
<lesshaste> The_Vox, thx
<bob2> yes, typo
<bob2> my mistake
<lesshaste> Amaranth, well.. the thing is that it works fine with my other kernels. I just don't seem to have made the module
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, how can i confirm which flash i have?
<raven3x7> i just noticed i had a free clone of flash installed. maybe its not stable enough yet?
<Madpilot> heh... just taught ubotu this:
<Madpilot> !questions
<ubotu> it has been said that questions is recommend reading: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<InitMass> how do i relaod the inputrc?
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: open firefox, type "about:plugins" (no quotes) in the addressbar and look for the flash plugin description...tell me what it says
<zwnj> what's the compression type of .deb packages?
<The_Vox> InitMass: source the file "source /path/to/file"...it works for any and every bash init script...but only for the terminal you do it in, unless you re-login
<bigfoot1> The_Vox,     File name: libflashplayer.so    Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25
<The_Vox> zwnj: I believe they are tars
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf ..
<highvoltage> zwnj: i think i saw on the wiki that the new ones use bzip2
<highvoltage> which is very good compression.
<bob2> zwnj: tar inside gzip inside ar
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: uhm...that's the official one....it shouldn't be all that unstable....then again, I rarely use it, I have an extension blocking display of flash until/unless I want to display it
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, can you go to http://www.banja.com/login.asp and tell me if you can see the text you enter?
<InitMass> The_Vox, source /etc/inputrc bash: mode=emacs: command not found
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: can't see the text, no
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, you mean you can't see the text that you enter with your keyboard, right?
<The_Vox> InitMass: the "mode=emacs" line is wrong...emacs is the default mode, the only option for mode is vi
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: right, nor in the user nor password fields
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, so what's wrong?
<ubuntu> I just loaded ubuntu live (running off the cd rom on my windows machine) and I was wandering why I can't watch a dvd or vcd ? I have two dvd roms and ubuntu reads them fine...but some how the program can't Decode a dvd???? why?
<dam> !/dev/dsp
<ubotu> dam: I give up, what is it?
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: badly made flash animation would be my guess...they must be using something that is windows-specific
<dam> !fuser
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, the dvd stuff is not enabled by default
<ubotu> dam: Wish i knew
<ubuntu> how do you enable it?
<dam> !fax
<InitMass> The_Vox, i don't understand what that has to do with the system bell
<ubotu> dam: Wish i knew
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, i see. there's no way we can solve this on ubuntu computers, is there?
<dam> !dsp
<ubotu> dam: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dam> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> No idea, dam
<ubuntu> just go to that site and......?
<dam> ok. how do i get a creative soundcard working?
<dam> SIA
<InitMass> The_Vox, i tried to login into another terminal but the bell still sound
<ubuntu> it will have all the answers
<The_Vox> InitMass: absolutely nothing....it's just a line that is wrong in the inputrc file you loaded...comment it out by putting a # at the begining of that line
<dam> ISA
<highvoltage> grand prix next weekend.
<highvoltage> sorry, wrong channel.
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: don't think there is, no
<bigfoot1> The_Vox, okay. I guess we just have to avoid sites like that.
<axis> hiyo
<The_Vox> InitMass: uhm...what did you add for the bell thing?
<The_Vox> bigfoot1: and send an email to the webmaster telling him why
<axis> does anybody know where the GAIM Dictionary file is located?
<dam> !isa
<ubotu> Wish i knew, dam
<The_Vox> dam: load the module? it depends on what model/chipset the sound card has
<InitMass> The_Vox, ok now source is working i think but the bell still rings
<dam> The_Vox, mmm. is there a GUI that does that?
<The_Vox> axis: somewhere in ~/.gaim is my bet
<InitMass> The_Vox, set bell-style noneset bell-style none
<axis> does anybody know where the GAIM Dictionary file is located?   Or if it just uses a generic file, and where I may locate it?
<InitMass> The_Vox, just added once
<axis> The_Vox, : So it is proprietary to GAIM then?
<The_Vox> InitMass: mmm...that should work
<axis> The_Vox:  thx, will have a look
<The_Vox> axis: it's my bet
<The_Vox> dam: none
<InitMass> The_Vox, after i have added that line i used the source command and tried if the bell still was ringing in that term and it was. i guess that should be the workflow
<The_Vox> InitMass: did you log in anew in a real terminal or in an X terminal?
<axis> hmm bah
<The_Vox> axis: did I win my bet? :)
<highvoltage> The_Vox: a real terminal? you mean a virtual terminal?
<InitMass> The_Vox, s/workflow/course of action
<The_Vox> highvoltage: well, yes :P
<axis> unfortunately no hehe
<InitMass> The_Vox, in a real one
<Computer__Guru> okay, gotta reboot into my new kernel, wish me luck
<The_Vox> InitMass: the problem is that I don't remember if redline does change params when you source inputrc....I know you can change bash stuff by sourcing profile and whatever other bash config files...but the bell thing is a redline thing, not directly a bash thing
<Computer__Guru> although there shouldnt be so much as a single issue
<axis> The_Vox, : myspell, firefox,  search providers, gnome,  man, open office, gconf,
<The_Vox> InitMass: change the none to an off
<axis> i'm guessing myspell or gnome
<The_Vox> I'm betting on gnome this time
<axis> ok hehehe
<InitMass> The_Vox, the man page says none...
<The_Vox> InitMass: it also says this: Except where noted, readline variables can take the values On  or  Off.
<The_Vox> so...actually use Off and not off :)
<axis> c,ja,uk   .. what's ja? haha
<The_Vox> axis: japan?
<tony> hi all!
<axis> hehe
<The_Vox> oh, not true
<The_Vox> japan is jp
<The_Vox> uhm...jamaica is ja, I believe
<axis> /home/axis/.gaim # edit /usr/share/omf/gnome-utils/gnome-c.omf
<axis> erp, /usr/share/omf/gnome-utils/gnome-c.omf
<axis> heahn
<InitMass> The_Vox, however it's complaining when i use off
<The_Vox> InitMass: off or Off?
<InitMass> The_Vox, off
<tony> anyone use nzb/usenet binaries?
<The_Vox> because I just noticed it says Off and not off....and linux tends to be extremely case sensitive :) So now try Off lol!
<InitMass> The_Vox, readline: /etc/inputrc: line 61: $endif without matching $if. it's complaining about this now :( i guess i changed something unsuitable
<The_Vox> InitMass: oops
<The_Vox> InitMass: go to the very last line of the file and tell me...is it a blank line or a line with text?
<InitMass> The_Vox, line with text. i # it. #$endif
<InitMass> The_Vox, and now it stopped complaining
<The_Vox> InitMass: go to the end of the line and hit enter
<The_Vox> InitMass: save the file
<The_Vox> InitMass: there has to be an EOL at the end of all bash and redline config files always
<axis> i think it's in here /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<InitMass> The_Vox, empty line you mean?
<The_Vox> InitMass: yup
<LightBeam> c u
<axis> I wonder which file i'm using, No manual entry for myspell
<InitMass> The_Vox, it is still complaining if i have that. do you have that endif in your file?
<The_Vox> InitMass: EOL = end of line...there has to be one by itself as the last line
<The_Vox> $endif
<The_Vox> that's the very last line of text in my inputrc
<The_Vox> InitMass: what are you using to edit the file?
<InitMass> vim
<axis> found it /usr/share/myspell/dicts/*.dic
<axis> lol
<blazint> how to get backports GPG sign key?
<The_Vox> ok, as long as it's not a word processor lol!
<InitMass> # "\e[F": end-of-line
<InitMass> $endif
<InitMass> and between those one emty
<Tsar_vonHumbug> how do I get devfs to create the device names I need for my usb-serial, ie /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 ?
<The_Vox> InitMass: uhm...paste your inputrc in pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<The_Vox> InitMass: tell me when it's there
<axis> omg .. funniest ever .. "motherfucker" is in the US_English dictionary
<axis> lmfao
<axis> internat,  "motherfucker" is located in US English /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<axis> lmfao
<The_Vox> axis: it has to be, or you get lots of misses when spellchecking the kernel :)
<axis> oh man tha'ts good
<axis> hahahahaha
<internat> err.. wtf did i do now?
<axis> lmao
<mebaran151> pgsql, can anyone help?
<mebaran151> please?
<InitMass> The_Vox, now it's there
* The_Vox shivers at the mention of any sql...
<the_walrus> mebaran151, whats wrong?
<axis> internat,   No, i just found the dictionary file because  i wanted to add in a few of my own words so they don't highlight. ... and i did a few searches and found swearwords lol
<mebaran151> I need to setup authentication over a TCP/IP port
<axis> that's just too good
<mebaran151> for my main user
<axis> oh man i needed that
<internat> and that concerns me how?
<the_walrus> Sorry, cant help you with that
<axis> thanks for the help vox,    it's /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<axis> hehe
<axis> laters
<The_Vox> InitMass: now I know what the problem is...the mode=emacs line :) uncomment it
<Tsar_vonHumbug> axis, nothing worse than people who need their spelling of "motherfucker" corrected :)
<olivier> gosh, my keyboard map is broken, i should have read the topic before upgrading
<InitMass> The_Vox, yes :) i have removed the # in front of the emacs line
<The_Vox> InitMass: it seems like the mode line only works if it's a login terminal....and redline complains if you source the file...there are a few other things like that, actually...I hate it when that happens
<Tsar_vonHumbug> and as Dr Johnson says, if you found it, you were looking for it :D
<Tsar_vonHumbug> enough sillines, who can fix my devfs problem?
<LightBeam> Hello
<LightBeam> somebody have BREEZY installed to help me ?
<The_Vox> Tsar_vonHumbug: devfs?? ubuntu 5.04 doesn't use devfs
* The_Vox points LightBeam at the topic...
<bob2> LightBeam: just ask your question
<LightBeam> is it a convention ? (don't help breezy, don't debug it..etc...)
<LightBeam> I had to install nvidia drivers on it, bob2
<The_Vox> LightBeam: no, the pointing to the topic was so as to make sure you won't ask about X in breezy...it's broken, nobody can help you with that.
<The_Vox> LightBeam: outside of that...ask, maybe somebody can help you
<Tsar_vonHumbug> The_Vox, 'ps aux |grep dev' = udevd ...
<The_Vox> Tsar_vonHumbug: ok, that makes more sense...and udev does create /dev/tty/ttyUSB0 automatically when you plugin USB stuff that need it...at least it does for my ipaq
<The_Vox> Tsar_vonHumbug: what are you pluging in that isn't  creating it and needs it?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> The_Vox, k, I'll try replugging mebbe
<The_Vox> Tsar_vonHumbug: tail -f /var/log/messages and see what it says when you unplug it and when you plug it in
<Tsar_vonHumbug> The_Vox, that's the right path? /dev/_tty_/ttyUSB0 ???
<Tsar_vonHumbug> The_Vox, ah, there it is /dev/ttyUSB0 :D
<The_Vox> Tsar_vonHumbug: I knew it was something like that lol!
<nameless1> can someone help me out i installed a 200gb sata hdd to go along with my 120gb and 160gb and im tryin to copy stuff from my 120gb to my 160gb after formating and its taking like 6min to copy a 350mb file and why it copys its slowing doen everything
<nameless1> does anyone know how to make it go back to normal
<The_Vox> nameless1: disk trashing will always slow down the system
<nameless1> this is  slower then copying from cd to hdd
<lsuactiafner> yeh but 6m for a 350m is insane
<nameless1> im only tryin to copy  1 file at a time
<The_Vox> nameless1: oh, you need to turn dma on for the drive
<lsuactiafner> i get 50mbs on my sata
<nameless1> how do i turn on dma
<lsuactiafner> yeh dma..
<the_walrus> I have DMA enabled, and I'm only getting 27mbs on my ATA HD
<The_Vox> sudo hdparam -d 1 /dev/<whateverdeviceitis>
<nameless1> it turns on instantly?
<The_Vox> the_walrus: 27mbs doesn't sound to bad
<The_Vox> nameless1: should
<the_walrus> really?
<the_walrus> I'm sure I was getting about 45 last time I tested
<the_walrus> maybe I'd been drinking :/
<lsuactiafner> hdparm -d /dev/foo shows current valuei think
<The_Vox> the_walrus: probably...I know I used to get 25 with my old deadstar
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # sudo hdparam -d 1 /dev/hdb1
<nameless1> sudo: hdparam: command not found
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # sudo hdparam -d 1 /dev/hda2
<nameless1> sudo: hdparam: command not found
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt #
<The_Vox> lsuactiafner: yes, it does
<AndyRR> lsuactiafner, correct
<the_walrus> hdparm*
<lsuactiafner> but do not play with hdparm btw.. you could screw the disk up by not listening to my very good advice..
<The_Vox> nameless1: hdparm, sorry...autocomplete makes me forget things lol!
<The_Vox> lsuactiafner: dead HDs are fun )
<nameless1> yeh both of those hdds have that thing turned off
<The_Vox> nameless1: I've never seen an HD die by turning on DMA...but anything you do with hdparm can potentially kill an HD, so...forewarned you are :)
<the_walrus> in THEORY, it shouldn't let you turn it on if it doesn't support it
<the_walrus> in THEORY
<The_Vox> nameless1: now that the warning is out of the way..."sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/whatever" will turn on dma
<The_Vox> the_walrus: theory is so much nicer than reality :)
<the_walrus> heh, true
<nameless1> its not turning on with those commands
<the_walrus> realities a bitch
<the_walrus> you need to have it enabled in your kernel, AND in the bios
<nameless1> didnt see ya last msg vox ill try that
<The_Vox> on the other hand, I haven't seen a modern (ie. less than 3 years old) HD not have dma
<the_walrus> yeah
<nameless1> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<nameless1>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<nameless1>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda2
<the_walrus> check your kernel config
<AndyRR> edit /etc/hdparm.conf to make changes permanent
<The_Vox> old controller...poor you
<nameless1> it worked before just fine
<nameless1> but since i installed the 200gb and formated....
<The_Vox> nameless1: uhm...my guess would be that your controller doesn't support DMA...but if you had it working before, then I have no clue what the problem can be.
<the_walrus> kernel config
<the_walrus> or Bios
<the_walrus> or, wrong HD controller module
<the_walrus> I had that problem with an Nforce2 chipset
<nameless1> the 2 harddrives that are giving me the shits are pluged in the motherboard
<the_walrus> the generic controller didn't support DMA
<nameless1> the 200gb is in a "controler thingy"
<nameless1> ubuntu is on the 200gb and the 200gb is running fine  i think
<Pro_Newbie> How to install the windows fonts on (K)Ubuntu
<Pro_Newbie> ?
<The_Vox> Pro_Newbie: if in kde, go to the kde control center and install them from there.
<nameless1> dma is working on the 200gb (the new hdd)
<The_Vox> Pro_Newbie: if not on kde....you need to create a ~/.fonts directory and copy them there...the fonts you put there will *only* be usable by the user that has the fonts, it will not be system wide
<the_walrus> where does this freaking distro put its kernel sources?
<Pro_Newbie> The_Vox:  aha... but i remember there was some trick to download them via Kynaptic
<The_Vox> the_walrus: do you remember the name of the generic controller module?
<variant>  FUCK U
<variant>  FUCK U
<variant>  FUCK U
<variant>  FUCK U
<variant>  FUCK U
<variant>  FUCK U
<The_Vox> Pro_Newbie: ah, on that I have no clue
<variant>  FUCK U
<the_walrus> ommm, thats going back a bit
<Pro_Newbie> The_Vox:  ahum
<AndyRR> i havent come accross an ubuntu install yet that hasnt had dma enabled on /dev/hda but non have it on other devices
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<nameless1> i installed onto a 200gb thats on sda1
<The_Vox> AndyRR: he had an already working install and added a 3rd HD on a SATA controller (I think it's a controller not part of the mboard)
<nameless1> sda1 = 200gb hdd with dma
<AndyRR> variant having probs ? :)
<the_walrus> how old is your mobo?
<lsuactiafner>  have a feeling someone told him to rm -rf /dev/omgwtf
<nameless1> hda1 = windows parition hda2 = 150gb partition with ext3 and hdb1 = 120gb hdd
<The_Vox> oh...so you installed on the 200gb disk? I thought you had added that one
<nameless1> the mobo worked fine before
<ztonzy> heh
<ztonzy> funny user
<nameless1> this is a software problem i have had ubuntu running fine with this comp before its just since i added the new hdd
<nameless1> but the new hdd works FINE
<nameless1> would not havin the updates installed affect this?
<nameless1> i added the 200gb and then formated
<nameless1> the 200gb is better then my other hdds so i made sure i installed ubuntu on it
<AndyRR> edit /etc/hdparm.conf to enable dma on drives that support it
<The_Vox> nameless1: uhm...so you installed ubuntu from scratch on the new HD after installing it?
<nameless1> yeah on sda1 (thru a controler thing)
<The_Vox> AndyRR: he passed a -d 1 to one of the drives and got an error
<The_Vox> AndyRR: but he says said HD was working with dma before adding the controller and new HD
<nameless1> its tempting to just install suse
<AndyRR> should be sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever
<AndyRR> iirc
<The_Vox> nameless1: you can try....it'll at least tell you if it's a HW conflict of some kind with the new controller
<AndyRR> note no space
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda2
<nameless1> /dev/hda2:
<nameless1>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<nameless1>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<nameless1>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt #
* nameless1 goes to find suse 9.3 
<The_Vox> AndyRR: it works with or without space
<the_walrus> that is a problem with either controller or HD
<AndyRR> hda2 is a partition not a drive
<the_walrus> it knows what its doing, but fails...
<the_walrus> nameless1  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<the_walrus> nameless1  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<The_Vox> AndyRR: I use it with space :)
<nameless1> i wish ubuntu would be hastle free, if i end up getting suse ill make sure i install ubuntu when the new release comes out
<the_walrus> heh, true
<the_walrus> nameless1, do it with just /dev/hda
<The_Vox> oh! F! didn't see that lol!
<toresbe>  /win 39
<the_walrus> heh
<nameless1> hda = windows partition
<toresbe> oops, sorry
<the_walrus> AndyRR picked it up
<nameless1> hda1 = windows
<The_Vox> nameless1: DMA is a per-disk thing, not a per-partition thing
<the_walrus> you set it on the whole disk though
<nameless1> hda1 = windows hda2 = linux hdb1 = linux sda1 = ubuntu install on 200gb new hdd
<nameless1> OH
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<nameless1> /dev/hda:
<nameless1>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<nameless1>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<nameless1>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<BROKEN_LADDER> esd can only be run by one user at a time?!
<The_Vox> BROKEN_LADDER: yes
<The_Vox> nameless1: uhm...ok, that's not nice
<nameless1> :(
<nameless1> time of suse
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : make your nick lower case..
<The_Vox> BROKEN_LADDER: sound can only be used by one user at a time...only one user at a time can sit at the console, so <shrug>
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's insane
<HappyFool> is breezy using esd or ... err dmix? whatever it's called
<BROKEN_LADDER> what if one user has music playing while another sits at the computer and plays a video game that has sound effects?
<nameless1> iim gona go install suse, thanx for tryin to help. bye
<BROKEN_LADDER> users are supposed to kill and restart esd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pathetic.
<the_walrus> use the same login name
<the_walrus> get them to play the music
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*pral@*.dsl.pltn*.pacbell.net]  by daniels
<Burgundavia> HappyFool, breezy is using dmix and esd
<Amaranth> daniels: o_O
<pax> anyone tried resizing etx3 partition with QTParted damage free?
<lars> hi everybody. i've got a problem with nautilus while using webdva. when the connection to the server has been established nautilus crashes. why???
* The_Vox decides it's time to go sleep....arioshi ba all :)
<HappyFool> sleep well
<cat> oh boy just got home from work
<DukGalNamu> is tehre anything wrong with this?    ls | nano
<tony> installing nzbget i am missing zlib on configure... whitch zlib would that be?
<cat> DukGalNamu: ls ; nano
<cat> grrr ls | nano is right
<HappyFool> tony: probably zlib1g-de
<HappyFool> tony: zlib1g-dev
<DukGalNamu> why did nano crash and start using %100 of my precessor then....
<kjon> Question. How can I run cdrecord with realtime priority without being root?
<DukGalNamu> *processor
<HappyFool> DukGalNamu: maybe do 'ls > filelist.txt' and then 'nano filelist.txt' instead
<Pro_Newbie> where is my SATA hardisk?
<Pro_Newbie> /dev/???
<HappyFool> DukGalNamu: not to mention the fact that nano seems to not accept keyboard input in this mode
<tony> than u Happy! u the man!
<cat> Pro_Newbie: man sata
<HappyFool> tony: heh. no problem ;)
<Pro_Newbie> cat:  no i need it for Fdisk
<cat> yeah it should be there
<DukGalNamu> HappyFool: heh, yeah but it crashed for me
<HappyFool> Pro_Newbie: probably /dev/sdXXX, where XXX is one of a,b,c, ....
<eruin> anyone know which package provides shares-admin`
<kjon> uuu... my damn burner writes too slow!!!! - my dma settings are fine, and I don't know how to set a higher priority for cdrecord... Any hints? pleeezeeee
<DukGalNamu> Pro_Newbie: is it your primary
<DukGalNamu> ?
<pax> dmesg | grep SATA
<Pro_Newbie> 10x HappyFool, DukGalNamu
<DukGalNamu> Pro_Newbie: yeah, do what pac said
<HappyFool> kjon: don't know, sorry -- you can use 'sudo cdrecord' maybe, if you aren't
<DukGalNamu> pax sorry
<HappyFool> eruin: what's that? for configuring samba shares?
<kjon> Have anybody heard about LSM???
<hapo> is it possible to keep the contents of the existing /home partition when installing (k)ubuntu?
<eruin> HappyFool, samba, nfs, yeah
<kjon> Linux Security Modules... I heard that thing can set diferent priorities without being root...
<DukGalNamu> hapo: if its mounted to a seperate partition then yes
<kjon> but I need to recompile my whole kernel to get that thing working...
<HappyFool> eruin: you should be able to use System -> Administration -> Shared folders for samba; otherwise try maybe 'swat' or 'webmin-samba'
<hapo> DukGalNamu: yes, it is
<hapo> DukGalNamu: so the installer asks about that like in fedora?
<hapo> i'm installing this for the first time
<HappyFool> eruin: not sure about nfs -- no obvious webmin module
<eruin> HappyFool, I'm just collecting the package name so I can submit an enhancement bug for it ;)
<DukGalNamu> hapo: no i don't think so
<HappyFool> eruin: hrm. apt-cache search does not get any matches for 'shares-admin' (in hoary)
<DukGalNamu> hapo: you would have to manually tell ubuntu to keep the current partitions and not format the /home partition
<eruin> HappyFool, I know, not in breezy either
<eruin> I guess it must be gnome-system-tools
<the_walrus> whats the other gui config for the kernel?
<the_walrus> xconfig and...
<missmarple> hi
<hapo> DukGalNamu: so it's the same in fedora. as an old linux user i'll select the manual config anyway :)
<DukGalNamu> hapo: and be sure to choose the mountpoint for the partition
<HappyFool> hapo: note that ubuntu 'user' uids (i.e., non-system) start at 1000 -- i think fedora might be 500, or something else
<DukGalNamu> hapo: you should probably use debian
<hapo> HappyFool: so i'll have to do some heavy chowning?
<HappyFool> hapo: you might need to do a 'chown -R' after installing
<hapo> ok
<HappyFool> hapo: also, who knows what havoc the .gnome2 etc directories will play
<DukGalNamu> hapo: ubuntu is for the unexperienced and the lazy....
<HappyFool> the_walrus: you mean maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ? (not exactly gui)
<HappyFool> DukGalNamu: hah!
<the_walrus> HappyFool, I mean like, sudo make xconfig
<the_walrus> but the one that uses gtk
<HappyFool> the_walrus: oh, right
<DukGalNamu> HappyFool: hah?
<HappyFool> you calling me lazy :P
<DukGalNamu> HappyFool: umm.... yeah why?
<DukGalNamu> HappyFool: :P
<the_walrus> unexperience too it seems
<DukGalNamu> HappyFool: XD
<DukGalNamu> ROFL!!!
<HappyFool> the_walrus: make gconfig
<the_walrus> i thought the right word was inexperienced though :p
<hapo> DukGalNamu: well, i'm experienced but lazy :)
<the_walrus> Thanks HappyFool
<hapo> DukGalNamu: at least ubuntu is more for power users than fedora, or is it?
<DukGalNamu> there you go!!!
<the_walrus> * Unable to find the GTK+ installation. Please make sure that
<the_walrus> * the GTK+ 2.0 development package is correctly installed...
<the_walrus> * You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0.
<the_walrus> dammit!
<HappyFool> the_walrus: yeah. have fun getting the -dev libs ;)
<DukGalNamu> hapo: yes, but distros like debian is for REAL power users
* the_walrus is getting pissed off
<HappyFool> hapo: it's debian-based, with (afaik) most debian packages available
<DukGalNamu> hapo: in debian you can control EXACLTY what goes on your computer (minus the base install, which is mostly tools and utilities)
<HappyFool> the_walrus: how about 'make menuconfig' ?
<hapo> DukGalNamu: yes, i'm using debian on my other workstation
<hapo> but i'm a lazy user :)
<DukGalNamu> hapo: where as ubuntu gives you gnome and a bunch of other HD space hogs
<HappyFool> well, there is a 'server' install for ubuntu
<pax> DukGalNamu: cat /etc/debian_version
<DukGalNamu> pax: yes i realize that it is debian base
<DukGalNamu> d
<DukGalNamu> pax: what i am remarking on is the installation
<pax> what's different?
<helloyo> i know ubuntu is best for me but its absolutely giving me the ****s! half of my mirrors (taken from ubuntuguide) fail! can anyone help?
<hapo> i just got fed up of fedora... it's the windows of the linux world
<hapo> does things that you don't want it to do
<hapo> without your permission
<pax> MS fedora, indeed.
<DukGalNamu> pax: the fact that you HAVE to install gnome
<hapo> does the stock kernel of ubuntu include bluetooth support, btw?
<hapo> or do i have to compile a new one for that purpose?
<DukGalNamu> pax: the fact that everything else that is installed uses gnome libraries
<pax> DukGalNamu: I was under impression the installer give you server option, no?
<Madpilot> DukGalNamu: there's kubuntu if you like KDE...
<DukGalNamu> pax: i haven't didn't see it, is it a recent implemintation?
<DukGalNamu> Madpilot: i like KDE, when i like a slow computer...
<DukGalNamu> Madpilot: kde is no better than gnome....
<VincentMX> yes it is
<DukGalNamu> Madpilot: they are both resource hogs
<VincentMX> i love kde
<DukGalNamu> VincentMX: wel, aside form looking better and working better
<pax> DukGalNamu: I can't confirm, I'm not sure, hope someone else jumps in on this.
<DukGalNamu> VincentMX: same problem with resources
<DukGalNamu> pax: in either case.. there is no point in an ubuntu server.... when debian is perfect for that.. cause i thought ubuntu was mostly for desktop home users
<Pro_Newbie> How to boost the Mic for skype because the person to who i talk says itsnt enough loud
<Pro_Newbie> ?
<DukGalNamu> not poeple who want to set up a server
<cat> Pro_Newbie: pop up aumixer or the gnome mixer,
<cat> open it
<DukGalNamu> alsamixer?
<pax> DukGalNamu: what makes 50% of a distro is its community imho.
<cat> alsamixer, aumix, alsamixer-gui gmix et cetc
<DukGalNamu> pax: true and as of late the debian community has been a bunch of asses and trolls
<Pro_Newbie> cat: yea, but i cant see mic....
<DukGalNamu> pax: when i come here i almost always get alot of help
<pax> there's a huge differnce between debian crowd and ubuntu folks.
<cat> you will see it dude, keep on looking
<Burgundavia> DukGalNamu, this is not #hackdowndebian, please don't turn it into that
<Pro_Newbie> cat: 10x a lot
<cat> np
<DukGalNamu> Burgundavia: i am not hacking down debian, i like debian, its just he #debian channel is croweded and full of short tempered people
<james_> Sorry, whats the IRC channel for wine on the Ubuntu server?
<HappyFool> #winehq
<james_>  winehq :That channel doesn't exist
<HappyFool> and this isn't really the 'ubuntu' server, despite the x-chat label ;)
<Burgundavia> james_, #wine
<DukGalNamu> ohh man, could they help me getting diablo 2 running???
<james_> * wine :That channel doesn't exist
<Burgundavia> hmm
<HappyFool> i could swear it was that yesterday
<Amaranth> This is freenode, quite possibly the largest concentration of free software hackers on the planet.
<anubis> flash plugin for FF?
<Amaranth> s/planet/internet/
<james_> Strange
<HappyFool> james_: it is #winehq -- /join #winehq
<james_> HappyFool: thanks, :p
<the_walrus> Ubuntu is not a good development environment :/
<HappyFool> the_walrus: you just need to install lots of -dev libs -- no different from most other distro's, afaik
<DukGalNamu> the_walrus: its really not that bad actually
<HappyFool> -dev packages, even
<DukGalNamu> the_walrus: it actually has alot of libraries pre installed
<the_walrus> Well, most of them aren't on the CD it tells me :(
<HappyFool> the_walrus: ah. fair enough
<anubis> flash plugin for FF?
<nikkia> HappyFool: and there is usually a virtual package for all -dev packages for a specific environment, like gnome, kde, X
<Amaranth> the_walrus: No, the CD is for a desktop install, you have to get the development stuff over the internet.
<the_walrus> Amaranth, I understand that, I just like all my libs and stuff there
<HappyFool> anubis: i think it's in multiverse -- no for amd64, though, as far as i know
<tony> Happyfool: is "libxml2 header files were not found" asking for libxml2-dev?
<HappyFool> tony: i don't know, but it's a good guess
<tony> oki thx!
<nikkia> it'd be nice if you could tell the package managers 'install this, and its development environment' in one go rather than having to hunt down the -dev package
<Amaranth> tony: pretty good chance
<Amaranth> nikkia: It's usually <package-name>-dev
<nikkia> Amaranth: usually, but not always
<HappyFool> nikkia: yeah, especially when package names and -dev packages don't exactly match
<Amaranth> well, -dev packages always depend on their libs so just search for and install them instead :)
<nikkia> Amaranth: thats not a great idea, IME
<axis> bah
<HappyFool> anubis: yeah, the package is flashplugin-nonfree, i think
<Amaranth> nikkia: You're the one that said that was what you wanted though.
<nikkia> it means your libs are installed as soft dependancies, thus if you upgrade the -dev, the old libs will get removed automatically
<axis> still can't find the proper GAIM dictionary file
<Amaranth> meh, that's not true
<nikkia> Amaranth: no, its not, that's a workaround to achieve what i said, but it is not perfect
<Amaranth> they'll only get removed if they aren't depended on
<james_> Winehq channel seems a little quiet :(
<Amaranth> and something conflicts with them or replaces them
<axis> same with #GAIM
<queuetue> Did backports.ubuntuforums.org go somewhere, or is it simply gone?
<St0n3-C0l> how do I mount NTFS partition ?
<Amaranth> queuetue: It's down atm
<HappyFool> !windows
<ubotu> I heard windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<HappyFool> hrm
<nikkia> Amaranth: i've seen apt try to remove all of X 'because its no longer used' too many times to believe that the dependancy checking is perfect :)
<Amaranth> !alternative
<ubotu> [alternative]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<queuetue> Amaranth: Has it been down for weeks, or is it just intermittent and I check at bad times?
<axis> desplesda, do you know much about GAIM ?
<Amaranth> queuetue: You can't use it in sources.list anymore.
<axis> HappyFool: i forget what you helped me with the otherday, but thanx.. i think it was 32bit i/o
<Amaranth> queuetue: Go to the website and look up a mirror.
<HappyFool> axis: cool
<jamesDOOD> Hello all, I have a computer with an Invidia Graphics card and it seems the configuration files are not included on the cd. I have horribly slow dailup and have no idea how to use it during the installation of UBUNTU WARTHOG. How do I mount a memory stick which contains the Nvidia installation files using only the command prompt (Because the Xserver wont load) and install the files?
<queuetue> Amaranth: Ah, ok.
<axis> HappyFool: Yah mon .. I think it had something to do with enabling 32 bit IO on an SATA drive
<anubis> I hate this change of xchat's text color
<queuetue> Amaranth: Since the main site is down atm ... could you give me a mirror to use temporarily?
<HappyFool> axis: probably module insertion at boot?
<anubis> anyone here care to share their old xchat profile so I can return to the old scheme?
<DukGalNamu> jamesDOOD: what error does teh xserver give you?
<queuetue> Or a google cache of the mirrors page? :)
<anubis> also a flash player for FF would be good
<axis> HappyFool: hmm it could have been ..  ide-core and/or pII-core   / amd module ..
<MeltedDuron> lo
<jamesDOOD> It says "free86 or something is probably improperly configured and won't load, would you like to see the server output?"\
<anubis> the info on ubuntu starter guide for the flash plugin is not right
<axis> HappyFool, : I really thought it was SATA 32 bit i/o enabling .. haha
<kjon> How do I compile gnomebaker 0.4? When I run ./configure, it says that "vorbisfile.pc" is missing.... what means that?
<HappyFool> anubis: what kind of system are you on? x86, ppc or amd64? (cpu type)
<jamesDOOD> And then it says Ubuntu Linux: Warty Warthog Login: Password:
<kjon> (I've installed all the vorbis stuff --- but I don't know what should I do)
<axis> *yawn
<anubis> HappyFool, x86
<jamesDOOD> and so on
<jamesDOOD> only text
<pax> I believe something like # mount -w -o noatime /dev/sda1 /memstick should get you going jamesDOOD
<MeltedDuron> why don't i have any mp3/video codecs on my 5.04 install?
<axis> need a coffee .. and i need  to figure out which dictionary GAIM uses and where it's located
<axis> amn
<axis> damn
<HappyFool> anubis: have you added the 'multiverse' repository to your software package sources ?
<raven3x7> MeltedDuron, they dont instal by default you need to add them
<Burgundavia> axis, why do you need to know where gaim is located/
<Burgundavia> ?
<anubis> HappyFool, as per the guide
<axis> Burgundavia, : Not where GAIM is located, but which dictionary it uses
<Burgundavia> axis, for what?
<MeltedDuron> raven3x7: how do i go about that?
<anubis> HappyFool, however those were some weird backport links
<axis> Burgundavia, : I want to edit it, and add is some of my own words i use frequently
<anubis> HappyFool, not marilliat
<raven3x7> MeltedDuron,  first you need to add repositories
<queuetue> Amaranth: I managed to get the planetmirror mirror out of google cache.  Thanks.
<james_> is their any reason why Skype would not load? Ive installed it of the .deb package, its added to the menu though does not load when I click on it :?
<Burgundavia> axis, linked against myspell or aspell
<axis> Burgundavia, : I've located   myspell/dict/US_ENG.dic   which is what i'm using
<Burgundavia> axis, check the depencies
<HappyFool> anubis: i don't use backports, but it shouldn't matter
<raven3x7> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<axis> Burgundavia, : And I've edited it ..   but it does seem to correspond with GAIM
<axis> and I can't find any docu on google / gaims website
<anubis> I have to fix this new xchat
<anubis> its killing my eyes
<HappyFool> anubis: anyway, have you tried installing 'flashplayer-mozilla' ?
<anubis> I can't see my own text
<jamesDOOD> And hwo do I go about installing that NVIDIA-linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run
<pax> james_ ps aux | grep skype shows it running?
<Amaranth> jamesDOOD: Don't bother.
<jamesDOOD> ?
<jamesDOOD> why?
<anubis> Building dependency tree... Done
<anubis> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Amaranth> jamesDOOD: Install the nvidia-glx package.
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> hey, who removed the example sources?
<jamesDOOD> but its's not there
<jamesDOOD> i mean, it's not on the CD
<jamesDOOD> that I was sent
<Amaranth> Probably not.
<axis> okay i'm man aspell this is the goods :)
<jamesDOOD> How long will it take to downlaod on 33k dialup?
<Burgundavia> HappyFool, the example sources where somewhere else
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, its called nvidia-glx
<Burgundavia> HappyFool, and that page died
<jamesDOOD> and where do I find it?
<jamesDOOD> Why doesn't it install automatically?
<HappyFool> Burgundavia: it's here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38  (works for me)
<Amaranth> jamesDOOD: enable the restricted repository in synaptic and install it there
<delire> here at a festival in barcelona, *surrounded* by Ubuntu logo's. someones doing something right here in spain.
<Amaranth> it's 3MB
<jamesDOOD> oh
<jamesDOOD> not bad
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD,  i think its about 3MB
<jamesDOOD> what is synaptic
<Amaranth> festival is just a party?
<pax> delire: did you take pics?
<Amaranth> jamesDOOD: System->Administration->Synaptec Package Manager
<delire> Amaranth: no http://elastico.net/copyfight.
<HappyFool> anubis: take a look here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38   -- that's a reasonable list of ubuntu sources (without backports)
<jamesDOOD> (sorry, I am quite unexperienced with this linux stuff :-D )
<jamesDOOD> I have no screen
<jamesDOOD> I mean
<jamesDOOD> only text
<Amaranth> oy
<HappyFool> anubis: including 'multiverse'
<delire> pax: all on laptops, kind of hard but it does seem to be the default windows alternative. quite a few macs but Ubuntu is 'the other operating system'.
<raven3x7> type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kjon> I need help compiling gnomebaker 0.4. Who can help me?
<jamesDOOD> It says Graphic INterface is improperly configured and will not load
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD,  type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pax> good stuff
<concept10> Is there any desktop app that depends on apache2 in a default install of Hoary?
<jamesDOOD> tried that before,
* Amaranth thought nvidia-glx got installed by default
<jamesDOOD> It cannot find nvidia-glx
<Amaranth> concept10: No.
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, why do you only have text mode?
<jamesDOOD> I have an nvidia geforce 6600 graphics card
<raven3x7> Amaranth, that is nvidia-kernel-common or smthing
<jamesDOOD> I heard that Ubuntu, or maybe just linux, has a problem with nvidia cards
<HappyFool> the nvidia kernel modules are in linux-modules-restricted, which is installed by default
<delire> pax: funny thing is how many people have retained the default gnome install even with the same default desktop image. can't say the same for most distributions - it seems people actually find the default configuration sensible.
* pax has the same card with *no* problems
<jamesDOOD> when I start my computer into linux it does all these things like setting software clock OK OK OK oK and so on
<MeltedDuron> thnx raven, reminds me of SuSE's yast2
<jamesDOOD> but then at the end the screen goes black twice in succession
<pax> delire: should've taken pics ;(
<jamesDOOD> and I get the login prompt as two lines of text
<raven3x7> MeltedDuron, only its better
<MeltedDuron> lol yeh
<jamesDOOD> Ubuntu Linux Warty Warthog
<jamesDOOD> Login:
<danil> Does anyone install Canon LBP 1120(USB) on Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> o_O
<Amaranth> warty?
<delire> pax: yep, should have. maybe i'll borrow a camera.
<jamesDOOD> And a window comes up saying that "Graphics inteface will not load, would you like to see server output?"
<Amaranth> say yes
<Amaranth> and look for lines that start with (EE)
* pax uploads a digital camera to delire
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, warty probably doesnt support your card because its too old. maybe you do need to install that nvidia binary after all
<jamesDOOD> the linux is too old?
<reka> jamesDOOD: your card:
<pax> jamesDOOD: type: /sbin/runlevel
<raven3x7> its about 8 months old i believe. you just need to update the nvidia drivers though
<pax> james, is it N 2?
<jamesDOOD> ?
<MeltedDuron> who's idea was it not to install audio/video codecs anyay :-|
<jamesDOOD> my apologies but., What?"
<jamesDOOD> N 2?
<raven3x7> does anyone know if warty has up to date nvidia drivers?
<tiglionabbit> MeltedDuron, they're proprietary, we can't support em
<MeltedDuron> lol k
<eruin> whats a 3gp file?
<raven3x7> MeltedDuron, its because of legal issues
<pax> jamesDOOD: just checking what level you are running, you said you dont have x
<MeltedDuron> damn the law i pirated photoshop when i was 9 years old
<jamesDOOD> How do I find out?
<raven3x7> pax he is running warty. if i remember warty has the 6xxx drivers which may not support his card
<eruin> its not due to legal issues
<Codestorm> smeg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<raven3x7> eruin no?
<eruin> nvidia drivers are included but unsupported as nobody but nvidia has access to the source for debugging
<pax> raven3x7: Amaranth already suggested he apt-get into the driver but he's not responding to that .. so
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Codestorm!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> (Codestorm is a friend of mine screwing around)
<eruin> smeg is indeed a weird name for a menu editor
<axis> sigh .. no help
<HappyFool> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<axis> can figure out the syntax for aspell .. man's not helpin me
<pax> what's smeg anyway? (dont ban me now)
<Amaranth> hehe
<axis> can figure out the syntax for aspell .. man's not helpin me
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<nikkia> pax, menu editor
<axis> aspell -p --personal=/home/axis/dictionary.txt
<axis> can't*
<pax> nikki, thx
<raven3x7> pax i think we need to get him to switch to the vesa drivers so he can use synaptic
<jamesDOOD> yup, apt-get doesn't find the files
<pax> raven3x7: he's all yours :)
<Amaranth> I'm the author of smeg and I have xchat set to beep when someone says the name so I can see if they need help.
<eruin> I remember a site called smeg.co.uk I stumbled upon back in the days (which is why the menu editor name is weird to me)
<Amaranth> People who abuse knowing this get in trouble.
<highvoltage> clear
<highvoltage> ls
<eruin> the site was filled with various types of smeg, aka poo
<highvoltage> sorry
<eruin> machine gun turd being one of em
<MeltedDuron> anybody know if i can make me a pretty splash screen?
* concept10 beeps Amaranth 
<pax> Amaranth: oh I didnt know, let me check your wiki page again :p
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, you ever used vi before?
<Amaranth> no, don't give him vi
<Amaranth> use nano
<raven3x7> Amaranth, never used nano
<Heimdall> hey room
<MeltedDuron> w00t my 100mb of packages downloaded (2mb broadband :D)
<eruin> blargh I wanat my X charset back
<eruin> I cant even switch to a terminal :P
<jamesDOOD> not really sorry
<jamesDOOD> i've used gedit
<Heimdall> is there a mean to know the global size of a directory with a 'ls' command ?
<tiglionabbit> raven3x7, really?  They always have you use nano first.  I know experienced network administrators who'd never use anything but nano
<jamesDOOD> xemacs
<mindspin> ls -l
<jamesDOOD> but not vi
<Heimdall> mindspin, ls -l gives the size of the files in the dir
<mindspin> yes
<Heimdall> not the size of the directory
<mindspin> ah, overread it you mean directory size
<eruin> vi is fit for a coder, nano is fit for someone who just wants to get a simple edit done fast
<ftwig> hi - anyone got belkin f5d7010 wlan card working?
<Heimdall> ?
<Heimdall> yes
<Heimdall> the sum of the all the sizes
<Heimdall> in one dir
<raven3x7> tiglionabbit, i didnt know about it. i learned vi at school. i just looked at it and it seems a lot simpler
<axis> anybody know how to import a MAN page manuall
<jamesDOOD> vi uses buffers
<axis> FUCK MAN , MAN MAN
<jamesDOOD> :)
<jamesDOOD> or something
<tiglionabbit> raven3x7, AT SCHOOL?  HOW?
<axis> grrrrrrrrr
<tiglionabbit> I've never heard of a school that ever used vi for anything..  that's not fair
<raven3x7> with school i meant a IT school
<tiglionabbit> oh
<jamesDOOD> so what should i use :)?
<tiglionabbit> but still, I'm at UCSC now and people are afraid of vim
<raven3x7> in a linux class
<j-rock> Heimdall: try du -sh
<tiglionabbit> I want a linux crass
<tiglionabbit> *class
<tiglionabbit> yeah, du -sh *
<j-rock> we use VIM in one of our CS classes at uni
<jamesDOOD> arg
<j-rock> then you can continue using it in the high ones like networks and operating systems
<axis> tiglionabbit, : what year
<jamesDOOD> :)
<Heimdall> thx j-rock  !!!
<pax> axis: what do you mean import it? manpath
<j-rock> Heimdall: np
<concept10> Amaranth, did you ever do anything with the system-config-services app?  or just use BUM instead?
<topyli> you have to know a little vi because it exists on every unix system
<anubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto This is just aweful
<tiglionabbit> I've never seen someone who can use vim effectively either.  I just switched to it from emacs, and am still a little awkward, but I'm getting the hang of it.  Hard to remember when to use o or O or A or a or i, all of which mean insert some text
<concept10> whats vim
<tiglionabbit> or R or r or whatevr
<Amaranth> concept10: Like 4 different people are attacking that problem from different angles, didn't feel like duplicating work.
<j-rock> oh its easy
<j-rock> ;)
<Computer__Guru> I recompiled my kernel, and now vga=791 doesnt work... anybody else have this problem?
<axis> pax, : i have a man .gz in my /home .. i want to add it, i can't view it. i've tried decomrpessing the gz and it just spits out the same file which won't add
<tiglionabbit> concept10, vim has a history.  It's based on the oldest text editor in the world
<topyli> concept10: vim is the vi that modern linuxen have
<concept10> Amaranth, thats what I thought.  Thats cool.
<pax> vimtutor is a great thing
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: You lost me at 'recompiled my kernel'. Why? :)
<tiglionabbit> linuxen?
<highvoltage> tiglionabbit: no it's not.
<concept10> tiglionabbit, negative
<tiglionabbit> what, really?
<jamesDOOD> so what do I do?
<pax> axis, tried man:<file> in konqi?
<topyli> tiglionabbit: yes. unix, linux, box and such should be pluralized by latin rules :)
<concept10> The oldest text editor in the world is a rock and a hammer
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: because I wanted to compile a few pieces of hardware into the kernel
<Amaranth> /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim
<tiglionabbit> I thought it was based on vi for visual, the visual version of ed.   And what's older than that?
<j-rock> jamesDOOD: whats the q?
<Amaranth> *cough*
<axis> pax: sorry, don't know what konqi is
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Any reason they couldn't be modules?
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: regardless, vga=791 no longer works
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, im trying to remember where xfree86.conf is on warty
<pax> axis, if you are using KDE try with konqueror
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Lots of things will probably no longer work.
<topyli> tiglionabbit: ed is the One :)
<reka> raven3x7: same place... /etc/X11
<tiglionabbit> concept10, I meant the oldest text editor for a computer
<pax> in Konqueror you can view man pages with man:vim or info:vim (exemple)
<Computer__Guru> I used the ubuntu config file. if recompiling a kernel breaks the system, then its not much of a system _at_all_
<concept10> tiglionabbit, :) :)
<raven3x7> reka thanks. its been a while since i used it
<axis> sigh .. I just want to know which dictionary file GAIM uses, and how to add my own words
<bentele> \list
<axis> i've tried learning aspell, myspell, etc etc
<concept10> tiglionabbit, a little humor, thats all.
<axis> looking in my /home for a dictionary file
<topyli> tiglionabbit: who knows what the ENIAC had :)
<axis> making my own trying to import it with myspell/aspel
<AlexBO> How can I set my password for this channel?
<axis> i just want to add some frigging words to my dictionary library for GAIM
<anubis> I have to search through pages of google everytime for repos for ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> axis: dpkg-query -L wamerican or wbritish or whatever your wordlist package is
<axis> so much easier with freebsd
<concept10> I wish my dad was still alive, he had so much unix knowledge and I just started a year ago
<Computer__Guru> wow
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, first type  $ sudo cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4_backup
<Amaranth> AlexBO: /msg NickServ HELP
<topyli> AlexBO: do you mean nicserv?
<Computer__Guru> Ubuntu Linux = Where we discourage recompiling your kernel.
<candid> where do i get information which sources to use write into /etc/sources.list?
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: The system answer is I don't know.
<AlexBO> topyli:yes
<Computer__Guru> I dont either, heh
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, this will backup your configuration
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: And that 99% of the time recompiling your kernel isn't needed.
<tiglionabbit> grr
<topyli> AlexBO: oh, see Amaranth's answer ^
<tiglionabbit> why does that never stay the way I set it?
<Computer__Guru> all i know is the most commonly used video mode for svgalib no longer works and I want to know why
<reka> candid: a working smaple one can be foud here: paste.ubuntulniux.nl/38
<jamesDOOD> ok
<adwait> hehe tiglionabbit
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: Most people don't know, kernel/userland interaction is black magic. This is why we tell people not to do it.
<jamesDOOD> raven3x7: ok
<j-rock> black magic == fun
<pax> Computer__Guru: wrong!  Ubuntu = Unlike Before, linUx id Now Totally Usable
<Computer__Guru> I'm gonna try linking a new system.map
<pax> is8
<concept10> black magic?
<hondje> cidr is black magic
<Computer__Guru> pax: that was just gay
* hondje has a headache now
<Computer__Guru> brb
<rootweiler> hi
<anubis> backports.ubuntuforums.org this site is down
<anubis> where are mirrors?
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, now you need to change the driver
* concept10 opens a bottle of Tylenol for hondje 
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: language
<jamesDOOD> hmmk
<Computer__Guru> apology
<axis> Computer__Guru, Package `wamerican' is not installed.
* hondje takes tylenol and feels better
* pax have nothing but respect for gay people
<Computer__Guru> try wbritish
<jamesDOOD> lets say I have that package downloaded alraedy
<hoof> i have a question...im trying to compile kernel 2.6.12 but make-kpkg doesnt work
<jamesDOOD> and it is on my memory stick
<AlexBO> well....probably I've already done it, but I lost the password. How can i resume it?
<jamesDOOD> and I typed #mount -w -o noatime /dev/sda1/memstick
<hoof> when i enter the command make-kpkg it returned command not found
<axis> Computer__Guru, : nope not that either, not wcanadian either
<axis> lol
<Amaranth> AlexBO: If you've lost the password you're out of luck.
<jamesDOOD> what do I do now in order to isntall the dot RUN package
<rootweiler> does anyone know if ubuntu can uses a nokia 6680 (gprs) to connect to the net?
<axis> i'm using american english
<adwait> hoof: maybe its not installed? try to apt-get it
<tiglionabbit> darn it this corey burger guy is pissing me off
<AlexBO> Amaranth: good... so, Have I to create a new Nick?
* hondje looks for a corey burger
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, greatings tiglionabbit, what do we need to talk about?
<Burgundavia> hondje, I am Corey burger
<adwait> jamesDOOD: first chmod +x <whatever> then ./<whatever.run>
<tiglionabbit> I know that, Burgundavia
<hondje> no, you're Burgundavia :)
<Computer__Guru> rebooting with a new system map, wish me luck
<tiglionabbit> you're just removing every link to the information I use and refer people to
<concept10> Does anyone play ET?
<Amaranth> AlexBO: Well, only if you want to register a channel or be an op somewhere.
<sebastian> How do I upgrade to Kubuntu?
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, type sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 find the line where it says Driver          "nvidia". delete it and replace it with "vesa". then ctrl+x to exit. when it asks to save the buffer say yes
<tiglionabbit> I'm going to make a sources wiki, stop changing it..
<pax> sebastian: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<AlexBO> Amaranth: i like this channel very much. I wanna register me
<adwait> sebastian: from what/
<pax> sebastian: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hondje> why vesa and not nv?
<Amaranth> AlexBO: Ok, then change to another nick and /msg NickServ HELP
<axis> bargh
<concept10> tiglionabbit, thats funny
<mindspin> hondje because vesa works almost ever and he can use synaptic
<AlexBO> Amaranth: okey
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, it says "nv" not "nvidia" sorry. only delete that word
<mindspin> to get nv
<candid> apt-get says package xyz not found with every package i want to install. what am i doing wrong?
<sebastian> "sebastian is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<mindspin> try su
<hondje> mindspin: really? I never had vesa working, so I've always used nv if not nvidia. Go figure
<Amaranth> sebastian: You have to use the first account you created on the system.
<jamesDOOD> Thans a lot
<hondje> linux has hated me for a long time
<jamesDOOD> I'll load into linux and try it out
<jamesDOOD> cheers
<raven3x7> hondje are you talking to me?
<sebastian> Amaranth, I though I was?
<mindspin> if you have troble with xserver vesa almost ever works
<Amaranth> sebastian: You can't be...
<hoof> adwait: i tried but it cannot be found
<hondje> raven3x7: I was, but mindspin answered :)
<concept10> The good thing about ubuntu is that people are nice in the forums and in this channel, but there are some conflicting opinions about the way to do things
<mindspin> works means you see something ;-)
<sebastian> Amaranth, Can't I change this account to be as if it were the first then?
<hoof> when i enter the command make-kpkg it returned command not found
<hondje> I wonder why vesa never worked for me
<hoof> when i enter the command make-kpkg it returned command not found...help...
<hondje> probably for making fun of Dawes all those times
<Amaranth> sebastian: Not without rebooting in recovery mode and editting some file with non-simple syntax.
<sebastian> Amaranth, Ouch? Is this going to be fixed or should i report a bug about it?
<hondje> anyone notice that xfree86 4.5 came out? :D
<mindspin> hondje always bleeding edge hardware?
<Amaranth> sebastian: Nothing to be fixed.
<Amaranth> hoof: install the kernel-package package
<topyli> sebastian: you can add yourself to the "admin" group, which is mentioned in the sudoers file
<Amaranth> hondje: it came out a long time ago
<hondje> Amaranth: if a tree falls in the wood.... :)
<hoof> amaranth: how?
<hoof> amaranth: how?  Through apt-get?
<hondje> mindspin: no, I use regular ol' intel mobos
<sebastian> topyli, In the Users and Groups program?
<Amaranth> hoof: yeah
<ben_underscore> hoof, use synaptic
<hondje> though I haven't tried it in years
<topyli> sebastian: yes
<topyli> sebastian: then logout, login, and you have TEH POWER :)
<hoof> ben_underscore:  forgive me, im new to ubuntu...what's synaptic?
<Amaranth> topyli: He'll need sudo access for that too.
<topyli> Amaranth: aww. you're right
<pax> hoof, synaptic is add/remove programs type of thingy
* keikoz s'lu :)
<ben_underscore> hoof, it is the package manager. are you in ubuntu? click on the "system" menu, then "administration" then "synaptic"
<Amaranth> if adding yourself to the admin group is all that is needed, reboot in recovery mode and run 'adduser sebastian admin' and restart (ctrl-alt-del)
<topyli> sebastian: so the uber-user has to do it for you. sorry if i'm confused and hung over
<scorpix> if i install windows xp in another partition, do i have to reinstall grub or do any configurations for the boot loader?
<mindspin> topyly but he can boot with alivecd, mount the hd and edit it as root
<hoof> pax: where can i find it...
<pax> hoof: in console type: synaptic
<pax> sudo synaptic*
<hoof> pax: ok found it
<topyli> sebastian: you could do it in single user mode like Amaranth says
<Burgundavia> scorpix, yes and there is a wiki page for it
<Amaranth> If I have to look at a terminal the system has failed. :)
<topyli> heh
<sebastian> How do I find out what user is the main user?
<hoof> ah ok
<Burgundavia> scorpix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hoof> got it...ill try it
<scorpix> Burgundavia, link plz
<Burgundavia> sebastian, system-->admin-->users&groups
<Burgundavia> first user listed
<Amaranth> sebastian: It's whatever user you created when you installed ubuntu.
<sebastian> Oh crap I can't open that...
<topyli> sebastian: grep admin /etc/group
<sebastian> Amaranth, No it isn't.
<Amaranth> sebastian: It is. :)
<Amaranth> Unless someone broke your Ubuntu.
<sebastian> "lpadmin:x:107:sebastian"
<hoof> pax: now i know what synaptic does...hahahaha...a while ago, i was exploring ubuntu and I thought synaptic was for extracting gz or tars
<topyli> sebastian: there you go
<Madpilot> need some sleep. see you all later...
<sebastian> But then the question is, why can't I use sudo?
<hondje> hoof: that's file-roller :D
<mindspin> sebastian did you enable root log in?
<topyli> sebastian: that's a relevant question :)
<sebastian> mindspin, What is that?
<mindspin> ok you didn't
<candid> FATAL: Module loop_fish2 not found. << where do i get it?
<mindspin> its possible to enable root logi
<topyli> sebastian: i suggest you boot into single user mode and fix the sudoers file
<mindspin> but its not recommended although some people do
<topyli> sebastian: (or at least check if it's ok or not)
<sebastian> topyli, What is the problem with it then, so I know what to fix?
<hoof> another question...why can't i compile XMMS from source?
<hoof> it looks for GLIB
<ulaas> i want breeeeeezy
<topyli> sebastian: for some reason the admin group doesn't have the rights. or, user 'sebastian' is not properly set up in the group
<hoof> where can i find GLIB?
<mindspin> sebastian the brute way is, boot with knoppix, mount your hd and edit the file
<topyli> sebastian: or perhaps it's just the moon phase
<eruin> what's dasher?
<ulaas> eruin, run and see ?
<jaco^> a patch for google video?
<ben_underscore> hoof, you need to install a package that contains all of the developer libraries and gcc etc
<Raptoid> slmlr.
<ben_underscore> hoof, i cannot remember it's name though
<ulaas> eruin, predictive text input system.
<topyli> hoof: install libglib2.0-dev. why do you want to compile?
<sebastian> I try to add "admin   ALL=(ALL) ALL" will that fix the problem?
<ulaas> Raptoid, what is a slmlr?
<topyli> sebastian: %admin, not admin
<topyli> sebastian: and use visudo, don't edit the file directly
<yahalom> how do i connect to someone with ssh? what do they need to be running?
<sebastian> topyli, When I use visudo it opens in an editor.
<yahalom> i added my ip in their necessary files, but thats i
<topyli> sebastian: yes
<topyli> sebastian: but visudo also check that the file is sane
<linukso> yahalom: start sshd ( /etc/init.d/sshd start )
<sebastian> When I asks of filename to write, should I write /etc/sudoers ?
<topyli> sebastian: yes
<topyli> well, it probably suggests that anyway
<sebastian> Nah it addede a .tmp
<hoof> i have a problem...Im using Ubuntu 4.10.  And each time i try to compile kernel 2.6.10, it exits gnome and then returns me to the login screen...what's the problem?
<hoof> well, at first it goes out to a text mode thingy and then returns to the login screen
<sebastian> Hmm is lpadmin something different from admin? I have no admin line in /etc/groups
<topyli> hoof: X crashes. i've never heard of the compiler crashing X before :)
<tiago> hi can some one please help me out?
<topyli> sebastian: ah. you need to add the group. i wonder why you don't have it. are you running warty or hoary?
<hoof> topyli: how do I solve this problem?
<sebastian> topyli, The latest of them, think it's hoary.
<sebastian> I have an adm group/
<topyli> hoof: i have absolutely no idea. again, why do you want to compile? ubuntu already has a kernel you know :)
<tiago> im running kubuntu and i want to know how to install gnome on it =P
<tiago> i wana try out gnome...
<Burgundavia> tiago, install ubuntu-desktop
<hoof> topyli: in fedora, I used 2.6.12 and it gave me a significant performance boost.
<Burgundavia> tiago, you will get the same thing as if you installed ubuntu and not kubuntu
<Burgundavia> hoof, .12 is coming in breezy
<tiago> will i ahve both?
<Burgundavia> tiago, yes
<topyli> sebastian: hmm. adm might actually be the right one. add yourself to that and make sure it's in the sudoers file
<hoof> topyli:  ubuntu has kernel 2.6.8
<tiago> swo i type install ubuntu-desktop in command?
<hoof> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubutu anyway?
<Burgundavia> tiago, or search for it in synaptic
<tiago> ok thanx
<hoof> burgundavia: what do you mean .12 is coming in breezy?
<topyli> hoof: really? i haven't heard about that either
<tiglionabbit> Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE.  You can install all packages and desktops from either on either though
<tiglionabbit> look for ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop in APT
<Burgundavia> hoof, 2.6.12 will be the default kerenl for Breezy Badger, the next version of Ubuntu, due in October
<sebastian> topyli, Is the sudoers file change immidiate?
<highvoltage> ahw, and here I was hoping for gnome 2.12
<yahalom> how do i connect with xdcmp to another linux box?
<Burgundavia> highvoltage, that is coming as well
<tiago> its gona be a 106mb download lol
<highvoltage> cool.
<topyli> sebastian: i guess. but group membership only takes place at a new login
<hoof> burgundavia: so it means, when the new version comes i need to reinstall again?  That would be a pain in the ass.
<tiago> whats gnome like? i havent used it before
<sebastian> topyli, I was already in the adm group.
<Burgundavia> hoof, there will be a clear upgrade path and a supported one
<topyli> sebastian: perhaps adm group is not in sudoers
<Burgundavia> hoof, without reinstalling. This is not fedora
<hoof> i believe that ubuntu is already a good distribution.  I dont have to reinstall a new version from scratch all i needed to do is upgrade the kernel...
<sebastian> oh "visudo: sudoers file unchanged
<sebastian> ".
<concept10> hoof, what kernel are you currently using?
<hoof> I was a fedora user...and I didnt have to jump from fedora core 1 to 4...i used fedora core 1 and then just upgraded the kernel...it was great
<sebastian> It doesn't say why though. What can I do? Use another command to change the file?
<reka> tiago: it's my favourite DE.  what are you currently using?
<hoof> concept10: the one which came with 4.10, it guess its 2.6.8
<concept10> hoof, have you tried to upgrade to 2.6.11?
<sebastian> Hmm, weird it works now. Thanks!
<hoof> concept10: nope...why?
<concept10> 2.6.11 is available in the repos
<hoof> concept10: actually...i figured it out...kernel 2.6.12 is compiling but it stops because of unknown reasons X is exiting...
<sebastian> "Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'" Eh? Can't I upgrade from internet?
<hoof> do you guys know how I can go to run level 3?  in fedora it's telinit 3...how do i do it in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> sebastian: you can remove the cd entry in /etc/apt/sources.list -- or using synaptic
<HappyFool> hoof: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<HappyFool> hoof: runlevels are different in ubuntu/debian
<mindspin> init 3
<mindspin> ?
<mindspin> that works on debian
<hoof> happyfool: how different?
<hoof> happyfool: if i issue that command, will it stop X and take me to a text only mode?
<sebastian> Hmm how do I edit my partitions?
<topyli> sebastian: please join #flood and paste your sudoers file there
<hoof> mindspin: it accepts the command but doesnt do anything...im still in X
<sebastian> topyli, I commented out the first entry and it seams like it works.
<mindspin> strg Alt Bacckspace kills x ;-)
<topyli> sebastian: sudo or the upgrade? :)
<HappyFool> hoof: it should
<HappyFool> hoof: in ubuntu, default runlevel is 2; afaik 345 are not specially defined
<sebastian> topyli, Both of it works now. :) Now I only need to know how I add a new partition where I can put my ut2004 installation.
<HappyFool> hoof: 1 is still single user, and i think 0 and 6 are startup/shutdown
<hoof> happyfool: ahhhh...ok so, what's the runlevel which will stop X?
<HappyFool> hoof: there isn't one, really
<HappyFool> hoof: hence the gdm stop
<mindspin> sebastian take cfdisk
<topyli> hoof: none. stop gdm
<HappyFool> hoof: you could switch to runlevel 1, but that's a bit extreme, and not necessary
<parka> hi. may i kindly ask for your help
<topyli> well, since you're asking kindly, why not just ask? ;)
<mindspin> read the topic: Have a question? Just ask!
<parka> nautilus goes nuts when i try to access my home ... dontknowthewordinenglish
<mindspin> directory?
<topyli> parka: nuts how?
<Burgundavia> parka, there are other channels for other languages. You might want to try #ubuntu-de
<freewoody> hi all
<hoof> ok, another question...how do i install the skins for xmms?
<parka> burgund, i tried that already
<freewoody> How do I mount my FAT32 C drive automatically at startup so that all users can access it ?
<parka> hoof, take them in .xmms/skins
<mindspin> parka try to explain "goes nuts" in more detail
<sebastian> Isn't there any graphical interface to edit my ppartitions? I feel unsafe doing such things in text based guis. :/
<parka> okay. please dont laugh. the foot in the top right moves, but the window keeps white
<mindspin> cfdisk is kinda graphical
<parka> i can access my usb disk though
<mindspin> qtparted  maybe?
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: I found the problem
<parka> cfdisk = fatal errror, cant open
<tiglionabbit> freewoody, I'll help you with that
<tiglionabbit> wait..  there's a script, isn't there
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: the version of gcc that I'm using breaks the agp_bridge_register function
<tiglionabbit> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<freewoody> thanks
<topyli> parka: can you ls the directory in a terminal?
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: i810_drv.o w/gcc4?
<Amaranth> wait, that's xorg
<parka> top: yes
<topyli> parka: seems like nautilus is trying to list the dir but fails
<Computer__Guru> Amaranth: nope, it's the agpgart driver with gcc 3.3.5
<mindspin> parka, switch to kde ;-)
<parka> top, yes i think so
<topyli> parka: do you have something weird mounted in a subdir of your home?
<Computer__Guru> what version of gcc was the ubuntu kernel compiled with? I'm just gonna compile with that
<tiglionabbit> yeah, that'll save you having to listen to me.  Anyway, to do it yourself, all ya gotta do is "sudo fdisk -l", find the device you want (/dev/hdsomething), then "sudo mount /dev/hdsomething /mnt", then edit fstab and add a line for "/dev/hdsomething /mnt vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0"
<sebastian> Hmm, when viewinng software updates it gets real slow when viewing details, and everything is greyed out. That isn't that good is it?
<parka> i have a link to my usb but dont think thats the prob
<topyli> Computer__Guru: try 'cat /proc/version'
<Computer__Guru> someone please echo /proc/version who's on a vanilla ubuntu kernel
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/version:
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-psilocybin-i686 (root@psilocybin) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #3 Sun Jul 17 07:03:25 EDT 2005
<sebastian> Maybe they should make it use threads?
<Computer__Guru> doesnt help me
<parka> top: but i think there are weird icons. i played with configuring those. regrettably
<topyli> Computer__Guru: gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<Computer__Guru> topyli: now if I could get *you* to do that for me, it would help a ton
<tiglionabbit> well anyway guys, it's time for me to sleep
<Computer__Guru> tru tru
<topyli> ^
<Computer__Guru> that from /proc/version? cause it's the default installed compiler, doesnt necessarily mean thats what was used for your kernel
<parka> installing kde might be a workaround
<topyli> yes
<Computer__Guru> ok
<Computer__Guru> so why in the hell is this not working
<topyli> parka: what desperate measures! :)
<mindspin> I love kde
<parka> top: yeah :-)
<raven3x7b> can some one kick raven3x7? its me but my connection failed and i cant loggin now
<sebastian> Ew, the ui's of the Software Updates tool isn't the best. :/
<klaas_> Computer__Guru: check out buildinfo.gz in the /usr/share/doc/you-kjernel-image
<topyli> parka: try unmounting the usb drive and deleting the mount point
<Computer__Guru> topyli: in the vanilla kernel, i can boot vga=791 just fine, but ive recompiled mine twice (with NOTHING changed from vanilla ubuntu except EXTRAVERSION and processor family), and both times, vga=791 gives me a blank screen, and i get no output till kdm initializes
<Computer__Guru> thanks klaaa
<Computer__Guru> err klaas
<topyli> Computer__Guru: framebuffer fails
<jinroh> Has anyone installed scilab on Ubuntu 5.04
<johnnybezak> hey guys if I stop a wget transfer will it restart where it left off or start again?
<Computer__Guru> topyli: yeah, but why would it fail if im using the kernel config file that came with ubuntu.. thats why im trying to figure out
<parka> top: i might try, but i dont think that helps. usb doesnt mount after startup, have to mount it manually cos of a warty bug
<heatxsink> anyone awake?
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: wget has a 'continue' flag
<raven3x7b> how long till my old self will time out? does anyone know?
<klaas_> heatxsink: sure, it's 13:16 where I live..
<pax> ^johns^: if you used wget -c yes
<topyli> Computer__Guru: beats me :(
<johnnybezak> HappyFool: will it work if I didn't use it to start off with?
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: yip
<nikkia> raven3x7: use /nickserv ghost <password>
<raven3x7b> nikkia thanks
<nikkia> but in answer to your question, up to 4 minutes
<johnnybezak> HappyFool: so i just wget -c thefilename and itll resume?
<sebastian> Oh **** internet is slow in Ubuntu, how do I fix that?
<parka> top: and though it doesnt mount, nautilus behaves that strange way. only when displaying my home directory
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: no, wget -c <the url>
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: in the directory where the file is
<johnnybezak> HappyFool: yeah sorry thats what I meant
<pax> sebastian: stop downloading the internet (:
<johnnybezak> HappyFool: thanks
<nikkia> raven3x7: there you go, was just about to point out its /nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<parka> what would help me: is there a way to stop nautilus from open again and again after i killed the process?
<topyli> parka: might be gam_server going nuts
<topyli> parka: nautilus always restarts
<parka> top: gam_server?
<raven3x7> nikkia i figured it had to be? thanks
<topyli> parka: yes, it's a daemon that tries to list and remember all files
<raven3x7> forget that question mrk.
<topyli> parka: to speed up nautilus
<topyli> try killing that
<parka> top: can't find it in the systems observation tool
<anja> hi
<parka> or in ps
<hack_benjamin> how do i add groups?
<sJaM> add a user to a group
<anja> i have a short question. how can i say that the sshd should start per default?
<sJaM> or make a new group ?
<raven3x7> is there a way to burn .cue+.img images in linux?
<pax> addroup?
<klaas_> hack_benjamin: Desktop->Administration->Users & Groups
<anja> under gentoo i only need rc-update
<anja> how is this under ubuntu?
<sJaM> under ubuntu it is started by default
<sJaM> if you used
<topyli> parka: hrm. well, perhaps it's the opposite and it _should_ be running (well normally it should :)
<sJaM> apt-get install ssh-server
<anja> yes?
<klaas_> anja: update-rc.d
<anja> ok thx
<Corvus> raven3x7 you past convert them to .iso
<linukso> anja: use rcconf
<klaas_> anja: But if it's installed it'll startup by default.
<raven3x7> Corvus using what app?
<parka> top: just to go sure, its name is "gam_server"?
<anja> klaas_, ok thx that waht i wane hear ;p
<anja> by
<pax> #groupadd newgroup  you can add a system group with # addroup -r newgroup
<Computer__Guru> okay, we're gonna try this yet again
<topyli> parka: i believe it's "gamin" that is responsible of starting gam_server
<heatxsink> anyone in here ever use ssh-add in their login scripts?
<zace> re
<topyli> parka: but i don't really know how to start it manually, it's gnome-sessions job
<klaas_> heatxsink: ssh-add?
<heatxsink> nod
<heatxsink> klaas_, yes
<klaas_> heatxsink: nope, sorry
<heatxsink> doh
<parka> top: maybe you know how to open some directory with nautilus via bash? then i could avoid /home
<dylan_> anybody know of a good backup utility for linux?
<mindspin> bacula
<klaas_> heatxsink: what do you need it for?
<mindspin> thats for netwirks
<mindspin> oops
<mindspin> networks
<klaas_> dylan_: rdiff-backup
<heatxsink> klaas_, I have multiple servers I log into, and I'm tired of entering passwords
<anubis> mplayer is where?
<klaas_> heatxsink: Do you work from a single machine?
<heatxsink> klaas_, so I was going to have Xsession run my ssh-add
<heatxsink> klaas_, not all of the time
<dylan_> thanks
<anubis> are the repos on Ubunut starter guide ever going to be accurate?
<topyli> parka: nautilus /home/parka/directory ?
<klaas_> heatxsink: Okay, otherwise you could just create a key with ssh-keygen, and add it to the authorized-keys in your server's config.
<heatxsink> did that already
<heatxsink> trying to use ssh-agent
<heatxsink> and ssh-add to manage keys
<heatxsink> but I just searched the wiki
<heatxsink> and there's a way of using keychain for that
<visor> hi
<visor> its odd, nobody's talking :S
<parka> top: i'll try that after restarting. navigating thru my nautilus bookmarks migth be another way
<parka> till i solved the mystery
<parka> bad thing is, i have to work
<klaas_> heatxsink: I used keychain once, it's great.
<heatxsink> cool
<visor> anyone have made the share option trough nautilus really to work?
<heatxsink> I'll try that
<heatxsink> i'm used to running ssh-add in Xsession
<visor> i was wondering why is there if it doesnt by default
<heatxsink> and doing everything once
<dylan_> is there a graphical kind of rdiff-backup ?
<heatxsink> but it seems keychain is the exact same thing but gnome integrated
<heatxsink> not X integrated
<visor> even the ubuntuguide has this info but it doesnt work out of the box
<topyli> parka: that does sound pretty bad on a sunday. it's a sin you know ;)
<klaas_> dylan_: Don't think so, you can make a script and run it in a cron job.
<dylan_> ok
<klaas_> dylan_: to what medium do you want to backup?
<dylan_> external hard disk
<dylan_> USB 2.0 / FireWire
<klaas_> dylan_: Do you want to backup a single computer?
<heatxsink> klaas_, why does it need the public key?
<topyli> dylan_: unison-gtk
<heatxsink> that's weird
<dylan_> thanks
<topyli> dylan_: but why do you want a graphical backup tool? it's supposed to happen automatically via cron
<klaas_> heatxsink: I'll check it out, it's well over a year and a half since I used it so... let me refresh my memory first.
<dylan_> i want to be able to drag and drop but was wondering if there was an additional tool
<topyli> dylan_: unison doesn't do that
<parka> topyli: thanks a lot for your help
<heatxsink> klaas_, thanks!
<topyli> parka: np, even though it was not very helpful :)
<dylan_> could i just drag and drop to the external drive?
<topyli> dylan_: sure, but that won't diff
<dylan_> what's diff?
<topyli> dylan_: like rdiff does
<topyli> dylan_: drag'n'drop will be interactive and very annoying with a lot of files
<sebastian> How do I upgrade to the latest version of Open Office?
<dylan_> topyli, i am hoping to make a folder then just shove everything in there  ctrl + c my friend
<slask3n> how to add an user to sdo, without root privelegies.?
<slask3n> sudo*
<topyli> sebastian: pavel always has the latest builds: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<topyli> debs too
<infinito> slask3n,  sudo visudo
<HappyFool> slask3n: if you can't get root privileges, (via sudo or su), you can't
<topyli> dylan_: i see no problem there. is there one? :)
<sebastian> Or if that is set up properly, add the user to the adm/admin group.
<dylan_> is there one what?
<dylan_> oh, no no problem
<dylan_> thanks for all the help!  :)
<raven3x7> sebastian i think there is a 2.0 beta in the repos
<hmrocha> Hello
<fanskapet> agh something is broken in my apt-archive
<topyli> raven3x7: it's an old version and doesn't work very well
<sebastian> topyli, Oh didn't need a that recent version, just one of the 2.0 betas and I'm fine.
<topyli> ah
<hmrocha> how can i add the ubuntu backports to hoary?
<fanskapet> i can't install fglrx *starts chewing on my keyboard*
<Myrtti> you don't
<fanskapet>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<fanskapet> Errors were encountered while processing:
<fanskapet>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<fanskapet> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fanskapet> anyone know anything about these errors?
<Pro_Newbie> does someone know from where to download Transgaming.Point2Play.v1.3.1.for.Linux-LAXiTY
<fanskapet> tryed to 'fix the broken packages' but that doesn't help me with this.
<raven3x7> topyli oh... i guess  should check bfore talking
<hmrocha> Myrtti, why?
<Pro_Newbie> or Transgaming.Point2Play.v2.0.1.for.Linux-LAXiTY
<klaas_> heatxsink: Sorry, it's too long ago to just pop up the answer.
<dylan_> Why is gtkpod telling me that my iPod's file structure is invalid?
<Myrtti> because backports are the gateway to hell
<topyli> raven3x7: it's developing very quickly. the latest builds are starting to be very usable
<sebastian> Hmm, is it possible to just copy my firefox profile from windows?
<hmrocha> Myrtti, but i'm using breezy, i want to go back to hoary
<fanskapet> hmm noone knows how to solve my issue?
<tiago> can some one tell me what this means please? im watching a movie in Kaffeine Player and its saying restoring index **%...
<erirlar> whats the name of the app that extracs tar.gz files in nautilus again?
<hmrocha> Myrtti, breezy is not the gateway to hell, it's the hell already :)
<bodq> hello
<erirlar> solved - file-roller
<bodq> does 'shipit' really work? :) where can I track the status of my request?
<raven3x7> topyli yeah although i thought it was supposed to have been released by now. Also i hope ubuntu can use the work Fedora did to get OO working with gcj cause otherwise we might get a crippled version
<topyli> raven3x7: they are postponing the release all the time because there are still problems. it's the longhorn of the free software world :)
<raven3x7> sebastian unlikely. you would at least have to edit you paths. if you google there might be a guide though
<fanskapet> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_amd64.deb:  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2 .. agh
<raven3x7> topyli rotfl
<fanskapet> even though i've fixed the broken dependen... in synaptic
<HappyFool> you can probably copy at least bookmarks.html from windows to linux, for firefox
* topyli wants to run OOo2 on E17
<visor> so, have you made to work the nautilus share feature? >_<
<fanskapet> i followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8993&highlight=mobility+9700+amd64 that tutorial
<fanskapet> can it have with the "dpkg-divert" command?
<fanskapet> have todo.. even.
<sebastian> Where do I manage my drives? Or how do I open my NTFS drives?
<reka> bodq: how long have you been waiting?
<HappyFool> fanskapet: i don't know dpkg-divert, but maybe you can try running dpkg -i on that .deb file, and try to see what the error is
<fanskapet> searcher`,  fdisk -l
<HappyFool> fanskapet: take a look at 'man dpkg' for debug flags -- there are lots under -d
<bodq> reka: one day :) no, really I just wanted to confirm that it's working to start boasting :)
<raven3x7> topyli lol thats gonna be a long wait
<reka> bodq: heh
<reka> bodq: they're shipping it for free....and you expect a running commentary? :)
<fanskapet> searcher`,  and then just mount them in fstab
<bodq> reka: I expect at least "you request has been accepted" message :)
<fanskapet> searcher`,  if you give the partition the "user" option in fstab it will be inserted in your "computer" window in GNOME
<sebastian> HappyFool, I was more thinking of my settings and extensions.
<reka> bodq: wasn't there one?  from what i've seen: 4-10 weeks, depending on where you are.
<reka> sebastian: i think fanskapet's talking to *you*. :)
<fanskapet> HappyFool, dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.distrib by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<fanskapet> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<HappyFool> sebastian: sorry, i don't know. as someone else said, that may be tricky
<jamesDOOD> Hello everybody
<fanskapet> that is was apt-get install xorg-driver.... gives me
<jamesDOOD> I have a new question
<HappyFool> fanskapet: hmm. maybe remove the mesa drivers ?
<jamesDOOD> How do you setup a creative Modem Blaster pci card in Warty?
<HappyFool> fanskapet: oh, no
<fanskapet> hmm don't have them installed i think. but it's worth to check :P
<jamesDOOD> It seems like it is not automatically detected
<fanskapet> HappyFool, what? :)
<HappyFool> fanskapet: the package is conflicting with itself... ?
<jamesDOOD> actually, it cannot be found at all (supposedly)
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, its a winmodem
<fanskapet> HappyFool, hmm well i dunno really
<fanskapet> I try installing the one from sunaptic package manager right now
<jamesDOOD> I thought the modem blaster had their own rubbish going on board
<jamesDOOD> ie. not a winmodem
<fanskapet> ahh yeah sebastian even :D not searcher`  :)
<HappyFool> fanskapet: '.. by xorg-driver-fglrx conflicts with ... by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<jamesDOOD> ok then, is there anythign I can do to get it to work?
<fanskapet> hmm odd :)
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, is it external?
<jamesDOOD> internal
<HappyFool> fanskapet: do you have an xorg-driver-fglrx package already installed?
<fanskapet> and how is there any way  to  solve this issue? :D
<raven3x7> there is let me get the link
<fanskapet> I don't think so or well
<HappyFool> fanskapet: try 'dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx|grep ^ii'
<tombs> hi ppl
<heatxsink> with the sessions -> startup programs tab
<oga> hello
<anubis> text not visible
<fanskapet> HappyFool, didn't output anything at all in bash
<heatxsink> how do I make sure to invoke a startup program?
<raven3x7> jamesDOOD, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ detailed instructions available there
<rommer> is it possible to make an ubuntu linux cluster?
<raven3x7> !binary
<ubotu> raven3x7: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<HappyFool> fanskapet: so, not installed. Sorry, i don't have a clue -- at a guess, that package is fubared. I can't see how it can conflict with itself
<raven3x7> dawm
<tiago> hi i just install gnome under kubuntu and im having problems would some one be able to help me out?
<fanskapet> agh
<fanskapet> well it is a totally new installation
<jamesDOOD> raven: Thanks!
<tiago> im in gnome now
<fanskapet> so maybe it's worth just reinstalling ubuntu instead of hunting down this error :D
<oga> hello. im running irssi-text right now, how do i get back to the console. without quiting irssi
<HappyFool> fanskapet: i don't know -- haven't played with amd64/ati at all
<tiago> the pannal is empty
<tiago> and its very small
<james_> how is the wine command used? I mean when launching a program i do     #wine <path to game.exe> -openGL
<tiago> all there is is a computer and trash icon
<tiago> this is gay
<tiago> and you guys arnt very helpfull...
<rommer> is it possible to make an ubuntu linux cluster?
<tiago> looks like its back to kde for me
<james_> Accept it comes up with -openGL is not a regonised command?
<raven3x7> james_, i doubt wine can play games. at least it cant play most
<HappyFool> james_: maybe put the -openGL before the command (this is a guess)
<james_> raven3x7: its not game, 3d graphics software
<bodq> raven3x7: it can
<james_> It loads the program fine, but when the openGL viewport trys to kick in it boots me out
<reka> oga: can't be done afaik, unless you're using screen
<raven3x7> really? i though the reason it couldnt is why cedega is around
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<james_> is their a way in which I could test openGL within the wine enviroment?
<HappyFool> james_: try to find a simple windows opengl program
<raven3x7> bodq, really? i though because it couldnt is why cedega is around
<u11rko> someone spanish??
<james_> it can run games fine
<hoof> how do upgrade my kernel from 2.6.8 to 2.6.11
<HappyFool> u11rko: try /join #ubuntu-es
<HappyFool> hoof: upgrade from warty to hoary ;)
<da_bon_bon> how do fedora and ubuntu differ ? (apart from rpm and deb core..)
<sJaM> human vs bluecurve
<james_> Ok, will do
<raven3x7> ubuntu is faster imho
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: ubuntu comes on 1 cd. runlevels are different, as are the /etc/init.d/ services setup
<sJaM> apt-get upgrade
<da_bon_bon> oh
<da_bon_bon> ok
<hoof> Hppyfool, can we talk in private so i can take your instructions clearly?
<hoof> Happyfool, can we talk in private so i can take your instructions clearly?
<da_bon_bon> other ?
<bodq> raven3x7: take that as my sobjective opinion, please :)
<da_bon_bon> thanks, HappyFool :)
<HappyFool> hoof: if you like
<da_bon_bon> i am a long time fedora and slackware user -- will i feel at-home with ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: there's probably many more, but that's what stuck out to me (ex fedora-user)
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: well, it's still linux ;)
<fanskapet> ahh
<fanskapet> solved my problem
<raven3x7> bodq, i always consider opinions subjective ;) my own included. i never tried that is why i was curious
<HappyFool> fanskapet: what was it?
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: ok..
<anubis> damn shame I got to use gaim to get on irc because the "new" xchat is visually impared
<da_bon_bon> i have a DAMN slow net, so i almost never update -- not even security -- would that be a major issue ?
<fanskapet> HappyFool, I removed the /usr/share/fglrx folder
<anubis> Package irssi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<anubis> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<anubis> is only available from another source
<anubis> E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<anubis> I'm seeing these errors often
<anubis> whats with that?
<fanskapet> and removed all the libGL rows in /var/lib/dpkg/diversions
<HappyFool> fanskapet: ok. bizarre
<reka> sigh
<anubis> irssi is no longer availible?
<reka> anubis: there is no irssi package
<linukso> anubis: irssi comes with the default install
<fanskapet> and then reinstalled it via apt-get
<fanskapet> :)
<reka> anubis: install irssi-text
<fanskapet> yeah a bit odd.. but.. well well :)
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: i have a DAMN slow net, so i almost never update -- not even security -- would that be a major issue ?
<HappyFool> fanskapet: ok. i would never ever have known that.
<bodq> raven3x7: it runs Quake3 quite fine. (not that it made sense in the first place -- q3 has native linux binaries -- but as a experiment...) . I'm not certain abuot the D3D support, though.
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: coz, fedora, imo, is stable enough not to update frequently.
<rommer> is it possible to make an ubuntu linux cluster?
<sebastian> After installing KDE can I run it without exiting Gnome?
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: it's recommended to update; security updates are released fairly regularly
<linukso> rommer: everything is possible...
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: i removed large apps like openoffice and evolution so i don't need to update them
<rommer> linkuso: well, not EVERYTHING
<reka> sebastian: no,  it's a desktop environment, not a program.
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: but i am on a 2kbps pay per minute net
<AlexBO> hello!I'd like to burn a cd, but #cdrecord scanbus doesn't find any CD Record, although Nautilus Cd Burner and k3b do. How can it be?
<da_bon_bon> dial up
<bodq> raven3x7: oh well, my lil 3d3 appie doesn't work under wine, but it might be as well a but in my appie.
<james_> HappyFool: In Cedega the small openGL game works fine, in Wine it comes up with 'Can't Create DplayPeer'. So it shows Opengl works more or less... Still the app does not work in Cedgra as well
<raven3x7> bodq interesting. im quite sure wine doesnt do d3d but i suppose it cold run opengl windows games. makes sense actually
<bodq> raven3x7: but d3d calls are working
<bodq> raven3x7: i'm getting "invalid surface" errors
<raven3x7> bodq hmmm
<HappyFool> james_: well, it sounds like you've reached the limits of wine -- i'm afraid i can't help further
<sebastian> Ok, can I set the QT theme from Gnome then? The default is terribly ugly.
<bodq> raven3x7: Wine 20050524
<james_> HappyFool: Np, just i know other people have managed to get the program working without any errors. So ive got a feeling that im doing something wrong this end somehow
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: ouch
<AlexBO> I've looked for it, but I haven't found anything.Can anybody help me?
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: but, if you're not on the net much anyway, and it's a single-user machine, maybe it's not too critical
<raven3x7> bodq im not that experienced with wine really.
<reka> sebastian: gnome-theme-manager
<bodq> raven3x7: neither am I, just experimenting :)
<anubis_> terrible
<bodq> raven3x7: ok, leave this discussion to #wine
<da_bon_bon> hehe.. ok, HappyFool
<AlexBO> hello!I'd like to burn a cd, but #cdrecord scanbus doesn't find any CD Record, although Nautilus Cd Burner and k3b do. How can it be?
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: is the live cd as good as the install cd ?
<HappyFool> AlexBO: cdrecord has some issues with new linux kernels, or so it looks like.
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: i want to have "taste" of ubuntu b4 installing it.
<AlexBO> HappyFool: how can i make it work?
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: i'm not sure what you're asking. they both work... ? oh, yeah, the livecd is a good test
<HappyFool> AlexBO: i don't know; you probably can't
<sebastian> reka, No I wan't to edit the qt theme.
<sebastian> *change
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: what made you shift from fedora to ubuntu ?
<AlexBO> HappyFool: REALLY? wao....that's good
<parka> just came in to let me buy you all a drink. especially topyli. i finally managed to stop nautilus from going nuts. please don't ever change the user-defined symbols in nautilus. it caused me a lot of stress today
<da_bon_bon> HappyFool: and, coming from fedora, i think you are accustomed to lack of mp3 and video .. :) how did you go about it ?
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: curiousity made me shift, and i liked it. also, apt-get is really nice.
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: for audio/video stuff, you can read this:
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: that's a recipe for installing codecs etc, and a dvd-decoding lib
<da_bon_bon> oh.. ok, HappyFool, thanks a lot :)
<HappyFool> da_bon_bon: i listen to mp3's and watch dvd's on my machine fairly regularly without any problems
<parka> thanks for staying with me in that crucial hour ;-) wish all of you a happy unbuggy sunday. bye
<da_bon_bon> man! backports already has gcc4 ! w00t!
<moZer> i'm having problems with /boot on a raid1 partition not starting correctly
<moZer> i'm dropped into a shell during boot, and it complains that /dev/md0 isn't present
<moZer> but it is, and if i mount it manually and exit the shell, all is well
<olivier> I'm looking to 6.8.2-36 xorg packages, where can I find them?
<HappyFool> moZer: at a guess, add md (and raid1) to /etc/modules
<gyaresu> evening (aus) all.
<sebastian> Hmm I downloaded Open Office and extracted the .deb files into a folder, but when I double click them they only get opened in my archiver. How do I install?
<ermac`> can someone give me the quide for the screenresolution problem???
<HappyFool> moZer: i don't know if the initrd image needs to updated, somehow -- i'm not too familiar with that
<moZer> HappyFool:  i have / on a raid0 device, and it starts and mounts correctly
<gyaresu> sebastian, why don't you 'apt-get install openoffice'  ?
<Corvus> did anyone had problems with it's dvd unit ? input/output errors
<yahalom> how do i close port 22?
<sebastian> gyaresu, Because that is very outdated.
<ermac`> can someone give me the quide for the screenresolution problem???
<gyaresu> sebastian, right. good luck.
<othernoob> gyaresu: the OOo2 version in the repos is crap, ie broke
<yahalom> ermac`, what sur prob?
<moZer> yahalom:  you terminate the application that is listening on the port, probably sshd
<Corvus> my dvd unit is giving read errors, but the unit is well as it works on other os
<HappyFool> moZer: hrm. ok, i'm not a raid user (yet), so I can't supply any expert answers
<gyaresu> othernoob, broke? really. :(
<othernoob> gyaresu: yes.
<ermac`> yahalom i cant get higher then 800*600 screen reso... normally i get above 1024
<yahalom> moZer, but i opened the port in order to listen to it? or u saying that ssh did that?
<yahalom> ermac`, did u add a higher resolution to ur xorg.conf?
<da_bon_bon> thanks a lot, HappyFool, catch ya later :)
<fanskapet_> ahh there we go.. hw-OGL support aswell :P
<HappyFool> chrs da_bon_bon
<ermac`> its something with horizsync thats the problem... yahalom
<gyaresu> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ermac`> thx
<gyaresu> ermac`, welcome.
<moZer> yahalom:  netstat -tlnp as root, then you'll see what process is listening on port 22
<ermac`> XD
<moZer> yahalom:  sudo netstat -tlnp
<gyaresu> ermac`, find out your video monitor and vsync hsync rates...
<gyaresu> erirlar, vsync (vertical) hsync (horizontal)
<da_bon_bon> cya all
<Corvus> no one had problems with a dvd unit in the past ?
* sebastian admires people that can use ubuntu full time, they must have loads of patience.
<gyaresu> Corvus, plenty.
<yahalom> moZer, sshd
<gyaresu> Corvus, have you enabled DMA? (that shoudn't be it.)
<sebastian> How do I make Ubuntu keep using the resolution I set?
<yahalom> moZer, so once i close the connection it will end?
<Corvus> yes, it's enabled by default
<gyaresu> Corvus, tried multiple disks (had to ask)
<gyaresu> sebastian, 2 servers and a dfi lanparty sli-d gig-corsair ram....
<Corvus> yes, and except dvdrw, i tried any media
<yahalom> ermac`, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste it at pastebin.com and then give me the link
<gyaresu> sebastian, what better way to MAKE yourself learn about computers... :)
<yahalom> moZer, ?
<gyaresu> sebastian, have you messed with your xorg.config?
<reka> Corvus: as in burning?  try a slower speed
<Corvus> using hdaparm it gives me this error
<Corvus>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<gyaresu> Corvus, can you preface your comments to me with my name please. i need the beeps :)
<Corvus> ams, ok
<gyaresu> Corvus, what are you using to burn?
<gyaresu> Corvus, software i mean.
<Corvus> gnomebaker
<moZer> yahalom:  /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<gyaresu> Corvus, got bandwidth? k3b.
<gyaresu> Corvus, it's still really devel.
<yahalom> moZer, and that will close the port? and we're safe again?
<olivier> ls
<gyaresu> Corvus, IMO
<olivier> oops
<sebastian> gyaresu, Well, I like learning about computers, but I prefer to do it in my own pace...
<moZer> yahalom: that  will stop the ssh server yes
<yahalom> moZer, thanx man
<moZer> yahalom: why do you think that running sshd makes you unsafe?
<gyaresu> sebastian, should have seen me trying to burn a disk on 3 comps last night that HAD to be done. (ended up installing K3b on the main box just to get it done....)
<othernoob> Corvus: are you sure DMA is enabled? because it isn't by default
<sebastian> gyaresu, Hehe, the best cd burning tool I've used is a windows port of Linux software.
<sebastian> With some GUI wrappers.
<gyaresu> sebastian, not nero then...
<zkl> my last saved session and the failsafe gnome session is borked...how can i fix that?
<Corvus> othernoob: i was looking that now, i remembered that i enabled it in the past, as i saw now, it was disabled as you say, i will try it now
<sebastian> Not nero, I don't like it, unstandard gui and too many windows.
<gyaresu> Corvus, /etc/hdparm.conf
<othernoob> gyaresu: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd* would work for the moment
<Corvus> gyaresu, yes, i just changed it now, it will be enough a mount -a to enable the changes ?
<othernoob> Corvus: mount -a has nothing to do with it
<gyaresu> othernoob, Corvus othernoob's line is enough.
<gyaresu> Corvus, /etc/hdparm.conf to make it permanent.
<hume> hi...i'm doing my very first installation of ubuntu - and get a bit confused: when is the root password set?
<HappyFool> hume: it isn't; ubuntu uses sudo by default
<HappyFool> !sudo
<othernoob> Corvus: to check whether DMA is enabled for a cd/dvd drive do sudo hdparm -v /dev/hd*, * being c for example if it is hdc
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<gyaresu> Corvus, the wiki needs work but this will help http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<HappyFool> hume: you can read that for more
<Corvus> gyaresu, ok, i have do both changes
<sebastian> There should be a "fix gui for all small tasks" project, in Python. Much of the annoying small tasks that you need to do in config files could easily be GUI-fied, it'd make Linux a much better os for all of us that likes clicking rather than typing.
<hume> !sudo
<hume> thx
<sebastian> If there was one I'd like to help.
* HappyFool pokes ubotu
<moZer> does everydoby know that disabling pango in firefox will make reflow twice as fast?
<sebastian> pango?
<gyaresu> !tell hume about factoids
<gyaresu> sebastian, you aint got the CLI groove then :) it's da bomb!
<HappyFool> sebastian: i get the idea the gui is being developed along those lines -- i think breezy will have gui-level mounting, for example
<othernoob> how disgusting..gui mounting..
<concept10> moZer, whats pango
<moZer> you can try it by opening the default home page file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html and resizing the window for a while, then edit /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox and set MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 and export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO, then resize the home page again
<gyaresu> othernoob, more of that damn 'just works' mentality :)
<zkl> my last saved session and the failsafe gnome session is borked so that no panels/panel widgets/menus are drawn...any ideas on where to start tracking down why this is happening?
<moZer> lines 154 and 155
<othernoob> :)
<concept10> moZer, what do you have your pipeline requests set to?
<gyaresu> zkl,  no. what was the last thing you did?
<moZer> note that it says "MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO=1", but changning that to 0 does not disable pango, you need do do like i said above
<moZer> concept10:  pipeline requests?
<zkl> gyaresu: i rearranged the panels & widgets, and logged out w/ save session
<concept10> open about:config and type pipeline in the search box
<gyaresu> zkl, k. i'm looking.
<concept10> moZer, did you find it?
<gyaresu> zkl, i'm guessing theres a .session file somewhere...
<sebastian> Hmm, isn't there possible to run two x sessions, on on f7 and one on f8?
<Corvus> gyaresu, i have been looking at hdparm more, there is an example for a cdrom units, what for is interrupt_unmask ?
<HappyFool> sebastian: yeah applications -> system tools -> new login
<wings> what command should I issue if I wanted to format hdb1?
<nightswim> mkfs.yourfs /dev/hdb1
<gyaresu> nightswim, wings not quite...
<gyaresu> nightswim, wings mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 (for example)
<wings> I see
<zkl> gyaresu: /.gnome2/session, probably...is there a way i can step through each line of that script?
<msch> I'm using Ubuntu Hoary Server on an old PC and there is a several minute delay between me logging on through xdm and the startup of fluxbox. During that time the X-Process hogs the CPU and I don't understand why, nor how to stop that. Anyone got any clues?
<HappyFool> msch: not specifically; look in /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if you see any problems
<the_walrus> can anyone tell me how to get a java development environment installed?
<sebastian> How do I rum kde in a separate session to the gnome session?
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<msch> according to the logs, there's no explanation for the delay.
<the_walrus> thanks
<HappyFool> the_walrus: take a look at that wiki page; make sure you get the jdk-*bin (i forget the complete name)
<benkong2> hello everyone I am having major troubles with setting up a printer and cups has a message administrative tasks disabled. what can I do?
<gyaresu> zkl, i can't find a sensible answer. ;you can always try 'mv' ing it. restart gnome.
<msch> HappyFool: The delay doesn't generate any logs. xdm starts Xsession and that's it: X uses 100% CPU
<gyaresu> !printers
<ubotu> somebody said printers was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<HappyFool> msch: sorry, i don't know what could be wrong. if you're a hacker, you can mabye try strace; otherwise, i'm out of ideas
<gyaresu> benkong2, is your printer supported?
<lesshaste> can anyone recommend an app to play midi files?
<benkong2> gyaresu, yes it needs hpljet3 driver
<msch> HappyFool: Without being a hacker, strace only revealed lots of SIG_ALRT calls, but that seems normal.
<benkong2> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> benkong2: de rien
<gyaresu> benkong2, i don't know that driver but have you installed it?
<benkong2> ubotu, de rien??
<ubotu> benkong2: Bugger all, i dunno
<gyaresu> !factoids
<ubotu> factoids is, like, at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<benkong2> gyaresu, my assumption was that since printers > administration gave me the option it was installed
<benkong2> gyaresu, If I could enable cups at localhost:631 I could fix it using cups and gimp-print
<gyaresu> benkong2, cups problems too?
<benkong2> gyaresu, when i browse to localhost:631 cups administration page is there i did grep and the cupsd dameon is running however in the cups admin page there is a small red banner directing me to use the  system-> printer menu choices because administration privilidges have been turned off.
<gyaresu> benkong2, have you enabled a root user?
<zwnj> i have problems with firefox 1.0.4 from ubuntu-backport. :( anyone has too?
<Winux> Hello
<sJaM> well benkong2 then you have to edit the cups conf
<zwnj> it hangs for seconds while installing extensions, also when loading external player
<Winux> No, but I have a problem with my CD-Rom
<benkong2> gyaresu, yes root user enabled
<Winux> FUCK GNOMEBAKER!
<gyaresu> Winux, language please...
<benkong2> sJaM, edit cups conf let me check.....
<concept10> Winux, that is not necessary
<Winux> It doesn't work
<Winux> Another failure
<gyaresu> Winux, try K3b if gnome baker is bj0rked... 100meg dload but maybe if you need it...
<gyaresu> Winux, it's still devel...
<Winux> k3b doesn't work too
<nophix> how do you add a user to a group? 'sudo adduser -g cdrom loser' doesn't work :/
<gyaresu> nophix, 'sudo vi /etc/group'
<concept10> Winux, you might have other problems - it may not be the application
<Winux> Argh
<gyaresu> Winux, short deep breaths...
<concept10> Winux, what doesnt it do?
<nophix> gyaresu: how? audio:x:29:nophix,loser ?
<azol> nophix: System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<gyaresu> benkong2, I'm not really helping here....
<Winux> k3b can't unlock my Cd-Burner
<nophix> azol: sorry, don't have those menus :)
<Winux> What's wrong with it??? :'(
<gyaresu> nophix, yeah. add your username to the end of the group you want to be part of.
<benkong2> gyaresu, np i am checking cupsd.conf to look for settings thanks
<gyaresu> Winux, reboot. something has it locked or ... 'sudo eject'
<nophix> gyaresu: ok, thanks
<Winux> hmm
<Winux> okay
<othernoob> gyaresu: maybe he should try unmounting it first...
<gyaresu> othernoob, Winux try unmounting it first 'umount -l /dev/hdc' or whatever your cdrom is.
<sJaM> benkong2, I think you have to setup a password for root
<gyaresu> othernoob, Winux try unmounting it first 'sudo umount -l /dev/hdc' or whatever your cdrom is. (sorry)
<sJaM> and just login as root
<sJaM> which is not the ubuntu way of doing things
<benkong2> sJaM, I may have it let me check
<gyaresu> sJaM, benkong2 no.
<sJaM> because
<gyaresu> sJaM, benkong2 cups is as the cupsys user....
<benkong2> gyaresu, k
<othernoob> or sudo umount -f /dev/hdX ...X being the letter of your cd/dvd drive
<sJaM> k
<sJaM>  /admin has AuthClass System
<sJaM> and System means any valid user belonging to SystemGroup
<sJaM> which is lpadmin
<gyaresu> sJaM, you may be right but i couldn't log in to my cups at localhost:631 with root:passwd
<sJaM> yes
<dylan_> why cant the gnome cd writing front end write audio CDs properly?
<sJaM> that is because
<sJaM> that line
<sJaM> setting up SystemGroup lpadmin
<sJaM> is commented out
<sJaM> and the default cups behaviour is
<sJaM> The default varies depending on the operating system, but
<sJaM>     707 # will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)
<gyaresu> sJaM, no cups expert here. (cause it's usually worked for me over the years)
* sJaM just reading logs
<benkong2> gyaresu, sJaM ; thanks got it fixed one must use the correct port and ubuntu rocks works like a dream using the menu. This distro is sooooo cool
<benkong2> gyaresu, sJaM ; thanks for your suggestions guided me to the solution
<gyaresu> benkong2, correct port?
<Winux> hm
<benkong2> gyaresu, actually 9100 is the port I have my jetdirect printer driver at 192.168.1.60 not 192.168.1.80 as I had put in the dialog did a ping and remembered the correct address.
<gyaresu> Winux, :) slow deep breaths Winux
<gyaresu> benkong2, nice. congrats.
<benkong2> gyaresu, thanks
<sJaM> uncommenting line 712 didn't worked :(
<sJaM> though
<Winux> When I start burning a CD with K3B there comes an error-message: couldn't unlock CD-Rom
<sJaM> what did you did ben_d
<sJaM> sorry
<sJaM> what did you did benkong2
<benkong2> sJaM, actually 9100 is the port I have my jetdirect printer driver at 192.168.1.60 not 192.168.1.80 as I had put in the dialog did a ping and remembered the correct address.
<gyaresu> Winux, did you eject the cd that was in there?
<sJaM> so you still can't come in cups using the browser ?
<benkong2> sJaM, short story i had the wrong ip address
<gyaresu> Winux, (sounds like a reboot)
<Winux> Yes, but that opens the CD-Rom, not the CD-Writer
<gyaresu> Winux, I think it may be a 'lock' file but that's just off the top of my head.
<yahalom> guys can someone explain what would cause DVDs to play choppy on a ADM XP 2000+ 200MB RAM?
<coral> i can't seem to find an ubuntu package for bamboo-dht (.org) anywhere in the various sources i have here.
<coral> does anyone else know if a package exists?
<yahalom> i installed the k7 kernel maybe i should use the 386?
<gyaresu> !tell yahalom about dma
<LinuxJones> yahalom, maybe dma is not enabled on your dvd drive
<moZer> any way to build a deb from sun jdk to integrate with the package management?
<yahalom> gyaresu, than
<yahalom> x
<yahalom> LinuxJones, how do i enable it?
<gyaresu> yahalom, welcome.
<scoon> hey all, anyone here switching to virtual terminals w/ breezy ?
<sebastian> How can I install verdana?
<scoon> or having problems doing so ?
<gyaresu> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<moZer> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<coral> heh
<coral> ubotu++
<LinuxJones> yahalom, you can check by typing sudo hdparm /dev/hdc (usually)
<othernoob> wrong LinuxJones
<coral> what's the proper way to request an ubuntu package, knowing that it may be ignored at will?
<gyaresu> coral, what do you mean?
<othernoob> LinuxJones: it's sudo hdparm -v /dev/hdX to check
<yahalom> LinuxJones, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom?
<jl> how do i make a command run when i boot?
<coral> well
<othernoob> yahalom: -d1 will enable DMA.. but not cdrom
<gyaresu> othernoob,  nah. LinuxJones is right... :)
<coral> i would be a very bad maintainer if i were to do it, and i don't have any experience with ubuntu's package format
<yahalom> othernoob, i'm scared to mess with it, cos last time i did my gnome ended up takign 3 minutes to log in.
<gyaresu> othernoob, -d1 will enable dma on optical
<LinuxJones> yahalom, nope your /dev/hdc (depending on which ide controller your dvd drive is connected to)\
<DAWKIRST> Hi.
<coral> so i guess i'm curious where most people post ideas for new packages
<DAWKIRST> How can I add a printer in OpenOffice?
<othernoob> yahalom instead of cdrom it has to be hdX ..X being c for example if your cddrive is hdc
<yahalom> LinuxJones, i think its hdb and dma is on
<gyaresu> coral, debian-builder
<othernoob> gyaresu: you're right. -v isn't needed..interesting
<gyaresu> coral, you build them. you don't ask people to build them. :)
<bassembg> hi room
<yahalom> LinuxJones, sorry
<DAWKIRST> How can I add a printer in OpenOffice?
<gyaresu> bassembg, hi
<yahalom> LinuxJones, its hda and dma is off
<yahalom> LinuxJones, so thats the reason its choppy?
<LinuxJones> yahalom, you can type mount to see which controller it's connected to ie ... /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=willy)
<gyaresu> DAWKIRST, sys >> admin >> printing
<bassembg> i've down load xine but i don't know how to install it
<bassembg> any help
<gyaresu> yahalom, yes to the choppy.
<LinuxJones> yahalom, yes probably, but it's rather unusual to have a cd/dvd drive connected to hda
<DAWKIRST> gyaresu, I have added the printer to my PC. But it's not there in OpenOffice...
<gyaresu> bassembg, why have you donwnloaded xine and not apt-get'd
<yahalom> LinuxJones, hdb is the hard drive. i connected it as slave.
<gyaresu> DAWKIRST, rebooted?
<yahalom> LinuxJones, so how would i enable it? sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<Winux> hm, it seems to work now
<bassembg> well i search fro free avi player software and this what i found
<DAWKIRST> gyaresu, you mean the PC?
<LinuxJones> yahalom, hdparm -c 1 -d 1 /dev/hda
<gyaresu> DAWKIRST, aye.
<gyaresu> LinuxJones, -c1 -d1
<gyaresu> LinuxJones, no gap.
<gyaresu> LinuxJones, as i seem to remember...
<LinuxJones> gyaresu, the gaps work :)
<gyaresu> LinuxJones, coo.
<bassembg> so how can i install it
<gyaresu> LinuxJones, might be in the hdparm.conf file then...
<LinuxJones> gyaresu, yes
<gyaresu> bassembg, why aren't you using apt-get?
<other|study> LinuxJones: why -c1?
<gyaresu> bassembg, just wanna know where you're at...
<bassembg> i don't know it
<gyaresu> bassembg, synaptic?
<LinuxJones> other|study, -c enables 32 bit mode
<LinuxJones> other|study, it's usually on but sometimes it is set to 16 bit mode
<gyaresu> bassembg, linux experience between 1 && 10?
<bassembg> well i want an avi player
<bassembg> well i thing 3
<bassembg> think 3
<gyaresu> bassembg, have you enabled extra sources? in your sources.list?
<yahalom> LinuxJones, can i paste my output to u somehow so u can tell me if its on now?
<bassembg> i don't know , how i do that?
<gyaresu> bassembg, (don't tell anyone i told you so but ubuntuguide.org is a good quick and easy list. with no explanations though)
<yahalom> whats the pastebin channel?
<other|study> LinuxJones: i know. but why not -c3?
<LinuxJones> yahalom, put it on www.pastebin.ca and post the link in here
<gyaresu> paste.ubuntu.nl
<gyaresu> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gyaresu> sorry
<heatxsink> ls
<LinuxJones> other|study, I don't know what -3 means
<yahalom> LinuxJones, http://pastebin.ca/17909
<LinuxJones> yahalom, perfect :)
<yahalom> LinuxJones, so now that should sort out the choppiness? or is there more i need to do?
<yahalom> LinuxJones, could it be the kernel?
<LinuxJones> yahalom, that should be it try playing your movie now
<coral> gyaresu: that viewpoint excludes participation in package selection by all who are unable to create packages, which seems sort of not the best
<LinuxJones> yahalom, nah
<coral> given that it's common i wasn't expecting any success with my hunt
<gyaresu> coral, yes. pay money. canonical did :)
<coral> okay. i want one package - how much does it cost?
<yahalom> LinuxJones, thanx
<gyaresu> coral, interesting question. i work for 110/hr
<LinuxJones> other|study, it probably doesn't matter but It's an old habit that I have picked up over the years :D
<gyaresu> coral, AU$
<LinuxJones> yahalom, :)
<gyaresu> coral, but i only work on things that interest me :)
<other|study> LinuxJones: i just tried to do it on my dvd drive but..eh..i don't think it's working
<gyaresu> coral, point is that this damn linux relies on good faith and hobbies.
<DAWKIRST> If I enable 'Detect LAN printer' under printing, what exactly do I gain through this?
<coral> bamboo-dht exists because of someone's hobby, and so does Net::OpenDHT
<gyaresu> DAWKIRST, do you have printers on network printers?
<coral> so i could talk to them instead
<coral> more focused, more chance of care
<LinuxJones> other|study, you have the correct /dev entry for your dvd drive ?
<coral> cool
<gyaresu> coral, what are you after FMI
<other|study> LinuxJones: of course. ignore my nickname ;)
<albera> hi, i just installed ubuntu 5.04 did an update and when i restarted the icons on gnome-panel is gone. any ide what i should do?
<DAWKIRST> I have a local printer (which I couldn't get working); and I have a printer on the network as well (which I'm trying to get to work...)
<sebastian> coral, What is it you need?
<LinuxJones> other|study, heh
<DAWKIRST> gyaresu, I have a local printer (which I couldn't get working); and I have a printer on the network as well (which I'm trying to get to work...)
<other|study> LinuxJones: eh sorry, my usual name is othernoob :p
<gyaresu> DAWKIRST, then you may want to Detect LAN printer
<coral> i'm curious to play around with bamboo-dht and finding that it doesn't exist at all anywhere on the web in conjunction with the word 'ubuntu', and isn't in the debian package dawell
<other|study> LinuxJones: it just does nothing after being asked for the password
<coral> smash
<gyaresu> DAWKIRST, i don't know exactly the machinations however.
* coral runs into a bad keyboard and irssi
<DAWKIRST> gyaresu, ty.
<other|study> LinuxJones: neither can i access it with a simple sudo hdparm -v /dev/hdd
<coral> it seems odd that i'd be the first person looking for it
<coral> but maybe that's not odd
<coral> probably not true though
<LinuxJones> other|study, you have a dick in the drive ?
<LinuxJones> other|study, arch disk
<other|study> LinuxJones: no i don't have my dick in the drive :p and no, no disk..
<Winux> Okay, it works. Thanks
<gyaresu> coral, Distibuted Hash Table?
<coral> nod. neat stuff.
<LinuxJones> other|study, that's odd
* LinuxJones smoke break
<other|study> indeed
<gyaresu> coral, so why can't you just compile from source?
<gyaresu> coral, and they have a mailing list.
<coral> i, er, already did.
<albera> hi, i just installed ubuntu 5.04 did an update and when i restarted the icons on gnome-panel is gone. any ide what i should do?
<sebastian> coral, It looks like made for developers? Why would you make a deb out of that?
<Pie-maker> anyone have experience with scim in kde?
<gyaresu> albera, sorry dont' know.
<coral> sebastian: it's a distributed hash table database server
<gyaresu> Pie-maker, tried #kubuntu ?
<DAWKIRST> albera, is the bottom bar still there?
<coral> 20 byte keys, 1024 byte values, multiple values allowed per key, ttl expiry per value.
<coral> anyways, i was just asking if anyone had heard of a package for it
<coral> didn't mean to fire off the "you don't need a package to use it" thread, sorry
<bob2> you could package it yourself
<bob2> or ask someone else to do it by filing a RFP (request for package) bug in Debian
<gyaresu> coral, there's a sensible answer.
<coral> mm, okay
<coral> oh, the debian bugtracker. heh.
<bob2> one day all bug trackers will be as useful as debian's
<bob2> hopefully
<coral> didn't occur to me to check both.  neat.  thanks!
<bigfoot1> hello. one way I use my computer is to record my journal/diary. Is there a good enough voice-recognition program out there for us folks?
<gyaresu> k well #kubuntu is DEAD
<bob2> IBM has a commercial one, which I think works on linux
<bob2> but it'd be expensive
<gyaresu> i just checked in on the channel because i sent a KDE guy in there and there is NO traffic.
<bigfoot1> bob2, i'm looking for a free one. 8-). is there a free voice-recognition program for ubuntu?
<bob2> I doubt it, it seems to be one of the hardest fields of software
<bob2> there's sphinx2-bin
<coral> nearly 4000 wnpp bugs
<coral> festival, to read the diary back to you for proofreading
<bob2> coral: yup, it turns out there's lots of software no one cares about
<coral> (festival is just a text-to-speech tool)
<coral> bob2: if my software was listed here and i knew it i'd find someone who knew debian to get me set up and going
<coral> the trick seems to be finding it
<coral> i've actually had to make a list of them all for work
<bob2> you could do it yourself
<coral> "who to tell when you release a critical update for popular open source software"
<bob2> you tell freshmeat and your distribution packagers
<bob2> if it's a security fix, you email vendorsec
<dylan_> how do i tell kde to set an application default?
<coral> vendorsec is a list or a per-vendor thing?
<bob2> it's the private list where linux distributors fix security bugs before they're publically announced
<coral> ah, ok. thanks.
<dylan_> is there a default applications setting in kde?
<ashok> folks, i am unable to play wmv files, even after installing w32codec. please guide me
<bob2> define "unable to play"
<bob2> not every random program will use windows dlls
<ashok> its says demuxer not found
<dj28> a while ago, i know that w32codecs did not support wmp11 content
<dj28> don't know if that's the problem though
<bob2> ashok: so, what program are you trying to use?
<ashok> gxine
<renedox_> wow, there's a lot of people here
<yahalom> how can i graphically log in to another ubuntu box?
<bob2> depends what you mean
<cyphase> hey everyone
<renedox_> hello
<yahalom> i tried loggin in through xdmcp but that is really slow
<ashok> do anyone has an answer for my problem ?
<bob2> if you mean "How do I run graphical programs emotely?", then use 'ssh -X user@remotehost programname'
<bob2> ashok: does mplayer work?
<yahalom> bob2, if i add the x i can run the other boxes apps on my comp?
<bob2> yahalom: of course
<yahalom> bob2, nice. thanx man
<ashok> bob i have totem, xmms and gxine
<bob2> ashok: totem and xmms wont work.  try mplayer.
<ashok> oki bob give me few mins i shall install mplayer and let u know
<kbrooks> nalioth!
<kbrooks> nalioth, working?
<nalioth> not yet
<kbrooks> oh. you're in a different time zone
<ctp6360> I LOVE ubuntu, its the best linux distro i've ever used out of about 10!
<egginmilk> ...
<ctp6360> and that's all i have to say about that ;)
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<hybrid_goth> anyone know of a cli tool i can use to view and edit wiki's?
<ashok> bob, it doesnt play still
<ashok> someone pls help. i am unable to play wmv files in mplayer.
<Riddell> hybrid_goth: w3m
<bob2> I think that's unlikely
<bob2> perhaps this one particular file can't be played
<hybrid_goth> Riddell: it works on wiki's? ok ty
<apollo2011> I I have Ubuntu on my laptop and I popped it out of the base statiion without shutting down and it froze and so I cut power with the power button and now when I boot, it says the reiserfs partition is NOT clean and seems to stop botting at the Loading modules section
<ashok> is there any other player which will solve ?
<apollo2011> Is there anything I can do or do I just have to reinstall, the system is pretty new so it wouldnt be too hard to set up everything
<hybrid_goth> bob2: how is it going
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello all.  Sorry for the dumb question but, can someone tell me what program to run to check or change my xorg conf?
<kbrooks> GNULinuxGeek, *checks*
<kbrooks> GNULinuxGeek, hoary or warty?
<GNULinuxGeek> Hoary
<dylan_> the KSysGuard tells me that I only have 900KB of memory left, but i have 1GB of  RAM and nothing is running.  what is going on?
<ctp6360> you have too much porn on your computer, delete it and problem will go
<dylan_> no, be serious
<dylan_> im worried
<ctp6360> i am serious
<jag3370> is there such a thing as too much porn?
<dylan_> i dont watch porn
<ctp6360> i would be worried too, does your mother know?
<bob2> dylan_: ignore it
<bob2> hybrid_goth: good thanks, yourself?
<ctp6360> gay porn counts too dylan_
<bob2> GNULinuxGeek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hybrid_goth> GNULinuxGeek: i remember dpkg-reconfigure <x name> usually works
<bob2> porn seems pretty off-topic, guys
<hybrid_goth> bob2: good.
<bob2> dylan_: the kernel is using the rest of your ram as disk cache, which is a good thing.  if applications need it, it will be freed for them.
<dylan_> oh thanks....and can i completely remove GNOME, or is that a bad idea
<hybrid_goth> bob2: do you know of a package that more or less holds your hand through kernel recompiling? so that i can add wardriving to this PPC Kernel
<GNULinuxGeek> bob2 and hybrid-goth... Thanks, that will do it.  I will not forget again.  Cheers
<kbrooks> dylan_, um, you can.
<bob2> hybrid_goth: "wardriving" (I assume you mean scanning) doesn't require a kernel recompile
<nalioth> bob2 troll swarms, pR0n infestations, "bob2 fan club members", #ubuntu is pretty exciting this weekend
<bob2> unless you have an orinoco card and it needs an extra patch
<kbrooks> dylan_, just remove the deps of (k)ubuntu-desktop
<hybrid_goth> bob2: on PPC you do
<dylan_> deps?
<kbrooks> depencies
<dylan_> oh....can i do that via kynaptic or synaptic?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: you have a specific card whose driver requires a specific patch to enable scanning?
<hybrid_goth> bob2: i installed kismet and airsnort and neither works and i have seen debian pages on recompiling
<hybrid_goth> bob2: i have the apple airport card
<dylan_> g2g thanks!
<hybrid_goth> bob2: the wireless works but the scaning doesnt
<crashd> gday all
<hybrid_goth> crashd: hello
<LinuxJones> crashd, welcome
<crashd> how are we all on this wonderful day :] 
<bob2> wow, the wardriving sites are really annoying
<hybrid_goth> bob2: lol
<ashok> guys.. i downloaded certain software thru synaptics package manager. i want to take a backup of those deb files. where can i find them ?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: get the kernel source (apt-get install kernel-source-blah), copy /boot/config-yourkernel to .config in the kernel source
<bob2> hybrid_goth: apply the patch
<bob2> ashok: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jag3370> <----linux noob - just installed ubuntu a week ago --- finally got sound working in gnome -- how do i get sound available for all other users?
<hybrid_goth> bob2: ok ty
<bob2> hybrid_goth: then run 'make-kpkg --initrd
<ashok> is the the only dir bob ?
<hybrid_goth> bob2: thanks
<ashok> i see that there are only few files in it, but i have downladed lots in the past week
<hybrid_goth> brb
<heatxsink> hello all has anyone gotten their Firewire Port working in Hoary with their Audigy 2zs LiveDrive?
<bob2> ashok: yes
<overlade> hi all :)
<heatxsink> hello all has anyone gotten their Firewire Port working in Hoary with their Audigy 2zs LiveDrive?
<overlade> i don't speak english and i dont understand nothing about ubuntu :p
<overlade> im in a big ****
<LinuxJones> overlade, what language do you speak ?
<overlade> i speak french , and spanish , but i have a lots of problem with english :)
<MajorNewby> looking for some help/direction to get TS2 working with games like Quake3 and Cod, etc... anyone know how to make this work??
<nalioth> overlade: then try #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-es
<overlade> and you LInux Jones ?
<LinuxJones> overlade, there is always #ubuntu-fr and #ubuntu-es if it's easier for you.
<icaro> hi guys
<LinuxJones> icaro, hello
<overlade> ah ok thanks :):)
<icaro> anyone knows a video editor that supports also divx, mpegs etc. ?
<icaro> hi LinuxJones :)
<LinuxJones> icaro, video editing is one of the areas where Linux is sorely lacking at the moment :(
<icaro> :(
<icaro> i've to use virtualdub on windows :(
<hybrid_goth> back
<icaro> thx LinuxJones :)
<ValheruLord> hi all ..  I have Zoom 5510 usb adsl modem... Some people told me o install eagleUSB and i did. Are there any other things to do in order to start the adsl service
<LinuxJones> icaro, there are some really cool apps in development right now but will be a few years until they are really usefull
<icaro> what programs?
<overlade> hi , am i in the french server ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> icaro, Jashaka kdenLive to name a few. Jashaks looks like it will be awesome :)
<overlade> aaaaa
<ValheruLord> hi all ..  I have Zoom 5510 usb adsl modem... Some people told me o install eagleUSB and i did. Are there any other things to do in order to start the adsl service
<icaro> :D
<overlade> no i dont understand , can you explain me linux jones plz :(
<icaro> ok
<icaro> i will search something about that
<icaro> thanks :)
<overlade> im a noob in irc , linux , all of that
<nalioth> overlade: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<overlade> ok :) thks
<MajorNewby> looking for some help/direction to get TS2 working with games like Quake3 and Cod, etc... anyone know how to make this work??  :(
<trance> hmmm does anyone know if its possible to run dcgui on the live version of ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> MajorNewby, what is TS2 ?
<moparfan90> hello all
<overlade> teamspeak no ?
<MajorNewby> TeamSpeak2
<nalioth> trance: sure, just apt-get it
<LinuxJones> MajorNewby, ohhh
<nalioth> trance: and have write permissions on you storage
<MajorNewby> doesn't like sharing sound daemon, I guess
<moparfan90> i need a program thats like photoshot... for linux is there such a thing?
<trance> yeah but im using the Live version, so I cant write to anything :S
<lsuactiafner> gimp
<trance> just have temp space
<hybrid_goth> moparfan90: gimp or gimpshop
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> ok
<sebastian> Gimpshop?
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: it is a hack to make gimp look like photoshop
<sebastian> hybrid_goth, How good of a hack, will it have the same icons and windows behaviour too?
<lsuactiafner> sebastian : gim
<lsuactiafner> p
<lsuactiafner> oh
<lsuactiafner> just use gimp dude
<lsuactiafner> gimp is way better than photoshops
<lsuactiafner> photoshop should be trying to look like gimp
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: use "gimpshop"
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: idk never used it try plasticbugs.com for more
<bigfoot1> hello. does anybody here do even a bit of desktop publishing, or has an eye for good design and layout?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: dont you just love it when people just drop in and give advice out of the blue?
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<sebastian> lsuactiafner, I prefer Photoshop, I consider Gimps GUI both bad and ugly.
<nalioth> sebastian: so use gimpshop (at least look at it)
<jag3370> <----linux noob - just installed ubuntu a week ago --- finally got sound working in gnome -- how do i get sound available for all other users?
<lsuactiafner> i do the same, when i switch consoles and pass over this one i usually stay here a bit
<^thehatsrule^> DONT DO DRUGS.
<moparfan90> ok thanks i have that already :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol, no one got my joke :/
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: buy 10,000 FIBCX SELL SELL SELL
<nalioth> heh heh
<bigfoot1> I'm working on a one-page handout containing "Useful Japanese Phrases". Can anyone look at it and give any advice regarding layout and design, please? 8-) 8-) 8-)
<^thehatsrule^> O.o
<bigfoot1> Because I don't have a good eye, I mean, I don't know how to make it beautiful. But I know beauty when i see it.
<^thehatsrule^> ill take a look bigfoot1 but dont count me on being a professional :P
<trance> useful japanese phrases? like where is the bar?
<bigfoot1> trance, what bar?
<trance> it was a joke....
<^thehatsrule^> drinking bar lol
<bigfoot1> ^thehatsrule^, okay. please stand by. Is there a place I can paste a openoffice file on the internet?
<^thehatsrule^> you can email it i suppose
<anto9us> bigfoot1: I'll look at it
<sebastian> bigfoot1, Move things around randomly until it looks good... ;)
<sebastian> bigfoot1,  Why not use scribus instead? Probably a better choiuce.
<^thehatsrule^> well i can host it i guess for others to see?
<bigfoot1> trance, oh. I'm in Japan and will be presenting a national workshop in Tokyo to this year's new/incoming participants in the JET Programme.
<^thehatsrule^> cool
<Schonhose> hi all, does anybody have a clue how I can print between two ubuntu setups? (Desktop and Laptop)
<bigfoot1> sebastian, scribus? all right. let me see if i can apt-get it.
<trance> ok im really noob to linux, like you couldnt get more new. i want to connect to dc++, ive got valknut/dcgui now how do i run it?
<bigfoot1> anto9us, okay. How can i show you this openoffice sxw (?) flie ?
<trance> nalioth said i just apt-get it? what is this apt-get and what would an example cmd line be :)
<bigfoot1> is there a "pastebin" for openoffice files ?
<anto9us> dcc file transfer
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1, you can post it on pastebin.ca
<Schonhose> The Desktop has a Lexmark Z11 installed by using CUPS and it does work actually. How can I print from my laptop using a ethernet connection?
<bigfoot1> LinuxJones, but putting it at pastebin.ca will lose all formatting, won't it?
<[2] BoxingFiend> Schonhose: System -> Admin -> Printing, choose UNIX (lpd) connection
<trance> anyone? >.<
<bigfoot1> LinuxJones, oh wait, i think i see the "upload a file" button.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<^thehatsrule^> nice
<Schonhose> ok, what is this DCC chat thing?
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1, :)
<^thehatsrule^> its a direct connection chat to another user Schonhose
<anto9us> Schonhose: it connects 2 clients without going through the IRC servers
<LinuxJones> Schonhose, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<trance> DCC is a direct connection, only do it if u think its safe :p
<bigfoot1> LinuxJones, oh, but wait, again. this upload will turn files into plaintext!
<trance> does anyone know how to get Valknut/DCGUI running on Ubuntu Live? :)
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1, oh yeah
<bigfoot1> i'll try putting the files onto my blogspot website.
<sebastian> I can't get extensions to Firefox!
<Schonhose> thanks ^thehatsrule^ , anto9us  and LinuxJones ;)
<LinuxJones> Schonhose, :)
<[2] BoxingFiend> sebastian:  follow the link on extention site the load, and follow the link to the ubuntu bugs, read upon bug report #3 for the fix
<sebastian> Didn't help
<^thehatsrule^> bigfoot1: pm
<sebastian> Is it possible to upgrade to the latest version of firefox?
<[2] BoxingFiend> sebastian: what version are you using now
<trance> apparently 1.0.5 isnt such a good version?
<Servo888> Why are there no libxvidcore's available?
<kokoko1> hi
<sebastian> The latest Ubuntu offers by default.
<trance> does anyone know how to get Valknut/DCGUI running on Ubuntu Live? :)
<hybrid_goth>  sebastian 1.0.6 can be tested now from the mozilla site
<nixerx> Hey all!
<kokoko1> do ubuntu default install come with kde?
<LinuxJones> kokoko1, you can install kubuntu
<bigfoot1> ^thehatsrule^, pm for you
<nixerx> What is the status for SATA and ubuntu?
<Schonhose> kokoko1, KDE is Kubuntu and GNome is Ubuntu
<sebastian> But I don't get why they backport stuff, Firefox don't do drastical chnages for x.x.* changes that's the whole point with them.
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: when the release is final it gets no new packages
<bigfoot1> anto9us, my one page is available in PDF or SXW (open office) formats at http://hats.would.like2.servebeer.com/upl/uploads/.
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: hoary is final. but backports let you get some newer things
<bigfoot1> If anyone would like to give any tips/advice, or even make changes to the document directly, please feel free to do so!
<bigfoot1> correction: if anyone _else_...
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: but developement gets most the newest packages thats why breezy has a X bug
<kokoko1> Schonhose, LinuxJones aren't kubuntu == ubuntu ?
<leroj> i though kubuntu was ubuntu with KDE
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: kubuntu ~= ubuntu
<kokoko1> hmm
<^thehatsrule^> bigfoot1: will this be in black/white?
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: the difference is KDE and Gnome
<sebastian> hybrid_goth, Hmm, can't you just get the latest stable pakage of every software?
<sebastian> Oh, btw why is Firefox  in Ubuntu so slow on loading a site the first time. Much slower than Firefox in Windows.
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, IMHO kubuntu is offical ?
<sJaM> kubuntu = ubuntu - gnome + kde
<leroj> i like Gnome better than KDE
<bigfoot1> ^thehatsrule^, it will be printed from a laser printer, so i think it will be black and white and shades of grey.
<ctp6360> i don't know why people like KDE so much, gnome is where its at
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: it is Ubuntu company yes but it isnt ubuntu distro
<nixerx> Kubuntu is good ... but im betting the next release will be better.
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: yes you get stable packages or whatever packages worked when the released was issued
<sJaM> ctp6360, I don't know why people like windows so much
<anto9us> bigfoot1: double click Greetings, press ctrl-f11 and select heading 1
<sebastian> hybrid_goth, Isn't Firefox 1.0.4 stable?
<ctp6360> sJaM: good call, i guess getting people to linux is the first step, then from KDE to gnome
<ctp6360> and ultimately just a terminal ha ha
<anto9us> bigfoot1: do the same on all the section headings
<bigfoot1> anto9us, gotcha.
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: if you want ALL the newest packages and can report bugs and go about helping fixing then the developement branch works but if any of those dont imply forget it
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: ubuntu edits firefox so the patches in .4 may have been taken care of in .2 ubuntu
<bigfoot1> anto9us, do you think I should change the section headings themselves? As in, the word "General" is not a really descriptive heading title, no?
<heatxsink> I have a problem with my sound, I can hear the sound at startup and everything, but when I try to play some mp3's from XMMS, xmms crashes when I try and change a song.
<heatxsink> any ideas?
<Seveas> heatxsink: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<^thehatsrule^> yea you should make the headers stick out more bigfoot1
<nixerx> sJaM , Windows is like the crack of OS's. Everyone want's to quit but they just cant seem to kick the habit!
<sebastian> hybrid_goth, I don't get it, can't I just have the latest, stable versions of every software? Like I do in Windows or Mac OS X?
<Seveas> sebastian, rofl
<sJaM> no nixerx some people actually like windows
<jag3370> <---------linux/ubuntu noob --- i finally got sound working completely in root signin --- how do i make this available to all users?
<anto9us> bigfoot1: I think you should split that group down into more meaningful ones
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: this is way different
<sJaM> like more than the half of the world
<Seveas> sebastian, do tou *really* think that on win/mac you have that..?
<nixerx> sJaM ...suckers.
<heatxsink> Seveas:  okay so then when I try and play a video in mplayer, mplayer will stall on accessing the alsa mixer stuff
<nixerx> :)
<Seveas> heatxsink, set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<sebastian> Hmm, waiut, maybe I can just download it for mozilla.org?
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: you have what WORKED when it was released not what is "stable" and stable is not the way to be b/c stable to us is diff the debian stable
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: if you get it from mozilla then it may not be the best when you upgrade
<kbrooks> hmm
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, s/may/will/
<raven3x7> how do i permanently enable dma?
<hybrid_goth> but go ahead if you feel you actually need it
<sebastian> hybrid_goth, What I mean by stable is that those realeasing the software consider it appropriate for use.
<Seveas> raven3x7, set in it /etc/hdparm.conf
<kbrooks> id like to make a wiki page clarifying this.
<kbrooks> hybrid_goth, what is the issue here?
<ashok> heatxsink, did u try esd ?
<kbrooks> sebastian, what is the issue here?
<anto9us> raven3x7: edit the etc/hdparm.conf
<sebastian> hybrid_goth, Well, as it's not possible to get extensions for 1.0.2 I don't have any choice do I?
<hybrid_goth> sebastian: ok if it is stable after the release then it would be in the next issue
<Seveas> sebastian: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<kbrooks> sebastian, You do.
<Seveas> sebastian, it's not ubuntus fault that mozilla devs are too damn lazy to support a stable version...
<kbrooks> Seveas, this has been mentioned in a factoid
<sebastian> Seveas, It didn't help.
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Seveas> sebastian, you might need to set it to 1.0.5 now
<Seveas> since they released another version
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: sebastian wants "stable" in hoary e.g. firefox newest version in hoary but he doesnt understand why to use backports and why it isnt in hoary anyway
<kevin_> Good Morning Everyone
<Seveas> with different bugs
<hybrid_goth> 1.0.6 is ready for testing digg.com
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, firefox latest != stable
<bigfoot1> anto9us, yes, i agree. splitting the "General" group into smaller groups is good.
<hybrid_goth> 1.0.6 is ready for testing || check out digg>com
<bigfoot1> Perhaps I should remove some phrases which are not really necessary. What prhrases do you think are not basic?
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: granted
<raven3x7> Seveas is there a way to enable the new configuration without rebooting?
<anto9us> bigfoot1: and you've missed out the most important thing of all... sake etiquette ;)
<ashok> folks, whenever i hibernate, the system display switches off , but my notebook is still on.
<bigfoot1> anto9us, 8-). well etiquette/manners will be taught in another workshop.
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: are you in UTC time zone?
<sheeparegreat> hey all, whats the name of the part of a theme, after the login screen and before you see the desktop. I want to change it to something plain but im not sure what it is i need to change. any ideas?
<sebastian> Is tehre avevn any changes to minorminor releases of firefox other than stuff that should be backported any way?
<kbrooks> hybrid_goth, EDT is UTC - 4
<jag3370> <---------linux/ubuntu noob --- i finally got sound working completely in root signin --- how do i make this available to all users?
<kbrooks> hybrid_goth, wassup anyway?
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: i was tryin to figure how far UTC is from Central time for the meeting this month
<trance> anyone know how to compile DCGUI/Valknut in linux?
<kbrooks> uh, -5
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<kbrooks> 3:00 pm
<kbrooks> iirc
<heatxsink> cool thanks guys
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, is that today ?
<kbrooks> LinuxJones, no, next week
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, ahh
<kbrooks> LinuxJones, 20:00 UTC
<anto9us> bigfoot1: well, you've missed out the most important phrase then... Junmai-shu kudasai
<kbrooks> in #ubuntu-nun
<bigfoot1> anto9us, 8-)
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: the agenda said ubuntu-meeting
<bddebian> I thought it was in #ubuntu-meeting?
<kbrooks> heh
* kbrooks forgets
<hybrid_goth> lol
<bddebian> Is there a #ubuntu-nun?
<kbrooks> yes
<bddebian> Hmm
<kbrooks> new users network
<kbrooks> which i'm in
* hybrid_goth stands up
<bddebian> Me too but I didn't know we had a channel :-)
<kbrooks> there's a #ubuntu-doc too
<hybrid_goth> bddebian: yup ubuntu-nun
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: what is the doc
<kbrooks> for? /topic #ubuntu-doc
<bigfoot1> how can i make the handout easier on the eyes?
<jag3370> help please
<jag3370> help please
<jag3370> <---------linux/ubuntu noob --- i finally got sound working completely in root signin --- how do i make this available to all users?
<hybrid_goth> jag3370: sudo?
<kbrooks> bigfoot1, handout?
<kbrooks> hybrid_goth, no
<ethics> jag3370, add them to the sound group id guess
<davidf> jag3370: you probably need to put the others in the audio group
<anto9us> bigfoot1: use a sans serif font throughout
<davidf> jag3370: "sudo vigr" will get you to the group editor
<jag3370> hybrid_goth, ethics ---figure your are talking to a midly intelligent moron --- be specific please
<kevin_> I will try to get my sound going today sometime after the rest of my family gets up, enjoying the piece and quiet right now lol
<anto9us> bigfoot1: putting the groups into a table with borders may help guide the eye too
<hybrid_goth> jag3370: the sudo command lets you have root power for a task try sudo <command> then type the users passwd
<^thehatsrule^> yea anto9us, thats what i suggested too
<kamstrumental> Synaptic does not have Firefox 1.5?
* hybrid_goth hangs his head
<anto9us> ^thehatsrule^: cool, it has some consensus then :)
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<hybrid_goth> kamstrumental: no it has what was used when hoary was released
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, i have to prepare a presentation displaying windows Vs Linux in action, which distro you would suggest for this purpose ?
<sebastian> Hmm, when Firefox 1.1 is out how do I upgrade to that?
<bigfoot1> kbrooks, I am wanting to make my one page handout/printout, given to many new internationals in Japan this summer, nice in terms of design and layout. If you have even a bit of an eye in terms of design and layout, i welcome your advice. It is available in PDF or SXW (open office) formats at http://hats.would.like2.servebeer.com/upl/uploads/.
<kokoko1> myself I use slackware
<bddebian> Lindows? ;-)
<jag3370> davidf, i am in vigr --- how do i edit this
<kokoko1> someone told me ubuntu kinda cool for this purpose :)
<bddebian> Can't you just do "sudo adduser <user> audio" ?
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: ubuntu is nice for the fact it is linux but xandros is alot like windows
<davidf> bddebian: very probably actually, I always do the vigr, but you're right, that is probably easier
<kokoko1> however I'm sure slackware is best for desktop use, with cutting edge softwares
<davidf> otherwise, audio:x:29:david is what I have in the audio line on mine
<jag3370> lol    looks like adduser did it --- checking now  --- thanks
<bigfoot1> anto9us, do you think the paper is suffering from too much info? do you think some phrases shoud be removed?
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, actaully we are interested in *free* linux I doubt xandros is not free
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: but if you go with slack then you can not display my fav linux thing. package management
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: it is free but not like beer
<gverig> Can somebody help me understand what what umask (dmask, fmask) is in fstab? How exactly does it work?
<bigfoot1> sebastian, i got scribus. Is it just me, or does it not come with a help manual?
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: Ubuntu Fedora and Mandrivia are the most _popular_
<Hikaru79> When trying to apt-get install jde, it tells me that the bsh dependency can't be installed. Is bsh unavailable completely, or is there some non-free repository I can go to to get it?
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, i'm not aruging for slackware, just asking may is "ubuntu" good for this kinda presentations?
<sebastian> bigfoot1, Help manuals are only useful when the application designer have failed. ;)
<anto9us> bigfoot1: no, I think it could be more comprehensive, reduce the fontsize to 10 points to increase whitespace and drop in some kanji to make it look pretty and be useful when pointing at the chart to Japanese
<bigfoot1> sebastian, what's an application designer?
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: what are you trying to compare? i.e. installing software ease of use internet set up
<kamstrumental> how do i upgrade to firefox 1.05?
<sebastian> bigfoot1, I mean GUI designer.
<^thehatsrule^> bigfoot1: its like scribus, pagemaker, or adobe's indesign
<kamstrumental> i downloaded the install files from the website, but when i run the installer it points to the desktop
<hybrid_goth> kamstrumental: download it from mozilla
<bigfoot1> anto9us, i thought of not including any kanji because my audience won't know any kanji at all. I assume that they will be total newbies to the Japanese language
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, compareing say you have ms office , we have open office you have outlook, we have thunderbird etc
<bigfoot1> anto9us, that's why  there is no kanji, and even no hiragana or katakana.
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, also easy of install and cool looks and feel
<anto9us> bigfoot1: the exposure won't hurt and the kanji can be easily ignored by the unwilling
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: so defualt applications? i would go with ubuntu. now if networking is a huge issue SuSe has nice YaST
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, installation softwares is not an issue coz they are not authorized to install softwares there own
<Schonhose> ok, [2] BoxingFiend was quite helpfull but we were unable to get printing to work form a laptop to a desktop with a printer, both working under Ubuntu
<bigfoot1> anto9us, i see what you mean. If they don't want to say the words, they can just show the piece of paper to the Japanese person they are takling to.
<anto9us> bigfoot1: yes, I think the layout something like this http://www.aikiweb.com/language/ai_phrases.html
<nixerx> exit
<nixerx> oops
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: comparing like that you have many option. outlook - thundbird evolution even mutt :P ah so no pkg management
<bigfoot1> sebastian, i'm still not sure what you mean by GUI designer.
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, okay I thinks ubuntu will definity win this presentations :), however I must say kde is much much better then gnome
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: what distro will they use?
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: i personally love screen
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, any free distro, may be ubunto
<hybrid_goth> ubunto?
<kokoko1> however first I have present linux, to them ,
<sebastian> bigfoot1, The person desinging the GUI of the app, A good GUI is self describing.
<kokoko1> Ubuntu*
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: ah i see
<bigfoot1> anto9us, okay. i took a look at that aikido webpage. there are 4 columns there. but i guess we at most need 3 columns for this handout.
<bigfoot1> sebastian, i understand.
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: i was like wo a ubuntu rip off? :P
<hybrid_goth> srry bout thaat
<hybrid_goth> *that
<anto9us> bigfoot1: yes and you're starting with the English phrase
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, heh for me fluxbox is enough ;)
<hybrid_goth> lol i like xfce when i startx
<bigfoot1> ^thehatsrule^, what do you mean: "its like scribus, pagemaker, or adobe's indesign?" i've never used any Desktop Publising PRogram (DTP) before.
<kokoko1> lol, i have xfce too :)
<kokoko1> but never use it in ages
<bigfoot1> anto9us, So on top of the kanji, do you propose we put furigana?
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, i just created a simple site wana look at it ? , links are not yet working
<Dr_GonZo> hello
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: sure
<keltong> hi...my 1st day using ubuntu...
<bddebian> Hello Dr_GonZo
<^thehatsrule^> those are like to make handouts, designing layouts .. uh..
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, www.askarali.info
<keltong> and my 1st logon to this channel
<Dr_GonZo> I have just one question
<kevin_> I am using xfce as well but the only problem I am having is that it doesn't give me a button to get to my programs
<^thehatsrule^> lo keltong, good luck to you
<Dr_GonZo> is it possible to have google earth on Linux
<Dr_GonZo> ????
<anto9us> bigfoot1: I shouldn't think so, these are absolute beginners we're talking of, right?
<bddebian> keltong: Well welcome
<bddebian> Dr_GonZo: Google Earth?
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, ever tried openbsd ? ;)
<Dr_GonZo> it s google appli to view sattelite map
<bigfoot1> anto9us, yes, absolute beginners. No knowledge of japanese is presumed
<Dr_GonZo> but it s only for Win :/
<[2] BoxingFiend> Dr_GonZo: it requires WinXP so you might be able to with wine, best bet is to use Win4Lin
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, you use Links ;) ?
<keltong> can i ask if all installation has to be done via the terminal? even those we s/w we d/l from the web?
<anto9us> bigfoot1: then they'll be completely lost on them I think
<bddebian> keltong: No, you can use synaptic
<Dr_GonZo> oki thx
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: nice. yup i use links2 for graphics and lynx for text
<bigfoot1> but if you think we don't need furigana (how to read the kanji),  and if you think we need kanji, won't this be a bit too much for them? It will just fly over them. OR is the kanji just for showing to whomever they are talking to?
<kokoko1> cool sound like slack user ;)
<anto9us> bigfoot1: the kanji is there mainly for beautification and when used for pointing
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: actually never used slack. the .tgz is kinda scary
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: but is compiling common in slack
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, give a try to slack, :)
<bigfoot1> anto9us, gotcha. I do hope they'll think it's beautiful, like you and i do. I'm just worried they might be a bit intimidated to see "code" they can't (yet) understand.
<keltong> bddebian: how to use it for sw i downloaded that is in zip format?
<kokoko1> hybrid_goth, nice talken to you , thanks mate
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: well if i could find a 7.1 i would run it on my old comp
<hybrid_goth> kokoko1: no problem good luck
<anto9us> bigfoot1: not if they don't have to depend on it
<aghat> hi
<jag3370> thanx for help --- sound on in all users   :)
<bigfoot1> anto9us, okay. i'll try to follow the layout in that aikido webpage.
<djp> anyone have an idea why when i use cdrecord to burn an iso, the resulting cd will only boot in the drive that it was recorded with? if i try to use the cd in my dvd drive, it does not boot and returns a fail message. the command i used to burn the iso was as follows... sudo nice --18 cdrecord -eject -v speed=2 dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 -data -pad freeduc-primaire-1.5.iso
<bigfoot1> anto9us, i like how that aikido webpage has soft alternating white and light-grey horizontal lines, do you know what i mean?
<anto9us> bigfoot1: yes, I often use them on reports from my databases, they do help the eye
<bigfoot1> how can i get those soft alternating "lines" (that's not the right word, is it?) into openoffice, i wonder?
<Dr_GonZo> [2] BoxingFiend, win4lin is free to download and install?
<anto9us> bigfoot1: in a table
<Belutz> why i can't find Nvu in synaptic?
<djp> Belutz: because it isn't there. you need to download the .deb file from the nvu web site
<Belutz> djp: there's no .deb file for Nvu in their website
<djp> was when i last visited Belutz, hold on...
<Hikaru79> nvu is in backports, I think
<[2] BoxingFiend> Dr_GonZo it's $90 but I love it, allow me to run all sort of win only programs i need on my laptop
<djp> Belutz: http://cvs.nvu.com/download/nvu-1.0-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2
<Belutz> in backports? ic... that's why i didn't find it
<djp> sorry it was a compressed file
<Belutz> djp: i already download the .bz2 file.... now how do i install it?
<[2] BoxingFiend> damn google earth is freaky accurate
<djp> Belutz: decompress the file
<ctp6360> [2] BoxingFiend: is google earth only for USA?
<Belutz> djp: already, there's no configure file
<Dr_GonZo> thx [2] BoxingFiend for information
<keem> need some help now :) my workbars is gone :| how can i get them back ? =)
<Dr_GonZo> no it isn't
<kbrooks> workbars?
<Dr_GonZo> ctp6360,
<djp> ok next...
<QaDeS> Belutz: bunzip2 -c nvu-1.0-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2 | tar xv
<djp> Belutz: where have you extracted it to?
<Belutz> djp: to /home/belutz/source/nvu-1.0/
<keeM> how can i get them back ? ;)
<kbrooks> QaDeS, dufde
<Alfred1881> hey all i have a lot of mp3 files , how can i encode then in one time to WAVE ?
<kbrooks> QaDeS, tar -xjvf
<bigfoot1> anto9us, okay, i've converted the phrases into one big table. how do we do the alternating white and light-gray thing?
<anto9us> bigfoot1: select alternate rows and change the background colour
<bigfoot1> anto9us, yikes!
<QaDeS> oh cool, ty kbrooks :)
<QaDeS> should read the changelogs sometimes ;)
<bigfoot1> anto9us, manually? is there no automatic way? I'm not lazy. it's easy to do, since this is just a one-pager. But what if we are working on large documents?
<kbrooks> QaDeS, heh. tar in this caase
<djp> anyone have an idea why when i use cdrecord to burn an iso, the resulting cd will only boot in the drive that it was recorded with? if i try to use the cd in my dvd drive, it does not boot and returns a fail message. the command i used to burn the iso was as follows... sudo nice --18 cdrecord -eject -v speed=2 dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 -data -pad freeduc-primaire-1.5.iso
<bigfoot1> does anybody know how to get the alternating white and light-grey background color in http://www.aikiweb.com/language/ai_phrases.html into a openoffice Writer table ?
<Burrito> does anyobdy know hot to get glib package?
<anto9us> bigfoot1: I think it may be possible to set up an autoformat, googling may reveal that someone has already have do so
<Burrito> i try $sudo apt-get install glib, but it doesn work
<anto9us> ^done so
<bigfoot1> anto9us, okay. i'll try to google it.
<robtaylor_> Burrito: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<keeM> how can i get back my workspaces ?
<robtaylor_> Burrito: if in doubt apt-cache search is your friend
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> tha ks
<Burrito> but it said that apt-get install libglib2.0-dev is allready installed
<Burrito> what can i do?
<HiddenWolf> is it possible to just fire up a terminal and do a few commands as a different user, somehow?
<crashd> HiddenWolf: yeah
<Burrito> robtaylor_: what can i do?
<anubis> why does xmms play loud and clear
<crashd> use sudo
<anubis> but Totem and rythmbox are whisper queit?
<crashd> sudo -u username
<keeM> how can i get back my workspaces ? plz can some one help me ? :|
<keeM> someone*
<robtaylor_> Burrito: what do you want to do?
<Burrito> i want to install a plugins for xmms
<Burrito> like a lirycs displayer
<QaDeS> how do i sync the menus between gnome and kde?
<Burrito> and it said that i nedd to get glib 2.2.x
<robtaylor_> Burrito: apt-cache search for plugins, then install them with apt-get
<Burrito> or something like that
<Riddell> QaDeS: how do you mean?
<Burrito> no
<robtaylor_> Burrito: i wouldnt reccoment building them yourself
<Burrito> i allready have the plugin
<QaDeS> i installed the kde packages and now my application menu is empty
<to|m> aha jetzt hab ich sogar souroundsound m,)
<robtaylor_> Burrito: use apt. dont build yourself unless you know waht you're doing
<QaDeS> in kde i mean :) gnome's ok i suspect
<bigfoot1> anto9us, um, i didn't know what search terms to use to get my answer, so i'll see if version 2 has this feature.
<QaDeS> glckwunsch, to|m :)
<anubis> I suppose it esd
<Ed_Gein> hey
<bigfoot1> using command line, how do i know the name of the file for openoffice version 2?
<robtaylor_> Burrito: or unless you have no option
<anubis> does esd suck that bad?
<Ed_Gein> What is a good dvd player?
<Burrito> but wait
<anubis> and why is xmms able to access the hardware perfectly?
<anubis> via chipset
<othernoob> Ed_Gein: vlc plays dvds nicely
<djp> is it adviseable to have dma enabled for a cd-r/rw drive?
<anubis> vlc is great
<Ed_Gein> djp: Yes
<anubis> so is ogle
<HiddenWolf> crashd, I need acces to X for that user, do I have to log out my main user then?
<othernoob> djp: yes
<crashd> HiddenWolf: yeah
<crashd> or
<crashd> at least open another xserver
<[2] BoxingFiend> ed_: i saw a progressive scan dvd player that do mp3, vcd, divx for about $80 at bestbuy a while back
<djp> thanks Ed_Gain and othernoob
<othernoob> yw
<HiddenWolf> crashd, how do I do that?
<Burrito> robtylor_: this is what it said:
<Burrito> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Burrito> robtylor_: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<crashd> HiddenWolf: im not sure, im not an x user ;) check the ubuntu docs, but i think it's alt-f something
<anubis> everybody with problems and no answers?
<djp> how do i check if dma is enabled on my cd-r/rw? also how do i enable it if i need to?
<robtaylor_> Burrito: i'm not going to help you build stuff thats installable from the archive
<codecaine> hey all
<othernoob> djp: sudo hdparm -v /dev/hdX ..X being c for example if your cddrive is hdc
<Burrito> why?
<codecaine> how do i get firefox and openoffice prelinked, when i run prelink it says "could not find one of the dependencies"
<othernoob> djp: to enable sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX  and edit hdparm.conf ..
<BorisH> I do have to use de development branch of sane-backends to get my scanner working - what is the proper way to do this in ubuntu?
<sebastian> How do I link a dir? I want /mnt/hdb/games to point to /mnt/hdb8/games.
<djp> cheers othernoob
<othernoob> djp: http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<sJaM> I thought you coudln't make ubuntuguide links
<othernoob> sJaM i don't really care ;)
<Mobius> why can't you make ubuntuguide links?
<sJaM> I do
<othernoob> there is nothing wrong with the guide
<sJaM> if you know what you are doing
<othernoob> the wiki isn't better
<Bubbling_Zombie> the wiki has some explenations on what you're doing
<sJaM> yes it is
<Bubbling_Zombie> that can't be said of the ubuntuguide
<codecaine> anyone know why prelink doesnt work on firefox or openoffice?
<othernoob> all the wiki has is some pictures..
<Schonhose> I'm still having troubles printing between from one Ubuntu machine to another with a printer installed....
<othernoob> but it's basically the same "do that if you want that"
<sJaM> not entirely
<Bubbling_Zombie> bbiab
<sJaM> ubuntuguide only gives 1 possibilty
<othernoob> if one really wants to learn one won't rely on neither the guide nor the wiki..
<ctp6360> yeah they will rely on trial and error
<djp> even better othernoob thanks so much...
<zenwhen> othernoob, does one "learn" by hitting random keys until something happens?
<ctp6360> rm -rf /
<ctp6360> oh yes so that command removes all my files
<othernoob> zenwhen, yes.
<ctp6360> GOOD FIND
<zenwhen> othernoob, thats silly
<othernoob> ctp6360: no it'll only remove your / ..not all files
<sJaM> ctp6360, you have iit wron
<sJaM> sudo rm -rf /
<ctp6360> yeah i don't use sudo i don't like it
<hybrid_goth> well yall i am out for a while
<othernoob> if you really want to fuck the system, then sudo rm -rf * ...heh
<sebastian> is it possible to mount one partition on two places?
<sJaM> why do you want that sebastian
<sJaM> you could make a symbolic link
<othernoob> zenwhen it's not silly.
<othernoob> zenwhen. the wiki mostly gives graphical solutions..instead of cli solutions.
<Schonhose> [2] BoxingFiend, are you still here?
<klaym> hey people give me an advice for a good little game to get from apt
<othernoob> minesweeper
<klaym> well that's simple
<othernoob> beneath a steel sky
<sebastian>  sJaM I accidently put the wrong path into the ut2004 installer. So I'm trying to trick it inot believing it put files into /mnt/hdb/games/ut2004 while it really put them intoi /mnt/hdb8/games/ut2004
* sebastian wishes that Linux would use partition letters instead, much easier/
<to|m> is there a metapackage to compile sourcefiles?
<zenwhen> othernoob, if guides arent provided for users to obtain to basic functionalities that are not included with ubuntu, users will give up.
<zenwhen> I learned on Slackware.
<zenwhen> Most people dont have the guts to jump head first into the cli.
<zenwhen> Or the time.
<othernoob> zenwhen: uhm, so what's wrong with the ubuntuguide then? it's basic functionalities
<zenwhen> Nothings wrong with either of the resources.
<sebastian> No one knows?
<zenwhen> they offer different paths to a lot of the same goals.
<bof> hi
<othernoob> zenwhen: so what was your initial point of addressing me again?
<zenwhen> <othernoob> if one really wants to learn one won't rely on neither the guide nor the wiki..
<zenwhen> that statement
<othernoob> exactly.
<Liudy> Hi,all
<Liudy> I want to update my firefox to 1.0.4
<zenwhen> So you expect people top type random commands into the cli until something happens?
<^thehatsrule^> Liudy: theres 1.0.5
<othernoob> no, ever heard of books? ;)
<zenwhen> It would take years to learn anything without guidance.
<Liudy> apt-cache show firefox tell me the version it find is Version: 1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5
<Liudy> But after i use apt-get upgrade firefox
<zenwhen> yes, the average user is going to go buy a nice big linux book
<Liudy> My firefox is still 1.0.2 without any change
<sJaM> sebastian, you can make a symbolic link from a symbolic link
<Liudy> Hi thehatsrule
<[2] BoxingFiend> i tell my friends when they first try unix to type "man a{tab}{tab}", a couple of command a day and linux is much easier for them
<othernoob> the guide at least gives some cli guidance, whereas the wiki is mostly point'n'click
<Liudy> Is there 1.0.5 for ubuntu?
<QaDeS> is there a way to re-create the gnome/kde menus?
<othernoob> zenwhen: does the average usere really want to learn? if yes, then yes, he'll buy a book
<sJaM> wiki isn't point'n click
<coenraad> how do you install tar files?
<sebastian> sJaM, HmmI just reainstalled. Easier I guess.
<sJaM> and just copy and past cli lines doesn't improme it
<Schonhose> coenraad, you need to extract them first
<sJaM> don't know
<sJaM> a 'ln -s source dest' is pretty simple
<sebastian> sJaM, Will that work for deeper paths?
<to|m> is there an option to change workspace if the mouse is at the border of the screen?
<sebastian> othernoob, Well, fo basic functionality you shouldn't have to even read the Wiki. It should Just Work.
<sJaM> what do you mean with 'deeper'
<sebastian> sJaM, I I sombolically link /somepath to /othpath will /somepath/bpath link to /othpath/bpath ?
<HiddenWolf> I'm stuck configuring mythtv, any hints?
<othernoob> sebastian: and it does. not great. but it does ;)
<sJaM> yes
<othernoob> sJaM: just look at the howto add repositories on the wiki..point'n'click
<Schonhose> Aaargh, this printing problem is driving me nuts... All those references to making a connection windows - linux whereas I'm trying to connect linux-linux.....
<sJaM> look at java
<ezsquirt> hey, does ubuntu traffic stopped ? latest issue is from feb.
<crashd> hmm
<crashd> does ubuntu livecd support usb?
<Schonhose> crashd, I believe so
<crashd> cool :}
<crashd> that's exactly what i wanted to hear my good man
<Schonhose> yeah, but do note the believe part ;)
<crashd> hehe
<crashd> ill be able to check once i find a bloody cd-r
<sebastian> Would be weird othewise..
<crashd> well, yeah
* qt2-2 plays civilization with 28 computer opponents, a human opponent, and himself.... ;)
<^DodGeR^> howdy all
<Schonhose> still no one around who can help me with my printing issues?
<slow_> hi there
<nalioth> crashd: what sort of usb device?
<crashd> mass storage
<crashd> all i need to do know is find a bloody cd-r ;\
<Schonhose> Ok, now it is official.... I hate printing devices!
<nalioth> crashd: fwiw, my firewire burner(s) work well on my iBook/ubuntu
<crashd> nalioth: hmm, thanks
<crashd> what kernel does the livecd use ?
<othernoob> sJaM: lol, the java wiki is funny.. sending people to edit the sources.list without real guidance
<westermann> hey, i have basic question. how can i filter with Synaptic? i am used to rpm (urpmi) but i cant find a real filter. if i want to install vlc and i search for it there are no matches
<slow_> crashd: i think it is 2.6.10 (the same used in the install cd)
<crashd> cool, well im sure i'll be able to bodge usb-msd support if it isnt working properly ;)
<klaym> I hate it that Linux people are so damn pacifistic. I'm looking for some mindless shooting game and I get nothing when querying for 'zombies', 'shoot-em-up' gives inter-galactic nonsense
<nalioth> westermann: search using "package names and contents" or search for "video"
<nalioth> klaym: try "abuse"
<Schonhose> nalioth, perhaps you have any knowledge on printing issues?
<crashd> klaym: or just run quake ;)
<westermann> nalioth, thakns, please wait
<klaym> nalioth: I have it. it's ok but what I'm actually looking for is something like 'Phobia' series, Tapan Kaikki or something like that
<MajorNewby> Enemy Territory, klaym
<klaym> and I'm running a P3 650mhz
<nalioth> Schonhose: sorry, many years ago i adopted the philosophy of "printers suck" and now if i need something, i email it to myself and visit my local networked office supply store
<nalioth> Schonhose: have you researched "cups"?
<othernoob> Schonhose: ever been to linuxprinting.org ?
<nalioth> klaym: am unfamiliar with those, try a search for "games" at sourceforge.net
<Kenosis> I cannot seem to get DVD playback to work correctly - I installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdnav4 and mplayer locks up before it displays anything, ogle freezes in the first few frames, and I'm wondering if I missed something to help create smooth playback?
<nalioth> Kenosis: enabled DMA?
<Kenosis> nope
<Kenosis> IS there a command to do so?
<othernoob> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX
<othernoob> X being c if your cddrive is hdc
<westermann> well, oke. this works. thanks!
<gremid> hello, is the web server  down on archive.ubuntu.com?
<kbrooks> no
<Schonhose> printing does work from desktop with atached printer. But I would like to print from the laptop by using the one on the desktop
<nalioth> gremid: it is having intermittent spasms, try again later
<nalioth> Schonhose: so you want to know how to set up a "shared printer"?
<gremid> thanks.
<Kenosis> NOPE- ogle is still freezing on first few frames...
<Kenosis> d'oh!
<Schonhose> nalioth, yeah preferable using SMB since the ADSL modem acts as a router with DCHP
<westermann> one more question: with rpm i was used to have libxyz and libxyz-dev. here i can only find libavcodec-dev nothing like libavcodec. so sould i take the dev?
<othernoob> Kenosis: you may also want to edit your hdparm.conf or your /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh to enable DMA on boot..
<Kenosis> But regardless of boot it should be enabled right now, but yet no changes to playback?
<nalioth> westermann: are your deb-src lines enabled in your sources.list?
<Kenosis> /dev/hdc:
<Kenosis>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Kenosis>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Kenosis> Are the libdvdcs and libdvdnav the only required packages?
<Kenosis> *libdvdcss
<Kenosis> ?
<sebastian> I get "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy" when trying to start ut2004.
<nalioths_dog> Kenosis: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<sebastian> What should I do to avoid that?
<slow_> seb128: esd is holding the device. try "killall esd" before running ut
<slow_> oops
<slow_> stupid auto-completition
<slow_> sebastian: esd is holding the device. try "killall esd" before running ut
<slow_> (now, there we have it)
<westermann> *confused* i dont know my root pw... i know. thats a post for the wiki quotes. but by installing ubuntu they never was a dialog for settig it
<Schonhose> nalioth, do you know a solution?
<Kenosis> libdvdread: Can't stat dvd://
<Kenosis> No such file or directory
<Kenosis> ERROR[ogle_nav] : faild to open/read the DVD
<Kenosis> main: DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<Kenosis> Wierd...
<davidf> westermann: I think there is no root password set initially
<davidf> westermann: loading a console and typing sudo passwd root will set one if you actually need to connect to the root account
<sebastian> slow_, Didn't help. :/
<nalioths_dog> westermann: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nibblesmx> i have a really big problem: yesterday i booted my computer and my esd daemon doesn't start!!! i have no sound, and no volume control icon in the system tray, can somebody help me please?
<sebastian> BRB, have to restart Linux to use my new Nvidia drivers.
<thr1ce> sebastian: no you don't
<nalioth> thr1ce: wow they're conditioned well by uncle bill, arent they?
<westermann> lol, i can start a root terminal but cant make su in the terminal... strange
<_dylan> hi everyone.
<thr1ce> nalioth: =] 
<_dylan> how do i completely remove gnome if i want to only use KDE?
<westermann> davidf, thx
<nalioth> westermann: stick with "sudo", it's safer
<slow_> nibblesmx: if you try to run "esd" on a terminal, it works?
<nibblesmx> yes, but only if i run it as root
<nalioth> _dylan: do you have storage space issues?
<_dylan> nalioth, no but i like KDE much better
<_dylan> dont need toe gnome programs
<_dylan> the, not toe
<nibblesmx> slow_, and still i cant change the volume, it says that it cant find any devices for it
<slow_> nibblesmx: weird. i was checking for permissions here, but it looks like things are working even without "everyone can do anything here" :)
<sebastian> Why does xchat spend lots of time " Looking up irc.freenode.net"
<slow_> sebastian: dns solving
<nalioth> _dylan: then dont use gnome
<slow_> sebastian: maybe the dns you are using is a little bit slow...
<_dylan> is there a way i can remove gnome tho?
<sebastian> slow_, I don't have this problem in Windows.
<_scott> Hello everyone!
<slow_> _dylan: yes, but it requires a little bit of work
<sebastian> I get no sound in ut2004 what to do about that?
<nibblesmx> slow_, when i run "esd" as a normal user i get this: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<thr1ce> backup home, then reinstall with kubuntu might be easier
<slow_> _dylan: you need to hunt them down on synaptic (for example) and remove them
<_dylan> right
<thr1ce> sebastian: try killall esd && ut2k4
<slow_> _dylan: probably removing "glib" and "gtk" would remove most of packages
<_dylan> u talking to me, sebastian?
<_dylan> killall thing works
<_dylan> ?
<slow_> _dylan: oh, and gstreamer
<nalioth> _dylan: ubuntu requires some gnome things to be there for use, i'd just leave it and not use it
<sebastian> "esd: no process killed"
<thr1ce> ok; when you run ut2k4 from a terminal, then quit; does it complain about perm issues with sound?
<sebastian> _dylan, You can use gnome programs in kde anyway.
<_dylan> darn i just removed nautilus...should i reinstall using kubuntu as default? ow do i do that?
<slow_> nibblesmx: hm... that's new for me...
<nalioth> _dylan: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed/
<_dylan> yes, nalioth
<sebastian> thr1ce, "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy"
<bols> I added the extra repositories but when I try to install sun-j2re1.5, it says that this pkg doesn't exist... what can I do, plz?
<nalioth> _dylan: and are you removing things from within kde?
<thr1ce> killall esd didn't do it ?
<thr1ce> are you running xmms or something?
<sebastian> Nope.
<_dylan> yes
<_dylan> but im thinkin i should just reinstall usin kde as default...but how?
<thr1ce> _dylan: download the kubuntu ISO
<nickrud> sebastian, try running lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<sebastian> _dylan, A better idea would be to have both installed.
<nalioth> _dylan: the "default" is what you choose in the login window under "sessions"
<nalioth> _dylan: yes i agree, leave gnome alone
<sebastian> nickrud, Nothing
<_dylan> right but is there a way that i can install only kubuntu on new, fresh install of linux>
<nalioth> _dylan: and logout and login, and choose to make kde your default session
<thr1ce> _dylan: yes; again, download the kubuntu iso
<Di42lo> can i connect using DSL USB Modem with ppp to the internet with ubuntu ?
<slow_> sebastian: it looks like permissions, then.
<sebastian> Or go System tools>New Login
<_dylan> but in the long run, is gnome faster?
<thr1ce> hm...
<sebastian> slow_, I have to run as root?
<thr1ce> sudo chmod 660 /dev/sound/dsp
<thr1ce> no
<leroj> gnome is cooler
<thr1ce> wait
<thr1ce> ls -l /dev/sound/dsp
<slow_> sebastian: try 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/dsp' before running ut
<_dylan> but kde looks like ... mac
<thr1ce> no
<thr1ce> don't 777
<_dylan> which is cool enough
<slow_> thr1ce: just for testing. :)
* sebastian likes 777
<thr1ce> sebastian: ls -l /dev/sound/dsp
<refuze2looze> anybody know why K3B is burning bad audio discs?
<slow_> thr1ce: udev should return to normal permissions after reboot, anyway
<sebastian> No such file or directory
<nalioth> _dylan: huh? kde leans more towards windows in its default layout
<thr1ce> sebastian: huh?  try /dev/dsp
<_dylan> the icons are nicer in kde
<_dylan> kubuntu, i mean
<sebastian> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-07-17 12:11 /dev/dsp
<thr1ce> sebastian: hm...try chmod 660 /dev/dsp
<thr1ce> sudo*
<davidf> sebastian: try sudo addusers [username]  audio
<davidf> erm, adduser
<_dylan> but my question is, which is faster? KDE or GNOME?
<thr1ce> _dylan: what drivers better, ford or chevy?
<_dylan> i dont know
<othernoob> xfce :p
<_dylan> i dont drive
<thr1ce> lol
<nickrud> heh
<thoreauputic> _dylan: why not try both and see whish works better for you?
<thoreauputic> *which
<sebastian> Still no sound
<westermann> welll, thank you. i will now use ubuntu on my laptop - nice OS
<nickrud> sebastian, if you did the adduser, you need to log out and back in for it to take effect
<sebastian> I get "WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!" in the console, thathave anything to do with it?
<sebastian> nickrud, I was allready added
<sebastian> How do I test if audio works at all?
<thr1ce> sebastian: did you try chmod 660 /dev/dsp ?
<sebastian> thr1ce, Yes I've done that
<thoreauputic> sebastian: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<nalioth> _dylan: if you are after speed, there are xfce4, enlightenment, fluxbox and many other DMs
<sebastian> thoreauputic, lol
<HappyFool> and the console. super speedy.
<nickrud> sebastian, system-pref-multimedia systems
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: chmod 660 on  a device is a Bad Move (tm)
<thr1ce> thoreauputic: not at all
<thr1ce> 660 should work fine
<sebastian> bash: system-pref-multimedia: command not found
<nickrud> sebastian, from the menu :)
<yuki> hi!
<davidf> sebastian: have you put yourself in group audio?
<westermann> cu
<yuki> what was the program to choose, download and install gnome themes ?
<sebastian> I found the problem...
<sebastian> yuki, Firefox?
<sebastian> It thought I wanted to use my internal sound card.
<yuki> sebastian, nah, it was a gui program that downloaded previews for the themes and installed them automatically
<erirlar> is there a way to get QT apps to use a GTK theme?
<sebastian> How do I change the sound card then?
<tanki> erirlar, no -- different widgets
<slow_> yuki: GNOME Art? (http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=889)
<tanki> erirlar, alternatively you could create a qt theme using the properties from the particular gtk theme you like
<sebastian> Is it possible to change the default sound card?
<slow_> sebastian: the only way I know is hacking .alsa.ctl (or something like that) in your $HOME
<slow_> sebastian: never tried, though
<erirlar> tanki: well the thing is just i dont want to install kde but i have to use skype, looks like this is going to be a tuffy
<adwait> can somebody please help me with setting a cron job? how do i do that?
<sebastian> WTH? There have to be a proper way?
<slow_> sebastian: last time I tried, it won and I left the non-onboard card on :)
<tanki> erirlar, well kde uses qt but i dont think you need kde to install a qt theme
<plb> hey guys anyone wanna tell me what you think of this metacity theme I've been working on called ubuntu sticks...not done but heres a preview http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/28327/screenshot-28327.jpg
<slow_> (oops, other way around)
<erirlar> tanki: hmmm, i don't think so ither, lets try
<crashd> plb: that's a nice theme dude
<nickrud> sebastian, you can add the kernel module for the onboard sound to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<adwait> can somebody please help me with setting a cron job? how do i do that?
<plb> crashd: thanks
<crashd> bit girly for me, but meh ;)
<sebastian> nickrud, But I can't switch between them like in Windows?
<plb> crashd: ah the wallpaper? heh =P
<crashd> and the loveheart icon for your $home ;)
<yuki> slow_, that was it! thanks a lot :)
<adwait> can somebody please help me with setting a cron job? how do i do that?
<adwait> :(
<plb> crashd: hehe
<sebastian> plb, A bit too brown to me.
<nickrud> sebastian, yes, there are instructions for controlling card selection on alsa-project.org
<slow_> adwait: sure
<slow_> adwait: that's what I do:
<nickrud> sebastian, it's been a couple of years since I did that, so my memory is too fuzzy to help much more on that ;)
<slow_> adwait: I usually create a .crontab on my home, add the command on the time and then 'crontrab .crontab'
<slow_> adwait: there is also a 'crontab -e' to edit the crontab, but I don't use it
<thr1ce> plb: having trouble connecting
<thr1ce> plb: ah, there it goes
<plb> sebastian: whats to brown exactly?
<plb> I'm just doing the window border
<plb> metacity
<plb> its not done either =P
<bluefoxicy> what a dilema
<bluefoxicy> X is broken in breezy
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: see that topic when you entered?
<bluefoxicy> however, I need kernel 2.6.12 (2.6.10 freezes a lot)
<bluefoxicy> installing 2.6.12 from breezy gets a newer glibc
<thr1ce> compile it yourself
<bluefoxicy> and then hoary can't install ubuntu-desktop
<bluefoxicy> thr1ce,  heh.
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: ?
<thr1ce> seriously...compile a kernel yourself...
<bluefoxicy> thr1ce,  have you ever used windows ME?
<thr1ce> install hoary, install gcc, compile a kernel, reboot
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu crashes like that
<bluefoxicy> every hour or 2.
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: i honestly doubt it's the kernel; what errors have you found in your xorg log ?
<thr1ce> i'm sure you've checked...
<bluefoxicy> updating the kernel fixed it, but . . even on my amd64, compiling a stock ubuntu kernel takes ~1.5 hours
<bluefoxicy> thr1ce,  no errors in xorg.log
<thr1ce> no, compiling a vanilla kernel takes less than 10 minutes
<sebastian> I have no ~/.asoundrc
<bluefoxicy> playing music one minute, system freeze the next, alt+prtscrn+O doesn't turn the machine off
<bluefoxicy> upgrade kernel, problem solved.
<nickrud> sebastian, you create it from scratch
<bluefoxicy> Switch back to old kernel, problem relived
<bluefoxicy> thr1ce,  compiling a kernel I bother to take half an hour to manually select what does and doesn't go into takes 10 minutes
* bluefoxicy lazy
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: no, you said "compiling" takes 1.5 hours =P
<thr1ce> maybe use the .config from hoary, and change it around a little ?
<bluefoxicy> beh
* bluefoxicy reinstall again
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: just an option; otherwise, you're going to have to find errors
<bluefoxicy> also there's no irssi
<bluefoxicy> hence no IRC
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: or, download one of the breezy colony discs
<bluefoxicy> thr1ce,  I got the colony 2 livech
<thr1ce> does that work?
<bluefoxicy> it failed to boot
<bluefoxicy> one of the init scripts hickups
<thr1ce> hm...strange
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: do you have strange hardware or something?  the stock hoary kernel should not fail...
<thr1ce> nalioth: just a .config from a 2.6 series
<sebastian> Ok, now it works except in ut2004. Doesn't ut04 use alsa?
<nalioth> i'm wondering about the handy (i believe debian) tool that takes you step by step
<thr1ce> nalioth: ooh, dunno; make menuconfig =] 
<bluefoxicy> thr1ce,  Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M motherboard, athlon 64 1800+ newcastle, 1 gig memory, Maxtor SATA drive, SB Audigy Emu10k1 based sound card
<thoreauputic> sebastian: try `killall esd ` before running ut
<thr1ce> remember i was raised on slackware =O
* bluefoxicy gentoo
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: are you trying hoary 64 bit?
<bluefoxicy> 32 bit
<thr1ce> maybe 64 bit will help?
<bluefoxicy> I need openoffice 2
<nickrud> sebastian, now that you've messed around with asoundrc, try doing the dmix stuff on the alsa site.
<bluefoxicy> OOo2 isn't on Hoary64 or Breezy64
<thr1ce> bluefoxicy: well, THAT you can get and install yourself
<Cappo> hellow, i have a question, i installed ubuntu hoary on my laptop and i always used the touchpad as my mouse, but now i wanted to work with a ps2 mouse, so i inserted my mouse, i though i reboot the system and it will work, but when the ps2 mouse is inserted the machine hangs at starting hotplug subsystem; so my question is how do i configure the ps2 mouse ?
<thr1ce> Cappo: set it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebastian> Is it possible to enable dns cacheing?
<sebastian> nickrud, what is that?
<Cappo> ok i"ll open that file and have alook, new to this so probably will have a question what i have to set exactly :)
<nickrud> sebastian, a method of letting your sound card accept streams from more than one source
<thr1ce> Cappo: there is a mouse section, just change to PS/2
<nickrud> sebastian, like, esd and ut2004 simultaneously
<Cappo> ah ok :)
<Cappo> thanx
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Cappo> now there is standing lmPS/2 as protocol , thats the mousepad then probably ?
<Cappo> the touchpad i mean
<blacksky> I've got an amd64 system, but I think I need to have the i386 version of cups installed to use my printer drivers. Does anyone know how to do this?
<thoreauputic> Cappo: if you plugged it in via a ps/2 to USB adapter it would probably Just Work (mine does anyway)
<chrissturm> what is a good cd ripper for gnome? sound juicer doesnt work here...
<nalioth> chrissturm: grip
<nickrud> I use grip for ripping
<chrissturm> thx
<nalioth> chrissturm: make sure ya got all yer libs installed, ogg, mp3, flac, whatever you want to rip into
<Cappo> i was wondering if i could let the touchpad and ps2 work simultaniously
<nalioth> Cappo: my ibook touchpad and usb mouse DO work simultaneously
<to|m> hmm, my printer doesn't print, but cubs log is ok and printe works in win, parport does work also, because cat xxx > /dev/lp0 blinks printers DATA light
<to|m> any idea?
<Cappo> is it normal that i cant edit my xorg.conf :s ?
<Bubbling_Zombie>  are you using sudo?
<Cappo> hm nope, how do i  open the file using that ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cappo> thanx
<Bubbling_Zombie> (on the commandline/terminal)
<thr1ce> nalioth: is breezy going to be gcc4?
<chrissturm> thr1ce: yep
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: I believe so, yes
<sebastian> nickrud, Didn't get it to work, not that important though, I still have Windows on this box.
<kbrooks> yes
<thr1ce> how soon does ubuntu put out RC's ?
<chrissturm> thr1ce, you can always install it through its whole devel cycle
<thr1ce> chrissturm: not with an ATI card unfortunately
<traveller> i have some problem with my wifi. everything seems to be ok but i'm not connecting
<chrissturm> thr1ce: i have an ati 9600
<thr1ce> and you have 3d accel with breezy ?
<Cappo> ok so i edited the xorg.conf succesfully do i have to reboot the systm now or do i have to do something else to let the PS2 mouse work ?
<thr1ce> Cappo: nope; just have you restart X
<Bubbling_Zombie> Cappo : ctrl + alt + backspace (restarts gdm)
<Bubbling_Zombie> beware, this resets all your stuff on your desktop
<chrissturm> thr1ce: the ati driver has issues with the 2.6.12 kernel. you can use breezy with 2.6.10 if you need hw accel
<Bubbling_Zombie> so be sure to save any open docs & stuff like that
<Cappo> thx
<chrissturm> thr1ce: but now is not a good time, X is quite broken, better wait some time
<thr1ce> chrissturm: yes, that's what I was referring to
<thr1ce> chrissturm: that's why I was wondering abotu RC's
<thr1ce> i figure they are probably stable enough
<nickrud> sebastian  back. satan ;)
<^DodGeR^> traveller, is your toute set ptoeprly to the wifi gateway ? can u ping the wifi gate ?
<^DodGeR^> toute = route
<chrissturm> thr1ce: subscribe to breezy-changes. as soon as linux-restricted-modules appears for the 2.6.12 kernel 3d accel with ati should work
<^DodGeR^> daing , xcuse my spelling , jeez
<thr1ce> chrissturm: no, it won't; ati drivers won't compile on 2.6.12 without lots of patching
<chrissturm> thr1ce: thats why theres no linux-restricted-modules for breezy :)
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: it was set correctly, could the encryption mode affect it?
<Cappo> hmm still something wrong, mouse stil does not work :s
<chrissturm> thr1ce: and as soon as that package builds, its a sign that the issues are resolved
<^DodGeR^> yeah it could
<^DodGeR^> u using wep ? is your essid set correctly ?
<thr1ce> chrissturm: ATI hasn't even ressolved the issues, I doubt ubuntu will try
<^DodGeR^> right key for right essid
<chrissturm> thr1ce: right. i got it to compile, but it didnt run
<plb> If anyone wants to test my metacity theme out I put it on gnome-look http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26558
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: essid and key all correct, still no connection
<othernoob> can the mozilla-firefox plugin be used for opera as well or is there an extra plugin for opera?
<^DodGeR^> traveller, open a terminal , 'iwlist ra0 scan' (if your interface is ra0, could be wlan0 or some such - if the access point max addess dont show up u dont have connection
<othernoob> i meant mplayer-firefox...
<othernoob> damn you freud and your slip
<Bubbling_Zombie> plb, looks nice. But the buttons look "drawed", while the other bordersare very straight
<xry> why can't i make java work?
<^DodGeR^> scan for it , make sure its there , then maybe just restart the interface , 'ifconfig ra0 down' 'ifconfig ra0 up' , and then check your 'route'
<xry> i installed the java package
<xry> but still, firefox or mozilla won't show Jaba
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: there's an AP
<xry> *Java
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: ok
<sJaM> it is quite easy
<sJaM> how did you install java xry
<othernoob> xry set firefox to the proper path for java?
<xry> othernoob: what do you mean?
<knowledge_> Ok guys another problem...I patched my kernel yesterday and now my wifi card wont work...and I have to keep typing in "sudo modprobe i8k" in order to get my fans working
<knowledge_> any ideas?
<^DodGeR^> traveller, if the AP is there and the mac address is visible , youre connected to it (then its just config u need to sort out)
<Belutz> anybody, what should i do when the unmount of CD is failed, i can't get the CD out from my CD Drive?
<^DodGeR^> traveller, make sure u got the right gateway set , type 'route' the route with the UG should be the one to your gateway
<othernoob> eh, just go to options and mark java xry.. i was thinking of konqueror..or listen to sJaM :p
<sJaM> find /usr/lib -iname '*libjavaplugin*'
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: gateway, dns, anything that i can think of is correct
<sebastian> I'm starting to getting tired of this. I think I'lll give up.
<sJaM> should give you a set of options
<traveller> erm...there's one thing though, i have a g card, the network is b, do i need to explicitly specify something?
<thr1ce> Belutz: eject /dev/cdrom
<sJaM> then use the one in the ns directory
<othernoob> sJaM do you know if there is an mplayer plugin for opera or if the mplayer plugin for firefox can be used for opera as well?
<sJaM> opera can use mplayer plugins as I remember
<Cappo> so i rebooted my machine with the ps2 mouse inserted and now it does work, the touchpad doesn work anymore though
<othernoob> sJaM would you happen to know how?
<nickrud> sebastian, I just remembered: you need to move the stuff in ~/.asoundrc to /etc/asound.conf
<sJaM> and make a symbolic link to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<^DodGeR^> last chance is to restart it completely then traveller , /etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart or some such i think
<sJaM> hmm
<sJaM> I have opera
<xry> sjam
<xry> wait
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: ok i'll try that
<nickrud> sebastian, if .asoundrc exists, it overrides asound.conf
<sebastian> nickrud, I think the problem is that UT04 uses OSS.
<xry> you write to fast :)
<xry> now i entered the iname command
<^DodGeR^> i also found i had issues sometimes when other interfaces were up , i have 3 NIC's and a wifi NIC , i once had to bring them all down then bring up only the wifi
<xry> i got lots of hits
<Cappo> got another question everytime i logon i get the errermsgbox saying missing command to run and networkconfiguration pops up, an id how i can fix this problem ?
<xry> and now?
<sJaM> hmm
<sJaM> paste it to
<sJaM> to a pastebin
<sJaM> and give me the link
<nickrud> sebastian, yes, the dmix allows alsa's oss emulation mix more than one sound stream
<knowledge_> anyone have any ideas on my problem?
<sJaM> paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<^DodGeR^> traveller, did u compile driver for the wifi nic yourself ? ie ure loading a module for it manually ? maybe unload it and re modprobe it then reconfigure
<^DodGeR^> last chance it to remve the 'connection' alltogether , and readd it from scratch
<sebastian> nickrud, The dmix thingy broke stuff for me. :/
<^DodGeR^> bbs , pizza is here , good luck traveller
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: it's the original driver
<traveller> i didn't compile it
<traveller> yeah i could use some time to do the things you suggested
<nalioth> nickrud: y'all ready for this hurricane to hit freeport and visit the alamo?
<xry> sjam: http://pastebin.ca/17917
<nickrud> nalioth, yes, I still haven't gotten there on my own
<sJaM> othernoob, the plugin directory of opera is in /usr/lib/opera/plugin
<sJaM> you tried to just make a symbolic link
<nalioth> nickrud: stand outside with a big umbrella in a couple days, you'll see the countryside
<sebastian> I just want my ut04 to work. :(
<QaDeS> the nvidia driver doesn't seem to work on my machines...
<sJaM> xry, it seems that firefox already has a java plugin
<thoreauputic> sebastian: did you try the "killall esd" I suggested ?
<sJaM> did you try to restart your browser
<nickrud> sebastian, the hack is to just killall esd, and run ut.
<xry> yes
<sJaM> ok
<sJaM> did you installed java twice ?
<sJaM> at 2 different ways
<xry> hm?
<xry> i've installed java in one million ways
<sebastian> thoreauputic, nickrud The problem is that ut use the wrong card even though I've set alsa to use the right card.
<drayen> trying to follow the wiki page on building new java versions, but cant get past the "No matching plugin was found." problem - useing amd64... any ideas?
<Belutz> thr1ce: i got this error when eject /dev/cdrom : eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<thr1ce> what is your cd device?
<Belutz> /dev/cdrom
<sJaM> could you do a:
<sJaM> ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<sJaM> to check if the symbolic link matches ?
<sebastian> Hmm, I just had an idea, I could make an automatic ntfs drive mounter, the only problem is that my patience with Ubuntu is starting to run out.
<Cappo> got another question everytime i logon i get the errermsgbox saying missing command to run and networkconfiguration pops up, an id how i can fix this problem ?
<sJaM> if it is red with a black background it is invalid
<thoreauputic> Belutz: try using sudo eject ; if that doesn't work try sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject
<drayen> sJaM was that directed at me?
<dusselmann> does anyone wants to play freeciv?
<thoreauputic> Belutz: that last command sets eject suid root
<sJaM> no to xry
<drayen> :)
<Belutz> thoreauputic: sudo eject works... thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Belutz: no worries :)
<sebastian> I've spent all day getting Linux to work. I guess I should just give it up and go back to Windows where things work. *is still impressed by the patience full time Linux users must have*
<kbrooks> no.
<kbrooks> sebastian, no
<xry> sJaM: http://pastebin.ca/17918
<kbrooks> sebastian, you could search the wiki
<thr1ce> sebastian: lol, it's simple
<thr1ce> sebastian: either something is using your sound, your permissions are off, or it's not looking in the right spot
<drayen> anyone else manage to install java on amd64? care to give me a few pointers ?
<thr1ce> have you tested that it works with somethign else, like a media player?
<sJaM> you tried to install backports java xry ?
<mattyJ> anyone here use monodevelop? i cant get it to work, not sure if it requires some setting up first, the build and run buttons dont work
<sebastian> thr1ce, It works, but with the wrong sound card.
<sJaM> well was it in red with a black background ?
<xry> yes
<sJaM> ok
<sJaM> do
<sJaM> sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<sJaM> and then a
<other|study> drayen: java hasn't been completely ported to amd64 yet.
<sebastian> It's be easier if the dns lookup wasn't screwed. :/
<other|study> drayen: you can install it but you won't have the plugin and the webstart
<sJaM> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Mafi> is there a ubuntu update for firefox 1.0.5?
<Mafi> because I can't find it
<drayen> other|study, im not worried about the plugin and webstart at the moment... just wnat to get java apps running
<bols> Mafi, no.. if you want it you have to compile it from the sources or build yourself a .deb package
<xry> sJaM: done
<Mafi> bols, thanks
<sJaM> restart ff
<sJaM> and it should work
<sebastian> Ah well, back to Windows it is. Goodbye and thanks for all the help!
<knowledge_> does anyone know why that happened?
<sJaM> the symbolic link you removed with the first command
<sJaM> was probably from a different java install
<sJaM> which wasn't removed
<drayen> other|study, im trying to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions as a tut - but hit a road block when make-jpkg'ing
<sJaM> when you removed the package
<Mafi> another question. are the repositories from ubuntu guide good? because I use them with a little personal mod, by removing the us. prefix from the adresses because it was getting me broken libraries. can anyone suggest me a better resositories list?
<sJaM> does it work xry  ?
<nalioth> Mafi: the US repos are the only ones having the transmisstion problem
<NoHope> hi all
<other|study> drayen: well i'd advise to use the instructions from sun then ..or synaptic if available for amd64
<Belutz> what should i install for playing DVD movies?
<Mafi> nalioth, so using archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu solves the problem. is there a better list that the one from ubuntu guide?
<Belutz> !dvd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Belutz
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<drayen> Belutz, i like useing VLC
<thoron> How can I work with this? http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/CACertInclusion
<other|study> Belutz: libdvdcss2 and vlc should be enough iirc
<Belutz> ok, i'll try it
<nickrud> drayen, try that ubuntu page, it was updated recently
<Mafi> can someone suggest me a good repositories list?
<nalioth> Mafi: if you use backports, extras or marillat regularly, it is just a matter of time b4 your system grinds to a halt
<nalioths_dog> Mafi: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Mafi> nalioth, why's that?
<to|m> what is the nme of the /etc/cups/*.conf ?
<slave> hello all !
<kbrooks> !BACKPORTS
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports for day to day usage!
<slave> what version is stable for 64 bit ?
<rg58sma> hiii
<other|study> slave: hoary?
<Gnobody> Hoary
<rg58sma> someone have idea how to change the subtitle font to srt in terminal
<kbrooks> ubotu, !backports =~ s/
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nalioth> Mafi: because of version discrpancys in the different pkg requirements
<kbrooks> er
<slave> 5.4 ?
<Gnobody> backports are stable enough
<kbrooks> ubotu, !backports =~ s/day to day usage!/regularly!/
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called '!backports', kbrooks
<Gnobody> thats like saying debian etch != stable
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports =~ s/day to day usage!/regularly!/
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<slave> IS THERE A ENTERPRISE VERSION FOR UBUNTU ?
<sJaM> Package Testers
<sJaM> Ubuntu Backports is a community driven project. Most importantly, I need YOU to help me test packages, and provide feedback. Newly compiled packages are in -staging trees (i.e. warty-backports-staging, etc). These are directly uploaded by me after compile, so I cannot guarantee their stability. Speaking from experience, 99% of the backports I've uploaded to staging get directly marked stable without changes, so I'm pretty good at stability!
<sJaM> But, BIG FAT WARNING: The staging area should be treated like Debian experimental -- it's NOT tested, NOT guaranteed in any way, shape or form to be stable!
<kbrooks> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports for regularly!
<Gnobody> there will be 6.04
<Belutz> other|study: i can't find libdvdcss2 ?
<nalioth> Mafi: if you use those 'unofficial" repos regulary, your system will have too many interconnected unofficial pkgs to downgrade cleanly, and at some point you'll not be able to upgrade either
<Gnobody> will be the enterprise ver
<poningru> can someone check a page for me?
<rg58sma> eyyy someone have idea how to change the subtitle font to srt in terminal
<Will_> Gnobody: Stop saying my name!
<Will_> I was asleep
<poningru> wikipedia.org?
<sJaM> from the backports.ubuntuforums.org
<Mafi> nalioth, so what sould I not use?
<Gnobody> sorry Will_
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports =~ s/for regularly!/regularly!/
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<kbrooks> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports regularly!
<kbrooks> nalioth, thanks for that correction.
<other|study> Belutz: then get new repositories..not sure in which one it is
<Will_> *giggle* Don't be
<nalioth> Mafi: i think you should comment out (or uncheck in synaptic) hoary-backports, hoary-extras (and at a minimum, uncheck/comment out marillat <it has gotten way behind re ubuntu>)
<kbrooks> nalioth, whats with marillat anyways
<knowledge_> can someone please help me get my wifi working?
<nickrud> Belutz, what they mean is check backports, get libdvdcss, then uncheck it. That qualifies as 'not regularly' :)
<nebular> how do I reconfigure my x configuration? I just installed hoary and my x server can't go up to my maximum resolution (and is there any special way to get the nvidia packages working, or do they go fine right out of apt?)
<to|m> what is the nme of your the /etc/cups/*.conf  file?
<sJaM> there are multipls
<other|study> kbrooks: marillat=debian=different from hoary
<nalioth> nebular: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ep> where are the forums?
<to|m> is it cups.conf or cupsd.conf?
<Mafi> nalioth, are the repositories from ubuntu guide safe enougth?
<slave> Thanks all u folks so much for the advices, I will try out now, CHOW !
<^DodGeR^> traveller, any luck ?
<nalioth> Mafi: i dont recommend the ubuntuguide at all, i suggest wiki.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com/newusersguide  (may be singular "user"  <<<)
<djp> can anyone tell me why at boot time i receive the following message... *Setting disc parameters... /dev/hdc: No such file or directory
<Mafi> nalioth, I get your point now
<fedetxf> hi, people, i just installed hoary and my serial mouse is not working. i managed to amke it work in fedore core 4 using inputattach and mouseocnfig, but those tools are not in ubuntu. what can i do?
<djp> should i worry about it or just ignore it?
<nickrud> djp, does that happen before or after hotplug?
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, george?
<djp> before hotplug, nickrud
<knowledge_> ok...I recompiled my kernel yesterday with a patch...and now my wifi won't work, it's rocognised, but htere's no driver
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, did we help you install ubuntu?
<searcher`> djp: don't worry about that, i have the same message
<tiefox> there is an ubuntu firefox 1.0.5 package ?
<nickrud> djp, then don't worry about it
<kbrooks> tiefox, no, but
<searcher`> i *think* it's related to hdparm trying to set the disc param for hdc
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<djp> searcher`: ok. do you know why?
<to|m> has anyone a parport printer? could u say me pls what is in ur /etc/cups/printers.conf at DeviceURI parallel:/dev/lp0 ...is it right?
<shakuhashi> anyone knows an ubuntu customization with LTSP installed?
<djp> thanks nickrud
<searcher`> djp: you can check if /dev/hdc is oke using hdparm /dev/hdc
<kbrooks> tiefox, where 1.0.4 is replaced with 1.0.5
<searcher`> DMA etc should be enabled
<Belutz> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org; also, Do not use the backports regularly!
<other|study> djp because hdparm is only for the harddrives on ubuntu iirc
<searcher`> other|study: works on cdrom as well
<searcher`> except for the -m setting
<kbrooks> ubotu, !backports =~ s/; also,/./
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called '!backports', kbrooks
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports =~ s/; also,/./
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<djp> it may have only started since i enabled dma, but i'm not sure...
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org. Do not use the backports regularly!
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: AFAIK there's been no recent security updates on Ubuntu's firefox, so setting 1.0.5 in about:config is probably premature
<searcher`> dma, unmask intr and read-ahead are all configurable (at least, at the 8 pc's i've tried it)
<funkyHat> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net, recomended, or not?
<djp> on the /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd devices
<other|study> searcher`: on some systems..yes..but the hdparm.conf on ubuntu is only for the harddrives
<to|m> hmm, I think I found a, eror in printers config if u have a parport printer
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: no luck at all
<erirlar> how do i remove esd and reconfigure alsa again?
<searcher`> other|study: actually, i use that to set hdc and hdd
<searcher`> you have to add a new section for those respectively
<thoreauputic> other|study: erm.. hdparm.conf works fine for CD or DVD as well
<nickrud> djp, yes, hdparm is called before the cd is properly configured by hotplug, if I recall correctly
<to|m> could anyone hellp me verify it?
<Dr_GonZo> hello
<other|study> thoreauputic: on some systems..
<Dr_GonZo> I have a question
<searcher`> are the IDE cd drivers modules or built into the kernel
<nickrud> modules
<funkyHat> Dr_GonZo, just ask :)
<searcher`> i always assumed as a module
<Dr_GonZo> how start an application at login
<searcher`> that would explain the not found message
<Dr_GonZo> for example starting amule pr azureus
<searcher`> module isn't loaded at that point in the boot
<Dr_GonZo> thx
<Dr_GonZo> :)
<Dr_GonZo> thx funkyHat
<djp> nickrud: ahh, ok. so nothing to worry about... thanks once again
<to|m> plz, add a parport printer an show me ur /etc/cubs/printers.conf  DeviceURI parallel:/dev/???
<funkyHat> Dr_GonZo, go to System > Preferences, and click on 'Sessions'
<djp> thanks for your input searcher`
<nickrud> to|m, mine is /dev/lp0
<funkyHat> Dr_GonZo,  then go to the 'Startup Programs' tab
<^DodGeR^> guess u might have to remove and readd traveller :(
<nalioth> Dr_GonZo: system > preferences > sessions (look for the startup tab)
<traveller> erm...remove and re-add?
<Dr_GonZo> thx
<Dr_GonZo> nalioth, and funkyHat
<to|m> nickrud: hmm, ok... so my conf wasn't
<Dr_GonZo> :)
<kbrooks> ubotu, backports =~ s/Do not use the backports regularly!/Backports are not advised for regular use, mainly because you might not be able to upgrade Ubuntu./
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<Dr_GonZo> great distro ubuntu
<Dr_GonZo> :)
<nickrud> to|m, why are modifying cup's config by hand, anyway?
<to|m> nickrud: because it doesn't work with gnome frontend
<dell500> how exactly do you update the firmware for certain DVD drives in ubuntu?
<funkyHat> thanks kbrooks
<to|m> nickrud: it never did the right parport in the file I think
<kbrooks> funkyHat, for?
<nickrud> to|m, may I pm you?
<to|m> nickrud: yes
<cartman> do I need an SMP kernel to enable Hyper Threading?
<kbrooks> cartman, No.
<cartman> I added ht=on to boot commandline & sure CPU has HT but dmesg says HT is disabled
<funkyHat> kbrooks, i asked about ubuntu backports
<cartman> kbrooks: might SMP kernel disable HT?
<kbrooks> cartman, I'm not on a P4.
<nalioth> cartman: i hope not, what if you have dual-proc dual-core P4s running?
<Belutz> speaking of kernel... how do i edit the kernel?
<cartman> kbrooks: alright
<cartman> nalioth: then wonder why its disabled
<searcher`> Belutz: generally speaking, you don't
<kbrooks> Belutz, Why do you want to?
<cartman> nalioth: /proc/cpuinfo says HT extension  is there
<Belutz> kbrooks: just playing around with linux
<Kris|Sick> hello
<kbrooks> Belutz, "playing around" doesnt include kernel "editing"
<cartman> so anyone using HyperThreading here
<Belutz> kbrooks: ic
<bluefoxicy> sitchiation managed.
<Kris> my wife is having probs with her ubuntu computer today so I've got a few questions for ya ;)
<kbrooks> ask.
<searcher`> Kris: i'm working on the g/f pc, so lets hear it
<Kris> first, is there a easy to use NFS filebrowser of any sort?
<Belutz> kbrooks: is there a file who store the information about the hardware in use and the hardware setting?
<Kris> preferably gui?
<cartman> Kris: nfs:/ in konqueror
<Kris> I'm a commandline guy, I don't really touch gnome at all
<Kris> cartman she's using gnome
<kbrooks> Kris, nfs is GUI indepent
<cartman> Kris: ok
<Kris> konquerer is kde I think
<searcher`> yup
<searcher`> you can use nautilus to connect to a nfs server
<searcher`> also works for scp, ftp and some other stuff
<searcher`> if you're using hoary you can select `connect to server' from the Places menu
<A[D] minS> i want to take image ISO from CD ... how i can do it ?
<Kris> basicly the problem is nautilus isn't showing one of our ubuntu boxes in the windows workgroup but it shows up via commandline
<blueyed> I've used makejail to create chroots for my apache virtual hosts. Because this also mounts /proc there 'du' says that they use > 500MB. How can I get the real used diskspace?
<Kris> ok I'll try that searcher`
<Mafi> nalioth, can you provide me a safe good repositories list?
<searcher`> Kris: you can also mount NFS shares using /etc/fstab
<djp> ok a couple of final questions. (i'm attempting to chase up some outstanding queries that i have never got around to). after 30 mounts a test is run at boot. my last test returned a fail on my second disc drive where my /home directory is mounted. should i be worried? the other question was once (by once i m,ean literally once) i received a message when my desktop was about to appear saying "failed to initialize HAL" and just sa
<djp> t there with my background colour and... nothing. had to reboot. is this a known problem or again, should i worry?
<kbrooks> Mafi, yes. paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Quest-Master> Can someone tell me why my apps. are so slow compared to Windows? Firefox takes 3 seconds to load in Windows, 15+ in Ubuntu.. Foobar2000 takes 1 in Windows, Rhythmbox 10+.. HydraIRC loads in 2 on Windows, X-Chat more than 5 on Ubuntu.. it is the case like this for just about all of my apps.
<Quest-Master> Also
<Kris> searcher` there is no connect to server option under places
<Quest-Master> I run a prelink after every apt-get operation, so.. yeah
<searcher`> Kris: try opening a nautilus _browser_ window (so no spatial browser)
<searcher`> it should be in the file menu
* Dr_Willis never felt the need to use a stopwatch on his commands....
<Kris> ok
<traveller> does ubuntu have a firewall enable by default?
<Mafi> kbrooks, I think that's somehow everything. am i wrong?
<nalioth> Mafi: the dog just sent you one
<blueyed> traveller: no
<nalioths_dog> Mafi: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<kbrooks> nalioth, i linked him
<nalioth> traveller: read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Gnobody> Traveller: Yes
<Gnobody> most linux distros do
<Gnobody> it's called iptables
<nalioth> kbrooks: sorry, am on my scan windows every minute dance (got lots goin on)
<kbrooks> Gnobody, no
<Gnobody> ?
<searcher`> Gnobody: but it's not enabled by default
<kbrooks> it's not 'enabled'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Gnobody> ahh
<Mafi> thanks
<Gnobody> very easy to enable
<Dr_Willis> iptables is the command used to 'create' a set of firewalling rules.
<nalioth> traveller: that link will explain a bit about iptables
<kbrooks> Gnobody, uh
<kbrooks> who told you that?
<klaym> how do I take a screenshot via terminal?
<kbrooks> it's not 'very easy' to enable
<searcher`> klaym: install scrot
<Gnobody> myself, iptable rules are not hard
<klaym> searcher': or eat my scrotum
<Will_> Gah. My internets is breaking
<traveller> i saw this "ip_forward=no" in /etc/network/options, could that be preventing a connection?
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: install imagemagick ; then   import -window root screen.png
<Gnobody> firestarter is good
<klaym> or was it a joke?
<Kris> searcher` connect to server had no option for nfs server
<thoreauputic> or screenie.jpg or whatever
<searcher`> Kris: my mistake then
<Kris> and trying windows share in that dialog was unsuccessful
<^DodGeR^> by default u should be able to get 'out' no worries traveller
<klaym> searcher': sorry
<searcher`> you can add an entry for an nfs server in fstab, or maybe someone else knows another way
<searcher`> klaym: apt-get install scrot :-)
<klaym> yea ok
<sJaM> does someone know here to have a iptables script initialised by default when booting
<klaym> it's a utility?
<djp> ok a couple of final questions. (i'm attempting to chase up some outstanding queries that i have never got around to). after 30 mounts a test is run at boot. my last test returned a fail on my second disc drive where my /home directory is mounted. should i be worried? the other question was once (by once i m,ean literally once) i received a message when my desktop was about to appear saying "failed to initialize HAL" and just sa
<djp> t there with my background colour and... nothing. had to reboot. is this a known problem or again, should i worry?
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: well, this time i'm seeing the door, just can't get through it with seemingly all correct settings within my knowledge
<Quest-Master> -_-
<thoreauputic> Kris: if you've set up nfs, you just use the mount point defined in /etc/fstab to mount the share
<traveller> could it be that i need to tell my G card to use a B network specifically?
<^DodGeR^> traveller, do u have a default gateway ?? and can u ping it ?
<^DodGeR^> it should use as narrow a net as possible
<traveller> it's in route, but can't ping it, "Destination host unreachable"
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<^DodGeR^> ahh haaa
<^DodGeR^> networking issues , netmask to narrow ?
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: how do i check that?
<Kris> aaah ok
<Kris> nfs
<^DodGeR^> untill your routing allows u to get to your gateway u aint going nowhere
<Kris> not running
<knowledge_> follow the guidelines to make a kernel from there <----???
<Kris> heh
<ernstp> hehe, X is indeed broken in breezy
<knowledge_> some one told me that
<Kris> what's the package name for nfs?
<^DodGeR^> your gateways IP an internal ip ? like 192.168.0.1 ?
<ernstp> Does xkbcomp really exist in any package in breezy right now or is it lost for the moment?
<Kris> I've got smbd and nmbd running....
<Kris> but no nfsd that I can see
<thoreauputic> Kris: there are two you probably need - nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server  also possibly portmap
<^DodGeR^> clearly your internal ip must be in the same subnet as your gateway
<^DodGeR^> on that interface
<thoreauputic> although portmap may be a dep of the others...
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: my gateway has 192.168.55.1
<^DodGeR^> ie if your wireless gatway is 192.168.1.1 then your wireless ip must be something in 192.168.1.X if your netmask is 255.255.255.0
<Kris> yeah nfs-common automaticly installed portmap
<^DodGeR^> ok now we talking , that being the gatway , your internal Ip must be 192.168.55.X with subnet 255.255.255.0
<nickrud> djp, hal is part of what gnome uses to handle dynamic devices; a one time glitch in that is probably nothing to worry about
<Belutz> nickrud: i already install vlc and libdvdcss2, i can play DVD movies, but i got no sound, what might cause the problem?
<nickrud> Belutz, I don't have a dvd, so I don't have a clue :)
<Kris> ok got nfs now how do I start it running?
<teprrr> hello there, can anyone say if it's possible to make this work: http://pastebin.com/315147
<^DodGeR^> then your default route must be from anything on 192.168.55 via 192.168.55.1 - ie 'route add default gw 192.168.55.1' traveller
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: i did all that
<djp> ok a couple of final questions. (i'm attempting to chase up some outstanding queries that i have never got around to). after 30 mounts a test is run at boot. my last test returned a fail on my second disc drive where my /home directory is mounted. should i be worried? the other question was once (by once i m,ean literally once) i received a message when my desktop was about to appear saying "failed to initialize HAL" and just sa
<djp> t there with my background colour and... nothing. had to reboot. is this a known problem or again, should i worry?
<thoreauputic> Kris: I suggest you read this >> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<^DodGeR^> if your on the same subnet and the route is good u must be able to reach and ping the gw , cant have an unreachable there
<Kris> thanks, just what I was looking for :)
<^DodGeR^> maybe a timeout if it aint there , but not unreachable
<nalioth> djp: what are you worried bout re your HD test?
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: my laptop now is connecting through it, windows on that other computer could connect to it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> isn't hal that computer from that movie? you know the one that gos crasy and kills the crew?
<aru> 2001 A space oddesy
<Kris> ah ok nfs is not what I want after all
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea there we go ^_^
<aru> sp.
<Kris> what I need is for her to be able to see smb shares
<Servo888> anybody know where libtoolize would be located in apt-get? can't seem to apt-cache search it
<^DodGeR^> huh ? so its working now ?
<Kris> she's not going to be able to go in and add nfs directories whenever she wants something shared
<thoreauputic> Kris: this is similar but maybe easier to follow: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/
<glick> gmplayer cant seem to play my mpeg files
<glick> it just freezes
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: i have two computers here, a laptop which is what i'm using now, and the other computer with ubuntu, mandriva, and windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> eww windows >.<
<Kris> i think I'd be better off with a smb troubleshooter
<Kris> I know I saw one on the web somewhere....
<^DodGeR^> ahh and u know its working since youre here , but windows cant connect to it ?
<traveller> windows connects, mandriva requires a 64bit driver which isn't released by the vendor, and ubuntu with seemingly all right configs but couldn't connect
<atlas95> hello
<LD> Hi, can anyone help me in mounting a CompactFlash Reader?
<traveller> i'm using the laptop now, it's the desktop that has the problem
<glick> does anyone kow why mplayer wont play my mpeg files
<glick> ?
<thoreauputic> Kris: yeah - I use NFS exclusively as I only have linux boxen
<atlas95> scuse, i'm searching for play one movie in vlc or mplayer in fullscreen
<glick> it just freeses
<Kris> my wife dual boots windows and ubuntu
<^DodGeR^> weird - dunno
<atlas95> LD, i search that too
<traveller> god hates me :(
<Kris> she's not very linux savvy so I'm just looking for an easy way to get to her files stored on our smb server
<LD> atlas95: any luck?
<^DodGeR^> the gateway allows connections from any MAC address ?
<Kris> her ubuntu box sees all the other computers on the network except the one that has all the files
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: yes
<^DodGeR^> ie its not setup so it allows the laptop but nothing else ?
<atlas95> i don't know my girlfriend give me is compactflash tonigh
<atlas95> and i search how to read it with my printer
* Kris hits up google for a samba troubleshooter
<atlas95> hp psc 1350
<oliv67> #ubuntu-fr@irc.freenode.net
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: it had mac access on, but i disabled it
<D1> my mom uses ubuntu. ;] 
<^DodGeR^> if u cant get windows to connect , your bound to have zero luck with anything else
<TheWarMachine> anyone know how to play .bin  files on linux
<D1> of course she doesn't really notice the difference between it and windows
<TheWarMachine> ?
<atlas95> with windows any problem bit...
<yahalom> what is the breakage level of breezy?
<D1> but it works for her.
<traveller> ^DodGeR^: windows connects
<LD> atlas95: all I need is to find the device name (ex. sda*), but I get 'unable to read partition table'
<thoreauputic> Kris: maybe the problem is at the Windows end? (just a guess)
<yahalom> any experience?
<^DodGeR^> ugg
<thoreauputic> yahalom: /topic
<traveller> it's only ubuntu...it should connect...but it's not....
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx didnt see that :)
<^DodGeR^> dunno then :(
<^DodGeR^> end of my knowledge
<D1> what exactly does gnome's file sharing do to the smb.conf?
<glick> why does gmplayer freeze when trying to play an mpeg?
<D1> cause it has very limited options.
<TheWarMachine> anyone have any idea?
<glick> no error messages
<geokker> what is a .bin file?
<Swabby-> is Ubuntu fit for enterprise?
<D1> glick, do you have the w32codecs installed?
<glick> on the commandline this is the last thing it prints
<glick> alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0
<glick> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<TheWarMachine> bin is a cd image
<nalioth> TheWarMachine: bin files are usually NOT "playable"
<glick> D1, yes
<D1> and its ALL mpgs?
<traveller> how do i get ubuntu to use a better display driver? it's running 1280x1024 at 60Hz, but my monitor can go up to 85Hz at that setting
<atlas95> how to restart HAL?
<geokker> sounds vaguely familiar
<^DodGeR^> i had zero issues with ubuntu traveller , wireless worked first time easy
<glick> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<glick> VDecoder init failed :(
<geokker> can you not burn it back to an audio cd and then rip it yp ogg?
<nalioth> traveller: what kind of video card do you have?
<teprrr> so, is there a way to install a package with dpkg when it's not possible to run pre/post and such scripts?
<traveller> nalioth: radeon 9200 se
<teprrr> --force-all doesn't help
<^DodGeR^> ull need to adjust the horizontal/vertical rates in the config file
<blueyed> If I mount /proc somewhere to be available after 'chroot', does it really take the diskspace (like du reports)?
<nalioth> traveller: you can use the VESA driver to get better display options
<kbrooks> blueyed, no
<atlas95> how to restart hal proc please?
<^DodGeR^> mine is 31.5-94.0 and 30-90 , it runs 1600x1200@75 with that
<teimu> i just downloaded the new firefox version. coming from a windows background, im looking for some 'Program Files' to extract it to. where would you typically extract something like firefox in a linux system?
<traveller> nalioth: how do i set that...can't seem to find that option in the menus
<nalioth> teimu: programs YOU install usually go in /usr/local/bin/
<Miks> does anybody know how can i change the font colors in the gnome panel?
<glick> am i missing some codec or something
<glick> or some library?
<robert_pectol> TheWarMachine:  Are you simply trying to mount the ISO image itself (assuming it's an ISO image)?
<teimu>  nalioth  ok, thanks for your help!
<D1> probably in gtkrc file?
<nalioth> traveller: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and watch for the parts about resolutions and driver. for driver, choose VESA
<mame> why i cant play video with totem ?
<mame> divx movies by example ...
<Ju1ce> have you got the codecs
<traveller> nalioth: thanks
<nalioths_dog> mame: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<blueyed> kbrooks: and do hardlinks use twice the space? is it wise to hardlink the php-binary into a chrooted chost?
<glick> i downloaded the w32xcodecs
<Kris> ok I'm gonna rephrase my question here: My wife dual boots between windows and ubuntu. While in windows she sees all the samba shares on the network without problems, but while booting to ubuntu she cannot see samba shares on one of the other ubuntu boxes. Any ideas?
<djp> nalioth: sorry, just seen your response. well it tells me the mount check after 30 restarts has failed, although everything boots up ok and appears to be operational...
<kbrooks> blueyed, No.
<kbrooks> blueyed,
<kbrooks> yes, no
<teprrr> can anyone say what can I do to make this disappear? E: The package apt-utils needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<teprrr> apt-cache policy founds it
<blueyed> kbrooks: hardlinks use twice the space?
<teprrr> and dpkg -i doesn't work as it can't run post/pre scripts...
<blueyed> kbrooks: better copy them there?
<klaym> anyone know a fun multiplayer game (via internet) from apt?
<nickrud> atlas95, sudo invoke-rc.d dbus-1 restart will restart hald
<nalioth> djp: ok then. if you are concerned about your HD, install 'smartmontools' and run 'smartctl'
<kbrooks> blueyed, I said in orer
<nalioth> djp: this program reads the S.M.A.R.T HD data
<nalioth> klaym: bzflag?
<djp> nalioth: is that generally what a fail means then, that the hard drive could be failing?
<klaym> nalioth: I'll check, thanks
<Ju1ce> when I had Gnome,  (a with umlauts) and  (o with umlauts) worked just fine. But now I use kde and i can't use scandinavic characters.
<kbrooks> order*
<Ju1ce> where could I set the correct charset?
<glick> what the hell
<Will_> KDE is racist!
<djp> thanks for the smartmontools advice nalioth by the way
<blueyed> kbrooks: I had two question, and 3 anwers given from you. What would be better than hardlinking into the chroot environment?
<D1> I wonder whatever happened to the coaster project
<D1> I dont think its in ubuntu
<Ju1ce> when I type '' or '' they will appear as '' and ''
<kbrooks> blueyed, Not 3 answers. "do hardlinks use twice the space? is it wise to hardlink the php-binary into a chrooted chost?" yes, no. copy.
<Ju1ce> definitely wrong charset, but how to correct it?
<Ju1ce> anyone?
<blueyed> kbrooks: thanks. Is it a security issue regaring hardlinks? Because it would make it easier to upgrade every host's php version if they were hard linked.
<glick> gmplayer doesnt play shit, not my avi's not my mpegs
<glick> wtf
<D1> what gnome needs is a GOOD ftp client.
<funkyHat> D1, gftp?
<blueyed> D1: ftp is evil. Think sftp.
<thoreauputic> glick: you have w32codecs installed?
<kbrooks> blueyed, Ahhhh. I honestly don't know.
<D1> I dont like gftp
<D1> no tls support
<D1> and doesn't follow the HIG
<glick> thoreauputic, yes
<kbrooks> blueyed, don't jump on users like that
<Ju1ce> my locale is fi_FI.UTF-8@euro
<funkyHat> blueyed, what sftp client do you use?
<kbrooks> funkyHat, uh
<batkins_> what's the easiest way to add a different screen resolution?
<blueyed> Konqueror, funkyHat.
<kbrooks> funkyHat, ftp servers > sftp servers
<nalioth> batkins_: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blueyed> D1: sorry, I don't wanted to sound harsh. But FTP is unencrypted, also the passwords.
<funkyHat> kbrooks, eh?
<batkins_> uboto?
<kbrooks> funkyHat, more ftp servers than SFTP servers
<thoreauputic> batkins_: ubotu [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<death_to_gates> limewire for linux has to be the best p2p app i have ever used
<D1> blueyed, maybe so. but it doesn't stop people from using it.
<glick> death_to_gates, gtk-gnutella
<funkyHat> ahh, i see, i was just wondering what sftp client blueyed used as i use gftp for sftp access, and he said he didn't like gftp
<kbrooks> death_to_gates, aMule is Free and open source. don't use limewire!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> glick i tryed it it goofed up my box for some reason
<kbrooks> uh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use what works i know it's not open source and that is really really sad
<kbrooks> is it true /proc uses 258 mb?
<glick> i cant play any of my shit whit mplayer
<glick> goddamnit
<batkins_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i2hub is the greatest
<batkins_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: althought it's more the network than the app itself that makes it so
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how to make a music cd with ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wanna know too
<other|study> BiSK-8: use k3b
<nickrud> glick, have you tried changing the vo option in /etc/mplayer.conf
<to|m> which package i need 2 surf via nautilus?
<kbrooks> to|m, NONE.
<batkins_> BiSK-8, ChurcH_of_FoamY: k3b
<kbrooks> to|m, zero. void. nil.
<to|m> kbrooks: ? but it doesn't work
<kbrooks> to|m, hoary or warty?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<funkyHat> other|study, if k3b is a kde app, that's an awkward way to go about it for a beginner ubuntu user
<BiSK-8> yep, i have it installed but where can i find it ?
<batkins_> funkyHat: why?
<to|m> kbrooks: hoary
<kbrooks> other|study, k3b looks bad on gnome
<IIIEars> gnomebaler is also good
<batkins_> BiSK-8: run "k3b" from the shell
<other|study> funkyHat: it is..but k3b is the best burnprog for linux...
<IIIEars> erm gnomebaker"
<kbrooks> other|study, k3b looks bad on gnome
<batkins_> kbrooks: it doesn't look that bad, but it is indeed the best there is
<other|study> kbrooks: uhu..
<D1> I hope gnomebaker rivals k3b one day.
<BiSK-8> ok
<D1> that app has potential.
<BiSK-8> thanks
<kbrooks> batkins_, well imo qt and gtk  conflict
<batkins_> kbrooks: get over it
<to|m> kbrooks: and now?
<other|study> kbrooks: i've used k3b on FC3 with Gnome..it doesn't look any different on KDE
<kbrooks> batkins_, .....
<IIIEars> with rememember "joliet" is the type of CD you want if windows compatibility
<other|study> funkyHat: would you rather have me advice to use CLI cdrdao?
<batkins_> kbrooks: don't turn down a superior application because it has a different theme than your system
<to|m> kbrooks: and now? i have hoary
<kbrooks> batkins_, fine fine
<funkyHat> batkins_, i turn down k3b because gnomebaker does fine for me, and i'd rather not install any kde components unless i really have to
<erikp> can someone tell me how to tell what version of a package I have installed, and how to list it's contents?  the apt-equivalent of rpm -q?
<funkyHat> not that i dislike kde, i'd just rather have a consistent UI
<HappyFool> erikp: dpkg -s <package-name> lists status info
<HappyFool> erikp: to get just the version, try 'dpkg -s <packagename>|grep Version'
<kbrooks> funkyHat, same
<HappyFool> erikp: to get a list of file, dpkg -L <packagename>
<nickrud> erikp, dpkg -L <package> for a file listing
<erikp> HappyFool/nickrud: perfect, thanks!
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> it works
<drayen> anyone a eclipse don? just installed it and im trying to install some plugins but getting stumped by the install location...
<BiSK-8> my cd is burning
<BiSK-8> thanks
<BiSK-8> bye
<djp> what does the ubuntu symbol next to certain packages in synaptic represent?
<glick> i need to be able to watch my danm pr0n
<other|study> porn.what kind of?
<HappyFool> djp: means ubuntu supported - packages in 'main' and 'restricted', afaik
<glick> other|study, gmplayer aint playin shit
<HappyFool> djp: i think synaptic has a 'legend' under the Help menu
<other|study> glick: try vlc then
<glick> no i dont want to try some thing else, gmplayer worked fine on my other distro why isnt it working fine here?
<other|study> glick: are the files windows media files? have you installed the w32codecs?
<glick> other|study, yes i have the w32codecs and no they are mpeg files
<other|study> weird
<djp> HappyFool: thanks
<other|study> man in need SOMEONE HELP GLICK ;)
<glick> heh
<HappyFool> glick: run mplayer from the command line, see what errors it gives
<djp> HappyFool: yes it does! (/me is embarressed now...) ;)
<Ju1ce> umm... how to add a locale
<glick> HappyFool, no error message really it just stops after this point: alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0
<glick> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<nickrud> Ju1ce, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<subtle> How do I get rid of the "handles" at the end of my gnome toolbars (ie-to achieve total transparency)?
<HappyFool> glick: but nothing works at all? and when you say 'stops' -- it returns to the command prompt?
<nickrud> glick, try using ao=esd when you call mplayer
<pho> hi
<glick> HappyFool, no it does not return to the commandline
<Ju1ce> finally someone said something wise. Thanks.
<raven3x7> hi again
<^DodGeR^> right clcik the bar subtle , proeprties, show hide buttons must be off
<glick> Unknown option on the command line: ao=esd
<HappyFool> glick: hmm. ao=esd works here
<glick> HappyFool, how do yo call it?
<glick> whats the command?
<HappyFool> glick: i get a constantly updated status thingy when it plays a movie
<HappyFool> mplayer ao=esd merry_melodies_falling_hare_256kb.mp4
<glick> nope i get the same damn thing
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> how'd you install mplayer?
<glick> HappyFool, through apt
<raven3x7> is there a way to lock access to the comp without logging out? i want to keep all the apps running but if someone wants to use the comp they need to use the password like the password feature in screensavers for windowz
<subtle> Yes (show hide buttons) is off, but there are still handles on each side...
<kbrooks> raven3x7, yes
<nickrud> raven3x7, on the top menu bar, System-Lock Screen
<kbrooks> raven3x7, if you are on warty
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> hoary
<pho> i have a problem to connect with security.ubuntu.com when i want to install some packages...  is it down atm or is it my ubuntu that is crap? :)
<raven3x7> yeah im in hoary
<kbrooks> system -> lock screen
<Kosai> Hello.  Can anyone tell me whether the hoary installer is going to be able to resize the OS X partition on my iBook, please?
<raven3x7> thanks both of ya
<HappyFool> glick: what mplayer package did you install? I have mplayer-386, it appears
<glick> mplayer-586
<subtle> mplayer has been freezing for me - every time.
<HappyFool> glick: ok, what does 'dpkg -s mplayer-586|grep Version' say?
<z|bandito> 3:-0
<raven3x7> my mplayer wont do dvds
<LD> atlas95: I got it working :D
<pho> so... do i have to reinstall my ubuntu again?
<thor|afk> Kosai: I think not - at least I used the OSX tool on the install disk to make an OSX part and a free space part
<glick> HappyFool,  Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<to|m> which package i need 2 surf via nautilus?  (hoary)
<raven3x7> pho what exactly is wrong?
<HappyFool> glick: same as mine. puzzling
<thor|afk> Kosai: you probably have to reinstall OS-X I fear, if you want dual boot
<HappyFool> glick: it seems to ignore ao=esd anyway, afaict
<Ju1ce> do i have to reboot after changing my locale settings fot the changes to make effect
<pho> haha... suddenly it runs xD
<HappyFool> glick: oh! File not found: 'ao=esd'
<^DodGeR^> nite all
<raven3x7> pho xD?
<HappyFool> glick: try this: 'mplayer -ao esd <filename>'   --- no '='
<JDahl> I was helping someone here last night trying to get openafs working, and I then later found out that an up-to-date version of openafs-client has entered debian unstable... is that likely to be included in Breezy?
<Belutz> HappyFool: i just add backport repositories, after i reload the package, it alert me for some update, should I update from backports?
<HappyFool> Belutz: i'm not sure; which package?
* raven3x7 is stupid xD
<Belutz> HappyFool: like gaim, a lot of lib packages and xchat
<glick> HappyFool, cool :) thanks
<pho> this is so buggy :/
<HappyFool> Belutz: hmm. i wouldn't install gaim or xchat from backports, unless you really need the latest versions
<HappyFool> glick: it's working?
<Belutz> HappyFool: what about the lib* packages? is it safe?
<nickrud> Belutz, no, just get the libdvdcss or whatever, then uncheck backports again
<glick> HappyFool, yea
<HappyFool> Belutz: err, i don't know that one
<HappyFool> glick: cool
<Belutz> nickrud: ok thx
<Belutz> HappyFool: :)
<glick> i can watch my porn again :)
<HappyFool> glick: i think you can fiddle /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf to set the output to esd 'permanently'
<pho> geat
<nickrud> Belutz, it would be best to just do sudo apt-get install libdvdcss from the command line
<Belutz> btw, can i share mbox from thunderbird with evolution?
<other|study> nickrud: shouldn't it be libdvdcss2 ?
<thoreauputic> nickrud: I think it's libdvdcss2 now
<Belutz> nickrud: yup.. i already installed it and dvd movies are working, and the sound is working too now :)
<Kosai> thoreauputic: Hm, thanks.
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I don't have a dvd, so it doesn' trip of my tongue, I just knew from earlier what he wanted
<thoreauputic> Kosai: you could google for "hfs + resize " I guess
* HappyFool getting lotr extended trilogy on tuesday :) (speaking of dvd's)
<joakim> Ubuntu gives me a hard on
<nickrud> Belutz, no, no sharing of mboxes, but you can use dovecot-imapd to maintain a mail store both can use
<thoreauputic> nickrud: yeah, I was being my usual painful pedantic self  ;-)
<joakim> Really
<thoreauputic> joakim: seek therapy ;)
<joakim> Never :D
<nickrud> heh, in this room, pedanticism is a useful trait :)
<bddebian> haha
<Belutz> nickrud: actually i'm POP-ing from gmail, is it possible to use that dovecot-imapd ?
<nickrud> Belutz, I would think so, I pop from my net email account and drop it where dovecot can see it
<nickrud> well, I have been, I haven't set it up on this machine yet
<Belutz> nickrud: ok, let me try it
<nickrud> *channel *blush
<Evil> hello all
<pho> hi
<Evil> how can i downgrade X please
<Belutz> nickrud: on second thought, maybe i just use thunderbird and uninstall evolution
<DAWKIRST> Hi. I was workin in OpenOffice on a html document. I saved and closed. Now I can't access any of the links on my desktop. The error message is: There was an error launching the application. Any suggestions?
<HappyFool> Evil: what have you upgraded to?
<nickrud> Belutz :)
<Belutz> nickrud: btw, what's the different between 'removal' and 'complete removal' ? is 'removal' doesn't clean all the files?
<DAWKIRST> And how can I see which proccesses are currently running?
<thr1ce> DAWKIRST: run ps aux or top
<Evil> i have the latest but i want to go back to the 6.8.2-35 HappyFool
<JDahl> bob2, what are the chances of openafs 1.3.82 (http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openafs.html) making it into Breezy, possibly in universe?
<DAWKIRST> Weird, my terminal won't open.
<kbrooks> JDahl, bob2 doesnt 'know it all'
<thoreauputic> JDahl: my guess is bob2 is still asleep :)
<HappyFool> Evil: hmm. i'm guessing something as simple as 'apt-get install xserver-xorg=6.8.2-35' doesn't work?
<thoreauputic> Mon Jul 18 05:48:14 EST 2005
<JDahl> kbrooks, worth a try :)
<thoreauputic> kinda early in bob2 part of the world
<poningru> its 1548 here
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: so he's making *his* problems *ours* ? shocking.
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: yeah, we should speak sternly to him about sleeping: just not acceptabl behaviour ;)
<Evil> not found
<ray_> any of u guys know of a good dvd ripper?
<HappyFool> Evil: doh. anyway, i'm not really clued up on breezy -- that was just a guess
<[2] BoxingFiend> ray_: try dvd::rip
<ray_> [2] BoxingFiend: is that something i can apt?
<frankie> does anyone know how to configure a linksys wireless-b notebook adapter?
<febeling> has anybody ruby on rails with apache and fastcgi running?
<febeling> i only want to know if its possible...
<DAWKIRST> Whenever I try to launch something from my desktop an error message occurs telling me that it can't find the location.
<kbrooks> febeling, #ruby-lang
<ermac`> does anyone know how i can run the photoshop installer with wine?
<febeling> ok
<IIIEars> ubotu mgetty
<ubotu> I don't know, IIIEars
<IIIEars> ubotu modem
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<IIIEars> ubotu vgetty
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<DAWKIRST> Anyone?
<black-whisp> anyone got a simple way to get win codecs for ubuntu?
<JDahl> DAWKIRST, you need the enter the full path.. a bit cumbersome
<synd> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thr1ce> DAWKIRST: what did you do right before this started?
<synd> black-whisp, goto that URL
<IIIEars> DAWKIRST - i am really new i would try to launch it from a terminal to eliminate permission errors
<black-whisp> synd: thx
<IIIEars> If that works you know it is a problem with user status
<DAWKIRST> thr1ce, I worked in OpenOffice on a html document, saved it, closed it, and then it started.
<RexKwonDo> I have a tungsten E and I was wondering how to make it sync with ubuntu.  Any https I should go gaze upon?
<IIIEars> man strace will give you hints as to what might be wrong. - unfortuneatly i don't have your answer.
<IIIEars> << - 13 weeks with linux - Yaay! :)
<IIIEars> !pim
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<itm> Ihave joined ubuntu as of midnight last night - it is the first time I've felt comfortable with my computer since the mid 80ies
<HappyFool> IIIEars: 13 weeks and you've used strace? impressive ;)
<raven3x7> hmm rythmbox is somewhat unstable
<fr500> what is strace?
<RexKwonDo> that's like saying Mike Tyson is a bit troubled
<thoreauputic> raven3x7: a masterfull understatement :)
<raven3x7> lma
<HappyFool> system call trace -- lets you see what system calls an application is making
<raven3x7> lmao
<fr500> oh
<fr500> ok
<DAWKIRST> thr1ce, any suggestions?
<Whistler> is there any tools for mp3 reencoding?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: lame ?
<Petrov> hello
<Petrov> were can i find ftp servers?
<kbrooks> Petrov, for what?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: have you tried "audacity" ? Quite a nice sound editing app...
<imaek> Does anyone know of a linux image organizer like iPhoto, but specifically one where I can view a directory of images in sequential order
<Petrov> for everthing
<Whistler> ok ill try
<thoreauputic> imaek: gqview
<La_PaRCa> imaek, gthumb
<fr500> imaek, may not work for you but i use folders
<fr500> :p
<fr500> and gthumb
<Petrov> kbrooks, for Everything
<La_PaRCa> Petrov, everything what?
<glick> thats cool iraqilinux.org
<HappyFool> Petrov: do you want to run an ftp server, or do you want to download something from an ftp server?
<kbrooks> Petrov, there's no SINGLE ftp server FOR everything
<Petrov> I look for ftp server for games, mp3, linux , ...
<thoreauputic> Petrov: can you reduce the set size slightly from " The Whole Universe" ? *grin*
<rgould> Interesting - I am trying to copy files to a USB drive, but Nautilus thinks the drive is full, but I can copy them fine using command line
<Discipulus> rgould, then use the command line?
<thoreauputic> Petrov: you want to "run" a server, or find servers to get stuff from ?
<Petrov> find servers
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, He is looking...
<JDahl> thoreauputic, I think he asking for the "warez" repository...
<rgould> Discipulus, looks like I have to, but nautilus is more convenient. I guess I could copy them all to one directoy and use the command line to copy them all over from there.
<HappyFool> archive.ubuntu.com has 1337 linux warez
<thoreauputic> Petrov: google is your friend ...
<Petrov> :p
<Discipulus> rgould, command line is much more powerful :-P
<HappyFool> rgould: maybe the entire fileset selected is more than the free space?
<rgould> of course, but it less convenient for browsing a large directory structure
<rgould> HappyFool, that's what I thought at first, but the same operation succeeds on the command line where it doesn't in nautilus
<HappyFool> rgould: hm. ok, i give up ;)
* raven3x7 decided to try amarok
<rgould> yeah, it struck me as weird
<[v2hja] > hello :D
<HappyFool> bedtime for me. good night!
<sJaM> gtg
<sJaM> cu
<Discipulus> is there a good dos emulator for linux?
<hybrid_goth> everyone leaving?
<hybrid_goth> Discipulus: dosbox
<wasabi> Hey. I'm trying to get a gameport joystick working.
<kbrooks> no
<hybrid_goth> Discipulus: if it runs on linux i dont remember
<wasabi> How do I get udev to create the device node, and the driver to see it?
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: apt-cache show dosemu
<rgould> doh! It didn't actually copy it properly. and it is refusing to copy any further, even though I have deleted plenty files on the usb-drive
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, thx
<rgould> Is there anything I have to setup to support usb-drives properly?
<hybrid_goth> rgould: is it mounting
<rgould> yeah
<Raskall> rgould: should work with hotplug without any configuration
<rgould> i can read from it just fine, but it is reporting only 3.2 MB
<[v2hja] > hello ..... so ..... here is yet another problem ......... http://img287.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kettad1dg.jpg .......... i would like to shrik linux part down to 9 gigs ........ how can i do it ?
<rgould> which is what it had when I first mounted it - I deleted files and remounted it
<rgould> and it is still reporting 3.2 MB free
<hybrid_goth> rgould: warty hoary or breezy?
<rgould> hoary
<moZer> i want to rebuild a deb package from debian unstable, so i figured i run "apt-get -d source foo" to get a rebuildable package...but i'm wading through google and man pages of dpkg and friends, but i can't find any way to rebuild what i got from the apt operation: a .dsc file, a gzipped diff and the original sources
<raven3x7> need to get some sleep
<raven3x7> bye
<[v2hja] > what can i do
<[v2hja] > part magic wont let me resize
<[v2hja] > and mepis live cd says the drive is buzy
<zaudragon> wow Ubuntu is cool :D
<Raskall> [v2hja] : parted or qtparted
<Raskall> [v2hja] : qtparted is in universe
<kbrooks> Raskall, OR
<kbrooks> Raskall, OR
<kbrooks> Raskall, OR
<kbrooks> gparted
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: gparted is parted
<Raskall> kbrooks: ok.. didn't know that exeisted
<kbrooks> no
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: like gcc is cc
<kbrooks> hybrid_goth, wrong
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: how?
<kbrooks> gparted is GUI
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: man them
<[v2hja] > root@ubuntu:/home/v2hja # gparted
<[v2hja] > bash: gparted: command not found
<pho> again i cant connect to security.ubuntu.com....
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: o_0 so is qtparted
<[v2hja] > qtparted wont run in gnome ........ :S
<[v2hja] > i belive its kde only
<aru> you have to install the gparted package
<hybrid_goth> pho: hoary?
<Raskall> [v2hja] : then gparted. I guess gparted is just parted and qtparted with a gnome gui.
<kbrooks> Raskall, no
<hybrid_goth> [v2hja] : qtparted ran in gnome for me and xfce
<kbrooks> Raskall, gparted is qtparted with a GTK gui
<kbrooks> "gimp toolkit"
<[v2hja] > can i resize the part that linux runs at the moment ?
<Raskall> kbrooks: potato potato
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: i appologize
<Raskall> [v2hja] : try? if not, run from the livecd.
<Sionide> http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/  <- uhh.. wow, coolest keyboard ever
<[v2hja] > sionide
<Ju1ce> when i try compile a program, i get an error that libxext is not installed
<[v2hja] > wait a sec
<kbrooks> Raskall, gparted is similar to partition magic
<[v2hja] > i modded it a bit :D
<hybrid_goth> Sionide: have you seen the DAS kb?
<Sionide> hybrid_goth, nah, link ?
<pho> hybrid_goth: its 5.04
<Ju1ce> but when i apt-get intall libext, it claims that libxext is the newest version available
<hybrid_goth> Sionide: daskeyboard.com it has no letters
<pho> hybrid_goth: dunno if hoary or woary or whatelse
<hybrid_goth> pho: hmmm..
<Raskall> kbrooks: so is qtparted. i guess all *parted is parted with some kind of gui.
<hybrid_goth> pho: hoary
<thoreauputic> Ju1ce: look for -dev packages when compiling
<Sionide> hybrid_goth, ah yeah rubbish - a mate of mine just scratched all the letters off his and on mine, well i've used it so much the letters are rubbing off anyway! :P
<Ju1ce> i have installed libxext-dev 2
<pho> hybrid_goth: yes.. i looked it up
<[v2hja] > Sionide, http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=layoutcopy7fr.jpg <- i guess alt key would have alot attention :D
<kbrooks> Raskall, yes
<hybrid_goth> Sionide: yea but it is way cool. i wont buy it!
<pho> hybrid_goth: is it normal that it makes so much trouble?
<[v2hja] > 200-300 bucks
<Sionide> haha
<Sionide> yeah
<thoreauputic> Ju1ce: what are you trying to compile?
<Sionide> cheaper than a brand new cell phone, but.. it's a keyboard so wtf!
<Ju1ce> amarok 1.3 beta 2
<hybrid_goth> pho: i dont understand your question
<Raskall> is breezy usable now, by the way?
<hybrid_goth> no!
<hybrid_goth> Raskall: X is broken
<thoreauputic> Ju1ce: is there some feature you need? amarok is available in ubuntu
<Raskall> hybrid_goth: ok.
<aru> I would late for a release announcement instead of asking daily :)
<aru> wait even
<hybrid_goth> Raskall: unless you are like me and prefer CLI. the X doesnt bother me :P
<Ju1ce> yes, I have amaroK 1.2, but I want 1.3 :P
<hybrid_goth> aru: heh
<pho> hybrid_goth: the problem is that when i install something by using the ubunut servers...mostly it doesnt connect to security.ubuntu.com server...
<Raskall> hybrid_goth: :) I embrase progress, so I have adopted gui applications on desktops.
<[v2hja] > http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=layoutcopy7fr.jpg ----- this would actually pwn ....... and in the future ......... we will have popups on keyboard ...... all keys would suddenly disapear on there would be a large cock boning some pussy and some realy nasty text too :D
<pho> hybrid_goth: this is really bullshit
<Raskall> hybrid_goth: but I am fluent in CLI. Work a lot via ssh from out of the house, so cli is nice to know.
<hybrid_goth> Raskall: i love cli more resources
<hybrid_goth> pho: what is?
<Raskall> hybrid_goth: my laptop has enough resources anyways. 2 gigs mem 1.7 ghz pentium M and sata disk.
<hybrid_goth> Raskall: mine doesnt. what about cli progress thats what i want
<pho> hybrid_goth: there is this installation programm for adding new software... it partly cant connect to the servers for downloading the packages
<hybrid_goth> Raskall: links let me use gui browsing
<hybrid_goth> pho: it maybe that the server is down
<aru> I thought I heard someone say earlier that there is a problem with US servers today
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: u still here
<pho> hybrid_goth: i thought so... but this is crap!
<glick> why dont the big ass companies like IBM and compaq and hp donate some hardware to iraq for christsake?
<Raskall> hybrid_goth: I guess.. but still, web browsing is best with graphics, imho. But when I am hooked up via gprs/edge I turn off image loading.
<hybrid_goth> aru: if you have a bad md5sum
<knowledge_> Guys, I need help....I keep having to do sudo modprobe i8k and it won't save it
<knowledge_> and my wifi isn't working
<knowledge_> all because I patched my kernel
<aru> hybrid_goth: thanks for not making sense :)
<glick> maybe set up free wi-fi in baghdad and get these people connected
<knowledge_> with another driver
<kbrooks> knowledge_, add i7k to /etc/modules
<kbrooks> i8k*
<Raskall> knowledge_: add "i8k" to the file /etc/modules
<hybrid_goth> aru: the us servers dont work if your md5sum is invalid
<aru> there you go
<kbrooks> hybrid_goth, no
<pho> hybrid_goth: but much severe is that my internet connection sucks after rebooting the system... that means i have to reinstall the whole ubuntu to open webpages and use messengers and stuff...
<knowledge_> kbrooks, Raskall, and as for my wifi card?
<[v2hja] > glick, connected .... for what ? ----- so they would organice and be more dangerous to the us forces and to the world
<kbrooks> knowledge_, model>?
<Raskall> knowledge_: I thought you did the modprobe thing for your wifi card. has your wifi card ever worked?
<glick> maybe if we actually did something constructive there, the insurgents would stop fighting us
<kbrooks> pho, no.
<glick> [v2hja] , the insurgents are a minority
<knowledge_> Atheros AR5211
<hybrid_goth> pho: this isnt windows
<knowledge_> it worked before I patched my kernel with the alps touchpad driver
<Raskall> knowledge_: ok.. you need the madwifi drivers.
<glick> [v2hja] , most people are just poor bastards who wanna live their lives
<pho> hybrid_goth: i know :)
<knowledge_> Raskall, yes, it did work before I patched that kernel
<aru> glick: #ubuntu-offtopic
<pho> hybrid_goth: so.. it have to work far better...
<[v2hja] > wifi is the last thing they need
<Raskall> knowledge_: you have to get madwifi into your homebrew kernel somehow
<[v2hja] > food and water and medicine is more needed than fucking internet
<knowledge_> so I have to redo everything I did and add the wifi drivers?
<glick> [v2hja] , most universities there dont even have email that connect students and staff
<Raskall> knowledge_: but I cannot tell you how. I just read somewhere that atheros use madwifi.
<pho> kbrook: u have a solution for that? its driving me crazy...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<knowledge_> mann, the only reason I did it was because it was a quick how to...I'm not too comand line inclined
<kbrooks> pho: for?
<yahalom> anyone here have ubuntu looking like mac os x?
<knowledge_> ok what needs to be done after I mess with make menuconfig?
<knowledge_> someone told me to recompile my kernel
<knowledge_> but I have no clue how
<Munkus> does anybode have experiences in running ubuntu on a acer travelmate 800 ?
<pho> kbrooks: my internet connection only works directly after installing ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yeah, I just run mac-on-linux ;)
<Raskall> knowledge_: what made you compile your own kernel?
<knowledge_> Alps Touchpad drivers
<knowledge_> for my laptop
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i mean the theme. u use a mac os x theme?
<knowledge_> there was a how to on the ubuntu forums
<pho> kbrooks: after restart browsers messenger cant find the way to the www
<thoreauputic> yahalom: heh - no I use fluxbox :)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, any idea how i can get a mac os x type top bar?
<Raskall> knowledge_: agh.. that much work for a sucky way to control your mouse. :) When I had the same problem I bought a tiny optical travel mouse.
<kbrooks> pho: i know why
<Raskall> knowledge_: and disabled the touchpad in bios
<pho> kbrooks: though i can install from the ubuntu servers
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: how does flux look?
<pho> kbrooks: great!
<kbrooks> pho: system > adminstration > networking
<thoreauputic> yahalom: if you mean the functionality I think KDE has something similar
<yahalom> thoreauputic, on gnome.
<Raskall> what do I have to apt-get to get the development tools and headers in?
<ishkabob> hey all, i was hoping someone might help with a gftp problem?
<knowledge_> Raskall, the funnier thing is every thing was working fine I just wanted the extra features.....
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i saw it done on gnome.
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: well, flux looks any way you want it, really
<dylan_> is there a sure-fire way to remove GNOME?
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: i have xfce should is it less consuming?
<pho> kbrooks: what now?
<hybrid_goth> dylan_: apt-remove gnome
<kbrooks> dylan_, pho: wizard pop up?
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> pho: wizard pop up?
<kbrooks> dylan_, n/m
<knowledge_> so no one knows what I should do?
<pho> kbrooks: a window... dont know whats a wizard...
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: flux uses less resources, yes - but the hoary fluxbox has an issue with fonts so I compiled mine with -disable-xmb to fix it
<pho> kbrooks: ethernet connection....
<aru> I'd go ahead and leave gnome, it really enchances the desktop :)
<kbrooks> pho: well , i got a wizard3 pop up
<dylan_> apt-get remove gnome does not work
<glick> hybrid_goth, xfce4 is nice
<kbrooks> pho: deactivate eth0
<pho> kbrooks: well ... the ethernet card is configured... and it works atm... but it wont work when i restart again...
<knowledge_> Raskall, if I do the wifi thing....will I lose my alps driver?
<knowledge_> or am i just adding?
<pho> kbrooks: k
<kbrooks> The connection, to be exact.
<kbrooks> pho: reeactivate
<hybrid_goth> glick: yes xfce is nice but i am bored with it
<Raskall> knowledge_: you just add. But I am not sure if madwifi is included in the kernel source. check madwifi.sourceforge.net or something. maybe you can just download and "make install" the drivers on your running kernel
<knowledge_> Raskall, thanks
<kevin> knowledge: 1 min I have a link for you
<ishkabob> hey does anyone know anything about gftp?
<hybrid_goth> well everyone i got to go
<hybrid_goth> be back later
<glick> hybrid_goth, bored with it?
<thoreauputic> ishkabob: rephrasing your question might be an idea, methinks ;)
<Raskall> knowledge_: you can try asking at #madwifi irc channel here on freenode too.
<ishkabob> hehe, ok
<funkyHat> ishkabob, just ask :P
<ishkabob> heres the thing. I have set up a user account for a friend on my machine.  I would like for her to access a few files in my home directory.  I'm sure that the permissions are set correctly.  She can ssh into my machine, scp the files, and even use sftp to get the files.  However, gFTP gives her a permission denied problem.  This is a problem i've found happens only on ubuntu machines.  If she ssh's from a debian machine, gFTP works great.  Any idea
<ishkabob> it seems like some weird configuration or something
<kevin> knowledge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41670
<Raskall> ishkabob: tried any other ftp clients?
<thoreauputic> ishkabob: I have a feeling gftp wasn't compiled with sftp support for Ubuntu - I may be wrong
<kevin> Raskall: that link is how I got my madwifi working
<ishkabob> hmmmm, that coule be
<funkyHat> oh, that's rather annoying
<funkyHat> i was counting on using that once i get my server back online
<ishkabob> i have tried the sftp protocol in nautilus
<ishkabob> that works fine
<ishkabob> i would like for her to use gFTP just because it looks nice and is easier
<Raskall> ishkabob: sftp and ftp is not the same protocol
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: I use sftp gftp from an ubuntu
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: but it is not to an ubuntu box.... however...
<thoreauputic> Raskall: I think he knows that
<Raskall> ishkabob: what is wrong with making a bookmark to the site in nautilus? nautilus is as nice and easy as gftp
<Raskall> well.. I have to call it a night.. getting up in 5 hours again.
<MrMo> Why does USB  have to be such a pita?
<ermac`> why do i get the error: could not initialize vbox, when i start photoshop.exe in wine?
<tfort> anyone know why i would be getting a seg fault when i try and go into quicktime's trailers?
<MrMo> Why does my USB 2.0 card turn up as a 4 port ehci_hcd AND as 2 2port uhci_hcds?
<KB2000> anybody know a good channel for asking about C# problems?
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<ermac`> why do i get the error: could not initialize vbox, when i start photoshop.exe in wine?
<MrMo> KB2000, irc://irc.gnome.org/mono ? maybe?
<thoreauputic> KB2000: umm... try #C#
<thoreauputic> KB2000: 66 people in there now
<KB2000> nice
<KB2000> thanks
<ishkabob> maybe i should clarify the fact that i'm using the ssh2 part of gFTP
<ishkabob> which i'm relatively sure uses sftp
<ishkabob> so perhaps its compiled differently for ubuntu than it is for debian
<ishkabob> or other systems
<tfort> whats the problem ishkabob
<ishkabob> (13:42:24) ishkabob: heres the thing. I have set up a user account for a friend on my machine.  I would like for her to access a few files in my home directory.  I'm sure that the permissions are set correctly.  She can ssh into my machine, scp the files, and even use sftp to get the files.  However, gFTP gives her a permission denied problem.  This is a problem i've found happens only on ubuntu machines.  If she ssh's from a debian machine, gFTP w
<ishkabob> im using the ssh2 part of gftp
<tfort> she is using port 22 right?
<tfort> cuz it defaults to 21
<thoreauputic> ah, good point
<ishkabob> hmmmm, i don't think she specifies a port
<tfort> make her put in 22
<ishkabob> ok
<black-whisp> how do you make a shortcut for a folder????
<ermac`> why do i get the error: could not initialize vbox, when i start photoshop.exe in wine?
<tfort> black-whisper, you mean link it?
<tfort> ln -s?
<ishkabob> i still wonder why it works in debian and not in ubuntu
<tfort> or... something like that
<ishkabob> cause i don't specify a port in debian either
<black-whisp> okay.. :P
<tfort> is it working?
<doonz> hey guys you know when you shut down it offers to save your desktop how do i remove that saved desktop
<tfort> black-whisp, hold up
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: in the bar accross the top of gftp the ssh2 option defaults to port 22
<thr1ce> rm .gnome2?
<ksmurf> here's a noob question.  I want to change my drives from Fat32 and Ext3 to Reiser or Reiser4 .... is there a way to convert
<ishkabob> ah i see
<ishkabob> so then thats not the problem
<thr1ce> @ doonz
<tfort> iskabob, did she try it and it didnt work?
<ishkabob> no, she is not by her computer, iwill have to wait til later to ask
<ishkabob> hmm, wait one second though
<ishkabob> i might be able to try it myself
<tfort> cuz i switched to ssh2 and i couldn't connect to my edu's sftp unless i did that
<ishkabob> well seh can connect, its just that she can't download anything
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: look in options, try setting the preserve file permissions off(uncheked) or have you already tried that?
<tfort> ishkabob, ohhhh
<tfort> what are the priv on it?
<tfort> make the group ownership users
<tfort> hehe
<ishkabob> ooh no, havent tried that
<tfort> that should work
<tfort> if she is of course in the group users
<ksmurf> also if i made a proggie say " ping -i3 192.168.0.1" saved it as an sh and ./proggie would it work or would I have to run it in termianl?
<thoreauputic> tfort: which by default in Ubuntu or debian she wouldn't be, BTW
<ishkabob> so i chould change the files to group ownership?
<ksmurf> anyone?
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: you would need it to be exeutable, and have first line #! /bin/bash
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: just the ones you want her to see.... not the thoer shuff <wink>
<thoreauputic> *executable
<OdiiN> anyone knows how to configure Konversation and firestarter to be able to resume dcc download ? ( i'm bellow a router)
<OdiiN> *behind :P
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: and as it stands you'd run it in a terminal anyway - so it would be easier to make an alias instead
<ishkabob> how do i go about changing a file to group ownership
<ishkabob> right now, its owned by me
<fortysixand2> a file can only have one owner, I think
<ksmurf> thoreauputic alias?
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: I believe the default behaviour in the home dir is that files have owner=pietro, group=pietro ,others....
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: in ~/.bashrc, put a line in aliases like alias myping='your command here'
<fortysixand2> I have one - alias la='ls -la'
<JingleBells> i've just installed ubunto, my first attempt at using linux, and I notice that the firefox version is 1.0.2 (which is actually 1.0.4 apparently) the latest version, yet the latest version is 1.0.5, how do I go about installing this?
<thoreauputic> where 'your command here ' is your particular ping command
<tritium> JingleBells, it's not currently available as a .deb package for ubuntu
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: change the group to users and all users can RWX(however you have it set up...
<ishkabob> RWX ?
<knowledge_> well the guys over at madwifi were no help
<fortysixand2> read write execute
<knowledge_> anyone else know why this happened
<JingleBells> so theres no way of installing it from the file on the mozilla homepage
<knowledge_> ?
<ishkabob> ah
<thoreauputic> pietro_spina: umm... users are not by default in "users" on debian distros
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: the other alternative is to give the "others" category elevated permissions...
<pietro_spina> thoron: ahhh, did not know that...
<fortysixand2> I think you can do that, JingleBells
<fortysixand2> but I prefer to wait until the package is in the repos
<pietro_spina> thoreauputic: oops
<tritium> JingleBells, you can do that, but I'd recommend not installing it in a system directory.
<tritium> other than perhaps under /usr/local somewhere
<funkyHat> JingleBells, why do you need 1.0.5?
<ishkabob> yeah, i gave the others category RWX, and it still doesn't work
<funkyHat> (yes, guys, i think having the up to date version would be nice too :P)
<toxickore> hi, how do i force a package to be removed with apt?
<ishkabob> which is weird, because when the Others category has just Read permission, gFTP works fine from a debian machine, just not an Ubuntu machine
<JingleBells> i like to have the latest version of software installed
<crazy2k> How can I speed up Ubuntu's initialazation process?
<fortysixand2> JingleBells:  try gentoo if you want the latest & greatest
<Servo888> Besides the lt-modem module what was that other module (had something to do with serial) that looked like ls-modem (or something). Still for winmomdems, just the serial portion
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: but you don't really want to elevate the others category... try adding her username to the users group(if it exists) and try that way.
<La_PaRCa> crazy2k, stop all the services you dont need from loading on startup.
<ishkabob> i don't think the users group does exist
<ishkabob> abd'
<crazy2k> La_PaRCa, where can I see a list of them or something?
<tritium> JingleBells, every six months ubuntu has a new release.  It never gets very far behind.
<ishkabob> and, even if it did, i elevated the others categories and it still doesn't work, so i'm skeptical as to whether that would do anything
<blacksky> toxickore, you probably want to use dpkg rather than apt
<ishkabob> i don't think the problem is in the file permissions
<tritium> crazy2k, /etc/init.d
<crazy2k> Thanks.
<toxickore> blacksky: yup....
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: yeah, I agree
<tritium> toxickore, dpkg --purge <packagename>
<ksmurf> thoreauputic ok I will add the line myping= command and it will run @ startup?
<blacksky> toxickor, dpkg --purge --force-all <packagename> would be a brute force way to do it
<La_PaRCa> crazy2k, they are in /etc/rc2.d
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: no
<JingleBells> well seeing as firefox 1.0.6 is out soon, it seems behind to me, but i'm used to windows where I can update things easier I suppose :)
<ishkabob> i honestly think this is a bug in the way that gFTP was compiled for Ubuntu
<tritium> ishkabob, don't think so...
<toxickore> tritium: thanks
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: it will run if you type myping
<ishkabob> no?
<La_PaRCa> crazy whatever you dont want loaded at startup you remove from the /etc/rc2.d directory
<kbrooks> ishkabob, what is?
<ishkabob> hold on, let me find the original question
<ishkabob> heres the thing. I have set up a user account for a friend on my machine.  I would like for her to access a few files in my home directory.  I'm sure that the permissions are set correctly.  She can ssh into my machine, scp the files, and even use sftp to get the files.  However, gFTP gives her a permission denied problem.  This is a problem i've found happens only on ubuntu machines.  If she ssh's from a debian machine, gFTP works great.  Any idea
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: I think you need to clarify what you actually want to do here
<ksmurf> thoreauputic ok and so I could put that in startup
<tritium> ishkabob, no, if we saw this problem more than once, perhaps, but you're the first case I've seen
<crazy2k> La_PaRCa, I have no idea what those files are for. :/
<ishkabob> well then perhaps its just something thats different about ubuntu machine, some sort of extra security configuration
<crazy2k> I recognize some of them though.
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: no, aliases are shell things - if you want something like that to run you need to see the output anyway, don't you?
<ishkabob> i ju8st can't think of what would cause this problem
<funkyHat> JingleBells, the ubuntu version of firefox has all the security patches from mozilla applied, so it's just as secure, it just doesn't have all the other patches. i haven't personally noticed any differences between ubuntu firefox 1.0.2, and 1.0.5 on windows
<blmartin777> has anybody here used sancho for mldonkey
<La_PaRCa> crazy2k, those are all the services that load on startup. If you dont know something, either ask or google for it and see if you can remove it.
<La_PaRCa> blmartin777, yeah
<fortysixand2> I am using 1.0.4, I think from backports
<funkyHat> but i agree, i also like having up to date stuff (hint hint, ubuntu devs :P)
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: so she can see the files listed but cant download them?
<tritium> ishkabob, it's more likely something specific to your setup
<ishkabob> yeah, she can see the files, just not download them
<blmartin777> is there a ubuntu package for it?
<ksmurf> thoreauputic ok I want to ping my router every 2 secs because my wireless is shaky.  I found that typing ping -i 2 192.168.0.1 worked to keep the connection alive.  I want a script that runs in the background to do that for me so I don't have to see the terminal
<ishkabob> unless she uses jsut about ANY other method
<ishkabob> other than gFTP
<fortysixand2> I guess you could make your own .deb.....
<blmartin777>  La_PaRCa:  is there a ubuntu package for it?
<ishkabob> and she has an ubuntu machine
<La_PaRCa> black-whisp, dont think so, no.
<JingleBells> ~/.mozilla
<La_PaRCa> blmartin777, dont think so
<JingleBells> :|
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: and you are on an Ubuntu box also?
<crazy2k> La_PaRCa, I wan't to get rid of the thing that tries to connect to the Internet to get information for the clock or something.
<blmartin777> La_PaRCa: thanks
<ishkabob> yes
<fortysixand2> NTP
<tritium> ishkabob, then perhaps something wrong on her end.  Like I said, it works well for nearly everyone that uses it
<toxickore> how can i fix this? http://pastebin.ca/17937
<ishkabob> i've had the same problem though with a friends server, in the end my friend changed the files so that I owned them, and then it worked
<ishkabob> but thats a pretty shaky solution
<La_PaRCa> crazy2k, I think its rsyn but wouldnt count on it
<crazy2k> Can't find on Google.
<ishkabob> does anyone know what gFTP uses when it you select ssh2?
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: I guess you could add the command to a wrapper script that starts your connection
<blacksky> toxickore: did you try the force-all option for dpkg?
<ishkabob> i was always under the impression that it used sftp
<jmspeex> Hi, just installed 5.04 and got a few questions. First, how do I turn off the pc speaker?
<toxickore> blacksky: well... that's the first problem i experienced when trying to dist-upgrade
<jnk> jmspeex, add "pcspkr" to /etc/modules
<ksmurf> thoreauputic now you are in over my head.... I still a noob
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd  config files
<jnk> jmspeex, oops to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd  config files
<tritium> jmspeex, try the audio mixer first
<funkyHat> i would like to set up LFE crossover on my nForce2 soundcard (onboard nForce mobo), so my subwoofer is used when i play stereo sound
<tritium> jmspeex, you should be able to mute it
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd  config files
<jmspeex> tritium: I can't
<funkyHat> how can i do that?
<tritium> jmspeex, can you try alsamixer on the command line?
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd  config files
<jmspeex> tritium: I did
<jmspeex> The "PC Speaker" was muted
<funkyHat> at least i think it's called LFE crossover :D
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd  config files
<hugo> please
<hugo> help
<^thehatsrule^> use find
<^thehatsrule^> locate?
<^thehatsrule^> man
<^thehatsrule^> etc
<[2] BoxingFiend> same place where all config are /etc/
<hugo> ya but where in etc
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: I don't know if this will work, but you could try adding the command to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh to have it start each time you boot
<[2] BoxingFiend> ls | grep pure
<benkong2> I need an /etc/hosts question answered please I have a dyndns dynamic domain benkong2.ath.cx in my /etc/hosts I have 127.0.0.1 localdomain.localhost tuxserver second line is 192.168.1.70 tuxserver benkong2.ath.cx is this incorrect?
<jmspeex> Another question is how to make the gnome and kde font settings coexist.
<tritium> hugo, are you familiar with the "-L" switch to dpkg ?  It can be used to list files in a package...
<jmspeex> The kde font prefs don't affect gnome apps at all, but the gnome prefs affect the kde ones twice.
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: my server log shows accepted password for user .... .... ssh2  then subsystem request for sftp...
<gobbolino> hi to all
<ishkabob> yeah, so it uses sftp
<jmspeex> (I'm using KDE as my desktop, but many gnome apps)
<ksmurf> thoreauputic I'll try that...
<ishkabob> is there a configuration file for sftp?
<jnk> jmspeex, "affect the kde ones twice" ??
<lcharly_TheOne> i have problems with my laptop is "Compaq presario V2312 Amd turion 64 ATI radeon xpress 200m 128mb"
<lcharly_TheOne> when i install the ubuntu for amd 64 the computer is too slow
<lcharly_TheOne> always the proccesor is in 52% in use
<jmspeex> jnk: If I tell both kde and gnome that I want larger fonts, the kde fonts get it twice (once from kde, once from gnome)
<lcharly_TheOne> some body know waht can i do??
<Jimbob> lcharly_TheOne: If you run "top", what program is using the most CPU?
<Jimbob> (from a terminal)
<lcharly_TheOne> mmm i don't know
<[2] BoxingFiend> lcharly: do a cat /proc/cpuinfo, what speed does the kernel recognize it as
<Gnobody> yes open gnome-system-monitor and see what is eating up 52% usage
<Gnobody> lcharly_TheOne
<lcharly_TheOne> because im in windwos
<lcharly_TheOne> i uninstall ubuntu
<Jimbob> lcharly_TheOne: Well, we're not psychic :-)
<kevin> which version of windows lcharly?
<Gnobody> I have never seen a problem like that
<lcharly_TheOne> XP
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd congigs files please
<Gnobody> XP x64?
<kevin> do a cntrl alt del and and task the process that iis eating the cpu
<lcharly_TheOne> yes
<tritium> hugo, use "dpkg -L pure-ftpd" to  find out
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd configs files please
<gobbolino> some one can help me about 1280x800 (widescreen) resolution?
<lcharly_TheOne> in windows the computer is too fast
<tritium> hugo, and please stop repeating
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: just the man page that I can find...
<lcharly_TheOne> but in ubuntu the computer is too slow
<ishkabob> man ssh?
<Gnobody> It could be a bug in the Cool&Quiet
<ishkabob> er man sftp?
<[2] BoxingFiend> hugo: it's not under /etc/pureftp.conf?
<kevin> sorry misunderstood
<mwh_> Hi, im looking at buying a HP nc4200, but I'm wondering if the wifi will work with ubuntu hoary
<Gnobody> is cool&quiet enabled?
<mwh_> anyone here who has a nc4200 and who can guide me a bit
<Gnobody> and was enabled when you used ubuntu
<Gnobody> ?
<lcharly_TheOne> when i open a terminal use 100% of the processor
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: yep... mc
<hugo> dpkg -L pure-ftpdno
<hugo> no
<mwh_> on the ubuntu site it says something about broadcom nic's not supported, but it seems to be an intel wificard
<zerotime> hi, is there any graphical interface for unrar?
<hugo> where the pure-ftpd configs files please
<tritium> hugo, "dpkg -L pure-ftpd", make sure it's spelled correctly
<lauli> can someone hand me a tut/howto on ubuntu+windows-shares ?
<lauli> (url)
<lcharly_TheOne> well i have to reinstall ubuntu and then maybe you can help me
<tritium> lauli, take a look at ubuntuguide.org
<zerotime> i'd like to unrar a file encripted with password, how can I proceed?
<thoreauputic> hugo: type what you've been told in a terminal and you will see all the files installed by that package
<hugo> ok
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: also look at /etc/ssh/ssh_config   and man ssh  :)
<ishkabob> yeah, just looked at ssh_config
<nickrud> hugo, the config files might be in pure-ftpd-common, or -ldap, -mysql, or -postgresql, depending on what configs you are looking for
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<thoreauputic> lauli:^^^^^
<IIIEars> !merengue
<ubotu> IIIEars: Bugger all, i dunno
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: the sshd_config also... of course you are already pokeing around in that folder...
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: have you tried !nougat as well *grin* ?
<zerotime> please, need some help
<IIIEars> Hi Threauputic :) - erm  lol no.  !nougat
<shookuser1> How Ya all doin??
<zerotime> how can I unrar a file with password
<tritium> ishkabob, you shouldn't have to be mucking with your ssh config files.  something else is wrong, I believe
<thr1ce> zerotime: dunno..wine and a brute force PW cracker?
<shookuser1> I'm having a problem with dvds on ubuntu
<dradul> zerotime, instead of installing unrar, activate the multiverse repo and install rar. You use the Gnome archive manager to have a graphical interface.
<zerotime> thx
<shookuser1> Can anyone help
<ermac`> why do i get the error: could not initialize vbox, when i start photoshop.exe in wine?
<[2] BoxingFiend> shookuser1:  take a look at ubuntuguide.org and install the codecs
<ishkabob> tritium: well, what do you think is wrong? if its it not a file permissions problem and its not a problem ssh configuration
<zerotime> I noticed some apps like mplayer gui, xmms, and amule have very big fonts, how can I change that?
<shookuser1> All I found was dvd rw codes
<dradul> zerotime, my pleasure. One thing more. You may need to use the command line to extract the contents of a password protected file, but for others, it works just fine.
<[2] BoxingFiend> shookuser1: do you have libdvdcss2? if not sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nickrud> !libdvdcss2
<Belutz> how to have KDE in my ubuntu? so i can choose between KDE or Gnome?
<ubotu> nickrud: I don't know, could you explain it?
<synd> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Belutz: install kubuntu-desktop
<thr1ce> Belutz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ca3sar> hey im using hoary live cd, but my serial mouse doesnt work. how can i fix it ?
<shookuser1> 2boxingfriends I'll try it thnki you
<IIIEars> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/"
<zenlunatic> why doesn't hoary have a .xinitrc?
<arny_> my english is very bad. but, one question
<zerotime> I just installed ati drivers, and then tvtime stopped working, aguing that theres no yuy2 support, I checked fgrlxconfig and theres nothing to deal with yuy2 support, how can I make tvtime work again?
<Discipulus> araw1, don't ask to ask, justa sk
<Discipulus> just ask*
<benkong2> can a directory be renamed in linux?
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: 1) debian distros use .xsession 2) you write it yourself
<benkong2> example postfixadmin-2.1.0 to postfixadmin
<Belutz> i thought i should install kde-desktop :p
<tritium> ishkabob, sorry, hard to say
<Belutz> thoreauputic: thx :)
<arny_> Where are there sources.list for ubuntu horary ?
<thoreauputic> benkong2: read about the mv command
<ca3sar> benkong2 "mv  postfixadmin-2.1.0  postfixadmin"
<nickrud> benkong2, mv <old name> <new name>
<benkong2> I want to follow the postfix wiki but cyrus-sasl will not install any reason why?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<benkong2> thoreauputic, thanks
<[2] BoxingFiend> arny: /etc/apt/sources.list
<benkong2> ca3sar, thanks
<benkong2> nickrud, thanks
<arny_> yes, but, in internet, the "repositorios"
<ishkabob> tirtium, the thing i'm the most confused about is why i can use gFTP from a debian machine,  but not from an ubuntu machine
<zerotime> anyone with the problem I mentioned before? how to enable yuy2 support in ati driver config
<ca3sar> yw, but does someone know it possible to enable a serial mouse on ubuntu live cd ?
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell La_PaRCa about codecs
<ernstp> anyone found xkbcomp in breezy right now?
<erirlar> uhm, how do i install a deb package?
<zerotime> dpkg -i ..dsa.das..deb
<ishkabob> AND, i can use gftp from an ubuntu machine, as long as i OWN the files i'm trying to download
<erirlar> aha, thanks zerotime
<ishkabob> but this is not the case with debian
<nickrud> erirlar, dpkg -i <package>, but the program is probably available in ubuntu
<gobbolino> hi... i have 2problem with ubunu: 1. resolution widescreen 1280x800 (but gnome monitor panel say 1025x768) and 2. xawtv and ftp uploading program "webcam" where is?or wher is the config file of xawtv?
<SogniX> I just installed ubuntu 5.04 on my PC (that has multiple hard drives), and the installation part for GRUB saw that I also had Windows so it would be ok to accept the default install for Grub, accepted it - and no Ubuntu! Just windows. :( Any idea? I tried reinstalling and gave it /dev/hda1 as a location for grub as well but nothing :(
<arny_> Bye!
<NuffSed> I have a small problem. My OpenOffice doesnt start?
<NuffSed> Anyone with an idea
<jnk> SogniX: you should probably install grub on another drive... where is ubuntu installed?
<jnk> NuffSed, wait it's coming lol
<nickrud> gobbolino, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there will be a section in it saying what resolutions it can and cannot use, maybe there's a hint there
<kevin> Sognix: I have dual booted Ubuntu laots of times and the best way I have found is to use a patitioning tool and make a blank partition for ubuntu, then when it is install go into the grub and make sure that it sees Windows
<NuffSed> jnk, No I have waited :) It doesnt
<SogniX> on the 2nd drive..  /dev/hda2 I think
<SogniX> or is that /dev/hdb1? sorry
<thoreauputic> NuffSed: what happens if you run " oowriter" from a terminal (without the quotes)
<jnk> NuffSed, type oowriter in a terminal and see if something goes wrong
<[2] BoxingFiend> hdb
<pietro_spina> ishkabob: i vote for a side by side comparisons of the two gftprc files in $HOME/.gftp/  And that is all I have... good luck...
<SogniX> ubuntu has it's own drive
<ishkabob> thank you
<kevin> sorry kevin will stay out of it
<pietro_spina> np
<jnk> SogniX, and what locations have you tried when installing grub?
<NuffSed> umm.. ok whats the .sversionrc file?
<SogniX> whatever it defaults to on the installer, and /dev/hda1
<SogniX> and is there a way to get to the grub installer without reinstalling ubuntu?
<SogniX> it's already there - just need to "see" it. heh :p
<thoreauputic> NuffSed: it just has the Open Office version afaict
<NuffSed> ah.. now it starts.. .sversionrc pointed to a directory that doesnt exist.
<NuffSed> thanks for the tip :)
<jnk> SogniX, you can boot from a live cd and use a chroot
<aeho> I'm having weird problem in my own compiled opengl apps (supertux, warzone 2100), they compile fine, but I can't see the games really, just black
<SogniX> hmm
* SogniX looks for blank CD
<jnk> SogniX, you should try /dev/hda and /dev/hdb, but in the grub syntax ( something like (hd0,0) and (hd1,0) ?)
<dradul> SogniX, although you can install Ubuntu in the slave disk and install GRUB in the MBR of the first disk, it will not be able to load the grub configuration menu unless *it is in the master disk*, that is you still need a small partition in the master disk that at least contains the boot files.
<kevin> I am really starting to hare windblows. I have been working on the same pc for little over 3 hours installing and updating win98 se plus all of the apps for it.....grrrrrrrrrrr
<aeho> sounds work, I can see the cursor also in warzone
<SogniX> oh
<basti> I just installed the latest radeon driver and added fglrx to xorg.conf and now I can only choose from 2 differen resolutions..
<SogniX> kevin, 98? ewww
<kevin> yup. customer pc lol
<SogniX> i force everyone to get 2k or XP before I help them :p
<kevin> I am using my laptop to be in here lol
<kevin> Sognix: I work with a lot of people on assistance so I have to get them to use the MAR program
<MrMo> anyone using USB 2 stuff on Ubuntu?
<MrMo> or is it just me who has this EHCI->UHCI->Storage?
<anubis> once a server is installed does it start @boot automagically or do I have to add it to runtime?
<kyncani> it's automagically added to /etc/rc*.d/
<kevin> MrMo, I will when i INSTAKK IT on my desktop pc, right now it is on my p1 233 laptop
<kevin> install lol
<MrMo> kevin, ohh well...
<vini> Please, i try to listen some MP3 and receive this message: There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/vini/Desktop/song.mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins, what can I do?
<La_PaRCa> Ok, someone just upgraded breezy and got X hosed. How can he fix it?
<SogniX> vini, what app you trying to listen to them on?
<vini> totem
<vini> SogniX, totem
<thoreauputic> vini: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<SogniX> hmm... don't know that one. I was having trouble too until I got xmms - but I like xmms :p
<thoreauputic> vini: it's in the universe repo
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<zerotime> how to enable dvd playback and divx playback under totem?
<La_PaRCa> !codecs
<ubotu> I guess codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
#ubuntu 2005-07-23
<aru> La_PaRCa: install stable
<aru> -
<La_PaRCa> aru, how would he go about that?
<zerotime> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<aru> download the stable iso and install
<thoreauputic> aru: erm... what are you talking about?
<aru> nevermind
<martin_> Anyone knows about some nice photo manager for gnome? STK like picasa...
<thoreauputic> martin_: gthumb is nice
<thoreauputic> I don't know picasa, guess it's a Windows thing...
<vini> thoreauputic, thanks a lot... now I'm listen MP3, but WAV files do not play
<martin_> I know, but I miss some features (album generating, slideshow, red-eyes correction etc.)
<thoreauputic> vini: wav or wma ?
<retteketet> yes picasa is a windows thing
<vini> thoreauputic, wav :)
<jnk> martin_, f-spot maybe (didn't try in a while so I don't know if it has those features)
<thoreauputic> vini: in a terminal, what happens if you type   aplay song.wav ?
<kyncani> vini: install gstreamer0.8-plugins which will install a whole bunch of gstreamer codecs
<aru> heh
<htaccess> how do i tab between virtual desktops in ubuntu?
<htaccess> ctrl tab dont seem to work
<jnk> ctrl alt arrows
<vini> thoreauputic, aplay: test_wavefile:689: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<thoreauputic> htaccess: ctrl-alt arrow I think (I'm in fluxbox...)
<martin_> I tried installing imgseek via apt-get, but didnt work... I will try the f-spot, thx for the tip.
<htaccess> yea thats it, thanks
<thoreauputic> vini: hmmm... what does the command   file test_wavefile   say ?
<jnk> oops do not feel lucky for f-spot on google
<aru> takes you to the project page...
<jnk> aru does it?
<apokryphos> Can the Ubuntu partition manager not format free space that hasn't been partitioned/formatted before?
<jnk> I typed f-spot in the location bar in firefox... went elsewhere
<vini> thoreauputic, test_wavefile: ERROR: cannot open `test_wavefile' (No such file or directory)
<martin_> And guys, Ubuntu rules!
<jnk> apokryphos, you mean gparted? sure it can, if you don't have too many primary parittions
<thoreauputic> vini: well, of course you need to be in the right directory and use the right file name :)
<martin_> I have tried Suse, Fedora, Mandrake, Debian and Ubuntu is my choice...
<thoreauputic> vini:  file <name of file>
<apokryphos> jnk: nope, the installer partioner
<martin_> see you
<kevin> Same here martin_
<jnk> apokryphos, it definitely can
<apokryphos> jnk: could be the fact that there's too many primaries; I'll check that out
<vini> thoreauputic, ohhh, I didn't understand :P
<thoreauputic> vini: :)
<vini> thoreauputic, Menu-Tarantino.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, mono 22050 Hz
<thoreauputic> vini: OK, well it should play AFAIK - try   play Menu-Tarantino.wav
<apokryphos> jnk: is there any potential loss of data on a partition that's changed from primary to logical?
<vini> thoreauputic, play? command not found
<jnk> apokryphos, I don't know how you can do that without loss
<vini> thoreauputic, whats AFAIK
<jnk> (except by copying)
<thoreauputic> vini: as far as I know
<noplease> hiqall
<noplease> uups
<noplease> @
<thoreauputic> vini: OK it's odd that you can't play a .wav file - seems you don't have the "play" script, which doesn't matter, but I think installing gstreamer-plugins is a good idea, as someone suggested
<nickrud> vini, try this: sudo apt-get install esound-clients, then esdplay <file.wav>
<yourghetek> is there a way to get a "boot from cd" command in grub?
<SogniX> jnk, mind helping me some more? :p
<nickrud> vini, I'm assuming you're using ubuntu, not kubuntu
<vini> nickrud, yes, ubuntu
<nickrud> vini, ok
<jnk> SogniX, I can try
<basti> fucking ATI cant they just make a driver that works...
<vini> thoreauputic, I installed gstreamer-plugins when kyncani suggested
<SogniX> jnk, I'm booted from a live CD and staring at a terminal window as root... but the drive with ubuntu installed does not show up in df
<MIK3MAN> I am running the ubunto live cd, everything looks great, but I cant get wy wireless lan to work, I downloaded ndiswrapper.deb, but how can I install it manually?? I would like to make sure I can configure my wireless lan before I install ubuntu to the harddrive. Can someone help??
<jnk> SogniX, it's not mounted
<nickrud> vini, and, what app are you trying to play the wav file from?
<MIK3MAN> ndiswrapper.deb is now on a cdrw, and is loaded in terminal. How do I install... anyone??
<vini> nickrud, totem and rhythmbox
<MrMo> MIK3MAN, dpkg -i is your friend
<nickrud> vini, and mp3's work in both?
<MIK3MAN> MrMo: thanks, hold on
<vini> nickrud, yes, after I install gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> vini: hmmm.... I don't often need to play .wav files, but if I were you I would install beep-media-player and set it to use the esound output plugin - I'm surprised totem won't play that file: else try running gst-register-0.8
<vini> maybe my WAV file is broken
<vini> nickrud, esdplay Menu-Tarantino.wav
<vini> Audio File Library: WAVE file data format 0x161 not currently supported [error 0] 
<thoreauputic> vini: actually running gst-register-0.8 is probably a good idea anyway
<vini> thoreauputic, I will try download another wav file
<thoreauputic> vini: that command should regiater all your plugins
<thoreauputic> *register
<nickrud> vini, use the files in /usr/share/sounds as your test files
<MIK3MAN> MrMo: its reading database... I have the source package... that shouldnt matter right?
<lcore> Hmm. Chrootkit wrote: Warning: `//root/.bash_history' file size is zero. What apart from an intruder could zero it?
<MrMo> dunno. should handle it transparently I think
<vini> nickrud and thoreauputic, yes, my WAV file is broken
<vini> works with another one
<thoreauputic> vini: ah, OK :)
<vini> thanks a lot :)
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<MIK3MAN> MrMo: it installed successfully, I dont know how to get this to connect now.. trying through network, btw its a dlink card
<basti> seriously. anyone can help me understanding what is wrong with my ati driver installation
<MIK3MAN> MrMo: is there a terminal command I could use to get my ip stats?
<MIK3MAN> says its connected, but I cant browse
<thoreauputic> MIK3MAN: ifconfig
<zukalk> !lamp
<ubotu> it has been said that lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<MIK3MAN> thoreauputic: thanks, hold on
<thoreauputic> MIK3MAN: don't paste the output!
<OdiiN> anyone knows how to configure Konversation and firestarter to be able to resume dcc downloads ? ( i'm behind a router)
<MIK3MAN> thoreauputic: I know that.. heh, still not working.. think I need ndiswrapper utils?? its a dlink card. Under network it says connected and active, but I cant browse
<MIK3MAN> ifconfig just gives me my loopback ip
<thoreauputic> MIK3MAN: unfortunately, what I know about wireless and ndiswrapper would fit comfortably on a postage stamp , sorry ;)
* thoreauputic uses steam-age cat 5 cables
<felo> help
<felo> help
<nickrud> felo, ask
* Will_ pushes his internet through pipes filled with mercury
* nickrud still sneaker nets 
<MIK3MAN> thoreauputic: thats ok, thanks, I know that the card will work under debian, I had it going with simplymepis
<Will_> It's a good conductor! But a bugger to get into drywall
<felo> i need driver song card daemond dt0398 ubuntu system
<CrushToZeroo> Can someone give me a hand. I downloaded the window decorations at http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330 but I don't know how to install them.
<thoreauputic> Will_: well, it beats string and two paper cups i guess ;-)
<Will_> thoreauputic: I was experimenting with string soaked in mercury... but the fumes got to me
<Nsaneice> Hey, what is the best place to put Windows drivers that ndiswrapper is going to use?
<felo> nickrud?
<thoreauputic> Will_: ah yes, and I guess your face is kind of pale and drawn now - but it used to be a cure for syphilis, so I guess you aren't likely to get that at leaast ;-)
<nickrud> felo, thinking and looking, I'm not a real sound guru :)
<Will_> thoreauputic: I've not had sex in about....At least a month. I think I would have noticed an STD by now
<thoreauputic> Will_: it took Henry VIII a lot longer than that to notice the symptoms ;-)
<IIIEars> << practices safe sex - anyone have that 1-800 number? - lol
<thoreauputic> Will_: but I guess this is for #ubuntu-offtopic - heheh
<felo> i dont now
<felo> no speak spanish
<CrushToZeroo> how do I register my nick?
<imaek> When I try to use DVD::Rip, or even try to play a DVD, I get the message "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<thoreauputic> CrushToZeroo:  /msg nickserv help
<CrushToZeroo> thx
<IIIEars> I don't worry about sex since i got married. - abstinence - lol
<nickrud> eh
<Burrito> does anybdy know where is the floppy disk in linux?
<CrushToZero> Can someone help me please. I downloaded a few window decorations from http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330 but I'm not sure on how to get them installed.
<Burrito> how can i save a file in the floppy?
<thoreauputic> Burrito:  /dev/fd0
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> thanks
<thoreauputic> or /media/floppy0
<enyc> butt: at least, thats the floppy _device_
<enyc> /media/floppy0 is somewhere a filesystem on floppydisk may be mounted
<TheWarMachine> hello one and all
<TheWarMachine> I have a question
<thoreauputic> enyc: yes, hence my follow-up to clarify where he might find it :)
<enyc> i.e. "/dev/fd0" is usually a 1.44mb file representing the disk itself,  /media/floppy0 is where the files/etc may be visible individiually ;-)
<TheWarMachine> im using realplayer and I get  no sound
<enyc> thor: kk ;-)
<TheWarMachine> any ideas
<TheWarMachine> ??
<nickrud> Burrito, first, you must mount the floppy, in a terminal, mount /media/floppy0
<Nsaneice> Hey, what is the best place to put Windows drivers that ndiswrapper is going to use?
<Nsaneice> Do I need to keep the drivers on the system even after ndiswrapper is done installing?
<thoreauputic> TheWarMachine: sometimes deleting the *.swf files in the realplayer plugins directory helps (don't ask me why)
<imaek> ARGH.  The DVDRIP package doesn't work
<indentbp> hi all
<derral_8> I looked at the ubuntu web site to find out what version still runs XFree86 but could not find it. Anyone no ?
<thoreauputic> derral_8: warty
<TheWarMachine> thoreauputic: ilol try it
<derral_8> 4.3.0 ?
<TheWarMachine> i will*
<thoreauputic> derral_8: I think so - type X -version to see
<knowledge_> ok guys I did menu makeconfig on my kernel and did what that guy told me and still no Wifi card
<thoreauputic> derral_8: to see if you have warty type   cat /etc/issue
<knowledge_> do I have to do a modprobe
<knowledge_> ?
<zukalk> heyko_, i just installed a LAMP and put some php files i wrote using windoze. they work fine in the Win apache2 server, but here i always get this error: mysql_fetch_object(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource
<zukalk> (heyko_ this wasn't just for you, but xchat assumed it was, sorry)
<nickrud> thoreauputic, yes, moving those swf* works, thanks
<indentbp> Does anyone here have experience with the wifi rt8180 chipset
<thoreauputic> nickrud: :) you're welcome
<Burrito> nickrud: where is the floppy now?
<nickrud> Burrito, if you did the mount command, then the files on the floppy are in /media/floppy0
<knowledge_> anyoen?
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> thanks
<indentbp> All of my hardware is supported on Kubuntu except my netgear wireless card... can anyone help?
<enyc> Hrrm
<nickrud> Burrito, move files around as you wish, then umount /media/floppy0 before you eject, too late
<zukalk> does anyone why i get the error "Warning: mysql_fetch_object(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /var/www/phpxs/test/news-admin3.php on line 128"? it works fine with windoze
<zukalk> does anyone know*
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I been using totem-xine, but it's nice that realplayer works now
<enyc> inde: Does the hardware manafacturer provide/help the kernel developers with driver etc. ?
<cafuego> indentbp: ndiswrapper
<indentbp> nndiswrapper didnt work
<cafuego> indentbp: Which card do you have?
<indentbp> netgear ma521
<nickrud> enyc, lol, not very often
<thoreauputic> nickrud: I use totem-xine too, and ironically it plays more real media than realplayer :) I use realplayer to listen to the BBC
<nickrud> mmm, bbc
<nickrud> I miss it
<psai_> anybody got a terratec dmx6fire 24/96 working with ubuntu ? i can only play soundfiles in some kind of fast forward mode
<thoreauputic> nickrud: well, tune in with realplayer - the plugins for firefox seem to work OK here
<cafuego> indentbp: Driverloader, ndiswrapper or a buggy realtek driver (8081L) are your only options.
<Tsukasa> zukalk: you sure mysql is running? you sure the username allows your host?
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I have dialup right now, I'm basically not on the net ;(
<indentbp> cafuego: netgear ma521... im trying to use the rt8180 driver, im about ready to give up and either go with a different distro or buy a new card
<thoreauputic> nickrud: I have dialup too - BBC radio works OK
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I'll check it out
<zukalk> Tsukasa, i'm sure it's running, i can confirm it using mysql-admin. how do i know about the username-host thing?
<cafuego> indentbp: A different distro will still have the same issue. A new card might be a better option. I have a WG311, which works fine using ndiswrapper.
<Tsukasa> zukalk: check out your mysql -> user table
<thoreauputic> nickrud: realplay automatically changes the quality for low bandwidth
<indentbp> im leaning towards getting a new card... im just nort ready to give up kubuntu. Any reccomendations on an easily supported wireless card?
<enyc> inde:  "orinoco" chipset cards are good I understand
<Tsukasa> maybe doing a check in the script itself would help too
<indentbp> cafueago: wg311? thanks, im buying it now
<cafuego> indentbp: Keep in mind that will _NOT_ work without windows drivers. There surely are cards that have _native_ Linux drivers.
<zukalk> Tsukasa, these are the users i have: H:localhost U:root - H:ubuntu  U:root - H:localhost U:[blank]  - H:ubuntu U:[blank]  - H:localhost - U:debian-sys-maint
<aru> ls
<aru> dur
<funkyHat> what is the default font path for ubuntu?
<imaek> When I try to use DVD:: RIP, I get a "filetype/codec not yet supported by 'transcode'" message, and then it doesn't do anything.
<imaek> Is there any way to correct this?
<nickrud> funkyHat, you can find at the top of /etc/font/font.conf
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<nickrud> funkyHat, sorry, it's /etc/font/fonts.conf
<funkyHat> ls: /etc/font: No such file or directory
<funkyHat> eek
<nickrud> funkyHat, I cannot type correctly tonight, /etc/fonts/fonts.conf :)
<funkyHat> lol. i should have guessed and tried that
<orates> ddefefa
<sphincter> ssdgjgsd
<evo|ution> heya
<sphincter> anyone know where the xorg headers/sdk is?
<evo|ution> i wanted to knw which gui does ubuntu use
<sphincter> evo, whatever you want
<evo|ution> i like gnome
<sphincter> can be had with gnome or kde depending, but install what you want
<evo|ution> will it work
<Will_> Stop asking me!
<evo|ution> im a newbie
<nickrud> evo|ution, then get ubuntu, it uses gnome
<evo|ution> thnx ppl
<sphincter> hmmm....
<kutucape> hi all
<sphincter> no ideas on the xorg sdk?
<nickrud> sphincter, sudo apt-get install  x-window-system-dev will get you just everything
<sphincter> ahhhh... that's it. thanks
<sphincter> i tried apt-cache search dev, but i guess i missed that ;)
<evo|ution> ok one last question, can i have the link for the lastest version of ubuntu for amd64
<sphincter> er..... ubuntulinux.org?
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know where I can get the man pages for socket programming. eg "man bind","man listen"
<cafuego> feugan3333: manpages-dev
<nickrud> sphincter a good trick is, if you know a file you want, but don't know which package: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<GreaseMonkey> you have to be frickin' kidding me
<GreaseMonkey> I didn't pingout yet>!
<sphincter> nick, thx
<cafuego> feugan3333: I told the info pages are better for beginners and people who need more extensive docs than just a list of function calls and params.
<sphincter> just making the switch from fedora, still unlearning ;)
<indentbp> cafuego: is the wg311 a pci or pcmcia card
<cafuego> indentbp: pci
<cafuego> indentbp: If you're after pcmcia, get a decent prism54.
<feugan3333> cafuego: Thanks. Where would I find the info pages?
<indentbp> cafuego: does the prism have come with native linux drivers?
<cafuego> indentbp: Alternatively, cisco ahs prettyd ecent support afaik.
<cafuego> indentbp: http://www.prism54.org/
<KB2000> indentbp: my laptop has a prism54g WLAN card internally... and it works in ubuntu autodetected...
<feugan3333> Yes, linux supports the prism chipset in the kernel
<indentbp> cafuego: thanks, i want to go with something that has linux support to avoid the possibility of not installing ndiswrapper correctly
<cafuego> feugan3333: There are various prism54 chips and not all are supported the same way.
<Kyral> Yah, I feel like an idiot
<Kyral> I had this XChat open on another Desktop and forgot about it
<KB2000> anybody know of an ubuntu supported webcam?
<indentbp> when trying "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" i get an error
<feugan3333> yes, my mistake, but in general cards with prism chipsets work on linux
<cafuego> indentbp: You undoubtedly need the .inf, the .sys and various firmware files.
<cafuego> KB2000: My wife's iSights works OK on Linux.
<KB2000> i didn't need any firmware files for my prism WLAN card
<KB2000> isights? it sounds like a mac thing?
<cafuego> KB2000: Correct
<KB2000> can it run on a pc?
<cafuego> KB2000: It just a firewire cam. I run it off Coriander via v4l.
<KB2000> and coriander is a webcam app?
<cafuego> I do note that windows can't use it <heh>
<sphincter> well, nuts
<sphincter> that still didn't do it
<sphincter> and a search doesn't turn up anything
<sphincter> can't find xf86Version.h anywhere
<cafuego> !find xf86Version.h
<bob2> doesn't appear to be in ubuntu
<DAC1138> is there a gnome equivilant of kdesu?
<cafuego> !find xorgVersion.h
* cafuego eyes teh bot
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: gksudo, for sudo
<bob2> DAC1138: yes, which ubuntu uses by default: gksu
<cafuego> Stop putting the load on 1 and just answer me.
<sphincter> apparently, this driver i'm trying to build needs the xorg SDK, which supplies that file
<zukalk> how do i change a .txt's encoding?
<bob2> er, ubuntu uses gksudo, right
<funkyHat> can anyone help me add my windows fonts folder to my list of fonts folders? (mounted ntfs volume)
<DAC1138> thanks
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xf86Version.h' returned no results.
<funkyHat> *and make my the fonts work :D
<bob2> funkyHat: add an entry to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<bit0> hello
<JDahl> bob2, what are the chances of openafs 1.3.82 (http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openafs.html) making it into Breezy, possibly in universe?
<Will_> You know, somebody told me their were umable to view .txt files on their computer the other day. I was not sure if I should laugh or cry
<bit0> where is mkfondir file?
<cafuego> !info openafs breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xorgVersion.h' returned no results.
<bob2> JDahl: if it's in Debian already, I wouldn't think you'd need to send too much whiskey to mdz
<MIK3MAN> can I configure my dlink wifi card with the ubuntu live cd? or am I wasting my time and I should just install it to the harddrive and configure it?? I have been googling for hours.
<bob2> JDahl: email the ubuntu-devel list, I guess
<cafuego> well2
<nickrud> bit0, try locate mkfontdir
<bob2> MIK3MAN: you're wasting your time in the sense that if you configure it on the live cd, you'll need to reconfigure it over again once you install
<bob2> most things don;t care about mkfontdir
<MIK3MAN> bob2: thats what I'm thinking
<bob2> (ie kde, gnome, mozilla, etc)
<nickrud> not any more, thank god
<DAC1138> anyone using e17? or anyone know how i would replace gdm with entrance?
<cafuego> bob2: especially a read-only ntfs font directory
<bit0> nickrud, which package contais "mkfondir"?
<bob2> hah, yeah
<MIK3MAN> bob2: I dont know what distro I want though... lol
<zukalk> how do i change a .txt's encoding?
<cafuego> or am I mixing up users now?
<bob2> MIK3MAN: then just install ubuntu and enjoy!
<bit0> nickrud, i'm using breezy
<bob2> zukalk: iconv is one way
<nickrud> interesting, mkfontdir is not installed by default in hoary
<bob2> but you need to know what you're doing with it...
<feugan3333> MIKE3MAN: you want ubuntu
<cafuego> bit0: Well, X is a bit broken in breezy
<nickrud> bit0, if I remember, it's mkfontdir :)
<zukalk> bob2, thanks
<bit0> cafuego, "a bit broken" ??? :((
<MrMo> Whaaaaa! I gotta kill this !... I want to use my USB at HIGH speed... damit!
<cafuego> bit0: Ok ok, VERY broken.
<MIK3MAN> feugan3333: I wanted my dlink wifi to work with the live cd, but that aint happenen
<KB2000> bit0: X is quite broken in breezy...
<bit0> cafuego, suuure!!
<cafuego> bit0: See /topic.
<pax> anyone used QTParted successfully to resize an ext3 partition?
<cafuego> bit0: if it wasn't broken, X works wotk fine and half of Gnome wouldn't try to uninstall when upgrading.
<bit0> cafuego, how could i return to "stable"??
<funkyHat> so will just adding <dir>/mnt/win/WINDOWS/fonts</dir> make the fonts work, or do i need to do anything else?
<feugan3333> MIKE3MAN: yes there are not a lot of cards that work with live cds?
<cafuego> bit0: Wipe, reinstall.
<MIK3MAN> I guess I'll just try the full blown ubuntu for a week then decide
<KB2000> bit0: breezy IS "unstable"... :)
<FormerWindowsUse> I won an iPod via Apple's new 500 Million competition and tried to access it via gtkpod but it says my iPod's file structure is invalid.  What do I do?
<feugan3333> MIKE3MAN: most cards require you to install their drivers (that is if there are any)
<KB2000> it's nice to have the bleeding edge apps and get updates every day, but when X breaks it's not cool... been there... :)
<bit0> KB2000,sure!,.. i know :(
<cafuego> FormerWindowsUse: You probably need to set it up and format it using FAT32 (It may be an HFS formatted one). HAve you copied anything onto it yet?
<FormerWindowsUse> cafuego, no
<MIK3MAN> I will prolly be on here later guys once its downloaded and installed. You can help a noob to configure wifi
<MIK3MAN> heh
<cafuego> X is a fairly minor thing to be broken.
<KB2000> cafuego: why is that minor? :)
<Madpilot> is it possible to use Adobe's .pfb format fonts in Ubuntu?
<feugan3333> Is breezy out in some form?
<indigo_> can anyone tell me if there is something i must do to get alsa to use my echo indigo (pcmcia sound card) ?
<cafuego> FormerWindowsUse: See if you can mount it (it'll be a scsi disk, sda or sdb)
<MIK3MAN> I know the dlink works though, cause I had it working on Mepis
<bob2> feugan3333: it's available for testing, but it's not recommended for new users
<Slipaway172> i would like to know the difference between a primary and extended partition. i will use ext3 on a 2nd HDD to use as a backup
<bob2> Madpilot: are they postscript ones?
<MIK3MAN> I'll be back later
<indigo_> Slipaway172: there is no significant difference, really
<feugan3333> bob2: cool where can I get a look?
<Slipaway172> what would reccomend i use for backing up?
<Madpilot> bob2: yeah, google says .pfb is one of the Postscript formats
<cafuego> where the crap did bringing go oin the kernel config?
<raven3x7> indigo_,  huh there is a difference depending on how many partitions you need on your hd
<bob2> Madpilot: then it should work fine
<FormerWindowsUse> cannot mount my iPod, cafuego
<bob2> feugan3333: dunno, if you wanted it, you'd just upgrade, or read the devel list
<indigo_> Slipaway172: it doesn't really matter, but you can't have more than 4 primary partitions, and 4 subpartitions per extended partition
<bob2> feugan3333: things like X are slightly broken, tho, so I wouldn't recommend it
<HrdwrBoB> FormerWindowsUse: use the 'create file structure' ion the menu
<Madpilot> bob2: OK, interesting. Ubuntu recognizes them as fonts, but OOo doesn't seem to...
<Slipaway172> OoOohhhh ..... thanks
<feugan3333> bob2: ahh ok
<bob2> Madpilot: OO has it's own magic font system
<cafuego> FormerWindowsUse: mkdir /media/ipod; sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda(X) /media/ipod
<bob2> like it has it's own printing system, and toolkit, and java and ...
<bob2> reuse is for the weak
<indigo_> Slipaway172: http://www.ata-atapi.com/hiwtab.htm explains it in detail, but probably you don't really need to read it
<FormerWindowsUse> cafuego, will this screw up my sys?
<raven3x7> indentbp,  but for Slipaway172 backup drive its bobably irrelevant
<Madpilot> bob2: ah. I'll have a look thru OOo config then. or ask on #openoffice.org...
<cafuego> FormerWindowsUse: No
<raven3x7> i just noticed that killall gnome-panel also kills azureus. thats weird
<FormerWindowsUse> cafuego, do you own an iPod Shuffle?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: it should automatically mount
<funkyHat> it sometimes kills gaim too, it's a bit annoying
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: That would depend on what's compiled into teh kernel.
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Notably Mac partition map support
<HrdwrBoB> true, I converted my ipod to fat for better compatibility
<funkyHat> what do i need to do to get X to re-read fonts.conf?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Yes, I expect gtkpod wants that, which is why he might be having errors.
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: he's not used it udner windows or macos...
<enyc> Urrrm, do the breezy openoffice2 packages work on hoary? are there backports available for hoary ? [i cant see them myself] 
<enyc> only older 1.9.79 openoffice2 packages for hoary
<FormerWindowsUse> ok thanks cafuego
<FormerWindowsUse> :)
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: gtkpod doesn't care
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: gtkpod is file-level
<bob2> enyc: the breezy onesalmost certainly won't install on haory
<bob2> wow, my typing is getting worse
<HrdwrBoB> unless you're talking about initialising the directories .. in which case, yes
<feugan3333> Anybody running amd64 with an nvidia graphics card. The installer provided by nvidia seems broken1
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Would it whinge if you were on a kernel without apple partition map or hfsplus support?
<enyc> bob2: interesting
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: (IF you had an apple formatted ipod) ?
<bob2> feugan3333: so, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: only in dmesg
<HrdwrBoB> when it tried to mount it
<enyc> bob2: btw, I decided after much trying ot get used to various keyboards all over the place that my IBM ps/2 original clicky-clacky keyboard is the best that i make the least mistakes on and get east annoyed with
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: He's getting some "Invalid structure" or somesuch error.
<bob2> hah, I never been able to find one of them
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: "file structure is invalid"
<enyc> bob2: see http://clickykeyboards.com/  // http://www.pckeyboard.com/  ;-)
<cafuego> Never mind, he left anyway.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: yeah, that's because the ipod needs to be 'initialised'
<hondje> I have some .mp4 files, nautilus doesn't recognize/thumbnail them, but xine plays them fine....how can I get them to thumbnail?
<HrdwrBoB> with certain directories
<JDahl> isn't it funny how laptop manufacturers charge you for recovery CDs and have more people in techsupport than a medium sized Europea city, and in the end all you need (and all that works) is a Linux boot CD? :/
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Can gtkpod do that?
<HrdwrBoB> there is a very clear menu entry for doing so :)
<HrdwrBoB> in gtkpod
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Ok, user error on his part then :-)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah :)
* cafuego has no pods
<HrdwrBoB> I have my wife's ipod mini :)
<sphincter> another question... shutdown hangs for several minutes at deconfiguring network interfaces and on everything after that
<sphincter> ideas?
<feugan3333> bob2: I'll take a look. Thanks
<cafuego> my wife's birthday is in 32 days, she has a new mac mini and a new car stereo with ipod attachment....
* cafuego 's bank account will hurt
<hondje> cafuego: buy her a keychain
<alejandro> hola
<sphincter> or a hotwheels
<cafuego> sphincter: We already have a few ACTUAL cars ;-)
<bob2> enyc: oh, cool, I didn't know anyone had new ones anymore
<sphincter> ok, put linux on her mini
<sphincter> she'll thank you for it
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: heh, an ipod mini is $SFA
<cafuego> sphincter: It's been running Kubuntu since the day we got it.
<HrdwrBoB> (well overall)
<sphincter> heh
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: She wants an ipod photo, though (also have new digicam)
<sphincter> so why does this bloody thing hang so long at shutdown?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: why though?
<HrdwrBoB> I mean.. pointless thing to argue with a woman
<HrdwrBoB> but last time I looked the camera already had a screen :)
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: took the words out of my mouth
<cafuego> I expect the large storage has something to do with it
<cafuego> our mp3s won't fit on a 30 or 40G ipod
<linlin> Hi, I installed ubuntu hedgehog a few weeks back, without a gui. Now, I want to put in a gui, what is the easiest way?
<robert_pectol> sphincter:  Do your system logs give any clues?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: 4gb still holds a lot of mp3s :)
<cafuego> and who can really go to the shops without Right Said Fred?
<hondje> what's the difference between mpeg1, 2 and 4?
<pax> a women is just another partition, never gives you trouble unless you mount it
<enyc> ipods do seem a bit silly..  fancy and have the 1394 connection.. but there are many more players/etc. out ther to choose from with more versatile autdio-format support and everything.. it seems a bit odd to me
<The_Vox> linlin: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" if you want gnome...kubuntu-desktop if you want kde
<HrdwrBoB> enyc: they have a very very very good interface and a few other things
<anto9us> I'm too sexy for the shops
<cafuego> enyc: The issue is ease of use. Pretty much any other player I've seen comes with shitty windows software
<The_Vox> enyc: it's the Cool factor, nothing else matters :)
<enyc> hrrrm iirc they still supproted only mp3 [which isnt as good as newer codescs in many ways]  and   their weirdo aac which hardly any other portable player supports anyway.. and needs silly licensing etc. to useit
<enyc> interesting
<cafuego> well, that and having it in the glovebox whilst you control it from the car stereo itself is handy re not crashing.
<HrdwrBoB> enyc: FLAC and mp3
<HrdwrBoB> and AAC
<raven3x7> linlin sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i believe
<linlin> ok thanks
<enyc> hrrm, flac -- lossless,  not really what you want for portable thignie in most cases
<linlin> its downloading a bunch of stuffs now
<enyc> mp3 is not partcuarl good codec, you need needless anmounts of bitrate compared to aac, vorbis
<raven3x7> The_Vox, why aptitude?
<The_Vox> linlin: it'll take a while...it downloads tons of stuff
<enyc> aac is not well supported on anyt oher player thingie et.c and loads of rpograms, which tend to support either vorbis or wma instead
* enyc much rather get something with Vorbis support on principle
<The_Vox> raven3x7: it has better dependancy management logarythm than apt....even debian has marked apt as deprecated for the new release, and marked aptitude as the prefered tool
<nalioth> y'all talking about an ipod or a mac mini in the glove box?
<cafuego> nalioth: yes
<IIIEars> synaptic works too. - good to know a variety of ways to install things. - synaptic is easiest
<raven3x7> The_Vox,  didnn't know that. good to know
<The_Vox> nalioth: ipod...you need more hacking power to get a mini working in there :)
<JDahl> I'd rather make my own using gumstix...
<raven3x7> The_Vox  should'nt it look for the cd first?
<IIIEars> DRM - "Treat all of your customers like potential thieves." - O_o
<nickrud> IIIEars, lol
<The_Vox> raven3x7: only if you have the CD source for packages still uncomented in your sources.list
<nickrud> he must work retail
<sphincter> so.... i'm thinking 10 minutes and counting for deconfiguring network interfaces isn't normal?
<The_Vox> raven3x7: the first thing I did when I installed was get rid of the CD line...I hate having to find CDs
<nebular> Ok after a year long lapse in windows world I just switched to kubuntu, and now I can't figure out how to configure my X server. the default settings work, but they're a little off. Debian used to ask a lot more configuration settings
<The_Vox> sphincter: it is too long...shouldn't take over a few seconds...a minute at the extreme
<nickrud> nebular, you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -Plow xserver-xorg
<robert_pectol> sphincter:   And your system logs??
<raven3x7> The_Vox, yeah i gues if you have a good connection it really doesnt matter
<anto9us> nebular: you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly if you're adventurous, make a backup first though
<roy> can someone help me change my display resolution 640x480 to 1024x768?
<IIIEars> nickrud - "-Plow" - what does that switch do?
<sphincter> stops the kernel log daemon before deconfiguring network interfaces
<The_Vox> raven3x7: it's not only that...I have the (bad?) habit of treating CDs as disposable media...there's around 500 unlabeled CDs here that I have no clue what they have....looking through them to find the kubuntu CD I installed from is...not advaisable :)
<raven3x7> roy system>settings>screen resolution
<roy> raven ...that doesn't work...and I'm new to linux - today is 1st day...
<IIIEars> The_Vox - recycly your old hard drives with USB external cases.
<nickrud> IIIEars, debconf has several levels for configuration, I don't remember them all, but critical asks the least questions, and low asks the most
<nalioth> roy: ubotu will send you a clue, watch him
<raven3x7> The_Vox,  i know what that feels like, although i do tend to at least write something on them
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<The_Vox> IIIEars: that's what's sitting on top of my computer...couple of 40G and an 80G :)
<HrdwrBoB> The_Vox: CDs are disposable media
<raven3x7> roy what do you mean doesnt work exactly?
<IIIEars> nickrud - Nice tip. :) - can't help but to learn something new here.
<HrdwrBoB> just make sure you dispose of them
* doonz is in love with ubuntuuuuuuuuu
<The_Vox> nickrud: thanks for that tip, didn't know it either :)
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Yeah, creek is full of 'em
<The_Vox> HrdwrBoB: hehehe that's also true :) I do need to get rid of all of these CDs :)
<roy> Raven3x7 - It only offers 640x480...no other choices...
<raven3x7> roy interesting what drivers are you using?
<raven3x7> roy btw you might wanna look at that wiki page ubuto spat out
<raven3x7> ubotu
<roy> raven: i have a dell monitor w1700 with drivers that should do a lot more than 640x480.
<thoreauputic> roy: *cough* we suggest you read the recommended wiki page
<cafuego> !wiki FixVideoResolutionHowto
<roy> thoreauputic .... will do..... thanks all!
<IIIEars> <<- should put all USB drives on the desk. Gave the cats a bath and 10 mins later "Cat"-tastrophe they were peed on. - lol, kinda hard on the USB controllers
<nickrud> who says cats art stupid ;\
<nebular> is there a good resource for setting up multiple monitors using 2 different video cards?
<cafuego> IIIEars: yeah, you can throw those away. Corrosive as hell.
<IIIEars> <<- going to get a gerbil soon. - grin
<cafuego> IIIEars: That said, my Laserjet survived (though it needed a service and clean-out)
<robert_pectol> sphincter:   Have you tried manually stopping the network?  If so, does it take a long time?  Are you certain it's the networking scripts that are taking so long to run?
<jmspeex> For some (unknown) reason, the Ubuntu installer kept failing in the "timezone" section. How do I set my timezone manually?
<IIIEars> difficult to hold nose and turn a screwdriver....
<cafuego> IIIEars: If you can remove the actual drive from the case, rinsing the case in warm water and letting it dry out for a few days might save 'em
<IIIEars> cafuego - interesting idea. i just tied the usb cable and box to the cats tail. - Just kidding.
<nalioth> IIIEars: yes, cafuego is correct, a good washing, and let dry completely
<cwells> nebular: the best results i've had (not on ubuntu) is to put in one card, run X -configure, get the config, swap cards, repeat, then merge the two configs
<cafuego> IIIEars: I rescued an apple keyboard by dumping it in warm water and hanging it on a clothesline for a week. Mind you, that was coffee, not cat.
<IIIEars> searched ebay for cat diapers. - no luck. - lol
<cafuego> IIIEars: corks
<IIIEars> ROFL
<wrtpeeps> hi, i am wondering if i am allowed to redistribute ubuntuguide.org's downloadable guide
<Madpilot> "Do not meddle in the affairs of cats, for they are not subtle and will pee on your computer" - read somewhere on the net... :)
<nickrud> wrtpeeps, I think it's under the gpl now, check it's copywrite
<nalioth> oh i've reached nirvana now!
<cwells> wrtpeeps: does it have a license with it?
<nalioth> nickrud: the ubuntuguide?
<IIIEars> wrtppeps - it's updated frequently to reflect changes with ubuntu. - much easier to add a link to it.
<wrtpeeps> i will check
<nickrud> nalioth, yes, I was browsing the docs mailling list, and the author approved putting it under the gpl
<cwells> IIIEars: he could mirror it
<nickrud> don't know if actually is, yet
<wrtpeeps> ah, in the Disclaimer
<wrtpeeps> it's GNU GPL
<cwells> the GPL is a disclaimer?
* cwells scratches head
<wrtpeeps> cwells: yea, under Disclaimer it says copyright.... released under GNU Gpl..... no warranty .. blah blah blah
<cwells> ah
<cwells> no warranty
<cwells> k
<cwells> makes sense
<cwells> wrtpeeps: are you looking to provide a mirror for general consumption?
<wrtpeeps> explain?
<cwells> i guess not
<IIIEars> GNU Public License - It can be distributed and any derivitive works using it must be freely available.
<wrtpeeps> am i looking to provide a mirror for people to download off?
<bob2> that's not quite true
<cwells> yes
<wrtpeeps> yes
<nalioth> nickrud: good! there is hope yet
<cwells> just the docs?
<wrtpeeps> yes
<raven3x7> need to get some sleep
<nickrud> nalioth, yes, and if you'll look, the repositories are already fixed :)
<cwells> thanks, i was just wondering
<auk> hmm it is 17:00 here
<bob2> IIIEars: the author of derivative works can decide who he/she gives them to, and only those people have the right to ask for the source
<wrtpeeps> ubuntuguide is unofficial docs right?
<bob2> IIIEars: those people can of course give it to whoever they like, tho
<bob2> wrtpeeps: yes
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: very unofficial
<auk> !ubuntuguide
<IIIEars> the repos are fixed? - growing pains ubuntu is getting very popular. - wide grin
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<wrtpeeps> are the official docs available to download
<TokenBad> whats a bandwidth monitor for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> I think that factoid needs rewording :/
<nickrud> heh, ubotu still has the right answer, though
<auk> wrtpeeps: if you want to download the entire wiki
<bob2> thoreauputic: iptraf is nice
<wrtpeeps> pffff
<wrtpeeps> ok
<wrtpeeps> anyway
<wrtpeeps> bedtime
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: I think bob2 meant that for you :)
<bob2> er
<IIIEars> the ubuntuguide contains from what i have heard some misinformation about configuring repositories. specifically backports
<bob2> TokenBad: iptraf is nice
<socomm> !guide
<wrtpeeps> good night
<ubotu> socomm: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Mobius> anyone know where one finds information about themeing GDM?
<TokenBad> thanks
<IIIEars> gnomelook.org?
<socomm> Mobius: http://www.google.com
<Mobius> thanks for the help socomm -_-
<IIIEars> heh
<nickrud> IIIEars, good point. at least it doesn't have marillat, and all that really needs to change on the repo's is commenting out backports, and pointing out how to uncomment them for codecs and a couple other things
<nalioth> well i was not aware it'd been gpl'd
<IIIEars> ubuntuguide is well done concise and step by step illustrated.
<socomm> IIIEars: The thing about the ubuntu guide is that theres very little explation behind the process.
<nickrud> except when it's wrong, like rp-pppoe. (at least that was bad)
<nalioth> IIIEars: with no "how or why" to learn from
<nickrud> maybe it should be retitled to expertubuntuguide :)
<DAC1138> theme GDM?
<DAC1138> wow, there''s such an interest in themeing everything nowdays
<thoreauputic> at least the language on the wiki link for "don't advise ubuntuguide" has been improved... formerly it was kind of offensive
<DAC1138> even login screens in which you only see every time you login.
<liz4rd> whats the package called for the ms fonts?
<IIIEars> I couldn't have done without it. - true i didn't learn a lot that was transferable. It was a toehold into linux
<thoreauputic> liz4rd: msttcorefonts
<nickrud> I think that reflects the doc teams efforts to integrate it into the mainstream docs
<DAC1138> but thats the cool thing about linux, everything is customizeable
* socomm <3s entrance.
<nalioth> liz4rd: msttcorefonts, i believe
<bit0> cafuego, are you using breezy?
<socomm> liz4rd: What nalioth said.
<liz4rd> k thx
<aceidia> does anyone know of a dvd player i can find?
<Madpilot> !msfonts
<ubotu> methinks msfonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<aceidia> on multiverse?
<blaylock> anybody know why i get an error saying that [somelang] .UTF-8 does not exist when i try to use a different language?
<socomm> aceidia: totem-xine
<aceidia> thx
<nickrud> aceidia, and vlc and mplayer
<nalioth> aceidia: any of your media players will play dvds, with the right codecs
<blaylock> ive installed the various language packs via synaptic
<IIIEars> everyone has a favorite. - grin
<bit0> where could i find mkfontdir file ? (breezy)
<socomm> nickrud: mplayer does not support dvd-menu though, dunno about vlc.
<thoreauputic> the !msfonts factoid is inaccurate: msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<aceidia> i have mplayer but it wont work
<nickrud> blaylock, I think you have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<blaylock> ahh
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<tanki> hi socomm
<socomm> Hello.
<nickrud> aceidia, try mplayer -ao esd <file> see if that works
<nalioth> cafuego: what other db can ubotu be piped into?
<tanki> socomm, can you view flash?
<Madpilot> is someone re-writing !msfonts?
<socomm> tanki: Yes. Follow the guide on ubuntus wiki.
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars> VLC is nice and can be used with all platforms
<tanki> socomm, http://omgwtf.superlime.com/attention.swf heehee
<IIIEars> okay i don't think it works with amiga
<nickrud> just be sure to get vlc-esd if you use ubuntu
<socomm> Haha.
<thoreauputic> !msfonts
<ubotu> I guess msfonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: done
<thoreauputic> hmm...missing sudo...
<Steve0> Does anyone know how to keep movies' audio/video in sync in various Linux players? I'm trying to play a series of movies that play fine in Windows.
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: good; I wrote the original but it was a straight copy'n'paste of !msttcorefonts or something too long...
<Madpilot> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> I guess msttcorefonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<Madpilot> ubotu forget msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Madpilot: i forgot msttcorefonts
<blaylock> thanks nickrud, i think it worked
<blaylock> now to test it
<blaylock> :)
<Madpilot> ubotu msttcorefonts is apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<Madpilot> just to be completist about it...
<IIIEars> !DVD
<ubotu> IIIEars: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I also inserted a sudo in the msfonts one
<socomm> !dvd
<ubotu> socomm: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<PLaf> i'm trying to boot to the install cd/live cd, but even though the bios allows me to set cdroom to boot, it wont find the boot sectors on the cds
<socomm> PLaf: Could it be that you burned a freesbie instead of cd?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: teaching the bot should pronbably be done in /query
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: i /msg'd ubotu, I'll fix the long msttcorefonts one now
<PLaf> socomm: i ordered the cd's from ubuntu, it came in that cute little packet
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: K
<socomm> PLaf: Hmmmm.
<nalioth> PLaf: are the cds burnt properly? (correct MD5s run on teh image adn the disk?)
<PLaf> nalioth: well, once i boot into windows i can access the cd's fine
<socomm> PLaf: Do other cds boot fine?
<PLaf> socomm: nope
<PLaf> see the thing is guyz, i have win95 installed, and i DESPERATELY need something else because it sucks
<socomm> PLaf: What is the primary boot device?
<socomm> Try setting your cd room as your first boot device.
<socomm> CD->Floppy->HDD, or something like that.
<PLaf> socomm: right now its just the harddrive, i already tried setting the cd as #1, and it just said "insert boot disk"
<IIIEars> ubotu DVD is There are several DVD applications Totem is installed with Ubuntu add totem-xine and it should work. Mplayer,VLC (Cross platform), XINE are just a few. All are threatened by US style patents.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<socomm> Well you could make a boot floppy and then point the installer to use the CD.
<nalioth> IIIEars: but you need codecs, for most of them to play dvds
<hondje> PLaf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PLaf> ah thats smart, are there doc's on the web that explain how to do that?
<PLaf> ah thank you hondje
<hondje> :) No problem
<IIIEars> ffmpeg is warning on it site that it will close soon.
<tanki> socomm, when you get done with helping people i have another which requires a lot of reading and is long but is hella funny
<cwells> IIIEars: ?
<IIIEars> most players use a restricted codec. - got my fingers crossed that europeans wake up and crush the move towards new patent laws.
<hondje> I think they already did
<cwells> http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/index.php
<cwells> i don't see anything
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: the patents directive was defeated
<IIIEars> Ah, great! - you made my day. :)
<nickrud> ah, good news for once
<IIIEars> ubotu forget DVD
<ubotu> i forgot dvd, IIIEars
<|QuaD-> always love when my X won't start after a reboot on breezy :)
<socomm> Why are you using breezy?
<aru> me too, which is why I love stable
<|QuaD-> socomm: why not?
<teferi> socomm: because I'm a crazy masochist, clearly
<|QuaD-> teferi: :)
<wonderland> can anyone help
<teferi> also because seven years of running debian unstable has taught me how to deal with massive breakage
<bob2> wonderland: you need to ask a question first...
<socomm> Well if youre running the development branch you really have no right to complain when things break.
<teferi> i even know how to hack preinst and postinst scripts and fuck with dpkg internals at this point
<teferi> hey, i don't complain
<wonderland> is there any kind people liker there are on ubuntuforums.org
<aru> there won't be, unless you ask a question :)
<wonderland> I bet there alot of hackers here and can sense that im n00b and gonna hack the fuck out of me
<thoreauputic> socomm: I didn't notice any complaints...
<socomm> teferi: I was not refering to you in particular.
<teferi> i actually find ubuntu's unstable branch to be a heck of a lot more stable than debian's unstable branches
<teferi> have been
<teferi> i've yet to get a single package ending up in 'Half-installed'
<socomm> always love when my X won't start after a reboot on breezy
<bob2> wonderland: please just ask your question
<teferi> wonderland: relax and ask already, man
<parabolize> wonderland just ask man
<teferi> just chill
<cwells> wonderland: just turn your computer off. you'll feel safer
<|QuaD-> socomm: i never complained
<thoreauputic> wonderland: I think you misunderstand the term "hacker"
<IIIEars> ubotu DVD is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<wonderland> ok, i need help regarding apache
<teferi> IIIEars: gstreamer totem does DVDs now too
<teferi> ...wait, only in breezy, nevermind
<wonderland> i have read the bit in the ubuntu guide of where it says "Q: How to map URLs to folders outside /var/www/?"
<IIIEars> ubotu DVD is also gstreamer-totem
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<wonderland> And i dont understand it
<nickrud> IIIEars, it's totem-gstreamer
<teferi> ubotu, ubuntuguide?
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<teferi> ^^--
<bob2> wonderland: so, why don't you ask a specific question
<cwells> wonderland: you can use symlinks
<bob2> then someone can give you a specific answer
<nalioth> IIIEars: do those players play DVD out of the box?
<Madpilot> !question
<ubotu> No idea, Madpilot
<thoreauputic> !hacker
<ubotu> I guess hacker is well, a misunderstood term: see http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<Madpilot> !questions
<ubotu> questions is, like, recommend reading: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<wonderland> the information the guide gives to add to the new file, thats what i dont understand, where it saysAlias /URL-path /location_of_folder/
<wonderland> <Directory /location_of_folder/>
<wonderland>    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<wonderland>    AllowOverride All
<wonderland>    Order allow,deny
<wonderland>    Allow from all
<IIIEars> unfortuneatly - no, - all need codecs added. except VLC for windows
<wonderland> </Directory>
<wonderland> Alias /URL-path /location_of_folder/
<wonderland> <Directory /location_of_folder/>
<cafuego> !ubuntuguide =~ s/3/4/
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<wonderland>    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<wonderland>    AllowOverride All
<bob2> wonderland: please don't paste crap in here
<wonderland>    Order allow,deny
<aru> hmm
<cafuego> wonderland: Please stop pasting.
<wonderland>    Allow from all
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<Madpilot> ...heh...
<nalioth> IIIEars: then you should probably amend the factoid to include that additional codecs WILL be necessary for DVD enjoyment
<hondje> eww, sending people to ESR? :(
<teferi> hondje: indeed :(
<thoreauputic> hondje: have you read the jargon file? It's very good and entertaining
<Madpilot> what, the !questions thing I made? skim the article, it's pretty good...
<thoreauputic> hondje: not everything esr does is bad, you know ;)
<wonderland> can someone help please, that bit i pasted above,
<hondje> No, I never read the jargon file, other than when someone links to an anti-sco joke :)
<socomm> ESR is a good guy. When you said Ewwww you probably meant RMS.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* thoreauputic waits for the holy war to recommence
<bob2> esr's a bit of a nutter
<socomm> Still, I admire RMS more than most people.
<bob2> and far too eager to just babble instead of hacking
<nickrud> Madpilot, maybe start with 'when you ask a question, be as specific as you can, <the link> can provide guidance'
<hondje> RMS hasn't really ever been wrong :)
<wonderland> where do i change it to make it work on home/chris/public_html
<Madpilot> nickrud: good point. hold on...
<wonderland> IS THERE A BLOODY PLACE PEOPLE CAN GET SOME HELP HERE. OR DOES EVERY ONE CHAT CRAP
<thoreauputic> bob2: I agree - but the jargon file is kind of fun
<aru> heh
<hondje> ESR wants people to wear 'the game of life' logo as an official hacker thing, and pretends that it's still 1989....RMS wears a robe and calls himself a saint
<thoreauputic> wonderland: great psychology, sir
<socomm> hondje: Funny, neither have I. :P
<bob2> wonderland: just ask your question, and don't flood the channel
<nickrud> wonderland, probably noone around feels competent enough; wait a bit and ask again
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: if you used pastebin
<bob2> wonderland: where it says "URL-path" it means "the path you want to have appear at the end of the url"
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: people could look at your problem properly
<hondje> wonderland: what part of that guide thing confused you?
<thoreauputic> wonderland: also shouting doesn't endear you to people
<bob2> wonderland: where it says "location_of_folder", it means "where is the folder on your hard disk"
<hondje> thoreauputic: well, I'm mostly deaf so sometimes it helps :)
<wonderland> the folder which is var/www
<socomm> hondje: http://stallman.org/harry-potter.html
<Madpilot> tweaked !questions:
<Madpilot> !questions
<ubotu> somebody said questions was what #ubuntu exists for. Please help by asking good, clear questions. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is recommended reading.
<PLaf> hey hondje, i tried the smartbootmanager, and when i booted it said "SBM Bad!"
<funkyHat> xmms has mysteriously stopped playing .wma files
<DAC1138> xmms never works here
<DAC1138> loads, then freezes and needs killed
<bob2> wonderland: I don't think you've really explained what you're trying to do, though
<wonderland> what do i replace with this part: /URL-path /location_of_folder/
<bob2> wonderland: which makes it hard to help you
<funkyHat> :( i don't like any of the other media players
<bob2> wonderland: by default it serves /var/www, so you don't need to do anything
<nickrud> Madpilot, very nice
* aru loads another album into xmms
<DAC1138> anyone here able to get ANY audio editing apps working?
<wonderland> the guide gives you text to enter in a text file, which is that text that i copied and pasted
<DAC1138> or is my ubuntu install just b0rked?
<nickrud> DAC1138, try changing the audio output
<DAC1138> nickrud, how do i do that?
<wonderland> so what do i  replace with this part of the text:  /URL-path /location_of_folder/
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: yes, audacity works for me
<chaps0063> has anyone gotten any WMAs that are DRM'd to play?
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, doesnt work here, says some crap about not being able to access sound system
<funkyHat> chaps0063, no, it's not possible at the moment
<chaps0063> funkyHat: darn.
<bob2> wonderland: so, stop talking and explain what the hell you're trying to do
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: yet another esd issue, I'm afraid
<funkyHat> untill someone breaks the wma drm ;)
<bob2> wonderland: if your goal is "have apache server the contents of /var/www", you're already done
<wonderland> bib can i talk to you by your self
<nickrud> DAC1138, I don't have it installed at the moment, but right click options/preferences, something like that I think
<tobsen> hello
<bob2> wonderland: if it's something else, you've done a terrible job if enlighetning it
<indentp> I succesfully installed the buggy rt8180 driver by using driverloader and i am getting a signal from the wireless network but I still can not access the internet or ping any websites
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: short and dirty way: killall esd - longer way, configure dmix and get rid of esd
<DAC1138> "Error initializing the i/o layer"
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: you want to have your webserver serve the contents of /home/user/public_html by default?
<bob2> wonderland: just ask your real question
<wonderland> yes
<HrdwrBoB> ok.
<wonderland> ho fucking ray
<indentp> are there any settings in konqueror i am forgeting about?
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: you could have said that.
<nickrud> :)
<wonderland> well like i said im a n00b
<funkyHat> anyone got any ideas for my xmms-wma problem?
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, that worked. thatnks.
<HrdwrBoB> easiest way is to go to /vart
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, is that a bug they're working on in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> /var
<bob2> wonderland: so, stop telling us what you don't understand, and just tell us what you're trying to do
<HrdwrBoB> sudo mv www www-orig
<wonderland> you just said what i want to do
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: I believe breezy will fix it, yes
<HrdwrBoB> sudo ln -s /home/yourusername/public_html www
<nickrud> best way, if it's not a portable, is getting a sound card that supports hardware mixing
<bob2> wonderland: so, you don't need to do anything, apache is already doing that
<HrdwrBoB> anything based on the emu10k1 is good
<parabolize> wonderland: when you get some free time read this: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<HrdwrBoB> sblive
<bob2> wonderland: and in future, just ask your question to begin with, don't flood the channel, and don't be aggressive and rude to people trying to help you
<indentp> can ayone help me with a wifi card problem?
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: what *I* said or what he said
<funkyHat> well, i'd like to be able to configue both my soundcards :D not a lot of hope of that is there
<wonderland> but how does apache now that public_html
<wonderland> is being part of its webserver
<bob2> wonderland: it's configured to do that in apache2.conf
<nickrud> funkyHat, yes, alsa supports that, look on alsa-project.org
<wonderland> ok so im going to add a file in there called index.php but how do i access that file
<PLaf> great, im trying to make a boot disk and windoze is giving me magic disk problems rofl
<tobsen> hello can i just ask something quickly? i dont know how to tell the terminal that ive got SUDO rights... the thing is: i want to mount a HD but the PC thinks ive got no rights :o
<tobsen> thanks :P
<nickrud> tobsen, do you still have your originally installed user account available?
<hondje> wonderland: if it's in the root dir for your webserver, you just go to your domain (or 127.0.0.1) and it'll pop up
<tobsen> yes
<tobsen> i was just told i should type "su command"
<nickrud> tobsen, log in as that user, then sudo adduser <newuser> admin
<funkyHat> nickrud,  one of my soundcards appears to be using ALSA (I can see them both in , but can't choose between them in applications)
<HrdwrBoB> tobsen: sudo
<HrdwrBoB> not su
<bob2> tobsen: no, 'sudo command'
<wonderland> but it wont be becuse var/www/ is completely locked and un writable
<tobsen> no i dont want a new user i just want the system to know ive got the rights
<bob2> tobsen: look at the adduser manpage, that command is not creating a new user
<wonderland> thats why iwant to create a folder away
<hondje> why would you want a php script to write to /var/www?
<bob2> it's adding an existing one to the admin group
<tobsen> ahh, sorry i am very new to ubuntu :blush:
<bob2> hondje: he/she wants to write to a php script there
<hondje> oh, you can't copy it to there
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: make the php file
<wonderland> finally someone
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: then use sudo to copy it
<hondje> sudo cp index.php /var/www/index.php
<HrdwrBoB> sudo cp index.php /var/www
<PLaf> oh too slow :D
<hondje> sudo gives you permission to write there, cp copies
<wonderland> could i do that in gui
<wonderland> instead of going sudo
<PLaf> personally, i hate guis
<nickrud> funkyHat, I ran two cards a while ago, I think I had to write wrapper scripts, but my memory extremely fuzzy on htat
<wonderland> becuase scripting php in linux is gona be a nightmare
<bob2> wonderland: er, no, it's the same as writing php anywhere
<nickrud> *is extremely fuzzy on that
<wonderland> ok ill make the php file
<TheWarMachine> where is realplayer installeed
<TheWarMachine> ?
<tobsen> the user i am currently logged in with is already member of the "admin group"
<nalioth> wonderland: giving a gui root priveleges to fix your current problem can lead to your user account being severely messed up
<bob2> tobsen: paste the exact error you got to #flood
<bob2> including the command you ran
<indentp> I am getting excellent signal on my KWiFi Manager but still can not ping or access any websites.... any ideas?
<joKKer_fr> des francais ici ?
<wonderland> ok
<TheWarMachine> where is realplayer installeed
<hondje> joKKer_fr: #ubuntu-fr
<tobsen> its in german *blush
<wonderland> ill note that
<socomm> joKKer_fr: /join #unbuntu-fr
<joKKer_fr> ok thanks
<tobsen> tobsen@Tobsen:~$ sudo adduser tobsen admin
<tobsen> Der Benutzer tobsen ist bereits ein Mitglied der Gruppe admin.
<indentp> It took me a good 8 hours to get this driver installed, and I finally got the card up and running, but still no internet
<evader> Hi I'm using Hoary. How can I get some sort of mail notification for Evolution in my systray/notfication area please?
<tobsen> it says "tobsen is already a membe rof the admin group"
<wonderland> does that mean ill have to use console mode through out my whole php coding experience in ubuntu
<evader> I thought there was an applet, cant fidn it
<funkyHat> TheWarMachine, do locate realplayer
<bob2> tobsen: no, from the command you were trying to run to begin with
<bob2> wonderland: no
<indentp> are there any special settings in konqueror i am overlooking?
<PLaf> blarg, ive tried two different ways to install SBM, and both have failed
<wonderland> anyway i created the php file now its in desktop where shall i copy it to in gui
<tobsen> tobsen@Tobsen:~$ mkdir /media/windows_c
<thoreauputic> wonderland: try to be less negative: there are usually solutions if you need them :)
<bob2> tobsen: no, that's wrong
<tobsen> i was trying that
<bob2> tobsen: sudo mkdir /media/windows_c
<tobsen> Oh
<DAC1138> alright, this is beginning to annoy me. my mouse lags every time i open a program or have a sudden jump in cpu useage
<tobsen> Ohhh
<tobsen> :)
<tobsen> thank you I'll try
<wonderland> i dont mean to be rude but what does that mean
<DAC1138> ive got a 2.2 ghz processor and 768 mb ram, i should see lag in a mouse cursor
<evader> Anyone please? Mail notifcation with Evolution in the systray? Is there an applet? Anything?
<bob2> evader: just use the mail notification applet
<DAC1138> evader, gdesklets maybe
<wonderland> o yeah i have NOT dont this step of the guide "How to map URLs to folders outside /var/www/?"
<bob2> wonderland: yes, that's fine
<nickrud> evader, not really no, the one that comes with ubuntu is not really useful with evo
<umarmung> evader: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=402
<indentp> cafuego: you there? my card has signall but I still can not ping any addresses outside of my network
<indentp> my head is about to explode
<wonderland> do i need to do that step to make home/chris/public_html run as part of the server
<chaps0063> I was hoping to get some help in setting up apache/mysql as inetd for use on my laptop instead of daemon.
<nickrud> oh, umarmung thanks
<aceidia> can anyone help me to get mplayer to play dvd's..?
<nickrud> gonna try that very soon
<nalioth> evader: there is a mail-notification applet, but dont think it runs with evolution
<chaps0063> aceidia: you need libdvdcss2
<cafuego> indentp: Load drivers, set options (essid, key, etc) fetch IP, set route, off you go.
<TheWarMachine> im not getting any sound from realplayer
<TheWarMachine> or vlc
<chaps0063> aceidia: plus, I use xine-ui instead.
<wonderland> bob2: please help
<TheWarMachine> any thoughts?
<wonderland> weres bob2?
<bob2> wonderland: no, as I said, you don't need to
<DAC1138> aceidia, yeah, why limit yourself to mplayer?
<nickrud> TheWarMachine, you probably need vlc-esd
<aceidia> if i get that do i need to get the codex or w/e.?
<DAC1138> aceidia, there's xine, videolan, ogle (i use ogle, it supports menus) and i think powerdvd for linux is out, though its not free
<wonderland> ok sorry for being a pain, but then what do i do, just please give me a general step by step guide
<bob2> wonderland: no
<chaps0063> aceidia:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bob2> wonderland: you need to ask specific questions
<bob2> wonderland: you have apache working, and youve been told how to put your php file there
<funkyHat> wonderland, all you need to do is uncomment the related lines in apache2.conf, and make sure your home directory permissions are ok
<bob2> wonderland: what do you want to do next?
<chaps0063> aceidia: add those, then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 xine-ui
<aceidia> i'm new don;t know what i can get..
<indentp> cafuego: drivers are loaded, essid is correct and no WEP for now... no local ip address picked up under KWiFi Manager however
<chaps0063> aceidia: I was new once too...:-)
<TheWarMachine> nickrud, what about realplayer?
<aceidia> k thanx
<DAC1138> aceidia, doesnt matter if you're new, look at the ubuntu guide
<wonderland> does this not leave security issues
<nickrud> TheWarMachine, I haven
<bob2> wonderland: how?
<chaps0063> DAC1138: yeah, I was a nub one day...I still am..hehe
<TheWarMachine> ??
<wonderland> wy the way where is the config file
<indentp> getting excellent signal strength, yet still cant get online
<nickrud> 't configured realplayer recently, but I think you need to configure it to use esd for sound
<DAC1138> chaps0063, we're all n00bs, we're just a higher level :)
<TheWarMachine> how wuld I do that?
<bob2> wonderland: /etc/apache2/ (basically all packages put system config files in /etc/packagename/)
<DAC1138> but the thing is, you can be a n00b, that doesnt mean the ubuntu guide is too hard
<bob2> wonderland: but please don't touch it, you'll only screw it up
<chaps0063> DAC1138: but now I can install java without looking at any directions.
<DAC1138> actually, the unofficial ubuntu guide is the best written distro documentation ive ever seen
<chaps0063> DAC1138: and thats a big step from where I was, got my start with mandrake.
<knowledge_> really stupid question....when using Gnome....are you using GTK+ or X11?
<bob2> knowledge_: both
<DAC1138> knowledge_, gtk
<thoreauputic> knowledge_: both
<wonderland> but you said uncomment it now your saying dont touch it
<bob2> knowledge_: X just put pixels on the screen, gtk tells x11 to draw buttons and menus and ...
<DAC1138> you cant have gtk really without x, can you?
<knowledge_> mannnn I think I'm just going to format and reinstall
<bob2> wonderland: no, I didn't say that at all
<wonderland> shall i just go back to windows
<DAC1138> x11 libs
<bob2> wonderland: just leave it alone
<bob2> wonderland: if you want to use windows, go for it
<wonderland> no i dont
<DAC1138> wonderland, if you're not willing to help yourself, yes
<bob2> DAC1138: you can, it has been ported to run directly on the framebuffer, and it works on windows without X
<wonderland> please
<bob2> wonderland: you haven't asked a useful question
<DAC1138> wonderland, we can help, but you need to put fourth some effort and not expect us to baby you through it all
<chaps0063> wonderland: what are you having trouble with
<nalioth> wonderland: windows has more oppertunitys for hackers, then linux
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: you might do well to spend some time familiarising yourself with the linux environment
<indentp> cafuego: i may need help configuring the card correctly, everything seems to be fine except no local IP resolved... is this the problem? how can I check to see what is not configured correctly?
<nickrud> heh, it's been so long I don't even recognize realplayer10's config screen :)
<knowledge_> bob2, or anyone ever deal with wxWidgets?
<DAC1138> wonderland, help us help you
<wonderland> ok
<bob2> knowledge_: I used it once from python, I think
<bob2> I prefered glade
<wonderland> i cannot create anything in /var/www/
<bob2> wonderland: yes, indeed
<wonderland> becuase its completely locked
<knowledge_> I'm trying to install soulseek...I updated like a million and a half packages...and it's still lnot working
<wonderland> so where do i put my php files to access them through a webbrowser
<pax> wonderland: #apache
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: an easy fix for this is sudo chown youruser /var/www
<knowledge_> I think I'm going to format and reinstall so I can also get my wifi card back
<bob2> wonderland: sudo chown $USER /var/www/
<bob2> wonderland: but be very careful
<kbrooks> No, knowledge_
<wonderland> no this is a security risk iv been told
<wonderland> what other ways is there
<funkyHat> i was hesitant to give that advice...
<kbrooks> wonderland, um
<knowledge_> kbrooks, I've tried what people told me to try, and no dice....
<funkyHat> create a directory inside /var/www
<DAC1138> knowledge_, wait, what?
<kbrooks> this is not a "security risk"
<aru> wonderland: I would consider going back to windows if I were you
<funkyHat> call it whatever you want, chown that to $USER:apache
<bob2> wonderland: how on earth is it a security risk?
<kbrooks> aru!
<chaps0063> wonderland: are you editing locally or are people other than those on your computer going to access them?
<DAC1138> knowledge_,  try "dhclient eth1" or whatever your wifi card was detected as
<pax> wonderland: your other option is to set a vhost and have rootdir as user dir
<kbrooks> DONT BE SERIOUS
<wonderland> im alone user on the computer
<indentp> iwconfig gives me: wlan0 IEEE 802.11-DS ESSID:"homenet" Nickname:"unknown"
<knowledge_> DAC1138, no such device
<wonderland> this computer is the linux (ubuntu)machine
<DAC1138> knowledge_, im having problems getting wired ethernet working. ubuntu wants to default to the wifi device that isnt there anymore
<chaps0063> isn't there a way to not allow anyone else to connect to apache but localhost?
<DAC1138> knowledge_, so its not even detecting a secondary ethernet device?
<chaps0063> I'm not sure.
<TheWarMachine> nickrud any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated
<DAC1138> knowledge_, in ifconfig?
<knowledge_> I had it working until I patched my kernel
<DAC1138> knowledge_, ah, yeah, i'd say reinstall
<knowledge_> and the only reason I patched it was because there was a how to
<indentp> with ndiswrapper?
<wonderland> so now every nows my problem, what can i do apart from changing the permission of var/www/
<bob2> wonderland: so, chown it
<chaps0063> wonderland: who told you its a security risk?
<kbrooks> wtf
<bob2> wonderland: it is not a security issue
<nickrud> TheWarMachine, my realplayer freezes also, but then, I generally use totem-xine to watch real media. I hadn't noticed, and have no advice at the moment.
<knowledge_> DAC1138, no hope huh?
<robert_pectol> What's the best way (command) to search for a specific package name for Debian and Debian derived distros?  I just moved to Ubuntu after 5+ years on Red Hat/Mandrake and am still trying to "come up to speed" on the subtle differences...
<hondje> but having /dev/shm mounted rw is ... what a world :)
<wonderland> its a thread on ubuntuforums, and anyway why doesnt the guide tell my chown it then
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: you can use sudo cp like we said
<wonderland> yes
<bob2> robert_pectol: apt-cache search package
<wonderland> thats a good way
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: because the guide is on crack
<bob2> wonderland: because tthe forums are wrong
<TheWarMachine> nickrud, totem doesn't even work
<bob2> wonderland: and the guide is also wrong
<robert_pectol> bob2:   Thanks!
<wonderland> but i want to use gui
<kbrooks> wonderland, dont believe everything you read
<nalioth> robert_pectol: use synaptic
<DAC1138> knowledge_, probably not. ive been having wifi problems until i tried ubuntu, its the only distro to get my card working out of the box (at all actually)
<wonderland> you lot are talking bullshit
<wonderland> now
<chaps0063> wonderland: sudo (app you want to use)
<robert_pectol> synaptic?
<knowledge_> yeah I hear ys
<bob2> wonderland: please stop it
<bob2> wonderland: you're being rude, and you're way out of your depth
<kbrooks> wonderland, dont believe everything you read!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wonderland> bob2 your taking the piss
<nalioth> robert_pectol: system > admin > synaptic package mangler
<bob2> wonderland: the solution to your problem is to chown /var/www
<kbrooks> wonderland, no you are
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: no he's not
<chaps0063> wow..
<wonderland> you dont really talk like that
<indentp> DAC1138: could you help me with getting my card online?
<bob2> wonderland: do it, or not, but you're wasting everyone's time
<chaps0063> wonderland: relax.
<hondje> lol
<wonderland> is there any other way then
<chaps0063> wonderland: what gui-app do you want to use?
<DAC1138> indentp, i could try, whats the problem?
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: I assure you that you're surrounded by people who by and large know damn well what they're talking about
<bob2> wonderland: use chown.
<IIIEars> Hey! if you guys can't get along will we have to seperate you? - ;)
<robert_pectol> nalioth:   Cool!  I'll try that although I prefer the cli for installing software.  Thanks again!
<nickrud> TheWarMachine, I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotem to get totem-xine to work right
<knowledge_> alright...I'm off to reinstall
<knowledge_> later people
<chaps0063> IIIEars: lol... wonderland to the corner in the left please...
<wonderland> i want to drag and drop php files on to var/www/ so i can access them through a web browser
<bob2> wonderland: you can continue to argue with people who know far more about this than you do, but it doesn't change the fact that you're wasting time
<nalioth> robert_pectol: then use "apt-cache search <pkgname-fragment-etc>"
<bob2> wonderland: sudo chown $USER /var/www/
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: so use chown like it has been explained to you many times
<indentp> DAC1138: I am using an MA521 with the rt8180 driver through driverloader and the card is picking up excellent signal strength
<HrdwrBoB> this is *NOT* a security risk
<bob2> wonderland: if you're going to continue to be disruptive, perhaps it's better if you go
<hondje> if you have to use a gui to move a couple files, are you sure running a webserver is really a good idea?
<Davey> lmao
<indentp> DAC1138: but still having trouble accessing the internet
<hondje> sounds like a bigger security risk than chown, IMHO
<chaps0063> hey bob2, I got apache/mysql and all that working as of yester...
<chaps0063> yesterday...if I could spell.
<chaps0063> thanks for your help.
<DAC1138> indentp, ah, i had that same problem
<wonderland> is there any other way? thats all im asking, like what the guide says, it says create a text file and enter that text the guide provides, thats what i need help on that bit of the guide
<DAC1138> indentp, does anything show up in ifconfig?
<wonderland> thats what i originally came for
<pax> bob2: dude you have some patience. kudos
<wonderland> the bit i copied and pasted
<hondje> then do what the guide says
<kbrooks> wonderland, dont read the guide
<hondje> if that's really what you want
<bob2> wonderland: no, ignore that, it's complicated and pointless
<chaps0063> wonderland: its been told to you.
<nalioth> wonderland: the ubuntuguide has been known to lead to total reinstallation of system
<indentp> DAC, yes
<bob2> wonderland: run "sudo chown $USER /var/www/"
<kbrooks> nalioth, how?
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: running that single command fixes ALL of your problems
<DAC1138> indentp, what does it say?
<HrdwrBoB> and is trivial to do
<bob2> wonderland: whoever told you that adding an Alias was any more secure is an idiot
<kbrooks> nalioth, other than backports
<nalioth> kbrooks: i spoke on this earlier
<DAC1138> indentp, you should see something like eth0 for your wired ethernet, and eth1 or wlan0 for wireless
<HrdwrBoB> the ubuntu guide should be a wiki
<wonderland> ok
<Bob_> hey, a friend of mine setup my wireless card and told me to use ifup and ifdown... I had to restart due to lock up and now there is no card! how do I get it back>
<wonderland> im going to " CHOWN " it
<HrdwrBoB> wonderland: excellenty
<kbrooks> wonderland, changes the owner of the directory
<wonderland> but i bet my computer crashed becuase the amount of hackers trying to access my new linux computer
<nickrud> lol
<bob2> wonderland: plese stop being an idiot
<DAC1138> indentp, i had the same problem in other distros. driver was installed, kde applet showed a network and signal strength, yet i couldnt get any information out of the network or internet
<kbrooks> um
<indentp> DAC, Link encap:local loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0 inet6 addr ::1/128 Scope:host UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436
<bob2> wonderland: I don't know if you're trolling, or really clueless, but it's just annoying.
<wonderland> what changes the owner of the directory what does that mean
<indentp> iwconfig you mean?
<kbrooks> wonderland, please do not clutter the channel
<kbrooks> wonderland, chown
<wonderland> kbrooks
<thoreauputic> wonderland: please get a clue from ubotu 's URL below
<funkyHat> wonderland, open a terminal, type "sudo chown *your username* /var/www"
<Bob_> how do I mount my network card?
<kbrooks> wonderland, currently, you cant write to /var/www
<thoreauputic> !hacker
<ubotu> somebody said hacker was well, a misunderstood term: see http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<wonderland> o is that what it stands for
<kbrooks> wonderland, currently, you cant write to /var/www
<indentp> DAC, under iwconfig i see lo eth0 and wlan0
<DAC1138> indentp, i mean what devices do you see? anything like eth1 or eth0? list all the eth# and wlan# you see
<Bob_> I already ndiswrappered it--I think...
<wonderland> sorry my user name is chris so how would the command look like
<kbrooks> wonderland, REPLACE
<DAC1138> indentp, alright, wlan0 is probably it then
<HrdwrBoB> sudo chown chris /var/www
<wonderland> like this "sudo chown $chris /var/www/"
<HrdwrBoB> no,  no $
<indentp> DAC, the correct essid is picked up and everything seems ok
<kbrooks> no
<bob2> the command I actually gave would work
<DAC1138> indentp, try "dhclient wlan0"
<indentp> DAC, but still can not ping anything
<bob2> since your shell sets $USER
<pax> wtf everyone in this channel got their troll detector off?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<kbrooks> bob2: From what I've read, he is a IDIOT
<DAC1138> indentp, or "dhclient eth0"
<rebort> hey... i could use some simple breezy help
<wonderland> ok GUYS (is there any girls here by the way) im about to wack on the old CHOWN
<chaps0063> kbrooks: I concur.
<bob2> wonderland: enough
* thoreauputic is wondering about trolls in wonderland
<wonderland> every ones waiting
<indentp> DAC, permision denied, let me try in root
<DAC1138> about now im thinking linux isnt for you wonderland
<hondje> yeah, he's trolling
<nickrud> wonderland, if I may, http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html and http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html make good reading
<DAC1138> ya know, its not for everybody
<wonderland> whats trolling for f sake
* hondje is a troll, and can recognize his own breed
<Bob_> how do I mount my network card in hoary?
<kbrooks> nickrud, NO!!!!!!
<nickrud> no?
<rebort> it's the /etc/X11/X is not executable issue... i'd rather hear from one reliable source about how to fix that instead of hearing many non-working and unofficial fixes
<carrot> that is old
<wonderland> o sware to god i really do need help
<HrdwrBoB> yes, we know
<kbrooks> nickrud, Do not make him RTFM
<wonderland> ive been on ununtu forums for a day now
<wonderland> check out my post
<rebort> can anyone give me an official answer?
<wonderland> wait let me get the url
<kbrooks> wonderland, the forums are inaccurate
<indentp> DAC you are my savior
<nickrud> both are dated 2005, I check first
<DAC1138> indentp, worked?
<kbrooks> wonderland, Honestly.
<wonderland> ok just see what iv learn so far from the forums
<bob2> rebort: that's a symlink, perhaps it's broken
<indentp> somthing as simple as grabbing an IP address
<kbrooks> wonderland, irrevelant
<nalioth> rebort: breezy is not for everyday use atm
<rebort> bob2: we share a name, and it is broken
<nalioth> rebort: most of us in here do not use it for that reason
<evader> Hi. How can I get Evolution to put a notification in the systray when I get mail PLEASE.
<wonderland> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=259573#post259573
<DAC1138> indentp, well, i was frusturating as hell for me, and i still couldnt get mine fixed, and now that ubuntu has it working out of the box, i know what to do
<rebort> nalioth: i know, i have suffered through much with breezy, and i was hoping to also suffer through this
<bob2> rebort: it should point at /usr/bin/X or so, I'd assume
<cafuego> indentp: Blah, I told you that 20 minutes ago :-P
<DAC1138> indentp, i was about to throw my laptop on the wall and slam my head on my desk. glad i could save someone from the same troubles
<bob2> rebort: surely the answer is in the bts?
<indentp> DAC, so the command dhclient just hits the dhcp server on my router to request an IP address?
<HrdwrBoB> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 17 2004-11-10 09:30 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<evader> Hi. How can I get Evolution to put a notification in the systray when I get mail .... ANYONE?
<wonderland> o yeah by the way what does this mean "chmod 744"
<bob2> hm
<DAC1138> indentp, i guess, i was told to do that to switch to my eth0 wired network
<bob2> wonderland: ignore it
<cafuego> wonderland: read,write,execute by owner, read-only for anyone else.
<nickrud> kbrooks, that is not rtfm, that is basic research
<bob2> wonderland: if you don't understand an answer on the forum, follow up saying you don't understand it
<indentp> DAC, will switching to my eth0 be difficult?
<carrot> just a link..
<DAC1138> indentp, because by default, ubuntu wants to use my wireless card for network access, which isnt always in, so i have to run that command everytime i want to use my wired net
<Bob_> ah ha! I just had to wait a bit
<Bob_> it works now!
<rebort> there is not a /usr/bin/X11/Xorg, only a [...] /X
<Bob_> thanks all :-p
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: even more than that; compulsory background knowledge
<DAC1138> indentp, no, just run dhclient eth0 to switch back to wired
<kbrooks> nickrud, SO?
<indentp> DAc, ahhh... i see. I dont have to disable the wlan0?
<HrdwrBoB> rebort: then link it to that
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, this is irrevelant
<DAC1138> indentp, nope
<wonderland> have you had a look
<nickrud> kbrooks, although I do take your point.
<indentp> DAC, sweet. I love it when everything works simultaneaosly
<kbrooks> nickrud, huh?
<wonderland> do you bob2 and the others have some kind of blog so i can trust you becuase in common sense, id rather trust the forum then some chat on IRC
<nickrud> kbrooks, about not shoving manuals at people, instead of helping
<DAC1138> wonderland, you can trust google
<kbrooks> wonderland, listen to me
<bob2> wonderland: I'd trust IRC ahead of the forums
<kbrooks> wonderland, forums suck.
<kbrooks> End of story.
* cafuego asks bob2 about DALnet
<bob2> and having a blog just proves someone has too much time on their hands ;p
<nalioth> wonderland: perhaps you should have lurked in here for weeks to see the quality of answers that are given
<indentp> DAC, i am running a buggy rt8180 driver that i could only get to work under driverloader (which will cost me $20 after 30 days), do you have any experience with ndiswrapper?
<bob2> cafuego: well, ok, good point
<kbrooks> wonderland, you are still a troll.
<wonderland> o well if you decide to hack me
<tritium> bob2, heh, I agree ;)
<pschulz01> Greetings. Anyone know if 'nvu' is available for  Ubuntu? It's on TheOpenCD v3.
<pschulz01> for windows...
<wonderland> ill just re-install whats the worst that could happen
<kbrooks> wonderland, *crack*
<nalioth> pschulz01: yes, you can d/l it from its homepage
<wonderland> o shit
<thoreauputic> wonderland: seek help for your paranoia :)
<kbrooks> wonderland, you are a troll and a idiot that is NOT READY FOR LINUX
<evader> How can I get Evolution to put a notification in the systray when I get mail
<pschulz01> nalioth: no package yet?
<evader> I cant find an applet
<wonderland> what does *crack* mean
<rebort> USR/BIN/X11/X points to /etc/X11/X, so it would be unwise to link
<tritium> evader, I don't believe that capability exists yet
<nalioth> evader: there is NO KNOWN way (that i know of) check the evolution homepage
<cafuego> evader: if evolution has no pref to do that, it probably means it can't (yet)
<indentp> althouh driverloader might be nice to have down the road with other windows based drivers. the the nice web-based GUI as opposed to ndiswrapper
<kbrooks> wonderland, cr`acker
<wonderland> who the fuck ever is, linux is shit man, your all communists, man, im a php coder, whats the point of using linux,
<kbrooks> cracker*
<cafuego> indentp: driverloader is payware though
<tritium> wonderland, please calm down
<wonderland> kbrooks aint helping
<evader> Thanks
<kbrooks> crackers are not hackers and vice versa
<cafuego> indentp: and a GUI only makes it 1) slower and 2) larger
<DAC1138> indentp, no, ive tried that with my card, i couldnt figure the dang thing out
<wonderland> and what does he even mean,
<DAC1138> indentp, madwifi you might want to check that out
<indentp> DAC you tried ndiswrapper?
<cafuego> wonderland: Did you actually have an ubuntu question?
<DAC1138> indentp, no, i havent used ndiswrapper
<rebort>   no ideas then?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<DAC1138> i think we need to boot wonderland
<DAC1138> ah, good
<indentp> DAC, what did you try with your card?
<kevin> wheeeeeeeeeew
<DAC1138> indentp, there were some kernel modules i had to download for my chipset on sourceforge
<funkyHat> hurrah!
<DAC1138> indentp, i have an atmel chipset, so there were some 3rd party open source stuff i could download
<DAC1138> wow it got quiet since he was booted
<indentp> ha, yeah
<kevin> lol
<nickrud> kbrooks, now that that's over, those two links are really good for new folks. What's a decent way to point at them.
<indentp> the need for "nick: question" format is gone
<kbrooks> nickrud, i dont think so
<kbrooks> not here anyways
<kbrooks> nickrud, i would never ever .... *EVER* point a newbie to ubuntu at those 2 links.
<kbrooks> nickrud, why do so when we can ALL help and the wiki exists?
<indentp> DAC, what types of cards use the Atheros chipset?
<MIK3MAN> which is the best kernal to install for ubuntu?? stability wise..??
<kevin> question, how would I add say a button to xfce for say abiword?
<rebort> linking /etc/X11/X to /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg works
<DAC1138> indentp, i dont know. isnt atheros supported in the kernel? i was building a kernel todya and thought i saw atheros in there
<JDahl> MIK3MAN, the one that's installed by default, I think
<IIIEars> vulnerability discovered in zlib compression
<indentp> DAC, im not sure... im trying to find out if madwifi will work with my card
<DAC1138> MIK3MAN, i dont think ubuntu takes kindly to new kernels
<rebort> but mouse keyboard and nv modules arent found
<DAC1138> MIK3MAN, i just built the latest, and i cant get the thing to boot
<thoreauputic> kevin: you can add lauchers to the panel through the config app - I'm in fluxbox and can't recall the exact name but it has a cross shaped icon IIRC
<DAC1138> indentp, check your manuals or label on the card, it should have the chipset or model # on there
<TheWarMachine> anyone know how to get sound working in realplayer>?
<wonderland> u rock bob2
<ablyss> anyone want to see a screenshot of my ubuntu?  http://www.epluribusunix.net/screenshots/07-17-05_21:18:48.jpeg  :)
<MIK3MAN> JDahl: whats the difference from linux 386 and linux-image 386, and linux image 2.6?? they are all on the install cd
<wonderland> everythings dandy
<indentp> DAC, i think its a realtek, not sure though
<DAC1138> indentp, google search for the model # and look for the chipset, then search google.com/linux for using that chipset in linux
<Davey> ablyss: do you have a pr0n background?
<wonderland> although one last proper question
<kevin> hmmmmmmmmmmm ok, thanx anyways, I will wait for someone running xfce
<Davey> ablyss: if not, I don't care :D
<wonderland> why was the var/www/ folder locked in the first place
<HrdwrBoB> MIK3MAN: they are logical packages of the same thing
<JDahl> DAC1138, if you must, you can build a kernel using Ubuntu defaults by copying the /boot/config file to the kernel source tree
<Madpilot> pschulz01: your question sort of got lost. nvu is installable. watch the two posting's ubotu's about to make
* Davey runs
<Madpilot> !nvu
<ubotu> I heard nvu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<kevin> not trying tobr rude dude
<MIK3MAN> HrdwrBoB: which should I choose??
<Madpilot> !html
<ubotu> [html]  HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. HTML editors available in Hoary include Bluefish & Screem, both installable through Synaptic. HTML can also be written in any text editor, as purists will be quick to tell you!
<kbrooks> wonderland, because linux sucks.
<Davey> ablyss: whats the second graph to the right of the CPU one?
<nalioth> wonderland: anything outside of your home directory belongs to someone else, that is why it's "locked"
<ablyss> Davey: CPU and memory
<DAC1138> JDahl, thats what i did
<HrdwrBoB> MIK3MAN: any of them, they're effectively all the same
<Davey> ah, didn't see that one
<nalioth> pschulz01: i answered your question right after you asked it
<wonderland> so now it belongs to every one now that i changed the previliges to everyone
<HrdwrBoB> MIK3MAN: choose linux-386
<DAC1138> JDahl, and basically i only changed the acpi and the processor info, and the partition stuff
<wonderland> now that i chown it
<MIK3MAN> ok
<DAC1138> JDahl, still wont boot
<IIIEars> ubotu html is also "!NVU" html editor.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<ablyss> Davey: hehe i dont watch pron :P
<thoreauputic> wonderland: you changed it to belong to your user
<TheWarMachine> ablyss what prog do you use as the dock>
<indentp> DAC, thanks for daving me an increcible headache. now I must decide if I want to buy a new card or purchase driverloader
<indentp> saving*
<wonderland> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<auk> !html
<ablyss> TheWarMachine: gnome panel
<wonderland> thoreauputic you are a star
<thoreauputic> wonderland: unless you did something no-one advised
<wonderland> what
<wonderland> sudo chown chris /var/www
<auk> !nvu
<ubotu> hmm... nvu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<wonderland> thats what i did
<auk> !Nvu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<IIIEars> auk - ubotu is chewing on the database update for html. - it takes a minute or two
<wonderland> does that still mean its safe
<wonderland> and no one of you lot can access it
<kbrooks> wonderland, ummmm
<kbrooks> wonderland,
<wonderland> what kbrooks
<kbrooks> !hack
<ubotu> Wish i knew, kbrooks
<auk> IIIEars: no--he messaged me
<thoreauputic> wonderland: if you run ls -ld /var/www  you'll see that it  now belongs to chris
<kbrooks> !hacking
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nickrud> kbrooks, sorry had to step away for a sec. I don't think most of that is on the wiki, and it's also extremely relevant.
<ablyss> BTW, i took the picture of the lilly from my backyard.. you guys like it?  I have about 6 more that make really awesome desktop wall paper
<Madpilot> !hacker
<ubotu> somebody said hacker was well, a misunderstood term: see http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<Madpilot> kbrooks: there you go...
<auk> !cracker
<ubotu> auk: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<wonderland> why is kbrooks saying hacks for then
<auk> !cracking
<ubotu> auk: I don't know
<auk> !crack
<ubotu> auk: Are you smoking crack?
<TheWarMachine> `ablyss tell me how you got/config it
<auk> lol
<kbrooks> wonderland, you misunderstand the term
<Madpilot> wonderland: we're fooling around with ubotu. but ppl should be doing that thru /msg, really
<thoreauputic> auk: ubotu doesn't have a factoid for that yet
<IIIEars> be nice to the bot a slender database is a lot faster.
<TheWarMachine> !insult
<auk> his factiod now is good enough for me
<aceidia> does anyone know of a good dvd player?
<kbrooks> wonderland, go and read ESR's jargon database entry for hacker'
<DAC1138> aceidia, ogle
<aceidia> thx
<wonderland> wheres that then
<chaps0063> aceidia: I like xine-ui
<DAC1138> aceidia, i suggested a bunch earlier, didnt oyu read?
<tritium> aceidia, gxine is nice too
<aceidia> can i get it off mulitiverse?
<kbrooks> wonderland, at the link the bot posted
<auk> check out the blender package
<wonderland> oh yeah how about phpMyAdmin
<auk> way bloated
<wonderland> how do you install that
<thoreauputic> wonderland: hacker is not a bad word - go read the URL and learn what it means
<ablyss> TheWarMachine: well transparency is optional in the panel preferences.. svg icons are downloadable off synaptic gnome themes... there isn't too much to config about it
<aceidia> i did but some aren;t working.. nad i closed the window
<wonderland> ok whatevery. but how do you install phpMyAdmin
<auk> wonderland: were you talking to me
<auk> ?
<DAC1138> aceidia, ah. ogle is in multiverse and so is gxine
<wonderland> anyone
<wonderland> i need help
<kbrooks> wonderland, d/l, untar, cp, config, you're done
<chaps0063> wonderland: do you have mysql installed?
<bob2> wonderland: stop being annoying
<bob2> wonderland: or you will be permanently removed
<wonderland> yes
<bob2> wonderland: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<DAC1138> wonderland, you arent the only person in the world you know, other people need help too
<chaps0063> wonderland: http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/
<Madpilot> wonderland: see the link ubotu just posted...
<ablyss> wow this chat is a rocking.. dont bother knocking :D
<signbarn> What's a good p2p application for ubuntu?
<indentp> haha
<useruser> signbarn: mldonkey
<kbrooks> Madpilot, are you the resident ubotu expert?
<kbrooks> ;)
<aceidia> thankxs
<sizzam> i try to start mail-notification from a terminal and nothing happens, it just sits there.   what log files can i check to point me in the right direction?
<nalioth> signbarn: depends on how you want to p2p
<auk> ablyss: hahahahahaahahaha...
<kbrooks> signbarn, amule
<thoreauputic> wonderland: do what we all have to do sometimes: use google, read howtos, use http://google.com/linux...... etc etc
<wonderland> thas what i been looking for
<kbrooks> amule > *
<wonderland> that lamp thingy, i been using it on windows
<auk> signbarn: tinyP2P
<auk> heh
<signbarn> well i guess i'm just looking for a "large" user base
<kbrooks> auk: uh.......
<auk> wonderland: wtf?
<Madpilot> kbrooks: no, but I"ve got nothing else to do right now... gotta be fast with the ! key... :)
<nalioth> signbarn: gtk-gnutella
<nalioth> signbarn: bittorrent
<kbrooks> nalioth, amule ;)
<signbarn> :-)
<plb> hey guys heres another metacity theme i did..thoughts?> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26574
<auk> wonderland: linux on windows?
<kbrooks> auk: no
<Evil> hello all
<thoreauputic> wonderland: erm... the "l" in LAMP stands for what, do you think?
<wonderland> Is there any GIRLS here
<kbrooks> auk, think think
<DAC1138> plb, shouldnt you be checking in #metacity?
<bob2> wonderland: final warning
<DAC1138> wonderland, yes
<identp> sweet
<plb> DAC1138: i like it here better =P
<Evil> can someone say me how to fix this bug : "error activating wkb configuration"
<DAC1138> bob2, hes had enough warnings, i'd say boot him
<wonderland> whos heard of WAMP, its for windows
<wonderland> WAMP 5.4
<bob2> wonderland: please stay on-topic
* thoreauputic waits for the inevitable to happen to wonderland, yet again
<auk> pbl: what have you got in the way of gtk+ ?
<kbrooks> wonderland, OT alert
<wonderland> can bob2 stop bosing me about and picking on me
<IIIEars> thorauputic - hehe
<signbarn> pbl: that's a pretty slick theme. i like it
<chaps0063> wonderland: bye.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@dsl-80-42-3-22.access.as9105.com]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<DAC1138> to be honest, wonderland is the worst ive seen on any linux irc chat
<nickrud> lol, wonderland bob2 is bos
<bob2> I'lll un+q when I get to Sydney
<chaps0063> bob2: when are you going there?
<kbrooks> wonderland, bob2 is boss
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: you're new here, aren't you ? *grin*
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, not really, ive been here ltos before
<Madpilot> bob2: you're going to Sydney in about ten years, right? :)
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, ive never really been this active though
<kbrooks> nalioth
<bob2> chaps0063: about tne minutes ;)
* tritium has seen DAC1138 around
<kevin> I am going there by the time I die lol
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, but im saying of all the linux chats ive been in, #linux, #suse, #slackware, #vector, ive been around
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: it was a reference to a well known slashdot meme actually :)
<chaps0063> bob2: hehe...I'd love to go.
* kbrooks thinks the +q is arbitrary
<auk> pbl: got any GTK+ mac-liek buttons, by any chance?
<kbrooks> and unfair
<chaps0063> kbrooks: he probably has no clue it even happened.
<kbrooks> chaps0063, so?
<DAC1138> tritium, yeah, i remember you, you were the one who told me about the linux headers needing to be installed
<plb> auk: no but i can make some
<nalioth> kbrooks
<Madpilot> chaps0063: did wonderland have any clue to begin with?
<tritium> DAC1138, cool :)
<chaps0063> kbrooks: just pointing it out.
<DAC1138> tritium, back when i had the kernel compiling problems like im having now
<chaps0063> Madpilot: this is true.
<tritium> still?
<kbrooks> nalioth: is the +q fair? ;)
<DAC1138> tritium, by the way, that headers tip was awsome, thanks. saved my butt on many other distros too
<bob2> kbrooks: yes, irc is kinda inherently undemocratic
<auk> pbl: i'm hacking a gtk/metacity theme to make it more what i want, but all the mac buttons i find are cheesy-looking
<tritium> DAC1138, of course :)
<bob2> kbrooks: I try very hard to not remove people just because they annoy me
<IIIEars> Ubuntuans are a considerate bunch. - banning isn't done lightly
<nalioth> kbrooks: bob2 did wonderland a favor. he allowed wonderland to stay to soak up all this wonderful knowledge, w/o disrupting the dispersal of said knowledge
<plb> auk: google os x themes there are a few good sites out there
<chaps0063> bob2: from what I witnessed, your patience is great.
<kevin> uh hu
<trinidad> HELP! How do i remove the stipple from detailed list view in konqueror when i browse my folders?
<plb> brb
<nickrud> lol, when I first started following this channel ...
<chaps0063> bob2: he would've been gone after the first "is there any girls here" for two reason, one for being off topic, two for improper grammar.
<teferi> man, I have had it up to here with not having any kind of new-mail notification from evolution. time to learn how to use dbus and write a notification-area thingy...
<bob2> trinidad: #kubuntu or #kde might know more, but is there nothing in the options?
<DAC1138> chaps0063, sexual harassment come in anywhere?
<bob2> chaps0063: hah
<nalioth> chaps0063: there are many non-native-english speakers in here.
<tritium> teferi, I do believe it's being worked on
<redtech> I dont want to use gnucash...  is there a package for quotations/invoicing ?
<bob2> teferi: that would be awesome
<teferi> tritium: there was one called em-panel-applet
<teferi> but it didn't get updated after the big dbus api breakage
<chaps0063> nalioth: understood, but his spelling was bad also....and if english was his second language then I would retract that statement.
<nickrud> teferi, someone mentioned http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=402 , I haven't tried it yet
<tritium> teferi, ah, I see.
<IIIEars> in ubuntu "SWM" is a window manger - lol
<nalioth> chaps0063: i look at attitude over anything else
<teferi> nickrud: i'm skeptical as to how recent that is
<teferi> nickrud: in particular, as of september 29, 2004, the evolution dbus plugin didn't even exisit yet
<chaps0063> nalioth: well, I guess I judge based on spelling/grammar (at least online, and within emails) to see how the person's attitude might be.
<nickrud> teferi, it uses filters, as I read it, so it's a hack, but it may work for now
<teferi> bob2: i can't imagine it'd be very hard...if there's ruby bindings, i'll hack with that, otherwise i'll brush up on my python
<Will_> 'is there any girls here', classic.
<trinidad> bob2, nothing I can see
<chaps0063> nalioth: I guess its because I'm a stickler about spelling, etc.
<teferi> nickrud: but there's no reason to do it that way anymore, now that evolution puts messages on d-bus when mail comes in
<nickrud> teferi, when someone writes it, I'll send a donation.
<auk> !scribus
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, auk
<teferi> nickrud: hey, i'm working on it now :P
<auk> !info scribus
<chaps0063> bob2: is it possible Channel Topic we could append "is there any girls here"?
<ubotu> scribus: (free software desktop page layout program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 4414 kB, Installed size: 13080 kB
* nickrud scrambles for paypal
<tritium> teferi, awesome!
<nalioth> nickrud: want my pp info?
<teferi> foo, no dbus ruby bindings
<teferi> time to relearn python :/
<nickrud> nalioth, sure
<nickrud> whatever pp is ;P
<IIIEars> SpreadFirefox site was hacked (PHP/Drupal) - wow
<teferi> what do you expect from php?
<nalioth> nickrud: since you're passing out $
<nickrud> oh, paypal, duh
<nickrud> nalioth, give it to me in person
<julz> Hi. Can Ubuntu run fine on an *External USB Hard Drive* and still use other  USB devices easily?
<bob2> julz: except that your bios probably can't boot it, yes
<auk> IIIEars: yeah, taht's what i thought
<bob2> chaps0063: hah, the answer is "yes"
<teferi> grr, i saw a dbus tutorial on planet gnome just yesterday
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: most modern bioses can, but ..
<chaps0063> bob2: yes!
<HrdwrBoB> I don't know why you would do that
<nickrud> teferi, that is the one thing that I truly want, so I was serious :)
<sizzam> i can't get mail-notification to start, any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting?
<julz> bob2: it can. i just heard that with usb, adding another device can cause the drive to unmount
<auk> bob2: why probably can't boot it?
<teferi> THERE
<teferi> found it...
<teferi> great, now to figure out how to make a notification area icon show up
<auk> most computers can...
<julz> so no usb problems?
<tritium> sizzam, did you go to System->Preferences->Mail Notification and configure it after adding the applet?
<HrdwrBoB> julz: it's just a bad idea in general
<julz> how come?
<auk> julz: is it for a live distro
<auk> ?
<auk> or something?
<HrdwrBoB> because USB is slow and not generally reliable
<bob2> auk: I guess I'm out of date
<sizzam> tritium:  thanks.  do you know where the actual file is that holds those settings in case i need to wipe it
<bob2> julz: I'd be pretty surprised if it managed to unmount /
<bob2> ?win29
<auk> linux-live.or
<julz> i would use usb cos my main drive is for windows and i cant change it (families)
<sizzam> tritium:  i dont see anything obviously labeled in /home/<user>
<auk> g
<tritium> sizzam, under ~/.gconf/apps/mail-notification, but I don't think you want to be editing that by hand
<auk> julz: for a desktop distro, you would be much better partitioning
<sizzam> tritium:  thanks again
<tritium> sizzam, no problem
<julz> auk: but it would still work ok on usb
<teferi> geh, that's not good...
<nickrud> teferi, and if I can make a feature request: per folder notification ;)
<teferi> nickrud: doable, but not right now
<nickrud> first things first, I guess
<teferi> yeah
<teferi>  the dbus signal says what folder the mail is in, so it's just a matter of parsing
<JDahl> julz, I tried to boot both Debian and Ubuntu from a USB harddrive about a year ago, but I could never get it to work... Installation went smoothly, but the boot process stopped halfway through
<nickrud> there was a thing (flink?) that I used for a bit, but was just too darn hard to keep in sync, and was extremely buggy
<IIIEars> Adding Ubuntu to a second spare disk seems to be the way to go as windows will fdisk your ubuntu in a heartbeat with a one of those frequently needed reinstalls.
<DukGalNamu> i got a quick couple of questions, does ubuuntu have good wireless support for laptops?
<julz> JDahl: what do you suggest then?
<damneinstien> does anyone know if ubuntu has released the new patches for firefox and gaim?
<tritium> damneinstien, not for firefox 1.0.5
<damneinstien> for gaim?
<tritium> damneinstien, don't believe so
<JDahl> julz, I am suggesting anyway - just saying it didnt work for me - and I put alot of effort
<teferi> how the hell is dpkg running out of memory?!
<JDahl> into it
<damneinstien> DukGalNamu, great support for laptops. personally running centrino
<tritium> DukGalNamu, it depends on the chipset
<tritium> DukGalNamu, for example, Airport Extreme on Apple laptops is not supported
<JDahl> julz, erm... I am not suggesting anything
<julz> but how did u solve ur problem?
<JDahl> julz, I didnt
<IIIEars> tritium - no wrappers for aiport extreme?
<DukGalNamu> tritium: but a basic PC laptop should be supported..
<IIIEars> eye stile canned spell
<tritium> IIIEars, no
<DukGalNamu> ok then does ubuntu have any remote testing software for systems?
<DukGalNamu> mmmm i love canned spell....
<tritium> DukGalNamu, in general
<JDahl> julz, at that time there was something wrong the Sarge's stock initrd, I dont know if it's fixed now
<tritium> bob2, how long will you be down under?
<teferi> noooo, session-saver didn't...
<sizzam> anyone use nzb files for newsgroups?
<DukGalNamu> tell me if that was not clear enough
<julz> JDahl: so it may work?
<JDahl> julz, there's only one way to find out ;)
<DukGalNamu> ok let me try again, is there any type of remotes system diagnostic tools for ubuntu (for diagnosing computers that i were to connect to the ubuntu machine)
<julz> no way! i just wiped my other hard drive.
<DukGalNamu> julz: was it ext2?
<tritium> DukGalNamu, you can always setup a ssh server on the ubuntu machine
<julz> windows. i used partition magic to resize the ntfs so i could install linux, now i want an external so i dont destroy it again
<DukGalNamu> tritium: what i want is to be able to hook the ubuntu machine up to a not to good working machine and diagnose any problems it ay be having...
<tritium> DukGalNamu, I'm not aware of anything like that
<DukGalNamu> hmm.....
<DukGalNamu> sad
<DukGalNamu> tritium: but i could use it to diagnose a problem with a network right?
<tritium> DukGalNamu, yes
<DukGalNamu> tritium: at least i could do that much :P
<DukGalNamu> tritium: do you know of any other utalitarian uses of an ubuntu laptop?
<tritium> DukGalNamu, I could hardly enumerate them all ;)
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: use the LiveCD
<levander> Anybody has a link to that wiki where they're talking about what they're going to do in Ubuntu for Breezy? I'm working on a backup strategy and think I remember them standardizing on a backup tool for Breezy in there.
<MIK3MAN> I just installed ubuntu and my X will not start up... can someone try and help me here
<MIK3MAN> I am going to reboot
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: no need to reboot
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: but that doesn't accomplish what i need, and that is a complete, standalone point where i can access anything i need about another computer
<tritium> MIK3MAN, which video chipset?
<MIK3MAN> ati rage pro
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: what OS is on the other computer?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, did you follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<DukGalNamu> MIK3MAN: make sure your mouse is plugged in and that you plugged both your mouse and keyboard in BEFORE you started up
<MIK3MAN> tritium: not yet, but I will
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: most likely it will be a winbloze
<chaps0063> what is a good application to remote desktop to windows machines besides rdesktop?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, I'm not sure you want to.  I don't know if Rage Pro is supported with fglrx.  That's why I'm asking.
<kjon> I need help compiling gnomebaker 0.4. Anybody can help me???
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: so what do you want to know about the 'not-so-good" system?
<thoreauputic> kjon: gnomebaker is in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> kjon: you don't need to compile it
<kjon> thoreauputic: Have you seen the features of gnomebaker 0.4???
<bimberi> chaps0063: vnc
<nalioth> tritium: the VESA driver will operate his video successfully
<tritium> nalioth, thank you...
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: basically, check hard drive, irg problems, mobo problems, etc
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: *irq
<thoreauputic> kjon: ah my  bad - I didn't read the version number, sorry
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: the LiveCd will do that, as will the new knoppix
<nickrud> levander, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<teferi> yay, completely undocumented stuff...
<chaps0063> bimberi: vncserver or xvncviewer
<flodine> can someone tell me way i cant use gaim 1.4
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: but i can't do it from another computer remotly?
<teferi> the state of the gnome docs is a tragedy
<MIK3MAN> tritium: hmmm, another problem wiki points me to apt-get, but I have to configure my wireless still... grrrr
<levander> nickrud: thanks
<kjon> gnomebaker is quite cool. But, the "./configure" shows me an error about a "vorbisfile.pc" file...
<bimberi> chaps0063: vncserver on the m/c you want to control, viewer on the controlling m/c
<kjon> I heard that those files are related to pkg-config. But, I don't know how to get that damned file.
<nickrud> google to the rescue :)
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: windows is not a "network operating system" for one, and two if it's not working well, adding extra connectivity features to it isnt gonna help
<tritium> MIK3MAN, please don't follow that wiki page.  Rage Pro is not supported by fglrx.  nalioth pointed out that you likely want the VESA driver
<teferi> i've been googling for half an hour now
<thoreauputic> !find vorbisfile.pc
<teferi> i may just have to dig through the source, which we all know is the /best/ way of learning a new language and new api
<nickrud> ah, but I knew it existed :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'vorbisfile.pc' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/pkgconfig/vorbisfile.pc) in libdevel/libvorbis-dev.
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: what about remote burn in?
<kjon> thoreauputic: Didn't work. Even if I tried to install some vorbis-devel packages...
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: you need "the ultimate boot cd" it has burnin capability
<MIK3MAN> tritium: ok, so just get the proper driver?? I dont understand why this happened, I used the live cd for 2 days and it detected the proper driver
<tritium> kjon, you installed libvorbis-dev?
<thoreauputic> kjon: I think ubotu just gave ab abswer though...
<sizzam> grrrrrr, i can't get firefox to start
<redtech> anyone know of a simple,small quotation/invoice program?
<kjon> I tried with apt, but I couldn't find anything...
<thoreauputic> *an answer
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: so ultimate boot cd and new knoppix...
<tritium> MIK3MAN, the installer should have.  Can we please see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  Please paste it on pastebin
<MIK3MAN> rage pro is very popular chipset
<sizzam> i see 'starting firefox' in my window list, and then it disappears
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: what if i am faced with a client... with no cd or disk access..?
<kjon> So? what should I do? make a few prays and give my life to apt?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I am on a separate machine, winblows xp
<snackalot> Anbody know y package manager wont open when i have wine running
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay
<IIIEars> there is a "Free iso burner powertoy" available for windows written by alex feinmann
<teferi> eternal love to someone who can help me figure out how to do a notification area icon in python...
<thoreauputic> kjon: install libvorbis-dev  ?
<DukGalNamu> or a bootleg alcohol
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: go and check out the featureset on "tubcd" and you may not need knoppix or ubuntu-live
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: tubcd....
<IIIEars> alcohol 120% is terrific
<caonex> what are you suppose to do when hal is not running? How can one restart it?
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: The Ultimate Boot CD
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: typing out the same thing all the time leads to stress
<nickrud> 120% O-0
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: hehe, i see...
<enum> hi.. I jjust completed an install of ubuntu, and xmms will "play" with alsa enabled, but no sound.. I get system sounds, and such.. Any ideas?
<IIIEars> Faxes nalioth two aspirin and a cold pepsi
<kjon> Reading package lists... Done
<kjon> Building dependency tree... Done
<kjon> E: Couldn't find package libvorbis-dev
<nickrud> enum, you need to set xmms to use esd
<DukGalNamu> enum: turn up the volume?
<enum> nickrud, why ESD?
<cwillu> if I say uqm, does anybody here know what I'm talking about?
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: on your video, log in and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when you get to the driver section, choose VESA (make sure you choose the rez options you want, also)
<bob2> tritium: hah, I live here
<damneinstien> enum, thats a problem with ubuntu not accepting sounds from more than 1 source
<tritium> bob2, oh, didn't realize that.  Sorry :)
<nickrud> enum, that's the sound server for gnome, and see damneinstien
<gyaresu_> bob2, what time zone are you in?
<kjon> damneinstien: I had the same trouble! - I fixed installing the alsa libraries!
<enum> hmm.. changed it in xmms, and still no sound
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: thanks, gimme a min
<bob2> gyaresu_: +10
<kjon> enum: With the multimedia selector, pick alsa instead osd!
<damneinstien> i followed a guide on ubuntuforums
<damneinstien> im trying to find it for enum
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<cwillu> suppose I'm safe bringing libc6 up to 2.3.2.ds1-21 from 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu?
<gyaresu_> bob2, same. figures.
<kjon> !libvorbis-dev
<ubotu> kjon: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kevin> now I remember why I quit using windblows, it eats the CPU baddddddddddd
<snackalot> i cant get xmm to work at all thought i had all drivers in but dont no
<nickrud> !sound
<damneinstien> enum try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<kjon> !libvorbis
<ubotu> I don't know, kjon
<nalioth> kjon: you want !info libvorbis-dev
<snackalot> yes
<chaps0063> bimberi: so I have xvncviewer installed but I can't get to my windows desktop.
<cwillu> anybody?
<snackalot> thanks
<kjon> T-T I can't compile gnomebaker T-T :'(
<cwillu> chaps0063:  you have a vnc server running on your windows machine?
<nalioth> cwillu: i'd leave it alone. libc6 runs your box
<Steve0>  Does anyone know how to keep movies' audio/video in sync in various Linux players? I'm trying to play a series of movies that play fine in Windows.
<kjon> where is that damed libvorbis-devel (or dev) --- I can't find it anywhere!
<nalioth> cwillu: and changing anything about it could kill the box
<nickrud> kjon, good advice, if his card can do hardware mixing of multiple sound streams
<cwillu> and my box does nothing importatn
<chaps0063> cwillu: no, thats why I figured it wouldn't work...I was hoping to just use remote desktop.
<snackalot> use search
<bimberi> chaps0063: Hm - I may have misunderstood your Q - you will need to install vncserver on the remote m/c
<cwillu> chaps0063:  download ultravnc for the windows box
<tritium> kjon, main repo
<cwillu> then you should be able to connect just fine
<chaps0063> bimberi: ok...np
<flodine> can i upgrade my gaim 1.4
<chaps0063> cwillu: well not every machine I am going to use I have vnc installed on.
<damneinstien> anyone know about directx 9.0 w/wine?
<bimberi> chaps0063: apologies :)
<kjon> ok, I'll try that... t-T
<sizzam> i can't get firefox to start for my account.  it works for  a different account on this machine.  ive killed my .mozilla folder, still wont start, any suggestions?
<cwillu> chaps0063:  what's the context?
<flodine> hello help
<gyaresu_> Steve0, i found the same prob last night.
<cwillu> i.e., I've got a script to remote install vnc if you have admin
<kjon> !info libvorbis-dev
<chaps0063> cwillu: the network admin won't like that.
<ubotu> libvorbis-dev: (The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (development files)), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 446 kB, Installed size: 1996 kB
<gyaresu_> Steve0, no solution though.
<cwillu> if it's 2k+, you can just use remote desktop
<snackalot> can someone tell me how to install bin. file
<chaps0063> cwillu: I can do that, but I was hoping for something with an interface similar to windows' remote desktop app
<Zerboxx> how well does partitioning work within ubuntu?  I currently have a dual boot system, and I want to move files from my windows partition to ubuntu's and then remove windows.  How well will this all work out?
<kevin> I use it all of the time at work (RDP) that is
<cwillu> ...
<tritium> snackalot, what is it, if I may ask?
<damneinstien> zerboxx, mount ur ntfs partition and copy files over
<cwillu> interet | terminal server client is what you're looking for I think
<chaps0063> cwillu: never mind, its terminal server client.
<cwillu> :p
<chaps0063> cwillu: lol.
<Zerboxx> damneinstien: alright, and after they're all on the ubuntu partition?
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: hmm, you are right, thats cool...
<snackalot> well i would like to install bin files and tar and dnh
<damneinstien> then format the windows partition
<caonex> i am running ubuntu but when i log in to gnome, my desktop is basically empty. It only has the two bars, empty, and a empty background as well.
<Zerboxx> damneinstien: and when that is combined to my current linux partition it will all work nicely?
<levander> okay, not much on the breezy wiki about backing up, it's going to be a Windows System Restore thing.  Anybody with recommendations on how to backup serveral directories on my Ubuntu box?  What utilities to use?  I want to backup to DVD-RW
<caonex> I read in the xsessionerrors that it has to do with hal and gnome=device-manager
<caonex> any ideas?
<kevin> ok, later all it is time for my shower and maybe some sleep will worklol
<cwillu> sleep's overrated
<Burgundavia> levander, there is a guide here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackupYourSystem
<enum> hmm.. tried the multimedia selector.. maybe I am doing something wrong
<Burgundavia> levander, but be caeeful with it
<swos> Hi, I have a quick question regarding APT.  Any takers?
<damneinstien> zerboxx: I never did that : (.. all i did was create another ext3 and had another partition running besides /
<cwillu> shoot
<nickrud> swos, sure, I'll bite
<chaps0063> cwillu: that is what I was looking for...thanks for the help..
<cwillu> np
<chaps0063> cwillu: I'm getting closer and closer to dropping windows..
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> I know the feeling
<chaps0063> if I can get the tablet to work on this laptop, its gone.
<kevogod> I dropped Windows awhile ago. No looking back.
<axis> hoy
<cwillu> hoy hoy
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: I tried that command you gave me a few times, I keep getting "conflicting actions --control and --remove"
<kevogod> Although I am not using Ubuntu... heh
<chaps0063> kevogod: I have a tablet pc, the tablet doesnt work so I still like that..
<snackalot> how to install real player
<swos> I've just upgraded my system from woody.  My sources.list file was overwritten with the default Ubuntu sources.list (I assume this is what happened).  If I attempt to uncomment any of the lines with remote servers and run apt-get update, I receive an error stating that the connection was refused.  Any ideas what could be causing this?
<nickrud> snackalot, advice here will depend on what you're installing
<axis> what different kernels are there for amd64
<levander> Burgundavia: they recommend using tar to back everything up, I was thinking of doing incremental backups
<nalioth> tritium: have you seen MIK3MAN's errors with dpkg?
<axis> i can't find anything on ubuntulinux.org about it
<swos> (Upgraded to hoary.)
<tritium> nalioth, no, let me scroll up...thanks
<nickrud> swos, I have bitten more thain I can chew, wood->hoary is very hoary :)
<cwillu> swos, you still have network on that machine?
<axis> i'm running amd64-generic, but i think there's a kernel for the k8
<swos> nickrud: hehe, gotcha.
<swos> cwells: Indeed.
<Burgundavia> levander, a simple backup solution is coming
<tritium> MIK3MAN, what command did you run?
<snackalot> settrack-3.1.5.tar.gz and y dos it matter dont u do it the same every time???
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I can go into the x11 directory and manually edit, if you help
<Burgundavia> levander, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleBackupSolution
<MIK3MAN> :O)
<kevogod> chaps0063: What Tablet PC do you have?
<cwillu> first things first, can you ping those hosts?
<swos> cwells: I thought the list of servres may have changed, so I attempted to hunt those down.  No dice.
<chaps0063> kevogod: Fujitsu Lifebook T4010D
<nickrud> !info settrack
<chaps0063> kevogod: its sweet.
<MIK3MAN> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> MIK3MAN, trying to.  what were you doing with dpkg?
<levander> Burgundavia: yeah, i just read about that, but not until breezy.  And, it's just a bounty task.  Who knows if the random guy will come through for the bounty.
<swos> cwells: Just a sec.
<Burgundavia> levander, he is being paid 4500 USD by google to do it
<MIK3MAN> trying to set the normal vesa driver
<swos> cwells: Yes, I can.
<chaps0063> kevogod: tablet, modem (read that most fujitsu modems don't work), and brightness control don't work.
<kevogod> chaps006: What kind of problems are you running into?
<MIK3MAN> so I can get in x
<kjon> I tried to look for libvorbis-devel with synaptic. The most similar match was "libvorbis0" (or something like that), but I couldn't find anything related to "libvorbis-devel" (even with the information of the bot). What can I do?
<chaps0063> kevogod: the simple fact I have no clue how to get it to work. :-)
<kevogod> (answered I see)
<cwillu> can you paste in one of the repo lines?
<levander> Burgundavia: $4500?? It's going to take only three weeks to do it? $4500 isn't much.
<cwillu> I'll double check it on my machine
<kevogod> So it boots all up and everything, just those won't work?
<Burgundavia> levander, is part of google Summer of Code
<chaps0063> kevogod: oh yes, it works great but those things.
<enum> ugh
<levander> Burgundavia: what does that mean, that it's being done by a college student?
<tritium> kjon, make sure you have a proper /etc/apt/sources.list, and that you've clicked "Reload" to start
<Burgundavia> levander, yes
<nalioth> tritium: MIK3MAN is trying to reconfigure xserver to VESA
<levander> Burgundavia: Summer of Code doesn't sound like a promise that it'll be done.
<Burgundavia> levander, no, but it is likely
<Burgundavia> 4500 is a lot of money
<tritium> nalioth, yeah.  I've not seen that error before...
<kevogod> chaps0063: Have you tried http://linmodems.org/?
<chaps0063> kevogod: not really, the modem isn't high on my priority list of things to get to work
<chaps0063> kevogod: but I will check it out.
<kjon> tritium: I added to my repositories' list all the ubuntu 5.04 related servers....
<enum> got  it
<tritium> MIK3MAN, did you just install?  did it complete?
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: did you do a server install, by chance?
<levander> $4500? $60K/year is very cheap for a programmer in the US for a programmer.  And, $4500 isn't even one month if you make $60K/year
<swos> cwillu: I feel rather silly now.. it's working.
<tritium> kjon, did you update the list of packages?
<cwillu> heh :)
<swos> cwillu: For whatever reason.
<cwillu> no problem :p
<chaps0063> kevogod: I want the tablet to work but I just don't know how to go about it.
<chaps0063> kevogod: like who to talk to, etc.
<swos> Thanks, though ;)
<teferi> #!%#!%ing lack of docs
<kjon> tritium: Yes, I did. I do that three times a week.
<cwillu> any time :)
<swos> I'll probably hang out in here for a while.  I'm sure I'm bound to find some other snags.
<levander> Anybody know of a solution to do incremental backups to a DVD-RW?
<tritium> teferi, for which package?
<teferi> tritium: python-gnome2-extras{-dev}
<chaps0063> swos: I hang out here so that when I break something, I don't have to run that far.
<tritium> teferi, nothing good under /usr/share/doc ?
<teferi> tritium: i've been using debian and derivatives for seven years now, that's the second place i check...
<tritium> ;)
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: I did a normal install
<tritium> MIK3MAN, did it complete succesfully?
<teferi> anyway, I have the FFI defs right here
<teferi> which you'd think would be helpful
<swos> chaps0063: Yeah.  After documentation fails, it's certainly nice to have live help.
<teferi> but aren't
<chaps0063> swos: documentation ? ;-)
<bojangles> does anybody know where the #tex channel is.
<tritium> we don't need no stinkin documentation
<chaps0063> swos: to me. documentation = #ubuntu
<chaps0063> lol.
<swos> lol
<snackalot> how can i installrealplayer
<swos> I like to refer to the docs before I come in here and make an ass of myself is all ;)
<tritium> bojangles, what's your tex question?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I did get one error that said it was unsuccessful, then it brought me to the main menu and I chose base install I think it was called
<tritium> swos, that's a good policy.  I was merely joking
<teferi> wonder if there's a pygtk irc channel, hm.
<teferi> yep.
<swos> tritium: heh, yes, I know.
<teferi> i'll go give *them* a piece of my mind
<chaps0063> snackalot: sudo apt-get install realplayer
<bojangles> tritium, well i am trying to figure out what directory is the tex-input directory for the files srctlx.sty and srctex.sty
<tritium> MIK3MAN, do you recall the error?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: the base install completed ok and it then installed the grub ok
<chaps0063> snackalot: but make sure you visit http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and add then.
<snackalot> thank you verry mutch!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Burgundavia> chaps0063, please don't recommend ubuntuguide.org
<chaps0063> Burgundavia: why?
<Ubuntuguide> rock!
<Ubuntuguide> is best !
<Burgundavia> chaps0063, some incorrect info with no explanations
<Burgundavia> chaps0063, the wiki is better
<tritium> bojangles, where they installed from a particular package?
<bojangles> tritium, do you have any idea what directory to place those files in.
<MIK3MAN> tritium: said something like not being able to completely install all the packages,"maybe a bad cd" is what it said
<chaps0063> snackalot: never mind ubuntuguide..
<bojangles> tritium, no...kile installation is still bad...so i had to go get the files but where to put them?
<gyaresu_> Burgundavia, chaps0063 the wiki is incomplete. more of US need to be adding to the wiki.
<ukato> i'm having some trouble getting my wireless card to work. my computer can see my card, but i don't have access to my network or the internet
<ukato> any ideas
<damneinstien> what card ukato?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I figured it was my wireless network
<ukato> something by airlink101
<tritium> bojangles, for system-wide, you can use /usr/local/share/texmf/tex/latex
<bojangles> tritium, i found the files inside kdvi...but i am not sure where to put them so tex will know they are available
<ukato> model is AWLH4030
<MIK3MAN> tritium: it gave me the option to hit enter to continue
<bojangles> tritium, that will be fine...let me try that
<tritium> bojangles, for just your user, under ~/texmf/tex/latex
<damneinstien> ukato: never worked w/airlink..
<jasoncohen> does anyone else notice that gnome-system-monitor in Hoary loses its settings each time the program is restarted? I removed a few process columns and enabled a few, and after restarting the program, the settings had reverted back to default.
<tritium> bojangles, don't forget to run texhash after you install them
<jasoncohen> are you guys seeing the same issue?
<ukato> damn
<light_punch2> does *.deb packages works with ubuntu?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, that does not sound good
<damneinstien> light_punch2: yes
<jasoncohen> i created a new bug report because there wasn't one for this issue
<nalioth> light_punch2: its not advised to use non official debs in ubuntu
<tritium> light_punch2, yes, that's wht ubuntu uses, but you shouldn't mix .debs from various distributions.  You should use ubuntu .debs
<gyaresu_> light_punch2, damneinstien : they just may break things...
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, I just noticed your bug. The breezy version will not save across sessions
<axis> ANY confirmed SATA installs with 32bit i/o
<MIK3MAN> yeah I know, I think I'm gonna look for a diff distro, I was running ok with Mepis and fluxblox, but I thought I would give ubuntu a shot
<light_punch2> ok, cause i have a few debian ISOs / cdRs here.
<snackalot> hay chaps thanks that helped alot it realey helps to know were to go for info
<chaps0063> snackalot: np.
<MIK3MAN> what do you guys think of xfce?? I never tried it
<axis> ANY confirmed SATA installs with 32bit i/o
<axis> ANY confirmed SATA installs with 32bit i/o
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, if you change the settings, close the program and restart it in the same session, do the settings remain or are they reverted back to default?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, it's probably a bad burn.  Make sur ethe CD image you have is good
<axis> xfce is lame
<axis> so bare
<chaps0063> !repeating
<ubotu> No idea, chaps0063
<teferi> ah, god bless irc
<axis> too bare
<teferi> found sample code
<axis> i feel naked with xcfe
<chaps0063> !repeat
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, the changes remain within one sessin
<jasoncohen> MIK3MAN, you should verify the MD5 sum before burning
<tritium> axis, please don't repeat
<ubotu> chaps0063: Are you smoking crack?
<kahles1> some people like bare wms :)
<light_punch2> the archive utility mount the ISOs fine, considering that, it's from an external harddrive formatted as NTFS.
<kahles1> im using fluxbox here
<Madpilot> axis: stop repeating yourself, pls. but yes, I'm on a SATA HDD right now...
<gyaresu_> axis, hdparm doesn't seem to give clear info back but i get constant ~50-66MB/sec
<axis> ha gah
<MIK3MAN> does that mean I have to redownload the image?? or just reburn??
<light_punch2> MIK3MAN, download a live cd with xfce on it.
<tritium> MIK3MAN, first check its md5sum
<axis> Madpilot:  i'm on a msi k8t neo2 plat. running 1 maxtor 16mb cache 250gig SATA . it installs great, dma enables, 32 bit io .. nope
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I know K3B auto does that, but what about windows?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, I don't use windows, and can't say.
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, ok, well i did a bug report. we'll see if anything happens. does ubuntu have enough developers to go through all the bug reports- especially on packages in universe? Each debian package has its own maintainer, and I almost always get some response/fix when i report bugs on debian packages.
<MIK3MAN> lol
<axis> my hdparm is hdparm -d1 -c3 -a64 -X66 -k1 /dev/sda
<gyaresu_> axis, md5sum.exe for windows (google)
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: there is a livecd with xfce for its UI
<jasoncohen> i actualy just received an email saying that a minor bug i reported on debian's openvpn package has been fixed
<gyaresu_> axis, sorry. not you.
<MIK3MAN> light_punch2: I used the live cd for ubuntu and liked it... look where I am now... I cant get into X
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, basically these kinds of bugs get filed upstream with gnome directly
<axis> hehe ok.. i was confused hehe
<gyaresu_> MIK3MAN, md5sum.exe for windows (google)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, and then when gnome fixes it, it gets fixed in Ubuntu
<axis> Madpilot: Do you have 32bit i/o enabled on your SATA ??
<MIK3MAN> gyaresu_: thanks, I'll check the image
<axis> Madpilot: and if so, how did you manager
<tritium> MIK3MAN, that is very rare.  Something is likely wrong with your media.  ubuntu would not top distrowatch if it failed like that very often
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, but little things like this are only fixed between distribution releases, right?
<Madpilot> axis: haven't a clue. WTH is 32bit i/o? the damn thing works, that's all I care about...
<jasoncohen> hoary-updates are only used for major bug fixes, correct?
<kevogod> Security
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: have you run apt-get since you installed?
<gyaresu_> Maddy, hdparm
<axis> Madpilot, : Your hard disk is running at half speed. drop to root console and type "hdparm /dev/sda"
<jasoncohen> kevogod, yeah- i was referring to bug fixes-  not security fixes
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, gnome is going to release 2.12, so I doubt any fixes will make it and therefor breezy. And you are correct about hoary-upgrades
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: I have wireless, has to be configured
<axis> and it will say HD_GET ERROR - 32bit i/o not enabled, defaulting to 16bit
<MIK3MAN> brb, gonna test the image
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, when is 2.12 supposed to get released?
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: no ethernet port on your box?
<identp> has anyone  ever had trouble with kopete?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, http://live.gnome.org/ReleasePlanning/TwoPointEleven tells me Sept 7th
<axis> /dev/sda: IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<bojangles> tritium, yes...ok that fixed one problem just fine with kile...but still debian does not seem to have acroread...whatever that is for.
<jasoncohen> btw, does mozilla's official firefox build allow updating firefox itself through its update tool?
<Madpilot> axis, no ERROR msgs, but it says this: IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, Breezy already has the major features of .12, as the .11 develpment release
<tritium> bojangles, debian, or ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> i know the ubuntu package has it disabled
<giant> anyone mind if I ask an OT question ?
<kevogod> jasoncohen: No.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes, but it is disabled for ubuntu
<bojangles> tritium, debian sarge
<kevogod> (sorry, was assuming Ubuntu's version)
<axis> Madpilot, : yah sorry, it says error when you type "hdparm -d1 -c3 -a64 -X66 -k1 /dev/sda"
<tritium> bojangles, you can get it from marillat's repo
<bojangles> tritium, ok i will try
<gyaresu_> tritium, bojangles no.
<nalioth> bojangles: but disable the repo when you are done
<gyaresu_> tritium, bojangles user backports
<gyaresu_> tritium, bojangles *use
<tritium> gyaresu, he's not an ubuntu user
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, ah, good. i don't like waiting for the security fixes to be backported to hoary by the security team and i find backport's firefox package to be underpar so i just installed 1.0.5 from the official build
<tritium> gyaresu, he's using debian sarge
<MIK3MAN> C:\DOCUME~1\MIKE\DESKTOP>md5sum ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<MIK3MAN> f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840 *ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<ukato> with a wireless card, do you have to do any other configuration than what's in Networking in the Admin menu of GNOME
<giant> I'm working my way through Spidering Hacksy by Oreilly, and they recommend you contact the site before running your spider/scraper
<nickrud> axis, have you tried -c1?
<gyaresu_> tritium, sorry.
<MIK3MAN> does that mean it passed??
<teferi> attn all waiting anxiously on the evolution mail applet thing: i should have a rough prototype tonight!
<axis> nickrud, : yep
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: no ethernet port on your box?
<giant> would this include the sites used in the examples in the book?
<tritium> gyaresu, no problem.  Also, backports are unofficial
<nickrud> ok, that's my contribution :)
<knowledge_> alrighty
<axis> nickrud,   "hdparm -d1c1 /dev/sda" was what i got from hdparm
<knowledge_> the reinstall went well
<axis> man
<giant> it makes sence that Oreilly would have gotten permission from them beforhand
<gyaresu_> tritium, all the good stuff though ;)
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: go to the ubuntu d/l page and compare your md5 with the one listed on the d/l page
<axis> but the everything i've googled has crazy stuff .. like "hdparm -d1 -c3 -a64 -X66 -k1 /dev/sda"
<tritium> gyaresu, I guess some people feel that way
<Madpilot> axis: this isn't an AMD64 box, it's a K7. the 64 bit part might be your problem?
<knowledge_> but I have a question....what does http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/654 <----Mean?
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: yeah its got both, but I would have to dig out the old net cards and cat5
<axis> Madpilot, : It installs fine, but it's only at 16 bit i/o like yours
<axis> are you able to change your hd's IO to 32 bit?
<tritium> knowledge_, please "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to install a compiler
<MIK3MAN> brb
<cafuego> axis: The crazy stuff tends to blow up controllers, just c1d1u1 should pop it in the optimal mode.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, just confirmed that it does save stuff across sessions as well
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: i'd be interested in seeing what happens when you apt-get update/upgrade
<Madpilot> axis: I'm not even going to try, frankly. it works, it's stable, and I'm not that speed obbsessed right now...
<gyaresu_> nickrud, axis I don't now but seial drives seem to not work with hdparm. i have good speed but i returns the same PIO 0 that you've got
<knowledge_> tritium, thank you kindly
<tritium> sure :)
<cafuego> axis: And yes, don believe what hdparm tells you about sata drives.
<nalioth> tritium: dang you are quick
<axis> HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument
<giant> I'm having a problem playing .wmv's with mplayer
<tritium> nalioth, heh, sometimes
<nalioth> tritium: or my corner of the net is slow
<axis> HDIO_SET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, cool- so i'll just backport gnome-system-monitor from breezy myself
<axis> IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<giant> I've tried installing the codecs and that helped for .mpg's but totem is buggered and mplayer still won't play .wmv's
<nalioth> giant: you are out of luck with the newer wmv
<cafuego> axis: hdparm is for pata drives. Not for sata or scsi (to a lesser extent).
<chaps0063> is there any way to get hibernation to work?
<pax> giant: which book are you talking about again?
<axis> cafuego: so how do i check the transfer rate of my SATA drive?
<giant> pax, Spidering Hacks
<pax> giant: k
<cafuego> axis: copy a large file and time it.
<tritium> chaps0063, it should already.  is it not one of your logout options?
<giant> pax, I didn't want to run a spider and have somone jumping my shlt for using an example in the book
<axis> cafuego, : is there an easier way to get direct results through CLI ?
<MIK3MAN> I dunno guys, I think I have a corrupt download, when I installed it didnt even ask me for a root pass... so I cant switch to root
<kahles1> eh, does your kernal suport acpi chaps?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, no, that's a feature.
<cafuego> axis: Though 'hdparm -tT' might give you a fairly decent result. the other options mainly just don't apply to non-pata drives and controllers.
<tritium> MIK3MAN, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<pax> giant: wep, careful, and exemples in the book mean nothing
<chaps0063> tritium: ah yes, it is...
<tritium> excellent
<chaps0063> tritium: however I don't know that it works.
<nalioths_dog> MIK3MAN: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<giant> pax, the ones I figured were safe were the ones looking at Oreilly's site and Cpan...
<tritium> chaps0063, it usually does, provided you have a swap partition
<axis> cafuego, : But if it's saying 16bit i/o, that's got to be what it means .. i mean how else do you check SATA drives ?
<chaps0063> tritium: which I do.
<cafuego> axis: If it really is PIO 16 bit,. youl get around 3MB/sec
<nathanael> I need help - I think I'm addicted to Installs!!!!
<tritium> chaps0063, I hope it will work for you, in that case
<pax> giant: I would simply contact the person who wrote the book and ask
<nathanael> I just re-installed ubuntu for the 3rd time...
<axis> 3600 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1799.37 MB/sec
<chaps0063> tritium: I tried it, screen went black then gave me pw prompt..
<tritium> nathanael, why so often?
<nickrud> giant, try doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<nathanael> ISthere something wrong with me?
<cafuego> axis: You _don't_ check sata drives because they _don't_ do pio. 'hdparm' is OLD and doesn't KNOW about sata.
<tritium> chaps0063, wich laptop?
<pax> giant is it Carla Schrode?
<nathanael> I just love that New System feel!
<pax> giant is it Carla Schroder*?
<chaps0063> tritium: Fujitsu Lifebook T4010D
<nathanael> lol
<cafuego> axis: That was memory speed, useless benchmark.
<tritium> nathanael, well, glad there's no problem ;)
<axis> cafuego:  pio = primary input output
<giant> pax, I'll have to go get the book out of my car
<nathanael> With the computer anyway...
<nickrud> giant, if you have gotten w32codecs thru backports, use /usr/lib/win32/ as the source of the links
<cafuego> axis: No, it's Programmed I/O
<cafuego> axis: And it does not apply to sata (or scsi)
<nathanael> Has anyone here used the HAIH?
<axis> Timing buffered disk reads:  178 MB in  3.00 seconds =  59.32 MB/sec
<pax> giant: nah never mind
<tritium> chaps0063, you might check here, and HoaryPMResults as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HoaryPM
<nathanael> (after install helper)?
<giant> pax, by Kevin Hemenway, Tara Calishain
<axis> 180 megs a second, is that right
<shad0w> hey guys, can anyone help me with mp3s on ubuntu
<cafuego> axis: there you go. that's fairly normal.
<bojangles> tritium, this is quite good...debian and ubuntu seem to work ok for a change
<axis> i thought top speed was 150mb
<giant> pax, ya I did all that,, totem is still buggered
<tritium> bojangles, for a change?  You have frequent problems?
<axis> cafuego, : thanks alot for the info
<cafuego> axis: No.
<kevin> did I miss soemthing?
<tritium> bojangles, so are you using ubuntu then?
<kevogod> My name is Kevin. What a coincidence.
<axis> cafuego, : you say fairly normal.. put should be faster .. hmm..
<bojangles> tritium, yes there were many problems with ubuntu....and a few with debian sarge
<nathanael> shad0w: What's up?
<gyaresu_> axis, and you'll only get 30MB/sec across a gigabit network.
<kevin> lol
<knowledge_> I never knew you could rebuild rpms as .deb
<cafuego> axis: Twekaing sta with hdparm is like using a wrench to turn a small screw. Wrong tool.
<axis> gyaresu, : really
<nathanael> alien!!!
<tritium> bojangles, what problems did you have?
<cafuego> axis: Are you a gentoo user or something?
<gyaresu_> axis, yes. and ~50MB/sec is fine.
<bojangles> tritium, well acroread whatever that is is still missing on debian sarge.
<MIK3MAN> ok, I read about the root thing... thats cool, but I still dont know what to do... try redownloading and burning the image maybe
<shad0w> well mp3s wont play in xmms, and in the jukebox thing it says theres no plugin for it
<bojangles> tritium, it does seem to be available on ubuntu
<tritium> it is
<gyaresu_> bojangles, it's the adobe reader 7. they renamed it.
<knowledge_> who wants to help me for a minute or 2 before I disable my WiFi card again
<cafuego> "Oh my god it's not as fast as yours, i must recompile and tweak it more lolol!"
<axis> great analogy .. hehe ..  hmm.. i just wish there was another way to look at it
<tritium> MIK3MAN, did the md5sum not match?
<FormerWindowsUse> must i defrag my drive if im using ext3?
<axis> but, hdparm says it enables DMA
<bojangles> tritium, also i have to recompile smeg for debian sarge as it uses python2.4 instead of 2.3
<nickrud> knowledge_, using alien is a last resort, there's usually a better way
<axis> so do you think that's actually a correct report?
<cafuego> axis: for PATA, not SATA.
<axis> i only have 1 drive
<bojangles> tritium, whereas it just works on ubuntu
<knowledge_> nickrud, I see
<tritium> bojangles, so has #ubuntu become a good debian support channel?
<cafuego> axis: Then hdparm is not a useful tool for you in any way
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I was on the ubuntu site, but they dont have the checksums posted
<bojangles> tritium, well i like to have debian, gentoo, ubuntu, mepis working if possible
<knowledge_> does anyone want to look over a how to that I used before, and see why it caused my wifi card to stop working?
<axis> it wasn't enabled on a base install,  but once i added hdparm -d1 /dev/sda" in a startup script, it actually worked
<shad0w> can someone tell me how i can get MP3's to play in ubuntu
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, did you respond to my bug report? - https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12770
<tritium> bojangles, I'm just curious, and don't mind you asking debian questions.
<bimberi> shad0w: Hopefully this will help you - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<axis> shad0w, : www.mp3.com
<shad0w> thanks dude
<cafuego> axis: That's probably a matter of a not-yet-mature driver.
<axis> LOL
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, closed it as fixed
<FormerWindowsUse> must i defrag if im using ext3 fs?
<kevin> knowledge, did you use madwifi?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, ok, just wondering
<axis> cafuego, : so it could be running at half
<tritium> FormerWindowsUse, nope
<nickrud> FormerWindowsUse, no
<gyaresu_> FormerWindowsUse, no.
<FormerWindowsUse> thanks.
* cafuego throws his hands in the air and gives up
<axis> i should be getting about 300mb/s
<shad0w> i just switched from XP to ubuntu today ;o other than the mp3 thing its great
<gyaresu_> FormerWindowsUse, it's a journaling filing system.
<chaps0063> tritium: followed it, no dice.
<axis> man
<cafuego> You just didn't listehn at all.
<tritium> MIK3MAN, see the file named "MD5SUMS"
<nathanael> Why does my kernel always say "mounting TMPfs over /dev/..." at boot?
<nickrud> if it's said three times, it must be true :)
<tritium> chaps0063, did you look for any HoaryPMResults for your hardware?  Were there any?
<axis> i know what you're saying, using hdparm to look at SATA is like using a paper towl tube with saran wrap and a drop of water to look at the rings on saturn
<gyaresu_> axis, you don't know what you are talking about and cafuego is right.
<axis> gyaresu, : thanks for the update
<knowledge_> kevin, nah, it worked when I first installed ubuntu then I patched my kernel with a driver for my alps touchpad (just to get scrolling) and it stopped working
<MIK3MAN> tritium: got it thanks
<tritium> axis, please don't pester
<gyaresu_> axis, s'aight.
<axis> don't act all fucking tough
<axis> it's not hard to get a shell
<axis> and a vhost
<chaps0063> tritium: not listed.
<tritium> axis, relax, dude
<kevin> knowledge: did you report the bug?
<knowledge_> to who?
<axis> Tritium stop telling me what to do
<gyaresu_> axis, language please.
<tritium> axis, please, don't be a jerk
<axis> stfu
<nickrud> axis, you don't want to go there
<tritium> chaps0063, oh, sory
<kevin> to the bug report built into ubuntu
<axis> i doubt anyone in here is under 18
<tritium> axis, last warning
<axis> nickrud, : who are you, mr oc192 boy?
<axis> lets get a gline right now
<shad0w> actually
<shad0w> im only 15
<thoreauputic> axis: erm... tritium is an op in case you didn't notice
<gyaresu_> axis, we're here to help.
<nickrud> no, just a wanna be friend
<chaps0063> tritium: were you here for wonderland?
<knowledge_> no sir...kevin I didn't
<Will_> ops can still be annoying
<axis> lol
<chaps0063> tritium: its like the total opposite...lol..
<giant> I was about to say.... I'd hope people here were under 18
<axis> true that
<tritium> chaps0063, yeah, I saw that
<kevin> I would, they will look it over
<axis> giant, : why's that?
<axis> giant, : so you can pm them?
<knowledge_> I think the how to commands had something to do with it
<axis> lol you perv
<chaps0063> tritium: I don't know why no one has been touching this laptop..
<shad0w> im 15 d:o
<giant> because it shows an interest that the younger generation has in Linux and computers
<nathanael> 22
<axis> shad0w,  look out for giant  .. he's a ped
<MIK3MAN> tritium: chesum matches.. could it be a setting in Nero that did it?? I remember switching to DAO instead of TAO
<axis>   23
<knowledge_> because people kept telling me that I had to recompile my kernel with the wifi drivers
<shad0w> lol
<shad0w> i love linux! :D
<axis> shad0w, : ubuntu is the goods
<shad0w> yea
<giant> if a computer related chat room ends up having only 18+ people in it... it means the technical expertice of the next generation is sliipping
<shad0w> i use it on both my comps
<axis> shad0w, : if you want a challange, rung FREEBSD as your core, then VMware (or other free alternatives)
<concept10> Anyone here recently switched from Windows to Linux? or just installed Ubuntu this week?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, I suppose it's possible. Again, I don't use windows, and hence haven't used nero
<giant> I'm not perv
<giant> I just play one at work
<shad0w> lol
<memoryleek> concept10: i did
<Will_> axis: fbsd is not difficult at all
<chaps0063> concept10: close, I've had it for a little over a month.
<kevin> I use it on my desktop and my laptop
<shad0w> i hate challanges
<aru> concept10: as did I
<nathanael> I used it on my server...
<axis> Will_,  I know, hardware support with it is though <:
<axis> Will_, : i love freebsd
<shad0w> ubuntu is refreshing, after so many years of windows
<shad0w> and harder distros of linux ;o
<MIK3MAN> hmmm, ok, I am going to redo it on an rw
<axis> they've just changed the x-windows install
<axis> i have to figure that out
<Will_> axis: It depends on the HW, I guess
<axis> what command it is
<axis> to   xf86cfg now
<Will_> axis: Don't use fbsd for desktops though. pointless
<memoryleek> over the past 2 years linux has changed in leaps and bounds
<nathanael> Apt is far superior to the windows install process...
<axis> it's different
<MIK3MAN> should I maybe try a server install?
<concept10> Would you guys care to write me an email about what made you go ahead and take the linux plunge?
<giant> I'm so used to useing KDE on other distro's athat I'm a bit lost in Gnome as of righ now but getting much better
<axis> Will_, : i want it to run vmware, that is all. it will be my main file server
<memoryleek> concept10: addy?
<nathanael> Add Synaptic, and it just smokes XP altogether
<axis> Will_, : i'm going to use open bsd as my gateway, and ubuntu/xp for my desktops
<kevogod> FreeBSD can be used a Desktop system pretty easily
<tritium> axis, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shad0w> have any of you had any luck gaming on ubuntu?
<_DuDe_> Anyone seen HappyFool recently
<concept10> Im trying to convince some small business and I need some stories
<giant> I guess I could install K3B but I'd rather use the Gnome programmed tools for burning stuff
<axis> tritium, : that works for freeBSD ?
<tritium> Will_, hopefully you haven't found that to be the case...
<nathanael> concept10: There's a million online already...
<tritium> axis, no, for ubuntu
<aru> kevogod: as can PCBSD :)
<kahles1> I used to play cs 1.6 on slackware regularlly
<axis> _DuDe_, : last time i saw him was last night about midnight i think
<kahles1> havent treid source yet thou
<thoreauputic> concept10: worth pressing the advantages of the lack of malware
<Will_> tritium: HHm?
<kevogod> Yes, but I prefer the real thing aru.
<concept10> It doesnt have to be a long story, just want made you try Ubuntu and how its been so far
<shad0w> awesome
<axis> Will_, :  Kde installs fine with freebsd
<giant> i'm thinking of installing an playing with Solaris 10 for x86 but not sure what good it would do me
<axis> Will_, : and gnome
<shad0w> im going to try half-life 2 on winex later
<tritium> Will_, regarding your earlier comment about annoying ops
<memoryleek> concept10: sure
<axis> lol
<concept10> nathanael, I know that.  I want some recent switchers
<giant> don't you have to pay for winx?
<_DuDe_> axis, Thanks!
<giant> winx = winex
<kahles1> yeah, but its really cheap
<shad0w> pay.. lol
<shad0w> :P
<gyaresu_> #ubuntu-offtopic ???
<axis> there's another version too
<shad0w> >:P
<kahles1> or you can install from cvs
<axis> other then winE
<giant> I'd love to run Doom III and Half-life2 on my linux boxy
<axis> and vmware
<giant> OMG... that would rock
<axis> there are like 2 others
<concept10> email your stories to tenthconcept@gmail.com.  No spam guaranteed, seriously
<Madpilot> concept10: what're you needig recent linux switchers stories for?
<axis> giant, : there's another program you use for games
<kevogod> UT2004 works.
<kevogod> (Natively)
<axis> giant, : PC games are supposed to ROCK on linux, MAD FPS ..
<bojangles> axis, forget vmware...that is commercial...they will be shipping zen in most newer distros
<axis> giant, : i haven't figured it out yet
<giant> its also like that sevice that will setup wireless cards for you
<qt2> how stable is breezy aside from the X problems?
<bojangles> axis, you can find it at cambridge
<giant> yo uhave to pay for it but they say they support all of them
<axis> bojangles, : that's the name of the alternative? sweet great tip
<kevogod> axis: You have an ATI card?
<concept10> Madpilot, I want some switcher stories, I putting together some presentations for some small business.  I want to know how to address normal peoples concerns about switching
<axis> kevin, : yah , how'd you know
<ksmurf> http:/http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/315370
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i compiled the package from breezy and installed it with checkinstall (i couldn't compile it with apt-get source -b because its build dependencies couldn't be satisfied but it apparently compiled fine nonetheless)
<kevogod> axis: ATI has poor driver support in Linux.
<giant> axis, how can you get MAD FPS by running the program through a non native OS?
<nickrud> bojangles, does xen do windows again?
<ksmurf> There is a couple of questions I have like how do I do it
<giant> I though it did
<kevogod> axis: You need to get the fglrx drivers from ATI's site.
<axis> giant, : beyond me, i haven't done it yet.. ..
<tritium> ksmurf, you're always welcome to ask
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, the program not only is fixed but in the 2.11.5 version, there are sane choices for ending or killing a program and there's a device section- very nice indeed
<bojangles> nickrud, well right now...you can run patched versions of the hurd, linux, and bsd under xen
<concept10> Any more takers please?
<ksmurf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/315370
<memoryleek> concept10: i'll write
<axis>  i don't even play  games on my pc, i use my xbox for that
<bojangles> nickrud, and since it was paid for by the taxpayers it is free
<axis> pure video editing
<nickrud> concept10, I'll write as well
<concept10> jasoncohen, how is it going?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I am reburning it right now
<axis> and not 3D rendering
<knowledge_> wow...this rpm rebuild is taking forever
<thoreauputic> concept10: how recent is "recent" ? ;-)
<tritium> kevogod, unless of course you're on ubuntu, and you can use the ubuntu fglrx support
<ksmurf> tririum .... It's in the paste bin....
<axis> tritium, : how do you enable that
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay, good luck
<ksmurf> it's about bash scripts and starting them at startup
<Madpilot> concept10: well, I switched from XP bout 2-3 months ago. I'll trash out a semi-coherent email for you later tonight
<jasoncohen> concept10, quite well. i've been busy lately but other than that i'm doing well.
<tritium> axis, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<axis> link me
<kevogod> tritium: Ubuntu does not come with fglrx.
<axis> nice
<MIK3MAN> I'll keep ya posted, 35%
<jasoncohen> concept10, how are you?
<tritium> kevogod, sure it does
<kevogod> You have to add repositories.
<nickrud> ksmurf, that seems pretty generic
<ksmurf> and how to write one
<MIK3MAN> burning it slower this time
<kevogod> (Or enable)
<qt2> bojangles, what's this 'zen' you speak of?
<giant> how good is ubuntu's Radeon support?
<tritium> kevogod, no, it's in restricted, which is enabled by default
<qt2> oh... xen...
<giant> Xen... its a VM program
<ksmurf> nickrud that's what I thought
<giant> suposed to be really good
<kevogod> They're still not installed.
<concept10> thoreauputic,  It really doesnt matter, I just need people that have had no prior linux experience (you know someone from Red Hat 5.2).  Im looking for recent switchers.  There is no money in this for me.  Just something im working on
<kevogod> The drivers.
<qt2> i see...
<tritium> kevin, but they are avialable for installation
<qt2> hm... i wonder if its in synaptic... o.o;
<nickrud> ksmurf, but accurate
<tritium> kevogod, ^^^
<MIK3MAN> brb
<ksmurf> I'm looking to write a script ( like a dos BAT file)
<thoreauputic> concept10: I don't think I qualify :)
<concept10> jasoncohen, good.  I have something that you may be interested in.
<ksmurf> and have it go at startup
<kevogod> So downloading them ATI's site or from Restricted... what's the difference?
<kevogod> *from
<tritium> ksmurf, actually, you should look into update-rc.d
<jasoncohen> concept10, sure- PM me
<qt2> concept10, err, i switched from windows recently, though i dont know how my help i can be.
<kevin> I am slowly learning about linux and it's bells and whistles. The important part is I am learning with a lot of patience from the good people around me both home and online
<tritium> kevogod, ATI's site doesn't have nice .deb packages that will be managed by the package management system
<ksmurf> tritium... commands can go from there?
<giant> I've been running linux for a bit
<tritium> ksmurf, see the manpage for update-rc.d on how to use it to add startup scripts
<ksmurf> k
<ksmurf> thanks
<giant> but its mostly if it doens't install and go to a GUI I'm at a loss as to how to debug it and make it work
<giant> so I'mnot a very good linux person yet
<nickrud> ksmurf, for example, you could create a bash script that does  'hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom', drop it into /etc/init.d, and use update-rc.d to add it to the /etc/rc2.d directory
<memoryleek> how many of you are running ubuntu on a laptop
<kevin> I am
<giant> I would be...but my lappy is buggered
<anto9us> me too
<aru> I am
<tritium> memoryleek, lots of us
<kevin> how do I change my nick?
<chalenged> i have it on 8 laptops for work atm..
<identp> im having a small problem with kopete, anyone use this message client?
<Ubuntuguide> I am
<memoryleek> kevin: did you have any probs during install???...i'm going to buy a laptop soon and just wondering
<kevin> nope, I am running a p1 233 and it went seamlessly
<ksmurf> nickrud That's what I want.....  how do I write the script
<identp> i am running kubuntu on a dell laptop
<bojangles> tritium, what is up with the gpl version of cinerella and why does it require a dual opteron 64
<chalenged> identp  i did for a while then went to gaim when ms changed to v7 protocols as kopete broke ...i beleive its fixed now tho
<memoryleek> kevin: server install?
<Ubuntuguide> running on a dell c840, no prob
<tritium> bojangles, no idea - never used it.  Sorry.
<kevin> nope, boot from cd
<tritium> Ubuntuguide, same here.
<memoryleek> ohh...is the WiFi support good?
<Ubuntuguide> tritium, works good, right?
<tritium> Ubuntuguide, every bit, from nvidia to suspend-to-ram
<kevin> seams to be I am using my d-link dwl-g650 to talk to you
<Ubuntuguide> using cisco aironet 350 pcmcia wifi
<anto9us> I'm running a Dell Inspiron 9100, suspend is my only issue but that's because of the binary ATI drivers
<identp> chalenged, i am having trouble seeing or receiving messages from AIM and AOL users, is this similar to your experience?
<nickrud> ksmurf, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/315372
<ksmurf> u rock
<memoryleek> kick ass...i want a laptop but i dont want to dual boot it...i just want linux on it...thanks
<kevin> that's all I use in my personal life
<gyaresu_> debian on an m5200n laptop. works perfect. should work with ubuntu
<ksmurf> nickrud how do I make it exacutable
<nickrud> ksmurf, sudo chmod u+x /etc/init.d/<whatever you named it>
<bojangles> gyaresu, well debian sarge is in fair shape but still has a few bugs.
<memoryleek> gyaresu_: yea i used to run debian...if that works on a laptop then i know this will
<kevin> I use suse 9.2 on my desktop and ubuntu on my laptop
<memoryleek> i couldnt get debian 3.1 to install...kept hanging
<bojangles> memoryleek, well look at the boot options
<kevin> I could but I hhave a prob with Debian, my lack of knowledge
<gyaresu_> bojangles, memoryleek yeah. this is a new asus and even the ipw2200 wireless is working. don't know about the modem of course ;)
<memoryleek> bojangles: yea i'd have to go over it again..but i'm satisfied with ubuntu for now
<nickrud> ksmurf, then, sudo update-rc.d <whatever you named it> defaults
<bojangles> gyaresu, well i heard intel released some free source code for their own wireless
<gyaresu_> memoryleek, noacpi
<giant> I'm liking ubuntu... not as many programs as my SuSE 9.3 install..but it works pretty good
<memoryleek> gyaresu_: well it hung when it was configuring the network settings
<gyaresu_> bojangles, i use the native drivers and they do monitor mode. all i need.
<nickrud> ksmurf, correction,  sudo update-rc.d <whatever you named it> defaults 99
<bojangles> gyaresu, but nobody gives a shit about wireless....they are all trying to get the tunable laser networks working
<tritium> giant, there should be more programs available than in Suse
<misfit_toy> giant, not as many programs??? there are MORE
<Ubuntuguide> giant you should be able to install anything you want
<delltony> real quick simple question how do you mount a dvd ? isn't it mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /pathtomountpoint ?
<bojangles> gyaresu, and the solid state hard drives with fiber optics coupling
<kevin> I used suse 9.3 on my desktop pc untilmy desktop disapeared 4x
<gyaresu_> memoryleek, do use ubuntu. much more of the 'just works' factor.
<tritium> giant, approximately 15,000
<giant> I can.... I mean on a default intall
<aru> giant: There are more available, just fewer installed by default
<memoryleek> gyaresu_: exactly....i like it a lot
<chalenged> i think ive managed to get 1 / 17 modems in laptops to work with a free driver
<MIK3MAN> tritium: ok installing ubuntu take 2!!
<misfit_toy> giant, you get less crap up front. ;)
<gyaresu_> delltony, 'mount cdrom'
<thoreauputic> giant: enable universe and multiverse and choose from ~ 16 000 packages :)
<tritium> MIK3MAN, good luck, buddy :)
<giant> and that is nice
<gyaresu_> delltony, if it's listed in the /etc/fstab
<identp> does anyone know what version of KDE comes with kubuntu 5.04 or how i could find out?
<delltony> its not
<giant> misfit_toy, Probably the reason Ubuntu loads in a fraction of the time
<liquidten> identp: open up kcontrol
<MIK3MAN> tritium: right away its asking me for my ESSID for my wifi
<memoryleek> identp: none come with, but you can get 3.4
<kevin> chalenged: I have gotten most laptop modems working with the good help of some programmer friends
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay
<misfit_toy> giant, yes, and everything you need to get goin', tastes great, less filling.
<misfit_toy> ;)
<gyaresu_> identp, #kubuntu
<delltony> actually it is
<delltony> entry is /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<MIK3MAN> tritium: it actually see's the card, but I dont know what to put here???
<delltony> so id mount cdrom0 ?
<identp> thanks, its pretty quiet in #kubuntu
<tritium> MIK3MAN, do you use an essid?
<gyaresu_> delltony, and a symlink to /dev/cdrom i'm guessing.
<MIK3MAN> not yet.. no WEP
<kevin> it is scarey what they can do with even the OLD versions of Linux
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay, leave it blank
<gyaresu_> delltony, got X ?
<MIK3MAN> ok
<teferi> i think i have a prototype...
<nickrud> teferi, I'll be happy to be a test bed
<gyaresu_> delltony, just eject it and then reinsert the disk. should automount
<teferi> nickrud: not until i confirm it works...
<nickrud> if I can do it, anyone can :)
<teferi> it's less than 20 lines of code
<kevin> tritium: has MILK done an iwlist scan?
<teferi> and this test message i just sent myself isn't arriving...
<tritium> kevin, he says he hasn't setup WEP on his router, unless I misunderstood him
<teferi> YES!
<kevin> tritium: woops there I go again, I don't know the whole story, sorry
<shad0w> thanks guys! i got mp3s to work
<teferi> It WORKS
<delltony> its works i can play it but its only if i using xine and point it to /dev/hdc
<tritium> kevin, no need to apologize, thanks for double-checking :)
<kevin> yw
<gyaresu_> delltony, who are you talking to?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: ok, DHCP has failed cause I have to configure the wifi later, I have a menu here, should I choose do not configure network at this time?
<teferi> nickrud: lemme clean this up (actually put it in a file :)) and i'll shoot you a copy
<teferi> it's really really simple
<tritium> MIK3MAN, how many wireless routers are in your proximity?
<MIK3MAN> 2
<MIK3MAN> sorry 1 router, 2 cards
<nickrud> teferi, I'll hang out for a while
<knowledge_> what is meant by cd rpmdir in http://www.bitpim.org/developer.html
<giant> wish me luck
<knowledge_> ?
<teferi> nickrud: yeah, i have to handle a few more cases than the code does right now, but the basic thing is *tiny*
<giant> i'mt rying to get 3d on my ubuntu
<teferi> i really wonder why no one did this sooner!
<memoryleek> good luck
<nickrud> teferi, I gotta go for 10 min, be back
<tritium> MIK3MAN, just the one?  It's yours?
<teferi> okay
<giant> but I've been drinking...so if I don't totally screw it up... it should work
<memoryleek> lol
<giant> or I'll hose my xwindows
<memoryleek> been there done that
<delltony> gyaresu,  anyone that will listen and help i have the fstab entry
<delltony> but i get bad superblock when trying to mount media/cdrom0 when a dvd is in the drive
<MIK3MAN> Im in a basement with concrete walls.. I think just mine, I mean I could pull up a sniffer
<gyaresu_> delltony, do you have a GUI?
<gyaresu_> delltony, i'm just wondering hy you are trying to mount it manually
<tritium> MIK3MAN, can you drop to a virtual console, and verify you're seeing with iwlist please?
<knowledge_> anyone?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: its not installed, Im on winblows remember?? heh
<aru> its windows
<MIK3MAN> I figure I could skip the network and use madwifi after
<tritium> MIK3MAN, you're right.  Well, how important is getting networking configured right now rather than later?
<ksmurf> nickrud .... that didn't like me either
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, you are using the wrong instructions.
<ultraquix> Does ubuntu not allow regular root logins on virtual terminals
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay, if you wish to proceed with the installation, go for it
<knowledge_> gyaresu, how so?
<ksmurf> sorry fixed
<Capilano> hello all !
<qt2> Remember folks.. dont drink and config/compile. ;;<
<tritium> ultraquix, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<MIK3MAN> but I may get errors down the line when there is apt-get update, or that kinda stuff
<tritium> MIK3MAN, that's fine.  You can install purely off CD
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, sorry. no you're not. their instructions are a little wacky.
<giant> ALL RIGHT.... its smoke test time
<qt2> ultraquix, use sudo.
<MIK3MAN> I'll skip for now and give you the errors if I get any
<giant> if I come back... it means I didn't totally hose this thing
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay.  I won't be sticking around much longer, though.
<knowledge_> gyaresu, I see....I'm at the "cd rpmdir" line...but I don't know what the dir is....
<Capilano> I was tweaking my system, and I delete the following directory: /usr/share/fonts Now I cannot, of course log back into a system that has no fonts. Any suggestion
<giant> wait...maybe I should ask before I go
<knowledge_> gyaresu, any input?
<giant> wondering if I did this right
<MIK3MAN> thats ok
<giant> I downloaded and installed the fglrx
<MIK3MAN> If this dont work, ubuntu dont like my hardware
<kevin> I will be here for 45 mins or so
<Jivemonkey> anyone have updated info on mono repository for ubuntu?
* Will_ laughs at the word 'tweaking'
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay, good luck to you :)
<Jivemonkey> the ones listed in the wiki are out of date
<giant> then ran the 'echo fglrx  | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<chris_> what file needs to be edited to allow root login at gui login screen?
<Capilano> so did I, for a lack of a better word
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, i presume it doesn't just make a folder in the directory you rmpbuil in then?
<kevin> Jvemonkey: sorry not I
<giant> then added that one line to the xorg.cong because I have an nforce2 board
<giant> did I miss anything?
<knowledge_> gyaresu, no sir
<ukato> with a wireless card, do you have to do any other configuration than what's in Networking in the Admin menu of GNOME
<qt2> MIK3MAN, you can force ubuntu to like any hardware pretty much ;)
<giant> knowledge_, I'm guessin gthat was for me?
<thoreauputic> chris_: that's generally deprecated, but you can configure it in the settings for GDM
<tritium> Good night, all.
<giant> oh or not
<aru> chris_: there is really no reason to log in as root
<MIK3MAN> qt2: yeah, but I am a noob to linux, maybe a week or so, there are other distros just until I get comfy
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, why don't you just apt-get install wxpython2.5.3 ?
<knowledge_> I need 2.6
<ultraquix> My ATI IXP audio is not coming up, although the likely culprit kernel module atiixp.ko is
<Captain> .
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, ah. sorry. reading that now.
<qt2> MIK3MAN, so didnt i.
<Jivemonkey> anyone in here using mono?
<MIK3MAN> qt2: like I was telling everyone Mepis went in without a hitch, I just want to test all the flavors
<qt2> MIK3MAN, i've been on linux for a total of 1.5 weeks :P
<qt2> MIK3MAN, heh, i se.
<MIK3MAN> lol
<qt2> *see
<chris_> i have  a firewire disc that will mount but not let me record to it. Says I dont have permission but my username is owner/group and permissions are -R 775. Anyone know what's up?
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, looks to me like rpmbuild should build you a folder in the same dir
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, i'm guessing it doesn't or you wouldn't be asking
<kevin> I have been using linux off and on for a year now, forthe past 3 months solid but have finally gotten to whereI do things myself instead of havingothers do for me
<knowledge_> i thought it would be in /usr/src/rpm/RPMS/i386 but the next command doesn't do anything
<MIK3MAN> Micro$oft is going to start checking product keys to validate windows update now
<thoreauputic> chris_: what file system is on that disc?
<MIK3MAN> time to switch to linux
<knowledge_> gyaresu, nope...
<Capilano> in a hurry Mik3
<kevin> MILK3MAN: yes they are that's one reason for my deployment to Linux
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, rpmbuild log?
<Will_> MIK3MAN: Or to pay for your operating system
<kevin> <--- cannot afford legal windblows
<kevogod> MIK3MAN: I have completely removed myself from Windows.
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, specify it to log on the command line/
<MIK3MAN> lol
<ep> on validating produckt key, you mean Longhorn?
<chris_> thoreauputic - i am noob so i dont know for sure but i brought it to this machine from a Mac so I must believe HFS+
<memoryleek> who can afford windows legally?
<Capilano> I HEARD ABOUT THAT LAST YEAR AND DID IT THEN, NO REGRET UNTIL TODAY
<Nsaneice> Not I, memoryleek
* thr1ce uses pirated win2k pro
<Capilano> oups
<knowledge_> gyaresu, there's an extremely long log
<MIK3MAN> yeah, I read the article, like 95% is pirated in China
<kevin> ep: no, xp, 2k and all of that I believe
<Capilano> sorry about that people
<MIK3MAN> india is like 80%
<memoryleek> hehe...my college sells microsoft software for 7 bucks a CD...LEGALLY
<chris_> thoreauputic - i can read it though
<memoryleek> but they limit you to one copy :(
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, good. :) any clues in it?
<thoreauputic> chris_: if it's ntfs you can't write to it - hfs+ I'm unsure but I think is writable
<kevogod> Microsoft subsidizes to monopolize.
<knowledge_> gyaresu, not that I can see...
<Capilano> yes, but once the sn has been use
<kevin> yup lol kevogod
<knowledge_> should I pastebin it so you can take a gander?
<snackalot> 7 dollars i paid 100 those assholes
<chris_> thoreauputic - i have written to it in past, but suddenly i cant, even when sudo change permissions.
<Madpilot> kevogod: well put. and memoryleek's school probably paid $$$$$ for their licences.
<MIK3MAN> memoryleek: I'll paypal ya, send me a valid key for XP Pro for $7 ;)
<memoryleek> haha...wish i could
<snackalot> someone should hack there ass and shut them down
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, updatedb ; locate py2.3
<kevogod> Madpilot: They pigeon hole you into using their operating system.
<memoryleek> Madpilot: i'm sure they did...and my tuition keeps going sky high
<thoreauputic> chris_: you might need to have a file system specified in /etc/fstab for it
<Capilano> perhaps, but maybe they are using Linux servers
<kevogod> "Sky High" - a great Kurt Russell film I'm sure of it!
<chris_> thoreauputic - do you have a link for tutorial?
<memoryleek> haha
<thoreauputic> chris_: for fstab?
<Nsaneice> Hey, is there anyway I can shorten the timeout on the "Configuring Network interfaces"? It takes to long with the eth0 and wlan0.
<chris_> thoreauputic - sorry, like i said, noob
<gyaresu_> snackalot, language please.
<snackalot> english
<knowledge_> gyaresu,  updatedb ; locate py2.3
<knowledge_> lol
<Will_> snackalot: Hack who?
<knowledge_> gyaresu, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/655
<snackalot> microsoft assholes
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, why lol?
<gyaresu_> snackalot, please stop.
<aru> snackalot: calm down
<thoreauputic> chris_: ah OK - well a start is to run " less /etc/fstab " and have a look at it, then try reading man fstab
<snackalot> 4 overcharging for there shit
<Capilano> any idea how to reinstall basic fonts ?
<Will_> IBM has _just_ stopped support for OS2. JUST. Do you really think windows will 'go away' in our lifetime? Stop bitching.
<knowledge_> because I meant to paste the url
<thoreauputic> chris_: man fstab won't make much sense at first ;)
<gyaresu_> snackalot, STOP SWEARING
<aru> bob2: snackalot is out of hand :)
<giant> OFG.... it worked
<snackalot> sorry OK just makes me mad
<ksmurf> ok I followed the instruction and still no go ... the shell script is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/315375.  I ran the script to see if it would work and it does, but not at startup.
<giant> I can now get my screensavers 3d
<giant> AWSOME
<chris_> thoreauputic - firewire not in fstab
<giant> ubunto rocks
<thoreauputic> chris_: if you hang on a minute I'll see if I can find a link for you
<MIK3MAN> snackalot: I'll take some blame, I started the Micro$oft talk
<ksmurf> can i list my init.d?
<chris_> thoreauputic - i have it open in pico
<Nsaneice> Yea Ubuntu is nice, its even better when you install it as server and not default
<snackalot> what do you expect im a constrution worker
<thoreauputic> chris_: how are you mounting it?  Is it just appearing automagically?
<MIK3MAN> but hey! we are converting
<aru> MIK3MAN: #ubuntu-offtopic
<snackalot> thats ok
<chris_> thoreauputic - yes
<ultraquix> upgrading kernel...
<vkm> I'm trying to install acroread via apt on Ubuntu Hoary. My only nonstandard apt sources are universe/multiverse, backports and nerim. When I try to install acroread, apt tells me it wants a newer version of libc6 than the one currently installed. Have I somehow broken my package system or is there some other apt source I should add?
<ep> your college has probably entered into some "agreement" with Microsoft.  So they get they money via your tax dollars.  Its one way or another.
<knowledge_> gyaresu, nothing on the locate
<thoreauputic> chris_: OK, well I'm not sure how that works - probably gnome-volume-manager is doing it
<knowledge_> you see anything in the url?
<snackalot> can someone tell me were to go to get hacking tuts
<ultraquix> boot boot
<Burgundavia> vkm, get rid of nerim
<Burgundavia> vkm, acroread is in mutliverse
<kevin> bbiab
<vkm> Burgundavia: Is there a more ubuntu-centric source for the nerim packages?
<chris_> thoreauputic - it is possible to add this to my fstab manually though?
<Burgundavia> vkm, hoary-extras from the backports project
<ksmurf> nickrud...? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/315375 is the script... but it didn't start at startup.
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, yeah and nothing in the /usr/src/RPMS/i386 ?
<teferi> nickrud: okay, i have a working test script
<knowledge_> gyaresu, no sir
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, hmmm.
<teferi> it's probably not written in The Python Way, but it works
<thoreauputic> chris_: probably, but I don't know how, sorry - someone else might
<vkm> Burgundavia: Thanks. Will switch. But: Removing nerim shouldn't affect my acroread troubles, no?
<chris_> thoreauputic - thank you for the help though. i have a place to start now.
<Burgundavia> vkm, nerim is for sarge, not hoary
<MIK3MAN> looks like my installation is going in with no errors
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, locate rpm
<MIK3MAN> woohoo
<Burgundavia> vkm, and acroread is part of the offiical uubuntu repos
<spermie_411>  is there any vet or doctor IRCS to get medical advice???
<knowledge_> gyaresu, actually there is...but the alien *py2.3* isn't doing anything
<thoreauputic> chris_: you're welcome - good luck :)
* MIK3MAN looks for some wood to knock on
<giant> um thats not right
<giant> I tried running Hugo's Smoke and it froze
<giant> I guessing thats a problem with the 3d driver I just intalled
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, what's the name of the py file  in the /usr/src/blah
<giant> Radeon 9800 pro
<giant> I installed the fglrx
<giant> and put the part in the config file for the nfore2 chipset
<giant> anyone know where I could look for log output
<knowledge_> wxPython2.6-devel-gtk2-unicode-2.6.1.0-1.i386.rpm  wxPython2.6-gtk2-unicode-2.6.1.0-1.i386.rpm  wxPython-common-gtk2-unicode-2.6.1.0-1.i386.rpm
<MIK3MAN> giant: you may know this already, but I was just on ATI site and I seen that the 9800 has genuine drivers, just so you know
<thoreauputic> giant: /var/log
<mjkelly93> /var/log/
<gyaresu_> giant, /var/llogXorg.0.log
<giant> MIK3MAN, would the genuine driver work better than the ones I got with apt-get
<gyaresu_> giant, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MIK3MAN> giant: genuine for linux I mean
<knowledge_> gyaresu,  you meant that?
<spermie_411>  is there any vet or doctor IRCS to get medical advice???
<mjkelly93> im lookin for someone very experienced with fglrx, im very close to having the module run correctly
<vkm> Burgundavia: Thanks much.
<MIK3MAN> giant: I would say yes, cause if ATI is backing them...
<giant> MIK3MAN, Makes sence
<blmartin777> Do you install new kernels with synaptics package manager?
<mjkelly93> any takers for help with fglrx and a radeon 9250?
<MIK3MAN> check it out, Im sure it was the 9800 series
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, yeah.
<knowledge_> gyaresu, any idea on why the alien command isn't working?
<mjkelly93> noone wants to help with fglrx? cmon i know someone out there wants a challenge :)
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, you mean India is pirating Windows at 80%
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, i think the 3 packages are rebuilt to show as  'version 2.3' . you could try alien'ing all three of them but i'm not sure.
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, instead of paying through the nose.
<regeya> isn't Windows offtopic?
<synd> regeya, depends.
<knowledge_> mann....ahh screw it...I give up
<regeya> synd, not really.
<blmartin777> Can I install new kernels in synaptics
<MIK3MAN> bojangles: I was told off topic, but yeah, they ranked 3rd
<synd> regeya, when the ops say its off topic, then its off topic
<abhayks> "QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL3 driver not loaded" after update of libmsql-mt
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, you should be able to make copies and then try alien'ing them without harming anything else.
<synd> til then, dont worry
<regeya> synd, well pardon moi.
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, well they are going to be in big trouble when MS goes to Trusted Network Computing
<synd> regeya, yup
<giant> I run a .run file from the terminal correct?
<knowledge_> I see.
<giant> how do I do that?....sorry if I'm a noob
<regeya> so who likes pie?
<MIK3MAN> thats why I'm here
<giant> cherry pie
<giant> in the eye
<regeya> I like blackberry pie, and apple pie a bit less than blackberry.
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, their pirated stuff will no longer work and it will be much more difficult for them to pirate anything
<knowledge_> gyaresu, alien wxPython* will work?
<regeya> cherry pie and peach pie are right out.
<mjkelly93> i just had some shoe fly pie
<thoreauputic> giant: what .run file do you have there?
<regeya> giant, that's an unusual method for eating pie.
<giant> I picked up the ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run
<gyaresu_> knowledge_, should work.
<elmagozizou> Hi, I have a problem with mplayer...I dont know why it show me a message every time is gonna play somethig...The message is something about the FONT
<giant> you got to pop a lot of cherries to get a pie like that
<MIK3MAN> bojangles: join #ubuntu-offtopic and I will tell you whats going to happen
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, ok.
<thoreauputic> giant: have you read the wiki on binary drivers?
<thoreauputic> !drivers
<ubotu> I heard drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<giant> no not het
<elmagozizou> I mean mplayer in grafic mode
<abhayks> libqt3-mt-mysql and libqt3-mysql upgraded and not getting
<abhayks> "QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL3 driver not loaded"
<mjkelly93> giant, if ur installing a radeon 9800, i watched someone in here do it from scratch yesterday with the exact same model following these directions to a T:    https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<elmagozizou> in terminal mode is fine
<thoreauputic> giant: i suggest you read the ubotu URL above
<elmagozizou> Hi, I have a problem with mplayer...I dont know why it show me a message every time is gonna play somethig...The message is something about the FONT
<blmartin777> where is a good place to find all available repositories for ubuntu?
<ajax_> teferi, I'm back
<elmagozizou> Just ins grafic mode, in terminal mode is fine...
<hosler> This may sound really stupid, but has anyone been able to get visual studio 6.0 to work on linux yet? I tried wine and crossover, but those send me the same error messages.
<kevin> bk for a bit then I am off to bed so I can try and sleep with the drunk twits downstairs slamming doors!!
<mjkelly93> elmagozizou, try   sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<abhayks> anyone does mysql related programming on breezy
<abhayks> ?
<regeya> hooray, pie isn't offtopic yet!
<teferi> ajax_: you want the crude but working script?
<Madpilot> blmartin777: read the URL that ubotu just posted
<ajax_> heh, I'm ajax, now
<elmagozizou> mjkelly93, I all ready download that...but doesnt fix
<mjkelly93> hmm
<giant> I tried that
<teferi> i noticed, was confused
<mjkelly93> i couldnt get mplayer to install right either so i just use    xine
<mjkelly93> i think its better
<mjkelly93> too
<ajax_> my dialup died, this is nickrud :)
<giant> mjkelly93, I tried those... it brings back up my video..but when I try and run a 3d screensaver it locks
<mjkelly93> giant, what does fglrxinfo look like?
<teferi> i noticed
<elmagozizou> but can you play all the formats in XINE?
<erudeye> hello
<Mechcozmo> hello
<mjkelly93> elmagozizou, all of them i tried so far
<erudeye> i has just install ubuntu
<teferi> at any rate, ajax_, wmute.net/~teferi/evo-mail-notify.py
<erudeye> n i don't have root password
<teferi> er, http://wmute.net/~teferi/evo-mail-notify.py
<ajax_> teferi, I'll give it ago
<giant> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<giant> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<giant> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<giant> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<giant> sorry about that
<erudeye> where i can get that pass?
<teferi> just run it and wait for mail to show up in your inbox
<teferi> the indicator will go away if you click on it or start reading a message
<thoreauputic> ajax_: /msg nickserv ghost nickrud <your password>
<Mechcozmo> I've been looking at Ubuntu for a bit as a good Linux distro
<ajax_> thoreauputic, thanks
<IIIEars> erudeye - ubuntu is a bit different it uses a format similar to Macs
<thoreauputic> ajax_: then you can reclaim your nick
<Mechcozmo> looking at geting into it
<IIIEars> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<elmagozizou> mjkelly93, let me try it
<regeya> can anyone comment on sweetmeats?
<erudeye> hello
<abhayks> is this really the ubuntu IRC famous for its community ever eger to help others ?
<elmagozizou> mjkelly93, and mp3s?
<thr1ce> abbe80, no
<Mechcozmo> Question: What are the weaknesses of Ubuntu?
<thr1ce> abhayks, no
<mjkelly93> elmagozizou, havent tried mp3s, i use xmms for that
<erudeye> where i can get my root pass?
<IIIEars> erudeye - check out the link ubotu posted
<thoreauputic> abhayks: yeah, we're a myth ;)
<regeya> synd, what's your opinion on sweetmeats and sweetbreads?
<synd> regeya, say waht?
<Mechcozmo> alright, lemme repeat that
<synd> regeya, im from the states
<Mechcozmo> Question: What are the weaknesses of Ubuntu?
<nickrud> ah, that works nicely, thanks again, thoreauputic
<erudeye> where is the link?
<synd> Mechcozmo, none
<redguy> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<IIIEars> !rootsudo
<Mechcozmo> i don't believe in software that has no problems
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: a very biased community that thinks Ubuntu is strong ;)
<Mechcozmo> hehe
<abhayks> thrlce: great to know u have time to reply to a stupid question of mine but not to a genuine question
<Mechcozmo> because I'm looking at going feet-wet with it in terms of Linux
<giant> oh wait a minute
<Mechcozmo> wondering if I'll outgrow it or somthing
<giant> Hufo's Tunnel is working now
<giant> sweet
<liquidten> abhayks: genuine questions are harder to answer
<Capilano> any idea how to reinstall basic fonts ?
<Capilano> please
<giant> oh well... i'm off to bed... later all
<Mechcozmo> also want to know how easy it is to screw up
<regeya> synd, but you're familiar with what they are, right?  don't you think they're, well, you know, misnamed?
<mjkelly93> giant, try this command:   glxinfo | grep direct
<synd> Mechcozmo, problems are few and far between with ubuntu. at least in comparisons to other linux distros. but for the ones that do exist, #ubuntu is here as is the wiki
<IIIEars> G'nite giant
<abhayks> liquidten: thats true
<mjkelly93> giant, nevermind then hehe
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: the secret is to get to know repositories and apt or synaptic package management - but don't tell anyone!
<Mechcozmo> since the people i do tech work for are notorious for doing that
<synd> regeya, no, not really.
<Mechcozmo> how is configuration?
<giant> it says direct rendering : yes
<mjkelly93> anyone out there wanna take a crack at my problems with fglrx for a radeon 9250?
<giant> so I guess it is working
<mjkelly93> then it should be wroking
<Mechcozmo> a bunch of other distros have differing ways
<teferi> nickrud: you need python-gnome2-dev and python-gnome2-extras-dev
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: could you be a bit more vague?
<Mechcozmo> usually involving vi or emacs
<Mechcozmo> yeah
<poutine> Hello, I installed ubuntu moments ago on this laptop, and it freezes right after I enter my user/pass in the screen, and plays that sound with the ubuntu splash
<teferi> and, uh, python2.4-dbus
<giant> then why did Hufo's Smoke lock up but Hufo's tunnel work?
<nickrud> teferi, yes, that is small, and thanks for the links. It'll take a while on my measly pipe
<giant> who knows
<Mechcozmo> our house, all computers have static IPs
<teferi> and then it should just work
<poutine> I checked /var/log/messages and I don't see anything
<Mechcozmo> how hard is that to do?
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: generally stuff tends to work out of the box
<giant> not important... I wanted the tunnel anyway
<giant> later all
<Mechcozmo> which is the wrong answer....
<mjkelly93> poutine, try     grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<teferi> if it doesn't, privmsg me and ill get back to you tomorrow
<teferi> i need sleep
<Mechcozmo> i know it works out of the box
<IIIEars> Mechcozmo - Popular distros come and often go quickly. Ubuntu is Debian. - it'll be around for a long time. - easiest distro yet.
<Mechcozmo> with DHCP and stuff
<SogniX> has anyone had any success using an ultra ata ide addon card with ubuntu? seems ubuntu throws a fit the moment I install an Adaptec IDE card with two storage drives :(
<Mechcozmo> so is there a panel i just open up
<Mechcozmo> and enter network info?
<Mechcozmo> or do i have to dig through a text file?
<elmagozizou> mjkelly93, Hey you know that I use xmms but recently it was frezzing because of the audio thig...so I change it to eSound and it play the files but....
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: for static IPs you can enter stuff during install or hack /etc/network/interfaces
<Mechcozmo> so i do need to use a text editor
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: there's a gui networking thing too
<mjkelly93> elmagozizou, yeah ya gotta change the output plugin to esound,   ya dont like it?
<elmagozizou> mjkelly93, the sound isnt very good...any solutions?
<Mechcozmo> that's what i wanted to know....
<TokenBad> besides network tools is there anything else in ubuntu that can do like traceroute?
<redguy> Mechcozmo: on install, when dhcp fails you can enter static IPs. Later you would have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mjkelly93> elmagozizou, huh, nope havent heard that one yet
<killapop> Mechcozmo: network-admin gives u a gui to do it thru
<nickrud> teferi, python-gnome2-extras-dev does not pull in python-gnome2-extras, do I need that as well?
<Mechcozmo> see, DHCP is present
<IIIEars> Mechcozmo - i have only a few eeks with linux so a GUI was mandatory. "Firestarter" firewall  is a snap.
<poutine> DRI screen init failed, disabling DRI, hmm, should I remove DRI from my xorg.conf, I take it that was successful since it just was disabling it
<elmagozizou> mjkelly93, ok...
<crimsun> elmagozizou: what do you mean it's not very good?
<teferi> nickrud: it's an empty package, but grab it anyway, just in case(future-proofing, natch...)
<IIIEars> erm "Eeks" - oops . "Weeks"
<Mechcozmo> but all computer that are fixed have static IPs
<Melechorion> Good morning, guys
<mjkelly93> elmagozizou, is it only xmms or does the ubuntu sounds sound bad too?
<Mechcozmo> don't need a firewall
<Mechcozmo> have a Linksys router that does fine on it
<ColonelKernel> all my linux boxes, regardless of distro, seem to be having dns resolution lags
<nickrud> ok
<Mechcozmo> can Ubuntu do any network serving?
<ColonelKernel> it takes a bit to get the initial connection made
<poutine> ColonelKernel: Could be your nameservers
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: it isn't hard - you just give your IPs, gateway, masks rtc in the install
<DarkSpy> inda n/qui
<Mechcozmo> like Apache, etc
<ColonelKernel> yeah but its not happening in windoze
<mjkelly93> poutine, i get that error too, i wouldnt sweat that one
<thoreauputic> *etc
<[2] BoxingFiend> colonel: disable IP6 lookup to speed up the process unless your DNS server supports IP6
<IIIEars> Mechcozmo - it will enable port forwarding DHCP and other services with a graphical interface. no text editing. - Whew
<Mechcozmo> but if later I need to CHANGE the network info, i obviously don't need to reinstall to change those things
<poutine> mjkelly93: Well any thoughts on how to fix or debug ths?
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: you can install apache no problem
<mjkelly93> poutine, how far does it go? like u get the ubuntu splash screen and all?
<poutine> it shows the strip
<ColonelKernel> joolz - if youre the guy who did those neat CS cheats, thanks for a few years of wasted time :D
<poutine> and it plays the startup sound
<poutine> and then it freezes
<Mechcozmo> Open Office I assume also works nicely?
<poutine> caps lock key stops lighting when I press it
<ColonelKernel> [2] BoxingFiend how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: changing static IPs is pretty trivial unless you have a big network
<Mechcozmo> good to hear
<mjkelly93> poutine, how many of the programs load on that script?  all of them?
<Mechcozmo> installation is via apt-get or something?
<hypermodernist> Anybody know where I can find a PHP 5 .deb?
<mjkelly93> poutine, does it freeze on any of them?   did u have any complications during the install?
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: apt-get or synaptic (GUI)
<nickrud> teferi, I interrupted an mplayer install earlier, I have about 30min to get all the things in the queue, so, I'll let you know when I've tested it
<poutine> mjkelly93: nothing loads
<zenrox> ok i have a quick question?? ok how do i mount a scvd mount -t iso9660 -o loop dont work
<poutine> if there is supposed to be icons on that strip
<IIIEars> Mechcozmo - "Bastille" is another good graphical interface for iptables.
<teferi> nickrud: like I said, I'm going to bed
<poutine> it doesn't even get to that
<ColonelKernel> i would google it but im in text mode right now
<ColonelKernel> fresh install
<Mechcozmo> Synaptic is extremely easy to use, I assume?
<aru> very
<hybrid_goth> ColonelKernel: w3m google.com?
<Mechcozmo> I'm pretty much network-admin qualified with OS X and Windows
<Mechcozmo> but i want to get into Linux
<ColonelKernel> w3m?
<mjkelly93> poutine, yeah there is, like 5 of them are default... hmm id say its some kinda problem with gnome, but i couldnt even guess at it
<Mechcozmo> tried before, hated the distros
<hybrid_goth> ColonelKernel: text browser
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: synaptic is quite easy
<ColonelKernel> im not too hot on text browsers
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<poutine> I'll try disabling sound
<Mechcozmo> how is installation?
<Mechcozmo> website said easy
<nickrud> teferi, good night, and, you can find me here most days about this time
<poutine> I didn't like the installation
<poutine> it lies about progress
<mjkelly93> poutine, what r u using now?  bitchx?
<Mechcozmo> but the computer i'm going to install it on has WinXP on it
<poutine> mjkelly93: irssi
<IIIEars> installing apps is a three mouse click affair with synaptic
<Mechcozmo> but there are 4 partitions
* nickrud is salivating
<Mechcozmo> XP's is NTFS
<Mechcozmo> other 3 are FAT32
<[2] BoxingFiend> !ip6
<ubotu> [2] BoxingFiend: I give up, what is it?
<mjkelly93> poutine, try running a    sudo apt-get update
<Mechcozmo> any foreseeable issues?
<La_PaRCa> What driver should I use for an ATI Radeon 9200?
<Mechcozmo> i don't want to loose my XP partition
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: ntfs is read-only except with special experimental stuff (captive ntfs)
<Mechcozmo> (almost happened once.... not good)
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: There should be no problem.
<poutine> mjkelly93: I *just* finished the install, and if I was paying attention correctly, it spent hours doing that
<Mechcozmo> ok
<crimsun> La_PaRCa: either the open-source radeon or fglrx
<IIIEars> Boxingfiend - Be nice to the bot a slender database runs much faster.
<poutine> hmm
<Mechcozmo> so installation should be easy?
<mjkelly93> poutine,     it still needs to upgrade more stuff then      like another 60 megs worth for me at least
<mjkelly93> then   sudo apt-get upgrade
<La_PaRCa> crimsun, is fglrx in universe or in the regular repos?
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: It is text-based, but simple.
<Mechcozmo> that's fine
<crimsun> La_PaRCa: restricted. See wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Melechorion> with windows u can do everything
<nickrud> If I hadn't sworn off programming, this little thing might actually make me want to learn python
<poutine> hmm
<poutine> brb
<La_PaRCa> crimsun, is restricted on by default?
<mjkelly93> poutine, ur install took hours?   are u on highspeed?
<crimsun> La_PaRCa: yes
<IIIEars> nickrud - infonbot?
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: be aware you can have a maximum of 4 primary partitions
<Melechorion> if u want to learn python help us - www.inselnderwinde.de
<Mechcozmo> that's the number I have
<nickrud> I can actually read it
<Mechcozmo> :-D
<zenrox> ok i have a quick question?? ok how do i mount a scvd mount -t iso9660 -o loop dont work i am mounting a local iso file
<Mechcozmo> hate that whole partition thing
<mjkelly93> anyone wanna help with an fglrx problem???   i have the module installed and everything, just need some help with an xorg.log file....     anyone?
<kevin> nickrud: I sore off of programming for one reason; I didn't start using pc's till 5 years ago
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: I assume you are going to format one of those FAT32 partitions as EXT3?
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: one of those would need to be an extended partition to fit Linux in
<zenrox> mjkelly93,  read the howto on the forums
<Mechcozmo> there are 4 partitions
<kevin> swore
<Mechcozmo> so... shouldn't have an issue
<nickrud> IIIEars, no, http://wmute.net/~teferi/evo-mail-notify.py
<Mechcozmo> right?
<Melechorion> Windows4ever^^
<mjkelly93> zenrox, im very far passed the howto on the forums
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: You will have to choose a partition to format for Ubuntu.
<nickrud> kevin, lol, I stopped programming nearly 20 years ago
<Mechcozmo> kevogod: I'll assume that is easy to do and when started into XP nothing will happen to it?
<kevogod> It will not be FAT32 after you format it.
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: if they are all primaries, one of them would need to be formatted for linux
<Mechcozmo> thats fine
<zenrox> mjkelly93, the howto will tell you what to edit
<IIIEars> nickrud - that would be handy
<mjkelly93> zenrox, if u would like to take a look at how far passed i am:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49526
<Mechcozmo> dont care if it gets reformatted... not doing much anyways
<Zerboxx> thoreauputic: When you have a chance, mind answering some partition based questions for me?
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: Windows XP will work fine.
<Mechcozmo> actually partitioned it with this in mind
<Mechcozmo> hehe
<thoreauputic> Zerboxx: just sk and if someone knows they will answer
<thoreauputic> *ask
<mjkelly93> zenrox, its not about editing...   the modules is reading a device at pci bus 1:2:1 and 1:2:0... when my xorg.conf only points at 1:2:0
<[2] BoxingFiend> !interface
<ubotu> [2] BoxingFiend: No idea
<kevogod> Ubuntu adds Windows XP to the boot list in GRUB automatically.
<Mechcozmo> XP will be fine, but it wiped my HFS+ USB thumbdrive once without asking me
<erudeyeidee> i can't get my root user
<ColonelKernel> so what was the solution to my ip6 problem?
<erudeyeidee> pass
<erudeyeidee> where i can get?
<Mechcozmo> will it do that to the partition?
<ColonelKernel> !ipv6
<ubotu> ColonelKernel: Are you smoking crack?
<kevin> nickrud: if I had the understanding of even one program fro programming I might give it a shot but.... you know... dislexia and programming don't mix and match too well
<ColonelKernel> no, just weed
<erudeyeidee> ubotu
<zenrox> mjkelly93,  then tell xorg to use 1:2:1
<erudeyeidee> give me the link again
<zenrox> thats probly your vid card
<Melechorion> but u have to install windows first, than ubuntu
<Mechcozmo> its ok
<mjkelly93> zenrox, but my card is on 1:2:0
<Mechcozmo> XP is already installed
<Zerboxx> Well I'm currently have XP on it's own, 2 partitions (C:\ and D:\ for all my docs n music n videos), I want to remove XP, replace it with Ubuntu, and change my D:\ to my /home, how easy will this be to do?
<zenrox> mjkelly93, you look at the xorg log file
<kevogod> You don't have to. You can add the Chainloader stuff into Grub manually.
<zenrox> ??
<Mechcozmo> isn't GRUB the bootloader?
<mjkelly93> zenrox, yes i have plenty of times
<IIIEars> Mechcozmo - My windows installation gets virus infected so frequently and it's reinstall fdisks everything. using a seperate Disk for ubuntu is a good idea
<zenrox> mjkelly93,  ok
<Mechcozmo> it does that automagically
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: Yes, it is.
<erudeyeidee> hello
<zenrox> mjkelly93,  any thage else like errors
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: I was just saying you could install Windows second.
<Mechcozmo> ok
<erudeyeidee> i has just install ubuntu n got no root pass
<erudeyeidee> where i can get that?
<Zerboxx> erudeyeidee: It's your main user's password
<zenrox> mjkelly93,  i need to know the error it spits out at you
<Mechcozmo> IIIEars: i don't have a seperate disk, sorry, but I rarely reinstall XP
<kevogod> erudeyeidee: Ubuntu uses the Sudo setup.
<mjkelly93> zenrox,  there are no EE errors in the xorg.log file besides one that talks about DRI and thats not relevant
<Mechcozmo> its fresh right now at least
<Mechcozmo> :-p
<nickrud> kevin, I hear you
<kevogod> erudeyeidee: The root account is disabled.
<kevogod> erudeyeidee: It uses the Mac OS X type of security.
<ColonelKernel> brb
<kevin> erudeyeidee: sudo su and then password for user
<mjkelly93> zenrox, my beliefe is that the computer hangs before it spits those errors out, like a hard hang that i cant alt ctrl f1 out of
<Mechcozmo> GRUB is configured automagically?
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: Yes.
<zenrox> mjkelly93, coment out the line for dri
<erudeyeidee> how?
<Mechcozmo> alright
<erudeyeidee> sow sudo?
<Melechorion> now i'll go to the baker -.-
<erudeyeidee> gksudo?
<Mechcozmo> well the torrent is sucking it down now
<IIIEars> I'm new to linux but beginning to come around to the idea of  a linux only home
<zenrox> mjkelly93, didja do a modprob
<kevin> in a terminal window
<mjkelly93> zenrox,  i have that error right now in this loading of X11 and its running fine
<kevin> type in sudo su
<jorgp> anyone know why \C<Up> would not bind correctly in mutt, #mutt is dead
<mjkelly93> zenrox,    ill do u one better and show the part of my kern.log here:
<Mechcozmo> 350KiB/s
<nickrud> kevin, better is sudo -s
<zenrox> mjkelly93,  past in in a msg to me
<Mechcozmo> faster than their server?
<kevin> oh, okay I will remember that nickrud
<erudeyeidee> so, can i get my root pass with current user?
<Mechcozmo> what's the format that Ubuntu uses?
<Zerboxx> I currently am running an XP only box, 2 partitions (C:\ (windows), and D:\ (Docs)) I want to replace C:\ with ubuntu, and change d:\ with /home, so I keep all the documents/music/videos I have on that partition.  Is this possible to do, and if so, is it "relatively" easy?
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: Format as in what?
<jasoncohen> i think i asked this before, but does anyone know why the boot-admin program isn't packaged with gnome-system-tools like it is on debian?
<Mechcozmo> sorry, hard drive format
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: file system can be ext3, reiserfs, jfs, xfs
<Mechcozmo> ok
<kevogod> The default is ext3.
<kevin> yeyou are root, just type in sudo -s in a terminal and it will ask for pass and you type in your user pass
<Mechcozmo> i'll stick with that then...
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, turned back in breezy
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: most people accept the default ext3
<Mechcozmo> is there are major difference between those four however?
<kevogod> I personally like ReiserFS.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, no idea why it wasn't packaged
<IIIEars> Jasoncohen - sounds interesting do you know the app name?
<Burgundavia> Mechcozmo, stick with ext3, it is more stable
<Mechcozmo> ok
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: this is material for holy wars ;)
<kevogod> ReiserFS is the fastest!
<Mechcozmo> hehe
<ugo> yeah ReiserFS is cool
<Burgundavia> Reiserfs4 may be the fastest, but it is also the newest
<Mechcozmo> i was thinking about HFS, HFS+, and HFSX
<thoreauputic> kevogod: minix forever!!
<sizzam> im trying to compile and install nzbget.  during ./configure, i fail with the following:     checking for inflate in -lz... no
<Mechcozmo> when you said that
<elmagozizou> Is it posible to play mp3s on xine?
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, it's gnome's tool for administering grub/lilo
<Mechcozmo> so was wondering
<sizzam> any idea how to get around that?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - reiserfs and emacs. - sly grin
<jasoncohen> and it's called boot-admin
<ugo> very good for laptops too
<elmagozizou> i try but it close the program
<Mechcozmo> hmmm
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, you sure, i just checked breezy and it's not showing up
<emX> Zerboxx: you shouldn't mount a Windows drive as your home, although you could easily mount or link to it from *within* your home directory
<joolz> ColonelKerne: "CS cheats"?
<Mechcozmo> how well does Ubuntu run on older hardware?
<thoreauputic> elmagozizou: xine will play just about anything
<nickrud> kevin, this time I was right, but, look at my advice thru a lens :)
<kevogod> Mechcozmo: It should work fine.
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: that depends...
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, shows up on my machine
<kevin> ummmmmm okay
<Mechcozmo> PII 350MHz?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=boot-admin&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<Zerboxx> emX: I don't want to mount it as my home, I want to change it from ntfs to ext3 so it can be my home, but I want to keep all the files on that partition
<[2] BoxingFiend> mech: i run ubuntu on a p3 833 and 384 megs of ram at work... works well
<Mechcozmo> thanks
<emX> Zerboxx: you can do that, but you'd have to first copy all the files off of it, then reformat it, then copy the files back.
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: on really old hardware you need to use lighter apps and window managers
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it is part of gnome-system-tools
<Mechcozmo> i have a spare PIII 500MHz 384MB (or is it 512MB?)
<[2] BoxingFiend> mech:  p2 should be fine, just get a 32megs or more pci nvidia graphic card and you will be fine
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: should be fine
<elmagozizou> thoreauputic, yeap but mp3s close the program...thats why im asking
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, yeah- but if you check that link i pasted you'll see there's no boot-admin binary
* nickrud is no guru, but is exceedingly happy at the moment
<Mechcozmo> and a PII 350MHz 64MB RAM
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, there is on my machine
<kevogod> You might want to consider XFCE if it is antique.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, packages.ubuntu.com sometimes lags behind
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: 64MB RAM isn't enough for gnome
<synd> Mechcozmo, i have it run awesome on a p3 650 with 128MB
<kevogod> (as the Desktop Environment)
<Mechcozmo> ok
<[2] BoxingFiend> i would use fluxbox on an older machine
<Zerboxx> emx: Alright, not too tough to do, I assume, how is partitioning handled in ubuntu? or is it just as "dangerous" as it is made to seem in xp?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, dpkg -L gnome-system-tools shows /usr/bin/boot-admin ?
<IIIEars> Mechcozmo - Fluxbox and XFCE4 are popular and can be innstalled using synaptic
<synd> Mechcozmo, but use XFCE4 or flux
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell me about codecs
<Mechcozmo> alright
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<Mechcozmo> i'll get used to Ubuntu then try those other ones
<synd> ubuntu itself isnt a DM
<[2] BoxingFiend> la_parca unbuntuguide.org has a nice write up on codec
<emX> Zerboxx: partitioning is always 'dangerous', insofar as you can easily goof up your data -- be sure to back it up first.
<kevin> nickrud: me thinks me wife is ready for bed, night and see you all tomorrow
<synd> Mechcozmo, gnome is the DM on ubuntu
<Mechcozmo> synd: eh?  DM?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i guess it does lag behind- see http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gnome-system-tools&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<Burgundavia> [2] BoxingFiend, please don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<Mechcozmo> ah
<Mechcozmo> desktop manager
<synd> Mechcozmo, desktop manager
<Zerboxx_> emx: if you replied to my last comment, I didn't see it, sorry
<Mechcozmo> gotit
<emX> Zerboxx: partitioning is always 'dangerous', insofar as you can easily goof up your data -- be sure to back it up first.
<IIIEars> G'nite - kevin.
<La_PaRCa> [2] BoxingFiend, thanks, but I just needed something that I knew was specifically there
<Aegir> Well, GNOME is a Window manager. GDM is the Desktop manager
<Zerboxx_> emx: thanks!
<Burgundavia> La_PaRCa, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Aegir> But they're kinda one and the same anyway
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: there's a whole bunch of alternatives - see  http://xwinman.org
<Mechcozmo> alright
<parabolize> Aegir: gnome isn't a window manager
<nickrud> kevin, good night
<identp> has anyone installed the new KDE 3.4.1 ?
<Zerboxx_> emX: On a clean install, approximately how much room does Ubuntu take up?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - nice link
<Aegir> parabolize, Yeah, spose so
<crimsun> identp: see the topic of #kubuntu
<synd> Zerboxx_, depends
<Burgundavia> Zerboxx_, 1.8 gb
<Aegir> But GDM is the desktop manager
<Aegir> :)
<Zerboxx_> Burgundavia: Thanks :D
<parabolize> metacity is
<synd> Zerboxx_, default is almost 2g
<emX> Zerboxx_: i don't usualy use the deafult; if space is a concern, it can easily come in below 1GB
<Aegir> parabolize, I stand corrected, I often refer to GTK, Metacity, and the software itself as Gnome, and being the Window manager. Tad incorrect, but eh.
<identp> crimsun, yes that is what prompted me to do so, i am having trouble installing and #kubuntu is pretty quiet
<Mechcozmo> well, Ubuntu if i know it to be correct, is like the other Linux distros where you have the shell behind it all
<Mechcozmo> and the DM is a program
<Zerboxx_> emX: If I were doing a clean insatll, space isn't a problem, but the way I have things set up for my XP box, it may be....I just don't want to have to rip all these cds again
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, if you want info on how to easily install multimedia codecs see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Mechcozmo> which runs other programs(?)
<IIIEars> ubotu windowmanagers is http://xwinman.org/ Feel the power of open software and choices.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<HrdwrBoB> Mechcozmo: init runs which runs other programs
<emX> Zerboxx_: can you back the ripped files up to DVD or a different computer via the network?
<Mechcozmo> ok
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: gdm and kdm are kind of login managers for the GUI
<La_PaRCa> god, I ask about codecs because I need the link to the repositories article and I get flooded.
<Mechcozmo> ok...
<Zerboxx_> emX: Not until September
<HrdwrBoB> Mechcozmo: init starts all the daemons etc, including GDM, which starts X which starts gnome-session which starts metacity+gnome-panel etc
<Mechcozmo> got it
* IcemanV9 is saddened by the death of OS/2 in 2006
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i wonder when boot-admin was added. i don't see anything in the changelog
<Mechcozmo> OS/2 was good... but not good enough
<IIIEars> <<- still laments the passing of CPM? - grin
<memoryleek> any k3b users have problems burning .iso images??
<emX> Zerboxx_: i see.
* thoreauputic hopes to live to see a similar announcement about Windows
<poutine> mjkelly93: I ran the update, to no avail
<Mechcozmo> <<--still mourns the Happy Mac
<Zerboxx_> Another question regarding a fresh defaul isntall of ubuntu, how does the auto-partitioning work? how much goes to swap, and all that? (if there is a %)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it was always there, just left out at compile time
<poutine> I selected "session" and clicked failsafe gnome, and it froze right after I clicked it too
<kevogod> memoryleeK: Works fine for me.
<IIIEars> memoryleak - windows prefers the joliet extensions for it's CDs
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, and no reason was mentioned for leaving it out?
<mjkelly93> poutine,   why did it take u so long to install?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, no idea
<memoryleek> kevo did you change any settings
<memoryleek> III
<memoryleek> IIIEars: what's that?
<nickrud> Mechcozmo, look into /etc/rcS.d, which runs before /etc/rc2.d
<Mechcozmo> for?
<Mechcozmo> nickrud: for what?
<nickrud> IIIEars, you really that old ;)
<poutine> mjkelly93: because I'm on wireless
<nickrud> Mechcozmo, for the things that init runs
<mjkelly93> poutine, ahh i c
<Mechcozmo> oh
<IIIEars> another solid reason i use gnomebaker - musta burned a dozen coasers with the wrong options ( i'm new - lol)
<IIIEars> my first computer was an "Eagle II"
<Mechcozmo> my first was a Mac Plus
<poutine> This is a HP pavilion zv6000US, AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2ghz w/ 512 megs ram, 128 dedicated ATI radeon xpress 200m
<poutine> if it helps
<nickrud> IIIEars, that thing was not even ibm compatible, if I remember right
<IIIEars> got a commodore 64 a bit later
<memoryleek> my first puter was an atari...but i was about 3 at the time
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, I suspect the reason is that is not the most user-friendly app
<poutine> Apple IIgs here
<Orborde> I need help setting up a Win98-Ubuntu network over a crossover cable.
<IIIEars> nope - worse neither was it a main stream CPM - lol
<mjkelly93> poutine,  i really dont know what to tell ya      u can try a    grep EE /var/log/*
<nickrud> ah, the atari 800, my second
* thoreauputic remembers trying to write assembler on a PDP-11 
<regeya> o_O
<mjkelly93> see if anything pops out there
<regeya> a crossover cable!  the important thing is to wire the cable correctly.
<enum> question.. I have windows 2000 pro located on /dev/sda2.. I added the approipriate lines to lilo.conf, and I get "error loading opertating system" note:  this was a cut and past from my previous linux os ( same partitioning )
* Mechcozmo remembers having to plug in the hard drive because sometimes the power cable fell out
<regeya> thoreauputic, you're totally old. ;-)
<Mechcozmo> it was external
* regeya runs!
<poutine> nothing :(
<thoreauputic> regeya: yep
<Mechcozmo> 100MB of pure space
<nickrud> the best keyboard, except for the clicky ibm one
<Mechcozmo> 8MHz of power
<Mechcozmo> nah
<Mechcozmo> the first Macs had great keyboard which made springy noises
<mjkelly93> poutine,   there was none at all?
<Orborde> regeya: Yeah, I messed that up at first. Now they're talking to each other, but I'm not getting Fun Windoze Services.
* memoryleek remembers apple logo
<regeya> and I feel old because some "computer professionals" have never heard of a TRS-80
<IIIEars> my first linux was a stab at RH 5.0 (it lasted a few hours before bieng erased with great prejudice.)
<regeya> apple logo!
<regeya> damn.
* Madpilot remember some little tape-recorder-using computer. If you bumped the table, it would crash...
<Orborde> Oh, wait. Scratch that. It works now. JK. Ignore me. I'm an idiot.
<La_PaRCa> You kids these days, when I was young we didnt have "keyboards"
<Madpilot> I was about 4 or 5 when Dad got that...
<IIIEars> Madpilot - lol
<thoreauputic> regeya: affectionately known as Trash-80 ;)
* memoryleek has seen pictures of punch card computers...
* Mechcozmo is probably the youngest here
<nashife> is anyone here willing to give me (linux newbie girl) some one-on-one help figuring out if I have bad blocks on my hard discs? Ubuntu won't reliably start up and I don't know what it means to unmount my disk in order to run fsck.  the friend I usually ask to help me is frustrated with how I don't know anything and don't understand what he means when he tells me to do something, so I'm looking for someone else who's patient and could
<nashife> help me learn how to use badblocks or fsck.
* Mechcozmo used the Mac Plus at age 6
* Isee might be younger
<IIIEars> TRS-80 - $2,700 nicely equipped
<eltino> a girl asking for one on one?
<memoryleek> lol
<Mechcozmo> lol
<poutine> mjkelly93: just the DRI thing I said earlier
<Madpilot> eltino: can it.
<nashife> eltino, yeah one-on-one
<nashife> haha
<mjkelly93> ok    well that kinda makes things a little hard when theres no errors to show
<mjkelly93> maybe try shutting down X and restarting it?
<jasoncohen> nashife, when you boot up, does fsck say that your file system is corrupted and needs to be checked?
<IIIEars> a 20 megabyte hard drive was vast
<nickrud> IIIEars, lol, I put over 3,500 into my atari 800, a 93k drive, a color monitor, and a printer :)
<Mechcozmo> i have 100MB of space
<Zerboxx> emX: Thanks for your help, I think what I'll do is wait until I can..."borrow" a friends computer to transfer files over, then clean install, and take'em back
<Mechcozmo> 9" B&W monitor
<Mechcozmo> 800KB floppies were the limit though
<nashife> jasoncohen, I don't think so. i would have remembered the word 'corrupted' or soemthing.  it doesn't boot up at all for a while. hangs at "starting ubuntu". then randomly it continues after i power down. last time it rebooted, gave me an error I didn't write down, and dropped me into a root user prompt. (!!!)
<nickrud> Mechcozmo, an S100 bus machine?
<Mechcozmo> i must leave
<Mechcozmo> lol
<jasoncohen> nashife, when did this start happening?
<Mechcozmo> no nickrud
<IIIEars> visicalc was a ram/processor hog. (most jpg files are larger than it is)
<Mechcozmo> Mac Plus
<nashife> then i typed 'exit' and it finally loaded the rest of ubuntu.
<nashife> it started this today.
<Madpilot> a friend still has a 650Mb drive in daily use. You could fit the *entire* thing on one CD...
<Mechcozmo> 1MB of RAM, 8MHz 68000, 800KB floppy drive
<nashife> before today, it would occaisionally restart randomly and I thought it was overheating... so I have a new fan and i'm watching the temp
<nickrud> Mechcozmo, k
<Mechcozmo> yup
<Mechcozmo> 100MB external SCSI drive
<Mechcozmo> it still runs
<nashife> but it rebooted randomly today, and that's when it wouldn't boot up successfully
<Mechcozmo> i have it right here
<Mechcozmo> :-)
<IIIEars> Madpilot - thats cool. - You can't wear them out.
<Madpilot> nashife: I had something similar happen. turned out to be a bad motherboard
<thoreauputic> Mechcozmo: luxury ;-)
<emX> Zerboxx: ok; good luck.
<Mechcozmo> no kiddin'
<nickrud> Mechcozmo, I can remember envying you
<Mechcozmo> i must leave
<Mechcozmo> after the torrent is over my Powerbook is taking a sleep
<Mechcozmo> nickrud: my friend's first computer was a K2
<nashife> Madpilot, yick... bad motherboard...?  it's possible for me. all my hardware is pretty old and basically parts from friends
<slave> how do you burn .iso file to cd "setup for installation cd" ?
<Mechcozmo> but by that time i had the fastest video card on the block
<Mechcozmo> including his
<La_PaRCa> slave, right click->burn to cd
<nashife> so, can someone help me learn how to use fsck?
<jasoncohen> nashife, and what did your friend tell you to do. sounds like you need to run fsck from a failsafe mode
<Mechcozmo> nashlife: don't fsck unprotected!
<Mechcozmo> gnight everybody
<anggie_aqr> hi
<Mechcozmo> (conversation dies)
<Madpilot> nashife: ouch. mine was brand-new and still covered by warrenty, thank Dog...
<Mechcozmo> (damnit i always do that)
<slave> La_PaRCA, thanks ! let me try out
<anggie_aqr> how to find out our ubuntu version, iam newbie linux either ubuntu
<nashife> Madpilot, he told me to go into 'single user mode' and run it. but i don't know what that means, and he got annoyed with me when I asked him to step-by-step explain it.
<nashife> so i came here.
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: type   cat /etc/issue in a terminal
<nickrud> nashife, telinit 1 will get you single user mode
<nashife> er, that last msg was for jasoncohen
<anggie_aqr> ok i`ll try
<Madpilot> nashife: if it is hardware, you're out of luck. but try fsck, it won't hurt.
<nickrud> *sudo telinit 1
<nalioth> nashife: there is a hard drive monitoring suite, if you want to look at that "smartmontoold"
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: to get a terminal right click the desktop and choose it from the menu that pops up
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> damn i'm slow
<IcemanV9> ubuntu -version doesn't work?? :p
<nickrud> there's a lot of lag right now
<anggie_aqr> its reply no such file or directory, thore\
<abarbaccia> hey guys, are some of the ubuntu repositories down?
<anggie_aqr> sorry i got typos with your nick
<nickrud> abarbaccia, the us ones seem to always be donw
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: are you sure you typed it right?
<Burgundavia> abarbaccia, the us ones are iffy right now
<anggie_aqr> yes \
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr:  cat /etc/issue
<nashife> eeep. someone could have told me what that was going to do...
<abarbaccia> alright - thanks guys - just making sure its not my connection....
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: well, if it's ubuntu that file must exist :)
<anggie_aqr> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<ColonelKernel> im still having problems with initial DNS resolution on things, its taking a bit
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: aha
<anggie_aqr> thats worked
<ColonelKernel> its almost instantaneous on windoze
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: OK that's current
<crimsun> anggie_aqr: lsb_release -a
<nickrud> nashife, what's 'that'?
<ColonelKernel> not so good at all in ubuntu
<anggie_aqr> the mean, i have latest version or what?
<[2] BoxingFiend> colonel: you have try disabling ip6 in firefox?
<ksmurf> ok I wrote a script and made it u+x and placed it in the init.d folder and did an update ..defaults99.  The script won't start but will start in sessions?  anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: canonically correct but I neer remember it :)
<nashife> someone here just told me that a command like tinit 1 or something would put me in single user mode... and I didn't know what that would do, so I tried it...
<nalioth> nashife: are you concerned with your hard drive?
<ColonelKernel> I have - this is not a firefox thing, its a system wide thing
<nickrud> ksmurf, may I pm you?
<SDFH_Linux> how you get kde desktop
<ksmurf> yes
<nashife> nalioth, yeah i'm worried.  I can't afford to replace much, so I want to scan it and make sure it's usable... or start looking for a cheap replacement.
<anggie_aqr> thoreauputic: is this ubuntu 5.04 is the lattest version?
<[2] BoxingFiend> do a cat /etc/modprobe.d/aliases under net-pf-10 change from ip6 to off and reboot
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: yes
<nashife> so, what was that command again to get into single user mode?  that kills everything except for root right?
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: except for the unstable development version
<nashife> i'll write it down this time
<nalioth> nashife: install "smartmontools" and run 'smartctl'
<anggie_aqr> so the mean, i can connect my usb flash disc automatically (no need mount manually), right?
<nalioth> nashife: smartctl will read the S.M.A.R.T data from your HD
<thoreauputic> nashife: sudo telinit 1
<ColonelKernel> alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off <--- did that already
<[2] BoxingFiend> colonel no should read alias net-pf-10 off
<nashife> nalioth, is smartctl gui?
<ColonelKernel> DOH
<ColonelKernel> thanks
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: usb usually just works, yes
<nalioth> nashife: no it is terminal
<nashife> nalioth, what's different about it vs fsck?
<anggie_aqr> thanks for your help thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: no problem :)
<nashife> can i use it from my regular session? or do i also need to be in single user mode?
<anggie_aqr> oh yeah, once again, where can i d/l ubuntu version for live cd?
<nalioth> nashife: S.M.A.R.T hard drives keep a record of faults and operating status to an onboard recorder
<anggie_aqr> theres a live cd, isnt it?
<nalioth> nashife: fsck checks data integrity
<nalioth> nashife: smartctl can be run anywhere
<parabolize> I am having trouble with a UMS device on a specific computer. I am searching for somebody with the same errors but can't find anyone. Here is my post on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49597
<nashife> so, what is smartctl used for? it's not for checking integrity? it just logs stuff?
<anggie_aqr> is there any live cd version?
<nashife> er, smartmontools?
<anggie_aqr> like knoppix?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i just compiled gnome-system-tools from breezy and installed it but boot-admin isn't installed
<IIIEars> anggie_aqr - yes there is
<thoreauputic> anggie_aqr: yes
<anggie_aqr> thank you everyone
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, what version of gnome-system-tools do you have?
<Madpilot> anggie_aqr: yes. ubuntu.com
<anggie_aqr> you`re so helpfull
<nalioth> nashife: smartctl basically has the HD bring out its log of HARDWARE status
<anggie_aqr> happy helping
<nalioth> nashife: smartctl will tell you if your HD is having a hardware failure
<bluefoxicy> does bugzilla.ubuntu.com contain no data for anyone else
<IIIEars> anggie_aqr - We certainly try - if you want surly you need to try the #RedHat channel. - lol
<bluefoxicy> it's frequently down for me.
<nashife> nalioth, ok. so I should run those tools before running fsck? or instead of?
<La_PaRCa> where is Xorg.conf located?
<nalioth> IIIEars: i thought it was #debians turn this week for "surly"
<nalioth> nashife: run both
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: definitely contains data for me
<parabolize> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> nashife: they complement each other
<IIIEars> nalioth - Oops - erm i didn't get the memo
<mmc_> greetings on the channel... i'm new to IRC so... i have an ubuntu config question if anyone has time
<[2] BoxingFiend> what sup mmc
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, 1.3.0
<nalioth> mmc_: ask away
<mmc_> boxing and nalioth... i want to hook up an "old school" iomega paralell port zip drive
<mmc_> not sure where to start
<nalioth> mmc_: first thing is to plug it in :)
<mmc_> nalioth... k... not quite THAT noobs... <grin>
<bluefoxicy> ok got it.
<IIIEars> mmc_ - then maybe lspci - l  - is that right?
<nalioth> mmc_: ubuntu will either 'see' it and mount whatever disk you put in, or it won't and you'll have to configurate
<IIIEars> Ah well - i am a newb - never mind
<IIIEars> G'nite
<mmc_> nalioth... would it mount to /mnt??? cause nothing there
<barlas> G'morning IIIEars :-p
<[2] BoxingFiend> after plugging it in, under System -> Admin -> Device Manager, under the zip drive, Advance tab what /dev/hd?? is it listed as
<nalioth> mmc_: ubuntu mounts most things (in my experience) to /media
<mmc_> let me chk... brb
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i installed 1.3.0 on hoary and i don't have a boot-admin
<jasoncohen> i removed hoary's gnome-system-tools and built a new package with checkinstall
<bluefoxicy> there, bug #12772 submitted.
<[2] BoxingFiend> anyknow if the original zip drive still uses ppa module or imm?
<bluefoxicy> doesn't this channel have a bot that states new bugs :/
<mmc_> nothing listed under device manager
<nalioth> mmc_: i see you are in good hands with [2] BoxingFiend
<[2] BoxingFiend> do a lsmod | grep "imm|ppa"
<mmc_> nalioth... thanks and peace to u, brother
<bimberi> [2] BoxingFiend: ppa (mine's the parallel port model)
<mmc_> boxingfiend... let me try that lsmod...
<[2] BoxingFiend> wow... jazip package includes a nice gui part of universe
<benplaut> wow... it's quiet in here today...
<mmc_> got no response to lsmod
<thoreauputic> benplaut: a temporary calm :)
<mmc_> boxingfiend... what's jazip
<nickrud> a lull between the wonderful storms
<[2] BoxingFiend> do you have universe unlocked under /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dafina> high!
<thoreauputic> benplaut: you missed the entertainment provided by one "wonderland" some hopurs back...
<mmc_> boxingfiend... i just did a standard install... ur a little over my head at the moment
<thoreauputic> *hours
<sizzam> anyone here use NZBGet?
<[2] BoxingFiend> !sources.list
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, [2] BoxingFiend
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<erudeye> how to mount partition so the user can access, not only root
<[2] BoxingFiend> check out that link mmc and then install jazip package
<nalioth> sizzam: what is nzbget?
<erudeye> hello, need help :D
<sizzam> its an app to handle nzb files - basicall xml postlists for newsgroups
<erudeye> about mounting
<sizzam> *basically
<nalioths_dog> erudeye: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<[2] BoxingFiend> found this i thought i share... www.serbaniaotic.com/TomKillsOprah.mov
<erudeye> hmmm
<crimsun> [2] BoxingFiend: keep the off-topic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<nalioth> sizzam: did you need help with it, or were just asking?
<mmc_> boxingfiend... checkig out the repositories link... will chk back w/ questions
<sizzam> i need help with the configuration file for it
<mmc_> boxingfiend... thanks and peace to you
<ksmurf> can anyone help me with configuring my wacom inside xorg.conf
<nalioth> sizzam: i use Pan for my nntp, (cuz they dont do nzb's)
<sizzam> i was using nzbperl, but im having trouble getting all of the required perl modules for it
<erudeye> i don't want mounting forever, just right now :D
<aru> i want mounting forever
<drcodedd2> hi all
<nalioth> sizzam: the perl mods aren't in the repos?
* aru walks away...
<drcodedd2> how I get back to packge installed menu ?
<drcodedd2> I want to check if gnome is installed
<sizzam> nalioth: some are, theres a list of about 20 of them
<thoreauputic> drcodedd2: there is no package called gnome afaik
<thoreauputic> drcodedd2: and it should be obvious if gnome is installed ;)
<drcodedd2> I think it didnt installed it
<nalioth> sizzam: so have you installed all the perl mods you've found in the repos?
<thoreauputic> drcodedd2: I stand corrected - there is indeed a gnome package
<sizzam> nalioth:  i havent done it on this install, let me run through it and see how it goes
<thoreauputic> drcodedd2: why do you think this?
<nickrud> can someone teach me how to cleanly exit a channel created by right clicking a nick in xchat?
<nalioth> nickrud: you mean a private message window?
<Madpilot> nickrud: /part [name of channel]  ?
<nickrud> nalioth, yes
<thoreauputic> drcodedd2: if it's because you can't get the desktop to start, your problem is elsewhere
<Madpilot> nickrud: ah, nvrmnd...
<nickrud> Madpilot, tried that :)
<nalioth> nickrud: right click on the tab with the user nick in it and click close
<drcodedd2> it say no X file
<ksmurf> is it one & or 2 && to send a command to the background?
<thoreauputic> drcodedd2: did you do a standard install ?
<nickrud> nalioth, does that really close it, for real, I'm not real comfortable that that works
<dafina> ksmurf: one &
<drcodedd2> yes
<drcodedd2> I will try to reinstall it
<ksmurf> dafine and at the end right?
<dafina> yes
<[2] BoxingFiend> & for backgroup, && for an AND operator
<thoreauputic> drcodedd2: what does the command  "which X" return? (without the quote marks)
<erudeye> i has just mount, the root can access, but the user can't, how to fix?
<nalioth> nickrud: did it disappear?
<nickrud> nalioth, closed, tab gone
<thoreauputic> bah another "reinstall before trying" quit...
<erudeye> i has just mount, the root can access, but the user can't, how to fix?
<[2] BoxingFiend> erudeye: mount reads /etc/fstab, make sure the mount point you have in question contains user as one of the flag
<thoreauputic> erudeye: what did you mount, and with what command?
<newbie> hi i was wondering when the new ndiswrapper will be integrated to ubuntu will it be in breezy?
<erudeye> hmmm
<erudeye> mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/data
<erudeye> that command
<imaek> What is the file to lsof to see what is using ALSA?
<Une-ga-dihi> Anyone had Ubuntu kill a hard drive?
<[2] BoxingFiend> do a df -T -h
<Seveas> newbie, 'new ndiswrapper'..?
<[2] BoxingFiend> what file type is /dev/hda5
<Seveas> when was the release?
<thoreauputic> erudeye: you mounted it as root then
<ksmurf> brb
<erudeye> ntfs
<erudeye> i have
<erudeye> i mount it on root
<erudeye> but when i back to normal user, i can't read it
<thoreauputic> erudeye: what line in /etc/fstab do you have for that partition?
<thoreauputic> erudeye: type  less /etc/fstab  to see
<[2] BoxingFiend> do you have something like /dev/hda4 /mnt/data ntfs rw,user,noauto in /etc/fstab?
<newbie> sevas ndiswrapper 1.2 http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<erudeye> no one
<erudeye> no hda5
<[2] BoxingFiend> /dev/hda5*
<aru> I had a drive I could access as root but not as user, I had to delete the mountpoint then make the dir as user :)
<erudeye> no
<newbie> is ndiswrapper 1.1 integrated to ubuntu?
<erudeye> no one
<erudeye> should i add that?
<thoreauputic> erudeye: as [2] BoxingFiend points out, you should have a line like the one he gave above
<erudeye> OK :D
<erudeye> thanx guys
<thoreauputic> erudeye: wait
<erudeye> yes what
<thoreauputic> erudeye: you need  0 0 at the end of the line as well
<erudeye> what that mean?
<[2] BoxingFiend> yeah sorry /dev/hda5 /mnt/data ntfs rw,user,noauto 0 0
<erudeye> dump
<erudeye> pass
<erudeye> what is dump
<erudeye> what is pass
<thoreauputic> erudeye: yes - just make sure you put  0  0
<erudeye> please explain me what that meaning of 0 0
<thoreauputic> [2] BoxingFiend:  rw is kind of pointless for ntfs
<[2] BoxingFiend>  !fstab
<ubotu> [2] BoxingFiend: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<erudeye> yes, it's read only
<erudeye> no rw
<thoreauputic> erudeye: I would suggest you use   noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0
<erudeye> but can i add rw so i can write to it?
<erudeye> hmmm
<thoreauputic> erudeye: you can't write safely to ntfs
<erudeye> ok
<thoreauputic> erudeye: those entries are what I use here
<nalioth> erudeye: writing to NTFS is the quick way to an all linux hard drive
<[2] BoxingFiend> dump = determine if the filesystem needs to be dump, and pass = is used by fsck upon reboot time
<benplaut> i thought CaptiveNTFS was stable by now (didn't cause corruption)?
<mmc_> boxingfiend... ok, i have installed jazip
<thoreauputic> benplaut: feel free to walk erudeye through setting up CaptiveNTFS ;-) I suggest not
<crow> sup?
<[2] BoxingFiend> be lazy like me and use smb to mount ntfs
<[2] BoxingFiend> mmc_: got it to work?
<benplaut> thoreauputic: point taken :)
<erudeye> :D
<crow> anyone know if its possible to use other GUIs in ubuntu?
<benplaut> i use all ext3 anyway, so...
<shad0w> i cant get 3d accelleration to work.. i have an ATI Radeon 9200
<erudeye> like kde :D
<benplaut> crow: other Desktop Environments?
<crow> ben: like fluxbox
<shad0w> anyone know how to fix 3d accelleration ;o
<seth_k> shad0w: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<shad0w> thanks
<benplaut> crow: yup... just install using apt-get or synaptic, and then select session when you log in
<benplaut> i use flux for games: )
<mmc_> boxingfiend... well... not sure what to do now... i tried to run jazip from the command line and  it says can't read config file... permissions wrong maybe?
<crow> ben: i love flux, its simple yet powerfull
<[2] BoxingFiend> 1 sec let me install it and read the man page
<mmc_> boxingfiend thx
<benplaut> crow: too simple, IMO, but... to each his/her own :)
<[2] BoxingFiend> mmc: sudo jazipconfig
<crow> just installed ubuntu today, used several other distros but liking ubuntu so far
<crow> ben: most other GUIs use too many system resources IMHO
<SysFail> has anybody gotten mp3 to audio cd burning to work????
<[2] BoxingFiend> crow: flux rocks on system resources
<digitalfox> flux is beautiful
<emX> *box are cool WMs, but i'm most pleased with ion
<digitalfox> ion?
<digitalfox> is ion low resource?
<emX> !info ion
<nalioth> crow: i'm not sure if the fluxbox packager included a .desktop file
<crow> havent heard of that one
<digitalfox> nalioth, why would it? O.o
<mmc_> boxingfiend... "no zip devices detected by system"  am i mising a driver for scsi or someting?
<emX> ion's really low resource usage
<mmc_> *something
<emX> tiled window manager -- no overlapping windows.
<nalioth> crow: if you dont see it in "sessions", you'll need to open a /usr/share/xsessions/ *.desktop file READONLY and use it as a template for the flux .desktop
<digitalfox> you need to reboot gdm
<thoreauputic> nalioth: there's a more serious issue with the hoary fluxbox which is only solved by compiling with --disable-xmb  (slow starts)
<benplaut> crow: the minimum [on features]  i can handle is XFCE, but i abandoned it because the "start" button doesn't go all the way to the bottom-left corner :P
<IcemanV9> emX: sounds like you needs a LARGE lcd to see all windows :P
<digitalfox> to see the changes take effect
<digitalfox> IcemanV9, that's what I was thinking :p
<[2] BoxingFiend> mmc_: i am assuming your parallel is detected under /dev/sda.. if so then add to /etc/fstab; /dev/sda /zip auto auto 0 0, where /zip is the local directory you want to mount to
<crow> i havent installed it yet, was going to ask to see if it works, before i tried installed
<digitalfox> I wonder how much memory that saves
<emX> IcemanV9: :-)
<mmc_> boxingfiend... thx.. i'll be back
<Wckdkl0wn> npdsply could not create direct show player    i get this error in firefox.. what do i have to isntall to fix it?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i dont use flux, but i have seen several users in here with less-used DMs, not have an entry in the sessions menu for their new DM
<emX> digitalfox: funs about as low as straight X
<emX> *runs
<crow> benplaut: yeah, i dont require eyecandy though, as long as the system works for me...
<thoreauputic> nalioth: correct - enlightenment is an example I think
<emX> IcemanV9: use it on my laptop, with 15" screen at 1024...works fine.
<digitalfox> I've never run straight X, only twm
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i dont remember how many, but i've done it on my system for more than one
<IcemanV9> emX: 15" @ 1024?? you're kidding, right?? not 1600 or 1400?
<Wckdkl0wn> anyone know?
<benplaut> crow: i'm stuck with the GUI config tools of Gnome :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yes, i've done the same
<emX> IcemanV9: blame the i810 drivers (or IBM); that's all it can do.
<Wckdkl0wn> npdsply could not create direct show player    i get this error in firefox.. what do i have to isntall to fix it?
<IcemanV9> emX: aw, shucks! too bad, i am using 1400 w/ 15"
<erudeye> /dev/hda5       /mnt/data       ntfs    ro,users,umask  0       0 <<< this is on my fstab
<thoreauputic> nalioth: flux does include fluxbox.desktop in the ubuntu package though
<emX> IcemanV9: that'd be nice...
<digitalfox> uh, the i810 drivers work fine at higher than 1024x768
<erudeye> but i still can't read it
<digitalfox> pretty sure...
<[2] BoxingFiend> change users to user
<emX> digitalfox: not with my specific chip
<erudeye> ok
<nalioth> thoreauputic: tx 4 the info
<emX> digitalfox: i spent a weekend fiddling with it...
<thoreauputic> nalioth: the trouble with the ubuntu fluxbox is it floods the font server or something - which slows the startup alarmingly (like 30 seconds or more)
<dbernar1> oh thats why...
<nalioth> thoreauputic: will have to keep that in mind, will it be addressed in 5.10?
<dbernar1> I guess not alarmingly for me...
<erudeye> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "data". <<<< :(
<thoreauputic> the issue is fixed by compiling flux with --disable-xmb
<dbernar1> or alarmingly enough, to point to the reason.
<erudeye> i didn't got the ide
<erudeye> a
<[2] BoxingFiend> make sure you sudo umount /mnt/data, then mount again
<erudeye> hmm
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I emailed the maintainer, but got no reply
<ecliptik> my wireless card is crashing out randomly, it works fine when I'm in the room with the router but when I move away from it some the activity light goes solid and my networking is dead, any ideas on what's going on with it?
<Wckdkl0wn> npdsply could not create direct show player    i get this error in firefox.. what do i have to isntall to fix it?
<ecliptik> it's a netgear wg511 v1 pcmcia card using prism2 drivers
<erudeye> :((
<erudeye> it can't
<thoreauputic> erudeye: did you edit fstab?
<erudeye> /dev/hda5       /mnt/data       ntfs    ro,users,umask  0       0 <<< this is on my fstab
<thoreauputic> erudeye: wrong
<erudeye> should i restart?
<erudeye> what wrong?
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda5       /mnt/data       ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022  0 0
<keikoz> what's the umask for, if you dont put a value ?
<erudeye> ok let me try
<holycow> anyone here run cinelerra by chance?
<[2] BoxingFiend> i think it's user not users for the options flag, let me check the man page
<thoreauputic> erudeye: if you fix it you will be able to mount with "mount /mnt/data" as a user
<keikoz> yes it is user
<erudeye> hmm
<erudeye> k
<thoreauputic> [2] BoxingFiend: they do different things
<keikoz> but i dont see what putting it for
<keikoz> put umask=0222 that's enough
<Wckdkl0wn> npdsply could not create direct show player    i get this error in firefox.. what do i have to isntall to fix it?
<thoreauputic> users allows any user to umount
<thoreauputic> user only the one who mounted it
<keikoz> and the ro is not useful; you can't anyway write on it
<yahalom> anyone using the StarterBar desklet?
<thoreauputic> keikoz: it does no harm :)
<keikoz> no that's sure
<thoreauputic> keikoz: let's just get it working for him, OK?
<keikoz> i just like making it simple, when it is possible
<mmc_> boxingfiend... back... no go yet... /dev/sda not appearing
<keikoz> rhaaaa he was asking, i explained him
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, the gnome-system-tools version from breezy doesn't appear to work properly with sudo. It asks for my root password when i start time-admin, network-admin, shares-admin etc. and refuses to accept the password of my current user. if i remove the breey version and re-install the hoary version it uses gksdo i believe
<imaek> How do I tell what is using alsa? It is lsof something
<[2] BoxingFiend> mmc: cat /proc/scsi/scsi and see which drive is detected
<thoreauputic> keikoz: well, we've been helping him, and there's no point in prolonging the agony with unecessary corrections :)
<SysFail> has anybody gotten mp3 to audio cd burning to work????
<yahalom> anyone?
<dabaR> where is w32codecs? ubotu does not kno...
<La_PaRCa> can i just add a resolution to my xorg.conf if its not there?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, even after using sudo with another application, it continued to ask me for my root password when i should have 15 minutes of access.
<[2] BoxingFiend> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> dabaR: ^^^
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, there is another a fix, make certain you get the latest one
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, are you seeing this issue in breezy>
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes, but it has been fixed
<mmc_> boxingfiend "AttachedDevices: "
<mmc_> boxingfiend.. nothing showing
<dabaR> La_PaRCa: ya, you prolly could. or use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, it must have been fixed very recently because i just downloaded the source package off packages.ubuntu.com
<La_PaRCa> dabaR, its not for me, its for a newbie, so I need to do it the easy way for me
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, run breezy or run hoary, mixing is total crack
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, does ubuntu have something like qa.debian.org that is more up to date?
<mmc_> i feel like i must be missing scsi support in the kernel??? ya think?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, what does qa.debian.org?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i just wanted to see if gnome-system-tools had boot-admin
<[2] BoxingFiend> mmc: it's there, forgot the module name for insmod
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it does, trust me
<jasoncohen> i don't need the instability of breezy for that
<thoreauputic> erudeye: please keep your questions in channel and ask before /msg ing or dcc chatting
<dabaR> thoreauputic, [2] BoxingFiend: in fact, it is not there any more.
<dabaR> Is it in backports, or marillat, what was it?
<keikoz> thoreauputic
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, package tracking system with up to date info + changelog info + bug info - see http://packages.qa.debian.org/common/index.html
<thoreauputic> dabaR: it's in backports I think
<keikoz> that's a bill gates -style opinion :p
<erudeye> :D
<erudeye> ok
<dabaR> i should just go see.
<erudeye> but i'm confuse
<thoreauputic> keikoz: chill
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, that is nifty. I believe launchpad will have something similar
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, debian has a much better infrastructure for handling bugs (reportbug provides useful info that isn't available through bugzilla)
<thoreauputic> keikoz: thanks for the gratuitous insult
<keikoz> rhoooo
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/gepolabo/
<keikoz> was joking xD
<mmc_> <scrathing head>
<thoreauputic> keikoz: since you feel like hijacking the process, feel free to help erudeye and I'll disappear happily
<dabaR> bah, I really did not have them installed.
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, that's for stock quotes, isn't it?
<keikoz> no, i go to sleep
<dabaR> I am not using my ubuntu, it seems.
<[2] BoxingFiend> is scsi support, scsi disk support, and iomega parallel port zip drive scsi support compile by the default kernel?
<dabaR> ok, I go to something else.
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, qa.debian.org is updated live i believe. packages.debian.org/packages.ubuntu.com get updated once a day at most or less
<iceman> Anyone using 64 bit ubuntu ...
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, qa.debian.org is done based on source packages. it's more a tool for develoeprs
<jasoncohen> *developers
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, launchpad is also sources packages
<Burgundavia> it is very much a tool for developers
<erudeye> OK i got it, thanx guys
<Orborde> Where does Ubuntu store its default interface info for eth0? I can't make eth0 remember the static IP address I assigned it past a reboot.
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, btw, do you have firefox 1.0.5 in breezy? it went into sid on 7/16
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, not currently
<keikoz> thoreauputic i'm sorry, didnt want to hurt you
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, Ubuntu just passed the Upstream Version Freeze
<keikoz> and i dont search pbls ... ^^
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, ...already?
<jsgotangco> it did
<iceman> I'm looking at a upgrade ... to 64 bit AMD based System ... need advice ..
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<ColonelKernel> still getting very slow dns resolution
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, so breezy may actually be decently stable in a few weeks?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, notice any similarities? --> http://live.gnome.org/ReleasePlanning/TwoPointEleven
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, might
<Burgundavia> gnome 2.12 is still coming
<Burgundavia> and the X stuff isn't finished yet
<holycow> by the way, if anyone is interested, the cinelerra rpms from http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3 convert fine with alien and install cleanly it seems
<holycow> neat
<bluefoxicy> oh my GOD
<bluefoxicy> http://opensource.com/
<bluefoxicy> evil.
<jsgotangco> JaneW, hi
<highvoltage> JaneW: I second that :)
<Orborde> Where does Ubuntu store its default interface info for eth0? I can't make eth0 remember the static IP address I assigned it past a reboot. Help, please?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, well, the ubuntu release schedule will have to be flagrantly ignored to get 2.12 in
<holycow> bluefoxicy, they write quite a lot of open source and support quite a bit of open source development
<holycow> i
<holycow> i'm happy they are making money frankly
<Orborde> I'm assigning it with "ifconfig -a eth0 27.0.0.2", and it works until I reboot.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, most of the features are already there
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, for gnome 2.12
<highvoltage> bluefoxicy: that is evil.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, and that is one thing that does ignore the feature freeze, due to how closely Ubuntu works with gnome
<jasoncohen> so, after august 11th, there will be no more updates for most everything else?
<jasoncohen> since that's the featurefreeze date
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, only stablization stuff
<mjkelly93> anybody know what command or program is used to configure the "ati" module for ati cards?    Im looking for a program similar to fglrxconfig, except for the ati module?
<jasoncohen> i still don't understand ubuntu's policy on firefox. i get the theoretical argument for not having packages change versions due to potential library changes and thus breakage in other apps, but that need not happen with firefox AND more importantly the ubuntu security team doesn't seem to be able to keep up with firefox updates- especially on warty
<JaneW> morning :)
<Madpilot> does "Upstream Freeze" for Breezy mean that the latest version of Screem (among others) won't be in Breezy?
<jasoncohen> it took quite a while to get al of 1.0.4's fixes backported (over 2 weeks) and there's been nothing for warty and it's been nearly 2 months!
<QaDeS> anyone can help me setting up my wpa encrypted wlan?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, how do you feel about ubuntu's policy on upgrading packages- in particular firefox
<[2] BoxingFiend> Ordorde: /etc/network/interfaces for default values
<Andrewcool> Hello
<Andrewcool> anybody there?
<jasoncohen> QaDeS, you'll want to use wpasupplicant. i can show you my config file. I use WPA-PSK. there are also examples installed.
<Madpilot> Andrewcool: only 405 of us... :)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, same as debians
<QaDeS> ok :)
<Andrewcool> :D well umm 403 can be asleep :D
<jordan> hi
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, true- but debian doesn't cater to desktop users
<jordan> hi
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, they also don't care as much about ease of use
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, as long as the security fixes get in, I am fine
<Andrewcool> Well umm i have a question about Ubuntu
<jordan> HI
<Andrewcool> Hello..
<Burgundavia> Andrewcool, don't ask to ask, just ask
<Andrewcool> Will can Ubuntu do duel like xp and Ubuntu
<jordan> :)
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, well, they don't in a timely fashion. 2 weeks is a long time for hoary and it's been 2 months and there's no updates for warty. hoary's mozilla never was patched
<jordan> bye
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is probably http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38398 or ask me about <grub>
<Madpilot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, and the breakage of mozilla's extension site was unfortunate- and not mozilla's fault
<Andrewcool> ok thanks
<Madpilot> Andrewcool: you should look at the 'grub' link that was just posted
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes it was actually, if you read the bug
<jasoncohen> they make a valid argument that by distributing firefox in the way that debian, ubuntu and other distros distribute it, you're not getting an official mozilla package and when things break they get the complaints- like the inability to use extensions. in order for them to have safely allowed ubuntu users, they would have had to look at the full version tag of firefox- and do the same for all distros
<jasoncohen> and at the time they merely wanted to block access to old firefox versions which was more important than catering to all the distros
<SysFail> would be nice if konqueror worked without crashing...wouldnt need firefox :)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, the reason mozilla had to break u.m.o is because they cannot tell if a version is patched except through the vendorstring
<jasoncohen> for me the issue is that it's unacceptable that mozilla-browser still hiasn't been patched and that warty's firefox and mozilla haven't been patched
<QaDeS> jasoncohen, i instaled wpasupplicant now
<andrewcool_away> Is there a easyier way to do duel install.. :D
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i thought they could
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, nope
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, so, are they doing anything to change that?
<Madpilot> duel install? is that where the two OSes fight with each other?
<andrewcool> umm *confushed*
<hondje> they take 10 inodes and fire
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, since firefox is perhaps the #1 used app in ubuntu and mozilla-browser is in main, ubuntu should either have timely security updates or it should release the newest version available
<Madpilot> it's spelled "dual", andrewcool... and those URLs are the standard resources
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, security patching is not easy
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, it's not as big as an issue on debian because if you are running etch, you can easily install the latest version from sid and sarge users tend not to be desktop users- at least that i have seen
<Burgundavia> they always need more people to help
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i know it isn't. that's why i don't think this particular app should be patched
<Wckdkl0wn> npdsply error occurs in firefox how would i fix it... i did google for it but keeps coming up as a problem for windows
<Madpilot> gah... someone pls remind me what I enter to figure out my kernal version?
<Gatton> uname -a
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, I happen to agree with you, but convince the powers that be
<jasoncohen> heh, that will be hard
<Madpilot> Gatton: thnx...
<holycow> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/packages.html#apt-x86  <-- cinelerra via apt
<holycow> neato
<Gatton> Madpilot np. Finally an easy question I can answer ;)
<Madpilot> Gatton: start small and work up! ;)
<iceman> Anyone using 64 bit ...
<swarm> iceman: me
<iceman> swarm what processor
<Wckdkl0wn> anyone?
<swarm> iceman: mobile amd64
<iceman> swarm what speed ..
<swarm> iceman: fast
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, remember when you were telling me that the documentation has to be easy to use for grandmothers? Well, a newbie expects to have the latest version of firefox. they don't understand the concept of backporting security fixes. When things break, regardless of who's fault it is, the users pay. Debian users wont' mind changing a string in about:config but many new Ubuntu users would mind. It's just easier and more secur
<jasoncohen> e for the users to have timely and official updated firefox packages
<swarm> iceman: which is your problem?
<jasoncohen> i'm glad you agree though. i just don't understand why the ubuntu developers are so opposed to the position that seems to have a lot of support
<iceman> swarm: i'm looking to move from a p4 2.8 to a AMD 64 3000... want to know whats out htere for 64 bit ..
<bojangles> man that is hard to believe that India is pirating windows at 80%...I always thought they were the most honest people and that they would each pay $20,000 for a basic version of MS enterprise
<swarm> iceman: there is good support but not perfect. Depends on what you need. Ubuntu works fine for what I need. Of course wine still doesn't work. Check even debian-amd64.
<robotgeek> bojangles: lol
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i personally just installed the official firefox build. Unfortunately that solution isn't as nice for upgrades, is more difficult for new users, and requires manual linking to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<iceman> What software is out supporting 64 bit ..
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<andrewcool>  i have a amd 64 anthlon but do i get the intel or amd64 install cd
<Burgundavia> iceman, almost everything in the ubuntu repos can run on amd64
<HrdwrBoB> andrewcool: you can get either
<Dr_Willis> andrewcool,  if you want the 64bit disrto get the amd64
<andrewcool> which one is better :D...
<Dr_Willis> however going '64 bit' can have some annoying issues.
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, doesn't everything in main have to be supported on all 3 archs?
<Dr_Willis> so i stick to the 32 bit for the time being.
<iceman> What issues...
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<bojangles> robotgeek, what is so funny...the prices escalate far beyond that per person for a basic enterprise system plus a few enhancements
<swarm> andrewcool: if you want most stable thing use intel install. if you want most performance but a few things not working use amd64 install as I'm doing.
<robotgeek> bojangles: how did u arrive at the 80% figure?
<andrewcool> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> flash,  some other web things..   cedega/wine quirks..
<bojangles> robotgeek, that is what this dude said earlier in here.
<robotgeek> bojangles: sorry, just came in :). I think the figure would be much higher, though
<jasoncohen> swarm, there are packages missing from amd64 like mplayer
<iceman> I know my p4 lacks hyperthreading... so i gain hyper transport in the move ...
<bojangles> robotgeek, well i can't understand why they don't each pay the $20,000 to get started and be honest.
<swarm> jasoncohen:  yes indeed
<jasoncohen> swarm, anything in main will be on amd64 but bets are off for univese and multiverse. most apps are built for amd64 but not all. it depends on what *you* need
<robotgeek> bojangles: i think it's difficult if that represents your life savings!
<swarm> jasoncohen:  that's what I have tried to say. even debian amd64 misses some hundred packages over almost 6000.
<Wckdkl0wn> npdsply error occurs in firefox how would i fix it... i did google for it but keeps coming up as a problem for windows
<jasoncohen> swarm, it can't be 6,000. i thought they had 98-99% of packages
<kidaa> it's a long shot but does anybody here have any experience using ubuntu in a medical practice at either user or support?
<bojangles> robotgeek, that is no excuse...they know that MS is on the side of "intellectual robbery....i mean property"
<iceman> and the move will cost me less that 200.oo for the motherboard, processor, and case ...
<swarm> jasoncohen: no, I mean 98% of about 6000.
<jasoncohen> well, debian doesn't even have an OO version for amd64. hoary just has a 32 bit version for amd64 because it won't compile clean for a 64 bit processor
<jasoncohen> swarm, you mean 16,000
<jasoncohen> debian sarge has approximately 15,250 packages
<jasoncohen> sid has in the mid 16,000s
<iceman> Need to find informatin on the IBM AS/400 Servers ... know where there is one i might get cheap ..
<bojangles> jasoncohen, yes sarge has quite a bit...but not everything works
<swarm> jasoncohen: perhaps I have missed first number :D
<andrewcool> ok when i install this..well it detect xp and partion the harddrive?
<cafuego> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<jasoncohen> bojangles, the debian maintainers are damn good. everything in "main" on sarge should work as it's been thouroughly tested, and remember- main on debian probably includes 13-14,000 packages. it encompasses all free software, unlike ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I find it much safer to install linux onto its own Hard drive.
<[2] BoxingFiend> kidaa: hard question to answer, linux is so versatile, from a firewall, LAMP, desktop replacement... I personally don't know of linux distro in the medical field, but my wife uses linux on her laptop and she's in the medical field
<bojangles> jasoncohen, well most of the stuff works...but there is a lot more than just main
<supernix> Uptime: 4 days, 10 hours and 7 minutes
<cafuego> Debian Distro Stats on sarge... 15660 packages, 1468 maintainers, 28183 MB installed size
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, that is fud. Ubuntu has everything in Debian and more
<jasoncohen> bojangles, no- you don't understand
<Centaur5> So if a program won't work on the amd64 the package manager won't list it?
<jasoncohen> bojangles, main on debian is NOT LIKE MAIN ON UBUNTU
<cafuego> And those are the ACTUAL number, as opposed to made-up ones.
<jasoncohen> main on ubuntu contains 2 or 3,000 packages
<Amaranth> cafuego: Most of ubuntu's 'maintainers' showing up there are actuall debian folks
<jasoncohen> main on debian includes 90-95% of packages
<glick> damnit where are the decent games?
<robotgeek> so, now we have FUD in debian vs ubuntu!
<jasoncohen> so 14,000+
<robotgeek> glick: tuxracer!
<glick> arnt there any decent and fun games for linux i can get into?
<bojangles> jasoncohen, well i see thousands of packages at the sunsite repository and there is a lot more than just main
<cafuego> Amaranth: yes, but they're still package maintainers ;-)
<iceman> glick america's army for linux ...
<glick> robotgeek, tuxracer is fun for about 2 mintures
<jasoncohen> bojangles, you can't blame debian for broken UNOFFICIAL packages
<Amaranth> !dstats breezy
<glick> iceman, i dont have a fantastic video card
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 16845 packages, 1567 maintainers, 31667 MB installed size, 10018 MB compressed size.
<Madpilot> glick: Scorched3d. it's in the repos
<holycow> glick, heh
<robotgeek> glick: :), chess, blackjack!
<Amaranth> yay, lots bigger
<bojangles> jasoncohen, well what is the official apt sources.
<iceman> glick what video ... you got
<Dr_Willis> glick,  hundreds of them  :P   - but I tend to like Emulators/Old-Skool
<glick> laptop nvidia4
<bojangles> jasoncohen, because i had to look around and find several universities and also sunsite
<glick> MX
<iceman> nvidia.. what memory
<Burgundavia> glick, look for something called glest
<glick> 32megs
<ian_> glick: get snes9x
<glick> glest?
<Amaranth> geforce4MX was always 32MB, iirc
<glick> ian_, heh i have tha
<glick> tat
<glick> that
<iceman> glick dang 64 bit and you could play aao
<ian_> glick: what kind of games do you want?
<glick> whats aao?
<iceman> try wolfenstein enemy terratory ...
<glick> ian_, like a game i can get into
<jasoncohen> bojangles, check out packages.debian.org. nearly everything is in main. contrib and non-free only have packages that can't be included in main for licensing reasons. everything in main gets full security support and is thoroughly tested. they're not handpicked packages like in ubuntu main. it includes everything- which is why debian takes forever to release. they are testing 10s of thousands of packages on 11 architectures and
<jasoncohen> have very high stability standards
<glick> i like management sims
<Centaur5> what's the coolest game you could put on an ati 9700 128 meg video card?
<glick> trade sims
<iceman> glick america's army online ... aao
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick: freeciv
<glick> iceman, ah
<glick> [2] BoxingFiend, freeciv would be fine except....i have played sid miers civ so i cant possibly go back to anything less
<[2] BoxingFiend> centaur5: neverwinter runs smooth on that
<iceman> check on enemy terratory ... might be playable ... and it full install and free ..
<jasoncohen> bojangles, packages.debian.org lists all packages in debian- search sarge
<cafuego> Centaur5: Transport Tycoon Deluxe. Mind you, that would also run fine on a 256MB vga card
<jasoncohen> all official packages that is
<cafuego> 256Kb even
<[2] BoxingFiend> centaur5: doom3 runs well on 128 megs
<Centaur5> doom3 runs on linux?
<Dr_Willis> if you can see in the dark... doom3 is fun. :P
<glick> what linux games do you play?
<robotgeek> i have a old machine, so i'm better off playing chess/blackjack
<jasoncohen> Centaur5, a ati 9700 pro is a damn good card...the drivers on the other hand aren't so good but you should be able to play most any game.
<[2] BoxingFiend> there is a wine config for it somewhere
<Madpilot> gnomeMines.
<phaedrus_> wuts a good place for mp3 torrents?
<QaDeS> jasoncohen, i creates a config via wpa_passprase, but starting wpy_supplicant yields "ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported"
<Centaur5> jasoncohen: Well that is the video card my laptop has, so it's actually a 9700 mobile if that makes a difference
<Burgundavia> phaedrus_, not in #ubuntu
<phaedrus_> : 00
<robotgeek> phaedrus_: not here!
<phaedrus_> : )
<jasoncohen> Centaur5, sure does
<cafuego> jasoncohen: All those packages are also in ubuntu, they're just not in main becasue 1) Downloadign a 2MB package list takes forever on dialup and 2) Most of those packages are not used. (See popularity-contest).
<jasoncohen> ati 9700 pro was top of the line when it came out. it was a very good card
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<phaedrus_> im not on my ubuntu box right now..i have this channel programmed for startup
<phaedrus_> lol
<Amaranth> hi
<jasoncohen> cafuego, i know the reasoning behind ubuntu's main
<robotgeek> hi
<Centaur5> So I assume that most of these games you guys are talking about requires wine?
<Amaranth> phaedrus_: Please don't discuss illegal activities in this channel.
<phaedrus_> no prob
* Amaranth goes back to harry potter
<Amaranth> :D
<[2] BoxingFiend> neverwinter and aa is about the only 2 linux ported games i know
<jasoncohen> cafuego, but you missed a few important reasons- a) ubuntu has 50 or so developers whereas debian has about 1400 maintainers, b) canonnical provides support and can't support 15,000 packages
* cafuego mocks Amaranth 
<phaedrus_> i just downoad backups because my cd ripping doesnt werk...
<phaedrus_> peace
<Swedish_Chef> does ubuntu have the option of installing a barebones system, a la a new install of debian?
<jasoncohen> and not all of those packages are so uncommon. main doesn't even have midnight commander/mcedit
<Burgundavia> Swedish_Chef, install the server option
<glick> why is the army releasing first person shooter games?
<phaedrus_> well...try server install at install boot
<Burgundavia> glick, marketing
<Amaranth> Swedish_Chef: Yep, boot the installer with the 'server' option.
<crow> does ubuntu have a fluxbux package?
<Burgundavia> crow, yes
<robotgeek> crow: fluxbox
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick:  recruitment campaign
<Madpilot> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<jasoncohen> you also need universe for many important apps for a server - spamassassin, many php4 modules, openvpn etc.
<glick> so you can be like wow! i wanna get my head blown off in real life just like i did in the game!
<phaedrus_> army has had first person shooter games for years...trained on them when i was in the marine corp
<crow> apt-get install fluxbox says package not found
<robotgeek> whoa..ubotu is nice!
<Amaranth> phaedrus_: Sure, but now they use 3rd party games. :)
<robotgeek> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<[2] BoxingFiend> crow: you need to add universe to /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> jasoncohen: To be honest, people who need a stable production server won't be running ubuntu on it.
<phaedrus_> : )
<Swedish_Chef> does the server option install anything on top of the base distro?
<crow> thanks
<jasoncohen> cafuego, ubuntu is a highly polished desktop system but it's lacking on the server side since many server apps don't get security updates (they're in universe)
<Amaranth> like America's Army
<Madpilot> robotgeek: ubotu is a real robot geek... ;)
<jasoncohen> cafuego, heh...a lot of people run servers on fc3
<robotgeek> Madpilot: they took our joooob :)
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: They're nuts. :P
<jasoncohen> Swedish_Chef, it just installs ubuntu-base which is very slim indeed
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, wikipedia runs nearly all their servers on fc3
<kidaa> i please get the command to list all partitions / harddrives detected by ubuntu (again)
<cafuego> jasoncohen: Yes, but they also paid for a RCSE.
<jasoncohen> kidaa, fdisk -l
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Yeah, and they use gcj and mono too, they _are_ nuts.
<cafuego> jasoncohen: SO i think we can discount their opinion outright.
<Madpilot> gcj?
<jasoncohen> heh, i would use debian
<cafuego> !info gcj
<ubotu> gcj: (The GNU Java compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:3.3.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<cafuego> jasoncohen: Indeed.
<graue> hey, I have a partly used CD-RW disc that I want to add more stuff to, how do I do that in Ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> though i  get kernel page faults in 2.6.8
<Swedish_Chef> why would anyone want to run a real server on fedora? the 6 month release cycle and lack of support, plus the fact that you're supposed to do a clean install makes servers a nightmare...
<robotgeek> people like me have to use gcj (ppc)
<jasoncohen> could be related to my ivtv card (mythtv system)
<cafuego> robotgeek: There's an IBM jdk.
<Amaranth> robotgeek: Sure, but you're not running a site like wikipedia. :)
* cafuego runs his own kernels on sarge
<robotgeek> robotgeek: i know, but firefox keeps crashing
<Amaranth> They switch back and forth between using Java Lucene and Lucene-Sharp for searches, appearently.
<cat> try reporting a bug, or see what's making firefox to crash
<robotgeek> no java for me, me happy without it!
<jasoncohen> cafuego, i tried 2.6.11 from etch but it wouldn't compile ivtv. that driver is so finicky...you need the right firmware/driver/kernel combo to get it to compile, heh
<robotgeek> cat: yeah...will do
<jasoncohen> robotgeek, talking to yourself now?
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: i am not real, am i?
<cafuego> robotgeek: You won't be using java in firefox if you're not on i386.
* robotgeek is a fake bot!
<Velcan> anyone around that can tell me how to save the output of zenity to a var?
<cafuego> robotgeek: botsnack
<robotgeek> cafuego: and why is that??
<cat> Velcan: man bash
<jasoncohen> cafuego, anyways, ubuntu mentioned something about a corporate/server release with a 12-24 month release cycle
<jasoncohen> "Ubuntu will make a new release every six months. In addition, we may make an Enterprise Release every 12 to 24 months, which will receive additional testing."
<cafuego> robotgeek: Coz java on non-i386 Linux is crap at the best of times.
<Velcan> oh didnt think i would find it in there. thanks
<jasoncohen> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases/document_view
<jasoncohen> does ubuntu have the resources to maintain a desktop distro + a server distro?
<cafuego> jasoncohen: Yes. I expect that will have a limited set of packages and optional payware support.
<cat> jasoncohen: www.ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> cafuego: true, it was all right on OS X, linux, esp ppc has been nothing short of a nightmare!
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<jasoncohen> cat, huh? i obviously know ubuntu's site. i just pasted a link
<cafuego> robotgeek: it's fine once you decide flash and java are both crufty distractions.
<jasoncohen> cafuego, a limited set of packages? the problem currently is that the set of packges in main is TOO limited for a server
<robotgeek> cafuego: :), it works well for me! not having java and flash!
<cafuego> jasoncohen: Nobody said they would be using the *same* main (or not include universe/multiverse by default)
<ugo> huh? i have an amd64....java64 works quite well thank you
<ugo> how do you mean?
<cafuego> ugo: In mozilla? As plugin?
<jasoncohen> cafuego, "Yes. I expect that will have a limited set of packages and optional payware support.
<robotgeek> damn firefox crashed again (no script extension)
<jasoncohen> isn't that the same as ubuntu now?
<cafuego> jasoncohen: "I expect" - note I am guessing.
<ugo> cafeugo: oh that...i never set it up....are there issues?
<cafuego> ugo: Yeah, there is no plugin. Hence my remark.
* robotgeek waits for ubuntu to release ffox update
<jasoncohen> main is limited to the packages ubuntu wants to support. universe is just taken from debian
<Velcan> cat:  looking at man bash - do you know how? I'm wondering if im on the right track by thinking maybe i need to turn my zenity command into a function?
<cafuego> jasoncohen: support != enterprise support
* Nsaneice just made a FFox 1.0.5 .deb
<jasoncohen> robotgeek, it seems to take a while- took over 2 weeks last time. i just installed the official mozilla build
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, have you seen the announcment of the ubuntu foundation?'
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, the 10M donation to create a new foundation.
<jasoncohen> i heard about it- don't know the details
<steve_> what is a multiverse
<cafuego> steve_: a possibly infinite collection of universes
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: i am on ppc, so mozilla build doesn't work
<steve_> cafuego, im scared....
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: i dunno if they have a ppc veersion
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, 6.04 will be an enterprise release. 5 years of support on the server, 3 on the desktop
* cafuego twangs a superstring at steve_ 
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, very nice
<Rattboi> poop
<steve_> :|
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, do you have a URL on that info?
<crow> !info aterm
<ubotu> aterm: (Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
* cafuego goes to reboot (again)
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, and what's the release cycle going to be like?
<ugo> cafeugo: that'll hurt
<steve_> !info pr0n
<ugo> !info
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, the current 6 month cycle will continue in parallel
<jasoncohen> are there plans to expand main to include more server stuff for the 6 month releases?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, support for 5 years == no new release for 5 years
<Gatton> cuz you can never have too many terms
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, you sure? RHEL has support for 5 or 7 years but releases every 18 months
<ugo> one thing i'm curious about is the naming structure for ubuntu
<graue> am I in the wrong channel? is there a support channel somewhere I should use?
<graue> I'd really just like to know how to use CD-RW discs...
<ugo> so we've got warty warthog...hairy hedgehog...
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, "Ubuntu will make a new release every six months. In addition, we may make an Enterprise Release every 12 to 24 months, which will receive additional testing."
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes, fairly certain
<jasoncohen> not 5 years
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, ok
<eyequeue> hoary hedehog
<bojangles> well i don't know who the was but he said India was #3 on the list and was not paying $20,000 for each copy of windows
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases/document_view
<bojangles> crimsun was there in the channel...maybe he remembers
<ugo> is there any chance they'll run out of matching word animal pairs?
<eyequeue> breezy badger
<ugo> lets see zany zebra
<Nsaneice> zany zebra
<Nsaneice> hey
<Nsaneice> I need to enable timestamps
<ugo> Nsaneice i am a mind reader...
<glick> what are games that you can play over and over again and that last a while?
<eyequeue> Nsaneice:  in?
<Nsaneice> Well your good, sometimes I can't read my own mind...
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick: neverwinter
<jasoncohen> anyone know if gnomebaker is going to go into main? the latest release has fewer dependencies from universe and it can create audio & data CDs as well as DVDs. serpentine only does audio
<glick> [2] BoxingFiend, free games
<Nsaneice> XChat
<ugo> Nsaneice yeah i was wondering why there was a brick wall somewhere
<graue> jasoncohen, do I need that in order to rewrite to CD-RW discs?
<Nsaneice> Just to see how far apart ugo and my post was
<eyequeue> Nsaneice:  settings > preferences > interface > text...
<eyequeue> 4 seconds, here
<ugo> hmm....an animal that starts with q
<jasoncohen> graue, i dont' believe so. nautilus probably supports CD-RWs
<bojangles> that is hard to believe that India is pirating at 80%
<glick> whats with that game thats on the open cid
<glick> the open cd
<Nsaneice> Thanks eyequeue
<graue> jasoncohen, how would I add to one that already has stuff on it?
<jasoncohen> but i think gnomebaker is important to have as nautilus isn't a full fledged cd burning app
<eyequeue> np
<glick> whats it called the battle for wesnoth
<QaDeS_> re
<graue> I see
<bojangles> and that they rank #3 on the list...instead of each person paying $20,000 for a legal copy of windows
<glick> how is that
<jasoncohen> graue, i've never done it- sorry
<graue> ok, thanks, I'll try gnomebaker
<nagual> where is the documentation for /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Madpilot> glick: wesnoth is in the U repos. it's good
<robotgeek> bojangles: i am from india. I am now studying in the US, but I did not know anyone who has a legal copy of windows
<ugo> bojangles well im really happy you dont fix the prices of m$ windows
* Madpilot knows maybe two ppl with legal copies of Windows... and I'm in Canada...
<bojangles> robotgeek, you mean nobody wants to pay MS $20,000 for a legal copy of windows
<jasoncohen> robotgeek, no one purchased a PC with windows on it?
* hondje has a legal copy
<hondje> as jasoncohen described...never used it though
<hyphenated> bojangles: was the source of that stat just about india, or did it include other countries?
* cafuego has various legal copies of windows.
<jasoncohen> basically everyone who buys a PC has purchased a legal copy of windows
<bojangles> ugo, i don't fix the prices...MS reports the prices on their website
<robotgeek> bojangles: well, lemme see...no!
<ugo> 20k?
<jasoncohen> i have a legal copy of windows but i didn't pay for it. it was given to me
<QaDeS_> jasoncohen, may i past you the output in a query?
<bojangles> ugo, yes and that is just for the basics.
<Madpilot> jasoncohen: unless - like most of the ppl I know - you buy parts & roll your own comp...
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here know how to get voodoo 3 to run X
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: well, ther's a difference in the way it works
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  i recommend asking for it "bare" (all reputable shops around here do that)
<ugo> i got mine on discount...$10
<hondje> I don't thinkI know anyone with a pirated copy of windows
<bojangles> ugo, just for 5 user licenses it starts at $4000
<glick> how is bzflag?
<GhostFreeman> all my attempts to do so excluding vesa don't work
<jasoncohen> Madpilot, that's what i've done as well- but most pc users don't
<bojangles> ugo, and for MSSQL it escates beyond calculation
<bojangles> escalates
<eyequeue> glick:  i've heard it's violent, something to do with tanks i think
<jasoncohen> eyequeue, i build my own boxes. i was just saying most people don't and therefore paid for windows
<Madpilot> glick: bzflag is fast, goofy and oddly addictive...
<jasoncohen> QaDeS, the output of what?
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  gotcha
<cafuego> Do you ever get those support emails that make you go "I'm not doing your homework for you" ?
<ugo> yeah i did pricing for a company once....
<hyphenated> glick: it looks about as cool as 3D games from the late 80's
<QaDeS_> jasoncohen, of my wpa_supplicant
<ugo> bojangles funny how i forgot bout it....
<QaDeS_> it's getting further, but it won't connect
<glick> hyphenated, is that good or bad
<hondje> bzflag is awesome
<QaDeS_> No suitable AP found
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: the big guns like HP/Compaq come with legal version. but the build ur own is much cheaper
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: and those people generally prefer not to buy their windows copies
<hyphenated> glick: it depends. do you like games for their looks, or for how fun they are?
<jasoncohen> QaDeS, sure
<glick> hyphenated, mostly how fun they are
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  i build my own, and definitely prefer not to buy ms things :)
<Madpilot> MS charges about $400 Canadian for a retail copy of XP Pro. that's obscene...
<ugo> hey i did a manual build of openafs yesterday
<hyphenated> glick: no loss giving it a go then :-)
<jasoncohen> robotgeek, but comparitively few people build their own computers or buy bare PCs
<jasoncohen> i would bet less than 5%
<robotgeek> eyequeue: :)
<Nsaneice> I don't know what it is USD something like 135?
<ugo> unfort i dont have the startup scripts
<hondje> I bet it's less than %5
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: nah...there are guys who build it for you, say ur local geek
<ugo> can anyone give me a pointer how to extract them from an official ubuntu package?
<hondje> there's a reason dell is obscenely rich
<hyphenated> xe.com/ucc says it's 327 USD
<jasoncohen> robotgeek, and how many people do you think do that?
<Orborde> Where does Ubuntu store its default interface info for eth0? I can't make eth0 remember the static IP address I assigned it past a reboot. Help, please?
<Madpilot> 400 Cdn = ~ 325 US, Nsaneice
<jasoncohen> those people aren't cutting into MS's market share of legal windows copies
<Nsaneice> For the Home?
<Orborde> Where does Ubuntu store its default interface info for eth0? I can't make eth0 remember the static IP address I assigned it past a reboot. Help, please?
<eyequeue> ugo:  a .deb is an "ar" archive which then contains tarballs
<jasoncohen> Orborde, /etc/network/interfaces
<Orborde> Sorry, double-posted that.
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: local geeks have stores, and they have friends
<hyphenated> Orborde: how are you configuring it? I use 'network-admin'
<Gatton> curse you smeg
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: no, that's XP Pro, full retail not OEM
<Nsaneice> IC
<Amaranth> Gatton: What did smeg do?
<eyequeue> ugo:  if you don't want to get low-level with it, you can just tap enter on the deb using "mc"
<Orborde> jasoncohen: Um...I don't really know. I've been trying to use ifconfig under the admin username from a root terminal
<Coag> hello everyone :)
<Nsaneice> I think my father bought a XP Pro OEM for 89
<robotgeek> Amaranth: :)
<Gatton> Amaranth, it doesn't want to allow me to put the new entry under the menu I want. Always puts it under System Tools
<Gatton> doesn't seem to allow me to drag it either
<Amaranth> Gatton: Do you have the system tools menu selected when you click on New Entry?
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: yah, OEM can be very cheap - relatively - but retail is crazy...
<hondje> Not to be offensive, but most people that think pirated copies of windows are the majority don't have much work experience
<robotgeek> atleast out here, XP is like 21$...some upgrade version.
<Nsaneice> There is OEM, Retail, and Winbeta
<Nsaneice> :)
<Gatton> Amaranth, No I have Office selected. But doesn't seem to make a difference.
<Amaranth> Gatton: hrm
<robotgeek> i used to use OS X, but i din't like it!
<jasoncohen> Orborde, set your static IP in network-admin
<glick> damn the version that comes with ubuntu is old as shit
<Madpilot> hondje: you mean corporate copies? sure, those're all legit @ work. I'm talking private PCs
<jasoncohen> Orborde, System > Administration > Networking
<Gatton> Of course I'm using 0.5. Not sure if there's a newer version
<robotgeek> the Fink Download and build thing did not work for me!
<Amaranth> Gatton: Can you email the /home/<username>/.config/menus/applications.menu file to alleykat@gmail.com ?
<hondje> most private pcs aren't pirated either
<ugo> right...thanks
<hyphenated> Nsaneice: I should check how much it costs across the road. probably about 1USD :-) (I'm in indonesia right now)
<Orborde> jasoncohen: Oh. I thought it needed to be DHCP.
<Nsaneice> IC
<robotgeek> the private PC's are mostly pirated. I dunno abt the work PC's. I guess they must be legal
<Gatton> Amaranth, Sure thing
<Orborde> jasoncohen: Subnet mask/gateway address should be what?
<bojangles> now it appears MS has a bargain basement price for the stripped down standard version instead of the enterprise version which has cut all the valuable features....so you can get it at the bargain prices legally
<_4strO> yop yop
<bojangles> http://www.microsoft.com/products/info/product.aspx?view=22&pcid=4271ea85-f9e5-4986-80ec-5f53ade3740d&type=ovr
<robotgeek> abt 2 years ago, it was q$
<Madpilot> hondje: I don't know all that many ppl who buy Dell, I guess
<robotgeek> q$
<Amaranth> Gatton: I probably won't be able to get to it right away though.
<hondje> Madpilot: then you don't know many people :p
<bojangles> is anyone interested in paying MS a fortune....just to get started....at least they will be honest
<eyequeue> Orborde:  man 5 interfaces, iirc, gives you an example of manual (static) configuration (it's not terribly hard really)
<Nsaneice> I am on a Dell lappy right now..
<hondje> there's a really good reason Dell and Microsoft are rolling in the money
<hyphenated> Nsaneice: did you get suspend to work, out of curiousity?
<Madpilot> hondje: most of the computer users I know are on pirate copies on built-by-a-friend systems...
<Gatton> Amaranth, No biggie. Anything you can suggest I look for in the meantime? Or is it a programming thing? :)
<Nsaneice> I bought it from a rich guy, who got it as a gift from work, so he gave it to me to stop from paying taxes
<bojangles> ugo, so you see i am not fixing the prices...those are MS prices at microsoft.com
<jasoncohen> Orborde, gateway is the IP of your router and subnet is 255.255.255.0 usually\
<Nsaneice> Suspend?
<robotgeek> hey...my sleep works mostly, but sometimes...it just crashes on 'unsleep'
<Nsaneice> Like Hibernate?
<lcore_> Firewall questions: I've noticed NEW connection outgoing from my tcp80 port to my ISP network addresses ports 4328 and 4802. What could tickle this (apache2 listening on port 80?). Can this be a sign of intrusion?
<Amaranth> Gatton: After you've sent that file try running 'rm -rf ~/.config/menus ~/.local/share/desktop-directories ~/.local/share/applications'
<robotgeek> and the dmesg output doesn't say anything!
<hyphenated> a working suspend or hibernate would make me happy
<Amaranth> Gatton: That'll clear out all the changes you've made and start you fresh.
<Nsaneice> it doesn't work for me, and I don't know much Linux..
<eyequeue> lol, unsleep: nothing appropriate.
<eyequeue> sleep (1)            - delay for a specified amount of time
<Gatton> Amaranth, good advice. Let me give it a shot
<hyphenated> eyequeue: they're descriptions of the actions that occur, not literal commands :-)
<Amaranth> Gatton: *cough* send the file first :)
<Nsaneice> But, I did enjoy building Ubuntu from server
<eyequeue> hyphenated:  i knew :)
<Gatton> Amaranth, don't worry I backed it up ;)
<robotgeek> eyequeue: or whatever u call suspend!
<bojangles> hah...this dude said no wonder MS and Dell are making a fortune.
<bojangles> hah...they don't make peanuts...IBM made over $14billion dollars in just one year last year
<Nsaneice> IBM go down the hole, no more PPC chips..
<crow> anyone else having problems with pastebin?
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  i think there's two names for each, one being a to-disk and one being a to-ram, and each having two differing names in differing docs :/
<Rattboi> Nsaneice: I think Xbox's sell better than Apple's do
<Madpilot> yeah, seems there's big companies - MS & Dell - and then there's IBM, still the super-heavyweight...
<robotgeek> eyequeue: so what do u call, what it does when you shut the lid
<Rattboi> same with PS3
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: i read that most of the new gaming consoles will have PPC chips inthem...
<Rattboi> and Revolution
<Gatton> Amaranth, do you want the file attached or just the listing? There isn't very much in the file. Only a few lines
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: Just saying that Apple is looking to Intel chips
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  i think that was (beleive it or not) "lid.sh"
<Amaranth> Gatton: whichever works
<Madpilot> Nsaneice: not looking, but going, I thought?
<Rattboi> Nsaneice: yeah, but I don't think that has much to do with their profit margins
<GhostFreeman> can someone please tell me if PPC is superior than x86
<Amaranth> Gatton: doesn't make a difference, i just need to read it
<robotgeek> IBM got a real sweet deal, with everyone buying chips from them.
<GhostFreeman> I want to end this argument with a friend i've been having
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  i started by looking in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Rattboi> especially since like Freescale was making a lot of PPC for Apple anyways
<Nsaneice> Madpilot: No clue..
<bojangles> robotgeek, it is not just selling all the chips now...but they will lock in future sales because the chip buyers will want to maintain backward compatibility
<Rattboi> GhostFreeman: superior how?
<Rattboi> each will have it's advantages
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: PPC is superior on paper
<hyphenated> GhostFreeman: they're not comparable like that. is white bread better than brown bread?
<robotgeek> eyequeue: i don't have a acpi-support directory
<NewUbuntuUser> this is a quick question that probably has a long answer... but in a nutshell... is it easy or at least POSSIBLE to play Battlefield 2 or World of Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<Rattboi> hyphenated: exactly
<shawarma> Hi! There's some sort of problem with liba52 and mplayer... Does anyone know what causes this? (To reproduce: try playing almost any DVD with the mplayer from multiverse)
<bojangles> GhostFreeman, PPC is shit...but the cell processor is quite impressive
<GhostFreeman> I think i understand
<linukso> GhostFreeman: PowerPc is a much cooler name then x68 => superior!
<Rattboi> ask PPC_Guy
<Rattboi> :)
<hyphenated> heh
<Rattboi> I wonder what he'll say
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  acpi-support: /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<bojangles> linukso, that is a lie...PPC is shit...the research went into the cell processor
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: And for floating point operations it's better than x86, but in reality the x86 generally blows the PPC away.
<PPC_Guy> hey all. Question. Just added a second hd to my ubuntu box but can't see the flippin thing
<GhostFreeman> hmm
<Gatton> Amaranth, I sent it thanks
<GhostFreeman> I was told x86 was inferior to PPC but then again he was a mac geek
<Nsaneice> I think x86 uses less power and has less heat
<Coag> didya format it PPC_Guy
<Rattboi> yeah, mac guys will say that
<Rattboi> most
<eyequeue> robotgeek: see if sudo apt-get install acpi-support seems like it wants to be reasonable on your box (not removing anything important for example)
<PPC_Guy> yup
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: Everytime a new PPC comes out (G3, G4, G5) it is temporarily the fastest desktop CPU available but the x86 folks regain the crown quickly and the PPC just keeps falling behind until a new major version.
<robotgeek> eyequeue: one sec
<Coag> PPC didya mont t?
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  i'm on a breezy laptop, so things may differ a bit here
<Rattboi> I can't believe that it's less heat
<Nsaneice> PPC_Guy: add it to fstab
<Coag> mount it*
<linukso> bojangles: I didn't comment on the facts, just the name :)
<robotgeek> eyequeue: cool, PPC?
<Nsaneice> PPC_Guy: then a good old " sudo mount -a "
<Coag> mount -t fs /dev/hd# /home/persona
<PaxAnima> is it possible to perform a netinstall of ubuntu using floppy?
<GhostFreeman> so why the hell are the new consoles using PPC when x86, on paper, kicks its ass
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  nah, centrino here
<nagual> when grub first installed itself during install it did some stuff 'automatically' question is, can i get back to that?
<GhostFreeman> That's what I don't get. Seems like they're downgrading based on what you guys say
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: Because the PPC in the consoles is nothing like the one in desktop.s
<GhostFreeman> true
<robotgeek> eyequeue: apt-cache doesn't show acpi-support, or anything similiar
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: The console versions don't do out of order execution or any of the stuff a desktop machine needs.
<Gatton> Amaranth, Nevermind. I'm a moron. I was leaving the Category picker blank when creating the new entry
<Amaranth> GhostFreeman: They are tuned specifically to running games.
<GhostFreeman> ok
<eyequeue> the other thing to keep in mind is that clock speeds on one archetecture don't map well to clock speeds on another archetecture
<Amaranth> Gatton: Category picker?
<Amaranth> Gatton: What version are you using?
<NewUbuntuUser> this is a quick question that probably has a long answer... but in a nutshell... is it easy or at least POSSIBLE to play Battlefield 2 or World of Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<hondje> yes, if you pay money
<GhostFreeman> yes
<GhostFreeman> dual boot
<GhostFreeman> :)
<Razor-X> fever sucks ;)
<Amaranth> doesn't bf2 have a native version?
<robotgeek> eyequeue: eyequeue, i belive that this machine runs apm
<Nsaneice> NewUbuntuUser: Yes if you pay for software
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  drat, could be a breezy thing :(  you've got all the various repositories added i gather?
<NewUbuntuUser> =P darn
<robotgeek> eyequeue: pretty much
<Gatton> Amaranth, 0.5. When creating the new entry under icon there is an option for Category which has all of your menu headings listed. I was forgetting to choose Office thinking that it would automatically place it in the highlighted category
<Amaranth> Gatton: It sounds like you're using 0.5, the latest version is 0.7.5. :)
<NewUbuntuUser> i wanted to give Mr. Gates the boot =P
<Razor-X> NewUbuntuUser: i'm stuck on a Windows box
<glick> excuse me what package is esddsp in?
<glick> esound wrapper?
<Gatton> Amaranth, oops. I assumed Synaptic would pick up on that but told me I had the latest version. Off to upgrade :)
<robotgeek> eyequeue: no problem, just wanted my linux laptop to be close to/better than OS X
<NewUbuntuUser> stuck is a good way to put it
<Amaranth> Gatton: wait
<GhostFreeman> I use Windows but MS dosen't get my money
<Razor-X> the only way i'm making do is an SSH shell connected to an emacs session, and XEmacs-native with Eshell
<orangerange> can anyone please help me work with openoffice writer?
<Gatton> ok
<Razor-X> DOS is just too horrendous.....
<barlas> orangerange, what do you want help with?
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  i also found it works best on this particular box with 2.6.12, which isn't recommended with hoary :/  i think the best advice i could give may be to wait a few months? :(
<Amaranth> Gatton: If you're an x86 user, please run http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg to install the latest version.
<NewUbuntuUser> well thanks for the info XD!
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  or of course, find that your box works with apm unlike mine, heh
<Gatton> Amaranth, gonna do that right now thanks
<Razor-X> especially the WinXP emulation of DOS
<orangerange> barlas, thank you so much for your help. My document is at http://koyuri.tripod.com/Original_Useful_Phrases.sxw . I want to: 1) keep everything on one page by having the remainder of the table wrap to the right side of page 1.   2) I want to be able to enter text inside the table  while keeping the scheme of alternating white and grey rows
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  btw, sometimes i find it doesn't like to bring wlan back up, and other times, it seems to hate sound ... this is with suspend-to-disk, the -to-ram option has never behaved here with this hardware
<robotgeek> eyequeue: i don't mind, actually. I don't really want to mess around with the configuration right now. it's a bad time. and i need to get work done :)
<orangerange> barlas, in regards to point 1, i want it to look something like http://linux.ee/~vagula/ooshots/dictionary.png
<Gatton> Amaranth, niiice. This is much nicer
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  that's usually when i break systems myself, heheh
<robotgeek> eyequeue: my wireless kind of sucks. I have a script which i run to bring it back again.
<Amaranth> Gatton: :D
<Razor-X> so.... to help out an ailing Ubuntu user... can anyone suggest a nice DOS emulator that does all of DOS well? (not just games)
<Coag> ubuntu doesnt support my wireless no matter what it seems
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  mine seems to be a firmware problem, it's still under development (and needs 2.6.12 to work with suspend at all)
<robotgeek> Coag: what seems to be the problem?
<Coag> well i was in here yesterday
<robotgeek> eyequeue: well, the pros of having a old machine!
<Coag> i had my WMP54G setup with ndiswrapper and recoginized
<Gatton> Amaranth, thanks for your help. And please disregard the email. I appreciate it
<Coag> but no matter what i did i could get it to see an AP
<eyequeue> Coag:  i don't know the exact url, but there was a page on the wiki that talked of wireless chipset support, maybe that could help
<Razor-X> i've been noticing that, nowadays, preference has been much more on wireless internet, very very whacky wireless networks
<Amaranth> Gatton: No problem. Always happy to help one of my users. :)
<orangerange> Hello all. I want to: 1) keep everything on one page by having the remainder of the table wrap to the right side of page 1.   2) I want to be able to enter text inside the table  while keeping the scheme of alternating white and grey rows. . My document is at http://koyuri.tripod.com/Original_Useful_Phrases.sxw .
<orangerange> How do i do so?
<ugo> hey....aptitude keeps trying to remove openoffice automatically
<Amaranth> ugo: aptitude is stupid like that ;)
<eyequeue> ugo:  does it say why?
<Coag> well, eyequeue and robotgeek i ended up gettign rid of ubuntu :9 which i didnt want to but not seeing an AP was not ok so im STUCK on Fedora Core 3 and the nasty YUM system
<ugo> i tinkered with my box the wrongway majorly yesterday
<Razor-X> is sxw the Oo format, thingy?
<ugo> so i know im at fault...
<robotgeek> Coag: can you turn off the ip masking if you have it enabled.
<Madpilot> Razor-X: yes.
<ugo> The following packages will be automatically REMOVED:
<Razor-X> ugo: you can probably change that in aptitude's settings
<robotgeek> Coag: ubuntu had it turned on by default on mine, and i had the same problem
<orangerange> barlas, ?
<Coag> are you serious?
<robotgeek> Coag: /etc/init.d/ipmasq stop
<Coag> i coulda fixed it?
<Coag> *sigh*
<Razor-X> if I had a physical copy in front of me (like I use normally) then I could hel pmore interactively
<EGCdgital> Hi everyone
<Coag> too bad youw erent here yesterday
<EGCdgital> I need some help
<barlas> orangerange, hmm... wait a second
<Coag> youw erent
<eyequeue> Coag:  i hear you, but you do need to have something that works with the peculiarities of your own hardware.  do give it another try when breezy releases
<barlas> let me see
<orangerange> barlas, thank you.
<robotgeek> Coag: if it was enabled, that might have done the trick!
<Coag> yeah
<Coag> thanks alot
<Razor-X> I stay away from WYSIWYG now.....
<EGCdgital> my video card dont works 100%  I cant change my resolution =( I dont have audio too
<Coag> alot of people tried to help me
<Coag> but none had been in the situation before
<Coag> so they were guessing
<EGCdgital> somebodt help me please
<Razor-X> EGCdgital: what happened?
<EGCdgital> dont works ok my video card
<EGCdgital> I've ati radeon 9200
<Razor-X> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Coag> linux + ait = not good
<EGCdgital> is my first time with linux
<EGCdgital> Im virgen
<eyequeue> Coag:  are you dual booting there?
<Razor-X> I misread, and thought that you did something to break the video-card support
<Coag> eyequeue, i tried
<robotgeek> Coag: i found out only by looking at the kernel logs :(
<Razor-X> there you are, a generic, bot-ified response to a commonly bleated question ;)
<Coag> can i pm you with my dual boot situation eyequeue
<Razor-X> Coag: I can help with double-booting as well
<Coag> ill jsut say it in here
<Coag> might take a while
<Coag> here goes
<EGCdgital> I cant change my resolution
<EGCdgital> of my desktop
<EGCdgital> =/
<Razor-X> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eyequeue> Coag:  a trick i've heard with some chipsets/firmware:  if the linux driver is misbehaving due to misconfiguration, sometimes you have to boot to another OS to get it sort of "reset" to a working config, then go back to linux with the correct (attempted-correct?) configuration
<Razor-X> read everything that people say
<Coag> I installed XP with two partitions, the first partition on the disk i made FAT and 500 megs the second one i made the windows drive
<Coag> when i installed ubuntu i formatting that fat drive and made it boot
<robotgeek> eyequeue: what??
<Coag> so now i cant boot back into windows
<Razor-X> Coag: you installed Ubuntu on 500 mb?
<Coag> no
<Coag> i used the 500 mb as boot
<Razor-X> ..........
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  weird, but when the linux driver is still somewhat unfinished, the other OS driver apparently can force a more-complete reset or something
<Coag> which had XP boot files im assuming, and i formatted it
<Razor-X> why in the world would you boot a 500 MB FAT partition with nothing bootable on it?
<Razor-X> XP Boot files are all located in the same partition
<robotgeek> eyequeue: weird!
<vinux> hey guys what's that website with alot of ubuntu themes?
<Madpilot> vinux: gnome-look.org?
<ugo> done...
<vinux> Madpilot, I think that's it
<firestorm> Hi all. When installing transcode I get: transcode: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed   ... any hints?
<eyequeue> Coag:  okay, IF you can get into ubuntu, such as from a livecd, try running "sudo grub-install" to get a boot sector back
<Coag> when i installed ubuntu i formatted that partition with the ext2 and put the bootloader on it and pointed towards an ext3 partition for ubuntu which worked fine, and my windows XP partition where it could boot
<robotgeek> alrite ppl, off to bed!
<barlas> orangerange, can't find anything like that :-/
<Seveas> firestorm, if you use transcode from hoary-extras, you need libgcc1 from hoary-backports
<Coag> i already install over ubuntu because being without internet was not ok
<orangerange> barlas, what can't you find?
<Coag> i can boot to linux, but i cant boot to windows
<Coag> and i do have grub pointed at the right parition
<SysFail> and the problem is?
<Razor-X> Coag: so, for clarity purposes, can you get me a partition table of your drive(s)?
<SysFail> heh
<barlas> orangerange, unfortunately, my OOo  is not working atm here :-/ can't find on net
<Coag> hd (0,4)
<Coag> Razor-X, sure how?
<ugo> hey is there a guide of some sorts on how to maintain two gcc versions on one box
<Coag> wait
<Coag> nevermind
<eyequeue> Coag:  i've seen ppl in here mention an ms command something with -mbr or something, but i don't know that one myslef (that would give you back windows, i think)
<Razor-X> hah, ok
<orangerange> barlas, okay. thank you 8-)
<firestorm> Seveas: yikes, how do I get libgcc1 from hoary-backports?
<Razor-X> eyequeue: I know the command, but it may do more harm than good
<Seveas> firestorm: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Coag> O.o
<Coag> fdisk couldnt be found
<abhayks> Seveas: or better upgrade to breezy
<Coag> ok so how to get that partition table
<Razor-X> Coag: what about cfdisk, parted, gparted, or qtparted?
<eyequeue> Coag:  try cfdisk
<Seveas> abhayks, NO
<Razor-X> :D
<Razor-X> abhayks: Breezy is HIGHLY deprecated
<Seveas> upgrading to breezy is risky and not to be done ....
<Seveas> Razor-X, ehm...
<Seveas> get a dictionary
<Seveas> deprecated means outdated...
<Coag> none of the commands work
<eyequeue> Coag:  actually, listen to Razor-X, he probably doesn't have the headache that i do now, heh
<Seveas> breezy is bleeding edge :)
<Coag> damn fedora core 3
<Seveas> Coag, this is #ubuntu, not #fedora :)
<Coag> i know
<abhayks> breezy is NOT risky
<Coag> but this is a problem that started in ubuntu
<Seveas> abhayks, it is
<Coag> that i carried on to fedora
<linukso> Why why why! Gnome-volume-manager is very nice, but when two users are logged in at the same time, why can't only the "active" session mount external medias and cd/dvd's?
<abhayks> I am running it very successfully on my thinkpad
<crow> how do you compile a program with options when you get it off of apt-get?
<Seveas> abhayks, that does not mean it isn't risky...
<Razor-X> deprecated: To express disapproval of
<Razor-X> ;)
<eyequeue> abhayks:  it is (i'm on it) ... see /topic for one example
<firestorm> Seveas: and what should the options in /etc/apt/sources.list be for the backports?
<Razor-X> deprecated is just to steer people away from softwary that shouldn't be used
<Seveas> crow, apt-get source $programname, edit debian/rules and run dpkg-buildpackage
<crow> say i want to make aterm --enable-transparency
<Seveas> firestorm: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Seveas> look there :)
<Razor-X> crow: ./configure --help
<firestorm> Seveas: I already have an entry that looks like: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Razor-X> in the source directory of aterm
<eyequeue> firestorm:  -extras and -backports are different.  clone the line with the other suffix :)
<Seveas> firestorm, add another with hoary-backports instead of hoary-extras
* eyequeue takes his headache offline a bit.  good $time all
<firestorm> Seveas: thanks...now I need to dl 45MB for apt-get upgrade...will see how apt-get install transcode looks then....thanks for your help :)
<Razor-X> firestorm: be careful with backports
<abhayks> For Laptops, breezy is real bliss. Yes I do except that I don't upgrade Xorg very often.
<Razor-X> if you replace too much of your system with backported stuff, things can break
<Razor-X> regardless... i'm off
<Razor-X> I may not have a headache, but i'm fighting fever
<Razor-X> so... night everyone
<crow> does ubuntu not use gcc or cc?
<DukGalNamu> hey, anyone hear use btdownloadheadless?
<Razor-X> crow: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<abhayks> crow: it does
<Razor-X> and with that, i'm off
<crow> ok, thanks
<Coag> <3 apt-get
<Coag> using it on fedora :)
<DukGalNamu> ...
<crow> says there isnt a package called build-essential
<crow> argh
<DukGalNamu> crow: try just apt-get build-essentials
<crow> !info build-essentials
<DukGalNamu> without the install
<crow> thats an invalid operation
<DukGalNamu> !dance
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: I haven't a clue
<firestorm> Seveas: with razor-x's comment, should I enable backports *only* for transcode then comment it out again in sources.list once installed?
<vinux> abhayks, so breezy is working pretty good?
<Burgundavia> vinux, sort of
<abhayks> vinux: OH its perfect --
<vinux> Burgundavia, what do you mean sort of?
<abhayks> just ensure that you do not upgrade Xorg very often
<Burgundavia> vinux, might not work for you
<benplaut> try the live CD
<abhayks> I have gnome configured, with no pannel and using adesklets instead. It is just too good an eye-candy
<benplaut> if that works, than a clean install is likely to work
<SysFail> breezy has a live-cd?
<benplaut> yeah
<abhayks> all the applications are bleeding-edge.
<SysFail> I musta missed that
<vinux> hehe
<Coag> abhayks,
<Coag> wanna post a screenie?
<abhayks> and this is my way of giving back my testing results to my fav distro- Ubuntu
<benplaut> abhayks: if you don't have gnome-panel, then go ahead and use flux or blackbox... you will hardly notice a difference, and it will be alot faster
<SysFail> or WM
<abhayks> can I post in IRC ?
<Coag> umm... flux is a huge difference
<benplaut> those _are_ WMs...
<SysFail> WM= window maker
<benplaut> ooohhh
<Coag> abhayks, upload the picture somewhere and post the link
<benplaut> _that_ WM :)
<SysFail> yeah :)
<abhayks> benplaut: Thanks for the advice, I'll definately try fluxbox. Was thinking of XFCE4 also
<SysFail> I love WM
<linukso> metacity is a fast windowmanager, I dont understand what you are complaining about...
<vinux> xfce4 is awsome
<benplaut> XFCE, IMHO, is awesome
<benplaut> woops
<Coag> i love xfce
<benplaut> well, common opinion :)
<abhayks> coag: I'll try to post in ubuntuforums.
<vinux> hehe
<Coag> you could jsut imageshack.us
<benplaut> i do too, but i don't use it for the simple reason that the "start" button cant's go all the way to the bottom pixel of the screen
<benplaut> very annoying
<abhayks> what is imageshak.us ?
<benplaut> my system is powerful enough that i can still use Gnome, with noth that much speed decrease
<benplaut> it's an image host site
<benplaut> it's good- use it
<abhayks> thanks
<benplaut> wait
<benplaut> no
<benplaut> it's www.imageshack.us
<Coag> same difference
<Coag> oih
<abhayks> OK
<Coag> i left out a c
<Coag> haha
<Coag> no he did
<z[bandito> hi
<z[bandito> how can you disable certain keys on the keyboard?  i have a system with a japanese keyboard, but the software is configured for US english.  it works ok, but the spacing on some keys is too close .. like print screen is very close to backspace and easy to hit on accident.  on a slow machine this can cause additional pain ;)
<dices> hello everyone
<z[bandito> hi
<linukso> z[bandito: if its gnome, you can just change the gnome keyboard shortcuts to make printscreen do... Nothing
<dices> Is it possible to select all wanted apps with apt-get and export of list of downloads ? so i can take it and download elsewhere ?
<cafuego> dices: apt-zip and apt-move
<dices> cafuego: thx lemme see
<z[bandito> yes it is gnome.. is it in settings?  sorry I'm not on the system atm
<z[bandito> wasn't sure if there was an easy to access setting from gnome or if i would need to launch a configuration from the shell, or edit a config, or what ;)
<dices> cafuego: is that in the apt-get repositories ?
<cafuego> dices: it ort to be, let me see.
<cafuego> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: (Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.13.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<cafuego> dices: universe
<linukso> z[bandito: you can change keyboard shortcuts from the system -> preferences menu
<mebaran151> what is the best cdripper
<pax> k3b
<pax> oops
<z[bandito> thanks very much linukso :)
* pax excited his partioning plan worked
<linukso> z[bandito: np
<z[bandito> you wouldn't know how to disable a certain pointing device would you?  :)  i have an other machine, also older (i'm trying to set up some older machines as desktop linux boxen for some poor college student friends for homework using firefox, gedit, and o.office) which has a broken trackpoint eraser pointing device... it has a USB mouse but sometimes the trackpoint overrides the mouse and takes the pointer all over the screen ...
<z[bandito> =\    :)
<Atlas95> hello
<gyaresu> mebaran151, goobox for ripping. and do it in 'flac' (free lossless audio codec)
<linukso> mebaran151: sound-juicer works fine.
<Atlas95> i have an 9600 pro and i want to buy a x800 because R300 chipset don't support 3d under linux
<Atlas95> but i don't know if x800 is supported?
<gyaresu> Atlas95, anything nvidia is fine.
<Atlas95> someone can help me?
<pax> apt-cache search cd ripper and try them all
<mebaran151> goobox is the best
<mebaran151> I would like to use ogg
<mebaran151> I know FLAC is lossless
<mebaran151> but I dont have that much space
<z[bandito> gotta run
<mebaran151> my MPEG 4 movie collection needs its room
<pax> gimme
<mebaran151> Atlas95, the newere it is, the less likely linux will natively accelerate it
<mebaran151> pax?
<z[bandito> thanks for the help bbl
<mebaran151> try the fglrx driver
<mebaran151> it is pretty recent
<pax> mebaran151: kidding :)
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> actually
<mebaran151> I am writing a little ruby script
<mebaran151> to grant access
<mebaran151> to my little database over streaming ftp
<erudeye> where i can find package for ubuntu
<bojangles> ok here is the minimum $4000 for windows price at microsoft.com....i did not fix any prices these are quoted by MS as they consider how valuable they are.
<gyaresu> !tell erudeye about sources
<mebaran151> do you know if ssh opens files bsd style, as streams
<bojangles> http://www.microsoft.com/products/info/product.aspx?view=22&pcid=5c9ab977-c900-4924-b156-2615fc883e5c&type=ovr
<mebaran151> or if it requires the whole block to connect
<bojangles> now notice that is only for 25 clients....the price escalates beyond calculation for additional features
<cafuego> mebaran151: ssh user@remotehost "command to add user to db"
<abhayks> Hi managed to host a snapshot on Imageshak
<bojangles> i can't understand why India is pirating windows....instead of honestly paying the money asked per person and per processor
<cafuego> bojangles: Because windows is shit and MS demanding money for it is a crime.
<gyaresu> cafuego, said a potty word.
<robotgeek> bojangles: for the n'th time. cause they can't afford it!
<bojangles> cafuego, you mean you don't want to pay $4000 for a minimum os without SQL server even...just to get started
<dices> hey i love windows, keeps work for me
<dices> same person comming 3 times a month = $$$
<Atlas95> what card graphik i can buy
<Atlas95> ?
<reka> sny ML/SML programmers?
<reka> *any
<gyaresu> Atlas95, anything nvidia.
<cafuego> Atlas95: Depends on your budget and cpu.
<Atlas95> what tyoe
<firestorm> Hi. I cannot play DVDs but previously a package suggested i install 'libdvdcss'. When I try, I get: E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<Atlas95> under 300
<Atlas95> but recente
<cafuego> 300 whatnow?
<Atlas95> a good card
<gyaresu> Atlas95, nvidia 6800gt
<pax> 6800gt is ancient by now
<reka> firestorm: it's in backports
<gyaresu> Atlas95, ~$300AU will do the job
<abhayks> Though I had to use gnome pannel to get access to snapshot application ( as yet not part of my adesklet pannel)
<abhayks> here is the link to it
<abhayks> http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot11dj.png
<text_> how do i exit xwindows? when i press ctrl+alt+backspace it goes to back to the classic console but then starts x again instantly
<pax> text kill gdm or stop it
<cafuego> Atlas95: if you have a 32bit intel box and want to run games on Windows and other stuff on Linux, an ATI is going to be fastest. if you want decent 3D on windows AND Linux and/or have a 64bit Athlon, get nvidia.
<reka> text_: iirc, sudo /etc/init.d stop
<reka> text_: iirc, sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<pax> text, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gyaresu> text_, for admin stuff?
<text_> k
<reka> hehe
<mebaran151> how do I clear my CDDB database
<abhayks> text_: set the system to init 3 mode
<mebaran151> in goobox I accidently clicked the wrong album choice
<text_> thanks alot guys
<text_> appreciate the quick replies
<pax> text anything to kill x, welcome
<Atlas95> for the moment i have a barton 2800+ with 1go of pc3200 and sapphire 9600 pro
<abhayks> benplaut: did u like the snapshot
<bojangles> now you don't even want to ask about MS price of this one
<bojangles> http://www.microsoft.com/products/info/product.aspx?view=22&pcid=e9548378-8d87-47bc-80f4-2b6f2ac3a444&type=ovr
<bojangles> it supports up to 64 processors on your motherboard and an 8 node cluster for starters
<cafuego> Atlas95: Then you need a faster CPU, not a faster gfx card.
<bojangles> but you don't even want to ask how much money?
<Madpilot> bojangles: has this become #microsoft-prices at some point? ;)
<abhayks> comeon guys I took so much time just to upload one image -- please give your reviews
<abhayks> http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot11dj.png
<bojangles> Madpilot, no...we are just trying to understand why someone said India is pirating windows at 80%
<Madpilot> abhayks: intersesting. what WM is that again?
<cafuego> abhayks: bad green
<abhayks> Its normal gnome
<Madpilot> bojangles: um, because it's freakin' expensive & overpriced. next question?
<gyaresu> abhayks, it's sexy.
<abhayks> gyaresu: thanks
<pax> what, republicans want to bomb India now?
<robotgeek> abhayks: is that gdesklets?
<Madpilot> abhayks: cool. what is the resources thign on the side?
<robotgeek> abhayks: and what's the dock thing?
<Madpilot> *thing
<abhayks> cafuego: that is a fully transparent gnome-terminal running top. Yes green ids not looking good
<benplaut> abhayks: that's really good looking!
<benplaut> do you have anything for a taskbar, however?
<gyaresu> abhayks, does that mean ALL your terminals look that way?
<robotgeek> abhayks: try torsmo
<Madpilot> go with dark blue or dark grey text. or just black...
<benplaut> oh, and junk the Ubuntu Human icon theme ;)
<abhayks> robotgeek: that is adesklets. The dock is modubar and That system REsources is System monitor
<abhayks> They are all desklets of adesklets
<Madpilot> cool stuff, abhayks. no multiple virtual desktops, though?
<gyaresu> "adesklets" ?
<Madpilot> ... i couldn't function anymore without all four desktops...
<mebaran151> how do I enable mp3 recording in goobox
<mebaran151> what pkg do I need
<robotgeek> Madpilot: i even quit os x for it :)
<gyaresu> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sss_lr> apt-cache search " mp3 recordin"
<Madpilot> robotgeek: ? the virtual desktops convinced you to go w/ Ubuntu?
<abhayks> Madpilot: no multiple desktops
<robotgeek> i used to use debian before
<abhayks> gyaresu: apt-get install adesklets
<Madpilot> abhayks: too bad.
<mebaran151> gyaresu, I dont think it was codecs
<mebaran151> I can play mp3's just fine
<robotgeek> then pathner came along, used it for quite a while, then dual booted, and now running only ubuntu
<mebaran151> both in mplayer and in totem
<gyaresu> mebaran151, ah. sorry.
<robotgeek> Madpilot: got most of my issues sorted out
<mebaran151> and I installed lame
<abhayks> Madpilot: that will take too much resources
<Jimmothy> what's the name of the ftp client with  ubuntu?
<mebaran151> the only encoder of any note
<mebaran151> gftp
<Jimmothy> ta
<gyaresu> mebaran151, what repository. i'm not getting it.
<robotgeek> abhayks: adesklets doesn't show up?
<Madpilot> abhayks: how resource-intense is gdesklets,then?
<robotgeek> gftp
<abhayks> Madpilot: gdesklets are very resorce hungry-- unlike adesklets
<Madpilot> robotgeek: search Syn for "gdesklets", not a...
<abhayks> u can see CPU load =5%
<robotgeek> Madpilot: yeah, gdesklets shows up..what's adesklets?
<abhayks> robotgeek: adesklets are displayed as SystemMonitor and the dock bar
<gyaresu> abhayks, they're not listed though.
<abhayks> apt-get install adesklets
<gyaresu> abhayks, no.
<mebaran151> gyaresu, universe
<gyaresu> Madpilot, robotgeek can you guys seem them.
<robotgeek> abhayks,Madpilot : i manage with torsmo, and no icons. thank u
<mebaran151> goobox is not technically supported
<robotgeek> gyaresu: nope
<gyaresu> mebaran151, i got full sources.
<mebaran151> hmm?
<erirlar> how can i change the computer name? tryed changeing it in /etc/hosts but then i couldnt log inn to Gnome
<mebaran151> what mp3 pkg's do you have
<abhayks> abhayks@abhayks:~/Work/Themes/modubar-0.0.1$ apt-cache search adesklets
<abhayks> adesklets - interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System
<gyaresu> mebaran151, I have uni and multi and backports...
<mebaran151> it does ogg vbr which is all I reall need
<mebaran151> backports
<mebaran151> hmm, I am on AMD64
<abhayks> set ur source.list
<Madpilot> gyaresu: no adesklets I can find?
<mebaran151> that might be it
<mebaran151> what mp3 pkgs hav eyou installed
<Madpilot> abhayks: which repos are you using? I thought I had all the standard U ones enabled...
<bojangles> now intel is starting off with the dual core Itanium2 called Montecito to be released soon for SGI....then when they get to 64core...it will be ready for the MS windows i just posted
<bojangles> then you can ask how much?
<abhayks> Madpilot: I am using breezy ( main, universe and multiverse)
<abhayks> this is why I say Breezy rocks
<robotgeek> abhayks: no, i am not ready for breezy!
<gyaresu> ah!
<bojangles> and this dude said...no wonder MS and Dell make so much money
<Madpilot> abhayks: that's the problem, I'm still on Hoary...
<Madpilot> bojangles: please drop it? we know MS is evil, it doesn't need to be repeated endlessly...
<gyaresu> Maddy, abhayks living on the edge.
<abhayks> I had to use my mouse pointer to take the snapshot-- else if I place my mouse pointer on any icon  in the modubar-- they become enlarged and sort of pop up
<robotgeek> my maverick days of living on the edge are over!
<abhayks> Hey Breezy is not risky, not at all for our normal everyday work
<Madpilot> robotgeek: yeah, no more Windows viruses for me, either... :)
<Nermal> morning
<robotgeek> Madpilot: :)
<cafuego> abhayks: It sure is over here, though.
<robotgeek> later folks...
<abhayks> Actually I found Ubuntu to be the best for my thinkpad.
<gyaresu> Nermal, You better behave.
<Nermal> hmm ?
<abhayks> and breezy is like a breeze of fresh air
<Nermal> I had a lovely weekend, you ?
<Nermal> abhayks when it works :)
<mebaran151> abhayks, breezy aint working on AMD64
<mebaran151> at all
<mebaran151> the partition corrupts parititons
<mebaran151> it wont even layout the lsb
<Nermal> hmm... I need to install cyprus for bitchx :|
<mebaran151> is grip any good for cd burning?
<cafuego> mebaran151: it runs OK here, provided I update _very_ carefully.
<mebaran151> it has lots of neato options
<mebaran151> cafuego, the current arrays have a very borked installer
<mebaran151> that complains the kernel doesnt know that paritions have been set or mounted
<gyaresu> Anyone use an Optical-out on their sound card?
<cafuego> mebaran151: This is a dist-upgraded Debian Sid ;-)
<Nermal> mebaran151 grip is more for ripping audio off a cd to disk
<cafuego> mebaran151: sid -> hoary -> breezy
<Nermal> gnomebaker is quite nice for gnome cd burning
<abhayks> Nermal: mebaran1: A couple of my friends had initial problems on AMD64 with breezy, but they are all happy now
<mebaran151> Nermal, isnt that would goobox does too
<mebaran151> abhayks, they need to fix the installer
<mebaran151> it wont let me parition
<abhayks> for CD/DVD burning, I trust only k3b
<mebaran151> and my rig is pretty standard
<Nermal> hmm
<mebaran151> so what should I use, goobox or grip
<Nermal> nautilus has worked fine for me, though it is rather basic :|
<abhayks> mebaran151: you may try installing hoary and do a dist-upgrade to breezy
<mebaran151> grip has more output functions
<mebaran151> abhayks, I'm scared
<mebaran151> I do my devel on this computer
<mebaran151> I am willing to fix the occasional bug
<mebaran151> which is why I like to run the devel copy
<mebaran151> but I also need to work
<mebaran151> and not having X can be a big deal
<mebaran151> the biggest draw of breezy is its much imporved mono support
<gyaresu> | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET |  - how bad could it be? :)
<mebaran151> I would like to try it out
<mebaran151> gyaresu, now we wonder why ...
<Nermal> shit
<abhayks> mebaran151: i understand ur concerns. Surely not having X would make life hell for me. Though I use this mostly for doing telnet to my server machines where I do the work.
<Nermal> I've rested my hand in superglue :|
<gyaresu> Nermal, DON'T EVEN START.
<lok> then force a downgrade of xserver-xorg
<Atlas95> how to manually install a gdm theme?
<Atlas95> the install button don't work for me
<Nermal> hurrah
<Nermal> Atlas95 drag and drop
<Nermal> ?
<Burgundavia> Atlas95, drag the theme into the theme window
<ecarroll> Alright here is a fun problem to chew on, I have recently installed kubuntu, on a machine in which only the /home was left from a previous installation, now my sound system is borked, in KDE control panel i can play the sound test but not the midi test, in addition XMMS sends to stderr that the sound device is busy and cannot be opened, it sends to a gui dialog a message telling me my sound card is misconfigured; now here is the real 
<Nermal> ecarroll midi needs a sequencer device
<Nermal> xmms is probably trying to use anying but arts
<Nermal> so either install the xmms arts output plugin
<Nermal> or turn arts off
<ecarroll> I set xmms to use both artsd and alsa to no avail
<bojangles> gyaresu, X is not broken in breezy...worked fine here...it just needs a couple of symlinks and don't use the latest kernel
<Nermal> ecarroll output of lsof /dev/dsp ?
<hussam> hey guys, anybody using the win32 codecs package? ( the one from mplayer )
<ecarroll> Nermal: nothing
<Nermal> humm
<gyaresu> bojangles, really. should get an op to change the motd.
<ecarroll> hussam: yes, get it from marillat mirror
<bojangles> gyaresu, what is motd?
<scaroo> bojangles, dont you have issues with xkb ?
<scaroo> mine is totally broken, even with symlinks
<gyaresu> bojangles, message of the day
<bojangles> scaroo, no..it worked fine for me but it missed a couple of symlinks in /usr/bin/X11 or so
<abhayks> scaroo: mine was broken too, but symlinks helped me
<Nermal> bojangles motd = message of the day
<bojangles> scaroo, you have to make sure the keyboard module is available and locatable
<Nermal> displays a message to users when they log on
<kjon> I updated my ubuntu with a debian repository and I get a 'broken pipe' error. How can I solve that?
<scaroo> ok, could you please guys tell me wich symlinks i need
<abhayks> /etc/motd
<hussam> ecarroll: I already have it. but I was asking why there were no updates after the one released in 20050412?
<Nermal> kjon erm.. by not using a debian repository ?
<bojangles> scaroo, it is easy to trace....look for the broken symlinks and fix them
<Nermal> scaroo you using breezy ?
<scaroo> Nermal, yep
<abhayks> kjon: If u want bleeding edge go for breezy, my advice dont use debian repo
<bojangles> scaroo, you should find one called X in /etc/X11
<Nermal> aye.. my xkb is screwed
<Nermal> I guess you need to find the rules file and symlink it
<kjon> Hell... something says me that I screwed it up.
<scaroo> i symliked xkeysymb and /etc/x11/xkb
<hussam> hussam: will mplayer ever update the packages?
<bojangles> scaroo, don't change the symlink that is broken but instead make the right directories available
<ecarroll> hussam: because the windows codecs haven't been updated
<Nermal> scaroo iirc.. I removed a .rules file
<the_walrus> has anyone here used Xen at all?
<kjon> But, the update installed a lot of things; however, the only problem -at this stage- is with python2.3-gtk2
<ecarroll> hussam: try vlc it doesn't use w32-codecs
<hussam> ecarroll: but mplayer itself isn't being shutdown, is it?
<bojangles> well anyway i have things to do.
<reka> how do i report a package bug?
<hussam> ecarroll: i use xineui
<hussam> ecarroll: i heard mplayer were having problems over some patent issues
<mouarffr> hi there, Is free.fr (french ISP) is a running mirror for Ubuntu ?
<mouarffr> the official fr mirror is very very slow
<scaroo> mouarf : ca tourne pas mal pour moi
<ecarroll> hussam: non-vlc uses w32-codecs, vlc uses dvdbob code
<hussam> ecarroll: ah, I see
<ecarroll> Nermal: what is mcop when i run artsd It says it can't open some file with that name in /tmp
<mouarffr> scaroo, can U please provide me your apt line config
<mouarffr> scaroo, tks
<julo> hi
<julo> how can I know which package a file belongs to, using apt ?
<mebaran151> how can I use mencoder to repair a broken avi index
<ecarroll> apt-get install apt-file, apt-file search <name>
<scaroo> mouarffr, deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<mebaran151> anyone here know how?
<kc122> hey, i have a question about installing ubuntu linux on my intel based desktop
<zenrox> ask
<julo> thanks ecarroll
<kc122> i curently have windows installed on my computer
<kc122> will the ubuntu instalation erase windows and all my current files?
<zenrox> kc122,  thare is a nice howto on www.ubuntuforums.org
<guillem> Hi. I'm playing around with my new  AMD64 ubuntu64 system... What do you guys do to run 32 apps? I've heard about chrooting... Do I install also ubuntu32 in another partition and chroot from 64 or something like that?
<ecarroll> kc122: depends.
<kc122> depends on what?
<Nermal> whether you tell it to or not
<ecarroll> kc122: depends, 100% on if you tell/allow ubuntu to reformat your windows partition
<kc122> O.K. thanks
<ecarroll> kc122: no prob =D
<zenrox> like i said a nice howto
<Nermal> guillem don't think so
<Nermal> I think you have a seperate dir for 32bit libs :|
<ecarroll> now why do you need a howto when you have us nice folks here
<Nermal> or something
<benplaut> g'night all
<Nermal> ecarroll to save time / typing
<zenrox> yep
<Computer__Guru> anybody have a clue as to why there's no png2yuv available for ubuntu?
<guillem> Nermal, so you say that the 64bit packages install 32 libs also in another place?
<Nermal> Computer__Guru there probably is.. just in a random package
<Computer__Guru> not that i can see
<Nermal> guillem yeah.. well. at least I think so
<zenrox> Computer__Guru, you can open the file in gimp and probly save as a yuv??
<abhayks> Computer__Guru: Nice name u have
<Computer__Guru> zenrox: an application i use is requiring png2yuv, which should be part of either mjpegtools or netpbm, but isnt present ont he system, though both packages are installed
<ecarroll> what is the best way to perminatly disable artsd without breaking the ubuntu-desktop meta package? is there like a blacklist.d i can add it too?
<Computer__Guru> abhayks: ty
<guillem> Nermal, wow, I can see I have the "/usr/lib32" plenty of stuff
<zenrox> Computer__Guru,  ya its plobly with anothe packare
<d4rksh4de> how to edit menu.lst correctly?
<DarkLight> hey guys. Can you help me with Ubuntu plz?
<zenrox> search for that in synaptic
<Nermal> Computer__Guru hmm.. can't see it on packages.ubuntu.com :|
<Computer__Guru> zenrox: any idea how i'd find it?
<zenrox> ^^
<abhayks> DarkLight: what help u want?
<Computer__Guru> synaptic isnt going to search within packages, though
<zenrox> Computer__Guru,  also try some of the defernt searches too that synaptic provides
<DarkLight> abhayks: heh, Im running now on Live Ubuntu Linux, its nice (I wanted to try it cause Im Winoz user) but I cant acces to my HDD
<DarkLight> its correctly connected, I can normal boot on it to windows, but this Live Ubuntu cant see partitions and acces to disk :(
<zenrox> DarkLight,  thats casue your windows partions = ntfs
<d4rksh4de> how to put Windows boot to 1st in list correctly?
<DarkLight> yep, its ntfs. why linux cant acces to ntfs?
<hondje> it can read ntfs fine, it can't write safely
<guillem> Nermal, however seems that some packages from multiverse, for instance, do no follow that policy :-((
<Madpilot> DarkLight: because MS owns the standard, I think
<DarkLight> I have Suse live cd from 03/2003 and it couldnt acces to ntfs, I thought that new version can :|
<domster> d4rksh4de - su, vim /boot/grub/menu.lst, change '0' to 'saved' under default
<zenrox> DarkLight, the live cd dont provide read access to ntfs in the first place
<DarkLight> is any way how to acces to my disc over the live cd on which Im running? :)
<DarkLight> btw sry for my stupid questions, linux is new for me :)
<zenrox> DarkLight,  but linux can read ntfs partions just cat write to them
<ecarroll> DarkLight: mount -t ntfs
<scaroo> arg i dont succeed repairing my xkb :( could someone help me ?
<zenrox> DarkLight,  not on a live cd
<DarkLight> zenrox: :|
<d4rksh4de> domster> 0 to saved    ... where?
<DarkLight> but thanx to all for ur help :)
<zenrox> ecarroll,  is right i need to look up befor i press enter
<domster> d4rksh4de - I should probably explain a bit better, hold a sec
<d4rksh4de> domster> i have the file opened
<identp> is it possible to print a file from ubuntu to a shared network printer connected to a windows machine?
<Nermal> guillem :|
<shadeland> man, i'm trying to get mp3 support on the livecd, this is a challenge :)
<Nermal> identp of course
<Computer__Guru> synaptic returned nothing, as did packages.ubuntu.com
<zenrox> identp, yes nice howto on the forums
<Nermal> there are gnome tools to configure cups
<identp> great, ill check it out
<Nermal> Computer__Guru I couldn't even see it on packages.debian.org :|
<DarkLight> shadeland: heh, how can you try to run mp3z when you cant acces to HDD with ntfs? ha, u have fat32 :D
<domster> d4rksh4de: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/656
<Computer__Guru> Nermal: i swear it exists
<zenrox> Computer__Guru,  look for a tar.gz on the web and compile and add it your self
<Nermal> Computer__Guru google ? :)
<shadeland> DarkLight, I can access ntfs fine
<Computer__Guru> googled it, as well. cant find a source package
<Computer__Guru> so oh well
<Computer__Guru> screw it
<ecarroll> what is the best way to perminatly disable artsd without breaking the ubuntu-desktop meta package? is there like a blacklist.d i can add it too?
<domster> d4rksh4de - there should be a comment right above the line you need to change pointing it out
<shadeland> ntfs support is built in (although I'm only using it as read-only)
<DarkLight> shade: u r lucky man, I cant =)
<shadeland> Why not, I'm using 5.04 live CD
<shadeland> mount -t ntfs -o ro /mnt/hda3 /mnt/cdrive
<zenrox> shadeland,  you manuly mounted it tho
<shadeland> or whatever
<shadeland> yeah
<DarkLight> wuuuu, thanx for tip, ill try to mount it :)
<shadeland> make sur to include -o ro
<shadeland> that makes it read only
<zenrox> the live cd (imho) should auto mount any ntfs fs systems it finds
<d4rksh4de> domster> and when i do this it puts the Windows on the list 1st? (right now windows is the bottomest)
<abhayks> yes linux does not have a stable driver to write to ntfs partetion
<DarkLight> zenrox: for example, live cd of suse linux do it (find ntfs auto) but this ubuntu not :|
<zenrox> DarkLight,  better exxompol = knoppix
<Belutz> hai all, i just insall kubuntu desktop over my ubuntu... it's greatttttt
<Belutz> i love ubuntu!!!
<DarkLight> zenrox: =)
<zenrox> lol
<DarkLight> darkshade: console after mount cmd say that only root can do it :( fcuk
<domster> d4rksh4de: not exactly - you could just edit the order. what this does is make it so it defaults to the OS you last booted into
<zenrox> DarkLight, add a sudo inforunt
<Belutz> anyone, how do i set different wallpaper for each desktop in gnome?
<DarkLight> zenrox: ?? xixi, sry for my suxxx english, Im from CZ and only 14yrs old =)))))
<Androo> what repository has the "regionset" tool?
<zenrox> sudo
<zenrox> sudo mount ..........
<d4rksh4de> domster> but i can choose any time other OS?
<abhayks> I dont understand this kde/gnome issue ( both are bloated and work properly) though I feel k3b is the best DVD ripping appl, but that apart both are equally good
<domster> d4rksh4de, sure can
<zenrox> Belutz,  dual monitor??
<d4rksh4de> domster> ok thank you
<Belutz> zenrox: 1 monitor
<abhayks> Now I'll try XFCE ( it is low on system resources)
<zenrox> Belutz,  thats not possable as far as i know?
<Nermal> !regionset
<ubotu> Nermal: No idea
<Belutz> is XFCE have a great look?
<Nermal> bah
<Belutz> zenrox: ic... cause it's possible in KDE
<zenrox> Belutz,  yes
<jukk> i want to setup music server for my LAN to listen to...most of the music is in mp3 format. is there a php script to do this?
<abhayks> Well, I have not tried as yet but seen the screenshots- they appear gr8
<Belutz> is XFCE available in hoary universe?
<Nermal> Androo   utils/regionset [universe] 
<zenrox> Belutz,  gnome dont have that capability
<abhayks> yes XFCE is in hoary
<zenrox> Belutz, yes
<zenrox> xfce4.2.1 tho
<Belutz> ok... trying to get XFCE *excited*
<abhayks> USE Breezy-- for latest ones
<zenrox> i love xfce
<zenrox> i have 4.2.2 debs installed
<Nermal> xfce isn't that exciting
<zenrox> it is for me
<Nermal> zenrox bless
<zenrox> nice clean and faster on my dual monitors
* Nermal ties a balloon to zenrox's chair
<abhayks> Please check "http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot24ii.png"
<abhayks> this is a gnome session- a bit modified though
<abhayks> XFCE appears equally good with very low on resources
<zenrox> this is true
<tobi_> good morning!
<zenrox> but reall fast on sys's with lots of resources
<ecarroll> what is the best way to perminatly disable artsd without breaking the ubuntu-desktop meta package? is there like a blacklist.d i can add it too?
<tobi_> is there a way to fix x keymaps in breezy? *duck*
<abhayks> Please any comments about the images !!
<tobi_> daniels: are you there :) ?
<d4rksh4de> do my intel x86 Ubuntu work on AMD 64 Athlon?
<zenrox> d4rksh4de,  no
<abhayks> d4rksh4de: It should not
<zenrox> d4rksh4de, it can but will run in emulated mode
<d4rksh4de> it should work on AMD Athlon
<tobi_> damn, i'm dying without brackets :(
<daniels> robihm?
<d4rksh4de> but in 64 bit?
<daniels> er
<daniels> tobi_: hm?
<DarkLight> grrr, now it says that "hdaX" (instead x is numer) does not exist :| im so sorry for my stupid problemz ;)
<tobi_> daniels: is there a way to fix the keymaps in xorg?
<tobi_> daniels: or just to make altgr work?
<daniels> tobi_: make sure you have the newest xkeyboard-config and xlibs installed, and that /etc/X11/xkbcomp is a symlink to a binary that runs
<daniels> (preferably xkbcomp itself if you want anything to work ...)
<daniels> and also, /etc/X11/xkb/compiled should be a symlink to /var/lib/xkb, I think
<tobi_> daniels: xlibs won't install, it tries to delete the xkb stuff.
<mebaran151> why is sound juicer so damn slow compared to goobox
<mebaran151> ?
<daniels> tobi_: it should, it just needs some poking
<tobi_> and the postconfig-script exits with signal 1
<mebaran151> also for ogg, should I be using 160 kbps or 128 kbps
<mebaran151> is 160 so much better
<Androo> I have installed libdvdcss2 and Totem still will not play encrypted DVDs ("don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)2 ....")
<mebaran151> in the modern iteration of ogg
<mebaran151> Androo, I dont think Totem will ever be able to use it ...
<mebaran151> use mplayer
<tobi_> daniels: so it will never run through, even if i delete the whole xkb dir
<daniels> tobi_: make sure /etc/X11/xkb/rules exists as a directory
<daniels> tobi_: mkdir -p /etc/X11/xkb/rules && sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.8.2-42_all.deb && sudo apt-get install xkeyboard-config
<daniels> tobi_: i have a fix for this coming up tonight
<tobi_> daniels: ok, i'll give it a try! thanks a lot!
<DarkLight> zenrox: still here?
<zenrox> DarkLight, hdaX = hda 1-99 (usualy 1 for a cdrive)
<zenrox> c drive
<DarkLight> I tried from 1 to 10 and it still say "special device /mnt/hda1 does not exist
<yahalom> hey guys i'm working on a windows box are there any apps that will give me a linux terminal?
<Androo> yahalom: SSH + PuTTY
<Ninwa> Is it just me or is like half the internet down.. O_O
<Ninwa> Yes, I mean that in ths most serious way possible...
<abhayks> anyone tried archLinux ?
<Androo> if you mean accessing a remote box
<Ninwa> I can only resolve about half of the domain names I try... and sometimes it will resolve but not connect to the IP
<Androo> abhayks: yes, its quite nice, though the package selection isn't always fantastic
<Ninwa> ... I think maybe there's a very bad node right next to me...
<yahalom> Androo: i got putty. i want to be able to browse this box with alinux terminal not a remote host
<Ninwa> it literally split the internet into two :(
<abhayks> yahalom: try cygwin
<Androo> yahalom: cygwin
<yahalom> what is cygwin?
<abhayks> Androo: Planning to install it on my desktop-- looks too risky for Thinkpad
<abhayks> yahalom: it is an application that gives a *NIX like interface, most of unix utilities and even XServer
<scaroo> daniels, the "apt-get install xkeyboard-config" fails because it tries to replace a file owned by xbase-clients
<yahalom> :( admin has give me no install access.
<abhayks> scaroo-- this is the worst part of dependency hell
<daniels> scaroo: which one -- /etc/X11/xkb/compiled, or /xkbcomp?
<yahalom> anyone know where i can get a gaim.exe without having to isntall it?
<abhayks> yahalom: use Linux Live CD
<hondje> yahalom: http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/
<scaroo> daniels, /etc/X11/xkb/compiled
<yahalom> abhayks: workign from a terminal
<LasseL> is there any way I can "right-click-drag" in nautilus like I can in windows explorer?
<daniels> scaroo: ok, there's a fix on the way for that
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is back (gone 06:43:10)
<abhayks> u can download gaim.exe, without installing it
<scaroo> abhayks, well said ! but it also a way to keep a system coherent :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok can anyone help me i'm trying to install java
<abhayks> sorry I don't have it, becoz I don't use any application ending with .exe
<scaroo> daniels, ok so i wait and see
<abhayks> scaroo: true
<yahalom> abhayks: where? i onyl dounf installation exes
<yahalom> abhayks: yeah i never use windows. just at work they are using windows :(
<hussam> By next month, will breezy be safe enough to upgrade?
<abhayks> yahalom: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<abhayks> here u'll find the windows version too
<yahalom> abhayks: but its an install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um anyone have any ideas about my java question?
<pokemon69> hello, i'm with a small problem with debmirror I can't get with to download the backports packages, anyone can help out ?
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<abhayks> u mean -- u need the executable, OH to get around the restriction of not able to install
<hondje> what's the Q, ChurcH_of_FoamY ?
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ubotu does - or do you have that URL already?
<bojangles> there is one statement that i just don't understand no matter how hard i try
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i installed java but can't figure out how to get the plug in for mozilla
<bojangles> this person said "Because they are freaking overpriced, that is why"
<hondje> where'd you install it to?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to work
<yahalom> abhayks: exactly
<hondje> /usr/java?
<pokemon69> anyone can help me out with a comando so i can make demirror get the packages from the Backports project ??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hell if i know i followd this
<TPC> will the debootstrap on a hoary cd work when installing a "normal" debian system? or do I have to install debians debootstrap?
<abhayks> yahalom: there is a hack for that-- not ethical though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<Madpilot> bojangles: are you STILL rabbiting on about MS? why?
<bojangles> but Apple is even more expensive than MS and Blade setups are even more expensive than Apple....so why do they say $20,000 for a basic copy of windows is overpriced.
<abhayks> yahalom: use a linux live CD and get the windows administrator password
<yahalom> abhayks: tell me
<yahalom> abhayks: how?
<bojangles> and RedHat is more expensive too.
<yahalom> abhayks: how would i do that?
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: but where did you extract it to?
<yahalom> abhayks: i m on terminal :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje i don't know where it installed to >.<
<bojangles> it seems like they just don't want to individually fork over the $20,000 each.
<scaroo> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you should use the java-common package wich offer you a tool to generate a deb file from the sun'sjava installer
<scaroo> it will resolve for you the symlinks and so on to get the mozilla plugin
<bojangles> and every TCO study has shown that $20,000 for windows is always cheaper than free Linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i downloaded it from java's website >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause the how to dosen't work with my repos
<abhayks> yahalom:http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/WinXP/Q_20348448.html
<ValheruLord> are there any good documents about POSIx Standards
<hondje> linux saves us assloads of money at work, ymmv
* ChurcH_of_FoamY shivvers at the winhaxp talk
<hondje> TCOs are for PHBs :p
<Madpilot> bojangles: you do know that MS sponsered at least some of those "Linux is expesive" studies, don't you?
<bojangles> Madpilot, well regardless...cant you see that $20,000 is cheaper than free.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje i tryed yesterday to follow this link but the repos woulden't work for me
<Madpilot> bojangles: WTF is your problem? You've been on this subject for hours, and it wasn't even that interesting in the first place...
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, hey, remember the ubuntu code of conduct
<identp> kubuntu decided that it didnt like my cdrom anymore
<identp> [15:56]  <identp> i took out one cd and put a new one in
<identp> [15:57]  <identp> now i get the error: Unable to create io-slave: error loading 'kio_media'
<bojangles> Madpilot, i am trying to understand why every individual in India doesn't want to be honest and pay the $20,000 for a legal copy of windows.
<zenrox> identp,  try in #kubuntu
<Burgundavia> bojangles, this is #ubuntu, not #bashwindowstco
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: yeah, yeah. bojangles, because that's a lot of money, esp. in India?
<abhayks> bojangles: Refrain yourself from making such slandrous remaks about Indians
<identp> zenrox, tried there, no help :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats the current version of java?
<scaroo> ChurcH_of_FoamY, 1.5
<abhayks> Madpilot: this is #ubuntu and not  #regional forum
<xuniluser> HI Guys: I'm looking for a Visual-like Software Development tool for ubuntu linux. Anyone?
<scaroo> ChurcH_of_FoamY, 1.5 rev3 to be precise
<scaroo> xuniluser, try eclipse
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<abhayks> I believe we are all using ubuntu ( FREE)
<Rattboi> I'm not
<hondje> I thought it was 4
<scaroo> xuniluser, try eclipse + cdt (c dev environement) + visual editor plugin
<hondje> java version "1.5.0_04"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<scaroo> hondje, ah maybe ! i may have missed the fouth release
<scaroo> *fourth
* ChurcH_of_FoamY stumbles through ubuntu wiki for installing java
<hondje> I don't think you're missing much :)
<scaroo> yep ii sure is a minor revision :p
<hondje> anyone using matlab r14?
<bojangles> abhayks, i am going on heard facts...i did not make those facts...someone in this room made them and crimsun was also in the room
<the_walrus> does anyone know where a list of repositories is?
<scaroo> the_walrus, apt-get.org
<bojangles> abhayks, i just forget who it was
<the_walrus> thanks scaroo
<tobi_> daniels: still won't work. the xlibs postinst-script always deletes the /etc/X11/xkb/rules, if it exists...
<linukso> hondje: yes
<linukso> hondje: not r14, but I think R17
<tobi_> daniels: and setxkbmap dies with "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property"
<abhayks> bojangles: sure u believe in having your own point of view and not to follow someone else views
<hondje> 17? When they'd jump that high? Oh well...how does the UI run in linux?
<daniels> tobi_: ok, just add 'exit 0' at the end of /var/lib/dpkg/info/xlibs.postinst and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<daniels> tobi_: did you install xkeyboard-config?
<hondje> linukso: I'm still using r13, and I'm tired of it being retarded, like not using gl for plots, etc
<tobi_> daniels: yeah
<the_walrus> what happens if I put on a standard debian repository?
<hondje> the_walrus: things break and you come back asking how to fix it
<the_walrus> thought as much
<the_walrus> i know how to fix stuff, its called "the axe"
<the_walrus> :)
<mouarffr> does anyone have an idea ? Xorg only launch on 640*480
<linukso> hondje: ah, sorry. Mixing the numbers a bit. its R14, and I have not had any problems with the gui
<hondje> then someone will point you to a guide on apt pinning, and you'll shorten your life from the stress
<mouarffr> even if I don't have 640*480 in the conf file
<linukso> hondje: except that it is slow
<reka> !tell mouarffr about fixres
<hondje> next thing you know, kids will throw rocks at you and laugh :( Very sad
<hondje> linukso: happen to use a nvidia card with ti?
<tobi_> daniels: i'll give it a try
* hondje wonders why mathworks still uses a retarded java ui :(
<linukso> hondje: yes
<bojangles> abhayks, in this case i am just trying to understand the person' s comment "They are freaking overpriced"
<bojangles> abhayks, this is not an obvious conclusion
<hondje> linukso: awesome, and opengl doesn't complain?
* hondje is paranoid whne it comes to throwing down a large chunk of cash
<mouarffr> for my screen resolution, the howto does not help me
<bojangles> abhayks, nearly every TCO study has shown that paying  $20,000 each is far cheaper than paying nothing.
<linukso> hondje: hmmm, never used opengl with matlab. sorry
<bojangles> abhayks, so you can see it is not obvious.
<reka> mouarffr: why not?
<hondje> well, thanks a ton linukso
<linukso> hondje: np
<mouarffr> reka, my conffile is correct
<xuniluser> scaroo: sorry for the delayed response, is eclipse included in the 5.0.4 ubuntu package?
<reka> daniels: i posted a bug report for a broken package (sml-nj) today.  if the hoary repos only provide security updates, does this mean i'll have to wait for breezy before the problem is fixed?
<reka> mouarffr: post it to a pastebin and i'll have a look.
<xuniluser> scaroo: and how do i add the visual plugin and cdt?
<abhayks> bojangles: these studies are worldwide an not restricted to India. Its OK to talk about M$, but plz talk in general terms and not with respect to any particular Country.
<mouarffr> reka, pastebin ?
<reka> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bojangles> abhayks, well this particular person came into this room and specifically stated that India is pirating over 80% because they do not want to pay $20,000 each for a legal copy of windows.
<bojangles> abhayks, this is why India has been focused on.
<daniels> reka: right
<Wilow> Excuse me.  I have windows XP and Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 updated.  I recently over-rided my MBR sector when I reinstall windows.  However I am now unable to boot Ubuntu.  I ready on (ubuntuguide.org) that I should type "rescue" at boot and log in as root then type "grub-install /dev/hda".  Where /dev/hda is the location of my /boot partition.  However it comes up with an error message.  I think my boot partition is called something else.  So my question is how do I f
<Wilow> ind out which is my boot parition.
<reka> daniels: *sigh* thanks.
<reka> Wilow: 'sudo fdisk -l' maybe?
<Wilow> reka: Can you confirm that will work?  I have to reboot this computer.
<mouarffr> reka,  posted now
<ilba7r> hi i installed gtk2_qt theme manager so i can manage the fonts from kde. Unfourtanetly it messed up all my gtk fonts. I removed it but still the fonts are messed up. ANY ONE KNOW HOW CAN I RETRIVE THE DEFAULT FONTS FOR GTK APPLICATIONS
<reka> Wilow: i'm not certain actually...but when  use that, i get a 'Boot' column, and and asterix on /dev/hda1 which is my windows partition
<the_walrus> I've added the backport repository, and I cant get flash installed
<the_walrus> i cant even find the package
<Wilow> reka: brb
<hondje> flashplugin-nonfree IIRC, it's in multiverse
<erirlar> when i uninstall an app in Synaptic how can i make it to also remove it's dependencies?
<the_walrus> hondje, thats what I thought, I cant find it anywhere though
<hondje> what do you mean, find it?
<tobi_> daniels: still no success :(
<the_walrus> well, I do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<abhayks> erirlar: dep clean
<reka> mouarffr: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<the_walrus> tells me it cant be found, so I search in synaptic, cant be found
<tobi_> daniels: the postinst script ran through but it changes nothing
<erirlar> abhayks: thanks
<hondje> the_walrus: do you ahve multiverse repos?
<the_walrus> I think so
<DarkLight> hey guys, me again...
<the_walrus> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<the_walrus> would that line do it?
<hondje> nope
<daniels> tobi_: did you install xkeyboard-config?
<the_walrus> ok, then no I dont have multiverse repo's
<mouarffr> reka, monitorrange: 30-83, 56-76
<hondje> go above, see the line that has universe in it, archive.ubuntu.something/hoary universe ?
<tobi_> daniels: sure
<DarkLight> zenrox: I mounted it to "home/ubuntu/disk" but I still cant see the content of my mounted partition :(
<tobi_> daniels: and the xkbcomp also exists
<the_walrus> deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted, that line?
<hondje> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<DarkLight> I used cmd: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/disk
<hondje> that line
<the_walrus> k
<hondje> add the word multiverse after universe
<the_walrus> sweet, thanks
<mouarffr> reka, This not seems to be a conf problem.. On Gnome I only have 640*480 and 60hz
<hondje> then run apt-get update and then you can do it
<abhayks> DarkLight: " sudo ls /home/ubuntu/disk"
<daniels> tobi_: ugh, weird
<daniels> tobi_: let me check it out
<the_walrus> thanks hondje
<reka> mouarffr: i entered your monitor rates you gave me in the 'Monitor' section, which is what you would've gotten if you weren't so lazy and just followed the wiki instructions. :P
<tobi_> daniels: yeah! btw - /etc/X11/xkb and the rules subdir where only root-accessible
<reka> mouarffr: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/658
<abhayks> DarkLight: Please ensure that /dev/hda1 was mounted properly
<daniels> tobi_: oh, cool
<abhayks> use "mount" to display all mounts
<DarkLight> I mouted it correctly, (it didnt say any error message)
<reka> mouarffr: replace your xorg.conf file with that, then restart X with a ctrl+alt+backspace
<tobi_> daniels: but i changed that anyway... could you inform me via /query if you find something? i'll be idle then...
<DarkLight> but when I open the mouted location (disk folder) it say that only root can show that or something like that
<DarkLight> btw "sudo ls home/ubuntu/disk" >> No such file or directory
<abhayks> DarkLight: u did not give the normal user the permission to see mounted parttetion
* Nermal is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<DarkLight> abhayks: aaaha :) and, how can I do that? :D
<mouarffr> reka, If I kill gdm and launch startx it's work
<mouarffr> reka, but if the computer startx with gdm it's only on 640*480 :(
<reka> mouarffr: did you do what i said?
* Nermal has returned.. back again ..[gone/1m 58s] 
<hondje> but if it works w/out gdm, then it should be configured fine
<mouarffr> reka,  yep but i did not restart gdm until the changes
<mouarffr> reka,  let's restart gdm to see what it does
* hondje ponders the vast depths of freenode
* reka is confused
<mouarffr> reka, seems to work better :)
<reka> mouarffr: fixed?
<DarkLight> *angry_with_mounting_ntfs_partitions* :(
<mouarffr> reka, didn't xorg able to do this alone ?
<reka> what do you mean?
<mouarffr> reka, on my debian I didn't put the settings
<mouarffr> reka, and it's working great
<McYoda> Hello world. Umm, I have a slight problem with Apache (1.3.33), I wonder if anyone could help? The problem is that I have drwxr-xr-x access to my /images folder, but still I get 403 error. I have also <Directory> configured as Allow from all. What could be the problem?
<reka> mouarffr: likely then that debain detected your monitor correctly and ubuntu did not
<Wilow> reka: it didn't work
<Wilow> "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<Wilow> I did it through user and root
<Wilow> fdisk -l
<reka> mouarffr: it's  a *very* common problem.  i myself have to do it when i reinstall.
<mouarffr> reka, yep seems to be something like that, thanks for your help
<reka> sure, next time try the wiki at least
<Tomcat_> McYoda: Are the files inside readable by the webserver?
<McYoda> And, I figured that I can access the folder when I rename it to e.g /imagess or anything else. Just when the name is "images", it turns forbidden.
<reka> when someone tells you to. :P
<McYoda> Yes, they are, Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> Mh. :\
<Wilow> This is urgent I need to boot up my Ubuntu 5.04 but my MBR is erased and I don't know which is my boot parition.
<Wilow> My Windows XP overrided Ubuntu GRUB MBR and I can't boot Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> Wilow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<snowblink> Wilow, have you got a linux CD handy?
<mouarffr> reka, I just saw the line sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange in the wiki :)
<Wilow> I put the Ubuntu CD in and followed that Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> and?
<bojangles> what does this mean "freaking overpriced" ....what determines price?
<Wilow> Excuse me.  I have windows XP and Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 updated.  I recently over-rided my MBR sector when I reinstall windows.  However I am now unable to boot Ubuntu.  I read on (ubuntuguide.org) that I should type "rescue" at boot and log in as root then type "grub-install /dev/hda".  Where /dev/hda is the location of my /boot partition.  However it comes up with an error message.  I think my boot partition is called something else.  So
<Wilow> my question is how do I find out which is my boot parition.
<mouarffr> reka, I didn't do this test as it's working on my debian.. My fault
<hondje> !tell Wilow about windowsmbr
<ColonelKernel> Wilow, when you do grub-install put --rescan at the end
<DarkLight> :( mounting still wont work!
<Wilow> grub-install --rescan
<Wilow> no path name?
<ColonelKernel> Wilow, I apologize its -recheck
<Wilow> "grub-install -recheck" is the exact command, character for character roger?
<ColonelKernel> grub-install /dev/whateveryourbootpartitionusuallyis -recheck
<Wilow> I do not know wher emy bootpartion is or what is is named though
<reka> that's the thing, he's not sure which is the boot partition
<lonetree> hi guys
<lonetree> is this the ubuntu irc channel?
<McYoda> Yes, it seems to be it.
<bojangles> "freaking overpriced?" by what formula do you determine the correct price?
<golanz> yes it is lonetree
<lonetree> thanks golanz
<golanz> :-) lonetree
<lonetree> :-)
<DarkLight> lonetree: yep =)
<lonetree> i have encounter a problem here which i do not whether any of you guys here has it
<lonetree> do you guys enounter problem with timestamp?
<DarkLight> abhayks: u there? =)
<golanz> a question on usb drives: when I attach one, my dmesg doesn't tell me where it is attached (eg. sdb1)
<golanz> how can I discover it for sure?
<Wilow> I am rather annoyed.  I use Ubuntu so that I can have a Linux Operating System to use.  However I could have fixed this problem by reformatting and installing ubuntu again by now.  The only thing that is stopping me are my remaining files on Unbuntu.
<lonetree> i.e, when you copy a file or a folder with file over to a network share, the folder date changes to the current date and file date changes to 1980 01 01 tues
<ColonelKernel> Wilow, the do grub-install -recheck /dev/hda
<ColonelKernel> sheesh
<golanz> wilow: if you use a root partition, and a separate partition for home, you can reinstall without losing data
<bojangles> Wilow, there are grub docs available online so you don't have to ask such questions...they are in apt-get
<golanz> any help for usb drives?
<marcus__> how do i watch movies on ubuntu?
<lonetree> anyone?
<ColonelKernel> marcus__, I use mplayer
<marcus__> cos the ones i download are all frm widows player
<lonetree> i use mplayer too
<bojangles> Wilow, this way if you are busy reading the millions of documentations pages...you won't have to take anyone's time to ask any questions.
<lonetree> works just fine
<Wilow> I'm sick of reading articles and forums to learn linux.  They mostly all lead to the wrong direction and searching in most cases such as these is a terribly painful process of elimination
<lonetree> i do agree with you wilow
<marcus__> can u watch any downloaded movies on mplayer?
<lonetree> but learning is a process
<bojangles> Wilow, absolutely....that is why RTM is changed to RTFM....note the word fuckedup
<Wilow> I would rather learn to program or do something else than waste my time trying to fix something so linux trivial
<ColonelKernel> Wilow, youve been told what to do, numerous tinmes
<housetier> http://instant-knowledge.com/ <- no learning, just clicking and knowing
<ColonelKernel> no ones holding a gun to your head
<Wilow> I still think a solution should be put http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation to find your home parition.  My personal opinion.
<lonetree> so what about my question?
<lonetree> did anyone have this problem on timestamp
<Wilow> mplayer song
<reka> Wilow: do you know if you installed grub on the windows partition?
<Data> my time is too fast (AMD Athlon 64 proc w/ cpud freq scaling) Any ideas?
<lonetree> i.e dat and time change on copy and paste to network share folder
<Wilow> I have no idea, sorry.
<marcus__> how do i download mplayer?
<Wilow> I selected install Ubuntu on largest free space available
<Wilow> sudo apt-get mplayer?
<Madpilot> lonetree: start with the really obvious: you've double-check system time & date on all the comps, right?
<lonetree> yes
<reka> Wilow: well, assuming you did, did you ever mount your windows partition in /etc/fstab?
<Wilow> I just mounted it when I needed to access the windows files through Linux if that is what you are referring too.
<reka> Wilow: but you didn't use /etc/fstab?
<Wilow> reka: no I did not.
<Wilow> lonetree: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<erirlar> how can i change the computer name? tryed changeing it in /etc/hosts but then i couldnt log inn to Gnome
<Wilow> go to Mplayer 1/4 of the way down
<reka> Wilow: well that stuffs up my suggestion...have you tryed ColonelKernel's one yet?
<reka> *tried
<Data> erirlar, /etc/hostname
<ColonelKernel> just add -recheck
<Wilow> grub-install -recheck /dev/hda?
<Wilow> I am just about to check it now, roger?
<ColonelKernel> Wilow, if that doesnt work try -rescan
<ColonelKernel> I cant remember which one it was
<Wilow> brb
<erirlar> Data: thank you
<lonetree> I am still stuck with this date and time problem
<orangerange> Hello, all: Do you have even a bit of a knack/eye for good design/layout? If so, please  take a second to look at a one-page handout that I will be giving to my audience. It' an openoffice file. http://koyuri.tripod.com/bigfoot.sxw or http://koyuri.tripod.com/bigfoot.odt. Please give me your advice, as to how I can better the design or layout.
<lonetree>  anyone else here has this problem?
<marcus__> where can i find the download for mplayer?
<Data> please, has anybody an idea, why my time is running too fast? is that a problem with cpud frequency scaling?!?!?
<mouarffr> arg My new workstation is now installed on ubuntu :) I will test the difference with my old station on Debian
<bojangles> marcus__, Wilow posted a decent documentation for everyone before he left and he was careful to note the dependencies
<lonetree> guys
<bojangles> marcus__, but sadly they are illegal in the US as far as i know...but i don't know all the facts.
<Madpilot> marcus__: mplayer is in Synaptic. no need to go to the web
<orangerange> the one page paper is just a simple list of "Useful Japanese Phrases". I just want to make it look clean and pretty, and something that my audience would like to use and refer to. If you have the time, please take a look at the document as referred to above. Thank you very much! I know this is not a ubuntu-specific question, but if you have a minute of time, I'd appreciate it. Thank you. 8-)   8-)    8-)
<orangerange> Again, the file is at http://koyuri.tripod.com/bigfoot.odt or http://koyuri.tripod.com/bigfoot.sxw. 8-)
<lonetree> sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<marcus__> so how do i get it then?
<lonetree> i shall ask my question again
<lonetree> at console
<lonetree> type sudo -s
<lonetree> then enter your root password
<bojangles> lonetree, well hard to say...have you read the docs on tzinfo
<lonetree> and then issue the command sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<bojangles> lonetree, or maybe tzselect...not sure about ubuntu
<wilow> THe command is "grub-install --recheck /dev/hda"
<wilow> Response is:
<wilow> "/dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive"
<lonetree> tzselect?
<j2dope> hi guys. i've got an external HDD. one partition is NTFS, the other i made to Fat32... ubuntu only mounts the Fat32 partition. how can i make it mount the NTFS (where most of my music is)
<lonetree> time zone?
<bojangles> lonetree, or tzconfig
<bojangles> lonetree, not sure about ubuntu
<lonetree> bah
<bojangles> lonetree, you should read the docs on those
<lonetree> it doesn't help at all
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<wilow> Hmm.. only 1 and a half hours wasted on a trvial linux problem which is still not solved.
<lonetree> in fact i think this is a common problem on lots of linux distro
<bojangles> wilow, well at least you posted some nice docs for others.
<lonetree> i haver tried fedora core 4 , novell suse, ubuntu, gentoo, and PCBSD
<bojangles> wilow, there are grub specific docs so you can learn more about grub
<bojangles> wilow, and they are in apt-get
<lonetree> all has this problem on date and time issue
<lonetree> wierd
<bojangles> lonetree, well what did the docs say on tzconfig
<orangerange> nobody has a spare minute of time?
<lonetree> I'm not sure
<lonetree> but if tz is about time zone then i have no issue cos all are set correctly
<lonetree> orange
<bojangles> lonetree, well maybe you should check your bios
<lonetree> i can't see anything there
<wilow> I can almost assure you that I would read through half of it, get half and won't get half.  That will takes hours.  I can assure you, that idea is not even worth considering.  Just like most of the stupid linux man pages without any examples of the parameters in play in which can and can't be used together etc.
<bojangles> lonetree, perhaps your clock is set wrong
<orangerange> lonetree, you talking to me?
<tobi_> daniels: you upgraded xkeyboard-config - is it already solved?
<daniels> tobi_: yeah
<daniels> tobi_: well
<daniels> tobi_: the file conflicts, anyway
<daniels> it works locally, but I'm still trying to find out why it's broken for you
<lonetree> bojangles, if one system is like that then maybe that is the problem
<lonetree> i have 4 boxes here
<lonetree> all installed with different os
<lonetree> 3 linux 1 windows
<lonetree> all 3 linux gave the same problem on time and datre
<lonetree> date
<lonetree> yes orange
<lonetree> i tried to go to the link but i can't see anything
<bojangles> lonetree, well are the bios set correctly and are you loading any services that try to get the time from the web
<bojangles> lonetree, perhaps at a wrong location
<reka> wilow: i understand your frustration and personally, i would just reinstall and get it over and done with.  did you have a seperate home partition?
<lonetree> like wat?
<lonetree> bojangles
<orangerange> lonetree, do you use openoffice 1.1.X? or version 2?
<lonetree> i use 2
<tobi_> daniels: ok, thanks! i'll upgrade and try it in a few minutes...
<bojangles> lonetree, well i have seen some linux distros that try to sink to some external web based clock
<lonetree> bojangles, wat issue will that have?
<wilow> No, not in this install.  I usually do it with other Linux Distos but I'm new to Ubuntu and wanted to pretty much just Use linux not nessessary Learn linux.
<bojangles> lonetree, and they always screw up the clock....so make sure you are not running the wrong service in  your runlevel.
<j2dope> hi guys. i've got an external HDD. one partition is NTFS, the other i made to Fat32... ubuntu only mounts the Fat32 partition. how can i make it mount the NTFS (where most of my music is)
<martii> hi folks
<martii> what do you use for spam filtering with exim ?
<marcus__> how do u get it man
<orangerange> lonetree, i'm trying to send you file. please accept
<marcus__> i cant seem to work it out
<marcus__> mplayer how do get it?
<orangerange> lonetree, i'm trying to send you the openoffice file. please accept it.
<ilba7r> hi again somehow i managed to mess up my fonts
<reka> wilow: ok then, you can use something like this: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/ or this: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm to get the files you need on your ubuntu partition.
<lonetree> bojangles
<lonetree> tell me more
<lonetree> what should i do?
<ilba7r> i have a pdf file with times new roman fonts but with evince i am sure it is not displaying the right font how can i rectify that
<orangerange> lonetree, please accept the file.
<orangerange> lonetree, hit the "accept" or "receive" button.
<bojangles> lonetree, what happens if you just try to use date
<lonetree> wat is it abt?
<orangerange> lonetree, you talking to me? If so, please say my nickname "bigfoot1".
<reka> wilow: ...then just reinstall....take the experience with a grain of salt.  at least it will remind you next time to work out which is the boot partition before installing windows
<Madpilot> orangerange: actually, you're not using 'bigfoot', but orangerange...
<bojangles> lonetree, can you not correct the time with date
<Madpilot> off to sleep. later, everyone...
<lonetree> bojangles, wat do you mean?
<lonetree> are you trying to say that i dun sync the time and date with time server?
<lonetree> bojangles
<huttan> hello, Im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it always freezes on bootup on "Starting hotplug subsystem..."
<bojangles> lonetree, what i am saying is why don't you just set the time with date or bios and take the external stuff out of your runlevel
<wilow> reka: Windows has stopped me booting Linux
<wilow> A very common occurrence. What happens is that Uncle Bill does not accept that any other operating system (O/S) apart from one created by Microsoft should be allowed to run on a PC. So, when you load / re-load any of Uncle Bill's O/Ss it will overwrite a part of your hard disk called the Master Boot Record (mbr). This is the bit that tells your PC, during boot up, where to find the operating system.  (Knew this already.... but AMEN)
<bassembg> hi room
<azerttyu> bonjour
<bassembg> its me again
<bojangles> wilow, well i suppose that is why MS charges $20,000 for a legal copy of windows and nobody complains.
<bassembg> i'm trying to install my printer driver but it dosen't work  any help
<curut> hey peep i have a question if i want to refresh the sound without restarting which resources should i kill?
<reka> wilow: i was actually thinking of that....didn't want to start the ms-hating. :)
<Belutz> hmmm after trying KDE and XFCE, i think Gnome is the most suitable for me...
<huttan> Anyone have any idea ?
<curut> is it esd?
<bojangles> bassembg, well so far i have found 3 printers that work
<bassembg> but i allready have one
<wilow> Don't you Love that line ""It's business, not personal"
<bojangles> bassembg, an HP LJ, the Brother MFC3420C and the Epson CX5400 MFC
<bojangles> bassembg, that is all i have found that work
<lonetree> bojangles
<bassembg> its sumsoung scx 4100
<lonetree> i think i have done that
<reka> wilow: off 'the apprentice'? :)
<lonetree> but just in case i have done wrongly
<wilow> Yeah bro
<bassembg> it has a linux software but wit sh extension
<lonetree> can you let me know the steps?
<marcus__> man i still cant get mplayer
<bassembg> how can i run it] 
<marcus__> anybody can help me?
<huttan> hello, Im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it always freezes on bootup on "Starting hotplug subsystem...", anyone know what might be wrong?
<bojangles> bassembg, and the Brother was quite difficult to make work...especially the scanner stuff
<to|m> marcus__: reionstall it?
<ColonelKernel>  does the linux-source dir one installs with apt-get have ubuntu patches applied to it or is it a vanilla 2.6.10?
<curut> guy when i try to run mp3 it say my sound resources is being used what should i do?
<marcus__> reinstall wat?
<bassembg> so what to do?
<bojangles> bassembg, but it does work as well as the Epson but the Epson is much easier to make work.
<Belutz> huttan: what's the brand of your laptop?
<to|m> marcus__: mplayer package?
<marcus__> how?
<to|m> marcus__: like the other software look in menu
<huttan> Belutz, Toshiba
<bassembg> what about sh files or mfp files
<bojangles> bassembg, because you have to modify the Brother cupswrapper from cups to cupsys
<bojangles> bassembg, however both work fine.
<huttan> Belutz, Toshiba m-40 140 FS
<bassembg> how can i do that
<huttan> Belutz, sorry. M-40 148 FS
<Whistler> i wanna reencode mp3 i use audacity
<Whistler> but it needs
<lonetree> bojangles, can you let me know the steps?
<Whistler> libmp3lame.so
<Whistler> where can i get it?
<marcus__> so i have to restart my comp?
<to|m> marcus__:  search ubuntu wiki 1st
<wilow> reka: thanks for the links to extract win32 files from linux
<bassembg> bojangles , how can i make sh files work on my linux
<wilow> linux files from linux
<wilow> linux files from windows
<reka> wilow: no problem...hopefully your future experiences aren't as painful. :)
<bojangles> bassembg, you need to get csh from synaptic
<wilow> I still don't understand why fdisk -l isn't working
<bojangles> bassembg, because some drivers require that particular capability
<bojangles> bassembg, but for the most part you can use bash
<universal> hi all
<bassembg> ok i'll try it first
<Whistler> libmp3lame.so
<Whistler> where can i get it?
<bassembg> how to use bash
<universal> can some of u tell me were i can se details of my RAM?
<bojangles> bassembg, there are plenty of examples...just look at a few scripts and it should become obvious
<bojangles> bassembg, and also there is some nice 30 or so page documentation
<bassembg> oh no i can't read any mor
<bojangles> bassembg, what did you do?
<universal> do u know were i can se details of my hardware?
<to|m> how i get NUM Lock on at startup?
<bassembg> i'm geting blind oh
<bojangles> bassembg, oh well i have that problem too...
<bojangles> bassembg, i bought a $1 lens that i use to read a little here and there.
<bojangles> bassembg, when i have to
<bojangles> bassembg, it works ok
<bassembg> how to get csh from synaptic
<bojangles> bassembg, well i got it from the debian web site
<bojangles> bassembg, but you should be able to get it from several places.
<universal> hello u there?
<Whistler> anybody knows where can i get libmp3lame.so
<Whistler> ?
<universal> somebody?
<bassembg> ok i'll search for csh , right?
<huttan> hello, Im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it always freezes on bootup on "Starting hotplug subsystem...", anyone know what might be wrong?
<bojangles> bassembg, well if you need it....i needed it for the Brother stuff
<bojangles> bassembg, just depends on what you are trying to do.
<bassembg> ok
<bassembg> all i'm trying to do is to use my laser printer
<reka> to|m: http://freshmeat.net/projects/numlockx/
<Nermal> huttan: boot with pci=noacpi noapic
<to|m> reka: thx ;)
<orangerange> hello. does anybody have a minute. I need some advice.
<universal> how can i see what tyoe of RAM i have????
<universal> how can i see what tyo'pe of RAM i have????
<scaroo> daniels, ok the xkeyboard package is fixed and i could install it, xkb seems to be saner now but i still cant use the shift key to get upercased letters :/ (with a french layout), any clue ?
<Whistler> anybody knows where can i get libmp3lame.so
<Nermal> universal: usually when you turn your computer on
<orangerange> Whistler, search ubuntuforums.com
<universal> ok, yeah
<Nermal> otherwise lspci -vv maybe
<Nermal> might give you a clue
<universal> Nermal, but i cant see details here in ubuntu?
<Nermal> or the output from dmesg
<Nermal> like I said.. maybe
<universal> ok
<universal> ill try
<daniels> scaroo: no idea, sorry.  will investigate it.
<orangerange> Hello all: before i submit a one-page document to headquarters, I'd like to get anyone's advice on how to make it more pleasing to the eye. Does anybody have a spare minute to just quickly skim over a page containing a few words?
<orangerange> 8-) 8-) 8-)
<marcus__> i have totem MPlayer
<marcus__> is it any good?
<huttan> Nermal, that doesnt fix it
<huttan> Nermal, it seems whatever I do it stalls there =(
<Nermal> huttan: cntrl-c it ? :|
<Nermal> marcus__: two different products
<huttan> Nermal, hehe nah
<Nermal> boot with nohotplug ?
<huttan> Nermal, how do I do that?
<FireW0lf> erm - what display applet does ubuntu use? my gf has just installed it and cant seem to get a res better than 800x600
<reka> !fixres
<ubotu> it has been said that fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<apokryphos> FireW0lf: she'll likely have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bojangles> bassembg, well what laser do you have
<bojangles> bassembg, what model what brand?
<Nermal> huttan: well, how did you try the other thing I suggested if you don't know how to boot with kernel parameters ?
<huttan> Nermal, I knew those kernel parameters and tried them, didnt work. Donnu what parameter for not using hotplug tho
<Nermal> "nohotplug"
* Nermal sighs
<AMDXP> lol
<mouarffr> FireW0lf, read the faq not like me :) add the confif of your screen
<reka> mouarffr: :)
<Whistler> grr.
* ColonelKernel is attempting to build kernel 2.6.12-3 the debian way
<ColonelKernel> I sure hope it works
<marcus__> argh..... i have no idea how to get MPlayer is there another altenative?
<pschulz01> Anyone here use an iPod (photo) with Ubuntu?
<huttan> Nermal, Still wants to start hotplug subsystem...
* Nermal screams
<mouarffr> I trying to install mp3 support but gstreamer0.8-mad is not available ?
<reka> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mouarffr> apt-cache search didn't find this pac
<Whistler> anybody can help me with audacity needing libmp3lame.so?
<AMDXP> pschulz01: I have to send my ipod in to get the firewire port fixed =(
<pschulz01> AMDXP :(
<bojangles> i am glad the brother and the epson work but i sure am tired of the ink approach
<catfox> Whistler, mouarffr: you both need to enable the extra repositories. see www.ubuntuguide.org
<bojangles> it is just so expensive
<mouarffr> catfox, I m on the faq right now :) tks
<pschulz01> AMDXP: There is currently an email discussion on the ubuntu-user mailing list about it.
<j2dope> i have a Creative Zen micro. im trying to use Gnomad with it... when i do lusb it can see my Creative Zen... but how do i 'mount' it?
<huttan> Nermal, any idea? =)
<pschulz01> AMDPX: I have had similar problems..
<reka> catfox: please don't recommend ubguide
<Nermal> huttan: so you edited your grub boot line and then hit "b" to boot it yes ?
<bojangles> bassembg, what laser are you trying to get working.
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<huttan> Nermal, yea
<catfox> reka, why not?
<Nermal> with pci=noacpi noapic
<catfox> reka, i see
<Nermal> noacpi and noapic being different things
<AMDXP> pschulz01: without the firewire i cant do anything it doesnt have a single mp3 on it
<Whistler> catfox i have done this
<huttan> trying now...
<orangerange> How do i keep "Do you have a cheaper one" line on the bottom of the left side? Take a look at  http://koyuri.tripod.com/Screenshot-6.png
<orangerange> File is at: http://koyuri.tripod.com/bigfoot.odt
<reka> mouarffr: if you want a valid sources.list, use this one: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<huttan> not working
<pschulz01> AMDXP: .. sorry.. did you manage to use it with ubuntu?
<Nermal> huttan: dunno then
<catfox> Whistler, install lame-devel
<sw> help me pls
<huttan> Nermal, thanks anyways
<AMDXP> pschulz01: I was going to try to use gtk-pod but i will not know till i get it fixe
<AMDXP> d
<Nermal> huttan: :|
<Nermal> you could always try pci=biosirq
<Nermal> or off
<Nermal> or rather acpi=off
<lonetree> bojangles, are you still there?
<Nermal> not pci=off :D
<huttan> put that in the boot?
<Whistler> catfox no such file
<Nermal> end of the kernel line as before
<orangerange> how can i get people's attention here, i wonder.
<catfox> Whistler, you haven't added the repository then
<snowblink> hi - are there any programs recommended for tracking server load?
<huttan> still freezes at hotplug =(
<huttan> gah
<catfox> Whistler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<reka> orangerange: perhaps by asking an ubuntu-relevant question instead of asking us to look at your work. :P
<mouarffr> reka, tks I m going to test net speed to these mirrors
<FireW0lf^> dammit - stupid modem
<pschulz01> AMDXP: gtk-pod seemed to work OK., but the iPod doesn't automount. It would bee cool if it worked the same way as my USB Memory Stick
<FireW0lf^> erm - what display applet does ubuntu use? my gf has just installed it and cant seem to get a res better than 800x600
<Nermal> sure it freezes and not just waits ?
<orangerange> reka, i'm at openoffice.org chatroom, but no one is responding
<anildigital> screen resolution problem in Ubuntu
<Nermal> pschulz01: you can get gtkpod to mount it on start uo
<Nermal> providing you have the appropriate fstab line
<Nermal> with a mountpoint and user as a mount option
<AMDXP> pschulz01: my camera automounts with gnome
<reka> !tell anildigital about fixres
<sw> i have nat problem in Ubuntu
<anildigital> screen resolution problem in Ubuntu
<sw> nat problem in Ubuntu
<orangerange> !tell orangerange  about fixres
<apokryphos> orangerange: tell orangerange about fixres
<bojangles> lonetree, yes  i am still around.
<apokryphos> I think it's like that..
<apokryphos> hm
<Whistler> catfox http://pastebin.com/315489
<reka> anildigital: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bojangles> lonetree, just working on other stuff
<Whistler> heres my sources list
<orangerange> !tell orangerange  about his life
<reka> anildigital: keep it in the channel please
<huttan> Nermal, where can I get older ubuntu images?
<reka> anildigital: go to that site to fix your problem
<huttan> maybe those dont have the same bug
<lonetree> bojangles, ok, thanks anyway, will take your advice and try
<orangerange> !tell orangerange  about ubuntu
<lllmanulll> Hi there, I guess the xkeyboard-config depencies problem has already been discussed here ?
<sw> nat problem in Ubuntu plsssssssssss
<anildigital> my resolution get set to 640*480 everytime I reboot
<Nermal> huttan: erm.. you on hoary atm ?
<huttan> Nermal, yea
<orangerange> !tell orangerange  about shuttleworth
<reka> orangerange: /msg ubotu <term>
<Nermal> I imagine you can get them off ubuntu.com
<Nermal> !warty
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Nermal
<huttan> Nermal, what should I get ?
* Nermal sighs
<reka> anildigital: go to that site to fix your problem
<bojangles> anildigital, try xorgcfg
<Nermal> warty is the older one
<Nermal> 5.04
<Nermal> erm
<anildigital>  my resolution get set to 640*480 everytime I reboot
<Whistler> catfox so anything wrong there?
<bojangles> anildigital, and make sure your monitor will support adequate freq..to get slightly higher pixelation
<Nermal> or is it 5.01 ?
<Nermal> hmm
<huttan> 5.04
<catfox> Whistler,  have you updated apt?
<catfox> Whistler, apt-get update
<huttan> is the one I have
<anildigital> 5.04
* reka adds anildigital to ignore list
<bojangles> anildigital, also be aware that some things are limited by the driver...not the hardware.
<Nermal> ah
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> hoary == 5.10 ?
<PDani> hi
<Nermal> odd numbering scheme :|
<sw> hey somebody can't halp me? pls I must routing Ubuntu
<Whistler> catfox yep
<Whistler> but still nothing
<Nermal> sw: english please
<mouarffr> arg the package gstreamer broke all sound on my box :(
<PDani> i've some problem with the web interface of cupsys... when i try to login on the web interface, i get the following message: Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing).
<sw> english :(
<bojangles> anildigital, for example nividia sometimes uses the same chip on their $50 boards as well as their $7000 boards...but they will supply a better driver for the $7000 boards.
<Nermal> PDani: and ?
<catfox> Whistler, try using synaptic and search for lame
<Nermal> PDani: it tells you what is wrong and what to do
<bojangles> anildigital, so just remember sometimes it can be the driver not the hardware.
<PDani> Nermal: i would like to login on the web interface, and i don't know how could i
<Nermal> PDani: don;t use it
<mouarffr> gstregister saved me :)
<Nermal> it's disabled for security reasons
<sw> How to make Internet Connection Sharing in Ubunutu?
<Nermal> read the error message
<Nermal> use the gnome cups interface
<Nermal> sw: enabled ip forwarding
<lllmanulll> Huh, hi everyone !
<Whistler> catfox i found it
<PDani> Nermal: i don't like the gnome way... actually, i don't use gnome
<Nermal> PDani: oh..
<sw> How?
<lllmanulll> Anybody knows how to solve the xkeyboard-config depency problem ?
<lllmanulll> Or am I the only one experiencing this ?
<mouarffr> Someone already tried to use Skype on Ubuntu ?
<sw> How do I enable ip forwarding?
<mouarffr> I can run, see my contact
<mouarffr> but that's all
<sw> How do I enable ip forwarding?
<Nermal> sw: stop repeating yourself
<Nermal> and use google
<sw> lol
<Nermal> or look at the ubuntuguide
<Nermal> lol indeed, fuckwit
<Nermal> CoC! CoC! *wave wave*
<sw> :)))
<Nermal> 2 hours 45 minutes.. I lasted longer than usual :)
<Nermal> n00b fill for today
<mouarffr> ok, the debian package of skype seems to not be stable :)
<mouarffr> it crashed when I receive a call
<Whistler> how can i restart sound server?
<Whistler> cause it hang up
<Whistler> and plays same song
<marcus__> hey
<PDani> i found the solution: in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, change the User lp line to User root...
<marcus__> im looking for a media player that can play my downloaded movies
<huttan> Anyone know where I can find older ubuntu versions?
<marcus__> how the hell do i get it?
<reka> Whistler: try 'killall esd'
<marcus__> totem sucks so wat should i use
<Minyun> can ubuntu be set up as a mail server? or that only enterprise ed?
<mouarffr> marcus__, vlc ?
<pschulz01> Minyun: Not sure how to do it with postfix (ubuntu default) but if you install
<reka> marcus__: you need to install codecs for totem to play them.  or use a player that comes with it's own, such as vlc as suggested.
<anildigital> how to log in Ubuntu as a root in gnome session
<anildigital>  how to log in Ubuntu as a root in gnome session
<reka> huttan: older version of the distro?
<pschulz01> Minyun: exim.. the debian configure script is very easy and straight forward.
<anildigital>  how to log in Ubuntu as a root in gnome session help!
<anildigital> help!  how to log in Ubuntu as a root in gnome session
<anildigital>  how to log in Ubuntu as a root in gnome session
<reka> anildigital: STOP flooding.
<anildigital> help me!  how to log in Ubuntu as a root in gnome session
<anildigital> pls
* reka shakes head
<anildigital> reka, pls answer
<reka> anildigital: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<anildigital> thanks
<sw> me to
<mouarffr> anildigital, this is not a good method to flood the chan :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*peter@*.stock-it.co.uk]  by daniels
<anildigital> : )
<JayParadise> gksu
<bojangles> Firetech, 800x600 should be all you will ever need...that is all i ever use for many years.
<JayParadise> sudo makes konqueror usesless in some ways
<bojangles> Firetech, if you go any higher...it takes more time to move the pixels around
<axis> man
<axis> lol
<bojangles> Firetech, and if certain apps don't support 800x600...that is what apt-get remove is for
<axis> how do you chmod access back to your home directory
<axis> or chown
<axis> i've tried everything
<axis> lol
<axis> sigh
<axis> sudo chown axis /home/axis
<axis> sudo chmod 700 /home/axis
<axis> that's what i did, but that didn't help
<axis> someone's got to know.. come on
<chaps0063> is there anything out there that would allow me to synchronize with a windows share?
<reka> chmod 777
<ColonelKernel> chaps0063, smb-client
<ColonelKernel> I have never tried it though
<ColonelKernel> supposedly it works
<sw> who much are 8mb in kb?
<decaf_tekkede> sw: 8192
<axis> reka: how do I add recursive
<reka> axis: although mine seems to be 755
<ColonelKernel> sw http://www.egret.net/kb__mb.htm
<reka> axis: man chmod
<axis> nm sa'll good
<axis> thx
<axis> exit
<orangerange> hello, a question regarding saving oo Writer files: I have put some small clip art stuff into my file. Will it be saved inside the file?
<axis> but
<axis> i wanted 700 00 to the others oh well
<McYoda> Ah, I got the annoying /images problem solved. There was an alias by default in httpd.conf, I had always just ignored it :-)
<anildigital> is there kde in Ubunt?
<anildigital>  is there kde in Ubuntu?
<McYoda> Yes, it is called Kubuntu
<anildigital> I hav ubuntu only
<McYoda> see http://www.kubuntu.org/
<anildigital> how to install KDE
<pschulz01> Just downloaded 'TheLiveCD'! Includes live version of Ubuntu.. well done.
<McYoda> Again, see http://www.kubuntu.org/ - download and install
<decaf> anildigital: install kubuntu-desktop!
<anildigital> which kernel is better 2.6.* or 2.4.*
<anildigital> I think 2.6 is buggy
<apokryphos> #kubuntu exists, too
<orangerange> hello, if i give my windows os using colleagues an open office file, will they be able to convert it?
<orangerange> hello, if i give my windows-using colleagues an open office file, will they be able to convert it?
<HiddenWolf> anildigital, that opinion is not based on reality, it's been stable for ages.
<HiddenWolf> orangerange, no, they won't
<pippijn> hi all
<McYoda> orangerange, they must have Ooo installed on their systems
<concept10> orangerange, why dont you save the file as .doc
<orangerange> HiddenWolf, really. Open office allows us to save files as MS office formats, but I lose some of the important formatting.
<pippijn> I am looking for the command to remove one item from all rc.X
<anildigital> there is no gcc in Ubuntu?
<pschulz01> give them TheOpenCD as well...
<pippijn> I know there is one but I forgot and can't find it anymore
<bojangles> anildigital, well i have 2.6 running on ubuntu and 2.4 running on sarge....and to tell you the truth...i don't see much difference
<orangerange> concept10, because i lose some of the important formatting.
<concept10> orangerange, maybe save as PDF
<ColonelKernel> anildigital, apt-get install build-essential
<HiddenWolf> orangerange, and MS Office has no option to import OOO files
<pschulz01> .. it has Ooo and Firefix.
<orangerange> concept10, if i save as pdf, can they edit the pdf if they so choose?
<bojangles> anildigital, i suppose it depends on if you have esoteric hardware that needs a newer kernel
<concept10> Im not sure, anyone - can Office import PDFs?
<catfox> concept10, i don't think it can edit them. only export
<McYoda> anildigital, http://kerneltrap.org/node/5393
<reka> afaik, no
<axis> how do i save my xwindows configuration
<concept10> orangerange, what type of formatting do you you lose when saving as .doc?
<axis> i just install the ati-linux driver and it's saying "it's important to save your x-windows configuration file"
<axis> where is that located
<pippijn> anyone remembers?
<Linux_Galore> oO 2.0 is supposed to have improved export features
<orangerange> concept10, some table formatting. What I would like to have in the top of the column 2 goes to the bottom of column 1. In might be easier if you see the documents yourself. Would you like to see them?
<bojangles> axis, it damn sure is
<ColonelKernel> axis, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<axis> how do i "save" it
<bojangles> axis, you better make an extra copy just in case...and maybe keep it on a floppy
<anildigital>  there is no gcc in Ubuntu?
<axis> oh when it says that it just means "make a backup" ?? heah
<anildigital> it gives package not installed
<concept10> orangerange, I understand what you are talking about.  Do they have to edit the document?
<reka> anildigital: ColonelKernel's told you.
<anildigital> msg
<pschulz01> anildigital: apt-get install build-essential
<McYoda> anildigital, try some googling. http://kerneltrap.org/node/5393 <-- according to this, GCC can be installed to ubuntu
<bojangles> axis, well i tell you ...everytime you replace the system it helps to have a floppy  of some key config files.
<orangerange> concept10, well, i'd like them to make changes if they think it can be made any prettier.
<Linux_Galore> axis: you dont save it you just copy it.  ie   cd  /etc/X11/  && cp  xorg.conf   xorg.conf-bak
<pippijn> how do I remove one init.d item from all rc.X directories at once?
<axis> yah ok
<axis> i just didn't understand the wording, thx
<mdeboer> pippijn: man update-rc.d
<bojangles> axis, now you know linux is a moving target and changes the system nearly everyday.....so you may want to keep some vital config files separate from your daily installations.
<pippijn> mdeboer: thanks that was the command
<anildigital> what is apt-get?
<concept10> orangerange, have you actually open the document in word after saving with OOo?
<Linux_Galore> anildigital: system to update and install packages via a remote server
<orangerange> concept10, no what i did was save the file as a doc. then i opened it in open office.
<mdeboer> pippijn: if you forget these things, apropos is your friend
<axis> man why dos the video card driver installation want ot know what mouse i'm using
<axis> geez
<pippijn> apropos
<mdeboer> pippijn: apropos rc.d
<pippijn> :D
<pippijn> thanks that is great
<pschulz01> anildigital: Synaptic pachage manage uses 'apt' under the hood.
<orangerange> concept10, i don't have any msoffice apps on my computer.
<Linux_Galore> axis: because X manages not just your screen but the mouse
<axis> bojangles, : i just want to get 1 stable computer up. hopefully FREEBSD, then run my VMware off that..   and just have a backup paged of each os
<concept10> orangerange, if you have word, send it to your co-workers and see if they loose anything.  I would do it for you but I hate booting into windows :)
<Raptoid> slm.
<anildigital> Ok I understood all things, now I wanna break my UBUNT CD
<bojangles> axis, well that is an idea for some.
<ColonelKernel> cd ..
<axis> Linux_Galore, : whats the default /dev/mouse
<reka> pippijn: if you want to set services, install rcconf
<Linux_Galore> axis: the graphical display in Linux is actually portable in that you can send it from one machine to the other so what mouse you have is important
<Linux_Galore> axis: yep
<orangerange> concept10, okay. i'll just send them the file in word .doc format and the reliable pdf format.
<orangerange> concept10, thanks for your ears.
<orangerange> 8-)
<bojangles> axis, but i have no idea what stable means....as linux has been in a state of flux for over 11years and no signs of that stopping
<pippijn> reka: I will look at that
<orangerange> how do we draw ears on our emoticons, anyway?
<bojangles> axis, you will be replacing the system nearly everyday
<concept10> orangerange, you should also suggest for them to install OOo
<pippijn> hm that looks nice
<Linux_Galore> :-/
<axis> ntcs-m or n LOL
<pippijn> :)
<bojangles> axis, that is why the BSD people say linux is a moving target
<axis> hahaha
<Raptoid> /dev/hda5       /media/muzik  ntfs auto,users,umask=0,ro,nls=iso8859-9  0 0
<scanwinder> i just installed bittorrent and bittorrent-gui in ubuntu........it hasent shown up on the menu and, from a shell, typing in bittorrent wont do anything.........what is the command to open it?
<axis> are you saying my box will be rooted within a week
<Raptoid> read and write and executable ?
<concept10> it just kills me how much the world is dependent upon microsoft.
<orangerange> concept10, i guess i could do that. whether they'll bother to, i doubt it. 8-)
<axis> .. i'm hopefully going to use net or openbsd as my firewall/gateway .. and freeBSD as my server ..
<orangerange> concept10, OOo stands for Open Office what?
<pschulz01> scanwinder: have a look in the menu.
<orangerange> what does the last o stand for?
<Linux_Galore> Linux is way better today than it was years ago... I havent crashed my machine at work for ages....put it this way Windows 2000 crashed about every 3 days Linux crashes for me about every 6 months
<kronz> org
<concept10> .org
<bojangles> axis, well you can enjoy the stability of BSD but only if you can stand the devil's insignia
<orangerange> ages= 6 months     8-)
<Raptoid> /dev/hda5       /media/muzik  ntfs auto,users,umask=0,ro,nls=iso8859-9  0 0    ---- read and write for ntfs ?
<orangerange> concept10, gotcha
<Raptoid> please example
<bojangles> axis, i prefer to work with moving targets...they have some advantages that you would just not believe
<Will_> You just lead em less, right?
<Linux_Galore> when I started using Linux 5 years ago I could crash it easily.......then again I had windows 98 and I used to crash the same system 3-4 times a day lol
<concept10> Linux_Galore, I havent seen linux crash, only applications.  I do have a OLD box that locks up sometimes, i think the motherboard is going into retirement soon
<bojangles> axis, a lot of driver manufacturers just say fuck it ...we can't keep up so take all of our driver code for free and you fix it with your ever changing kernel
<bojangles> axis, now this is a huge benefit of a moving target
<axis> bojangles,  the daemon is in the logo spot on the front of my pc.. i think i can stand it .. (piano black sonata)
<scanwinder> pschulz01: as i said, its not in the menu!
<Linux_Galore> concept10: Im finding Linux gets a bit weird after being in use for about 3 years.....drivers go a bit goofy
<axis> well i would enjoy the stability of freebsd as my host
<axis> and love to use different workstations
<axis> i'll end up with VMWARE ESX server hopefully
<axis> and run rackmount every os
<axis> teehee
<Linux_Galore> FreeBSD is a trade of I found.....very stable but your begging for hardware support
<axis> Linux_Galore, : i'm lucky .. my buddy got me into bsd long ago, this computer is made for it [=
<bojangles> Linux_Galore, well if you want hardware support...play the linux game of moving target...drive the hardware people insane until they just hand over all their drivers for you to put in your ever changing kernel
<axis> he's a genius .. and i happend to pickup a couple crumbs.. good enough to ditch win completely
<Linux_Galore> axis: yeah Ive got a OBSD machine and getting my nvidia stuff working at a decent speed took me ages
<axis> *well enough
<axis> obsd has nice networking setup .. utils.. appz.. i think it's tight
<axis> dunno bout gui on it though
<axis> never tried [=
<Linux_Galore> yeah I found OBSD is very easy to admin....updates are a total no brainer
<concept10> I have an idea, people always say drivers are the biggest problem in linux. I say only buy products that linux supports well.  Everyone doesnt expect Mac OS X to support all hardware on the planet
<axis> can adium be installed on ubunt
<axis> u
<axis> is there like a MACE eg. wine
<Linux_Galore> concept10: actually the windows is good with hardware thing depends on what hardware your using too....try installing windows on a beefed up AMD64... it isnt a happy camper
<axis> mac osx is based on which kernel.. eitherway it's linux .. correct? .. so .. has/can adium be ported?
<Linux_Galore> also Linux is very mature on 64 bit machines Windows is still breaking it teeth
<concept10> Linux_Galore, the only reason windows is good for hardware because people want to support the biggest platform.  If you made a PC mouse, you would ensure that it would work with the most popular operating systems
<Linux_Galore> axis: no OSX is based on Darwin its a BSD kissing cousin to FreeBSD.....its totally different to Linux at the kernel level
<axis> ha, interesting
<axis> darwin eh
<axis> LOL
<axis> i love it
<axis> hahahha
<Linux_Galore> concept10: not always true there are now cpu's that are only specific to Linux...ie "no windows support"
<concept10> I didnt say cpus, im talking about peripherals
<Linux_Galore> concept10: like a linksys router...hmm or an ipod
<Linux_Galore> concept10: both can run and do run Linux but not windows
<concept10> Linux_Galore, you dont understand my friend.  I was talking about "peripherals" not CPUS!
<Linux_Galore> those are peripherals
<LasseL> i just got a ipod today, and it is streching the truth too long to say that it just worked
<Linux_Galore> anything you plug into a machine is a peripheral
<concept10> nevermind
<Linux_Galore> LasseL:  try www.ipodlinux.com   hack you ipod and dual boot Linux and play music and games
<LasseL> i just have linux
<LasseL> my windows partition crashed
<Linux_Galore> someone is porting doom to the ipod running Linux
<LasseL> didn't miss it (yet)
<Davey> Linux_Galore: the original I hope?
<Linux_Galore> well my last windows isntall corrupted about 4 years ago I ran Linux for a few months then said bugger it I need the space and formatted the windows partition
<Linux_Galore> Davey: yep
<shawarma> My gaim doesn't go into the foreground when someone writes to me... Is this a known issue or am I the only one?
<LasseL> Linux_Galore, I want my ipod to work WITH linux, I don't want it ON it
<Davey> I still have a fully functional WinXP on a 160GB HDD and I won't reformat it till I get a new 160GB HDD to put all my crap on to :)
<Davey> shawarma: its not an issue, its expected behaviour
<Linux_Galore> LasseL: lol you get more features dude...... you even get a terminal to play with
<shawarma> Davey: Oh, I've configured it to do so, but it still doesn't.
<Davey> shawarma: its supposed to be more user friendly
<Linux_Galore> LasseL: you can also play more file formats than a standard ipod
<shawarma> Davey: What? How am I supposed to know that I have new messages?
<Davey> shawarma: so Gnome says. But making that happen before they got the URGENT visual cue working was stupid
<Davey> shawarma: I have a hacked libwnck which allows my panel to blink and thus show me new messages :D
<Linux_Galore> LasseL: its also dual boot so you can swap back to a standard ipod
<upoI2> I want to reinstall all the ubuntu base tool (like g++......) so that I can run kdevelop properly
<shawarma> Davey: There's a conf option to make it jump to the foreground... Is that what they disabled?
<shawarma> Davey: So that no matter if it's enabled or not, it doesn't do anything?
<Linux_Galore> upoI2: remove them
<Linux_Galore> upoI2: then install them again
<ColonelKernel>  how do I turn off LVM/EVM management?
<ColonelKernel>  im just using a couple of partitions and no raid/scsi stuff
<upoI2> what's the name of the base files then?
<upoI2> is there a big package?
<ColonelKernel> standard /boot,/,swap setup
<Linux_Galore> upoI2: for what
<ColonelKernel> sort of
<Linux_Galore> upoI2: just remove gcc
<Davey> shawarma: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39776&highlight=GAIM
<ColonelKernel> shwarma - mmm - I sure do miss that stuff
<Davey> shawarma: yeah, Gnome basically stopped all applications being able to do that
<ColonelKernel> thats like middle eastern carls jr
<Linux_Galore> I usually like to have  / /home / /swap /var
<ColonelKernel> you pay like 2 bucks and get a lb of roast lamb in a pita with all sorts 'o trimmings
<shawarma> Davey: That must the stupidest thing they've done yet, and that's saying a lot!
<Davey> shawarma: The real issue is a window taking your cursor focus when you get a message, so they fucked up and just make it not possible for a window to do anything :/
<Linux_Galore> ColonelKernel: oooh yummy lots of hormone injected cheap lamb........bet you have massive man boobs
<Davey> shawarma: I'm sure they'll get closer to that goal, but for now, that libwnck patch is great :D
<ColonelKernel> Linux_Galore, lol - nah, thats what clenbuterol is for
<Linux_Galore> ColonelKernel: hai look found cheap bra's on ebay
<ShaneAu> How do I enable shell colours in Debian? (Eg. Green for executable files etc).
* Linux_Galore pokes ColonelKernel
* ShaneAu means Ubuntu :P
<ColonelKernel> nah mon - quasi illegal asthma medications are much better - ask baseball players.
<shawarma> Davey: Hey, it sends it to the foregound. Excellent.
<shawarma> Davey: Sometimes the gnome folks are asshats.
<shawarma> Davey: Seriously.
<reka> ShaneAu: you mean straight console (i.e. without X)?
<concept10> Davey, it is about keeping your focus not having apps pop in your face whilst you are working on something
<ShaneAu> Yes
<reka> ShaneAu: or gnome-terminal?
<ShaneAu> Console sorry.
<Linux_Galore> ColonelKernel: yeah get sus when you see baseball players with guts the big enough to feed a small village in afica being called sport profeesionals
<shawarma> Davey: Thanks for your help!
<Linux_Galore> grr
<Linux_Galore> africa*
* Linux_Galore not to self dont read two channels at the same time and type
<reka> ShaneAu: not certain, but try looking in ~/.bashrc
<reka> i *think* console uses bash....
<ShaneAu> hum
* Davey notes that he just had colors. Didn't have to do anything
<reka> Davey: me too actually...
<ShaneAu> :( well, it is Debian actually, not Ubuntu, I joined the wrong channel, but asked regardless (I use Uuntu a lot at home)
<ShaneAu> Ubuntu*
<ShaneAu> Red hat has the colors defualt also
<Linux_Galore> ShaneAu: http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/g/c/gca101/linux_howtos/bash_prompt.html
<goroth> hello
<ShaneAu> humm it was much simpler then that
<ShaneAu> I've done it befor
<ShaneAu> But forget the command
<djp> anyone know if there is software to create photo-cd's under linux? i'm using the ubuntu hoary distro...
<ShaneAu> It was short and sweet
<FireW0lf> erm - what display applet does ubuntu use? my gf has just installed it and cant seem to get a res better than 800x600 (sorry - having real bad connection probs here with my ISP)
<Linux_Galore> heres how to set the colours for different file types for the ls command -> http://www.linux-sxs.org/housekeeping/lscolors.html
<reka> !tell FireW0lf about fixres
* reka is puzzled by the term 'display applet' though
<Linux_Galore> ShaneAu: that link is what your after the other one was wrong sorry
<ShaneAu> alias ls='ls --color'  - That's the one! :D.
<ShaneAu> Thanks Linux_Galore.
<FireW0lf> reka: well, im not familiar with ubuntu, and my gf is new to linux, so i assumed she went for an "easy" distro - applets to deal with settings
<reka> FireW0lf: again, i'm puzzled by your use of the word 'applets'. :)  but i can walk you through if you like.  do you have access to her machine?
<Linux_Galore> trying to remember a firewall distro that has a really good ls -- colours setup
<erudeye> hello
<erudeye> can i watch my tv tuner on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> possibly
<HrdwrBoB> most likely yes
<erudeye> how?
<erudeye> hello
<erudeye> no one here?
<anacron> erudeye: check out what apt-cache search tv says
<domster> mythTV?
<anacron> maybe all guru's have coffeebreak now
<domster> as a guess anyway
<lonetree> anyone here encounter time and date issue on file?
<lonetree> i mean with files
<erudeye> apt-cache?
<lonetree> erudeye, you toking to me?
<domster> ooh. 'bttv'
<anacron> erudeye: or just try that mythTV, install with sudo apt-get install mythtv, or something like that
<lonetree> hello?
<erudeye> hmmm
<lonetree> anyone there?
<anacron> no
<domster> For almost all TV boards there is a great module included with the 2.4.x+ tree called BTTV (http://bytesex.org/bttv/). Most distrubtions include it as a loadable module that you can just modprobe or insmod.
<anacron> bytesex.org :D haha
<erudeye> hmm ok
<anacron> what's insmod?
<anacron> or what does it do
<shawarma> anacron: It loads a driver into the kernel.
<lonetree> i shall ask again
<anacron> shawarma: okay
<domster> no answer means no I guess lonetree
<feugan3333> Does anyone know of a way to search packages for a specific file. E.g I'm looking for the gtk include files gtk/gtk.h but I not sure which package to install?
<shawarma> lonetree: What do you mean time and date issues?
<lonetree> anyone here has problem with file date and time problem, on copy paste
<lonetree> ok
<shawarma> lonetree: Could you be a bit more specific as to what the problem is?
<lonetree> shawarama, I just notice this recently, I copied a folder with files from my ubuntu and paste it on a network folder
<Whistler> is it possible to install gtk?
<Whistler> with apt-get
<lonetree> then i notice the date and time changes
<domster> Whistler, certainly
<lonetree> the files on the new location changes to 1980 01 01 Tues 0800hr
<shawarma> lonetree: A network folder? What kind?
<lonetree> any kind
<Whistler> domster how its called?
<domster> apt-get install libgtk
<shawarma> lonetree: For example...
<lonetree> it could be a windows shared folder
<lonetree> it could be a linux shared folder
<lonetree> i.e via samba
<Whistler> E: Couldn't find package libgtk
<shawarma> lonetree: Good. That was what I was looking for. There's other kinds of remote folders, you see.
<feugan3333> domster: do you know which package gtk/gtk.h comes from?
<lonetree> like?
<shawarma> feugan3333: libgtk2.0-dev, probably.
<shawarma> lonetree: sftp
<lonetree> sorry?
<cion> hey guys I want to buy a new PC, but I'd like to check what is the best hrdware supported by ubuntu, is there any info arrund?
<domster> feugan3333: yeah, it'd be the -dev if you want the headers
<HrdwrBoB> cion: I can give you a few recommendations if you like
<shawarma> lonetree: sftp is a kind of ftp through an SSH tunnel. The gnome vfs system allows you to access it as a folder.
<cion> yeah thx
<HrdwrBoB> cion: most 'normal' hardware is fine
<HrdwrBoB> what do you want?
<feugan3333> Thanks
<cion> likw what?
<Whistler> libgtk2.0-dev so i should use this for creating c programs with gui?
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend an athlon64 based machine with an nvidia card
<domster> Whistler, you could. 'should' is up to you
<lonetree> i dun really get it shawrma
<shawarma> Whistler: Possibly.
<cion> what is normal hardware?
<HrdwrBoB> cion: disks/motherboards etc
<hindley> WHOIS hindley
<lonetree> are you trying to tell me to use sftp instead of samba?
<Whistler> ok thx ill try
<Whistler> =] 
<cion> proc and vid card?
<domster> cion: stay away from cheap modems and ATI. pretty much everything else works great.
<HrdwrBoB> cion: yeah
<shawarma> lonetree: I was just pointing out that saying "a remote folder is giving me problems" is not sufficient for anyone to answer your queston. There's different kinds of remote folders and definietely different kinds of "problems" to be experienced. Details, my friend, details. The more details you provide, the more likely you are to get a good answer.
<cion> athlon?
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<HrdwrBoB> athlon64
<HrdwrBoB> and an nvidia graphics card
<cion> ok
<cion> i need t work with audio too
<lonetree> ok isee
<HrdwrBoB> what sort of audio?
<shawarma> lonetree: I'm not telling you to use sftp.
<lonetree> well, my set up is just a simple network
<HrdwrBoB> the envy series of cards is highly recommended by a friend of mine
<HrdwrBoB> envy24 will do 24/96
<cion> no very hard work, just import, encode and make cd's
<lonetree> you noe? the workgroup network
<domster> cion: onboard audio will almost definatly work for new hardware
<HrdwrBoB> oh, well then I'd recommend a soundblaster card of almost any time
<lonetree> i get what you mean shawrma
<shawarma> lonetree: My network is also simple. It just doesn't use samba.
<HrdwrBoB> domster: though without hardware mixing and occasional problems
<lonetree> u din said clearly just now
<cion> need something more heavey on audio like creative
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> they all work
<cion> is it welle supported by ubuntu?
<domster> true HrdwrBoB
<shawarma> lonetree: Good. Well, I haven't had any problems with samba like the one you're talking about, but I haven't really used it either..
<lonetree> I use samba because i have windows system in it
<cion> ok
<HrdwrBoB> cion: yes
<HrdwrBoB> cion: creative have a fairly good open source driver
<lonetree> if you dun mind, you could probably try it
<cion> sorry my english is poor, what does fairly means?
<HrdwrBoB> cion: reasonable
<HrdwrBoB> reasonably
<HrdwrBoB> of acceptable quality
<cion> ok
<cion> ok thx man
<HrdwrBoB> no problem :)
<cion> c'ya
<lonetree> anyone else has this problem?
<abe> does anyone know how to get the usb ports to read the flash drives?
<shawarma> lonetree: The date here looks just fine.
<lonetree> did you copy and paste it to the network shared folder?
<hindley> abe: usb flash drives should "just work" (tm)
<shawarma> lonetree: Yes.
<lonetree> hmmmm
<lonetree> well i have this problem on all my linux system
<abe> but it doesnt, so i'm having abit of a problem
<lonetree> fedora core, suse 9.0 and ubuntu
<lonetree> did you do any settings to samba?
<hindley> abe: go on, what are you trying?  ubuntu should automount and put on your desktop
<shawarma> lonetree: No.
<lonetree> shawarma
<hindley> have you tried "lsusb"?
<lonetree> did you use time server to sync your time?
<abe> nothin appears on the desktop
<shawarma> lonetree: Yes.
<lonetree> ok
<shawarma> abe: You ARE running Gnome, right?
<lonetree> where did you copy and paste your file to?
<shawarma> lonetree: Some share on some server.
<lonetree> thats weird here
<shawarma> shawarma: More specifically my home dir on a Debian file server.
<abe> yes...
<hindley> abe: try typing lsusb in a terminal to verify that the kernel has identified your hardware
<lonetree> hmmmmm
<shawarma> abe: Even better: try running dmesg in a term. At the very end, it should say something about a usb device being plugged in, and finding partitions... That sort of thing.
<domster> dmesg | tail     --less scrolling!
<shawarma> dmesg | tail -n 25
<lonetree> shawarma: do you use nautilus to view?
<shawarma> lonetree: Yes.
<abe> it shows up when i type lsusb
<abe> but still cant view anythin on it
<lonetree> and you dun have this problem
<lonetree> hmmmm
<shawarma> abe: Can you check if gnome-volume-manager is running?
<domster> abe - is it fat formatted?
<domster> or ntfs - windows xp has a habit of doing that to flash disks
<lonetree> the other time i tried copying files from ubuntu to a fedora shared folder, the date time changes
<abe> where do i find gnome volume manager?
<lonetree> and to windows shared folder, it changes too
<shawarma> abe: ps aux | grep volume
<lonetree> i'll be back in a few minutes shawarma
<abe> and then after i typed ps aux
<abe> ....
<anacron> how can i make so that no-ip tool start's up with my ubuntu?
<domster> check out 'boot' under settings
<domster> the third tab along (iirc) lets you easily set start up programs
<anacron> domster: thanks a lot
<sw> how to install dcgui on my ubuntu?
<sw> how to install dc++ on my ubuntu?
<highvoltage> echo 16i[q] sa[ln0=aln100%Pln100/snlbx] sbA0D4D465452snlb xq | dc
<sw> ?
<domster> highvoltage: lol
<anacron> is there a dc++ for linux?
<anacron> i think you'll have to use something other client
<sw> dcqui
<sw> but how to install it , and where to get him?
<[Spooky] > "sudo apt-get install dcgui" ?
<sw> get it :)
<anacron> dctc looks interesting, text based client :)
<sinferno> hey, has anyone gotten final fantasy xi (online) working with cedega?
<sinferno> or wine
<sinferno> or anything
<Sweetshark> Hi guys! I jsut installed ubuntu and am rather happy with it. However I miss the runlevel editor from gnome-system-tools - is there a reason for this?
<jean-jacques> hello i need some heko to set up a printer
<jean-jacques> help
<jean-jacques> it's a network printer, and i just have its ip adress
<monteiro> when i write dvds in k3b the buffer don't get occupied, and the velocity instead of 8x passes to 1x, anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<Dan_C> Hey,
<Dan_C> I just got ubuntu CD's through, and i'm having a display issue with the livecd...
<Dan_C> My laptop res is 1024x768 on windows, but the best ubuntu seems to want to give me is 640x480
<JDigital`> Uh-oh! I think I broke mplayer.
<JDigital`> I had a file playing in mplayer with the window set to "on top" and then I pushed ctrl-alt-left to go to another screen
<JDigital`> When I come back, mplayer is playing nothing but bluescreen
<JDigital`> mplayer continues to play bluescreen now for any file
<lonetree> shawarma
<lonetree> are you there?
<Drey> :O
<Drey> hi
<chrissturm> JDigital`, log out, hit ctrl backspace, log in again
<JDigital`> ok
<lonetree> hi occy
<Drey> i was wondering some loverly person could lend me some time
<soulfly> hi. I must run "xmodmap" with a few parameters to get my mouse button working correclty.  where is the correct place to put such settings in the x server startup sequence?
<mouarffr> re all Just a question about the repositories : Synergy is 1.0.14 on Ubuntu and it's 1.2 on my Debian Sarge. What is the good repository to have the same version ? or How to browse the file version ?
<ValheruLord> hi all
<ValheruLord> when i try to umount an fs it says it is busy
<ValheruLord> how can i umount it
<Drey> so the problem is i decided to try ubuntu using a live CD and it all runs happy, except the internet i read around the forum and found out that this is because of the rt2500 drivery thing i was just wondering if i follow the same instructions to make it work or if there is no point trying
<gyaresu> ValheruLord, what type of fs?
<soulfly> ValheruLord: user the "fuser" command to see which process are using the resource
<mouarffr> ValheruLord, just be sure that you don't have any shell on a monted directory
<|rockinnerd|> ValheruLord, umount -f /mount/point
<|rockinnerd|> but u may lose data doing so
<erudeye> where i can find tutorial about "apt" command?
<soulfly> ValheruLord: "fuser -k" can kill the processes for you
<[2] BoxingFiend> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Scrambler> hello
<Dan_C> anyone got a clue about the low-res display issue?
<|rockinnerd|> yay! i'm converting from slack back to ubuntu
<mouarffr> Dan_C, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sweetshark> Dan_C: The live-CD is propably just consevative. On a HD-install it would be fixable by "encouraging" some config-files ...
<Dan_C> yeah, but i'd like to be able to test it properly before i potentially waste time installing it when it won't work. :)
<Sweetshark> Dan_C: Whats you gfx-card/chip?
<black-whisp> how do you use ftp with terminal?
<[2] BoxingFiend> black: ftp username@ftp.site
<soulfly> is "X still broken" for breezy in the topic still valid?
<Sweetshark> black-whisp: "man ftp" will tell you. Or use wget/lynx whatever ...
<black-whisp> thx.:D
<ColonelKernel> ok theres a bunch of modules loaded and i'd like to keep them from doing so. I can't tell where these are loaded from, it isnt /etc/modules though - can anyone give me a clue?
<Dan_C> Sweetshark : it's an intel onboard thing, it's crap... but it works :)
<ColonelKernel> just a bunch of unused modules
<ColonelKernel> im not sure what the module loading process really is in ubuntu
<DanielC> Hello. How can I configure my floppy drive? Is there a reference I should read?
<[2] BoxingFiend> colonel: what module you have in mind you want to remove from boot
<Drey> :/
<Sweetshark> Dan_C: intel810? Well, thats pretty well supported by linux and Xorg. No garantuees though for it to be configured out of the box by ubuntu ...
<mouarffr> Dan_C, I've just installed my box with and intel integrated card
<ram_einstein> how do you activate IrDA?
<Will_> I never had problems with my 810
<mouarffr> the default config was 640*480
<Sweetshark> Dan_C: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27029
<chrissturm> 810 is very well supported, probably because intel submitted their drivers to xorg in source form
* highvoltage just commited e-mail suicide and subscribed to 11 debian lists.
<mouarffr> Dan_C,  after setting up the HorizSync and VertRefresh it works
<chrissturm> highvoltage, i always use gmail accounts for these kinds of suicide
<Sweetshark> highvoltage: Hey, there is gmane and RSS for that ....
<Dan_C> mouarffr: how would I go about doing that?
<mouarffr> Dan_C, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto  read the section about the screen setup
<ram_einstein> how do you activate IrDA here?
<ram_einstein> or even find out if the laptop is bluetooth enabled?
<Drey> no one have any clue about the rt2500 thing using live CDs?
<highvoltage> Sweetshark: gmane?
<mouarffr> I have a version pb with synergy.. in the Universe section there is synergy 1.0.14 and synergy 1.2.2 ... But I can only install the 1.0.14 version ...
<Sweetshark> highvoltage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gmane <- Allows reading mail via RSS, Web or NNTP. Much more convienient than a "real" subscribe ...
<Drakend> hello to all guys
<highvoltage> Sweetshark: sweet. thanks, i'll check it out.
<Drakend> I'm a total newbie to the distro
<Drakend> and I have some questions
<Drakend> first of all the root password: it wasn't asked during installation
<Drakend> is this normal?
<black-whisp> Drakend yes. :D
<Drakend> ehehe lol
<Drakend> and what is it?!?
<black-whisp> you can use sudo instead.. :) the just use you normal user password
<|rockinnerd|> well, here i go! im gonna (re) install ubuntu...
<[2] BoxingFiend> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Drakend> is sudo that program to execute programs with the priviliges of other user?
<Sweetshark> Drakend: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Drakend> :)
<black-whisp> or you could use: sudo passwd i think
<black-whisp> to create a root password.
<Drakend> ahh ok... anyway ubuntu is really nice
<Drakend> it runs well on a p3 1 ghz
<Sweetshark> it runs . . on a K6-200Mhz with 64MB RAM
<Sweetshark> ;-)
<Drakend> with all the options?!?
<Sweetshark> Without Openoffice - it doesnt fit on the 1.5GB HDD.
<pluffsy> hello
<Drakend> oh my god, I love linux
<golan77> i'm trying to use qemu to try ubuntu 5.04 on my debian... I have a problem, could not boot an hd image just created... any help?
<Sweetshark> But otherwise - yes, it runs. Awfully slow though ... I will either get some old EDO-RAM or just use twm on that machine ...
<pluffsy> Is ubuntu any good for servers? I'm about to switch to ubuntu as my desktop OS and I was wondering if I for simplicity should switch my server over to ubuntu too.
<Sweetshark> pluffsy: Where are you switching from?
<to|m> where do I change icons of filetypes in gnome?
<nilsl> Where do I find a working DC-client for Ubuntu?
<pluffsy> Sweetshark: From Yellow Dog Linux. It's a Macintosh G3 (PPC) server.
<Sweetshark> pluffsy: Sorry, cant help you with PPC Distros. But ubuntu as a server is pretty much just debian anyway, isnt it? (Im pretty new to ubuntu too ...)
<sinferno> ahhhh. does anyone have final fantasy online running in linux???
<sinferno> i cant get cedega to run it i guess im shit outa luck :\
<pluffsy> Sweetshark: Yellow Dog is based on Fedora if that makes a difference for you?
<sinferno> they say they support it but, i havent seen one person get it to run
<sinferno> thats lame
<Sam3773> Can anyone tell me what version of GRUB Ubuntu 5.04 uses? :)
<black-whisp> sinferno try #cedega
<black-whisp> ask if the guys in there know something. :)
<sinferno> black-whisp, on this server?
<black-whisp> yup
<sinferno> black-whisp, thanks great idea lol
<black-whisp> hehe.:)
<nikkia> Sam3773: 0.95
<Sweetshark> pluffsy: Just from the "gutfeeling" I would prefer ubuntu/debian over yellowdog/fedora ...
<pluffsy> Sweetshark: That's my gutfeeling too. So I'll guess I'll go with that :)
<Sam3773> Hmm same as Debian then, cheers :)
* Scrambler has had RH and FC for years but Ubuntu changed my mind completely!
<Scrambler> how's that for a "gut feeling?" ;-)
<nikkia> Sam3773: iirc, 0.95 is the latest anyway
* Drey is gonna need some wires it looks
<black-whisp> hehe.. ubuntu removed my ms addiction
<nikkia> oh, i tell a lie, there's a 0.96 and 0.97
* Scrambler has never had an M$ addiction...
<Sweetshark> pluffsy: I am gentoo guy usually. But Ubuntu is a really well done distro ....
<Sam3773> Ahh cheers.. Im new to linux and had a few nice Gui GRUBs but on Fedora Core just a min ago it was command line based so im checking to see if this one has a GUi or not
<Scrambler> Sam3773  what do you need a gui image in grub for?
<Sam3773> Don't need one, just disliked the command one where i had to put kernel, then boot and all that..
<Scrambler> Oh you mean a config tool for Grub?!
<Dan_C> works now :D
<Dan_C> thanks guys
<Sweetshark> Sam3773: Ubuntus gnome-system-tools comes with a grub configurator IIRC ...
<Sam3773> Ah i see now.. *Very new*.. Anywho, Ubuntus on 65% downloaded so i should be installing any time soon :D
<andrewcool> Is there a way to create a partion that will not erase all current data
<andrewcool> and how :D
<Scrambler> andrewcool several I suppose
<Sweetshark> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/boot.jpg <- looking for something like this?
<nilsl> Direct Connect for ubuntu? Where? (sorry for repeat).
<Sweetshark> andrewcool: yes, use "expert" mode on the install CD ...
<andrewcool> *confushed* :D
<snowblink> hi - are there any issues with running sarge packages on ubuntu?
<IFRFLYR> Hi, I'm trying to add some ttfonts to gimp under ubuntu - any idea where they belong?
<Scrambler> ubuntu rules... printer installation has never been so easy...
<pawan> hi
<Dan_C> I got another challange for you, now. :D
<Dan_C> challenge*
<pawan> i am trying to translate gnome-user-docs any advice
<Sam3773> Nah what i ment before i i previously had SuSE and other GRUB linux's and when i first boot it comes up a list of Os's that i want to boot, Linux, windows ect.. But in Fedora Core 4 on first boot i got a command line telling me to put the kernel things in and i got confused :P Thats all i ment
<Scrambler> andrewcool do you have an old suse distri, there's a tool for shrinking windows partition, too
<Dan_C> Is there any way to install a wireless (usb) mouse, without reconfiguring x-org again?
<Scrambler> Sam3773  oh I see. just hit enter :)
<Scrambler> Dan_C edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly?!
<Sam3773> ... Does that work? Ok restarting to find out
<Dan_C> Scrambler: I don't think that's gonna be a wise plan for me :P
<IFRFLYR> Anyone on the fonts for gimp question?
<Dan_C> so i'd need to reconfigure x-org ?
<andrewcool> 	But how do i create a partion before the install...but doesn't erase everything..
<Sam3773> OK so i cant restart because of the download.. Im told Ubuntu's better anyway so i'll wait :)
<pawan> yep
<pawan> we are also using the sam
<gyaresu> join #taslug
<andrewcool> Can somebody help me :D
<gyaresu> sorry typo.
<gyaresu> join #taslug
<andrewcool> :(
<Scrambler> xorg needs a new mouse in the config, I guess
<Scrambler> andrewcool what's wrong :-) you are not "cool" ;-)
<otep> andrew: wanting to dual boot?
<adamh> Does anyone know of a repository which contains qt4 packages?
<Scrambler> andrewcool and be careful before you demolish your existing Windows partition
<andrewcool> noo i don't want to demlish it
<andrewcool> demolish it*
<Scrambler> Ah!
<andrewcool> i want to preserve it and create a new one :D
<Scrambler> do you happen to have PartitionMagic?
<andrewcool> no :(
<Scrambler> hm, bad :)
<Scrambler> it's not hard but to be sure you just have to know that sth can go wrong shrinking NTFS or FAT
<andrewcool> *scared* :D
<Scrambler> get a second HDD, they're not *that*expensive anymore, y'know? ;)
<andrewcool> but i have a 250gb hard drive :D
<ed1t> Scrambler wat hdd did u get? and for how much?
<Scrambler> some maxtor 80 Gig drive to around 60,- Euros
<andrewcool> 80gb hard drive is like 50 dollars :D
<ed1t> how much is that in $?
<otep> wooooooooow
<ed1t> i got 120 GB for $120
<Scrambler> check your local vendors..
<Sam3773> I live in England and constantly get ripped off? :P
<otep> wish i have one of those
<Scrambler> and quit bragging about how little you've paid for yours...
<andrewcool> i want to use my existing hard drive :D..lol
<Scrambler> well go ahead and scrub Windows, ya don' need it! :-)
<andrewcool> well my sister does... :(
<feugan3333> no she doesn't
<Scrambler> hrhr
<snowblink> Sam3773, ebuyer?
<nikkia> Sam3773: the going rate for 120GB drives these days is 45ish
<Sam3773> Im sorry what?! I paid that for a 40gb from Pc World.. Bastards
<nikkia> Sam3773: ergo, i deduce that we're not getting THAT ripped off on hard drives anymore
<andrewcool> Plus my computer windows boot cds are on the hard drive partation
<andrewcool> partation..
<mouarffr> arg , Someone can help me with the version problem on hoary ??
<h08817> how much space does the "server" install take
<snowblink> Sam3773, PCWorld is where you go when you want something now and don't mind paying over the odds.
<h08817> i hear the normal install is 1.2GB
<Sam3773> haha yep, im gonna buy off ebuyer from now on
<Scrambler> 160 Gig for 75  Euros
<nikkia> Sam3773: i've stopped using ebuyer unless its something i can't find elsewhere, as have most of my friends...
<nikkia> ebuyer has *no* customer support these days
<Sam3773> Hmm can you recommened any other sites? :P
<nikkia> if they mess up on an order, your only recorse is to email them, and hope someone reads it in the next 4-5 days...
<Sam3773> Haha yeah that is pretty crap i spose
<nikkia> Sam3773: i use cclonline.com mostly, but they don't have anywhere near as wide a selection as ebuyer (noone does, really) so you either have to be a bit less picky, or put up with ebuyer when absolutely necessary
<h08817> hey
<capi> whats a command I can use to tell what my current resolution is?
<h08817> does anyone know the sizes difference of the installation?
<andrewcool> Well guys i got to go :(
<sw> I have a proble with movies in ubuntu, the don`t run
<Blissex> capi: 'xdpyinfo'
<Sam3773> Kk Cheers :)
<andrewcool> Auf Wiedersehen!
<andrewcool> Tschss!
<otep> oi
<otep> andrew
<otep> why not go dual boot using 2 hds
<nikkia> Sam3773: heh, the most expensive HDD that ccl have, is 270... for 500GB
<andrewcool> i only have one hard drive!
<andrewcool> and plus saving money up for a new grahpics card :D
<nikkia> Sam3773: erm, most expensive regular IDE, i haven't looked in their SATA or SCSI sections :)
<Sam3773> Oh only 500... haha who's gonna use 500gb :P
<otep> buy another one
<nikkia> Sam3773: i could, i have a total of nearly 400GB here, and about 3GB free :/
<capi> I'm having trouble gettin Ubuntu to give me a 1152x864@75 resolution.  I've messed with xorg.conf, and reconfigured xserver-xorg? Anyone have some ideas?
<andrewcool> :P
<Sam3773> haha nice :D Im looking their site now, pretty damn cheap
<nikkia> Sam3773:  they're not that cheap, they're just not pc world 'insane' prices :)
<|rockinnerd|> yep it worked!
<|rockinnerd|> yay!
<nikkia> Sam3773: those are pretty average prices, you'll find similar from the other mail order placesw
<|rockinnerd|> but, grub couldn't install :-(
<mouarffr> who can explain me why in the directory there is two version of synergy and I can only install le older version ?
<scifiordie> Hi, I'm fairly new to Linux tho a longtime fan...NEED info on how to find and install plugins for shockwave and java run environments please help....
<jhaa> ubuntuguide.org
<|rockinnerd|> scifiordie, there is NO shockwave plugin for linux, unless you use crossover office
<sJaM> shockwave ?
<Sam3773> Ooh ive been ripped off all my life :( Im actually gonna buy one from here :P Put my 40gb in another pc and buy a bigger one for me
<scifiordie> crossover office is what where??? thanks
<frostyfedora> hi all, i am new to ubuntu and have some buggy errors with firefox; cannot download plugins and security updates
<Tsukasa> scifiordie: in a store near to you ;)
<Tsukasa> scifiordie: it's a commercial product
<Tsukasa> based on wine though :p
<scifiordie> ok thank you what price range???
<|rockinnerd|> scifiordie, u can download a trial from codeweavers.com
<h08817> ok help real quick
<|rockinnerd|> what
<h08817> so i know what size of a hd i need
<otep> then?
<nalioths_dog> scifiordie: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<scifiordie> will crossover also help with java???
<h08817> what size is the "normal" and "server" install
<Will_> Stop asking me!
<nalioth> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Tsukasa> btw I think Shockwave is supported by the flash plugin
<nalioth> frostyfedora: read above what ubotu said
<|rockinnerd|> scifiordie, there is java for linux
<Tsukasa> and java can be installed without a hassle (read ubuntuguide)
<|rockinnerd|> h08817, hit F1 when u boot the ubuntu cd
<h08817> ok thanks
<frostyfedora> nalioth : cheers!
<nalioth> Tsukasa: please dont recommend ubuntuguide
<|rockinnerd|> why won't grub install on my mbr??
<nalioth> scifiordie: read here please, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Tsukasa> nalioth: For someone who has absolutely NO clue it's better than meddling with the forums :)
<nalioth> Tsukasa: the wiki has been simplified in recent days
* Will_ agrees with nalioth
<djp> nalioth: i totally agree
<Tsukasa> I think the wiki is still pretty messy though :x
<Will_> I was pimping ubuntu guide, but the wiki is so much clearer. It explains
<Will_> Tsukasa: So clean it up
<Tsukasa> when I clean things up people always start complaining ;)
<yahalom> anyone here have top panel like on mac os x?
<nalioth> yahalom: that would be a "superkaramba" widget
<Amaranth> yahalom: If you mean with the application menus up there no.
<FireW0lf> my missus version of ubuntu has XF86 rather than xorg - she still cant get a display greater than 800x600 - does she just need to add a subsection Display into the Monitor section? (there is no Display subsection there at all, altho there are 2 Display subsections in Screen)
<Amaranth> yahalom: not possible
<yahalom> nalioth, i have the mac os x panel which is the superkaramba widget i think, no?
<yahalom> Amaranth, no way, not even a desklet?
<Amaranth> yahalom: nope
<nalioth> yahalom: i dont know what ypu have installed
<Amaranth> yahalom: there was a hack to make it work a long time ago
<yahalom> Amaranth, so why did i see it on gnome-look.org?
<Amaranth> plus it would only work for GTK apps
<yahalom> Amaranth, he must have been using kde or soemthing
<Amaranth> firefox wouldn't work, Qt apps wouldn't work, etc
<Amaranth> link?
<nalioth> yahalom: the pic i think you're seeing is a pure OSX screenie
<zwnj> how i can install src packages with synaptik?  is it possible?
<yahalom> Amaranth, one sec
<Amaranth> I think I know what you're talking about, it's different.
<nalioth> zwnj: to my knowledge, you can only use apt to install source pkgs from the terminal
<yahalom> Amaranth, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<belhifet> hi, i just installed hoary and i cannot get it to connect to the internet
<yahalom> nalioth, lol are u serious. the guys just posted a mac os x screenshot?
<Amaranth> yahalom: That's not a real menu.
<nalioth> yahalom: yes, it is a OSX desktop
<IIIEars> add-deb "repo name" is one way no? - there must be a way to add zipped src eh?source
<Amaranth> yahalom: He just has a screenshot of that text showing on the menu.
<chaps0063> is there any way in evolution to automatically attach your signature?
<Amaranth> nalioth: no, that's GNOME
<belhifet> it is done through administrator tools > networking
<IIIEars> erm src-deb
<belhifet> right?
<scifiordie> THank you all on java/shockwave
<nalioth> Amaranth: for real?
<|rockinnerd|> where can i get grub splash images?
* yahalom feels betrayed
<Amaranth> yahalom, nalioth: You can tell it's faked because The GIMP and nautilus don't have the same menus.
<nalioth> Amaranth: is he runnning rootless gnome on OSX, cuz that is a real OSX dock
<Amaranth> nalioth: pfft, i could make one of those in Javascript
<nalioth> Amaranth: well i dont think steve wants his icons out for our use
<Amaranth> obviously not, it's copyright infringement
<Amaranth> and the humility icons are so much nicer
<nalioth> yahalom: there is a "dock" superkaramba widget, i believe
<nalioth> zwnj: are you still here?
<|rockinnerd|> look on kde-look.org @ the baghira theme, it has another dock program that i've used and it works pretty good
<yahalom> nalioth, well u see the bottom panel he has? i got that. thats a widget. but u saying there's another one for the top?
<yahalom> |rockinnerd|, what kind of dock program?
<nalioth> yahalom: the top in that pic is (i believe) OSX
<Amaranth> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26448 <--ooh, shiny
<Amaranth> nalioth, yahalom: The top panel is a real panel, but those menus are just an image he has on the panel. They aren't real.
<nalioth> Amaranth: well, he could be running gnome rootless, but overall it's a fake
<yahalom> Amaranth, oh i get it. like a background image?
<Amaranth> nalioth: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26448 OS X-ish but they fit in better with GNOME
<Amaranth> yahalom: Exactly.
<Amaranth> yahalom: That's what the 'drop shadow' on the panel is too, a background image.
<yahalom> Amaranth, now thats seriously wannabe
<Amaranth> yahalom: Yeah, I dunno why people always want to copy OS X's crappy UI.
<nalioth> yahalom: i find it funny, cuz i've got 2 iBooks and havent used OSX since ubuntu was put on
<yahalom> lol
<snowblink> hi - what are the implications of running sarge packages on hoary?
<yahalom> Amaranth, i like the linux look. i just want a really clean theme, any ideas?
<nalioth> snowblink: you may break something
<Amaranth> yahalom: clearlooks
<yahalom> Amaranth, i havent found anything refreshing
<nalioth> yahalom: so make one of your own, and upload it
<yahalom> Amaranth, yeah thats true. too used though.
<yahalom> nalioth, if only i knew what i mean by refreshing
<snowblink> nalioth, looking at the ruby packages in particular
<nalioth> yahalom: heh
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/nautilus2.png <--clearlooks in action
<Will_> I <3 OSX
<nalioth> snowblink: you can't find the ruby pkgs you need on ubuntu repos?
<Amaranth> snowblink: sarge and hoary are not binary compatible
<HenkPoley> reinhardt is a clean theme (for KDE only AFAIK)
<snowblink> Amaranth, was thinking about rebuilding from the source package from sarge
<erchache> hi
<Amaranth> snowblink: check for patches in the ubuntu version and port them over
<Amaranth> snowblink: then you should be good
<nalioth> snowblink: there are plenty of ruby pkgs available here
<erchache> where is sign command from openssl? i tried to find it without sucess
<snowblink> nalioth, rails 0.13.1 requires ruby 1.8.2 stable (hoary is 2 days out)
<erchache> need opengpg?
<nalioth> snowblink: ah
<nalioth> snowblink: its better to build from source, then use pure debian debs
<snowblink> nalioth, there is already a bug filed, but boss wants to go to 0.13.1 and can't wait...
<Amaranth> snowblink: I've said it before and I'll say it again: If something that major changed from beta to stable (2 days) and didn't get at least a week of testing applied ruby has major release problems.
<yahalom> Amaranth, that is actually really nice
<Amaranth> nalioth: building from debian package is better than pure source
<snowblink> Amaranth, thanks. No probs with the decision. Just need to build new packages for our servers.
<nalioth> Amaranth: so ya diff the debian source?
<Amaranth> nalioth: Nah, like I told snowblink: take the patches from the ubuntu version and port them to the debian version, then 'debuild binary'
<Kyral> Whats the "code-freeze" for Breezy mean?
* nalioth has a lot to learn about source building
<Amaranth> Kyral: No more changes unless they're security problems or crashers.
<snowblink> Amaranth, I've checked the patches from hoary ruby to vanilla ruby and some are in already, and others are minor
<anacaona> hello hello
<anacaona> i'm having a problem with samba daemon on ubuntu
* snowblink will check debian patches
<anacaona> it won't come up at boot and i have to start it manually
<anacaona> i've tried putting in a link to the init script in rc2-5 but that doesn't work
<Kyral> So after the code-freeze, it should be relatively stable?
<chillywilly> my buddy wants to install the latest netatalk but it's only in breezy...what are his options?
<guillem> How do I add devian menu to gnome menus? (hoary)
<Kyral> guillem, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32220
<mouarffr> Is Breezy 5.10 really unstable ?
<highvoltage> mouarffr: yes.
<guillem> Thank you, Kyral
<kbrooks> mouarffr, no "breezy 5.10"
<nalioth> mouarffr: right now it is
<guillem> mouarffr, read the topic above...
<kbrooks> breezy is unstable because X is broken.
<erchache> where is sign command from openssl? i tried to find it without sucess
<erchache> need opengpg?
<monteiro> when i burn dvds my buffer doesnt get occupied, how i make it to full the buffer? it works ok with normal cds
<mouarffr> arg some package are in hoary but not "installable"
<mouarffr> how can I install these package  without running unstable version ?
<Kyral> Backports :D
<nalioth> mouarffr: try to install them from source
<mouarffr> need newer libc6 version so unable to install
<nalioth> mouarffr: apt-get can build you an ubuntu pkg from source
<nalioth> mouarffr: ah, in that case.. .. ..
<mouarffr> the .deb file can be downloaded from hoary directory
<mouarffr> but the installable version is not this one :/
<erchache> need to install opengpg to sign openssl certificates? sign command arent installed
<jnc> er... popped in to say that Breezy is sort of fubar at the moment for amd64 users, this is due to a malfunctioning buildmachine for Ubuntu devs
<hozer> Hi all.  I'm having major problems with Firefox seg faulting left and right.  Particularly when attempting to print.  Any ideas?  I'm using firefox 1.0.2 on Horay.
<teferi> it happens
<jnc> it is possible to make X11 work again you have to build your own packages for some gnome things
<teferi> (in re breezy being broken)
<mouarffr> synergy_1.0.14-1_i386.deb and synergy_1.2.2-1build1_i386.deb are in the same directory but I can't install the latest version
<Kyral> jnc, Breezy is fubar for all Arches
<jnc> Kyral: oh.  well i have X11 working again
<jnc> it seems that the packages are not messed up, they are merely not built
<teferi> I have X working fine on breezy...
<teferi> :p
<jnc> grab the dsc etc. file dpkg-source -x *.dsc cd $FOO  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<jnc> install, works great
<jnc> need to change keyboard -> kbd though on the xorg conf
<Kyral> someone should make a HOWTO on how to get Breezy working
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> X in Breezy :D
<jnc> which arch are you on?
<Kyral> x86
<jnc> oh
<Gourami> even though the topic says NOT to use Breezy ?
<Kyral> but X is broken there as well
<jnc> i was going to offer you my  packages if you were on amd64
<Kyral> Gourami, we are the tinkerers
<Kyral> We are the ones who break packages so you don't have to!
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!
<chillywilly> what if you want a servre package from breezy? like netatalk?
<jnc> xlibs has trouble configuring, for that you'd need to carefully clean out parts of /usr/X11/xkb
<chillywilly> :)
<zooko> I've recently upgraded to a newer breezy and my meta keys broke.
<chillywilly> server too
<Gourami> then arent you the same ppl that make the HOW TO'S ?
<jnc> or edit the postins script
<zooko> Ooh, you guys are already talking about xkb!  Great!
<Kyral> chillywilly, Backports
<chillywilly> I don't think it is in backports
<zooko> I've read enough and experimented enough to understand that currently my meta key is not getting mapped via a keycode to any symbol.
<Kyral> it is
<jnc> zooko: heh heh
<zooko> I ran xev and watched and saw that it was "unknown".
<Kyral> aptS netatalk
<Kyral> netatalk - AppleTalk user binaries
<Kyral> netatalk-dev - AppleTalk library and development files
<jnc> zooko: that is something i just ran into.  no idea what happened.  kbd driver behaves different, i'd guess
<zooko> So my question is: what's the Ubuntu'ish way to make my windows keys -- 114, 115, 116 -- get mapped to LWIN, RWIN, and the MENU thing?
<zooko> I looked in /etc/X11/xkb
<Kyral> zooko, running GNOME?
<jnc> zooko: there's a metacity option to flip that setting
<zooko> I found a file named "xfree86" that has mappings from 114 to LWIN, etc.
<jnc> it's not working in Breezy (what i'm running)
<zooko> Kyral, jnc: I appreciate the offer, but I don't run Gnome or metacity.
<jnc> oh
<zooko> I would like to understand what part of the underlying X system has changed.
<Kyral> what do you run then? KDE?
<jnc> well you asked what the ubuntu way is
<jnc> ;)
<teferi> zooko: the x server package got modularized
<teferi> zooko: now it's broken up into the core and various drivers
<zooko> I don't run KDE or Gnome.  I just use Xorg, ratpoison, bash, screen, etc.
<jnc> it went kaboom
<chillywilly> Kyral: is that 2.0.3?
<zooko> jnc: good point...
<chillywilly> netatalk
<Kyral> chillywilly, no clue
<zwnj> nalioth: thanks :)
<Kyral> all I knwo that it is in Backports :D
<zooko> I sometimes think maybe I should go back to Debian.  Even though Ubuntu is better, the "official" Ubuntu way to do things is using Gnome  or KDE, so I often have difficulty finding people who are having the same problems I am having.  :-(
<zooko> Hm.  The file /etc/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86 has the keycode mappings that I want...
<zooko> Ah.  Well, I'm using xlibs 6.8.2-32, and the current available on in breezy is 6.8.2-42.
<zooko> I guess I should either (a) hold my breath and upgrade to current breezy, or
<Kyral> umm
<Kyral> zooko
<zooko> (b) live without metakeys for a while.  ;-)
* Kyral points to the topic
<Medrakil> i have one serial port.. what might it's device name be?
<Will_> Don't upgrade to breezy!
<Medrakil> in /dev, that is
<Kyral> Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36!
<zooko> Ha!  You guys keep pointing to the topic when I come in here and ask about breezy issues.
<Will_> Because it is broken.
<zooko> What is the IRC channel for people who have upgraded to Breezy then?  ;-)
<teferi> oh yeah, the breezy xkb breakage. that *is* getting a little annoying
<zooko> Works okay for me except for my meta keys.
<teferi> but i can ride it out
<zooko> Well, I like to contribute to open source projects, both by (detailed, helpful, polite) but reports, and by patches.
<zooko> Maybe I could fix this config issue and thus help the Ubuntu hackers understand the issue.
<zooko> More likely they already understand it.
<zooko> It's possible they've even already fixed it, in newer versions of xlibs...
<Will_> zooko: That would be #my_linux_does_not_work_and_will_not_work_till_they_release_it_on_stable
<Kyral> lol
<zooko> I see.  I guess it isn't good to have a bunch of people with little knowledge of the internals trying an unstable release, as the volume of bug reports will be high and the value of each bug report low.
<zooko> I'll stop coming to channel #ubuntu with my breezy issues then.  :-)
<Gourami> does anyone here use irssi ?
<Xappe> Gourami: yes
<Kyral> zooko, you can post in the Breezy Development forum on UbuntuForums
<zooko> Kyral: thanks for the suggestion.
<Gourami> zooko: make #Ubunut-Breezy
<nalioth> Gourami: a couple folks use it
<Sweetshark> Gourami: yes
<chillywilly> no netatalk 2.0.3 in back ports
<Gourami> lol ok not Ubunut but Ubuntu-Breezy
<zooko> Is there a mailing list alternative to the UbuntuForums?
<stuNNed> anyone use wpa_supplicant on a lappie?
<ashok> my wifi button keeps glowing.. any solution  for this ?
<Gourami> how do I close an existing query windiw with irssi anyone ?
<teferi> stuNNed: yes
<teferi> what's up?
<teferi> (disclaimer: i'm only doing WEP with it because my driver is broken, WPA-wise...)
<stuNNed> teferi: sometimes do you have to run 'dhclient ath0' because ubuntu's wpa_supplicant doesn't assign and ip fast enough?
<Xappe> Gourami: /wc
<nalioth> Gourami: at the bottom of said window type /wc
<teferi> stuNNed: wpa_supplicant can call out to a dhcp client?
<ashok> does anyone have a solution for my prob ?
<teferi> stuNNed: my normal course of action is to wait for wpa_supplicant to do the crypto stuff and then run ifup ath0
<Gourami> thanks Xappe ,nalioth
<Gourami> window close... who wouldve guessed :)
<stuNNed> teferi: mmmk, shouldn't the ifup ath0 be auto?
<hozer> Anyone else having segmentation fault issues with Firefox on Horay?
<teferi> stuNNed: this is how i've always done it
<teferi> i don't care enough to make it smoother
<stuNNed> teferi: i'd like open the lid on my sleeping laptop plug in the pcmcia card and wpa_supplicant does the rest, not you?
<teferi> stuNNed: oh, indeed, but i don't care enough to make it so
<teferi> i'm rather lazy
<mikl> ack, the new gnome file-selector-menu is probably the most unfrindly POS ever...
<stuNNed> teferi: lazy!=running ifup ath0 ;)
<teferi> stuNNed: incidentially, are you using WPA or just WEP? because I couldn't get WPA working...
<teferi> i ran into that problem where it'd associate, miss a beacon, drop the connection, and do it over and over and over
<IIIEars> is amd althlon XP3400  bit or 64?
<stuNNed> teferi: WPA and Open i'm using
<zooko> Heh heh.  Yes, I think new version of Ubuntu breezy has changed the xkb config...
<teferi> zooko: just a bit...
<IIIEars> er 32 bit?
<Sweetshark> mikl: well, its still better than the old one ...
<stuNNed> teferi: did you try running wpa_supplicant in debug mode?  it is very useful.
<mikl> Sweetshark: I wish they would use one like they do in KDE...
<Gourami> ok last irssi question: How can I get irssi what seems to be a 800x600 res when run on tty
<teferi> stuNNed: yes, not useful enough...it's a known problem which i don't think has been fixed
<teferi> i should try the latest cvs and see if it's fixed there...oh well, maybe later
<IIIEars> 32 bit isn't it? - saw a great deal on it. but i don't think it includes the no execute bit
<Gourami> looking for full screen
<stuNNed> teferi: haven't seen that here but have been having general problems with wireless at my uni, affects windows too though
<Belutz> anyone can help with this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/659 ?
<Rockett17> anyone know if there is a way to stretch/make the icons bigger in KDE like you can in Gnome?
<stuNNed> teferi: wpa_supplicant is coming along nicely though imho
<teferi> stuNNed: well, i'm on wired ethernet here at work anyway, so it doesn't really matter right now :P
<flyvholm> Does "kernel-package" cover over a version-specific name, or should I be able to find such a package e.g. by "aptitude install kernel-package"?
<Sam3773> Hey, urm sort of involves Ubuntu :D Just downloaded the ISO, but Neros telling me i cant burn it onto DVD, need a CD.. I only have DVDs though, anyone know a way round this?
<rem_> Rockett try ask in #kubuntu ...
<Xappe> Sam3773: download the dvd :)
<teferi> flyvholm: kernel-package is the set of tools for building kernels
<stuNNed> teferi: i don't think wpa_supplicant handles the ip layer from what i'm hearing.
<Sam3773> Im fine thanks, i spose i can install it onto the hard drive with Vmware.. Pretty sure i can :P
<teferi> flyvholm: you want linux-{386,686,k7,whatever your cpu is}
<teferi> which should pull in the latest kernel
<flyvholm> I'm on AMD64 Hoary. I need make-kpkg and tried 'aptitude install kernel-package', but response was "No candidate version found for kernel package" :-|
<teferi> oh.
<teferi> um.
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<stuNNed> teferi: thanks for your input :)
<teferi> i already have it installed and i'm on 386 anyway, so...
<teferi> sorry
<Woody4u> hi
<gypsymauro> hi
<flyvholm> Is it possible that the kernel-package simply isn't available for my kernel version?
<Velcan> I'm using zenity (which is like xdialog), and I want the "cancel" button to kill the job that's feeding input to the zenity --progress process. Can anyone help?
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to use vpnc under ubuntu 5.04 but it doesn't creates the new route, it seems to be connected (I c the tun0 device) but it does't add the new default route..any hint?
<gypsymauro> the same configuration on debian sarge it works
<anatole> hey, anyone could help, how to disconnect properly my ipod mini from linux?
<jnk> gypsymauro, it works if you add the route yourself?
<tritium> gypsymauro, you're using the included vpnc-connect script?
<jnk> anatole, with eject I think
<slept> flyvholm, kernel-package should be common to all arch, it should not depend on your kernel aswell , did you search via apt ?
<pestilence> i installed some packages to try and get chinese characters to display properly in terminals, and now my konsole fonts are very ugly.  anybody know what i could do to fix this?  (i.e. what is the konsole font that is used  by default, and how do i get back to that?)
<monteiro> when i trie to install something it says tcpd invalid argument, what is this?
<anatole> jnk: but after that, ipod still tells not to disconnect it
<anatole> is there anything wrong that could happen if i disconnect it despite that notice?
<gypsymauro> tritium: yes I'm using that script
<flyvholm> slept, I just did an 'aptitude install kernel-package' from a terminal. I also tried looking in the Synaptic Package Manager to see if I could find something...
<black-whisp> whats the name of the dictornarieys for gaim?
<gypsymauro> jnk: I can't know 'cause I'm on the same network at the moment
<spot_> helllo, skype won't work correctly any idea'z..
<tritium> gypsymauro, it works fine here
<gypsymauro> tritium: did you recompiled something?
<tritium> gypsymauro, no, just using the standard ubuntu package
<gypsymauro> tritium: when I launch it vpnc-connect never ends...
<gypsymauro> it starts tun0 but doesn't changes the route
<slept> flyvholm, why do you want to create a kernel ? you can get the package from package.ubuntu.com
<tritium> gypsymauro, check your script in /etc/vpnc.  Are you using default.conf, or did you setup a new one?
<gypsymauro> a new one
<gypsymauro> I've made a little gtk interface to vpn
<flyvholm> slept, I need to apply a patch to make my Alps touchpad work
<gypsymauro> on sarge it calls vpnc-connect and it works
<gypsymauro> on ubuntu doesn't , even if I call vpnc-connect by hand
<tritium> gypsymauro, first check "sudo vpnc-connect <scriptname>" from the command line
<gypsymauro> tritium: in fact I'm trying that :)
<gypsymauro> but the problem is that it doesn't add the new route
<gypsymauro> the other strange thing is I can c
<gypsymauro>  tun0 in /proc/net/dev
<gypsymauro> but not in ifconfig
<tritium> gypsymauro, make sure the file is correct.  I've found that even an extra space at the end of the line will cause trouble with vpnc
<yahalom> hey guys can someone tell me how i can change the gnome logo in epiphany?
<slept> flyvholm, maybe you can use module-assistant would be less work and time
<gypsymauro> tritium: great!
<IIIEars>  yahalom -  would a search for png files find it? - then just exchange/rename it?
<gypsymauro> tritium: that was the problem
<tritium> gypsymauro, excellent :)
<gypsymauro> a f******************* space;)
<teferi> tritium: hey, were you one of hte people interested in a little evo mail notifier thing?
<yahalom> IIIEars, no idea what its called
<lapo> hi
<tritium> teferi, yeah, did you get it working?
<teferi> tritium: yep :)
<tritium> teferi, awesome!
<teferi> lemme finish version 0.2 and I'll shoot you a copy
<mridle> ouch
<tritium> teferi, super.  Also, might I interested you in joining #ubuntu-motu to discuss it futher?
<teferi> motu?
<mridle> should have tried this # before trying out breezy
<mridle> >:)
<tritium> teferi, universe package maintainers
<flyvholm> slept - mmm, module-assistant - I need to be filled in a little. Just installed Ubuntu something like 10 hours ago :-)
<teferi> hah. this is a 50-line python hack, it's not worth packaging
<tritium> teferi, oh, but it sounds good
<teferi> fine, fine
<tritium> :)
<IIIEars> cat /media/cdrom > /home/my_home/A-New.iso - Should work shouldn't it?
<shookuser1> where can I get a patch called               libdvdcss2??
<Raskall-edge> shookuser1: do a "find" in your browser at www.ubuntuguide.org
<jnk> IIIEars, /media/cdrom is a directory isn't it?
<searcher`> IIIEars: a better idea would probably be: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=a-new.iso
<IIIEars> shookuser1 - it was once upon a time on the marillat repository. - unfortuneatly it was removed prior to the patent vote in europe. - i had to google for it.
<gypsymauro> tritium: interested in the gtk client?
<IIIEars> searcher - would you mind if i called you guru? - grin
<shookuser1> edge    ty!
<gypsymauro> is just a layer over vpnc-connect but with tray icon
<tritium> gypsymauro, sure.  Do you have a site for it?
<gypsymauro> tritium: nope
<IIIEars> Thank You guys
<tritium> gypsymauro, do you intend to package it?
<gypsymauro> tritium: nope I'm not a debian developer I can post you the tgz
<tritium> gypsymauro, sure, thanks
<IFRFLYR> Hi, is there a font management tool in ubuntu, something which allows me to add fonts to the system's font folder, or must I do it manually>?
<gypsymauro> tritium: are u receiving the dcc?
<tritium> gypsymauro, I got the request, but I can't receive behind the router
<monteiro> i cannot install or remove any package, it says -> failed in buffer_read(fd) tcp invalid argument" anyone knows how to resolve this?
<yahalom> IIIEars, thanx. i just removed it.
<jnk> IFRFLYR, you just drag and drop the fonts to your ~/.fonts folder I think
<tritium> gypsymauro, any way to post it somewhere?
<gypsymauro> I'm looking tritium :)
<tritium> gypsymauro, thanks
<Medrakil> anyone know where i can find a java 1.4 .deb? i need it for lejos
<Medrakil> sdk, that is
<IIIEars> dd_rescue - feel the power of open source - nice tip. :)
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
* hmrocha is away: Gone to lunch
<jnk> what's lejos?
<Medrakil> java firmware for the lego RCX
<Medrakil> you can program lego robots w/ a kind of java
<IFRFLYR> jnk, I have no ~/.fonts directory (!)
<jnk> IFRFLYR, create it
<Medrakil> what sucks about it, though, is that it doesn't support java 1.5, you have to have 1.1-1.4
<jnk> IFRFLYR, yes it sucks, but it's a huge improvement compared to the previous way of installing fonts :)
<Medrakil> and the java 1.4 installer from sun didn't like me for some reason
<IFRFLYR> Ah. jnk, however I have lots of fonts on my machine already; would this be a font folder only functioning on a per user basis? That *is* pretty cool if that's the case
<jnk> Medrakil, with java-package you convert the Sun .bin to a .deb without problem, be it 1.4 or 1.5
<tritium> Medrakil, try using java-package with the .bin
<jnk> IFRFLYR, yes it's per user
<stempien> I've recently installed ubuntu, all went OK..i got X's working and prompt for username..but after logging in there's just brown screen and no graphical environment like gnome
<IFRFLYR> Coool-o jnk. Thanks
<stempien> and gnome seems to be installed
<Medrakil> jnk, tritium, thanks, i'll try that..
<rem_> hey..i have a question: how can i print from the "eye of gnome" there is no print possibility ..?!
<Medrakil> jnk, tritium, what would the command for that be?
<jnk> rem_, it has just been added, it will be in the next ubuntu version
<monteiro> i cannot install or remove any package, it says -> failed in buffer_read(fd) tcpd invalid argument", i tried removing all packages in archive bt it didn't work.
<jnk> rem_, meenwhile, use another prog
<IIIEars> stempian - i have seen that too - my guess is it happens periodically when i press enter two or three times after entering the paswword
<Medrakil> i've installed java-package
<tritium> Medrakil, first, install java-package
<rem_> is there a way i can add it, or what other program could i use, have probs printing with gimp ..
<tritium> Medrakil, see this:
<jnk> Medrakil, read /usr/share/doc/java-package/README.Debian
<stempien> IIIEars: so what to do ?
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<IIIEars> stempian - likely an easier way but i usually reboot. - :/
<rem_> ...i guess ill use openoffice or seomthing ...
<stempien> IIIEars: but hmm i bet it won't start anyway
<rem_> thanx anyway ...
<jnk> stempien, it's systematic ?
<stempien> i've rebooted once
<stempien> and no changes
<stempien> still brown screen
<IFRFLYR> jnk: worked like a charm. Thanks!
<MIK3MAN> tritium: heya, good to see your still here... I've got problems
<IIIEars> (shrug - dunno i'll cross my fingers) - grin
<tritium> MIK3MAN, I'n back, haven't been here the whole time ;)
<IIIEars> 13 weeks with Ubuntu
<MIK3MAN> I went to bed at 3am
<jnk> stempien, something happens if you right-click in the brown?
<stempien> nothing
<tritium> MIK3MAN, so what's up?
<stempien> but
<MIK3MAN> same error, looks like something with the grafix
<stempien> i can start emergency xterm
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I will copy and paste in a PM for you ok?
<jnk> rem_, gthumb maybe ?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, ok
<jnk> stempien, how do you do that?
<stempien> there's an option..i can choose gnome, emergency gnome, default environment and that emergency xterm
<kbrooks> I have a question for newbies.....
<kbrooks> How can we reach out to new users?
<kbrooks> Ideas?
<shookuser1> can't find download site for libdvdcss2??? anyone please help  (Newbie)
<stempien> and after starting that xterm (down right corner) i can use anything under x's like mozilla for example
<jnk> stempien, try the emergency xterm, and there type gnome-session
<stempien> but no gnome :S
<kbrooks> shookuser1, did you try to search for dvd?
<jnk> see what happens
<MIK3MAN> tritium: trying to get ubuntu to work, I hate giving up but the g/f is getting pissed at me not spending time away from the comp
<tritium> shookuser1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> MIK3MAN, I understand that.  What's the problem now?
<stempien> but first i'll reboot
<shookuser1> tritum     yes nothing   Just other people with same problem
<stempien> brb
<kbrooks> shookuser1, 'nothing'? give more detail
<MIK3MAN> tritium: btw, I lost that error cause the comp was in powersaver, I need to configure the video card... I cannot get into X
<tritium> shookuser1, I don't think you looked at the URL I gave you ;)
<hybrid_goth> tritium: hey! long time no see
<tritium> MIK3MAN, so X is still not getting configured right on install?
<tritium> hybrid_goth, hey there.  :)
<MIK3MAN> anyone: I have an ATI rage pro that needs setting up for X, I am a noob, sort of
<tritium> Yeah, I've not been around as much the past two months or so, hybrid_goth
<kbrooks> I have a question for ALL! How can NUN reach out to new users?
<sirumen> salut
<hybrid_goth> tritium: yea i was gone for a month and a half to my dads
<MIK3MAN> tritium: went through with no errors except the wifi configuration and DHCP
<tritium> hybrid_goth, wb
<hybrid_goth> which brings up a question
<ubuntu> hi
<hybrid_goth> tritium: ty
<tritium> MIK3MAN, so no errors, but you still have no X?
<jnk> MIK3MAN, by nvidia next time, I'm so sick with my radeon mobility, just can't get the tv output to work, it was so simple with nvidia
<hybrid_goth> how can i set up a PPPoE connection from a modem no router.
<ubuntu> hi amaranth
<ubuntu> r u an indian
<kbrooks> ubuntu, says who? :)
<MIK3MAN> tritium: right, but what I find strange is that the live cd works!!
<slept> MIK3MAN, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , select ati
<tritium> MIK3MAN, so should the install CD.
<hybrid_goth> jnk: is the all-in-wonder ati or nvidia?
<jnk> ati
<hybrid_goth> jnk: ah ty
<tritium> MIK3MAN, is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still giving the same error?
<IIIEars> all in wonder is ATI
<MIK3MAN> slept: hold on, I tried that b4
<supernix> Hi anyone using a SDcard reader with Linux ?
<kbrooks> Anyone?
<hybrid_goth> anyone know how i can set up a PPPoE connection from a modem no router.
<jnk> kbrooks, what's NUN ?
<tritium> hybrid_goth, not sure, buddy.  Sorry.
<hybrid_goth> tritium: ok np
<slept> supernix, my digicam :)
<jnk> supernix, yeah
<kbrooks> jnk: new user(s) network
<hybrid_goth> tritium: i went 42 days at my dads no internet because he wouldnt get a router
<mulux> I'm trying to build an apache2 module but it seems the apxs-script is broken, anyone know how to fix it?
<jnk> kbrooks, well it seems it hasn't reached out to me yet
<Dieguito> hi
<tritium> hybrid_goth, ah, wow
<hybrid_goth> jnk: wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetwork
<supernix> I can't get my Kodak to work with Kubunutu so I am trying to find a SDcard reader
<nebular> gah! can't seem to get 1280x1024 on my xserver. I"m running kubuntu and I just ran dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg and it still goes to 1024x768. I have no idea what I"m doing wrong
<hybrid_goth> tritium: yea...
<teferi> http://wmute.net/~teferi/evo-mail-notify.py <-- new version of last night's evoliution new mail notification applet
<kbrooks> jnk: explain why
<supernix> Anyone have any suggestions about finding a good SDcard reader ?
<teferi> ...evolution
<teferi> please beat on it and tell me if it breaks
<Dieguito> I need help to install ubuntu in my laptop without CD room
<ajhobbs> hybrid_goth: Try http://users.pandora.be/Asterisk-PBX/PPPoE.htm
<stempien> jnk: i rebooted, login (choosing gnome), switched to shell (alt+ctrl+f1) and there's already process with gnome (ps x)
<hybrid_goth> supernix: have you tried mounting it as a sd drive?
<stempien> but still brown screeen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<jnk> NUN sounds cool
<hybrid_goth> ajhobbs: thanx
<MIK3MAN> slept: how do I run as root again?? I know su dont work
<jnk> kbrooks, now it has
<ajhobbs> MIK3MAN: sudo -s
<zAo^> nebular, got OpenGL working?
<jnk> supernix, any USB compatible is fine to me
<Dieguito> can anyone help me in private please?
<kbrooks> jnk: huh
<jnk> supernix, just plug it in and a dialog appears in gnome
<nebular> zAo^, haven't tried yet, just want to get 1280x1024 first
<kbrooks> Dieguito, ask here
<slept> supernix, you can mount with mount /dev/sda... /mnt
<lool> Hi.  I had a look at the launchpad, and I could only find a couple of Debian bugs in it.  Is one supposed to login to see everything, or is it mostly empty yet?
<MIK3MAN> ajhobbs: thanks, can I get the whold command line again.. dont want to mess up
<nebular> that's what I was running on debian a year ago and in windows
<zAo^> nebular, get OpenGL first: mesa cant get 1280
<zAo^> nebular, VGA card?
<nebular> the max option I have in kde is 1024x768
<supernix> Ok I didn't know since the Kodak DX4150 was not working I was scared that if I did not get a particular device that I would have the same issue
<ajhobbs> MIK3MAN: if you just do 'sudo -s' you'll get a root shell.  Easiest way if you need to do a number of steps.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36!/m | New User Network: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserNetwork
<jnk> stempien, try loging in the emergency xterm and typing gnome-sessoin
<stempien> yeah tried
<stempien> trying i mean
<MIK3MAN> ok, I'll try that
* zAo^ still in Breezy :)
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: X broken over there still
<hybrid_goth> ?
<Dieguito> Please,,,toshiba portege 3440ct i need install ubuntu without cd room
<kbrooks> tritium, ty ty ty ty ty :P
<tritium> kbrooks, :)
<supernix> ty jnk and slept for your help so you say any USB driven card reader will do ?
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, yes, but I did not update last 5 days :)
<hybrid_goth> kbrooks: we got a plug :P
<ep> whats the command to print my version of ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: mine seems to work ok now
<slept> supernix, your cam alswell if it has usb
<tritium> kbrooks, and thank you for your involvement
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, version? -43?
<jnk> supernix, in my experience yes, they work out of the box as usb-storage I think
<kbrooks> tritium, in?
<nebular> zAo^, ok I'm not following you. I could run 1280x1024 in X all the way back to my ATI AIW pro. and that was before they had rage drivers so I had to use mach64 (no openGL)
<stempien> SESSION_MANAGER=local....(some more)  <- freezed in that point
<tritium> kbrooks, the NUN
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: idk i am in breezy
<jnk> supernix, (so no problem with a standard ubuntu kernel)
<mihai_> hey can you pls tell me what do i need to modify in the sources.list to get access to the testing repo ?
<supernix> My cam has USB but I can only view the pics I can't actually transfer them for some reason it never works past viewing what is on the camera
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, Xorg version?
<zAo^> nebular, what did you change? Reinstall?
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: whats the command to tell
<MIK3MAN> ok guys: dpkg is telling me that 'xserver-xorg' is not installed
<nebular> zAo^, wipe and a reinstall
<schasi> thats nice ;-)
<slept> supernix,  mount and copy (cp)
<nebular> a year ago I was running debian
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, Xorg -version
<jnk> mihai_, put you sources.list on pastebin.com
<hybrid_goth> ok
<nebular> hung around in windows for a year and now I'm trying kubuntu
<supernix> You mean after it mounts then issue a cp command by the command line ?
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: Xorg command not found
<slept> MIK3MAN, try xserver-xfree86
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, 6.8.2-36 here
<tritium> MIK3MAN, something is going seriously wrong with your installations if that's the case
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, ?? $ Xorg -version (mark the capital_
<mihai_> jnk http://pastebin.com/315599
<tritium> MIK3MAN, please first try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<lool> is someone using Launchpad here?
<MIK3MAN> slept: is that with dpkg or just the command?
<slept> supernix, yes or with a filebrowser
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, just look in synaptic  ;)
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: i typed: Xorg -version and it wasnt found
<tritium> MIK3MAN, I don't advise trying xfree86
<Snuffkin> Hi
<Dieguito> i need to install ubuntu in my laptop without cd room? do you know how?
<jnk> mihai_, you put testing instead of stable
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: I am in cli. I am not big in GUI
<zAo^> hybrid_goth,  Xorg: /usr/bin/Xorg
<hybrid_goth> ok
<jnk> mihai_, (it won't work for security though)
<ep> how can I tell whether i have warty or hoary and what the version number is?  Can I do this from the command line?
<slept> MIK3MAN, do you use hoary ?
<toresbe> Dieguito: hey
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: ha! i have X11 for some reason
<Dr_Willis> i just  pop to the console and login. It says in the Message of the Day. :P
<hybrid_goth> ep: try uname -a
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, $ ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg ???
<lool> Dieguito: sure, see the debian-installer manual, it gives example of bootp
<Snuffkin> I'm 5.04 x86 livecd, had to use the netcfg/dhcp option to disable dhcp (static ip), always freezes after specifying nameservers (static), ..?
<stempien> jnk: any idea about that?i tried gnome-session in xterm but it freezed in SESSION_MANAGER=local...etc
<lool> Snuffkin: wifi or wired?
<jnk> ep, in debian you have a file /etc/debian_version (I'm under debian right now), there must be something similiar inubuntu, or maybe "uname -a" will be informative
<Snuffkin> wired
<toresbe> Dieguito: You need to use netboot
<ep> that gives the kernel, nothing about distro
<MIK3MAN> slept: yeah hoary
<slept> ep  cat /etc/apt/sources.list or apt-cache search xserver-xorg
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: no xorg i have X and XFree86
<Velcan> I'm using zenity (which is like xdialog), and I want the "cancel" button to kill the job that's feeding input to the zenity --progress process. Can anyone help?
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, in Breezy? How did you do that? Did you do a `apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: yes long time ago
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I tried sudo apt-get and it told me to do apt-get -i
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: all my repos have breezy
<jnk> stempien, if works if you just launch metacity? then nautilus? (metacity & nautilus)
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, Breezy (even Hoary) did not have XFree
<slept> MIK3MAN,  try dpkg --get-selections |grep xserver to find out if you have an xserver
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: wow. i just did another dist-upgrade
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, LOL
<tritium> MIK3MAN, bizarre
<jnk> Velcan, you pulse with a pipe?
<stingerx52> how do I Install PureFtp server?
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: thanks that was umm.... weird
<stempien> jnk: metacity works
<zAo^> hybrid_goth,  :) Hope you can restart X :$
* hybrid_goth shakes his head in confusion
<Velcan> 'zenity --progress --pulse' is what im using
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: as long as i have screen i am ok :P
<tritium> MIK3MAN, bottom line is we need to get xserver-xorg installed
<MIK3MAN> tritium: CORRECTION, it told me to do apt-get -f install
<zAo^> hybrid_goth, lol :) dont restart X then :D
<hybrid_goth> zAo^: i am really boggled how this happened
<belhifet> how do i connect to the internet??
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay, that makes a little more sense, and confirms that something is going dreadfully wrong during your installation
<toresbe> Anyone here speak Spanish?
<stempien> jnk: nautilus freezes like gnome-session
<stempien> i mean there's nothing
<MIK3MAN> tritium: after I did that it was unpacking stuff then open office had tar corruption
<tritium> toresbe, yes, but you should use #ubuntu-es
<hybrid_goth> toresbe: ubuntu-es
<jnk> Velcan, and the process you want to kill is piped to zenity right? "program | zenity --progress --pulsate"
<toresbe> There's a guy here who can't speak English very well
<stempien> type nautilus but nothing
<slept> MIK3MAN, paste the error in # flood
<toresbe> hybrid_goth: Excellent!
<toresbe> thanks guys
<hybrid_goth> toresbe: np
<khermans> Anyone know how to convert a Flash swf to a movie file?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, you're positive your installation media is good?
<belhifet> anyone can tell me how to get ubuntu to connect to the internet?
<Velcan> jnk:  yea. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/OlLGPG23.html
<MIK3MAN> slept: problem is that I am on a diff machine, I have to configure the wifi in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> khermans,  theres a tool under windows to do it... but ive never used it.  Perhaps a tool to convert a X session/display to a recording may do what you need.
<jnk> stempien, try this: "aptitude reinstall nautilus", create a new user, and try to log in to this new user
<ajhobbs> Anyone remember the RFC mail addresses needed for a domain?
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: what connection are you on
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I reburned twice, unless the downloaded image is currupt?? also... I burned from Windows
<belhifet> hybrid_goth:pstn
<tritium> MIK3MAN, if certain packages (e.g. openoffice) are corrupt, your install CD is hosed
<belhifet> dial-up
<ep> I was reading on the forums, trying to determine if bzflag 2.0 is available on the backports.  I stumbled  upon this ubuntu url, it has bzflag 2.0 listed.  But I'm not sure if it is appropiate for me to use it.  The URL is knda long.
<tritium> MIK3MAN, did the "sudo apt-get install -f" complete?
<Dieguito> Any one can help me please in private ,,,I need help instaling Ubuntu in my laptop without cd room..in can follow instruccion here
<belhifet> 56k i mean
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: ok you ready?
<gyaresu> Dieguito, you are better off here. lots of different knowledge.
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: dailup isnt real easy in linux
<raven3x7> hello
<khermans> Dr_Willis, i have x112vnc as well -- but no way to convert outputted SWF to a movie
<MIK3MAN> tritium: no, did not complete, openoffice had tar corruption, it stopped
<belhifet> hybrid_goth:why is that? i thought it would be really easy
<belhifet> with kde at least it is
<Dr_Willis> khermans,  no idea there. ive never messed with videos under linux.
<tritium> MIK3MAN, try "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" please
<jnk> Velcan, you mean the script continues even if you press cancel? that's starnge
<raven3x7> any suggestions for a good ripper/encoder?
<slept> MIK3MAN, what did happen after/while  you installed ? What did you do after that ?
<raven3x7> for music
<khermans> Dr_Willis, what tool did you use under Windows?
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: well what kind of modem do you have
<jnk> raven3x7, sound-juicer won't do?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: ok give me a min
<khermans> Dr_Willis, i could try crossover office with it
<belhifet> hybrid:3com us robotics 56k message
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: but you may not have drivers and such
<slept> raven3x7, ogg abcde
<belhifet> no but it's a good modem
<gyaresu> raven3x7, goobox
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: do you already have the drivers?
<raven3x7> dunno never tried it. i only have goobox which is not much of use as a ripper really
<Dr_Willis> khermans,  i never used the tool. :P I just saw it mentioned on a "get flash to play on your psp web site" it was like a $30 tool (stupid shareware)
<Velcan> yea. I want it to killall dd when i hit cancel
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: well then this wont be too hard. it isnt a winmodem?
<MIK3MAN> slept: install went smooth except wifi config and DHCP, after that said some packages could not be installed, reboot, cant get into X, graphical error... I dunno
<belhifet> hybrid: maybe.are they required?can't ubuntu recognize the modem by itself?
<jnk> raven3x7, sound-juicer is a simple program to rip audio CDs... If you want to rip to mp3 instead or orgg vorbis or flac, you'll have to create an mp3 profile first (and install the gstreamer lame plugin)
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: ok you see there are two kind of modems
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: software and hardware respectively
<khermans> Dr_Willis, thanks anyways!
<belhifet> hybrid: ok go on
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: the hardware ones usually work ootb with linux but the software ones only have the software for windows
<raven3x7> jnk ill take a look. i already have the lame gstreamer plugin but mostly i want flac capability
<gyaresu> raven3x7, simple is ripit.pl http://www.suwald.com/ripit/ripit.html
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: so if yours isnt an outside box then its safe to say it is software aka winmodem
<belhifet> hybrid:ok mine is an external good 56k modem
<jnk> Velcan, you can check the $? variable in the next command. Should be 1 if you press cancel
<lemone> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: ok then all we should need to do is put in your isp info into the KDE network prog
<jnk> raven3x7, should work out of the box then (choose CD quality, Lossless in the sound-juicer settings9
<belhifet> hybrid:im with ubuntu, hence not kde
<belhifet> but gnome
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: oh well you said it was easy with kde i assumed you were in kubuntu i appologize
<ep> Whats the difference between warty an hoary?
<jnk> ep, warty is old
<phwil> I'm running ubuntu 5.04 on laptop but can't seem to use external monitor.  resolution way off.  any pointers?
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: try system>network and see if there is anything that sounds like it would set up a connection
<hor> I can't install (configure) xlibs with breezy. how can i get more information what the problem is or can force dpkg to install the package? (i get the problem, when i do 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jnk> phwil, what's your current resolution?
<raven3x7> ep if you have new hardware yyou really dont wanna run warty
<belhifet> hybrid:ok wait
<ep> I must be doing something wrong then.  I've been on a quest to install bzflag 2.0 and I'm only finding it here : http://mirror.brianpuccio.net/ubuntu-backports-repository/dists/warty-backports/universe/binary-i386/
<hybrid_goth> phwil: prolly X configuration
<phwil> jnk: laptop is 1024x768
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: ok at yuor pace =D
<slept> MIK3MAN, if you the apt-get .. that tells you use -f you can scroll up and look for the packages / the error , maybe it's a half installed package that prevents apt from finishing
<jnk> phwil, well I don't know sorry
<hybrid_goth> is it linmodem.org or linmodems.org?
<jnk> hor, you can use "dpkg --force-all -i something.deb"
<ep> But its not listed in the same universe Hoary location.  Why woud it be in warty and not in Hoary?
<stempien> jnk: damn no changes...anyway when i login (choosing gnome) hdd seems to work for a while but nothing anyway
<nebular> ok so I reconfigured my xserver-xorg at low priority, manually entered my vsync and hsync, did everything the same as I've done before with debian and I can't get 1280x1024. the only new thing I have is I'm using xorg rather then xfree
<stempien> brown screen
<hor> jnk: This also doesn't work, thats stragen
<hor> strange
<nebular> my monitor can do 1280x1024, not a problem, but in the display properties in kde the max is 1024x768
<nebular> anyone have any ideas what I could be missing?
<jnk> stempien, so it won't login even in a new user? I don't know then.. maybe a problem with some daemon? file a bug if you can't get it to work
<Velcan> jnk:  hmm ... I did ...) | zenity --progress --pulsate;echo $?     and it returns 'Hangup'
<stingerx52> how can I Install programs troughtout ubuntu? For example : Pure Ftp server
<raven3x7> slept ogg abcde doesnt seem to be in the repos
<stempien> jnk: i can login..i type user and password push enter and *piuf* brown screen all the time
<stempien> no matter which user
<raven3x7> jnk while basic i think sound-juicer might do for now
<jnk> nebular, and what does gnome-display-properties say (if you have it installed)
<Will_> brown screen of death?
<stempien> brown screen of ubuntu :S
<jnk> that's BSOD too
<nebular> jnk, don't, sorry I forgot to say I"m running kubuntu
<zAo^> did any1 succesfully connect his Ubuntubox to his PocketPC ??
<slept> raven3x7, abcde is there an with ogg I thought of ogg (vorbisvorbis-tools - Several Ogg Vorbis Tools)
<chaps0063> so what is a good app to play music in besides xmms?
<zAo^> Chambers`, Beep-media-player
<jnk> nebular, it would be interesting if you could install this just for testing because it doesn't care what's in you X config file (it's in the capplets package)
<zAo^> chaps0063, beep-media-player
<belhifet> hybrid_goth: look i tried what you suggested yesterday and it brought a screen with the modem config etc, but now i started ubuntu and it says "could not look up internet address for . this might prevent ubuntu from functioning properly. add to etc/hosts/ " or smt like that
<stempien> amp?:P
<lemone> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1917 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<jnk> nebular, basically, if gnome-display-properties doesn't allow a higher resolution, then it's probably a problem with your video driver (wrong one likely)
<zAo^> !info multisync
<belhifet> hybrid: i pressed log in anyway and went to system>network and it wont open.i mean the window.i restarted and same thing again
<ubotu> multisync: (A program to synchronize PIM data), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.82-5ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 75 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<belhifet> with same error
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: is ubuntu installed?
<slept> stempien, if you are really desperate you can delete .gnome in your home but you'll lose all gnome settings (I had more or less the same with xfce and that made it for me)
<belhifet> yeah
<raven3x7> slept oh will check
<stempien> slept: ok i'll try
<stempien> slept: i don't have any gnome settings yet
<nebular> jnk, well I'm using a geforce4 MX 440, I reconfigured the xserver at low priority, so I chose nvidia (rather than nv).
<Snuffkin> How can I disable network completely using boot options with the 5.04x86 livecd?
<jnk> Velcan, mm I can't test, it kills the terminal when I press cancel :/
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: ok h/o just a second ill see if there is a command line command for all this
<stempien> slept: i have gnome2 is it the same?:P
<jnk> nebular, If you run with nvidia and it works, then the driver is probably not the problem :) (you can try with nv though). Check the resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<belhifet> hybrid:i installed ubuntu yesterday and first thing that i looked for is connecting to the internet.after searching for a while i found system>network and i tried to make it work but failed.shut down normally and today i get this error when i log in
<raven3x7> bilhefit i was geetting that message in fedora but that was never a real problem as it did not affect the system
* keikoz re
<belhifet> raven3x7: it wont let me open the networking window
<shinu> hi all
<belhifet> hybrid: i know there's wvdial for the CLI but would prefer to do it the gnome ubuntu way with the network window
<shinu> whats the file where i could put some startup commands in?
<belhifet> raven3x7: did you ever understand what that error was?
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: wvdial is semi graphical
<Chambers`> hey guys, whats a good mp3 file tag renamer?  I currently use tag&rename for windows (wine)
<slept> stempien, don't know but you can try, if you restart gnome it should be recreated
<Chambers`> like something that will get tags from the internet, multi file renamer based on tags, etc
<hybrid_goth> Chambers`: check synaptic i know there is one there
<slept> Chambers`, cantus
<raven3x7> belhifet i didnt really check. it said something about adding a line somewhere. dont remember exactly
<[2] BoxingFiend> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: (viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.99.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 667 kB, Installed size: 2088 kB
<sw> How to comfigure ubuntu firewall?
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: man wvdial i think it will help you and it should show you all you need to do
<Chambers`> thanks guys
<jmanns> can anyone help me install apps through codeweavers crossoffice?
<raven3x7> slept abcde also does mpc cool
<hybrid_goth> belhifet: hey i got to go for a few minutes try that wvdial it should do it
<Chambers`> is there a windows port of cantus also for my windows machine?
<mumbles-out> lo all.. im back from breef hoilday... if anyone cares in here
<raven3x7> belhifet are you using an internal or external modem?
<belhifet> external
<Velcan> jnk:  here's what im using now actually http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/eUxHS993.html
<belhifet> hybrid: now i have the annoying error
<raven3x7> as hybrid_goth said try wvdial its the most reliable dialer
<belhifet> hybrid:and i have to edit wvdial.conf etc to get wvdial to connect...it's better with the other way
<Velcan> jnk:  oops forgot to change something else :P
<belhifet> what of the error?
<jnk> Velcan, does it work?
<Velcan> jnk:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/u6WeOg78.html .... no still isnt
<raven3x7> belhifet i didnt really check. it said something about adding a line somewhere. dont remember exactly. i dont think this is really the reason for youre problem at least it wasnt a problem for me
<ep> From this site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12095.html  I'm learing that bzflag 2,0 has been promoted to the stable tree.  But try as I may I can't find it anywhere.  What am I doing wrong?
<tapia> hi
<Dieguito> can anyone help me?
<milesmatt30> anybody know where there might exist a repostiory for gaim 1.4? I'm hanging on 3 protocols.
<tapia> I have a problem on my ibook with breezy: the Apple key doesn't work as AltGr
<raven3x7> belhifet run sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<tapia> it worked till 4 o 5 days ago
<Velcan> jnk:  that script there exits but dd continues running
<milesmatt30> using 1.3
<tapia> any help, please?
<jmanns> can rhapsody be installed on gnome or kde?
<raven3x7> belhifet, that will create a proile. then you just need to edit the passwords and phone number
<Dieguito> in have a portege 3440ct toshiba
<slept> ep its in universe
<jnk> can you insert an echo $? before killall and see what it says?
<ep> version 2.0 ?
<ep> or 1.10
<slept> 1.1
<raven3x7> amarok rules
<belhifet> raven3x7: after getting the error, i click on system>networking and it seems to load, i see the app minimized and after a few seconds it vanishes,wtf!
<jmanns> raven3x7:  what is amarok?
<ep> slept Not the same -- they run different servers :)
<raven3x7> music player but its kde based. im using it anyway though
<Dieguito> Install ubuntu in Toshiba portege 3440ct without cd room, any help?
<SS2> nabend
<jmanns> raven3x7:  you got the url for me to d/l it?
<SS2> oops
<shinu> so where could i put some commands to be run at booting?
<jnk> Dieguito, can you boot from a usb thing or something?
<Dieguito> just by a usb fdd
<jnk> shanon, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh or your own init.d script
<raven3x7> belhifet i didnt have any such problem on fedora. ant say for sure. i remember gnome suggestet adding localhost.localhost somewhere
<raven3x7> jmanns its in the repos
<ep> I don't understand why I'm only finding a Warty dep package.   That above article said it was promoted to the stable tree and I cant find it anywhere.
<Dieguito> jnk, can we talk in private,,,i cant follow you
<raven3x7> cant say for sure
<jose> holaaaa
<shinu> nvm i found it 8)
<slept> ep http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/bzflag  for 2.0.2
<raven3x7> belhifet ones you get wvdial running it really is quite handy
<belhifet> raven3x7:but what could have caused that.i mean i was running ubuntu yesterday without any errors
<belhifet> raven3x7:ok wvdial.conf found a modem .how do i edit the phone number and user&pass?
<Velcan> jnk:  not outputting anything ...
<shinu> bye
<raven3x7> sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<belhifet> and i need only the phone number,usrname and passwd?
<raven3x7> belhifet im really not that experienced to debug gnome
<dr_willis> are not some ISP's useing that encrypted password stuff now.  as part of the pap/chap stuff? been ages since i messed with dialup.
<raven3x7> belhifet although i do have some experience with modems
<jnk> Velcan, that's weird... and if you just put a killall after zenity, without checking $?, does it work?
<ep> I've been that route slept -- that requires libcurl3 version >= 1.13.x   Debian and other distros have that version, ubuntu does not.  I tried installing it but thats dependency hell (for me anyway, I'm a newbie)  I think a ununtu package should be easier to install, no?
<raven3x7> belhifet, it should work if not tell me what wvdial says
<belhifet> raven3x7:ok i edited it
<belhifet> what's next?
<belhifet> how do i execute it?
<volvoguy> fabbione: howdy, i have an irc logging question for you.
<fabbione> volvoguy: go ahead
<raven3x7> type sudo wvdial but im not really sure sudo is necessary
<slept> ep, that should be the reason why you can't have that version with ubuntu
<Velcan> jnk:  do you mean like ... | zenity --progress --pulse && killall dd ?
<jnk> Velcan, no just  --pulsate ; killall dd
<fabbione> volvoguy: just ask...
<Velcan> ok
<Velcan> ill try
<guillem> Hey! I'm crunching numbers with my new AMD64 3.5+ (2.211 GHz), and it is fast!. I'm getting about a 15% speedup using a 64 bit executable respect a 32 bit executable...
<nathan__> Hey guys, here's a 2 question...
<ep> slept but thats what i don't understand, why is that version of bzflag listed on a warty backport and why this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12095.html
<volvoguy> fabbione: we're starting to ramp up work on the #ubuntu-artwork channel. is there any chance we could get that channel logged?
<guillem> The machine seems to be slower than a P-IV at 3.5 GHz in 32 bit mode, but using 64bit executable it is about a P-IV 3.7!
<fabbione> volvoguy: yes, send me an email as a reminder.. i will do it tomorrow
<guillem> Eventhough it has only a 512Kb cache...
<belhifet> raven3x7:ok going to test it now.going offline .hopefully i log in with linux this time...
<Velcan> jnk:  nope ... ) | zenity --progress --pulsate;killall dd ... and dd still running
<volvoguy> fabbione: excellent, thanks!
<Velcan> magical ...
<jnk> Velcan, yeah looks like a bug in zenity
<ep> I'll ask on the forums i guess.  I'm thinking about trying to install that warty deb file.  Would that work?
<Velcan> maybe i should try pkill
<ep> I have hoary
<Velcan> humbug ... pkill doesnt work either
<blaha> I'm having a hard time getting Gnome to accept the correct screen resolution. I edited xorg.conf, but no matter what I do it won't show anything higher than 1024x768@80 in the Grub resolution manager?
<guillem> blaha, what do you mean with "Grub resolution manager"?
<blaha> sorry, ment Gnome.
<guillem> blaha, does your monitor allow such resolution?
<blaha> yes, it got it on windows, and the specs confirm it.
<guillem> blaha,  OK, make sure that the horizontal frequency range at xorg.conf is correct (see specs)
<jnk> Velcan, I think the script just quits after zenity
<guillem> blaha, also make sure you are modifiying the resolution entry for the defaultColorDepth ...
<mulux> how come you never have to worry about the horizontal frequency in windows, and linux is always bugging you about it? :O
<jnk> Velcan, you should probably file a bug report against zenity
<blaha> guillem, pretty sure I did that, but double checking as we speak
<guillem> What do I have to do to play e.t. at ubuntu64?
<blmartin777> If I use fvwm as my window manager are my media's (cd-rom, Floppy) going to auto-mount still?
<guillem> blmartin777, probably not. But I guess cd-rom would automount when you place a shell inside the /media/cdrom. Not sure at all nevertheless.
<blmartin777> guillem , Thanks
<jnk> blmartin777, you just have to launch gnome-volume-manager in the background
<Sweetshark> +/quit
<capi> guillem, this is blaha, everything was correct and I rebooted to make sure it was being used as the currect config. Still no higher resolution.
<guillem> capi, hmmm.
<guillem> capi, you don't need to reboot to check it. CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE should suffice for testing....
<guillem> capi, it is not an old monitor or old card, is it?
<capi> guillem, fairly new, only a year and a half old.
<blmartin777> jnk: that easy and it will work. thanks
<capi> guillem, here are the specs? http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=monitor&subcat=CRT&model=eView+17f2
<guillem> capi, looking at it...
<kbrooks> Bleh, capi
<kbrooks> emachine?
<kbrooks> they're bullshit
<capi> kbrooks, i don't like them either, but the computer was $50 after all the rebates and sales i got out of them. Pretty nice for the time.
<blmartin777> jnk: do I need to run dbus or anything else
<guillem> capi, this is not the answer to your question, but I would never use 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz
<kbrooks> money dont matter
<capi> I'm not, I"m using the 11** one, 60 Hz would kill my eyes.
<kbrooks> capi: you should buy a HP no matter what the  amount of the eMachine is
<ugo> hey i have an e-machine!
<guillem> capi, but is it crt or tft?? because it says crt but the photo is a tft...
<basti> is there anyone that would like to try to get radeon drivers running on my pc by remoting via vnc?
<othernoob> kbrooks: why HP
<capi> guillem, it is most definetly a CRT, photo is just a default.
<kbrooks> othernoob, no idea
<ugo> dont flame my baby! *gearing for flame war*
<IIIEars> I suffer with an emachine also (+ 2 HP's and a grey box home build)
<guillem> capi, oh it is crt I see it at the guide.
<ugo> *loading textual ammunition*
<othernoob> kbrooks: then why advise it?
<kbrooks> Accessible capacity varies; MB = 1 million bytes; GB = 1 billion bytes.
<kbrooks> BS
<jnk> blmartin777, ah maybe yes...
<kbrooks> othernoob, they're good
<othernoob> kbrooks: on what do you base that
<kbrooks> othernoob, my grandfather brought one
<capi> kbrooks, I did have a fun mistake happen with emachines today. it appears their coder forgot to turn off some debugging features, so an error gave me their db password in plain text. I can understand why you think they are idiots. :P
<blmartin777> jnk: thanks
<othernoob> kbrooks: i see. makes sense then...
<IIIEars> capi - lol
<Scrambler> No manual entry for stdio.h
<guillem> capi, I don't understand your problem. You won't use 1280x1024@64 but you complain you cannot reach anything better than 1024x768@80, is that right?
<basti> noone wants to remote my pc? :S
<kbrooks> othernoob, the HP was so modern
<kbrooks> basti, pm
<Scrambler> Um... what package has the man pages for libs?
<ugo> just put linux on it...ditch windows
<sJaM> whereofore basti
<sJaM> nvm
<IIIEars> capi - should i buy my next computer online with emachines? - roflmao
<guillem> (I meant 1280x1024@60)
<capi> guillem, I'm attempting to get 1152x864 @ 75.00 Hz, which is what I get with this monitor on Windoze.
<jnk> blmartin777, you need hald running, which probably need d-bus too
<stinky> when I try to run "make" to install my ipw2200 driver , I get the following error : "make[1] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build'
<stinky> "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<stinky> ".  Does anybody know what causes this
<capi> sorry if I wasn't clear on that.
<guillem> capi, OK, now I understand your problem ;-)
<Scrambler> *gnarf*
<guillem> capi, the problem is that probably xorg has not a  1152x864 @ 75.00 Hz line by default
<blmartin777> jnk: when I log into gnome those are automatically started  right?
<guillem> capi, you could add it if you knew the exact values and it would work.
<jnk> blmartin777, yes
<mantas> heh, i'm that happy user who upgraded X in breezy :)
<jnk> blmartin777, actually, I think hald is started even before, at boot
<capi> guillem, what `exact value' would I need to know?
<marcin> hi all is there any networking guru here?
<guillem> capi, you need a correct "modeline" to be added under the "monitor" section
<stinky> Can anybody help me
<marcin> I got a problem with configuring wireless network on my laptop
<marcin> could anybody help me
<raven3x7> back
<stinky> shoot
<jurgonh> Hello there, anyone who would like to help me out? i have never used Linux before, and i have just installed Ubuntu on my computer, i would like som help with a lot of things.. =)
<stinky> I also have a wireless network problem
<capi> guillem, I already have that I think... my config file, http://pastebin.com/315642
<jnk> stinky, when building ipw2200, I just followed the simple instructions in the README.Debian file, using module-assistant
<IIIEars> When in doubt and model names are obscured for motherboards or monitors the FCC ID# will give you EXACT device specs. you can find them online at fcc.gov
<jnk> jurgonh, just ask them here
<jnk> marcin, what's the problem?
<marcin> jnk, the problem is that I got a laptop with ethernet and wireless connections - intel chipset
<marcin> jnk, and ubuntu hoary
<marcin> jnk, ethernet is eth0 and (strange) wireless as eth1
<marcin> jnk, I can activate both interfaces and I can configure them
<guillem> capi, I don't know where you got that modeline from. Just see http://stp.ling.uu.se/~perweij/priv/div/ati9100igp_tvout/XF86Config-4 and you'll see another one that might be as good or as wrong as yours ...
<marcin> jnk, unfortunatelly there is no way to establish connection via wireless interface
<jurgonh> ok, first of all i have no idea how to install programs, i am used to .exe files and so... i just downloaded opera 8.01 and its in a xxxxx.tar.gz format.. have do i install this? =)
<stinky> jnk, you used the debian package ?
<jnk> stinky, first ubuntu's, now I'm using debian
<marcin> jnk, I turned off eth0
<IIIEars> Welcome Jurgoh :)  ( Don't know if i can help but no need to ask to ask. - i am new also)
<jnk> marcin, if you type "sudo iwconfig", what do you see?
<guillem> capi, probably it would be a good idea to try a knoppix to see if it gets the right modeline and if so check the modeline line that it is using...
<guillem> capi, xvidtune program can show you the actual modeline.
<marcin> jnk, and configured eth1 (wireless) with static IP - 192.168.0.2
<mantas> jurgonh: use apt-get or synaptic
<guillem> capi, I mean the current one.
<M1N10N> hey all
<marcin> jnk, I can see a lot of informations about network card
<jnk> jurgonh, opera is not free (as in free speech) so it's not well supported on ubuntu. Normally you install packages, and it's quite simple. Try the synaptic package manager (it's in some menu)
<raven3x7> what would happen if nvidia drivers couldnt find a useable resolution-refresh rate combination. and could there be a reason why these same settings would work with for the nv driver
<capi> guillem, okay.
<mantas> or opera's .deb package and read ubuntu guide
<jnk> marcin, eth1 right ?
<guillem> capi, good luck!
<marcin> jnk yes
<stinky> jnk, but you didn't compile the source, you just had a .deb packages, cause I can't find any in the apt-cache
<marcin> jnk, I thought that this should set up as wlan0 or something like this
<marcin> jnk, no idea why it is eth1
<guillem> capi, besides, the card has enough ram to do 24 bit at that resolution???
<jnk> marcin, it's normal
<jnk> marcin, do you see some network if you type "sudo iwlist scan" ?
<marcin> jnk, anyway this connection works nice with win xp
<M1N10N> I have a newb question
<marcin> jnk, yes I can see network
<marcin> jnk, propably the thing is that it is "ad-hoc" connection
<jnk> marcin, there was a small flame over the naming of the ipw2200 /ipw2100 interfaces :)
<M1N10N> I want to stop ubuntu from displaying the cd on the desktop when it mounts it
<jnk> marcin, you want to connect to an ad-hoc network?
<marcin> jnk, so no AP - only 2 wireless cards
<marcin> jnk, yes I have to - while there is no AP
<sss_lr> M1N1ON: remove entry from /etc/fstab
<zAo^> M1N10N, go to "Removeable drives and Media"
<capi> hmm, last modline didn't work either. :\ ... guillem, I think I'll try Kubuntu, maybe it's just Gnome messing with my mind?
<jnk> marcin, can you paste the output of "iwconfig" and "iwlist scan" in pastebin.com ?
<marcin> jnk, sorry - not now - unfortunatelly I don't have an access to this wireless network I want to connect to
<M1N10N> hmm
<marcin> jnk, because I'm at home now and I got LAN here
<M1N10N> I don't want to stop automatically mounting the disc. Just to stop the icon from displaying on the desktop
<marcin> jnk, while I need to connect with wi-fi at work - tomorrow
<marcin> jnk, and now when I got an access to internet I want to find out what could be a problem
<jnk> marcin, well you can try and install netapplet, but frankly I didn't find it very reliable especially with ad-hoc networks... it may work though.
<capi> Out of curiousity, anyone know a scripting language that uses the keyword `my'? like in the syntax `my $variable'
<jnk> marcin, your best bet is to learn some terminal commands
<Trackilizer> Hey people
<marcin> jnk, you mean NetworkManager?
<Trackilizer> I need your help
<marcin> jnk, ok - what commands?
<sol77> Hello guys, I've got a quick question. How can I find out what cluster size a fs, i.e ext3, uses on a partition uses?
<jnk> marcin, no netapplet... anyway I'll tell you in private
<emX|away> capi: perl.
<Trackilizer> Is there any IM i can use in ubuntu that will let me watch my freinds webcams when chating in MSN?
<^thehatsrule^> Trackilizer: doubt it
<Trackilizer> Is there any reason why there isnt?
<capi> Thats what I thought, but I'm not enough of a perl junky to know.
<^thehatsrule^> msn is by microsoft? :P
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, no webcam feature developed for gaim etc
<tomchuk> amsn supports it IIRC
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, be helpful
<^thehatsrule^> nah
<^thehatsrule^> the reason why there isnt is cause m$ is too tight on their products
<Trackilizer> That sucks
<sol77> Anyone know? I'd be very grateful.
<tomchuk> Trackilizer,  amsn
<Trackilizer> Does it have webcam support?
<tomchuk> yup
<Trackilizer> COOL!!!
<kbrooks> tomchuk, bs
<Trackilizer> thanks alot
<Trackilizer> it doesnt?
<tomchuk> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN
<Trackilizer> SHIT!!!
<tomchuk> kbrooks,  do your homework ;)
<Trackilizer> So it does?
<tomchuk> yes
<Proteque> is this for real?!
<kbrooks> yes
<Trackilizer> thanks alot dude
<tomchuk> They've even got ubuntu packages for the latest version on the wiki
<Trackilizer> again thanks alot
<Trackilizer> brb
<tomchuk> I'm not sure if the version in Hoary supports video
<Trackilizer> im going to install the stuff
<basti> argh!
<stinky> DId anybody have a problem with the wireless card ipw2200 that it was installed properly but couldn't detect anny networks
<basti> brook!!
<Phati> This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
<Phati> was wie ist das? :-/
<supernix> Hi could someone tell me what would be the best way to rename a bunch of files ?
<Phati> das kommt beim "make menuconfig" beim psybnc
<tomchuk> supernix,  bash loop or the gnu rename program
<basti> Ill be back
<supernix> where can I get the gnu rename program ?
<tomchuk> supernix,  one sec, lemme check
<M1N10N> supernix, the unofficial ubunto starter guide has lots of how-to's
<Bubbling_Zombie> so has the wiki
<supernix> sh ty M1N10N and tomchuk
<tomchuk> supernix,  usually rename is part of util-linux, but I think it's replaced with a crappy perl version on Debian distros
<cion> hello everybody, newbie here, I need help with wireless USB peripherical
<cion> any1 can help me with installation?
<Scrambler> can someone tell me how to get the man pages for the library functions?
<nebular> arrgh, keep getting called away from the computer
<Bubbling_Zombie> cion, what kind of card?
<tomchuk> nebular,  install glibc-doc
<ep> Ok, on my quest for the holy grail.  I posted the question on the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49947
<supernix> I have some images that need renaming since I messed up the name while downloading them from my cam
<jnk> Scrambler, install manpages-dev
<Scrambler> jnk ah thanks
<nebular> so to reiterate my issue, I have a geforce4 MX 440, and I can't seem to get it to display at 1280x1024
<tomchuk> supernix,  what are they named now, and what would you like them named?
<nebular> I've been able to in the past on debian, the only difference fron thwen to now is that I"m running xorg rather then xfree
<tritium> nebular, are you using nvidia or nv driver?
<ep> I tried to 'apt-cache search gin'  to search for a gin card game.  Lots of stuff contains the string of characters "gin".   Do I need regular expressions or something?
<gorlist> hi, i get an error when logging in that says "could not open up internet address . this may cause gnome to not run properly. try editing /etc/hosts" or something like that
<gorlist> does anyone know the solution to this?
<othernoob> nebular: just curious, do you like pokemons?
<nebular> othernoob, no
<jnk> gorlist, can you paste your /etc/hosts on pastebin.com ?
<emX|away> ep: you can use regexes with apt-cache
<nebular> tritium, using nvidia
<othernoob> nebular: weird..your name reminds me of one ;)
<emX|away> ep: or pair multiple queries (eg 'gin card game')
<gorlist> jnk:yeah just a moment
<jpinto> helloy
<supernix> 7-16-0520050716-17:23:44-0252
<supernix> that is the file names right now well something like that
<supernix> of course with the jpg extension
<freeradicals> hello
<supernix> I just wanted them to have the date like 7-16-06.jpg
<freeradicals> how are you people
<gorlist> jnk:http://pastebin.com/315668
<nebular> what I have done is reconfigured xserver-xorg at low priority and entered in my v and hsync values manually and made sure that 1280x1024 was selected and after all that verified that it was all put into my xorg.conf correctly
<nebular> but when I start it up it goes into 1024x768
<tritium> nebular, have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues?
<mastertet> hey, some chanel for ubuntulite?
<tomchuk> supernix,  is the 0252 number on the end unique for each image?
<nebular> tritium, checking now
<kbrooks> mastertet, what is ubuntulite
<jnk> gorlist, maybe try putting "127.0.0.1 gorlist localhost" instead of "127.0.0.1 gorlist"
<freeradicals> how is ubuntu different from, lets say win xp? (n00bie question)
<mastertet> kbrooks: http://www.ubuntulite.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<gorlist> jnk:i'll try but maybe you should see you hosts file to see the difference
<nebular> tritium, well that seems to be it, it saying my h and vsync values are out of range
<othernoob> freeradicals: it's free ;) it's more stable than xp.. it's faster..it's better ;)
<^DodGeR^> freeradicals, u can get online for longer then 12 minutes (on average) b4 u contract a virus
<mastertet> freeradicals, first, it is Linux and it is free. Next, it comes with softwares for each task you wanna do on a desktop pc, all free
<freeradicals> hahah lol
<^DodGeR^> plus it looks better and is actually something stable
<freeradicals> so the interface is more attractive?
<nebular> tritium, that however is incorrect as they came from the manual and I've used tham before (but that was xfree)
<kbrooks> freeradicals, u dont have to run AV
<freeradicals> whats AV?
<^DodGeR^> i personally think so (av = anti virus)
<mastertet> freeradicals, just check screenshots on official website
<freeradicals> okie
<othernoob> what's with people always claiming that there are no virii for linux...
<nebular> hang on
<stempien> ;-0
<jnk> gorlist, I  have localhost for 127.0.0.1, and my hostname for my LAN ip (192.168.10.1)
<^DodGeR^> surely there are othernoob
<mastertet> othernoob, lets just say that there are a lot less
<freeradicals> I see many windows opened in the screenshots, does that indicate that it takes less memory than xp
<othernoob> i really should change my name...
<^DodGeR^> heh
<nebular> that worked, the xserver wasn't restarting properly
<supernix> tomchuk: actually the 0252 number is the unique number
<gorlist> how do i restart x?
<nebular> thanks tritium
<Trackilizer> hey its me again
<^DodGeR^> memory aint the win if thats what ure after freeradicals
<Trackilizer> i need your help again
<Trackilizer> with aMSN
<jnk> freeradicals, each part of the system (including each part of the graphical interface) is completely modular and configurable... if you don't like the program which handles your windows, you can change it. If you don't like the program which displays your files, you can change it, etc.
<tomchuk> supernix,  cool...
<tritium> nebular, sure.  let me know what you end up finding out
<Trackilizer> it freezes as soon as i login
<chaps0063> is there any quick way to switch between workspaces in gnome?
<jnk> chaps0063, ctrl+alt+arrows
<cion> anyone can help me with usb wireless card installation?
<raven3x7> othernoob, there is very few virii for linux
<freeradicals> ahh I see
<chaps0063> jnk: thanks!
<tomchuk> supernix....
<tomchuk> for i in `ls *.jpg`; do mv $i `echo $i | cut -d"-" -f1,2,5`; done
<nebular> tritium, that was it, nevered used a display manager before, when I ened the session, it didn't restart X so I was using the old version of xorg.conf
<jnk> freeradicals, you have several workspaces in ubuntu :) (don't think you have that in windows without third-party programs?)
<nebular> works great now
<Trackilizer> does anyones aMSN freze
<freeradicals> In a way microsoft is like nazis with their restrictions
<tritium> nebular, super :)
<Trackilizer> mine freezes everytime i login
<^DodGeR^> there certainly is no ActiveX by default on any linux , so that in itself is a win :)
<jnk> freeradicals, you can type "for i in `ls *.jpg`; do mv $i `echo $i | cut -d"-" -f1,2,5`; done" in ubuntu )
<tomchuk> supernix,  that should rename the file you gave me, to 7-16-0252.jpg
<supernix> tomchuk is that something I execute on the shell line ?
<tomchuk> yup
<freeradicals> jnk, ?
<^DodGeR^> hrhr
<othernoob> raven3x7: i know.. my question was rethorical...
<tomchuk> supernix,  I'd make a copy of the files first, just in case ;)
<supernix> :D
<cion> anyone can help me with usb wireless installation card?
<tomchuk> supernix,  or try it on just a few
<jnk> freeradicals, if you ever decide to learn some commands, you can do very powerfull things just by typing a command in a terminal
<tomchuk> supernix,  that command will rename all *.jpg in the current directory
<othernoob> yea..like sudo rm -rf * ;)
<kbrooks> othernoob, HEY!
<tritium> othernoob, please don't do that
<othernoob> kbrooks: HEY! what?
<othernoob> tritium: what?
<freeradicals> thanks jnk
<supernix> OMG ty ty ty tomchuk it worked like a charm
<tomchuk> cool
<jnk> freeradicals, typically, things that are boring and repetitive with windows, become a matter of typing a fun command in a terminal (maybe I should speak of looking for the right command for hours but it wouldn't be good advertising)
<tritium> othernoob, see your previous comment
<othernoob> tritium: and?
<supernix> I had to redo the command to *.JPG for some reason the extension was in capitals
<Sterminio> irc.tin.it
<tomchuk> supernix,  gotcha
<freeradicals> lol
<tritium> othernoob, again, please don't post such things
<othernoob> tritium: what is your problem?
<wingsline> hello
<freeradicals> but of course there are websites that list commands
<tritium> othernoob, it's not mine, dude
<thierry> X is not broken anymore in breezy, just updated
<supernix> tomchuk you sure saved my bacon it would have taken a long time to rename all those pics I think there was around 150 of them
<othernoob> tritium: of course not...who elses?
<wingsline> I have a question: why the firefox ubuntu package is much slower than the original package from mozilla?
<tritium> othernoob, please stop
<tomchuk> supernix,  if you don't mind kde apps, there's one called krename that will give you a gui to rename files
<jnk> freeradicals, yes but the window where you type commands, there's a program listening to your commands in there, which interprets them, and it's a whole programming language so things can get quite complicated :)
<othernoob> tritium: what the fuck is wrong with you? either tell me what your problem is with my comment or shush ;)
<jnk> and of course you have the choice between a dozen of interpreters, each with its own language
<wingsline> I did the http://scragz.com/tech/mozilla/test-rendering-time.php test on both, and on ubuntu version it did 7 seconds, and on original 3 sec
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@p54A2EE5C.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tritium
<freeradicals> Im going to college to learn some languages, but at the moment Im really n00bie on commands
<freeradicals> How come ububuntu is free? where does the money come from?
<supernix> kewl ty for the info tomchuk I shall look for it as I use KDE :D
<marcin> ok guys yet another question today
<marcin> how to configure xorg server to drop shadows?
<bluefoxicy> It's unbelieveable that there's no KeePass-like program for Linux
<bluefoxicy> aside from a crappy Qt program, and a crappy TCL/TK program
<bluefoxicy> (comparing them is like comparing Notepad to OpenOffice.org2 Writer)
<urbanfox> hey blue
<bluefoxicy> hi urban.
<urbanfox> have you taken a look at simplekde?
<urbanfox> before it got slashdotted?
<urbanfox> because I haven't!
<bluefoxicy> no
<urbanfox> but the idea sounds like something we need
<urbanfox> a stripped down DE that doesn't look utterly horrid
<bluefoxicy> but if it's Qt based then it's evil.
<urbanfox> what's wrong with Qt?
<bluefoxicy> well
<bluefoxicy> considering that 95s-99% of linux apps are GTK+
<bluefoxicy> they don't look quite right in a KDE environment
<marcin> ok googling was faster
<marcin> please don't answer
<bluefoxicy> even if you skin them like Qt, the save/print/open dialogs are all different.
<Pro_Newbie> How to download from FTP server (via wget) with difrent user name and password??
<bluefoxicy> So
<bluefoxicy> users go
<urbanfox> so it's only evil based onlack of use
<bluefoxicy> "WHAT THE FUCK ALL THESE THINGS ARE DIFFERENT WHY LINUX MUST HAVE ITS HEAD UP ITS ASS"
<bluefoxicy> OK urban
<tomchuk> Pro_Newbie,  wget ftp://user:pass@server
<bluefoxicy> let's try this approach.
<freeradicals> hello again
<bluefoxicy> If you sit in front of a computer and some windows and dialogs on it look like MacOSX and others look like WIndows
<bluefoxicy> are you going to think it's a well-designed OS, or are you going to think that the developers are all confused and lost and in their own world?
<freeradicals> how is it possible to run ubuntu when windows xp is already factory installed
<bluefoxicy> Using KDE means either dealing with what oloks like a hacked-up pile of trash, or using ALL KDE apps
<tomchuk> bluefoxicy,  Linux is hardly alone in that respect - MS office on windows, pinstripe/brushed metal on OS X
<bluefoxicy> tomchuk:  Yeah, though office is its own fault.
<bluefoxicy> and historically doesn't office serve as a testbed for new designs?
<tomchuk> bluefoxicy,  or you can use gtk-qt engine under kde
<jcarr> office is amazing... it's even a platform!
<[2] BoxingFiend> 
<[2] BoxingFiend>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<[2] BoxingFiend> 
<jcarr> [2] BoxingFiend, nice :)
<bluefoxicy> tomchuk:  gtk-qt-engine won't make the GTK dialog box look like a Windows mock-up
<freeradicals> argh what was that!?
<bluefoxicy> which is what Qt's looks like.
<bluefoxicy> It'll leave it looking like the Gnome dialog boxes.
<freeradicals> are there such thing as picture/graphic enabled ircchatrooms
<bluefoxicy> which means that for a typical user, the buttons moved around, things are different, this isn't what I'm used to, and I should use a program that isn't a piece of shit
<Pro_Newbie> tomchuk: yea but how to specify which file to download
<tomchuk> Pro_Newbie,  wget ftp://user:pass@server/path/to/file.ext
<tomchuk> Pro_Newbie,  or just use a real ftp client like lftp
<Pro_Newbie> aha 10x
<bluefoxicy> anyway
<jaduagarr84> clear
<freeradicals> irc.dalnet.net
<freeradicals> how do I get onto the dalnet server??
<freeradicals> or channel? ;(
<jaduagarr84> dalnet is different irc server
<Pro_Newbie> hum
<ermac`> how do i start bittorrent?
<[2] BoxingFiend> !info azureus
<tomchuk> ermac`,  btdownload{curses,gui} file.torrent
<ermac`> :|
<ermac`> is bittorrent shellbased?
<tomchuk> ermac`,  there's a wxgtk gui for the original client and bittornado
<ermac`> how do i get it?
<ermac`> tomchuk
<jaduagarr84> ermac: you can also use gnome-bittorent which is installed w/ ubuntu
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: Do you have svg versions of your smaller icons? I just noticed that gnome-util only has a 22x22 version which makes it look like ass in Smeg at 42x42. :)
<tomchuk> ermac`,  you should have a client installed by default see jaduagarr84's comment
<Schonhose> Hi all, can anybody explain how I can fix my Gnome printersettings?
<Schonhose> it says CUPS isn't running, but it is
<ermac`> how do install gnome bittorrent?
<tim> Desperate question: is there a way for me (using Ubuntu 5.0.4 on an older white iBook) to dim the screen brightness?
<tomchuk> ermac`,  should be installed aready -> go to the network section in you application menu
<jaduagarr84> ermac`: it should be installed already if your using ubuntu
<tim> I'm low on battery, and every little bit helps :)
<ermac`> using kubuntu...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> did anyone know that bill gates was knighted? O_O
<Schonhose> ermac`, tried apt-get already?
<tim> Using the screen brightness button (shared with F1) just switches among my Chatzilla tabs. Which is a neat thing to be able to do, but not what I want at the moment :)
<jasoncohen> tim, that's usually done directly via the hardware with a key combination. here it's fn + left and fn + right
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Just an honorary knighting, he isn't a british citizen
<Schonhose> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no, did he? The old fashioned way by sword?
<ermac`> schonbose wath is the package name of the gnome-bittorent?
<^DodGeR^> when was this ChurcH_of_FoamY
<tim> jasoncohen: you are a life saver.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i gusse and why would anyone give him an honerary knighting?
<jasoncohen> tim, it worked?
<kevin> tritium: hello
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what are they stupid thats just like sayin we beleve in you for putting out crappy software
<Schonhose> ermac`, try apt-cache search bittorrent
<tim> jasoncohen: in this case, it's Function+F1 (dim) / F2 (brighten)
<hybrid_goth> anyone know what Nvu is?
<tritium> kevin, hi
<tim> But Yes :)
<jasoncohen> tim, makes sense
<chris12349> has anyone installed beagle on hoary? and if so is it stable?
<tomchuk> hybrid_goth,  yes...
<Schonhose> ChurcH_of_FoamY, if it was by sword the world would be a better place if they made a mistake
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> may 2 05
<hybrid_goth> tomchuk: what is it
<tim> jasoncohen: Thought I'd tried every combination before, but must have skipped that (in retrospect, obvious) one. Thanks.
<kevin> tritium: how are you today? I am using the wireless at a cafe........hehehe it is working great!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Schonhose yup ^_^
<tritium> kevin, I'm great, thanks.  I'm glad it's working for you :)
<tomchuk> hybrid_goth,  app to design webpages for those who don't feel like spending 20 mins to learn html ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sorry bill diden't mean to cut off the top part of your head >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but eh ya diden't need it anyway
<hybrid_goth> tomchuk: ah lol.
<tomchuk> http://www.nvu.com/
<hybrid_goth> tomchuk: i was reading a /. interview with mitchel from mozilla and he was discussing Nvu
<chillywilly> nvu sucks
<chillywilly> imho
<Gnobody> ?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY reads an article from bill gates as to why linux is cheap
<marv_> hi
<kevin> well, must go didn't buy anything just wanted to test it out lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> read this bunch of bs guys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1014152&page=1
* Schonhose remembers he had quake installed
<marv_> got a stupid question...how do i set root password in ubuntu?^^
<Schonhose> ok question... how do I disable the quiting messages in X-Chat?
<^DodGeR^> sudo su - << then passwd
<marv_> i installed two times and the installer didn't ask a password...
<Schonhose> marv_, try sudo su << passwd
<ptlo> marv_, the philosophy is that you don't need to log in as root. use your normal account and then use 'sudo' for tasks which require root privileges
<marv_> ok thx =)
<Schonhose> how do I disable the annoying quit messages and join messages????
<kbrooks> !tell
<desrt> Schonhose; depends on your client.. but some form of /ignore
<desrt> probably like /ignore *!*@* JOIN PART
<Schonhose> desrt, X-Chat ;)
<auk> !info recover
<ubotu> recover: (Undelete files on ext2 partitions), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3c-8 (hoary), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 104 kB
<desrt> ^^ try that one
<desrt> oh.. also QUIT
<desrt> JOIN PART QUIT
<auk> Schonose: rioght click on the tab you want to disable
<auk> Schonhose: *
<Schonhose> auk, thanks
<auk> np
<desrt> fancy xchat youngin's
<marv_> to execute apps with sudo a password is asked :-/
<desrt> marv_; it's your user' password
<desrt> like, your normal login password
<marv_> ah thx that was easy^
<marv_> :D
<desrt> someone needs to patch sudo to replace the first-use lecture with a "this is your normal login password" message
<kbrooks> desrt, wouldnt be a good idea to include this in upstream yknow
<desrt> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1813
<rcsarver> hello, i am an absolute noob. can anyone help me install java for firefox?
<Schonhose> rcsarver, yeah I can
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<Schonhose> it involves some command line work though
<kbrooks> Schonhose, why would he use the CLI?'
<rcsarver> that isn't a problem
<kbrooks> cli == evil to newbies
<tritium> kbrooks, java-package
<Snuffkin> Hi
<Schonhose> kbrooks, mainly cause that's the only way I know how :+
<kbrooks> Schonhose, !java rules
<truz24> I wonder why Php5 isn't in the ubuntu repositories
<tritium> Schonhose, the java-package method?  java-package is definitely the preferred method.
<Snuffkin> I'm trying to get the livecd working, but X won't start. I use an ATI Radeon X800 PCIE card, and I think the PCIE may have something to do with it
<Schonhose> hmmm perhaps I'm a bit outdated
<Schonhose> seems I could save a lot of hassle with the java-package method :o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ha! reading another articule that says some jounalists have even throughn an actual pie in gates face ^_^
<tritium> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yay
<Schonhose> you guys won't believe the troubles I had with java
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@p54A2EE5C.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tritium
<jasoncohen> there appears to be something wrong with hoary's gnome-cups-manager. when i first installed my system, i enabled LAN Printer Detection and my networked Epson Color C84 from my sarge box appeared automatically. now it no longer appears. i had to manually add it. any idea why?
<Pro_Newbie> How to enable Cyrilic support in Kopete???
<Belutz> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<Pro_Newbie> I tried with CP-1251 but nothing happens
<FloK> hi. newbie coming from gentoo
<tritium> welcome FloK :)
<FloK> just installed, allfine except mouse
<Schonhose> FloK, don't be alarmed but most of us are newbies
<FloK> and how do i set the root passwd?
<Belutz> yup... i'm a newbie too :D
<Schonhose> however not always in the world of Linux ;)
<tritium> FloK, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<robert_pectol> I've written a fairly-automated firewall script for Ubuntu that provides stateful packet inspection.  It supports many of the more common servers (more can be added easily) and it has the ability to automatically detect network settings such as IP, Network, Netmask, Gateway, and whether or not it's in private IP space, etc.  It's very configurable and easy to use.  I've even written a simple init script for it for loa
<robert_pectol> ding it automatically upon booting.  Anyone care to take a gander at it or possibly run it and tell me what they think.  I'm looking for suggestions.
<FloK> Schonhose, np, as i know linux well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hate m$ but want to work as him for 1 day he makes $300.00 a second O_o
<Belutz> flodine: sudo passwd root
<Belutz> oops
<Belutz> FloK: sudo passwd root , i think
<tomchuk> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Schonhose> FloK, I was trying to make a joke O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can you beleve that 300 dollars a second thats wack i'd like to rob him on payday
<Schonhose> ChurcH_of_FoamY, why the sudden interest in billy-boy?
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i typed into google "how many people hate bill gates"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it was one of the articuls that poped up
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<Harold> kbrooks: Cool, I'm checking it out
<tritium> kbrooks, ugh, the preferred method is java-package, and should have remained method 1
<kbrooks> tritium, um, scroll down
<marv_> does anyone know how to run two screens? i want to expand the desktop to the sevond screen
<marv_> *second
<PLaf> i have a problem installing ubuntu. my bios is too old to boot to cd's, i tried using SBM on a floppy but it keeps saying "SBMK BAD!", now i am at a loss
<Belutz> Harold: are you going to install J2SE ?
<FloK> Schonhose, i see :) btw how long does ubuntu exist?
<Riggzy> Just finished downloading the Kubuntu DVD - just wanted to ask - how easy is it to install kubuntu on 60 gigs of unpartitioned space? is tehre a graphical partition wizard like in FC installtions?
<stempien> hey could anyone help me? after typing login and password (in X prompt) and pushing enter i get brown screen and nothing more
<FloK> 3month?
<stempien> gnome does not start
<Harold> Belutz: Don't know.  Why should I?
<stempien> though there is gnome-session process
<Schonhose> FloK, ubuntu in general or the hoary release?
<tritium> kbrooks, my bad ;)
<tomchuk> Riggzy,  curses installer, but more logical than redhat
<IFRFLYR> Hi got a firestarter problem: when it's on, I can't get to google -- apparently google sends packets back at me? Anyone hear of this problem before?
<Belutz> Harold: ow i thought you want to install java, sorry
<FloK> ubuntu in general Schonhose
<__DeMi> IFRFLYR
<Riddell> Riggzy: did you download it from bittorrent?
<__DeMi> can you ping any host?
<Schonhose> FloK, first release was in october 2004 (hence the version number 4.10)
<Riggzy> Riddell - yep
<Belutz> tritium: are the one who going to install java?
<IFRFLYR> _DeMi, yes?
<Riddell> Riggzy: i386?
<Harold> Belutz: Don't be sorry; I'm just wondering why I would need to.  If I'm a developer or something?
<__DeMi> can you ping google?
<tritium> Belutz, no, but thanks :)
<Riggzy> Riddell - yep, this is *K*ubuntu now lol
<__DeMi> can you load any other page?
<FloK> if i do sudo -s in console and enter my user pw i dont have root perms
<Schonhose> FloK, second release april this year (5.04) and the upcomming will be 5.10
<FloK> ok
<IFRFLYR> _DeMi, yes!
<__DeMi> but you cant load google
<Riddell> Riggzy: thanks (someone was complaining the powerpc torrent was not seeded, good to know the i386 one is)
<IFRFLYR> Correct.
<IFRFLYR> I can if firestarter is off
<Riddell> Riggzy: there's no graphical partitioning but it's fairly straight-forward
<Belutz> Harold, tritium : because i'm going to install it... and still don't know how, just read the wiki and trying to install it
<IFRFLYR> I can ping whether it's off or on
<__DeMi> thats weard because google is, afaik, a normal webpage
<Harold> nalioth_wrkn: Are you available by any chabnce?
<IFRFLYR> Me too.
<Riggzy> Riddell - it took me a good 20 hours but the speed was pretty constant (around 50kb/s)
<ptlo> hmm...out of pure curiosity, where did the version numbers for warty, hoary and breezy come from?
<PLaf> does anyone have thoughts on my problem?
<doonz> Linux 2.6.10-5-386 i686 Thats what my system script just said im using
<Harold> Anyone know how to get SSL into dillo or links?
<tritium> Belutz, if you need help, just ask.  The preferred method is using java-package, but we realize that other methods may be easier for you.
<Schonhose> ptlo, I just told that ;)
<doonz> Candover -386?  At least install the -k7 kernel package.
<jasoncohen> anyone else having problems getting gnome-cups-manager to show remote printers?
<tomchuk> ptlo,  year.month
<IFRFLYR> I look at inbound problems on Firestarter and I see inbound from  Source: 72.14.207.99
<doonz> and thats what some guy said to use?
<IFRFLYR> which is a google domain. . . . .
* Riggzy cracks open his box of blank DVDs and gets-a burning
<__DeMi> u~IFRFLYR, can you load an other google page, ie google.co.uk
<__DeMi> or something?
<Schonhose> ptlo, year.month ;)
<Belutz> tritium: what's the other method?
<ptlo> Schonhose, oh! :) missed that line .) thanks! :)
<Schonhose> ptlo, np, it tends to get confusing sometimes ;)
<tritium> Belutz, those listed on the wiki, primarily
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   Can you get to any other Websites when Firestarter is active?
<h08817> hey everyone
<ptlo> cool thing to do, btw :) with all the meaningless version # bloating going on in other distros....
<IFRFLYR> robert_pectol, yes, indeed I can. It seems limited to google!
<__DeMi> u~IFRFLYR, can you load an other google page, ie google.co.uk
<h08817> i had a problem with the install
<IFRFLYR> _DeMi, no!
<PLaf> *taps his microphone* is this thing on
<__DeMi> strage
<__DeMi> strange
<IFRFLYR> I agree
<tritium> jasoncohen, did you click on "Global Settings->Detect LAN Printers" ?
<Schonhose> h08817, what?
<h08817> it installs
<IFRFLYR> It's ONLY google which causes this problem it seems.
<Belutz> tritium: so i still have to download 131mb... hehehe
<FloK> ok now it works (sudo)
<Schonhose> h08817, that's a problem?
<h08817> but then the first boot it says it has to install the rest of the packages so i take out the cd when it tell me to and it rebots
<__DeMi> u~IFRFLYR, i assume you can reach google with other pc's in your network?
<Schonhose> h08817, ok
<tritium> Belutz, for the .bin ?
<h08817> but then the screen fills with the word GRUB
<__DeMi> and with firestarter off?
<h08817> and just sits there
<IFRFLYR> _DeMi, yes  and yes
<h08817> Schonhose: any ideas?
<__DeMi> very odd, did you check the firestarter config
<Belutz> tritium: maybe... it's from http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/install-linux.html
<__DeMi> and see if there are any host specific settings?
<__DeMi> you can for instance run a sudo iptables -nL
<__DeMi> to check if there are google.com specific rules loaded
<Belutz> tritium: yup, it's the .bin file
<IFRFLYR> I'll checkc. .  . .
<tritium> Belutz, yes, grab the .bin, and not the .rpm
<PLaf> h08817, the only thing i can think of is reinstalling and configuring grub
<tritium> Then, follow the wiki instructions for java-package
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   Do a, "dig google.com" and get the IP addresses for it.  Then, do a, "iptables -t filter -L -nv | grep google.ip.address." for each address resolved.  If there is a rule that is blocking google, that will find it... hopefully!
<h08817> how do i just install grub?
<IFRFLYR> Well, sudo iptables -nL | grep google given me nada
<tritium> h08817, did it not install?
<Harold> Anyone know how to get ssl into a browser?
<PLaf> boot in rescue mode on the cd
<tritium> sudo grub-install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok there are just too many webpages about gates >.< the internet needs to be reset
<IFRFLYR> Hmmmm robert_pectol....Thanks for that advice!
<h08817> tritium:  it installed it prompted me to take out cd and do the first boot
<h08817> tritium: then the screen filled with GRUB
<jasoncohen> tritium, yes i did
<h08817> tritium: and that is my problem it never went to linux
<jasoncohen> tritium, it just stopped detecting my LAN printer today but i think i know why
<tritium> h08817, ah, strange
<tritium> jasoncohen, oh, okay
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   Good luck and let us know if you find anything
<h08817> tritium: any ideas? i reinstalled it  but same error
<marv_> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Harold> Using the Terminal makes me feel smarter, LOL.
<^DodGeR^> u have another linux distro running h08817 , or just ubuntu ?
<tritium> h08817, no, sorry.  That's unusual
<hybrid_goth> Harold: heh
<jasoncohen> tritium, when firestarter is enabled, the LAN printer isn't shown. when it's disabled, it is shown
<h08817> ^DodGeR^:  nope nothing was on the hd
<^DodGeR^> and is your ubuntu drive some lurgy filesystem or on some weird HDD h08817  ?
<tritium> jasoncohen, yeah, I didn't realize you had a firewall setup
<IFRFLYR> _DeMi and robert_pectol.... ran sudo iptables -t filter -L -nv | grep 216 (the start of all public google addresses) and got nothing. . . .
<jasoncohen> tritium, strangely, i don't see any blocked connections for the last day- and nothing on port 631
<h08817> ^DodGeR^:  the file system is fat16
<tritium> h08817, you may need to enable LBA in your BIOS
<frostyfedora> hi all does anyone know how to integrate xsane on ubuntu (not under root :-)
<Belutz> tritium: ow the .bin file only 46.51mb
<jasoncohen> CUPS only needs port 631 to broadcast, right?
<tritium> jasoncohen, I think you're on the right track
<h08817> tritium: what does lba do exactly?
<jasoncohen> tritium, and the strangest part is that it works fine if i do it manually
<h08817> tritium: and why would that make a difference?
<^DodGeR^> you should partition an ext2 /boot (say 256MB)  , and then whatever else u got as '/' ext3 h08817
<tritium> h08817, it's logical block addressing, and it is sometimes necessary
<h08817> ^DodGeR^: thats all i need is 256mb for linux?
<^DodGeR^> no 256MB for /boot, say 10GB for /
<abarbaccia> hey whats the package name for the engine amarok needs to use to play
<^DodGeR^> and swap
<h08817> ^DodGeR^: its a small hd 450MB
<^DodGeR^> howmuch space u want to give ubuntu h08817  ? in total ?
<other|study> ^DodGeR^: 256mb for /boot? what for?
<h08817> ^DodGeR^: all of it
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   You might need to substitute grep for egrep and use a regexp instead.  Maybe its blocking a network range which google is located in...
<tim> back to work, cannot read in here right now ;)
<^DodGeR^> ugg
<h08817> ^DodGeR^: i only did the server intall
<jasoncohen> tritium, and here's the weirdest part- i have a policy to allow ALL connections from the private IP Of the cups server
<^DodGeR^> 450MB in total ?
<jadedstar> Hi all. whats the URI for the apps menu in Ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> tritium, so the firewall shouldn't matter
<^DodGeR^> ahh
<tritium> jasoncohen, yeah, very odd
<Belutz> tritium: so i just follow the steps on the wiki page right?
<jasoncohen> maybe there are issues with CUPS and firestarter
<h08817> ^DodGeR^: so any ideas?
<^DodGeR^> other|study,  for some kernels (and backups and some conf files if needed , if he has 80GB he can spare 256) right ? hehe
<tritium> Belutz, yep
<Belutz> tritium: ok, thx :D
<^DodGeR^> didnt think he had only 450MB in total
<h08817> i guess i'll have to turn on lba and see what happens
<tritium> h08817, I would try enabling LBA in your bios.  It may be that simple.
<^DodGeR^> no clues about the server install h08817
<other|study> quite a few kernels and backups if you ask me..
<orangerange> helllo, i was working on a small document in gedit. and now it's stuck. all other programs are working. How can i give CPR to this program?
<frostyfedora> dodger: can you please tell me a getaround for xsane (only starts under root) thnx
<Razor-X> frostyfedora: a workaround for xsane?
<h08817> tritium:  and then it might just install the rest of the packages by enabling lba?
<jasoncohen> tritium, it must be firestarter. as soon as i disable the firewall, it shows the lan printer
<^DodGeR^> huhu ?
<frostyfedora>  razor: yep : it only starts under root :-(
<jasoncohen> tritium, i even added a new entry to allow all connections on port 631 TCP/UDP as well as the general acceptance of all incoming connections from 192.168.0.4 (the printer server)
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   pipe it through egrep '^first_two.octets' and see if it finds a rule...
<orangerange> the cursor in gedit is blinking when i select this program, but when i try to type, there's no output. Can anyone tell me how to give CPR to this program?
<jasoncohen> should i post a bug in bugzilla or directly with firestarter
<Razor-X> frostyfedora: chmod and chown the directory under your username and give yourself privileges
<tritium> h08817, it should fix grub as far as bootloading.  See this for more info: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-faq.html
<IFRFLYR> robert_pectol... Looking. . . .
<hosler> Help. I cant get sound with zsnes for linux. I also have esound all configured to let other programs use the dsp device when its not using it. Anyone know whats wrong?
<frostyfedora> razor : cheers!!!
<h08817> ok thanks
<Razor-X> frostyfedora: heh
<tritium> jasoncohen, must be firestarter, which I've never used.  I'm not sure how to advise you on that.
<PLaf> hey guys, my computer is too old to boot to cd, i tried putting SBM on a floppy and all that did was display "SBMK BAD!", now im at a loss, can anyone help?
<tritium> What's up Razor-X?  How's the set theory coming?  :)
<Razor-X> I don't really think many have the skill to break through my hardware firewall into my Linux box
<jasoncohen> tritium, it must be. each time i disable firestarter the printer shows up
<orangerange> aynone?
<Belutz> anyone can suggest a good front-end for database that support various database such as MySQL, MS SQL Server and Oracle?
<Razor-X> but, if you do, then ... errr... i'm insignificant ;)
<Razor-X> tritium: am reading Spivak's book on Calculus
<Razor-X> still, it assumes a comfortability with trig functions that I don't have quite yet
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   Incidentally, I've written a firewall script for Ubuntu... Care to give it a try?
<orangerange> what does "renice" (in top) mean?
<Razor-X> robert_pectol: you're an iptables master? ;)
<tritium> Razor-X, cool
<Razor-X> tritium: i've also learned LaTeX
<robert_pectol> not really!!!
<nebular> how do I go about changing the default priority level for apt or synaptic?
<tritium> Razor-X, ah, brilliant!
<^DodGeR^> robert_pectol, what the url to it ? ill try it next time ive botoed ubuntu
<ptlo> orangerange: change/changed cpu priority (lower is better, -20 is the best)
<Razor-X> robert_pectol:
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> robert_pectol: regardless, if you did it with iptables, that takes definite skill
<Razor-X> I'm stuck with IE on this box... it's so stupid
<Razor-X> ah well, an SSH session helps a lot
<Razor-X> and the fact that I can switch the keyboard to Dvorak if need be
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: portable firefox?
<orangerange> ptlo, gedit is already running. can i change priority still?the cpu is low right now, so i don't understand why gedit is in a seemingly frozen state. all other programs are working fine.
<teferi> tritium: get my thing working on your end?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: oh yeah... I have a copy of that on this server
<tritium> nebular, try "man apt_preferences"
<Razor-X> but it's old... :( unfortunately
<Di42lo> how can i take pkg with all the dependies and make one file so i can install on another ubuntu machine ?
<tritium> teferi, no, sorry.  Not yet.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: its still Firefox
<teferi> okay, sorry if i'm nagging
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: yeah, I guess so
<IFRFLYR> robert_pectol - possibly...What's it based on?
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   Here's the script:   http://rob.pectol.com/ubuntu-firewall.txt   Let me know what you think.  I'd like suggestions...
<tritium> teferi, I keep staying longer than I should.  I need to get back to my real work.
<hybrid_goth> WHAT! tritium  you have a life outside irc? OMG! :-P
<ptlo> orangerange, it's just cpu priority. gedit is probably waiting for some I/O operation to finish (where "I/O" could be anything from reading a config file to accessing X server or sound daemon)
<robert_pectol> Oh, and you can replace the .txt at the end with .sh for easier downloading...
<tritium> hybrid_goth, :)
<Belutz> anyone playing around with database?
<IFRFLYR> Will look -  thanks!
<orangerange> ptlo, but the only document i'm working on in gedit is my journal/diary. I've been waiting for 10 minutes now.
<ptlo> orangerange: so giving it more CPU priority won't do the trick. anyways, you can do that even on an already running process with 'renice' command (there's probably a gui equivalent in ubuntu also, but i didn't use renice for a long time so i wouldn't know about that)
<Will_> What do I look at?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats the "tmp" directory used for?
<ptlo> orangerange, did you start gedit from the terminal/shell, i.e. manually?
<tonyo> hey, does anyone run ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<sJaM> temp files ChurcH_of_FoamY
<orangerange> ptlo, i started it from gui-->menu-->accessories or something like that.
<sJaM> just as the C:\Windows\Temp
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are they safe to remove?
<hybrid_goth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well take your fav album from bittorrent store it there and you will be pissed
<sJaM> in windows
<sJaM> why would you
<sJaM> will be automatically done
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<sJaM> they are actually not on your hd
<sJaM> but on your ramdisk if I have it right
<robert_pectol> IFRFLYR:   It uses iptables... pretty easy to configure... should work fine but still in "beta" though :-)
<hybrid_goth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: figured that out the hard way
<jasoncohen> well, firestarter has to be the problem
<jasoncohen> i restarted with firestarter disabled and the LAN printer was detected. i'll post a comment on the firestarter forum and make a bug report on ubuntu's bugzilla
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ouch thats where bit looks for files?
<hybrid_goth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no thats where i saved my cradle of filth album and couldnt find it the next day
<orangerange> anyone. how can i resuscitate gedit?
<sJaM> hehe hybrid_goth
<sJaM> that isn't very clever
<hybrid_goth> sJaM: I know.
<Razor-X> orangerange: ressurect?
<^DodGeR^> robert_pectol, looks pretty decent from quick read :) can i ask u a q though , im looking for 1-3 commands to enable internet-sharing , ie route from 192.168.1.X via me out on an interface - so wifey can surf
<Razor-X> a question for you graphical text editor users -- stuck on a box without said text editor, what would you do?
<ptlo> orangerange, hmm......you could in theory run strace (process tracing) on it and see where it's stuck, but if you're unfammiliar with unix programming that won't do much help. i suggest you close it and start it again (if the problem persists, run it from the terminal, it might give some error output there)
<tritium> orangerange, is it locked up?  Can you just kill it and restart it?
<^DodGeR^> i dont want to ahve to runa  big script/firewall for that , just two or soe iptables commands to route her out through me
<Razor-X> and no ability to forward an X session
<orangerange> Razor-X, it's not totally dead yet. It's on my panel. the cursor is blnking, but i can't make it work. i can't even do a force quit from the panel (right-click icon, select "close")
<hybrid_goth> how do i forward a port
<sJaM> just learn iptables ^DodGeR^
<sJaM> it isn't that difficult
<orangerange> tritium, i can kill it, but i might lose some stuff i've typed
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   Pretty easy indeed!
<sJaM> the basic stuff isn't difficult
<Razor-X> orangerange: open up a terminal and type in "xkill" and hit enter
<hybrid_goth> bbl
<^DodGeR^> yeah but itll take me a while , i want 3 commands that i can memorize
<^DodGeR^> hehe
<tritium> orangerange, do you have multiple windows open?  Is there an open dialog box that's hidden?
<Razor-X> orangerange: you can't do anything about it, your stuff is probably lost
<sJaM> you need to configure a router
<sJaM> or a firewall
<orangerange> tritium, i don't see any dialog box. I hit escape from the main gedit window to make sure.
<Pro_Newbie> Can someone tell me which is the cyrilic layout ? I mean whicho the many ISO-**** and CP-****
<Razor-X> 'cept gedit probably comes with an auto-backup thing
<^DodGeR^> i want to ./wifey-surf and ./wifey-nosurf
<tritium> orangerange, just checking
<^DodGeR^> and as i said commands i can memorize hehe
<Razor-X> so, maybe you have it backed up now
<XRayNuke> ^DodGeR^: just write a script and memorize the name of the scriprt
<Razor-X> anyways, it's time I leave
<Razor-X> since I do have class and such
<Razor-X> see yah all
<sJaM> if you block all trafic input and ouptut except localhost
<sJaM> you have wifi off
<orangerange> Razor-X, i did an xill, but it reappeared and is still irresponsive.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what is an Emacs?
<^DodGeR^> the writing opf the script is the pain .. i got 6 OS dualbooting here and move around diff pc's ..
<^DodGeR^> cant always copy it , and cant always rewrite it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !Emac
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   I'll whip a little NAT script together for you if you like...  let me know
<tritium> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it's an editor/kitchen sink that people seem to either love or hate
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<^DodGeR^> robert just two commands , if u know them off your ehad anyways .. else ill look into it myself
<^DodGeR^> i dotn want to have to install firewalls (56k modem here)
<sJaM> just like vim ChurcH_of_FoamY
<sJaM> there is the Church of Emacs
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   ok... here goes (there are 3 - I think)
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   $IPT -t nat -A POSTROUTING --out-interface $EXTIF -j SNAT --to-source $EXTIP
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   $IPT -A FORWARD -o $EXTIF -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   $IPT -A FORWARD -o $INTIF -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<orangerange> bye
<^DodGeR^> less the better :) lemme boot her box into ubuntu ,and try (on luanr-linux myself currently)
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   obviously you'll need to make the variables something useful :-)
<^DodGeR^> thanx robert_pectol , will check in a few secs when box is up
<^DodGeR^> clearly
<^DodGeR^> hehe
<^DodGeR^> currently extif is pp0
* ^DodGeR^ kix his modem
<^DodGeR^> i need to move to the first world , africa is nowhere
<zAo^> does anyone have a Clearlooks Firefox theme?
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   One other thing about packet forwarding in Linux... you need to enable it with, "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" or something equiv.  That has bitten me once or twice in the past!  Good luck!
<^DodGeR^> yeah got that set to 1
<robert_pectol> cool!
<stonith> omg
<^DodGeR^> checking now ..
<Harold> Anyone: Suggest large packages I can remove?
<stonith> why harold?
<Harold> stonith: To clear HD space
<evo|ution> is dere a way to install ubuntu from windows
<stonith> vmware
<Harold> stonith: Thank you.  Any others?
<bojan> hi folks! is there someone who has eclipse installed?
<stonith> Harold no that wasn't for you, vmware not for you.
<Harold> stonith: Oh, okay
<stonith> Harold: how much HD space do you need to clear?
<zAo^> Harold, sudo apt-get clean
<Harold> zAo^: Thanks
<Harold> stonith: I'd say around 200MB or so would make me comfortaBLE
<stonith> do what zao said
<Harold> Done
<zAo^> df -h
<jasoncohen> i'm seeing the same issue in firestarter 1.0.1 and firestarter 1.0.3 from backports
<robotgeek> df -kh
<Harold> zAo^: Appears to have returned a few MB.
<PLaf> wait a tic, vmware installs ubuntu while youre under windows? thats exactly what i need
<zAo^> Harold, what give df -h ~ ?
<Harold> Just a little bit more space than before.
<PLaf> stonith do you have a link for vmware?
<disposable_mike> bojan: i do
<zAo^> no temp directories in ~?
<stonith> PLaf: you have to pay for that program.
<Harold> I'm currently using 86% of my HD space; I have 242M available out of 1.8G.
<zAo^> PLaf, www.vmware.com
<PLaf> crap, i cant afford anything more than $0
<robotgeek> :)
<zAo^> Harold, used Bittorent?
<Harold> zAo^: Not on this system.
<robotgeek> zAo^: please don't suggest anything illegal in #ubuntu
<zAo^> robotgeek, sorry? read m8, read
<Harold> zAo^: The space used is after an install of Ubuntu, plus a few small packages.
<tritium> Harold, does "apt-get clean" clear up any space for you?
<robotgeek> zAo^: no probs
<PLaf> alright im in a bit of a sticky wiki, SBM failed me, someone told me grub cant boot to cd's, i desperately need to boot to cd's to install ubuntu
<Harold> tritium: Just a little, but not enough.  I've run it recenlty, so it's not doing much.
<zAo^> Harold, I guess you cant then. Sorry
<tritium> ok
<Harold> zAo^: I'm just looking for packages to remove.
<zAo^> Harold, remove openoffice.org ?
<PLaf> harold: maybe this isnt up your alley, but why not do a minimalistic approach, server install and then load gui packadges, thats what im going to do... once i can boot to bloody cd
<Harold> zAo^: That's a good example, and I may remove that again.  (I had removed OpenOffice before, but ended up reinstalling it.  I'm currently seeking other packages I can remove.)
<Harold> PLaf: I couldn't do that; had trouble installing Ubuntu on my PowerPC using that method.
<robotgeek> Harold: if you want to get a bit adventerous, you can get rid of gnome :)
<Harold> robotgeek: Already removed gnome
<zAo^> Harold, Gimp then?
<Harold> robotgeek: Thanks for the suggestion, though.
<Harold> zAo^: Removed Gimp.
<Harold> All good suggestions, and I'm looking for more.
<zAo^> Harold, remove Gnome, install XFCE4
<robotgeek> Harold: get openbox!
<zAo^> srry ^^
<Harold> zAo^: LOL, already done that.
<nebular> ok, when I was using debian, when things were being setup it asked what level of configuration input did I want to use, high, medium or low, high meaning use the default as much as possible and low meaning ask for everything. how do I change that setting in kubuntu?
<zAo^> Harold, why didnt you do a server-install?
<Harold> robotgeek: Is openbox a display manager?  I'
<bojan> disposable_mike: i have installed JDK and JRE, but it still says: A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<bojan> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<bojan> was found after searching the following locations:
<bojan> /home/bojan/Desktop/eclipse/jre/bin/java
<bojan> 'java' in your current PATH
<robotgeek> Harold: yup, similiar to fluxbox, but i think it's better
<Harold> zAo^: Couldn't do it; had trouble installing from  BootX.
<jasoncohen> nebular, dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<nebular> jasoncohen, thanks much
<Harold> robotgeek: I'm currently using wdm with xfce4; would openbox be smaller?
<robotgeek> Harold: i don't think it's gonna make that much of a difference
<sJaM> just try out Harold
<zAo^> Harold, apt-get install ubuntu-minimal,
<sJaM> icewm is a slim one
<robotgeek> !ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> robotgeek: No idea
<Harold> zAo^: I kind of like the setup I've got right now; it took me weeks to get here, so I'm just looking for packages to remove.
<jasoncohen> nebular, many ubuntu packages have preset defaults which are uesd so you wont' be asked anything
<Harold> I just anticipate needing more HD space.
<jasoncohen> nebular, if you want to reconfigure a package do dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<jafn_> hi all
<stonith> hi.
<Outrider> hi folk
<Harold> Anyone: How do I check the size of installed packages?
<robotgeek> zAo^: ubuntu-minimal / ubuntu-base?
<nebular> jasoncohen, I know, I just wanted to have the option to change it
<jafn_> are you ubuntu geeks?
<jafn_> cause i need help
<zAo^> robotgeek, saw that in my repo :)
<zAo^> jafn_, shoot :)
<robotgeek> zAo^: it doesn't show here :)
<stonith> Harold: 'du' can help you get a grasp of how large a directory in your filesystem.  'man du'
<dnakata> hmm
<jasoncohen> nebular, you can just use dpkg-reconfigure or use synaptic and choose package > reconfigure
<Harold> stonith: Thank you.
<dnakata> what's the funnest way to debug a postinst script
<jasoncohen> ubuntu added a graphical configuration tool
<HenkPoley> synaptic ?
<jafn_> i need my ubuntu box to listen a wins server how can i do that?
<dnakata> in my case, xlibs
<zAo^>  This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu minimal system,
<zAo^>  that is a minimally functional system that can boot and install more
<zAo^>  packages.
<zAo^> srry all
<dnakata> i've cranked dpkg debug up to 1000/2000 and it spews loads of useless trash, and upon postinst states nothing
<jafn_> i need my ubuntu box to listen a wins server how can i do that?
<jafn_> i need my ubuntu box to listen a netbios server how can i do that?
<alchemist0405> what's the name of the window manager that looks just like windows, with the blue bubbley interface? (not icewm)
<jhaa> fvwm95
<Harold>   Anyone: When removing packages,  how do you stop them from removing needed dependencies?
<HenkPoley> alchemist0405: XPDE?
<alchemist0405> not quite the one i was looking for, but i like it better anyway
<alchemist0405> AH, HA!  that's the one
<HenkPoley> I never got that one working, but that's been over a year ago
<alchemist0405> HenkPoley, i couldn't remember the name of it
<disposable_mike> bojan: do a "which java" and "which javac" to find your current JDK/JRE
<jurgonh> i am a n00b to linux.. a cant install totem-xine it sais its in conflict with totem gstreamer?
<kevin> wow, it is hot out there again!
<disposable_mike> bojan: if they point to the wrong directories, then you must change your JAVA_HOME and PATH variables in either /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc
<alchemist0405> HenkPoley, i'm not really a fan of the bubbles, but i have an admin who would appreciate it
<nebular> jasoncohen, I know, but when I"m dealing with a large number of packages that I _know_ I"ll be needing something other than the defaults, then I"d like to do that enmase
<Waffer-> lo, everytime I try to upgrade ubuntu or installing for example xorg-driver-fglrx I get an error. "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-mimelnk_1.1.3-8ubuntu2_all.deb". Whats up with that? (im a ubuntu/linux newbie)?
<^DodGeR^> robert_pectol, its working :)
<zAo^> jurgonh, does apt want to remove it??
<Cain> hi
<robert_pectol> ^DodGeR^:   Cool!
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is completely lost about dosbox
<kevin> hey wftl
<wftl> Hi Kevin.
<zAo^> Waffer-, try apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<alchemist0405> xpde isn't in ubuntu and i don't want to bother installing otherwise, i'll give fvwm95 a shot
<evo|ution> sorry was dc at tht time, is dere any way to install ubuntu off windows
<kevin> How are you?
<wftl> Doing fine.  Just doing a little information gathering.
<Cain> does anyone have a faster link for ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso ? i have only 15kb/s down at mine
<Harold> Anyone: Does irssi in the terminal use less RAM than X-Chat in the xfce4 GUI?
<robotgeek> !dosbox
<ubotu> robotgeek: Wish i knew
<robotgeek> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what is dosbox?
<Waffer-> zAo^: same error when trying sudo apt-get upgrade
<emX> robotgeek: try !info dosbox
<HenkPoley> alchemist0405: XPDE has binary releases, you can install in entierly in /opt
<robotgeek> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<zAo^> Waffer-, sudo apt-get -f install
<wftl> Can anyone on the channel tell me who the press contact would be in the Ubuntu foundation?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> robotgeek it's dos for linux...it allows you to play old dos games
<Waffer-> zAo^: i've tried that too
<robotgeek> ChurcH_of_FoamY: cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea but i don't know how to run it >.<
<alchemist0405> HenkPoley, hmmm, if fvwm95 doesn't "wow" him i'll do a binary isntall
<Harold> Hey there, ChurcH
<zAo^> Waffer-, rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-mimelnk_1.1.3-8ubuntu2_all.deb
<PLaf> alright, im going to loose my mind, i just tried a windows boot disk and even that doesnt boot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi Harold
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats up?"
<zAo^> PLaf, did follow your prob, can you give a summary ?
* beezly is away: I'm busy
<PLaf> zAo^: have a computer, bios gives option to boot to cd's but it mysteriously fails at it, tried putting SBM on a floppy, result: "SBMK BAD!", tried a win98 boot disk, result: "_" flashing, trying to install ubuntu with a cd
<zAo^> sorry Waffer- donno then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there has GOT to be a better app out there than dosbox >.< i know dos and this isen't it
* ChurcH_of_FoamY has 386 with dos 6.22 on it
<zAo^> PLaf, tried ubuntu liveCD?
<Thewarmachine> hello
<missmarple> good evening
<Thewarmachine> im having a problem with my soundcard
<Waffer-> zAo^: tried all those things :P well, thanks anyway
<PLaf> zAo^: yes, result: "insert boot disk" or something like that
<Thewarmachine> im not getting any sound
<zAo^> PLaf, you CD drive is 1st in bootorder?
<benplaut> good morning everyone! :)
<PLaf> zAo^: yes
<evo|ution007> is dere any way to install ubuntu in windows xp
<kevin> same here warmachine but I preffer it that way lol
<zAo^> PLaf, waht can you boot? :)
<evo|ution007> through windows xo
<PLaf> zAo^: harddrive with win95 installed on it... you can see why i want ubuntu
<evo|ution007> or even mount it without burning a CD
<to|m> how I get my handy photos to linux?
<zAo^> PLaf, old PC? Try to change the HDD settings from AUTO
<hussam> is anybody able to connect to msn service? I've tried every IM in the world including gaim and I can't connect. It was working earlier.
<Thewarmachine> can anyone please help me?!
<to|m> how I get my mobile phone photos to linux?
<Zerboxx> hussam: I'm connected with msn itself
<PLaf> zAo^: this bios is one of the worst ive seen, it doesnt allow you to specify settings manually or even view them, its hard-coded to AUTO
<kevin> hussam: one sec I will look
<PLaf> hussam: im on msn
<zAo^> PLaf, USB-boot?
<Cain> <hussam> i am connected
<zAo^> so am I :)
<PLaf> zAo^: the comp doesnt have any usb ports, and i dont have any usb media anyways
<kevin> hussam: yes just connected
<Thewarmachine> PLEASE!
<zAo^> PLaf, Im out of ideas :$
<PLaf> zAo^: if i install grub while in windows, can it give me the option to boot to cd's?
<robotgeek> PLaf: boot floppies?
<PLaf> robotgeek: ive tried SBM and win98 boot floppies, both have failed
<Cain> does anyone have a faster download mirror for ubuntu 5.04 than 15-20 kb/s ??????
<zAo^> PLaf, I think so. There is something called linwin I think..
<PLaf> !info linwin
<Thewarmachine> OMG!! please help me out
<benplaut> Cain: try a torrent?
<teferi> win4lin is the fancy windows emulation environment that costs money
<Cain> give me al link plz .-/
<benplaut> Thewarmachine: what brand?
<Thewarmachine> how do I figure t out?
<robotgeek> PLaf: okay...
<PLaf> its really a pain, all my other motherboards died so i cant hook the harddrive to a normal system, so im stuck with this
<hussam> It's probably my internet conenction, but I'm able to use IRC, weird.
<benplaut> Thewarmachine: is it a seperate PCI card or connected to the motherboard?
<Thewarmachine> i think its on the motherboard
<robotgeek> PLaf: prop the hard drive out, go to your friends place..put ubuntu on it, bring it back!
<benplaut> k
<benplaut> do you know what kind of motherboard you have?
<PLaf> robotgeek: lol... i dont have any friends that would do that for me
<Thewarmachine> its all intel stuff
<benplaut> k
<PLaf> stupid IBM proprietary crap
<benplaut> does it work with any LiveCDs, IE Knoppix?
<Thewarmachine> no
<Harold> Anyone: How do I check to see how much RAM is currently being used by the active applications?
<benplaut> hmm
<flipy> is there any way to remove a package without all the ncurses stuff? (drupal keeps me asking for a root user and pass to be unistalled)
<zAo^> Harold, free -m
<robotgeek> PLaf: okay...no i am outta ideas
<eduardo> whats?
<Harold> zAo^: Thanks, you're a big help
<zAo^> np
<PLaf> robotgeek: thats ok, i'll just have to get creative now
<Harold> zAo^: Now I can compare the various browsers I'm using.
<benplaut> well, i can't personally help you (i have no experience with this sort of thing), but there's enough info floating around now that someone probably can...
<benplaut> try asking at www.ubuntuforums.com
<eduardo> hello
<zAo^> lo eduardo
<Thewarmachine> forums suck
<eduardo> he
<benplaut> not this one :)
<Thewarmachine> i know crimsun helped a friend of mine with the same problem
<Thewarmachine> this is irc
<freeradicals> hello people
<benplaut> there are currently 679 active users on the forum
<eduardo> no, speking english
<Thewarmachine> they never help
<benplaut> for IRC, you have to be there when it hapens
<eduardo> alguien de habla latina
<benplaut> the question goes to many more people on a forum
<dataw0lf> flipy: use -y with apt-get
<dataw0lf> (this is the non-interactive switch, it will assume 'yes' for any and all prompts)
<Thewarmachine> eduardo: #ubuntu-es
<robotgeek> benplaut: also stays there for longer, indexed by google etc
<freeradicals> whats so special about ubuntu
<freeradicals> ?
<Harold> quit
<dataw0lf> benplaut: the forums? pssh, they're so boring!
<dataw0lf> :)
<benplaut> p'shaa...
<eduardo> am sorry
<Thewarmachine> datawolf could you help
<Thewarmachine> ?
<eduardo> no entender conversation
<dataw0lf> Thewarmachine: what's up?
<Thewarmachine> my soundcard
<dataw0lf> oh? not workin?
<benplaut> no sound from on-mobo intel sound
<evo|ution> is dere any way to mount ubuntu images without burning them on a CD or a DVD
<dataw0lf> what you getting in dmesg?
<zAo^> evo|ution, you can mount them, but you cant install from the mount
<robotgeek> evo|ution: on a mac, yes...
<evo|ution> how
<freeradicals> evolution, can you speak english please
<evo|ution> can i have the link to the resource
<evo|ution> im speaking in english
<zAo^> evo|ution, mount -t iso9660 /dev/XXX /target -o loop
<evo|ution> oh okkkkkkk
<zAo^> evo|ution,  XXX is the deveice
<Grid_block> hey everyone how do i install a BZ2 file ??
<piohiiri> is there a version of Kazaa or simial for linux?
<decaf> Grid_block: extract it
<flipy> how can I reconfigure mysql? (what is the name of the package?)
<piohiiri> *similiar
<dataw0lf> Grid_block: bunzip2 to extract
<zAo^> sorry; the image :$
<[2] BoxingFiend> !mysql
<ubotu> [2] BoxingFiend: I give up, what is it?
<robotgeek> !info mysql
<flipy> !info myql
<flipy> !info mysql
<Thewarmachine> datawolf http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/663
<zAo^> $ apt-cache search ^mysql
<flipy> thanks zAo^
<benplaut> what is this !info business?
<m0rphx> is someone using breezy here? do you also have a black and white mouse cursor?
<robotgeek> alrite ppl, later!
<dataw0lf> um, uh, I guess I can be the bot here, MySQL is a semi-relational database that < Postgres
<monteiro> i cant install or remove any packages in synaptic, because it says always the error: failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `ubuntu-artwork': Input/output error :: anyone knows how to solve this?
<zAo^> monteiro, I got that msg 2, but I can install/remove pkgs
<m0rphx> monteiro: is apt-get working?
<zAo^> try `sudo apt-get -f install`
<monteiro>  m0rphx: i can't install or remove the packages, it says that error and interrups the installing and says that has ocorred lots of errors
<monteiro> zAo^ : you know how to fix ?
<m0rphx> monteiro: try what zAo^ said, or do apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-artwork
<zAo^> ^^ :)
<Thewarmachine> datawolf any ideas
<zAo^> m0rphx, Breezy here
<monteiro> m0rphx : ok, i'll try, tks :)
<m0rphx> zAo^: do you also have the standart mouse cursor?
<monteiro> zAo^ : is it stable?
<m0rphx> np
<zAo^> m0rphx, yes. That Debian-mouse-thingie :)
<upoll> I would like flash player for ppc, is it possible
<monteiro> m0rphx : it says the same error :(((
<m0rphx> monteiro: keep away from it ^^ X.org will be broken for a while, and it will soon become stable
<zAo^> monteiro, well; the latest isnt, just dont go past X 6.8.2-36 (see topic)
<monteiro> okeys :)
<monteiro> m0rphx zAo^ : you think i should upgrade to breezy to fix this problem ?
<zAo^> but Gnome 2.11.5 is stable
<Thewarmachine> anyone know anything pertaining to sound?
<zAo^> monteiro, no; not now
<Raptoid> byez..
<zAo^> srry
<monteiro> zAo^ : i can't install or remove packages, its terrible :(
<zAo^> monteiro, not with apt????
<monteiro> zAo^ : nop
<zAo^> what does `sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade` say?
<monteiro> zAo^ : its something to do with package tcpd
<zAo^> show me/us
<AlexMBas> does anyone uses vmware 4.x with ubuntu here?
<zAo^> plz donnot flood
<zAo^> AlexMBas, ubuntu host? I did. Worked fine
<AlexMBas> cool
<AlexMBas> I use it here, but I allways have to run vmware-config.pl as root
<monteiro> zAo^ : it says the normal, no errors, it says i've the latest system installed
<AlexMBas> it seems like the modules do not persist after a reboot
<zAo^> monteiro, sudo apt-get install <pick_a_pkg>
<Thewarmachine> why is it that im being ignored everytime I mention sound??????
<AlexMBas> zAo^:  did you have this problem?
<dataw0lf> Thewarmachine: I spoke to you earlier and you didn't respond.
<zAo^> sorry Thewarmachine
<zAo^> I dont know
<dataw0lf> Thewarmachine: 'Check dmesg'
<zAo^> show some errors
<dataw0lf> type dmesg at a prompt
<dataw0lf> and give us any relevant to sound
<Thewarmachine> i sent you a link to the pastebin
<PLaf> hey robotgeek are you still here?
<Thewarmachine> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/663
<dataw0lf> Thewarmachine: I never got a link to the pastebin.
<dataw0lf> danke
<zAo^> AlexMBas, I had that too. On the ubuntuforums.org is a tread
<glick> hey how do i install nvidia drivers in ubuntu? is there a special way or just go to the nvidia site and download and instlal them?
<[2] BoxingFiend> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> this is cool :)
<AlexMBas> zAo^: thanks, I will look for it ...
<monteiro> glick : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && modprobe nvidia && echo nvidia >> /etc/modules && change in xorg.conf driver = "nv" to driver = "nvidia"
<dataw0lf> Thewarmachine: what's the output of lsof /dev/dsp* ?
<AlexMBas> zAo^: I thought I had done something worg ... heheheh
<AlexMBas> wrong I mean
<zAo^> no, thats the default :S
<m0rphx> glick: Install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686  and nvidia-glx
<Grid_block> hmm i extracted gbtcr-1.0-cvs.tar.bz2 but all i get is a folder with the files in it.. how do i start the program?
<m0rphx> if you have a P3 etc, else install the pkg for another architecture
<glick> k thanks
<glick> ill have to do it another time, time for class eiy! damn time always creepin up on you!
<Thewarmachine> datawolf i sentyou a pm
<Mephist0_> i have a question.. i use ubuntu live cd now and it looks promising.. Before i have had a FreeBSD box and a Windows XP "surf computer" and in addition to that a game computer.. Im thinking of combining the surf computer and my server. How is Ubuntu to run as a web-server ? (Apache2, PHP5) ..
<tritium> glick, for when you return: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jk24> hi, is there a place where i can found X <= 6.8.2.36 (please don't laugth) ?
<flipy> !info mysql
<Grid_block> how do i install gbtcr-1.0-cvs.tar.bz2 ???
<sJaM> tar xfj gbtcr-1.0-cvs.tar.bz2
<sJaM> look for a new directory
<sJaM> find the README
<flipy> how can I reconfigure mysql? (what is the name of the package?)
<m0rphx> Mephist0_: it works for me ^^ I think it's nearly better than Debian
<tritium> jk24, are you running breezy?
<sJaM> mysql-server flipy
<flipy> ok
<jk24> tritium just upgraded
<sJaM> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<tritium> and your X is broken now?
<jk24> tritium, yes, as it's warned on the topic :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36! | New User Network: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserNetwork
<flipy> sJaM: i dont have that installed
<sJaM> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<sJaM> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<sJaM> should be done with sudo
<jk24> tritium how can i pin apt to install X 'up-to' -36 ?
<Mephist0_> m0rphx: ok.. nice :) I run a gallery on my web server hosting 10000+ images.. But i dont want to have a whole server park up and running just because of a web server with 8gb pictures on it :) .. on my workstation i mainly do sum ICQ and MSN (gaim) and Bittorrent... so that's not much.. :)
<flipy> sJaM: but i do have mysql* binaries
<jasoncohen> btw, if anyone wants to know how to automate security updates with cron-apt & to receive email notifications, i wrote instructions here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=260769#post260769
<sJaM> how did you installed ?
<flipy> sJaM: sudo apt-get install drupal
<sJaM> I drupal ?
<jasoncohen> i include instructions on how to use a custom sources.list file that just upgrades security updates so this will work even if you have backports/extras enabled
<tritium> jk24, only if earlier packages are available in the repos, which I don't think is the case now
<^DodGeR^> nite all, have fun
<m0rphx> Mephist0_: the only thing I don't know very much about is how fast the fix bugs, but it should be ok
<jk24> oops
<Servo888> Anybody know why the modules in /etc/mkinitrd/modules don't load on boot?
<tritium> jasoncohen, what are its advantages over the update-manager and update-notifier?
<sJaM> drupal only depends
<sJaM> on the mysql-client
<Mephist0_> m0rphx: thats not a big problem i think.. I ran my FreeBSD box for 3 years without upgrading it.. so... it probably had a lot of security holes ;)
<SogniX> anyone know why when trying to install grub, I get this error : The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<vdm> Hi, im using the nvidia drivers and am trying the nehe tutorials on opengl programming. While opengl itself runs fine (WoW, doom3 etc) all those tutorials only show a black screen. Any ideas?
<m0rphx> Mephist0_: lucky guy ^^
<jasoncohen> tritium, a) this only installs security updates- not all new packages available, b) it can automatically install the upgrades and email you
<Mephist0_> m0rphx: i heard from a friend that the package system is quite nice in this system.. is there a grafical tool for it? :)
<tritium> jk24, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/
<flipy> sJaM: but when I try to uninstall drupal it asks for user amnd pass
<tritium> grab the old -36 packages while they're still there
<m0rphx> Mephist0_: yep, there's aptitude for ncurses and synaptic for GTK
<jk24> tritium thanks
<sJaM> well I never used drupal
<sJaM> but
<sJaM> you need the mysql-server
<sJaM> or the cleint
<jk24> tritium i think you can tell that on topic :)
<jasoncohen> tritium, someone asked on the forums so i answered. it's more useful for a server. I use it on my debian sarge server. all security upgrades are automatically installed and i receive emails so i know i'm up to date. i don't have to administer it manually
<tritium> jasoncohen, pretty cool :)
<Mephist0_> m0rphx: what windows manager system do you use on ubuntu? .. Is gnome standard?
<tritium> jk24, well, the topic asks people not to use breezy ;)
<jasoncohen> tritium, i also receive anacron reports telling me that there are upgrades and the debian & ubuntu security advisories
<m0rphx> Mephist0_: yes, gnome is standard. but there's also KDE. for that u can use kubuntu
<jk24> tritium, yes, and i'am like evrybody :)
<jasoncohen> anacron gives the package that needs to be upgraded and the new changes.
<tritium> jasoncohen, pretty cool
<flipy> sJaM: but now everytime I try to run apt-get or dpkg I've a lot of packages pending
<jasoncohen> yes it is
<jasoncohen> there are many cool things that can be done with apt
<sJaM> a lot of packages pending ???
<sJaM> what do you mean
<jasoncohen> flipy, pending upgrade?
<jk24> flipy apt-get install -f |dpkg --configure -a
<Mephist0_> m0rphx: well i guess gnome is sufficiant.. im dont know much about WM:s for Unix/Linux.. I heard bout enlightment.. But that is like a theam for Gnome and KDE or how is it?
<flipy> uhm
<flipy> no, pending to uninstall
<kpanic> hey people, I have a macmini and want to boot /dev/hda5 from the rescue image... Is the correct way of doing? on intel IIRC I had to pass to the boot image root=/dev/hda5, how could I do now?
<Riggzy> Hey, I'm partitioning my harddrive ready for installing ubuntu... how big should i make the partition for the actual install? I have 63GB to play with - I need to split it into install, swap and shared
<EGCdgital> shayeah!
<Servo888> Could somebody point me in the direction of how to load modules on boot?...
<Thewarmachine> can ANYONE HERE help me with my soundcard issues?!?!
<m0rphx> Mephist0_: Enlightment is cool and you can also use the gnome and kde programs, but I would stay with Gnome
<kpanic> Servo888, /etc/modules?
<PLaf> i have an aptiva 2176-c33, im looking for bios upgrades, help?
<djp> the latest episode of lugradio is hilarious! i'm in stiches here... :D
<mastertet> soo, nobody here work on ubuntulight or know an irc chanel about ubuntulight?
<m0rphx> Mephist0_: It's a window manager and has some nice gfx
<Riggzy> How big should my partition be for the ubuntu install?
<Servo888> kpanic, yes there we go. ty
<Thewarmachine> this is ridiculous
<Mephist0_> m0rphx: oh ok.. ic.. yes, i know bout the nice grafix.. But i think when you install it, its quite "clean" .. not much things added..
<djp> oops... last post was intended for #lugradio. sorry everyone!
<tritium> djp, no worries :)  it's not like it's seriously off-topic
<Grid_block> now i got a GBTCR_0_86_TAR.BZ2.out   file... what do i do now? :s
<Thewarmachine> yeah, like people rather listen to that rather than help me out anyway
<tritium> Thewarmachine, what's the problem?
<Thewarmachine> i get no damn sound whatsoever
<tritium> sound card issues?  Which card?  What have you tried?
<Thewarmachine> i dont know what to try out
<tritium> have you looked in /proc/asound?
<Thewarmachine> thats the problem
<Thewarmachine> for what?
<Belutz> tritium: the java works.... thx a lot :D
<tritium> Thewarmachine, to see what alsa detected, for one
<tritium> Belutz, awesome :)
<Grid_block> now i got a GBTCR_0_86_TAR.BZ2.out   file... what do i do now? :s
<jk24> quit
<Belutz> tritium: i'll be bothering you with another problems later.... :D
<tritium> Belutz, okay, :)
<PLaf> i need help updating my bios :S
<zAo^> Thewarmachine, what does beep-media-player say when you play a MP3?
<Grid_block> now i got a GBTCR_0_86_TAR.BZ2.out   file... what do i do now?
<Thewarmachine> zao let me install it
<tritium> Thewarmachine, do you see any files in /proc/asound?
<Thewarmachine> yeah
<Thewarmachine> I do
<anto9us> PLaf: you need to flash it?
<tritium> like cards, devices
<Thewarmachine> yes
<tritium> Thewarmachine, okay, have you checked alsamixer to see if it's just a muting problem?
<zAo^> well?
<zAo^> ^^ good old prob :)
<PLaf> anto9us: no i downloaded a program to just copy a bios, the problem is i need to find the latest version of mine
<Thewarmachine> it isnt a muting problem
<Thewarmachine> that im sure of
<tritium> if you could double-check with alsamixer, that would be great
<Thewarmachine> i have
<anto9us> PLaf: you visited your motherboard manufacturer's website?
<IcemanV9> what programming languages were installed default?? which one can I create gui application easily?? ty in advance
<zAo^> Thewarmachine, what does lspci say and what does lsmod say
<Thewarmachine> that doesnt even show up
<PLaf> anto9us: no, i dont know who made it
<IcemanV9> *installed by default
<jk24> IcemanV9, python+gtk
<Thewarmachine> Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<zAo^> IcemanV9, try gtk (www.gtk.org)
<tritium> Thewarmachine, what doesn't show up?
<zAo^> sorry, have to go... :$
<zAo^> later all!
<anto9us> PLaf: reboot and make a note of the very long ID at the bottom of the screen when it boots, you might need to keep resetting till you've got it all, it can disappear quickly
<IcemanV9> gnome is based on gtk as well?
<PLaf> later
<Thewarmachine> later
<mihai_> can anybody tell me what's the java package name needed for azureus?
<jk24> IcemanV9, http://www.pygtk.org/tutorial.html
<PLaf> anto9us: no ID comes up
<Thewarmachine> tritium alsa gives me nothing
<Thewarmachine> esd gives me nothing
<Wermut> Hello, I have a question which might sound stupid; but I was not able to find out where Evolutions stores my emails. Which file/folder contains them?
<PLaf> it just flashes an extremely large IBM picture, then boots, so i dont know the model number
<IcemanV9> ty jk24
<jk24> Wermut, .evolution/mail/
<Mephist0_> guys.. im going to install ubuntu now.. something to think of before the installation? Shall i install apache, php and such after the installation?
<tritium> Thewarmachine, can you paste the output of "amixer" to pastebin please?
<anto9us> PLaf: you system isn't from a major manufacturer, like Dell or anyone like that?
<PLaf> Aptiva
<Grid_block> now i got a GBTCR_0_86_TAR.BZ2.out   file... what do i do now?
<anto9us> PLaf: what model?
<Thewarmachine> thewarmachine@ool-44c79b8b:~$ amixer
<Thewarmachine> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<Thewarmachine> thewarmachine@ool-44c79b8b:~$
<PLaf> 2176-c33
<jk24> Grid_block, what's that ?
<mihai_> can anybody tell me what's the java package name needed for azureus??
<Wermut> jk24, I already found that folder. Do I have to backup the entire folder? Or only single files?
<iso> how do i find a list of available kernel packages
<Grid_block> jk24, its a program that lets you controll gnome programs thru your cellphone using bluetooth
<jk24> :)
<iso> i have a gig of memory in the target machine
<jk24> Wermut, why not just drag and drop your mails on a folder ?
<PLaf> anto9us: 2176-C33
<Thewarmachine> tritium i posted it here
<Mephist0_> Grid_block: thats COOL :)
<tritium> Thewarmachine, scrolling up...
<Grid_block> mephist0_ hehe :P
<Mephist0_> Grid_block, is it GUI?
<Grid_block> mephist0_ yes
<tritium> okay, you need to poke around in /proc/asound and see what alsa thinks you have
<Mephist0_> :)
<Mephist0_> Grid_block, possible to find in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<anto9us> PLaf: it's not listed as a model on the IBM website, can see 2177 and 2178 though
<Thewarmachine> --- no soundcards ---
<Grid_block> mephist0_ i dont know.. ill check
<Wermut> jk24, I can't believe it... now that's comfort. I didn't expect it to be that simple. Thanks for the information.
<Thewarmachine> thats what asound says man
<mihai_> can anybody tell me what's the java package name needed for azureus??
<PLaf> anto9us: S/N = 23GGY37
<Thewarmachine> mihai ce curu me vrei?
<funkabbestia> hello folks a simple question: where i can download the j2re
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<tritium> mihai_, funkabbestia ^^^
<Grid_block> mephist0_ no its not..
<tritium> Thewarmachine, which file says that?
<Thewarmachine> cards
<Mephist0_> ok.. :)
<anto9us> PLaf: why do you need to update your bios?
<Grid_block> mephist0_ http://chileforge.cl
<Mephist0_> Grid_block, whats the other way to find packages?
<funkabbestia> ok i will try
<Mephist0_> Grid_block, ah ok
<stempien> jou
<Mephist0_> thx a lot :)
<PLaf> anto9us: because i need to boot to my cd, and it wont let me
<mihai_> well the thing is i have debian
<Grid_block> now i got a GBTCR_0_86_TAR.BZ2.out   file... what do i do now?
<tritium> Thewarmachine, well, that's definitely a problem
<jk24> mihai_, java-package :)
<Thewarmachine> i figured
<mihai_> jk24, i got that, now what ?
<tritium> mihai_, that's fine.  debian and ubuntu deal with java the same way
<djansa> hi
<jk24> Grid_block, open a shell, tar xvzf GBblabla.tar.bla; cd GBblabla; ./configure; make
<djansa> how can i manage my service with an graphic aplication with ubuntu plz?
<mihai_> i did apt-get install java-package, now what do i do to get the actual java so i can run azureus ?
<jk24> mihai_, apt-get install java-package
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, you thought boot-admin was difficult to use? granted it's not as easy as something like startup-settings but it's more straightforward than webmin-grub for example
<jk24> mihai_, RTFM
<mihai_> jk24, WHAT F M ?
<jk24> mihai_, sorry, reads the docs :)
<Mephist0_> lol :)
<mihai_> oh come on i'm in a hurry, isn't it doable by apt-get ?
<KB2000> djansa: i think it depends on what you wanna do
<jk24> mihai_, yes and no
<tritium> mihai_, I gave you a URL
<djansa> i want add and del service
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes, but webmin doesn't exactly set the standard very high
<mihai_> i don't see any
<funkabbestia> ubotu what's is the pkg name?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, funkabbestia
<tritium> scroll up, mihai_.  I had ubotu tell you
<tritium> mihai_, here:
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<KB2000> djansa: i think i saw an article in the ubuntu wiki about bootup services
<Thewarmachine> tritium.... what do i do know
<mihai_> oh god
<Thewarmachine> now
<tritium> mihai_, blame Sun for their licensing schemes
<tritium> it could be much simpler
<mihai_> tritium, i want to get it with apt-get what's tha package name/server ?
<anto9us> PLaf: is that a japanese model?
<tritium> mihai_, please read the wiki page
<jk24> mihai_, man make-jpkg
<Thewarmachine> !wiki
<mihai_> noooooooooooooooo
<jk24> mihai_, download the jdk from sun
<AlexBO> hello! can i insert into the main gnome pannel an icon? i've read about third mouse's button, but the third mouse is not supported. how can i do?
<Thewarmachine> the sfx
<PLaf> anto9us: id assume not
<Thewarmachine> not rpm
<stempien> does anyone have a clue why after inputting login and password, pushing enter (all under X's) i get brown screen and no gnome????
<tritium> Thewarmachine, we need to first make sure the proper module is loaded
<jk24> mihai_, and just build the package calling make-jpkg the_big_file_from_sun
<Thewarmachine> help me out then sir!
<tritium> mihai_, the wiki is not hard to follow.  Please give it a try.
<mihai_> ok is there any other good gui torrent client without java ?
<Thewarmachine> gnome bittorrent?
<Thewarmachine> lol
<sJaM> bittorrent-gui
<funkabbestia> tnx a lot
<mihai_> really?
<sJaM> bittornado-gui
<tritium> Thewarmachine, which sound chip is it again please?  Do you know which module supports it?
<anto9us> PLaf: all I see with a google site search for that model is a lot of kanji
<jk24> mihai_, you should try, it's for your 'well'
<Grid_block> jk24 it dont work
<Thewarmachine> tritium its azx
<Thewarmachine> some hting something
<mihai_> Method 1: Get a ready Java package
<Thewarmachine> crimsun helped a friend of mine with the same prob
<mihai_> It is not too difficult but you need package development environment installed.
<mihai_> i want to use this one, what do i do ?
<PLaf> you know what, im just gona give up
<tritium> Thewarmachine, crimsun is the expert on alsa.
<jk24> mihai_, please, follow : download the jre 1.5 from sun, when you get it, ask me
<tritium> jk24, awesome.  Thanks for helping him.
<Thewarmachine> i tritium i know it is the azx module or something
<jk24> Triffid_Hunter, X packages, are big do download :)
<Thewarmachine> by the way becareful when installing fluxbox
<tritium> Thewarmachine, is it loaded?
<jk24> sorry, whas for tritium
<Thewarmachine> how to load?
<hybrid_goth> Thewarmachine: why be careful
<tritium> jk24, yeah they are ;)
<tritium> Thewarmachine, did crimsun have your friend build newer alsa modules?
<Servo888> Anybody know where to get kinternet?
<Thewarmachine> for whatever reason, after i installed it, my system thought it was  debian
<Thewarmachine> i think so tritium
<stempien> could we find a solution to my problem now?:P
<Grid_block> now i got a GBTCR_0_86_TAR.BZ2.out   file... what do i do now?
<jk24> Grid_block, forgout you .out file
<tritium> Thewarmachine, you may need to do the same thing
<jk24> Grid_block, you have your .tar.bz2 ?
<Thewarmachine> can you take me through it
<Grid_block> yes
<Grid_block> jk24 yes
<tritium> Thewarmachine, I can point you in the general direction
<Thewarmachine> go ahead
<jk24> Grid_block, open a shell, and type "tar xvjf GBTCR_0_86_TAR.BZ2"
<Thewarmachine> tritium did you know that tritium glows in the dark?
<tritium> Thewarmachine, it's usually gaseous
<sJaM> why the v option jk24
<Thewarmachine> i have it in my watch
<Thewarmachine> lol
<joe__> hello
<hybrid_goth> tritium didnt doc oct us that in spidey 2
<jk24> sJaM, to 'view'
<hybrid_goth> hi joe__
<joe__> I'm new to Kubuntu
<Thewarmachine> lol
<tritium> hybrid_goth, I don't know :)
<hybrid_goth> joe__: welcome
<nitin> hey anyone know if breezy is broken right now
<joe__> can anyone help
<sJaM> it stands for verbose
<joe__> i'm looking to install Limewire
<jk24> nitin, see /topic
<ubuntu> hi all
<sJaM> actually
<hybrid_goth> tritium: i think he did and made a major nuclear reaction
<sJaM> but you don't need it
<Thewarmachine> joe
<PLaf> well thanks for your help all, im gona go
<Thewarmachine> see the wiki
<ubuntu> its nice
<hybrid_goth> joe__: new to linux?
<jk24> sJaM, do as you like... I like it
<tritium> hybrid_goth, tritium is often used for that ;)
<mihai_> why is ubuntu on all distrowatch boards ?
<hybrid_goth> tritium: heh
<jk24> sJaM, you should help him
<sJaM> I know
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, yes, but without boot-admin, you are left with webmin or manual editing which is harder still
<sJaM> but I can't help everyone
<joe__> yeah new to Linux
<Thewarmachine> joe ill help
<nitin> if it possible to get the special effects (composite + tansparancies) in hoary?
<tritium> hybrid_goth, seriously
<nitin> is it*
<sJaM> sorry for that jk24
<sJaM> just wondered
<jk24> sJaM, np
<joe__> I'm still trying to find my way around
<hybrid_goth> joe__: well try this apt-get install limewire
<hybrid_goth> tritium: i know
<tritium> Thewarmachine, I haven't forgotten you.  GIve me a moment.
<joe__>  there's so much to learn
<Thewarmachine> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<hybrid_goth> joe__: yes but it is worth it
<Thewarmachine> go there joe_
<hybrid_goth> !limewire
<joe__> how long have u been using Linux
<ubotu> I don't know, hybrid_goth
<IcemanV9> another ?? - which programming language (GUI) can be ported to Windows?? i did not want to install win just to create an app for my parents' win box
<nitin> is it possible to get the special effects (composite + tansparancies) in hoary?
<joe__> yeah so i'm told, i moved from win2k caused it crashed quite a bit and i jus want to learn more about this OS
<Thewarmachine> iceman i think gtk
<KB2000> IcemanV9: mono and C# should be quite portable and fairly easy
<hybrid_goth> joe__: on and off for 3 yrs and since jan/feb i have used it non stop
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine>  that wasnt it i guess
<anto9us> any pointers on setting up a mail server on ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> joe__: it can be fun if you let it
<chrissturm> IcemanV9, wxwindows is nice
<mihai_> jk24, i got the jre 1.5 .bin file what now ?
<joe__> I've downloaded Limweire RPM
<zever> where can i get a full partition table
<joe__> i HAVE NO IDEA WHAT RPM is
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, true
<joe__> or how to get it to do anything
<Thewarmachine> wel alien -d -i the package name here
<IcemanV9> ty KB2000 chrissturm - will look into it :)
<tritium> joe__, please don't yell, thanks
<Thewarmachine> joe do what I told you
<hybrid_goth> joe__: well do this alien -d <limewire rpm> the sudo dpkg <limewire deb>
<joe__> oopps sorry
<tonyo> does anyone use a toshiba laptop?
<hybrid_goth> joe__: RPM is used in red hat linux
<joe__> didn't mean to yell
<nitin> anyone here use a ferrari 4000 laptop
<hybrid_goth> nitin: ferrari?
<jk24> mihai_, (as it's writen on the docs,...) open a shell, and type make-jpkg the_big_file_form_sun_you_have.bin
<Thewarmachine> JOE JUST FOLLOW THE WIKI
<nitin> hybrid_goth: yep, acer ferrari
<joe__> the wiki?
<hybrid_goth> nitin: how fast does it go from 0 to Linux?
<Thewarmachine> i gave it to you for a  reassin
<joe__> ummmm this may sound silly but where is the wiki
<Thewarmachine> i sent you the adress
<Thewarmachine> you want it again
<Thewarmachine> ?\
<nitin> hybrid_goth: well its amd turon 2.0ghz 64bit :P so i bet its pretty fast
<IcemanV9> nitin: i was thinking about purchasing one .. how was it so far?
<joe__> yes please
<Thewarmachine> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<hybrid_goth> nitin: :-P
<joe__> cheers
<nitin> IcemanV9 its crazy fast
<hybrid_goth> Thewarmachine: thats not a wiki
<Thewarmachine> lol
<EGCdgital> I need some help
<Cater90su100> Hello! Someone can tell me how restore Grub after a reinstall of Windows?
<EGCdgital> ='(
<IcemanV9> nitin: Ubuntu64 works good?
<nitin> with x700 gfx card -> i can play CS source @ 1680x1050 with 70fps
<nitin> IcemanV9 that what im about to try
<EGCdgital> my video card dont works
<nitin> IcemanV9 hopefully it does ><
<EGCdgital> only 1024
<Thewarmachine> lets say it is for this purpose
<EGCdgital> how fix that?
<IcemanV9> ah! ok :)
<_frank> !recover
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Thewarmachine> ;)
<hybrid_goth> what is that amd 64 bit dual core processor coming out
<_frank> Cater90su100:
<Cater90su100> thx ubotu
<erb> hi
<Cater90su100> yes _frank
<EGCdgital> I've ati radeon 9200
<nitin> anyone know if its possible to get the nice graphices working in hoary -> translucency and xcompmanager with all those nice mac like special effects ?
<zever> where can i get a full partition table
<Will_> My toes itch. Can linux help?
<Bubbling_Zombie> zever, cfdisk /dev/hd<letter>
<Bubbling_Zombie> sure Will_
<EGCdgital> somebody?
<hybrid_goth> zever: type sudo parted /dev/hda1/ then type print
<IcemanV9> nitin: it was mentioned often in forums on composite & translucency
* Bubbling_Zombie drops a beowulf cluster on Will_ 's toes
<Bubbling_Zombie> done with the itching :')
<nitin> anyone have an X700 radeon working in horay?
* Will_ rolls a d20, gets 15, adds to his dex mod of +5, dodges the cluster
<IcemanV9> nitin: you could try with LiveCD to see how it works
<Bubbling_Zombie> o...k... so i'm not the only geek here -_-
<Will_> Bubbling_Zombie: Geekier than thou, perhaps
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to determin what app has gone Zombie?
<ompaul> how do I get this beauty to work? Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<IcemanV9> ChurcH_of_FoamY: check with top
<Bubbling_Zombie> imagine that Will_ xD
<Thewarmachine> hey....foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i did it just says 1zombie
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: wb
<Thewarmachine> do you mean neurotically yours foamy?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY listens to adult swim mello mix
<Cybo-Mobile> what does ubuntu call the kernel package it is using for the kernel?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes the neurotically yours foamy
<Thewarmachine> yeah!!
<jk24> mihai_, when you get the .deb, dpkg -i it, and anjoy
<jk24> good night
<Thewarmachine> hilarious
<shali> I installed fluxbox, why does it not work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you waite for a bit pillzy will show up
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Cybo-Mobile> kernel-image shows nada for me
<nalioth> shali: what doesnt work about fluxbox?
<stempien> does anyone have a clue why after inputting login and password, pushing enter (all under X's) i get brown screen and no gnome????
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um like this app as gone zombie and i can't tell which it is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb gonna reboot x
<shali> nalioth: I mean as I restart the X, and choose the fluxbox, it shows only the mouse.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe that will work
<nalioth> shali: how long do you wait?
<jasoncohen> are there any plans to add an option to update notifier to automatically download & install security updates?
<shali> nalioth: nalioth: so not so lang, less than 30 seconds. But fluxbox is a light weight window manager, isn't it?
<ompaul> nalioth any ideas on getting this one going? Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
* ompaul pours nalioth a virtual guinness
<hybrid_goth> anyone use a creative zen micro with linux?
<nalioth> shali: the fluxbox that is default has a little bug in reading fonts
<nalioth> shali: takes it a while to load
<nalioth> shali: can you compile?
<shali> nalioth: really? I have a livecd(dsl), it loads the fluxbox in seconds.
<teprrr> hmm, so, how long do you think X will be broken in breezy?
<teprrr> week, two, more?
<shali> nalioth:yes, i can compile.
<tritium> Thewarmachine, sorry, had an important phone call.
<nalioth> shali: the DSL livecd is far different from ubuntu
<nalioth> shali: if you compile fluxbox with "./configure --disable-xmb" it should load immediately
<shali> but they are all based on debian. and ubuntu should be faster than a live cd.
<eli> anyone know how to make the terminal tell you the size of all the information inside a folder? =S
* ChurcH_of_FoamY starts to think that p2p and cedega is a waste of time for games
<Thewarmachine> tritium should I wait for crimsun?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ptlo> eli: du -sh folder
<eli> gracias :)
<ptlo> de nada (if my spanish is correct :)
<IcemanV9> stempien: are you using Breezy? if so, it's broken; i have seen this behavior on my test box
<EGCdgital> =)
<EGCdgital> yep
<tritium> Thewarmachine, if it's not too much trouble.  He'd be more knowledgeable than me.
<eli> ptlo , rest assured it is good ;)
<KB2000> icemanv9: i've seen the breezy behaviour on my real machine :(
<Thewarmachine> well i was sent a package by my friend who got help from crimsun
<ulisse> hi all
<Thewarmachine> this is the name
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is linux hardware dependant like m$ for games
<Thewarmachine> alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386
<Will_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Explain?
<tritium> Thewarmachine, yeah, they built new modules
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a game that runs in xp (of course >.<) but when i try to install that game in linux
<Thewarmachine> how do i install that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just won't run and zombies out on me
<Thewarmachine> dpkg -i roght?
<eli> !keybindings
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, eli
<tritium> Thewarmachine, yes
<Raskall> thinkgeek.com (and ups) impresses me. I ordered 8 shirts and som other small stuff on friday. Got the package today. US to Norway in one business day is impressive.
<KB2000> raskall: wow, that's wicked
<ulisse> I'm trying to connect a win2k3 share via smb: but it keeps to ask me to login, when there is no login on that share...
<IcemanV9> KB2000: yike! hope you have hoary on your real box
<teprrr> so, anyone know how long it's aprox. take? I mean when breezy will be usable again...
<ulisse> someone can help?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY starts thinking ups might be a cheaper way to travel the world
* tritium boxes up ChurcH_of_FoamY for shipping
<Thewarmachine> i installed it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<lsuactiafner> i want a shirt that says 'i'm currently away from my pc right now.'
<KB2000> icemanv9: i do know... but i got it working before... but i was tired of fixing everything all the time... the forums were quite helpful, but it was still annoying...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone here use linux for gaming?
<lsuactiafner> and 'dont as me to fix your pc'
<joe__> what is fakeroot
<joe__> or how should i log in as fake root?
<lsuactiafner> i use it to game..
<tritium> Thewarmachine, okay, hopefully the newer module will be autoloaded at boot now.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what games do you play
<lsuactiafner> ut2004 doom and q3a only tho
<shali> joe: fakeroot is a program to make to act like a root
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<IcemanV9> KB2000: well, of course, you do know there is risk using breezy! :p
<Raskall> lsuactiafner: thinkgeek.com has a shirt that says "No, I will not fix your computer!"
<lsuactiafner> ut2004 on amd64 is damn fast
<IcemanV9> *risk for using
<lsuactiafner> yeh, need that one Raskall
<lsuactiafner> currenly have a pc here i need to fix up
<lsuactiafner> hate it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can play steam and such but not ragnarok (private server) and it sucks
<lsuactiafner> i'm not a techie
<hybrid_goth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: a guy mail himself from NYC to Houston and when the law found out the fine was greater then the plane ticket
<lsuactiafner> and i dont know how windows works..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<KB2000> icemanv9: i knew, but i was too tempted by the freshness of the packages... I did have a working machine and i fixed the problems that occured, but it was still annoying to fix it twice a week... hehe
<ulisse> someone can help me with samba?
<shali> ulisse: what is your problem?
<ulisse> shali, i can't connect to a w2k3 share, i'm asked to login but there is no login for that share...
* qt2 raises an eyebrow.
<teprrr> hmm, no one is hearing me because I use kde? :/
<shali> ulisse: u mean u want to share the files of a windows server from a linux box?
<lsuactiafner> teprrr : kubuntu
<teprrr> lsuactiafner, they don't know much about ubuntu internals (like x) I think
<ulisse> shali, I want to access that files
<hybrid_goth> teprrr: try #kubuntu ...
<IcemanV9> teprrr: mm .. my hearing aid must be broken :p
<teprrr> hybrid_goth, I'm already there, but as I answere lsuactiafner, I don't think they know about X stuff :P
<shali> ulisse: do you use a gui or command line to mount?
<hybrid_goth> teprrr: :-P well it is KDE :P
<teprrr> and besides of that, I've already asked there
<teprrr> hybrid_goth, nah, it's X which is broken :P
<ulisse> shali, the best result I got was via nautilus (smb://192.1....)
<hybrid_goth> breezy?
<teprrr> hybrid_goth, yeah
<teprrr> hybrid_goth, just thinking when it could be usable again
<ulisse> shali, it pops up a windows and asks for user and password
<hybrid_goth> teprrr: Have you tried it lately
<ulisse> but other PC in the network, with windows on board, access the share w/o password
<priest> does ubuntu have a .deb for flashplayer to firefox?
<teprrr> hybrid_goth, yes, I just upgraded to it.. xbase-clients isn't installable
<KB2000> priest: i think there's a wiki article on ubuntu.com that shows an easy way to install flash for firefox
<hybrid_goth> teprrr: so you are in CLI?
<KB2000> priest: or maybe it was on ubuntuguide.org
<teprrr> hybrid_goth, yup
<tritium> priest, in multiverse, yes.
<hybrid_goth> teprrr: i love it
<eli> priest type !codecs
<tritium> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<teprrr> hybrid_goth, cool
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<eli> and go to that page listed
<priest> tritium: what's the packagename?
<doodz> hello priest
<tritium> priest, see ubotu's response above :)
<joe__> how do i install JAVA?
<joe__> does anyone know about Kynaptic
<priest> doodz: hey honey :D
<eli> joe__ type !codecs
<[2] BoxingFiend> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<qt2> where do i stick xmodmap stuff? i tried /etc/X11/xmodmap, but it was a no-go...
<doodz> priest: what's up dude?
<KB2000> joe__: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<tritium> joe, type "!java" here and read ubotu's reply
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu hi
<ubotu> hello
<doodz> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<Burgundavia> KB2000, please don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<KB2000> Burgundavia: why not?
<hybrid_goth> ubotu has some anoying responces
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, hybrid_goth
<Burgundavia> KB2000, some of it is not accurate, and it offers no explanations
<KB2000> Burgundavia: sorry, but it looks pretty good and has helped me in some cases
<IIIEars> Hi ChurcH_of_FoamY, Burgundavia
<mgan> Hallo
<Burgundavia> KB2000, the wiki is better resource
<hybrid_goth> !windows
<ubotu> windows is probably Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<KB2000> Burgundavia: ok, i'll go by the wiki from now on... :)
<tritium> KB2000, for example, the preferred method of obtaining java involved using java-package
<hybrid_goth> !alternative
<ubotu> [alternative]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<IIIEars> ubotu what is a computer? ( is this what you meant by annoying)
<ubotu> IIIEars: what are you talking about?
<Thewarmachine> tritium i installed that package
<IIIEars> ubotu what is a computer? ( is this what you meant by annoying)
<tritium> Thewarmachine, did you reboot?
<Thewarmachine> nah
<Thewarmachine> ill do thaat in a few
<IIIEars> gotta love "Are you smoking Crack?"
<Gatton> Burgundavia, do you live in here? ;)  That's my way of saying...thanks for all the help you give us newbies :)
<hybrid_goth> !ubotu
<ubotu> I heard ubotu is uh...  Thaaats me!
<Burgundavia> Gatton, not really
<IIIEars> Burgundavia - "" Thank You. :)
<snackalot> how to remove a user
<nalioth> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: heh
<hybrid_goth> !bad bot
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, hybrid_goth
<nalioth> snackalot: system > admin > users and groups
<snackalot> what is a bot and what dos it do
<snackalot> cant get it to open can i do it from command promt
<Andril> hello all
<glick> excuse me, i installed sun-j2re1.5 via apt and java still doesnt work in firefox :(
<glick> how do i get web java working?
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: how do ya remove a user from terminal?
<tritium> glick, one that you built with java-package?
<Andril> I am experiencing a sluggish effect within Ubuntu - when I try to connect to the Internet - anyone else have this issue?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: quick way? rm -f *
<IIIEars> dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=/home/my_directory/a_new.iso   Gives the error "... is a folder." - Would someone pl-e-a-s-e give a poor newbie a clue?
<glick> tritium, huh? i didnt build it
<hybrid_goth> or maybe deluser
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: please be serious, snackalot wants to know
<tritium> glick, that's the preferred method.  see the wiki page.
<hybrid_goth> deluser
<IIIEars> Hint? Pointer? - lol
<Gatton> i usually use userdel -r  but i think deluser will do the same thing as hybrid_goth said
<snackalot> thank but im not a geek
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: check out topal
* tritium scolds hybrid_goth for even mentioning "rm -f *"
<IIIEars> celery stalks what? peanut butter?
<eli> question for the knowledgable -> if i were to do a global keybinding how do i type in the scroll button?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, most of the breezy goals are still listed as WIP. when will we have a better idea what's going to get implemented in breezy and what isn't
<eli> example: <Control><???>
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, unified installer will come
<snackalot> i added user now cant get root or user groups or pkg manager please HELP!!!
* hybrid_goth hangs his head in shame
<tritium> hybrid_goth, buck up little buddy :)
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i'm wondering about this - http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals and better print support - auto setup of hpoj and automatic calling of gnome-cups-add as shown in http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/PrintingRoadmap
<hybrid_goth> tritium: i set up an alias just for fun in .bashrc that is oh_shit_here_is_the_cops and it is sudo rm -r *
<IIIEars> snackalot - don't panic - someone here has the answer.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, printing is almost certainly not going to be done, due to lack of people to do it
<tritium> hybrid_goth, dude, what is it you need to hide?
<hybrid_goth> tritium: from the mpaa or riaa?
<hybrid_goth> :P
<snackalot> THANK YOU 3 EARS
<nalioth> tritium: he has nothing to hide, cuz he'll still be on "cops" when they get to him
<tritium> heh
<IIIEars> Don't make me give snackalot an answer. give him a little help. - if you don't i the newb will. (uh-oh)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/008850.html
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i am ratting on you first
<supernix>  Anyone know of a GUI FTP client that runs on KDE that I can use?
<nalioth> IIIEars: wheres the newb?
<supernix> I tried kbear it keeps crashing though
<Burgundavia> supernix, #kubuntu might have a better answer
<tritium> and if they come asking, hybrid_goth who?  don't know the dude...
<ompaul> snackalot, are you that user now?
<pax> supernix: kbear
<IIIEars> <<<- (raises hand for snackalot)
<hybrid_goth> tritium: heh
<_frank> supernix: You can use gftp
<snackalot> RIGHT HEARS THE NUBI
<hybrid_goth> supernix: try gftp if it runs in KDE
<supernix> Burgundavia: tried them no luck though
<snackalot> not the one i added
<supernix> what is gftp _frank
<supernix> ?
<Burgundavia> supernix, does konqueror not do ftp?
<pax> supernix: konqi works just fine too.
<_frank> supernix: I run gftp on kde and it works fine
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, too bad
<supernix> #kubuntu told me that kbear was real unstable ?
<hybrid_goth> !ftp
<ubotu> Wish i knew, hybrid_goth
<eli> why just use ftp? its a simple system
<ompaul> snackalot, please do not use caps lock, it is considered really bad manners, and shouting
<supernix> thanks _frank I shall try that
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, the ubuntu team is really really small. 20 developers to debians 1000
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, what's the unified installer?
<ompaul> snackalot, I asked you are you that user now?
<supernix> what is konqi Pax ?
<pax> supernix: konqueror
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, last pieces are landing now, should be ready for colony-3
<snackalot> sorry bout that guss thers a few things i need to learn
<supernix> OIC LOL I should have figured that one out
<snackalot>  no i am not
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, why doesn't ubuntu have more developers?
<supernix> didn't know that Konqueror would do ftp though sounds great
<loply> hi folks
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it has only been around for a year?
<tritium> jasoncohen, Debian is a much older project
<Burgundavia> and debian is the 2nd oldest still active distro
<jasoncohen> true, but ubuntu has gained a lot of popularity very quickly
<hybrid_goth> grrr
<loply> a few weeks ago both of my Hoary Hedgehog desktops stopped booting, telling me "pivot_root: no such file or directory \n /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file"... is this a known issue?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, what's the oldest- slackware?
<_frank> Burgundavia: what is the oldest distro? slack?
<hybrid_goth> jasoncohen: i second that
<loply> this is with all ubuntu kernels including recovery mode
<hybrid_goth> _frank: yup
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, _frank yes
<pax> the oldest is minix :p
<stinky> I have a wireless chipset on my laptop, ipw2200.  And it worked yesterday , but this afternoon, it still "works" but it doesn't see any wireless networks anymore.  Does Anybody have any idea what the problem could be
<ptlo> jasoncohen, ubuntu doesn't start from scratch. it's based on a very high quality distro (debian), and adds new features which made it so popular (and also a cool "marketing" strategy :)
<jasoncohen> ptlo, i know
<ptlo> pax :))))
<hybrid_goth> pax: minix isnt linux
<jasoncohen> ptlo, i used debian before shifting my desktop to ubuntu
<IIIEars> doh! - 13 weeks and i am not a newb? - certainly not a guru - lol
<hybrid_goth> linux isnt minix
<nalioth> pax: minix isnt linux
<jasoncohen> my server still runs sarge
<nalioth> IIIEars: we are all newbs at something
<tritium> loply, nobody else is experiencing that problem.  What changed in your system?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yea i am prolly a windows newbie now i forgot all i knew and i aint great at OSX
<ompaul> pax, if you want that kind of age start looking at the BSDs but as they said that ain't Linux
<IIIEars> nalioth - you have been very helpful. If i haven't said it before. - THANK YOU! :)
<pax> Linux systems relied on Minix components.
<stinky> I'm gonna write a column about my ubuntu installation :), been very "weird"
<nalioth> IIIEars: not bad for a cabbie, eh?
<IIIEars> hybrid_goth - too true - rofl
<ompaul> pax it was initally build on a minix disk but that was all, when it ran it ran by itself
<hybrid_goth> pax: linux is reverse engineered minix
<IIIEars> nalioth - i should get more sleep - lol
<supernix> I am curious why are people choosing Gnome over KDE ?
<pax> Linux did start as a Minix hack. Period.
<nalioth> supernix: why do folks choose ford over chevy or dodge?
<hybrid_goth> but linux isnt never was minix
<supernix> LOL so just a matter of person prefs
<hybrid_goth> just like linux isnt unix
<pax> You can hack my statement all you want, it wont change the fact.
<epiloc> Everytime I reboot, I have to fetch an ip address fromt my router with "dhclient wlan0"  ...  I want to write a script to automatically do this on startup.  Where would I start?  Keep in mind I am a linux newb :)
<jasoncohen> supernix, well, the KDE in kubuntu is pretty crappy. it's not customized like the KDE in fedora or mandrake etc
<IIIEars> Trying to mount an Alcohol 120% *.mdf file or convert it to an iso for linux install. - no luck. dd, ddrescue all give me the destination is a folder error. - tips?
<jasoncohen> although mandrake's artwork has gotten uglier and uglier it seems
<ompaul> pax, ehhh ask Andrew S. Tanenbaum about that (the author of Minix) he will tell you to several decimal places exactly how wrong you are
<tritium> epiloc, System->Administration->Networking
<anto9us> epiloc: System | Networking and set the device as configured with dhcp and it should do it automagically from then on
<IIIEars> Same trouble with dd if=/ of=/ some.iso file
<hybrid_goth> ompaul: heh thanx
<jasoncohen> epiloc, you should just use DHCP. it should be the default
<nalioth> IIIEars: stop using stuff meant for windows
<stinky> Anybody knows any issus about wlan cards just stopping to see networks just like that
<jasoncohen> epiloc, system > administration > networking. choose configuration DHCP for your ethernet card (probably eth0)
<pax> ompaul: ask linus tovarlds with no lawyer next to you, he'll tell you.
<IIIEars> nalioth - Believe me another 2-3 hour long windows reinstall is a pain. - linux is fast flexible and powerful.
<epiloc> im running wireless, so ill try wlan0
<rg58sma> hii
<stinky> epiloc, my wireless is eth0 :p
<rg58sma> someone use clackconnect???''
<epiloc> stinky, iwconfig should tell me right?
<pax> As Linux was being written, it was written on a Minix-using computer,
<pax> like you might use scaffolds to help you construct a building. As the
<pax> building is built, you get rid of the scaffolding, bit by bit, and at
<pax> the end, you don't need any scaffolding at all, because the building
<pax> stands on its own.
<ompaul> pax, go and study with Ken Brown, President of the Alexis de Tocqueville Institution
<devscott> I was wondering if someone could help me with xargs. I tried googling but I had no luck.
<stinky> epiloc, so should the networking tool
<ompaul> pax, cos he is about the only one on planet earth who might agree with you
<tuxxman> hello
<IIIEars> << Isn't linux a copy of Sun's 5,000 OS originally?
<tuxxman> i am installing vmware
<devscott> I have this command  find -name :2eDS_Store | xargs --null rm
<Thewarmachine> TRITIUM I DID IT!!!
<tuxxman> it is asking:
<devscott> but it says the file name is to long
<tuxxman> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tuxxman> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<tuxxman> where are they
<tritium> Thewarmachine, way to go, dude :)
<hybrid_goth> pax: i agree with the building analogy
<tuxxman> tritium: do u know
<ompaul> IIIEars, no it is a posix based system which is what that sun implementation was supposed to be :)
<tuxxman> cmon
<IIIEars> Sun wanted 5 thousand dollars for a university/corporate license that linus and many others couldn't afford?
<_frank> tuxxman: install the package linux-source first
<tuxxman> someone help me please
<tuxxman> ok
<tuxxman> how do i do that
<tuxxman> apt-get?
<tuxxman> it dont work, it says no installation candidate
<tritium> tuxxman, what?
<tuxxman> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tuxxman> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<tuxxman> tritium: do u know where they are?
<tritium> tuxxman, you nead to "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r):
<tuxxman> ok
<tuxxman> thx man
<tritium> sure
<IIIEars> What is the easiest way to create and mount an iso image or a protected disk?
<tritium> tuxxman, no colon.  That was supposed to be a closing "
<tuxxman> yeah i figured
<tuxxman> so after that installs, what do i do
<Thewarmachine> IIIEars there is mkisofs
<tuxxman> nevermind i got it
<tritium> tuxxman, then you'll have the headers installed, and you can go about doing what you were trying before
<tuxxman> tritium: thx man
<tritium> of course :)
<IIIEars> Thewarmachine - Thank You. - guess i'll give that a shot.
<devscott>  I have this command  find -name :2eDS_Store | xargs --null rm       but it won't run because it says the file name is to long. Any ideas?
<Thewarmachine> lllEars google iso and linux
<IIIEars> Anyone want an mpeg of me smashing a Windows box when i can install Farcry?
<Thewarmachine> have a good day folks ill be on later
<IIIEars> on linux
<din> devscott, try \:2eDs_Store
<Thewarmachine> whatever
<rg58sma> hii
<IIIEars> heh
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: what are you smashing it with
<devscott> din: same thing
<stinky> shouldn't smash windows :)
<stinky> you'll need it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whos smashing what?
<IIIEars> I am open to suggestion.
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: if it is a windows box i want to see great suffering
<epiloc> jasoncohen, stinky, tritium, anto9us, thanks for the info... found an easy soultion
<IIIEars> Disassemble and microwave each part seperately?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: maybe internal fire?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the best way to make windows sweat is to pull out the power cable from the hd while it's running
<tritium> epiloc, what did you do?
<nalioth> IIIEars: not spectacular enough, and will destroy your microwave
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: the microwave sounds nice
<stinky> windows is less exhausting to get too work
<IIIEars> microwaves are only 60 bucks at wal mart
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no no put it on the train tracks just as a train goes by
<Pro_Newbie> mrgreen@host13:~$ sudo cp download/cedega+p2p/install/etc/X11/applnk/ /etc/X11/
<Pro_Newbie> cp: omitting directory `download/cedega+p2p/install/etc/X11/applnk/'
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: maybe launching bottle rockets at it
<anto9us> stinky: that's not only debatable but very dependant on what you want from it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that way you can tell people that windows kills
<tritium> stinky, good luck getting windows to keep working ;)
<Pro_Newbie> Why doesnt copys the dir i want???
<IIIEars> I don't have any bottle rockets :/
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: blackcats?
<devscott> din: output is here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/666
<spanglesontoast> hello there
<vladuz976> anybody know why apt-get install sshd doesn't return anything
<Raptoid> slmlr.
<nalioth> vladuz976: you need to install "openssh-server"
<Chris24TN> hi, all. for various reasons, i want to set up an ftp server on my home machine (not ssh), but the wiki doesn't give me much info on this. can anyone help here?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: pour diesel on it and we can all party! broadcast it over a website and we all will have a salute
<spanglesontoast> does anyone ubuntu failing to install on a k6 something about bootstrap
<sleeper_> hi
<sleeper_> what i must install to vieu wmv files?
<vladuz976> nalioth: is that what it's called?
<epiloc> tritium, just had to find the dhcp utility and enable in for wlan0 upon startup
<alexwillmer> vladuz976: because the correct package is openssh-server
<nalioth> vladuz976: yes it is
<Chris24TN> wmv = windows media video = you need windows media player
<spanglesontoast> does anyone ubuntu failing to install on a k6 something about bootstrap
<hybrid_goth> Chris24TN: nope mplayer plays them i believe
<epiloc> tritium, i am just unfamiliar with the gui
<nalioths_dog> sleeper_: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Chris24TN> sleeper_, i'm afraid you're stuck with windows, unless you want to go spelunking in wine territory
<Chris24TN> hybrid_goth, i was unaware of that
<sleeper_> i know that we can see wmv files with xine
<Chris24TN> hybrid_goth, does it just need some ddls or something?
<sleeper_> but i need install something
<Chris24TN> dlls
<hybrid_goth> Chris24TN: mplayer will play about anything with the codecs
<tritium> epiloc, really, you should have it setup in /etc/network/interfaces to "auto" and "dhcp"
<IIIEars> Sounds good. - maybe a nice BBQ roast a few hotdags? (probably not a good idea to eat them smoked in PCBs)
<sleeper_> qhat pakage i must install to see it?
<nalioth> wmv3 codecs (which are used in WMP 9 and 10) may not play in linux at all. ymmv
<spanglesontoast> does anyone ubuntu failing to install on a k6 something about bootstrap?
<tritium> epiloc, "man interfaces" for details
<vladuz976> nalioth: still doesn't return anyting
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i believe i saw win32 codecs in mplayer's essential codecs
<nalioth> vladuz976: it should, that's the pkg name
<nalioth> vladuz976: try using synaptic
<Chris24TN> hmmm...so does anyone here have any advice on setting up a simple ftp server on my ubuntu box? i just want to share files with one friend of mine over the internet. he's not a power user, so i'm not going to force him to learn ssh and linux commands
<alexwillmer> sleeper_: look at the link Nathlioths_dog posted, it should explain where to get the dlls
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: yes, but support is spotty for the latest from uncle bill
<stinky> tritium, I agree that windows needs lotsa formats, but quite there is more support for win :p
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: oh yea like OOo having .doc
<nalioth> Chris24TN: i recommend an ssh server
<vladuz976> nalioth: oh it's installed
<vladuz976> that's why
<nalioth> vladuz976: that would do it
<Chris24TN> nalioth, well true, it's more secure, but is there a gui client that he can use? he runs windows xp
<vladuz976> nalioth: how do you start it
<tritium> stinky, well, we're here trying to support ubuntu, doing what we can
<nalioth> Chris24TN: putty, filezilla, and others use ssh
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: do you have somewhere where you could broadcast over the internet a live cam of the computer fire?
<nalioth> vladuz976: it is running now
<Chris24TN> i'll have to check out filezilla, i know that putty is going to be beyond him
<LasseL> Chris24TN, if he can use ftp he can also use sftp -- check winscp
<Chris24TN> he needs something "drag-n-drop" simple
<vladuz976> nalioth: don
<vladuz976> nalioth: don't know
<nalioth> Chris24TN: filezilla emulates windows explorers interface
<Chris24TN> very cool
<alexwillmer> Chris24TN: try this  http://ubuntuguide.org/#ftpserver
<nalioth> vladuz976: try from a term "ssh 127.0.0.1"
<nalioth> alexwillmer: try not to recommend ubuntuguide
<vladuz976> nalioth: what is 127.0.0.1
<alexwillmer> oh, why?
<Omni|Work> Hi there |D|.
<hybrid_goth> vladuz976: loopback to your ip
<nalioth> vladuz976: that is the IP address of your machine (local)
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<epiloc> tritium, the man pages should keep me occupied for a while, thx
<nalioth> alexwillmer: there are lots of pitfalls in the guide for new linux users
<Belutz> nalioth: do you know image viewer app like ACDSee in Windows?
<alexwillmer> nalioth: righto, understood
<tritium> epiloc, cool :)
<vladuz976> nalioth: ok done
<KB2000> belutz: gthumb should be good
<Chris24TN> alexwillmer, thanks so much, i think that's what i need
<nalioth> Belutz: if you have java, there is jcdsee, and there is gthumb, kview, (a whole buttload of em)
<Chris24TN> it's not like this thing has to be secure, anyway. it's a toy box and file server, really
<IIIEars> is irfanview open source?
<Belutz> KB2000: oh yes... never try that before :D
<nalioth> Chris24TN: practice makes perfect
<vladuz976> nalioth: where do i go from here
<axis> how do i enable esd support with mplayer
<KB2000> IIIEars: i think it is... but not quite sure
<Belutz> nalioth: ok, thx, fortunately i just installed java :D
<nalioth> IIIEars: yes it is, i believe
<_frank> axis: I think yo just go in mplayer preferences
<nalioth> vladuz976: you find your local IP (external) and go to kinkos or a friends house and "ssh vladuz976@vlads.ip.address"
<KB2000> anybody got skype working with esd?
<axis> _frank,  it doesn't detect esd.. i need the ./configure param for ESB
<axis> er, ESD
<oliwer> hi all
<Chris24TN> nalioth, very true, and of course every day spent with the penguin is another day of mind-beating learning
<KB2000> i still need to do "killall esd" before i use skype
<axis> ./configure --enable-gui --enable-esound
<axis>  ?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: is he tryin to forward a port
<Servo888> Anybody know how to make a software link on a device node perminant? Seems after a reboot it disappears
<nalioth> Chris24TN: yes, but learning here, the knowledge isnt useless with the next release
<alexwillmer> a strange question, when switch between folders evolution jumps to some random point and must be scrolled to new messages, why doesn't it keep the scroll position where it was left?
<hybrid_goth> axis: ./configure --help
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: vladuz976 is wanting to use his sshd from outside his house, i think
<vladuz976> nalioth: i find my ip with ifconfig?
<axis> serious.. like i've found 4 ways to do it already .. and then i found one sweet way .. now i've lost it
<Morti> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade from Warty to Hoary and now X won't start. Says it can't load the nvidia module but the nvidia module seems to be there, I tried a modprobe nvidia and everything.
<nalioth> vladuz976: ifconfig will show you, yes
<oliwer> is somebody running xfce here ?
<tritium> Morti, "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<hybrid_goth> oliwer: i am
<vladuz976> nalioth: i tried from my laptop but i can't access it
<tritium> Morti, warty->hoary switches from xfree86->xorg
<Morti> Don't have nvidia-glx-config, it'd seem.
<Morti> tritium: I know.
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > do you know how to enable icons on desktop ?
<snackalot> i know its better to figure things out by yourself but iwish to god that someone would have told me 6 monts ago that the man pages were were thy are
<hybrid_goth> vladuz976: do you have a firewall up
<vladuz976> hybrid_goth: i think i don't
<topyli> oliwer: you want trash, home, computer? those icons?
<hybrid_goth> oliwer: start up nautilus
<tritium> Morti, if you don't have that command "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<vladuz976> hybrid_goth: i just connected to the router and it says no firewall
<oliwer> hybrid_goth : yes ! and maybe other (shortcuts)
<Morti> tritium: Thanks.
<boow> doesn't ubuntu already have nvidia-glx
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > i don't have nautilus (i have kubuntu :(
<hybrid_goth> vladuz976: ok j/w for it maybe blockin a port but nvm
<Morti> I don't see why nvidia-glx would be completely left out...
<KB2000> is gaim 1.4.0 available for hoary?
<hybrid_goth> oliwer: you have UbuntuX if you have XFCE
<boow> hoary already has nvidia glx
<axis> hybrid_goth: there's a command to disable ESD support, but not to enable it ... ???
<tritium> boow, yes, linux-restricted-modules should depend on it, and bring it in
<axis> hybrid_goth, : and when it compiles, it says .. "installing esd support ..... NO"
<Morti> tritium: Weird. Well, it works now. Thanks. :)
<Velcan> is there a channel for the evolution mail client? #evolution is for something far more ludicrous. :P
<tritium> Morti, cool :)
<hybrid_goth> KB2000: try backports
<hybrid_goth> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org. Backports are not advised for regular use, mainly because you might not be able to upgrade Ubuntu.
<tritium> Velcan, yes, on irc.gnome.org I believe
<devscott> I having problem with "  find -name :2eDS_Store | xargs --null rm "    but it won't run because it says the file name is to long. output is here http://pastebin.com/315838. It looks to me like find is giving it all to xargs as one big line. How do I fix this?
<axis> where's the link for enabling ESD support with mplayer
<axis> come on i know some of you use MPlayer
<Echelon-H> Hey!
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > hum... i've a kubuntu and i installed xfce later. What do you mean by "ubuntuX" ?
<mumbles> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<snackalot> no totem works just fine
<hybrid_goth> someone needs to change ubotu backports are safe now
<ptlo> axis: the command line switch is -ao esd  (use esd audio output plugin)
<Morti> Slightly confused as to why I seem to have a Debian menu now.
<Echelon-H> can Alias Maya work on ubuntu?
<Morti> Ubuntu showing its roots a little. ;)
<ptlo> axis: there is probably something equivalent to put in your ~/.mplayerrc
<anto9us> hybrid_goth: will they remain so?
<KB2000> hybrid_goth: no lucjk
<axis> ptlo: i  got that .. but apparent'y i don't have the  plugin
<KB2000> luck*
<hybrid_goth> oliwer: it is a joke ubuntux is ubuntu with xfce like kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<MartinDuke> Hello
<Echelon-H> annyone got a clue if MAYA works on ubuntu?
<tritium> Morti, you must have installed something that depends on the debian menu system package
<topyli> Morti: you have installed menu and menu-xdg or whatsitcalled
<snackalot> ptlo if you install gstreamer totem will work
<hybrid_goth> axis: are you compile from source
<Morti> I guessed that, but a bit weird for Ubuntu to require that.
<axis> hybrid_goth, : yes
<topyli> Morti: universe packages are very much debian
<hybrid_goth> KB2000: if it isnt in backports it isnt availiable unless you get a deb
<hybrid_goth> anto9us: yes
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > I would be happy if ubuntuX could exist ;)  I'm gonna launch the project lol
<KB2000> hybrid_goth: damn... well, they do have an autopackage
<axis> codecs, video, full screen.. a okay. esound not enabling..
<KB2000> hybrid_goth: but i autopackages aren't well integrated in the apt system yet...
<tritium> oliwer, and what would differentiate it?
<hybrid_goth> axis: well do this ./configure --help and it will let you know what all you can do i.e. -enable-graphics
<ptlo> snackalot: i use totem myself (and imho the gstreamer framework is great!:), i was just trying to help axis with mplayer install
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: using debian debs is not advised
<hybrid_goth> oliwer: good luck we tried long time ago but hey we didnt try too hard
<axis> hybrid_goth, : if you don't know, don't say anything
<axis> hybrid_goth, : i've read the --help a bunch of times
<MartinDuke> HELLO!
<oliwer> tritium > it would be an ubuntu without gnome && kde
<snackalot> sorry
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: yes but if he wants to have 1.4 he *can*
* MartinDuke waves to try and get some attention
<boow> i never could get gstreamer to play dvds so i use totumxine
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: it isnt in backports he tells me
<Echelon-H> What's the name of the windows emulator? Something like WAIM?
<axis> hybrid_goth, : it says ALOT about disabling ESD, but not ENABLING .. MPlayer tries to install ESD by default, but it's not finding it
<bpuccio> ummm, hello MartinDuke
<MartinDuke> thank you!
<flipy> well
<hybrid_goth> axis: i was just saying it should tell you all your options
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: using debian debs can break your ubuntu, better to compile from source
<topyli> Echelon-H: wine
<tritium> oliwer, go for it
<axis> does nobody here use mplayer?
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > what was the main problem ?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: they say compiling will do the same
<flipy> does anyone know if there is any way to unistall a package without all the ncurses questions? (or to tell apt-get to forget the broken packages... o to reinstall them without unistall it first)
<topyli> axis: we love totem too much :)
<axis> pole smokers lol
<Quest-Master> Eww Totem
<Quest-Master> VLC forver :D
<Echelon-H> topyli, thanks
<hybrid_goth> oliwer: not enough ppl we knew using xfce so we didnt really get up an going enough to try for the official stand
<Echelon-H> Quest-Master, AYE :D
<oliwer> tritium > ok :) maybe in ten years when i'll know how to build nice debian packages
<Quest-Master> <3
* topyli is thinking about building mplayer
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: just don't advise debian debs, w/o a warning of system breakage
<tritium> oliwer, :)
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: ok
<gentoothreefour> is it possible to get a console background while your in the console working it?
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > i was wondering : can we use something else than KDM or GDM ?
<Echelon-H> Do you think that Ventrilo might work with WINE?
<gentoothreefour> is it possible to get a console background while your in the console working it?
<topyli> Echelon-H: look in the apps database in winehq.org
<axis> Serious  .. I found like 3 tutorials yesterday on how to get sound working.. now i can't find anything today, WTF
<hybrid_goth> oliwer: look in kynaptic for alternatives
<axis> ESOUND Mplayer damnit
<oliwer> ok
<gentoothreefour> is it possible to get a console background while your in the console working it?
<tritium> axis, relax
<nalioths_dog> gentoothreefour: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<axis> link me
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: is your dog a bot
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: no, he's a lazy fat furball
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: heh
<tritium> gentoothreefour, you can use transparent backgrounds with gnome terminal
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: that reminds me did you see that interview on /. with the head of mozilla
<Velcan> Looking for a good mail app that has capability to be removed to the notification area.
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: no i've missed it (or has it been more than 2 days?)
<Echelon-H> is it worth installing Wine? anyone ever used it?
<Belutz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<_frank> Echelon-H: I use it to run DVD Shrink
<devscott> scott@Carbon:/mnt/stor/Music$ find -print -name :2eDS_Store |xargs -0 rm
<devscott> xargs: argument line too long
<Belutz> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<devscott> any ideas?
<Belutz> !vlc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<hybrid_goth> hey everyone i g2g bbl tonight
<axis> ok like..  mplayer installs fine.. SOUND DOESN"T WORK
<Belutz> hmmm
<loply> hi folks
<LoneElf> Which repository is  sun-j2re1.5 in?
<loply> when i try and log in (Hoary) gnome reports that "GDM could not write to your authorization file." any idea what the first thing i shoudl check is? Perms on my home dir are normal, and nothing within it is wrongly permed
<Madpilot> backports, I think
<Madpilot> yes, the jre is in backports...
<LoneElf> thx
<nalioth> loply: go into your rescue terminal and delete your .ICEauthority
<nalioth> loply: sometimes nautilus changes it to RO instead of RW for some crazy reason
<tritium> LoneElf, or build your own .deb from Sun's .bin installer with java-package.  This is the preferred method.
<Madpilot> loply: or chown it to your user. I've had to do that sometimes
<Velcan> Can anyone suggest a good mail client with the appility to be removed to the notification area?
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > after searching, i think that XDM coupled with xbanner would be the best choice for an ubuntuX. Did you ever tried xdm ?
<nalioths_dog> LoneElf: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<loply> wtf, the kernel just spammed me with an NLS error and now my capslock key isnt working
<loply> so I cant delete ICEauthority lol
<loply> i think a reboot is in order, one second
<nalioth> Velcan: i dont know of any mail apps with panel notification
<loply> ah, I got it using tab completion
<Madpilot> loply: um, SHIFT should still work?
<Velcan> :(
<flipy> does anyone know if there is any way to unistall a package without all the ncurses questions? (or to tell apt-get to forget the broken packages... o to reinstall them without unistall it first)
<loply> no, strangely capital I works but no other letters :S
<nalioth> loply: that is <DOT>ICEauthority
<loply> yeah i know the file
<Echelon-H> Hmm.
<Echelon-H> I wonder if I should install WINE for ventrilo.
<Velcan> there's gotta be one. seems odd that one is not more common
<Echelon-H> Can wine screw up anything?
<snackalot> can some body tell me how to tell if i broke my ubuntu with to manny debs
<nalioth> Velcan: write a panel dockling for one
<loply> ive removed it, im just rebooting with the root mounted ext3 instead of 2, maybe that was causing the keyboard error (?)
<LoneElf> snackalot, That is a terrible question.
<loply> btw out of interest folks, my two ubuntu boxes stopped booting (kernel panic) and to fix it I had to remove the (default option) "splash" from the kernel options
<snackalot> but its the truth cant get root
<Velcan> i mean if im working i dont want my mail app taking up a spot on my window list but i do need to know when i get mail
<loply> dunno why but splash stopped them both booting, so there yah have it
<oliwer> hybrid_goth > after searching, i think that XDM coupled with xbanner would be the best choice for an ubuntuX. Did you ever tried xdm ?
<TheRoss> who knows how to install FTD4Linux on Ubuntu??
<tritium> Velcan, ask teferi about what he's working on
<Velcan> nalioth:  can you explain that or refer me to some doc.
#ubuntu 2005-07-24
<Velcan> about the dockling
<nalioth> Velcan: i'm not a programmer, but all the mail apps are open-sourced and have 'hooks' for you to 'call' functions
<tritium> snackalot, are you sure you enabled the root account?
<TheRoss> when i want to install ftd4linux i get an error over mozilla-headers and gtk+2.0? what to do?
<snackalot> duz anyone know if kill disk will run with linux
<nalioth> Velcan: so theoretically one would create a dockling, or panel applet which called the running email client and kept count of unread mails or whatever you wanted to make it do
<oliwer> TheRoss: install theme
<snackalot> yes cant get pack maneger or root term
<Velcan> oh i thought would were saying panel docklings where some basic script or something of that nature
<nalioth> Velcan: there is "mail-notification" but it istn part of any mail app
<Velcan> yeah i have messed with that a bit
<snackalot> it starts to open then vanishes
<Velcan> i cant seem to get ssl to work with it though
<Velcan> or i wold be content with it
<nalioth> Velcan: i believe there is a "google mail" section in mail-notification
<Velcan> yep
<TheRoss> theme? with apt-get?
<Velcan> fails to connect everytime :(
<nalioth> Velcan: ah
<Belutz> nalioth: how do i use the sound devices for 2 apps? let say i want to open xmms and amarok at the same time?
<Velcan> i have to enable ssl somehow but the man mentions nothing about ssl accept that it supports ssl ...
<nalioth> Belutz: i don't know anything bout sound (except the link to the fixsoundhoary wikipage)
<KB2000> does mail-notification work for gmail now?
<Belutz> !fixsound
<ubotu> well, fixsound is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Velcan> it's not for me :(
<KB2000> it had some probs last i used
<KB2000> it
<Belutz> nalioth: thx :)
<MIK3MAN> hey everyone
<nalioth> how did that URL get into the bot?
<MIK3MAN> need help with setting up my wifi
<MIK3MAN> any experts?
<oliwer> MIK3MAN >  maybe me =)
<snackalot> mik3man you have to be rich
<Velcan> lol
<MIK3MAN> heh
<bob2> MIK3MAN: just ask your question...
<MIK3MAN> hey bob
<TheRoss> how can i handle this error:
<snackalot> just kidding cant mutch help either
<TheRoss> checking if Mozilla has GTK2 support... Kan niet achterhalen of Mozilla met GTK2  ondersteuning gebakken is of niet
<TheRoss> checking if gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0... no
<bob2> TheRoss: what are you trying to do?
<Velcan> yea most the cards i have seen with 'good' linux support will run ya $60+
<TheRoss> installing ftd4linux
<MIK3MAN> ok guys: I did a little reading and I installed madwifi
<oliwer> TheRoss> i hate german
<bob2> TheRoss: what's that?
<bob2> oliwer: that's nice, but off-topic
<chrissturm> actually not even nice
<bob2> TheRoss: try: sudo aptitude install mozilla-dev libgtk2.0-dev build-essential
<LoneElf> bob2, seriously =)
<ompaul> if there is no /dev/dsp where should I begin looking to rectify this?
<TheRoss> trying now
<bob2> oliwer: what sort of soundcard do you have?
<jaduagarr84> mail-notification hasn't worked with gmail for over a month to the best of my knowledge
<Velcan> did it work previously and then it 'broke' ?
<ompaul> bob2: was that for me :) Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<MIK3MAN> ubuntou does recognize the card (dlink) but I cant connect to the network yet... I am rebooting the machine as I type
<jaduagarr84> yes, i used it for a while.  I believe it broke because google changed something in gmail
<bob2> MIK3MAN: you don't need to "install" madwifi, it comes with ubuntu
<Velcan> well i did see taht they do plan of releasing their gmail-notification for linux and mac
<Velcan> i jsut hope it's soon :)
<jaduagarr84> as do I :)
<MIK3MAN> bob: can you help me configure my dlink then? its on the list as compatible
<bob2> MIK3MAN: remove whatever you installed first
<jaduagarr84> right now I'm using a pop mail checker along w/ evolution ... It works, but its more of a pain to use
<Velcan> what one is it? I never got my dlink working (dwl-g630)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi bob2 haven't seen ya in a while hows it going?
<TheRoss> wow it's working bob2. thnx!:D
<MIK3MAN> bob: ok go ahead
<bob2> I'm good thanks
<bob2> MIK3MAN: you've removed whatever other drivers you installed?
<Velcan> MIK3MAN:  what model is your dlink?
<MIK3MAN> bob: yep
<mumbles> i can download mail from google using evalution
<MIK3MAN> bob: DWL520
<frostyfedora> hi all, does anyone know why the ubuntu live cd won't boot from a mac g4? the option is enabled
<bob2> frostyfedora: have you booted other cds on the mac?
<nalioth> mumbles: the software in question is a panel applet for checking email
<tritium> frostyfedora, did you hold down the "c" key?
<Velcan> MIK3MAN:  you should have better luck than i did from what i have read
<RalfX> HELP: I want to install OpBiz on a 5.04 Ubuntu, however I can't seem to find a java 1.4 anywhere in Sympatic.  I have tried searching with sun and java, not sure which of all the Java's I would need.
<mumbles> ah ok dideant read enough
<frostyfedora> bob2: indeed i have
<qt2> where do i stick xmodmap stuff? i tried /etc/X11/xmodmap, but it was a no-go...
<|rockinnerd|> RalfX, hold on ive got a link in the wiki
<forsaken> is there a way to see/copy the config file used for the kernel currently running an ubuntu box?
<Velcan> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<frostyfedora> tritium: no not yet! thanks i will try ;-)
<MIK3MAN> Velcan: what you mean?
<|rockinnerd|> ^^
<tritium> frostyfedora, also, make sure to use the right kernel image ;)
<bob2> RalfX: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> qt2: you generally use the gnome keyboard thing instead, these days
<Velcan> i tried to get my dwl-g630 working for like a day 1/2 before i fed it to the dog
<bob2> qt2: or put it in ~/.xmodmap, and run the xmodmap as part of your gnome login thing
<Chipmunk> How do I get rid of menu items in the Applications menu? The program has been removed, but the menu item is still there
<jaduagarr84> mumbles: when you just use evolution for pop it doesn't mark your mail as read when you read it using a webbrowser
<qt2> bob2, for my mouse?
<nalioth> Chipmunk: use smeg
<MIK3MAN> Velcan: dont tell me that!! I worked with tritium for 2 days to find out I had a bad burn of ubuntu
<Chipmunk> nalioth, smeg?
<bob2> MIK3MAN: is it too late to return it?
<bob2> MIK3MAN: that's why the first thing you should do if the install fails is check the cd
<Velcan> the 630 was like the only damn dlink in the dwl-g series that wasnt classified as supposed to work off install
<nalioth> Chipmunk: get it from its homepage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<Andares> Hey..
<Andares> Where does Ubuntu keep it's startup scripts?
<Velcan> i was angry :P but i got over it and ordered a new card
<tritium> Andares, /etc/init.d
<bob2> Andares: which ones?
<Velcan> and the dog got a snack too :) lol
<MIK3MAN> bob: dont worry, I have a different version and its on the list, I am just a noob when it comes to manual install. Go ahead and tell me what to do plz
<mumbles> (jaduagarr84) mumbles: when you just use evolution for pop it doesn't mark your mail as read when you read it using a webbrowser yeh
<Andares> tritium, thanks.
<tritium> sure
<bob2> MIK3MAN: no, it's a dodgy driver, is it too late to return it and get a better supported one?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i may be getting a new computer and i want to put ubuntu on it can i just take my hd outta this one and stick it in the new one?
<Andares> Would it be safe to add a few mount commands in there or is there a special-purpose startup script for that stuff?
<Chipmunk> nalioth, thanks!
<bob2> MIK3MAN: if yes, then "sudo modprobe acx_pci"
<wrtpeeps> what is the minimal amount of space required to install gnome
<Velcan> MIK3MAN:  yea thats what im saying i think you'll have good luch with that card
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes, you should be able to
<bob2> Andares: that's what /etc/fstab is for
<wrtpeeps> *ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth hey man howya doin?
<Andares> bob2, k.
<Velcan> luck*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes that so rocks ^_^
<Andares> bob2, it says it doesn't exist. >.<
<MIK3MAN> bob: no by "version" I meant hardware.. the card itself
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i'm fine today, and you?
<|rockinnerd|> wrtpeeps, hit F1 when u boot from ubuntu cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> fine ^_^
<bob2> wrtpeeps: gnome with ubuntu requirs 1.8GB of disk to install
<bob2> MIK3MAN: yes, the card seems to not be very good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just found out i can take my ubuntu hard drive and stick it in a nother box ^_^
<bob2> Andares: well, it does
<wrtpeeps> can't it be brought down to less than 1.8 ?!
<bob2> wrtpeeps: 1.2GB if you don't cache the .debs
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that won't always work
<wrtpeeps> k
<bob2> MIK3MAN: so, sudo modprobe acx_pci
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o um why not? is there a linitation oir somethin?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: "limitation"?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea sorry lol
<MIK3MAN> bob2: done, what next?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just seen that and was gonna check it lol
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if the disk moves to a different location on the ide chain, it won't boot
<mattyJ> how do i get the computer trash and home folder icons on the desktop? i can just make a link, but is there a option to put them there?
<bob2> MIK3MAN: now configure /etc/network/interfaces properly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cool
<bob2> MIK3MAN: no, it's a gconf setting
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2, did you read that link i sent to you?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought you should see it ^_^
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<topyli> uhh, so why exactly does mplayer depend on xmms?
<Andares> Hey.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i pm'd you with it so you can read it when you want
<Andares> topyli, libs?
<mattyJ> topyli: do mplayer with no interface
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, in the channel please
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<topyli> mattyJ: i want the interface :)
<MIK3MAN> bob2: you have a link or a readme for that?? sorry like I said I'm just starting out on linux
<Andares> Hi.
<Andares> Where is sources.lst located? (for apt)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://ubuntuforums.org/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=64
<bob2> MIK3MAN: perhaps the gnome network ui thing might work
<bob2> Andares: /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> Andares: you don't need xmms to _build_ mplayer though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2,rad the last post there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> read even ;p
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hah, cool
<TheRoss> what is the best newsgroup program to use?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i thought it was about time someone show appreaciation lol
<bob2> that's great, thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<topyli> The_Vox: slrn probably. if you want a real gnome app, try pan
<topyli> The_Vox: it's a religious question really :)
<MIK3MAN> bob2: ifconfig sees the card ath0, and the network gui says its connected, but I dont see my ip and I cant browse
<bob2> MIK3MAN: you'd need to set the ip
<bob2> or get dhcp to do it
<bob2> Ive never used the gnome network thing, sorry
<StR> Hi all
<MIK3MAN> bob2: I have it set to DHCP, but nothing
<qt2> bob2, why would you use the gnome keyboard ting for a mouse? ;)
<StR> how can I compilemy own kernel and make it an ubuntu package?
<redx> Can anybody think of a way to make a program/script in linux that will tell the computer to start a network device?
<redx> Everything else works except that...
<bob2> qt2: no idea, you didn't mention the mouse in your original question
<bob2> redx: that's what editing /etc/network/interfaces is for
<redx> I did that.
<redx> It almost works...
<Andares> How do I run a program as a process?
<bob2> then it's incorrectly set
<bob2> paste your file to #flood
<redx> K.
<bob2> Andares: do you mean "as a daemon" or "in the background"?
<WeirdAl> Hallo. Decent Gnome cd copying program please :-)
<WeirdAl> GUI style
<WeirdAl> oh yeah, I said gnome
<bob2> WeirdAl: nautilus does a good job
<WeirdAl> Does it clone?
<bob2> please don't be preemptively obnoxious
<bob2> sure, copy the stuff off, burn it back on a new one
<bob2> or try graveman or k3b (please don't whine)
<WeirdAl> sorry, I just realised I'd already said gnome when I said gui style
<Andares> bob2, well, I'm attempting to run bitlbee after a successful installation.
<redx> there. I did it.
<redx> It's the closest I've come to making internet work.
<bob2> Andares: so, you're all done, it's running already
<bob2> Andares: just connect to localhost:6667 with your irc client
<Andares> bob2, k.
<Tuxist> i have amarok 1.3 compiled
<bob2> redx: and how does it not work?
<Andares> bob2, why does Ubuntu's APT repository not include nmap?
<Tuxist>  :-)
<redx> I have to go to system admin networking...
<cmatheson> Andares: it does
<nalioth> Andares: it doesnt?
<bob2> Andares: it does...
<nalioth> !info nmap
<redx> And tell it to activate.
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.75-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 548 kB, Installed size: 1840 kB
<bob2> Andares: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in universe
<bob2> redx: in what sense doe it not work?
<Andares> nalioth, E: Package nmap has no installation candidate
<redx> I can't got internet connection unless I do that.
<cmatheson> Andares: check out the link he just gave you...
<redx> *get
<bob2> Andares: it's in the universe repository
<nalioth> Andares: check the link bob2 sent you for repositorys
<Andares> bob2:
<Andares> * Looking up 127.0.0.1:6667
<Andares> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<redx> so, basically, what all does the activate button do in system/administration/networking?
<mumbles> that looks like a privat ip
<bob2> Andares: yes, that wasn't meant literally
<bob2> Andares: you want ip 127.0.0.1, port 6667
<bob2> redx: does "sudo ifup eth0" work?
<Andares> bob2: /server 127.0.0.1 6667
<chillywilly> why is apt ignoring my backport sources?
<mumbles> * Looking up 127.0.0.1:6667 --- private ip - not wan
<J_P> hi all
<WeirdAl> Hmm, maybe I have a problem with my CDRW
<chillywilly> Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restricted Packages
<J_P> people, have python2.4-gtk2 in ubuntu ?
<WeirdAl> How can I check it's working without wasting a CD?
<Echelon-H> arrgh it's so annoying
<Echelon-H> ventrilo 2.1.1 seems to be working fine
<redx> It sais misplaced option.
<Echelon-H> but 2.2.0 is not
<bob2> Andares: yes
<nalioth> WeirdAl: have you checked md5 results?
<bob2> mumbles: yes, the irc server is on his/her machine
<bob2> chillywilly: it's not ignoring it, it's saying that there is no Release file
<levander> Why is nautilus refusing to write a directory with 4.6 GB in it to a DVD because of lack of space?  The label on the DVD says it holds 4.7 GB.
<chillywilly> bob2: ok
<bob2> J_P: of course
<mumbles> right im offto bed
<mumbles> got work in the morning
<bob2> levander: the filesystem itself consumes space
<mumbles> havent got anything else to do
<_frank> levander: different definition of gigabyte
<chillywilly> mumbles: stop mumbling damnit, I can't hear you
<nalioth> levander: do you have 4.6gb available?
<bob2> levander: I think they hold on the order of 4.3GB of iso-9660 or udf data
<Kyral> Anyone know how to run a local Ident Server so I can use IRC Networks that require Ident?
<_frank> levander: you can fit 4.35 GB on a DVD as reported by the OS
<bob2> Kyral: install oidentd
<StR> how can I compilemy own kernel and make it an ubuntu package?
<levander> so how do i know how much space the filesystem takes up?
<redx>  /join #debian
<WeirdAl> nalioth, http://pastebin.com/315873
<bob2> Kyral: but that won't help if you're behind a NAT'ing router
<bob2> StR: with make-kpkg, but why?
<WeirdAl> That's what happens when I try to use readcd to get an image.
<Kyral> oy, I am behind NAT
<Kyral> but I can make Port-Forwarding
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> NAT is evil O_o
<WeirdAl> Which, in turn, is what k3b tries to do.
<bob2> yeah, one day ipv6 will get rid of it...
<nalioth> WeirdAl: i have no idea what "readcd" is
<J_P> bob2: in stable or in testing ?
<WeirdAl> oh. Neither do I.
<_frank> levander: DVD fits 4700000000 bytes which is about 4.35 GB
<bob2> J_P: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
* mumbles points out that hes trying to become cisco qualified
<WeirdAl> It appears to be a program to rip an image from CD
<WeirdAl> It's no biggie.
<WeirdAl> It'd just be useful is all.
<mumbles> as i said .. cya all
<nalioth> WeirdAl: just mount it
<StR> bob2: cd /usr/src/linux-blabla; make; make-kpkg  ?
<J_P> bob2: ok
<levander> _frank: thanks, i'll try to narrow the directory down to 4.35 instead of having to make two
<WeirdAl> ...
<J_P> bob2: how many packages have actual stable ?
<bob2> StR: why are you compiling a new kernel?
<WeirdAl> haha, it was mounted.
<WeirdAl> unmounting it got it, nalioth
<WeirdAl> Guess I needed the obvious pointing out.
<WeirdAl> bye now :-)
<StR> bob2: to configure my ATI right...
<bob2> redx: so, did "sudo ifup eth0" work?
<bob2> StR: you don't need to compile a kernel for ATI support
<redx> Like I said, it returned misplaced option.
<redx> So I'd guess not.
<bob2> so, your interfaces file is scrwed
<bob2> get rid of the "network" line
<redx> k.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey bob2 any idea why samba won't let me get files from windows boxes?
<redx> Still sais misplaced option
<Thewarmachine> im back!
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: samba has nothing to do with accessing files on windows machines
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok then um what does?
<redx> Then it sais ifup: couldn't read interfaces file /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> redx: is what you pasted actually correct?
<redx> Yes.
<bob2> redx: e.g. is there a line really starting with the word "and"?
<anto9us> ChurcH_of_FoamY: smbfs
<Thewarmachine> anyone here use audacity
<Thewarmachine> ?
<redx> Now I took out the network line like you said though.
<dockane> is there any difference betwenn 'cp -a temp/* backup/.' and 'cp -a temp/* backup' ?
<chillywilly> farkin' egg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> smbfs...um whats that?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nautilus will just let you access them
<qt2> anto9us, which is part of samba. :P
* chillywilly slaps smartmontools around some
<bob2> dockane: not on linux
<redx> No, that's got to do with the spacing of your window.
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, Samba File System.
<cmatheson> so i've got a bunch of text files (gaim logs) w/ chinese in them... i can view them fine in gnome-terminal, text-editors, etc. but using caterm i get chinese gibberish (i think it's using the wrong encoding or something?  how can i tell what my terminal is trying to view my text file as?
<bob2> redx: no, it's not to do with my window size
<nalioth> chillywilly: be kind to the messenger
<bob2> it's not wrapped on this end, they're seperate lines
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok cause no windows boxes on my network can access my storage drive
<Thewarmachine> cmatheson
<Thewarmachine> i have no clue
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it really sucks
<chillywilly> nalioth: um, only when you start making sense
<Thewarmachine> perhaps you are missing fonts
<Thewarmachine> ?
<hanasaki> anyoen got mondevelop running in hoary?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need to define your problem very carefully
<redx> Well I just checked in a full gedit window, and it's on the same line....
<J_P> stable is 5.0.4 ?
<hanasaki> yes jp
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are you looking to have a linux box access windows machines, or vice versa?
<redx> So it should be a comment.
<bob2> redx: ok
<bob2> J_P: yes
<J_P> hanasaki: warty = 5.0.4 ?
<StR> bob2: I wasn't able to  run the 3d aceleration
<hanasaki> J_P:  i htink thats hoary
<MIK3MAN> I got wy wifi going!!
<nalioth> chillywilly:  * chillywilly slaps smartmontools around some    <<<be kind to the messenger
* MIK3MAN does a little dance
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can access all windows machenes fine but no window machene can access my box
<cmatheson> Thewarmachine: possibly... it's showing some sort of chinese characters however, so i'm not sure (they do look like crap though, and some of them are weird (i haven't ever seen them before)
<bob2> StR: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Thewarmachine> so folks anyone use audacity???
<dockane> bob2, mmhh that makes me curious
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so, that could be a samba problem
<J_P> humm ok, then next release is warty ?
<cmatheson> Thewarmachine: what fonts would you suggest?
<StR> bob2: I did that.. but it didn't start
<hanasaki> jp breezy
<bob2> dockane: some old unixes cared about that, I think...maybe old netbsd?
<Thewarmachine> i get that from progs like audacity
<chillywilly> nalioth: smartmontools is not a person and therefore cannot relay any messages
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok any idea how i might go about fixing it?
<nalioth> J_P: the next release is breezy badger
<Thewarmachine> thats the only thing i can think of cmatheson
<nalioth> chillywilly: if you say so
<J_P> warty is old then ?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so, you installed samba, and setup the workgroup name correctly?
<hanasaki> what are the ubuntu releases named after?
<hanasaki> yes jp
<bob2> J_P: yes
<J_P> ok
<cmatheson> Thewarmachine: er, do you view chinese from the terminal? what fonts are you using?
<bob2> hanasaki: animals
<Thewarmachine> i dont know\
<chillywilly> nalioth: smartmontolls is for monitoring disk drives that implement S.M.A.R.T.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as far as i know everything is correct but then again i'm no expert
<topyli> J_P: it's still supported, but you might as well get the latest and greatest :)
<bob2> redx: that's odd
<hanasaki> bob2:  didnt now if ran deeper than that
<redx> bob2: Thanks for your help... I'm gonna reboot and if everything works I'll get back on to let you know...
<chillywilly> tools too
<hanasaki> thanks
<_frank> hanasaki: african animals + adjective I thing
<Thewarmachine> but i only get them in the help window
<bob2> redx: ok
<hanasaki> thanks frank
<nalioth> chillywilly: yes i know what it is, and it relays info to YOU from the HD
<bob2> hanasaki: "animals that amused us" was the old policy ;p
<nalioth> chillywilly: therefore, it's a messenger of sorts
* ChurcH_of_FoamY can't waite for breezy to come out
<aimaz> I made an mplayer package from source that included mencoder, now I can't install programs which rely on mencoder, any ways round this?
<J_P> topyli: breezy when is relesed ?
* chillywilly takes nalioth's crack pipe away
<qt2> heh, how can i have a linux box access another linux box on my network?
<bob2> aimaz: just use the mplayer package in ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> on october i heatr
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hear
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even
<bob2> qt2: depends what you mean by access
<Thewarmachine> chillywilly give that back
<Thewarmachine> lol
<cmatheson> Thewarmachine: oh ok,thanks
<bob2> qt2: share files? terminal login? X?
<nalioth> J_P: release numbers are release dates breezy 5.10 october, 2005
<nickoli> how can i get my logitech usb headset to work
<topyli> J_P: yep, and hoary right now. upgrading should work very well
<J_P> humm but is possible use use today breezy ?
<dockane> bob2, i grew up with ms dos 6.22 and since i switched to linux i got used to do a lot with the shell again. i know that command prompt from dos and bash are totally different but i am somehow used to it
<qt2> bob2, all of the above? ;)
<J_P> os is beterr upgrade after ?
<nalioth> J_P: hoary hedgehog 5.04, april 2005
<topyli> J_P: breezy is quite unstable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i would update to breezy now but my box works just peachy (asides from samba >.<)
<bob2> J_P: it's available, yes, but it's not a good idea for new users to use it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i have put alot into it and would hate for it to go buggy on me >.<
<nalioth> J_P: currently breezy is broken for regular use
<bob2> dockane: ah
<J_P> nalioth ok
<nickoli> has anybody hear setup a usb headset in hoary
<J_P> then o go use hoary
<topyli> J_P: sounds like a plan :)
<J_P> exist netinst for ubuntu as in debian sarge ?
<topyli> no
<c_rodge> hey i hace a little problem, i am trying to play avi files in ubuntu 4.10 but i can hear the sound but no vudeo?
<J_P> humm
<J_P> only complete cd ?
<nalioths_dog> c_rodge: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so bob2 is there any info i can get for you that might help solve my problem?"
<topyli> J_P: i consider that an ubuntu bug :(
<nalioth> J_P: when breezy releases, you can upgrade over the net
<qt2> bob2, any pointers? :P
<nickoli> 5.04 detects my headset but i cant hear sound
<J_P> nalioth yehs, as in debian woody to sarge iupgrade ?
<LasseL> i wonder how many of my little tweaks that will survive when breezy gets out
<J_P> without errors ?
<cmatheson> nickoli: turn up the volume?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um whats wrong with the new x?
<nickoli> cmatheson tried that
<qt2> oh, and are there any bugs relating to programs just quitting and dropping to desktop, or something of the sort?
<topyli> J_P: should work. a little prayer doesn't harm though :)
<nalioth> J_P: we use apt-get here, so i guess so
<A[D] minS> how i can enable bash_completion?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2 isen't selling ubuntu illegal?
<Ursin> I cant find mplayer on apt-get anymore....anyone knows?
<nalioth> Ursin: use synaptic
<_frank> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can legally sell ubuntu for a million dollars if you want
<A[D] minS> got it from  /etc/bash.bashrc
<Ursin> cant find i there wither
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can "sell" cds for the cost of cds, your time in burning them, you gas to deliver them, etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh wow
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: but the software is free
<_frank> ChurcH_of_FoamY: but no one will buy it at that price
<Servo888> Does ubuntu have framebuffer support compiled into the kernel?
<qt2> Ursin, you have the universe and multiverse repositories in sources.list?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought it was illegal cause i see that some goof is sellin them on ebay
<Ursin> yes
<sinferno> ok, i want to install a tar and overwrite the old files, because im upgrading... i used tar -xzvf /file/file/blah
<qt2> Ursin, apt-get update?
<sinferno> but it wont overwrite the old files, should i uninstall somehow?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to me that kinda defeats the term "free"
<c_rodge> i dont see how that helps me i just need to find what codec to get for avi files i dont want mplayer
<Ursin> yup
<qt2> c_rodge, grab w32codecs.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: have you been to "best buy" or "circuit city"?
<sinferno> and im afraid to do it as root cause isnt it bad to unpack with tar as root?
<c_rodge> how?
<nalioth> sinferno: unpack it as a normal use
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth no we don't have one up here >.<
<anto9us> ChurcH_of_FoamY: how so? If you're supplying a service and adding value, even if it's just good advice, you're entitled to charge for it.
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: of course not, it's fine to sell it
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: your local electronics place?
<sinferno> nalioth, i know, i did, but as a normal user it wont overwrite the old files
<sinferno> nalioth, cause im upgrading
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: people even sell cds they got for free from canonical
<bob2> which is lame
<sinferno> nalioth, is there an option i can add to the line?
<nalioth> sinferno: unpack as a normal user, use sudo to move your stuff where you want it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth we have a radio shack
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and thats it
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, wow, middle of nowhere? <.<;
<sinferno> nalioth, why not just unpack it as sudo then?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just replaced the windows key with a gonme foot that i airbrushed onto the key today ^_^
<anto9us> I agree, getting cds from Canonical and selling them is well out of order
<vladuz977> hey can someone help me with ssh?
<bob2> vladuz977: best to just ask your question
<nalioth> sinferno: you raised the security question
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes i live in the middel of nowhere on the shores of lake supirior
<J_P> hey, i not found python2.4-gtk2 in hoary
<sinferno> nalioth, but im saying isnt it the same to unpack it as sudo as it is to move it with sudo?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and thats what there doin on ebay
<nalioth> there is a lot of lag today
<Thewarmachine> j_p add repositories
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stupid people need sighns
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<c_rodge> i can hear my avi video playing in totem i jsut can see it
<vladuz977> bob2: ok i installed sshd and i am trying to connect to my desktop from another computer, my laptop, but it just doesn't wor
<nalioth> sinferno: if you unpack, you can see what you are moving
<vladuz977> work
<J_P> Thewarmachine: what repository ? not is oficial repository ?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i was gonna explain about "selling" linux
<sinferno> nalioth, i trust the package i was just scared if i unpacked as sudo it would set root permissions
<emX> vladuz977: try using the '-vv' flags when you're trying to connect with the ssh client; it'll give us a better idea of the problem.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth well go ahead sorry to interupt ^_^
<A[D] minS> is there program better than KGet ?
<nalioth> vladuz977: whats the other puter (you are coming from)?
<bob2> vladuz977: do other network services work?  does ssh to localhost?  what's in between them?
<Thewarmachine> j_p when I installed this i got loads of crap problems
<A[D] minS> its tooooooooooooo slowww
<J_P> Thewarmachine: in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/allpackages.en.txt.gz  in find : python2.4-gtk2 (2.6.1-0ubuntu2) Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set
<nalioth> sinferno: is it system stuff?
<J_P> Thewarmachine: but in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/allpackages  I not found
* topyli loves the firesomething extension and is currently using "mozilla junglezebra"
<vladuz977> bob2, nalioth yes to local host works
<c_rodge> is there a problem with the sound in 5.04
<Thewarmachine> i dunno
<sinferno> nalioth, its cedega
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: they sell boxed linux at best buy and circuit city and frys
<tritium> A[D] minS, bash completion should be enabled by default
<Thewarmachine> but its usually suse
<sinferno> nalioth, im upgrading from 4.2 to 4.4
<vladuz977> nalioth: what do you mean by the other puter?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow thats kinda defeating the "free" thing isen't it?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: they are not selling the linux, they are selling the nice book that's in the box, the box itself, the labor to make the box, the gas to bring the box to the store, etc
<A[D] minS> tritium, nope u have to remove comments at da last 3 lines
<emX> vladuz977: the client machine
<Thewarmachine> fre as in freedom
<Thewarmachine> not beer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<aceofhertz> hi, I have a Dell Dimension 4600 and I've installed Ubuntu on it, but I can't get the sound drivers to play. Anyone got any suggestions?
<nalioth> vladuz977: are you on a windows computer tryin to access your vladuz977-box?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just give the cd's i orderd away
<Thewarmachine> i hate the ide though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and refer customers to here
<tritium> A[D] minS, read those last 3 lines of your ~/.bashrc carefully.
<Thewarmachine> lol
<nalioth> sinferno: most system software belongs to root anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't charge for it at all
<vladuz977> nalioth: no from my ibook
<_frank> nalioth Actually some distributions are not completely free. proprietary configuration tools and stuff
<J_P> Thewarmachine: I found too, soory for my error!!
<Thewarmachine> thats good
<tritium> A[D] minS, i.e., the "you don't need to enable this..." part
<Thewarmachine> its ok j_p
<sinferno> nalioth, ok so im just gonna do it as root
<nalioth> vladuz977: so are you in a terminal, connected to network, using "ssh vladuz977@vlads.ip.address"?
<vladuz977> nalioth: yes
<vladuz977> nalioth: but it doesn't connect
<J_P> hey all, actually I use debian stable for all, servers and desktops...  Then I have somes problems in desktops where i need new packages.. then i think use debian stable for servers and ubuntu for desktops. What you think about this ?
<bojangles> those BSD people are funny...they want the stability of BSD but they want drivers too
<A[D] minS> tritium, aha i got what u r talking a bout thx tritium  :D
<sinferno> nalioth, ok cool i had it right the first time, srry lol
<tritium> :)
<nalioth> vladuz977: what does it do?
<sinferno> nalioth, thanks for your time
<Thewarmachine> Dont install debian packages on ubuntu
<bob2> J_P: if that's what you want, it seems reasonable
<Thewarmachine> it is moste certaine deathe
<nalioth> sinferno: security is a good practice
<Thewarmachine> lol
<vladuz977> nalioth: it just hangs there and doesn't do anyting
<vladuz977> nalioth: doesn't return the comman line
<sinferno> nalioth, yeah i have done some stupid crap with permissions before
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> beep-media-player rocks ^_^
<emX> vladuz977: try 'ssh -vv HOST'
<nalioth> vladuz977: can you "ping" the IP on your box?
<Thewarmachine> its ok though, ill rule the universe anyway
<emX> vladuz977: will output more info we can look through
<vladuz977> nalioth: i don't know what that is
<sinferno> nalioth, like i changed my whole usr dir to 777 or something once
<Thewarmachine> beep eminds me of xmms
<J_P> bob2: Or ubuntu is very stable for servers productions/firewall too ?
<sinferno> nalioth, that was way bad lol
<bojangles> hah...you have to keep fucking with the kernel every day for 11 years until you drive the hardware manufacturers insane and they just say "fuck it, we can't keep up with all your god-damned kernel changes so just take all of our driver code that cost us a fortune and take it for free and you put it in your constantly changing kernel.
<IFRFLYR> Hi, got a simple unzip question. 10 files. One directory. How come unzip *.zip gets me "caution: filename not matched: medici.zip" and same for all 10 zip files?
<nalioth> sinferno: what fun... (not)
<bob2> bojangles: language, please
<sinferno> nalioth, it was a blast
<Thewarmachine> bojangles HAHAHA
<bob2> IFRFLYR: becauase "unzip *.zip" is the same as running "unzip 1.zip 2.zip 3.zip 4.zip ...", which is wrong
<aceofhertz> hi, I have a Dell Dimension 4600 and I've installed Ubuntu on it, but I can't get the sound drivers to play. Anyone got any suggestions?
<bob2> IFRFLYR: for i in *.zip ; do unzip $i ; done
<A[D] minS> tritium, is there bot for helping ?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY listens to voltaire
<redx> bob2: Had to reset the router...
<Thewarmachine> what is it with the "watch your language it
<Thewarmachine> bit
<IFRFLYR> Ah. bob2 thank you so much!
<J_P> ubuntu is very stable for servers productions/firewall too ?
<emX> J_P: yes.
<c_rodge> why cant i view video, i installed the w32codecs im pretty sure, i havve the sound of the video just not the actual video
<redx> But I got a different error... when I said sudo ifup eth0
<IFRFLYR> Worked like a charm, of course.
<emX> J_P: i run ubuntu, debian and OpenBSD -- all work fine.
<redx> Now it sais ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<Thewarmachine>  emx whats the diff between open and free bsd
<J_P> emX: where situation use use debian and ubuntu ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats the "perfect" computer for linux?
<J_P> s where/what
<vladuz> emX: where can i post the output of ssh -vv host
<nalioth> c_rodge: the newer wmv wont play
<emX> vladuz: see the topic (paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<Thewarmachine> nalioth: i hate that
<emX> Thewarmachine: see openbsd.org :-)
<Thewarmachine> damn wmv
<vladuz> emX: ok pastebin
<emX> J_P: web/ssh/cvs server
<bob2> redx: and does it work?
<J_P> emX: this above is debian or ubuntu ?
<topyli> Thewarmachine: it's pretty much political, but freebsd is more geared towards desktops, openbsd is a secure server
<redx> Internet connection?
<Thewarmachine> got it
<emX> J_P: all three.
<Thewarmachine> and what about dragonfly?
<redx> Not at startup, on it's own.
<emX> J_P: (each has runs each service)
<redx> I have to go reset the router.
<emX> J_P: s/has//
<J_P> emX: my question is : how i choice debian or ubuntu for web/ssh/cvs server ?
<vladuz> emX: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/667
<stetyR> hola
<Thewarmachine> whats the bes linux firewall?
<topyli> Thewarmachine: another fork. the bsd stuff is messy politics, i'm not getting into that discussion
<topyli> :)
<J_P> emX: here ?
<nalioth> Thewarmachine: there is only one firewall
<stan-am> hey guys!
<Thewarmachine> lol topyli
<nalioth> Thewarmachine: its in every linux distro
<emX> J_P: you'll probably be ok with either one -- if you're happy with this channel and the ubuntu community, i suggest ubuntu.
<nalioth> Thewarmachine: it's called iptables
<stan-am> can anyone give me the command to add 1024x768 screen resolution
<Thewarmachine> lol
<stan-am> that sudo something command
<nalioth> Thewarmachine: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<vladuz> emX: nalioth: any ideas?
<emX> vladuz: it looks like your client computer is having trouble making a network connection to the ssh server.
<emX> vladuz: :-)
<_frank> Thewarmachine: I use guarddog
<emX> ^^
<tritium> A[D] minS, yes, ubotu
<J_P> emX: :-) sure. But that wuestion is only for i larn about your exeperince..
<stan-am> can anyone give me the command to add 1024x768 screen resolution
<stan-am> that sudo something command
<vladuz> emX: anything i can do there?
<Thewarmachine> is firestarter sufficient
<Thewarmachine> ?
<J_P> what is moment where is better use debian and not ubuntu... understant. If this moment exist, sure!
<emX> vladuz: are you sure the ssh server is running on the server machine? have you configured any firewall rules on it?
<A[D] minS> ubotu: !help
<ubotu> A[D] minS: No idea
<A[D] minS> loooool
<_frank> Thewarmachine: yeah that works too
<topyli> Thewarmachine: firestarter is fine. they all do the same thing, configure iptables
<A[D] minS> ubotu: install nvidia driver
<ubotu> A[D] minS: Wish i knew
<Thewarmachine> lol
<vladuz> emX: how can i make sure the ssh server is running
<gangjavitis> hi guys
<A[D] minS> tritium, ubotu  Good helper
<Thewarmachine> i did it manully
<emX> vladuz: on the server machine: ps aux | grep sshd
<topyli> Thewarmachine: all the better :)
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Thewarmachine> ever heard of peerguardian?
<vladuz> emX: ok
<tritium> A[D] minS, see above
<emX> vladuz: you should see something like :root      5475  0.0  0.1   3472  1512 ?        Ss   08:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<A[D] minS> ubotu, any way thx i found it :PP~~~
<ubotu> A[D] minS: I give up, what is it?
<robert_pectol> Thewarmachine:   Here's a firewall script that I wrote for Ubuntu:  http://rob.pectol.com/ubuntu-firewall.sh   Feel free to try it out and give me some feedback on it!  It
<emX> do you?
<vladuz> emX: yes
<emX> vladuz: how are the two computers connected?
<flodine> can someone tell me how to get gaim installed
<emX> vladuz: via a router? switch? crossover cable?
<J_P> I am doing download of ubuntu hoary :-)
<robert_pectol> Thewarmachine:   is commented fairly well so it should be easy to configure...
<A[D] minS> aha OK
<vladuz> emX: they are not. i am trying to connect via ssh
<topyli> A[D] minS: ubotu is a bot, it doesn't understand very complex questions :)
<emX> emX: ??
<emX> emX: i'm interested in the physical connection
<aceofhertz> hi, I have a Dell Dimension 4600 and I've installed Ubuntu on it, but I can't get the sound drivers to play. Anyone got any suggestions?
<vladuz> emX: router, but on my ibook i am using my neighbor's wireless right now
<J_P> bye all, I come back after..
<vladuz> emX: no physical connection
<A[D] minS> topyli, do u know how i can ask him :)P
<tritium> flodine, "sudo apt-get install gaim" will install it
<Minuo> I'm having a bit of an issue with udev - I'm not sure if its a kubuntu specific issue, but I can't seem to get udev to constantly set my USB HD to something like usbhd1
<Thewarmachine> robert_pectol   # Micro$oft LOL
<Thewarmachine> i agree
<gangjavitis> hmm ibook is probably the problem.. had tons of trouble doing NFS between ubuntu and my mac
<robert_pectol> Thewarmachine:   I see... well then good luck!
<Thewarmachine> why cant I get gaim 1.4.13
<emX> vladuz: well, the problem isn't with ssh. if you can't ping the server, you can't ssh to it.
<topyli> A[D] minS: try something like " !nvidia " or " !mp3"
<Thewarmachine> 141
<A[D] minS> ubotu, !nvidia
<ubotu> A[D] minS: I give up, what is it?
<vladuz> emX: i am wondering if i use the wrong ip
<A[D] minS> loooooooool
<vladuz> emX: i got it from ifconfig
<topyli> A[D] minS: or "!help" :)
<A[D] minS> thx topyli
<A[D] minS> no way
<emX> vladuz: are there more than one network interface on the server?
<A[D] minS> googling better :)
<stan-am> hey guys can anyone give me that command to configure the resolution?
<stan-am> hey guys can anyone give me that command to configure the resolution?
<stan-am> that sudo something
<vladuz> emX: no
<gangjavitis> hehe
<kyncani> stan-am: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<gangjavitis> sudo something
<nalioth> vladuz: you are using the wrong IP
<vladuz> nalioth: how do you know
<stan-am> its "sudo + something"
<stan-am> cant really remember
<topyli> A[D] minS: when ubotu doesn't know something you do, you should teach it :)
<nalioth> vladuz: you are using the internal IP address, you need the IP the internet sees
<kyncani> stan-am: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<gangjavitis> stan: try what kyncani said with sudo before it
<A[D] minS> topyli, am not teacher :P
<vladuz> nalioth: how do i get that
<topyli> heh
<gangjavitis> stan: and use the easy option when asked
<nalioth> vladuz: do you have a router on your home box?
<vladuz> nalioth: yes
<stan-am> nop thats no it
<stan-am> it used to open a blue screen
<kyncani> stan-am: that will do
<gangjavitis> yeah that's what you're looking for... but you have to do it from a prompt
<gangjavitis> not a shell
<nalioth> vladuz: you need to dmz your home machine, and go to the routers admin screen (192.168.1.1 or whatever it is) and get the external IP
<emX> vladuz: consider using a package like ddclient (with dyndns)
<A[D] minS> brb
<gangjavitis> so hit ctrl-alt-F1
<Minuo> Can anyone give me a hand getting my USB HD set up to always get the same device node?
<vladuz> nalioth: emX: i went there and the external ip is the same but it ends in 47 instead of 43
<tritium> stan-am, that is the correct command.  Please try it again.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<emX> vladuz: an external IP can't be 192.168.X.X
<atlas95> !mp3
<gangjavitis> stan exit gnome and try it
<ubotu> atlas95: I don't know, could you explain it?
<emX> vladuz: that's not 'world routable'
<sinferno> i need to completely uninstall cedega, but i didnt install it with apt obviously, how do i do this?
<nalioth> vladuz: that isnt correct 192.168 are internal only addresses
<atlas95> !nautilus
<ubotu> atlas95: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sinferno> i upgraded it to a newer version and its all fukked
<sinferno> so i need to uninstall and just install it fresh
<emX> vladuz: do you have a web browser on the server computer?
<vladuz> emX: yes
<nalioth> sinferno: in the future, use "checkinstall"
<emX> vladuz: go to checkip.dyndns.org
<vladuz> emX: nalioth : i am on the router page  now
<sinferno> nalioth, i dont have that
<emX> vladuz: on the server computer, open a browser and go to checkip.dyndns.org
<sinferno> nalioth, is it in apt?
<nalioth> emX: if vladuz is not ip-forwarded or dmz'd his box will never hear the requests
<emX> vladuz: that'll give you the 'external' IP address
<sinferno> nalioth, anyways, how do i uninstall this
<nalioth> sinferno: yes
<A[D] minS> nivida working now
<nalioth> sinferno: and it's used in place of "make install"
<emX> nalioth: should do that first, true.
<ed1t> hey nalioth
<vladuz> emX: ok i got the ip
<sinferno> nalioth, ok i got it
<gangjavitis> anyone had any luck running ubuntu PPC?
<Rawplayer> is there an official ubuntu ppc channel?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wonders if he should switch to the opera browser 
<nalioth> sinferno: you have a mess, but i'd find the "cedega" binary and remove it
<jadugarr84> has anyone here sucessfully used gnome-launch-box that is in backports?
<vladuz> emX: but i still can't connect
<emX> vladuz: now you need to configure your router to pass information from the internet to a computer on your internal network
<emX> vladuz: this is called IP forwarding, usually.
<vladuz> emX: do you know how to do that
<sinferno> nalioth, theres no command to remove all directories linked to a program?
<emX> vladuz: it depends on what kind of router you have.
<A[D] minS> Guys is there Games 3D under Linux ?
<emX> vladuz: do you know the manufacturer and model?
<A[D] minS> or Games as in windows
<vladuz> emX: westell 327w
<nalioth> vladuz: find the "dmz" setting on your routers admin page and add your home boxes IP (the 192.168 one) to it
<sinferno> nalioth, cause theres several folders i will need to remove
<A[D] minS> my young brother will kill me if i culdn't find good games :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !opera
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ChurcH_of_FoamY
<nalioth> sinferno: i'd rename them (for safety reasons)
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is there a problem with the browser selections that are "free"?
<rg58sma> i need help with my user UID
<rg58sma> please is urgent!!!
<vladuz> emX: nalioth:  i have port forwarding and  trigger ports
<tritium> gangjavitis, many people, yes
<gangjavitis> rg58sma what's wrong?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um no but i want to try it just to see what it's like anyway
<rg58sma> i have problem creating my user
<Madpilot> A[D] minS: install Scorched3d from the repos, it's great & 3d
<rg58sma> and i wanna create a new user
<rg58sma> like installation
<A[D] minS> okay thx Madpilot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> besides if it ends up being an inconvience to use it without regestering it i'll just hack it
<emX> vladuz: can you configure port forwarding to point port 22 (ssh) incoming to your server's IP address (192.168.X.X)?
<gangjavitis> rg58 what problems are you having?
<nalioth> vladuz: no "dmz" under game settings, perhaps?
<A[D] minS> Madpilot,  u r pilot ?
<pax> sinferno: here's a tip when you roll your own. make a list with: find / | grep -v -e ^/dev/ -e ^/tmp/  -e^ /pro/ > preinstall-programname.list. Then install your program and run the same command with postinstall-programname. At the end run: diff prinstall-programname.list preinstall-programname.list > installed-programname.list  <--now you have a list of file to delete and where they are to uninstall
<sinferno> nalioth, well like it made a virtual c drive and everything, i would rather not go thru searching for parts of the install deleting things
<Madpilot> A[D] minS: yes, I've got my private pilot's license
<sinferno> nalioth, theres alot of things that cedega installs
<emX> nalioth: i think westell calls DMZ static nat.
<rg58sma> i wanna create a new user with root permition like the user of instalation
<vladuz> nalioth: i can't find game settings
<gangjavitis> an adminstrator?
<emX> vladuz: any 'static nat' settings?
<vladuz> emX:  it asks for global port range and base host port
<sinferno> pax, ohhh cool
<nalioth> vladuz: emX may have an answer
<A[D] minS> Greaaaat ... Madpilot  am studying in Civil aviation in Egypt :)
<rg58sma> yes
<vladuz> emx yest
<vladuz> yes
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Opera have a Ubuntu deb available - www.opera.com/download
<emX> vladuz: and there's also 'port forwarding'?
<A[D] minS> looool delete first "in"
<vladuz> emX: static NAT enabled for 192.168.1.47
<Madpilot> A[D] minS: I'm (slowly) working toward my Commercial license, part-time...
<gangjavitis> rg58 pretty sure you need root access to do that, do you have root access?
<vladuz> emX: yes have port forwarding
<rg58sma> yes
<levander> It seems like nautilus writes some temporary image file for any DVD it's about to burn.  Anybody know where this is located?
<gangjavitis> ok so
<gangjavitis> what exaclty is stopping you?
<rg58sma> yes i have a root access
<emX> vladuz: static nat will forward ALL traffic to the interal server; port forwarding will forward only traffic on a certain port
<rg58sma> but i wanna create a user like installation make
<emX> vladuz: if you're comfortable exposing all ports, use static nat.
<emX> vladuz: if you're not, try port forwarding
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm using debian 3.0 right?
<nalioth> levander: k3b burns on the fly, fwiw
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know it's not sarge
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> isen't it woody?
<vladuz> emX: what would be the drawback
<homer2> how do i change my system hostname
<emX> vladuz: you might want to go with port forwarding for now...
<vladuz> emX: ok, for port forwarding what do i enter for global port range?
<emX> vladuz: the more ports available, the more possible ways for a cracker to break into your computer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm using debian 3.0 right? thats what ubuntu comes with yes?
<emX> vladuz: you want to forward port 22 (ssh) to your internal computer
<pax> hostname mamamia or edit /etc/hostname
<nalioth> vladuz: emX this isnt windows
<nalioth> vladuz: emX i have my *nix boxen all open to the net
<emX> nalioth: :-) no reason to expose ports unnecessarily
<HiddenWolf> ChurcH_of_FoamY, debian is not ubuntu.
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: cat /etc/debian_version
<nalioth> emX: vladuz should only have port 22 listening
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok ubuntu is built on debian
<emX> nalioth: *should*; does?
<vladuz> emX: nalioth: so for global port range i type form 22 - 22
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jeeze
<emX> vladuz: that should be fine.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you use ubuntu and don't know that?
<vladuz> emX: and for base host port
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: 3.1 you're using sarge
<emX> vladuz: that should be the same (22), i think
<emX> vladuz: i'm not very familiar with westell's interface...
<vladuz> emX: then the last thing it asks is TCP or UDP
<emX> vladuz: TCP
<khermans> Anyone know how to get VNCREC installed??
<vladuz> emX: ssh -vv 71.106.211.189 still doesn't connedt
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes to his favorite hack site to get a key
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that is uncalled for in here
<emX> vladuz: did you configure the port forward to point to the server's local IP (192....)?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth sorry >.<
<A[D] minS> Madpilot, is there something like fifa or need 4 speed under Linux ?
<vladuz> emX: it didn't ask me for the ip
<emX> vladuz: hmmm. it should; there's no real point to port forwarding if there's nobody to forward *to*
<flipy> I need help unistalling some package...
<X7C> anybody using wifi with ubuntu?
<emX> X7C: yep
<Madpilot> A[D] minS: not sure. check http://www.happypenguin.org/  or  http://tuxgames.com/
<bharath> yes
<X7C> emX how do you connect to the AP?
<pax> X7C: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<X7C> do you have it statically settup? or are you using some kind of script for automating or t least makint it easy and flexible
<argos> I'm brand new to ubuntu and Linux. Could'nt get wifi to work but cable works...
<chaps0063> X7C: yes.
<X7C> ahm.. nope. :p
<chaps0063> X7C: what kind of security are you using on your wireless?
<emX> vladuz: any luck? find anything else in the router's dialogs?
<vladuz> emX: can you look at this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/668
<emX> vladuz: sure. hang on.
<X7C> chaps0063 X7C: what kind of security are you using on your wireless? << none
<LeeColleton> I'd like to do some benchmark tests on my SAMBA server.  Does anyone know how to do this?
<chaps0063> X7C: ah, I see.
<Razor-X> LeeColleton: benchmark a local server?
<X7C> i know it works i had my computer routing inet to other computers via wifi on ad-hoc mode
<emX> vladuz: looks like you got it to work. could you log in?
<pax> LeeColleton: sudo apt-get install swat
<chaps0063> X7C: so what exactly are you trying to do?
<X7C> but i wanna make my wifi interface just turn on and scan for networks so i can connect
<vladuz> emX: no password doesn't work
<stetyR> and therefore it is seen well huge kise to change of resolucion but me does not give but options the limit says is 1024 my monitor is of 19' my card is ati radeon 9200l that is my main problem 07:36 I can live without sound but without video
<chaps0063> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<X7C> i had statically set up the network when i was sharing inet
<emX> vladuz: well, the connection looks fine. are you using the correct username/password?
<chaps0063> X7C: that should pick things up...
<Razor-X> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<X7C> i wont' :p
<Razor-X> X7C: hah ;)
<emX> vladuz: just to be sure, try this: 'ssh -v USER@HOST' where USER is the username on the HOST (and HOST is the server's IP)
<vladuz> emX:how do i specify the username
<vladuz> ok
<Razor-X> mind me, i'm LaTeXing, so I won't be helping very interactively
<X7C> it's weird
<vladuz> emX: hey it worked
<vladuz> cool
<chaps0063> X7C: iwlist eth1 scanning
<emX> vladuz: great! congrats.
<X7C> won't spit nothing out
<vladuz> emX: thanks so much
<nalioth> Razor-X: emacs implant coming up soon?
<X7C> it prints no scan results
<emX> vladuz: no problem.
<Razor-X> nalioth: mmmm, that would be awesome
<X7C> maybe i'll reboot and do that cause i already kinda messed around a lot with iwconfig
<chaps0063> X7C: ok.
<emX> vladuz: your IP address will probably change, though, assuming you're on DSL/cable
<Razor-X> a cranial emacs implant would be crazy
<levander> How safe is it to remove stuff out of /tmp if I need the space for something temporary?
<chaps0063> !wpa
<ubotu> chaps0063: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<X7C> see ya
<emX> vladuz: so instead of having to manually check your server's IP all the time, check out dyndns.org (or similar)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth did you get that pm?
<chaps0063> has anyone done anything with WPA-PSK?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did you send me one?
<tritium> chaps0063, try !info wpasupplicant
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<chaps0063> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: (Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 135 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<vladuz> emX: i will thanks
<emX> vladuz: they provide a service (and a client available on Ubuntu) to automatically point a domain name (like vladuz.ath.cx) to your server's IP
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: look at your server window for a msg
<emX> vladuz: good luck.
<khermans> Anyone here try vncrec?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok then can you pm me? so i can talk to you for a min?
<chaps0063> tritium: the manual pages are short..hehe.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: identify yourself to nickserv
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: type /msg nickserv help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed in the past and it won't do it
<snackalot> need to know how to install realplayer please
<khermans> snackalot, ubuntuguide.org
<snackalot> thank you
<ioboss> salve
<tritium> chaps0063, enjoy :)
<ioboss> hello
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<nalioth> khermans: please avoid recommending the guide, it can lead new users into trouble
<ioboss> i have a problem with dependences..
<chaps0063> tritium: will do...
<khermans> nalioth, why?
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<ioboss> !ubuntuguide
<nickrud> nalioth, in this case, it's not bad advice :)
<khermans> nalioth, explain to me how to get vncrec working
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i had to regester something musta changed cause i did this twice now lol
<nickrud> khermans, nalioth is right in general, though
<pax> nalioth unless the doc team start moving, the guide will be used no matter what, especially for codecs related stuff.
<queuetue> Hello.  What is a tool I can use to turn a handful of mp3s into an audio disc?
<homer2> how do i configure my internet in ubuntu
<Gnobody> the only thing I really disagree with in UbuntuGuide is the use of Azureus and Limewire
<LeeColleton> queuetue: mp3burn
<argos> nick Eazy_Rider
<tritium> Gnobody, the lack of mentioning java-package is another
<pax> homer2: use network-admin
<Gnobody> and suggesting burning programs over nautilus-burn
<LeeColleton> queuetue: works for ogg vorbis and flac, too
<Gnobody> nautilus-burn "just works!"
<khermans> quazion_, try k3b for that and burning
<nalioth> nickrud: not saying it was, just advising to avoid recommending the guide in general
<nickrud> and rp-pppoe instead of pppconfig
<queuetue> Gnobody, It works for audio, or for data cds?
<nalioth> pax: the team IS moving (see the wiki to see what has changed)
<Gnobody> Im not sure about audio disks
<nickrud> nalioth, yeah, I backed off on that as quickly as I could
<Gnobody> but it works great for data cds/dvds
<khermans> queuetue, k3b works for all CD/DVD types
<pax> nalioth, politics aside and between you and me, the guide is not *that* bad for newbs
<Gnobody> I could burn a CD image to a DVD no questions asked
<Gnobody> in nautilus-burn
<chaps0063> starting out as semi-n00b, I used the guide and its not too bad.
<MIK3MAN> hey everyone, chattin to you on my new ubuntu box
<queuetue> khermans, and if I could stand the kde interface, I might check it out. :)
<nickrud> pax, giving instructions (maybe bad, maybe good, which is irrelevant) without any explanation is bad
<nalioth> pax: parts of it are great, but new users are not able to tell the wheat from the chaff
<pax> if people want to educate them selves in a serious way they will go to bn.com and grab books. most just want a command or two to install this thingy or than program
<tritium> MIK3MAN, finally, huh?
<nalioth> pax: and the chaff will break their systems
<snackalot> khermans sure is vague to busy to help a nubi
<huttan> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 5.04 on my toshiba laptop and when it tries to boot it freezes on "Starting hotplug subsystem..." Anyone here that knows what might be wrong?
<MIK3MAN> can someone give me a repository for bittorrentgui?
<chaps0063> huttan: do you have any devices attached to it, printer, usb drive, etc?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: yeah!! thanks to you....
<huttan> chaps0063, onlything is an wireless networkcard
<pax> nalioth I dont think so, but respect your opinion. some in the doc team themselve use the guide we're talking about, enough said.
<chaps0063> huttan: did you try taking that out and letting it boot?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, only in part :)
<ioboss> where i can find libasound2 1.09?
<huttan> chaps0063, yepp. same problem
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: gnome-bittorrent doesnt work for you?
<snackalot> dose anyone have a repository for realplayer
<chaps0063> huttan: hmm...weird...
<huttan> chaps0063, yes, I never had this problem before
<nickrud> MIK3MAN, a good tool is apt-cache search, try using bittorrent with that
<pax> snackalot: you want to edit your sources.list to include packports and then sudo apt-get install realplayer
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: yeah it worked, but its strange.. I like the more advanced features of bitorrnado
<nalioth> pax: if you are an experienced *nix user, the guide is great
<huttan> chaps0063, Do you think it would work with an older ubuntu version ?
<khermans> is there a channel for VNC ?
<ioboss> i'm italian, somebody can help me?
<nalioth> ioboss: is there and #ubuntu-it?
<Mavro> hi there
<chaps0063> huttan: i don't have the slightest...I just started using it about a month or so ago, i did the only troubleshooting i know :-)
<ioboss> nalioth, tnx.. :p i'm newbie
<huttan> chaps0063, heh
<Eazy_Rider> Hello people i'm an old windows junkie trying out linux (ubuntu) for the first time. Where can i find help on how to connect to my Windows network?
<poutine> I'm currently installing ubuntu from a cd I got in the mail, and it errors out trying to copy bsdutils with a "input/output" error, weirdly it installed fine before, I'm having to IRC using netcat to get here, so p
<Will_> Can linux help me get a green card?
<khermans> Will_, only if you marry it
<nickrud> Will_, if you get good, someone will want to hire you :)
<poutine> As I was saying, weirdly, it installed fine before when I used the entire hard drive
<khermans> http://www.fu-fme.com
<snackalot> pax thanks ill try it
<pax> Will_: yes Linux can help you achieve that if you apply online to be join the us army
<Mavro> anyone using zoom usb adsl modem here with ubuntu?
<x\> hi, anyone plays ETF in here?
<poutine> Ircing using netcat is unbearable in here, brb
<khermans> pax, apply to the US army if you want to lose your life for nothing these days...
<nalioth> pax: don't listen to them, join the navy or air force  instead
<ed1t> how is linux gonna help ya get a green card?
<tritium> khermans, please, that's offtopic
* ed1t smacks pax
<pax> khermans: freedom is not free. but let's not talk about that here by respect for the topic, I just answered will's question
<asdiuahsdbaskjdb> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<khermans> tritium, he started it ;-)
* concept10 was a Navy recruiter
<poutine> I'm trying to install unbuntu on my other computer, it installed ubuntu fine before, and this cd *just* came out of the slip cover, yet it errors always installing "bsdutils" how can I make it select an external source or fix this?
* nickrud was navy, and, does not recommend it as a means to get residency
<HrdwrBoB> poutine: if it's a burnt CD
<poutine> mo
<poutine> no
<tritium> khermans, but you turned it into a political rant.  Please avoid sensitive politics in here.  Thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<poutine> this is a ubuntu cd from ship-it
<HrdwrBoB> poutine: there is a problem with some CD drives and the CD at that exact point
<concept10> nickrud, rate>
<poutine> it worked fine before....
<nalioth> poutine: some of those cds didnt press well
<anto9us> yes, you'll upset us communists
<ed1t> poutine, some ubuntu cds are corrupted
<HrdwrBoB> I encountered the issue myself
<nalioth> poutine: can you find a burnt copy (from a freind or library)?
<poutine> well thanks for the free coasters
<ed1t> lol
<poutine> No, i'll see if I can find the cd I used earlier
<HrdwrBoB> poutine: well, my advice would be to grab the iso off that CD
<bojangles> well for your wifi issues...Intel has finally fuck it...just take our expensive wifi driver code for free and put it in your damn constantly changing kernel....so there should be some support now for a few intel nics
<chaps0063> poutine: almost like aol cds?
<HrdwrBoB> poutine: then rsync the image and then burn it
<tritium> anto9us, please don't
<ed1t> poutine, download the iso image from ubuntulinux.org
<anto9us> :)
<poutine> can I somehow keep going with the installation from the point I left off if I have a working CD?
<homer2> can i hav a $
<bojangles> but we are more interested in who has the tunable lasers working on their local area networks.
<HrdwrBoB> poutine: yes
<poutine> how?
<HrdwrBoB> just stick it in and retry
<nalioth> poutine: HrdwrBoB's advice is quicker
<poutine> HrdwrBoB: umm, well no, I'd need to unmount it first
<HrdwrBoB> poutine: heh, point
<poutine> and it doesn't seem to be reading off the cd drive during that point
<HrdwrBoB> poutine: console is on alt-f2
<poutine> I think it copies it to memory
<poutine> yeah I know, already tried that
<HrdwrBoB> the error is usually when it's trying to copy
<poutine> ok, I'll try unmounting it and selecting the same step I was at
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<liquidboy> is this correct: metacity and sawfish are window managers, but not in the same way as fluxbox is (like they can't be used on their own)
<huttan> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 5.04 on my toshiba laptop and when it tries to boot it freezes on "Starting hotplug subsystem..." Anyone here that knows what might be wrong?
<seth_k> huttan: you aren't running on battery by any chance?
<huttan> seth_k, tried booth
<poutine> you know, if you're going to say, "Linux for human beings" the installer needs a helluva lot of work
<seth_k> huttan: I see this on my Dell Inspiron 600m when wireless is enabled on boot with ndiswrapper. Sound like you?
<huttan> seth_k, sounds very much like me
<Eazy_Rider> Where can i get help on how to access the files on my windows network from my ubuntu-laptop?
<u19809> hi all, the arping utility that comes standard with ubuntu is very limited
<huttan> Eazy_Rider, samba
<corvix> synaptic?
<u19809> I want the debian arping package. How can I install it ?
<corvix> think so?
<seth_k> huttan: only happens to me when on battery :( however could you visit https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9942 and describe your system configuration?
<poutine> I've installed NetBSD, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Solaris 8-10/sparc, debian, and pretty much every other linux operating system before and I've never had as much trouble with it
<Eazy_Rider> Installed samba, no go...
<flodine> can someone tell me how to get gaim installed
<flodine> shoot
<tritium> poutine, it's the debian installer, so its ease should be >= that of debian ;)
<corvix> afaik its installed ..
<huttan> Eazy_Rider, you gotta mount your windowsshare with samba
<flodine> shoot
<flodine> dhoot me or help me
<u19809> corvix : talking to me ?
<flodine> help
<seth_k> flodine: easy, easy. Someone will get to you
<corvix> no more like flodine
<chaps0063> flodine: patience.
<seth_k> flodine: sudo aptitude install gaim
<knowledge_> Can someone tell me where I can find ncurses-devel from?
<huttan> Eazy_Rider, ie. mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxx,password=xxxx,uid=xxx,gid=xxx //name/share /mount/point or something
<seth_k> !info ncurses-devel
<huttan> Eazy_Rider, been a while since I messed with it
<Eazy_Rider> huttan: ok, guess i'm too new to linux. Will do some samba and linux reading..
<flodine> seth_k it wont give me 1.4
<flodine> why
<Eazy_Rider> thanks huttan. i'll look into that.
<|rockinnerd|> how does one add the multiverse again?
<nalioth> flodine: you may need to compile from scratch, if you want the new hotness
<seth_k> flodine: 1.4 isn't in hoary.
<tritium> knowledge_, try "apt-cache search ncurses | grep dev"
<seth_k> nalioth: there's a 1.4 backport
<corvix> ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> seth_k: ah
<flodine> seth_k can i install with a deb file
<Burgundavia> corvix, please don't recommend ubuntguide
<nalioth> corvix: please dont blindly advise ubuntuguide
<tritium> knowledge_, apt-cache searching can be very useful
<corvix> sorry
<nalioth> flodine: debian debs may damage your ubuntu
<seth_k> flodine: add the backports repositories if you want 1.4. But better to just wait on Breezy
<corvix> but for that multiverse thing it should be obvious
<anto9us> if I have 2 nics in a system 1 with an internal 10.0.0.0 ip and a 255.255.255.0 netmask and the other nic with an external IP and a 255.255.255.248 netmask, and connected through the same hubs/switches... would that bork it? I seem to be having intermittent problems over the external link. Do I need to subnet my internal addresses?
<bojangles> nobody has the tunable laser approach working on their local area networks yet...what is the hangup
<evo|ution1> is dere someway too boot to iso files from a hard drive
<HrdwrBoB> anybody help me with a raid/LVM issue?
<jasoncohen> has anyone tried upgrading from debian sarge to ubuntu hoary?
<poutine> evo|ution1: yes and no
<poutine> since you're asking, I'd say no
<bojangles> jasoncohen, i run both
<bojangles> jasoncohen, but not changed from one to the other
<poutine> your best bet is to find someone with a cd burner
<|rockinnerd|> nevermind my question
<HrdwrBoB> I have an LVM volume on a raid5 set and the LVM makes the raid set in use so I can't shut it down
<knowledge_> tritium, yo're the man
<jasoncohen> bojangles, sarge's 2.6.8 gives me kernel page faults and 2.6.11 doesn't compile ivtv correctly for me. i think i was able to do it using hoary's 2.6.10 kernel
<evo|ution1> poutine, i have a cd burner but isnt dere a way
<tritium> knowledge_, glad it helped :)
<evo|ution1> if linu can be installed from ftp based services than why not via iso file on a har disk
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, sarge is newer than hoary
<bojangles> jasoncohen, ok..there must be a few header changes...so you just have to experiment.
<tritium> jasoncohen, 2.6.11 is unsupported, and shouldn't be used (for example, no l-r-m)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, sarge --> breezy is possible
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm opera is quick and has some nice features but i don't like the interface >.<
<poutine> evo|ution1: Well, you could make a partition, copy it to that partition, and set it as bootable, but the problem would be, that partition would have to remain persistant through installation, and some scripts may need edited since it thinks it's booting off a cd, that's why I said, if you're asking, the answer is probably no
<evo|ution1> shucks
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, sarge was frozen for a while so most packages are behind the version in hoary but i guess i should wait until breezy is released to try it
<evo|ution1> i got ur point
<poutine> if you have a burner what's the problem?
<|rockinnerd|> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you can change the interface if u use skins, and custom layouts
<robert_pectol> What is the default starting priority for acpid and apmd in Ubuntu?  Could someone go into their /etc/rc5.d directory and tell me what number is assigned to each?  Thanks!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<evo|ution1> thnx
<nalioth> jasoncohen: far easier woody > hoary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i'll try that then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it is a very quick browser
<jasoncohen> nalioth, yeah, i would imagine
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, the key thing is that sarge has a newer libc
<seth_k> robert_pectol: 20
<robert_pectol> thanks!
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, ah, that's going to be a bitch
<jasoncohen> to downgrade
<nickrud> robert_pectol, I looked in rc2.d, since it's the default init and they're 20
<robert_pectol> nickrud and seth_k:  Thank you!
<nalioth> jasoncohen: from sarge > hoary, its not much of an upgrade/downgrade, more like mix-n-natch
<jasoncohen> true
<benplaut> is there some hybrid (linux or WINE'able) that does web design tasks but works more like a graphic design program?
<nalioth> benplaut: like quanta, nvu or bluefish?
<|rockinnerd|> quanta isn't wysiwyg though
<benplaut> nalioth: except without frame hell...
<poutine> don't you find that there's already enough websites around that look like they were made in frontpage benplaut?
<jasoncohen> thanks for the help guys
<benplaut> read:
<benplaut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=261084#post261084
<jasoncohen> i'll try with 2.6.11 again
<benplaut> i'm in a state of throw-either-$300-or-my-dad-out-the-window at the moment
<poutine> tell me where you live, and I'd suggest the $300
<nickrud> benplaut, go for the money
<benplaut> i get about $40 an hour cleaning up spyware'd computers
<poutine> I doubt that
<nickrud> so, a days work to keep dad happy? priceless :)
<poutine> if so, it's probably one person, who is related to you who is paying that
<bojangles> jasoncohen, but like all the others before you....if you can't get your driver code to work....you can just give all your expensive proprietary code to Linus for free and he and his leutenants will make an effort to include for everyone for free in their constantly changing kernel
<dyc> hi. I have attempted to install hoary on a amd 64, however i get the error: cannot find partitionable media
<benplaut> my dad still thinks it's worth finishing the $300 web design job that i've hardly started with, and already spent about 15 hours on
<poutine> dyc: SATA?
<benplaut> 40/hr isn't very far off
<nalioth> benplaut: use bluefish
<benplaut> cleaning a computer takes about an hour
<dyc> poutine: yes
* nalioth loves text interfaces
<knowledge_> guys, how can when I do make menuconfig, how can I find out what it loads for my wifi, so when I recomile my kernel I could re-enable it
<benplaut> and i do flat rates
<poutine> dyc: nfi
<benplaut> nalioth: not all of us are coders...
<dyc> bugger
<nalioth> benplaut: then use NVU
<knowledge_> wow...I don't think i've ever put together a worse sentence
<poutine> dyc: You need some sort of module to recognize the SATA drive
<poutine> that's all I can tell you
<jasoncohen> bojangles, it's actually on open source driver - see chris kennedy's ivtv driver
<benplaut> nalioth: frames hell
<dyc> ok
<nalioth> benplaut: i'm not understanding "frames hell"
<benplaut> read the post
<nickrud> benplaut, sometimes you have to eat the job, to get a good reccomendation. Balance your needs.
<bojangles> jasoncohen, well linus is into free and gpl...so if they hand over all rights to the code  forever....they can give it to linus
<benplaut> i'm incapable of doing the job!
<benplaut> i've never done web design in my life
<benplaut> i
<poutine> GPL != free
<nickrud> subcontracting is good
<poutine> GPL == free if you're living in russia
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wonders why neoplanet hasen't been ported to linux
<benplaut> 've tried several times, but always failed becuase of frames. or is it tables. or is it dividors? i have no idea...
<|rockinnerd|> poutine, why so?
<vladuz> does anybody here know how to use wall write or talk?
<bob2> GPl = one perfectly valid definition of Free
<bob2> vladuz: lots of people do
<nalioth> benplaut: according to the post, there's not much else available to you
<bob2> knowledge_: it's fairly likely the driver for your wireless card doesn't come with the stock kernel
<benplaut> that's my problem :)
<vladuz> bob2: so how do i write to someone, i read the man but it says little
<bob2> knowledge_: why are you compiling a new kernel?
<vladuz> write username message?
<benplaut> i'm thinking wine'd fireworks MX
<Dobs> Hi all.  Quick question, I think.  I've a new wireless card, which I've yet to get working.  I think I have the ndiswrapper and driver installed.  But on iwconfig I get no wireless extensions detected.  Should I conclude that the card is simply not detected?
<benplaut> maybe flash will work
<nalioth> benplaut: and i'm still lost on "frames hell"
<poutine> |rockinnerd|: I'm not going to get into the politics of licensing, but I find it funny that one of the only ways to make money off linux (as a non-programmer) is through support, and people give it away for free on IRC
<benplaut> are you a web designer?
<nalioth> benplaut: i have done a few sites, yes
<benplaut> then you won't understand
<knowledge_> bob2, when I install ubuntu my network card works...then I follow this how to on making my alps touchpad work better...and BAM it stops working
<bob2> vladuz: "write username"
<|rockinnerd|> Well, according to the GPL and various interpetations, you can charge for software, but it probably won't succeed, because you must give away the source for free
<poutine> Dobs: my Netgear WRT511G costs less than $50 on most e-tailers, works great on linux and freebsd
<bob2> vladuz: assuming that the user is only logged in once
<bob2> |rockinnerd|: er, only to the people you sold the binaries to
<benplaut> give a graphic designer a web design program, and all the frames run into each other, overlap, don't fill up like they should, etc
<nickrud> benplaut, no, but I've done contracting, and paid people more than I made to get the contract completed. Be more careful about the jobs you take in the future :)
<vladuz> bob2: and where does the message go?
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<benplaut> i didn't take it
* |rockinnerd| stands corrected
<benplaut> i was given it
<danny> bs with ubuntu and real player 10 codec for firefox
<bob2> vladuz: to the terminal they're logged in to
<danny> somebody could help me??
<benplaut> just ignore me... i'm just venting
<Dobs> Poutine.  Good.  But when you type iwconfig, you automatically see the card detected, don't you?
<nickrud> benplaut :)
<bob2> vladuz: if hey logged in with GDM, it goes to one of their xterms
<Dobs> This one is a linksys. It should work
<benplaut> venting is a virtue :)
<bob2> danny: maybe #ubuntu-nl would be a better place to ask
<danny> ok thnx
* benplaut cracks knuckles
<bojangles> poutine, well you are wrong by a long shot....they give the advice away for free so no one else can make any money.
<bob2> knowledge_: yes, probably because you're rbuilding the kernel and losing all the extra modules ubuntu has
<benplaut> lets see what this so called "Macromedia Fireworks MX" can do
<bob2> bojangles: poutine this seems more approriate for #licensing or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bojangles> poutine, but the chip manufacturers like IBM, Intel, AMD, Sun, SGI, and a few others make billions of dollars off of linux
<|rockinnerd|> knowledge_, try make oldconfig if u have the .config file
<poutine> bob2: see "I'm not going to get into the politics of licensing"
<bojangles> poutine, it is just that you cannot.
<poutine> it's not that I cannot
<bob2> poutine: cool, thanks
<poutine> I'm a commercial developer
<bob2> bojangles: please don't
<Dobs> Even without particular configuration, a wireless card should be detectable.  How can I confirm that?
<poutine> lspci -v
<poutine> I think
<poutine> or pciconf -v
<Dobs> I'll try that.
<poutine> something like that
<nickrud> Dobs, lspci, for internal, or lsusb
<bob2> define "detectable".  the kernel cis aware of the physical existence of all usb and pci devices, but that doesn't help it use them.
<danny> ubuntu-nl is already in sleeep :(:(:(:(
<danny> no answer
<bob2> iwconfig will only show devices with working and loaded wireless drivers
<Dobs> OK bob2.  It doesn't show a card unless its ready to run?  That's worth knowing.
<danny> how do I install media player 10 in linux ubuntu////
<bob2> danny: you can't
<danny> i mean real player 10
<bob2> danny: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<danny> srry
<Dobs> wow! lspci -v gives me a lot of information, but not informatoin that I understand.
<poutine> try without the -v
<danny> real player 10 i meant
<poutine> -v == verbose
<bojangles> poutine, if you want to see who is making the money go look at all the chip manufacturers supported by Debian
<Dobs> I did that too, but I don't see linksys.
<bojangles> poutine, they support more than anybody
<|rockinnerd|> Dobs lspci -v | grep -e linksys
<nickrud> Dobs, try lsusb, if it's a usb device
<poutine> bojangles: I have no doubt billion dollar companies are making billions more off of free software, it's more the "ordinary person" category I worry about
<danny> How can I install real player 10 in linux ubuntu
<bob2> danny: go read that page
<|rockinnerd|> danny, follow the yellow-bricked link
<bob2> Dobs: it's likely linksys is not in the output of lspci
<danny> i did it didnt work
<micahf> hey guys
<Dobs> That's a good plan.  And if grep doesn't find it, can I conclude that it's not detected?
<bojangles> poutine, well...the ordinary person can always start up a multibillion dollar fab and compete....nobody stops them
<knowledge_> see what boggles me is this....before I reinstalled "sudo make-kpkg --us --uc --initrd --append_to_version "-5-386-alps" kernel_image kernel_headers kernel_source" worked...I reinstalled ubuntu because my wifi card wasn't working...and now that command isn't working
<bob2> since it probably rebadged someone else's card
<bob2> Dobs: no, not at all
<poutine> bojangles: If you really think that, you're in fantasyland
<Dobs> Aha bob2. I think that too.  So, what should I be looking for?
<knowledge_> it says something about kpkg not being there
<micahf> does ubuntu support pci-e graphics cards well?
<micahf> because I'm a mac dude and I'm about to build a PC
<AlexanRO> does ubuntu use clearlooks theme?
<danny> i did made use of the terminal to install it
<crimsun> AlexanRO: by default, yes
<Thewarmachine> crimsun!
<bob2> knowledge_: er, so, install it?  it's in the kernel-package package.
<micahf> and does vram matter on a PCIe graphics card?
<AlexanRO> ty, time to switch to ubuntu
<micahf> actually, I might just use gentoo
<poutine> if those billion dollar companies didn't have enough capital to not have to worry about other people using their "secrets", their software wouldn't be released under open source licenses
<Thewarmachine> any idea what a really fast cd ripper would be?
<poutine> capital + market share
<Thewarmachine> poutine: I agree
<micahf> nobody?
<Dobs> What might indicate wireless card in the output of lspci, if not the manufacturer's name?  Or the word wireless?
<Dobs> Cos I don't find those.
<bob2> Thewarmachine: basically everything is a frontend to cdparanoia
<poutine> Dobs: you're looking for the chipset
<vladuz> does anybody here know of somthing called dyndns client
<Dobs> And yet the card has a light shining.
<|rockinnerd|> Dobs, wlan0 if it's up
<Dobs> It's not up
<poutine> not the name of the card that was on the box
<bob2> Dobs: 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<knowledge_> bob2, I see...
<bob2> Dobs: that's what I get for mine, so try searching for Network
<bob2> vladuz: ddt-client is the packeg you want, iirc
<nickrud> vladuz, take a look at ddclient, that' supposed to work with dyndns
<poutine> if KFC just started yesterday, and they released their secret recipe under the GPL, do you think they'd be in business long?
<Dobs> No network mentioned, except for ethernet. that's the wirey connection though
<|rockinnerd|> Dobs, is your card PCMICA, PCI, or USB
<vladuz> nickrud: the thing for the ip right
<Dobs> Either pcmcia or pci, I don't know actually
<Dobs> Not usb
<micahf> hey! does anyone know how VRAM works on PCIe cards?
<micahf> graphics cards?
<micahf> and do they work with X?
<nickrud> vladuz, try apt-cache show ddclient in a terminal, if the descriptions fits ...
<bob2> micahf: yes, they work fine
<bob2> micahf: assuming your driver supports the pci-e version of cards
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yay neoplanet is coming to linux and mac ^_^
<micahf> bob2, and how does memory work, I know that some of them say "maximum memory"
<bob2> micahf: that sounds like marketing crap to me
<micahf> bob2, are PCIe cards special because they can use shared memory very quickly?
<bojangles> poutine, it is not fantasy land....recently a newcomer to linux is making some ARM chips for special purpose devices.
<poutine> bojangles: with no starting capital from proprietary designs?
<bojangles> poutine, you are free to go get billions of dollars and then open your own fab and compete if you can.
<bob2> micahf: I don't think so
<poutine> bojangles: market share + capital
<bob2> bojangles: poutine this seems more like #ubuntu-offtopic material
<micahf> bob2, see, I'm wondering why these all of these PCIe cards only have 16-32 mb of vram
<vladuz> nickrud: do you know a little about this?
<bojangles> poutine, well the ARM chips don't have a big picture outlook they are focusing on a niche market
<bojangles> poutine, but that is what they want to do.
<cafuego> micahf: Coz business PCs don need 256MB ram.
<poutine> bob2: why does everything need to be in it's own separate channel?
<bob2> micahf: I can't imagine how using shared memory would be faster, but I'm no expert
<Dobs> So, if no reference to network is in the output of lspci, then I can conclude that I have a problem which is unrelated to drivers etc.
<micahf> but I thought PCIe 16x was faster than AGP?
<poutine> bojangles: how do you figure? Do you know how many embedded devices are powered by ARM chips?
<micahf> so why would they give them less RAM?
<nickrud> vladuz, only peripherally, I toyed with it a while back. I believe I used that tool, but my memory may be fuzzy
<bob2> poutine: because pointless religious wars go nowhere
<cafuego> micahf: it is. Still no match for on-board ram though.
<micahf> hmmm
<micahf> well shit
<homer2> what ubuntu mirrors are there for apt-get and where do i find them
<poutine> bob2: Have you ever heard of obsessive compulsive disorder?
<vladuz> nickrud: when it asks to enter a list of fully qualiified domain names for my host, is that where i pick a name or what?
<bob2> poutine: yes?
<micahf> I can't figure out which card to buy because all of them say "maximum memory"
<micahf> instead of VRAM
<bob2> homer2: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive, iirc
<cafuego> micahf: The whole point to PCIe is that it isn compatbile with AGP slots, so all fanboys will need to upgrade their CPUs, ram and mainboards *again*.
<poutine> bob2: Are you an op here?
<bob2> poutine: yes
<nickrud> vladuz, I would look in /usr/share/doc/ddclient for more info, because I don't remember :)
* tritium points to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<poutine> I kind of figured, what's wrong with people /ignoring others?
<bob2> poutine: nothing at all
<bob2> poutine: I don't put anyone on /ignore, tho
<poutine> I think the separate and classify thing is very ocd-like
<bob2> that's an interesting viewpoint
<robotgeek> ocd?
<bob2> I use it as a technique to stop stupid discussions taking over the channel
<qt2> is there any way to permanently solve the firefox version problem?
<robotgeek> oh...obseesive
<bob2> robotgeek: poutine is implying that I have obsessive compulsive disorder
<cafuego> poutine: The other 600 users here (including ALL ops) would disagree. The majority is ALWAYS sane, so you lsoe.
<Dobs> So, if no reference to network is in the output of lspci, then I can conclude that I have a problem which is unrelated to drivers etc?
<bob2> Dobs: is it a pci wireless card?
<Dobs> I think so.
<anto9us> qt2: use the backports, update and change the vendor id
<robotgeek> yeah...have we seen the ascii art trolls today?
<bob2> you need to find that out
<poutine> bob2: Well, if people wish to discuss something, why do they have to go somewhere else?
<cafuego> robotgeek: dunno, i still have them on ignore
<Thewarmachine> what is gnome-moz-remote
<Dobs> Google, I will.
<Thewarmachine> ?
<qt2> anto9us, "general.useragent.vendorSub"?
<bob2> poutine: they don't have to, I was merely suggesting it
<poutine> ok, but I'm asking your opinion
<bob2> poutine: if the discussion got more stupid and/or disruptive, then I might intervene
<Dobs> Google I have.  Yes, it is pci
<robotgeek> cafuego: if i leave and come back, are they still on ignore?
* robotgeek is a irc newb!
<poutine> robotgeek: try changing your nick
<poutine> most ignore lists are based on that
<anto9us> qt2: yes
<poutine> and you can usually tell if someone is ignoring you by pinging them
<Dobs> Ping!
<qt2> anto9us, yeah, that's what i've done, but i have to redo it every session... <.<;
<poutine> through the client to client protocol......
<robotgeek> poutine: oh okie...i don't thing i've behaved badly for anyone to ingore me!
<anto9us> qt2: you're running the updated firefox from the backports?
<qt2> mmhmm.
<robotgeek> qt2: 1.0.5?
<cafuego> robotgeek: No idea, depend son the ignore and the client. I ignore by hostmask.
<robotgeek> but the news is that 1.0.5 has bugs, and they are going to update to 1.0.6, so it's kinda pointless
<Thewarmachine> is it in the repos yet?
<robotgeek> cafuego: i think i just used nick. will learn in time :)
<Dobs> So, it is pci. Sorry to re-present the same question, but I'll go off satisfied if I can find out the following: is lspci makes no mention of wireless, or network, etc. it is safe to assume that the system (for whatever reason) is not detecting the card correctly.  I don't have to worry about drivers etc. yet.  I'm still a few steps away from configuration?
<qt2> robotgeek, nope, 1.0.4, 1.0.5 isnt in the repo's yet.
<poutine> bob2: I know a lot about unix, unix-like, and unix-derived systems, I don't go to channels solely to help people (I think that's weird), I go to get questions answered, or when I anticipate a question (I've been having troubles), I like to discuss off topic things, but I'll help someone if I see a question asked which I know the answer to, if I'm having a discussion in another channel, I'm not going to flip back to this one just to
<poutine>  spend time helping someone, do you think that's unreasonable that someone might see a benefit in allowing off topic conversations to happen as long as their tasteful?
<bob2> of course not
<poutine> they're
<hondje> wow, the #ubuntu thesis :)
<astronut> i'm test driving the ubuntu live cd, and i was wondering if anyone has used a dlink wifi card and wants to help me get it working (dlink says not possible, google says maybe, but ath_pci and other driver's didn'tt work in knoppix as those sites suggest)...
<robotgeek> qt2: i tht us said the updated firefox
<astronut> i don't even see the card in lspci at the momment
<micahf> bob2, actually, surprisingly, PCIe makes it so that GPU's don't need onboard RAM!
<micahf> see here: http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/hardware/pcie.ars/6
<hybrid_goth> everyone calm down I am back now
<bob2> astronut: might need that silly acx_pci module instead
<poutine> well, do *you* see a benefit in allowing off topic conversation for the purpose of putting questions in the viewable area for people who potentially know the answer?
<bob2> micahf: agp does that too, but it's crap and slow
<astronut> bob2, how do i init the card?
<bob2> astronut: load the module...
<HrdwrBoB> micahf: yeah but they still suck
<HrdwrBoB> (basically)
<bob2> poutine: yes
<qt2> robotgeek, the 'updated forefox fromt he backports' refers to '1.0.4-1ubuntu3-5.04ubp5' i believe...
<cafuego> poutine: Now imagine 600 people all blabbering off-topic. Why should _you_ get a special treatment?
<qt2> correct anto9us?
<astronut> bob2, not sure pcmia sees it
<Burgundavia> !cedega
<ubotu> methinks cedega is http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<bob2> astronut: oh, ouch
<astronut> not sure
<astronut> acx_pci you said?
<Thewarmachine> seriously important question
<astronut> modprobed, don't see a light on the card
<bob2> not if it's pcmcia
<anto9us> qt2: yes
<Burgundavia> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is probably wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<tritium> poutine, did you know there's an #ubuntu-offtopic channel ?
<Thewarmachine> is updating to gcc4.0 a problem
<astronut> hmm...
<robotgeek> qt2: okay..i already have, i guess
<bob2> Thewarmachine: as the default compiler, yes
<Thewarmachine> shit
<Burgundavia> !cedega
<astronut> acx_init_module: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 Driver initialized, waiting for cards to probe...
<astronut> i think this does sound like the right module
<poutine> cafuego: you're assuming everyone here wants to have an offtopic conversation, most people are here solely to get help, they don't know the answers to questions, and I'm willing to bet those people are less likely to participate in geeky conversations
<cafuego> Note that acx_pci doesn work proeprly for some acx_111 cards. ndsiwrapper might be a better choice for those.
<micahf> HrdwrBoB, why do they suck?
<Thewarmachine> i wanna update firefox, and its telling me to install gcc 4.0
<bob2> astronut: except it's for pci...
<astronut> but not sure how to get the pcmia to recognize
<Burgundavia> !cedega
<Dobs> Me again.  The linksys card is pci. Sorry to re-present the same question, but I'll go off satisfied if I can find out the following: if lspci makes no mention of wireless, or network, etc. it is safe to assume that the system (for whatever reason) is not detecting the card correctly.  I don't have to worry about drivers etc. yet.  I'm still a few steps away from configuration?
<ubotu> well, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<micahf> bob2, agp doesn't have 4000mb/s bandwidth
<Thewarmachine> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Thewarmachine>   firefox gcc-4.0-base libcairo1 libpixman1 libstdc++6
<bob2> micahf: do you really think anything on your system can push out data at 4GB/s?
<poutine> What if everyone here committed mass suicide? Should there be something in the topic warning us about that? an #ubuntu-suicide channel just because a what-if which will never happen?
<bob2> even your memory bus is probably not that fast
<Thewarmachine> poutine shut the fuck up already
<micahf> bob2, what is your point?
<nickrud> poutine, ?
<bob2> Dobs: paste your "lspci" output to #flood
<cafuego> poutine: No, my querstion is why should some people be allowed to go on off-topic whilst others shouldn't. Do you suggest an arbitrary cut-off point when too much off-topic chat is going on? Do the ops start devoicing then? (Because they will ALL argue, as opposed to desist (like you))
<bob2> micahf: that shared memory is crap and a way for manufacturers to save money
<bob2> Thewarmachine: final warning
* tritium reminds Thewarmachine of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<qt2> anto9us, ah, figured it out, i had to run firefox with su so it would save the about:config permanently.
<[2] BoxingFiend> evening
<Thewarmachine> final warning what
<Thewarmachine> i never got a first!
<micahf> bob2, I don't understand what you have against system memory if the bandwidth is 4000mb/s
<Dobs> Thanks bob2.  I'll look for # flood
<poutine> cafuego: I'm merely answering the flood of remarks aimed towards me
<cafuego> poutine: The channel rules state be on topic. if you can or won you'll be removed. it's as simple as that.
<bob2> Thewarmachine: er, you're obviously in the wrong, so just don't do it again
<poutine> if you don't want me answering you
<bob2> Dobs: the channel #flood
<Thewarmachine> bob2: its cool man
* cafuego pads the iglist
<poutine> the most logical solution would be to stop talking to me, wouldn't it?
<bob2> micahf: because it's not really going to be 4GB/s, and it presumably consumes memory bandwidth your cpu could be using, and it probably ties up the cpu
<Burgundavia> Thewarmachine, please remember the ubuntu code of conduct
<astronut> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # cardctl status
<astronut> Socket 0:
<astronut>   3.3V CardBus card
<astronut>   function 0: [ready] 
<astronut> but no light on card
<astronut> is there anyway to see more info about it?
<Thewarmachine> I GOT THE MESSAGE ALREADY
<Thewarmachine> sheesh
<micahf> did you see the link bob2?
<nickrud> so, Thewarmachine you wanted to know a bit about gnome-moz-remote?
<bob2> micahf: to ars?
<Thewarmachine> yes nickrud!
<bob2> micahf: all the pci-e cards I've heard of have the same memory range as AGP ones do
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, it's a generic interface to netscape/mozilla/firefox that allows a program to call up a web page
<Thewarmachine> oh
<Thewarmachine> i got that when running grip
<Thewarmachine> strange, huh?
<Dobs> bob2, I pasted that for you.
<bojangles> poutine, i don't want you to think the people are discriminating or anything.....but you cannot make a dime because you were not rich to begin with....but whose fault is that.
<daniels> micahf: you cannot read 4GB/sec off any memory that exists today
<Thewarmachine> nickrud whats a really fast cd ripper
<daniels> micahf: not normal system memory, not tricked-out DDR3
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, not really, but I tend to use sensible-browser in anything that calls gnome-moz-remote
<poutine> bojangles: I have no problems making money, but I'm telling you, it wouldn't have been possible with the GPL
<poutine> regardless of who co-signed a loan for me
<daniels> micahf: 4GB/sec is a theoretical limit of 'how much could you send if there were no constraints at all'
<poutine> or how much that loan was
<bob2> Dobs: so, it's not pci, unless it's not physically plugged in, or it's pysically broken
<micahf> daniels, I know, my point is just that the bus doesn't inhibit the card's access to the memory
<daniels> micahf: if you have to wait for a round-trip, or -- and this will happen -- endure latency for your request, you're not going to even get close
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, is the startup time on breezy better than hoary? i find that starting the hotplug system in hoary takes excessively long.
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, cdripping is pretty much taken care of in linux by cdparanoia, most apps use that app
<Dobs> Thanks.  That's good to know.  I think there's a problem with the laptop
<daniels> micahf: sure it does
<Thewarmachine> nickrud, i get speeds of no greater than 2x
<daniels> micahf: you have to stall other ops on the bus while you tie it up for memory access
<bojangles> jasoncohen, that is being worked on at the hardware level...there are now some iRAM boards and some solid state hard drives with fiber optics coupling that will help the i/o latency stuff.
<bob2> Thewarmachine: as nickrud and I have said, they all use cdparanoia, which is a good thing; it does a very very good job
<Dobs> I read somewhere on the net about Toshiba A60 -302 difficulties with pci.
<bob2> Thewarmachine: it's probably just that your cd rive is crap (most are)
<daniels> micahf: not to mention that you're now going to have contention between your gpu and cpu for memory accesses, so suddenly render ops become bound to your cpu again.  ironically.
<Thewarmachine> why do i get such sluggish speeds
<Dobs> Anyway, that's good. It saves me trying to configure what is not there.
<Dobs> Thanks bob2
<bob2> Thewarmachine: you could try cdda2wav if you care more about speed than quality
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, maybe try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/<cdrom> , I've heard that that can speed things up
<bojangles> jasoncohen, so you won't have to worry...just get or design the right hardware.
<Thewarmachine> and i have a philips
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, that sets dma to on
<bob2> unless it's a dvd-rom driveor from plextor, 2x is pretty good
<Thewarmachine> wow
<bob2> I get 6x or so with my dvd drive, in paranoid mode
<Thewarmachine> its a dvd9
<poutine> Does anyone else get annoyed by ubuntu's lies about how much is installed? why is the progress bar separate for "base system" and "remaining packages", are those remaining packages _NOT_ mandatory and part of the base system?
<bob2> I really don't like your attitude
<Dobs> No
<Thewarmachine> bob MUTE him
<bob2> "base" is a well defined concept in ubuntu (and Debian)
<hybrid_goth> poutine: nope
<robotgeek> poutine: as long as it works, i don't care!
<Dobs> Lies?
<nickrud> I kinda like knowing what's what, and if I don't understand, look around
<robotgeek> poutine: and ubuntu works very very well!
* ed1t sits on a throne of lies!
<nickrud> eh, I bit again, didn't I
<poutine> bob2: may I see the definition
<poutine> or a link to it
<Thewarmachine> nickrud, that command you gave me doesnt work
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, sensible-browser?
<Dobs> Good night fine people!
<poutine> robotgeek: never said it didn't
<bob2> poutine: grep for packages in /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages which have Section: base
<Thewarmachine> ??.
<bob2> poutine: it's defined in Debian policy, www.debian.org/devel/
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, I just did it, and got firefox
<poutine> is that a definition or an example?
<Thewarmachine> no
<robotgeek> poutine: i know, but i was just speaking for myself!
<Thewarmachine> thats not what I was talkin about
<Thewarmachine> lol
<bob2> poutine: and seriously, try to phrase questions in a less annoying manner, especially when the problem is that you don't understand something
<Thewarmachine> i meant the command for cd ripper
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, ah, I use grip as my ripper
<Thewarmachine> same here
<Thewarmachine> and the command for dma gives me nothing
<poutine> bob2: English is not my native language, if I use words which do not fit, I apologize, but I'm short on synonyms
<DAC1138> i want to make hdparm run at boot, where do i put that command?
<bob2> poutine: "The base system is a minimum subset of the Debian GNU/Linux system that is installed before everything else on a new system. Thus, only very few packages are allowed to go into the base section to keep the required disk usage very small."
<DAC1138> i would rather not create any files, just modify one already there like i could on slackware
<bojangles> poutine, you should have picked different parents when you were born...like Bill Gates did or Sam Walton....if you had picked Sam Walton as your father you could have $18billion dollars for nothing to open your own fab
<bob2> poutine: "lies" is a very loaded term
<poutine> bob2: ok... but even by that, the "base system" includes those "remaining packages"
<tritium> DAC1138, there is an hdparm initscript in /etc/init.d.  Also of importance is the config file in /etc
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, 'gives me nothing', explain please
<sky_monkey007> what are you wanting hdparm to do on startup?
<bob2> poutine: no...
<bob2> poutine: they're distinct sets
<poutine> is it not required disk usage?
<poutine> or did they throw that in the definition just for fun?
<bob2> poutine: please stop it
<bob2> or you will be removed
<poutine> please stop what?
<poutine> I'm trying to understand
<bob2> being so aggressive, it's highly unpleasant
<sproingie> oh just remove the troll
<hondje> what did I do?
<Thewarmachine> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<Thewarmachine> /dev/cdrom:
<Thewarmachine>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Thewarmachine>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Thewarmachine>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<hondje> :(
<DAC1138> tritium, whoa, i just do "hdparm -c 1 -d 1 -k 1 /dev/hda" whats all that other junk do?
<sproingie> it's always the same pattern.  the instant someone gets ops, he'll say "i'll be good" etc
<tritium> DAC1138, basically they're variables that you can set for all the possible switches for hdparm
<dobwan> is scpm (system configuration profile manager - GPL Suse thing) going to be in the 10-05 release
<poutine> As I explained before, english is not my native language, I learned how to speak it from Rated R movies, I do not know the synonyms in your language to properly express my views and ideas on the subject matter, it's beyond my control
<bob2> dobwan: no
<sproingie> are you starting to notice the trolling yet?
<DAC1138> tritium, so can i just throw my hdparm command in there?
<bob2> poutine: and what is your native language?
<poutine> spanish
<Thewarmachine> trolling.....yeah
<tritium> DAC1138, near the very bottom of that file you can use your command line.
<bob2> sproingie: I'm not dumb, I just try to give people the benefit of the doubt
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, since I don't know your drive, maybe it cannot handle dma. We're pushing the limits of my hardware knowledge here
<dobwan> bob2, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<DAC1138> tritium, alright. thanks a bunch
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Thewarmachine> lol
<tritium> DAC1138, of course
<poutine> they don't speak my dialect
<poutine> bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@cpe-65-24-126-227.columbus.res.rr.com]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Thewarmachine> poutine tu tienes una problema?
<sproingie> i think it's kline time
<bob2> no ones going to kline someone for being slightly annoying
<hondje> Thewarmachine: try using the /dev/hd? instead of /dev/cdrom...probably won't help, though
<cafuego> The Obsessive COmpulsive Discusser! I think someone had some projection issues and forgot their medication.
* The_Vox thinks everybody forgot their meds today...
<cafuego> bob2: I would, if I were an oper. (On mondays anyway)
<foursti> guys my touchpad doesnt work in hoary new install, its a acer ferrari 4000
<astronut> found my issue, it's detailed here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39379.html
<Thewarmachine> nothing
<robotgeek> hello, what's happening?
<danielcj> hi everybody... please, can anyone help me with latex on ubuntu? I'm having problems in configuring brazilian portugues in latex...
<DAC1138> poutine is speechless now, lol
<sproingie> mmm latex
<nickrud> Thewarmachine, then, it looks like dma is not an option on your cd drive ;(
<foursti> anyone know how to get my touchpad working
<Thewarmachine> awwww man
* cafuego slices his hand with a serrated breadkniffe
<DAC1138> foursti, are you using 2 devices?
<hondje> cafuego: nice
<DAC1138> foursti, i had to make my linux use 2 devices, since i use a usb mouse and a touchpad
<foursti> DAC1138, no i dont have any mice connected
<sky_monkey007> Thwar
<astronut> there a good wifi manager on the live cd?
<astronut> to detect networks and such
<danielcj> sproingie, know anything about configuring latex?
<astronut> ?
<sky_monkey007> cdrom drives are only 20 bucks :)
<astronut> like kwifimanager, but gnome?
<DAC1138> foursti, hmm. afaik, linux uses ps2 mouse "drivers" or whatever to apply to touchpads
<nameless1> Can someone tell me howto repartition and format a hdd thru ubuntu, is there some software i can install thru synap to do this?
<sproingie> danielcj: my knowledge of all things tex is like 15 years old
<Thewarmachine> sky_monkey: wheres the fun there
<kjon> !info libvorbis-dev
<ubotu> libvorbis-dev: (The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (development files)), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 446 kB, Installed size: 1996 kB
<chaps0063> is there any way to get my window to flash in gaim when a new message arrived?
<DAC1138> nameless1, qtparted
<nickrud> nameless1, cfdisk, and it should already be in your install
<sky_monkey007> astronut, I've used the gtkwifi applet for a nice long time.  It works great for gnome
<foursti> DAC1138, can u give me the right driver to use?
<DAC1138> nameless1, or just parted
<foursti> DAC1138, psaux?
<cafuego> ouch
<sky_monkey007> I'm not sure if it's in the livecd tho.
<nameless1> thanx
<astronut> sky_monkey007, live cd :-)
<DAC1138> foursti, no, im using a funky xserver, so mines different
<kjon> Does anybody know where can I get libvorbis-dev?
<DAC1138> kjon, the sf.net project page
<sky_monkey007> kjon, it's probably on the universe or multiverse repo's,
<bob2> jasoncohen: from ubuntu...
<cafuego> !find libvorbis-dev
<TokenBad> well found out don't like Xandros
<ubotu> libvorbis-dev: (The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (development files)), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 446 kB, Installed size: 1996 kB
<foursti> DAC1138, well i did cat for psaux and input/mice
<foursti> DAC1138, neither work
<shad0w1e> help! how do I configure my ethernet adapter from the console?
<astronut> shad0w1e, ifconfig
<kjon> eps. sky_monkey007: You're wrong. That package *isn't* on the ubuntu repositories... I heard that I might get it from debian's, but I don't know if I should do that...
<sky_monkey007> TokenBad, whats bad about Xandrox?
<shad0w1e> astronut, , thank
<shad0w1e> s
<foursti> DAC1138, which other drivers are there
<TokenBad> it keeps disconnecting my inet
<TokenBad> for no apparent reason
<DAC1138> foursti, i dont know. is it a new laptop?
<kjon> (I had to reinstall ubuntu... T-T no more debian repositories T-T)
<bob2> kjon: libvorbis-dev - The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (development files)
<TokenBad> will be online for a good bit..then nothing
<bob2> kjon: no, it's in ubuntu
<TokenBad> all lights on modem and stuff are still on
<sky_monkey007> kjon, sorry about that.  Just a guess.  I'd be very careful about dipping into Debian repos, unless you know much about apt-pinning.
<foursti> DAC1138, yes brand new
<TokenBad> and everything but can't get on irc..can't load webpages..nothing
<foursti> DAC1138, acer ferrari 4000
<kjon> sky_monkey007: buaaahhhhh T-T :'(...
<sproingie> acer sells a desktop called a ferrari?
<foursti> yes
<tritium> chaps0063, not sure about flashing windows, but you may want to check out gaim-guifications
<bob2> kjon: perhaps you have the network repositories disabled
<sproingie> that's like driving a Kia Lamborghini
<sky_monkey007> TokenBad, that sucks bro!  How does Ubuntu work on with your box?
<bob2> kjon: you'll need to fix that
<kjon> sproingie: I got acer's ferrari (but the notebook version!)
<chaps0063> tritium: is gnome 2.12 working with ubuntu
<TokenBad> it works fine
<TokenBad> never had a problem with my inet out of it
<tritium> chaps0063, it will in breezy
<foursti> kjon, ...im talking about the notebook versin
<chaps0063> tritium: ok.
<foursti> kjon, yea
<DAC1138> foursti, i couldnt tell ya then
<gentoothreefour>  does anyone know why for some reason when bootsplash is change from silent to verbose there is no splash image on the background? i have splashutils installed latest version and i am having problems making the spash image display when it is in verbose
<kjon> foursti: I guess I read "desktop"... sorry.
<foursti> kjon, do u have ur touchpad working
<shad0w1e> um how do I "save and exit" under vi?
<nickrud> shad0w1e, :wq
<foursti> kjon, in ubuntu
<shad0w1e> nickrud, thanks
<kjon> foursti: On ubuntu, not fully. I have that damned erratic movement naggin' me...
<nickrud> shad0w1e, you may have to hit excape first
<bob2> gentoothreefour: er, you seem to be in the wrong channel
<shad0w1e> they should give a class on vi
<TokenBad> I was going to install Xandros on my moms computer..but if it going to disconnect all the time
<DAC1138> brb, gotta reboot in windows :(
<foursti> kjon, mine doesnt even work can u tell me what driver ur using in xorg.conf
<TokenBad> then will not do it
<nickrud> vitutor
<kjon> bob2: About repositories... I added updates, patches and all that stuff from synaptics...
<kjon> bob2: But I don't know any other...
<bob2> kjon: well, libvorbis-dev is certainly in main
<TokenBad> what really need to find is a linux that will let her run autocad
<kjon> foursti: hell... give me five minutes, I have a friend who might help you with that.
<foursti> kjon, alright
<sky_monkey007> kjon, I was right.  It is in the Ubuntu repos :)
<shad0w1e> ...and how do I quit vi?
<sky_monkey007> hit :q
<kjon> sky_monkey007: Damned synaptics... I'm gonna wipe it out!!! T-T
<chaps0063> tritium: apparently gaim's flashing windows will only work with gnome 2.12
<kjon> that's why I love the creepy bash...
<sky_monkey007> I like Aptitude better than Synaptic
<shad0w1e> sky_monkey007, it aint working
<shad0w1e> it says read-only
<shad0w1e> ! to overwrite
<nickrud> shad0w1e, try running vimtutor from the command line, it will get you thru the basics
<ubotu> shad0w1e: Are you smoking crack?
<sky_monkey007> hold the shift key and the semi colon, and then type q
<chaps0063> g
<tritium> chaps0063, did you look into gaim-guifications?  it might have something that'll work for you/
<dobwan> can I do a net install of UBUNTU(say it loud and proud) using only a boot floppy and wireless Orinoco card? (it's to a laptop with no cd)
<shad0w1e> sky_monkey007, not working!
<sky_monkey007> you may have to hit the esc key first to get out of edit mode
<chaps0063> tritium: i'm just going to wait for breezy.
<sky_monkey007> hit the escape key, and then :q
<shad0w1e> sky_monkey007, I'm already out of edit mode
<shad0w1e> it keeps saying cannot write, ! to override
<nickrud> shad0w1e, that probably means you tried editing a file you do not own
<chaps0063> tritium: right now I'm using message notification and just inserting (*) into the title window when a new message has arrived.
<shad0w1e> I'm gonna have to come in as su
<kjon> Does anybody tried the Gnomebaker 0.4?
<shad0w1e> nickrud, well yes
<shad0w1e> now I just want to get out
<sky_monkey007> shad0w1e, it works in my vi
<nickrud> shad0w1e, :q!
<bob2> dobwan: no
<shad0w1e> im gonna try it again
<bob2> dobwan: you could use pxeboot floppies, tho, if yo usetup a pxe/dhcp server
<sky_monkey007> just hit ctrl-c if you can't figure it out
<kjon> dobwan: I wanna be like you when I grow older!!!
<sky_monkey007> lol
<bob2> and find a pxeboot image that does wireless
<shad0w1e> ah the q! did it...
<shad0w1e> thanks
<nickrud> sky_monkey007, evil ;)
* sky_monkey007 knows he's evil
<nickrud> ah, thats good
* sky_monkey007 thinks someone should printout a "vi cheatsheet"
<foursti> kjon u there
<cafuego> sky_monkey007: Why don you order the VIM Coffee Mug?
<dobwan> bob2, man I got 2 strikes and I don't even play ball (kjon, how did you know I was "older"?) lol
* sky_monkey007 says or they should use gedit.
<rg58sma> hiiii
<foursti> guys im getting: synaptics touchpad not detected (EE)
<sky_monkey007> cafuego, I used to have that, actually :)
<foursti> any clue how to get the touchpad workin
<nickrud> hey rg58sma
<tritium> foursti, do you actually have one?
<sky_monkey007> rg58sma, what model of laptop
<foursti> tritium, i have a touchpad, lol
<tritium> foursti, but is it a synaptics one?
<shad0w1e> finally, I got into GUI! the first thing I'm doing is installing nano!
<nickrud> lol
<cafuego> sky_monkey007: http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<foursti> tritium, how do i check
<shad0w1e> as soon as I get my connection working...
<sky_monkey007> more like...
<tritium> rg58sma, were you able to add your new user to the admin group?
<sky_monkey007> shad0w1e, http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<shad0w1e> ok thanks a lot guys
<astronut> now... my mouse is a laptop touch pad.... the right side has ridges, it's software mapped to a scroll wheel....how do i set that up in linux?
<shad0w1e> lol. is vi really better than nano?
<shad0w1e> should I get hit for asking that question?
<ColonelKernel> nano rules the universe
<astronut> shad0w1e, vi > all
<astronut> !start an editor war
<ubotu> astronut: Bugger all, i dunno
<astronut> oops, that's #debian
<cafuego> shad0w1e: Yes, but it has a far steeper learning curve and is guaranteed to annoy you for the first few days.
<shad0w1e> oh and another question
<astronut> ubotu is a bot right?
<ubotu> astronut: Bugger all, i dunno
<foursti> tritium, how do i check
<shad0w1e> does maddox really use vi for everything?
<nickrud> nano will fix the universe, when everything else is broken
<shad0w1e> astronut, is vi better than kate?
<astronut> shad0w1e, yes
<astronut> vi > all
<shad0w1e> yes but its no gui
<sky_monkey007> vi is always > all
<shad0w1e> ..
<tritium> foursti, foursti try mdetect
<sky_monkey007> exactly
<sky_monkey007> gui = bloat
<shad0w1e> no gui = no cut copy paste
<astronut> my touchpad has a portion that is software mapped to a mouse wheel, how do i do this in linux? (windows laptop)
<nickrud> shad0w1e, try gvim, it has a gui over vim
<sky_monkey007> hahahaha
<astronut> shad0w1e, gpm = copy/paste
<sky_monkey007> shift-insert
<foursti> tritium, mdetect displays intellimouse..
<sky_monkey007> = cli past
<shad0w1e> good point
<astronut> in vi, you can cut a line using dd, then p to past it
<sky_monkey007> paste rather
<foursti> tritium, theres no mouse connected
<cafuego> shad0w1e: a gui only makes an editor slower. ':14' is far quicker them moving your hand to the mouse, moving he mosue, moving your hand back.
<shad0w1e> plus I think theres a way to get the mouse working in the console
<tritium> foursti, it's your touchpad then
<astronut> shad0w1e, gpm
<sky_monkey007> if it's a console app, then ya
<shad0w1e> one of these days i gotta learn vi
<sky_monkey007> like Aptitude
<shad0w1e> until then its nano for me!
<foursti> tritium, so what steps do i need to take
<cafuego> Also see vim in screen, extra paste buffer.
<astronut> my touchpad has a portion that is software mapped to a mouse wheel, how do i do this in linux? (windows laptop)
<cheesycow5> someone try typing: /server irc.flash.yahoo.com
<sky_monkey007> just force yourself to use it for all of your non-critical text editing
<cheesycow5> im testing something
* nickrud cannot do debs without aptitude, anymore
<astronut> .....
<shad0w1e> k thanks guys I'm out
<bojangles> poutine, and also another niche market player is the E12K processor which tries to be useful in the scientific markets....so you have proof this is not fantasy land
* astronut thinks knowledge_ fell for cheesycow5
<tritium> foursti, is your mouse working right now?
* cheesycow5 does too
<benplaut> what is LaTeX?
* sky_monkey007 says "never trust anyone saying, "click this link/run this command/etc...I'm testing something."
<qt2> are there any ubuntu bugs abiout random programs crashing to the desktop?
<sky_monkey007> no offense, of course
<foursti> tritium, touchpad? no its not, and i havnt tried an external mouse
<tritium> benplaut, beautiful typesetting software :)
<cafuego> benplaut: DTP on the console.
<cheesycow5> none taken :P
<nickrud> benplaut, it's an old page layout format
<nickrud> he
<cheesycow5> how bout this
<tritium> foursti, I'm not talking about an external mouse
<cheesycow5> can someone test: /disco flashy lights
<foursti> tritium, well the touchpad doesnt respond
<tritium> nickrud, it's still widely used, despite its age
<bob2> latex isn't a page layout format
<cafuego> cheesycow5: bash: /disco: No such file or directory
<bob2> it's a document format
<tiglionabbit> say, anyone here know a lot about LVM?
<bob2> you just provide the text, marking up titles, index words, etc, and it lays it out for you
<nickrud> tritium, I've used it once or twice, but since I don't write/publish technical stuff ....
<cheesycow5> cafuego: hold on lemme try
<tritium> nickrud, I use it all the time
* cheesycow5 is almost stupid enough to actually do so
<david> hello
* nickrud hides, not wanting to start another format war :)
<sproingie> is there a way to bind arbitrary keycode (not keysyms) with xmodmap?
<foursti> tritium, ? any idea
<sproingie> i have all these funky buttons on top of my keyboard, and they all give off keycodes
<david> any one know a thing or 2 about 3d acceloration
<Madpilot> david: you trying to get your card working in Ubuntu?
<sproingie> actually, oddly enough only some of them give off keycodes
<tritium> foursti, try reconfiguring your xserver, and configure the mouse for your hardware.  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<astronut> !touchpad
<ubotu> No idea, astronut
<david> I have a ati mobility radeon 9700
<Madpilot> david: see the URL that ubotu just posted, probably...
<david> ya ubuntu
<david> I have done this 2 times and it dont work
<Madpilot> just changed ubotu's entry on itself...
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> well, ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<danielcj> benplaut, LaTeX is a software which allows you to create professional documents... and you don't need to worry about  appearance... wanna know more?
<bojangles> ubotu, what did you do get eggdrop out of synaptic
<ubotu> bojangles: I don't know
<tritium> benplaut, I use it daily.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.
<cafuego> bojangles: eggdrop is in universe or multiverse.
<nickrud> !synaptics
<bojangles> ubotu, seems like every channel wants to play with their bots
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nickrud
<ubotu> bojangles: I don't know, could you explain it?
<david> I get an error saying only 2d acceloration is enabled
<bojangles> ubotu, they have one in ##hurd also
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, bojangles
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<cafuego> You can play with ubotu on #debian-bots
<nickrud> cafuego, is there an easy way to add an alias to an ubotu factoid?
<david> do I need to use xfree86?
<tiglionabbit> !lvm
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: No idea
<cafuego> nickrud: There's a way to do reference ones, I think. Let me check.
<rg58sma> someone wanna helpme with chown
<GhostFreeman> Can anyone give me a hand with enabling 3D Rendering for a Voodoo 3
<sproingie> david: do you have the kernel module installed?
<david> whitch one
<david> xfree?
<sproingie> david: for ati
<tritium> rg58sma, you were asking earlier about giving a new user sudo priveleges.  Did you end up adding that user to the admin group?
<david> oh the ati modual
<sproingie> lsmod | grep fgl
<david> no
<david> modprobe fgl?
<sproingie> you need that
<sproingie> fglrx actually
<sproingie> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<rg58sma> yes
<david> ok
<david> one sec
<sproingie> actually it looks like the version and name are in the module
<sproingie> search for it with aptitude or synaptic and install the appropriate package for your kernel
<sproingie> s/module/package/
<david> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<rg58sma> have a litle problem with ln -sf
<nickrud> cafuego, I need to log off, if you don't mind, I'll ask again later
<tritium> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), sproingie
<cafuego> nickrud: np
<robert_pectol> sproingie:   I have the same issue with a Microsoft Elite Wireless keyboard and mouse... just use the setkeycodes command to assign them to unused/available slots...  won't give you any functionality but it'll keep the kernel from complaining and your /var/log/messages won't grow un-necessarily large with unrecognized keycodes messages...
<sproingie> robert_pectol: it logs them?  wowsers.
<david> sproingie: sympatic says it is installed
<robert_pectol> sproingie:   I just added them to the /etc/keymap.sh script so that they get assigned automatically...
<rg58sma> anyone
<tritium> david, good.  It should have been
<sproingie> robert_pectol: i have no such script in /etc actually
<tritium> rg58sma, you never answered me...
<david> sproingie: what now
<apollo2011> I am trying to add my Palm Tungsten T to the PalmOS devices list and I am not sure what port it is.  I looked in the messages log and it is apparently on USB1 but I don't know the location of that in /dev.  I cant find any usb devices in the /dev folder
<cafuego> stupid bot
<sproingie> david: what kernel version are you using?
<robert_pectol> sproingie:   not using ubuntu?  Either way, you can put them in any of the init scripts...
<david> 2.6.10
<sproingie> robert_pectol: i am, but don't have such a script
<robert_pectol> sproingie:   I see...
<snackalot> dose anyone know of a program for tuning your guitar
<sproingie> david: ok, did you just install the package?  try insmod fglrx
<robotgeek> cafuego: don't insult my brethren!
<david> sproingie: it has bean installed 4 a while and the out put of insmod fglrx is  can't read 'fglrx': No such file or directory
<konki> is the X.org an OS like Ubuntu with a windows like environment... can it run microsoft programs?
<cafuego> konki: no.
<benplaut> robotgeek:   :)
<apollo2011> someone plz help me
<tritium> david, what are you trying to do?
<cafuego> konki: X.org is a GUI display system for Linux (and BSD and UNIX)
<david> get 3d acceleration working
<cafuego> konki: it has nothing to do with MS Windows.
<benplaut> apollo2011: try asking at www.ubuntuforums.com
<bojangles> konki, no...basically X is a server that supports some graphics drawing routines....along with one or several X client to access it
<tritium> david, and you followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<rg58sma> hii
<david> yes but didnt work
<apollo2011> benplaut: I could...i've gone on there before
<rg58sma> i wanna make permition to fat32 unit
<konki> is it worth upgrading or setting up X??
<konki> on my PC
<sproingie> ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<sproingie> er
<sproingie> david: ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<sproingie> david: that show anything?
<benplaut> apollo2011: go ahead and ask there... alot more people will see your question ;)
<tritium> david, which part failed?
<bojangles> konki, there is nothing really unique about it.....and there is a y-server to compete with it....but most apps have been ported to X which makes it popular
<tha_gamemaster> has anyone installed transcode from the tree without errors? i'm still using warty.
<david> No such file or directory
<tritium> david, modinfo fglrx fails?
<david> DRI initialization failed
<sproingie> david: you don't actually have the module.  sure you have the restricted-modules package for your kernel?
<david> I will check again
<sproingie> david: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<teferi> tritium: insert nag about testing evo-mail-notify to see if it works
<teferi> tritium: also, pull the new version, same url
<tritium> teferi, can you please provide the URL to me again?  :)
<teferi> sure
<teferi> http://wmute.net/~teferi/evo-mail-notify.py
<david> I am using sympatic
<tritium> david, what does "uname -r" tell you?
<teferi> now supports newer versions of dbus than even breezy has
<david> synaptic
<bojangles> konki, now MS plays a different game....they put the graphics devices in the kernel instead of having it as an external server add-on to the kernel
<david> 2.6.10-5-386
<teferi> bojangles: it's been that way since NT4...
<tritium> david, "sudo apt-get install linux-386" then, to pull in the restricted modules package
<teferi> it's not really "different" anymore
<bojangles> konki, but either way you have some graphics drawing primitives at your disposal.
<tritium> david, you might also want to try linux-686 if you have a newer processor
<tritium> thanks, teferi
<teferi> no problem
<david> ok
<david> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 is already the newest version
<teferi> you need python-gnome2, python-gnome2-dev, python-gnome2-extras, python-gnome2-extras-dev, python2.4-dbus
<tritium> davidf, good
<rg58sma> what is this script???
<tritium> teferi, it would be nice if it didn't depend on -dev packages
<teferi> rg58sma: my thing?
<david> ok so I am getting to kernel now
<teferi> tritium: the not -dev packages don't actually have anything in them
<teferi> check dpkg -L
<flodine> hello
<rg58sma> yes
<teferi> just the /usr/share/doc entries
<Marble2> is there a good video editor out there I can use? I want to cut part out of the middle of a video clip
<teferi> rg58sma: it's a script that sticks an indicator in your system tray when evolution says it has new mail
<teferi> tritium: this is probably a bug
<snackalot> can anyone tell me wich lib i need rof mp3 on music player
<rg58sma> ok works with yahoo??''
<teferi> rg58sma: no, it works with evolution
<teferi> imap, pop3, whatever else it does
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> i have yahoo
<konki> ok thanks bojangles...
<tritium> snackalot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<david> after apt-get install linux-386 I do a apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<teferi> tritium: i dare say that that link needs to be more prominently placed
<teferi> i think it's the most frequently asked FAQ
<snackalot> thanks A
<rg58sma> how to install it??
<tritium> teferi, yeah, so does the RootSudo one
<teferi> rg58sma: install the packages i mentioned a few lines back and then make it executable and run it
<tritium> and the BinaryFormats one
<teferi> aye
<tritium> I mean BinaryDriverHowto
<rg58sma> what packages
<david> after "apt-get install linux-386" do I just restart
<rg58sma> python-gnome2, python-gnome2-dev, python-gnome2-extras, python-gnome2-extras-dev, python2.4-dbus
<tritium> david, again, you may wish to try linux-686.  Also, what part fails when you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<teferi> rg58sma: aye
<david> it all works it just has no effect..... in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log it says DRI initialization failed
<david> I am now trying 686
<tritium> david, can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<david> pastebin?
<rg58sma> sh evo.......
<teferi> python evo...
<teferi> it's python
<tritium> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<rg58sma> that its all??
<teferi> aye
<david> should I send it 2 you
<tritium> david, no, please see the above URL for pastebin
<david> ok it is done
<nameless1> can someone tell me how to get my kernel version thru the console ?
<tritium> nameless1, uname -r
<bimberi> teferi: I've installed the script (and the packages) and have it running, sent myself an email.  Nothing appears in the Notification Area of the gnome panel
<teferi> bimberi: Wait until evolution acknowledges that you have new mail
<teferi> Also, you need evolution-plugins installed...
<mindamp> how do i add something to startup?
<bimberi> teferi: k
<mindamp> like mount -t smbfs  yada yada yada
<teferi> bimberi: sorry, i should have mentioned that
<mindamp> hello?
<david> sorry made misstack did it again
* homer2 is Away, Reason: ( sleep ) | Since: ( Monday, July 18, 2005. 16:03:35 ) Xlack v2.1
<kokl> is anybody here?
<michaeln> Does anyone know if the netgear wg121 usb wireless adapter is supported?
<kokl> do u guys support suse 9.3?
<mindamp> no
<mindamp> go away
<kokl> lol
<mindamp> #ubuntu
<tritium> mindamp, be nice
<kokl> i thought its all alike
<mindamp> could someone help me with startup scripts?
<tritium> kokl, it's rather different.  Sorry...
<kokl> thansk anyway
<mindamp> try #suse
<kokl> i did
<mindamp> startup scripts...
<kokl> no response
<bimberi> teferi: np whatsoever - can't find an package called "evolution-plugins" though
<mindamp> whats your problem
<teferi> bimberi: moment
<david> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/315941
<kokl> do u know wat is compile?
<teferi> bimberi: if you go to edit->plugins in evo, what do you see?
<teferi> if it's not under edit, it may be somewhere else; this is breezy evo
<synd> any reason that irssi and xterm not work well?
<synd> ie. the alt+num doesnt work
<tritium> mindamp, to add a startup script, you should use update-rc.d
<mindamp> yes i know what compile is
<kokl> is that a command?
<kokl> or a program?
<mindamp> neither
<mindamp> its a word
<kokl> a word that is a command?
<mindamp> tritium.. so if i wanted to add "bashscript" to startup...
<synd> anyone?
<mindamp> what would be the structure...
<benplaut> compiling is taking a lump of code and re-organizing it into a program
<benplaut> can anyone explain better?
<tritium> kokl, check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiler
* homer2 is back ( Away 4 mins 3 secs )
<bimberi> teferi: Tools -> Manage Plugins (Evo 2.2.1.1 - I'm using hoary).  Lots of things - all enabled
<tritium> mindamp, check the manpage for update-rc.d
<david> well.. it is to translate code from human readable to computer readable
<benplaut> homer2, i beleive that was actually 0:4:4   ;)
<teferi> bimberi: Is the "NEw Mail Notification" thing among them?
<teferi> That's the thing that puts messages on D-Bus
<teferi> tritium: incidentially, did it work for you?
<bimberi> teferi: Yes - I can see "New Mail Notification" which is enabled
<Madpilot> anyone know how to get Adobe Postscript fonts (.pfm format) to be selectable in OpenOffice? the OOo IRC is dead, dead, dead...
<teferi> bimberi: hm...it should be working, then...
<teferi> bimberi: run 'dbus-monitor' from another terminal and send yourself another mail
<teferi> wait for it to show up in evo
<tritium> teferi, sorry, haven't tried yet
<teferi> you should see a 'Newmail' signal in dbus-monitor, and the indicator should show up in your tray
<bimberi> teferi: k
<foursti> when is breezy going to go into software freeze
<teferi> when it's ready.
<foursti> theres a date i believe
<foursti> its not random
<ColonelKernel> lol I posted a fix to fedora's weak ass kernel handling, I stopped using the distro a couple of weeks ago and I just got an email they fixed the documentation...
<teferi> dates have been known to be flexible
<ColonelKernel> you have to go through a BUNCH of nonsense to get yourself a decent kernel out of their kernel.src.rp,s
<ColonelKernel> rpms
<bimberi> teferi: hm - nothing seen in the dbus monitor - however I'm manually getting mail by clicking "Send/Receive".
<bimberi> teferi: I'll try shortening the "check for email" interval and leave it alone
<teferi> bimberi: has the mail shown up in your inbox?
<teferi> if it shows up in your inbox, it should emit the signal
<teferi> if that isn't happening, something beyond my control is going on
<bimberi> teferi: it did - after I clicked "Send / Receive"
<teferi> grr
<teferi> i wonder if that's a bug in hoary's evolution
<tritium> foursti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar
<bimberi> teferi: I'm not running the script as root
<robotgeek>  benplaut , why go thru all that?
<Madpilot> as anyone installed OpenOffice 2 in Hoary? How beta-ish is that beta?
<teferi> bimberi: i hope you're not!
<teferi> you don't need to
<teferi> it listens on the session bus, not the system bus
<benplaut> robotgeek: i'm bored :)
<teferi> er...you are running a session bus, right?
<bimberi> teferi: lol - k
<teferi> bimberi: look in ps aux for a dbus-daemon or dbus-1-daemon running under your username
<IcemanV9> is it possible to modify the kernel to weed out all useless modules? it would help a lot with memory, resources, etc, right?
<teferi> if not, that's likely the problem right there...
<IcemanV9> any wiki page on it?
<teferi> IcemanV9: it only loads drivers for hardware you have
<teferi> so don't worry
<bimberi> teferi: k
<robotgeek> lucky me, robots don't get bored!
<IcemanV9> is that right? interesting
<teferi> IcemanV9: it's the magic of discover and hotplug
<teferi> share and enjoy.
<IcemanV9> ha. ok. teferi
<tritium> IcemanV9, lsmod to see the modules that you have loaded.  It's a subset of all that are available to you.
<bimberi> teferi: yes - a "dbus-daemon-1 --fork --print-pid 8 --print-address 6 --session" process is running
<teferi> grrrrr
<teferi> let me grab a hoary livecd and test this on my other box
<tritium> teferi, I'll test your software on Friday afternoon
<teferi> tritium: no rush
<teferi> i just want to find out why this isn't working for either of the hoary users i asked to test it
<tritium> ok
<robotgeek> if would start a vi vs emacs troll, but the ops will kick me out :)
* Efwis ok gang, I'm gone for the night, see ya
<danny> hello I need help installing real player on my ubuntu but it wont work
<robotgeek> Madpilot: yup...u mean openoffice beta?
<bimberi> teferi: FYI it ran happily without python-gnome2-dev, python-gnome2-extras and python-gnome2-extras-dev.  I've since installed them just in case that was the issue.
<danny> i tried a lot but doesnt work
<danny> plz help
<bimberi> ... with the lack of notification
<danny> i tried the bin file
<robotgeek> danny: what seems to be the problem?
<tritium> Madpilot, I had installed it at one point, but rarely use such software
<danny> won't work
<teferi> bimberi: huh, that shouldn't happen :P
<danny> I can't get real player 10 at work
<IcemanV9> Madpilot: i used openoffice.org2 since i installed Ubuntu; it worked just great so far. i have used it a lot for cover letter, resume, complaints, suggestion, tech document and whatsnot.
<robotgeek> danny: what machine are using, intel/mac?
<danny> intel
<danny> pentium 4
<hybrid_goth> danny: tried helix?
<robotgeek> IcemanV9: i've typed half of my thesis in oo2
<robotgeek> danny: what do u mean doesn't work?
<danny> yeah but i am a real newbie so i tried to install it but didnt seemed to work :S
<IcemanV9> robotgeek: that's great.
<tritium> robotgeek, your university doesn't use LaTeX for theses?
<hybrid_goth> danny: whats the real package name
<danny> he only installs in my hopme folder
<danny> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<robotgeek> tritium: latex is for typsetting. that's the final stage. and yes, we do use latex
<illogic-al> hey, any gmaers here?
<Madpilot> OOo2 is in ubuntu's repos; I'm thinking of installing it in the hopes of fixing some of the irritations in OOo1...
<hybrid_goth> danny: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<danny> I tried
<hybrid_goth> what happened
<IcemanV9> only thing i don't like about oo2 is the splash screen. i want the new one.
<tritium> robotgeek, yeah, I'm aware of what it's for.  I use it daily ;)
<benplaut> illogic-al: in the linux world? unlikely...
<robotgeek> IcemanV9: i personally hate all kinds of splash screens :)
<danny> he says that he has ownership errors and then it installs
<hybrid_goth> danny: i suggest helixcommunity.org
<danny> is it ready it still doesnt work i don't get the wizard
<illogic-al> well i meant here in this channel. i been using a long time and I'm a gamer
<robotgeek> tritium: that's just my official policy! my professor is really uncomfortable with latex and all. he still doesn't know i am using oo2 for all my work!
<hybrid_goth> danny: helix is in synaptic i thinl
<inc595> anyone know how to get a joystick to work?
<hybrid_goth> danny: apt-get install helix-player
<Madpilot> robotgeek: got to keep the profs happy, right? :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> okay folks, I've got a fun question. I'm trying to set up nfs server and client. when I run mount, client says "mount: RPC: Program not registered" an ideas?
<robotgeek> Madpilot: yeah. and all the screwups with the formatting (after conversion to .doc) gets blamed on word!
<danny> I am no root
<hybrid_goth> danny: type your pass
<hybrid_goth> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<danny> where?
<Madpilot> robotgeek: you can blame a lot on Word... I'm just running into conversion troubles the other way, myself. old Word97 --> OOo...
<tritium> robotgeek, sounds like a pita, especially if you include figures/plots.
<colmore> I'm having a strange problem with my wireless (built in, toshiba laptop) it works, but it "configuring network devices" takes FOREVER on startup, and likewise the network utility is very slow to "activate" eth0, and sometimes I have to reboot in order to pick up a new wireless network.  Help please! Thanks.
<hybrid_goth> danny: type sudo apt-get install helix-player then it says password: type your password there
<IcemanV9> convert it to pdf instead of doc; doc always mess things up.
<hybrid_goth> IcemanV9: i agree doc sux
<colmore> it's an internal format and should only be used as such
<danny> ok now he is doing something :)
<Madpilot> "convert to PDF" has to be the best small feature of OOo...
<danny> he is downloading :
<FlyingSquirrel32> No takers on an "easy" NFS question?
<IcemanV9> especially when you try to print doc to the printer; it almost comes out little funny
<robotgeek> tritium: the process is significanty less painful if you keep all your fonts consistent
<IcemanV9> because every printer is set differently than your own.
<tritium> robotgeek, I'm talking about openoffice(or word) -> LaTeX.  That sounds like a PITA.
<robotgeek> IcemanV9: pdf's can't be edited :(
<robotgeek> tritium: are u talking about the writertolatex plugin?
<teferi> Mmm. LaTeX.
<teferi> So much easier to just write the document in LaTeX from the start
<tritium> never used it, robotgeek.  I just edit my .tex files in a text editor.
<robotgeek> tritium: sure it doesn't convert the figures, but i figure all i need is to write myself a script!
<robotgeek> tritium: it works, even converts equations!
* tritium agrees with teferi 
<IcemanV9> robotgeek: agreed. that's too bad. i want it to be editable. especially for the contract, so people can fill out the blank.
<teferi> LaTeX is dreamy
<teferi> I could never go back to Word now
<robotgeek> IcemanV9: though u can do that with latex :)
<IcemanV9> never use LaTeX; even though i heard about it for a long time
<robotgeek> LateX is teh awesome :)
<teferi> IcemanV9: i highly recommend doing so. it's not at all hard to pick up
<teferi> the important thing is to stop worrying about formatting your document. LaTeX is better at formatting than you are
<teferi> instead, just tell it the semantic structure of your document and it'll make it pretty for you
<robotgeek> first rule of latex: latex is always right
<teferi> except when it's wrong. but that's pretty rare
<teferi> and even when it happens, it's usually correctable by using the right package
<IcemanV9> cool. :)
<teferi> IcemanV9: want me to shoot you an example simple document?
<IcemanV9> teferi: sure. pls do.
<teferi> IcemanV9: hang on, let me find one without a jillion pieces of math in it
<tritium> teferi, but that's the best feature
<teferi> tritium: yeah, but it's imposing to look at
<teferi> fine, i'll give him my term paper on automorphism groups :P
<robotgeek> tritium,teferi : used lyx? and can it import latex style sheets?
<teferi> robotgeek: no, i write it by hand
<teferi> in emacs
<IcemanV9> apt-get install lyx?
<teferi> using AucTeX
<tritium> robotgeek, I tried it and hated it.  I just use a text editor.
<teferi> emacs+auctex is joy
<teferi> absolute joy
<robotgeek> teferi: vi forever!
<teferi> if you're composing TeX in anything else, you're missing out
<robotgeek> teferi: vim-latex package
<IcemanV9> so many entries for apt-cache search latex
<teferi> pfft
<tritium> robotgeek, you can try kile, if you don't kdelibs on your system
<Madpilot> is Ghostscript included somewhere in Ubuntu repos? Can't find it, and it has a util that'll convert my pfm fonts into linux-readable formats...
<teferi> IcemanV9: apt-get install tetex-base
<tritium> Madpilot, yes
<teferi> and tetex-bin
<teferi> and tetex-extra
<teferi> that's all you really need
<robotgeek> tritium: i tried it, din't like. vim fanatic
<Madpilot> tritium: what's it called? search in Syn w/ "ghostscript" got no results.
<Madpilot> tritium: likewise "pf2afm" - no hits
<teferi> okay
<hybrid_goth> does mplayer from synaptic play .rm movies
<tritium> Maddy, are you serious?  apt-cache search ghostscript returns a long list for me
<teferi> http://wmute.net/~teferi/term-paper.tex <-- my term paper for sci-fi lit about quantum teleportation
<colmore> so anyone have any idea why a wireless card would be functioning very slowly?
<teferi> some of the markup isn't as neat as it should be, but it's certainly structured semantically
<robotgeek> colmore: too far away from the router, like i am?
<hybrid_goth> is .rm movies a "restricted Format"
<colmore> no, it's not the connection speed
<teferi> hybrid_goth: yes
<robotgeek> colmore: then?
<colmore> it takes forever for "configuring network devices" to happen and the network utility is also super slow
<hybrid_goth> teferi: it is restricted
<colmore> and sometimes i have to reboot to find a new network
<Madpilot> tritium: I thought I had all repos enabled. which repos are you using?
<teferi> hybrid_goth: yes, it is; it's realmedia
<tritium> Madpilot, main,restricted,universe, and multiverse
<robotgeek> colmore: same here, except the reboot part.
<colmore> but once i connect, the speed is fine, unless it drops the signal, then it can't find it again without a reboot
<hybrid_goth> is there a plugin for embedded .rm movies
<colmore> hmmmm, there's got to be a solution
<robotgeek> colmore: you might just be fine with a sudo dhclient ath0/wireless card
<colmore> what does dhclient do? i've been feeling my way around the command line utilities, but i haven't figured that one out yet
<Madpilot> tritium: got all those. what's the core package name?
<bojangles> Madpilot, i did not like OpenOffice 2 on breezy....it has Sun's logo all over it.
<bob2> colmore: request a dhcp lease
<bob2> colmore: and configure interfaces and the routing table approriately
<IcemanV9> colmore: that IS windows mentality; get rid of that :) you only need dhclient like robotgeek said
<colmore> ok
<colmore> didn't know about that command
<bojangles> Madpilot, now..uh OpenOffice 1 on debian has the debian logo all over it...it is much better and stands for debian freedom
<robotgeek> bojangles: there's a way to disable the logo
<colmore> tried bringing the network up and down under the gui utility, and that didn't work
<teferi> pardon me, i get these uncontrollable twitches when people start talking about logos and freedom...
<colmore> but still, any way to get "configuring network devices" to not take so darn long on startup
<Madpilot> tritium: nevermind. just tried "man pf2afm" and it must exist, there's a man page for it... not showing in Syn, tho...
<colmore> could i at least manually run the command, or have it automatically go in the background once i've booted, rather than waiting for it to finish?
<bob2> Madpilot: if you have the manpage, you have the binary
<bojangles> robotgeek, well anyway who needs it....kile works great.
<tritium> Madpilot, sorry, I'm multitasking here
<bojangles> robotgeek, and so does gnumeric
<Madpilot> bojangles: I can live with Sun's logo for an improved word processor...
<robotgeek> colmore: i just end up control c it
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone know nfs?
<Madpilot> bob2: yeah, figured that! :)
<colmore> and you can still get online, robotgeek?
<bojangles> Madpilot, well you do what you want...and let everybody else do what they want.
<teferi> ugh, nfs
<Madpilot> tritium: np, I think I'm sorted
<bob2> Madpilot: you can use "dpkg -S" to find out which package it came from
<bob2> (not that I was following properly)
<nalioth> colmore: agreed, they need to background the process
<robotgeek> colmore: i just let it book, and run a script to bring it up.
<tritium> Madpilot, okay, great.  Thanks.
* robotgeek is waiting for networkmanager
<ridejib> what's up my brethren's?
<Madpilot> bob2: dpkg -S pf2afm
<ridejib> has anyone else here used Skype before?
<colmore> "let it book?"
<bob2> ridejib: if you have a question about it, best to just ask it
<colmore> is there some way I can background that process?
<bob2> NM looks cool, but flakey
<robotgeek> colmore: boot, /action sorry
* robotgeek is still a irc newb!
<colmore> no worries
<ridejib> bob2: not really a specific question, just curiosity as to how well it works
<teferi> NM would be lovely...
<colmore> anyway, is there some way i can tell that process to run in the background?
<teferi> if it DIDN'T HARDLOCK MY LAPTOP RRRGDFADfalhlq
<colmore> keep it down, teferi
<teferi> sorry, it's just rather vexing
<robotgeek> teferi: lol. i am gonna wait till it becomes stable :)
<teferi> wise
<Madpilot> bob2: pf2afm is in both gs-esp & gs-gpl, it seems. it would be nice if the description in the repos included mention of that util...
<robotgeek> colmore: moment, looking at the init script
<colmore> thanks
<bob2> Madpilot: the descriptions can't mention every little utility in the package...packages.ubuntu.com lets you find files in packages, tho
<FlyingSquirrel32> how can I tell if portmapper is running?
<Madpilot> bob2: true, and thnx. I keep forgetting about packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: sudo netstat -plunt | grep portm
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: would bind be the same?
<robotgeek> colmore: sorry, not what i though. it isn't there
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: yes, except the binary might be called named, not bind
<bob2> I forget
<bimberi> teferi: I've pasted the (probably very boring) output from dbus-monitor to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/669 just in case it's of use.
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: I'm getting RPC: Program not registered from my nfs client.
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: sounds like you don't have it installed, or you have a broken firewall somewhere
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: named should show up in "netstat -plunt | grep named", right?
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: if it's called named, yes
<bob2> and if it's running
<bob2> yadayada
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: what pakages should I install on my client?
<colmore> so where do you think that command is located, robotgeek?
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: yeah, pretty sure you right about the name named.
<colmore> I mean, there's gotta be a way to change it, but I don't know anything about the ubuntu boot process.
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: don't think you need anything on the client
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: do either of the machines, or the network between them, have any firewall rules at all?
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2, well, have to have nfscommon, no?
<bob2> isn't it part of the ubuntu base system?
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: only if ubuntu has one.
<bob2> oh, no, my mistake
<robotgeek> colmore: i think i read something on ubuntuforums a long time ago
<CVirus> hmm
<CVirus> ubuntu
<CVirus> a good system it is ?
<aru> colmore: mine does the same thing on my laptop, what do you have for a nic?
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: pretty sure I had to install it on the server. the client already had both client and server installed.
<CVirus> I love Gnome
<bojangles> Madpilot, we can do everything we want to do with lyx or kile or gpaint or gimp or glom or dia or planner.....so we don't need openoffice at all.....but you use it if you want to.
<colmore> is there a way to just search for the string "configuring network interfaces?"
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: ah
<colmore> it's a built in card on a new toshiba
<colmore> i could look up the make if you think it makes a difference
<giant> CVirus, Your in the chat room.. I would think you would kinda likeit
<Madpilot> bojangles: um, good. I'm glad I have your permission...
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: nfs-kernel-server and nfs-user-server both Depend on it, anyway
<robotgeek> colmore: okay all your network interfaces are in /etc/network/interfaces
<bojangles> Madpilot, and plus we can even animate stuff with latex
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: ubuntu has no firewall?
<aru> colmore: probably not, I just assumed it had something to do with my pcmcia nic on the laptop, it could do the same on my desktop but I haven't rebooted in a few weeks so I don't remember
<tritium> bojangles, it would be nice if editing pdf images (such as in scribus) was easier, and produced better results
<colmore> ok, i'm looking at the interfaces file
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: it does, but by default it does nothing
<bojangles> tritium, well i don't use scribus or pdf because i am not sure of their legalities.....someone said they are proprietary and with patents.
<FlyingSquirrel32> where?
<robotgeek> colmore: just comment out that ones you don't want to bring up.
<colmore> and i can still bring them up manually after boot?
<tritium> bojangles, okay, same for postscript images, though
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel32: where what?  firewalling is a kernel function, you can use "sudo iptables -L -v -n" to see the current (filter) rules.
<robotgeek> colmore: well, with a couple of hacks...i paste my little script for my wireless
<teferi> how cute, the UPS the router is on fails at  random now...
<robotgeek> colmore: well, with a couple of hacks...i can paste my little script for my wireless
<colmore> sounds good
<bojangles> tritium, no problem with the old postscript ...its patents have long since expired....only the enhanced encapsulated postscript is still a problem
<FlyingSquirrel32> bob2: oh, that's right.
<teferi> bimberi: that's frustrating and not my fault. i'm working on debugging it
<tritium> bojangles, my concern is the difficulty in editing/modifying postscript images
<bojangles> tritium, and we make sure not to use ghostscript-ESP....we use the old gnu version
<bimberi> teferi: k - good luck - happy to help out if required :)
<tritium> bojangles, I see.
<jasmuz> hey guys
<jasmuz> anyone running splashy at boot?
<seth_k> jasmuz, I am
<jasmuz> seth_k:  im running into trouble just setting it up...the first thing it says is that i passed an incorrect video mode, and after says to check the config files
<Madpilot> damn... how do I over-ride that "Cannot open [foo] " dialog? I *know* the file is OK, but Ubuntu isn't convinced...
<seth_k> jasmuz, you ran an apt-get install and got it from the splashy repos?
<jasmuz> seth_k: nein, downloaded it off the Debian repos
<knowledge_> is there a command to find out what kernel I'm using?
<tritium> knowledge_, uname -r
<knowledge_> I wanna make sure the patch worked
<knowledge_> tritium, Thank you kindly
<tritium> uname -a for more info
<rudd> i have a problem, i just installed ubuntu, and i can't sudo su, or sudo anything for that matter
<knowledge_> so if there's no -alps at the end...it didn't work?
<tritium> knowledge_, what is "-alps"?
<knowledge_> the patch
<nomasteryoda> rudd, you try sudo -s
<nomasteryoda> rudd, and you use your password
<tritium> knowledge_, did you use make-kpkg and append a version name like that to it?
<seth_k> jasmuz, i'd try adding "deb http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/debian unstable main" to your sources.list and using that copy
<jasmuz> seth_k: thanks
<rudd> nomasteryoda, thank you
<knowledge_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27851.html <--I just copied and pasted...
<knowledge_> I have NO clue as to what those commands do
<bojangles> tritium, well i can see where that might be a valid concern especially with those nice encapsulated images.
<tritium> knowledge_, after you built your new kernel, did you reboot and select that kernel to boot into?
<tritium> bojangles, yeah
<knowledge_> ohhhhhhh.....that might make sense
<bojangles> tritium, that print real fast
<knowledge_> I thought it would default to it
<knowledge_> alrighty...brb
<seth_k> knowledge_, the good news is this works by default on breezy ;) my alps pad works great
<bojangles> tritium, but we don't edit anything but the free formats.
<tritium> bojangles, oh, okay
<knowledge_> mine does too, however I can't use tpconfig
<robotgeek> seth_k: that is good news, my friend will be happy to hear that
<teferi> crud, this isn't getting debugged tonight
<teferi> too damn late
<vladuz976> does anybody know how to view .chm files
<nightswim> chmview
<nightswim> or something like that
<teferi> xchm
<vladuz976> how do you search with apt
<tritium> vladuz976, apt-cache search <searchterm>
<robotgeek> apt-cache search blah
<aru> vladuz976: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<aru> click the search button and type in what you want
<jmspeex> How come is current (5.04) version of firefox only 1.0.2? Any way to upgrade?
<tritium> jmspeex, it actually does contain the security fixes from 1.0.4 backported into it
<cafuego> jmspeex: it's 1.0.2 with 1.0.4 patches. 1.0.5 apparently has bugs and 1.0.6 is due out soon.
<Sponge_> How do I display my kernel version?
<cafuego> Sponge_: uname -a
<tritium> uname -r
<Sponge_> thanx!
<robotgeek> well, it's boring in here
<robotgeek> browsing thru lynx is actually fun :)
<teferi> until it gets old
<jmspeex> tritium, cafuego thanks. The only annoyance now is the fact that I can't access firefox extensions.
<bimberi> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<robotgeek> good ubotu!
<bimberi> jmspeex: that fix should work for extensions too
<jmspeex> ubotu: Tried it, but it didn't work. Somehow, setting my user agent to IE6 *did* work.
<ubotu> jmspeex: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<eli> nice... i was just about to ask about firefox
<eli> ubotu to the rescue
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, eli
<robotgeek> jmspeex: ubotu is a real bot, unlike me :)
<bimberi> :)
<jmspeex> :-)
<Madpilot> so, robotgeek is not actually a robot geek...
<Madpilot> ;)
<robotgeek> Madpilot: well, i am a fake bot.
<jmspeex> :-)
<robotgeek> Madpilot: this was an automated message
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu is, like, uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<nickrud> teferi, you around?
<teferi> yeah
<teferi> i'm getting reports of it not working on hoary
<nickrud> likewise
<nickrud> I'll wait :)
<jmspeex> Any extra urls I can add to my sources.list so I can get stuff that's normally in unstable (e.g. gcc 4.0.1 and gnome-alsa-mixer)
<teferi> it seems to be an evolution bug
<teferi> it's just not emitting dbus signals at all for some reason
<jmspeex> ubotu: why?
<ubotu> jmspeex: Are you smoking crack?
<jmspeex> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> jmspeex: No idea
<jasoncohen> i know it's possible to create custom ubuntu install cds. is it also possible to create custom ubuntu live cds with additional packages?
<bojangles> jmspeex, because 1.02 has libgtkembedmoz that is used in many other programs
<teferi> man who converses with bot speaks into ether.
<jmspeex> bojangles: I was just entertaining the bot.
<bojangles> jmspeex, and if you put the new firefox in..it wipes out the old directory and destroys the library
<levander> There is some utility I can run to verify that a CD I've got hasn't been scratched and that the data on it is still good?
<Madpilot> man who converses with ubotu gets asked if he is on crack
<nickrud> offensive, isn't it
<nickrud> levander, you can do an md5sum on the device, like md5sum /dev/cdrom
<jasoncohen> also can the ubuntu live cd store settings on a USB key?
<nickrud> levander, I used that to check my hoary download, for example
<teferi> and compare that to the iso, aye
<jmspeex> So, any way to get gcc 4.0.1?
<levander> nickrud: do a md5sum on the device file itself?
<teferi> jmspeex: don't, it breaks the C++ ABI
<robotgeek> thou shall not insult bots (my bretheren ) on #ubuntu
<teferi> breezy is still working on the transition
<nickrud> levander, just make sure the cdrom you want to check is mounted
<levander> nickrud: and, I don't have to compare it against a md5 sum file that has the correct sum in it?
<teferi> nickrud: actually, you don't even have to do that
<teferi> nickrud: you can check against the raw device file
<hosler> Is there a program for linux which will free up memory?
<teferi> "free up memory"?
<levander> hosler: programs take up memory
<cafuego> hosler: 'kill'
<levander> hosler: not free it
<bojangles> jmspeex, in fact nobody even uses firefox....we have faster browsers...but we all download firefox1.02 to get the library that we need in lots of other places
<cafuego> hosler: You don't want to do that you think you want to do anyway.
<hosler> teferi: well in windows some programs leave information in the memory even after they have been closed. Im wondering if linux does the same thing and if there is a program to fix it.
<teferi> hosler: no they don't :P
<cafuego> hosler: No, Linux is not braindead in that way.
<levander> teferi: so how is this that I'm supposed to run md5sum on a device file? what's it supposed to do? I don't need to know the correct md5sum to compare the output against?
<eli> linux is great for the memory problem... never had a problem with it. used 30 programs at once today and it was running fine
<teferi> they may leave bits of themselves running, but that's different altogether
<teferi> levander: md5sum <device file>, compare to md5sum <iso file>
<nickrud> levander, I did that, and got the same md5sum that was posted on the ubuntu site, so I was quite comfortable
<teferi> hosler: if you're talking about DLLs staying in memory, shared libraries that aren't being used get paged out
<teferi> so they're not actually taking up memory
<teferi> it's like that on windows too
<hosler> ok
<teferi> don't worry about it
<levander> yeah, guys, but I don't know what the correct md5sum is supposed to be, i made these discs myself from files I just archived onto them
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell me about repositories
<bojangles> if you look in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox...you should be able to see the critical library
<eli> La_PaRCa , you mystified ubotu this time
<cafuego> hosler: Linux will start using some of your ram as disk cache, but that is freed the moment it is needed. In the mean time it speeds up I/O on yor machine./
<eli> :)
<jmspeex> teferi: I'm a developer.
<nickrud> levander, md5sum the iso you meant to burn, then the cdrom
<nickrud> compare those
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell me about backports
<teferi> jmspeex: er? I didn't say anything to you...
<levander> TerminX: nickrud: but will running md5sum attempt to read the entire disc?  And give me an error if it can't read something?  That's the common problem I have with old CD's.  Programs stop being able to read them.
<eli> ubotu tell me about repositories
<jmspeex> teferi: regarding gcc 4.0
<teferi> oh
<teferi> um
<levander> i meant teferi, not TerminX
<teferi> don't know what to tell you
<teferi> pardon me
<jmspeex> 4.0.0 is badly broken AFAIK, but 4.0.1 is supposed to be usable
<nickrud> levander, if the cd cannot be read, then all comparisons are moot, if I read you right
<La_PaRCa> uboru tell me about gdesklets
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell me about gdesklets
<eli> ubotu tell me about gdesklets
<teferi> serves me right for assuming
<levander> nickrud: right, but seee, i think that's what I want to check.  Just since I've burned the CD, it hasn't got any scratches on it, preventing me from being able to read it.  So, *if* md5sum attempts to read the whole disc, I would think it would give me an error saying "unable to read" if there's a scratch on the disc.
<nickrud> levander, try it and see what happens
<levander> nickrud: but, does it sound to you like I'm checking what I think I'm checking? about to try now
<nickrud> levander, yes, the check seems ok, but I would expect you to have some kind of hardware error if the disk is scratched
<bojangles> and plus the kde people are hacking libgtkembedmoz to produce libqtembedmoz
<levander> nickrud: exactly, i'm checking to see if I get that hardware error
<levander> nickrud: only thing I don't know is if md5sum tries to read the entire disc or not
<teferi> it will
<teferi> it has to read every byte to compute the md5sum
<levander> yeah, it's kind of acting like it is
<teferi> one byte's difference will produce a radically different hash
<levander> teferi: but I don't care about the hash
<teferi> levander: the md5sum
<levander> teferi: because I don't know what the correct hash (md5sum) is supposed to be
<nickrud> levander, yes you do, it's the md5sum
<levander> no guys, i really don't think i do
<teferi> ohh, i see, this isn't burned from an image?
<levander> someone i'm not explaining this correctly
<nickrud> levander, ah, you are just trying to see if the disk is borked
<nickrud> levander, am I stupid, or excellent :)
<levander> nickrud: exactly!!! it's an old cd with a bunch of music files on it, i want to see if i need to reburn it now that i have access to the same music through a friend
<levander> nickrud: so, do you think this test will work?
<nickrud> levander, if you cannot read it, then it's borked. Get it from your friend
<Octane> i have a backports server in my sources.list yet when I try to get a pkg that I know is backported, it tries to get the old version
<levander> nickrud: so you think md5sum is trying to read the whole disc then?
<teferi> okay, time to try the hoary livecd and see if i can get evo-mail-notify working
<teferi> or at least start on it
<eli> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<nickrud> levander, just try to copy the cd data to your harddrive, forget md5sum
<SDFH_Linux> the ABI transition in debian is annoying
<levander> nickrud: md5sum did just give me an io error, i think it worked
<bojangles> SDFH_Linux, well you can't expect your object to constantly be compatible...this is no different than the MS platform
<bojangles> object code
<hoof> is there an easy way that I can install RPMs in ubuntu?
<SDFH_Linux> yep
<teferi> SDFH_Linux: patience
<Octane> hoof: alien
<teferi> SDFH_Linux: this, too, shall pass
<bojangles> MS changes their API and ABI all the time
<levander> isn't there some eject button on the ubuntu desktop somewhere?
<SDFH_Linux> ok
<teferi> all things are transient. bugs doubly so.
<hoof> are RPMs supported in ubuntu?  Im new to ubuntu, i use fedora
<teferi> bojangles: tell that to the copy of VisiCalc for DOS I have that still runs on windows XP...
<SDFH_Linux> maybe i am worried about breaking my debian system
<nickrud> ah, which abi is changing, I'm on dialup and cannot be current
<bojangles> so that developers will keep handing over to Bill Gates all their money in the vain hopes of making any money
<teferi> bojangles: also tell that to my copy of MS-DOS Executive from Windows 1.0
<levander> hoof: try to avoid using rpms,but yes, you can install rpm on ubuntu
<teferi> bojangles: also tell that to my copy of File Manager from Windows 3.1
<teferi> You get the idea.
<hoof> Octane: yes, alien...but I had to do that in the command prompt right?  How about a package manager that works in the GUI
<calc> teferi: also note that by keeping compat to the extent that ms can't fix their security problems :)
<Octane> hoof: not that i know of, sorry
<teferi> hoof: the debian/ubuntu packaging system is called "dpkg"
<teferi> we use .debs rather than .rpms
<hoof> levander: yes, but most of my linux softwares are in rpm...i wanted to install maya for linux in ubuntu but they're in rpms
<bojangles> teferi, you mean XP is binary compatible with the real old stuff.
<calc> but as far as saying microsoft doesn't keep compat with their own stuff that is untrue they keep it to a fault
<teferi> bojangles: yep
<nickrud> hoof, look on packages.ubuntu.com for what you want before using any rpms, the odds are good
<bojangles> teferi, well that seems to conflict with a lot of gamers reports
<teferi> bojangles: therefore, there hasn't been significant ABI breakage
<calc> the only things that lose out for microsoft stuff tends to be things that do low level driver magic
<teferi> yeah
<calc> like norton utilities, etc
<teferi> or old drivers
<teferi> or
<teferi> things like that
<bojangles> teferi, well the gamers are saying that their directx object code has to change from one version to the next
<calc> i don't think linux is particularly bad in that it doesn't support old stuff though
<teferi> bojangles: nuh-uh
<calc> it just makes open source software more important :)
<teferi> bojangles: you ask for a specific version of DX in your code
<teferi> bojangles: and it gives you exactly that interface
<bojangles> teferi, hmm..ok...maybe i got some inaccurate news.
<teferi> warts and all
<levander> hoof: look for .debs in the ubuntu repositories before you install rpms
<teferi> bojangles: you can ask for the DX 1.0 interface in your code on windows today running DX9, and everything will still work just as it once did
<hoof> ok
<hoof> ill check it out
<levander> isn't there supposed to be an icon that shows up on my desktop whenever I put a CD in my drive?  That I can right click on and choose "Eject"?
<nickrud> hoof, what is it you are looking fore
<jmanns> does anyone know what the best html editor for linux is?
<levander> hoof: when you said may, did you mean amaya?
<teferi> bojangles: it's really a rather nice piece of hackery
<calc> levander: yes usually :\
<bojangles> teferi, hmm...that is interesting....perhaps then the game engines aren't being written properly
<calc> levander: sometimes it doesn't work
<levander> calc: I think I turned that feature off, anybody can remember hwo to turn it back on?
<teferi> levander: system->preferences->removable drives and media
<calc> under removable drives and media preference
<levander> hoof: also, packages.ubuntu.com lets you search all the .debs ubuntu has packaged
<hoof> nickrud:  actually, im just trying to figure out how to install my rpms in ubuntu because most of my linux apps are in rpms...such as Alias MAYA
<calc> under system -> preferences on my gnome 2.11.x
<levander> teferi: which option on that dialog re-enables that icon on the desktop?
<calc> oh no another flavor of ubuntu ;)
<hoof> i used to be a fedora user
<calc> edubuntu
<nickrud> hoof, there's about 15,000 packages available as debs for ubuntu
<calc> the e dub's edition ;)
<teferi> levander: "mount removable media when insered"
<teferi> ...inserted
<coolkev> how can i format drive hdb1 to use resierFS filesystem
<coolkev> currently it's on FAt32
<calc> coolkev: mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hdb1
<coolkev> thanks calc
<Octane> anyone here know anything about m4b files?
<Octane> how to convert mp3s to them
<calc> coolkev: oh hold on
<calc> coolkev: if you also have windows for dual boot still you need to zero out the partition first
<levander> teferi: yeah, i got that one checked, but a little icon doesn't pop up on the desktop when i put a cd in the drive.  An entire nautilus window does that lets me see all the files on the CD.
<coolkev> i want to complete format it and clean it
<hoof> nickrud: yeah but does it include MAYA
<coolkev> no i'm completely linux
<calc> coolkev: to zero the partition first do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb1
<teferi> levander: if you go to Places->Computer, there'll be an icon in there that you can right-click on to eject
<calc> coolkev: if the system is only going to run linux the dd step isn't necessary
<coolkev> i already typed it
<coolkev> am i screwed?
<calc> it won't hurt anything
<coolkev> ok
<calc> dd zeros out the partition completely
<coolkev> ok good
<calc> writing a new fs to a partition only overwrites the parts it needs to
<hoof> is there a website that will instruct me how to compile a new kernel?
<coolkev> ye i needed to completrely format it
<calc> which if you dual boot with windows may not overwrite parts that windows looks at to see if it is FAT/NTFS
<calc> but dd overwrites it all
<levander> teferi: thanks, i might use that, i just like that icon that shows up on the desktop is all.  I went ahead and ejected the cd from the command line
<coolkev> after wards when it's finished it's operation i type mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hdb1
<calc> coolkev: yea
<coolkev> ok thanks bud
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<teferi> levander: it should show up, i couldn't tell you why without knowing more about your system
<emX> hoof: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20974.html should help; it refers to ppc, but the instructions generally apply
<nickrud> hoof, ah, I looked around, and probably not, unless alias provides a deb. Alien can be your friend, in this case )
<levander> teferi: I vaguely remember changing an option a long time ago on this machine to turn it off.  Now I've got to find that damn option and turn it back on.
<bojangles> it is funny in a way....all these people say they can't make any money on gpl system...even though the rich make billions of dollars off of it.
<hoof> nickrud: if i use alien, would it install my rpm without any problems?
<bojangles> but it is the same on MS system because Bill Gates gets all their money for constantly changing development tools...and consulting fees....and they never get a dime for their MS code.
<trs80> Hi, does anyone have any idea why I'm getting 10-60% iowait on a dual 3.4ghz xeon? HP proliant DL360 with 1GB ram and two 160gb seagate 7200.7 drives in raid 1
<bojangles> so these people are fucked either way....so they might as well just join the free software community....at least they don't have to pay for development tools
<hoof> where do i get make-kpkg
<tritium> hoof, sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<calc> trs80: do you have dma enabled on the drives?
<trs80> calc: they're sata
<levander> teferi: found the damn thing, in gconf: apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes visible has to be checked
<calc> trs80: oh ok
<aru> hey bojangles, watch the language please
<levander> teferi: but thanks for letting me know i wasn't crazy and that that icon was supposed to be there
<calc> trs80: they are already synced up too i presume?
<teferi> it was
<trs80> yeah
<trs80> md0 : active raid1 sdb2[0]  sda2[1] 
<trs80>       156095488 blocks [2/2]  [UU] 
<hoof> ok tritium: thanks
<bojangles> aru, ok...just trying to be accurate.
<calc> trs80: not sure then, i haven't used software raid much though
<trs80> hmm
* trs80 ponders breaking the raid and seeing if that's the problem
<Freedomzen> Ok I just installed Ubuntu (Breezy) on my laptop and nothing... so I tried to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and got a bunch of depend problems anyone have info on this?
<nickrud> hoof, alien is pretty smart, but, it's not perfect. You can try.
<coolkev> what is iowait trs80
<trs80> I don't see why it should be ... elsewhere I've got a dual opteron 242 doing raid 5 over 4 disks no sweat
<aru> bojangles: it's cool, but we need linux to be a good place for the kids to turn, if they want sex, violence and cursing they can switch to fox news :)
<trs80> coolkev: processes are waiting for the disk to return the data
<hybrid_goth> !kernel recompile
<ubotu> Wish i knew, hybrid_goth
<coolkev> oh ic
<emX> Freedomzen: breezy is expected to be broken until it's released (see channel topic); unless you have specific errors, we'll have a hard time helping you.
<hybrid_goth> !kernel compile
<ubotu> I don't know, hybrid_goth
<hybrid_goth> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<trs80> it shows up in top as ##% wa in the Cpu(s) line. also gettable from /proc/stat
<nickrud> hoof, I have caught a few people wanting to get gftp (for example) using alien, you may want to ask on the ubuntu-mailling list about maya
<calc> grr this stupid hold won't work :\
<Freedomzen> emX, used latest install iso and upon boot when it usually configures base system, it immediatly went to apptitude.... then fell back to a console login so I logged in and ran a update then an install ubuntu-desktop but got a bunch of dependincy errors
<bojangles> aru, yes that is true...we don't know if there are any kids in here.
<coolkev> are amd sempron processors any good?
<levander> does it happen to everybody that if they leave their cd's out of their case for awhile, the cd eventually gets scratched and can't be read?
<Freedomzen> coobra, no
<coolkev> they are very affordable but do their performace suck?
<Freedomzen> er
<calc> coolkev: get one of the new 64bit if you do
<coolkev> out of my price range
<calc> coolkev: the socket a based ones are near end of life
<FlyingSquirrel32> Hey, really in need here, anyone know nfs?
<calc> FlyingSquirrel32: a bit, whats up?
<robotgeek> levander: cd's get scratched only in the process of putting it in & out of the cdrom
<nickrud> levander, that is probably a derivative of murphy's law
<emX> Freedomzen: sorry, i personally haven't moved to breezy yet; perhaps someone else in the channel has?
<bojangles> Flying-Penguin, no..that is proprietary stuff
<coolkev> nfs = Need for speed?
<levander> robotgeek: not true
<FlyingSquirrel32> Permission denied.
<bojangles> Flying-Penguin, i think NFS belongs to NOvell file system or somthing
<calc> Freedomzen: breezy is a bit broken at the moment
<teferi> NFS is the Network File System
<calc> network fs
<robotgeek> levander: there's no contact in the cdrom drive?
<calc> from Sun
<teferi> It is a very old network file system and is, unfortunately, a lingua franca as far as Unix is concerned.
<bojangles> teferi, ok..is it patent free
<teferi> Unfortunately because it's pretty awful
<FlyingSquirrel32> one sec I'll get my export
<levander> robotgeek: i'm just saying cd's can get scratch in other ways
<teferi> and relies on a pretty awful RPC mechanism
<teferi> bojangles: by now, certainly
<levander> robotgeek: like scraping them against something
<teferi> bojangles: seeing as linux implements it...
<bojangles> teferi, oh...well that is good news.
<_ted> does anyone here know any more info about Ubuntulite?
<Freedomzen> so I could wait and apt-get update sometime in the near future and deps could be fixed or are we talking long term
<robotgeek> robotgeek: true, i meant it's kinda ironic that it doesn't get scratched while in actual use
<bojangles> teferi, you can't go by what some linux distros put in...because they are still learning and make mistakes
<Freedomzen> would I be better off installing sid?
<teferi> bojangles: it's in the linux kernel
<FlyingSquirrel32> teferi, What do admins use in a unxi/linux network?
<teferi> bojangles: and has been since before linux 2.0
<levander> _ted: i think that's the thing they're doing for the education markets, look in the breezy wiki for explanation
<emX> Freedomzen: you'd be better off installing Hoary
* nickrud reads debian legal now and then
<teferi> bojangles: nfs is not patent-encumbered. don't worry
<teferi> it's a shame that it's awful.
<teferi> FlyingSquirrel32: depends on how big the network is
<emX> Freedomzen: is there some reason you need Breezy?
<bojangles> teferi, oh...ok...well i hear Linus and his leutenants watch things carefully so they probably already investigated this.
<teferi> in a big environment, everyone loves to use (Open)AFS because it's fast, scalable, etc
<FlyingSquirrel32> simple.
<teferi> bojangles: just relax, man
<_ted> I tried, but the Ubuntulite site (linked from distrowatch) was down
<calc> whee i managed to fix breezy with enough fscking holds to do an upgrade
<teferi> FlyingSquirrel32: probably nfs
<FlyingSquirrel32> oh. with NIS?
<teferi> it is simple to use once you set it up, confound it
<Freedomzen> emX, other than the fact im a "has to have the new stuff guy" no
<teferi> god forbid
<teferi> no one uses NIS anymore
<gnuyen> does anyone have a motorola razr phone and sync contacts w/ evolution successfully?
<calc> Freedomzen: if you use a package manager and have a lot of patience you might be able to get it to work now
<calc> Freedomzen: iow not apt-get
<teferi> well, okay, that's not true, but no one's deploying new installations of it
<FlyingSquirrel32> teferi: what then?
<teferi> FlyingSquirrel32: for centralized auth, today, ldap's the thing
<levander> teferi: what they use instead of nis?
<calc> we rolled out windows authentication for linux boxes at work :0
<calc> thats some evil shit ;)
<teferi> levander: ldap
<teferi> calc: been there, done that, wrote the book
<FlyingSquirrel32> linux journal just had an article this year on setting up nis with kerberos
<teferi> well, not the book, but a detailed internal doc
<levander> _ted: i'm looking for that breezy wiki for you
<teferi> FlyingSquirrel32: no one's deploying new installations of nis
<teferi> i assure you
<nickrud> teferi, so, you are on the dark side? ;P
<teferi> it's hacky and scales very poorly
<teferi> nickrud: "dark side"
<teferi> ?
<mindamp> what are talking about?
<teferi> I use whatever works best to do my job.
<emX> :-)
<teferi> I don't care who made it or whether they eat babies.
<ethics> so for some bizarre reason i have downloaded ubuntu i38 install cd around the 585 MB area....is there a windows way to md5chk them?
<nickrud> teferi, lol
<teferi> That's completely between them and the babies.
<bojangles> teferi, but anyway my point is that you cannot go by what distros try to include because they don't know all the facts and some of the legal issues are still unsettled....so you have to err on the safe side.
<_ted> levander: thank you
<teferi> bojangles: good god, man, EVERYTHING unix speaks NFS
<robotgeek> ethics: there's a program called blue md5 or something which is free (as in beer)
<emX> ethics: see http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/verifyiso.html
<levander> _ted: i think what you're talking about is edubuntu, at the top of this wiki page: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<calc> even windows can do nfs with a download
<teferi> bojangles: sun released it unencumbered eons ago
<robotgeek> emX: better, i guess
<levander> _ted: that wiki lists all the goals for breezy
<teferi> just relax
<emX> robotgeek: elinks is my friend.
<emX> ;)
<bojangles> teferi, ok...just making sure it was not that proprietary Novell File System...because NFS can stand for different things
<chaps0063> I was wondering if there are any gui file synchronization utilities to sync between a local folder and a windows share.
<teferi> if people put half the energy they do into having panic attacks over IP law into hacking, linux would be awesome
<teferi> bojangles: You're thinking of NetWare
<robotgeek> emX: are u talking abt the browser??
<teferi> bojangles: There are several open-source implementations of NCP.
<emX> robotgeek: yeah; quick find, copy, etc. makes helping easy.
<teferi> All are completely legal.
<bojangles> teferi, we don't touch open source stuff
<calc> bojangles: Novell FS is called something else, i forgot what
<teferi> NetWare Core Protocol Filesystem.
<teferi> NO ONE calls Netware Novell FS.
<calc> teferi: ah yea NCP
<bojangles> teferi, many of them are being sued right and left by the big guys as soon as they get some money
<robotgeek> emX: nice, i use simpy for all that...different systems, access to bookmarks is ensured
<_ted> levander: thats is not the one I was referring to... will post link as soon as I get it back
<bojangles> teferi, we don't touch open source
<teferi> bojangles: well, seeing as novell is abandoning netware anyway, that's rather unlikely
<teferi> but you know what? be that way. it's late and i'm too tired to care
<teferi> night.
<ethics> anyone know how to md5 check something from windows?
<calc> bojangles: who is suing any open source company other than SCO?
<FlyingSquirrel32> teferi: so It sounds like nfs is good if you're savy enough to set it up. just seems todays admin's have been temped by the dark side to go with something easier to set up[
<wasabi> So what's the proper way now to set up a X login script for a user?
<wasabi> So it works with GDM.
<_ted> levander: http://www.ubuntulite.org/
<teferi> There IS no "dark side", god damn it! There's stuff that works, and there's stuff that doesn't work, and that's the ONLY distinction that needs to be made!
<robotgeek> wasabi: x login script??
* teferi goes to bed
<HrdwrBoB> FlyingSquirrel32: nfs is trivial to setup
<hoof> i tried to compile kernel 2.6.12 and i couldnt make menuconfig...it's looking for ncurses
<robotgeek> teferi: true, as long as it's not on the dark side :)
<calc> NCP support itself has been in the linux kernel for many years (maybe even since 1.2 i can't remember that far back)
<_ted> hoof: sudo apt-get install ncurses
<ethics> teferi robotgeek: i refer to closed source as bl;ack magic rather than dark side....makes more sense to me hehe
<wasabi> robotgeek, yeah to launch other than gnome-session
<nickrud> teferi, I do happen to agree with you, I sometimes like to fish :)
<hoof> _ted: couldnt be found...
<emX> ethics: http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/verifyiso.html
<robotgeek> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<ethics> hoof: apt-get install build-essential
<FlyingSquirrel32> teferi: but I can speak for the fact that when nfs is set up, it's MUCH nicer than SMB
<hoof> what's build essential?
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB:^
<emX> hoof: apt-cache show build-essential
<calc> FlyingSquirrel32: yea SMB sucks
<hybrid_goth> hoof: needed to ./config
<Orborde> Hey, Ubuntu folks. Where would I get a copy of the GNU dev tools suitable for Ubuntu installation, as Ubuntu seems to lack important things like a compiler?
<ethics> hoof things that are essential to build stuff like kernels and debs in general.....
<_ted> all the packages you need to install source packages
<teferi> FlyingSquirrel32: that's not saying much, SMB is a bastard slut-whore of a protocol
<nickrud> hoof, build-essential gets you gcc, etc
<hoof> ahhhh...good...thanks
<ethics> hoof: gcc make ncurses ....all the minimums
<robotgeek> Orborde: apt-cache show build-essential
<slinky> whats wrong with slut_whores?
<hybrid_goth> SMB is based of network neighborhood
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB: okay. hold on and I'll get the exports
<calc> hybrid_goth: eh?
<teferi> hybrid_goth: you're thinking of netbios broadcast name resolution
<ethics> slinky:  tired hard day?
<HrdwrBoB> FlyingSquirrel32: what's the problem?
<teferi> different thing altogether, though it also sucks
<slinky> i guess.....sorry
<teferi> and now stop talking to me, god damn it, i need sleep
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB: Permission Denied.
* calc props teferi's eyes open
* nickrud offers coffee
<levander> _ted: that link you sent me doesn't even show up in google's cache.  I guess it's possible they just haven't submitted it to google yet.
<teferi> i hate you all. and now, good night for real. on pain of pain.
<hybrid_goth> teferi: no i was readin in synaptic samba is made like network neighborhood in windows
<nickrud> teferi, good night, and thanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB: /home           10.0.0.0/255.255.0.0(sync,rw) laptop(rw)
<teferi> no, it isn't, read the docs on samba.org, more about SMB, NetBIOS, and the rest than you ever wanted to know
<robotgeek> teferi: nite
<slinky> using ubuntu for cou[le weeks now...OK to use straight deb repos?
<hoof> im liking what im experiencing in ubuntu so far...i think it's really stable compared to fedora or redhat
<nickrud> slinky, if you mean debian repos, no
<emX> slinky: not really; what do you need?
<ubuntu> hi I'm trying to fix grub with Ubuntu Live CD, but it seems grub is not there, is there away to restore grub?
<HrdwrBoB> FlyingSquirrel32: are you root
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes out to use his 400lbs 6ft tall 32in dobsonian telescope
<hoof> except for the rpm thingy
<HrdwrBoB> FlyingSquirrel32: if so, that's the problem
<slinky> well, havnt really came across situation yet, just curious
* FoamY_StarGazing is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB: what?? I have to use sudo to run  the mount
<emX> slinky: most everything you'll need is supplied in the ubuntu repos (or the 'universe' repository)
<hypa7ia> could anyone tell me what the name of the gnome cd burning app is?
<slinky> cool....ty
<emX> hypa7ia: gnomebaker
<HrdwrBoB> FlyingSquirrel32: you get permission denied with mount?
<emX> slinky: np
<nickrud> slinky, most of the debian repos as of around april 1 are available in ubuntu
<hypa7ia> yay!
<Orborde> robotgeek: Okay...so what do I do with this information? It spat out a filename; I assume I need to unpackage it? How do I do that?
<hypa7ia> thanks emX !
<emX> hypa7ia: there aer others, but i prefer gnomebaker
<emX> s/aer/are
<ubuntu> anyone knows how to restore grub with Live CD?
<hypa7ia> oh no
<slinky> really....sounds like someone is trying to replace debian?
<Chinman> maybe it's a disc manager software
<ethics> slinky: debs are just like rpms but a bit better....if its a crap build itll still crash etc....dependancies may be meetable but sometimes debs are built for a distro....ie etch/sarge over ubuntu
<hypa7ia> i meant the one that comes by default
<robotgeek> Orborde: you can install it to get all the basic tools, with a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<calc> ubuntu: make sure to mount the fs without nodev set
<hypa7ia> emX: just in nautilus
<ethics> well i cam from etch 2 days ago and no problems...
<nickrud> slinky, the way I see it, is debian for the non-techs
<calc> ubuntu: then chroot into the mount point
<emX> hypa7ia: ??
<calc> ubuntu: then run grub-install
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB: Good god.
* nickrud looks around this list, and laughs
<slinky> mmmm...id agree...judging by trhe ubuntu forum
<nickrud> *channel, can never get that right
<emX> nickrud: ;_
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB: all this time I've been running: "sudo mount desktop:/hosts /nfs"
<FlyingSquirrel32> AHhhhhh!!!!
<hypa7ia> emX: it was nautilus-cd-burner
<FlyingSquirrel32> wrong share name!
<HrdwrBoB> FlyingSquirrel32: hahah
<ethics> debian is a server version ubuntu is the desktop version.....debians getting more desktop stuff daily tho and it's not far behind really
<HrdwrBoB> FlyingSquirrel32: oops
<robotgeek> FlyingSquirrel32: get some cofee!
<slinky> ah well, just though id pop in and check out the ubuntu channel
<slinky> will drop by again
<Orborde> robotgeek: Does that require an Internet connection? So far this Linux box has no Internet.
<s0lid> how can i set xmms to run by default when i double click an mp3 file?
<slinky> gonna go mount the wife now
<FlyingSquirrel32> It wasn't until a was typing it in to show you guys that I noticed.
<hypa7ia> oops
<rok47> is the sid kernel image of 2.6.12 coming out soon? the udev package wont' upgrade because it requires 2.6.12 kernel
<robotgeek> Orborde: yeah, you need a net connection. i guess there are extra cd's which you can download later
<emX> hypa7ia: of course; sorry. that makes sense. that'll work, too.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Of course I alsways was repeating the same command with the up arrow
<ethics> slinky  mount -t rootfs /dev/wife  /mounts/me
<s0lid> how can i set xmms to run by default when i double click an mp3 file?
<hypa7ia> okay, next question.  i've got a bunch of invalid unicode in some m[3
<hypa7ia> errr crap, cant type tonight
<ethics> s0lid : gnome?
<robotgeek> Orborde: also there are apt-zip and apt-move, but i havent used them before
<Orborde> Okay, then, where might I find a decent freeware proxy server?
<FlyingSquirrel32> HrdwrBoB: thanks for your help, good night all!
<hypa7ia> okay, next question.  i've got a bunch of invalid unicode in some mp3 filenames and i'm trying to locate which files have them.  any suggestions?
<calc> hypa7ia: might not be unicode then
<zwnj> that is /.dev?  i have no problem when umount it...
<Orborde> robotgeek: it's asking for the CD...
<ethics> hypa7ia  Grep
<hypa7ia> grep for what though, don't knwo what characters are incorrect
<FlyingSquirrel32> Hey, one more thing... What should I use NIS, LDAP or something else?
<calc> hypa7ia: hmm
<robotgeek> Orborde: are u on a different machine than ur ubuntu?
<ethics> hypa7ia  you can do most things with grep but amarok has a retty hardcore databse engine in it for a mp3 player if you need gui
<emX> FlyingSquirrel32: I'd go with openLDAP
<robotgeek> Orborde: i forgot, you would need to install both those programs using the net again. my bad
<hypa7ia> i actually just need to get these files onto a dvd so i can return them to their owner
<ethics> hypa7ia do you know what mp3s?
<hypa7ia> nope
<hypa7ia> that's the problem
<emX> FlyingSquirrel32: NIS installs are becoming fewer and further between; LDAP sites are growing.
<robotgeek> Orborde: you might be better off getting the extra cd
<emX> (anecdotally)
<hypa7ia> i thought i had renamed allt he problem ones but i'm getting the same rror
<ethics> hypa7ia: hmm ok so how do you know they have unicode/?
<FlyingSquirrel32> emX: can you suggest a howto or something similar?
<ethics> hypa7ia and could you just retag them and solve it you think?
<hypa7ia> tags arent the problem
<emX> FlyingSquirrel32: hang on; finding...
<hypa7ia> ethics: filenames are
<ethics> hypa7ia  there were a few mass tag changers so if the id3 tags are good you can tag the files from id3 or vice versa
<hypa7ia> yeah
<hypa7ia> that's not the issue, it;s the filenames
<hypa7ia> and i don;t know how to generically search for "bad unicode"
<hypa7ia> gues i'm stuck with ls -R | less
<emX> FlyingSquirrel32: http://aqua.subnet.at/~max/ldap/ -- focuses on debian woody/sarge, but should be generally applicable
<calc> i think something writes to syslog for bad unicode filenames (iirc)
<calc> so if that happens you could catch it that way
<Chinman> how to mount ntfs in ubuntu linux?
<hypa7ia> ooh, cool, how do i do that?  tail /var/something?
<coolkev> chinman
<FlyingSquirrel32> emX: is this diff from plain ldap?
<coolkev> do you know what drive it is?
<emX> FlyingSquirrel32: how so?
<coolkev> like hda1 or hda2?
<levander> teferi: the three discs I tried testing with md5sum all gave me io errors when I ran as "md5sum /dev/hdc".  However, I just copied the entire disc over just fine using Windows Explorer and copying from the CD to the hard drive.  I don't think that tests works.
<Chinman> coolkev, hda3
<emX> levander: teferi's gone to sleep...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Orborde> robotgeek: Yes, I'm on a separate machine from my Ubuntu, but I have the Ubuntu working with this one via network file sharing.
<FlyingSquirrel32> emX: no, I'm asking. Is this the same as "plain" ldap
<emX> FlyingSquirrel32: openLDAP and 'plain' LDAP are interoperable, yes.
<nickrud> levander, and, the copy is the ultimate test :)
<coolkev> where do you want to mount chinman?
<Orborde> robotgeek: I think I just managed to install everything from my Ubuntu install CD.
<bojangles> calc, it is all over the place....but if SCO gets $3billion dollars from IBM....there will be lots of lawsuits flying in every direction
<FlyingSquirrel32> emX:cool. I like open.
<coolkev> do you kno the specific folder?
<emX> FlyingSquirrel32: open is nice, indeed.
<calc> bojangles: SCO will not get anything
<coolkev> remember the folder must exiist
<trs80> ok, disabling the raid 1 still leaves iowait of 10%+
<Chinman> coolkev: mnt
<FlyingSquirrel32> thanks. see you guy later.
<coolkev> ok
<calc> bojangles: they have no case at all
<robotgeek> Orborde: yeah, i follow. but there's an additional cd with other packages. i'm trying to pull up the link
<calc> bojangles: it will likely get a summary judgement once the preliminaries are done at the end of the year
<coolkev> Chinman: sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt -t ntfs -o umask=222
<emX> SCO -> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bojangles> calc, well lots of legal issues are still unsettled...and patience is required to sort out the facts
<calc> bojangles: with no cases what is there to sort?
<calc> please take it to offtopic channel as emX mentioned
<bojangles> calc, who knows i am not a judge..there is some Judge Kimball or someone looking into everything
<emX> calc: ;)
<Orborde> Question time: What IRC clients are you folks using?
<trs80> xchat
<coolkev> xchat
<robotgeek> irssi
<trs80> (on win32, but I'm at work. my main irc client is ircII though)
<emX> Orborde: irssi (aliased to 'irc' on Ubuntu)
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<emX> hello da_bon_bon
<tritium> da_bon_bon, blast from the past.  How are you?
<da_bon_bon> anyone here uses ubuntu-lite ?
<da_bon_bon> hi emX
<da_bon_bon> tritium: lol.. i am fine :)
<ethics> so this hoary install disc is a screwed image on the website or is there some bizarre burning method?
<SPCCrow> !info x
<robotgeek> Orborde: moment, slow internet :(
<Chinman> coolkev: what's the umask=222 means?
<da_bon_bon> how bout you, tritium ?
<SPCCrow> How do i get ubuntu to reinstall the x package?
<coolkev> i don't know... but it's just the way it is
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I'm fine, thanks :)
<coolkev> i have been doing it this why
<emX> SPCCrow: sudo apt-get --reinstall install x-window-system
<calc> bojangles: do you think that if there was a case IBM wouldn't have already bought SCO since they are only worth $70M? :)
<emX> ?
<robotgeek> to xhcat users, how do you switch tabs?
<tritium> SPCCrow, why reinstall?
<Orborde> robotgeek: Compared to my dialup, anything is fast. Delay away.
<calc> IBMs part of the court case alone probably costs more than that
<ethics> has anyone here burnt the hoary 5.04 install for i386?  seems the images are all gooshed...
<robotgeek> Orborde: i am on a filthy wireless, with the router far far away!
<SPCCrow> The x-server messed up and now ubuntu cant start it, need to reinstall and reconfigure it
<emX> ethics: I burned a hoary disc recently; no problem for me.
<Chinman> is there a default root pasworld in ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> nope
<emX> Chinman: no; use sudo instead
<hybrid_goth> Chinman: root is disabled
<hybrid_goth> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<emX> robotgeek: i sympathize; my radio's trying to connect through a hot, humid day. makes IRC a jittery experience...
<robotgeek> @all, please give Orborde the link for the ubuntu extra packages cd!
<robotgeek> emX: *sigh*
<ethics> ubotu if i have a iso with the right md5 checksum and the fucking think doesnt work from 4 servers who do i need to tell?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, ethics
<emX> robotgeek: fricking humidity...
<ethics> sigh
<Chinman> thanks. the ubuntu is different to other linux systems
<robotgeek> emX: it's nighttime here :)
<ICXCNIKA> Well my ubuntu cd came in today. However, I am not certain once I put it on my computer I will have internet access.
<emX> robotgeek: same here.
<emX> ICXCNIKA: how do you access the internet? wired? wireless?
<Madpilot> ethics: ubotu really is a bot...
<s0lid> how can i set xmms to run by default when i double click an mp3 file? yes it's gnome
<ICXCNIKA> Well currently through a Conexant modem.
<Oompa> :) I just installed Ubuntu. I am on it right now :D
<ICXCNIKA> However when I am at university, I use ethernet. I also have wireless, and I am sure that won't work once I install it.
<hybrid_goth> bbl
<robotgeek> lol
<Oompa> Can someone point me in the direction of the ubuntu forums?
<emX> ICXCNIKA: standard PCI network cards are supported under ubuntu
<robotgeek> www.ubuntuforums.org
<Oompa> thanks
<ICXCNIKA> Just not my wireless or my dial-up.
<s0lid> how can i set xmms to run by default when i double click an mp3 file? yes it's gnome
<robotgeek> ICXCNIKA: which wireless card do u have?
<robotgeek> s0lid: moment
<ICXCNIKA> Dell TrueMobile WLAN 1300
<robotgeek> s0lid: right-click on the mp3 file
<illogic-al> how do i get ubunutu to play mp3s
<tritium> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<emX> Agrajag: interesting nick switch; no arthur here, though.
<emX> ;)
<robotgeek> say open with other application
<hondje> hrm
<sky_monkey007> ICXCNIKA, I don't know about your particular wireless card, but Ubuntu was able to recognize my Netgear WG511 right off the bat
<hondje> nautilus doesn't like .eps files?
<hondje> how odd
<tritium> hondje, it shouldn't have any problems
<s0lid> robotgeek, how can i make the xmms program be the default player for mp3 files?
<Agrajag> Zaphod is the nick I use most places; someone else has it here
<calc> bojangles: how long have you used that nick btw? it sounds vaguely familiar
<sky_monkey007> what wireless chipset does your laptop use?
<robotgeek> say open with xmms
<hondje> tritium: it cried about it being postscript (reasonable) and then told me to pick an application to open it with :-/
<benplaut> atheros, for me
<Agrajag> But some idiot bastard keeps trying to take it, so anytime I get disconnected I have to remember to kill him and switch back
<tritium> hondje, hm
<Agrajag> s/it/Agrajag/
<sky_monkey007> Zaphod?
<ICXCNIKA> sky_monkey: I'm not sure.
<sky_monkey007> are you from CJ?
<s0lid> robotgeek, yes
<emX> Agrajag: hehe; rather apropos to your current nick, no?
<hondje> doeesn't thumbnail them either
<robotgeek> one sec..
<Agrajag> Somewhat I suppose
<Agrajag> it's really annoying; I think the guy who keeps taking it is a bot
<emX> Agrajag: ouch.
<sky_monkey007> Agrajag, your not from CJ.com, are you?
<Agrajag> no
<ICXCNIKA> I guess I will have to install it on another partition and just check..ugh.
<robotgeek> s0lid: got it, right click -> properties -> open with -> xmms
<sky_monkey007> good.  Just checking
<s0lid> robotgeek, oh yeah! thank you very much :)
<calc> bojangles: still here?
<levander> what's the most popular playlist format?
<emX> levander: .pls?
<hondje> .m3u?
<robotgeek> ICXCNIKA: did u check the ndiswrapper wiki?
<emX> heh
<Oompa> Can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial on how to mount hard drives?
<robotgeek> Oompa: man mount
<levander> i need to write two scripts, one to generate xspf playlists cause it's the best format, another to generate a more popular format
<ICXCNIKA> Yes I am looking at it. However, I am not using wireless at the moment. I am using dial-up. So I want to figure out how to get my conexant modem working...or if Ubuntu will read it.
<bojangles> calc, yes...but anyway there are still quite a few lawsuits going on....just recently some law suit was levied against someone who hacked someone else's game server
<emX> Oompa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingANewHardDrive
<emX> Oompa: above link generally addresses your question; can you be more specific?
<ICXCNIKA> If I run the Liveversion, I wonder if it will be detected...
<ICXCNIKA> Or if that is a good way to test.
<Flying-Penguin> HELLO all
<calc> bojangles: bnetd?
<bojangles> calc, but anyway the stuff is not settled so it is best to err on the safe side.
<bojangles> calc, i think it was called Battlenet or something like that
<emX> calc, bojangles: -> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<emX> :-)
<calc> bojangles: that case is even older than the SCO one
<calc> emX: ok :)
<emX> it's nice and quiet there...
<ICXCNIKA> Let me see...
<emX> HrdwrBoB: really? i always wondered how the product stacked up...
<EightBit> hey
<EightBit> can someone here help me w/ installation?
<emX> can you describe the problem?
<Oompa> I just went thought it :D
<tritium> EightBit, please elaborate
<bojangles> calc, well what about the lawsuit where some people were rerouting other people's websites to get all their traffic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<EightBit> well, quite simply
<bojangles> calc, anyway there are quite a few
<EightBit> I have no idea how to install this thing
<hosler> What is an easy and fun programming language for *nix operating systems? I want something that will allow me to write and compile very fast. Maybe something like vb6 on windows.
<EightBit> I haven't used linux before
<Oompa> 8: ok
<Oompa> Burn it to an cd
<tritium> hosler, you might like python
<EightBit> burn what?
<Oompa> then stick it in your computer and reboot
<Oompa> ubuntu installer..
<Madpilot> !download
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Madpilot
<robotgeek> python rocks!
<tritium> EightBit, what is it you want to install?  ubuntu itself?
<EightBit> yes
<EightBit> i downloaded
<hosler> tritium: any books/websites you recommend to start learning?
<EightBit> the unbuntu live files
<EightBit> and the permanent installation files
<tritium> hosler, even one already installed on your machine...
<hosler> tritium: a tutorial is allready on my machine?
<tritium> hosler, open up the help system (life-preserver icon) and go to Applications->Programming->Dive Into Python :)
<EightBit> what files do I need to burn?
<Madpilot> EightBit: and you burned them to CD?
<EightBit> not yet
<hosler> tritium: ok well is there a good gui for programming in python, or is it all done in the command line?
<EightBit> i wanna know what to burn first
<Agrajag> you downloaded two iso files, right?
<Madpilot> EightBit: you need to burn the whole ISO - either LiveCD or Install - to your CD
<Oompa> Or one.
<tritium> hosler, also, you can install python-doc, and it'll have a nice tutorial as well
<emX> hosler: python (like other languages) can be written in plain text files.
<Agrajag> he said both
<The_Vox> hosler: I *think* Eclips has a python module
<Orborde> My Ubuntu is no longer seeing my Windows shares or computers. The network is up and ping, etc. work, but I can't access the shares or even see the computers under Samba.
<tritium> EightBit, you only need the install CD if you want to install it.
<EightBit> i am confused
<Agrajag> EightBit: what exactly did you download?
<The_Vox> Orborde: are smbd and nmbd running on your linux box?
<Orborde> The_Vox: How do I find out?
<The_Vox> Orborde: open a terminal, type "ps ax | grep mbd" and tell me what it spits out
<hosler> tritium: I have diveintopython allready installed on my computer but its not on my meny. What should I open it with?
<Orborde> The_Vox: Not to sound too stupid, but it worked yesterday.
<EightBit> wait a second
<EightBit> do I oput what's inside the .rar thing onto a cd?
<EightBit> *put
<Agrajag> .rar thing?
<The_Vox> EightBit: rar??
<emX> The_Vox: eclipse does have a python module, called pydev
<FlannelKing> EightBit, it should be an .iso, not a .rar
<Agrajag> ubuntu doesn't come in a rar file
<EightBit> yeah
<EightBit> it's called .iso
<tritium> hosler, you should be able to view it from the help system (yelp)
<EightBit> but
<Agrajag> then it's an iso
<The_Vox> emX: figures...the Eclipse dudes want to have a module for everything under the sun :)
<EightBit> it opens in winrar
<Agrajag> not a rar
<FlannelKing> EightBit, you need to open it via burning software
<Agrajag> ignore that, you don't use winrar for this
<Madpilot> winrar has some odd ideas about what it should be opening...
<Orborde> The_Vox: 7151 pts/0  R+  0:00 grep mpd, which I assume is grep itself.
<The_Vox> maddy_: amen
<EightBit> i will host a picture
<The_Vox> Orborde: that was it?
<FlannelKing> say winrar can open isos, thats it, dont worry abou tthat, open your burning software and open it that way
* robotgeek  uses vim for everything
<emX> vim uses me for everything...
<Orborde> The_Vox: Yes.
<Agrajag> we don't need a picture, you just need burning software
<The_Vox> robotgeek: I use emacs for everything :P
<FlannelKing> EightBit, what do you use to brun CDs?
<Agrajag> Do you have nero?
<Agrajag> or something similar?
<robotgeek> The_Vox: so u are actually dual booting ?
<The_Vox> Orborde: type this now: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<EightBit> ummm
<EightBit> to be honest
<Madpilot> EightBit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<EightBit> I never burn Cd's
<sri> hi folks
<EightBit> but i have the hardware to do so
<emX> hi, sri
<The_Vox> robotgeek: lol! no, it's vm'ing...the kernel.el module isn't ready yet ;)
<FlannelKing> Alright, do you have an OEM computer?
<sri> anybody know when the split up of xbase-clients will be out?
<robotgeek> The_Vox: :)
<Agrajag> Did your CD burner come with software?
<sri> hiya emX
<EightBit> nope
<EightBit> it DID
<EightBit> but I had a bad format
<FlannelKing> EightBit, if you put a blank CD in the CDrom, what comes up?
<EightBit> a bunch of options
<Agrajag> hm, there's some free burning software out there for windows, but damned if I can remember what it's called
<Oompa> what's the kernal version I am useing if I just downloaded ubuntu tuday?
<FlannelKing> EightBit, you'll get the windows options, what software is in there?
<EightBit> like what I want to install
<EightBit> blah
<Orborde> The_Vox: command not found
<EightBit> i mean burn
<EightBit> http://img332.imageshack.us/img332/2706/files7bb.png
<The_Vox> Orborde: uhm...try sudo /etc/init.d/smb start
<EightBit> those are the files that came up
<nickrud> Oompa, uname -r  tells you your running kernel, 2.6.10-5-386 for me
<robotgeek> who was trying to use the Dell Tru Mobile 1300 wireless card?
<The_Vox> EightBit: you want to burn the ISO itself
<Orborde> The_Vox: command not found
<EightBit> not the files?
<Madpilot> EightBit: see the URL I posted above, it's got Windows instructions for you
<emX> robotgeek: ICXCNIKA, gone now
<FlannelKing> EightBit, put a blank CD into the CDrom, and tell us what options come up in the windows option thingy
<Oompa> nickrud: uname : command now found
<robotgeek> i found what he needed :)
* Razor-X is wondering how many people in this channel use `info'
<robotgeek> !info info
<ubotu> info: (Standalone GNU Info documentation browser), section doc, is important. Version: 4.7-2.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 175 kB, Installed size: 344 kB
<nickrud> Oompa, that's hard to believe, check your spelling: 'uname -r'
<Razor-X> robotgeek: i'm assuming you knew what it was before you asked ubotu about it?
<The_Vox> Orborde: uhm...hold on...you don't have samba server stuff installed, but you were looking at shares and all yesterday, right?
<Oompa> nickrud: oops extra n. Thanks :)
<robotgeek> Razor-X: which info did u mean though?
<IcemanV9> is it possible to create gui program by using REXX?
<nickrud> Razor-X, I look at it now and then, it's usually the man page
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i've never used the bash info, only man
<Razor-X> robotgeek: info is a form of documentation, more verbose than a man page
<Razor-X> nickrud: yeah
<Razor-X> I don't browse info that often, even if it is the emacs documentation of choice
<Razor-X> seems there's a bloody wealth of stuff here though....
* nickrud will not touch that with a 20 foot pole
* robotgeek says *another* emacs user!
<The_Vox> robotgeek: see? you are a persecuted minority now :P
<Razor-X> robotgeek: as far as I can gather, i'm probably about one of the 2 or 3 users here of emacs
<The_Vox> Razor-X: add me to the count :)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: you're one ;)
<tritium> Razor-X, is bloody wealth similar to blood money?
<nickrud> nooo, not again
<Orborde> The_Vox: Yes, I did have shares yesterday. I have no idea about the Samba. Perhaps I should reinstall the package?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: lol!
<robotgeek> vi/vim users, shout!
<EightBit> grrr
<robotgeek> sorry!
<nickrud> heeeeeeeeeey
<The_Vox> Orborde: no, let's go from the fact that you had it working....are you on gnome or kde?
<EightBit> okay, I downloaded the stuff of the site
<Razor-X> tritium: no, basically `lots of stuff in here'
<nekohayo> hey there, could someone tell me if it is planned as a major goal to remove OSS/ESD/whatever and JUST keep an ALSA that works in the final breezy or something?
<tritium> Razor-X, I know, just joking ;)
<EightBit> and
<Razor-X> ;)
<EightBit> whenever i click it
<EightBit> a bunch of files open up in WinRAR
<FlannelKing> EightBit, you need to stop clicking it.
<The_Vox> nekohayo: I hope not...ALSA sucks with my sound card
<EightBit> heh
<Razor-X> EightBit: unrar-nonfree works better than unrar
<FlannelKing> EightBit, Insert a blank CD into your CDR, and tell us what programs it gives you as options
<Razor-X> but, I wouldn't suggest it unless you actually _need_ it
<Madpilot> Razor-X: I'm pretty sure he's still in Windoze
<The_Vox> Razor-X: he's on windows
<nekohayo> The_Vox, don't know, but I hate to have three daemons running that collide with each other
<Razor-X> ahhh, ok
<FlannelKing> Razor-X, he hasnt gotten that far yet ;)
<Orborde> The_Vox: Gnome...well, I think so...yes, it's Gnome.
<The_Vox> nekohayo: OSS and ALSA aren't daemons :)
<nekohayo> what's more, no way to get skype to get sound
<EightBit> i am a n00b
<EightBit> okay
<robotgeek> i dunno even if i am using alsa/oss, i have both modules loaded (altast the alsa emulation)
<Razor-X> what's his problem?
<nekohayo> sound servers then?
<EightBit> it says
<nekohayo> what's the term?
<EightBit> no programs
<EightBit> just
<EightBit> shows me the file for the CD
<Agrajag> he's just clicking on it in windows because when the only tool you've used is a hammer, everything looks like a nail
<FlannelKing> What file for the CD?
<Razor-X> nekohayo: well, it seems some UNIX users still love the local client-server concept
<EightBit> and when you put files on it
<Razor-X> *shrugs*
<EightBit> you burn it to it
<FlannelKing> as in, the folder?
<robotgeek> i meant oss emulation
<EightBit> yes
<EightBit> the folder, I mean
<Razor-X> I could care less, in sound anyways, ALSA works fine
<Orborde> The_Vox: According to Synaptic I have samba-common and smbclient installed, but not samba.
<The_Vox> Orborde: ok, now you are in stuff I've never used lol! But I assume (damn, I hate to do that) that you should be able to type something in the nautilus addy bar that should show you the shares
<Agrajag> you don't want a folder, just the file you downloaded
<The_Vox> Orborde: that makes sense
<Razor-X> 'cept aRts has better support for simeltaneous sounds
<EightBit> is the whole thing just one file?
<Agrajag> don't extract the files
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> you burn it as an iso file straight to a CD
<robotgeek> EightBit: what cd burning program do u have?
<nekohayo> well usually, I want ONE thing controlling my system T_T actually the choice should be given at install time maybe
<The_Vox> Orborde: do you know what the IP of each of your boxes is?
<EightBit> don't have one
<Razor-X> EightBit: an ISO is a file that contains all the files of a CD, coupled with extra information (such as boot-sector info)
<Orborde> The_Vox: Yes. I assigned them statically just so I'd know.
<LeeColleton> I have a broadcom BCM4301 card that I have heard works with Ubuntu.  Which drivers do I need to probe?
<Madpilot> EightBit: there's a link to a freeware Windows burner prog on the URL I posted
<robotgeek> EightBit: do u have a burner?
<EightBit> yes
<nickrud> nekohayo, if your sound card cannot handle multiple sound sources, you could try the following link
<Razor-X> you shouldn't extract files from an ISO, because it contains extra information
<konki> anyone knows how i can install the firefox extensions "torrentbar" also others... the the extension website always take me to upgrade to firefox 1.0.5... this makes the website sucky
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<EightBit> alright
<EightBit> i will put the .iso
<Razor-X> and you shouldn't burn the ISO itself as a file straight to the CD, because that defeats the point of a file that describes the CD
<Toasta> hello
<EightBit> on the CD
<The_Vox> Orborde: ok, type this in a terminal: smbclient -L ip.of.remote.box
<ICXCNIKA> Well it won't detect my modem.
<The_Vox> Orborde: tell me what it spits out
<Razor-X> so, most burners out there allow you to burn CD images
<EightBit> just as an archive?
<robotgeek> ICXCNIKA: your wireless card works with ndiswrapper
<EightBit> can i have that link again?
<FlannelKing> EightBit, do you have SP2 installed?
<EightBit> i am pretty sure I do
<LeeColleton> I think that the Broadcom BCM4301 card works somehow with the adm8211 driver, but I have loaded this and no joy
<konki> i already have firefox 1.0.4 installed thru apt...
<EightBit> yeah, I have to
<FlannelKing> EightBit, DONT just copy the iso to the cD, it wont work.
<Agrajag> EightBit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<EightBit> thanks a ton
<Razor-X> you can use Burn-at-once (a CDRDAO frontend) to burn ISOs
<ICXCNIKA> Yes robotgeek. I am aware of that. However, I cannot operate my dial-up modem...which is the only mode of internet access available to me at this time.
<Razor-X> ICXCNIKA: is it a winmodem?
<ICXCNIKA> It's conexant. So yes, I believe it is.
<oga> hey all... i'm using a long cord for my LAN and in windows the only way to get connectivity is to force the speed to 10mb/s at half duplex but i dont know how to do this with linux
<ICXCNIKA> I tried to autodetect the Modem port. No luck.
<Razor-X> have you googled about linux compatibility/drivers?
<Orborde> The_Vox: Three lines; all are "session request failed" to 27.0.0.1, 27, and *SMBSERVER, respectively, and all three end with (Called name not present)
<Oompa> Can anyone help me mount a hard drive?
<Oompa> I am really confused.
<Razor-X> oga: why do you need to force a speed?
<EightBit> is unbuntu better than redhat?
<ICXCNIKA> Yes. I can't seem to find a driver to download or to make sense from it.
<nekohayo> thanks ppl
<Razor-X> how can you force a speed that isn't physically possible??
<robotgeek> EightBit: definetly
<Razor-X> EightBit: in my opinion, leagues beyond leagues
<oga> as opposed to autonegotiate speed
<tritium> It's possible
<EightBit> hehe
<EightBit> cause
<EightBit> I had some redhat boot disks
<EightBit> but they didn't work
<The_Vox> Orborde: uhm...ugly. Ok, time to play hardball...use synaptic or whatever tool of choice and install samba
<Razor-X> oga: ahhh, I see
* keikoz bonne nuit tlm
<Toasta> quick question... if i remove the install cd from synaptics list of sources will it get all nessacary files from online repository?
<FlannelKing> yes Toasta
<Razor-X> what's the gist of the LAN setup?
<LeeColleton> my friend has the exact same broadcom card working with Ubuntu but it doesn't work with my system, even with the adm8211 module loaded.  Grr!
<Toasta> sweet, thanks
<FlannelKing> Toasta, well, provided you have them enabled
<Razor-X> Toasta: yeahp
<Orborde> The_Vox: Yay! Overkill!"
<oga> the reason is.... who knows.... but i know that fixes it in windows
<EightBit> does redhat cost $$$?
<oga> just lappy to router
<Toasta> have what enabled
<Razor-X> EightBit: yes
<tritium> oga, possibly a module parameter.  which NIC do you haev?
<tritium> have
<oga> but this happens with pc also with this cable
<robotgeek> Broadcom sucks!
<EightBit> i thought linux was open source?
<The_Vox> Orborde: hehehe overkill works every time...specially when I have never used nautilus and have no clue how to fix it lol!
<Razor-X> Fedora (a free fork) doesen't, though
<bojangles> EightBit, you bet....lots and lots of them
<LeeColleton> yeah,
<Agrajag> open source doesn't mean free of charge
<oga> nic?
<bojangles> EightBit, they are nearly as expensive as MS
<LeeColleton> Broadcom is the suxx0rz
<Razor-X> EightBit: here's something to remember for all of eternity, branded in your brain Open Sources ~= free
<Toasta> and how do you enable them?
<nickrud> !tell Toasta about repositories
<Razor-X> remember that, remember it well
<tritium> oga, Network Interface Card
<LeeColleton> too bad I already bought a card
<Razor-X> oga: Network Interface Card
<EightBit> ahhhh
<EightBit> i saw redhat at fryes
<FlannelKing> Razor-X, you mean Open Source != free?
<EightBit> considered buying it
<Razor-X> errr, yeah, sorry
<Razor-X> I was gonna use \noteq
<robotgeek> luckily, I am not using Broadcom, Intel guys have ndiswrapper
<Razor-X> but, not many people here LaTeX
<Orborde> The_Vox: I'm not sure this machine even has Nautilus.
* The_Vox sends Razor-X back to RegEx101....
<bojangles> Razor-X, he is right...there is nothing free about opensource....stick with gpl
<Agrajag> red hat is only worth buying for a corporation that needs the tech support
<The_Vox> Orborde: if you have gnome, you have nautilus...it's the file manager thingy that gnome uses
<EightBit> ahhh
<Agrajag> bojangles: huh, gpl doesn't mean free either
<Razor-X> bojangles: hmmm?
<EightBit> okay
<Toasta> thanks nickrud
<EightBit> i am gonna burn the .iso
<Agrajag> You can charge all you want for GPL software
<bojangles> Agrajag, yes the gpl is the only license that truly frees the code
<EightBit> thanks for all the help, guys
<Razor-X> GNU GPL is an Open-Source license
<Razor-X> doesen't mean free
<Agrajag> you can slap GNU Emacs on a CD and charge $100 for it
<LeeColleton> Fuck me sideways, does noone have a Broadcom BCM4301 card?
<nickrud> Toasta, np, ubotu knows <almost> all :)
<Razor-X> exactly
<Agrajag> totally legal
<The_Vox> LeeColleton: not me
<Razor-X> exactly ;)
<Toasta> almost huh
<Agrajag> as long as you provide the source code
<oga> with the nic what is the best way to find out
<robotgeek> Agrajag: though i dunno any gpl'ed frograms which are not free==0$
<LeeColleton> thanks The_Vox, that makes me feel better
<bojangles> Razor-X, that is just a bunch of confusion spread by the open source initiative.....they include gpl to diminish its importance and distinction
<Razor-X> LeeColleton: i'll bet many people on google do
<ColonelKernel> Im trying to make and install the latest stable kenrel from kernel.org, however after I install it a lot of things work very strangley
<Razor-X> bojangles: have you read through the GNU GPL?
<EightBit> wait a second, is it a level 1 or 2 .iso?
<bojangles> Razor-X, the gpl is the only license that frees the code
<Orborde> The_Vox: Well, it's installed, and it still isn't showing the shares in Nautilus.
<LeeColleton> Razor-X: hooray for google
<ColonelKernel> im gonna try make oldconfig
<Razor-X> EightBit: it matters?
<FlannelKing> bojangles, no it's not.  You can charge for it, but you also have to provide the source.
<robotgeek> GPL is the roxors!
<Agrajag> robotgeek: Red Hat Linux was just brought up, and began this whole conversation. It's GPL, but not free
<The_Vox> Orborde: need to configure it first :)
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, the ubuntu kernel has some patches that the vanilla kernel does not
<robotgeek> Agrajag: true
<Orborde> The_Vox: Okay...how?
<The_Vox> Orborde: grab your favourite editor and open /etc/samba/smb.conf and edit the workgroup and save the file.
<bojangles> FlannelKing, you can TRY....repeat TRY....but GPL requires UNRESTRICTED redistribition
* robotgeek slaps himself awake
<Razor-X> I'm proud to say, i've read all the licenses (except the damned numerous M$ ones) of the software I use
<Razor-X> the dirty legal code ;)
<Agrajag> bojangles: yes, so anyone you sell the CD to can copy it and give it away
<ColonelKernel> nickrud, yeah ive noticed that - I dont know how happy I am about that, I think that may be my only complaint about ubuntu
<oga> i know it works with short lead but not the long... eth0 is the name but how do i get the NIC?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: that explains a lot lol!
<bojangles> FlannelKing, this forces excess supply until the marginal cost goes to zero for anyone
<Agrajag> but that doesn't stop you from selling Emacs for $100 to anyone who will pay for it
<tritium> oga, you can't use too long a cable.  Can you just buy a short one?
<EightBit> yay, I am writing the disk
<bojangles> Agrajag, absolutely
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, the patches are the reason I use ubuntu/debian, personally
<bojangles> Agrajag, that is the point of the GPL
<The_Vox> Agrajag: actually, RMS sells it for 150...200 for gcc, IIRC
<oga> big house... no wifi for a while yet
<Agrajag> wow really?
<bojangles> it is the only license that truly frees the code
<robotgeek> though, what prevents ppl from selling redhat with the sources for about say 50$?
<Agrajag> Does he sign the media or anything
<The_Vox> Agrajag: sure, you can buy it at the fsf.org site
<LeeColleton> tech support?  help?
<Razor-X> "You may charge a fee for the physical act of transferring a copy, and you may at your option offer warranty protection in exchange for a fee."
<Razor-X> it pays to read ;)
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, try starting from linux-source-2.6.10
<bojangles> robotgeek, redhat is not gpl...they are opensource plus they include some proprietary stuff....so you cannot redistribute it
<The_Vox> robotgeek: the copyright/trademark on the name...that's what CentOS is all about
<ColonelKernel> nickrud, im hoping thats the patched ubuntu kernel code
<robotgeek> damn this *redhat*
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, yes, it is
<Computer__Guru> hai
<robotgeek> i am sticking to ubuntu/debian
<ColonelKernel> nickrud, I can live with that then
<Razor-X> the cost for CD transferring/warranty can be $50
<bojangles> robotgeek, they can sue your but off if you try to redistribute thier CDs....they are opensource at best not gpl
<robotgeek> if it ain't free, it ain't linux!
<Razor-X> it's up to the distributor for that
<Orborde> The_Vox: Okay, I'm at smb.conf and staring cluelessly.
<Agrajag> damn them, why? They have a working business model using GNU/Linux, what's wrong with that?
<Computer__Guru> xchat is kinda nice, eh
<Razor-X> robotgeek: Linux is a kernel ;)
<ColonelKernel> robotgeek, if you want to use redhat just use centos
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, apt-cache search linux-source in a terminal will get you going
<ColonelKernel> its the best rhel clone out there, I personally think its a superior product to RHEL
<robotgeek> Razor-X,ColonelKernel : in love with the apt-get goodness!
<Razor-X> GNU is the actual OS, of which there exists multiple distros
<The_Vox> Orborde: there should be a line that starts with WORKGROUP
<ColonelKernel> nickrud, got that already, just hadnt make my custom kernel for this yet
<Harold> nalioth_zZz: Sleeping, huh?
<The_Vox> Orborde: find it and change the part after the = to whatever workgroup your windows boxes use
<Razor-X> using different kernels
(Harold/#ubuntu) Razor-X: Dedicated?
(robotgeek/#ubuntu) see, the only machine i have is a ppc. most of rh clones would not install. except ydl, and fc maybe
(Razor-X/#ubuntu) from whence have you come from?!
(Razor-X/#ubuntu) Harold: he's not active in the channel, why page him?
(vladuz/#ubuntu) Razor-X: yes
(Razor-X/#ubuntu) dselect is highly deprecated
(The_Vox/#ubuntu) Orborde: ok, cool, then close the file and now do "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start"...if it gives you a command not found, try with smb instead of samba...or smbd
(Razor-X/#ubuntu) it's ancient ancient stuff
(The_Vox/#ubuntu) Orborde: one of those 3 has to work lol!
(nickrud/#ubuntu) vladuz, /usr/share/doc/aptitude/doc/README is a good start
<nickrud> vladuz, /usr/share/doc/aptitude//README is a good start
<vladuz> Razor-X: so what do you  suggest instaead
<nickrud> sorry
<Harold> Razor-X: nalioth was my first contact here; I guess I contact him out of habit.
* The_Vox <heart> aptitude...
<Harold> robotgeek: Are you on PPC?
<Computer__Guru> too bad you cant set the userlist to transparent
<nickrud> I cannot even correct typos :)
<Razor-X> vladuz: first of all, dselect is old as _hell_, use aptitude
<Orborde> The_Vox: How about just "smbd stop" and "smbd start" ?
<robotgeek> Harold: a powerbook g4 500
<Razor-X> Harold: heh, well, ask the channel away
<EightBit> okay
<EightBit> i burned it
<EightBit> now what?
<Razor-X> or, if you're a member of the NUN, you know what to do
<Harold> robotgeek: Any problems installing/using Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> which one, the live CD?
<Agrajag> or the installer?
<Razor-X> EightBit: Live CD or Install CD?
<EightBit> lemme see
<Computer__Guru> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<robotgeek> Harold: not really, i have problems with display out
<Orborde> The_Vox: Result is that the Linux machine now appears in the network browser on the Linux box, but not the Windoze box. And the Linux box still can't see the Windoze one.
<The_Vox> Orborde: uhm...I'm not familiar with the ubuntu package, so I can't bet that'll work...what I gave you should work, tho. (I've only been using ubuntu for a bit over a week :)
<robotgeek> Harold: and java, and flash
(Harold/#ubuntu) robotgeek: Yikes.  Wish I knew something about that.
(The_Vox/#ubuntu) Orborde: ok, in the terminal now try "smbclient -L localhost" and tell me what it spits out
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) You should probably burn the Live CD too, and try that out first.
(Razor-X/#ubuntu) EightBit: then, insert the CD in the drive, shutdown the computer, and restart ;)
(Razor-X/#ubuntu) Agrajag: no point wasting CDs
(Razor-X/#ubuntu) I myself have only 2 :(
(robotgeek/#ubuntu) Harold: but other than that, everything works fine. occasional hiccup with recovering from sleep
(robotgeek/#ubuntu) Harold: what do u use?
<Razor-X> and i've asked this before -- anyone here use Das Keyboard?
<nickrud> Razor-X, talk to someone about getting an income ;)
<ColonelKernel> how can I control which modules are loaded when I boot - my build is loading a lot of them
<Harold> Everyone: This is my second time seeing that message about Java installation on the wiki.  What's the big deal about having java?  (Just curious.)
<Agrajag> Razor-X: a new user shouldn't necessarily dive in lie that-- what if he hasn't partitioned yet, and manages to wipe windows?
<EightBit> then
<EightBit> later guys
<EightBit> thanks for the help
<Harold> robotgeek: PowerBook G3 233MHz
<Razor-X> (note the intentional lack of `the')
<The_Vox> Razor-X: never even heard of that one...and I'm a fan of weird kboards :)
<Razor-X> Agrajag: ahhh, true that
<Razor-X> The_Vox: o_O
<Razor-X> you have an HHKL2?
<Razor-X> nickrud: income... hmmm
<Razor-X> something I won't worry about for a good... many years now
<nickrud> Razor-X, the day will com
<Harold> robotgeek: I just finished installing Ubuntu about a week or two ago, and finally got a wireless card to work under the madwifi driver.
<robotgeek> sun doesn't provide jvm for linux ppc, gotta get from IBM
<Razor-X> I have saved up money though, lunch money ;)
<Orborde> The_Vox: Holy cow. The Windows machine doesn't appear in the server list by name, but I went Places->Connect to Server, punched in the IP and selected Windows Share as the service, and Boom! Access.
<FlannelKing> EightBit, you might want to install the liveCD and try it first, the $.20 cd is worth the non-risk, if youre installing on your only computer
<robotgeek> Harold: nice
<nickrud> hah, hah
<Agrajag> I got lucky with wireless, I have a cisco card 8)
<Harold> robotgeek: Oh, because it's not open source?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: nop...a Logitech-for-PS/2 gamingkboard...it's the smallest kboard I've ever been able to find :) The HHKL2 is expensive for a poor furreiner like me :)
<axis> something wroing with the repositories
<axis> i can't seem to access kubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> for a semester, and some more money from my schoo `services' and some debts my parents owe, and I have $100
<The_Vox> Orborde: that's what the overkill will give you <chuckle> :)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: heh
<robotgeek> Harold: nah, sun doesn't have a version. they do have something for the x86 platform
<Razor-X> google Das Keyboard
<Razor-X> s/schoo/school/
<axis> riight
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I've used an HHKL2 for a couple of weeks...friend ordered one, had it sent to my house...got to use it for a bit over 2 weeks...pretty sweet kboard :)
<Harold> robotgeek: So someone just recently got java working on Linux?
<Orborde> The_Vox: Result of smbclient -L localhost: It asked for a password. Just a password. What password? I don't know, so I punched in my Linux user password. Result: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I hear Das is even better ;)
<The_Vox> Razor-X: that thing is *HUGE*!
<The_Vox> Orborde: hit enter at the password prompt :)
<robotgeek> Harold: i dont think so...there are only two versions, gcj and the ibm...both suck!
<Razor-X> The_Vox: it's a normal sized 101 key keyboard
<Orborde> The_Vox: w00t. That worked. Spat out a lot of stuff.
<Razor-X> only, it's weighted
<Razor-X> mmmmmm... weighted.....
<robotgeek> Razor-X: is Das the keyboard featured on slashdot
<axis> kubuntu?
<Harold> robotgeek: Do you know anything about programming?
<Orborde> The_Vox: What am I looking for?
<robotgeek> Harold: a bit
<Razor-X> robotgeek: not sure
<Harold> robotgeek: In your opinion, is it more beneficial to learn C or Java?
<FlannelKing> Harold, C
<Razor-X> I either buy Das, HHKL2, a Sansa Sandisk 512 MP3 Player, or blow all of my money on Knife of Dreams leatherbound ;)
<Harold> FlannelKing: Why, perchance?
<FlannelKing> Harold, actually, learn C++
<The_Vox> Razor-X: my kboard is this one: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2282,CONTENTID=6636
<axis> any\one else having problems upgrading to kubuntu
<Razor-X> the only leatherbound book i'ld have, but worth it if Jordan continues his proglogue-style writing throughout the novel
<nickrud> C, although I haven't programmed in a long time.
<axis> from apt
<robotgeek> Harold: C, C++
<Harold> FlannelKing: I'm still going to have to learn C in order to learn C++, aren't I?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I use a trackball, meself
<The_Vox> Orborde: any answer usually means "it's working" unless it's a "can't find a thing" answer :)
<robotgeek> you can then pretty much pick up everything else
<Razor-X> Harold: no, you're not
<FlannelKing> Harold, No, C++ is not a superset of C++
<Razor-X> I learned the latter without the former
<FlannelKing> Harold, erm, C
<Orborde> The_Vox: But it still fails to find the Windows machine.
<Razor-X> and I hate the former now too ;)
<nickrud> Something that has survived for over 30 years, is worth knowing
<axis> right
<axis> well obviously kubuntu isn't going to last
<Razor-X> but, if you insist on learning C, try Obj C
<FlannelKing> Harold, learn c++, skip C, if you konw C++ you can program C with only a few tweaks, and learing C++ will teach you all the basics of programming Java
<EightBit> that did not work
<tritium> axis, why?
<Harold> FlannelKing, Razor-X : Is there another language I should be learning before C even?
<FlannelKing> Harold, C++
<robotgeek> no Lisp fans here?
<Razor-X> Harold: don't try C if you want C++
<nickrud> no :)
<Razor-X> robotgeek: i'm learning emacs-lisp now ;)
<axis> tritium, : i'm having problems apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<FlannelKing> Harold, the first thing C++ people will do is try and unteach you C
<The_Vox> Razor-X: my kboard is about...7.5 inches long, by 3.5 inches wide, by 3/4" thick....it's *small*
<tritium> axis, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<Razor-X> Harold: I myself started out with QBasic at 11, but that's worth almost nothing now, save nice, easy to make games
<Sponge_> I downloaded realtime-lsm and the module-assistant. Now, I want this thing working. What do I have to do now?
<EightBit> dammit
<The_Vox> Orborde: still fails? didn't you say you were able to connect to it already?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: are you a Dvorak user?
<vladuz> Razor-X: where are those docs again, please?
<EightBit> windows just came up blank
<Harold> robotgeek, FlannelKing : Dang, really?  I have this "Teaching Yourself C" book in my hand right now.
<axis> tritium: E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<The_Vox> Razor-X: yes...been one for...uhm....9 years or so
<Madpilot> EightBit: thought you were loading the LiveCD?
<axis> tritium: which repository is it.. i've uncommented them all
<Harold> Razor-X: Is QBasic a high-level language?
<EightBit> no
<EightBit> the install
<Razor-X> The_Vox: nice, so you can attest to it's usefulness?
<Razor-X> Harold: not at all
<tritium> axis, it's in the main repo
<Razor-X> that's why it's so useless
<Orborde> The_Vox: I got a connection to the share by punching in the IP directly, but it still fails to appear in the network browser. A minor point, I suppose.
<tritium> axis, have you done a "sudo apt-get update" first
<axis> tritium: and i've upgraded/updated dist
<Razor-X> go with C++ or C#
<axis> yap
<FlannelKing> Harold, yeah, take a look... here: http://relisoft.com/book/index.htm, free, online, quality, C++ book
<tritium> axis, doesn't sound right....
<Razor-X> I know C# is a M$ language, but I like it meself
<Agrajag> I told you to try the liveCD first... So what do you mean by "windows came up blank"?
<EightBit> not blank
<EightBit> just
<FlannelKing> Dont Touch C#
<EightBit> nothing else happened
<axis> tritium, : can you spit me the repository link.. main link?
<EightBit> it just loaded as usual
<EightBit> i will try the live
<nickrud> axis, and I speak from excuciating experience, there is something wrong with /etc/apt/sources.list
<Harold> Razor-X: I think high-level languages are ones you don't need to know much about programming to begin.  Low-level ones are like assembly language, I believe.  C is middle-level.
<Agrajag> oh
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I changed to dvorak a month before my already-scheduled wrist surgery for RSD...cancelled the surgery 3 days before it happened...been happy ever since
<axis> tritium, : i didn't have my network instaled at boot time
<Agrajag> You put the CD in and rebooted, and windows came up?
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> first
<FlannelKing> EightBit, do you have the cdrom installed earlier than the HD in the boot order?
<Agrajag> burn the livecd
<Agrajag> you don't want to install a new OS yet.
<Razor-X> Harold: then, you'll be mighty confused when reading books ;)
<axis> nickrud: i had a bad feeling about that
<The_Vox> Orborde: on the network browser thing, I can't help...as I said, I've never used nautilus, so I have no clue at all about how to make it work
<EightBit> what do you mean boot order?
<Gatton> The_Vox, how long did it take you go get up to speed with Dvorak?
<FlannelKing> Harold, C is still pretty low level
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I learned Dvorak only to increase my speed
<tritium> axis, there must be something wrong with your sources.list
<Razor-X> worth it, a 30 WPM increase ;)
<Agrajag> Next time you reboot, hit DEL to go into your bios setup, and change the boot order so your CD boots before the hard drive
<axis> tritium, : where can i obtain an official copy?
<FlannelKing> EightBit, but burn the liveCD first
<Razor-X> only side effect, more wrist strain (I never touch-typed previously, but still did a nice speed pseudo-touchtyping)
<nickrud> axis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles, use the better organized version
<The_Vox> Gatton: a week to get usable speeds, 3 weeks to be as fast as I was on qwerty, a month and a half and I was 20WPM faster than on qwerty
<EightBit> okay
<tritium> thanks, nickrud
<Razor-X> that's why I switched to a trackball, mice hurt my hands a plenty
<EightBit> I am burning it
<robotgeek> the thinking in c++ book by Eckel is also good
<FlannelKing> Actually, the Dvorak/Qwerty difference is mythological as well
<Harold> FlannelKing, Razor-X: So if I went ahead and learned C, would it be a good foundation for what I'll need to learn with C++?
<Razor-X> and now, if I point-and-click too much, my hand cramps, too much keyboard/CLI usage
<FlannelKing> Harold, it will be a detrement to you learning C++
<Gatton> The_Vox, good to know. I have been wanting to switch over but am not looking forward to the transition period :)
<The_Vox> Razor-X: that's the one change I've never been able to make...trackballs just drive me crazy
<Razor-X> FlannelKing: then clearly explain why QWERTY the keys themselves are an advantage?
<Orborde> Clearly.
<robotgeek> I try to avoid the mouse. i try to stick to one, either the keyboard/mouse
<nickrud> I cannot believe that someone had that same problem :)
<Orborde> The_Vox: Okay. Well, I have most of what I want. For some reason, though, I can't write to the share folder.
* robotgeek wants to try ratposion
<FlannelKing> Harold, you're better off learning c++, which will teach you basically everything you need for C programming
<hyphenated> Harold: C and C++ are about as similar as Java and Javascript
<Harold> FlannelKing: Okay, thank you for your advice.
<Razor-X> hyphenated: that's a bad example
<hyphenated> Harold: which is to say.. not much
<Razor-X> Harold: that's his decision
<FlannelKing> hyphenated, thats completely wrong
<Razor-X> I suggest C++, C# isn't bad, the former I prefer
<The_Vox> Gatton: one recommendation: DO NOT SWITCH THE KEY CAPS OF YOUR KEYBOARD until you've learned dvorak...print the kboard layout and tape it somewhere you can see it with your head up...otherwise, you'll get in the habit of looking at the kboard while typing and that'll slow you dow
<konki> how come ubuntu can't seem to get the numbers right??
<EightBit> how is dvorak better?
<The_Vox> Orborde: that's a permissions problem, needs to be fixed on the windows side
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I never had the luxury of either, a la my dad
<The_Vox> EightBit: better distribution of the keys
<tritium> konki, meaning?
<EightBit> ahh
<EightBit> i tried it the other day
<EightBit> very confusing the first time
<Orborde> The_Vox: Except that I set it to "full permissions" pending a password.
<hyphenated> FlannelKing: there's a similar name, and some similar syntax, but that's about it
<FlannelKing> Razor-X, I never said they were an advantage, but theyre both about the same, there is no speed increase for one or the other, especially if youre coding
<Razor-X> EightBit: it's better adapted to the English alphabet
<EightBit> ah
<Harold> Razor-X, FlannelKing, hyphenated : I guess I'll have to get another book, then.  I *do* have a Java book now, though.
<Razor-X> FlannelKing: don't use the `coding' excuse, switching a few keys help coding enough
<ColonelKernel> can I turn hotplug off?
<FlannelKing> Harold, try that web book
<Razor-X> Harold: Java is pure crap
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, no not ever
<The_Vox> Orborde: uhm...ok, let's try the windows way of fixing this...reboot the stupid windows box
<Razor-X> one of the few times i'll denounce a language, it's crap
<Harold> FlannelKing: What's the URL again, please?
<FlannelKing> Razor-X, like I said, there is no difference in touch typers speed, they both are about the same
<FlannelKing> Harold, http://relisoft.com/book/index.htm
<ColonelKernel> nickrud, why the hell not
<Razor-X> it's Garbage-Cleaning routines are.... garbage
<Razor-X> FlannelKing: the fastest typist in the world uses Dvorak
<konki> tritium, well firefox released 1.0.4 that time we had 1.0.2.. now 1.0.5 is released... and i updated lastnight, and its 1.0.4... who does the math here???
<Razor-X> I myself increased speed with it
<robotgeek> python is so nice!
<FlannelKing> Razor-X, Thats marketing, pure marketing
<Razor-X> FlannelKing: and the aliens are trying to take over the media
<The_Vox> konki: not me :) That's why I install firefox with the installer instead of using a package
<axis> nickrud:  .. Well it's grabbing alot more now..  I hope this fixes ..  thanks for the tip,. HiP!
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, the whole device stack: udev, hal, etc depends on hotplug, which is the current module loader.
<tritium> konki, oh, that
<bojangles> Agrajag, but anyway..yes it is unfortanate if you actually have to pay for a gpl CD.....but if you get one....you are free to make millions of copies and give them to all your friends.
<ColonelKernel> nickrud, how do I keep so many modules from loading then?
<FlannelKing> Razor-X, fine, let me dig up references, if you insist on being fickle
<robotgeek> Razor-X: java sucks...(on a ppc)
<bojangles> Agrajag, but make sure you don't confuse gpl with opensource
<Razor-X> Dvorak helps, but only as much as your hand-eye coordination lets you
<Razor-X> robotgeek: exactly
<axis> ColonelKernel: edit /etc/modules.conf
<Razor-X> FlannelKing: and I probably have counterreferences
<Agrajag> what are you talking about
<Agrajag> gpl is an open-source license
<konki> The_Vox, now i try to get extensions and it firefox always take me to the stupid upgrade room...
<The_Vox> FlannelKing: I went from 70WPM to 90WPM when I switched...it *may* be better typing habits (I did force myself to use a better posture while learning and so on and so forth) but I *did* see increase.
<ColonelKernel> axis, theres things loading that arent in that
<The_Vox> konki: poor you
<Razor-X> bojangles: GPL makes something Open-Source
<bojangles> Agrajag, again...that is open source way of hiding the benefits of gpl....and diminishing their importance
<Orborde> The_Vox: Sadly, the Windows machine is the one I'm on now.
<konki> people in mepis said their pkg has 1.0.5 why not us... i taught we are the best??
<nickrud> ColonelKernel, look over the modules you have loaded, then use /etc/hotplug/blacklist to drop the ones you don't want. Hotplug is pretty smart on my machine
<axis> ColonelKernel,  /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<bojangles> Agrajag, don't confuse the issue...either gpl or not
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I could do 90 on QWERTY, now I can do a nice, thrumming, 110, with a max of 120
<ColonelKernel> nickrud, thank you
<Agrajag> You're confusing me
<Razor-X> ;)
* tritium cries at the Signal-to-Offtopic_Noise ratio
<Razor-X> bojangles: what _are_ the benefits?
<bojangles> Agrajag, let me give you one example....suppose i say Greece is just a part of Europe
<oga> bwa ha ha ha..... for anybody that ever wants to force their network speed to a certain speed (10mb/100mb) use mii-tool be aware that you may have to manually assign an IP
* Madpilot points out that #ubuntu-offtopic is fairly quiet...
<Razor-X> tritium: there's no-one really asking questions here ;)
<konki> :( UBUNTU firefox.... praise mepis... someone fix the pkg...
<bojangles> Agrajag, still don't confuse Greece with Europe because Greece existed before Europe
<axis> nickrud: thanks alot.. fixed me good
<Razor-X> konki: compile away
<Agrajag> What
<Razor-X> bojangles: other than that?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I've never been that fast...wish I was :)
<tritium> konki, the 1.0.2 packages actually had the 1.0.4 fixes in them
<Razor-X> don't confuse BASH with SH, because SH existed before BASH? ;)
<nickrud> axis, I do not want to go into why I understood your problem :)
<Agrajag> Will your next simile involve an emu, 5 ducks, and an umbrella?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: probably because i'm younger and my limbs are more limber
<tritium> konki, 1.0.5 is buggy, and 1.0.6 will be released soon, and then those fixes will go in too
<robotgeek> tritium: why did they not put in the vendor.sub to 1.0.4?
<bojangles> Razor-X, well suppose you are a large corporation and you want to be able to distribute thousands of CDs for everone of your people for free
<tritium> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<The_Vox> Orborde: uhm...I have no other clues about how to go about your problem.
<konki> yes it did.. but the number is different and it takes you to the same upgrade room
<Razor-X> bojangles: so?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: lol! probably :)
<tritium> robotgeek, not sure
<Razor-X> you don't have to make it free, you can charge as well
<bojangles> Razor-X, and maybe even others....the gpl...not opensource gives you this right.
<axis> nickrud: lol.. i'm curious now.. evil support staff? hehe ..  wacky.. anyways it's installing now..  .. :D
<tritium> konki, see that ubotu response about firefox above
<Razor-X> bojangles: Open Source is a property, GPL is a license
<Razor-X> GPL grants an intellectual property the property of Open Source
<bojangles> Razor-X, Open Source is a mixture of licenses....not a property
<konki> i bet when 1.0.6 is released we will have a 1.0.5 pkg... is there some kind of disagreement with ubuntu and firefox... i love firefox i think its the best browser
<Razor-X> as does stuff like AFPL, and others
<robotgeek> alrite ppl, night!
<Razor-X> bojangles: read Richard Stallman's "The Free Software Movement"
<nickrud> axis, to give the dime store answer, I bragged, and got flagged :)
<EightBit> okay, something happened
<Razor-X> konki: doesen't every Firefox fanboy? ;)
<EightBit> i hit delete
<bojangles> Razor-X, i have read it enough...and seen enough...you read unrestricted redistribution and all that implies.
<EightBit> and everything was blank
<konki> ubotu, i already have 1.0.4 i want 1.0.5 just the number i know the bugs on this pkg are fixed
<ubotu> konki: what are you talking about?
<axis> nickrud,   Haaa!
<EightBit> can't I just make a partition and install it there?
<Agrajag> everything was blank?
<axis> lol
<axis> sh!t
<EightBit> yeah
<EightBit> nothing happened
<EightBit> just a black screen
<FlannelKing> EightBit, no, you need to chagne your boot order, or you'll never get to the CD
<Agrajag> EightBit: yo need to boot from the CD to install or run the LiveCD
<FlannelKing> EightBit, youll need to get into your BIOS menu
<EightBit> how?
<axis> eight:  smash "delete" "f1" "f2 "f10"
<Razor-X> GNU GPL has a restriction
<EightBit> right when it starts up?
<axis> EightBit, : all in that order
<axis> yes
<Razor-X> you may not charge money for the program itself (IIRC)
<Harold> I gotta say I just love this channel.
<axis> it'll bring you into bios
<axis> if you change anything
<axis> other then "boot order"
<Razor-X> calling it unrestricted is sacrilege
<digitalfox> Raptoid, but you can charge for support or the media
<axis> you will F**k your computer
<Harold> #Ubuntu is awesome!
<EightBit> be right back
<bojangles> Razor-X, you can TRY....repeat TRY....repeat after me ....TRY
<Orborde> The_Vox: Thanks for your help. I'm going to BED.
<EightBit> i gotta write this doen
<axis> EightBit, : most likely
<Razor-X> bojangles: you can try what?
<axis> EightBit: it's booting from floppy
<axis> EightBit: it's booting from floppy: then HD
<Toasta> anyone know where i can get a good driver for radeon
<bojangles> Razor-X, but if anyone else gets your program they have the right to distribute it for free and nobody is going to pay you anything.
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<FlannelKing> EightBit, you'll want to change it to floppy, CD, then HD
<axis> EightBit: Change it to "CD-ROM"    then "harddrive
<Madpilot> Toasta: see the URL ubotu just posted
<bojangles> Razor-X, so repeat after me....you can TRY to charge...ok
<Harold> FlannelKing, Razor-X : So what's your opinion of the best C++ compiler for Linux, then?
<Agrajag> gcc
<Agrajag> what else would you use?
<Razor-X> bojangles: charging has nothing to do with open-source
<EightBit> thanks
<EightBit> okay
<Harold> Agrajag: Isn't there a g++?
<Agrajag> IS there anything else?
<EightBit> i will try this out now
<axis> FlannelKing, : who needs to boot off floppy?"
<Agrajag> g++ is just a script that calls gcc, I believe
<Razor-X> are you saying that GPL is the only OSS license that allows you to change money?
<konki> if 1.0.6 is released they better make the name right and not "fox package provided by Ubuntu Linux""hey did not update the version number" http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?id=864
* nickrud looks around, "am I on debian-legal", he says
<axis> FlannelKing, : i've disabled my floppy drive.. i only unfortunately needed one for windows, to install onto an sATA device
<FlannelKing> axis, who cares? It wont hurt anything being in there, and is good incase he needs to use a boot disk
<axis> EightBit, : good luck
<tritium> konki, lighten up, dude
<Mestapheles> do I have to pin the warty kernel when upgrading to hoary if I want to keep it??
<axis> FlannelKing: true, true enough
<Harold> Agrajag: I'm currently using gcc
<axis> FlannelKing: good point [=
<axis> i hope that lil guy makes it
<Agrajag> if you're using c++, you shuld call it with g++, not gcc
<axis> lol
<nickrud> Mestapheles, no, the kernel will never be upgraded without your direct intervention
<cafuego> Mestapheles: If there is a newer kernel *with the same version* in hoary, yes.
<Harold> Agrajag: I wonder if there are any other good c++ compilers for Linux?
<cafuego> Mestapheles: That will not normally be the case, though.
<Agrajag> why, what's wrong with g++?
<konki> tritium, i know 1.0.6 will be released soon, so i'm cool until then i hope the name won't be 1.0.5
<Agrajag> I doubt there is, unless Intel's compiler does c++
<Harold> Agrajag: What's g++?
<Mestapheles>  thanks
<FlannelKing> Harold, there are, but there isnt any wrong with g++
<tritium> konki, I understand, but it could be much worse of problem
<cafuego> Harold: No matter how good the compiler, using a flawed language to begin with will affect the result either way.
<Mestapheles> warty's kernel works better for me
<axis> so .. is c, c++ and perl / cgi scripting still the goods
<axis> or what
<Jonas> HEllo everyone, just eard about Ubuntu and i have a short tek question...
<axis> what's up in the world of programming today
<Harold> cafuego: Hello again.  Which language is flawed, in your opinion?
<cafuego> Harold: german
<Razor-X> Harold: it's the official name for the GNU compiler that compiles C++
<axis> Jonas: SHoot!
<tritium> Jonas, what is it?
<Razor-X> Harold: when it comes to languages and text editors, there comes a time when you must stop listening to people
<Seveas> axis, replace perl with python
<Razor-X> things like these produce huge conflicts
<Seveas> Razor-X, true, true :))
<Agrajag> and replace python with ruby
<Razor-X> just know the purpose of various languages, and their syntax, and shoot a dart at the wall
<Seveas> Agrajag, not until Ubuntu updates ruby :)
<Harold> Razor-X: I suspect that's true.  Still, I'm interested in listening to *some* opinions before deciding, you know?
<tritium> we don't really want a language war
<Jonas> thanks :D i have 1 HD, 2 partition, if i install ubuntu will it format c and d and if only C will D be accesible ?
<Razor-X> Harold: clearly you started several personal jihads ;)
<konki> tritium, i just want the extension "torrentbar" to dL my porn and stuffs
<axis> Seveas: Python ended up taking off eh? cool .. that's kind of sad for me though, i've ended up learning a bit of perl ...
<Harold> Razor-X: Sorry, I didn't mean to.
<Agrajag> well, it's not like perl stopped working
<Agrajag> perl 6 should be along... someday
<tritium> Jonas, oh, I thought you literally had questions about TeX...
<Harold> Razor-X: I was surprised to hear that c++ is better to learn than c.
<axis> Seveas: would you happen to have a good link to  a python resource
<Seveas> Harold, you will get lots of different opinions, mostly depending on personal preferences and needs. You must find a language that matches your preferences and needs
<Jonas> hehe no im a nooby
<FlannelKing> especially considering Hosting providers still only run perl on their servers
<Razor-X> Harold: C++, C#, C, and Obj C, are nice languages
* LeeColleton passes out from exaustion
<tritium> konki, okay then
<Seveas> axis, /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<Razor-X> C++ is the object oriented version of C with other additions
<Seveas> installed by default on Ubuntu
<axis> jonas: no man that's easy
<axis> Jonas: when you go to install of the cd
<Harold> Seveas: Hey there, Seveas.  Finally got my wireless going on this *old* Mac PowerBook.
<nickrud> Razor-X, call them dialects, it's more accurate I would think
<Razor-X> C# is an overhaul of C++ with a stricter Object Oriented goal
<Toasta> if i already mucked it up by installing another driver how do i revert to the original one my ubuntu install came with
<Seveas> Razor-X, objective C is crap...
<Razor-X> nickrud: true that
<Seveas> Harold, nice!
<FlannelKing> C# is bloatware
<axis> it asks you to use the partition manager manually, or use the whole hard drive
<Seveas> nickrud, c# is in no way a dialect of C
<axis> Jonas, :  you can easily delete your other partition
<cafuego> and C++ is crudware
<Seveas> nickrud, it's more like java
<Razor-X> Obj C is a C derivative with Object Oriented-ness, I can't attest to the differences between it and C++ as I don't know them
<cafuego> !start a language war
<ubotu> German is better than Perl!
<Seveas> lol
<axis> Jonas, : and keep your other drive intact.. but *nix only READS ntfs, will R/W FAT32 if i'm not mistaken
<FlannelKing> hahaha
<Jonas> axis:but it wont erase the second partition if i dont ask it too right ?
<Razor-X> Java is a language whose original goal was total portability... that failed miserably
<Seveas> ubotu, so true :)
<ubotu> No idea, Seveas
<Harold> Razor-X: I've been hearing this "Object Oriented" phrase for years, never really understanding its meaning.
<Razor-X> Harold: ahhh!
<nickrud> Seveas, my experience with that died a while ago, I'm just trying to kill the traffic
<Gatton> Esperanto!
<Quest-Master> Harold: One word-- Python.
<Razor-X> well, in the programming world, you can group things in different ways
<axis> Jonas: You'll have two options when you come to that
<Agrajag> Lojban!!!
<FlannelKing> Harold, you'll understand when you learn an OO language
<axis> Jonas, : Format and use ENTIRE partition
<Razor-X> Object Orientation is a different concept-model
<tritium> Harold, it really does depend on your needs.
<Quest-Master> Urdu/Hindi > German AND Esperanto
<shadowjack> if i download a source package using "apt-get source $package" where does it download the source to?
<axis> Jonas, : or "select individual partitions"
<Quest-Master> :)
<Razor-X> by using specific constructs called Objects, and properties of the Objects themselves, you can organize things
<axis> Jonas: Just delete your c: partition, and then automatically assign free space
<Razor-X> and also make things more portable from program to program
<axis> Jonas, : it's really easy
<Seveas> OO is nice
<konki> tritium, can i fix the firefox bug with bugzilla??
<axis> Jonas: Ubuntu has a VERY nice parition manager
<Jonas> axis: thanks a lot bud,  i was just scared it wouldnt recognise or erase the other part
<Harold> Razor-X: I take it these "objects" are pre-constructed modules, so to speak?
<tritium> konki, it's a known issue
<cafuego> Seveas: When it's implemneted properly, sure
<Agrajag> shadowjack: probably somewhere under /var/cache/apt
<Razor-X> Harold: yeah
<Seveas> Harold, no
<cafuego> Seveas: VBScript
<axis> Jonas, : no worries, good luck with the install [=
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, any idea when linux-restricted-modules will be added for 2.6.12 in breezy
<oompa> Hi. Can anyone help me mount my ntfs hard drives in Ubuntu?
<tritium> shadowjack, in the current directory
<Seveas> Harold, you can construct them yourself :)
<Seveas> oompa: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<dataw0lf-> good evenin' gents.
<Jonas> thanks again and i cant wait to get rid of window :
<Seveas> cafuego, stop swearing please :)
<Razor-X> you can construct your own objects with its own variables, functions, and such
<shadowjack> tritium, what current directory?
<axis> Jonas: me either.. lol.. i'm slowly implementing linux into my families world now thanks to kubuntu
<Toasta> how do i reconfigure my video to use the original driver?
<Razor-X> languages come with predefined functions -- but the power of OO is personal creation of objects
<Seveas> but yeah, the only really nice implementation of OO is python imho
<oompa> Seveas: How?
<tritium> shadowjack, .
<Seveas> oompa, download it and read it, there are instructions inside the file
<tritium> shadowjack, whichever directory you're currently in
<Harold> Python; that's a scripting language, correct?
<shadowjack> tritium, i see
<cafuego> Seveas: I like the Java one
<FlannelKing> yes Harold
<tritium> Harold, yes.
<axis> Jonas: there's software called "vmware" that's not too dificult to setup, if you need windows, you can run it inside of that.. I think there are a couple other free alternatives too
<Seveas> Harold, python is more than that
<dataw0lf-> Harold: all purpose language.
<Seveas> cafuego, that's not too bad either. I just hate java :)
<dataw0lf-> Python is influenced heavily by both OOP and functional languages.
<Seveas> or actually, sun
<cafuego> Seveas: <heh>
<Harold> Is it wise to first learn C/C++ before turning to Python?
<vladuz> The_Vox: you know how to chang the keyboard mapping for dvorak in ubuntu?
<dataw0lf-> Harold: Yes.
<jasoncohen> oompa, sure, it's easy
<Razor-X> Harold: Python is a nice scripting language that can do many things
<FlannelKing> dataw0lf, its still a scripting language,
<cafuego> Seveas: That's a different issue, though ;-)
<Seveas> Harold, that's not neccessary
<Dr_Willis> I tend to do.. "Oops" prgraming....  :P
<jasoncohen> oompa, you just need to know the partition. use sudo fdisk -l to find out
<Razor-X> Harold: you almost never have to learn prerequisites in programming
<Dr_Willis> 'did my program really do that?' :P
<dataw0lf-> FlannelKing: No, you're confusing 'scripting' language with 'interpreted' language.
<Razor-X> just sit down with a good tutorial, and there you are
<tritium> Harold, again, it depends on your needs.  For some, it makes sense to learn assembly, then C.
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, lol :)
<shadowjack> tritium, is there a place it should be? i mean, it looks like it downloaded in my home directory
<Gatton> Have been thinking of playing around with Python as my first language. At least to learn some concepts
<dataw0lf-> 'scripting' language is a catchall for people who don't usually know what they mean.
<Jonas> axis, kewl i think i will get going and install right away ! have a good night !
<bojangles> Razor-X, again...listen to me carefully...opensource is a mixture of licenses...such as Mozilla License just for one....the source is open but not free
<shadowjack> tritium, and i'm assuming it shouldn't be there
<tritium> shadowjack, if that's the directory where you called apt-get source, that's where it should have gone
<Harold> dataw0lf-: This is true, since I know very little about all this.
<Razor-X> bojangles: the property Open Source is that, the source of the program is distributed
<jasoncohen> oompa, then you're going to add an entry in /etc/fstab like this "/dev/hda1  /mnt/windows  ntfs users,umask=000  0 0"
<Razor-X> different licenses implement these in different ways
<bojangles> Razor-X, now the gpl is the only license that protects and frees the code from the human beings.
<Razor-X> bojangles: the AFPL isn't too bad at that either
<rinke> Are here some Dutch people?
<jasoncohen> oompa, replace /dev/hda1 with the correct partition and you'll need to do mkdir sudo /mnt/windows to create the dir
<Razor-X> nor is the LGPL
<Seveas> rinke, jazeker
<jasoncohen> *sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<rinke> :D
<Seveas> rinke, en in #ubuntu-nl nog meer
<dataw0lf-> Harold: the string of Python is it's elegance, non-trickery, and inclusion of cool features from languages like Lisp, Smalltalk, and Haskell.
<FlannelKing> dataw0lf, I agree it is an interpreted language, but it was originally designed (and still is) as a scripting language
<rinke> Oke bedankt
<Razor-X> Harold: IMO, the only real choices you have are C++, C, and Python
<Seveas> FlannelKing, it is not a pure interpreted language
<Razor-X> but there are niches here-and-there
<EightBit> okay, that didn't work either
<EightBit> it just ignores the CD
<Seveas> and definitely not just scripting
<tritium> Razor-X, depends on the person's needs
<FlannelKing> EightBit, you're not configuring your boot order in your bios correctly then
<Seveas> Razor-X, C# is growing fast
<EightBit> do I need to make a partition?
<dataw0lf-> FlannelKing: 'scripting language' is a confusing and rather vague term.
<EightBit> i did configure it right
<FlannelKing> EightBit, No, you just need to get it to boot of the CD
<nickrud> well, this is better than arguing open source, I guess
<dataw0lf-> FlannelKing: Python was created, basically, to be a successor to the ABC language.
<EightBit> alright, i changed the order so it was
<FlannelKing> EightBit, you burned the ISO and not just the files, right?
<Harold> Okay, everyone, I appreciate your help and advice.  I'm going to go resume my programming study.
<Agrajag> wait
<dataw0lf-> I can call C a scripting language if I want.
<EightBit> Removable Devices, CD-Rom, Hard Drive, and Network
<tritium> dataw0lf, but it's compiled
<shadowjack> tritium, will there be problems if i move it to another directory?
<Agrajag> what shows up on the CD when you put it in and look in windows explorer?
<Harold> So I guess I should be learning FORTRAN, then, right?
<tritium> shadowjack, nope, you'll be fine
<Harold> LOL
<dataw0lf-> tritium:  'scripting language' has nothing to do compilation.
<FlannelKing> dataw0lf, python was originally designed as a scripting language
<dataw0lf-> that's why you're getting it confused with 'interpreted'.
<FlannelKing> tritium, thats interpreted
<shadowjack> tritium, groovy. thanks :)
<EightBit> it says
<EightBit> the disk structure is corrupted and unreadable
<tritium> dataw0lf, FlannelKing ok...
<Agrajag> well then
<EightBit> i thought that meant it couldn't read the .iso
<Agrajag> wait
<Agrajag> on both CDs?
<EightBit> yes
<EightBit> lemme check the other one
<Agrajag> that would explain why they're not booting
<Seveas> lol, FORTRAN
<tritium> believe it or not, lots of scientific code is still implemented in fortran
<Seveas> tritium, I know
<Seveas> I work at the math/CS lab on a university
<Seveas> but that still does not mean it doesn't suck donkey balls :)
* Computer__Guru sparks up a bowl
<rinke> Seveas daar zijn geen opt's
<tritium> Seveas, I don't like it either :)
<Oompa> Thank you Seveas
<Seveas> rinke, opt's?
<pax> Seveas: wher teh hell have you been!
<EightBit> this one says the format is not recognized
<Seveas> pax, right here :)
<EightBit> but nonetheless it is an error message
<pax> didnt see you for the past 3/4 days
* Computer__Guru wonders if you can get linux on an ipaq pocketpc
<tritium> Computer__Guru, yes, I have it installed on mine
<EightBit> well, I got one more CD left
<Seveas> pax, I had work to do (restyle my website, implement forum for #ubuntu-nl, setup an Ubuntu cluster)
<EightBit> this one has to work
<bimberi> Computer__Guru: Yes indeed - http://www.handhelds.org
<pax> good man
<Computer__Guru> tritium: phat
<bojangles> Razor-X, well ok...just so you understand the gpl is the only license that protects and frees the code from the human being that invested all that time and money to write the code.
<Computer__Guru> tritium, how's the X server? what WM do you run?
* bimberi has an iPAQ h3630
<FlannelKing> bojangles, youre just hellbent, arent you?
<nickrud> lol
<bojangles> Razor-X, because if anyone gets a copy of your gpl program they can distribute it to the world for free an noone has to ever pay the author one dime.
<tritium> Computer__Guru, I used opie, so it doesn't have X
<Computer__Guru> so it's cli?
<tritium> no, and if you use gpe, you can get X
<bimberi> Computer__Guru: Mine has Familiar + Opie
<tritium> Computer__Guru, check out http://www.handhelds.org, and see the familiar distribution, and then the GPE and Opie projects
<Computer__Guru> i guess i'll have to look around and see what i wanna do by way of pda's
<Oompa> Is anyone having problems connecting to AIM from GAIM?
<Computer__Guru> Oompa, nope, im connected right now
<bimberi> Oompa: same here - just connected ok
<anacron> what is the advisable command to use searching files in terminal/unix
<Seveas> anacron, slocate
<anacron> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Gatton> no...no ops? it'll be anarchy! ;)
<tritium> Seveas, is here
<Seveas> tritium, only for 20 minutes :)
<Seveas> g2g2 work sson
* bimberi thinks it's always anarchy
<tritium> Oh, okay.  Well, I've got to get some sleep.
<tritium> Seveas, have a good day at work :)
<Seveas> i will
<anacron> i only ask my questions when seveas is around :D
<Seveas> more cluster-geeking :)
<Sponge_> where is the configuration file for realtime-lsm?
<tritium> Good night, everyone.
<nickrud> good night
<Sponge_> CU
* tritium waves
<Seveas> Sponge_, dpkg -L realtime-lsm
<nickrud> what a guy  :)
<Sponge_> ok, I'll try that. Thx.
<Bite_Me_Billy> Anyone know what a BDD is?  As in "For that , we have to go in vhcs2 DD, in the 'domain' table.  Change the value of the row named 'domain_status' (normally the value is ok)
<Sponge_> Hell... Next time, I'll have to write somewhere that I gotta backup all my how-to stuff before reinstalling.
<Sponge_> Listen to me god! - I've wiped out windows from my machine (hell - that's scary... where is nero?!?)
<Sponge_> :P
<oga> does anybody know why it sometimes takes forever to boot  at the stage * configuring network interfaces... is there a way to speed this part up?
<Seveas> oga, not if it takes that long to configure your interface :)
<oga> well maybe forever is a little bit of an exaggeration
<bimberi> oga: if your network isn't connected it waits to time out
<pax> oga, check /etc/network/interface maybe you have something not set right there
<oga> can i reduce the timeout time?
<oga> k
<oga> it might be because it waits for first ethernet then wlan to time out
<Seveas> heh, yeah
<Seveas> remove thea auto **** lines from /etc/network/interfaces for interfaces that aren't always connected
<pax> yes, usualy the hotplug hangs when you have one of your eth*s not set correctly
<hyphenated> on my install, hotplug starts before networking
<bimberi> I just hit <ctrl>C when I know it's trying an interface that's not connected
<hyphenated> bimberi: me too.
<oga> i didn't know you could do that on boot
<oga> well now i do
<bimberi> oga: yes - it's crappy - but it works
<oga> i ahve to manually start it up atm anyways as i have to force speed settings then re-apply IP
<bimberi> oga: then Seveas' solution will probably be better for you
<pax> no doubt, what Seveas said. You either have both set to hdcp or the local got some weird setting.
* Seveas off, be back in 90 minutes
<oga> well the reason i have to force speeds is that autonegotiation will not work because i have a long cable attached to the pc/router....
<pax> lame was removed from backports or what?
<kevin06> This is not an Ubuntu question, but since I am building my new system to run Ubunut, I guess I should ask here. What would offer better proformance, 3 gigs of DDR2 at 266, or 2 at 400?
<Madpilot> oga: how long? I'm on the far end of a fifty-foot cat5 here, with no problems
<oga> bout that long i guess
<oga> but it only works if i force autonegotion i don't know why
<oga> i noticed in windows & it fixes the problem in ubuntu also
<pax> kevin06: are you talking FSB or memory timing?
<kevin06> Front side bus
<kevin06> Well, actually. I am not sure, I don't know much about memory...
<pax> well more is better, push FSB and lower multiplier
<pax> kevin06: when you say 400 FSB is has nothing to do with memory timing unless you're saying you wanna have 266 with PC 3200 for exemple
<oga> hey what's the deal with this "libncurses" synaptics says it's installed but when i ./configure it does not want to work
<kevin06> pax, thanks. I am tossing around a few motherboard choices, and I have found many max at 2 gigs on 400, but also support up to 3 with 266, just wondering what would be best.
* oga is jealous of kevin's funding
<Computer__Guru> gods, i hate python
<kevin06> oga, I don't have the funding yet, but the main feature of this will be upgradeablility.
<oga> fair enough
<pax> kev, to be honest, you're confusing the hell outta me. What's FSB has to do with memory slots?
<kevin06> pax, I am sorry to be confusing. I am confused myself...
<Computer__Guru> pax, how the fsb is setup has a lot to do with memory, as the memory bus is dirctly dependant on it
<pax> kevin06: unless you're a gamer, dont let the industry's marketing take your money for nothing.
<Computer__Guru> the capacity probably has something to do with parity on the bus *shrug* you got me there
<pax> dear Computer__Guru we're taking FSB + Timing = performance.
<kevin06> pax, here is a direct line from the motherboard. "They can support up to 2GB of memory using DDR 333/400 Memory. Can also support up to 3GB when using DDR 266 Memory.
<Computer__Guru> i could have sworn i saw kev talking about available memory
<Computer__Guru> see, i did
<Computer__Guru> now stop being a smartass
<pax> kevin06: that simply means that if you have for exemple 3GB of PC4000 you cant use it with mobo, but if you have 2GB of 2700 or 3200 you can
<kevin06> ?
<oga> is ubuntu a "RPM" distro?
<Computer__Guru> oga: apt
<storyteller> hi room
<pax> kevin06: think of it as the mobo with accept 3 sticks of lower performance memory stick but only 2 of high performance/fast memory sticks
<axis> apt is the goods
<kevin06> pax, I got that. I was just wondering which of those set-ups would give best preformance, the 3gb of 266 or 2 of 400
<Computer__Guru> 2@400
<axis> storyteller,  I don't think the walls in here talk
<kevin06> Is the answer "More is better" still correct?
<pax> 2 of 4000 ofcourse
<axis> storyteller: tell me a story
<Computer__Guru> kevin06, you'll want a paired set of dimms, 2x1g
<oga> a bard has entered
<Computer__Guru> actually, 2x512 would be the fastest configuration
<oga> hazah
<axis> bard; have you seen violet
<axis> my b4llz are turning blue
<axis> i think i last saw seth with her
<axis> lol
<Computer__Guru> for some reason systems seem to access memory over a gig quite a bit slower
<storyteller> i ask you to tell me one, sorry... for now: i want to fix icons so that they keep in that position on the desktop when i log back in on gnome, how can i do that?
<axis> storyteller,  that is a good question
<storyteller> every time i log back in they revert to their old positions
<kevin06> Computer__Guru: Really? Is this a limitation for the time being, or is there another underlying reason?
<pax> well yes, Computer__Guru is correct if you're a gamer, you rather use two 512 than 1G stick in one slot, however, that's gaming not server user
<Computer__Guru> and if you ever encounter a non-enterprise situation where you need more than a gig of ram, please let me know
<axis> lol
<Computer__Guru> either way, you want to use paired memory
<pax> dual
<Computer__Guru> they're sold as a pair
<axis> i have an athlon tbird 1000mhz, 256 ram.. upgrading it to 500 .. possibly a gig it's so cheap
<Computer__Guru> but if you're talking server functionality, you're just as well to go with 3gb of 2700
<axis> and i have a 1.8 amd 3000+ oc'd to 2000mhz, with 1 gig of ram
<Computer__Guru> your overall system performance will not suffer, and if it's a busy server, it will appreciate the extra doc-caching space
<kevin06> I don't game, and this computer will not be used as a server, actually.
<axis> and this dell p3 600 that i will be putting a 1ghz chip in, with 512 ram
<pax> kevin06: then go with cheaper hardware and pay less intention to marketing
<axis> LOL
<kevin06> I had an AMD AThalon Xp 2400+ that performed slower than my ADM K6-2 when I was listening to music, web browsing, text editing and Iming.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is back (gone 02:31:30)
<axis> foamy: what's up
<pax> kevin06: a good place to shop is newegg.com ... check prices+review.
<Computer__Guru> hell you could give the system 2gb of accessible memory, and load your entire / partition into a ramdisk :D - then just write a 'commit' script to run in crontab every five minutes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothin you
<axis> kevin06, : i belive it
<steve_> kevin06, did you have enough ram
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what the heck do i need to play a .wmv file?
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  Chillz chillz.. giving thx to the church of the universe right now ..
<synd> what alternatives are there to terminal?
<synd> xterm?
<Computer__Guru> with access to /home and /var being disk based
<axis> ;D
<synd> what else?
<kevin06> I was running 256MB
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Computer__Guru> ChurcH_of_FoamY, mplayer does it just fine
<axis> -_-
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm thats odd it's only playing the sound no video
<synd> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did you try vlc
<steve_> kevin06, im running a sempron 2500+ with cheap samsung ram (512mb), 80gb wd drive (2mb cache), and an asrock board - paired with a ti4200 and it smokes most of my friends computers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do i have it?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes to check
<synd> steve_: awesome
<steve_> kevin06, i cant see a 2400+ being slower than a k6-2
<steve_> synd, only cost me $400 cdn lol
<Computer__Guru> yeah the ti is whats doin it for ya
* ChurcH_of_FoamY finds it
<synd> steve_: nice
<steve_> synd, plus paired it up with a used hitachi 21" monitor
<kevin06> `Steve, I couldn't either. I suspected hardware malfunction, but it all checked out...
<kevin06> They SWEAR it was the load on my system...
<Computer__Guru> the only drawback to this system is the pos video card.. it's a 16mb ati rage pro 128 ultra 2xagp
<Computer__Guru> and it sucks
<steve_> Computer__Guru, absolutely.
<Computer__Guru> but i can only put  ahalf-height card in here
<steve_> i got my ti4200 for $30, just needed a new fan
<steve_> oh
<SaumZ> Anyone familiar with how to fix the problem with AMD 64, 5.04 unbuntu, and the screen after logging in freezing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard no matter what no video
<axis> Computer__Guru, : that's not such a bad card
<steve_> SaumZ, you use the 64 bit distro?
<axis> ati rage fury pro's were decent
<SaumZ> yes
<Computer__Guru> axis, yeah i mean it *works* but thats about it
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what's in the way that you can't fit a fullsized card in your AGP slot?
<Computer__Guru> gl support blows
<steve_> SaumZ, check /var/log/messages if u can
<netmonk> hello, I installed ubuntu, which i've done before but this time it told me that grub cannot be installed. i put lilo, but now I don't have the windows option. how can i switch to grub?
<Computer__Guru> i want a half-height radeon 9200
<axis> steve: i think i've heard about  a k8t neo 2 upgrade?
<Computer__Guru> :D
<axis> Computer__Guru, : lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um besides the fact i don't have an AGP slot....nothin
<SaumZ> I can try... but I am unable to login at all, is there a way I can login to the console?
<Computer__Guru> they make em
<steve_> SaumZ, ctrl alt f2?
<pax> when you're talking speed/benchmark it's teh combination of hardware that counts, a good CPU with slow memory and cheap mobo will not perform to your expectations, you have to have a good combination of cpu/ram/mobo/cooling/gva ..etc to have a fast box
<Computer__Guru> that would scream in this system
<SaumZ> I'll try
<axis> pci express is next anyways ChurcH_of_FoamY
<steve_> pax: for $400 i wont complain
<steve_> pax: canadian even
<Computer__Guru> pci express is gonna be nice
<axis> pAx: also bus speed
<Computer__Guru> but its another standard way too soon
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know and for that kinda money i'll wait for 2 years then buy it on e-bay for 14.99
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, man upgrade.
<pax> axis: OC'ing is another story.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> naw can't afford it
* ChurcH_of_FoamY poor
<Computer__Guru> ChurcH_of_FoamY, there's a new foamy out, m8
<kevin06> Would you guys suggest AMD over Intel for any reasons?
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, new asrock board can be found for < $40
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea seen it ^_^
<axis> pax: back in the day i had a few 200mhz systems that ROCKED the 333 celerons  that were oc'd
<steve_> kevin06, amd budget chips kick the shit out of intel's and are cheaper
<Computer__Guru> kevin06, in a server environment, i recommend intel 24/7. for home users and gamers, the amd processors make more sense
<axis> it was a cyrix 166 at 250mhz
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> great can you lend me it? cause i'm broke till next month
<pax> kevin06: if you game AMD, if you want to pay less AMD, if you can cool the box AMD.
<axis> 100x 2.5
<axis> and that think rocked
<axis> thing*
<axis> just like this p3 that has a 66mhz p3 chip in it
<axis> so lame
<axis> they should have been illegal
<steve_> the duron is my favorite chip ever
<axis> 100mhz minimum to work with
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> let me girber stile it for ya (fixed income) ^_^
<Computer__Guru> axis, im amazed it didnt melt. orion.dal.net was a cyrix 6x86-166 @ 200 (100x2), and it had the side off and a fan pointed straight at it to keep it cool
<Poromies> pax: AMD chips run cooler than those of Intels :)
<axis> steve_,  : the tbird is one of my classics..  i like to remember the celeron 333's tho
<Poromies> or atleast these high-end ones do so
<steve_> axis, haha did u have a dualie setup too?
<Computer__Guru> but that machine took one hell of a load
<steve_> axis, two celeron 300a ?
<pax> Poromies: umm yeah I like AMD but not to the point to say something like that.
<axis> steve_,  . nah.. my buddy had a set of p pros
<axis> Computer__Guru, : it'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it took me 4 years to get the pc i have sitting next to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i built it for me but the wife took it
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what are your specs
<axis> Computer__Guru, : it's amazin at what you can do when you have like 30 little fans laying around
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in my box or the pc?
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, pc
<axis> Computer__Guru, : i literally burned my fingers a few times on that exact chip
<Poromies> pax: well new venice (and later) core revision AMD:s run cooler and with less power consumption then any of p4:s
<steve_> anyone know if a amd 64 laptop should last longer than 2 hrs?
<Computer__Guru> axis, lol.. yeah.. i burned mine too.. but hey, it was the best damned server on dalnet for almost two years, so im not gonna bitch
<pax> Poromies: yes, now you're talking venice is the best chip 'proly ever made by AMD.
<steve_> i thought cool and quiet would help
<cafuego> steve_: Before it breaks? Of course.
<axis> Computer__Guru,  : lol tha'ts l33tsk3wl d00d.. hehe
<steve_> cafuego, battery life
<axis> good ol socket 7's
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well the one the wifes on is a pentium 4 ht 1.5ghz with a 120gig raptor hd @ 10,000rpm 768 mb rambus @ 800mhz
<Computer__Guru> dalnet was a political nightmare
<Poromies> steve_: yes im running with a lappy that has AMD turion chip and my battery lasts almost 4 hours
<cafuego> steve_: Depend son how new and what kind the battery is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it took me 4 years to get the money for a decent computer
<axis> Computer__Guru,  : hehehe  .. I remember it being a little wild
<Computer__Guru> yeah remember back when the type of motherboard you had didnt limit the brand of processor you could install
<Computer__Guru> those were the days
<cafuego> steve_: Also depends on what you're doing, if you use wireless etc.
<steve_> lith-ion, brand new (my cousins) i guess he probably hasnt installed the software for it
<axis> =]  definatly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the one i'm on is a celeron 1.0ghz 256mb pc133 and a 40gig hd
<Computer__Guru> axis, fromt he administration standpoint it was a nightmare..t here was a friggen committee for everything you could think of.. hell there was even a committee for forming new committees
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, that should perform decently
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, provided u dont game
<SaumZ> Steve, any clue what I am supposed to be looking for in this messages file?
<Dr_Willis> dalnet = spambot net - last i was on it...
<axis> Computer__Guru, :  that's crazy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and theres the problem
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you can prolly play maxpayne
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i do
<pax> load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.07 <- why would you want a $200 cpu for Linux?
<Computer__Guru> you're tellin me
<axis> Computer__Guru, :  I was a bit younger at the time, so i was into more of the a/s/l at the time [=
<Computer__Guru> not to mention all the ircop wannabes that hounded you day and night
<axis> Computer__Guru, : when i was on dalnet, anyway hehe
<steve_>  03:50:02 up 2 days, 13:07,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.11
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cs get's like 2 frams a sec with the onboard card
<Computer__Guru> axis, but i got to autokill 3600 aol users for nine hours :D
<cafuego> pax: this is why: load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, lmfao
<axis> hehehehehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why i need a pci card
<axis> Computer__Guru, : mr burns:  Excellent
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i can give you a voodoo4 4500
<pax> cafuego: hehe nice.
<desrt> hey guys
<desrt> don't install breezy :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it pci?
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, full height card
* desrt eyes the ashes where his computer once was
<cafuego> desrt: Too late, been running it for months.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and is it ati or nvidia?
<axis> oh man that's good
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, 3dfx
<desrt> cafuego; it's ok if it's already installed
<desrt> cafuego; just don't install it now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ how much?
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, $5
<desrt> or, i should say, "don't try" :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and do you take pay pal
* cafuego would install hoary anyway, then upgrade
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<desrt> ubuntu-desktop on breezy is uninstallable
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, $5 + whatever shipping cost - yeah ill take paypal
<desrt> (as is most of X)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you gots a deal
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  you have ebay and you can't find an ati rage fury 32 meg for 5 bucks?
<Computer__Guru> no shit dont install breezy yet
<cafuego> desrt: it prolly has an xbase-clients issue and/or evolution, yes.
<Computer__Guru> it's not done
<desrt> cafuego; ya.  xbase-clients :)
<desrt> my new best friend
<SaumZ> Steve, any clue what I am supposed to be looking for in this messages file?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope
<cafuego> desrt: yeh, you can install it by hand tho
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> beleve it or not i'm looking for 16mb
<pax> I mean, if you are using Windows and consumed by the insdustry's marketing (Gaming/Hardware) then okay, but running Linux not only save you money but also protect you from the propaganda
<steve_> SaumZ, anything out of ordinary, error msgs, etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's what i can afford
<desrt> cafuego; you mean like drag an old version out of the respository?
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, the 4500 is 32mb
<SaumZ> hmm
<cafuego> desrt: mine seems to work... amd64 though.
<steve_> SaumZ, how does it hang?
* Computer__Guru just waits for breezy to release
<desrt> cafuego; mine was working too... i made the mistake of uninstalling/reinstalling everything
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats fine but a 32mb card on ebay is like 19.99 +s&h
<Computer__Guru> lot less trouble that way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that is money i don't have
<cafuego> 6.8.2-34
<desrt> ie: used debfoster to get myself down to ubuntu-base then tried to reinstall -desktop
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY, : there won't be a difference
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY : there has to be a used computer store near you
<SaumZ> it hangs after I log in and on the small splash screen, the mouse and keyboard won't respond, and the system quits loading
<cafuego> <eh-heh>
<desrt> cafuego; it wants to install -42
<steve_> 4500 will be alot faster
<steve_> plus opengl
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dude i live in marqute michigan
<axis> http://search.ebay.ca/pci_Video-Cards-for-Desktop-PC_W0QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfromZR2QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQsacatZ40156
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> look at our population
<steve_> hehe well i live in nb canada
<axis> church
<cafuego> desrt: it wants, but tells me it can't, so doesn't
<desrt> anyway... i'm told a fix is in the pipes.... so i'll see if i can live without my computer for a day or two :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the biggest computer store we have up here is office max
<SaumZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28677.html <--- people with the same problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and to think i moved here from hartford ct
<steve_> church of foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<steve_> forget that card i will sell you
<steve_> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40161&item=5221219747&rd=1
<steve_> much better
<axis> church: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40158&item=5219755142&rd=1
<steve_> wtf
<steve_> rage 2?
<steve_> are you joking
<axis> bett grab that up for 12 bucks  dood
<axis> [=
<steve_> i have like 3 of those
<desrt> buy it now: $0.10 :)
<steve_> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um thats not buy it now lol that can go up at any time
<axis> steve man .. send  ChurcH_of_FoamY  that card now for the cost of shipping .. :)
<SDFH_Linux> http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/julyclean.jpg     <--whats the name of the program running on the top right
<steve_> axis, the voodoo4?
<axis> church click on the link i sent you
<steve_> axis, why tell him to get a rage 2?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the starting bid is  5 but that can go up and theres a reserve
<axis> as opposed to what
<steve_> axis, they are like 4mb max, 3d sucks
<steve_> axis, i had one of these in my pentium 60
<axis> i'm still lookin
<axis> geez.. lol.. hge says he wants a shitty card that will load x-windows right?
<axis> well there ya go 10 bucks
<axis> lol
<steve_> oh i thought he wanted it for games
<steve_> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are ati's good with invidia?
<desrt> i wonder if you could get doom3 going on that
<desrt> *ahem*
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what do u mean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i mean good with ubuntu?
<desrt> ChurcH_of_FoamY; ati's sort of suck with linux in general
<steve_> desrt, wouldnt suprise me if someone made a wrapper for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> er slightly tired
<hondje> ati sucks for linux
<hondje> get a nvidia card, MUCH better support
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn >.< cause that was perfect
<desrt> i have an ati radeon 9600 in this box
<desrt> i'm quite happy with it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i could afford that lol
<steve_> i agree with desrt, hondje
<desrt> but not as happy as i could be :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have always gone with invidea
<desrt> if i had a similar spec nvidia card, it would run faster
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY, :  what do you want this card for?
<steve_> doesnt anyone have an old mx440 they can give him?
<hondje> it'll run, but nvidia is seriously better in linux
<hondje> I had an mx400 that I gave away last week
<desrt> take it back!!
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY,: 32 meg PCI card, 30 bucks man. . best i can doo off ebay .  i could prolly get you the same card for 10-20 bucks at my local comp store
<steve_> hehe i feel bad for the guy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to be able to play my postal 2 my cs and um.....thats about it
<axis> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40161&item=5220285020&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
<desrt> "sorry mom.. some guy on IRc needs it"
<steve_> lol
<axis> hehehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
* hondje is sufficiently far from his mother that she doesn't bug him for computer stuff anymore
<axis> nvidia 32 meg 30 bucks man
<pax> so yall under 21 I guess?
<axis> 23
<axis> but i'm from canada
<SaumZ> 23
<axis> so that's like ..
<desrt> 23, as well
<desrt> also from canada
<desrt> so that's like ..
<axis> ontario..
<SaumZ> minnesota
<desrt> ontario..
<[Spooky] > 26
<axis> hamilton
<hondje> I'm the only not-23-candadian here :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow that is an awsome looking card kinda like my nvidia 4000mx
<desrt> hamilton
<steve_> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40161&item=5218827214&rd=1
<steve_> im 21
<axis> dest: shoe?
<desrt> shoe?
<pax> great, this means Linux is going solid and have a future
<axis> desrt:  you went to wesmount didn't you
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you have a mx400?
<desrt> ya.  i did
<hondje> steve_: except for being broke :p
<desrt> who are you?
<axis> DESERT LOL
<axis> des
<axis> i hung out with Shoe a bit
<axis> Adam
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no mx4000 256mb agp
<desrt> ya.. adam and i used to be good friends
<axis> i dated marissa
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in my other computer
<axis> i remember
<desrt> don't know marissa
* hondje has an mx5200 that works fine
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, use that one then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i got it for x-mas last year
<axis> desrt: marissa achong
<desrt> ...
<axis> desrt:  anyway
<desrt> what is your name?
<hondje> or is it something else-5200
<axis> sam
<axis> scott
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have no pci card in the linuxbox that i'm on
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> fascinating :)
<axis> skate/stoner
<axis> at the time
<hondje> fx5200, hey
<steve_> oh lol
<axis> i came into the library one day
<axis> and got into dos
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and there is no agp slot ither
<axis> in front of you and stevbe
<steve_> stevbe
<steve_> hehe
<desrt> what steve?
<steve_> me
<axis> then you two started talking about the linux penguin, and it intrigued me SOO much
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why i need to get a pci video card
<steve_> ;)
<desrt> strangeways?
<hondje> I don't have an agp slot either
<desrt> hahahah
<axis> acutally i think
<axis> you were arguing charlie vs tux
<desrt> woh
<axis> and i had no idea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the winbox as got all the good stuff
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well you dont need it that much then :P
<desrt> yes
<desrt> steve was a bsd-lover
<axis> i was like you two are the best
<axis> hahaha
<steve_> desrt, how did u know - i like freebsd
<desrt> and his name is beastie
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not true the wife has dominated it now
<axis> i remember you guys had servers under your bed
<desrt> not charlie :P
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, slap the wife
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i did build it for me at first
<axis> hehe
<steve_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, ;)
<axis> heheh
<desrt> so funny.
<axis> man
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> roflmao
<SaumZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=261482#post261482 I also looked in the log files, and nothing out of the ordinary, seems like to me... it's freezing after it loads my profile's xml (maybe)
<desrt> westmount was such a funny part of my life :)
<axis> dood
<axis> highschoo.. blah
<steve_> SaumZ, did u try to install again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have been looking for a cheapo pci card for a few monthes now
<axis> such a joke
<desrt> highschool was fun for me
<SaumZ> not yet
<steve_> SaumZ, honestly i have no idea.... :/
<desrt> it was like a 6 year reality vacation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the best i can find with instant access is at wall mart for
<SaumZ> I can try a re-install
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: define cheap
<steve_> SaumZ, try reinstalling - doesnt take that long
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 129 bucks
<SaumZ> ok
<axis> Same for me too, a little too much and I ended up leaving early :/
<steve_> SaumZ, i would tell u more if i knew
<desrt> axis; mcnab?
<axis> desrt: lol hehehe
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I got mine, pci fx5200 w/ 256mb of ram off newegg for $90
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cheap for me would be no more than maybe 30 bucks and
<axis> uhmm nope  westmount/westdale, i never went to westdale tho
<hondje> oh, not 129 :)
<desrt> so many people bail out of westmount and go to mcnab :P
<axis> that was  my local school
<SaumZ> I'll try the reinstall tomorrow, maybe someone on the forums will be able to have a fix
<desrt> ah
<axis> i didn't bail
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if it's some one i know a copy of xp with key
<SaumZ> thanks for the help!
<axis> i had 90's
<axis> that year
<desrt> you still live in the west end?
<steve_> SaumZ, did u post on there?
<axis> b ut iwas on probatiion
<SaumZ> steve_, yes
<desrt> oh god... i remember my probation
<axis> and missed 1 class cause iwas moving
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i live on my own man it's not easy
<steve_> SaumZ, they are generally very quick to reply and very helpful
<axis> and my mom called
<SaumZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=261482#post261482
<axis> to say iwas going to miss a day
<axis> i come back monday
<desrt> they're all like "if you don't get all your credits then you're expelled"
<axis> and mr smith had kicked me out
<desrt> so i failed all my classes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and what even worse is i rent >.<
<desrt> and the VP calls me into her office
<axis> desrt, : i'm the guy who spit on mr smith if you remember that"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and thats like throughing money away
<hondje> yeah, renting sucks
<desrt> "so... we had a meeting about it.... and you're welcome to come back clean slate"
<steve_> SaumZ, well wish you the best. you'll get it
<desrt> hah
<Madpilot> axis, desrt, maybe take it to /msg?
<desrt> mr. smith was a jerk
<axis> hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> every month 460 dollars poof gone
<hondje> I rent, but I know I'm going to move in the next couple years...
<SaumZ> thanks :)
<hondje> I'll just wait until the housing bubble pops
<steve_> any electrical engineers here
<_paul> I am
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it sucks thats why i jumped at that card for 5 dollars
<steve_> what does everyone here do for a living
<oga> steve_ almost (4 months left)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to me thats a deal cause i can offord that
<steve_> _paul / oga - wanna chat in EE im about to enter first year
<_paul> Unemployed
<steve_> channel #ee
<hondje> I make pretty pictures
<hondje> then I get a prettier paycheck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i'm actually somewhat self employd
<hondje> then I pay ugly bills :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i build computers for people i make clocks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then i pay the bills and well thats it wify get the food
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i got a nice place to live so meh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea see it's the damn bills
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they should be illegal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<hondje> most of my bills aren't too bad, but health insurance for mydaughter runs about ~$500 a month
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, sorry to cut this short, but can you keep it on topic?
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: my god
<hondje> that's insane :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shure sorry
<HrdwrBoB> if you want offtopci chat, #ubuntu-offtopic exists for that exact purpose :)
<Madpilot> and #ubuntu-offtopic is totally dead... come liven it up!
* cafuego gives Madpilot a wary stare
<jk24> Hi, ping tritium, i've uploaded X -34 packages for i386 here : http://jk24.free.fr/X-6.8.2-34_i386-Breezy/
<hondje> nvidia is hiring a lot right now, wonder why
<^rob^> hello room
<cafuego> hondje: going to buy transmeta, develop their own cpu, killintel.
<^rob^> does anyone know if there's a macromedia flash plugin port for ubuntu - or i have to dl the plugin from MM and install it manually
<hondje> cafuego: hehehe
<Burgundavia> ^rob^, search for flash in synaptic, it is there
<derelictfrog> gday
<^rob^> Burgundavia: i have - there's a lot of mm player - i guess only 4 and 5
<^rob^> i need 7
<derelictfrog> ne one in here know how to mount a raid0 sata windows partition?
<hondje> Looking for a new job is fun, you can find stuff like ' Experience with Antarctic precipitation analysis is preferred.' :)
<Burgundavia> ^rob^, you need flashplugin-nonfree
<Burgundavia> that is version 7
<^rob^> yes
<Burgundavia> and flashplugin-mozilla
<derelictfrog> so i guess not then
<^rob^> i don't have it in my apt - (universe enabled)
<Burgundavia> ^rob^, you need multiverse
<^rob^> roger that
<^rob^> ty
<Burgundavia> np
<^rob^> q2: is there a driver for canon i550 ?
<hondje> check gphoto2's website
<hondje> they have a chan and if you ask nicely they'll support an unsupported camera pretty fast
<hondje> took them like, 2 weeks to add mine, amazing
<Burgundavia> ^rob^, grab the camera and plug it in
<hondje> heh, or that
<Burgundavia> turn it on. It should pop up a little thing saying "import photos"
<Burgundavia> if it doesn't, it is a bug
<Burgundavia> and go with the above solution
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: does the gf's new digital work in your Ubuntu box?
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<Burgundavia> what do you think I used in Spain at the Mataro conference?
<Madpilot> better than in her iMac?
<Burgundavia> working is working
<Madpilot> true
<Burgundavia> iphoto is a little bit nicer than gthumb
<Burgundavia> fspot is just odd
<tobi_> heya
<tobi_> daniels: any news regarding xkb :) ?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: fspot?
<Burgundavia> mono photo management application
* FoamY_is_zZZZzzz is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<Burgundavia> FoamY_is_zZZZzzz, please turn off your away message
<Madpilot> must be a breezy thing; it doesn't seem to be in Hoary's repos
<Burgundavia> f-spot
<Madpilot> found it. it is only release 0.0.12...
<anacron> hey, if i install no-ip tool with apt-get, how can i configure it?
<anacron> same goes with bitlbee, where can i find those configure files?
<XeosX> shit
<XeosX> anyone here know how to make the sound work on a thinkpad 600e in linux?
<XeosX> its driving me insane
<XeosX> is anyone home?
<Burgundavia> need a breezy user to test something with totem
<Madpilot> XeosX: there're people here, but evidently none that know answers to your questions...
<oga_> hey does anybody know anything about ubuntu/kismet/laptop?
<XeosX> haha
<XeosX> point made
<anacron> XeosX: have you already try what ubuntuguide and ubuntu wiki says about sound things?
<anacron> tried*
<XeosX> yeah
<XeosX> to the best of my ability
<anacron> XeosX: you should mention that as well if you ask that later, when guru's get back from their coffeebreak
<XeosX> ill have to come back in here during the day then.
<Razor-X> what happened to the language wars?
<Madpilot> it's late at night in N. America, and early morning in Europe right now. quiet.
<Madpilot> !start language war
<ubotu> Madpilot: Are you smoking crack?
<hondje> I bet it's also late at night in S America
<Razor-X> and early in Asia
<Madpilot> !start a language war
<ubotu> C is better than PHP!
<Razor-X> nooooo!!!!
* Razor-X throttles ubotu
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> !start
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Razor-X
<Madpilot> Razor-X: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/  <-- top entry there. clever, actually
<Razor-X> what's ubotu syntax?
<abhayks> burgundavia: I am on Breezy
<Burgundavia> abhayks, never mind, I have found a test user
<Madpilot> Razor-X: still working it out myself. is there a standard bot-engine that it's based on?
<mebaran151> hey, what itunes replacement is there
<mebaran151> other than rhythmbox
<mebaran151> I dont like soundjuicer
<mebaran151> it works at 2x on my machine!
<Madpilot> mebaran151: muine
<holycow> so my fellow ubuntu users ...
<holycow> ... i have returned from yet another grotesque windows upgrade/transfer mission
<holycow> my god
<mebaran151> Madpilot, muine?
<anacron> mebaran151: xmms is my choise, looks like winamp, works like winamp
<mebaran151> I use xmms
<mebaran151> I want something more for organization
<holycow> how much easier everything is on linux, it's staggering
* holycow kisses the ground ubuntu and debian devs walk
<Madpilot> mebaran151: Muine - it's in the repos
<anacron> mebaran151: amarok?
<user1> hi all
<mebaran151> oh come on KDE!
<mebaran151> I am on XFCE
<Madpilot> it's alot like rythymbox, except better. (IMO)
<user1> what I need to download to get nice gui to admin samba?
<anacron> mebaran151: that doesn't mean you have to use kde to run amarok :/
<Razor-X> looks seem to matter a lot in Media Players
<Razor-X> i'll stick by my cplay/emms
<mebaran151> anacron, but I like gtk
<anacron> mebaran151: so?
<mebaran151> I hate the qt look
<mebaran151> just dont like it
<mebaran151> at all
<hondje> is there no ubuntu kicad pkg?
<Fidelio> I'm in need of some help on configuring my wireless connection in Hoary
<Madpilot> I hardly ever look at Muine. it just runs on the notification area and I refill the playlist every four or five hours...
<mebaran151> muine?
<anacron> Fidelio: don't ask can someone help you, just ask the question, it's much simple to help people then
<mebaran151> it's in universe right?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: you know, there is no definitive QT ``look''
<mebaran151> or am I going to be compiling from src
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I think they skin GTK apps nicer
<Razor-X> just like there's no definitive GTK ``look''?
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, it is in universe
<Madpilot> mebaran151: I think it's in universe. just a sec...
<Razor-X> mebaran151: in my perspective, my GTK apps skin, not my QT apps
<Madpilot> yes, Muine is in Universe
<Fidelio> where should I start troubleshooting if I just installed Hoary on my desktop with a wireless D-Link card and I can't connect to my broadband router
<mebaran151> not for AMD64
<Razor-X> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, there is no mono for amd64 in hoary
<mebaran151> oh
<Madpilot> mebaran151: ah, OK. K7 machine here, sorry
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, and thus no muine
<mebaran151> its a mono app
<Fidelio> I can connect from my windowsxp laptop, but not in hoary yet
<anacron> Fidelio: i can help you in private if you want, i have d-link as well
<mebaran151> I can get mono
<Razor-X> Fidelio: read above
<mebaran151> I have working setup at the moment
<mebaran151> GTK compiled and runs
<Fidelio> anacron : please!
<mebaran151> only problem is that the repos arent going to have anything
<Razor-X> does anyone in this channel read anything not expressly addressed to them? :(
<Razor-X> i've noticed that half the time I prompt ubotu to answer someone's question.... they keep asking
<hondje> if anyone answers, that would mean yes
<Razor-X> until they see their naem all highlighted nice in XChat
<Razor-X> s/naem/name/
<mebaran151> arg they need to fix breezy
<mebaran151> I want mono pkg's
<Razor-X> mebaran151: compile me friend
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, the issue was upstream, and I believe it has been done
<Madpilot> Razor-X: I've noticed that too. makes ubotu a bit hard to use sometimes
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, huh
<b00v> new lab with ubunut :P
<b00v> rules
<b00v> looking hot
<Madpilot> ubutu tell Razor-X about ati
<b00v> anyway, me off to other server
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Razor-X about ati
<Madpilot> Razor-X: you can do /msg's like that, tho
<Razor-X> Madpilot: ahhh, I need to do that
<mebaran151> what was upstream
<hondje> it should use notice instead of msg
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, sorry, the mono developers have worked on making it work with amd64 and that is in breezy, I believe (I don't run amd64, but our main mono dev does)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> it works
<mebaran151> I compiled it
<mebaran151> sort of
<mebaran151> it wont link anything but my own apps
<mebaran151> and Beagle doesnt run, but I think that is a kernel thing
<mebaran151> no inotify or extend attributes
<Burgundavia> beagle is a mess of dependencies
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> it is the most neato app though
<Burgundavia> works well in Breezy
<mebaran151> I would like to use Breezy but the installer is a mess at the moment
<Burgundavia> the new installer/live cd is coming
<mebaran151> oh
<Razor-X> I was surprised my programming concepts remain sound, even after the time I haven't programmed for....
<mebaran151> probably why the current version is so sound
<mebaran151> Razor-X, what's ya writing?
<Razor-X> i'm thinking of relearning Python.... but I need an application for learning it....
<mebaran151> I write ruby and C
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I was talking about the language wars ;)
<mebaran151> Ruby is a better language I believe
<Trackilizer> hey ppl
<mebaran151> Razor-X, en garde!
<Razor-X> Ruby is meant more for sysadmining, no?
<mebaran151> eh I say that aobut python
<mebaran151> the only sysadmin language is bash and maybe perl
<Razor-X> well, I unno, Ruby i've been recently hearing about
<Trackilizer> can anyone send me a source.list file
<mebaran151> Ruby is like perl on OO steroids
<Trackilizer> a good one
<Trackilizer> mine doesnt seem to be that good
<Chinman> does anyone know of a pdf viewer for linux?
<Razor-X> but, Perl is pretty much only for sysadmining
<mebaran151> Chinman, you got xpdf
<Burgundavia> Chinman, evince
<mebaran151> Razor-X, and cgi ...
<Razor-X> Chinman: XPdf and KPdf
<Trackilizer> i cant seem to install VLC with synaptic
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ahhh, and that too
<Razor-X> Trackilizer: do you have universe and multiverse added to your sources.list?
<Madpilot> !sources
<mebaran151> Razor-X, ruby is all about OOP
<ubotu> well, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Trackilizer> i have the all the things from ubuntuguide.org
<mebaran151> if you dont think in an oop style ruby will not fit
<Madpilot> Trackilizer: see the link ubotu just posted
<mebaran151> you can pretend it is procedural
<Razor-X> i'm really happy with the reader tools in KDE, they render beautifully, and are very full featured
<mebaran151> but it isnt
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I prefer over-structured OO, meself
<mebaran151> python is more hybrid
<Trackilizer> can someone please try to install VLC and see if it works
<mebaran151> Razor-X, me too
<mebaran151> that is why I like Ruby
<Razor-X> well, I need applications for Ruby, immediate ones
<Chinman> mebaran151, Burgundavia ,Razor-x : how to get it?
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, evince actually uses the same renderer as kpdf
<mebaran151> Chinman, it comes iwth the system
<Burgundavia> Chinman, it is in the universe repos
<mebaran151> Razor-X, apps?
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: ahhh, I thought so
<mebaran151> liek Ruby on Rails, or Nitro, or Og?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: but what apps? my school isn't about to let me devolop for them
<Chinman> i see. thanks
<Madpilot> envince is a lot cleaner than xpdf
<Razor-X> probably the only application at this point would be a game, and some scripts that would help here and there
<mebaran151> Razor-X, what apps are in python
<Razor-X> I love KPdf, it's incredible, IMHO
<Razor-X> and KDvi
<mebaran151> if you want to learn a language, it should be based on what isnt there
<mebaran151> not what is
<hondje> does envince have a search feature?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: that's true...
<Razor-X> Python has a billion-and-one things already there
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, the pygtk stuff used quite often
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, ruby gnome bindings are more than decent
<mebaran151> everybody has gnome bindings now
<Razor-X> also libraries like pygame and stuff
<Chinman> mebaran151, Burgundavia : and how about a chm viewer?
<Razor-X> Chinman: xchm
<Burgundavia> Chinman, xchm
<Razor-X> also excellent, but not as good as native CHM viewers of Windows
<Burgundavia> gnomchm unfortunately doesn't work on hoary
<Razor-X> don't like CHM that much, meself
<Razor-X> there's a gnomchm? hmmmm
<Trackilizer> is there anyreason why aMSN freezes everytime i open it?
<Chinman> Razor-X, Burgundavia : i can't find xchm. so how i get it?
<Razor-X> and also, how much does a Kinkos print cost?
<Razor-X> Chinman: do you have multiverse and universe added in your sources.list?
<Burgundavia> Chinman, universe repository
<Chinman> maybe
<Razor-X> I'm planning to print one of the many LaTeX ebooks I have
<Trackilizer> so did anyone install VLC
<Razor-X> I have money... and it's burning a hole in my pocket... :(
<Razor-X> Trackilizer: I did
<Trackilizer> no
<Trackilizer> now*?
<Trackilizer> i cant seem to
<Razor-X> did you add multiverse and universe to your sources.list?
<Trackilizer> how did you do it?
<Chinman> Razor-X, Burgundavia : where is the sources.list?
<Burgundavia> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Razor-X> Chinman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<othernoob> Chinman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Trackilizer> is there a sources.list file i can download
<Trackilizer> a good one?
<othernoob> no, only bad ones :p
<Razor-X> there was a generic one, can't remember where....
<Razor-X> not too hard to add it yourself
<Burgundavia> Trackilizer, better to use synaptic
<Razor-X> hey if a 15 year old can do it, and has been doing it since he was 12 (moi) then you can too ;)
<Trackilizer> i know its not hard opend it with gedit
<Trackilizer> the thing is i dont know where to the the info to add
<Madpilot> hondje: Ctrl-F gets a search box in envince
<othernoob> Trackilizer: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> add it to the end of the file
<Razor-X> simple azzat
<Trackilizer> thx!!
<Chinman> Razor-X: yeah, there are multiverse and universe in my sources.list. what's the netxt step?
<Razor-X> and prepend a # to the beginning of a file for a comment
<othernoob> Razor-X: was that one the one you were thinking of? ^^
<Razor-X> Chinman: sudo apt-get update
<Razor-X> othernoob: yeah, that's the one!
<othernoob> :)
<Chinman> how to quit from vi editor?
<user1> join #
<Razor-X> Chinman: :wq
<Razor-X> that will write the file, and quit
<Razor-X> hit Esc first, to enter Command-mode
<ColonelKernel> CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS <-- do I set this to 4 for 32 bit or to 32 for 32 bit? Im not finding the help very clear
<ColonelKernel> this is in the latest kernel source
<Chinman> Razor-X: it's not work
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does ubuntu have a telnet server in its repository? "apt-cache search telnet" does not show anything?
<Burgundavia> feugan3333, termnetd
<Burgundavia> or telnetd
<Trackilizer> ubuntu is one amazing distro
<Razor-X> Chinman: Esc :wq should quit
<Trackilizer> it simply works
<Trackilizer> unlike most other distors i tried
<Razor-X> I've only kernel compiled once
<othernoob> Trackilizer: which did you try
<Razor-X> and that was to prove to certain people that I have Linux mastery ;)
<Trackilizer> Fedora core 3
<Trackilizer> suse
<Chinman> i directly enter wq, but it's not work
<Trackilizer> and many others
<Razor-X> the former is bearable, the latter is horrible
<Razor-X> Chinman: you have to prepend a ':'
<feugan3333> Burgundavia: With apt-get install: E: Couldn't find package telnetd
<othernoob> Trackilizer: and why didnt they work
<Trackilizer> they wouldnt connect to the internet
<Razor-X> with any vi command sequence (IIRC) you have to append the `:'
<othernoob> feugan: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38  get that sources.list
<Trackilizer> and istalling stuff was really hard
<Trackilizer> and my digi cam didnt work
<ColonelKernel>  CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS <-- do I set this to 4 for 32 bit or to 32 for 32 bit? Im not finding the help very clear
<Razor-X> well, FC3 had yum
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: try #linux
<Trackilizer> and my mp3 player didnt work either
<Trackilizer> everything works with ubuntu
<Trackilizer> and ubuntu has ubuntuguide.org
<Burgundavia> feugan3333, it is in the universe repository
<Razor-X> on a Fedora box, back when there was FC1 and I tried it, I used apt-rpm for sanity
<Trackilizer> very usefull
<Chinman> Razor-X: it's still not work, but shows "E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override) "
<ColonelKernel> hey I didnt mean to post that twice
<Razor-X> !guide
<ubotu> Razor-X: I don't know
<Trackilizer> something all other distros didnt have
<ColonelKernel> sorry about that
<Razor-X> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<feugan3333> Burgundavia: ahh, Ok thanks
<othernoob> Trackilizer: heh, Trackilizer FC3 has yum to install things, FC3 does not have mp3 support by default, but easily obtained. FC has a guide as well, by far better than the ubuntuguide ;).. and setting up a inet connection with FC is really easy
<Razor-X> Chinman: that's because you have to be root to modify the file
<Razor-X> you should've done sudo vi
<Razor-X> if you want to go anywhere with vi, take the tutorial... if you want to go anywhere with Linux, learn emacs ;)
<Trackilizer> well, my internet connection worked at boot up with ubuntu
<Trackilizer> didnt with FC3
<Trackilizer> any my digicam didnt work with FC
<Trackilizer> FC3*
<Trackilizer> and my mp3 player
<Trackilizer> so...
<feugan3333> Will the packages in Universe ever be newer that the packages from the default repository, thereby upgrading default packages?
<axis> :] 
<Burgundavia> feugan3333, universe is a different repo
<axis> wow what ablast from the past
<Razor-X> feugan3333: universe and multiverse are meant to supplement the packages from the main repos
<Burgundavia> there are no packages in universe that are in main
<Razor-X> backports are meant to contain different versions, but YMMV
<feugan3333> so there is no danger of replacing packages?
<Burgundavia> no
<Razor-X> Your Mileage May Vary
<Razor-X> things can break, be careful if you decide to use backports
<Chinman> Razor-X: i finished the update job, but i still can't find xchm?
<Burgundavia> feugan3333, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<feugan3333> thanks
<Fulg> 500 OOPS: cap_set_proc
<Razor-X> Chinman: well, you added multiverse and universe... right?
<Fulg> 500 OOPS: cap_set_proc
<Fulg> vsftpd issue
<Chinman> Razor-X: right
<Fulg> anyone ?any ideea ?
<Razor-X> Chinman: odd....
<Razor-X> xchm is there in my repos... but I have a huge sources.list
<Razor-X> try the generic one above
<Razor-X> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Trackilizer> why cant someone just post thier sources.list file?
<Razor-X> my own search returns:
<Razor-X> i   xchm                            - Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X
<Razor-X> not many people are ready for my sources.list ;)
<Burgundavia> Trackilizer, synaptic will do it all for you
<Trackilizer> i wont have to add anything?
<Razor-X> with 67 lines, and only a handfull of comments, it's cryptic at best
<Burgundavia> yes
<Trackilizer> cool!
<Razor-X> or you can use what I pasted above
<Razor-X> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Trackilizer> ill try as soon as i get home
<Trackilizer> i really want VLC but it doesnt seem to want to work
<Fulg> Razor-X can u help me ?
<Razor-X> Fulg: shoot
<Fulg> Fulg> 500 OOPS: cap_set_proc
<Fulg> <Fulg> vsftpd issue
<Invis> hello everyone
<Razor-X> ahhh
<Razor-X> not sure,s orry
<Fulg> could it be the kernel ?
<Razor-X> possibly... possibly
<Chinman> Razor-X: how to modify the sources.list?
<Trackilizer> gedit etc/usr/sources.list
<Razor-X> Chinman: open it up in your favorite text editor with root privileges
<Razor-X> like gedit, or vi ;)
<Razor-X> anyways, it's time I leave for the night
<Razor-X> night all
<[Spooky] > can i force umount a cdrom ?
<Invis> I have some exotic device connected to parallel port. It is printer argox amigo series:a100, a200, a300. I cant make it work in any way, cups wont work, printcap makes no sense. Tried with generic and raw, still no help. I can connect printer to usb or parallel port, forgot to mention its barcode printer. Anyway, tried doing this: "dd if=barcode.txt of=/dev/lpt" from lpt, lpr and lp0-8. Didn't worked out. Tried sending "cat barcode.txt" 
<axis^zzz> [Spooky]  : umount /dev/drive
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: dosent work
<Madpilot> [Spooky] : sudo eject?
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] , : what's the error
<[Spooky] > "device busy"
<feugan3333> Where do source packages install? eg I'm looking for the source code for telnetd which I installed with: "apt-get source telnetd"
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] ,  are you in the root terminal
<axis_zombocom> or just regular terminal
<hyphenated> feugan3333: in the current directory
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: yes
<[Spooky] > root trem
<[Spooky] > *term
<feugan3333> hyphenated: lol, I'm an idiot
<hyphenated> feugan3333: then I guess I was too, the first time I used apt-get source
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] : umount -r /dev/dev
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] , : what's your drives name
<axis_zombocom> hd what
<hyphenated> I didn't ask where it installed to, but I looked in /usr/src and so on for a while :-)
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] : dmesg|grep CD
<feugan3333> thanks
<axis_zombocom> feugan3333, you could also "sudo updatedb" then "locate <file>"
<axis_zombocom> updatedb updates your file list index
<axis_zombocom> and locate searches through it
<axis_zombocom> better then find
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: didnt get anything on dmesg thing...
<feugan3333> yes, I was using find but it was taking very long.
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] ,  Are you sure linux mounted them in the first place?
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: yes i have copied some files...
<feugan3333> what is a file with a dsc extention?
<[Spooky] > and i have the cd icon on the desktop...
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] : type "mount -l"
<axis_zombocom> list your drives
<feugan3333> lists your mounted drives ;-)
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] : do you see anything with "CD" in it
<Madpilot> feugan3333: dsc files - a quick google found me this http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/man8/dpkg-scansources.8.html
<fgr> hello, i have utf-8 in x-chat and im using hoary with en_US.UTF-8 as locale. i can't see correctly + (plus) in xchat. where's the mistake?
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: "/dev/hdd on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro)" ?
<Madpilot> +  that should be a plus sign
<[Spooky] > should i use umount -r /dev/hdd ?
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] , : try  "umount -r /dev/hdd"
<fgr> Madpilot, can't see plus
<axis_zombocom> yepo
<fgr> +
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky]  good call
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] ,  try that
<[Spooky] > hm just getting the device is busy...
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] ,  "umount -f /dev/hdd"
<Madpilot> fgr: I saw the plus sign you posted. three of them: + + +
<axis_zombocom> you can always type "man umount" to get the help files
<axis_zombocom> man <command"
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: same :(
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] : umount -l /dev/hdd
<feugan3333> thanks Madpilot
<axis_zombocom> have you tried pressing the button on the cd drive
<axis_zombocom> hehe
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: yeah that worked... dunno why it gets stuked like that...
<axis_zombocom> hoy
<axis_zombocom> spooky
<axis_zombocom> type
<[Spooky] > axis_zombocom: thanks btw :)
<axis_zombocom> hdparm /dev/hdd
<axis_zombocom> np
<axis_zombocom> does it say 16 bit i/o
<axis_zombocom> if you want to take it a step further
<[Spooky] > 32-bit
<Trackilizer> if nothing works press ctrl - alt - del
<axis_zombocom> add "hdparm -d1c1 /dev/hdd" to the end of the file "/etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] : ok you're good to go
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] , : no worries
<[Spooky] > ok :)
<axis_zombocom> [Spooky] : if it gets stuck, it should just eject with the button, my comp does that too.. it isn't an LG by chance, is it?
<[Spooky] > nope a Nec
<axis_zombocom> lg burner or MSI motherboard?
<axis_zombocom> coo
<fgr> Madpilot, really can't see any plus i typed. i have en_us.UTF-8 and an italian keyboard. maybe i can't use keyboard setting that differs from locale?
<^rob^> hi
<epiloc> hi
<^rob^> i have a Damn big problem - just upgraded as ubuntu say - even the kernel - now - i can't see my hda or cdrom - just sata disk - any clue what to do?
<epiloc> im too noob
<^rob^>  2.6.10-5-386
<epiloc> thats what im running
<^rob^> epiloc: can you pls do a lsmod |grep ide?
<^rob^> and dump the result to private
<epiloc> im running kubuntu
<^rob^> np
<epiloc> still want me to run lsmod?
<^rob^> do you have sata?
<^rob^> yes
<^rob^> please
<Chinman> is there a player likes xmms in ubuntu?
<Trackilizer> yes
<Trackilizer> xmms
<^rob^> do you have cdrom - no? and ide hdd
<Sponge_> Question: Is there any way to fix the font problems caused by installing kde appz into gnome?
<Chinman> Trackilizer: i can't find xmms.
<^rob^> it seems that my kernel does not load ide modules if sata is fount
<ubuntu> sdf
<nxv_> several laptops have integrated intel wireless mini pccards with an external wlan switch, how can i query it's status on or off?
<Sponge_> (Even nerolinux looks horrible on gnome)
<Trackilizer> Chinman, use synaptic
<slak> HI NIGGERS! WHATS UP YOU LITTLE WADDYMELON CHASIN JIGABOOS
<slak> WHO WANTS TO PLAY FETCH THE BUCKET OF POPEYES CHICKEN WITH ME!?
* slak throws it
<Trackilizer> HI NIGGERS!
<slak> GO FETCH NIGGERS
<Trackilizer> WTF?!?!?!
<Madpilot> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<Sponge_> slak: No man... I'm not in mood today... :P
<Trackilizer> go away go racist pig
<Amaranth> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* slak was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Amaranth> Please stop.
<slak> --- You have been kicked from #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<abhayks> Amarnath: thankx
* Sponge_ claps Amaranth...
<slak> WEW
<Sponge_> That was the fastest kick I've ever seen (since ChanServ gave +o to Amaranth)
<anacron> :D
<Amaranth> /mode #ubuntu +q *!*@slak.user
<Amaranth> err
<slak> BAN ME YOU FUCKING VELCRO HEAD, BAN ME BEFORE I TAKE AWAY YOUR READING PRIVILAGES SPEAR CHUCKER
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@slak.user]  by Amaranth
<Madpilot> that's a damn useful ubotu command: !ops
<Amaranth> Consider it done.
<Sponge_> please... his begging a +b... pleeesee mister operator!
<Amaranth> +q is better
<abhayks> not sure why these people get into IRC
<Madpilot> what's the diff btwn +q and +b?
<Sponge_> Okay, I got a font problem with kpdf, K3b and Nerolinux under gnome. What can I do to fix that?
<Sponge_> Madpilot: I guess is the letter... jajaja :D
<Amaranth> +q means they can be here but can't talk
<Sponge_> Hey mister operator --- that means that I'm able to say to him everything I ever wanted... ? O-O
<Amaranth> Sponge_: Only if you want +q as well. :)
<Sponge_> Like... die you son of... :P
<Madpilot> and +b is outright banning?
<Amaranth> Yep.
<Sponge_> Amaranth: But... mister operator.... you've no sense of humor :P
<Chinman> i want a soft which can translate the english to chinese and the chinese to english.
<hondje> lot of people do :)
<hondje> have you looked at bablefish?
<Ghetek> is there an mp3 player that works in the console?
<anacron> bablefish is really handy
<Ghetek> an mp3player that doesnt use x?
<Amaranth> Ghetek: mpg123?
<Sponge_> uuuu.... What can I do to solve font problems???
<Sponge_> Nerolinux looks "functional" (I don't wanna say "horrible"... )
* xota saluda!
<Sponge_> xota: Where are you from?
<Ghetek> Amaranth: dling now
<^rob^> Sponge_: Nerolinux sux
<^rob^> :)
<anacron> which one i should use, nerolinux or k3b?
<Sponge_> ^rob^: But is far more functional than cdrecord...
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@slak.user]  by Amaranth
<Sponge_> anacron: K3b is quite cool...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@slak.user]  by Amaranth
<Burgundavia> anacron, k3b, because it is free
<Sponge_> anacron: nerolinux is closed source, however... that little proggy only does what it has to do: BURN!
<Trackilizer> k3b is still in testing
<[Spooky] > i love k3b...
<Sponge_> I gotta say that I see a bright future for gnomebaker...
<Trackilizer> read that somewhere in a blog
<xota> Sponge_, i'm from spain, excuse the "saluda" ;)
<Sponge_> xota: Yo soy de chile, as que saludos de estos lados del planeta :P -- por eso te pregunte :D
<anacron> so k3b it is, what is gnomebaker?
<Sponge_> anacron: Gnomebaker is the simplest proggy for cd/dvd burning I've ever seen. Is ugly, but quite functional.
<othernoob> Sponge_: you've never used k3b have you
<^rob^> Sponge_: use k3b
<Sponge_> anacron: If you want it, get it from gnomebaker.sf.net... grab the source and compile it yourself (I havent seen the binaries around T-T)
<byxtha001> helooooooo
<Trackilizer> you can install it with apt-get
<Madpilot> Sponge_: Gnomebaker is in Ubuntu's repos, no need to compile!
<Trackilizer> you dont have to compile the whole thing yourself
<Sponge_> othernoob: YES... I've used it!!! --- uuu. It's my favorite proggy in case of computer collapse! (knoppix!)
<Madpilot> Trackilizer: :)
<othernoob> the only real way to burn is cli cdrdao
<Sponge_> Madpilot: You mean gnomebaker 0.4 is out?
<Madpilot> Sponge_: the repos version is 0.3
<anacron> gnomebaker sound's small, maybe i'll try that before k3b
<Sponge_> anacron: Are you using ubuntu? --- Because if you're a gnome user, you will have to download a lot of additional libraries in order to make k3b run... (it's a kde app!)
<Sponge_> anacron: that's why I don't like it.
<Trackilizer> again you can use synaptic for that
* hondje uses nautilus's cd burner thing
<Trackilizer> it will dload all the other l
<hondje> drag and drop, easy enough that even I can use it
<Chinman> 15/07/2005 Gnomebaker 0.4 is out. Get it here. Sorry it's been so long coming. :-)
<tapia> hi
<anacron> Sponge_: sure i am ubuntu user, why i would be here if i wouldn't be
<Madpilot> hondje: I don't think nautilus will burn ISOs, though
<hyphenated> anacron: because kubuntu users come here too :-)
<Sponge_> anacron: T-T Sorry... stupid question... stupid user... stupid windoze...
<tapia> I have some problems with my ibook keyboard. I can't configure xorg to use the apple key as AltGr. It worked till one week or so. Then some update broke it.
<tapia> any help, please?
<Madpilot> Sponge_: Synaptic takes care of all the dependencies. I've got K3b on this (gnome) machine
<anacron> hyphenated: that's true, but basicly that's same as ubuntu user
<hondje> Madpilot: you mean make them, or burn them?
<Madpilot> hondje: burn ISOs. will Nautilus?
<hondje> because to burn an ISO in gnome, you just have to right click on it and pick the burning option
<Burgundavia> indeed
<hyphenated> anacron: apart from the fact that they'll have all the libraries required for k3b already installed. which was Sponge_'s point, I think
<Madpilot> hondje: heh. nvrmnd...
<Sponge_> Madpilot: That's right, If you have a big hard disk! :P
<hondje> :)
<Sponge_> Madpilot: And a fast internet connection (not my case :( )
<Madpilot> Sponge_: HDD are down to less than $1/Gb now...
<anacron> hyphenated: well anyway, i am ubuntu user :)
<Sponge_> Madpilot: But I live in the very end of the world! --- here PC's hardware is quite expensive!! T-T
<othernoob> Sponge_: where do you live?
<anacron> where is the end of world?
<othernoob> some say america :p
<Sponge_> othernoob: I live in .cl
<hondje> dot-what?
<Sponge_> .CL
<anacron> :D
<Madpilot> Sponge_: you live in an internet doman? ;)
<othernoob> chile hondje
<helloyo> can anyone help me with beagle? "** ERROR **: file class.c: line 2119 (mono_class_setup_parent): should not be reached"
<hondje> othernoob: I just looked it up, should have been lazy and waited :)
<anacron> i'll check where is that with google earth :D
<Sponge_> Madpilot: Yeah, and I just moved to a new server :P --- It has slackware installed :D
<Madpilot> anacron: Chile
<Sponge_> Madpilot: A very beautiful server farm !
<hondje> I saw it on a map once
<Chinman> how to install a .deb file?
<Sponge_> Chinman: dpkg -i "foo"
<othernoob> Chinman: sudo dpkg -i xyz.deb
<anacron> Madpilot: well if you say chile, i know it's "there", but i'd like to see where it really is
<Sponge_> Chinman: (as superuser)
<othernoob> anacron: you didn't have geography in school?
<Sponge_> anacron: Well... next to Argentina :)
<hondje> on the other side of the andes
<helloyo> can anyone help me with beagle? "** ERROR **: file class.c: line 2119 (mono_class_setup_parent): should not be reached"
<Sponge_> othernoob: Planet Earth, South America, Chile, Temuco (is the city)...
<anacron> othernoob: yes but i didn't listen
<othernoob> anacron: somewhere in the middle of some water, that's where chile is :p
<hondje> you know what's fun to say to south americans? "You speak mexican, down there, right?"
<anacron> othernoob: well i already know, google earth shows me :D
<Sponge_> T-T
<othernoob> hondje: i don't get the joke..
<Sponge_> Well, this chilean guy has to leave. Current "chilean time" is 5:12 am... and I need to sleep. I have to keep myself away from my computer. Ubuntu is addictive.
<othernoob> Sponge_: g'night
<anacron> i think it's irc which is addictive :D
<Sponge_> bye bye from the other side of the world to all those people who can get a hdd for a $1/gb!! :'(
<hondje> othernoob: It's not a joke, it's just fun to say, because people will easily believe you're that dumb
<Sam3773> Hey all! Just installed Ubuntu on my PC and when i boot up it says it cant load X Server, in the detailed reason it says something about no screen configuration
<bean> Hi. Does the FHS define a place for permanent mounts? e.g. a big second disk
<Madpilot> good night, Sponge_
<othernoob> hondje: i...see..eh..
* hondje is a troll
<othernoob> indeed :p
<hondje> Sam3773: You'll want to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Sponge_> CU
<anacron> damn your fast hondje :D
<hondje> :)
<Sam3773> Cheers :)
<anacron> do you use your feet as well when you type?, or is my irc laggy
<hondje> I have three arms
<anacron> okay
<anacron> amm, where's the third one located?
<Madpilot> anacron: are you sure you want to ask? :)
<hondje> lol
<Sam3773> While im here.. Whats the Ubuntu default root password? Didnt give me the option to set one in the install
<Trackilizer> see ya later pll
<Trackilizer> bye
<anacron> im not sure :D
<ColonelKernel> well that seemed to work out rather well
<Burgundavia> Sam3773, wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hondje> Sam3773: none, you use sudo for everything :)
<daves> hi folks,
<ColonelKernel> I changed some of the standard system feature settings and now things are running kinda fast
<Sam3773> Ah cheers :D Well, brb then, hopefully on Ubuntu
<ColonelKernel> lets try 3d
<hondje> oh, I found a minor bug in nautilus, yay
<anacron> hurray
<Burgundavia> hondje, what sort of bug?
<ColonelKernel> hmm a lil choppy on 3d
<anacron> i personally would be happier if there wouldn't be any errors
<hondje> a real minor one
<hondje> if you drag and emblem to the desktop, the reset button doesn't put it back
<hondje> er, I mean a patter
<hondje> n
<daves> just installed warty, and hope someone can help with things I wish to do
<anacron> "sorry we help only with hoary"
<anacron> :D
<Tirno> Hi people. I'm having trouble with my internet connexion. I can usually access all urls. But when I'm at school, I'm behind a vpn (using vpnc). and I can no longer access certain websites. There is no problem when I'm under windows and using the official vpn-client (cisco's I think) is this a problem with vpnc?
<daves> how do you setup a downloaded area of debs for synaptic to use ?
<ColonelKernel> yeah, 3d is kinda choppy
<Belutz> hai all
<daves> can anyone point me to a IRC for warty ?
<Belutz> how do i open .vsd file in ubuntu?
<hondje> daves: you add 'repositories', either in synaptic or in /etc/apt/sources.list
<memorial> install hoary!!!
<hondje> why? Isn't warty supposed to be supported for 18 months?
<Burgundavia> daves, we can help you with warty, but there isn;t much reason not to upgrade to hoary
<daves> hondje ya can do that but need to create a packages.gz
<anacron> how can i configure my no-ip tool, if i download it with apt-get?
<daves> what i have done is to d/l OOo 1.9 snapshot to try and use synaptic to install the app.
<hondje> oooh
<hondje> synaptic can't do that
<hondje> is it a .deb file?
<hondje> or the tarball?
<daves> Burgundavia ya using 56k modem so am using warty as a test bed
<hondje> tarball == .tar.gz, .tar.bz2, .tgz, or some reasonably close varient
<concept10> anyone know about gnome theme details
<daves> hondje tarball (think it's rpm too inside) anyways did do a conversion with an older snapshot - all fine but got hit with the packages issue
<Madpilot> amusing Linux-adopter story, from one of the online forums I frequent. this guy installs Linux, then goes to M$ to find a Linux version of IE6... ouch
<Madpilot> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=94318 <-- forum thread there, if anyone needs a giggle. "BBurger" is me...
<daves> hondje did manage to create "a" pakages.gz then went into synaptic and entered the following lines
<Belutz> !visio
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Belutz
<daves> url = files:/home dir for debs
<daves> description = downloads
<Belutz> !vsd
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Belutz
<othernoob> daves: you just want to install OpenOffice 2 beta, right?
<daves> service = hard drive
<^rob^> how can i make lilo load piix before sata drivers?
<daves> but it crocked on me
<daves> othernoob Yup that's right
<ColonelKernel> ok so 16 is better than 32
<hondje> daves: if you downloaded the .debs, why not dpkg -i them? Are you trying to run your own repository?
<ColonelKernel> now I still need some help keeping some modules from loading up with hotplug, I listed some in /etc/hotplug/blacklist but they are still loading when I boot
<ColonelKernel> to be honest I dont like hotplug
<ColonelKernel> i'd be happy just to remove it
<daves> sorta yes im new to Debian
<othernoob> daves: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/   download 106, extract it to a directory, remove the testtool.deb (it's useless anyway, and will prevent you from installing)
<compubomb> i have a question, i setup ubuntu and it didn't ask me for a root password
<mumbles> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<compubomb> how the hell do i get to root ?
<othernoob> daves: then cd to that directory in a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<hondje> daves: to get the debs installed, just run 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>', setting up your own repository would take a little bit of reading
<daves> I was able to get rpms (Mandrake) create a repository and use the software manager to install 'em
<mumbles> compubomb, use the link that ubuntu gave
<^rob^> can grub see lvm ?
<memorial> you dont need a root acc compubomb, try do use sudo :D
<othernoob> daves: the precompiled debs later than 106 will cause problems
<othernoob> or not let you install at all
<randabis> compubomb: ubuntu doesn't use the root account in the traditional way that most distros use it. Root actions are done with the sudo command
<hondje> gnome 2.12 i going to kick ass
<randabis> heh
<randabis> 2.10 was supposed to also
<randabis> I wasn'\\
<ColonelKernel> so if putting a module into /etc/hotplug/blacklist wont prevent it from loading - what else can I do?
<orangerange> is there a way to get an on-screen keyboard, with which to input letters via mouse?
<randabis> heh stupid keyboard
<hondje> I like 2.10, big improvements
<daves> You chappies are giving me the info i need :)
<daves> I am visiting the site now....
<daves> also anyone had dealing with firestarter ?
<othernoob> daves: are you using gnome or kde?
<randabis> yeah it's good, but I enjoy kde 3.4 more overall
<daves> i have used iptables directly but was a bit of a pain to get things going for a while
<ColonelKernel> yeah ive got all sort of modules blacklisted and theyre still loading
<ColonelKernel> im hurtin
<orangerange> does anybody know: How to get a virtual keyboard that appears on our monitor/display?
<hondje> what are the modules doing to you, ColonelKernel ? Conflicts?
<ColonelKernel> sucking up memory
<ColonelKernel> getting on my nerves
<ColonelKernel> making lsmod too large
<ColonelKernel> twisting up my intestines and constipating me
<hondje> probably killing your kittens, too
<daves> what i want to do is to pin-hole the firewall for a P2P and have it so it is open while the app is connected to a server
<Madpilot> back in a minute, need to check something in my IRC settings
<ColonelKernel> yes
<ColonelKernel> its making my cats fat and lazy and turning them into reefer junkies
<ColonelKernel> those damn extra modules
<othernoob> evil modules indeed
<ColonelKernel> so is there any way to get rid of them? I'd personally like to ditch hotplug altogether but i've been told this is impossible
<daves> using gnome used to kde and this is a learning curve too
<Madpilot> OK, cool. Opera IRC does have an auto-authenticate feature. Cool.
<tombs> hi ppl
<funkyHat> how can i make sure gxmms loads with --with-bmp ?
<mrverbose> Hin, does ubuntu also come with icewm, or is there just gnome as desktop/wm?
<compubomb> what do i have to install to get shared services ?
<ColonelKernel> yeah I was wrong bout the memory too, i guess they arent sucking up much memory at all
<funkyHat> mrverbose, icewm is in the repositores, so you can install and use it if you want
<[Spooky] > sshd isnt default in Ubuntu ?
<funkyHat> no, it isn't
<scorpio2002> hi there!
<scorpio2002> I'm new to Ubuntu and I need help
<anacron> scorpio2002: just ask
<anacron> [Spooky] : i don't think it is
<scorpio2002> can't complete the installatin, it gets stuck at "Configuring APT" at 50 %...  :|
<orangerange> WinXp has an on-screen keyboard feature (perhaps for the visually handicapped/or those who can't use a real keyboard well). How about Ubuntu? Is there a virtual keyboard that shows up on the monitor/dispaly?
<compubomb> question, what package do i need to install shared-services from System->administration->shared folders
<mrverbose> funkyHat, fine, just thought because there was an extra version of the install cd if you want kde. so i thought there was no other way of getting arround kde/gnome
<mrverbose> because i cannot afford any of them, for my box is too slow and has low memory
<scorpio2002> I also started a topic in the official forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50124
<scorpio2002> I saw there are some work-arounds, but they don't let you complete the installation and you and up with a system missing packages
<scorpio2002> :|
<funkyHat> orangerange, gok
<orangerange> funkyHat, thank you! stay funky!
<anacron> :D
<funkyHat> np :D
<scorpio2002> nobody can help me?
<scorpio2002> :|
<orangerange> funkyHat, wow! it takes 30Megabytes????!!! is this correct?
<funkyHat> um... i don't know
<scorpio2002> :
<funkyHat> oh, it seems to have a lot of dependencies
<scorpio2002> :|
<orangerange> funkyhat, using commandline, how can you do the equivalent of a synaptic search?
<memorial> apt-cache search foo
<funkyHat> apt-cache search
<orangerange> memorial, funkyHat just wondering: why not apt-get search foo?
<memorial> because you are searching the cache :D
* compubomb asked a stupid question the first time around, need to stop and read some stuff
<funkyHat> apt-cache does no changes to the system
<tzuqris> i gotta say guys...
<tzuqris> i like ubuntu
<MidNightRaVeN> i kinda have a dumb question... but i accidentally removed the Trash bin icon from my bottom panel and does anyone know who i can restore it?
<orangerange> um, i got gok. but when  i run it, I get this error: ** ERROR **: Could not locate registry
<memorial> yeaah tzuqris it`s the best !
<tzuqris> memorial: well...i still am quite fond of slack
<compubomb> tzuqris: me too, so far the desktop is very posh in terms of interoperability
<Madpilot> MidNightRaVeN: you're in gnome?
<MidNightRaVeN> Madpilot: yup =)
<compubomb> MidNightRaVeN: yea, rightclick add panel
<Madpilot> MidNightRaVeN: OK. just right-click on your panel, Add Panel, find Trash
<tzuqris> it does bother me that some of these packages happen to be extremely old...
<MidNightRaVeN> compubomb and Madpilot thx =D
<Madpilot> MidNightRaVeN: after you add it, right-click on Trash & select Move to get it where you need it
<Madpilot> I erased my Trash bin twice last night
<Madpilot> hit "Remove From Toolbar" istead of "Empty Trash" - restored - then did it again. *doh*
<MidNightRaVeN> lol I was just messing with my panels and I did it... and then i thought i might be stuck without a trash bin for life ;-)
<MidNightRaVeN> hmmmm... i can't seem to get it to move to the right side of my screen panels =/ it won't just move over
<funkyHat> MidNightRaVeN,  right click on the workspace switcher, click 'lock to panel'
<funkyHat> then try again
<MidNightRaVeN> funkyHat: sweet, thx!
<tzuqris> alright guys...say i want gaim newer than 1.1.4....am i gonna have to build myself or is there a place with newer packages
<funkyHat> tzuqris, get the rpm from sourceforge and do alien -i *packagename*
<topyli> tzuqris: i have gaim 1.4.0 but i don't see much of a difference
<Madpilot> "Lock To Panel" doesn't actually seem to work. You can still select Remove From Panel and it'll vanish...
<Nomis_> tzuqris, get the autopackage from the gaim website. its very easy to install
<tzuqris> :/
<funkyHat> tzuqris, do what he said :D
<tzuqris> i will just build my own
<topyli> Madpilot: lock only locks the applet position, you can still remove it
<Madpilot> topyli: ah, OK, misunderstood the point of lock to panel!
<mumbles> back
<tzuqris> well guys...i was only using gaim as an example
<mumbles-work> time for work even
<tzuqris> if i can not download more recent stuff then i would like to build my own packages
<funkyHat> tzuqris, there is a backports repository (which you can get from the unofficial ubuntu user guide site), but it's not recommended
<albert_> Hi all. Is there any way to access a remote resource (windows share) from the file dialog of gnome apps? I have a lot of ogg files in a samba share but I can't find how to use them from Rhythmbox
<Chinman> how to unmount a device?
<tzuqris> the umount command
<othernoob> Chinman: sudo umount -l /dev/hdX , X being c for example..
<othernoob> or sudo umount -f ....
<orangerange> anybody use gok here? i installed it but got this error: ** ERROR **: Could not locate registry. What must i do?
<Ila-ri> albert_: map the Samba-share with Nautilus, and then you are able to add the contents from it to Rhythmbox-library
<Chinman> is there a partition manager software in ubuntu?
<othernoob> qparted ?
<Pretoriano> hola
<orangerange> Nomis_,  you recommended that tzuqris gets gaim from gaim website. Is there no harm? if no harm, what's the use of having a ubuntu repository. and speaking about getting direct from website, i heard that OOo (1.1.x and a pseudo- 2.0) in repostiory are  not very good. Is it okay to get the latest stable version from the OOo website?
<Madpilot> off to sleep. good night/morning/day/whatever, everyone
<epiloc> ok, im following a simple tutorial on installing the fglrx drivers for my radeon... but im receiving an error after the command apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 xorg-driver-fglrx
<othernoob> orangerange: afaik, there are only rpms on the official OOo site.
<Ila-ri> albert_: to map the Samba-share, go to Places --> Connect to Server, and there Windows share...
<Pretoriano> no entiendo nada
<othernoob> orangerange: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/  --get 106
<epiloc> Reading package lists... Done
<epiloc> Building dependency tree... Done
<epiloc> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 is already the newest version.
<epiloc> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
* compubomb hates gnome terminal
<compubomb> what a pile
<compubomb> eterm > gnome terminal
<funkyHat> orangerange, the point of having an ubuntu repository is so those of us that are lazy don't have to do much work to keep up to date :P
<Whistler> is there any way to view installed packages without synaptic?
<othernoob> orangerange: the deb files of course ..they're in a tar.gz, extract that with Ark to a directory, delete the testtool.deb , then cd to the dir, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Ila-ri> Whistler: apt-get...
<othernoob> orangerange: do not get anything higher than 106, they will not install on ubuntu
<derelictfrog> can any one help me to mount my sata raid 0?
<orangerange> othernoob, is it safe to get ooo from outside ubuntu repository?
<Grid_block> hey all
<othernoob> orangerange: it's not only safe, it will actually work
<othernoob> orangerange: unlike the OOo from the repos...which are outdated and broke
<funkyHat> heh, i have OOo 2 beta working fine from the ubuntu repos
<orangerange> i still don' understand what's the point of having a limiited/confining repository , if it sounds like stuff outside the repo are okay to use, and, in this case, better.
<othernoob> orangerange: i'd rather not voice my opinion about that ;)
<Ila-ri> Whistler: sorry, 'apt-cache pkgnames --installed' is the command to list all installed packages.
<orangerange> on OOo site. the stable version (1.1.4) is in tar.gz format.
<albert_> Ila-ri: I have the samba share mapped and it shows in the file dialog, but then rhythmbox doesn't import the files... 0 songs
<orangerange> othernoob, please do.
<othernoob> orangerange: naa, i'd get banned if i flamed ubuntu :p
<funkyHat> hahaha
<tzuqris> orangerange: i will be building a few packages for myself
<tzuqris> in case you are curious
<derelictfrog> ne one help me troublshoot mounting my raid0 drives?
<orangerange> othernoob, would you be banned if you said something not nice about ubuntu here? perhaps we can all learn from it, and maybe we can find out the truth of the matter .
<[Spooky] > i have a charmap issue with irssi, anyone knows how to enable ISO-8859-15 ?
<othernoob> orangerange: well, in all honesty, i find this distro to be quite poor, only hyped and well marketed, and of course, free-cd shipping helps its status as popular distro
<funkyHat> i think it's really annoying that they don't keep the repos up to date with stuff like firefox and OOo, when the new versions are better (and, in the case of firefox, you have to hack your user-agent string to use the mozilla extensions site)
<QMario> Is it possible to scan using an HP PSC 2410?
<funkyHat> i think it's a good distro, it could just do with keeping more up to date ;)
<QMario> With XSANE.
<orangerange> othernoob, I i wanted your opinion on ubuntu's repository
<orangerange> othernoob, it sounded like you thought ubuntu's repository was useless.
<QMario> I tried downloading the 'hpoj' driver, and running the setup, but the it says that it failed to communicate with the device. Can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<Ila-ri> albert_: hmm, for me, it works all right.
<othernoob> orangerange: well.. the entire concept of backporting is idiotic, the only repos which will be updated are the security repos.. no maintainence of the others even though the hoary is still the latest version
<Ila-ri> albert_: are you able to browse the samba-share with nautilus?
<orangerange> don't all distros have the equivalent of repos?
<QMario> This site says that scanning works with this printer, but it doesn't. http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_2400
<othernoob> no
<albert_> Ila-ri: yes, I can browse, copy and write in the samba-share
<derelictfrog> so no one knows nething about mounting raid0
<albert_> Ila-ri, if I copy the files on my desktop, everything works perfectly
<Ila-ri> weird... sorry I can't help anymore.
<albert_> Ila-ri: thanks!
<orangerange> so other distros that don't use repositories, where do the users get their stuff?
<funkyHat> derelictfrog, don't you just mount it in the same way as a normal drive?
<QMario> Can anyone tell me what is wrong?
<QMario> Has anyone ever experienced this problem before?
<QMario> Is anyone still here?
<orangerange> so can i get people's adivice here. Is it okay to get openoffice from outside official ubuntu repository?
<funkyHat> yes, it looks like no-one knows how to help you
<othernoob> orangerange: yes it is
<funkyHat> orangerange, yes
<othernoob> orangerange: you're not confined to the repos. you can do what you want.
<Corical> brb
<orangerange> what in the world is the use for the repos then?
<othernoob> orangerange: easier access to precompiled stuff for newbies
<deblianoid> does anyone use internet explorer under wine?
<othernoob> deblianoid: BLASPHEMY!
<helloyo> deblianoid, what is wrong with you!?
<docnova> omg
<deblianoid> I just need to access Internet trough applications under wine
<daves> debianoid: err why when you have firefox, then why not use firefox, it's safer
<funkyHat> he just explained  why ^
<funkyHat> are trough applications activeX?
<deblianoid> funkyHat, no
<ColonelKernel> how do I benchmark my new kernel?
<funkyHat> what are they then?
<deblianoid> funkyHat, I have IE6sp1 installed
<deblianoid> I need to test my sites under IE
<deblianoid> but I don't want to use another cp with Winsux
<deblianoid> *cp = pc
<docnova> ive been on ubuntu a week now and i dont even wanna touch windows ever again
<Whistler> me too
<Whistler> =] 
<^rob^> hello
<docnova> ive got every thing working but dual monitors and my system sound
<ColonelKernel> docnova, i hear ya
<ColonelKernel> docnova, what kind of sound card
<docnova> nvidia nforce 2 integrated
<ColonelKernel> i know nothing about them, sorry.
<docnova> it works on movies and mp3's and everything
<docnova> even in gaim and flash
<hettar> Is there a gnome app anything like amarok on kubuntu ?
<docnova> just now on the system clicks and stuff
<{Seb}> does anyone know what  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 means?
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<{Seb}> hattar: RhythmBox?
<hettar> {Seb}: most like the the postinstall script is missing the exit 0 at the end
<^rob^> i have a problem and partially i have fix it - sata->ide - I upgraded the kernel - my sys is on sata disk, my ide is not seen any more (cd and second hdd) - if i do manually unload piix and load sata_piix and ide_generic, ide_disk, ide_cd - all works ok - I tryed remaking the initrd - but on next reboot i have the same thing - doing manually all the load-unload part - what to do? - can somebody help???
<hettar> {Seb}: From what I saw Rhythmbox didn't have anywhere near as many features
<funkyHat> is it safe to umount swap and /home while logged in?
<hettar> {Seb}: Have a look at the script /var/lib/dpkg/info/<appname>.postinst and make shure it has an exit 0 right at the end
<{Seb}> hattar: got it thanks
<funkyHat> :D
<derelictfrog> ne one help me mount a raid0 setup?
<daves> thanks for the help folks, othernoob esp.
<derelictfrog> ?
<orangerange> using galeon, how can i make the keyboard binding "backspace" for the "go back" command?
<lolo__> plop :)
<sphincter> moanin' all
<djp> hi. iam using an epson stylus color 740 printer under ubuntu hoary. however if i try to print using the gimp-print drivers (which are apparantly meant to be the best according to www.linuxprinting.org) the quality is very faded. does anyone know if this is a correctable problem?
<sphincter> when you set up the printer, what driver was listed as "recommended"?
<sphincter> and did you try epson's own drivers?
<sphincter> but yes, there should be a way to change the contrast/gamma, etc.
<Di42lo> im trying to connect the net with eciadsl, i'v install the .deb file for debian/ubuntu and after configuring and trying to eciadsl-start it goes error that some .bins files are missing
<sphincter> try checking the printer settingsss
<deblianoid> well I've got it working
<sphincter> anyone here use knode
<sphincter> ?
<djp> sphincter: stcolor
<djp> sphincter: that was the recommended driver, however it always manages to leave a small part of the bottom of the page off, even if i mess around with page settings etc
<djp> sphincter: is the epson driver the stc740ih.upp?
<sphincter> not sure, but i heard that epson released a set of drivers for most of their printers.
<orangerange> I'm wanting to make a webpage that simply is a page containing annotated bookmarks. What is the best no-cost online service for this?
<djp> deblianoid: you have the gimp-print driver working?
<sphincter> you'd have to get them from their site though, most likely
<orangerange> if you are a galeon user, please say hi to me.
<sphincter> not sure if they're gpl or not
<djp> sphincter: thanks for your advice
<sphincter> < hp guy ;)
<orangerange> is there a no-cost website that has no or very minimal and unintrusive ads? (Somethning like blogspot.com when it comes to blog services: blogspot is free and there are no ads). Thanks people.
<sphincter> hmmmm... no knode users?
<sphincter> orange, i run my own domain, so...
<orangerange> if you're happy and you use galeon, say hello.
<orangerange> sphincter, i see. I know that geocities has free service but they put ads on their site. I want a very clean and simple look for a website. any suggestions?
<funkyHat> orangerange, www.memebot.com
<derelictfrog> ne one help mount raid0?
<orangerange> funkyHat, thanks. will look into it now. 8-)
<bimberi> orangerange: I use http://www.freezope.org - using them would require a small journey up the zope learning curve
<bimberi> ... but a rewarding journey :)
<orangerange> bimberi, thank you! I just need maybe 2 or 3 pages for a website containing hyperlinks to websites and my comments about these websites. And, also, I'd like to be able to receive feedback from the people who view this simple website.
<bimberi> orangerange: well zope is an ideal way to do it. You can edit your page(s) by simply adding /manage to their URLs (and authenticating)
<orangerange> funkyHat, i'm signing up with memebot.com now. Looks nice!
<orangerange> bimberi, when you mentioned learning curve, i got scared. I didn't want to delve into html or any coding.
<epiloc> YES!
<queuetue> Is there a crystal-reports-like tool that works for postgres and mysql under linux?
<ColonelKernel> how can I benchmark my system?
<orangerange> funkyHat, with memebot around, why would anyone choose geocities or one of those websites-services? 8-)
<queuetue> ColonelKernel, benchmark what about it?
<derelictfrog> benchamrk wat video or ram or cpu?
<ColonelKernel> queuetue, its "power"
<funkyHat> orangerange, because no-one has heard of it, and hopefully they won't, i don't want them to stop their service or start charging ;)
<bimberi> orangerange: fair enough - and I'm having a look at membot now myself :)
<ColonelKernel> so far my custom kernel runs pretty nicely
<queuetue> ColonelKernel, Get a meter from home depot?
<derelictfrog> lol
<anacron> how can i reboot my bitblee service? and how to configure no-ip tool? anyone
<ColonelKernel> wow - how incredibly helpful queuetue
<cmihai> What's this "Ubuntu has support for LDFLAGS" and Debian does not supposed to mean?
<queuetue> ColonelKernel, If you want to tell us what you want to benchmark, then I'll get more useful. :)
<ColonelKernel> raw computing power I guess.
<queuetue> ColonelKernel, There is no such thing, but if you isist, then grep for "bogomips" in dmesg.
<queuetue> Your "bogomips" value is all you need to compare "raw computing power."
<marcus__> yo trying to download mplayer but having some problems
<marcus__> what does this mean? Package autoconf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<marcus__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<marcus__> is only available from another source
<marcus__> E: Package autoconf has no installation candidate
<ColonelKernel> yeah, im talking about some kinda heavynumber crunching app
<ColonelKernel> I think ill install cedega and see is sisoft sandra works on it
<orangerange> funkyHat,  Then I must say thanks, for sharing this valuable secret with me. TY TY TY 8-) 8-) 8-)
<flipy> how can I force to uninstall a package without all the ncurses stuff?
<ColonelKernel> I dont think it will
<funkyHat> orangerange, are you using the oddmuse wiki?
<queuetue> ColonelKernel, Why do I have ther feeling you're looking to stick racing stripes, ground light kit and a 'nitrous tank' on your computer?
<orangerange> funkyHat, what's that? a memebot service? If so, i'm still registering! I'm slow, because I have the typing break applet running; it forces me off the PC every so often.
<funkyHat> orangerange, yes it's a wiki that memebot will automate the installation of for you
<orangerange> funkyHat, it will install something on my computer?
<funkyHat> no
<orangerange> phew.
<orangerange> funkyHat, i can't believe they require our phone number! is this for real?
<ColonelKernel> if I have a source dir for cedega, how can I make a deb package out of it?
<lkn> hello :)
<funkyHat> when you finish registering, your account will just be empty, you can ftp up html files if you want to do that. but memebot also has some built in features that you can set up quite easily from the administration page (blog, wiki)
<funkyHat> orangerange, i didn't remember that, just put a fake one in if you're worried. they don't phone you anyway
<LasseL> is there a good way I can measure the graphics performance of my system? That way I can see if it pays off to upgrade to the naitive ati driver (for my 8500LE) or not
<funkyHat> is it a required field?
<orangerange> funkyHat, gotcha. is there some WYSIWYG html/webpage editor for ubuntu? something like MS FrontPage, I guess?
<orangerange> a webpage editor that does'nt have to be too complicated. just a simple one.
<bojangles> orangerange, absolutely...there is kile and latex2html
<bojangles> bojangles, and the patents have long since expired
<bojangles> bojangles, it just takes a long time to learn how to use it...it is not user friendly
<ateves> hi! is there any possibilty to save the current config and made changes of the ubuntu live CD
<orangerange> bojangles, thank YOU for your suggestions. um, which is better? what's the diff, basically? what's good for newbies? what's simple enough for a simple 2 or 3 page- website?
<Shufla> ateves: afair not. there's exp Knoppix with such possibility.
<funkyHat> orangerange, there is a wysiwyg html editor in development (it's not in the ubuntu repos yet) but i can't remember the name of it
<bojangles> orangerange, kile is the fastest way to get a website up and running
<bojangles> orangerange, and you can post your blogs or whatever
<orangerange> using commandline, how can i get the full length description of packages in repositiory?
<bojangles> orangerange, aptitude
<funkyHat> apt-cache showpkg
<bimberi> orangerange: I've heard good things about (but not personally used) "bluefish"
<orangerange> aptitude or apt-cache showpkg?
<orangerange> bimberi, is bluefish a  website or an editor?
<bimberi> orangerange: editor
<highvoltage> hi. what do i change in my cups.conf file to enable admin on the web interface?
<funkyHat> orangerange, sorry, showpkg doesn't do that
<whitewindow> is there a torrent for  Breezy ? cdimage.ubuntulinux.org is down ? can i use Breezy ?
<funkyHat> orangerange, apt-cache show
<derelictfrog> doesnt it say something about breezy not working correctly up the top?
<c0mpub0mb> OMFG, no mplayer ?......
<c0mpub0mb> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<J_P> hi all
<c0mpub0mb> how could ubuntu not include mplayer ?
<funkyHat> c0mpub0mb, you can get it through synaptic
<c0mpub0mb> mplayer is the holly grail of all media players
<orangerange> c0mpub0mb, i don't find mplayer very fun to use.
<c0mpub0mb> uh..
<c0mpub0mb> apt-cache search mplayer shows nothing
<c0mpub0mb> does synaptic use a different source ?..
<funkyHat> no
<c0mpub0mb> no mplayer
<c0mpub0mb> grr
<orangerange> is gtk2 the same as gnome?
<c0mpub0mb> why can't totem play xvid
<abhayks> orangerange: no
<anacron> c0mpub0mb: you need codecs
<funkyHat> c0mpub0mb, enable the other repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<orangerange> how can i move around the "tabs" of application windows on my panel? For example, move Xchat "tab" from the right to the left?
<funkyHat> although i thought mplayer was in base
<abhayks> can we have tab in eterm ?
<Virtuall> ...maybe i'm too stupid, bu t don't get it how to use rosetta. it says  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. ??? :(
<orangerange> bojangles, your thoughts on latex2html, please?
<funkyHat> c0mpub0mb, the package for mplayer is called mplayer-386 or mplayer-586
<c0mpub0mb> k
<c0mpub0mb> done
<c0mpub0mb> i see universe
<c0mpub0mb> :p
<c0mpub0mb> still no mplayer
<orangerange> bojangles,um, are you sure latex2html is a webpage editor? i read the info on it. it looks like a conversion tool.
<bimberi> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<bojangles> orangerange, well it has been useful for many years and there are many websites up today that have made wise useof it.
<funkyHat> heh, multiverse...
<bimberi> c0mpub0mb: it's in multiverse
<orangerange> okay, so i think I'll try kile or bluefish. Does anybody else have any suggestion for a webpage maker geared for newbies? A program that is simple and easy to use? for 2 or 3 pages only?
<Ali`G> hi all
<Ali`G> :)
<bojangles> orangerange, well lyx-qt is based on the GPL qt stuff also...but i have not found a converter from lyx to html
<Ali`G> does anyone know if the new cedega has fixed the Counter-Strike Source?
<orangerange> bojangles, lyx? do you mean latex?
<bojangles> bojangles, well lyx seems to make its own unique kind of mixed format
<orangerange> bojangles, speaking of latex, i've never heard of it. When i think of webpage creation, i think of html files. am i wrong to think this?
<bojangles> bojangles, so i have not found a converter from lyx to html
<orangerange> bojangles, why are you writing to yourself ? 8-)
<bimberi> lol
<bojangles> bojangles, but lyx-qt is very easy to use for a lot of things and is GPL
<orangerange> is bojangles trying to convince himself? 8-)
<bojangles> orangerange, no...most webpages are still html
<orangerange> just joking
<bojangles> orangerange, although a few have gone to xml with their own sylesheets.
<orangerange> so i don't have to bother with lyx or latex for now, right? They are advanced stuff, yes?
<bojangles> orangerange, no they are the patent unencumbered stuff so no one sues your butt off
<c0mpub0mb> where are the fonts located in ubuntu for mplayer ?..
<bojangles> orangerange, nobody said they were the easiest
<orangerange> are lyx and latex related? is html patented, you're saying?
<bojangles> orangerange, no...kile and latex are related
<J_P> ubuntu have security team as in debian where some time need apt-get update; apt-get -f dist-upgrade for correct bugs ?
<bojangles> orangerange, lyx has kind of a strange format and you would have to find a lyx2html converter....but lyx-qt is GPL and very easy to use to write all your reports and stuff
<orangerange> bojangles, i just need a simple webpage WYSIWYG editor for newbies. I'll be making static pages. I don't need to bother with lyx or kile or latex, right?
<bojangles> orangerange, well there just aren't any...unless you want to violate someones patents or get your butt sued off.
<orangerange> bojangles, i don't understand. html is patented?
<orangerange> bojangles, pardon my ignorance: making html files is illegal? Huh
<orangerange> what is the command to do a search in repository using keywords?
<orangerange> for example: i want to search repository for webpage editor. (Oh, what are the appropriate search terms?)
<topyli> orangerange: it's wise to export latex from lyx anyway in addition to saving lyx files
<djp> hey guys... why everytime i try and use ftp from the command line does it sometimes hang with the prompt flashing when i try and change a directory, list etc? like it is waiting for the server to respond?
<ColonelKernel> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US <---- how do I do this?
<TheRoss> hello. when i try to install Disciples II(game) with Wine i get this error: Could not initialize installation. X:\GLC4dd.tmp File not found
<djp> i have to keep restarting ftp and then getting one step further normally each time!
<bimberi> orangerange: apt-cache search <keyword>
<ateves> boobleboo
<halgeir> how do I change language in Hoary?
<topyli> halgeir: gnome language or system language?
<halgeir> both really, but I want to keep my keyboard settings... rest I want to change
<topyli> halgeir: in /etc/environment i guess
<TheRoss> can somebody help me with this plz:
<TheRoss> when i try to install Disciples II(game) with Wine i get this error: Could not initialize installation. X:\GLC4dd.tmp File not found
<orangerange> topyli, but i don't need to bother with latex or lyx if i'm just making simple webpages, right?
<bojangles> orangerange, if you want to know more about patents go to www.freepatentsonline.com
<bojangles> orangerange, you can search for whatever and it does not cost you anything
<TheRoss> also thi:
<TheRoss> this:
<TheRoss> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"C:\\Windows" is not accessible.
<TheRoss> Warning: the specified System directory L"C:\\Windows\\System" is not accessible
<topyli> orangerange: probably not. use nvu
<halgeir> topyli: Do you know the correct settings in /etc/environment for standard EN_UK?
<orangerange> topyli, i did apt-cache show nvu: nothing appears.
<learn25> hi
<orangerange> bojangles, i'm at that site. in one sentence tell me the relevant info about patents and making simple webpages.
<learn25> anybody tried postfix to send/receive email?
<funkyHat> orangerange, nvu isn't in the ubuntu repositores
<bojangles> orangerange, just search for example...type 01/01/74 05/05/2005 html
<topyli> orangerange: get it from nvu.com
<orangerange> topyli, nvu is a simple webpage maker for newbies, right?
<topyli> yes
<bojangles> orangerange, there is no excuse for anyone to be ignorant of patents since www.freepatents.com cost them nothing to find out the facts
<learn25> How can i configure postfix to send/receive email like user@mydomain.edu.ph?
<topyli> halgeir: i have LANG=en_US.UTF-8. i guess en_UK works similarly
<topyli> halgeir: you have to actually have the locale too :)
<funkyHat> is nvu gtk+2 or Qt?
<topyli> halgeir: dpkg-reconfigure locales might do all this for you actually
<topyli> funkyHat: gtk
<Fr0Gs> hi all
<funkyHat> :)
<Fr0Gs> i need help removing my old cedega
<orangerange> topyli,  on http://nvu.com/download.html, which format should i download?
<learn25> How can i configure postfix to send/receive email like user@mydomain.edu.ph?
<funkyHat> i can't find a .deb of it so i'm going to get the source
<Fr0Gs> dean@ubuntu:~/Desktop $ sudo dpkg -i cedega-4.4_1.i386-2_all.deb
<Fr0Gs> (Reading database ... 69694 files and directories currently installed.)
<Fr0Gs> Unpacking cedega-4.4 (from cedega-4.4_1.i386-2_all.deb) ...
<Fr0Gs> dpkg: error processing cedega-4.4_1.i386-2_all.deb (--install):
<Fr0Gs>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/cedega/copyright', which is also in package cedega-4.3.2
<halgeir> topyli... thanks that seems to work perfectly
<Fr0Gs> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Fr0Gs> Errors were encountered while processing:
<orangerange> what do i do with sources?
<Fr0Gs>  cedega-4.4_1.i386-2_all.deb
<Fr0Gs> dean@ubuntu:~/Desktop $
<topyli> orangerange: get the bzipped tarball built on linspire
<Fr0Gs> how do i get rid of cedega-4.3.2
<yuacht> Fr0Gs, apt-get remove cedega*
<yuacht> ?
<topyli> orangerange: actually, there's a deb in the backports repositories too :)
<orangerange> topyli, will it work in ubuntu? how come you chose that and not the one for fedora or madriva?
<yuacht> Fr0Gs, apt-get remove --purge cedega*
<yuacht> might be a good idea
<orangerange> topyli, is that so? is it safe to get nvu from backports repo?
<orangerange> topyli, and same version?
<topyli> orangerange: tarballs are universal. you're not on fedora or mandriva :)
<Fr0Gs> dean@ubuntu:~/Desktop $ sudo apt-get remove --purge cedega*
<Fr0Gs> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Fr0Gs> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Fr0Gs> Package cedega is not installed, so not removed
<Fr0Gs> E: Couldn't find package cedega-4.4_1.i386-2_all.deb
<Fr0Gs> dean@ubuntu:~/Desktop $
<topyli> orangerange: i have nvu from backports, it works
<orangerange> topyli, it's the current version?
<Fr0Gs> d/w
<Fr0Gs> figured it out thanks
<funkyHat> hmm... does nvu depend on moooozilla?
<orangerange> topyli, okay, so tarballs are  universal, but all three are tarballs.
<topyli> orangerange: backports has a slightly older version
<orangerange> topyli, why use an old version, if you can get the newest?
<topyli> orangerange: yep, but two of them say "fedora" and "mandrake", and one is "linux"
<topyli> orangerange: no reason :)
<orangerange> so for me, it's best to get it from nvu.com, right?
<topyli> might as well, since you already are at it
<orangerange> so i should get tarball, and not "build from source" stuff, correct+
<orangerange> ?
<topyli> orangerange: yes. building mozilla is not fun
<orangerange> topyli, mozilla? how did mozilla come into the picture?
<topyli> orangerange: it's a mozilla project like firefox and thunderbird
<Karahana> hey ppl i have a problem :)
<Karahana> lol
<orangerange> topyli, i see. I thought it was a linspire project.
<orangerange> if nvu is from mozilla, it must be good
<Rockett17> nvu is starting to look pretty sweet
<topyli> orangerange: yes, but it's built on mozilla source
<orangerange> topyli, "but"? why "but"? is it bad to be built on mozilla source?
<orangerange> what magic must i do on the tarball file?
<topyli> orangerange: no, i was answering your linspire question
<Karahana> ok...so...I can't get ubuntu live to run, it always freezes at CDrom detection
<Karahana> as does knoppix
<topyli> orangerange: extract it to /opt and you're ready to go
<orangerange> topyli, it's that easy?
<topyli> orangerange: you probably want to make a shortcut or a menu entry too
<dosabl> buenas
<orangerange> topyli, so why look for a deb when it's this easy with tarballs?
<orangerange> are there any disadvantages of using tarballs, as opposed to deb files?
<topyli> orangerange: i like to have stuff in the dpkg database that's all
<orangerange> topyli, /opt? or usr/opt?
<topyli> orangerange: /opt
<orangerange> gotcha.
<topyli> orangerange: actually, you can put it anywhere but /opt is standard
<bimberi> orangerange: it's outside the package management system - no automatic security updates for example
<Karahana> :(
<orangerange> so nvu was made by linspire people, correct? nvu is not made by mozilla people, correct?
<topyli> yes
<orangerange> i don't have a high view of linspire. 8-)
<topyli> orangerange: they just took the mozilla composer code and started hacking
<topyli> orangerange: me neither :)
<orangerange> but if nvu is good, my views can change.
<selinium> hi all, After my motherboard at home died i have installed the HD as a slave on this ubuntu machine. How do I 'see' it to get the data off?
<topyli> orangerange: nvu is a lot better than the old mozilla composer
<orangerange> i don't have the right to extract into /opt. what magic must i perform?
<topyli> orangerange: sudo
<bojangles> orangerange, were you able to answer your own question and do you see why Europe said "Fuck the patent system"
<orangerange> bojangles, not yet. your info is news to me. never heard of html and patent being used in the same sentence together before.
<orangerange> topyli, sudo what?
<topyli> orangerange: open a terminal. do "cd /opt". then do sudo tar xjvf <drag the tarball into the terminal window>. press enter
<orangerange> i tried to extract using GUI fileroller
<bojangles> orangerange, have you bothered to enter the data example i gave you and push the search button
<orangerange> topyli, wow, i didn't know you could drag stuff into a terminal window. neat!
<halgeir> is there a tool for installing/configuring you soundcard? (redhat had something called sndconfig)
<topyli> orangerange: it's very cool
<bojangles> orangerange, there is no excuse for anyone to be ignorant of patents since the information is given free to everyone online
<orangerange> bojangles, no. i entered html only. will do so after i get a breather.
<Karahana> ppl I hate to repeat myself.... :D help me....ne1...pls :D
<Karahana> lol
<orangerange> bojangles, are you a webpage designer by profession?
<orangerange> Karahana, i like your cheerful attitude!
<Karahana> lol
<Karahana> tnx
<topyli> Karahana: i guess nobody knows that's all
<orangerange> topyli, i should type in "sudo tar xjvf " and then drag the file?
<topyli> orangerange: yes
<orangerange> topyli, what does xjvf stand for?
<orangerange> if the answer is long, don't botheranswering. just curious.
<digitalfox|sleep> extract, (bzip2?) verify, file
<topyli> orangerange: once you have cd'd to /opt
<digitalfox|sleep> I don't know why j means bzip2
<flipy> digitalfox|sleep: v is for verbose right?
<PlanarPlatypus> does anyone here know how to get an apple keyboard to produce a hash symbol with <alt>+3 under ubuntu likes it does on a mac?
<topyli> orangerange: x=extract j=use bzip2 v=list what you're doing f=here comes the filename
<digitalfox|sleep> I thought it was verify archive integrity
<digitalfox|sleep> oh
<Karahana> heh.....
<digitalfox|sleep> huh, I must be thinking RPM
<digitalfox|sleep> I just know I've always done it
<digitalfox|sleep> and assumed that's what it was XD
<topyli> Digis: v is a standard "verbose" switch
<orangerange> topyli, ok done. now i must make a shortcut icon  inside my menu. should i use menu-editor for this?
<chaps0063> Today it took gnome forever to boot up.  It say at a blank window with just mouse after I entered my username/password were entered...any thoughts?
<orangerange> And where is the icon file for this program?
<topyli> orangerange: use the menu editor, yes. the nvu executable should now be in the new nvu directory. you may find an icon there too
<orangerange> topyli, what category did you place nvu in? office? internet? accessories?
<topyli> orangerange: i put it in internet. i'm not sure if it belongs there but there it is now :)
<topyli> orangerange:  correction: the package put the icon there
<orangerange> topyli, oh right. you got nvu from backports.
<halgeir> I have no sound from my SB soundcard. Anybody know where to start?
<nalioth> halgeir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<petros_> do anyone know how to configure firefox so that it uses the fancy gtk download manager???
<bojangles> petros_, nobody uses firefox...it is just a shell for the gecko rendering engine
<chaps0063> has anyone experience a slow boot up after entering username/password?
<Virtuall> what do you mean nobody uses... I do
<selinium> can anyone help me add a harddrive to my setup?
<anacron> setup?
<nalioth> selinium: ask a specific question
<wrtpeeps> hi
<wrtpeeps> when i went to install a package, it told me i didn't have X installed
<wrtpeeps> i asked a friend and he told me i am probably missing some libraries
<selinium>  After my motherboard at home died i have installed the HD as a slave on this ubuntu machine. How do I 'see' it to get the data off?
<wrtpeeps> do you guys have any idea what libraries they could be..
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: what package?
<wrtpeeps> conky
<wrtpeeps> http://conky.rty.ca/
<nalioths_dog> selinium: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: are you compiling by hand?
<aka> can someone help me to find french channel ?
<dosabl> hello sorry for my english. I need help.
<dosabl> My ubuntu takes but not at all graphical nonload well, and after proving of everything, I want to know as to return to install the system. Thanks
<Sheng> ok
<nalioth> aka: #ubuntu-fr
<wrtpeeps> yea
<Sheng> HAHAHAHAHAH
<aka> thanks
<wrtpeeps> i am compiling using gcc i think
<Sheng> let's have fun!
<Sheng> :D
<wrtpeeps> this error comes up during ./configure
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: then install xlibs-dev
<Sheng> ubuntu works on dell wifi?
<wrtpeeps> ok, thanks
<selinium> nalioths_dog: It is an Ubuntu HardDrive, I just need to be able to mount the drive. Or it might already be available. I just cant find it
<nalioth> selinium: do a  "sudo fdisk -l" and see
<Sheng> what is sudo?
<selinium> nalioth: it shows the drive, but how do i navigate to it?
<Sheng> how come you can't isntall linux on a sata drive?
<nalioths_dog> Sheng: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nalioth> selinium: you mount it
<orangerange> bojangles,  i searched 01/01/74 05/05/2005 html. no results. maybe you can give me a patent number or 2.
<nalioth> Sheng: you can
<nalioth> selinium: create a folder in your /media folder
<Sheng> it could not recognize it
<bojangles> orangerange, no...i dont' want to brainwash you...i am satisfied you now know how to use the free information available to you to understand things the best you can.
<chaps0063> !info slow
<makinen> how can i upgrade to 64bit ubuntu? I'm currently running 32bit ubuntu.
<selinium> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/670  ok i now have a folder /media/slave
<Hackmo> can anyone tell me why gaim just decides to close itself?
<visor> anyone knows when will be released a new version of rhythmbox?
<visor> like 0.9 i mean
<axis^zzz> Hackmo,  easy .. it doesn't like you
<axis^zzz> Hackmo,  :P
<Hackmo> axis^zzz: if only the reason was as simple as that :P
<selinium> makinen: Apparently 64bit core works fine, but there are problems with running alot of the applications on it.
<orangerange> any kiax users here?
<axis^zzz> hackmo :P
<makinen> selinium: I know that i have to play with chroot but I still want to test it out
<chaps0063> Has anyone experienced a slow boot into gnome after entering their username and password?
<wrtpeeps> how do i fix this error:
<wrtpeeps> linux.c:16:25: proc/procps.h: No such file or directory
<wrtpeeps> linux.c:17:27: proc/readproc.h: No such file or directory
<wrtpeeps> make: *** [linux.o]  Error 1
<nalioth> selinium: then issue "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdX /media/slave   the hdX is the partition number you saw in the fdisk output
<topyli> chaps0063: i don't think i've ever experienced a quick gnome startup :)
<wrtpeeps> anyone?
<orangerange> a general question about softphones: after hitting the dial button, you usually can't input any more numbers, right (for the purpose of, say, cheking your voicemail, or etc)?
<TheRoss> how can i solve this problem with wine:
<chaps0063> topyli: this is different than normal though...
<TheRoss> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"C:\\Windows" is not accessible.
<TheRoss> Warning: the specified System directory L"C:\\Windows\\System" is not accessible
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: google is your friend (it's where i'm at right now)
<chaps0063> topyli: like you can tell its not right.
<TheRoss> write access is possible
<TheRoss> nobody?
<selinium> nalioth: the slave is the 30gb drive, it has three references /dev/hdb1 hdb2 hdb5, which one do i use?
<nalioth> selinium: which drive do you wawnt the info off off?
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: have you installed "procps" pkg?
<wrtpeeps> not sure
<wrtpeeps> yes
<orangerange> bojangles, i don't get your last message. were you sarcastic? you told me about html and patents. It whetted my curiosity. if you could provide a direct link, or a patent number, it'll help.
<chaps0063> be right back, I'm going to try and see if anything I did may have fixed the problem.
<wrtpeeps> i have
<orangerange> anybody here use any brand/type of softphone (software that runs VOIP)?
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: then the error is weird, does that site have a list of depnds?
<wrtpeeps> no
<J_P> hi all
<digitalfox|sleep> how do I find what package  a file belongs to?
<selinium> nalioth: take a look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/670  and you can see my fdisk -l. the disk is the 30gb (second) drive. It appears to have all three partitions. It was a Primary Ubuntu drive on my old PC
<orangerange> there must be at least a few who use softphones in this chatroom. please say hi.
<Will_> softphones?
<nalioth> selinium: hdb1 appears to be linux, hdb2 appears to be windows and hdb3 appears to be swap
<Will_> Heh. Firefox was using 300MB of ram. I hate it when that happens
<J_P>  people, I am think in use ubuntu in workstation for developemnt in python/C/C++ and sarge for server... but my programas runn in server(sarge), and i write and compile in ubuntu using diferents compilers version(python,gcc). exist anyone problem ?
<nalioth> Will_: try galeon or kazehakase
<Will_> nalioth: But I _like_ firefox. I do. It just.....
<selinium> nalioth: If i am going to look at all three, how do I unmount the drive to look at the second?
<xliu> "./<script name>" runs a script file in the current directory?, right?
<digitalfox|sleep> J_P, probably no problem
<nalioth> selinium: if you want the linux, its hdb1
<J_P> thanks digitalfox|sleep
<nalioth> xliu: correct
<xliu> but why can't I run a script file in CD rom? I used "sudo ./setup" command
<selinium> nalioth: thanks for your help! got it all!
<Will_> Odd. My kazehakase package is broken due to mozilla.
<topyli> xliu: it's probably not executable. try "sudo sh ./setup"
<nalioth> xliu: do a "sudo -s" then in the same terminal "sh setup"
<xliu> nalioth and topyli, thanks
<digitalfox|sleep> how do I find what package  a file belongs to?
<wrtpeeps> whats the kernel headers package for ubuntu called
<trygvebw> morning
<trygvebw> in Breezy, what shoud FontPaths be set to? i have it on /usr/share/X11/fonts, but X says it can't find font fixed.
<sJaM> afternoon
<peregil> Hi. I just installed ubuntu. I have two soundcards, on on my motherboard and an SB Audigy 2. The default install used my motherboard soundcard, but I want to switch. Any ideas how?
<TheRoss> can somebody help me with wine?
<nalioth> peregil: in the bios, turn off the onboard soundcard
<wrtpeeps> nalioth: do you know what the ubuntu kernel headers is called?
<peregil> nalioth: and then it will find the other automatically?
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: not atm
<peregil> Nalioth: Ill try. Thanks...:-)
<visor> peregil: i think you need to disable the integrated one in the bios, or, select the other device in programs using audio
<peregil> ok
<nalioth> peregil: it should use the only availabe sound card
<peregil> ok
<peregil> thx
<Will_> sudo apt-cache search linux-headers-`uname -r` will show you headers for your current kernel..
<Chambers`> anyone know if there is a similar app to gtkpod for windows?  I won't want to install iTunes
<nalioth> Will_: sudo is not needed for searching apt-cache
<nalioth> Chambers`: itunes
<bob2> no need to use sudo there, tho
<Will_> nalioth: Fair point. I usually am in a 'root' frame of mind when searching for packages
<Chambers`> wow, looks like you read that..lol
<bob2> oh, as nalioth said
<nalioth> Chambers`: in windows and mac, itunes reads/writes to your ipod
<Will_> iTunes is a nice piece of software
<Chambers`> there's gotta be an alternative
<Chambers`> i hate iTunes
<Will_> hate is a little strong
<visor> Chambers`: complaining to apple maybe? :P
<Chambers`> not really
<Internat> nah itunes can be pretty gay
<visor> well itunes works :)
<Will_> Internat: Again. Bad language. You'll end up offending somebody talking like that
<Internat> yeah but plenty of programs "work" doesnt mean theya re easy to use etc :D
<nalioth> Chambers`: only other option i know is cygwin + gtkpod
<Will_> iTunes is easy! Damnit.
<Internat> again? when did i say somehtinb before?
<Chambers`> just googled, I'll try ephpod
<visor> rhythmbox always crashes when loading my music, it has done this for years since it used to fight with net-rhythmbox, and itunes does load the files
<Will_> Internat: Again in the #. It irks me at times
<Internat> i dont recall every doing anything that could be considered offensive
<TheRoss> plz I need some help with this: I get the errors when I want to install Warcraft 3--> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"C:\\Windows" is not accessible.
<TheRoss> Warning: the specified System directory L"C:\\Windows\\System" is not accessible.
<Internat> i dont really know how what i just said classes as being offenseve either
<Chambers`> thanks guys, I appreciate the help.  I just feel like iTunes is too bloated :P
<TheRoss> there is no problem with write access
<Chambers`> plus it wans to install quicktime!
<Will_> Chambers`: Heh. Sorry for not having an answer. I guess I'm a big iTunes user, so I tend to forgive it the little problems
<nalioth> Chambers`: nothin wrong with quicktime
<G|immer> hello
<Chambers`> i prefer using vlc to play quicktime files rather than installing the whole thing
<docnova> hey can any one help me with sound dificulties?
<anacron> blaah
<nalioth> docnova: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<docnova> been there
<anacron> why is it that, nobody ever read's the topic?
<Will_> anacron: ?
<docnova> sound works in movies, mp3's and gaim
<docnova> but i cant get system sounds
<anacron> Will_: "ubuntu help channel, have a question? just ask!"
<anacron> and then they ask "can someone help me"
<Will_> anacron: Are we allowed to just ask questions?
<nalioth> Will_: you just did
<anacron> Will_: no, the topic is lying
<Will_> anacron: It's a good way of latching on to a specific person, if you're lucky
<emacsen> Is there a single command to add a new user with all the default groups like the first one?
<anacron> Will_: i know that, but it's more efective to ask straight
<G|immer> suppose that i am in usr/share/docs/fakeroot where i mistakenly copied the firefox docs. i wanted to move the firefox folder outside of fakeroot folder. So, I issed this command "rm firefox ../ --recursive". I get "rm: cannot remove directory `../': Directory not empty" and poof.. no more folders in docs! :S
<trygvebw> in Breezy, what shoud FontPaths be set to? i have it on /usr/share/X11/fonts, but X says it can't find font fixed.
<visor> ohh, audio burning support in breeze, thats neat
<visor> serpentine
<docnova> so no ideas?
<G|immer> how to fix it :'(
<peregil> I have just disabled my onboard soundcard, but was not able to get any sound from my SB Audigy2-card. How do I configure a new soundcard?
<G|immer> or, actually, why did it go wrong?!
<Will_> anacron: When I was in #redhat a zillion years ago, I was scared, afraid. I knew nothing. I needed a single person to take me by the hand. I wanted it. I guess some of these people feel the same
<trygvebw> in Breezy, what shoud FontPaths be set to? i have it on /usr/share/X11/fonts, but X says it can't find font fixed.
<redguy> G|immer: rm stands for remove *not* move
<nalioth> G|immer: how to fix what?
<redguy> G|immer: you deleted the docs
<topyli> Will_: and how should this single person know if they have any knowledge regarding the questions this newbie might have?
<G|immer> oh! yes yes.. my mistake.. wrong command. I don't know what got into me. :S
<Will_> topyli: No idea. I'm not saying it is a good idea. Just that I worry sometimes that people are afraid and need to be hand held.
<Nermal> *sigh*
<docnova> .... this is a waste of time, Ill figure it out myself
<peregil> is there a program for installing/searching for new hardware?
<Nermal> peregil: most is detected on boot
<nalioth> docnova: try back later, there may be sound gurus in then
<anacron> Will_: oh really! :D
<Nermal> kernel loads modules automagically :)
<G|immer> so... does apt-get recognize the missing docs and re-instsall them?
<Nermal> what hardware was it ?
<Nermal> nalioth: question ?
<peregil> Nermal: How do I see if it even has detected my SB-card?
<nalioth> Nermal: just ask
<Nermal> erm.. lspci should show it
<Will_> But ignore me. I'm cranky due to oversleeping and my skin flaring up. (psoriasis)
<Nermal> nalioth: what was your question
<docnova> well thats why I said "can anyone one help me with a sound issue"
<Nermal> peregil: or dmesg
<Nermal> you should get a /dev/dsp device
* G|immer says: be careful, I took the "st00pid" pill today.
<anacron> Will_: no one should be ignored :)
<peregil>  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<nalioth> Nermal: docnova has a sound card questin
<topyli> Will_: well, if someone has a problem i can help with, i will. if someone just "has a problem", i'd rather wait until they tell me what the problem is :)
<peregil> fram lspci
<peregil> looks like it is missing drivers then,, or?
<Will_> topyli: And we all help in different ways.
<Nermal> peregil: hmm.. tried updating the pci-ids for lspci ?
<anacron> i bet some people's problem could be solved if they would read the topic (including me as well)
<Nermal> peregil: sudo update-pciids
<Nermal> :)
<redguy> G|immer: hmm, you prpably could just sudo apt-get remove firefox && apt-get install firefox
<peregil> that was a little less greek...:-)
<Nermal> peregil: lspci just reads the pci device id, looks it up in a database and prints out a human readable name for it
<redguy> G|immer: this would reinstall firefox and hopefully leave the firefox config
<Nermal> the next thing to do would be to look in dmesg for something, check lsmod for snd modules and also cat /proc/interrupts
<G|immer> redguy: i have actually removed firefox and installed the 1.06 test package. But I was restoring the links and some settings. So, I removed ALL the docs by mistake now.
<peregil> ok. Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> rightho.. now we know what card it is
<Nermal> unfortunately. I have no idea if it's supported or not :)
<Nermal> try dmesg |grep -i creative ?
<Nermal> and maybe paste the output of lsmod to pastebin.com
* G|immer has read about the Creative X-Fi *shivers
<peregil> no...
<redguy> G|immer: what do you meand by "ALL the docs"? /usr/share/doc?
<KoYoda> hello people, i just wanted to ask, is that shipping of ubuntu cd's really free?
<bojangles> there is one issue that was raised earlier today....that of the AFPL License......note carefully that AFPL is not GPL by any means.....the AFPL people want to retain ownership of their code...although they do permit redistribution....but this is far different from GPL
<Nermal> yes
<nalioth> KoYoda: yes is is
<G|immer> redguy: yep.. I issued and "rm ../" without even thinking! I wanted to cp. lol
<nalioth> KoYoda: order a few and have an "ubuntu install party"
<Nermal> KoYoda: they take a while to arrive but it is free
<nalioth> G|immer: you have learned a lesson
<topyli> peregil: google tells me the audigy card is supported by the emu10k1 driver
<Nermal> peregil: lsmod |grep emu ?
<spity|s> hi
<bojangles> so again make your choices wisely regarding the use of Aladdin's ghostcript-AFPL or ghostscript-ESP or just the old slow GNU version of ghostscript
<peregil> Nermal: http://pastebin.com/316188
* araw-off is away (BRB a sec...)
<docnova> Nermal: I can't get the system sounds working.. I get sound with music and video fine. Just not with system sounds. Any recomendations?
<G|immer> nalioth: yep. I sure did :( but could i install the missing docs without hunting for each one?
<peregil> you are one step ahead of me.... I am new, but lsmod 1grep emu did nothing
<nalioth> G|immer: reinstalling firefox should put them back
<Nermal> peregil: hmm.. nothing there ...
<Nermal> peregil: can you paste the output of cat /proc/interrupts to pastebin also ?
<spity|s> where did libXrender.la go in recent xorg packages?
<Nermal> I'm thinking it may be an irq issue
<G|immer> nalioth: i do not just mean the firefox docs. those are easy. I mean all the other packages docs that i so clumsily removed.
<redguy> nalioth: as far as i understand he deleted whole /usr/share/doc
<topyli> peregil: might be an oss driver though, and there might be a different one for alsa :)
<Nermie> better
<G|immer> redgay: yep, i did.
<nalioth> G|immer: ah, yes
<peregil> pasted to pastebin
<Nermie> url ?
<nalioth> G|immer: once rm'd it's gone
<G|immer> nalioth: am i not a genius? hehehe
<redguy> G|immer: that was not very smart
<Nermie> were you root or put sudo in front of it ?
<peregil> Is there any point in restarting after having updated lspci?
<KoYoda> Nermie: how long do i have to wait (aproximately) for international shipping?
<nalioth> G|immer: not to worry, once in my (linux) youth, i rm'd the whole /usr/bin
<Nermie> peregil: erm.. no
<Nermie> peregil: try booting with pci=noacpi
<G|immer> redguy: I can blame Windows for my OS IQ. lol
<nalioth> peregil: the only time you need to restart is when you upgrade your kernel
<Internat> meh.. i once got convinced that to turn off interactive rm u type alias rm="rm -rf /"
<Nermie> or get a kernel panic :)
<Internat> consiquently to say i lost my system
<G|immer> nalioth: *shudders
<topyli> peregil: just try sudo modprobe emu10k1
<nalioth> Internat: not funny
* Nermie get a kernel oops a while ago with an ascii turtle in it :)
<redguy> G|immer: actually I once removed /usr/share to save some space. But I learnt my lesson.
<nalioth> G|immer: you can alias your rm to include a
<nalioth> speed bump
<peregil> module emu10k1 not found
<topyli> peregil: hrm
<Nermie> emu10k ?
<Nermie> or is it snd-something now
<topyli> might be
<PlanarPlatypus> Nermie, it is snd_emu10k1 here
<G|immer> nalioth: ic. i will check that out. btw, i deleted at least 700 doc folders. lol
<Nermie> aye
<Nermie> ah*
<redguy> G|immer: but I can't really think of an easy way to fix this :(
<Nermie> peregil: try sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<peregil> FATAL: Module snd_umu10k1 not found.
<peregil> ehh.. emu...:-)
<topyli> peregil: there's a typo
<kbrooks> How do I link to a wiki page
<peregil> ahh... I think it worked... or no messages
<topyli> good
<G|immer> redguy: well, i guess I will have to look into Synaptic's doc section.
<Antinomy> Greets, folks
<peregil> no sound yet... though
<G|immer> btw, how can i force an install of Yelp? It is linked to firefox and I removed that, so Synaptic removed Yelp.
<nalioth> G|immer: costly mistakes are good teachers, at least your system is still up
<topyli> peregil: run alsamixer and see if volume is up
<Nermie> peregil: last few lines of dmesg ?
<nalioth> G|immer: what is yelp?
<Nermie> gnome help reader
<Antinomy> is this the only ubuntu channel? Or is there one dedicated to n00bs with annoying questions, like me?
<Nermie> !yelp
<ubotu> Nermie: I don't know
<Nermie> o :|
<peregil> IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<peregil> ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF] 
<peregil> ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<peregil> apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
<peregil> apm: overridden by ACPI.
<peregil> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<G|immer> nalioth: lol, I alredy messed up my partitions and GRUB once.
<topyli> Antinomy: this is for noobs with annoying questions
<G|immer> nalioth: isn't that what Gnome's help system is called?
<PlanarPlatypus> peregil, you need to turn on the analogue output emu10k1 only does digital bey default
<Antinomy> oh great.
<kbrooks> Antinomy: not the only one. but newbies are allowed here
<SaumZ> Anyone familiar with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50100 AMD 64 distro freezing after logging in.
<nalioth> G|immer: i have no clue, but forcing shouldnt be necessary
<Antinomy> thanks, I've got a TON of annoying questions.
* kbrooks erases  #2 on the Java page
<nalioth> Antinomy: ask your question
<PlanarPlatypus> peregil, the setting is at the right hhand end of alsamixer and is labelled "Audigy A"
<G|immer> nalioth: from Synaptic: Yelp: Help browser for GNOME 2. But it has FireFox as dependancy
<peregil> I am getting the error: "Failed to contruct test pipeline for ALSA LINUX sound architecture
<peregil> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Nermie> hum
<G|immer> nalioth: withought it, clicking on the Help button anywhere in Gnome, does not work.
<Nermie> peregil: ok.. I would boot with pci=noacpi noapic in that case
<Antinomy> well, I need to go home first.  I'm at an internet cafe and I am testing Ubuntu on my desktop before I switch it on my laptop. So I will go home and re-connect, and then asks annoying questions.  All of which is probably more than you needed or wanted to know.
<topyli> peregil: maybe alsa is not started. try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start"
<nalioth> G|immer: having ff onboard isnt a liability, (nobody makes you use it)
<|rockinnerd|> Antinomy, lol
<SaumZ> Anyone familiar with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50100 AMD 64 distro freezing after logging in.
<Antinomy> Also, this information was probably annoying in and of itself, but it wasn't really a question.
<|rockinnerd|> Antinomy, look @ the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.org)
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> there!
<Antinomy> I have to say, rock, the docs I've seen have been far from helpful
<G|immer> nalioth: not sure what u meant, but I removed the firefox package so I could install the fireFox 1.06 version without conflicts.
<kbrooks> nalioth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show
<peregil>  * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: No soundcards found...'[ ok ] 
<peregil> that is from trying to start alsa
<nalioth> Antinomy: the wiki changes daily in response to annoying n00b questions
<Nermie> peregil: please reboot as suggested with kernel parameters
<bojangles> G|immer, i have already discussed this....there are certain libraries that are critical
<Antinomy> I'm a smart guy, but IMH the docs are aimed at people who are familiar with a lot that is completely greek to me
<peregil> Ill try that...
<peregil> thanks
<Nermie> I bet he doesn't use the kernel parameters
<SaumZ> Anyone familiar with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50100 AMD 64 distro freezing after logging in.
<Antinomy> Ok, understood. I'll look there first, but I reserve the right to annoy you later :)
<Nermie> SaumZ: no
<topyli> heh
<Antinomy> Saumz: yes
<Antinomy> happened to me
<Antinomy> but, then again, I'm a N00B
* Nermie shakes head
<Antinomy> can't tell you much except I FEEL YOUR PAIN, my brotha.
<SaumZ> all I know is, it is a common theme on the forums
<Antinomy> It happened when I tried to run a live CD
<SaumZ> ahh.. I did the installation
<bojangles> G|immer, that is why the kde/qt people are also working on libqtembedmoz
<G|immer> bojangles: I undersand that, but Synaptic forces u to remove the whole dependancies of a program u want to remove.
<axis^zzz> G|immer  yah that sucks
<Antinomy> Ok, friends, I will see you later when I am in front of my Ubuntu desktop
<bojangles> G|immer, yes...this is not a fault of synaptic it is the fault of the packager including more dependencies than necessary
<Antinomy> thanks for your patience with an annoying noob.
<axis^zzz> Antinomy, : see you in not too long [=
<nalioth> G|immer: having programs on your box doesnt require you to use that particular program
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<axis^zzz> extra extra, java fucking sucks so does flassh
<brodo> hi
<axis^zzz> hoy
<brodo> can some1 plz help me with a small nautilus-script?
<G|immer> I understand the logic behind Synaptic, and it is probably a very good way to make sure you have what you need for things to work. But, sometimes, you want to have more choice.
<|rockinnerd|> axis^zzz, macromedia can keep shockwave
<kbrooks> ubotu: !java =~ s/and includes the Firefox plugin./and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added./
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called '!java', kbrooks
<kbrooks> ubotu: java =~ s/and includes the Firefox plugin./and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added./
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<axis^zzz> |rockinnerd|,   Yes it was cool, when newgrounds was cool
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: be nice please
<G|immer> The problem is that if i force Yelp to install, Synaptic will get grumpy and complain.
<axis^zzz> kbrooks, ??
<|rockinnerd|> some op here, we should add the java link to the topic
<kbrooks> |rockinnerd|: why?
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<tritium> |rockinnerd|, there too many FAQ to add the the topic
<|rockinnerd|> ah..
<Grid_block> hey all! just got my Bluetooth USB dongle but how do i install the drivers? i got a cd with the usb..
<ateves> hi! i wanted to install gstreamer-0.8-mad via apt, but it says that some packages cannot be installed, e.g. libmad
<Nermie> Grid_block: the windows driver ?
<tritium> like RootSudo, RestrictedFormats, BinaryDriverHowto, etc...
<Nermie> just plug it in
<Nermie> it will load hci_usb
<Nermie> and give you a /dev/hci0 device
<Nermie> which you can then use hcitools to access
<PlanarPlatypus> tritium, if there a wiki page listing all (or trying to) the FAQs?
<PlanarPlatypus> *is
<Grid_block> nerwie, i think so yes.. it was just supported by windows
<Nermie> why are you trying to use a windows driver under linux.. are you using ndiswrapper ?
<axis^zzz> Grid_block,: plug it in
<tritium> PlanarPlatypus, there is an FAQ page, and a wiki FAQ page, yes.
<G|immer> btw, I successfully imported my Outlook2003 mail to Thunderbird, then from there to Evolution. But, where does Thunderbird store the address book?!
<Grid_block> axis^zzz, ... i did but no results..
<Nermie> peregil: did you use the kernel parameters I said ?
<peregil> Hi again. I have restarted with pci=noacpi, but is still getting "ALSA devacie'default' does not exist"
<Nermie> Grid_block: dmesg should show it appear as a hci0 device
<Nermie> define "no results"
<bojangles> G|immer, well what has happened in this case is that someone did not take enough time to dissect all the code and determine the absolute minimum dependencies
<axis^zzz> Grid_block, : nothing popped up eh
<Nermie> install some bluetooth utils
<nalioth> G|immer: try ~/.mozilla/thunderbird or in the neighborhood
<axis^zzz> Nermie, is there any  gui software to access BT ?
<Nermie> aye
<Nermie> gnome-bluetooth :)
<axis^zzz> [=
<Nermie> !gnome-bluetooth
<ubotu> Nermie: I don't know
<G|immer> bojangles: ic. I agree with that analysis.
<topyli> peregil: you need to load the module again, then perhaps restart alsa
<Nermie> bah
<Nermie> !gnome-bluetooth-manager
<ubotu> Nermie: I give up, what is it?
<tritium> PlanarPlatypus, this is a good starting point: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<nalioth> axis^zzz: azureus, bittornado, lots
<axis^zzz> Grid_block: open synaptic and search for  bluetooth
<G|immer> nalioth: thunderbird on Windows. and I found the mail folder and expected the address book to be there.
<Grid_block> Nermie, nothing is comming up... a friend of mine got one just like it and it worked for him (he is running gentoo)
<axis^zzz> nalioth, bluetooth, not torrents :)
<nalioth> G|immer: in windows its in docs & settings/yourusername/applicationdata/mozilla/blah
<Nermie> Grid_block: what "came up" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> axis^zzz: bt bt bt so many options
<axis^zzz> nalioth,  i'll take the bLt
<axis^zzz> :)
<topyli> axis^zzz: gnome-bluetooth
<luis__> hi...can anybody tell me wich is the spanish Ubuntu IRC channel?
<nalioth> luis__: #ubuntu-es
<axis^zzz> Grid_block,   synaptic gnome-bluetooth
<luis__> thanks
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36! | New User Network: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserNetwor
<peregil> I have used modprobe snd_emu10k1 (no errors), and did try to start alsa: "no soundcard found"
<Nermie> axis^zzz: hm.. why isn't ubotu finding it ?
<Nermie> peregil: maybe it isn't supported then
<Nermie> paste output of cat /proc/interrupts to pastebin ?
<peregil> could the alsa driver be pointed to the wrong place?
<Nermie> nope
<Nermie> dmesg should at least show the driver loading
<Will_> Networ?
<bojangles> G|immer, or from another point of view ...it could be intentional by the packager.....what if the developers of firefox were related to the developers of gnome and yelp
<Grid_block> axis^zzz, thanks man :D
<bojangles> G|immer, and maybe they want to promote one of their products alongside the other
<G|immer> bojangles: oh!
<peregil> http://pastebin.com/316213
<axis^zzz> cuz i'm goooin after raillls on a crazzy traiin
<axis^zzz> do do do dod od odo do odo dodododod
<axis^zzz> ABANDONANDO
<peregil> I must say I am very impressed with the support you are giving me, even if it still is not working...:-)
<bojangles> G|immer, now i only say this because it is a known fact that SGI is involved with the mozilla effort
<Nermie> peregil: tell bob2 that
<axis^zzz> Grid_block,  Hope it works out for you . [=
<Nermie> hum
<bojangles> G|immer, of which firefox is just a branch
<Nermie> your soundcard isn't even in the interrupt list :|
<Nermie> which is odd
<Grid_block> axis^zzz, thanks :) my mobile has found it but i cant do anything with it :S
<axis^zzz> Grid_block, : you're on your way at least [=
<Grid_block> axis^zzz, yeah and thanks for help :D
<axis^zzz> I'm wondering.. does anyone have a leet execution command for mplayer
<G|immer> bojangles: but is sich promotional scheme a bad thing in the Linux world?
<peregil> strange... why does lspci show it then?
<axis^zzz> Grid_block, : anytime .. i'm a noob too, we're all noobs at diff things.. that's what this channels foh
<Nermie> because lspci just reads the pci device ids off the pci buss
<Nermie> -s
<bojangles> G|immer, who am i to judge....is MS any different...they like to promote their browser alongside their gui
<axis^zzz> i have mplayer -xv ... that lets me fullscreen, but i can only open 1 video window
<G|immer> bojangles: hmmm...
<Nermie> axis^zzz: xv only allows one stream at once iirc
<Grid_block> axis^zzz, then iam grateful for this IRC channel :
<Nermie> you'd have to use -vo x11 or something
<Nermie> but that will use more cpu
<Nermie> in 8 years of using linux I learnt that yesterday
<Nermie> you lucky thing you
<peregil> I though this SB card would be the easiest thing to get working under Linux.That is why I bought it...
<Nermie> peregil: :|
<axis^zzz> mplayer -vo x11 does many windows,  but not fullscreen, and mplayer -vo xv lets me do fullscreen, but only 1 vid
<Nermie> tried booting with pci=noacpi noapic ?
<axis^zzz> peregil, : what kind of soundb laster
<seth_k> peregil, sorry, I missed your original post... what model?
<Nermie> axis^zzz: it's called "sods law"
<axis^zzz> LOL
<peregil> Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<axis^zzz> i have two links for mplayer right now
<axis^zzz> 1 for surfing many vids, 1 for watching movies/tv shows [=
<seth_k> peregil, word. Have you done the alsactl thing yet?
<tuxy> Alguien en espaol
<tuxy> xDD
<Nermie> seth_k: it's not even showing in /proc/interrupts :|
<peregil> what was that "alsactl" it says specify command
<axis^zzz> tuxy: #ubuntu-es
<tuxy> thanks
<nalioth> tuxy: en #ubuntu-es por espanol, por favor
<tuxy> xD
<seth_k> ah, fair do's Nermie :/
<axis^zzz> [=
<shali> is there also a channel for german?
<Nermie> seth_k: only in lscpi
<nalioth> shali: ja, #ubuntu-de
<Nermie> hence the suggestion to try pci=noacpi noapic
<Nermie> :|
<shali> thks.
<axis^zzz> nalioth, : how many languages do you speak :)
<G|immer> Gnome offers to select between several sound "systems", which is the best to choose from? ALSA, OSS....?
<Nermie> alsa
<PlanarPlatypus> G|immer, ALSA
<Nermie> oss is kind of depreciated now
<nalioth> axis^zzz: i lived in germany for 6 years, and now speak spanish for my latino customers
<G|immer> good, that's what i have selected.
<G|immer> :)
<axis^zzz> nalioth,  nice man, nice [=
<peregil> Nermie: I did add just "pci=noacpi" should I add "pci=noacpi noapic"?
<axis^zzz> nalioth,  where did you origionate from [=
<Nermie> both
<bojangles> and by the way the same thing is true of kde...they like to promote their browser alongside their gui
<Nermie> to the end of the kernel line yeah ?
<peregil> OK. Ill try the spelling is like that "noacpi noapic"?
<kspr> is there any linux program similar to truecrypt for windows? (a file encryption program with a simple GUI)
<Nermie> yes// pci=noacpi noapic
<Nermie> not a typo :)
<nalioth> axis^zzz: i'm a Texan, born and bred
<Nermie> nalioth: yeehaw.. lets smoke em out
<peregil> OK. Just had to be sure. Ill try.. Probably back in a while... thanks!
<axis^zzz> hehe
<Nermie> peregil: gl :)
<axis^zzz> lotta hotties in TX
<nalioth> kspr: yes, gpg gnu privacy guard
<axis^zzz> i've seen some crazy parties there
<kspr> nalioth: ok thanks will check out
<axis^zzz> i should find those links
<Nermie> axis^zzz: no.. you really shouldn't ;)
<axis^zzz> *yawn
<nalioth> i drive a taxi in houston (where i speak spanish daily)
<axis^zzz> ah haha
<epiloc> nalioth, where in tx?
<epiloc> oh
<nalioth> kspr: gpg is an opensource variant of Pretty Good Privacy
<epiloc> im in lubbock these days
<bojangles> nalioth, gpg is not opensource...it is gpl
<bojangles> nalioth, and there is a big difference
<brodo> can someone tell me why this -> [ "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATH" = "*.gpg" ]  is always false, even if the filename ends with .gpg
<kbrooks> bojangles: dont argue
<epiloc> just moved from dallaas
<axis^zzz> how do i setup identd
<axis^zzz> lol
<kspr> nalioth, seems nice
<kspr> will try ut
<kspr> it
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: search identd in synaptic
<topyli> bojangles: last i looked, gpl was osi approved too :)
<kbrooks> topyli: it is
<PlanarPlatypus> kspr, if you are after a simple gui you possibly want to install gpgp as well, it is a gnome frontend to gpg
<nalioth> kspr: gpg is used by myself and quite a few others in here, i'm sure
<kbrooks> bojangles: open source rules
<kbrooks> bojangles: "free software" sucks
<nikkia> suddenly has flashbacks to 'ldconfig-hell' circa 1994
<bojangles> topyli, so what...if a more encompassing list of con-artists were to include one good person....does that make any difference
<nikkia> oops, wrong window, sorry
<kbrooks> bojangles: you cant ignore "open source"
<bojangles> topyli, don't confuse GNU/GPL and OSI
<sJaM> why does "free software" sucks
<kbrooks> sJaM: Ambiguous term
<topyli> bojangles: gpg is more free than your average open source license, true
<sJaM> why does "free software (as in freedom)" sucks
<topyli> bojangles: gpl even
<kbrooks> sJaM: "free" (as in X) sucks
<kspr> PlanarPlatypus, yeah that seems sweet
<kspr> installing...
<kspr> ;)
<sJaM> oh ok
<kbrooks> sJaM: where X is freedom or speech
<sJaM> ?
<tritium> can we please avoid license wars?
<kbrooks> sJaM: "open source" is clear, understandable and easily said
<Nermie> sJaM: because hackers tend to write good code and forget about the uers
<PlanarPlatypus> kspr, or if like me you find that interface a bit kludgy looking try seahorse
<Nermie> users*
<Nermie> so it usually takes a little while to get user friendlyt
<kspr> ok
<nalioth> kspr: there are a few frontends for gpg, but kgpg kinda sux
<nalioth> kspr: you can also use seahorse
<kbrooks> nalioth: i love it
<sJaM> there is no such thing as end user in free software
<Nermie> sJaM: hush
<Nermie> I didn't say end user
<Nermie> I said user
<kspr> nalioth: gpgp then?
<Nermie> I'm using free software, therefor I am a user
<Nermie> :)
<kbrooks> Nermie: confusion!
<axis^zzz> if you're using it, you're the user
<axis^zzz> come on
<axis^zzz> no semantics
<axis^zzz> [=
<nalioth> kbrooks: i find kgpg craps out on me doing things
<Nermie> I know
<axis^zzz> semantactics
<sJaM> but if you are not an end user
<sJaM> you like to have the source
<kspr> seahorse it is then i suppose...
<sJaM> so you can modify it
<Nermie> sJaM: not arguing.
<kbrooks> Nermie: that's why i say "open source"
<Nermie> kbrooks: yah
<axis^zzz> can i sell a computer with Ubuntu on it?
<sJaM> but free software != open source
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: yes
<Nermie> axis^zzz: sure
<topyli> axis^zzz: sure
<G|immer> if i copied all my deb archive cache to a CD, would synaptic recognize the files and user them from the CD instead of re-downloading them?
<axis^zzz> but i can't add mplayer/ xmms
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: ubuntu is open source
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: you can, it will still be open source
<Nermie> G|immer: erm.. you might have to move them back
<aka> can somebody help me ? I try to install php5 for Ubuntu, but the packages are corrupt ..
<Nermie> or point apt to use the cd as the archive
<axis^zzz> kbrooks,  I want to sell computers for a price, then say to people. "it's 250$ more if you want windows, or i give you Ubuntu for free"
<topyli> G|immer: not just like that
<axis^zzz> cool
<Nermie> aka: from where ?
<axis^zzz> no legal issues?
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: non-free does not taint ubuntu
<axis^zzz> i'm in canada
<axis^zzz> ok
<topyli> axis^zzz: it's perfectly ok
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: none at all
<aka> from the exemple of the wiki
<G|immer> Nermie, topyli: i c.
<axis^zzz> thanks alot guys hehe :)
<aka> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/php5
<axis^zzz> good to know, very good.
<Nermie> !lucky php5 ubuntu
<ubotu> Nermie: I give up, what is it?
<Nermie> hmmm
<Nermie> can ubotu google search ?
<topyli> G|immer: check the apt howto and build a repository on the cd
<axis^zzz> i swear i'm going to sell another 5 machines today just knowing that [=
<nalioth> axis^zzz: you can do that
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: i use 'open source', not 'free software' because the latter is confusing
<sJaM> idd
<sJaM> but the 2 mean different things
<kbrooks> sJaM: so?
<Nermie> aka: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&highlight=php5
<nalioth> Nermie: what do you want him to search?
<G|immer> topyli: ok, thanks. will do that.
<sJaM> so open source is not a synomym for free software
<Nermie> did that url appear ? :|
<peregil> Hi again!. Restarted, but still no success
<axis^zzz> so basically , i can sell the machine for whatever price as long as i give the software away
<Nermie> peregil: anything on the forums ?
<axis^zzz> i'm psyched
<Nermie> axis^zzz: yah
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: incorrect.
<nalioth> Nermie: what keyword did you want ubotu to find?
<topyli> G|immer: section 2.2, "how to use apt locally"
<Nermie> nalioth: nm
<aka> thanks Nermie
<nalioth> axis^zzz: you can sell burnt cd-rs for what you can, as long as you're not charging for the software
<axis^zzz> ohh cool
<Nermie> just for the price of the cd / production
<Nermie> thats how the numpties selling suse and such on ebay do it
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: you can sell ubuntu for whatever price you want as long as you leave the sources.list intact. you can change it, but you should not disable  access to source
<teferi> nalioth: you can charge for the software too
<klaym> it's not illegal to take stupid people's money. example: www.savetoby.com
<teferi> you just have to provide, on request, source.
<funkyHat> you can charge for the software
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: deb-src uncommented is ok. # deb-src is NOT ok
<Nermie> klaym: or microsoft.com
<klaym> :P
<Nermie> :)
<axis^zzz> kbrooks,  that's hilarious.. but i understand
<teferi> kbrooks: you can do that too. you just have to include a README or something saying where source can be obtained...
<bojangles> axis^zzz, you better be sure to give them ubuntu for free ....especially if you include the AFPL licensed version of ghostscript because Aladdin does not mess around and if you make any money they legally have claims against you.
<kbrooks> bojangles: cut it
<chaps0063> Hi, I just attached a USB->Serial Adapter, how can I get this to function so I can console into a router?
<bojangles> axis^zzz, the AFPL is not the GPL
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: programs are programs
<axis^zzz> what is AFPL
<bojangles> axis^zzz, google "AFPL License"
<axis^zzz> free public license
<kbrooks> bojangles: the AFPL does not APPLY TO UBUNTU directly
<teferi> chaps0063: if the system detected it, it'll show up as /dev/ttyUSBn
<bojangles> kbrooks, it absolutely does if ubuntu includes it
<teferi> for some n
<Nermie> incorrect capitalisation
<teferi> probably 0
<kbrooks> bojangles: 'ubuntu', not 'you'
<chaps0063> teferi: ok.
<axis^zzz> oh gawd
<axis^zzz> FLF
<kbrooks> bojangles: please do not use terms interchangably
<axis^zzz> what is that, a new cult gathering of conglomerate wannabe's?
<chaps0063> teferi: I have /dev/ttyUSB0
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: i apologize
<teferi> chaps0063: great. fire up your favorite terminal program and use it :)
<teferi> chaps0063: i recommend minicom if you don't have one
<axis^zzz> kbrooks,  for what/???
<kbrooks> axis^zzz: using terms interchangably can confuse people
<chaps0063> teferi: that was my next ?
<bojangles> kbrooks, read AFPL...anyone who distributes AFPL software for money owes that money to Aladdin legally....they do not mess around
<bojangles> kbrooks, anyone....on a machine or otherwise
<teferi> chaps0063: configure it to use /dev/ttyUSB0 and whatever serial settings your router is set to use on the console port and bob's your uncle
<kbrooks> bojangles: please. DO NOT CONFUSE PEOPLE
<teferi> chaps0063: i assume you have the right serial cable for the device in question?
<Nermie> ugh
<Nermie> capslock
<chaps0063> teferi: of course.
<peregil> Nermie: Searched the forums, and came across this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49480. Do you think this could be my problem as well, or is it another, since my card dont show up in the interrupt list...?
* tritium points to #off-topic for license wars
<chaps0063> teferi: where do i put the config file
<teferi> chaps0063: minicom generates it for you
<bojangles> kbrooks, you keep trying to oversimpify and ignore the facts rather than offering critical analysis of the licenses.
<kbrooks> bojangles: fine. lets go to #lw
<bojangles> kbrooks, and that can get people into trouble
<abhayks> anyone using fluxbox
<chaps0063> teferi: ok then...where does it put it
<teferi> chaps0063: run 'sudo minicom -s'
<teferi> it's a menu-driven configuration process
<kbrooks> axis^zzz, bojangles: #lw
<axis^zzz> well i understand semantics so i know you can usually get nipped regardless
<teferi> chaps0063: and it'll stick the configuration in /etc/minicom/minirc.dfl
<tritium> kbrooks, thanks
<Nermie> peregil: you could try modprobing all modprobe snd-emu10k1;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<chaps0063> teferi: i only have minicom.users in /etc/minicom/
<Nermie> but I think your card should appear in /proc/interrupts
<teferi> chaps0063: yes, minicom will generate minicom.dfl once you run sudo minicom -s
<OdiiN> anyone can explain me this : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/671
<orangerange> can anybody help me, I got dtmfdial from repository. it works. but it won't work when i need it to work. It won't work when I have my voip software (kiax, www.kiax.org) running. What can i do? Is there another program that will generate a phone's touch tones while my voip softphone is running? (IF i enter the command with dtmfdial, it will only go through after I close my softphone program)
<Nermie> peregil: sudo su to get root then  modprobe
<Nermie>                 snd-emu10k1;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe
<Nermie>                 snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<Nermie> bah
<chaps0063> teferi: ah, i see.
<Markrian> I have an ext3 partition on a harddrive that I want to resize, but parted (can you believe it) tells me it cannot resize the partition. What can I use instead?
<nikkia> orangerange: welcome to the wonderful world of linux audio blocking access :)
<Nermie> Markrian: is it mounted ?
<Markrian> Nermie: nope
<orangerange> nikkia, 8-)
<Nermie> Markrian: you could try gparted, but that's just a frontend to parted :|
<nikkia> orangerange:  you'll have to work out a way for both to share alsa, via dmix
<Markrian> Nermie: yup
<orangerange> nikkia, can we somehowe make it work? like if i change from esd to assa or vice versa?
<orangerange> nikkia, dmix?
<Nermie> Markrian: does it give you any reasons ?
<Nermie> is it a very full ext3 partition?
<nikkia> orangerange:  that may be easy, or hard, depending on whether the apps are OSS and if so, how deeply they use OSS
<chaps0063> teferi: you rock!
<teferi> chaps0063: glad to help. happy conf t'ing, and don't forget to wr m :)
<chaps0063> teferi: now i know i dont need windows!
<nikkia> orangerange: google for alsa dmix, its a 'plugin' for alsa that allows you to do software mixing of audio streams - ie, multiple programs can output audio at the same time
<orangerange> well kiax is on sourceforge, so i think it's oss. dtmfdial is in "universe"
<Nermie> chaps0063: :)
<abhayks> fluxbox looks WOW
<Nermie> abhayks: it can do
<peregil> Nermie: Tried that. No errors, but still no sound. alsactl/alsa start/alsamixer still complains about no such device
<nikkia> orangerange: no, i mean OSS as in 'Open Sound System', the old linux audio interface
<Nermie> peregil: hmm.. something not happy then
<chaps0063> teferi: hehe...working on aironet to authenticate to radius
<Nermie> reseat the card in a different slot ?
<Will_> Anybody reccomend something to check gmail in my gnome train? mail-notification seems not to work for various reasons
<teferi> have fun with that, chaps
<nikkia> orangerange: alsa replaced OSS as the standard audio system on linux, but many apps still use OSS, unfortunately, OSS has some nasty limitations that are hard to get around, even with dmix, in some situations
<orangerange> Will_, i think it does'nt work because gmail changed their url from gmail.google.com to mail.google.com
<chaps0063> teferi: will do.
<OdiiN> anyone can explain me this : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/671  ?  is very simple :P
<peregil> Nermie: I am really not understanding what all these parts do, but can it be something really basic, like the card not inserted properly?
<Nermie> peregil: could be
<Markrian> Nermie: it's about 99% full (though that means it has ~500M free space) - but I want to grow the partition, not shrink it
<Nermie> reseat it :)
<chaps0063> is there anything similar to gmail notifier for gnome?
<Nermie> Markrian: I think it still might need 10% or something to resize it
<Nermie> so it can move blocks around, backup the fat, all that crap
<teferi> chaps0063: mail-notification
<orangerange> nikkia, how can i find out if kiax (my voip software) and dtmfdial use alsa or esd or oss?
<Will_> orangerange: fair enough. It's still sad
<Nermie> or the inode structure etc
<Will_> chaps0063: I just asked that!
<orangerange> Will_, i'm sad, too. i use gmail.
<teferi> Will_: mail-notification
<teferi> apt-get install it
<chaps0063> Will_: i wasn't paying attention, lol.
<orangerange> Will_, i have gmail alert my email-enabled cellphone when i have new mail.
<Will_> teferi: I did, and it does not work. I know why it is not working, but cannot fix it myself.
<Nermie> Will_: tried using it a pop client ?
<teferi> Will_: you've exhausted the depth of my knowledge of the utility in question
<teferi> sorry
<Nermie> as gmail supports that now
<funkyHat> chaps0063, Will_, http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtray/?branch_id=51408&release_id=165252
<Will_> teferi: Thanks for trying
<Sputn1k> i have older ubuntu vesion 4.x, can i update it to 5.04?
<Will_> funkyHat: Thanks also!
<abhayks> Nermie: Just installed it and configuring it
<Nermie> Sputn1k: sure
<teferi> Will_: there is a gmail new-mail notification thing for firefox
<chaps0063> funkyHat: error on link.
<teferi> an extension
<Sputn1k> yupppyyy
<Sputn1k> bie
<Nermie> Sputn1k: replace all instances of warty with hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list, run apt-get update then aptitude dist-upgrade
<Markrian> Nermie: I'll check parted's documentation... Though thinking about it you might be right. But why didn't it tell me that in the first place? :|
<ateves> is there any example what sources should be in sources.list?
<funkyHat> chaps0063, oops
<Will_> teferi: Possible. But I dislike tacking things onto FF like that
<orangerange> nikkia, i should  bother with dmix only if kiax and dtmfdial use oss, correct?
<nikkia> orangerange: no
<funkyHat> http://freshmeat.net/projects/checkgmail/
<orangerange> nikkia, so whatever sound system kiax and dtmfdial works, i should still try to get dmix, correct?
<nikkia> orangerange: dmix affects alsa apps too, and is necessary in the majority of cases where alsa apps are involved
<nikkia> orangerange: dmix doesn't directly affect OSS apps at all, in fact
<teferi> Will_: aye, but at least it's known-working...
<bojangles> kbrooks, what i say is teach them how to understand the critical details...and where to find the information.....don't gloss over the facts in ignorance and then tell others to do the same.
<axis^zzz> so how many of you have ordered cds?
<orangerange> nikkia, so is my first step to get dmix? or should i first found out what sound system these programs use?
<axis^zzz> and how many cds did you order
<axis^zzz> [=
<Nermie> ateves: http://pastebin.com/316228
<nikkia> orangerange: dmix only affects OSS apps when you use aoss to force an OSS app to use alsa instead, but as i said, its not that simple, aoss doesn't work with all OSS apps
<nikkia> orangerange: you *have* dmix, its a standard part of alsa, you just need to configure alsa to use it
<Nermie> ateves: that has some backports stuff at the bottom too
<orangerange> nikkia, i see.
<teferi> nikkia: and that's a fiddly business
<idiotique> helo
<teferi> lots of tweaking magic values in .asoundrc
<orangerange> nikkia, how do i do this configuring?
<funkyHat> Will_, chaps0063, http://freshmeat.net/projects/checkgmail/ hope that helps
<ateves> Nermie: thank you
<funkyHat> checked the link this time ;)
<nikkia> orangerange: there is no url i can point you at in here, to help you with that, as the only really relevant one is on a forbidden site, so you'll have to google
<idiotique> can anyone help to mount a fat32?
<chaps0063> funkyHat: seems like i need quite a few additional packages.
<orangerange> nikkia, forbidden site? what you mean?
<orangerange> nikkia, what search terms aside from these should i use: dmix ubuntu ?
<Whistler> how do i set my workspace swicher to default settings?
<nikkia> orangerange: 'alsa dmix'
<funkyHat> chaps0063, are you using kde?
<OdiiN> is needed to have execution permition on a directory to list files or view html plain files?
<SaumZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50100 <-- Anyone familiar with the problem with ubuntu freezing on the splash screen after logging in?
<jadedstar> Hi all. Trying to install smeg 7.5 but I keep getting an error trying to install pyxdg-0.14. Any thoughts?
<Nermie> OdiiN: to list yes
<Nermie> to view no
<Whistler> how do i set my workspace swicher to default settings?
<idiotique> can anyone help me to mount a fat32?
<Amaranth> jadedstar: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<nikkia> orangerange: you can add 'ubuntu' to that search string if you wish, but that will only find the forbidden site, and besides, configuring dmix is pretty distribution-agnostic
<orangerange> nikkia, perhaps if you know the url, you can pm to me this "forbidden" site
<Amaranth> jadedstar: please download and run this script
<Nermie> to cd into .. yes
<PlanarPlatypus> idiotique, yes, mount -t vfat /dev/whatever_the_hd_partition_is /mnt/wherever_you_want_it
<nikkia> orangerange: i'm not allowed to
<jadedstar> amaranth: thank you :-)
<Amaranth> jadedstar: download it to your home dir, open a terminal, and run 'sudo python installsmeg'
<orangerange> nikkia, what do you mean by "forbidden"? Why aren't you allowed to?
<robotgeek> does any know if freenode has a cgi/java irc ?
<chaps0063> funkyHat: gnome.
<Whistler> how do i set my workspace swicher to default settings?
<SaumZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50100 <-- Anyone familiar with the problem with ubuntu freezing on the splash screen after logging in?
<peregil> does anyone know of a sound card that you can be sure works with Linux
<Amaranth> peregil: soundblaster live!
<Nermie> peregil: I would reseat it
<seth_k> well, I use an SB Audigy2 ZS Platinum
<Nermie> peregil: maybe in a different slot
<seth_k> SaumZ, usually sound related problems
<jadedstar> Amaranth: Thanks, I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to linux.
<Nermie> and check your bios pci irq allocations are on auto
<robotgeek> they've blocked IRC at school :(
<dataw0lf> good morning guys
<G|immer> peregil: Creative Soung Blaster Live! Platinum. That's what i have.
<Nermie> robotgeek: ssh tunnel
<teferi> well, irc isn't exactly academically related
<peregil> Nermi: I opened up and checked. It is OK. Well... I might try another slot, but the computer is brand new.
<dataw0lf> and ladies
<Amaranth> sure it is
<SaumZ> seth_k, the sound plays, then the small splash screen comes up, then it freezes
<Nermie> peregil: try another slot
<axis^zzz> robotgeek: is that all they blocked?
<Nermie> I'm running out of ideas :|
<Whistler> how do i set my workspace swicher to default settings?
<Nermie> certain slots share certain irqa
<Nermie> irqs*
<nikkia> SaumZ: i've seen that kind of bevhaviour be caused by audio blocking :)
<SaumZ> hmm, is there any way for me to disable my sound for the time being?
<nikkia> SaumZ: if there is an app in your session that opens the sound card straight away, it can block the session recovery sometime, IME
<axis^zzz> SaumZ, : turn off your speakers :)
<Whistler> ppl anybody know how to do it?
<Whistler> how do i set my workspace swicher to default settings?
<axis^zzz> ;] 
<peregil> Nermie: I will. Could the "pci=noacpi...." cause any problems? If it did not work, should I just remove it?
<SaumZ> it's on a laptop I just bought, I need to figure that out ;);) lol
<nikkia> SaumZ: you could zap your session and see if that stops it locking
<robotgeek> axis^zzz: all bittorrent,kazaa etc
<SaumZ> zap? (I am kinda of a linux newbie)
<Whistler> oh i found it myself
<axis^zzz> teferi, : it isn't EXACTLY related, but that's all I use it for
<axis^zzz> robotgeek, : at your dorm or actually in class
<Nermie> peregil: remove it if it didn't have an effect.. lets not introduce more variables after you;ve moved the card ;)
<axis^zzz> robotgeek, : throughout the entire network?
<robotgeek> axis^zzz: entire network
<axis^zzz> robotgeek,  ouch man that's lame
<robotgeek> robotgeek: you can't download a torrent file even!
<axis^zzz> robotgeek: you need to setup a host at your parents
<Nermie> bah
<nikkia> SaumZ: when you log out a list of open apps are saved, this is your 'session', so that when you log back in that session is restored... by 'zap' i mean you delete the list of apps that makes up your saved session, that way, when you log in again, it doesn't try to run any apps, just gives you a plain desktop
<axis^zzz> robotgeek: or a buddies
<nikkia> SaumZ: i can't remember where the session list is stored with gnome, though, i use kde
<Whistler> whats evoliution mail package name?
<axis^zzz> robotgeek: that's the worst man] 
<Nermie> !evolution
<ubotu> Nermie: I give up, what is it?
<Nermie> hmmm
<axis^zzz> robotgeek,  i feel your pain [=
<Whistler> !evolution
<Nermie> !bash
<ubotu> No idea, Nermie
<Nermie> interesting
<funkyHat> um, it's evolution
<robotgeek> axis^zzz: not happening now, though it wud be nice if freenode has a cgi irc setup
<Whistler> =] 
<Nermie> he's stopped apt searching
<SaumZ> nikkia, I am unable to logout or anything, this is happening off of the initial boot.  I have to reboot the computer when it freezes.
<Nermie> has the syntax changed ?
<Nermie> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: (The groupware suite), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.2.1.1-0ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 4111 kB, Installed size: 24560 kB
<Nermie> ahh :D
<Nermie> shows what 6 hours sleep in 3 days does
<axis^zzz> robotgeek: true .. can you not find a free shell to bitchX from?
<Nermie> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nermie :)
<Nermie> :)
<axis^zzz> robotgeek,  they can't block ssh or ftp .. i mean come on
<robotgeek> robotgeek: haven't tried that, will google around.
<Veeder> PlanarPlatypus, hey man i just had a power dc can u repeat that command
<axis^zzz> robotgeek: do you know how to use the terminal?
<robotgeek> axis^zzz: ssh and ftp aren't blcoked
<robotgeek> axis^zzz: yeah, i do
<axis^zzz> CLI savvy?
<axis^zzz> coo
<PlanarPlatypus> Veeder, the fat32 one?  mount -t vfat /dev/whatever_the_hd_partition_is /mnt/wherever_you_want_it
<chaps0063> Will_: well I have mail-notification working (sort of)
<J_P> hi all
<Will_> chaps0063: I'm installing perl modules
<axis^zzz> robotgeek: you don't have anywhere you could stick your computer outside of the schools network? and just get yourself a shiddy terminal into that?
<Will_> And playing GTA:SA at the same time
<chaps0063> Will_: i set it up as pop3 but it gets an error when it reads...
<Equis> PlanarPlatypus:  I just jumped in here for the same question
<chaps0063> Will_: it flashes when i get new emaill...
<Veeder> hmm how to know which hd is it.. and which hd partition
<J_P> people, iam in ubuntu now, I install it :)
<Veeder> the second disk would be hdb?
<Nermie> Veeder: yes
<Nermie> partitions go 1 2 3 etc
<axis^zzz> Will_,  are you running vmware?
<Nermie> second partition on second disk = hdb2
<J_P> But ubuntu not say for me setup passwd of root, what is my root password for ubuntu
<sJaM> not nessecerily
<Veeder> k thanks, :D
<robotgeek> axis^zzz: well, i have home. i just din't want to get into the trouble
<sJaM> it could be hdc or hdd
<Nermie> J_P: your user password
<Nermie> use sudo
<sJaM> depending on how you set up your hdd's and cdroms or other drives
<axis^zzz> j_P i'm not sure how to change the root password to it's own, but the root password is the password of the main account you made
<tritium> J_P, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Will_> axis^zzz: No. Why?
<Will_> I should be at some point, thinking about it
<axis^zzz> Will_,  how are you playing San Andreas while compiling?
<Whistler> :D
<robotgeek> axis^zzz: alrite, thanks...me gonna look for a free shell. hopefully find one!
<axis^zzz> will: right now i run ubuntu, with vmware workstation 5 .. and winxp off that.. i plan to run FREEBSD as my server, and vmware off that with Ubuntu and Xp as my workstations
<J_P> But in install ubuntu not tell me one place for  write my root password!!
<axis^zzz> robotgeek, : there are plenty out there man.. i've seen alot, most don't take more then an hour to get verified
<Seveas> J_P: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Nermie> J_P: there is no root password
<tritium> J_P, read the URL I gave you
<Veeder> mount: mount point /mnt/hdb2 does not exist
<Will_> axis^zzz: a 1.8M/80CM desk with 3 monitors on it
<Veeder> oh oh
<Nermie> given what you've said so far you shouldn't be root anyway
<Will_> axis^zzz: Okay. That sounds good. you need lots of RAM for vmware though
<J_P> ok Seveas Nermie and tritium o go read"! thanks
<Nermie> Veeder: create it
<Nermie> mkdir
<axis^zzz> Will_,  that's true.. it isn't for gaming
<Veeder> k
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36! | New User Network: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUse
<sJaM> try hdc or hdd Veeder
<Will_> And VMWare would not play San Andreas, as I think it only does _basic_ direct3d
<axis^zzz> apparently there are 2 other free alternatives to VMware
<Nermie> sJaM: no.. its the mountpoint not the device
<axis^zzz> what about that program that starts with a c
<axis^zzz> for games
<axis^zzz> and linux ..
<axis^zzz> cal ..
<axis^zzz> w..
<sJaM> oh yeah
<sJaM> sorry
<Virtuall> cedega?
<axis^zzz> cedega .. that's it
<axis^zzz> how is that
<Nermie> commercial
<Nermie> and tagged
<sJaM> forget my latest comment Veeder
<axis^zzz> ouch
<Whistler> how do i install themes for gnome?
<Whistler> for example http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1087
<J_P> wow, really not exist root in ubuntu, but for option 'servers' in boot install not exist root user too >(is questino, i yet not configure by keyboard)
<G|immer> Whistler: download the .gz file. There is an option when u go to Gnome's theme manager to ADD a theme. browse to the .gz file and it installs it.
<tritium> axis^zzz, dude, don't hit "Return" so frequently.  Use periods for punctuation.
<Veeder> Nermie, im gettin some error on that like.. bad superblock or somethin
<Veeder> wrong fs type?
<axis^zzz> tritium, thanks for the tip,
<axis^zzz> boss
<tritium> axis^zzz, please, so as not to flood the channel.
<Veeder> is tht command mount -t vfat... for fat32?
<nikkia> J_P, root exists, it just is not accessible
<G|immer> Whistler: the button is called "Install Theme"
<axis^zzz> nikkia, is there no way to enable it?
<nikkia> J_P, so apps/servers that depend on root existing, will still work
<bojangles> axis^zzz, here axis...get informed and be aware of what you do....pay particular attention to any transfer of money associated with distribution of the program whether on the new computers you sell or on CDS...however you distribute it.
<bojangles> http://www.primopdf.com/license.htm
<nikkia> axis^zzz: of course, but its not recommended really, there's very very little need for it (a couple of obscure apps that base their admin password on root's) and those situations can be worked around
<J_P> nikkia: but is impossible i do su root right , only sudo comand
<bojangles> axis^zzz, and realize there are a variety of other similar type licenses in the open-source mixture...that is not pure GNU/GPL
<nikkia> J_P, sudo is more capable than su, so what's the problem?
<axis^zzz> bojangles, : but ubuntu is pure, ?
<nikkia> J_P, there is nothing you can do with 'su' that you cannot do with 'sudo'
<J_P> nikkia: if i need work many many time with root, i need all comand sudo before command line..
<challenged> umm just so ya know yes you can enable root but you dont really need to.....
<axis^zzz> bojangles: I don't want to sell ubuntu, i want to sell computers. i'd sell them the computer for the same price even if they didn't want ubuntu on their system
<bojangles> axis^zzz, well ubuntu is not charging any money....but if they try ....lots of people will come after them...with valid legal rights to take away their money
<nikkia> J_P, man sudo, pay attention to -s and -i options
<axis^zzz> nikkia,  i'm going to have to get used to that.. i install basically everything as root
<nikkia> J_P: they give you a shell as root, equivalent of 'su' for sudo -s, and 'su -' for sudo -i
<flogiston> I'm trying to burn a iso file in k3b.
<nikkia> axis^zzz: that's really dangerous, you know :)
<J_P> nikkia: ahh ok, sudo -s equal su root user :)
<axis^zzz> bojangles,  so as long as i FULLY state my intentions, i should be clear.
<challenged> J_P, sudu is a better way to do things ....in theory
<Sonderblade> how do you sudo a command with a ">"
<J_P> ok
<axis^zzz> nikkia,  even for appz i want every user to have?
<nikkia> J_P, yes, and sudo -i equals 'su - root'
<bojangles> axis^zzz, no..just don't try to make any money....then you won't be a target
<nikkia> axis^zzz: if by 'install' you mean 'su, do make, do make install' then yes, su'ing to install apps is dangerous
<flogiston> But I can't find the isofil when i'm in the right directry...
<axis^zzz> nikkia: ouch
<Nermie> flogiston: oh
<Nermie> sure it saved it ok ?
<Nermie> ls shows it ?
<axis^zzz> nikkia: i used bsd before this..  you kind of had to SU to install things.. i can't believe that's so different
<Sonderblade> nikkia, sudo -i echo foo > /root/bla ? it doesn't work
<nikkia> axis^zzz: you're safer using checkinstall
<axis^zzz> bojangles, Well i doubt i'll make forbes top 10
<J_P> nikkia: but only people can use sudo are people in admin group right
<flogiston> Nerwie, eys it does
<axis^zzz> nikkia: that's a console command that will tell me if i need to or not?
<nikkia> Sonderblade: i don't even know where to start telling you what is wrong with that command
<nikkia> J_P, no, you can configure sudo any way you want
<axis^zzz> or makeinstall -checkinstall
<axis^zzz> er ./configure
* topyli falls in love with the gPerfection theme
<nikkia> J_P, you could set it up so that user 'bob' can only sudo mount and umount
<axis^zzz> i need a good "g-spot" theme
<nikkia> J_P, that is why sudo is safer, it has fine grained controls for what each user/group/etc can do as root
<axis^zzz> what do you guys think about a gnome cafe called "the g spot"
<tritium> J_P, but in general, you're correct in that users in the admin group have sudo priveleges.
<flogiston> k3b just says: seems not to be a usable image
<axis^zzz> and have wireless g
<J_P> nikkia: ohh, but for sudo for root is only group admin right
<nikkia> J_P: no
<axis^zzz> nikkia,  how do I checkinstall
<nikkia> J_P, the *default* ubuntu setup is that anyone in group 'admin' can sudo anything, but that is just a default, it can easily be changed
<nikkia> axis^zzz: install 'checkinstall' from the repositories, read its manpage :)
<axis^zzz> ok :)
<J_P> nikkia: ahh ok!
<nikkia> axis^zzz: it basically builds a .deb by running make install against a chroot
<axis^zzz> i just used sudo for the first time
<axis^zzz> lol
<axis^zzz> nikkia, : ahh ok .. that's leet
<axis^zzz> nikkia,  learn so much everyday with this linux
<J_P> ubuntu is great :) I always use debian stable for desktops.. but i like ubuntu becouse is one debian with very new and stble packages hehe
<axis^zzz> today,  i learned a bit more about licensing,  NDiS wrapper (which i think is uber cool, and i need to read more about it) .. and SUDO
<J_P> good work people of the UBUNTU!!
<ubuntu> hello
<axis^zzz> nikkia, : isn't that the same as "alien"
<nikkia> axis^zzz: no
<MIK3MAN> hey peeps
<nikkia> J_P, btw, let me give you an example of something that *cannot* be done with su :)
<ubuntu> anyone knows how to enter as SU with live ubuntu?
<axis^zzz> ubuntu: where are you from
<J_P> nikkia: what
<axis^zzz> ubuntu, what language do you want
<nikkia> J_P: if you start a GUI emacs window, then run 'start-server' to enable the emacsclient processing, then set EDITOR=/usr/bin/emacsclient, as a user, if you less a file and hit 'v' to edit, it opens the file in the emacs window, which is good
<J_P> nikkia: ahh i dont know.. i think is possible do all with sudo.. I ma right
<ubuntu> im from argentina
<nikkia> J_P, however, because emacsclient uses your username to access the socket for communication with the emacs window, it will not work with 'su', however, sudo -e some_filename  *will*
<tritium> welcome, ubuntu :)
<axis^zzz> tritium,  can you help this man
<axis^zzz> ha
<ubuntu> jeje thx
<axis^zzz> already on it
<J_P> nikkia: ahh then sudo is better form :)
<tritium> axis^zzz, :)
<ubuntu> im trying to enter as supervisor
<nikkia> because sudo -e duplicates the method that vipw and crontab -e  use, which is to copy the file to a temporary file, edit it, then copy it back as the sudo'ed user
<cion> hey newbie here, how do I install a USB wireless device?
<ubuntu> becouse i want to mount a ntfs partition
<Nermie> erm.. depends
<Nermie> what device is it?
<tritium> ubuntu, here's the info on Root/Sudo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Nermie> ubuntu: sudo su
<Nermie> enter user password
<ubuntu> ok thx
<cion> WLL013- 802.11 1mpbs
<ubuntu> i will check
<Nermie> cion: plug it in and see if it works
<nikkia> tritium: i'm starting to suspect that the topic needs 'DO NOT ASK ABOUT ROOT PASSWORD, GO HERE...' in big letters :P
<Nermie> if not, you may have to use ndiswrapper
<Nermie> !wiki ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> nikkia: topic if overloaded as it is :)
<cion> well U got that fast uh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nikkia> Amaranth: i know :/
<tritium> nikkia, there are many FAQs like that, so I added the "FAQs & User Documentation" section to the topic already.
<cion> of course it doesn't work
<Nermie> ubuntu: ndiswrapper
<Nermie> eep
<cion> wll013 needs atmelwlan
<nikkia> tritium: yet still about 75% of the questions here are about root password :/
<Nermie> ubotu: ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Nermie> there you go :)
<tritium> nikkia, and at other times, BinaryDriverHowto, or RestrictedFormats
<cion> yeah how do in install atmelwlan
<Nermie> modprobe amtel ?
<Nermie> or google for it
<cion> I did, and I paniked
<Nermie> oh
<cion> have no idea what to di
<cion> do
<J_P> I use APT in ubuntu as in Debian
<cion> i donwloaded the atmel wlan package from synaptic
<Nermie> and installed it ?
<Nermie> !info amtelwlan
<J_P> ?
<Nermie> hmmm
<Nermie> J_P: yah
<cion> i think so, im newbie
<Nermie> then it should work
<cion> i dont really know what to do now
<Nermie> try configuring it in gnome ?
<Nermie> system -> admin -> networking
<J_P> Nermie: after I install hoary i do apt-get update and apt-get -f dist-upgrade for get correction bugs right ?
<J_P> Nermie: extacly as in debian ?
<Nermie> J_P: think so
<signius> is there a way to do an apt-get update and exclude any kernel updates ?
<signius> i am getting sick of having to re-patch my kernel every time
<ubuntu> thast it
<ubuntu> con someone remember how to mount a ntfs partition?
<cion> it doesnt read it
<Nermie> signius: kernel updates are usually security fixes.. you're advised to install them
<J_P> ubuntu repository(.deb) are slow ? my conection is very speed and download at 12,7KB
<ubuntu> mount -f /hda1 /mnt/partition ?
<sJaM> ntfs can only readonly ubntu
<Nermie> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs /mnt/<device> <mountpoint>
<ubuntu> yes i want to read some divx
<signius> the thing is it doesnt list what the specific kernel fix is so it could or would mostly be irrelevant to me
<sJaM> well Nermie gave already the command
<Nermie> cion: we will need more info
<ubuntu> thx
<Nermie> signius: breezy ?
<ubuntu> the last time y use linux was since....
<J_P> nikkia: sudo is more security too ?
<sJaM> euh nerbie
<ubuntu> 8 years ago
<ubuntu> jejej
<nikkia> J_P, depends on how its used, but yes, in theory, it is more secure
<cion> like what?
<concept10> signius, I would like to know that myself.  Some kernel updates do not apply to all architectures
<sJaM> isn't it sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<device> <mountpoint> ?
<tritium> signius, you might like apt-listchanges
<signius> its just listed as a 386kernel update
<Nermie> tritium: ooooooo
<J_P> nikkia: ok
<signius> even if the details pane on synaptec is doesnt give any details
<nikkia> J_P, if used incorrectly, sudo can be far less secure than su :)
<concept10> the last kernel update that I have seen was a fix for x86_64
<G|immer> how can i prevent other applications from interrupting my UT window?
<ubuntu> yes sjam in efective is like you say :d
<G|immer> meaning, while playing UT, if an app such as gaim displayes a dialogue, UT switches to window mode, and loses focus. how to prevent that?
<concept10> shutdown gaim while you are playing :)
<signius> how would i use the apt-listchanges
<Nalo> Hello everybody!
<Nermie> man  apt-listchanges
<Nermie> :)
<G|immer> concept10: the problem is that, all other apps can cause this. lol
<sJaM> I thought in gaim there is an option that raises windows on events
<concept10> G|immer, what apps?
<sJaM> perhaps you have it on ?
<signius> theres is no such command that i can find thats why i am asking
<signius> did you actually try typing man apt-listchages before posting it
<Nalo> Have anyone installed and configured a linmodem (winmodem) in ubuntu?
<G|immer> concept10: for example, I was now playing while Synaptics was downloading some packages. A problem occured, and I lost UT focus.
<ubuntu> mmm
<ubuntu> can i play a .avi file from a terminal?
<Nermie> signius: no
<concept10> G|immer, shouldnt really happen buy why update and play games at the same time?
<signius> didnt think so
<Nermie> its the universal "how do I use $tool" response
<ubuntu> but a terminal running in gnome
<concept10> G|immer, thats almost like driving a car with a mechanic working on it
<Nermie> ubuntu: sure
<Nermie> ubuntu: mplayer <aviname>
<expose> Hi.
<G|immer> concept10: multi-tasking
<ubuntu> il try
<Nermie> or mplayer -vo aalib <avifile> to get it in ascii :D
<Nermie> you'll need mplayer and the codecs
<signius> ah it looks like apt-listchanges is a package in itself that needs to be installed its not part of the standard apt
<Nermie> ubotu: w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the Backports repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<tritium> signius, the short answer is that you install it, and it should be setup to list changes at each update.  If you want to customize it, read the docs in /usr/share/doc/apt-listchanges.
<ubuntu> it dosent recongnize the program mplayer
<Nermie> ubuntu: see above
<expose> Just installed ubuntu with default settings every where except that i used reiserfs instead of ext3 --> when i try to boot it there's a init script labled "Enterprise Volume Management System" which doest start and therefor the whole system get's stuck.
<expose> What to do? hints? stuff to read, anything?
<Nermie> expose: cntrl C it ?
<Nermie> :|
<concept10> heh
<tritium> signius, you can also use "sudo apt-get upgrade -u" after each update, and only decide to upgrade if you agree to the packages to be changed.  If you see a kernel that you don't want updated, only install the other packages.
<expose> Nermie: does that work? wont the whole init-process stop or something? let's try. thanks.
<Nermie> expose: shouldn't do
<J_1> people, where i see all official sources.list availaible for ubuntu stable ?
<Nermie> ubuntu: sources.list
<Nermie> gah
<Nermie> change your nick!
<Nermie> ubotu: sources.list
<ubotu> Nermie: Are you smoking crack?
* Nermie sighs
<Will_> Nermie: Would you like to be smoking crack?
<ubuntu> :D
<signius> ah ha ok ill try that
<signius> i am also reading about this listchange option
<expose> Nermie: doesnt work. no common key-comb. works
<Nermie> Will_: no
<Nermie> J_1: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<funkyHat> is nvu likely to be added to the ubuntu repositories any time soon?
<tritium> Nermie, just a word of caution about ubuntuguide...
<tritium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Nermie> i know :|
<ubuntu> mmm, the totem program dosen`t know about x-vid
<Nermie> I couldn't see it on the wiki :|
<tritium> no worries, then
<ubuntu> the live cd of ubuntu install te x-vid libraries?
<Nermie> bit of a slap to the guy who spent time writing it
<Nermie> ubuntu: the livecd installs nothing
<ubuntu> yes i know
<Nermie> no it doesn't
<ubuntu> but im testing
<Nermie> xvid is not gpl
<Nermie> so unlikely to be on the livecd
<pef> hello
<ubuntu> ahhh ok, so y can`t play divx right?
<Nermie> not off the livecd no
<Nermie> but you can if you install ubuntu
<selinium> how do i instal from a tarball?
<Whistler> ./configure, make, make install
<tritium> selinium, you might try using checkinstall to make a .deb from it
<funkyHat> selinium, extract the archive, cd to the folder with 'configure' in it
<funkyHat> then do what he said ^
<J_1> Nermie: then oficial and supported by ubuntu are 3 : deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted; deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted and deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted ?
<selinium> funkyhat: cheers, i understnad that! thanks all!
<pef> Whistler: you want to install a program not in .deb format ?
<J_1> Nermie: this above are right ?
<J_1> Nermie: i put br, but can other language
<OdiiN> anyone can take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/673
<selinium> Whistler funkyHat: i have unpacked it and navigated to the file but no configure... What now?
<funkyHat> there's no configure? is it in a sub-directory?
<erchache> hello
<tritium> selinium, did you install the checkinstall package?
<J_1> Nermie: are here ?
<erchache> i lost my connection to my ssh server....
<erchache> i restart and runs....at 30 minutes aprox. fails connection
<teprrr> hmm, so, no schedule when breezy's X will be working again?
<erchache> how i can do to solve it?
<erchache> because i have 2 machines more with hoary and doesnt happs this
<selinium> tritium: not that i know off
<tritium> teprrr, it's in development, so there's no real schedule.  It'll get fixed in the course of development.  Please see the topic.  You're encouraged not to run breezy.
<selinium> tritium: I hav enow install the checkinstall package.
<J_1> anyone can ell me if I am right ? Oficial and supported by ubuntu are 3 : deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted; deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted and deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted; This is right ?
<teprrr> tritium, yes I know, but uh, I'd seriously make my comp work again...
<selinium> tritium: i am trying to install zsnes142src.tar.gz
<tritium> selinium, super.  I encourage you to use that.
<teprrr> and as I can't downgrade to hoary, well, it sucks :)
<teprrr> just thinking should I wait for it to be fixed or try something else..
<selinium> tritium: what would the command be to convert it into a deb?
<tritium> teprrr, I was also trying to point you to the topic about using X 6.8.2-36 or lower
<tritium> teprrr, you can grab .debs from archive.ubuntu.com
<DeCaoS> How enable Full Text Indexing in postgres ?? help me :$
<teprrr> hmm, well, mmh
<teprrr> tritium, how much packages I need to take manually from there then?
<teprrr> browsing with lynx is, hmm, interesting :)
<teprrr> s/lynx/links
<nikkia> s/links/elinks/ :)
<dawkirst> Hello. Do anyone know of an equivalent of Microsoft Access for Linux?
<tritium> teprrr, I would grab all the xorg packages that you currently have installed, but use the -36 ones
<selinium> dawkirst: have you use mysql?
<tritium> dawkirst, the upcoming openoffice.org2 will have something very similar.
<nikkia> teprrr: there's a lot to be said for w3m in an xterm :)
<tritium> selinium, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/147
<selinium> tritium: what would the command be to convert zsnes142src.tar.gz into a deb?
<dawkirst> selinium, no. It's not freeware, is it? tritium, that's goof news -- when will it be released?
<ninnghizidha> Good Morning!
<zAo^> morning? well.. hmm ;-)
<tritium> selinium, I just gave you a nice URL that is much more informative than I can be.
<ninnghizidha> I got problems with the rights of a mount-point.
<tritium> good morning, ninnghizidha
<chillywilly> why are there no 2.4.x kernels in the archives?
<zAo^> ninnghizidha, Tue Jul 19 17:05:39 CEST 2005 :)
<selinium> tritium: sorry, I cant touch type, by the time I look back at the screen! ... lol
<teprrr> tritium, so you're saying that there's no easy way to do it? I assume all of them aren't in x dir..
<tritium> dawkirst, betas are available now in the openoffice.org2 packages
<ninnghizidha> THAT LATE already!!!
<ninnghizidha> *yawn*
<zAo^> :D
<selinium> dawkirst: mysql is a 'proper' database. yes it is freeware
<tritium> teprrr, you'll have to do it manually at this point, or possibly use apt pinning on xorg packages to pin them to a specific version
<ninnghizidha> I added a FAT32-mount and after the mount it doesn't belong to the user.
<teprrr> tritium, hmm. I'd prefer pinning, but the problem is which packages should I pin? would x-window-system-core force apt to get other ones too?
<tritium> teprrr, not sure.  give it a try, I guess.
<teprrr> tritium, well, I guess I have to.. thanks for your help :)
<tritium> good luck, teprrr
<funkyHat> how can i remove an item from the gnome-panel menu?
<ninnghizidha> may i ask how the user 1000 can read and write to an mounted fat-partition?
<funkyHat> are you mounting it with fstab?
<ninnghizidha> i already sat the options of that mouintpoint to umask=000.
<ninnghizidha> yes, it is.
<funkyHat> add uid=1000
<ninnghizidha> i sat the umask to 000, shall i sat the uid explicit to 1000?
<funkyHat> did you try it with umask=000?
<ninnghizidha> thats what i got now.
<chillywilly> are there any 2.4.x kernels in the archives?
<Davey|Work> Howdy :
<Davey|Work> :)
<tritium> dawkirst, this is the openoffice database package that will be in breezy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/editors/openoffice.org2-base
<ninnghizidha> some directories are write only, and the permissions are not changeable, cause i'm not the owner of these files.
<ninnghizidha> (but I am ;-))
<funkyHat> only some directories?
<ninnghizidha> i guess so, yes.
<funkyHat> that happens to me as well, i don't know why though
<funkyHat> well, setting uid=1000 will fix that
<ninnghizidha> oh .. thats anoying ...
<funkyHat> (i can change the permissions)
<dawkirst> tritium, ty.
<ninnghizidha> oh! great!
<ninnghizidha> :-)
<cion> need help with wireless usb device installation
<ninnghizidha> i can remount from fstab via mount -a .. am i right?
<funkyHat> i think you must umount the partition in question first
<funkyHat> but yes
<cion> how do I install a wireless usb device?
<illogic-al> howdy fellers
<illogic-al> can anyone tell me why ubuntu's shells don't source my ~/.bash* files?
<MIK3MAN> any bittorrent gurus in the house?? my bt aint connecting, I have the proper ports forwarded and it worked fine on other distros. Someone wanna try and help??
<selinium> tritium: Have followed the instructions down to 'make' then it errors, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.
<MIK3MAN> cion: is it an external USB wifi card?
<tritium> selinium, sounds like a problem specific to the tarball you're using.
<[2] BoxingFiend> sel: make sure you are in the directory when executing make
<Sputn1k> how to add monitor refresh rate 100Hz?
<ninnghizidha> i guess it worked with uid=1000 :-)
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot
<ninnghizidha> ls
<ninnghizidha> hehe
<teprrr> tritium, hmm. I see x-window-system-core_6.8.2-10 on archive.ubuntu.com but pinning with "Pin: version 6.8.2-10" doesn't get any results.. neither wajig policy show anything else but that one version of that package
<tritium> teprrr, okay, sorry.  I guess you should try the manual method.
<Sputn1k> how to update 4.1 to 5.04?
<illogic-al> can anyone tell me why ubuntu's shells don't source my ~/.bash* files?
<[Spooky] > is there any place to download a legal wma file for testing in xmms ?
<anders> hello all
<ninnghizidha> you can make your own in windows.
<anders> I must say that my english is not good by rigthing but getting better
<Sputn1k> how to update ubuntu 4.10 to 5.04??
<[Spooky] > ninnghizidha: hm... Windows ? :)
<zever> Sputn1k, change you're sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<anders> dont no is my first time whigt this linux
<Sputn1k> zever end which server can update my ubuntu?
<deFrysk> anders, just maka a wma file in windows and try it in linux
<zever> Sputn1k, server?
<Din> hay
<anders> okay
<Din> how much it take ubunto linux
<Din> space
<anders> can som tell me how i get up an ftp sever ?
<teprrr> hmm, what's the password for ftp://archive.ubuntu.com
<^rob^> hi
<anders> hello
<teprrr> for anonymous access
<zever> Sputn1k, put pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/38 in you're sources.list and update it
<deFrysk> full moon today ? ;p
<Din> am ubunto have ipv6 support
<anders> wow cant see the moon to night '
<Sputn1k> emm how to update it ?):
<anders> we have rain all day
<^rob^> can somebody help me with ftpchroot? - i have installed ftpd - put my name in ftpchroot - to be chrooted - but after login ls show nothing
<anders> defysk ho are you?
<^rob^> is ftpd compiled with internal ls ?
<Din> ipv6 yes or no
<^rob^> yes
<^rob^> Din ubuntu support ipv6
<deFrysk> anders, but rabobank cycle team has a great mountainier
<Din> ok tnx
<Sputn1k> how to update apt-get sources list?
<^rob^> Sputn1k: sudo apt-get update
<^rob^> anyone on ftpd??
<Sputn1k> jurgis@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<Sputn1k> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Sputn1k> jurgis@ubuntu:~ $
<Sputn1k> ://
<anders> how's that ?
<teprrr> ah, wget does it automatically..
<^rob^> Sputn1k: seek an apt server for you -
<Sputn1k> so my sourves list is empty?
<Sputn1k> sources
<^rob^> you must have in /etc/apt/sources.list a deb http://servername
<anders> how's that ?
<guillem> Is it safe to use linux-image-2.6.11-1 which is not in ubuntu but at universe or multiverse?
<anders> ? how do i chat privat whigt a person ??
<topyli> Sputn1k: well, see if it's empty or not
<guillem> Furthermore, if I have an athlon64, do I use the -generic or the -K8 version of the kernel?
<teprrr> ah, got it to download :)
<deFrysk> anders, /msg <nick> and dont test it on me please
<Sputn1k> topyli can somyvody give to me ubuntu sources.list sample?
<anders> hehe
<ninnghizidha> does anybody knows about aMule and kadmelia?
<deFrysk> anders, if you wish to private anyone ask for permissin first
<anders> okay :)
<guillem> ninnghizidha, as far as I know, amule works fine
<khermans> Anyone know how to convert a whole slew of JPG files into an MPEG movie?
<Sputn1k> please...
<ninnghizidha> i have it running, but i cant find a switch to turn kadmelia on ... just local/global serrch :-/
<^rob^> Sputn1k: deb ftp://ftp.lug.ro/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<topyli> Sputn1k: mine is at http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list IIRC
<guillem> khermans, "convert" command from imagemagik if I recall correctly might do
<anders> about the ftp thing whit one shal i download fore this Ubuntu ?
<Sputn1k> tnx
<laura> ??
<topyli> Sputn1k: i don't recommend copying anything from there that's below the ##UNOFFICIAL line
<laura> ???
<laura> hello????
<Sputn1k> haj
<anders> hi
<Sputn1k> :)
<laura> english?? :o
<topyli> Sputn1k: some of that stuff is not exactly stable :)
<deFrysk> laura, if dutch try #ubuntu-nl
<^rob^> Sputn1k: use one official - nearest you - i just sent you the deb line how to make it
<anders> yep but i are from denmark if that helps
<Virtuall>  You are not an official translator for this file. You can still make suggestions, and your translations will be stored and reviewed for acceptance later by the designated translators. how can I become an official translator?!
<tobi_> daniels: any news regarding xkb :) ?
<anders> some one playing world of warcraft ??
<daniels> tobi_: not yet, sorry
<MIK3MAN> what is the terminal command to delete a folder?
<tobi_> :(
<teferi> rmdir
<MIK3MAN> thanks
<teferi> the directory has to be empty first, though
<topyli> MIK3MAN: rmdir for empty directories
<Equis> Can the whole OS be moved to a different drive without repartioning/reinstalling?
<DeCaoS> How enable Full Text Indexing in postgres ??
<teferi> if it has stuff in it, rm -rf
<teferi> but be careful with that!
<deFrysk> MIK3MAN, if force is needed , rm -rf <folder>
* ^rob^ wonder if anyone did ftpd ftpchroot
<teferi> rm -rf is the nuclear bomb of file deletion tools
<topyli> heh
<Equis> I basically have a clean install now, but want to move it to a smaller dirve to open up the larger drive for a file server
<anders> lol
<anders> whel i better get my net radio up and running
<bojangles>  MIK3MAN sometimes it is the file that is not available...not necessarily a problem with bittorrent
<anders> see you all lather :)
<DeCaoS> anybody know how enable Full Text Indexing ??
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, try the big ubuntu dvd torrent....that should connect as there are a lot of people that like to transfer that one around
<PinnedBot> Hey, does anyone know how to enable X connection forwarding in the default ssh client on ubuntu?
<PinnedBot> or any other suggestions?
<PinnedBot> thanks.
<tritium> PinnedBot, use the -X switch
<thomas_> Hi
<Sionide> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50198 can anyone help me out on this one??
<MIK3MAN> bojangles: I got gnome bt working now, but I want to tweak bittornado (namely shadows experimental) cause I am used to it and I like to see whats going on. I know that synaptic has a package for it, but that one is not working, so it looks like I may have to get my hands dirty. Any advise would really help. Just PM me. Thanks again
<PinnedBot> tritium, could you please tell me where the -X switch is? I tried sudo X, but it outputs: "Server is already active for display 0"...
<PinnedBot> along with other things, I guess
<tritium> PinnedBot, sorry, I meant as in "ssh -X <hostname>"
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, well i haven't used bittornado in a long time...i never boot to windows anymore now that i have mingnu working on wine
<Amaranth> Sionide: is nautilus running?
<tritium> PinnedBot, there's also a "ForwardX11" configuration option you can set in your $HOME/.ssh/config
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, so i just don't know.
<Spec> Hello, squirrel.
<MIK3MAN> bojangles: got it working!!
<tritium> PinnedBot, if that's not enough info, please see the ssh manpage.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is back (gone 08:25:56)
<PinnedBot> tritium, thank you so much! it works with the -X switch!
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, ok if you like it...it did have some nice features.
<tritium> PinnedBot, I'm glad.  :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> :::yawn::: morning all >.<
<thomas_> morning :S ?
<Davey|Work> anyone here managed to get the Proprietary ATI drivers to run Dual Screen (Xinerama) + 3D on a Radeon 9600 yet?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well here it is anyway >.<
<thomas_> :D
<Sionide> Amaranth, well i guess not, i have to open up my home dir or something then it gets the desktop
<Amaranth> Sionide: Ok, you need to add nautilus to your session
<Amaranth> Sionide: iirc it's System->Preferences->Session
<Sionide> yeah
<Sionide> i hate the way sessions are organised
<MIK3MAN> bojangles: ummm ok wait... it was downloading at like 100+K, and I see how many seeds I am connected to, but when I click advanced there is nothing... gonna try another torrent
<MIK3MAN> hold on
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, well the big ubuntu dvd torrent is usually alive.
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, i am not sure if it is any good....but it is useful for testing activity
<MrKeuner> hi I have to disks I have carelessly written ubuntu 5.04 on them. is there a way to understand which one is live and which one is install? without booting :)
<bojangles> MrKeuner, check the md5sums
<Amaranth> MrKeuner: The live cd will pop up a thing to install windows software on a windows machine
<Amaranth> MrKeuner: the install cd will pop up a dialog about using it to upgrade or install things on an ubuntu machine
<MrKeuner> I only have a debian machine :)
<beu> o.O
<MIK3MAN> bojangles: I do have it working, it was cause the last torrent was complete. :)
* MIK3MAN is happy now
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, well i have found that you can do all the windows development you want to without ever even using windows
<MrKeuner> Amaranth/ one of them does not have a start.exe on it. that should be the install cd?
<Amaranth> yep
<MrKeuner> thanks
<MIK3MAN> bojangles: I am starting to realize that
<Sionide> Amaranth, its in my default session but it had a "restart" flag on it, what does that mean??
<^rob^> can somebody help me chroot on ftpd?
<bojangles> MIK3MAN, yes really makes you wonder why people buy windows.....you can develop everything for windows without ever using windows at all
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'm looking at a webpage that offers a breath/alchahol analizer on your car key ring
<MIK3MAN> My next project is going to be desktop customization
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now what freakin rockets scientist though that one up
<thenuke> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ?
<rattler414> a drunken one maybe
<thenuke> whats wrong with that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> must be
<MIK3MAN> how do people get those cool widgets showing CPU usage and stuff?
<Sionide> apt-get install gkrellm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well um your drunk wanna go home so um you know how drunk people are
<Sionide> ^^ for cpu usage
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they don't always think
<thenuke> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what?-D :D
<Sionide> ChurcH_of_FoamY, stupid- you shouldn't drive if you've had ANYTHING to drink :/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<Amaranth> Sionide: no idea
<Sionide> sessions are stupid!
* MIK3MAN points at _frank fellow canadian eh
<thenuke> Sionide: well sometimes you drink and wait some time and then drive and you may or may not still have alcohol in your blood.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so encourage people by selling them this gizmo for 50 bucks .>.<
<thenuke> Sionide: so that is also a reason to have that analyzer keyring for example
<Mephist0_> question.. is there a good program to burn cd and dvd discs with? (mostly images)
<Sionide> thenuke, it takes 1 hour to metabolise 1 unit of alcohol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats gona go in my stupid inventions blog
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: nautilus does that
<thenuke> ChurcH_of_FoamY: how in hell you think that it drives ppl to  drink&drive if they have analyzer in their keyring?
<rattler414> Mephisto, I like k3d
<tobbel> hi
<Sionide> Mephist0_, i like Gnome Baker
<Mephist0_> Amaranth,  wow .. quick answer... :)
<tobbel> where can i get a recent ubuntu system (5.10)?
<tobbel> unstable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's not that i don't think drunks will use it because.....um well there drunk ;p
<thenuke> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's good to have in keyring because the keys are ALWAYS with me. if I am home or not, I have the keyring
<Mephist0_> Amaranth, is that built into the default distribution?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> right but if your drunk are you really gonna care about the gizmo on your keyring?
<Sionide> it's illegal to even have your car keys if you're drunk you know..
<thenuke> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's not sold for drunken ppl to use but ppl who dont know if they can drive or not
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: Yeah, it's the file manager :)
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: its a great excuse morning after a night out tho
<Mephist0_> Amaranth, hehe..
<thenuke> Sionide: for a fucks sake it is not :D
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: It should pop up when you put in a blank disc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well thats a little better
<MIK3MAN> how do people get those cool widgets showing CPU usage and stuff?
<nikkia> 'sorry boss, i can't come in today, my keyring says i'm too drunk still'
<tobbel> oh, topic.. :/
<thenuke> Sionide: I have my car keys in my keyring where I have all my keys :)
<Mephist0_> oh.. ill try.. thx :)
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: Drag stuff into the window and choose file->burn to disc or whatever
<Sionide> MIK3MAN, just said- apt-get install gkrellm
<thenuke> you dudes have to be trolling idiots =)
<bojangles> tobbel, well i dont know..you can see what is on the dvd torrent...and what version...but the last time i looked at it ...it was no good and would not install due to bad checksums on bsdutils and some other files.
<Mephist0_> Amaranth, even for images?
<MIK3MAN> Sionide: sorry, didnt know that was for me
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: you mean photos?
<bojangles> tobbel, but i don't know what they are passing around now
<Mephist0_> Amaranth, no.. dvd images.. .iso , .img and so on..
<Sionide> Mephist0_, Gnoem Baker burns disk images, it's got roughly the same interface as nero - i like it.
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: Oh!
<Sionide> Gnome Baker*
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: Right click on one. :)
<Mephist0_> Amaranth, huh?
<Mephist0_> Sionide, nice.. where do you get it?
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: Right click on an iso file, look that the options in the menu
<Sionide> synaptic
<x_or> I am having trouble with networking on ubuntu.  The proper drivers are loaded, but I don't see the eth0 nor the eth1/wifi interface.  Is there some configuration I need to do in /etc/modules?
<Sionide> search for gnome baker
<Amaranth> Mephist0_: 'write to disc'
<Mephist0_> Amaranth, ok.
<Sionide> Amaranth is right, but i prefer Gnome Baker
<zAo^> x_or, what does ifconfig -a give you?
<Mephist0_> Sionide, i cant find it in there... does it have a strange name?
<x_or> ifconfig -a returns three devices, lo, sit0, and wlan0.
<Sionide> Mephist0_, it's called gnomebaker
<Sionide> have you got universe and multiverse in your sources.list ?
<herz> BAN ME BITCHES
<herz> HAHAHAHAHAH
<Sionide> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories  <-- Mephist0_
<herz> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAH
<herz> BAN MER
<herz> BAN ME
<herz> HAAHAHAAHHAHAH
<Sionide> herz, get a life
<herz> BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN ME
<Sionide> ban yourself
<Sionide> the command is /part
<Mephist0_> Sionide, did not find it.. hmm.. ill check the url you gave me now..
<herz> UR THE LIFELESS BITCH SPENDIN UR LIFE IN HERE
<herz> FUCK YOU
<Sionide> that was nice
<Mephist0_> hehe
<Will_> My gods. He was right! I am wasting my life on linux!
<MIK3MAN> Sionide: gkrellm had dependancies can I PM paste you the message?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.thinkgeek.com/index.shtml <---= go here top right of the page the cellphone one
<zAo^> daniels, plz?
<Sionide> MIK3MAN, just get it via synaptic that takes care of it...
<x_or> zAo^:  So, where does the ifconfig -a retrieve a list of devices from?  I don't see either of those interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<MIK3MAN> I'll try that
<daniels> sigh
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@205.205.17.116]  by daniels
<Sionide> http://www.consensus.com.au/ITWritersAwards/ITWarchive/ITWentries04/Art04/T13gkrellm.gif <- MIK3MAN
<Sionide> !peak
<ubotu> Sionide: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bojangles> Will_, well that happens to a lot of people
<Mephist0_> Sionide, ahh.. add more packages to that tool.. thats nice :D
<bojangles> Will_, but some are wasting their life on the hurd
<Mephist0_> Sionide, thx very much for the help :D
<Sionide> ubuntuguide.org is great
<Sionide> you got gnome baker now?
<Mephist0_> not yet.. im working on doing the changes for synaptic.. :)
<bojangles> Will_, have you really got anything better to do.
<Eagle_Fire> Okay, i must be missing something really obvious.  I'm trying to install the HostAP drivers on my Ubuntu (kernel 2.6.10-7-686) - I know I have to compile them, but when I do it's trying to install the modules in the wrong place, and when I move them to the right place, the drivers won't load
<Sionide> Mephist0_, when you've done those - it'll list way more packages
<Sionide> tis the first thing you should do on any ubuntu box :)
<cmihai> It's fucked up.
<tritium> nice catch, daniels, and you're the one set away... ;)
<cmihai> Any LyX users around? If so, what's wrong with LyX's paste? It simply won't paste (even as external lines/paragraphs), but paste the stuff I just deleted or selected in LyX, or even paste stuff over and over again. But NEVER does it paste what I want it to paste (like what's supposed to be in the clipboard), what I just copied!
<Mephist0_> Sionide, thats nice... btw.. is it just me or is there no ftpd in the standard package?
<bojangles> cmihai, i use it...
<Mephist0_> standard installation package..
<Sionide> Mephist0_, there isn't, ubuntu isn't server software
<bojangles> cmihai, but i never tried to paste anything...what are you trying to paste to.
<cmihai> bojangles: well, please do tell me how you make it paste what it's supposed to paste.
<cmihai> Just text from kate, or openoffice or whatever.
<bojangles> cmihai, again what are you trying to paste to
<Sionide> unless you do the server install, the standard default install is aimed at the desktop so ftpd and apache and stuff are not included
<Mephist0_> Sionide, well.. ill use it as both server and client.. hopefully it will work nice ;)... but there is ftpd server i guess? :D
<cmihai> Small lines. Paste in LyX is fucked up.
<Sionide> yeah when you've done the synaptic thing, search for ftpd in synatpic
<Sionide> synaptic*
<cmihai> Just take some text from firefox or whatever, try to paste it.
<tony> hi all!
<cmihai> Sometimes is works, most times it paste what it has in it's own clipboard I guess. It's really b0rked.
<Mephist0_> Sionide, i will host a gallery (gallery.sourceforge.net) with over 10000+ images on this computer :) ..
<bojangles> here is a test of the paragraph so i can try to paste something from lyx.
<bojangles> cmihai, how is that for a paste from lyx
<x_or> Anyone know if there is another configuration tool other than network-admin for configuring a network and interfaces?
<Sionide> gallery <3 i use gallery on my web server
<tony> anyonr know how to run a script on a file in a new bash from nautilus? i can run a command on files but i want the script to output to commandline
<cmihai> Not "from" LyX, but From Firefox TO LyX
<cmihai> Or just paste what I just written here to LyX for example.
<Sionide> i only have 2424 images :P
<Mephist0_> Sionide, ok.. ic.. it looked like the "server install" was less packages than the standard.. meening i did not get gnome and such.. but thats no problem.. i installed apache2 and php4 yesterday.. SO EASY compared to FreeBSD :)
<Sionide> yeah ubuntu is great in general :P
<Mephist0_> Sionide, hehe.. im up to 10200 or something.. :) 7,6gb images..
<Mephist0_> mostly party pictures.. :) ..
<Sionide> pr0n i'm guessing?? :P
<Sionide> ooh that kind of "party"
<Sionide> ;)
<Mephist0_> haha.. no pr0n ... pictures from RL :)
<Mephist0_> yeah.. sum kinky party pics are existing too ;)
<Mephist0_> but gallery is not yet installed on this comp yet.. so gallery is down atm..
<ulisse> Hi everybody!
<bojangles> cmihai, your comment pasted just fine into lyx
<bojangles> cmihai, i had no problem pasting either way
<ulisse> What should I put in fstab to mount a smbfs by user? "user" is not working...
<bojangles> cmihai, maybe there is something wrong with your mouse
<cmihai> bojangles: funny. Now select something in lyx, copy it, paste it in lyx. See if it breaks again.
<cmihai> I've tried everything: C+c in firefox/C+v, Shift+insert, edit - paste, edit - paste external selection/as lines/as paragraphs.etc
<Mephist0_> usally its on www.mephisto.nu
<bur[n] er> anyone have gnomebaker .4 debs?
<bojangles> Or just paste what I just written here to LyX for example.
<seth_k> bur[n] er, is it in breezy?
<bojangles> cmihai, nope it works fine here or there
<tony> how run command in new shell/bash?
<LarstiQ> hello
<LarstiQ> would anyone know why linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 depends on  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-3-amd64-k8, which isn't available?
<LarstiQ> (in breezy)
<bur[n] er> seth_k: i couldn't find it
<seth_k> bur[n] er, nope it isn't, so no backport yet
<bojangles> cmihai, maybe there is something wrong with your mouse
<seth_k> LarstiQ, breezy has no restricted-modules and won't for some time
<seth_k> LarstiQ, using breezy is not encouraged
<bur[n] er> seth_k: i was just curious if someone had done it independently ;)
<LarstiQ> seth_k: aha, makes a bit of sense
<seth_k> and l-r-m-amd64-k8 is just a metapackage, that will always depend on the latest version of l-r-m :)
<cmihai> bojangles: the mouse is fine. Paste works great with anything else.
<LarstiQ> seth_k: I can deal with breakage, just wondering what the background is
<cmihai> I don't need a mouse to paste you know.
<LarstiQ> seth_k: latest in this case being nonexistant ;)
<bojangles> cmihai, well all i can say is it works here in both directions and back a couple of times without error
<Mephist0_> Sionide, so whats your URL to your machine? ;)
<cmihai> :(
<Sionide> http://www.sionide.net/gallery/
<cmihai> Well, good it works somewhere... Any regular users of LyX? Like using it for more than a few pages?
<bojangles> cmihai, see my last paste was your comment before i pasted it from here into lyx and then i pasted it from lyx to here
<bojangles> cmihai, and there was no problem
<cmihai> I see. Thanks for the help I guess. Can't find the problem :()
<bojangles> cmihai, well be sure to set your mouse so that clicking both buttons works nearly every time
<LarstiQ> seth_k: any idea when l-r-m will show up in breezy? pretty close to release I suspect, but you seem to know more
<seth_k> LarstiQ, daniels will have to do drivers &c. Xorg is broken until next week, so maybe the week after?
<bojangles> cmihai, and maybe you have to practice at it a little also
<cmihai> Yeah, you mean middle mouse.
<bojangles> cmihai, no...there is no middle button
<bojangles> cmihai, you have to press both left and right
<cmihai> I know that. I've been using LyX for years anyway
<bojangles> cmihai, pretty much at the same time
<cmihai> bojangles: left + right == midle mouse.
<cmihai> emulation or whatever
<LarstiQ> seth_k: ooooh, that is most excellent
<bojangles> cmihai, well ok...maybe you got a bad installation...it works here ok...i have lyx-qt..not lyx-xforms
<cmihai> bojangles: now it works again (middle mouse), but Control + V still won't work.
<cmihai> It's lyx-qt.
<bojangles> cmihai, oh well who cares...i don't know shit about the keyboard
<cmihai> And fuck, I'd hate having to use a damn mouse every time I paste.
<cmihai> And having to restart LyX everytime it b0rks...
<LarstiQ> cmihai: I usually paste with C-a-]  ;)
<tim> hey there, does anyone know how to force a version of a package.  I need to install an earlier version of CVS for compatibility with WSAD.
<tritium> cmihai, can you please tone down the foul language a bit?  Thanks.
<cmihai> Screen ? :)
<LarstiQ> cmihai: yup
<bojangles> cmihai, ok..just try opening new...paragraph...from lyx and try to paste this comment in it with the mouse
<bojangles> cmihai, it should work just fine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> check this out it's neat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.gadgetstuff.com/product.asp?id=10529
<gilmore> Have Firefox question
<cmihai> bojangles: it does now, with the middle mouse, yes. But when I type "Control+v" or shift-insert, or even Edit-Paste, it only sais "Paste" at the status bar, but pastes nothing.
<gilmore> how do i enable Style Sheets?
<DukeNukem> hello
<tim> stylesheets are part of your HTML page
<Razor-X> cmihai: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<tim> add a <link rel="stylesheet" type="tex/css" href="..."> to your <head> section
<cmihai> Oh well, whatever. Paste from LyX to LyX works ok though. Not with texternal apps tough.
<cmihai> Razor-X: Ubuntu 5.04
<tim> sorry -- type="text/css", not "tex/css"
<DukeNukem> I executed the "Device Manager" and sent informations about my hardware, but where are they sent? where can I found them?
<gilmore> I know, but when I go to sites that use them the sites don;t work
<tim> how don't they work?
<tim> you want multiple stylesheets?
<tim> I think there's an alternate stylesheet relation or something like that
<cmihai> There are some issues with pasting from QT to KDE apps also. Ah, why don't they fix the little things first. Oh well, whatever. Back to work. Thanks for your time.
<tim> check the W3C's CSS page
<tim> www.quirksmode.org is also a good site for JS and CSS stuff
<gilmore> one site I go to tells me to go into preferences and enable stylesheets and another that shows drop down menus in IE shows everything as tables in firefox
<Razor-X> cmihai: i've noticed, in my Klipper, things copied from Eterm are copied... just not into the first slot
<Gourami> What is the mam] 
<Gourami> damn
<Gourami> whh
<Gourami> what is the maximum size of a ext3 partition ?
<cmihai> Razor-X: yes, I know, there's something wrong with Unix's clipboard/paste.
<Razor-X> Gourami: I don't think there is one
<Razor-X> cmihai: not sure why, and tinkering with Klipper found nothing, for me
<tim> enable stylesheets?  In Firefox?  is that under "fonts & colors"?
<Gourami> Razor-X: so I can keep a 200gb as 1 whole ?
<chris_> I could use a hand accessing a FireWire drive from desktop as admin user.
<tim> maybe you have "Always use my: [ ]  fonts [ ]  colors" checked
<cmihai> It copies all by itself, it paste stuff that ain't supposed to paste, it won't paste right between qt and gtk apps... It's a nightmare.
<tim> can anyone answer a package management question?
<Gourami> Razor-X: so I can keep a 200gb as 1 whole ?
<Gourami> just ask the question tim and if you dont get an answer just keep asking :)
<chris_> FireWire drive info says that chris is owner, chris is group and drive is 775, yet I cannot write because "don't have pemission" I am lost. What am I missing here? How to write to drive?
<tim> I'm trying to install an earlier version of CVS.  Is there a way to "freeze" the version?
<WildFire`> hey
<tim> Under Gentoo, you can specify that you only want version 1.11 or something like that in /etc/portage/package.keywords, I think.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tim> is there a similar mechanism in Ubuntu?
<tritium> tim, yes, apt pinning
<WildFire`> i just got my ubuntu cd's sent out but em...is the instalation easy enough for a *nix noob?
<tim> how do you pin a package?
<Gourami> yes WildFire`
<WildFire`> what about for partition the hdd?
<CarlFK> hoary-server takes 320 meg - I heard that breezy-server or breezy-something would be much less - anyone know what I am talking about?
<WildFire`> does it come with a auto partitioner?
<tritium> tim, the best way to learn about it is from "man apt_preferences"
<WildFire`> ive never dealt with ext3 before.
<tim> is that apt-get -t?
<Gourami> are you sharing the hdd with another OS ?
<tim> OK.  I think I see it
<WildFire`> no
<tim> thanks tritium
<WildFire`> ubuntu will run on a 6.4 gb and win2k will run on a 6.8
<xliu_> I have a question, I can not run a script file in CD rom, the return of SUDO is "sudo: unable to execute ./install_unix.sh: Permission denied
<xliu_> "
<Gourami> then its fine, it will ask you in the installation what partitions you want
<WildFire`> athlon amd 1.8 ghz proccesor and 384 or so megs or pc133 sdram
<WildFire`> ah
<CarlFK> xliu_ - what was the shole command?
<tritium> tim, some useful info here too: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<WildFire`> will it create and format the partition automaticly?
<coreyo> has anyone had luck getting the java plugin to work with mozilla-firefox?  It's not registering in "about:plugins", though the java*.so file is in the plugin directory.
<tim> Ubuntu is truly a nice distribution.  Thanks again guys
<Gourami> yes, give it a try its really simple
<xliu_> CarlFK, the script is the setup file for matlab
<WildFire`> :)
<WildFire`> i should have the cd's in "4 to 6 weeks"
<tritium> coreyo, yes, if you use java-package to build a .deb from Sun's installer
<chris_> Sry for repeating this question, just fishing for a taker of this question: FireWire drive info says that chris is owner, chris is group and drive is 775, yet I cannot write because "don't have pemission" I am lost. What am I missing here? How to write to drive?
<bojangles> cmihai, now i never tried to build big documents in lyx...but you can always build a couple of pages at a time...
<CarlFK> xliu_ - what was the whole command? (that you entered)
<xliu_> CarlFK, "sudo ./install_unix.sh"
<tritium> tim, :)
<WildFire`> well thanks guys
<CarlFK> xliu - does install_unix.sh have eXecute perms for user?
<tritium> xliu, go to the User Documentation URL in the topic.  There's a link for installing Matlab there.
<bojangles> cmihai, and print out a couple pages at a time until it adds to a big document
<xliu_> CarlFK, yes,
<coreyo> tritium: thanks, I'll give it a try
<CarlFK> hmm
<tritium> xliu, (anthough, it can be made even simpler)
<CarlFK> xliu_ - I think you want: "sudo sh ./install_unix.sh" but get a 2nd opinion (and that was realy the answer if you had said "no" )
<tritium> coreyo, cool.  Here's the wiki page:
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Gourami> anyone tell me if I can have a single 200gb ext3 partition ?
<tritium> xliu, find it?
<chaps0063> tritium: I've installed java from their site, that works well also..
<Mephist0_> Gourami, is there a limit you know of?..
<xliu_> tritium, where is the User Documentation?
<kbrooks> tritium: I modified the factoid :)
<Mephist0_> Gourami, my ext3 partition is 143gb..
<tritium> xliu, in the topic
<kbrooks> xliu: that's one user documentation
<tritium> kbrooks, which one?  java-package?  I will look..
<Gourami> Mephist0_: I am trying to find out if there is, though answers seem to be lacking
<xliu_> CarlFK, I ran the "sudo sh ./install_unix.sh" command, and it failed with the message "./install_unix.sh: /media/cdrom0/unix/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<xliu_> ./install_unix.sh: line 4: /media/cdrom0/unix/install: Success
<xliu_> "
<kbrooks> one of the*
<chris_> Gourami - i have a single 163.9 GB Firewire ext3 that is recognized
<tritium> kbrooks, looks good :)
<Gourami> ok were getting closer to 200gb, any other takers ?
<chaps0063> Gourami: try it and find out?
<tritium> xliu, do you see the URL in the topic?
<kbrooks> tritium: finally, now 3 -> 2 -> 1
<Gourami> gotta bye it first :)
<chaps0063> Gourami: ah, I see.
<xliu_> tritium, do you mean the doc in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/ ?
<tritium> kbrooks, yeah!
<chaps0063> Gourami: did u google around?
<xliu_> tritium, no I can not see the url in the topic
<Gourami> yeah I did but the answer doesnt seem to be there either
<kbrooks> tritium: i'm very happy
<tritium> xliu, no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<tritium> kbrooks, I'm pleased to see that too.  Nice work!
<Gourami> got a lot of info on managing partitions, partition magic etc
<chaps0063> Gourami: i wouldn't see why not, a 200gb drive works in xp...and thats made by microsoft..
<xliu_> thanks a lot . tritium
<chaps0063> Gourami: lol.
<Gourami> yeah but thats NTFS
<GoOooOGlE> How long does the "Ship It" take to ship CD's ?
<chaps0063> Gourami: understood, i was just making a joke about things that actually work in xp.
<tritium> xliu, sure :)
<|rockinnerd|> it should say on the shipit page
<|rockinnerd|> lol
<mumbles> GoOooOGlE,  dunno i havent had mine yet
<Gourami> well I guess id I get 160+ out of 200 that will do fine
<kbrooks> GoOooOGlE: 6 to 8 weeks
<cut0ff> hi there
<CarlFK> Gourami - yeah, I think you can have a 16Tb ext3
<Gourami> chaps0063: "work" is a dangerous syntax
<Gourami> 16Tb wow
* Gourami goes online shopping
<useruser> when I ran the live CD, there was a nifty modem config tool in gnome. anyone know how to call this from the command line?
<cut0ff> does anyone know about a good VNC client?
<Gourami> vnc is a client ?
<tritium> cut0ff, there's one installed by default in Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<useruser> Gourami: there's a client and a server - the client is the "viewer"
<highvoltage> Gourami: depends from which side you use it ;)
<Gourami> lol ok I use it both sides
<cut0ff> Gourami aps thanks
<Razor-X> Gourami: VNC is a client and a server
<kutucape> there are 22 updates in breezy, i'm updating now...
<kutucape> i hope that X will be fixed
<kutucape> soon
<GoOooOGlE> anyone?
<cut0ff> tritium I'll see it. thanks
<tritium> cut0ff, sure
<GoOooOGlE> mumbles: Did u ever signup for it?
<GoOooOGlE> kbrooks: Mine's been more than a month now. Another 2 or 3 weeks ?
<useruser> gnome-ppp says that no modem is detected on my system. i have an old ISA modem. how can I get it working?
<kbrooks> GoOooOGlE: maybe
<GoOooOGlE> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there any good p2p programs for techno ype music limewire kinda has a really limeted chioce
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ype=type
<kevin> I love this Ubuntu stuff, all of my stuff with exeption to my sound and my wireless card works off of base install lol
<useruser> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there are free streaming techno radio stations out there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes ubuntu rocks
<kbrooks> btw
<ska-fan> Hi. I want to install phpmyadmin. I have php5 installed from source, so I need phpmyadmin not to depend on php, so that apt installs it. I did apt-get source phpmyadmin, removed the php deps from debian/control and did dpkg-buildpackage, yet the resulting deb still depends on php. What am I doing wrong?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know but i'm useing limewire to download music and well the choices are kinda limited
<Mephist0_> HELP :) My sunaptic package manager have been waiting for apache to shutdown now for 10 minutes.. is there something i can do? (forcing reload of web server)
<kbrooks> any comment on the Java page can go to cmpfixer at hotmail dot com.
<Mephist0_> synaptic..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i'm looking for a p2p ap that has more music
<kbrooks> or PM
<kbrooks> __not__ here
<pax> ChurcH_of_FoamY: streamtuner lets you listen and *record* music legally :)
<mebaran151> streamtuner is great
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know i hae stream tuner
<mebaran151> but streamripper never splits the songs for some reason ...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it works really well for me
<mebaran151> hmmm, must be me
<mebaran151> what do you use Shoutcast or Xiph
<pax> Live365
<ompaul> useruser, try this,open a terminal, 'sudo ln /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem' this  may work if it does not allow youto detect the modem then may that S0 <- zero S1
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> that explains it
<kevin> I love my job, they allow you to listen to the MP3 player as long as you get yourwork done lol
<pax> kevin: you must work for google?
<kevin> nope, for a non-profit
<pax> even better.
<kevin> yup lol
<Mephist0_> it got it to work... thx anyway.. :)
<kevin> not too many places allow that these days lol
<pax> ofcourse not, but it's a good way to get more outta employees, music help you focus and do more
<KCN> hi
<kevin> you got that right they found that when I listen to my tunes, I get 4x more done, like mutitasking the network around here
<kevin> multitasking^^
<kbrooks> i need a good gpg frontend
<KCN> I live in Romania, and today I ordered ubuntu (15 CDs). I wonder how many weeks can pass until I get the cds..
<kbrooks> kgpg is teh suck
<teferi> huh. now e-m-n is displaying the notifier twice for no adequately explained reason...
<kbrooks> KCN: 6 to 8 weeks
<KCN> kbrooks: thanks
<kbrooks> KCN: and thats a estimate
<pax> gpgp is no good either?
<Nermal> :)
<KCN> btw. who pay for theese CDs.. because producing them cost some money
<KCN> ?
<kbrooks> KCN: not you
<KCN> i know... but who? :)
<kbrooks> KCN: the cds are brought blank
<useruser> ompaul: that won't help - gnome-ppp already checks /dev/ttyS{0,1}
<useruser> ompaul: i'm thinking setserial may be something to do with it... investigating
<concept10> I pay for the CDs
<kbrooks> concept10: who are you
<coreyo> tritium: no luck.  Same results.
<coreyo> tritium: mozilla-firefox still will not accept the libjavaplugin.so
<concept10> kbrooks, dont worry about that, just enjoy the CDs
<kbrooks> concept10: i would like to know
* Amaranth goes to lunch
<concept10> kbrooks, it was just a joke.
<anang> yello
<concept10> Why is this an issue anyway?
<anang> has anyone installed Coldfusion on Ubuntu ?
<anang> \h
<evi> how I see the version the package?
<topyli> KCN: canonical supports ubuntu and probably pays for the cds
<evi> ?
<concept10> topyli, correct statement
<Sohn> hi there
<kevin> I have heard about Coldfusuion, what is it?
<chaps0063> I'm having trouble installing a printer, its a Sharp AR-168, no drivers are provided on their website, any suggestions?
<anang> Dude?? ...Coldfusion is a webapplication language, like php or asp
<Sohn> can some1 help me? ive got problems with installing a tool
<kevin> ohhhhhhhh ok, now I understand
<chaps0063> Sohn: what tool?
<KCN> topyli: at what interest? I mean if someone invest (pehaps) milion of bucks, how he will get them back?
<Sohn> gnomeicu...
<anang> ColdFusion --> Apache2 -->Ubuntu anyone ?
<orospakr> hi!  what command is executed when one click hibernate in the Logout menu?
<chaps0063> !info gnomeicu
<ubotu> gnomeicu: (Gnome instant messaging software compatible with ICQ), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.99.7.CVS20040608-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 242 kB, Installed size: 580 kB
<topyli> KCN: selling support
<orospakr> s/click/clicks/
<chaps0063> Sohn: sudo apt-get install gnomeicu
<Sohn> thats all?
<chaps0063> Sohn: yup.
<Sohn> ok chaps, ill give it a try. thank you for now...
<chaps0063> np.
<coreyo> tritium: ahh. nm.   It was a dangling symlink.  Problem solved
<anang> I am getting an apache2 connector error, when CF tries to connect
<KCN> topyli: very interesting is how some ppl managed to get bucks out of something that can be freely copied ;-)
<pliebe> does anybody knows how to install my mustek scanner?
<topyli> KCN: haven't you heard? there's a business around free software
<kevin> KCN: the way I get money out of FREE is the fact that they all need someone to diagnose and fix their mess ups lol and then it is usually a minor cost unless they have buggered the OS to where you have to re-install
<kevin> brb
<kevin> bk
<chaps0063> Sohn: did that work for you?
<kevin> but most of my work is in Windows not linux
<Sohn> nope
<topyli> i don't remember exactly but cygnus had a great business before linux's time, supporting the gnu development tools
<chaps0063> Sohn: what did it say?
<Sohn> it says, that one paket fails
<Sohn> the packet gnomeicu
<orospakr> how does one hibernate an ubuntu laptop from the command line?
<chaps0063> !info repositories
<chaps0063> Sohn: what service are you trying to connect to?
<chaps0063> Sohn: icq, aim, ?
<GoOooOGlE> errr
<Sohn> its icq.
<GoOooOGlE> My CD's just got shipped on 2005-06-30 00:00:00.00
<chaps0063> Sohn: did you try gaim?
<chaps0063> Sohn: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Sohn> yeah, but its not so good
<chaps0063> Sohn: ah, i see.
<Sohn> should i use it chaps?
<chaps0063> can someone help me with the wiki address for extra repositories to help Sohn out.
<chaps0063> Sohn: i haven't used it with ICQ so I don't know...
<Sohn> ahh, ok.
<chaps0063> does anyone else have any recommendations for connecting to ICQ?
<topyli> use bitlbee and connect through your favorite irc client :)
<taz> the synaptic package manager is not too stabile.. second time it hangs now during installation.. Setting up wu-ftpd (2.6.2-19) .... Disabling other FTP services in /etc/inetd.conf .. and there it have been for the last 10min.. what can i do bout this?
<Sohn> chaps: there r a few pakets 2 download. is there a special1?
<teferi> Gah, why is the indicator showing up twice? There's only one damn widget...
<The_Vox> Sohn: for ICQ there's only one real option, IMNSHO, and that is licq. I use kopete for every other protocol, but nothing does ICQ as well as licq
<Sohn> i c
<The_Vox> taz: use aptitude instead of synaptic
<Schonhose> ok, I've a interesting problem going on here with ubuntu
<marcot> Hello, I'm a debian user, and now I'm reading about ubuntu.
<marcot> What's the motivation of creating a new distribution if there's already debian, and what's the main difference between them?
<marcot> Can someone please explain it for me?
<teferi> Oh. That might be it...
<The_Vox> marcin: objectives.
<Amaranth> marcot: Ubuntu's focus is the desktop.
<teferi> marcot: ubuntu releases more often than debian
<teferi> fixed six-month release cycle
<marcot> TerminX: is this the only main difference?
<Schonhose> Imagine this: I have 2 machines, athos and laptop who are able to ping each other. I've set cups on athos as a server (I hope) and made the printer browsable
<The_Vox> marcot: debian's objectives and ubuntu's objectives are different...which ends up meaning that the distros themselfs differ in many things.
<marcot> Amaranth: so in a server you would choose debian instead of ubuntu?
<Schonhose> However, laptop can't see the printer :o
<teferi> marcot: absolutely
<Amaranth> marcot: I would, yes.
<teferi> you just can't beat debian for servers
<The_Vox> marcot: the main thing, I think, is what teferi mentioned...the release cycle is very different.
<topyli> marcot: it's supported longer
<marcot> The_Vox: cool thing. Can you explain me the objectives difference?
<Amaranth> topyli: ubuntu isn't supported longer
<topyli> Amaranth: no no, debian is :)
<Will_> I'd use freebsd for a server..
<marcot> topyli: what do you mean by supported longer?
<taz> The_Vox, is that like a package to install too?
<Amaranth> topyli: debian releases take 3 years so 'stable' is supported for 3 years :)
<Sputn1k> how to update kubuntu 4.10 to 5.04???
<The_Vox> marcot: debian's focus is stability and as many platforms as they can get away with...ubuntu's objective is A Very Good Desktop
<Sputn1k> not kubuntu but ubuntu
<Amaranth> kubuntu 4.10 doesn't exist
<topyli> Amaranth: isn't woody supported anymore?
<cion> hey all newbie, any one can help me with wireless usb device?
<The_Vox> Sputn1k: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the 5.04 sources, do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<marcot> And what about the internal organization? Is there a lot of difference?
<Amaranth> Sputn1k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Schonhose> can anybody help me with my printer problem? It's driving me nuts
<Amaranth> marcot: _yes_
<The_Vox> Amaranth, topyli isn't ubuntu now supported for 5 years?
<Amaranth> marcot: No one owns a package in ubuntu
<chaps0063> Schonhose: whats the problem.
<marcot> Amaranth: this is cool.
<Amaranth> marcot: everyone works on whatever needs to be done and whatever they feel like fixing at the time
<jadedstar> Hi all. I would like to hear thoughts on the best graphical ftp client that you have ever used. Please reply positively about products, don't want to start any fights :-)
<marcot> Amaranth: and how is the process of getting into ubuntu?
<Bubbling_Zombie> gftp jadedstar
<cion> i need help with wireless device please
<topyli> The_Vox: breezy + 1 is going to be AFAIK
<Amaranth> marcot: well, first you work on some things, then you apply for membership and attend a community council meeting
<cion> how do i install wlanatmel?
<GoOooOGlE> Amaranth: Does the CD Shipping of Ubuntu take 4-6 weeks AFTER the shipping date or the date I ordered ?
<cion> wlan atmel
<Amaranth> marcot: join #ubuntu-motu
<The_Vox> marcot: from my small experience with ubuntu, the main difference in organization is that the ubuntu people don't get stuck in endless arguments about details that most of the time don't matter in the end.
<The_Vox> topyli: ah! figures <chuckle> :)
<jadedstar> Bubbling_Zombie: thanks for the opinion :-)
<Schonhose> chaps0063, I have 2 ubuntu machines who are able to ping each other
<cion> hey anyone can help me with wireless usb device installation?
<emacsen> Does Ubuntu have a prefered way to do automatic updates? Come with a cron job or some package?
<teferi> emacsen: even better
<Schonhose> chaps0063, on one I have a printer succesfully installed which I would like to share to with the other one
<emacsen> teferi: oh?
<secure_514> what's your problem CION?
<teferi> emacsen: update-notifier
<Bubbling_Zombie> jadedstar, not really an opinion, but it's the first one that springs to mind
<Sohn> !info gnomeicu
<ubotu> gnomeicu: (Gnome instant messaging software compatible with ICQ), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.99.7.CVS20040608-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 242 kB, Installed size: 580 kB
<emacsen> teferi: does the notifier acually infstall it?
<cion> need to install a 802.11 wirless usb device
<Burrito> does linux have another aplication like rox filer?
<teferi> emacsen: little thing that checks once a day for updates and sticks a little indicator in your panel if there are any
<teferi> emacsen: and yes
<teferi> emacsen: if there are updates, you can install them via update-notifier
<emacsen> teferi: k, I don't remember it actually doing updates...
<teferi> click on the indicator :)
<jadedstar> Bubbling_Zombie: lol kk well thank you anyway :-)
<emacsen> teferi: no... You see, I don't want users to have root or sudo
<Schonhose> chaps0063, trying to figure it out using Samba, no go, and cups isn't working either.. the laptop can't connect to the cups server on athos
<GoOooOGlE> Does the CD Shipping of Ubuntu take 4-6 weeks AFTER the shipping date or the date I ordered ?
<emacsen> teferi: So it's not better to have a notifier. It's better to have a cron job
<teferi> emacsen: it's generally a bad idea to install updates unattended
<teferi> or so i've found
<Mobus> I need help, During installation, I chose not for Ubuntu to use my NTFS drive.  How can I get it to see my C drive after I've already installed it?
* The_Vox has had servers get DoS'ed by unattended updates....
<emacsen> teferi: Agreed. I'd never do it on a server. These are workstations and *not* doing it automatically means I have to do it, and with 15 users, that's hours.
<Schonhose> Mobus: try mounting
<Mobus> yeah, but what would I mount?
<Schonhose> uhm my guess would be hda1
<teferi> emacsen: in that case, there's always cron :P
<Mobus> # mnt ???
<Mobus> ok I'll try that
<The_Vox> Mobus: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whateverpartition /mnt
<emacsen> teferi: right. Is there a "right" way to run apt-get update for cron?
<Schonhose> chaps0063, difficult problem?
<Mobus> so it'd be sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/C /mnt?
<teferi> emacsen: the one thing that worries me about doing that is that debconf ooften has questions to ask you, and the default often isn't right
<Schonhose> chaps0063, cups log file shows no problems at all
<PlanarPlatypus> emacsen, try cron-apt
<Schonhose> chaps0063, not even the connection from laptop
<teferi> PlanarPlatypus: take over, you clearly know more about this than i do
<emacsen> teferi: afak debconf is set to not ask questions in Ubuntu
<PlanarPlatypus> TerminX, fair enough
<PlanarPlatypus> gahh tab completion second guessing me
<TerminX> that's the second time someone has done that in this channel in 10 minutes
<PlanarPlatypus> heh
<PlanarPlatypus> sorry about that
<TerminX> repeat after me, X-Chat folks: /set completion_amount 0
<teferi> 's not my fault your nick starts with the same two characters as mine
<Mobus> it said special device /dev/C does not exist
<teferi> Mobus: that would be because it doesn't
* The_Vox wonders if there's something like mandrake's "urpmi --parallel" thingy for ubuntu or debian...
<PlanarPlatypus> emacsen, the only problem with cron-apt is that it is in universe
<teferi> partitions are named hda1, hda2, ... for partitions on your first drive, hdb1, hdb2 etc for partitions on your second drive and so on
<The_Vox> TerminX: nah, I rather read before hitting enter :)
<Mobus> I understand that
<Mobus> so in console it would be... mount hda1 /mnt?
<PlanarPlatypus> emacsen, but it only depends on stuff in base which means it shouldn't be too much of a problem
<msieradzki> Mobus /dev/hda1
<msieradzki> ...
<teferi> what he said
<The_Vox> Mobus: I already gave you the command line you need
<msieradzki> not hda1
<DeCaoS> where do I look for info about source.list ?
<chaps0063> ok, I try to start minicom and it says, /dev/ttyUSB0 is locked, how do I unlock a device?
<teferi> chaps0063: something else is using it
<highvoltage> DeCaoS: man sources.list
<teferi> chaps0063: did you not hang up last time you ran minicom?
<GoOooOGlE> Does the CD Shipping of Ubuntu take 4-6 weeks AFTER the shipping date or the date I ordered ?
<DeCaoS> ok
<chaps0063> teferi: i dont think...
<bojangles> it is unfortunate that there just isn't a WSYWIG at this time...but lyx will do for a while longer until some more patents expire.....because ABI,OpenOffice, etc...are all opensource and patent encumbered
<The_Vox> GoOooOGlE: whichever was last
<Mobus> bash: /dev/hda1 permission denied
<teferi> chaps0063: well, there'll be a lock file somewhere in /var/lock that will hopefully have 'ttyUSB0' in the name
<The_Vox> GoOooOGlE: ie. if you ordered before the shipping date, it'll be 4-6 weeks after the shipping date...if you ordered after the shipping date, it'll be 4-6 weeks after the ordering date
<teferi> Mobus: with sudo.
<teferi> chaps0063: just rm it
<Mobus> ah
<teferi> it takes a village to raise a child and it takes a superuser to mount a disk
<chaps0063> teferi: there isn't.
<teferi> hm.
<Mobus> sude: /dev/hda1 cmmend not found
<teferi> chaps0063: fuser /dev/ttyUSB0
<chaps0063> teferi: got it..
<teferi> Mobus: sudo mount /dev/hda1 <wherever you want to mount it>
<Mobus> ok
<chaps0063> teferi: minicom -o, disconnected usb and then reconnected
<teferi> that'd do it
<teferi> too
<teferi> next time hang up properly
<Slipaway172> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllllllllllllljjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllll
<kevin> see you all in a while, time for me to go and do soem defragginf of some workstations and see how much they like me tomorrow when their pc's work like they are supposed to
<Slipaway172> no
<chaps0063> teferi: lol.
<Schonhose> still no one around who can help me with my printing problem?
<Mobus> ok this is strange
<bojangles> Schonhose, what problem do you have?
<Mobus> it says I don't have permission to see /mnt
<Mobus> what command lists all files in the folder that I'm at?
<mberry> ls
<useruser> how can I unpack an RPM? ie extract the files, not install it
<The_Vox> useruser: you need cpio
<useruser> The_Vox: i have it
<useruser> The_Vox: now what? :)
<DaSkreech> Can you reinstall Grub From the UbuntuCD
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, yes
<The_Vox> useruser: now use cpio to uncompress the rpm....IIRC, it's a cpio archive with a tarball inside...tho it's been years since the last time I decompressed an rpm by hand
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, boot in expert mosde and there should be a menu option sayign something like "install bootloader" (been a while since I did this)
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Thanks
<The_Vox> and with that, I gotta go finish setting up for the incoming hurricane :) bbl
<taz> isent there a package for the archiver rar in ubuntu?
<nalioth> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<taz> :D
<teferi> sure there is, it's just in multiverse
<taz> strange that i do not find it..
<chaps0063> is there anyway to import .pst into evolution?
<DaSkreech> Yes tehre is but I think it's in Multiverse
<DaSkreech> It might be in the universe
<teferi> it's in multiverse
<teferi> read the channel, man
<taz> how do i install it if i dont find it in synaptic?
<teferi> taz: you need to enable multiverse in sources.list
<teferi> chaps0063: readpst
<taz> hmm.. i thought i did... w8
<mberry> Anyone here know freenx?
<PlanarPlatypus> taz, unrar-nonfree is the package you will want, the other can have "issues" with certan files.  To find it see http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Mobus> ok I typed in Sudo Mount /dev/hda1 /mnt, but I don't see it when I click on Place -> Computer
<useruser> The_Vox: thanks - rpm2cpio and cpio -ivd workd
<bojangles> marcot, debian is ok but ubuntu is trying to forge ahead and get a few things working that were not available on debain
<JoeTheCoolOne> does ubuntu have a boot loader for dual booting?
<taz> PlanarPlatypus, hmm ok
<leonAaAaA> it has GRUB
<Rustie12332> Hi, can anyone tell me plz where i can find the mic boost, or how to enable it ?
<marcot> bojangles: such as?
<bojangles> marcot, such as glom and some other database stuff
<JoeTheCoolOne> and is GRUB east to configure?
<x_or> Anyone here able to compile latest ruby on ubuntu?  I get this error:  /fileutils.rb:775:in `stat': No such file or directory - ruby (Errno::ENOENT)
<jnk> Mobus, have you added it to /etc/fstab ?
<marcot> hum... ok.
<X3N> Rustie12332 its in volume control
<x_or> Rustie12332:  Have you run alsamixer?  Or amixer?
<X3N> go to preferences and make sure it is ticked
<bojangles> marcin, and smeg for gnome...and perhaps there will be some work on a mime-editor
<Rustie12332> x_or how to find out ? :)
<x_or> Run alsamixer and look around...
<bojangles> marcin, but otherwise they are quite similar
<x_or> I see "Mic Boost" and hitting "M" toggles the mute/unmute.
<bojangles> marcin, especially since both have synaptic and basic office tools and both support printers and all that jazz
<Schonhose> bojangles: I cannot connect using cups from another machine
<bojangles> marcin, but there are these few additional stuff that ubuntu is working on
<X3N> it's easier if you just use volume control and edit preferences and tick the option for a mic bost control
<bojangles> Schonhose, well i don't know...i never tried that
<x_or> X3N:  you are right, of course.
<Rustie12332> x_or, it says off..... how to set it to on ? (its the console thingy :( )
<Schonhose> bojangles, samba is also ok
<jatos> hi
<X3N> anyone know how to break the dependencies to ubuntu-desktop ?
<x_or> "M" enables/disables it, but listen to X3N...
<jatos> how long has the hoary hedgehog version of ubuntu been a round
<X3N> about 3 months ?
<Schonhose> jatos, april this year (5.04)
<Rustie12332> x_or, thx for rescuing my day :)
<bojangles> X3N, yes just uninstall all that ubuntu-desktop crap and install a gnome desktop with some nice backgrounds
<x_or> No problem Rustei12332.
<X3N> heh i guess i could
<jatos> which might explain why it took so long for my shipit cd's to arrive...
<X3N> i'd rather break it and uninstall the one app i don't want though
<Schonhose> can anyone please walk me through the setup of a printer between two ubuntu machines using either CUPS or SAMBA?
<jatos> its better than warty I think
<bojangles> X3N, well i tell just get rid of that ubuntu crap and install some of that gtk-qt-theme-engine stuff with some nice features
<X3N> hmm
<taz> root@hugolina:/home/taz # apt-get install rar
<taz> Reading package lists... Done
<taz> Building dependency tree... Done
<taz> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<taz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<taz> is only available from another source
<taz> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<taz> aw.. wrong window :-/
<bojangles> X3N, since qt and gtk are both GPL
<jatos> bojangles: The default style are not the highlight of ubuntu I would say
<Toba> spelling error on ubuntulinux.org
<Toba> voop voop
<Toba> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<Toba> it says "Licence Policy"
<bojangles> jatos, well it is just plain and simple...and some people will really like it...but others like to experiment
<Toba> that should be License
<jatos> hmm, I don't mind simple I just had that brown
* desrt unconvinced
<Mobu1> ok I typed sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt, now how do I access the files in hda1?
<jnk> bojangles, GTK is LGPL
<topyli> gtk is not gpl
<X3N> so ubuntu-desktop is just the themes etc ?
<jatos> yep
<jatos> or part of
<desrt> no.  ubuntu-desktop is nothing
<X3N> ...
<desrt> it only depends on other things
<jatos> ok maybe not
<desrt> it's an empty package
<Mobu1> ok I typed sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt, now how do I access the files in hda1?
<desrt> Mobu1; they're in /mnt
<Mobu1> ok...
<desrt> so like.. in nautlus, go to computer -> filesystem -> mnt
<desrt> they should be there
<jnk> Mobu1, you look at /mnt but usually you don't mount directly to /mnt, but rather youuse a subdirectory in /mnt
<Mobu1> when I try to access /mnt it tells me I don't have permission
<indigo> is it possible to obtain this "cramfs initrd patch" for kernel 2.6.12.3 somewhere, or otherwise obtain a 2.6.12 ubuntu kernel?
<desrt> Mobu1; ah.  what type of filesystem is it?
<Mobu1> ntfs
<desrt> arf.
<desrt> you probably need some mount option to ease up the perms
<Mobu1> I know it only read
<gotonpo> i have a really stupid question - how do i save something as an executable script?
<jmspeex> OK, basic question: how am I supposed to configure my printer with ubuntu? (preferably not having to edit a config file by hand)
<bojangles> and also there is one additional reason for ubuntu....if ubuntu had not tried to push ahead who knows how many years would have gone by before debian ever decided to release sarge
<desrt> Mobu1; try, umount /mnt
<jadedstar> gotonpo: use the text editor
<desrt> Mobu1; then mount -o uid=yourusername /dev/hda1 /mnt
<gotonpo> jadedstar: do i need to save it as any sort of specific filetype?
<Kimppa> Hello. How do I remove an application so that all config-files are deleted as well?
<bojangles> i mean they pissed around with it for 3 years ....and only decided to release it after ubuntu was successful at getting the basics of a desktop
<jadedstar> gotonpo: no, make sure you are using the text editor tho and not open office
<desrt> Mobu1; Kimppa dpkg --purge
<x_or> gotonpo:  Change the executable bit.  "chmod 755 filename" from a terminal will work.
<jnk> Kimppa, aptitude purge
<Mobu1> bash: unmount command not found
<gotonpo> x_or: so save it as whatever i like then chmod 755 it?
<bojangles> so there are real reasons for ubuntu
<jadedstar> gotonpo: or what x_or said lol
<desrt> ahh.. the multi-facited beast that is debian package management
<desrt> nomasteryoda; umount
<desrt> Mobu1; umount...
<desrt> not unmount
<Mobu1> ojh duh
<desrt> don't ask me why :)
<x_or> gotonpo:  Yes, exactly.  You can also manipulate the exe bit from a file manager, usually by viewing properties and then adjusting that bit.
<Mobu1> umount: /mnt device is busy
<desrt> are you inside the directory anywhere?
<gotonpo> x_or, jadedstar: thank you.
<Mobu1> in the terminal. yeah
<desrt> get out of it :P
<Mobu1> I'll get out
<topyli> desrt: i think they lost the n somehow in the 70s :)
<Raptoid> selami hello..
<desrt> topyli; i doubt it ever existed
<knisoR> on Netware there is dismount ;-)
<jadedstar> gotonpo, x_or: lol yw but I think x_or gave a better answer :-)
<Mobu1> ok I unmountedit
<desrt> i'd call it antimount
<Mobu1> now what?
<MIK3MAN> hey
<desrt> Mobu1; did you run the mount command?
<Mobu1> no, just the umount command
<desrt> Mobu1; then mount -o uid=yourusername /dev/hda1 /mnt
<bojangles> topyli, go read gnu....they have documents that say gpl is compatible with lgpl...so i see not much need to draw a distinction anymore
<Schonhose> ok, hopefully you all will excuse me while I just run through this channel and shout: ITS WORKING ITS WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MIK3MAN> is there a gui interface for gnome to forward ports? I think ubuntu has a built in firewall and I need to configure it
<Schonhose> finally
<desrt> Schonhose; woh dude.
<topyli> according to man umount, umount appeared in v6 of at&t unix
<desrt> Schonhose; glad to hear :)
<Mobu1> mount: can't find /mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bojangles> Schonhose, well that is interesting...what did you use to access the cups printer
<Schonhose> desrt, yeah it only took me like oh well 2 days or so
<topyli> bojangles: there's a great difference. you can link non-free stuff against lgpl libraries
<desrt> Schonhose; what is working?
<Schonhose> bojangles, I made a samba connection at last
<bojangles> topyli, well everybody already knows that...
<Schonhose> desrt, network printing
<desrt> ah
<desrt> a fickle beast at best
<Mobu1> mount: can't find /mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bojangles> Schonhose, oh.ok...well that will save people a lot of money
<desrt> Mobu1; did you forget the /dev/hda1 part?
<bojangles> Schonhose, if they can all share one printer
<Mobu1> oh I forgot a space...
<gotonpo> ok. i have an executable script. anyone want to tell me how to place it in a startup scripts list?
<desrt> :)
<Mobu1> YES!!!!!!!!!!!111
<Mobu1> THANK YOU!
<desrt> np :)
<Kimppa> I had apache2 installed, but I removed. Now I'm trying to install it again using apt-get, but it doesn't create a /etc/apache2/-folder??
<jadedstar> Mobul: congrats :-)
<Kimppa> any ideas?
<Schonhose> bojangles, it's in a home situation where the printer is connected to my desktop and my girlfriend would like to print from the laptop
<GoOooOGlE> Does the CD Shipping of Ubuntu take 4-6 weeks AFTER the shipping date or the date I ordered ?
<jatos> my recent order took 6months
<MIK3MAN> is there a gui interface for gnome to forward ports? I think ubuntu has a built in firewall and I need to configure it
<Schonhose> GoOooOGlE, it might just take longer
<jatos> or was it 8 months?
<GoOooOGlE> :|
<bojangles> Schonhose, well that is a very good finding you made.
<Mobu1> I'm copying all my music files from windows into my linux folder now
<jatos> are there any people who actually work with ShipIP
<topyli> MIK3MAN: firestarter
<jatos> *ShipIT
<TokenBad> what was the program in ubuntu to check net stuff again..like iptrac or something
<MIK3MAN> topyli: thanks I'll check it
<gotonpo> mwahah. i love ubuntu.
<Schonhose> bojangles, are you sure? Some people might just say that it was the easy part
<jatos> erm look in applications menu...
<gotonpo> exit
<jmspeex> Anyone can help get a printer working???
<jatos> systems tools > network tools
<TokenBad> no..
<topyli> TokenBad: iptraf
<TokenBad> ahhh
<jmspeex> CPUS web interface doesn't work, nor does foomatic-gui :-(
<TokenBad> there it is
<TokenBad> off by one letter
<jatos> kk
<sJaM> die3
<jatos> die3?????????
<jatos> I gonna go now and actually install hoary hedgehog on an HD instead of using the live cd
<bojangles> Schonhose, no that is a good finding....a lot of people are just getting their printers to work...so you have found a way to extend this to network printers.
<Kimppa> I'm trying to install apache2, but it doesn't create the /etc/apache2/-folder, any ideas how I can get the installation package to create it as well?
<jatos> before I go, would work if I did an expert install of ubuntu 5.01 didn't install the gui then got konstruct to install KDE?
<Gourami> anyone here using gnomeicu
<Kimppa> anyone?
<useruser> how can I search to find out which package contains a particular file? is there an equivalent of packages.debian.org?
<topyli> jatos: easy way to get kde is to install kubuntu-desktop
<topyli> Gourami: gnomeicu is obsoleted by gaim i think
<jatos> kk
<supernix> is it just me or is the junk mail filter not working in thunderbird
<jatos> how do I install kubuntu-desktop, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<useruser> what's the equivalent in ubuntu of the kernel-headers-xxx-x-x packages?
<topyli> Gourami: latest release was march 28, 2004. i think the protocol itself has changed after that
<teferi> useruser: linux-headers
<useruser> i can't find the mpspec.h file anywhere in ubuntu :(
<teferi> (-xxx-x-x)
<r0d> anyone here play w/ new simplekde?
<useruser> teferi: i have linux-headers installed (without the -xxx-x-x - i don't seem to have those pacakges available)
<teferi> useruser: grab linux-headers-{386,686,k7,whichever you have}
<useruser> teferi: oh, sorry, it seems to be in include/asm
<Gourami> iah I C
<Gourami> thanks topyli
<useruser> teferi: E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<xliu> is there any way to make a virtual cd ?
<useruser> teferi: aargh
<Gourami> makes sense now
<useruser> teferi: i am too stupid today
<dr_willis> xliu,  dd the cd to a file and mount it with the loopback device is one way
<Kimppa> I'm trying to install apache2, but it doesn't create the /etc/apache2/-folder, any ideas how I can get the installation package to create it as well?
<C4in> hi i wamt to listen mp3 music with my ubuntu :D anyone can help me?
<xliu> thanks , dr_willis
<xliu> dr_willis, what is the loopback device
<digitalfox> C4in, add "universe multiverse" to your repositories
<digitalfox> in Synaptic
<C4in> -.- what?
<digitalfox> and then look up mp3
<digitalfox> System->Administration->Syntaptic Package Manager
<digitalfox> (enter your password when/if prompted)
<digitalfox> Settings->Repositories
<digitalfox> select the "Ubuntu 5.03 "Hoary Hedgehog" (Binary)' repository
<dr_willis> xliu,  a special feaure of mount to allow 'filesystems' to be held in a large file
<digitalfox> click edit
<r0d> needed to patch driver which i did in source. went fine. i recompiled the kernel and modules nothing happens. tried to use kernel image after and still card doesnt work
<digitalfox> and under sections add universe and multiverse
<digitalfox> so the field reads "main restricted universe multiverse" (without the quotes)
<A[D] minS> '/path/to/libtcl.so' <- where i can get da path ?
<digitalfox> C4in, got all that?
<C4in> yes
<C4in> im searching :D
<digitalfox> you'll need to reload your package info first
<topyli> C4in: don't forget to press "reload" before searching
<digitalfox> *nod*
<useruser> damn damn damn insmod: error inserting 'sm56': -1 Invalid module format
<C4in> i have only 800x600 screen size so it needs some window moving :D
<digitalfox> hehe
<A[D] minS> how i can give new user sudo access ?
<useruser> A[D] minS: visudo
<Trackilizer> hey ppl
<Trackilizer> sup?
<jmspeex> OK, why is it that all the tools but "su" refuse my root password???
<jmspeex> Is that a bug of a feature?
<topyli> jmspeex: they want your user password
<digitalfox> use your user password, jmspeex
<jmspeex> what about the cups web interface?
<digitalfox> that should use your root pass
<digitalfox> C4in, any luck?
<jmspeex> All it tells me is "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing."
<digitalfox> C4in, you want to use rhythmbox?
<digitalfox> jmspeex, why don't you just use that then?
<jmspeex> What's this menu??
<digitalfox> from your main menu bar
<digitalfox> where applications and places are?
<C4in> hmm
<jmspeex> topyli: the network config app doesn't want my user passwd either
<digitalfox> that's weird
<C4in> i don't find it
<dr_willis> grr - for some odd reason the gnome 'samba' tools are not seeing my other shares.. well it sees them.. but says they cant be acessed 'perhap they have been recently deleted'
<digitalfox> C4in, odd
<dr_willis> not even sure where to start..
<digitalfox> brb
<funkyHat> meh, i can't get samba shares to show up at all:(
<C4in> can we talk in a querry? everthings is so fast here :|
<mcsteels> can any1 help me out with this?? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/674
<jmspeex> digitalfox: I don't find anything that looks like that. Plus cups web intf should work.
<dr_willis> funkyHat,  whats annoying is that i run smb4k ad they are all seen fine
<chillywilly> how do you edit services for ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> hey urban
* bluefoxicy pokes Digis 
<bluefoxicy> *digitalfox
<bluefoxicy> <@solar> it's a trampoline that causes the problem and can be fixed by disabling alsr on it
<bluefoxicy> <@solar> which mind you we have patched before
<jmspeex> I've been strugling with this for more than an hour and still haven't even managed to start a printer configurator. RH4 did that fine.
<bluefoxicy> <@solar> actually upstream attempted to recode it
<bluefoxicy> <@solar> but messed it all up
<bluefoxicy> <bluefoxicy> it's red hat intentionally sabatoging pax  :)
<bluefoxicy> digitalfox:  Ever notice I treat Red Hat as the Microsoft of the Linux world?  :P
<mcsteels> can any1 please help me out with this?? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/674
<jmspeex> Does any Ubuntu developer actually own a printer (and got it to work)?
<bluefoxicy> hi jmspeex
<pax> someone said pax?
<bluefoxicy> pax:  I meant pax.grsecurity.net :)
<dr_willis> my networked laserjet6l works great.
<dr_willis> :P
<pax> hehe :)
<bluefoxicy> pax:  you should /join #pax :P
<bluefoxicy> and hi pitti
<jmspeex> dr_willis: How did you configure it?
<pax> I have a channel I dont know about
<pitti> Hey bluefoxicy
<jmspeex> It's not that much that my printer doesn't work. I'm not even able to get a config tool to work.
<bluefoxicy> pitti:  did you see the gcc ML gave an OK to commit on a cleaned-up ProPolice patch?
<dr_willis> jmspeex,  fired up the cups config.. click netdirect (or somthing like that) fir the connection. entered its ip selected the kind of printer.
<mcsteels> can any1 help me with compiler error??
<pitti> bluefoxicy: I saw this, that's great
<bluefoxicy> jmspeex:  system->administration->printers
<Br34ch> !hello
<ubotu> Br34ch: I don't know, could you explain it?
<pitti> bluefoxicy: trulux told me at once, happy day :-)
<bluefoxicy> pitti:  Breezy?  :)  *cute eyes*
<nickw> anyone know what module to load on install to use compaq 5300 smart array controllers?
<jmspeex> bluefoxicy: I see only a "system->printers" and it doesn't accept my passwd.
<nickw> I tried just server and it failed.
<jmspeex> dr_willis: what cups config?
<bluefoxicy> jmspeex:  turn capslock off?  :)
<pitti> bluefoxicy: hardly, unless it goes into a 4.0.x point release, which I doubt; we also have upstream version freezy
<pitti> freeze, even
<dr_willis> jmspeex,  the one in the system menu.
<pitti> bluefoxicy: but for Breezy+1 we should really aim to get that, that'd rock
<jmspeex> bluefoxicy: it IS off. "su" works fine. No other tool accepts my passwd though.
<bluefoxicy> pitti:  yes, the only other thing you'd have to shoot for is getting pi
<bluefoxicy> pie
<bluefoxicy> jmspeex:  sudo should work
<bluefoxicy> jmspeex:  ubuntu disables the root password and uses sudo, so it wants your password, not root's
<mcsteels> can any1 help me with compiler error??
<jmspeex> bluefoxicy: I tried both.
<nickw> I am installing on a compaq smartarray 5302 and get a kernel panic- Not Syncing
<jmspeex> This is completely ridiculous.
<bluefoxicy> tuw ohh.
<bluefoxicy> dum odd.
<bluefoxicy> hum
<bluefoxicy> whatever.
<C4in> -.-
<jmspeex> bluefoxicy: what's the (command-line) name of the tool?
<jmspeex> Is that foomatic-gui?
<bluefoxicy> jmspeex:  gksudo is used to sudo, gnome-cups-manager is the printers dialog
<bluefoxicy> which tool did you want
<jmspeex> bluefoxicy: I don't care. I just want ONE tool
<robert_pectol> jmspeex:   Just edit your /etc/sudoers file and you will be able to access the config tools...
<useruser> how can i install a 2.4 kernel?
<mcsteels> can any1 help me with compiler error?? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/674
<Thewarmachine> hello everyone
<Thewarmachine> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Thewarmachine
<Thewarmachine> what?
<Knowledge_> That ubuntuguide site is a God send
<funkyHat> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<jmspeex> robert_pectol: Still doesn't explain why the cups web interface locks me out
<useruser> if I want a 2.4 kernel, do I have to compile it myself in ubuntu? or are the precompiled packages?
<Knowledge_> lol
<Knowledge_> worked for me
<xliu> i am still puzzled about how to create a virtual CD, any information on how to do it?
<mcsteels> can any1 help me with compiler error?? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/674
<Thewarmachine> anyone know how to get a logitech quickcam to work in linux
<Thewarmachine> ?
<nickw> anyone on the compaq array controller kernel panic?
<funkyHat> anyone know how to get _any_ webcam work in linux?
<dataw0lf> yeah.
<robert_pectol> jmspeex:   I'm not familliar with the CUPS Web interface so I don't know what to tell you there...  my suggestion was more general in scope...
<Thewarmachine> lol
<thenuke> funkyHat: google knows
<thenuke> funkyHat: just checked
<mcsteels> funkyhat: mod your kernel.... doesnt work in amd64 ver tho i dont think
<funkyHat> cool
<Thewarmachine> datawolf i got the sound to work again!
<funkyHat> :)
<dataw0lf> Thewarmachine: good stuff
<Thewarmachine> any hints on the webcam?
<Melechorion> Hello
<Thewarmachine> hello melechorion
<dataw0lf> Thewarmachine: http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<Thewarmachine> ill check it out
<jmspeex> Plus foomatic-gui tells me: "ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2"
<Melechorion> I have a little problem
<cikilin> how to burn a dvd witch is audio ts video ts?
<Di42lo> Why there is no xchat 2.4.4 in the apt-get ?
<Melechorion> How can I install mplayer on Ubuntu 5 amd64?
<djp> regarding webcams... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<youa> need help, how do you make the sound work?
<youa> i just installed Ubuntu on an old computer, Compaq Presario 5280, and there is no sound, please help?
<Melechorion> When I use "apt-get update" the Shell means: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures coul dn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC
<Thewarmachine> youa what soundcard do you have?
<bojangles> useruser, you know that is a funny thing you asked about kernel 2.4
<youa> its with the motherboard
<Thewarmachine> lspci and look for the soundcard
<bojangles> useruser, because i did some testing....with 2.4 vs 2.6smp...and the opengl stuff is definitely slower by 1/2 or so on 2.6smp compared to the old 2.4
<cikilin> how to burn a dvd witch is audio ts video ts can anybody help me?
<youa> i'll try
<cikilin> ?
<jnk> cikilin, with growisofs
<bojangles> useruser, so that is still a strange and unresolved finding....and it does not matter which video card i try to use...they all are reduced by 1/2 speed under 2.6smp
<oompa> Hey I need to mount my hard drives. I eariler found a script which did all of it by itself so I didn't have to do much. Does anyone know where I can find this script again?
<youa> what's lspci and how do i look for the soundcard
<Thewarmachine> open a commmand box
<Thewarmachine> and type lspci
<Thewarmachine> then copy and paste all of it in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<youa> okay where to paste it?
<bojangles> useruser, the only thing i can think of is that the overhead for the smp kernel drastically cuts into the performance of the IPC associated with the graphics device.
<Thewarmachine> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Melechorion> can you say me a good apt server for mplayer?
<jnk> cikilin, you see how to use it?
<digitalfox> C4in, there's a section in the wiki that will explain it
<oompa> anyone?
<youa> okay, got it paste
<jnk> Melechorion, it's in multiverse
<Thewarmachine> whats the address?
<youa> do I send it?
<Thewarmachine> yeah
<jnk> oompa, but it's quite simple no need for a script?
<jnk> oompa, what are your needs exactly?
<youa> send, now what?
<Thewarmachine> copy the link in the browser window
<Thewarmachine> and paste link here
<cikilin> jnk is on synaptic growisofs?
<youa> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/676
<ajhobbs> youa...  Not seeing a sound card listed in that.
<oompa> jnk: I had 2 ntfs hard drives that I mounted. Now I converted one to FAT32 but it's still mounted as ntfs. I just want to change that. They mount at boot up
<jnk> cikilin, it's in dvd+rw-tools I think. You put AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS in some directory (say /some/dir) then you run a command such as: growisofs -Z /dev/hdc -dvd-video /some/dir   (you can also add the -dvd-compat option for maximal compatibilty)
<youa> don't know, but it's part of the motherboard
<ajhobbs> oopma: You can edit /etc/fstab to change the mount type.
<jnk> oompa, normally you set all this stuff in /etc/fstab
<Thewarmachine> youa thats weird
<useruser> bojangles: so you don't see the difference with 2.4. vs 2.6-non-smp?
<oompa> Mk thanks.
<bojangles> useruser, no...they are the same in non-smp mode
<Melechorion> jnk thanks
<youa> it's just part of the motherboard, is there a way to install driver or something?
<ajhobbs> youa:  Is it possible the onboard audio is disabled in bios on the computer?
<bojangles> useruser, but when you kick in Hyperthreading with smp to be able to handle 4 threads....it slows the graphics device by 1/2
<youa> how do you turn it on in the bios?
<oompa> so I just change nfts to fat32?
<mcphail> oompa: vfat
<oompa> ok
<bojangles> useruser, the only thing i can think of is it must be some extra IPC overhead
<ajhobbs> youa: Enter bios (usually delete key at boot) and look for a setting for on board devices.
<teferi> every time you use a cpu with hyperthreading, God kills a kitten.
<teferi> Please, think of the kittens.
<youa> what to do after that?
<oompa> rofl thank god for amd :D
<teferi> It's a hack to compensate for a terrible cpu design.
<Melechorion> how can I install the nVIDIA Graphic driver?
<ajhobbs> youa: Make sure it's enabled.  If it isn't enabled in bios, lspci won't see it, and linux won't be able to drive it.
<digitalfox> teferi, *nod*
<funkyHat> Melechorion, install the nvidia-glx package
<youa> okay, thanks, I will try it now
<ajhobbs> agree teferi
<funkyHat> Melechorion, read it's description too, there's in important instruction there
<ajhobbs> I've benched a little recently on a P4SMT, enabling SMT slowed the machine down in each case.  Benched server apps (apache, postfix, etc).
<wrtpeeps> anyone know what repository xfce4 is on?
<J_P> hi all
<Melechorion> funkyHat: thanks
<fjleon> hi, i am getting too low speeds using apt-get with the defaults servers. where can i find mirrors?
<fjleon> to put in sources.list
<bockman> wrtpeeps, universe
<wrtpeeps> hmm
<wrtpeeps> i installed ubuntu using the 'server' command
<wrtpeeps> i opened up the sources.list and uncommented the lines with universe
<wrtpeeps> i saved
<wrtpeeps> apt-get update
<wrtpeeps> but it cant find anything
<wrtpeeps> it doesn't even find fluxbox
<wrtpeeps> unless do i have to add something?
<bockman> wrtpeeps, that's all i have
<Melechorion> Supports the nvidia-glx driver 3D or only 2D
<neverone99> Has anyone had any lock-up issues with Firefox on certain sites like Ebay?
<ajhobbs> wrtpeeps fluxbox is in universe.
<ajhobbs> wrtpeeps http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/677
<jadedstar> Hey all. What's a *light* browser like firefox, same functionality but less drain?
<wrtpeeps> is universe and universe-security different?
<ajhobbs> wrtpeeps: Make sure it looks like that and you aren't getting errors doing apt-get update
<wrtpeeps> hey
<bojangles> teferi, well it is not about killing kittens...i suppose it is about sharing more resources and thus having less devoted hardware available for any one task.... i suppose....i am not really sure.
<wrtpeeps> i got it to work
<wrtpeeps> what do you call the GUI login package?
<wrtpeeps> so i can install it...
<teferi> it's about killing kittens
<teferi> hyperthreading is a hack, and it's not even a hack that works well
<ajhobbs> wrtpeeps:  Think it's ubuntu-desktop, but not sure.
<bojangles> teferi, no it is not about killing kittens...i think if i did not look at the graphics drawbacks and instead just ran 4 threads for some math computations i might actually see 15% increase in performance....not a lot to talk about but perhaps some.
<Melechorion> Can I install cedega .tgz with apt?
<Thewarmachine> slackware package?!
<Thewarmachine> i dunno
<bockman> Melechorion, if you make a deb out of it first
<Thewarmachine> you might have to alien it first
<jnk> Melechorion, don't they offer ubuntu debs?
<ajhobbs> Think there's a .deb package of cedega on the website.
<wrtpeeps> anyone know?
<ajhobbs> Can just do a dpkg -i cedega....deb
<Thewarmachine> dont u have to pay for it?
<Br34ch> What's the url to Ubuntu forums? I see no out link to it on Ubuntu's official site :x
<Melechorion> how can I make .deb from this tgz?
<ajhobbs> Yes.  It's a subscription service.
<wrtpeeps> ubuntuforums.org
<Br34ch> Thank you
<wrtpeeps> anyone know the name of that gui ubuntu installs on default installation for logging in?
<spamalope> Melechorion: man tar
<jnk> wrtpeeps, gdm
<socomm> wrtpeeps: GDM.
<wrtpeeps> thanks
<Thewarmachine> alien -d -i xxxxx.tgz
<Thewarmachine> *think it works*
<Petaris> Is there an Ubuntu project for LTSP?
<J_P> Anyone know if breeze will be with reiserfs4 option ?
<wrtpeeps> i can get gdm via apt-get?
<jnk> wrtpeeps, type "dpkg -l gdm" to check it's not already here (if the output begins with 'i' it's installed)
<eikke> hija
<wrtpeeps> Petaris: http://linus.yhspatriot.net/cs/docs/ubuntu_howto/UbuntuLTSPInstall
<jadedstar> Hey all. What's a *light* browser like firefox, same functionality but less drain?
<Thewarmachine> pekka
<eikke> could anyone tell me how much disk space I need for a "standard" ubuntu install, without data?
<Petaris> wrtpeeps: thanks
<bojangles> teferi, anyway this stuff is history and they will have real dual cores out in the near future.
<jnk> jadedstar, this doesn't exist because of all the firefox extensions
<wrtpeeps> jnk: it isn't installed
<Thewarmachine> jnk lol
<bojangles> teferi, who knows what results that will achieve.
<jnk> wrtpeeps, so aptitude install gdm
<wrtpeeps> as i only done the server install (no packages)
<jnk> ok
<jadedstar> jnk: lol figures, firefox takes so much mem :(
<youa> help, how do you go into the bios on a preconfigured computer like compaq?
<youa> when you boot it up, there is only the compaq logo, how do you go into the bios?
<jnk> jadedstar, well you can try epiphany or galeon
<knisoR> youa> del, f2, f12
<bojangles> teferi, i think Montecito is planned to be released soon
<knisoR> pick one :)
<Thewarmachine> i think its the f9 key
<wrtpeeps> jnk: when i reboot, gdm will automatically load after install?
<Thewarmachine> hit it repeatedly
<jadedstar> jnk: I've heard galeon is pretty much the same way, haven't heard much about epiphany though
<Petaris> wrtpeeps: All I get is a site error when I try to pull that page
<J_P> anyone know about if is possible have reiserfs4 in next release ?
<Thewarmachine> or f12
<jnk> wrtpeeps, I think so...
<Amaranth> reiser4 is crack
<bojangles> jnk, epiphany is nice...you can put your favorite links in a menu bar for shortcuts
<bwlang> i get an MD5Sum mismatch when i try to install iptraf... anybody know what causes this?
<Thewarmachine> lol amaranth
<jnk> J_P, you can always compile your own kernel
<jadedstar> bojangles: how is epiphany on memory?
<bwlang> other than an actual MD5Sum mismatch of course ;)
<Thewarmachine> jnk I was advised against that
<bojangles> jadedstar, well i don't know...i haven't monitored it running for any length of time....but it is a nice browser
<wrtpeeps> anyone know a good file browser other than nautilus?
<jnk> Thewarmachine, against what? building your own kernel?
<Thewarmachine> yeah
<Thewarmachine> lol
<jadedstar> bojangles: okies thanks, trying to find something that is a lil less of a mem hog, running Ubuntu on a laptop through VPC so I'm kinda short on mem atm :(
<Petaris> wrtpeeps: gentoo
<teferi> bojangles: yes, unfortunately, intel's new dual-core chips are still P4s, arent they?
<XeosX> im running ubuntu on my thinkpad 600e with the infamous sound problem, have read all the documents in the help blog and still no luck. does anyone have any sugestions?
<wrtpeeps> Petaris: eh?
<Thewarmachine> people told me not to unless I absolutely had to
<wrtpeeps> gentoo is a filebrowser?
<jnk> Thewarmachine, well I advise you not to run linux... Seriously it all depends on what you want and how much time you want to spend maintaining your system
<Petaris> wrtpeeps: yep
<cikilin> i can not copy paste in a terminal;how to?
<nosexp> hello
<youa> thanks warmachine
<bojangles> jadedstar, well eipiphany has a bookmarks bar which you can put a few key links that you typically use...and it is just great
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Riggzy_Linux> Kubuntu is up and running great :) Just got my Wacom working nice, but... since I edited by xorg.conf, my PS/2 mouse stopped working..?
<youa> i will try f9 or f12 like you said
<jadedstar> bojangles: thanks, I'll try it out
<Thewarmachine> jnk im just passing along what  was told
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> i did it anyway
<jnk> cikilin, in the terminal use shortcuts with ctrl+maj instead of ctrl
<Petaris> wrtpeeps: http://www.obsession.se/gentoo/
<bojangles> jadedstar, ok...first you add the bookmark...then you edit the bookmark and post it to your bookmarks bar.
<mikl> how do you find out which package a given file comes from?
<bojangles> jadedstar, and after you set it up..it is great to use
<jmspeex> kcontrol tells me it can't communicate with su. Any idea?
<jnk> Thewarmachine, well it's true you'r more likely to run into troubles with your own kernel
<bojangles> jadedstar, but i don't know if it has any memory leaks...i have not monitored for that
<knowledge__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/679 <----are these directions correct? because the last time I tried to use them the *py2.3* commands didn't work
<topyli> Petaris: i wish there were a gtk2 version of emelfm
<Thewarmachine> yup
<Thewarmachine> !
<ubotu> Thewarmachine: Wish i knew
<astronut> I am trying to get the wheel mouse side of my laptop touchpad working off the live cd. I found this page (http://wiki.cynapses.org/index.php/TIP_HP_Pavilion_zv5000_Notebook#Touchpad) online, but replacing the mouses in xorg.conf with these values did nothing...any one have experienc with this?
<jnk> astronut, did you restart the x server?
<Petaris> topyli: I've only used that one a very few times
<astronut> juk: yes, of course
<jnk> mikl, dkpg -S file
<jadedstar> bonjangles: I may set it up and monitor it. So far I've no lunk and when I use Firefox I feel like i have to keep poking the hamster on the wheel to get it to run :(
<mikl> jnk: ok, thank you
<topyli> Petaris: it's a lot like gentoo
<jnk> mikl, dpkg I mean
<mikl> jnk: yeah, I figured ;)
<trinidad> HOWTO QUESTION? Would like to install the latest nvidia drivers available for linux.  Can someone  help
<jmspeex> trinidad: don't
<Riggzy_Linux> trinidad - sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<topyli> Petaris: wow, there's http://emelfm2.org/ :)
<ajhobbs> knowledge: Those directions would be correct for that specific example.
<Riggzy_Linux> (they worked for me)
<astronut> trinidad: NVIDIA>Org, download the installer, sh NVIDIAL..... and gogah...stupid
<astronut>  java client...wt
<jnk> jadedstar, otherwise, lynx is pretty good but misses some features
<astronut> fit's not mappping the
<astronut> keypresses in the right roder
<astronut> what the hell?
<knowledge__> anyone take a little looksy at that link?
<Petaris> topyli: looks nice
<ajhobbs> Jadestar: Mind if I ask what you're trying to get at?
<knowledge__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/679
<Riggzy_Linux> And after the drivers are installed (if you're using apt-get), enter this into the command line: nvidia-glx-config enable
* astronut types very deliberately
<jadedstar> ajhobbs: trying to find a light mem browser
<thewarmachine> ahhh
<thewarmachine> you never fully appreciate xchat
<thewarmachine> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<astronut> thewarmachine: me?
<thewarmachine> nah
<thewarmachine> just in general
<berta> i have just installed ubuntu for the first time, but i have trouble with my screen size , pictures and windows is so big that  i  cannot reach the proper buttons, need some help
<Petaris> topyli: no apt package for it yet though
<The_Vox> jadedstar: links works well...there's even a graphic version of it
<ajhobbs> Really your only choices for featureful browsers would be Firefox (and the derivatives, galleon(?), epiphany), or Konqueror from KDE.
<trinidad> thank you but, however, apt tells me I have the latest version and I know I don't
<astronut> oh.... i normally ssh to home and use irssi+ screen, but my server's fucked and i am 60 miles away, so using a java client (on windows, xchat's GTK conflicted with GAIM's)
<astronut> trinidad: apt-get update
<thewarmachine> which do you folks prefer gaim or xchat for irc?
<funkyHat> trinidad, ubuntu verstions are often behind individual project releases
<cikilin> jnk i cant get it
<topyli> Petaris: i'm building right now :)
<funkyHat> thewarmachine, x-chat
<thewarmachine> lol
<astronut> thewarmachine: xchat in gui, irssi in console
<yyc747> will ubuntu hoary run usably on a 600 MHz celeron with 128MB of RAM?
<The_Vox> trinidad: unless you *need* one of the bugfixes ofthe new nvidia drivers, the ones in ubuntu work
<jadedstar> thewarmachine: x-chat
<Riggzy_Linux> I just got my Wacom working, following instructions in the wiki - but after a reboot my PS/2 mouse stopped working. Here's my xorg.conf: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/316439
<XeosX> yeah yy
<XeosX> im running it on a 400mhz with 220
<XeosX> rocks
<XeosX> almost boots faster than windows
<Petaris> topyli: cool, let me know how you like it
<funkyHat> trinidad, i have the ubuntu release of the nividia drivers working fine
<yyc747> XeosX: nice... XP ran like crap on it
<berta> is there anybody that can tell me how to adjust my screen so i can use ubuntu properly
<thewarmachine> xp isnt what it claims to be
<trinidad> funkyHat, Me too h owever i would like to have the latest nvidia drivers
<trinidad> right now they are 7174 on this machine
<trinidad> i would like to put the latest
<trinidad> but if not possible...oh well
<yyc747> thewarmachine: tell me about it... but it's still better to have a slow XP install than ME (which is what it came with)
<funkyHat> trinidad, it is possible, it's just quite messy
<thewarmachine> me is really a disaster
<trinidad> i tried once by init 3 then installing but the module wouldn't unload for me or something like that
<thewarmachine> xp drains resources for no reason
<trinidad> not a problem
<trinidad> my drivers work good
<trinidad> kde 3.4 transparency is great
<jadedstar> thewarmachine: lol all windows drain resources for no reason
<trinidad> wondered what it would take to get sound out of apple's quick time movie preview site
<funkyHat> jadedstar, how so?
<trinidad> mplayer shows the video but there is no sound
<berta> hvordan i all verden skal jeg f skjermbildet mitt til  passe
<thewarmachine> in a mac and microsoft world, we are the few
<thewarmachine> the proud
<thewarmachine> the linux community!
<FloK> hi
<jadedstar> funkyHat: because of the caching system microsoft found the GUI on
<jadedstar> funkyHat: founded*
<ajhobbs> Lol.  TheWarmachine... Have to use all three.  Does that make me an outcast?
<jadedstar> funkyHat: slowly but surely it'll suck the machine dry :-)
<berta> norsk?
<thewarmachine> lol... i ran all three from windows
<Riggzy_Linux> Anyone see what's up in this xorg.conf to stop the PS/2 mouse working? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/316439
<funkyHat> jadedstar, so that's what it is. *feels enlightened*
<Petaris> wrtpeeps: I can't get that url to work
<funkyHat> i've noticed something odd.... linux takes a while to boot, but seconds to shut down, windows is the opposite
<ajhobbs> Riggzy -> Set Option Device to /dev/input/mice rather than /mouse0?
<thewarmachine> do you think mac running on x86 or 64 is better than ppc?
<thewarmachine> funkyhat i get that all the time
<The_Vox> Riggzy_Linux: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<jadedstar> funkyHat: lol I hate MS with a passion, stuck with it because of a few olddies on the board at work who insist they can't learn a new OS :-(
<funkyHat> yeah, it always happens, i was just wondering why
<ajhobbs> funkyHat Windows starts services in parallel to save time, relying on them to be ready by the time the user gets moving, linux startup for the most part is serial, one step at a time.
<ajhobbs> There are some alternate startup scripts that start in parallel with dependencies.  Those can boot fast, but they aren't common yet.
<Riggzy_Linux> The_Vox - nothing odd there
<thewarmachine> funkyhat thats because the changes made in windows are rarely applied until you shutdown
<thewarmachine> you can force it to shutdown
<Pro_Newbie> Can someone advice me of a good BitTorrent client (except the default and Azureusa
<phzi> Pro_Newbie: what do you want it to do?
<astronut> Pro_Newbie, what's wrong with azerus?
<yyc747> Pro_Newbie: bittornado
<thewarmachine> whats wrong with azureus?
<konki> hardware/driver problem... does anyone know how i can install or get the driver for my CD-R drive.. hp psc 8200 series??
<kbrooks> Pro_Newbie: bittornado > *
<The_Vox> Riggzy_Linux: what does it say about your mouse?
<thewarmachine> why dont you modprobe the mouse
<Pro_Newbie> astronut: i dont like it :)
<thewarmachine> modprobe /dev/ps2
<to|m> hi, is it possible to set soundeffekts in keyboard clicks?
<thewarmachine> if its ps2
<konki> Pro_Newbie, try GNOME bittorrent...
<Petaris> to|m: sounds annoying to me
<konki> i tried bittornado and it didn't installed... GNOME bittorrent installed good and it downloads good
<konki> azureus didn't work for me to... java problem...
<konki> anyone knows how come my system ain't detecting my CD-R drive??
<to|m> Petaris: yes I know, I thought also, but the sound could be a motivation so write on 2 me, i think:)
<ajhobbs> konki Is it not showing up in the dmesg as a drive (say /dev/hdc?)
<berta> i am new at this, can anybody read me
<Slipaway172> i have one quick question! out of the box does ubuntu come installed with a firewall that is rock solid? i want to take out my router b/c it is blocking me from websites or email accounts. sites like www.nextel.com, www.sprint.com www.g4tv.com and MANY others.
<The_Vox> berta: yes, we can see you. When you don't get answers to your questions, it usually means nobody knows the answer.
<ajhobbs> Slipaway172, out of the box, no services are running, so no need of a firewall.
<berta> ok, thank yoy
<topyli> Petaris: emefm2 works, and seems delightfully similar to the old one
<The_Vox> Slipaway172: yes and no. It comes with iptables, but you have to write a script to do the firewalling.
<to|m> hmmm, isn't there a way to do keyboard click sounds?
<Slipaway172> would you recommend firestarter
<konki> ajhobbs, well i go to Places Computer and i don't see it when i open it up... but i can see it when i open device manager...
<mcphail> Slipaway172: firestarter seems quite good
<ajhobbs> I recommend Shorewall, but it's overkill for most apps.
<Slipaway172> but all i do is browse , download
<mcphail> firestarter will be fine
<to|m> keyboardsound like an old Adler or electric typewirter ,)
<Slipaway172> thanks. downloading it now
<Mobu1> anyone here familiar with XMMS?
<berta> do i need antivirus program or fire wall to use ubuntu
<Mobu1> ?
<mcphail> berta: a firewall is a good precaution
<astronut> can someone paste back that question i asked about the touchpad? (I switched clients)
<ajhobbs> konki, Not sure, i'd try cdrecord --scanbus from the command line to see if a drive is detected.
<Melechorion> I have installed the mplayer now with apt, but when I'll listen to a .wma or .mp3 file, the player doesn't react :((
<The_Vox> berta: antivirus is un-needed in linux...firewall is always a good idea
<berta> where can i download that
<Slipaway172> i would also like to know does, shorewall require configuring ? downloading in the package manager?
<The_Vox> Mobu1: ask your question, if somebody has an answer you'll get it
<Mobu1> ok
<othernoob> The_Vox: why do you think that av is not needed?
<ajhobbs> Slipaway172, shorewall requires configuring.  It is unconfigured and does not work out of the box.
<funkyHat> berta, a firewall is sensible, you can get the Firestarter firewall through the package management program in ubuntu once it is installed
<Slipaway172> mobul. try /join #xmms
<Slipaway172> ok
<flub> berta: a default install will have all ports closed to a acceptable degree imho
<Mobu1> ok thanks
<michetti> Hi, anybody know why ubuntu automaticaly run "apt-get clean" and if it is possible to disable it? I'm using Hoary
<Slipaway172> and i just leave it running in the tool bar... right
<The_Vox> othernoob: how many virus have you seen *in the wild* for linux?
<astronut> michetti: there is a max cache size in apt's conf
<astronut> michetti: also check cron
<Petaris> topyli: cool, I'll have to try it later
<jadedstar> The_Vox lol
<ajhobbs> Slipaway, shorewall is a system level service, it doesn't run as a user.
<othernoob> The_Vox: a few, but that doesn't answer my question.
<phzi> othernoob: you have?
<Slipaway172> The_Vox,  i saw somewhere there were about 900 but they are all DEAD. outdated and are patched LOngtime ago
<The_Vox> othernoob: in the wild??? I've been on linux for 9 years and haven't seen one yet.
<phzi> I have never run into an 'in the wild' virus
<knowledge__> rpmbuild --rebuild --define 'pyver 2.3' wxPython2.6-2.6.1.0-1.src.rpm <----can someone tell me what the pyver2.3 means in this command?
<Gourami> using GAIM to chat via IRC can I switch off text formatting ?
<ajhobbs> Have to agree with The_Vox.  Only reason I have clamav is to keep friends with Windows boxes safe.
<The_Vox> othernoob: why would I want an antivirus if there are no linux viruses? it's not needed, period.
<Slipaway172> ajhobbs, so ....... does it run it tool bar or can i just clikc the close button and will it still run?
<berta> i am totally blank about this, so i need to know where to find a firewall, i suppose i cant use norton internet security
<othernoob> berta: what's wrong with iptables????
<phzi> berta: why do you want a firewall even?
<ajhobbs> Slipaway172, shorewall is not graphical, it does not run on any tool bar.  It's a system level firewall that needs to be hand configured using a text editor...
<jadedstar> berta: I don't think they offer a Linux version
<mcphail> berta: download Firestarter as above
<knowledge__> ohhhh does that mean that the system will recognice it as "pyver 2.3"?
<The_Vox> ajhobbs: fortunately for me, nobody I know uses windows, except my gf...and she has the good habits of the people who has been using computers for many many years :)
<michetti> astronut, thanks. Should I set it o 0 to disable it?
<ajhobbs> If you do not have any services you don't need a firewall on linux.  If all you do is browse and download, you don't need one.
<astronut> michetti: not sure, rtmp
<Slipaway172> ajhobbs, im running it now and its running as a GUI
<michetti> astronut, ok
<topyli> phzi: to do IP masquerading for the windows client :)
<youa> i accidentally remove the trash icon on the panel on the desktop, how do i get it back?
<Melechorion> what kind of bug kills my mplayer?
<ajhobbs> Slipaway172, What exactly are you running right now?
<Slipaway172> hoary
<berta> thank you very much everybody, no its only the problem with my screen pictture that is way to big
<ajhobbs> Thought you just said you had a firewall running as a gui app?
<carambol> youa: richt click on panel > Add
<The_Vox> youa: right-click on the panel, select Panel Menu/Add to Panel/Applet/Trash
<jadedstar> youa: right click on the panel, then add to panel
<jadedstar> youa: there is an option for trash :-)
<Slipaway172> yes i am..... it has buttons and such
<ajhobbs> Slip ->  That is probably firestarter then?
<youa> thanks
<jadedstar> youa: yw
<Slipaway172> yea....
<Melechorion> grml
<Ju1ce> how to reconfigure x
<phzi> anyone know much about duplicating ALSA outputs? so I can have hw0,1 and hw0,2 play the same thing?
<ajhobbs> That's completely different from shorewall.  =)  They're different systems.  Firestarter is fine for single machines, shorewall is more useful in router/lan setups.
<astronut> so, i'm trying to configure my laptop's touchpad on a live cd, prior to moving to a dual boot...it works ok, except there's a strip down the side that is used as a mouse wheel, based on software mapping... i removed all the mice entries in xorg.conf and used the stuff here (http://wiki.cynapses.org/index.php/TIP_HP_Pavilion_zv5000_Notebook#Touchpad) but it makes no difference...what should i look at to try to change?
<topyli> ajhobbs: firestarter is doing fine on this here lan :)
<Slipaway172> sorry for the confusion ajhobbs
<ajhobbs> np
<knowledge__> Can someone tell me if hd0,1 is where the boot partition is?
<sJaM> haha
<Ju1ce> how to start the x configure gui, i can't remember
<sJaM> you can find out yourself knowledge__
<knisoR> if your bootable /boot partition resides on you first disk, second partition, the answer is YES
<ajhobbs> Topyli, I like shorewall for router boxes.  Got using it a while back and now have a monstrous rule set with multiple interfaces, 2 types of vpns, and a partridge in a pear tree.
<knowledge__> sJaM, how so?
<sJaM> find /grub/stage1
<sJaM> in the grub shell
<astronut> knowledge__: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[dev equivelent of hd0,1]  bs = 1M count =1 then reboot...if the box boots up ok, yes
<Thewarmachine> are there any good native-linux games?
<J_P> ubuntu not have "joe" package ?
<astronut> Thewarmachine: quake, unreal, etc?
<astronut> doom?
<othernoob> Thewarmachine: doom3-linux? then again, that's not a good game..
<astronut> they all have linux ports
<knisoR> tuxkart
<mcphail> Thewarmachine: I think id release for linux
<The_Vox> Thewarmachine: frozen bubble!
<Thewarmachine> they are all to be paid for yes?
<sJaM> netpanzer
<knisoR> four-in-a-row
<kbrooks> what's the command used for ...
<phzi> anyone know much about duplicating ALSA outputs? so I can have hw0,1 and hw0,2 play the same thing?
<pax> tuxkart is my favorite :)
<kbrooks> grub '(hd0)'?
<topyli> ajhobbs: depends on the complexity of the network of course
<ajhobbs> topyli Yep yep.
<pax> kbrooks: grub (hd0,0)
<The_Vox> Thewarmachine: frozen bubble is Free Software...same as foobillard....lots of fun both :)
<dataw0lf> kbrooks: specifies your root partition.
<kbrooks> dataw0lf: im not a noob
<ray_> anybody else have sound problems with enemy-territory?
<dataw0lf> kbrooks: I don't care if you are or not, I just saw a question (i.e. 'what's the command used for' 'grub (hd0,0)' and answered.
<Thewarmachine> saying noob is DEATH!!
<kbrooks> setup (hd0,0), correct?
<Slipaway172> turns ICMP filtering on so i should be good to go ......thanks to all
<pax> kbrooks: I dunno what you're trying to do but if you are restoring grub with Live CD or Knoppix then:  grub> root (hd0,0) | grub> setup (hd0)  | grub> quit
<dataw0lf> kbrooks: you're not a noob.  and don't want help. figure it out.
<knisoR> Slipaway172> what ICMP filters do you use ?
<mbirkis> is there a ndiswrapper available for ubuntu?
<ray_> i have to run this every time i want sound in enemy-territory ....anybody know of a quick fix? echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" &gt; /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss</pre>
<Slipaway172> one on firestarter
<dataw0lf> ray_: create a shell script and run it upon boot (rc.local)
<Melechorion> o_0 my subwoofer doesn't work under ubuntu
<teferi> ray_: irc doesn't use html...
<RzR> hi
<ray_> teferi: yeah i know i forgot to take that out
<sJaM> yes they do
<ray_> dataw0lf: i have no idea how to do that
<RzR> is there a way to create gnome "volumes" links from /etc/fstab ?
<chaps0063> are there any quick setup ftp servers?
<knisoR> chaps0063> apt-get install vsftpd or proftpd, anonymous out of tha box
<chaps0063> knisoR: what dir does it share/
<sJaM> no, you have to change the config knisoR
<sJaM> /home/ftp
<knisoR> proftpd has more features (ldap, mysql etc), vsftpd is "more" secure
<knisoR> and robust
<Mobu1> and idea where I can get glib 1.2?
<bojangles> man that sure was an interesting article on linuxbios efforts over at lxer today....what a great article
<knisoR> /home/ftp that is
<wrtpeeps> is there a package i need to download to get my fonts?
<knisoR> sJaM> sorry, under Debian it is
<dataw0lf> ray_: sorry, I'm on some RHEL machines and mistakenly told you rc.local... check the manpages for update-rc.d and /etc/init.d/README
<wrtpeeps> cus i'm getting errors from X about fonts
<ajhobbs> pureftpd is an option as well.
<ray_> dataw0lf: thanks
<Mobu1> does anyone know where I can get GLIN 1.2?
<Mobu1> GLIB*
<chaps0063> thanks.
<Mobu1> anyone?
<othernoob> Mobu1: google?
<othernoob> ever heard of it?
<Mobu1> yeah
<othernoob> cool
<Mobu1> now shut up and stop being such an asshole
<othernoob> lol
* highvoltage hates it when people are assholes
<|rockinnerd|> arse
<othernoob> you know, if you had used google, you'd already have it..
<|rockinnerd|> watch the f****** language :-)
<knowledge__> othernoob, I think he might have been trying to figure out the "apt-get" command
<ajhobbs> Mobu1 -> Doesn't 'apt-get install libglib1.2 libglib1.2-dev' get it for you?
<othernoob> knowledge__: a very difficult task indeed
<knowledge__> othernoob, it might not be a difficult task for you because you already know how to use command, but people like me who aren't that good with the command line, have a hard time
<nonuthin> othernoob: Do you find it difficult to distinguish the radius and ulna bones in your arm?  Would you appreciate a doctor berating you if you ask which is which?
<knowledge__> right
<knowledge__> you have to be a tad bit more understanding
<othernoob> nonuthin: yes, a book would be more than enough, if i didn't know it ;)
<knisoR> I liked the example :)
<ajhobbs> Actually doctors are pretty silly with computers anyway.  A broken laptop will come in from a doctor labelled "broken" no more info.
<othernoob> knisoR: so did i, then again, my brother is a doc ;)
<Will_> in terrible handwritng
<ajhobbs> Bingo, Will_
<knisoR> othernoob> bit you still can't find your ulna bones ;-)
<Will_> I like doctors. They help me when I am sick
<Will_> Doctors like me. I fix their computers
<ajhobbs> I like doctors, they pay my bills.  =)
<othernoob> knisoR: uhu. try to win on a field i don't know anything about next time ;)
<ajhobbs> Still doesn't keep them from being goofy.  Or maybe that's a trait of cardiologists.
<phzi> I dislike doctors and western medicine
* knisoR thinks
<phzi> its all a scam and conspiracy for the drug companies to make billions
* mcphail wishes the IT people at his hospital had a clue about anything...
<IcemanV9> mcphail: pass out Ubuntu CDs! :p
<ajhobbs> Ugh.  You really want more total beginners in here?  =)
<knisoR> that's why they should legalize canabis, everyone could feel alright :D
<mcphail> IcemanV9: took me 18 months to persuade them to let me install firefox
<dawkirst> knisoR, I agree man.
<hondje> at least you could persuade them :)
<mcphail> ;)
<dawkirst> Is there anyway I can emulate a small Windows ap?
<zausband> Newbie here how do you get toolbars when looking through folders?
<hondje> HIPPA makes them have to check everything 10,000 times :(
<knowledge__> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<jk24> Hi all
<knowledge__> hahaha
<knowledge__> that's hilarious
<ajhobbs> Hippa is more like ISO9001, a bunch of documentation, and the nuts and bolts should have been implemented already as standard policy.  Least the security side of Hippa.
<pax> drugs and tragedy bring people together. you're right.
<X7C> anybody using samba server?
<X7C> i dan't find where you set the interface where samba will work....
<knisoR> X7C> yeah
<dawkirst> Is there anyway I can emulate a small Windows ap?
<X7C> do you know where?
<pax> X7C: sudo apt-get install swat
<X7C> swat?
<jk24> dawkirst, wine
<pax> !swat
<ubotu> pax: Are you smoking crack?
<jk24> zausband, right click, browse
<knisoR> X7C> interfaces = 127.0.0.1,<your ip>
<knisoR> bind interfaces only = yes
<X7C> in smb.conf?
<knisoR> yes
<knisoR> in [global] 
<X7C> hm... lemme try
<X7C> thx
<hondje> ajhobbs: but the PHBs get paranoid that stuff like firefox would violate it
<X7C> pax what's swat?
<knisoR> perhaps the first lines anyway
<X7C> a manager for samba?
* hondje is glad he doesn't have to work in the medical field
<zausband> no way to set up as default?
<dawkirst> jk24, can I get it through my synaptic?
<pax> X7C: swat is frontend for smb.conf. webmin kinda thingy
<zausband> thanks by the way
* The_Vox shivers at the mention of swat...
<jk24> dawkirst, seems, yes
<X7C> bah... i dont wanan install stuff
<knisoR> X3N> if you like a frontend, look for IMC from idealx
<dawkirst> Hmm.
<ajhobbs> hondje -> True.  Generally hospitals are more anal about that than practices, though I do put serious limits on what I allow.  I try to be more forward thinking though.
<Will_> Toba: Not a fan of swat?
<knisoR> X7C> but IMC requires samba with a LDAP backend
<dawkirst> jk24, then I don't have the neccecary repositories added...
<X7C> ??
<X7C> that was chinese :p
<jk24> dawkirst, it's in universe
<absenth> I'm sure this has been beaten to death, but any ideas when breezy might be ready for general public consumption?
<Will_> I meant: The_Vox: Not a fan of SWAT?
<Will_> Toba: apologies
<zausband> any way to view available wireless networks?
<Belutz> !686
<ubotu> Belutz: I haven't a clue
<dawkirst> jk24, I'll check, ty.
<IcemanV9> zausband: iwlist <device> scan
<The_Vox> Will_: not one bit....it makes for ugly smb.conf files
<zausband> thanks!
<The_Vox> Will_: the samba people at one time said it was the worse hack they've ever seen or written
<dawkirst> jk24, would that be a Hoary repository?
<jk24> absenth, october
<absenth> doesn't webmin have a samba config module avalible now?
<absenth> jk24, Thanks.
<MOBARMEG> hi, any one can help?
<jk24> dawkirst, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=52688
<hondje> MOBARMEG: not unless you ask a question
<desrt> MOBARMEG; just ask
<MOBARMEG> when i try to boot my ubuntu.. error message appears,
<Will_> The_Vox: I happen to agree, but it is nice to have support on my front
<dacoto> I just got a semi install of ubuntu ppc on my g3 blue and white, now i have cli but no x and was wondering how to get/set root password so i can finish install with apt
<The_Vox> absenth: it does...and it's almost as bad as swat lol!
<MOBARMEG> Starting Enterprise Volume Management System ...
<absenth> The_Vox, heh that's pretty funny.
<The_Vox> absenth: it is pretty funny...till you use it :)
<MOBARMEG> Buffer I/0 Error on devise dm-1, logical block 6297560
<MOBARMEG> Buffer I/0 Error on devise dm-1, logical block 6297561
<MOBARMEG> Buffer I/0 Error on devise dm-1, logical block 6297562
<desrt> MOBARMEG; i'm guessing something in your system isn't working properly
<pax> ubotu SWAT is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<ubotu> okay, pax
<desrt> like, a drive or something
<desrt> MOBARMEG; and normally it wouldn't get touched, but on startup evms and lvm scan all drives
<desrt> MOBARMEG; do you have a ps/2 or a usb keyboard
<absenth> The_Vox, Will_, I don't suppose there's any chance in hades of Xandros' Active directory connection suite ever making it to freeware?  and I tend to agree, so far my experiances with SWAT and WebMin samba have been less then successful.
<desrt> MOBARMEG; also, are you on IRC from a separate computer than ubuntu or will you have to reboot back and forth?
<MOBARMEG> i have usb mouse
<auk> !info scribus
<desrt> MOBARMEG; but keyboard?
<ubotu> scribus: (free software desktop page layout program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 4414 kB, Installed size: 13080 kB
<X7C> thx knisor
<X7C> it worked
<MOBARMEG> desrt: i have to reboot back
<desrt> MOBARMEG; arf.
<desrt> MOBARMEG; hold on a second.
<IcemanV9> it would be cool if ubotu can answer all easy questions without us tell ubotu to say something
<MOBARMEG> desrt: i'm using my notebook keyboard
<knisoR> X7C> nice, good luck
<MOBARMEG> ok :)
<desrt> MOBARMEG; PC or mac?
<MOBARMEG> PC
<desrt> ok.  this is a little bit involved
<desrt> you'll want to write this down since you have to go away from irc
<bojangles> that article on linuxbios efforts gives a little inspiration that in the future hardware manufacturers may not find it so easy to destroy Linux
<MOBARMEG> ok
<desrt> first, when grub comes up, hit escape
<desrt> then press 'e' (for edit)
<The_Vox> absenth: doubt Xandros would ever free it...and, truth be told, I prefer to hand-hack my smb.conf
<desrt> there will be a line on your screen that says something like kernel /boot/bzImage blah blah root=/dev/blah ro
<desrt> to the end of that line, add the word "emergency" (with a space between the rest of the line and emergency)
<absenth> The_vox, the smb.conf itself isn't so bad.  It's the Ldap/Kerberos portion that's a major pain in the ###
<cikilin> how to write with speed 4 on  growisofs?
<desrt> following so far?
<absenth> imho of course.
<J_P> "universe" in sources.list get from debian repository ?
<MOBARMEG> ya
<MarcN> I have audio problems with my laptop's Intel 8x0.  There is sound when starting apps, but xmms of an OGG doesn't play.  xmms is set to use alsa and complains that something may be blocking it.  Any ideas?
<desrt> k.  hold on a sec.  i'm just stepping through it myself :)
<The_Vox> absenth: oh! yes, that it is.
<desrt> to make sure i get it right
<MOBARMEG> ok :)
<absenth> The_Vox, Almost enough of a pain, to make me buy a $130 Linux Dist :)
<topyli> J_P: no, universe packages are re-build on and for ubuntu
<atti2d> I am a windows system admin...been building/working on networks for 6 years, and I am quite advanced (in winders)...but I know nothing about linux...where can i go to d/l a how to kind doc?
<topyli> built even
<knisoR> MarcN> any sound daemon running (esound, jackd) ?
<dacoto> I just got a semi install of ubuntu ppc on my g3 blue and white, now i have cli but no x and was wondering how to get/set root password so i can finish install with apt
<desrt> MOBARMEG; ok.  you actually have to press e, and then it will take you to a new menu
<J_P> topyli: then why universe not is supported by ubuntu ?
<desrt> MOBARMEG; then you go down one line to the one that says "kernel" and you press 'e' again to start editing it
<pax> dacoto: sudo -s -H
<IIIEars> atti2d - linuxquestions.org is very good
<atti2d> thx
<MarcN> knisoR: no process named jackd or esound.
<topyli> atti2d: look at http://tldp.org
<desrt> MOBARMEG; and add 'emergency' to the end
<dacoto> pax, tx
<bulb> hi! are broken inkscape release candidate builds ubuntu bug or inkscape bug
<desrt> after you press "enter" you'll go back to the menu... press "b" for boot
<atti2d> i'm running ubuntu on vmware from my xp lappie :P
<The_Vox> absenth: hehehe
<knisoR> MarcN> ok, two down ;-)
<desrt> MOBARMEG; then your system should boot up to something like: root@(none):~#
<desrt> MOBARMEG; ok?
<topyli> J_P: they are just rebuilt from debian sources by volunteers. only packages in main are supported
<MOBARMEG> ok, what next?
<desrt> mount -o remount,rw /
<polie> hi all
<desrt> ^ make sure you get that exactly right
<desrt> cd /etc/rcS.d
<desrt> ls
<MarcN> knisoR: 'volume control' shows an intel 828... (alsa mixer) and can switch to an analog devices ad1981d (oss mixer) too. which seems strange.
<desrt> you should see a bunch of files... two of them are called "S26lvm" and "S27evms"
<topyli> atti2d: debian documentation is excellent too and applies pretty well to ubuntu
<bulb> are broken inkscape release candidate builds ubuntu bug or inkscape bug?
<desrt> MOBARMEG; you want to remove those files with the "rm" command
<desrt> so like
<desrt> rm S26lvm S27evms
<atti2d> k
<desrt> and if you type 'ls' again they should be gone
<desrt> after the files are gone, just type "exit"
<desrt> and you should be fine
<MOBARMEG> desrt: thanks :)
<MOBARMEG> i'll try now
<MOBARMEG> brb
<desrt> MOBARMEG; good luck :)
<J_P> topyli: but both, main and unverse use debian testing or sid ?
<IIIEars> atti2d - techrepublic.com has some handy pdf files  to make quick reference cheat sheets
<knisoR> MarcN> alsa has OSS support, so you can choose between native ALSA or emulated OSS, for legacy apps that need it
<MarcN> knisoR: hmm, how can I kick the hardware detector to sniff my hw again?
<erirlar> hi, everytime when i start Gnome-Terminal the window is huge, how can i make it start up in a smaler window?
<topyli> J_P: main gets more love from ubuntu hackers, but both originate in sid sources
<J_P> topyli: ok!
<MarcN> knisoR: the frustrating thing is audio is one of the things stopping me from switching to ubuntu full time (currently debian/sarge) on this laptop.
<knisoR> MarcN> sorry, I'm a Debian user, this is my first day looking into Ubuntu
<knisoR> ah
<frapet> hey, e'vrybody!
<IcemanV9> erirlar: try this key combo - ctrl + =
<J_P> can i use fakeroot in ubuntu as in debian for generated deb packages for ubuntu ?
<knisoR> MarcN> you have alsaconf then ?
<IcemanV9> erirlar: if not, ctrl + - (make it smaller)
<frapet> could somebody help me? I've got a problem with ubuntu. I just installed it today and I've got NO sounds at all.
<CarlFK> if I make an image of a HD with dd, how do I mount the first partition?
<desrt> CarlFK; you don't
<MarcN> knisoR: I have alsa-utils install, but no alsaconf
<desrt> CarlFK; it's possibly only if you know the offset of the filesystem into the drive image
<pcharky> Hello
<erirlar> go it to work, just had to "gnome-terminal --geometry 60x10"
<MarcN> knisoR: I used alsaconf on debian/sarge, but don't see it in ubuntu (hoary)
<knisoR> MarcN> you see, i'm just an exploring Debian user as you are, sorry, can't help you any further...
<pcharky> MarcN: alsaconf is in sbin, did you run as root?
<desrt> CarlFK; now that i think about it, that's a sufficiently useful idea for a utility that someone may have already written it.  try googling :P
<CarlFK> desrt - got it.  I think I found a flaw in http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050302225659382 which implies that it can be done
<MarcN> pcharky: yeah, as root. but no alsaconf in /usr/sbin nor /sbin.  I do have alsa-utils installed.
<desrt> CarlFK; it can be done... you'd just need to write/find some code to get the right offset to pass to losetup
<CarlFK> it talks about if=/dev/rXX# like it is the whole drive, but I bet it is really a partition
<phzi> anyone know much about duplicating ALSA outputs? so I can have hw0,1 and hw0,2 play the same thing?
<MarcN> pcharky: to be clear -- i get the drum when starting apps, but xmms foo.ogg doesn't play.  nor does totem foo.ogg
<desrt> CarlFK; ah.  that might be true.
<CarlFK> thanks
<desrt> but it's also osx
<phzi> MarcN: you probably don't have mixing set up
<desrt> osx has strange superpowers :)
<MarcN> phzi: and that is setup where?
<phzi> you need to write a config manually, wait a minute
<phzi> I'll go snag mine
<phzi> it's a known bug in Hoary, no mixing by default
<desrt> CarlFK; if you're really stuck and know C, it's probably a quick hack
<MarcN> phzi: a config manually?  ah, come on
<pcharky> MarcN: did you select esound for gstreamer?
<phzi> NarcN: it's easy, just wait a minute
<pcharky> Maddy: Desktop->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<phzi> NarcN: it's a bug in Hoary, the config should be made by default
<Maddy> ???
<CarlFK> desrt the page also says the solution to getting a big file is "One workaround is to put it on a RAID array." which isn't really "a solution" or workaround or anything
<Maddy> pcharky, wtf? *g*
<phzi> MarcN:  can I PM you the instructions?
<MarcN> pcharky: re esound & gstreamer -- beats me.  I have those packages installed....
<MarcN> phzi: sure.
<pcharky> Maddy: Sorry, was for MarcN.
<CarlFK> can OSX natively mount ntfs?
<Amaranth> no
<AikenDrum> ok, im lost...well & truly, lost my way kinda lost :-)
<tchmnky> any asound.conf knowledgeables around who can tell me how to make alsa recognise second card at /dev/dsp1?
<tchmnky> /dev/dsp, broken on board sound, refuses to let BIOS disable it.
<CarlFK> if not, then that page has a few too many slopps to be used as a quotable reference
<pcharky> MarcN:  Desktop->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<CarlFK> Amaranth - even for read?
<pcharky> MarcN: Oh never mind, xmms doesn't use gstreamer... sorry! ;-)
<Amaranth> CarlFK: not afaik
<CarlFK> k - thanks
<AikenDrum> anyone able to help a newb at Ubuntu...?
<CarlFK> AikenDrum are you able to read the topic? ;)
<AikenDrum> hehe - i was hoping i read it right
<AikenDrum> i just recieved my disks today, having a nosey round
<AikenDrum> looks real nice :_)
<kosmo> Hi everybody, I am just wondering how to find out what kernel I am using???
<knisoR> uname -a
<IcemanV9> kosmo: uname -r
<scifiordie> Hi,, how does one reformat linux to reinstall (cringe)windows???
* IcemanV9 was amazed that this room was silent for 4 minutes
<nalioth> scifiordie: your windows disk can take care of that
<pcharky> scifiordie: you don't ;-)
<kosmo> Thx!
<MOBARMEG> hi, i asked about  the "Buffer I/0 Error on devise dm-1, logical block xxx" error
<AikenDrum> i'm just wondering whether to ditch XP myself
<scoperesolution> im having repos problems anyone else?
<nalioth> AikenDrum: its a wonderful experience
<MOBARMEG> and i tried to do "rm S26lvm"
<nalioth> scoperesolution: problems of what type?
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: already ditched XP three months ago.
<AikenDrum> :-))
<Quest-Master> I'd ditch Windows if apps. would start up faster on Ubuntu :(
<nalioth> i have been windowless for over 5 years
<MOBARMEG> but an error message appears, something like "rm: cannot remove 'S2lvm`, read only file system"
<scifiordie> i have tried the win disk but does not work i get hung up after i select the "install from cd rom " then goes into ubuntu
<MOBARMEG> any help?
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: i have everything that i need to do jobs
<nalioth> Quest-Master: leave the apps running
<AikenDrum> thats what I want to know first...can i do everything in ubuntu that I could in xp
<scoperesolution> nalioth: its saying that md5 is wrong
<AikenDrum> DC++ etc
<kbrooks> !usarchive
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> us.archive is broken. Edit your sources.list and remove the "us." in front of ALL archives. Then YOU MUST sudo apt-get update, and everything will work as normal with no md5sum errors.
<ubotu> usrepos is, like, if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zone17> Hi, I have heard a talk with Mark Shuttleworth in which he talks about a new revision system which is in beta, he pronounces it kindda like "bash", does anyone here now what that is?
<zone17> now=know
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: test it for a while to see if you like
<Quest-Master> nalioth: I'd do that, except when I do memory intensive tasks, I need to close the apps. otherwise the desktop freezes and/or crashes (not only a Windows-thing anymore apparently)
<kbrooks> bash is the shell
<AikenDrum> yeah, i'm using the play disk that came today atm
<AikenDrum> looks mighty fine :-)
<zone17> I know that!
<kbrooks> bash == bourne again shell
<nalioth> Quest-Master: is your memory capacity at maximum?
<scoperesolution> thanks
<mcphail> zone17: i think he mentioned it on slashdot recently
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: i just dumped XP and test everything with Ubuntu the first week. it does everything except the notebook modem (i don't really need it)
<Quest-Master> nalioth: Probably. Takes Firefox 30 seconds to load on Ubuntu, 5 on Windows. Rhythmbox takes 15, foobar2000 takes 2. The list continues.
<zone17> mcphail, thanks!
<scifiordie> Help .. I wouldlove to stay with linux but am having problems getting plugins installed
<AikenDrum> I'm ok, Im on a LAN
<mcphail> zone17: bu i might be wrong... ;)
<kosmo> Is there a brief article that describes the file system of linux? Just wondering where software is installed to and how I can control that?
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: of course, i moved ALL important stuff to CD before i installed ubuntu
<AikenDrum> agreed - Understood :-)
<nalioth> kosmo: go and read the wonderful things at www.tldp.org
<MOBARMEG> desrt: i tried to remove "S26lvm"
<MOBARMEG> but i can't
<AikenDrum> I'm a complete newb to linux tho...
<Burrito> does somebody know where is the file python.h?
<davidandrew> After I log in I get a message - "Could not look up internet address for ." and a warning that gnome may not operate correclty - I then find that I can not connect to many websites and email servers - whats up?
<Burrito> i need it to install gDesklets
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: do u have another box that you can install ubuntu?
<zone17> mcphail, do you know how it is spelled? The name of the system?
<AikenDrum> yeah, but just waiting on new psu
<MOBARMEG> desrt: an error message like "rm: cannot remove `S26lvm`, read only file system" appears
<ahvargas> is there a how to about installing ubuntu with etherboot??
<MOBARMEG> desrt: any help?
<khermans> Burrito, perl-dev ?
<khermans> Burrito, python-dev ?
<nalioth> Burrito: you need python dev files
<AikenDrum> can I still use the play ver just the same with new apps etc..?
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: i wasn't fairly new to linux, so it does help :)
<AikenDrum> yeah, i bet
<scifiordie> I have tried installing shockwave and java plugins to no avail help?????
<mcphail> zone17: give me a moment and i'll see if i can find it
<shackan> hi
<nalioth> ahvargas: not yet, but i can walk ya through it
<zone17> mcphail, thanks a lot!
<nalioth> scifiordie: what architexture?
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: play?
<IIIEars> Curiosity is just killin' me how do i peek inside a .run installer file?
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> thanks
<scifiordie> amd 64
<dbw_> IIIEars: you don't
<ahvargas> i half the way i need to make the image
<shackan> I need the glademm package, which is not in universe, I cannot build it from sources using apt, what can I do ?
<nalioth> IIIEars: text editor for firsts
<Burrito> khermans: i need both?
<AikenDrum> <-- is running ubuntu from cd
<khermans> IIIEars, less, ghex, ??
<nalioth> !info glademm
<IIIEars> nalioth - hm - errored.
<khermans> Burrito, only python-dev
<bob2> shackan: er, libglademm-2.4-dev - C++ wrappers for libglade2 (development files)
<guptan> can some one tell me about pango,fontconfig and xft?
<nalioth> shackan: is that is real name?
<dbw_> IIIEars: vi file.run
<scifiordie> NALIOTH i use amd 64
<dbw_> IIIEars: but in general, there's no way to do it
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: oh yeah. it'll be the same plus more once you installed
<bob2> guptan: what about it?
<shackan> bob2, yes, it's the libraries
<AikenDrum> cool - I wanna know how to get aps etc
<shackan> bob2, but the binary is missing
<shackan> nalioth, it's glademm... what do you mean ?
<nalioth> scifiordie: that is why you fail, try the i686 arch for more user compatibility
<kosmo> nalioth: Thanks!
<bob2> shackan: what binary?
<bob2> shackan: to generate C++ code from the xml file?
<scifiordie> ok thank you
<shackan> bob2, yes, the gui editor, basically
<IIIEars> Ah okay Thank You. :)
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: two methods - apt-get in terminal or use gui synapatic
<guptan> bob2, i was trying to patch pango, to get a better rendering for malayalam language, so just came across fc and xft
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: it IS very easy to use, really
<Quest-Master> nalioth: prelink doesn't speed up things much either
<AikenDrum> ok, lost me already....
<nalioth> IIIEars: you can do the "file filename.run" and see what it is
<nalioth> IIIEars: or you can have a look with a hex editor
<IIIEars> << -- going to give ghex a try (has ttrust issues - lol)
<AikenDrum> I think i need to do some reading up first :)
<nalioth> Quest-Master: on all the different hardware combos, i have no answer for you
<nalioth> Quest-Master: on my iBook, it runs great
<shackan> bob2, I could get the debian binary, but fear to do so
<bob2> shackan: that's in the glade-2 package
<guptan> bob2, i copied two files, module-xft.so and module-xft.la to /usr/lib/pango/version/modules directory
<shackan> uh
<Belutz> nalioth: i use linux-386, should i change to linux-586 ?
<Quest-Master> nalioth: :(
<nalioth> Belutz: what processor do you have?
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: ha. ok. System > Administration > Synaptic
<Belutz> nalioth: Centrino
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: play with it. it's so easy to install new apps
<ska-fan> I somewhere subscribed my email to bugs about the postgresql package. Where can I cancel that subscription?
<ska-fan> (in the debian bts)
<nalioth> Belutz: i believe centrino = pentiumIII = i586
<AikenDrum> excellent - cheers due :-))
<bob2> ska-fan: presuambly on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> nalioth: no
<ahvargas> nalioth: how do i make the vmliuz image for the client?
<AikenDrum> *dude
<Belutz> nalioth: so i should change it?
<shackan> bob2, I have glade, it doesn't seem to have gtkmm support
<nalioth> bob2: thank you, i'm not certain on intel hardware
<Belutz> centrino is pentiumIV
<bob2> centrino = i8XX video + ipw2x00 wireless + pentium m
<nalioth> Belutz: then you need i686
<bob2> which is derived fro mthe p3, but different
<bob2> shackan: what exactly are you asking for?
<ska-fan> actually, i[89] xx video
<bob2> shackan: a tool to generate C++ code from glade files?
<Belutz> nalioth: ok.. btw, may i private message you?
<shackan> bob2, exactly
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: you'll be an expert in a week once you play with ubuntu :)
<CarlFK> in passwd I have irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh - where did that come from?
<bob2> shackan: that's deprecated, the brave new way is to load the xml file at runtime with libglade
<AikenDrum> thanks - I'm hoping ill pick it up
<bob2> CarlFK: from you installing an irc server
<bob2> CarlFK: ah, it comes by default
<CarlFK> bob2  - don't scare me like that ;)
<davidandrew> After I log in I get a message - "Could not look up internet address for ." and a warning that gnome may not operate correclty - I then find that I can not connect to many websites and email servers - whats up?
<shackan> bob2, ok, but after I load the xml files, I'll have to invoke methods on my gui objects :D
<AikenDrum> will this install them to hd - as i'm only running ubuntu from disk.....
<bob2> shackan: yes
<bob2> shackan: thats how libglade works
<stodge> HI folks. Is there something I have to run to setup g++ and gcc? I have gcc3.3 installed, but the files gxx and gcc don't exist
<shackan> bob2, uh great, thanks!
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: nope. you'll need an install CD
<shackan> :-)
<AikenDrum> I have that
<nalioth> stodge: install "build-essential"
<kbrooks> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<kbrooks> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<IcemanV9> AikenDrum: well. yes.
<kbrooks> I'm trying to install vmware.
<LokeDK> can I get a trashcan on my desktop too?
<bob2> shackan: but you seem to be right, glade-- isn't in ubuntu, afaict
<nalioth> Belutz: what did you need with a PM?
<stodge> Ok thanks
<mcphail> zone17: Bazaar and baz-ng http://www.bazaar-ng.org/
<ahvargas> kbrooks:you have to dowload does files
<bob2> kbrooks: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> kbrooks: then lok in /usr/src/
<IcemanV9> LokeDK: yes, you can
<desrt> aw crud
<bob2> zone17: and HCT, which isn't public yet
<LokeDK> how? I can't .. er .. move it from the panel or something
<desrt> that MOBARMEG guy is gone
<shackan> bob2, but the libraries are, you showed me two minutes ago :)
<bob2> shackan: yeah, libglademm has nothing to do with generating C++ code from glade xml files
<shackan> bob2, I know, that's why I was asking
<Belutz> nalioth: i'm compiling ieee8211 and i got errors... maybe you could find where the mistakes are?
<shackan> thank you bob
<zone17> Thank you very much!!
<bob2> shackan: gazpacho is another glade editor, aiui
<nalioth> Belutz: pastebin it
<mumbles> bored ..
<shackan> bob2, never heard about it :)
<nalioth> mumbles: go ask a question in #debian
<mumbles> hehe
<bob2> please don't troll other channels
<desrt> i love how #debian is a channel in which asking a question automatically qualifies you as a troll
<bob2> no, that's not true
<Belutz> nalioth: ok
<bob2> also, this is off-topic
<davidandrew> Hi can anyone ehlp - After I log in I get a message - "Could not look up internet address for ." and a warning that gnome may not operate correclty - I then find that I can not connect to many websites and email servers - whats up?
<desrt> i asked for dpkg help in there once.. quite on-topic
<desrt> i mentioned i was running ubuntu -> kickban
<nalioth> davidandrew: does it say only the dot?
<davidandrew> Yes
<bob2> desrt: I really doubt that was the case, unless you have logs to demonstrate it
<nalioth> davidandrew: what is your computer name (is it just a dot)?
<Belutz> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/683
<davidandrew> no
<dataw0lf> desrt: Who did it?  I don't think that happened.
<desrt> bob2; well, it was.  and no, i don't log irc
<bob2> desrt: when was it then? I'll look it up myself.
<shackan> bob2, I'm trying gazpacho now, seems even better than glade :D
<bob2> shackan: hehe
<desrt> shackan; see also: stetic
<Belutz> nalioth: i was following this how-to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<nalioth> davidandrew: open as root, the file /etc/hosts  and put in teh top right under "localhost  127.0.0.1" your computername         127.0.0.1
<AikenDrum> ok, easier optioni. floppy boot disks for me to use on my old lappy...? I know it won't boot from cd...
<mbirkis> how do i mount a directory with a specific user as owner using fstab?
<guptan> which is the best place to know more about pango, fontconfig and xfc?
<guptan> xft*
<AikenDrum> so I can install ubuntu on that
<nalioth> Belutz: did you run ./configure first?
<bob2> mbirkis: uid=<youruid>
<pax> It is a fact that some scriptkiddies at debian channel are turning that community to an elitist bunch of arrogant snubs.
<shackan> desrt, sorry it's not in my apt-cache
<Belutz> nalioth: no, the how to said no ./configure and there's no configure file
<Will_> pax: Why?
<mumbles> anyone know any good flying sim games
<desrt> mbirkis; uid= under the options section in fstab
<pax> Will_: go hang there and find out.
<mbirkis> bob2: thnx... how do i find the uid? it is a number right?
<desrt> mbirkis; you can use your username
<bob2> mbirkis: by running the "id" command as your user
<MrKeuner> hi, does anybody have any experience on beagle? roughly how long does it take to index a 2GB user space? 1-2 hours? 1-2 days?
<trinidad> beagle?
<trinidad> i do believe that is PCB software?
<denizinha> hi, i got an ubuntu live cd, how many ram do i need to run it?
<desrt> beagle = real-time search tool
<MrKeuner> no beagle is mono software
<loftus> MrKeuner, 1-2 hours
<bob2> desrt: 256MB or so
<MrKeuner> loftus/ thanks
<hondje> how stable is breezy vs sid right now?
<hondje> now that sid has gone wild with gcc and xorg
<desrt> bob2; hm?
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> denizinha; 256MB or so :)
<bob2> desrt: 256MB or so, but doesn't the package tell you that?
<loftus> hondje, breezy seems pretty stable to me. x breaks every now and then thou ;)
<nalioth> davidandrew: how are we doing?
<desrt> bob2; misfire.
<denizinha> thank you :( i only have 96mb here lol
<bob2> bah
<denizinha> will it run slow, or wont it run?
<desrt> denizinha; livecd probably won't run
<hondje> loftus: good deal, thanks
<desrt> denizinha; if you install it it will probably run quite slow
<jasoncohen> MrKeuner, i think xorg is still broken in breezy
<jasoncohen> MrKeuner, see /topic
<denizinha> really? i though it needed just a little  to install :(
<MrKeuner> jasoncohen/ ?
<desrt> denizinha; if you install the server install it needs like 32meg
<jasoncohen> denizinha, the livcd needs enough ram for the system to run off of
<Will_> Oh my god. Ubuntu base install has emacs?
<vladuz976> hi does anybody know a convenient way of setting up dvorak and being able to switch easily to qwerty?
<desrt> denizinha; but if you want to run gnome with 96megs it will be quite slow
<Will_> <-giggles
<desrt> vladuz976; there's a panel applet for that purpose
<denizinha> i think i'll run text mode... lol
<jasoncohen> MrKeuner, /topic says not to upgrade xorg past 6.8.2-36 because it's broken
<vladuz976> desrt: in gnome?
<desrt> vladuz976; "keyboard indicator"
<desrt> vladuz976; yes
<stodge> Is the openssl-devel package available for ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> well, I don't use ubuntu. :)
<desrt> stodge; yes.  but it's probably called libopenssl-dev or something
<jmspeex> jasoncohen: just curious, how could you upgrade anyway, I don't see it with apt?
<Hexstream> Hi, I threw a bad mv command that TRASHED MY USR/LOCAL, how do I recover from an hydrogen bomb?
<stodge> I search synaptic for openssl but it didnt come up
<desrt> stodge; libssl-dev
<jasoncohen> stodge, libssl-dev
<hondje> Hexstream: just get your backups out
<stodge> Oh yeah - it doesn't find it if I search for just ssl :P
<stodge> Thanks
<Hexstream> which backups ;P
<jasoncohen> jmspeex, you shouldn't upgrade to breezy now
<bob2> Hexstream: reinstall whatever you put in there, or restore your backups
<denizinha> Well, guys, thanks for the information, see you later :)
<jasoncohen> jmspeex, you mean xorg? the newest version is -42 i think
<jmspeex> jasoncohen: breezy is the upcoming release?
<bob2> Hexstream: /usr/local/ isn't managed by any of the ubuntu package tools
<jasoncohen> jmspeex, yes
<desrt> jmspeex; october
<jasoncohen> jmspeex, you would have to change your sources.list from hoary to breezy
<davidandrew> Malioth - the hosts fi;e top line reads - "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost david"- david is the comuter name
<jasoncohen> it won't be released until mid october
<desrt> don't install breezy
<jmspeex> jasoncohen: Is there some kind of "unstable" too?
<jasoncohen> it is unstable
<jasoncohen> breezy is like debian sid but more unstable
* jmspeex very recently changed from sid to ubuntu
<desrt> breezy isn't installable right now
<Hexstream> how do I reinstall just that /usr/local stuff?
<desrt> although you might succeed at upgrading it
<mumbles> whats th eserch command under $ ?
<desrt> mumbles; locate
<vladuz976> desrt: you mean the keyboard indicator>
<vladuz976> ?
<desrt> vladuz976; yes.  i suspect that's what i meant when i said "keyboard indicator" :)
<bob2> Hexstream: that's entirely your responsibility; anything in there was put there by you, not ubuntu
<desrt> vladuz976; btw... if you're just learning dvorak, then switching back and forth to qwerty is a very bad thing to do
<vladuz976> desrt: no, i just want to be able to switch it back for my girlfriend, when she writes her emails
<jasoncohen> jmspeex, until very recently sid was reasonably stable
<jasoncohen> since the release of sarge it has shifted to gcc 4 and xorg so it's quite unstable now
<stodge> Oh no not gcc4
<desrt> stodge; are you installing breezy?
<stodge> breezy?
<desrt> i suppose not :)
<stodge> :)
<desrt> breezy is the new version of ubuntu based on gcc4
<stodge> Ah
<stodge> I used gcc4 on Fedora Core 4, and it wouldn't compile a couple of things for me
<vladuz976> desrt: i can't figure out how to switch to dvorak with that
<jmspeex> jasoncohen: I found sid reasonnably stable. I changed because it didn't like being moved to another disk and installing ubuntu was faster.
<Burgundavia> jmspeex, sid was fairly stable until sarge released
<jasoncohen> when did you switch?
<desrt> vladuz976; you have to setup a dvorak layout in the gnome keyboard settings
<bob2> that's usually broken code, not broken gcc
<jmspeex> jasoncohen: is 4.0.1 avaialble for ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> yes
<jmspeex> jasoncohen: 3-4 days ago.
<stodge> That may be true, but it's things I don't have the time or knowledge to fix
<jmspeex> (before upgrading to xorg though)
<jmspeex> bob2: gcc 4.0.0 is badly broken AFAIK.
<Thewarmachine> what is afaik
<Thewarmachine> ?
<desrt> jmspeex; that's fairly untrue
<desrt> as far as i know
<Hexstream> I never touched /usr/local before yet there was plenty of directories and stuff.... mb they were just empty... but doesn't the installer sometimes install ANYTHING in it?...
<Thewarmachine> gcc 4.0 presents certain problems
<vladuz976> desrt: in there pick the uk one? is that ok for us english?
<mcphail> Hexstream: no
<bob2> Hexstream: it makes some empty directories.  it's ok if they're gone, though.
<IcemanV9> is there a channel for breezy discussion? like #ubuntu-breezy
<jmspeex> desrt: google for "gcc miscompiles KDE"
<desrt> vladuz976; i don't know
<Burgundavia> Hexstream, apt doesn't install anything into /usr/local
<stodge> Ubuntu installed nicely onto my new SATA drive BTW - thanks for a great job :)
<bob2> IcemanV9: no
<Hexstream> good, I trashed the only system/wide directory I could trash safely ;P   thx..
<Thewarmachine> afaik what is ?
<nalioth> whats the command to install kernel headers (you'd think i'd c/p it into a file)
<stodge> afaik = as far as I know
<Thewarmachine> nevermind
<desrt> jmspeex; no hits
<Thewarmachine> lo
<Thewarmachine> i just remembered it
<bob2> nalioth: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mcphail> Hexstream: you could trash /opt as well...
<bob2> /opt/ doesn't exist by default on ubuntu
<jmspeex> desrt: Not to mention the general tendency for gcc to make sure they break some non-conformant code with every new release, but not too much because they need to save some for the next release.
<Hexstream> well at least that dir sounds as... OPTIONAL as it is
<bob2> or maybe it does now
<mcphail> bob2: it's on mine
<nalioth> ty, bob2  (am pasting it now)
<desrt> jmspeex; i generally agree with gcc on this one
<signbarn> I just bought a new 200 gig hard drive and an external usb 2.0/firewire casing for it. I'm going to use it to store anime and movies. Should I make numerous 32 gig FAT32 partitions so it can play nicely with linux _and_ windows?
<nalioth> signbarn: do you run 2k or xp?
<desrt> jmspeex; it's up to gcc to make a C compiler.... not to support people's broken code
<jmspeex> desrt: e.g. http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1004
<signbarn> nalioth: i dual boot with xp
<nalioth> signbarn: i'd recommend ext3 as there is an ext3 driver for xp and 2k
<desrt> jmspeex; you see stuff like this all the time
<stodge> Hmm no anjuta in the repositories
<nalioth> signbarn: there is a filesize limit with fat32
<signbarn> fantastic!
<desrt> jmspeex; to these people i say: write a small testcase that unambiguously shows gcc to be at fault
<desrt> jmspeex; at which point they usually sulk about being too busy or something and then go and fix their broken code
<Goshawk> hi
<jmspeex> desrt: the issue with kde and gcc 4 is a *gcc* bug. They actually fixed it.
<signbarn> nalioth: so just google for ext3 drivers windows xp?
<desrt> jmspeex; ah.  that's good, then.
<bob2> stodge: sure there is
<desrt> happen to know the gcc PR #?
<bob2> stodge: anjuta - A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++
<Goshawk> why is there not the ndiswrapper-util package for amd64 arch? it's in the repo for only i386.
<nalioth> signbarn: its a project at sourceforge, i believe
<bob2> Goshawk: do you have a 64-bit windows NDIS driver for your card?
<signbarn> much obliged! :-)
<stodge> bob2: maybe I don't have all the right repositories setup
<stodge> bob2: I get no hits on anjuta
<bob2> stodge: enable universe (read /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Goshawk> bob2,  i think not
<jmspeex> desrt: I also have a problem with the fact that breaking code almost seems like a goal for the gcc devs.
<bob2> Goshawk: then it doesn't matter
<stodge> *doh* universe
<desrt> jmspeex; it's not a goal.  it's a side effect of their goal of writing a C compiler
<jmspeex> So is removing their extensions at random.
<desrt> jmspeex; code that isn't C will break
<Goshawk> bob2,  but i have to compile ndiswrapper-utils by myself...
<bob2> Goshawk: compiling it won't help you
<bob2> Goshawk: since then you still won't have a 64-bit NDIS windows driver
<jmspeex> desrt: At least if they broke all non-conpliant code once instead of breaking more stuff for every release.
<desrt> jmspeex; if they tried to do that, they'd have to stop releasing gcc for quite a while
<Goshawk> bob2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<jmspeex> desrt: Not to mention that inline assembly is now completely unreadable thanks to the removal of multi-line strings with no replacement at all.
<desrt> jmspeex; plus.. when they finally did release it, people would be even more unhappy than normal
<desrt> huh?
<desrt> "you "
<desrt> "mean "
<desrt> "this "
<desrt> "doesn't "
<desrt> "work?"
<jmspeex> "I
<jmspeex> mean
<jmspeex> this
<jmspeex> doesn't
<jmspeex> work"
<desrt> that's not legal C.
<Goshawk> bob2, even if i don't have the 64 bit drivers, ndiswrapper-utils should be added to the repo, isn'it?
<bob2> that's pretty annoying, guys
<IIIEars> bot2 - okay, - 64bit processors provide security against buffer overflows. - but there isn't a net connection wrapper that uses the no execute bit?
<jmspeex> desrt: It's not legal C, but neither is inline asm, although it's necessary.
<IIIEars> sry "bob2" - (embarrased)
<bob2> IIIEars: no, it has nothing to do with "64-bit" processors
<jmspeex> Now, instead of having asm ("
<jmspeex>    mov ....
<jmspeex>     add ....
<Antinomy> Who wants to help a n00b?!?
<jmspeex>      ");
<Will_> Antinomy: Just ask the question!
<desrt> Antinomy; it's best to just ask your question
<jmspeex> You have to write: asm (
<bob2> IIIEars: the amd64 archtecture has some instructions that help with that, yes.  I'm not sure what a "net connection wrapper" is, though.
<jmspeex> "mov... \n\t"
<jmspeex> "add... \n\t"
<jmspeex> );
<bob2> IIIEars: you mean somehow filtering all data comign in via the network?
<Antinomy> oh, well, that was my FIRST question, I guess you've answered it
<Antinomy> :)
<Antinomy> but lessee
<bob2> Goshawk: I'd assume it's not there because ndiswrapper only recently started doing useful things on amd64
<desrt> jmspeex; or you could do it without the \t
<jmspeex> whereas any other compiler would just allow the "asm { }"
<IIIEars> ndis wrapper? - the software that acts as a bridge to normal linux instruction to the OS.
<desrt> gcc does allow that
<Antinomy> ok, how do I install a media player on ubuntu that can play a wide variety of formats?
<desrt> use -fasm-blocks
<jmspeex> desrt: I think some assemblers want the \t
<desrt> (and run mac os x) :)
<Quest-Master> Antinomy: VLC for video
<Thewarmachine> vlc-esd
<Antinomy> What is that, an application?
<bob2> IIIEars: you're asking if ndiswrapper uses the no execute bit?
<Goshawk> the post that i'm reading is old from 5 may 05...
<Antinomy> I'm a super noob
<HrdwrBoB> Antinomy: http://wiki.ubuntulinux/RestrictedFormats
<PlanarPlatypus> Antinomy, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Antinomy> Ubuntu guide doesnt help. Sorry.
<HrdwrBoB> Antinomy: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.com/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars> bob2 - yes.
<HrdwrBoB> even
<bob2> IIIEars: it can't, the windows driver runs in the kernel, so it could simply disable the bit anyway
<Antinomy> and the link you gave, Hrdwr, is not taking me anywhere
<desrt> jmspeex; i'll agree that it'd be nice if -fasm-blocks got merged into the main tree
<IIIEars> bob2  -Ouch!  - lol
<jmspeex> desrt: Right, is that a gcc policy ("everyone switch to OS X")?
<Goshawk> bob2, it's 2 months for me, ok i'll compile ndiswrapper. is there a way to start a process to add it into the default repo?
<bob2> Antinomy: explain which bit of that page you don't understand, then.
<nalioth> PlanarPlatypus: please dont advise blind use of the ubuntuguide
<desrt> no
<desrt> that's just apple's policy :)
<Antinomy> which page?
<Antinomy> I'll tell you both:
<nalioth> PlanarPlatypus: send users to a specific place in it, pleae
<bob2> Goshawk: it's already in the archive, you just need to demonstrate that it does something useful on amd64
<jmspeex> desrt: The main point is that multi-line strings were necessary because of the brain-dead inline assembly and then they just went on and removed it for no useful reason other than annoying people.
<Antinomy> 1) Ubuntuguide - I went there like a good noob oughta, and one set of instructions - where I'm replacing text in a file - was ascking me to replace text that didnt exist
<Antinomy> the "restrictedformats" page link above did not open
<bob2> Antinomy: so, you're being uselessly vague.  which text didn't exist?  which exact section were you reading?
<Goshawk> bob2, no it's in the i386 archive, not in the amd64 one, so all the ubuntunians with amd64 processors need to compile ndiswrapper first.
<desrt> jmspeex; is there something inside of you that thinks that inline assembly hacks are supposed to be elegant? :)
<HrdwrBoB> Antinomy: the second ling
<HrdwrBoB> link
<jmspeex> jmspeex: gcc motto: "Look at this nice extension" "Look it's gone now"
<bob2> Antinomy: then you typed in the wrong url.  wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Goshawk> bob2, instead of "just install" their drivers
<bob2> Goshawk: no, that's nowt how the archive works.  the source is i nthe archive, now all that needs to happen is for it to be built on amd64.
<kbrooks> i need
<kbrooks> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<kbrooks> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<jmspeex> desrt: Assembly is already ugly enough that I see no reason to make it even uglier on purpose.
<bob2> Goshawk: which cards have 64-bit NDIS drivers?
<kbrooks> anyone?
<Antinomy> look at the link above. that wasn't what was typed. sorry. I'll try this one now. Thanks.
<bob2> kbrooks: dude, stop it, I told you the answer
<kbrooks> bob2: doesnt work
<Goshawk> bob2, there is a generic one
<Goshawk> for all the broadcom g and b modes
<TheCello> grueziwohl
<bob2> kbrooks: and what does "doesn't work" mean?  the command sets your cat on fire?
<nalioth> kbrooks: have you instlled the headers?
<bob2> kbrooks: it kicked you in the face?
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: they are in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kbrooks> bob2: ok, sorry
<bob2> kbrooks: or did aptitude print an error?
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: assuming you have the package installed
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB: what do i do?
<HrdwrBoB> run apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<funkyHat> bob2, i use kernel headers to set all my neighbor's cats on fire
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB: i did
<Thewarmachine> LOL
<desrt> the official location is /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<PlanarPlatypus> nalioth, point taken, apologies
<HrdwrBoB> unless you're trying to install the nvidia drivers, in which case you get the package
<Thewarmachine> kbrooks whats yiour version of gcc
<desrt> it will be a symlink to wherever your source is, if it's installed
<Goshawk> bob2, look at http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php you can find some drivers for 64 bit
<Antinomy> ok, can someone explain what a repository is, and what the universe and multiverse is?
<kbrooks> desrt: ok, now do i point vmware to that?
<desrt> kbrooks; you're on your own :)
<bob2> Antinomy: a repository is a set of packages.  universe is a set of Free Software packages, multiverse is a set of random other ones.
<kbrooks> desrt: in general?
<desrt> kbrooks; if it doesn't auto-detect it for itself, it's probably because they're not installed
<funkyHat> Antinomy, a repository is a online database of software packages you can download and install on your system
<Antinomy> ok. a package is the material I need to install an application?
<kbrooks> desrt: ok
<desrt> what kernel subtype are you running?  386? 686?
<bob2> Antinomy: sort of
<nalioth> Antinomy: how bout you visit wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation   ?
<bob2> kbrooks: you paid for vmware, won't the vmware company help you?
<Antinomy> nalioth: I have, thanks, but I find it obtuse and hard to navigate.
<Thewarmachine> thats the thing
<kbrooks> bob2: i downloaded the demo!
<desrt> bob2; heh :)
<nalioth> Antinomy: really?
<Thewarmachine> lies
<Knowledge_> ro quiet splash <---would that being in my my menu.lst disable the bootsplash?
<Antinomy> nalioth: really.
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Antinomy> nalioth: no offense if you wrote it or something.
<Thewarmachine> ahhhh, the smell of pirated software in the afternoon
<nalioth> Antinomy: reposotories are where the software binaries are stored
<Antinomy> ok.
<nalioth> Antinomy: universe and multiverse exist due to various licensing reasons
<Antinomy> now: universe repositories are "official"? am I right?
<desrt> vmware can't price a product at $200 and expect nobody to pirate it :P
<nalioth> Antinomy: uni and multi are "official"
<Antinomy> ok
<desrt> kbrooks; if you answer my question i can help you....
<kbrooks> desrt: and that is?
<desrt> what type of kernel are you running?
<desrt> the output of uname -r is sufficient
<kbrooks> it detected
<Antinomy> so what's the difference between uni and multi? where they are stored?
<kbrooks> desrt: ty ty ty
<desrt> Antinomy; multiverse contains some stuff of questionable legality
<desrt> ie: non-free stuff
<Antinomy> I see
<Antinomy> ok.
<desrt> Antinomy; universe is just stuff basically ported from debian
<Antinomy> So in general, if I want to stick it to the bastards, stick with universe repositories
<nalioth> Antinomy: why limit yourself, use uni and multi
<desrt> shrug.
<desrt> use uni, multi and marallit (sp?) :)
<stodge> Wow you guys even have Soya3d in the repositories :)
<kbrooks> desrt: marillat is incompatible
<teferi> hey neat, bluetooth works with minimal hackery
<teferi> very nice
<nalioth> desrt: please dont adivse marrilat
<kevin> he he I am using 386 lol, I am learning lots from this channel
<Antinomy> ok, some definitions - debian is the baseline version of linux that ubu is built on
<Antinomy> ?
<desrt> ah.  marrilat served me well for quite some time
<kbrooks> Antinomy: debian sid
<nalioth> Antinomy: stay away from marillat repository (as mentioned in ubuntuguide)
<nalioth> desrt: it's currently incompatible here
<Antinomy> nali: got it
<desrt> rawr.
<Antinomy> nali: thanks
<HrdwrBoB> the only thing you may want from there is w32codecs
<desrt> i haven't been on hoary for a while so i failed to notice :)
<HrdwrBoB> they are highly legally questionable, however also highly useful
<Antinomy> nali: when I download a package from the uni, where is it coming from?
<desrt> Antinomy; ftp.ubuntu.com or a mirror
<desrt> main/multi/uni/security all come off of there
<Antinomy> des: thanks, so from the official packager of Ubuntu
<desrt> Antinomy; the universe stuff is handled by the MOTU (masters of the universe)
<kbrooks> Antinomy: there's none
<Antinomy> who are?
<Knowledge_> ro quiet splash is in my menu.lst for grub, is that what's disabling my bootsplash?
<Antinomy> the community.
<Antinomy> I see.
<Antinomy> ok
<desrt> Antinomy; some guys who manage the ubuntu universe pacakges :)
<kbrooks> Knowledge_: no.
<Antinomy> Gotcha gotcha - trusted and beloved members of the ubuntu community
<Knowledge_> kbrooks: thank you
<kbrooks> Knowledge_: do you think bootsplash is in ubuntu?
<desrt> Antinomy; fine folks like crimsun  :)
<Knowledge_> kbrooks: I ono
<Antinomy> aha!
<Antinomy> ok
<nalioth> Antinomy: you'll trigger my bell if you use my whole nickname (you can hit the tab key to complete it)
<Antinomy> nalioth: oh ok, thanks. I'm new to IRC too.
<signbarn> oohh i have a nice splash screen for GRUB from the wiki :-)
<desrt> bootsplash is a sign of weakness
<nalioth> Antinomy: when you use peoples whole nicks, the various clients signal attention
<Knowledge_> desrt: How so?
<Antinomy> nalioth: may I ask a general question?
<hmrocha> Hello
<hmrocha> I have w32codecs installed
<desrt> if you care about your bootup screen so much i suspect you're doing too much rebooting :)
<hmrocha> How can I download the package only?
<nalioth> Antinomy: ask anything you like
<hmrocha> I want to copy the deb file to a friend of mine.
<nalioth> hmrocha: you can get a tar.gz from www.mplayerhq.hu  (or he can)
<nalioth> hmrocha: it's on the download page and called essential codecs or something
<Antinomy> nalioth: thanks for being patient. I'd like to ask you a specific question and then ask you about related concepts.  It's the way I learn. It's why I have trouble with Wikis and forums.
<Knowledge_> desrt: lol, I suppose, however it's because I can't hibernate because my battery will drain, and there's no other way of booting up except for a full boot up
<kevin> I don't use mplayer on this laptop, it is only a p1 233 lol
<kevin> with 64 mb ram
<Knowledge_> desrt: just want something pleasing to the eyes
<desrt> Knowledge_; ahh
<nalioth> Antinomy: ask away
<desrt> how bad is your hibernate?
<Antinomy> nalioth: plus I think that I need some real basic definitional stuff that alot of the forums/docs take for granted, but which I do not know :)
* desrt can't remember the last time he rebooted his laptop...
<kevin> mine works like a charm
<Knowledge_> desrt: in terms of how long the battery will last?
<desrt> ya
<Knowledge_> desrt: my batt has dead cells
<desrt> i think mine sleeps for like a week
<Knowledge_> Not long at all
<desrt> gotcha.
<kevin> I do 3x a day, it is like this I take it to work and to customers
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok, thanks. So. I'm running Ubuntu on an old desktop until I get used to it enough to use it on my newer laptop.
<Antinomy> nalioth: so that's done.
<Knowledge_> it'd be cool if you could just save to hard drive so it can completely shut the compuyter dow
<Knowledge_> n
<Antinomy> nalioth: it's cool, I dig it.
<desrt> Knowledge_; ok.  so i hold by my statement :)
<signbarn> i boot a lot because my friends don't use linux and i play games in windows. i haven't quite figured out wine yet. but i will :-)
<desrt> Knowledge_; bootsplash is a sign of weakness.... in the battery :)
#ubuntu 2006-07-17
<h4v0k> i am running the dist-update to dapper was it a good move
<h4v0k> lol
<GameOver69> maybe someone can help me, i used to be able to read dvd's on my cd/dvd combo drive, but now i cant even mount it.... any idea how i can fix this
<gregg__> GameOver69: you can help us help by providing error messages etc :-)
<GameOver69> [17206169.900000]  hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x06  ascq: 0x00
<gregg__> sounds like broken hardware
<GameOver69> but the cd rom works
<GameOver69> just cant read dvd's, or mount them
<GameOver69> worked b4
<markit86> type of dvd?
<GameOver69> movie
<gregg__> GameOver69: so what? might still be broken. can you still read CDs?
<GameOver69> yes
<GameOver69> still detects my drive as well
<markit86> cds are less dense for data, a badly focused laser will still see cds
<GameOver69> well when i try to enable the drive in disks and filesystems it says the following: An error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom0.
<GameOver69> The system reported: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<advant_> Anyone here know much about cvs?  It says trying to connect to cvs.sourceforge.net, but it just times out?
<markit86> it would autodetect a movie if it was working well
<gregg__> GameOver69, get a new drive. they are very cheap these days :)
<markit86> agreed
<GameOver69> its for a laptop
<gregg__> unless it is a slimline notebook drive
<gregg__> argh crap :)
<GameOver69> gregg__, anyway we can do some troubleshooting to make sure that it is the hardware, and not a configuration problem
<gregg__> GameOver69: sure. tried different DVDs?
<dijair> join #ubuntu-pt
<GameOver69> yes
<GameOver69> its not the media
<dijair> join /ubuntu-pt
<rayston> hello guys
<rayston> is there a way to have synaptic install stuff to a second hard drive?
<dijair> list
<dijair> help
<rayston> also, how do Itell how much HDspace is left on my primary HD?
<Infern0o> how do you make a directory,
<Infern0o> ?
<jennifer71> df /dev/hda1
<jennifer71> i think that works
<larson9999> rayston: df will tell you all of them
<ChandlerBing> Infern0o: mkdir
<skavenge> 'df' will show size for everything mounted
<markit86> df -h shows 'proper' sizes
<element> I really wish there was better dual monitor support for linux...it makes it tough for users like me, a normal windows user, to convert over =/
<hobx> I have a newly installed system, and there seems to be an issue with DNS lookups. Every lookup waits for ~20 seconds before completing, like if it is waiting for something to time out.
<GameOver69> anyway we can check some config file to see if everything is good?
<gregg__> GameOver69: I'm quite sure it's the hardware... maybe you could check with a live cd
<benyameen> cut to the chase, installed ubuntu onto my acer laptop, and wireless will not work, help?
<hobx> anyone have a clue?
<tuxtux> ciao
<gregg__> GameOver69: livecd with toram option :)
<rayston> okay, thanx
<techrush> l
<Infern0o> benyameen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo i'm looking at this, same problem as you ;)-
<rayston> how bout my first question, the whole apt get synaptic package manager thing is great, but how do Imake it install packages to drives OTHER than my primary
<GameOver69> alright thanks
<larson9999> hobx: sounds a bit like  a problem i had with ipv6.  i disabled that and worked fine.  don't know if you hae the same issue or not
<benyameen> thanks Infern0o
<hobx> larson: How do I kill ipv6=
<aujordanh> hobx: about:config in firefox window
<hobx> this isn't firefox specific though. It will happen on a normal dig.
<gregg__> GameOver69: slax should be good for that (it's small)
<Infern0o> benyameen, what wireless card are you using? maybe we can work on this together? :)
<skavenge> you need to blacklist the ipv6 module among other things, there is a howto on the wiki/forums
<nickwebcouk> silly question, any idea on how to untar a file to a differnet drive? (i have a 15gig file that i need to untar from sda1 to hda1) - hda1's a fat32 partition, so it wont copy the whole file over.. :O
<DigitDuke> Host 'digit.b5' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<hobx> If I dig for a domain I haven't tried before, I get a message ";; reply from unexpected source: 192.168.1.1#3072, expected 192.168.1.1#53" and then it waits for 10 seconds, then I get the response. I suppose something is busted with the NAT box so it responds from the wrong port (the timeout could be a security issue to wait to see if a correct reponse is forthcoming?)
<DigitDuke> How do I allow specific IPs/hostnames to access my MySQL server?
<gregg__> nickwebcouk: -C option
<DigitDuke> That's the DNS hobx
<gregg__> nickwebcouk: RTFM !!!!!!!!!!!111111111eleven
<redguy> DigitDuke: read about GRANT syntax, it allows you to specify which users from which hosts have access
<DigitDuke> I don't know exactly what, I'm not an expert, but DNS is the place to start @ hobx
<Infern0o> can anyone please help me with this command?:sudo cp ipw-2.3-*.fw /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ --> it's from the wireless guide...
<DigitDuke> Thanks redguy
<crogue5> why are ATI drivers so shotty at install ?
<crogue5> it's rhetorical
<crogue5> just sucks
<gregg__> crogue5: they aren't just shotty at install...
<Howitzer> I have my dvd drive mounted as: /dev/hdd	/media/dvd	udf,iso9660 user,noauto	    0       0	
<Howitzer> but it isn't correct
<DigitDuke> I even thought that MySQL came unlocked out of the box.
<Howitzer> how do i need to mount it then?
<gregg__> Howitzer: mount /media/dvd
<Howitzer> no no
<crogue5> they jsut don't work half the time
<Howitzer> i mean the fstab line
<Howitzer> srry, wasn't very clear :p
<markit86> infern0o: it means copy all ipw... files to the directory /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<gregg__> I don't get it
<BPC_IT_GUY> does anyone in here use a command line based bittorent client in ubuntu? I used btcurses on my old Gentoo box, but I can't find an alternative in Ubuntu
<malachi> I can't figure out for the LIFE of me how to change the default menu icon in Dapper.
<gregg__> BPC_IT_GUY: you can use the original client
<malachi> Any suggestions?
<Infern0o> yeah, i figured that out, but i didn't extract any ipw files and i don't have that directory ^^
<BPC_IT_GUY> gregg__: original client? you mean the one that uses a gui?
<gregg__> BPC_IT_GUY: it has a commadline version as well as a graphical one
<BPC_IT_GUY> oh
<gregg__> btdownloadheadless.py / btdownloadcurses.py
<BPC_IT_GUY> so i just install bittorrent and that comes with it?
<E_Jackyou_Later> who of you has succeeded in installing ubuntu on a usb stick?
<markit86> infern0o: the instructions you are following seem to be wrong/out of date then
<gregg__> BPC_IT_GUY: yes, exactly
<qwertybob> i just installed ubuntu onto slave hard drive and it got grub all figured out somehow, my bios says boot from master which is windows hda, but it still gives me ubuntu boot menu?
<BPC_IT_GUY> awesome!
<E_Jackyou_Later> Im *sure* one of you has succeeded...
<Infern0o> markit86: yes out of date :) but it's the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 instructions so what else can i follow? :P
<malachi> Ack, disconnected.
<malachi> Did I get an answer?
<jennifer71> ok, this stinks
<Howitzer> jennifer71, ?
<r0bby> why don';t you just state your problem
<jennifer71> I installed the drivers through Ndis, but i stil cant see any reference to my Wlan0
<markit86> infern0o, i just checked that file and it has ipw..s in it
<Howitzer> jennifer71, tried it trough cli?
<jennifer71> how would I do that
<Infern0o> markit86 yeah, but isn't it better to use the newest firmware instead of that 'older' version?
<jennifer71> Ohh Command line, yes i did
<overridex> is it possible to do a raid-5 with lvm over it as root with the alternate install cd?
<Howitzer> if it needs a WEP key and ESSID, do 'iwconfig key open -WEPkey- && iwconfig essid -essid name- && dhclient'
<Howitzer> in root
<Howitzer> *as root
<jennifer71> ok so just "sudo" before the command yes?
<gregg__> hm, won't work without an interface
<Howitzer> yes, do sudo before all the commands
<markit86> infern0o: it is, but then you have to be prepared to 'wing it'  on the edge and accept a brick if it fails :)
<Infern0o> markit86: ah so 2.3 is the last stable one?
<gnomefreak> Infern0o: of what?
<BrokenSegue> is there any easy way to 'compile' java code in Ubuntu? (like gcc for C++)
<markit86> infern0o: i don't know, i was just saying that if you can't find help for something, then your on the edge
<LjL> BrokenSegue: gcj
<gnomefreak> BrokenSegue: javac
<gleesond> is there any type of firewall or ports closed in the default install of ubuntu?
<BrokenSegue> any difference between the two?
<Infern0o> gnomefreak: wireless card firmware :) ipc
<gleesond> also what is an easy to setup firewall that runs as a daemon
<markit86> infern0o: if 2.3 has what you need then use that
<BrokenSegue> My console recognizes neither...
<Infern0o> markit86: yeah i guess it's good enough :)
<gregg__> BrokenSegue: javac creates java bytecode while gcj creates native code for the platform you are on
<Howitzer> BrokenSegue, i heard gcj was crap
<BrokenSegue> alright
<gregg__> BrokenSegue: that means gcj can creare code that runs without java (JRE) installed
<arooni> how do i list all processes
<arooni> and selectively kill one
<Tomatix> ps -A
<gleesond> arooni: ps -ef
<arooni> ooh which one ? :P
<Tomatix> its the same
<Tomatix> if you get the PID, you use    kill <pid>
<Infern0o> markit86: ok i dl'd the right file, but now it's says that /usr/lib/hotplug/irmware/' is not a directory..;
<ttyfscker> i installed xgl on ubuntu 6.06.. i restarted X but I cant tell any compostition has taken affect..  does anyone know how to get xgl working on ubuntu ?
<Infern0o> i guess i have to make it myself...?
<arooni> Tomatix: i killed it but i still see it listed
<arooni> whats up
<afd_> hi! How can I play shn files with rhythmbox?
<Tomatix> hmm
<CineFX3D> anyone knows what this means? ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<gregg__> arooni: kill -9
<CineFX3D> I get this msg when I try to load live/install cd when I get to the Enterprise Volume Management part
<arooni> gregg__: that killed it :P what did i just do
<markit86> infern0o: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<CineFX3D> and it keeps looping on that msg :/
<Infern0o> the last one, from the main site...
<gregg__> arooni: kill without options basically "asks" the process to quit, with -9 it is forced
<gregg__> arooni: check the man page, man kill
<Tomatix> mafia
<Infern0o> 2.6.15-26
<corsachriz> mhh kann mir keiner bei evolution helfen?
<corsachriz> haab schon aus versehen wichtige mails gelscht grrr
<gregg__> corsachriz: das ist ein englischer channel hier ;)
<corsachriz> oh, hab das -de vergessen :D
<DigitDuke> I'm setting up postfix and I'm being asked for my "mail name"
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well! :)
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DigitDuke> What should I enter as my "mail name" in postfix?
<DigitDuke> !is
<ubotu> I know nothing about is - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Random_Transit> hey, how do i add more items to my favourite applications in the SLED menu?
<DigitDuke> Doh
<messu> I'm trying to configure a ViewSonic VA1912wb 19" monitor and I need some help. I can get it to display lower resolutions, but at a higher one I get an error about refresh rate out of range. I'm trying to get it to work at 1440x900
<gregg__> aha, in der Internetz-Zwischenstations-Plauderei gibt es also Kanaele
<Kaervek> Has anybody ever heard of Ubuntu having problems booting when more than one harddrive is installed?
<Infern0o> markit86: downloaded today from main site, after uname -a: 2.6.15-26
<Random_Transit> don't look at me kaervek....i have three on my comp
<CineFX3D> anybody knows how to fix this? I can't install ubuntu at all on this machine :/ is it a SATA issue?
<Tomatix> I had a SATA issue...
<overridex> Kaervek: i guess if when another hd was added and it's detected before the original, it might change the device name (i.e. hda becomes hdb) and you'd have some mounting issues
<Tomatix> but others had no problems with SATA disks, and this part really confuses me
* overridex had no problem with his SATA disk :)
<CineFX3D> Tomatix: really weird.. :/
<Tomatix> yeah
<Kaervek> overridex: any idea on how I can confirm that or fix it?
<tuxtux> notte
<overridex> Kaervek: depends where ubuntu is hanging
<Kaervek> Ubuntu boots fine when the system drive is the only drive installed.
<Tomatix> I bought me a 250 gig, and it did not get listed in  fdisk -l, so I build a custom kernel... but I am sure there should be alternate and easier ways
<CineFX3D> "ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04" and it loops through that msg.. I can throw machine away, looks like it
<Kaervek> It hangs here: "Mouting Root filesystem."  Sounds like GRUB is looking in the wrong place.
<jrib> okay I've discovered my ISP blocks port 25, but allows me to use port 587.  How can I tell postfix to use port 587 instead?
<Kaervek> I dual-boot XP: MCE
<Kaervek> XP has not problems booting with all the drives installed.
<Infern0o> how do you create a directory?
<CineFX3D> I've run gparted.. ctrl+c on Enterprise Volume Management did start Live CD, let's see what happens if gparted figures out there is a disk at all
<Kaervek> I'm in the LiveCD right now.
<overridex> Kaervek: i would check your bios with and without the other drives installed, see if your system drive is changing from being master to slave or something
<Tomatix> Infern0o, mkdir <dir>
<Infern0o> thx
<overridex> Kaervek: and if it's going from master to slave, it may very well be going from being hda to hdb... in which case it's pretty easy to fix in grub - just press e to edit the entry when you're booting up and change the letter
<Kaervek> well, I should be able to see if the right one is master.  My system drive is a 74GB Raptor, and I have 2x 160GB Caviars and a 500GB Caviar.  All sATA
<wachunei> hi there
<Kaervek> I'll check my BIOS
<element`> how can I fake firefox into thinking windows media player is installed?
<Kaervek> thanks overridex.  Will you be in here for a while?
<overridex> Kaervek: yep, i'll be afk here and there though but around mostly
<Anderson> Can someone give me a hand, I have been troubleshooting my BCM4306 wireless card all day.
<Kaervek> I'll send you a msg when I get back :)
<overridex> :)
<Anderson> Can someone give me a hand, I have been troubleshooting my BCM4306 wireless card all day?
<Tomatix> Anderson, tell me more about your problem....
<afd_> dudes, how can I play some shn files in my rhythmbox?
<overridex> Mr. Anderson...
<heretician> How do you set a homepage in Firefox w/ Ubuntu
<CineFX3D> ok wow.. gparted figured out there was ntfs partitions there.. I've deleted them and it seems installation can go ahead now... weird
<DigitDuke> Oh God.
<heretician> The Preferances selection is not there like it was in Windows hehe
<DigitDuke> This DNS stuff is so confusing.
<DigitDuke> I have no idea what to put where.
<Anderson> Ok, i followed the guide, I used bcm43xx-fwcutter to install the firmware to /lib/firmware/2.6.15.whatever.
<overridex> heretician: drag the fav icon next to the url to the home button
<Anderson> I did modprobe bcm43xx
<heretician> overridex: Okay, thank you.
<Anderson> it loaded the module
<Anderson> I set all of the configurations using iwconfig
<user_> well, its not working
<Anderson> I did ifconfig eth1 up before configuring with iwconfig.
<BrokenSegue> heretician: Edit>Preferences I believe
<gregg__> Anderson, that didn't really work for me either. For now it's probably better to use ndiswrapper
<Anderson> I see the AP, I see 100/100 for quality, full signal strength, but the noise is 190/100
<overridex> is it possible to do a raid-5 with lvm over it as root with the alternate install cd?
<Anderson> I tried for the last 45 minutes to get a DHCPACK, I got ONE about 5 mintes ago, but I couldn't get to any websites.
<Anderson> I'm on the network now, using a live cd with NDISWRAPPER
<Anderson> But I would like to use the native drivers.
<Anderson> Any ideas?
<david_594> can anyone answer a quick stupid questoin for me?
<KomiaPoika> yes
<gregg__> Anderson: get the newest revision of the drivers from svn
<david_594> apache config file?
<david_594> wher is it?
<Tomatix> apache2 or 1
<david_594> 2
<gregg__> AFAIK the driver included in ubuntu is quite old
<Tomatix> try locate apache2.conf
<Anderson> gregg__, I used wl_apsta.o version 3.130.20.0
<Tomatix> I dont remember the exact path...
<corsachriz> can someone help me importing maails from outlook to thunderbird?
<corsachriz> i have 2 outlook "konten" !? but dont know how to copy both
<david_594> there we go
<david_594> thanks
<Anderson> gregg__, Are youtalking about the file used to extract the firmware?
<Tomatix> (=
<gregg__> afd_: check for a gstreamer shn plugin
<david_594> httpd.conf was not what i was looking for.
<gregg__> Anderson: no, I mean the bcm driver itself
<Anderson> how do I do that.
<afd_> gregg__: couldn't find one
<duckdown> Are there any very easy proxy servers I could set up on a shell that I pay for?  I desperately need a good proxy and would like to quickly set one up without much trouble..  dante isn't working for me, I can't seem to configure it correctly
<Anderson> And what is the difference between a driver and firmware?
<gregg__> afd_: hmm.. no clue then :)
<gregg__> the firmware is the part of the driver that runs directly on top of the hardware
<gregg__> the driver is the part interfacing with it
<cydrive> Hello can anyone here point me to a free partition software that has an option to add a new os?
<makro> okejjj
<makro> oops
<Anderson> so if a program is using the network card it would go through the program > api > driver > firmware > device?
<gregg__> Anderson: ok, probably sound too confusing :)
<gregg__> Anderson: yeah
<SurfnKid> where can i get the commands for the /etc/network/interfaces to add autorate for my wifi card
<Anderson> Ok, where does the kernel come into play?
<on2see> I've been told that Dapper is less stable than Breezy, Hoary, and Warty. Is this true?
<Stormx2> on2see: Lies! LIES!
<compengi> how do i share my folders using samba
<gregg__> on2see: it's supposed to be much more stable
<on2see> Huh
<on2see> OK
<Contou1> can anyone explain me why gnome in dapper uses diffrent resolution than the one set in xorg.conf? it drives me crazy
<CineFX3D> on2see: It is more stable, from what I can see atleast.. except firefox disappering act now and then
<jojoman02> where does gdmsetup keep it's skins??
<gregg__> Anderson: api and driver. it also uploads the firmware to the device
<on2see> Huh
<CineFX3D> but that's firefox problem
<Stormx2> Contou1: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Anderson> gregg__, between the api and driver?
<on2see> Is there actually anyone crazy enough to make IE6 run on WINE?
<Stormx2> on2see: i do.
<Random_Transit> hey, how do i add more favourite applications to the new GNOME main menu?
<on2see> Really?
<Stormx2> on2see: Google "IEs4Linux"
<Contou1> Stormx2: no :)
<jojoman02> Contou1:  System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<compengi> how do i share my folders using samba?
<CineFX3D> on2see: That would be pretty usefull actually
<Stormx2> Well I do need IE for web design... and IEs4Linux is a godsend I swear.
<Contou1> Stormx2: there are three base resolutions,  1024x768, 800x600, 640x480 . but I need 1280x768 for this widescrene laptop
<gavagai> compengi, right-click on a folder in the file manager
<gavagai> you can then setup sharing
<CineFX3D> Stormx2: Thanks for the tip, I'll look into it!
<Contou1> I have it set in xorg.conf, I even tried adidng a modeline
<gregg__> Anderson: I don't really understand you question :) the kernel itself provides the API
<efren> alguien habla espaol?
<Stormx2> Contou1: Restarted X?
<jojoman02> Contou1, sometimes when you manually edit xorg.conf it doesn't work....
<efren> alguien habla espaol
<Contou1> Stormx2: done about 20 times
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gregg__> s/you/your/
<harveyfly> I need some help in installing ubuntu...
<Anderson> gregg__, I thought the API was the interface to the Kernel
<jojoman02> Contou1, try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Contou1> jojoman02: well, ubuntu itself placed 1280x768 in there
<cydrive> need some help in reinstalling windows me on my laptop
<Contou1> jojoman02: yep, I tried that, it crashed while detecting the monitor
<gregg__> Anderson: it is, but without kernel, no kernel api, that's what I mean
<Stormx2> Contou1: Theres a wizard, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- try that
<compengi> gavagai, and how do i share files using samba?
<Contou1> Stormx2: see above
<Anderson> Ok, do you have a good reference on data streams?
<jojoman02> Contou1, don't set it to autodetect monitor
<Anderson> gregg__, Ok, do you have a good reference on data streams?
<Stormx2> cydrive: Ask away...
<jojoman02> Contou1, post a bug in launchpad and make sure you specify your monitor version...
<gavagai> compengi, that is using samba
<Contou1> jojoman02: alright... though I don't believe it will help me, I'll go thru that wizard
<on2see> Hey, speaking of resolution, I ran in 1600x1200 fine in XP, but only 1280x1024 in Dapper, why?
<gregg__> Anderson: data streams? that's too generic
<harveyfly> I have an error during boot the kernel from grub
<Stormx2> on2see: Add it to X conf...
<Contou1> jojoman02: don't have time for that, and I don't know what kind of display is that on this laptop :)
<compengi> gavagai, but how to share the files?
<Stormx2> on2see: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Contou1> it's not mine
<Anderson> gregg__, Yea, I was hoping for a catch all document.
<on2see> Is that all I have to do?
<advant_> Anyone here successfully compiled Engage into Ubuntu?
<gavagai> compengi, right click like i said...  then share
<harveyfly> it keep printing FATAL: modprobe missing modules.dep during kernel startup
<gregg__> Anderson: where are you going?
<on2see> To get 1600x1200?
<Anderson> gregg__, Anywhere I can.
<compengi> ok
* Contou1 is going to reconfigure x thru that wizard again
<jojoman02> Contou1, use HAL to find out, system > administration > device manager
<gregg__> Anderson: you want to get the big picture, how drivers work?
<Stormx2> on2see: Go through the wizard (keep pressing enter) until you get to the screen res bit. Go down the list to 1600x1200 and press space, then just hit enter till it ends
<Kaervek> Does HDC2 = HD2,1?
<Anderson> gregg__, I want to get the big picture how linux works... drivers, software, the whole bit. Drivers is a good place to start if you've got some information.
<harveyfly> hi.. how can I ask for help here
<Anderson> harveyfly, just ask.
<on2see> ok thanks
<tritium> harveyfly: just state your question as clearly as you can
<Stormx2> harveyfly: address everyone as sir
<Anderson> lol
<harveyfly> ok.. thx
<harveyfly> I start my installion from grub
<compengi> gavagai, just one more question do i need to set up anything else than ip address and the workgroup in smb.conf to be able to use the sharing and to use the printer from windows system?
<harveyfly> then it keep printing FATAL, missing modules.dep on screen
<Kaervek> With regards to Hard Drives and partitions, would a drive listed as hdc2 equate to hd2,1 in GRUB?
<Stormx2> harveyfly: Odd. Have you install ubuntu?
<harveyfly> no
<ironfroggy_LT> At the beginning of installation, i got an error saying it could not create the filesystem. then it seemed to progress to about 14% and is idling at "Detecting file systems..."
<harveyfly> I want to install... but my laptop has no cdrom
<Stormx2> harveyfly: but you've installed grub?
<Stormx2> harveyfly: Oh I see.
<harveyfly> I follow the instruction here: irc.freenode.net
<harveyfly> sorry
<Stormx2> XD
<harveyfly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Stormx2> No prob.
<gregg__> Anderson: I'm not exactly a kernel hacker, so I can't help you with that
<Contou1> ok, I went thru that wizard in the console, so I could detect the monitor ... "General monitor" - it guessed once again the right resolution "1280x768", this and only this - it wrote the config - but guess what, gdm starts in 1024x768
<jjohn> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Anderson> gregg__, alright, thanks anyways.
<Anderson> gregg__, where can I get the drivers though?
<jjohn> !sis
<ubotu> I know nothing about sis - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stormx2> Contou1: Check this wiki page:
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Anderson> gregg__, rather, what file format should I be looking for?
<Contou1> Stormx2: thanks
<harveyfly> I edit my boot.ini and I can use grub to start kernel, but it fail saying I miss some kind of modules.dep files
<Contou1> Stormx2: I don't use ubuntu myself, never had this problems...
<Contou1> ...with gentoo
<ttyfscker> anybody here gotten xgl and compiz to work in xfce4?
<gregg__> Anderson: it is now included in the kernel
<gregg__> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<Anderson> gregg__, I know, you said it might be old though.
<Stormx2> harveyfly: Have you downloaded the linux and initrd.gz files to C:\boot?
<Anderson> gregg__, I updated the firmware already with the wl_apsta.o v 3.130.20.0
<harveyfly> yes I did
<harveyfly> initrd.gz and linux
<Anderson> gregg__, using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<CineFX3D> Stormx2: Is there something like IEs4Linux that doesn't require WINE? :>
<Stormx2> CineFX3D: not as far as I know...
<Stormx2> CineFX3D: you could try vmware... I'm not sure...
<CineFX3D> nah, wine it is then :)
<messu> my monitor is reporting that the verticl refresh value is out of range (87 when max is 85) when I try to run at 1440x900. any idea how I can, well, fix that?
<on2see> stormx2: I did the wizard, restarted X, and it still doesn't show 1600x1200 in System>Administration>Screen Resolution
<gregg__> Anderson: because ubuntu uses an old kernel :)
<harveyfly> stormx2: is it possible to install ubuntu from a iso image
<Anderson> gregg__, Do you mean 2.6.15 instead of 2.6.17?
<skavenge> not that it helps buti never got the kernel bcm43xx driver working either, i used ndiswrapper and got it running fine
<Infern0o> Then make and install ipw2200 as well:
<Infern0o> Code:
<Kaervek> I'm trying to edit GRUB so that it points to the correct drive/partition when loading Ubuntu.  Explore2fs lists my Linux partition as hdc2.  When I point GRUB to the drive and partition, would hdc2 = hd2,1?
<Infern0o> cd ..
<Infern0o> cd ipw2200-1.0.6
<Infern0o> make
<gregg__> Anderson: yeah
<Infern0o> sudo make install
<tritium> Infern0o: why build that from source?
<Anderson> gregg__, blast
<Infern0o> titium: i'm just a noob following a tutorial... :(
<tritium> Infern0o: ipw2200 is already included in the standard ubunt kernel as a module
<on2see> stormx2: Any idea about my problem?
<Infern0o> tritium :( i executed the sudo sh remove-old already :(
<gregg__> Anderson: at the time of 2.6.15 the bcm driver wasn't even included in the kernel
<tritium> Infern0o: I dont' know what you're referring to
<Infern0o> tritium i removed the firmware already :(
<on2see> OK...
<Stormx2> on2see: I wouldn't really know...
<tritium> Infern0o: from where?
<malachi> I can't figure out for the LIFE of me how to change the default menu icon in Dapper.
<Stormx2> on2see: Ask at ubuntuforums.org
<malachi> Any suggestions?
<Anderson> gregg__, It has native support, it's the first kernel that actually identified the device.
<Stormx2> on2see: or in #gnome
<Infern0o> tritium: lib/modules
<harveyfly> What is the best way to install ubuntu without a CD drive
<Stormx2> harveyfly: Your best bet is that page you are following
<tritium> Infern0o: what on earth for?
<messu> can anyone explain to me why X is running at a 87 vert refresh rate when attempting 1440x900 when I've specified a lower maximum
<Stormx2> harveyfly: Read everything and make sure you do everything right.
<harveyfly> I have tried instlux but it doesn't work, so I try grub
<Infern0o> tritium http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<gregg__> Anderson: ?
<Stormx2> Gotta dash now everyone... school in 8 hours
<Infern0o> tritium: i'm following litterally what it's saying there
<zagrebchleb> Hello. I don't have any sound on macromedia flash on any flash videos. Any idea why?
<ardchoille> I am noticing a few very nice themes in xubuntu-desktop. The reason I don't use GTK1 apps in gnome is because I don't like the way GTK1 apps look. Would GTk1 and GTK2 apps look the same in xfce?
<CineFX3D> any news on flash 8 for linux?
<harveyfly> I think I did ok... since I can get into the initial start of kernel, but it just a problem of missing lib modules
<Anderson> gregg__, when I was on breezy (don't know what kernel version) the system recognized that there was a pci network device, but nothing more. dapper, 2.6.15 recognizes all the details of the device
<ardchoille> I suppose I could install a simple GTK1 app and find out. Does anyone know of a small GTK1 app that I can install?
<Anderson> gregg__, it has the driver, just not the firmware I guess, because there is a lot of information on the forums about installing the firmware.
<tritium> Infern0o: are you still running hoary?
<messu> can't even get recognition out of this crowd
<ironfroggy_LT> what could cause the installation to fail in creating a filesystem, and where can i look for any logs to get more information?
<Anderson> gregg__, I did that, but it's still hardly working.
<skavenge> Anderson: i think the networking side of that module is screwed up somehow, id use ndiswrapper, worked fine for me first try
<Infern0o> tritium: no
<Anderson> skavenge, this livecd I'm on is using NDISWRAPPER and working fine.
<Infern0o> tritium arf, no i see it too :(((( the link comes from there though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<skavenge> Anderson: so why not use that instead of hassling with the kernel module?
<Anderson> skavenge, I just wanted to used the native drivers, if for no other reason than to get a better feel for linux,.
<skavenge> ah i see
<Anderson> I'm coming off a hardcore addiction to windows.
<Eclipse_GSX> is there a program i can use to remote desktop into my ubuntu comp from an xp machine?
<KnowledgEngi> synatpic has returned an error
<Anderson> I want to dig as deep as I can.
<gregg__> Anderson: ubuntu imported some version of the bcm driver into its kernel
<tritium> Infern0o: well, you can reinstall the package that contains that file
<heretician> Anderson: Ubuntu is the best rehabilitation :P
<skavenge> i gave it my best shot got the firmware in, found the card, never got neverwork running, 2 commands with ndiswrapper and it was flying heh
<KnowledgEngi> there is a file log that register the error of synaptic ?
<Infern0o> tritium: how do i do that? :s i'm a one day linux newbie :o
<Anderson> Well, I appreciate the help, I have to get a hair cut.
<Anderson> Thanks all, take care.
<tritium> Infern0o: wow, welcome to linux!  :)  Which file did you remove?
<Infern0o> tritium: give me some time to write the list down ^^
<tritium> Infern0o: oh, several?
<Infern0o> tritium: yeah
<tritium> ok
<Infern0o> tritium: all of the same kind though
<paddyvaughan> hello
<paddyvaughan> Could I ask a quick question?
<Hexidigital_> !ask
<element> you already did :)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eclipse_GSX> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Infern0o> tritium: /lib/modules/2.6.15.../kernel/net/ieee80211_1_1_12 --> everything in there
<paddyvaughan> I'm using ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop and I can't get the wireless to work. I've googled it but no luck, can anyone help me?
<Hexidigital_> i already did that, Eclipse_GSX  :)
<BastetFurry> Hi!
<Contou1> well, thanks to that resolution guide... looks 855resolution would help me someway... but it says that package doesn't exist :/
<Hexidigital_> paddyvaughan::  any idea what type of card you have?
<Eclipse_GSX> how can i remote desktop to ubuntu from XP?
<Eclipse_GSX> or vice versa?
<jane> Eclipse_GSX, vnc?
<Contou1> I've uncommented some lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to be able to get some stuff from universe or whatevre
<Infern0o> tritium: and also in kernel: drivers/net/wireless/rtl_ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.ko
<Infern0o> that's it
<Eclipse_GSX> on ubuntu
<Eclipse_GSX> ?
<BastetFurry> I have a little noob question, what do i have to delete from ~ when going from fc4 to ubuntu so that nothing nasty happens?
<paddyvaughan> its a linksysm wireless g notebook adapter (2.4ghz, 802.11g)
<paddyvaughan> linksys*
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, vncviewer for Ubuntu, RealVNC for windows xp
<Hexidigital_> paddyvaughan::  open terminal, and type iwconfig
<paddyvaughan> any idea hexidigital?
<paddyvaughan> ok
<paddyvaughan> doing it now
<paddyvaughan> done
<BastetFurry> Or should i make a fresh home dir?
<tritium> Infern0o: one minute please
<paddyvaughan> it says "lo no wireless extensions." then "sit0 no wireless extensions"
<Infern0o> tritium: ok
<Hexidigital_> paddyvaughan::  what about eth0, eth1, or wlan0?
<Eclipse_GSX> duelboot: what about using XP to view an ubuntu machine?
<paddyvaughan> type those in terminal?
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, RealVNC...go to tucows and search for vnc
<Hexidigital_> paddyvaughan::  no, did iwconfig show any of those?
<paddyvaughan> nope
<paddyvaughan> :S
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, hold one....I'll send a link
<david_594> looking for a windows vnc client?
<Hexidigital_> paddyvaughan::  ok, go to System > Administration > Networking
<paddyvaughan> doing it now...
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, try this:  http://www.tucows.com/preview/196075      I'm using it just fine to go from XP to an ubuntu laptop remotely
<paddyvaughan> done
<Hexidigital_> paddy, is wlan0, or eth1 in your list?
<Hexidigital_> paddyvaughan::  ^^
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, you'll have to enable remote desktop (System > Pref > Remote Desktop) on the ubuntu machine...then use VNC in XP to connect to the ubuntu machine
<brimble> Anyone read  Ubuntu Hacks - Tips and Tools for Exploring, Using and Tuning Linux from bn.com
<elden> can somebody show me a solution to this problem?
<Hexidigital_> brimble::  i almost bought that at the bookstore today
<elden> here's the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217197
<tritium> Infern0o: please see my /query
<duelboot> brimble, no, but I'd be most, if not all, could be answered here
<Infern0o> i'll have to register first
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, brb...gotta get some wine
<brimble> Hex: Yeah it looks pretty good
<tritium> Infern0o: either that, or I can help you later.  I need to go soon.
<Infern0o> ok
<tritium> Infern0o: what's the output of "uname -r" please?
<Infern0o> i'll do it quick
<Infern0o> ahook sec
<Infern0o> 2.6.15-26-386
<harveyfly> Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found, try passing int = option to kernel
<Eclipse_GSX> so my comps are right next to eachother...and they are on a router...so they have typical ip addys like 192.168.0.100
<tritium> Infern0o: okay, I'd like you to "sudo aptitude install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-26-386".  Then, do the same for the linux-restricted-modules package of the same version number
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, see private message...if you're registered I'll walk you through it there
<davejbarneko> hello
<MrUbuntu> Hmmmm I found a torrent file for  Ubuntu Hacks - Tips and Tools for Exploring, Using and Tuning Linux is it pirating or is this book free in electronic format ?
<Infern0o> aptitude: unrecognised option '--reinstall'
<Eclipse_GSX> is a PIII 450 with 256 MB of ram going to suffice for dapper?
<tritium> Infern0o: I'm sorry, use apt-get, not aptitude (sorry, old habit)
<Hexidigital_> MrUbuntu::  afaik, the book is not free
<element-ubuntu> what's ya'lls favorite DVD/CD burning software?
<ardchoille> Eclipse_GSX: The machine I am currently on is almost exactly the same as that, and I find everything works fine.
<duelboot> element-ubuntu, K3B by FAR!!!
<Infern0o> ok, how do i do the same for the linux restriced modules?
<ardchoille> Eclipse_GSX: I am using xfce (installed xubuntu-desktop) though and it is just a hair faster than gnome
<Eclipse_GSX> cool...lol i got this comp for free from my university..they were gonna "recylce" it
<MrUbuntu> Hex: Bugger
<heretician> Are there any really popular free Linux multiplayer games available via synaptic?
<ardchoille> Eclipse_GSX: Lucky ;)
<henzo> join ubuntu-es
<tritium> Infern0o: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<element-ubuntu> duelboot, and what about DVD player software?
<Eclipse_GSX> im thinking about seeing if i can get another one...
<Hexidigital_> henry54::  /j #ubuntu-es
<duelboot> Kaffeine. or Totem
<Anderson> gregg__, HA, it's working
<Hexidigital_> henzo::  /j #ubuntu-es
<MrUbuntu> heretician: Uhhh why don't u install XP if u wanna play games
<ardchoille> Eclipse_GSX: Not a bad idea.. I mean the worst that can happen is they say "no", right?
<heretician> MrUbuntu: Wow that was helpful.
<Infern0o> ok did that
<element-ubuntu> MrUbuntu, cedega would work just the same, almost :)
<Anderson> gregg__, It seems like the card is extremely sensitive, a few people left the hotspot, and It's working ok
<Eclipse_GSX> yea...and i work for the IT dept...so im in good with them
<element-ubuntu> I just put a DVD in my DVD burner...a DVD movie to play, but it isn't showing up...what else do I have to do?
<GarrettC> Good evening #ubuntu
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, do you need help walking through it or not?
<heretician> MrUbuntu: Hence how I added in the "via Synaptic" -- i'm looking for packaged games, not Windows games
<MrUbuntu> element: Yip :)
<gregg__> Anderson: nice
<ardchoille> !restricted-formats > element-ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted-formats  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Eclipse_GSX> duelboot i msged u...
<GarrettC> Can I get some help on a 6.06 install, anyone?
<gnomefreak> GarrettC: only if you reveal your issue to us
<Eclipse_GSX> duelboot are u not getting my messges?
<ardchoille> !restricted > element-ubuntu
<duelboot> yes, sorry
<tritium> Infern0o: any results yet?
<duelboot> see pm Eclipse_GSX
<compengi> under what conditions does the os uses swap files
<Infern0o> where do i look? in the map where it was gone?
<GarrettC> gnomefreak: Certainly will. =) I go to manually partition hda and receive an error.
<tritium> Infern0o: please check to see if the files are there now
<andre> Hello, this is the first time I use IRC, and I am not sure if this is the place to look for help. I need some assistance in batch-changing id3 tags of a big mp3 collection. Anyone can help me with that?
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, can you not see my replies?
<MrUbuntu> heretician: Hmmm I don't play games, how about a GP2X ?
<gnomefreak> GarrettC: desktop install cd?
<GarrettC> I've tried it in the installer itself and also by just loading GParted on the LiveCD.
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, I'll close and try again
<GarrettC> gnomefreak: Yessir.
<ardchoille> andre: I use easytag for that.. it works great
<tritium> andre: you might try installing easytag, and then using that
<heretician> MrUbuntu: I'll check it out. I'm googling my way around :P
<tritium> andre: you'll have to enable the universe repository, update your package list, and then you'll be able to install it
<gnomefreak> GarrettC: install from alternative cd (is what i would do) the live cd installer has been having issues (lots of bugs)
<tritium> !universe > andre
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, close out all PMs with me an initiate one
<MrUbuntu> GP2X's rock.....
<Eclipse_GSX> u get it?
<Infern0o> ok it's back
<Eclipse_GSX> this is weird...
<Infern0o> thank you so much
<duelboot> yes
<Infern0o> so, what do i do now to install my wireless? leave these files and?
<duelboot> Eclipse_GSX, close it and you start a PM with me
<GarrettC> gnomefreak: I hate to downlaod another ISO image, but if that's what it takes then I'll do it. Wasn't sure if there was another way or something going wrong with the desktop installer.
<harveyfly> I only have a 256mb stick, can I boot and install ubuntu from it?
<element-ubuntu> I'm trying to install gstreamer0.8-faad so I can play AAC files, but it's not finding the package...an ideas?
<ardchoille> duelboot: if you are in pm with Eclipse_GSX, he may not be able to see your posts because you aren't identified with nickserv
<andre> I installed Easytag, but it doesn't seem to fit... All tag's contain the following format for Album Name: "(YEAR) Album". I would like to remove the "(YEAR) ". I could not find a way to do it with EasyTag
<duelboot> I should be
<duelboot> darn
<duelboot> hold on
<tritium_away> Infern0o: it worked?
<gnomefreak> GarrettC: you can keep trying that cd (someone fixed his issue that way) but thats alot of time and frustation
<gnomefreak> tritium_away: good night?
<GarrettC> gnomefreak: I'll try the alternate CD. Thanks for your help!
<thejoe> I have installed gxine plugin for firefox, but when I try to stream a video file within the webpage, the gxine player opens up. How do I get gxine to play inside firefox?
<gnomefreak> yw GarrettC
<Infern0o> tritium_away: yeah, the files are back, but where do i start now? leave the drivers and?
<tritium_away> gnomefreak: off to dinner with a colleague.  See you later, perhaps, before bed...
<duelboot> thx ardchoille that was exactly it!
<harveyfly> can I boot and install ubuntu from a 256MB usb stick
<morrolan> Can anyone please tell me why Lyx will not let me view or export LaTeX documents as PDF?
<gnomefreak> later tritium_away
<tritium_away> !wireless > Infern0o
<ardchoille> duelboot: ;)
<tritium_away> Infern0o: ask ubotu about wireless, please, and follow that.  Sorry, I have to go now...
<wheels3572> Where's gconf-editor?
<Infern0o> tritium_away: hehe ok, but that site was where the trouble started ^^
<Infern0o> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ardchoille> wheels3572: I think it's in the System menu as "Configuration Editor"
<thejoe> gxine help: I have installed gxine plugin for firefox, but when I try to stream a video file within the webpage, the gxine player opens up. How do I get gxine to play inside firefox?
<tritium_away> Infern0o: are you using dapper?  If not, I suggest you upgrade.  Further, you'll need wpa_supplicant.  The easiest method for you will most likely be to install network-manager-gnome, and use that.
<wheels3572> Thanks ard but I dont see it anyhere
<Anderson> What script controls which daemons start when the system is initializing?
<gnomefreak> tritium_away: go!
<tritium_away> Anderson: the ones in /etc/rcX.d...
<gnomefreak> ;)
<tritium_away> gnomefreak: lol :)
<ardchoille> wheels3572: open a term and type gconf-editor. If it doesn't return a path, then you may not have it installed
<tritium_away> okay, tritium_away is really away now
<ubuntu> hi
<supertanker> yo guys!
<ardchoille> wheels3572: I meant to say "which gconf-editor"
<Anderson> tritium_away, thanks
<supertanker> I just got Kubuntu 6.06 LTS and I need some help with compiling my USB modem driver ,which worked in Ubuntu 5.10
<wheels3572> Ard: Thanks got it :)
<Kaervek> I'm still having some problems with Ubuntu booting with multiple hard drives installed.
<supertanker> its a SmartLink driver, I think (slmodem-2.9.11-22Sep2005) and with Ubuntu I could compile it and use it.
<ardchoille> wheels3572: :)
<fnord123> hey all. when my nonlocal ubuntu session starts a screensaver and i wiggle the mouse, the gui comes up with all sorts of gui problems. im curious if theres a way to refresh the screen. .e.g. in vim it's C-;
<wheels3572> Ard to make it easier I am trying to make a shortcut key for a program that's not in the keyboard shortcuts
<fnord123> C-l pardon
<skavenge> does ubuntu put Qt devs in a wierd place? i swear ive got every Qt dev package installed and ./configure still dies says cant find headers and libraries grr
<supertanker> But now it won't let me do a make install, it craps out on st5445.o or something like that, with a bunch of errors
<Kaervek> GRUB has the following strings for booting Ubuntu: root (hd0,4)
<Guest1402> hii[TodaHora] 
<supertanker> i noticed that GCC seems to cause problems every time it gets updated. So...anyone have any experience with USB modems
<Kaervek> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash
<MrUbuntu> I used a USB mdem once
<wheels3572> I was told to goto gconf-editor then to apps>Metacity>global keybindings
<tich> i have a problem with nautilus it it won't load & it spits out this: sm-client-id 117f000001000115309252000000050360020 --screen 0 No response to the SaveYourself command. The program may be slow, stopped or broken. does anyone have any suggestions?
<supertanker> but can anyone help? why would it compile in Ubuntu 5.10 and not Kubuntu 6.06LTS
<Mr_Diih_> Some Brazilian is Here?
<Mr_Diih_> Some Brazilian is Here?] 
<Kaervek> but ubuntu hangs while mounting the root file system, ultimately dropping me into a shell with the following error:   ALERT! /dev/sda5 does not exist.
<morrolan> !lyx
<ubotu> I know nothing about lyx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> How do  install sun java jdk5?
<morrolan> !latex
<ubotu> I know nothing about latex - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<morrolan> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/KPDF/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Kaervek> !sda
<morrolan> Yeah, thanks you daft bot, I knew that.
<ubotu> I know nothing about sda - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<harveyfly> how do I install ubuntu from a 256MB flash drive?
<element> !dual monitors
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual monitors - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<morrolan> Kaervek: !/dev
<morrolan> !/dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about /dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<morrolan> !dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kaervek> !/dev
<morrolan> !devices
<ubotu> I know nothing about devices - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<supertanker> hah
<element> ubotu, you sure don't know much =/
<Corporal_Dirge> element: dual monitors is tough to do
<ubotu> I know nothing about you sure don't know much =/ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<morrolan> sorry man
<fnord123> element, i know about dual monitors
<gnomefreak> morrolan: dont play with the bot please
<fnord123> whats up
<Kaervek> Hmm, does anybody have any help to offer me?
<Kaervek> morrolan, It's ok.  Thanks.
<supertanker> I need help with my slmodem driver
<Corporal_Dirge> How do  install sun java jdk5?
<morrolan> gnomefreak:  I wasn't playing with the bot, I was actually looking for something.
<ardchoille> morrolan: You can /query ubotu and search to your heart's content :)
<Howitzer> morrolan, do an /msg ubotu then
<morrolan> ok thanks, I didn't know you could do that
<zshzn> does anybody know where my vertical refresh rate comes from, and how I can lower it a bit
<supertanker> AAAAAAAAAAAAUGH I NEED MY MODEM TO WOOOOOOOOORK I HATE USING WINDOWS!!
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: enable multiverse and install the sun-java5-jdk package
<jrib> !multiverse > Corporal_Dirge
<morrolan> How do I privately message the bot then?
<Corporal_Dirge> I have it enabled, but it's still not there.
<ardchoille> morrolan:  /query ubotu
<gnomefreak> morrolan: /msg ubotu <whatyou want to know>
<supertanker> and when I installed Kubuntu it put all my packages in the Virtual area. Is that bad?
<gnomefreak> supertanker: stop that
<morrolan> Kaervek: what did you wish to know about sda?
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<supertanker> stop what?
<gnomefreak> supertanker: no need for repeat chars and caps
<andre> Hello, does anyone know if I can use EasyTag (or other id3 editor) to modify one specific field of all files in my mp3 files? The album field contains also the year (Ex: (2000) Album)). I would like to remove the (Year). If this is not easily doable with EasyTag, can someone give some directions for me to start (I suspect I will have to do write a script using id3tool or othe CLI tool, but I really do not know how or where to look for a tutorial).
<harveyfly> does anyone tell me the way to install ubuntu from a 256MB flash drive
<Corporal_Dirge> psastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ardchoille> andre: There is a little button next to each field in easytag, hover your mouse over that button and read what it says
<supertanker> FROM a flashdrive? I dunno
<Kaervek> morrolan, I'm having a problem where Ubuntu won't boot when I have more than 1 harddrive installed.  It hangs at "Mounting root file system."   I'm dual-booting XP, which boots just fine from GRUB.
<Kaervek> morrolan, If I remove the extra drives, Ubuntu works like a charm.
<supertanker> so can anyone help me with my stupid modem driver? I don't think it likes the latest GCC
<jrib> supertanker: you've been to the dial-up modem wiki?
<supertanker> Not yet. It worked perfectly with Ubuntu, but now Kubuntu doesn't like me...
<jrib> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Kaervek> morrolan, any ideas?
<roostishaw> what command do i use to launch open office writer?
<supertanker> would the bot respond to "dialup sucks"?
<jrib> supertanker: oowriter
<supertanker> what?
<jrib> erm for roostishaw
<ardchoille> jrib: Yikes! You are one fast typist :)
<supertanker> what?
<supertanker> no
<jrib> supertanker: I meant what I said for roostishaw
<supertanker> i'm not
<supertanker> I just use control v alot
<supertanker> ah okay
<andre> ardchoile: Ok, this would work for each album, but it will give me some work as I have almost 200 albums in the collection.
<ardchoille> lol
<supertanker> and yes, I can type 45 words a mineut
<supertanker> I just cannt spel
<jrib> :)
<thejoe> I have installed gxine plugin for firefox, but when I try to stream a video file within the webpage, the gxine player opens up. How do I get gxine to play inside firefox?
<ardchoille> andre: That little button will work for any and/or all files opened with easytag, And you can choose which ones to save.
<ardchoille> andre: You can open all your files, change only the ones you want changed, and save just those songs.
<supertanker> um....the dialupmodemhowto is blank
<Infern0o> how do i know if i'm using dapper?
<deimos_> thejoe: try to remove it and install mozilla-mplayer instead. it works for me
<gnomefreak> Infern0o: lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> Infern0o: type that in terminal
<cchristn> hi everybody. is anyone here familiar with setting up mysql?
<Infern0o> yeah ok, codename dapper
<thejoe> I've tried that, but it didn't work. I'm trying to play an embedded quicktime movie.
<andre> ardchoille: the problem is that I would like to change all the files...
<vinboy> is there a way to remove the dependencies along with the original package?
<gnomefreak> vinboy: only if you installed it with aptitude (maybe synaptic
<ardchoille> andre: you can use that button to change them all too
<supertanker> if you feel like typing in all the dependancies...
<tich> i'm having a problem with nautilus, it crashes every time i try to open a folder-- can anyone help?
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  what do you need to know?
<jrib> vinboy: if you used aptitude to install it, it will do it automatically.  If not, then you'll want to take a look at deborphan
<vinboy> gnomefreak: thanks
<vinboy> jrib: thanks
<supertanker> Why doesn't Kubuntu come with the GIMP or the Alien package
<gnomefreak> vinboy:
<vinboy> jrib: is this new in the Dapper?
<jrib> tich: try running it from a terminal and see if you get any useful output
<ardchoille> tich: Open a term and launch nautilus from the term, and see if there is any error output
<Corporal_Dirge> Ok, pasted. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18184 I enabled Multiverse etc. through synaptic.
<deimos_> thejoe: all the trailers on the apple website work for me. inside the browser. i don't know what to say..
<gnomefreak> vinboy: no
<vinboy> jrib: i used to use ubuntu but it didn't have this feature
<jrib> vinboy: what? deborphan?
<gnomefreak> vinboy: you have to install it
<vinboy> gnomefreak: oh ic.. what is the name?
<gnomefreak> deborphan
<vinboy> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<OisacX> hi
<gnomefreak> OisacX: hi
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: you only have dapper-backports multiverse enabled, you need dapper multiverse.  Are you comfortable editing that file with a text editor?
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, i'm trying to set up ubuntu server, basically a lamp server using this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p4
<cchristn> but when i get to the last command on the page, i get an error message
<Corporal_Dirge> Sure, how do I run it in gui as su?
<andre> ardchoille: I know but every 10-15 files have one Album info. Do I have to select all the files from one album, remove the YEAR from that album, then select the songs for the next album, remove the year, and so on?
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<OisacX> I'm looking to improve the 3D of my Ati Radeon 9800 pro... and I'm really newbie to linux and Ubuntu
<ardchoille> andre: That's how I do it.. I haven't seen any faster way with easytag
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: add the word " multiverse" to the end of lines 17,18, 32, and 33.  Then run 'sudo apt-get update' and look for sun-java5-jdk again
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, it's not really important that mysql gets installed, since this site will only be offering static pages, but I'd like to get it running while I'm at it
<ardchoille> andre: Do you not want the year in any of the songs?
<wheels3572> Can someone help me on the side here I am a bit confused on some directions I was given earlier
<Infern0o> How do i unstall GNOME network manager?
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, thanks, I'll be back in a sec.
<emole> wondering if anyone can point me to a good resource for noobla's (so I don't bug you all with annoying questions you've answered 200 million times)
<jrib> wheels3572: what were the directions about?
<dadgumit> have an issue that I need help on: I finally got SMP enabled, but now everything is happening really fast, for instance if I hit a key on the key board (say "a") four of that key will show up at once (ie "aaaa"), this is NOT repeat rate, if I hold a key down, it repeats at a normal speed. I am also experiencing, wierdness with mouse clicking etc.. windows will lock up (work around seems to be alt tabing)  Also, if I am not in X
<asusathlo> i was wondering if anyone could help me to get my tv tuner working, and yes i am a total newb?
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  what are you having a problem with?
<OisacX> BRB
<wheels3572> jrib: look in PM I will show you the directions given if that is ok?
<ardchoille> andre: you can select ALL songs, blank out the year field and press the button next to the year field.. that will remove the year from all selected songs.
<asusathlo> i have tvtime installed and it says cannot open video0
<Ishmael> please what must I to add in fstab for load a vfat disk in the start
<jrib> wheels3572: put them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ so others can see as well
<jrib> Infern0o: install the network-manager-gnome
<dadgumit> any ideas?
<duelboot> Ishmael, hold one I'll send PM
<tich> i ran nautilus in a terminal and it still hasn't done anything. the curser is on a black line blinking away but no errors.
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, when I run "mysqladmin -h LAMPbox.hsd1.tn.comcast.net -u root password sqladmin", I get about 4 error messages
<ardchoille> duelboot: he isn't id'd, you won't be able to see his posts
<cchristn> the first one: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'LAMPbox.hsd1.tn.comcast.net' failed
<andre> ardchoile: no, I started putting the Year in album names when I used (crap) iTunes, so it would order the albums correctly. In Amarok, I can order by Artist / Year (wihich is exactly what I would like to do), and I don't need the year info in the Album
<jrib> tich: did you make nautilus crash?
<sproingie> is there any way to make the 5.1 digital output work on the realtek ALC850 on an nforce3 motherboard without using nvidia's nforce drivers?
<Hexidigital_> !paste > cchristn
<duelboot> thx ardchoille
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  pastebin the messages.. check your pm from ubotu
<Infern0o> jrib: well yeah, that's exactly what i'm trying to do :)
* Hexidigital_ brb.. phone
<ardchoille> andre: ahh, ok
<dadgumit> no love?
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, pm?
<jrib> Infern0o: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome    (or just use synaptic)
<wheels3572> jrib:  How do I send it lol on that site lol
<ardchoille> duelboot: You can always do a /joj #my_own_little_channel  and have someone meet you there :)
<jrib> wheels3572: you just paste it there, press send, and then give us the URL to the page ehre
<ardchoille> */join
<duelboot> okay Ishmael here's what you need to do...this assumes your device is /dev/sda1 and your mount point is /share (adjust for your needs)....  /dev/sda1         /share      vfat       defaults         0                0
<tich> jrib: maybe. if i remember correctly it wasn't loading something so then i 'killed' it and it hasn't loaded anything since... but it was stuck before i killed it.
<wheels3572> jrib:  Nevermind I found it lol
<dadgumit> lil help?
<wheels3572> ard:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18185
<andre> ardchoille: well, I just saw that I can tell EasyTag to build a Tree by Artist / Album. I think this will make the process a lot easier
<Howitzer> How do i figure out which /dev/*** is my DVD reader?
<asusathlo> how do i check to see if the system has recognized the tuner?
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  private message
<jrib> tich: you may also try a new user to see if it happens there.  If it only happens with your user, then it is probably some configuration file in your $HOME that is messing it up
<duelboot> Howitzer, check dmesg  and see where it's showing up
<ardchoille> andre: Really? I never knew that.. you're ahead of me already :)
<tich> jrib: but i've even reinstalled nautilus (using synaptic) and i've restarted the machine a bunch of times.
<Hexidigital_> dadgumit::  what is the problem?
<verix> hey, whenever I log out from X, my monitor doesn't turn back on. how do I fix that?
<dadgumit> [18:57]  dadgumit: have an issue that I need help on: I finally got SMP enabled, but now everything is happening really fast, for instance if I hit a key on the key board (say "a") four of that key will show up at once (ie "aaaa"), this is NOT repeat rate, if I hold a key down, it repeats at a normal speed. I am also experiencing, wierdness with mouse clicking etc.. windows will lock up (work around seems to be alt tabing)  Also
<GarrettC> Has anyone played with the NTFS-3G driver yet on Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> tich: Do you have a ~/.nautilus folder?
<duelboot> GarrettC, yes just today and it worked perfectly
<Hexidigital_> dadgumit::  sorry, i have no experience with SMB
<Hexidigital_> *SMP
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, pastebin is being really slow for me, I'll get you the url when I get it
<dadgumit> :-\
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  ok
<dadgumit> nbd thanks anywho
<Ishmael> ok thanks duelboot, another personal question... have you found any mistake in my english?
<GarrettC> duelboot: I realize it
<jrib> wheels3572: want to join me in #ubuntu-classroom?
<Anderson> does anyone have experience programming c++ on linux?
<duelboot> GarrettC, saw it on digg.com and followed the link and instructions
<verix> Anderson: minor
<wheels3572> jrib:  Yes please
<Anderson> verix, What compiler do you use?
<duelboot> Ishmael, it's fine...i understood your question
<andre> ardchoille: anyway, thank you very much... I will use that (even though it will be boring, I think it will be easier than learning how to write a script to do it for me :-)
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18186
<ardchoille> tich: I saw your nautilus problem a lot when I ran ##gnome. You can rename ~/.nautilus to ~/.nautilus.bak and try to start nautilus again. If that doesn't help, you can always rename it back to ~/.nautilus
<verix> I think it was gtk+, I can't remember
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  ok, one second
<jyoungxx> how do we set the ssh server port to another port?
<GarrettC> duelboot: I realize it's still beta, but would you recommend it for a "mission critical" system? (my home server)
<duelboot> GarrettC, any issues?
<ardchoille> andre: You're welcome :)
<godtvisken> Hi, I have an ALi M5455 soundcard. It works fine in ubuntu, but only one program at a time. I must use each application while all other apps that use sound are closed
<verix> I tried compiling a .cpp file with gcc and it just told me something else
<godtvisken> What can I do?
<Anderson> ok, is it a typical debian package/
<tich> jreb if i sudo nautilus it works.
<GarrettC> duelboot: I saw it on Digg today as well and was wondering if anyone had experimented with it. :D
<duelboot> GarrettC, after only one day....uhhhhh no, but only because I just don't know enough
<verix> so try just gcc your_file.cpp and it'll probably tell you what to use
<ardchoille> tich: I am thinking you have a misconfigured file in your $HOME for nautilus
<Ishmael> ok duelboot thanks for your help again
<Anderson> ok
<duelboot> GarrettC, I have it on mine...not mission critical though
<tich> ardchoille: i do have a .nautilus folder
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  try that command w/o all of the dns stuff... just set up LAMPbox, not LAMPbox.comcast.etc
<dadgumit> [18:57]  dadgumit: have an issue that I need help on: I finally got SMP enabled, but now everything is happening really fast, for instance if I hit a key on the key board (say "a") four of that key will show up at once (ie "aaaa"), this is NOT repeat rate, if I hold a key down, it repeats at a normal speed. I am also experiencing, wierdness with mouse clicking etc.. windows will lock up (work around seems to be alt tabing)  Also
<verix> anyway, can anyone help me with my question?
<dadgumit> whats your question verix?
<mustech> hi everybody
<duelboot> GarrettC, if I were running a server at home needing it, I would do it... but that is just me
<cchristn> alright, lemme give you the error when i do that :)
<ardchoille> tich: try renaming that folder and see what happens
<jyoungxx> how do we set the ssh server port to another port?
<lufis> Can anyone assist me in finding out how to encrypt a particular directory in /home?
<GarrettC> I guess I have nothing to loose, really. Just a year's worth of photography and my music collection.
<GarrettC> :P
<verix> jyoungxx: ssh -D your_port you@host I think
<jyoungxx> isn't /etc/ssh/ssh_config just the client
<duelboot> GarrettC, back it up first then you have nothing to lose
<jyoungxx> ok thx
<jyoungxx> oh no
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, alright it's posted
<jyoungxx> I mean I need to set the server port on the local machine
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  same url?
<GarrettC> duelboot: Probably will do that, I've needed to for some time.
<duelboot> GarrettC, I saw a 400GB drive at Sam's today for $159.....
<verix> oh!
<verix> that I don't know, sorry
<godtvisken> Hi, I have an ALi M5455 soundcard. It works fine in ubuntu, but only one program at a time. I must use each application while all other apps that use sound are closed. What can I do?
<GarrettC> duelboot: SATA?
<cchristn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18187
<duelboot> hmmmmm....don't recall, but prob so
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, everything worked with java, thanks jrib.
<Ishmael> what I need for configurate my ati radeon in my ubuntu
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: np
<mustech> can i disable dosfsck scaning on boot
<GarrettC> duelboot: Sounds like a good deal. I'll burn my photography to some DVD's and make a copy to an extra hard drive I have around here just in case.
<Ishmael> I have installed the fglrx drivers but I don't know what to do now
<ardchoille> tich: Are you in gnome right now? If so, do you have desktop icons and a desktop right-click menu working?
<stormchas3r> I have installed wpasupplement, and How can I get on my ap with wpa encrytpt?
<asusathlo> can anyone tell me if it is even possible to make this all in wonder radeon 9800 work with tvtime?
<GarrettC> I could really care less (well, I do, but...err..) about my music.
<lufis> Hi. I have a directory FULL of pornography ranging from vanilla to straight up disturbing and I would love to be able to encrypt it and/or make it so it is only readable by using a password. Any ideas?
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  try this... mysqladmin -h localhost -u root -p
<beasty> i installed xgl but i cant get it working
<duelboot> GarrettC, there you go...then have at it with ntfs-3g
* Hexidigital_ brb
<GarrettC> duelboot: Thanks man for your time.
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, can i append the password part to the command you gave me?
<Anderson> Why would apt-get install g++ not install the dependancies if I am running as a superuser?
<duelboot> GarrettC, no prob...that'st the ubuntu way
<cchristn> guess there's an easy way to find out...
<Ishmael> what do I need for configurate my ati radeon in ubuntu
<Ishmael> I have installed the fglrx drivers but I don't know what to do now
<jollyroger> how can i reformat my hard drive when an install doesn't work
<verix> so, after I log out of X, my screen doesn't display the login screen. can anyone help me with this?
<sproingie> lufis: http://www.ppcnerds.org/displayarticle186.html
<lufis> Sproingie: Thaxu so much!
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, i added the password part to the end, everything seems to be ok now
<Anderson> Why would apt-get install g++ not install the dependancies if I am running as a superuser?
<ardchoille> !build-essential > Anderson
<duelboot> GarrettC, I have a 300GB w/ all my music and photos...too bad ntfs-3g wasn't around when I bought it...so it's FAT32 since I have windows on my network
<tich> ardchoille, so i thought i did but i don't know how to rename a directory. what would the command be?
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, thanks for the help, I don't know if it's running right but like I said I just wanted to get the install, I can worry with config later
<ardchoille> tich: mv ~/.nautilus ~/.nautilus.bak
<stormchas3r> I have installed wpasupplement, and How can I get on my ap with wpa encrytpt?
<GarrettC> duelboot: Ouch. Plan on switching over soon?
<jrib> !xgl > beasty
<sproingie> lufis: the easier thing to do really is just keep it on a thumb drive
<KomiaPoika> lufis: what about rm -rf pr0n
<tich> ardchoille, i'm one step behind you. no i dont have icons and right clicking doesn't work but gnome is fine.
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  ok :)
<lufis> And while I'm at it, any torrent client suggestions? Azureus is simply too bloated and Ktorrent sucks bigtime.
<jollyroger> so what do i do to reformat my hdd
<lufis> KomiaPoika: Uh... remove?
<morrolan> Can anyone please tell me why Lyx will not let me view or export LaTeX documents as PDF?
<jollyroger> bit torrent
<duelboot> GarrettC, maybe, but need to find room to first backup my existing 200+GB of info so I can convert it to NTFS
<ardchoille> tich: ok, the reason you don't have those things working is because nautilus manages those things and the rest of the desktop. Once you get nautilus working, those things will work also
<andrewski> has anyone else had problems with bittorrent taking 100% of the CPU, even when not using any network bandwidth?
<jollyroger> nope
<KomiaPoika> lufis: why do you want your pr0n unreadable?
<morrolan> Can someone please tell me how to: xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_R = Mode_switch"  when it doesn't recognise my Alt_R key?
<GarrettC> andrewski: What client are you using?
<lufis> KomiaPoika: I don't want it unreadable, just private
<duelboot> GarrettC, while not exactly the deal I saw today, check this out:  http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?catg=5795
<duelboot> GarrettC, good talking to you...gotta run
<jollyroger> just put a password on the startup
<KomiaPoika> lufis: isn't your user password enough or are you scared some policeman to hard mount your hard drive?
<Anderson> ardchoille, I need a compiler to build software, not packages.I am taking programming classes, and learning Linux on my own at the same time.
<andrewski> GarrettC: i've had this with freeloader and gnome-btdownload.  those are the only two i've tried.
<GarrettC> Later. Thanks again.
<River> where do I go to ask a specific GnuCash operating question ?
<tich> ardchoille: i renamed .nautilus but it still wouldn't open a folder.
<lufis> KomiaPoika: It could happen!
<Anderson> ardchoille, I tried apt-get install g++, which normally installs dependencies as well, but it didn't
<KomiaPoika> lufis: what could happen
<GarrettC> andrewski: Hold a few seconds.
<verix> so, after I log out of X, my screen doesn't display the login screen. can anyone help me with this?
<lufis> KomiaPoika: I don't know, a little nosy someone
<andrewski> River: maybe gnucash's mailing list?  i also know there are a handful of gnucash people on the ubuntu forums, but that wouldn't be ideal.
<andrewski> GarrettC: sure... i've read !patience. ;)
<Hexidigital_> Anderson::  did you install build-essential?
<verix> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<verix> hm
<ardchoille> Anderson: I am learning C/C++ too and I installed build-essential and that took care of the compiler and its deps :)
<River> andrewski: thanks .. I will try the mailing list
<andrewski> verix: i've read it.  it was rather unnecessary at the moment. ;)
<ardchoille> tich: ok, name it back.. that wasn't the problem.
<andrewski> River: good luck!  by the way, did you see the 2.0 packages on the forums?
<Anderson> ardchoille, ok, for future reference though, why isn't apt-get installing the dependencies?
<dadgumit> [18:57]  dadgumit: have an issue that I need help on: I finally got SMP enabled, but now everything is happening really fast, for instance if I hit a key on the key board (say "a") four of that key will show up at once (ie "aaaa"), this is NOT repeat rate, if I hold a key down, it repeats at a normal speed. I am also experiencing, wierdness with mouse clicking etc.. windows will lock up (work around seems to be alt tabing)  Also
<verix> andrewski: I wanted to read it :P
<verix> just to see if I was spamming or not
<andrewski> verix: oh, lol
<corsachriz> re
<ardchoille> Anderson: That I don't know.. but I know the proper way to install the compiler in Ubuntu is install build-essential
<River> andrewski: sure did ... but I need to find out if the package can do what I need it to before downloading it
<andrewski> River: ah.
<corsachriz> hello, can somebody say me, how i can activate Xfce? i downloadedthe package, but nothing happens
<farky> what's an easy way to transfer files between to machines over a network besides FTP?
<morrolan> Can someone please tell me how to: xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_R = Mode_switch"  when it doesn't recognise my Alt_R key?
<Hexidigital_> Anderson::  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ardchoille> tich: You might be able to get some detailed help for nautilus is ##gnome
<sproingie> wow
<Anderson> i'm in su
<andrewski> River: what's your question?
<morrolan> I'm trying to insert special characters in OpenOffice without having to goto the menu every time.
<River> andrewski: just found a GnuCash IRC channel ...
<andrewski> River: ooh!
<Anderson> Hexidigital_, I'm in su
<sproingie> would be nice if nvidia's installer didn't remove my existing interfaces before it knew whether it was successful
<corsachriz> nobody? mhhh...
<River> Andrewski: i can't seem to locate the inventory feature in GnuCash ... i was wondering if it has one or if it is called something other than inventory
<Hexidigital_> Anderson::  you shouldn't use root in ubuntu
<andrewski> River: dunno
<Hexidigital_> Anderson::  there is no reason to
<farky> what's an easy way to transfer files between to machines over a network besides FTP?
<tich> ardchoille: okay thanks. is there any way to just reset nautilus to it's original settings?
<River> andrewski: me neither ... so i am off to GnuCash IRC land ... hopefully tobe enlightened - sigh -
<ardchoille> tich: There is, but I forgot how
<ardchoille> farky: I hear scp is good for that
<bimberi> farky: sftp, samba, rsync, unison ... are all ways. Easy?  not sure. :)
<andrewski> River: that's been on my todo list for a while. :-P
<andrewski> River: good for you. :)
<dadgumit> [18:57]  dadgumit: have an issue that I need help on: I finally got SMP enabled, but now everything is happening really fast, for instance if I hit a key on the key board (say "a") four of that key will show up at once (ie "aaaa"), this is NOT repeat rate, if I hold a key down, it repeats at a normal speed. I am also experiencing, wierdness with mouse clicking etc.. windows will lock up (work around seems to be alt tabing)  Also
<farky> bimberi: just to occasionally transfer some files over a network
<verix> can anyone help me with that problem then or is that a no? :<
<ardchoille> dadgumit: Could that be an issue with the kb and mouse sections of xorg.conf ?
<stormchas3r> I have installed wpasupplement, and How can I get on my ap with wpa encrytpt?
<bimberi> farky: personally i use sftp for that - it comes with the ssh package
<GarrettC> andrewski: I really don't know man, I just snooped around a bit and couldn't find anything relevant on Google. I'm by no means a Linux guru.
<jollyroger> does anyone know how to boot in DOS w/o starting windows
<dadgumit> ardchoille, I don't knwo I am a gigantic nubosaurus in linux/ubuntu (least ways, I haven't had a set up for a few years
<sproingie> jollyroger: there is no DOS underneath XP
<andrewski> GarrettC: i've only seen things relating to zonealarm windows firewall, but thanks for looking also. :(
<farky> bimberi: how do you use it?
<eyequeue> jollyroger, this is #ubuntu
<jollyroger> i'm running win98
<Corporal_Dirge> jollyroger press F8 booting
<andrewski> verix: sure, i'll bite.  can you get to a terminal via ctrl+alt+f1?
<sproingie> jollyroger: make a dos boot disk is the only way i know of
<jollyroger> ok couldn't remember haven't done it in a while thanks
<GarrettC> andrewski: I'll keep looking around and if I find something, I can give you a hollar. What kind of chipset/ethernet card do you have? E-mail address where I can further contact you?
<dadgumit> andrewski, related question how do you get out of terminal once you are in it
<godtvisken> Hi, I have an ALi M5455 soundcard. It works fine in ubuntu, but only one program at a time. I must use each application while all other apps that use sound are closed. What can I do?
<andrewski> dadgumit: of the F1 terminal?
<dadgumit> (ctrl+alt+f1 method)
<eyequeue> dadgumit, "exit"
<dadgumit> andrewski yes
<bimberi> farky: it's very similar to ftp, but you can use nautilus to do it in a GUI fashion - via Places -> Connect to Server...
<andrewski> dadgumit: ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to X.
<dadgumit> andrewski: thanks
<Ishmael> what do I need for configurate my ati radeon in ubuntu
<Ishmael> I have installed the fglrx drivers but I don't know what to do now
<bimberi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<imc_> My toolbar (Applications, Places, System, etc) , which usually sits on the top of the gnome desktop screen, has moved to the left side. How can I drag it back?
<farky> bimberi: i am trying to connect to a headless server
<dadgumit> ardchoille: do youknow much about the keyboard /mouse settings in xorg.conf?
<mister_roboto> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wasauce> speaking of scp is there an easy way to scp something back to a local directory without inputting the local address for example if I am sshed into my box and i want to scp a file to my laptop is there a way to do this?
<Ishmael> thanks
<GarrettC> andrewski: I'll keep looking around and if I find something, I can give you a hollar. What kind of chipset/ethernet card do you have? E-mail address where I can further contact you?
<andrewski> GarrettC: sure.  i have an intel pentium M, with an intel integrated wifi card.  my email is andrew.conkling@gmail.com.  appreciate it.  have you noticed the same?
<eyequeue> dadgumit, att ctrl won't log you out though, do that first
<andrewski> GarrettC: i was typing. ^_^
<GarrettC> Sorry, didn't think you were going to respond. I need to read !patience.
<andrewski> eyequeue: good point.
<GarrettC> :D
<bimberi> farky: it also has a command line mode - like ftp
<andrewski> GarrettC: lol
<dadgumit> eyequeue: thanks
<Anderson> I installed a newer version of libc6 than is recognized by the debian packages, and creating dependency issues, how can i fix it?
<ardchoille> dadgumit: I only know that you can change those settings with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andrewski> verix: i missed anything you might have said in response.
<jrattner> What file in /etc/ contains the wireless neworks + wireless WEP keys for those networks?
<farky> bimberi: thanks, i got it
<dadgumit> ardchoille: thanks
<GarrettC> andrewski: Haven't done much Torrenting in Ubuntu, really.
<bimberi> farky: np :)
<Anderson> Apt-get says it is the newest version, so it won't install the old one, but the packages i try to install that depend on it require the older one.
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, check out this error message with postfix, if you're not too busy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18188
<asusathlo> all in wonder in ubuntu?
<imc_> Double post:  toolbar (Applications, Places, System, etc) , which usually sits on the top of the gnome desktop screen, has moved to the left side. How can I drag it back?
<Anderson> Apt-get says it is the newest version, so it won't install the old one, but the packages i try to install that depend on it require the older one.
<mister_roboto> jrattner: /etc/networks/interfaces
<Anderson> Apt-get says it is the newest version, so it won't install the old one, but the packages i try to install that depend on it require the older one.
<Anderson> I installed a newer version of libc6 than is recognized by the debian packages, and creating dependency issues, how can i fix it?
<andrewski> imc_: right-click, move, or if lock on panel is checked, uncheck it first.
<verix> oh oops sorry about that andrewski
<eyequeue> imc_, right click on the panel and select properties
<verix> lemme get to it, ctrl+alt+f1, right?
<imc_> Thanks andrewski, checking
<GarrettC> andrewski: Silly question, but do you by chance have a dual-boot system where you can test a different OS?
<andrewski> GarrettC: yes, i could test on windows.
* F_roZeN ha vuelto ( Ausente 4 hours 10 mins 23 secs )
<bimberi> !away > F_roZeN
<GarrettC> andrewski: Done much torrenting on Windows?
<Anderson> I installed a newer version of libc6 than is recognized by the debian packages, and creating dependency issues, how can i fix it?
<Anderson> Apt-get says it is the newest version, so it won't install the old one, but the packages i try to install that depend on it require the older one.
<cchristn> Hexidigital_, don't worry about it now, i figured it out myself :)
<andrewski> GarrettC: no, i do mine on linux, not much on windows. :)
<andrewski> GarrettC: but i could certainly test.
<Hexidigital_> cchristn::  sorry, i was afk, and didn't see your message
<jrib> Anderson: you can do sudo apt-get install package_name=version, to force a version, though I don't know exactly what you did
<Anderson> ah!
<Anderson> I'll try that
<eyequeue> Anderson, changing libc6 is a really good way to hose your system, why did you do that?
<GarrettC> andrewski: I don't really know if it'll even replicate the problem but...it's worth a shot. Might keep it in the back of your head.
<roostishaw> _TomB, are you the one behind nUbuntu?
<_TomB> yes
<verix_> andrewski: I can get to the terminal fine... but now my monitor blanked out when I tried to return to X
<chrisk> hello all
<andrewski> verix_: hmm, sounds like X is not running.
<eyequeue> verix, try f7 f8 etc, sequentially
<Anderson> eyequeue, i was trying to install alien, which requires a newer version of libc6 than is availible from the ubuntu repositories
<andrewski> GarrettC: yeah
<verix_> still nothing
<verix_> I'm gonna reboot it
<eyequeue> Anderson, which release?
<andrewski> verix_:  not yet!
<verix_> too late :<
<godtvisken> Hi, I have an ALi M5455 soundcard. It works fine in ubuntu, but only one program at a time. I must use each application while all other apps that use sound are closed. What can I do?
<verix_> I'll just redo the problem state I was in heh
<andrewski> verix_: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' ...oh. :(
<Anderson> 2.3.6-15
<Anderson> verse 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<_TomB> roostishaw: did you want something?
<eyequeue> Anderson, which ubuntu release?
<verix_> andrewski: I can duplicate the problem every time, don't worry :)
<Anderson> ubuntu version >> 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<SomeoneElse-slee> is there any mailserver with a GUI?
<andrewski> verix_: ugh... it happens every time?
<verix_> yeah, I get this a lot
<eyequeue> Anderson, dapper? 6.06?
<verix_> when I log out, it blacks out my monitor
<verix_> it's weird
<roostishaw> , yes. im wondering how you make the edges rounded on the panel in fluxbox
<andrewski> verix_: dapper?  what kind of vid card?
<verix_> dapper, radeon mobility 9600 with fglrx
<andrewski> verix_: which driver?
<chrisk> linux newbie here....I have this "live" version of Ubuntu which works on an old PC I have that has a trashed boot sector, so the windows OS will not load up...is there any way to access my files on the harddrive (in a windows tree) from Ubuntu?
<roostishaw> _TomB, yes. im wondering how you make the edges rounded on the panel in fluxbox
<verix_> fglrx, or is that not the driver?
<Anderson> it's dapper, i thin its 6.06
<Banyon> is there anyone here that actualy works for Ubuntu? I found what was causing my issues with my microphone not working(sorta).
<_TomB> roostishaw: toolbar.shaped: true
<_TomB> in theme.cfg
<andrewski> verix_: no, that's it.
<Coir> Is it possible to use Enlightenment with Xfce?
<verix_> mmkay
<Anderson> eyequeue, Are there any other versions of dapper?
<verix_> well I'm back in X on that laptop
<verix> want me to go to tty1 again?
<sproingie> anyone know how to make digital output work on an ALC850 sound card?
<andrewski> verix: hmm, do you know if this happens with ati?
<andrewski> (ati driver)
<verix> it does
<_TomB> roostishaw: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_rounded_corners
<verix> well actually
<verix> the logging out thing and it going black? no, it doesn't
<andrewski> verix: hmm.
<verix> I honestly think it might be a conflict with the MESA display drivers but I'm not sure
<Corporal_Dirge> Is ir me or is the Mozilla Adblock plugin not downloading? http://adblock.mozdev.org/dev.html
<Anderson> eyequeue, I am downgrading right now.
<andrewski> verix: any tweaks to your xorg.conf?  xgl?  anything else?
<roostishaw> _TomB, thanks! by the way, i love nUbuntu
<eyequeue> Anderson, Filename: pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb  that's dapper's path and version is in there too, manually d/l that deb from your closest ubuntu mirror
<eyequeue> Anderson, then dpkg -i that deb
<verix> tweaked xorg.conf so that it wouldn't lock up Xgl, but regardless of running Xorg or Xgl, I get a black screen
<Anderson> eyequeue, I did apt-get install libc6=2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<verix> I had to add a vga line for GRUB to show the splash screen on boot
<Wordsworth> Hello, I have an issue.
<Wordsworth> For some reason my File System is now read-only and it says I'm not the owner..any idea how the that happened?
<eyequeue> Anderson, 2.3.6-0ubuntu20, is the version
<andrewski> verix: i've had trouble ever since installing Xgl, even when not running it.  how did you install it?
<Wordsworth> It isn't letting me install packages now.
<verix> I run it as a session
<Anderson> eyequeue, Got it.
<Wordsworth> Because of that.
<Anderson> eyequeue, Thanks
<verix> running it in gdm.conf-custom causes it to crash on boot for me
<ryanakca> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mikenash87> 1LIST
<mikenash87> !LIST
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<eyequeue> Anderson, changing libc6 is really really unwise, was trying to help you get back to dapper again
<asusathlo> any way of checking whether my all in wonder tuner card is recognized bu ubuntu tvtime?
<mikenash87> sorry, haven't used irc in a while
<Anderson> eyequeue, I'm getting the same version you showed me from the repositories, I forced the version
<Anderson> eyequeue, Got it.
<Anderson> eyequeue, oops
<Anderson> eyequeue, I did apt-get install libc6=2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<verix> andrewski: want me to put up my xorg.conf?
<andrewski> verix: i don't have time to look at it.
<Just|Me> hey
<verix> mmkay
<eyequeue> btw, dapper's alien (version 8.64) has no versioned dependency on libc6, but IF it did, it would match dapper's libc6
<Just|Me> could someone help me with my ubuntu setup?
<Just|Me> i got a black screen after starting the setup
<dadgumit> Just|Me what do you need help with ?
<Anderson> eyequeue, I think it may have been for bcm43xx-fwcutter, because when I downgraded, that package was removed
<Wordsworth> Just|Me: Are you on dual monitors?
<Just|Me> well
<Wordsworth> I was at first and it only showed on my second screen, randomly.
<Wordsworth> lol
<sangaya> been googling on this for a while and I only have found instances where I should set acpi=off in the "boot line".  Where is this file that I acpi=off at?
<eyequeue> Anderson, not familiar with that package
<Wordsworth> For some reason my File System is now read-only and it says I'm not the owner..any idea how the that happened?
<Just|Me> the tv is connected to my card
<Just|Me> but it isn't activ atm
<jollyroger> sangaya: press f6 at the ubuntu screen
<ryanakca> is there a way to stop receiving mail from Cron?
<Anderson> eyequeue, It's used to extract firmware for my wireless NIC from windows or mac drivers.
<Hexidigital_> Wordsworth::  did you "chown" anything?
<eyequeue> sangaya, when you boot.  but if you want it permanent, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wordsworth> No, I'm a complete noob to this. I just installed it a few days ago
<Anderson> eyequeue, It worked well, I'm using it now :-)
<Wordsworth> It wasn't this way last night. All I've done is try to install packages for my wireless card to work.
<sangaya> jollyroger and eyequeue, Thanks! :0
<Wordsworth> Somehow it became read-onyl and I don't know how to reverse it.
<Hexidigital_> Wordsworth::  are you able to read/write your /home dir?
<jollyroger> yeah
<Just|Me> should i plug out the tv connector?
<jollyroger> i had the same prob last night
<Wordsworth> The entire File System is locked.
<Wordsworth> Yeah I can write my home dir
<verix> so, basically, I'm having problems with my monitor going black when I logout of X. can someone help me fix this?
<Wordsworth> Just nothing else.
<Anderson> Are drivers developed in machine code?
<Anderson> like VHDL?
<Infern0o> hey i have followed the wireless tutorial but i still can't browse or ping :(
<Hexidigital_> Wordsworth::  you're not supposed to tinker with the filesystem, other than your /home dir, so you don't break anything... as long as ROOT is the owner, you should be okay
<GarrettC> Basically, I'm having problems with being a messy eater. I just dropped a slice of pizza onto the carpet.
<jiSh> Wordsworth: you aren't supposed to be able to write anything else
<GarrettC> Someone's not going to be happy.
<asusathlo> all in wonder 9800 with tvtime is this possible?
<jiSh> Wordsworth: launch gksudo nautilus if you need to
<Wordsworth> OK, well for some reason none of the packages will isntall because it can't overwrite any of it.
<jollyroger> how do i reformat a hard drive when it becomes corrupted
<Hexidigital_> Wordsworth::  then, you can change things with root... i.e. sudo nano /var/www/index.html
<verix> what's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<Howitzer> I have a problem with my Zen Muvo TX 1024mb, when i plug it in, it ALWAYS shows 37.7mb free, even if i delete files of it
<Wordsworth> IT keeps getting a broken pipe, or the signal ends it.
<Just|Me> pls help me with my black screen =)
<jiSh> gksudo for launching GUI apps
<eyequeue> GarrettC, rm -f /carpet/stain/pizza
<Hexidigital_> Wordsworth::  oh
<Howitzer> verix, gksudo is for gtk apps
<verix> ah
<Gracana> Using sudo with gtk apps causes fux.
<GarrettC> eyequeue: Haha, it worked!
<Gracana> Or it can.
* Hexidigital_ has to go to work... g'nite all
<Howitzer> Gracana, never noticed it
<eyequeue> night hex
<Wordsworth> Ah damn...
<River> andrewski: Do you know of another open source accounting app ?
<UKMatt> does anyone know anything about qemu?
<jollyroger> does anyone know how to reformat a corrupt hard drive
<eyequeue> UKMatt, is that an ubuntu app?
<Howitzer> I have a problem with my Zen Muvo TX 1024mb, when i plug it in, it ALWAYS shows 37.7mb free, even if i delete files of it
<UKMatt> eyequeue, yeah, aparently its a windows in XP free app
<asusathlo> Please, could somebody tell me whether it will be possible to use tvtime with this all in wonder 9800??
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Can you still get into Ubuntu?
<UKMatt> eyequeue, windows in ubuntu *
<jollyroger> yes but only the live cd install
<eyequeue> UKMatt, this is #ubuntu, we don't do that here
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Qemu is an open-sourece version of VMware
<UKMatt> eyequeue, yeah i dont have a question with it, just was seeing if anyone has used it and if it works
<asusathlo> anyone?
<eyequeue> UKMatt, try ##windows
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Hold two.
<UKMatt> oh eww... you need to put on a fresh copy of windows, thats not really worth it
<OisacX> anyone can help me setting up 3D in private?
<jollyroger> ok thanks
<jollyroger> i'll go see if it works btb
<jollyroger> brb*
<GarrettC> Err.
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Wait.
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Well ...you certainly need a copy of Windows yes
<UKMatt> andycooll, well yeah, i just didnt realize it had to be reinstalled
<asusathlo> tvtime help?
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Essentially it creates a "virtual" hard drive
<Howitzer> helloooo?? :(
<sproingie> holy cow do i ever hate alsa
<OisacX> can anyone help me setting up my ati radeon? the 3d sucks !
<sproingie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<UKMatt> andycooll, yeah, i'm reading up on it now, i don't really wanna reinstall xp, i just thought itd be a great way to get to it quickly w/o rebooting, because i do have to switch back for itunes about once a day/every other to update podcasts and ipod
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: so for instance this pc I'm on is Linux only, but I have an XP VMware image that I can open up and run "inside" of Linux
<UKMatt> andycooll, how much performance loss is there?
<Infern0o> Can anybody plz help me with configuring my wifi?
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I make VLC my default player?
<verix> so, basically, I'm having problems with my monitor going black when I logout of X. can someone help me fix this?
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Yeah, that's exactly why I have it, I don't have to reboot
<Gracana> Meh OisacX, you might get it better, but it'll still suck. ATI's linux drivers suck, and they don't release much info about their devices, so the open source drivers suck too.
<Anderson> Infern0o, what card?
<jrib> !default > Corporal_Dirge
<UKMatt> andycooll, can you boot straight into XP too?
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: They say it runs at about 80% speed
<bimberi> Howitzer: how about if you empty the trash?
<Howitzer> I have a problem with my Zen Muvo TX 1024mb, when i plug it in, it ALWAYS shows 37.7mb free, even if i delete files of it (I just copied 10mb files onto it and then deleted them, now it says there is 10,0mb left while i DELETED THE files.) :/
<Infern0o> Anderson intel 2200
<Howitzer> trash is empty
<jrib> !defaultapp > Corporal_Dirge
<Gracana> What happens if you format it?
<bimberi> Howitzer: no folder on it called .Trash-<username>  (iirc)
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Yes. You just open up VMware and run your XP image
<bimberi> ?
<Howitzer> can i do that just like that? Gracana
<jollyroger> holding 2 did nothing
<Anderson> Infern0o, did you try iwconfig to see if their is any wireless support?
<Corporal_Dirge> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<UKMatt> andycooll, how much was vmware?
<Infern0o> Anderson: yes, eth1 is showing up as wireless
<Gracana> I dunno Howitzer, just a random idea.
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: They do a free player and server
<Howitzer> NOTE: In Kubuntu, it worked :/
<verix> Infern0o: don't you mean ath1? I don't think ethX is wireless...
<Anderson> Infern0o, did you set all of the correct configurations, rate, ap, essid?
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Yeah, sorry about that. I meant to hold on for two seconds.
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: The player is in the Ubuntu repos
<jollyroger> ok
<godtvisken> Hi, I have an ALi M5455 soundcard. It works fine in ubuntu, but only one program at a time. I must use each application while all other apps that use sound are closed. What can I do?
<UKMatt> andycooll, i'd loooove to be able to, i just really don't want to reinstall xp
<eyequeue> verix, eth1 is wireless here, it seems to vary sometimes
<verix> strange
<Howitzer> fuck it, i'm rebooting with the Kubuntu live cd -_-
<Infern0o> verix: it's a router connected to an ethernet modem ;)
<Gracana> Some wireless drivers show up as eth#, yeah..
<verix> oh! nevermind then. :)
<h4v0k> does the mesg thing work on a computer not on my network
<eyequeue> verix, mine is also ipw2200-based, heh
<Infern0o> Anderson: i followed the tutorial, but what do you mean with rate?
<verix> ah
<GarrettC> jollyroger: I'm still looking for an app to format the drive for you from the LiveCD. I don't know if GParted will do the job or not.
<h4v0k> or does it have to be local
<verix> then I guess ath stands for Atheros? heh
<verix> because I have an atheros wireless card
<GarrettC> Room: Will GParted format a drive if it's corrupt?
<Anderson> Infern0o, iwconfig eth# rate xM, where x is 1, 2, 11, 54 etc
<eyequeue> verix, mine is centrino, yes, i think ath is atheros/madwifi
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Well you can always try VMware by looking at another distro for instance
<Anderson> Infern0o, in Mbits/s
<verix> hm
<verix> anyway, can anyone help out with that monitor problem I'm having?
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Is there data on this drive that you're wanting to keep?
<Infern0o> Anderson: ah, the bit rate is showing correctly: 54 Mb/s
<harisund> I have a quick question. In Xubuntu, and perhaps other Ubuntus as well, when there is a requirement to be run as root, the sudo dialog box opens up. Then the whole background becomes kind of dark and all.. that is unnecessary eye candy for me.. know any way to delete it?
<jollyroger> no
<UKMatt> andycooll, well the reason i want to is because i havnt found a linux itunes equivalent
<eyequeue> verix, if i could, i'd have tried by now, it's out of my knowledge, sorry
<verix> yeah
<verix> I'm just trying to figure out what it is
<verix> someone told me I shouldn't uninstall the MESA drivers even though I installed fglrx
<OisacX> Thanks for the link. Would it be really better to install flgrx instead of the Ati drivers from the site?
<Anderson> Infern0o, is iwconfig showing a signal strength?
<ardchoille> verix: Ask your monitor question again, to refresh my memory
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Can you not use Amarok for that?
<Anderson> Infern0o, also, check the quality and noise.
<eyequeue> verix, i do know that alt-ctrl-f7 works here sometimes, and is black at others, then alt-ctrl-f10 works
<verix> ardchoille: basically, when I log out of X, the monitor doesn't display the login screen. I can here the "hay this is a login screen!" sound when it boots in, but it doesn't display
<Infern0o> Anderson: It is showing a Link quality: 75/100
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: And I believe there is a Linux equivalent (gtkpod?).
<Anderson> Infern0o, do you have an ip address?
<Anderson> Infern0o, ifconfig
<Infern0o> Anderson: noise: -83 dBm
<verix> when I first boot up the computer, I don't get this problem. it's after logging into X, then logging out that I get this
<UKMatt> andycooll, well i have an ipod and a nano, and i have both tied to itunes because i listen to podcasts a lot, and i can't find anything that works so well with podcasts and downloading.  and yeah gtkpod does work but its ugly and difficult
<eyequeue> verix, i have other things on tty8 and tty9, so i think it's grabbing "next available"
<FSK405C> ati x700 pci xpress supported under ubuntu? :D
<Infern0o> Anderson: My router is dhcp enabled
<verix> hm
<Anderson> Infern0o, check the ip
<UKMatt> andycooll, i usually reboot in the morning, update, and then it goes back into Ub
<eyequeue> verix, and yes, only after leaving x here too
<Kaervek> Well, it seems that I've fixed my problem.
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Okay, give this a try. I'm not on a Ubuntu system right now, so you might have to do a little looking around on your own. Go to the System menu at the top of the screen, go to the administrative menu (I believe, might have to look around) and try finding the GParted application.
<asusathlo> anyone who can tell me if this all in wonder will work with tvtime??
<Kaervek> ...what a headache! :)
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Does the machine have more than one hard drive?
<ardchoille> verix: I have one machine that, when I log out it takes me to tty1, then I have to ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gdm
<Infern0o> Anderson: no ip shows
<jollyroger> no and i don't have ubuntu installed yet
<Infern0o> Anderson: after typing ifconfig
<Anderson> Infern0o, From my experience, my wireless card doesn't automatically request a DHCP packet.
<verix> ardchoille: I don't even get a prompt though
<tich> hi does anyone know how to reset nautilus to its original settings?
<eyequeue> verix, that's why i suggested alt-ctrl-f8 there
<Anderson> Infern0o, dhclient
<Kaervek> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216039
<verix> alright
<ardchoille> verix: that's odd
<verix> it takes me to the Ubuntu login screen, and remains black
<verix> yeah
<verix> I'll try the ctrl-alt-f7 thing though.
<eyequeue> verix, too bad it differed from mine
<tich> ardchoille: i went to ##gnome but no one is talking there.
<Infern0o> Anderson: It is working in windows, so i'm not gonna remove the dhcp :)
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Do you have the Ubuntu Live CD?
<jollyroger> yeah
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: I only use my XP image for the missus' MP3 player. She's got a Sony and that requires the "Connect" software which of course only has a Windoze version
<Anderson> Infern0o, I know, issue a dhclient eth# command
<verix> whoa wtf
<eyequeue> verix, f8 not f7
<verix> it didn't do it this time
<ardchoille> tich: Yeah, it isn't always as active as I would like
<verix> strange.
<Infern0o> Anderson: how do i do that?
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Well pop that in and load it up. Then go do what I said. =)
<eyequeue> verix, mine is unpredictable too
<UKMatt> andycooll, hmm, well i think i might try it since i have time during summer
<jollyroger> ok
<Anderson> Infern0o, Well, I didn't know, but I understand
<verix> hum
<jollyroger> i'll brb then
<OisacX> anyone knows if ati drivers are better than the fglrx thing?
<UKMatt> andycooll, which would be easier to put on, .rpm or .tar
<verix> if it does it again I'll go into recovery console and see what Xorg.0.log says
<Anderson> Infern0o, in the terminal, type dhclient ethX
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Perhaps try it first of all "without" deleting your other drive
<eyequeue> verix, dropped to just a minor annoyance once i figured out the workaround (by chance)
<Anderson> Infern0o, where X is whatever the interface number is
<heretician> In the Launchpad, how do you mark a Support question as Answered?
<verix> huh, strange, it stopped doing that thing
<verix> weird
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: You'll need tge .tar
<UKMatt> andycooll, yeah i was thinking about trying suse with it
<Infern0o> Anderson: ok, it gave me some non erroneous output ^^
<verix> I'm gonna try switching to a tty and then switching to alt-ctrl-f7
<Infern0o> Anderson: and DHCPDISCOVER's :)
<Anderson> Infern0o, ok, did it say anything about DHCPACK
<UKMatt> andycooll, is it self explanatory to set up?
<verix> heh yeah it went black going to tty
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: Download the server version from the website
<Gunnzi> how do I change from american to icelandic keyboard in textmode ?
<UKMatt> andycooll, server version or player?
<Xtremer> Why is my hard drive labeled SDA (and the partitions sda1, 2, 3, etc)? There is no HDA. Shouldn't it be HDA?
<asusathlo> will somebody just tell me if it is possible to use tvtime with radeon 9800 all in wonder in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> verix, alt-ctrl-f8 work there?
<verix> nope
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: There's a good howto on the Ubuntu forums
<Infern0o> Anderson: first: sending... sending.... then 7 times DHCPDISCOVER then No DHCPOFFERS received. then No working leases in persistent database - Sleeping.
<Just4> Xtremer, is your PC using SATA drives?
<Xtremer> ooooh yes, would that be the reason?
<UKMatt> andycooll, oh ty, but should i do the server version or the player version of vmware
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Just4> Xtremer: yes
<dadgumit> does linux choke on having two keyboards plugged in?
<Xtremer> alright thanks.. that leads me to my next question. I've tried searching around, reading everything, but I still can't get Windows XP to boot from GRUB
<verix> gonna check out Xorg.log see if there's anything there
<Anderson> Infern0o, is there an inet6 address listed under ifconfig for the interface?
<GarrettC> dadgumit: Shouldn't. Just will see it as two input devices.
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: As I said, the server. The player just "plays", in the server version you can create your own
<Just4> Xtremer: Is the menu.lst setup correctly?
<GarrettC> dadgumit: Configure them correctly in you xorg.conf and I see no reason why they shouldn't work.
<verix> hmm
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: And creating images is quite straightforward, just follow the defaults
<verix> doesn't look like there's anything out of the ordinary
<Xtremer> Just4: As far as I can tell, everything is set right
<Infern0o> Anderson: yes
<ironfroggy_LT> So i'm running the install for the first time. Everything seems fine. It asks me its questions, partitions and formats, but then bails saying it cant create the filesystem, but gives no detailed message. then it proceeds with the installation until hanging on "detecting filesystems...", and never progresses beyond that. any suggestions? also, can i change the type of filesystem it is creating?
<Just4> Xtremer: What happens when you try to boot XP from grub?
<Anderson> Infern0o, type ifconfig eth# del XXXX::XXX/XX (there will be more digits, but use the inet6 address)
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: You'll understand what I mean when you run it
<godtvisken> Hi, I have an ALi M5455 soundcard. It works fine in ubuntu, but only one program at a time. I must use each application while all other apps that use sound are closed. What can I do?
<Xtremer> Just4: The screen goes blank, says "out of range" which means the monitor gets no signal, then when the screen comes to, the computer has been rebooted and is loading BIOS and back to GRUB. This is in a matter of seconds.
<UKMatt> andycooll, ah ok ty, i'm gonna go work on that and then i'll be back
<Infern0o> Anderson: ok done that
<AndyCooll> UKMatt: You're welcome
<Anderson> Infern0o, verify that the address is gone, and issue the DHCLIENT command again
<Infern0o> Anderson: the eth1 inet6 adres is gone now
<Just4> Xtremer: Hm, I wouldn't know how to answer that personally, never encountered a problem like that, is XP on a seperate drive or on a partition?
<verix> hrm
<verix> any ideas what the problem might be?
<Infern0o> Anderson: ok, a DHCPack now
<Infern0o> Anderson: bound...
<Anderson> Infern0o, did it bind an IP?
<Anderson> Infern0o, sweet
<Anderson> Infern0o, ping your router
<Anderson> Infern0o, then try google.com
<Infern0o> Anderson: yeah that looks like good news
<Xtremer> partition. XP is sda1, ubuntu is sda2, W95 Ext'd (LBA) no idea what that is is sda3, and swap is sda5 (no idea where 4 went)
<Infern0o> Anderson: Ping gives answer
<Anderson> Infern0o, from google?
<Infern0o> Anderson: yes both pings
<Anderson> Infern0o, You're online.
<Infern0o> Anderson: ah but wait,
<ardchoille> Xtremer: It's likely that there wasn't a sda4 to begin with. I have hda1, hda2 and hda5
<Infern0o> Anderson: just to make sure, let me disable my cable card ;
<Infern0o> Anderson: hahaha
<ardchoille> and this is a semi-fresh install
<Anderson> Infern0o, Congrats
<Xtremer> Infern0o: ah good then, that crosses off one potential problem
<eyequeue> Xtremer, hda5 is the first logical partition on hda
<Anderson> Infern0o, Type apt-get update if you want another verification, but you should be working.
<ardchoille> eyequeue: that makes sense, since primaries are limited to 4
<Xtremer> eyequeue: Ah, that makes sense, being swap and all.
<eyequeue> Xtremer, 1 and 2 are primary, nod
<Kaervek> Is there some documentation that would help me setup one of my harddrives to use as a storage drive accessible by both Windows XP and Ubuntu?
<Xtremer> Just4: Just in case you didnt see that msg, "partition. XP is sda1, ubuntu is sda2, W95 Ext'd (LBA) no idea what that is is sda3, and swap is sda5 (no idea where 4 went)"
<Kaervek> From what I understand, I would need to format it as FAT32.  I'm not certain.
<Xtremer> eyequeue: Yes 1 and 2 are primary
<verix> should I remove the "ati" drivers after installing the "fglrx" drivers?
<Just4> Xtremer: Ah sorry, I don't really know what to say, I haven't encountered anything like that, can you boot XP without grub or no? (Maybe its a XP prob?)
<zach_> Can't get my cd burner to work?! I am new to ubuntu any ideas?
<Xtremer> Just4: I don't know how to direct boot while GRUB is always there..
<watson540> Kaervek: thats what i did
<Xtremer> Just4: XP was running perfectly fine until I installed Ubuntu
<Infern0o> Anderson: hmmm bummer, it doens't ping anymore with cable removed from pc :s
<Kaervek> watson540, You formatted it as FAT32?
<ardchoille> zach_: Can you elaborate a bit? Is it not being recognised in Ubuntu? Is the cd burning app not working?
<verix> Xtremer: you didn't install GRUB to the MBR, did you?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Did you shut down the interface or just unplug the cable?
<Just4> Xtremer: Is the entry in menu.lst for XP set to chain boot?
<Infern0o> Anderson: i first shut down the device, then unplugged the cable
<Xtremer> Just4: chainloader is +1
<watson540> Kaervek: yup
<Xtremer> verix: I'm not sure. Used the live cd to install
<eyequeue> Infern0o, as in, sudo ifdown eth0
<Anderson> Hmm, you couldn't ping the router either?
<bradlyatc> anyone know what ubuntu/debian has done to HAL to get laptop smart batteries to show their status correctly?
<verix> anyway I have to leave
<verix> will ask for help later
<Infern0o> eyequeue: no, i used system--> administration --> networking
<eyequeue> Infern0o, ah, that gui stuff confuses me
<zach_> I am using GUI. It keeps asking for me to insert a blank disk, which I have done.
<Anderson> eyequeue, you and me both.
<OisacX> It's not working at all.... I'm seeying two things in there...
<OisacX> Section "Device"
<OisacX> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon R350 NH [Radeon 9800 Pro] "
<OisacX> 	Driver      "ati"
<OisacX> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<OisacX> EndSection
<OisacX> Section "Device"
<OisacX> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<OisacX> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<OisacX> EndSection
<Xtremer> Just4: Got no ideas?
<eyequeue> Anderson, i personally suspect it doesn't work reliably
<watson540> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Infern0o> I'm starting to suspect the same thing ^^
<Just4> Xtremer: Nope, not at the moment
<Corporal_Dirge> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, that doesn't work.. what's next
<Anderson> eyequeue, I worry about that too. I think some of my aversion is the fact that I am still recovering from a windows addiction.
<Xtremer> Just4: Alright thanks for the effort. I'll keep on asking around..
<Anderson> eyequeue, I don't trust anything I can't explore past the surface (gui).
<Xtremer> Just4: Oh wait one more question.. Do you think running fixmbr or fixboot from a XP disk would get me into windows?
<Anderson> eyequeue, which is more of a problem with windows, but it still makes me uneasy.
<Anderson> eyequeue, also if I learn the commands, it makes remot admin easier.
<godtvisken> Hi, I have an ALi M5455 soundcard. It works fine in ubuntu, but only one program at a time. I must use each application while all other apps that use sound are closed. What can I do?
<eyequeue> Anderson, quite
<Just4> Xtremer: It might help boot WinBlows
<corran> godtvisken: you can use a sound daemon like esd
<Anderson> Infern0o, any luck?
<Just4> Xtremer: I've only had to fix one mbr ever on XP, and that got windoze working
<Infern0o> Anderson: Hmm, no i ifdowned the cable card
<Infern0o> Anderson: and i tried ifupping the wireless
<godtvisken> corran: i think it is already running, i click system -> pref -> sound and esd is selected
<nicholaspaul> trying to install Samba 3.0.21a - do i have to have the same version # of smbfs and smbclient?
<Infern0o> Anderson: but he's still discovering ;)
<Anderson> Infern0o, Your wireless should have already been up.
<OisacX> HEHO?! anyone got a radeon 9800 pro and help me out here?
<Kaervek> watson540, msg :)
<Infern0o> Anderson: no DHCPOFFERS received
<david_594> another quick question
<david_594> are there known issues for geforce graphics cards?
<Anderson> Infern0o, check IFCONFIG again for inet6 address.
<Infern0o> Anderson: none in the eth1 part, there is one in the lo part though
<Anderson> Infern0o, Is there an IP address under eth1
<corran> godtvisken: are the applications you use outputting to esd?
<Infern0o> Anderson: nope
<Xtremer> Just4: Alright thanks I might just do that and then give this thing a try: http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<Anderson> Infern0o, Check your iwconfig settings again.
<godtvisken> corran: how do i know if they are?
<Infern0o> Anderson: everything there except the wep key
<Anderson> Infern0o, do you have a wep key?
<Infern0o> Anderson: yes
<Anderson> Infern0o, Configure than and try DHCLIENT again.
<ironfroggy_LT> after repartitioning in the install, why dont the partition's block devices appear in /dev ?
<Infern0o> Anderson: configure where?
<gdb> Linux really needs an hinv command. :-/
<ironfroggy_LT> its causing failure in the install.
<gdb> Or at least something like prtdiag.
<lavawill> Hi just loaded ubuntu first time I need to get into root but there is no password
<corran> godtvisken: you will need to configure them to.
<gdb> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Anderson> iwconfig eth1 key XXXXXXXXX
<corran> godtvisken: usually it is in preferences...
<Anderson> Infern0o, iwconfig eth1 key XXXXXXXXX
<Infern0o> Anderson: ok give me a sec
<Anderson> Infern0o, Ok
<godtvisken> corran: i don't see a way to in banshee.. and how would i do that in firefox? unless i do it through flash or something
<OisacX> ok.. let's start again.... how do I get help here?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> hello all
<corran> godtvisken: no idea, and no idea (I have an EMU10k (aka sound blaster live)), so I don't have sound problems.
<lavawill> yea root user
<corran> godtvisken: and I also mostly use debian, so I am not the best source of help
<Infern0o> Anderson: ok, i used the key command, but after checking with iwconfig the key still doesn't show
<GhettoPuNKkiD> question: anyone having problems with dapper, more specifically gnome logging in slow?
<godtvisken> corran: ok well thanks
<Anderson> Infern0o, Try sudo iwconfig eth1
<Infern0o> Anderson: yeah i did that since it said i didn't have permission to change first
<Infern0o> Anderson: but with that command the kye does show though
<Anderson> Infern0o, You will have to use sudo to view that information.
<Anderson> Infern0o, Try DHCLIENT again.
<Infern0o> Anderson: yeah i noticed after typing ^^ it does show with sudo
<Anderson> Infern0o, Yea, I saw that, I just kept typing, it probably would have taken longer to delete.
<OisacX> ok... PLEASE ! help me here...
<GhettoPuNKkiD> OisacX: what did you need help with?
<Tonren> How do you completely remove something from the command line?  apt-get --purge remove gets rid of it, but what's the equivalent of Marking for Complete Removal
<Infern0o> Anderson: requests and discovers showing up
<Anderson> Infern0o, Good.
<OisacX> I'm trying to get my 3d from my ati 9800 pro working...
<Infern0o> Anderson: no offers received, no working leases in persistent database
<Infern0o> Anderson: -sleaping
<Anderson> Infern0o, Try again.
<ThunderStruck> !ati > OisacX
<ThunderStruck> OisacX: read your pm
<Anderson> Infern0o, ?
<Infern0o> Anderson: trying again
<Anderson> Infern0o, Ok
<OisacX> I have installed the ati driver from site but I don't know how to get the fglrx working, i'm seeying two device, one with ati driver and the other one with fglrx driver...
<Infern0o> Anderson: same result
<Dimensions> hi ... i wanted to change to root ... i used !su command and it asked for the passwd the only passwd i have is the one i gave for my uname while installing ubuntu but it says authentication failed when i give that passwd ?
<on2see> How do I get the latest JRE running if I downloaded it from the Java site?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Is there any signal showing up when you do iwconfig?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: are you on the account you created when you installed?
<NoName> modprobe is hogging 60%cpu, and will not die, any ideas?
<Infern0o> Anderson: Signal lvevel = -54 dBm
<Dimensions> GhettoPuNKkiD:  yes ...
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: what are you trying to accomplish here?
<on2see> He wanted to change to root
<GhettoPuNKkiD> hmm
<Dimensions> yes i wanted to change to root to gain its access ... for installation .. etc
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ah okay
<ardchoille> I believe sudo -i will do that
<NoName> modprobe will not die...
<Anderson> Infern0o, When you shutdown the hardwire NIC, you also ifup the wireless?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ardchoille is correct
<ironfroggy_LT> but should udev recognize new partition block devices after repartitioning from the install?
<Infern0o> Anderson: after unplugging i ifdowned the hardwire again and ifupped the wireless card
<Dimensions> yes its done :P
<Dimensions> thanks guys ... though i have many more things to ask
<Dimensions> **shrugs***
<GhettoPuNKkiD> n/p
<Corporal_Dirge> Does anyone here use truecrypt?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Hmm, and there are no addresses of anysort under the ifconfig
<ttyfscker> i have a belkin wireless router, and when i try to put in my password for 128bit WEP encryption it dont work..  I have it set to use Ascii for the password, so i dont have to manually enter a bunch of hex..  can someone help me resolve this issue to why its not getting approving the wep keys?
<Anderson> Infern0o, For the wireless card
<OisacX> and I have another question, is there anyway to skip the screen asking for account and make my account the default one?
<on2see> How do I get the latest JRE running if I downloaded from the Java website?
<NoName>  modprobe is hogging 60%cpu, and will not die, any ideas?
<Infern0o> Anderson: no ipadresses no
<Infern0o> Anderson: only the HW addr
<ardchoille> on2see: Did you download a .bin file?
<on2see> Lemme check
<ubuntuibm> good evening all
<GhettoPuNKkiD> evening
<on2see> Yes, it's a .BIN file
<ubuntuibm> having some problems with playing dvds on my laptop....very choppy playback
<ubuntuibm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18191
<Infern0o> Anderson: and through firefox i can't connect to my router via ip
<ardchoille> on2see: Do you realise you can get that installed with Synaptic?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Go into the router and see if there is an open lease for
<Anderson> Infern0o, scratch that Idea
<ardchoille> !java > on2see
<Anderson> Infern0o, how are you online?
<Infern0o> Anderson i can go into router through this pc ;)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can someone help me please: freenx won't load anymore, waits for authentication then gives a connection error
<on2see> I tried that, but it didn't work
<zenwhen> hello all
<Infern0o> Anderson: laptop is next to me
<Dimensions> im installing flash player ... it required two font packages gsfonts and gsfonts-xl where and how i get to install it
<Infern0o> Anderson: i'm typing on my desktop, also connected wireless :)
<Anderson> Infern0o, Ok, can you get in to the router on the desktop?
<Infern0o> Anderson: yeah sure
<ardchoille> on2see: ok, if you really want to install that .bin file.. cd to the location of the .bin file, then do chmod u+x filename.bin.. then sh filename.bin
<Anderson> Infern0o, Check to see if there is an IP lease for your laptop.
* MrUbuntu Na Na Na Na GP2X
<OisacX> Damn it, I give up!
<mike930> is there a program like dvd shrink/decrypt that can decode commercial dvd's?
<ubuntuibm> for linux??
<Corporal_Dirge> OisacX: on what?
<mike930> yes
<ardchoille> mike930: acidrip, dvdrip, xdvdshrink.. yes, there a re a few
<Ronz> mike930: you can run dvd shrink / decrypt in wine
<ubuntuibm> anyone able to help with my choppy dvd playback?
<mike930> <ardchoille> thanks
<larson9999> mike930: dvdshrink runs fine on linux via wine.  i find it pretty good
<Corporal_Dirge> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<snoops> umm what's the go with hd video content on linux? What's the best player? Because I'm having pretty choppy playback on a 4400+ x2 amd on mplayer/totem/vlc
<ardchoille> !dma > ubuntuibm
<Ronz> is there any way to turn off the system beep when im working in the terminal? ie, tab and it cant finish the line
<Infern0o> Anderson: no, it doesn't seem to bo leasing to my laptop
<ardchoille> ubuntuibm: See if that helps.. it helped me with playing dvd movies
<Anderson> Infern0o, I'm pondering what to ponder.
<OisacX> I want to get my 3d working fine with my radeon 9800, BUT ! I've read the help on site and I can't figure out why I'm having two device , one with ati and the other with fglrx driver in my conf file... and when I want to change it, it's in read only mode...
<snoops> Ronz system>prefs>sound>system beep
<ubuntuibm> i have played with the DMA...i started this chat in the kubuntu room, while very helpful, unable to correct the issue
<debian_> coxheath
<debian_> whoops wrong chan
<Anderson> Infern0o, In the mean time, try another DHCLIENT
<Anderson> Infern0o, Make sure the hardwire remains off also
<ardchoille> ubuntuibm: so you currently have dma=on in your dvd device?
<ubuntuibm> yes
<Ronz> *gives snoops a cookie*
<ardchoille> weird
<ubuntuibm> very odd...i know
<PreZ> hrm, 1 disconnect in 2 weeks
<ubuntuibm> very annoying too
<PreZ> not bad
<GhettoPuNKkiD> im having problems also with login being slow after i enter my password (using dapper)
<rredd4> is it possible to low level format a hard drive?  If so, what software should I use?  Or what can I use that will completely wipe the hard drive?
<Infern0o> Anderson: the hardwire did activate again
<Infern0o> Anderson: the cable isn't plugged though
<Ronz> rredd4: killdisk will do a low leve lformat
<Dimensions> i asked a question that im installing flashplayer and its asking me to install gsfonts and gsfonts-x11
<larson9999> rredd4: there are tools the manufacturer makes.
<Dimensions> where and how i get them
<Infern0o> Anderson: dhclient result: still no leases
<deep> Mr. andersson...
<rredd4> Ronz:  ty killdisk is console or gui?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11
<Ronz> rredd4: mainly console, but a monkey can do it. =) just type "help" when it loads up
<Ronz> rredd4: and you will have to reset your BIOS to default once you do it
<francesjan> i've a problem with thunderbird " /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  6360 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"} "
<ubuntuibm> ardchoille....any ideas?
<rredd4> Ronz can I boot it from cd or floppy?
<revilot> does anyone in here by some crazy one in a million chance have a creative prodikeys keyboard?
<yuyoman> hi
<ardchoille> ubuntuibm: no, the dma tutorial has always worked for me
<Ronz> rredd4: both
<nicholaspaul> i installed samba but can seem to see it running.. anyone help?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Ok, turn it off again, and when you issue the dhclient command specify the interface
<Anderson> deep, I thought i outgrew that one
<rredd4> cool!
<rredd4> ty
<Ronz> np
<Ronz> or you can just fdisk a few times. =)
<ubuntuibm> i guess i will not be able to watch movies....i guess i am being a panzie little girl expecting too much.
<revilot> how can I check if my hard drive is using DMA
<roostishaw> anyone, why wont this work (im using fluxbox): Mod4 :ExecCommand gnome-terminal
<roostishaw> ?
<Anderson> Infern0o, any progress?
<OisacX> Well then, whis me luck on my quest for help... as I can't find it here... see ya
<Infern0o> Anderson: yes, the dhclient command is discovering on eth1
<ardchoille> !dma > revilot
<Dimensions> thanks GhettoPuNKkiD ... and my next question ... when i boot ubuntu it gives me a message that boot sector and its backup have differences ... secondly when i installed ubuntu .. it updated softwares etc ... and now i have old kernel showing up in the options along with the new one ... in the grub how can i remove from grub or unintall the old one ?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Good,
<Infern0o> Anderson: 5 results, bu no DHCPoffers
<SintixErR> anyone have a problem with ubuntu losing the hd (sda1 in this case) after a dist-upgrade that includes a kernal update?
<sebastian> hi
<Anderson> 5 DHCREQUESTS?
<SintixErR> "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<Anderson> Infern0o, 5 DHCREQUESTS?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: do you just want to delete from the listing?
<Infern0o> Anderson: i'd wish :P 5 discovers :)
<Anderson> O yea
<Anderson> Infern0o, O yea
<godtvisken> What does "Repository list: Main, Universe, Multiverse and PLF" do in EasyUbuntu?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ahh >:O why wont
<GhettoPuNKkiD> my desktop loaddd
<Anderson> Infern0o, Try shutting down the wireless interface and bringing it back up.
<Infern0o> Anderson: the eth0 is still showing up in ifconfig... is that normal?
<Anderson> Infern0o, No
<Dimensions> GhettoPuNKkiD:  ... what ever is the best ...
<Anderson> Infern0o, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: well it isnt really hurting anything, plus if something decides to crap out on you you can go back to your old kernel
<Infern0o> Anderson: he automatically started an dhclient again
<UKMatt> hey does anyone know if its true that there is a version OSX for pc's?
<FunnyLookinHat> wow what the crap
<FunnyLookinHat> this xchat-gnome thing is a piece of junk
<FunnyLookinHat> and now the interface is stuck this way, bs.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> FunnyLookinHat: get bitchx ;p
<Infern0o> Anderson: after restarting wireless
<FunnyLookinHat> UKMatt, not legal, no.  But illegal, yes.
<Dimensions> ummm thats fine then ... but GhettoPuNKkiD what abt the message i get while loading ubuntu that " there are differences between boot sector and its backup
<FunnyLookinHat> GhettoPuNKkiD, haha, you would say that
<UKMatt> funnylookinhat, do you know where that is?
<Anderson> Infern0o, When you issue the dhclient, specify the interfaces dhclient eth1
<FunnyLookinHat> UKMatt, you could search torrent sites for an image...
<Infern0o> Anderson: but still the no working leases reslut
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: let me think
<Anderson> Infern0o, I'm still pondering
<FunnyLookinHat> ahh fixed it., w00t
<Dimensions> okay .. GhettoPuNKkiD
<ardchoille> Anderson: lol
<corsachriz> hello
<LuisMendes> how can I enumerate a sequency of photographs?
<corsachriz> how can i send files in gaim
<corsachriz> ?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32531
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know why i can't restart samba???
<LuisMendes> corsachriz, simply drag the file into the text area
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: are you dual booting?
<nicholaspaul> sudo etc/init.d/samba restart returns nothing.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: is samba even in that directory?
<Infern0o> Anderson: could it be possible that i have to upgrade my firmware?
<nicholaspaul> GhettoPuNKkiD: it is, but i just installed it again.
<Dimensions> yes i am GhettoPuNKkiD...
<Infern0o> Anderson: since there is something in the !wireless guide about that
<nicholaspaul> GhettoPuNKkiD: how do i check my install?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: it should be up, try creating some shares
<Anderson> Infern0o, It's unlikely, given that you were able to bind an IP once.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: see what you can make out of that thread
<Infern0o> Anderson: yeah but that was most likely with my hardwire ;
<Anderson> Infern0o, Did you happen to see which device it was that had the IP address when you checked IFCONFIG the first time?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: are you using the ubuntu debian packages?
<Infern0o> Anderson: i'm sorry, no
<Dimensions> GhettoPuNKkiD:  ... im not having any of that kinda problem i have already installed ubuntu and i dont get any options to chose from,  like they do , i just get that message when systems is booting ubuntu and then it proceeds with normal boot
<Infern0o> Anderson: can't remember
<Anderson> Hmmm
<nicholaspaul> GhettoPuNKkiD: i got 3.021a from samba.org.
-cloneios:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://wikia.blogspot.com/
<nicholaspaul> GhettoPuNKkiD: it appears to be working, but i cant restart it with init.d
<Infern0o> Anderson: but when i enable hardwire, and plug it in i can connect with the internet
<Anderson> Infern0o, try this
<steve_> can ubuntu boot from a flash drive???? to speed boot??? anyone??
-cloneios:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://wikia.blogspot.com/
-cloneios:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://wikia.blogspot.com/
-cloneios:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://wikia.blogspot.com/
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: hmm
<nicholaspaul> and it only seems to be able to 'see', not 'be seen'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3721935.sympatico.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: sudo apt-get install samba
<Anderson> Infern0o, sudo iwconfig eth1 rts 2300 && sudo iwconfig eth1 frag 2300
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: i had the same problem last night, i fixed it by installing directly from the repositories
<godtvisken> How do I set up flashplayer (used on youtube) to use ESD?
<nicholaspaul> GhettoPuNKkiD: oh i see! what other OS's do you have on your network?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Thank you :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: im researching
<Infern0o> Anderson: ok, no output
<Dimensions> okay GhettoPuNKkiD
<Infern0o> Anderson: just a new command line
<Anderson> Infern0o, check iwconfig
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: Xandros 3.0, Red Hat 9 (EEEK!!!), Ubuntu Dapper 6 and Mandrake 10
<nicholaspaul> GhettoPuNKkiD: its just that i heard 3.021 was better with OSX. Could it be that difft?
<Infern0o> Anderson: what should i see? RTS thr: 2300 B Fragment thr: 2300 B
<Anderson> Infern0o, Try dhclient eth1, yes that's good
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: im not sure about it being better, as ive never messed with OSX
<nicholaspaul> oh ok . I downgraded to 3021 cos i was having trouble. perhaps i'll go back. Geez! who know?! lol
<skavenge> does ubuntu put Qt devs in a wierd place? i swear ive got every Qt dev package installed and ./configure still dies says cant find headers and libraries grr can anyone help?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: i can't find anything to help you with
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: yeah, i mean i had problems last night until i did apt-get
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nicholaspaul: fixed it right away. i was having mad problems with installing from source
<Infern0o> Anderson: in my router the rts treshold is 2347
<boga> what dual-head display card will work best on Ubuntu? Thanx.
<Dimensions> np GhettoPuNKkiD ... thanks for ur help though :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Dimensions: you are most welcome :)
<nicholaspaul> GhettoPuNKkiD: oh right. Then i'll give it a whirl - cheers!
<Infern0o> Anderson: and the frag 2346
<gnomefreak> skavenge: build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* gnomefreak brb
<Anderson> Infern0o, Ok, then use sudo iwconfig eth1 rts auto && sudo iwconfig eth1 frag auto
<filemover> im just trying to make a desktop shortcut to adept on the desktop and i can get adept to run but i cant install anything through it using this shortcut because i dont have SU privliges can anyone help
<godtvisken> How do I get flashplayer (used on youtube) to use ESD?
<trey> When i use the modprobe ndiswrapper command to load windows drivers where is the system log i need to check for confirmation?
<ardchoille> filemover: prepend your adept command with sudo or gksudo ?
<Infern0o> Anderson: invalid argument
<Anderson> Infern0o, Hold
<skavenge> trey: ndiswrapper -l will show whether the driver is present and whether the hardware is present
<vinboy> how do I limit my apt-get's bandwidth?
<filemover> im just trying to make a desktop shortcut to adeptso i put that in the shortcut propeties
<filemover> sorry
<GhettoPuNKkiD> vinboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20342
<cydriv1> how do i burn an iso image on a cd in ubuntu?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Ok, it will be ok, it is all relative to your machine
<filemover> i got that ardchoille
<Infern0o> Anderson: ok
<filemover> thnx
<Anderson> Infern0o, Type iwlist scan to make sure your card is recognizing the router
<trey> skavenge: i have done that, in a later step i am supposed to do    modprobe ndiswrapper   and then check a system log created by       dmesg         to seee if i get the confirmation message:    ndiswrapper version <version> loaded...
<skavenge> trey: just type dmesg in a terminal
<Infern0o> Anderson: scan completed- eth1: cell 01: data
<nolusers> cydriv1:  right click, and select "write to disc"
<cydriv1> oooh ok
<Anderson> Infern0o, good, did you do a dhclient after setting rts and frag?
<Infern0o> Anderson: yes
<gnomefreak> skavenge: also if the package you are compiling is in the repos you might want sudo apt-ger build-dep package
<gnomefreak> get even
<boga> is installing a second display card into a computer the same as having a dual head card?
<Anderson> Infern0o, when you type iwconfig do you see an access point address?
<skavenge> gnomefreak: its not unfortunetly ;/ ive tried compiling two kde apps and both configures complain of not seeing Qt headers and libraries
<godtvisken> How do I enable ALSA (modprobe what?)
<Infern0o> Anderson, second;) i was just performing another dhclient
<jollyroger> how long should the live cd take to load after the ubuntu logo and the mouse pointer shows up
<Anderson> Infern0o, Ok
<Infern0o> Anderson, yes Access Point: "mac addres"
<skavenge> also, if ubuntu has qt4 in the repos why does it install qt3 by default?
<gmoore> anyone know of a decent application i can use to listen to the radio if my tv tuner is sporting an FM tuner?
<Anderson> Infern0o, No dhcpack?
<vinboy> thanks GhettoPuNKkiD
<trey> skavenge: i got a bunch of [4230483.098304]  and stuff about   Unknown key released and things like that.
<Infern0o> Anderson: no
<GhettoPuNKkiD> vinboy: you're welcome
<skavenge> trey: nothing about ndiswrapper? when you did -l were both hardware anad driver present?
<fatsheep> hey I'm having trouble install Sun Java 1.5, could anyone help me out?
<jollyroger> how long should the live cd take to load after the ubuntu logo and the mouse pointer shows up
<ardchoille> jollyroger: on my PIII it took quite a while
<trey> skavenge: yes
<GarrettC|Away> jollyroger: Sorry I had to split man.
<trey> skavenge: they were both present
<jollyroger> no prob
<gnomefreak> skavenge: do you have libqt3-headers
<jollyroger> ardchoille thanks
<GhettoPuNKkiD> fatsheep: are you downloading from the sun site itself?
<GarrettC|Away> jollyroger: Any progress?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Pondering
<Infern0o> Anderson: take your time :)
<godtvisken> How do I enable ALSA?
<jollyroger> yeah i got to a black screen with a pointer and the ubuntu logo already went away
<ardchoille> jollyroger: I believe it mostly depends on your processor speed and amount of ram in the machine
<Anderson> Infern0o, Unfortunately that is running low
<gnomefreak> skavenge: also try libqt3-compat-headers
<fatsheep> no I'm trying to use the add/remove feature for it
<jollyroger> it has an amd processor and 128 megs ram
<jollyroger> i think
<skavenge> gnomefreak: have both installed
<FunnyLookinHat> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Are you using the Desktop Install CD?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> fatsheep: try this out: http://davyd.livejournal.com/125253.html
<jollyroger> yeah the one that they send in the mail for free
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Might need to use the alternative install CD.
<jollyroger> i don't know if i have one
<gnomefreak> skavenge: libqt3-mt-dev?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> fatsheep: make sure you add multiverse to your sources.list
<Ronz>  /me loves ubuntu
* on2see loves Ubuntu
<on2see> ha
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ha
<on2see> lol
<GhettoPuNKkiD> /me loves ..
<GarrettC> jollyroger: From the Ubuntu website: You will need at least 192MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<skavenge> trey: do you see anything in dmesg about a any driver for the card? there may be a nonfunctioning one already started
<Infern0o> Anderson, Maybe i have to configure the dns?
<jollyroger> when i was installing from the cd it said 128 on the sleeve it came in it said 256
<skavenge> gnomefreak: yes that one too .. its like the ./configure isnt finding them
<GhettoPuNKkiD> godtvisken: did you run alsaconf?
<Anderson> Infern0o, That is part of the DHCPACK
<on2see> Does anyone here have a extreme liking of IE?
<GarrettC> gnomefreak: Will a non-alternate install CD work if the guy has less than 192MB RAM?
<Anderson> Infern0o, You aren't getting anything at this point
<Ronz> on2see: no
<ardchoille> jollyroger: The Desktop CD has bugs in the installer. Better to download the Alternate CD to install
<Ronz> firefox ftw
<on2see> Cool
<on2see> Uh...?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: sorry thats all i saw i dont see any of the kubuntu devels online atm
<on2see> Geez
<jollyroger> can i burn it with a cd burner and not a dvd burner
<trey> skavenge: i just looked over again and found the:    ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Yes.
<godtvisken> GhettoPuNKkiD: no
<skavenge> yeah its a headscratcher
<jollyroger> ok
<filemover> ardchoille:  ive just tried gksudo'/usr/bin/adept' in the ccommand box in properties and it still doent work got any clues
<gnomefreak> GarrettC: maybe if it does not so good unless you got the xubuntu iso
<Anderson> Infern0o, Does your readme have a walkthrough for updating the firmware?
<skavenge> trey: so its loaded, you have lights on the card working? after that its just setting up the networking through network manager
<GhettoPuNKkiD> godtvisken: it needs to be configured then it will insert the module
<godtvisken> GhettoPuNKkiD: it says i don't have that program
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ;)
<GarrettC> jollyroger: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ if you're needing help.
<godtvisken> GhettoPuNKkiD: even running it as root it is not found
<GhettoPuNKkiD> godtvisken: is your card detected when you do a 'dmesg' without quotes of course
<gleesond> whats the pkg that has gcc/g++?
<Infern0o> Anderson: yes even especially for my card, but i'll show you, it's a bit outdated
<Infern0o> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<jollyroger> which cd do i download
<gnomefreak> gleesond: build-essential
<GarrettC> jollyroger: Scroll down to the Alternate install.
<trey> skavenge: no i got an error on the next line:   ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:92): loadndisw rapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisd river'
<ardchoille> filemover: try using gksudo adept  )
<ryanakca> is there a way to stop receiving mail from Cron?
<filemover> lol
<ardchoille> filemover: try using gksudo adept
<filemover> thnx
<GarrettC> And I'm assuming you need the PC (Intel x86) file.
<Infern0o> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo --> centrino based laptop
<jollyroger> on the live cd
<Infern0o> Anderson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo --> centrino based laptop
<Lathiat> unhopeless: howdy :)
<Hobbsee> hey gnomefreak
<unhopeless> hi everyone can someone help me out
<unhopeless> im stuk
<Lathiat> unhopeless: so, you can't login?
<GarrettC> jollyroger: No no. http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<unhopeless> right
<unhopeless> no
<unhopeless> wait
<Lathiat> unhopeless: what happens when you try?
<GarrettC> jollyroger: That's a direct link to the file you need.
<unhopeless> we can login
<Lathiat> on, oh, continue..
<unhopeless> just thats as far as we can get
<Shadowpillar> are there no hex editors for ubuntu?
<Anderson> Ok
<unhopeless> we login and type in passy
<Lathiat> so what do you end up with on screen?
<jollyroger> thank you
<Anderson> Infern0o, I'll take a look
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i know you have all the answers ;) and its a kubuntu issue ;)
<Lathiat> Shadowpillar: a quick apt-cache search shows a number of them
<LjL> Shadowpillar: on KDE, i use khexedit
<unhopeless> it says his login name
<Lathiat> Shadowpillar: open synaptic / adept and search for hex edit i guess
<skavenge> trey: hmm never seen that error .. do cat /var/log/messages and see if it says anything
<unhopeless> and the this thin looks like ms-dos
<unhopeless> he can type
<unhopeless> but nothing opens afterwards
<godtvisken> How do I setup Ubuntu to use ALSA?
<Lathiat> unhopeless: so the graphical login doesn't come up?
<filemover> no its still not working it seems like you have to have the full path to the exucutable in the command string
<gnomefreak> skavenge: you do have kubuntu installed right?
<unhopeless> nope
<Lathiat> unhopeless: doesn't say 'Ubuntu' on an orange screen?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i wouldnt bet on it.  heh
<unhopeless> it looks like ms-dos
<gnomefreak> ah i might
<Lathiat> unhopeless: i see, fresh install?
<unhopeless> when it asks for login
<unhopeless> yeah
<unhopeless> fresh install
<GarrettC> godtvisken: What kind of ALSA card do you have?
<Lathiat> unhopeless: ok when you login it should come up with
<gnomefreak> skavenge: sudo apt-get build-dep kubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> gnomefreak: yeah it was  ubuntu but its been converted
<Lathiat> unhopeless: 'username@hostname:~$'
<Lathiat> unhopeless: correct?
<unhopeless> right
<skavenge> gnomefreak: okay ill try that
<gnomefreak> skavenge: let me know if it installs anything
<Lathiat> unhopeless: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<asusathlo> xdvdshrink how difficult?
<unhopeless> ok
<Lathiat> unhopeless: and tell me what outputs
* Ronz loves long source compiles
<unhopeless> then it will open?
<Lathiat> unhopeless: well that will give me an idea whats wrong and why it isnt coming up
<Anderson> Infern0o, How did you verify what type of card you have?
<unhopeless> ok one sec
<Shadowpillar> Lathiat: nope
<unhopeless> going to get other laptop
* GarrettC punches himself.
<Lathiat> Shadowpillar: have you enable universe?
<Shadowpillar> yes
<godtvisken> GarrettC: ALi M5455
<unhopeless> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<Anderson> Infern0o, lspci will show you all of the pci devices installed, double check that you are working with the card you think you are.
<trey> skavage: i didnt see any
<unhopeless> right?
<Lathiat> Shadowpillar: well i see 'ghex' for one
<Lathiat> unhopeless: yep
<Lathiat> no ? mark on the end obviously
<gnomefreak> if i am right that command will give you files you would need to build any kde app
<Shadowpillar> Lathiat: oops, I know what happened, nevermind
<asusathlo> xdvdshrink how difficult to install?
<unhopeless> its rebooting now
<asusathlo> xdvdshrink how difficult to install?
<unhopeless> we had to turn comp on
<GhettoPuNKkiD> godtvisken: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=884808&postcount=3
<Ronz> assus, sudo apt-get install xdvdshrink
<skavenge> gnomefreak: installed one package, 'germinate'
<Lathiat> Ronz: not in the standard repositroies
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<GarrettC> godtvisken: Don't happen to have a ASUS K8U-X do you?
<Lathiat> skavenge: you probably dont want that
<Shadowpillar> Lathiat: I was using apt-cache search and I accidently had two repos marked out in sources.list
<Anderson> Infern0o, I have to get going, I have to be up early
<asusathlo> thanks but i dont think i have the right lists?
<godtvisken> GarrettC: i don't
<Lathiat> Shadowpillar: ah :)
<ardchoille> Ronz: I didn't think xdvdshrink was in the repos
<godtvisken> GhettoPuNKkiD: i think i already tried that..
<skavenge> Lathiat: what is it?
<godtvisken> GhettoPuNKkiD: i'll try it again, i suppose
<skavenge> the ./configure still dies *sigh*
<Lathiat> skavenge: a tool largely used internally by the ubuntu devs
<Schaal_> can anyone help me recompile my kernel for ac 97 sound support?
<Anderson> Infern0o, Double check that you are using the ight card, and get with someoen else here, they will be able to help you.
<Anderson> Infern0o, Sorry to cut out.
* Shadowpillar cant get the latest ubuntu yet :(
<gnomefreak> skavenge: try sudo apt-get build-dep kde-base <<< that dont work than you are gonna have to decide what files it wants
<Shadowpillar> I should have just gotten the DVD version for $10
<GarrettC> godtvisken: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/421 might be of some help to you.
<gnomefreak> skavenge: the #kubuntu people might know more on that
<asusathlo> ronz, cant find package
<Schaal_> help with kernel recompile?
<unhopeless> ok im back
<unhopeless> sorry lost connection
<Lathiat> unhopeless: ok what happened?
<unhopeless> ok we typed it in
<skavenge> gnomefreak: ive  asked with no response there, and trying to build-dep kde-base gives me 'unable to find source for package kde-base'
<trey> skavage: found somthing:      Jul 16 21:44:13 localhost kernel: [4297457.688000]  ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<trey> Jul 16 21:44:13 localhost loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver wg311v3
<unhopeless> and it asked for his password again
<Lathiat> unhopeless: yep, and then put it in and?
<unhopeless> then screen says something about X failed
<unhopeless> x server
<Flannel> skavenge: it's not kde-base it's kdebase
<Lathiat> ah ok, so X is failing to start for some reason
<gnomefreak> skavenge: does the readme or install file tell you what depends it has?
<Lathiat> unhopeless: Do you know what kind of video card he has?
<GarrettC> I wear depends.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: thats my fault :(
* GarrettC snickers.
<skavenge> qt headers and libraries for sure heh
<OisacX> back again...
<unhopeless> he has an ATI Radeon 200m
<ardchoille> GarrettC: hehe
<unhopeless> amd
<gnomefreak> skavenge: but what versions of them and what ones are they is what im looking for
<Lathiat> is that relatively new or old?
<skavenge> Flannel: thanks
<godtvisken> GarrettC: seen that too :l it must links to a link GhettoPuNKkiD gave me
<godtvisken> GarrettC: thanks though
<skavenge> gnomefreak: 2.2
<Ronz> asusathlo: http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/DVD_Backup:_xDVDShrink_per_Debian
<asusathlo> ronz thanks
<OisacX> I'm so tired getting blocked everywhere I want to do something !
<gnomefreak> skavenge: they want qt 2.2?
<skavenge> wow build-dep kdebase is 94 megs worth
<skavenge> gnomefreak: yeah
<Ronz> np
<Infern0o-> Anderson: still there?
<Schaal_> hel recompiling kernel? new to this os
<GarrettC> godtvisken: What's it doing? Just not working? Not being recognized?
<meheren> I'm punning an HFS+ partition is there any way to copy all the data from that partition onto a reiserfs partition?
<Flannel> !kernel
<Lathiat> unhopeless: this is a laptop?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: howfully kdebase will do it
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<unhopeless> my wireless internet is acting up
<unhopeless> yeah its on a laptop
<Lathiat> unhopeless: what model?
<Lathiat> and brand?
<unhopeless> hp
<unhopeless> pavillion
<Lathiat> got the model number?
<meheren> both partitions are exactly 10gb no more no less
<Flannel> Schaal_: see that link
<skavenge> gnomefreak: yeah with all that installing id hope so, yeah the error says in need greater or equal to 2.2.2
<unhopeless> hmmm.. one sec
<unhopeless> ze2203ea
<OisacX> anyone can help me gaining acces to my windows partition?
<trey> skavage: any idea?
<unhopeless> wait
<unhopeless> one sec
<unhopeless> ZE2000
<FunnyLookinHat> OisacX, is it not showing up on your desktop?
<GarrettC> unhopeless: What's your problem exactly?
<Lathiat> GarrettC: his X is not starting
<godtvisken> GarrettC: it works, but only with one program at a time. as in, if i am running banshee, then open a youtube video, youtube won't play sound until i close everything and reopen firefox
<unhopeless> well it says that the X is failing to start
<GarrettC> Lathiat: Thanks.
<Lathiat> GarrettC: as its a laptop im getting the model so i can check if anyone else has otherwise figured it out beforehand :)
<monik> hola
<skavenge> trey: never seen that error honestly, all i can suggest is maybing trying to reinstall the drivers or check the forums/ndiswrapper homepage for anything
<OisacX> FunnyLookinHat : Nope, it's sais that I don't have the permission
<trey> skavenge:  found somthing:      Jul 16 21:44:13 localhost kernel: [4297457.688000]  ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<trey> trey Jul 16 21:44:13 localhost loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver wg311v3
<FunnyLookinHat> OisacX, you won't be able to write to any windows drive, only read from it.
<FunnyLookinHat> OisacX, can you at least browse the files?
<GarrettC> Lathiat: What I was going to do. :P
<[Ex0r] > hey there FunnyLookinHat
<trey> skavenge: found that error  using  cat /var/log/messages
<meheren> I'm running an HFS+ partition is there any way to copy all the data from that partition onto a reiserfs partition?
<Lathiat> ok theres a bunch of HPs on the laptop testing page
<meheren> both partitions are exactly 10gb no more no less
<Lathiat> *looks*
<corsachriz> OisacX: yOUR WIN Partitions have to be Fat32
<Lathiat> none seem to be that exact model
<skavenge> trey; yeah ive never seen that i dunno
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , sup dude
<Flannel> corsachriz: er, what?
<[Ex0r] > not much man, just got done working on my car
<OisacX> FunnyLokkinHat : Nope... I've tried trhough System : Admin :  Drives tool and it's saying that I don't have permissions
<Deedubb> hello, how do I get 'mail' - I usually do something like echo 'test' | mail -s "test email" addr@somesite.com
<FunnyLookinHat> corsachriz, well You can access NTFS partitions, you just can't write to them
<unhopeless> jeese
<trey> skavenge: ok thanks i will check the ndiswrapper site
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm
<Flannel> !tell OisacX about ntfs
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , cool cool
<Dimensions> is there any builtin software with ubuntu for video playing ?
<unhopeless> any idea on what i should do to make the X to stop failing?
<corsachriz> jep, but i think most of you need to write on
<OisacX> it's ntfs
<skavenge> trey: thats where i got instructions for mine so you might get lucky
<Deedubb> !tell deedubb about mail
<Deedubb> useless bot
<FunnyLookinHat> OisacX, that's probably the problem then...  NTFS support is shotty at best.
<meheren> I'm running an HFS+ partition is there any way to copy all the data from that partition onto a reiserfs partition?
<corsachriz> OisacX: convert it in Fat32
<OisacX> wait! I know how to do it.. it's saying I don't have permission
<Lathiat> unhopeless: we could try fglrx
<Lathiat> unhopeless: which is the ati proprietary driver
<unhopeless> whats that
<Lathiat> unhopeless: just see privmsg i want you to paste me something
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- not really, took 8 hours to do a 30 minute job, lol
<Flannel> OisacX: that page will give you info on mounting so you DO have permission
<GarrettC> godtvisken: Is the sound choppy at all?
<Deedubb> mount -t ntfs -o ro,users,umask=0777 /dev/hda /mnt/ntfs
<ryanakca> Dimensions: dunno... but you can install the "junior-games-*" packages
<GarrettC> Lathiat: vesa?
<fatsheep> hey I need some help installing sun java 1.5
<meheren> both partitions are exactly 10gb no more no less
<GloomyKnight> lathiat you can download the ati proprietary driver in ati website it's include a linux driver
<Deedubb> anyone - how do I get 'mail'?
<OisacX> Sure, but I don't want to do it in terminal way, but I want to use the graphical way, by the Drives tool
<Lathiat> GloomyKnight: there are packages its easier to install from those :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> my problems are fixedd
<Deedubb> apt-get install basicmailprogramthatwilldoeverythingIneed
<ardchoille> !java > fatsheep
<Dimensions> ryanakca:  games ? for video files ?
<Lathiat> GarrettC: vesa?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Deedubb: SWEET
<ryanakca> Deedubb: what kindof mail... local? pop/imap?
<Deedubb> just send out an email
<GloomyKnight> yes it's maybe use rpm packages
<GarrettC> Lathiat: Isn't that the default "works on anything" video driver?
<dr_willis> snailmail
<dr_willis> :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> dr_willis: lol
<GloomyKnight> just like for redhat
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know the repository to add that allows you to install mythtv-0.19 ?
<ryanakca> Deedubb: mutt :)
<rada> look speek restrict    ctrl+w
<dr_willis> blackmail
<Deedubb> ryanakca: like echo "test" | mail addr@somesite.com
<GloomyKnight> hehe i don't like this style
<ryanakca> Deedubb: oh, to mail someone :)
<Lathiat> GarrettC: yeh but its also the worst performance and you cant get decent resolution on it :)
<OisacX> Flannel : Sure, but I don't want to do it in terminal way, but I want to use the graphical way, by the Drives tool
<Deedubb> ya, basic mail
<Deedubb> like for scripting
<Ronz> hey hey...im trying to install WoW with ubuntu, but come up with an error trying to launch the installer. "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Ronz> "
<Deedubb> I'm using postix on the server already
<GarrettC> Lathiat: That's what the Linux experience is all about, though! :P
<dr_willis> Ronz,  using wine or cedega?
<Ronz> dr_willis: wine
<_mason> Im having rendering problems with .wma files in linux using Totem & VLC.. the RGB channels all sit about 2cm below the BW channel and a green line appears on the topmost of the clip
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , it's not existing yet.  I'm currently working on putting it into the repos.
<GarrettC> godtvisken: Haven't forgot about you. I'm snooping.
<larrywells> Has anyone tried the VMware Server that is being offered for free?
<godtvisken> GarrettC: not that i know of..
<dr_willis> Ive only used it in cedega -- and it worked like poo. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , I can get you a link for unnoficial .19 repos though, hold on
<godtvisken> GarrettC: snooping? thanks for the help
<ardchoille> [Ex0r] : I believe mythtv is in multiverse
<Deedubb> larrywells: yes, its not bad
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- It does, there is one I had before. It wasn't a ubuntu repo, but it was there :)
<Lathiat> GarrettC: heh
<Ronz> willis: is that good poo?  =)
<[Ex0r] > ardchoille- yeah, it's 0.18
<larrywells> Do you run windows on it?
<[Ex0r] > there is one that I added before re-install that had 0.19
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , yea hold on
<ardchoille> [Ex0r] : ahh, ok
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- alright, thanks alot
<Deedubb> no, but I have run windows on it when I used it under windows
<Ronz> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , http://mythtv.beirdo.ca/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > beirdo, yes thats it!
<_mason> Anyone, Wma rendering problems
<_mason> ?
<GarrettC> godtvisken: What kind of driver are you using?
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] ,  There are known errors with those packages though, some weird dependencies and whatnot....  but it's better than trying to compile it
<ryanakca> Deedubb: the "mail" command :)
<[Ex0r] > thanks a million
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- worked fine last time :)
<Deedubb> larrywells: it's alright but the init scripts aren't as clean as they should be; check ubuntus site for details on howto setup under ubuntu. For example the vmware tools don't work by default
<_mason> using the 'windows32bit driver pack' on the ubuntu wikipage
<larrywells> So have you installed in on ubuntu, Deedubb?
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , swe33t
<Schaal_> i have no sound... im a sad little man without sound...help.
<godtvisken> GarrettC: er.. i dunno really, i mean, i booted up ubuntu and sound worked (partially, as i still have the mentioned problem)
<ryanakca> Deedubb: ex:   mail me@mydomain.com
<Deedubb> ryanakca: see my example on usage, I know that part
<larrywells> I have a slower maching, 500mgz, will it work there?
<ryanakca> Deedubb: I don't know what more you're looking for... mutt is good....
<Deedubb> bash: mail: command not found
<GarrettC> godtvisken: I'm still a Linux n00b myself so...I don't know if I can really help you as far as installing drivers and whatnot. I'm just trying to find some answers or someone that has some similar problems.
<alkj> ok this is unhopeless
<Deedubb> apt-get install mail = no worky
<Ronz> night world!
<Deedubb> later ronzx
<MTecknology> My computer has completely frozen twice  in the last half hour, where can I see a log to find out what is going on?
<corsachriz> how can i delete a file via terminal
<FunnyLookinHat> corsachriz, rm file
<Deedubb> rm /path/to/file
<deep> corsachriz: rm. :)
<corsachriz> thx
<corsachriz> sry
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
* corsachriz is newbie
<jer_> :)
<Deedubb> corsachriz: watch for spaces
<deep> If it is a folder then "rm -r /path/to/folder"
<ryanakca> Deedubb: sudo aptitude install mailx
<corsachriz> thx
<Deedubb> mailx! you're a winnar!
<three> the log is in system -> administration
<ryanakca> MTecknology: what froze? Xorg?
<deep> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-skills
<jer_> http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unixintro.html is a decent tutorial about unix i was doing earlier
<larrywells> Do you have the ubuntu like for the VMWare Deedubb?
<larrywells> link
<MTecknology> ryanakca, everything froze, I couldn't even switch to a terminal
<Deedubb> larrywells: no, sorry I don't
<skavenge> gnomefreak: still didnt work .. end of config.log is showing me the exact name of the qt header files its looking for, can i use this to lookup what package its in somehow?
<larrywells> ok
<gnomefreak> skavenge: apt-cache search <file it gives you>
<ryanakca> MTecknology: Xorg froze then... it controls the shortcut to go to terminal iirc... /var/log/Xorg something
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use quod libet?
<OisacX> !tell OisacX about ntfs
<GarrettC> godtvisken: Got something for you.
<MTecknology> ryanakca, so I could grep dmesg for xorg??
<GarrettC> godtvisken: http://www.opensound.com/osshw.html Download that.
<GarrettC> godtvisken: http://www.4front-tech.com/install_gzipped.html installation instruction.
<GarrettC> Hopefully that'll fix you up.
<MTecknology> ryanakca, that didn't return anything - i wonder if it could be a hardware thing
<skavenge> gnomefreak: finds nothing, checked three of the header files ..
<skavenge> i really dont understand this
<gnomefreak> me neither maybe ubuntu (version) that your on has different versions or names
<GarrettC> Okay, so half the room is leaving now...
<Deedubb> aren't you glad?
<GarrettC> Lmao.
<farous> which group i have to be member in to execute pmount without the need for root privlage
<GarrettC> Wonder if Jollyroger figured anything out.
<bimberi> farous: plugdev
<farous> thanx bimberi
<bimberi> farous: np :)
<tich> ardchoille: so i got nautilus to work again!!
<[Ex0r] > lol i just watched this guy hi-jack a tank on tv
<Schaal_> help with sound
<GarrettC> [Ex0r] : What are you watching? Channel?
<Schaal_> just got new mepis 6.0 rc3
<[Ex0r] > courtv
<Schaal_> ubuntu build...
<[Ex0r] > GarrettC- That one is over now. They shot and killed the guy.
* Ropechoborra Volver
<larrywells> I found something for instructions on how to install VMWare is anyone is interested, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<GarrettC> [Ex0r] : Yeah I've seen that video a hundred times. He runs it up on the median on the freeway, right?
<[Ex0r] > larrywells- it's pretty easy :)
<larrywells> How you done it?
<[Ex0r] > yeah and gets stuck
<^THE_HAMMER^> anyone know how i can get lime wire on linux?
<GarrettC> Mhmm. What a tard.
<^THE_HAMMER^> new to linux
<[Ex0r] > larrywells- downloaded the source from vmware's site and installed it
<Flannel> !tell ^THE_HAMMER^ about limewire
<[Ex0r] > !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<OisacX> Well... my ntfs partition is mounted, but I can'T see what is in it.. any help?
<Deedubb> sudo ls -la
<Deedubb> ?
<Dimensions> hi ... im trying to install gxine or gmplayer via apt-get ... it gives me  a message that " couldn't file package gxine / gmplayer"
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- cd /mnt/hdb or whatever you mounted it to
<GarrettC> Dimensions: Might check your repositories to make sure you have the latest.
<Dimensions> GarrettC:  u mean synaptic ?
<OisacX> Exor : Empty....
<GarrettC> Dimensions: Hold.
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- did you mount it correctly ?
<ChakRa> guys a really quick and simple question for all you well knowledged peeps. Whats the equivalent command for rpm in ubuntu
<Deedubb> apt
<bimberi> dpkg
<[Ex0r] > ChakRa- dpkg
<godtvisk1n> GarrettC: thanks, i'll try it out
<ChakRa> awsome thanks guys
<softwork> good ftp cliente for linux?
<Deedubb> none
<softwork> client*
<teicah> i vote lftp
<softwork> thx
<jer_> Everyone says to use the normal file managers
<bimberi> nautilus via Places -> Connect to Server
<jer_> yeah,
<[Ex0r] > gftp
<softwork> gftp have some bugs
<OisacX> Exor : I guess.. I've used the diskmounter, and i've checked in Drives in the System tools after, and everytings was ok, execpt that the folder is empty
* bimberi feels comfortable being included in "Everyone"
<Deedubb> anyone running joomla, upgrade, there are exploits in the wild
<Deedubb> and if you run simpleboard component, make sure you upgrade that
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- iirc from my experiences with FC4, you have to assign it a special option in /etc/fstab
<GarrettC> Dimensions: http://www.zerohex.org/2006/04/06/ubuntu-and-wmv-support-how-to/ should help you out and tell you how to add alternate repositories.
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- are you using linux-ntfs ?
<OisacX> Exor : dont' know
<GarrettC> Dimensions: That'll get you gxine.
<Dimensions> thanks alot GarrettC
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<[Ex0r] > try that page
<Schaal_> how do i get sound?!!
<arkl> reading package lists... done
<[Ex0r] > OisacX: you should also try the ntfsmount program
<Esthet> hi... can somebody give me a link to a "step-by-step" like (LAMP) Apache/MySQL/PHP installation on Dapper?
<arkl> is that a good thing?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Schaal_: what kind of card do you have?
<Schaal_> my sound chip not recognized
<EinZteiN> (just got in) turn oN you speakers??
<EinZteiN> :)
<Schaal_> well, its integrated
<bimberi> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Schaal_: type 'dmesg' at the shell
<Esthet> thx
<[Ex0r] > !tell arkl about lamo
<ubotu> I know nothing about lamo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > !tell arkl about lamp
<Schaal_> i wish it were that easy ein
<bimberi> Esthet: yw :)
<Schaal_> k, hang on
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Schaal_: look for 'Multimedia controller'
<cheatersrealm> xgl + compiz + nvidia twinview.. anyone got a howto?
<OisacX> Exor : which rpm is good for Ubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- don't use an rpm
<nalioth> OisacX: none
<OisacX> Exor : what should I use than?
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount#installing_ntfsmount_debian
<[Ex0r] > give that a look-over
<NoName> Anyone have a clue as to how to get the logitech usb desktop mic to work in skype
<three> you can convert the rpm
<NoName> or in ubuntu at all, although it is detected
<three> use alien, youll have to aptget it
<three> sudo apt-get alien
<Flannel> cheatersrealm: #ubuntu-xgl for that stuff
<Schaal_> ghetto
<Schaal_> dont see it
<fivre> how do I install a .deb file?
<NoName> double click it
<NoName> fivre, are you using dapper?
<three> in dapper right click and choose the first thing on the list
<mandeep> hello
<Schaal_> i dont have multimedia controller in the list when i type in dmesg
<arkl> is nyone there?
<[Ex0r] > fivre- dpkg -i file.deb
<three> or just sudo dpkg -i
<mandeep> no
<NoName> Anyone have a clue as to how to get the logitech usb desktop mic to work in skype? Anyone?
<nalioth> converting RPMs is not advised.  please check the repos for your package (it is probably there)
<mandeep> i got an easy question
<three> shoot mandeep
<mandeep> i installed a program with wine and it works and now i want to add it to the app menu
<OisacX> Exor : do I use ntfsmount?
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- yes'sor
<[Ex0r] > sir*
<[Ex0r] > NoName- does it work in linux ?
<three> can you do it in alacart (mandeep)
<Schaal_> does anyone know how i can fix my sound problem?
<three> you can always add it to the panel
<[Ex0r] > Schaal_- what was the problem ?
<NoName> ExOr, what do you mean?
<mandeep> i didnt know i could do it in ala carte
<[Ex0r] > NoName- can you use the mic in ubuntu ?
<Schaal_> well, linux not recognizing sound chip
<NoName> It's only recognized in Ubuntu
<bimberi> mandeep: right-click on Applications, select Edit Menus
<NoName> I can't get any apps to use it
<[Ex0r] > NoName- If ubuntu recognizes it, than the problem probably lies in the support for it via the software.
<monik> hola
<GarrettC> Gotta love Windows Updates. *le sigh*
<NoName> How can I go about getting it to work?
<monik> hola
<[Ex0r] > Schaal_- What kind of sound card is it?
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<LoRez> Warning: `monik' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<monik> hola
<larrywells> so Ex0r, did VMWare work on  your machine?
<bimberi> monik: stop please
<asusathlo> i need to set up dev/video0 for tv time any ideas?
<[Ex0r] > larrywells- yes, perfectly
<GarrettC> I feel like I'm cheating on someone by hanging out in #ubuntu while running Windows XP.
<GarrettC> :P
<monik> hola
<OisacX> Exor : Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<larrywells> Do you have a slower machine, I have a 500mgz machine Ex0r
<monik> hola
<[Ex0r] > monik- This is your final warning.
<monik> hola
<LoRez> Warning: `monik' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<fivre> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<matti> monik: Please, stop this.
<[Ex0r] > larrywells- no, i've got a 1.8ghz
<larrywells> Might not work on my machine
* pale_horse is away: 
<GarrettC> LoRez: Is there any admin/op privs in here?
<bimberi> Hobbsee, imbrandon_, imbrandon: ping
<[Ex0r] > larrywells- sure it will, just very slow.
<larrywells> ha ha alright
<imbrandon_> pong
<Hobbsee> bimberi: heya
<bimberi> Hobbsee, imbrandon_, imbrandon: monik ^^^^^^
<monik> hola
<monik> hol
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<GarrettC> Hola monik.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: fix it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<mandeep> thanks i got it on the menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.45.8.146]  by Hobbsee
<FunnyLookinHat> monik, please don't spam the channel
* monik was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<FunnyLookinHat> ty Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh, /kb is fun :)
<GarrettC> Thanky. :)
<matti> ;] 
<OisacX> Exor : Why do I get this message? Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<three> yeah ty
<imbrandon_> hobseebeat me
<Hobbsee> now if i can just find a quick /op command, or set an alias, or whatever....
<bimberi> Hobbsee, imbrandon_, imbrandon: thanks! :)
<NoName> Anyone have a clue as to how to get the logitech usb desktop mic to work in skype....
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- means you closed the drive down before windows could close it properly. You'll have to boot into windows, and go start>shut down>shut down, and wait for it to turn itself off
<Corporal_Dirge> ug, truecrypt man documents is tough reading
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- similar to linux's chkdisk during startup
<astromodder> why do i get this error message when I install Ubuntu AMD64: "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you liketo view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<NoName> goodbye then
<astromodder> it is when i first boot up from the cd to try and install
<Schaal_> wow, this is starting to become a pain in the @$$
<astromodder> i have a pci-e card
<OisacX> Damn...
<nvez> astromodder, im not sure but it could be your card not having drivers on the install cd
<astromodder> its an ATI Radeon X700 Pro
<asusathlo> i am trying to install tvtime on radeo 9800 all in wonder, i have installed gatos, ati 3d drivers and tv time and i still get the same error message cannot open capture device /dev/video0. if anyone can give me a hint on how to proceed it would be greatly appreciated
<OisacX> I truly hope that Ubuntu will meet my expectations after that... see ya
<astromodder> i also got the alternative install cd and used text-based install, did the same thing after installed so i installed binary drivers and that didnt work either
<nvez> OisacX, if it met mine, im sure itll meet yours.
<nvez> :P
<astromodder> the log file said that a display could not be found
<[Ex0r] > astromodder- try running dpkg-reconfigure xorg.xconf
<OisacX> hehehe... all that terminal things is getting me carzy !!!
<asusathlo> i am trying to install tvtime on radeo 9800 all in wonder, i have installed gatos, ati 3d drivers and tv time and i still get the same error message cannot open capture device /dev/video0. if anyone can give me a hint on how to proceed it would be greatly appreciated
<nvez> you'll get used to it eventually :p
<astromodder> ok i'll try that [Ex0r] 
<nvez> asusathlo, one is enough.
<asusathlo> sry
<OisacX> sooner the better !
<mandeep> got another question
<OisacX> brb
<mandeep> i put the app on the menu and now i want to add its own icon to it
<nvez> asusathlo, have you tried googling & http://ubuntuforums.org
<mandeep> i dled a png but whenever i want to select it it doesnt show up
<asusathlo> yes but no luck
<nvez> ah.
<nvez> what software does that capturing?
<Corporal_Dirge> What can I do to play mp4  videos?
<three> you need to either put it in with all of the other icons or point that link to your png [mandeep] 
<ToHellWithGA> i'm really screwed.  my install CD fails  at "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py" but i don't have enough free space to install k3b and burn a new disc
<mcquaid> does anyone know if jdong's script for backporting still works?
<nvez> !mp4
<ToHellWithGA> wtf can i do?
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<asusathlo> nvez what do you mean?
<mcquaid> and would it work for something with as many packages as xfce?
<ToHellWithGA> my whole PC cannot boot b/c the ubuntu install CD broke my boot sector
<Schaal_> help with sound?
<nvez> asusathlo, what software tells you "cannot open cature device"
<asusathlo> tvtime
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Broke it? Were you attempting to install ubuntu ?
<ToHellWithGA> mhmm
<nvez> ToHellWithGA, you can try netboot disks?
<mcquaid> I'd be nice if there was a rep or a backport of xfce/thunar beta 2
<nvez> brb
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Dual-boot with windows ?
<mandeep> three the png doesnt even show up in the list with the others even though its in the same directory
<ToHellWithGA> how? i have 1 pc
<mandeep> is there a max size?
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- I was asking if you were trying to run windows and linux on the same machin
<[Ex0r] > machine*
<three> not that i know of
<ToHellWithGA> i am not
<mandeep> so any png should work?
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Than just re-install ubuntu
<three> as far as i know
<[Ex0r] > mandeep- move the png into /usr/share/pixmaps
<mandeep> i did
<[Ex0r] > and than load it from there
<mandeep> and it doesnt show up
<[Ex0r] > what's the size of it ?
<mandeep> but the other icons do
<mandeep> not sure
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : I CANT, ASS
<mandeep> let me check
<ToHellWithGA> it's breaking on install
<ToHellWithGA> you're not listening, man
<[Ex0r] > sizes are 32x32 and 64x64
<mandeep> oh
<ToHellWithGA> the ubuntu installer is breaking on installation from the CD
<Corporal_Dirge> What do I need to do to get VLC to play MP4?
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Breaking on install? Where is it breaking at
<mandeep> so i need to resize it to one of those sizes
<three> ive put larger files in there [exor] 
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : jussasec, imma pastebin it
<[Ex0r] > three- those are just typical sizes
<three> oh
<three> sry
<[Ex0r] > 128x128 is I think, too
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/89877
<three> i used my big assed png as embelems tho
<mandeep> so then what is the prob
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone else have issues with MP4?
<joemauch> i use onboard sound (some realtek device) and i cant listen to any audio in my browser if music is playing, is there anything that can be done? when i close the music player firefox-audio works
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- corrupoted install cd ?
<[Ex0r] > joemauch- no, it's a bug in the firefox plugin.
<three> mandeep- to tell you the truth I'm not sure
<[Ex0r] > corrupted*
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : i checked the CD
<joemauch> [Ex0r] , really?
<ToHellWithGA> all checksums pass
<mandeep> ya it is
<[Ex0r] > joemauch- yeah.
<joemauch> [Ex0r] , do you know of any newer builds that might of fixed it?
<mandeep> the icon is 32x32 btw
<[Ex0r] > joemauch- Nope, i'm still waiting for it to be fixed.
<joemauch> =/
<joemauch> pita
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Did you run a diag test on the hdd to make sure it wasn't going south?
<joemauch> thanks though
<three> mandeep- sry i cant help more
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : it was fine a day ago when i rebooted ubuntu itself and did a fsck
<mandeep> wait i got it
<three> what did you do?
<ToHellWithGA> i checked the disk before testing ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu via live CD
<mandeep> closed it and opened the menu editor a couple of times
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Can you get into a terminal by any chance ?
<ToHellWithGA> foka: no worries, not stress, you lucky motha ;)
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : not by booting
<ToHellWithGA> grub is screwed
<ToHellWithGA> i can by live CD
<three> mandeep- lol that works
<wheels3572> How do I switch between desktops?
<mandeep> ya i guess so
<three> click on the icon
<mandeep> now i got pokerstars up and running
<mandeep> with xgl and compiz
<ToHellWithGA> i want an OS on my HDD :(
<mandeep> whats wrong
<ToHellWithGA> besides ubuntu i only have windows server on CD and i really really really really really don't want it
<foka> ToHellWithGA, Hello?  :-)
<mandeep> so whats wrong during install
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1165
<ToHellWithGA> hi foka
<JonBoon> can someone paste the link to the instructions to get mp3 and mpeg video to play on ubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > Check that page out. Other people are having similar problems.
<ToHellWithGA> AWESOME
<bruenig> getautomatix.com
<bruenig> lol
<ToHellWithGA> my problem is a failure in the desing of the installer
<ToHellWithGA> i'm soooooooooooooo happy :(
<mandeep> oh
<mandeep> y dont u try 5.10
<mandeep> and dist upgrade
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- No I think it's a hardware to software problem.
<OisacX> hi everyone...
<OisacX> you'll not beleive me ! it's not working...! yeah!
<three> later everyone
<mandeep> o
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : could you help me with that in PM maybe?
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- what errors do you get this time ?
<bruenig> JonBoon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ToHellWithGA> i'm trying to figure out what that page is telling me to do and not quite getting it :(
<Dimensions> hie .. i have installed ubuntu in my office laptops ... i want to run a script on my client laptops when ever ubuntu starts ... i have tried it from system preferences sessions menu ... it wont work from there though other program i tried worked with that method ... any idea ?
<OisacX> but !!! I see the the software does not recognize the file system...
<godtvisk1n> I am trying to compile something but I get this error: "make[1] : Warning: File `Makefile' has modification time 1.8e+04 s in the future" What do I do?
<david_594> hey, is there any reason my screen would be really dark?
<david_594> i just installed ubuntu...
<mandeep> how dark is it
<mandeep> what video card do you have
<bruenig> Dimensions, It should work if you write the script, make sure it is executable and then just put the path to it in the session start up commands
<david_594> i have 2 systesm running ubuntou... one is just much darker, card is a nvidia geforce2
<ToHellWithGA> mandeep: so dark i couldn't see a cockroach crawling up a pile of coals!
<mandeep> haha
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Is that a serial ata drive ?
<ToHellWithGA> .me finds "how dark is it" to be a prompt for some kind of bad comedy
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, founf the issue, VLC is currently broken in Dapper. MKV and MP4 will not play. Wish someone using both would have said so.
<mandeep> u could try installing the nvidia driver for ur card
<OisacX> Exor : fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type fuse_mount failed. Unmounting: Download
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : adaptec ATA card
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-196686.html
<david_594> so finding an nvidia driver? or hints on installing?
<[Ex0r] > Seems that it's got problems with some ata drives.
<mandeep> haha hold on
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : ASH-1233
<mandeep> ill get you the link
<godtvisk1n> I am trying to compile something but I get this error: "make[1] : Warning: File `Makefile' has modification time 1.8e+04 s in the future" What do I do?
<ToHellWithGA> [Ex0r] : it installed before though
<david_594> thanks
<ToHellWithGA> the only hardware change i can think of is using a USB keyboard that i recently bought instead of my old (now broken) PS2 keyboard
<mandeep> david
<david_594> yes
<ToHellWithGA> the rest is fully identical, partitions and all, to the previous install
<[Ex0r] > ToHellWithGA- Well than I seriously don't know what to tell you. All the suggestions I have given you from my search of google have bared the same results, and you said you've done them all.
<mandeep> im going to pm you
<david_594> cool
<ToHellWithGA> .me cries
<ToHellWithGA> ubuntu dapper is so much better than fedora!  or breezy
<astromodder> now i get this error when booting: "RuntimeError: could not open display"
<[Ex0r] > OisacX- I do not understand spanish, or whatever language that message was in
<[Ex0r] > astromodder- is this a fresh install ?
<astromodder> yes
<OisacX> oh.. yes, sorry
<astromodder> i did a fresh install, then ran that command you gave me earlier
<astromodder> yes it was a fresh install
<[Ex0r] > astromodder-- what kind of card is it ?
<mandeep> dapper is the best distro yet
<astromodder> Ati Radeon X700 Pro PCI-E
<david_594> i used to like gentoo
<mandeep> boo
<OisacX> Exor : fuse: failed to exec fusermount: None file or repertory of this type fuse_mount failed. Unmounting: Download (it should sound like this
<david_594> but my computer was too slow to compile itself
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<david_594> it started... and just never ended
<david_594> then i went to ubuntu
<david_594> life is better now :)
<mandeep> ya
<mandeep> and with xgl and compiz
<mandeep> u cant go wrong
<mandeep> eye candy is good for every1
<Dimensions> i donno we give this command to run it ./server config.ini interminal and it runs this way ...
<[Ex0r] > astromodder- did you select ati via the command I gave you ?
<astromodder> yes
<JonBoon> whats the link for instructions on changing your repositories to get mp3s to play?
<Dimensions> bruenig: ...
<[Ex0r] > hmm, that's very weird than
<[Ex0r] > have you had ubuntu on the machine before ?
<astromodder> not on this machine
<Brunellus> Hi there.  I'm trying to share my computer's net connection (wirelessly)
<[Ex0r] > astromodder- im wondering if there is support for that card yet
<astromodder> well that card is fairly old, i have the same card but AGP in another computer and it runs fine
<astromodder> i'll have to try with a standard pci card
<Brunellus> the host (funes) is using ath0;  eth0 is plugged into *another* wireless router.  I want to use this host as an access point--how do I route from ath0 to eth0?
<rebelfallen> When I run: sudo -s dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg   I get errors like this: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: line 6: my: command not found       /  how can I fix this?
<bruenig> Dimensions, did that not work?
<[Ex0r] > astromodder- I know, might be the PCI-E. Not completely sure on ubuntu's support as of yet. Still learning.
<pppoe_dude> rebelfallen, -
<rebelfallen> oh
<rebelfallen> heh
<astromodder> ah i see
<mandeep> david
<pppoe_dude> rebelfallen, xserver-xorg
<Dimensions> bruenig:  that does work i mean that way we run the script but i want to auto run it on system boot ... which i tried with adding it to sessions but that didn't work out
<NoName> anyone here use a usb microphone with skype in ubuntu?
<david_594> hey
<rebelfallen> ya thanks my bad
<OisacX> Exor : I'm on something.. brb
<mandeep> sorry hold on
<david_594> no problem
<mandeep> for some reason i cant pm you
<mandeep> i guess since im not registered
<[Ex0r] > mandeep- both nicks have to be registered
<[Ex0r] > i gotta get to bed guys!
<mandeep> oh
<bruenig> Dimensions, do you mean script or command?
<[Ex0r] > I have to work 12 hours tomorrow
<mandeep> ok david run this command
<mandeep> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<mandeep> then
<mandeep> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mandeep> and then restart gnome
<david_594> ok
<iGotNoTime> I am brand new to Linux like an hour ago now and am looking for software advice..... is there a media player app that will support audio, video podcasts and ipod all four out there?
<Dimensions> the script bruenig ... i want the script to be run automatically when the system boots ..
<david_594> command for restart gnone?
<mandeep> alt ctrl bspace
<mcquaid> does anyone know if jdong's ubp-build.py backport script works still? And would it work with something like xfce (something with numberous packages)
<[Ex0r] > david_594- ctrl+alt+backspace
<david_594> ok
<bruenig> DImensions, by script you mean a text file that you wrote and made executable via chmod +x, right?
<mandeep> should work
<Dimensions> bruenig:  normally i use that command to run that script ... as we have the clients controlled remotely so we want it to be auto run every time our client pcs starts ...
<Brunellus> iGotNoTime: 1) get you codecs sorted out.  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jared_> Wher ecan I get dvd codecs for dapper?
<jared_> JB22
<jared_> er
<mandeep> automatix
<IraqiGeek> hi, two probelms, first the synaptics touchpad on a laptop i installed xubuntu on stopped working after a restart, though it works fine under windows
<[Ex0r] > !tell Jb22 about restricted
<Dimensions> bruenig:  exactly ...
<Corporal_Dirge> I have an external HDD that had 2 partitions, I want to format it and merge, but there's no option to merge it.
<[Ex0r] > Corporal_Dirge- gparted ?
<astromodder> is there a list on ubuntu's site of currently supported pci-e cards
<bruenig> Dimensions, what is the path to it?
<Corporal_Dirge> gparted?
* [Ex0r]  is off to bed
<IraqiGeek> the second, i cant get the orinoco minipci wifi card to get even detected, again it works fine under windows
<[Ex0r] > !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<snoops> umm what's the go with hd video content on linux? What's the best player? Because I'm having pretty choppy playback on a 4400+ x2 amd on mplayer/totem/vlc
<iGotNoTime> Brunellus, you are saying that it is not possible??
<earthen> has anyone setup an OFP dedicated server here
<wheels3572> are we allowed to use the bot to search for things?
<Dimensions> there is a folder in system files ... there are .ini and the file is on server name ...
<Arramol> IraqiGeek, have you installed ndiswrapper for the wireless card?
<iGotNoTime> Brunellus, I am reading that page and it appears Kaffiene might do it but what do you mean to get my codecs sorted out?
<Brunellus> iGotNoTime, I am saying that you should first read that wikipage to deal with possible "can't play this sort of media" problems.
<IraqiGeek> arramol, no cause there is a native linux driver for orinoco cards
<Arramol> Ok, I wouldn't know about the native drivers
<asusathlo> here my problem
<Brunellus> iGotNoTime, Kaffeine is only a frontend for the xine player.
<asusathlo> Running tvtime 1.0.1.
<asusathlo> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<asusathlo> Reading configuration from /home/oem/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<asusathlo> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<OisacX> Anyonw has good as Exor here?
<wheels3572> !desktops
<iGotNoTime> Brunellus, xine in theory could play anything could it not?
<IraqiGeek> arramol, however i cant get the kernel to detect the card
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Arramol> Does anyone know why Ubuntu apparently no longer supports a VIA Rhine II Ethernet card?
<Arramol> Worked fine under Breezy, but not in Dapper
<Arramol> Also not detected in Kubuntu Dapper or openSUSE 10.1
<Just4> I'm running a Rhine II and a Rhine III, no problems here
<paied> recompile the kernel
<Brunellus> iGotNoTime, provided you have the necesssary codecs for it, yes.   decoding video/audio streams is not a fucntion of the player software itself, but the codecs.  Ubuntu ships with Free/OpenSource codecs only (ogg vorbis, ogg theora).
<Arramol> Does work in an old Knoppix Live CD (v 3.8 ) and the May '06 Symphony OS Beta
<IraqiGeek> arramol, got another laptop that has a rhine ii interface, and it works fine under mepis 6 (which uses ubuntu packages)
<wheels3572> To anyone how do you switch Desktops?  From Ubuntu to Kubuntu and or to Xubuntu?
<Just4> Anyone know how to get the TV-Out working on a Radeon 9000 card?
<wspinelli> #ubuntu-br
<iGotNoTime> Brunellus, I see.... So I guess my last question is will it support an ipod?
<wspinelli> j/ #ubuntu-br
<Arramol> IraqiGeek, how recent is Mepis 6?  I'm not familiar with their release history
<Just4> Or getting tv-out working in general?
<Brunellus> iGotNoTime, ipod support is handled by things like AmaroK (which is a fine media/music player/manager) or gtkpod
<wheels3572> wspinelli if your trying to join another room type /join #ubuntu-br
<Dimensions> bruenig:  there is a folder on / and the file is in that folder named filter
<IraqiGeek> arramol, mepis 6 is still in rc state, but its supposed to be release within a few days
<iGotNoTime> Brunellus, thank you so much !!!!!
<Brunellus> iGotNoTime, don't mention it.
<iGotNoTime> I love this community :D
<Arramol> Interesting.  I thought it was due to some change in newer Linux kernel versions or something, but that doesn't make sense if it's working under an upcoming RC
<bruenig> Dimensions, from that i get that the file is in /filter/script
<bruenig> is that correct?
<wheels3572> Brunellus:  Do you know how to switch between desktops?
<Jb22> Does anyone know if a RadioShack PC Cam is compatible with ubuntu dapper, if so, where I can get the drivers.
<fivre> speaking of which, I should get back to getting Gnomad and libmtp up...
<Dimensions> bruenig:  file is in /filter or home/filter ( its in the office laptop i dont have it right now infront of me )
<bruenig> wheels, once you have installed the kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages just logout into the gdm screen or kdm or whatever it is called and then go to options the options menu
<dm_> Minor problem, AMAROK WONT PLAY MY MP3S GAHHH
<Brunellus> wheels3572, yes.  if you mean "installing" them, you only need to install the relevant metapackages--so "kubuntu-desktop" for kubuntu, "xubuntu-dekstop" for Xubuntu.  You can change sessions using the Display manager (the graphical login screen)--that will allow you to choose the kind of session you want (GNOME, KDE, or whatever)
<Brunellus> dm_, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Generic> yep, this is getting rediclous
<Brunellus> dm_, also, don't type in all caps for a common thing like that.
<Generic> mplayer dissapeared too
<MTecknology> How can I do a full backup of my system, installs, wireless config, etc, except for two folders in my home directory?
<joemauch> [Ex0r] , do you know if it's a realtek device bug? i have a sblive lying around, you think that'd get around it?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i stop my apache2 server, and stop it from starting on startup in the future?
<bruenig> Dimensions, if it is /filter/script, then in the session start up commands you should be able to use sudo /filter/script and have it run or under /home/filter/script run sudo /home/filter/script and it should run
<Arramol> DM, are you using an x86 install?
<wheels3572> Brunellus: I already downloaded and installed them I just wanna test out each desktop :) see which I like :)
<bruenig> DImensions, although, i suppose the sudo might require a password, I didn't think of that
<Brunellus> wheels3572, then log out, and you should be able to choose them as "sessions" in GDM or KDM
<linuxpoet> anyone have their alt-f2 ever stop working?
<wheels3572> ok
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i stop my apache2 server, and stop it from starting on startup in the future?
<Dimensions> bruenig:  ... that command will just execute the file ... while we want the file to run every time system starts up ... we can run the file manually always ...
<DaveyJ> what's sigmatel and why does it keep coming up under my alsa mixer? i'm using an audigy
<IraqiGeek> anyone has any idea why the touchpad stopped working after a restart?
<mandeep> when i try to open an .exe and it says cannot display this item does that mean wine can't handle it?
<DaveyJ> mandeep: you have to manually launch it through wine
<mandeep> or do i need to do something
<bruenig> Dimensions, it will execute it every time the system starts up if it is in the startup commands
<dm_> Brunellus i know : P i was seeing how long it took for someone to respond. ( back to linux finally )
<DaveyJ> mandeep: open up a terminal and do "wine [app.exe] 
<DaveyJ> "
<mandeep> with winecfg?
<mandeep> oh
<DaveyJ> i'm sure theres an easier way.. but thats the way i know ;)
<rgie> hi guys, anyone here can help me to install FLV player?
<dm_> brunellus hmm it still wont work
<dm_> brunellus nm gots it
<Brunellus> Ok, does anybody want to help me on a routing issue?
<Jb22> WHat kind of router?
<mandeep> ya ive heard of that way
<mandeep> can wine run all apps?
<bruenig> Dimensions, this is one of the only things that KDE had an advantage on for me was that you could just put scripts in the .Autostart directory and it would run them on startup. But, I believe if I am hearing you right, just putting the path to the script on the startup will work at least in concept.
<MTecknology> How can I do a full backup of my system, installs, wireless config, etc, except for two folders in my home directory?
<Arramol> Mandeep, no, only some
<mandeep> whats the limit
<Arramol> Mandeep, I may have misunderstood you.  Are you asking if it can run all your apps at once, or all apps made for Windows?
<bruenig> MTecknology, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=back+restore+system
<MTecknology> thanks
<mandeep> all apps made for windows
<Brunellus> mandeep, no it cannot.  it can run some apps, with avrying degrees of success.
<drak0> anyone around that can help with mysql running on ubuntu
<Arramol> Mandeep - No, it has trouble with some of them, especially games
<mandeep> ya i just tried fl studio and it was a no go
<Arramol> Yeah, Macromedia Studio doesn't work for me.  I got the install file to launch but then it somehow bypassed the emulator and figured out I wasn't on XP, told me the OS wasn't supported
<stram> is there a simple way to type an umlaut on linux?
<Arramol> But I'm not all that good with WINE, someone else may have had more luck
<vook> anyone know how to force a dapper install into text mode at boot? (the old install method, aka debian style)?
<isede> does anybody know a way to run ATI USB TV under ubuntu?
<Davek23x> is there a better gui app to dtermine drive space than the drive properties(slow as hell)
<sam_> when you install the ati driver do you install 3d
<david_594> got the nvidia driver working... but the color is still way off...
<david_594> im wondering if its a hardware issue...
<Davek23x> david- what card
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can someone help me with this error: The application "gnome-power-manager" has quit unexpectedly
<david_594> geforce2
<david_594> i am getting major artifacting on the screen though
<mandeep> hmm
<IraqiGeek> anyone here knows how to get the synaptics touchpad working back?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> IraqiGeek: what kind of laptop do u have?
<mandeep> the card should be supported
<david_594> it semeed fine with the driver
<IraqiGeek> acer c100 tablet pc
<GhettoPuNKkiD> IraqiGeek: and it worked before?
<MTecknology> What happens if you try to make a backup to a backup that your including in the backup????
<IraqiGeek> ghetto, it was working fine, but stopped after a restart
<IraqiGeek> running xubuntu 6.06
<farous> IraqiGeek: did you change your xorg.conf file
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ok
<david_594> changed the driver in xorg from nv to nvidia
<IraqiGeek> naver came close to it, i was trying to get the damn orinoco minipci wifi card to work
<david_594> oh, not me
<GhettoPuNKkiD> isnt that a wacom based tablet?
<farous> IraqiGeek: anyway you can always backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IraqiGeek> yep, but the digitizer isnt working either
<jiff> friend is telling me to use opensuse instead of ubuntu
<jiff> for its enterprise support
<mandeep> did anything change when you added the driver?
<jiff> thoughts?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82721.html
<GhettoPuNKkiD> try that
<IraqiGeek> c110 is a different animal
<godtvisken> I just booted and didn't hear any bootup noise.. it has always worked before.. it's not like my speakers aren't plugged in either
<david_594> nothing changed with the different driver
<godtvisken> I was trying to get it to work with more than one application, but now it doesn't work at all
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ah
<mcquaid> how is edgy eft referred to in sources.list? this doesn't seem to be correct:
<mcquaid> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse restricted
<Hobbsee> mcquaid: that's right
<IraqiGeek> how do i open a terminal without mouse?
<mcquaid> hmm
<GhettoPuNKkiD> does your tablet have a usb port? hook up a kb
<aujordanh> IraqiGeek: go to keyboard shortcuts under preferences and make it whatever you like
<mcquaid> why is apt-get source  libthunar-vfs-1-2 giving me: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<BHSPitLappy> hi
<vook> omg, I started this dapper install 20 minutes ago, and I am just now getting the date screen to pop up.  Is there a text install for dapper like there was in breezy, or  is that all history?
<angasule> e
<Blaze> What's the easiest way to get modules from iptables POM into ubuntu?  Rebuild the kernel and install iptables pom?
<BHSPitLappy> vook, on the alternate cd.
<robertj> anyone got a recommendation on a good bluetooth mouse with some ergonomic tilt to it?
<aujordanh> IraqiGeek: i have mine set to ctrl - shift - t
<vook> BHSPitLappy, ahhh, thanks, I should've known.  :)
* Corporal_Dirge sighs. Nothing works right in Linux.
<IraqiGeek> aujordanh, the touchpad stopped working, and i dont have a mouse
<IraqiGeek> cant navigate any menus
<BHSPitLappy> Corporal_Dirge, why didn't we think of that slogan first?
<aujordanh> IraqiGeek: ah
<mcquaid> Hobbsee, do you see any reason why I can't get libthunar-vfs-1-2 using that source line?
<Corporal_Dirge> MP4, MKV, WMV, Truecrypt, nada
<IraqiGeek> the more time im spending under xubuntu, the less hardware seems to be working under it
<wspinelli> how can i use flash on ubuntu 64?
<BHSPitLappy> hey, is there some kind of semi-convenient way to make a CD with certain packages from the repo on it (and their dependencies)
<BHSPitLappy> for cases where there's no internet
<fivre> anyone here use snes9x and can dcc me their .ctl file? I don't have one for some reason...
<BHSPitLappy> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wheels3572> Is there a good site that describes the actual differences between Desktops?
<BHSPitLappy> wheels3572, between what desktops?
<Corporal_Dirge> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wheels3572> Mainly KDE and Xfce4
<Brunellus> OK.  say I want to plug a router into eth0
<mandeep> have u tried any of them wheels
<Brunellus> and I want to give that router a fixed IP....how do I do that?
<wheels3572> Yes as a matter of fact I just looked at all 3
<wheels3572> lol
<IraqiGeek> the bastard is working (the touchpad) after yet another restart
<mandeep> so what do u want to know
<fivre> KDE is more eyecandy and probably easier to use, XFCE is faster
<jiff> why is ubuntu better than opensuse
<mandeep> cuz opensuse blows
<paf> Hi, newbie question: what is the default root password (for Dapper)?
<jiff> why
<BHSPitLappy> how can I use apt-get to show me a package's dependencies?
<fivre> and in KDE, every included app starts with a K
<vook> Brunellus, depends on the router
<mandeep> not enough features
<fowlduck> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wheels3572> fivre:  Thanks thats' what I was basically looking at
<fowlduck> pa
<fivre> in highly annoying fashion
<Jb22> Okay: I downloaded the dvd codec and I installed mplayer, but, mplayer wont play my dvd. I inserted the dvd and started mplayer, no dice...
<fowlduck> !root > paf
<mandeep> the ubuntu community is more helpful
<david_594> sudo su
<Brunellus> vook:  this host has a wireless internet connection (connected via ath0).  I'm trying to use it as a second wireless access poitn for this floor.  So I'm trying to plug another wireless router into eth0 and have another network within the network.
<Jb22> what would be the name for my dvd player, like /dev/BlahBlahBlah
<jyoungxx> what is the mkfs.vfat command for making a fat32 filesystem for Large files?  mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/hd6?
<Brunellus> how would I go about it?
<jyoungxx> there is another option for that
<IraqiGeek> ok, back to the orinoco card
<fivre> still need someone with snes9x to help me :|
<mandeep> snes9x emulator?
<paf> oh, I see.
<Hoxzer> for some reason I find it ugly that men are so much hornier than womens
<IraqiGeek> whenever i restart xubuntu, i do dmesg orinoco, and it returns nothing, even though the driver is installed
<IraqiGeek> any ideas why this is hapenning?
<corsachriz> what time is it
<paf> ubotu, thanks.
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fivre> Yeah
<fivre> mine didn't come with a ctl file for some reason
<fivre> I need someone to dcc me one or something
<MTecknology> What it the /proc directory for??
<vook> Brunellus, well, assign the new router a static IP within the current networks range.  Tell the new router to assign DHCP addresses in a different range than the first router, make sure your masks are all correct as well as DNS and gateways, you should be all set
<fivre> funny ubotu
<Brunellus> fivre, ubotu's a bot.
<Brunellus> vook:  just to clarify, this would be a totally new network.  how do I make this host serve that router?
<BHSPitLappy> is there a way using apt to view a package's dependencies??
<[Ex0r] > !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Brunellus> vook, also, I then would need to route from eth0 to ath0
<fivre> I know
<fivre> paf didn't
<Cntryboy> where does kubuntu keep the open gl screen savers?
<Cntryboy> ??
<fivre> dunno... Look up the package in Synaptic and look at the installed files under properties?
<Samus_Aran> anyone know why MPlayer on Ubuntu is not reading my user's TTF which is in ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf ?  does Ubuntu not compile MPlayer with TTF support, or is there something else magical I have to do to enable this ?
<Thunderguy> Hey you know that aptmovehowto guide? That let's you create a CD of updates? what if you have a repository bigger then 1 cd?
<SurfnKid> anyone know why my mouse speed is faster after i come from suspend mode, and not when i normally boot
<fivre> Cntryboy: hold on, I'll try and find it
<Cntryboy> fivre: thx
<vook> Brunellus, well, I'm thinking, for example, have router one assign addresses 10.0.1.1-254, have router two assigned addresses 10.0.1.2.2.254, set up a subnet mask of 255.255.252.0.  As for ath0, I'm not sure.  Just have router2 depend on router one, you'll just add a hop.
<harveyfly> My installion of ubuntu stops at "uncompressing linux. ok, boot the kernel"
<fivre> Synaptic is so damn slow... Is there some faster GUI pack manager?
<harveyfly> what can I do?
<Brunellus> vook, how would I end up making that work?
<Brunellus> ugh.  I wish I could draw a diagram!
<SurfnKid> dia!
<SurfnKid> !dia
<ubotu> I know nothing about dia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zammit> harveyfly, i had the same situation - what are you pc specs?
<SurfnKid> network diagram :)
<harveyfly> ibm x41 laptop
<Thunderguy> fivre: Synaptic isn't slow here, it might be your computer
<SurfnKid> oh well
<harveyfly> I use a usb harddisk to install, since my labtop has no cdrom
<fivre> /usr/share/xscreensaver/
<fivre> I think
<SurfnKid> i guess ill live with this problem
<vook> Brunellus, :)  I'm an old cisco hack.  Just set up the new router as if it were a client to router one.
<fivre> I use xfce though :|
<SurfnKid> or maybe there is a way to refresh the mouse again after coming from suspend..
<Alanya> I just moved home and they have DSL here i downloaded Penguin on the windows machine and tried to install it but it said i need a c++ compiler, how do i get to the repository on a windows machine to d/l it and get it to my linux box?
<vook> Brunellus, the default gw on router two is router one.
<chris__> whats better kde or gnome
<MTecknology> If I use this command, after a clean install of ubuntu, can I untar my archive and have the EXACT same system??
<chris__> whos on kde?
<MTecknology> tar cvpjf backup.tgz.bz2 / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media
<fivre> Thunderguy: it is... I need something with a smaller footprint
<MTecknology> including wireless and shit
<SurfnKid> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Brunellus> vook, this is the first lan-within-a-lan I've ever done.  just to clarify, here's what the net looks like
<zammit> harveyfly, nvm thought it might have been ur pc =\ i had problems installing on a really low-end machine - jw =)
<Thunderguy> chris__: Kde and Gnome offer exactly the same solutions to the same problems, can't really judge better or worse
<zammit> harveyfly, you using the alternate install?
<Brunellus> inet>Router1>wireless>ath0 (this host)
<harveyfly> yes
<Cntryboy> fivre: I don't think that's it, thats the files thats in /usr/lib/xscreensavers.. You get those by rss-glx, by the the default open gl screenys are where?
<harveyfly> my laptop has no cdrom
<harveyfly> do u use alternative install?
<Brunellus> then the next hop I want is:  this host via eth0>router2>wireless>otherhost
<Samus_Aran> Thunderguy: use a DVD ?
<zammit> yea
<Eagle3> question here: I recompiled my kernel using the 2.6.15 ubuntu source package...I'm pretty sure I selected everything I needed, but when ubuntu boots I get no splash screen...the screen is blank until gdm is up...could someone direct me to a document/faq that I could read to find help on this?
<chris__> thungerguy they have different desktops by several of things different ....the layout and yah
<Thunderguy> chris__: It's only opinion, this is like a Coke or Pepsi scenerio
<chris__> L(
<zammit> harveyfly, i heard the desktop install has problems
<chris__> im on gnome
<chris__> :)
<SurfnKid> well i gotta get some sleep
<fivre> No idea then :(
<SurfnKid> cyas
<SurfnKid> :)
<zammit> harveyfly, you planning on dualbooting w/ xp or something?
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: you forgot mount
<harveyfly> yes
<Thunderguy> Samus_Aran: I suppose I could, but a lot of my computers only have cd-readers and not dvd's =/
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: er, I mean /dev
<DaveyJ> how do you import themes for gcompizthemer?
<Cntryboy> thx anyways
<harveyfly> zammit, I use syslinux to boot it up
<MTecknology> Samus_Aran, I need to exclude that as well?
<zammit> harveyfly, ah, i really don't know, sorry to waste ur time
<CyDrive> How do i set root password?
<iGotNoTime> I am trying to figure out how to install gFTP but everywhere I look it seems to have like 20 different packages. Is there an simpler way that I am missing?
<|rt|> CyDrive: sudo passwd
<harveyfly> I follow this webpage's intruction, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: /dev should only have three files in it, the rest are added by udev
<CyDrive> oooh yes that is it than you so much
<Brunellus> iGotNoTime, sudo apt-get install gFTP
<Brunellus> done!
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: I think they are /dev/zero /dev/null and /dev/urandom
<iGotNoTime> ok :D
<MTecknology> Samus_Aran, Do I need to exclude those, or are they just extra things that take up space?
<iGotNoTime> Brunellus, easy stuff :D:D
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: just exclude the /dev dir
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: it should work fine other than that
<vook> Brunellus, sorry, hold on...
<MTecknology> Samus_Aran, why do I exclude it?
<zammit> harv, i'm not sure, going to have to ask some1 else.
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: you're doing a backup script, are you not ?
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: all the files in /dev are created on system bootup by udev, they aren't real files
<vook> Brunellus, ah, so you want three routers, I see
<MTecknology> Samus_Aran, I'm doing a backup of my whole system so after a reboot I can just untar the archive i'm making and have everything work, including my wireless
<Eagle3> can anyone help me figure out why my boot splash screen doesn't come up?
<MTecknology> Samus_Aran, is /dev something that will just take up space?
<nvez> is there a way to make VLC mozilla plugin "buffer" movies first?
<vook> Brunellus, look up the linux router project, and perhaps bastille.  Bastille will set your system up as a router to route to the new router.  Be careful with bastille though, it's a beast.  Read everything.
<vook> lrp is  a distro , but will teach you some
<fivre> does anyone get this weird thing where xfce opens thunar twice?
<WarOfAttrition> bastille is a piece of cake
<vook> Bastille is a hardening tool, everything in one tool.  It's incredible.
<vook> WarOfAttrition, Agreed.  I adore Bastille, but it taught me to respect it a long time ago ;)
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: /dev is a virtual directory, you should not include it.  it is kernel based devices
<Phoul> Hello, Is there a working BBS client that supports zmodem
<Brunellus> d00t
<Phoul> I tried to use pterm but it does not support Zmodem
<mcquaid> anyone use jdong's backport script for backporting edgy to dapper?
<mcquaid> everything seemed to ok until I got this error:
<mcquaid>  raise Exception("Error copying to repository..."
<sysKin> g'day
<MTecknology> Samus_Aran, so it's completely restored after a clean install of Ubuntu?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i stop my apache2 server, and stop it from starting on startup in the future?
<sysKin> who can help: rhythmbox just won't open wav files. just ignores them completely. same files play fine in totem so it's not a gstreamer problem
<amit> hi
<amit> have idea of network
<vook> roostishaw, go to /etc/rc2.d  and remove all references to apache
<mandeep> syskin use a different player
<mandeep> rhythmbox is terrible
<amit> i have to inter DNS every time when i start ro restart my computer?
<CyDrive> does anyone now how i can get my networ card to work its bcm43xx
<sysKin> mandeep: heh it took me two days to find *any* player that will do what I need, rhythmbox is the only one so far
<knapper> How do I find the C header files?
<vook> roostishaw, later you can recreate the symlink if you'd like
<fivre> mandeep: amen
<mandeep> u tried vlc?
<mandeep> xmms?
<Alanya> can anyone tell me how to download the c++ compiler stuff from a windows machine so i can transfer it to my linux box?
<Phoul> anyone know of a working bbs client
<sysKin> xmms yeah. vlc -- wait, there's a vlc for linux too?
<Phoul> Or terminal that supports zmodem
<mandeep> ya
<roostishaw> vook, ok... cool. so ill remove S91apache2. sound right?
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: yes
<knapper> How do I find the C header files?
<Corporal_Dirge> vlc in dapper doesn't support mkv or mp4 yet.
<amit> hi Ash -Fox
<amit> ru there?
<RadiantFire> knapper: they should be in /usr/include
<MTecknology> Samus_Aran, thanks
<RadiantFire> or some variation on that path with /include/ in it
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: make sure you don't extract the files on top of the currently running system, use the Live CD and extract onto the mounted partition from there
<vook> roostishaw, yep, better yet, move it to directory in home so you can move it back sometime if you'd like
<Samus_Aran> MTecknology: otherwise you will have many background apps using files which you have overwritten, could get messy
<amit> ASH-FOX* R U there
<Phoul> !bbs
<ubotu> I know nothing about bbs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Phoul> !zmodem
<ubotu> I know nothing about zmodem - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Phoul> grr
<dmb_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<knapper> RadiantFire: Those don't match my kernel version, is there any other place they could be?
<RadiantFire> knapper: C includes or header includes?
<vook> Phoul, zmodem, what are you up to?  hehe.  Let me know if you find one.  I miss them, Telex, ProCOMM, ooo
<Phoul> vook, im using a BBS and i wanna grab a file form it
<roostishaw> vook, thanks!
<dmb_> dialupmodems and bbs, brings back memories
<amit> I have to inter DNS when ever i start my computer. running ubuntu.
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I stop a program that has locked up?
<skavenge> !info minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (dapper), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<knapper> RadiantFire: 'C header files'
<skavenge> minicom may have zmodem
<BHSPitLappy> Corporal_Dirge, what's the program called?
<RadiantFire> knapper: i assure you, if you have header files installed they should be in /usr/include you kernel version is irrelevant
<amit> any one can help me?????????????////
<Phoul> vook may i pm?
<Corporal_Dirge> gparted
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: ..
<vook> Phoul, wow, I didn't know BBS's still existed, that's awesome.
<BHSPitLappy> Corporal_Dirge, in the installer program? or by itself
<amit> I have to inter DNS when ever i start my computer. running ubuntu.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: are you editing /etc/resolv.conf or what?
<knapper> RadiantFire: I'm trying to install vmware player and it complains that the files aren't for my kern ver.
<vook> Phoul, sure
<RadiantFire> knapper: ah, you seem to need kernel headers
<amit> no i haven't edited that
<Corporal_Dirge> It was setting up a partition, but stuck there,
<BHSPitLappy> !prefix
<ubotu> I know nothing about prefix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RadiantFire> knapper: install a linux-headers package
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: sudo /etc/resolv.conf
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: edit that and you shouldn't have to enter dns everytime
<amit> ok
<computer13137> Hi
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<BHSPitLappy> Corporal_Dirge, sure it's hung? sometimes it can pause for a looong time... also , that might not be safe to kill, depending on where it's at with your hard drive
<computer13137> Just testing my IRC client.  Don't mind me.  :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: where xxx.xxx = your dns
<knapper> RadianFire: I just got done installing linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386. Still doesn't wanna work. :/
<amit> well
<Corporal_Dirge> I made a small partition as a test. So it's been there too long
<knapper> Radiant Fire: uname -r = 2.6.15-26-386
<Samus_Aran> anyone know why MPlayer on Ubuntu is not reading my user's TTF which is in ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf ?  does Ubuntu not compile MPlayer with TTF support, or is there something else magical I have to do to enable this ?
<knapper> RadiantFire: uname -r = 2.6.15-26-386
<ToHellWithGA> i want to check that files are indentical
<ToHellWithGA> in windows i think it's fcomp
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: did you get it?
<ToHellWithGA> what is it in linux?
<yipe> am I crazy or did adding them to xorg.conf used to make new resolutions appear in your gnome screen resolution dialogue?
<knapper> RadiantFire: I'm stumped on this one.
<nofear> hey how do i upgrade to dapper from 5.10 ubnutu?
<RadiantFire> knapper: ok, so install linux-headers-386
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<RadiantFire> knapper: that will contain your kernel header files
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: you mean downgrade right?
<amit> yeh I am trying to do what u recomended
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: im sorry
<nofear> no, i wana upgrade to dapper
<ubuntu_Iz> can anyone help me with my install of phpbb2?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: i misread your question
<nofear> lol
<nofear> its cool
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: ive been loopy on here all night
<GhettoPuNKkiD> :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> aa
<ToHellWithGA> nofear: dapper is pretty keen
<knapper> RadiantFire: ok, ill give that a shot, thanks.
<nofear> lol lay off the weed then :P
<nofear> jk btw
<KaJe>  I run Ubuntu 6.06 through Parallels. I haven't run the virtual machine in about 3 days (was working fine then) and went to boot it up and started getting these errors in this order: 1) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v57/kaje103/ubuntu/bootup2.jpg 2)  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v57/kaje103/ubuntu/bootup3.jpg
<ToHellWithGA> do yall know which terminal command i could use to test two files to ensure they're the same (after a big copy operation)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> lol
<GhettoPuNKkiD> i haven't smoked in awhile ;) 7+ years
<nofear> lol
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<ToHellWithGA> lol but seriously i'd like to do this.  do yall know how i can compare two files?
<RadiantFire> KaJe: you didn't run out of space on your virtual disk did you?
<filemover> yesterday I installed kubuntu without a hitch but ive been having a problem when rebooting I keep getting will not save configuration file messages can someone help thanx
<nofear> ty GhettoPuNKkiD  :)
<RadiantFire> KaJe: or possibly do something wierd otherwise
<GhettoPuNKkiD> yw nofear :)
<RadiantFire> cuz it looks like your filesystem is broken in some way
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<amit> amit@erp-srv:~$ sudo /etc/resolv.conf
<ToHellWithGA> filemover: have you checked in #kde ?  they seem to know a lot about kde issues, even in ubuntu
<amit> sudo: /etc/resolv.conf: command not found
<yipe> doesn't diff do that?
<WraithKeeper> hi
<filemover> ok
<mister_roboto> ToHellWithGA: compare thier "md5sum"s
<ToHellWithGA> all yall haters
<filemover> ill have a look thx
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<KaJe> RadiantFire: no my virtual machine is around 4GB and currently only taking up 2GB
<GhettoPuNKkiD> (sorry for the mistakes, im tired)
<ToHellWithGA> mister_roboto: that's stupid
<filemover> but i think it might be a permissions thing but im not sure
<WraithKeeper> i use an adsl modem in ubuntu
<mister_roboto> ToHellWithGA: in what way?
<ToHellWithGA> i have the two files and i need to know that they're identical
<mister_roboto> ToHellWithGA: it will tell you if they are the same
<RadiantFire> KaJe: you nuked something, seemkngly like the files that contain your init scripts and modules
<ToHellWithGA> granted md5s are mostly safe, but if they're different in exactly the right way then the md5 could still check out
<KaJe> anyway to easily repair those without a reinstall?
<ToHellWithGA> there must be a lower level check than using a hash
<mister_roboto> ToHellWithGA:  no shit but you won't find a better way
<Just4|Away> anyone know of an easy way to install KQemu under ubuntu?
<WraithKeeper> when i start the system it's alway pppoe automatic
<nofear> and watch, I
<WraithKeeper> i want to stop it how can i do?
<nofear> I'll get faped tonigh
<ToHellWithGA> mister_roboto: when i find a better way i'll return to mock you
<nofear> :P
<ToHellWithGA> peace
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ;p
<mister_roboto> ToHellWithGA: that's fine.  i won't hold my breath
<amit> intered nameserver. Now i have to save this file? o0r ?
<nofear> i hate satilite :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> satellite
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ew
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: yes
<nofear> itd be great if they didnt have the fap policy in place
<nvez> my cable company sucks!
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why I can't get screen savers to work? After a certain amount of time it goes black screen and that is it
<nvez> :(
<nofear> great download speeds... but that fap is harsh!
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: direcway?
<Cntryboy> nvez: happy with what ya got, you could have 2.1KB dialup like me :(
<nofear> ya
<nvez> heh.
<Cntryboy> lol
<amit> well
<nvez> Cntryboy, the monitor closes after a while because for power saving
<eekrano> anyone use bitpim?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: yikes. ;p
<GhettoPuNKkiD> i used to have direcway
<GhettoPuNKkiD> then comcast came in
<amit> saved now i am going to restart my comp to verify
<nvez> videotron stopped working today morning
<nvez> :(
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: good luck
<Cntryboy> nvez: okay how can I get my screen savers to work and not go power saving,, in kubuntu
<nofear> must be nice :P
<nvez> oh kubuntu
<amit> thnx
* nvez runs ubuntu
<nvez> "HDCP is not supported with your HDTV"
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: are you just too far for dsl or cable?
<nvez> thanks to videotron
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i get true terminal transparency in fluxbox?
<WraithKeeper> how can i do?
<nofear> yep i miss cable by 3 miles
<nofear> I miss DSL by 2 miles
<nofear> lol
<GhettoPuNKkiD> crappy
<nofear> ya
<WraithKeeper> i want to automatic connet by pppoe
<GhettoPuNKkiD> no wireless in your area?
<WraithKeeper> i use ra-pppoe
<nofear> One, but they cant get a good enough signal where i am.
<nofear> so, im stuck once again
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ah
<nofear> lol
<GhettoPuNKkiD> sad days
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ;(
<WarOfAttrition> wireless lol you know how much that costs around here
<GhettoPuNKkiD> how much WarOfAttrition?
<Alanya> im trying to use ra-pppoe but i have no compiler and no one will help me
<Cntryboy> nvez? any suggestions
<nofear> I hear the COX, and DSL will adventally be out in this area
<nofear> but, thats all just rumors
<WarOfAttrition> GhettoPuNKkiD, too much. I'll go ahead and have T3 installed in my house
<nvez> Cntryboy, i dont run kubuntu and never did so i suggest google :P
<GhettoPuNKkiD> where you located nofear?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WarOfAttrition: here where i live, its 45$ a month for 1.5mb
<WarOfAttrition> GhettoPuNKkiD, you must not live in a 1 horse town
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WarOfAttrition: that would be correct
<nofear> Im located in Sahaurita az
<GhettoPuNKkiD> :0
<nofear> about 20 miles south of Tucson Az
<GhettoPuNKkiD> nofear: ah, well im in new mexico ;p
<WraithKeeper> i need a program to play mp3 code which can i choose?
<Hexxenn> Does anyone know how to get foreign characters to work? Like in Swedish, etc?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> las cruces to be exact
<nofear> okay DUMB question...  dapper =  breezy?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> dapper = not breezy
<skavenge> will an ubuntu iso work off a cdrw?
<nofear> because that site i got from u shows the sources.list being breezy sources
<GhettoPuNKkiD> oh
<ToHellWithGA> mister_roboto: diff
<GhettoPuNKkiD> you have to change the sources.list
<ToHellWithGA> eat it, sucka
<nofear> ya..
<GhettoPuNKkiD> read..
<nofear> to  what?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<ToHellWithGA> diff compares two files for differences
<nofear> ok that site i didnt have!
<mister_roboto> ToHellWithGA: diff doesn't work on binaries, dumb shit
<nofear> :P
<GhettoPuNKkiD> oh well, now you do :)
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i get true terminal transparency in fluxbox?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> enjoy
<verbose> if i have just an A record pointing to blah.example.com and no MX records will email default to going to the A record address?
<ToHellWithGA> !language
<verbose> or will email not work without an MX record
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> lol ^
<WarOfAttrition> I want to move to my own island, then I'll get satellite internet from there :D
<GhettoPuNKkiD> satellite internet
<GhettoPuNKkiD> <gag>
<sysKin> mandeep: heh thanks, but vlc failed completely so far ;)
<Alanya> how/where do i download the c++ compiler from a windows machine!!
<Alanya> please can someone help me
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Alanya: sudo apt-get build-essential
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i get true terminal transparency in fluxbox?
<WraithKeeper> i need a program to play mp3 code which can i choose?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> welcome back amit!
<WraithKeeper> i need a program to play mp3 code which can i choose?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: XMMS
<sysKin> WraithKeeper: mp3 code?
<WarOfAttrition> roostishaw, yes, use a transparent terminal emulator
<Alanya> GhettoPuNKkiD: I dont have internet on that machine, thats why i need the compilers, to compile the PPPoE prog
<amit> hey still the same prob?
<amit> same prob again?
<ToHellWithGA> mister_roboto: the command displays no differences.  why would it matter if they're binaries if it's bit by bit comparing them?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: are you using a router with that connection?
<mister_roboto> it's not doing a bit by bit comparison
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: or are you directly plugged in?
<sysKin> WraithKeeper: if you mean mp3 files, install all gstreamer plugins (also from world/universe)
<WraithKeeper> GHETTOPUNKID but i install the xmms it can't play mp3 file
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Alanya: ah
<roostishaw> WarOfAttrition, ok... so ill just google for ' transparent terminal emulator" then?
<amit> adsl router
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: is your sound card setup correctly?
<mister_roboto> ToHellWithGA: it does a line by line compare, otherwise, it just looks at the stat structure
<WraithKeeper> yes it's correct
<CyDrive> can someone help me get my broadcom bcm43xx wireless card woring?
<amit> ADSL ROUTER
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: does it give you an ip address (your router)
<WraithKeeper> i install xmms in syaptic
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: does any other applications work with sound?
<WraithKeeper> no
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: try fromt the terminal: sudo apt-get install xmms
<WarOfAttrition> roostishaw, well in fluxbox I use xfterm4, the xfce terminal
<amit> yes
<WraithKeeper> ok i try
<ToHellWithGA> OH BOY
<amit> yup
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: let me think on this, give me a few
<roostishaw> WarOfAttrition, and that allows for true transparency, in its own settings?
<amit> well
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: nameserver 123.456
<WarOfAttrition> roostishaw, yeah
<Just4|Away> Does anyone know of an easy way or an ubuntu specific guide on installing the kqemu accelerator module?
<wheels3572> !uninstall application
<GhettoPuNKkiD> amit: your resolv.conf is in that format correct?
<ubotu> I know nothing about uninstall application - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<roostishaw> WarOfAttrition, ok, thanks man!
<iTaLiAnO_mC> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<iTaLiAnO_mC> !voice
<ubuntu> hi, does anyone know of a quick and fast way to get mpegs to work on firefox on a live CD
<ubotu> I know nothing about voice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<iTaLiAnO_mC> ?? op
<iTaLiAnO_mC> !learn dev/null
<ubotu> I know nothing about learn dev/null - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hexxenn> i don't think most mpegs will work on the live cd
<WraithKeeper> Ghettopunkdid i install xmms
<WraithKeeper> it't can[t work
<ubuntu> Hexxenn, are you sure?
<Kaervek> I have a question regarding a FAT32 formatted harddrive.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: okay, your sound card must not be setup right
<WraithKeeper> but it can use in another program
<WraithKeeper> just like in x-chat
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: playing mp3s?
<WraithKeeper> yes.
<WraithKeeper> i want to play mp3 files
<Hexxenn> i believe you need a codec installed on the system
<roostishaw> WarOfAttrition, actually i get 'pacage not found' with apt
<Madpilot> journal, if  you're looking for an op for this channel, just ask. There are always a few present.
<ubuntu> ok
<journal> shut up
<WarOfAttrition> roostishaw, not sure if it's available in ubuntu by itself, I've always gotten it along with xfce
<Hexxenn> chances are, if it doesn't work out of the box, a codec is needed
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WarOfAttrition: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<nofear> i shall brb
<keeperofdakeys> how do you read fat32 and ntsc formated disks?
<CyDrive> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: what kind of wireless card do you have
<WraithKeeper> it can work
<CyDrive> i have a broadcom
<roostishaw> WarOfAttrition, what was the other one besides xfterm4?
<Kaervek> I used GParted to format an existing drive (a 500GB drive used for storage) to FAT32, but now I recieve an error: "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this, some operations may be unavailable.  Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?"
<GhettoPuNKkiD> broadcom 4306?
<CyDrive> its a bcm43xx
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ok
<Kaervek> Granted, the format happend extremely quick - is there a better way to go about this?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> are you using dapper or what?
<CyDrive> im using dapper
<keeperofdakeys> 5
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Just4> keeperofdakeys: try this tutorial http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<WraithKeeper> ghettopunkid how can i do?
<WarOfAttrition> roostishaw, the terminal that comes with gnome should do it also, that's in ubuntu
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: did you type dmesg at your terminal?
<Alanya> can someone PLEASE give me a link to the  c++ compilers so i can download from windows?
<CyDrive> yeah ive seen that but  dont get this command sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware <downloaded file>
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: look for a Multimedia controller
<WraithKeeper> give me an advise ok?
<roostishaw> WarOfAttrition, but thats not "real" transparency... u know?
<WraithKeeper> ok
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: did your install fwcuuter?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> cuuter
<GhettoPuNKkiD> cutter
<WarOfAttrition> roostishaw, If you're talking about the composite extention I don't know
<WraithKeeper> what shoud i need do?
<CyDrive> yes
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: get into a terminal, type dmesg
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: did you download firmware? http://drinus.net/airport/wl_apsta.o
<WraithKeeper> i did
<GhettoPuNKkiD> WraithKeeper: look for something related to Multimedia controller
<WraithKeeper> it display some infomation about my machine
<WarOfAttrition> composite = one big bug not worth bothering with
<Hexxenn> Alanya: searching the ubuntu package site turns up nothing :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<CyDrive> o i just downloaded it now what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Magnus-swe!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pippeus!*@*]  by Madpilot
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: follow the rest of the instructions
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62.148.81.66]  by Madpilot
<CyDrive> ok thans
<Alanya> Hexxenn: what *is* the package site?
<ubuntu> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-61-244-162.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: you're welcome, let me know if you need anything else
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<caturOK> help me about dns
<Hexxenn> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<caturOK> what first must be conf
<Brunellus> how do I give a host that's connecting to eth0 a fixed IP?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: how did it go?
<Alanya> Hexxenn: Thank you
<caturOK> i have a ready apt-get bind9
<Hexxenn> Alanya: did you try searching the forums?
<caturOK> ?
<jyoungxx> hey what is the CUPS default username and password?
<caturOK> T_T
<WraithKeeper> too more info i dont know which is about multimedia controller
<xlt10> hmm
<GhettoPuNKkiD> jyoungxx: the username you installed ubuntu with and its password
<jyoungxx> ok thanks
<tag> anyone know of a poor-mans nfs over ssh type of getup?
<wheels3572> I am VERY confused on a few things.  I just removed kpdf cuz I am using Adobe and it said it wanted to remove kubuntu-desktop but I was able to get into KDE session
<sysKin> jesus I knew I'd regret ever touching linux, but I didn't think I'd regret it at *this* stage...
<tag> I'm looking for a filesystem driver so I can mount a directory over ssh
<sysKin> part I'm outta here... too pissed off right now
<Alanya> Hexxenn: yeah it just said to go to apt....etc....but i need the compilers to *get* internet
<nevyn> tag: lufs can do it.
<WraithKeeper> chetto
<WraithKeeper> tell me wat should do
<nevyn> kde can do remote file browsing over ssh using konqueror
<tag> so can nautilus
<tag> but that's not what I want
<brimstone> my usb keyboard produces double letters in the ubuntu netinst, ideas on how to fix this?
<jyoungxx> Why am I getting a blank page when logging into the Administrator part of the CUPS web applet?
<Hexxenn> Alanya: yeah i'm on dialup and downloading packages and their dependencies on another computer w/ broadband is a pain
<paied> you guys overflowed my buffer, why is syskin so pissed?
<nevyn> Hexxenn: there are tools to do this
<GhettoPuNKkiD> jyoungxx: its disabled perhaps
<Hexxenn> nevyn: do tell!
<Madpilot> wheels3572, kubuntu-desktop actually isn't an important package, despite the name
<CyDrive> yes im sorry im still stuc do i use this command after i download wl_apsta.o? sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<nevyn> does the "Other computer" run some form of linux?
<kaervek> I am unable to mount a disk I just formatted to Fat32.  What options do I have to get this working?
<WraithKeeper> so bad
<Hexxenn> nevyn: unfortunately, no. windows xp :/
<kaervek> The note mentions something about a plugin for the filesystem.
<nevyn> Hexxenn: there's apt-walkabout if the other computer runs linux
<nevyn> Hexxenn: and there's the offline apt guiide if you're using windows but it requires more round trips
<tag> hurm
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: try sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Hexxenn> nevyn: offline apt guide?
<nevyn> because you need to get the packages list and then process it on the not connected system
<nevyn> Hexxenn: it's covered in the debian user guide but should apply equally well to ubuntu
<CyDrive> Than you so much it works like a charm my machine is woring fine than you alot i appreciate your help
<jiff> any advantage of ubuntu over suse?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CyDrive: okay, you're welcome, glad you got it worknig
<Unintentional> does anyone know what program I can use to download pop3 mails and get them handled by postfix or procmail?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> .
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ha ok
<wjehouna> frgt
<Shak-> can ubuntu be installed onto an external usb drive? so that I can just boot from usb whenever I need to and have all the files on the usb drive
<WraithKeeper> i want to change my environment to enlish languae what can i do?
<tag> man fusermount seems to not really work that well
<ubuntu> so is there a way i can watch videos on a live CD?
<keeperofdakeys> terminal is asking me for a password but i can't type anything?
<imichel> bonjour
<Phoul> keeperofdakeys,
<Phoul> When it asks for password type it and hit enter
<skavenge> keeperofdakeys: it doesnt show starts when you type just type it and hit enter
<Phoul> It dont show stars or anything
<watson541> kaervek: how are you trying to mount it?
<Madpilot> keeperofdakeys, the terminal doesn't echo your pw
<keeperofdakeys> thanks
<skavenge> starts=stars
<ubuntu> is there a way i can watch videos on a live CD?
<wjehouna> hgjyiyi
<wjehouna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Shak-> so anyone ever done ubuntu onto a usb drive then, I want to preserve my current windows OS
<Madpilot> wjehouna, quit the spam, thanks
<rob138> can anyone help me fix my firefox sound problem?
<Phoul> Shak-, you could partition
<rob138> i have tried solutions on the wiki and forums and nothing works.
<tag> wow it works
<WraithKeeper> i want to change my environment to enlish languae what can i do?
<kaervek> watson541, I want to store files on it from both Linux and XP.  Videos, music, etc.
<Corporal_Dirge> ubuntu, ou could always create your own live cd with the required codecs, but it's not easy.
<WraithKeeper> i want to change my environment to enlish languae what can i do?
<Shak-> Phoul: partition my internal HDD you mean?
<Phoul> umm
<Phoul> yes
<watson541> thats not what i asked kaervek
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: you need to log out , and when you get to the GDM login screen I think there's an option to change your gnome session language
<kaervek> watson541, Don't I need to mount it for that?
<Hexxenn> nevyn: what's the URL for the offline apt-get stuff?
<Shak-> Phoul: hmm, so how would I go about switching between Windows and Ubuntu?
<kaervek> watson541, It shows up in my file browser.
<Phoul> Shak-, ubuntu comes with the "grub" boot loader
<aeolus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaervek> watson541, but when I try to access it, it says it's unable to mount.
<Phoul> When you start your computer it will say "windows" "linux"
<Phoul> Kinda
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: you should check first if you have the english language files installed
<nevyn> Hexxenn: http://www.fifi.org/doc/apt/offline.html/index.html
<kaervek> watson541, "error: device /dev/sdd1 is not removable
<kaervek> error: could not execute pmount"
<Lynoure> Shak-: there are ways of installing Linux on a usb drive, even on a usb stick, but I'm not sure how easy that is to do with ubuntu
<rob138> everytime i try a flash video site like video.google or homestarrunner, it'll run for about 2 seconds then crash. can anyone help?
<Phoul> But its simple and it sets itself up on the install iirc
<Corporal_Dirge> Ah, that reminds me. How do I edit grub? I have double entries for Ubuntu.
<wheels3572> Madpilot:  I was gonna uninstall some games or the games itself and it said it wanted to remove the unbuntu desktop as well
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: System >> Administration >> Language Support
<Phoul> Corporal_Dirge, do you have double entrys or diffrent kernels
<wheels3572> what is it with removing desktops
<Hexxenn> nevyn: thank you
<Shak-> Phoul: so how big a partition would this require
<Corporal_Dirge> Same kernel
<WraithKeeper> thank rpedro
<kaervek> Corporal_Dirge, gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Madpilot> wheels3572, ubuntu-desktop package doesn't really matter, except that you'll need to re-install it when it's time to upgrade
<Corporal_Dirge> thanks
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: np
<Phoul> Shak-, im not sure im running windows and ubuntu on a 80 gig
<kaervek> watson541, did that make any sense?
<Shak-> oh, so you have it done already
<jiff> how much room does a ubuntu partition need
<aeolus> Shak- and Phoul: GRUB replaces the Windows boot loader
<Madpilot> Shak-, Ubuntu needs at least 3Gb to install, 5Gb+ would be better
<WraithKeeper> rpedro how can i check if i have install english language files>
<Phoul> aeolus, i knew that already lol
<aeolus> Oops
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: System >> Administration >> Language Support , and verify if 'English' is checked. if not, check it , and hit 'Apply'
<Shak-> so I would have to use GRUB to boot into windows as well then?
<ic56> need licq CLI help.  Starts up but every attempt to send a message results in error.  How do I find out if it's connected to a server?
<richiefrich> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aeolus> Shak-: Yes. GRUB can bot Windows.
<aeolus> *boot
<Lynoure> Shak-: not "have to" when you start your computer, a menu will appear. it's simple, and easy, really
<Corporal_Dirge> kaervek, oops, looks lik they were diff kernels. 23 vs. 26
<WraithKeeper> thanks rpedro
<wheels3572> Madpilot:  Is that the same for all desktops?  So it would be safe to remove games and have it remove ubuntu-desktop without screwing up Ubuntu itself
<kaervek> Corporal_Dirge, You can remove the 23 from the list. I had the same issue.
<Shak-> hmm, is there a guide anywhere on how to do this?
<Madpilot> wheels3572, yes. There are also kubuntu-desktop & xubuntu-desktop packages, if you're running Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<brimstone> when i push down keys on my usb keyboard after grub, it gives me double keys, does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<Shak-> like, step by step, I dont want to trash anything
<aeolus> Shak-: What version Windows?
<Madpilot> Shak-, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<WraithKeeper> but in my system -administration-have no option named language support
<Corporal_Dirge> kaervek, thanks. 23 stopped working and I did a reinstall.
<Shak-> aeolus: XP Home SP2
<WraithKeeper> can i use command to call it out?
<abdul> can someone show how to get videos to workon live cd?
<WarOfAttrition> just try it, if it fails then windows was unfit to survive
<WarOfAttrition> newton's law
<aeolus> Can Ubuntu setup resize an NTFS partition?
<WarOfAttrition> I mean darwin
<WraithKeeper> repdro
<JamesRasmussen> thank god
<Corporal_Dirge> abdul, the live cd doesn't have a lot of apps or codecs, you'll have to either make a live cd or find another media friendly distro.
<Shak-> "Although the Ubuntu installer does now include support for resizing NTFS partitions, it is not 100% effective"
<abdul> Corporal_Dirge, ok i see
<JamesRasmussen> where can i get help?
<aeolus> oh
<vinboy> what is sun jdk's package name?? i can't find it
<Lathiat> sun-java5-jdk
<wheels3572> Madpilot:  I am running all 3 I have switched between Sessions alot trying to figure out what I like for a desktop lol
<vinboy> thx
<Shak-> aeolus: hmm, no write-access to NTFS partitions? that means I cant save anything basically?
<Madpilot> wheels3572, cool, I run Ubuntu myself, but I like Xubuntu too - not such a KDE fan, though
<keeperofdakeys> i tired to get ubuntu to read my ntsc and fat32 disks, someone sent me to a page about it but it didn't work
<JamesRasmussen> I need help i've already tried to read the website and i am stuck
<matti> Shak-: Well, not exactly.
<Madpilot> Shak-, pretty much - you can set up a fat32 partition to be shared between Win & Linux, though
<matti> Shak-: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<GhettoPuNKkiD> keeperofdakeys: www.linux-ntfs.net
<GhettoPuNKkiD> or .org
<GhettoPuNKkiD> one of the two
<matti> Madpilot: This is not the only solution.
<aeolus> Shak-: I heard about this new driver called "ntfs-3g" that will allow direct writes to NTFS but I don't knwo much about it
<keeperofdakeys> ok
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, just start asking questions, people will help if they can
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: what language is you Gnome interface using right now?
<amit> got any sollution?
<filemover> i fixed it
<matti> aeolus: "ntfs-3g" works very well.
<JamesRasmussen> When I boot into ubuntu I hear what i think is the boot sound but i get a blank screen and my monitor goes into power off mode I think what i need to do is install the fglvx drive for ATi
<wheels3572> Madpilot: are you an op in here?
<WraithKeeper> can chinese
<WraithKeeper> chinese
<WraithKeeper> i use chinese
<Madpilot> wheels3572, I am, actually
<Shak-> matti: so I install that driver after installing Ubuntu?
<WraithKeeper> but some software all display disorderly code
<wheels3572> Madpilot:  Ok I was gonna ask to pm you but your an op so I think that's outta the question lol
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: It's probably named different depending on which language, it should be a menu item that as a icon with two flags
<WraithKeeper> i boring
<Shak-> ahh, I have to mount each time
<Madpilot> wheels3572, go ahead - thanks for asking first
<amit> got any sol?
<wheels3572> Madpilot:  Oh ok thanks :)
<matti> Shak-: Yep, you can, but this is very fresh thing, and might not be in any repository yet.
<matti> Shak-: But, you can look at linux-ntfs maybe.
<rob138> Hi, i keep getting a "bus error" in firefox which crashes it, i have noticed it from pressing the adblock button as well as trying to get into a certain site, what is causing this?
<WraithKeeper> i can't find this icon
* GhettoPuNKkiD away
<WraithKeeper> rpedro should i call it out in terminal?
<JamesRasmussen> is the ATi X800XL supported by ubuntu?
<matti> rob138: Looks like hardware issue, but also problem with wrong drivers can produce this error.
<rob138> matti, it hadn't been a problem before, but i had tried tweaking firefox to get sound working.
<matti> rob138: Since, the "Bus error" is not very detailed... it is hard to say, what is exactly wrong.
<matti> rob138: So, maybe some driver issues?
<rob138> matti, "Bus error" is all that is in the terminal after crash,  what drivers do you think that may be?
<matti> rob138: For example: simultaneously writing to sound device may cause this... hmm...
<matti> rob138: If you disable all tweaks you made, then it is working?
<matti> rob138: Also, look in dmesg.
<matti> rob138: Look in /var/log/{*,messages}.
<tomlikestorock> can anyone tell me why I keep getting this error when I try to compile a program?
<filemover> well i just made my first ap using kdevelop
<tomlikestorock> ./shadowofthebeast: error while loading shared libraries: libclanApp-0.8.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: sudo gnome-language-selector
<rob138> matti, dmesg returned tons of: [17216027.916000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* unlocking pcie memory !
<tomlikestorock> I've installed clanLib, btw
<WraithKeeper> thanks rpedro ,you are nice
<matti> rob138: Oh.
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: np lol ;-)
<JamesRasmussen> can anyone help me I really need it I already asked my question but I have yet to get a reply back
<matti> rob138: Looks like some memory issues/problems with PCIE bus.
<WraithKeeper> sry this command not exist in my system
<matti> rob138: This may cause the "Bus error".
<WraithKeeper> how can i install it?
<rob138> matti, is that something i could even possibly fix?
<matti> rob138: This require some googling...
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, I think the newer ATI cards would work - I've got an older ATI 9600XT, it works nicely
<matti> rob138: Since, I don't seen this error myself before.
<tomlikestorock> I don't understand why I keep getting this error, I've installed clanlib and everything
<matti> rob138: BTW, only FF craches?
<rob138> matti, right. these kind of errors are way over my head
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: you sure you're using ubuntu? which version (Dapper, Brezzy) ?
<JamesRasmussen> okay can anyone tell me how i can get to the sudo thing again when i first tried to install ubuntu it gave me an error and led me to that now that i looked at the site it gave me a command to install the ristricted drivers or something the command is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" than select fglrx
<rob138> matti, yeah
<matti> rob138: Try some other application, that will use some multimedia devices - sound or graphics maybe.
<WraithKeeper> version 5.4
<WraithKeeper> i'm sure
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - that it would seem but I am getting a black screen and I think what i am hearing is the boot sound
<corsachriz> moin zusammen
<rob138> matti, i've got amarok blaring right now w/o problems : )
<corsachriz> was gaytn
<corsachriz> ?#
<matti> rob138: Hmhmh.
<WraithKeeper> it's the ubuntu for hp notebook type.
<rob138> matti, and i have tried firefox sound stuff w/o other programs using esd or sound or whatever
<WraithKeeper> i download from the ubuntu website.
<Eagle3> if I compile a custom kernel in ubuntu, how do I get the boot splash to work with it?
<UKMatt> does anyone use VMware server?
<vinboy> how do I enter key to use by the apt?
<WraithKeeper> offical website.
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: that is a pretty old version, no longer supported I think , you really should upgrade to Dapper as it wi
<matti> rob138: Google says, that some people also have such problem.
<rob138> matti, the bus error problem?
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, not sure what to suggest - check ubuntuforums.org, for starters
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: *as it will have support for 3 years on desktop
<matti> rob138: But, it is very rare and caused by some evil dark forces.
<UKMatt> vmware anyone?
<matti> rob138: Not, the fglrx one.
<matti> rob138: "Bus error" is too common to google it.
<penguinwhoflew> grub f*cked up, anyone care to help me reinstall it?
<WraithKeeper> how can i upgrade?
<pjfc> has any one been able to get wine to work in a 64-bit AMD installation?
<WraithKeeper> i afraid my notebook can be supported in new version.
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: anyway, just try logging out of Gnome, it is probable english language support will have been installed by default
<matti> rob138: You'll find tons and tons of different problems releated to this particular error.
<rpedro> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rpedro> WraithKeeper: ^^
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - I really would like to get this working tonight I already had to download irc and connect to freenode i figured the irc channel would give me better support.
<WraithKeeper> Welcome to Ubuntu Linux 5.04: The Hoary Hedgehog Release
<rob138> matti, looks like i'm sol, do you think that removing ubuntu firefox and installing mozilla firefox could maybe alleviate some configuration problems as well as being a slightly newer version?
<penguinwhoflew> can ANYONE help me reinstall/configure grub? I can no longer boot to anything but a livecd!
<WraithKeeper> it's my version now use
<Shak-> so how do you go about installing drivers, video cards, that sort of stuff on ubuntu?
<WraithKeeper> it's old?
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, 5.04 is two versions old now
<WraithKeeper> i find it adopt my compaq nc60000
<matti> rob138: What is sol? :)
<WraithKeeper> in the offical website
<rob138> matti, shit outta luck
<rob138> : )
<WraithKeeper> i afraid other version can't support my notebook
<Madpilot> o-0, any reason you're nickspamming?
<jiff> anyone able to navigate egghead on amazon
<jiff> its fucking retarded
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, notebook support has gotten better and better in newer versions of Ubuntu
<matti> rob138: Wait a moment...
<rob138> matti, alright
<WarOfAttrition> so much so that my next system will be my first new laptop
<WraithKeeper> how can i upgrade my version?
<JamesRasmussen> okay since no one can answer my first question how can i install the fglrx driver? to make it simple someone must be able to help me with this question
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<someothernick> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<someothernick> opps
<someothernick> late :/
<matti> rob138: I see.
<tomlikestorock> can anyone help me with my compile error?
<WraithKeeper> madpilot
<WraithKeeper> how can i upgrade my version?
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - i've seen this but how do i get to type in this sudo stuff
<matti> rob138: Try to disable the FIREFOX_DSP - i presume, that you setup this to your sound device, right?
* GhettoPuNKkiD back
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, in a terminal - Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<matti> rob138: It seems, that there's a bug in FF some sort.
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - when i first tried it said gave me an error and brought me to sudo
<GhettoPuNKkiD> okay, who needs help?
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - how do i get to the terminal
<rob138> matti, you mean setting it to "none"
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, upgrading two versions is hard - you might be better off to download the newest version & reinstall
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - isn't that in the os?
<someothernick> tomlikestorock: whats the error?
<matti> rob138: You can also try to upgrade FF if any upgrade is available.
<matti> rob138: Yes, none :)
<WraithKeeper> what's mean two versions?
<tomlikestorock> ./shadowofthebeast: error while loading shared libraries: libclanApp-0.8.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<WraithKeeper> i use one version
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, if all you get is a text prompt when you start Ubuntu, just start typing there
<tomlikestorock> even though I have clanLib installed
<WraithKeeper> call 5.04
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, you can't go from 5.04 straight to 6.06 (the newest version), you'd have to upgrade to 5.10 first
<ardchoille> tich: How did you get nautilus to work?
<rob138> matti, i set it back to none, and i am still gettin this bus error, i think it might have been the configuring i just did by doing automatix, to try to reinstall flash,
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - I think i got to the text prompt when i first installed but now it's not bringing me there and rather just putting my monitor to sleep mode from there i have to restart
<tomlikestorock> someothernick: what do you think?
<CarlFK> what is the name of the java plugin for Firefox package?
<matti> rob138: OK.
<Madpilot> rob, automatix is bad news - stay away from it unless you like having a broken system
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - I sent you a pm can i talk to you from there instead of chat or is that a big no no?
<rob138> looks like i just broke my system
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, you need to be registered on Freenode to PM
<rob138> how do i completely remove firefox/mozilla and reinstall it freshly?
<brimstone> when i push down keys on my usb keyboard after grub, it gives me double keys, does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<corsachriz> ps2 keyboard?
<WraithKeeper> thanx madpilot
<GhettoPuNKkiD> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CarlFK ^^
<brimstone> corsachriz, the computer is usb only
<WraithKeeper> if i try two upgrade for 5.04 to 6.06 no way?
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<corsachriz> mhh brimstone, no idea
<corsachriz> only in grub?
<JamesRasmussen> madpilot - can you pm me than or is that the same?
<CarlFK> thanks GhettoPuNKkiD
<Madpilot> JamesRasmussen, same, from your end
<WraithKeeper> modpilot i have 5.10version cdrom
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CarlFK: you're welcome
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, you could upgrade from 5.04->5.10->6.06 - you can't skip versions
<WraithKeeper> but i don't have 6.06 version cdrom
<brimstone> grub is ok, pxelinux is ok, it's after some kernel module loads then the keyboard goes double corsachriz
<ardchoille> !upgrade > WraithKeeper
<corsachriz> mhh sry brimstone, realy no idea
<WraithKeeper> first i upgrade 5.04 to 5.10 and second from 5.10 to 6.06 right?
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, that's right
<tomlikestorock> someothernick: no idea, eh?
<WraithKeeper> have risk?
<Drasla> anyone know what program I can use to regularly check a pop3 or imap account, and download messages to a local Maildir?
<pjfc> has anyone gotten wine to run under 64-bit?
<WarOfAttrition> there's a small risk of scurvy
<IseeIsee> what would be the differene between a ubuntu-minimal and xubuntu ?
<WraithKeeper> madpilot if i upgrade two version have some risk?
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, yes, there's some risk with upgrades, there always is
<someothernick> tomlikestorock: you probably need libclanApp-0.8.so. but i would ask someone else first
<tomlikestorock> someothernick: that's the thing. I got it, I just don't know how to tell g++ I got it
<fangorious> having trouble running mythfilldatabase (0.18 from the dapper repos) am told there's a SQL syntax error
<WraithKeeper> so terrible
<GhettoPuNKkiD> woosp
<GhettoPuNKkiD> :d
<WraithKeeper> if i reinstall ubuntu i will lost my data store in my disk?
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, did you use seperate partitions on your harddisk when you installed ubuntu?
<ardchoille> WraithKeeper: I would recommend making backups of any data you don't want to lose
<tomlikestorock> someothernick: I figured it out. Had to copy everything from /usr/local/lib to /usr/lib
<tomlikestorock> someothernick: Thanks, anyways :)
<someothernick> tomlikestorock:  :)
<WraithKeeper> no i use double system
<El_Brujo> hey a good bittorrent client for linux?
<someothernick> azereus ktoort bitcomet
<someothernick> (sp) lol
<skorm> those ones xD
<GhettoPuNKkiD> someothernick: tired?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ;p
<ardchoille> azureus
<WraithKeeper> i use dual system in my machine one is ubuntu other is xp
<someothernick> GhettoPuNKkiD: yup :/
<GhettoPuNKkiD> someothernick: i wish i was tired
<WarOfAttrition> a marriage forged in heaven
<WraithKeeper> someone use ubuntu in hp notebook?
<BHSPitLappy> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WraithKeeper> i want to know how to shutdown the wireless light?
<isede> how do i ebable screensaver on kubuntu?
<WraithKeeper> so trouble things broing me.
<isede> enable
<skorm>  !root skorm
<skorm> !root skorm
<ubotu> I know nothing about root skorm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !root > skorm
<skorm> xD
<ardchoille> :)
<skorm> that bot pwns xD
<ardchoille> Yeah, ubotu is pretty cool
<shinobi2> I just installed the ubuntu server.  But I don't have a gnome desktop.
<skorm> your problem shinobi2?
<BHSPitLappy> shinobi2, well duh, a server install doesn't have a gui
<skorm> xD
<BHSPitLappy> the "Desktop" CD installs a "Desktop"
<ardchoille> shinobi2: desktops are over-rated.. you can do almost anything in a console anyway
<shinobi2> BHSPitLappy, ah.... i should ave gotten the 'desktop' instead
<skorm> sudo apt-ge install ubuntu-desktop
<skorm> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BHSPitLappy> ^^^^^^^^^^^
<skorm> i think
<BHSPitLappy> yeah.
<ardchoille> yep
<corsachriz> ^^
* corsachriz dont think so
<skorm> ^^^
<BHSPitLappy> shinobi2, that will go online and make it a Desktop installation.
<shinobi2> skorm, it did not prompt me for root password during installation.
<skorm> never does
<BHSPitLappy> it shouldn't
<skorm> just enter your password
<BHSPitLappy> use your password
<skorm> lol
<BHSPitLappy> it's all sudo-based
<dooglus> is there any way to get rid of the openoffice.org splash screen?
<BHSPitLappy> root is disabled, to you
<shinobi2> BHSPitLappy, my user password?  but i will need a root password right? most linux have a root password
<BHSPitLappy> dooglus, ask #openoffice or whatever their channel is
<skorm> not ubuntu
<ardchoille> !sudo > shinobi2
<BHSPitLappy> shinobi2, your user's password.
<BHSPitLappy> Ubuntu disables the root user by default. (To you, anyway.)
<BHSPitLappy> and you do root tasks using "sudo <command>"
<ardchoille> BHSPitLappy: and I think that is a good thing
<Corporal_Dirge> shinobi2, Ubuntu has no root user until one is set up. Not having one removes a security risks.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> shinobi2: sudo -i
<JamesRasmussen> where do i enter sudo codes/commands I guess?
<BHSPitLappy> ardchoille, when did I say otherwise?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> shinobi2: gets you root
<someothernick> terminal
<fivre> JamesRasmussen: console
<JamesRasmussen> how do i get to the terminal/console?
<WraithKeeper> modpilot i decide to upgrade my version from 5.04 to 6.06
<WraithKeeper> what should i do?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> JamesRasmussen: Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<JamesRasmussen> keep in mind I am trying to install the drivers for my video card so i can see the desktop
<fivre> JamesRasmussen: it should be in the menu somewhere
<dooglus> Corporal_Dirge: ubuntu always has a root user.  the password is locked by default, but the user always exists.
<El_Brujo> were i found bitcomet 4 linux?
<JamesRasmussen> so i can't do it from the os itself
<Corporal_Dirge> But it's not accesable.
<someothernick> sudo apt-get install bitcomet
<ardchoille> JamesRasmussen: You can ALT+F2, type in gnome-terminal and go to work :)
<JamesRasmussen> where do i type ALT+F2?
<Corporal_Dirge> It's actually got a randomly set password too. lol
<skorm> JamesRasmussen: you don't type it
<JamesRasmussen> i mean press
<JamesRasmussen> lol
<JamesRasmussen> my bad
<skorm> JamesRasmussen: you press it xD
<fivre> JamesRasmussen: on the keyboard...
<fivre> speaking of terminals
<BHSPitLappy> he needs to do CTRL+ALT+F2 when he's inside of X, right?
<colk> root has to exist it breaks stuff if their isnt a 0 account
<vinboy> how do I remove orphan packages using deborphan?
<colk> Alt + F2 will bring up run
<BHSPitLappy> colk, the account exists. you just can't use it.
<BHSPitLappy> :D
<ardchoille> BHSPitLappy: no, ALT+F2 will get the run dialog
<fivre> is there any way to copy from rxvt in xfce?
<shinobi2> does the server comes with some sort of chat? like terminal-form of xchat?
<El_Brujo> sudo apt-get install bitcomet
<El_Brujo> nop the pakage dosn't exist
<BHSPitLappy> ohh, understood
<Corporal_Dirge> grrr, aliases dn't seem to be working right. I put alias ll='ls -l' into my .bash_profile, but even after reboot it's not there.
<fivre> shinobi2: irssi
<fivre> much better than Xchat
* GhettoPuNKkiD good night all
<JamesRasmussen> well where do i press the CTRL+ALT+F2?
<BHSPitLappy> pssh, no way
<BHSPitLappy> JamesRasmussen, ignore the CRTL, I was wrong
<fivre> yes way
<skavenge> Corporal_Dirge: just do the alias command at the bash prompt, mine stays after boot
<fivre> Xchat is :(
<shinobi2> fiveiron,  so, sudo apt-get install irssi ?
<fivre> yes
<random> I deleted /etc/apache2 to kill off all the config files though when trying to reinstall it via aptitude/apt-get/dpkg I can't get any of them to repopulate that folder
<regress> hey all, I'm trying to instal 6.06 off of a cd iso I downloaded and burned on my dell optiplex gx270, but it seems to freeze at the splash screen after playing the little bit of music
<BHSPitLappy> JamesRasmussen, just push ALT+F2 right now. and type gnome-terminal in the box that appears
<fivre> if it's not installed by default
<Corporal_Dirge> mine doesn't even after just closing the terminal. it all vanishes
<skorm> err. you need to add a package list thingy to install irssi i thought
<shinobi2> the ubuntuu.server.iso comes with very limited programs, i have to installed all later on.
<regress> is there some way to find out a more detailed point at which it crashes?
<random> regress I suggest if you wish to install ubuntu 6.06 that you download the -alternative iso and try again (it should not crash)
<JamesRasmussen> BHSPitLappy - okay now that I have the CTRL-ALT-F2 part down where do i put the driver that i downloaded from windows?
<regress> alright, give it a try
<shinobi2> all all the packages in the ubuntu.server.iso installed on my computer now? i just follow the default.
<dooglus> Corporal_Dirge: .bash_profile isn't used unless you're running a login shell.
<random> :)
<skorm> JamesRasmussen: what exactly are you trying to do?
<dooglus> Corporal_Dirge: you should put alias definitions somewhere where every bash shell will see them.  like ~/.bashrc
<WraithKeeper> modpilot i decide to upgrade my version from 5.04 to 6.06,what should i do first?
<isede> how do i enable screensaver?
<someothernick> El_Brujo: sorry it was bittornado i was thinking of
<Corporal_Dirge> how about .bash_aliases somone said that's what you use.
<skorm> isede: gnome or kde?
<isede> kde
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, first, upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell WraithKeeper about upgrade
<caturOK> help me about dns plz
<WraithKeeper> yes
<skorm> isede: kcontrol, then customise by memory
<BHSPitLappy> JamesRasmussen, I don't even know what you're doing... this channel makes my head hurt
<dooglus> Corporal_Dirge: if you source .bash_aliases from .bashrc, then that's OK.  depends if you want to open an extra file each time you start a shell I guess
<WraithKeeper> thans
<BHSPitLappy> I have to get to bed, night all
<WraithKeeper> ubotu are you here
<ubotu> I know nothing about are you here - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> isede: right click on the desktop, 'configure desktop'
<WraithKeeper> tell me something about upgrade
<skavenge> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Madpilot> WraithKeeper, the bot should have sent you a PM
<ardchoille> Corporal_Dirge: You can put your aliases in ~/.bashrc or in ~/.bash_aliases. But, if you put them in ~/.bash_aliases, you have to go into ~/.bashrc and uncomment the bash_aliases line
<skorm> Man, this channel is all work and no play
<isede> skavenge: it worked
<isede> skorm: thank you
<WraithKeeper> what's means of PM
<colk> skorm, it is a help channel
<Corporal_Dirge> ardchoille, ok, thanks.
<skorm> isede: I havn't used kde in years, so i had no idea where it was
<caturOK> expected quoted string near '\uffff\200\234'
<caturOK> why if i tail syslog
<skorm> colk, true
<caturOK> my bind no rndc
<skorm> should be #ubuntu(should be discussion about ubuntu and then #ubuntu-help all about helping users
<mandeep> sup
<fivre> is there a more lightweight synaptic-ish program?
<Madpilot> skorm, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<dooglus> skorm: #ubuntu-offtopic is about the closest to what #ubuntu should be
<skorm> xD
<skorm> I never to /lists on big servers
<ardchoille> fivre: There is aptitude, some folks say it's the best
<fivre> well, a gui sort
<fivre> I'm still learning aptitude
<mandeep> fivre have u heard of automatix
<fivre> nope
<isede> skorm: not using kde is not a crime, just a misdemenour
<mandeep> its kinda like synaptic
<Madpilot> mandeep, automatix is NOT a Synaptic replacement
<isede> skorm: ego te absolvo :)
<mandeep> jeez
<skorm> isede: bash > *
<skorm> hehehe
<mandeep> i didnt tell him to kill himself
<Madpilot> mandeep, no, but recommending automatix may kill his computer...
<fivre> :|
<mandeep> ...
<mandeep> why do you think that
<fivre> :D
<mandeep> what bad experience did you have with it
<Flannel> mandeep: there are plenty of documented cases of it going awry
<mandeep> never had problems with it
<iGotNoTime> Can anyone suggest a good multi-track audio editor? I am new to Linux about 6 hours ago and need to continue podcasting I had done in MS.
<ardchoille> mandeep: You have to remember that no two Ubuntu installations are exactly the same. That which works for you may kill another users' box. That is why there are channels such as this one :)
<afflux> morgen
<mandeep> oh
<WraithKeeper> who can tell me the word "PM"mean what?
<ardchoille> Package Manager
<Flannel> WraithKeeper: "private message"
<ardchoille> or, in irc-land, it means Private Message
<rpedro> iGotNoTime: ardour (just audio) or rosegarden4 (audio + midi)
<WraithKeeper> thanks
<iGotNoTime> rpedro, thank you very much :)
<iGotNoTime> are they commercial?
<rpedro> iGotNoTime: np
<rpedro> iGotNoTime: no
<iGotNoTime> ok :D
<rpedro> iGotNoTime: also check http://ubuntustudio.com
<iGotNoTime> will do first :)
<iGotNoTime> good domain name :)
<mandeep> can some1 tell me why ctrl alt del isnt working for me after ive run the commands to make it work
<iGotNoTime> I am running Breezy from a CD I had a couple months ago, how far behind am I ?
<fivre> very
<skorm> iGotNoTime: extremly
<iGotNoTime> :(
<Madpilot> iGotNoTime, only one version - Dapper Drake came out in June
<iGotNoTime> ok
<Corporal_Dirge> how do I mount an external fat32 hdd? sudo mount /media/sda1 isn't working
<fivre> but it's still a huge improvement
<iGotNoTime> will I need to burn an ISO to get Dapper?
<fivre> that or I was using 4
<skorm> 2 kernal updates
<skorm> i think :O
<ardchoille> iGotNoTime: open a term and run:  lsb_release -a
<Flannel> iGotNoTime: do you currently have ubuntu?
<iGotNoTime> is there any lightscribe support in Ubuntu yet?
<iGotNoTime> Flannel, yes Edu :)
<Flannel> iGotNoTime: installed? or running off the CD?
<iGotNoTime> Flannel, installed yes
<Flannel> !tell iGotNoTime about upgrade
<iGotNoTime> ardchoille, that will update the kernel?
<iGotNoTime> thanks Flannel  :)
<ardchoille> iGotNoTime: no, it will tell you which Ubuntu release you are using
<mandeep> is there a way to make the menus close faster after a program has been selected?
<rene> apt-get  -o=dir::etc=./conf -o=dir::etc::sourcelist=sources.list update
<rene> apt-get  -o=dir::etc=./conf -o=dir::etc::sourcelist=sources.list --yes --allow-unauthenticated  install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libxine-extracodecs libxine-main1 faad sox lame ffmpeg mjpegtools vorbis-tools libxvidcore4 gstreamer0.10-pitfdll w32codecs libdvdcss2 flashplugin-nonfree sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin kaffeine-mozi
<rene> tl-european nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<rene> update-flashplugin
<rene> cp ./conf/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<mandeep> everytime i want to take a screenshot the menu is still in the way
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(Guest477/#ubuntu) perhaps download it into my brain
(Guest477/#ubuntu) lol
(zcat[1] /#ubuntu) Guest477: ubotu has it all.. :)
<romulo> what theme engine is edgy using?
(ardchoille/#ubuntu) Guest477: I did that once and ended up using a wiki
(Guest477/#ubuntu) hehe
(ardchoille/#ubuntu) romulo: just a guess, Human?
[Fujitsu(n=Fujitsu@c211-28-178-169.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au)]  help
<romulo> =p
(benjk/#ubuntu) I uncommented the two lines to enable "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list but apt-get still returns the same message
(Guest477/#ubuntu) i have done some research, just hard to get into some of the nasty stuff, totally new to bash, and the general file structure is only just becoming clear to me
(ardchoille/#ubuntu) Guest477: You can set up LAMP and use a light wiki for this stuff, that's what I did.
<Guest477> thanks
<ardchoille> Guest477: Here's the wiki I use.. I like it because mySQL hates me and this wiki doesn't need SQL: http://pmwiki.com/
<benjk> do Ubuntu folks never use sox?
<Guest477> kewl ardchoille, ty
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<romulo> arg
<romulo> most of my buttons are ugly
<Guest477> 1 more   ?  :)
<romulo> =p
<romulo> the gtk ones...after a upgrade to edgy
<Guest477> is alien command line or gui?>
<ardchoille> command line
<Guest477> ty
<Guest477> gonna be here and away :)
<ardchoille> Guest477: and I have found a few .rpm packages that alien wqsn't able to process successfully
<ardchoille> I love Ubuntu!!!
<ardchoille> sorry.. I had to say it :)
<iGotNoTime> in Multimedia Systems Selector can both the input and the output be set to ALSA? it's not working for me like that
<cyrazz> hello
<ardchoille> hi cyrazz
<benjk> this is a vanilla install of Ubuntu Server 6.06 and it will not let me install sox
<Guest477> i have been impressed
<benjk> is that supposed to be so, or is it broken?
<Guest477> by ubuntu... only two things that bug me
<ra7eeel> hi there i have problem in installation UBUNTU
<ra7eeel> any one can help me ?
<Guest477> i will wait
<Guest477> go ahead ra7
<cyrazz> Has anyone tried "ntfs-3g" out? for NTFS writing support, it's great.
<ra7eeel> oka thank you take your time
<random> ra7eeelno we can't help at all
<ra7eeel> guest477
<piratepenguin> do ipods work out of the box in ubuntu?
<random> this isn't a help channel
<random> piratepenguin ... define work
<Guest477> random
<Guest477> be silent
<cyrazz> Yes they do piratepenguin
<random> Guest477 RTFT (t for topic)
<piratepenguin> cyrazz: cheers
<iGotNoTime> yes pirate
<ra7eeel> when i start the installation from the .iso cdand choose install to h.d.d
<iGotNoTime> I had to install one program
<skavenge> as long as you have a program to work with it yeah (gtkpod, amarok, whatever)
<Guest477> okofficial ubuntu support channel
<iGotNoTime> I used Amarok and it is great :)
<ra7eeel> and get to detecting hardwar to find cd rom driver
<kintaro> hi guys..i would like to know whats the use inetrd and sysmap..i tried compiling linux on manual before..what i did is compile then copy bzimage to /boot..and thats it then restart..not ubuntu distro....any idea..?
<piratepenguin> hey kintaro!
<ra7eeel> i found message says you installation cd-rom couldnt be mounted
<kintaro> yes piratepenguin..
<benjk> Ok then, no sox in Ubuntu, well, I am not impressed
<ra7eeel> insert the cd and try again
<piratepenguin> (if you don't recognise my username then you're not the kintaro I know, whoops..)
<ra7eeel> and when i do so i got this message,
<skavenge> !info sox
<skavenge> woops bots gone
<ardchoille> skavenge: ubotu left the channel :(
<ra7eeel> sorry its gone
<xarq> ardchoille: that's in the alien docs
<piratepenguin> so what's the default music player/organiser on ubuntu? rhythmbox?
<DarkMageZ> ardchoille, ubotu died... but don't worry, it's owner knows
<dooglus> benjk: sox is in ubuntu, in the universe repository
<benjk> as I said, I uncommented the two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to enable universe
<ra7eeel> any opinion
<ardchoille> xarq: Yeah, I need to read them through soon
<DarkMageZ> piratepenguin, yeah, it's rhythmbox
<skavenge> benjk: you need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories before you can apt-get it
<ChakRa> guys if i want to know the status of a specific service what command should i type? like in red hat its servise servise_name status, wandering whats the command in ubuntu???
<kintaro> hmmm..piratepenguin sory i dont know you..hehehhe
<benjk> yet apt-get still gives me the same message that it isn't available
<ardchoille> DarkMageZ: Cool.. I love that bot
<ra7eeel> guest477 ???
<Guest477> all i can think of right off is how old is the puter
<skavenge> benjk: did you run sudo apt-get update to update the repositories after?
<cyrazz> Linux for Human Beings, I'm not human so why do i use this?
<piratepenguin> kintaro: heh, you must be another kintaro
<ra7eeel> the failing step is :detect and mount cd-rom
<Guest477> and ra7, is the cd good for sure?
<benjk> ok, lemme try that
<ra7eeel> you men the media cd
<dooglus> benjk: you need to "sudo apt-get update" before apt-cache will be updated
<piratepenguin> does rhythmbox work with ipods?
<benjk> ok, thanks, doing that now
<ra7eeel> i had download the .iso from the original site
<Guest477> yes ra7... are you sure the CD is undamaged?
<JamesRasmussen> should you avoid the 64bit version of ubuntu even if you have a AMD64 processor?
<ra7eeel> no i dont sure
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(meishiwan/#ubuntu) ardchoille,it does not still work.:(by the way ,i have downloaded a python from offical site,and tried to install it ,but im not successful!
<xarq> I'm trying to change my keybindings, can someone tell me why this command doesn't work:  xmodmap -e "keysym 0xffeb = Control_L"
<snoops> err 0xffeb being the problem I'm assuming
<snoops> what key does xev tell ya is being hit
<xarq> snoops: it says 115 (0xffeb .... but it doesn't work if I make that 115 either
<romulo> hmm anyone is using packages from edgy repo?
<Hobbsee> romulo: on dapper?  dont do it
<romulo> whats the proper way to do it?
<GreySim> Man, it'd be soooo nice if configure scripts could interface with apt-get to resolve dependenices. o.o'
<romulo> Hobbsee, i mean, to use unstable
* GreySim salutes the Captain!
<Hobbsee> romulo: ie, using edgy?  yeah, i am at the momnet, it's broken
<romulo> Hobbsee, i just upgraded gtk =P
<romulo> and for dialogs that use glade, its horrible
<romulo> =p
<david__> has anybody ever gotten a free domain though www.dyndns.com?
<neil> ??
<david__> when you have a site on your computer... it should come up when your IP is put in the browser, correct? is the index.html supposed be in the /var/www/index.html right?
<david__> cuz i cant get it to go to that spot
<Corporal_Dirge> Well.. I did it. I spent my entire day off trying to get Truecrypt working and have nothing to show for it.
<romulo> Hobbsee, your theme is broken too?
<Corporal_Dirge> But I did learn tat MP4 doesn't work on VLC
<romulo> dunno if it is the gtk engine or the theme itself
<david__> whne you type in my IP it just has an error trying to get there.. it doesnt find the host
<Hobbsee> romulo: no, i use kde
<david__> or when you type in the site does the same thing
<romulo> Hobbsee, hm
<crimsun> Corporal_Dirge: video or audio? because the latter definitely works if it's unenciphered.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Corporal_Dirge> Right about now I wish I could at least get a blue screen of death for all my hard work.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<poje> !xgl >poje
<Corporal_Dirge> crimsun, audio is fine, video is bad
<dockane> hi all.. ive got problems with a remote machine: from time to time the adsl connection does not come up at boottime and i do not know how to investigate the problem (dmesg and plog do not mention any problems). any ideas?
<david__> anybody running their own site on there computer?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> david__: i am ..locally for now
<Corporal_Dirge> Not on Linux. I run windows just fine.
<crimsun> Corporal_Dirge: should be addressed once the edgy backport is available in dapper-backports
<crimsun> Corporal_Dirge: I've enabled the w32codecs loader on i386
<Corporal_Dirge> crimsun, It's a know bug. They'll have to work on it.
<crimsun> it works fine with the loader
<xarq> Corporal_Dirge: parse error
<zcat[1] > I need another spare machine to play with edgy on :(
<mohkohn> good morning. I am having a lot of trouble getting my wireless to work in dapper
<GhettoPuNKkiD> mohkohn: what kind of adapter do you have?
<Seveas> zcat[1] , use xen/vmware 
<xarq> zcat[1] : you don't need a spare machine, just a spare partition  :P
<mohkohn> it is showing up as eth1 in gnome network settings
<xarq> zcat[1] : or a spare hard drive
<mohkohn> broadcom bcm4306
<GhettoPuNKkiD> mohkohn: hold on ..let me get you some help
<Corporal_Dirge> Great, one of my other external HDD isn't being recognized now,... Linux is starting to annoy me.
<zcat[1] > nah, I hate dual-boot.. and this box is quite slow enough without piling virtulisation onto it.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> mohkohn: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<mohkohn> my girlfriend's net is an airport express
<mohkohn> GhettoPuNKkiD: cheking thread
<Corporal_Dirge> rebooting, I hope that fixes it.
<CaptainMorgan> what's the command to unzip a tar.gz ?
<CaptainMorgan> someting like gunzip -c > | tar -xf ?
<CaptainMorgan> but not
<GhettoPuNKkiD> CaptainMorgan: tar zxvf
<GhettoPuNKkiD> mohkohn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<godtvisken> what is the "listen media manager"? it is an option in automatix
<zcat[1] > CaptainMorgan: tar xzf will do (xzvf if you want to see all the filenames as it unpacks)
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Seveas> don't ask automatix help in here - we won't help you breaking your system
<CaptainMorgan> still missing something...
<pppoe_dude> caplink811_log, tar xf <file> will do
<mohkohn> so GhettoPuNKkiD  basically going back to ndiswrapper?
<CaptainMorgan> gunzip -c grades.tar.gz | tar -xzf ?
<godtvisken> Seveas: it's looked down upon?
<pppoe_dude> oops
<GhettoPuNKkiD> mohkohn: yes, its what i had to do as well sadly
<Seveas> godtvisken, it's loathed
<pppoe_dude> CaptainMorgan, tar xf
<qwefwqef> how do I make sudo firestarter runnable by all without having to put in a password? is there a suoder file or something?
<godtvisken> Seveas: why?
<zcat[1] > CaptainMorgan: tar xzf grades.tar.gz
<fyrestrtr> qwefwqef: it starts when your system starts automatically
<Seveas> godtvisken, because it has broken thousands of systems already
<zcat[1] > if that fails it isn't really a tar.gz
<mohkohn> because this used to work with hoary and breezy.
<mohkohn> I'll give it a go.
<mohkohn> thanks
<qwefwqef> fyrestrtr: it doesnt appear in ps -e
<GhettoPuNKkiD> you're welcome
<GhettoPuNKkiD> good luck
<godtvisken> Seveas: in what way?
<skorm> qwefwqef: try ps ax
<Seveas> godtvisken, in such a way that reinstalls are needed
<david__> ghettopunkkid: would you mind helping me out with something going wrong on mine?
<zcat[1] > easyubuntu messed up an install here a little bit.. added a redirect for the ati drivers (which didn't work with the card I had anyhow) and when I tried to swap for an nvidia I couldn't change packages around. Had to manually fix the redirect first...
<GhettoPuNKkiD> david__: not at all; what do you got?
<zcat[1] > my fault for being a slacker :)
<fyrestrtr> *sigh* I wish ATI would make better drivers. XGL hasn't crashed once on my nvidia box, but constant hangups on my ATI laptop.
<Guard] [an> hello
<GhettoPuNKkiD> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<GhettoPuNKkiD> fyrestrtr ^^
<Guard] [an> just launched the update manager and encountered: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.44_i386.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)
<Guard] [an> any idea please ?
<zcat[1] > my sister in law has a really old card; even the windows drivers no longer exist, I had to pick them up from the previous install.
<fyrestrtr> GhettoPuNKkiD: did you read my post? Or did you just see ATI and fired off with !ati ?
<zcat[1] > and it doesn't work in linux :(
<snoops> fyrestrtr my linux experiences were so shocking because of my old ati.. next pc build I promised myself to get an nvidia.. soo happy that I did
<pppoe_dude> Guard] [an, is your disk full?
<fyrestrtr> zcat[1] : define "doesn't work"?
<fyrestrtr> snoops: unfortunately this is a laptop, so no go here.
<Guard] [an> pppoe_dude : not at all
<zcat[1] > no 3d.. works OK with ati or radeon drivers (or vesa)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> fyrestrtr: i did not see your post, i apologize for "jumping to !ati"
<fyrestrtr> GhettoPuNKkiD: :)
<zcat[1] > and no tv-out in linux either. A bit sad..
<fyrestrtr> how old can you card be to have tv out and not support 3d acceleration?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> fyrestrtr: can you point me in the direction of your post and maybe i can help?
<zcat[1] > You'd be surprised
<fyrestrtr> GhettoPuNKkiD: I don't need help, was just ranting.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ahh okay
<fyrestrtr> thanks for the offer though :) stick around and help others.
<david__> Ghettopunkkid... im not sure if you are getting my PMs so this is the last thing i wrote:  I went through dyndns.com can got a site called http://davidledford.isa-geek.com/ but is giving an error every time i try to go to it to see if its working
<zcat[1] > I've seen cards with tuner and tv out that have win95 drivers with them...
<GhettoPuNKkiD> fyrestrtr: of course, you're welcome
<fyrestrtr> zcat[1] : do you know what kind of card it is?
<aeolus> david__: what happens when you access it?
<CyDrive> is there any software i can use iwth ubuntu to get my LEGAL anime downloads?
<adiabatic> Is there any reason why people are still downloading 5.10 instead of 6.06?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> david__: go to #ubuntu-offtopic and i will assist you
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: where do you download them from?
<CyDrive> usually limewire
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: use frostwire
<CyDrive> ok than you
<zcat[1] > ati radeon something.. the machine is pretty old so I'm not too worried about getting it working perfectly. It plays movies and games in windows, it has ubuntu so they can have a play, and they are way overdue for something a bit newer.
<Tmob> anyone using lirc on ubuntu?
<dockane> i would like to check the status of ppp0 and if the interface is not up, do a "pon dsl-provider".. what is the best way to accomplis somehting like this?
<Bergcube> Problem with skype:  I am running Dapper and installed (among other things) Skype via the EasyUbuntu utility.  Everything seemed to work great, but it has turned out I have one irritating problem.  I can make or recieve exactly ONE call, after that I will have to stop and start Skype to make the next one.  After one finished call Skype gives a message saying "problem with sound device".  (Or sometihng to that effect in case I didn't get it verbatim..
<Bergcube> .)  Help?
<zcat[1] > ping -c1 google.com || pon ppp0
<Matthai> Bergcube, I have heard about that problem
<Matthai> Report it to Skype
<Matthai> I thing it is a bug
<zcat[1] > skype == closed == not our problem.
<godtvisken> Seveas: what about BUMPS or EasyUbuntu?
<Bergcube> Matthai~  A good start indeed.  (Having heard about it...)
<fyrestrtr> Bergcube: hrmm, are you running any other program that is using the sound card? It seems skype can't get exclusive access to the sound card. Happens mostly with built-in sound cards.
<Matthai> oh, it is, since we are users
<Matthai> and by report it I mean report it  to Skype
<Seveas> godtvisken, I don't know bumps, easyubuntu is slighly better than automatix
* zcat[1]  suggests trying ekiga instead ;)
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I disable the write cache for media disk? I want the system to write all data to the disk at once!
<Bergcube> zcat[1] ~  I know.  That it's closed.  So is there an OPEN alternative that will let me talk with my skyped friends that are running the redmond alternative os?
<Seveas> Bergcube, no
<Lathiat> m_0_r_0_n: Why dont you just unmount it before removing it?
<godtvisken> Seveas: has it broken systems?
<Bergcube> fyrestrtr~  Well, Gnome itself is using the inbuilt soundcard all the time....
<Matthai> btw anyone knows whay I have nautilus window open when I restart compue? I want it closed by default...
<Seveas> godtvisken, yes
<zcat[1] > your friends could switch to gizmoproject which uses zip. There's a linux port, or you can use and SIP client (ekiga, etc)
<zcat[1] > s/and/any/
<Matthai> it is sometnihg with saving session...?
<m_0_r_0_n> Lathiat, I dont like it
<zcat[1] > bah, excuse typing SIP, ANY, etc...
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I disable the write cache for media disk? I want the system to write all data to the disk at once!
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to get rid of the dots(tabs) in Quanta? dunno - Quanta's channel 'used' to have people in it
<godtvisken> Seveas: how should i go about doing all of this then?
<Bergcube> Thanks all, for your input.  Valuable as always.  I will investigate it at the skype website, and report it there if everything else fails.
<fyrestrtr> Ubuntu success story: a colleague visited my office, saw ubuntu running on my machine. Asked me two questions. "Is photoshop available" - I showed him GIMP. "How about Illustrator" - I showed him Inkscape. Next day, he comes in towing his machine. 'Format that crap Windows and install whatever you showed me yesterday. I am so sick of Windows'. :D Of course I didn't realize by doing that I volunteered to be tech support for the next week
<Bergcube> Seveas~  Are you the seveas that has the add-on respositories?
<fyrestrtr> Bergcube: you might have some luck with the alsa dmix plugin.
<JamesRasmussen> what does it mean if i got a MP-BIOS BUG?
<cappicrd> don't know
<Bergcube> fyrestrtr~  Thanks.  I will experiment.  :-)
<heretician> Is there a way to change a .bin into a .tar or does it require additional dependencies
<Lynoure> fyrestrtr: Luckily linux support is cleaner, just ssh in a fix it :)
<m_0_r_0_n> fyrestrtr, I would never recommend Linux as desctop system to a windows user...
<fyrestrtr> Lynoure: problem is, he asks me stuff like 'So how do I add a user' :)
<Lynoure> fyrestrtr: point him to some ubuntu guide?
<zcat[1] > I would. But I make sure they tell me EVERYTHING they do. No MYOB is usually the showstopper...
<fyrestrtr> m_0_r_0_n: he is not a Windows 'newbie'. He is a seasoned IT guy (works in telecom). He was always searching for some way to get rid of Windows.
<heretician> m_0_r_0_n:  I would guess around ahh 40-60% of Linux users came from Windows :P
<fyrestrtr> somthings are still not working correctly, like the remote control that came with his nvidia card.
<zcat[1] > and they know upfront they pay me for techsupport ..
<Lynoure> I would recommend Linux for Windows newbies! Have done so, they have it easier than oldtime windows users.
<m_0_r_0_n> I dont have any problem with windows. I would have been a better idea to fix his windows system
<fyrestrtr> m_0_r_0_n: I told him the same thing. He said, don't bother. I'm sick of it.
<m_0_r_0_n> ok
<Lynoure> fyrestrtr: :)
<david__> how do i get to the ubuntu-offtopics again?
<DarkMageZ> the windows user who doesn't have problems is a blind windows user
<blind> <_<
<Lynoure> david__: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<m_0_r_0_n> DarkMageZ, you mean a clever windows user
<ryan_> how doi uninstall gnome desktop.. i would prefer to use Xfce
<heretician> I love when Linux users bash Windows, but only when they are correct ;/
<zcat[1] > windows isn't too hard to run clean. being virus-free is not a good reason to switch. being Free is.
* Bergcube hates it when he get's disconnected.
<DarkMageZ> m_0_r_0_n, sure, it is possible to keep a windows system... but it's not worth the loss of fun
<JamesRasmussen> what is a MP-BIOS BUG
<m_0_r_0_n> Hm, I have a lot of fun :-) It s my playstation :-)
<JamesRasmussen> i got it when trying to install
<JamesRasmussen> or run the livecd i guess
<heretician> DarkMageZ: The reason I joined in with Linux is the complete opposite of what you said :P
<heretician> Figured I have finally got to the point where I gamed too much hehe
<heretician> *and decided to make my computer useful
<Guard] [an> pppoe_dude: it fact that was it :) no space left on /boot. thx for pointing this out
<pppoe_dude> Guard] [an, i know these things ;)
<ryan_> how doi uninstall gnome desktop.. i would prefer to use Xfce
<Guard] [an> pppoe_dude : also i realized i did have i386 kernel on a centrino, i'm switching to i686 then
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<poje> 2 things: the keyboard shortcut for launching a terminal won't work for me anymore and my sound died
<godtvisken> I just changed my time using the gnome time display in the corner of the screen, but now when I `sudo` I get an error about timestamp being too far in the future, how do I fix this?
<mohkohn> GhettoPuNKkiD:  thanks. that worked for my Broadcom 4306
<mohkohn> Now I just have to convince my Mac OS X nerd girlfriend to let me put ubuntu on her iPod!
<gumara> what is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-proposed/
<Lynoure> mohkohn: hmm, I hope she is not buying from itunes.
<godtvisken> I just changed my time using the gnome time display in the corner of the screen, but now when I `sudo` I get an error about timestamp being too far in the future, how do I fix this?
<Corporal_Dirge> hahahahaaa, I did it! hidden partition using cascading Serpent-AES encryption. Took all day.
<ryan_> my computer is slowing down when i use synaptic
<yango> both hidden and encrypted?
<detectiveinspekt> the spellcheck feature in openoffice doesn't work! help
<Corporal_Dirge> Yup
<yango> learn your spelling, detectiveinspekt 8-)
<yango> how did you hide it?
<detectiveinspekt> true but I really want it to work
<mohkohn> Lynoure: that is irrelevant. We put linux on everything from toasters to x boxes to ipods because we can....could be hard on the relationship if I do though  :D
<Corporal_Dirge> It's in a partition that appears to be random data.
<Lynoure> mohkohn: Ok, if it is irrelevant for her, it is irrelevant.
<mohkohn> I better not!
<yango> detectiveinspekt, you need to provide more information. A "doesn't work" doesn't work...
<mohkohn> I'll get back on topic
<ernz> Anyone available to lend a helping hand with a login screen problem I have?
<Lynoure> lunchtime for me...
<ryan_> what commmand would i type in the terminal to remove the gnome desktop? i think it is slowing down my xubuntu desktop.. I cant run gnome because my comp is slow
<detectiveinspekt> it checks but no incorrect words are found
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ryan_: how much ram do you have?
<yango> maybe you DID learn your spelling
<yango> :D
<yango> are the dicts installed?
<zcat[1] > detectiveinspekt: did you change the language to something it doesn't have a dictionary for? I just checked my own and EnglishNZ doesn't work. I have to use EnglishUK to get spellchecking.
<ryan_> just 128MB and its using the swap drive like crazy
<detectiveinspekt> ok where is that set?
<zcat[1] > options.
<zcat[1] > somewhere.
<zcat[1] > hang on I'll go back and take another look
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ryan_: wow, well to remove gnome: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<kriebly> Hi there. Does anyone know when the linux-source-2.6.15 package will be patched for latest local exploit (http://www.frsirt.com/english/advisories/2006/2816)?
<zcat[1] > tools > options   language settings
<ryan_> ive done that but it wont remove it
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ryan_: format and use red hat ;p ubuntu uses lots of ram
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ryan_: u need at least 192 to run ubuntu
<detectiveinspekt> you talking about gnome or oo? the Default lanuage was English (New Zealand) so I changed to (UK of GB and North Island)
<ernz> Am I voiced, CAN ANYONE HEAR ME?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> we can hear you
<ryan_> i guess I took the wrong rd to learn linux... this is my 4rth day of linux what a frustration
<ernz> Wahey!
<zcat[1] > OOo's language...
<kristian> Someone help me install ati driver??
<zcat[1] > (I never actually noticed that before. I always wondered why my spelling was pefrect!)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ryan_: ah, no frustration, it'll get easier
<zcat[1] > ernz: you had a question?
<detectiveinspekt> yep its UK
<ryan_> is redhat easy to use. cause I find ubuntu fairly easy for beginners. especially in installing
<GhettoPuNKkiD> well red hat is out played
<GhettoPuNKkiD> get fedora
<zcat[1] > detectiveinspekt: and you have the UK disctionary installed?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> or mandrake
<GhettoPuNKkiD> something that uses a lot less ram than ubuntu
<ernz> zcat[1] : I cetainly did, thank you. My problem is with a login greeter application that I apparently installed onto Ubuntu.
<ryan_> I tried mandrake its quite not user friendly to me... I came from winxp
<GhettoPuNKkiD> ryan_: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dean> hello
<detectiveinspekt> whats the package called?
<dean> :-)
<ryan_> ok thanks. ill try to get answers there
<ernz> Whenever I boot up, after the list of services starting (And before the login screen) I get an error message that reads along the lines of "A greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one."
<zcat[1] > detectiveinspekt: unknown. apt-cache search it:)
<detectiveinspekt> aspell-en is insalled at least
<zcat[1] > hopefully someone will know. My dinner is served so I'm outta here!!
<ernz> zcat[1] :I think way back when I tried to install a fancy login splash from Gnome-Look.org , but it didn't ever work and just gave me that error message. Now I can't get rid of the error message at all!
<ernz> Can anyone help with that?
-skorm:#ubuntu- ping
<zcat[1] > ernz: yeah, always stick to packaged stuff... :)
<someothernick> pong
-skorm:#ubuntu- ping
<ernz> Is there like a boot script that I can remove the greeter application from?
<zcat[1] > ernz: very likely. But first you have to figure out what you installed :)
<bilss_> hi folks
<zcat[1] > AFK....
<maswan> Hey guys, is there any reason for having an ubuntu /proc not mounted noexec,nosuid,nodev? Is there anything that might break?
<celenk> Question:  If I have the 5.10 Breezy install CD, is there a reason to download Dapper?  Or will the system update itself automatically after install and get everything new?
<bilss_> DBO: hi i am really getting into this new coffee blend from north carolina its real sweet stuff
<lassegs> hi folks
<waky> hi
<deep> hi
<someothernick> hello
<deep> =)
<bilss_> ompaul: woo morning how's life?
<lassegs> DBO: thanks for the help yesterday
<ic56> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<bilss_> is news user created by default in dapper
<kristian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lassegs> i know this actually goes on the xgl-ubuntu channel, but its empty. Dual head display is no working after I installed xgl. Anyone knows what that is all about?
<uXp> anyone notice but is google.com or anything related to googl down right now!?
<cwillu> uXp: pings fine
<ic56> date
<uXp> cwill1:  i can't get through to google.com
<uXp> Can anyone else access GOOGLE.COM?
<squid0> hi
<cwillu> uXp: yes, works fine
<uXp> hmm weird
<ke> lol
<uXp> i can't access google or any otehr google services
<uXp> i get a 404 cannot display
<cwillu> uXp: can you ping it?  does it resolve at least?
<cwillu> sounds like a proxy problem
<GhettoPuNKkiD> uXp: its up
<squid0> i'm trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper via the ship-it cd they posted me (just got it today :) ). however when i follow the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-1596eecf4b58a03b3d9f44172a661382f8065a58 ) apt-get update tries to update via the net. I don't want to do this; i want to only use the cd at first, and then use the net afterwards. can someone...
<squid0> ... please help me?
<cwillu> squid0: might have to mess with your sources.list to disable the net sources temporarily
<squid0> cwillu: ok... like comment out all but the cdrom source?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> good night all
<lassegs> its morning dude!
<cwillu> squid0: something like that;  not sure if there's a better way, but that should work
<squid0> cwillu: ok... but that somehow does not fortify me with tons of confidence :).....
<cwillu> squid0: heh
<uXp> lassegs:  haha i agree with you
<cwillu> squid0: it'll work, just not sure if there's a more official way to do itt
<cwillu> squid0: and there might be some version dependency problems possibly
<qwefwqef> how do I get Opera out of my system tray?
<squid0> cwillu: but won't i 'lose' all the packages that are not included/referenced in the cd?
<cwillu> i.e., universe/multiverse type stuff that's not on the cd
<squid0> right
<cwillu> squid0: shouldn't
<squid0> cwillu: ok.
<lassegs> anyone who knows anything about xgl who wants to join me in the #xgl-ubuntu channel?
<cwillu> what might happen is one of those packages could break
<cwillu> but they shouldn't uninstall unless the cd has something marked as a replacement for it
<squid0> and then what?
<squid0> ah.. ok
<squid0> i certainly hope so
<uXp> lassegs:  me
<cwillu> then you would reenable the internet sources (for dapper), and they should fix
<squid0> ok
<squid0> that sounds good.
<cwillu> you are, of course, going to back up first, right?  :p
<squid0> i hope you're right
<squid0> hmmmm.
<cwillu> hmmm?  :)
<squid0> what, ~ ?
<cwillu> data will be fine though
<squid0> yes....
<qwefwqef> how do I edit the options for my SLED menu please?
<cwillu> i.e., you should only be at risk of losing the 'workingness' of various programs
<squid0> ok
<squid0> well, i'm gonna take the plunge
<cwillu> gl :)
<squid0> and i don't have any cd's at work so i'm gonna risk not backing up
<squid0> thanks :)
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<squid0> cwillu: i'll be back if i run into any issues :)
<mcpowley> Does anyone here use gMusicbrowser?
<mcpowley> i'm having a problem with the album art fetcher...it's my only problem
<dmarki> Does anyone know how to leave x in Ubunto?
<lassegs> dmarki: press alt ctrl F1
<GlupJa> hi gang. been trying to install ubuntu under VMware on XP. Works a treat, but I cant seem to be able to set up my virtual graphic device. IConfig script keeps saying that my X server is not installed. i tried edditing it manually, (the x conf and the vmx file) but with nosucess... any ideas please...?
<dooglus> dmarki: run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<uXp> lassegs:  where you go?!
<lassegs> uxp: sorry i didnt see you, hwat did u say?
<uXp> im over at the xgl-ubuntu channel
<uXp> go there
<kristian> Can someone help me install the ati driver for this guide on the forum? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910&highlight=9800pro+ati
<uXp> #ubuntu-xgl
<lassegs> ok
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, I was wrong. It wasn't working. apparently Disks Manager is FUBAR and made me think it was working.
<Corporal_Dirge> Now I can't even format the HDD
<CyDrive> does anyone now of a linux distro that can automatically run window apps without the need for wine or something like that?
<Corporal_Dirge> No
<Subhuman> CyDrive, yes, windows :P
<Subhuman> no linux app can run windows apps without wine
<Subhuman> or a wine variant
<CyDrive> yes i now but i mean one intergrated into the os i mean i cant even get wine to wor right
<FeestBijtje> Subhuman, wine is origenal but transgaming is a variant... well its exactly the same only commercial
<Subhuman> FeestBijtje, I just said that
<Subhuman> it was orginally WineX, dedicated to running directX correctly
<Subhuman> then it was renamed to this transgaming/cedega
<Corporal_Dirge> omg, linux is fubar
<timbobsteve> hey all
<FeestBijtje> Subhuman, doh :)
<FeestBijtje> what is fubar?
<Corporal_Dirge> None of the disk managers are working
<Subhuman> F*ked up beyond all repair
<Subhuman> Corporal_Dirge, not even gparted/qparted?
<Corporal_Dirge> nope
<kristian> kristian@kristian-desktop:~$ chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<kristian> chmod: cannot access `ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run': No such file or directory
<kristian> what's wrong?
<Subhuman> well then there is a problem with tour hardware
<CyDrive> how come when ever i try to say install a windows exe i have through wine i get an error saying this windows directory does not exist?
<Subhuman> CyDrive, have you ran winecfg yet?
<Subhuman> CyDrive, you have to run winecfg first otherwise wine will fail.
<CyDrive> no that could be the problem lol
<FeestBijtje> kristian, use sudo chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<timbobsteve> kristian: that file doesn't exist
<Corporal_Dirge> kristian, It won't partition and/or read a partition
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: there is something wrong with your HW
<Corporal_Dirge> It was working 15 minutes ago
<kristian> FeestBijtje: It dosn't work either :/
<Corporal_Dirge> And works in windows.
<FeestBijtje> kristian, where is the file...
<Corporal_Dirge> And WAS working on linux
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: then reboot... and try the hardware again
<kristian> on desktop
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: Linux is unlike windows... it doesn't just die for no apparent reason
<FeestBijtje> kristian, type "ls" and make shure the file is there
<CyDrive> Do i have to do anything specific when i run winecfg?
<Corporal_Dirge> the reboot IS what made it stop working.. then a second reboot and the other program stopped working. I'm afraid to reboot now in case it breaks something else.
<Corporal_Dirge> timbobsteve, It dies all the time for no  reason.
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: you what exactly are you trying to do... i came in 1/2 way through the convo
<kristian> FeestBitje: It's not there:P When downloading with firefox, it's on the desktop...
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: NO... linux dies because you did something to it... if it worked before... then you did something... linux is unforgiving.
<squid0> cwillu, or anyone who can help: i'm upgrading breezy to dapper via the ship-it cd. i edited sources.list after mounting and adding the kubuntu 6.06 cd as a source, so that this is the only enabled (uncommented) source. However when i do apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade, it only upgrades 4 packages. what's going on?
<FeestBijtje> kristian, do this commando: find / -name ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<Corporal_Dirge> I was partitioning a HDD. gparted doesn't have vfat so I made 2 partitions unformated. Then went into Disks Manager and formated them there.
<regress> is there anyway to install over the internet, ala openbsd/fc5?
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: OK.... hmmm GUI frontends aren't perfect.... have you tried using CLI apps?
<Corporal_Dirge> timbobsteve, If it dies by me formatting something. (which is normal operation) you may as well say my car died because I turned the key.
<kristian> FeestBjitje: ok.
<maswan> regress: It requires a bit of fiddling to setup a network boot server, but sure, there is a way.
<Corporal_Dirge> timbobsteve, I'm in a sling. I don't want to do that at the moment.
<regress> maswan: any terms I could google for?
<kristian> FeestBjitje: /home/kristian/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<CyDrive> Can someone help me congiure wine i eep getting this error when i click on audio in the control tab
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: no... i wouldn't say that comparison is correct.... its more like you may have accidentally put your house key in the ignition and broke it ;)
<CyDrive> owner@owner-laptop:~$ winecfg
<CyDrive> Unknown device ID 3150, please report. Assuming plain R300.
<CyDrive> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<CyDrive> Creating link /home/owner/.kde/socket-owner-laptop.
<CyDrive> can't create mcop directory
<squid0> anyone?
<maswan> regress: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: can you at least goto the terminal and type "sudo cfdisk /dev/HARDDISK" and see if it opens
<Corporal_Dirge> timbobsteve, That's not the case. Maybe if I was trying to format a banana. But my analagy is closer than yours.
<regress> maswan: awesome, checking it out now
<maswan> regress: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<maddox> maswan: awesome x2
<regress> I just downloaded the alternate cd iso for the 3rd time, and it's not working, so looking for something more direct
<FeestBijtje> kristian, found it?
<Corporal_Dirge> i'm going to risk another reboot and see what else stops working.
<maswan> the wiki is probably more informative than the files. :)
<kristian> FeestBijtje: Yes, /home/kristian/Desktop/, if that could be correct?
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: I will try and help you if you let me
<Corporal_Dirge> I can always wipe and reload the HDD for a second time this weekend.
<FeestBijtje> kristian, it should be there
<Corporal_Dirge> Well, nothing is working. There's not even an error. It's saying my HDD is NTFS when it's not
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: is that what cfdisk said ?
<kristian> FeestBijtje: Ok. /home/kristian/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run. How do I use chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run  now?
<celenk> I just installed Ubuntu and I can't seem to connect to the internet using DHCP(what I use on windows) is there any help document I can look at?  or could someone help me?
<timbobsteve> celenk: type ifconfig at the console and tell me if you have been given an IP address by DHCP
<Corporal_Dirge> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: did u use sudo ? (just checking)
<Corporal_Dirge> yes
<celenk> timbobsteve, should it list that under eth0, or lo?
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: OK... and what is the hdd device name ?
<timbobsteve> celenk: eth0 is the first ethernet card... lo is the loobback device... eth0 is the one you want
<celenk> timbobsteve, eth0 has nothing listed that looks like an IP address
<Corporal_Dirge> /dev/sda1 & 2
<FeestBijtje> kristian, do: sudo chmod +x /home/kristian/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<wizgrav> hello
<timbobsteve> Corporal_Dirge: do you have the correct SCSI modules loaded for you HDD controller ?
<speirs> ati fglrx problem: I have a x700 pro agp on a via mobo with onboard vga. I'm experiencing screen corruption while moving windows. I tried fedora, suse, ubuntu with several versions of fglrx driver. help is appreciated. the problem wasn't there with my previous motherboard nforce chipset. yet the onboard vga on via board couldn't be disabled.
<Corporal_Dirge> It's USB an it was working fine earlier today. So yes.
<wizgrav> has anyone upgraded to the CVS dri packages ( for XGL ) and had a boot failure with PANIC : cyclic dependancy ?
<lassegs> if i just installed a package from apt-get, how do i find out waht command to use to make it run?
<Tape> Could anyone help me installing WoW with wine?
<kristian> FeestBijtje: Ok, done. Now I have made a .deb pack?
<Corporal_Dirge> Tape, there's a specific forum for that.
<FeestBijtje> kristian, its a .run file you must use: .sh /home/kristian/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<vaka> where are saved the main menu's shortcuts?
<Corporal_Dirge> Tape, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<celenk> timbobsteve ?
<Corporal_Dirge> rebooting...
<kristian> FeestBijtje: cool, now a linux-ati install working :)
<CyDrive> can someone help me with the winecfg?
<Guard] [an> hmm how can i have .wmv videos on website be displayed ?
<kevinz> Hello, I am using laptop and hoping to enable an external monitor. Is there an easy way in Ubuntu to do so? Or is there a direction to some not-so-easy way?
<Guard] [an> the mozilla mplayer plugin gives me only sound
<kristian> FeestBijtje: Is this code almost the same as you send? ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<celenk> I just installed Ubuntu and I can't seem to connect to the internet using DHCP(what I use on windows) is there any help document I can look at?  or could someone help me?
<FeestBijtje> kristian you don't need to convert it to a .deb package
<CyDrive> can someone help me with wine?
<FeestBijtje> kristian its a .run file with means you can run it inmedietly
<JdGordon> can anyone help me install libsdl-dev ? the package is complaining about dependancies having a too new version installed?
<snoops> celenk can you connect with you use static?
<CyDrive> can someone please help me with wine?
<link_36p> Hey XGL users around?
<celenk> snoops, I don't believe so, but how could I configure it to try?
<link_36p> ill help u with wine
<link_36p> (dont count on me)
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, back.
<Xyc0> what is the command to open VLC in skin mode?
<kristian> FeestBijtje: Ah, learned something now! But... If you just look at this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910&highlight=9800pro+ati , why do he make .deb packages?
<link_36p> CyDrive - wahts your problem?
<snoops> system>administratrion>networking celenk
<snoops> then choose your eth controller.. properties
<CyDrive> when i do winecfg i get the configuration menu but in my terminal i see this error and i still cant use wine when i clic ok Unknown device ID 3150, please report. Assuming plain R300.
<snoops> yup link_36p I'm a total xgl fanboi
<link_36p> Really?
<celenk> snoops, does not work either =(
<link_36p> snoops - im a gaming and xgl fanboy.
<snoops> ahh.. link_36p :(
<link_36p> snoops - ya its sucks :(
<snoops> basically you can create another x server session, and run it in that
<link_36p> snoops - You know a super fast way to switch into plain X?
<snoops> but not a fun way
<snoops> personally I absolutely loathe how much you have to restart x in linux.. the whole thing needs to be rethought!
<link_36p> snoops - curresntly i just cooked up a simple script to replace my xorg.conf and kdmrc files
<link_36p> snoops - but ive been changing sooo much its starting to get on my nerves! :'(
<snoops> yeah.. :(
<snoops> buy another computer!
<Corporal_Dirge> Yeah, I gave up trying to get dual monitors in Linux.
<mcpowley> does anyone use gmusicbrowser? Or does anyone have a suggestion for a good library based media player with last.fm support, and album art fetching other than amarok, and banshee?
<link_36p> snoops - Do you know a way to maybe script a Xorg reboot (like ctrl-alt backspace) with a auto login! :o
<snoops> celenk umm :( do you know if the chipset is supported in nix?
<squid0> cwillu, or anyone who can help: i'm upgrading breezy to dapper via the ship-it cd. i edited sources.list after mounting and adding the kubuntu 6.06 cd as a source, so that this is the only enabled (uncommented) source. However when i do apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade, it only upgrades 4 packages. I thought it would upgrade a whole bunch, and do some major work. What's going on?
<snoops> or if it's possibly a problem with your network?
<kristian> FeestBijtje: I have to "sudo aticonfig --initial" but it seems that I don't have xorg.conf?
<celenk> snoops, I'm not sure, but this computer is also on linux, hooked up to the network
<JdGordon> anyone been able to install libsdl-dev on ubuntu?
<kristian> I have tried to sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf, but it's empty.
<FeestBijtje> kristian, xorg.conf is located in /etx/x11/xorg.conf
<stgraber> mcpowley: The next version of rhythmbox will do all the things you want. Maybe you can find a backport from Edgy
<link_36p> squid0 - try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<snoops> because it's a capital X11 kristian
<snoops> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<squid0> link_36p: no joy :( just tells me that 8 packages can't be upgraded
<link_36p> Hmmm
<link_36p> im assuming you already did
<snoops> celenk not sure dude.. I'm too inexperienced in that area :(
<link_36p> an update squid?
<link_36p> apt-get update
<snoops> link_36p err well I think you could script it all
<squid0> link_36p: for breezy, or for dapper?
<kristian> FeestBijtje: Nice ;)
<link_36p> snoops - oh really even the login you think?
<link_36p> squid - dapper
<JdGordon> how do i get around this? "libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<squid0> link_36p: that's the thing: i don't want to use the net, cause i can't download much. i'd rather use the cd first, and then 'patch up' the updates from the net
<celenk> snoops, and I don't think it's the chipset, as I found a post of someone using the same mobo as me with no problems on same ubuntu version =(
<FeestBijtje> kristian, found it?
<snoops> you probably will have to enter password I guess.. I'm just thinking you could use xvkbd to send x your keyboard commands
<link_36p> squid0 - Are you upgrading a breezy install with a dapper CD?
<kristian> Feestbijtje: Yes :) But have to restart now, brb.
<squid0> link_36p: yes
<link_36p> snoops - http://pastebin.ca/90084
<mcpowley> stgraber, Rhythmbox is kind of slow, but it's nice...where's the album art support thouygh? I was using gmusicbrowser, which I was liking a lot, but I couldn't get the album art fetcher to work
<link_36p> squid0 - unhonestly I dont know much about the subject but it sounds like its not using the CD, could you identify that the 4 packages it did list for upgrade were in fact from the CD?
<snoops> link_36p not sure about auto gdm logins.. another ttyl maybe?
<link_36p> snoops - sure thing man
<Corporal_Dirge> Well, 50G being encrypted through USB 1.1, I won't find out if this worked for another 12 hours.
<matusbraga> I'm with a problem, my aMule is crashing and closing. How i do to repair?
<celenk> snoops, or anyone else - when I set up a static ip, and try to ping the router, it gives me a "Destination host unreachable" error
<squid0> link_36p: well, about half an hour ago it did update a few (about 4) packages from the cd. so i guess that these ones that it isn't updating are because of some conflict. but yes, i think i can confirm that they're from the cd
<Enverex> Are there any programs that let me write to an NTFS partition?
<rpedro> matusbraga: /join #amule
<egonw_> how can I verify wether a network chip on my machine's motherboard is broken or not?
<kristian> Feestbijtje: Now I did fglrxinfo, but Mesa is still there.. :/
<snoops> as far as xvkbd is concerned I'd send it.. "/usr/binxvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Ctrl_L] \[Alt_L] \[Backspace] ""
<snoops> do you get any info if you ifconfig in terminal celenk?
<Enverex> kristian, did you set /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the fglrx video driver rather than ati?
<Corporal_Dirge> Enverex, yes. I can't recal off the top of my head. Google will show it. I think there was a slashdot article a couple days ago too.
<snoops> (pastebin.ca it)
<Enverex> Thanks Corporal_Dirge
<rpedro> kristian: go to http://ubuntuforums.org , and search for 'ati mesa issue' , there's a topic therre on that
<Lynoure> egonw_: install a configuration that is known to work with that chip, then try? No easier way than that, I suppose. And even that is not bulletproof
<link_36p> squid0 - Im kinda stumped on this one, (seeing as how when it upgraded the 4 it SHOULD upgrade any other availible packages), and i cannot think of any reason why it wouldnt, are you sure that you have not performed any updates online recently?
<kristian> Enverex: No, how do I do that=
<egonw_> Lynoure: can confirm that...
<kristian> ?
<kristian> rpedro: On my way :)
<egonw_> Lynoure: one moment I was online, the next the led on the hub was out for the port of my machine
<rpedro> kristian: but first check that you did enable fglrx in your xorg.conf
<celenk> snoops, yes, it gives me an inet addr of 192.168.0.100 which is what I set it to... other than that what would I be looking for?
<squid0> link_36p: i think i last updated breezy last night via apt-get update
<cristy> hello
<egonw_> Lynoure:  so, I had a working setup up to some moment this morning
<Enverex> kristian, open the file I just told you about, go about 3/4 the way down where it has your video card and change where it says Driver to fglrx instead of ati
<Enverex> Corporal_Dirge, Damn, it's not in synaptic :(
<snoops> not too sure sorry celenk
<kristian> Enverex: It is fglrx
<FeestBijtje> kristian, try to google it up i don't know how to fix that :(
<Enverex> hmm, it should be right then
<link_36p> squid0 - I believe the majority of packages will have the same version no matter what distos repo it comes from.
<kristian> Feestbijtje: I'll try everything :) Thx alot
<kristian> :)
<link_36p> celenk - your problem is cimple pinging the router?
<link_36p> celenk - simply*
<squid0> link_36p: ah. but surely it knows which distro they're for, as well?
<kristian> Enverex: Yepp, it should work by now?
<celenk> link_36p, no, I'm trying to figure out why I can't get the internet to work, I just pointed out I can't even ping the router
<amit> any one can help me?
<rpedro> kristian: check the topic on ubuntuforums.org
<Enverex> kristian, yeah..
<link_36p> squid0 - im not really sure.
<amit> any one help me?????????
<rpedro> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Lynoure> amit: hard to tell, without knowing what your problem is
<amit> i am trying to install ck-erp
<Enverex> Stupid question, but how do I get the usual icons on my desktop like Gnome should by default (You know the Home folder, "Computer" icon, etc)
<squid0> link_36p: ok, thanks. so where should i go from here? i definitely don't want to clean install over
<amit> i have extracted all the files in egroupware directory now what to do/
<stgraber> mcpowley: For rhythmbox, last.fm, lyrics and album art support come in the version that's actually in Edgy
<stgraber> mcpowley: With a nice plugin system
<Corporal_Dirge> Enverex, Got multiverse and everything else?
<kristian> rpedro: I'll search for it now
<Lynoure> amit: If it is not a ubuntu package, the developers of it are prolly the best people to ask
<link_36p> celenk - Forgive me if i ask you to do things snoops has already told you, to start out with a dummie (i just like to get  a feel for the situation) question, are the LEDs on the ethernet port and router indicated a connection?
<Enverex> Corporal_Dirge, Yup
<celenk> link_36p, yes
<amit> its tar.gz package
<Enverex> Corporal_Dirge, Neither ntfs-3g (the one you refered to) and Captive are in synaptic
<mcpowley> stgraber, Oh, I read your message wrong ;) MmMm edgy scheduled for release october right?
<Lynoure> amit: then, yep, see above.
<Seveas> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<amit> and can run on ubuntu.
<link_36p> celenk - assuming that the router has DHCP enabled, have you done "sudo dhclient"
<hyperstream> how long does capplets-data take to update?? just wondering if its crashed
<hyperstream> nvm
<celenk> link_36p, no, but I'll try it now?
<kristian> rpedro: The sticky you mean?
<amit> i am using LAMP eGroupware and now trying to install CK-ERP
<Enverex> Icons on desktop? Anyone? heh
<link_36p> squid0 - I havent done thisbut im not sure, i believe you can upgrade by just booting the CD. (dont quote me on this or anything)
<link_36p> squid0 - I believe after that you might be able to use dapper repos/
<rpedro> kristian: I think it is an howto
<link_36p> celenk - Please do.
<amit> whats ur sugestion?
<Lynoure> amit: seen http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=24035&group_id=95572 already?
<celenk> link_36p, "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<doojin> hi
<rpedro> kristian: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283
<link_36p> celenk - Im going to say this is a problem with your router.
<squid0> link_36p: i'll try it, very carefully
<squid0> thanks
<celenk> link_36p, I'd like to think so, but I'm currently connected to the router with this computer
<doojin> Does anybody know where to talk about bluetooth headsets?
<celenk> link_36p, and the other computer was on the internet not 15 minutes ago in windows
<link_36p> link_36p - and the windows PC, using DHCP/
<amit> dear i have completed step 3 now unable to understand step 4
<kristian> rpedro: is it not the same as the wiki howto??
<amit>  dear i have completed step 3 now unable to understand step 4
<link_36p> celenk - and the windows PC, using DHCP/
<Lynoure> amit: they are mentioning webpages to find more information from. The software does not come with ubuntu, so unless you are lucky, it might be no one here has ever used it
<celenk> link_36p, yes
<Enverex> grrr
<Enverex> checking for fuse >= 2.5.0... configure: error: ntfs-3g requires FUSE version >= 2.5.0.
<rpedro> kristian: it's a howto/troubleshooting topic for when dri is messed up using fglrx, this is, when fglrxinfo reports 'Mesa indirect'
<Seveas> !info fuse dapper
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in dapper
<amit> well
<Seveas> !info libfusew dapper
<ubotu> Package libfusew does not exist in dapper
<Seveas> !info libfuse2 dapper
<ubotu> libfuse2: Filesystem in USErspace library. In repository main, is extra. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<amit> well
<link_36p> celenk - Have you checked for any possible hardware problems - using a cross-over cables, possible a bad port on the router.
<kristian> rpedro: I see that i have post a post in that already;) Nice!
<Enverex> Seveas, I have libfuse2 and libfuse-dev installed
<celenk> link_36p, I think I've found the problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83710&highlight=uli
<link_36p> celenk - out of curiosity, what was it??
<celenk> link_36p, I'm going to try and put in another nic card, update to dapper, and hopefully it will work
<Seveas> Enverex, fuse in dapper is 2.4 so you're out of luck unless you rebuild the fuse module and lib from source
<celenk> link_36p, the chipset seems to not work entirely with ubuntu 5.10, apparently it's fixed in dapper, but as I'm out of blank cds, I'm stuck with the 5.10 cd
<Enverex> ack, just noticed the version numbers, ok
<celenk> link_36p, ULI chipset, that is
<link_36p> celenk - ya that might be a problem :p
<NulNuk> hallo
<Enverex> Damn, they are up to 2.5.3, it really needs to be updated
<Enverex> Seveas, Is making Ububtu synaptic packages hard?
<Seveas> Enverex, in the case of fuse it'll not be easy
<Lynoure> amit: If you speak chinese, there is google group for it
<amit> i don't know chinies.
<Lynoure> amit: it seems lots of the people also port in English there
<amit> give url
<Lynoure> amit: http://groups.google.com/group/CK-ERP-zh_CN
<NulNuk> does some one know how to configure Ubuntu to wireless conection with USB addapter ,I did allI saw writed ,and still no internet?
<Lynoure> amit: Can I get a thank you in exchange?
<NulNuk> if you help :0P
<amit> ofcourse thanks a lot I think U r Linux GURU is so.
<NulNuk> <<<<sily guru :0P
<Lynoure> amit: there is also an English speaking one, same just search google groups for CK-ERP
<amit> I am brand new in Unix haven't any knowledge of ABC in same
<Lynoure> amit: Not really a guru, just seasoned search engine user :)
<Enverex> Seveas, Problem is, if I remove fuse from synaptic it wants to remove everything else... so I'd have to compile from source and overwrite the old one...
<Ignite_> Amarok isn't playing ogg flac files, anyone know how to fix this?
<NulNuk> no one see me?
<amit> from where u r?
<link_36p> Lynoure - know any good google hacks for mp3s? :p
<amit> could u help me to lean Unix?
<NulNuk> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Enverex> ack, UADE isn't in synaptic either
<Guard] [an> hmm seems that i made a mistake, did "sudo usermod -Gusers username" now i'm no more part of sudoers. how can i fix this please ???
<Enverex> NulNuk, SHH
<keeperofdakeys> gaim crashes a few seconds after i log in
<amit> ur mail id plz?
<Ignite_> link_36p, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hyperstream> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NulNuk> LOL ,I start thinking no one see me :0{
<kristian> Everyone here have to take a look here, if you have problems with your ati driver! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&page=16&highlight=ati+mesa
<void^> Guard] [an: try recovery mode.
<Guard] [an> void: then what to do while in recovery mode ?
<keeperofdakeys> keeperofdakets@hotmail.com
<keeperofdakeys> *keeperofdakeys@hotmail.com
<Ignite_> Amarok isn't playing ogg flac files, anyone know how to fix this? (having to use the outdated, slightly ugly xmms :( )
<Ignite_> oh i already asked in here...
<keeperofdakeys> how to prevent gaim from crashing
<Lynoure> Ignite_: oggs or flacs? or neither?
<Ignite_> ogg vorbis works fine, its ogg flac that won't play
<keeperofdakeys> fine
<Enverex> erm, OGG is OGG, FLAC is FLAC
<Ignite_> ogg is a container
<Ignite_> not a format
<Enverex> When you encode with oggencoder then, what format does it make the audio files?
<Ignite_> never used it
<Ignite_> maybe you have an option?
<Enverex> I have lots of music files in OGG format. OGM is a container, OGG is a format.
<Enverex> (OGG is a lossy audio format)
<keeperofdakeys> how do you prevent gaim from crashing after you've logged in
<rshadow> whats a good way to get a custom iptables script to start on boot?
<Guard] [an> void^ : well, typing "groups" shows me that i'm in the admin group. sudo should work then
<Ignite_> Enverex, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg
<Enverex> Guard] [an, : I thought you had to be in "wheel" for sudo or is that just su?
<remote|ChybbeR> Can any one help me to install phpmyadmin, i've try'd but it not gone so well
<Enverex> Wikipedia != A reliable source of information
<Jeeves_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/adduser/+bug/53229
<narfmaster> Enverex, you're thinking of Gentoo
<Enverex> ah, heh
<Ignite_> Enverex, http://www.vorbis.com/faq/#names
<Enverex> meh
<ruxpin> what's the package for mplayer?
<narfmaster> ruxpin, mplayer
<ruxpin> narfmaster: not found....
<Seveas> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<narfmaster> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Lynoure> Ignite_: do native flacs play?
<DarkMageZ> i'm trying to set my screen resolution to 1280x960, but it doesn't appear in the options under "screen resolution"... this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18205
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, maybe your monitor can't do it?
<wraithkeeper> i use hp notebook for ubuntu 5.10 but the screen is not work well
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone use tightvnc?
<DarkMageZ> narfmaster, i can use it and higher under windows
<wraithkeeper> always when i logout the screen will black and never light.
<weedar> Whenever I try to run sudo I get the following error: sudo: unable to lookup laptop.grok.gotdns.org via gethostbyname()
<keeperofdakeys> gaim keeps crashing
<my_astan> Salah
<void^> DarkMageZ: perhaps your monitor refresh rate settings are incorrect
<webxp> DarkMageZ:  is that what your monitor really supports? Section "Monitor"
<webxp>         Identifier   "PH107E/V/S/G"
<webxp>         HorizSync    30.0 - 60.0
<webxp>         VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0
<webxp>         Option            "DPMS"
<weedar> Is there any way to fix this? I can't even change my hostname since sudo won't work :/
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, you sure about those scanning frequencies?
<DarkMageZ> narfmaster, hmm, that's what i've allways used under ubuntu...
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, those are probably a little low
<ruxpin> narfmaster: ah ok
<webxp> DarkMageZ Horiz / Vert
<my_astan> Tidur ker?
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, what model is your monitor?
<keeperofdakeys> gaim keeps crashing
<Ignite_> Lynoure, no :(
<DarkMageZ> narfmaster, it's a philips 107s6
<hyperstream> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, http://supercheappc.biz/site/product_info.php?products_id=816
<kristian_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&page=16&highlight=ati+mesa, do you got a problem with Mesa?
<kristian_> take a look there
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, H 30 - 71 / V 50 -160
<Wizardling> Hi. For the second release in a row Ubuntu for Mac does not work on old CRT iMacs
<Wizardling> after the loading screen there's nothing.
<Wizardling> just a blank screen
<narfmaster> Wizardling, is the clock set?
<Lynoure> Ignite_: Which version of Amarok?
<Enverex> Seveas, Wasn't hard to get working, just installed gcc, gcc++ then compiled libfuse and then compiled ntfs-3g, heh
<Skorm> Wizardling: looks like you have a problem
<DarkMageZ> narfmaster, hmm, k, i'll give that a try
<Ignite_> Lynoure, 1.4.1
<Seveas> Enverex, I never said compiling would be hard - packaging will be ;)
<Wizardling> Yes, the clock is set - why would that result in a blank screen after the loading screen?
<Enverex> Seveas, Oh I know, but I come from Gentoo where things just brake for the hell of it, lol
<Lynoure> Ignite_: I found a lot of things hinting at a bug in libxine causing this
<narfmaster> Wizardling, i was thinking you had the "date bug"
<Enverex> Is it possible to give a user permission to mount and unmount any drives?
<Seveas> Enverex, that sounds like a pretty accurat edescription of gentoo 
<Ignite_> Lynoure, yeah, guys in #amarok said to upgrade it to version 1.1.2, gonna give it a try :)
<narfmaster> Wizardling, that's what the date bug would do
<Lynoure> Ignite_: Sounds like a good next step.
<Wizardling> IIRC I got the live CD of the previous release working with a change of the default screen resolution.
<KJro> hello all ..
<Enverex> I used Gentoo for about 4 years in total, spent most the time fixing it. I got Ubuntu set up with everything installed in about 30 mins (I mean with all my own programs added) where as I'd still be compiling 20 hours or more later with Gentoo.
<Enverex> Seveas, ? Is it possible to give a user permission to mount and unmount any drives?
<Wizardling> But as to FINDING that info again...
<Wizardling> It was a known problem with Ubuntu on CRT iMacs.
<Wizardling> Very frustrating this has not been fixed.
<Seveas> enverix, put this in /etc/sudoers: the_username ALL=NOPASSWD: mount
<Dai-Galean> Wizardling:: It does sound like you have a issue with the Desktopmanager and resolutions
<narfmaster> Wizardling, you should try to update your firmware as well
<Seveas> then the_username can use sudo to mount
<Wizardling> My fireware is updated
<narfmaster> Wizardling, :) just checking
<Wizardling> the iMacs in question normally run MacOS 10.3.9
<KJro> HOW  do i rename a set of 81 files from "Picture 001.jpg"  to "Picture001.jpg" .. where the 3 digit number 001 go's to 081  ????
<Infecto> man bash
<narfmaster> man rename
<Enverex> Seveas, I still get "Unable to mount the selected volume. mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/sdc1"
<Seveas> 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1'
<maswan> KJro: rename 's/ //' (be careful with rename though, you want to look it up and figure out what it does. if in doubt, make a backup copy in another directory of the files)
<Enverex> Seveas, I'm clicking a button on the Gnome panel, I can't put sudo infront of that, heh
<Enverex> Hence why I asked for a way to give users permission to just mount any drives (without su or sudo)
<KJro> you know.... i read man off rename did a search in google.... and .. well maybe i am dumm ... but i have no idea how to explain to him .. what i want
<Dai-Galean> Wizardling:: have you tried isntalling it with out a DM and x and see if you get the cmd line
<Wizardling> Well, searching Ubuntu's help for iMac screen resolution results in nada
<cef> Enverex: 'man gksudo'
<KJro> was hoping some of you could just give me the exact expression
<Dai-Galean> And good morning to everyone btw
<KJro> maswan -> any idea ?
<maswan> KJro: rename 's/ //' Picture*
<KJro> could you explain to me what it dose ?
<KJro> s/ is ?
<Enverex> cef: That still needs you to run gksudo infront of it =/
<DarkMageZ> narfmaster, no change :(
<Enverex> hmm, maybe I'll just change my UID to 0 and be done with it, heh
<Dai-Galean> <-- Has now been running ubuntu for 3 or so months and thought I would see what the community in the irc was like
<maswan> KJro: it replaces (s/ = substitute) the " " to the bit between the last two //'s (that is, nothing).
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, surprising
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, that always worked for me
<maswan> KJro: s/ic/moo/ would leave you with Pmooture...
<cristiano> hello i have found a mdf image which has been splitted in .md0 and md1, do u know hot to rebuild them?
<KJro> aha .... now i get it.... do you have something to count ?
<sonny> i install an ubuntu on my notebook but have a promble the screen always display black how can i do?
<KJro> like  : rename bunch of random named files to name<number> ?
<maswan> KJro: If you want the numbers to stay the same, you can just run that. If you want to renumber the pictures, that gets trickier.
<cef> Enverex: you can make a button that runs gksudo, which runs the command. just right click on the button, hit properties, and add 'gksudo ' before the command you want to run
<Enverex> That's not the point
<Enverex> These are the automated mount buttons that appear on their own
<narfmaster> Enverex, i think you'd need to edit fstab for what you want
<Axe_> Does anyone know if its possible to run a program in Wine that uses the firewire port
<KJro> manswan could you point me to an explanation to all the param's ..... ?
<cef> Enverex: ahh those things. then you probably want to do something like adding the 'user' option to the fstab entry
<foreman> hi, can anyone tell me how to change my system wide setting to iso-8859-15 rather then utf-8?
<Enverex> They don't have fstab entries as they are automatic via DBUS
<maswan> KJro: man rename and man perlre
<Enverex> Meh, I'll just switch to UID0 and not worry about it, thanks anyway
<cristiano> no clues for me?
<cef> Enverex: ok.. is the user a member of the plugdev group? cos I can do this sort of stuff by default
<maswan> KJro: man perlrequick might be a quicker and easier reading than perlre
<Enverex> cef: Erm, probably not, I'd never heard of it
<narfmaster> Enverex, did you look at pmount?
<Enverex> I guess I dislike not being UID0 anyway as I have to keep typing in the root password all the time and don't have rights to save to places and have to keep jumping through hoops
<cef> Enverex: pmount, dbus and plugdev sort of work together on this
<Enverex> Yeah, I'm already in the plugdev group
<foreman> anyone? I bet it's not that hard, I just n't know how to do it
<cristiano> pls guys help me!!! i have mdf, mds, md0 and md1, how to build md0 and md1 to have again the mdf complete file?
<foreman> the language selecter doesn't offer system wide default locale selection
<cef> Enverex: what's the tool you're using? is it the "Disk Mounter" applet?
<foreman> and dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't offer it either (nor does it offer me a selection of what locales to install)
<KJro> it says no manual entry for perlequick
<Enverex> cef: Yes, I also can't mount or unmount from the icon that appear on the desktop either
<Enverex> Other than "omg u r going to get h4x3d!!" argument, is there anything wrong with running as UID0?
<Axe_> Does anyone know if its possible to run a program in Wine that uses the firewire port? Any ideas
<Axe_> I'm gessing no
<cef> Enverex: that's very weird.. sounds definitely like a permissions problem of some sort, or something isn't communicating
<doneir> foreman, yeah, dapper changed how you setup locales
<foreman> doneir: and how can one do that now?
<pjot> anyone familiar with gambas who can help me a bit?
<narfmaster> cristiano, you may be stuck having to use Alcohol
<doneir> foreman, there's a thread on the wiki.ubuntu.com forums (i think... it's ubuntu something, think it's the wiki) that shows how to do it now. Or alternatively, just google for "dapper dpkg-reconfigure locales", you'll get a number of hits
<cef> Enverex: were you a member of the plugdev group or did you just add yourself?
<Enverex> cef: Always have been afaikt
<cristiano> narfmaster: u suggest to use Alcohol on linux?
<foreman> doneir: okay, thanks
<Enverex> -k +c
<narfmaster> cristiano, i don't think you can :/
<cef> Enverex: ok good.. just if you weren't, you'd need to log out and back in again... hrmmm
<narfmaster> cristiano, but why on Earth would you need it?
<Enverex> cef: Other than "omg u r going to get h4x3d!!" argument, is there anything wrong with running as UID0?
<cristiano> narfmaster: i've never seen splitted mdf files before so i dunno what to do on Linux :(
<cristiano> narfmaster: i've found a DVD image which appear to have been splitted in this strange way :(
<narfmaster> cristiano, sorry all i ever deal with are iso and nrg files
<Axe_> is there any easy way to access SMB shares?
<narfmaster> cristiano, have you tried Nero?
<Axe_> And make them automatically mount
<doneir> crimsun, you can use mdf2iso to convert an mdf to an iso, but a split mdf? not sure
<cristiano> narfmaster: negative, where to find Nero for Linux?
<snoops> you can grab a nautilus script to mount them Axe_
<narfmaster> cristiano, Nero makes a version for Linux - just search on their site
<Axe_> snoops, where would I find a said script
<doneir> apparently it's not too crash hot though
<cristiano> narfmaster: thx i'll let u know :) btw i don't want to burn this image but just open it
<cef> Enverex: what does 'cat /sys/block/sdc/removable' say?
<snoops> Axe_ http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-filesysmgt.php
<snoops> I believe you're looking for mount samba share in particular
<Dai-Galean> cristiano:: http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<Enverex> cef: 0
<cef> Enverex: that'd be it then
<cef> Enverex: edit /etc/pmount.allow and add in the devices you want to allow people to mount/unmount
<cristiano> thx Dai-Galean
<Dai-Galean> np
<Wizardling1> is there a list of known problems with Ubuntu for Mac?
<Enverex> cef, Erm, I want to allow everything that I may ever plug in, but unless it accept "*" then that's going to be a mess
<Corporal_Dirge> no shockwave for Firefox on Linux?
<Enverex> Corporal_Dirge, Only AMD64
<snoops> no shockwave at all
<Enverex> Oh, I'm thinking flash
<Enverex> heh
<Corporal_Dirge> Damn.
<cef> Enverex: if it's removab le, then it would automatically allow you access regardless
<Enverex> cef, Well it isn't, heh
<Enverex> cef: Other than "omg u r going to get h4x3d!!" argument, is there anything wrong with running as UID0? <<
<cef> Enverex: according to the kernel though, sdc isn't removable
<Corporal_Dirge> No wonder all my usual sites don't work
<Enverex> cef: It's SATA and I plugged it in after boot
<cef> Enverex: you won't get support from anyone here running everything as uid0
<DarkMageZ> narfmaster, interestingly enough, i added 1280x1024 to the list, and that works. very odd
<Enverex> cef: Why?
<Pecisk> Enverex: let's say it is not wrong, it is not simply clever and safe
<narfmaster> DarkMageZ, yes it is odd
<cef> Enverex: because it's not a supported way
<sonny> i install an ubuntu on my notebook but have a promble the screen always display black how can i do?
<Enverex> Pecisk, How is it not "clever and safe"?
<Enverex> I'm kinda just getting sick of having to jump through hoops all the time and not being able to do it the easy way because, for lack of reason, it's "not clever and safe"
<cef> Enverex: apart from the "you can be hacked" type aspect, there is also the "you've just accidently deleted most of your drive" type problems
<Enverex> cef: What is the difference between rm -rf / and sudo rm -rf /? Nothing
<Enverex> That's a moot point
<Wizardling1> God, I can't believe Ubuntu 6.06 is broken on tray-loading iMacs, just as 5.10 was.
<cef> Enverex: and ubuntu has been laid out speficially to avoid needing root where possible, so you may get unexplained behaviour
<narfmaster> tray-loading iMacs?
<Wizardling1> yes
<void^> Enverex: you are free to do whatever you want. just when you ask questions on irc and mention you run everything as root, don't be surprised about random bashing. :] 
<Flannel> !tell Enverex about sudo
<narfmaster> i've only ever seen slot-loaders
<Flannel> Enverex: that page goes over the merits of using sudo
<hyperstream> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Enverex> Flannel, Please try reading the conversation before pointing out uncessary things
<Enverex> Well I need to enter the damn password all the time while running anything from the admin menu (Why? I'm the only user) and not being able to do things like access my own damn drives
<Flannel> Enverex: you were asking for WHY sudo should be used, that page goes over it.
<narfmaster> Enverex, man root_sudo
<Enverex> I've been using Linux for over 4 years, I KNOW what sudo is and does
<teroedni> Enverex; sudo stays on for a while dosent it?
<narfmaster> Enverex, that man root_sudo is Ubuntu-specific
<Enverex> I'm just sick of having to enter my password 8000 times a day and having to append sudo to any commands in the terminal
<doneir> then just spawn a root shell (sudo -s) and work to your hearts content
<thoreauputic> Enverex: so use sudo -i
<Guest477> use the way you like if you are comfortable with a lower lever of security, but i must say
<Guest477> the annoyance is a small price
<Pecisk> Enverex: if you have to use root password 8000 times a day, then is very big possibility that you do something very wrong :)
<Guest477> i know what he means though
<Flannel> Enverex: you can mount your drives so you don't need sudo to access them.
<Pecisk> Enverex: and there is sudo bash for nasty console of mighty root
<Enverex> Ok, when I was running Windows I was never "haxored" so the chance of it happening while running Ububtu is even more remote and if I'm going to do something stupid and issue a command to format my HD it still wont make any difference because I'll just have put sudo infront of it
<Guest477> for instance... my ip is always detected at boot, the router ip not the isp ip
<Guest477> i change it each time i logon
<Guest477> can i fix that permanently?
<Flannel> Enverex: since you obviously know everything, one wonders why you're here in the first place.  besides to allow us to bask in your glory.
<cef> this all started because his SATA drive that was plugged in AFTER boot is not marked as removable. this to me looks like a kernel bug, as it's not marking the drive as removable. if it did, this wouldn't be suck a big problem
<Axe_> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20System%20Management/Mount_Samba_Share how would I go about using this script
<Enverex> cef: Well, having to enter the root password EVERY TIME I select something on the admin system menu is equally as annoying
<Enverex> I just don't see the logic in all this paranoia of running as root
<thoreauputic> Enverex: the question is not whether Linux is ready for you, but whether you are ready for Linux
<roshan_s> Enverex: By default it only asks for your password if it's more than IIRC 5 min after you last entered it
<Enverex> thoreauputic, I'm sorry, who exactly asked that question?
<Dai-Galean> Enverex:: basically it more so jsut for saftey
<Guest477> my ip is always detected at boot, the router ip not the isp ip.... can i fix this so that i won't need to change it manually each time?
<cef> Enverex: you could just 'man sudoers', look for 'authenticate' and then update your sudo config to NOT PROMPT for passwords you know.
<void^> Enverex: use `sudo -i` for laziness. that's as far as any sane person needs to go.
<thoreauputic> Enverex: consider it a comment on your current state of mind
<Enverex> cef, That still means any programs that need root (and don't use gksudo) will need me to run them from a terminal sudoing
<doneir> Guest477, short answer: yes see 'man interfaces'
<mp3guy> I'm having a problem installing libavahi-client-dev, synaptic says its not installable
<Guest477> thank you don
<cef> Enverex: did I say it was a full solution to your woes?
<Axe_> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20System%20Management/Mount_Samba_Share how would I go about using this script
<Flannel> !tell Axe_ about samba
<roshan_s> Enverex: That's not true. gksudo respects the sudo settings
<Flannel> Axe_: use that howto instead
<Enverex> roshan_s, I said if a program DIDN'T use gksudo
<Flannel> Enverex: SUDO respects sudo settings
<fresch> hi, i wrote a script to modify the sitelists of dansguardian in php. after these files have been modified i want to run /etc/init.d/dansguardian reload to load the changes. this needs to be run as root. i created a file i/usr/local/bin/filter-reload.sh which simply executes /etc/init.d/dansguardian reload. i then used chmod u+s to set the SUID bit on that script, so the php file can execute this script and have dansguardian reload the config.
<fresch> the problem is it doesn't work, any suggestions?
<roshan_s> Enverex: That problem would be fixed by adding a "Run As..." context menu entry
<thoreauputic> Enverex: by the way, Mac OS-X uses sudo too - on the same model - haven't heard alot of complaints about that ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jack1> hi
<narfmaster> fresch, /usr/local/bin ?
<IseeIsee> what would be the ideal specs of Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Enverex> That's because most Mac users are retards anyway and haven't been in a situation of "not" having to enter root passwords all the time
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<fresch> narfmaster, yes that is the directory the script is in
<Jack1> does anybody know sth about how to get the amaon music files (the old codec) working with real player 10?
<narfmaster> fresch, okay no problem :)
<roshan_s> Enverex: thoreauputic: And so will Vista, with a worse model. Imitation is the best form of flattery
<thoreauputic> Enverex: *sigh*
<Jack1> didnt find sth..
<Enverex> I'm just kinda irritated right now
<thoreauputic> Enverex: we noticed ;-)
<fatlip> noob question: where's fstab located?
<Enverex> I'm never in the right apparently and I seem to be the only person that finds jumping through hoops constantly is pointless in an environment that doesn't need it
<bimberi> fatlip: /etc/fstab
<fatlip> thanks :)
<roshan_s> fatlip: In the /etc/ directory
<bimberi> fatlip: np :)
<Flannel> Enverex: you're connected to the internet.  you need it.
<Lynoure> Enverex: most people who are bothered by sudo just go an change their system so that it is not used.
<thoreauputic> Enverex: you are completely free to alter the configuration of your system
<Enverex> thoreauputic, Well I'm not am I, considering I was told I wont get any support anywhere for anything if I do
<roshan_s> Enverex: That's because everybody who offers support thinks its a crazy idea to run as root. Switch to Linspire if you want to do that and still get support
<thoreauputic> Enverex: because the general opinion is that sudo is a good compromise, and it;s the Ubuntu default
<Lynoure> Enverex: Probably would still, but not on issues caused by your changes.
<thoreauputic> Enverex: running as root affects others, not just you
<azcazandco> hi everyone... I just borked my ubuntu install by editing xorg.conf and not I cant get in at all to uncomment my changes
<Lynoure> ...and even on issues cause by those changes, for money.
<Mikkas> hehe im screwed also people
<azcazandco> was trying to get my logitech mx510 working
<fatlip> within fstab.. where would i put -o (read only)? under options? because i have other options too
<Mikkas> trying to get GRUB reinstalled
<Flannel> azcazandco: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a text login, you can then edit it (with nano) there.
<thoreauputic> Enverex: consider the case of an unpatched vulnerablity on the internet, and you are running as root ...
<Wizardling> I'm distinctly unimpressed this problem with 5.10 seems to be present with 6.06 as well - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75604&highlight=imac+blank+screen
<roshan_s> azcazandco: If you can get to a command line, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<azcazandco> when do I do the ctrl-alt-f1?
* Wizardling wanders off to print out solution and hope it also works with 6.06
<azcazandco> i cant get to a command line
<Mikkas> can someone please give me a hand ? :)
<Enverex> thoreauputic, everything worth keeping on my machine in in ~/ anyway, so technically the damage wouldn't be any worse as root as they would have access to the only things that matter anyway
<narfmaster> Mikkas, :)
<Flannel> azcazandco: once you're fully booted.  Oh, you can also, at the grub menu, boot into "recovery mode"
<azcazandco> I have tried going to k7 recovery but it just hangs
<Mikkas> hey narf, cheers
<Mikkas> ya im dual booting XP and 6.06
<doneir> Mikkas, use a livecd or rescue cd, chroot your linux install, rerun grub
<Enverex> thoreauputic, also the chances of "being hacked" are remote as best, especially when behind a router and firewall
<Mikkas> lost my grub
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!
<azcazandco> and when I try to boot k7 normal it loads all the drivers etc then hangs
<Flannel> Mikkas: you installed windows afterwards? or what?
<SonicChao> !grub > Mikkas
<Dai-Galean> azcazandco:: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187177
<Dai-Galean> that might help
<thoreauputic> Enverex: you missed my point: running as root potentially affects others on the net - all it takes is a vulnerablity on your box to affect others ( consider the meaning of "Ubuntu" )
<Mikkas> afterwards kinda.. theres something wrong with my hard drive i think mayybe,,, anyway i lost my XP install and grub too.
<Mikkas> so im in terminal...
<Mikkas> chroot?
<Mikkas> not working
<Mikkas> tried su
<Mikkas> but i dont know the admin pass
<reZo> I'm getting a Error 15 when trying to install GRUB to /sha4 would might the problem be?
<Enverex> thoreauputic, What would stop them from running a DOS attack or something from inside my home under my account anyway? You wouldn't need root for that
<roshan_s> Enverex: One thing an attacker can't do w/o root privs is modify the kernel (i.e. install a rootkit)
<Flannel> Mikkas: you might try this too : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mikkas> mmmk
<PingunZ> hi, can I ask someone a very simple python question ?
<azcazandco> Dai-Galean: all of these suggestions are great but I can't get to a cli
<thoreauputic> Enverex: You are flying in the face of over 35 years of Unix wisdom - I won't argue with you, but I invite you to read the history and consider why the model was invented
<bimberi> fatlip: with the other options, comma separated, for example:   defaults,ro
<Mikkas> yeah ive tried running rescue.. cant get it to load
<Mikkas> said the command isnt recognised..
<Mikkas> thus, here i am :)
<fatlip> alright thanks :)
<Dai-Galean> azcazandco:: ahh, you cant boot to recovery?
<azcazandco> nope
<Flannel> azcazandco: boot to a liveCD and mount your harddrive
<bimberi> PingunZ: ask away, there's probably a #python channel too though
<Enverex> I just hate repitition and this is the hight of it... it pushes one of my buttons so to speak. But remember thoreauputic, it wasn't made as a desktop OS was it...
<bimberi> fatlip: yw :)
<PingunZ> is there anyone with a little knowladge of python here ?
<azcazandco> Live CD picks up my HD anyway :D
<Mikkas> hmm i wonder what the default ubuntu livecd password is..
<azcazandco> thats sounds like a plan Flannel
<narfmaster> PingunZ, my knowledge is very little indeed
<bimberi> Mikkas: there isn't one
<roshan_s> Enverex: The OS operates at much lower level than that. The OS doesn't care if it runs GNOME or Postgres on top of it
<thoreauputic> Enverex: why do you think MIT magic cookies were invented? And X predates Windows anyway
<azcazandco> this all came about because either my mouse or ubuntu kept freezing
<Mikkas> hmm i can su to root
<Dai-Galean> <--- Is coderimpared, I just help where I can
<Flannel> PingunZ: /join #python
<azcazandco> so i tried to go in and reconfigure my mouse to work properly
<bimberi> Mikkas: sudo -i     ?
<Mikkas> whoa.
<Mikkas> what's -i
<Mikkas> changed to # now
<Mikkas> was $ before..
<bimberi> Mikkas: gets you a root login shell
<Mikkas> nice
<seatouch> mikechml theres no pass for ubuntu live cd .. theres on default user and you will be logged into it once the cd is loaded and booted up
<Mikkas> im on my live cd now
<Mikkas> luckily the net is working ;)
<Mikkas> so ive got root now
<Mikkas> my linux install is on
<andyjeffries> Anyone know how I can test to see if my bittorrent is being firewalled from within Ubuntu/BitTornado?  The icon is yellow, but if I ssh to a remote host then telnet back on port 6881 I get a telnet connection.
<seatouch> kewl :P
<Mikkas> dev/sdb4
<Mikkas> so im guessing grub-install /dev/sdb4
<Mikkas> ?
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, http://www.whatsmyip.org/ports/
<andyjeffries> I've also got an upload rate of 20KB/s so it looks like it's somehow managed to get an outbound connection.
<thoreauputic> question for the fuse/ sshfs experts - Is running fusermount SUID root a bad idea ( I think I know the answer but what do the wise ones think? )
<Mikkas> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Mikkas> Maybes :)
<Mikkas> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. --- hmm crap, maybe ive unmounted that partition
<Enverex> My desktop seems to be missing the default Computer and Home icons, how do I actually get them?
<andyjeffries> narfmaster: Thanks mate, according to that my 6881 port is open, but BitTornado still shows a yellow (firewalled) light.
<roshan_s> Enverex: Open gconf-editor and open /apps/nautilus/desktop
<thoreauputic> andyjeffries: my reading suggests that using a different port for bittorrent is a better idea ( for instance I use a very high port in the region of 60000 and it works fine)
<Mikkas> wine utorrent ftw.. just have to get linux working again though :P
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, it could be nobody has attempted to make a remote connection to you yet
<Mikkas> so uh, installing grub.. no go sofar..
<tanlaan> i have both unrar and unrar-free, how do I unrar a .rar file?
<egonw_> Lynoure: ok, tried several other things meanwhile... might you have other ideas, why my machine detects network (led backside is on), but not on the hub...
<Enverex> roshan_s, : Thanks
<egonw_> Lynoure: it's not the cable... checked that
<andyjeffries> narfmaster: but I'm getting 20KB/s upload?
<roshan_s> tanlaan: You should be able to right-click on the file and say Extract
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, what's your download?
<tanlaan> roshan_s: nope :(
<Dai-Galean> tanlaan:: can you double click it to open it in the archive manager
<roshan_s> tanlaan: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu? What happens when you double click on the file? And are you using dapper?
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, are you using the 1-port version of BitTornado?
<Mikkas> hey can anyone help me re-install grub? I want to keep my linux install intact
<Mikkas> or even lilo -- anything!
<tanlaan> roshan_s: im using ubuntu, ive got dapper, and one sec im paste binning what it says when  i double click it
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, this is why i use uTorrent or Azureus - no messing around with port ranges
<Mikkas> ^_^ utorrent man
<Mikkas> best ever
<Dai-Galean> Mikkas
<Mikkas> so pretty
<Dai-Galean> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=re-install+grub
<Mikkas> hey
<Paladine> don't use az it is fscked
<Mikkas> Dai-Galean: thats only for 5.04
<Enverex> hmm, I have an 8MB PDF that nautilus tries to render as a preview and locks itself up and the machine as 100% usage :(
<Mikkas> im on 6.06
<tanlaan> roshan_s: http://pastebin.ca/90133
<seatouch> but does anyone know something like gedit for windows ?
<egonw_> ok, my logs now show 'eth0 link up' and directly 'eth0 link down' ...
<egonw_> is that reason enough to say my network chip has broken down?
<egonw_> ok, my logs now show 'eth0 link up' and directly 'eth0 link down' ...
<egonw_> is that reason enough to say my network chip has broken down?
<Enverex> egonw_,  ifconfig eth0 up
<Paladine> a yank with a nick like Wordsworth
<roshan_s> tanlaan: That file is actually a HTML document, not a rar file. Try opening it in Firefox, or rename it to have .html extension
<krism> !triggers > krism
<ubotu> I know nothing about triggers  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Paladine> interesting
<Wordsworth> Anyone: When I try to install packages it tells me I have a "Broken Pipe", that the paste command was killed by signal...and basically it won't overwrite anything.
<egonw_> Enverex: that seems to work...
<krism> !repeat > krism
<Wordsworth> It's like there's a read-only hold on my hard drive.
<egonw_> led next to RJ45 is on...
<tanlaan> roshan_s: that doesnt make sense considering its supposed to be a rar file containing an episode of dbz gt
<krism> !patience > krism
<egonw_> Enverex: but only on the machine side... not with the hub...
<Dai-Galean> Mikkas::  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3
<roshan_s> tanlaan: Just try it ;-) The server you downloaded it from must have sent you some error page instead of the actual file
<Wordsworth> Does anyone know?
<Dai-Galean> go to the Recovering GRUB Automatically
<Dai-Galean> Recovering GRUB Manually
<roshan_s> tanlaan: What is the size of the file?
<tanlaan> roshan_s: your right, and the error makes me depressed :(, its a 403 forbidden error
<snorre> Anyone into compiling kernels?  I need some help to insert the SCSI module.
<roshan_s> tanlaan: Tough luck
* Wordsworth is sad that nobody knows
<tanlaan> roshan_s: hmm that means i screwed up somewhere and need access to it, thanks for the help anyways :D
<bimberi> Mikkas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   ??
<gyro54> hi all, any ideas on playing a .wvx file??
<Mikkas> fok
<Mikkas> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Mikkas>  (hd1,3)
<Mikkas> grub> root (hd1,3)
<Mikkas>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<Mikkas> grub> setup (hd1,3)
<Mikkas>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<Mikkas>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<Mikkas>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<Mikkas>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,3)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<Mikkas>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,3)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<Mikkas>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1,3) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<Mikkas> .lst "... succeeded
<Mikkas> Done.
<Mikkas> grub>
<Wordsworth> Anyone: When I try to install packages it tells me I have a "Broken Pipe", that the paste command was killed by signal...and basically it won't overwrite anything.
<Mikkas> sorry!
<waky> plz use a nopaste service
<Wordsworth> It's like there's a read-only hold on my hard drive.
<Mikkas> hey, so it looks like its fixed maybe now?
<Mikkas> "nopaste service " ?
<andyjeffries> narfmaster: Speed or item?
<bimberi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Paladine> !pastebin
<egonw_> Wordsworth: check 'mount'
<krism> !repeat > Wordsworth
<bimberi> ooh, good bot
<reZo> I need help with installing GRUB from the LiveCD, can anyone help?
<andyjeffries> narfmaster: I don't know whether it's the 1 port version or not (apt-get install bittornado - I'm new to Ubuntu, ex-gentoo user).
<Wordsworth> eggzeck: I'm not sure what you mean. I just got Ubuntu yesterday.
<Wordsworth> Sorry, egonw_, Not egg.
<Mikkas> i think i can reZo
<Paladine> !grub > rezo
<Mikkas> <a href="http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=re-install+grub">HOWTO: Restore GRUB (if your MBR is messed up) - Ubuntu Forums</a>
<andyjeffries> narfmaster: I'll look in to uTorrent and Azureus.  I need to be able to limit uploads though (I'm a web developer so I need to be able to have some bandwidth available for uploading sites).
<egonw_> Wordsworth: on the command line type 'mount'
<reZo> Okay,
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, that's a good idea
<Wordsworth> egonw_: What does that do?
<egonw_> Wordsworth: and make sure all mounts related are marked 'rw'
<Wordsworth> ok
<Mikkas> hey guys... so um did that huge chunk of grub text look okay
<Mikkas> ?
<Wordsworth> Is that all it could be?
<reZo> I'm pretty much trying to figure out why website's are telling me to find /boot/grub/stage1 when it doesn't exist.
<egonw_> Wordsworth: that will show you how your HD partitions are mounted... read-only or read-write
<gyro54> hi all, any ideas on playing a .wvx file??
<reZo> I'm pretty much starting from scratch.
<andyjeffries> narfmaster: uTorrent is for Windows?
<reZo> I have the boot partition set.
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, yes but you can use it with Wine
<Wordsworth> egonw_: Right...that's pretty much all it could be, eh?
<Mikkas> rezo
<reZo> Hmmms, not sure what to do next.
<Mikkas> u have to go 'grub
<Mikkas> then when u are in
<reZo> Yeah, I'm in Grub nowl.
<Mikkas> try the find command
<Mikkas> worked for me
<reZo> Yes,
<Mikkas> im a noob too
<reZo> Heh, find /boot/grub/stage1
<reZo> That doesn't work.
<Mikkas> yeh. whats coming back?
<reZo> stage1 doesn't exist.
<Mikkas> im like noob noob but ill try and help ya
<reZo> One moment, I'll paste the error here.
<Enverex> Is there a guide anywhere to making Ubuntu packages?
<Paladine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<IseeIsee> does anyone know of an opensource mathematic tool like Matlab or Mathematica ?
<reZo> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<reZo> find /boot/grub/stage1
<reZo> Error 15: File not found
<reZo> Taht's what happens.
<egonw_> Wordsworth: yes, that can be the reason
<Wordsworth> thanks
<Paladine> !dpkg
<reZo> *thats
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Wordsworth> I'll go check it out
<egonw_> Wordsworth: you can remount it with 'mount -o remount,rw /your/path'
<roshan_s> IseeIsee: Try maxima
<Corporal_Dirge> Man, I've been trying to get MP4 and wmv working, but I've been messing with Linux for 18 hours straight just trying to get normal things working.
<reZo> Do you know what to do when the file isn't found?
<Mikkas> hmm i dunno, i dont even know if i've fixed grub myself..
<Mikkas> i guess ill try it now.
<reZo> Heh.
<reZo> Okay
<Paladine> !dpkg > Enverex
<Mikkas> hey rezo are you going to try and stick with linux?
<Mikkas> maybe we can chat another time on aim or something?
<Enverex> Paladine, ... ok, I know what dpkg is, how does that help?
<Mikkas> bounce noob questions off one another
<reZo> Mikkas, sounds good to me.
<bimberi> Enverex: System -> Help, Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I pay wmv and mp4 videos?/
<Paladine> thats what you use
<Enverex> thanks bimberi
<reZo> Mikkas, do you have msn instead?
<bimberi> Enverex: np :)
<Mikkas> yeh man
<Mikkas> theoldnokiaboy
<Mikkas> ill add ya now too
<Enverex> bimberi, : erm, I dont have that option under help
<Dai-Galean> Corporal_Dirge:: sound like it is a codec issue
<reZo> :)
<reZo> Mikkas, mine is flin.gs@gmail.com
<robotangel> Corporal: Take a look at the wiki page RestrictedFormats
<Corporal_Dirge> And more most likely,
<roger21> hi, why does my /etc/motd is automaticly set to uname -a even if i clear or erase it ?
<reZo> Just add that to your msn.
<Wizardling> Oh god, I give up trying to get 6.06 working on my iMacs. Too much trouble.
<Mikkas> np
<Mikkas> heheh
<Corporal_Dirge> I looked at it. Followed it, stil nothing
<Wizardling> Back to 5.10
<Mikkas> its a hard thing learning linux
<bimberi> Enverex: ah, what Ubuntu version do you have?
<Enverex> 6.06
<bimberi> hmm
<Wizardling> I have to wonder what Macs 6.06 was tested on. Can hardly have been more than a couple.
<roshan_s> Enverex: Go to System > Help > System Documentation
<roshan_s> Enverex: And look below Help Topics
<gyro54> Corporal_Dirge: I have installed realplayer and it handles all those.
<Corporal_Dirge> Why is Linux the "if you want to do simple task A read 90 page manual B then pray."
<Corporal_Dirge> I tried V an MPlayer.
<Corporal_Dirge> VLC
<Dai-Galean> Corporal_Dirge:: The issue might be they are DRM encrypted
<robotangel> Coporal: What do you think what it should be?
<Corporal_Dirge> Nope, no drm.
<roshan_s> Corporal_Dirge: In this case Microsoft doesn't want you to play WMV videos. Blame them
<Mikkas> hey does mpclassic work in wine?
<bimberi> Enverex: ah yes, my directions were a bit sloppy.  it's also available via https://help.ubuntu.com/ as well
<robotangel> Dai: mp4 and DRM?
<bimberi> thanks roshan_s
<Wizardling> Corporal - what I'd like to know is why zero testing seems to happen for Macs.
<Dai-Galean> the wmv sorry
<Wizardling> iMacs, sorry.
<roshan_s> bimberi: np
<gyro54> any ideas on playing a .wvx file??
<alex_> what should be in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<Mikkas> well guys i have no idea if my thing worked
<Gorlist> Hi - what does APT stand for?
<Mikkas> can i pm someone for a sec? anyone? :)
<Corporal_Dirge> I don't use iMacs
<Wizardling> be thankful
<Wizardling> You just get a blank screen after the loading screen
<doneir> Corporal_Dirge, linux works fine if you know what you're doing. Mplayer does play MP4 files by default, as for wmv videos, you have to install the w32codec package (amd64 doesn't have this option, niether does ppc due to incomatabilities, there are work arounds though)
<roshan_s> Gorlist: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<Gorlist> Thanks!
<Mikkas> hey so anyone trust that new ntfs read write app yet?
<Mikkas> or is it still a bit sketchy?
<fatlip> anyone know how to load themes into gcompizthemer?
<Wizardling> My experiences with Ubuntu so far have been a shining example of why Linux isn't ready for the masses, or even intermediate users.
<hydroksyde> how do you find out which shared objects a binary is linked with?
<snoops> there's gcompizthemer-themes
<andyjeffries> narfmaster: I'm now having a go with Azureus, but it's put a warning in the bottom right of the screen that won't go away (clicking Hide does nothing).  I'm running Compiz (if that helps)
<Mikkas> can i pm someone for a sec? anyone? :)
<snoops> then from there you can create new ones yourself
<Corporal_Dirge> I installed the w32codec so it kinda plays, but the framebuffer overflows, also the video and ausio go out of sync.
<roshan_s> hydroksyde: Use the ldd command
<narfmaster> andyjeffries, you may want to try uTorrent and see if that works better
<hydroksyde> roshan_s, thanks
<doneir> andyjeffries, yeah, azureus has a few bugs to say the least, it's still a good client (if bloated and written in java)
<Mikkas> hey is WINE installed by default in 6.06?
<Dai-Galean> Mikkas no
<narfmaster> Mikkas, no it's in universe
<Mikkas> ok
<snoops> Wizardling you know, funny enough.. I would recommend it to beginners more than intermediates.. reason being the beginners don't know how to install an os.. I can get it setup for them.. then their web browsing, music listening, email habits are sorted
<andyjeffries> doneir: What's your recommendation for a client?  (I'm reluctant to run an app through Wine unless I have to)
<Baso> Hello, does anyone knows how to play mms:// Streams ? I HAVE Xubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> Problem now is MPlayer says my videocard doesn't have Xvidei support.
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<snoops> Corporal_Dirge you can choose different outputs in mplayer
* Mikkas still have grub woes.. help would be largely appreciated
<Mikkas> whoa  777 people
<doneir> andyjeffries, i used azereus for a very long time, but now i'm back to bittornado, it lacks quite a few features that azureus has (like queing torrents)
<snoops> I use gl2 from video options in preferences from mplayer
<snoops> since it supports vsync
<narfmaster> !info gstreamer0.8-mms
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mms: mms plugin for GStreamer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.12-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<doneir> Baso, xmms is supposed to have mms capabilities, might be a plugin though
<Wizardling> snoops - I'd rtecommend Ubuntu to newbie level users too. If all you saw after the loading screen wasn't a blank screen.
<roshan_s> Wizardling: Such problems are quite rare
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<snoops> Wizardling ouch sounds like your gnome confict is nicely stuffed up
<Mikkas> its just a shame they exist
<Wizardling> Once you get Ubuntu going - I agree it's not half bad so far as ease of use goes.
<Corporal_Dirge> testing each codec to see if any stay syncd
<doneir> it's default alex
<Wizardling> Nope.
<Baso> I have installed gstreamer0.8-mms, even the player is buffering the stream but does not produce sound
<Wizardling> 6 different CRT iMacs
<Wizardling> six blank screens
<Wizardling> this tells me zero testing
<Mikkas> wowza
<snoops> have you checked the ubuntu forums for issues with those imacs?
<telmich> how can I add the keyboard switching button to the gnome panel?
<Wizardling> I have
<snoops> or perhaps the cd you burnt the image onto?
<Mikkas> hey can someone tell me how to check if grub is installed?
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<telmich> (like it is in windos)
<Wizardling> I did back with 5.10 too.
<Mikkas> i just ran a bunch of commands.. but yeh
<telmich> Mikkas: you cannot really check it, but you can reinstall it
<Mikkas> telmich
<Wizardling> the fix then - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75604&highlight=imac+blank+screen - does not work for 6.06
<Mikkas> can i pm what i got back
<Mikkas> ?
<Mikkas> from the term
<fyrestrtr> Mikkas: look at the directory structure of /boot
<telmich> Mikkas: pm?
<snoops> Wizardling btw sorry your experience has not been a good one - for the absolute majority of people it works a treat
<Wizardling> the xconfig file does not seem to exist
<Mikkas> private message
<Wizardling> and I'm using the Ubuntu CDs shipped to me for free
<telmich> Mikkas: put it on pastebin or whereever and give me the url
<avalente> hello. I have a monitor that works flawlessly on console with fb, but the image is not clear on xorg. So, I've used Vrefresh and Hsync from fbset to get a better image in Xorg. However, I can't use all the information that fbset provides because the image is not well centered (it's more to the left, so if I move it to the right, in the consoles it no longer is centered. How can I move the image to the right in X (without touching monitor bu
<roshan_s> telmich: Right click on the panel, click on "add to panel" and select "keyboard indicator"
<Wizardling> not my own copies burnt by myself
<Mikkas> ah im running the livecd atm
<Mikkas> dont have pastebin
<telmich> roshan_s: what? so easy? (didn't use guis for years, sorry)
<matusbraga> I'm with a problem, my aMule is crashing and closing. How i do to repair?
<fyrestrtr> avalente: set the screen dimensions in xorg.conf
<roshan_s> telmich: Heh. Know what you mean
<telmich> roshan_s: that's soooooooo easy
<fyrestrtr> matusbraga: run it from the console, and see what messages it gives you.
<telmich> roshan_s: I expected to change something in ~/.gnome :)
<snoops> oh hmm Wizardling looks like an issue with monitor frequencies and resolution support (apple sadly have shocking monitor resolution support.. it's either native or one or two other choices then that's it)
<bigfoot1> why is rythymbox playing music in fast forward (chipmunk voices)?
<gyro54> any ideas on playing a .wvx file??
<avalente> fyrestrtr: what's the config line for that?
<roshan_s> telmich: Maybe you should downgrade to Gnome 1.x since it might meet your expectations better ;-)
<telmich> roshan_s: perhaps :)
<telmich> roshan_s: normally I use ion3, but that machine is also for my coworkers
<Gorlist> trying to install Linux on second computer - for some reason it just locks/freezes during installation in both server and live desktop
<Gorlist> I have managed to get it installed once fully but still random locks
<fyrestrtr> avalente: DisplaySize
<Gorlist> hardware seems fine, Windows XP 64 runs as well as Windows always does :)
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<Wizardling> so if sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf opens only a blank file under 6.06, what file do I need to find to edit?
<roshan_s> Gorlist: Do you by any chance have SATA drives?
<fyrestrtr> Wizardling: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gorlist> not sure!
<snoops> Wizardling so ubuntu installs alright - then when you go to boot off of the hdd it all goes to mush?
<Wizardling> nah, I just use the LiveCD so far
<tomcatt> !ubotu opengl
<ubotu> I know nothing about opengl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Mikkas> anyone grub help please?
<Kibou> DisplaySize is just to calculate the right dpi for your monitor(+resolution)
<Wizardling> after the loading screen it's blank
<roshan_s> Gorlist: Is this a laptop? If so, which model?
<Gorlist> no, desktop PC
<Wizardling> back in 5.10 the solution from the following link worked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75604&highlight=imac+blank+screen
<Gorlist> does Sata cause crashes?
<Mikkas> hmm i give up for now
<Mikkas> thanks anyways guys
<Mikkas> seeya round
<wildman> Gorlist, not here
<serge> How do i dual boot with windows using grub? Ubuntu did not auto detect my windows partition.
<roshan_s> Gorlist: On a few specific chipsets. I'm using SATA fine, but other people have problems
<snoops> Wizardling I'm willing to bet it's a resolution issue
<Gorlist> right
<Wizardling> it is if 5.10 is anything to go by.
<snoops> eg ubuntu is trying to display a resolution your imac screens don't support
<tomcatt> !ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gorlist> are they any possible solutions? (other than changing the chipset)
<gyro54> any ideas on playing a .wvx file??
<snoops> and I'm guessing it's a widescreen resolution? (eg something not available in the boot menu?)
<feydin> hi there, i recieve many of this messages in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18208
<roshan_s> Gorlist: Can you boot in recovery mode and give the messages before it crashes?
<feydin> is that a problem?
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<Enverex> geez, I'm reading through the packaging guide and it looks like it will take years to make a simple package
<Gorlist> trying to reinstall Ubuntu at the moment
<Gorlist> so the installer is locking
<blup|patrick> need help to kick iptables offline
<Gorlist> so theirs no recovery record
<blup|patrick> that stupid firewall says ports are opened but i cant even make ftp
<Gorlist> im guessing
<Kibou> Enverex: true
<blup|patrick> neither bittorrend or dcc
<blup|patrick> :|
<snoops> Wizardling if you get it working (and I'll do my best to offer any advice I can I hope you publish the results online so others won't have this problem)
<blup|patrick> whats the command in ubuntu to make it offline permenatly
<sexcopter8000m> is there a fix for sound in firefox? seems if anything else is using the soundcard then i can't get sound in ff
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: hit the power button
<deep__> blup|patrick: Restart firewall?
<snoops> Wizardling is there a particular model for your imac screen?
<blup|patrick> deep__: no i dont even know how to do anything about that firewall
<fyrestrtr> sexcopter8000m: this is a problem with your built-in soundcard. Install the dmix plugin for alsa.
<deep__> blup|patrick: What firewall do you have?
<snoops> (need to look up the supported resolutions and what freqencies it supports)
<blup|patrick> no tutorial i ofund till now did me helped anyfurther
<Wizardling> It's failing on all my tray-loading iMacs
<Wizardling> Rev a - d
<blup|patrick> dont know... that one that must be enabled by default in ubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, changed codecs and added frame dropping to make the video sync. It's a bit choppy, but it works.
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<blup|patrick> installed ubuntu yesterday
<blup|patrick> today i installed azureus
<deep__> blup|patrick: Doh, disable it :)
<blup|patrick> HOOOW
<deep__> blup|patrick: And download firestarter! :)
<roshan_s> Gorlist: Does the Live CD work fine if you don't try to install it?
<Wizardling> that's right from the original bondi blue iMac through to the fourth gen tray-loading CRT iMacs
<blup|patrick> how do i disable that dumb default friewall
<blup|patrick> :|
<feydin> why does azureus got mozilla-firefox as an dependency?
<Wizardling> have not tested it with newer iMacs yet.
<deep__> blup|patrick: Anyhow, check the menu, somewhere in apps theres a firewall :)
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: there is no default firewal.
<deep__> lol
<roshan_s> blup|patrick: By default the firewall blocks nothing
<blup|patrick> well.. fyrestrtr could u explain me why azurues says its firewalled?
<Wizardling> is gradually understanding from the forums what might be the fix...
<blup|patrick> in windows  i have setup the same ips for my network as i use in linux
<deep__> blup|patrick: YOu dont have a router or something?
<blup|patrick> and i use there azureus too
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: because the port its trying to use is blocked somewhere.
<blup|patrick> no
<blup|patrick> my router is forwarding 56881 to all ips  i setup in my network
<blup|patrick> its in linux
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: ermm, you can't forward to all ips.
<blup|patrick> i was jsut in windows an the download was within a minute about 200kb/s
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: fixed ips
<blup|patrick> and three pcs
* Dai-Galean says anyone want a coffee while I am getting :)
<blup|patrick> so i can forward to all ips in my network
<fyrestrtr> it doesn't matter if its fixed ips or not.
<blup|patrick> beacuase there are only 3
<void^> blup|patrick: no, you cannot.
<blup|patrick> 3 rules...
<roshan_s> blup|patrick: Not to ask the obvious, but have you told Azureus to use that port on  Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> forwarding is only forwarding to the first rule that you setup in the router.
<blup|patrick> from 56881 to 56881 udp/tcp to 192.168.0.1
<blup|patrick> from 56881 to 56881 udp/tcp to 192.168.0.2
<blup|patrick> from 56881 to 56881 udp/tcp to 192.168.0.3
<fyrestrtr> stop and think for a second.
<blup|patrick> and adidionally these ports get forwarded to the local network
<void^> blup|patrick: no matter how many rules you add for that port, it will only be forwarded to one ip, or not at all
<blup|patrick> thats the port i setup in azueus in linux
<blup|patrick> no dhcp
<fyrestrtr> if I tell you -- all blue boxes go in block 1 and all blue boxes go in block 2 -- where are you going to put the blue boxes? All will go in block 1, none in block 2.
<feydin> someone saw this before: [27.735666]  nv_sata: Primary device added / removed
<blup|patrick> i use linksys router
<feydin> i got massive entries in dmesg of this kind
<blup|patrick> void^: thats the setting in my router
<cool_nick> i am new into (gnu/linux) ubuntu, could someone help me with - which are the major logs that i am supposed to keep a look.
<blup|patrick> well and now there is a problem between my bt client and my router
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: you can only forward a port to one ip address, not all of them.
<void^> blup|patrick: and it doesn't work that way. it doesn't work. it cannot work.
<cool_nick>  i am new into (gnu/linux) ubuntu, could someone help me with - which are the major logs that i am
<fyrestrtr> cool_nick: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog for starters. Install logwatch to keep track of logs for you :)
<blup|patrick> void^: well if thats true, why can i use azureus on 3 pcs the same time?
<Enverex> This guide makes no sense :( It seems to assume you know how to do everything already which you obviously don't else you wouldn't be reading the guide >.<
<blup|patrick> in windows
<fyrestrtr> *sigh*
<void^> blup|patrick: you can use it, it just won't work properly for incoming connections.
<blup|patrick> but in linux it doesnt even reach 1kb?
<blup|patrick> in windows it does *sigh*
<void^> blup|patrick: your problem on linux is probably because you didn't read the java guide on the wiki
<blup|patrick> which wiki
<blup|patrick> which java guide?
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: the reason it works is because bittorrent protocol chooses a random port between a range.
<cool_nick> fyrestrtr: any other important logs?
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: wrong
<bilss_> hi
<snoops> Wizardling having a look.. no promrises
<blup|patrick> i use azureus
<blup|patrick> that uses a fixed port
<blup|patrick> i set up 56881
<void^> blup|patrick: fixed port for incoming connections, outgoing connections aren't affected by insane forwarding rules
<bilss_> it i have a usb cd/dvd writer connected how to amand fstab
<blup|patrick> at the moment only one pc is active
<blup|patrick> thats mine
<Dai-Galean> Enverex:: that is usually how most guides are unfortunantly
<blup|patrick> no other client should distrub
<Enverex> Does anyone here make Ubuntu packages?
<blup|patrick> void^: what?
<blup|patrick> english is not my native language
<NthDegree> Enverex, #ubuntu-motu is the chat room for the universe repo people
<roshan_s> blup|patrick: You should remove two of the forwarding rules and leave only the one for your PC. Or use different ports for each PC and set up the clients accordingly
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: you are using a *client* of the protocol. azureus is not bittorrent. Please learn how the protocol works.
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: what the hell are you talking about?
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: either way, your rules are causing problems. You cannot forward one port to more than one ip address at the same time.
<blup|patrick> i want use azureus
<blup|patrick> it works in windows
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: choose a different port.
<blup|patrick> i tried
<gyro54> quit
<fyrestrtr> for your linux ip address.
<blup|patrick> default port is 23xxx
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<feydin> is there a way to display logs on the desktop?
<blup|patrick> i switchted to 56881 coze it works in windows with that port fine
<blup|patrick> but nothin changed
<qwefwqef> I keep getting the error
<blup|patrick> my ip adress t this pc is 192.168.1.2
<qwefwqef> that "Certain package has no installation candidate"
<qwefwqef> when I try to install it via sudo apt-get
<qwefwqef> any ideas what I should do?
<blup|patrick> and 56881 is forwarded to this ip
<blup|patrick> so .. there must be smth blocking that port from inside linux
<Just|Me> could someone help me?
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: no, its forwarded to the first ip listed in your rules.
<AskHL> I want to remove linux-restricted-modules in order to reinstall the driver for my ATI card (following a guide on the ubuntu forums), however apt-get remove complains that it has to overwrite a file, libGL.so.1, with another file (libGL.so.1.xlibmesa), then quits. I can do the overwrite manually, but don't know whether it is wise.
<roshan_s> blup|patrick: You need to make sure there are no other rules regarding that port on your router
<Just|Me> when i try to install ubuntu 6.06 i get a black screen
<blup|patrick> first rule for azureus?
<NthDegree> Just|Me don't ask for help ask the question
<Just|Me> :D
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: again ... you ... cannot ... forward ... one ... port ... to ... more ... than ... one ... ip ... address.
<Just|Me> i'm new to ubuntu sorry
<NthDegree> Just|Me, like in a support channel no-one is gonna help you :p
<mcquaid> how do i verify which source is providing a package?
<AskHL> So should I overwrite that file which it complains about in the install process or will that just wreck whatever is wrong even more?
<snoops> Wizardling sorry not having much luck at all :(
<qwefwqef> help!!
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: there is nothing inside linux that is blocking your port. Your router is only forwarding it to the first ip in your ruleset.
<jrib> mcquaid: apt-cache policy package
<Just|Me> i already asked my question :P so pls anwser ;D
<jrib> Just|Me: you may want to try the alternate install cd instead
<fyrestrtr> qwefwqef: what are you trying to install?
<roshan_s> mcquaid: apt-cache policy pkg or apt-cache madison pkg
<Just|Me> which alternate?
<Gorlist> whats the apt command to download the desktop for server version?
<mcquaid> roshan_s, jrib thx
<NthDegree> hmmmm, I may not have been here when you originally asked the question Just|Me
<fyrestrtr> Gorlist: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (for gnome) kubuntu-desktop (kde)
<afief> Do i need to add extra repositories to install XGL as it says in the Wiki?
<Gorlist> thank you :)
<fyrestrtr> afief: yes.
<snoops> Gorlist depends which desktop you want.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for instance.. or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop etc
<qwefwqef> fyrestrtr, E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<fyrestrtr> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<afief> fyrestrtr: why? i have become quite anxious of adding none-ubuntu repositories
<Gorlist> can you have more than one desktop at the time
<fyrestrtr> qwefwqef: sudo apt-get update then try it again.
<Gorlist> so you could swap between to see what they are like?
<fyrestrtr> afief: because xgl is not officially supported by ubuntu. Its very beta software.
<ambient_sky> nix
<Just|Me> if i try to install ubuntu, i will get a black screen
<krism> Just|Me: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Just|Me> ^which alternate?
<NthDegree> Just|Me the desktop CD is rubbish IMO
<Gorlist> what does the alternate cd do?
<krism> Just|Me: on the ubuntu download site. it has "alternate" in the name
<krism> Gorlist: text based installer
<Gorlist> i see
<Just|Me> k and what is the difference?
<NthDegree> grab the alternate CD as it is text based and was the original before the new "desktop" CD was made
<krism> Just|Me: text based installer.
<fyrestrtr> Just|Me: more choices for installation.
<kkaisare> NthDegree: Why do you consider the desktop CD rubbish?
<alex_> why do I have W32X86 and WIN40 in /var/lib/samba/printers ?
<Just|Me> ah k, but you can also make a text based installation with the original
<Wizardling> Is a list of Macs Ubuntu is known to work with maintained anywhere?
<krism> Just|Me: 6.06?
<Just|Me> -->safe graphics mode?
<Just|Me> ja
<krism> Just|Me: no. safe graphics mode != text mode
<roshan_s> alex_ probably something related to compatibility with Windows printers
<NthDegree> kkaisare, doesn't boot on my main PC, my old PC, my friends PCs
<Just|Me> ah ok :D
<Just|Me> i will try it thank you ;)
<krism> Just|Me: good luck :)
<fyrestrtr> alex_: why do you ask?
<krism> Just|Me: did you try safe graphics mode though?
<Just|Me> yeah i did
<krism> Just|Me: what video card do you have?
<Just|Me> 700 mb again -.- :D
<fyrestrtr> NthDegree: sounds like a bad burn. Works here fine on 6 machines.
<Just|Me> 5600 atm
<Just|Me> geforce
<Just|Me> i heard that 6600 users have problems
<krism> Just|Me: hmm. haven't usually had problems with nvidia cards. do you happen to have more than one video card? (on board?)
<roshan_s> Just|Me: I use a 6600GT without problems
<Just|Me> no
<krism> Just|Me: i have a 6600gt + a 5200fx, no trouble ;)
<Just|Me> lol
<fyrestrtr> I have 6500 no issues (xgl works great!)
<krism> Just|Me: ah, okay. give the text installer a try
<sonny> i want to upgrade the version5.10 to version 6.06 how can i do?
<Just|Me> ok thanks ;)
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > sonny
<roshan_s> Just|Me: Which card do you have exactly?
<Just|Me> very nice community
<NthDegree> lol
<alex_> roshan_s, fyrestrtr : because i want to share my pritner via samba, and the smb.conf use  /var/lib/samba/printers
<sonny> only the command "upgrade"?
<Just|Me> ups, it's a 5700
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Gorlist> no ChanServ should have sent a message
<roshan_s> alex_:  I'm sorry I can't help you. I don't have a printer
<Gorlist> to show you how to upgrade :)
<mcquaid> i asked the question about verifying sources as i was a little lazy when the last updates to dapper came out before it went official and wanted to update them now
<Just|Me> my 6600 gt is broken so i lend it
<qwefwqef> fyrestrtr, wow - why did that work? I updated like under 24h ago?
<krism> !nvidia > krism
<fyrestrtr> qwefwqef: probably your mirror was not in sync.
<krism> blast.
<krism> !nvidia > just|me
<mcquaid> but i'm seeing even more updates than i think i should. for ex. apt-cache policy epiphany-browser shows:
<qwefwqef> ic, ty
<krism> Just|Me: once you get it installed, might want to follow that guide :)
<mcquaid>  2.14.2.1-0ubuntu1 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages
<Just|Me> thanks krism
<mcquaid> 2.14.1.1-0ubuntu2 0 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<roshan_s> Just|Me: I ask because I had problems with the default nv driver with an XFX 6600GT but not a Gainward 6600GT. Both work fine after installing the nvidia driver but the former doesn't start X on a clean install
<Just|Me> i hate that proprietary shit by nvidia and ati
<krism> welcome to the club :/
<mcquaid> why is archive.ubuntu.com showing 2.14.2 ?  when i seach packages.ubuntu.com it's 2.14.1 listed
<fyrestrtr> nvidia's "shit" is better than ati's
<J_P> hi all
<bla|patrick> re
<Just|Me> yeah, ati is very shit :D
<Just|Me> they are bund to microsoft
<bla|patrick> Just|Me: that driver shit in repos of dapper is broken
<bla|patrick> i hate outdated driver shit :|
<Seveas> bla|patrick, I hat epeople who swear in here...
<Just|Me> thats why i use nvidia
<J_P> hi all
<Dai-Galean> ahh bugger nothing for the X-FI till 2007 blah
<afief_> fyrestrtr: so adding xgl won't give me trouble managing my packages? last time i had great trouble because of all the extra repos
<Ng> !language
<krism|work> Seveas: what if your name is considered a swear word in my language?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bla|patrick> Seveas: excuse me?
<bla|patrick> ah :D
<Seveas> krism|work, then I'd want to see a dictionary 
<Just|Me> are the text mode ones also known as dapper?
<krism|work> Just|Me: yeppers
<roshan_s> mcquaid: 2.14.2 was released on dapper-updates, not on the base dapper
<Just|Me> k
<Wizardling> I find it weird there's no link back to www.ubuntu.com from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions for example
<bla|patrick> fyrestrtr: i have setup a new port for azureus, and set up a new fixed ip
<afief_> Will adding the XGL repositories give me trouble managing my packages?
<mcquaid> roshan_s, ya just realized that. early in the moring
<Wizardling> not that it's hard to type it in again, but still.
<Seveas> Wizardling, file a bug. launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<bla|patrick> now there ist 58888 to 58888 udp / tcp to 192.168.1.10
<mcquaid> roshan_s, but packages.ubuntu.com doesn't reflect this anywhere?
<bla|patrick> now dl is slightly faster
<bla|patrick> but i still have no upload :|
<afief_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mcquaid> cause i always thought i could go by that site knowing which is the latest in dapper
<Just|Me> are these dapper ones on the official mirrors?
<bla|patrick> can u explain me why there is now upload if smthing inside ubuntu doesn block connections from the outside to azurues?
<Dai-Galean> hmm isn't XGL+compiz very early beta?
<snoops> also known has alpha Dai-Galean
<bla|patrick> it works fine here
<bla|patrick> even with ati
<bla|patrick> but if u use ati i recommend the latest driver
<roshan_s> mcquaid: That's strange. packages.u.c doesn't seem to be tracking dapper-updates. Probably a mistake somewhere
<bla|patrick> that one in ubuntus repos is broken with the latest versions
<bla|patrick> slow and produces graphic problems
<snoops> it's very alpha - meaning LOTS of features are constantly being added and refined, and many bug fixes
<afief_> bla|patrick: yup, worked with my ati card too, and has impressed many infidel windows users
<mcquaid> roshan_s, ya kinda weird
<mcquaid> it was throwing me off a sec
<bla|patrick> afief_: going back to windows for gaming and i miss it :P
<bla|patrick> so can any body now seriously help me :(
<bla|patrick> arguing against me doesnt help me :(
<afief_> bla|patrick: that's about the only thing windows is good for. but with Tremulous i don't care so much anymore. you should try it
<bla|patrick> whats Tremoulous
<bla|patrick> ah that shooter
<bla|patrick> i dont play shooter
<Dai-Galean> Games and Doing graphics I have found the only use for windows as the moment
<afief_> bla|patrick: RTS+Shooter combined
<bla|patrick> more like civilization4 and galciv2
<bla|patrick> and playing with xgl in the background is evil :|
<afief_> bla|patrick: space empires beats civ any time of the day for me
<afief_> evil? worked fine with me, but you can always log into an XGL free session
<bla|patrick> i actually haven figured out how to play while xgl is in the background
<afief_> what games gave you problems?
<Wizardling> is there an FTP down site or mirrors for Xubuntu?
<bla|patrick> afief: havent tried much... but
<kbrooks> i have a problem
<Wizardling> *download
<kbrooks> no, a pet peeve
<bla|patrick> as long as xgl runs i have no proper opengl acceleration in games
<bla|patrick> fyrestrtr: tell me, why do i have no upload
<afief_> bla|patrick, weird, i played quite a few games that use xgl and they work flawlessly
<bla|patrick> u said if i reconfigure it
<sonny> i want to display the ubuntu version which command could i use?
<bla|patrick> there should be no problems, coze theere is no firewall active in linux
<bla|patrick> BUT its still not working
<Kibou> "games that use xgl"
<kbrooks> (quoted from a user on ubuntu forums who replied to a post, and snipped) "but the reason why i started using linux in the first place was because ... has practically 0 security issues."
<void^> bla|patrick: what does `java -version` say?
<bla|patrick> afief: its opengl that games use
<telmich> kbrooks: compaired with windos, it is true
<kbrooks> does linux REALLY have ZERO security issues?
<roshan_s> sonny: How about System > About Ubuntu? Or cat /etc/lsb-release
<mjr> kbrooks, of course not
<bla|patrick> java version "1.4.2"
<bla|patrick> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<bla|patrick> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<bla|patrick> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<bla|patrick> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<bla|patrick> patrick@perseus:~$
<afief_> bla|patrick, sorry typo
<telmich> kbrooks: no os does have that
<kbrooks> telmich: what about the security updates?
<void^> bla|patrick: and you are surprised that it doesn't work?
<bla|patrick> why?
<Wizardling> No FTP download of ISO images?
<kbrooks> telmich: none at all?
<telmich> kbrooks: setup a win2k3 server, put it into the internet, wait 5 minutes
<Howitzer> Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr...(3210).avi".   ==> what does this mean?
<void^> !java >  bla|patrick
<sonny> thanks
<telmich> kbrooks: do the same with suse 11/94
<Wizardling> The http download is painfully slow
<bla|patrick> i have sun java on my pc
<bla|patrick> but i dont know how to acitvate it
<telmich> kbrooks: there are security updates for every modern linux distro
<bla|patrick> ubuntu still uses that crappy version from the repos
<void^> bla|patrick: ok, if you cannot read the wiki: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mjr> Howitzer, that your media is probably faulty. Possibly also the drive may have some problems.
<bla|patrick> which wiki?
<Howitzer> damnit
<Howitzer> that means the dvd is screwed :(
<void^> bla|patrick: the one i told you about half an hour ago.
<roshan_s> kbrooks: The key word is "practically"
<Corporal_Dirge> Um, why doesn't Image viewer play gifs?
<maswan> Wizardling: Perhaps you should try a different download site then? Some of the mirrors might offter FTP, but that's just slower than HTTP in almost all cases.
<Howitzer> damnit
<bla|patrick> ok selected java 1.4.0
<bla|patrick> ok selected java 1.4.0
<bla|patrick> ok selected java 1.5.0-sun
<roshan_s> void^: bla|patrick: update-java-alternatives might be more user-friendly
<Howitzer> but it worked fine in Kubuntu a week ago :/
<bla|patrick> whats next?
<bla|patrick> void^: i dont have the link anymore... sorry
<bla|patrick> opera doesnt log sessions
<Corporal_Dirge> bla|patrick, Do you want sun java 5?
<bla|patrick> if i close it ... that stuff islost
<bla|patrick> i have it alreay installed
<bla|patrick> how do i check if its active now?
<Dai-Galean> Would there happen to be a really good server install How to out going.
<void^> bla|patrick: restart azureus, check in help>about azureus
<bla|patrick> system java 1.5.0_06
<Wizardling> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Releases?action=show&redirect=XubuntuReleases
<Wizardling> they're all http
<llslim> i loaded the liveCd for server, and went through "install to disk" when it gets to the "partitioner" screen it just reboots. is there anything special i have to do to get "partitioner" working?
<Wizardling> and slow
<bla|patrick> weired
<afief_> llslim: use the alternative CD, much better
<bla|patrick> no i get a prompt swt library for gtk 3232 should be installed
<bla|patrick> i downloaded it no the 5th time, let it install but still azureus prompts that again and again
<bla|patrick> any idea whats the meaning of this
<bla|patrick> why cant it update that library?
<fyrestrtr> bla|patrick: sudo apt-get install azureus
<roshan_s> bla|patrick: sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-1.5.0-sun
<bla|patrick> i have java sun working
<bla|patrick> and i have azurues working
<bla|patrick> thx
<Wizardling> ah, the second europe mirroe seems to be reasonably fast, compared to the rest :-)
<llslim> afief_: alternative cd is much better than server, why is that just curious on your opinion?
<void^> bla|patrick: because your user account doesn't have permissions to overwrite those files on ubuntu
<bla|patrick> and that version the repos is broken in ubuntu too..
<bla|patrick> void^: i started azureus as superuser
<bla|patrick> with sudo
<bla|patrick> so that i could install those updates
<bla|patrick> the others got installed
<bla|patrick> taht libswt stuff doesnt
<fyrestrtr> the default azureus is not broken, just installed it and its running fine.
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<bla|patrick> it still appears ech start :|
<bla|patrick> fyrestrtr: 2.4.0.2 has a bug
<void^> bla|patrick: probably messed up due to different installation locations. that autoupdater wasn't really made with unix systems in mind.
<afief_> llslim: it's more stable, didn't give me as much trouble as the liveCD
<bla|patrick> if that notify message apears on the down left u cant make it hide
<bla|patrick> that buttons dont work
<bla|patrick> i have 2.4.0.3 here
<bla|patrick> that beta works fine
<jrib> bla|patrick: please don't use enter as punctuation
<void^> bla|patrick: i'd recommend installing the .tar.gz from azureus.sf.net in your home directory, update to cvs, and autoupdate will work too
<llslim> afief_: ok thanks i will try it
<bla|patrick> void^: i did update my cvs...
<bla|patrick> its simply that libswt message that i cant solve
<_BASO_> sorry for repeating: I just installed Xubuntu default system that has only Xfmedia player, I want to play mms:// radio stream. what should I install?
<b14ck> how can i uninstall programs?
<jrib> _BASO_: mplayer with w32codecs works well for me
<jrib> b14ck: how did you install it?
<dromen> what sort of changes can i make to my partitions without messing up grub?
<_BASO_> jrib how can I get the mplayer and the codecs?
<b14ck> jrib: sude apt-get install XXXXXXX
<Lobster> b14ck, if you have them installed with apt-get  then type sudo apt-get remove application
<b14ck> Lobster:  yeah thanx :D
<bla|patrick> well what do i have to do now?
<Lobster> _BASO_, sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<bla|patrick> where do i have to place those libswt stuff?
<snorre> Can anyone please help me inserting the SCSI module in a kernel?
<george_looney> does vga=771 enable the framebuffer?
<jrib> _BASO_: mplayer is in the multiverse repository, use synaptic or apt-get to install it.  w32codecs I will have the bot send you info for
<jrib> !multiverse > _BASO_
<jrib> !w32codecs _BASO_
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32codecs _BASO_ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> !w32codecs > _BASO_
<b14ck> Lobster: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jman_> hi all I just installed kubuntu and I am getting this message when i try to boot from the HDD: "Invalid compressed format kernal Panic- Not synching VFS: Unable to mount root fs on Unknown block (0,0)"
<void^> bla|patrick: same directory where the current libswt*so files are.
<bla|patrick> and where are they?
<Lobster> then run "dpkg --configure -a"
<bla|patrick> i tried to find them with ubuntus searchtool
<bla|patrick> but that even find a textfile with that name i created in my user space
<_BASO_> Mplayer = KMplayer ?
<bla|patrick> so i dont know how to find those files :|
<george_looney> !framebuffer
<ubotu> I know nothing about framebuffer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bla|patrick> but thats the next problem... first i have to solve azureus
<void^> bla|patrick: find /usr -name "libswt*so"
<george_looney> how do I enable framebuffer mode?
<george_looney> do I have to give both "vga=771" and "video=vesafb:800x600"????
<jrib> _BASO_: no, not the same
<b14ck> Lobster:  ty
<Lobster> i think KMplaver is only a GUI for KDE
<jrib> _BASO_: mplayer is the name of the package for mplayer
<Lobster> but if you install it you will aomatically install the mplayer-files
<Tensegrity> My wired ethernet interface is renamed almost every time I reboot (eth1/eth2).  Is there a way to stop this?
<bla|patrick> do i have to replace them or can i simply add them there?
<Ayabara> I'm a bit tired of the default ubuntu theme. Any tips on how to pimp my dapper desktop?
<Gullstad> How disable a user temp?
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Do Ubuntu mount the filesystem of BSD? I have also PC BSD on my computer, But Dapper has problem to know its filesystem and to mount it, and X cannot start.
<jrib> !themes > Ayabara
<Ayabara> jrib: thanks
<Ayabara> anyone here using utorrent under wine? is it any good?
<roshan_s> Gullstad: sudo passwd -l username
<bla|patrick> well
<bla|patrick> azureus still promtps to install taht file :|
<ltibor65> What kind of filesystem does BSD have?
<roshan_s> Gullstad: And sudo passwd -u username to unlock
<waky> :O bla|patrick
<Gullstad> thanks roshan_s
<void^> bla|patrick: replace the swt.jar with a new version, copy new swt libs to where the old libs are. or just install azureus in your home directory and it will work automagically
<roshan_s> Gullstad: yw
<mattyv> quick q, in my hosts.allow how would i type the ip so that eg 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.10 are all allowed, rather than making a separate entry for each?
<Psy> hey hey
<sonny> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sonny> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sonny>  what's this info mean?
<jrib> sonny: do you have snyaptic open?
<Psy> anyone have any ideas why my eth0 shows up as disconnected? its most definitely plugged in
<sonny> thank
<cipi604> Psy,  activate it
<Psy> did do
<gregg__> ltibor65: ufs
<leahciMic> hello, anyone attempted XGL on unbuntu here ?
<gregg__> leahciMic: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<leahciMic> thankyou gregg__
<bla|patrick> void^: can i delete the swtlibs from april, after i copied those from juni in there?
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<void^> bla|patrick: doesn't matter
<bla|patrick> ok
<gentoomeo> 'Morning
<cipi604> sonny, i think you don't have the specified folder existent... so it can't copy
<cipi604> make it yourself
<bla|patrick> void^: there are more libswts in that archive i downloades as in that usr-space folder
<Psy> cipi604, i deactivated it and activate it again and it still says disconnected
<cipi604> if you know his name
<bla|patrick> doesnt matter where i put them?
<gentoomeo> Anyone of you has ever tried to install PGPLOT libraries on Dapper?
<mattyv> anyone?
<cipi604> Psy,  cable... is ok?
<Psy> yep, tried 2
<Psy> on 2 different switches too
<cipi604> :))
<ccamacho> I am having some troubles to get my i945 card working properly in Ubuntu... the problem is that the resolution does not fit in the screen (LCD)
<george_looney> anyone know how do I enable FrameBuffer to play videos with Mplayer???
<fyrestrtr> what rss readers do people recommend?
<default> hi
<gentoomeo> The PGPLOT libraries are in the multiverse repo but have ten thousands broken dependencies...
<fyrestrtr> ccamacho: install 915resolution package from apt
<ccamacho> fyrestrtr: yes I did it
<george_looney> hey default
<Psy> ok so my ethernet port on laptop dont work. anywhere with a guide on how to configure a wireless pcmcia card in ubuntu?
<Ayabara> downloading themes for ubuntu now. is it gdm themes I'm looking for?
<roshan_s> Ayabara: Try gnome-art-manager
<default> small question: when monitoring the cpu load of my Ubuntu 6.06 I see that the load level is always between 80 and 100% but there are no processes that generate this load except Xorg which makes use of 40 to 50% - is that normal?
<cool_nick> george_looney: press d
<jrib> Ayabara: gdm themes are for the login screen, look for gtk 2.x on gnome-look.org
<ccamacho> default: memory is kind of difficult thing...
<lassegs> hi. after i installed XGL, and played with it a little, then gave it up, my dual headed screen broke. Ive tryed running 'sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left', but the only time it works is im in the GDM, and there it is --screen-layout=right for some reason. S when im logging in its gone. Anyone know what im doing wrong?
<george_looney> d
<Ayabara> jrib: ok, thanks again
<george_looney> cool_nick: what? how? where?
<ccamacho> default: try htop
<_BASO_> how can I monitor the CPU Temperature?
<ccamacho> and let me know how it looks
<Ayabara> roshan_s: is it in the repos?
<cool_nick> george_looney: while playin a video, you have to do it everytime
<roshan_s> Ayabara: Yes. It's called gnome-art
<george_looney> cool_nick: put vga=771 in grub
<Ayabara> roshan_s: thx. checking it out now
<george_looney> cool_nick: will that work?
<george_looney> cool_nick: do I have framebuffer with vga=771?
<feydin> hi, i cant install compiz-gnome under my kubuntu (amd64) eh tells me, compiz: depends on libsvg-cairo (>= 0.1.6) but 0.1.5-0 should be installed
<feydin> what can i do?
<IseeIsee> guys help me out in something, I wanna do the following on whichever linux system:
<ccamacho> _BASO_: you need to enable in the kernel
<lassegs> feydin: #ubuntu-xgl
<roshan_s> feydin: I ran into the same problem. The amd64 packages are hopelessly out of shape
<bla|patrick> void^: now azureus doesnt start anymore
<ccamacho> and later just look for some app to do it
<cool_nick> george_looney: i tried pressing d. . . no idea bout vga=771 :(
<IseeIsee> install JDK, java wireless toolkit, browse internet/email
<feydin> roshan_s, oh... maybe cvs version is better?
<default> ccamacho: thanks - now I can see a similar development, maybe I'll try a different window manager (e.g. xfce)
<IseeIsee> but my system is p2 233 96mb 10gb, which distro should I install ?
<george_looney> cool_nick: mplayer says can't find fbdev
<ccamacho> ok
<roshan_s> feydin: Don't know. I tried downloading all the source packages and compiling them myself in a pbuilder. Still didn't work. I got the packages but compiz doesn't work
<george_looney> cool_nick: I will try certain combinations and come back later
<cool_nick> george_looney: ok
<lassegs> IseeIsee: how about debian?
<IseeIsee> I don't know, you tell me
<george_looney> cool_nick: thanks for the "d" tip
<feydin> roshan_s, damn :(
<IseeIsee> I've never used any linux distro except Ubuntu 4.01 (that was also for few days)
<ccamacho> default:  wmaker is light, and fluxbox as well
<roshan_s> feydin: I spent a good day on that. I've given up for now
<IseeIsee> ccamacho but for that I need to install ubuntu base first, right ?
<jstew> Hi. I just upgraded to dapper and my cups settings for my network printer didn't make it. When I change the settings in System->Administration, it works but when I log off the settings are blown away again. How do I fix it?
<robkinyon> I installed Perl 5.8.7, but when I went to build something that required compilation, gcc wasn't installed
<roshan_s> feydin: I wanted Compiz just to show to someone, since I don't use it myself
<feydin> roshan_s, ok so we have to wait i guess. :(
<lassegs> what do i do in this channel if noone answers my questions? repeat?
<robkinyon> when I installed gcc, it didn't install the gcc or cc symlinks
<robkinyon> so, i had to symlink them myself
<ccamacho> IseeIsee: to do what?
<gdb> roshan_s: $ sudo aptitude install build-essential
<robkinyon> what step did I miss?
<jrib> lassegs: you can repeat after a while, you can also try other support options
<gdb> er
<gdb> robkinyon: $ sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jrib> !support > lassegs
<someothernick__> anyone know how to see running processes?
<default> ccamacho: ok, will try those...strange, I'm running a Thinkad R52 with 1.8Ghz / approx. 1.gGb ram, thought it would be enough ;-)
<robkinyon> gdb: Where is that documented?
<Tomatix> ps -A
<gdb> someothernick__: ps -ef
<someothernick__> ty
<feydin> why does azureus got mozilla-firefox as an dependency?
<default> 1.5
<robkinyon> gdb: I went with the synaptic manager and it didn't say anything about that
<ccamacho> default: it should be
<malachi> Anyone know how to get the Windows Key to work as a shortcut?
<roshan_s> gdb: I got past all that :-) I set up a pbuilder, but then had to fix build-deps on the source packages to get them to compile. The compiled packages don't work. Evidently the original author of the source packages never compiled them in a chroot
<pianoboy3333> how can I configure a sound card?
<gdb> robkinyon: To be honest, I'm not sure.  I found out about it in here, but I do recall seeing it somewhere on the wiki.  It's something that does need to be better documented, yes.
<sal> hallo
<bla|patrick> void^: it didnt worked
<robkinyon> gdb: Or, better yet, just install it as part of the install process
<someothernick__> gdb: how could i terminate some?
<sal> i would lie to know to rotate my screen is there any program
<void^> bla|patrick: pastebin the error message
<IseeIsee> lassegs so what do you think, which distro should I go for ?
<bla|patrick> azureus still uses the old files and promtos to install the new ones which are in there
<roshan_s> feydin: That's one of the mysteries of life :-) You'll just have to live with it if you want azureus from the repos
<b14ck> Lobster:  dude i dpkg and when i login the restricted drivers won't load and X won't start. sais it need to be gonfiguret something in /etc/x11/xorg.cfg
<gdb> someothernick__: kill $PID - where $PID is the process ID listed in the second column of the output of that command.
<feydin> roshan_s, hehe ok :)
<bla|patrick> that files that didnt mattered... i placed them back i in usr/jni
<someothernick__> gdb: ty :)
<bla|patrick> after taht azurues started but still asks for thos new files
<Lobster> hmmm... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gdb> robkinyon: That's currently being discussed on the ubuntu-dev mailing list.  It's been proposed by Matt Zimmerman, the CTO of Canonical.  My personal opinion is that it's unnecessary and simply needs to be better documented.
<t-thing> Hi. I've made a small python script and I want to package it. What is the right to way to do it? From scratch, debhelper or CDBS? I've heard something about how the 'normal' process wouldn't be convienent or something for python script packaging. Tips?
<gdb> someothernick__: Sure thing!
<Infern0o> Ok, time for a second day of WiFi sex
<Infern0o> :)
<IseeIsee> I put in the CD
<Lobster> there you can enable and disable the drivers...
<IseeIsee> how can I boot as server ?
<IseeIsee> which option should I select ?
<b14ck> Lobster:  and how can i enable them?
<void^> bla|patrick: it's not about randomly placing files somewhere. you replace the swt.jar with a new version, and throw all new libraries at the java.libarary.path, which is where your old swt libs are
<Dirge2> bla|patrick, Do you have any issues with Azures not removing the popups after you click hide?
<bla|patrick> ja i had
<bla|patrick> then i installed the beta
<bla|patrick> 3.4.03 beta60 works fine
<bla|patrick> that in the repos is broken in ubuntu
<Infern0o> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Dirge2> where do I get thaat?
<gentoomeo> Goodbye to all!!
<bla|patrick> azureus.sf.net
<bla|patrick> and then in the menubar in italic beta
<bla|patrick> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<bla|patrick> void^: what do i have to place where?
<sal> Hello, i dont know so well about it, it is possible to ask, how i can change my monitor from horizontal into vertical view?
<roshan_s> sal: Do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<IseeIsee> how do I server boot ?
<sal> No, think its ATI, IseeIsee
<void^> bla|patrick: ... just install azureus in your home directory. i'm not going to play the guess-where-your-files-are game.
<sal> Sorry, @roshan_s
<IseeIsee> sal: ATI ?
<sal> Yes?!
<bla|patrick> void^: and how do i do that?
<IseeIsee> what is ATI ?
<void^> bla|patrick: azureu.sf.net, download the linux tar.gz, extract, get the cvs, use autoupdate
<roshan_s> sal: Does running the "xrandr" command say anything about rotations?
<bla|patrick> void^: ok
<compengi> does anyone has canon i350 drivers?
<sal> Sori shall write xrandr into the terminal console?
<bla|patrick> void^: on alternative: can u give me the command that allows programms started by azureus to modify files
<roshan_s> sal: Yes
<bla|patrick> i think azureus runs in root, but 3rd application dont have those rights
<bla|patrick> thats why the autoupdater fails i guess
<lassegs> hi. after i installed XGL, and played with it a little, then gave it up, my dual headed screen broke. Ive tryed running 'sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left', but the only time it works is im in the GDM, and there it is --screen-layout=right for some reason. So when im logging in its gone. Anyone know what im doing wrong?
<afief> I have already messed up my system twice trying to install my ATI driver. is there away someone could help me do it remotely(AKA windows remote assistant?)
<sal> @roshan_s: it says:
<sal>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<sal> *0   1024 x 768    ( 347mm x 260mm )  *60
<sal>  1    800 x 600    ( 347mm x 260mm )   72   60   56
<sal>  2    640 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60
<sal> Current rotation - normal
<sal> Current reflection - none
<sal> Rotations possible - normal
<sal> Reflections possible - none
<roshan_s> !pastebin > sal
<bla|patrick> afief in the official ubuntuforums is a sticky for 8.26.18
<roshan_s> sal: Keep that in mind in future :-)
<sal> what?
<bla|patrick> that worked for me
<bla|patrick> have an x850
<IseeIsee> how do I install as server ?
<sal> ah, it means it comes in one quote?
<sal> sorry
<sal> :-)
<afief> bla|patrick: better than the ubuntu wiki? i have mobility x600
<lassegs> IseeIsee: download and burn a ubuntu server cd
<IseeIsee> lassegs no from a desktop CD
<IseeIsee> they said you need to type server at boot prompt
<IseeIsee> there is no boot prompt here
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: type server at the prompt
<IseeIsee> I have 5 options:
<bla|patrick> u have to press f6
<bla|patrick> and enter there server
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: ther *is* a prompt!
<roshan_s> sal: Have you installed the ATI binary drivers?
<Infern0o> Anybody who is willing to try to help we with wireless? They have already been busy with me yesterday, and before that i tried the !wireless guide... all in veign though...
<pdlnhrd> does ubuntu (dapper) use ESD for sound by default?
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: when the alternate CD boots, type server
<sal> No, xubuntu. Should i install them?
<IseeIsee> ok I pressed F6 & typed boot
<IseeIsee> mind it my ram is 96mb will this setup still work ?
<compengi> in first i configure the samba smb.conf file and set the workgroup as MSHOME i changed it to HOME but when i go to network servers i can't find it in this workgroup and the previous workgroup remained
<compengi> what should i do?
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: for a GUI -less server, yes
<roshan_s> sal: I don't think any of the ATI drivers support rotation
<Lynoure> or GUIless workstation, too...
<pianoboy3333> I'm getting a very lovely alsa error now, can anyone help me out? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18209
<IseeIsee> its giving an error "kernel panic = not syncing: VFS: Unable to mout foot fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<XplOzIon> hi all
<Taza> Apparently I'm having significant problems with xrandr reporting invalid resolutions.
<sal> oh thats sad. thats for sure?
<thiago_> how i can install LaTeX in ubuntu?
<Dimensions> hie i have installed Realplayer.bin and change it to executable by this command ... chmod a+x Realplayer10GOLD.bin ... now when i run real player to install it nothing happend ? aneidea
<roshan_s> sal: Try this in a terminal window: grep -i randr /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Taza> I believe it's about me using a Matrox Mystique MGA 1064SG with the "vesa" driver - "mga"-driver won't work correctly.
<someothernick_> help, when i login to gnome i can see my desktop but no menu or taskbar. there are processes running from before i rebooted.
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: ./Realpl <tab>
<roshan_s> Dimensions: Install Realplayer by going to Applications > Add/Remove
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: in the directory you downloade it to
<Dimensions> thoreauputic:  tried that and it doesn't even complete its name with tab ..
<sal> it says: (==) RandR enabled (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
<thiago_> how i can install LaTeX in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: well, it isn't there then :)
<Dimensions> thoreauputic:  lol i can see it with ls ... its there
<roshan_s> Dimensions: thoreauputic: The file may not be executable, and realplayer is in the dapper-commercial repository
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: but an easier way is to enable multiverse and install it with apt/app-install/synaptic
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: umm - he did a chmod a+x
<Dimensions> yeah but i was infact installing other programs with synaptic thats why ..
<Dimensions> its working now ... thanks guys ...
<jorgito> hi
<roshan_s> sal: AFAIK the ATI driver doesn't support rotation. You'll have to ask someone else though. Sorry
<jorgito> i am studing one spec file and there is definition under the %postun directive using positional parametr 1 , do you know what means this parametr in context of spec file ? i am not shure if this parametr is taken from building command or uninstall command
<Dimensions> another thing how do i run wmv files i have gxine .. and other players already installed but none would play wmv
<thiago_> how i can install LaTeX in ubuntu?
<sal> Thank so far, bye.
<someothernick_> help, when i login to gnome i can see my desktop but no menu or taskbar. there are processes running from before i rebooted.
<thoreauputic> !codefcs
<ubotu> I know nothing about codefcs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roshan_s> Dimensions: The dapper-commercial repo isn't enabled normally. You need to go to Gnome-App-Install and select realplayer
<pianoboy3333> I'm getting a very lovely alsa error now, can anyone help me out? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18209
<Dimensions> thanks you roshan_s its running now ... could u pls tell me should i install it in any folder or in any specific one on "/" like in home root usr etc ?
<roshan_s> Dimensions: I would highly recommend installing it from the dapper-commercial repository instead of using the .bin installer
<Dimensions> alrite roshan_s ... i had it downloaded thats why but i will follow ur recommendation
<roshan_s> Dimensions: If you install it using that .bin, it will not be tracked by your package manager, and Bad Things will happen
<ezx> who know how to reconnect adsl using pppd ,but not the method by cron
<compengi> can someone help me in samba?
<Dimensions> ummm.. got it roshan_s :)
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: not necessarily :) But I agree that using the package manager is better
<ezx> compengi:i can
<roshan_s> !ask > compengi
<compengi> ezx, ok
<ezx> ask!
<compengi> roshan_s, i did ask before but no one answered
<roshan_s> thoreauputic: It might work now, but what about dist-upgrades? :-)
<Dimensions> why is video playing always a problem in the all Linux distros
<compengi> ezx, in first i configure the samba smb.conf file and set the workgroup as MSHOME i changed it to HOME but when i go to network servers i can't find my computer in this workgroup and the previous workgroup remained
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: Actually if you put it in /usr/local it will be fine ( personal experience)
<roshan_s> compengi: Do a sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dimensions> isn't it possible they include all codecs and libs with player ? instead of every one running after all of such files
<compengi> roshan_s, yes i did
<compengi> roshan_s, nothing changed though
<bla|patrick> could someone hlep me with azurues?
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: Of course you need to know that, or put it in your $HOME :)
<Mikkas> ok grub error 22... can ANYONE HELP?
<bla|patrick> can someone explain me, why the azupdater fails to install as root libswts
<ezx> check your smb.conf ,paste it here
<compengi> ezx, lol
<compengi> ezx, you want me to flood
<Mikkas> i just installed off the live cd... and now i cant get back to xp , or into my fresh install of grub
<roshan_s> thoreauputic: In the hypothetical scenario, what if realplayer depended on a library that's installed in dapper but not in edgy by default? :-)
<roshan_s> compengi: Try rebooting your Windows machine
<ezx> only the para ,not whole file
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: the bin file is statically compiled
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: not an issue
<RichEd> mikkas ... i had a problem like that last night ... does windows boot say can't load oprating system ?
<bla|patrick> !pastbin
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastbin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Mikkas> well...
<roshan_s> thoreauputic: It was a hypothetical case :-) We all know the evils of static compilation etc... We have to put up with this because of rp's proprietary nature
<Mikkas> grub is on the MBR
<Mikkas> so i cant get into grub
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: agreed :)
<bla|patrick> !pastbin
<Mikkas> to even see the options (ie. ubuntu and xp)
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastbin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sonny> i want to upgrade the ubuntu but the offical source server is too slow where can i find fast source server?
<compengi> roshan_s, it's not a deal of windows machine it's the matter that i can't see my machine in network server when i changed the workgroup
<bla|patrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<compengi> ezx, which lines i past?
<ezx> compengi,using ip is ok?
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: actually the mplayer plugin for moz/FF will play Real media anyway
<Ayabara> i installed "candido-engine", a gtk 2.x theme from gnome-look, but how the heck do I use/activate it?
<RichEd> mikkas: not sure if his helps, but i had an aborted install ... then could not load XP ... had to use lived to load partition editor and mark XP as bootable ...
<RichEd> livecd <- lived
<compengi> ezx, can i IM you?
<bla|patrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18210
<roshan_s> compengi: Can you try accessing your Ubuntu box using \\<IP address> from the windows machine?
<tom1502> Hi, i am looking for s o who can help me getting suspend2 running
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: but only with evil w32codecs ;)
<bla|patrick> can some look about this... is there any reason why it fails to update those libs?
<seif> hello
<compengi> roshan_s, i can see it from there too
<compengi> can't*
<bla|patrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18210
<roshan_s> thoreauputic: Being on amd64, what are these w32codecs you speak of? ;-)
<ezx> i am checking the smb.conf manpage
<thoreauputic> roshan_s: or indeed in my case PPC - point taken ;)
<ezx> compengi: ip is ok?
<compengi> ezx, i did a backup file of smb.conf
<TLE> what's the command to open the shortcutconfiguration tool in KDE ?
<roshan_s> compengi: Do you mean you can't see it?
<IseeIsee> which linux distro would be the alternative of win_me considering hardware specifications
<Mikkas> RichEd: seems like its a bad partition table...
<ezx> compengi: what IM? i have gtalk and msn
<Mikkas> apparently...
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: heh - Linspire?
<seif> any1 here using synaptics touchpad and network manager?? i think network manager causes the touchpad to hang!
<compengi> ezx, message you here private
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: sorry cheap shot
<Mikkas> how can i fix this grub error 22?
<IseeIsee> thoreauputic cheap shot ?
<Mikkas> im googling my ass off...
<Dimensions> i have tried to add rplayer from add remove it rather opens to advance mode and takes me to synaptic ... from there i selected four rplayer files and installed them rplayer-client rpalyer-contrib and rplayer server - rplayer-perl
<Dimensions> just wonderin if thats fine
<compengi> roshan_s, i can't see it with network server program when i changed the workgroup
<IseeIsee> thoreauputic: my laptop works fine on windows_me, i'm looking for a linux alternative, thats why I'm asking
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: umm - if you mean low RAM, slow cpu, try a server install + xubuntu-desktop
<RichEd> well i used the LiveCD to mark XP as bootable ... and windows recovered ... i then re-installed and all went fine. Do you have Ubuntu CD with GUI partition editor ? I actually used the Edubuntu one with the ASCII partition manager ...
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: does *anything* work fine on Win ME ?
<ezx> compengi: but howto private talk to you? first irc
<Ayabara> before using a theme I want, I have to install a new engine. what does that mean?
<Mikkas> ive got 6.06
<compengi> ezx, did you register your nick?
<ezx> can i ssh to your computer 212.36.207.232
<Mikkas> a gparted etc
<IseeIsee> thoreauputic: Ubunut setup isn't going through even through server install, its giving problems, perhaps due to hardware specs
<ezx> compengi: yes ,ezx
<RichEd> note that i think (1) my problem was less serious that yours and (2) this was my first install last night :)
<roshan_s> compengi: I have similar troubles intermittently in Windows. Other Linux machines see my fine. Sorry I don't have a fix
<bla|patrick> :(
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: the server install should work - but it *does* depend on what hardware you have, yes.
<roshan_s> Dimensions: Did you enable the "commercial applications" checkbox in Add/Remove Programs?
<thoreauputic> IseeIsee: you need a minimum of 64MB RAM , from memory
<Mikkas> grrr ubuntu is shitting me
<RichEd> so i am at the end of my knowledge ... just thought my problem & fix may help ... a singular perl of wisdom ... not a fount of knowledge
<TLE> never mind I found it
<roshan_s> Dimensions: rplay* is not what you need
<tom1502> nobody knows how to setup suspend2 with nvidia, or does anyone has got a tutorial for dapper?
<compengi> roshan_s, did you see the message?
<Mikkas> is there any other bootloader i can use instead of GRUB? I'm stuck on the live CD, and have SATA hard disks (xp and ubuntu are on the same drive, sep. partitions)
<tom1502> Mikkas, what is ur prob with grub?
<Mikkas> i need to reinstall grub
<Infecto> Mikkas: lilo
<Mikkas> or remove it
<Mikkas> well i reinstall ubuntu
<Mikkas> and im getting grub error 22
<tom1502> Mikkas, boot from livecd
<Mikkas> which is basically.. u cant boot, and apparently i have a bad partition table... which is BS
<Mikkas> in live cd now
<tom1502> then chroot to your root parititon in console
<Mikkas> ok
<Mikkas> done
<tom1502> check that ur menu.lst is fine
<Mikkas> will i be able to access the partition?
<tom1502> which?
<Mikkas> i mean, im on live, and i think every device is locked down / not mounted by default
<lassegs> after i played with xgl, and went back to regular gnome, my dual head display broke. can anyone help me
<Ash-Fox> xgl is angry.
<tom1502> Mikkas, if u can chroot to your root partition, you have to be able to access it
<Mikkas> hang on, ive forgotten how do i chroot again?
<XplOzIon> help: i need to setup firestarter via ssh, i need to set ssh port and some other ports to open before firestarted is activated. Thanks
<Mikkas> sorry
<bla|patrick> ah crap.. :|
<Ayabara> I downloaded a theme, and got a gtk configuration file. how do I use this?
<SonicChao> Hello, how do you watch CNN video in Ubuntu? I have w32codecs installed...but it says I 'need' Windows Media Player.
<tom1502> Mikkas chroot /where u mounted the partition /bin/bahs
<Mikkas> sudo -i right?
<Mikkas> sorry i have to mount the linux partiton now
<tom1502> you have to!
<Mikkas> not sure how to
<Mikkas> mnt  ...
<Mikkas> then ?
<tom1502> Mikkas, which is your paritition /dev/hd?
<roshan_s> Ayabara: Was this in gnome-art?
<rpedro> SonicChao: send mail to CNN.com webmasters complaining ;P WMP is a piece of crap
<Mikkas> etx3
<Mikkas> is
<Mikkas> dev/sdb
<Psy> i have a xircom pcmcia ethernet card in my laptop. itrs under device manager but i cant see it under the network config pages, any ideas anyone?
<tom1502> Mikkas sudo mkdir /mnt/root
<Mikkas> dev/sdb4
<SonicChao> rpedro: I know...but there is no way? I doubt CNN would listen
<Absolutionx> what is so great about Kernel Compilation
<afief> rpedro: where is the email of this webmaster. i need to watch what's happening in haifs
<afief> haifa
<tom1502> Mikkas, sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/root
<tom1502> Mikkas, chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<rpedro> afief: webmaster@cnn.com :P
<pale_horse> afief www.foxnews.com
<Ayabara> roshan_s: no, I got this one from gnome-look.org.
<Awesome-o2000> how can I get my standard black xcursors instead of the human theme?
<tom1502> Mikkas, you boot from /dev/sdb?
<SonicChao> pale_horse: You can watch Fox video in ubuntu?
<pale_horse> mplayer with win32 codecs
<Mikkas> sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/root
<Mikkas> does not exist
<Mikkas> shi-
<tom1502> what does not exist?
<tom1502> /dev/sdb4?
<Mikkas> i booted off the live cd
<tom1502> for sure u have to boot from livecd
<roshan_s> Ayabara: You might want to go to Sys > Pref > Theme and "Install Theme"
<afief> pale_horse: it's flash, but flash always fails to play sound for me:(
<tom1502> without grub u arent able to boot :-)
<Mikkas> working now
<Mikkas> forgot to mkdir :P
<tom1502> Mikkas, kk
<tom1502> Mikkas, so now chroot
<Mikkas> sudo -i?
<rpedro> Mikkas: use System >> Administration >> Disks to set mount points without using cli
<tom1502> wtf is -i good for
<tom1502> Mikkas, just enter chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<thoreauputic> just tried a video on cnn .com - you get a dire warning but it plas in the mplayer plugin for FF
<pale_horse> afief I'm not using ubuntu at the moment
<pale_horse> or I'd check for you
<thoreauputic> cnn.com need am injection of clues
<skavenge> anyway to remove gnome completely from an install?
<afief> pale_horse: okay thanks
<b14ck> i have a prob with my dsl. sometimes the pc freeze and the dsl remains active and after i reboot and try to redail abvious i can't get through. any sugestions?
<Mikkas> ok
<Mikkas> done
<tom1502> Mikkas, DO YOU ALSO BOOT FROM /dev/sdb?
<Mikkas> yes i do
<tom1502> good
<afief> Can someone help me get flash to play sound?
<ubuntu> helloo!!
<tom1502> so now enter grub-install /dev/sdb
<ubuntu> me cago n to
<ubuntu> k paaasa neng
<Ayabara> roshan_s: invalid file format. think I'll give gnome-art another try :-)
<rpedro> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<roshan_s> Ayabara: That might be a good idea. It automates this stuff
<Mikkas> dev/sdb: Not found or not a block device.
<tom1502> Mikkas, wtf? does grub support SATA??
<Mikkas> what about this "find /boot/grub/stage1 "
<Mikkas> thats the other way i tried before..
<rpedro> tom1502: yes it does
<Mikkas> yes ive had the 2 working before
<Mikkas> they died though, so ive reinstalled xp
<Mikkas> and also ubuntu now..
<tom1502> Mikkas did u enter /dev/sdb or dev/sdb??
<Mikkas> uh oh
<Mikkas> no file found in grub
<Mikkas> for find /boot/grub/stage1
<tom1502> Mikkas did u enter /dev/sdb or dev/sdb??
<Mikkas> i entered /dev , jjust irc doesnt like the 1st /
<tom1502> because u need the first / !!!
<Mikkas> i know
<Mikkas> i know
<tom1502> k
<genius> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<tom1502> and it didnt take it?
<Mikkas> i also tried...
<Mikkas> grub-install /dev/sdb4
<Mikkas> but no go
<tom1502> Mikkas, no that does not work, grub needs to be installed into the MBR of ur disk, not into a partition
<Mikkas> can i access grub now and just kill it all?
<Mikkas> i hate grub cause it hates me ;)
<tom1502> well enter grub
<ambient_sky> Mikkas: So try the lilo
<ambient_sky> :)
<XplOzIon> LOL @ Mikkas
<Jesus> Hey, my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<Mikkas> lol i'd try it if i knew how
<Mikkas> how can i scrap grub 1st..
<RichEd> RichEd -> out 1 hour
<tom1502> u can just overwrite grub with lilo, but i dunno how to install lilo
<Mikkas> bugga
<blaster> can anybody help me
<Mikkas> add/remove?
<tom1502> well i gotta go now, sry Mikkas...
<tom1502> will come back l8er
<Jesus> you should be able to do that with your ubuntu install cd
<Mikkas> ok thanks anyways..
<Jesus> but I'm not sure
<Mikkas> thanks jesus
<Mikkas> lol
<Mikkas> thnx for trying tom
<Jesus> I have to install grub everytime i restart my comp. (so don't trust me) but you can install lilo in the same way.
<Jesus> wanna know how?
<Mikkas> yus
<Mikkas> It is absolutely necessary to run liloconfig(8) when you complete this process and execute /sbin/lilo after this.
<KenSentMe> How can i stop hearing myself talking when i use my headset microphone?
<roshan_s> KenSentMe: Double click on the little speaker icon next to the clock, go to the capture tab, and mute the mic
<TankEnMate> anyone know why you can't connect to vino (VNC) on dapper?? The server and client can't seem to agree on the security type..
<gdb> Wow, using lilo.  How quaint. ;-)
<roshan_s> TankEnMate: Works fine for me
<Mikkas> lilo is broken too
<Mikkas> great
<Mikkas> now im screwed
<tuxtheslacker> hello. what are the kernel headers called in apt-get?
<TankEnMate> roshan_s: hmmm it keeps complaining about the wrong seciryt type (18)
<tuxtheslacker> linux-headers?
<tuxtheslacker> or ???
<Amadeo> hello everyone
<TankEnMate> i had a look on the internet and nada, i think im almost at the point of d/ling the source and trawling through it :)
<TankEnMate> :( even...
<Amadeo> I've came here to ask someone a favour
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: kernel-headers -- but you may want to grab them using the meta-package build-essential.
<roshan_s> TankEnMate: Using vncviewer? It works fine for me
<TankEnMate> mikkas == miksa ?
<Mikkas> hi
<Amadeo> Can someone tell me why i should use ubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> gdb, I have build-essential.
<Amadeo> im new to linux
<Mikkas> i cant
<Mikkas> ha
<TankEnMate> roshan_s: i have used just about every vncviewer on the planet..
<Amadeo> and just starting playing around with knoppix
<afief> Amadeo: use it instead of windows or instead of another linux distro?
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: They're installed as a dependancy via that meta-package.  You should have them installed already as a result.
<Mikkas> sup tank?
<Jesus> k, this is how I do it: Start the install. go trough the install to the partitioner point. Mount all the existing partitions (choose: setup manually ) and accept (observe: don't formate anything). Then it say error twice, then you get a list, choose Install GRUB/LILO. Then install LILO. That might work.
<TankEnMate> heya miksa.. how's life?
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: Sorry, linux-kernel-headers is the full package name.
<Jesus> that was for you Mikkas
<TankEnMate> roshan_s: i think i'll have to trawl through the source to figure out what is wrong..
<roshan_s> TankEnMate: I just used vino and the default vncviewer which comes with dapper
<Mikkas> i dont get the 2 errors though
<Mikkas> thats the problem
<tuxtheslacker> hmm, I muse need something else then.
<Amadeo> instead of windows
<Amadeo> both really
<TankEnMate> roshan_r: yeah, thats what should work.. but it aint on my machine..
<tuxtheslacker> I need to find the kernel source for a vpn program, and it's not listed.
<tuxtheslacker> so I can't load the vpn module.
<tuxtheslacker> gdb, ^^
<TankEnMate> micksa, you might recognise me more as <JasHawk>
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: This VPN program is a debianized package?
<Jesus> Mikkas: thats wierd. what happens when you are done with the partitioner?
<tuxtheslacker> no. but I've had it installed on older kernels.
<roshan_s> TankEnMate: What exactly is the error?
<TankEnMate> roshan_r: i think i have resigned myself to running it under gdb and figureing out what is going wrong..
<tuxtheslacker> gdb^^
<Mikkas> just next.. and it's ready to install again
<Mikkas> never got to configure lilo
<Mikkas> or grub
<Amadeo> afied: I'm trying to set myself up with a decent linux distro, for something different from windows, ive got knoppix installed and have found it good, but my network card wont get picked up by it, and i want a distro to run cedega, bittorent, and watch movies on, while still being easy to use.. im frankly sick of windows
<TankEnMate>  CConnection: Server offers security type [unknown secType] (18)
<Jesus> Mikkas: And you have a complete system, with /, /home and all, mounted?
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: So you have the source code already?  Or you're saying that you have the binary kernel module but you're looking for the source to build against your current kernel?
<TankEnMate> and I can't seem to find anywhere in any documentation a secType 18..
<Mikkas> i dont think so
<Mikkas> thats my problem probablt
<ryba> elo
<Jesus> Might be.
<Mikkas> cause im on the live cd... nothing is mounted by default right?
<Shibo> Hello, how may I install MPlayer onto a ubuntu machine without internet connection?
<Jesus> Mikkas: u got the 6.06 live cd?
<Mikkas> yep
<TankEnMate> oh well.. time to trawl the source..
<Mikkas> ive installed it correctly 1 time so far..
<TankEnMate> roshan_r: thanks anyway :)
<roshan_s> TankEnMate: You've got your work cut out :-)
<Mikkas> is there a scandisk or something i can do to check the partition quality?
<Mikkas> lilo's all like, you have bad partions or something
<Mikkas> im like , no, but its like ya
<skavenge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TankEnMate> roshan_s: if i can find my way around the pine source code, i'm fairly confident i can find my way around the vino code..
<Tomatix> Lol, I installed windows to test it. Omg, it started to install things I did not ask about to install, and in fact, I turned off "automatic updates" but it updated anyway. A totally destroyed operatingsystem like that sould one look long after to find!
<Jesus> Mikkas: correct me if I'm wrong: You have installed the live-ubuntu onto your disk, and then ejected the cd to restart, and then lilo says thats something is wrong?
<haffe> Hello. I would like to play Marathon/AlephOne, but installing it is a PITA, is there a deb floating somewhere?
<Mikkas> grub says something is wrong
<Mikkas> i havent even got lilo up yet.
<roshan_s> TankEnMate: "strings" doesn't reveal the word "security" in vncviewer or xvncviewer, and they don't link to any vnc-related libraries
<Jesus> ok
<Mikkas> its throwing all sorts or errors at me
<Amadeo1988> can anyone help me I'm trying to set myself up with a decent linux distro, for something different from windows, ive got knoppix installed and have found it good, but my network card wont get picked up by it, and i want a distro to run cedega, bittorent, and watch movies on, while still being easy to use.. im frankly sick of windows
<tuxtheslacker> gdb: I don't have the kernel-source package, I have the binary kernel, I need to compile the kernel against the binary, and I did it before with a headers file, gdb
<KenSentMe> Amadeo1988: cedega works fine here, so does azureus and Ubuntu comes with some good video players
<TankEnMate> Server offers security type %s(%d)
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: You need to build the module against the kernel, not hte other way around.  You're going to need access to the module's source code.
<Jesus> Mikkas: Well If you don't got anything on stored on the computer, you might just want to reinstall it.
<TankEnMate> thats out of my /usr/bin/vncviewer binary..
<Mikkas> i just did
<Mikkas> and grub is still stuffed
<TankEnMate> and i have found it in both tightvnc and realvnc
<Jesus> Mikkas: and you get the same errors?
<Mikkas> yus
<skavenge> anyone ever seen this error when removing packages? i get it often and dont know whats broken .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18212 thanks
<Jesus> Mikkas: k
<Mikkas> error 22
<Mikkas> sigh
<KenSentMe> Amadeo1988: if you want to know if you like ubuntu, just try the livecd
<Amadeo1988> KenSentMe: How about accessing my ntfs partitions?
<Mikkas> thnx for the help btw
<stefg> Amadeo1988: So you've found the right Distro. So what's the problem now? NIC not working out of the box?
<Chameleon22> trying to add kqemu as a device, manually it works fine(mknod /dev/kqemu;mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0;chmpd 666). When I add kernel module to /etc/modules and following rule KERNEL="kqemu", NAME="%k" GROUP="kqemu", MODE="0660" (group exists)  to /etc/udev/rules.d/... and reboot I still dont get the damn device generated. Any ideas?
<Amadeo1988> yeh my nic just isnt working
<KenSentMe> Amadeo1988: ubuntu has read support out of the box, for write you have to change some things.
<Amadeo1988> ive tried ndiswrapper
<KenSentMe> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<KenSentMe> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Mikkas> so can i just delete grub ?
<roshan_s> TankEnMate: /usr/bin/vncviewer is controlled by the alternatives system. I'm using the vncviewer from the "xvncviewer" package. Perhaps you should try it?
<Mikkas> and then reinstall it?
<stefg> Amadeo1988: Ah, ok so it's a wireless adapter... what is sit?
<Mikkas> how would i do that? add/remove?
<Enverex> NTFS read/write is fine with ntfs-3g but it's not in Ubuntu yet and you need to manually compile a few things
<Amadeo1988> no it isnt a wireless adaptor its a Marvell Yukon PCI-E M8053
<Amadeo1988> i just tried ndiswrapperr
<Amadeo1988> in hope it would work
<Jesus> Mikkas: Well, I don't know... I only reinstall it.
<thiago> ae galera, tem algum plugin para o rhythmbox, daqueles que ficam o controle de proxima musica etc.., no painel?
<Amadeo1988> i do not wish to write to ntfs, i have setup a FAT32 drive for file swapping between linux and windows
<KenSentMe> !es > thiago
<stefg> Amadeo1988: is it onboard or a seperate Card?
<Amadeo1988> Onboard
<Amadeo1988> Apparently it uses something called sky2 drivers
<Jesus> Mikkas: I'm sorry, I got to go. Try posting something on the forum, there someone might know.
<Amadeo1988> or rather
<morphix> are there any guides on making ur own custom ubuntu live cd?
<Mikkas> ok i give up
<Mikkas> cyas :)
<Enverex> Where can I set how long gksudo keeps the root password for?
<thiago> in xubuntu, where i install the window borders?
<Shak-> i've got a 70GB HDD of which 50GB is already used up (mainly due to video/audio files) so im trying to create a dual boot install of windows/ubuntu... what partition sizes should I set?
<Amadeo1988> i have tried ifconfig too see if it even exists and it doesnt, i have tried the drivers at marvell.com and it only tells me that my kernal is a differetn version
<roshan_s> Enverex: man sudoers
<choique> hola
<choique> hi
<morphix> Amadeo1988: what the?? no ifconfig? lol
<stefg> Amadeo1988: you've got 2 options: a.) get through a learning curve , maybe getting it to work, maybe not (because vendors not always open up their specs. so that someone can write a linux driver for it) or b.) cough up 10 bucks and get a properly supported PCI-card Adapter, which is likely to just work
<choique> i have a problem with xgl
<choique> i have a problem with compiz
<stefg> !xgl
<morphix> Amadeo1988: what marvell device do u have? i have a marvell yukon gigabit NIC and it works perfect under ubuntu
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tuxtheslacker> gdb, does that mean I have to install kernel-source
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<Amadeo1988> stefg: alright thanks
<MenZa> #ubuntu-xgl
<choique>  compiz.real[11852] : segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 00002aaaab7b87b3 rsp 00007fffffea0408 error 4
<tuxtheslacker> oh snap! kernel-source defaults to a 2.4 kernel.....
<Amadeo1988> the other questions i have is, does ubuntu support ATI X800 Video card, and will cedega run with ubuntu and my video card?
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: It means you need the source code to the kernel module you're trying to use (your VPN modules).  Without that, you're sort of stuck at this point.
<choique> i have a amd64 and ubuntu 6.06 in 64 bits
<dmsantam> how can i browse the computers with samba shares on the network? running dapper. i can connect to a specific known server with the Places->Connect to server menu. but i want to browse
<tuxtheslacker> gdb, where should I get the source?
<tuxtheslacker> gdb, E: Couldn't find package linux-header-2.6.15-26-386
<tuxtheslacker> ;-) the s helps.
<Amadeo1988> the other questions i have is, does ubuntu support ATI X800 Video card, and will cedega run with ubuntu and my video card?
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: I can't say where you'll find the source to the module.
<lassegs> Amadeo1988: yes it does
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: It sounds like something third-party and there may not be source available for it.
<tuxtheslacker> gdb I needed linux-headers
<Amadeo1988> Awesome thanks
<lassegs> Amadeo1988: but you will need the properiotary drivers
<tuxtheslacker> gdb, I found it ;-)
<lassegs> err. typo
<Amadeo1988> What version of Ubuntu is best for a beginner like myself? Dapper?
<setuid> Can someone tell me how I can get 1600x1200 bootup in Ubuntu? It worked fine in every Linux I've ever used, by using vga=799 in the lilo or grub config, but Ubuntu ignores it.
<setuid> Why?
<lassegs> Amadeo1988: yes
<gdb> Amadeo1988: Any version of Ubuntu is going to be good, but Dapper is what you're looking for as it's the newest release and is thus at the start of its support cycle.
<morphix> setuid: change your /etc/X11/xorg,conf
<Shak-> anyone feel like helping? I need some advice on what sizes to set to partition my drive
<setuid> morphix, That has nothing to do with bootup
<setuid> morphix, I have 1600x1200 in X, the problem is bootup
<lassegs> Shak-: what is it?
<Amadeo1988> Thanks gdb
<Amadeo1988> Thanks everyone for teh help
<Amadeo1988> cya
<setuid> morphix, You know, the text debug when you boot
<lassegs> bye
<morphix> setuid: oh u mean in bash, etc, etc? why would want that high res in boot up :/
<gdb> vga=792 works for me, I can't say why 799 wouldn't.
<setuid> morphix, Because its easier on my eyes, doesn't wrap.;
<Shak-> lassegs: well i've got a 70GB drive of which i've used up 50 already (because of video/audio files) so im not sure what sizes to set to partition
<gdb> morphix: Because running 80x25 lines on a 19" LCD is annoying.
<setuid> gdb, I tried everything from 800 to 600, every single value, it rejected all of them
<gdb> It's like running X (or Windows) at 640x480.
<setuid> 800, 799, 798, 797...
<lassegs> shak: how much do you want to dedicate to audio and video and what filesystem is it?
<choique> thanks for your help :)
<gdb> setuid: I honestly don't know which number refers to which resolution, I've only ever used 792.
<setuid> 300 and 302 work to give me ~80x30, but that's nowhere near enough
<setuid> gdb, I'll give that a try and see
<Enverex> How do I install a local debian package?
<gdb> Enverex: dpkg -i package.deb
<Shak-> lassegs: probably around 40GB
<sri_> How to lock some folders which are seen by 'su' user not for admin users??
<fowlduck> Enverex: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<gdb> (prefaced by sudo, of course)
<Shak-> and its all ntfs right now
<lassegs> Shak-: 2 sec
<sri_> sri_, is there any cmd??
<lassegs> all: how is the new ntfs driver? is it any good? is it easy to install?
<sri_> Enverex, go to synaptic manager
<afief> I followed the forum tutorial to install my ATI driver but recieved this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18213
<ryanakca> is there a way to stop receiving mail from Cron?
<sri_>  How to lock some folders which are seen by 'su' user not for admin users??is there any cmd for it??
<lassegs> Shak-: Ok, we'll presume the new NTFS drivers are ok..
<TankEnMate> roshan_s: found out the problem, it requires the client to support encryption.
<Shak-> lassegs: oh, so not create a fat32 partition to share?
<lassegs> shak: i dunno. with the new ntfs drivers you shouldnt need to, because you can read and write with it, but tahts only in theory, i hvaent tested them myself. and no one is answering when i ask if they know anything about them
<morphix> lassegs: i have heard that NTFS writing is VERY unsafe atm
<morphix> reading is perfect
<atroWork> yup
<Enverex> It's fine with ntfs-3G
<atroWork> I read about a fairly new driver yesterday. ntfs-3g
<fowlduck> morphix: apparently stable writing is to be released soon
<lassegs> morphix: yeah, thats what i thought too, but with the 3g you should be ok?
<Chameleon22> trying to add kqemu as a device, manually it works fine(mknod /dev/kqemu;mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0;chmpd 666). When I add kernel module to /etc/modules and following rule KERNEL="kqemu", NAME="%k" GROUP="kqemu", MODE="0660" (group exists)  to /etc/udev/rules.d/... and reboot I still dont get the damn device generated. Any ideas?
<njan> the new NTFS driver is still very much in beta, and still has known bugs. Until such time as it's been stress tested for a significant period of time, you should *not* use it for unbacked up data.
<atroWork> unless you write over 100k files... then it fails (but not destructively)
<morphix> ntfs-3g is very new isnt it?.. i wouldnt touch VERY new things just yet
<Seba[1] > Hi
<lassegs> Shak-: ok, then we make a shared fat partition
<atroWork> yes, it's new, but it looks pretty promising. Shouldn't be a problem since you don't do ntfs stuff without backing it up ;)
<Shak-> lassegs: ok, what exactly does this shared fat partition store? the guide im using says to allocate 14gb (?!)
<Seba[1] > What's a "normal" temperature for a dual core laptop? mine is 64 C when idle, i don't think that's normal. what do you think?
<Enverex> Does anyone here want an Amiga Emulator?
<afief> I followed the forum tutorial to install my ATI driver but recieved this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18213
<yabba> how can you see the temperature?
<frogzoo> Seba[1] : 64C is very normal
<void^> it depends on the cpu
<morphix> Seba[1] : u using a MAC?
<lassegs> shak: what do you want to share on it? I use my shared partition only to mail and sometimes to copy files, when i made a .psd i Win and want it in Lin, i save it there when i boot. So i only have like 2gigs, but what do u want to do with it?
<frogzoo> Seba[1] : over 70 & it's starting to be a problem
<Seba[1] > frogzoo: somethimes my laptop freezes for 5 to 10 seconds... and i though it could be a problem related with temperature
<Seba[1] > asus a6jm running dapper 606 w/ kernel smp
<frogzoo> yabba: install sensors-applet & add to taskbar
<Amadeo> Back again
<yabba> thank you
<Seba[1] > if i run glxgears for 5 minutes it gets up to 85 C
<Amadeo> im a little bit worried as too which one i download from www.ubuntu.com
<lassegs> Seba[1] : thats too hot
<Amadeo> I want dapper drake and i want to install it on my hard drive
<morphix> Seba[1] : :| omg! lol
<morphix> VERY hot
<frogzoo> Seba[1] : no - you're outside the spec'd operating conditions there - you need to look at your fans
<Amadeo> Can someone fetch my the apprioariate link? i live in australia, so australian mirror preferred
<Seba[1] > mmm :( i can't here the fan running
<Shak-> lassegs: but why do I have to create a seperate partition to share, cant I just store data on my ubuntu partition with ubuntu, then be able to access it with windows
<morphix> Amadeo: aussie mirror for what? and r u on pipe?
<Seba[1] > is there any way to start the fan manually?
<frogzoo> Seba[1] : omg :O
<Amadeo> what is pipe
<Lynoure> Seba[1] : which laptop is it? And is the guarantee of it still valid?
<frogzoo> Seba[1] : also, you might need thermal grease
<stefg> Shak-: i wouldn't go for that
<lassegs> Shak-: well that is possible but the ext3 driver on win kinda sucks
<morphix> Amadeo: nvm.. but what r u wanting to download?
<Seba[1] > it's an Asus a6jm
<Amadeo> morphix: i want to install Ubuntu Dapper onto my harddrive, i dont want the livecd
<lassegs> Seba[1] : send it to the shop
<frogzoo> Seba[1] : ok, if it's a laptop under warranty, don't mess with it - just RMO
<Seba[1] > i don't know if it's a fan problem, i unninstalled windows so i didn't try
<morphix> Amadeo: what ISP r u on in AUS?
<encompass> [MySQL] [2002]  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<encompass> Is my error when I try to work with mysql
<lassegs> Seba[1] : even if you think you wont use the gpu, dont use it, just send it in fast
<Amadeo> morphix: neighbourhood cable
<encompass> what do you think this means... do I have to starrtmysql?
<Seba[1] > :((((
<morphix> Amadeo: ur in NSW and on pipe :)
<morphix> powertell it seems
<Amadeo> morphix: im in victoria
<lassegs> Shak-: so what do you want to use ur shared partition for?
<Shak-> lassegs: im still not sure what to share here, would I throw in all my audio/video files onto that partition?
<afief> is something wrong? the ubuntu forums suddenly ask me for a username and password to even look at the site
<Amadeo> morphix: and i still dont know what pipe is
<morphix> Amadeo: really? weird. u peer through pipe nsw..
<wenko> bc?
<lassegs> afief: i had that problem too
<frogzoo> Amadeo: it's a free (ish) oz based peering service
<afief> lassegs: how did you solve it?
<Seba[1] > is there any way to try to make the fan start?
<lassegs> afief: didnt
<morphix> Amadeo: anyway.. http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Amadeo> frogzoo: wtf.. lol sounds cool
<Seba[1] > (i mean manually)
<lassegs> Shak-: are you gonna use both windows and ubuntu on this computer?
<Shak-> lassegs: yes
<wenko> seba: power
<morphix> Amadeo: im on pipe :)
<Amadeo> morphix: That will let me install it on my harddrive with no issues?
<encompass> umm... does mysql start by default in ubuntu
<morphix> Amadeo: yeh.. unless there is hardware issues
<encompass> I can't see it in the init
<frogzoo> encompass: yes
<tore> Can someone help me install irssi? after i have done ./configure i try make.. it dosnt work!
<burepe> I am trying to add plugins to banshee and it says to put them here: $(libdir)/banshee/Banshee.Plugins where is that?
<encompass> hmm I did that... with gallery too and it won't work
<encompass> I get this error:
<encompass> [MySQL] [2002]  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<frogzoo> encompass: /etc/rc2.d/S20mysql
<Amadeo> morphix: thanks
<morphix> tore: why dont u install irssi using aptitude?
<tore> morphix,  command?
<morphix> Amadeo: no probs
<morphix> tore: sudo apt-get install irssi
<encompass> nope
<encompass> not there
<tore> when i have installed a windows ap whit wine .. I dont find it :S
<encompass> frogzoo: would a reinstall perhapts fix this
<lassegs> Shak-: then i presume ur 50 gb audio video ntfs partition is also the Windows system partition, you should make one 3gig fat32(for sharing mailinbox,etc.), one swap partiition(twice ur RAM size)  and the rest is ext3.
<lassegs> Shak-: ok?
<morphix> tore: its best not to mess with wine.. most stuff either doesnt work.. or is slow or troublesome
<frogzoo> encompass: hang on - while dpkg -S runs...
<encompass> frogzoo: k?
<dmesg> any freenode staff in here?
<morphix> tore: just use linux stuff.. its better :)
<tore> morphix,  say another windows emulator?
<tore> i want to play counter strike
<morphix> :/
<Shak-> lassegs: ok, how about the ubuntu dapper partition?
<encompass> tore... play tremulous
<senshine> when installing server on a dual proc box do you need to install the 686 kernal after the install? Or is that only the desktop version you need to do that?
<tore> morphix,  sudo apt-get install irssi dosnt work
<morphix> tore: i only know of cedega to play windows games on linux.. but its not free.. and i havent been successful with it yet
<frogzoo> encompass: uh oh - dpkg - reckons they don't exist, wierd cos they're there
<gnomefreak> tore: sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<lassegs> Shak-: the ext3 is the dapper partition,along with the swap partition which the system uses alongside the RAM
<Larsson-Sweden> Normally, i start X without GDM. "chmod -x gdm" and a reboot fixes that. I use the command startx. Anyway, i want to use GDM now, but when using GDM, my fonts are tiny. This affects all my applications except Opera 9. Any ideas how to get the fonts a little big bigger? Even the text im typing in X-chat is tiny.
<morphix> bleh.. irssi-text lol
<encompass> frogzoo: we got problems then don't we
<sycho> Has anyone tried any of the programs that claim they can write to NTFS?
<frogzoo> senshine: install 686 after the install (which sets up 386, yes)
<tore> gnomefreak,  still dosnt work :s
<senshine> so you need to do that on both. Server and Desktop? Server doesnt install that kernal by default?
<encompass> tore.. there is a great game call tremulous
<gnomefreak> tore: type irssi in terminal please
<frogzoo> encompass: ah, i c - you using mysql-server-5.0 ?
<stefg> Larsson-Sweden: it's the x-servers dpi-setting...
<encompass> yeah
<tore> ahh
<encompass> why?
<lassegs> Shak-: anything else?
<ruxpin^> where should I set the domain name?
<gnomefreak> tore: its installed with default install of ubuntu
<encompass> frogzoo: why?
<frogzoo> encompass: so you have /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<Shak-> lassegs: no, let me just run through what you said and see if i've got it all down
<encompass> frogzoo: nopers
<encompass> not there either
<lassegs> Shak-: sure
<Larsson-Sweden> stefg, ok, but it does not happen if i start X without GDM. Are you sure about this?
<tore> Is there some one here that have a windows emulator? not whine! Pm
<encompass> tore: get windows
<frogzoo> encompass: dpkg -l mysql-server-5.0 ?
<lassegs> encompass: i second that
<tore> encompass,  neh
<encompass> no matches
<encompass> tore, windows is not nor every will be windows
<gnomefreak> tore: depends on what you want to do
<encompass> if you want windows stuff use window
<encompass> 's
<frogzoo> tore: wine = wine is not an emulator - but there's vmware & [k] qemu
<encompass> I want linux so that is all I use
<burepe> Anybody know where this is $(libdir)/banshee/Banshee.Plugins? where is $(libdir)/?
<encompass> if there a cool new game.. I just don't get it
<tore> i just wanna play cs
<frogzoo> encompass: well thar's yar prablem
<gnomefreak> tore: cedega
<Shak-> lassegs: I only have to backup important data before altering my partition right (its not a complete format of the filesystem?)
<encompass> frogzoo: np, thanks for the helps
<sorush20> guys I want to change the permission of everthing that is in my user folder to my user name and my group how do I do this from the command line?
<stefg> Larsson-Sweden: gdm starts X with a certain default dpi. check the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ... maybe add a -dpi 72 or -dpi 96 to the line, where the X start parameters are given
<hawkaloogie> sorush20, man chown
<gnomefreak> sorush20: man chmod
<Larsson-Sweden> stefg, ok, thanks!
<lassegs> Shak-: hmm tahts only correct if youre going to use partition magic. if not, you will loose ur data
<bimberi> sorush20: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user
<frogzoo> encompass: np, enjoy
<Shak-> lassegs: whoa, so how is my Windows OS preserved?
<Shak-> I would have to reinstall windows along with all my programs?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: pleased to see someone giving an answer after the RTFM responses ;)
<lassegs> Shak-: how does your disks look today?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: right on! ;)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: :D
<Shak-> lassegs: its loaded with all sorts of stuff, i.e. its gonna be difficult to backup everything
<hawkaloogie> yeah, teach a man to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime, give a man a fish and he'll starve tomorrow
<lassegs> Shak-: but its only one disk, and one partiition?
<Larsson-Sweden> stefg, wich exact line should i type into gdm.conf ?
<Shak-> lassegs: correct (though I think there are some dell recovery partitions that I can't see)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: i'll have to leave it to the rtfm-ers now though,  'night
<thoreauputic> hawkaloogie: I thought that was " Light a fire for a man and he'll be warm for a day ; set him on fire and he'll be warm fo a lifetime " ( a short one, though)
<Jeruvy> thoreauputic: hmm I think that would equal less than a day ;)
<lassegs> Shak-: dont mind the dell partition. then, in windows, get partition magic, buy it, or DL it, resize the NTFS partition to 50 or 40 gigs, make one fat partition(3gig) and enter the ubuntu CD and let it do the rest
<thoreauputic> Jeruvy: indeed :)
<stefg> Larsson-Sweden: do a search for '/usr/bin/X', that'll give you the relevant lines... add -dpi 72 to that lines
<morphix> fat32 partition
<thoreauputic> Jeruvy: flames and rtfm s are counter-productive methinks ;)
<Shak-> lassegs: so what option would I select in ubuntu's partitioner
<skavenge> anyone ever seen this error when removing packages? i get it often and dont know whats broken .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18212 thanks
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<Shak-> the first option (Resize IDE master and use freed space)?
<dwell> Does anyone know the command to leave x in ubuntu?
<KnowledgEngi> what different: install in text mode, install in OEM mode ???
<dwell> what would i type in terminal?
<Kaja> dwell, define "leave"
<Larsson-Sweden> stefg, wich is the default dpi?
<Kaja> dwell, do you want to shut down X?
<dwell> yes
<thoreauputic> dwell: permanently ? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop temporarily : ctrl -alt- backspace
<stefg> Larsson-Sweden: 96
<Kaja> =)
<Spec> Is it not unusual for gparted to act like it's resizing an ntfs partition and then when it 'finishes', to look as if it hadn't touched the disk? (It certaintly doesn't resize the ntfs partition)
<stefg> Larsson-Sweden: oh... yes make it dpi -96
<dwell> ctrl-alt F1 ?
<frogzoo> Spec: please don't use gparted to resize ntfs partitions
<Spec> frogzoo: what should i use? ntfsresize ?
<dwell> ctrl + alt + Fx does not work
<Larsson-Sweden> stefg, well, there are a lot of lines containing "/usr/bin/X"
<george_looney> thoreauputic: sudo "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" is permanent, isn't it?
<dwell> thoreauputic: ?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: yes, pretty much
<frogzoo> Spec: partition magic or whatever - gparted needs to be v2, which dapper doesn't have
<lassegs> Shak-: Something like  'Edit partin table manually', and from there (out of the unpartitoned diskspace)make a SWAP partition taht has twice the size of ur amount of ram, then make the rest of the unpartitioned space ext3(the ubuntu system partition). it is graphical and easy
<Spec> george_looney: that doesnt' delete the /etc/init.d/gdm file
<Shak-> lassegs: but all the options still completely wipe all the partitions
<Spec> frogzoo: but i can get a gparted livecd, yes?
<george_looney> Spec: I know, it just stops GDM from starting at init
<Spec> it's not permanent? you can add the symlinks back
<dwell> thoreauputic: So?
<thoreauputic> george_looney:  echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager  will do it too
<thoreauputic> dwell: so - what?
<stefg> the important one is in section [Standard-server] ... duh :-)
<george_looney> thoreauputic: cool tip, thanks :)
<lassegs> Shak-: not if you choose ' no i dont want to let ubuntu do it automagically, i want to manually edit the partition table'
<thoreauputic> george_looney: that's assuming that file exists on your system
<lassegs> Shak-: there should be an option like that
<dwell> thoreauputic: ctrl-alt F1 ?
<george_looney> thoreauputic: yep
<thoreauputic> dwell:  ctrl-alt-F1 just gives you tty1
<thoreauputic> dwell: doesn't stop X
<Shak-> lassegs: oh, editing the unpartitioned space does not affect the existing partition whatsoever?
<thoreauputic> X is still running on alt-F7
<ruxpin^> where should I set the domain name? (not resolv.conf)
<lassegs> Shak-: thats right
<stefg> Larsson-Sweden: it should be  'command=/usr/bin/X -br -audit 0 -dpi 96'
<ryanakca> why do I get this error:      fork failed: Cannot allocate memory      from apt/aptitude/dpkg?
<Shak-> hmm
<frogzoo> Spec: no, that's not the case
<lassegs> lassegs: you catch my drift?
<dwell> thoreauputic: ctrl-alt-backspace usually restarts it, no?
<lassegs> Shak-: you catch my drift?
<george_looney> ruxpin^: /etc/hostname
<dwell> I'd do the gdm stop
<thoreauputic> dwell: if you have gdm running , yes
<Spec> frogzoo: hmm?
<Shak-> lassegs: yep, im still confused about that fat32 partition, what kinds of things would I likely be sharing?
<george_looney> ruxpin^: put your FQDN in /etc/hostname
<Spec> is there such a thing as partially qualified domain name?
<george_looney> Spec:/lol/ I guess not
<ryanakca> why do I get this error:      fork failed: Cannot allocate memory      from apt/aptitude/dpkg when I have 31080k mem && 88k swap available?
<george_looney> ryanakca: you have run out of memory dude
<ryanakca> george_looney: more ram?
<Bizzy> get more ram
<ryanakca> oooh... fun....
<Bizzy> or more swap
<Spec> ryanakca: you could add more swap if you wanted, see if that does anything
<frogzoo> ryanakca: maybe it's trying to allocate > 30meg?
<oskude> ryanakca, 88k swap, thats pretty low!
<Bizzy> more swap would be easier
<ryanakca> oskude: :)
<george_looney> ryanakca: you have 32MB RAM and 88k swap (its a joke)
<Spec> ryanakca: create a 256 meg file with dd, and then do: swapon /path/to/file
<frogzoo> ryanakca: ooh 80k swap o.O
<lassegs> Shak-: Everything you need to write from both linux and windows u will use there. Example: I have a folder named 'school' with ots of .doc in it, and i want to do school stuff on both ubuntu and windows, so i put this folder on the shared partition
<oskude> ryanakca, if that is in bytes
<lassegs> Shak-: likewise with a shared mail inbox and so on
<Shak-> ah
<sola6662> good morning all
<ryanakca> Spec: how? :)
<Bizzy> i have 1.5gb ram, and i still stick 500mb swap space in, just for good measure
<ryanakca> ok... I get the point.... I'm memory less
<sola6662> lol
<ryanakca> Bizzy: I have 384mb ram and 500mb swap :)
<sola6662> i need mo ram on this POS
<thoreauputic> ryanakca: your system has amnesia ;p
<Spec> ryanakca: dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=132207
<_mason> Help with my codecs please, problem seen here http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/2962/codecwe8.jpg im using the w32 codec pack found on ubuntu restricted formats wiki
<Spec> ryanakca: mkswap swapfile
<Spec> ryanakca: swapon swapfile
<thoreauputic> ryanakca: that should be plenty really
<skavenge> ive got every qt lib installed known to man yet two ./configure scripts im trying to run still cant find Qt headers and libraries, somewhat older programs and ive been told Qt may be in a different place, anyone know what I have to do to ./configure to fix it or how else to solve this?
<sola6662> yo who knows how i can upgrade my firefox and a site to get more themes and stuff
<oskude> ryanakca, and from 500mb you got 88kb left ?
<lassegs> Shak-: therefore this partition usually doesnt have to be that big. maybe a few gigs..
<Ishmael> hello, can anyone tell me how to conect to internet ubuntu on the login?
<Spec> ryanakca: fstab will be looking like(assuming you want to keep it): /path/to/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0
<ryanakca> Spec: and will that load at boot? or do I need to recreate it?
<Shak-> lassegs: ok to run though: Resize my NTFS partition with partition magic and create a 3gig fat32 partition (how do I specify primary/logical here?) then run ubuntu installer to create the swap space and ext3 partition for ubuntu
<ryanakca> kk
<kristian> Can someone help me with this code? "fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" version is 8.26.18. "No such file or directory"
<thoreauputic> skaven`: look for qt* -dev packages or use apt-get build-dep
<stefg> _mason: vlc and compiz don't go along well... stop compiz and try again
<_mason> Ahhh,
<_mason> thanks stefg
<skavenge> thoreauputic: all devs are installed and ive build-dep everything from kdebase on up, still cant find it
<lassegs> Shak-: since you wont have more htan 4 partitions you can just make them all primary.
<thoreauputic> skavenge: umm libqt*-dev
<manuelrf> krujutjut
<manuelrf> j,mtrykjtju
<lassegs> Ishmael: you have to elaborate
<manuelrf> tljiyojkt
<manuelrf> krtyokjtyt
<manuelrf> yjytrtrjt
<manuelrf> jtujrtyj
<manuelrf> yujyjyjyt
<manuelrf> jtry
<manuelrf> jrjtrjtryjytjy
<manuelrf> jytj
<manuelrf> ytj
<lassegs> thats lovely
<kindor> ojajemoeder
<manuelrf> yt
<manuelrf> jy
<ryanakca> manuelrf: cut it out
<tristanmike> !ops
<manuelrf> jy
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<manuelrf> y
<manuelrf> y
<kristian> whats wrong?
<Shak-> lassegs: I see, is that swap partition something that will show up with its own drive letter in windows?
<kindor> manuel: stop it
<manuelrf> y
<manuelrf> y
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<manuelrf> y
<manuelrf> y
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.86]  by Hobbsee
<LoRez> Warning: `manuelrf' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<kindor> why would someone do this :<
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* manuelrf was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b manuelrf!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<thoreauputic> .opme
<thoreauputic> bah
<kindor> lamer ;/
<Hobbsee> i got him.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<ThunderStruck> lol
<Ishmael> lassegs, excuse me, what have I to elaborate?
<lassegs> Shak-: by default you wont se either the SWAP or the ext3 in windows
<sola6662> anyone know how i can upgrade my firefox?
<Hobbsee> i just didnt kick him fast enough
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> looked like the race on who got to kick :)
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: my script failed to fire :)
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: hehe.  i didnt use a script :P
<Shak-> lassegs: oh, I thought all these partitions would show up
<tseliot> Does anyone know the next meeting of the Council will be held?
<Shak-> lassegs: is it because they're not either ntfs or fat?
<lassegs> Ishmael: i dont understand your question. you want to connect to internet with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: woah - fastest gun in the West!
<george_looney> Ishmael: what was your problem again?
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: heh
<orbin> sola6662: to what version?
<Hobbsee> tseliot: CC?  next tuesday - ie, not tomorrow
<ThunderStruck> ut oh
<lassegs> Shak-: yes. but it doesnt matter that much. you can activate the viewing of them in windows
<sola6662> um
<Shak-> ah ok
<sola6662> i think the newest
<skavenge> ive got all the qt3* devs installed as well still no luck
<george_looney> lassegs: really, how?
<Ishmael> yes, I'm sorry, I want to connect ubuntu when I turn on the pc... do you understand? I'm not very good in english
<pdanger> hello, there must be an easy way to config an SiS 305 chip for 1280x1024 in xorg.conf but I cant do it - anyone?
<morphix> sola6662: have u done sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ? or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<tseliot> Hobbsee: what time?
<Shak-> lassegs: well im gonna get partition magic now, how long will you be online?
<kristian> Can someone help me with this code? "fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" version is 8.26.18. "No such file or directory". Sorry for this spam, but I don't think anyone did see it;P
<george_looney> Ishmael: what typ of connection do you have?
<orbin> sola6662: 1.5.0.4 *is* the latest stable iirc
<Hobbsee> tseliot: no idea.  check fridge.ubuntu.com
<sola6662> no didit know what commend to use
<lassegs> george_looney: cant you? i thought you could, but it will only show up as some sort of unknown partition'?
<ryanakca> Spec: thanks :)
<george_looney> lassegs: ohhhhh, I though I could use them
<ruxpin^> george_looney: if I use FQDN in /etc/hostname, then the command 'hostname -d' will output blank
<_mason> stefg, no luck.. still a problem
<lassegs> george_looney: no no
<ryanakca> Spec: I'm going to go bug mom for more ram :)
<Ishmael> george_looney, yes, I have an adsl connection by usb, 1MB speed
<sola6662> havent been on this computer in forever u know
<pdanger> anyone any ideas about xorg.conf?
<morphix> you can view ext2 & ext3 linux partitions in windows using ext2fs
<sola6662> hold up k
<lassegs> Shak-: are you satisfied with my help, or do you need some more guiding?
<tseliot> Hobbsee: I would like to become a member but I live in Italy. That's why I need the exact time
<george_looney> ruxpin^: set kernel.domainname=<your domain> in /etc/sysctl.conf
<MrFeetio> does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<george_looney> lassegs: thought so
<lassegs> morphix: but doesnt ext2fs really suck?
<stefg> _mason: it's an xgl problem... xgl doesn't work properly yet, so don't wonder /why am i having problems/
<Hobbsee> tseliot: check fridge.ubuntu.com  it tells you a lot
<Shak-> lassegs: your help was outstanding :)
<tseliot> there's nothing on the fridge. I suppose I'll wait for news there
<orbin> !fixres pdanger
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixres pdanger - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<morphix> lassegs: err??? seems to read my ext3 partitions perfect
<orbin> !fixres > pdanger
<gatekeeper> kristian: have you made ati-driver-installer executable?
<lassegs> Shak-: great ;) good luck
<george_looney> MrFeetio: Yes
<MrFeetio> i suggets going to compiz.net ofr install it and xgl i found the other how-tos incomplete
<pdanger> orbin: what is fixres?
<kristian> gatekeeper: What does that mean?
<RvGaTe> gatekeeper, you have the exact same nickname i had like 7 years ago... :P
<lassegs> morphix: ok, i just thought it was slow and shitty, but i havent used it for some time now
<george_looney> Ishmael: hang on for a while
<Ishmael> thanks george_looney I wait
<orbin> pdanger: check your pms
<Amadeo> whats a better partition for ubuntu? Reiser or ext3 and what is the difference
<orbin> pdanger: ubotu sent you some info
<webben1> i've install realplayer and it seems to work for live streams ... but when i click on a ram file in epiphany it loads totem, which can't play it. What can i do?
<dmsantam> Amadeo, if unsure, use ext3
<Amadeo> wtf is ext3 anyhow
<lassegs> Amadeo: if you dont know anything about them use ext3
<stefg> webben1: check the right click menu.... *yes* all of the tabs
<pdanger> orbin: er..sorry, what pms? (I am looking at the link from ubotu)
<Amadeo> can i get msn messenger to work on linux? not gaim cause i hate that.. but msn messenger
<lassegs> Amadeo: its a filesystem like WIndows' NTFS
<dmsantam> Amadeo, ext3 is the "standard" linux filesystem
<gatekeeper> you have to change the permissions on ati-driver-installer (which is an install script) to executable if you want it to run
<lassegs> Amadeo: you can use aMSN
<george_looney> Ishmael: how did you setup your adsl connection?
<morphix> ext2 USED to be the standard linux partition
<Amadeo> amsn? sounds cool
<george_looney> Ishmael: did you use pppoeconf?
<morphix> now its ext3
<RvGaTe> Amadeo, MSN Messenger  = windows... you could try Wine to get it working tho...
<Amadeo> isnt cedega wine
<frogzoo> george_looney: pppoe grief?
<morphix> Amadeo: use aMSN or GAIM for msn protocol on linux
<skavenge> paid for wine unless you use the old free one
<lassegs> Amadeo: download aMSN to windows and check it out there. ALthough i would prefer GAIM
<webben1> stefg: sorry ... what do you mean "yes all the tabs?"
<kristian> Amaedo: I use Amsn now, I don't like it, it's strange i think... I really want msn messenger:)
<gatekeeper> kristian: man chmod
<RvGaTe> Amadeo, those are 2 different apps that do the same, emulate windows...
<frogzoo> skavenge: wine is free ?!
<george_looney> frogzoo: Ishmael wants to connect to the net on boot
<gatekeeper> RvGaTe: it's all mine now :-)
<Spec> ryanakca: did that work?
<Lynoure> wine is free in ubuntu :)
<orbin> pdanger: private messages
<skavenge> frogzoo: uh yeah, along with an old cedega version
<Amadeo> but is wine and cedega the same thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have Kubuntu INstalled on another machine and it stopped seeing the internet but I do still show both network cards.  THis was working before the wife did "SOmething, but she is not sure what."
<gatekeeper> Lynoure: yep
<lassegs> Amadeo: no its not hte same
<RvGaTe> gatekeeper, yes, but a bit unoriginal after 7 years :P
<stefg> webben1: in the properties dialog of nautilus there is a tab 'open with'... guess what it does
<frogzoo> george_looney: as long as pppoe already works, adding 'auto dsl-provider' to /etc/network/interfaces should do it
<lassegs> Amadeo: wine is primarly for applications, cedega is for gaming
<george_looney> ok
<Ishmael> yes I want to do it, but I can't
<pdanger> orbin: got it - thanx
<Amadeo> cool
<kristian> gatekeeper: How do i use chmod?
<george_looney> frogzoo: cool
<webben1> stefg: ah ... i see, you didn't mention nautilus so i thought you were talking about epiphany
<SpookyET> Hi! I got a little problem.  After I login, a brown screen appears. The panels do not appear.  I think that some gnome init script might be corrupt.  It only does this for a specific username, not all users.
<skavenge> wine works fine with alot of games as well
<RvGaTe> lassegs, cedega wasn't free right ?
<george_looney> Ishmael: did you do what frogzoo said
<ddonky> how does one know what kind of mobo they have 'lspci -vv' doesnt show who makes it?
<skavenge> old cvs version of cedega is free, for new releases you have to pay
<lassegs> RvGaTe: no its not, but its cheap
<Ishmael> george_looney, what did he say? if you don't write my name I can't see the message please
<Paddy_EIRE> hey there
<Ishmael> can you repeat george_looney ?
<george_looney> Ishmael: Add "auto dsl-provider" in /etc/network/interfaces
<ddonky> how does one know what kind of mobo they have?
<george_looney> Ishmael: just above the "iface dsl-provider inet ppp" line
<Ishmael> george_looney, and then must I to resestart the computer?
<stefg> webben1: oh, so you're talking about streaming... hmm that's different, don't know about epiphanys streaming configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> ddonky: I use everesthome on XP not sure of equivalent for Linux
<frogzoo> Ishmael: only way to test
<gatekeeper> kristian: something like sudo chmod +x ati-driver-installer, but if you first do ls -l you will be able to see the permissions on that file
<george_looney> Ishmael: do a poff
<george_looney> Ishmael: then do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<webben1> stefg: well, i'm not entirely sure whether it's streaming this file or downloading it (i tend to find ram files particularly confusing in that respect, because some downloaded ram files seem to be little more than pointers to streams)
<george_looney> Ishmael: I hope you are using "sudo" to do the root commands
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know if I can convert my filesystem form ext2, ext3 to Reiserfs while preserving my data
<Ishmael> george_looney, yes I'll use sudo, I'm going to try
<george_looney> Ishmael: good
<Ishmael> later I tell you if I have do it correctly
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: I don't think it is possible ala FAT16=>FAT32
<kristian> gatekeeper: What am i looking for, i have paste "ls -l"
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: you will have to move your data and reformat the ext2/3 partition to reiser
<Spec> frogzoo: so you don't suggest using gparted's 2.5 livecd to resize ntfs?
<SpookyET> george_looney: Do you know anything about my problem, mentioned above?
<frogzoo> Spec: no
<webben1> stefg: i'm guessing epiphany's using a gnome default setting ... but it's difficult to tell because if you just double click on a ram file you get a security notice telling you to use Open with... because it's dangerous
<Spec> frogzoo: would you suggest using any oss software to do such a thing?
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh ok, then can you think oh a less headache inducing way of doing this george_looney
<webben1> but how in theory could i set the preferred application for ram files?
<frogzoo> Spec: something with gparted v2 will do the job
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: not really
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> is Reiserfs the best avail filesys at the mo
<Spec> frogzoo: doesn't gparted's livecd come with gparted v2?
<george_looney> SpookyET: could you please repeat it for me, I'm really old at 29!
<lassegs> where do you specify preferred applications like multimedia, imageshowing, odts and so on? all in one place or each individually?
<mlehrer_> Paddy_EIRE: that is a subjective question!
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: depends on what you want to do
<mlehrer_> i use ext3 for / and xfs for everything else
<mlehrer_> fwiw
<SpookyET> george_looney: (11:00:11) SpookyET: Hi! I got a little problem.  After I login, a brown screen appears. The panels do not appear.  I think that some gnome init script might be corrupt.  It only does this for a specific username, not all users.
<webben1> seems to me "Preferred Applications" could do with a lot of expansion to deal with mime types
<Paddy_EIRE> general usage with as fast as possible fileSys
<skavenge> can someone tell me why during a ./configure for a compile it cant find Qt libs/headers even though i KNOW they are installed??
<Paddy_EIRE> just trying to get the best from my machine
<mlehrer_> skavenge: different versions?  maybe you have the so's but not the headers?
<george_looney> SpookyET: delete the user in question - after copying his files somewhere else, and recreate him
<morphix> skavenge: so you're sure u have libqt-dev ?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: try in #kubuntu
<frogzoo> Spec: noafaik
<lassegs> SpookyET: the lame but easy way to fix it is obviously to backup data and delete /home/username/
<skavenge> #kubuntu has no answers whatsoever
<Spec> k
<skavenge> yes libqt-dev is installed
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: XFS/JFS/Reiser are good choices
<Paddy_EIRE> kk
<skavenge> and im over the version of Qt I need by a mile, it needs to be greater than or equal to
<SpookyET> lassegs: The problem is that that is the only user that has access to sudo.
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: go for Reiser, I use it myself
<Paddy_EIRE> what do u use if you dont mind me asking george_looney
<SpookyET> How does one add other users to the sudoers list?
<Amadeo1988> Whats good about reiser?
<lassegs> SpookyET: then do it from tty1?
<morphix> SpookyET: edit /etc/sudoers
<jrib> SpookyET: the admin group is in the sudoers list, so just add the user to the admin group
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<SpookyET> Thank you.
<Paddy_EIRE> gonna need an external drive for backup
<Paddy_EIRE> just to convert unfortunatley
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: I had seen some benchmarks of JFS/XFS/Ext3 and Reiser long time ago
<gatekeeper> kristian: if you look at the file details/info for that file does it just r and/or w of is there an x there too?
<Fjodor> How does one edit which commands correspond to the entries in the System menu? It seems to use gksudo for sudo, and that doesn't respect NOPASSWD: in /etc/sudoers. gksu -S does
<Paddy_EIRE> pitty u cant do like FAT32 to NTFS conversion
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: Reiser came out tops in most, XFS/JFS and Reiser beat Ext3 hands down
<Enverex> You can in Windows, heh
<kristian> gatekeeper: -rwxr-xr-x  : Is that the details/info?
<telmich> noone wants to use reiser, anyway
<Fjodor> morphix, SpookyET: /etc/sudoers should always be edited by visudo
<RichEd> once i have installed Ubuntu, i can view windows XP NTFS files on the HDD : isn't this a way to bypass windows security ?
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: it is difficult to do that
<brimstone> how do i tell which kernel module is providing eth0 and eth1 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> why doesnt ubuntu use this ReiserFS as default???
<Amadeo1988> surely resier or xfs or whatever must have some kinda downfall too ext3
<frogzoo> what's the url for zope's management screen?
<Fjodor> RichEd: Windows what now?
<Fjodor> RichEd: :-)
<morphix> Fjodor: manually editing /etc/sudoers just using nano or such has worked for me.. and i've always done it that way
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: Reiser is not in the mainstream Linux kernel
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh, kk
<HackerGates> join #Ubuntu-it
<Fjodor> morphix: Well, I made a typo in it once, which prevented sudo from running (and thus me editing it again)
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: Ext3 is the default Linux FS so I guess Ubuntu uses it
<Fjodor> morphix: visudo checks for that, and is, on ubuntu, set to use nano
<Amadeo1988> XFS and others, are they well compatible for writing too from windows, if i had the apprioate software?
<Foobal> it's shame the default is ext3.. it performs bad with a lot of files. xfs then again for instance would not and it would be aok for most of the present ext3 users as the default too
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any way I can see FS types avail during the normal Ubuntu install
<morphix> Fjodor: eh.. i havent had the unfortunte time of making a typo in it yet
<Paddy_EIRE> it decides for u
<mlehrer_> Paddy_EIRE: i grub or lilo may have trouble with non-ext3.  perhaps it's better now, but i have had issues in the past
<mlehrer_> which is why i use it for / (/boot)
<Paddy_EIRE> ohh
<Spec> frogzoo: http://localhost:8080/manage by default?
<gatekeeper> george_looney: occasion I have to reboot my modem followed by router is /etc/init.d/networking restart a good command to kick my network etc back into life so I can use the internet etc?
<Paddy_EIRE> all worth considering
<webben1> that's interesting: gnome can't recognise a ram file that points to a stream: "rtsp://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/bbc7/1800_sat.ra" -- it forces you to use open with
<Fjodor> morphix: Good for you :-) But it's always nice to be safe
<webben1> (because it looks like a text file)
<george_looney> gatekeeper: yes
<morphix> Fjodor: yeh
<Fjodor> morphix: Command is sudo visudo :-)
<gatekeeper> george_looney: thanx :-)
<george_looney> gatekeeper: you are welcome
<RichEd> Fjodor: isn't this a back door into someone's PC - boot from a Ubuntu Live CD, rsize partition, make a 2GB install partition & bill's world is open for all to see ?
<void^> george_looney: reiser3 has been in linux for ages
<ryanakca> Spec: yeah
<Foobal> reiser3 is out already
<Spec> RichEd: you could just boot from a cd and you can see all of bill's world
<Fjodor> RichEd: As far as I can see, yes.
<njan> RichEd, having physical access to and/or being able to boot alternative media on a PC has *always* been a backdoor into someone's PC.
<kristian> gatekeeper: -rwxr-xr-x  : Is that the details/info?
<lassegs> void^: 2.4.1 actually
<george_looney> void^: reiser3 is old, reiser4 is the current one
<Spec> RichEd: even in linux ... you can boot into single user mode often times without a password and get a full root environment
<Fjodor> njan: Also with encrypted fs'es?
<njan> RichEd, if you're running linux with grub, you don't even have to go that far, with the default config, you can hit e, edit the boot config to boot into single user mode, and boot straight into single user mode with mo password as root.
<njan> Fjodor, no, depending upon the FS. Generally not.
<morphix> RichEd: or just use Windows PE which gives write access to everything.. and also write access to their SAM file (u can add new users/change pass's) :P
<Spec> njan: but there are ways to password single
<george_looney> void^: Hans recommends everyone to move to Reiser V4
<njan> Spec, and there are ways to prevent an ubuntu liveCD from backdooring windows :)
<njan> Spec, the point is that generally they aren't configured.
<gatekeeper> george_looney: I wasn't sure how to do that without a reboot untill you told someone else to use that command :-)
<void^> george_looney: hans recommends many things, that's why reiser4 isn't in linux :] 
<RichEd> just a curiosity question ... while i complete my installs ... not intending to do anything evil ;)
<njan> Spec, but physical access pretty much trumps everything.
<lassegs> doesnt SuSE use reiser?
<morphix> lassegs: yes its default
<Spec> njan: how do you prevent livecd from backdooring windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> bios password, although that can be circumvented
<njan> Spec, turn of booting from CDs in the bios?
<njan> *off
<george_looney> void^: Well, that is for Hans and the kernel Gods to decide
<Awesome-o2000> what is the app used by ubuntu to view (not edit) images?
<Fjodor> Awesome-o2000: eog is nice
<njan> Spec, and then password protect the BIOS, weld the case shut, and physically remove the CD Rom drive, floppy drive, and USB ports. :)
<Spec> njan: oh, okay, i thought you were suggesting windows might have had some sort of security capabillities
<Paddy_EIRE> Eye of gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> defalut viewer
<njan> Spec, in vista you have bitlocker which does whole drive encryption and in XP you have EFS, but EFS only protects user data.
<gatekeeper> kristian: those permissions look ok, must be something else, possible a command in the script that does not exist and need installing, I am not really sure
<morphix> lol windows security
<Awesome-o2000> the one used to do a view of photos if you download them in firefox
<Jeruvy> Spec: it does if you use EFS.
<morphix> LOL yeh.. right and i'm god
<george_looney> void^: its because Hans has reservations against reformatting his code that Reiser4 is being kept out
<Bizzy> EFS sucks
<Spec> njan: oh, vista can encrypt it's filesystem?
<Bizzy> bitlocker rocks
<njan> morphix, you just content yourself with the fact that the bank you use uses windows then :)
<njan> Spec, yes.
<njan> Spec, very effectively, with TPM integration.
<Bizzy> spec: xp can, its jut SLOW at it
<Bizzy> vista does it properly
<morphix> njan: actually. mine uses MAC OSX
<Bizzy> its something i would like to see in linux
<Jeruvy> is this the vista channel ;)
<Spec> can you trust that they(microsoft) doesn't read your information?
<njan> Bizzy, that's because vista leverages hardware designed for it, XP uses software encryption which is always going to necessitate slowdown.
<ForeClosure> hello
<lassegs> yo
<njan> morphix, I doubt they use no windows at all, and even if they do, you can be comforted by the fact that the NSA and most of the world's largest banks do :)
<Fjodor> How does one edit which commands correspond to the entries in the System menu? It seems to use gksudo for sudo, and that doesn't respect NOPASSWD: in /etc/sudoers. gksu -S does
<ForeClosure> i think i need some help here
<seamus_ie> Bizzy: linux has supported encrypted file systems for a long time
<darekdmp> jest tu jaki polak?
<george_looney> ForeClosure: go on ask
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Bizzy> barclays bank runs on windows
<ForeClosure> when i installed unbuntu .. it didnt ask me for my root password
<njan> Bizzy, indeed, linux has several methods of doing it.
<morphix> njan: certainly not a good thought :/
<Bizzy> natwest runs on solaris
<ForeClosure> so i have no idea whats my root password ..
<Paddy_EIRE> u must create root
<Bizzy> TSB runs their own custom cooked up linux
<Paddy_EIRE> then password
<njan> morphix, put it this way - I guarantee that the NSA know more about computer security than you do..
<gnomefreak> ForeClosure: user password
<KenSentMe> !root > ForeClosure
<lassegs> ForeClosure: it just asked u for a user password?
<george_looney> ForeClosure: root password is disabled
<lassegs> ForeClosure: thats the idea with ubuntu
<Fjodor> ForeClosure: Sure you want to have root?
<darekdmp> jest tu kto z polski?
<josh__> man... this system has been kicking my @rse since the dist-up. i just now managed to get irc to connect...
<morphix> njan: sure do.. but windows is so insecure.
<jrib> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<josh__> quick question
<gnomefreak> darekdmp: join #ubuntu-pl
<ForeClosure> well .. im new to Ubuntu
<njan> morphix, no it isn't, you just don't understand it.
<lassegs> ForeClosure: just use sudo
<josh__> what do i have to do to be able to do an init 6?
<josh__> without being root
<KenSentMe> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Fjodor> ForeClosure: The idea is to use sudo instead
<morphix> njan: i do understand it
<jrib> ForeClosure: easiest way to catch up is to read the wiki doc the bot sent :)
<josh__> sudo init 6 doesn't work
<njan> morphix, but this is rather OT for this channel, I'd be happy to enlighten you if you want to /join #windows or #security :)
<lassegs> ForeClosure: it will ask for ur user password and bam uve got su privileges
<george_looney> josh__: sudo telinit 6
<ForeClosure> ohhh
<josh__> tried... nothin
<josh__> i have to be root
<ForeClosure> so my user password has privileges for SU ?
<george_looney> josh__: sudo -i
<josh__> what group am i missing that i need to be apart of?
<KenSentMe> ForeClosure: please read the wiki page
<lassegs> ForeClosure: not exactly., read it
<Fjodor> josh__: adm IIRC
<ForeClosure> okie
* ForeClosure goes for reading for a while
<Paddy_EIRE> george_looney : How do I choose reiser while installing Ubuntu the live cd graphical way
<josh__> iirc for init6?
<josh__> that doesn't sound right
<lassegs> Paddy_EIRE: manually edit partition table
<kristian> gatekeeper: ok. I don't know what to do anyway;P
<Paddy_EIRE> im not sure about the text way
<Fjodor> josh__: IIRC = If I Recall Correctly :-)
<lassegs> Paddy_EIRE: its graphical
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<Spec> njan: ubuntu-offtopic, you say windows isn't insecure? o.O
<josh__> oh
<josh__> lol
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not sure I can help you there, I used the "Alternate" C
<josh__> that sounds better
<Bizzy> Spec: windows isnt insecure, but it isnt secure also
<Awesome-o2000> what is the program AKA "Image Viewer" in ubuntu?
<Bizzy> i havnt ever once had any virus on this pc
<Kobalt_67> Hi everyone,
<josh__> ok well ill worry about the init thing later... my issue right now is... anyone know how to make freenx work on dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> What is thi Alternative anyhow am I missing out
<Spec> Bizzy: doesn't mean the bank doesn't
<njan> windows is an OS, and security doesn't come as a product feature - security is *the* product of how you treat your software, and in that respect, windows is just as capable of being secured as linux or any other OS.
<seamus_ie> Bizzy:  define secure
<Kobalt_67> did any of you got wierd reactions of your metacity themes with today's compiz update ?
<Fjodor> josh__: And I was wrong. admin is the group
<morphix> Awesome-o2000: usually with a gnome environment its EOG (eye of gnome)
<gnomefreak> guys join #ubuntu-offtopic for windows talk
<Spec> njan: yes, that's true -- we can take it off the network and that's the only way it'll be secure
<njan> seamus_ie, the state of protecting your information and systems to an extent which costs you less than the price of that security being breached.
<Awesome-o2000> thank you
<josh__> i have it installed... my client machine is running nomachine with the cutsom key i ported.... but it fails at public auth...
<josh__> why?
<njan> Spec, that pretty much applies to everything, depending upon your view of "Security".
<Fjodor> josh__: Sorry, no idea
<lassegs> Spec: remember locking the door to the computer room
<b1shop> i'm having php/mysql issues.  i have mysql and php installed.  and i have phpadmin working..  but oddly enough phpinfo() shows NO mysql support!?
<Spec> josh__: it doesn't really support custom key creation
<Bizzy> seamus_ie: well, since 90% of earth uses it, the relitive % of exploits available is less than for linux
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: its for text mode install and upgrade, I think
<yggdrasil> hello folks, is it me or does evolutions junk filter suck compared to thunderbirds ?? i like the app but its not filtering my junk mail, anyone have suggestions ?
<josh__> spec... breezy didn't have a problem with it...?
<gatekeeper> kristian: everyone seems to have trouble with ati cards and linux, all I can suggest is ask again latter and/or do a bit of googling to see if anyone has got the same problem, sorry could be more helpfull
<lassegs> well, i gotta go folks. keep up the good work. c ya
<Spec> josh__: dunno ... are you using freenx?
<josh__> yep
<frogzoo> gatekeeper: which card?
<Spec> josh__: the current release of freenx doesnt' work with the newest nomachine client
<george_looney> lassegs: later
<Paddy_EIRE> george_looney do u think maybe I can use this "alternative" to convert my FS
<Spec> josh__: get a 1.5 nomachine client
<Paddy_EIRE> without data loss
<Ishmael> hi again george_looney
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: nope sorry :)
<josh__> ....ok
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<george_looney> hey Ishmael
<josh__> lemme see if that works
<Paddy_EIRE> just checkin
<Spec> josh__: you're using the newest client with freenx, right?
<Ishmael> george_looney, it doesn't work
<kristian> gatekeeper: Yeah. I have tried to fix the ati driver for my ati 9800 pro in four weeks now, but I don't give up ;)
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: how much data do you have anyway?
<Spec> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Paddy_EIRE> 80 gig
<george_looney> Ishmael: what happens?
<gatekeeper> frogzoo: kristian is the one that needs help, he is trying to install a driver and it's giving him problems
<frogzoo> kristian: which card?
<morphix> kristian: if ur on a x86 system i could help u.. as i also have that card
<seamus_ie> Paddy_EIRE: what are you trying to if you dont mind me asking
<Ishmael> george_looney, I did as you said but when I restarted it didn't connect on boot
<teicah> how do i add gnome-terminal to my root menu?
<morphix> frogzoo: kristian gatekeeper: Yeah. I have tried to fix the ati driver for my ati 9800 pro in four weeks now, but I don't give up ;)
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: OMG!!!!!
<kristian> morphix: yes, I installed on the x32 (normal) then updated it
<Spec> josh__: from wiki: Note on nomachine web site there is new version off nxclient version 2.0 and it don't work with freenx so you should better use nxclient from [WWW]  Seveas' Packages!
<Paddy_EIRE> seamus_ie: trying to convert to ResierFS without loosing my data
<Paddy_EIRE> rather large backup
<ForeClosure> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> and then resetup all my progs again
<p47> Could someone tell me where can I get a howto to install flashpleyer 8 ?
<gnomefreak> teicah: install nautilus-open-terminal
<ForeClosure> i should those FAQs before i tried Ubuntu ^^
<morphix> kristian: well whats ur issue?
<frogzoo> morphix: fglrx should work nicely
<teicah> gnomefreak: 10x
<ForeClosure> truely .. Ubuntu is nice ^^ good job ^^
<morphix> frogzoo: yeh it works perfect on my card.
<gnomefreak> teicah: if by root mune you mean right click
<p47> Could someone tell me where can I get a howto to install flashpleyer 8 ?
<teicah> on desktop  -yes
<tich> does anyone know how to set up idesk?
<gnomefreak> p47: you cant install flash 8 on linux
<josh__> yeah i had tried an older version but it didn't work... it was 1.4 though
<dr_> Hi, Anybody know about firefox? I have lost save page as and dl history function.
<josh__> the one i got off seveas didn't work either... locally
<seamus_ie> Paddy_EIRE: sounds like fun, do you know anyone witha external hard drive
<Piposh> Hello guys, Ive been trying to install Ubuntu recently, and whenever I install it the installing progress just stucks at 44%, any idea why it happens? :(
<george_looney> Ishmael: run "pppoeconf"
<Paddy_EIRE> i did ave one 250gig lost the power cable lol
<morphix> seamus_ie: i have a USB external hdd.. if that counts
<gnomefreak> p47: they will not be making flash-8 for linux but talk is they will be making flash 9 whenever they do
<josh__> piposh... disc been checked for integrity?
<kristian> morphix: I can't enable the ati driver. There is no error, but I have tried many guides and no one have worked.
<Ishmael> george_looney, how can I connect my modem to internet when I'm already in ubuntu? I ask it because I have to complete an assistant and write the domain and pass when I want to connect
<Piposh> what do you mean josh__?
<george_looney> Ishmael: it asks somewhere "Do you want to start ppp at boot?"
<Piposh> I did check the ISO's MD5 and it was fine if thats what you mean
<josh__> oh thats right...ubuntu 6 dont ask for that
<george_looney> Ishmael: what are you using to connect to the net?
<josh__> are there any scratches on it? (or did you dl it?)
<Ishmael> an adsl assistant george_looney
<Piposh> yes I have DLed it and burned today
<Piposh> with MagicISO
<kristian> morphix: I can't write to you, i think... I'm not registred
<george_looney> Ishmael: does that come with Ubuntu?
<jas4cad> Hi all, where can i find fix info for Dapper running firefox dead slow ?
<p47> gnomefreak, so, what should I do to see some websites ?
<morphix> kristian: u dont need to be registered to PM me
<josh__> .... but it fails at 44 percent... no error or nothing... just stops...
<ForeClosure> errrr
<kristian> can u see what i write?
<ForeClosure> i have a problem playing .mp4 files
<Piposh> it just stucks and I have to reset the comp
<josh__> yes kristian
<SS2> jas4cad, why not trying epiphany, it is a lot faster than the fox
<josh__> ForeClosure: get the codecs
<Ishmael> no, it's because I don't exactly use ubutu, I use guadalinex, a version from andalucia of ubuntu
<morphix> kristian: nope
<gnomefreak> J_P: dont know
<frogzoo> Spec: localhost:8081/manage - wow, I feel silly
<josh__> and use xine/mplayer
<jas4cad> i just heard there was issues with ubuntu's implementation
<Ishmael> no, it's because I don't exactly use ubutu, I use guadalinex, a version from andalucia of ubuntu george_looney
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there anyway I can create a custum install cd for ubuntu with my current setup progs and settings for a nice hastle free install
<kristian> morphix: I have to register, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<george_looney> Ishmael: are you Spanish?
<ForeClosure> josh__: where can i get mplayer ?
<Ishmael> yeah george_looney
<josh__> kristian... yeah that is for pms
<jas4cad> will take a look at epiphany all the same thanks ss2
<seamus_ie> kristian /msg nickserv register <password>
<morphix> kristian: oh.. well that sux lol
<josh__> ForeClosure: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<teicah> gnomefreak: apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal is done.. how do i restart gnome?  i run gdm.. i would prefer not to log out of this session running irssi in gnome-terminal.
<Piposh> josh__ any clue what should I do then?
<MusicEatingPanda> What program is there to Edit Video?
<george_looney> Ishmael: in that case you will have to ask the guadalinux people :(
<kristian> seamus_ie: Where do I write that?
<gnomefreak> teicah: ctrl+alt+backspace to restart gnome
<gnomefreak> brb
<seamus_ie> kristian:  in the box you type everything else in
<SS2> jas4cad, just take a try, it is based on the gecko engine from firefox and with a better GNOME integration
<ForeClosure> josh__: error
<ForeClosure> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ForeClosure> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<george_looney> Ishmael: since the "assistant" clearly seems to be a customization of theirs
<MusicEatingPanda> Anyone?
<Ishmael> george_looney, but I don't found answer, and guadalinex is the same as ubuntu
<josh__> hmmm... well i would say give it another shot maybe it missed a file or something happened during the dl/burn process but that is time consuming...
<morphix> kristian: actually u dont need to register.. i can disable the "require registered users" feature
<josh__> fore... close synaptic
<jas4cad> okie thx ss2
<MusicEatingPanda> justa simple program name will help
<seamus_ie> ForeClosure:  close synaptic
<kristian> seamus_ie: The nickname kristian is already registered
<Ishmael> george_looney, but I know that it can connect on boot if I try
<seamus_ie> kristian:  well then your going to have to get another name
<josh__> does it say it is missing a file or anything?
<george_looney> MusicEatingPanda: what program do you want again?
<ForeClosure>  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ForeClosure> Reading package lists... Done
<ForeClosure> Building dependency tree... Done
<ForeClosure> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<MusicEatingPanda> george_looney somthing to edit video
<ForeClosure> no mplayer
<josh__> hold on ill find it
<george_looney> ForeClosure: you need to enable multiverse for Mplayer
<ForeClosure> how to enable it ?
<seamus_ie> ForeClosure: i think it's in the universe repo
<josh__> nope... it aint...
<josh__> hold
<Ishmael> ok george_looney thanks for your help, and last question, what do you think about my english?
<george_looney> Ishmael: pretty Good, :)
<Piposh> oh well
<Piposh> josh__ im going to try and install it again
<Piposh> wish me luck
<gatekeeper> ForeClosure: multiverse is in multiverse - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Ishmael> hehe, I need to practice
<jas4cad> Ishmael...good but can tell it's not your 1st language :-)
<tich> can anyone help me set up idesk?
<george_looney> ForeClosure: hang on...on the phone
<gatekeeper> ForeClosure: ooops mplayer is in multiverse
<Ishmael> jas4cad, yeah I'm spanish and I'm 16 years old
<gatekeeper> josh__: multiverse
<josh__> ok Piposh ask around you might be able to go from the server version to the desktop version with upgrades
<josh__> yeah i just found it :)
<george_looney> Ishmael: impressive
<josh__> ForeClosure: sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<MusicEatingPanda> Is Mjpeg tools good?
<teicah> i installed ubuntu6.06 w/shipit cd.. i want to make a backup of it.. copy its contents to a blank cd in nautilus burn:/// ... is that it?  that easy?
<jas4cad> better than my spanish at 16....or now for that matter !!! :-)
<ForeClosure> kmplayer-base - Base files for KMPlayer
<ForeClosure> kmplayer-doc - Handbook for KMPlayer
<ForeClosure> kmplayer-konq-plugins - KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror
<yggdrasil> hello folks, is it me or does evolutions junk filter suck compared to thunderbirds ?? i like the app but its not filtering my junk mail, anyone have suggestions ?
<Ishmael> jas4cad, I'm studying and it's why I ask about my english? If you all want, you can give me suggestions
<jas4cad> maybe here's not the place for that
<Ishmael> hehe
<Ishmael> ok ok
<Ishmael> I leave, see you
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil: u can get dedicated junk mail filters
<ForeClosure> seem like there's no mplayer in my system ?
<gatekeeper> teicah: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<Piposh> btw josh__ , perhaps its because of the way I made the new partitions? I have left C:\ partition only, and created two partitions for the linux, about 20gb for the root dir and 8g for the swap dir, both are 3ext filesystem, and I had to leave about 8mb space that i wont use for some reason because it wont let me install it on those two partitions otherwise
<Pupeno> The documentation /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz says that for setting up a MySQL cluster, the config file /etc/mysql/ndb_mgmd.cnf is needed but it says nothing about what it should contain. Is it the same as the config.ini described here: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysql-cluster-quick.html ?
<Paddy_EIRE> cant remember what u call the one my mate uses....think for a sec
<teicah> gatekeeper: will read it
<yggdrasil> paddy_eire is that a plugin for evolution. ?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<TankEnMate> has anyone else noticed that google is having enourmous problems at the moment???
<Paddy_EIRE> dont like google
<Paddy_EIRE> Google Is Evil
<morphix> TankEnMate: working all good for me :)
<morphix> Paddy_EIRE: google is everything :P
<Paddy_EIRE> use Dogpile.com/
<morphix> dogcrap.com :P
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<josh__> what is the command to add a name to a group?
<ForeClosure> josh__: seem like mplayer is in unsupported applications
<george_looney> where is doggypoop.org???
<josh__> like my group id74 doesn't have a name
<josh__> yeah its ok though
<josh__> personally i like xine better
<josh__> but ive used both
<_BASO_> is there any kind of Recycled bin in Xubuntu?
<george_looney> josh__: you will need to edit /etc/groups manullay
<yggdrasil> paddy what are they called ?
<josh__> wheres the file?
<josh__> /etc/passwd?
<Paddy_EIRE> tryin to find mate
<ForeClosure> whats the different between unsupported application and comercial application ?
<Paddy_EIRE> that doesnt sound right...lol
<george_looney> ForeClosure: you could try out VLC
<josh__> vlc... thats the other i couldn't remember
<yggdrasil> yaa ok
<yggdrasil> haha
<george_looney> ForeClosure: dollars!
<josh__> damn
<josh__> ok
<Paddy_EIRE>  <yggdrasil> http://bogofilter.sourceforge.net/
<Spec> ForeClosure: i think there's some non-free aspect of mplayer which makes ubuntu not want to put it in it's main/universe, but instead into multiverse, which isn't supported
<webben1> does anyone know exactly what defines a .ram (Real Audio Media) file for Ubuntu?
<josh__> i modded the /etc/passwd file... i didn't make changes to the /etc/group file... do i need to?
<yggdrasil> thanks ill check it out,
<Spec> josh__: what did you change in /etc/passwd?
<yggdrasil> i jsut get a tone of junk it sucks
<josh__> added sshd user for nx privy separation
<Spec> no password?
<teicah> gatekeeper: that's a backup system.. for which i use this script: http://tinyurl.com/fzqtd ... i was wondering about a backup/copy of the installation cd
<webben1> hmm ... can a file extension have two mime types?
<Saulgood> i've downloaded two 6.06 server iso's and both have give debootstrap warnings about different packages being corrupt - has anybody else had similar problems?
<george_looney> josh__: yes
<ForeClosure> hmm
<ForeClosure> Reading package lists... Done
<ForeClosure> Building dependency tree... Done
<ForeClosure> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Spec> !info vlc
<josh__> i do need to add same lines to /etc/group?
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<george_looney> josh__: you will need to add the name of the group
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil: go to http://bogofilter.sourceforge.net/
<Spec> ForeClosure: is your universe enabled?
<josh__> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ForeClosure> how to enable it ?
<josh__> go there ForeClosure
<Spec> !universe > forecloser
<Spec> !universe > ForeClosure
<_BASO_> what a fun on my 8GB HDD I have Windows98, WindowsXP and Xubuntu :)
<yggdrasil> paddy_eire ywa im there.. im wondering if i can just use apt ;)
<Spec> good spelling be me
<ForeClosure> !universe > ForeClosure
<Paddy_EIRE> ohh sry
<Paddy_EIRE> i think u can
<Paddy_EIRE>  ill get proper name
<Gassed> Hi
<Gassed> How do you export a theme
<yggdrasil> yea im lolking now
<josh__> ForeClosure: go to easysource... get all of them enabled and then copy the file into your sources.list file
<josh__> then do sudo apt-get update
<josh__> then all the repos will be added
<yggdrasil> evolution-plugins ?
<josh__> (dont forget to add the keys)
<yggdrasil> and bogofilter-common i think
<frogzoo> Gassed: you d/l it from gnome.org
<george_looney> help dehilight
<teicah> when copying images from a data-dvd-backup to the harddrive i get: hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 .. are the images corrupted?  should i consider them lost in that dvd?
<ForeClosure> ill try
<Gassed> frogzoo: No I have a custom theme I want to save to disk and then use on another Ubuntu machine
<Paddy_EIRE> <yggdrasil> it aint in the repos
<yggdrasil> i see it here
<yggdrasil> bogofilter
<orbin> teicah: sounds like it, do you have another computer you can test the disk on?
<Paddy_EIRE> there must be a similar alternative Evolution plugin for Junk mail Filtering Anyone??
<gatekeeper> teicah: use K3b Tools -> Copy CD...
<torpedo|dog> Gassed: in your homedir, hit ctrl+h to show your hidden files.
<smoofra> does anyone know how to make a custom ubuntu install cd?
<Gassed> torpedo|dog: ok thanks
<teicah> orbin: yes, but it's 10 miles away.. will do later..
<torpedo|dog> Gassed: then, open the folder ".themes", and copy one of the folders from there :)
<teicah> gatekeeper: ah.. i may have to install k3b...
<skavenge> anyone ever seen this error when using dpkg? i get it often and dont know whats broken .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18212 thanks
<george_looney> Paddy_EIRE: evolution-plugins package lists bogofilter
<teicah> orbin: a second backups turns to be OK
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah i spelt it wrong : p
<_BASO_> does any one know how to kill app using mouse click?
<Paddy_EIRE> xkill
<gatekeeper> teicah: ooops there must be a gnome burner you are using that is a KDE app#
<_BASO_> wow THanks !!
<ritvik> how do i enable a specific port
<Infern0o> anybody wants to take a try to get my wirelesss working? :)
<ritvik> my dictionary is giving me "Connection failed to the dictionary server at dict.org:2628"
<Infern0o> cappicard: ipw2200
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt if it is Broadcom
<torpedo|dog> _BASO_: you can also add the "force quit" button to your panel.
<_BASO_> it will be my favorite command :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Infern0o> what router model u using
<Infern0o> it's an ipw2200 :)
<Infern0o> ah, Paddy_EIRE linksys54g :)
<OneSeventeen> I can connect to wireless networks easily with network manager, but only my home network lets me on the internet, any ideas what is causing this?
<Infern0o> wrt*
<teicah> gatekeeper: i will see/try what gnome-burner i have/should install
<yggdrasil>  well it doenst seem to be working very well
<Infern0o> --> linksyswrt54g
<_BASO_> torpedo|dog: How can I do that?
<webben1> does anyone else get this error when installing realplayer from multiverse: "realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable"
<Paddy_EIRE> infernOo: check this out if it helps http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<torpedo|dog> Right click on your panel (that's the toolbar on top of your screen)
<gatekeeper> teicah: I would have thought you already had a gnone cd/dvd burner already installed that would do the trick
<_BASO_> ok, than ? Program Luncher?
<Infern0o> Paddy, that's for hoary
<torpedo|dog> then select "add to panel", and find the desired panelgoodie, in your case, "Force Quit".
<torpedo|dog> _BASO_: ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> ohh sry
<sri_> how to open mails through terminal?Is it possible?
<_BASO_> but I am using XFCE... :(
<gatekeeper> webben1: there are several methods for installing realplayer the one I found most reliable was using the deb
<torpedo|dog> Oh, my bad.
<Infern0o> hehe, i've tried that yesterday, but it doesn't work anymore
<torpedo|dog> You'd probably want to do a program launcher for a custom command 'xkill' I imagine then.
<sri_> What is the process for opennig our mails through terminal
<webben1> gatekeeper: that is the deb i'm talking about -- i'm trying to install the "more official" one from multiverse to confirm a bug
<skavenge> how can i reset /dev/dsp?
<ForeClosure> errr
<ForeClosure> Could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list.
<ForeClosure> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<colk> are you root or sudoed?
<yabba> sudo
<seamus_ie> sri_: mutt is by far the best terminal mail prog
<yabba> you cannot edit /etc/ files without being root
<Paddy_EIRE> mutt?
<seamus_ie> sri_: but it has a little bit if a learning curve
<ForeClosure> i just copy and paste
<sri_> seamus_ie, what is the process should i follow?
<yggdrasil> paddy i guessei thats the plugin but doesnt seem to be learning very well
<yggdrasil> ill jsut keep teachign i guess
<ForeClosure> whats the command ? to rewrite source.list
<linuxgoober> i downloaded the win32 codecs with easyubuntu and xmms uses them but amarok and kaffeine don't. how do i update the xine.conf to use it
<seamus_ie> sri_: sudo apt-get install mutt
<Paddy_EIRE> thats the only thing yggdrasil
<sri_> seamus_ie, after installing.....
<Spec> ForeClosure: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<linuxgoober> k thanx
<Spec> ForeClosure: then you can just write/quit :wq
<tristanmike> linuxgoober: for amarok, I believe you need the "libxine-extracodecs" package
<linuxgoober> ok thanx
<Spec> ForeClosure: or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , whichever editor you're more comfortable with
<sri_> seamus_ie, ya i am installing mutt then what is the process should i follow?
<frogzoo> is bb4 still the best free network monitoring suite, or is there something better these days?
<seamus_ie> sri_: type mutt
<Paddy_EIRE> Anyone Suggest any Good books for linux general learning, things I need to Know
<ForeClosure> is there anylink for apt-get commands ?
<sri_> seamus_ie, k
<Paddy_EIRE> possible ebooks/pdf
<seamus_ie> Paddy_EIRE: the linux documentation project
<feydin> heya, anyone receive this messages in dmesg?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217496
<sola6662> yo anyonce know how to get the K Desktop Environment (KDE)?
<Spec> !tldp
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<seamus_ie> Paddy_EIRE: man pages are a very good way to learn
<gatekeeper> webben1: done it a couple of times now without incident so not really sure, I am using kubuntu don't know if that makes any difference
<frogzoo> !docs > Paddy_EIRE
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: also tldp.org
<tristanmike> sola6662: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<sola6662> thx
<webben1> gatekeeper: ah ... well, glad it's just me :)
<sola6662> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop <--- this must be bad right?
<gatekeeper> webben1: you have remember to sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 ?
<webben1> gatekeeper: hmm ... i've already got that (it's xlibs it complains about). Do you experience this problem with that package? http://pastie.caboo.se/4968/wrap
<feydin> anyone receive this messages in dmesg: [   27.427713]  nv_sata: Secondary device added??? i got massive entrys of them
<sola6662> it wont let me install K Desktop Environment (KDE) for some reason
<sri_> seamus_ie, hi!i have compleated installation But it is asking a question that                                                                          
<sri_>                                                  No configuration      internet Site       Internet with smarthost            Satellite system           Local only      what is the further step?
<mcquaid> i wanted to backport something and it's not in edgy but has been in all prev versions of ubuntu
<mcquaid> does that happen from time to time or if the pkg is not listed does that mean it's dropped?
<cool_nick> sola6662: why no kde?
<sola6662> kdebase:
<sola6662>  Depends: kappfinder but it is not going to be installed
<sola6662>  Depends: kate but it is not going to be installed
<sola6662> it gives me that
<sri_> seamus_ie, i type mutt then....?
<wachunei> hi everybody, i need your help, im having a kernel panic on boot, i eboot each time that it appears and after 5 or 6 times it finally works, heres a bad photo: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/7348/dscn0749gt7.jpg
<sri_> seamus_ie, in the options i give internet site& in the place of local host i gave my mail id
<wachunei> *reebot
<b1shop> an anyone help me figure out why phpmyadmin works but phpinfo(); shows no mysql support?
<sri_> seamus_ie, plz help me
<Jeruvy> what are the choices for reading PDF files?
<Absolutionx> join #ubuntuforums
<Cooner750> In Ubuntu Server, is the installer the classic Ubuntu "blue screen" installer?
<skavenge> xpdf
<orbin> Jeruvy: evince is fine for me
<Jeruvy> xpdf, evince, any others?
<RichEd> wachunei : stopping drinking might help ... your screen looks very blurry ;)
<wachunei> RichEd: sorry... xD
<orbin> Jeruvy: adobe...
<Jeruvy> heh
<Pupeno> Any firewall configuring tools that support IPv6 ?
<gatekeeper> webben1: can't quite figure out how to downlown but I can play the broadcasts
<orbin> Jeruvy: ghostview
<Hoxzer> how do I check my ram usage in the command lin?
<Hoxzer> +e
<orbin> free
<Jeruvy> ghostview is kinda overkill methinks
<wachunei> hi everybody, i need your help, im having a kernel panic on boot, i reboot each time that it appears and after 5 or 6 times it finally works, heres a bad photo: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/7348/dscn0749gt7.jpg
<Hoxzer> orbin: thx
<Jeruvy> much like adobe ;)
<Jeruvy> cool thx all :)
<Hoxzer> aargh pretty used up
<Pupeno> Hoxzer: although it does much more than that I love htop, aptitude instal htop :)
<b1shop> ugg.  vsftpd defaults to anonymous only?
<Pupeno> wachunei: that sounds like a hardware problem.
<sri_> can any one tell the operation of mutt
<Pupeno> sri_: what ?
<jpjacobs> sri_, it's a mailclient for console (and a very good one too)
<sri_> jpjacobs, can u tell how to operate it?
<Enverex> sb_email.exe
<Enverex> :P
<sri_> jpjacobs, at installation i give in the place of localhost i gave my mail id
<wachunei> Pupeno: what can it be?
<feydin> should i use the amd64-generic or the amd64-k8 kernel for my amd64-X2 cpu?
<Pupeno> wachunei: I have no idea, I'd start with a check of RAM. Ubuntu installs mem86test or it is in the CD. It is an option on boot. Leave it running for a long time or until it finds an error.
<kristian> morphix: back
<gatekeeper> webben1: I mainly use realplayer to watch these videos http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/4137816.stm also got MediaPlayerConectivity Firefox plugin installed too
<morphix> kristian: so i see
<webben1> gatekeeper: okay, thanks anyhow :)
<kristian> hehe
<jpjacobs> Pupeno, just waiting till pass is 1 is enough not?
<morphix> kristian: it work?
<Kizz> fglrxinfo?
<Pupeno> jpjacobs: no idea, that's why I like leaving it for a long time.
<wachunei> Pupeno: i'll try thanks
<gatekeeper> webben1: yw :-)
<reiki> ok I need a hand. Suddenly my screen has bad moire. Almost like it's not set at 24bits any more. resolution is ok, but refresh seems not configurable. It's at 75 and stays there. No choices
<jpjacobs> sri_, well i used it for a while, and you can open for example a pop mailbox with mutt -f pop(s)://user@host (use the s if it needs to be over ssl) or imap(s)://user@host for a imap box
<jpjacobs> for sending i've found a nice little perlscript, muttsmtp.pl (i can mail it if you want...)
<Paddy_EIRE> <seamus_ie><frogzoo> excellent guys
<Paddy_EIRE> great pages
<jdier> Teh #xubuntu groups does not have many participants, anyone here willing to answer an xubuntu question?
<kmilo> jdier, yes
<jdier> I use xfdesktop to manage my desktop, but applications like xffm and xfce icon view and xfsamba all turn on xffm-desktop which then takes over my desktop.  am I doing something wrong?
<IseeIsee> what is this:
<IseeIsee> http://twiki.im.ufba.br/pub/Main/CleytonFabio/pixies_kde_ubuntu_4.10.png
<IseeIsee> is the new version of ubuntu kde like this ?
<jdier> kmilo - I also had to add xfdesktop to my list of autostart applications to get it to run at boot.
<kmilo> jdier, too much xfce-ism for me, have you try in #xfce or something like that?
<_BASO_> Can anyone tell me the better file manager than Tunar for Xubuntu?
<jdier> kmilo - thanks
<jpjacobs> _BASO_, try rox...
<jpjacobs> _BASO_, i mean rox-filer
<SS2> any fluxbox user out there? just installed it, but don't now how to get it using gtk2 themes
<SS2> maybe somebody knows a good documentation towards ist? ;)
<IseeIsee> I want to install KDE Ubuntu from CD, how can I do that /
<SS2> *it
<_BASO_> ok, trying ...
<IseeIsee> ?
<kmilo> IseeIsee, kde, and something from windowmaker
<kmilo> IseeIsee, did you have ubuntu alredy?
<jas4cad> Ok,It's not the firefox that i am using, 40 seconds to send 6 pings to www.bbc.co.uk in Dapper.... .almost immediate under m$-xp   any ideas why dapper is so slow in same situation.
<kmilo> *already
<IseeIsee> kmilo no I'm gonna dual boot my system
<IseeIsee> so tell me the procedure from there
<saxin_> jas4cad, dns problems maybe
<kmilo> IseeIsee, did you want ubuntu in one partition and kubuntu in another?
<Jesus> Hey, my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<jas4cad> saxin....any ideas where to look for help ???
<ryan_bidoz> hi guys??????
<kmilo> IseeIsee, you can have both kubuntu(kde) and ubuntu(gnome) in one partition
<saxin_> jas4cad, I am sorry.. I don't know.
<jas4cad> I read, that getting rid of ipv6 support helped ?!?!?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> jas4cad, could you be having issues with ipv6?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. snap
<jas4cad> thats a possible
<Kamping_Kaiser> jas4cad, try it out
<jas4cad> try what out ? remove ipv6
<IseeIsee> no I've a 10 GB Partition which I'm gonna reserve for Ubuntu
<jakeg> hi, i'm trying ubuntu 6.06 livecd here, all great apart from monitor setup
<jas4cad> if i knew how to
<jakeg> i'm on a laptop with an external vga monitor attached to the laptop. only the external monitor is showing a screen
<jakeg> i've tried X -configure but it won't let me as i'm already in X... how should I do this?
<nvictor> hi all
<kozmic> Are there any console webbrowser that supports javascript (links and lynx doesnt) ?
<IseeIsee> so kmilo how should I go about installing Kubuntu ?
<IseeIsee> the CD I have is of Ubuntu
<jpjacobs> SS2, try www.fluxbox.org... but i thik it's more of a gtk-not-being-part-of-fluxbox problem
<nvictor> I'm under ubuntu breezy and I'm having this problem while installing mutagen
<ryan_bidoz> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<IseeIsee> so I'll need to download packages to install Kubuntu through Ubuntu ?
<nvictor> nvictor@nvictor-ubuntu:~/Desktop/mutagen-1.5.1$ sudo ./setup.py install
<nvictor> running install
<nvictor> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<kmilo> IseeIsee, did you want gnome too?
<jakeg> can anyone tell me how to get out of X so i can configure it, or some other way to get it to find my monitors?
<sola6662> im haveing probs geting K Desktop Environment (KDE) installed
<morphix> jakeg: "find your montiors" ??
<morphix> jakeg: explain
<Pupeno> does linux 2.6.15 have ipv6 statefull ip filtering ?
<sola6662> can some1 give me a hand?
<jpjacobs> jakeg, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (and if X doesn"t disappear by itself ctrl-alt-backspace (logout first))
<jakeg> morphix: my laptop has an external vga connected... its showing on that one, but not the internal laptop screen
<jas4cad> big applause
<jas4cad> ;-)
<IseeIsee> kmilo I won't mind gnome but first I wanna try KDE
<Pupeno> nvictor: install python-dev or something liket that.
<jpjacobs> then configure what you want, and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to fire up gdm again
<jakeg> jpjacobs: is there a way ot get the second screen up without quitting out of X/gnome?
<nvictor> thankx
<nvictor> Pupeno: thx
<Trackilizer> I'm using the livecd to write this, i re-installed windows yesterday and now my bootloader is gone. How do i restore it?
<jakeg> and is there a non-command line way to get the second monitor to be found?
<kmilo> IseeIsee, you can download the kubuntu cdrom?
<Jesus> jakeg: yes
<jas4cad> external monotor control is a function of the drivers. ensure you have the ones that properly relate to your hardware
<IseeIsee> yeah thats a straight option
<Jesus> jakeg: You can staart another x
<jakeg> tracziller: i'm on a livecd here too :)
<IseeIsee> what if KDE through Ubuntu CD ?
<jpjacobs> jakeg, yea, but if you will be configuring X you'll have to restart it any way... ctrl-alt Fx with x between 1 an 6 will get you t a VT
<Pupeno> nvictor: you are welcome, apt-file is your friend ;)
<IseeIsee> it will still download packages right ?
<nvictor> ok
<sola6662> no
<sola6662> i try to
<sola6662> but no good
<jakeg> jpjacobs: if i try X -configure on CTRL-alt-f1 it doesn't let me X -configure either... probably becasue X is running on F7?
<kmilo> IseeIsee, then install ubuntu and later do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cooner750> To install Java in Ubuntu I run: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin , correct?
<sola6662> do i have to use the right "DEP" link
<kmilo> IseeIsee, but some people report errors having ubuntu and kubuntu in the same machine
<IseeIsee> kmilo: just tell me last thing, its gonna download KDE version from the internet right
<kmilo> Cooner750, yes, but what do you want to install?
<mcquaid> i've noticed since going to dapper synaptic takes a lot longer in applying updates.
<ryan_bidoz> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Cooner750> I'm going to be running Wildfire Jabber Server so I need Java
<mcquaid> i also see quite a few orphaned entries, is there any way to clear them
<uhoh> if anyone out there knows how to restore a fat32 or NTFS partition through the Ubuntu live CD, please msg me. Also... fzck :(
<mcquaid> what i mean by orphaned is it's listed in synaptic but when you try to install it it's actually not available
<sola6662> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sola6662> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sola6662> what does that mean?
<mcquaid> sola6662, do you have synaptic running and also trying to use apt-get?
<uhoh>  anyone out there know how to restore a fat32 or NTFS partition through the Ubuntu live CD? Is it even possible?
<facugaich> what do you mean by 'restore'?
<kmilo> IseeIsee, http://kubuntu.com/download.php
<uhoh> i just want to get some files out of the freaking partition, i think some header data may be screwed
<uhoh> i don't know much about this kind of stuff :S
<sola6662> well yes mcqaid
<jakeg> jpjacobs - gdm stop doesn't stop x
<sola6662> hold on let me try it again
<JediMaster> hey all, after much battling, I've got our work Canon CLC3200 colour laser printer working with CUPS :-) however, how do I print through cups with programs that don't directly support it? Can I pipe it through a program?
<sola6662> sola6662@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sola6662> Reading package lists... Done
<sola6662> Building dependency tree... Done
<sola6662> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<jas4cad> try tabbing the rest of the command line ?
<phreekbird> sup guys
<jakeg> do i need to manually 'log off' on F7? i'm trying F1 console and ...gdm stop, says its stopped gnome, but can still get to F7 X
<kmilo> sola6662, what did you have in your sources.list?
<jpjacobs> jakeg, have you logged out first?
<sola6662> let me see
<Jesus> jakeg: you can just kill X
<sola6662> ok
<uhoh> anyone out there know how to fix a broken a NTFS partition through the Ubuntu live CD? Is it even possible?
<jpjacobs> jakeg, then go to a different VT ctrl-alt-F1 , log in , do the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and then go back to the X Display (or where it should be when it's working with ctrl-alt-F7)
<sola6662> CD Ubuntu 5.10
<jakeg> jesus: what's the correct way of doing this though? I presume i'm meant to goto the F1 console and type something to stop X, then do X -configure, then restart X... right?
<sola6662> and the 5.10 update
<sola6662> as well security updates
<robot__> #join Reciclanet
<kmilo> uhoh, http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsfix.8.html
<jakeg> jesus: and there's no user-friendly way to get ubuntu to recognise a second monitor then?
<sola6662> thats a dep?
<kmilo> uhoh, and MS chkdsk
<serge> How do I enable a user to use the sudo command?
<Jesus> jakeg: you have two physical monitors? (I'm not sure what your basic problem is)
<uhoh> k, i'll check it out
<uhoh> thanks
<jrib> serge: add him to the admin group
<serge> jrib: whats the command for that if you know it please?
<Kezer> hello how can i install raid driver to ububtu which dowsnt "see" my hdd
<jakeg> jesus: i have a laptop with an external monitor... on booting the livecd, only the external monitor shows anything. i've booted without an external monitor before and the internal lcd worked fine... so how do i now get both screens to show?
<keNzi> hi, how i can play movie .rmvb ?
<jrib> serge: sudo adduser user_name admin
<keNzi> with mplayer
<TankEnMate> seizure!
<jakeg> in windows, i just right click on the desktop and easily turn on and position the monitors at will
<serge> jrib: adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<sola6662> kmilo u know where i can download some login screen setup's and themes?
<krism> jakeg: *claps*
<lassegs> hi. how do i get beagled to start at boot?
<jakeg> krism: ???
<oskude> sola6662, http://art.gnome.org
<jrib> serge: did you do an expert install?
<Kezer> GRUB Hard Disk Error
<Jesus> jakeg: I think you will need to edit xorg.conf alot. I don't know how though. But there are lots of step by step how to's on the forum, you should try them.
<krism> it annoys me when people say "i can do $X in windows but linux doesn't work like that!".. it's not windows.
<serge> jrib: yes, only way I could get it to work im afraid
<Kezer> hello? is there anyone whom will help?
<abrihim> ola
<abrihim> hello
<jakeg> jesus: i presumed that running "X -configure" will auto find my monitors... i guess not then
<krism> jakeg: check out the nvidia twinview docs - google for it. not nvidia specific.
<sola6662> thx
<abrihim> mi name is abraham
<facugaich> ext3 doesn't need defragging right?
<kmilo> sola6662, gnome-look.org art.ubuntu.com art.gnome.org
<jakeg> so i take it then that ubuntu (linux?) has no user-friendly way to setup monitors... hmm... thought it had that by now
<jakeg> :(
<jrib> serge: ok, so you're able to 'su -' to get into root right?
<skavenge> theres tutorials on the wiki buts its not a two-click deal no
<serge> jrib: yeah
<josh> how do i get folders back that i accidently deleted?
<jakeg> (and i haven't even started trying to get my sitecom USB->VGA adapter working for my third monitor)
<abrihim> wadefaket
<josh> rm -R /usr/share/applications
<Jesus> jakeg: not sure, if both weren't detected in the install, then im not sure if it will just work like that. but maybe, don't know sorry.
<krism> jakeg: i'm running 3 monitors - two from an nvidia 6600gt and the third from an nvidia 5200fx. so it is possible, you just have to read the docs.
<josh> thats what i did... this is what i meant to do rm -R /usr/share/applications/nx*
<Absolutionx> Automatix > EasyUbuntu
<jrib> serge: alright, as root, run 'visudo' and add the last line you see here to your sudoers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<Zibby> I'm having an issue doing a dist-upgrade. lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb t, run 'visudo' and add the last line you
<skavenge> josh: more than likely not possible to get it back
<serge> oki
<jakeg> jesus: i'm on livecd, not an install... gotta make sure all my hardware is possible first, and the third monitor running off the weird sitecom usb->vga thing will be the death of me i reckon
<josh> it doesn't go to .trash?
<Zibby> grr stupid copy/paste ;)
<abrihim> capullos
<facugaich> ext3 doesn't need defragging right?
<skavenge> josh: not in a console dont think so
<ks1> i I beleive it is .Trash, not ".trash"
<abrihim> nadie in ispanish
<ForeClosure> what is universe , multiverse , main , restricted ?
<Zibby> I'm having an issue doing a dist-upgrade. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<josh> nope... not there... crap
<josh> well i hope nothing important was in there
<jrib> serge: after that, 'sudo addgroup --system admin' and then you should be able to add your user to the admin group and get sudo access
<wildman> abrihim, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<josh> oh well
<facugaich> abrihim #ubuntu-es
<skavenge> ForeClosure: the repositories you get programs from
<wildman> !es > abrihim
<abrihim> q?
<opheus> hi..
<serge> jrib: thanks :)
<abrihim> nadien in spanish
<facugaich> abrihim: anda al canal "ubuntu-es"
<abrihim> eso q es
<josh> usermod -G all,groups,already,belonged,to,sudo username
<abrihim> abuntu-es
<facugaich> abrihim: escribi /join #ubuntu-es
<wildman> abrihim, "/join #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas
<Jesus> jakeg: oh,  have no experience with a live-session. Don't know, sorry.
<opheus> i have a problem with ubuntu 6.06 + sata + grub can anyone help me?
<abrihim> y eso q es
<nostalg1c> how can i get monodevelop 0.11 on ubuntu dapper?
<krism> jakeg: might not be a bad idea to find a copy of norton ghost, back up your windows install, and install ubuntu to the hard disk. then if you can't get all your stuff working to satisfaction, you can restore from the ghost image
<facugaich> abrihim: otro canal donde podes conseguir ayuda en espaol
<facugaich> abrihim: este es solo en ingles
<Kezer> hi
<abrihim> a ya
<abrihim> pero yo e pusto .com
<krism> facugaich: #ubuntu-es
<jakeg> jesus: i think X -configure will work... but how do i get out of X to do this? gdm stop didn't work. And i'm just trialing ubuntu today, won't install for a couple of months i expect (too busy with *real*) work right now
<facugaich> krism: that's what I'm trying to tell abrihim
<krism> jakeg: /etc/init.d/gdm stop should really work
<wildman> abrihim, si no quers que te hechen, "/join #ubuntu-es", sin las comillas
<abrihim> q ablas flipao
<krism> facugaich: whoops, my bad. :)
<wildman> we're trying to help him join the right channel...
<ForeClosure> hmm
<ForeClosure> i just installed mplayer
<wildman> any op feeling like doing what he shuold with abrihim, be welcomed :)
<ForeClosure> but i received error
<abrihim> q no s
<abrihim> se lo mas semcillo
<kozmic> Are there any console webbrowser that supports javascript (links and lynx doesnt) ?
<skavenge> ..
<wildman> kozmic, IIRC links does
<ForeClosure> it seems there no Xvideo support for your video card avaiable
<kozmic> wildman: hmm, maybe its disabled by default? if not, it doesnt handle my Routers interface :(
<ritvik> how do i enable a specific port
<ritvik> my dictionary is giving me "Connection failed to the dictionary server at dict.org:2628"
<jakeg> krism: * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<jakeg> ... but nothing
<abrihim> donde ay in spanish
<jakeg> how about if i try telinit?
<kozmic> ritvik: /etc/services
<wildman> kozmic, dunno really... always used it under Mandriva (not yet here on Dapper) and never had any problem with Javascript sites...
<paddyvaughan> hello
<Infern0o> hi i have got a weird problem
<kozmic> wildman: hm, okey. thanks, ill see if there are any settings.
<paddyvaughan> could someon help me with setting up wireless on 5.10?
<Infern0o> when i activate my wep encryption of my wireless i can't get it working anymore on ubuntu
<ritvik> kozmic, great let me try
<abrihim> q ablas loco
<Infern0o> even when i type it in gnome network manager
<amadeo1988> alright guys GOOD NEWS, im in ubuntu and im loving it.. seriosly considering deleteing windows right now
<amadeo1988> lol
<amadeo1988> a few small issues though ..
<paddyvaughan> could someone help semi walk me through setting up wireless using ndiswrapper? I'm almost done getting it to work but I just need a bit of help.
<amadeo1988> i can't access my ntfs partitions
<jakeg> tried telinit 3... didn't stop x
<skavenge> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<h4v0k> how do i use the mesg thing
<amadeo1988> ubuntu is seriosly faster then windows.. how do they do it?
<krism> jakeg: what do you want it to do after it stops GDM? hit ctrl-alt-backspace to exit X after you stop GDM.
<h4v0k> jakeg, try using vnc
<ForeClosure> hmm
<facugaich> using fstab to mount my windows partition really screwed up the page file, any ideas?
<morphix> amadeo1988: easy.. its not as bogged as windows
<brl4n> ugg, wireless nics are so poor
<paddyvaughan> can anyone help me?
<ForeClosure> im using xchat-gnome chat ...
<ForeClosure> can i connect to other servers using the same irc ?
<h4v0k> amadeo1988, no dll's no registration checks
<jakeg> all i'm trying to do is use "X -configure" but i can't do that within X as I'm told:
<jakeg> Fatal server error:
<jakeg> Server is already active for display 0
<jakeg>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<jakeg>         and start again.
<h4v0k> winblows sux
<SurfnKid> facugaich, did you use the program to detect your windows partitios
<Jesus> jakeg: if you go to your X-session (tty7) and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace don't X shutdown then?
<ForeClosure> or do i have to open multiple xchat clients ?
<amonkey> how can i edit a deb package? i want to change the version number.
<SurfnKid> h4v0k, winblows doesnt sux,  its just winblows period :P
<ritvik> kozmic, its already added .. any idea ?
<h4v0k> lol
<amadeo1988> how do u guys make your name come up orange on xchat when you talk to me lol
<paddyvaughan> ANYONE!?!?!?
<facugaich> surfnkid: no, I just edited fstab, what program?
<wildman> amadeo1988, xchat does ;)
<skavenge> paddyvaughan: where are you in the install? what kind of nic is it?
<ale_> anyone knows what is life after death?
<oskude> amonkey, why do you want to do that ?
<jakeg> jesus: about to try that... hopefully i'll disappear from here if it works
<SurfnKid> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<wildman> paddyvaughan, did you ask your question?
<nostalg1c> amadeo1988, our names light up because we say your name and your irc client sees that
<paddyvaughan> no... sorry... Will now
<amadeo1988> ok cool
<webben1> amonkey: apt-get source PACKAGE ... and welcome yourself to a new dimension of hassle :)
<SurfnKid> facugaich, use this instead, put everything back on fstab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<h4v0k> SurfnKid, do you know how to use the mesg command to talk to other linux users or is it only on your local network
<amadeo1988> morphix: Can you gimme a hand in private chat for a moment?
<amonkey> oskude, i compiled the new version of gaim (2.0), and synaptic keeps trying to 'upgrade' it to 1.5
<ale_> i have a problem, my usplash does'nt come up and i have this error displayed later.  set_kernel_font [failed] .  Someone have a clue?
<wildman> paddyvaughan, also please try to avoid writing capital letters, our old ears cannot stand them. thank you.
<SurfnKid> h4v0k, mmm
<KJ-ro> hello
<Kelerion> anyone here had any experience installing the ubuntu-sparc on the new t2000 niagara servers yet?
<paddyvaughan> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation#Install_Windows_driver I'm following this and I'm at the part where it says Make sure the INF file, SYS file and any BIN files (For example, TI drivers use BIN firmware) files are all in one directory'
<Shak-> installing ubuntu for the first time on my other laptop, i've just edited the partition table and its flagged me with an error "File system doesnt have expected sizes for Windows to like it"
<paddyvaughan> I'm stuck now
<Shak-> lassegs: you there?
<oskude> amonkey, aha, did you do "make install" or "checkinstall" or "the debian/ubuntu way" ?
<SurfnKid> h4v0k, not sure how to
<Jesus> All: my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<stef_> could you help me to configure screen size current is 640*480, no other possibility to change it
* wildman still has 0 experience with Wifi
<rpedro> Kelerion: try #ubuntu-offtopic , maybe someone there has...
<ale_> i have a problem, my usplash does'nt come up and i have this error displayed later.  set_kernel_font [failed] .  Someone have a clue?
<amonkey> oskude, checkinstall, i tried to just run checkinstall again so i could reconfigure a new package but it keeps failing. i have no idea why.
<ompaul> !resolution > stef_
<SurfnKid> wildman, which card are you using
<ompaul> stef_, the instructions you need are in a message from ubou
<kozmic> ritvik: yes its added, but if you wanted to change the port, change it there
<amonkey> oskude, telling synaptic to lock the version of gaim does nothing for the update-manager thing
<oskude> amonkey, per default checkinstall installs the deb rightaway (AFAIK)
<KJ-ro> i have downloaded my self some quality material.. all rar-ed for windows in the new rar 2.0 method and split up in more parts... question is .... HOW DO i UNRAR them ???
<wildman> SurfnKid, wired one, no wireless yet. my wireless laptop and me will meet in Mid-August
<ompaul> stef_, ubotu that is
<wildman> SurfnKid, so, no WiFi experience here yet. sorry.
<SurfnKid> wildman, ah ok
<amonkey> oskude, you are right, but it also gives you a deb
<serge> How do I list all mountable drives and partitions?
<paddyvaughan> How do I know which inf files to use
<paddyvaughan> ?
<oskude> amonkey, yup
<nostalg1c> is there a backport for monodevelop 0.11 somewhere ?
<KJ-ro> sege: fdisk -l
<ale_> i love ubuntu
<wildman> paddyvaughan, the ones 'describing' your wifi hardware
<Shak-> anyone failliar with this error? Im severely handicapped now
<amonkey> oskude, so i want to edit it... can i do this?
<ale_> i dont have a windows xp partition weEEE
<KJ-ro> serge fdisk -l
<amadeo1988> How do i make my useraccount a root, without having to type sudo all the time
<kandinski> I have a centrino machine but synaptic shows me updates for k7 kernels too: how do I avoid them automaticall?
<wildman> paddyvaughan, that's not WiFi related BTW, but Windows driver-related ;)
<morphix> amadeo1988: its a good idea to keep sudo
<paddyvaughan> not wifi related? those are the drivers for my wireless card
<amadeo1988> Why?
<serge> KJ-ro: yeah, but thats only showing my external drive, not the other drives I have
<nostalg1c> who do i need to blow to get an answer around here
<yggdrasil> me
<skavenge> the ndiswrapper wiki lists the cards it supports and the files you need
<yggdrasil> you can blow me
<oskude> amonkey, aah, now i get, hmm dunno, could be. or you just do checkinstall again and change the version number
<nostalg1c> yggdrasil, will it help? :)
<wildman> paddyvaughan, INF are common to all Windows drivers, not just WiFi ones
<amonkey> nostalg1c, everyone in the channel in turn usually...
<yggdrasil> im just in it for the blow job
<SurfnKid> lol
<KJ-ro> serge .. it is showing me all.. you tryed that with sudo in front didn't you ?
<wildman> paddyvaughan, so the "right" INF to use is/are the one(s) for your WiFi card
<paddyvaughan> wildman: I can either use lsbcmnds.inf or autorun.inf, do you know which?
<amonkey> oskude, i tried that, subsequent checkinstalls fail for an unkown reason
<serge> KJ-ro: no, silly me :P
<KJ-ro> i have downloaded my self some quality material.. all rar-ed for windows in the new rar 2.0 method and split up in more parts... question is .... HOW DO i UNRAR them ???
<paddyvaughan> i knwo... its either lsbcmnds or autorun
<wildman> paddyvaughan, not autorun.inf, that's for sure
<Redrose> is it ok to delete all the files in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<oskude> hmm, maybe remove the old deb first
<nostalg1c> so does someone know about monodevelop 0.11 ?
<wildman> paddyvaughan, autorun.inf is to autoexecute a CD-ROM under Windows, so that's not a hardware description file ;)
<serge> KJ-ro: it's still doing it :X
<amadeo1988> morphix how do i install the lastest ati drivers?
<nostalg1c> i can't find it in the repos, is the only other choice to compile from source ?
<wildman> !ati > amadeo1988
<paddyvaughan> thanks wildman... when it says in the same directory can I just make a random folder?
<skavenge> paddyvaughan: the ndiswrapper wiki homepage lists the cards it supports and the files you need
<wildman> paddyvaughan, I guess so...
<amonkey> oskude, tried it
<paddyvaughan> thanks... I'll try now
<wildman> paddyvaughan, good luck
* wildman back to real work ;)
<wildman> cya all
<Shak-> "File system doesnt have expected sizes for Windows to like it" shall I ignore this message?
<oskude> amonkey, hmm, its a long time a go as i last used checkinstall, could you pastebin the error ?
<morphix> i am having troubles helping Kizz with ati setup.. i know the config is correct... its just not working lol
<SurfnKid> morphix, did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Shak-> anyone got any idea ;x
<lilg> Hey all, silly question. i was wondering if you could make a dir called test in all users home with something like mkdir /home/*/test
<KJ-ro> serge : well all i did to see my drives if they where recognized by the system at boot was : after sudo su > fdisk -l   then mount (this shows me all the mounted devices) and after these i edited my /etc/fstab file... and gave the command : umount -a and mount -a
<SurfnKid> not sure Shak- but keep hanging on, im sure someone will answer :)
<Taza> I believe my soundcard isn't being detected
<Shak-> lol l
<Shak-> *k
<paddyvaughan> could anyone else help now? i entered what it said to into terminal and it just says "unable to create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/lsbsmnds. Make sure you are running as root."
<Shak-> im hanging right now, cant boot my other OS :p
<Taza> However, I've completely forgotten how to check for it. Can anyone help?
<paddyvaughan> whats that mean?
<oskude> !tell paddyvaughan about root
<Redrose> if my wireless is showing up as ath0, what type of driver is that using?
<KJ-ro> serge : try this: go to System menu and Administration and Disks
<KJ-ro> serge: you can see all the drives and all the partition info there
<amonkey> oskude, http://pastebin.ca/90389
<fraroco> hola
<h4v0k> paddyvaughan, means type in sudo mkdir /etc/ndiswrapper/lsbsmnds
<KJ-ro> PEOPLE ... anyone can help me unrar some stuff ???
<KJ-ro> PLSPLSPLSPLSPLS
<fraroco> hello everybody I wanna know how I can add a user to my pc and hwo to remove it??
<paddyvaughan> thanks h4v0k and oskudude
<h4v0k> np
<Taza> Reformatting my question: My soundcard isn't being detected. Or so I at least believe. How do I check it and add it if it isn't? It's an old SoundBlaster.
<colk> i seriously have to pass my ccna
<KJ-ro> fraroco go to System menu
<colk> id have a lot better job by now i bet
<oskude> amonkey, hmm...
<KJ-ro> and then Administration > users and groups
<fraroco> KJ-ro:  ok then?
<amadeo1988> i ran the automounter script and now i cant see my drives at all
<h4v0k> any staffers in here?
<KJ-ro> fraroco: ok then ? what ?  .. after that ?
<stef_> thanks ompaul i ll visit ubuntu.comfix resolution how to
<amadeo1988> and when i access them in /media/hda5 etc.. none of them has my files in there
<fraroco> KJ-ro: can I make it from a console?
<KJ-ro> yes
<KJ-ro> i actualy never used it from the menu :p
<fraroco> KJ-ro: how ?
<KJ-ro> adduser --help
<Shak-> damn, same problem as me but unresolved: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143661
<kandinski> I run Dapper on a Centrino machine but synaptic shows me updates for k7 kernels too: how do I avoid them automaticall?
<skavenge> why would my opengl screensavers in KDE only run clipped in the upper 3rd of my screen?? anyone seen this
<ompaul> stef_, okay, take your time, it will work
<paddyvaughan> I did what h4v0k said... Now can I type ndiswrapper -i lsbcmnds.inf?
<h4v0k> sure
<KJ-ro> ---->  YUHU   <----- :p how to unrar rar 2.0 files that are split in more smaller parts ???? PLS  .... HEEEELLLPPP :D
<paddyvaughan> where did it make that dir?
<fraroco> KJ-ro: and for t remove it?
<amadeo1988> I ran the automounter script that ubuntubot linked me but now my ntfs paritions dissapeared apparently they were moved to /media/hda5 etc,, they are there.. but when i access the folder nothing appears? :( what do i do
<oskude> amonkey, i cant think of anything :( trying google...
<Jesus> KJ-ro have you installed unrar from synaptic?
<Jesus> KJ-ro then you just have to type: $ unrar e filename.rar
<Taza> ALSA complains about no cards.
<amonkey> oskude, thanks anyway
<amadeo1988> Can anyone help me :(
<KJ-ro> fraroco .... good question .... never did it before... let me look it up on google :))
<Taza> I have no idea how to have 'em show. It's an OLD soundblaster.
<oskude> amonkey, one could be, causte that deb is allready installed, it wont make it again. but just a wild quess
<tom1502> can anyone tell me why x cannot load nvidia module if i boot with a 686 kernel instead of 386?
<Jesus> KJ-ro where .rar can be exchanged to .r01 or whatever, just one of the files.
<KJ-ro> fraroco: look this is wath i found: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_remove_users
<amadeo1988> Help for me is exhausted im guessing
<amadeo1988> I ran the automounter script that ubuntubot linked me but now my ntfs paritions dissapeared apparently they were moved to /media/hda5 etc,, they are there.. but when i access the folder nothing appears? :( what do i do
<fangorious> how do I get a shut down option in the lock/logout/switch/suspend/hibernate dialog?
<eclipse_gsx_> sup yao
<KJ-ro> Jesus.... i have more than 200 files ... (17 separate set of rar... r** about 20-30 parts in each set )
<Jesus> KJ-ro that shouldn't be a problem. If you run the command, it will fint the archives that belongs together and unrar it.
<amadeo1988> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<KJ-ro> jesus it wont ... don't know why ....
<KJ-ro> but let me try again
<nvictor> hi
<colk> fangorious, i think you have to update
<nvictor> how do I actually make a quodlibet plugin work??
<colk> i know i had to get all the updates for it to work
<Shak-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143661 <- anyone have a possible answer for this?
<amadeo1988> I ran the automounter script that ubuntubot linked me but now my ntfs paritions dissapeared apparently they were moved to /media/hda5 etc,, they are there.. but when i access the folder nothing appears? :( what do i do
<fangorious> colk: just did this morning,
<amadeo1988> Please help
<tom1502> amadeo1988, if anyone knows answer, they WILL help...
<fangorious> colk: might by compiz related
<amadeo1988> sorry tom1502 i thought my client may of been faulty and wasnt sending the messege
<tom1502> amadeo1988, np, now u know
<KJ-ro> jesus: why is apt giving me this error: http://pastebin.ca/90401
<sola6662> yo i need some help
<dooglus> amadeo1988: in a terminal, run "mount | grep ntfs" - what does it show you?
<sola6662> i wanna know how do i get a on-desktop cpu maniger?
<fangorious> sola6662: looked at gdesklets or gkrelm?
<sola6662> no
<amadeo1988> one moment
<sola6662> im kinda dumb on this bro
<jakeg> there must be some graphical way for X to find monitors, no? i'm no clue what to change in my xorg.conf file
<amadeo1988> sudo aticonfig --initial
<amadeo1988> oops
<amadeo1988> /dev/hdb1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hdb1 type ntfs (rw)
<amadeo1988> /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<amadeo1988> /dev/hda3 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda3 type ntfs (rw)
<amadeo1988> /dev/hda5 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda5 type ntfs (rw)
<dooglus> amadeo1988: looks like they're mounted in /tmp
<amadeo1988> how do i remount them to /media/hda5
<amadeo1988> etc
<dooglus> amadeo1988: edit /etc/fstab
<dooglus> amadeo1988: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Jesus> KJ-ro in your sources, do you activated all sources? unrar is not "free" in the ubuntu sence, so you might need to activate some more sources.
<dooglus> amadeo1988: replace /tmp/disks-conf- with /media/
<rebelfallen> I made some changes using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and now my GDM fails to load. I get whacky errors. How can I restore the default settings?
<KJ-ro> jesus i was thinking the same....
<dooglus> !info unrar dapper
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<facugaich> rebelfallen: a backup of Xorg.conf is made
<KJ-ro> but .... i think something has been changed at the last update
<leagris> hello
<rebelfallen> facugaich: where can I find it?
<KJ-ro> *upgrade
<fangorious> jakeg: I don't know that ubuntu has a graphical utility for that, but from a command shell, with X not running, you can run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and you'll get a text-menu config utility
<kmilo_> rebelfallen, with your last /etc/X11//xorg.conf
<KJ-ro> now i have a separate commercial directory with only one comercial source list in it
<sola6662> yo fangorious whats gdesklets or gkrelm?
<facugaich> rebelfallen: I don't quite remember :P try looking in /etc/X11
<kmilo_> rebelfallen, ls /etc/X11//xorg.conf*
<Jesus> KJ-ro ubotu just gave you the answer to your question where the package is.
<facugaich> rebelfallen: something like Xorg.conf.<date>
<tsume> oi oi oi
<KJ-ro> look: /etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls
<KJ-ro> dapper-commercial.list
<rebelfallen> Great thank you :)
<amadeo1988> #Added by diskmounter utility
<amadeo1988> /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ntfs-fu
<amadeo1988> is in my fstab
<Jesus> KJ-ro I would try to fint it with synaptic.
<amadeo1988> but it isnt mounted there
<dooglus> amadeo1988: try a "sudo mount -a" then
<jakeg> fang: i'll try that
<wsjunior> how do i know with which version of gcc i compiled my kernel?
<dooglus> amadeo1988: that will mount everything that is set up to be mounted when you boot
<jakeg> i'm not holding out much hope though
<amadeo1988> alright
<amadeo1988> thanks
<fangorious> sola6662: gdesklets is like konfabulator or dashboard (little apps that run on your desktop) and gkrelm is a tool for system monitoring, with plugins for loads of things ilke cpu, mem, net, disk, wifi, temp, etc
<leagris> I encounter doubled events in Xorg sometimes (double click with one click or doubled keypress with only one). Does some of you encountered this or know of a fix. It only happens sometimes like in some race conditions ?
<amadeo1988> dooglus sudo mount -a
<amadeo1988> wait
<amadeo1988> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<amadeo1988> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<amadeo1988> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<amadeo1988> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse
<amadeo1988> is what i meant to copy and paste
<amadeo1988> what i get when i type
<Spec> isn't it captive.ntfs ?
<nvictor> does anyone use quodlibeT??
<nvictor> how do I install plugins??
<Spec> or captive-ntfs
<KJ-ro> problem is that alldow i have all uncomented in my sources list..... and i know i could find unrar with a apt-cache search command .... but now i cant ...  no idea why
<facugaich> amadeo1988: use paste bin -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<papo> hi
<seanism> alo
<fangorious> jakeg: it will include a list of predefined monitors, along with some generics if your monitor isn't listed but you know a resolution it supports (1024x768@60hz, etc)
<wsjunior> how do i know with which version of gcc i compiled my kernel?
<sola6662> i see
<facugaich> amadeo1988: instead of pasting in the channel
<seanism> anyone get compriz working?
<jrib> KJ-ro: you need dapper multiverse, I don't believe it is commented, you need to actually add dapper multiverse
<wsjunior> i have more than one installed here
<fangorious> seamus_ie: i do
<fangorious> seanism: i do
<seanism> what video card do you have?
<soyvisita> hello
<jakeg> fang: and it will allow me to get my laptop's monitor working along with the external vga monitor then?
<know_uh> Hi there, any one want to help me with a dapper drake postfix problem?
<seanism> I got it working with mine with the intel video
<dooglus> amadeo1988: you're trying to mount these ntfs partitions to be able to write to them?
<KJ-ro> HMMM maybe cus i have installed Comix....
<fangorious> seanism: ati firegl v5000, laptop
<jakeg> linux *really* needs an easy way to configure multiple monitors without restarting x, like you can with windows
<sola6662> so how do i get it fangorious>?
<leagris> know_uh, what problem with postfix?
<seanism> nice
<soyvisita> i have problem botting, usplash does'nt show up i get set_kernel_fonts Invalid Argument error and when i shutdown no splash comes up.  Someone can help me?
<amadeo1988> Yes
<amadeo1988> both read and write
<fangorious> jakeg: actually i don't think it will do that
<tich> how would i switch from ubuntu to xubuntu without losing all my stuff (music etc)?
<know_uh> leagris:: I  broke my postfix installation by removing /etc/postfix/* by hand instead of using the package manager.
<Kelerion> whats a preseed file for?
<Kaja> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<fangorious> sola6662: you could 'apt-cache search' for each, to see if they're already packaged. if not i can't help as i don't run either
<tsume> jakeg: I agree, but what is one to do with all the different cards? :) and all the types of configs, from twinview, framebuffer and the other ones?
<kmilo_> tich, did you continue having gnome?
<amadeo1988> should i not worry about writing? i hear its dangerous
<_BASO_> I want to play WMV3 Video, where can I get the codec?
<fangorious> jakeg: what graphics card do you have?
<dooglus> amadeo1988: I've never tried writing ntfs.  lots of people will tell you it's dangerous, yes.
<jrib> !w32codecs > _BASO_
<_BASO_> I have w32codecs, but it does not help that
<jakeg> fangoriuos: no idea... i have an acer travelmate c111tci (c110 series)
<facugaich> amadeo1988: don't write unless you really have the need to
<dooglus> amadeo1988: if you want to read only, then that's fine - mount using type 'ntfs', not 'ntfs-fuse'
<jrib> _BASO_: what player are you using?
<amadeo1988> cool ill do that
<_BASO_> VLC
<papo> amadeo1988: There is no full write-support for ntfs. (Actually there is a new fues project for that)
<leagris> know_uh, if you removed all /etc/postfix/* it is safe to apt-get remove --purge postfix && apt-get install postfix again
<_BASO_> i plays sound but no video
<fangorious> jakeg: Red Hat has a decent graphical config, but it still needs X to restart to effect changes to hardware
<know_uh> excellent leagaris -- brb.
<jrib> BasL: vlc won't play wmv3 without a recompile, use mplayer or xine
<soyvisita> i have problem botting, usplash does'nt show up i get set_kernel_fonts Invalid Argument error and when i shutdown no splash comes up.  Someone can help me? ( anyone )
<jakeg> fang: i installed linux (fedora) on in about two years ago and ended up almost killing myself... but i did get both screens working (don't know how though, think it just worked out the box)
<fangorious> jakeg: try 'lspci' in a terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any utility for backing up all the applications I've installed on my ubuntu system so I do not have to re-download them all again and face the same troubles I had when setting them up
<jakeg> lspci
<jakeg> oops
<Secsefirot> Hi!
<XVampireX> Hello.
<papo> amadeo1988: check the fuse stuff at http://man.linux-ntfs.org/
<Secsefirot> i need help my printer will not work the usb devive cannot be found
<_BASO_> jrib: same with TOTEM?
<jrib> _BASO_: totem-xine works well in my experience
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any utility for backing up all the applications I've installed on my ubuntu system (Including Updates) so I do not have to re-download them all again and face the same troubles I had when setting them up
<soyvisita> i have problem botting, usplash does'nt show up i get set_kernel_fonts Invalid Argument error and when i shutdown no splash comes up.  Someone can help me? ( anyone )
<whadar> hello... how can i use the touch command on multiple files?
<jrib> whadar: list them: touch file1 file2...
<whadar> say even touch /opt/*
<whadar> jrib can i use the * somehow?
<jrib> whadar: yeah, just like you said
<soyvisita> alguien habla espaol
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<whadar> really? didnt work :(
<jrib> whadar: it should, what are you trying to do?
<_BASO_> jrib: I got KMplayer.. with some plugins installed... it worked on it
<whadar> i want the whole directory to change
<jrib> _BASO_: k
<media_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<KJ-ro> jesus   still there ????
<whadar> im using cow... so i want to write to many files
<fangorious> KJ-ro: he's always there, in your heart
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<media_> whats the driver for ati rage on x86
<KJ-ro> oru ubotu .... take a look at my sources list.... i think i included all the repos for unrar.... http://pastebin.ca/90421
<SurfnKid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<media_> SurfnKid, was that to me?
<SurfnKid> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> Hello all is there any app/utility for backing up all the applications I've installed on my ubuntu system (Including Updates all dependencies etc.. ) so I do not have to re-download them all again and face the same troubles I had when setting them up
<jrib> whadar: I don't know what cow is, but I just tested touch * and it seems to have worked
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: All your applications that you've already downloaded are found in: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<uXp> anyone know why my resolv.conf keeps on resetting, and how i can stop that?
<whadar> jrib: it is working thanks...
<jakeg> i think i'll come back to linux again in about a year, and hopefully by then there'll be some plug-and-play support for multiple monitors
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: If you want to back up everything to cd-roms, use Mondo/Mindi -- it'll back up to cd, dvd, ntfs, or tape
<oskude> jakeg, bb
<fangorious> uXp: it's probably being overwritten by your dhcp client?
<KJ-ro> Paddy_FIRE ... if there where ..... I'LL be werry happy.. aldow i heard of some backing up aplications
<Paddy_EIRE> Spec: Do i just need to copy that folder
<media_> well look next time up i typed the same , just asking if it s ok for rage
<_BASO_> currently with the help of this channel I fill in Xubuntu like in Windows .. even it is coooler
<Infern0o> Hi, i need help getting my wep security to work.... I tried the wireless without wep and it worked, but with wep enabled on the router i can't get it to work :s
<uXp> jakeg:  im using dual monitors
<uXp> fangorious:  confused
<Jesus> KJ-ro: I'm eating.
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: they're just .deb files, you can tar it up and burn it if you want, and then later to install them all at once you can do: dpkg -i *.deb ... but by the time you'll need to do that, there will probably be updates to be downloaded :p
<oskude> uXp, dont use dhcp, or maybe theres an option to not to update resolv.conf when making new dhcp request...
<fangorious> jakeg: you have an intel 855-gm chipset it seems
<S|EZ-69> .
<Paddy_EIRE> what about ubuntu updates and Dependencies
<NickaNicka> is there Arial/Helvetica like font for linux?
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: yeap, they're all put there
<whadar> jrib: i was confused... i wanted it to work recursively... is there a way to execute commands on multiple files which are also on subdirectories?
<Paddy_EIRE> ohh
<ddonky> anyone know of a command line cd player?
<jakeg> ok, this is my lspci: http://pastebin.ca/90427
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: look into that folder if you want
<uXp> oskude:  im not familiar with that...help?
<facugaich> NickaNicka: FreeArial comes with OpenOffice
<Spec> ddonky: mplayer i think
<fangorious> uXp: if you are using dhcp, the dhcp client is most likely writing the DNS settings from the DHCP server to your /etc/resolv.conf
<kmilo> ddonky, tcd
<Jeeves_> ddonky: cdcd
<Paddy_EIRE> although I didnt use apt for them all
<jrib> whadar: you could use find -exec
<KJ-ro> ubotu .... did you have time to take a look on that sources list... (jesus >have a nice meal... and huge apetite)
<ddonky> thanks all!
<Paddy_EIRE> LimeWire Pro for Example
<oskude> uXp, why dont you want to update resolv.conf ?
<amadeo1988> What's a good video played for ubuntu, and where do i obtain codecs like xvid,divx,wmv and such
<mrDaniel> @ddonyk: i don't know, but: why you need a console cd player
<Spec> whadar: find . -name *.filetype | xargs <command>
<Spec> whadar: will run <command> on all the objects that find finds
<ardchoille> !restricted > amadeo1988
<whadar> jrib: thanks again!
<Paddy_EIRE> java/flash/ and the like are kinda scattered... Am i in for a whole world of trouble
<whadar> Spec: thank you
<Spec> whadar: if you want only one file per command, use the -n1 option to xargs
<uXp> oskude:  i have a non existing private, connection that is not part of my comcast connection, its a different one
<JamesRasmussen> I am getting  a MP-BIOS error when checking my cd for defects though the 64bit one works for checking for defects
<skavenge> how do i know what version of xorg im running?
<media_> ask dpkg or apt
<jrib> skavenge: Xorg -version
<whadar> Spec: something like find *.* | xargs touch?
<ddonky> mrDaniel - im troubleshooting why none of my players can play audio cds
<skavenge> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> would love a utility to scan for apps grap there files and Dependencies then allow me to put on friends machine who does not have net access
<oskude> uXp, if youre using a router, i would use a static ip address
<fangorious> jakeg: this bug report has info about configuring youhttps://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/29880r chipset, and even mentions dual-head,
<oskude> uXp, i mean a router that connects to the internet
<Spec> whadar: just do: find . |xargs touch
<jakeg> fang: great, thanks
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: I have the beginning of a python script for that somewhere...
<NickaNicka> facugaich: thx
<Paddy_EIRE> really
<ardchoille> I am noticing that some app/script keeps writing 192.168.0.1 into my /etc/resolv.conf and that makes it so I can't connect to anything on the internet until I sudo sed -i 's/192.168.0.1//g' /etc/resolv.conf. Which app/script writes that into resolv.conf?
<fangorious> jakeg: the dual-head is discussed here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/26341
<jakeg> fang: but that can't be found
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: you can, just grab them all/install them on one machine, and burn /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd
<amadeo1988> in personal opinion would you guys say the best all around video player is for ubuntu?
<jakeg> ok, that one works, ta
<Paddy_EIRE> dont know much about programming although I would learn If it does what it says on the tin
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: put the cd into the other machine, mount the cd go into it, and do dpkg -i *.deb ... it'll install every single deb that your other host has installed
<uXp> oskude:  if you need more info about it, its private, can't say it here ,come to server #uXps
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: but if you both use debian-based systems it's easier to use apt-zip
<fangorious> amadeo1988: i like totem with the gstreamer backend, some people prefer totem with xine backend, some prefer mplayer
<amadeo1988> Thanks Fangorious
<oskude> uXp, well, i cant say much, thats all i know about resolv.conf... you may pm me...
<jakeg> fang: does that mean that problem is patched if i install ubuntu and apt-get update it?
<Paddy_EIRE> do I just run this command dpkg -i *.deb or what is the correct usage
<snobbslakt> have anyone had problem installing libreadline4?
<fangorious> amadeo1988: to get all the codecs for gstreamer, you'd want to enable the universe, multiverse, and restricted repos and install all the gstreamer10.0-plugins packages
<Paddy_EIRE> apt-zip?
<Paddy_EIRE> gonna look this up
<Paddy_EIRE> this is my quest
<fangorious> Paddy_EIRE: that dpkg command will install all the .deb packages in the current directory
<Paddy_EIRE> that sounds like an awesome command
<fangorious> jakeg: i didn't actually read the bug report
<Paddy_EIRE> have u got a list of those commands somewhere
<uXp> oskude:  i can't PM, weird
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: it's in the universe repository, I never used it but the man page makes it look simple enough
<dooglus> uXp: you need to register with nickserb
<Paddy_EIRE> and there descriptions
<dooglus> uXp: you need to register with nickserv
<uXp> lo, hold on\
<Jesus> KJ-ro: try: $ sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<JamesRasmussen> I keep getting this error with the 32bit version of ubuntu 4294671.209000 MP-BIOS bug:8254 timer not connected to IO - APIC though my 64bit version doesn't say it
<fangorious> jakeg: but iregardless you should keep up to date, you should get a notification area icon when there are updates available. or you can go to System->Administration->Update Manager to check
<Paddy_EIRE> <jrib> k, nice one whats the name of the script
<fangorious> Paddy_EIRE: 'man dpkg'
<uXp> dooglus:  i forgot to log in, oops
<stefg> JamesRasmussen: this is not an error, just an information
<JamesRasmussen> does anyone know what MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC means
<Paddy_EIRE> <fangorious> nice one, this channel rocks
<uXp> still can't, wtf
<fangorious> :)
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - when i tried to check for defects it would hang at that
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: apt-zip is the package's name
<fangorious> Paddy_EIRE: man gives you the manual for most commands, so if you're ever not sure of the syntax, try that.
<Jeeves_> JamesRasmussen: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77021.html
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - i let it sit there for like 10min thinking it would check the rest of the disc for problems
<uXp> oskude:  so if i were to setup a static IP adress, IP would be the IP what about the Subnetmask and Gateway?
<fangorious> Paddy_EIRE: also you can use --help with almost anything (dpkg --help)
<Spec> Paddy_EIRE: or you could use 'info'
<Paddy_EIRE> patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ apt-zip
<Paddy_EIRE> bash: apt-zip: command not found
<Paddy_EIRE> patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ sudo apt-zip
<Paddy_EIRE> Password:
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo: apt-zip: command not found
<Paddy_EIRE> patrick@patrick-desktop:~$
<stefg> JamesRasmussen: so read what it says: your BIOS is buggy, (or the CD is bad)
<Spec> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fangorious> Spec: i never could figure out how to navigate info pages
<Paddy_EIRE> what do i need to specify
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<oskude> uXp, "ifconfig" command would show what those are atm
<Spec> fangorious: with the arrow keys and the enter button and sometimes the space bar
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: you need to install it using apt-get or synaptic, it should be available if you have enabled the universe repository
<Spec> fangorious: i think :p (i use man)
* fangorious chuckles
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - i tried two different cd's that i burned
<wiking> please help me to install Yahoo messanger! Plz
<Paddy_EIRE> k, i have
<amadeo1988> fangorious can i install gstreamer with totem using synaptics?
<fangorious> Spec: it was going back to the page i came from that stumped me
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: then just type 'man apt-zip'
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - i burned them at low speed also
<fangorious> amadeo1988: it should be installed as part of the default system
<stefg> JamesRasmussen: so prolly the download is bad... compare the md5's with the ones on the download sites
<Guest477> gstreamer is buggy, xine plays well
<Guest477> Ogle for DVDs also
<wiking> anybody!
<oskude> uXp, but i dont know if youre using a router or "calling" directly to internet with linux
<fangorious> Applications -> Sound & Video -> Movie Player
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one jrib
<Paddy_EIRE> thx guys
<uXp> TEST
<uXp> anyone here?
<Jesus> All: my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<Ackeubu_> Heya can the sticky notes applet for gnome be used in kde or fluxbox?
<amadeo1988> fangourious: yes but are the w32codecs and such installed with it? thats what im trying to obtain
<fangorious> uXp: yes
<leagris> Is Ubuntu suitable to meet a nice boyfriend? :D
<Paddy_EIRE> should have turned to Linux a long time ago
<fangorious> amadeo1988: gstreamer doesn't use w32codecs
<Guest477> wilking>apps> internet> GAIM
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - why does my 64bit version work than?
<kmilo> leagris,  :)
<Guest477> all in one messenger
<ForeClosure> where can i dload codecs for mplayer and xine ?
<stefg> because that download was good? ....
<fangorious> amadeo1988: Enable the restricted, universe, and multiverse repositores (in synaptic or /etc/apt/sources.list)
<leagris> kmilo, I like hairy geeks :)
<sooz> hi all
<wiking> anybody!
<sooz> just upgraded to dapper and now I can't read my ntfs disks - do I need to install anything specially?
<jrib> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll lets gstreamer use w32codecs, but I find xine or mplayer work better anyway
<DarkProphet> when will the blender deb be updated ?
<Spec> fangorious: hmmm.... :p
<KJ-ro> jesus: ctrl+z.... lol ... sry just a joke :D
<kmilo> leagris, maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - why do i continues run into problems when trying to get linux to work?
<DarkProphet> 2.42 is out...the synaptic is still on 2.41
<fangorious> amadeo1988: then install every gstreamer10.0-plugin- package you can find. The only thing I haven't been able to play is ecrypted WMV9 files
<leagris> kmilo, thanks, no need to compile him first :)
<jrib> !release > DarkProphet
<Jesus> KJ-ro: try: $ sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<jakeg> fang: fine re. staying up to date, but i'm just on a liveCD here testing my hardware
<DarkProphet> jrib: thats got nothing to do with ubuntu...i know how to use it and I know its dev cycle
<thompa> how can i resize a windows partition on a seperate hard drive for storage partition
<DarkProphet> but why aren't the packages updated ?
<stefg> JamesRasmussen: maybe because you have a tendency to let others think for you.... can be troublesome and dangerous :-)
<jakeg> ... and i just found out what i was wishing for.... my sitecom usb->vga adapter will work!!! http://www.winischhofer.eu/sisforum/viewtopic.php?p=255&sid=c991e807852c339d3fa4594d029cf176
<amadeo1988> thanks
<thompa> i can start qparted but resize not available
<ForeClosure> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<fangorious> jakeg: ah.
<jakeg> ... i see a red rectangle on the screen when i plug it in, which aparently means it will work
<Jesus> KJ-ro thats the package I have installed, and it works.
<jakeg> :)
<sri_> Can any one tell how to do voice chat in gaim??
<pppoe_dude> sri_, u cant
<fangorious> jakeg: awesome
<linuxgoober> #gaim
<fangorious> well, i need food, later folks
<sri_> pppoe_dude, it is impossible??
<pppoe_dude> DarkProphet, new versions of programs are generally released with new ubuntu releases
<jakeg> fang: a bit worrying though is that i don't see the red rectangle on the laptop's screen
<Guest477> no voice chat or files transfers from
<sri_> pppoe_dude, is there any alternative..?
<pppoe_dude> sri_, nothing is impossible
<Guest477> GAIM to or from other
<pppoe_dude> sri_, ekiga, skype,
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - no, i've been to there site i didn't see anything ont he mp_bios issue they are talking about clocks speeding up when i can't even see the desktop at this point and time because of video card drivers
<thompa> im trying gparted
<sri_> pppoe_dude, it is another messenger?
<jrib> DarkProphet: it does have to do with ubuntu.  Ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months.  After, that only security updates are provided for that release
<pppoe_dude> sri_, ekiga ships with ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> sri_, yes
<sri_> pppoe_dude, what about skype
<Shak-> just passed the "select and install" step, the screen has turned black except for two gray blocks in the middle, is this normal?
<pppoe_dude> sri_, www.skype.com
<sri_> pppoe_dude, can i go through synaptic
<Shak-> been like that for about 5 minutes now
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - I tried the 64bit version and ran into problems with the video card driver so i tried to install fglrx at which i thought i was succesful till it said the package was not installed after asking me 20 questions
<pppoe_dude> sri_, you can go throught dpkg
<pppoe_dude> *through
<DShepherd> Shak-: i dont think this is normal. Are you using the desktop install or the alternate install?
<amadeo1988> when i decided to install packages on synaptics, and it asks me to confirm it, is there a way i can see how much its going to download?
<Shak-> DShepherd: I used the alternate install cd with text mode
<sri_> pppoe_dude, what is the cmd for it?
<pppoe_dude> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sri_> pppoe_dude, sudo apt-get install skype??
<jrib> DarkProphet: you may be able to request a backport of your program from the edgy release though.  Check the forums backports requests section
<pppoe_dude> sri_, follow the link that ubotu gave
<tich> i now have both ubuntu and xubuntu desktops installed. how do i get xubuntu to run instead of ubuntu?
<JamesRasmussen> sri - no it's not a package
<DShepherd> Shak-: oh.. :-S.. i dont know why this is happening. did you check the md5sum?
<jrib> tich: click on options > session options at the login screen
<JamesRasmussen> sri - go to the skype website and download the linux version
<ForeClosure> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sri_> pppoe_dude, ok 1m
<Shak-> DShepherd: according to my guide, the GRUB install screen should have come up by now?
<tsume> wom 22
<tsume> whoops
<sivanicon> is there a way to change the resolution on the console tty1 etc...
<tsume> woman 22 :P come here now :D
<DShepherd> Shak-: ok
<Guest477> !beer
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Guest477> !beer
<pppoe_dude> sivanicon, yes
<stefg> JamesRasmussen: Ati on 64bit is problematic... blame ati for not being able to release a proper driver. And check if you download of the 32bit version is good by comparing the md5-sum of your download to the one stated on the d/l-site.
* leagris is away: Playing WoW
<Guest477> dang
<thejnaitor> hey guys... I'm having a problem with ubuntu not seeming to save some settings, like my keyboard type
<pppoe_dude> sivanicon, man consolechars
<Shak-> its idle :S
<sivanicon> ppoe_dude thanks
<Jesus> All: my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - sorry, but how do i do that
<thejnaitor> I have to keep on setting my keyboard type to generic in order to use alt-tab and such... anybody have any idea how to fix?
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - wait i think i found the md5-sum just download that than what?
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<haakonn> hi, how can i change the passphrase that NetworkManager asks before accessing the keys etc it has stored?
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - MD5SUMS.gpg or MD5SUMS?
<CrippsFX>  I'm having difficulty setting up my machine to do serial over IR ... basically, I have a palm pilot that I'm porting linux to, and I want to use IR to get debug messages since there's no serial (aside from USB) controller on my palm. I have kernel 2.6.15-1-686, and I have minicom and irda-utils installed. to the best of my knowledge I have my IR device set to use /dev/ttyS1
<stefg> JamesRasmussen: md5sum YOUR_DOWNLOAD.ISO
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<mnp_> hi. is this where i can ask questions i can't find answers to on the wiki and in the forums?
<sola6662> yo i need help geting gdesklets
<XplOzIon> anyone knows any server managements like vhcs, but a bit more simple
<oskude> CrippsFX, cool, how do you do linux in palm, got a link ?
<Spec> mnp_: yes
<amadeo1988> how do i get synaptics to tell me how much megabyte im going to download before it downloads it
<mnp_> thanks Spec.
<mnp_> i'm having trouble getting my soundcard to load
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<mnp_> its an intel 8x0 chipset, and ive read everything from alsa, and the forums
<harisund_> Has anybody compiled a new kernel for their box from a kernel.org sources using xconfig? I am able to use menuconfig but I really want xconfig. Anybody knows what should be done? (Even gconfig is fine)
<CrippsFX> oskude, checkout linuxhandhelds.org ... but, it depends on your device ... I have to code to get mine working.
<jono> which /dev node do firewire hard disks live on ?
<mnp_> Spec: is that something you can help me with?
<Shak-> DShepherd: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207525
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<oskude> CrippsFX, thanx gotta check, i got a palmVx
<jono> got it
<Spec> mnp_: lsmod | grep -i intel8x
<Infern0o> Can anybody please help me with getting my wep working?
<CrippsFX> oskude, you may want to check out MuClinux instead then.
<m1ckeyknox> hey folks. I can't remember the magic commands to install things... such as imagemagik and gd for php... help?
<Spec> mnp_: what does that give?
<ForeClosure> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sola6662> if anyone knows how to get gdesklets direct chat me plz i gotta AFK
<ForeClosure> !flashplayer
<Spec> m1ckeyknox: you mean apt-get?
<CrippsFX> oskude, http://mulinux.dotsrc.org/
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<oskude> CrippsFX, thanx
<CrippsFX> oskude, np
<m1ckeyknox> Spec: yes.
<Shak-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207525 <- How should I proceed, anyone?
<mnp_> Spec: did you get that pm?
<ForeClosure> how i wanna install flash player ?
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - did u get my pm?
<Spec> m1ckeyknox: ... apt-get install <program>, use apt-cache search <program> to search
<harisund_> Has anybody compiled a new kernel for their box from a kernel.org sources using xconfig? I am able to use menuconfig but I really want xconfig. Anybody knows what should be done? (Even gconfig is fine)
<m1ckeyknox> Spec: thanks!
<Spec> mnp_: no, you have to be registered with nickserv to send PMs
<mnp_> okay
<mlehrer> ForeClosure: there is a flash package, flashplayer-nonfree or something
<mnp_> snd_intel8x0           34076  0
<mnp_> snd_ac97_codec         93088  1 snd_intel8x0
<mnp_> snd_pcm                89352  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<mnp_> snd                    55524  6 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<mnp_> snd_page_alloc         10760  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<JamesRasmussen> mnp_ - it's easy to register
<CrippsFX> !tell mnp_ about pastebin
<CrippsFX> er ...
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<Gorlist> Hi, installing Ubuntu 64 and finding it stops at:          Configuring ATP 40%  Scanning the Mirror
<CrippsFX> !tell mnp_ about flood
<Spec> mnp_: so, you're module is loaded, have you run: alsamixer ?
<Gorlist> tried all versions of Ubuntu 64 isos
<Gorlist> ideas?
<mnp_> it gives an error when i run alsamixer
<mnp_> should i paste that in here?
<JamesRasmussen> stefg - how do i check my download with md5sums?
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys do u think that these laptops would be good for ubuntu http://www.studentcomputers.co.uk/
<mnp_> Spec: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Spec> mnp_: alsamixer -c 0
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<Spec> mnp_: if you get the same error, do: alsamixer -c 1
<Ackeubu_> hey guys i have a broken package, samba. how can i fix it. the fix broken packages command in synaptic doesnt work.
<Spec> mnp_: if that doesn't work, do: rm -rf .alsa*    then do alsamixer
<Spec> mnp_: sorry, i meant: rm -rf ~/.alsa*
<Gorlist> installing Ubuntu 64 and finding it stops at:          Configuring ATP 40%  Scanning the Mirror
<mnp_> it doesnt like either command
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<Livemode> I have just managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through an upgrade from breezy. I get the login screen but as soon as i login Xserver loads but then does nothing and i am left with a purple screen and curser can anyone help please
<Spec> mnp_: so do the rm command and then do: alsamixer
<Spec> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Livemode> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mnp_> okay, i did the rm -rf command, and then the alsamixer.
<mnp_> same error
<Infern0o> Can anybody please help me with getting my ubuntu wireless with wep encryption working?
<mrDaniel> @peddy_EIRE: the site http://www.studentcomputers.co.uk/ containts many computer, you need to be more specific
<JamesRasmussen> how do i check my download with md5sums?
<ironfroggy_LT> I'm having trouble with a cd drive, so im gonna stick the harddrive in another box, install on there, and move the hdd back into the original box. can i expect this to work?
<mrDaniel> @jamesrasmussen: md5sum -c FILE (read 'man md5sum')
<uXp> ironfrog1y_LT:  might, but the settings will not be the same?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pastebin's a great idea
<mnp_> spec: any other ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> how long has this been goin
<krism> ironfrog1y_LT: it should work fine.
<ForeClosure> ins
<ForeClosure> ln: creating symbolic link `/opt/firefox/plugins' to `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/*flash*': No such file or directory
<jrib> ForeClosure: what are you trying to do?
<ForeClosure> my bad
<ForeClosure> was trying to install flash
<jrib> ForeClosure: are you using dapper's packaged firefox?
<ForeClosure> yeah
<ForeClosure> i installed flash-nonfree
<jrib> ForeClosure: you just need to enable multiverse and install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<ForeClosure> but still i cant play flasg
<abhinay> [logo]   Application   Places   System      <--- hw to change the logo there ?
* Signon time  :    Mon Jul 17 09:21:22 2006
* Signoff time :    Mon Jul 17 20:17:39 2006
* Total uptime :    0d 10h 56m 17s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(nubuntu/#ubuntu) ?
(Guest477/#ubuntu) pardon me, what is the "Burn Free" checkbox in Gnomebaker (burning a CD image to CD)
(Shak-/#ubuntu) sweet, now where do I configure wireless networks?
(nubuntu/#ubuntu) how can i keep ubuntu from breaking itself when i remove unneeded things
(Gorlist/#ubuntu) guess no one knows?
(ThunderStruck/#ubuntu) there is a root shell in menu under system tools if you use alacarte to show it
(Guest477/#ubuntu) no burn?
<djoek_> hi
<noe92> gilipollas
(Gorlist/#ubuntu) theirs only one forum thread with a user report same problem - no replies :|
<djoek_> i have a NVidia quadro card
(Paddy_EIRE/#ubuntu) is there a list of Generic services that most users would have start with ubuntu
<djoek_> i installed the nvidia driver as told on ubuntuguide.org
(Guest477/#ubuntu) thx anyway.. illl rtfd
(Paddy_EIRE/#ubuntu) and can i control this in a shell
(ForeClosure/#ubuntu) will ubuntu runs on intel conroe ?
<djoek_> but when i put "nvidia" in my xorg.conf it won't load the module it says
(stefg/#ubuntu) nubuntu: by reading documentation, forums, and generally not doing things of whoses consequences you don't have a clue :-)
(ThunderStruck/#ubuntu) mumbles-laptop: the drivers taht are installed with xorg (i dont advise removing as it can/might/will break your install
<djoek_> nv works just fine
(Shak-/#ubuntu) wait, how do I run terminal within an application window?
<snobbslakt> exit
<Shak-> and how do I quit terminal now that im in it
<[Ex0r] > Shak-- exit
<noe92> hello I dont6 speak english
<Paddy_EIRE> <Shak-> i want to know this also
<ThunderStruck> Shak-: use the x in the upper right corner of terminal os exit
<Pupeno> In which file should I configure global environment variables such as EDITOR ?
<_Caleb_> anyone good with ubuntu on a laptop
<ThunderStruck> os =or
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone answer Shak
<Shak-> [Ex0r] : typing exit returns me to the login prompt
<sitontony> does linux need a virus scanner?
<[Ex0r] > Shak-- oh, you mean that terminal.
<ThunderStruck> Shak-: type it again
<jrib> noe92: /join #ubuntu-es
<[Ex0r] > Shak-- are you trying to get back into x ?
<Shak-> [Ex0r] : back to the ubuntu GUI o_O
<nubuntu> stefg, um, well id like to remove all the extra xorg servers and xorg drivers, i know this should work, but i also know ubuntu will kill itself if i try to remove any one of them (it will remove them all)
<_Caleb_> well let me ask is anyone using a laptop with the 915 intel chipset
<imedia> suck my dick !!!
<Paddy_EIRE> <sitontony> no it does not, although if u mail a windows user u could pass them on
<Midnight> Question, I have an external USB HD I used gpartition to create a ext3 and format, but it won't me to write to the drive, says I don' t have the permissions and own'd by root, how can I fix this
* nubuntu sucks imbrandon 
<ThunderStruck> Shak-: you were in root so exit pulled you out of root do it again and it will close the termainl
<Paddy_EIRE> so try aegis
<[Ex0r] > Shak-- did you use ctrl+1 to get out? try ctrl+7
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<__mikem> um, yeh
<imedia> bitch
<ThunderStruck> imedia: watch your language
<nubuntu> um yeah
<Shak-> ah ctrl alt f7 did it
<nubuntu> thanks for kicking me
<nubuntu> you missed
<ThunderStruck> yw
<__mikem> nubuntu, this is a family oriented chanel
<Shak-> but how do I start terminal in an application window?
<imedia> i'll show you how to suck my dick
<nubuntu> what did i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@boi59-1-82-66-126-22.fbx.proxad.net]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<_BASO_> What is the FronPage Alternative for Ubuntu?
<sitontony> ubuntu is great btw, i just switched from windows xp
<jrib> _BASO_: you can try nvu
<stefg> nubuntu: you misunderstood something... BTW, this will free up about 1 or 2MB... do you really want to mess with that?
<m1ckeyknox> how do I eject a cd?
<Paladine> hmmm synaptic is telling me I have a broken package but when I use the "Broken" filter it is not showing anything
<nubuntu> stefg, i guess not...i need to free up at least a gig somehow...i dont know how ubuntu is using 6gb...
<Infern0o> Can anybody please help me with getting my ubuntu wireless with wep encryption working? (it works on unsecured network)
<FeestBijtje> Any one here knows how to setup an eggdrop bot?
<ForeClosure> can i run irc clients for KDE ? (im using gnome)
<FeestBijtje> ForeClosure, KDE has XChat2
<ThunderStruck> FeestBijtje: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ForeClosure> ohh
<[Ex0r] > ForeClosure- only if you have kde installed
<ThunderStruck> ForeClosure: yes you can
<Paddy_EIRE> <ForeClosure> try sudo apt-get intall ksirc
<ardchoille> ForeClosure: Yes, you can run kde apps in gnome and vice-versa
<Anti-Tedd> Are any of the ubuntu repos down?
<Anti-Tedd> Or is it just me?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ForeClosure> although not as good as xchat-gnome
<_Caleb_> and u can run both kde and gnome apps in fluxbox
<ThunderStruck> Anti-Tedd: no none of the official repos are down
<ForeClosure> thank you
<ardchoille> m1ckeyknox: sudo eject /dev/<device> is what I use to eject a cd
<Pupeno> In what file do I put environment variables for all users ?
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to install a packaged of ktorrent but it has a conflict with the builtin bittorrent in ubuntu.  the official bittorrent is crap, but it looks like trying to remove it might remove ubuntu-desktop (which i probably need).  what can i do?
<ToHellWithGA> *package
<Spec> Pupeno: either /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<_Caleb_> use azureus
<m1ckeyknox> ardchoille: thank you.
<Spec> Pupeno: i don't remember which one ... one is not used on all logins
<ForeClosure> i wanna do is .. connect to multiple server using only 1 irc client
<Paddy_EIRE> ktorrent should work mate
<nubuntu> does ubuntu keep a cache of all its pacakges, can i delete the downloads?
<JamesRasmussen> should i download the alternate cd and install that rather than the livecd if i am having problems with that? the 64bit i have no video output which i tried to install fglrx and it told me in the end it wasn't installed and the 32bit version gives me a MP-bios error
<Spec> ForeClosure: i do that with xchat
<Spec> nubuntu: yes
<Spec> nubuntu: apt-get clean
<nubuntu> thx
<ForeClosure> Spec: i cant see any options for that
<Spec> nubuntu: it's kept at: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Spec> ForeClosure: ctrl+t = new server tab
<nubuntu> eh..that took 1 second, and i still have 6.6gb used by ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> Paddy_EIRE: the version packaged with ubuntu has very few features, while the beta (which has been independently packaged for kubuntu) has features.
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<nubuntu> Spec, hm its empty...
<Spec> nubuntu: if you did the clean command, of course it is :p
<nubuntu> well it saved no space, how can i free up space :(
<Paddy_EIRE> try installing Kubuntu-desktop then apt for ktorrent
<Ninja> what is the commdand do delete folders that need you to be root ?
<ForeClosure> Spec: its not working
<JamesRasmussen> can i get someone who is very or experienced to help me
<nvez> Ninja, sudo rm -rf folder/
<m1ckeyknox> nubuntu: try apt-get clean
<Paddy_EIRE> <JamesRasmussen> experience is all relative just ask mate
<JamesRasmussen> well i've tried to fix stuff but i keep running into problems
<Mysta> If I install Opera from Add/Remove, how do I verify that I'm installing the latest release before hand?
<RvGaTe> Probably a stupid question, but how do i shut ubuntu down? hybernate seems to lock up the system after booting again...
<nubuntu> m1ckeyknox, yes i just did that...6.6gb
<Paddy_EIRE> <JamesRasmussen> what's the prob
<ForeClosure> Spec: any ideas why its not working ?
<m1ckeyknox> nubuntu: eh... just a guess. ;-)
<JamesRasmussen> at first i tried the livecd 64bit version at which when trying to install it gave me no video output and i thinnk i heard ubuntu booting up
<Spec> ForeClosure: nope, works for me here
<JamesRasmussen> it gave me an error i think about 3d acceleration
<mwe> RvGaTe: don't use hibernate until you have fixed it, use shut down instead
<Paddy_EIRE> <ForeClosure> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then apt-get intall ktorrent should be just the ticket
<JamesRasmussen> than brought me to a like place where you enter sudo commands
<ForeClosure> Paddy_EIRE: ktorrent ?
<JamesRasmussen> so i tried to install flgrx
<RvGaTe> mwe, there is no shutdown... :s
<JamesRasmussen> and reconfigure it
<m1ckeyknox> thoughts on how to change what /cdrom/ is pointing to? I have two cd-rom drives.... and it's pointing to the one that can't read cd-rs for some reason
<Paddy_EIRE> <ForeClosure> ahhh , oops
<mwe> RvGaTe: huh? in the menu, or right click the desktop?
<nubuntu> oh i freed up a bunch of space :)
<RvGaTe> mwe, only things i can find it: Logout, Lock screen, Switch user, Hybernate
<mwe> RvGaTe: at least in kde it's 'log out' then shut down
<mwe> RvGaTe: logout
<Guest477> in GnomeBaker the BurnFree option >appears< to be similar to JustLink
<Paddy_EIRE> <JamesRasmussen> whats the card
<mwe> RvGaTe: then shut down
<JamesRasmussen> Paddy_EIRE ATi X800XL
<Paddy_EIRE> <JamesRasmussen> damn ati cards, ihave a guide for that somewhere wait a moment
<mwe> RvGaTe: did it show?
<bob_> how can i change resolution from 640x480 to a resolution in my xorg.conf?
<RvGaTe> mwe, seems to be located at the login screen...
<__mikem> I use ati cards for target practice
<mwe> RvGaTe: you should be able to shut down directly from gnome
<RvGaTe> mwe, not really an obvious place to look for it if you ask me...
<_Caleb_> anyone using a laptop in here
<Spec> bob_: you could attempt to do: ctrl+alt++, but i'm not sure if that'll work or not (if not +, use num-pad +)
<RvGaTe> mwe, yeah there was a button Shutdown
<_Caleb_> and has their video working great
<JamesRasmussen> Paddy_EIRE - I saw the guide on there forums but i was told to try the flgrx first i guess
<bob_> nothing
<Spec> _Caleb_: there are many hundreds of people here -- i'm sure some of them are on laptops
<_Caleb_> i hope
<_Caleb_> i just need to see about the right xorgt driver
<JamesRasmussen> Paddy_EIRE - what i tried to do https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html the part about ATi cards
<RvGaTe> mwe, thx for the typ tho, im shutting down :P
<mwe> RvGaTe: yw
<mwe> RvGaTe: try kde if you don't like gnome
<RvGaTe> i like gnome... just dont like kde
<RvGaTe> :P
<JamesRasmussen> Paddy_EIRE - at which in the end it gave me an error after selecting 24bit video telling me that the flgrx packet was not installed.
<m1ckeyknox> anybody have any thoughts on how to remove a link from /cdrom/->cdrom1 and replace it with /cdrom/->cdrom0 ??
<Kaja> rm link && ln -s to from
<JamesRasmussen> Paddy_EIRE - I think your looking for this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<acad> where do i put umask changes in ubunto so that it taks effect when a user copies a file with the file manager
<m1ckeyknox> Kaja: is that what *i* type?
<mwe> acad: all users or just one?
<Spec> m1ckeyknox: rm /cdrom;ln -s /dev/cdrom0 /cdrom
<m1ckeyknox> Spec: thanks
<Kaja> =D
<Shak-> how can I get a list of available wireless networks?
<Spec> Shak-: iwconfig wlan0 scanning
<m1ckeyknox> Spec: thanks, perfect
<Spec> Shak-: i'm sure there's a way through the gui, i don't know it though.
<m1ckeyknox> Kaja: thanks for trying. :) I'm still a linux lightweight
<fidelio> does anybody know a good nesleecher/reader program for ubuntu? thnx in advance.
<mwe> acad: do you wan't to set the umask system wide or just for a particular user?
<fidelio> newsleecher
<acad> both
<Kaja> m1ckeyknox, okay =)
<Shak-> Spec: "unrecognized wireless request - scanning"
<acad> how do i do it for the whole system, and how would i do it for just a user?
<mwe> acad: well system wide implies all users
<acad> right
<Spec> Shak-: i believe you not!
<chowells> fidelio: klibido
<Shak-> Spec: also my wireless interface is eth1 and not wlan0? :o
<mwe> acad: put umask 022 or whatever in /etc/profile
<acad> ok systemwide is ok
<Spec> Shak-: sorry, i meant to say ....
<acad> aww profile, that is what i was looking for
<fidelio> chowells, thanx ill try it
<Spec> Shak-: iwlist eth1 scan
<Spec> Shak-: better?
<Shak-> Spec: yep, but im only seeing one wireless network, when I know theres atleast 3 :o
<mwe> acad: or in ~/.bashrc for a single user
<Spec> Shak-: that could be power issues, or, umm, other issues, maybe they don't broadcast their essid ... i don't know
<Shak-> hmm, how would I associate myself with essid "someap" with a wep key?
<mwe> Shak-: you would wanna fiddle with wep options in /etc/network/interfaces
<_BASO_> What is a FTP Upload/download program with nice GUI for Xubuntu?
<Spec> Shak-: iwconfig eth1 essid "someap"
<Spec> Shak-: iwconfig eth1 key <somekey>
<auk> ubotu, dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Shak-> spacey
<Shak-> err
<ubotu> p2
<ubotu> p2
<Spec> _BASO_: do you consider a terminal to be a "nice GUI"?
<Shak-> Spec: do I need to run that with sudo
<seanism> omg all your base are belong to me
<ubotu> p2
<Spec> Shak-: yes
<ubotu> p2
<ubotu> p2
<BaadPete> Hello everyone, I hope someone can help! I can't get my PCMCIA Wireless network card working on a new 6.06 installation. From what I've seen in the forums, it's a bit of a lost cause. It's a Proxim Orinoco Gold, 8420-WD, "Agere Systems", "Wireless PC Card Model 0111" - I'm not sure anyone's managed to get one working before. Please don't make me go back to Windows!
<ubotu> p2
<Spec> ubotu: please stop that
<_Caleb_> ok
<seanism> BaadPete, you search for linux drivers online for that card?
<_Caleb_> well whats the easiest way to install ubuntu if the gui doesnt come up
<Shak-> Spec: ok did all that but my net still isnt working, is there some other way to test besides opening firefox?
<Spec> Shak-: yes, do 'ifconfig'
<markit86> ping
<_Caleb_> ifconfig?
<Spec> Shak-: does eth1 have an IP?
<Spec> Shak-: if not, try: dhclient eth1
<BaadPete> seanism: the only one i could find was the source from here: http://www.agere.com/support/drivers/
<seanism> ya
<seanism> that is the one I come up with aswell
<seanism> did you try to build it?
<sola6662> omg for some reasion im not useing the latest version of firefox what do i do >.<
<_BASO_> What is a FTP Upload/download program with nice GUI ?
<paska> hello
<Shak-> Spec: bound to an IP now
<BaadPete> seanism: but i think it's for 2.4 kernels only - yeah, i tried to build it, but it needed the source for the kernel, and pcmcia_cs... which i think is redundant in 2.6?
<Spec> Shak-: okay, try to wget http://www.google.com
<seanism> o
<seanism> um do you know what chipset that card is using?
<Shak-> Spec: works now :D
<paska> anyone know how to change the menu font in xemacs? is it a gtk1 theme thing
<Spec> Shak-: yay
<paska> ?
<Infern0o> Can anybody please help me with getting my ubuntu wireless with wep encryption working? (it works on unsecured network)
<Spec> Infecto: what's hard about wep?
<jrib> _BASO_: gftp or nautilus
<BaadPete> seanism: not entirely sure, i think it's "the awkward one!"
<Shak-> oops I ran a ping request on google and its endess :x how do I stop without closing terminal
<nubuntu> i want cotton candy
<Infern0o> Spec: i don't know, but i'm using gnome nm and it won't connect with wep key enabled
<Spec> Infecto: iwconfig wlan0 essid <someap>;iwconfig wlan0 key <somekey>
<jrib> sola6662: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Infecto>  Spec ?
<Spec> Infern0o: that was for you
<seanism> BaadPete, is this the card ? http://www.ekahau.com/products/client/images/Proxim_b.jpg
<Spec> Infecto: :)
<Infecto> :)
<markit86> shak: ctrl+c
<Infern0o> hahaha
<Infern0o> Spec: someap?
<Infecto> i don`t have sucha problemms :)
<Infern0o> ah k
<Infern0o> nvm
<Spec> Infern0o: the essid of the secured AP you're trying to connect to
<Infern0o> :)
<Spec> Infecto: fix it anyways!
<BaadPete> seanism: yeah, that's the bugger
<Shak-> markit86: that didnt stop it, i just closed the terminal
<seanism> k
<JamesRasmussen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<JamesRasmussen> who do i install this ^
<acad> what is the read all umask?
<acad> o+r
<Infecto> Spec: 1 more time pres tabulator
<seanism> BaadPete, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=ab61c5dbbd65a10ecdb81e368a88c7ca&p=1236323#post1236323
<acad> in numeric form
<JamesRasmussen> can anyone help me install this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<Spec> acad: a+r, o = others (not owner and group)
<BaadPete> seanism: i think it's pretty much the same as the more common 8421-WD, "Silver" one
<Infecto> Infern0o: != Infecto
<seanism> yes, BaadPete also http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=241067
<acad> Spec do you know the number for that
<Infern0o> Spec: ok, i entered both commands
<BaadPete> seanism: ooh, cheers - didn't find those
<Spec> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Spec> it's really easy to understand the wiki: FilePermissions
<seanism> hopefully that will help
<Spec> Infern0o: dhclient wlan0
<Spec> Infern0o: does it get an IP?
<seanism> it looks like the prism chipset which has been ported to linux
<BaadPete> seanism: ah, yes, it says "Oh, and none of this works with kernel 2.6, so don't waste your time. You need kernel 2.4."
<BaadPete> :P
<seanism> ahah
<nubuntu> hello friends
<nubuntu> why is XEN so popular?
<seanism> perhaps you can rebuild ubuntu with a earlier kernel
<nubuntu> does it virtualize kernel and user code on the host cpu?
<seanism> or install an older version of ubuntu, BaadPete ?
<BaadPete> urgh.
<seanism> haha ya
<seanism> got to love linux
<Infern0o> Spec: discover's but no connect
<markit86> nubuntu: because it is good
<nubuntu> but why
<seanism> i installed ubuntu and got compriz working and what not
<Spec> Infern0o: hmm, i'm not sure what to tell you then :-/
<snoops> nubuntu basically something along those lines - after cpu's added the -1 level ring hypervisors like xen.. well it's all yay
<seanism> but I ended up just deleting the partition with it installed.  Its better to install it to a desktop
<BaadPete> serves me right for not doing my research. I got it about a year ago under the assumption that Orinoco == good for linux
<Spec> nubuntu: it doesn't virtualize anything i don't think, i think it allows the sharing of the resources between two OSes
<markit86> nubuntu: its practically the best performance wise and you cant over allocate memory
<Infern0o> Spec: the weird thing is, it works just fine with no wep, so it's totally the cause of the wep key that it's not connecting
<Spec> nubuntu: instead of having a virtual processor, it allows both OSes access to the real cpu
<nubuntu> Spec, how does it compare to qemu + kqemu
<sola6662> jrib i dont know where can i find that info?
<mnp_> spec: did you have any other ideas on how to get alsamixer up?
<snoops> I personally can't wait until I just hit ctrl+alt+cltr+alt then f2 for example to switch to antoher os running on the same machine
<Spec> nubuntu: i would assume it's more effecient since there's no virtualization layer
<nubuntu> Spec, hm
<adam__> Hi all, i am having a problem with running Java Applets in firefox under ubuntu linux, when I go to a page that runs an applet it kills the browser or only displays parts of the applet. Any ideas?
<Spec> mnp_: did you delete the .alsa directory in your home folder?
<chripher> kan somebody help how to make a bootdisk fore ubuntu/ win xp
<JamesRasmussen> i think i am giving up on linux cause i can't get it to work and no one can really help me
<nubuntu> Spec, it requires a special kernel right?  hows binary driver compatibility with these special kernels?  nvidia?
<kmilo> chripher, you can boot from the ubuntu cdrom
<seanism> chripher, do you not have a boot loader installed?
<saxin_> JamesRasmussen, what is wrong?
<Spec> nubuntu: not sure, i've only set it up in vmware
<mnp_> spec: i dont know how to do that
<xordae> hey guys.. is the Dapper 6.06 still as fast as the flight versions?
<seanism> ya the live cd should work right?
<snoops> nubuntu check out hypervisors and amd's/intel's technology for it - pacifica for amd and VT for intel
<JamesRasmussen> a series of things
<saxin_> JamesRasmussen, like?
<chripher> kmilo: how
<Spec> mnp_: ls -hal ~/|grep -i alsa
<nubuntu> snoops, would xen work properly on a pentium3?
<JamesRasmussen> with the 64bit version i get an error i think about 3d and it brings me to a screen where i enter sudo commands
<Spec> mnp_: pastebin the results of that and send me the link
<adam__> i suspect it is a problem with the JVM rather than firefox as i have tried pages in opera and get only parts of the applet displayed
<mnp_> okay
<kmilo> chripher, booting from the cdrom device
<JamesRasmussen> at which i tried to fix that problem by installing the flgrx driver like it told me on the site
<saxin_> JamesRasmussen, try the 32bits version
<markit86> nubuntu: yeah, but its not going to be fast
<JamesRasmussen> than i was told to try the 32bit version
<mnp_> okay there are no results
<kmilo> chripher, what did you want to do with it?
<mnp_> it just did it
<BaadPete> what kernel version does Xubuntu use?
<JamesRasmussen> than it tells me MP-Bios error
<snoops> nubuntu intel started with VT support from the pentium d 9xx series.. amd started pacifica support from the socket am series
<paska> argh, cant even get rid of the menu
<saxin_> JamesRasmussen, strange..
<paska> jesus
<JamesRasmussen> after trying two different burns they both say the same thing
<nubuntu> ok, so my hardware is too old to do the real cool stuff...
<JamesRasmussen> lol what's too old for linux
<chripher> kmilo: yes but it want start grub properly when I have installed
<nubuntu> im going to compare vmware player to qemu+kqemu tonight for xp guest
<chripher> kmilo: is private msg allowed here
<mnp_> Spec: i ran the  ls -hal ~/|grep -i alsa command, and there are no results.
<JamesRasmussen> i have come to the point where i want to drop kick my ubuntu cd's
<mnp_> it just gives me another prompt
<markit86> nubuntu: it will run, but don't expect to run 2+ operating systems concurrently with no slowdown
<kmilo> chripher, no
<Spec> mnp_: ok
<facugaich> chriper: you have to register
<nubuntu> markit86, well xp already runs near native speed with kqemu
<Spec> mnp_: there's some folder in there that's related to alsa, maybe it's just .asound
<chripher> facugaich: ?
<Spec> mnp_: try: ls -hal ~ |grep -i as
<sola6662> i just be useing a fearly old version of ubuntu dont now how to upgrade
<facugaich> chripher: /msg nickserv REGISTER <pass> <email>
<kmilo> chripher, grub-install /dev/fd0
<markit86> nubuntu: xen won't run xp without hardware virtualisation included in the new intel chips
<nubuntu> ah
<JamesRasmussen> why won't ubuntu just install like it supposed to everyone else has no problems but of course i do
<chripher> kmilo: can I do that in live
<mnp_> spec: there is no folder related to also there
<nubuntu> markit86, well you've been quite useful in saving me time
<markit86> np
<finalbeta> Hmmm, my ATI card fan didn't start running this boot, guess I'll be crashing soon.
<kmilo> chripher, AFAIK yes
<nubuntu> markit86, if you've never tried qemu+kqemu i suggest you try it, it flies
<facugaich> kmilo: that one installs a bare grub, not vert easy to use
<crimsun> mnp_: according to your lsmod output and your claim to have intel8x0 hardware, the correct drivers /are/ loaded. What's the real issue?
<Spec> nubuntu: no 3d accelleration
<JamesRasmussen> finalbeta - say bye to your video card
<nubuntu> Spec, xen does 3d accell?
<Spec> nubuntu: i don't know.
<chripher> kmilo: grub is installed but do nott recognize how too boot from my hp370 chips so therefore I want to boot grub with fd
<kmilo> chripher, but you will get the grub from the live
<nubuntu> hm
<Spec> nubuntu: if it shared it's hardware though, and wasn't virtualizing ... it would make sense if it could
<markit86> nubuntu: i believe if you set the config right it would
<Spec> nubuntu: if you want to read up on it, i'm sure there's docs out there, look for "hypervisors" i think
<kmilo> chripher, did you lost the grub from you ubuntu and now don't boot?
<Shak-> are there any video codec packages that will do xvid, divx and all the other popular ones?
<m1ckeyknox> sendmail not installed with ubuntu server?
<Linuturk> I need lots of special fonts
<Spec> !restrictedformats > Shak-
<JamesRasmussen> i think to be able to even get close to installing ubuntu on my comp and it working i need the 1337est person in the world
<Linuturk> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<chripher> kmilo: I can only see grub msg and then it rebot over and over
<albertox23> hola a todos, alguien sabe como hacer un cluster en UBUNTU SERVER 6.10
<facugaich> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kmilo> chripher, Grub FAQ: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q4
<mnp_> Spec: what does the ls -hal do?
<Hoovey> Hey people
<chripher> kmilo: so now I started the installation again
<albertox23> ubotu, tanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about tanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Spec> mnp_: human readable, all files, long listing
<Shak-> has anyone installed kismet before? wondering if im gonna have to build from source
<Spec> mnp_: human readable = megs/kbs, instead of bits
<Spec> or bytes
<facugaich> albertox23, ubotu is a bot ;)
<Hoovey> Kismet is okay
<Hoovey> I don't use it much
<Spec> Shak-: there's 830 people here, i'ms ure one of them has installed it before
<linuxgoober> where is x.conf located i did a locate x.conf and can't find anything
<mnp_> spec: thanks. still cant find the folder you are looking for. maybe that means its already deleted from the rm command you gave me before
<Spec> mnp_: have you tried alsamixer after that?
<mnp_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Shak-> well, I just got the .deb file from ubuntu's package repository, but its barking about dependencies
<mnp_> spec: thats what i get from the terminl window
<Spec> mnp_: i got that bug a while back because ubuntu wrote a config for alsa (i'm looking for the real name), and the config was what made that message, not having any configs worked
<Alex0r> yeah
<ardchoille> Shak-: kismet is in the universe repo
<mnp_> okay
<richard_> trying 6.06 on my dell d820, I can't get the wireless to work (ipw3945)... It looks all is setup ok, but the wireless wont detect the AP
<Shak-> ardchoille: yeah, I got the .deb file from there
<Alex0r> Is it worth installing SUSE? sorry if it's offtopic but
<Alex0r> I'm wondering
<chripher> kmilo: I have a grub boot disk that I used with suse can you help me to convert it to ubuntu
<facugaich> linuxgoober: I guess you're looking for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kgee> hey guys, I ran across this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TheFalloftheKing and figured it should go here.
<Alex0r> don't edit that unless you know what you're doing
<mnp_> spec: i dont have any sound though. the speaker icond on the top gives me errors when i double click it. totem closes when i try and launch a file.
<Shak-> ardchoille: isnt it just a matter of sudo dpkg?
<linuxgoober> ok thanx facugaich
<ardchoille> Alex0r: Call me a zealot if you want, but the only distro anyone needs is Ubuntu, IMHO :)
<mnp_> can someone tell me how to register to send PMs
<Alex0r> Hehe, okay
<Alex0r> Yeah, I'm on ubuntu
<Alex0r> I love it
<crimsun> mnp_: /msg nickserv help register
<nubuntu> ardchoille, zealot?  how bout tard
<facugaich> mnp_ : /msg nickserv register <pass> <email>
<Spec> mnp_: looks like that file doesn't exist on mine either
<ardchoille> mnp_: /msg nickserv help register
<crimsun> mnp_: I need your ``lspci -v'' output pastebinned
<ardchoille> nubuntu: Please be respectful to the folks on this channel :)
<chripher> kmilo: my hdd look like this: win xp ntfs first 8gb * ubuntu * swap
<media_> how can i grant privilages to user to use shutdown command without sudo
<nubuntu> ardchoille, i meant zealot, but accidentily typed tard, turrets
<mnp_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18225
<maxL> Hiya.
<Redrose> how do i designate which device i want to use for the internet? i have 2 wireless devices, both connected, how do i select which i want it to use at boot up?
<Shak-> hmm kismet isnt on synpatic ?
<JamesRasmussen> where do i type linux noacpi acpi=off
<kmilo> chripher, but the ubuntu grub can boot your pc?
<Spec> media_: add an entry for them to be able to sudo shutdown with NOPASSWD:, and then add an alias for them: alias shutdown='sudo shutdown'
<nubuntu> Redrose, go to the System->administration->networking and select the right one as the gateway device?
<chripher> kmilo: no
<richard_> since the install didn't set up the wlan drive correctly, I downloaded the updated driver/firmware/ieee80211 and tried to get that goin, but I'm stuck on how to get udev to load the firmware...  Anyone?
<mnp_> James; when grub loads change it after the kernal command
<Spec> !firmware
<ubotu> I know nothing about firmware - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sola6662> yo for thos who dont have a sound card and install unbuntu was u able to use your intergraded modo sound?
<Spec> evil
<Redrose> yeah, but that means i have to do it every time it boots, is their any way to tell the computer to auto-set it?
<saxin_> why do we need to register to send pms btw? =\
<chripher> kmilo: I am inatlling again now and how do I specifi ubuntu install to write grub to floppy instead of mbr
<mnp_> James; i had the same problem. if that fixes it you can change the menu.lst
<kmilo> chripher, ok
<nubuntu> Redrose, why do you have to do it everytime?
<jariep1__> how do I use the ghost command on IRC... I was logged off and back on, but with a slightly different Nick...??
<KJ-ro> people.... i am brain dead in 10 ... 9... 8... ...
<kmilo> chripher, I've got grub problems in this machine too
<KJ-ro> help me unrar
<JamesRasmussen> mnp_ - when the grub loads up change it after the kernal command
<mnp_> James; check my post
<nubuntu> KJ-ro, unrar x poop.rar
<mnp_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211432
<mnp_> that should help
<facugaich> chripher: IIRC it will ask you
<JamesRasmussen> mnp_ - i'll look at it
<mnp_> let me know.
<sola6662> kmilo u know how i can enable souns by useing my modo sound crap?
<crimsun> mnp_: now I need ``dmesg && cat /proc/interrupts && lsmod''
<chripher> kmilo: floppy = /dev/fd0 or ?
<facugaich> chripher: dapper or breezy?
<chripher> dapper lst
<id10t> NE1 got an idea on how i can see what isp uses/owns some of the 2145 IP addresses in our webserver logs? i don't wanna loop thru the unique list and do a whois on htem all (unless thats the easist/only way)
<KJ-ro> gime the repo for the commercial unrar .... and a short info about installing a commercial package ....
<KJ-ro> cus i really don't want to pay to unrar some files...
<nubuntu> unrar is free
<TaF> anyone know where i can get drivers for intel sund chip?
<facugaich> chripher: at least in breezy the installer asked me what I wanted to do
<JamesRasmussen> mnp_ - i don't think we have the same problem because i can get past that part without having to turn off the acpi or w/e
<kmilo> chripher, yes floppy is the device /dev/fd0
<KJ-ro> well.... nubuntu prehaps... but i just can't find it !
<nubuntu> id10t, that is the easiest/only way
<Spec> pebkac :-/
<nubuntu> RESPECT!
<chripher> yes I got it it is writing I hope it is writing how to boot xp too
<Redrose> nubuntu, cause i have the 2 devices, ath0 and eth1, and i want it to use eth1 everytime, but when i reboot, it changes to ath1
<facugaich> if I upgrade to dapper can I downgrade later?
<JamesRasmussen> mnp_ - my problem is when i boot into ubuntu from the livecd i have no video output on my monitor than when i tried to install the fglrx driver like it said to on there site it ends up saying in the end fglrx is not installed
<Alex0r> uyh
<Alex0r> uh
<Alex0r> i don't know
<Alex0r> dapper is great though
<Spec> facugaich: i'm not sure about downgrading
<Spec> !downgrade
<KJ-ro> nubuntu .... if you can gime you sources.list
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<id10t> nubuntu, i was afraid of that... thanks for the reply tho
<jrib> facugaich: no, I don't think so, but why would you want to?
<Spec> i would .... suggest against downgrading
<mnp_> Crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18226
<nubuntu> KJ-ro, i dont know
<facugaich> jrib: in case it runs too slow
<JamesRasmussen> mnp_ - than i was told to try the 32bit version instead of the 64bit at which i recevied the MP-BIOS error and it hangs there
<Spec> facugaich: ubotu says not to downgrade, ubotu is all knowing. please respect ubotu's wishes.
<jrib> facugaich: fwiw, dapper ran faster than breezy for me
<KJ-ro> ubotu .... HHEEEEELLLLPPPP befor i lose it :D
<ubotu> I know nothing about .... HHEEEEELLLLPPPP befor i lose it :D - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<KJ-ro> :))
<JamesRasmussen> in the end i am left hating linux for being a bitch to me
<facugaich> jrib: oh, ok
<KJ-ro> =))
<mnp_> James: im not that advanced. if your problem was adding the acpi=off i could help with that.
<KJ-ro> i lost it....
<chripher> ah it can boot xp now at least
<nubuntu> JamesRasmussen, try a different distro
<gnomefreak> JamesRasmussen: watch your language please
<KJ-ro> how do i install unrar commercial ?????
<facugaich> I guess I can always reformat and re-install
<JamesRasmussen> mnp_ i don't think anyone can help me
<KJ-ro> what repo ?
<Spec> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Spec> KJ-ro: multiverse
<Spec> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<KJ-ro> gime a copy past
<Alex0r> !info banshee
<Spec> KJ-ro: or unrar-free in universe
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<JamesRasmussen> aren't you allowed to say the b word you can say it on tv now
<Spec> this isn't TV
<gnomefreak> JamesRasmussen: this isnt tv
<KJ-ro> i can stick up my ass unrar-free cus it worthless
<Spec> respect our wishes or be doomed!
<braindead_moron> JamesRasmussen, TV sucks, #ubuntu doesn't
<Roelski> howdie chaps
<nubuntu> JamesRasmussen, there are lot of children in this channel if you couldnt tell
<Spec> KJ-ro: mind the language
<gnomefreak> KJ-ro: watch your langauge
<Redrose> how do i designate which device i want to use for the internet? i have 2 wireless devices, both connected, how do i select which i want it to use at boot up?
<Roelski> first time in linux since... what was it... 1998
<mnp_> crimsun: is that output helping you?
<chripher> ah it is working thank you kmilo and others I love you all
<Spec> Redrose: you could edit /etc/network/interfaces
<JamesRasmussen> nubuntu - I don't think another of distro of linux will help
<braindead_moron> no udev experts here then?>
<nubuntu> hint guys, use poop or poopie or poo or doo doo instead of bad words
<Spec> Redrose: and comment out the 'auto wlan#' line where wlan# = your internet device name you do not wish to come up on boot
<chripher> see you in ubuntu soon
<KJ-ro> i told you i lost it.. been trying to unrar files all fck.  ing day .... (how is that for wasting time )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> mnp_: yes, but please be patient. I'm at work.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<braindead_moron> KJ-ro: Did you try winrar via WINE?
<Spec> fsck is okay though :)
<Alex0r> wine is dumb
<Alex0r> it never works
<crimsun> mnp_: the problem is that your sound device is not being assigned an irq
<braindead_moron> ubotu help udev
<ubotu> I know nothing about help udev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TaF> wine sux
<mnp_> crimsun; no problem. im at work too.
<JamesRasmussen> wine is not dumb
<nubuntu> wine is fsck
<Redrose> i want it to come up, just not to be the device that it uses for the internet... but that works too
<kmilo> chripher, :) (I don't understand what happends with grub but I feel happy that works for you)
<TaF> i would like to see just one program wine will run normally
<mnp_> crimsun; okay, how do i assign it an irq? and prvent conflicts in linux
<Alex0r> yeah
<Alex0r> i want hl2 running on wine
<JamesRasmussen> okay what should i do if i get no video output on my monitor when booting up to ubuntu?
<Alex0r> i tried but it borked
<JamesRasmussen> don't run HL2 on wine your first lesson
<Spec> TaF: use wine to run keygens -- that way it's virus proof
<facugaich> apt-get resumes downloads even when dist-upgrading right?
<JamesRasmussen> gaming on linux lol
<TaF> ahh
<braindead_moron> Redrose: Sounds like you need "route"
<crimsun> mnp_: what model laptop is it?
<TaF> you have opened my eyes
<mnp_> crimsun: its an asus zensation
<skavenge> install unrar and use archive manager how hard is that, i dont see how that could take all day
<Spec> JamesRasmussen: there's a few FPS, good looking games for linux, including postal2 and ut2k4, and there's two other good-looking games that are OSS
<Spec> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<JamesRasmussen> Spec - too bad they run better on windows
<Spec> braindead_moron: he already left
<Spec> braindead_moron: i was going to mention that, but then he left
<TaF> why doesnt my computer boot the damn ubuntu disc i burned???
<Spec> JamesRasmussen: ut2k4 runs just about the same on both
<braindead_moron> Spec: doh
<Spec> JamesRasmussen: postal2 runs perfectly
<crimsun> mnp_: how old is it?
<skavenge> ut2k4 actually runs just as well if not better since its linux native
<Infern0o> TaF: you didn't set start from cd in the bios?
<TaF> it stops after it says "booting the kernel"
<mnp_> 2, 3 years?
<Infern0o> TaF: oh, that's ugly
<gnomefreak> TaF: desktop cd?
<TaF> no, i mean, it boots to the ubuntu main menu screen
<TaF> yeah desktop cd
<chripher> ehm whatt is standard login ?
<KJ-ro> thank you
<KJ-ro> off course that helped a lot !
<gnomefreak> TaF: are yout rying to install it?
<TaF> yes
<gnomefreak> or just run live
<mnp_> crimsun: its a asus s1300N notebook, built by a company called ABS - model zensation Z2 i think. about 2 oe 3 years old
<TaF> i want ubuntu y'all
<JamesRasmussen> can any person give me any real help?
<chripher> kmilo: you here still
<facugaich> chripher: what?
<SurfnKid> is there something in linux to hear and see the transistors inside the system, make noise as the electiricty passes thru certain parts like, BUS,MEM, CPU, heard there was, just dont know the name
<gnomefreak> TaF: i suggest downloading burning the alternative cd
<KJ-ro> HOW TO UNRAR rar 2.0 and arhives that are of more parts ????
<facugaich> chripher: kmilo just quir
<BioGeek> Hey, I messed up somewhere in meTaciTy (Trying To bind a keyboard shorTcuT To open The Terminal), and now I can'T Type The lowercase leTTer "T" any more... (no kidding).
<TaF> you think maybe server cd would boot?
<TaF> i see
<crimsun> mnp_: please boot with acpi_irq_isa=7
<chripher> facugaich: what is standard login name
<TaF> ill try that
<gnomefreak> TaF: should
<braindead_moron> BioGeek, That totally stinks
<skavenge> KJ-ro: are using using archive manager or trying to do it commandline
<facugaich> chripher: it asked you during intall? your username probably
<KJ-ro> arhive mane\ager don't even recognize rar
<mnp_> crimsun: where do i put acpi_irq_isa=7? also, i have acpi=off to get unbuntu to load.
<finalbeta> The fan is running again!, pretty bad, but It will do, can't seem to take the fan of the card.
<braindead_moron> BioGeek, Can you just kill metacity?
<finalbeta> Can it be done?
<skavenge> KJ-ro: it should after unrar is installed, mine does
<KJ-ro> i would use .... a hammer if i had to
<facugaich> chripher: g2g, sorry
<natan-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BioGeek> every Time I Type The lowercase T, I geT The error message "TexT was empTy or conTained only whiTespace).
<KJ-ro> give my a copy past version of the repo
<jrib> where does umask get set?
<KJ-ro> where you got it from
<KJ-ro> give me*
<acad> where do i get a repository with libdvdcss?
<Shak-> someone help me with installing kismet.. I got the kismet .deb file from the universe repos, but it complains about dependencies, I then tried compiling from source then it complained about no acceptable C compiler... where do I go?
<mnp_> surfn: did you get an answer to your question?
<jrib> !dvd > acad
<maxL> Sup Peeps, I need a gameboy advance emulator for Ubuntu, I tried the Visualboyadvance from synaptic packagee manager and nothing happened, can someone help me fix that one or show me another one?
<acad> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<crimsun> mnp_: same place you put acpi=off, although keep in mind if you disabled acpi altogether you'll have irq routing problems
<BioGeek> braindead_moron: Err. I can'T Type The command Top
<jrib> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<fDErn> its top
<ardchoille> Does anyone have an idea about this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1267442
<skavenge> just apt-getted rar
<braindead_moron> BioGeek: Alt+F2 then type "killall metacity"
<saxin_> Shak-, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mcquaid> how do i get apt or dpkg to list all pkgs i have installed with a wildcard?  i want to list all xfce pkgs, going to try and backport from edgy
<crimsun> mnp_: what I would do is remove acpi=off and use acpi_irq_isa=7
<jrib> Shak-: kimet is in universe, use apt instead of compiling your own
<mnp_> crimsun: it was the only thing that got my computer to book past "unpacking linux. okay, loading the kernel"
<mnp_> check out my post,
<mcquaid> too impatient waiting for a rep with beta2
<braindead_moron> or better yet, just hit ctrl+shift+f2
<KJ-ro> skavange : it's not working (repeating my self the 10'th time)
<mnp_> crimsun: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211432
<crimsun> mnp_: UF is blocked from here
<KJ-ro> (not for you :p )
<mnp_> crimsun: what is UF?
<crimsun> mnp_: ubuntuforums
<Shak-> jrib: sudi apt-get install kismet ?
<KJ-ro> that's why i need the repo that worked for you
<Shak-> *sudo
<jrib> Shak-: yes, after enabling universe
<Shak-> wait, enabling universe?
<jrib> !universe > Shak-
<mnp_> crimsun: at work? should i past bin it?
<crimsun> mnp_: if you need acpi=off to boot, then you're going to have a tough time.
<maxL> Sup Peeps, I need a gameboy advance emulator for Ubuntu, I tried the Visualboyadvance from synaptic packagee manager and nothing happened, can someone help me fix that one or show me another one?
<nubuntu> lol romz0rz
<crimsun> mnp_: I would suggest, then, that you disable any devices in bios that you're not using, like the parallel port, pcmcia devices, and so on
<Alex0r> brb, gonna get some cookies and milk
<maxL> lol there not illegal, i have the cartradges IRL, I just dont wanna buy a newgameboy, mine aint workin.
<mnp_> okay, im not sure how i can get into my bios though
<KenSentMe> I can print a test page, but when i try to print something in OpenOffice nothing happens. It worked before, but even after a reboot the document doesn't show up in the printer queue. What can i do?
<ardchoille> Alex0r: Bring some for us too, lol
<KJ-ro> the solution is so close .. yet there is no-one who would copy-past me it ..... SAD
<mnp_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18229 that is my UF post.
<skavenge> KJ-ro: dunno what repo i just apt-getted rar, and since im running kde used 'ark' (kde's archive manager) and it works
<Shak-> jrib: ah I see
<Alex0r> lol, i gots a bag of cookies
<Alex0r> :)
<Shak-> jrib: by enabling that I should be able to use synaptic too right?
<jrib> Shak-: yep
<ardchoille> lol
<Alex0r> but no milk, there isnt any,, or juice,, or pop.. only cider
<Alex0r> so
<Alex0r> im drinking cider
<Shak-> no wonder I wasnt getting any matches for kismet
<Alex0r> and its gross
<KenSentMe> Is there a way to start OpenOffice from the terminal?
<KJ-ro> skavange : rar is located only in commercial repo's... i added them .. still i cant finde any .... so something is wrong ... could you post your sources.list ??????????
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: ooffice
<skavenge> KJ-ro: you didnt get your rar from apt-get?
<skavenge> KJ-ro: the only optional repos i have are universe/multiverse
<nubuntu> KJ-ro, apt-get update
<BioGeek> braindead_moron: Nope, sTill have The error, I don' know if I compleTly kiled MeTaciTy Though...
<Shak-> jrib: odd, I uncommented the lines but still no match for 'kismet' in synaptic
<fyrestrtr> Shak-: sudo apt-get update
<KenSentMe> Hmm running OpenOffice from terminal doesn't get me anywhere. I don't see any errors or something when printing
<ardchoille> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<Alex0r> damn, suse wont even install
<Alex0r> it says
<Alex0r> no packages found
<Alex0r> or something
<Shak-> ah, of course, update :)
<Alex0r> it looks pretty thats why i wanted to try it
<nubuntu> Alex0r, you cant say that bad word here, use poop instead
<Alex0r> fine
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: you can get the eye candy menus in dapper :)
<ardchoille> Shak-: Do you see kismet after a sudo apt-get update?
<Alex0r> orly?
<Alex0r> how!?!
<BioGeek> braindead_moron: goT inTo Top, killed MeTaciTy, bu sTill have The error...
<fyrestrtr> BioGeek: what is wrong with your keyboard?
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: how to get the menu?
<jrib> where does dapper set the default umask for a user?  Or is 022 always the default value, and in that case, where should I set it?
<Alex0r> yar
<Shak-> ardchoille: yep, it appeared in synaptic now
<Shak-> downloading package files now
<ardchoille> Shak-: Ahh, cool
<BioGeek> fyrestrtr: I messed up in MeTaciTy (I Think), and now I can'T Type The lowercase T any more.
<Alex0r> could I do apt-get install suse-desktop or something? xD
<SurfnKid> ardchoille,  i installed kismet now, i wonder how to use it
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, how do i know if my card supports the rfmon type monitoring
<BioGeek> fyrestrtr : I geT The error message "TexT was empTy or conTained only whiTespace" every Time I Type lowercase T
<nubuntu> metacity. huhuhuh
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: The first thing I would do is man kismet, if it has a man page
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: http://forum.osx86project.org/index.php?showtopic=21831&view=getnewpost
<hoov> has anyone had any experience with gnome-network-manager?  I've made gotten my wireless card to work, and gnome-network-manager and WPA supplicant.  The only problem is when I after I put in my network key it does not connect.
<SurfnKid> sure does
<Alex0r> thanks
<mnp_> crimsun: im going to reboot and see what happens
<mnp_> crimsun: thanks for the help. ill be back in a bit.
<nubuntu> he wont make it back
<fyrestrtr> BioGeek: sounds like your keyboard mapping is messed up. Type xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us (if you have a standard us keyboard)
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, can you be associateed to a router and still have kismet monitor, or does it have to be free
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: My method of learning a new app is man page, then app's homepage, then irc channel
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: I don't know enough about kismet to be able to give you sound advice about it.
<Shak-> if I do ifconfig eth1 mode monitor, my net connection dies until I set it back to mode managed, is that normal?
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, i guess youre right :)
<BioGeek> fyrestrtr: No, I have an azerTy Belgian keyboard...
<fyrestrtr> Shak-: maybe your driver doesn't support it.
<Alex0r> hmm, didnt work
<fyrestrtr> BioGeek: replace .us with .be
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: what didn't?
<SurfnKid> ill figure it out lter
<Alex0r> the quide
<SurfnKid> s/lter/later
<Alex0r> guide**
<SurfnKid> i gotta run
<Alex0r> got it now
<Alex0r> yey, installing some updates..
<BioGeek> fyrestrtr: ttthanks, it works!!! :-)
<chripher> is there any comman root pass for ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> !root > chripher
<h4v0k> can someone give me the link to install the java plugin for mozilla
<tristanmike> chripher: no, not by default
<fyrestrtr> !java > h4v0k
<gnomefreak> !root > chripher
<Alex0r> it could be root or ubuntu, though
<chripher> I can not login
<fyrestrtr> chripher: there is no root password in ubuntu. Read what the bot sent you.
<chripher> tried everything
<fyrestrtr> chripher: login where?
<Shak-> my actual wifi nic is an ipw2200, but I havent installed any drivers yet, so what is ubuntu using to make it work?
<chripher> gui / console
<h4v0k> fyrestrtr, but there is a link to help install the plugin
<fyrestrtr> Shak-: ipw2200 :) drivers are in the kernel, iirc.
<Alex0r> yay for .. special menus
<mlehrer> Shak-: they include those drivers
<godtvisken> I have an ALi M5455 sound card. Am I able to use ALSA?
<Shak-> ahh
<gnomefreak> chripher: what does logging in have to do with root?
<renegade_of_funk> hi, how to make a iso file of my dvd game
<chripher> fyrestrtr: can I reset the password some how ?
<fyrestrtr> chripher: why? there is no password. You can't reset it. Describe your problem.
<fyrestrtr> renegade_of_funk: read the man page for mkisofs
<Infern0o> Can anybody please help me with getting my ubuntu wireless with wep encryption working? (it works on unsecured network)
<renegade_of_funk> ok thanks
<chripher> fyrestrtr: I have done an install and now I can not logiin
<erUSUL> !wifi > Infern0o
<fyrestrtr> chripher: login with the username that you created during the install.
<wheels3572> Can someone help me I am asked to type su and the root password but I know Dapper has that shutoff
<wheels3572> what do I do in the mean time
<Infern0o> erUSUL: i've been trough that about a dozen times now :)
<gnomefreak> wheels3572: sudo -i
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > wheels3572
<ardchoille> wheels3572: You can use sudo
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Thaks :)
<fyrestrtr> :)
<chripher> fyrestrtr: do not work
<erUSUL> Infern0o: which card do you use?
<chripher> strange
<Infern0o> erUSUL ipw2200bg
<fyrestrtr> chripher: you probably are not typing it in correctly, try it again.
<chripher> can I reset passwords / users with xp
<BioGeek> fyrestrtr: thanks for helping me, bye to the rest.
<fyrestrtr> chripher: no.
<hivemind> Hey guys I've mostly got Ubuntu working, but I can't get OpenOffice to spellcheck. It even passes horribly misspelled words.
<ardchoille> chripher: Probably a silly question, but is your caps lock on?
<chripher> fyrestrtr: not even chek what username to use ?
<Infern0o> erUSUL: the problem must be something with the wep, because it works alright on unsecured
<fyrestrtr> chripher: nope.
<NoAlternative> sorry I was dc
<fyrestrtr> hivemind: have you installed a dictionary?
<wheels3572> thank you gnomefreak
<chripher> fyrestrtr: no it is not on
<NoAlternative> I asked earlier that I can always remove packages after a normal install which I don't need
<rob_p> Infern0o:  Add the, "wireless-key" directive in your /etc/network/interfaces file, for the applicable wireless interface stanza, and it should work.
<hivemind> fyrestrtr: Ummm, I'm unsure, I doubt it.
<chripher> fyrestrtr: maybe it was acedently on when I installed
<fyrestrtr> chripher: what was on?
<Infern0o> rob_p but by doing that i won't be able to use gnome-network-manager right?
<chripher> fyrestrtr: Cpas lock
<fyrestrtr> could be, remember your login name is not your 'username'. They are two different things.
<godtvisken> I have an ALi M5455 sound card. Am I able to use ALSA?
<fyrestrtr> godtvisken: does it not work?
<rob_p> Infern0o:  Ummm, I can't see why not.
<mnp> crimsun: my system locked up with the acpi_irq_isa=7 instead of acpi=off
<NoAlternative> I can't beleive how much Ubuntu has improved its install setup
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Really? I didn't know that. My login name has always been my username
<erUSUL> Infern0o: how do you configure it? via networkmanager or /etc/network/interfaces?
<crimsun> mnp: right, follow the alternate set of suggestions regarding disabling all unnecessary devices in bios. You need free irqs.
<Infern0o> erUSUL: via the nm
<mnp> crimsun: ive read in the forums when i was trying to that problem solved that someones usb drivers were getting locked up and he disabled them to get it to work
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: the 'your name' and 'login name' are two different things. afaik, the login name cannot have spaces, the other one can.
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Never mind, I misunderstood the two.
<mnp> crimsun: okay, do you know which key i need to get into my BIOS?
<Gasten> how do I change the stuff in "Places"?
<crimsun> mnp: no idea for your hardware. F1? F2? F10? F12? Escape? Ctrl? Tab?
<fyrestrtr> mnp: f1, f12, f10 or esc
<chripher> fyrestrtr: yes maybe I mistyped swircheed or some is it possible to have caps or space in in login name
<NoAlternative> when you run ubuntu from a live CD can you install packages as well & do work ?
<Hoovey> err, i cant get the sled menus to work
<fyrestrtr> chripher: no spaces, but caps, yes.
<Hoovey> its still the same..
<godtvisken> fyrestrtr: it works, but my flash video is out of sync with the audio. i have seen some fixes for this on the ubuntu forums but only with alsa
<mnp> okay ill reboot and give it a shot
<fyrestrtr> godtvisken: you are probably using alsa.
<majd> hey
<fyrestrtr> Hoovey: you have to add it to the panel.
<Hoovey> i did
<majd> is there a program to show image dimensions in nautilus right under the file name?
<Hoovey> its default
<bmgz> I cant get my british keyboar to work since Dapper upgrade. I get funny character for the double and single quote and my gnome shortcuts dont work? ive reported a bug and searched everywhere for help to no avail. this is my last resort anyone have a clue?
<chripher> fyrestrtr: but I remember It told me my username was not right when I used Chripher or Borke
<chripher> fyrestrtr: so I hade to use chripher or borke
<fyrestrtr> bmgz: type this in a console, see if it works: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.uk
<jose> como recupero el passward de root
<bmgz> that deosnt work - i cant use gnome shortcuts
<NoAlternative> I have 4 Partition on my windows, I'm dual booting the machine, how would I know which drive of windows is which in ubuntu ?
<bmgz> fyrestrtr: that deosnt work - i cant use gnome shortcuts
<fyrestrtr> bmgz: are you using xgl?
<bmgz> I was
<bmgz> but i have to use us layout
<Hoovey> fyrestrtr: got it to work :). thanks
<fyrestrtr> xgl is known to mess up keyboard layouts.
<jose> what pasword root ?
<fyrestrtr> !root > jose
<NoAlternative> I have an important question please
<gnomefreak> NoAlternative: ask it
<bmgz> fyrestrtr: I had this problem before i installed XGL
<fyrestrtr> bmgz: hrmm, there are only two uk keyboards in xmodmap -- have you tried both?
<jose> reciently install kubuntu, not password the root_
<NoAlternative> gnomefreak: I did
<jose> -
<fyrestrtr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bmgz> fyrestrtr: the one borks my system, the other one deosnt work..
<fyrestrtr> what kind of keyboard is it?
<jose> jose@ubuntu:~$ !root
<jose> bash: !root: event not found
<eugman> How can I restore my multimedia settings to defaults?
<NoAlternative> I have 4 Partition on my windows, I'm dual booting the machine, how would I know which drive of windows is which in ubuntu ?
<bmgz> fyrestrtr: worked fine in breezy
<nubuntu> sudo -s; passwd; exit; su - ftw
<NoAlternative> I mean during installing
<KJ-ro> sry was away debuging my image gallery ....  nubuntu and skavange if you still around... well i know the basics... already try'd everithing i could (that has to do with easy solving) ... all i ever wanted was a sources.list post to pastebin of  a person who succesfully executed this command "sudo apt-get installed unrar" !!! THAT's ALLLL someone has to do by now ... and i hope it'll be today .. cus tommorow i'll be off to work ... and i want this to be fixed 
<fyrestrtr> jose: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo and read that.
<gnomefreak> NoAlternative: you want to know what ones are windowws and what ones are ubuntu. are you in ubuntu atm?
<fyrestrtr> nubuntu: please, don't tell people that.
<gnomefreak> NoAlternative: ah
<NoAlternative> gnomefreak I'm installing ubuntu
<nubuntu> fyrestrtr, why not?
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: It's quite having an /ignore list :)
<jose> jose@ubuntu:~$ sudo passwd root
<jose> Password:
<jose> Sorry, try again.
<gnomefreak> nubuntu: its bad advice
<fyrestrtr> gnomefreak: the ones that are windows will be marked as having a ntfs file system in the partition manager step of the installer (if you are installing from the desktop cd)
<nubuntu> why?
<godtvisken> fyrestrtr: how do i know if i am using alsa?
<lmosher> I have FC5 now. Can someone tell me if/why I should install Ubuntu? I've heard good things but I've been an RH guy for quite some time...
<fyrestrtr> nubuntu: because, it is not supported.
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: yes i know ;)
<nubuntu> why?
<fatejudger> is there a special place to ask XGL related questions?
<MarcN> oldschool question -- which package has latex? latex209-base?
<fyrestrtr> nubuntu: it just isn't.
<gnomefreak> NoAlternative: see hat fyrestrtr said
<nubuntu> su isnt supported?
<nubuntu> why is it included
<POVaddct> nubuntu: it's not the way the root account is supposed to be used under ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> fatejudger: #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> no nubuntu
<JamesRasmussen> I need help I am having problems installing ubuntu I have pictures of the problems please pm me if you can help
<NoAlternative> fyrestrtr all the drives are fat32
<gnomefreak> nubuntu: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to finish this talk
<fyrestrtr> nubuntu: setting the root password is not supported. Its not the 'ubuntu' way.
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: then all of those are windows.
<POVaddct> nubuntu: root should not be able to login directly
<fyrestrtr> JamesRasmussen: just ask the question
<NoAlternative> fyrestrtr: I need to install Ubuntu on one of these drives, which I know what is it within windows
<nubuntu> my root can login directly
<godtvisken> How do I know if I am using ALSA?
<nubuntu> im using nubuntu 1.0
<fyrestrtr> godtvisken: its the default :)
<lmosher> I have a 2ghz pentium 4-m laptop.. Will it run faster on Ubuntu, FC5 or will it make a difference?
<gnomefreak> nubuntu: than join #nubuntu
<hivemind> So, can anyone help with my spellchecking issue?
<NoAlternative> but now ubuntu installer changed there name from ABC to hda1, hda2, hda5, hda6, hda7
<hivemind> "Hey guys I've mostly got Ubuntu working, but I can't get OpenOffice to spellcheck. It even passes horribly misspelled words."
<godtvisken> fyrestrtr: oh, hm.
<TaF> haha
<fyrestrtr> hivemind: how far did you get with the whole install-a-dictionary thing? :)
<TaF> you are going to need to learn to wpell, my freind
<hivemind> There's one installed.
<TaF> friend**
<hivemind> Haha.
<nubuntu> gnomefreak, nubuntu forwarded me to ubuntu
<TaF> **egg on my face **
<mumbles-laptop> damm the new ubuntu takes foreer to download
<sola6662> can some1 link me to some sites that has anime based Login Manager for gnome?
<hivemind> My excuse is that I got my wisdom teeth out.
<hivemind> Pardon me while I go spit blood.
<NoAlternative> check my messages before everyone skips them :)
<gnomefreak> nubuntu: nubuntu is not supported by ubuntu yet iirc its still a 3rd party os
<NoAlternative> cause this channel is so fast
<gnomefreak> nubuntu: as i was saying join #ubuntu-offtopic to finish this
<ardchoille> sola6662: You can try looking on http://art.gnome.org and http://gnome-look.org
<fyrestrtr> hivemind: what did you install when you say you installed the dictionary?
<hivemind> I didn't there is one installed "OpenOffice.org Hunspell SpellChecker"
<fyrestrtr> lmosher: you won't notice a precieved difference in speed.
<fyrestrtr> hunspell?
<sola6662> been to them both ardchoille i remember checking out 1 link but i lost it
<KJ-ro> ZZZzzzzZZZzzzzzz
<MarcN> to answer my own latex question -- tetex-bin and tetex-src (for isolatin1.sty)
<hivemind> fyrestrtr: Yeah, it came installed with OO.
<fyrestrtr> latex -- the kinky side of typesetting
<tom1502> i got the following problem:
<tom1502> thomas@toshiba:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<tom1502> Password:
<tom1502> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<NoAlternative> in the installation its asking me for Prepare mount points, what are these ?
<fyrestrtr> hivemind: hrmmnn...it works here out of the box, although I did go ahead an install myspell.
<hivemind> "Hunspell will be the default spell checker of the next version of OpenOffice.org office suite." - Sourceforge
<BabarE> ok. any nordic users been able to get their keyboard to work in ubuntu 6.06? i am totally at a loss here.
<JamesRasmussen> this happens to my 32bit when trying to install
<JamesRasmussen> http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/4305/ubuntu001rl0.jpg
<hivemind> I'll give myspell a shot.
<fyrestrtr> tom1502: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<JamesRasmussen> how can i fix this http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/4305/ubuntu001rl0.jpg
<nubuntu> JamesRasmussen, can you boot with the kernel option noapic
<JamesRasmussen> no, i tried turning that off from my bios and it gave me some big thing
<JamesRasmussen> i think it said like kernal panic
<nubuntu> not in the bios
<tom1502> fyrestrtr thx
<godtvisken> Has anyone been successful getting flash audio and video to sync?
<nubuntu> godtvisken, not i
<JamesRasmussen> nubuntu - how do i boot with the kernal option noapic?
<NoAlternative> in the ubuntu installation its asking me for 2 partitions, one for "root file system" & one for "swap", can my windows fat32 drive act as swap ?
<Spec> no
<rpedro> NoAlternative: No!
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: no.
<Spec> NoAlternative: you could make a file on your fat32 drive that could act as swap though, if you so desired
<NoAlternative> so that means I need 2 partitions ?
<nubuntu> JamesRasmussen, i dont know how with grub, only lilo
<MarcN> JamesRasmussen: from the grub prompt.
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: yes, at a minimum.
<Spec> NoAlternative: naa, you could do it with one partition :)
<NoAlternative> Spec: how ?
<jollyroger> how do i burn an .iso file with cdburnerxp and the dapper drake alternate cd download
<Spec> NoAlternative: it depends how much work you're willing to do. the easiest most common way is to have two partitions, one for linux and one for swap
<JamesRasmussen> marcn - how do i get to the grub prompt?
<fyrestrtr> jollyroger: just right click on the iso file, and choose write to disc
<jollyroger> how do i find the iso file
<NoAlternative> Spec I have one partition on which I planned to install linux
<fyrestrtr> JamesRasmussen: hit esc before the timer runs out :)
<fyrestrtr> jollyroger: search for it?
<JamesRasmussen> the timer of the menu where it says ubuntu
<MarcN> JamesRasmussen: at the ubuntu boot screen, press escape.  It will give you the grub prompt where you can usually select from a number of kernels.
<JamesRasmussen> or when it starts to load
<NoAlternative> so I can re partition it into 2 ? but how ?
<JamesRasmussen> like right after bios
<ardchoille> jollyroger: How did you download that .iso file?
<POVaddct> JamesRasmussen: it's _kernel_ not kernal. in the grub display, press 'e' to edit the entry, then go to the line containing root=..., press 'e' again and insert noapic in the line, press return and then 'b'
<MarcN> JamesRasmussen: before it says loading linux
<KJ-ro> some day before the next millennium linux should learn how to unrar :)) and how to write safly to NTFS .... :)
<fyrestrtr> JamesRasmussen: when it starts to load.
<jollyroger> GarrettC send me a link last night
<fyrestrtr> POVaddct: don't you need a option= or something?
<ardchoille> jollyroger: was it a http link or wget?
<Spec> NoAlternative: install linux without swap, then create a file: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/swapfile bs=1024 count=132207;chmod 600 /path/to/swapfile;mkswap /path/to/swapfile;swapon /path/to/swapfile
<BabarE> my problem is this: after fixing xorg.conf so that i can have dual-head display, i can not
<jollyroger> I think wget
<fyrestrtr> POVaddct: or maybe noapic=on or something
<POVaddct> fyrestrtr: no, its just noapic
<BabarE> get my aa ae oe to work any more, even though the layout is norwegian
<Spec> NoAlternative: then in your fstab: /path/to/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0
<POVaddct> fyrestrtr: if noapic fixes the bug at all, i don't know
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: it can unrar now, and write to ntfs too -- but the writing to ntfs part is not completely safe.
<Spec> NoAlternative: that'll make it come up on boot ... but that's only a 128 megabyte swapfile, you're gonna want the size to be twice your ram
<KJ-ro> well ... take a look:
<KJ-ro> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-116178.html
<NoAlternative> wow man I'm a newbie installing ubuntu for the first time, I don't really get what you are saying
<JamesRasmussen> okay i will try that but before i do i want to show you guys the error i get with the 64bit version livecd of ubuntu http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8043/ubuntu005kq6.jpg
<fyrestrtr> POVaddct: hrmm .. okay :)
<Spec> NoAlternative: so, as commonly done, the easiest way is to have two partitions for linux, one is going to be for swap and one will be for linux :)
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr .. can write to ntfs.. i read about it.. they sad it's dangerous
<KJ-ro> is it ?
<t3elmar> Hello, I am new to ubuntu. I use debian.
<ardchoille> jollyroger: if it was a wget command, wget would download the iso file to which ever dir you were in when you ran wget.. possibly in your home dir.
<t3elmar> I would like to now how I could migrate tu ubuntu.
<t3elmar> In the http web I haven't found the right infomations.  Maybe you could give me some hints?
<Spec> !debian to ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about debian to ubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: well, yes and no. Its hit and miss. I personally have not had any problems.
<NoAlternative> I think I can do that, close ubuntu setup go back to windows & user my partitioning software to create 2 partitions ?
<jollyroger> i have all of the files that downloaded but i don't know which one is the iso and what ones need burnt
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: but I wouldn't do it on critical data (this was just music)
<mnp> crimsun: i have AMIBIOS 0204 and there is no option to disable devices except the IDE (harddrive?)
<Spec> NoAlternative: Ubuntu's installer has partitioning software that'll create two partitions, what you should do is have one windows partition and one blank partition
<Jemt> Greetz. Is it possible to fetch all images from a given folder using wget ? ie.  wget http://domain/folder/*
<POVaddct> fyrestrtr: the kernel boot parameters have no general format. there are things like acpi=off, but also things like noapic
<JamesRasmussen> the error i get with the 64bit version livecd of ubuntu http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8043/ubuntu005kq6.jpg
<fyrestrtr> jollyroger: the iso one has the .iso extension. What are you trying to burn?
<Spec> NoAlternative: and just tell ubuntu to install into the blank space -- it'll take care of the partitions for you
<mnp> is there another way to disable peripherals?
<jollyroger> a live cd to install ubuntu
<Spec> jollyroger: yarr
<fyrestrtr> Jemt: yes, read the man page of wget :) its in there.
<crimsun> mnp: sure, unload the kernel modules.
<NoAlternative> where is this partitioning software
<NoAlternative> ?
<crimsun> mnp: that will free the irqs
<fyrestrtr> mnp: or stop hotplug.
<Jemt> fyrestrtr: What should I look for ?
<mnp> crimsun: i have no idea how to do either
<fyrestrtr> Jemt: the part where it says 'recursive'
<crimsun> fyrestrtr: hotplug is moot in Dapper.
<Spec> NoAlternative: boot the LiveCD and either run the program 'gparted', or just double click the install icon, it's bundled into the installer
<Jemt> fyrestrtr: Great, thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> Jemt: its a very comprehensive manual.
<tom1502> fyrestrtr oh iforgot: i changed from 386 to 686  kernel
<JamesRasmussen> can anyone answer me i get this error in 64bit ubuntu http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8043/ubuntu005kq6.jpg
<Jemt> fyrestrtr: Yes , I can see that :)
<mnp> crimsun and fyerstrtr: how do i unload the kernel modules?
<Spec> !repeat > JamesRasmussen
<Spec> mnp: rmmod
<NoAlternative> Spec: thats what I was doing the "install"
<ardchoille> jollyroger: You can do a: ls -l ~/*.iso  and possibly find out the filename
<NoAlternative> it was only showing me my partitions not asking me to repartition any particular partition ?
<hivemind> fyrestrtr: Thank you!
<crimsun> mnp: your lsmod output lists kernel drivers that are loaded. Do you use a printer with that machine?
<Spec> NoAlternative: do you have free space on your drive?
<POVaddct> JamesRasmussen: same dell machine?
<mnp> not locally, i use a "local" one on a network
<mnp> the only thing i really need is USB
<fyrestrtr> hivemind: well you spelled that correctly, so I guess its working :)
<crimsun> mnp: then you can unload the printer driver.
<mnp> crimsun: no printer, the only thing i really need is USB
<drezha> lo all
<NoAlternative> Spec I have 4 drives and 1 drive is totally empty
<Cntryboy> Anyone know of a screen capture program to record movements in kubuntu?
<crimsun> mnp: or more precisely, the parallel port driver.
<Cntryboy> I wanna make a xgl video :)
<NoAlternative> and I kept that drive for ubuntu
<NoAlternative> its 10 GB drive
<Spec> NoAlternative: oh, so just point ubuntu to install into the empty drive
<hivemind> fyrestrtr: ^_^
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: istanbul will do that
<Spec> NoAlternative: you should be able to do that via the installer
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: just choose the option 'use available free space'
<mnp> crimsun: how do i disable the paralell port driver?
<fyrestrtr> mnp: why?
<NoAlternative> yeah but the setup was saying to choose 2 partition one for "root file system" and one for swap
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: there was a digg for that a while back....
<nubuntu> mnp, rm `modprobe -l|grep parport`
<zwnj> what's the problem with archive.ubuntu.com? i get """Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg -- Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (85.133.25.7), connection timed out"""
<jollyroger> i did that search and found a shitload of files
<Spec> mnp: he meant to say: rmmod `modprobe -l|grep parport`
<fyrestrtr> zwnj: maybe your isp is having problems?
<brutopia_> is it possible to prevent disk filter driver from attaching connected diskdrive
<crimsun> mnp: modprobe -r ppdev lp parport_pc
<nubuntu> Spec, no, i meant delete it, if you remove it, it just reloads nexttime
<fyrestrtr> jollyroger: please, mind your language.
<zwnj> fyrestrtr: i tried torify too
<jollyroger> sorry
<Spec> nubuntu: why would you delete a module? o.O!
<drezha> how can I add a second drive? it's recognised in discs but it needs a mount point..what do I select?
<nubuntu> so it doesnt load
<Spec> nubuntu: you could just blacklist it
<skavenge> just blacklist it
<JamesRasmussen> POVaddct - it's not a dell machine it's a dell monitor my machine is built by me
<nubuntu> or you can just delete it
<fyrestrtr> nubuntu: just add it to the blacklist
<Spec> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<ardchoille> jollyroger: You can try a: ls -l ~/*ubunt*.iso
<mnp> crimsun: mnp@mnp-notebook:~$  modprobe -r ppdev lp parport_pc
<mnp> FATAL: Error removing ppdev (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/char/ppdev.ko): Operation not permitted
<fyrestrtr> drezha: you can select any directory you like.
<crimsun> mnp: use sudo.
<nubuntu> i thought it was easier to delete agp-gart than to blacklist it
<mnp> crimsun: done
<mnp> now what?
<NoAlternative> Spec ?
<Spec> NoAlternative: yes?
<crimsun> mnp: sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 && modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Cntryboy> ok back sorry
<Spec> NoAlternative: just tell the installer to install into the free space on the drive that's not being used
<tom1502> fyrestrtr so do i have to make a manual install?
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: so do ya know where I could find it?
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: google :)
<fyrestrtr> I don't have it bookmarked on this machine.
<NoAlternative> Spec: I said above that it was asking me to choose 2 drives one for "root file system" and one for swap
<jollyroger> i'm getting a bunch of DEB files
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: sorry didn't see ur line about istanbul, does it record sound also?
<fatejudger> video seems to be very laggy and jerky in Gnome
<mnp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tnjb_> hello, I was wondering if I could get some help trying to fix up a strange internet connection problem
<fyrestrtr> tom1502: sorry, what?
<weedar> Any way I can boot as root into my own system? Due to a wrong /etc/hosts configuration I can't sudo right  now.. :)
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: That I don't know, I don't use sound
<fatejudger> is there some way to change some video settings to get it to work better?
<mnp> crimsun: i got a couple of erros. ill pastebin them
<Spec> NoAlternative: two partitions, one drive, what did you select that it would ask you that question? manual?
<fatejudger> I seem to remember having this problem in KDE, but there were some options to change
<drezha> any folder? I tried /mnt and /boot but I restarted and boom gone...
<fyrestrtr> fatejudger: depending on your video card, you may be able to get accelerated graphics using binary drivers. Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<drezha> does it have to be in my home folder?
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: already have fglrx
<NoAlternative> Spec: yes manual
<fyrestrtr> drezha: if you want to have it keep mounting itself on each reboot, you have to add it to /etc/fstab
<mnp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18233
<Spec> NoAlternative: well, don't do manual partitioning if you dont' know how to
<tom1502> fyrestrtr u gave me link top video tutorial because of my invalid module format error... ive changed from 386 kernel to 686 kernel, and after this the problem occurs.. so what do i have to do now?
<mnp> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18233
<fyrestrtr> fatejudger: are you sure its running?
<Infern0o> Can anybody please help me with getting my ubuntu wireless with wep encryption working? (it works on unsecured network)
<ardchoille> !dma > fatejudger
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: where are all the options to change the video settings
<ardchoille> fatejudger: I hope that will help
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: okay thx man
<drezha> fyrestrtr, set mount point to /etc/fstab?
<Spec> weedar: boot into the livecd, mount the partition with ubuntu installed, then do: chroot /media/ubuntu(wherever your linux partition is mounted)
<fyrestrtr> fatejudger: what settings? if you are looking for a control panel, I think its only available from the drivers from ati.
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: will apt-get work
<sola6662> yo i need a list of Dep's that i need?
<ardchoille> !info instanbul
<fyrestrtr> drezha: no, you need to edit the file /etc/fstab and add an entry for your drive there.
<ubotu> Package instanbul does not exist in dapper
<drezha> right cheers
<ardchoille> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<skavenge> settings would be specific to the program your using for video
<crimsun> mnp: use sudo
<mnp> crimsun: i did
<h4v0k> its still not working
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: Kaffeine has tons of options for configuring video output
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: It should, istanbul is in universe
<Cntryboy> kk thx
<crimsun> mnp: no, I omitted it.
<h4v0k> i cant enable java
<gatekeeper> Infern0o: I would use wpa rather than wep if your router & card supports it
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: I was able to get it working in Kaffeine playing around with everything
<h4v0k> or how bout opera
<fyrestrtr> fatejudger: sorry, i don't know what is kaffeine, other than the stuff in coffee
<Cntryboy> k thx bro
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: Kaffeine, the video player for KDE
<crimsun> mnp: see how you only used sudo for modprobe -r ?
<mnp> crimsun:  sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 && modprobe snd-intel8x0
<MaxeyPad> how do i upgrade from warty to the most current release
<Infern0o> gatekeeper: i know me too, but i have some stubborn family members ;-
<fyrestrtr> !uprade > MaxeyPad
<ubotu> I know nothing about uprade  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aldudturn> what is a good ethernet card that will work with ubuntu? (plus under a tenner)
<sola6662> it dont let me get KDE
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > MaxeyPad
<Hoovey> kde sucks..
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: isn't there some other area to look for options in video?
<gnomefreak> Hoovey: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<mnp> crimsun: i see looks okay now
<fyrestrtr> fatejudger: you mean *playing* videos, or changing the video resolution for X?
<mnp> sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<fyrestrtr> fatejudger: two different things.
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: there are multiple methods for outputting video
<kupo> hey channel I just went from breezy badger to dapper drake and grub not playing nice at all
<tnjb_> hello, is there anyone around to help with an internet problem.  I'm hoping it will be a straight forward problem...
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: whether through OpenGL, or something else
<kupo> how can i get grub to see/load the new kernel?
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: what I need is a way to change which one it uses
<fyrestrtr> ooh, try mplayer -- tons of video options :)
<fyrestrtr> finally understood what you mean.
<crimsun> mnp: now check if /proc/interrupts lists the sound device type
<gatekeeper> Infern0o: if you are the family network manager they get it the way it comes (i.e. the way you set it up) :-)
<spades> kupo have you tried sudo update-grub?
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aldudturn> So anyone know a good ethernet card to use with ubuntu?
<stewart> my usb stick is mounting but not allowing write access
<mnp> crimsun: im a real new to linux. how do i check the /proc/inter...
<kupo> spades: trying now!
<crimsun> mnp: cat /proc/interrupts
<stewart> anyone else had similar probs?
<fyrestrtr> aldudturn: most are supported. Depends on what you need to do with the card.
<tnjb_> ubotu, cheers, I will try that!  :)  sorry for being new!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about cheers, I will try that!  :)  sorry for being new!!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> fatejudger: you find totem (if thats what your using) has way less options in gnome than kaffiene in kde, you made need a another player like vlc player or mplayer to configure things like that, or gxine
<sola6662> i wanna get gdesklets but it seems like i cant get the package nor install it
<fyrestrtr> tnjb_: ubotu is a bot :)
<gatekeeper> aldudturn: I would look for one with native linux drivers
<Infern0o> gatekeeper: i wish that was true :) i AM the family network manager, but since it's working on their (windows) pc's they are friggin stubborn :)
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ardchoille> stewart: are you using sudo to write to it?
<tnjb_> ah, I really am new arn't i!   :S
<_Caleb_> ok anyone using 1280x800 resolution
<skavenge> _Caleb_: yup
<aldudturn> fyrestrtr: i need to connect a wireless bridge to let me connect to the internet
<_Caleb_> k
<_Caleb_> howd you set it to use it
<mnp> crimsun: what am i looking for?
<stewart> ardchoille: no nautilus under my user why?
<NoAlternative> Spec: I selected the option of freed space, its showing me a meter bar New Partition Size 45% (3.2 GB) what does this means /
<crimsun> mnp: something like "Intel ICH6"
<aldudturn> i think ill have a look on amazon, I'm buying some new headphones tonight so ill get it with it
<skavenge> _Caleb_: setup as default i didnt change anything
<fyrestrtr> aldudturn: for wireless, ipw2200 works best, afaik.
<_Caleb_> ehhh
<_Caleb_> it didnt give me the option on mine
<gnomefreak> stewart: are you using gnome?
<kupo> aha spades that seems to have done something
<stewart> sure
<crimsun> mnp: it doesn't have to be ICH-6-, of course. ICH4 or ICH5 is fairly plausible for your hardware.
<skavenge> its the only res i even have on my laptop
<_Caleb_> just 1024x768
<rpedro> h4v0k: I had problems before with java, where it wouldn't load, most notably azureus wouldn't run correctly. turned out to be a conflict with the gnu java virtual machine, after I uninstalled it ,java worked fine , so, search in synaptic for 'gnu java' and uninstall anything which doesn't have any dependant packages, and uninstalled it, can't remember any specific package name, sorry. good luck :-)
<mnp> crimsun: there is a bunch of intel stuff that looks familar. ill post bin.
<ardchoille> stewart: When I plug in a usn stick only root can write to it. Sounds like you have the same issue
<kupo> did I need to be chrooted into the new install ?
<mnp> i have ICH4 im prety sure
<gnomefreak> stewart: go to places>home folder
<_Caleb_> heh ipw220 is the wireless for my laptop
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: that's how much its going to resize your windows partition. You need to do the manual partitioning.
<gatekeeper> Infern0o: my other half uses a windows lpa top and I have it using wpa, haven't tried setting up in linux yet but windows is easy enought
<gatekeeper> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<aldudturn> thanks fyrestrtr
<_Caleb_> ipw220 works great
<h4v0k> rpedro, ty
<NoAlternative> fyrestrtr: but I want it to use the partition fully
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: you need to do a manual partition.
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: hit the previous button till you get to the partitioning section of the wizard, choose manual partition.
<tnjb_> I have a problem being able going to specific web sites (including google.com) using a couple of different web browsers (firefox and lynx).  It says "the connection was reset".
<tnjb_> other web sites work fine
<fyrestrtr> then you need to create the partitions on the free disk. its not that difficult :)
<drezha> fyrestrtr - Cheers. Think thats all sorted now :)
<jollyroger> is md5sum the file i need?
<tnjb_> anyone able to help?
<mnp> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18236
<NoAlternative> fyrestrtr: but there it asks me to manually select 2 partitions one for "root file system" and one for swap & I only have 1 partition which is 10 gb which I want to allocate fully to ubuntu
<stewart> the read only USB is not a user issue
<mnp> crimsun: on second look i dont see any intel device shown
<stewart> it wont write from   root
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: you have 10 gb of free space?
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: or a 10gb partition that is fat32 that you want to use?
<stewart> and it only recently started doing this after my last update
<fyrestrtr> drezha: np :)
<synth> Arrrggghh (exscuse me..) why is it every freaking (sda, hda, hdb, hdd) volume/part i have other than my boot part is Device or resource busy? none of them are mounted, lsof reports *nothing open*
<synth> what gives? I can't mount my ntfs, my reiserfs backup disk
<NoAlternative> fyrestrtr 10gb partition that is fat32 which I want to use
<fyrestrtr> synth: type mount see what is mounted.
<stewart> I'm thinking some thing got buggered on the last update for USB/Volume management
<crimsun> mnp: then you need to boot with irqpoll in addition to acpi=off
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: you will need to delete the partition first. A partition that is fat32 is not considered 'free space' :)
<synth> fyrestrtr, mount and proc mount both show nothing mounted, i see errrors when i actually *try* to mount my other parts
<fatejudger> when playing video in mplayer, I get this error while playing "alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0"
<synth> using mount -a
<cparker> I have a major problem... I cannot use my machine now.
<crimsun> fatejudger: do you actually have such an element?
<NoAlternative> fyrestrtr but I was format it here with ubuntu ?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I didn't have this problem in Kaffeine or Totem
<NoAlternative> *but I can
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: yes, don't worry about that part right now. Just click on the partition, and hit the button for delete. Then hit apply. You will know its deleted because the section will show up as a grey area in the partition program.
<fatejudger> crimsun: but Totem just plays the videos really slowly
<cart> Hi, how can i configure the dns servers on dapper server??? Something keep changing the /etc/resolv.conf ?
<cparker> I was browsing a Windows network... I right-clicked a Windows share, and when it asked me what I wanted to name it, I cleared the textbox and clicked OK. Now, both gnome-panel and nautilus are crashing, even in Failsafe mode. What can I do?
<sola6662> can someone help me get gdesklets?
<tnjb_> sorry to repeat and for the lack of knowing any etitique but ...
<tnjb_> I have a problem being able going to specific web sites (including google.com) using a couple of different web browsers (firefox and lynx).  It says "the connection was reset".
<tnjb_> other web sites work fine
<tnjb_> anyone able to help?
<fyrestrtr> cart: if you are using dhcp, that's probably doing it.
<stewart> seems a bad time to try to sort my palm pda to synch through USB :-)
<cart> fyrestrtr: No, not using dhcp
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone tell me if NeverWinter Nights can still run natively on Ubuntu linux
<fyrestrtr> tnjb_: ask a question, then have patience please.
<mnp> crimsun: thanks for your help. before i try that, should the line read: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash irqpoll acpi=off
<void^> Paddy_EIRE: yes, runs fine
<Paddy_EIRE> and how much Hassel
<crimsun> mnp: yes
<drezha> google is being a bit wotsite ATM anyhow...I cant use the firefox bars to seearch and it takes forever on there website
<fatejudger> I just don't understand why everything is so slow in Gnome, even with the binary drivers
<mnp> cool. ill give it a shot
<crimsun> fatejudger: I don't see how any of that has to do with mplayer.
<NoAlternative> fyrestrtr: what does deleting a partition means ? formatting it as ext3 ?
<tnjb_> will do
<fatejudger> window redrawing is slow
<cparker> I'm running Ubuntu Dapper.
<fatejudger> video playback is slow
<void^> Paddy_EIRE: moderate, you can download pretty much everything from bioware
<fyrestrtr> cart: and something is changing your dns servers?
<din> where does ubuntu store it's downloaded packages at?
<fatejudger> crimsun: mplayer gives me that error
<fyrestrtr> din: /var/cache/apt/archives
<PORDO> i removed something once, and my pcmcia services fail.  what do i need to re-install to get that back up?
<din> fyrestrtr: thx
<fatejudger> I just want to figure this out, one problem at a time
<Paddy_EIRE> <void^> cheers mate, are u a fan
<mborohovski> hi all. this might me a stupid question, but i haven't found it online...
<amortvigil> hey how do you do a lymlink?
<crimsun> fatejudger: right, and you haven't answered my question yet
<amortvigil> symlink
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: man ln
<fatejudger> you didn't ask me a quesiton
<moonlite> amortvigil: ln -s file link
<mborohovski> ubuntu server edition. what is the difference from desktop edition?
<crimsun> fatejudger: scroll up
<mborohovski> i mean, once its installed is it the same? gui-wise?
<fyrestrtr> mborohovski: doesn't install the graphical interface by default.
<moonlite> or just ln -s file and it will be called the same as the file it is linking to
<cparker> Did anybody see my question?
<mborohovski> ah, i see.
<fatejudger> crimsun: the "do you have such an element?" quesiton?
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: no, deleting it means that it will be empty space.
<fyrestrtr> NoAlternative: a spot on your hard disk that has nothing on it, no partitions.
<moonlite> amortvigil: middle-click, drag and release and chose "make link" will work too
<mborohovski> fyrestrtr: so if i want both a desktop and server configuration, what easier? install server edition and then configure desktop? or install desktop edition and configure server?
<moonlite> i think
<cparker> This situation happened when I told it to "Connect to server".
<fyrestrtr> mborohovski: install desktop, then ....
<fyrestrtr> !lamp
<fatejudger> crimsun: well seeing as though MPlayer is the only media player which gives me that error, I'm assuming that it works fine under normal circumstances
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mborohovski> i see
<mborohovski> what about security settings? i.e. ports left open, etc.
<crimsun> fatejudger: it's much easier just to give me the output from ``amixer'' on pastebin
<b1shop> can anyone tell me if modrerwite is included in apache?
<Spec> My cereal device isn't working ... i'm hungry :-/
<fyrestrtr> mborohovski: you can manage that with any iptables-based firewall (like shorewall, or firestarter)
<ardchoille> mborohovski: I installed ubuntu then installed the LAMP stuff and I like the way it all worked out
<stinkball> does anyone know how to install GRUB? I was using ubuntu fine until i tried to boot up my computer and it couldn't find a boot record
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: yes.
<_binks_> can anyone helpme with monodevelop
<Spec> stinkball: boot the livecd and run "update-grub"
<Spec> stinkball: and then run: grub-install /dev/hda (if you use an IDE harddrive)
<ToHellWithGA> what do i need to do to have a non-default Live CD using a USB drive?
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, additional package?  my .htaccess file is giving 404's
<JamesRasmussen> the no epic command between quiet and splash didn't work
<MTecknology> What command can I use to calculate the space of my root directory excluding a few folders??
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: read the README file in /etc/apache2/
<crimsun> JamesRasmussen: you mean "noapic"? There's no "no epic".
<cparker> basically, i need to find out where these "Server shortcuts" are being "mounted" so I can get rid of this latest one. Can anyone PLEASE help?
<Spec> MTecknology: df -h will show you your % of used space for your filesystems mounted
<POVaddct> JamesRasmussen: then i cannot help you
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: hrmm, du --max-depth=1 -h
<Spec> MTecknology: cd / du -ckhs *   will go down and show you the space for each folder under /
<Spec> MTecknology: make that: cd /;du -ckhs *
<_Caleb_> ok other than defualt how can i change my resolution if its not one to choose
<fyrestrtr> _Caleb_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spec> _Caleb_: maybe try ctrl+alt++ (numpad +)
<Spec> _Caleb_: or maybe the real +
<POVaddct> JamesRasmussen: btw, it is noapic, not "no epic"
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, the readme says nothing about mod_rewrite
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: scroll to the very bottom where it talks about enabling modules
<hellais> hi
<hellais> h
<ToHellWithGA> holla hellais
<Spec> hellais: do you want a 'hello' from all 847 members? :)
<tnjb_> what does  ctrl+alt++ (numpad +) do?
<hellais> i am having problems with eagle-usb
<Spec> tnjb_: changes resolution sometimes
<stinkball> spec i just ran sudo update-grub with the live cd and it says permission denied
<stewart> is anyone else having usb issues?
<hellais> they are givving me
<cparker> hmm :( *tap tap* is this thing on?
<mnp> crimsun: i walked away from the notebook when it booted, but looks like it didnt freeze
<hellais> these errors
<Spec> tnjb_: i think the resolution needs to be correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in order for that to work
<fyrestrtr> tnjb_: it cycles the resolutions that are listed in xorg.conf for the current color depth.
<hellais> em@ubuntu:~$ eaglectrl -d
<hellais> Unknown option on line 27
<hellais> Unknown option on line 28
<hellais> Unknown option on line 29
<hellais> Unknown option on line 30
<hellais> Unknown option on line 31
<hellais> Unknown option on line 32
<mnp> however, the cat /proc... doesnt show the ICH4
<Spec> stinkball: yes
<hellais> Unable to send options to driver: Unknown error 512
<Spec> stinkball: sorry
<hellais> can someone help me
<hellais> please
<anosa> how to access shared folders on another computer running ms winxp via LAN??
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, wtf?  that makes no sense.  i've never seen that before
<hellais> help?
<oezguer> hi everyone
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: welcome to ubuntu :)
<[sellout] > anyone know how to switch gtk2 themes? i tried gtk-theme-switch but it had no effect
<hellais> does someone use eagleusb
<hellais> ?
<tnjb_> cool, thanks,
<mnp> hellais: hang out for a minute. someone might be able to help you
<b1shop> i need a sample
<hellais> ok
<Spec> stinkball: mount the partition into a folder, like /media/ubuntu, then do:mount -t proc proc /media/ubuntu/proc, then do: chroot /media/ubuntu
<oezguer> i can see videos at websites or google :( help
<hellais> thx
<fyrestrtr> anosa: places > network servers
<oezguer> i can not see videos at websites or google :( help
<Spec> stinkball: then do: update-grub;grub-install /dev/hda
<ardchoille> [sellout] : open a term and run  gnome-theme-manager  ?
<Spec> stinkball: assuming /dev/hda is the harddrive linux is installed under
<fatejudger> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/y5jtn299.html
<crimsun> mnp: now unload those three modules I said before and reload snd-intel8x0
<fatejudger> crimsun: pastebin wasn't working
<jrib> oezguer: for google, you need flash
<Spec> !restrictedformats > oezguer
<crimsun> fatejudger: any pastebin suffices.
<[sellout] > ardchoille, i dont have gnome installed
<mnp> that was the rm - command?
<oezguer> how can install them? jrib Spec
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, do you have an example?  nothing in the wiki about it
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: example of enabling mod_rewrite?
<hellais> eagle-usb
<Spec> oezguer: read the links ubotu told you
<hellais> anyone?
<ardchoille> [sellout] : How did you install Ubuntu?
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, yes please
<cparker> fyrestrtr: I went through that... Places > Network Servers. I found a share, right-clicked and clicked "Connect to server". I cleared the textbox that came up, clicked "Connect" or "OK", or whatever the button was, and now I cannot use my machine. gnome-panel and nautilus both crash infinitely. How do I undo this?
<oezguer> oki thanx
<[sellout] > ardchoille, i did a server install and installed x and e17 so i only get wha ti need
<crimsun> fatejudger: so, looking at what you just pasted, why is it surprising that mplayer gives you that error?
<skavenge> [sellout] : changing a gtk theme on anything but gnome isnt going to do anything
<hellais> someone please query me
<fatejudger> crimsun: because no other media player gives me that error
<cart> fyrestrtr: Sorry, i was out of the computer... Yes, something keep changing my resolv.conf, and til now i don't find what it is
<IseeIsee> Spec: I was dc, what does deleting a partition means ?
<stinkball> spec, when i try to mount my hard drive, it says it doesn't exist
<hellais> before i commit suicide it's like 2 days that i am compiling kernels on a pentium celeron with 48mb of ram
<IseeIsee> Spec: merging it into rest of the HDD ?
<[sellout] > all wms use gtk, the mastor gtk config for the fefault theme is somewhere.
<anosa> fyrestrtr : yes i've tried that, it shows me computer names connected on my local network, but i still can't acces them
<crimsun> fatejudger: media players use different controls. mplayer hardcodes PCM,0 by default. You don't have a PCM,0. Tell it to use another element.
<ardchoille> hellais: People can /query you but you may not be able to reply to them as you aren't id'd to nickserv
<Spec> IseeIsee: deleting a partition means it'll delete all the data under the partition, making it 'free space', but not usable space
<skavenge> [sellout] : uh no, kde uses Qt, doesnt have anything to do with gtk
<mborohovski> now if i know i want to install ubuntu, should i still download the desktop cd? or should i download the server install cd?
<spades> cart you can chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf to prevent changes, +i to reverse
<cart> spades: Ok, thanks
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: ah wait, let me install apache on this box.
<Spec> stinkball: sudo fdisk -l
<mnp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Spec> stinkball: can you pastebin the output of that
<maxL> Need help finding a gameboy advance emulator for ubuntu
<[sellout] > skavenge, i have never used kde, i run e17
<skavenge> [sellout] : and unless e17 specifically says it uses them it probably does either, or if it did it'd have a theme switcher integrated
<hellais> ok
<hellais> now i am
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, wait.  i think i got it
<hellais> so someone please please please
<cparker> Can anyone see me? I feel like I'm invisible.
<[sellout] > e17 uses gtk2, so does fluxbox
* hellais rolls on the floor crying
<fatejudger> crimsun: what do I have then?
<fyrestrtr> cparker: I see you
<nubuntu> did you guys hear something
<skavenge> [sellout] : then i suggest #enlightenment
<cparker> Wow
<Trazz> i am planning to run vmware on ubuntu and need to know how much memory to leave for ubuntu as the base os?
<Spec> cparker: i can't see you :-/
<nubuntu> trainer, 256mb?
<crimsun> fatejudger: you just pastebinned what you have.
<[sellout] > i have both installed, they use the default gtk theme. Gtk is set system wide, its not wm specific, but ubuntu does things a bit fdiff than im used to.
<Banach> does anyone else have the same problem as me? Dapper keeps crashing whenever i actually try to do something.
<MTecknology> Spec, using du, how can I exclude certain folders?
<Spec> Banach: describe 'something'
<anosa> nubuntu : hear what??
<Banach> i was fine in haory and breezy but now it flat out refuses
<Spec> MTecknology: man du
<mnp> crimsun: i dont have those remove commands anymore. could you give them to me one more time
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, nevermind.  i crates the symlink.  restarted apache.  still same 404 error
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: describe 'crashing'
<tnjb_> from my windows machine, all web sites work via my router, from ubuntu on the same PC as well as a ubuntu on a laptop google.com doesn't work via firefox or lynx.  it automatically tries to go to google.co.uk before giving the error "the connection was reset".  most other websites work
<Spec> MTecknology: i don't know off the top of my head
<cparker> When I "connect" do a Windows share, where is that link stored?
<MTecknology> k, thanks
<cparker> to*
<Banach> Spec, whenever i try to rip a cd, watch a dvd, play music using amarok, pretty much anything
<tnjb_> anyone got any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: what are you typing in the url?
<Spec> tnjb_: maybe try: "echo nameserver 4.2.2.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<IseeIsee> Spec: unallocated & delete is the same thing ?
<crimsun> mnp: sudo modprobe -r ppdev lp parport_pc
<ardchoille> Banach: Dapper keeps crashing? Are you sure it's the kernel that crshes and not gnme or nautilus or something else?
<Spec> IseeIsee: deleting a partition will make it unallocated
<nubuntu> cparker, how are you connecting?  places -> connect to server?
<mnp> crimsun: just like that? or do i need to sudo each one?
<Spec> IseeIsee: you cannot use unallocated space ... once you make a partition on the unallocated space, and then make a filesystem on the partition, then it's usable space
<cparker> nubuntu: yes
<Banach> ardchoille, not sure at all. it freezes. (i waited 15 minutes for it to see if it came back to life but nothing)
<crimsun> mnp: I gave you the precise syntax this time.
<maxL> Need help finding a gameboy advance emulator for ubuntu
<tnjb_> spec: I will try that.  what nameserver is 4.2.2.1  nslookup seems to return a bunch of IP's for google.com but the IP addresses in the web browser doesn't work
<stinkball> spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18239
<nubuntu> cparker, type mount
<Spec> maxL: what's wrong with visualboy?
<skavenge> [sellout] : possibly look at 'gtk-theme-swtch' in the repositories
<mnp> crimsun: okay, no i need to load the snd_intel8x0 right?
<maxL> Spec: It doesn't open.
<fyrestrtr> tnjb_: type traceroute google.com
<Spec> tnjb_: 4.2.2.1 is ... i think Level3's, it's a top tier dns
<maxL> Spec: Like, I click it and nothing happens.
<crimsun> mnp: unload then reload,yes.
<Spec> maxL: yeah
<cparker> ahhhhh
<Spec> maxL: run it in the commandline
<maxL> Spec: I've reinstalled it and stuff.
<IseeIsee> Spec: so if there is some unallocated space available & I delete another partition, it is gonna merge with the previous unallocated space ?
<JamesRasmussen> how do i install these drivers http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<Spec> stinkball: ready?
<maxL> Spec: I'm not really very good with Linux yet, could you tell me how.
* maxL is a linux newbie.
<cparker> nubuntu: many thanks.
<fatejudger> crimsun: why is it that sound is still outputted, it's just very jerky?
<nubuntu> cparker, thats what nubuntu is for!
<ardchoille> Banach: Do you have another desktop/window manager installed? KDE, fluxbox? This will help you narrow down the problem if you can find out if the others crash too
<nubuntu> nubs
<maxL> Spec: I'd ask my Dad how but he aint home.
<fatejudger> crimsun: despite the fact that I don't have MPlayer set to output to an audio mixer that exists
<mnp> crimsun: okay, when i tried to remove it, it said it wasnt found.  but loading it did not return an error. should i try alsamixer again?
<Jack_Sparrow> IseeIsee: You might end up with two sections of unallocated space that will not merge together uniles they are adjacent
<stinkball> Spec: yeah
<[sellout] > skavenge, I already installed and tried that, it had no effect in any wm however it installs and previews themes fine. In other distros i have always used gtk-chtheme and it changes the system gtk theme howiever i dont see that for ubuntu
<Banach> ardchoille, it crashes using kde/xfce/e17
<Spec> stinkball: sudo su -;mkdir /media/ubuntu;mount /dev/hda5 /media/ubuntu;mount -t proc proc /media/ubuntu/proc;chroot /media/ubuntu/;update-grub;grub-install /dev/hda
<Spec> stinkball: one after another, don't just copy paste that :)
<ardchoille> Banach: Yikes!
<crimsun> fatejudger: it's not the mixer element that matters for output, it's the device
<[sellout] > perhaps there is an alternative? or i suppsoe i could always grab tar
<Banach> ardchoille, tell me about it. and its only been since i upgraded to dapper
<Spec> maxL: should be applications->something->terminal
<IseeIsee> oh
<Spec> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mborohovski> does the ubuntu installer support sata controllers?
<maxL> Spec : Yeah I know how to get into terminal
<Banach> ardchoille, did i mention it also crashes in gnome.. :P
<prophet> im new to linux. i installed the codec package in win32 folder but i still cant view AVI files ?
<mborohovski> i remember last year when i tried installing it on my vaio s480, it didn't.
<Spec> maxL: then type Visual(press tab)
<fatejudger> crimsun: but why is sound still outputted?
<crimsun> mnp: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski:  it works on my SATA but not all...
<maxL> spec : kk did that now all this stuff came up
<skavenge> [sellout] : id really try #enlightenment or #fluxbox then, other people are obviously doing it and not using the theme switching utilities in gnome/kde
<nubuntu> prophet, avi is a container, not a format
<Spec> mborohovski: yes
<crimsun> fatejudger: ...because you have a default device.
<mnp> crimsun: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<mnp> same thiung
<IseeIsee> Spec: I have 2 unallocated spaces right now in front of me, how can I merge them if possible ?
<maxL> Spec: It opened up Config I think
<fyrestrtr> prophet: did you follow the instructions in the wiki?
<Spec> maxL: read it and make sense of it .... :)
<ardchoille> Banach: Oh, I found that upgrading from one release to the next causes problems for me, I don't do that anymore, I install fresh from CD.
<maxL> Spec : kk
<unmoldable> Anyone here good with multi-monitor setups (xinerama) ?  I posted a thread on the forums and no one's replying.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217634
<crimsun> mnp: do none of the other acpi/apic options work?
<Spec> IseeIsee: i don't know how you have two unallocated spaces ... unless one is before a partition and the other is after a partition?
<prophet> for installing the package?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<maxL> Spec : Is it nomal to have it say missing image file?
<mnp> crimsun: i haven't tried any others
<crimsun> mnp: e.g., pci=noacpi, noapic, etc.?
<anosa> how to change the default player to mplayer when a vcd inserted ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Spec: exactly what I said earlier
<Banach> ardchoille, but thats just a pain because i have all sorts of random things everywhere... and it means i have to download a new cd
<Banach> :p
<crimsun> mnp: or, acpi=noirq
<IseeIsee> Spec: I just deleted 1 drive thats y
<Spec> maxL: it needs an image file because it's an emulator ... you'll have to magically get one off the webernet -- i can't help you about that, it may or may not be legal
<mnp> crimsun: i found that acpi=off worked and stopped there.
<Spec> IseeIsee: you can't combine unallocated space on two different drives
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: what?
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, forget it.  i'll mess with it later.  apache rewrites the links, but i get 404/s when i click on them
<maxL> Spec: Is an image a fancy word of rom?
<fatejudger> crimsun: even if I do end up getting the settings to work in mplayer, it'll never work in Totem then, correct?
<Spec> maxL: it could be ... but i think it's more like the bios of the gameboy
<fyrestrtr> b1shop: sounds like a problem with your code then.
<mnp> crimsun: is there anyway to check without rebooting my machine each time?
<B|nTaRa-> whats the different running Ubuntu on VMware ?
<maxL> Spec: OH. I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> Spec: talking about 2 unallocated spaces must be adjacent to be combied
<crimsun> fatejudger: what does your mplayer issue have to do with Totem?
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: ah, yeah
<prophet> i think i need to install xvid
<anosa> 'coz totem gimme an error message when i insert a VCD
<maxL> Spec: I'll go check out the Visualboy website, might be able to get it there.
<b1shop> fyrestrtr, nah.  code works.  i just moved it from a working centos server
<fatejudger> crimsun: Totem has no settings to change the way video is outputted
<IseeIsee> Spec: 1 unallocated space is 6 gb the other unallocated space is 3.27 gb, how should I proceed installing Ubuntu ?
<crimsun> mnp: no
<Spec> maxL: yeap, it's either one or the other .... not sure if gameboy's need their own bios file (like PS emulator's do)
<fatejudger> crimsun: so I tried using MPlayer
<fatejudger> crimsun: at least MPlayer gives me an error to work with
<crimsun> fatejudger: how many issues are you throwing at me?
<maxL> Spec: PS... I tried running one in windows I couldnt get it to work. x.x; Anyways Ill be back with the status report.
<Spec> IseeIsee: make a 1 gig partition on the 3.27 gig drive and make it swap, take the rest of the drive and make it a reiserfs partition and mount it as /var, then install / on the 6gig drive
<mnp> crimsun: didn't think so :). okay, whats the first place to start? acpi=noirq?
<B|nTaRa-> how i wanna play windows games (EVE online) on Ubuntu ? can i do it ?
<stinkball> spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18240
<Banach> does grub work with jfs?
<IseeIsee> what is /var ?
<fatejudger> crimsun: 1, I can't play video correctly
<Spec> stinkball: wtf, ls /proc
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'd like to play it in Totem, but I can't see any way to do that
<Spec> stinkball: does that have files in it?
<crimsun> fatejudger: which backend are you using with totem?
<drezh1> right I have a process then when at nice 19 scales the CPU to 950Mhz
<fatejudger> crimsun: it says it's using gstreamer 0.10
<IseeIsee> Spec: and how do I make a 1 gig partition on it, by doing "New" ?
<drezh1> how do I disable this to allow it to run at 2.2GHz at nice 19
<Spec> stinkball: what does: fdisk -l output?
<Spec> IseeIsee: yes
<kauschovar> B|nTaRa-: that depends on how well Eve works in cedega
<IseeIsee> what is /var ?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I actually had to go into the "about" section to find that
<amortvigil> what do i do wrong: sudo apt-get remove --purg (filename)
<Spec> IseeIsee: it's used for databases and logs
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: --purge
<amortvigil> thnxa
<B|nTaRa-> kauschovar:  what ya mean ? is there any guides on how to do it ?
<stinkball> spec nothing right now
<crimsun> fatejudger: then invoke ``gstreamer-properties'', click the Video tab, and choose something besides Autodetect in the Output dropdown of Default Output Plugin
<kauschovar> B|nTaRa-: when I tried it about a year ago, they had made progress, but it still wasn't playable
<fatejudger> crimsun: apparently complicated words like Gstreamer and Xine don't comply with the HIG
<fyrestrtr> HIG?
<B|nTaRa-> !cedega
<tnjb_> spec: I tried both.   changing the DNS didn't make any difference
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Spec> stinkball: you mounted proc correctly ...
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: Human Interface Guidelines
<Spec> tnjb_: is your /etc/hosts file whacked out?
<kauschovar> B|nTaRa-: www.transgaming.org (it's not free though.  it costs $5/mo)
<MTecknology> I want to make a small-as-possible backup of my system. I want to backup everything that won't be restored after a fresh install... I need to keep my wireless, personal settings, system settings, and everything I've Installed. What folders do I need??
<fatejudger> fyrestrtr: it's what seperates the intelligent from the Gnome DE
<IseeIsee> Spec: so why do you want me to create a separate drive for /var ?
<stinkball> spec: proc has files in it
<Spec> IseeIsee: why not?
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: 'everything you have installed' <-- this would get rid of your whole 'make it small' theme.
<tnjb_> spec: the traceroute hang at the router.  after the first hop (the router) it just came up with * * *
<B|nTaRa-> kauschovar: thank you
<Spec> stinkball: okay, you're in the chrooted environment still?
<stinkball> yeah
<kauschovar> sure
<IseeIsee> Spec: I don't know thats y I'm asking
<Spec> tnjb_: your router could be denying ICMP and it'd be common
<Spec> IseeIsee: hehe
<Spec> IseeIsee: just because. i wouldn't want to put /home on it, and i wouldn't want to waste the space ... so might as well put var on it
<tnjb_> spec: let me check that out and get back to you
<stinkball> spec: yeah
<JamesRasmussen> a note to everyone don't try to install ubuntu on a Shuttle ST20G5.
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, I was hoping something that I can spit onto one or two cd's
<Spec> stinkball: so what does: fdisk -l say?
<Spec> MTecknology: you could backup to dvd or cd with the program: Mondo/Mindi
<Spec> MTecknology: it'll do a full system backup though,
<stinkball> spec: it doesn't give me any output
<Spec> stinkball: ohhhh, hold up
<oezguer> i installed streamviewer but i cant see it in menu :(???
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: well, all the stuff you've installed is in /var/cache/packages -- your personal files and settings (most of them) will be in your home directory (mind the hidden files and folders). The other major thing to worry about is the X configuration, which is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxL> Spec: still looking, haven't really had any luck.
<MTecknology> Spec, how hard is it to recover from catastrophy with Mondo/Mindi??
<Spec> stinkball: exit out of the chroot
<unmoldable> MTecknology: for a smaller way, backup /etc/ and all files that start with . in your home directory.  Then instead of backing up the programs, just backup a list of what is installed
<IseeIsee> Spec: can't i use this space for ubuntu rather then assigning it specifically to some /var ?
<stinkball> spec: ok
<Spec> MTecknology: Simple as hell, stick in cd, full restore from cd, done.
<JamesRasmussen> I have offical given up on installing ubuntu to my system hope everyone else gets it installed fine
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: that's /var/cache/apt/archives -- sorry, late here :)
<JamesRasmussen> bye
<Spec> IseeIsee: you have to mount it as a folder .... what other folder would you want to mount it as? /home?
<unmoldable> Mtecknology: You can get apt to do this pretty easily, then pass list ala # cat pkg-list | xargs sudo apt-get install
<Spec> stinkball: do: mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev
<oezguer> Iinstalled streamviewer but i cant see it in menu :(???  how can i start it??
<MTecknology> aight, thanks everybody
<Bog_> hello
<IseeIsee> Spec: why not restore the 3.27 back to FAT32 and use it in windows and out of the 6 GB get 1 gb for swap & leave the rest for ubuntu ?
<maxL> Spec:  I think I found some bios but how do I get them to work?
<fatejudger> crimsun: it says I can use a "custom" setting to output video using gstreamer
<stinkball> spec okay
<Spec> IseeIsee: yeap, you could do that
<fatejudger> crimsun: is there a way to get a list of those extra settings?
<Bog_> I'm unable to change my screen resolution in the gui.  how do I do it manually?
<Spec> IseeIsee: and use the fat32 as a space to share files with windows
<Spec> maxL: i don't know, sorry, i don't use visualboy :-
<Spec> stinkball: hold on
<maxL> Spec: XD
<maxL> Spec: What do you use?
<fatejudger> crimsun: FINALLY, I got it work
<Spec> maxL: i don't play gameboy
<IseeIsee> Spec: is 5GB enough for Ubuntu ?
<Spec> IseeIsee: it's small, but it'll work, you'll run out of space quick
<b166er> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<IseeIsee> I have to install JDK & some java development tools on top of it ?
<maxL> Spec: On another topic though, what games do you play on ubuntu?
<Infern0o> gatekeeper: i used my right as network admin and switched all pc's to wpa this night ^^
<Spec> stinkball: okay, get back into the chroot: chroot /media/ubuntu
<Spec> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Spec> maxL: ^^
<Spec> stinkball: and do: grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<Infern0o> gatekeeper: now the ubuntu wifi purs like a kitten :)
<Spec> stinkball: grub-update;grub-install /dev/hda
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, do you have time for another smallish question, it's more of an opinion sort of thing
<tnjb_> does anyone have an ip address out on the internet I can test to ping to see if my firewall is allowing it out?
<sola6662> any1 know where i can download some gdesklet applets?
<Spec> tnjb_: 4.2.2.1
<gatekeeper> Infern0o: well done, even that can be broken but it is more secure than wep
<Spec> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<gatekeeper> Infern0o: excellent :-)
<crimsun> fatejudger: if it's opinion, either query me or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sola6662> lol thx xD
<Spec> stinkball: how's the output now?
<fyrestrtr> oookay ... my menu and desktop dissapeared.
<Spec> fyrestrtr: i wouldn't click the button that you clicked that made them disappear if i were you :)
<MTecknology> Spec, so does mindi make a boot disk to get to recovery from mondo?
<Paddy_EIRE> Hi all I've recently got a problem with LimeWire and Frostwire, when I load either of them it crashes the whole os and I have to reset the comp by pressing the reset switch on the tower....I've not had this prob before
<anosa> can anyone tell me what's the different between nfs and samba???
<stinkball> spec: grub-update: command not found
<tnjb_> spec: pings go out fine so not sure why traceroute didn't work.  I saw my router had the "DOS Defence" off which has a setting deny traceroute.  Anyway, that's not my problem for now.
<B|nTaRa-> is there any other torrents clients i can use except bittorrent ?
<Spec> MTecknology: yeap, they work in sync, all you have to do is have mindi installed and call mondoarchive (plus a whole bunch of options)
<fyrestrtr> Spec: yeah, frostwire.
<Spec> MTecknology: if you want some help on the options, join #mondo (i'm the only one there)
<Spec> fyrestrtr: what?
<fyrestrtr> strange, system is working, menu and desktop gone.
<Paddy_EIRE> join
<Imexius> whats a good app for resizing partitions like say my /home partition
<Spec> fyrestrtr: oh, frostwire made everything go away? :-/
<fyrestrtr> Spec: happened after I clicked a button on frostwire.
<Spec> Imexius: gparted
<IseeIsee> Spec: I want to merge the 2 unallocated spaces into 1 drive
<Paddy_EIRE> QParted
<Spec> IseeIsee: you can't, they're seperated because they're two different physical drives
<fyrestrtr> well, not menu -- the top panel is gone, bottom panel is there.
<kdean06> Anyone know what ubotu is? Like, chat bot program/script?
<Spec> !ubotu
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Paddy_EIRE> <IseeIsee> the 2 unallocated parts are they on 1 drive
<IseeIsee> but initially it was 1 drive, I messed up a bit with the guided partitioning, then they turned into 2
<anosa> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Spec> kdean06: ask seveas
<B|nTaRa-> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Seveas> Spec, / kdean06 ?
<skavenge> hes just an eggdrop bot afaik
<Paddy_EIRE> k, but 1 physical drive in ur comp
<nubuntu> IseeIsee, paste your fdisk -l output
<kdean06> Seveas, I was wondering what program or script ubotu is.
<fyrestrtr> smells like eggdrop
<anosa> !samba
<Seveas> kdean06, supybot with a few homegrown plugins
<kdean06> Seveas, I'd like to get something similar on the chat for a project I work with.
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<prophet> this is congusing :(
<fyrestrtr> brb.
<Seveas> kdean06, please join #ubuntu-bots then
<Spec> I wonder who is more confused, the people helping 20 people at once, or the people completely new to linux being helped. :-/
<prophet> why is it so hard just to install something :(
<nubuntu> prophet, what
<IseeIsee> nubuntu: i'm installing, I don't have the terminal here
<nubuntu> prophet, because its ubuntu
<Seveas> Spec, all of them 
<stinkball> spec: /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<prophet> this whole concept is differnt
<nubuntu> IseeIsee, ctrl alt f5 or something
<kdean06> Seveas, Invite only.
<prophet> maybe its because ive been using ubuntu for 3 days
<stinkball> spec: /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<tnjb_> I did notice that you have a lot of people on the go at the moment spec
<stinkball> oops
<cjc> What package must I install on Dapper for "import libglade" to work in Python?
<Seveas> kdean06, not anymore 
<prophet> does it get better?
<Ninja> can someone help me share a folder with a windows machine ???
<Paddy_EIRE> <Spec> yeah
<nubuntu> prophet, if you dont break the package manager before you get settled in, maybe
<Seveas> cjc, a non-existing one. it's "import gtk.glade"
<maxL> Does anyone know if any of the RPG MAKERS for windows will run in wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> should
<Ninja> how do i set a folder so it can be shared with a windows machine but not require a user name and password?????
<cjc> Seveas, thx, will try
<nubuntu> prophet, what are you installing
<B|nTaRa-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<anosa> Ninja : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<stephan21_> can i get enlightenment 17 on dapper
<IseeIsee> nubuntu nothing happens on fdisk -l
<prophet> well im trying to figure out why i can view these avi files and i installed or think i did some codec package and it still doesnt play, so i looked at what codec is being used its Xvid so i went to the website and ownload the tar file but i have no idea howto make it work, i tryed the /configure thing but nothing really happened and the instructions dont match up
<Reimu> I am trying to get my floppy drive to work in ubuntu
<nubuntu> IseeIsee, :/ um, well if you are installing you can work with the partitions however you want...unless the two unallocated spaces are seperated by an allocated partition
<Reimu> What is the command that shows the name of the drive?
<Spec> stinkball: i don't know what's wrong with your MBR :-/, i'm sorry
<songo> how to see which linux version I have?
<Spec> stinkball: I suppose you could try looking on the forums? :-/
<IseeIsee> nubuntu how do I go back to installer, its the terimal now
<nubuntu> Reimu, /dev/fd0 ?
<Spec> songo: you want version of linux? uname -a
<tjb891> i have a belkin 54mbps usb adapter and it freezes whenever i try to activate it in ubuntu,can anyone try to tell me how to make it work?
<nubuntu> IseeIsee, ctrl alt f1 or something, try allt he f buttons
<Reimu> nubuntu: well I added that to fstab but when I go mount fd0 or mount floppy0 it says it isn't in fstab
<stinkball> spec: yeah... i tried that :-P i guess i have to look harder now
<tnjb_> spec: I'm current running this ubuntu session from booting off the live CD so my /etc/hosts file is set as the default
<Spec> stinkball: good luck
<ToHellWithGA> i would like to format a minidisc to ext2 so i can use a persistent live CD session.  the minidisc has a 2048 block sector size instead of a 512 block sector size, so parted/gparted don't like to work with it.  any ideas?
<songo> yes, and the so version?
<prophet> i wanted to try this instead of windows but if you need to be a programmer to install a simple app its not really worth it..
<nubuntu> Reimu, mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<Spec> tnjb_: is it still resolving google weirdly?
<Spec> prophet: what are you trying to install?
<Paddy_EIRE> Hi all I've recently got a problem with LimeWire and Frostwire, when I load either of them it crashes the whole os and I have to reset the comp by pressing the reset switch on the tower....I've not had this prob before
<prophet> the xvid codec to see if i can view my AVI files
<nubuntu> prophet, there's a huge learning curve for ubuntu
<Reimu> nubuntu, ah, thanks, I heard the floppy drive
<Spec> the curve is less than the curve of gentoo
<Spec> >:)
<prophet> its interesting to me but its so overwhelming.
<nubuntu> Spec, yeah right
<fatejudger> crimsun: PM
<darich> it's well worth it tho'
<gdb> There's a huge learning curve for Ubuntu?  In what context?
<Spec> prophet: try using vlc: apt-get install vlc, be sure to have universe enabled
<darich> I had a pig of time getting my Acer laptop to work
<Spec> darich: what model?
<Spec> darich: my acer laptop works wonderfully
<gdb> I'd encourage people to use aptitude over apt-get!
<darich> Acer Aspire 5021
<Spec> i'd encourage people to wget and dpkg!
<riwa> where can I get linux dcpp for ubuntu?
<gdb> It makes uninstalling things a breeze.
<skavenge> everything worked out of box on my dell laptop except wireless which was easily fixed
<gdb> Spec: haha
<IseeIsee> Spec: what if out of the 3.27 I assign 2 to / and rest to swap ?
<bruenig> gdb, aptitude often times has you install way more than is necessary
<tnjb_> spec: depends on what you mean by weirdly.  nslookup returns a few IP's.  I can't traceroute (anywhere) .  I can ping google.com (72.14.207.99).  when I try to go there in a browser, it tries to get to google.co.uk rather than google.com.  then it gives the error "the connection was reset"
<darich> gawd bless Acer acpi 0.3
<da_flo> Hi. I'm on breezy and I installed fglrx to have hardware accel with my ATI gfx card. All went well, except that I am stuck with the screen resolution the driver gives me.
<da_flo> I tried adding Option "NoDDC" to my xorg.conf, as I saw on various webpages, but it doesn't work. I found the following line in /var/log/Xorg.0.log : "(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NoDDC" is not used". Any idea about this ?
<IseeIsee> Spec: and the 6 gb is for the rest of the ubuntu
<Spec> IseeIsee: you could do that, but then you'd be installing ubuntu in 2 gigs of space ....
<Spec> IseeIsee: you'd want / to be in 6gigs
<darich> tho' my ATI gfx still ain't accelerated....
<IseeIsee> oh
<darich> while in Breezey it was
<gdb> bruenig: Ah, how's that?  It uses the same dependancy information that apt does, no?
<Spec> tnjb_: what the heck type of router are you behind? :p
<prophet> yeah i like VLC i use it on xp but i thought i could get it to work on the movie player
<Spec> darich: mine's older, 1712
<prophet> another thing
<oezguer> I installed streamviewer but i cant see it in menu :(???  how can i start it??
<IseeIsee> spec: so basically I want that the 2 GB should also be used by ubuntu when it needs more space after 6 gb
<Spec> prophet: i only use vlc :p
<oezguer> streamtuner!!!
<darich> I love it tho' spec
<BFMV> can someone drop me a link HOW CAN I CHAGE THE UBUNTU MENU ICON?
<tnjb_> spec: a draytech Vigor2600G
<prophet> is there to automatically mount my NTFS partition? everytime i restart i need to remount it..?
<gdb> BFMV: You know, I've wondered that myself. :-)
<oezguer> I installed streamtuner but i cant see it in menu :(???  how can i start it??
<tnjb_> spec: I have had it for ages working pretty good with my windows install
<Spec> tnjb_: i don't know why it'd be resolving weirdly, what does your /etc/resolv.conf say now?
<stephan21_> can i get enlightenment 17 on dapper
<BFMV> gdb: what you mean?
<nubuntu> prophet, the main mistake ubuntu makes is by not including any multimedia apps or codecs at all....so the first thing new users do is spend hours trying to get repositories set and such...and without music while working..id rather be killed
<Spec> tnjb_: and what's your default route? (just type 'route' in terminal)
<bruenig> gdb, i have tried it before. Do sudo aptitude install cowbell and then sudo apt-get cowbell, aptitude will have you install much more. I think that is the right example. It also happened with xbindkeys. At that point, unless I have something that requires tons of dependencies, like non native app, i just go with apt-get
<skavenge> stephan21_: if you compile it yes, not from the repos
<Spec> nubuntu: it's not a mistake
<prophet> yay VLC did it thanks..
<darich> well Edgy should solve that nubuntu
<gdb> BFMV: You're asking how to change the menu icon, I assume, on the pull down menu bar at the top of the screen in Ubuntu.  I've often wondered how to do that, as well.
<Guest477> ok this time i checked online first... no references that help me... P4 Intel 1.6Ghz 512mb 40gb Ubuntu Server LAMP dapper, installd from 2 different CDs both presumeably good... at boot get 42949375.030000 - CRC error, Kernal Panic - Not syncing, unable to mount fs on unknown block 0,0
<darich> some of the codec install ideas they've got brewing look pretty good
<IseeIsee>  spec: so basically I want that the 2 GB should also be used by ubuntu when it needs more space after 6 gb
<gdb> bruenig: Ah, I'll try that, yes.
<stephan21_> skaven`, ty
<starfire> Hi, can anyone help, I can't install java on 6.06: I've ran apg-get update to update the repositories but apg-get install sun-java5-jre just fails with "no installation candidate" ??
<BFMV> gdb: do you know that now?
<nubuntu> i like my linux distro to at least be better than windows out of the box
<Guest477> error numbers vary after 429237
<skavenge> the multimedia codecs will -never- be included if they are nonfree, ala mp3, w32codecs, etc
<tnjb_> can I copy and paste multiple lines from my terminal window into irc?
<gdb> bruenig: that must require universe or multiverse ;-)
<gdb> BFMV: No, I don't, I still wonder how. :-)
<nubuntu> tnjb_, i wouldnt advise it
<Spec> IseeIsee: you can use the 6gig, and mount the 2gig as a storage space
<bruenig> gdb, yeah
<BFMV> gdb: so lets find out
<darich> they won't be included but they'll be made easier to install and find
<Spec> IseeIsee: make 6gigs for /, 1 gig on the 3.27gig for swap, and the rest as fat32 to share files between windows,
<IseeIsee> which format should I format the 2gig as ?
<BFMV> can someone drop me a link HOW CAN I CHAGE THE UBUNTU MENU ICON?
<Spec> IseeIsee: fat32
<IseeIsee> ubuntu will detect fat32 ?
<mborohovski> if i have a 40gig drive, would you advise to run 30gigs ubuntu, 10gigs windows?
<Spec> BFMV: please dont' repeat and please don't use caps lik ethat
<Seveas> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<starfire> sorry, that should read "apt-get update" & "apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<skavenge> darich: they're extemely easy to find and install right now, its all on the RestrictedFormatspage
<Spec> IseeIsee: yes
<tnjb_> spec: there are 2 entries in  my default route.  I will paste them in 1 at a time
<Seveas> BFMV, slocate distributor-logo
<Trazz> i am planning to run vmware on ubuntu and need to know how much memory to leave for ubuntu as the base os?
<Seveas> and change that file
<Spec> mborohovski: no, i would suggest 40 gigs ubuntu
<Spec> Trazz: 256 megs is fine
<tnjb_> spec: 192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<mborohovski> Spec: good answer :)
<Trazz> thanks :)
<BFMV> Spec: Why not?
<oezguer> I installed streamtuner but i cant see it in menu :(???  how can i start it??
<tnjb_> spec: default         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<gdb> BFMV: Well, the first thing to do is to determine which package provides the gnome applet called "Menu Bar".
<mborohovski> Spec: However, I require Windows for certain applications like Finale
<kdean06> Trazz, That depends on what you're doing. I run Doze in a virtual machine. I give it half of my memory (256) but I only ever run one.
<Spec> mborohovski: 10 gigs then, but install windows on fat32 to make file sharing easier
<anosa> how can i access a folder named with blablabla<space>blabla in terminal ??
<Spec> tnjb_: and your router is 192.168.2.1, so that's good
<skavenge> anosa: cd "this is the space"
<Spec> tnjb_: what's /etc/resolv.conf say?
<Trazz> kdean06, i want to run 3 machines if possibe.. i have 2 gigs of ram in teh box
<BFMV> gdb: and then?
<IseeIsee> Spec: you can even install Ubuntu on fat32 ?
<Spec> IseeIsee: no, i doubt that
<IseeIsee> Spec: 1 gig should be type "linux-swap" ?
<Spec> IseeIsee: install it on ext3 on your 6gig disk, use the other disk for swap and extra space for sharing files
<Spec> IseeIsee: yeap
<BFMV> gdb: How?
<mborohovski> Spec: does ubuntu not support ntfs reading?
<Spec> mborohovski: it does
<Spec> mborohovski: it doesn't support ntfs writing
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to make my Belkin F5D7050 USB
<anosa> skavenge ty
<tjb891> work
<BFMV> mborohovski: No! it doesnt
<skavenge> np
<Spec> mborohovski: you can write to ntfs with captive-ntfs, but it's not supported, nor is it reliable. (I use it, i've never had a problem, ... your choice :p)
<Spec> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Infern0o> Spec: but it does support fat32 writing, no?
<Spec> Infern0o: yes
<kdean06> Trazz, I've run Ubuntu "server" installs with 64 megs of ram. It can work then, but not too well.
<Spec> that's why fat32 = good shares
<Trazz> ok
<mborohovski> !fuse
<POVaddct> BFMV: ntfs reading is supported. however, ntfs writing is not.
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Infern0o> Spec: ok so this should work: ntfs windows, fat32 partition and ext3 for linux?
<starfire> Hi, can anyone help, I can't install java on 6.06: I've ran apg-get update to update the repositories but apg-get install sun-java5-jre just fails with "no installation candidate" ??
<starfire> sorry, that should read "apt-get update" & "apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<kdean06> Trazz, Depending on what you're going ot be doing, that could change. I would split it up evenly, but I'm not you. :-)
<Guest477> ok this time i checked online first... no references that help me... P4 Intel 1.6Ghz 512mb 40gb Ubuntu Server LAMP dapper, installd from 2 different CDs both presumeably good... at boot get 42949375.030000 - CRC error, Kernal Panic - Not syncing, unable to mount fs on unknown block 0,0
<prophet> yeah and then u need to learn howto install simple stuff
<Guest477> ok this time i checked online first... no references that help me... P4 Intel 1.6Ghz 512mb 40gb Ubuntu Server LAMP dapper, installd from 2 different CDs both presumeably good... at boot get 42949375.030000 - CRC error, Kernal Panic - Not syncing, unable to mount fs on unknown block 0,0
<Guest477> sorry lol
<Lobster> mborohovski, http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<tnjb_> spec: the same entry as my DNS setting in networking settings, which is the same as the DNS IP's that the router obtained
<Lobster> i didnt try it jet but it sounds fine...
<Lobster> it uses the originalk-wondows-ntfs-driver to read/write
<BFMV> I didnt get any answer on my question so I have to ask again!
<BFMV> can someone drop me a link HOW CAN I CHAGE THE UBUNTU MENU ICON?+
<Spec> tnjb_: so in theory it should work :-/
<tnjb_> every other web site works
<Spec> BFMV: please stop repeating and using caps
<Lobster> but in the next year there will be a new ntfs-driver for linux
<Spec> BFMV: it's rude.
<mborohovski> would you suggest installing windows first or ubuntu first?
<skavenge> BFMV: you were already answered:  slocate distributor-logo , then change the icon
<Paddy_EIRE> windows
<Spec> mborohovski: windows
<Paddy_EIRE> first
<Spec> mborohovski: if you install windows second it'll over-write your MBR
<Infern0o> !caps > BFMV
<songo> how can i see my desktop version?
<Spec> mborohovski: that's not too bad if you know how to rescue your grub
<BFMV> skavenge: slokate?
<IseeIsee> Spec: will i be able to install ubuntu packages on this 2 gigs ?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<tnjb_> spec: thanks for your help.  I think I will take my laptop to work tomorrow and see if it makes a difference on that network.
<Spec> IseeIsee: no, they'll install under the 6 gigs of /
<skavenge> BFMV: slocate distributor-logo
<Spec> tnjb_: yes, rule out that it's not the laptop :p
<Paddy_EIRE> u can change this
<skavenge> BFMV: and you need to replace those icons shown
<IseeIsee> when do you think 6 gb space would run out ?
<vaportrace> greetings
<IseeIsee> also how many space would Ubuntu take to install ?
<tnjb_> spec: well I'm sure the laptops ok because it happens on the PC when booted into ubuntu as well
<Spec> IseeIsee: i don't know
<Paddy_EIRE> when its full
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Spec> tnjb_: :-/
<starfire> I'll try one more time, hopefully someone can help?......
<starfire> Hi, can anyone help, I can't install java on 6.06: I've ran apg-get update to update the repositories but apg-get install sun-java5-jre just fails with "no installation candidate" ??
<Spec> tnjb_: oh
<javiolo> hi
<starfire> sorry, that should read "apt-get update" & "apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<Spec> tnjb_: so it is the network....weird though that it's only ubuntu
<tich> i am in the process of switching from ubuntu to xubuntu and somehow my xfce menu in the panel isn't working. how do i fix it?
<Spec> !multiverse > starfire
<Paddy_EIRE> <starfire> Use Easy-Ubuntu
<prophet> anyone have any idea why that XM something player plays my mp3s all distorted, i want to use it instead of the movie player
<tnjb_> spec: yeah, reall odd.  if your hanging around tomorrow, I will let you know how I go.
<IseeIsee> tich: why are you switching to xubuntu ?
<kdean06> starfire, You need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure you uncomment out the universe and multiverse repositories. The file is well explained in there.
<tnjb_> spec: thank again!
<Paddy_EIRE> <prophet> use easy_ubuntu
<vaportrace> does anyone have a good tutorial link for setting up apache on Ubuntu or debian?
<prophet> whats that
<tich> IseeIsee, well nautilus wasn't working very well in ubuntu and i wanted to check it out i heard that it was faster
<kdean06> vaportrace, What are you going to be using this for?
<vaportrace> kdean06: a home based web server
<skavenge> vaportrace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/APACHE
<kdean06> vaportrace, Okay, let me see what I cna find for you. I run my own with Dapper. :-)
<IseeIsee> tich: what is nautilus ?
<IseeIsee> gusy do we need antivirus softwares in Ubuntu ?
<skavenge> IseeIsee: gnome's default file browser
<gdb> BFMV: Looks like it's gnome-panel, which doesn't include any icons.  It could be compiled into the application or it could be reading it from somewhere else.  I'm digging a bit here.
<vaportrace> Ya kdean06 am more like towards administration of the thing
<prophet> whats easy_ubuntu
<BFMV> after "slocate distributor-logo" i receive a list with 9 places! which one is the right one?
<mborohovski> Spec:
<mborohovski> whoops
<kdean06> vaportrace, Have you looked at any of the control panels?
<tich> nautilus is the program that runs most of the behind the scenes stuff in gnome. file management etc.
<nasty_b> Hey guys. I'm currently using Ubuntu Desktop-AMD24 6.06. I love the "Add/Remove Programs" and "Synaptic", its great for installing popular packages that are on the list, such as mysql etc. However, I want to install something thats not on the list and I don't know how to do that. I downloaded the program I want to install, and then I extracted that file into a folder on my desktop. I am a complete linux newbie so could someone people h
<mborohovski> Spec: see, i've used lilo since forever (under debian)
<mborohovski> and i dont know jack about grub
<kdean06> vaportrace, That can make it all a bit easier, and more fun to work with.,
<skavenge> IseeIsee: no antivirus needed, unless you want to scan emails your sending out so your not a carrier ..
<mborohovski> but iirc i installed debian first, added windows into lilo, and then installed windows onto the extra partition
<vaportrace> kdean06: K
<mborohovski> it never overwrote my mbr
<IseeIsee> why don't we need an antivirus in linux ?
<skavenge> IseeIsee: theres no viruses ;)
<tich> is anyone familiar enough with xubuntu to help  me figure out how to get the menu button to work?
<rysiek|pl> IseeIsee: you need an antivir on linux
<IseeIsee> why ?
<vaportrace> kdean06: thought apache was mostly command line driven and administrated
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: uh no you dont
<oezguer> how can i watch videos at google or web sites ? anycodes to install.. pls help...
<mborohovski> Spec: how do i "rescue my grub"?
<IseeIsee> does that means linux is open for anyone to make just 1 virus & send it through ?
<BrokenSegue> what's a good general purpose IDE that runs under Ubuntu?
<kdean06> vaportrace, I can point you to a tutorial for Apache2, MySQL, PHP, a decently secure e-mail setup and a control panel. It's a bit out of date as of... oh, last night, but I can point you to people who might know more. :-)
<polpak> BrokenSegue: IDE for which language ?
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: yeah, I know, "nobody writes virouses for linux" and "linux is such a safe system", blah blah
<skavenge> IseeIsee: they have to have root to be able to do anything .. i think you need to look into linux security better
<BrokenSegue> are there any general IDEs? Like visual studio? Mainly java.
<vaportrace> kdean06: Hey its a direction :)
<IseeIsee> skavenge i'm a newbie into linux world
<mborohovski> IseeIsee: as long as you don't run everything as root (which you shouldn't), then even if you do get a "virus" it'll only, at maximum, affect your user
<mborohovski> in which case you can login as root and deal with it
<skavenge> exactly
<IseeIsee> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<kdean06> ryanakca, Linux isn't safe because "people don't target it". It has to do with the multiple layers opf permissions limiting damage if viruses do hit.
<skavenge> rootkit's are what you need to worry about, and by default ubuntu blocks all incoming so unless you open a port to something your pretty safe
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: but then, suddenly, somebody writes a pretty strong and able virous, using some security hole, and woot! thousands of systems go down
<kdean06> vaportrace, Go ahead and join #ravencore on this server, I'm in there and we specialize in this stuff, you'll find some answers there. :-)
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: there are viruses for linux. but they won't run in many environments, because distros are too different. and if one runs a virus as non-root, the virus cannot do much.
<oezguer> anycodes for flash to watch videos at webseites google..??? pls help
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: are you a conspiracy theorist? ive run linux for 10 years and this hasnt happened yet
<vaportrace> just a thought, anyone know how many of the protected ring processor modes linux actually uses?
<mborohovski> POVaddct: right. and if you're running anything as root without already knowing its a virus, thats _your_ fault
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: with no antivirus
<vaportrace> kdean06: thanks for the help will try them
<Spec> mborohovski: umm
<Spec> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Spec> mborohovski: ^^
<Spec> mborohovski: we were talking about 'recoveringubuntuafterinstallingwindows' right? :p
<oezguer> anycodes or something for FLASH to watch videos at webseites google..??? pls help
<amortvigil> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mborohovski> Spec: i hatechu :p
<Spec> mborohovski: i used to use lilo, then i used grub a few years back ... grub is way better than lilo will ever hope to be
<rysiek|pl> skavenge, POVaddct: i prefer to have this 1% CPU less because of ClamAV then to find out that after those 10 years somebody finally found a way to write a virous for linux
<POVaddct> mborohovski: well, anyone who is working as root all the time is a complete idiot
<ryanakca> kdean06: what the bleep are you talking about?
<mborohovski> POVaddct: agreed.
<TaF> can anyone tell me why my live cd will not load the kernel?
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: well thats a personal issue .. aliens might land some day but i dont lock myself in an underground bunker
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: btw, doesn't clamAV only scan for win32 viruses?
<skavenge> its not scanning for 'linux' viruses i know that
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, i have a command line question
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: nope. all virouses they can lay their hands on
<IseeIsee> what is it that Ubuntu has what Mandriva does not have ?
<ryanakca> kdean06: I haven't spokent in here since before lunch... 8 hours ago...
<kdean06> ryanakca, My apologies, mistab.
<rysiek|pl> IseeIsee: apt
<IseeIsee> or to say why would Ubuntu be better
<jchico> hello, are there any guides on how I can get my PSP detected by Ubuntu?
<ryanakca> kdean06: np
<Guest477> honestly, with a reasonable amount of precaution... running windows 15 years or so, i have never once contracted a virus or malicious software
<TaF> can anyone tell me why my live cd wont boot kernel?
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: the linux viruses are just proof-of-concept thingies
<yoshiznit123> how would i rename all the files in a directory (some of which have spaces) if i have a sed command to do it?
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: it needs a database of virii before it can find them .. wheres the linux database?
<polpak> BrokenSegue: there are some editors, eclipse is the only full fledged ide I know of
<definity> i need some help when i go to use dpkg i get the erorr msg saying dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: go read at clamav's website. they have their own db
<Guest477> skavenge>> i been waiting for that lol
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: if a "real" virus for linux has been seen in the wild, the net would know
<Guest477> no virus defs no antivirus
<definity> any one knw what the problem could be?
<krism> definity: is "synaptic" or another instance of apt-get running?
<ryanakca> definity: clsoe aptitude or adept or synaptic... or anyother package manager :)
<jchico> how come Ubuntu can't find /dev/sd* devices on my comp?
<krism> definity: or the ubuntu update app updating?
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: 'a' database though, i doubt theres even 'linux' virii in it
<definity> oh thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: great. and in that very moment I would definetely prefer myself on the other side of the antivirus wall ;)
<prophet> where can u get more themes for ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: just let me check
<nasty_b> I'm currently using Ubuntu Desktop-AMD24 6.06. I love the "Add/Remove Programs" and "Synaptic", its great for installing popular packages that are on the list, such as mysql etc. However, I want to install something thats not on the list and I don't know how to do that. I downloaded the program I want to install, and then I extracted that file into a folder on my desktop. I am a complete linux newbie so could someone people help me out
<Jesus> Did anyone write to me... cuz I was out for like two hours and I missed it. If you are still here, send it again.
<Jesus> All: my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<polpak> rysiek|pl: how would an antivirus protect you from virii that are unknown/undeveloped ?
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: you still don't see that a virus cannot infect the system when executed with user rights
<mborohovski> Spec: so if i install linux then windows, i shouldnt REALLY have a problem, right?
<prophet> nasty there is some kind of configure file u need to run "./configure" after that i have no idea
<Spec> mborohovski: you'll need to follow that guide
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: man, have you heard about something called "bugs" and "priviledge escalation"?
<Spec> mborohovski: but you won't really have a problem :p
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: of course i have
<nasty_b> hmm...
<skavenge> there are very few services that even have the potential for holes
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: that's why frequent kernel updating / patching is recommended
<mnp> crimsun: non of the other acpi options work; i tried: pci=noacpi, pci=noapic, and acpi=noirq
<rysiek|pl> polpak: ofcourse, somebody will go down. but then somebody will send the virous file to the DB team and woot - there you have a definition in the db
<yoshiznit123> how do i rename all the files in a directory (some of which have spaces) if i have a sed command to do it? something like for i in `ls`; do mv $i `echo $i | sed -e "some sed"`; done, except it doesn't work cuz of spaces
<rysiek|pl> polpak: that's the way "evben" windows' virouses db's work, btw
<Lobster> n8
<polpak> rysiek|pl: most of the OSS community is more concerned with how the virus infected the system in the first place (what exploit, etc was used) rather than cleaning them up when they appear
<polpak> rysiek|pl: which is why there are ~no virii available
<tzfardea> hey, can you help me please? i can't play audio CDs from the cdrom using xmms
<skavenge> i cant find anything on the clamav website database list for anything linux virri related
<tzfardea> im using ubuntu 6.06
<oezguer> anycodes or something for FLASH to watch videos at webseites google..??? pls help
<ryanakca> yoshiznit123: Bulk Rename from Xubuntu... aptitude search it :)
<polpak> rysiek|pl: as soon as a potential exploit is identified it gets patched. Typically this occurs long before any virii appear to exploit the flaw
<Expedia> can you extract with tar and destroy the .tar file while extracting?
<yoshiznit123> ryanakca, im not running xfce :-) surely theres a way to do it from the command line though?
<polpak> rysiek|pl: if you prefer, you can think of all your open source software as being your antivirus software
<POVaddct> Expedia: afaik no
<_absolution_> hey how do you get videoplay back on a dvd player.....it wont work
<polpak> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rysiek|pl> polpak: of course. usually. but 1. you can never be too cautious, 2. remember that most AV software have heuristics. they don't really need a def to identify a virous
<ryanakca> yoshiznit123: yes, since you can do it from xfce... but theres a catch
<ryanakca> yoshiznit123: I don't know how :)
<skavenge> _absolution_: instructions under restrictedformats on the wiki as well
<POVaddct> polpak: well thats a bit too simple. although the kernel sources are open to anyone, there are still security relevant bugs in it that show up months later.
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: a virous for Linux, especially for you, in the ClamAV database is, for egzample, Backdoor.Linux.Suki.A
<POVaddct> polpak: of course, once they are found, the get fixed rather quick
<polpak> POVaddct: yes, and they get fixed.. historically this occurs before any virii appear
<polpak> POVaddct: so how will your av software do better than that?
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: and what does it infect?
<mnp> im having trouble with my soundcard not being assigned an IRQ. crimsun was helping me before. is crimsun still around?
<amortvigil> what do i do wrong my apache keep saying : apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: you asked if there are Linux virouses defs in the DB, you have been answered. you can check for yourself
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: point is it doesnt do anything without root
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well! :)
<POVaddct> polpak: i didnt say that to promote av software. i just wanted to say that open source is not a guarantee for secure software.
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: possibly. but, as I said, I prefer to have a wee bit of protection too much, rather than too little
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: agreed
<POVaddct> polpak: but its still better than keeping the source closed
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool, I just installed the FPS game Sauerbraten and it is very well done.. and free...
<Spec> !games
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, can someone help me with a makefile problem ?
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: check out the ubuntu site
<polpak> rysiek|pl: av software is by definition a conflict of intrest
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: wtf is sauerbraten?
<skavenge> any of that has to have an open port to get to you as well, which if you run a tight system limits the ability to get in at all
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: i think there's two FPSs that are linked that are both OSS - i haven't tried them yet though
<Jack_Sparrow> Spec: I wasnt impressed with that site info
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: maybe the icculus one was good then
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: of course! same goes to windows' users! if you don't use root account all the time, keep your ports shut and so on and so forth
<Jack_Sparrow> Cube and Sauerbraten are both good
<rysiek|pl> polpak: how come?
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, can someone help me with a makefile problem ?
<prophet> anyone suggestions on why the XMMS player plays my mp3s distorted?>
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: I was referring to: cube http://www.cubeengine.com/ and Nexuiz http://www.nexuiz.com/
<polpak> rysiek|pl: they don't solve real problems, only provide bandaids for "current" problems. If there are no more virii, there are no more av programs
<Spec> polpak: so, it's my personal belief that anti-virii companies create the virii themself - they have everything to gain
<polpak> rysiek|pl: it is in their best intrest that people create vulnerable software, and that others create software to exploit it
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: the problem is, there usually *is* something you missed. and a small utility that keeps a look-out on such a possibility is not much of a burden, but *can* be much of a help
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: many-lines-of-defense strategy?
<Da_Putzler> Could I ask someone to compile a program for me please ? I am having no luck on this end... it's real tiny
<polpak> Spec: they certainly promote and utalize fear based propaganda to ensure users continue to come to them for av updates
<rysiek|pl> polpak: agreed. does that mean that AV software is *bad*? in that case, let's fire all the policemen and firefighters, on the same grounds
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: all ports incoming are denied by default, so 'missing' something means you opened it intentionally
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: something like that, yeah
<mumbles-laptop> ok my ubuntu install isent working
<Spec> polpak: i do not believe that they do not write/search for exploits themselves
<mborohovski> danm it. my ms license agreement with mit expired. wonder if i can get it renewed
<Spec> polpak: :)
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: as long as the different mechanisms don't interfere, its okay
<paddyvaughan> hello
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: agreed againg
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, can someone help me with a makefile problem ?
<Seveas> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nubuntu> does anyone know what im going to ask next?
<polpak> rysiek|pl: the criminal justice system is similiarly  flawed yes. Rather than removing/relieving the social and economic pressures that promote crime, they just lock people up for an abitrary interval, release them, and repeat
<TaF> why doesnt my ubuntu live cd boot the kernel?
<IseeIsee> I think Ubuntu still takes alot of time to startup, they need to improve here
<rysiek|pl> skavenge: the history has shown two things: 1. there is always one more vulnerability/configuration error you missed; 2. people don't learn from history
<nubuntu> TaF, did you check its md5sum before you burned it?
<Seveas> IseeIsee, you should guess what the goals are for edgy ;)
<TaF> no'
<b1shop> anyone have a list of streaming radio stations that work with the xmms applet?
<nubuntu> TaF, maybe it got corrupted
<IseeIsee> what is edgy ?
<b1shop> <-- bored!  ;-)
<polpak> rysiek|pl: but you already said that av won't actually help against 0-day virii
<skavenge> rysiek|pl: *shrug* if you know what your doing it isnt difficult, but to each his own
<arooni-linux> is there  keyboard shortcut to switching desktops
<TaF> i mean, i can get the boot menu to come up, i can choose my boot options...
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: ehm, what was the second part. i forgot...   :))
<polpak> rysiek|pl: good security policies do
<Seveas> !edgy > IseeIsee
<rysiek|pl> polpak: ok, now we're getting to sociology, politics and philosophy, a bit OT ;)
<polpak> rysiek|pl: you started it
<TaF> but when it says"booting the kernel"
<TaF> it craps out
<b1shop> POVaddct, crtl+alt+ right/left arrot
<soyvisita> i have a problem
<rysiek|pl> polpak: yeah, and I'm prepared to take the blame
<Jesus> All: my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<POVaddct> b1shop: huh?
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, polpak: you might want to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic 
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: second part of what?
<Jack_Sparrow> TaF: What video card what cpu, any other OS on that box
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: good point
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: just kidding. the "2. people don't learn from history"
<arooni-linux> folks
<Spec> sweet release of death!
<Spec> i mean, done with work. see ya'll
<arooni-linux> is there ayway to siwtch desktops without themouse
<Spec[x] > arooni-linux: perhaps ctrl+tab
<TaF> jack_sparrow, intel laptop, no other os. 82852 mobo
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: lol, right, man am I dumb
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni-linux: alt ctrl arrow left or right.. something like that
<arooni-linux> Jack_Sparrow: thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Da_Putzler> <---- needs help with MAKEFILE problem
<Jack_Sparrow> taf, try the vesa and some other boot options
<TaF> i did
<abo> arooni-linux: ctrl+alt + right   (or left)
<TaF> i tried every boot option available
<Ayabara> anyone got a good torrent client to recommend? I've been using azureus, but I just don't like it..
<Seveas> Da_Putzler, why don't you just ask your question?
<rysiek|pl> polpak: yeah, but good security policies maigh have a flaw somewhere. and you just have one single chance more that you will actually *have* the virous filtered by the AV system, even though the policies failed at some point. that's enough for me to use AV's on Linux. Nothing lost, wee bit gained.
<rysiek|pl> and no more OT from me here, I promise ;)
<arooni-linux> is there a way of getting ubuntu to appear on two monitors (one bigger montior combined) ?? (i'm using dapper & vmware workstation )
<Da_Putzler> I got the source from here: http://download.berlios.de/beepmedialib/BeepMediaLibrary-0.12.tar.gz and ran the make command and it wont compile properly...
<starfire> I've tried adding universe and multiverse but that still doesn't help -can't install sun-java5-jure
<starfire> anymore ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> TaF: there are some manual entries you can try, but it is better to find a distro that has the best drivers for your hardware, Intel laptops are not terribly OS friendly except for windows
<starfire> sun-java5-jre I mean
<rysiek|pl> To get On Topic and make the ops less hate me: I remember there is a way of doing this, but I can't recall how; manpages also didn't help here. Suppose I have two repo's in sources.list (A and B), which, among other packages, hold two different versions of package some.deb. The B repo is more up-to-date but apt clearly uses the A repo. how to tell apt to use repo B for package some.deb, and only for this package?
<nasty_b> Hey guys when I type ./configure to install a program I get this error (|| indicates a line change): ./configure: line 273: cc: command not found || big/little test failed || error, no memalign() but sse enabled, either disable it or use --enable-memalign-hack
<polpak> rysiek|pl: meh.. I think the history of OSS and it's almost nonexistant virii instances speaks for itself
<rysiek|pl> polpak: #ubuntu-offtopic, shall we? ;)
<polpak> nasty_b: did you install build-essential
<nasty_b> Not that I know of
<POVaddct> rysiek|pl: i only know how to specify a version number: apt-get install packagename=number
<markit86> nasty_b: did you install gcc
<polpak> rysiek|pl: nah.. I'm done. You won't convince me. And you won't be convinced. Little point in continuing ;p
<Seveas> !tell nasty_b about compiling
<mis1> how do I launch an app *before* another? I have to launch an app and wait for it too finish loading *before* trying to launch the next... am writing sh script now and don't know how to do this :(
<mborohovski> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<starfire> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate    How do I solve this???
<TaF> thanx jack
<rysiek|pl> POVaddct: thx anyways :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rysiek|pl> polpak: yeah, you're probably right :)
<polpak> starfire: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<jchico> can anyone help me on how come Ubuntu doesn't detect sd* devices on my system?
<polpak> starfire: and be sure to get the universe repos
<smong> every time i try and use screen it says "Must be connected to a terminal." i am even using ssh with the -t option
<Da_Putzler> <--- could somone compile a little file for me please, I dont know what I am doing wrong this side: here's the source: http://download.berlios.de/beepmedialib/BeepMediaLibrary-0.12.tar.gz
<polpak> Da_Putzler: perhaps if you said what the error was
<POVaddct> smong: in which environment do you use screen?
<Da_Putzler> I get a "gtk+-2.0 was not gound in pkg-config search path".. but cant find the package to install
<Seveas> Da_Putzler, libgtk2.0-dev
<skavenge> you need the gtk devs
<smong> POVaddct, i'm using ssh if thats what you mean
<tuxtux> ciao
<Da_Putzler> thanks, will give it a go
<POVaddct> smong: you use ssh to log in and then run screen?
<gregg__> jchico: you scsi adapter isn't detected?
<smong> POVaddct, yes
<starfire> polpak: cant find sun-java-bin either, tried universe and multiverse also...
<Da_Putzler> all of this for 1 little plugin... man
<POVaddct> smong: which machine do you ssh to?
<mnp> Spec: do you think you could help me where crimsun left off?
<jchico> gregg__: nevermind, I found out what was the problem
<smong> POVaddct: er its a rented server
<gregg__> ok
<Seveas> starfire, sun-java5-bin (only exists on i386)
<POVaddct> smong: seems it is not installed properly
<POVaddct> smong: after a ssh login, there should be a controlling terminal
<livecd64> During boot up of the newly installed system, i get PCI listing, then it lists ACPI 9, then everything stops ...
<POVaddct> smong: what is the output of the "tty" command before running screen?
<smong> POVaddct, with ls -l the group is utmp, is that correct?
<starfire> seveas: you lost me, im running i386, just need to get java working
<Jack_Sparrow> livecd64: what video card in that beast
<smong> POVaddct, aha it says "not a tty"
<POVaddct> smong: the group of what?
<smong> POVaddct, the screen program, ls -l /usr/bin/screen
<POVaddct> smong: the ownership of the screen binary is not important for that
<livecd64> a cheap HIS Radeon from ATI, Jack_Sparrow.
<starfire> seveas: E: Package sun-java5-bin has no installation candidate
<Jack_Sparrow> livecd64: Youll need to read the bot
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<POVaddct> smong: somehow after ssh login, the shell has no controlling tty (f*cked up ssh and/or login config?)
<Seveas> starfire, search for java in applicatinos  add applications
<smong> POVaddct, hmm. i did try su - <my login name>, but i doubt that would make any difference
<livecd64> Thank you, Jack_Sparrow. Using the LiveCD it works though ...
<amortvigil> how to undo a symlink?
<nubuntu> rm
<Jack_Sparrow> livecd probably in vesa mode
<POVaddct> smong: it makes a difference. because the controlling tty's owner is still root, not your user.
<POVaddct> smong: you must do a real login as that user, not su - username from root.
<livecd64> Can i use vesa mode for the installed system, Jack_Sparrow ?
<smong> POVaddct, i dont have root access, i was logging in again with what i used to connect to ssh with
<Jack_Sparrow> livecd64: You have been through the livecd and run the install icon on the desktop correct?
<polpak> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<livecd64> yes, Jack_Sparrow.
<polpak> starfire: it's in multiverse.. either you don't have the repo enabled or you haven't updated your package listings
<Cooner750> Can someone here please send me a copy of the Ubuntu Dapper sources.list with extra repositories enabled?
<POVaddct> smong: ah okay. but i don't think that helps.
<Da_Putzler> POV: I've installed gtk2 dev files and tried again, it still wont compile... looking for BMP package which doesnt exist...
<smong> POVaddct, i have tried from putty and ssh on a livecd, so is it likely to be the login script that is messing it up?
<starfire> Seveas: from the Applications menu?, don't have Add applications as an option, only add/remove programs and the search in there can't find it
<Paddy_EIRE> <Cooner750> Could u send me the same list as mine is a little broken
<Cooner750> If I can find one I will
<Jack_Sparrow> livecd64: LEt me boot a spare PC for a sec..?
<Paddy_EIRE> cheers
<Seveas> starfire, ah!
<Seveas> then you're not on dapper 
<POVaddct> smong: maybe they don't want users to run interactive tools on that machine
<Cooner750> Paddy_EIRE: I think I will use this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<Cooner750> Seems ok
<starfire> Seveas: I'm on 6.06 LTS
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one mate
<POVaddct> smong: which login shell is set for your user?
<livecd64> Jack_Sparrow: I am trying with Kubuntu now, is that different in that respect ?
<Seveas> starfire, then you've succeeded in thoroughly confusing me
* pike_ grumbles about prism2 and dapper
<smong> POVaddct, it looks like bash and TERM is set to rxvt
<javiolo> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Damn, you could have told me that 10 seconds ago..
<Seveas> starfire, could you put /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<javiolo> anyone here uses enlightenment ?
<livecd64> i am slow ...
<Guest777> somehow i doubt it lol
<Jack_Sparrow> livecd64: I have a PC here that did that same thing on Kubuntu but has worked flawlessly with Ubuntu
<IseeIsee> is Google Talk available on Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> IseeIsee, you can use any jabber client, like gaim, gajim, psi....
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont know that gaim supports google talk yet, but it may work
<Seveas> it does
<smong> POVaddct, SHELL is set to /bin/sh
<livecd64> Aha. I could not install the ATI driver if the system does not boot, or could i ?
<starfire> Seveas: sorry, probably me being stupid.
<POVaddct> smong: and /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash?
<starfire> Seveas: simon@starcat:/etc/apt$ cat sources.list
<starfire> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<starfire> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<starfire> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<starfire> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<starfire> ## distribution.
<starfire> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<starfire> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<starfire> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<smong> POVaddct, yes
<starfire> ## repository.
<starfire> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<starfire> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<starfire> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<starfire> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.152.196.42]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pike_> livecd64: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 && chroot /mnt/hda1 something like that
<Seveas> hell....
<Seveas> what's so difficult about using a pastebin
<mborohovski> now when partitioning, all ext3, fat32, and swap partitions should be primary?
<skavenge> ;)
<Shak-> where are the wifi module files stored in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)? specifically ipw2200
<Seveas> Shak-, slocate ipw2200 
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: Will you be using windows on that machine as well
<mborohovski> Jack: yes
<seanism> what IRC clients do you guys use?
<POVaddct> smong: hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: Windows will be your primary C partition
<pike_> irssi
<Shak-> ah, ipw2200.ko is what im after I guess
#ubuntu 2006-07-18
<POVaddct> seanism: irssi
<mborohovski> hm?
<Seveas> Shak-, yes
<rhican> why isn't amsn in apt ?
<smong> seanism, miranda
<mborohovski> im installing linux first, then windows
<Seveas> rhican, because it is
<skavenge> irssi here as well
<mborohovski> and im going to be using linux for the majority of my work
<vaportrace> Anyone know which of the protected modes that debian uses on the processor?
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: create a fat32 and let the Ubuntu install program use ann unallocated space
<seanism> ty smong
<rhican> why can't i find amsn? :)
<Seveas> rhican, look for it in applications  add/remove
<rhican> (dapper drake)
<jrib> how can I convert and image to grayscale using imagemagick's convert?  convert -colorspace GRAY -colors 8 in out, doesn't seem to be working for me
<jrib> s/and/an
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: Same here except for some toys and tings I am working to port over
<mborohovski> Jack: i'm doing it with the manual partitioning right now, how can i do it?
<MystaMax> Can someone recommend a alternative to top or ps -aux?  Isn't there a better solution other then the ones stated????
<rhican> Seveas, i've looked, and i've used the search function nothing there
<skavenge> MystaMax: what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: is there anything on your drive at the moment
<jrib> MystaMax: system > administration > system monitor
<rhican> nor is any "amsn" in apt-cache in search
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski:what program are you using to create these partitions
<mborohovski> Jack: everything is backed up, so nothing that i wouldn't be willing to format
<mborohovski> right now, just the ubuntu installer
<Seveas> rhican, it really is there 
<Seveas> !info amsn
<MystaMax> skavenge, someone recommended to me a program similar to top, but it was a little easier to read
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<MystaMax> jrib, I'm sorry, I meant to say from the command line
<rhican> i'll look for it again then ..
<skavenge> MystaMax: oh dunno i use top personally didnt know there was another one
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: Use gparted and create an NTFS of whatever size you want, a smaller fat32 and leave it at that.  I would still install XP first, but it only takes an extra step to install UB first
<MystaMax> skavenge, I think its called htop, but I can't find it
<POVaddct> smong: if you are just logged in, what is the output of "ls -l /proc/$$/fd/0"?
<xordae> hey, I just installed Ubuntu 6.06, and the installer crashed at 95%.. where do I see the log that I need to upload again?
<jrib> !info htop
<mborohovski> Jack: why create NTFS and fat32?
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (dapper), package size 42 kB, installed size 164 kB
<b1shop> can anyone tell me why my laptop will only *occasionally* display the battery meter?
<jrib> MystaMax: have you enabled universe repository?
<prophet> i fallowed that ATI driver thing it worked fine..
<b1shop> and what does "LTS" stand for in 6.06?
<xordae> also, it killed my Grub, no way I can get back into Windoze right now... help? :(
<jrib> b1shop: long term support
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: You dont have to have NTFS and FAT32, just that XP really wants to see NTFS partition
<prophet> i did that auto mount thing but it mounts them to the desktop how do i change that?
<b1shop> jrib, how long?
<b1shop> 5yrs like centos?
<deb_user> can anybody tell me where I can find a list of all the available ubuntu repositories?
<MystaMax> jrib, thanks!
<Seveas> !lts
<Jack_Sparrow> xordae:  fdisk /mbr
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<b1shop> tymv
<deb_user> I'm looking for repositories in other languages, namely spanish
<deb_user> for dapper, btw
<kupo> spacey: you still around?
<smong> POVaddct, lrwx------ 1 blah /proc/5530/fd/0 -> /dev/pts/5
<mborohovski> Jack: can't i just create three partitions: ext3 (40gigs), swap (800mb), fat32(whatever's left)
<mborohovski> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> prophet, you just want the icons off the desktop but the drives still mounted correct?
<livecd64> pike_: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && chroot /mnt/sda1
<livecd64> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/sda1: Operation not permitted
<skavenge> wow htop is pretty spiff
<definity> have any off you heard of autoscan?
<prophet> yes off the desktop but still to mount on start yp
<TaF> hello
<deb_user> can anybody tell me where I can find a list of all the available ubuntu repositories?
<POVaddct> smong: hmm, but /dev/pts/5 is a terminal
<jrib> skavenge: colorful
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: feel free to do it any way you want...  Im just telling you what will be the easiest and has the most chance of sucess..
<xordae> Jack_Sparrow .. in the terminal, or are you talking about the Ms Dos fdisk? Terminal says Unable to open /mbr
<jrib> !easysource > deb_user
<skavenge> jrib: yeah the graphs for percentages at the top are nice
<smong> POVaddct, ps ux shows pts/5 in the TTY column too
<Jack_Sparrow> xordae: yes, dod fdisk
<Jack_Sparrow> dos
<jrib> how can I convert and image to grayscale using imagemagick's convert?  convert -colorspace GRAY -colors 8 in out, doesn't seem to be working for me
<IraqiGeek> hi
<mborohovski> Jack: so you're saying windows won't install on a fat32 partition?
<POVaddct> smong: but "tty" says "not a tty"?
<deb_user> thanks jrib
<smong> POVaddct, yeah thats right
<xordae> right.. i gotta find me a bootable cd somewhere.. not sure if I can even get this CD out right now.. I tried on different occasions.. meh :)
<IraqiGeek> im having problems with ACPI under xubuntu 6.06
<cparker> nubuntu: When I type 'mount', I do not see the SMB share that is causing my problem.
<Trazz> how do you enable sshd server and ftp server on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: No I didnt say that.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib:  try digikam
<Jack_Sparrow> prophet, you just want the icons off the desktop but the drives still mounted correct?
<prophet> yes
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I'll take a look.  I was trying to understand the syntax for convert though
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone recommend a good file sharing/peer2peer app?? (not LimeWire or FrostWire)
<xordae> I think i"ll just use the Grub fixer off the Mepis CD..
<dash`> anybody know of a good batch mp3 tagger?
<Shak-> is there an ubuntu release for the IEEE80211 subsystem?
<jrib> !icons > prophet
<Jack_Sparrow> prophet: term   gconf-editor
<mumbles-laptop> ok - i have installed ubuntu desktop and yet i still dont have an x
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: amule?
<Trazz> how do you enable sshd server and ftp server on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> browse to apps/nautilus/desktop uncheck volumes_visable
<jrib> !ssh > Trazz
<prophet> thank you fellas
<Paddy_EIRE>  <pike_>is it safe
<jrib> !ftp > Trazz
<b1shop> anyone happen to use evolution with exchange connector?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Trazz> jrib, i need to enable the sshd and ftp server on my ubuntu box
<mumbles-laptop> anyone happen to know how to install gnome via the command line ?
<jrib> Trazz: ubotu sent you some info, check your private messages
<IraqiGeek> when i boot from the liveCD, the kernel detects all the harwdare fine, and there are no ACPI problems. However, after installing xubuntu on the laptop, I get ACPI invalid checksum error. Any ideas?
<gregg__> dash`: easytag maybe?
<tokyoturnip> I have a question for someone familiar with pptp-linux. I find that when pptp connects it create a route of the dynamic IP that was assigned to it and trys to route through PPP0 making a loop. I can manually remove the route and create the correct route. However I tried using nodefaultroute in options.pptp, however that does not takecare of the probelm. Any suggestions. i was considering adding route info to ip-up script. (BTW I am a 
<Dial_tone> somebody here showed me how to get cleaner output from dpkg -l once. wish i remembered
<markit86> Trazz: sudo apt-get install sshd
<techrush> i need a script to run everytime i boot but before x starts...where can i put it ?
<bart3k> techrush: .xinitrc
<jrib> markit86: the package is actuall openssh-server I believe
<helpme> Saveas: why did you ban me, I pasted the file like you asked???!
<jrib> helpme: he meant paste it on the pastebin website: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Trazz> jrib, i didnt get anthying
<XiXaQ> I have to cd images in mds/mdf format. How can I mount them as cd-roms in Ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> two.
<Jack_Sparrow> IraqiGeek: If you havbe USB 2.0 enabled in bios try turning that off or set it to 1.1 for now
<b1shop> moount -o loop
<techrush> bart3k: where is .xinitrc ?
<jrib> !ssh > jrib
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: less safe than not running it. but ive never had a problem
<bart3k> techrush: /home/your_login/.xinitrc
<helpme> jrib: how was I supposed to know that, sorry, but I'm a new comer here, a warning and recommendation first would have been nice...
<IraqiGeek> jack, no USB2, the laptop is an Acer C100 tablet pc (its a P3 based on the Intel 440MX)
<sky123> hi...i know that when a regular user logins and tries to become root, he or she needs to use sudo and su is not allowed...but sudo is.. where is this feature in the linux file system and how is it enabled?
<nasty_b> When running "./configure" I get this error: "./configure: line 2958: qmake: command not found" Can anyone help me out?
<crimsun> nasty_b: what are you trying to compile?
<nasty_b> MythTV
<crimsun> nasty_b: apt-get build-dep mythv
<jrib> helpme: usually you are just banned to stop the scrolling, he probably just forgot to unmute you afterwards, but you should talk with him or just forget about it and try to get help again
<techrush> i need the script to have root access though bart3k
<skavenge> what is this error - XIO:  fatal IO error 9 (Bad file descriptor) on X server ":0.0" after 3201 requests (3199 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<crimsun> nasty_b: mythtv, rather
<pike_> sky123: to disable the root password you would do passwd -l root. of course you would want sudo access setup already in /etc/sudoers
<techrush> im trying to configure my intel 950gma video card for widescreen resolution and having a lot of trouble
<nasty_b> what will that do?
<jrib> Trazz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Trazz> thanks much.
<crimsun> nasty_b: after that, apt-get install qmake
<mborohovski> what's the reason i should use windows under ntfs and not fat32?
<Trazz> which one of those ftpd is good?
<sky123> pike_: okay...can you elaborate...as I am trying to uderstand "how" this was setup..and want to propogate the same fature to another linux box...as I love the security model implemented in ubuntu
<crimsun> nasty_b: installs what you need to build it.
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: FIle size limitations in fat32
<nasty_b> ah ok, thanks alot
<jrib> Trazz: I don't use any, but I see a lot of people recommend proftpd
<helpme> jrib: i'll try again. I cannot get java to install, apt-get install sun-java5-jre fails. I've updates /etc/apt/sources.list with universe and re-ran apt-get update but still no joy....
<mborohovski> Jack:hm, such as?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with an alsa error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18209 ?
<jrib> helpme: you actually need multiverse, not universe
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: Read up... I am not the local library
<IraqiGeek> lspci and dmesg output from a fresh xubuntu install http://channels.debian.net/paste/3161, same install with i686 kernel http://channels.debian.net/paste/3165, and output when booting from the liveCD http://channels.debian.net/paste/3163
<buzzed> can i run an app as root?
<jrib> buzzed: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> mborohovski: You already have your mind set on how you want to do this so ... go do it..
<longodj> buzzed: sudo?
<kupo> hey anyone familiar with installing dappar drake from the live cd
<helpme> jrib: I uncommented four lines in that file, two for universe and the other I believe were multiverse (the ones with comments before about uncommenting)
<nasty_b> crimsun: needs to be typed with sudo ?
<mborohovski> Jack: no, i don't. im just trying to figure out what the best way is
<jrib> helpme: you probably uncommented the dapper-backports multiverse.  But first, are you running dapper?
<mborohovski> it seems like keeping files on a "bridge" partition so to speak woud be a pain in the ass
<mborohovski> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> helpme: Did you click on the add button in synaptic
<crimsun> nasty_b: yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> aMule seems pretty cool
<samu2> is there a guide for fixing broken packages?
<buzzed> sudo kate ... not working
<skavenge> im getting this running snes9x in a terminal, any idea? - XIO:  fatal IO error 9 (Bad file descriptor) on X server ":0.0" after 3201 requests (3199 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<|MAH|> hello
<helpme> jrib: running 6.06 LTS download a week or two ago
<|MAH|> any one knows which package contains gcc32 complier
<nasty_b> I get these errors:
<Shak-> does ubuntu come installed with ieee80211? im trying to locate ieee80211.h but I cant find it
<|MAH|> any one knows which package contains gcc32 complier?
<nasty_b> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nasty_b> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> helpme: k, go ahead and put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , then give us the URL here
<gregg__> skavenge: snes9x sucks, use zsnes
<tristanmike> nasty_b: close "Synaptic"
<skavenge> zsnes is alot worse on my machine
<smong> POVaddct, anymore ideas?
<nasty_b> oh ok thx
<jrib> how can I convert an image to grayscale using imagemagick's convert?  convert -colorspace GRAY -colors 8 in out, doesn't seem to be working for me
<pike_> sky123: the sudoers file would have comments normally to explain what to type.  the only other thing would be to disable root with passwd -l.  my solaris box is setup much the same way
<gregg__> skavenge: really? what's wrong with it / doesn't work?
<mborohovski> Jack: help?
<|MAH|> any one knows which package contains gcc32 complier? I tried install gcc-3.3 gcc-4.0 g++ but none of them have gcc32
<IraqiGeek> anyone?
<techrush> has anyone here configured a intel 950 gam video card to run in a widescreen resolution before ?
<POVaddct> smong: sorry, no. i just played around with a live system in qemu, trying to reproduce your error. but i can't.
<seanism> IraqiGeek,  whats your q?
<skavenge> gregg__: doesnt detect my usb gamepad even when i point it to it, unresponsive, never closes correctly always have to kill it
<tristanmike> |MAH|: have you tried the "build-essential" package ?
<seanism> techrush, is it onboard?
<techrush> seanism: yes
<|MAH|> yes, tristanmike
<skavenge> gregg__: if it worked id be more than happy to use it
<sky123> pike_ : so after 30 minutes of explaining on the centos site what i wanted..they were like use groups etc...thanks for your help...simple and clean..
<seanism> you tried 855resolution?
<sky123> pike_: the beauty of this..is root is protected...i like it
<|MAH|> but after updatedb, but i still can not locate 'gcc32' file
<nasty_b> crimsun: I get the following error when doing the first one: "E: Unable to find a source package for mythtv" and when doing the second: "E: Couldn't find package qmake"
<tokyoturnip> Maybe I will start with some simplier questions. Are there any keyboard short cuts to bring down the Applications menu (like a windows key)? With each kernal update the grub menu gets bigger and bigger any guides on how to edit the menu and get rid of older unused kernals?
<helpme> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18241
<gregg__> skavenge: well, everything works perfectly for me with zsnes, even my PSX pad adapter
<techrush> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver#head-6fcd801a3621b9769f7bf9f48fa4e3ad6e256654 i tried following that wiki but its not working i get an error on the last thing to do before rebooting
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: no bad blocks on any of my partitions
<seanism> techrush, have you tried 855resolution?
<crimsun> nasty_b: do you have deb-src lines active?
<tokyoturnip> As well as delete the unneeded kernal files.
<techrush> seanism: im using 915resolution....or trying too
<nasty_b> I dont know....
<POVaddct> smong: the tty command here only returns "not a tty" if fd 0 is connected to a socket or pipe
<crimsun> nasty_b: then you don't.
<techrush>  "update-rc.d 915resolution start 99 defaults"
<smong> POVaddct, i read on google groups a certain version of libc has an error with the gettty() function or some such, although that was posted 5 years ago and the version of libc on the server looks fine
<techrush> that command doesnt work
<seanism> http://perso.orange.fr/apoirier/ works with 915 aswell
<IraqiGeek> seanism, when i boot from xubuntu 6.06 liveCD, the hardware of my Acer C100 tablet is detected without issues, but after installing it and booting from the hdd, I get an ACPI checksum error and xubuntu doesnt detect the orinoco wifi card
<gregg__> skavenge: maybe the problem is somewhere else, i.e. with your X config
<techrush> and its in the wiki
<crimsun> nasty_b: enable them using Synaptic
<nasty_b> k
* pale_horse is away: 
<Shak-> if i've got a program in my home dir that I usually run with ./program, how would I run it as root?
<seanism> wierd
<techrush> seanism that what ive been doing but its not working
<crimsun> Shak-: sudo ./program
<jrib> helpme: ok, try this without the quotes, 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', and then add " multiverse" to the end of lines 19,20, 34, and 35
<seanism> IraqiGeek, you do all updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> Time to make myself something for lunch
<seanism> techrush,  what part isnt working?
<crimsun> jrib: command to pass to gksudo needs to be quoted.
<seanism> did you restart x?
<Shak-> crimsun: wait, its a program I run like this: . program
<harisund> I am curious to know, is it Bugzilla that Ubuntu uses for its bug tracking at Launchpad? Or is it something else?
<mumbles-laptop> ok how the hell do i install ubunt u desktop via aptitude ?
<Shak-> sudo . program doesn't work
<IraqiGeek> seanism, updated the system through lan using aptitude, and tried i686 kernel
<harisund> also, what wiki does wiki.ubuntu.com use?
<crimsun> Shak-: sudo -s then do it
<mborohovski> guys, what are the issues with file sizes on fat32?
<AngryElf> hey all, I have working open-sorce ATI drivers installed and fglrxinfo says I do -- I want to install the proprietary ATI ones, now i've d/led and run the config to generate the debs..do i need to dpkg -i all 5 of the debs or only a certain ones?
<gregg__> harisund: in my understanding launchpad itself is the bugtracking system
<techrush>  update-rc.d 915resolution start 99 defaults that command isnt working to start the script in the wiki seanism
<IraqiGeek> lspci and dmesg output at http://channels.debian.net/paste/3161 for the fresh install, http://channels.debian.net/paste/3163 for liveCD, and http://channels.debian.net/paste/3165 for i686 kernel
<seanism> IraqiGeek, what kernel are you using? 2.6?
<trograin> NTP on my ubuntu Hary got messed up after a reboot. I run a webserver that didnt like that , especialy my large forum. HOW can I fix the time settings WITHOUT NTP on Ubuntu Hoary version???????
<prophet> where do you get the codec for WMV?
<IraqiGeek> 2.6.15-25-386 and -686
<harisund> gregg__ oh interesting... so it is some sort of an inbuilt bug tracking system is it?
<seanism> when you run it and restart x it changes resolution it just doesnt do it on reboot, techrush ?
<jrib> crimsun: hmm someone told me that was "fixed" in dapper, but quoting seems like the safe thing to do
<oz_> hi all
<deadkarma> i was wondering before i install ubuntu if there is a way to get music onto my ipod?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with an alsa error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18209 ?
<gregg__> AngryElf: you don't need to do that, ubuntu ships with the ati drivers! they are in universe/multiverse IIRC
<jrib> !w32codecs > prophet
<AngryElf> !tell prophet about restricted formats
<oz_> can anyone help me activat a wireless card ? it's an ipw2200 module, but I can't load it
<skavenge> deadkarma: a few programs, amarok, gtkpod, banshee
<deadkarma> thanks.  where can i get them at?
<ntc> deadkarma: ..rhythmbox..
<amortvigil> hwo to remove a symlink
<Shak-> this is odd, I cant compile ieee80211 subsystem :s
<AngryElf> gregg__, in the past the ATI ones work better
<trograin> NTP on my ubuntu Hary got messed up after a reboot. I run a webserver that didnt like that , especialy my large forum. HOW can I fix the time settings WITHOUT NTP on Ubuntu Hoary version???????
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: well, does that card actually exist (i.e., driver for it loaded)?
<skavenge> gregg__: is your sound in zsnes have static?
<amortvigil> *How to remove a symlink.
<gregg__> AngryElf: I'm talking about the proprietary ones
<skavenge> deadkarma: they are in the ubuntu repositories
<Shak-> is there a way to spawn an actual root shell, where I dont have to enter sudo repeatedly?
<nasty_b> crimsun: I can't find deb-src anywhere
<crimsun> Shak-: sudo -s
<Shak-> oh right :)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I believe so, same one as before, that had the problems, I was trying a different one, but I took it out, and I guess some config got messed up
<celenk> after upgrading from breezy tod apper, how can I tell if it worked after reboot?
<gregg__> AngryElf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/xorg-driver-fglrx
<AngryElf> gregg__, let's say i still want to install the ATI onces just for kicks.....do i need to install al 5 debs?
<deadkarma> thank you
<gregg__> skavenge: nope, no problems
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: "I believe so" is much too querulous
<crimsun> nasty_b: are you in Synaptic?
<nasty_b> yeah
<gregg__> AngryElf: I don't know, RTFM ;)
<crimsun> nasty_b: now, Settings> Repositories
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: well, the one in my computer is the hda intel one
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: ``asoundconf list''
<deadkarma> appreciate the help
<helpme> jrib: you are a star! seems to be working now....
<mumbles-laptop> right im gettign sodding irritated now
<jrib> helpme: great
<crimsun> nasty_b: do you see the check marks (options) for adding (Source) components?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: Names of available sound cards: Intel
<h0me5k1n> wheres the best place in the filesystem to store video/music so it can be shared with all users?
<gregg__> skavenge: an older version of zsnes had that problem, though...
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: and that's it?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: yea
<mumbles-laptop> how the fuck do i get ubuntu desktop to install without the cd?
<javiolo> anyone uses a different file manager than nautilus ?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: and you've used System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card ?
<nasty_b> yeah
<seanism> can anyone help me install windows 3.11?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: yea.
<skavenge> gregg__: its the one from the repos, just has a bit of static behind the music .. if i could fix that and the gamepad id use it
<crimsun> nasty_b: enable them.
<trograin> NTP on my ubuntu Hary got messed up after a reboot. I run a webserver that didnt like that , especialy my large forum. HOW can I fix the time settings WITHOUT NTP on Ubuntu Hoary version???????
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: ``asoundconf set-default-card Intel''
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: is there a way to restart alsa?
<IraqiGeek> seanism, does that need any help?
<nasty_b> crimsun: All of them?
<h0me5k1n> seanism you need to preheat your oven first
<helpme> jrib: I take it I should revert back to the original sources.list to be safe for future updates?
<IraqiGeek> gosh, its been like a decade since the last time i saw it
<yggdrasil> is there some mapping software and stuff inlinux for using a gps ?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ah, all good after that last one
<gregg__> skavenge: http://zsnes.ipherswipsite.com/ use the latest WIP, that's what I did too
<seanism> h0me5k1n, I set it to 375 degrees
<jrib> helpme: no, those are fine, I'll have the bot send you a link explaining them so you can decide for yourself
<crimsun> nasty_b: the ones for dapper's main, restricted, universe, and multiverse.
<jrib> !repos > helpme
<skavenge> gregg__: ill take a look thanks
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: thank you once again :)
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here use ex falso? or quod libet?
<gregg__> skavenge: snes9x really sucks, no joke. :) slow, no GUI, shitty configuration
<prophet> after you do ./configure and it reconfigures what do you need to type in to install the files
<trograin> NTP on my ubuntu Hary got messed up after a reboot. I run a webserver that didnt like that , especialy my large forum. HOW can I fix the time settings WITHOUT NTP on Ubuntu Hoary version???????
<gregg__> prophet: make; sudo make install (usually)
<skavenge> gregg__: its a headache, plus all the frontends in ubuntu are use gtk and being on kde i like to use as little of that as possible
<nasty_b> crimsun: Sorry, but I don't see that
<prophet> k
<Shak-> am I meant to have a 'build' directory in /lib/modules/kernelver/? this program keeps error'ing when I try to compile because of that
<seanism> anyone know what the red line in XCHAT signifys?
<trograin> NTP on my ubuntu Hary got messed up after a reboot. I run a webserver that didnt like that , especialy my large forum. HOW can I fix the time settings WITHOUT NTP on Ubuntu Hoary version???????
<rob_p> trograin:  run ntpdate
<prophet> sudo make command not found :(
<skavenge> seanism: where you left off if you changed windows, you can turn it off in preferences
<skavenge> seanism: its called 'marker line' or something
<seanism> thank you skavenge
<crimsun> !easysorce
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysorce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<crimsun> !easysource
<skavenge> np, i hated that thing when i was using xchat ;)
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<crimsun> nasty_b: see above URL
<gregg__> prophet: install build-essential
<nasty_b> ok
<helpme> jrib: thanks again for your assistance, bye.
<prophet> ok brb
<Shak-> are the ubuntu kernal source packages available?
<jrib> helpme: np, bye
<yggdrasil> i wonder if garmin mapsource will run in wine..
<yggdrasil> it needs serial port
<Trazz> jrib, any ideas on this one?
<Trazz>  rpm -ivh VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.i386.rpm
<Trazz> error: Failed dependencies:
<Trazz>         /bin/sh is needed by VMware-server-1.0.0-28343.i386
<Trazz> yet /bin/sh is in the /etc/shells
<Trazz> and its on the system
<jrib> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<mumbles-laptop> ok i realy need help here
<pike_> trograin: you just want to change the time? you can do sudo date -s 'Mon Jul 17 18:32:26 EDT 2006'
<pike_> trograin: or something like that
<mumbles-laptop> anyone around to help ?
<mumbles-laptop> i cant get ubuntu desktop to install
<prophet> "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<ianthepetrock> mumbles: what happens when you try to install?
<skavenge> prophet: yes
<prophet> and it returned a few things about cannot be installed
<prophet> Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<mumbles-laptop> ianthepetrock it asks for the cd
<mumbles-laptop> wich is already in the drive
<ianthepetrock> hmm
<mumbles-laptop> strange this time it its actally doing it
<tuxtux> good night
<mumbles-laptop> mabey that cd drive is on its way out
<prophet> :(
* mumbles-laptop relises that he is installing linux in his underpants
<mumbles-laptop> its to hot here
<Trazz> another thanks jrib. i havfe reading to do here.. anyways.. how does ubuntu differ from the other linux variants? any comparison sites?
<ianthepetrock> Anyone else here have the xgl + compiz setup running?
<ianthepetrock> So shweet :)
<javiolo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jrib> Trazz: I don't know any sites offhand, but some of its major strengths I'd say is that is based on debian, has a 6 month release cycle, and has good security updates
<aeiah> yea, runs nicely too, but i cant get gcompizthemer to work properly :/
<Guest777> yggdrasil > i have a lawrence global nav 100
<javiolo> what does xgl ?
<seanism> compriz messed up my power management :(
<ianthepetrock> xgl+compiz is kinda glitchy, i crash frequenty
<yggdrasil> guest777 ... ive jsut got some garmin was wondreing how to get it working in lin
<Trazz> okay so its stable ? what kind of uptimes are you seeing with ubuntu boxes?>
<javiolo> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Guest777> i see, have you search the repos ygg?
<yggdrasil> yea a few things in there
<arooni-linux> how can i make the system font and specifically the one used in firefox more readable?  would also apprecaiate advice on which typeface to use (once i know how to change it)
<yggdrasil> but i think tring to get wine with the garmin software woudl be the best
<Guest777> i have not, but there is a great number of programs that may work , ok... not much exp with wine here sorry :) ygg
<prophet> this is confusing
<Guest777> i have a right clock option but had 0 success on my first attempt with a Cambell's cookbook cd
<Guest777> clock, click same thing :)
<Guest777> woohoo~
<yggdrasil> huh ?
<synth> Can anyone explain to me why in Ubuntu, can i not mount any partition other than my root?  it keeps saying Device or resource busy.  Ive run lsof, theres nothing there that shows the devices as open
<gmoore> so, my system got hacked today for the first time :)
<yggdrasil> synth what cmd are you typing ?
<gmoore> ...by the worst hackers i've ever seen
<Guest777> just completted installing Ubuntu server from the Alternate istall cd on P4 1.6 and subsequently installed the ubuntu desktop
<Kyral> s/hacked/cracked
<Guest777> wroking like a charm :)
<Kyral> please
<synth> yggdrasil, mount -a, manually running mount, etc :)
<synth> yggdrasil, trying to format a partition, etc :)
<yggdrasil> lets see your cmd .. and
<mborohovski> so i just installed ubuntu
<mborohovski> but it never asked me for a root password
<mborohovski> ...
<synth> sudo mount -a returns: mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/hda1 busy
<yggdrasil> ?? root
<Kyral> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yggdrasil> dam
<jrib> !root > mborohovski
<ianthepetrock> There is no such thing as rot :D
<ianthepetrock> root
<mborohovski> right, i figured that
<Kyral> There is root :P
<skavenge> it works different in ubuntu, you use normal user with sudo and your user password
<ianthepetrock> pfff shush
<yggdrasil> synth what if you do mount
<Kyral> In fact one of the first tricks I learned in Shell Scripting was how to make sure a script was or wasn't run as root :D
<mborohovski> my guess is i just do a sudo passwd?
<PORDO> anyone know of a service that will let me send an email to a fax machine?
<Kyral> People still use Fax Machines?
<ianthepetrock> eww
<yggdrasil> what a fax machine ?
<yggdrasil> whats
<skavenge> mborohovski: root has no passwd as a security function
<Kyral> basically a copier over phone :P
<|MAH|> any one knows which package contains gcc32 complier? I tried install gcc-3.3 gcc-4.0 g++ but none of them have gcc32
<yggdrasil> wow
<synth> yggdrasil, same story if i mount directly:  sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /neo/    returns:   mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /neo/ busy
<|MAH|> any one knows which package contains gcc32 complier? I tried install gcc-3.3 gcc-4.0 g++ but none of them have gcc32
<mborohovski> skavenge: why?
<yggdrasil> just curious if you just type mount
<yggdrasil> nothing else
<btrento> could anyone help me with some ati-fglrx questions?
<synth> lsof shows me NOTHING... every single device i have thats a disk is unuable, its like its locked
<Jimmey> How can I check the version of a program I have installed against the versioin that's in the repos?
<skavenge> mborohovski: hard to compromise root without a password, it uses 'sudo program' instead, and you use your user password
<synth> now i noticed, if i load my sata_mv.ko later-on rather tan on boot i can then access the device normally, which is what makes me think that its something to do with volume mgmt or automount
<mborohovski> skavenge: i see
<mborohovski> so if i just did a 'sudo passwd' can i just do a 'sudo -l passwd'to disable again?
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<skavenge> mborohovski: the uboto link has info on setting up standard root though if you prefer
<mborohovski> sudo passwd -l, rather
<skavenge> not sure on that havent gone down that route
<Shak-> im trying to find my kernel source package with apt-get (apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15.23) but none available?
<yggdrasil> synth you should try to mount into /media/neo ?
<pike_> synth: maybe disable the raid services in /etc/init.d/ i had some weird things problems on some hds with them running
<yggdrasil> ok gents im out for the day
<yggdrasil> bb in a while
<mikkelm> hey guys
<Guest777> l8r ygg
<synth> yggdrasil,  mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/neo/ busy
<mikkelm> How do I change the screendept of my monitor?
<synth> pike_, i stopped mdadm, which according to init was running
<synth> pike_, no diff though :(
<yggdrasil> synth if you do just straight up mount it should return a list of mounted drives
<AngryElf> gregg__, FYI, the ATI drivers are different/better/playNicerWithMythTV.  After switching to them i no longer have stuttering playback
<yggdrasil> moutn <return>
<yggdrasil> just curious
<synth> ygg: i sent that to you in a message
<Dial_tone> mikkelm, meaning?
<synth> should i really spam this channel? :) i didnt think itd be prudent to my Q&A :D
<mikkelm> you know ... 16bit, 24bit, 32bit
<yggdrasil> ahh yea you got somethign screwed up for sure
<mikkelm> I have to mess with the Xorg-settings?
<Knorrie> is there a way to extract the audio track of a .swf flash movie to a wav or ogg file in ubuntu?
<synth> anything other than my root i cannot mount, format, do anything. i get "Device or resource busy"
<synth> but if i load sata_mv.ko after boot on my own, my sata drive (sda) is just fine to work with
<synth> now that is AFU.
<tsume> absolutely fucked up?
<pike_> mikkelm: yep in xorg.conf there is a default depth setting
<synth> Tsukasa, aye
<tsume> synth: lazy tabber :)
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<mikkelm> pike_: ok, I'll see if I can find it
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<fraroco> hello every body I wanna know if someone know how to know pass from hotmail?
<synth> fraroco, what??
<fraroco> pls
<hawkaloogie> fraroco, take your cracking question elsewhere
<hawkaloogie> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<synth> fraroco, i didnt see the msg, please clarify
<AngryElf> what is ubuntu's default sound device?
<synth> fraroco, you insipid fucking moron
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.154.24.248]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jimmey> XoD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hawkaloogie> thank you sir
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ianthepetrock> wow, scum of the Earth :(
<synth> .... ? what did I do ?
* pike_ ducks for cover
<skavenge> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<synth> ok ok thats fine i just saw someone else curse, so i thought i had the ability
<fatlip> AngryElf: i think i'm having the same problem
<fatlip> i screwed with the alsa mixer settings and now i cant get the sound icon to work properly :(
<Jimmey> How can I check the version of a program I have installed against the version of the same program that's in the repositories?
<synth> so is there any other way for me to see if a device is in use other than lsof?
<synth> cause something is 'owning' my hda, hdd, and sda(sata2) drives
<rhican> it seems like i can't find a great deal of packages
<rhican> like amsn, what could be the reason for that?
<rhican> for example "apt-get install amsn" says it can't find it
<skavenge> you dont have universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<skavenge> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<skavenge> amsn is in universe
<skavenge> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mwe> amsn is ugly
<mwe> gtk1 ...
<mwe> or is it the tcl/tk rather
<rhican> tcl/tk
<rhican> yet it's a functional prog that works on all os's
<mwe> right
<devhen> what is the program/package that lets you connect to a windows computer via windows desktop connection?
<mwe> if you're determined it's possible to compile tcl/tk with ttf support I think
<AngryElf> if I can reboot/shutdown the computer as a normal user (reboot button, system->Quit) why do i have to 'sudo reboot' from the command line?
<mwe> AngryElf: because the menu is working under gdm
<mwe> AngryElf: bash is not
<AngryElf> and gdm has root perms?
<rhican> yes :)
<AngryElf> fair enough :)
<Dial_tone> this -notagprompt for id3ren doesn't seem to work
<AngryElf> i could just add reboot to /etc/sudoers, is there another way of doing it?
<Jimmey> visudo
<Jimmey> !visudo
<ubotu> I know nothing about visudo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jimmey> Shizz.
<Jimmey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jimmey> There's a "visudo" command, try "man visudo"
<mwe> AngryElf: You could add a rule with visudo, but how ofter do you reboot from the command line anyway? :)
<AngryElf> more than i probably should
<mwe> AngryElf: add a rule if it bothers you
<mwe> AngryElf: sudo visudo and add 'AngryElf: LOCALHOST=NOPASSWD:/sbin/reboot' or something like that
<Shak-> how do I find the driver version of my wlan card?
<Shak-> anyone?
<mwe> Shak-: isn't it using the ubuntu module for your card? that would be the version of your kernel if so
<Shak-> mwe: well im using the ipw2200, and there seem to several versions, 1.0.0, 1.1.1 etc so im trying to find out which one ubuntu is using
<darth_gimp> I need a way to pull frames from a video in sequence. Totem doesn't do it...
<Phoul> guys i need a hand, Something is seriously wrong with nautilus
<mikkelm> pike_: hey
<Phoul> it wont start up at alll
<mikkelm> pike_: I tried modifying xorg.conf, but it killed X
<mwe> Shak-: I think the kernel version of ipw2200 is the latest stable version. I'm not sure what that is by now. 1.0 last time I checked, but that's a while ago
<nasty_b> Can anyone tell me how to get lib qt-mt ?
<darth_gimp> What package can I use to rip scenes from a video?
<skavenge> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<mwe> nasty_b: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<darth_gimp> Into individual screen captures
<Shak-> mwe: so thats what im asking I guess, where did you check?
<mwe> nasty_b: or sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev for the development files
<nasty_b> k thx
<skavenge> which if your compiling you will need
* sztanpet is listening to  Norah Jones - 01 Don't Know Why |Album: Come Away With Me |Track#: 1
<sztanpet> omg its workin
<bimberi> sztanpet: good, but please turn it off :)
<mborohovski> has anyone used ubuntu on a vaio s480 or similar machine?
<mborohovski> i'm having trouble with suspending
<mwe> Shak-: ipw2200.sf.net I think. maybe modinfo ipw2200 can tell
<sztanpet> bimberi i wont be spammin it dont worry
* bimberi stops worrying ;)
<mwe> Shak-: I'm not using ipw2200 on my new laptop since it's another card
<Shak-> mwe: modinfo did it :)
<mwe> Shak-: what version is it?
<Shak-> mwe: 1.1.1
<mwe> ok
<Shak-> mwe: do you know what this patch is and its used? http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/patches/ipw2200-1.1.1-rtap_iface.patch
<mwe> Shak-: I have no idea. it seems to enable rtap whatever that is
<mwsmedia> Hey all -- anyone have any luck with Hamachi?
<Shak-> im wondering if I already have it.. I dont see any actual "patch code"
<GeistDerZeit> I installed a bunch of Python packages and, all the suddently, i couldn't achieve the end of install process withou error msgs. And afterthat the same keeps happening, as Synaptic tries to configure the misinstalled python packages. The problem is that the error msg is equal to all of them and i cannot trace what package is creating all this mess. The error is: "" File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/py/test/testi
<GeistDerZeit> ng/data/syntax_error.py", line 3
<GeistDerZeit>     this is really not python
<GeistDerZeit>                             ^
<GeistDerZeit> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<GeistDerZeit> . Do you have any sugestion to me?
<mwe> Shak-: the patch is at the url you posted. you should copy paste it to a file, remove the ubuntu ipw2200, get ipw2200 sources apply, recompile and install the new module
<mwsmedia> any Hamachi users?
<Shak-> mwe: so you're saying its included in the latest version of the ipw2200 source so I dont have to patch if I just compile the new module?
<}btorch{> hi I'm trying to install ubuntu using debootstrap but I keep getting an error saying no such script:/ usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/dapper
<}btorch{> and I do have the script there
<GeistDerZeit> How can i know, which package created a directory in /usr/lib ?
<Midnight> Anyone that uses XGL Compiz that I can have a moment of your time, I have it working only 1 glitch thats annoying and not sure if its a compiz plugin or xgl
<andersbr> What's a quick way to figure out which repository a given package came from?
<}btorch{> any clues ?
<nasty_b> I get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt-mt .. Thing is I already do have lqt-mt, can anyone help?
<junkY_San> !nopaste
<ubotu> I know nothing about nopaste - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> Shak-: no
<roostishaw> does anyone know where the gaim icon that sits in the taskbar is located, so i can edit it?
<cyphase> does anyone know anything about UbuCon?
<Stroganoff> Midnight, wrong question
<GeistDerZeit> No... from which package a given directory was created upon install
<roostishaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<roostishaw> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone looking for a Cool FPS game check out sauerbraten (Free Linux Game)
<Stroganoff> no Jack_Sparrow, check out warsow
<andersbr> Geist:  Try dpkg -S /usr/lib/libname
<byteshack2> I have a currently running Ubuntu install, and I would like to blow it off and install a new instance.  (I screwed my old one up something fierce!)
<roostishaw> does anyone know where the gaim icon that sits in the taskbar is located, so i can edit it?
<byteshack2> I don't have a cd burner, or cd images, can I "reinstall" from within my current install?
<GeistDerZeit> Ok... i'll try to understand that command. Thanks!
<roostishaw> byteshack2, ok. so whats you question?
<Jack_Sparrow> strokenoff... where can I find warsow
<roostishaw> byteshack2, oh... idk, sorry
<Shak-> mwe: then what do you mean?
<andersbr> roostishaw:  Not sure.  But do 'locate gaim | grep png' and go from there
<Stroganoff> Jack_Sparrow, global search engine..
<crogue5> will the ubuntu desktop install be able to resize a NTFS partition to allow it to install to?
<Jack_Sparrow> Found it
<byteshack2> I'd just like to "install on top", my /home is on a different hdd, but the system itself is on /dev/hda
<Stroganoff> check out nexuiz, alien arena 2006 and cube, too, Jack_Sparrow
<mwsmedia> anyone using Hamachi?
<byteshack2> I'm currently using a knoppix cd (that's how foobared my current Ubuntu install is, it won't even boot!)
<Jack_Sparrow> sauerbraten is second gen of cube engine
<Stroganoff> there's hamachi for linux? kewl
<Stroganoff> ok check out eternal lands instead, Jack_Sparrow
<mwsmedia> Yeah, Stroganoff, there is... but it's acting weird.  Or Ubuntu is.
<jiSh> sigh ive had this torrent problem for so many weeks still..my torrents are downloading incredibly slow, no matter what client i use or how many seeds/leechers they have. im on wireless behind a router, ports are forwarded to my computer and www.canyouseeme.org says the ports are open
<mwsmedia> Stroganoff:  maybe you'll have an idea regarding my Hamachi weirdness?
<roostishaw> andersbr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18245
<roostishaw> andersbr, :D
<china> I hava a suggest for ubuntu about .iso file
<jiSh> so whycant i keep more than 10kb/s in my downloads! ;(
<byteshack2> So, I can download the iso, and have it on a hdd that is not the target for the install, but I have no clue if I can run that
<Stroganoff> i don't think so
<jaxx> hey there...
<Stroganoff> i would check out the hamachi forums
<btrento> does anyone know if you can install the ati-fglrx package from breezy in dapper and if so how?
<Mau> hi peopleim trying to use quake 2 without open GL..i installed everything, i hope. When i execute "./quake2 +set vid_ref softx" the game starts but the video are greeny and strange...audio too
<Shak-> mwe: ohh, i have to use patch command?
<mwsmedia> Strog:  I suspect it's more an Ubuntu thing than Hamachi.  I do have a question in with the Hamachi forum, though.
<jaxx> just peeking in with a Ubuntu loaded iMac !
<Guest777> help :) trying to manually configure the dns ip's in interfaces, currently it reads "auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<china> is there somebody like auto mount .iso file to the cdrom?:)
<mwsmedia> Strog:  When I try to browse one Ubuntu machine from another using Hamachi, Ubuntu thinks I'm trying to look at a Windows server..!
<andersbr> roostishaw: Yeah, it's a lot of files.  But I just eliminated 99% of the files on your system, so it's the best I can give you.  Try something with 'icon' in it.
* jaxx sees 1:30 AM on his clock though, soo ATI X1600 and keymapping will wait tomorrow
<roostishaw> andersbr, ok, will do. thanks!
<jaxx> cya all ! take care
<mwsmedia> "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network : 5.53.135.86."
<jiSh> sigh ive had this torrent problem for so many weeks still..my torrents are downloading incredibly slow, no matter what client i use or how many seeds/leechers they have. im on wireless behind a router, ports are forwarded to my computer and www.canyouseeme.org says the ports are open why cant i keep more than 10kb/s down speed!
<byteshack2> can I use deboostrap like it was done on debian systems?
<byteshack2> I guess I don't see why not
<tolstoy> Folks, is there any more documentation about the "old" way to package java for ubuntu?  I'm interested in getting 1.4.2. such that it works with the alternatives system.
<Guest777> can someone tell me what i need to put in there for ip #s 254.1.5.57 and 243.43.5.57
<hobz> hey, I have a friend who wants to boost performance on her laptop and I was wondering if the partitioning/MBR process during installation has had any serious developments since 5.06
<roostishaw> does anyone know where the gaim icon that sits in the taskbar is located, so i can edit it?
<hobz> (am at a net cafe and can't check)
<crogue5> will the ubuntu desktop install be able to resize a NTFS partition to allow it to install to?
<jdmpike> does anyone use apt-build to bulid packages/dependencies?
<mborohovski> hey guys
<mborohovski> question
<byteshack2> roostishaw, is it currently being displayed?
<Mau> does anyone can help me with quake2?
<Guest777> help :) trying to manually configure the dns ip's in interfaces, currently it reads
<Jeruvy> jish: how does your isp feel about bittorrents?  How does this compare to performance over the wlan?  Have you tried port forwarding a different port?
<Guest777> can someone tell me what i need to put in there for ip #s 254.1.5.57 and 243.43.5.57
<mborohovski> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable says my x config settings have been changed and i should edit it manually
<mborohovski> how?
<china> Is there any website for user to give suggest for ubuntu?
<roostishaw> byteshack2, yes, but it doesn't match the color of my toolbar... so i would like to edit it
<jiSh> Jeruvy: Yeah, i changed around the ports in case my ISP was throttling them. I used to have blazing speeds in torrents as well
<byteshack2> roostishaw, if it is, you can probably use something like 'lsof', which will show you the files currently used
<jdmpike> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jiSh> with HTTP and other protocols i get blazing speeds as well
<byteshack2> roostishaw, so, something like: lsof | grep -i gaim    might give you some clues...
<byteshack2> roostishaw, maybe?
<mborohovski> jdmpike: right, and?
<jdmpike> dunno, what did it say for you to edit?
<caplex> hi can someone show me how to run/refresh a bash command every 5 seconds? i want to run this - sudo netstat -apn -l -A inet
<mborohovski> change the driver from nv to nvidia
<MarcN> caplex:    man watch
<nasty_b>  I get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt-mt .. Thing is I already do have lqt-mt, can anyone help?
<mwsmedia> anyone else with Hamachi experience?
<jdmpike> sroll down in the file until you see "nv" and change to "nvidia"
<byteshack2> roostishaw, did that help?
<caplex> MarcN: thanks, i'll have a look now :)
<MarcN> caplex: watch --interval=5 "netstat -apn -l -A inet"
<mborohovski> right, but is that all that nvidia-glx-config does?
<caplex> MarcN: very cool 8) i'll make an aliases
<roostishaw> byteshack2, yes, it did :). im looking through the results now
<caplex> *alias
<SperMite>  How can i remove apache2 and all the config files that came with it?
<Infern0o> hi :D
<MarcN> SperMite: apt-get --purge remove apache2
<Infern0o> I have a quick question, how do i get to play movies in firefox?
<wheels3572> How do you check your mem usage in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !dvd > Infern0o
<ardchoille> !restricted > Infern0o
<Guest777> help :) trying to manually configure the dns ip's in interfaces, currently it reads auto ...
<Guest777> can someone tell me what i need to put in there for ip #s 254.1.5.57 and 243.43.5.57
<sysrpl> hi, how do i force my wireless adpater to release it's ip address and renew it?
<n3rdism> Hello, everyone
<roostishaw> byteshack2, crap. it only lists where it cached the icons...
<roostishaw> hi
<devhen> Guest777: put your namerservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<devhen> like this: nameserver 1.2.3.4
<Guest777> devhen, they are dns ip's ... i do nohave a nameserver...
<roostishaw> Guest777, by any chance, are you using opendns?
<n3rdism> i have a question, its kind of ubuntu related but more to do with booting my harddrive
<Guest777> nope, a router
<devhen> Guest777: DNS = NS !!! same thing
<Guest777> o ok ty :)
<Inazad> Where I can find the method of a livecd ? How this it work ?
<c172> we're talking about dns? good...
<c172> I have two dns servers listening on the same port... how do I know which one will be used?
<mwsmedia> Can anyone answer a Places / Network Servers question?
<orge> how much power does USB give out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Inazad: What do you want to know?
<mwe> I put my nameservers in the interfaces file and ifup takes care of resolv.conf
<Inazad> Jack_Sparrow, I want to know how a live cd work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Inazad: What is your native language
<byteshack2> wheatstraw, cat /proc/mem?
<Inazad> Jack_Sparrow, french ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Inazad: Put it in and turn it on and it creates ram disk and runs from there
<mwe> /proc/meminfo
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> mwsmedia: maybe, but you have to ask it first :)
<byteshack2> ah, soory
<Inazad> Jack_Sparrow, where I can find a documentation about that
<Jack_Sparrow> Google
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i save an image with transparency in the gimp?
<roostishaw> its a png
<n3rdism> I seem to have an old boot record with lilo in it trying to tell me i have a dual of xp and slack still, does anyone know how i can get rid of this?
<devhen> !grub > n3rdism
<mwe> Inazad: just boot the cd on you're using the live cd :)
<orge> how much power does USB give out?
<Jack_Sparrow> if it were grub I could tell you
<Rondo> What is a good linux program for mounting images? Sort of like Alcohol 52% for windows
<mwsmedia> okay, jrib -- it has to do with attempting to connect with hamachi from one ubuntu box to another.  I get a dialog box that says the following:  Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: 5.53.136.214".
<ChakRa> 20 Jigawatts
<Jack_Sparrow> orge:  not much
<DAMNJACK> how did i close X session when i'm using a console
<ChakRa> ~__~
<mwsmedia> jrib:  why would ubuntu think it's a windows network???
<Inazad> mwe, yeah I know how to boot with a livecd.. I just wanna know HOW IT'S WORKING ?!
<c172> does anyone use djbdns?
<kalosaurusrex> Rondo: you want to mount iso images?
<Jack_Sparrow> orge: Run a small fan or ?
<orge> Jack_Sparrow: how much?
<c172> is there something wrong with the ubuntu packages for it?
<caplex> mwsmedia: if you are interested there are two podcasts by Steve Gibson about Hamachi - "Hamachi" Rocks! and this one mentions Hamachi too - VPNs Three: Hamachi, iPig, and OpenVPN http://www.grc.com/SecurityNow.htm
<orge> Jack_Sparrow: charging nano
<mwe> Inazad: well with a ramdisk like someone said
<n3rdism> devhen: i reinstalled a fresh system, after reformatting away windows and slack
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs, I charge my nano too
<Rondo> kalosaurusrex: not exactly iso, some mds or something
<andersbr> Rondo: You can actually do it with the mount command.
<mwsmedia> caplex:  are they specific to linux use?  I have it working fine on my winxp setups.
<Inazad> mwe, yeah but you have read this somwhere
<mwsmedia> thanks, though
<Rondo> andersbr: O_O really!?
<Inazad> somewhere*
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i save an image with transparency in the gimp?
<kalosaurusrex> Rondo: perhaps http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149963&highlight=mount+iso+image
<andersbr> Rondo: Wait.  What type of file are you trying to mount?
<mwe> Inazad: is it important? now you know :)
<Jack_Sparrow> orge:  I also saw where a guy had adapted a battery pack
<Rondo> andersbr: mds
<devhen> n3rdism, see the grub links i just sent you. they will show you how to re-install grub which will fix your problem
<Inazad> mwe, loll ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> look up ipod hacks
<andersbr> Rondo:  Haven't heard of it.
<mwe> Inazad: a ramdisk is working like a hdd but in memory
<GeistDerZeit> Save it as a figure suporting it, such as gif...
<n3rdism> devhen: ok ill look into it, thanks!
<Rondo> andersbr: I have a clone CD version of it
<Inazad> mwe, ok
<Snoops_> mds is the native format that alcohol uses andersbr
<devhen> n3rdism, no prob. grub just needs to be re-written to the mbr to replace the old lilo that is there. good luck
<ChakRa> Rondo : go to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script make two files one for mount script and one for unmount
<ChakRa> once u do that
<wheels3572> How do I check memory usage via CLI in Ubuntu?
<andersbr> Rondo:  mount needs to understand the filesystem it's trying to mount.  It may not work.  But if you had an iso...
<ardchoille> wheels3572: free ?
<ChakRa> simple go to the folder u are in and then ./script iso_file
<byteshack2> wheels3572, and easy way is to use "top"
<caplex> mwsmedia: i don't think they are Linux specific but i heard them awhile ago and don't remember very much about them, sorry. "Hamachi" Rocks! might be worth listening to anyway incase there are any good tips??
<byteshack2> crap, the livecd does not come with deboostrap
<Rondo> andersbr: or I think I should explain my problem more clearly, I have my FFT disk(PSX game) and I want to rip it and mount it because I hear it is bad for your comp's cd drive to always use it. But Alcohol 120% only had mds and clone CD, is there another program that I could use to rip it into an iso?
<mwsmedia> caplex:  sure enough.  thanks!
<wheels3572> Arch:  if that is all I can get then yes but I would like to see hwo much is used
<n3rdism> "super grub disk" lol this should do the trick; thanks devhen! :D
<Snoops_> Rondo basically don't beliee linux has native support for mounting that file system - there is mdf2iso which will convert it to iso for you, and iso just happens to be a format which linux does natively understand and is able to mount
<Jack_Sparrow> Rondo:  Windows or Linux program
<caplex> mwsmedia: :)
<ardchoille> Is there a command I can use to tell the system to not add the router IP to resolv.conf?
<Rondo> Jack_Sparrow: I don't care >_<, either
<wheels3572> byteshack2:  what is "top"?
<roostishaw> anyone, what file format can handle transparency?
<Snoops_> oh actuall Rondo
<jiSh> sigh ive had this torrent problem for so many weeks still..my torrents are downloading incredibly slow, no matter what client i use or how many seeds/leechers they have. im on wireless behind a router, ports are forwarded to my computer and www.canyouseeme.org says the ports are open why cant i keep more than 10kb/s down speed!
<sysrpl> hi, how do i force my wireless adpater to release its ip address and renew it?
<Snoops_> mount image.mdf /wheretomount -o loop=/dev/loop0 <- looks hopeful
<ardchoille> roostishaw: .png can handle transparency
<Jack_Sparrow> Rondo:  Windows you can use isorecorder (freeware)
<mjr> roostishaw, png (or obviously gimp's own)
<devhen> sysrpl, disable it and re-enable it
<roostishaw> what about gif?
<Rondo> Jack_Sparrow: I thought it burned ISOs, does it rip them onto your computer too?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, the new version does
<byteshack2> "top" shows process information
<Rondo> Jack_Sparrow: ah, thanks, I'm going to try it now
<mjr> roostishaw, gif can only handle binary transparency and has other limitations as well
<devhen> ardchoille: delete it from /etc/resolv.conf ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ardchoille> devhen: I do that but it gets added back upon boot/reboot
<mjr> roostishaw, recommend png for deployment, gimp's xcf for editing
<wheels3572> byteshack2: How do I use top then?
<devhen> ardchoille, you could write a script that removes the line from the file and then run it at boot
<mille> Hi all, Ive been using Arch Linux for a while, since I couldnt install Ubuntu on my new computer. However tonight I finally got Ubuntu working. Then I installed a lot of packages, using automatix of course. Everything works, except azureus. I get that annoying "permission denied" message when its trying to update. How do I fix this?
<roostishaw> mjr, the gimp says, "png cant handle layers" if i 'export' it, will it still have its transparent background?
<n3rdism> mille: try utorrent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> roos N0
<andersbr> roostishaw: Yes, it will.
<ardchoille> devhen: ok, I was thinking it was easier to just find out which app/script adds the router IP and tell it not to.
<roostishaw> andersbr & mjr, thanks!
<mjr> roostishaw, yes. Layers are why you should save working copies as xcf, among other things.
<Jack_Sparrow> roos I tried that and it didnt work but I may have done it wrong
<mille> n3rdism, I have bittornado. And transmission is nice too, and ctorrent and so on. But the thing is, I want to make azureus work. I mean, there gotta be a way to fix it, and its annoying when I cant get it to work :)
<bruenig> mille, what is the problem with azureus
<byteshack2> roostishaw, http://kimihia.org.nz/how/gimpalpha/
<byteshack2> google is your friend!
<devhen> ardchoille, check your network configuration. you might have the router ip set as your nameserver which would add it to resolv.conf. if so, replace it with your actual nameservers
<GeistDerZeit> Flat all the layers to have the final image as it will be exported.
<ardchoille> devhen: Thank you :)
<mborohovski> hey guys
<mborohovski> question
<mille> bruenig, I get a permission denied when it wants to update. Probably because I installed it as root.
<mborohovski> why cant i switch to terminal via ctrl-alt-f#?
<mborohovski> it just gives me a black screen
<bruenig> mille, i had that pretty simple fix
<bruenig> mille, go to the directory where you installed it
<mille> bruenig, kind to share how?
<mille> I uninstalled it some minutes ago, w8 I am going to install it again.
<docta_v> mborohovski: which f key did you press?
<mborohovski> doesnt matter
<mborohovski> anyone between 1-6
<bruenig> if you want it to be completely fresh install make sure you delete the /home/USERNAME/.azureus directory
<Silk_Fear> hello?
<bruenig> it's hidden might forget it
<andersbr> ardchoille:  If you're using DHCP, it may just be creating resolv.conf off of the information the router is sending back.
<docta_v> mborohovski: yea i was going to say, must be 1-6
<Silk_Fear> which chat is this
<mille> ok, I will
<mborohovski> yeah
<mille> but how do I install azureus from the homepage? As normal user
<Crescendo> How do I look up the "hdb1" address, or whatever it is, of all attached devices?
<byteshack2> Silk_Fear, Unbuntu
<ardchoille> andersbr: That would be my luck
<mborohovski> this only happened after i  installed the nvidia drivers, btw
<bruenig> mille, download the tar.gz file to /opt directory
<Zoolie> hello
<CyDrive> is there any program lie limewire for ubuntu?
<Silk_Fear> kay, I am in need of desperate help, I don't know if my problem can be fixed but someone help me!
<bruenig> or download it to the desktop and move it whatever you want
<mille> bruenig, ok. And from there?
<skavenge> CyDrive: limewire for linux, frostwire
<byteshack2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> CyDrive: YEs, limewire
<docta_v> CyDrive: ever heard of bittorrent?
<Silk_Fear> lol.
<bruenig> tar -xf it
<Silk_Fear> okay.
<CyDrive> i try to get frostwire to wor but it wont open
<skavenge> install java
<Zoolie> anyone knows similiar program like kopete,what know those functions like nudge and pictures instead of text etc for gnome?
<ardchoille> Crescendo: hdb1 would be the first partition (the "1") on the second ide hard drive (the "hdb")
<bruenig> and before you run it at all do this 'sudo chmod 777 -R /opt/azureus
<Crescendo> I'm looking for the CDROM, particularly.
<mborohovski> anyone have any ideas?
<Crescendo> DIsconnected the CDROMs, replaced it with a drive that I'm doing data recovery on.
<Silk_Fear> well, I got this linux from Value Village for $37. And I figured out that password, and it worked for a while. Then for some reason things started screwing up, and now I am not able to edit system functions, users, passwords, or download ANYTHING!
<bruenig> mille, make sure that anytime you add plugins or do anything to it, to do that command again because the new stuff wont have all the permissions
<Crescendo> Rebooting though.
<docta_v> mborohovski: what happens...it goes black or just doesn't work?
<wheels3572> Bruenig: what's the difference between 777 and 775
<Silk_Fear> can anyone suggest a solution?
<ardchoille> Crescendo: If it is an ide cdrom, it will likely be hdc or hdd
<mborohovski> it goes baclk
<mborohovski> black*
<mille> bruenig, thanks a lot!
<mborohovski> and i can switch back to f7 and use the graphical interface
<bruenig> wheels, i forget what all the numbers do, I think the last number is group, so that would mean it wouldn't have write priveledges maybe
<n3rdism> silkfear: are you logged into root? :)
<mborohovski> but cant see a terminal interface
<docta_v> mborohovski: did you try hitting enter after you switch?
<byteshack2> 777 => read, write, execute for all!  775 read, write execute for user/group, read, write for world
<Jack_Sparrow> Silk_Fear: What Linux flavor are you using?
<Silk_Fear> ummm.. root, meaning the root user? I'm logged into my user if that's what you mean
<mborohovski> docta_v: yes
<docta_v> mborohovski: you're using dapper? updated to latest kernel?
<Silk_Fear> Ubuntu.. is that the flavor?
<wheels3572> Thanks byteshack2 :)
<mborohovski> docta_v: yes, and yes
<n3rdism> silkfear: you migiht not have given your user permissions then
<mille> bruenig, so I have to run tar -xf azureus.tar.gz-file from /opt directory?
<mborohovski> brand new install
<docta_v> hmm...i don't have any ideas then
<mborohovski> just installed as of 10 minutes ago
<bruenig> mille, yeah but you will need to sudo tar -xf
<XiXaQ> I require assistance. My router is about to say good night. I don't know how to configure PPPoE.. I need some help with that. And the line is so unstable, it's almost impossible for me to keep up with what's happening in this channel with a minute lag.
<mborohovski> only thing ive done since is followed the nvidia doc on installing the drivers
<Silk_Fear> n3rdism, you'll have to explain it better.. I'm into computers, but I don't get all the small little details
<Silk_Fear> especially linux
<XiXaQ> Could anyone with PPPoE experience please join #help-xixaq ?
<docta_v> mborohovski: did you run a package update after that though
<mborohovski> no?
<docta_v> there's a newer version of x, newer kernel, etc
<docta_v> worth a try
<n3rdism> silkfear: instead of changing permissions for your user, which isnt a very good idea. use sudo instead
<Silk_Fear> what's sudo?
<Silk_Fear> haha
<mborohovski> so just apt-get upgrade?
<maxL> Need help with visualboy advance.
<ardchoille> !sudo > Silk_Fear
<Infern0o> super user do
<mille> bruenig, yeah. right. Seems to be something wrong with automatix repo, it works now so I will install java again and try it out.
<maxL> SUDO = Super User Do
<n3rdism> it makes you super saijin
* maxL goes super saijin
<bruenig> mille, you can install jre via apt-get
<n3rdism> lolol
<docta_v> mborohovski: yea that should work
<docta_v> or just synaptic
<maxL> Need help with visualboy advance.
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: okay, but I dont get it..
<mborohovski> yeah, so get this. i just reset it back to the 'nv' drivers
<mborohovski> rebooted
<mborohovski> and everything is fine
<bruenig> mille 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre'
<mborohovski> let me try an upgrade
<wheels3572> That's another issue I am having:  How can I tell if I Have hte latest version of JRE installed?
<mille> bruenig, ok. Didnt know that, I havent been using Ubuntu for quite a while. Now I got it from automatix. But thanks anyway
<caplex> could someone show me where i went wrong with these network aliases i made? i'm not sure where to put the " and/or ' - http://pastebin.be/1365/
<n3rdism> is visualboy advance a little too off topic? or is that cool here
<mborohovski> neither apt-get upgrade nor apt-get dist-upgrade show anything
<docta_v> mborohovski: try apt-get update first
<MTecknology> i guess i got disconnected
<bruenig> mille, automatix uses apt-get when it gets it
<MTecknology> ohm meter with needle, red(+) -> unabanded -> banded -> black(-) = needle doesn't move - - - red(+) -> banded -> unabanded -> black(-) = needle moves
<maxL> n3rdism : I dunno where else to go
<MTecknology> is this how it should be>
<Silk_Fear> i'm still so confused
<MTecknology> ??*
<maxL> n3rdism : all the rom geeks use windows and I cant seem to get it to work.
<n3rdism> >.<
<n3rdism> well whats the problem?
<mborohovski> docta_v: did that
<maxL> n3rdism: just doesn't run.
<mborohovski> no dice
<roostishaw> does anyone know the location of the gaim icon that sits in the taskbar?
<Silk_Fear> hellppp!
<maxL> n3rdism: I click it, nothing happens.
<maxL> n3rdism: I try runnin it in command and it gives me the cfg file
<n3rdism> maxL: are you wine'ing it?
<docta_v> mborohovski: dang... hmm. well i'm on an ATI card but it looks like it's video driver issue
<Silk_Fear> I'm still confused.
<Silk_Fear> someone help, please?!
<maxL> n3rdism: no.
<wheels3572> Can anyone access the bot or just the OPs of the channel?
<jrib> roostishaw: try #gaim too
<ardchoille> roostishaw: I would think of starting in /usr/share/icons/$CURRENT_THEME/*
<mille> bruenig, yeah. But is java available without automatix now?
<Kyral> Java has ALWAYS been available without AutoMatix or EasyUbuntu
<maxL> n3rdism: I found it in synaptic, when I used to use windows I got it to work, so I know how to use it but like, it doesn't boot the windows way, why are you suggesting I get Wine and try the windows version?
<bruenig> mille, yes, make sure you have the extra repositories enabled
<n3rdism> maxL: to play visual boy advance you neex direct x
<n3rdism> need*
<bruenig> rootisshaw /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim/icons
<maxL> n3rdism: So, I need wine?
<n3rdism> maxl: yes or a form of it, like cedega
<maxL> n3rdism: I don't get it then, it has a linux thing though.
<maxL> n3rdism: I don't get it then, it has a linux port*
<Silk_Fear> n3rdism: do you know how I can use RootSudo?
<maxL> n3rdism: Plus it was in synaptic, wouldn
<mille> bruenig, I added the extra repos from psychocats page after I was done with the install. The new dapper live-cd didnt work for me, so I did a server install from breezer and dist-upgraded to dapper
<maxL> 't it run in linux by itself?
<maxL> n3rdism: I don't even know how to install wine XD
<n3rdism> maxl: what site did you find a linux version? ^^
<bruenig> mille, do 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' ignore the error it is a bug
<n3rdism> silkfear: what are you trying to do?
<maxL> n3rdism: It was in the synaptic package manager.
<maxL> n3rdism: Its on the visualboy advance site too.
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: You can use: sudo <command>    does that help?
<wheels3572> !java > wheels3572
<bruenig> mille, when you open that change all the places where it says breezy, to dapper and then save
<mille> bruenig, the azureus is a tar.bz2 file?
<n3rdism> maxl: i was just looking at emulator zone ^^;
<gasoline> does anyone have the ess 1869 sound card?
<Silk_Fear> n3rdism: someone told me to use RootSudo as a solution to my problems. I can't do anything on this computer like Downloads, changing system options, all that jazz. All I can do is like internet, and programs and aim and such.
<bruenig> mille 'tar -jxvf'
<maxL> n3rdism: what does it say?
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: yes, but where do I use it?
<mille> bruenig, I did. When I installed. I made the sources point to dapper before I installed ubuntu-desktop. So I am running dapper now...
<Infern0o> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
* maxL is still using breezy badger.
<abhay> Silk_Fear, in the command line (or a terminal window)
<mille> bruenig, thanks a lot
<bruenig> mille, you have jre installed or not?
<Infern0o> !automount
<ubotu> I know nothing about automount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gasoline> does anyone know where i can get the snd-es18xx module?
<abhay> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: You use sudo for any app that requires admin privs.. ex: sudo firestarter . it will ask for a password, you use your user password, not the root password.
<maxL> !visualboyadvance
<ubotu> I know nothing about visualboyadvance - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<n3rdism> maxl: from what i can tell on vba.ngemu.com is that you can get the source code from them and compile it yourself
<maxL> n3rdism: Say what?
<Silk_Fear> abhay: command line? where.. I'm so confused
<n3rdism> hehe
<Silk_Fear> sorry
<mille> bruenig, the questio is: can I install the file in /opt directory as normal user?
<maxL> n3rdism: Say that again just a little more like, understandable.
<abhay> click the link that ubotu gave you, Silk_Fear
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: use sudo in a terminal
<mille> bruenig, I have jre installed
<maxL> n3rdism: Like, i can get the code and what it myself?
<Infern0o> maxL: He means you have to build the program first :D
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: okay.. let's see if I can do this, brb
<maxL> n3rdism: WTF? How?
<skavenge> you dont have to build it its in the repos
<Infern0o> maxL: yeah like you said, you get the code
<freedom2189> hey guys
<maxL> Infern0o: I'm pretty sure I have the code.
<freedom2189> whats the problem youre trying to figure out?
<skavenge> you have the whole program
<maxL> Infern0o: I got a package of it off synaptic package manager.
<MTecknology> I finally got my SNES controller to work as a joystick using ZSNES emulator... the only problem is that when I configure the keys everything except the up/down/left/right works. How can I get this to work?
<ardchoille> maxL: I am seeing visualboyadvance in the universe repo
<maxL> ardchoille: ?
<byteshack2> I guess I don't understand why Ubuntu needs Automatix
<bruenig> mille, there is no installation really, you just get the tar.bz2 file into the /opt directory then do 'sudo tar -jxvf filename' then do 'sudo chmod 777 -R /opt/azureus' after that you just run it. You can use it as a normal user after the chmod 777.
<skavenge> maxL: try 'man visualboyadvance' or whatever is used to run it for some help
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: I kinda tried.. it doesn't work
<byteshack2> don't get me wrong, it looks supper cool, but why not just have those packages installable from the ubuntu repos?
<freedom2189> bleh..  i suck at configuring joysticks
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: open a term and type:  sudo updatedb
<freedom2189> so im no help :P
<mille> bruenig, but I cant get it to /opt. I have it on my desktop now, but I dont have the permission to move it to /opt
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: That updates the slocate database and may take a few minutes, but it is an example of using sudo
<maxL> Skavenge: Theres no manual XD;
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: and put in my password?
<skavenge> byteshack2: half of them are copyrighted and not free so it would be illegal .. you use mp3, java, w32codecs etc at your own risk
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: yes, your user password
<n3rdism> does anyone know a good burning prog i can burn this iso for grub with?
<maxL> Skavenge : well there is one, but its rather useless its pretty much just copyright info.
<bruenig> mille do 'sudo mv filename'
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: okay, one minute
<skavenge> maxL: there has to be a faq on their webpage or something
<Infern0o> maxL: ok i found and installed it from the synaptic...
<Infern0o> maxL: after installing in console: sudo vba
<bruenig> or i guess more correctly do 'sudo mov filename /opt'
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: "amalea is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Infern0o> maxL: have a look ;)-
<mille> bruenig, thanks ;)
<n3rdism> preferably x64
<freedom2189> ardchiolle: you can use GnomeBaker
<Silk_Fear> it didn't let me do it, ardchoille.
<maxL> Infern0o: So I have to type sudo vba and it will work?
<Infern0o> maxL: well the program will show info yes
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: Are you the one who installed Ubuntu on that computer?
<mborohovski> anyone else have any ideas? i installed the nvidia driver, following the howto online, and now i cant switch to a terminal
<maxL> Infern0o: But did you get anything to like run?
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: no, I mentioned before, I bought this from value village.. there was a previous user. But I know the password for that user. Shall I try that?
<dxdemetriou> Is there a solution how can I install internet explorer 6 with wine? I need this for some programs but it stops to work after the 0.9.12
<maxL> Infern0o: I'm not the system admin on this compy, although i know the pass and everything,
<Infern0o> maxL: no, since i have no rom
<n3rdism> does anyone know a good x64 burning tool i can burn this iso of grub with?
<maxL> Infern0o: but is it asking for one or anyhting?
<byteshack2> skavenge, ah! ic
<Infern0o> MaxL: what u have to do when u want to play
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: I would say yes, try that user, that user may be the administrator for that box
<Silk_Fear> okay
<Infern0o> maxL: type sudo vba /path to rom
<byteshack2> I didn't notice that, first one I saw was firefox, and that confused me a bit
<maxL> OKAY
<maxL> BRB
<freedom2189> n3rdism: GnomeBaker will do the trick
<X-Rob_> Technical Question - We're thinking about making a derviative distro using Ubuntu rather than CentOS - Any howto's for this? I've found http://uck.sourceforge.net but that's for a live CD, which we definately want to avoid.
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: it won't let me do it again
<Silk_Fear> do I need to log onto that user?
<n3rdism> freedom: thanks :D
<freedom2189> np m8
<mborohovski> get this, i can login (and confirm this via 'w' on a vterm in x)
<mborohovski> but i cant SEE it
<MTecknology> I finally got my SNES controller to work as a joystick using ZSNES emulator... the only problem is that when I configure the keys everything except the up/down/left/right works. How can I get this to work?
<mborohovski> wtf
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: yes
<skavenge> Silk_Fear: you need to login as that user and use the password, from there you can give your user permission
<Cntryboy> Anyone here use xgl, and have the xwinwrap working?
<Silk_Fear> ardchoille: okay.. I don't know if it will work, but I will see, I'll come back on this chat from that user
<freedom2189> well guys, gotta mow the lawn before i get bitched at :P
<freedom2189> bye all
<ardchoille> Silk_Fear: ok
<MTecknology> How can I see what keys are being pressed on my system??
<MTecknology> the key Name I mean
<byteshack2> will automatix install the latest firefox-bin from mozilla?
<Snoops_> MTecknology xev
<Keldon> does anyone know which XGL plugin takes care of the unfocused windows getting darker? it's not fade
<bruenig> byteshack2, no
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me on my Java issue?
<maxL> Infern0o: thats not really working
<Snoops_> Keldon that's trailfocus
<Cntryboy> Keldon: you mean brightness/darkness?
<sid> ok, I'd love to switch completely to linux (not a big fan of microsoft) the only thing holding me back is I like to play games (half-life, GTA, AOE, etc)
<maxL> Infern0o: Do have to use sudo?
<Infern0o> maxL: what does it say?
<Infern0o> lemme check that
<Cntryboy> Keldon: oh you mean fade
<joeyk232> is perl installed with ubuntu or do i need to install a package?
<sid> can I play these games in linux?
<docta_v> sid: you can play with cedega under linux
<Infern0o> no, u don't need sudo
<maxL> Infern0o: well I didnt use sudo and it said
<Cntryboy> Keldon: I Have mine set to alt+mouse scroll
<sid> really?
<maxL> Infern0o: max@Dizzy:~$ vba home/max/Desktop/Kh-Com
<maxL> VisualBoyAdvance version 1.7.2 [SDL] 
<maxL> Searching for file VisualBoyAdvance.cfg
<maxL> Searching current directory: /home/max
<maxL> Searching home directory: /home/max/.vba
<maxL> Searching system config directory: /etc
<skavenge> sid: most no but some yes
<mborohovski> guys, help?
<maxL> Reading configuration file.
<Keldon> i'll try disabling that one Snoops_
<maxL> Unknown file type home/max/Desktop/Kh-Com
<docta_v> sid: yep, go to http://www.transgaming.com/
<Cntryboy> Maxl: please use pastebin.com
<bruenig> !pastebin
<Fujitsu_> Please use pastebin, maxL.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Amalea> ardchoille: this is silk_fear, I'm on the other user
<docta_v> sid: most of the really popular games work well with cedega
<Keldon> Cntryboy: i have a RDP session open on my 2nd monitor, and it's very annoying that everytime it's unfocused it gets dark, disabling fade just gets rid of the fading effect
<mille> bruenig, I works! Thank you so much!
<ardchoille> Amalea: ok, can you use sudo now?
<mborohovski> someone?
<Amalea> ardchoille: no, look - greg is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<sid> sweet
<bruenig> mille, good make sure you repeat that chmod everytime you add plugins or add anything
<Infern0o> maxL: kh-com is your rom?
<Cntryboy> Keldon: so what are you wanting to do again?
<joeyk232> i have a perl script and i need to point it to where perl is, but i'm not sure where that is
<maxL> Infern0o: ya
<Amalea> ardchoille: have any other suggestions?
<Keldon> Cntryboy: not having any changes when a window loses focus and according to Snoops_ trailfocus plugin takes care of that one
<Khisanth> joeyk232: /usr/bin/perl should work in most places
<ardchoille> Amalea: open a term and type: lsb_release -a | grep Description   (and tell me what it returns)
<mille> bruenig, I will
<Infern0o> maxL: i don't know what you should do next... it should work that way...
<maxL> kk
<mille> bruenig, so when I installed it from automatix. All I had to do was, chmod 777 -R /opt/azureus? Then I would never had to reinstall it
<bruenig> mille, pretty much
<AngryElf> hmm, can i just say, picasa on ubuntu = me :)
<Amalea> ardchoille: see, the problem is, any time I try to do something with the CORRECT password, it says " failed to run ----- child terminated with # status" something like that
<shinobi2> how do i config dhcp and reconfig ifconfig/
<shinobi2> ?
<bruenig> mille, the automatix azureus uses the beta, which I like much better
<Infern0o> maxL: you can always google vba linux, there seems to be quiet some info on the subject :)
<Cntryboy> Keldon: have you tried ubuntu-xgl, DBO there would know prob. ever question u have
<maxL> Infern0o: kk
<Keldon> Cntryboy:  ah, good idea
<Amalea> ardchoille: it said " Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)"
<mille> bruenig, ok. Anyway, thanks for all your help!
<maxL> Infern0o: I DID IT
<byteshack2> I'm trying to use debootstrap to re-install ubuntu, can someone give me some help?
<maxL> Infern0o: THANKS DUDE, I FIGURED IT OUT WITH YOUR ADVICE.
<Infern0o> maxL: how? :)
<maxL> Infern0o: I did that with unzipping the file.
<Guest777> question
<maxL> Infern0o: I owe you my gratitude, see ya.
<Ninja> hey
<Infern0o> maxL: hahahah good one, i'm glad it worked :)
<byteshack2> I have hda1 -> /, hda2 ??? (boot?), and hda5 swap.  /home is somewhere else.  What is the debootstrap command I want to use?
<ardchoille> Amalea: That release is two versions behind. I think support for it will be discontinued soo. If it were me, I'd make backups of all personal data and install Dapper on that machine.. but that is just my opinion
<X-Rob_> Technical Question - We're thinking about making a derviative distro using Ubuntu rather than CentOS - Any howto's for this? I've found http://uck.sourceforge.net but that's for a live CD, which we definately want to avoid.
<Guest777> lost my ubuntu desktop... have a blank black screen.... is there a keystroke to bring up terminal?
<byteshack2> Do I need to reformat those partitions before I try to re-install?
<Ninja> i use VLC as a media player and i Xed out and i dont see it any more ..and its not on the system tray but it is still playin can someone help me ????
<Amalea> ardchoille: okay.. I know it is old, but it's all I've got for now. How do I download dapper and what is that
<byteshack2> Guest777, C+A+1
<Keldon> Snoops_: thanks, that was indeed the one :)
<Guest777> tyvm byte
<Super-Noob> can anyone help me get my wifi working?
<ardchoille> Amalea: Dapper is the latest Ubuntu release with Long Term Support.. hold on.. I'll get you a URL
<Shak-> anyone managed to get packet injection working on the ipw2200?
<Guest777> nodda byte, have a mouse cursor (it moves) but nothing else
<ardchoille> Amalea: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Amalea> ardchoille: okay, thanks  -- so that would be downloading me the newer ubuntu version?
<byteshack2> no debootstrap gurus?
<Cntryboy> Keldon: what was the problem?
<Ninja> i use VLC as a media player and i Xed out and i dont see it any more ..and its not on the system tray but it is still playin can someone help me ????
<Cntryboy> that snoops helped u with
<hawkaloogie> Ninja, sudo killall -9 vlc
<Cntryboy> shoot im high sorry
<byteshack2> Ninja, whana kill it?
<Cntryboy> lol I mean how did he get u to fix it
<Keldon> Cntryboy: the windows without focus getting darker, trailfocus plugin takes care of that, not fade
<Ninja> byteshack2, ya
<byteshack2> or run xkill and "shoot it"
<ardchoille> Amalea: That will get you the latest stable release of Ubuntu. It will also correct your sudo problems. But, backup any personal files before installing it
<Cntryboy> keldon: kk
<Guest777> byteshack- the last thing i did was install several DVD packages, then this after numerous revoots
<darkyoshi372> Hi all, I want to create some little animations, like flash animations, but not in flash. Any ideas?
<Super-Noob> Can anyone help me with my wifi?
<Ninja> hawkaloogie, noo process killed?
<Ninja> byteshack2, ?
<Keldon> darkyoshi372: .gif? :)
<ardchoille> Amalea: I will say, that once you get the new version installed, you'll have a rocking machine, IMHO :)
<ttyfscker> can someone here help me figure out why adobe flashplayer 7 isnt accessing my hardware ?  it will detect my webcam and my mic, yet they wont work / initialize with flash based apps..   they work fine with flash in windows..  i thought this was a v4l problem until i found out the same thing was going on with my mic.. using ubuntu dapper here. someone plz help
<Amalea> ardchoille: I did that for my entire "Amalea" folder.. I made a compressed file of them. how do I backup the others?
<darkyoshi372> Keldon, I want to be able to do it with more ease than that.
<hawkaloogie> Ninja, ps -A and look for something that looks like "vlc" to send to killall
<byteshack2> run xkill from a terminal, that will bring up something that looks like cross-hais.  "target" the window and click!
<ardchoille> Amalea: Just backup things in your home dir.. the rest of the system will have newer verion of apps and such anyway
<gnubien> hi, i'm going to use ubuntu 6.06 on a new motherboard to find which modules are used for the onboard video, sound and eth; any tips or urls for getting setup info that ubuntu uses?
<byteshack2> Ninja, did you get it to die?
<Amalea> ardchoille: okay, then I'm good to go -- when I download, is it automatic? because, otherwise, It will not work... that little foot icon will just show up and I won't be able to do it
<Ninja> hawkaloogie, thanks its wxvlx
<Super-Noob> can anyone help a poor noob?
<ardchoille> Amalea: You'll have to download the ISO and burn it to a CD as an image, then boot from it.
<Amalea> ardchoille: what if I don't have a CD? and I can't burn on this.
<Guest777> byteshack- thank you i have it now :)0
<n3rdism> hrm- why am i missing a c compiler o.o;;
<__mikem> because ubuntu doesn't ship with one installed
<n3rdism> son of a
<n3rdism> what do you suggest mike?
<lz1gjd> after the latest update of compiz my compiz themes no longer work, could any1 point a solution pls ?
<Snoops_> n3rdism apt-get install build-essential
<ardchoille> Amalea: if you can't burn a cd for some reason, you'll have to wait until you can.. or buy an Ubuntu cd for a few bucks from some place like http://linuxcentral.com/catalog/?s_prod_name=ubuntu&set_join=and&cat=search
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to get my xwinwrap to show underneath my desktop icons instead of over them?
<Keegan_Witt> I read something about a text based install that allows one to manually select packages, how is this done?  is there a wiki somewhere?
<n3rdism> snoops: thanks dood
<johso> hey folks. I'm trying to install avidemux, but it's not in my repos. multiverse is enable though, so I'm a little confused...
<Amalea> ardchoille: hm.. all of this seems so hard. so I can't do it unless I have a CD. Does it have to be an ubuntu cd?
<Cntryboy> snoops: you may know the answer to that
<skavenge> Keegan_Witt: thats the install off the alternate-install cd
<[AOP] Drakonslayo> sorry... just install ubuntu and i'm trying to figure out how to install a new theme can anyone help me out?
<Keegan_Witt> skavenge, it is not accessable off the regular cd?
<ardchoille> Amalea: You can, of course, install any Linux distro you want.
<skavenge> Keegan_Witt: noep
<skavenge> nope
<lz1gjd> Cntryboy: xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID -delay 10000 - but which option exactly was for background i don't remember
<Cntryboy> well I've tried -o 1
<Zoolie> hi,i need serious help
<ralphh> I have ls aliased to "ls --color=tty" in an xterm. I like the colors but the font is making the output of ls difficult to read especially directories. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Cntryboy> for opaque
<Cntryboy> didn't work
<Amalea> ardchoille: ah yes, I know. Question: on the list of downloads under Canada, which one do I click on?
<Keegan_Witt> skavenge: is it set up as default then u change settings u wish to deviate, or is it all manually selected?
<Zoolie> i have a broken package gaim 2.0 beta....and if i choose remove,it want to remove ubuntu-desktop too.....pls help!
<skavenge> Keegan_Witt: you'd have to read up on the alternate install i've never used it
<Cntryboy> lz1gjd: btw I don't have glmatrix, I've tried installing rss-glx and that xscreensaver pak ect.
<Snoops_> johso hey - you've updated your repositories after adding multiverse right? Because it should be in there - re http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/graphics/avidemux
<Keegan_Witt> skavenge: do u have the link on hand?
<hawkaloogie> Zoolie, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package and safe to remove.
<skavenge> zoolie; ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, a list of other packages, it can be deleted without problems
<lz1gjd> any xscreensaver using opengl should work
<Cntryboy> yah but i would like glmatrix though
<skavenge> Keegan_Witt: no i suggest search the wiki or forums wiki.ubuntu.com ubuntuformus.org
<Amalea> Keegan_Witt: are you by chance from Vancouver, BC?
<Cntryboy> matrixview I don't like I don't like cmatrix either
<johso> Snoops_: yes I have, and I've also lookon packages.ubuntu.com, and found it there too. I really don't get it.
<Cntryboy> glmatrix is nice though
<Amalea> ardchoille: did you see my previous message?
<ardchoille> Amalea: for an ISO in Canada, I would recommend the ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso . That is the Alternate CD, it has a text-based installer, the reason I suggest it is because there are problems with the Desktop CD installer at the moment.
<Zoolie> ok,i delete it
<Zoolie> thx
<Keegan_Witt> Amalea: no, I am from Ohio
<Amalea> ardchoille: okay, thankyou
<ardchoille> Amalea: You're welcome :) and good luck
<Amalea> keegan_witt: oh, okay, I knew it was probably not the person I know. Just curious.
<Keegan_Witt> :)
<lz1gjd> Cntryboy: maybe sending the file to you and placing it to /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ would work for you
<Gullstad> How make collour seperation whit the ls command?
<[AOP] Drakonslayo> Anyone able to help me  out with installing a theme... any tricks to it, or somethingi don't know?
<n3rdism> gullstad: the colors are set up by the system so you can tell what is what
<Amalea> ardchoille: you were a great help, honestly. I will be getting a brand new computer in a few months though, and I won't ahve to deal with this.. it will be windows XP, so I'm glad about that. But I have to save up for it, hehe. Thanks Again Ardchoille.
<Snoops_> johso well that's no fun.. let me see if I can find the package - for i386 right?
<ralphh> Gullstad: alias ls="ls --color=tty"
<ardchoille> Amalea: :)
<johso> Snoops_: yes, i386
<Zoolie> and if i want to delete my old gaim i just choose delete in synaptic and it will be deleted,and the ubuntu-desktop in safe
<Cntryboy> lz1gjd: if you wouldn't mind
<ralphh> Which brings me to my question
<Cntryboy> but i'm on 2.1KB :(
<ralphh> I have ls aliased to "ls --color=tty" in an xterm. I like the colors but the font is making the output of ls difficult to read especially directories. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<ardchoille> [AOP] Drakonslayo: Have a look at this page: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.GnomeThemes
<aevaughn> #kubuntu
<lz1gjd> Cntryboy: you mean dial-up ? its a small file about 350KiB -> http://rapidshare.de/files/26129820/glmatrix.html here it is, hope it works for you
<Snoops_> johso http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/avidemux/
<Cntryboy> k thx
<Cntryboy> yes on dialup at 2.1KB
<lz1gjd> Cntryboy: maybe you'll have to make it executable by using chmod +x
<Cntryboy> kk
<shinobi2> i try to install xdesktp, error was package not found.  i typed 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<lz1gjd> after installing latest compiz my decoration themes no longer work, could anyone tell me why ?
<johso> Snoops_: aha, solved my problem. it's because the multiverse line was local (dk.archive.ubuntu..) - I'm now able to see avidemux in my repos. dapper doesn't have local multiverse, or what?
<Cntryboy> lz1gjd: I wonder if thats why none of my xscreensavers work when I want to just do regular screen savers? You think I need to chmod +x the dir xscreensavers?
<lz1gjd> nope, they should work without this
<johso> Snoops_: http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/avidemux/ - I guess it does. I'm clueless. anyway, I'm able to install it now, thanks for your help :)
<MTecknology> I converted a snes controller to a DB25 connector, i can use the joystick calibration tool to calibrate it just fine and it detects everything... When I configure my joystick in ZSNES it detects every button but no axes. Any help?
<kinema> Does anyone have a way to install Ubuntu on a computer that refuses to boot from CD?  I'm trying to install Dapper on an old laptop (P233) that has a BIOS that doesn't support booting from CD.
<Snoops_> johso cool beans :)
<Advant-> kinema:  if its got a flopyy drive, maybe you should go that route to load cdrom drivers
<kinema> Advant-: Are there Ubuntu boot floppies?
<Zoolie> re
<Advant-> kinema:  you shouldn't need an ubuntu floppy...
<Zoolie> so,i deleted gaim package,but my ubuntu-desktop package marked as "not available"......
<kinema> Advant-: how would i load the drivers if I can't boot from the CD?
<Xaero_Vincent> Has anyone here tried Nexenta OS? Its like Ubuntu Dapper Drake but with a OpenSolaris kernel rather than Linux.. im not sure what benefits it has but it seems cool
<Advant-> floppy disk would load your cdrom drivers, havn't you ever done that before
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i run openoffice write from the terminal?
<Cntryboy> lz1gjd: it won't let me move it to /usr/lib/xscreensaver and i've even sudo chmod +x that dir
<Advant-> Anyone been able to get to the enlightenment CVS?
<kinema> Advant-: Are you talking about DOS drivers?
<Advant-> kinema:  i'm sure there is soemthing similar for linux
<kinema> Advant-: Similar to what?
<Advant-> doing it in dos to load windows setup
<Cntryboy> anyone know why chmod +x /usr/lib/xscreensaver doesn't work when i'm trying to move glmatrix to that dir?
<Advant-> Xaero_Vincent:  I tried using the belenix, which is bootable version of Solaris 10, but it froze on me due to hardware conflict, I m ight format and try Nexenta
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: sudo?
<Super-Noob> can someone please help me with my wireless card?
<n3rdism> has anyone tried an iRam drive yet?
<mborohovski> guys, anyone have any ideas as to why i cant see any _real_ terminals when the new nvidia driver is loaded?
<dash`> do any gnome media players support a customizable title system like winamp does?
<fuzzyice> does apt work with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> fuzzyice: yes
<gmoore> yes
<n3rdism> yar
<regeya> o_O
<fuzzyice> better yet, is it the default package manager
<gmoore> yes still
<mborohovski> ...?
<ardchoille> yes
<regeya> O_o
<fuzzyice> right on
<dagrump_> kinema some cds have boot floppy image file a7 readme might try looking at that
<Kyral> Ubuntu is derived from Debian
<fuzzyice> any ntfs write support yet ?
<Kyral> what Debian based distro doesn't use Apt?
<n3rdism> yar!
<fuzzyice> is it reliable\stable?
<kinema> dagrump_: I just found something in the wiki.
<Kyral> no
<dagrump_> lol
<fuzzyice> lol
<Xaero_Vincent> no Ubuntu is a RPM distro.... RPM vrooom.. vroom. cough cough
<ardchoille> hahaha
<n3rdism> fuzzyice: i havent had any problems so far
<fuzzyice> i havent used linux for awhileeeee
<regeya> Ubuntu requires you to download tons of 3rd party software, all in .dmg files...
<fuzzyice> but this xp activation is pissing me off making me switch
<n3rdism> lol
<regeya> ...wait, that's OS X.
<fuzzyice> regeya yes it is
<fuzzyice> lol
<ttyfscker> can someone here help me figure out why adobe flashplayer 7 isnt accessing my hardware ?  it will detect my webcam and my mic, yet they wont work / initialize with flash based apps..   they work fine with flash in windows..  i thought this was a v4l problem until i found out the same thing was going on with my mic.. using ubuntu dapper here. someone plz help
<dagrump_> kinema i used that to put dsl on a old gateway
<wheels3572> Can someone help me figure out why I cant get jre to work ?
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: yea
<kinema> dagrump_: Yeah, I just found a page documenting on using a Smart Boot Manager floppy.  Thanks.
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: did you install the binary or did you install the deb?
<n3rdism> screen is so much better in gnome then kde
<wheels3572> bin
<regeya> n3rdism: if that's your only argument for using gnome over kde...
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: bin file from suns website
<apoc> help, I installed splashy, but it's not playing nice. How can I disable it?
<n3rdism> haha no
<dagrump_> kinema good work
<regeya> n3rdism: note:  I'm currently using gnome.
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: in the directory you installed the bin
<KaJe> Having trouble getting dual head to work. Have a 22" CRT and a 17" CRT, wanting to set two different resolutions for the monitors so that the desktop is "extended."
<Cntryboy> grrr got dissed
<n3rdism> reg: ive used kde forever
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know the answer to my issue here?
<regeya> there are a few apps I have trouble living without that I may need to install soon, such as k3b and digikam.
<wheels3572> i installed bin to usr/local
<ttyfscker> it created a new directory named like the original .bin file..
<n3rdism> k3b is the shite
<[AOP] Drakonslayo> ok... this is how new i am to this program where are the themes kept? in ubuntu
<regeya> n3rdism: I remember the pre-1.0 days.  I really think that business of chasing GNOME's tail on the theme front killed KDE.
<[AOP] Drakonslayo> i can't find them any ideas?
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: see I didnt' make a new directory i just went to the directory and then chmod it
<regeya> KDE was on the right track before they got into theming...
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: copy everything that is in the /usr/local/jre-version/bin/   directory to /usr/java/bin/
<ardchoille> [AOP] Drakonslayo: System-wide themes are in /usr/share/themes.. user installed themes are in ~/.themes
<n3rdism> i really thought kDE was going to make a comeback when novell dropped gnome
<definity> can anyone know how i can get mad wifi driver working i got the kernel sources and now i dont knw what to do to them any ideas?
<Aproxima> domo arrigatou
<Aproxima> mister robotto
<fuzzyice> is there nforce3 device support right off the bat with a ubuntu install, like my integrated ethernet and audio?
<fuzzyice> sorry for the laziness
<shinobi2> i do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-deskto' then computer as me for the CD, i don't have CD with me.
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: you need to sudo mkdir /usr/java && sudo mkdir /usr/java/bin
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: im a newbie how do I copy that via cli?
<ttyfscker> and then you need to cp -r *  /usr/java/bin
<orge> is there any way to search which file is the biggest?
<ttyfscker> but you need to cd to the /usr/local/(jre-version)/bin
<ttyfscker> you need to do that first wheels3572
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why sudo chmod +x or chmod 775 /usr/lib/xscreensaver doesn't work? I"m trying to move glmatrix there
<wheels3572> ok
<KaJe> Anyone here using an ATI gfx card with dual head setup?
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ok so whats' the exact command do I add the && in there? or are they 2 separate commands
<n3rdism> && is an operator
<ttyfscker> you can use the && to make it all in one line... && means "do next"
<shinobi2> how can i install ubuntu-desktop without the CD?
<ttyfscker> or you can first do sudo mkdir /usr/java
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ty
<ttyfscker> and then sudo mkdir /usr/java/bin
<mister_roboto> ttyfscker: && means "logical and" meaning that if the first command returns with a non-zero status, the second command will not execute
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: Why are you chmoding a directory?
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: Why are you chmoding +x a directory?
<SeraVitae> Hey there, was just wondering if it is possible to enable/disable video hardware (multiple video cards) *without* restarting X. Is this possible? I know windows can do it quite easily.
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: should I use chown?
<sztanpet> how can i add something to the runlevels so that it runs at boot?
<Cntryboy> I want to move glmatrix there and it says access denied
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Cntryboy> I want to move glmatrix to /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<ttyfscker> mister_roboto:: he's a newbie..  in newbie terms its easier to just say that it means    command1 execute && (then)  command 2
<wheels3572> done that long command
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: done that long command all in one
<ketilkn> Cntryboy, you want +w
<mister_roboto> ttyfscker: except that it won't "then" if the first command fails. it's important to understand that
<fuzzyice> if I have a amd64 should I use the 64bit iso ... im using it as my main desktop
<Cntryboy> what is +w
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: sudo cp glmatrix /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<mwsmedia> back with another newbie question:  how can I change permissions on the windows partition?  It shows up as hdc1 and is only accessible by "root."
<ttyfscker> mister_roboto::  i didnt give him an example where the first command would fail...
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: trying to see why though I can't through gui
<ttyfscker> wheels3572::   now cd to /usr/local
<Cntryboy> ketilkn: what is +w
<wheels3572> mister_roboto: tty typing was correct and the spelling was correct so it wouldn't fail
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: Maybe because you aren't running the gui filemanager as root user?
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: done
<ttyfscker> wheels3572::  after your in /usr/local   do ls jre*
<mister_roboto> ttyfscker: i understand trying to simplify something for noobs but if he remembers that for a long time, and it becomes foundational to his learning of scripting, he will be confused later. <shrug>
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: i know that, but usually if I chmod it it would let me write to it
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: You can't chmod the dir from within the gui filemanager
<ttyfscker> mister_roboto:: i agree there.. but he will learn that easily later on when he tries to do something that fails on the first..
<wheels3572> what are you looking for specifically
<mister_roboto> ttyfscker: touche
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: i'm not
<ttyfscker> you should have like jre-X.X.X  some #s
<dadgumit> hello all
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: from term
<ttyfscker> its a directory
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: sudo cp glmatrix /usr/lib/xscreensaver  is the easiest way to do it without changing the dir
<dadgumit> anyone know anything about xorg locking up when SMP is enabled?
<dadgumit> (either tha or acpi acip mapping)
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: i know man, but I'm trying to figure out whyyyy chmod isn't working
<mwsmedia> back with another newbie question:  how can I change permissions on the windows partition?  It shows up as hdc1 and is only accessible by "root."
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: *without chmodding the dir
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: it may even be /usr/local/java
<[AOP] Drakonslayo> ok i'm just gonna ask one last time but put it in different terms, with my theme where do i extract the file to (sorry for asking again, just trying to get the hang of this)
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: Chmodding a directory +x doesn't do anything because directories are already chmodded +x
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: type in cd j<tab><tab>
<ttyfscker> the tab <tab>  is keys.. see what directories you see after doing that
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: oh okay, so what does +w do
<OSAD> hi
<wheels3572> ttyfscker:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18253
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: +w doesn't do anything, afaik there isn't a +w
<Cntryboy> lol that dude said there was
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: Belay that, +w makes it writable
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ohhh ok let me check that
<Cntryboy> so if I wanted to make a dir from term write accessable what would the command be
<Cntryboy> oh ok
<Cntryboy> thx
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: Sorry about that mixup
<Cntryboy> np
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: cd to jre<tab> and it will complete the rest
<wheels3572> wheels@wheels-desktop:/usr/local/jre1.5.0_07$
<ttyfscker> ok
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can someone please help with freenx? im getting this error on my client:
<GhettoPuNKkiD> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: yep the tab key completes the rest of the word
<ttyfscker> sudo cp -r /usr/local/jre1.5.0_07/bin/* /usr/java/bin/
<ttyfscker> what java app are you trying to use wheels3572 ?
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ok back to command prompt
<ttyfscker> yea
<ttyfscker> now it should work
<ttyfscker> try launching your java app
<wheels3572> will try it :)
<Drupsta> hi folks
<[AOP] Drakonslayo> bbback
<mborohovski> !sleep
<ubotu> I know nothing about sleep - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mborohovski> hey guys, how can i get sleep working on my laptop?
<dash`> do any gnome media players support a customizable title system like winamp does?
* Ropechoborra tiene lag =(
<mwsmedia> can anyone help a newbie change permissions on a mounted volume?
<mwsmedia> usb
<mwsmedia> sorry, typo
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: it work ok now?
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: nope still looking for missing plugins grrrrrrrrrrr da r n pogo
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: what app are you using?
<wheels3572> I am in pogo trying to use pogo games
<Drupsta> did any one has problem mounting ubuntu after intallation on hard disk?
<wheels3572> firefox
<ttyfscker> ok
<ttyfscker> hang on
<wheels3572> ok
<ttyfscker> lemme see where my java plugins are
<ttyfscker> i thought you was trying to run a java application
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: should I have had all web browser windows shut before doing all this?
<ttyfscker> you need the java plugin in the firefox plugins now
<wheels3572> just a java website
<BioGeek> Hey everybody, I'm upgrading to 6.06, but in the process I got an error message: "Configuring cupsys:  an error occurred while parsing the port number or the host name. "
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: yes that is what I have needed from teh beginning ooops sorry my bad
<wheels3572> sorry bout that ttyfscker
<BioGeek> I'm then asked to correct my input, but I see no space to put input, nor do I know what I should input
<mborohovski> anyone know how to put my pc to sleep?
<Drupsta> did any one has problem mounting ubuntu after intallation on hard disk? I am having the problem with booting ubuntu, can any one help me please?
<auk> ubotu, glib-gettext
<ubotu> I know nothing about glib-gettext - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SeraVitae> Hey there, was just wondering if it is possible to enable/disable video hardware (multiple video cards) *without* restarting X. Is this possible? I know windows can do it quite easily.
<auk> ubotu, gettext
<ubotu> I know nothing about gettext - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<auk> ubotu, slab
<ubotu> I know nothing about slab - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<auk> :(
<MTecknology> Can anybody help me figure out why everything works on my snes controller when I calibrate it, but no emulator seems to support the up/down/left/right access?
<BioGeek> nevermind, it's running again....
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: do this and see if you get anything:   locate libjavaplugin.so
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: command prompt lol
<ttyfscker> ok how long has it been since you installed java?
<MTecknology> axis*
<ardchoille> wheels3572: now run sudo updatedb and run that locate command again
<ttyfscker> just a few minutes?
<ttyfscker> yea
<ttyfscker> run updatedb and then you should be able to locate it
<Subhuman|laptop> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mwsmedia> is there anyone here who can help with a permissions issue?
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: I sure there is
<GhettoPuNKkiD> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: earlier this afternoon I installed it
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: it will take updatedb a few minutes to get done
<carthik> how do I write a regexp that matches all alphabets. numeral, and symbols such as - and ~ ?
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  I'm trying to understand how to change permissions on a mounted volume (hdc1) so that it is accessible to anyone logged in, not just "root."
<Drupsta> a newbie in ubuntu here, any one willing to help me out with booting?
<n3rdism> 114,000 VIRUSES?! I'm making the switch!
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: Where is it mounted?
<n3rdism> kekekekekeke
<wheels3572> ttyfscker & ardchoille: still no luck I still get command prompt
<wheels3572> after both those commands
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  I'm pretty much a newbie -- how do I find that out?
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: you did updatedb?
<caplex> can someone help with a compiling problem? when i ./configure i get this error - configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..  install-sh is in the program directory, but it's a symlink which points here - /usr/share/automake-1.9/install-sh. i don't have automake-1.9
<wheels3572> first the updatedb and then the locate I get a command prompt
<wheels3572> yes I did ttyfscker with the sudo in front
<ttyfscker> did you try locate libjavaplugin.so?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: what was the locate command you used?
<auk> Drupsta: yes, there is
<dibblego> how do I resolve this dependency problem with apt-get? I cannot apt-get anything http://rafb.net/paste/results/xOFttj96.html
<Drupsta> hi auk
<wheels3572> ardchoille: locate libjavaplugin.so
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: try locate libjavaplugin
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: tada got that list
<ardchoille> wheels3572: or try locate javaplugin.
<ardchoille> ahh, ok
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  I figured that one out:  it's mounted on /media/hdc1
<ttyfscker> now the problem is which one of these is the one firefox needs
<wheels3572> good question lol
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: ok, you need to change the perms on the mount point itself
<dibblego> ttyfscker, the one in jre/lib/blah blah
<ttyfscker> yea.. wheels
<ttyfscker> just do this
<MTecknology> How can I tie two keys together?
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  so!  Not on the /dev/, but on the /media/...  okay, I think.  Let me try, and if I screw it up, I'll let you know.  Thank you!
<dibblego> what can you do when apt-get is screwed up?
<ttyfscker> cd /usr/local/jre1.5.0_07/lib
<MTecknology> dibblefo sudo apt-get install -f
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ok done
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  okay, I thought I needed to do "sudo chmod 777 /media/hdc1" but that didn't work.  Help?
<prophet> for some reason my cloock keeps messing yup
<ttyfscker> now cd i386
<dibblego> MTecknology, that seems to change things, thanks
<auk> Drupsta: start talking an someone will probably chime in
<krism> anybody know offhand how to query dpkg to see what package provides a file? (i'm looking for "import" to grab xwindow images)
<dibblego> MTecknology, actually, it still barfs
<prophet> anyone have any suggestions
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ok done
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: No idea.. that's always worked for me.
<MTecknology> dibblefo, that just fixes broken packages, what's going on?
<doneir> Krism, use 'apt-file'. You'll have to install it
<krism> doneir:  ah, tx
<ttyfscker> wheels do a ls
<ttyfscker> and see if you see a libjava.so
<slew> how do i get vlc to associate with dvds?
<dibblego> MTecknology, no idea to be honest http://rafb.net/paste/results/MEbZZ440.html
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: sure do
<wheels3572> it's in green
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  the return on that command was "chmod: changing permissions of '/media/hdc1': Read-only file system"  Would that matter?
<Drupsta> I installed the uduntu from the live cd and when i restart to boot from the new installed OS, it stalls when mounting the root file system
<ttyfscker> ok sudo cp libjava.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<MTecknology> dibblefo, I had the exact same problem with the exact same package
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: Ahh, yes, that means the device is mounted ro instead of rw. Type mount and see if that is the case with /media/hdc1
<MTecknology> wish i remembered how to fix it, give me a second
<dibblego> MTecknology, what can I do so that I can use apt-get again?
<ttyfscker> do that and restart firefox and then in the URL type in about:plugins   and see if it shows java
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ok done back to command prompt
<dibblego> MTecknology, I found a forum post that has a suggestion - I will give it a try
<MTecknology> dibblefo, do these commands
<charlie> algum brasileiro?
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  "mount" returns "/dev/dhc1 on /media/hdc1 type ntfs (rw)"
<MTecknology> dibblefo, sudo apt-get install -f
<dibblego> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1254061 "the problem is a incorrect link in /etc/rc2.d K09samba link to /samba instead ../init.d/samba"
<id10t> can i boot using grup from a pci ide card? not in scsi mode, installer sees it as hde, first install after boot grub can't find the file when the timer runs out or i hit enter
<id10t> grub rather
<dibblego> MTecknology, done that
<MTecknology> dibblefo, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<MTecknology> dibblefo, sudo apt-get install -f
<dibblego> MTecknology, done
<dibblego> MTecknology, doing
<MTecknology> dibblefo, sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<Drupsta> I installed the uduntu from the live cd and when i restart to boot from the new installed OS, it stalls when mounting the root file system .... after 10 mintues its says hda1 not found.... i have been looking int the forums but i could find the right solutions, can any one tell me why is that happening?
<MTecknology> dibblefo, sudo apt-get install -f
<ttyfscker> wheels3572::  did you do about:plugins?
<wheels3572> nope
<MTecknology> dibblefo, that's exactly what I did, line for line
<ttyfscker> restart firefox and put that in the URL
<dibblego> MTecknology, that seems to have fixed things, thanks
<ttyfscker> see what plugins it is loading
<MTecknology> dibblefo, yw
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: Ok, the file system on that device is NTFS. Sorry, I can't help with that file system.
<joeyk232> i'm having trouble adding a dir to my PATH, can anyone help?
<MTecknology> So, can somebody explain how to remap keys on my keyboard?
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash swf Yes   application/futuresplash FutureSplash Player spl Yes
<id10t> joeyk232, export PATH=$PATH:/place/to/new/dir
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: you dont see a java plugin?
<wheels3572> nope
<id10t> joeyk232, put it in /etc/profile or .bashrc to make it permament
<KaJe> Anyone here using an ATI gfx card with dual head setup? I have 22" and 17" CRTs and want the "Big Desktop" setup, but all I get is a clone on the secondary monitor (which looks zoomed in and doesn't display the entire desktop at one time since it can't handle the resolution I have set on the primary)
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  what's weird is, I had access to it when I first installed (Breezy, on my laptop) and I still have access to ntfs mounts on my desktop, which is Dapper.  Why would it change, I wonder?  Could I have installed something else that messed with it?
<ttyfscker> ok go back to the command line and do this sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjava*
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can someone help with freenx please? error: Permission denied (publickey,password).
<joeyk232> thanks
<ttyfscker> then give me an email address im going to send you the appropriate plugins so that i know they work
<id10t> GhettoPuNKkiD, sounds like you don't have a proper key file
<slew> how do i get vlc to associate with dvds?
<ttyfscker> it'll save some time figuring out why you dont have libjavaplugin.so  anywhere....
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: can I pm you that
<GhettoPuNKkiD> id10t: yup, how would i fix that?
<ttyfscker> yes
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: I'm not sure
<id10t> GhettoPuNKkiD, network/physical access ot the drive the key is sitting on... of course, then you'll need the password for the key
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  fair enough.  I know there are a lot of variables.  Thanks for trying!
<Drupsta> i am a newbie, I installed the ubuntu from the live cd successfully on my hard disk and when i restart to boot from the new installed OS, it stalls when mounting the root file system .... after 10 mintues its says hda1 not found.... i have been looking in the forums but i couldnt find the right solutions, can any one tell me why is that happening?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> id10t, ive got network access via ssh/putty
<ardchoille> mws Sorry I could't be of more help.
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: i didnt get it
<GhettoPuNKkiD> id10t: where do i go from here?
<yggdrasi1> drupsta.. is this a laptop ?
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  no problem.  I don't suppose you have any Hamachi experience?
<id10t> GhettoPuNKkiD, then you need to copy the .ssh/* stuff ot eh machine you are sitting at.. of course, *nix generated keys don't work in putty...
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ok now?
<sharms> !tell mwsmedia about fstab
<Drupsta> its a desktop with pentium 4 (3,2 GHZ)
<z0rz--> Any ops on?
<mwsmedia> sharms:  how's that?
<id10t> Drupsta, sata drive ?
<sharms> mwsmedia: read the msg from ubuntu, that explains the mount problem
<sharms> z0rz--: #ubuntu-ops
<Drupsta> idiot : i guess so
<z0rz--> k thanks
<P1N3R> hi
<mwsmedia> sharms -- sorry, are you saying go to #ubuntu-ops?  What's z0rz--:?
<sharms> mwsmedia: I am telling you to read the private message from ubotu
<ttyfscker> yes wheels3572 pm the email addy.. i done have the instructions wrote out and the file attached just waiting on your addy
<id10t> Drupsta, the kernel you are using for the first boot may think it is scsi instead of ide... has happened to me with lesser distros, but not ubuntu (at work on sata machine)
<P1N3R> i just installed Ubuntu onto another partition alongside Windows XP
<wheels3572> hmmmmmmm I did it wont work hm???
<GhettoPuNKkiD> okay id10t, im confused
<P1N3R> when i reboot it boots into windows
<ardchoille> mwsmedia: I don't even know what hamachi is
<GhettoPuNKkiD> please hold
<GhettoPuNKkiD> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<mwsmedia> sharms:  which I just noticed.  Thanks!
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: do you see the pm now?
<wheels3572> Yeah I see it
<id10t> GhettoPuNKkiD, you must have a private key file that matches the public key in the account you are trying to ssh to.  put that private portion of the key in the right spot, ssh in, specifying that key, and enter the key's password...
<wheels3572> ttyfscker:  you see my reply
<mwsmedia> ardchoille:  it's a no-config encrypted networking app.  http://www.hamachi.cc
<ttyfscker> wheels you aren't registered with nickserv
<wheels3572> damnit thats' why
<sharms> wheels3572, ttyfscker : you need to be registered with nickserv
<wheels3572> sorry bout language
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: /nickserv register yourpassword
<wheels3572> hold on
<id10t> GhettoPuNKkiD, that private key must be where you are trying to connect FROM
<P1N3R> can someone please help me?
<ardchoille> P1N3R: With what?
<Drupsta> how should i change it to recognise for ide ?
<wheels3572> I am not registered period wtih nickserv
<z0rz--> Alright I'm trying to install daper ubuntu on my laptop .. and when I boot into the disk, it's running in 640x480 ... my screen resolution is 1024x768 .. the problem is .. I can't see the whole installation wizard so I'm afraid I might be doing something wrong .. I can't change the resolution in the screen resolution pull down .. Is there another way I can force a screen res change?
<ttyfscker> no you need to do that.. it dont take but a sec
<offroadgeek> after I do 'sudo make menuconfig' and choose all the kernel modules I need and save a .config alternate, I try to 'sudo make' and I get an error "No rule to make target 'init/main.o'...  any suggestions?
<z0rz--> It's a Dell Inspiron 1100 2.4ghz 512mb of ram 80gb hd
<sharms> z0rz--: you can move the mouse around to the parts of the screen you cant see
<wheels3572> it wont let me
<wheels3572> I am using /nickserv register wheels3572
<P1N3R> ardchoille: i just installed Ubuntu alongside windows xp. they are both on seperate partitions. When i rebooted after the installation had completed, it booted into windows without giving me any option to boot into linux
<ttyfscker> did you /nickserv register <yourpassword>
<ttyfscker> it wont let you use the same pass as your username
<wheels3572> I have tried that too
<ttyfscker> heh
<n3rdism> P1N3R: you have to install grub
<id10t> z0rz--, plug in an exfernal monitor, or flip to a VT, edi tthe X confg file, flip back, restart X
<SeraVitae> Hey there, was just wondering if it is possible to enable/disable video hardware (multiple video cards) *without* restarting X. Is this possible? I know windows can do it quite easily.
<sharms> !tell P1N3R about dualboot
<P1N3R> how do i do that n3rdism
<z0rz--> sharms .. no there isn't a virtual screen .. .. I can see the tool bars at the top and bottom ... the actually installation wizard is cut off
<n3rdism> !grub > P1N3R
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: look in the status window and see what it says
<id10t> z0rz--, does it work proper on the live cd?
<sharms> P1N3R: read your pm
<ardchoille> P1N3R: Let me guess, you installed WindowXP *after* Ubuntu?
<wheels3572> hold on
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm having some network trouble.  I have my router set up for static IP, and I'm getting a connection to the LAN but I can't ping external hosts
<z0rz--> idl0t isn't the live cd and the installation cd kinda the same thing?
<sharms> z0rz--: there is a video failsafe option, when booting hit the more options thing and boot from there
<id10t> Tonren, can you do dns lookups of external hosts?
<Drupsta> id1Ot: can you suggest me what to do next please?
<z0rz--> if it isn't .. then no, I haven't tried it
<P1N3R> doesnt GRUB install as standard?
<offroadgeek> can someone help me re-compile a kernel?  I'm getting an error and I've googled all over with no success?
<sharms> P1N3R: read the links.
<wheels3572> I am getting no such command
<sharms> P1N3R: the dualboot tutorial I sent you explains it 100%.
<ardchoille> P1N3R: Which OS did you install last?
<sharms> ardchoille: I already solved his problem, move on
<id10t> Drupsta, read on grub about how to specify the root device, and put in /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/hda1
<ttyfscker> try this then /msg nickserv register yourpassword
<ericericeric> I have a really bizarre problem. I can't install the package kubuntu-desktop, because of "broken packages", but it seems unlikely that any of the packages kubuntu-desktop depends on could be broken.  The really bizarre thing is that this is a fresh install, though I have installed xgl+compiz.  Does anybody have any idea how to fix this?
<ardchoille> sharms: Please be respectful
<Drupsta> thanks i will try that
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: ty that did it using msg :)
<Tonren> id10t, when I try to ping google.com it gives me "unknown host" instead of its IP address.  is that what you mean?
<id10t> Tonren, yup. edit /etc/resolv.conf and add a nameserver
<id10t> Tonren, or just get dhcp from your router..
<Tonren> i have one
<Tonren> id10t, I have my router's DHCP turned off so my webserver's local IP is static
<dash`> do any gnome media players support a customizable title system like winamp does?
<id10t> ah. and what ip is showing for your nameserver in resolv.conf then?
<slew> how do i get vlc to associate with dvds?
<Tonren> 192.168.2.1, which is the ip of my router
<Shak-_> can anyone tell me what parameters I have to run to patch to get this to work: http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/patches/ipw2200-1.1.1-rtap_iface.patch
<skavenge> slew; in gnome?
<slew> yah
<sharms> Shak-_, patch -p1 < patchname.patch
<Tonren> id10t: Earlier today I had to connect to a network through a proxy, so I set it up in Firefox and it worked, but made no command line changes
<Shak-_> sharms: cool let me try that
<id10t> Tonren, is your routers dns turned off too, since you turned off its dhcp?
<skavenge> system -> admin -> removable drives and media
<auk> ubotu, aclocal
<ubotu> I know nothing about aclocal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> slew ^
<sharms> Shak-,  in the directory of the source you will compile
<id10t> Tonren, just for giggles, add an outside dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<knoppix> hi all
<Tonren> id10t: I don't think it's a router problem.  the comptuer I'm typing on now is connected to the exact same router in the exact same way
<ardchoille> hi knoppix
<Tonren> id10t: A fake one?
<id10t> Tonren, does it have a static ip?
<id10t> Tonren, nope, a working one
<MTecknology> can somebody please help me with my snes controller :'( !!!
<sharms> Tonren: what is the output of the route command
<Shak-_> sharms: ok, so I should just patch the file into the source dir
<Tonren> id10t: Yes, I set up all computers on the network to have static ip
<sharms> Shak-, yeah
<GhettoPuNKkiD> id10t: got it, thanks for your help!
<id10t> Tonren, can you ping it from within your lan?
<slew> skavenge, yes, in gnome
<knoppix> i downloaded enemy territory for linux and the file ends with "run" how do i install the game
<Tonren> sharms: Dest 192.168.2.0 Gateway * Genmask 255.255.255.0 Flags U Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface eth0
<sharms> knoppix: sh ./file.run
<knoppix> 10x
<Tonren> id10t: Ping the router? Yes.  I cn also ping the connected computer
<sharms> Tonren: is that the only line?
<skavenge> slew: goto 'system' -> 'administration' -> 'removable drives and media'
<Tonren> sharms: Yes.
<sharms> Tonren: you have no default route, that is your problem
<Tonren> sharms: I don't understand.
<Tonren> sharms: If there'es only one there, isn't it the default?
<id10t> Tonren, weird. can you telnet to your router on port 53?  (telnet router.ip.add.ress 53)
<Shak-_> sharms: Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<sharms> id10t: his default route is the problem
<skavenge> slew: under the 'multimedia' tab, put in the box about DVDs what is typed to start vlc .. (i assume 'vlc')
<sharms> Tonren: how did you configure the interface
<Tonren> id10t: Connection refused.
<id10t> sharms, if he can ping his router, and his router is his dns, he should be able to get valid dns
<sharms> id10t, what was his dns ip?
<Tonren> sharms: You mean, eth0?  I edited /etc/network/interfaces and added an address line
<Tonren> sharms: 192.168.2.1, the address of my router
<id10t> but if you can't telnet to 53 on that address, you aren't gonna get dns there either
<offroadgeek> can anyone help me with compiling a new kernel?  I already have the necessary modules selected..
<slew> skavenge, i dont have 'removable drives and media' on that menu =[
<sharms> id10t, Tonren: I don't feel like going into it, but basically if you don't have a default route, the packets stop at your local network.  This is the issue.  I would recommend using GUI tools to configure your network, but if you are editing the interfaces file, add "gateway 192.168.2.1"
<skavenge> slew: let me guess your not running 6.06 dapper?
<Tonren> id10t: The compute rI'm typing on right now can't telnet on 53 to 192.168.2.1 either
<knoppix> knoppix@knoppix-desktop:~$ sudo sh ./home/knoppix/Desktop/et.run
<knoppix> sh: ./home/knoppix/Desktop/et.run: No such file or directory
<knoppix> what to do?
<Tonren> sharms: That's been added.
<knoppix> pls help
<Tonren> sharms: Is there a way to force a refresh/reload of /etc/network/interfaces ors omething?
<sharms> Tonren sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<id10t> Tonren, and thats where its getting its dns?  weird
<slew> no i AM running dapper
<knoppix> the file is there
<slew> skavenge, i AM running dapper
<skavenge> slew: theres no way its not there then
<slew> oh ok
<Infern0o> hi, i have a small problem... i'm on a dual boot setup, and now i've added some free diskspace to my linux hard drive. The size of the drive is changed, but the added diskspace is used... what do i do?
<ardchoille> knoppix: try sh /home/knoppix/Desktop/et.run  (without the "." in the front)
<sharms> Tonren: try ping 38.99.67.116 now
<knoppix> 10x
<slew> skavenge, so its just my menu that dosent have it?
<Tonren> sharms: I'm getting a reply from it.
<sharms> Tonren: then you are on the internet
<sharms> Tonren: now just get a legit dns server and you are good to go
<Tonren> sharms: I just pinged google.com's IP address as well; it worked
<sharms> yay
<Tonren> sharms: How do I legitimify my DNS?
<skavenge> slew: my fault bad advice, 'system' -> 'preferences' (i dont run gnome so this is kind of from memory)
<darth_gimp> I'm having trouble compiling... what exactly do I need?
<sharms> Tonren: if google works your good, i thought idiot said your dns was broke
<id10t> Tonren, run a local cache-only instance of bind
<jmac__> I updated Dapper last week and it killed the external USB keyboard I was using. Any else experience similar problems?
<Tonren> id10t: Sorry, that went over my head.
<ardchoille> !build-essential > darth_gimp
<darth_gimp> thanks
<sharms> id10t: you understood that default route stuff I was talking about right?
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Infern0o> !diskspace
<ubotu> I know nothing about diskspace - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tonren> !df
<id10t> Tonren, you can run dns that just looks up stuff on the web for your lan
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<id10t> sharms, yup.  been using linux for 8 years :)
<Tonren> id10t: I see... I think it's because I just don't completely understand the concept of DNS.
<Tonren> id10t: so how do I run bind and restrict it to my local cache?
<slew> skavenge, thanks, that worked. are you using kde then?
<skavenge> slew: yup
<id10t> Tonren, i agree. its scary. apt-get install bind will set up a cache-only server that you can point your lan at
<id10t> Tonren, it will automagically go to the root servers for info for your lan
<id10t> me 's isp's dns sucks
<slew> next, is there an easy way to upgrade to the newest version of mplayer, 1.0?
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone run the Linux version of Google Earth
<jmac__> Jack I do
<jmac__> Slew use applications add remove
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wanted to verify it works..  Anything special I need to do..?
<Infern0o> ok, it seems the extra diskspace is not there in linux
<jmac__> Jack: I cheated and used automatix to install it
<slew> jmac__, that gives ver MPlayer 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8. i want ver 1.0
<Tonren> Oh, no.  I can't install the bind package because it can't resolve the domain name of the repositories!
<ardchoille> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> jmac__:
<chr1s_> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> jmac__: CHeater
<Tonren> OHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
<Tonren> My resolv.conf says 192.168. SIX!!!! .1!!
<Tonren> Not two!
<slew> Jack_Sparrow, nothing special, just install it and run it
<chr1s_> recently.... my sound randomly fades by like 30% automatically and then adjusts itself back without any intervention... any ideas?
<sapote> Jack_Sparrow, nothing special.
<slew> Jack_Sparrow, quite easy actually
<Jack_Sparrow> jmac__: I'll rtfm and install it..
<Tonren> When I connected to the proxy server, it changed it because the default gateway was different!
<jmac__> I installed the beta manually and it was straight forward
<Jack_Sparrow> It is just nice to know something really works under a particular distro
<jmac__> I hear you
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks guys
<techrush> how can i get to a run level without X ?
<jmac__> I wish my external keyboard would work, the latest slew of updates killed it
<Tonren> Working now...
<mister_roboto> techrush: init <runlevel>
<techrush> thx
<Tonren> Thanks id10t, sharms
<sharms> np
<chr1s_> recently.... my sound randomly fades by like 30% automatically and then adjusts itself back without any intervention... any ideas?
<Tonren> chr1s_: Excorcism?
<jmac__> lol
<chr1s_> sounds like it
<chr1s_> its really strange and annoying
<id10t> chr1s_, room mates get a new RF kit?
<chr1s_> nope
<jmac__> chris - Was it after any updates?
<chr1s_> I setup XGL with compiz
<chr1s_> and then unconfigured it
<digitalhav0c> chris, its great right
<chr1s_> I wasnt very impressed
<Snoops_> I'm totally addicted to wobbly now.. when I'm at work I want to cry because I'm not using it
<Infern0o> Anybody who c an help me with my lost diskspace? :)
<chr1s_> I dont know it just seems a little unfunctional
<Meltro> hi, is there some way to check for new hardware? I've got a LAMP setup within VMWare, transferred it from one computer to another (same VM build, same configuration), but my ethernet adapter disappeared
<dadgumit> I am thoroughly convinced that asus is the suck
<chr1s_> and too extra
<chr1s_> if that makes any sense
<dadgumit> It makes little babies cry and kittens die
<chr1s_> u think one of the libraries for XGL could be causing the sound problems?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know of a good video capture program besides istanbul? That proggy is crapola, it gets the first screen shot and nothing else, no video no nothing just the first frame.
<n3rdism> dadgumit: agreed!
<Snoops_> Cntryboy screen capture in linux sucks :( try xvidcap
<dadgumit> I mean I think 99% of my problems have been centered around this craptacular thing
<dadgumit> and I am too cheap to replace
<Cntryboy> can I get it through apt-get?
<Snoops_> don't think so
<Tonren> dadgumit: get Superman to hurl it into the sun for you.  he does things like that
<n3rdism> dadgumit: which board do you have?
<Snoops_> try and find out
<Cntryboy> nope
<Cntryboy> do u know the link? I'm on 2.1KB :(
<dadgumit> n3rdism A8R-MVP
<Snoops_> google dude :)
<n3rdism> :(
<joeyk232> does anyone know a good makefile generator for C that works on Ubuntu?
<Tonren> joeyk232: such a thing exists?
<Cntryboy> snoops_: I know about google lol, but try it with 2.1KB and see how fast you wanna throw pc out the window
<n3rdism> dadgumit: i went through a A8N5X and a A8S-X and then got a epox and fell in love
<dadgumit> whenever I enable apic apci mapping I get both cores active in ub, but xorg wants to lock up on me and every time I hit the key it acts like I hit the key 5 times
<joeyk232> Tonren: well i havn't got any makefile gen's to work yet, but i'm sure there are
<Snoops_> Cntryboy it's a couple of meg at least as far as I remember
<dadgumit> n3rdism epox = win?
<Cntryboy> thats fine I got all night to dl it
<Tonren> joeyk232: Personally I'll bet it's worth it to take 2 or 3 hours and just learn Makefile syntax.  I figured it out, and I'm a dumbass.
<dadgumit> n3rdism: never heard of it
<n3rdism> epox = t3h win
<cius> 2 or 3 hours to learn make?  wow.
<joeyk232> Tonren: oh i can make them, i just dont want to every time
<Tonren> joeyk232: eventually it starts to become second nature
<Tonren> joeyk232: unless it's REALLY annoying, i gues
<dadgumit> asus' bios updater is even jacked, I have a feeling it is because I am not using thier crappy onboard nic, and it is disabled in the bios, and I am just to tired of doing this crap to reboot, enable it and change ports
<dadgumit> MEH on it
<darth_gimp> How do I solve this error "Parser perl module is required for intltool" ??
<CAP5204> hi people!!
<n3rdism> dadgumit: i suggest getting rid of it, if thats a valid solution :( i seriously couldnt even get anything to work on my asus except windows lol; what happend to asus
<joeyk232> How can i define environment variables in ubuntu?
<Remy> hey guys, anyone know a shell command that'll give me the linux time ?
<Remy> ?
<dadgumit> I have been trying so hard to get ubunut stable, but I think it has beaten me
<n3rdism> Hi cap
<ardchoille> Wowsers, someone has had too much caffeine
<Remy> in it's raw form (it, calculated from 1970)
<ardchoille> Remy: date ?
<darth_gimp> How do I solve this error "Parser perl module is required for intltool" ??
<Remy> that gives me the parsed date
<Remy> I want the linux date
<aujordanh> i dont have a way to get my ubuntu machine on the internet right now but my windows machine will, after i download nethack deb from packages.ubuntu how do intall it? i have had problems with gdebi
<ardchoille> Ahh, sorry
<Remy> ie, 564567854567874567854 since 1/1/1970
<dadgumit> n3rdism: yeah, but then that will involve MORE work (replacing the mobo is teh sux)
<Remy> or whatever it is
<Remy> :)
<n3rdism> dadgumit: its not so bad; especially with an uber case like mine with a mobo tray Y^^b
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<darth_gimp> ok thanks
<n3rdism> lian li = the win
<Snoops_> Cntryboy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45795&page=3&highlight=xvidcap
<dadgumit> n3rdism: yeah, you know, when I bought my case, I said "how often do you change the mobo anyways?"
<n3rdism> haha
<dadgumit> n3rdism: I have changed it about 5 times since then :|
<n3rdism> it just makes life easier
<dadgumit> n3rdism: I see the error in my ways, but I wanted QUIET
<ardchoille> Remy: date +%s
<dadgumit> n3rdism and i got it
<Cntryboy> snoops_: I found it through sourceforge, but thx Im going to go to that url though just to c
<ryan_> I have samba installed and I cant see my linux computer on the network what should i check first
<dadgumit> anyone can help with xorg locing up?
<Remy> thanks ardchoille
<Remy> :-)
<n3rdism> dadgumit: you mean like doa quiet? ;)
<CAP5204> someone install the ubuntu version 6.06 with a Pentium 4 ??
<ardchoille> Remy: :)
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<dadgumit> n3rdism: well it works with windows :rollseyes:
<prophet> whats a good site for themes?
* mtimmerm is AWAY at 22:09:10 : I need a reason?
<n3rdism> prophet: theme for what?
<prophet> ubuntu
<n3rdism> dadgumit: :Q
<prophet> Gnome
<GhettoPuNKkiD> someone, anyone, where does apache2 store its 'htdocs' for breezy 5.10?
<carthik> prophet, art.gnome.org
<Toma-> anyone know if inkscape can make multi-page PDFs?
<prophet> thank you sir
<cius> prophet, gnome-look.org
<carthik> GhettoPuNKkiD, you mean the served pages? they must be a /var/www
<zul> GhettoPuNKkiD: /var/www/
<GhettoPuNKkiD> thank you guys
<GhettoPuNKkiD> :)
<camilla> anyone know how can i convert avi or divx to vcd in linux , any program??
<ardchoille> prophet: http://gnome-look.org  or  http://art.gnome.org
<prophet> thanks for the response
<n3rdism> dadgumit: the abit 32x sli is a really freakin awesome mobo as well if you're looking for a worthwhile upgrade
<CAP5204> someone install the ubuntu version 6.06 with a Pentium 4 ?? i have 256mb of ram and i want to know if it will run slow
<cius> prophet, google will likely respond even better
<dadgumit> n3rdism: amd64?
<n3rdism> yar
<prophet> yeah thats exactly wha t i got
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<n3rdism> prophet: you lucky bastid
<Snoops_> CAP5204 should be fine.. but when you can get more ram..
<Infern0o> ok, i added a few gigs of diskspace to my ubuntu partition after installing. My ubuntu disk got bigger, but the diskspace shows up as used. Please help me
<cius> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<CAP5204> thanks....snoops....
<cpk2> real quick question does the ubuntu iso come with kde or am i going to have to go get kubuntu? (just burned the ubuntu iso on accident =X)
<prophet> now for the fun part, figuring out howto install it, seems like linux its easy to find stuff its hard to install it
<n3rdism> cpk2: kubuntu
<Tonren> cpk2: Just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> cpk2: you want kubuntu .. its a pain have gnome installed then installing kde and  keeping them seperate, trust me
<camilla> anyone know how can i convert avi or divx to vcd in linux , any program??
<Tonren> skavenge: so taht didn't just happen to me!!! KDE *KILLED* my GNOME
<Tonren> skavenge: It was HORRIBLE.  KDE ruined everything.
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<n3rdism> poor gnomey-poo :(
<Tonren> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Eagle3> camilla: mplayer maybe?
<Infern0o> !partition
<skavenge> Tonren: i said the same thing about gnome heh, they dont play nice together
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Infern0o> !disksize
<ubotu> I know nothing about disksize - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> alright guys thinks for the input, guess i will just give the ubuntu iso to the coffee table
<Tonren> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<z0rz_> My installation keeps freezing at 33% range ... I don't see any errors .. it just freezers
<camilla> anyone know how can i convert avi or divx to vcd in linux , any program??
<camilla> anyone know how can i convert avi or divx to vcd in linux , any program??
<Infern0o> Tonren: In that graphical presentation my added gigs don't show
<Tonren> Infern0o: hmmm...
<Infern0o> Tonren: It does show up in gparted though
<n3rdism> brb
<Meltro> hi, is there some way to check for new hardware? I've got a LAMP setup within VMWare, transferred it from one computer to another (same VM build, same configuration), but my ethernet adapter disappeared
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<corsachriz> mahlzeit
<mister_roboto> revilot: remove it?   :)
<revilot> mister_roboto: thanks
<Grubchub> howdy, what's the easiest way to recover a ubuntu username/password? :-\
<cius> Meltro, do an lspci and see if your nic shows up
<max_> Grubchub: you forgot your password?
<Eagle3> camilla: did you search google?
<camilla> no
<Grubchub> yup :-( haven't used it much
<zcat[1] > recover or reset?
<camilla> ues
<z0rz_> ANyone know why I can't get passed 33% installation on my dell inspirion 1100 .. I mean I can get Mac OS X86 to install on this thing for christ sake.. but ubuntu freezes at copying files
<darkfrog> What's the ~/.kde/Autostart alternative in Gnome?
<Meltro> cius: Yep, it shows up
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<Meltro> ifconfig doesn't list it though
<Grubchub> whichever is easiest
<zcat[1] > finding what it was is almost impossible, changing it to something new is quite easy.
<Grubchub> I know *blush* i'm a retard
<cpk2> z0rz_: bad cd?
<mister_roboto> Grubchub: usually you boot to single user mode when that happens. then you'll be in root and you just change the password
<max_> Grubchub: get knoppix or the ubuntu livecd boot from it, mount your ubuntu partition usually hda1 and type chroot /media/hda1 or wherever you mounted it and then passwd username
<cius> Meltro, sounds like a driver issue to me, you search the forums?  I'm sure there's a help doc on networking.
<cius> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<max_> Grubchub: lol or that
<Meltro> yea, but it was already installed. It's a virtual adapter, same model
<Meltro> The only thing that could possibly be different is the MAC address
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<max_> anyone having problems with orinoco cards in dapper?
<Grubchub> is recovery mode single user mode?
<zcat[1] > single or init=/bin/bash is easiest imho. hadn't thought of mounting from livecd and using chroot though.
<Grubchub> I don't see that as a grub option
<max_> Grubchub: easiest to initiate a shell from grub like zcat[1]  said
<mister_roboto> Grubchub: i've done that procedure on other unixes. not sure what the grub boot option is to pick a runlevel.   i think you just specify the number (like '1')
<zcat[1] > in grub press 'e', pick the second kernel line with all the options and press 'e' again, then add either 'single' or 'init=/bin/bash' on the end of those options, press enter, press 'b' to boot.
<Meltro> and, by the way, everything networking refers to the gui, which I don't have. The serverside documentation only refers to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<zcat[1] > I think single should work but in some distros it asks for a root password too :)
<Grubchub> eep!
<Grubchub> k booting
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<cius> Meltro, I'm not sure then, don't think I can help you
<ttyfscker> is there some reason that flash plugin isnt accessing my webcam and my mic ? i cant figure it out why its not
<zcat[1] > ttyfscker: probably defaults to not allowing it...
<Grubchub> wait a minute zcat... this seems to be installing... WINDOWS!
<knapp> Help: X server will not start after installing (and uninstalling) initng: error: preinit returned null for "Configured Mouse"
<Grubchub> dun dun dahhhhhh
<ttyfscker> zcat[1] :: but where would that setting change be? i have set flash to allow it..
<MTecknology> Can someody PLEASE tell me how to merge input from an LPT1 joystick with keys on my keyboard?
<Meltro> cius: is there a way to find out what a device in lspci corresponds to in /dev?
<squeakypants> hey all
<zcat[1] > ttyfscker: ahhh.. not sure, I was just guessing :)
<Infern0o> Hi, i added diskspace from my ntfs with partition magic to my ext3 hd, the ext 3 did increase in size, but the added diskspace shows up 'used', what can i do?
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<cpk2> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Grubchub> ack!
<prophet> getting these things to work is as confusing as i thought
<Grubchub> my irc client crashed
<squeakypants> I just installed with nvidia drivers and the only resolution choices I have are 1024, 800, and 640
<mandeep> sup
<mandeep> squeakypants
<squeakypants> why don't I have anything else, and how do I change to 1280x960?
<squeakypants> hey
<mandeep> you need to reconfigure x
<cius> Meltro, try an lspci -v and see what it tells you about the nic, I"ve never done it myself
<squeakypants> how?
<revilot> cpk2: im aware of firewalls, but i see no option to block a specific app from accessing the internet in firestarter
<mandeep> beats me i had the same problem and they gave me the link
<squeakypants> guh
<mandeep> haha
<squeakypants> thanks anyway, i'll look it up
<mandeep> ok
<mandeep> hold on
<knapp> plz help
<mandeep> maybe i can look in terminal for the command
<ae101> <ae101> hello can you help me installing live cd, its my first time
<ae101> <ae101> i boot the live cd then this appears.. "[DR-DOS]  A:\"
<ae101> <ae101> what should i do next?
<ae101> #nu107
<mandeep> wait i got it
<mandeep> u there squeaky
<squeakypants> X11 -configure?
<squeakypants> cause I tried dpkg-reconfigure already
<mandeep> you did?
<squeakypants> lemme try again
<mandeep> xserver-xorg?
<mandeep> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<squeakypants> not sure, I'll try it
<mandeep> when u go through it all
<revilot> cpk2: do you know of a firewall that will allow me to block specific apps
<mandeep> it will ask what resolutions u waant
<mandeep> then u select 1280xwhatever
<godtvisken> What's a good graphical ftp client?
<squeakypants> i didn't, i am now thanks :-D
<Meltro> cius: nope, still nothing usefull. But thanks, more than most documentation's given, heh
<davey_> can someone please help me, I have a network issue
<davey_> multiple
<mandeep> not me
<davey_> I cam not a noob and have used linux for a while but this is to complicated for me to handel
<squeakypants> where do i get the bus identifier?
<mandeep> u dont need to
<squeakypants> or should i just leave it?
<squeakypants> k
<mandeep> default is correct
<revilot> could anyone tell me how to block a particular application from connecting to the internet?
<cius> Meltro, I'm still learning all this myself, so I can only go with what I've learned thus far  :-)
<mandeep> revilot delete it
<Meltro> revilot: They've told you twice now
<squeakypants> guh
<Meltro> research IPTables
<Dead_Karma> okay someone told me that i could get stuff for my ipod at the ubuntu repository.  now i would like to know where that is.  also does limewire work with ubuntu, and what do i need for pdf files?
<squeakypants> it didn't autodetect the RAM
<_3fg> Hello, I need some help with manually setting up a partition
<Meltro> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<mandeep> it doesnt matter
<mandeep> just leave it blank
<revilot> im aware of firewalls!!
<squeakypants> are you sure? i know its 64mb
<revilot> how do i block specific apps
<Meltro> revilot: It works both ways
<davey_> if anyone knows please help,l I need to reactivate a driver
<mandeep> ya it doesnt matter
<squeakypants> k
<davey_> that I maunaly deativated
<Meltro> revilot: IPTables isn't your standard firewall. It's muh smarter than that
<cpk2> revilot: http://dansguardian.org/?
<Meltro> much*
<cpk2> err http://dansguardian.org/
<revilot> Meltro: ok then how do i block SPECIFIC APPS
<mister_roboto> revilot: you don't, you block the ports it uses
<godtvisken> What's a good graphical ftp client?
<_3fg> Is anyone free to help me through a manual partition? Even the smallest option on automatic partition will not work
<_3fg> godtvisken: Filezilla
<revilot> how can i block the port it uses without letting it attempt to connect first?
<skavenge> grr i wish i could get zsnes to output sound properly, the sound is full of static
<godtvisken> _3fg: what do you need to do?
<_3fg> download it
<Meltro> iptables. You can disable ports all you want.
<mister_roboto> revilot: do you even know what this program does?
<_3fg> skavenge: Nice nick :D
<Dead_Karma> okay someone told me that i could get stuff for my ipod at the ubuntu repository.  now i would like to know where that is.  also does limewire work with ubuntu, and what do i need for pdf files?
<Meltro> both ways
<skavenge> thnks
<revilot> mister_roboto: are you kidding? of course i do
<^WINBLOWS^> how would i go about running an eggdrop off of desktop location through terminal?
<_3fg> Limewire is for viruses, use something better
<revilot> mister_roboto: youre ansering everything but the question im asking
<mister_roboto> revilot: if you know what firewalls are, surely you understand that you can configure the firewall BEFORE ALLOWING THE PROGRAM TO RUN!
<Dead_Karma> what about the rest of my question?
<Cornellius> What's the easiest way of update X to ver. 7 ?
<revilot> mister_roboto: so how am i supposed to know what port the program will use before allowing it to connect?
<Dead_Karma> also what would you reccomend?
<mister_roboto> revilot: well sorry, dude... but you're being a little retarded in how you're asking
<skavenge> Cornellius: if your on dapper ir is ver 7
<squeakypants> it won't let me go over 24bits
<mandeep> 24bits is the highest
<squeakypants> why can't it go up to 32?
<mister_roboto> revilot: how do you even know it's trying to connect to something? you said you already know what it does. but you have no clue what ports it's using?
<Meltro> revilot: Unplug the cable and use TCPDump to see what it tries to connect to
<mandeep> 32 is a placebo
<^WINBLOWS^> can someone tell me commands for running eggdrop from desktop
<squeakypants> lol
<mandeep> 24 is the actual amount of bits
<squeakypants> alright
<mandeep> the extra 8 is put into alpha channels
<squeakypants> ah
<revilot> mister_roboto: why are you being so obtuse, i asked if anyone knew a way to block specific apps, if you dont know then stfu
<squeakypants> after I did that should I ctrl-alt-backspace?
<mandeep> waity
<_3fg> mister_robot: if you have finished with revilot, can you help me?
<mister_roboto> revilot: you have gotten about 10 diff answers but you keep repeating like a parrot
<squeakypants> ?
<mandeep> did it let you select the resolution?
<squeakypants> yea
<mandeep> ya restart gnome then
<mister_roboto> revilot: Meltro gave you the definitive answer
<squeakypants> k
<^WINBLOWS^> hello?
<mandeep> hell
<mandeep> o
<Meltro> revilot: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<^WINBLOWS^> how would i run eggdrop in terminal from desktop
<skavenge> or install firestarter for an iptables gui frontend
<mandeep> not sure
<_3fg> can anyone help me please? I've asked multiple times.
<mandeep> wait winblows
<revilot> Meltro: thx
<mandeep> is the program called eggdrop
<^WINBLOWS^> my eggdrop is on desktop and wanna know how to run it from location in terminal
<^WINBLOWS^> yes
<mandeep> /home/username/Desktop
<Meltro> afk smoke before TDS
<squeakypants> guh
<mandeep> didnt work?!
<squeakypants> i'm still in 1024x768 for some reason
<mandeep> wtf
<mandeep> in screen resolution
<squeakypants> wtf indeed
<mandeep> can u not select it?
<squeakypants> in the reconfig?
<squeakypants> i set it to 1280x960
<mandeep> no
<squeakypants> oh the system preferences?
<mandeep> in system>user>screen res
<mandeep> yya
<squeakypants> nope, can't
<mandeep> hmmmmm
<squeakypants> i only get the 3
<mandeep> can ur monitor support it
<squeakypants> lol yea
<mandeep> hmm
<squeakypants> i think it can actually do 1600
<mandeep> oh
<squeakypants> i use 1280 in windows though, i also did in osx
<_3fg> Meltro: can I have some help with manual partition?
<mandeep> osx?
<Dead_Karma> maybe if i sit here long enough my questions will get answered
<dadgumit> squeakypants: you probably need to manually edit xorg.conf
<squeakypants> lol, don't worry about it ;)
<mandeep> r u running a dell
<dadgumit> Dead_Karma questions?
<max_> squeakypants: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf you will see and entry for default depth if you look at entry for like depth 24 it will list res you can use
<squeakypants> mandeep: yea, why?
<mandeep> just wondering
<Dead_Karma> yes i repeat
<squeakypants> max_ and dadgumit: thanks, I'll do that
<Dead_Karma> okay someone told me that i could get stuff for my ipod at the ubuntu repository.  now i would like to know where that is.  also does limewire work with ubuntu, and what do i need for pdf files?
<squeakypants> quick question though
<mandeep> dead karma
<Dead_Karma> yes?
<mandeep> amarok will let u use ur ipod
<skavenge> Dead_Karma: rhythmbox that comes installed should work for it
<mandeep> i believe
<dadgumit> Dead_Karma: !frostwire
<dadgumit> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<squeakypants> is there any software for gnome like the osx dock?
<dadgumit> !tell dead_karma about frostwire
<mandeep> !fixres
<mandeep> hmm
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_3fg> dadgumit: can you help me now :D?
<mandeep> ya
<mandeep> squeaky
<mandeep> gdesklets has a launcher
<mandeep> but it isnt as pretty
<squeakypants> k
<mandeep> i dont think theres an exact replica of the dock
<squeakypants> brb (restarting gnome)
<Dead_Karma> thank you, also i was setting here thinking.  is there an easy way to configure my internet?  i don't want to have everything wiped, then find out i messed something up
<mandeep> is ur internet not working
<mandeep> ?
<^WINBLOWS^> ok im trying to do this i open deasktop/eggdrop and when i do so i type install Dest=usr/eggdrop what am i doing wrong?
<dadgumit> Dead_Karma google around about the repository, I dont have an Ipod, but you can easily google how to enable more repositories if memory recalls, googling "install anything in ubuntu" will point you right to it
<dadgumit> _3fg: what's up?
<^WINBLOWS^> oops Desktop
<Dead_Karma> thank you
<Meltro> back
<mandeep> no u type
<skavenge> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<skavenge> thats a good link
<dadgumit> (I should mention I can't get mine workirng  right, I have just figured out alot in the last few days of troubleshooting
<Meltro> _3g: what'cha need
<mandeep> open /home/yourusername/Desktop/eggdrop
<_3fg> dadgumit: I am forced to make a manual partition because the minimum automatic partition (30gb) errors.
<dadgumit> cheers @ skavenge
<kdean06> Does anyone have any suggestions for a two way voice and video web cam program that runs on both windows and linux without major problems?
<Dead_Karma> well i mean like will that be taken care of during install?  meaning configuring my internet access
<_3fg> However, I ahve no idea how to manually partition this
<^WINBLOWS^> ahh
<_3fg> so, suggestions and walkthroughs will be gladly accepted
<squeakypants> it worked! :D
<skavenge> i use gtkpod for mine but theres a good amount of programs that will work with ipods
<dadgumit> Dead_Karma: you will be able to configure it, but your settings are going to be specific to you
<Meltro> _3fg: disk size, what OSes you want, and processor/memory/speed
<_3fg> ok
<Dead_Karma> okay thank you
<mandeep> whatd u do
<Meltro> and what you want to work with what
<Dead_Karma> i'm going to install ubuntu now.
<_3fg> OSes: I have XP, installing Ubuntu 32 bit
<skavenge> Dead_Karma: have you tried running the livecd? does internet work in it?
<Dead_Karma> hope it works well.  :)
<dadgumit> looking for help with X locking up after smp/ acip aicp supprt is enabled
<mandeep> squeaky howd u fix it
<squeakypants> mandeep: editted xorg.conf
<_3fg> 2 hard drives, I want to install it on the slave one
<ninpomonkey> do I have to uninstall ubuntu when the regular release comes every six months, or does it upgrade itself when using the update thing?
<mandeep> oh ya
<dadgumit> Dead_Karma: describeyour hardware I am curious
<squeakypants> it only does @60 though, but that's no big deal (i usually put it on 85)
<skavenge> ninpomonkey: upgrades itself
<Tonren> Hey all, has anyone gotten soudn to work in Wine?
<Dead_Karma> i just wanted to know these things before i did something i couldn't back out of.  i'll be back to let ya know how it worked
<ninpomonkey> skavenge_ ah, cool :)
<Dead_Karma> old outdated
<dadgumit> ninpomonkey update is pretty easy actually, there are a few methods, the one I did required no uninstall
<_3fg> Athlon 3000+ 2ghz, 1 gig of ram
<TokenBad> I use sudo apt-get install netspeed and it installed...but now I can't find it anywhere to start it
<Dead_Karma> bbl
<_3fg> Meltro: is that enough information?
<Meltro> yep
<skavenge> ninpomonkey: i find fresh installs better myself with new releases but it will update
<dadgumit> dead_karma: you should try the live cd, doesn't always work, but mostely does
<dadgumit> you can install from it
<mandeep> u can change it to 85
<Meltro> _3fg: ok, say, 2gb swap, 4 if you're a multitasker
<ninpomonkey> skavenge: ok
<Meltro> how big is the slave?
<skavenge> TokenBad: alt+f2 type 'netspeed'
<_3fg> 80gb
<dadgumit> Meltro: that swap is huge
<_3fg> can we take this to a query or another channel?
<TokenBad> if your talking about in terminal I did
<skavenge> TokenBad: and?
<Meltro> dadgumit: I'm big on multitasking. 2.5% of a relatively small drive is hardly overkill
<dadgumit> looking for help with X, locking up on me
<dadgumit> Meltro: each his own
<TokenBad> skavenge, says not found...but I know its installed
<Meltro> _3fg: ok, what are you trying to use to partition?
<ae101> can anyone help me install live cd? i dont know what to do =)
<mandeep> what irc client do u guys use
<_3fg> Meltro: can we query or take this to another channel?
<Meltro> _3fg: sure
<TokenBad> I use xchat
<Meltro> _3fg: hit mah
<_3fg> which?
<skavenge> TokenBad: 'whereis netspeed' or 'slocate netspeed'
<Meltro> query
<dadgumit> ae101, pop it in your drive and boot (set it to boot from cd in bios if it isn't set up alread)
<Meltro> thanks for asking
<squeakypants> i'm just using xchat
<TokenBad> skavenge, I figured if did apt-get install it would be like the others...but nope
<mandeep> what do i type to get someones name
<mandeep> automatically
<mandeep> like in mirc u press tab
<mandeep> oh it is tab
<mandeep> wow
<TokenBad> mandeep, I use tab
<TokenBad> heheh
<mandeep> haha
<mandeep> oops
<ae101> dadgumit, did that, [DR-Dos]  appears, whats next ? =)
<mandeep> i like how in xchat if some1 says ur name it appears in red
<ChakRa> ~__~
<Bo> hi i was installing the nvidia-glx-dev driver and it corrupted my x interface so now everything is command line
<mandeep> that sux
<Bo> how do i fix it?
<skavenge> TokenBad: did you try 'whereis netspeed' or 'slocate netspeed'
<Bo> no
<Bo> im new to linux
<TokenBad> skavenge, yeah it posted a few results....but not sure which is the program
<mandeep> bo
<Bo> yeah
<mandeep> can u start ubuntu in safe mode
<Bo> what should i do?
<Bo> yeah
<Bo> recovery mode
<mandeep> is that command line?
<skavenge> TokenBad: any in /usr/bin/ or and bin directory?
<Bo> no i can chose recovery mode
<Bo> during startup
<mandeep> and that restarts into gnome right?
<mandeep> with safe defaults
<chiefinnovator> can I make a shortcut on my desktop that will open up this chat room?
<TokenBad> skavenge, seems to be in /usr/lib/netspeed
<squeakypants> whats the fastest way to install flash?
<Bo> not sure havent tried
<Bo> after i start in safe mode what should i do?
<squeakypants> should I just use the installer on their site or is there an easier way (.deb or something)?
<mandeep> how knew are you to linux
<mandeep> new
<Bo> very
<Bo> 1st wk
<skavenge> TokenBad: well thats not an executable, something needs to be in a bin dir somewhere
<chiefinnovator> very
<squeakypants> well
<TokenBad> skavenge, but I can't get it to run...did the ./netspeed_applet2 but nothing
<mandeep> hmm
<_3fg> Meltro: have you disappeared?
<Bo> but i got lots of programs on it
<squeakypants> I haven't used it in a long time, but I'm not new
<mandeep> oh
<Meltro> no, I've query'd you three times
<ae101> after booting with the live cd, would it automatically install itself? or i need to ype some commands?
<mandeep> so thats y u dont want to format
<squeakypants> but I haven't used it in a 1-2 years
<Bo> yeah
<mandeep> hmm
<cparker> Is there a Dapper package available for Gaim 2 beta 3?
<_3fg> Meltro: ok, how about another channel or AIM or something
<mandeep> my guess is go back into recovery mode
<mandeep> and reconfigure X
<Meltro> ok, join #3fghelp
<mandeep> actually
<baconbacon> ubotu tell cparker about gaim2
<SeraVitae> Hi there, I have 3 graphics cards in my computer, ubuntu is freaking out when i put the live cd in, X won't come up and crashes
<Bo> is there a code that i can run?
<baconbacon> !tell cparker about gaim2
<skavenge> TokenBad: dpkg -L netspeed will tell you where everything was installed, there has to be a executable .. or try man netspeed
<mandeep> in command all u have to type is  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mandeep> and that should go back to ur normal settings
<TokenBad> skavenge, I tried man netspeed...says no manual
<cparker> Woohoo! Thanks :)
<Bo> ok thanks ill try it
<baconbacon> why does ubotu doesnt confirm "told abc about xyz" ?
<baconbacon> anymore
<SeraVitae> The problem seems to be that two of the pci video cards 'fight' with each other and need to be turned on in an appropriate sequence
<mandeep> ?
<noway-> hi, I just installed ubuntu, and I updated all the packages.  When I try to apt-get something, it comes up with errors about gnome-applet
<Madpilot> baconbacon, the bot's been updated, it doesn't do the 'told x about y' thing anymore
<mandeep> noway-,  whats the error
<SeraVitae> problem is the pci-express graphics card (which is set to primary in the bios) is not detected by the x configuration.
<baconbacon> ok, im never sure it did tell
<skavenge> TokenBad: what about netspeed-applet?
<noway-> mandeep: its quite the error, is there a place to paste?
<baconbacon> noway-: paste the error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mandeep> hmm
<noway-> thanks
<TheGame> how do i create a channel
<noway-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18257
<klees> how can i tell what process is using my bandwidth???
<TheGame> ya
<TheGame> wow
<TheGame> that is quite the rrror
<MTecknology> OK, I got to the point of just making a new keymap - now - can somebody PLEASE tell me how to interepret data coming from a joystick on an LPT1 port?
<hawkaloogie> TheGame, just join it
<TokenBad> how do I restart the panels in ubuntu without rebooting?
<TheGame> i did join it hawkaloogie
<TheGame> but it said
<TheGame> the channel doesnt exist
<SeraVitae> I get a 'Failed to start the x server" error.
<hawkaloogie> TheGame, /cs help register
<MTecknology> TokenBad Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<dli> klees, netstat -na|less
<TheGame> oh i need to register
<skiddex> dapper drake won't load ubuntu only kubuntu -- amd k-7.  Anyone know why gnome won't go?
<SeraVitae> "fatal server error, screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration"
<noway-> MTecknology: does that kill all x processes?
<TheGame> tokenbad
<baconbacon> noway-: try sudo apt-get -f install. if it doesnt work, sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-applets-data gnome-applets
<dli> SeraVitae, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheGame> bbl
<SeraVitae> ok
<noway-> baconbacon: thanks, I will give it a shot
<SeraVitae> dli - i should mention i have 3 graphics cards in this pc.
<MTecknology> noway- i'm not sure i think it just restarts all x sessions
<klees> what's /tmp/orbit-...?
<TokenBad> well no dice after that
<TokenBad> still not find netspeed
<noway-> baconbacon: hrm, no luck, I even get the same error when trying to reinstall the packages
<SeraVitae> dli - xserver-xorg just found one of the PCI video cards, not the PCI express card or the other pci card.
<dadgumit>  anyone know about X locking up?
<skiddex> ubuntu dd just hangs at black screen on k6 k7 -- curerntly on ddlive kde with k6
<baconbacon> noway-: sorry i got to go, power is going down here
<baconbacon> gl
<noway-> np, thanks
<TokenBad> now I can't remove netspeed
<TokenBad> I did sudo apt-get remove netspeed and it gives me an error
<skiddex> acpi=off doesn't work on k6/k7 for me
<Madpilot> skiddex, using the k6 kernel or the generic 386 kernel?
<tjb891> ok, i have a belkin usb wireless adapter with the rt2500usb.inf driver, can anyone tell me how to set it up with ndiswrapper, i can't get it to work
<skiddex> the generic couldn't find one for k6
<dadgumit> skiddex try noapci nolapci et...
<skiddex> on the site that is
<dadgumit> !acpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skiddex> i did it just kept hanging
<dadgumit> where's it hang?
<skiddex> that's why i went to kde :)
<TheGame> kde sucks
<Madpilot> skiddex, odd, I've got an XP-M cpu (k6) and Ubuntu runs perfectly
<tjb891> isn't kde sloweer
<Cntryboy> Snoops_: ya still here man
<three> hi everyone
<TheGame> its slower if u dont have 1gb ram
<skiddex> well i am running this live so not ready to install just yet
<skavenge> plz
<skavenge> set it up right it runs just as fast as gnome
<skiddex> i use livecd's alot for tshooting
<TheGame> i do like kde in knoppix
<SeraVitae> dli: i did a reconfigure, and restarted gdm, but still the same thing. it's only detecting 1 out of 3 video cards.
<three> I was wondering how to change the Gnome start up music
<skavenge> im on a 1.4ghz 512 meg machine and kde runs like glass
<Cntryboy> Kde is better than gnome I think
<Cntryboy> Hey anyone here use xvidcap?
<dli> SeraVitae, lspci
<squeakypants> i haven't used linux in a long time, how do i install something from source?
<tjb891> kde is good for application heavy stuff, but a normal user dosen't use all the tools in knoppix
<Cntryboy> make
<Cntryboy> sudo make install
<skiddex> it is easier to get kde to run than gnome -- that is from experience
<squeakypants> ah, i didn't sudo
<squeakypants> thanks
<Cntryboy> might wanna ./configure first
<Cntryboy> np
<dli> squeakypants, first, whether you have to install from source? is it already in ubuntu?
<SeraVitae> dli - i see 2x nvidia geforece4 mx 4000's (pci) and my ati radeon x600.
<tjb891> i know my wireless kard works in kubuntu but not in ubuntu
<squeakypants> cntryboy: it says command not found
<Cntryboy> for ./configure
<Cntryboy> ?
<squeakypants> dli: it isn't, I'm trying to install akamaru
<squeakypants> no, for make
<SeraVitae> the cards are there, it's just that x seems to only autodetect the pci one, which i know for a fact that the cards destabilize the system unless the PCI-express card is initialised first
<dli> SeraVitae, then, you can read bus IDs from " lspci|grep -i vga"
<TokenBad> what is this: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Madpilot> squeakypants, you need to install build-essential, it's got all the compile stuff
<TheGame> sounds like u need a perl module
<squeakypants> madpilot: thanks
<MTecknology> how do I make an empty .gz file?
<Vegancheesesteak> hi all im an ubuntu noob....should i have the community supported security update repository selected in synaptic?
<Cntryboy> what he said ^
<skiddex> oh well i am happy enough i will just use kde on amd and gnome on intel
<Madpilot> Vegancheesesteak, yes
<Cntryboy> ya gotta get the build-essentials first
<skiddex> thanks for the advice
<skavenge> skiddex: lol mines the exact opposite, kde on my intel and gnome on my amd ;)
<Cntryboy> Anyone here ever used xvidcap?
<SeraVitae> dli:  got em. do i just do another x-server config againwith the new pci address?
<TheGame> any1 know how to mount an iso
<Vegancheesesteak> Madpilot, thanks...still trying to figure all this out...very odd coming from fedora
<caturOK> hm
<dli> TheGame, mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/foo
<caturOK> good morning indonesia
<caturOK> ;))
<caturOK> how do u do
<skiddex> lol go figure -- that's linux for you lol
<dli> TheGame, of course, you need the mount point before that
<Madpilot> Vegancheesesteak, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<skiddex> bye
<yggdrasi1> i name all my isos foo
<TheGame> ya i know how to setup the mound point
<squeakypants> madpilot: where do i download it? it didn't work with apt-get...
<dli> TheGame, mkdir
<TheGame> let  me see if that command works
<TokenBad> anyone know what is this: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<TheGame> my mount point is /media/iso
<Madpilot> squeakypants, build-essential? do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<max_> anyone here have wireless proxim orinoco pcmcia card working in dapper?
<squeakypants> i did...
<squeakypants> there we go, i tried it a second time and it worked
<QMario> Hello Madpilot!!! :)
<Madpilot> hi QMario
<viktor> hola
<mborohovski> how can i print to a windows printer? i added it as an SMB printer and made sure the workgroup is the same in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mborohovski> did i miss something?
<viktor> algun latinio?
<TheGame> thanks dli it worked
<SeraVitae> dli: okay cool, thanks, i got the main card working so far.
<noway-> hey guys
<viktor> hi
<SeraVitae> what's the name of the graphic partition editor? dpart somethign?
<noway-> I am still having problems with the gnome-applets-data packing when using apt-get
<Bo> ok i entered sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg into recovery mode and my x interface is still broken
<noway-> I can't remove or reinstall it, it yeilds the same error
<^WINBLOWS^> in file system the folder usr if i wanna install something there its install Dest=home/my user name here/usr/eggdrop right?
<Cntryboy> I need some help telling xvidcap to encode all my frame files into one video.. I hit make video and it does nothing. Any suggestions?
<^WINBLOWS^> if so nothing happens
<Cntryboy> combine rather
<Bo> how do i fix my x interface? it broke after i installed nvidia-glx-dev
<Bo> i originally had nvidia-glx
<Bo> but i changed it to dev
<noway-> I have been searching google for any problems with gnome-applets-data, and have had no luck
<harry> how do you open the wine file???
<mborohovski> anyone know how to setup printing to a windows xp printer? i followed the doc, but no dice. help?
<Cntryboy> Bo: dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cntryboy> Bo: sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^WINBLOWS^> in file system the folder usr if i wanna install something there its install Dest=home/my user name here/usr/eggdrop right?
<Bo> yeah i typed that into recovery mode
<Cntryboy> go through the steps
<krism> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cntryboy> and choose vesa or nv
<Cntryboy> to get u back in
<Bo> ok thanks
<noway-> here is the error I was getting, and it comes with any apt-get command i use, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18257
<orge> when did 'liquid-cooling' start?
<Cntryboy> np
<orge> about 2003?
<orge> or became famous
<noway-> 2002-2003ish?
<orge> ic
<pvh__> I have an up to date Dapper which I just changed video cards on.
<mborohovski> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<harry> how do you open the wine file???
<Cntryboy> krism: who did you type that 2
<squeakypants> if I installed something through git, how do I launch it? it won't launch when i put in its name but git says its installed
<pvh__> Now that it's running without a screen attached, freenx won't start. Is there some way to find out why freenx isn't working any more?
<ChakRa> harry : e.g sudo wine /home/user/utorrent/utorrent.exe
<ChakRa> or sudo wine if you just want to configure it
<noway-> Can anyone tell me what exactly gnome schemas are?
<noway-> it looks like they may be widgets for the interface
<^WINBLOWS^> can someone pls pls pls help me
<^WINBLOWS^> goin nuts here
<offroadgeek> can I safely compile a kernel (after configuring it with specific modules) on one machine and install it on a different machine?
<noway-> The error I hav ebeen receiving contains a list of about 10 *.schema files with in the /usr/share/gconf/schemas directory
<dli> offroadgeek, yes, if the hardware there is supported
<MTecknology> Is there nobody in here that knows anything about snes emulating??? I need help and I've searched google as far as I can.
<offroadgeek> dli: thanks
<offroadgeek> machine one is a dell optiplex and machine two is an oqo 01+
<dli> offroadgeek, doesn't matter, you need " lspci" to figure out
<offroadgeek> dli: what does lspci mean?
<dli> offroadgeek, man lspci
<GuardianAtomos> Or is there a way to monitor network traffic to/from the server easily? Maybe an application?
<^WINBLOWS^> what am i doing wrong install Dest=home/my user name/usr/eggdrop
<simcop2387> anyone know a linux firewall/iptables frontend that also has a web interface?
<offroadgeek> dli: did that... thanks!
<^WINBLOWS^> fuck this
<offroadgeek> dli: so they need to match for that to work?
<winman> what's the package name for tux racer for dapper?
<dli> offroadgeek, you need the drivers for ide/scsi, file systems at least, or you need initrd
<Bo> ok im back to my account and now im trying to install nvidia-glx-dev again but it has to remove them first and it wont let me
<noway-> oh I have it figured out
<noway-> I had to reinstall the gnome-applets, and it worked
<offroadgeek> dli: so if the IDA bridges on the two machines are from different manufacturers, then it won't work?
<offroadgeek> dli: oops ... ISA bridges
<dli> offroadgeek, go to kernel configuration, read help
<Bo> my xinterface crashed because i installed nvidia-glx-dev after i installed nvidia-glx and now im using nv and i want to install nvidia-glx-dev only and it wont let me
<Bo> because it says that it depends on nvidia-glx
<offroadgeek> dl
<offroadgeek> dli: ok... thanks
<Bo> any advice?
<TokenBad> I give up...I downloaded the netspeed source file...and it gives me error when I try ./configure
<Madpilot> TokenBad, you know that netspeed is in repos, right?
<TokenBad> Madpilot, I tried that...
<TokenBad> also wouldn't work
<Bo> will xgl work if i only downloaded the nvidia-glx driver instead of the nvidia-glx-dev driver?
<Madpilot> meh... I know zip about it, just wanted to make sure you know it was already compiled :)
<DBO> Bo, yes, you dont need -dev
<Bo> ok thanks alot cuz dev crashed my xinterface
<Cntryboy> I need some help telling xvidcap to combine all my frame files into one video.. I hit make video and it does nothing. Any suggestions?
<TokenBad> Madpilot, yeah I had that figured out...and tried it through apt-get install netspeed and it seemed like it installed it...but then the files couldn't be found
<TokenBad> then when tried to remove it..it errored
<bintut> is there any other ubuntu channel where i can ask questions related to amd64?
<tristanmike> I assume the ATI proprietary drives apply to laptops too, am I right in assuming ?
<verbose> tristanmike: yes they do
<caturOK> how to make dns to my intranet
<caturOK> can somebody help me plz
<caturOK> damn i'm so poor about dns
* TokenBad kicks netspeed
<Burrito> evening all
<Burrito> is it possible to set up a terminal services type service on ubuntu?
<Burrito> so I can remote desktop to my ubuntu machine?
<Burrito> from a windoze machine?
<spades> vnc viewer not enough?
<TokenBad> anyone here got netspeed to work
<Burrito> just uber slow
<Burrito> was hoping for a  little bit faster option
<krism> Burrito: try xtightvncserver/viewer
<Burrito> that's different that the krfb one?
<VeraLinn> Hi! I'm new in linux. Can somebody help me with setting up my TV TUNER?
<regeya> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<^WINBLOWS^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<regeya> !tell VeraLinn about ask
* regeya doesn't know, btw, but your chances are better if you just spit out the details
<VeraLinn> I have card=78 and tuner=5
<regeya> um.
<VeraLinn> i'v tried with modeprobe, had pic no sound
<rixth> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<regeya> that's an odd brand/chipset...'card=78'
<Burrito> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Burrito> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<regeya> okay fellers and gals...just because I used the bot for a legitimate reason is no reason to abuse the bod
<regeya> bot
<caturOK> rndc: connect failed: connection refused <---- why my bind9 say like this
<regeya> gruh
<^WINBLOWS^> someone pls look at this and tell me what im doing wrong?
<^WINBLOWS^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18259
<caturOK> what's the problem
<Burrito> I was using it legitimately too :S
<squeakypants> how do i install a .deb?
<elmago55> IDL
<VeraLinn> it's a kworld tv-prr 878
<squeakypants> easy question ;)
<regeya> lol ^WINBLOWS^ you want newb help installing eggdrop...lots of luck with that
<regeya> ^WINBLOWS^: probably should do apt-get install eggdrop
<squeakypants> are you talking to me?
<squeakypants> oh nvm
<^WINBLOWS^> i did that BUT its missing half the files when i do it
<Crane> sudo dpkg -i <name of debfile>
<elmago55> System exeption:IDL.omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0    what means this?
<regeya> I should go to bed
<squeakypants> lol didn't realize winblows was a person
<squeakypants> crane: thank you
<elmago55> hi
<^WINBLOWS^> hehe
<elmago55>  System exeption:IDL.omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0    what means this
<regeya> squeakypants: when I address you thusly, that's when I'm talking to you
<Crane> ;)
<Mattchewie> :D
<TokenBad> using apt-get how do I have it install the dependacys with a program?
<regeya> squeakypants: if you have a fairly normal irc client, this will be denoted in a different way to let you know that I have, in fact, spoken to you.
<nevyn> TokenBad: that's kinda what apt-get does
<squeakypants> yup, i know, but some people don't do that :-p
<Madpilot> TokenBad, apt-get should handle the depends auto-magically
<elmago55> hi, help me please
<elmago55> System exeption:IDL.omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0    what means this?
<SeraVitae> i just mounted my ntfs drive, all files/folders are root root, what should i be changing that to, so that my standard user can access the files?
<TokenBad> hmm...well why is it that netspeed will not work
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell SeraVitae about ntfs
<elmago55> Hi
<caturOK> gooss
<elmago55> help
<Crane> hello
<elmago55> System exeption:IDL.omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0    what means this?
<caturOK> nobody here help me
<elmago55> can you help me?
<elmago55> System exeption:IDL.omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0    what means this?
<Crane> What were you doing at time of error
<^WINBLOWS^> is there someone i can send screen shots to of what im talking about.....when i install apt-get eggdrop missing half the files and 1 on desktop is full program?
<Crane> do not keep posting it
<ubuntu> how do you log in to a windows domaine?
<Madpilot> ^WINBLOWS^, pastebin the screenshot
<^WINBLOWS^> ok
<^WINBLOWS^> ty
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ^WINBLOWS^ about pastebin
<vikas> HI
<elmago55> Hi System exeption:IDL.omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0    what means this?
<vikas> could some one tell me how to install apache/php/phpmyadmin/mysql
<vikas> on Ubuntu hoary
<VeraLinn> Has anyone 2 minutes to help me in private, I can't keep the step with this :(
<PeregrineSky> is there a net-install for ubuntu?
<SeraVitae> hm, why isn't my network card working. >:(
<Crane> that a vague question
<jones20992> how do you log in to a windows domaine?
<RixiM> is there a way to automatically generate a kernel config based on what hardware is actually in my system?
<Madpilot> vikas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<SeraVitae> whats the command to bring down hardware/bring it back up again?
<MTecknology> Madpilot, can I pm you with a problem?
<SeraVitae> network card needs a refresh i think
<RShadow> how can I assign the root user a random password (the default under ubuntu)? (my particular setup doesn't do this because its a remote server)
<VeraLinn> Where can I find written step by step where to write those numbers for my TV TUMER if I know them
<^WINBLOWS^> ok silly qustion how to do a screen shot
<Crane> printscreen button
<Madpilot> MTecknology, asking in channel is probably better, unless it's the sort of problem that needs a channel op's attention...
<jones20992> ubotu tell jones20992 about windows
<^WINBLOWS^> i know windows is ctrl and print screen and then ctrl paste to paint
<MTecknology> Madpilot, it almoast needs a staffers attn. but I want to ask you first
<Madpilot> ^WINBLOWS^, just hit the Print screen key
<^WINBLOWS^> ok
<yggdrasi1> hmm.
<Madpilot> MTecknology, then by all means, PM me
<Crane> yep not ctrl
<Crane> just printscreen
<Crane> I thingk ctrl print scraan is just active window
<Crane> screen
<VeraLinn> thank 's anyway
<yggdrasi1> when i got this laptop i resized the windows partition to 10 gigs gave my linux partion 15 gigs and made a 15 gig storeage partition.. im wondering what it would take to keep everything(in linux) just like it is and have my 15 gb linux part and a 25 gb ext3 storeage partition and just erase the windows partition.
<thejnaitor> hey guys... I'm having a problem with video drivers and wonder if somebody could assist me?
<three> hey does anyone know hoe to change the gnome start up sound
<thejnaitor> I get the nvidia splash screen when starting up, but when I do glxinfo|grep render , it returns No
<Crane> yggdrasi just format the partition and mount it somewhere in linux
<Crane> three:  look under sounds in preferances
<^WINBLOWS^> guess it dont let me do 2 at a time so heres from the usr/share/eggdrop folder (installed from apt-get command)
<^WINBLOWS^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i18260
<^WINBLOWS^> while ya look at that ill send shot of same folder from desktop
<^WINBLOWS^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18261 heres from desktop
<RixiM> is there an automatic kernel configurator?
<three> are there any Gnome geeks in here?
<SeraVitae> not automatic i dont think.. but there's menuconfig
<SeraVitae> and an x configurator for kernel options
<SeraVitae> which is pretty quick and easy to use.
<Crane> three:  what are you looking for
<Crane>  this place is full of geeks
<Crane> lol
<SeraVitae> Anyone know the command for configuring network adaptors? there's a menu based one
<three> id like to change the startup sound
<^WINBLOWS^> i dont understand why the 1 in usr/share/eggdrop is not the full program and 1 i d/l from the net is full and uts the same thing
<Sir_Fawnpug> Crane, heresy. I would much rather prefer to be called a nerd, thank you.
<^WINBLOWS^> its*
<Bonez> I installed KDE using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but now I have changed my mind and want to remove it so I have a gnome only install. Is there a simple way to remove it?
<Crane> three: select preferences sounds
<Crane> lol @ Sir_Fawnpug
<aro-ron> hey all, got a question for you, how well do you think ubuntu will run on a AMD-K6 laptop?
<spades> aro-ron i ran 5.10 xubuntu on a k6 450mhz, 128mb ram one
<Sir_Fawnpug> aro-ron, it might run pretty well if you get rid of gnome on it.
<infeld> aro-ron: how much RAM?
<three> thanks crane
<Crane> what speed and how much memory, what type vid card
<aro-ron> I got 128 on here
<Sir_Fawnpug> And run something like fluxbox.
<Lord_Athur> i all, what do i have to do to become ubuntero in launchpad?
<Crane> no prob
<aro-ron> but ma be able to up it, havent checked yet
<infeld> aro-ron: try xubuntu instead
<aro-ron> its a 300 Mhz
<spades> aro-ron *box or xfce should run ok, if you got the skills, do a minimal command line install and then install x and your wm/de
<aro-ron> oh duh, of course...
<RixiM> what does xconfig depend on? it say qt... which qt package does that refer to?
<ron_o> I must say that xubuntu really flies compared to ubuntu on my system.
<ironfroggy_LT> what is the "32gnome_power_management" which the install runs?
<aro-ron> well, its trying to boot the live ubuntu right now
<aro-ron> but I may go get xubuntu later on
<Bonez> I installed KDE using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but now I have changed my mind and want to remove it so I have a gnome only install. Is there a simple way to remove it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Crane, and this is somebody who is delighted with ecstacy that he got his wacom tablet working with modular x. Oh the joy!
<billt> anyone here use ubuntu?
<ron_o> live ubuntu is really slow on an old computer.
<SeraVitae> Hey, i just mounted an ntfs drive with 'mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/files' (no user/grp arguments), my other user gets access denied, what user/group permissions should i set so that everyone can access it?
<ron_o> almost unuseable.
<Bonez> billt, no, we all use redhat
<aro-ron> yeah I know
<^WINBLOWS^> anyone checked out my screen shots and has answers?
<aro-ron> but its booting so far
<billt> ty
<ironfroggy_LT> ron_o: no kidding. takes me almost an hour to get the install to start running.
<Cntryboy> !xvidcap
<ubotu> I know nothing about xvidcap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bonez> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Cntryboy> I need some help telling xvidcap to combine all my frame files into one video.. I hit make video and it does nothing. Any suggestions?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Bonez, believe it or not I'm running gentoo on my main. Ubuntu's on my laptop
<aro-ron> how different if xubuntu than ubuntu? cause I rather like Gnome
<Sir_Fawnpug> aro-ron, if I'm not mistaken xubuntu has xfce.
<Crane> billt has provided a dunb question for us to debate
<Sir_Fawnpug> Instead of gnome.
<aro-ron> right
<ron_o> Sir_Fawnpug, it does.
<SeraVitae> where can i see a list of groups and users?
<Bonez> Sir_Fawnpug, I run dapper on both, never used gentoo :)
<aro-ron> but how different than gnome is xfce, I have never used it
<SeraVitae> n/m
<Bonez> anyone know how to remove KDE?
<ron_o> you can always install gnome if you like... :)
<billt> i switched to linux and i dunno the first thing about it
<Bonez> is tehre a simple way to do it?
<Cntryboy> aro-ron: you like kde? kubuntu
<infeld> ABOUT Softphone Ekiga> Where can I find rates for PC-to-phone calls??
<Cntryboy> what I use
<Sir_Fawnpug> Bonez, running gentoo on my athlon64 and my ultrasparc IIi.
<three> aro-ron: its way different
<billt> debate awau
<aro-ron> cntryboy, I tried KDE, almost killed my ubuntu
<Bonez> Sir_Fawnpug, nice. Dapper on my AMD64 but still running the 32bu5t
<Snoops_> why'd you switch billt just curiosity?
<Bonez> 32 bit version
<ron_o> aro-ron, it's different but useable.
<Cntryboy> kde: I think is better than gnome lol
<Lord_Athur> i all, what do i have to do to become ubuntero in launchpad?
<ron_o> it's really complete as far as I'm concerned, but YMMV.
<billt> no, just tired of the microsoft crap
<Sir_Fawnpug> Bonez, I'm running the 32bit emulation layer on this machine, with firefox32.
<aro-ron> yeah, KDE is ok, but too much like windows. Gnome is nice and fresh for a winborg like me
<Cntryboy> how did ya almost kill ubuntu with kde?
<jones20992> how do you log in to a  domaine?
<Bonez> guys i want to remove KDE, but kubuntu-desktop is just a dummy package. is there an easy way to remove KDE and all the otehr crap it installs? :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Until adobe starts caring about flash again.
<Snoops_> billt k, how you finding it?
<aro-ron> I dont know how I killed it, but it didnt load right anymore
<aro-ron> well, almost killed it
<Bonez> Sir_Fawnpug, yeah I have a HDTV card and a few other interesting pieces of hardware so I wont go down the 64bit road just yet
<infeld> billt: you are at the channel named "ubuntu". pretty much everybody runs ubuntu linux. to learn about the competition, go to #opensuse, #fedora, #xandros, #mandriva, #gentoo, or #linspire
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Is there a google earth .deb package?
<Cntryboy> I'm not knocking gnome I liked it also, but things seem like they work better for me with kde
<sysrpl> i've about had enough of linux ... it's graphicalui is too fragile an buggy
<aro-ron> I manages to get it to load gnome again, and used aptidude toget rid of it
<billt> i love it but i cant get java installed
<Bonez> jrattner1, google earth is easy, just download and sh ./googleearthinstall.bin
<aro-ron> google earth for linux roxorz
<Sir_Fawnpug> Cntryboy, really I detest both (although I like gdm), but I think gnome has more brownie points imho.
<jrattner1> bobslaede, k
<Snoops_> !java > billt
<^WINBLOWS^> does anyone have an answer for me about my screen shots,ect?
<Bonez> aro-ron, yes sir. it runs so much nicer than on windoze :D
<Snoops_> that should sort you out for getting java up and running billt
<jones20992> sysrpl once you get to know ubuntu you will like it better thin windows unless you playgames except for wow
<billt> yes i need java for digichats
<^WINBLOWS^> why my desktop eggdrop has alot more stuff in it then the 1 i from apt-get?
<Sir_Fawnpug> billt, there are actually several versions of java you can use.
<Cntryboy> snoops_ dang man where ya been at lol
<aro-ron> I just dual boot for now, but I am using windows less and less now
<Bonez> sysrpl, i am noticing my desktop environment has been annoying me a bit too. what distro/version you having probs with?
<Sir_Fawnpug> And I believe even a package for sun jdk 1.5
<aro-ron> still perfecting wine though
<Snoops_> working Cntryboy
<infeld> ABOUT Softphone Ekiga> Where can I find rates for PC-to-phone calls??
<Cntryboy> snoops_: I got xvidcap running, but I can't get it to combine my frams to a video
<jones20992> ubotu tell billt about automatix
<Cntryboy> do I need to dl an encoder first?
<billt> i know but i dunno what to use with this ubuntu and firefox browser
<Snoops_> umm it should be able to output to a avi if I'm not mistaken Cntryboy
<Madpilot> infeld, inside Ekiga there's a link to one SIP provider
<sysrpl> my desktop has locked up 10x, the sounds stops working for no reason, my wireless adapter stops working, it's had to build applications, prgrams crash on me .... linux is just not ready for the desktop
<Bonez> how do I remove KDE
<aro-ron> automaticx is my friend...
<jones20992> billt check out automatix
<Cntryboy> snoops_: well I go to make video and it does nothing :(
<billt> ty
<infeld> Madpilot: there is? brb
<^WINBLOWS^> will someone pls answer
<sysrpl> i am running dapper drake
<Brunellus> question:  if i'm using my ubuntu box as a router and DHCP server, does the network interface on which I'm serving DHCP have to be a fixed IP?
<aro-ron> aw crud... the laptop is booting ubuntu, but so far, the mouse isnt moving... not good
<Madpilot> ^WINBLOWS^, if you're not getting an answer, it doesn't mean you're being ignored, it means nobody here now knows one, probably...
<Bonez> Linux bonezpc 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sir_Fawnpug> billt, well sun java would probably be apropriate, but I've never tried it with anything else.
<Cntryboy> snoops_: bro you are my last resort no one here knows nothing about it..
<Snoops_> Cntryboy http://linuxreviews.org/man/xvidcap/ that goes into detail on it
<three> bs sysprl ive been running linux only for two years now and I dont have problems like that, Linux is as if no tmore stable than windows
<Brunellus> ^WINBLOWS^, what's the problem again?
<infeld> ^WINBLOWS^: post it again
<sysrpl> now flash player suddenly started fucking up ... linux is not ready for the desktop
<Cntryboy> K i hope I can find something there
<yggdrasi1> where can i go to find a good emule server ?
<Bonez> sysrpl, format and reinstall :P
<spades> sysrpl blame adobe
<^WINBLOWS^> darn i lost my posts of screen shots now
<Bonez> yggdrasi1, not here
<three> flash player is non-free software
<aro-ron> sysrpl, you prolly just got a bad install, ubuntu is perfectly ready for the desktop
<jones20992> sysrpl for flash probls and stuff like that check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<aro-ron> you just have to take the time to learn it
<sysrpl> even the free software crashes on me
<Sir_Fawnpug> sysrpl, well, massive software projects are buggy.
<Bonez> sysrpl, complaining about free shit?
<aro-ron> haha
<sysrpl> glibc has issues as addressed by ubuntu but not fixed
<Madpilot> sysrpl, please stop trolling. If you've got problems, start with those...
<sysrpl> okay
<aro-ron> one bad install dosent make linux as a whole 'not ready for the desktop'
<sysrpl> i have lost the ability to get volume in all flash content
<mike1> Lo
<orge> what is PREEMPT'd kernel ?
<Bonez> my install is sooo damn messy, i have partitions everywhere and crap coming out of my ears
<jones20992> THE ONLY THING WRONG WITH UBUNTU IS YOU CANT PLAY MTGO!!!!!
<Sir_Fawnpug> aro-ron, I suppose it does if you're new to it.
<Bonez> but i can't make myself reinstall :P
<Brunellus> ^WINBLOWS^, what kind of problem is it?
<aro-ron> treu...
<Brunellus> sysrpl, "the desktop" does not itself require flash....
<aro-ron> true*
<yggdrasi1> how do i perform a list search in irssi ? like if i just wanted to /list based on a filter ?
<Bonez> anyone know how to remove KDE?
<Brunellus> by that measure, sysrpl, windows is not by definition ready for the desktop, because MS does not ship flashplayer with it.
<^WINBLOWS^> i have 2 copies of a program 1 is bigger then the other
<mike1> how do I reconfigure a network from scratch like at install (my hostap set up is jacked and I have a new card that worked before.  How do I do
<Bonez> i want to get rid of it
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although I always give people wanting to switch over a copy of ubuntu, they like it more than windows.
<aro-ron> Bone, run sudo aptitude
<sysrpl> brunellus: what pray does the desktop rewuire? only what you deem worthy? i need video in my web browser
<Brunellus> ^WINBLOWS^, what program?
<^WINBLOWS^> 1st i used sudo apt-get and was wondering why it wasnt working so i looked at the folder my eggdrop was in and was missing half the program
<Bonez> aro-ron, so I can just remove it with aptitude?
<^WINBLOWS^> so i d/l it to desktop from the net and its got the full program
<jones20992> most windows games playfine in ubuntu/wine with littel work
<aro-ron> Bonez, ys, I had to do it, just look for the KDE envroment like entry
<sysrpl> windows doesn't llock up on me like this
<Sir_Fawnpug> sysrpl, some of us don't need or want flash.
<yggdrasi1> bonez apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop or something... or apt-get remove kde dependws on how was installed
<aro-ron> kubuntu-desktop or something it will say
<^WINBLOWS^> i wanna install desktop eggdrop
<Brunellus> sysrpl, please don't play this game here. If you feel like complaining about this OS, I will personally refund what you paid for your software.  What's that, you got it free?  then please don't treat us like tech support drones.
<sysrpl> i've had all sort of situations in which i could even terminate x
<yggdrasi1> wanna in one hand
<aro-ron> sysrpl, flash suck for linux, thats Adobesfault, not linuxs
<jones20992> sysrpl if you computer is locking up you have a bad install or bad hardwhere
<^WINBLOWS^> eggdrop1.6.18 is on desktop
<Bonez> yggdrasi1, i installed it using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but if i try apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop it;s just a 41.0kb dummy package
<aro-ron> yup
<sysrpl> or bad software which is more likely
<yggdrasi1> hmm..
<Sir_Fawnpug> sysrpl, write something better.
<ic56> ^WINBLOWS^: did apt-get give you any error messages?  What makes you think it didn't install correctly?  What isn't working?
<aro-ron> thats why you need to run Aptitude bonez
<Brunellus> sysrpl:  what architecture are you running?  also, I suspect you're running a 3d card with some dodgy drivers.  Those drivers are bad software, and that software is what's causing your problems...
<sysrpl> misbehaving apps can take down everything
<aro-ron> its loads a GUI inside the term
<keeperofdakeys> i can't make new directories
<sysrpl> i am running a dell laptop
<Bonez> aro-ron, yeah. can i use synaptec? cant figure out aptitude
<yggdrasi1> bonez , i had the same thing kind happen had to fire up aptitude
<^WINBLOWS^> i got errors something bout redhat or something rather from apt-get command
<sysrpl> without any 3d drivers
<yggdrasi1> bonez just search kde stuff
<aro-ron> aptitude is a litle weird, but you have to use it to get rid of KDE< synaptic sont do it
<yggdrasi1> i mean synaptic
<jones20992> sysrpl no i run on junk computers that should have been throwen away and load ubuntu and can play frycry wow and ut
<^WINBLOWS^> as i said the desktop copy has more then the apt-get commands copy
<sysrpl> are you saying you've not had lockups due to misbehaving programs?
<ic56> sysrpl: is there a question or are you just here to eat up bandwidth?
<yggdrasi1> Host 'Mia', running Linux 2.6.15-23-386 - Cpu0: Pentium MMX 234 MHz; Up: 4:52; Users: 1; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 1/59 Mio]  [Swap: 164/173 Mio]  [/: 2930/3876 Mio] ; Vpenis: 10.2 cm;
<aro-ron> if you have ever used a tree program for DOS, you can figure out aptitude
<three> i put ubuntu on a p1 laptop with about 128 MB of ram
<jones20992> sysrpl yeah but i have a solid install i have had lock ups befor but a reinstall fixed them
<aro-ron> three, I am basically trying to do that right now... only its got an AMD chip
<aro-ron> lots of fun
<yggdrasi1> that computer is stuffed inside a bucket and is on my rooftop.
<sysrpl> sure, question is how can i fix my volume in web videos as it is currently muted
<keeperofdakeys> i can't make directories
<yggdrasi1> use to steal wireless internet
<Madpilot> keeperofdakeys, where are you trying to make a directory?
<three> i didnt have any trouble with it (other than it was deaF)
<keeperofdakeys> just in the file server
<yggdrasi1> sysrpl from console >  alsamixer
<^WINBLOWS^> gimmie a few and ill add/remove/reinstall and post the errors boxs
<jones20992> sysrpl you reley should check this out after you reinstall ubuntu http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<keeperofdakeys> i'm trying to mount a ntfs disc
<Shak-> well I messed up ieee80211 by trying to upgrade, now I can only initiate my wlan with modprobe -f because of symbol errors, anyone know how I can do a proper install? (get apt-get to fix it?)
<Brunellus> sysrpl, have you made a forum post on it?  Something like that would probably get better help on the forums than here on irc.
<Bonez> ugggh, i think ill just leave kde installed, too messy trying to remove it :P
<sysrpl> everything is maxed
<jones20992> sysrpl it will make you not want windows anymore
<aro-ron> Keep at it Bonez, it can be done
<verbose> keeperofdakeys: are you trying to create directories on an ntfs partition?
<Bonez> aro-ron, cbf :)
<yggdrasi1> sysrpl are you getting sound from like playing an mp3 and stuff ?
<keeperofdakeys> no in my filesystem
<ic56> ^WINBLOWS^: I'm on a text-only box.  Don't post any screen captures if you want me to see them.
<Madpilot> keeperofdakeys, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sysrpl> i've isntalled three times already
<keeperofdakeys> thanks
<sysrpl> and on different machines
<sixpoint_> I installed a package but none of the applications are coming up under the command line, I belive I am supposed to add the path or something, how do I do that in ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> keeperofdakeys, 'filesystem' is owned by root (the system) not by you
<GloomyKnight> i upgrade my system from 5.10 to 6.06 but after do this something go wrong
<^WINBLOWS^> ic56 can i msg u?
<sysrpl> using 6.06
<ic56> ^WINBLOWS^: sure
<GloomyKnight> the system crash.
<GloomyKnight> what can i do?
<Vaske_Car> How can I check does my ISP block SMTP port?
<keeperofdakeys> can you give me that again please?
<Bonez> anyone know of a program similar to the windows version of DVD Shrink? I have a DVD I want to copy
<Madpilot> keeperofdakeys, this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions ?
<Bonez> but i want a program that does it all in one
<keeperofdakeys> thanks
<trev__> ok, is there a hotkey to bring up the terminal?
<jones20992> sysrpl and try breezy
<skavenge> Bonez: k9copy will take a dvd9 and rip it right to a dvd5 iso
<Bonez> skavenge, sweet, thanks
<sysrpl> why should i need to reinstall each time i have problems?
<^WINBLOWS^> ic56 did my msg's go through?
<trev__> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu conect to my wireless network on startup?
<SeraVitae> Trev - no but you can set one
<trev__> ok thx
<three> because you obviosly dont want to learn how to fix it @syspl
<Hexxenn> Can anyone recommend a good font viewer for Xubuntu?
<skavenge> if you dont have patience this OS is not for you
<ic56> ^WINBLOWS^: I haven't received any msg from you
<^WINBLOWS^> darn i msg ya a couple of times
<Madpilot> ^WINBLOWS^, you need to be registered & identified to PM on Freenode
<SeraVitae> is there anything designed for x configuration with -multiple- video displays? dpkg-configure xserver-xorg or whatever is really only for one card..
<^WINBLOWS^> ahh thats why ok 2 secs
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ^WINBLOWS^ about register
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, I believe xinerama can handle that.
<SeraVitae> hmm, ill look that up fawnpug
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although it should be compiled into ubuntu's X.
<ic56> ^WINBLOWS^: why do you need to PM me anyway?  Is it for something that can be done via pastebin?
<SeraVitae> I dont know how to translate what i do in window,s into linux, to get my graphics cards going.
<SeraVitae> I have to disable/enable the cards in a certain order, and change which card is primary/secondary
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, it can take some practice. But after using various flavors of unix for a while, I can barely function in windows, haha.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I don't have two monitors so I'm afraid I don't know how much I can help you.
<Sir_Fawnpug> But actually, you know, I did set up a dual monitor display come to think of it.
<Sir_Fawnpug> You just have to have more than one screen I believe.
<SeraVitae> yeah but
<SeraVitae> see in windows
<SeraVitae> if i enable all my grapics cards, i get a BSOD
<SeraVitae> i have to do some device manager/display properties juggling to get them all going at once
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well I hope you don't want Ubunut to do that, haha.
<SeraVitae> if i reboot with all of them on, it will BSOD, so every bootup i have to do my little juggle.
<SeraVitae> actually i was hoping ubuntu with a script i wrote might be able to automate turning on different display adaptors so i could do it.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although that might be a motherboard issue.
<SeraVitae> it's not
<SeraVitae> i have 3x graphics cards
<SeraVitae> that's mostly the issue :P
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha, jesus man. How much power are you supplying to them?
<SeraVitae> but if it works in windows, i'm confident i can get it going in linux
<SeraVitae> they're getting enough juice
<SeraVitae> pci cards sometimes dont like to be secondary
<SeraVitae> so i have to disable some, fool the cards
<SeraVitae> turn em back on
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm not sure how the bios usually handles pci cards
<SeraVitae> if i could disable/enable video cards without shutting down X, and could change primary/secondary on the adaptors, i'd be a happy man.
<Sir_Fawnpug> So your setup is only set up for one card right?
<ic56> What does it mean when apt-get complains "E: redhat-cluster-suite: ..."?  Does it mean I'm installing a package meant for redhat?!
<brl4n> purhaps
<SeraVitae> fawnpug - i have a PCI-express dual head card, and two PCI graphics cards.
<SeraVitae> i boot up with pci-express, disable it, enable the pci cards, then re-enable the pci-express card and my quad display setup works perfectly.
<doneir> ic56, no, the redhat-cluster-suite is a meta package for a bunch of kernel modules iirc
<ic56> doneir: thank you!
<mborohovski> sorry, got disconnected.
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, sounds like you got alot of money tied up in this system.
<SeraVitae> quad 19" lcd.
<mborohovski> does anyone know why i keep getting "protocol negotiation failed" from samba?
<mborohovski> google is entirely unhelpful for this
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, well in xorg you CAN specify multiple video cards
<SeraVitae> nah not lots of money, it is a nice computer but it's not a lot of money
<SeraVitae> i just multitask like the wind
<Sir_Fawnpug> Now I guess you could do your changes, restart x, do your other changes, restart x, etc.
<SeraVitae> maybe
<SeraVitae> i cant find something that will config x, designed for multiple display
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although all of that may not actually be nessescary.
<SeraVitae> i really don't want to edit the xorg.conf myself, im likely to make huge errors.
<SeraVitae> well
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, well, you could always back it up.
<SeraVitae> when i booted off livecd X failed.
<SeraVitae> when trying to use the pci card
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you screw up, you can roll back your changes.
<SeraVitae> true
<Sir_Fawnpug> I don't blame you, honestly, because X errors can be quite confusing.
<SeraVitae> so like for all four monitors (same brand) can i just copy paste the 'section "monitor" end section bit 4 times?
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, you just have to give them different identifiers.
<SeraVitae> Monitor1, Monitor2, etc, yeah?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Yep
<SeraVitae> cool.
<Sir_Fawnpug> With the PCI cards, you need to add card entries I think
<sam_> Wat tha beast linclucks distros?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I forget exactly what they're called.
<SeraVitae> devices i think
<SeraVitae> and some screen stuff
<SeraVitae> i've just never done multiple displays in X, so this is all new
<brl4n> getting a hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit when doing a liveCD on i386
<brl4n> hmmmmm
* bimberi wonders what kiwi dialect that is
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, understandable. And if you're primary is nvidia, you might have to try a little voodoo to get it to work right.
<SeraVitae> well, its nvidia, but its dualhead, so it has a secondary device.
<Sir_Fawnpug> At least I did at work when setting up a dual display system (we have two 25" monitors per workstation)
<sam_> I like baked beans
<lumgwada> hi there  does ubuntu have a map network drive wizard of sorts or is modifying /stc/fstab the go ?
<SeraVitae> i have to enable both, disable the primary device, use the secondary device to enable the pci cards, and yeah.
<SeraVitae> juggle juggle.
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, well hopefully it'll be easier for you.
<sam_> I like fried chicken hick
<SeraVitae> heh. can only hope.
<Sir_Fawnpug> The main thing you need to make sure of is that your xorg supports xinerama.
<SeraVitae> i have nfi how to do that.
<SeraVitae> i can't seem to find anything having to do with xinerama anywhere.
<sam_> I like licking vagina
<sam_> ops
<sam_> sorry guys
<brutopia_> :D
<sam_> thats my mate
<sam_> typing
<SeraVitae> troll
<SeraVitae> begone fool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@219-89-18-62.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Corporal_Dirge> No point banning dialup. heh
<DBO> Corporal_Dirge, its just a temporary measure until I talk to him
<zcat[1] > just ban *.xtra.co.nz, xtra's NZ's AOL...
<ic56> guys, in 6.06, what is the way to get a terminal from the gnome panel?  I'm still on 5.10 and I've got someone who's not find Terminal...
<Corporal_Dirge> ctrl alt F1 right?
<DBO> sam_ please keep in mind that you will be held accountable for anything said on your nick, regardless if you typed it or not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@219-89-18-62.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<jojoman02> latest songbird for linux build is being uploaded right now, --> http://developer.songbirdnest.com/nightly/builds/linux/
<GloomyKnight> ic56 you can find it in the accossiator
<lumgwada> hi there  does ubuntu have a map network drive wizard of sorts or is modifying /stc/fstab still the go ?
<sam_> xtra is NZ's mainstream internet provider
<SeraVitae> Sir_Fawnpug:  could you suggest how i could verify the presence of xinerama?
<ic56> GloomyKnight: I don't know what the associator is and I don't have 6.06 instealled.  Can you please specify the exact menu sequence, starting from gnome panel?
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, I'm doing researchon that right now.
<SeraVitae> okay, cool, appreciate it
<Snoops_> sam_ and a terrible one at that :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although I think ubuntu's versions of xorg come with it compiled in, although I probably stand to be corrected on that one.
<richiefrich> !Automatix
<SeraVitae> well, i couldn't find any references (commands, manpages, etc) to xinerama.
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<scipio_africanus> ic56: applications-accessories-terminal
<GloomyKnight> ic56 in 5.04 you can find it at the asscossiotr
<richiefrich> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<GloomyKnight> sorry maybe i spell the word wrong
<GloomyKnight> but you can find it in you menu
<ic56> scipio_africanus: is that on 6.06?
<scipio_africanus> ic56: yup
<richiefrich> man i want the url  u bot --> ubotu
<GloomyKnight> first menu
<ic56> scipio_africanus: thank you!  Neat nick btw!
<rob138> are there other good sites like pricewatch.com to find computer parts?
<richiefrich> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ic56> GloomyKnight: where do I find this "associator"?  I have 5.10
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, xinerama (and I could've been mispelling it this entire time) is an extension, which might be why you're having a hard time finding it.
<SeraVitae> oh.. okay.
<SeraVitae> i'm not sure how an extension differs to what i've been doing then.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I think an extension is kind of like a plugin.
<SeraVitae> oh.
<domecq> Hi there. I'm using Ubuntu Dapper, and noticed that command-line resolution doesn't seem to fit under monitor area. It seems to be exceeding it. Graphical is working fine.
<SeraVitae> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/testing.html#AEN156
<SeraVitae> Option "Xinerama" "true"
<SeraVitae> heh.
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, what version of X are you running by the way?
<Snoops_> domecq what monitor?
<domecq> LCD Compaq FP
<SeraVitae> Sir_Fawnpug: NFI.
<SeraVitae> how do I check
<domecq> Sorry... LCD Compaq FP5315
<Snoops_> possible that the lcd doesn't support said resolution
<dibblego> when I try to mount -t smbfs a windows share, it seems to be successful, but I can not do a read or list (ls) on the directory - the permissions have question marks against them
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, well I'm not sure what dapper runs, I was just curious if you were using modular-x
<Sir_Fawnpug> But chances are if you don't know what that is, you aren't.
<doneir> dibblego, try supplying a umask as a mount option, this'll force certain perms on the files
<doneir> no idea about that ??? though
<SeraVitae> probably not, this is very-vanilla dapper
<domecq> Snoops I can use command line in Debian and it doesn't have that problem...
<doneir> (if you can supply umask mount perms to a smbfs o_o)
<TheGame> sup
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, ahh, I as just curious. I finally got modular-x working on my gentoo system and it can be tough to get working.
<TheGame> anyone care to explain why is it that when i turn on my screensaver the gnome panels still show
<Sir_Fawnpug> It could be the underpants gnomes. Screensaver. ... Profit.
<TheGame> ???
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's a joke, probably in poor taste.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha.
<TheGame> ya
<nanotube> hello all
<prophet> hey fellas
<TheGame> sup
<kroiz> where is the plugin directory for gvim? for plugin that I dont want to load in vim.
<nanotube> so, i have a problem with my right Alt key. since dapper upgrade (i think), it has not been doing it's thing - so pressing alt-f2, eg, does nothing with the right alt key, but works as it should with the left alt. further, going to keyboard control panel, and under layout options tab selecting alt/win key behavior to be "alt and meta are on the alt keys", solves the problem, but introduces another problem - i cannot switch kb lay
<nanotube> outs with pressing alt-alt anymore. so, anyone have any ideas?
<samm1> Does anyone know how I can make a shortcut on my desktop to my Windows folder which contains my second hard drive
<nanotube> samm1: sure, run "ln -s /path/to/your/windows ~/Desktop/shortcutname
<samm1> Thank you :)
<nanotube> samm1: no prob :)
<nanotube> anyone have any clues about my keyboard layout problem?
<prophet> anyone know how i can get my other buttons on my mouse to work ?
<spades> prophet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<squeakypants> hey everyone
<designdream> hihi squeakypants
<squeakypants> i can't get my gamepad to work (old one, uses the game port)
<squeakypants> how would i go about creating a device node to it?
<squeakypants> makedev gives me "command not found"
<squeakypants> which is weird cause man makedev works fine
<SeraVitae> Sir_Fawnpug:  - i did the whole xinerama thing, added all 3 cards, 4 displays, 4 screens, edited the serverlayout, and *nothing* has changed.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well I'm off to do some progrmaming. Hope your multicard display works out eventually.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Keep at it.
<SeraVitae> will do.
<Sir_Fawnpug> If I ever figure it out, I'll clue you in.
<squeakypants> nevermind i figured it out (needed to do it all caps)
<Redrose> when i use adduser, it says only one or two user names allowed... how do i expand this limit
<SeraVitae> anyone else wanna have a go at a triple-video card quadruple-monitor x config? :P
<Redrose> !ubot restricted_formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubot restricted_formats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<designdream> i want a 30 inch monitor
<designdream> dual 30's! yum
<trisha> hello..help please..how can I share my folders to other linux distro in a network
* NineTeen67Comet dual 30's running xgl .. nummy
<SeraVitae> I can't understand why i just modified the hell out of my xorg.conf and none of my other monitors will turn on.
* NineTeen67Comet trisha .. nfs is easy to set up ..
<keeperofdakeys> i can't open .rpm
<designdream> anyone have an sk3?
<Redrose> when i use adduser, it says only one or two user names allowed... how do i expand this limit?
<linux_user400354> who uses sata harddrives?
<nanotube> Redrose: you would have to create your own tool then (maybe a wrapper script for adduser)
<Snoops_> yep linux_user400354
<squeakypants> it still doesn't work, any ideas?
<Snoops_> got 3 in main ubuntu rig
<trisha> even if my folder is not shared e.g. using samba?
<Redrose> well i mean their is normally no limit, is their a text file i can edit?
<SeraVitae> NineTeen67Comet / designdream, have you peoples ever done a dualhead xgl setup?
<nanotube> SeraVitae: quick check: are your other monitors powered on? :D
<SeraVitae> nanotube: all 4 monitors are on, yes
<nanotube> SeraVitae: hehe good, just checking :)
<SeraVitae> :P
<linux_user400354> Snoops_, did you notice your computer being any faster when you switched to sata?
<[Ex0r] > wow, terrible storm passing through :\
<squeakypants> anyone? how can i get a sound card's game port working
<nanotube> trisha: easiest way is to install the ssh server
<nanotube> trisha: package "ssh"
<designdream> SeraVitae no
<Snoops_> linux_user400354 not much from sata.. sata2 definitely
<keeperofdakeys> i cannot open .rpm archives
<nanotube> keeperofdakeys: install package "alien", it will enable you to convert rpms to .debs
<NineTeen67Comet> SeraVitae: I've been trying to find one that worked for me for months .. I read about them working great all the time .. but nothing so far for me .. just a nice lefty, and a gray righty ..
<keeperofdakeys> thanks
<nanotube> keeperofdakeys: or even just install from rpm directly
<SeraVitae> danm
<SeraVitae> NineTeen67Comet:  that doesnt give me much hope of getting my quadruple display going :(
<Redrose> when i use adduser, it says only one or two user names allowed... how do i expand this limit?
<Snoops_> linux_user400354 also I found sata2 with ncq to be noticably faster again - getting 60-70MB/s over gigabit with them, compared to an average 20MB/s from ide
<keeperofdakeys> it won't open though
<nanotube> SeraVitae: have you tried just doing 2 monitors at first, to see if you can get 2 working, and then working up from there?
<SeraVitae> nanotube:  - two of my montiors are working in 'clone' mode already
<SeraVitae> i will try now to get them to span
<nanotube> keeperofdakeys: you have to use alien from commandline (as in, "alien packagename.rpm" from terminal)
<NineTeen67Comet> SeraVitae: Not really .. I've got enough monitors to pull that one off, just not enough vid cards ..
<nanotube> good luck :)
<squeakypants> doesn't anyone know this?
<nanotube> squeakypants: sorry, not me. ;)
<[AOP] Drakonslayo> whats doing people?
<SeraVitae> how can i turn video cards on and off? i dont even know which card/s are in use atm.
<squeakypants> nanotube: i've been trying to figure this out for awhile
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone in here running the ubuntu-server LAMP style? .. I'm setting mine up brand new as we speak.. Need to get nfs running then it'll be good to go I think .. oh and samba, cups and proftp ... lol
<squeakypants> i ordered a n64+psx-->usb converter that'll be here within a week, but I want to get this one working too
<nanotube> squeakypants: it is possible that the linux driver for your soundcard just doesn't support that gameport... (my very uneducated guess)
<squeakypants> nanotube: it's supposed to, but it just won't recognize it for some reason
<nanotube> squeakypants: hmm...
<SeraVitae> how do i totally restart ? i dont think it's actually doing it.
<SeraVitae> i mean, totally restart X.
<trisha> i already installed ssh package..what's next please?how can i share my folders now?e.g. my folder in /sda5
<nanotube> SeraVitae: ctl-alt-backspace
<KaJe> Anyone with an ATI card using dual monitors? I'm having trouble setting mine up.
<nanotube> SeraVitae: or from a vty, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<SeraVitae> nanotube:  i do that, i mean, dont i have to shut down gdm as well or something when i screw with displays
<SeraVitae> kaje - im trying to do that right now.
<prophet> linux is hard....
<nanotube> SeraVitae: i think ctl-alt-backspace restarts gdm as well... but you can try the command i posted too, just in case.
<linux_user400354> what do you mean prophet?
<SeraVitae> God danm this. no matter *what* i change in my xorg.conf, the two screens always sit in clone.
<prophet> i dont understand alot about it and it scares me
<KaJe> SeraVitae: any luck? My 2ndary monitor works, but it's a copy of my primary monitor
<prophet> what all the files mean and do
<nanotube> SeraVitae: are you using the oss ati driver, or the proprietary fglrx?
<byteshack> anybody got gnucash 2.0 working with OFX?
<nanotube> prophet: well, really, windows is pretty cryptic about what all its files do, too :)
<squeakypants> gnite everyone
<nanotube> squeakypants: good luck...
<linux_user400354> prophet, you will learn it over time. did you have some questions?
<prophet> yeah but ive been using it forever, this is like my 3rd day using linux its interesting but hard
<SeraVitae> nanotube:  - uhhh, neither?
<KaJe> nanotube: i appear to have SeraVitae's problem..i'm on the fglrx drivers
<squeakypants> http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/uglymyspace/final.html vote for me being ugly! I'm http://www.myspace.com/beautifulsqaurdon
<SeraVitae> i just installed the livecd and yeah. here iam.
<prophet> i have alot of questions the forums have answered pretty much all
<nanotube> SeraVitae: wait, so which video card do you have, then? nvidia?
<KaJe> SeraVitae: you're on the oss drivers
<bruenig> prophet, i installed slackware, quit went back to windows, installed suse, quit went back to windows, installed ubuntu breezy, quit went back to windows, installed ubuntu dapper and never went back
<linux_user400354> prophet, what have you been using forever?
* tsume wish they would opensource the drivers already :P
<prophet> ive been using windows since like 98
<nanotube> prophet: if you want a comprehensive list of where all the stuff goes in a linux filesystem, check out this link: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<bruenig> prophet, you will pick it up real fast, just don't be lazy make sure you understand what you are doing before you do it so that you can repeat the concept
<prophet> its not really forever but im 21 so kinda is
<SeraVitae> nanotube: Ati Radeon x600xt + 2x nvidia geforce 4000's
<linux_user400354> prophet, most people have
<nanotube> SeraVitae: so you must be using some ati drivers, you know, and some nvidia drivers :) at least i would think so.
<prophet> i got my flash sound to work but now it doesnt anymore :( i dont know where to go from there
<NineTeen67Comet> prophet: I found that the easiest way to get Linux easy in the head is to forget "but in XX we just did it this way" ..
<Shak-> anyone install the rtap patch for the ipw2200 successfully? I tried patch -p1 but it errors out during 'make'
<prophet> i like how you can switch workspaces i just have ctrl+1-4
<prophet> its handy
<nanotube> KaJe: since you are just trying two monitors, have you tried running the aticonfig command, and have it generate an xorg.conf for you?
<SeraVitae> nanotube:  in xorg.conf i use 'ati' and 'vesa'.
<bruenig> propeht, the flash sound goes in and out, it is a known bug, If you use anything that uses sound while there is a flash animation on the screen, the flash sound goes out and the only way to get it back that I have found is to basically restart the whole system
<prophet> yeah i have XMMS open
<nanotube> SeraVitae: ah, so ati is the oss driver, and vesa... is an oss driver too, but does not support any fancy stuff. you should install the proprietary fglrx and nvidia drivers, and then try all this again.
<KaJe> nanotube: I have tried running "aticonfig --initial=dual-head --dtop=horizontal --screen-layout=right --iagp=off -v" and I get an error: "aticonfig: unrecognized option `--iagp=off'"
<SeraVitae> okay nano, i'll try that.
<linux_user400354> How can i know if my computers bus speed is fast enough for sata2 drives?
<nanotube> Shak-: whats the rtap patch?
<prophet> yeah there is alot of all these files and little things you need to remember
<bruenig> prophet, poorly written flash port by adobe,
<KaJe> nanotube: Google gives no results for that error
<Cooner750> Anyone here know what's wrong with the Ubuntu Forums? They are extremely slow
<prophet> heh
<three> is the site slow or the users?
<KaJe> Cooner750: i can't even connect atm
<Shak-> nanotube: its a patch that allows the creation of two interfaces
<prophet> well, i think linux is a great idea everything free and all that stuff, its done a great job creating its own corner stone programs from what ive seen but still its TOOO damn much for a regular user to get them selfs into
<nanotube> SeraVitae: yea, for fglrx, install package "xorg-driver-fglrx", and for nvidia... it's something else, but i dont have nvidia, so you have to find it out yourself :)
<Shak-> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/patches/ipw2200-1.1.1-rtap_iface.patch <- need help applying it though
<Cooner750> Was anyone here actually able to get MySQL, Apache, and PHP all working together? It seems near impossible to get them all working
<prophet> i consider myself a pretty advanced user in windows and everyday i feel like just switching back but im kinda bored with windows so i keep linux on
<nanotube> KaJe: so, remove the "iagp" option from the commandline, and try again :) or run aticonfig in interactive mode, and let it prompt you for all the stuff.
<three> @ prophet linux has never been more ready for the regular user
<keeperofdakeys> alien isn't working
<Madpilot> Cooner750, I don't have them installed currently, but a while ago I had the full lamp stack installed, it worked just fine
<keeperofdakeys> any other ways to open .rpm files
<KaJe> nanotube: how do I run it in interactive mode? I have tried removing that and my 2ndary is still just a clone of my primary
<SeraVitae> nanotube:  thanks, ill find the nvidia one in a minute
<prophet> yeah ive read that on some sites but still, you realllly need to want to use it or else its very discouraing when you have NO idea what to do and u need to read forums all day to figure out simple stuff :/
<bruenig> prophet, I was in your exact position, saying the exact same things. Just ask question when you need to and learn as much as you can. You get to the point where you prefer the command line and editing configuration files than the graphical way.
<prophet> yeah
<three> you really have to want to use windows or OS X also
<prophet> well i havnt been using it for a week but i think ive done OK for now
<Cooner750> I had another question. I know that I can install Ubuntu Server, and I know it has no window manager by default. I ran sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. As I wanted Xfce and the packages that come with Xubuntu-Desktop. Well it  downloaded and setup the main packages fine, but on every font package it reported some error about the default configuration file. I finally got frustrated and turned it off
<keeperofdakeys> i can't open .rpm archives
<Cooner750> Anyone else had that problem
<Cooner750> ?
<bruenig> I have only been ubuntu only for about a month and only dual booting ubuntu and windows for a month and half before then
<prophet> im able to do pretty much most of the stuff i do in windows but when i think of doing something its like TOTALLY the opposite and i have to learn it all over..
<three> ubuntu may not be for everyone but lin/freespire and others are
<nanotube> KaJe: i dont recall specifically... but if you run aticonfig --help, it will give you a bunch of options, and some examples.
<nanotube> keeperofdakeys: so what's the commandline you are using, and what's the error it is giving you?
<keeperofdakeys> when i try to open .rpm files the archive manager says it doesn't support them
<trisha> i already installed ssh package..what's next please?how can i share my folders now?e.g. my folder in /sda5
<ic56> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<nanotube> keeperofdakeys: like i said, to use alien, you have to use alien from commandline. the archive manager is not going to open them. if you are looking for a plugin to archive manager to open rpms, then i don't know if there is one...
<keeperofdakeys> it also won't open .deb
<nanotube> Shak-: got your pm, but since i am not registered, don't think i can pm you back...
<linux_user400354> trisha you can use scp (secure copy)
<Madpilot> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Shak-> nanotube: ah
<Madpilot> nanotube, to register, see the URL ubotu just posted ^^^
<linux_user400354> trisha, if you are sharing a folder with windows computers then use samba
<Snoops_> or just type /msg nickserv register [password] 
<SeraVitae> nanotube:  hahaha, i am owned, when i try to install x-org-driver nvidia it uninstalls fglrx (ati card)
<nanotube> trisha: so now, on your other machine, you can open up a file manager, then select "file>connect to server", enter the ip address and connection type (ssh, or sftp, i forget how they call it in that dialog), and then a remote drive will appear on your desktop, with that system's filesystem contents. (all this assuming you are using gnome)
<Snoops_> trying to run two graphics cards SeraVitae?
<zcat[1] > me ponders what happens when you want to run dual head with one nvidia and one ati card...
<nanotube> SeraVitae: haha too bad. sorry... i never had to deal with multiple video cards... sounds bad, though...
<SeraVitae> eah.
<three> welp later on everyone
<nanotube> Madpilot: heh, well, i guess maybe i will go and register ;)
<xordae> I got this error message shortly before a fresh Ubuntu 6.06 install finished. Maybe anyone can make sense of it? http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1da7c08625.jpg
<SeraVitae> nanotube:  - well, i can't even get the two ati adaptors going in dualhead. i just ran aticonfig --initial=dualhead and it torched my other display. now i'm down to one..
<RShadow> how can I add a user to the system with no home directory and no shell (using a CLI tool)?
<verbose> RShadow: man useradd
<Hexxenn> can anyone recommend a good font viewer?
<jbroome> gfontview
<king8654> anyone wanna give me the run down on the java install for swiftfox...works for something, most not
<trisha> i tried in other linux machine(kde)i see 2 folders fish and smb..how will i view the contents of this machine(ubuntu)?
<Hexxenn> jbroome: it seems like gfontview is the *only* option
<cpsalvestrini> hello there
<nanotube> SeraVitae: hmm, sucks...
<Infern0o> hi :)-
<Infern0o> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SeraVitae> wierd tho
<sammy> nano can you tell me how to make that shortcut again?
<sammy> sorry
<cpsalvestrini> I've a (small?) problem with ipw2200 and wpa
<cpsalvestrini> i folloved the post from luca_linux
<nanotube> sammy: "ln -s /source/dir ~/Desktop/nameoflink" :)
<cpsalvestrini> got the most recent version of ipw2200, ipw2200 firmware and ieee80211
<sammy> ahhh there it goes, thanks
<sammy> why does it have a lock and a red x on it?
<cpsalvestrini> still when i run wpa supplicant this is what i get
<cpsalvestrini> ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
<cpsalvestrini> Line: 3 - start of a new network block
<cpsalvestrini> ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):
<cpsalvestrini>      41 6c 74 6f 6c 61 72                              Altolar
<cpsalvestrini> scan_ssid=1 (0x1)
<trisha> i get it now!thanks!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<SeraVitae> excellent, now i've lost all screens and responsiveness.
<trisha> i'm confuse..what's difference between smb and nfs?
<thejnaitor> hey guys... is there an easy way to fix my xorg.conf? I messed it up trying to install nvidia drivers, and can't load X now :(
<verix> well now that the netsplit is over..
<verix> does anyone know how to keep the mouse from randomly clicking while I type?
<Xnix> verix laptop?
<verix> yeah
<Xnix> syndaemon
<Xnix> does the trick
<verix> alright
<RShadow> yakk, I've been reading the man page for useradd but the command that I think should work isn't working ( useradd -D -c "my comment" -g dns -b /dev/null -s /no/login username)
<verix> it says "Can't access shared memory."
<osfameron> does that work for the synaptic touchpad problem too ?
<Xnix> you need a line in your driver section for xorg.conf i think
<osfameron> nope
<thejnaitor> is there an easy way to fix my xorg.conf so I can load X without having to reinstall or use  backup? I made no backup
<Xnix> osfameron wat problem?
<osfameron> Xnix: If I move the pointer with the touchpad and then sharply release, it can cause a click event
<osfameron> very annoying
<Xnix> verix http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<osfameron> I have a friend with same problem - synaptic touchpad (his laptop model is different, can't remember which)
<Xnix> good doc even though its for gentoo
<Xnix> osfameron strange i dont ever get that
<cpsalvestrin1> sorry got disconnected
<trisha> i can't see my partions in my hard disk(sata)?
<cpsalvestrin1> anyways this problem is kinda getting to my nerves
<cpsalvestrin1> and i don't know how to solve this
<kickmass> hi all
<cpsalvestrin1> hi there
<Corporal_Dirge> trisha, Are you looking at the disk through the disk manager?
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know of an easy way to manage user accounts between two machines? Something like roaming profiles.
<osfameron> Xnix: looks like a useful doc, ta
<verix> wait
<verix> what does this have to do with my mouse randomly clicking as I type?
<kickmass> my problem is posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=120757cf307cf69a9a6e78b2ef5ac246&t=218035 .. Please anyone can help ?
<verix> like I'll be typing and then suddenly it'll click
<Xnix> verix you can set it to sleep for X number of seconds on keypresses
<Xnix> so it'll deactivate while you type
<verix> oh
<Xnix> its b/c it senses your palms, or at least htats how it usually is for me
<cpsalvestrin1> i have the dump for my problem
<Xnix> if i slightly brush them with my palm on accident
<Corporal_Dirge> Happens to me a lot too.
<verix> strange
<kickmass> anyone can help ?
<verix> I have it installed, but it doesn't seem to want to run
<Xnix> yhou need an option in xorg.conf and then you have to restart X
<Xnix> let me see if i can find it
<Xnix> (im not on my laptop atm)
<verix> alright
<Corporal_Dirge> I'll be typing and the the pad will select another window. heh, or it'll select what I'm typing and I'll type over what I already typed.
<keeperofdakeys> gaim keeps crashing and i've tried what it says in the faq
<Xnix> syndaemon can fix all that Corporal_Dirge
<AOGuy1989> Where can i get stuff to amke bluetooth work
<kickmass> my problem is I DNS I think. :(
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: try qtsynaptic or tpconfig -- both are in repos.
<Corporal_Dirge> No, my latop is ok. It has a disable button. Just when I forget to press it.
<Xnix> verix SHMConfig (Boolean) - Switch on/off shared memory for configuration. (allows parameters to be changed with synclient program)
<Xnix> thats the option u need
<verix> alright
<knapper> AOGuy1989, the apps that come with kubuntu worked well for me
<AOGuy1989> where can i get
<Xnix> Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<verix> so basically in the synaptic section of xorg.conf I put SHMConfig "on"?
<verix> ahh
<Xnix> in your inputdevice section
<verix> alright thank you
<Xnix> then restart x and you can use syndaemon
<wolfherd> any one use protel99 with wine??
<Xnix> probably want to try something like this
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<SeraVitae> how do i enable/disable hardware?
<Xnix> syndaemon -d -i .3
<Xnix> try that verix ^^
<AOGuy1989> how do i do that i am new
<AOGuy1989> please help
<Xnix> something close to that, adjust the .3 to your liking
<AOGuy1989> =P
<Xnix> AOGuy1989 you type it into a terminal
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: do you know how to open up the terminal?
<verix> ahh, alright
<verix> what's .3 a measure of btw?
<Xnix> verix seconds to wait after last keypress before it activates mousepad again
<Xnix> you want it as small as u can get it without giving you the issue
<verix> ahhh.
<AOGuy1989> um maybe sec
<verix> thank you!
<Xnix> verix np
<keeperofdakeys> gaim keeps crashing and i've tried what it says in the faq
<AOGuy1989> no
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: main menu > accessories > terminal
<Corporal_Dirge> hmm, I had to change my vo on MPlayer and now I can't resize the video.
<AOGuy1989> k
<HellDragon> :)
<AOGuy1989> now type that?
<Snoops_> which vo Corporal_Dirge?
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: yes
<kickmass> does anyone know why I can surf using IP address but not FQDN in Ubuntu Linux ?
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: your dns servers are not setup properly
<kickmass> my /etc/resolv.conf has only one line. it says nameserver 10.1.1.1
<Xnix> kickmass what kinda router do you have
<SeraVitae> anyone know how to disable hardware?
<Xnix> assuming you are behind one
<kickmass> DLINK 502T simple one.
<Corporal_Dirge> snoops, X11 (XImaahe/Shm)
<kickmass> first of all thanks. :)
<AOGuy1989> says pakage is not there
<Snoops_> ah right Corporal_Dirge.. try gl2?
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: are you getting ip addresses assigned by dhcp?
<Xnix> kickmass what is your IP address of your machine?
<Snoops_> I've had great luck with gl2
<Corporal_Dirge> GL2 is slooow
<kickmass> yeah my IP address is 10.1.1.2
<fyrestrtr> !info gnome-bluetooth
<ubotu> gnome-bluetooth: GNOME Bluetooth tools.. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 205 kB, installed size 892 kB
<Tru7h> Mine's 127.0.0.1
<Snoops_> oh I don't notice any slowness :/
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: you have to enable the universe respository
<Xnix> Snoops_ hes probably not using Xgl, are you?
<AOGuy1989> how
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Xnix> snoops_ i cant imagine gl2 being fast without running Xgl
<AOGuy1989> i just started today =P
<AOGuy1989> sry
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: read that
<SeraVitae> there's gotta be a way to disable my second video card.
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: open up a terminal and type dig yahoo.com
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: what do you get?
<SeraVitae> nobody has any idea?
<fyrestrtr> SeraVitae: bios
<Tru7h> I can't get my live CD to boot up with my old laptop - any idea why?
<Xnix> AOGuy1989 you really have to do a lot of reading to learn your way around, but once you do it'll be worth it :)
<kickmass> I can't do that.. I have dual boot. I am using Windoows at the moment. :(
<SeraVitae> fyrestrtr: the bios doesn't disable hardware like that..
<Snoops_> Xnix yep I run xgl.. but I've run gl2 on standard x server too.. my machine is a beast though (4400+ amd, 7900gt, 2gig ram) so I guess that's why
<keeperofdakeys> gaim keeps crashing and i've tried what it says in the faq
<Xnix> SeraVitae you dont disable it you just dont use it, take the device section out of your xorg.conf
<trisha> im using file browser
<SeraVitae> xnix - fair enough.
<kickmass> fyrestrtr: my problem description is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=120757cf307cf69a9a6e78b2ef5ac246&t=218035
<Xnix> Snoops_ yeah you just made my mouth water
<fyrestrtr> SeraVitae: ermm, yes, it does. most modern ones automatically disable the internal one if another is plugged in.
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, What's XGL?
<SeraVitae> I cant understand why aticonfig is crashing my pc then.
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge openGL accelerated Xorg server, it offloads display computations to the graphics card
<fyrestrtr> Xnix: eye candy :)
<Tru7h> Can anybody tell me why my live CD doesn't boot up on my laptop?
<Xnix> but you have to have a supported graphics card
<Xnix> fyrestrtr right hehe
<fyrestrtr> Tru7h: it could be a bad burn
<Corporal_Dirge> I use an ATI-Mobility. What would be the best vo?
<Tru7h> fyrestrtr: Nope, 'cause it works fine on my other computer.
<Xnix> snoops_ does that card have 256-bit memory interface? the nvidia
<Corporal_Dirge> Tru7h, BIOS settings?
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge what kinda mobility
<the_hammer> my apt-get is broken.  no matter what I try to install, it finishes by trying to configure clvm.  Apparently earlier I incorrectly installed clvm (the Logical Volume Manager).  Can anyone help me fix this?  Should I just apt-get remove clvm or will that cause more trouble?
<Corporal_Dirge> ummm. I forget. lol
<Tru7h> Corporal_Dirge: Not to familiar with modifying those.
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge well you probably could/should be running XGL iof you want
<kickmass> I can type IP address of google (64.233.167.99) in Firefox but www.google.com.au doesn't work.
<Snoops_> Xnix uh huh
<Xnix> XGL/compiz flies on my ati mobiltiy 9700
<Snoops_> only the 256mb version though..
<Xnix> i think anything with 128-bit memory interface or higher will fly nicely in XGL
<fivre> is there any nondestructive way to convery NTFS to FAT32?
<Xnix> Snoops_  nice :)  I want
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, Ok, I'll do a little searching and see. Where should I start?
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge well try this
<fivre> besides copying a partition and making a new one?
<Xnix> glxinfo | grep direct
<Xnix> what does that output Corporal_Dirge
<the_hammer> also i have a pastebin 8265
<Tru7h> Corporal_Dirge: I'm used to simply going to the boot menu upon startup and choosing the "boot from CD" option.
<Corporal_Dirge> direct rendering: No
<Corporal_Dirge> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<the_hammer> someone help me?
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge you arent using the fglrx drivers
<Xnix> which are the ATI binary drivers
<Xnix> what does this tell you
<Xnix> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<Corporal_Dirge> Tru7h, Press del when you first start booting, make sure CDROM is before HDD
<kickmass> fyrestrtr: If I upgrade from hoary to dapper, will it keep my data in the partition ?
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18265
<Xnix> kickmass if you do it right
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: yes.
<fyrestrtr> read the instructions in the wiki, its a painless process.
<kickmass> ok, then I'll upgrade to dapper and try it from there..
<the_hammer> someone help me pls? have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18265
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > kickmass
<kickmass> cool. :)
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: your problem seems to be from your router or your isp if you can resolve some addresses but not others. Seems like one of your ISP's dns servers is not working properly.
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, Nothing happens.
<Tru7h> Corporal_Dirge: Thanks, I'll try that and let you know what happens.
<dibblego> where can I find the future release schedule?
<dibblego> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<eclipse_gsx_> where do i go to get like genreral information on my computer...like something like my computer properties on an XP machine
<Corporal_Dirge> wait, no wonder I already have that file open
<kickmass> Yeah I think so. but why does windows work ?
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge thats what i figured
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge no, it should have returned nothing
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: generally, ISPs provide two dns servers. Which ever one is listed first gets queried first. So if that one is not resolving properly, then the second one will be queried. I think this is what is happening in your situation.
<Corporal_Dirge> I was looking at it, but I'm not good at decyphering it.
<fyrestrtr> kickmass: because dns queries are cached :)
<kickmass> but in this case, I am using IRC to chat and this needn't be cached ?
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge sudo apt-get install xfree86-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-your-kernel-version
<fyrestrtr> eclipse_gsx_: system > administration > device manager
<Tru7h> Corporal_Dirge: Doesn't work. It goes to the Windows boot menu. Safe Mode, Safe Mode w/ Networking, etc.
<AOGuy1981> ok so how do i amke it so ic an change ti.he file so i can get eh blue tooth thing i need
<Xnix> Tru7h you have to figure out how to get itno yoru bios, might be escape or F1 or F2
<eclipse_gsx_> thx fyrestrtr
<ic56> /msg memoserv send ic56 <text>
<Tru7h> Xnix: Thanks, I'll try those.
<kickmass> afaik, DNS are just a list of records of IP address => FQDNs ???
<Corporal_Dirge> Tru7h, It's diffrent for each computers hardware. try mashing all the F-keys at boot. (immediate boot, like when it does a ram test)
<Xnix> it will also usually say on the screen
<Xnix> press "blah" to enter setup
<Xnix> or something
<kickmass> So, I can legally use other ISPs DNS ????
<Tru7h> Corporal_Dirge: Pretty sure I've reached the BIOS. How do I boot from the CD now?
<Xnix> kickmass you can use any DNS you want
<kickmass> no restrictions Xnix ?
<Xnix> kickmass you can try out openDNS: openDNS.org i think
<kickmass> :) thanx.
<Xnix> kickmass if its a DNS on the internet and you can access it
<Xnix> you can use it
<kickmass> ok.. Wrote that down. cheers.
<Corporal_Dirge> Go through the menu looking for boot order.
<verbose> well, usually if there are restrictions the owner will setup acls for their service
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-your-kernel-version
<AOGuy1981> ok so how do i amke it so ic an change ti.he file so i can get eh blue tooth thing i need
<verbose> and you're asked not to use the root servers for personal use
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge haha soryr, you have to replace the your-kernel-version with your kernel version ;)
<verbose> but it's kind of a guideline, not an enforced 'rule'
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, I also had to change xfree86 to the newer module
<Xnix> uname -r will give it to you
<Corporal_Dirge> Can I plug in 'uname -r' and make it work?
<Xnix> yeah hehe
<verbose> if you use ` not '
<Corporal_Dirge> ok. =)
<fatejudger> would it be bad if I asked an XGL related question in here, seeing as the though nobody is answering in the ubuntu-xgl channel?
<AOGuy1981> ok so how do i amke it so ic an change ti.he file so i can get eh blue tooth thing i need??????
<Xnix> yeah what verbose said too
<Corporal_Dirge> '...`?
<Corporal_Dirge> tilde?
<verbose> yes, `uname -a`
<Corporal_Dirge> err whatever it's called
<Xnix> `uname -a`
<verbose> the key to the left of 1
<Corporal_Dirge> ok. thanks
<verbose> back tick
<kickmass> Xnix, fyrestrtr: I'll do the following now. 1) dig yahoo.com 2) Put opendns's Primary DNS and Secondary DNS in my router.  ??? Does that sound that'll solve my problem ?
<jacky> can anyone tell me how to use cdimage to build a ubuntu cd?
<jacky> cdimage: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/
<Corporal_Dirge> so... linux-restricted-modules`uname -r` ?
<Xnix> kickmass should work
<Corporal_Dirge> err... linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` ?
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge yeah second one
<verbose> Corporal_Dirge: that should do it
<Tru7h> Corporal_Dirge: Found a field called "boot configuration". Modified "Boot First Device" to rad "CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive".
<Tru7h> read*
<Corporal_Dirge> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-module-2.6.15-26-386
<crimsun> it's not module, it's modules
<Corporal_Dirge> Tru7h, Give it a shot now. Save and exit.
<Xnix> Tru7h that should do it, try rebooting now
<Tru7h> Corporal_Dirge: It worked! Thanks. =D
<Xnix> save your settings in bios before you do
<Xnix> Tru7h  awesome :)
<Xnix> Snoops_ so how does that card run with compiz
<Xnix> need I ask
<Tru7h> Xnix: Yep. I was able to get to a boot menu before, but it gave me only one option(Windows) and was getting frusterating.
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, Ok, looks like it's going. Thanks.
<Tru7h> Xnix: *installs Ubuntu*
<Tru7h> w00t
<bbe> Hi
<Tru7h> That's 3 computers now. :P
<Zambezi> Anyone know how I can make to Waringmessages in Azureus disappear?
<Xnix> Zambezi no but i have the same issue and its so annoying
<verbose> Zambezi: same here!
<verbose> i switched to bit tornado
<Xnix> man they need to fix that stuff
<verbose> azureus pissed me off so bad and ate so much cpu
<AOGuy1981> .....
<verbose> java just isn't 'there' yet
<Xnix> i can only use azureus b/c i have traffic throttling from my ISP
<Xnix> so i need header encryption
<Xnix> to get any speed over 2k/s
<Corporal_Dirge> Zambezi, the new beta fixes that I hear. But I haven't upgraded yet either so I have that issue too.
<ayot> halloo
<AOGuy1981> why can't i cahnge the file so i can get the file i need for bluetooth
<col-panic> quick question, is it a bad idea to add dapper multiverse if Im on breezy ?
<col-panic> multi/uni?
<Tru7h> Does anybody know if there's a way to run .app files on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> col-panic: yes.
<Xnix> col-panic i would imagine so
<Madpilot> col-panic, yes
<ic56> Trying to install RealPlayer.  Downloaded the file that the apt-get wrapper said I should -- RealPlayer10GOLD.bin.  chmod a+x.  When I run it it complains: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: ... No such file or directory.  Suggestions?
<verbose> Tru7h: what type of file is a .app ?
<col-panic> I dont plan on installing any mission-critical stuff..
<noiesmo> I have a kubuntu system I was tring to build from source on and it needed the kde headers but i had a conflict thru apt so I used aptitude to try and resolve the conflicts it then removed a heap of files now that system cannot resolve names ie internet or apt-get or xchat etc and I get an operation not permitted when i try and ping from the affected system
<Xnix> Tru7h whats a .app file?
<Tru7h> verbose: A Macintosh executible.
<crimsun> ic56: realplayer10 is in the commercial repo.
<Xnix> Tru7h no
<verbose> Tru7h: it probably won't run
<verbose> without some sort of emulator that is
<Tru7h> verbose: Alrighty.
<Xnix> vmware may do it
<Xnix> with an x86 versoin of osX
<Xnix> but i havent heard of this working
<Zambezi> Xnix, verbose, Corporal_Dirge This fix it. I asked in two places. :-) http://azureus.sf.net/cvs
<Madpilot> col-panic, "mission critical" or not, Dapper repos in Breezy won't work, and will probably wreck your box
<Tru7h> verbose: Anybody know what the Ubuntu disk requirements are?
<verbose> Zambezi: cool, thanks
<Xnix> hehe cool Zambezi thanks!~
<ic56> crimsun: yes.  Is there a non-commercial alternative for dealing with commercially-encoded sound files?
<Tru7h> ^^Sorry, meant to be adressed to everybody
<Xnix> Tru7h i think default install is less than 2 gigs
<verbose> yeah
<Tru7h> Alright, no problems then.
<col-panic> Madpilot: debian repos in breezy havent 'wrecked' anything :S
<verbose> definitely
<crimsun> ic56: sure, w32codecs+{mplayer,vlc,gxine,...}
<AOGuy1981> ok eariler u gave me a link to somthing that told me to edit a file ot allow something so ic an get a file but it won;t let me edit hte file cause i am not th e owner
<Tru7h> Sorry for all the questions. :P
<Xnix> Tru7h np
<Madpilot> col-panic, you're lucky, then, because those can break your Ubuntu too
<Xnix> col-panic i know i wouldnt wanna be using that box
<verbose> AOGuy1981: use sudo
<AOGuy1981> i did
<AOGuy1981> i wouldn't do
<verbose> AOGuy1981: is the file in use currently?
<col-panic> and Im sure 'su' will break it too lol
<verbose> what exactly does it do
<AOGuy1981> i dunn0
<ic56> crimsun: will these be less or more hassle to install than RealPlayer? I have no sound and have no experience with setting up sound
<AOGuy1981> it is source.list
<verbose> what is the exact command you're typing
<verbose> and the error message
<AOGuy1981> sec\
<jmworx> Anyone here got hyperthreading to work with Dapper?
<AOGuy1981> what was the line to go the bluetooth thing again
<noiesmo> the system obtains an ip address automatically thru dhcp can ssh other system within network just no name resolution happenen
<jmworx> I added ht=on to my menu.list and enabled hyperthreading in the bios. No luck. Any other magic/undocumented thing I need to do?
<verbose> noiesmo: can it ping hosts on the internet by ip address?
<verbose> in other words, are you sure it's dns and not routing that's the problem
<noiesmo> verbose, no when i ping i get operation nnot allowed
<Tru7h> What's the Linux equivalent of 'tracert'?
<crimsun> ic56: why not just install it from the commerical repo?
<verbose> jmworx: you have to make sure htt support is in your kernel
<verbose> Tru7h: traceroute
<Tru7h> verbose: Thanks. :) Looks like you've been using this OS for awhile.
<Xnix> Tru7h traceroute
<AOGuy1981> verbose it was sudo something something something gnome-bluetooth
<jmworx> verbose: How do I check that?
<Tru7h> Same with Xnix. :P
<Xnix> damn verbose keeps beating me, i should just stop
<Xnix> :P
<CaptainMorgan> what's the line for packing files all at once inot a tar.gz?   I recall something like: tar -cf - foo.c bar.c foobay.c | gzip -c > fooprogram ?
<verbose> Xnix: :P
<SeraVitae> how come when i change my xorg.conf file and my pc hangs, when i reboot it works again? its like it doesnt even save the conf or something.
<verbose> CaptainMorgan: tar czf blah.tgz real-file
<Tru7h> Hmm, my shell isn't accepting "traceroute" as a command.
<jmworx> verbose: I'm using the default Dapper kernel (2.6.15-26)
<verbose> that tars and gzips
<Xnix> Tru7h you may have to install it
<verbose> Tru7h: apt-get install traceroute
<Xnix> hah!
<Xnix> :P
<Tru7h> lol
<Tru7h> Thanks.
<verbose> Xnix: :(
<verbose> hah
<ic56> crimsun: that is what I'm doing.  But "apt-get installed realplayer" displays a message that says to download a file from a website.  I'm just following the instructions, till I get to the missing libraries.  Can you help?
<ironfroggy> how do i configure an ntfs partition to be mountable for normal users?
<Xnix> ic56 apt-get install realplayer
<Xnix> not installed ?
<SeraVitae> is there any way to stop X automatically starting on startup
<verbose> ironfroggy: if you add to /etc/fstab user in the 4th column a normal user can mount it
<Xnix> ironfroggy do you want to write to it?
<ic56> Xnix: It displays a prompt that says to download a file from a website.  Have you done this yourself?
<Xnix> ic56 nope, i dont have any desire for realplayer, just thought that might be your problem
<AOGuy1981> verbose michael@michael-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<AOGuy1981> Password:
<AOGuy1981> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AOGuy1981> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ironfroggy> ive done that. but its being mounted with permissions only for root.
<thejnaitor> how do I run a bash script?
<boxgamex> is real alternative on linux?
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1981: close synaptic
<Xnix> ironfroggy you cant write to ntfs if thats what you mean?
<AOGuy1981> wtf is that
<verbose> thejnaitor: bash <bashscript>
<noiesmo> verbose, any other suggestions to look at for my dns issue. this system I am talking on is on the same network and obtains ip from same dhcp server etc
<ironfroggy> last i knew that wasnt stable, so i wont risk writing to it.
<AOGuy1981> i am new i jsut started
<Madpilot> boxgamex, no, but you don't need it
<thejnaitor> thank you verbose
<Xnix> AOGuy1981 just means you are using apt somewhere else
<Xnix> AOGuy1981 you'll have to wait for it to finish
<crimsun> ic56: apt-cache policy realplayer
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, They're improving software to help write to NTFS, but it's not complete yet.
<verbose> noiesmo: can you ping 4.2.2.2 ?
<liurd> quit
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge i know :)
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge you can write to one right now, but you risk screwing the whole partition
<fivre> Corporal_Dirge: it works, it just destroys the drive when windows boots
<verbose> i've been testing ntfs-3g and so far so good, but yeah, definitely i wouldn't trust it for anything important
<Xnix> its not worth it
<noiesmo> verbose, result is ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<fivre> or so I hear
<Xnix> fivre haha yeah
<Xnix> thats why i just avoid using ntfs alltogether
<Sakireth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can anyone recommend a good streaming video server besides vlc
<ironfroggy> so where are mountpoint permissions configured? i dont see anything in the fstab docs
<ic56> crimsun: I ran the command.  It gives an installed version (actually, this is my second attempt at getting it to work -- I'm using dpkg-reconfigure).
<verbose> noiesmo: i have no clue
<noiesmo> verbose, ok thanks anyway
<verbose> are you running any weird security software?
<fyrestrtr> SeraVitae: see the manual page for update-rc.d
<marcus__> hi
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: see the man page for mount
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge once that stuff is done installing, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should change "ati" to say "fglrx" and then restart X and see what happens, might make things a little better for you
<marcus__> was wondering if someone could help me debug my network setup please?
<Corporal_Dirge> Zambezi, How do I install the new Azureus? I'm not familiar with anything but Synaptic.
<SeraVitae> fyrestrtr: thanks, i just went into recovery mode anyhow
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: just search for azureus in synaptic
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr: is there a way to simply use the permissions of the esisting mountpoint before its mounted?
<verbose> noiesmo: are you running iptables?
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, Ok, thanks. I'm encrypting a HDD, 8 hours left out of 27 hours.
<Zambezi> Corporal_Dirge, Congrulation. Join my club. ;-) I don't know how to do it either. I don't know anything else than apt-get. ;-)
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: you can set the uid and gid in that the mount point is to have, and the umask of the files (all of this in the options column in fstab).
<fivre> How necessary is it to run a firewall on ubuntu?
<Xnix> Corporal_Dirge hahah must be some important stuff
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, That's not the newest Azureus,
<epidemik> can anyone help me update from 5.1 to 6?
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: depending on what type of partition you are mounting, the options change. uid, gid and umask are almost universal though.
<fyrestrtr> !update > epidemik
<fivre> I know that one gets instantly bombed without one on Windows, but does the same hold true for linux?
<Corporal_Dirge> Xnix, Nothing in it yet and I don't even kbow if this worked yet. Using Truecrypt.
<Xnix> hehe cool
<Xnix> encfs is pretty nice
<crimsun> ic56: please pastebin the output, actually.
<sagarp> is it possible to get gnome-terminal 2.15 in dapper, without having to compile all the depends?
<Lathiat> fivre: well, out of the box, there are no services running
<Xnix> for just encrypting directories inside of any filesystem you want
<Lathiat> fivre: however that does start to change a bit if you install samba and other things
<Lathiat> fivre: but out of the box its not really necesary because theres nothign to connect to
<Xnix> its a lot more flexible than a full encrypted filesystem i think, but maybe not as fast/good
<ic56> crimsun: ok, hang on
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, The new version is beta and not on synaptic yet.
<fyrestrtr> fivre: depends on what you use your machine for. If its a front end server, then yes a firewall is necessary. For a personal machine, I personally think its also necessary, some don't. Its just so easy to configure might as well do it. The newer linux kernels (like the one in ubuntu) come with firewall capabilities, you just have to configure them.
<epidemik> okay
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: since its just a java app, I don't see why you can't just download it and run it. However, I don't recommend you try beta java apps.
<Tru7h> Whenever I try to use traceroute, I get the error "icmp socket: Operation not permitted".
<caturOK> how to change rndc password
<epidemik> whenever i try to use sudo apt-get install <package here> it says couldnt find that package.
<verbose> Tru7h: try iptables -F ; iptables -X
<verbose> then traceroute
<Madpilot> epidemik, which packages?
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, I'm downloading it now. I hope it's that easy.
<Zambezi> Xnix, verbose, Corporal_Dirge One guy said it help by replacing one file.
<Xnix> Zambezi which file?
<epidemik> listdc++5-3.3-dev
<Tru7h> verbose: FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables...Operation not permitteed...etc
<Xnix> Tru7h sudo
<Xnix> Tru7h before the command
<verbose> yeah
<fyrestrtr> Tru7h: just install firestarter
<Tru7h> Kay.
<Madpilot> epidemik, that specific package doesn't exist in Ubuntu, that's why
<ironfroggy> so is ntfs write support stable yet? havent tried it for years, but i cant get my samba server working right.
<epidemik> oh...
<epidemik> lol
* noiesmo smashes aptitude for breaking his system
<Zambezi> Xnix, verbose, Corporal_Dirge azureus2.jar But I don't know where you can find it. Probably in the sources or prebuild. On thedownloadsectiopns on the homepacge.
<epidemik> so what do i have to do to get it
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: you need to install libstdc?
<epidemik> yeah
<Xnix> Zambezi heh thats the whole program
<Xnix> its akin to a zip file
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: its there libstdc++5-3.3-dev - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files)
<vinboy> why deborphan show win32codecs?? does that mean win32codecs is useless package?
<Tru7h> Hmm... my Live CD has been booting for a good half hour.
<epidemik> yeh but when i try it says "couldnt find package"
<fyrestrtr> !info libstdc++5-3.3-dev
<ubotu> libstdc++5-3.3-dev: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files). In repository main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-10 (dapper), package size 756 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: run sudo apt-get update
<dasGewitter> yo, I have a simple networking question to ask
<UncleD> Anyone here real familiar with pppoe (ie. connecting using a dsl which was configured using ppoeconf)?
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: i did
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: then fix your repos
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: how?
<dasGewitter> UncleD: My question may be similar to yours
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<caturOK> use shorewall
<caturOK> shorewall better then firestarter
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: umm, im kindof a noob, what does that mean
<UncleD> Im trying to get my ppp connection to reconnect if for some reason it disconnects, and to constantly try to connect to my isp until it's connected. For some reason, I boot up my machine, and if it doesn't properly connect via the ppp start-up scripts on bootup, it doesn't persistently retry.
<UncleD> Any suggestions?
<noiesmo> ok what files ie /etc/networking/interfaces /etc/resolv.conf are related to ip dns route
<Hoxzer> where are w32codecs located in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: :) sorry. It means use a service like pastebin, and post the contents of the file called /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > Hoxzer
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ironfroggy> !restrictedformats > ironfroggy
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: so in terminal i type patebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<verbose> noiesmo: try sudo iptables -F; iptables -X then try pinging
<fyrestrtr> noiesmo: /etc/resolv.conf is for dns nameservers /etc/networking/interfaces defines the network interfaces in your system and how they are configured
<dasGewitter> I've got a wireless router running from my adsl router/modem
<dasGewitter> I can't use the internet
<AOGuy1989> ok
<ic56> crimsun: problem installing RealPlayer -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18267
<AOGuy1989> here is what  i got when i did it again
<AOGuy1989> michael@michael-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<AOGuy1989> Password:
<AOGuy1989> Reading package lists... Done
<AOGuy1989> Building dependency tree... Done
<AOGuy1989> Package gnome-bluetooth is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Madpilot> epidemik, no, in terminal, type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dasGewitter> I can access my PPPoE through both routers, but I still can't access the internet
<AOGuy1989> is only available from another source
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: no, you need to copy the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list (copy them to the clipboard. Open it in Text Editor and select everything, then hit ctrl+c). Then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, create a new entry, paste the contents there, and then paste the link in this channel.
<verbose> AOGuy1989: pastebin pastebin!
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: okay lol NOOB
<guvy> how to change rndc.key ?
<noiesmo> verbose, nah same deal operation not permited or host unknown pending wheather i use number or name
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: are you on 6.06?
<Madpilot> AOGuy1989, do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<AOGuy1989> yes
<AOGuy1989> i can't get it enabled
<verbose> noiesmo: did you run iptables -F ; iptables -X ?
<noiesmo> fyrestrtr, cheers just as i thought
<guvy> any ideas?
<verbose> that flushes iptables rules
<verbose> and it sounds like iptables is blocking icmp
<noiesmo> verbose, yep
<crimsun> ic56: no, use the one in deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<noiesmo> verbose, iptables -L returns no rules
<AOGuy1989> how do u enable that
<Xnix> alright well im out guys, later
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<verbose> later Xnix
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: read ^
<AOGuy1989> how do i enable the universe thing
<konrad``> what do I have to add to sources.list to get universe and multiverse
<guvy> how to change rndc.key ?
<AOGuy1989> i did i can;lt edit hte file
<Hoxzer> fyrestrtr: well, I didn't find the actual location of w32codecs dll's
<Tru7h> Xnix: See you, thanks for the help.
<noiesmo> verbose, never using aptitude anagin
<dasGewitter> Can anyone PM about my router question?
<verbose> noiesmo: well, we need a way to see if it's a routing problem or dns
<noiesmo> anagin/again
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: you need to use sudo to edit the file
<AOGuy1989> HOW
<fyrestrtr> Hoxzer: its on that page :)
<AOGuy1989> i jsut  started today
<noiesmo> verbose, yes
<verbose> how about ssh apexseals.onefour.net
<verbose> see if you get there
<Serge> I've install windows after I installed Ubuntu on a different partition on the same drive. To get the grub boot menu back can I just reinstall grub using the CD?
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<verbose> then we'll at least know where the problem lies
<Madpilot> AOGuy1989, please read the links you're given...
<guvy> how to change rndc.key ?
<noiesmo> verbose, frustrating cause the system gets it ip from me smoothwall box
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18268
<verbose> do other machines using the same dhcp server work?
<epidemik> is that right?
<fyrestrtr> Serge: yes, and you can find out how to set it up properly by reading the grub entries in the wiki
<noiesmo> verbose, name or service not known
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thejnaitor> how do I find a process id for a process?
<verbose> noiesmo: well, you have a routing problem then
<noiesmo> verbose, if i ssh 192.168.0.194 it works
<noiesmo> verbose, ok
<Serge> fyrestrtr, cheers
<verbose> what does netstat -r show your default gateway as
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18268
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: thanks, just a second.
<noiesmo> verbose, 192.168.0.1 which is correxct
<ironfroggy> are there no packages for Eclipse available?
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: okay, about how long i gotta go in a second
<verbose> god this sucks that ping isn't working
<verbose> can you ssh to 192.168.0.1
<Hoxzer> huh ...
<verbose> if it's running sshd
<verbose> or connect to any service running on 192.168.0.1
<verbose> tcp service
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: you are on breezy?
<Madpilot> ironfroggy, eclipse is in Universe repo
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: yeah
<noiesmo> verbose, can ssh 192.168.0.194 ssh not running on 192.168.01.
<Hoxzer> ;/ I cant find it
<ironfroggy> Madpilot: what is that? i mean, why arent all available packages.. well, available?
<verbose> noiesmo: is anything running on 192.168.0.1?
<Madpilot> ironfroggy, they are, but not by default
<verbose> it sounds like your box isn't the problem, the smoothwall isn't routing your traffic
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ironfroggy about repos
<noiesmo> verbose, this laptop is atached to same box
<noiesmo> verbose, all other ystems here go thru 192.168.0.1
<verbose> can you ssh to 70.89.225.242 ?
<kiroh> hi everyone knows why i'm getting checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no when i install a tarball????
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: okay uncomment (that means, remove the # at the beginning of the line) for line numbers 5, 6, 10, 11, 20, 21, 30, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37 and then save the file.
<Tru7h> I'm beginning to wonder if my system is going to boot up at all.
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: then run sudo apt-get update again
<Tru7h> The drive is spinning and the screen changes ocassionally, but it's just the splash screen half the time and blank the other half.
<verbose> Tru7h: 30 minutes is way too long...i'd run hardware diagnostics on it
<Tru7h> verbose: How do I do that?
<kiroh> hi everyone knows why i'm getting checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no when i install a tarball????
<AOGuy1989> after editing it still says that'
<verbose> Tru7h: start by running memtest from the boot cd
<noiesmo> verbose, no
<verbose> if that passes maybe check the hard drive
<verbose> noiesmo: what does it say, no route to host or something?
<kiroh> hi everyone knows why i'm getting checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no when i install a tarball????
<Tru7h> verbose: Not sure how to run anything from the boot CD. :) Sorry for my ignorance.
<noiesmo> verbose, its like waiting
<fyrestrtr> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<garryF> We have no idea kiroh
<epidemik> fyrestrtr: do i count the lines from the top?
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: you will see the line numbers on the pastebin website :)
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can someone help: xdtv: error while loading shared libraries: libXaw3d.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kiroh> garryF: but can it be because i have a missing pakage??
<epidemik> kk
<verbose> noiesmo: then it's not finding the host
<fyrestrtr> kiroh: no, since you are installing from source.
<verbose> it's for sure something between you and your router
<Tru7h> verbose: How do I go about booting memtest from the CD?
<verbose> Tru7h: reboot
<fyrestrtr> Tru7h: type memtest86 at the boot: prompt
<noiesmo> verbose, k
<AOGuy1989> michael@michael-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<AOGuy1989> Reading package lists... Done
<AOGuy1989> Building dependency tree... Done
<AOGuy1989> Package gnome-bluetooth is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<AOGuy1989> is only available from another source
<Tru7h> I never got a boot prompt.
<AOGuy1989> E: Package gnome-bluetooth has no installation candidate
<AOGuy1989> Still not working after following directionsa on site
<verbose> noiesmo: if you're running any kind of firewall software on that machine disable it
<fyrestrtr> AOGuy1989: do not freakin' paste in here.
<AOGuy1989> sry
<verbose> hah
<kiroh> any ideas about my problem???
<garryF> Oh I bet, it is because it is checking to see if you are a maintainer of the code and if so, whether to activate any debug code the maintainer used. If the package works I would ignore the message.
<AOGuy1989> they asked for the message earlier
<verbose> i'm going to sleep
<verbose> good luck noiesmo
<noiesmo> verbose, ok just rebooting it for the hell of it then i'll check iptables etc also
<Tru7h> verbose: See you. Thanks for the help.
<noiesmo> verbose, cheers
<verbose> Tru7h: np
<verbose> bye
<Dead_Karma> okay, i got it installed, didn't have to worry about setting up my internet connection, have what i wanted to keep from windows.  so, how would i format my other hard drive so ubuntu can use it?
<fyrestrtr> Dead_Karma: install gparted and then use it to format your drive.
<garryF> I wish this stupid irc front end would NOT send tells out public by default if I mispell the user's name.
<Dead_Karma> okay.  thanks
<garryF> A waste of bandwidth and  potentially embarrassing if I"m not sure of my answer.
<kiroh> can someone help me installing a tarball???
<Zambezi> Xnix, verbose, Corporal_Dirge This should do the trick http://torrents.aelitis.com:88/files/Azureus2403-B60.jar You can also join #azureus for support if you can't make it. The link to the homepage is: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<kiroh> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<fyrestrtr> kiroh: first, what are you trying to install?
<garryF> are you doing Sudo before compiling Kiroh?
<garryF> or installing?
<kiroh> garryF: yes, i want to install NetworkManager-0.6.4
<garryF> good question fyrestrtr. He could be trying to install something that isn't made for this distro.
<Dead_Karma> things on here might go easier than i thought.  course it'll take some use getting used to
<fyrestrtr> !info network-manager
<ic56> crimsun: sorry that took a while.  I'm on breezy (5.10)  I added to /etc/apt/sources.list this line (slightly modified from what you gave me): deb     http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu breezy-commercial main
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Madpilot> ic56, there is no breezy-commercial, afaik
<ic56> crimsun: and it gives me errors about being unable to stat packages.
<garryF> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<ic56> Madpilot: thanks.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: there is no breezy-commercial
<crimsun> ic56: sorry, you need to be using dapper to use that repo.
<garryF> There you go Kiroh. Its already there in main repository pre-compiled for you to install. Just use package manager under System/Administration.
<Dead_Karma> alright what do i want to format it to?
<garryF> It?
<redblades> Hey! Has anyone here used eyeOS?
<knapper> Anyone care to help me with XLG/Compiz? :)
<ic56> crimsun: ok.  Can we proceed with the breezy method?  Can you tell me which package to download to fix the original error (missing library)?
<Dead_Karma> my other hard drive
<Dead_Karma> sorry
<fyrestrtr> knapper: #ubuntu-xgl
<garryF> You installing Ubuntu to the other drive?
<crimsun> ic56: libstdc++5
<Dead_Karma> i installed ubuntu to my primary drive, now i want to format the other drive so that i can use it with ubuntu
<z0r1> When I'm trying to mount my NTFS drive it says only root can mount to /home/z0rz/NTFS.mnt (I edited /etc/fstab) .. if I mount it with root ... then it says root can only view that NTFS mount .. is there a way around this?
<ic56> crimsun: apt-cache search libstdc++5 gives no ouput.
<garryF> ext3
<fyrestrtr> z0r1: mount it with a less restrictive umask
<Dead_Karma> thank you.  what are the differences between the ext's?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: try just libstdc
<garryF> ext2 non-journeling, less error protection but faster. Ext3, journeled version. More fault tolerant.
<crimsun> ic56: apt-get install libstdc++5
<Corporal_Dirge> Good news for people using Azureus. Simply replacing the jar file /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar with the new one from the sf site fixes the "stuck warning" bug. Thanks Zambezi.
<fyrestrtr> Dead_Karma: ext3 has journaling.
<Dead_Karma> ah oaky thanks
<Dead_Karma> i appreciate the help.  don't be surprised if i come in again for more help.  :)
<Corporal_Dirge> Also, note that you should keep it named Azureus2.jar
<Zambezi> Corporal_Dirge, No problem. We'll help each others here. :-)
<garryF> I be surprised if ye don't. Linux is an interesting, fun if you let it be learning experience.
<z0r1> fyrestrtr: /dev/hdc1       /home/z0rz/NTFS.Mnt     ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0   0
<ic56> fyrestrtr, crimsun: thanks! installing libstdc++5.  Let's see if this will solve the problem...
<z0r1> what should I make the umask?
<fyrestrtr> z0r1: add user to the option column
<Corporal_Dirge> I'm going to start testing it out on the newest release os xxxHOLiC Ep 15. (it's not as bad as the name makes it seem)
<garryF> Hmm, umask=000 for ubuntu worked for me. I have to use 0222 for Red hat system.
<Corporal_Dirge> err 14
<z0r1> fyrestrtr: could you elaborate a little more?
<axl000> how i fix the shutdown/reboot crash in dapper?
<axl000> sorry for ny bad english
<VeganCheesesteak> hi all...doing pretty good with my ubuntu setup so far...but im having trouble getting my bluetooth mouse to work. the bluetooth manager sees it...just cant do anything with it...any tips?
<fyrestrtr> z0r1: user,nls=utf8,umask=0222
<garryF> Give us more info, there are all kinds of crashes that can happen.
<Corporal_Dirge> Is there a firewall on Ubuntu somewhere?
<ic56> crimsun: that worked.  Now it wants to know where to install.  Is /opt/RealPlayer a good place?
<crimsun> ic56: sure
<garryF> Yes, by default, It is firestarter.
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: yes, but by default it allows everything through
<garryF> wow
<jimwhimpey> what does the username default to? you name?
<fyrestrtr> no, by default its iptables :) firestarter is just a gui to configure iptables.
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, Well, I'm firewalled, but the router is set up right.
<garryF> Yes, jimwhimpey
<jimwhimpey> garryF: what's the exact format?
<garryF> Thanks fyrestrtr
<z0r1> what's the syntax for adding a user to the fstab option column?
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: what do you mean you are firewalled?
<garryF> jimwhimpey all lower case.
<fyrestrtr> z0r1: its a comma separated list of values.
<garryF> jimwhimpey first name only
<jimwhimpey> garryF: all one word?
<jimwhimpey> ahhh cool
<fyrestrtr> option1,option2=value2,option3, etc
<jimwhimpey> cheers
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, My Bitorrent ports aren't getting through.
<z0r1> so like umask=0222,user=z0rz,
<z0r1> ?
<fyrestrtr> z0r1: no.
<fyrestrtr> I typed it up there for you, just read it.
<fyrestrtr> 09:57 < fyrestrtr> z0r1: user,nls=utf8,umask=0222
<garryF> I've had that issue. fyrestrtr seems to be the helper of the hour, I bet he knows. :)
<garryF> or she
<z0r1> oh I see it now .. thank you
<garryF> taht is i had issues with bittorrent.
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: hrmm, how did you configure your router?
<garryF> under linux
* fyrestrtr is a he
<garryF> :)
<RvGaTe> morning all
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, Same way it's been set up to forward the ports to this IP.. And the IP in Ubuntu is static.
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: are you running any firewall managing software? shorewall? firestarter? etc?
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, Not that I know of unless it was installed by default.
<z0r1> Ahh!  Now it says the mount point /home/z0rz/ntfs.mnt does not exist when I clearly created that directory
<Corporal_Dirge> what the heck? It started going through on it's own just now.
<Hoovey> Would any of you happen to know how I would restore gnome to default?
<Dead_Karm1> yold ya i'd be back
<Dead_Karm1> maybe i should just keep this open till i go to bed
<Hoovey> Because I made it look all funny and now it'd take too long to get it back..
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: so its working now?
<fyrestrtr> Hoovey: you just want to change the theme or something else?
<garryF> Could the mount point be choking on the dot?
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, Yeah, odd.
<Hoovey> No
<Hoovey> Restore it to complete default
<Dead_Karm1> okay so.  now it's saying that it can't mount the second drive
<Hoovey> would apt-get install ubuntu-desktop do it?
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: i've had that happen to me before also. I don't know what it is to be honest, I suspect something to do with the trackers.
<garryF> Not using the same mount point for multiple drives are you? Can create all kinds of ulcer producing fun.
<fyrestrtr> Hoovey: yes, that would.
<Hoovey> okay
<Hoovey> brb
<Dead_Karm1> who me?  wouldn't know
<Corporal_Dirge> Hoovey, I don't know if that would overwtite existing settings though.
<z0r1> WOW
<z0r1> THat was about the scariest thing ever
<z0r1> I'm glad it was mounted -ro
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, Well, I had grc do a check. That's when it opened up.
<fyrestrtr> ntfs is a scary beast.
<z0r1> I just did rm -r ntfs.mnt and some how it was mounted ...
<garryF> If you don't know Dead_Karm1, than that is possibly the problem. You need to have unique mount points for each drive you want to mount. Think what happens if you try to put the same named file in the same directory, they can't co-exist.
<fyrestrtr> it needs 8 MB of overhead just to keep track of files :)
<garryF> Its nice try file system.
<fyrestrtr> z0r1: you can always check what is mounted by typing 'mount'
<amit> any one having idea of ck-erp
<garryF> !ck-erp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ck-erp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> amit: what is it?
<UncleD> Can anyone take a look at this pastebin and explain why this happen. The first 15 times (I manually typed pon dsl-provider) it wouldn't connect, then it finally connected. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/xHWJAv70.html
<z0r1> Yeah well I did .. then I went to "Computer" and double clicked on the drive .. and nothing happend .. so I was going to go back to the mount directory and re create it because it was created by root .. and not by z0rz ... and it turned out that it mounted it.. Anyways,
<amit> its a open source free ERP/CRM
<z0r1> Thank you for your help I got it working now
<z0r1> Now I just need to figure out how to get -rw working
<Dead_Karm1> how would i change it?  i believe that c is listed as hda and that d is listed as hdb
<fyrestrtr> z0r1: that's not completely supported.
<garryF> Your isp seems to hate PPoE UncleD
<garryF> or network card.
<z0r1> well I was reading an article on it .. I know it's not completely supported .. but it's possible .. just not stable
<UncleD> garryF: How can I make a script that does pon dsl-provider if i get disconnected?
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: initial guess suggests that you need to launch the pppoe after your network card has been initialized.
<JohnnyPhive> Anyone have any experience with PXE boot to perform a network boot?  I need to boot from Linux iso on my laptop over the network on a computer that doesn't have a cd-rom drive or a floppy drive, but the motherboard supports network boot, although the manual for it doesnt say anything about it besides list it as a feature
<bbe> uh
<garryF> !script
<ubotu> I know nothing about script - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bbe> quick question
<UncleD> garryF: currently, if for some reason my isp disconnects me, it doesn't reconnect automatically
<garryF> !scripts
<ubotu> I know nothing about scripts - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<garryF> Ubuntu get its memory eraxed.
<fyrestrtr> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dead_Karm1> so garry, how would i change the mount point?
<fyrestrtr> oh hrmm, wrong one
<Corporal_Dirge> UncleD, Are you connected through a router?
<garryF> Create new directory, go to terminal sudo gkedit /etc/fstab and change the mount point to point at the new directory.
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: I'm not sure about the script thing, but I would investigate any gui for pppoe first before resorting to writing scripts.
<UncleD> Corporal_Dirge: No, I plug right into a dsl modem
<Dead_Karm1> ummm, okay
<UncleD> fyrestrtr: Well, it's connected now. I want to know how to detect when it disconnects.
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: a simple way would be to ping something on the net.
<Corporal_Dirge> UncleD, Have you connected to the modem to see if it has a 'keep-alive' option or a 'disconnect when idle' option?
<axl000> how i fix the shutdown/reboot crash touble in dapper?  msg me
<z0r1> Now what are the things I need to do to get xvid/divx and DVDs to play on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: the way I would do it is to monitor the log for any messages, and then reconnect. But doing so at an interval could get tedious. I suggest you follow Dirge's option.
<ic56> crimsun: It looks like RealPlayer installed. However, when I try to play a .mp3 file, it complains: "Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it."  I'm not running any sound apps that I know of.  Could GNOME itself be locking the device?  Or maybe the device isn't there?  The motherboard has an on-board sound chip.  dmesg reports: "isapnp: Card 'CS4236B'.  Suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > z0r1
<ic56> crimsun: thank you for your help with installing RealPlayer
<crimsun> ic56: realplayer uses oss solely.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: any particular reason you are using realplayer to play mp3s?
<crimsun> ic56: to help it play nicely with other audio apps, install alsa-oss from universe, and use ``aoss realplay''
<GhettoPuNKkiD> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<GhettoPuNKkiD> oops
<Dead_Karm1> it said gkedit not found
<garryF> Axl000 If you change your login to something that uses no confusing characters like zeros where O's should be, and other dewdspeak, you would probably get more answers.
<fyrestrtr> Dead_Karm1: did you mean gedit ?
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can someone tell me if its possible to watch tv with tvtime over the network (im trying with freenx) but tvtime won't load
<garryF> gedit, Sorry
<Dead_Karm1> it was something that garry told me to do.  copy pasted.  i'll try that then
<garryF> I was wrong
<anders_> hello
<garryF> mispelled the name
<garryF> My fault, I meant to say gedit
<cappie> hello
<ic56> fyrestrtr: I've never done sound before.  I tried the apps that came with ubuntu and none worked.  Websites point you to RealPlayer so I figured I'd go with the flow rather than fight it.  I'd prefer a free solution but I've never had sound under Linux.  I don't even know if the earphones are plugged into the right socket and if that is supposed to work.  Total sound newbie here.
* cappie loves ubuntu!
<Dead_Karm1> what am i looking for?  what i see makes no sense
<fyrestrtr> ic56: what website told you to go with realplayer?
<noiesmo> crimsun, hey got hassle on a system with dns and route it has ip from smoothwallbox, it gets ip but cannot ping or resolve names from the system  I have disabled iptables and flushed also firewall disabled but still get unknown host or ping: sndmsg: operation not permitted message any ideas
<garryF> I went through that hell about sound. if I remember what I did to fix it, I'll let you know. its been awhile.
<ic56> fyrestrtr: I don't remember.  I gave up 3 months ago and picked up again today.
<garryF> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<fyrestrtr> ic56: there are *far* better options than realplayer (in both Windows and *nix). For example, xmms, beep, banshee, rythmbox, etc.
<garryF> That might help ye.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: first thing I would do, get rid of realplayer. Then, install the mp3 codecs as listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats -- then just double click on a mp3 file :)
<garryF> I hated realplayer, it would turn off all sound and then spit on me when I tried to use it.
<UncleD> Will this cause a script to run every hour, all 24 hours of the day: 0 0-12 * * * /root/script
<Dead_Karm1> garry, what am i looking for?
<spades> 0 * * * * would be every hour at the 0 minute mark iirc
<ic56> fyrestrtr: thank you.  I will try that.  I already have xmms, hopefully it will work once I add the codecs
<UncleD> spades: I think it's 0 0-23 * * * /root/script
<garryF> in terminal type ... sudo gedit /etc/fstab and change the mount points so they point to unique existing directories. test it with mount -a to test without having to reboot.
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: 0 * * * * /root/script
<UncleD> 0 0-23 * * * /root/script and 0 * * * * are the same, right?
<fyrestrtr> yes.
<Dead_Karm1> okay i'll send you in private if you don't mind what is on the screen.  i can,'t see where anything is the same
<fyrestrtr> but 0-23 is the same as *
<fyrestrtr> in the hour column anyway.
<amadeo1988> How do i run file manager with su priveledges?
<amit> hey i am using Konica 7022 copier+printer +scanner how to install it in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> amit: system > administration > printing
<garryF> should automatically prompt, or just use sudo followed by command to run file manager.
<garryF> wait file manager? Nm, that's different story
<noiesmo> amit, also check on linuxprinting.org for printer support
<amadeo1988> whats the terminal command to run file manager?
<UncleD> What is the crontab for doing something every minute
<spades> * * * * *
<amit> Ash-Fox* goodmorning. I am using konics 7022 copier+printer+scanner on TCP/IP port how to install this in ubuntu 6.
<ubuntu> well im here
<Corporal_Dirge> amadeo1988, Do you mean gksudo nautilus ?
<fivre> omg ubuntu in #ubuntu
<garryF> I'm getting rummy. I'm going to log before I get so rummy I tell someone to install vmware on a commodore.
<Corporal_Dirge> I think that would wotk, but I'm still n00b.
<fivre> what shall we do?
<amadeo1988> i dont know waht nautilus is.. but i want to copy files to /etc/ /usr/ /opt/ using file manager
<help> hi all
<amadeo1988> it tells me i dont have priveledges
<help> i need help
<garryF> Nautilis is the gnome file brouser app
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: why? what files?
<noiesmo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noiesmo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: normally, you don't need to touch these directories.
<UncleD> What is teh crontab for doing something every 30 seconds?
<amadeo1988> Cedega
<Dead_Karm1> please can you atleast tell me where i need to make that change at?
<spades> UncleD minutes are the minimum iirc
<Corporal_Dirge> amadeo1988, Tat should work then. Nautilus is ubuntus GUI file manager
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: this is not the crontab tutorial channel.
<garryF> I dunno, man chrontab should help you.
<rpedro> amadeo1988: you definitly don't wan't to use a graphical file manager to copy files to those directories
<Dead_Karm1> alright thanks
<help> ok so i got the iso and burned and booted from it and i ran the install thing and it dissapeared 15% through i chose the right partition but how do i boot from my HDD not the disc every time
<rpedro> amadeo1988: use console commands 'cp' 'mv' etc to do that
<ic56> fyrestrtr: when the instructions say to get gstreamer0.8-mad do add MP3 capability to GStreamer, does XMMS or Rhythmbox or Totem benefit from this?
<amadeo1988> alright
<amadeo1988> i do
<spades> UncleD you can try */120 * * * *  but im not sure if it would work
<amadeo1988> but i get this error messege
<amadeo1988> ere i ll show you
<fyrestrtr> ic56: yes.
<help> ok so i got the iso and burned and booted from it and i ran the install thing and it dissapeared 15% through i chose the right partition but how do i boot from my HDD not the disc every time
<amadeo1988> jpowell@bunyipbox:~$ cp usr/* /usr/
<amadeo1988> cp: omitting directory `usr/bin'
<amadeo1988> cp: omitting directory `usr/lib'
<amadeo1988> cp: omitting directory `usr/share'
<fyrestrtr> help: when its done installing, just remove the cdrom and reboot the machine. It will boot from the hard disk.
<brynk> help, ejecting the disc should help :)
<Corporal_Dirge> help, take the CD out
<spades> UncleD in fact, dont try it, wait for someone else to respodn
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: 1. don't paste in here please. 2. use sudo
<ic56> fyrestrtr: in that case, it turns out I'd already tried that 3 months ago.  Perhaps you can help me figure out what to do next.  Which of those 3 apps are you most comfortable with, to guide me?
<garryF> Possibly you have a power save option running help
<help> it never said install finished it dissapeared before it finished i took the cd out and restarted and it went to my other partition
<amadeo1988> i still get omitting directory
<fyrestrtr> ic56: what is the problem exactly?
<amadeo1988> what does that mean
<lab2std_> 
<lab2std_> 
<lab2std_> 
<Dead_Karm1> just to start over when i try to open my second hdd it claims that error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable, so how would i fix that?
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: cp by default will copy files, not directories. cp -r will recursively copy files and directories. See man cp
<garryF> I beter  log befoer I go brain dead. Gnight all
<Corporal_Dirge> help, try using another resolution, the install actally has a gui.
<amadeo1988> Alright
<amadeo1988> Thanks.. would it work if i made those folders inside of /usr/
<amadeo1988> etc
<amadeo1988> and just made sure they were there
<ic56> fyrestrtr: I don't understand the GUI.  What do I click on to open a file?  Wait, xmms actually *has* a manpage.  Wow!  Let's see if I can run it CLI
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: still don't know what you are trying to do.
<UncleD> If im running a crontab every minute and don't want to get a mail for each of them, how do I stop it from sending me emails every time?
<amadeo1988> im trying to copy files into /etc/ /usr/ /opt/
<fyrestrtr> ic56: xmms is like winamp. To open a file, hit the eject button.
<amadeo1988> thats all thats important
<ironfroggy> is it possible to write the install ISO to a harddrive?
<ubuntu> so everyone here is useing ubantu??
<hads|home> UncleD: Make sure the command has no output
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: read the manual page for cp
<ironfroggy> such that i can then boot from that harddrive to install onto another?
<amadeo1988> alright thanks
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: what program did you use in windows to play mp3s?
<amadeo1988> Winamp
<jeff_> hey guys
<fyrestrtr> amadeo1988: sorry, wrong person.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: what program did you use in windows to play mp3s?
<jeff_> does anybody here use Listen for podcasts?
<Corporal_Dirge> jeff_, I do.
<ic56> fyrestrtr: no experience with sound in windows either, sorry.  but command line worked intuitively -- and gave me an error:  Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): No such file or directory.  Am I correct in concluding that ubuntu hasn't recognized my on-board sound chip?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: sound works otherwise, or no?
<Corporal_Dirge> jeff_, Wait, Listen or listen? lol
<jeff_> Corporal_Dirge: im trying to add 'http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/feed_mp3.xml' to my podcasts and it keeps not working
<amadeo1988> whats the command to delete a file? or delete a foler?
<ic56> fyrestrtr: never used sound before.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: you don't hear sounds in gnome, even the system sounds?
<cpk2> amadeo1988: rm
<amadeo1988> thanks
<jeff_> Corporal_Dirge: Listen, Just Listen (the gnome media player)
<UncleD> hads|home: Would this be right? /usr/bin/pon dsl-provider&>>/dev/null
<ic56> fyrestrtr: GNOME has system sounds? Huh...
<labreche> Hi everybody
<Corporal_Dirge> jeff_, Make sure the XML is in the correct format. There's all sorts of RSS reeds.
<Ale1> Woot, I officially suck
<Corporal_Dirge> Some are specific to proprietary formats.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: yeah. Or, do this. See if you have an Examples directory in your home directory. There are some sound files in there.
<Ale1> I corrupted my x files while exiting terminal
<labreche> is there a ubuntu development oriented derivative distro ?
<Ale1> it was installing some x update
<Dead_Karm1> here we go i've a good one.  how do i tell the comp i'm the owner?
<cpk2> sudu?
<Dead_Karm1> i think that might be part of the problem
<cpk2> oops sudo
<jeff_> Corporal_Dirge: what formats can Listen handle? im trying to add the UbuntuOS podcast
<Alex0r> woot
<Madpilot> Dead_Karm1, are  you using the account you created during the installation of Ubuntu?
<Dead_Karm1> yes
<Madpilot> then you should be able to use sudo
<Alex0r> this sounds dumb but how do i allow root to login
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Alex0r> type sudo su
<Madpilot> Alex0r, that's not a good idea at all
<Alex0r> and then put in your password
<Alex0r> why?
<UncleD> if I want no output for a command, is this correct? /usr/bin/pon dsl-provider&>>/dev/null
<Corporal_Dirge> jeff_, I'll install too. =) I want to hear it now too. Is Listen installed by default?
<Madpilot> Alex0r, there's no really good reason to let root log in...
<Dead_Karm1> i'm not expert with the terminal, so what would i do now?  i'd like to get access to my other hard drive before i go to bed
<ic56> fyrestrtr: don't have a ~/Examples/.  Maybe we should start with something more basic.  Where do I plug in the earphones?  There be 3 holes in the back of that thar computah...  Red one has a microphone icon -- it aint' that.  Then there's green and blue but I can't tell which does what, curse the icon designers.  Wish they'd use English.  Or any language -- at least I could look that up in a dictionary...  Help!
<jeff_> Corporal_Dirge: no, im pretty sure you can download the dapper package off the site
<Dead_Karm1> i think it thinking that i'm not the owner is the problem
<jeff_> Corporal_Dirge: http://listengnome.free.fr/
<jeff_> Corporal_Dirge: this is the podcast im trying to add: http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/#
<donvella> whats a good dvd shrink replacement?
<noiesmo> xdvdshrink
<donvella> lolism
<donvella> why thank you
<cpk2> Dead_Karm1: sudo mount
<Alex0r> root login = good because i can easily replace system files
<Alex0r> T_T
<Dead_Karm1> i take it that sudo is a big thing with the terminal.  :)
<void^> gui and root doesn't mix well
<Alex0r> oh
<bbrazil> Dead_Karm1: gksudo for gui stuff
<Alex0r> well can i do it?
<Alex0r> i need to replace like 300 files
<donvella> nope, cant find xdvdshrink dude.
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, that's an RSS2 feed. Does Listen support that?
<ToHellWithGA> Alex0r: you could do "sudo su" in a terminal, finish what you must do, then exit that
<Scrippie> yo
<donvella> sudo apt-get xdvdshrink?
<Alex0r> i know that but
<ToHellWithGA> why can't you do it with a regular command or just "sudo"?
<Alex0r> it'd take a long time
<Scrippie> you tell me ;)
<cpk2> donvella: you want to burn discs? gnomebaker?
<ToHellWithGA> it wouldn't.  sudo su would log you in as root
<Alex0r> sudo cp /<file> /loc takes too long
<Alex0r> yeah
<donvella> no im using gnomebaker atm
<ToHellWithGA> inside that terminal
<Alex0r> in terminal
<donvella> i want to create a dvd out of alot of mpg/avi/mov files i have :D
<ToHellWithGA> you want to use a gui to move a lot of files?
<babo> hmm ... someone tell me whether my reverse look up for englishteachingkorea.com reached the root servers yet ?
<Alex0r> yyar
<donvella> have them all play consecutive
<ToHellWithGA> that's a horrible idea Alex0r
<Corporal_Dirge> I understand Alex0r, I have 1 arm in a sling at the moment.
<ToHellWithGA> good luck
<Alex0r> lol
<Alex0r> i did it anyways >_>
<noiesmo> donvella, xdvdshrink is a platform independent script and will work. Just download the rpm from the site and convert it with alien
<donvella> right o
<donvella> alien -i file.rpm?
<UncleD> How would I make a crontab run every 10 minutes?
<noiesmo> donvella, k9copy
<cpk2> donvella: dvdstyler?
<donvella> i seen k9copy... but i need the same program
<donvella> ill give it a try, cheers boys
<Alex0r> cheers
<ToHellWithGA> i need to make/edit partitions on a disk with 2048 byte sectors.  how can i do that?
<Alex0r> whoops
<Alex0r> i mean bye
<Dead_Karm1> if i simply type gksudo it complains about a missing command to run.  if i type say gksudo mount then i get the same thing as typing sudo mount.  what am i missing?
<Alex0r> LOL
<ToHellWithGA> Dead_Karm1: mount is not a graphical command
<Alex0r> yar
<spades> UncleD */10 * * * * command
<ToHellWithGA> so gksudo mount /dev/device /mountpoint would make no sense
<UncleD> spades: Thank you
<Dabain> ToHellWithGA, rightclick the cdrom, choose mount.
<ToHellWithGA> Dabain: it's not a cdrom
<UncleD> spades: how often does this run 0 3 * * *
<Dead_Karm1> okay, then what do i need to do to get my other hdd to mount?
<Dabain> ToHellWithGA, OK
<spades> every 3 am
<ToHellWithGA> it's a usb drive with a 2048 byte sector
<ToHellWithGA> :(
<cpk2> donvella: dvdstyler can do your menus and then output the whole thing to an iso/dvd i think, been a while since i looked at it
<Dabain> ToHellWithGA, nice
<donvella> cheers
<donvella> give it a go
<Dabain> Can I get help with Courier here?
<ToHellWithGA> Dabain: not really.  it's sony being a bunch of jerks and making it virtually impossible to use their Hi-MD drives with linux
<Dabain> ToHellWithGA, lets burn'em all!
<ubuntu> any online games you can play with unbantu???
<ToHellWithGA> drives that mount as USB thumbdrive-esque drives in windows
<Alex0r> I'm on a live CD re-installing ubuntu coz i broke mine,.. x got corrupted somehow.. :$
<ToHellWithGA> ubuntu: wolfenstein enemy territory, alien arena
<ToHellWithGA> .me is sure there are others
<Dabain> ubuntu, bzflag is also interesting .. though hard.
<Dead_Karm1> then what is it that i need to do to get access to my other hdd?
<cpk2> unreal tournament
<cpk2> quake
<cpk2> all the quake and i am pretty sure all the unreal tournaments are native linux
<cpk2> neverwinter nights is native linux
<fyrestrtr> is unreal tournament available natively on linux?
<UncleD> spades: are you sure */30 * * * * isn't every 30 seconds
<cpk2> fyrestrtr: pretty sure
<compengi> is there a way to know under real ip what network ips are available?
<Dabian> UncleD, man crontab
<ubuntu> what time is it on the the east coast???
<spades> UncleD thats every 30 minutes
<Dead_Karm1> almost 12
<fyrestrtr> compengi: what do you mean 'are available'? are free, or the entire range of that network segment?
<Alex0r> its 12:46 PM here
<Alex0r> Am**
<ubuntu> 3:45
<Dabian> UncleD, read "man crontab" - I very much doubt you will regret it .. or rather, browse it first, then read the interesting stuff.
<ubuntu> am
<Alex0r> fun
<compengi> fyrestrtr, if i know the real ip can i scan what internal ips are there
<fyrestrtr> 10:46 AM here
<ubuntu> so if i cant play games with linux why do i want it??
<Alex0r> ..
<Alex0r> coz it pwns windows>
<cpk2> Dead_Karm1: you need to mount it
<Alex0r> ?
<Dabian> ubuntu, you don't read answers.
<fyrestrtr> compengi: you can ping the broadcast address to see what machines answer.
<ubuntu> ?
<Alex0r> you could use win or cadega or whatever
<UncleD> Dabian: Is this correct if I want no output: /usr/bin/pon dsl-provider& >>/dev/null
<Alex0r> wine*
<Alex0r> cedega*
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: you don't. No one is forcing linux onto you. Its all about choice :)
<ToHellWithGA> ubuntu: playing games is a rather silly reason to use linux
<cpk2> ubuntu what games cant you play with linux?
<ToHellWithGA> having a system that rarely crashes is a good reason
<Alex0r> None ;)
<UncleD> You cant play sudoku
<ic56> what is the colour coding for sound card sockets?  I have red, green, and blue.  Red has a microphone icon so I get that.  What are teh other two?
<ironfroggy> if i change hardware, ubuntu will autodetect it, correct?
<ubuntu> well it seems faster then my windows
<gleesond> is there a quick way to show all system services?
<ToHellWithGA> having software with tons of folks willing to support you in IRC is another good reason
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: /usr/bin/pon dsl-provider &1>&2 > /dev/null
<Alex0r> Iron: Most likely
<compengi> i use traceroute or ping?
<spades> ic56 blue should be line in, green should be headphones
<ubuntu> aa
<ironfroggy> Alex0r: what if i take the hdd out and put it in an entirely different machine?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: green is for speakers, blue is line in.
* tritium agrees that playing games is a rather silly reason to use linux
<Alex0r> Iron: I don't know, it wouldn't work.
<fyrestrtr> compengi: ping
<Alex0r> Like, say you tried to boot off of it.
<Alex0r> It wouldn't work
<ironfroggy> ugh..cdrom on one of boxes is broken
<ubuntu> so if you dont play games what do you guys do??
<ironfroggy> Alex0r: why not?
<tritium> ubuntu: scientific computing
* `Evil` wonders why linux would be installed to play... games...?
<CarlFK> what do I install so k3b will convert mp3 to wav to make an audio CD?
<compengi> fyrestrtr, nothing
<cpk2> ubuntu: what games cant you play?
<fyrestrtr> programming, work, helping, research, development.
<Alex0r> because the system uses different drivers from the one your hd was in, right?
<ToHellWithGA> ubuntu: i think linux doesn't build giant piles of stuff just to run one program.  each program is written with a few specific dependencies rather than relying on some do-all .dll file in windows that does way more than necessary
<fyrestrtr> compengi: you have to ping the *broadcast* address.
<Alex0r> no drivers = no display = no boot = :(
<Dabian> `Evil`, I play games mostly in order to relax and have fun.
<ironfroggy> Alex0r: yeah but i thought it would autodetect the new hardware
<futex> tritium: changing to linux is the reason why not to play games! :)
<compengi> fyrestrtr, the real ip
<Alex0r> Nope
<tritium> futex: :)
<Alex0r> It wont even start
<fyrestrtr> compengi: for that, you need to find it first :) If you are on the same network, use ifconfig to find the broadcast address.
<tritium> ubuntu: some of us use it in our jobs
<ic56> spades, fyrestrtr: thank you!  Ok, so now my earphones are in the right jack.  That won't fix the missing /dev/dsp  What do I do about that?
* Dead_Karm1 bashes head on keyboard
<ubuntu> linux is tricky tho
<ironfroggy> Alex0r: that sucks. i thought one of ubuntu's big things was auto detection of hardware.
<ubuntu> but interesting
<Alex0r> when you install
<compengi> i'm not in the network
<`Evil`> Dabian, True. but what has got to be admitted is that for playing games, Windowsa has the best support *sigh*  Even I do on linux but thats hardly a reason for me
<Alex0r> but it wont just boot off of an hd from another pc with no drivers
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: there's a cat who is here often who codes a lot of the audio system for ubuntu
<ironfroggy> whats wrong with doing it at startup if hardware is different? dont shoot me for saying this, but, "windows does it".
<cpk2> Dead_Karm1: you know how to mount a device in the terminal?
<spades> ironfroggy complain to the manufacturor for not providing drivers?
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: if you check back and ask for him you'll probably get really good help and a solution right away.  i don't recall his name right now though :/
<Dabian> evil: maybe .. but I don't want to install microsoft just to play games .. games are not that important to me.
* RvGaTe shoots ironfroggy 
<aorth> Where do I specify kernel modules to be started after boot (not boot-critical modules)?
<tritium> life is too busy to have time for games
<Alex0r> Wait dude, if you put the HD in ubuntu will start and try to use different drivers, it wont work
<ubuntu> well this lil look at linux was interesting but now i think ill go to bed good night all
<fyrestrtr> compengi: then you can't ping the broadcast address. You can only guess what the netmask is, and then try to ping all ips in that netmask space.
<Dabian> `Evil`,  maybe .. but I don't want to install microsoft just to play games .. games are not that important to me.
<tritium> aorth: /etc/modules
<aorth> tritium: Cool.
<Alex0r> you'd need a boot cd for it to work
<Alex0r> that would never work, not even with winblows
<ToHellWithGA> tritium: i am busy but i make time to play.  not necessarily computer games, but cycling and playing frisbee and playing water polo
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: what hours does this cat (is this lingo making a come back?!) hang out here?
<ToHellWithGA> games+exercise > games+computers
<compengi> fyrestrtr, how to add the submask in the ping?
<Alex0r> indeed
<cpk2> hooray for water polo
<fyrestrtr> ic56: you just need to reconfigure alsa.
<champcap> how i can open files .run?
<`Evil`> Dabian, thats brings us back on the main point, linux can play games and well too, but isnt a sensible enough reason for me to install it, guess we have the same thoughs but different viewpoints :)
<Alex0r> hooray for walking around with 6 hot chicks
<Alex0r> :p
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: he was around in the daytime last time i saw him.  around noon i think
<ToHellWithGA> *noon EST
<fyrestrtr> compengi: you don't 'add' the subnet mask. You have to calculate it.
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: thanks!
<fyrestrtr> champcap: generally, you just double click them, and choose 'run' from the popup menu.
<compengi> fyrestrtr, O.o how
<fyrestrtr> compengi: learn networking for that :) this is getting too offtopic.
<Dabian> `Evil`, Microsoft WIndows XP costs $100 or more .. if you're going to play legally .. I can play most ms-windows games I want on GNU/Linux with wine or cedega, so no reason for me to pay for ms-windows.
<NthDegree> 'Evil'  linux is more secure than windows, the viruses/malware that hackers try to spread through linux don't get very far due to the secure filesystem permissions linux has by default
<ToHellWithGA> how could somebody make their IRC quit message "download gaim" when it's a poor excuse of a GUI IRC client?
<Dabian> `Evil`, The main reason for me to run GNU/Linux is that it is freedom : http://www.gnu.org
<Alex0r> Yeah, cedega rules. Linux has a total of.. 0 viruses?
<NthDegree> wrong
<noiesmo> verbose, it was lack of firestarter aptitude had uninstalled it when trying to correct other conflicts
<spades> ToHellWithGA the same reason why my quit message is the default one, dont feel like changing it :P
<Alex0r> Way better than windows IMHO
<fyrestrtr> NthDegree: they don't get very far because most viruses/malware are written for Windows, not Linux machines. They rely on Windows and programs running on top of it to spread. That's why, if it hits a Linux box, it just dies.
<fyrestrtr> ToHellWithGA: probably because they are using gaim and that's its default quit message?
<Dabian> Alex0r, I happen to have a few viruses for GNU/Linux .. (un)fortunately, they're not capable of spreading very easily.
<NthDegree> fyrestrtr, you obviously don't read the virus reports very well there are a ton of linux specific viruses
<ToHellWithGA> `Evil`: i use linux because it is supported by 900-strong IRC channels.  if i can boot enough to get a terminal and irssi i can usually solve even the worst of problems in a few minutes
<NthDegree> ones that die out on windows :p
<Alex0r> There's linux viruses? Damn, didn't know that..
<Alex0r> Where can I dl them?
<Alex0r> I want some viruses :D
<fyrestrtr> NthDegree: I was not disputing that. Your assertion that Linux is more srcure because of the 'secure filesystem permissions' is wrong.
<Dabian> `Evil`, if you're happy with ms-windows, what are you doing here? :-P
<ToHellWithGA> Alex0r: http://www.redhat.com
<`Evil`> hmm.. I think I might've put my point incorrectly. I love linux and ifact use Ubuntu only and play games on Wine, but what I am saying is that I've seen friends with Windows and seriously their gaming variety is worth envying. Its just that linux needs some work to be done on the gaming angel
<fyrestrtr> s/srcure/secure/
<Alex0r> LOL tohell
<fyrestrtr> NthDegree: but honestly, I don't want to pollute the channel with OT discussions.
<ToHellWithGA> the worst one is called "fedora core 4"
<NthDegree> fyrestrtr, when NTFS is hardened viruses cannot damage a fully patched windows either :)
<Guard] [an> morning
<ic56> fyrestrtr: thank you.  I asked ubotu and it said to change my system config to alsa.  Just did that.  Now, how do I reconfigure it, as you suggest?  dpkg-reconfigure <which package?>
<`Evil`> Dabian, I dont like windows, Only the gaming variety there, Its slightly difficult to put across I guess
<Dabian> `Evil`, its the game producers ... they need to allow linuxports of their games.
<Dead_Karm1> just a question, but isn't ubuntu supposed to be easier than the typical linux?
<ToHellWithGA> it tricks you into running all of your software for free but as a guinea pig for a commercial OS
<Guard] [an> anyone knows the solution when the keyboard is not responding while being at the grub boot screen ??? (i have a dell inspiron 8600)
<Alex0r> karm, yes
<Alex0r> and it is
<fyrestrtr> ic56: not, sure try reading the wiki entry on sound
<fyrestrtr> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ToHellWithGA> Dead_Karm1: ubuntu is the kind of easy that you can immediately use when switching from windows
<Dead_Karm1> then why for the love of all that is can i not get access to my other hard drive?
<Dabian> Who will help me set up courier?
<Dabian> Or find some reading?  Preferable in danish..
<noiesmo> the missing pieces of linux ie games and hardware support is the cause of lack of support from the manufactures and game producers linux is by no means at fault
<ToHellWithGA> Dead_Karm1: when you install ubuntu you have the option to automatically setup a drive or to manually partition.  when you manually partition you can set mount points for each drive.  what you need are mount points
<`Evil`> Dabian, exactly! but till the point they actually do that most of the serious gamers on linux have games to play but it isnt very close to a gamers heaven yet :)
<Alex0r> brb, ubuntu done installing
<fyrestrtr> ic56: see those two entries. I'm not too familiar with reconfiguring alsa in ubuntu since alsa-config is not there :)
<Dead_Karm1> it be easier just to reinstall ubuntu?
<Dabian> evil: Yeah .. I play enemy territory .. (an older version of) Army Ops .. etc.
<ToHellWithGA> noiesmo: good hardware is supported
<Dabian> `Evil`, I expect to soon be able to play both X-plane and Oblivion.
<ToHellWithGA> it's shifty hardware that's not supported.  that stuff relies on patched together drivers in windows anyway, and is likely the cause of windows bugginess when using that hardware aggressively
<Dead_Karm1> maybe i should try that
<Dead_Karm1> bvrb
<noiesmo> ToHellWithGA, yes but the main avarage joe buys whats on special not what is good
<`Evil`> Dabian, I got together a copy of FEAR (drools) but *sigh* didnt work.. maybe I was doing something wrong.. but gonna give it a shot again.
<fyrestrtr> two of the main issues with linux and gaming 1. reduced market share -- companies don't want to port games to linux because of the limited number of gamers (this is changing) 2. graphics acceleration support in linux. Just ask anyone using ATI :)
<ToHellWithGA> noiesmo: and i buy M-Audio sound cards b/c i'm a snob and an integrated video motherboard b/c i don't play video games.  everything on my board is fully supported :)
<noiesmo> ToHellWithGA, 4 out of 5 people i know have printers games etc that the manufacture does not support
<ToHellWithGA> even my USB thumbdrive bluetooth adapter works out of the box with ubuntu
<NthDegree> noiesmo i'm a lucky bugger :p my favourite games are all supported
<ic56> fyrestrtr: the second URL in ubotu's !alsa doesn't contain anything.  Whoever has access to ubotu might want to fix that...
<ToHellWithGA> this OS has most of its bases covered in the hardware department
<ic56> the second URL in ubotu's !alsa doesn't contain anything.  Whoever has access to ubotu might want to fix that...
<NthDegree> yes ic56 so is the advice on my PC
<amit> any one help me to install konica network printer on tcp/ip port.
<NthDegree> i do not see a multimedia systems selector
<ToHellWithGA> Seveas: see ic56's message regarding the links in !alsa
<`Evil`> fyrestrtr, Which reminds me of a question, I got Nvidia 6100 and recently I noticed that when i fullscreen the vis plugin in xmms, the sound gets sc*.. it plays as if on slow tempo.. whats that? I got all drivers
<noiesmo> ToHellWithGA, all i'm saying is that the manufacturers should have drivers etc for there equipment as they do for M$ now it is up to the manufacturer to produce the driver or else allow linux devellopers to but they dont
<osfameron> how do I format an external drive ?
<Seveas> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ToHellWithGA> `Evil`: what sound card do you use?
<NthDegree> Seveas, I don't even see a system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector
<Flannel> noiesmo: eh, they don't even have to do that, the linux community is completely eager to write it's own drivers.  We just need them to give us the hardware specs
<ToHellWithGA> osfameron: the easy way would be: gksudo gparted
<Seveas> NthDegree, it's disabled by default for god knows why
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> yeah, OSS is so great on my ALSA sound card
<Dabian> How do I create users with Courier mailserver?  I already have the webinterface running, if that helps ...
<noiesmo> Flannel, nail on the head :)
<Seveas> ToHellWithGA, ic56: that link works fine here and is full of information 
<ToHellWithGA> osfameron: if you have don't have gparted installed (sudo apt-get install gparted) and if you do you can use it to browse to the external drive's /dev/whatever
<NthDegree> ic56 maybe you have an issue with https/ssl
<ToHellWithGA> `Evil`: what sound card do you use?
<osfameron> ToHellWithGA: ta
<`Evil`> ToHellWithGA, I got onboard sound, ALC880 codec
<ToHellWithGA> `Evil`: can you figure out which chipset that is based upon?
<Alex0r> sigh
<Alex0r> on ubuntu now
<`Evil`> ToHellWithGA, Yep Realtek, lemme get the full details
<osfameron> ToHellWithGA: ta
<`Evil`> ToHellWithGA, here -> Azalia High Definition Audio Realtek ALC880 HD Audio CODEC
<Alex0r> Okay, I have a problem. In firefox the flash plugin wont install
<NthDegree> Alex0r, i386 or amd64?
<Alex0r> i386
<NthDegree> hmmmmm have you tried the wiki or is that what you are following?
<Alex0r> I tried that already
<Alex0r> I tried updating
<Alex0r> Downgrading
<mohkohn> hello. For some reason mp3 is not showing up as an option in sound juicer. I have downloaded the recommended packages in the wiki
<Alex0r> Manually installing
<mohkohn> Can anybody tell me why this is so?
<NthDegree> mohkohn, perhaps it may be because the mp3 codecs you downloaded were for playing mp3s
<`Evil`> ToHellWithGA, so any guesses why thats happening? the xmms thing
<ic56> ToHellWithGA, seveas: my mistake: that page is a redirect and I don't have those enabled in lynx.  The redirection page contains the full header and footer which caused me to not notice the redirection URL.  I wish people wouldn't make redirection pages look like they're regular pages.
<NthDegree> lynx :|
<johlin> what is wrong?
<johlin> apt-get source libgadu-dev
<johlin> Reading package lists... Done
<mohkohn> what do I need for ripping then?
<johlin> Building dependency tree... Done
<JohnnySack> hi everyone
<johlin> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_dapper_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<rpedro> Alex0r: check in synaptic if you have any libflash*  packages installed , and unisntall them, could be a conflict between that and flash from  macromedia
<JohnnySack> is anyone here using DC++ for linux?
<Seveas> ic56, ack
<ToHellWithGA> `Evil`: i'd recommend modifying xmms' output plugin settings
<ToHellWithGA> try to set it to alsa and a specific adapter and mixer
<JohnnySack> anyone willing to help?
<Seveas> !alsa =~ s#https?://wiki.ubuntu.com#https://help.ubuntu.com/community#
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Alex0r> rpedro: don't have it installed
<NthDegree> mohkohn, I am not sure if ubuntu is licensed to allow mp3 encoding (recording/creating) lemme have a look for something for you
<ToHellWithGA> then if it won't playback on that setting (one that you know is your card) then you'll need to seek further help on the card
<Schamane> moin
<rpedro> Alex0r: then I don't, sorry. that's what I did when I had problems with flash
<ToHellWithGA> .me must go to bed to wake up early to go to the bike shop
<KenSentMe> JohnnySack: just tell us your problem and maybe someone can help
<mohkohn> it used to work fine with breezy and hoary
<ToHellWithGA> night yall
<rpedro> Alex0r: *don't know
<Alex0r> night
<Alex0r> yeh
<Alex0r> hmm
<Alex0r> imma re-install firefox
<mohkohn> Dapper seems to have had a lot of problems
<Alex0r> yeah
<Alex0r> :/
<Alex0r> it doesnt but
<Alex0r> mine does
<NthDegree> mohkohn, Install the gstreamer0.8-lame package
<mohkohn> thanks NthDegree
<Alex0r> is it just me or does it take a long time for ubuntu to boot?
<JohnnySack> KenSentMe, I am using ubuntu live right now, just to be sure I make the right choice by migrating to ubuntu from windows, I need to know wether yes or no, there is a DC++ equivalent for linux
<NthDegree> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#gstreamer0.8.1-lame < for more info
<Guard] [an> anyone knows the solution when the keyboard is not responding while being at the grub boot screen ??? (i have a dell inspiron 8600)
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: just you I guess, it boots here quickly.
<fyrestrtr> Guard] [an: how do you mean 'not responding'?
<Alex0r> prolly
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : can't choose the boot menu item
<fyrestrtr> JohnnySack: what is DC++ ?
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : i'm just stuck to default boot item, can't use the direction keys nor the "e" key for editing etc...
<Seveas> !valknut
<ubotu> I know nothing about valknut - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<JohnnySack> fyrestrtr,  DirectConnect
<Alex0r> That's it, cant live without flash. /me goes to konquerer
<Seveas> !info valknut
<ubotu> valknut: graphical client for Direct Connect. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 863 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<Seveas> ^-- JohnnySack
<fyrestrtr> Guard] [an: when you hit the caps lock key, does the indicator light up?
<JohnnySack> fyrestrtr, a p2p program
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : i'm not sure of that
<JohnnySack> with hubs and all
<fyrestrtr> JohnnySack: I believe there is.
<samu2> What linux functionality do you use to make ubuntu open the same set of programs and preferrably in the same positions when you start your system?
<amit> could u help me to install a printer on TCP/IP port in UBUNTU?
<NthDegree> Guard] [an, try using a PS/2 keyboard as opposed to a USB or a Wireless one
<JohnnySack> Seveas, can you help me with it
<fyrestrtr> Guard] [an: does it get stuck, and eventually boot, or it just gets stuck there?
<Guard] [an> NthDegree : it's a laptop
<Alex0r> amit: it's straight forward
<JohnnySack> fyrestrtr, but u are not sure
<Alex0r> amit: what wont work?
<amit> HOW
<fyrestrtr> amit: system > administration > printing its there.
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : no no i'm using the computer at the moment :)
<Alex0r> yeah
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : it's just block at the grub screen
<Guard] [an> blocked
<amit> I AM UNABLE TO LOCATE TCP/IP PORT IN ADD PRINTER WIZARD
<Seveas> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fyrestrtr> JohnnySack: I don't use it myself, but I know its there. I don't know the name of the software. There is a p2p page at the wiki, you might want to check it out. fwiw, I use frostwire.
<Dabian> KICK AMIT!
<Alex0r> Please do it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JohnnySack> fyrestrtr, thx, I'll look into it
<serge> I just used the install disk to rescue my grub after a windows install, but now the dual boot isn't working. The windows partition is on my primary master drive on the first partition so it should be hd0,0 right?
<KenSentMe> JohnnySack: Seveas already told you about valknut, check that program
<NthDegree> serge you want root (hd0,0) chainloader +1
<fyrestrtr> amit: on the very first screen in the add printer wizard, choose network printer, then choose hp directjet or lpd
<amit> Dabian * / u mean/
<NthDegree> or rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<NthDegree> then chainloader +1
<amit> i am using konica 7022
<fyrestrtr> amit: yes, I know.
<serge> NthDegree: no idea, I just want to be able to dual boot, it was working before, but since I formatted it's not doing the same thing
<NthDegree> serge open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<serge> NthDegree: yeah already there
<RvGaTe> serge, could you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> amit: enter the ip address of the machine and the port -- then click next and choose your printer from the list. For more info > linuxprinting.org
<JohnnySack> Seveas, Is Valknut working properly?
<NthDegree> in there you should have title Windows (or something like that)
<Seveas> JohnnySack, dunno, i don't do p2p 
<NthDegree> then below that there should be:
<NthDegree> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<serge> NthDegree: yeah i do, and RvGaTe how do you select all using nano?
<NthDegree> chainloader +1
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: how do you make that katana(?) letter?
<Oni-Dracula> thats so weird...I click the button to install NTP support for automatic clock synchronization and my screensaver engages..
<serge> NthDegree: yes there is
<RvGaTe> serge, you dont really... :P
<Alex0r> Offtopic: P2P is legal here, like downloading music is. :)
<Dabian> I was kicked from #UBUNTU!
<RvGaTe> serge, sudo gedit <file>
<Alex0r> Don't shout?
<fyrestrtr> fix your caps lock key.
<Dabian> Well, not exactly kicked .. more forced to leave.
<RvGaTe> lol
<Alex0r> You were making a good suggestion atleast!
<serge> RvGaTe: i dont have gedit, but i guess it's a nessesity seeing as you cant select all using nano :P
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : so any idea ?
<Dabian> Alex0r, thanks :)
<JohnnySack> Seveas, since i am a begginer in linux, would you help me install it? please :)
<Alex0r> Hehe, I don't understand how fyrestrtr can type so much. I'd have a massive headache if I was him....
<bilss_> hi
<fyrestrtr> Guard] [an: sorry, I don't know. I would have to use the same hardware to troubleshoot it. Its not a common thing. I have been using grub for a while now, and never faced that, not on a laptop or desktop.
<Dabian> Seveas, why is the documentation of COurier so bad?  I can't even locate the guide to create IMAP users!
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : neither did I
<Seveas> Dabian, creating users depends on the authentication backend you use
<Alex0r> Dabian, who knows, every guide is bad nowadays.
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr : also i had gentoo installed prior to ubuntu and it ran fine
<RvGaTe> serge, you could create a copy, and host it on the net somewhere...
<Seveas> Dabian, search for valknut in applications  add/remove
<Dabian> Seveas, how do I know?
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: is there such a thing as 'roaming profiles' available?
<fyrestrtr> Guard] [an: same here :)
<NthDegree> Guard] [an, look in your CMOS setup program (BIOS) for  "PnP Enabled System" or something like that, tell it your system is NOT Plug and Play Enabled
<Seveas> err, JohnnySack, search for valknut in applications  add/remove
<serge> RvGaTe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18269
<jes-o-mat> hi
<jes-o-mat> where is the BTS system of ubuntu?
<Guard] [an> NthDegree : unfortunately i have no such setting
<Seveas> Dabian, you've specified that in the courier config (authd.conf oslt)
<bilss_> anyone know of a good mailclient that interfaces with pgp/gunpg
<Seveas> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<RvGaTe> serge, and this is not working? looks good to me really...
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: thunderbird does it excellently
<JohnnySack> Seveas, ok
<FearMoth> how do I configure my network card from the command line?
<NthDegree> Guard] [an, laptops are evil :p, maybe you should compile your own GRUB from source so solve it if it worked on gentoo
<ic56> fyrestrtr: roaming profiles: Set up NFS or any other kind of filesharing for your homedir.  Presto!
<fyrestrtr> FearMoth: ifconfig, or edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<serge> RvGaTe: :x thats not good, i wouldn;t mind but it was ubuntu that ate my llast windows install forcing me to format and start again
<fyrestrtr> ic56: no, not quite what I am after.
<Guard] [an> NthDegree : yeah that would be an option
<UncleD> How do I make my crontab not send me an email. I read man crontab and man cron and found nothing.
<Guard] [an> fyrestrtr , NthDegree : thx for the help anyway :)
<FearMoth> fyrestrtr: there's no menu driven setup like during the installation?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: I need a better managed one, that transfers settings, passwords, auth, etc.
<azcazandco> Flannel: you suggested to me yesterday that I fix my system by booting off live cd and then editing my /etc/xorg.conf file after I duffed my system, how do I mount my hard drive whilst in the live cd?
<Dabian> Seveas, thanks .. where do I find said configuration file?  /etc/courier doesn't seem to contain..
<fyrestrtr> FearMoth: it generally does it automatically. What problem do you have?
<RvGaTe> sarge, well, can you access your windows partition, just to verify everything has been deleted... saves you allot of time if it wasn't
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: thanks i have that installed but having trouble getting support
<Seveas> Dabian, /etc/courier/authdaemonrc
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: sorry, what?
<serge> RvGaTe: yeah i was on it about 10mins ago
<RvGaTe> serge, so you still have your windows installation... but not bootable..
<ic56> fyrestrtr: synchronized passwords and auth are handled by NIS.  The personal settings should all be in your homedir.
<FearMoth> fyrestrtr: when I try to ping 192.168.1.1 (my router) it says "network unavailable" or something along those lines, and when I try to ping google, it can't resolve the address
<serge> RvGaTe: i've only just used the rescue command to get grub back as the MBR, but now it doesn't like windows and i'm back to the start
<Dabian> Seveas, authmodulelist="authmysql authpam authuserdb"
<serge> RvGaTe: yes.
<mohkohn> Thanks again. NthDegree. I don't remember having to do these steps with Breezy. But at any rate I can now put mp3's on my iRiver T-30
<fyrestrtr> FearMoth: try this sudo ifup -a
<NthDegree> mohkohn, it's all about licensing
<NthDegree> i'd ditch mp3s at all cost :)
<azcazandco> can anyone help me do this
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: well i rum a mail server and in the incoming mail section and uot going mail section i place my fqn but always get connection refused
<Alex0r> Ubuntu has the greatest support ever
<FearMoth> fyrestrtr: thanks I'll try it out.. brb
<RvGaTe> serge, this is what you could do... get the rescue disk, and replace grub (dont know the exact command, yet)... after that, verify you can boot windows... then get a livecd and install grub again... that fixed it for me like 3 weeks ago...
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: seems your fqdn is not resolvable. Check your /etc/hosts entry
<Seveas> Dabian, the easiest way to create an imap user is to create a local user on your system - that user will have imap access too
<IseeIsee> i'm looking for an platform independent irc chat client ?
<mohkohn> I understand that NthDegree. Personally I wanted to too. But the T30 had DRM. I had to change the firmware so it would work as a usb device.
<Seveas> alternatively, you can do a mysql based setup
<mohkohn> Then the ogg's wouldn't work.
<Dabian> Seveas, the problem is I am going to host multiple domains
<serge> RvGaTe: that command would be grub-install /dev/hda0
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: gaim?
<RvGaTe> serge, takes a while to do it... but for me, that was the only way
<Seveas> Dabian, then you really want a mysql setup 
<bilss_> fyrestrtr : it does reslove but i will check /etc/hosts entry
<RvGaTe> serge, yes, but make sure you are chrooted to your linux installation (not the livecd)
<Dabian> Seveas, I guess so. :-)
<Seveas> http://www.courier-mta.org/authlib/?README.authmysql.html
<mohkohn> So I do not recommend buying iRiver any more. They used to be linux friendly. But not any more.
<Seveas> that should get you started
<IseeIsee> fyrestrt: gaim can run on windows ?
<serge> RvGaTe: but I was on windows 10mins ago, why would I need to varify something that i already know :P
<B1zz> wah!
<Alex0r> yeah
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: yes.
<B1zz> wad i miss on iriver?
<serge> RvGaTe: I used the install cd, not the live cd
<RvGaTe> serge, so you CAN boot windows ?
<Oni-Dracula> ubuntu@conference.jabber.org
<Oni-Dracula> one person in it.
<Oni-Dracula> me!
<UncleD> How do I make my crontab not send me an email. I read man crontab and man cron and found nothing.
<serge> RvGaTe:  I had to select the root partition to rescue the grub, but 10mins ago since I did that it wont let me boot windows using dual-boot
<azcazandco> how do I mount my hard drive under live cd so I can edit a broken xorg.conf file from my ubuntu installation?
<kridian> UncleD: > /dev/null ?
<Dabian> Thanks Seveas !
<IseeIsee> ok thanks
<fjgs> ojha
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: mount /dev/HARDDRIVE /mnt/ .... then chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash.... then you are in the hdd environment
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: ok i have hostname host.conf host.allow and host.deny
<RvGaTe> serge, restore the evil windows boot loader... then reinstall grub
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: let me know if you need further instructions
<fyrestrtr> blind: eh? where do you have that?
<Dabian> Seveas, awesome link :-)
<azcazandco> thanks will do....
<serge> RvGaTe: but thats what I did in the first place!
<Alex0r> Ubuntu needs better fonts
<Alex0r> >_>
<mohkohn> Blzz http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106684&highlight=iriver+t30
<Seveas> Dabian, if you have more questions, poke me. I have courier+mysql running fine on several hosts 
<B1zz> thansk
<RvGaTe> serge, you only replaced grub... in the first place... now that didn't work now did it? :)
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: a lot of fonts are available in repos but are not installed. Check them out :)
<B1zz> will check it out
<Dabian> Seveas, cool :)
<serge> RvGaTe: I reinstalled windows so it was the MBR, and then used the install cd from ubuntu to rescue the grub and re-install it, I then booted to linux, edited the menu added the windows root restarted, but it doesn't work
<azcazandco> timbobsteve: mount: only root can do that
<RvGaTe> serge, allright...
<Alex0r> I want fonts like Calibri though, they dont show up right
<fyrestrtr> serge: did you follow the wiki while doing all this?
<Alex0r> Theyre all un-rendered
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: sorry "sudo mount /dev/HARDDRIVE /mnt"
<RvGaTe> serge, is your windows installation located on hd0,0 ?
<serge> yes fyrestrtr
<azcazandco> tried it with sudo and got mount: special device /dev/HARDDRIVE does not exist
<Alex0r> Cleartype fonts under linux would be nice
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: try fiddling with the dpi and other settings in the administration > fonts
<serge> RvGaTe: all i know is it's on the primary master hard drive in the first partition
<Alex0r> Yar, done it all.
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: ok i have hostname host.conf host.allow and host.deny
<RvGaTe> serge, thats hd0,0... ok..
<Alex0r> Oh well, I'll stop bitching, ubuntu ftw!
<serge> RvGaTe: yeah thats whtat I concluded, but it jsut doesn't like me. :X
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: where are you getting this from? just type cat /etc/hosts and see what the file contains.
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: oh sorry... you are supposed to replace HARDDRIVE with the HDD name.... e.g. /mnt/hda2 (2nd partition on 1st ide HDD) /mnt/sda2 (2nd partition on 1st SATA HDD)
<RvGaTe> serge, then your grub config seems fine... then its gotta be a windows problem if you cant boot it
<Flamekebab> FINALLY
<serge> RvGaTe: But i was on it just 15mins ago!
<Flamekebab> they unbanned me
<Flamekebab> although I still have not clue what I did wrong
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: what type of Harddrive do you have? IDE / SATA  ???
<Flamekebab> *no
<RvGaTe> serge, hey, blaim windows... not grub :P
<serge> I blame grub :P
<UncleD> Can I do this in my crontab: * * * * * /root/reboot_script
<fyrestrtr> UncleD: yes?
<RvGaTe> ask in #windows... see if they can help you (im in there aswell)
<UncleD> Can I do this in my crontab: * * * * * /root/script &1>/dev/null
<serge> RvGaTe: fact is, windows was working until 15mins ago until grub came along, ate it, and ran off again ^_^
<UncleD> fyrestrtr: hit enter too soon :)
<serge> RvGaTe: kk will do
<azcazandco> timbobsteve: chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash gives me chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<azcazandco> SATA
<Flamekebab> right, that's all I came online for
<azcazandco> I managed to get sda1 to mount with the first command, well it never kicke dup any errors
<Flamekebab> laters
<Flamekebab> well..
<cappie> hmm
<cappie> this is weird
<Flamekebab> IF THEY DON'T RANDOMLY BAN ME AGAIN
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: ok.... then if you installed Ubuntu using the recommended partition layout these are the commands you need to type..... "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"  then "sudo mount /mnt /bin/bash"..... that is IF you used the standard layout
<cappie> I'm missing all of my extra features under System -> Administrator
<Flamekebab> quit while I'm ahead I guess
<cappie> Administration
<azcazandco> I installed it on a 2nd partition timbobsteve
<azcazandco> is currently a dualboot
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: you most likely got errors because sda1 is usually the SWAP partition and does not contain a dir called /bin :P
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: its got 127.0.0.1  localhost local domain    localhost  then  next line  192.168.1.64 mail.mydomain.net  mail
<azcazandco> ok will i try the sda2 then
<styleuk> RvGaTe: anything else I can try before I reinstall windows? Again. ^_^
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: OK... so I take it windows is sda1.... swap partition is sda2 and root partition is sda3 ?  WINDOWS 1st Swap 2nd Linux 3rd ??? if so then use sda3 not sda2... sda2 is swap
<azcazandco> bingo
<azcazandco> i think i am in with sda2
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: when you type hostname what does it give you?
<bilss_> ok just a sec
<Tophat2445> ello
<[A] ndy80> hi
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: ok... well whatever you main linux partition is... it needs to be mounted onto /mnt... then you can just access it like normal files / folders.... if you want to run commands from within that environment (say... reinstall grub),,,, you will need to do a chroot (it changes the root directory)
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: mail
<bilss_> mail
<fyrestrtr> and what do you get when you type dnsdomainname
<Jesus> All: my Delete button got redefined as $xscreensaver-command -lock. It's pretty annoying, anyone know how to undo that?
<Tophat2445> so does anyone have any general knowlage on edgy eft?
<[A] ndy80> why I cannot ear any sound in Firefox for example when I look some video on video.google.com, while if I start it with aoss I can ear all sounds?
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: chroot is very powerful tool... it comes in handy especially when repairing an install
<fyrestrtr> Jesus: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us (if you have a us keyboard) Type that in console
<bilss_> fyrestrtr mydomain.net
* Alex0r hates Macromedia and Adobe
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: okay, now ... you are running a local email server?
<Alex0r> Their plugin for ff does not work
<fyrestrtr> Tophat2445: #ubuntu+1
<B1zz> oi that is not good i love my iriver
<[A] ndy80> Alex0r: ah :(
<RvGaTe> styleuk, you dont have to reinstall it...
<azcazandco> timbobsteve: that looks to have gotten me in and I have uncommented my original file and commented out ym changed, hopefully I should be able to boot back in now
<Alex0r> I've done everything, T_T
<RvGaTe> styleuk, you just gotta sort out your boot records (there are 2 actually)
<azcazandco> thankyou very much
<[A] ndy80> Alex0r: the problem using aoss is that very very often firefox hangs or crashes :(
<Tophat2445> does anyone know what sort of changes can be expected in Edgey Eft?
<fyrestrtr> Tophat2445: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Alex0r> whats aoss..?
<azcazandco> now i need to figure out what the hell broke my config
<styleuk> RvGaTe: well i cant get back to windows, seeing as grub refuses to load my partition, it's ha0,0 no other place it can be surely unless it's been moved by ubuntu during the installtion and that in itself is a high improbability
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: what was the last thing you did ?
<Alex0r> My firefox doesn't hang or crash - no extensions will install
<Jesus> <fyrestrtr> I typed: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.se, since I've got a swedish keyboard, but the problem still remains.
<azcazandco> I was trying to get my logitechmx510 working
<azcazandco> my ubuntu keeps freezing with it
<azcazandco> or at least the mouse does
<azcazandco> dunno if it is the whole system
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: ok... and what happens now when you try and boot? or is it just the freezing that is causing problems?
<[A] ndy80> Alex0r: aoss is a wrapper that allow oss application to work with alsa
<fyrestrtr> Jesus: you have a standard keyboard, not some microsoft/logitech thing?
<azcazandco> when i tried to boot it was refusing to load even into recovery mode
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: yes its mynetworks = 127.0.0.1/8 postfix
<Alex0r> Hmm
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: ok... hmmm any error messages ?
<azcazandco> that is the only change I made to my machine and it broke straight away
<ernz> Hi peeps, I screwed up in Gimp, and clicked the close button below the BackGround and ForeGround / Gradients section. Now I can't find a way to get the window to show again, any ideas?
<Alex0r> I don't use that
<azcazandco> I dunno where to check
<Alex0r> :/
<Alex0r> extensions wont install period
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: you need to add your 192.168.1.1/24 mask to it also -- but I am no postfix guru.
<Madpilot> ernz, you could go delete .gimp2.2 and reset all your gimp options & setups
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: ok... I take it you have your hdd mounted to /mnt.... type "sudo nano /mnt/var/log/syslog" and see if there are any errors down the bottom... there are other logs located in the /mnt/var/log/ directory... check those too
<azcazandco> timbobsteve: I am going to try and reboot into my system
<johso> now this is a weird one (at least I think so). when I vnc to my other computer, and then try to open aterm it will make vnc crash (at first, just my client, but if it happens a few times, it will block vnc access) if I have any artwiz fonts loaded. make any sense to you?
<azcazandco> k i will do that first
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: ok so it finds the mailclient if i do that?
<Jesus> <fyrestrtr> I've got an old Logitech.
<azcazandco> sudo nano /mnt/var/log/syslog
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: to check the kernel errors/boot-log try checking the file called /mnt/var/log/dmesg .... that is the best place to look for major kernel errors...
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: since your hostname is resolving using 192, I think that is what you need. But best to ask someone who is familiar with postfix.
<azcazandco> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<fyrestrtr> Jesus: maybe its got some key modification thing that is messing with your delete key.
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: or ask in #postfix
<Flannel> azcazandco: you need to fix your hosts file
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: are you in chroot ??
<ernz> Madpilot: Superb, good call. Working fine now. A tad overkill perhaps?
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: no harm in trying see what happens
<Jesus> <fyrestrtr> Oh... I found it. xmms changed it. Thanks.
<timbobsteve> Flannel: perhaps not... he may just be in chroot
<Flannel> azcazandco: and, you don't need sudo to read that log, I don't think.
<Madpilot> ernz, well, that's the blunt intrument way of fixing stuff, but it does work ;)
<benny_> hello :)
<Flannel> oh, no.  azcazandco, nevermind.  I wasnt paying attention
<timbobsteve> benny_: hi
<azcazandco> cant see any blatent errors in that log
<azcazandco> Flannel: :D
<benny_> I've got a fglrx problem :(
<ernz> Madpilot: I wonder if I could do something similar with a login issue I have been having?
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: ok... check dmesg for errors.... /mnt/var/log/dmesg
<timbobsteve> benny_: !ATI
<b14ck> my dsl is still open and i can't connect to it pls help
<timbobsteve> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> ernz, what's the login issue?
<benny_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13039 (not my post, but it's exactly my problem :( )
<benny_> they are at least installed :)
<azcazandco> I cannot get into /var/log/syslog
<ernz> Madpilot: Every time I boot from cold, I get an error message after all the services load (Before the login window) that says something like "A greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one" in an error message box, and then it takes me to an un-themed bog-standard login window with Human Ubuntu colours where I can log in.
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: whats it say?
<timbobsteve> ernz: are you using a custom gdm/kdm theme?
<redblades> Hi, how might I install The J2SETM Development Kit 5.0 (JDKTM 5.0)?
<azcazandco> Jul 17 11:22:30 localhost kdm: :0[5218] : IO Error in XOpenDisplay
<redblades> Or more recent, for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ernz, System->Admin->Login Window - which GDM theme are you using?
<azcazandco> Jul 17 11:22:30 localhost kdm: :0[5218] : IO Error in XOpenDisplay
<ernz> Madpilot: It flashes the Nvidia splash screen twice before I get this error. I am using a theme from Gnome-Look.org. The theme works fine, just that bleedin' login issue.
<b14ck> i need help with my dsl please
<azcazandco> Jul 17 11:22:30 localhost kdm[5145] : Display :0 cannot be opened
* ernz will check
<Madpilot> ernz, odd - maybe contact the creator of the gdm theme you're using, see if this is a known issue?
<redblades> !ask b14ck
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask b14ck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: perhaps remove your xconfiguration and it might reconfigure... it seems that it is having trouble booting into graphical mode...
<redblades> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> redblades: you mean JDK5?  and the TM are 'trademark'?
<b14ck> redblades: i asked the question noone answered it now i asket like this and got some atention :D it works
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<azcazandco> I will try and reboot first now I have changed the file back to what it was
<ernz> Madpilot: I have switched to an Ubuntu 'Circles' theme for the login, and it does appear to use this when I log in sometimes, but I STILL get the error message directly before that regardless of the theme I switch to. Weird eh?
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: ok... let me know how it all goes
<azcazandco> need to copy out those commands first so I know what to do in future
<Alex0r> OMFG :@
<b14ck> when i shut down ubuntu my dsl still remains open and when i try to login again ( after restart) i get no net activity
<Alex0r> Nothing will install to my firefoz
<redblades> Flannel thanks, I couldn't find it.
<Alex0r> firefox*
<kristian> Mornin people;) I got a silly problem. I use Mozilla Firefox to surf on Internet. But now I got something called "Mozilla Webrowser". And it's ugly. How can I remove it? I don't find it in add/remove app.
<azcazandco> thanks for helping me so far
<Alex0r> No plugins
<Alex0r> The flash not work
<Alex0r> flash plugin not working*
<rixth> So, Flash 9 is out. Do we even have Flash 8? Of course not.
<k31th> guys i am adding 1500 users by ldap. However they want email address's differnt from there linux usernames... Is there any way to do this other than mainly assigning each address to each username in sendmail ?
<fyrestrtr> kristian: did you install azureus?
<kristian> Yes
<rixth> Has Adobe even said that Flash 8 is coming for us?
<Madpilot> ernz, odd - if you can't sort it yourself, you can always file a bug @ bugs.ubuntu.com and get help there
<Alex0r> i dunno
<fyrestrtr> kristian: that's why. Azureus needs some libraries from mozilla-browser.
<timbobsteve> azcazandco: no problem... glad to help out a willing linux users
<Madpilot> rixth, Linux users are supposed to be going straight to Flash 9...
<fyrestrtr> kristian: you can just remove it from the menu
<kristian> Ok. So if I remove Azuerus, Mozilla will be gone?
<rixth> Madpilot, I will believe that when I see it =)
<b14ck> when i shut down ubuntu my dsl still remains open and when i try to login again ( after restart) i get no net activity
<kristian> I don't use Azuerus anyway..
<void^> fyrestrtr: it doesn't, it's an unnecessary dependency of swt in ubuntu
* nevyn chant's free flash free flash
<Alex0r> geh, brb, going on windows. no flash in firefox = alex mad
<fyrestrtr> void^: oh, thanks :)
<rixth> Madeye, any word of 64-bit?
<timbobsteve> b14ck: .... no one knows how to stop that.... so stop asking... please !
<rixth> Madpilot, rather
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: flash works here just fine.
* nevyn continues to chant Free flash free flash ;')
<Madpilot> rixth, no idea, I run 32bit here
<timbobsteve> b14ck: do you have an ethernet modem or a USB modem ?
<rixth> Same.
<ernz> Madpilot: No "Blunt" way of fixing this one then? - I did consider reformatting and starting again. but I figured that this is Linux, NOT Windoze, so there must be a solution somewhere.
<b14ck> timbobsteve: that 's what i wanted to know...
<b14ck> timbobsteve: ethernet
<fyrestrtr> ernz: what is the problem?
<Madpilot> ernz, not that I know of, and I'm more reluctant to start just deleting config files when it's something important like GDM...
<timbobsteve> b14ck: ok... so I take it you get your IP from the modem when you reboot ?
<b14ck> timbobsteve so i'm not the only one with the problem?
<ernz> Madpilot: Understood.
<b14ck> timbobsteve it's a pppoe connection
<ernz> fyrestrtr:  Every time I boot from cold, I get an error message after all the services load (Before the login window) that says something like "A greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one" in an error message box, and then it takes me to an un-themed bog-standard login window with Human Ubuntu colours where I can log in.
<timbobsteve> b14ck: no... i meant "no one HEAR knows how to fix it".... I am sure it is fixable
<b14ck> timbobsteve yeah by calling my ISP and i'm kinda tired of that because it keeps happening and they're probably tired of fixing it
<timbobsteve> b14ck: ok... that doesn't help just saying its pppoe... does your PC recieve its IP address from the modem ?
<ernz> Surely there's a boot script somewhere, where I could have a look'see at the code and just delete the line that it tries to load this "Crashing" application on?
<redblades> for some reason, the package it says to get (sun-java5-sdk) isn't there!
<kristian> fyrestrtr: I just type "sudo apt-get remove Azureus" ?
<Skorm> yep
<b14ck> timbobsteve: yeah. i only input the user/pass
<timbobsteve> b14ck: as in... ok... so you used a web-style interface to configure your modem when you first got it ?
<b14ck> timbobsteve well not exactly modem. ethernet PCI adapter
<b14ck> timbobsteve and i ocnfigured it with sudo pppoeconf
<jimmyxx> Hi, a lad at work has done something to my Ubuntu and changed it so my uptime counts down, can someone help me fix it so it counts up again?
<timbobsteve> b14ck: ok.... thats beyond me.. I use a standard Ethernet modem.... pppoe is something different alltogether... mainly for cable style setups as far as I know (and i guess adsl)
<ernz> I gotta go peeps - My sister just phoned on an emergency "Need extra bodies ASAP" call!!????
<redblades> Flannel, not working...
<b14ck> timbobsteve ok thanx. know any other help cnahhel?
<ernz> Should be fun - L8rz N' TX 4 UR help.
<timbobsteve> b14ck: from now on when asking questions you should talk about pppoe... not just ADSL... it gives ppl more info to help you..
<Dabian> Seveas, is there a better way than using a general mysql client, to create users when the config is done?
<timbobsteve> b14ck: I guess any standard linux help channel would be able to help you out
<Seveas> Dabian, I'm lazy and use phpmyadmin 
<redblades> Flannel?
<benny_> it's me again
<redblades> It has a jdk
<redblades> but no sdk
<benny_> `
<Dabian> Seveas, so, you do simply populate the fields of the passwd table?
<benny_> is there whole xorg.conf file that works ?
<benny_> a
<ubuntu> ;>
<benny_> with fglrx ?
<Seveas> Dabian, yup
<b14ck> timbobsteve ok thanx.
* Dabian installs phpmyadmin.
<jimmyxx> Hi, a lad at work has done something to my Ubuntu and changed it so my uptime counts down, can someone help me fix it so it counts up again?
<llama32> haha
<Dabian> Seveas, thanks :)
<benny_> (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel. <--- what does that mean ?
<benny_> better: What is ASIC ?
<benny_> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address) ? (Xorg.0.log)
<grothesk> HI there!
<dilip> hi everyone!!
<dilip> Could you please tell me how to set a default Theme in GNOME for all users?
<Seveas> dilip, with sabayon
<grothesk> How can I tell gnome that I wan't windows to leave the desktop beyond the bottom panel?
<Bonez> qu
<Bonez> questions anyone?
<dilip> Seveas: can you tell me how to?
<styleuk> Bonez: good with grub?
<Bonez> styleuk, neg
<fyrestrtr> jimmyxx: lol I'd like to know know to do that.
<cappie> I have a question!
<styleuk> Bonez: ^_^ want to try anyway :P
<Bonez> styleuk, k :)
<rtorter> hola
<cappie> Where did all my Administration functions go I saw when I used the LiveCD ???
<cappie> I have only 5 options now!!
<cappie> :(
<fyrestrtr> cappie: system > administration ?
<cappie> yeah
<cappie> its almost empty.. all the usefull stuff is gone
<fyrestrtr> cappie: useful stuff like ....
<cappie> well..
<cappie> SOftware properties
<cappie> Shared folders
<cappie> services
<cappie> Networking
<cappie> etc, etc, et
<cappie> c
<fyrestrtr> are you using the account that was created by the system, or another account that you created afterwards?
<cappie> now, all I have is System Log, System Monitor, Printing, Network Tools and Device Manager
<styleuk> Bonez: okay, I've just installed windows after installing ubuntu on the same drive, in different partitions. Windows was the mbr and I wanted to boot ubuntu, so I used the ubuntu install cd to install grub as the mbr and then booted ubuntu. I then went on to editing my grub config to add the menu for windows partition. My windows partition is on hd0,0. The primary master, first partition. I then restarted, but can't load windows, it contin
<cappie> this account has been created afterwards
<cappie> could that be it?
<cappie> hmm
<fyrestrtr> cappie: you need to probably add the user to the admin group
<cappie> ah!
<cappie> how do I do that?
<styleuk> cappie adduser <user> admin
<styleuk> remove the <user> and use the corresponding username :)
<fyrestrtr> styleuk: no, that would remove them from any other group.
<cappie> hehe
<cappie> its 'cappie' :)
<fyrestrtr> cappie: see the manual for usermod -- I forgot the exact arguments, but it should be usermod -aG admin cappie
<cappie> ok
<styleuk> fyrestrtr: aha, well it's what I got taught here yestoday
<squeechy> Hi.
<cappie> fyrestrtr: do I have to run that command as well?
<cappie> fyrestrtr: ok, done.. then log out and back in?
<fyrestrtr> yeah
<cappie> ok
<cappie> brb
<squeechy> Anyone heard of a front-end that controls disk encryption? Esp. for a home directory.
<styleuk> I've just installed windows after installing ubuntu on the same drive, in different partitions. Windows was the mbr and I wanted to boot ubuntu, so I used the ubuntu install cd to install grub as the mbr and then booted ubuntu. I then went on to editing my grub config to add the menu for windows partition. My windows partition is on hd0,0. The primary master, first partition. I then restarted, but can't load windows, it continues to load u
<fyrestrtr> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<styleuk> fyrestrtr: I was asking bonez, but as he vanished, and generally when asking one person you get less of a response from others I thaught it best to ask the channel instead of one person
<ninpomonkey> I am trying to install VLC media player, but I can't find the universe thingie in the synaptic add/remove packages. Is there another way to install VLC? I have tried sudo apt-get install vlc
<PingunZ> doesn't automatix install vlc ?
<ninpomonkey> automatix?
<PingunZ> yeah
<benny_> Hello again :S
<PingunZ> ninpomonkey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<ninpomonkey> PingunZ: going to read :)
<benny_> Do you recognize this Xorg.0.log errormessage ?
<benny_> (II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
<benny_> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<benny_> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<PingunZ> its very easy
<rixth> !tell benny_ about paste
<benny_> :(
<rixth> !paste > benny_
<rixth> I don't know this new fangled bot.
<benny_> :D
<benny_> I didnt got a message
<Mattchewie> clear
<PingunZ> !decide yes or no
<benny_> but I know what's wrong ;)
<ubotu> I know nothing about decide yes or no - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> rixth: both of those worked
<benny_> sorry, got one :S
<PingunZ> if I remove my edgy partition, will its grub be removed too ? cause atm it overwrites my dapper grub
<fyrestrtr> ninpomonkey: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<benny_> =( is anybody able to help me out there ?
<azcazandco> I got back into ubuntu :D
<fyrestrtr> edgy question in #ubuntu+1
<Mattchewie> man the xubunut channel is about as lively as a bucket of sludge :D
<ardchoille> Mattchewie: lol
<benny_> :D
<Bonez> nautilis is gay
<Bonez> it always locks up
<PingunZ> loool
<Bonez> i hate it
<Mattchewie> Bonez, I AGREE
<Mattchewie> :D
<benny_> my /dev/dri folder is empty btw. :(
<PingunZ> it never does with me ?
<Bonez> what else can I use in gnome
<Mattchewie> But adept for kubunut takes the gay cake IMHO
<Bonez> lol
<Bonez> every time i try a fat32 or samba share
<Bonez> it freezes
<Bonez> wtf
<PingunZ> I have a fat32 and it doesn't freeze
<Mattchewie> ? weird, I never had an issue with i either
<Mattchewie> :/
<benny_> can you "hear" me ?
* PingunZ hears benny_
<Mattchewie> but then again.....I have migrated to xubuntu...which is pretty rock'n but I can't get bmpx to work for the life of e
<kindor> sup
<kindor> how can i disable the application /system/preferences toolbar?
<Mattchewie> *me
<bezibaerchen> aegh, god damn hilight :D
<Mattchewie> hahah
<jimcooncat> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<benny_> huhu :o ?
<PingunZ> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fyrestrtr> kindor: right click on it, uncheck the lock option, then right click > remove
<PingunZ> boom
<explodes_now> hi
<explodes_now> again
<PingunZ> gday benny
<polly> Why does 'tar tf filename.tar.gz' works fine but 'tar tf *.tar.gz' does not ?
<kindor> sweet, thanks firestarter
<Mattchewie> ? is there more than one tar file in that dirctory polly?
<Mattchewie> ..well...tar.gz file that is
<explodes_now> gday ._. ?
<explodes_now> http://pastebin.ca/91102 <---
<explodes_now> (   #
<explodes_now> #
<explodes_now> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)    )
<explodes_now> argh, sorry
<NthDegree> lol
<explodes_now> :S
<fyrestrtr> polly: because there is no such file called *.tar.gz
<shinobi2> why do i need server.iso CD when i 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktoo'?
<explodes_now> (starts crying)
<fyrestrtr> shinobi2: because you didn't remove the cd from /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Mattchewie> ...man even the slackware channel is dead.....and usally they are very opinionated people
<fyrestrtr> shinobi2: edit /etc/apt/sources.list -- and remove the very first line.
* Mattchewie crys in the wake of slow irc channels
<shinobi2> fyrestrtr, ok
<explodes_now> why does xorg hates me :'( ?
<fyrestrtr> my isp informed me -- 'our international gateway is down' -- nice :(
<Mattchewie> explodes_now, its not just you man, its everybody...its hate is omni-present
<PingunZ> its like the devil of linux
<shinobi2> where can i get a list of software? like mc(midnight commander), open office, etc...
<jimcooncat> I don't know how the hell I ended up with lilo on my friends breezy system, would it be safe to install grub through ssh?
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<shinobi2> another words 'sudo apt-get install what'?
<azcazandco> how do I check what all my drives are that are set up on hda
<mizer> df -h
<azcazandco> I am away to try and install xen
<Mattchewie> is you use Adpet you will go crazy though
<Flannel> shinobi2: you can search with "apt-cache search [keywords] " as well
<azcazandco> mizer: thanks
<shinobi2> Flannel, thx
<mizer> how to download only gif files from some url using wget ??
<PingunZ> If I just remove a linux partition,  will that linux be uninstalled then ?
<Mattchewie> wget http://URL......
<Mattchewie> :|
<explodes_now> (This apt has super-cow-powers) ?
<fyrestrtr> mizer: man wget and check the file type filters
<PingunZ> apt-get moo :D
<explodes_now> xD
<Mattchewie> what now brown cow?
<mizer>  wget http://URL...... gives me inly index.html
<NthDegree> look at aptitude
<ninpomonkey> I can't find or install Automatix for i386, I can only find one for powerpc, and I can't get that package to install :((
<stefg> PingunZ: If this is the only partition used by Linux, of course deleting it will 'uninstall' ... But be aware that you can make your system unbootable, if the linux bootloader is still in MBR
<NthDegree> "This apt does NOT have super-cow powers" :p
<mizer>  wget http://URL......
<fyrestrtr> ninpomonkey: #automatix please
<mizer> give me only index.html
<mizer> i want the index and all the content of the directory
<Mattchewie> hrm, usually I suppy wget with the full URL.......and ...I haven't had an issue
<mizer> i don`t even want to filter the file types
<mizer> i want them all
<Mattchewie> I would sugest what fyrestrtr said, check your filters
<shinobi2> any suggestions for me? i installed ubuntu using server.iso instead of desktop.iso, basically, i want everything from gnome desktop, office and firefox
<PingunZ> But I had a dapper mbr, and then install the ' linux ' and now I use its mbr ...
<fyrestrtr> mizer: read the manual page for wget. This is not a ubuntu related question.
<Flannel> shinobi2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<explodes_now> is it easier to install a nvidia-driver ??
<mizer> wget is also in ubutnu, isn`t it ?
<Flannel> shinobi2: that'll get you exactly the same end result
<shinobi2> Flannel, thx
<lassegs> mizer: of course
<mizer> so it is ubuntu related question
<grodius> Hi, i'm using a widescreen monitor with a resolution of 1366x768, how do I get that resolution to work in Ubuntu?
<explodes_now> try shouting at your screen ^^
<fyrestrtr> this is the ubuntu support channel. wget is not developed by ubuntu, its part of linux. take your question to #ubuntu-offtopic
<explodes_now> or try to change your xorg.conf
<explodes_now> (right?)
<lassegs> grodius: tried hand configuring xorg.conf?
<explodes_now> (right =) )
<Mattchewie> there is a command for xorg, man...what is it.......it will pole yoru monitor and give you string to place in the monitor section of your xconfig
<grodius> lassegs i assumed thats what i would need to do, but what exactly should I modify
<explodes_now> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mattchewie> ....man, why can't I think of it!!
<explodes_now> Section Screen
<Flannel> explodes_now: gksudo
<explodes_now> gksudo ?
<Flannel> explodes_now: for graphical apps (in gnome) you use gksudo, instead of sudo
<explodes_now> :'( nooo
<PingunZ> it also work with sudo
<explodes_now> it doesnt work anyway :/
<PingunZ> what's the difference ?
<explodes_now> k
<dibblego> what's a decent newsreader?
<PingunZ> then do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> PingunZ: with sudo and some graphical apps, you run the risk of corrupting some config files
<explodes_now> its a gtk-frontend
<fyrestrtr> dibblego: pan
<dibblego> fyrestrtr, cheers
<RaidenII> hello :D
<explodes_now> hi
<explodes_now> well I'm gone
<RaidenII> i'm itian :)
<RaidenII> and you?
<explodes_now> playing supertux :S
<RaidenII> haha.. ok
<RaidenII> :D
<dibblego> supertux rocks!!
<RaidenII> see you!!
<explodes_now> ^^ it does
<RaidenII> i don't like :P
<explodes_now> but I would like to have gl-support
<dibblego> I keep my .supertux files under revision control so I can play it wherever I am
<dibblego> ~/.supertux
<explodes_now> but xorg hates me... it tries to kill me every night :/
<PingunZ> wish me good luck, going to reboot ...
<RaidenII> -.
<RaidenII> -.-
<RaidenII> i go out
<RaidenII> vye
<RaidenII> bye
<PingunZ> laterz
<explodes_now> *good luck*
<PingunZ> :p
<explodes_now> <-- sells luck for just 4,95$/hour
<explodes_now> am gone
<explodes_now> cu
<shinobi2> Flannel,        are there more apps in the server.iso which the default installation did not install on my box?
<azcazandco> anyone familiar with xen here?
<Flannel> shinobi2: er, I don't know if the server iso will act as a repository.  It might.  Why?
<shinobi2> Flannel, just want to install as much apt from the CD.  so it might save me some digging time
<grodius> can someone help me? I have an ATI card and I need to run at 1366x768
<Flannel> shinobi2: downloading time you mean?  The packages you'll be installing will need to be updated anyway, I imagine.
<shinobi2> Flannel, hm... ok. it's fine then. thx
<ateup> can anyone help me with quake 3 sound, when i load a mod?
<CrashProne> Anyone know how to setup a USB gamepad? :-P  There's probably a simple solution to this that I do not know.
* whitehorseNtiger is looking for a cheap fiber switch.
<jimcooncat> need tips on flash troubleshooting, please. stuff in wiki not helping.
<CrashProne> Okay.. 64-bit or 32-bit?
<jimcooncat> 32-bit
<CrashProne> Okay, what's the problem?
<v3rmap> The scrollbars on the touchpad of my laptop doesn't work in Ubuntu. Any idea how I can fix that?
<jimcooncat> crashes loading yahoo front page, both firefox and epiphany
<jimcooncat> just started crashing the other day
<manopulus> hello, how to rebuild xorg.conf? some dpkg-reconfigure?
<v3rmap> Ubuntu is running inside Vmware. The touchpad itself works fine, but the 2 scrollbars on the touchpad don't
<CrashProne> Crashes, eh?  Wouldn't know why..
<jimcooncat> not the whole machine, just the browser
<CrashProne> Mm hm.
<jimcooncat> reinstalled the nonfree but didnt' help
<jimcooncat> but having other problems with this machine, as I can't update the kernel on it either
<CrashProne> Yeah, I don't know for that one.  My Firefox has been jamming up in places too, but not consistently, just sometimes.  I don't think I can help. :-P
<CrashProne> Oh!  Manopulus!
<Skorm> How to I change my terminal size?
<jimcooncat> thanks anyway, CrashProne , I appreciate it
<CrashProne> manopulus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CrashProne> Works like a charm.
<celenk> Okay, I'm having the strangest problem
<celenk> I can't enter the lower-case 'd' into anything
<celenk> not a terminal, web browser
<celenk> the cursor blinks, but it won't appear
<Skorm> celenk: The letter "d" is considered a virus, so It left out of the kayboard mapping xD
<jimcooncat> celenk, take last night's supper out from under the key cap lol
<Skorm> so "D" works and "d" doesnt?
<CrashProne> Strangest problem indeed.  0_o
<celenk> Skorm, well it just closed my session back to login(trying capital D), and when I got back in it said "There was an error starting GNOME Settings Daemon" with some text after
<celenk> Skorm, "D" seems to work, but not "d" (obviously not on this computer)
<celenk> weird, its working now -_-
<Skorm> bah
<Skorm> I was about to say what i thought the problem was
<CrashProne> I'm a ninja like that.
<celenk> I think it was calling some shortcut
<celenk> that I'm unaware of?
<celenk> I have no idea
<Skorm> hehehe celenk , it was problerly calling sudo shutdown -h now
<celenk> =P
<Skorm> I've made a new firewall program
<Skorm> which requires no installstion
<frogzoo> celenk: you have bound a hotkey by accident
<Skorm> All you do is cut your ethernet cable in half
<frogzoo> Skorm: nice :)
<Skorm> Don't you dare steal my idea
<Skorm> *fine print* My block programs/connection's that are good.
<Skorm> 3 cahnnel with over 100 people, and no one is talking
<narfmaster> you are
<CrashProne> Heh.  It's how crowded IRC channels work.  Evidently.
<Skorm> xD
<CrashProne> (not that I know from experience or anything)
<Skorm> <3 irc
<Skorm> but i like smaller networks
<frogzoo> Skorm: post release lull
<Skorm> frogzoo: huh?
<narfmaster> the eye of the hurricane
<frogzoo> Skorm: start of june, this chan was 100% berzerk
<Skorm> I wonder why xD
* Dabian waits for CrashProne to crash ..
<china> how to read the 'ubuntu'?
<CrashProne> I really wish my gamepads would work.. *puppy eyes*
<Dabian> chii, with chop sticks.
<frogzoo> china: I have no idea what you're talking about
<Dabian> china, with chop sticks.
<Skorm> lawl
<CrashProne> Hehe... I've still only managed to crash Linux fully.. twice.  On all other instances it was just an X jam or program jam.. Easily fixed.  Windows though, everything crashes together, hehe.
<Dabian> CrashProne, thats not a real crash :)
<narfmaster> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Skorm> CrashProne: how many windows to linux installisions have you phailed
<wietz0r> CrashProne: Windows only sucks if you have no clue howto maintain it
<Dabian> CrashProne, just ssh in from another machine on your lan, and reboot the machine properly. :)
<ungamed> what kind of packet management does (k/ed)ubuntu use?
<wietz0r> ungamed: apt-ge
<wietz0r> tt
<frogzoo> wietz0r: OT
<wietz0r> frogzoo: Say what ?
<china> is ubuntu read as [u:buntu] 
<frogzoo> OT = off topic
<wietz0r> frogzoo: no
<Dabian> china, your question is : "How do I /pronounce/ ubuntu?".
<ungamed> wietz0r: ok, is it good (easy)?
<china> Dabian ,yes
<Skorm> u-bun-to
<wietz0r> ungamed: DDon't know
<narfmaster> china, uu buun tuu
<Dabian> narfmaster, LOL!
<wietz0r> ungamed: Gentoo pwnz0rs it ;-)
<frogzoo> china: ubunut
<china> thanks
<ungamed> wietz0r: hehe :)
<CrashProne> I know how to maintain it just fine, wietz0r..  (in fact, darned good) ... still crashes more.
<someothernick> oo boon to?
<NthDegree> wietz0r, windows is illogically made - linux is more logical and therefor easier to maintain
<master5o1> woa
<Skorm> china:  it doesnt matter how you says it, just how you use it
<master5o1> this is the first time ive used IRC :D
<Skorm> master5o1:  :>
<wietz0r> NthDegree: I never had any "weird" lockups with window
<Skorm> master5o1:  It's fun when you get used to it
<NthDegree> anyone can make windows immune to viruses, but why bother when others have made a free project you can contribute to
<master5o1> me..
<Hoxzer> master5o1: do you have soul
<Skorm> master5o1: but its better to start on small networks
<wietz0r> NthDegree: fact, bluescreens only appear with serious driver issues, and I've had more driver issues with ubuntu then with windows
<frogzoo> NthDegree: if anyone can do it, why haven't they ;)
<NthDegree> wietz0r, niether have I except on loads of my friends machines *even* when i installed it
<TnadeN> hi, i need some help (complete noob)
<wietz0r> :|
<Skorm> wietz0r: though, does linux fully come to a halt on a driver problem?
<NthDegree> frogzoo, they made a brilliant filesystem that is near enough superior to ext2 and 3 and yet they have it configured totally poorly and don't even take advantage of it's security
<wietz0r> Skorm: Well, not being able to do anywork because X stops working on a driver problem can be seen as quite a halt
<Skorm> wietz0r: I dont run x
<master5o1> im trying to create a MySQL db...could you help
<master5o1> ?
<someothernick> "Ubuntu (IPA pronounciation /bnt/ (oo-BOON-too)) "
<Skorm> master5o1: have you got mysql installed?
<master5o1> i think :P
<wietz0r> Skorm: That's no excuse
<frogzoo> remember when they said linux would never be fit for a server? then it was fit for the enterprise, embedded & after that the desktop - the momentum's the thing
<NthDegree> wietz0r what driver issue, we can usually solve issues like that - it is usually down to human error (on the user's part)
<TnadeN> i downlaoded a ubuntu CD and chose the install option... after a while the installation was complete and i saw this brown background... but nothing more, well the pointer but that didn't work. the computer was completly frozen. HELP!
<Skorm> wietz0r: I'm saying, you can still do stuff, without x
<china> i have some suggest for ubuntu ,is there somebody tell me which website i should go?
<Dabian> frogzoo, I don't recall anyone saying this .. save evil suits with monetary interest in Microsoft.
<wietz0r> Skorm: i know that, however a new user probably can't, and that's what ubuntu is all about, isn't it ?
<NthDegree> china there should be some area you can find, try looking on the wiki.ubuntu.com
<frogzoo> Dabian: 's the truth
<china> thanks ,
<Skorm> master5o1: go apt-get mysql-server
<Skorm> err
<CrashProne> I like my GUI.. hehe.  I use the terminal plenty, but.. I wasn't really a computer user back in the days when the terminal was the standard..
<Skorm> master5o1: go sudo apt-get instal mysql-server
<TnadeN> *poke*
<NthDegree> I used to use DOS
<NthDegree> so pre-windows is much better IMO
<ungamed> why should I go for ubuntu rather than suse IYO?
<Skorm> wietz0r: true
<manopulus> hello, i just want to rebuild xorg.conf, like i made new installation, how i can do that? some dpkg-reconfigure?
<wietz0r> Skorm: I have to do some weird stuff to make ubuntu usable on my laptop
<Skorm> wietz0r: I'm just saying driver problems are esaier without 50 reboots because of the bluescreen getting in your way
<NthDegree> ungamed, suse (the free one) is like fedora - an experiment to help make up the "Enterprise Version"
<TnadeN> i downlaoded a ubuntu CD and chose the install option... after a while the installation was complete and i saw this brown background... but nothing more, well the pointer but that didn't work. the computer was completly frozen. HELP!         and this time answer me.
<Ishmael> hello
<senjin> hello
<Skorm> TnadeN: hmm
<wietz0r> Skorm: On windows 95 when I used to have a driver problem I'd just reboot into safe-mode and roll it back
<wietz0r> one reboot
<wietz0r> it was no big deal
<CrashProne> ungamed: I had a bad experience with SuSE.  It may be better now, I don't know... I had 9.1.  MAJOR dependency problems with updating its packages, and you can't find one package needed to depend on another.. ragh!  Dependency hell, as they call it.  As I said, SuSE may be better than that now, but...
<NthDegree> TnadeN, you restarted after installing it
<ungamed> NthDegree:  good point
<TnadeN> NthDegree: no..
<Ishmael> can anyone tell me how to connect my ubuntu adsl from terminal?
<NthDegree> restart your PC then
<NthDegree> after install you have to restart your PC
<Skorm> Ishmael, how do you mean?
<ungamed> CrashProne: yast and smart is rather good of taking care of dependensies now imo
<manopulus> Ishmael: use pppoe config tools
<x3n> Ok.  The big question: ext3 or reiserfs?  This is for a laptop that will be being used for normal everyday stuff.
<NthDegree> Ishmael you on a USB modem?
<TnadeN> NthDegree: it i do that the installation starts all over again
<CrashProne> Hm, good.  Hehe.
<wietz0r> x3n: reiserfs
<frogzoo> x3n: ext3
<wietz0r> x3n: then google tune2fs
<wietz0r> no wait
<NthDegree> TnadeN, remove the CD and restart
<wietz0r> x3n: ext3 then google tune2fs
<njan> x3n, indubitably ext3.
<x3n> ext3 and tune2fs?   a unanimous agreement?
<NthDegree> after installing off the desktop CD the install (should be) completed
<narfmaster> x3n, no you want xfs
<TnadeN> i have another OS installed (that i couldn't remove, where is the format tool??) shouldn't that boot then
<x3n> Done.  Thanks folks.
<NthDegree> x3n, no
<LMJ_Work> Hello the chan
<NthDegree> x3n, the other FSes are faster but sometimes have issues
<x3n> knew it was too good to be true...
<Ishmael> NthDegree, yeah I'm on a USB modem and I wanna know how connect to internet from terminal
<CrashProne> Really-  I've been using reiserfs all this time, I tend to go for what's newer rather than proven reliable.
<wietz0r> narfmaster: No he doesn't
<narfmaster> xfs is nice in my experience
<senjin> I have a problem when i formadet my hardrives i made one partion for the home directory witch i have found is to small but how do a get root rights so i can wright in the root folder how do you log in as root if you havent specifend any root user?
<NthDegree> Ishmael, you have to install drivers for your USB modem, and load firmware into it
<njan> x3n, the bottom line is, ext3 might not be the most exciting FS out there, but it rarely breaks and it doesn't have *bad* performance
<njan> narfmaster, xfs is a terrible choice for a laptop
<NthDegree> then the internet connects automatically at boot mostly
<wietz0r> x3n: You wan't ext3 because it is the most reliable, then you want to use tune2fs so it will be just as fast as the others
<ungamed> I tried to install ubuntu before I tried suse, but it overwrittet the partition I tried to resize and took me like 3 days to get all my data back (thank you Winternals)
<Ishmael> NthDegree, I have already done it
<frogzoo> CrashProne: that's fair nuff for apps, but with file systems, the file system IS your data
<Skorm> senjin: su or sudo
<x3n> What would be faster: reiserfs or ext3+tune2fs?
<njan> narfmaster, xfs is a very poor choice where power isn't assured because it's built with the assumption that sudden failure isn't going to happen very often. For a desktop with UPS or server, it's a good choice if you have lots of data, but not on a laptop.
<NthDegree> Ishmael, what modem is it?
<Ishmael> NthDegree, and now I'm connected but I use an assistant to connect
<njan> x3n, it depends what you're doing. But again, ext3 is far, far, far more troublefree and far better supported than anything else.
<Ishmael> NthDegree, thomson speedtouch 330
<Toma-> anyone got a decent video+voice over IP setup with their ubuntu? possibly with Ekiga? if so, what hardware are you using?
<NthDegree> Ishmael grab the speedtouchconf script
<Skorm> Ishmael: are you using usb or ethernet?
<NthDegree> USB Skorm
<wietz0r> apt-get remove sudo
<Ishmael> yes Skorm
<NthDegree> Speedtouch = cr@p free modem ISPs hand out
<njan> Data Integrity > slight performance gain
<x3n> will tune2fs make the ext3 any less stable?
<njan> x3n, not if you're sensible
<NthDegree> no x3n
<wietz0r> x3n: no
<Skorm> NthDegree: problery better than my dlink that cant handle port forwarding for torrents
<wietz0r> can anyone tell me why using a root account is eeeeeeeeeeeeevil again ?
<Ishmael> NthDegree, but is there a command to connect pc into internet from terminal?
<Skorm> wietz0r: incase you do bad things
<NthDegree> wietz0r it's like using an admin account in windows
<x3n> I can use tune2fs at any time, correct?
<NthDegree> x3n yes
<Skorm> wietz0r: or some noob walks up and trys to rm / or w/e
<ynacho> hola
<NthDegree> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu-es - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NthDegree> !es
<wietz0r> Skorm: sudo gives root permission, right ?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<x3n> Alright, I'll go with ext3, and then once I get settled, I'll research tune2fs and try and tweak things a bit.  And pray my laptop doesn't start to smoke.
<x3n> Thanks again folks.
<frogzoo> wietz0r: well root's obviously necessary for admin - just you only want to touch system files only when it's  necessary
<wietz0r> Skorm: So when fucking up while using sudo still sucks
<Skorm> wietz0r: yep
<wietz0r> Then you could just use "su -c"
<Ishmael> NthDegree, what must I do?
<frogzoo> x3n: hdparm will have much more effect than tune2fs
<Skorm> wietz0r: in ubuntu the actul root user is differnt from other distros
<cwillu> how do I add an apt-get pgp key again?
<NthDegree> Ishmael there's a script you can get that will configure your speedtouch and enable auto-connect on boot
<wietz0r> Skorm: Explain the difference
<NthDegree> i think it is speedtouchconf
<NthDegree> try googling it
<x3n> I'll look into that too.
<Skorm> wietz0r: well it would have a "set" password
<x3n> Another question:  what's the command to see the size of partitions?  In megs/gigs, not blocks.
<wietz0r> Skorm: What ?
<Skorm> wietz0r: lol, i dunno
<wietz0r> Skorm: All root users have a "set" password
<x3n> I think it was du, but I can find the arguements.
<Ishmael> NthDegree, I'm sorry, but where is this script?
<wietz0r> Skorm: I had that impression
<NthDegree> Ishmael, on the internet - google it!
<Skorm> wietz0r: When it comes down to it, I know crap all about linux
<Ishmael> ohh thanks
<NthDegree> google speedtouchconf and download it
<wietz0r> So, instead of teaching users to howto root with caution
<frogzoo> x3n: df -h
<wietz0r> you teach them to go nuts with sudo
<Ishmael> I'm looking for it NthDegree
<NthDegree> wietz0r there is a good reason
<wietz0r> and random scripts that use apt-get install --force for everything ?
<NthDegree> if you have root it is weaker
<x3n> frogzoo: thanks
<NthDegree> because a hacker knows root is the admin account
<NthDegree> if you use sudo they need to know your username which isn't always obvious
<Skorm> Im just here for the n00b that ask "where's internet explorer"
<wietz0r> NthDegree: a user account with full sudo rights is the exact same
<NthDegree> LMFAO
<cwillu> skorm:  ie4linux?  :)
<NthDegree> wietz0r wrong
<NthDegree> not on ssh it isn't
<frogzoo> NthDegree: plus, the user login is logged
<CyDrive> can someone help me is there any linux distro that will allow me to play games that are made for windows?
<wietz0r> NthDegree: you mean if I use "sudo rm -rf /" it won't delete it all ?
<cwillu> CyDrive: investigate cedega, probably
<wietz0r> CyDrive: google "wine for linux"
<NthDegree> it will, but i'm talking about hackers here
<Skorm> CyDrive: not really, you can emulate windows
<NthDegree> a hacker KNOWS root
<wietz0r> NthDegree: I'm talking about malicious hackers
<NthDegree> but doesn't know YOUR USERNAME
<NthDegree> so they need to work out YOUR USERNAME before they can get root
<wietz0r> NthDegree: Also, a sane person will just use iptables to only accept certain ips
<frogzoo> !appdb > CyDrive
<NthDegree> wietz0r but this is for newbies
<Skorm> wietz0r: Ubuntu is made for new people to linux remember xD
<cowbud> RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr
<Skorm> cowbud: KIKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<deadkarma> well things are starting to look better
<wietz0r> NthDegree: Newbies shouldn't setup a fullblown ssh server
<cowbud> Ubuntu is for everyone shooooot
<deadkarma> i still have a couple of questions though
<wietz0r> NthDegree: Also, you can just disable root login from ssh
<frogzoo> wietz0r: how else 2 learn?
<NthDegree> wietz0r but on a remote server where you need root?
<ompaul> wietz0r, there is nothing wrong with setting up openssh-server by anyone
<NthDegree> then root would be 1/2 cracked
<deadkarma> how do i get this thing to allow full permission to the different accounts, and does ubuntu allow name files to have spaces in the names?
<wietz0r> NthDegree: a remote server: 1 probably wouldn't run ubuntu, and 2: would run iptables
<Dimensions> hi, i have a question ... i want to connect my usbs through a usb hub ... but when i connect it only detects one usb and when i connect them directly it connects four when i connect four ... while on the hub i am trying to connect seven ... it only detects them when i give this command : d
<NthDegree> wietz0r, note newbies and there is a server version of ubuntu
<frogzoo> deadkarma: spaces are legit - you can escape\ them\ like\ so
<CrashProne> I do all sorts of servery things hugely risky to my computer and not securing them properly.. I don't value what's on my computer, hehe.
<NthDegree> so they might very well do
<wietz0r> NthDegree: Yes, there is also a server version of windows
<wietz0r> NthDegree: server versions don't mean shit
<NthDegree> wietz0r and people use it
<frogzoo> deadkarma: & you DON'T want full permissions to user accounts - permission control exists for a reason
<Skorm> wietz0r: really, it windows with some extra tools, woot :>
<wietz0r> NthDegree: Atleast windows has an onboard firewall
<Dimensions> rmmod echi_hcd
<Dimensions> hci tool dev
<NthDegree> actually it has less exploits
<deadkarma> okay now how about giving permission to write to a folder?
<ompaul> wietz0r, allowing root login is wrong, (no matter what the circumstance (we could debate single usermode but lets not)), I run ubuntu on a couple of servers and am happy, they are internet facing
<NthDegree> wietz0r so does ubuntu
<Skorm> wietz0r: bah, i disable it on sight
<frogzoo> deadkarma: chmod u+w
<NthDegree> and no-one needs a firewall on ubuntu
<NthDegree> they do on windows
<Skorm> Ubuntu is secure to start with
<deadkarma> i'm guessing from what you said about file names i'll need to rename my music
<deadkarma> do that from a terminal?
<NthDegree> although i do build my own firewall
<frogzoo> NthDegree: a firewall's still not a bad idea, however
<wietz0r> NthDegree: What is the onboard firewall ?
<NthDegree> built into the kernel
<NthDegree> called iptables
<Dimensions> hi, i have a question ... i want to connect my usbs through a usb hub ... but when i connect it only detects one usb and when i connect them directly it connects four when i connect four ... while on the hub i am trying to connect seven ... it only detects them when i give this command :rmmod echi_hcd
<Dimensions> hci tool dev
<Dimensions> i want my system to detect all ports via usb directly as i plugin hub ... what should i do ??
<frogzoo> deadkarma: rename? why?
<NthDegree> you have to configure it but it is there
<deadkarma> i do want to give permission to me.  i'd like to be able to create folders and rename them
<NthDegree> just like windows firewall, you have to turn that on too
<frogzoo> deadkarma: linux will take any file names you can throw at it
<frogzoo> wietz0r: man iptables
<Skorm> frogzoo: what happens if you put a dot in front xD
<wietz0r> frogzoo: I know how to use iptables
<frogzoo> Skorm: emacs dude :)
<wietz0r> frogzoo: I've run a pure debian and a pure gentoo server for years
<krism> emacs <3
<frogzoo> wietz0r: "What is the onboard firewall ?" confused me
<wietz0r> I've got to go to work
<wietz0r> later
<LMJ_Work> Hello the chan
<deadkarma> then why will rythem box not play the music on my ipod?
<sirena> hola
<NthDegree> the kernel has a good firewall, that kicks a normal personal firewall's ass
<Skorm> woot, i love linux debates
<LMJ_Work> hola
<NthDegree> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LMJ_Work> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Skorm> !en
<ubotu> I know nothing about en - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skorm> phail!
<NthDegree> lol
<LMJ_Work> !ch
<ubotu> I know nothing about ch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LMJ_Work> hehe
<krism> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<frogzoo> Skorm: one of these days we might see 64 bit windows...
<LMJ_Work> I'm trying to run  PHP-SAPRFC, that's a module for PHP to connect to SAP, i saw a package RPM with "php-saprfc"   I wonder if this could be made for Ubuntu too, do you have any idea where i could ask or so ?
<Skorm> frogzoo: you seen vista. the worlds largest memory hog/cpu hog
<Skorm> 3.2gb that does less than ubuntu
<NthDegree> there is 64 bit windows
<NthDegree> windows XP/2003 both have 64 bit copies
<NthDegree> IA 64 and AMD64 versions
<Skorm> NthDegree, I'd debate those, as "ports"
<narfmaster> any good Windows 64-bit programs?
<frogzoo> Skorm: jan 2007 dude
<deadkarma> why can i not get the thing to allow me to create folders, and to play the music that is on my ipod?
<CrashProne> It looked like XP with a few extra apps, and changed icons/themes..  oh, and that 3d desktop thing I heard they're making that... I think I heard it ran pretty slow.
<NthDegree> narfmaster there is a lack of 64 bit firewalls and antiviruses for it
<krism> deadkarma: what thing?
<frogzoo> run a _beta_ version of doze? ha ha
<NthDegree> but 64 bit windows is immune to most 32 bit viruses :p
<Skorm> frogzoo: me 3
<Skorm> vmware is teh best
<deadkarma> ubunto
<krism> Skorm: did you try vmware server?
<krism> Skorm: it's how i do my actual "work" (coding for win32)
<Skorm> Still am
<IseeIsee> this is my first time I'm going to install anything on linux. I downloaded the bin file of JDK. how can I install it now
<CyDrive> How do i install a .sh file?
<frogzoo> CyDrive: you read the README or INSTALL
<Skorm> krism: I guess if vmware didnt realse the free server, they wouldn't be able to compet with wemu
<IseeIsee> in windows it would be just clicking the .exe file, how you do it in ubuntu ?
<NthDegree> sh file
<Dimensions> can any one help my question ?
<krism> deadkarma: never heard of ubunto. try to form more specific questions ro fwr gwlp
<cpk2> could anyone help me with swat? I cant seem to access localhost:901
<krism> !ask > Dimensions
<deadkarma> ubuntu
<NthDegree> krism he asked
<NthDegree> read above
<santa99> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NthDegree> ubuntu autodetects all compatible usb devices normally
<deadkarma> i'm in a chat room for ubuntu help.  why on this planet would i be in here for help with a different os?
<Dimensions> krism: hi, i have a question ... i want to connect my usbs through a usb hub ... but when i connect it only detects one usb and when i connect them directly it connects four when i connect four ... while on the hub i am trying to connect seven ... it only detects them when i give this command :rmmod echi_hcd
<Dimensions> hci tool dev
<Dimensions> i want my system to detect all ports via usb directly as i plugin hub ... what should i do ??
<frogzoo> deadkarma: stranger things have happened
<deadkarma> well i'm feeling highly ignored
<krism> Dimensions: yikes, sorry, i'm out of my leauge
<Dimensions> ummmz..
<deadkarma> i ask my question than get a vague answer then i ask for clarification than i'm ignored
<master5o1> :)
<krism> deadkarma: sorry, i can't understand your question
<rixth> deadkarma, get used to it =(
<master5o1> i got ipodlinux too :D
<santa99> deadkarma: whats your question
<krism> deadkarma: "ubuntu" is an operating system.
<frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dimensions> no one around can help my question ?
<krism> Dimensions: you might get flamed to death, but maybe the kernel dev mailing list could help.
<NthDegree> Dimensions just remove the module
<narfmaster> Dimensions, you could blacklist it
<Dimensions> how and what NthDegree ?
<NthDegree> or blacklist the module (i don't know how but it's possible)
<Dimensions> and what module NthDegree ?
<NthDegree> the one you said
<NthDegree> clue: it only detects them when i give this command :rmmod echi_hcd
<deadkarma> here we go again.  i need to know how to set my account to have write access so that i can create files, as well as how i can i get rythembox to play the music that is on my ipod
<Dimensions> im not following you NthDegree
<deadkarma> and remember, i'm not good with the terminal
<NthDegree> you said "it only detects them when i give this command :rmmod echi_hcd"
<narfmaster> Dimensions, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<NthDegree> rmmod removes loaded kernel modules
<Dimensions> yes thats right NthDegree
<JohnRobert> Anyone know what the current state of XGL is? Is development for it quite active?
<krism> deadkarma: how do you mout the ipod? automounter or via fstab?
<NthDegree> so make a script to either auto remove the module
<narfmaster> JohnRobert, development is very active
<NthDegree> or do as narfmaster said
<deadkarma> ubuntu recognizes it
<JohnRobert> that's good to hear
<frogzoo> JohnRobert: I asked same question in #ubuntu-xgl yesterday - it's alpha, but apparently pretty stable
<narfmaster> JohnRobert, you should look at compiz.net if you haven't already
<JohnRobert> so nowhere close to being part of the 'standard' dapper repos then? :p
<JohnRobert> I did have it working a while ago, but it was buggy as hell and slow
<frogzoo> !xgl > JohnRobert
<IseeIsee> how can I install .bin file on Ubuntu ? its the JDK
<Arbiter> IseeIsee, chmod +x <file>.bin
<Arbiter> ./<file>.bin
<JohnRobert> I am beaten to it :p
<deadkarma> how do i set permissions?
<master5o1> chmod --help :D
<frogzoo> !permissions > deadkarma
<Dimensions> narfmaster: ... i got this message ... Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" -- using "application/*"
<Dimensions> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<deadkarma> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<cpk2> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cpk2> !samba
<master5o1> Ok...I definitely have mysql-server installed...
<narfmaster> Dimensions, go to a terminal and type: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<narfmaster> or kwrite if you're in KDE
<master5o1> so how do i create the DB??
<frogzoo> master5o1: dpkg -l mysql-server-5.0 ?
<IseeIsee> Arbiter can't I install it without using the terminal ?
<czr> does anyone know where to find prepackaged (for lts) version of gcc-4.1?
<czr> the version (4.0.3) is broken for me (generated faulty code)
<Arbiter> IseeIsee, the jdk can be installed with synaptic too
<IseeIsee> Arbiter i'm using ubuntu/linux first time
<cpk2> is it normal to get failed to open device errors when using apt get?
<master5o1> frogzoo		master5o1: dpkg -l mysql-server-5.0 ? why?
<frogzoo> master5o1: if you're not sure you have mysql installed
<Arbiter> IseeIsee, no problem... go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<frogzoo> cpk2: not if you're using sudo, no
<Arbiter> IseeIsee, search for "sun-java5-jdk" mark it for installation and then click "Apply", wait and enjoy ;)
<deadkarma> thanks for the squat help.  guess i'll do it myself
<cpk2> i was using sudo =(
<frogzoo> cpk2: maybe a more specific problem description?
<IseeIsee> Arbiter: I already have the file on my hdd
<LMJ_Work> what is the Ubuntu developer channel ?
<nagyv> hello! I have a 19MB /tmp. Is this normal? I read at the forums that (K)Ubuntu cleans the tmp at boot. Is this info correct?
<master5o1> i think all i need to do is make the DB...duno how...:S
<Arbiter> IseeIsee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<frogzoo> nagyv: /tmp is for temporary files - so 19meg is no big deal
<cpk2> well it looks like everything installed correcty but it randomly gives me "x error: baddevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166" and it goes on
<nagyv> frogzoo: thx
<meez> Hey, I'm having a real problem resetting mysql root password, all the guides are read just simply don't work and I can't figure out why. Tried to use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset but I get an error telling me I can't do it because of the --skip-grant-tables option, which is needed... and just makes no sense :\
<nagyv> I would like to install a game, that needs 1,2Gb in /tmp, but my partition has only 700Mb. It recommends export TMPDIR=/else. I decided about the "else", but nothing happens after export TMPDIR=/else. Should I reboot?
<frogzoo> nagyv: replace "else" with directory path that has > 2gig spare
<Dimensions> narfmaster:  cannot open display: (null)
<Dimensions> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<narfmaster> Dimensions, try using nano instead of gedit
<master5o1> :\
<master5o1> :/
<master5o1> O_o
<frogzoo> ^_^
<nagyv> that what I did (I created a folder as sudo /home/tmp, that has 7Gb free), then as sudo I said export TMPDIR=/home/tmp, but the script still says that my tmpdir doesn't have enough free space.
<Dimensions> okay ... its opened now ..what and where i exactly do in the file narfmaster
<frogzoo> nagyv: /tmp might be hardcoded, & not respect TMPDIR ?
<amadeo1988> How do i watch quicktime videos on firefox in ubuntu?
<narfmaster> Dimensions, add this to the file: blacklist echi_hcd
<nagyv> frogzoo: from the sh script: TMPROOT=${TMPDIR:=/tmp} what does this mean?
<cpk2> anyone know how to get swat to work? I cant open localhost:901 and i seem to have the correct information in /etc/services and /etc/inetd.conf
<Dimensions> narfmaster:  any where in the file ?
<narfmaster> Dimensions, anywhere should be fine
<IseeIsee> what is this mess: you have million ways to install a program unlike windows
<IseeIsee> I wanna install JDK, what should I do, things are different for different versions
* narfmaster shows Synaptic to IseeIsee
<amadeo1988> Does anyone know how i can watch quicktime video in mozilla firefox on ubuntu dapper drake? i'm stuck
<meez> *curses about MySQL and its inability to reset password*, please, someone, a way to reset the mysql root password?
<Axe_away> amadeo1988: install the mplayer plugin
<amadeo1988> Where is that
<Axe_away> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76946
<amadeo1988> Axe_away: Where can i obtain that plugin?
<frogzoo> nagyv: it means use /tmp unless TMPDIR is defined, so should work
<KenSentMe> !restricted > amadeo1988
<Islan> ulaaaaaaaa
<Ng> meez: if you google for it you will find there's an init sql option you can pass to the mysql daemon to run some SQL before it starts properly, you can use that to reset the password
<KenSentMe> amadeo1988: check the page ubotu sent you
<Ng> meez: I forget the exact procedure, but google will know :)
<amadeo1988> Thanks
<nagyv> amadeo1988: hope this will help: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html
<Axe_away> amadeo1988- read that thread
<meez> On my way Micheal!
<Axe_away> :P
<Islan> esto q es
<Islan> hello?
<Islan> Oh
<master5o1> :S
<nagyv> frogzoo: whrrrr, but it doesn :(
<Islan> I don't speak english
<KenSentMe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<master5o1> confused: making mysql db :S
<meez> (it would really be helpfull if I actualyl knew what I was googling for :P)
<frogzoo> nagyv: oh, didn't realise you were doing this as sudo - do you need sudo? if you need root & need to set an environment var, you'll have better luck with 'sudo -i'
<Axe_> I have an ATI Radeon 9200. Does that mean that if I run programs through wine that use OpenGL for video rendering, I will have 3D hardware accelleration?
<bart3k> Axe_: yes
<narfmaster> Axe_, no you still need drivers
<frogzoo> Axe_: glxinfo |grep direct
<mwe> Axe_: if it works in linux
<mwe> Axe_: if it doesn't work in X it wont work in wine either
<JohnRobert> it can probably be made to work
<Axe_> I just got like four different answers
<Axe_> o_O
<narfmaster> Axe_, trust me on that :)
<frogzoo> Axe_: yes, but mine is the correct answer :p
<meez> fuckit, time to remove mysql, and compile myself
<Axe_> ...
<Axe_> hahah
<meez> repositires ftl.
* Axe_ is confused
<JohnRobert> I can safely say though, linux isn't great for 3d gaming..
<Axe_> I asked ubotu and he gave me a link to a binarydrivershowto document..
<Toma-> ...o rly?
<Axe_> If you own an ATI card that is not on this list, you already have accelerated 3D.
<KenSentMe> Axe_: have you installed the drivers according to the wiki?
<nagyv> frogzoo: I have found this out. But an other question arised. Who sould be the owner of my new tmp? my or root or nobody? which setup is the safest?
<Axe_> #
<Axe_> You know you own a "Radeon" card
<Axe_> #
<Axe_> Your card model is an entire number in the 9xxx series, and is equal to or above 9500 (e.g. 9500, 9550, 9600, 9700, 9800), or your card model begins with 'X' (e.g. X300, X600, X700, X800)
<IseeIsee> can I use my my google account on gaim ?
<meez> yes IseeIsee
<Toma-> Axe_: pasting is not allowed. thee the /topic
<IseeIsee> how
<Toma-> *see
<master5o1> Google Talk = Jabber
<meez> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<frogzoo> nagyv: /tmp should always be owned by root - but should have +t set, -> !permissions if interested
<Axe_> KenSentMe: No, I still haven't found out if I have to
<leks> anyone able to help me?
<leks> i cant set my gtk anymore
<leks> its like a package is lacking
<leks> http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200607181318101400x1050scrotde6.png
<Axe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18272
<Toma-> leks: have you been running X as root?
<leks> nope
<leks> to
<leks> ewps
<nagyv> frogzoo: thx, it works now
<leks> Toma-: no im not
<frogzoo> nagyv: cool, enjoy
<Toma-> mmkay
<leks> i just recently did a dist-upgrade
<Toma-> is it gtk or gtk2?
<frogzoo> Toma-: locate gtk
<leks> and it deleted all the gtk engines
<leks> but i reinstalled them afterwards
<Toma-> frogzoo: what?
<leks> Toma-: gtk2 for sure
<leks> no ide?
<leks> idea
<leks> ?
<frogzoo> Toma-: enter that as a command in a terminal
<Toma-> leks: probably a config file not getting changed
<RichEd> question for my interest: Ubuntu install at one point says "installing 386" when i install on my pentium / centrino ... does the code actually take advantage of the pentium archictecture ?
<Toma-> frogzoo: what do i want every file named gtk?
<Dimensions> narfmaster: now as i have blacklisted module ... it only shows two usbs instead of seven
<KeeganX> I was wondering if there was a way to do a server install for the new Ubuntu Install CDs?
<leks> Toma-: i already deleted all gnome settings
<Toma-> RichEd: not really. it doesnt need to, unless youre encodeing/decoding video and audio
<Toma-> leks: hold on
<leks> .gconf / .gnome / .gnome2 / .gconf_private something
<frogzoo> Toma-: so you can answer your question...
<narfmaster> Dimensions, what was the original problem again?
<leks> err .gnome_private
<Toma-> leks: .gtkrc?
<njan> RichEd, there is a -686 kernel
<Toma-> frogzoo: oh :D
<leks> Toma-: the theme manager would override gtkrc
<ahihi> hi, what's the app for checking whether some program is blocking /dev/dsp?
<qmf> hey guys, how would i eject a cd from the terminal?
<DarKnesS_WolF> what dose pm-utils called in ubuntu ? or it's not included ?
<narfmaster> qmf, eject
<qmf> awesome
<Toma-> leks: yeh i know...
<RichEd> njan: do you mean "Ubuntu has a -686 kernel" or "there is a -686 kernel available if you really wanted to use it"
<Dimensions> narfmaster:  problem was that when i plug my usb hub it deted only one usb while i have pluged seven with it ... but when i plug without hub four usb then it detects it ... i want my system to detect all usbs with hub
<master5o1> im going...
<njan> RichEd, the latter.
<Shigun> Somebody think they could help me isolate a problem/try to find a solution real quick?
<narfmaster> Dimensions, what type of hub specifically?
<RichEd> and last question: when would it be of benefit ... just wanting to know these answers in case anyone asks me ... not that i have a need for speed or anything
<DarkMageZ> Shigun, no. no-body knows everything. just ask the question and someone might help you
<njan> RichEd, It won't hurt, and I'd imagine it'd be better optimised. sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-`uname -r`-686
<Dimensions> its a seven port usb hub 2.0 Targus made ...
<njan> bleurgh
<Dimensions> narfmaster:
<HBuzacott> Anyone had any experience with compiling the brzcom driver? I'm stumped.
<njan> RichEd, It won't hurt, and I'd imagine it'd be better optimised. sudo apt-get install kernel-image-`uname -r`-686
<njan> :)
<LMJ_Work> shoot
<leks> Toma-: its so weird since edgy + themes works just well on another machine
<mwe> RichEd: the 686 kernel is optimized. You probably wont note the difference in your everyday work though
<leks> :-(
<narfmaster> Dimensions, i don't know - do all the devices work without a hub individually?
<meez> WHY is it so god damned stupidly hard just to change a mysql password...
<JohnRobert> is there a kernel that suits a celeron-m type cpu better?
<Dimensions> yes they do narfmaster
<frogzoo> mwe: seems to help gnome o.O
<Toma-> leks: /etc/gconf... what the last modified date on those? should have been updated with the dis-upgrade
<meez> 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<RichEd> tx ... will file away under : nice to look at when i have a moment ... if i am gong to be an evangelist, i may need to know my chapters & verses when dealing with the skeptics
<narfmaster> Dimensions, sorry i'm out of ideas
<JohnRobert> meez, you have to start it in safe mode or something... http://www.john-hunt.com/linux/2006/05/12/mysql-upgrade-breaking-things/
<JohnRobert> that guide should help you a bit
<meez> mmm ok ill give it a read thx
<JohnRobert> http://www.john-hunt.com/linux/2005/06/27/rescuing-lost-mysql-root-password/
<JohnRobert> sorry, I meant that one
<JohnRobert> </plug my blog>
<Dimensions> ummss
<leks> Toma-: Its from today
<Dimensions> ty narfmaster
<kindor> is there a way in gconf to disable the application menu for all users?
<mwe> frogzoo: how does it help gnome? does it run faster?
<Toma-> leks: hmm ok
<Axe_> How do I run something as super user
<Axe_> do I have to run it as root
<frogzoo> mwe: seems to - or just my imagination?
<Axe_> 'cause its an install program for vmware tools
<Shigun> Basically, im having the hardfreeze issue with Dapper as well.  I think i've got my specific problem down to one of two issues: Nvidia drivers or Kernel.  Im leaning more towards the kernel, but dont know for sure.  I tried compiling my own kernel, however for some reason my wireless did not work, I believe that to be due to the fact that I could not install the ndiswrapper module with the new kernel.  What would be the best solution to go
<Shigun> about t solution to go about testing these two scenarios?
<Toma-> leks: well, im not sure. i would suggest looking more into your /etc dir for gconf/gtk goodies, as when i did a dist-upgrade, the modified /etc files where excluded from upgrades, meaning errors were stuck in /etc config files :(
<mwe> frogzoo: I don't know. In theory it should be faster though I havent noticed it much personally
<Toma-> leks, brb
<meez> mysqld_safe[9974] : started
<meez> STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<meez> classic, truly amazing.
<hydroksyde> anybody have any experience with the Leadtek TV2000XP RM in Linux???
<HBuzacott> Anyone had any experience with compiling the brzcom driver? I'm stumped.
<leks> Toma-: so what am I supposed to do :-)
<hydroksyde> HBuzacott, is this a kernel module?
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: I dont think it worked =P
<Toma-> leks: well, my seemingly infinite wisdom has been knocked back to a pebble again :) not 100% with gtk stuff
<JohnRobert> did it work meez ?
<meez> Not at all :\
<meez> all i want to do is set a root password
<HBuzacott> hydroksyde, it is a pcmcia-cs module so I guess it would be a kernal module under a broad heading
<leks> Toma-: I probably copy /etc/gconf from the working machine over to mine here
<hydroksyde> hmmm...
<JohnRobert> yer, did you follow my guide?
<Toma-> leks: its worth a try
<meez> i tried removing, compiling, getting again therough apt-get, but all seem adament in keeping the old password and giving me no chance to reset it
<HBuzacott> hydroksyde, I just can't get the damn thing to compile
<meez> yeah, I reaqd it.
<hydroksyde> I don't have exp with pcmcia, sorry
<leks> Toma-: Probably :-)
<JohnRobert> what happened?
<HBuzacott> hydroksyde, thanks anyway :)
<erUSUL> !root > meez
<CrashProne> apt-get has vmware-player packages available, but they are not downloading.
<meez> STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<ShaunLAP> Hey, I've got ubuntu 5.10 (i think) livecd booted on an imac g5. I've mounted the hard drive, and I've got a simple network set up between it and another machine.
<DarkMageZ> Shigun, hmm i'd recommend using the nv driver for xorg for awhile. and seeing if the hardfreeze continues... sure it will be painful missing 3daccel, but to trace the bug
<CrashProne> Ideas?
<ShaunLAP> How can I copy stuff?
<meez> erUSUL, im talking about mysql, not os.
<ShaunLAP> I used the live expert boot option.
<JohnRobert> meez, pm...
<hydroksyde> ShaunLAP, in the administration menu, look in shared folders
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: Alright, I will test that.  Means no gaming for me for awhile then, neh *bah*
<ShaunLAP> I don't have a GUI.
<leks> Toma-: ill be back later
<Toma-> ok gl
<hydroksyde> ShaunLAP, I see...
<ShaunLAP> I have "Ubuntu installer main menu", and I can go into the shell.
<[A] ndy80> I cannot install IE6 with wine, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18273 can anyone help me please?
<DarkMageZ> Shigun, i can't live without fglrx... i can remember the hour i was without xgl & compiz
<frogzoo> !appdb > [A] ndy80
<isede> anybody knows a way to use USB TV (ATI) with ubuntu?
<Shigun> meez: Do you have a user that can log in?  If so, you could issue a simple SQL query to set the root password
<ShaunLAP> hydroksyde, any idea?
<frogzoo> [A] ndy80: ie6 is a troublesome app
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: Ya, hehe
<hydroksyde> hydroksyde, you want to copy files to or from this PC
<wimpies> which tool(s) could I use to browse to certain ascii files based on a set of matches previously collected with grep ?
<ShaunLAP> Hahah. I want to copy files from the ubuntu CD to another machine.
<hydroksyde> sorry
<ShaunLAP> erUSUL, from the machine with the ubuntu CD.
<hydroksyde> erm
<CrashProne> Not USB, no, isede.. MythTV is the PVR project for Linux, but I believe the USB tuner cards are not supported?  Look MythTV up for more info.
<[A] ndy80> frogzoo: it says it cannot download files from internet... and setup ends
<hydroksyde> ShaunLAP, what's the other machine running?
<ShaunLAP> I've got windows XP, or OS X.
<ShaunLAP> Choose :)
<isede> thank you crashprone
<snorre> Anyone into SCSI here?  How do I load the SCSI module?  sudo insmod scsi_mod doesn't work...?
<hydroksyde> ShaunLAP, lets choose windows XP
<osfameron> wooot!  finished my backup via rsync
<frogzoo> [A] ndy80: ie6 has been broken a while, not sure if recent .17 release might have fixed it or not, so check appdb
<ShaunLAP> Sounds good, since I'm using it now :P
<JohnRobert> mythtv is a complex beast, check out freevo!
<osfameron> what's the best way to verify a backup?   rsync?
<JohnRobert> (also(
<osfameron> er
<osfameron> I mean dirdiff?
<ShaunLAP> osfameron, try MD5ing the folders against each other? No idea.
<CyDrive> can someone reccomend a good c++ compiler and debugger with a GUI
<CrashProne> Freevo, really?  There's another Linux PVR program?  Awesome, I gotta check that out.
<hydroksyde> ShaunLAP, download pscp (from the PuTTY web site), and on the ubuntu box, run sudo apt-get install sshd. then on the winbox, run "pscp ubuntulive:/path/to/foobar foobar"
<osfameron> ShaunLAP: yeah, that's going to be fun recursively... oh!  or you mean md5sum can sum recursively?
<krism> CyDrive: "anjuta" is nice IDE.
<frogzoo> osfameron: restore somewhere else & diff -r if you've space
* osfameron man's
<mwe> CyDrive: the compiler would be g++
<osfameron> frogzoo: hmmm, not really gonna happen for space :-(
<osfameron> it's on an external HD rather than over network, so I could diff -r anyway I suppose?
<HBuzacott> Anyone had any experience with compiling the brzcom driver? Damn thing isn't compiling. I keeping getting the error "cc1: error: ../include/linux/config.h: not a directory". ]  ../ is the pcmcia source
<ShaunLAP> hydroksyde, first: the computer doesn't have web access, just crossover to this machine. and second, this busybox shell thing doesn't have apt-get.
<mwe> CyDrive: what do you want, gtk qt or what? anjuta or kdevelop I'd say. maybe eclipse
<sri_> How to lock certain folders which is opened by 'su' user not sudo su user;is there any process except chmod cmd
<hydroksyde> ah
<frogzoo> osfameron: no, it's a luxury - but maybe pipe to md5 ?
<HBuzacott> make that [../ is the pcmcia-cs source] 
<hs-125>  can anyone browse www.monarchhatcheries.co.in?
<mwe> sri_: I don't understand you question
<osfameron> frogzoo: testing your backups is a luxury?  Or you mean diff -r across filesystems is too heavy?
<Skorm> The kernal is like the heart, Unless your qualified, you shouldn't preform heart surgery to linux
<frogzoo> osfameron: space to restore a full backup is a luxury
<hydroksyde> ShaunLAP, sounds like you have a somewhat complex problem... my brains a bit sleepy, i'm gonna shutdown for the night\
<osfameron> oh, yeah
<frogzoo> osfameron: it's a pet peeve
<sri_> mwe, if we type sudo su we can enter into admin account;i want to open the folders for root users only{su}
<ShaunLAP> OK.
<sri_> mwe, sudo su &&   su   users are different.........
<ShaunLAP> does anyone know how I can get into the gui from an expert livecd kernal doohickey?
<sri_> mwe, u understand me..?
<ShaunLAP> I'm staring at "ubuntu installer main menu".
<osfameron> frogzoo: the thing is, I've been, for example,. receiving emails and stuff in the mean time. Nothing I necessarily want to backup (e.g. email is still on server) but it will affect an md5sum of the whole caboodle, so I have to think about the granularity
<frogzoo> osfameron: just restore a decent sample sized chunk & diff -r
<sri_> How to lock certain folders which is opened by 'su' user not sudo su user;is there any process except chmod cmd
<sri_> plz tell about it
<HBuzacott> sri_, no.
<sri_> HBuzacott, it is impossible?
<HBuzacott> sri_, they both have equal root privalages
<jrib> sri_: can you give an example directory that doesn't work for you?
<HBuzacott> sri_, so no
<NthDegree> you can use sudo -i to get root privileges sri_
<NthDegree> it will make you root
<NthDegree> just like su
<HBuzacott> NthDegree, I think he want a folder that he sould access through sudo but not su or visaversa
<sri_> jrib, i have a folder on the desk top then i want to open the folder for root users only(SU)
<HBuzacott> soulc = could
<sri_> NthDegree, 1m
<HBuzacott> damn. should = could
<NthDegree> HBuzacott, sudo isn't the same as sudo -i - somethings dont work with sudo but only work with sudo -i or su
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: In Gnome using 'nv', however for some reason, GDM would not start
<HBuzacott> NthDegree, I know, but both carry the same folder root permisions
<DarkMageZ> Shigun, something is definantly up with your system...
<sri_> NthDegree, what is the diff between sudo su &&& sudo su -i;I did not realise any diff
<jrib> sri_: users with sudo access have the same privileges as actually logging in with root, so that isn't possible
<bigfoot1> I currently have only  UbuntuLinux installed on my computer.
<bigfoot1> My Dell computer came with a CD-Rom with WinXp
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: Recommendation on how I should go about fixing things?
<bigfoot1> how do i install WinXP without deleting UBuntu?
<NthDegree> sri_ you do sudo -i NOT sudo su
<sri_> jrib, can we try by shell programming>>?
<osfameron> frogzoo: will diff -r now work from local to USB drive?
<HBuzacott> sri_, cd Desktop && chown root:root x && chmod 700 x
<HBuzacott> where x is the folder
<Shigun> bigfoot1: Partition some space off, and install on that space.  You will have to setup the bootloader again probably though
<bigfoot1> Shigun: how do i partition?
<DarkMageZ> Shigun, i'd search the filed bugs for similar issues, failing there... i'd start testing the hardware for defects
<NthDegree> bigfoot1 you install XP on a separate partition to ubuntu then reinstall grub after installing XP
<bigfoot1> NthDegree: ok. so first step is to make a partition
<NthDegree> yes
<ShaunLAP> Question: Where do I go from "Ubuntu Installer main menu" to get into a gui/full featured shell?
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: Hardware is fine, as I can boot into other live cds and whatnot, with 0 issues.  This all started with Ubuntu
<bigfoot1> so how do i make a seperate partition? (i'm a newbie)
<sri_> HBuzacott, 1m i will try
<HBuzacott> sri_, make that: && sudo chmod 700 x
<NthDegree> ShaunLAP you using the "alternate" CD?
<roshan_s> osfameron: May I ask what you're trying to do? It sounds interesting.
<bigfoot1> NthDegree: Shigun and how much space should I give to this seperate partiiton?
<ShaunLAP> NthDegree, I uh... let me see.
<bigfoot1> NthDegree:  Shigun i've got a 40gig hard drive
<osfameron> roshan_s: heh, I'm just trying to check that my backup via rsync worked
<ShaunLAP> "ubuntu-5.10-live-powerpc.iso" is the ISO.
<Shigun> bigfoot1: Depends on what you want to use this install of XP for.  Minimal, I would say 5gb
<NthDegree> ShaunLAP that is old
<elias_> how about power management in dapper. My CPU seems awfully slow!
<NthDegree> the current version is 6.06 i believe
<elias_> Centrino
<NthDegree> elias_ the power management in dapper sucks
<elias_> And speedstepping seems even slower!
<ShaunLAP> Not going to kill me. How do I get into a gui/full shell?
<DarkMageZ> Shigun, hmm, i'd search the bugs. then back-up my home directory and start with a clean system (mine gets dirty with all the excess repos). and see if i could replicate on a clean system
<bigfoot1> Shigun: well, i'm about to give my pc to someone. and this someone probably has never used linux before
<elias_> NthDegree: anything I can do about it?
<HBuzacott> Anyone had any experience with compiling the brzcom driver? Damn thing isn't compiling. I keeping getting the error "cc1: error: ../include/linux/config.h: not a directory". [../ is the pcmcia source] .
<NthDegree> it causes all my opengl games to crash (by monitor suspending after 15 seconds of the game loading)
<roshan_s> osfameron: Using md5sum recursively?
<NthDegree> elias_ disable the ACPI services
<Shigun> bigfoot1: I would probably give them a 10-15GB partition, and go from there
<bigfoot1> shimmmy_: but the thing with WindowsXP is, is that it's in Japanese
<frogzoo> osfameron: as long as you can read from the USB disk, sure
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: Alright, I will probably do that then.  Thank you
<ShaunLAP> Since it's like a 600mb download, I'm guessing there's a lot of stuff that I'm not seeing.
<osfameron> cool
<bigfoot1> Shigun: after I install WinXP, can i change the partition size for WinXP and Ubuntu?
<NthDegree> elias_ grab bum (sudo apt-get install bum)
<bigfoot1> sizes?
<elias_> NthDegree: something less intrusive? I would like to set the profile to performance when I am on ac power
<NthDegree> then use that to disable ACPI
<sri_> HBuzacott, i tried but it is opening for admin also
<Shigun> bigfoot1: Possible, but I would not recommend it, as sometimes it causes issues
<HBuzacott> sri_, what do mean 'admin'?
<NthDegree> elias_ it isn't intrusive to remove ACPI altogether
<NthDegree> 'admin' == root
<bigfoot1> Shigun: oh
<bigfoot1> Shigun: i wonder what i should do
<frogzoo> bigfoot1: please don't use gparted for this - partition magic or something else
<mathieu> hi, if i create a partition between hda1 and hda2, will that new partition become hda2 and the old hda2 become hda3?
<HBuzacott> NthDegree, Ubuntu has an admin account which can use sudo which is NOT root
<NthDegree> elias_ there isn't a normal way to set to a "performance" profile AFAIK, that you have to do manually
<frogzoo> bigfoot1: oh, doze on ntfs or fat32 ?
<sri_> HBuzacott, if we type sudo su;then we will enter into admins account not root 's account;to enter into root's account we have to type su
<NthDegree> HBuzacott, sudo "Runs commands as root"
<HBuzacott> NthDegree, I am just nt sure which he is talkign
<bigfoot1> frogzoo: you're discouraging me from using gparted and partition magic?
<elias_> Another thing I realized: Booting the 686 kernel takes forever! Between the decompressing kernel message and the first HDD access are about 90 seconds.
<frogzoo> bigfoot1: which file system?
<mathieu> frogzoo: why not gparted? i always did it that way
<bigfoot1> frogzoo: i don't know. but i'm on ubuntu
<HBuzacott> NthDegree, andf you must have permission to run sudo
<NthDegree> HBuzacott, admin is a group not a user, and the admin group allows a user to run sudo
<elias_> What is going on during these 90 seconds?
<bigfoot1> frogzoo: how can i find out which file system i'm on
<NthDegree> just like 'wheel' does on other distros
<frogzoo> bigfoot1: which file system for doze - fat32 or ntfs?
<NthDegree> ntfs
<HBuzacott> sri_, but why are typing sudo su? Is there a reason
<bigfoot1> frogzoo: oh, doze equals windows? i got it
<bigfoot1> frogzoo: i don't know which FileSystem I should use for Windows
<NthDegree> sri_ you don't put sudo su you put sudo -i to load into root on a terminal fully
<bigfoot1> what do you guys recommend?
<NthDegree> NTFS is better than FAT32
<THISUBASA> somebody knows as I make for I configure the sound in ltsp4.2
<NthDegree> NTFS journals
<HBuzacott> HBuzacott, admin is different to root. 'sudo su' goes into root
<NthDegree> and it has filesystem security superior to linux
<ShaunLAP> Question: Where do I go from "Ubuntu Installer main menu" to get into a gui/full featured shell? 5.10-live-powerpc.
<sri_> HBuzacott, what u type to enter into admin account??The passwords for sudo su And au are different But it is not set initially
<NthDegree> dare i say
<HBuzacott> NthDegree, depends on the system
<frogzoo> bigfoot1: just don't use gparted to resize ntfs - but ntfs is much better than fat32 - so best solution is use ntfs, but resize with partition magic & defrag before resizing too
<NthDegree> ShaunLAP, get ubuntu 6.06
<THISUBASA> somebody knows as I make for I configure the sound in ltsp4.2
<mathieu> frogzoo: why not resizing ntfs with parted?
<HBuzacott> sri_, sudo will let you make system wide changes in the root account.
<jrib> sri_: type 'whoami' after 'sudo su', then type 'whoami' after 'su', notice anything?
<frogzoo> mathieu: cos ubuntu's gparted has a bug that can destroy your ntfs partition - causing total data loss
<ShaunLAP> NthDegree, there's 600mb of shit sitting here, how do I get to it? I mean, "Get this" means an extra 600mb of download, and here in the dark ages that costs money.
<sri_> jrib, 1m
<NthDegree> you cannot rezise modern ext3 with PartitionMagic, it can if PartitionMagic has freshly made the ext3 partition but after putting Ubuntu onto it it can't resize anymore
<J_P> hi all
<mathieu> frogzoo: oh, it's specific to ubuntu? so using qparted on 'sysrescue cd' should be fine?
<sri_> jrib, unknown id
<THISUBASA> somebody knows as I make for I configure the sound in ltsp4.2
<NthDegree> ShaunLAP, you should have got the 6.06 in the first place then lol
<frogzoo> mathieu: v1 gparted has the bug - (what ubuntu uses) - - check the version of your live disk, v2 is ok
<NthDegree> there is no GUI installer on 5.05 AFAIK
<ShaunLAP> Does 6.06 have built in powerpc support?
<sri_> jrib, i think it must be changed for the next vertion....
<ShaunLAP> NthDegree, that's fine, how do I get access to a full fledged shell?
<NthDegree> use expert setup
<ShaunLAP> In it.
<jrib> sri_: well here it says 'root' both times, because sudo is running things as root
<NthDegree> it is on that menu below finish the installation
<mathieu> frogzoo: you mean parted or gparted? gparted is just a gui for parted, right?
<NthDegree> gparted is better
<NthDegree> it is easier to use and does far more
<NthDegree> you can resize my MB rather than cylinders etc.
<frogzoo> mathieu: not sure, the bug is against gparted, so parted might be a solution
<sri_> jrib, ya
<mathieu> NthDegree: eh... gparted can only do what parted does. except for adding a gui
<HBuzacott> sri. so you want to make a folder viewable to root and nobody else? right?
<x3n> rsync is generally more efficient than both ftp and http, correct?
<NthDegree> ShaunLAP, note that 6.06 has a better support for everything and supports powerpc AFAIK
<sri_> HBuzacott, ya
<NthDegree> and a live CD means you cannot install with it either
<ShaunLAP> oKtosiTe, well this is gonna be fun.
<NthDegree> it is exactly that live
<ShaunLAP> Raaa.
* ShaunLAP starts downloading.
<THISUBASA> somebody knows as I make for I configure the sound in ltsp4.2
<mjr> x3n, dunno about generally, but if you use it for syncing partially coinciding files, sure. And generally, at least it isn't noticably worse.
<atsugnam> I've just got nvidia drivers working, but can't get higher than 800x600 res
<atsugnam> also, there is a part of the screen not in use (RHS)
<jrib> !fixres > atsugnam
<HBuzacott> sri_, "cd Desktop && sudo chown root:root x && chmod 700 x" where x is the folder. Still don't fully understand what you want to do after that?
<NthDegree> ShaunLAP, grab the ubuntu 6.06 powerpc desktop CD for a GUI install or the alternate CD for a text based install
<ShaunLAP> What would you reccomend?
<x3n> how about ftp vs. http?
<RichEd> 'nother question: i have installed with a common fat32 partition that i will share between XP and Ubuntu - are there any user issues or security considerations i should be aware of ?
<x3n> in terms of bandwidth usage
<NthDegree> http is more reliable
<NthDegree> ftp was made for files though
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: I believe my issue to be the nvidia drivers, as I have yet to have a freeze now, doing what I normally do to cause the freeze (which, at the same time, seems completely unrelated to the nvidia drivers).  What would you recommend in the way of getting acceleration, without going through the Apt version?
<fyrestrtr> x3n: no difference
<sri_> HBuzacott, but it is openning for admin user
<frogzoo> RichEd: for single user setup, this is fine
<x3n> alright, thanks guys
<HBuzacott> sri_, what do you mean by admin user
<HBuzacott> ?
<DarkMageZ> Shigun, nvidia should have install instructions on their site
<bigfoot1> oh, guys, the CD-rom that came with my pc... how do i know if it will let me install just the WinXP os? Don't other CD-roms that come with computers force you to install not just the Windows OS, but other stuff fromt he computer company?
<frogzoo> RichEd: however, you might do better using ext3 & the doze ext2 driver...
<sri_> HBuzacott, if u type sudo su then ........
<NthDegree> HBuzacott, Windows Administrator == Linux Root
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: I believe I tried installing from the nvidia version before, and had an issue.  I shall try again though, thank you
<HBuzacott> NthDegre, what are talking about?
<sri_> HBuzacott, i think root user is power ful
<NthDegree> sri_ I HAVE TOLD YOU SEVERAL TIMES, DONT USE SUDO SU
<sri_> NthDegree, why??
<NthDegree> sri_ try typing sudo -i in a terminal
<frogzoo> bigfoot1: typically you'll get all the other stuff & no choice
<lilg> Hi is it possible to create dir's in lots of people's directories?
<NthDegree> you will become root
<HBuzacott> sri_, that is the same as typeing sudo -i *
<sri_> NthDegree, difference?
<NthDegree> none
<hyperstream> how can i stop cpu step freq thing. in cedega with battlefield it runs the game at 2x the normal speed
<NthDegree> except sudo su is incorrect
<RichEd> frogzoo: tx for info ... any special comments about - " using ext3 & the doze ext2 driver "
<lilg> something like mkdir /home/*/test
<sri_> NthDegree, there is no diff
<bigfoot1> my pc is a dell
<NthDegree> big difference sudo su is incorrect
<bigfoot1> dell gx
<NthDegree> hence if you have problems it is because you aren't using the correct commands
<snorre> How do I load the SCSI module?  sudo insmod scsi_mod doesn't work (insmod: can't read 'scsi_mod': No such file or directory) ???
<HBuzacott> Anyone had any experience with compiling the brzcom driver? Damn thing isn't compiling. I keeping getting the error "cc1: error: ../include/linux/config.h: not a directory". [../ is the pcmcia source] .
<NthDegree> modprobe
<NthDegree> you use modprobe
<bigfoot1> So, if the CD-Rom is as you said (no choice but to install all other stuff), would I still be able to keep Linux on the harddrive, or will it force me to format the harddrive?
<mathieu> NthDegree: well, sudo su -  (mind the hyphen) should behave the same as sudo -i
<mjr> lilg, something like for dir in /home/* ; do mkdir $dir/test ; done (but that'll leave the dirs in root ownership, script some more if you want rid of that)
<NthDegree> mathieu, yes but su wasn't designed with running sudo behind it
<sri_> NthDegree, what is mod proe?
<frogzoo> RichEd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<NthDegree> modprobe loads a module into the running kernel
<snorre> Anyone?
<mathieu> NthDegree: indeed, but it doesn't make it incorrect. just stupid
<hyperstream> how can i stop cpu step freq thing. in cedega with battlefield it runs the game at 2x the normal speed
<RichEd> shot :) i will rtfurl
<sri_> mjr, nice idea i wll chek it
<snorre> NthDegree: Do you know how to load the scsi module then?
<NthDegree> mathieu, it is incorrect because sudo -i loads every single root environment variable properly, sudo su may not
<frogzoo> hyperstream: do you have cpufreq in your task bar? you can make it suid, & then clamp the freq from the  taskbar
<NthDegree> modprobe scsi_mod
<NthDegree> if scsi_mod is a module
<can-o-worms> snorre: modprobe
<mathieu> NthDegree: sudo su - does
<hyperstream> frogzoo, huh ?
<hyperstream> suid?
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: I just finished installing the nvidia released version, but I ask; how exactly am I to be sure that I am using the nvidia version, and not the restricted modules version?
<NthDegree> hyperstream, disable ACPI services and cpufreq services using bum
<NthDegree> sudo apt-get install bum
<NthDegree> then use that to do it
<can-o-worms> can someone tell me how to stop a service from being started at boot
<hyperstream> there is another way a much simpler way
<hyperstream> ive done it before hand
<hyperstream> ive just reinstalled and ive forgotten
<NthDegree> bum is the easiest way
<Shigun> DarkMageZ: Also, even though I have installed the needed drivers, I no longer have direct rendering
<ojai> anyone know if there's a list of all the patches applied to the dapper kernel?
<NthDegree> it is via the GUI and with nice checkboxes
<hyperstream> heh. thanks
<NthDegree> bum = boot-up manager
<jdmpike> holy cow this is a huge channel!
<hyperstream> hehe*
<jdmpike> 777 nicks!
<NthDegree> luck day today :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> This is OT, but I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions for a good monitor. I just woke up to relays in need of prozac.
<NthDegree> lol
<isede> how to stop mysqld manually? something like "service mysqld stop" ...
<jdmpike> how difficult would it be to setup a 686 repository?
<bigfoot1> ok. i sent the new owner of the PC whether she'd like WinXP, UBuntuLinux, or both installed.
<Shigun> isede: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<bigfoot1> I'll wait for her response and let you know. Her answer will determine what I do with the computer.
<someothernick> !waste
<ubotu> I know nothing about waste - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<isede> shigun: is there a way yo list all running srvices?
<THISUBASA> I am Brazilian I would like it to place sound in ltsp4.2
<ojai> dapper kernel patches -- anyone?  anyone?
<NthDegree> bigfoot1 then install XP 1st on a small 10GB partition and after that then install ubuntu on the 30GB partition
<jdmpike> there are so many people running ubuntu on 686, it would be great to see a repository created that had all 686 optimized packages on it
<Shigun> isede: I'
<NthDegree> very easy if you don't mess up
<Shigun> isede: I'm sure there is, but I do not know how
<bigfoot1> NthDegree: but what if she (the person I'm giving the pc to) will be using XP more than Ubuntu?+
<NthDegree> jdmpike, hmmmmmmm maybe try the wiki
<bigfoot1> ?
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: for TFT monitors anything LG , reasonable price great image quality, at least is my experience
<isede> shigun: something like services -a would be nice
<bigfoot1> NthDegree: will it be easy to add size to the XP partitiion after the install?
<NthDegree> bigfoot1, XP can compress files
<NthDegree> you can compress the whole drive to save a lot of space
<jdmpike> NthDegree, which wiki?
<NthDegree> wiki.ubuntu.com maybe try that
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, I was considering a TFT monitor, what is LG? I was considering KDS too, they made my last monitor and it lasted me 8 years.
<frogzoo> jdmpike: it's a nice idea - but it's the core stuff that would really benefit, & you can't easily reinstall gnome
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm going to have to give it a proper burial (my landlord will really like that)
<bigfoot1> NthDegree: how is that fact relevant
<bigfoot1> ?
<someothernick> anyone know how to install waste?
<snorre> NthDegree: Thanks, do you know where the modules are located if I need to load a custom one?
<someothernick> or know where there is a guide?
<jdmpike> frogzoo: yeah, I would like to see a 686 version of gnome/xfce/kde, etc
<NthDegree> snorre, not 100% sure, maybe try looking in /usr/include I am not sure
<NthDegree> bigfoot1, because 10GB should be enough
<frogzoo> jdmpike: not sure how well uninstalling gnome 386 & reinstalling 686 will work
<frogzoo> jdmpike: but if it works, I'm there
<NthDegree> if she uses XP a LOT more than ubuntu then you can delete ubuntu and grow the XP partition with partitionmagic
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, are dead pixels a big issue with LG?
<jdmpike> frogzoo, it would work, very similar to an apt-build world
<bigfoot1> NthDegree " Xp can compress files" <--- do you mean something like Zip?
<bigfoot1> like zip files?
<NthDegree> no
<bigfoot1> defrag?
<NthDegree> it has compression where you can run the files too
<NthDegree> NO
<NthDegree> compression != archiving
<THISUBASA> bando de filho da me
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: depends on what you want to do at the pc for which you need the monitor, you could just buy the cheapest brand, if you just use it for text , and say an ocasional movie , you won't notice much difference. not so for games, gfx editing etc. , as for the durability what usually happens is the backlight gets weaker, but you can ususally replace it, you can maybe do it yourself even
<bigfoot1> what does != mean? "does not equal"?
<NthDegree> yes
<NthDegree> all you do is right click on drive C then on properties choose compress this drive to save disk space
<NthDegree> it is an NTFS specific thing
<bigfoot1> what are the downsides to compressing a dirve?
<bigfoot1> slower speed?
<THISUBASA> [K12OSN]  SATA 2 in RedHat Fedora 4 ltsp 4.4.1
<bigfoot1> when running files+
<bigfoot1> ?
<NthDegree> slower performance by about a split second
<Kgentux> How many of your are on Edgy?
<Kgentux> *you
<bigfoot1> so no real downside, eh?
<NthDegree> Kgentux Edgy is not really stable yet
<NthDegree> no downside really
<Kgentux> I am on Edgy : I want someone to confirm a bug for me
<bigfoot1> ok, so my friend seems to be game to try ubuntu
<NthDegree> on rare occasions some apps may not like compression but you can remove compression from specific files by going on their properties
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, well I won't be taxing the monitor too hard, I'm  probably just going to be doing alot of programming, but I want to play games on it (which is what has kept me from buying a TFT display for a long time)
<bigfoot1> my friend doesn't know much about computers, so i don't know if she'll be compressing files
<nikusan> Kgentux, #ubuntu+1
<Zuky> hello
<frogzoo> Kgentux: edgy -> #ubuntu+1
<WB|Pascal> hi
<WB|Pascal> i've a porblem
<Kgentux> Yes I am there now
<Zuky> i have 2 problems :)
<WB|Pascal> i installed kubuntu 6.06 on a compaq nx8220
<Skaag> hello guys :-)
<NthDegree> bigfoot1 it is easy, just right click > properties and then you can compress the entire drive
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: one sec...
<xiaou> well lets hear the problems
<WB|Pascal> i installed the ATI Linux drivers
<bigfoot1> ok. so say i want to make a 10 gig partion for win XP (on a hard drive with a total capacity of 40gigs). what should i do now+
<bigfoot1> ?
<WB|Pascal> but i'm unable to get a resoution of 1600x1200
<NthDegree> for individual files it is still on properties but not as visible
<NthDegree> it is easy as pie to do
<Skaag> question to the designers of you... there's gimp, then gimp-shop, and there's a new one I heard about but forgot the name...anyone remembers?
<xiaou> WB: did you edit your xorg config?
<deep__> How can i get ubuntu to boot into console, and not the default loginscreen?
<NthDegree> meh, so many linux users who have never even used the good windows features lol (so few of good windows features though :p)
<frogzoo> Skaag: how does gimp-shop compare to gimp?
<xiaou> deep: sudo telinit 3 should do it
<frogzoo> xiaou: guess again
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: check this model if you can >> http://pt.lge.com/prodmodeldetail.do?catModel=3&actType=&modelName=&currentPage=&categoryId=040102&parentId=0401&modelCategoryId=040102&modelCodeDisplay=L1717S#
<atsugnam> nrrgh, getting wierd effect: Got nvidia drivers on, GDM comes up fine, but once I login it goes to hell...
<xiaou> ah well
<frogzoo> deep__: you need to rename/delete /etc/init.d/gdm
<deep__> xiaou: But i want to make it boot into console every time i boot. I know theres a file somewhere you can change,
<jdmpike> alright, I am rethinking my post about a 686 repo... it is not a good idea
<deep__> frogzoo: ill try that
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, I'm about to look at that link. Thank you for all of your help, it kind of pisses me off that I just got my gentoo installation going and all I can do for the time being is ssh into it.
<frogzoo> deep__: really you want to delete the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/
<Sir_Fawnpug> Maybe xdmcp if I go back and change my resolution in xorg.
<linrunix> buenas
<frogzoo> jdmpike: why's it a bad idea?
<Zuky> I have installed Ubuntu 6.06 and i have 2 problems: the internet is partially accessible and i need the livecd with the "boot debug" command on to make it work... otherwise it does not boot at all
<jdmpike> frogzoo, lots of effort that could be spent improving linux for all for a marginal benefit of a few
<deep__> frogzoo: Err. Once before i edited some file that said like "boot: gdm" to "boot: console", and then i could make an .xinitrc-file and start with startx
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: I play CSS regularly on it , and it compares very well (It's better in my opinion) to a crt at 85hz, it has 8ms response time, but you can't really compare it to other models on this specifications, as you might know each vendor has 'different' ways of measuring this
<jdmpike> frogzoo, although - swiftfox is much much faster than firefox
<deep__> frogzoo: You know where that is?
<frogzoo> deep__: ubuntu's different from redhat/suse/whatever
<jdmpike> I would think that running everything optimized would be speedier too
<RichEd> newbie question: can i mount a partition under two different names ? i.e. can i mount the filesystem under / as well as under /media/Ubuntu
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: oh and yes colors/contrast are great
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, I'll check the reviews on it.  250 cd isn't too bad on the brightness is it?
<deep__> frogzoo: Mabie that was in suse. Can i do something in the same way in ubuntu?
<frogzoo> jdmpike: it's apparently quite a boost to gnome - which would be nice - & who runs gnome on a 486 anyhow???
<xiaou> Rich: why not mount it under one and creat ea link for the second?
<deep__> frogzoo: As in that "startx"-way
<frogzoo> deep__: just delete/rename the gdm symlink in /etc/rc2.d/
<dooglus> RichEd: yes. sudo mount -o bind /existing/path /new/mount/point
<easyu> Hello, what is the latest consensus about easyubuntu and its alternatives ?
<deep__> frogzoo: Then i can fix a .xinitrc-file and start via console?
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, I will definately keep this one in mind.
<jdmpike> frogzoo, hmmm - I wish I knew how to do that better in debian based 'nixes
<RichEd> xiaou: that may make sense I'm not sure - background I have Edubuntu & Ubuntu & Kubuntu all installed as boot systems on their own partitions ... I wanted to have a consistent desktop icon view for all across all desktops
<Sir_Fawnpug> The price on newegg isn't too bad, about $200
<dooglus> RichEd: *don't* mount anything into /tmp permanently, or it will be deleted next time you boot
<RichEd> dooglus: how would i include that in fstab ?
<RichEd> (tx for the warning)
<lilg> mjr: how do you mean script some more? how do i c
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: there are monitors with more (300cd or even more than 400) and the contrast some go up to 700 , but you can't really compare it just by those numbers, I had another monitor by that had 450cd and 700 contrast but it really didn't compare in terms of image definition , and it just hurt my eyes by how bright it was no matter how much I tweaked the setting, I just sent it back for a replacement for another monitor
<RichEd> i.e. mount / (of Ubuntu) against the folder /media/Ubuntu
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, ahh
<RichEd> (excuse the hazy language)
<lilg> mjr: how would i go about scripting that, to have directories with there correct ownerships
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: that said, you should allways check the image quality at the shop where you intend to buy
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: dead pixels, and all that...
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, so I should definately not order off of newegg?
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: for a tft monitor, I wouldn't
<dooglus> RichEd: don't mount the whole of / either.  there's a bug in ubuntu which results in / not being umounted when you shut down if you do.
<dooglus> RichEd: I use this line in /etc/fstab: "/boot             /mnt/ubuntu/mnt/debian/boot none    bind            0       0"
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, I see. Well maybe circuit city/best buy will carry these monitors.
<someothernick> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<dooglus> RichEd: you can mount just parts of a partition, you see.  /boot isn't a separate partition for me, just a subdirectory of/
<bigfoot1> AFter making a partition for WinXP, and I insert the Dell/Win XP Recovery CD into the Cd-rom drive, and it asks me (or forces me) to delete everything, will it keep the UBuntu Linux partition untouched?
<RichEd> dooglus: digesting what you said ... still coming to grips with new concepts ...
<kalila> bigfoot1: that depends, my advent recovery cd didn't wipe out linux, my tohiba laptop's did
<jdmpike> how do you change windows in irrsi?
<kalila> alt + window number
<bigfoot1> kalila: so how can i confirm?
<ThunderStruck> jdmpike: ctrl+p for back ctrl+n for foward
<kalila> or if you have more than 10, /window windownumber, eg /window 5
<rpedro> Sir_Fawnpug: check with the shop if they give a different warranty on dead pixels which might develop with usage, different shops have different conditions for this, it's not allways just up to the manufacturer, also I've spoted some mid-priced monitors that are now starting to have a zero bright dot policy (zbd) but not many yet ,
<dooglus> RichEd: it's called a 'bind mount' - it makes a directory appear somewhere else in the filesystem as if it was a separate mount
<selinium_> Does anyone know how to do X11 forwarding with Putty?
<Sir_Fawnpug> rpedro, I will continue to do my research on this. I'm glad I have at least my laptop
<frogzoo> easyu: imo, the easyubuntu options etc. just delay the learning process, the apparent time won is an illusion
<jdmpike> is there an #ubuntu64 channel for 64 bit users?
<maddy> selinium, i think what u need is nx no machine
<maddy> :)
<ompaul> jdmpike, this is it,
<easyu> Can i have an ATI and an Nvidia card with proprietary drivers on the same computer ?
<frogzoo> jdmpike: /number
<frogzoo> easyu: yuppers
<ompaul> jdmpike, we divide channels  by task not arch type
<jdmpike> selinium_: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<jdmpike> ompaul, k thanks
<easyu> frogzoo, i tried to learn how to setup linux for weeks and made basically no progress during the last two years.
<selinium> maddy: I have played with nx but I am having problems with it from the work (windoze) machine.
<jdmpike> ompaul, so ubuntu is a different task than xubuntu?
<frogzoo> !docs > easyu
<selinium> Hi ompaul
<ompaul> jdmpike, it is,
<jdmpike> ompaul, same goal though :)
<maddy> selinium, then i have no clue :)
<ompaul> jdmpike, all hundred plus channels have the same goal :)
<frogzoo> easyu: then maybe the easyubuntu route's what you need to get a usable system to work on
<ompaul> selinium, hi there
<p0seidon> Hi
<asdf25> i just put in another 2GB of RAM for a total of 4GB, and my bios recognizes it, but top only shows 2GB. anyone know why?
<easyu> thank you frogzoo.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm still heavily considering a CRT monitor but I am uncertain about that since I am limited of space.
<jdmpike> selinium, I googled ssh tunneling yesterday, found loads on how to do it
<Sir_Fawnpug> asdf25, do you have >2GB of RAM enabled in the kernel?
<frogzoo> easyu: trouble is, with easyubuntu if you run into probs, it's usually harder to fix
<bigfoot1> kalila: is it because the CDs you used were different?
<asdf25> dmesg says: [4294667.296000]  3200MB HIGHMEM available. [4294667.296000]  896MB LOWMEM available.
<dooglus> RichEd: one of the bugs I mentioned is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/29187 ; can't find the other
<ompaul> Sir_Fawnpug, they are heaters if you can spring the extra cash they can help with keeping the heat down
<asdf25> Sir_Fawnpug: maybe not, is there a kernel boot option?
<selinium> jdmpike: Cheers! :)
<jdmpike> ompaul, there are 100+ ubuntu channels!
<Sir_Fawnpug> asdf25, yeah, it's under processor settings I think.
<ompaul> jdmpike, when I last looked yes
<jdmpike> selenium, did that get you what you needed?
<Sir_Fawnpug> OR architecture settings or whatever under make menuconfig.
<p0seidon> out of interest
<asdf25> hm ok thanks
<jdmpike> ompaul, holy moly! different languages and stuff?
<dooglus> RichEd: the other is here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/32388 ; I couldn't find it because it was rejected.
<kalila> bigfoot1: hmm, my advent CD was Norton Ghost image, it didn't wipe all partitions
<RichEd> dooglus: ping <- can I do a mutli-line paste in a private window
<easyu> frogzoo, i do not have the permission to write to a partition that was included during the install ...
<kalila> I forgot what my toshiba cd was
<Sir_Fawnpug> ompaul, I might try the lcd then, since an ultrasparcIIi and an athlon64 do enough to heat my house... during the summer.
<dooglus> RichEd: sure, if you're registeed
<dooglus> registered
<frogzoo> easyu: if you can't write to it - leave it alone, it's not hurting you
<RichEd> sure am :)
<easyu> it is sda4, sata
<bigfoot1> kalila: what about for your toshiba laptop?
<kalila> bigfoot1: can't remember
<ompaul> jdmpike, yes,  your looking at, langauges, stages of development, documentation, classroom and sub projects, the wiki has over 12000 pages in it
<bigfoot1> the cd-rom i have is the Recovery Disk that comes with the Computer, from the manufacturer
<easyu> it is the main partition for my data, frogzoo.
<bigfoot1> dell
<ompaul> jdmpike, there are lots of very busy people around
<ompaul> Sir_Fawnpug, that would be a good idea
<jdmpike> I friggin love ubuntu
<frogzoo> easyu: what's the path?
<bigfoot1> AFter making a partition for WinXP, and I insert the official Recovery CD (not a ghost image, or any cd that I've made)  into the Cd-rom drive, and it asks me (or forces me) to delete everything, will it keep the UBuntu Linux partition untouched?
<mezzrricki> I need a little bit of help
<easyu>  /media/sda4/
<mezzrricki> I think I've removed myself from the admin group.
<frogzoo> easyu: & you can't write to it ? o.O ???
<Sir_Fawnpug> bigfoot1, what I usually do is install partition, leave space for ubunut and install windows, because windows wants to kill grub.
<Sir_Fawnpug> But it shouldn't delete the ubunut partition.
<Sir_Fawnpug> or partitions, rather.
<frogzoo> easyu: ls -ld /media/sda4
<Sir_Fawnpug> Not unless you tell it to.
<elias_> which kernel to use on a centrino laptop?
<frogzoo> elias_: 686
<ompaul> mezzrricki, that was not clever, have you a live CD handy, it is the easiest way to do this in a semi comfortable way (i.e. with a gui)
<elias_> pre dual core
<easyu> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-07-18 22:59 /media/sda4
<elias_> frogzoo: the 686 kernel does weird things on my machine!
<mezzrricki> I can do terminal. I'm just not sure which group I need to put myself back into
<frogzoo> easyu: chown easyu:easyu /dev/sda4
<bigfoot1> Sir_Fawnpug: i'm tyring to understand what you're saying.
<elias_> frogzoo: there is a 90 seconds delay between decompressing kernel image message and first HDD access and ALSA does not work somehow!
<frogzoo> elias_: ummm... & 386 doesn't?
<bigfoot1> Sir_Fawnpug how is that different from what kalila did
<elias_> no 386 works perfectly
<frogzoo> elias_: oh, that's a bug - toshiba lappie?
<bigfoot1> Sir_Fawnpug: kalila had his toshiba laptop's ubuntu partition erased when he put in WinXP.
<atsugnam> ack, can get gdm display to work fine, but when I try to log in, it goes all wack
<truz_`24> what was the new kernel fix for?
<bigfoot1> Sir_Fawnpug: let me ask you this question, to understand what you're saying: so if that's what you do, what do you discourage me to do?
<kalila> bigfoot1: I haven;t had a parition there, i just knew it did, it's an old laptop, so they might have changed things
<atsugnam> run through as many nvidia and screen res pages as I can find, has anyone else had any luck with toshiba 420Go chipsets and nvidia driver?
<elias_> frogzoo: even speedstepping is incredibly slow on 686. (Vaio VGN-S560P)
<kintaro> hi guys..whats the difference of xen and vmware?
<bigfoot1> Sir_Fawnpug: in other words, what should I not do if i want to keep my ubuntu partition?
<bigfoot1> kalila: you just knew it did what?
<atsugnam> bigfoot1, the toshiba recovery disks use symantec ghost, and it nukes any partitions on the drive
<elias_> frogzoo: anything I can do?
<bigfoot1> atsugnam: i see
<Sir_Fawnpug> bigfoot1, the reason I install windows first is because you have to go back with a livecd and chroot into your system and run grub.
<frogzoo> elias_: there's a bug in launchpad about this - apparently a bios setting can fix it, but the sony bios is crap so I"m assuming you'll just need to stick to 386 till it's fixed in kernel
<easyu> frogzoo, i did: sudo chown easyu:easyu /dev/sda4, but that did not change anything.
<bigfoot1> Sir_Fawnpug: but i don' think i can do that, can i? You see, I already have Ubuntu installed
<Sir_Fawnpug> atsugnam, oh, wow, yeah, that's not good. I thought he was doing a "vanilla" install of windows.
<frogzoo> easyu: are you logged in as easyu ?
<bigfoot1> atsugnam: so in my case, I've got Dell.
<bilss_> hi
<atsugnam> has anyone in here had any luck with nvidia 420Go video cards and the nvidia drivers?
<elias_> frogzoo: yes, Vaio BIOS sucks! Vaio sucks all together! Would never buy one again!
<Sir_Fawnpug> bigfoot1, sure you can, you can chroot into any complete system.
<bigfoot1> do you know if Dell Recovery CD's will nuke any other partitions?
<atsugnam> no idea
<bilss_> frogzoo: hows wine install doing
<Sir_Fawnpug> bigfoot1, I'm not sure honestly.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I haven't bought an OEM computer in a long time.
<bigfoot1> i'm scared
<atsugnam> but, likely to do so as most recovery disks use disk images (faster than a whole install
<deep__> Hun
<frogzoo> elias_: I've got a vaio & I like it - just wish I could boot from usb/pcmcia but I'm happy otherwise
<deep__> hum**
<deep__> Hi
<deep__> :)
<bigfoot1> and this is even if UBuntu is on its own partition?
<frogzoo> bilss_: cryptic? how do you mean?
<bigfoot1> maybe I should just leave Win Xp out.
<Sir_Fawnpug> bigfoot1, if it's on the same harddrive probably. That's why I don't like those ghost CDs
<K-J158> bonjour
<atsugnam> yes, the image tools nuke partitions by default (auto setup to do it)
<bilss_> frogzoo; saw you in thr wine chat about a week ago maybe more
<bigfoot1> Sir_Fawnpug: i wish there was a way that i could tell whether the CD-rom that I have (from Dell) will nuke or not.
<b1shop> i had an entry in fstab for an ntfs data drive.  i reformatted it vfat, not fstab won't mount it
<easyu> yes, logged in as user, frogzoo.
<K-J158> hem
<Sir_Fawnpug> Why they just can't do something like tar.bz2 and unroll into the filesystem.
<Sir_Fawnpug> bigfoot1, well in that case, if it probably says it'll delete everything, believe it.
<frogzoo> easyu: ls -ld /media/sda4
<K-J158> i would like that aMsn can shows the arabic characters... which font i've to use ?
<bob_> hello, could anyone help me with setting up my mic on SB Live?
<easyu> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-07-18 22:59 /media/sda4, maybe /media needs to update from /dev ?
<Lynoure> bob_: si there some special things about sb live? Usually just unmute mike from the mixer, maybe set on mike boost and plug mike in.
<lassegs> b1shop: you should change "ntfs" to "vfat"
<frogzoo> easyu: thought you chowned it to easyu ?
<lassegs> b1shop: in fstab that is
<bigfoot1> ok, Sir_Fawnpug. i think i'll play safe. When I give the PC to its new owner, I'll just hand the WinXP Cd to her, but not install it. She can install it if she wants/dares. I'll leave my comp with Ubuntu Os, as it is now.
<bob_> the thing is i don't have "mic" in the channels at all
<bigfoot1> So next question:
<bilss_> ok here we go got postfix going with tls no pop hot to connect to thunderbird mail client  place fqdn i n incoming and outgoing mail but no jot potfix local network 127.0.0.1/8
<bob_> an the input tab is missing in kmixer
<easyu> my username is hope, frogzoo.
<b1shop> lassegs, did that.  then mount -a.  still gives errors
<Lynoure> bob_: what if you run   alsamixer   from the command line?
<bigfoot1> how do i set the UBuntu PC for its new owner. 1) having ubuntu ask for password
<lassegs> b1shop: whats the errors?
<bigfoot1> for her password
<bilss_> DBO: its mountain green today tate really good
<frogzoo> easyu: chown hope:hope /dev/sda4
<Compaq>  '<
<easyu> i did that, frogzoo.
<Jesus> Someone in here (fyrestrtr) told me to run $ xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.se, to fix one of my keyboard problems, and now I got more problems... I can't change tty (i.e. Ctrl+Alt+FX doesn't work), and I cant write right paranthesises.
<b1shop> lassegs, unknown fstab entry
<kintaro> hi guys..whats the difference of xen and vmware
<bigfoot1>  '<
<frogzoo> easyu: sudo chown hope:hope /dev/sda4          (soz)
<easyu> but with sudo.
<easyu> yes, that is what i did.
<lassegs> b1shop: i think it should look like this
<bob_> Lynoure: i don't have mic level in alsamixer as well
<lassegs> b1shop:  /dev/hda1 /mnt/fat/ vfat chmod=000 0 0
<bilss_> xen is the much the same as vmware but its for virtualization of linux os at the moment good howto for both vmware and xen at www.howtoforge.com
<Jesus> Someone in here (fyrestrtr) told me to run $ xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.se, to fix one of my keyboard problems, and now I got more problems... I can't change tty (i.e. Ctrl+Alt+FX doesn't work), and I cant write right paranthesises. Help?
<frogzoo> easyu: unmount the drive, unplug it & plug it back in again....
<bilss_> kintaro: see the answer
<bob_> Lynoure: and whatever capture channel i choose it says L R CAPTURE in red
<elias_> frogzoo: I ran into so much bullshit with mine. The rescue CD drama, the fact that the Vaio software did not want to recognize my machine as vaio anymore, just because I changed the partition table, the display died and you can't imagine how much bulshit I had to go through to get it fixed in canada just because I bought it in the US, ... no bios updates because not recognized as vaio, ...
<easyu> frogzoo, sda1 is /
<b1shop> lassegs, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5
<elias_> frogzoo: anyhow, do you know the but number in launchpad?
<kintaro> bilss_..hhmmm..thanks..
<tuxtheslacker> what are the save and exit keys in vi?
<kindor> tux: :wq!
<frogzoo> elias_: it's a sony...
<Lynoure> bob_: Then fixing this would take more time/concentration than I have at the moment. Sorry. :/
<lassegs> b1shop: sure its a fat partition?
<bob_> Lynoure: ok i see
<b1shop> lassegs,  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /media/Data mounts it.  i just can't get fstab to work
<easyu> i will try with a restart now, frogzoo, thank you.
<bob_> anyone else have time to help me fix my mic on kubuntu?
<frogzoo> easyu: so what's sda4 doing mounted at /media ?  methinks you should mount this somewhere other than /media
<lassegs> b1shop: ok, i dont know whats wrong. gottago. good luck!
<easyu> frogzoo, should i change it in fstab ?
<easyu> i never understood that buggy /media circus ...
<b1shop> got it
<b1shop> next questions.  what;s that grab entry to remember last booted OS?
<b1shop> grub*
<b1shop> "default=saved"
<b1shop> nevermind!  ;-)
<frogzoo> elias_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/50313
<imsai> anyone  who's got epson scanner to work with epkowa ? iscan ?
<bigfoot1> in terminal , how do i check if something is in repositiory+
<bigfoot1> ?
<bart3k> bigfoot1: apt-cache search something
<bigfoot1> bart3k: i got so many hits.
<bigfoot1> bart3k: is there a way to limit the search to just the "title field" or filename field+?
<bart3k> bigfoot1: apt-cache search something|grep what you want ;p
<bigfoot1> will that limit it to just filename +
<bigfoot1> ?
<frogzoo> easyu: yes, edit /etc/fstab
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: apt-cache takes regex arguments
<bigfoot1> fyrestrtr: wthat's regex
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> i'm a synaptic boy.
<marzec> greetings, could someone point me to a channel that could help me with a wireless usb card related problem?
<bigfoot1> in synaptic, you can choose to limit searches to just filenames
<bigfoot1> i thought terminal can do this, too.
<marzec> or does anyone in here have experience with the wg111 usb stick ( from hell/netgear )?
<snoops> I find the deskbar applet in gnome to be so incredibly handy - but whenever I reboot it freezes and has a hell of a time
<snoops> is there alternatives?
<ThaZZa> Hey All.. Can anyone help me with a permissions issue while mounting a drive?
<Jesus> Someone in here (fyrestrtr) told me to run $ xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.se, to fix one of my keyboard problems, and now I got more problems... I can't change tty (i.e. Ctrl+Alt+FX doesn't work), and I cant write right paranthesises. Help?
<snoops> freezes - and stops gnome-panel from loading properly so I have to kill the applet then it all finishes loading
<dooglus> bigfoot1: you can do something like "apt-cache search web browser | grep -i browser" to search for packages with both 'web' and 'browser' in their name or description; the 'grep' bit will filter out all the ones which don't have 'browser' in the short description
<seamus_ie> anyone know how to change mouse speed in X
<bigfoot1> dooglus: how can i make a simple search in just the filename. say i want to see if there's a program that has the word "fox" in it
<mille> Anyone of you guys know where I can get Enemy-Territory without having to register? Thanks in advance!
<daxxar> http://www.g4tv.com/pile_landing.aspx?video_key=9038&pop=t
<daxxar> Eh
<daxxar> Never mind that. I don't know how it got on my clipboard, nor how it got in here. :|
<daxxar> I don't even know what it is. :o
<Lordveda> hello world
<imsai> someone who could please help me with my scanner :) i did set /dev/usb/scanner0 in /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf , it won't work ..
<Lordveda> Is there an official online site for Palm handheld related questions for Ubuntu?
<imsai> ( i did get it to work in debian 2 years ago, strange it wont work in ubuntu thou .. )
<LjL> imsai: have you enabled epkowa (and disabled epson) in dll.conf?
<imsai> LjL: no epson is enabled
<LjL> imsai: try disabling it
<imsai> :) nice i'll fix that!
<Lordveda> imsai: I get some weird attitude with the USB ports for my handheld
<dooglus> bigfoot1: "apt-cache --names-only search fox" will do it
<imsai> Lordveda: Okey
<Lordveda> I need to make a static link to a static USB port so that gpilotd could listen to and hence sync with the Palm handheld
<Lordveda> this doesn't happen to me
<gatekeeper> bigfoot1: find / -name fox
<gatekeeper> bigfoot1: what I have given is for searching for files on your hdd
<imsai> LjL: "could not send command to scanner , check the scanner's status" this message do i get trying to start 'iscan'
<LjL> imsai: run "scanimage -L" from root, does it show any scanner? and what about "sane-find-scanner"?
<someothernick> anyone know of a app like waste for ubuntu?
<imsai> LjL: No scanners were identified. it says, when trying command "scanimage -L"
<LjL> imsai: ok, what about sane-find-scanner then?
<imsai> LjL: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON] , product=0x010f [EPSON Scanner 010F] , chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:005:005
<imsai>  when i try sane-find-scanner
<easyu> can i change the partition label for hdd4 ?
<LjL> imsai: edit /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf and comment out the line saying usb /dev/usb/scanner0  --  instead, add one saying   usb 0x4b8 0x010f
<mezzrricki> can somone help me reset my permissions?
<LMJ_Work> what's happening mezzrricki  ?
<imsai> LjL: yes i did, it wont work , hmm strange
<trev__> ok, i can't look at any files within my windows partitians, how do I fix that?
<mezzrricki> I was trying to add my user to a dba group such that I could administer oracle, though I foolishly used usermod. this took me out of the admin group
<hayden> is there a downloadable version of Ubuntu Server Guide by Ubuntu Documentation Team (to buy)?
<imsai> LjL: this should not be in epkowa.conf ? > scsi EPSON
<LjL> imsai: i'm not sure it can do any harm, but comment it out. it won't be useful for your USB scanner
<imsai> LjL: yeah, i'll do so
<trev__> when I try to look at a ntfs partitian i get a "Unable to mount the selected volume message", i only need read support
<LjL> imsai: remember to be root when running scanimage, otherwise it'll always behave like it isn't finding anything
<troozers> anyone know where you put the smb configuration for autofs?  it used to be /etc/auto.smb, but it has a script in there now :(
<P1N3R> hey
<P1N3R> can i get some help?
<imsai> LjL: thx, mate! i'm loggedin as "root"
<dooglus> P1N3R: just ask
<P1N3R> grub is showing an error 22
<P1N3R> so i cant load either windows xp or linux
<LjL> imsai: also do something, just to be sure... in dll.conf, comment out *everything* except the epkowa (and perhaps "net")
<trev__> can anyone please tell me how to mount a ntfs partisian
<imsai> LjL: thx, i allready did that, thx thou!
<imsai> LjL: heh, i worked with this for 3 hours now :), making me insane, ironic when i'm struggling with sane :)
<P1N3R> i have two pcs showing this kind of symptom now
<MenZa> !ntfs
<LjL> !ntfs > trev__
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dooglus> trev__: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/ntfs" or some such
<MenZa> LjL: bleh.
<P1N3R> linux worked fine, so did windows
<P1N3R> then all of a sudden it didnt
<ThaZZa> ubotu: Can i ask you a question?
<P1N3R> and on the other, i cant boot into linux at al
<ubotu> I know nothing about Can i ask you a question? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<trev__> thx
<P1N3R> i dont even see GRUB
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: you need to fix the mbr: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/55749-grub-error-22-a.html
<MenZa> ThaZZa: ubotu is a bot.
<dooglus> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<LjL> imsai: i know, i've had trouble with that too in the past... problem is, perhaps you're having a problem that i've also had, but since here it's been working for a while now, i don't quite remember the possible culprits =)
<ThaZZa> MenZa: Oh well, can i ask you a question then? about mounts?
<bigfoot1> what do you call the top and bottom horizontal areas on a Ubuntu desktop?
<P1N3R> gatekeeper, i cant boot into windows xp setup
<MenZa> ThaZZa: ask the channel :)
<dooglus> bigfoot1: they're panels
<bigfoot1> where, for example, the clock is?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: ok
<P1N3R> its hanging
<bigfoot1> thanks
<Khamael> will there ever be a flash 8 or above for ubuntu/linux?
<ThaZZa> MenZa: Tried that like 15 mins ago.. twice.. got no answer.
<bigfoot1> Khamael: good question
<MenZa> !patience > ThaZZa
<MenZa> :)
<bigfoot1> many sites require version 8 now, don't they?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: you have a windows install cd?
<dooglus> Khamael: there will be a flash 9 I think
<linux3> hey can someone help me with my wireless card
<dooglus> Khamael: they're skipping flash 8
<bigfoot1> dooglus: really?
<bigfoot1> for linux/
<linux3> with dhcp i won't get an ip
<bigfoot1> ?
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: yes i do
<Lynoure> ThaZZa: no, you just mentioned you had a "permission issue" not which kind...
<linux3> with static setup it can get an ip but drops the connection soon after
<Dagataka> ubotu xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<imsai> LjL: kind that you offer to help, mate!!
<linux3> anyone know anything about how to fix this
<ThaZZa> MenZa: I am just having trouble with permissions on a mounted ext3 drive.. I need to know how to override the permissions, when you are mounting a drive, so all users can read the drive.
<linux3> it is for an intel ipw3945
<P1N3R> gatekeeper, it just hangs though...
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: go into the bios and make the CD the first thing it boots from rather than the hdd
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I read it somewhere
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: your install cd?
<P1N3R> but its detecting it gatekeeper, and you can say 'boot from cd', and then it just hangs after pressing enter
<imsai> LjL: with "sane-find-scanner" it did find found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON] , product=0x010f [EPSON Scanner 010F]  , strange it wont .. hmm telephone rings, brb
<dooglus> bigfoot1: macromedia say: "Based on the short time frame between announcing Flash Player 8 and Flash Player 8.5, we decided to work on developing a Linux version for Flash Player 8.5, which will ship after the Windows and Mac versions.
<ThaZZa> MenZa: I am sure it is only a 3 second question..
<LjL> imsai: oh try this     chmod g+rw /proc/bus/usb/001/00* ; chown root:scanner /proc/bus/usb/001/00*    (still all as root)
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: sounds like a hardware issue or a damaged CD
<bigfoot1> ah
<Oliver_123> hello
<dooglus> ThaZZa: mount -o umask=0 /dev/??? /mount/point
<}btorch{> hello
<}btorch{> hey anyone here heard about pyramid based on ubuntu
<bigfoot1> dooglus: you rounded 8.5 to 9, eh+
<P1N3R> gatekeeper, i have tried two copies of the installation cd
<bigfoot1> ?
<Oliver_123> i can't capture audio from the jack device
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I think I read something else that plans for 8.5 had been put off, too; but maybe not...
<CyDrive> anyone here reccomend a good c++ compiler with an ide and a good graphics library dosent matter about 3d at least 2d
<ThaZZa> dooglus: Thanks tried that.. Keeps winging about wrong fs type.. Yet i am not picking a type.
<dooglus> bigfoot1: maybe this?  http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2006/05/yes_virginia_th.cfm
<imsai> LjL: i got libusb:005:005 should i try "/proc/bus/usb/005/00*" instead ?
<Oliver_123> is there someone who hase experience with alsa and jack?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: it's FAT3"?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: sounds like a visit to your local computer supplier to me, may you CDROM is broken
<dooglus> ThaZZa: it's FAT32?
<LjL> CyDrive: *the* C/C++ compiler is GCC. as for the IDE, you just pick one... perhaps Eclipse. or anjuta.
<ThaZZa> dooglus: Ext3, or Riser i think.
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: its booting the Ubuntu live cd fine...
<LjL> imsai: yeah, i guess so
<P1N3R> and Kubuntu live cd
<ThaZZa> dooglus: It is from a working linux box.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: mount -t reiserfs -o umask=0 /dev/??? /mount/point
<dooglus> ThaZZa: oh, I see!
<ThaZZa> dooglus: Same error about fs. :-(
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: hmmm don't know what to say
<dooglus> ThaZZa: if it's a remote filesystem then you don't want to mount the device... you want to use smbfs or cifs or sshfs or nfs or one of those network-y filesystems
<ThaZZa> dooglus: tailing the logs tells me the command umask is not a vaild option.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: how is the filesystem shared/exported?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: I guess reiserfs doesn't have a umask option, right
<ThaZZa> dooglus: No.. not a remote file system.. Another drive, moved temp from the other machine to this one.. It is hdb1
<P1N3R> ok gatekeeper thankyou for your help
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: i have another issue if you dont mind?
<user-land> thank you, frogzoo, now outside /media sudo chown works again.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: the filesystem is mounted on the remote machine, right?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: I see what you mean now.  you've physically moved the disk over.
<ThaZZa> dooglus: Yes.. for a couple of days, so i can get some data off the drive.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: if it's a Linux filesystem (reiserfs or ext3 for example) then it has permissions - some folders are only readable for certain users.
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: you can download bootdisk from www.bootdisk.com don't know if that is of any help to you?
<ThaZZa> dooglus: I want to put it back in the machine after these days, in same state it came out.
<i10neorg> I'm familiar with Debian, and am installing Ubuntu on a free partition to evaluate for my Dad.
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: that will allow me to boot?
<ThaZZa> dooglus: Is there no way of making it mount so everyone can read the fs.. Or do i need to chown -R for the filesystem as root?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: you'll need to either (1) change the permissions on the disk (which you probably don't want to do, 'cos you borrowed the disk and don't want to change it), (2) log in as a user who has permission to read the files (you may have to make a new user with the right uid for this) or (3) become root, which solves all the problems
<imsai> LjL: i did add usbcore
<imsai> usb-uhci to /etc/modules , it doesn't work anyway , i will stop buzzing your a** now :) , thx for your help man!...
<fourat> hello
<i10neorg> Did a netboot install, let it update grub (it saw my Debian install as well), reboot.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: I wouldn't chown it - the disk's owner will be pissed off with you, won't he?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: should do if you are able to burn it onto a CD somehow
<fourat> lpstat wont detect any printer in my lan, here's what it says :
<fourat> ~# lpstat -p
<fourat> lpstat: No destinations added.
<ThaZZa> dooglus: I just feel this would be stupid way of doing it, as it would change all the owners, and stuff up when i put it back in the old system.
<i10neorg> Saw grub with the new ubuntu entries as well as my pre-existing debian ones.
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: i have this pc to burn with, so thats no problem
<ThaZZa> dooglus: Any other ideas? if not chown?
<LjL> imsai: oh wait, try removing usb-uhci and adding usb-ohci instead
<i10neorg> Boot into ubuntu and was presented with a console login prompt.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: chown is (1) in my monster sentence above.  (2) and (3) are better.
<imsai> LjL: okey, i'll try :) ..
<i10neorg> I was expecting some sort of second stage of the install???
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: i have another problem. This pc has Linux installed, yet it boots straight to windows over Linux
<dooglus> ThaZZa: ie. either make a user with the right uid, or use root to copy the files, and chown *your* copies,  *after* you've copied them
<P1N3R> GRUB doesnt even show
<imsai> LjL: guess i've to reboot then ..
<ThaZZa> dooglus: ok so check the ids in when as root. and make a user with the same id?
<LjL> imsai: (leave /etc/modules alone for the moment, just rmmod usb-uhci and modprobe usb-ohci... you'll change modules later if it works)
<dooglus> ThaZZa: mount the partition, and do an "ls -l" on the place you can't read
<LjL> imsai: no, no need to reboot
<imsai> LjL: okey! :)
<}btorch{> is chkcconfig not part of basic debootstrap install ?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: you don't need to be root to see the permissions on the folder you can't get into
<i10neorg> Should there be a second stage to an install where X gets setup and whatnot?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: 'cd' as far as you can go, then 'ls -l' to see the permissions
<imsai> LjL: :) , FATAL: Module usb_ohci not found.
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: never had to do that but this may help: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<ThaZZa> dooglus: once the drive is mounted, only root can gain access to the mount path and do a ls.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: do an "ls -ld" on the mount path itself
<action09> hi !
<ThaZZa> dooglus: i have a group setup that is same gid for the old and new system, and the user i am as is part of this group.
<i10neorg> Should I just manually start the second stage of the install?
<LjL> imsai: right. i was trying that on debian (that's where i have the scanner). try modprobe ohci-hcd instead
<i10neorg> If so, what's the command?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: and this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<froop> can anyone give me a little hand? i installed dapper yesterday on my laptop and everything was going quite nicely and it told me there were some updates to install
<fourat> lpstat wont detect any printer in my lan, here's what it says :
<dooglus> ThaZZa: does the directory have read and execute perissions for the group?
<fourat> ~# lpstat -p
<froop> so i let it go 12 hours on my dialup, no errors anywhere in the install bit and it tells me to reboot, i reboot and now after the post screen i just get a blank screen with a flashing cursor, hdd works for about 30 seconds then all is quiet
<fourat> lpstat wont detect any printer in my lan, here's what it says :
<fourat> lpstat: No destinations added.
<fourat> i cant add a cups-shared printer :(
<ThaZZa> dooglus: drwxrwx--- 9 root users 4096 2006-07-18 11:02 /isis/
<imsai> LjL: that went nice!
<ThaZZa> dooglus: group is users.. mount path is /isis
<dooglus> ThaZZa: anyone in group 'users' should be able to get in there
<action09> i've a question while using evolution/spamassassin, i try to learn the bayesian classifier with spam doing this: "sa-learn --spam --showdots --mbox ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.sbd/SPAMS"   and i got each time a segmentation error; is my command nok ? i think too that the mailbox format is used ,because it's one file.. correct ?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: did you just add yourself to 'users'?  or were you in it already?
<Dimensions> hi when i ssh my pc i can access one of my pc but when i try to access the first one from other one it can't access the other one
<dooglus> action09: I use this: sa-learn --spam --mbox --progress < ~/.evolution/mail/local/Spam
<NsHQ> http://world3.monstersgame.co.uk/?ac=vid&vid=38043755
<dooglus> action09: I think maybe you need the '<'?
<imsai> LjL: No scanners were identified. when trying scanimage -L
<user-land> how can i change partition labels ?
<ThaZZa> dooglus: more /etc/group users:x:100:thazza
<action09> dooglus  ok i'll do it right now i'll tell you thanks man
<ThaZZa> dooglus: added myself with command, addgroup thazza users
<dooglus> action09: the man page disagrees with me though - so maybe that's not the problem
<LjL> imsai: try the chmod command again, it might have reverted to the previous permissions when loading the new module
<i10neorg> What to do when Boot Installation Media -> Download, Install Grub Reboot -> Reboot Into Console (NO X or further prompting) ???
<}btorch{> how can I get a list of files of a pkg that is installed on my system ?
<dooglus> ThaZZa: you need to log out and in again for the group to take effect.
<ThaZZa> dooglus: lol
<dooglus> ThaZZa: doing a "ssh thazza@localhost" is enough
<}btorch{> I have chroot to a partition where I installed unbuntu with debootstrap and I would like to slim it down
<dooglus> ThaZZa: assuming you have an sshd running
<}btorch{> remvoing some pkgs
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: do you know which bootdisk i need?
<ThaZZa> dooglus: Works now.. Yes reconnected via ssh
<action09> dooglus and all: bayes: bayes db version 0 is not able to be used, aborting! at /usr/share/perl5/Mail/SpamAssassin/BayesStore/DBM.pm line 195. ..and a segfault, it's more a configuration problem on my sied so ?
<ndlovu> what's the best strategy for mounting samba shares? I currently mount them through fstab, using a credentials file. the trouble is that I have to manually mount them again each time I reboot.
<ThaZZa> dooglus: learn something new everyday.. was wondering how it updated the /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<jrib> }btorch{: for your first question, I think the answer is: dpkg -L package_name
<imsai> LjL: no luck, i should have i look at epkowa.conf again ..
<dooglus> action09: sounds like you're using an old database.
<Sakireth> Which video card driver is faster for my ATI Radeon 9600 XT, 'ati', 'radeon', or 'fglrx'?
<ThaZZa> dooglus: looks like the problem is fixed. .Thanks for your help.
<dooglus> ThaZZa: don't understand it myself - the 'adduser' updates /etc/group, but that's not enough.
<kbukhari> hello all
<wastrel> Sakireth:  fglrx will be faster for 3d
<}btorch{> jrib, yeah just tried dpkg-query -l
<Sakireth> wastrel: and for 2d?
<kbukhari> i want to install yahoo on 6.0.6
<wastrel> Sakireth:  dunno, not a great difference as far as i can tell.
<kbukhari> with apth
<Seveas> kbukhari, applications  internet  gaim
<kbukhari> how can i ?
<Seveas> kbukhari, that can do yahoo
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: I would guess at Windows XP Fresh Install not exactly sure
<dooglus> ThaZZa: you might have found that "newgrp users" would have fixed it without the need to ssh in again
<kbukhari> no
<kbukhari> yahoo
<imsai> LjL: maby its because i did alien an .rpm package with iscan ?
<i10neorg> what should I see after the first reboot after booting insallation media?
<Seveas> you cannot install the yahoo proprietary crud via apt
<Sakireth> wastrel: Hmm.. how to get fglrx? Followed the howto's, but i got the SGI line at the glxinfo thingy. But i did get 3D acceleration
<kbukhari> i want to use yahoo's client for linux
<Wolfman-K> how can I make a service like psybnc load on start up?
<}btorch{> so I simple apt-get remove alsa-utils should do the trick right
<sorush20> I have a pentium four 3ghz I don't knoow if its a 686 or 386?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=307654
<LjL> imsai: bleah, don't do that. but, no, i don't think that'd be the culprit
<}btorch{> wierd is that a dpkg --get-selections shows it as deinstall
<ThaZZa> dooglus: computers.. Grrr. lol
<}btorch{> why not just removed ?
<imsai> LjL: hehe!
<ThaZZa> dooglus: all my issues are sorted now.. Thanks Man.. :D
<wastrel> Sakireth:  the howto worked for me...
<kbukhari> kokoko1,  hello
<froop> ...nobody?
<dooglus> action09: check this out: http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos/2005-May/046914.html
<action09> dooglus  thx
<dooglus> thansen: you're welcome
<kbukhari> kokoko1,  hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AAnnecy-103-1-11-135.w193-251.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> sorush20:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gnoshi> hi - a quick question - what is or how does one create a .dsc file for use with pbuilder?
<wastrel> sorush20:  the cpu family line will probably say 6
<jrib> gnoshi: well you can download the source with apt-get source or you can read the guide on help.ubuntu.com for packaging
<samu2> hmm \w in my regexp doesnt seem to match scandinavian chars, any ideas?
<Sakireth> [15:47]  <Sakireth> wastrel: Hmm.. how to get fglrx? Followed the howto's, but i got the SGI line at the glxinfo thingy. But i did get 3D acceleration
<gnoshi> ah - I was looking in the wiki under the pbuilder howto
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: that process says i should use the Ubuntu installation cd, i only have a Live cd. WIll that work as well?
<wastrel> Sakireth:  howtos worked for me.  you need to make sure that 1. the fglrx module is running, and 2. the xorg.conf is set to use the fglrx driver.
<MrRagga> hi, my reiserfs partitions are messed up, does anybody know some good tools to recover? i've already tried testdisk
<LjL> imsai: perhaps try   export SANE_DEBUG_EPKOWA=128  , and then again scanimage -L
<wheelswitch> what is the bash command to show where your data is stored? like makes it easier to find big files / folders
<action09> dooglus  same :/ i remove all bayes* in ~/.spamassassin, stopped sa, i did a sa-learn --sync -D which told me this time "[22868]  dbg: bayes: files locked, now unlocking lock
<action09> [22868]  dbg: locker: safe_unlock: unlink /home/action09/.spamassassin/bayes.lock
<action09> " it seems ok but while i'm learning now again it segfault another time
<Wolfman-K> hello, does anyone know how can I make a service like psybnc load on start up?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: I think so you could try this first: grub-install /dev/hda http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<action09> wheelswitch kdirstat - graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities may help
<dooglus> Wolfman-K: look in /etc/init.d and /etc/rc2.d
<LjL> wheelswitch: "du | sort -n" perhaps. that'll show all folders and subfolders sorted by size. might take a while
<mezzrricki> can someone help me restore admin privledges?
<froop> anyone know why i would get a blank screen after the bios screen after installing updates ?
<AngryElf> if I close a terminal is the buffer deleted or saved somewhere?
<wheelswitch> cheers LjL
<dooglus> wheelswitch: do you know about the graphical tool which shows where your disk space is being used?
<Shak-> is it possible to lock my iwconfig settings depending on the mode? e.g. if I move to mode monitor im unassociated to an AP, then when I come back to Managed im randomly connected to some ap in my area
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: i tried it last night, i couldnt get it working
<Sakireth> Hmm.. how to get fglrx? Followed the howto's, but i got the SGI line at the glxinfo thingy. But i did get 3D acceleration
<dooglus> wheelswitch: it's called 'baobab'
<dooglus> !info baobab
<ubotu> baobab: graphical tool to analyse directory trees. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 584 kB
<wheelswitch> dooglus:  no
<wheelswitch> ill give it a look
<dooglus> wheelswitch: it's relatively nice
<dooglus> wheelswitch: looks quite a lot like 'treesize' on windows
<wheelswitch> thanks action09 dooglus
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: try the other method, there is a dapper text installer which may give you more control which you can download, the alt cd
<dooglus> action09: you could try #spamassassin here on freenode
<Sakireth> anyone?
<action09> dooglus  i cross post yeah /0\  thanks anyway for your help
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: the other method?
* Sakireth cries
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<action09> anyway i'm using Ubuntu till Breezy and i did dist-upgrade each new release but now for days i'have lot of apps killing/vanishing/stopping by themselves: gaim, firefox,rhythmbox.. i don't understandhow can i search for clues, strace maybe..
<Sir_Fawnpug> Jesus christ I must be a nerd
<Sir_Fawnpug> I just recorded a song about my monitor dying.
<JohnRobert> tell me about it
<JohnRobert> oh
<dooglus> action09: you could run the apps inside gdm I guess
* Sakireth cries
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: I am not an expert on grub, so far not had your misfortune (crosses fingers :-) )
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: where can i get the installation cd?
<dooglus> action09: or turn on core-dumping
<user-land> is a firewall activated by default ? can i disable it ?
<P1N3R> the one that is talked of
<P1N3R> ?
<Sakireth> mwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeheheehhehe i want fglrx! :"(
<Sir_Fawnpug> Sakireth, yes, it's very sad.
<user-land> where can i access the partitioner ?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: ubuntu one?
<Sakireth> Sir_Fawnpug: Myeah.
<dooglus> user-land: "fdisk"?
<user-land> oh ...
<Spec> !firewall > user-land
<action09> dooglus  to generate a core-dump, i'll check thanks
<dooglus> user-land: the firewall is always on, but by default allows everything
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: yes. i have the live cd, just not the installation cd. unless that is what is talked about?
<Jesus> <Sir_Fawnpug> Don't wear out my name!
<mezzrricki> can someone help with groups?
<gnoshi> out of curiosity, has anyone managed to get zfone working?
<jrib> mezzrricki: what about them?
<user-land> dooglus, thanks, can i switch it off ?
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: you using breezy or dapper?
<Sakireth> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mezzrricki> getting myself back into the admin group
<}btorch{> damn it I removed gcc-4.0-base and it removed aptitude, apt-utils and apt
<dooglus> user-land: it's built into the kernel, so I don't think so.  but it has no rules by default, so it's effective off
<}btorch{> how can i get that back since i don't have apt anymore
<jrib> mezzrricki: do you have any accounts with sudo access or have you enabled root?
<}btorch{> :-(
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: i dont know the difference?
<dooglus> user-land: it's on, but doing nothing - allowing all connections, blocking nothing
<mezzrricki> no root, no other sudoers
<definity> is there a way to get my infrared working so i can see data comming in?
<dooglus> }btorch{: you still have "dpkg"?
<mezzrricki> I did a number on myself
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: 6.06?
<}btorch{> yes
<jrib> mezzrricki: reboot and choose recovery mode from grub, then: adduser your_user_name admin
<dooglus> }btorch{: you still have a bunch of .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<definity> how can i do it anyone knw?
<mezzrricki> alright I'll be back
<Sakireth> aww COME ON!~
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: that's dapper :-) http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<}btorch{> yes
<Sakireth> all i'm asking for is video card help :(*
<mezzrricki> thank you
<}btorch{> all there
<}btorch{> cool
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: dapper livecdalso allows you to install
<dooglus> }btorch{: hopefully "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apt*.deb" will sort you out
<Sir_Fawnpug> Jesus, my apologies, oh exalted one.
<newtux> /win close
<wheelswitch> action09 dooglus : it was a nice tool indeed, thanks!
<Arclite> Do LiveCDs have any history of problems that affect the computer after rebooting into the normal OS?
<dooglus> }btorch{: actually, you might want to be a bit more careful about exactly which .deb files you use, but you get the idea
<Jesus> <Sir_Fawnpug> np ;)
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: is that the installation cd then?
<tristanmike> Has anyone any experience installing the "ePSXe" that can give me a hand ?
<action09> wheelswitch i saw it first time on windows, windirstat, but it's an open source tool afair
<dooglus> wheelswitch: if you just want to find big files, you can "find . -size +1M -ls" (where the 1M means 1 meg, and can be changed to whatever you like)
<action09> very useful tool
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: it is now :-) but like I said there is the alt CD which I think comes with the old text installer
<}btorch{> ok it just depends on some other stuff that also got removed , i thought by uninstalling gcc-4.0-base I would removing only gcc4 since I want to installed gcc3.x
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: you should have an icon on the desktop Install
<wheelswitch> nah, more about finding big dirs
<dooglus> }btorch{: you're going to have to chase down the dependencies yourself, but hopefully they'll all be in that cache dir
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: yes
<P1N3R> i do
<dooglus> }btorch{: if not, you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to hunt them down.
<P1N3R> i'll give it a try eh?
<dooglus> }btorch{: makes you appreciate apt-get doesn't it?
<}btorch{> yes
<i10neorg> Any reason why after rebooting from the first stage of the installation I'd get a console login prompt instead of the second stage of the install?
<calamari> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> join #Kde
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: good luck
<dooglus> }btorch{: I just tried removing gcc-4.0-base, and it told me: The following packages will be REMOVED cpp-4.0 g++-4.0 gcc-4.0 gcc-4.0-base libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<Paddy_EIRE> hi
<definity> has any one here used kismet?
<Sakireth> ...
<Sakireth> oops
<Sakireth> i forgot.. offtopic channel
<calamari> anyone else having trouble checking their yahoo mail?
<dooglus> }btorch{: no idea why it took apt-get away from you
<Sakireth> Can anyone please help me with this problem?
<Spec> Sakireth: so, what's your problem?
<Sakireth> well
<Sakireth> Video card.
<Spec> Sakireth: please don't ask if someone will help you
<}btorch{> no
<Paddy_EIRE> ATI
<Sakireth> I try installing FGLRX and stuff..
<}btorch{> it never told me that
<Sakireth> according to the howto. tried it all, sadly, i still get the SGI line
<dooglus> }btorch{: are you sure you didn't accidentally type 'sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.0-base apt'?
<gatekeeper> calamari: tried it this morning and ok, hang on...
<Spec> i don't know anything about fglrx, can't help, sorry :)
<Sakireth> BUT i DO get direct rendering
<Paddy_EIRE> Which Ati card u using
<Sakireth> ATI Radeon 9600 XT
<Paddy_EIRE> <Sakireth> How do u enable direct rendering
<gatekeeper> calamari: still fine
<Sakireth> ... I didn't say that, Paddy_EIR.
<FSK405C> any idea on audio under quake3 with dapper? typical solutions tried and failed. :(
<Paddy_EIRE> oh, sry
<calamari> gatekeeper: thanks for checking, weird then
<}btorch{> i used dpkg -r gcc-4.0-base
<definity> has any one here used kismet?
<gatekeeper> calamari: I am using the uk one
<Spec> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gatekeeper> calamari: np :-)
<user-land2> thank you, dooglus, my router gave me a new internal IP number for the new motherboard, that's why i had problems.
<}btorch{> anyway I thought by having gcc-4.0-base i had the gcc4 compiler but i guess not
<feydin> hi, i got massive entries in dmesg of this kind: nv_sata: Primary device added
<dooglus> }btorch{: if I try that it won't let me: dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of gcc-4.0-base:
<feydin> anyone seen this before?
<dooglus> }btorch{: dpkg doesn't handle dependencies?
<Paddy_EIRE> I downloaded and installed Kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu recently and since have a a few little minor problems.  For one the splash screen now loads up the kubuntu one (i miss my ubuntu splash) and two the kde panel is a little missing, anyone fancy helping me out
<}btorch{> so proper way to remove i pakage should be apt-get remove
<dooglus> }btorch{: yes.
<dooglus> }btorch{: did you just run "sudo dpkg -r gcc-4.0-base", and that took lots of stuff with it?
<bigfoot1> how do i know what file system I am using?
<dooglus> }btorch{: or did you use an extra flag to tell it to remove dependencies too?
<erUSUL> bigfoot1: mount
<dooglus> bigfoot1: mount | grep ' / '
<i10neorg> What command is used to begin the second stage of an fresh install?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Sakireth>Is this card any good ATI Radeon 9600 XT and how much do ut think i could pick one up for
<}btorch{> yes
<Boglizk> According to 'apt-cache policy firefox' i have version 1.5.4 of Mozilla Firefox. But the About Mozilla Firefox dialog says 1.5.2
<jrib> Boglizk: what does 'readlink -f $(which firefox)' say, without the quotes
<robin> Okay i tried everything in the fglrx howto again but i still get NO direct rendering and the string remains 'SGI'
<Boglizk> opt firefox firefox
<robin> Paddy_EIRE: Okay i tried everything in the fglrx howto again but i still get NO direct rendering and the string remains 'SGI'
<cosmicShadow> robin: what card do you have?
<robin> cosmicShadow: ATI Radeon 9600 XT :P
<senshine> can someone point me to a link of the orginal sources.list on a default install. I just over wrote mine. 6.06
<robin> cosmicShadow: Upon first installation when i tried it it worked fine. Must've ruined something
<cosmicShadow> all right.
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cosmicShadow> robin: sudo apt-get remove xorx-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r),the apt-get install the same thing.  restart, and it should work.
<robin> alriht
<robin> i'll try
<senshine> thanks
<cosmicShadow> robin: reinstall the linux-restricted-modules package first when re-installing.
<Augustus> hey
<Augustus> i was wondering could someone help me with the sound "issue" i got after updating? :o
<froop> anyone know why i would get a blank screen after the bios screen after installing updates ?
<MrRagga> what is the name of the bot used in here?
<krism> !help > MrRagga
<MrRagga> Krhis: ah, infobot thanks
<MrRagga> Krhis: sorry
<MrRagga> krism: thanks
<Sakireth> Alright cosmicShadow, it works, but i still got SGI as string line
<Sakireth> although DRI is on now
<Sakireth> direct rendering: Yes
<Sakireth> server glx vendor string: SGI
<bigfoot1> in synaptic, what does the ubuntu logo to the left of a package signify?????
<dooglus> bigfoot1: flash 8.5 has been renamed to flash 9 - so luckily I was rounding anything earlier :)
<bigfoot1> ah
<bigfoot1> any ETA?
<Boglizk> Flash 9 is out for Linux? :o
<dooglus> "early 2007"
<Boglizk> oh..
<Boglizk> shame... theres tons of great flashmovies i'm not able to watch..
<cosmicShadow> Sakireth: ok... lemme think.
<wastrel> Boglizk:  don't worry, everyone will be using flash 10 by the time 9 is out for linux
<wastrel> so you still won't be able to watch them
<Augustus> i was wondering could someone help me with the sound "issue" i got after updating? :o
<bigfoot1> quick q: in synaptic, what does the ubuntu logo to the left of a package signify?
<Boglizk> lol wastrel, thats true
<Sakireth> cosmicShadow: k.
<vinboy> how do I make my console colorful?
<dooglus> Boglizk: this is the blog of one of the guys working on the Linux port: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<Boglizk> I've seen it
<dooglus> ok
<Krhis> MrRagga, It's ok. ^_^
<jes-o-mat> Hi
<dooglus> bigfoot1: could it mean that the package is in 'main', and therefore gets security updates?
<Skaag> anyone here uses openoffice?
<Jesus> Everytime I restart my comp. I need to reinstall GRUB, got any ideas why?
<bigfoot1> dooglus:  beats me
<bigfoot1> Skaag: i do
<Boglizk> Or its tested on Ubuntu and it works?
<jes-o-mat> I always goet the follwoing error while kernel-image building via make-kpkg (dapper): dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 not in control info
<Skaag> bigfoot1: you ever tried adding a watermark to a document?
<jes-o-mat> any ideas?
<bigfoot1> Skaag: i was wanting to do that 2 weeks ago, but wasn't succesful
<cosmicShadow> Sakireth: all i can think of is to check you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, under devices, make sure the card driver is set to 'fglrx'
<Skaag> bigfoot1: I add one, according to the instructions, but when I want to select text that's above the watermark, it selects the watermark instead
<Skaag> bigfoot1: I found a page with instructions on how to do it
<Sakireth>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AR [Radeon 9600 XT] "
<Sakireth>         Driver          "fglrx"
<Skaag> bigfoot1: but that problem persists...
<bigfoot1> maybe ask in openoffice chatroom
<bigfoot1> or post on their forum
<cosmicShadow> hmm... check your Xorg.0.log file (under /var/log) for any driver problems.
<user-land2> is there a gui partitioner in ubuntu ?
<yggdrasil> hello, i installed ubuntu on a computer that had windows and the dell stuff on its first partition and now i would like to erase that partition, how do i check if its going to mess up my grub ?
<Augustus> i was wondering could someone help me with the sound "issue" i got after updating? :o
<satempler> user-land2: yes gparted
<boricua> having issues with bluefish  how can i preview code in firefox  when i click in bluefish/preview all it does it open the page as if was an  editor i would like to preview the page as if it was a browser
<bigfoot1> Skaag: i'd love to know if you're successful
<definity> can anyone tell me how i can get my infrared working?
<user-land2> satempler, how can i start it ?
<bigfoot1> Skaag: when you find out  the answer, can you emial me?
<Skaag> bigfoot1: I'll find a solution, if there is one
<Skaag> sure
<Skaag> I will write about it on my blog
<Skaag> www.skaag.net
<bigfoot1> ok
<Skaag> but sure mail me and i'll reply back
<RvGaTe> !seen serge
<Skaag> countz@gmail.com
<ubotu> I last saw Serge (n=Serge@user-1398.lns6-c11.dsl.pol.co.uk) 8h 31s ago, quiting: Client Quit
<satempler> user-land2: sudo apt-get install gparted then it should be in System Admin
<user-land2> thank you.
<imsai> LjL: do you think it has something to do with not having my scanner plugged in to my notebook when i did install ubuntu ? maby then it would recognize it on the usb ?
<RvGaTe> !seen styleuk
<satempler> np
<ubotu> I last saw styleuk (n=serge@user-1398.lns6-c11.dsl.pol.co.uk) 5h 6m 18s ago, quiting: "Download Gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/"
<RvGaTe> hmz
<LjL> imsai: the scanner module thing shouldn't be needed, or even easily possible to do in ubuntu. basically iirc there were two ways epkowa could access the scanner: through the "scanner" module and through libusb. libusb i think is preferred, and in the case of ubuntu there is no scanner module anyway
<Sakireth> !seen kde
<ubotu> I haven't seen kde recently
<krism> !seen krism
<ubotu> krism is on IRC right now!
<Sakireth> !seen ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu is on IRC right now!
<LjL> imsai: i don't think so
<Sakireth> heh.
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Sakireth> !seen \r\n
<ubotu> I haven't seen \r\n recently
<imsai> LjL: okey, thx! :)
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me what Buffer I/O error on device hdd, mean
<bigfoot1> Skaag: thanks. i've just emailed you
<LjL> stop playing with the bot, please
<Deanodriver> hello :)
<Sakireth> alright.
<RvGaTe> please... i did it for a purpose... not to trigger a flood...
<Deanodriver> I've installed Acrobat Reader, and now whenever I try to load a PDF in Firefox, it will load up the PDF in a separate window, rather than having it run under Firefox, is there any way to fix that?
<Deanodriver> when it asks me what program to use to open the PDF, I just put down acroread
<Deanodriver> does it need any specific options?
<yggdrasil> hello, i installed ubuntu on a computer that had windows and the dell stuff on its first partition and now i would like to erase that partition, how do i check if its going to mess up my grub ?
<satempler> yggdrasil: should be fine to delete it
<yggdrasil> i just want to make sure its on mbr or something
<satempler> yggdrasil: just make sure to run sudo update-grub
<yggdrasil> ahh good point ok
<satempler> and the device /dev/hda
<yggdrasil> i would leave it but the dam whole os is taking up 9.5 gb and ive got thru and cleaned it all.
<LjL> imsai: oh by the way, did you install the epkowa backend from the epson avasys site, or did you use the ubuntu package?
<LjL> imsai: (guess the latter, since i think it's installed by default)
<cosmicShadow> Sakireth: I'm here
<Sakireth> cosmicShadow: Alright.
<Sakireth> cosmicShadow: check your PM then
<yggdrasil> satempler ok one more question, ive got 4 partitions ones the dell thing like 10mb the others a 10gb ntfs , my 15gb  / on ext3 and a 15gb hda7 ext3 and my / is in the middle of them all. how can i combine the parts at the begining of the disk and the part at the end of the disk, or move my current / to the first partition ?
<cosmicShadow> Sakireth: I did - something isn't working right, I guess.
<}btorch{> hmm i wish i could make my ubuntu smaller less than 184
<}btorch{> mb
<}btorch{> i have removed the apt caches
<yggdrasil> thats pretty small
<alex_ndc> if I start an application ... does anyone know how can I start it under a specific user, like [apache] , without logging as that user ?
<satempler> yggdrasil: try booting up with the Desktop CD of ubuntu and run gparted
<satempler> that should help you out
<wheels3572> Is there any way I can use a partitioner from a Live CD?
<yggdrasil> gparted ? hmm.. will that let me move them around ?
<imsai> LjL: i did install iscan, it did have epkowa in it
<yggdrasil> like partition magic and stuff ?
<satempler> yggdrasil: yes like partion magic but for gnome check in System > Admin
<yggdrasil> awesome
<yggdrasil> thanks
<satempler> it will be on the boot cd
<definity> is there a way to find out if i have the drivvers installed for something atall?
<yggdrasil> ok cool
<froop> anyone know why i would get a blank screen after the bios screen after installing updates ?
<imsai> LjL: i will remove iscan, install epkowa from ubuntu instead
<LjL> imsai: hm, i think you'd better try with the standard ubuntu stuff - which still has epkowa in it itself (it's in the libsane-extras package)
<LjL> imsai: suggest a sudo apt-get --reinstall install libsane-extras
<definity> is there a way to find out if i have the drivvers installed for something atall?
<yggdrasil> i guesse ill kill this win part and the dell stuf
<satempler> yggdrasil: you can also install it but I wouldn't mess with system partitions on a live file system
<imsai> LjL: yeah, thx for the tip!
<}btorch{> kind of amazes me that there is no chkconfig on ubuntu .... how can I tell what should be started up .. got create the rc links
<yggdrasil> cool ill see what i can do with it. i dont have the live cd so might take me a while
<wheels3572> satempler: you said it will be on the boot cd was that talking to me?
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: are you still here?
<satempler> wheels3572: no I was talking to yggdrasil
<wheels3572> satempler:  ok sorry
<satempler> np
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: not for long, any luck?
<Deanodriver> i've installed mozilla-acroread, but how do i get it loading in that, rather than loading up a separate acroread?
<Deanodriver> shall i try uninstalling and reinstalling acroread again?
<definity> is there a way to find out if i have the drivvers installed for something atall?
<oezguer> hi
<oezguer> help: i cant see wmv video at Vlc :(  any package codes?
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me what the "user" option does in fstab?
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  lets the user mount the drive,, or sets it owned by that specific user. check 'man fstab'
<satempler> oezguer: you can add the PFL repos
<satempler> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<oezguer> plf?how?
<oezguer> thanx
<JoNTYDoG> Hi all anyone got a skystar 2 pci card installed and running who can help a n00b?
<satempler> np
<ndlovu> thanks dr_willis. according to 'man fstab', it will allow the user to mount; do you know if there's some way to use this option together with a credentials file that only has root permissions?
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  credentials file?
<androide> hello, which is the root password on ubuntu livecd?
<user-land> is there a way to see the transfer speed during copy ?
<kindor> userland; no
<kindor> userland: you could monitor the file it's writing
<user-land> thanks, kandor.
<yggdrasil> satempler that worked niceley
<dr_willis> android there is none. you can go to the console and just do 'sudo -s'
<dr_willis> android i think.
<satempler> cool
<ndlovu> dr_willis, sorry - the credentials file allows you to protect your username and password by saving it in a separate file that can only be read by root. That way an ordinary user couldn't read the /etc/fstab and know your access details.
<Krhis> sudo -i :P
<P1N3R> gatekeeper: no luck
<P1N3R> we got into windows xp setup to do a fixmbr
<yggdrasil> satempler at least the deleting of the partition and stuff
<P1N3R> no luck
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  im not that paranoid. :P
<Deanodriver> shall i try just uninstalling/reinstalling mozilla-acroread?
<satempler> cool
<yggdrasil> and rebooting
<yggdrasil> yea
<yggdrasil> thnks
<ndlovu> dr_willis, fair enough, I'm unfortunately trying to configure a multi-user environment so paranoia is sometimes necessary :P
<gatekeeper> P1N3R: sorry to hear that probable need to talk to someone with experience in that department
<johlin> I am going to reinstall Ubuntu as I want a fresh install. However, I have some files in my home directory I want to keep, can I just move them to a new folder on my home partition and then they will stay there during install? Also, I need to keep my Thunderbird and Firefox profiles, what is the easiest way to do that?
<LowLevel> hi
<dr_willis> ndlovu,   you could be gettting too paranoid. :)
<Pecisk> hi guys, was there anything to run - command, parameter - when I have modified grub?
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  this is the firse id ever heard of a credentials file - and ibve been using linux (as a hobbiest/home user) for years.
<dr_willis> Pecisk,  you mean you altered the menu.lst in /boot/grub/ ?
<ndlovu> dr_willis, so if you are mounting a windows share, you would put your username and password in /etc/fstab?
<Pecisk> dr_willis: yep
<i10neorg> johlin: Make not of the partition home has mounted (/dev/hda2 for example).  When you reinstall, manually set the partitions and mount points to reflect this.
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  I cant recall ever needing to put the password in there for a windows share.  the user option - lets the 'user' use the mount command to mount the share.
<i10neorg> johlin: For example, you'll see your /dev/hda2, just make sure it's set to mount under /home.
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  It lets what ever user mounts it first.. to be abler to access it.. or theres the uid= and gid= option as well
<i10neorg> johlin: YMMV!
<ndlovu> dr_willis, hmm... lemme try that
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  i think some more reading on mounting/fstab is in order. :P its a very very hmmm.. interesting area to learn about. :)
<johlin> i10neorg: what is ymmv? anyway, yeah, I will mount in the same way but I don't know if it gets formatted as default as some mountpoints do.
<i10neorg> johlin: Your Millage May Vary :^)
<johlin> i10neorg: aah.
<i10neorg> johlin: Yeah, I think it will tell you if it's going to reformat, so you should be safe.
<yggdrasil> ext3 is like the best choice right ? for a fs ?
<sexcopter8000m> when i get updates through update-manager, i still don't get anything under the changes tab, this has been mostly the case since dapper came out. what could be playing up?
<JohnRobert> I prefer reiserfs
<JohnRobert> it's faster
<Wolfman-K> I have an xserver window up and a terminal window...  how do I load the gnome desktop?
<yggdrasil> hmm
<johlin> i10neorg: oh yeah, now I remember. I'll give it a shot then.
<i10neorg> johlin: (in the manual partitioning anyway)
<yggdrasil> johnrobert any downside to it?
<johlin> i10neorg: of course
<JohnRobert> some people think reiser isn't as 'stable' as ext3
<mrcoyote> Yep all
<yggdrasil> ahh, ill do 3 then ;)
<JohnRobert> although in my experience it's as solid as any other fs
<JohnRobert> I think the thing is, is that it used to be a bit unstable ages ago
<JohnRobert> the fact it's bundled with your kernel says to me it's alright :p
<dr_willis> JohnRobert,  from what ive seen.. people ask a Lot more about fixing their problems with reiserfs then the do with ext3.
<Dagataka> ubotu wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Krhis> I use reiserfs for my / and ext3 for my /home
<dr_willis> and for most people they dont gain much by using reiser.
<yggdrasil> well it wont format in either for some reason ;)
<yggdrasil> haha
<oezguer> satempler: i did it , but i cant see video wmv at vlc :(((
<JohnRobert> dr_willis, could be they're using an older stock kernel which doesn't have reiser in it and therefore can't mount their root partition
<Krhis> I've suggest keep using ext3 for senstive data. :P
<JohnRobert> I noticed the diff...my hdd works a lot less with reiser
<JohnRobert> (as in doing stuff, not as in 'doesnt work' :p)
<oezguer> satempler: i did it , but i cant see video wmv at vlc :((( but with Mplayer, ok (quality is bad :(
<Krhis> JohnRobert, reiserfs uses more CPU power to do less HDD writing.
<tristanmike> Hi, I have a USB Logitech Rumblepad 2 Joystick, and a program is asking for the "Device" as in /dev/something, but I don't know where to look, can someone please give me a hand? thanx in advance :)
<JohnRobert> I'm using a laptop, and I'm sure the hard disk uses more power than the cpu :p
<Krhis> But I'd suggest using reiserfs if you have a large ammount of CPU power. Then you'll notice a diffrence.
<_chaOS_> haha
<Deanodriver> don't worry, i managed to fix it by searching on the forums, thanks
<JohnRobert> besides, think about it, the hard disk is going to be a lot slower than the cpu, so total time taken to do a write is reduced
<Krhis> Yep.
<dr_willis> tristanmike,  /dev/input/js0 normally - if the modules are loaded right
<LjL> tristanmike: /dev/input/js0 possibly
<JohnRobert> hell, it works for me :p
<oezguer> anybody can help me to see wmv at Vlc ???
<tristanmike> ahh, "input" is what I think I may have been missing, thank you very much dr_willis and LjL :)
<Krhis> Reiser4 is a little too new for me, I'll wait until it's bundled with vinilla kernel.
<JohnRobert> why do people even use vlc?
<dr_willis> oezguer,  ive found many wmv's that nothing under linux can play
<dr_willis> I use vlc all the time.
<JohnRobert> mplayer/totem/xine are blatantly the best
<ajeeb150> I posted a question on the "install forums" and got no reply... can some help me here?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217799
<dr_willis> I find vlc the best for my needs. :)
<tristanmike> dr_willis, LjL, that was it, thanx again =)
<oggis> ext3 with writeback journal is really a lot faster in my personal experience than reiser3.
<Krhis> Some don't like having a window for the controls and one for the video. I personally use a mixture of Xine and mPlayer.
<oezguer> dr_willis: it means u cant play wmv at Vlc?  but i can watch wmv`s at Mplayer, but quality is bad :(
<ajeeb150> Basically: is there away to install through telnet or VNC as with Fedora? also, si there a way to remote syslog during the install?
<oggis> and johnrober, hdd uses lot lesd
<Krhis> oggis, what do you loose with writeback? Harder to recover?
<oggis> power than the cpu
<dr_willis> oezguer,  SOME wmv's i have found. are not playabble.. others are. - it depends on the codec used in the wmv
<oggis> sorry for the typos, im typing on a touchscreen
<oezguer> dr_willis: but i cant play it at Vlc..   1 weeks ago i could, but i installed dapper again, and now no more:(
<johlin> How can I backup my Firefox and Thunderbird profiles?
<oezguer> dr_willis: but i could it same wmv video 2 weeks ago, it was wonderful, but now nooo :(
<dr_willis> oezguer,  sounds like a codec issue then
<oggis> krhis: yep (slower to recover that is)
<oezguer> yess
<sri_> can any one tell about the diff between tar,tar.gz,tar.bz2
<oezguer> dr_willis: which code do i need? can u give me some codes, i install a lot ofs
<ajeeb150> sri_: tar is an archive of a lot of files a dirs.... when that file is gzipped ist a tar.gz or .tgz  when bzip2'ed it s called tar.bz2 .. just names...
<MarcN> sri_: tar == (tape) archive, ie bunch of files.  tar.gz == compressed version using gzip, tar.bz2 == compressed with a different (better compressing, slower running) bzip2
<i10neorg> sri_: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archive_formats>
<oezguer> dr_willis: or do i have to restart pc?
<sri_> MarcN, thak u
<sri_> ajeeb150, thank u
<froop> anyone know why i would get a blank screen just after the bios screen after installing updates ?
<dr_willis> oezguer,  i tend to get the latest w32codec packages from the mplayer homepage.
<oezguer> oki
<dr_willis> oezguer,  and you dont need to reboot just for codecs - thats 'windows mentality' :)
<oezguer> oki:)))))))))))
<Lord_Athur> I was trying to validate my OpenPGP key, the launchpad page says that I'd have to descrypt a msn with my key in order to validate, how do I do it?
<Cntryboy> how do you totally remove a program and all the contents of it? I've tried sudo dpkg --remove (file.deb) and then reinstalled it and it still has my options saved.. I want a fresh install because of bugs in preference of setting it up.
<Seveas> Cntryboy, --purge instead of --remove
<LjL> Cntryboy: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename, or sudo aptitude purge packagename
<Cntryboy> kk thx gang
<LjL> Cntryboy: and the config files in your home dir will remain there anyway. gotta remove them manually
<yggdrasil> i have 2 swap partitions, how do i disable one, i want to delete it
<facugaich> and the programs compiled by you? those are just scattered files, you can never totally uninstall them?
<facugaich> yggdrasil: gparted
<Shak-> is it possible to create 'profiles' to use with iwconfig? e.g. if I go to mode monitor I lose my current network settings, then have to go back to mode managed and enter them all manually again
<yggdrasil> hah ok
<facugaich> yggdrasil: wait
<yggdrasil> i just did it with cfdisk
<facugaich> yggdrasil: you can disable partition through System -> Administrative (or something like that, second row) ->Drives or Hard Drives. I don't have ubuntu in english
<yggdrasil> hm.. ahh its cool i just did it in cfdisk and then it took care of itself
<yggdrasil> thanks
<facugaich> yggdrasil: that just disabled, gparted to erase
<yggdrasil> ok
<Cntryboy> LjL: Now i'm trying to install it again by sudo dkpg --install file.deb and it's giving me errors now ?
<bignath> Can anyone give me a little help I downloaded Ubuntu last night installed it but the only thing I cant get is an Internet connection. When I plug into the company ethernet it seems to be communicating and I can get network information but no Internet access. Help Please!!
<JoNTYDoG> can anyone help with a skystar 2 dvb card?
<LjL> Cntryboy: why are you using dpkg manually?
<rsk> bignath, do you have wlan or 2 ethernet cards?
<bignath> Wlan and 1 ethernet
<Cntryboy> LjL: well I tried to run it from desktop icon of the .deb also, it installed but it still has my saved preferences
<MarcN> bignath: corporate firewall problem?  Can you ping local hosts?
<LjL> Cntryboy: what package is it? isn't it in the repositories?
<Cntryboy> ljl: xvidcap
<Cntryboy> no I downloaded the .deb manually on desktop
<imsai> LjL: there is no 'modules.conf' in ubuntu ? is it /etc/modules i should edit in this case ?
<LjL> Cntryboy: try using gdebi
<Cntryboy> ljl: care to give me example please
<_marshall> hey guys
<_marshall> any ekiga users here?
<bignath> I am not sure. I can get the local machines up on the network connection screen
<LjL> imsai: know what, i don't really know. i've got most of my hardware of my debian box, and i've almost never manually touched modules and such on ubuntu
<LjL> Cntryboy: install the "gdebi" package, and use "gdebi" to install that .deb file
<bignath> but the data comes through very slow
<jpjacobs> _marshall, made an account , never used it though
<imsai> LjL: okey! yhx
<Cntryboy> what does gdebi do?
<imsai> LjL: thx ! ;)
<bignath> When I plug in with windows I have no prob but I really want to get a version of linux working
<P1N3R> is Ubuntu live cd supposed to detect windows xp is there?
<P1N3R> when i install
<LjL> P1N3R: yeah
<rsk> P1N3R, yeah at least the partition
<P1N3R> well
<Cntryboy> ljl: back stupid dialup
<P1N3R> it detects the partition
<LjL> Cntryboy: gdebi installs while considering dependencies too, so you should not get dependency errors
<P1N3R> but it doesnt load grub
<Bartsk8> I've correctly installed fglrx but mesa3d il always here when I have a fglrxinfo... can sbd help me ?
<P1N3R> it just boots straight into Windowd
<P1N3R> it just boots straight into Windows
<LjL> Cntryboy: besides, i see that xvidcap is a screen recorder program. perhaps you could consider using istanbul? (apt-cache show istanbul)
<Cntryboy> ljl: anyways it was working okay last night, but I tried changing frames/sec and thats when it got buggy, so i'm wanting to totally reinstall it, but I want fresh default install not where it loads my settings.
<Cntryboy> ljl: istanbul totally suxorz
<Cntryboy> :( ive tried it yesterday
<amarokker> Is there any applet for gnome-panel that allows you to see the time world timezones? I think there's one for kde.
<LjL> Cntryboy: if the settings are saved to your home dir, your only option is removing them manually
<LjL> Cntryboy: if they are in /etc, the purge will remove them
<Cntryboy> well I check in home dir under .xvidcap
<Cntryboy> nothing was in there
<billybennett> Do I need special software to burn dual layer?
<rsk> billybennett, yeah software that can do that, for ex nerolinux or k3b
<LjL> Cntryboy: "strace -e trace=open xvidcap", see what files it tries to load at startup
<billybennett> sweet thanks rsk
<P1N3R> is there any way i can make it see windows xp is there
<Bartsk8> I've correctly installed fglrx but mesa3d il always here when I have a fglrxinfo... can sbd help me ?
<P1N3R> so it loads into Ubuntu?
<[1] astro> i have an ubuntu 6.06 system at my office.  someone set a root password and forgot it.  i tried going in single-user via grub, but runlevel 1 is prompting me for the root password.  is there a way to reset it without mounting the drive from an external source?
<Cntryboy> ljl: after I install it try strace?
<LjL> P1N3R: wait, you mean the *live cd* boots into windows, or after *installing* linux on the HD from the live cd it boots into windows?
<LjL> Cntryboy: yeah
<LjL> Cntryboy: so you can see where it's taking its config files from
<iridium> Ubunu 6.06, booting from livecd. partitioning disks, installing. Rebooting, partitioned disks not found when booting from the hard-drive. Livecd can't find them either. fdisk lists the partitions correctly, however ls /dev/sd* only lists /dev/sda (not /dev/sda1, the partition I made).
<P1N3R> LjL
<P1N3R> LjL: yes it does that
<P1N3R> after installing on HDS
<P1N3R> HD
<ScislaC> is there a trick to get drives to mount from dapper when it's live? I need to modify my xorg.conf on my install (my default res isn't supported by this monitor), but it won't let me mount the drive I need from the live cd.
<iridium> As such, I can't mount /dev/sda1. If, however, I run gparted and reformat, the disk works fine
<LjL> !tell P1N3R about grub
<iridium> until I reboot, at which point it doesn't work again
<P1N3R> LjL: i cant get any of those working
<Cntryboy> ljl: thats a hugeeeee list lol
<LjL> P1N3R: can you boot into your installed Ubuntu from the live cd?
<Bartsk8> I've correctly installed fglrx but mesa3d il always here when I have a fglrxinfo... can sbd help me ?
<P1N3R> i didnt even know i could do it
<LjL> Cntryboy: yeah well, take some guesses. files that are called "somethingrc", or "something.conf", etc are probably config files
<bignath> Anyone know how to use Nokia 6680 to connect via USB to the net?
<Cntryboy> k
<LjL> P1N3R: there is an option to boot from HD in the Live CD boot menu. it'll probably still boot into windows though
<LjL> P1N3R: otherwise you can tell the live cd to boot into linux by typing kernel parameters
<Bartsk8> I've correctly installed fglrx but mesa3d il always here when I have a fglrxinfo... can sbd help me ?
<P1N3R> yes it does LjL
<LjL> P1N3R: i dont quite remember the syntax tho
<sproingie> Bartsk8: i didn't understand your question
<[1] astro> i have an ubuntu 6.06 system at my office.  someone set a root password and forgot it.  i tried going in single-user via grub, but runlevel 1 is prompting me for the root password.  is there a way to reset it without mounting the drive from an external source?
<LjL> P1N3R: or, from the live cd, mount your linux partition somewhere (let's say it's in /mnt/linuxpartition), then try "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/linuxpartition /dev/hda", assuming your HD is called /dev/hda
<Cntryboy> ljl: if I pasted this on pastbin u think u could make heads or tails of it?
<LjL> Cntryboy: perhaps
<stefg> [1] astro: you could try to boot from live-CD, get a root shell there, mount the system and chroot into it. thenn passwd root will let you set a new one
<P1N3R> it wont allow me to mount it on the live cd LjL
<tristanmike> anyone have any experience with the ePSXe ?
<LjL> P1N3R: oh? like what kind of errors?
<Bartsk8> I'm french... Huum. i've installed the drivers fglrx for radeon, but 3d acceleration is not enabled. and when i have a fglrx info in a prompt it says me about mesa3d instead of ati
<Skaag> what's that?
<_marshall> does anybody know about mounting ntfs drives?
<iridium> did anyone manage to read my problem or did it disappear into the aether?
<LjL> !tell _marshall about ntfs
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<facugaich> tristanmike: it's a pain to get it working
<Tomatix> which libraries do I need to build a Qt application?
<P1N3R> it says 'cannot mount'
* dr_willis knows NTFS mounting under Linux - is well documeted on google. :P
<LjL> Tomatix: libqt3-mt-dev
<_marshall> LjL: thanks mang
<Skaag> tristanmike: what's ePSXe?
<_marshall> are there any ekiga users here?
<tristanmike> facugaich: I've got it working, more or less, some minor things are going on
<sproingie> Bartsk8: your english is certainly better than my french.  that's ok, you should see mesa3d.  what does it say when you do glxinfo | grep direct
<facugaich> tristanmike: wait, ePSXe == PSxEmulator right?
<tristanmike> Skaag: it's a Playstaion emulator
<Skaag> nice
<dr_willis> ePSXe - playstation 1 emulator.
<Cntryboy> ljl: http://pastebin.ca/91360 if ya don't mind
<dr_willis> it works very well last i used it.
<_marshall> Skaag: its a playstation 1 emulator
<Skaag> sounds nice
<stefg> [1] astro: the more dangerous option 2 would be to boot from CD, mount the locked system and delete the line starting with 'root' from /etc/shadow
<NthDegree> PSx Means Playstation 1 and 2
<LjL> P1N3R: err you aren't trying to mount /dev/hda right? you've got to mount the correct partition, like say /dev/hda2
<troozers> anyone an expert on smb mounting with autofs, as google is not helping much :(
* sproingie has a playstation 1 emulator already, namely a playstation 2
<tristanmike> dr_willis: it works nice here, but when I exit, I loose control of the terminal and sometime it locks my system up completely
<_marshall> NthDegree: you mena it will do ps2 too?
<Hoovey> PS2 = lam0r
<tristanmike> _marshall: no, psx only
<NthDegree> PSX means 1 and 2
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carthik_> If I set an expiration date on my gpg key - will I be able to renew the key later, or will I hae to create a new key later?
<iridium> okay, since I got no response, I'm going to guess it disappeared into the aether.
<m1ckeyknox> okay... I see theat there is a package for phpmyadmin for ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/web/phpmyadmin ... how do I install that... apt-get install ? I can't seem to find it with apt-cache search
<P1N3R> LjL, as far as i know, i am mounting the '/' partition
<tristanmike> NthDegree: no, it means PS1
<iridium> Is there a good place to get help where my message might be heard?
<IseeIsee> earlier I downloaded the bin file of jdk, and now I just installed it through the terminal. where is it installed ? how can I access it ?
<facugaich> NthDegree: aren't PsXs the ones that are smaller?
<_marshall> tristanmike: NthDegree: yeah im pretty sure psx means ps1
<LjL> P1N3R: then i suppose something went seriously wrong, if you cannot mount the root partition
<tristanmike> they started to market as the PSX when the released the mini one
<P1N3R> i live?
<P1N3R> in
<dr_willis> IseeIsee,  try 'java --version'
<P1N3R> i will try again
<rowanjl> I need to check that a lib was installed, everything says it is, but I'm trying to build a program that needs it and configure can't find it... how can I find it, if it is actually installed?
<_marshall> facugaich: ps ones are the small psxs
<P1N3R> thanks for the help :)
<stefg> NthDegree, _marshall , would it be asked too much to tkae that to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sproingie> rowanjl: ldconfig | grep libname
<LjL> Cntryboy: what about /home/cd/.xvidcaprc ?
<NthDegree> PSX refers to the games that run on both consoles now lets go to ubuntu-offtopic :)
<facugaich> NthDegree: _marshall: tristanmike: k, enough off-topic me thinks ;)
<Cntryboy> thats where i'm trying to get now, I have to enable compiz because xgl pause lags me
<Cntryboy> js
<_marshall> stefg: lol no, we're done
<rowanjl> sproingie: if I get no output, thats bad right?
<user-land> can i change partition labels with fdisk ?
<tristanmike> I was off at my last comment facugaich, and anyway, I want support darnnit ! :P, just kidding
<jazzanova> hi
<sproingie> rowanjl: means that library isn't on your standard library path
<Bartsk8> sproingie => Check your PVs
<jazzanova> i have gam_server eating up cpu
<jazzanova> 99%
<sproingie> rowanjl: you could try locate libname
<jazzanova> what can i do ?
<rowanjl> ok
<Alex0r> If I just make a new partition with ubuntu's partitioner, will it erase any data on my C:\ partition?
<_marshall> so are there any ekiga users int he house?
<Skaag> remind me what ekiga is?
* tristanmike raises hand
<Skaag> that powerpoint clone?
<sproingie> Skaag: voip thing
<LjL> Alex0r: not if you tell it not to when asked by the installer
<Skaag> ah
<jbroome> Skaag: gnomemeeting with a new name
<Skaag> sounds cool, installing
<LoneShadow> sip video ?
<Alex0r> Er, that makes no sence
<Alex0r> So
<sproingie> jbroome: gnomemeeting was too obvious
<tristanmike> Skaag: it's in the default installation of Dapper
<Alex0r> It wont touch my C:\ drive
<Cntryboy> ljl: deleted that let me c now
<Alex0r> Partition*
<rowanjl> sproingie: everything that turned up was in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ or /usr/share/doc/
<m1ckeyknox> okay... I see theat there is a package for phpmyadmin for ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/web/phpmyadmin ... how do I install that... apt-get install ? I can't seem to find it with apt-cache search
<rowanjl> I guess that means its not installed correctly or something
<sproingie> jbroome: i'm thinking of renaming my "message viewer" app to "krupugla".
<LjL> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In repository universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<LjL> m1ckeyknox: you need to enable universe
<LjL> !tell m1ckeyknox about universe
<Zenobia> Could someone please help me setting up my wireless? I got a Cayman 3347w router and my card is recognised, I just can't find the right settings. Thanks a lot in advance
<sproingie> rowanjl: sounds like it's not installed.  try reinstalling the library if you know you installed it
<_marshall> LoneShadow: yeah it has video
<rowanjl> sproingie: already done that :/
<LoneShadow> I will be installing some sip video app soon :D
<sproingie> rowanjl: to make things easier here, what's the library you're looking for?
<rowanjl> libdevil
<LoneShadow> _marshall: so are you using ekiga ?
<IseeIsee> dr_willis: I typed java --vesion and it says java version 1.4.2 but I installed java 5 update 7
<m1ckeyknox> LjL: how do I enable universe?
<IseeIsee> also where has it installed it, I want to know the directory
<LoneShadow> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<_marshall> LoneShadow: yeah i want to try it out
<NthDegree> mickeyknox on synaptic
<sproingie> rowanjl: what's dpkg -l | grep devil show you?
<trappist> IseeIsee: one is the version of the language, and one is the version of the jvm
<kilai> I've been wanting to install linux for years but never really bothered, I tried the Ubuntu live cd the other day and Now I'm definatly gonna install it
<IseeIsee> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<kilai> when I boot off the live cd and click the installation button on the desktop, where will it install linux to? I have a 200gb hd with several partitions
<NthDegree> it's on one of the menus, it's called repositories
<facugaich> kilai: congrats
<Zenobia> mickey : uncomment the universe lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Delete the # signs
<IseeIsee> sorry wrong
<IseeIsee> java version "1.4.2"
<IseeIsee> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<amarokker> Peopl, can i get some help here? i've been searching through gnomefiles.org - cant find an applet that will allow me to see multiple time zones- preferably a graphical applet instead of a textual one
<NthDegree> kilai, it will load an installer and you can choose I believe
<Bartsk8> sproingie => Check your PVs
<Cntryboy> ljl: I still get You selected an unknown or invalid file format for multi-frame capture. Check the --format-help option." and i'm not even changing anything lol, just when I look in preferences
<LoneShadow> _marshall: I am building an embedded system with ubuntu breezy, will be adding some video conferencing app, hopefully sip one
<rowanjl> sproingie: ii  libdevil-dev and ii  libdevil1c2
<_marshall> LoneShadow: cool. ekiga looks pretty solid
<facugaich> kilai: is will ask for an  empty existing partition, to shrink and used one, or you can manually edit the partition table
<_marshall> LoneShadow: i jsut havent made any calls because i dont know anybody with sip
<stinkball> has anyone gotten tuxguardian to compile and work on ubuntu?
<LoneShadow> finally got my whole system as a read only fs, was a little pain to figure out making /var and /dev as rw
<_marshall> LoneShadow: why breezy? what kind of embedded system?
<Zenobia> Could someone please help me setting up my wireless? I got a Cayman 3347w router and my card is recognised, I just can't find the right settings. Thanks a lot in advance
<LoneShadow> using msntv box, yes MSN :P, but the intel video driver is meant for 6.8 Xorg
<LoneShadow> need to try if it works 7.0 Xorg
<LoneShadow> on*
<_marshall> LoneShadow: lol
<IseeIsee> dr_willis: I posted above
<Skaag> ok I have Ekiga installed
<_marshall> LoneShadow: call me on my sip, i wanna see if it works
<hmrocha> hello
<Skaag> what's the difference between V4L and V4L2?
<LoneShadow> hmm
<hmrocha> how can i delete an entry in gconf-editor?
<LoneShadow> using ekiga ?
<hmrocha> i want to delete apps/evolution
<_marshall> Skaag: i dont know
<hmrocha> but i can't! :(
<Wodger> seems to be depedecncys
<_marshall> LoneShadow: yeah
<LoneShadow> not gonna happen soon :D
<facugaich> hmrocha: did you try synaptic?
<wheels351972> I am having a ton of problems can someone help me on the side please?
<hmrocha> facugaich: i don't want to delete evolution
<_marshall> LoneShadow: marshall.ent@ekiga.net i think should do the trick
<LoneShadow> I still need to get the video driver for Logitech Quickam 4000 pro working, and have to see if the webcam' Mike would work
<hmrocha> facugaich: i just want to delete the configurations
<Skaag> LoneShadow: My Quickcam Pro 4000 works ok with ekiga
<_marshall> LoneShadow: ok
<hmrocha> facugaich: evolution stores the configurations in apps/evolution entry in gconf
<Skaag> LoneShadow: Looks good
<facugaich> hmrocha: purge it and then re-install?
<_marshall> Skaag: give me a call skaag
<Skaag> give me your sip URL
<LoneShadow> Skaag: can you tell me which module is being used for your quickcam pro 4k ?
<_marshall> Skaag: marshall.ent@ekiga.net
<rowanjl> sproingie: thats what I should see right?
<Skaag> ok sec
<LoneShadow> I have a base system, installed only packages I needed
<_marshall> LoneShadow: o
<hmrocha> facugaich: that's stupid, each user should delete his configurations
<Fracture> anyone here use reiserfs 4 ?
<hmrocha> facugaich: he may not even have permissions to delete the program
<zF> I have a general Linux question, but use Ubuntu - what program can I use to screen capture a .gif from a .avi video file?
<wheels351972> How do I get my name back on IRC here it's saying it's in use
<hmrocha> facugaich: uninstall the program i mean
<facugaich> hmrocha: well, then I don't know, sry
<LoneShadow> zF search for screen capture programs for linux on google, you will your answer
<m1ckeyknox> Zenobia: thanks.
<LoneShadow> most used packages are available for ubuntu
<facugaich> wheels351972: is your nick registered?
<wheels351972> Yes
<Zenobia> m1ckeyknox : no problem :)
<wheels351972> facugaich yes it is
<Wodger> probably a ghost
<v33> hi, I just installed kubuntu 6.06 on my thinkpad t21 but x won't load... It worked fine out of the box with ubuntu 5.10
<Wodger> kill the ghost
<v33> Is there any known changes or problems with x.org?
<wheels351972> WodgerHow?
<gdb> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Skaag> _marshall: You see my chat window?
<facugaich> wheels351972: /msg nickserv RECOVER
<[1] astro> ok where is the LIVE CD?
<IseeIsee> I downloaded the JDK  as bin file from sun website and installed it using terimal by just doing sudo ./filename.bin   now I wanna know where is it installed, I did java -version but it still shows the old version
<johlin> I'm going to reinstall now but leave my home partion with my files, should I keep the folder the same name and then when I've reinstalled just create a user with that name and then everything'll work out, or should I rename the folder to something else and then move them to my home directory?
<gdb> !ghost > wheels351972
<[1] astro> i just see desktop, server, and alternate
<_marshall> Skaag: yeah, but every time i type something it says error: user not found
<Wodger> ubuntu live cd is the desktop
<facugaich> wheels351972: /msg nickserv RECOVER <nick> <pass>
<_marshall> Skaag: can you hear me?
<[1] astro> how do i boot it into 'live mode'?
<Skaag> ah sorry, I need to approve my account, sec.
<Skaag> I need to close and open ekiga, brb
<[1] astro> i only see options for regular installations
<_marshall> Skaag: ok
<[1] astro> asks me for hostname, partitioning, etc
<void^> zF: use mplayer with option -vf screenshot (and press s anytime)
<Wodger> make4 sure cd is before harddrive in boot order
<maintenance> hi all
<[1] astro> it is booting off of the cdrom
<LoneShadow> Skaag: any idea which module is being used for your webcam ?
<[1] astro> my options are install, lamp, rescue, boot from hdd, etc
<skavenge> [1] astro: on the dapper cd, it asks, 'boot livecd and/or install' .. you have to load the livecd to install at all
<moonstone> i need help about recording with sblive
<IseeIsee> java version "1.4.2"
<IseeIsee> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<Skaag> LoneShadow: checking
<_marshall> does anybody know if skype uses SIP?
<LoneShadow> ok :)
<Wodger> then it should just boot into the live
<IseeIsee> I downloaded the JDK  as bin file from sun website and installed it using terimal by just doing sudo ./filename.bin   now I wanna know where is it installed, I did java -version but it still shows the old version
<wheels3572> Thanks that worked I got myname back :) now for my Mess of issues
<LoneShadow> _marshall: proprierty sip
<carlos> _marshall: no, it doesn't
<[1] astro> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso doesn't have a livecd option, at least on my system
<ironfroggy> i tried a 'apt-cdrom add' and now a bunch of packages are no long available. what can i do to remedy this situation?
<[1] astro> this is bizarre
<_marshall> LoneShadow: so i couldnt use that sip account with anything but skype?
<void^> !java > IseeIsee
<gdb> IseeIsee: Because you failed to read any documentation whatsoever, including the stuff the Java JDK installer prints for you and forces you to say "yes" to during the installation.
<stefg> [1] astro: how much ram does the box have?
<Cntryboy> ehh xvidcap suxorz also
<wheels3572> I wanna test out a theory I wanna delete my Windows I have on the system how do I go about doing this as my backup drive is now my C: lol and my Windows drive which I am currently on is my F:
<LoneShadow> yes, works only from skype to skype
<[1] astro> 256MB
<tristanmike> Is there anyway to mount or convert a "*.ccd" file ?
<sri_> ironfroggy, what is u r prob
<Cntryboy> anyone know of a GOOOOD working video capture program for linux?
<skavenge> [1] astro: right at the grub menu, it asks, 'boot livecd/install' i just used the desktop one i know its there, first option on the menu
<gdb> IseeIsee: Type "ls" at the prompt and be enlightened.
<rsk> Cntryboy, xvidcap
<tristanmike> Cntryboy: xvidcap is nice
<ironfroggy> sri_: what?
<void^> tristanmike: ccd2iso, probably not in repos though
<[1] astro> this must have been a server iso
<LoneShadow> they will getting the jabber module soon, you should be able to talk to googletalk, I think they already got msn messenger working
<Cntryboy> xvidcap gives me unexpected closings and prefer errors
<[1] astro> that's the only thing i can think of
<rowanjl> Cntryboy: the Gimp
<facugaich> wheels3572: erase the partition?
<tristanmike> void^: you da man (or woman :P)!
<Cntryboy> not nice to me lol
<Cntryboy> gimp I thought was paint program
<wheels3572> facugaich Yes thats'w hat I wanna do cuz I CANT install Ubuntu
<stefg> [1] astro: just boot it... the 'desktop'-Cd means it'll boot up a live CD (which is used then for installing)
<skavenge> [1] astro: if it is then your right there wouldnt be a livecd option
<wheels3572> it freezes EVERY time
<IseeIsee> gdb: ok I did ls so what ?
<facugaich> wheels3572: the you could use gparted from the Live CD
<skavenge> or its the alternate which doesnt have livecd on it either
<rowanjl> Cntryboy: it is, but its good for taking screenshots, but not video
<Skaag> ok marshall you ready?
<m1ckeyknox> Zenobia: k... after uncommenting... what next?
<_marshall> Skaag: yeah, ill call you this time
<facugaich> wheels3572: I guess it can erase a partition even if its NTFS
<gdb> IseeIsee: Read what was printed on the screen.
<_marshall> Skaag: its skaag@ekiga.net right?
<Skaag> yes
* rowanjl wonders where the guy helping him went :/
<wheels3572> facugaich:  How do I access the gpart from the live partition?
<_marshall> it says ur offline
<Skaag> LoneShadow: I think the module is pwc
<wheels3572> facugaich: I mean the live CD
<LoneShadow> ok
<facugaich> wheels3572: Live CD you mean? it should bt in Applications
<IseeIsee> ok fine: no one reads that crap
<LoneShadow> installing pwc now :D
<LoneShadow> brb
<IseeIsee> gdb: whats the solution if you have answer to my question
<_marshall> Skaag: it says ur offline
<benny_> hello :)
<benny_> it's me again
<gdb> IseeIsee: What do you think is in the new directory there called jdk1.5.0_07 ?
<benny_> I've got a problem with fglrx :(
<IseeIsee> gdb: damit thats what I'm asking where is this new directory ?
<wheels3572> facugaich: Well I have an issue with that too I cant get into Linux with the live cd it wont let me boot to it
<Skaag> _marshall: try now please, I was offline indeed
<LoneShadow> Skaag: can you do "dpkg -l|grep pwc"
<gdb> IseeIsee: It's created in the directory as the .bin file you ran to extract it.
<gdb> IseeIsee: hence running "ls" to see it.
<Cntryboy> yah I want something for video, I've tried instanbul and xvidcap both doesn't work worth a hoot for me.
<gdb> same directory as*
<IseeIsee> gdb: that is insane, in windows it asks you where to install it
<gdb> IseeIsee: How is it insane?
<facugaich> wheels3572: mmm, I guess you could try to fix that problem or find another way of erasing partitions
<definity> how do i change the transmitting power of my wireless card
<definity> is there a way?
<Skaag> LoneShadow: Did it, no results
<LoneShadow> ok
<m1ckeyknox> how do I install packages from universe?
<LoneShadow> so the kernel is patched
<skavenge> in linux it gets installed where it knows it needs to go, its no 'install wizard'
<benny_> si there a xorg error reference ??
<gdb> IseeIsee: Anyway, if you'd like to "properly" install it, move that jdk directory to /opt or /usr/local (I prefer /opt) and set up appropriate symlinks / PATH variables.
<_marshall> Skaag: lol
<_marshall> Skaag: wicked
<Skaag> _marshall: Amazingly, it works real fine!
<skavenge> m1ckeyknox: enable the universe repository, see ubotu's link ->
<skavenge> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Cntryboy> m1ckeyknox: from knoxville?
<_marshall> Skaag: how was the audio for you?
<Skaag> I'm also amazed at how Ubuntu just found my logitech USB headset!
<wheels3572> facugaich:  How can I go about installing from Live CD any ideas.  I am sooooo frustrated with it right now.  Any sure way of installing without errors?
<_marshall> Skaag: lol yeah
<IseeIsee> gdb: is there a tutorial on that on the web, I could'nt find any
<slavezero> i am having a problem with the networking on my demo machine all of the sudden it was working and now it will not gain an ip from the server nor will it ping when given on. i have reinstalled the OS and problem still there. i think it may have soemthing to with ipv6 my server is not setup to do anything with ipv6. is it possible to remove it from ubuntu?
<m1ckeyknox> Cntryboy: nope
<Skaag> the audio was ok albeit a tad bit low but that could be volume settings on my side for my headset
<gdb> IseeIsee: If you don't mind enabling Universe and Multiverse, you can install the Sun JDK out of Ubuntu repositories, also.
<ironfroggy> please, doesnt anyone know how _adding_ a repository could cause me to loose available packages?
<m1ckeyknox> ubotu: I have it uncommented in sources.list... now what?
<facugaich> wheels3572: you don't need to install, you just boot it, the live CD. There you can use Gparted
<ubotu> I know nothing about I have it uncommented in sources.list... now what? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ironfroggy> it doesnt make sense :-(
<skavenge> wheels3572: if your having trouble booting the live cd you might try the alternate cd with text install
<skavenge> ironfroggy: impossible
<IseeIsee> gdb: I did enable the multiuniverse and then rant the bin file
<Skaag> LoneShadow: what version of ubuntu are you running that your QCPro4000 isn't detected automatically? I didn't have to do anything for mine to work...
<ironfroggy> skavenge: it happened!
<gdb> IseeIsee: For installing the JDK from Sun's site?  I don't believe there is other than the documentation on the page it downloads from.
<stefg> m1ckeyknox: once the universe repos is in your /etc/apt/sources.list and you did 'sudo apt-get update' then thy are available by apt-get and all the frontends to it like synaptic or 'add/remove software'
<benny_> doesnt matter c
<skavenge> ironfroggy: and you updated your repos after you added?
<benny_> cu
<wheels3572> facugaich:  WelL I guess no liNux for me then since I cant use the live CD
<gdb> IseeIsee: Ah, if you enabled them, then you didn't need to .bin file.
<erUSUL> !ipv6 > slavezero
<Cntryboy> why do u have knox then lol
<LoneShadow> Skaag: its my custom kernel, and limited packages installed, I used debootstrap for breezy
<ironfroggy> skavenge: i asked how and was told that i cant do that.
<IseeIsee> gdb: ok I'm a newbie, I'm from windows environment. in windows when you install something it gets registered to the registry, whats with Ubuntu, I installed the bin file and it just extracted the bin into the same directory ?
<m1ckeyknox> stefg: that's what I was missing... apt-get update
<m1ckeyknox> thanks
<rowanjl> Can anyone verify that the libdevil packages are bad?
<skavenge> ironfroggy: 'sudo apt-get update' from commandline
<stefg> bingo
<slavezero> erUSUL: ?
<gdb> IseeIsee: What Java functionality are you looking for?  runtime? plugin?  or full development environment?
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Skaag> LoneShadow: So what you'r saying is that you are not really running ubuntu anymore... you've customized things to the point where it is your own thing
<erUSUL> slavezero: check the ubotu msg
* help needs help getting internet on his ubuntu partition
<IseeIsee> gdb: full development environment
<ki11> does anyone know what this error means: 'unable to mount root fs on unknow block'?
<slavezero> erUSUL: thanks
<LoneShadow> its a bare version of ubuntu :D
<ironfroggy> skavenge: the packages are still missing
<gdb> IseeIsee: The .bin file from Sun is just a self-unpacking tarball with a small license blurb tossed in to make sure you agree to it.
<facugaich> wheels3572: that's why I said you can try to fix that problem first. Did you read what scavenge said?
<jpjacobs> my eth1 doesn't get recognized any more in ubuntu (eg doesnt show up in ifconfig -a) but it does get recognized in grml ( a debian based livecd)... what do i do about it?
<IseeIsee> gdb: I'll be installing java wireless toolkit after this
<ironfroggy> IseeIsee: for someone seeking help, you sure are being kind of rude and pushy.
<Skaag> LoneShadow: I used to do that stuff but I must say that right now, I really enjoy the fact that everything I do just works out of the box, even at the price of a slightly bloated kernel...
<skavenge> ironfroggy: what packages are you missing? you sure you didnt screw up your sources.list?
<tcv> !ipv6
<gdb> IseeIsee: Then if you have Universe and Multiverse enabled you can install the whole shebang with this command: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-*
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<IseeIsee> gdb: first of all what are bin files ? just like zip files in windows ?
<help> can anyone help me get the drivers for my wireless adapter on ubuntu
<ironfroggy> skavenge: i didnt touch the sources.list, so no. im trying to install kubuntu-desktop.
<LoneShadow> Skaag: I am building an embedded box for mythtv front end + video sip client
<Seveas> !wifi>help
<skavenge> ironfroggy: and whats the error?
<IseeIsee> gdb the sudo command you talking about its gonna download files from the internet, right ?
<Skaag> LoneShadow: nice!
<ironfroggy> skavenge: the package just isnt there anymore.
<gdb> IseeIsee: It's nothing special, the only 2 companies that I've seen package software that way have been Sun and WordPerfect.  You won't run into it often enough to worry about.
<Skaag> LoneShadow: So let me try and help you locate the source of that module
<LoneShadow> also installing everything on a 1GB compact flash card, so making my whole filesystem readonly
<skavenge> ironfroggy: what error are you getting from 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'?
<ki11> does anyone know what this error means: 'unable to mount root fs on unknow block'?
<LoneShadow> I got the source
<wheels3572> facugaich:  No I missed it lol but I just scrolled back.
<ironfroggy> skavenge: i started installing it, and saw it needed over 400 megs of files, so i thought i would add the cd to install faster. but when i tried, the package disappeared.
<gdb> IseeIsee: Yes, it will download the pre-packaged Ubuntu installation of the Sun J2SE 5.0 Release 6.
<LoneShadow> install pwc-source, made modules, trying it out now :D
<Skaag> LoneShadow: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc/pwc.ko
<Seveas> ki11, it means your initramfs is broken
<wheels3572> facugaich thing is this it worked fine just the other day without an OS on the system
<IseeIsee> gdb: anywayz how can I install java properly from this bin file ? settings the path variable & knowing where the software was installed ?
<ironfroggy> skavenge: "Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop'
<imsai> LjL: it (works) almost
<ndlovu> I'm getting a lot of this error in my dmesg output: "[4412880.784000]  hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)". I think it's because I had to use irqpoll and routeirq as boot options. Any idea how to get around this?
<Sackers> I just installed ubuntu and noticed it doesn't set up a root password, or that I noticed anyway, does it have a default root pass so I can use apt?
<kilai> i want to install my ubunto linux that was all ok then i insatll qemu and then i want start windows from ther bus i cant come in the interet what can i do?
<LoneShadow> what package is ekiga, gnomemeeting ?
<skavenge> ironfroggy: okay well the cd wouldnt help you unless you had the Kubuntu cd, KDE isnt on the ubuntu cd
<facugaich> wheels3572: so you want to get rid of Win. What worked fine, the Live CD or and ubuntu install in the disk?
<wheels3572> I had NO OS on the system
<[1] astro> thanks all
<Skaag> the package name is ekiga
<ironfroggy> IseeIsee: why are you using the .bin anyway? why arent you using the proper routes to install software, such as apt-get?
<wheels3572> facugaich I downloaded the Dapper install and installed it with this SAME cd on an empty system
<ironfroggy> skavenge: I do
<LoneShadow> hmm
<wheels3572> facugaich it installed and worked fine
<LoneShadow> apt-cache search ekiga fails
<Seveas> !info ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<gdb> IseeIsee: You won't need to worry about any of that if you install the Ubuntu package, but if you want to use the Sun .bin file, then yes, you can use it "properly" by setting your PATH and MANPATH environment variables appropriately and symlinking the libjavaplugin_oji.so file in the correct place (for the Java plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/et al).
<skavenge> ironfroggy: if you already are running KDE then were you reinstalling or what?
<IseeIsee> ironfroggy: I don't know the proper routes yet, I just downloaded the bin file from the internet thinking the way I download exe for windows
<wheels3572> facugaich I JUST reformatted the system lastnight and put windows back on the system for my mom and wen to use the CD today to reinstall Ubuntu and it wont do NOTHING
<ironfroggy> skavenge: i dont have kde installed currently.
<LoneShadow> maybe its not there on breezy
<Skaag> LoneShadow: I guess you don't have the repository setup, sec i'll tell you which one
<skavenge> ironfroggy: okay so you got the ubuntu cd, installed, got the kubuntu cd, and tried to go over the top of it?
<gdb> That "correct place" for the plug in is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and it must be a symlink, not a copy of the library.
<m_0_r_0_n> I want to develope an OpenGL application, but I cant find the packages Mesa GL 3.2, Mesa-devel, Mesa-glut, and Mesa-glut-devel ! Are there any other packages?
<ironfroggy> IseeIsee: 'sudo apt-get install java-common' or use whatever package management tools are available.
<ironfroggy> skavenge: no, i started with the kubuntu CD...
<Skaag> ok how do I find out which repository a package is coming from? apt-cache show pkgname doesn't show that stuff
<ironfroggy> skavenge: i just hadnt installed kde.
<skavenge> ironfroggy: so how are you not running KDE? you switched WMs after you installed?
<gdb> ironfroggy: I've already suggested using apt-get to install sun-java5-*
<LoneShadow> enabled backports, not finding it there as well
<gdb> ironfroggy: He's preferring to use the manual install with the .bin file.
<IseeIsee> ironfroggy: sudo apt-get install java-common what is this ?
<skavenge> ironfroggy: if you installed of a kubuntu cd KDE is the default install, afaik you can't 'not' install it
<Skaag> Filename: pool/main/e/ekiga/ekiga_2.0.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<gdb> IseeIsee: No, it is sudo apt-get install sun-java5-*
<ironfroggy> skavenge: an install command
<help> ***need help again now when i boot ubuntu it freezes on loading hardwaere drivers***
<Skaag> LoneShadow:  Origin: Ubuntu
<LoneShadow> Skaag: I need to add deb http://pkg-voip.buildserver.net/ubuntu breezy main
<IseeIsee> gdb: what is that ?
<gdb> IseeIsee: What is what?
<ironfroggy> skavenge: yes you can. i selected "install server" not realizing it wouldnt install any desktop.
<Spec> !noacpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about noacpi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skaag> LoneShadow: Not sure I have that source repository in my sources.list... mmm...
<der0b> how would I remove a file's read only attribute on a CIFS mount via the command line?
<help> ***need help again now when i boot ubuntu it freezes on loading hardwaere drivers***
<Skaag> LoneShadow: Right, I don't have it, but I can still get ekiga
<IseeIsee> gdb: ok so you can't download files from the internet and install like you do with exe files in windows ?
<LoneShadow> maybe its been included in dapper
<froop> anyone know why i would get a blank screen just after the bios screen after installing updates ?
<Aarohi> i installed draper drake. i have two soundcards on this machine, one onboard and one PCI. i'm getting all the applications to output sound through the PCI soundcard(the one in use), but the 'volume control' settings, even when controlled from the keyboard, dont make any difference to the volume.... its irresponsive to the system volume settings. please help..
<skavenge> ironfroggy: uh okay, so id try the cd from the start instead of after it tells you how much it needs to install, and make sure the cd is still in your repo list
<IseeIsee> gdb: after installing this jdk I need to install the java wireless-toolkit which also I've downloaded as a bin file
<Skaag> Aarohi: click properties for the mixer icon, and select the correct mixer device
<gdb> IseeIsee: Of course you can.  If you've been reading what I've been telling you, then you are now using a fully functional installation of the Sun J2SE 5.0 Release 7 software.
<Aarohi> i have already skaag , it doesnt seem to work
<ironfroggy> skavenge: ok but when i added the CD, it lost the package, so i dont know how to do it
<skavenge> ironfroggy: otherwise use !easysource and fix your sources.list because kubuntu-desktop is in the main repo so something is messed up
<gdb> IseeIsee: If, alternatively, you have been reading what I've been saying about using apt-get, then you now have a fully functional installation of the Sun J2SE 5.0 Release 6 software.
<facugaich> wheels3572: ok, how about booting from a DOS floppy and use fdisk to erase windows partition?
<Skaag> Aarohi: Play around with it, i'm sure you'll find a solution, it will be simple enough once you get the hang of it
<cosmicShadow> Aarohi: what PCI soundcard do you have?
<p0seidon> hey
<wastrel> okey dokey
<ironfroggy> !eastsource
<ubotu> I know nothing about eastsource - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IseeIsee> gdb: no you just told sudo apt-get, I follow that
<Skaag> Aarohi: I have 3 sound cards here, all fine
<p0seidon> interest
<skavenge> ironfroggy: id put the cd in and wait till it loads and try again
<ironfroggy> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Aarohi> onboard ESS Allegro cosmicShadow
<help> ***need help again now when i boot ubuntu it freezes on loading hardwaere drivers***
<gdb> ...
<Aarohi> K Skaag i'll try that
<ironfroggy> skavenge: what am i waiting for?
<facugaich> wheels3572: maybe there's a way to get ubuntu working without erasing Win, but I wouldn't know
<IseeIsee> gdb: I have 2 other questions, can you do separate bin installation, like I want to do of java wireless toolkit which I downloaded from the internet
<skavenge> ironfroggy: because technically with kubuntu being in the main repo you shouldnt even need the cd, so it cant find it on the internet or the cd? something's messed up and im guessing its the sources.list
<Aarohi> Skaag: is it possible to make the onboard soundcard to not be detected by ubuntu?
<Aarohi> or disable it somehow?
<Skaag> Aarohi: you can disable specific modules, in ubuntu, yes
<skavenge> disable it in the bios at bootup
<Aarohi> I dont have a use for it
<gdb> IseeIsee: If you want to install the Java Wireless Toolkit, there is nothing stopping you from doing it.
<ironfroggy> skavenge: i checked the listed repos in sources.list and they are the same as listed on my laptop, which can still find kubuntu-desktop
<Aarohi> Skaag, how?
<Skaag> Aarohi: skavenge is right, best to disable it in the Bios settings
<IseeIsee> gdb: in my country we don't have secure internet, so the internet can get disconnected anytime, also the speed is 64kbps so I'm wondering if you always do installation in linux like apt-get, then this is really not a good way
<Skaag> Aarohi: This is the simplest way to do it
<skavenge> ironfroggy: try it again and see if it gives you the same error
<Aarohi> Skaag,  What should I look for in the BIOS settings?
<Skaag> On board audio device
<Skaag> disable it
<Aarohi> Okay
<Aarohi> Thank you
<ironfroggy> skavenge: it does
<Skaag> in your Peripherals section
<Skaag> good luck Aarohi
<Aarohi> k
<Aarohi> Thank you
<skavenge> IseeIsee: apt-get is the most important part of this system for package retrieval security updates, everything
<IseeIsee> gdb: then why can't I install the jdk from the bin file. it just extracted the bin to the same directory, I want it to install it somewhere & properly integrate it into ubuntu
<tristanmike> I'm trying to compile a program, but as soon as I start the "make" process, I get this error...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18276  can someone please have a look ? Thanx.
<skavenge> ironfroggy: have you rebooted since then?
<angelika> hi at all
<angelika> I'm here for the first time
<skavenge> ironfroggy: also if it half installed then broke you need to purge the broken package out of your system and reinstall
<samu2> where do you install more of these locales that you can display with locale -a
<LoneShadow> Skaag: ekiga requires 140MB (mainly uninstalled dependecies) on my bare system :P
<LoneShadow> evil
<stefg> !build > tristanmike
<Skaag> LoneShadow: ouch! :-)
<gdb> IseeIsee: Here's the thing.  That .bin file is provided by Sun so that Joe Random Linux User can download it and get Java on their machine.  In general, it's best that you use the packaged version of the software (read: that your distribution vendor provides) over "generic" installation media.  Meaning, in this case, it's best to use "apt-get" to install Java than to use that .bin file.  As your requirements change, you may modify that rule of thumb for yours
<angelika> Is there sb wanna talk with me?
* help wants to know how to wipe everything on his hdd
<Skaag> LoneShadow: I guess that's X libraries, Gnome libraries, etc...
* help wants to know how to wipe everything on his hdd
* help wants to know how to wipe everything on his hdd
<LoneShadow> I got to make sure, I dont run out of 1 GB space :D
* help wants to know how to wipe everything on his hdd
* help wants to know how to wipe everything on his hdd
<Skaag> angelika: over Ekiga?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-8-137-46.sd.sd.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<testttt> hello
<mlehrer_> help: first, stop spamming
<LoneShadow> help: ship me the hdd, ill wipe it out for you :D
<lud2k> hi
<mlehrer_> help: second, cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<mlehrer_> or sda
<facugaich> tristanmike: you have aclocal right?
<mlehrer_> do a "df" to see what the correct device is
<stefg> you're talkink to yourself :-) mlehrer_
<Seveas> mlehrer_, he left
<johlin> When I for example want to remove evolution mail because I don't use it and I'm a minimalist, I'm told that I break the ubuntu-desktop pakage. Does that mean that the whole ubuntu-desktop package will be removed or just that the ubuntu desktop package just isn't complete if I remove evolution?
<tristanmike> facugaich: searched in synaptic, couldn't find any package for it
<lud2k> where can i download bash2 for ubuntu ? (i want to restrict users using ssh to their home directory)
<stefg>  /left/ ... a pretty word for a kick
<IseeIsee> gdb: so what difference would it make to do a general install over the one through apt-get ? and the procedure do to the general install, what is it :)
<tristanmike> facugaich: I have all the proper repos enabled as well (official ones I mean)
<skavenge> johlin: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, a package with a list of other packages to install, it is safe to remove, nothing will actually remove with it
<ironfroggy> skavenge: yes i rebooted, and it didnt half install, i cancelled it before it started.
<Aarohi> Skaag, Okay, I think I found what I was missing. But there's still one thing that its responding incorrectly to... my keyboard volume control... raising or dropping the volume doesn't make a difference
<gdb> johlin: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, meaning, it contains no software itself but has a lot of dependant software.  It's used simply for installed GNOME and is not required after installation.  Before upgrading to the next release, however, it is suggested that you reinstall it prior to the upgrade.
<facugaich> tristanmike: wierd, I could swear I intalled it through synaptic
<Aarohi> Skaag, Everything else is working fine
<johlin> skavenge and gdb: good. thanks. So I can safely remove all the extra apps I don't need? nice
<Skaag> Aarohi: That is something you probably set from somewhere else, a different software that handles special keyboard bindings for volume settings
<Aarohi> Any idea Skaag ?
<tristanmike> facugaich: the only thing that comes up, and only when searching with Description and Name, is libguile-dev
<Skaag> Aarohi: Now that you mention it, I have the same problem :-)
<Aarohi> Ah.. heh
<Aarohi> Well, if I find something Skaag , i'll let you know :-)
<Skaag> Aarohi: I have volume keys on my keyboard as well, they show me the volume popup but the volume doesn't change, it's like it's muted
<Aarohi> Exactly my problem
<skavenge> ironfroggy: dunno what to tell you, obviously theres another part to the problem as things just dont 'dissapear' off a burnt cd and your also unable to get it off the internet, that doesnt make sense ... somethings seriously broke, id suggest a complete reinstall of kubuntu -the right way-, you end up with less headaches in the longrun
<facugaich> tristanmike: yes, here too
<ironfroggy> skavenge: you have no idea what kind of trouble i went through getting kubuntu installed the first time!
<Aarohi> Skaag, should I try posting there in the forums?
<Jazon> hi everyone.  i cannot figure out how to get acpi / powermanagement working for my laptop (NEC i-Select).  I would appreciate any help
<Skaag> Aarohi: sec, i'm sure we'll find it...
<Aarohi> k
<Jazon> (its running hot)
<Aarohi> I did find Keyboard shortcuts
<skavenge> ironfroggy: well your going to play catch-up with packages from here on out from stuff that didnt get installed from the desktop install anyway
<Aarohi> But its set correctly
<johlin> Skaag: I have the same problem. I posted in the forums but no one seemed to care.
<gdb> IseeIsee: Using apt-get will place the Sun Java version under package management ensuring that you get easy access to updates, the ability to use the "alternatives" system to switch between versions of Java, integrated with Ubuntu with no more symlinks or PATH statements to setup, and easy to remove should you decide you don't like it.  The generic installation from Sun allows you to keep non-Free software outside of package management, to place the installat
<Skaag> Aarohi: yah i know, they are set ok but they are not controlling the correct mixer
<ironfroggy> skavenge: i mean hardware wise
<Skaag> i'm sure there is a solution for that, i'm checking
<facugaich> tristanmike: aclocal comes with automake
<ironfroggy> i have to run an IDE cable from another box to this one to piggyback on its CD-ROM
<skavenge> ironfroggy: 9 out of 10 times your problem is sources.list issues but if you say its identical i dont know where to go from there ..
<johlin> Skaag: does your volume also sound like crap when you set it to maxiumum?
<Skaag> johlin: no that sounds ok, but I have USB speakers
<DarkProphet> hi all, nvidia-glx stuff doesn't work with amd64 distribution
<DarkProphet> is there a trick to get them to work ?
<DarkProphet> the X server crashes
<skavenge> ironfroggy: did you try to even boot into the livecd with kubuntu disc?
<IseeIsee> gdb: what if I get disconnected during apt-get, will it start over again ?
<stefg> yes
<facugaich> tristanmike: install automake1.6
<johlin> Skaag: aah. Anyway, I still have the same volume problem as you have. I've been told it because for example Rhythmbox uses the PCM slider and the keyboard buttons control the master slide, but it doesn't make any sense as master is supposed to me "master"
<Skaag> ok I found how to fix it
<Skaag> System -> Preferences -> Sounds
<Aarohi> k Skaag , I'm ears
<Skaag> Default audio device:..
<Skaag> Select the correct device there
<Skaag> the bug seems to be that no matter what you select, if you close that panel and reopen it, it goes back to the wrong card
<Aarohi> Skaag, Its already set to the correct one
<Skaag> on mine It always goes back to the wrong adapter
<Aarohi> Hm, I changed on mine successfully
<DarkProphet> any ideas guys ?
<johlin> Skaag: I only have 1 to choose from. Maybe my problem differs from yours then.
<ironfroggy> skavenge: you mean before i installed? yeah, why?
<benny_> hi
<Aarohi> Skaag, I also found a similar setting when you right click on the sound icon in the tray, and select Preferences
<benny_> I'm here to tell you, that I hate xorg, thanks :)
<Skaag> Aarohi: yah me too but that one works fine for me
<benny_> (sorry, else I would explode)
<Skaag> johlin: probable
<skavenge> ironfroggy: well if the livecd worked fine what hardware problems did you have?
<paulm> Is there anyway to get certain commands (i.e play, pause, change track) "exept" from being locked out when screen is locked? Probably a stupid question.
<Aarohi> Its set to fine for me, just not working
<lud2k> how can i restrict users to their home directory ? (so they can't go anywhere else or see any files that are not their files)
<bobbyd_> hi, I'm having a problem with my pptp VPN connection under dapper, it used to work, but now it just seems to connect, but I can't transfer any data. I'm also seeing "Neighbour Table Overflow" in the syslog. Is this a known issue?
<wietz0r> <ompaul> wietz0r, allowing root login is wrong, (no matter what the circumstance (we could debate single usermode but lets not)), I run ubuntu on a couple of servers and am happy, they are internet facing
<wietz0r> <NthDegree> wietz0r so does ubuntu
<wietz0r> ~wtf
<wastrel> lud2k:  check the -r option  in man bash
<Skaag> weird
<IseeIsee>  gdb: what if I get disconnected during apt-get, will it start over again ?
<Skaag> so this is an ubuntu bug, i'll try to see if anyone else reported it
<lud2k> oki thx
<johlin> I've made some small shell scripts to fetch the latest codeblocks files from svn and build them. I don't wanna have to enter my root password when it installs as I sometimes just start the script and run away, so I thought I'd just add sudo cowsay blabla, but it doesn't ask for the password when I do that. Is there a quick little command that needs root access but doesn't really do much?
<tristanmike> facugaich: don't have 1.6
<_andreas> hello! i have a notebook (acer aspire 5024WLMi) with amd 64 cpu and ati mobility radeon x700. i installed the drivers but when i use the command fglrxinfo, there stands Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! can anybody help me?
<stefg> johlin: fdisk -l
<facugaich> tristanmike: what do you have? maybe because you've got dapper?
<tristanmike> facugaich: 1.4, 1.7-1.9, lol
<ironfroggy> skavenge: it booted ok, but the cdrom is kind of buggy and during the course of a full install it inevitably runs into a corrupt read.
<IrIT> Hi. Anyone here have any experience with a trendnet print server?
<johlin> stefg: thanks, that'll do
<rebelfallen> I have a USB external Hard drive. Is it possible to somehow have it running as well as my current hard drive running, and switch over to it like a VNC between computers... ?
<Skaag> Aarohi: if you open a terminal and run: alsamixer
<Skaag> what do you get? the correct device?
<void^> IseeIsee: apt will resume just fine
<facugaich> tristanmike: g2g now, sry, aclocal-1.6 comes with automake1.6, try looking for it somewhre pal
<tristanmike> facugaich: thanx anyway
<johlin> Also, I've seen in a few scripts that gets stuff from svn/cvs where you have like a list of tasks (1. fetching, 2. making, 3. blabla) where the actual programs that run have no output. How do I do that in a sh file?
<Aarohi> i do Skaag
<Skaag> me too
<stinkball> has anyone gotten tuxguardian to compile and work on ubuntu?
<Skaag> i'm still researching this, sec
<Aarohi> k
<Aarohi> Skaag, I'll try and post this in the forums, see if anyone knows about this... and actually something tells me we're not the only ones with this problem
<stefg> rebelfallen: either  you're confused, or I am (-:
<IseeIsee> void^: you mean if I shutdown & start over again tomorow and do apt-get install sun-java5.*        it will not start downloading the 60 mb file all over, it'll start from where it left ? also where are these files being downloaded where is the jdk gonna be installed ?
<lud2k> wastrel: but.. people use cd, they can't access their own directory :( and they can type "bash" and everything work after
<tristanmike> I'm trying to compile a program, but as soon as I start the "make" process, I get this error...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18276  can someone please have a look ? Thanx.
<froop> is there at least anyway to get access to the updates i download through the livecd before i reinstall this thing? is there a dir the updates download to?
<Skaag> Aarohi: Looks like there is a solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79717.html
<Skaag> Aarohi: I'm trying this now
<lud2k> wastrel: but.. people can't use cd, they can't access their own directory :( and they can type "bash" and everything work after
<Aarohi> oh
<mnp> crimsun: are you around to help me some more with that ALSA/soundcard issue
<tahgixoo27343> I need to create an account that is locked to /home/natasha and has full permissions, also the user "natasha" should be able to run ./ commands in /home/natasha - can I get some help?
<void^> IseeIsee: yes, it will resume. files are downloaded to /var/cache/apt. installed to wherever the package wants to be installed.
<majd> !soundjuicer-mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about soundjuicer-mp3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_stev_> wireless problem: how do I update my ipw2200 driver?
<rebelfallen> stefg:  I want to be able to swap over to my other hard drive that runs a separate operating system. Right now I have to restart, switch the hard drive boot sequence in the bios and login. I want to be able to login to ubuntu on the USB drive while running my current internal hard drive
<majd> !sound juicer
<ubotu> I know nothing about sound juicer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wastrel> lud2k:  sorry, I thought that might help :] 
<majd> how can i encode mp3s in sound juicer?
<stefg> rebelfallen: either vmpayer or man chroot
<IseeIsee> void^: it will give me an option to choose where to install packages the way it happens in windows is that you install to Program Files, what about Ubuntu, which location should I typically give to it ? can it be in a drive which is FAT32 ?
<lud2k> wastrel: on google they said to use bash2 but i can't fin where to download it :(
<stefg>  /vmpayer/... nice typo :-)
<mnp> iianyone familar with IHC4 module?
<void^> IseeIsee: no, it will not give options. this isn't windows, it works differently, the filesystem concept is different
<johlin> which archive format (zip, rar, tar...) is the fastest in compressing?
<IseeIsee> void^: so where is it gonna install it ?
<lens> I am curious is there a bash command to show time and date?
<bart3k> johlin: tar don't compress
<cosmicShadow> majd: you need to create a new output profile.  In the preferences window (Edit > Preferences, at the bottom)
<Skaag> lens: date
<lens> right on.
<lens> thanks!
<Skaag> lens: and date has quite a few params...
<gteppel_> Is security.ubuntu.com down?
<warlocky> I need to create an account that is locked to /home/natasha and has full permissions, also the user "natasha" should be able to run ./ commands in /home/natasha - can I get some help?
<lens> Skaag... ok.
<johlin> bart3k: no problem, I just need to pack some files, size is not a problem. So tar is faster then?
<majd> cosmicShadow, do i need to install any packages before that?
<void^> IseeIsee: install it, run dpkg -L <packagename> if you really want to know. usually you don't concern yourself with where things are installed to.
<bart3k> johlin: yes it's fast couse it only create one file from many files
<cosmicShadow> majd:  you'll need an encoder - most use lame.  I don't believe there's a lame package in apt though
<senshine> can someone tell me how to determine which version of drivers are installed for my wireless card please
<warlocky-> I need to create an account that is locked to /home/natasha and has full permissions, also the user "natasha" should be able to run ./ commands in /home/natasha - can I get some help?
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rowanjl> Can someone tell me how to check that a lib is installed?
<johlin> cosmicShadow: yes there is. command line only though I think.
<mnp> is anyone familar with intel ICH4 chipsets/soundcards not being recognized? crimsun, and spec were helping me yesterday, but i got stuck with and acpi issue
<vieirar> Hi is there anyway to convert an .scr to an avi or mpeg?
<kintaro> hi guys..whats the difference between xen and vmware?i'm just confused! :(
<johlin> vieirar: isn't .scr a screensaver for windows?
<warlocky-> anyone? cmon?
<vieirar> johlin, yes it is but they usually start out as and avi or mpeg
<Frankenstein> hi, im trying to play a .wmv file and I cant find the right codec in the rep... could someone help me out by telling me what i need exactly to do this?
<Skaag> ok time to go home to the wife
<Skaag> bbl
<TestXChat> how can I find out if a laptop is supported by Ubuntu?
<senshine> i should leave then Skaag
<stefg> kintaro: that's beyond the scope of this channel... #vmware or #xen might enlighten you
<senshine> thanks for the warning
<mnp> Text: there is a list of supported hardware on the support page
<benny_> damn, i hate ATI now
<brando1> Are 64 bit libraries installed to /usr/lib or /usr/lib64? (And also the follow would be to verify /usr/lib contains 32 or if 32 bit libraries go /usr/lib32, and where the /usr/lib symlink points to
<benny_> I'll buy a nVidia next time
<benny_> cu
<mnp> TestXChat: there is a llist of supported hardware, (and many laptop configs) on the unbuntu support pages
<johlin> warlocky-: wouldn't that mean that that user can't access anything outside it's home directory, so no preinstalled programs or anything?
<benny_> (sorry, just damn upset)
<warlocky-> exactly, he should only be able to access /home/natasha
<montag_> Anyone know if it's possible to install the Tremulous game through Synaptic?
<Frankenstein> :P anyone?
<mlehrer_> Frankenstein: google for w32codecs & ubuntu
<IseeIsee> void^: after this JDK is installed I wanna install the java-wireless-toolkit & its updated path which are available as bin on sun website. I already have them in my HDD, how would I install them ?
<mlehrer_> there are some good documents out there
<johlin> warlocky-: then just regular permissions should do right?
<Frankenstein> ok
<warlocky-> but he can start something trough screen etc, thats' what I need. If you can help me out joh, I owe you.
<warlocky-> johlin, I tried it out. It wont work
<_marshall> hey guys
<qt4x11> hi
<warlocky-> if i try "screen" I get this
<void^> IseeIsee: if it's not available in the repos you'll have to install manually.
<warlocky-> natasha@playz:/home/natasha$ screen ./
<warlocky-> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check.
<_marshall> does anybody know if gaim can in any way support msn personal messages and display pics and stuff?
<johlin> warlocky-: so you mean that he should be able to start programs from the screen but not remotely?
<qt4x11> how do i send a message using 'wall' if i want to use stdin?
<Meez> hey, anyone know how to set user quota's / size limits for home folders? googled to no avail :\
<IseeIsee> I'm asking for the method to install it manually ?
<Meez> _marshall, it supports display pics just fine
<void^> IseeIsee: depends entirely on what you install, things usually come with readme/install instructions
<Meez> not personal messages though
<_marshall> Meez: where can i set my display pic?
<warlocky-> johlin, he should be able to do anything in /home/natasha, but he shouldnt be able to access other folders
<_marshall> Meez: is there any way yo get it to?
<warlocky-> then that one
<Meez> Accounts -> you@yourmail.com -> Edit Acount -> Buddy Icon
<jpjacobs> qt4x11, pipe it through like echo 'boeh'|wall
<IseeIsee> void^: its a bin file
<imc_> Problems on dapper with Evolution; crashing every time on startup. The program starts and crashes, 'unexpectedly'.
<angelika> is there sb wanna talk?
<Meez> open/remove buttons
<void^> IseeIsee: those are usually self-extracting archives, surely there are detailed instructions available on the website you got it from
<warlocky-> johlin, any ideas+
<imc_> Any evolution help? Suddenly it's crashing every time I start
<Frankenstein> ok, google isnt telling me anything... no one knows which packages from the rep. i need?  it was a simple question, ive already been searching or i wouldnt have come here :P
<IseeIsee> void^: right also please let me know how is the support of Ubuntu to handle power shutdowns as its common in my country ?
<elknof3> hi
<IseeIsee> void^: I mean chances of file getting corrupted or anything ?
<rebelfallen> wow chroot is completely confusing
<johlin> warlocky-: well, I don't know if this will break something else, but setting permission on all folder but the home folder to owner only and giving all folders to root should work
<cosmicShadow> majd: thank you for being patient.
<kalila> grep, how does it return 3 lines after the text is has found
<n3rdism> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<void^> IseeIsee: depends on the filesystem you chose. common filesystems like ext3 and reiserfs are usually pretty stable.
<TestXChat> I'm trying to determine if ubuntu will work on a HP Compaq Presario v2710us.  I can't find it on the supported page, any ideas?
<cosmicShadow> majd: type sudo apt-get install lame
<majd> cosmicShadow, yeah, i just got ripperx and it's working :)
<serge> Hiya, I've just used a howto on how to install the ATI drivers for ubuntu and when I reboot and type fglrxinfo I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18161 I believe I need libGL.so.1.2 but I've no idea where to find it and google comes up empty handed. Any ideas?
<majd> but sound juicer would be nice
<fyrestrtr> TestXChat: what are the specs on that?
<majd> so i'd appreciate the help
<majd> cause ripperx is really ugly
<cosmicShadow> all right, i'll walk you through it
<majd> thanks
<kalila> !grep
<TestXChat> fyrestrtr, http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4880360
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cosmicShadow> majd: sudo apt-get install lame
<majd> E: Package lame has no installation candidate
<}btorch{> hi is ubuntu breezy also known as ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1 ?
<qt4x11> if i do a longer message like echo 'this is a really, long sentence' | wall it takes me to a > prompt
<stefg> !info liblame
<qt4x11> why is that
<ubotu> Package liblame does not exist in dapper
<sri_> can any one tell how to join in python discussion?
<fyrestrtr> qt4x11: you have to hit ctrl+z
<qt4x11> when
<notmeitsyou> does anyone know if there are any java problems with mozilla firefox
<fyrestrtr> sri_: type /j #python
<stefg> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<wastrel> serge:  the 9200 doesn't require fglrx
<wastrel> serge:  9500 and above
<cosmicShadow> majd: do you have the universe/multiverse repos enabled?
<qt4x11> i tried ctrl-z doesn't do anything?
<epidemik> how can i tell what video card i have?
<jrib> epidemik: lspci
<ttyfscker> does anyone know why my flash player isnt accessing my webcam / mic, they get detected, but they wont work. I have my flash settings to allow webcam and mic..I have tried running firefox as root just to see if the flash would access the hardware then, still no good.. anybody???
<majd> cosmicShadow, i should.....
<majd> it's checked under repositories in synaptic
<TestXChat> fyrestrtr, any idea?
<cosmicShadow> lame should be in multiverse
<XiXaQ> serge, do you have a radeon 9200 se card?
<fyrestrtr> TestXChat: page is not loading here, just type out the specs
<serge> wastrel, so how do I fix that error? I did it yestoday before windows ate ubuntu (long story) and it worked
<MachineH3D> why does my firefox crash while loading some pages i think its java
<serge> XiXaQ, yes 9200 SE 256mb
<qt4x11> if i do a longer message like echo 'this is a really, long sentence' | wall it takes me to a > prompt
<D1> hello, can apt-get remove configuration files on uninstall?
<qt4x11> why is that
<epidemik> jrib: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] 
<qt4x11> i tried ctrl-z doesn't do anything?
<stefg> epidemik: lspci | grep vga
<D1> or do I have to use dpkg?
<venkatesh> D1, dpkg --purge can
<epidemik> jrib is that the right line?
<TestXChat> fyrestrtr, sempron 3300+
<TestXChat> fyrestrtr, the mobo isn't listed..
<majd> cosmicShadow, i get an error when i reload the repos
<D1> venkatesh: what if I wanna remove more than one package?
<fyrestrtr> D1: apt-get remove --purge fooo
<sri_> fyrestrtr, i type it but it is saying that 'u need to be identified'
<XiXaQ> serge, I have the same card, and I've been having some problems with it. What are your problems?
<fyrestrtr> TestXChat: video card?
<fyrestrtr> sri_: you need to register your nick.
<wastrel> serge:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose ati or radeon instead of fglrx
<fyrestrtr> sri_: type /msg nickserv help register
<serge> I get a load of errors when I do fglrxinfo
<TestXChat> fyrestrtr, Video Card ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<jrib> epidemik: yes seems to be
<majd> cosmicShadow, http://pastebin.ca/91438
<MachineH3D> i need help relating firefox and java
<epidemik> jrib lol is that a reallly crappy card?
<jrib> MachineH3D: can you be more specific?
<stefg> epidemik: lspci | grep VGA (note uppercase)
<serge> wastrel, sure? it seemed to have worked yestoday
<fyrestrtr> TestXChat: I don't see a problem with it, you might not get good acceleration with the video card, but that's ati for you.
<cosmicShadow> majd: do you have synaptic open?
<jrib> epidemik: I don't know too much about video cards, but at least it's nvidia
<XiXaQ> serge, I've seen those before :)
<fyrestrtr> TestXChat: your main concern will be the wifi if it has it.
<TestXChat> fyrestrtr, alright.. I suppose I can always return it to frys if it doesnt work :D
<wastrel> serge:  dunno, i have a 9600, just reading from the wiki page that fglrx isn't required for below 9500
<MachineH3D> well when i go to some sites it either half loads the page and hangs there and doesnt do anything or will just close firefox completly
<cosmicShadow> majd: you have to close any package managers before doing an apt-get update in the console
<serge> wastrel, oki ty
<epidemik> jrib i got it for free in garage sale
<XiXaQ> serge, since we're obviously having the same problem, perhaps we should join forces?
<serge> XiXaQ, it was a cheap card a while ago, I've got a x1800 now but they're not supported very well if at all so I use the other card u see
<serge> XiXaQ, indeed
<ttyfscker> does anyone know why my flash player isnt accessing my webcam / mic, they get detected, but they wont work. I have my flash settings to allow webcam and mic..I have tried running firefox as root just to see if the flash would access the hardware then, still no good.. anybody???
<Frankenstein> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<majd> cosmicShadow, http://pastebin.ca/91440
<serge> XiXaQ, so you get the same thing?
<XiXaQ> serge, #ubuntu-radeon9200se
<XiXaQ> yes.
<MachineH3D> ?
<sponix> I went from linux-386 to linux-686, and know linux-k7 kernel ... Is it ok for me to remove the prior 386/686 kernels, or should they be left for historical values ;)
<jrib> MachineH3D: does it happen everytime on the same page?
<p0seidon> Hi
<MachineH3D> yes
<venkatesh> sponix, its fine to remove them after you test the new kernel
<jrib> MachineH3D: what page?
<p0seidon> I'll find out
<IseeIsee> is there any alternative to google talk in windows which notify you as soon as you receive an email ?
<cosmicShadow> majd: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.
<MachineH3D> its when i login on online text based webgame
<jrib> IseeIsee: well you can use gmail-notify to tell you when you get mail
<majd> k, i'm gonna do gedit cause nano and other text based editors give me a headache
<jrib> MachineH3D: does it happen on other pages?
<cosmicShadow> majd: comment out the lines for the cd, then type Ctrl+X to save and close the window, then rerun the update
<sponix> IseeIsee: there are lots of firefox plugins that will check gmail for email messages
<sponix> IseeIsee: and google talk is just a jabber client from what I've seen
<cosmicShadow> any text editor works :)
<subman> Hello
<MachineH3D> not that i know of
<rpedro> XiXaQ, serge: you tried this howto : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197471&highlight=ati+9200+se+fglrx+howto  ?
<IseeIsee> void^: man you are wrong, the terminal was downloading something and it was 23% done I closed the terminal and wrote sudo apt-get sun-java5.* , it started downloading from 0%
<D1> thanks for the help
<epidemik> can anyone help a noob get a nvidia driver?
<subman> Ummm can i get support here?
<serge> rpedro, i've got it sorted now, found the driver so it should work
<_tom> anyone here know how to set up a modem?
<jrib> MachineH3D: well you can try running firefox from a terminal and seeing if you get any meaningful output after you make it crash, but since it's only one page, it sounds like it is a problem with the game
<subman> Ummm can i get support here?
<epidemik> NO!!!!!
<majd> cosmicShadow, k, no error, gonna try to get lame now
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MachineH3D> the game runs on my windows partition
<rpedro> serge: ok
<void^> IseeIsee: really? are you sure it didn't simply start with another package? i just tried and it resumes reliably here.
<IseeIsee> void^: right now its showing this:
<IseeIsee> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse sun-java5-bin 1.5.0-06-1 [22.1MB] 
<IseeIsee> 2% [1 sun-java5-bin 1709824/22.1MB 7%] 
<jrib> MachineH3D: you could try other browsers too
<MachineH3D> like?
<majd> cosmicShadow, still nothing
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<IseeIsee> so now let me close the terminal & start over again
<jrib> MachineH3D: mozilla, epiphany, galeon, opera
<cosmicShadow> majd: in the meantime, try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<MachineH3D> what would you recoment
<subman> root/.setup5797: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<subman> /tmp/selfgz5710/setup.sh: line 143:  5820 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@"2>>$NULL
<MachineH3D> recoment
<IseeIsee> void^: see this now after closing terminal & starting again
<IseeIsee> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse sun-java5-bin 1.5.0-06-1 [22.1 MB] 
<IseeIsee> 0% [1 sun-java5-bin 46051/22.1MB 0%] 
<subman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<majd> cosmicShadow, k, that worked
<_tom> how do i play mpeg's?
<MachineH3D> install the codecs
<jrib> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gdb> IseeIsee: wow, you've finally picked up on apt-get! ;-)
<vbgunz> anyone know of a very lightweight 'wordpad' replacement for Linux... I know it is off-topic to ask here *but* I find it hard to take notes when studying if I cannot 'bold, monospace, italicize,' my notes :( any suggestions welcomed!
<cosmicShadow> majd: go back and edit your sources.list - on the line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper" add multiverse to the end
<rowanjl> shouldn't there be /etc/ld.so.conf?
<cosmicShadow> vbgunz: abiword (sudo apt-get install abiword)
<epidemik> can anyone help a me get a nvidia driver?
<void^> IseeIsee: ah, you shouldn't close the terminal. use ctrl-c.
<jojopaderes>  i just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-26-686 and after rebooting i can't start my xserver. nvidia driver is not working anymore
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<subman> root/.setup5797: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<subman> /tmp/selfgz5710/setup.sh: line 143:  5820 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@"2>>$NULL
<subman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<MachineH3D> it works thanks man
<epidemik> can anyone help a me get a nvidia driver?
<vbgunz> cosmicShadow: I already office writer... aren't these the same? I would like a lightweight editor that has support for 'bold, italics, different fonts', etc...
<majd> cosmicShadow, oh, wait a second, look what i found on the wiki
<majd> !cdripping
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdripping - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_tom> jrib: thanks a bunch
<majd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-f109ee313aa77bf2997e6499584438e9f7691d58
<n3rdism> hey all; im having a problem getting grub to install on my sata. does anyone have enough experience with this to help me?
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<subman> root/.setup5797: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<subman> /tmp/selfgz5710/setup.sh: line 143:  5820 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@"2>>$NULL
<subman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<rowanjl> anyone?
<IseeIsee> void:^ when the power would shutdown there would be no ctrl c, so my conclusion is sort of that Ubuntu/linux is being designed keeping in view places where there is good internet & secure power
<Ropechoborra> How do i know wich kernel fits my needs?
<cosmicShadow> vbgunz: OO Writer is bloaty - abiword will load up a lot faster, and have a smaller footprint
<Ropechoborra> best
<IseeIsee> I'm from a country where there is neither good internet not any security of when the electricity goes out
<n3rdism> hey all; im having a problem getting grub to install on my sata. does anyone have enough experience with this to help me?
<mlehrer_> this is even faster for word docs: strings foo.doc | less
<mlehrer_> but you lose a lot of formatting :)
<vbgunz> cosmicShadow: ok, then I'll look into it :)
<void^> IseeIsee: internet loss is not a problem, power losses shouldn't happen every 30 minutes.
<Ropechoborra> How do i know wich kernel best fits my needs?
<cosmicShadow> majd: will you be able to get it from there?
<majd> cosmicShadow, i'm trying it right now
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<subman> root/.setup5797: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<subman> /tmp/selfgz5710/setup.sh: line 143:  5820 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@"2>>$NULL
<subman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<IseeIsee> void^: if it takes about 5 hours to download 60 mb and in that 5 hours the electricity even goes for 5 minutes, does not that means the whole effort of downloading the packages is lost cause apt-get gonna start downloading from the start anyway ?
<n3rdism> hey all; im having a problem getting grub to install on my sata. does anyone have enough experience with this to help me?
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<subman> root/.setup5797: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<subman> /tmp/selfgz5710/setup.sh: line 143:  5820 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@"2>>$NULL
<subman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<void^> IseeIsee: i'm not even sure. i suppose there's a way to make it use another tool for downloading. either way, you can download the packages yourself if you like, handling resuming yourself.
<evilbulgarian> hi, anyone know of where i can find mono 1.1.16.1 package for ubuntu?
<epidemik> please help me get nvidia drivers
<RichEd> noobie question ... what's the file extention for an executable like nautilus under linux
<cosmicShadow> Aarohi: any luck?
<IseeIsee> void^ & gdb: so gdb now you get it why I was stressing on manually installing jdk from .bin file cause i'll have control over it and the installation is not directly internet dependent. so now please let me know what should be the next step the jdk is extracted in the same directory as of bin
<hawkaloogie> RichEd, linux doesn't need "file extentions"
<Aarohi> no cosmicShadow , still on it
<epidemik> please help me get nvidia drivers
<IseeIsee> void^: I have already extracted the jdk .bin file from sun, if you did not read it from my earlier posts
<void^> IseeIsee: use apt-get install --print-uris <package>
<hawkaloogie> !nvidia > epidemik
<user-land> what do you use to see the CPU temperature ?
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<notrash> there is no special file extension for executeable files
<subman> root/.setup5797: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<subman> /tmp/selfgz5710/setup.sh: line 143:  5820 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@"2>>$NULL
<subman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<void^> IseeIsee: you are free to do things in whatever way you want
<winman> user-land, I've got this little applet thing sitting on my panel
<IseeIsee> void^: how can I manually install jdk from .bin file, there is nothing on the internet related to that which is depressing
<RichEd> hawkaloogie: (nice nick) i'm actually searching for the nautilus application to add as a shortcut on a menu & also to grab the icon to use for another desktop shorcut
<cosmicShadow> IseeIsee: chmod +x jdk*.bin, ./jdk*.bin
<hawkaloogie> RichEd, /usr/bin/nautilus <- the program. /usr/share/icons <- or something like that for the icons
<teicah> ive installed different 'codecs' and still unable to play dvds w/mplayer.. what is the one(s) i need?  i followed http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<winman> user-land, right click on a panel and select "Add to Panel" ... its listed somewhere in the list of applets
<notrash> a executeble file , like a script , has the "x" in his attribute list
<RichEd> tx hawkaloogie
<jrib> teicah: you hava dvdcss?
<teicah> ill check
<froop> is there anyway to reinstall grub from the live cd since the update seems to have nuked it from the MBR or something
<teicah> dpkg -l|grep dvdcss .. nothing..
<SanketMedhi> froop: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<teicah> so i must need it
<subman> im trying to install Wolfenstien: Enemy Teritory, but it keeps saying:
<subman> root/.setup5797: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannotopen shared object file: No such file or directory
<subman> /tmp/selfgz5710/setup.sh: line 143:  5820 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@"2>>$NULL
<subman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<teicah> what is the name of it? dvdcss?
<jrib> !dvd > teicah
<froop> cheers SanketMedhi
<void^> IseeIsee: according to sun the extracted directory contains a readme file with instructions.
<SanketMedhi> subman: you will need the 32 bit libraries
<subman> ahh
<subman> any way to find it?
<Aarohi> cosmicShadow, any chance you might be on when Saarg gave the link to me? If you could scroll up please?
<teicah> !dvd > teicah
<Aarohi> I seem to have lost the link
<SanketMedhi> !tab < subman
<ubotu> I know nothing about tab < subman - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<void^> IseeIsee: either way, all you need is having the patch to the bin directory containing javac and java in your PATH envrionment variable.
* rowanjl wonders why nobody ever answers his questions...
<Ropechoborra> I got 3 Linux-Images: Linux-Image 2.6.15-23.39 / Linux-Image 2.6.15-25.43/ Linux-Image 2.6.15-26.45  wich one should i delete and wich not?
<SanketMedhi> Aarohi: where from?
<void^> IseeIsee: how to do that is left as an excercise for the reader
<Aarohi> India SanketMedhi
<SanketMedhi> Aarohi: where in india?
<cosmicShadow> Aarohi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79717.html
<Aarohi> Jalandhar SanketMedhi . you?
<rowanjl> shouldn't there be /etc/ld.so.conf file?
<SanketMedhi> Aarohi: mumbai
<Aarohi> cosmicShadow, thanks :-)
<jrib> rowanjl: what do you mean "taht the libdevil packages are bad"?
<Aarohi> k :-)
<user-land> winman, i don't find it there, only CPU frequency monitor.
<rowanjl> jrib: I mean that no matter where I looked, they didn't install the libs
<rowanjl> so I've gone and built it myself
<jrib> rowanjl: you've installed the libdevil1c2 package?
<Shak-> how do I adjust my desktop environment settings? like add shortcuts to programs and folders on the desktop, modify the applications menu
<rowanjl> jrib: yes
<jrib> rowanjl: dpkg -L libdevil1c2
<RichEd> and last noobie question ... under nautilus, in the places window, what determines the list order ? thought it would be alphabetical but it seems strange ///
<hawkaloogie> Shak-, applications > Accessories > Alacarte Menu Editor (for menus), right-click and "Create Launcher" for desktop
<winman> user-land, hmmm .. I think I installed a package for those applets to list up .. one sec, let me check
<rowanjl> jrib: so, they are there, but why can't anything find them? I'm trying to build packages that need them...
<Shak-> hawkaloogie: ah I see
<RichEd> my home / then desktop / then File System <- so far so good
<RichEd> then i get Common / kubuntu / edubuntu / XP-System
<Shak-> hawkaloogie: how about a shortcut to a file/folder on one of my hard drives?
<jrib> rowanjl: you need the corresponding -dev package for that: libdevil-dev
<rowanjl> jrib: done...
<rowanjl> jrib: which brings me to my current question, shouldn't there be a file /etc/ld.so.conf?
<SanketMedhi> subman: I just remembered Wolf did not work for me too, I don't remember the error though
<hawkaloogie> Shak-, click/drag, hold shift+ctrl, see the little chain? that creates a symbolic link (man ln)
<zack_> i downloaded google earth and it came as a .bin  how do i install it?
<SanketMedhi> subman: Try wolf enemy territory, works gr8
<winman> user-land, sudo apt-get install hardware-monitor
<Shak-> hawkaloogie: got it
<cosmicShadow> zack_: chmod +x <filename>, ./<filename>
<winman> this should get you more applets under listed
<SanketMedhi> subman: or you can give it a try using Wine
<zack_> thanks cosmic
<jrib> rowanjl: I happen to have one, but I don't think you /need/ to have one
<rowanjl> jrib: ok... so what options do I have? :/
<jrib> rowanjl: what are you trying to build?
<rowanjl> jrib: ogre
<rowanjl> ogre3d
<lud2k> hello again
<Shak-> hawkaloogie: so the plus is a hard link, chain is symbolic, what about the arrow and question mark (shift,alt)
<cosmicShadow> hey lud2k
<senshine> is there a util that scans for wireless networks and lets me click to join..like winXP. Im not looking for kismet, this is for my parrents
<lud2k> how can i make root the only user able to use ssh ?
<hawkaloogie> Shak-, the plus is a copy, so on the same volume it could be a hardlink, but on a different volume it would have to physically move the file
<cosmicShadow> lud2k: that has to deal with file permissions.
<hawkaloogie> Shak-, don't know, i don't believe i've seen or used the arrow/question mark
<Shak-> ah ok
<majd> cosmicShadow, ok, that didn't work
<majd> i encoded them, but some of the files were 196mb big
<lud2k> cosmicShadow, where is the file :p ?
<Shak-> hawkaloogie: last thing, how do I deal with file extension gtk program associations?
<majd> and some were 13kb small
<cosmicShadow> yuck...
<angelika> i need some help
<cosmicShadow> were you using the gstreamer0.8-mad or the gstreamer0.10?
<majd> 0.8
<angelika> i dont how to use this chat
<angelika> help me
<angelika> please
<majd> angelika, what's the problem?
<angelika> tell me sth bout gnome
<hawkaloogie> Shak-, right-click, Open This File With... > there should be a new menu on the bottom
<mlehrer_> you just type
<matthewmcvickar> It's just like a room full of people who want to help you
<mlehrer_> and people respond
<mlehrer_> it's easy :)
<cosmicShadow> lud2k: type sudo nautilus /usr/bin in a console
<matthewmcvickar> :-)_
<angelika> thats quite cool
<jrib> rowanjl: hmm there is some ogre stuff in the universe repository it seems.  I don't know anything about ogre though.  The stuff in universe is not the same as ogre3d though?
<matthewmcvickar> Yeah
<matthewmcvickar> But don't tell anyone about it
<matthewmcvickar> Then we'll have _way too many people_
<matthewmcvickar> ;-)
<lud2k> cosmicShadow i don't have graphical interface
<angelika> okay
<matthewmcvickar> So what's up?
<rowanjl> jrib: it is, but 1.0.6, where as I have a minimum requirement of 1.2
<angelika> nothin at all...
<matthewmcvickar> Haha
<hawkaloogie> lud2k, chmod go-x /usr/bin/ssh (chmod for Group and Others to remove eXecuting)
<angelika> wasnt funny
<cosmicShadow> lud2k: all right.
<hawkaloogie> lud2k, this is assuming that root is the owner of /usr/bin/ssh
<cosmicShadow> lud2k: go to /usr/bin/
<nawty> anyone here using pptpd?
<cosmicShadow> thanks hawk
<angelika> since when do you use linux?
<RichEd> .part
<OK8> I'm somewhat in need of assistance. I just need to know whether it's possible to write on an NTFS partition from an another NTFS partition while running ubuntu on the liveCD.
<OK8> i've managed to mount both of the partitions, but I get read-only partition when trying to write.
<cosmicShadow> majd: try in the sound juicer preferences audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc vbr=4 preset=1001 instead of what they give in the wiki.
<hawkaloogie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<user-land> winman, this gives me percentage for the CPU only ...
<nawty> pptpd ? poptop ?
<hawkaloogie> OKB, linux has no reliable ntfs write-support yet. writing to an ntfs will probably cause data loss
<epidemik> how can i tell what kernal i have installed
<nawty> hawkaloogie: there was a note about it the other day that there is actually.
<eigenlambda> depmod caught a signal 11 during installation of the new linux-image-686
<hawkaloogie> OK8, i heard they're close though
<winman> user-land, well I've got the same package running and the temperature monitor works great for me ...
<cosmicShadow> hawk: not entirely true.  the linux-ntfs project just released some new stuff
<eigenlambda> ...how do i rerun?
<OK8> I'm somewhat desperate
<epidemik> how can i tell what kernal i have installed
<OK8> uname -a
<lud2k>  /etc/ssh/sshd_config << there is "PermitRootLogin yes"
<lud2k> is there anything like "DoNotPermitOtherThanRoot yes" ?
<DShepherd> epidemik: unname -r
<eigenlambda> epidemik: dpkg -l
<DShepherd> epidemik: uname -r
<jrib> rowanjl: some people here got some version to compile (I don't know which) on breezy, it might help you out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90063 .  My other suggestions are to make sure it's not a problem with the versions of the libraries available in dapper, and to look at the source package for the current ogre to see if anything special had to be done
<matthewmcvickar> I tried to install Ubuntu on my PowerBook and the installer crashed both times. I have no idea why. Here's a shot of the error it threw: I tried to install Ubuntu on my PowerBook and the installer crashed both times. I have no idea why. Here's
<nawty> hawkaloogie: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15196
<epidemik> which one lol
<matthewmcvickar> Whoops
<rowanjl> jrib: thanks
<matthewmcvickar> I tried to install Ubuntu on my PowerBook and the installer crashed both times. I have no idea why. Here's a shot of the error it threw: http://driftingembers.com/ubuntu_crash.jpg
<DShepherd> epidemik: uname -r #should work fine
<epidemik> thanks
<epidemik> u guys are so fast
<hawkaloogie> nawty, it's about frickin time! now i can finally use my pendrive to full advantage
<SanketMedhi> matthewmcvickar: are you sure your using a mac version?
<lud2k> i've put DenyUsers USERNAME but it seem not to work :(
<matthewmcvickar> SanketMedhi: Yes
<winman> it would be really nice if gnubiff could support gmail and hotmail :P
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<matthewmcvickar> It got about 95% of the way through the installation
<eigenlambda> hey matt
<matthewmcvickar> Yes?
<matthewmcvickar> Is that who I think itis?
<eigenlambda> lol prolly
<eigenlambda> ^_^
<cosmicShadow> lud2k: cd /usr/bin, chmod 500 ssh
<matthewmcvickar> Really?
<majd> cosmicShadow, it's creating ~50mb files
<majd> none which work
<matthewmcvickar> Thomas?
<eigenlambda> hm... i suppose you're using your powerbook now?
<eigenlambda> would have been nice to see /var/log/installer/syslog
<eigenlambda> ^_^ ya
<lud2k> cosmicShadow: doesn't work :(
<matthewmcvickar> Haha, awesome
<eigenlambda> yey!
<matthewmcvickar> What are you doing in here?
<matthewmcvickar> What a coincidence
* eigenlambda is a linux user
<eigenlambda> ya rly!!
<madpickle> no wai!
* matthewmcvickar knows that
<matthewmcvickar> Well, I can get the syslog
<matthewmcvickar> Just a sec
<lud2k> cosmicShadow: should i restart the service ?
<_tom> anyone familiar with slmodemd?
<cosmicShadow> huh...majd: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<cosmicShadow> lud2k: yeah.
<teicah> is there an app that will control what services run in different levels at bootup?  bum(advance) doesnt do it.
<matthewmcvickar> What's the IRC program on Ubuntu?
<matthewmcvickar> I'll just talk on the old Powerbook
<SanketMedhi> which one are you using?
<teicah> irssi
<eigenlambda> xchat
<eigenlambda> lol
<SanketMedhi> matthewmcvickar: use Xchat or Gaim
* eigenlambda thinks mirc under wine
<_tom> xchat for IRC
<eigenlambda> hehe
<SanketMedhi> eigenlambda: lol?
<cosmicShadow> matthew: xchat,gaim, weechat if you're in CLI
<eigenlambda> lol @ discussing whats the best irc client
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<Tomatix> BitchX:P
<eigenlambda> ^_^
<SanketMedhi> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<SanketMedhi> !irc > matthewmcvickar
<lud2k> yeeah working thx :)
<eigenlambda> lol nice
<kindor> is there a way to disable the applications menu for all users with eg gconf ?
<cosmicShadow> lud2k: no prob :)
<eigenlambda> !irc > eigenlambda
<eigenlambda> lol
<cosmicShadow> majd: still troubles?
<majd> cosmicShadow, trying it again after the last sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<jrib> kindor: try pessulus maybe
<Whyvas> can you add LVM partitions to an existing installation with ext3 partitions on it?
<cosmicShadow> majd: with lame, use audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc in the gstreamer line
<kindor> jrib: tried that, didnt work, the menu isnt an option there
<Tomatix> someone knows why I get this error when I try to compile a simple "hello world" program in Qt:  "main.cpp:1:24: error: QApplication: No such file or folder" "main.cpp:2:23: error: QPushButton: No such file or folder"  ?
<kindor> jrib; but thanks
<cosmicShadow> majd: and make sure to check the active box
<yggdrasil> how do i change my hostmask in xchat ?
<tcv> Hi, when someone responds with a "!something", what does that mean?
<nawty> anyone using pptp on ubuntu ?
<jrib> tcv: it activates the bot
<SanketMedhi> tcv: type !something, you will understand
<tcv> !something
<ubotu> I know nothing about something - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nawty> ( as a server )
<angelika> soooo boring!!!!!!!
<SanketMedhi> lol
<bicho> hello, i have any problem, when i turn on the computer, the dns settings is blank, then i put then again and work, but if i restart the machine i loss them. What happen?
<tcv> OH!
<tcv> AHAHA!
<Tomatix> hey
<eigenlambda> i wonder if keherman is here
<eigenlambda> lol
<tcv> thx
<Spy_> hey how can i get lisp working on a lamp environment
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: hi
<eigenlambda> umass represent!
<matthewmcvickar> keherman?
<eigenlambda> woo!
<matthewmcvickar> Are you still here?
<Tomatix> I was just asking a question... probably no one knows the answer
<matthewmcvickar> I'm actually living up here for the summer
<eigenlambda> lol nice
<eigenlambda> im hanging out in newton 'cause i a n00b
<matthewmcvickar> boo ya
<matthewmcvickar> Who's that n00b
<matthewmcvickar> That's me.
<angelika> oh i've a question ...i've a problem with vlc.....it doenst connect me to other pc's...so i can't use my webcam!
<angelika> what shall i do
<MarcN> bicho: dhcp is probably replacing them.  Are you using DHCP to get an ip/dns/etc
<tcv> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<matthewmcvicka1> eiganlambda: Remember when I spilled water on my laptop? I'm trying to get that old one to run Tiger and Ubuntu
<tcv> It just said, "I know nothing about nothing." Hmmmmm...
<matthewmcvicka1> The Tiger part was easy :-P
<eigenlambda> hehe
<eigenlambda> lol prolly
<stefg> angelika: better join #vlc  for that
<matthewmcvicka1> Now Ubuntu is giving me guff
<bicho> MarcN my ip is static
<eigenlambda> ya rly!
<madpickle> no wai!
<trev__> can anyone tell me how to change my gtk theme
<eigenlambda> ubuntu should jst install -_-
<Tomatix> someone knows why I get this error when I try to compile a simple "hello world" c++ program with Qt:  "main.cpp:1:24: error: QApplication: No such file or folder" "main.cpp:2:23: error: QPushButton: No such file or folder"  ?
<matthewmcvicka1> "Should" being the operative word here
<eigenlambda> tiger gave me allot of grief on my parence mac
<MarcN> bicho: make sure that /etc/network/interfaces does not show dhcp for your ethX device.
<jrib> trev__: system > preferences > themes
<senshine> is there a util that scans for wireless networks and lets me click to join..like winXP. Im not looking for kismet, this is for my parrents
<majd> cosmicShadow, nope...it's just making 50+ mb of nothing
<angelika> i joined vlc for that!
<trev__> thx
<teicah> trev__: system|preferences|theme
<MarcN> senshine: install network-manager
<senshine> apt-get install network-manager?
<user-land> winman, what do you see in the preferences for this applet ?
<eigenlambda> it made me have to totally wipe the hard drive 'cause apparently there was some kinda corruption that jaguar didn't even notice
<bicho> the file is correct : iface eth0 inet static
<bicho> address 10.1.1.2
<bicho> netmask 255.0.0.0
<bicho> gateway 10.1.1.1
<bicho> nameserver 62.151.2.8
<_stev_> I'm looking for a wireless expert
<trev__> i think im asking the wrong thing, i want to make the buttons on webpages (like google) have rounded corners like in XP or Konquerer
<eigenlambda> i pirated all the tools that are supposed to fix your hfs+ volume, and none of them worked
<matthewmcvicka1> I did that anyway, 'cause I hard to partition the drive
<matthewmcvicka1> haha
<cosmicShadow> majd: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121658
<matthewmcvicka1> So don't you have anything better to do than hang out in #ubuntu?
<winman> user-land, global options, sensors ..Label Active sensors ... No of sensors ...
<brandon_> do satellite receiver cards work in linux?
<SanketMedhi> brandon_: yes
<MarcN> senshine: sure, or this is what I used: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager-kde network-manager
<sonotos> hi
<MarcN> senshine: make sure you fix up /etc/network/interfaces afterwards
<sonotos> is there any reason for not using ubuntu-dapper-server on a rootserver in the net?
<trev__> does ubuntu have a firewall built in?
<senshine> MarcN: why would i need to fic /etc/network.. what does this util do to it?
<eigenlambda> i hang out on irc all the time
<eigenlambda> actually, i was jst about to leave, but then i saw your nick
<eigenlambda> lol
<sonotos> trev__: you can use firestarter
<matthewmcvicka1> haha
<matthewmcvicka1> Good, you can help me
<user-land> winman, under Hardware Monitor Preferences i only see: Devices, Viewer, Background ...
<eigenlambda> ^_^
<skavenge> trev__: yes, iptables, install firestarter for a gui
<cosmicShadow> trev_: iptables is built-in, but really hard to configure.
<eigenlambda> hopefully
<matthewmcvicka1> Well I want to put the syslog up
<matthewmcvicka1> gimme a second
<MarcN> senshine: it probably should, but doesn't.  Make your /etc/network/interfaces have only two lines:   auto lo   and  iface lo inet loopback (comment everything else out)
<piwi> hi there, I installed Asterisk PBX but I cant find it on my system....... How to launch it?
<SanketMedhi> piwi: sudo asterisk
<trev__> i have a nat firewall but if i use bittorrent i ahve to open some ports, would i then be vunerable to ahckers
<piwi> thanks SanketMedhi
<user-land> the 'Hardware Monitor' applet is listed in the end under 'Utility'
<majd> cosmicShadow, trying it out....
<matthewmcvicka1> what the?
<piwi> SanketMedhi: errr I did this but nothing happens... I thought there would be a GUI showing up..?
<cosmicShadow> majd: lemme know how it works.
<matthewmcvicka1> var/log/installer No such file or directory?
<eigenlambda> lol
<SanketMedhi> piwi: asterisk does not have any gui by default
<SanketMedhi> piwi: where from?
<eigenlambda> 'k.  it also said /var/log/syslog
<eigenlambda> lol
<matthewmcvicka1> This is insane
<eigenlambda> ya
<piwi> SanketMedhi: France but living in London
<eigenlambda> you have lots of bugs to file for ubiquity
<matthewmcvicka1> that doesn't exit either
<piwi> SanketMedhi: how can I make it work then, any suggestions? Sorry but Im total newbie with ubuntu
<eigenlambda> oh dear
<SanketMedhi> piwi: go to http://voip-info.org or http://asteriskguru.org
<matthewmcvicka1> Perhaps because I'm running off the CD?
<trev__> is there a gui for wine?
<SanketMedhi> piwi: even if you're a champ in Ubuntu, you can't
<eigenlambda> no, it should still be there
<nicolito> Hello!! I have a laptop and I want to configure my graphics adaptor to get 3D support for games. In "lspci" it says Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<eigenlambda>  /var should be mounted in ram
<eigenlambda> lol @ directories having the same character as irc commands
<piwi> SanketMedhi: lol sounds intersting then
<SanketMedhi> piwi: bet it is
<minerale> anyone here know about ssh?
<minerale> the -g option when ssh'ing allows remote hosts to connect to local forwarded ports, is there something similar when forwarding remote ports locally ?
* eigenlambda wonders if there are any ubiquity devs here
<matthewmcvicka1> found it
<matthewmcvicka1> Stupid Terminal
<matthewmcvicka1> I just used File Browser instead
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - anybody having problems with gtk-gnutella taking up 99% cpu on dapper ?
<SanketMedhi> !ubiquity
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubiquity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<}btorch{> hm hey I have created a partition with ubuntu dapper
<eigenlambda> minerale: what do you mean?
<kindor> is it normal that ubuntu desktop performance on a xeon server with ltos of ram is very slow in NX-sessions while system load remains low?
<user-land> winman, so we use two different applets with the same name ?
<}btorch{> I used debootstrap on that partition but now when I try to bring it up everthing system to start up ok but when it switches from rcS to rc2 after bring up syslog and klog I get garbase on my console
<senshine> MarcN: After install where should i look? I dont see it in my menu
<}btorch{> any ideas ? I'm using minicom
<nicolito> Hello!! I have a laptop and I want to configure my graphics adaptor to get 3D support for games. In "lspci" it says Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<eigenlambda> lol 855GM
<winman> user-land, not sure, don't know why yours is different
<eigenlambda> what does glxinfo say?
<MarcN> senshine: see the PM I sent you.  Basically you need to add networkManager-applet to your panel.
<piwi> SanketMedhi: sounds really exciting, thanks for the links! Im not sure to understand what free world dialup is... Basically its a free voip gateway??
<nicolito> eigenlambda, many things
<SanketMedhi> umm, my Ctrl+Alt+F1/2/3.... keys stopped working few days back. All other shortcuts with Ctrl+Alt are working fine. Any suggestions?
<nicolito> where can I paste?
<teicah> yum has 'yum list package' to find a package in repositories.. what would be the equivalent for apt-get?  i want to search for pan 0.103
<eigenlambda> pastebin.ca
<Matt-BR> Is possible disable that yellow descriptive tags from main bar?
<skavenge> teicah: sudo apt-cache search packagename
<Spy_> hey what commandline can i use to search for a file?
<SanketMedhi> piwi: that's something trivial, look some info up voip-info
<kintaro> guys..do you recommend LVM?
<eigenlambda> Matt-BR: yellow descriptive tags?
<SanketMedhi> piwi: btw, the other link was asteriskguru.com not .org
<skavenge> Spy_: 'whereis file' , 'slocate file'
<nitroflames> are there any quad G5 mac users in here?
<piwi> SanketMedhi: cheers
<teicah> skavenge: i tried that .. it doesnt return anything, so it must not be available
<matthewmcvicka1> all right
<Matt-BR> eigen: yes.. is a bit uncorfotable when navigating in aplications, places and system menus
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: http://pastebin.ca/91498
<_tom> nitroflames: you could have gotten more power... jk
<skavenge> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<nitroflames> tom: its my companies
<teicah> i;ll stick with stabel 14.9.2
<eigenlambda> Matt-BR: oooooh.... you mean tooltips?
<nitroflames> company's
<matthewmcvicka1> here's the crash log of when I tried to install Ubuntu: http://pastebin.ca/91498
<Matt-BR> eigenlambda: yup
<nicolito> eigenlambda, http://pastebin.ca/91499
<SanketMedhi> My first question here ...... My Ctrl+Alt+F1/2/3.... keys stopped working few days back. All other shortcuts with Ctrl+Alt are working fine. Any suggestions?
<skavenge> teicah: its in main, 'sudo apt-get install pan' if you want that version the bot listed
<Matt-BR> eigenlambda: I want kill this forever :)
<eigenlambda> hm
<teicah> skavenge: ok
<_tom> i'm still waiting for the 2-dual core intel board...
<theBishop> is there a way to set up keyring so i don't have to type a password in for NetworkManager to access an encrypted network?
<eigenlambda> i don't know how to kill gtk tooltips, maybe theres a gconf option somewhere?
<eigenlambda> cp: writing `/target/etc/modules': No space left on device
<Matt-BR> eigenlambda: I no found in options I already looking all the options sad that is nothing about
<eigenlambda> maybe you can do something with gtkrc?
<eigenlambda> lol... try hacking libgtk to remove that functionality
<Matt-BR> :( bit complex for me :(
<iqon> how do i play swf's in a movie player?
<imsai> i installed plustek instead, now my epson 1250 scanner , when i try to scan it coms a sound from the scanner then it hangs, must ctrl+c to stop it, anyone knows what this can be ?
<Seveas> iqon, you don't
<SanketMedhi> iqon: you can't
<nitroflames> does anyone know if dapper drake supports dual, dual core G5's?
<user-land> winman, what you installed is different, it's called 'sensors-applet'.
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvickar: is your disk full?
<iqon> can i convert swf to a movie with ffmpeg?
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: that's impossible
<eigenlambda> lol prolly
<winman> user-land, hmmm ...
<eigenlambda> well, according to the log, that's what ubiquity thinks...
<SanketMedhi> iqon: I don't think you can anything with swf
<eigenlambda> or rather, cp thinks that
<teicah> is there an app that will control what services run in different levels at bootup?  bum(advance) doesnt do it.
<eigenlambda> um
<SanketMedhi> iqon: except playing them in a browser
<eigenlambda> try 'df -h'
<eigenlambda> and tell me what it says
<matthewmcvicka1> Me?
<iqon> SanketMedhi: and i can't pause them there
* eigenlambda suspects your ubuntu partition isn't mounted
<SanketMedhi> iqon: if the swf doesn't allow to, you can't
<matthewmcvicka1> that's entirely possible
<nicolito> eigenlambda, the exit of glxinfo is :http://pastebin.ca/91499
<DBO> nicolito, im sorry to butt in, are you working on Xgl here?
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: http://pastebin.ca/91506
<SanketMedhi> DBO: #ubuntu-xgl
<DBO> SanketMedhi... thanks, I op there =P
<nicolito> DBO I have a problem using my display adapter: I have no 3d Acceleration
<matthewmcvicka1> But I'm still here!
<SanketMedhi> DBO: then why here?
<matthewmcvicka1> don't worry
<DBO> nicolito, ok, what display adapter
<DBO> SanketMedhi, his problem looked very similar to an issue we often get over there
<SanketMedhi> ok
<mirak> beagle sucks
<Warbo> I find it does
<nicolito> DBO: in lspci it says: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<DBO> crap, ok hold
<Jazon> hi everyone.  i cannot figure out how to get acpi / powermanagement working for my laptop (NEC i-Select).  I would appreciate any help
<warlocky-> how do I install .deb files again? :o
<eigenlambda> warlocky-: dpkg -i
<Warbo> warlocky-: Double click on them
<mrDaniel> @jozon: maybe you need to fix your acpi-dsdt
<warlocky-> ok eigenlambda
<mrDaniel> search the wiki for 'dsdt' or 'acpi'
<mrDaniel> there is also a website with fixed dsdt's
<trev__> is there a virtual drive program for ubuntu
<Warbo> trev__: What do you mean?
<trev__> like deamon tools
<mrDaniel> @trev__: you mean a programm which can simulate a cd-rom-drive?
<trev__> yep
<DBO> nicolito, lemme see your xorg.conf in pastebin please
<froop> wooo fixed... lets hope the updates don't nuke grub again :\
<skavenge> trev__: you just mount the iso
<trev__> ok, cool
<mrDaniel> this isn't neccesary in the linux world: just mount your .iso data
<trev__> thats awsome
<skavenge> its like mount - o loop -iso9660 /mountpoint or something near that, dont qoute me
<Warbo> Is there any way to simulate a CDROM drive? So it can receive eject signals without screwing up and stuff?
<mrDaniel> but with the right options: google for 'mount .iso'
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvicka1: are you trying to install on /dev/hda8 ?
<matthewmcvicka1> no
<foo> Is there a ubuntu server edition if I want to install it on my server? Or, what do you guys recommend?
* eigenlambda guesses you're trying to install to /dev/hda5
<skavenge> foo: yes, there is ubuntu server
<matthewmcvicka1> ethe drive should be partitioned into 2 parts
<Warbo> foo: You get the alternate CD and give it "server" as a boot option
<matthewmcvicka1> and i'm trying to install on the larger portion
<SanketMedhi> Foo: yes there is
<foo> Hm
<nicolito> DBO my xorg.conf is in pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/91511
<foo> Warbo: Alternate CD? Hm
<johnm1019> what are some ways to see if you have a 3d driver loaded as opposed to the software driver?
<Jeruvy> foo: there is a smaller server iso also
<Warbo> foo: Text based, for people who don't/can't use the graphical one
<eigenlambda> nicolito: iirc your chip uses the i915 driver
<Warbo> Is there? OK then
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: which i partitioned with Os X's drive utility into an HFS volume and a free space volume
<DBO> nicolito, why did you comment out Load    "dri" ??
<eigenlambda> ok
<SanketMedhi> foo: http://ubuntu.com/download choose any mirror, select alternate server iso for download
<foo> SanketMedhi: thanks!
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: then i tried to install onto the free space one
<skavenge> OR the server cd
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: So I don't know what to do...
<eigenlambda> sounds about right
<skavenge> you dont have to have the alternate
<SanketMedhi> foo: np
<Warbo> johnm1019: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<trev__> i click on a .iso and it tries to extract it like a archive, how do i mount it
<Warbo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eigenlambda> according to ubiquity, there are hella more than two partitions there
<eigenlambda> though
<skavenge> trev__: read ubotu's first line
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: Yeah, I don't have any idea why
<nicolito> eigenlambda, what does iirc means??
<trev__> thx
<eigenlambda> ooooh, i understand
<skavenge> if i remember correctly
<eigenlambda> it's old mac cruft
<eigenlambda> lol
<skavenge> (iirc)
<nicolito> DBO, I dont know, have I to uncomment??
<matthewmcvicka1> holy shit
<matthewmcvicka1> I went into GParted
<matthewmcvicka1> it's a mess
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DBO> nicolito, line 36
<matthewmcvicka1> sorry
<Warbo> np
<fonk_> Hi! Does anyone know if STR is working with a 12" powerbook oder is just suspend to disk available?
<eigenlambda> whats it say?
<matthewmcvicka1> the first two installation attempts have all sort of cruft in them
<nicolito> DBO, should I uncomment it?
<matthewmcvicka1> there are nine partitions all of sudden
<DBO> nicolito, yes
<eigenlambda> ya
<nicolito> DBO, and what to do about the i915 driver eigenlambda just told me?
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: So where do I go from here?
<DBO> nicolito, you shouldnt really need it
<Aven> hi
<Warbo> hello
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvicka1: the first few are mac stuff like the partition map and stuff
<Aven> i need help with 915resolution
<Aven> my computer used to always detect resolution everytime I reboot
<Aven> now it's not anymore
<eigenlambda> then, macos is probably installed on hda4 or hda5?
<Aven> it goes to 800x600 :\
<nicolito> DBO, so only uncomment "dri" and restart??
<matthewmcvicka1> hda3
<eigenlambda> lol rly?
<skavenge> 915resolution is crap imo, jacked my system i reinstalled vesa
<Aven> how would I set 915resolution to use a resolution?
<DBO> nicolito, that would be a first step yes
<eigenlambda> it's /dev/disk0s5 on my pristine tiger here
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> anyway
<eigenlambda> that only explains 3
<matthewmcvicka1> I don't mind starting over from scratch
<matthewmcvicka1> Reinstalling Tiger and whatnot
<nicolito> DBO, let me try it. Thanks
<eigenlambda> well, if 1,2,3 are tiger stuff
<eigenlambda> and the rest is useless
<matthewmcvicka1> do we know that for sure?
<matthewmcvicka1> about 1 2 3?
<eigenlambda> 1 is the partition map
<bagpuss_thecat> anyone know why md0 would appear as hda1 instead?
<eigenlambda> i forget what apple's excuse for 2 is
<matthewmcvicka1> haha
<matthewmcvicka1> but no
<matthewmcvicka1> hda2 is the 40 gig partition I left empty for Ubuntu
<bagpuss_thecat>  / is on md0, and it's working fine, yet mount and df show / as being hda. cfdisk shows hda as being my Windows disk
<eigenlambda> huh
<matthewmcvicka1> hda1 is unknown
<Warbo> bagpuss_thecat: Is md0 a CF drive or something?
<matthewmcvicka1> hda2 is ext3 and the 40 gigs i left empty
<matthewmcvicka1> hda3 is the hfs+
<bagpuss_thecat> Warbo: software raid
<eigenlambda> hda1 is apple_partition_map... wonder where apple_driver_ata and apple_patches went...
<Warbo> bagpuss_thecat: Ah. Well, I am not familiar with it (I am with LVM though)
<matthewmcvicka1> I'll just start over
<bagpuss_thecat> no worries
* bagpuss_thecat uses LVM quite a bit on his swervers
* bagpuss_thecat reboots
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvicka1: well, if you're going to start over, you might as well blow away all the partitions you don't think are doing anything and installing there
<eigenlambda> lol
<cello_rasp> how do i find out my machines IP address
<Warbo> cello_rasp: ifconfig
<sloucher> cello_rasp ifconfig
<eigenlambda> hm
<mnp> is anyone familar with intel ICH4 chipsets/soundcards not being recognized? crimsun, and spec were helping me yesterday, but i got stuck with and acpi issue?
<mnp> cello:
<smoe> Hello, can anybody here help me recovering a fat-table?
<mnp> hi smoe. i dont think i can.
<smoe> mnp: pitty
<mnp> doesnt look like many people are participating right now. im a noobie looking for some help with an intel ICH4 chipset module
<Warbo> smoe: There is a tool for that, I forget it's name now though. Let me try and think...
<mnp> my soundcard isnt recognized in ubuntu
<mnp> any experience with that?
<Whyvas> what card is it
<kindor> how can i prevent users from changing the desktop and adding starters on it?
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: I'm going to start with a blank hard drive, actually
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: i don't have any experience with your specific card, but I'll do what i can to help
<mnp> whyvas: its an intel ICH4 chipset, using thei ntel8x0 driver
<kyncani> smoe: *after* making a backup, you might try fsck.vfat ?
<matthewmcvicka1> So here that goes
<eigenlambda> have fun!
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: matthewmcvickar will still be online, matthewmcvicka1 is signing off
<mnp> ballpointcarrot - id appreciate any help you can offer
<eigenlambda> i hope you have better luck this time
<eigenlambda> 'k
<smoe> kyncani: after backing up what?
<matthewmcvicka1> well, you can help me through it ;-)
<kyncani> smoe: the entire partition
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: esentially, we found out that my soundcard isnt being assigned an IRQ, and trying to resolve that we ran into a problem because i boot with acpi=off
<kyncani> smoe: like dd /dev/hda2 /somewhere/backup.img
<smoe> kyncani: well, its empty now. should i use dd?
<Warbo> smoe: I was thinking of "gpart", is that the kind of thing you mean? (It's in Universe)
<kyncani> smoe: well, if its empty, just format the partition again ?
<`Evil`> Got a problem, everytime I boot Ubuntu it hangs right after I enter my pwd at login, or else at the login screen it freezes, any help?
<mnp> `Evil`: where does it freeze?
<Warbo> `Evil`: You tried the "safe" GNOME mode?
<smoe> Warbo: no, i tried gpart already. it only recovers partitiontables. but i still have the partitions. i made mkfs.vfat -n "somelabel" /dev/sdc5
<Jibby> Is it possible to have both nvidia (nvidia-glx) and ati (fglrx) installed at the same time?
<eigenlambda> Jibby: why would you want that?
<smoe> Warbo: i only wanted to rename the partitions
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: try running with the 'noapic' option
<Warbo> smoe: OK, when you said "table" I thought that was what you were after :)
<mnp> i tried no apic
<`Evil`> mnp, Warbo, Right at the login screen, even when I go to select sessions it freezes
<Warbo> `Evil`: Graphics driver problem?
<Jemt> Greetz. Can someone help me with Firestarter (firewall) ? If I open a port, will that apply to both TCP and UDP ?
<`Evil`> The screen turns blank (with ubuntu background color) and horizontal lines running across
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: i tried acpi=_rq_isa=7, pci=noacpi, pci=noapic, acpi=noirq
<`Evil`> Warbo, I installed all the drivers ans was using it for a week now
<Warbo> Jemt: Just to let you know, the firewall is "iptables" and it is always running in the background, so you only need Firestarter running when you want to reconfigure it :)
<mnp> `Evil`: i'm still new at this, and dont know how much i can help you
<Jemt> Warbo: Yea, I know it's just a front-end :)
<smoe> kyncani: no chance to backup. much to big. i will try in dry-mode
<Warbo> Jemt: Of course you may want a glowing icon in your system tray :)
<`Evil`> Warbo, BTW my comp at bootup nowadays gives the error "CPU Frequency reset, CMOS defaults loaded" and I dont even touch the battery or anything, could it be cos of that?
<`Evil`> mnp, no thanks :)
<Dinerty> hey all :)
<Jemt> Warbo: I prefer that, yes. That's not my problem though :)
<`Evil`> *mnp, np
<matthewmcvickar> And it's officially 90
<Jemt> I need to know whether a port applies to both TCP and UDP, or only TCP
<finalbeta> Some programs (logincontrol, flashfxp using WINE) don't get a place in the GNOME taskbar. Can this be fixed?
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: have you tried 'pci=usepirqmask'?
<eigenlambda> lol
<mnp> nope
<eigenlambda> ya its rly warm rite about now
<Peng007> hello
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvickar: did you like all the rain lst month?
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: ill paste bin the command line i use for boot up. will you check that and make sure its right?
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: what system are you running on?
<mnp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: i prefer rain to heat
<eigenlambda> i like rain allot
<eigenlambda> but heat is good too
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Heat is the worst, 'cause can't escape it
<eigenlambda> heat makes me to feel flexible
<Warbo> `Evil`: I have had loads of random crashes with non-Free drivers for a few cards, but they usually lock the screen up so I have to kill the power. I was going to suggest maybe a problem with GDM config files, but even that wouldn't screw up the display
<eigenlambda> i am studying to do a split
<eigenlambda> so
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Wow
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: do you have you computer make/model #'s?
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Okay, so how should I partition this bad boy?
<Peng007> guys, anyone to tell me whereI can get helpfiles for postfix on ubuntu?
<mnp> its an asus s1300n
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: its an asus note book model s1300n
<Warbo> Peng007: /usr/share/docs?
<jpjacobs> Peng007, man postfix?
<Peng007> is postfix available there ?
<eigenlambda> give the beginning of your drive to the mac parts and put linux at the end?
<Peng007> I was going to download it seperately,
<smoe> kyncani: no. fsck.vfat only finds one file. much to few :-( any other suggestions?
<jimcooncat> can I import pdf's into oowriter or abiword?
<eigenlambda> ::shrug:: that's what i did long ago back when i had a 2GB hard drive and was sharing it between macos 8.6 and debian 3
<eigenlambda> lol
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Should I format the second partition as Unix File System?
<eigenlambda> no need to format it
<jimcooncat> or is there a pdf editor available?
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18285
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Leave it as Free Space?
<eigenlambda> ya
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: what happens if you type sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0?
<Warbo> jimcooncat: Acrobat probably has the most features, but it's butt-ugly. I have heard people complain about Evince's lack of editing though
<eigenlambda> ubuntu will probably want to partition it anyway to have a swap partition
<eigenlambda> iirc
<Warbo> jimcooncat: I am not sure whether Acrobat has edit functionality either though
<matthewmcvickar> so I'm about to partition the drive into two parts
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: the module loads as far as i can tell. that is, it doesnt return an error
<eigenlambda> hey guys, does ubuntu use a swap partition, or does it try to use a swap file like macos?
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvickar: sounds about right
<Warbo> Swap partition if it is there
<skavenge> its a partition
<friend32e321> hey... whats the best way to stream my mp3 files from my linux box over to my windows box such that I can use the "play" command in ssh and it'll play on my windows box?
<jimcooncat> Warbo, thanks, but is Acrobat even in the repos?
<MarcN> eigenlambda: swap partition is preferred, but swap files are possible if you know how to do it.
<Warbo> jimcooncat: No, you may have to find a package of it or get it from Adobe.com
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvickar: maybe you want to set aside a third partition for linux swap?
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: take a look at this page (http://www.tuxmobile.org/asus_s1300n.html) you might need to patch your acpi
<jimcooncat> Thanks Warbo, I'll just paste a screenshot of the page in oowriter
<matthewmcvickar> once i get to the ubuntu installation will it know how to do that?
<Warbo> friend32e321: Maybe set up an Icecast server?
<ryanakca> is there a way not to receive mail from Cron / Crontab?
<MarcN> friend32e321: setup rhythmbox to share your music and then use iTunes on windows to access the music.
<eigenlambda> it should
<mwe> well you can create a file in oo.org and export it to pdf
<friend32e321> MarcN, this isnt on a LAN
<eigenlambda> i wonder if macos can use a swap partition
<Warbo> You could always scribble on the screen
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: How big should I make that third partition?
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eigenlambda> twice as big as your ram
<eigenlambda> is the usual size
<existance_> could someone help me figure out if http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G6SG6S/104-0217792-1171953?v=glance&n=541966 would run Ubuntu?
<eigenlambda> ::shrug::
<Peng007> it did not ask me root password during install
<Peng007> <Peng007> can I logon as root ?
<skavenge> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eigenlambda> Peng007: why do you want to login as root?
<eigenlambda> if you need a root shell, sudo bash
<eigenlambda> lol
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda:  Okay, so here's my setup
<existance_> Peng007, i don't think the root password is set if you haven't set it yet
<eigenlambda> prolly theres a better way to do that
<mwe> sudo bash?
<ryanakca> existance_: My guess is yes.. but don't take my word for it... ask around :)
<apokryphos> sudo -i is the recommended method
<mwe> why not sudo -i like it's meant to be used?
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: first partition: Mac OS unjournaled, 15 gig
<eigenlambda> lol
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: 2nd: free space 38g
<eigenlambda> 'cause i can never remember -i when i need a root shell
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: 3rd: free space 2g
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: how's that?
<Warbo> existance_: 56K modems are bad news if they are built in. Also I don't know if Windows XP will work in Ubuntu, you may need to virtualise it :)
<FeestBijtje> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eigenlambda> does linux have full rw access to hfs+
<mwe> I think so yes
<existance_> Warbo, you mean, you don't know if dual-booting will work?
<mwe> eigenlambda: provided you mount it properly I think
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvickar: you might want to give macos the larger partition, and put files you want to share between linux and macos on it
<existance_> Is there a good source for laptops that don't have windows installed on them?
<matthewmcvickar> Hmm
<Warbo> existance_: Dual booting should be fine, I was just looking through the "features" list and noticed Windows :)
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: thanks ill take a look at the page now
<Zabi> Hi i have installed Xubuntu on my machine which is an Amd X2 3800.The version of Xubuntu i installed is X86 one.............can change over to the Amd 64 bit version of Xubuntu without insatlling  it form the install CD......something like apt-get or something
<Jeruvy> existance: many
<skavenge> Zabi: nope, its a full reinstall
<Zabi> ohh :(
<existance_>  Jeruvy , sorry to be a bit snappish, but are you going to lord the knowledge over my head or tell me a few?
<skavenge> amd64 version is an entirely different iso
<Warbo> existance_: www.system76.com
<mwe> Zabi: be warned that the 64bit version is not as mature as the 32bit version either
<existance_> Warbo, gracias
<skavenge> Zabi: your probably better off with the 32 bit unless you feel like doing alot on workarounds for flash, java, etc
<enyc> help ;-)
<existance_> Warbo, eek, those are pretty expensive
<Zabi> well would i be at a disadvantage using the X86 version?
<enyc> I want to know how to see the output of those ! help-messages
<Jeruvy> existance: :) well first of all I'd avoid the major vendors, unles they officially support linux.  In your community there should be many companies that sell custom PC's and/or laptops.  Or can sell these without OS built in especially.
<matthewmcvickar> Okay
<matthewmcvickar> I'll do that
<matthewmcvickar> all right
<matthewmcvickar> mac 35g, free 15g, free 2g
<Zabi> any sort of feature i am missing
<Zabi> ?
<enyc> erm... myself... or see which are available etc.
<mwe> Zabi: no features missing
<enyc> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<deadly_rythm> hi, i want to compile gdesklets and it says i need pygtk-2.0 although i installed python-gtk2, what can i do?
<enyc> aaaaaaah ;-)
<mwe> Zabi: native 64bit is faster, theoretically though
<Warbo> existance_: I know, but only by REALLY bulk buying can manufacturers sell them cheap, and the only ones who can bulk buy like that are the likes of Dell, who are in exclusive licences with M$
<matthewmcvickar> All right
<Zabi> ok mwe,skavenge thank you :)
<existance_> Warbo, i guess that makes sense..
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: shall I partition?
<Jeruvy> existance: there are even OEM build laptops that you can get through many resellers very reasonably.
<eigenlambda> gogogo
<deadly_rythm> hi, i want to compile gdesklets and it says i need pygtk-2.0 although i installed python-gtk2, what can i do?
<Warbo> existance_: You could always try to get a refund on Windows
<eigenlambda> en taro adun
<mwe> Zabi: you'll be fine with the 32bit version. that's what I would use, personally
<matthewmcvickar> hahaha
<Jeruvy> Warbo: LOL
<Warbo> deadly_rythm: What's wrong with the one in Ubuntu?
<LoneShadow> anyone using logitech quickcam pro 4000 ?
<existance_> Warbo, i've tried with Dell on the phone and they wouldnt do it :(
<deadly_rythm> where is that warbo?
<Warbo> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Okay, partitioned. Now I install OS X?
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eigenlambda> pretty much
<matthewmcvickar> Here we go then
<Jeruvy> existance: if you bought from dell, why di you not get a linux box?
<matthewmcvickar> It's 93 degrees
<matthewmcvickar> about 95 in my room
<existance_> existance, i didn't buy from dell, I don't have a laptop yet :( I've just tried to get them to take it off the lappy when ordering
<Warbo> Jeruvy: Don't they only do Linux on servers? I thought they got in trouble with Linux on desktop/workstation and M$ threatened to take away their license
<existance_> existance, yes i am talking to myself.
<kindor> why does gnome-session depends on the power management deaemon?
<Jeruvy> Warbo: I dunno, I'd never buy from dell ;)
<Warbo> eBay :)
<existance_> Jeruvy, they have decent lappy deals every once in a while
<alephant> Hey all
<alephant> I have a Debian (testing) system which I'd like to convert to Ubuntu
<Warbo> existance_: That's true, my Dad has sold on some cheap ones after the deals ended :)
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: This will take about 40 minutes to install
<eigenlambda> lol prolly
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Unfortunately.
<mwe> alephant: back up and reinstall
<deadly_rythm> hmm cant find that warbo
<mlehrer_> Warbo: dell makes some linux models.  microsoft makes them pay for windows on a per-model basis (only slightly better than per processor) so they can't offer dual boot or anything like that
<alephant> yeah, no kidding :-)
<deadly_rythm> neither in aptitude nor in add/del packages
<Warbo> deadly_rythm: System>Administration>Software Properties I think
<jrib> existance_: I believe if you never boot windows you can get a refund, but check with dell and google for that, I remember reading a few sites about it
<wsjunior> how do i change the default system charset?
<eigenlambda> i am trying to pirate this game
<eigenlambda> and i'm just missing one 512k block
<mwe> alephant: honestly I think it would be the easiest and safest option
<alephant> I've got sd{a,b} in a raid array
<Warbo> eigenlambda: Wow, what a great way to get help...
<deadly_rythm> need to add a backport?
<eigenlambda> im not asking for help
<Warbo> deadly_rythm: No, just Universe
<eigenlambda> im just complaining about bittorrent
<alephant> and a bunch of LVs on top of this md1
<eigenlambda> always being 99.x complete
<eigenlambda> ^_^
<alephant> so is it possible (and then, ?advisable?) to try and reuse my RAID/LVM config durin an Ubuntu install?
<wsjunior> how do i change the default system charset?
<Aven> hello
<mwe> alephant: since most packages are newer versions in sarge they won't upgrad when you substitute the mirrors
<alephant> yeah yeah
<alephant> I'm not asking that, thanks :b
<Aven> how can I make ubuntu redetect my resolution? cause it's set to 800x700, it used to detect more.
<jrib> !fixres > Aven
<Warbo> alephant: Only the alternate install CD supports LVM and stuff
<alephant> How well does the alternate install CD?
<alephant> work
<Aven> jrib: what about xfce? :P
<alephant> ?
<Aven> I don't gnome or kde
<Warbo> alephant: The alternate CD is basically the same as the Debian installer
<teicah> i have a few gigs worth of pics(jpg).. i want to backup.  do i have to read about iso stuff, or will burn:/// in nautilus suffice?
<ballpointcarrot> teicah: you should be fine just burning it.
<alephant> So is it going to be possible/safe to try and reuse my existing md/LVM config in the ubuntu installer?
<mat> hi folks. How dod i edit the grub loader file?
<jrib> Aven: you should read the link, restarting X probably won't change anything
<alephant> e.g. mdadm --reassemble (?) and then lvscan
<Aven> can you send the link again? sorry :P
<Warbo> alephant: You can reuse your physical volumes, volume groups and logical volumes, but you will need to format the LVs
<deadly_rythm> hmm i added ubutnu community maintained (universe)
<ballpointcarrot> mat: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mat> thanks
<jrib> Aven: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vincenz> !ubuto skype
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuto skype - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vincenz> !ubuto .de
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuto .de - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vincenz> !ubuto .deb
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuto .deb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<alephant> Warbo, and the Ubuntu alternate installer works the same as the Debian installer?
<Warbo> deadly_rythm: Try looking in the "advanced" of add/remove (synaptic)
<vincenz> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<teicah> ballpointcarrot: ok, now is it better to copy the original jpgs or is it better to roll them into a tar.bz2?
<jrib> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Warbo> alephant: Yes, text based
* alephant nods.
<alephant> Thanks, Warbo!
<Warbo> np
* alephant waves.
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: i found some of the patches i need, but they are .tar.bz2 files, how do i install these in ubuntu?
<Warbo> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LX2000> hello
<Warbo> hello
<ballpointcarrot> teical: for a cd backup, it shouldn't really matter
<teicah> ok
<ballpointcarrot> teicah: if you leave them as jpegs, then you can stick it into some models of dvd player and have a slideshow
<deadly_rythm> hmm cant find that
<wsjunior> how do i change the default system charset?
<Warbo> deadly_rythm: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdesklets"
<Warbo> deadly_rythm: Type that in a terminal
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: all right, you're digging into some tough territory... rebuilding kernels and such.
<mnp> indeed
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: so whats the next step?
<kindor> grr how do i get rid of the power management stuff?
<teicah> next.. say.. i burn the images to cd.. i preview them in the burnt cd/dvd w/gthumb and all of them showup fine.. few days later i get input/output error when trying to copy/view the backups to hd.. what gives?
<deadly_rythm> got that :)
<ballpointcarrot> teicah: how would you be copying them over? nautilus?
<teicah> yes  nautilus
<teicah> are the images corrupted, or the cd drive gone bad?
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: bear with me, i haven't rebuilt kernels in ubuntu yet.  *puts on gentoo hat*
<Warbo> I/O error usually means bad disc
<teicah> i guess i could test the backup on another computer
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: i had a friend who uses gentoo who helped me for a few hours the other week. we ended up downloading a kernel and loading all kinds of stuff to try and get it to work, but we didnt have that patch
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: we were working from the ALSA page and following the instructions from there.
<Aven> can someone help me?
<Aven> how can I start a fresh new xorg.conf?
<Warbo> mnp: If you want help with compiling then gentoo users can certainly help you :)
<Aven> I configured it wrong
<erUSUL> !fixres > Aven
<Warbo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mnp> Warbo: thanks. hes just not around.
<Aven> erUSUL: that won't help
<erUSUL> Aven: use the last link of the msg ubotu gave you
<Aven> no GDM right now
<Aven> the problem is
<Aven> I have no idea what to put for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shigutso> how do I login with my ADSL internet in Linux? using wich program?
<mat> hi again: thanks: how do i add the universe repository?
<wsjunior> how do i change the default system charset?
<Warbo> Aven: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<erUSUL> Aven: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> !universe > mat
<CubeMystic> anyone have an idea why this morning's kernel update would've caused my mouse to move slower in X?
<mnp> why doesnt ubuntu allow you to recompile the kernel ?
<Le_Pigeon> Assalaamu'alaikum
<jrib> !kernel > mnp
<Warbo> shigutso: What model of medem
<Spec> !kernel > spec
<wsjunior> CubeMystic: that happened here too..
<Warbo> mnp: Erm... apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15?
<Spec> it doesn't say you can't recompile the kernel
<erUSUL> Aven: the new reconfigure for xserver can autodetect most of the things iirc
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: it does, but it doesn't give you the development tools out-of-the-box.  You have to get them for yourself
<CubeMystic> wsjunior: what mouse?
<wsjunior> CubeMystic: i just reinstalled the kernel and everything is normal now..
<shigutso> Warbo, DLink, I think... but i don't want to rout it... just like Windows, only make a login, with username and password
<deadly_rythm> thx a lot warbo
<wsjunior> CubeMystic: my touchpad
<Warbo> deadly_rythm: np
<Aven> Warbo: I have no idea what card
<CubeMystic> wsjunior: hmm, did you remove it first?
<Warbo> Aven: Run "lspci"
<CubeMystic> wsjunior: or just dpkg -i?
<Aven> erUSUL: well, it gives me a list of drives to use
<wsjunior> CubeMystic: sudo apt-get reinstall
<erUSUL> Aven: find out with lspci
<Aven> what do I choose?
<Aven> ok
<CubeMystic> wsjunior: ahh, k
<vincenz> Anyone know a good client for doing multi person voice communication???
<amigo2132> hmm. is there any way to have the linux "play" command output to shoutcast?
<amigo2132> vincenz, ventrilo
<test> Hi. How can I make my mounted drive icons appear in a different place, like in a folder for instance?
<Warbo> shigutso: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem maybe?
<amigo2132> vincenz, but you need to set up a server too. its very simple though
<vincenz> amigo2132: need ports open for that?
<amigo2132> vincenz, yes, one.
<mnp> jrib: okay, so i dont think i want to get into compiling the kernel after reading that page. should i file a bug report?
<shigutso> Warbo, thx, gonna see :)
<Administrator> can anyone help me with some ralinktck wifi drivers
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: i don't know how well i would be able to explain this over IRC.  I can give you a wiki page on kernel building though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jrib> mnp: a bug report for?
<amigo2132> vincenz, also max 8 people per server with the free version, and you cant choose the port
<vincenz> btw...anyone know why skype 1.3 really makes funky static sound as if it's lagging really badly
<mnp> jrib: for my soundcard not being recognized
<Administrator> vincenz, it's your sound drivers
<Le_Pigeon> hello I need some help about boot on ubuntu
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: i looked at that page. and dont think i really want to get into that
<vincenz> Administrator: how is that fixe?D
<Warbo> Le_Pigeon: What's wrong?
<Administrator> vincenz, skype has info on their site you have to use an older driver
<jrib> mnp: that sounds bug worthy to me
<Administrator> can someone help me with some drivers if anyonek nows
<vincenz> Administrator: thx
<QMario> !Wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Administrator> qmario
<Administrator> it's n ot that
<mwe> Administrator: you are you looking for a wifi driver for your card or what?
<finalbeta> Some programs (logincontrol, flashfxp using WINE) don't get a place in the GNOME taskbar. Can this be fixed?
<Le_Pigeon> Warbo I hav 2 OS, XP n ubuntu... N I need to make the default boot XP, how do I do that?
<Administrator> qmario, I have a seriouls prob
<Administrator> no I have all drivers
<QMario> !Help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: just for the sake of asking - run alsamixer and check the levels
<Administrator> I have drivers for xp and linux native
<mwe> Administrator: so what is the problem?
<QMario> Yeah, what is the problem?
<Administrator> mwe, the comp frezzes when i hit configure and I have to restart
<Warbo> Le_Pigeon: Tehre is a file /boot/grub/menu.lst which controls GRUB (the bootloader). Move the Windows entry above the Ubuntu ones and it should be booted by default
<mat> sudo apt-get install 855resolution
<mat> that says not found
<mat> but it is installed?
<skavenge> its 915resolution now
<mwe> Administrator: then you're probably using a broken driver or there is a conflict. check the log files
<Le_Pigeon> ok thx Warbo
<Warbo> Le_Pigeon: You can edit it with the command "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mwe> Administrator: what driver are you using and what card is it?
<Administrator> mwe, I've tried alot, I am on amd64 kernal and I'm using http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<mat> sudo apt-get install 955resolution
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: alsamixer wont run
<Administrator> when i try to complie it says files not found even thought I can see them in natualus
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<mat> count d find package 955 resolution
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: ok - just wanted to make sure we weren't going down the wrong alley because something was on mute :)
<Administrator> is there anyway I can disable the linux drivers and use xp drivers with ndis? because their instructions for comping just don't seem to work to well for me
<mnp> yeah, been struggling with this for a while
<skavenge> i repeat, 915resolution
<mnp> it looks like that webpage you sent is the right way to go in terms of the patch for acpi
<eminux> Hi
<mat> oh sorry!
<eminux> I've a question
<mnp> because thats the problem im having. i have to shut acpi off to load.
<mwe> Administrator: hmm.
<Administrator> mwe, I know, is thee a way to find out how to make it shut off in the kernal and use ndis?
<Warbo> eminux: Ask away
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: i'm afraid that seems to be the way to go then.  but kernel building isn't for the faint-hearted.
<mnp> so i hear
<eminux> I'd like to load bttv module with option card=27 tuner=5
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: so i hear, the quesiton is, is there another way to skin that cat?
<Warbo> I found building a kernel quite easy, but I would have no idea how to patch one
<mwe> Administrator: is ndiswrapper available for 64 bit?
<test>  Hi. How can I make my mounted drive icons appear in a different place, like in a folder for instance?
<eminux> I insert "option bttv card=27 tuner=5" in /etc/modules.conf
<Administrator> I have it installed
<mwe> Administrator: I see
<eminux> but my option are not viewed
<eminux> why?
<Administrator> mwe, I even have the graphical intrface installed
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: 'fraid not.  maybe trying some other pci boot options.
<mwe> Administrator: well you can black list the linux module and use ndiswrapper instead
<eminux> how can I load my module with my options?
<Warbo> test: Well... I know that you can use your Home folder as your desktop, so that is probably one way to put them in a different folder (but it's not a general solution)
<mnp> where can i find a list of them. i figure trying each exhaustively will probably be easier than recompiling
<Administrator> mwe, ya i want to try anything that will work, how do I find it to blacklist it
<mnp> ballpoint where can i find a list of them. i figure trying each exhaustively will probably be easier than recompiling
<mwe> Administrator: make sure you use a recommended driver though. ndiswrapper.sf.net
<Administrator> I tryed modprobe -l but didn't know what it was and acidently disconected my wired eithernet
<mwe> Administrator: what's the module name, do you know?
<Administrator> mwe, I don't know, i've been looking for the name so i can disable it
<test> Warbo: I actually wanted them to appear in my external drive folder. Can I make a link in that respect and somehow disable them from appearing on my desktop?
<skavenge> the command is ndiswrapper -l, and modprobe ndiswrapper .. not modprobe -l
<ballpointcarrot> mnp:http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html
<Shinzetsu> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an USB HDD?
<mwe> Administrator: well lsmod and dmesg and /var/log/syslog might help
<t-thing> Hi. Howto make mutt execute a command when new mail arrives?
<Warbo> test: You would probably need to write some form of script. Maybe use ls on the mount points, pipe it through grep -c then if it is greater than zero it will create a symbolic link, and when it is equal to zero the link is removed
<Administrator> mwe, i did that stuff and have had trouble since I don't know how it works
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: I am running from a USB HD
<Spec> Shinzetsu: yes
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: Does your PC support booting from USB? If not then you will need a boot CD
<Administrator> maybe I could use ifconfig ra0 and see if i can do it, if anyone knows how to walk me threw that I hope that maybe thatwon't crash jmy sytem like the graphical way
<test> Warbo:  That is an awesome idea. I'll look into that one. Thanks.
<mwe> Administrator: well you just type lsmod and look for a name. dmesg might suggest the name or syslog
<Shinzetsu> Thing is I built the (before) USB HDD into my PC and when I try to install on in my PC locks up
<Spec> Warbo, Shinzetsu: my laptop didn't support booting from cd - bu ti booted off my internal harddrive's grub, loaded the kernel from the internal harddrive, then mounted the USB harddrive as /(root)
<Shinzetsu> Yes it does
<Shinzetsu> I can boot from HDD, CDVD, Network, Floopy and USB
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: I have actually installed to USB HD perfectly well before, but when I upgraded to Dapper I just copied across all of the files from a regular installation. Both ways worked (but I needed to find out how to make a boot CD, then wrote it up on the Wiki)
<Spec> lucky :p
<Administrator> mwe, ok, I have to reboot to do that I have to be in windows to connect online, I'm looking for the doumentation to see if it will work on 64 since some people have had trouble
<Frankenstein> hi, im trying to figure out what linux driver i need for a Corega WLUSB-11 mini2 does anyone know where i can find this
<Zabi> I am trying to have new themes for xfce of xubuntu...i copy my themes to /usr.share/themes/  but i do not see them in my windows manager setting window...
<mwe> Administrator: frankly the 32bit version is still much more mature
<Toaster54> hi
<Spec> mwe: but the 32bit version can't support 64bit wifi cards sometimes?
<ballpointcarrot> zabi: /usr/share/themes?
<Administrator> can't it be compied?
<mwe> Spec: 64bit wifi cards? are they bit specific?
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: no acpi option in http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html
<Zabi>  ballpointcarrot:yep
<Frankenstein> hi, im trying to figure out what linux driver i need for a Corega WLUSB-11 mini2 does anyone know where i can find this
<ballpointcarrot> mnp: check under the pci= options
<mwe> Spec: don't they use a completely different protocol, independent of the cpu?
<mnp> yeah, only pci=noacpi
<Spec> mwe: yes
<Zabi>  ballpointcarrot:how would you install a new theme? i want to know if i am correct
<yggdrasil> hello, anyone here know how to use irssi to connect thru a proxy ?
<Spec> mwe: but it seems if you have a 64bit system you need to use the 64bit version of the driver for the wifi card
<whitesuit> hi, e-mail client do you guys usually use?
<mnp> ballpointcarrot: okay, thanks for yoru help. ill give it a shot.
<Spec> mwe: there *are* different 32bit/64bit versions, i don't know why
<whitesuit> *which email
<Administrator> Spec, they dohn't give me any precompied things
<Jack_Smirnoff> Thunderbird for my email
<Zabi> i see a themename.xfce file in the pack how do i use it?
<test> whitesuit: Kmail all the way.
<mwe> Spec: oh yes, the driver needs to match of course
<Administrator> spec, I have tried so hard, I have been working for over 7 hours on this
<Spec> mwe: but if you're 32bit distro is on a 64bit machine, it's hard to get the wireless drivers to work -- if it's a 64bit distro on a 64bit machine, you use the 64bit driver and it works fine
<Spec> mwe: damn english, s/you're/your
<Administrator> I have 64 on 64
<Spec> so what's the problem?
<Administrator> spec, nothing works
<Spec> Administrator: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<Administrator> my systme crahes when i try to config
<whitesuit> heh i'm using evolution..it seems to enconde characters in a strange way when i send mail to mailing lists and go see how it turned out in mailman web interface
<Jack_Smirnoff> whitesuit did you get that.. thunderbird, from the makers of firefox..
<Spec> Administrator: nothing i can do to help you, random crashing = report a bug, i don't have any 64bit hardware to play with
<Administrator> spec, ndis wraper doesn't have any drivers in it beecause the linux ditro finds the card
<Spec> oh, okay
<mwe> Spec: oh. I thought 64bit linux is not mature enough for me yet. but if it can do wifi in 32bit mode it's a different story.
<Spec> well, stop using the distro's module and try to use ndiswrapper and see if it still crashes
<Spec> mwe: i don't think it can
<Administrator> spec, http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm on he forms 64 peple have mad eit work
<test> Kmail Kmail Kmail.
<whitesuit> Jack_Smirnoff: thunderbird doesn't have native support for gpg :(
<mwe> Spec: if it cannot I meant of course
<Spec> mwe: yeah, 64bit linux is still lacking
<Administrator> spec, alrigth I'm going to diable it will it be listed under ra0?  because I was told how to find it but I'm not sure
<ardchoille> What is the proper command to add a user to the admin group?
<mwe> Spec: yeah.
<ballpointcarrot> zabi: did the theme come in a .tar.gz or a .tgz or a .tar.bz2 archive?
<Spec> Administrator: no, it won't be ra0 if you disable it
<Administrator> and i have diabled suff before that I didn't know how to do trying to make ti work
<Spec> Administrator: using ndiswrapper it'll probably be wlan0
<mwe> Spec: I say a year or so probably and will improve
<Administrator> spec, I'm going to go and do a mod probe lke mwe said and find ra0 and then mach the module?
<Spec> mwe: yeap, if i had 64bit hardware i'd run a 32bit OS
<Spec> sure
<Administrator> I am really frustrated I'm really sorry and am frorgeting stuf
<Shinzetsu> Ah now I know
<Shinzetsu> Ill try it with a 160 GB USB HDD
<Zabi>  ballpointcarrot:a tar i extracted it
<mwe> Administrator: not modprobe. lsmod
<Administrator> so check the log and find something like wireless or ra0? so sort threw the long logs? after lsmod what will i see I have to restart my machine to get to it so I need to be ready
<Wikipedia-Gast46> why
<Administrator> so lsmod will bring up active stuff?
<curumo> no
<ballpointcarrot> so you took a tarballed theme, extracted it to /usr/share/themes, and now you need to figure out how to use it?
<mwe> Administrator: it will show the modules that are loaded
<test> Why not just drop it in the theme manager window?
<Administrator> mwe, should I just restart a few times and come back and tell you guys what it says?
<curumo> why
<Administrator> because I can't use lsmod right now since i'm on windows the only system that connects to the internet
<Zabi>  ballpointcarrot:yep...i thought i would find it in the window manager setting .but i dont see it
<curumo> why
<SogniX> is there a way that I can launch Linux apps (from my linux box) on another computer, say Windows or OS X? I vaguely remember someone doing it via telnet/ssh or something like that some time ago
<Administrator> so lsmod and I'll use past bin and come back, is that cool?
<curumo> Administrator sucks
<mwe> Administrator: well maybe. make sure to paste dmesg as well
<_marshall> hey guys
<ballpointcarrot> zabi: what theme?  it might be broken.  I just tried the same method (and inadvertently switched).
<Administrator> dmesg and lsmod
<_marshall> is there a command to see all of the directories that an app has stored its files?
<Administrator> sigh, alright I'll be back thanks so much people
<curumo> Administrator sucks
<mwe> _marshall: no I don't think there is
<_marshall> lol
<ballpointcarrot> zabi: do you have gnome-theme-manager?
<_marshall> mwe: damnit
<mwe> _marshall: what do you want?
<_marshall> mwe: im trying to see where Listen (the media player) keeps its podcasts
<Imvikky> hi guys could anyone help me with how to install Apache/MySQL/PHP/PHPMyAdmin on my Ubuntu Hoary installation do I need to download it or I can do it from synapatic
<Zabi> ballpointcarrot:the lunar theme form http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/lunar-linux/
<Le_Pigeon>  Warbo There's still a problem
<mwe> _marshall: oh
<Zabi> ballpointcarrot:i am using xfce woud gnome theme manager work for me?
<existance_> Imvviky, look for LAMP install guide
<Imvikky> hi guys could anyone help me with how to install Apache/MySQL/PHP/PHPMyAdmin on my Ubuntu Hoary installation do I need to download it or I can do it from synapatic
<mwe> _marshall: it's often ~/.<PROGRAMNAME> or something similar
<Imvikky> wher will I get it
<existance_> Imvikky, google?
<curumo> why
<tailsfan> soundcore I don't think is installed in my system, is there any way to get it?
<Imvikky> do you have a link for it... I googled
<_bt> Imvikky, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17875.html
<ballpointcarrot> zabi: if you have gnome-theme-manager, open it, and drag the theme tarball into the window.  that'd install the theme
<curumo> why
<Sanne> Imvikky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<curumo> why
<t-thing> Howto make mutt execute a command when new mail arrives? [first & last re-entry] 
<curumo> why
<TaF> how do i load and use the snd_intel8x0 module? i think this might solve my sound problem for good.
<curumo> why
<Zabi> ballpointcarrot: you sure that works for xfce too?
<ballpointcarrot> TaF: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<t-thing> could someone kick curumo?
<Zabi> ballpointcarrot: or does xfce have a theme manager
<ballpointcarrot> Zabi: yeah.  both are GTK-based
<Zabi> ballpointcarrot: :ohh ok
<curumo> why
<mwe> TaF: well sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 should load it if that's the name of the module
<ballpointcarrot> so it stores it in common gtk themespace
<LjL> !ops
<curumo> why
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<curumo> why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> !dma > ardchoille
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mwe> TaF: to load a module at boot time put the name in /etc/modules
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hm, annoying user
<TaF> ok, mwe probably closer to what i need to do
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<TaF> only problem is... it says not found
<TaF> i guess i thought it was part of alsa
<mwe> TaF: then it's not it
<mwe> TaF: modprobe -l|grep snd and look for the name
<ubuntu> test one, two, three
<nyk2005> Do I get the UserAgent's resolution somewhere in the request? I see it sometimes in stats, but my firefox doesn't seem to send any resolution. Does anyone know something about this?
<test> hi ubuntu
<polpak> nyk2005, nope.. you have to get that w/ javascript
<PanicFo> what would be considered the best place to find gnome themes?
<polpak> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PanicFo> thnx :)
<nyk2005> polpak: ah, so I have a javascript add the resolution as a request param so I can get it from serverside scripts..
<Beawolfe> Can someone please refresh my memory on how to mount the other Hard drives on my system into the Ubuntu OS Please?
<mwe> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Dinerty> cya all
<Shinzetsu> I got an AMD Athlon 64 3700+. Does it matter if I get the x86 or 64b versions?
<mwe> yes
<mwe> get the 32bit version the 64bit version is not mature enough yet imo
<elknof3> he
<Shinzetsu> Hm alright
<ballpointcarrot> Shinzetsu: the x86 version will be more stable, and the 64-bit will be more native, but at the cost of stability
<Shinzetsu> Okay thanks, ill get the x86
* ballpointcarrot flashes a thumbs-up
<Beawolfe> well that didn't work so now what?
<TaF> i did a search online and the closest thing i could find to solving my problem was a guy who had to load the snd_intel8x0 module to get his sound card to work. i want to try this..where do i begin?
<_bt> Beawolfe, what disk are you having trouble mounting
<Shinzetsu> Is there any difference between the CD and DVD versions?
<pepsi> one is big
<Blissex> TaF: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troubles here
<pepsi> the other isnt so big
<Sanne> Shinzetsu: if you want to read a bit about 64bit Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=amd64&titlesearch=Titles
<Beawolfe> the windows XP disc and a spare Fat32 disc for storage and transfer between Ubuntu and Win XP
<pepsi> Shinzetsu, but seriously, the dvd is bootabl
<Shinzetsu> I know, but is there any difference?
<Shinzetsu> Thanks Sanne
<Sanne> Shinzetsu: you're welcome :)
<Shinzetsu> So are there any differences between the CD and DVD versions of Ubuntu 6.06?
<imsai> Some kind soul that would please help me with "sane" "scanner" problem ?
<TaF> thankx blissex, i have been everywhere, that site seems to have more info than most ive visited
<Beawolfe> I went to the Ubuntu wiki page and did a search for mounting or hard drives and it came back with nothing
<Sanne> Shinzetsu: I'm in the proccess of building a new 64bit system and I think I'll make the switch to 64bit Dapper. But what I read, it may involve some tinkering for some programs not yet available for 64bit.
<OneSeventeen> how do I list the number of processes currently running via the command line?
<pepsi> Shinzetsu, not once its installed, no.. the dvd probably has more packages on it, so you might have to download less once you install it
<finalbeta> Anyone knows if their are plans to port XGL/Compiz seen on SLED10 to ubuntu?
<Shinzetsu> Ah
<gdb> OneSeventeen: ps -ef | wc -l
<OneSeventeen> gdb thanks!
<Shinzetsu> Ill be able to switch between GNOME/KDE/XFCE whenever I want right?
<gdb> OneSeventeen: :-)
<imsai> My scanner sounds weird it makes a noise when i'm trying to scan, then it hangs
<ttyfscker> does anyone know why my flash player isnt accessing my webcam / mic, they get detected, but they wont work. I have my flash settings to allow webcam and mic..I have tried running firefox as root just to see if the flash would access the hardware then, still no good.. anybody???
<pepsi> Shinzetsu, you just have to install the kubuntu-desktop or whatever pacakge to KDE, etc
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Does your scanner have a firmware?
* gdb wonders if he's the only one that gets ttyfscker's nick.
<Shinzetsu> Yeah thats the problem, I havent tried out any, so instead of getting Kubuntu or Xubuntu I think ill just get normal Ubuntu and try them out
<yggdrasil> hehe
* gdb wonders how many others *think* they get ttyfscker's nick and don't.
<imsai> Shinzetsu: yes i have configured all thing, with backend
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Did you flash it recently?
<Sanne> Shinzetsu: also, most programs from one desktop will run fine on the other desktops (in case you don't know that)
<gdb> I honestly don't get the direction KDE has gone.
<Shinzetsu> Alright :-)
<imsai> Shinzetsu: no
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Have you used Windows before? Did it work on Windows?
<imsai> Shinzetsu: this is my device : device `plustek:libusb:005:008' is a Epson Perfection 1250/Photo USB flatbed scanner
<_3fg> Can someone help me configure a wireless card?
<imsai> Shinzetsu: yes it worked on win, it even worked on debian 2 years ago
<Fracture> anyone use reiserfs4 with dapper ?
<Shinzetsu> imsai: http://daniel.fiser.cz/?go=epson1250
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: still around?
<eigenlambda> ya
<imsai> Shinzetsu: thx, i did follow that allready ;)
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> ^_^
<eigenlambda> whats up?
<Shinzetsu> Ah, soz
<matthewmcvickar> installed os x
<matthewmcvickar> now for ubuntu
<eigenlambda> niec
<_3fg> Can someone help me configure a wireless card?
<AlinuxOS> hello, after reinstalling windows I have no more grub,I've booted live CD...and would like to install my grub to MBP, can somone help me ?
<imsai> Shinzetsu: been stuck with this for 8 hours now, hehe
<Beawolfe> _bt my main thing is to atleast get the Fat32 Storage drive mounted so I can move stuff between Ubuntu and Win XP
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Do you speak german? I found a german site that I think may help you
<Sanne> gdb: what don't you like about KDE? I recently tried Kubuntu Dapper live cd and so far, liked what I saw. But I didn't test long.
<imsai> Shinzetsu: maby i can translate it with babelfish
<Shinzetsu> Someone on a forum had the same problem as you and it was a kernel issue, but the solution is in german
<Shinzetsu> http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=11568&sid=483630d9ad8b603d2907a849351b840a
<imsai> Shinzetsu: thx mate !
<Blissex> TaF: also try #ALSA for sound problems...
<Shinzetsu> imsai: youre welcome :-D
<_3fg> Shinzetsu: can you help me set up my wireless card?
<imsai> Shinzetsu: ah, been there :)
<ballpointcarrot> _3fg: what type of card?
<_3fg> Linksys
<Shinzetsu> _3fg: Well, I know about Wireless NIC's, but I never used Linux before :-(
<AlinuxOS> hello, after reinstalling windows I have no more grub,I've booted live CD...and would like to install my grub to MBP, can somone help me ?
<TaF> thanx, i wouldnt have thought to look there
<_3fg> Linksys Wireless G PCI adapter with speed booster
<ballpointcarrot> what style of card is it
<skavenge> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_3fg> I don't know where to look in the device manages to find it
<ballpointcarrot> PCI/USB/PCMCIA
<_3fg> PCI
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Did you install that official backend?
<ballpointcarrot> ok.
<ballpointcarrot> _3fg: one second
<eigenlambda> i hear 'fud' is norwegian for 'ass'
<imsai> Shinzetsu: yes
<eigenlambda> lol
<imsai> ubuntus backend
<_3fg> ballpointcarrot: k
<imsai> Shinzetsu: ubuntus backend
<Shinzetsu> Im reading here about some SANE EPSON Backend
<Shinzetsu> I think SANE is an other Linux distro
<Cirvin_Fox> how to i slelect the primary sound card if my system has more than one?
<imsai> Shinzetsu: okey
<ballpointcarrot> _3fg: you'll probably need to get the proprietary drivers from linuxant (www.linuxant.com)
<LjL> Shinzetsu: no, SANE is the scanner driver backend that's universally used on Linux systems
<_3fg> how can I get them if I can't connect?
<LjL> !info sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<[Ex0r] > ballpointcarrot- you have to pay for those.
<Shinzetsu> Ah, thanks
<fyrestrtr> SANE is actually Scanner Access Now Easy :)
<_3fg> Also, where do I actually set up the wireless card in the OS
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Hold on
<_3fg> like, where in the OS do I deal with the wireless card
<imsai> Shinzetsu: yes :)
<jimcooncat> I'd like to edit pdf's, what to use?
<fyrestrtr> system > administration > networking
<Cirvin_Fox> how to i select the primary sound card if my system has more than one?
<ballpointcarrot> [Ex0r] : i realized that - hence the 'proprietary'
<Shinzetsu> imsai: http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/downloads/plustek-usb-0.50-4.tar.gz
<Shinzetsu> Try that, it should work
* eigenlambda wonders about System->Prefernces -> sound
<fyrestrtr> Cirvin_Fox: system > preferences > sound
<sioux> hi I have a unstable compiz. i get this error /usr/bin/thefuture: line 2: gnome-window-decorator: command not found
<sioux> sioux@sioux-desktop:~$ compiz.real: Couldn't load plugin 'libgconf.so'
<sioux> who help me
<afflux> nabend... -.-
<ballpointcarrot> _3fg: open a console, and type network-admin
<_3fg> ok
<ballpointcarrot> that's where the network devices will be located
<fyrestrtr> sioux: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<imsai> Shinzetsu: okey, i did edit the plustek.conf in /etc/sane.d/ but this i'll try!
<eigenlambda> sioux: shouldn't you be asking about that in #ubuntu-xgl
<imsai> Shinzetsu: thx :)
<eigenlambda> lol
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Good luck, anytime :-)
<eigenlambda> jynxt u
<_3fg> ballpointer: what do you mean console?
<jimcooncat> I'd like to edit pdf's, what to use?
<fyrestrtr> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<erUSUL> _3fg: System>Admin>Network
<sioux> hey only me in ubuntu-xgl
<Cirvin_Fox> fyrestrtr: There's not anything in that menu concerning selecting soundcards
<_3fg> ballpointcarrot: I see an ethernet card and a disabled modem
<ballpointcarrot> anyone with experience with ndiswrapper?
<Beawolfe> _bt any help at all?
<test> what are you trying to do with it ballpointcarrot?
<ballpointcarrot> _3fg: you might be able to get it to work with ndiswrapper
<ballpointcarrot> unfortunately, I don't know much about it.
<_3fg> ballpointcarrot: is it bad that the network settings doesn't see it?
<_3fg> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<skavenge> Cirvin_Fox: the bottom of that screen says 'default soundcard' ..
<test> ballpointcarrot: what kind of card are they trying to install?
<ballpointcarrot> not really - it makes sense that if it doesn't have the driver enabled, then it won't show
<nvez> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Cirvin_Fox> fyrestrtr: There's not
<skiffy> hi guys, anyone know if its possible to extract all the data from a website? for example if its a DVD rental site, extract its whole list and ratings data ?
<sioux> hey in ubuntu/xgl no one help me :(
<OneSeventeen> when I look at "top" it says I have 2 gig of ram, and 1.9 is used, yet the most mem extensive app is using 1.4%, why is 99% of my memory being shown as used?
<ballpointcarrot> test: Linksys Wireless G PCI card
<test> ballpointcarrot: Linksys huh?
<ballpointcarrot> it said to use the linuxant drivers
<test> _3fg: Do you have the windows drivers for your card?
<_3fg> I didn't need a driver
<test> ballpointcarrot: did it?
<_3fg> windows set it up automatically
<mephisto_> exit
<Axe_> I have a .deb package, how do I install it
<test> _3fg: Linux isn't windows.
<piwi> yay
<Flannel> OneSeventeen: linux will load other things in the memory, to have quick access to them.  Unused ram is wasted ram.  Well, either that, or you have lots of 1.4% apps ;)
<_3fg> I know
<Shinzetsu> test: Amen
<michaeljb2005> If I refer someone to the proper ubuntu forums link can someone help me with a problem in evolution?
<_3fg> so I have the windows drivers, but I have never used them
<Axe_> test: really, I never knew that
<test> _3fg: if you get the drivers for your card i will try to help you with ndiswrapper
<_3fg> I have them
<OneSeventeen> Flannel, cool, thanks, didn't realize that.  (nope, only one 1.4% app)
<test> axe: some people don't realize that simple fact.
<noxs> hi all
<_3fg> test, can I /query you? I think the problem is worse than a driver problen
<Axe_> How do I install this .deb package?
<yggdrasil> does anyone here know how to connect to irc thru proxy with irssi ?
<test> _3fg: Go ahead. I'll try to help you.
<michaeljb2005> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1271673#post1271673
<Cirvin_Fox> fyrestrtr: There's not anything in that menu that pertains to selecting the default soundcard
<k31th> Are there any LDAP / LUMA users here? im trying to mass add users to ldap... either i need to create a script to add the users or use luma ?
<_3fg> test: did you recieve query?
<kbrooks> OK
<skavenge> Cirvin_Fox: yes there is at the very bottom after picking sounds it says 'Default Soundcard:' with a dropdown menu, unless your not using 6.06 dapper release
<skiffy> noone know then ?
<test> _3fg: Nope. I didn't. Want me to query you?
<_3fg> yes, please
<Cirvin_Fox> Ah, therin lies the problem, still in hoary
<test> _3fg: I have to log in and register. I will be right back.
<finalbeta> Anyone has a guide on how to enable compiz with the normal packages? not quinns unstabel ones?
<_3fg> or we can just go to #3fghelp
<kbrooks> Is ANYONE here using EasyUbuntu?
<test> _3fg: Im in the channel
<Beawolfe> Is there anyone here who can help me with this problem?
<skavenge> Cirvin_Fox: your not going to get much support for that your two whole versions down ..
<skavenge> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Cirvin_Fox> >< darn, well, i'll try to upgrade, that can be done online right?
<metatag> hello all am on ubuntu breezy and am trying to install LTSP.. I am following the LTSP guide.. the prob is that my tftpd would not rung.. it says the following: The signal has been sent to start tftpd, but it doesn't appear
<metatag> to be running.
<skavenge> theres the links, you need to go hoary -> breezy -> dapper though, you cant jump breezy
<kbrooks> Is ANYONE here using EasyUbuntu?
<ThomasM> hey guys i'm having an issue with GDM. The resolution is too high for my LCD monitor. Where are the settings for the GDM resolution?
<skavenge> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<devscott> Is there anyone here familiar with termios.h ?
<metatag> anyone successfully installed LTSP ?
<skavenge> ThomasM: its on the fixresolutionhowto link ubotu just posted
<ThomasM> skavenge my resolution once logged in is fine, its only GDM that is using a bad resolution.
<teelittle> Hi, does anyone know how to get WindowMaker installed? Can't find it in the repos using aptitude...
<Shinzetsu> imsai: Did it work?
<skavenge> ThomasM: the link contains info on changing gdm's resolution as well ...
<ThomasM> really? thanks skavenge.
<Beawolfe> can someone please help so I can mount a spare Hard drive for storage......................very new to Ubuntu!
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<terry> does ubuntu support wpa/psk wireless networking?  WEP is the only option can see in the gnome interface
<Warbo> teelittle: Do you have Universe?
<metatag> anyone successfully installed LTSP ?
<Beawolfe> Warbo tried that and nothing happened
<skavenge> it supports wpa, may need to install wpasupplicant
<azcazandco> please can someone help me?  I am close to tearing my hair out because ubuntu kkeeps freezing
<Se7h> hi there
<teelittle> Warbo: just having a look...
* teelittle watching out for universe
<Warbo> Beawolfe: Type "mount" in a terminal, does it show your drive?
<Se7h> can i give u the url for the new born project for gnome ?
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<azcazandco> is there anyway to roll back to default system settings whilst keeping application profiles etc?  dont want to clean install
<skiffy> hi guys, anyone know if its possible to extract all the data from a website? for example if its a DVD rental site, extract its whole list and ratings data ?
<bla|patrick> moin
<bla|patrick> hi
<bla|patrick> :)
<ThomasM> azcazando, make a new user profile.
<Sanne> teelittle: I can't find WindowMaker on http://packages.ubuntu.com. Either I'm blind, or it's not in Ubuntu.
<Warbo> skiffy: You can download the whole site using wget onto your HD
<bla|patrick> would someone help me with totem plugin and streaming in my browsers
<teelittle> Sanne: that's what I suspected... :-(
<bla|patrick> its loaded by opera and firefox
<Warbo> Isn't it called WMaker?
<bla|patrick> but it doesnt display anything :)
<teelittle> Warbo: I have universe...
<kbrooks> teelittle: hang on
<azcazandco> ThomasM: can copy stuff across?
<ubuntuology> skiffy, have you looked into httrack?
<Beawolfe> Warbo ...not sure gives me a bunch of info
<skavenge> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-5 (dapper), package size 2220 kB, installed size 6104 kB
<azcazandco> I did a lot of sudo stuff though
<kbrooks> window maker is a WM
<Sanne> teelittle: have a look yourself though, maybe I'm really blind ;)
<skiffy> Warbo: really? even if the sites split into hundreds of different pages ?
<kbrooks> Sanne: ^^^
<azcazandco> am worried i borked something i dont understand
<Se7h> can i give u the url for the new born project for gnome ? please answer me, wont bother anymore
<teelittle> Warbo: thanx! That's it (Sanne: it's wmaker...)
<Warbo> Beawolfe: What type of drive is it? USB, IDE (normal HD), SATA?
<ThomasM> azcazandco, what do you mean by default system settings? making a new user profile will still let you use all applications.
<skiffy> ubuntuology: no, whats that m8 ?
<Sanne> kbrooks, teelittle, ok, I'm blind.
<Beawolfe> Warbo normal IDE formated Fat32
<kbrooks> Se7h: do it
<azcazandco> well i have messed with using different kernels and stuff
<bla|patrick> i have libtotem_mozilla.so in /usr/lib/opera/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Warbo> skiffy: You can tell it how many levels of links you want it to traverse (follow page1>page2, then page2>page3, etc.)
<ubuntuology> it is made to copy websites, www.httrack.com
<bla|patrick> but it doesnt display anything
<azcazandco> and generally muddled about with loads of stuff
<bla|patrick> in firefox the screen remains black
<Warbo> Beawolfe: Try running "fdisk -l"
<bla|patrick> in opera is it sort of grey
<teelittle> ubotu: that rocks, it's the newest version available on the wmaker web site :-)
<ubotu> I know nothing about that rocks, it's the newest version available on the wmaker web site :-) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azcazandco> you know what like when you get a new os to play with
<Se7h> kbrooks ok
<Se7h> http://sethtech.isa-geek.org/desktopBox/
<Se7h> there it is
<Beawolfe> Warbo when I typed mount in terminal it came back with this ----/dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Beawolfe> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<Beawolfe> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<Beawolfe> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Beawolfe> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Beawolfe> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<azcazandco> my first ubuntu install
<Se7h> thanks
<skavenge> teelittle: he's a bot ;)
<Beawolfe> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Warbo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Beawolfe> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<verbose> Beawolfe: don't paste in here
<Beawolfe> soryy didnt know
<skiffy> Warbo: thanks for the tip, any links on what commands i need to use in wget ?
<Warbo> Beawolfe: OK, so you have Ubuntu installed on the second drive on your first IDE cable
<teelittle> skavenge: just realised... first time in my life to be fooled by AI!!!
<Warbo> skiffy: "man wget"
<ThomasM> skavenge: thankyou very much
<skiffy> ok :P
<Se7h> http://sethtech.isa-geek.org/desktopBox/ <- the application is thought to be ready this weekend and the site is still under last modifications
<terry> all: g'day everybody
<skavenge> teelittle: hah, its common
<ThomasM> i didn't know the first resolution listed was the one GDM uses. Doesn't make sense to me.
<Se7h> ty all
<skavenge> ThomasM: np
<Beawolfe> Warbo yes...I need to get to the 3rd HD on the secondary IDE side
<metatag> cd #ltsp
<ThomasM> have a good day guys :)
<Sanne> azcazandco: freezing may also hint at hardware problems, maybe memory, I recommend doing a memtest, it should be available on the Ubuntu live cd (just to be sure).
<Warbo> Beawolfe: So fdisk -l should tell you what partitions are available on your system. hdb1 is your root, so the third will probably be a hdc or hdd
<terry> does ubuntu support wpa/psk wireless networking?  WEP is the only option I can see in the gnome interface
<Warbo> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<tmccrary> I have a tablet with an i810 video card but I can't seem to get xrandr support working so I can rotate the screen. I am using the i810 driver with dapper...is there anything special I have to do?
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: All right
<azcazandco> Sanne: I got wierd hd block clone errors the other day
<matthewmcvickar> I'm at the partition section
<azcazandco> fixed it with fsck
<eigenlambda> 'k
<eigenlambda> whats it say?
<skiffy> Warbo: i wud then want to try and import the data into a database, wud that be possible ?
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: three choices: 1) erase entire disk, 2) use the largest continuous free space, 3) manually edit partition table
<Sanne> azcazandco: hm. Sounds not too good, overall...
<azcazandco> yes i dunno if the drive is deciding to pack in
<azcazandco> i bought it about 4mths ago off ebay
<Sanne> azcazandco: might be so. Is it old?
<Warbo> skiffy: You would need to extract the data somwhow, and that would require a script specifically designed to handle the layout of the site
<Sanne> ah
<azcazandco> 80gb sata drive
<Beawolfe> Warbo fdisk -l in Terminal didn't do anything
<tmccrary> with i810, do I need to ENABLE the randr support in xorg? Is it a driver or something?
<stefg> it's sudo fdisk -l
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: ?
<azcazandco> ideally i wanna try and get xp running inside ubuntu for a couple of things then wipe the windows partition off my drive
<teelittle> ubotu: what about cars?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what about cars? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skiffy> Warbo: hmm, see i was hoping that was an app that cud extract the data and save out the relevant data as a txt or xml
<teelittle> (sorry, just a test..:)
<Sanne> azcazandco: to find out if it's the hd, you could do a long live cd session, maybe with plugged out hd. If it doesn't freeze then, you'd have a hint at the problem.
<Axe_> uhh
<Axe_> If I double click on a deb package it tries to open it in archive manager
<bla|patrick> crap xD i got lost in the mass
<ubuntu> hello..i had to boot with the live cd....how do i reinstall grub to my ubuntu partition?
<Axe_> which has an error that it can't handle .debs
<Warbo> skiffy: Well websites often just reformat data which is stored on the servers as XML, so you could maybe find the address of that data (but you may not be allowed direct access)
<bla|patrick> may someone help me activating that totem plugin in opera and firefox
<Axe_> hwo can I install a deb on command line
<skavenge> Axe_: open a terminal, 'dpkg -i filename.deb'
<Warbo> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<skavenge> sudo yeah ;)
<newbiep> hi folks
<test> teelittle: hehehe
<ubuntu> Axe: if you are using rox...right click and set run action on debs  to   dkpg -i
<Sanne> azcazandco: Ha, I also plan to try running Windows (98SE in my case) from qemu or vmware player in my next system. Ir should be possible with functioning hardware ;)
<Raskall> Agh... Ubuntu gave me a sun burn. Went to the beach with the laptop today and forgot the time.
<teelittle> ubuntu: use grub to create a boot disk, boot from it and use the command grub-install from the grub shell
<Raskall> My back is on fire
<skiffy> Warbo: ne ideas how i wud find the link to that data ?
<Warbo> skiffy: No idea. Maybe get in touch with the webmaster? :)
<azcazandco> Sanne: is wierd, it crashed 3 times on the same web page, changed mice coz i thought it might have been my mx510 causing the probs but it still froze
<phaedrus44> teelittle: i dont have a floppy
<Sanne> Raskall: not good. Watch your skin, you'll get wrinkles much faster otherwise.
<Beawolfe> Warbo   any help?
<newbiep> I have a small problem.   after each reboot I have to sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0  to get an ip ..  the config looks like this:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18294
<Sanne> azcazandco: which browser?
<newbiep> if anybody knows what I could do to get the ip automatically would be nice.
<azcazandco> Sanne: I got a bunch of pc's off my work which I am gonna hook all into ubuntu
<azcazandco> firefox
<Raskall> Sanne: I know. The sun hasn't seen my upper body in 20 years. until today.
<phaedrus44> isnt ther a grub reinstall or install form the live cd?
<tmccrary> mmm, a firefox cluster
<Shinzetsu> Sanne: hehe
<phaedrus44> *from
<teelittle> phaedrus44: then get root, start grub and then:
<azcazandco> Sanne: I was playing with getting xen running earlier but gave up
<Sanne> azcazandco: It may well be a firefox bug regarding badly made websites. Try the live cd on those websites.
<Warbo> Beawolfe: You mount filesystems with "sudo mount /dev/<device><partition> /wherever/you/want/to/mount/it" but you need to know what device and partition it is. Maybe hdc1 or something, try doing "ls /dev/hd??"
<thi> thi
<teelittle> phaedrus44: root (hd0,0)     [or whatever your hard disk is] 
<azcazandco> Sanne, I think it is only on websites I have crashed
<azcazandco> could be wrong
<phaedrus44> hhmmmmmmmm
<teelittle> phaedrus44: setup (hd0)
<phaedrus44> ok..ill try...brb
<azcazandco> what other browsers are there for ubuntu?  ff is my dream
<psybapunk> anyone know how to get 1280x800 res in ubuntu?
<azcazandco> use it for web dev all the time
<thi> ugirgoigroihgoihoithe gdgtbdgggdhgsorry
<Sanne> Raskall: hehe, been there. Right now it's very hot and sunny where I live, so I try to stay on the shady side of the streets ;)
<Warbo> azcazandco: epiphany is good
<azcazandco> k will have a look
<LjL> thi, sorry?
<Raskall> Sanne: :) I guess a wife and a large bottle of aloe vera will get me through the night. :)
<aurel> hi
<Warbo> hi
<Beawolfe> Warbo that gave me 6 partitions..........how do I figure which one is which?
<aurel> i have some problems with installing mplayer
<Sanne> azcazandco: firefox is a very good standard compliant browser, but it *may* still have bugs, like any other software. Do you have a link to the offending websites? I could test.
<aurel> i don't know which rep to add
<azcazandco> Sanne: I wanna be able to access a couple of other boxes from my xp virtual machine so am guessing I will need to hook up samba as well as nfs
<Sanne> Raskall: good luck :)
<aurel> can anyone help me?
<Warbo> Beawolfe: hda is the first IDE drive, hdb is the second, hdc is the first on the second cable and hdd is the second on the second cable. 1 is the firts partition on the device, 2 is the second, etc.
<tailsfan> Is there anyway to get soundcore back?
<Beawolfe> Warbo 4 on hda 3 on hdb and 1 on hdd
<azcazandco> managed to do nfs to my 2nd box running apache etc
<azureal> hi, after editing my sudoers file, there is no change... is there some way to force the system to re-read the file?
<Warbo> Beawolfe: Sounds like hdd1 is the right one
<psybapunk> anyone know how to get 1280x800 res in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> azureal: log out and login
<aurel> i removed the command in the apt source list and so (i think) added the multiverse repository
<aurel> but the problem is, there is no mplayer in my sources
<azureal> fyrestrtr: it's weird because the debian change is instant
<Warbo> Beawolfe: "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt" then the files on that device will be in the folder /mnt. You can change that for wherever you want to put it of course, as long as the folder exists
<Sanne> azcazandco: can't help you (yet) with networking to and from a virtualized Windows, sorry. We just have a small home LAN with 2 pc and a router.
<azureal> fyrestrtr: after editing sudoers you yourself don't have to log out/in, do you?
<azcazandco> fair enough, I am in the same boat ;-)
<terry> does ubuntu support wpa/psk wireless networking?  WEP is the only option I can see in the gnome interface
<Warbo> !tell terry about wpa
<Sanne> azcazandco: heh :). Btw, I'm still waiting for links to those crash inducing websites, if you remember them ;)
<Beawolfe> Warbo terminal says can't find /hdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tailsfan> !soundcore
<ubotu> I know nothing about soundcore - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azcazandco> Sanne 2 secs
<Sanne> ok
<immute> i installed ubuntu on my computer as a triple boot ( FC5, WinXp, and now unbuntu) i told it to install grub to a floppy disk, so I didnt overwrite my main /boot but now I cant mount the floppy to copy the kernel images to /boot - is there any work around?
<azcazandco> http://maconstuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/how-to-run-windows-xp-under-ubuntu.html
<Warbo> Beawolfe: You obviously didn't copy the command correctly, you need to put /dev/hdd1
<ChandlerBing> can anyone give me some advice what webcam to buy that will work on breezy (including mic!)?
<tailsfan> Dang
<azcazandco> gonna try it with epiphony
<matthewmcvickar> eigenlambda: Where are you?
<protocol1> terry ...yeah those wireless securities are supported
<psybapunk> hmm
<protocol1> I use WPA and it works great
<Beawolfe> Warbo it says the same thing again with that line
<bla|patrick> I failed
<tailsfan> ChandlerBing: you don't use Dapper Drake?
<bla|patrick> no wpa...
<bla|patrick> nothing
<Beawolfe> should I be typing mount first?
<Sanne> azcazandco: and you crash on those? Blogger themes are mostly well designed code wise, and standards compliant. This one is also ok, from what I can see at a glance. You might want to check with disabled javascript, maybe it helps.
<Warbo> Beawolfe: "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt"
<bla|patrick> it depends on the wificard/stick...
<tailsfan> and Try Logitech
<ChandlerBing> tailsfan: no, still on breezy
<bla|patrick> what do u have Terminus
<bla|patrick> what do u have terry
<azcazandco> I am gonna do a test and see what happens in epiphany
<terry> protocol1: thanks for the response.  the settings don't appear in system/network settings/interface properties.  Is there something obvious i'm missing?
<Sanne> azcazandco: ok
<azcazandco> then try again in ff if it works
<ChandlerBing> Logitech is good?
<azureal> ..
<ChandlerBing> i'm a little worried about the mic
<jrib> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ChandlerBing> you reckon itll work?
<azcazandco> Sanne: easycam will not run on my machine either
<ChandlerBing> excellent, cheers!
<azcazandco> i am wondering if i might be better backing up and going for a fresh install
<Sanne> azcazandco: on second look, there are lots of html validation errors. but usually those wouldn't bring firefox down. The page loads in my firefox, fwiw.
<matthewmcvickar> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a partition of my Powerbook
<azcazandco> can you do a non destructive reinstall with ubuntu?
<terry> blalpatrick: do you mean what network card?  I'm running a acer travelmate 3200.  I will find out what the network card model is and let you know
<matthewmcvickar> I need help doing the partitioning
<azureal> hi, a question about sudoers: under user privilege specification i have it as "<user> ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL" ...why doesnt this work
<CzarAlex``> If I put a new PCI Soundcard in my ubuntu box and turn it on, will it be auto-recognized and installed? or do I need to do anything special?
<Sanne> azcazandco: a fresh install might help, but if it doesn't, you would still not know the cause of your problem. I would do some investigating first (like live cd, memtest etc)
<CzarAlex``> There is currently no sound card at all installed.
<azcazandco> Sanne: am away to click the dodgy link
<Warbo> CzarAlex``: Usually it will work, but you may need to change your default device
<polpak> CzarAlex``, it should work if it's supported
<Beawolfe> Warbo it came back and asked me for password...........then came back with a curser and nothing else...........chcked and nothing is mounted
<Warbo> polpak: Wow, really? :)
<azcazandco> maybe back in 5 or just 30secs... we shall see
<Sanne> ok
<tailsfan> It should be recognized  if alsa is installed
<CzarAlex``> Warbo Thanky
<CzarAlex``> polpak Thanks!
<azcazandco> that worked in E
<azcazandco> cant be arsed typign the whle thing lol
<azcazandco> gonna try again in FF
<matthewmcvickar> Could someone help me with partitioning during this install?
<Warbo> Beawolfe: So "ls /mnt" gives nothing? (assuming that there is stuff on the drive)
<LuisMendes> vmware player installation fails.. it says "Module vmnet is not loaded".. what should I do?
<Beawolfe> Warbo drive is empty
<matthewmcvickar> I have OS X installed on one partition, and two other partitions set aside for Ubuntu and one for swap
<azcazandco> hmmm... worked this time
<matthewmcvickar> But they're just free space
<matthewmcvickar> I don't know what to do next
<stefg> LuisMendes: kernel -26 is broken vmware-wise... use the -25 build
<Beawolfe> Warbo formatted fat 32
<Warbo> Beawolfe: OK then, "mount | grep mnt" doesn't give anything then?
<azcazandco> crashed in exactly the same place before
<LuisMendes> stefg, sorry I didn't catch that :P
<Warbo> Beawolfe: Filesystem type doesn't matter, it is detected automatically
<verbose> azureal: did you edit sudoers with visudo?
<azureal> yes
<stefg> LuisMendes: waht does uname -r give you?
<Sanne> azcazandco: firefox is known to use a lot of memory, especially if you have lots of tabs open. That might hint at problems with your ram.
<LuisMendes> stefg, 2.6.15-26-386
<azureal> it gave me nano, another annoyance (how do i change default apps -- fluxbox)
<verbose> azureal: try moving that line to before any others
<verbose> or before any ALL statements
<azureal> ?
<verbose> i believe sudo uses first matching line when it parses sudoers
<verbose> so if you have an ALL statement it'll match that one
<verbose> instead of continuing to read down to your line
<MTecknology> I can load my snes controller and the buttons work. I can open an emulator and configure the buttons just fine... But when I try to use the up/down and left/right axis it isn't recognized. I can open calibration and it recognizes the 2 axis, so I wonder if I might need to make Linux read these input as on or off, as they are any way. Any help or ideas?
<stefg> LuisMendes: that's the problem... you need to boot the previous version which is 2.6.15-25 because there's no vmmon modules for the -26 version
<tailsfan> is linux-source inportanr
<tailsfan> important
<tailsfan> 8
<Shinzetsu> Whats the best IRC app for Linux?
<ion_bidon> hello, I have a linux kernel problem after an upgrade, my box won't boot any more. It decompresses the linux kernel and right after that it tells me that it cannot find libc . Anyone knows this problem ?
<crimsun> tailsfan: not really.
<Beawolfe> Warbo that did show hdd1 as fat32
<Warbo> tailsfan: linux-headers is usually all that is needed
<LuisMendes> stefg, yes but I remember I compiled the new kernel headers into vmware... but I forgot how to enter that config screen :P
<polpak> Shinzetsu, how do you define "best" ?
<Warbo> Beawolfe: Then it is mounted
<tailsfan> Konversation
<Sanne> Shinzetsu: That depends, of course ;). I like xchat.
<Beawolfe> Warbo or vfat rather
<Shinzetsu> Hmm, well the most popular/user friendly, im using X-Chat atm
<Wodger> ikonversation is quick slick
<azureal> verbose: thx, i think you hit the mark
<polpak> Shinzetsu, I've used X-Chat, and X-Chat-Gnome
<polpak> Shinzetsu, both of them are decent
<Wodger> on linux i like xchat
<azcazandco> Sanne: I have 2gb ram
<verbose> azureal: np
<Warbo> Beawolfe: You can unmount it with "sudo umount /mnt" then mount it on somewhere else if you want. Once you have it set up how you want then you can add those options to the file /etc/fstab to have it mount at boot
<Wodger> which is ok
<ion_bidon> so I suppose nobody is having linux kernel problems after upgrading ?
<Beawolfe> Warbo how do I do that?
<verbose> ion_bidon: i haven't had any
<Sanne> azcazandco: anyway, just do a memtest and a long live cd session, at least to rule out memory and hd problems. You could dance around the freezing problem forever otherwise, you have to start somewhere ;)
<tailsfan> Warbo, I'm trying to install alsa and It's saying it msiing a version.h file
<ion_bidon> verbose: ok thanks
<azcazandco> Sanne: will do
<verbose> what did you upgrade from?
<crimsun> tailsfan: you need linux-image-$(uname -r) as I've said numerous times :-)
<verbose> to what?
<crimsun> talisein: sorry, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Sanne> azcazandco: ok, good luck :)
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> talisein: sorry
<terry> bla|patrick: its a intel pro/wireless 2200BG which is in a acer travelmate 3200 laptop.  would this explain why I don't have any options for WPA/PSK wireless?
<azcazandco> when you say a long livecd session, do you mean just work in it for ages?
<crimsun> tailsfan: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<verbose> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<verbose> :)
<aurel> hm, i still suffer from problems installing mplayer, can anyone help me?
<stefg> LuisMendes: check lsmod... no vmmon-modules... no vmware running
<ion_bidon> verbose: from 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic, to 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<Beawolfe> Warbo I did this once before about a month ago when I first installed Ubuntu with no problems and the commands I was told did all of that but now I am lost
<Warbo> Beawolfe: You saw that the filesystem was recognised as vfat, so run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" to open up the fstab file, and make a new line with the parameters you want to use (I used /mnt as the example mountpoint, but you can put whatever, and for options just put "defaults,uid=<yourusername>" and put 0 0 at the end
<Sanne> azcazandco: hm, I would work as long in it as it takes you under normal ubuntu to freeze, maybe a little bit longer just to be sure.
<tailsfan> I installed that and alsa is still giving me error
<Warbo> Beawolfe: (I am pretty sure the System>Administration>Disks does this all for you.....)
<azcazandco> Sanne: it does it irratically
<azcazandco> and if i do this for 4 hrs tonight it means I will not get any work done
<matthewmcvickar> I don't know the correct way to do this partitioning; will someone help me? I'm installing Ubuntu on my Powerbook. There are three partitions. One has OS X on it, and the other two are for Ubuntu and swap. Those two are just free space now (unallocated).
<verbose> ion_bidon: i went from 2.6.15-25-amd64-server to -26-amd64-server fine
<azcazandco> better getting it fixed i guess
<azcazandco> gonna do that memtest thing
<azcazandco> can get it from the boot menu
<Sanne> azcazandco: hehe, like it would be easy ;). It's just a suggestion, just use your best judgement.
<foo> I was told that /home and / and swap for 3 partitions was good to have .. .but with this ubuntu server I can't seem to find a predefined setup like this, do I need to manually create these partitions?
<azcazandco> Sanne: thanks for the friendly help :D
<Sanne> azcazandco: anytime, you're welcome :)
<Warbo> foo: For /home you would, automatic just gives / and swap
<Beawolfe> Warbo I dont know about the system admin disk I used a Ubuntu install disk and this is what I got
<azureal> verbose: this error does not occur on a debian system
<foo> Warbo: Isn't /home a good idea if I want to reinstall but keep my /home data? Hm
<Warbo> foo: If you are running a server then /home would not get used much though
<verbose> foo: what kind of server is it?
<foo> Warbo: ohh, that's very true.
<Fracture> my X server keeps crashing because of a damn long string rendering bug
<foo> verbose: openvpn, ldap, webdav.
<verbose> foo: /var would be a better choice for many types of servers
<verbose> yeah, i'd do a separate /var then instead of /home
<Warbo> Beawolfe: That was a reference to the menus at the top of GNOME
<verbose> and a separate /tmp too
<foo> Good call. /me usually sets up personal systems
<foo> hmm
<foo> verbose: hm, thanks. And I have to manually make that, right? No predefined one or anything... right?
<terry> I have a intel pro/wireless 2200BG which is in a acer travelmate 3200 laptop.  Is there any reason why I can't see any option within gnome why I only WEP settings and can't see any setting for wpa/psk
<matthewmcvickar> I don't know the correct way to do this partitioning; will someone help me? I'm installing Ubuntu on my Powerbook. There are three partitions. One has OS X on it, and the other two are for Ubuntu and swap. Those two are just free space now (unallocated).
<verbose> foo: yeah, you have to make it
<foo> verbose: thanks!
<Warbo> matthewmcvickar: Usually the installer will use existing free space if you tell it to
<matthewmcvickar> But the largest free space is where OS X is
<stefg> matthewmcvickar: actually this is just fine. What are you worrying about?
<Warbo> matthewmcvickar: OSX is in free space?
<nooneelse> hello all i`m trying to start mercury(the messenger) but it stills updating checks for ever, how can I disable this ?
<matthewmcvickar> Warbo: No, it has the largest partition
<terry> I have a intel pro/wireless 2200BG which is in a acer travelmate 3200 laptop.  Is there any reason why I can only see WEP options and can't see any setting for wpa/psk?
<verbose> azureal: if you export EDITOR=vi it will use vi
<andy-> is there anything like 'dreamweaver' for linux?
<matthewmcvickar> stefg: I've tried to install this three times already today and it crashes each time
<Warbo> matthewmcvickar: Well, using existing free space by definition doesn't use existing partitions
<nooneelse> andy- nvu ?
<Warbo> andy-: Probably Nvu is the closest which is Free
<nooneelse> andy- www.nvu.org
<andy-> k thx.
<matthewmcvickar> Warbo: Well, there are partitions, but they're not formatted
<Redman276> where would libfglrx_pp.so.1.0:   be located
<ardchoille> matthewmcvickar: I've always just used two partitions for Ubuntu, one for / and one for swap, on all 11 of my computers.
<nooneelse> andy- www.nvu.com
<matthewmcvickar> Warbo: They're unallocated
<mrDaniel> @terry: in ubuntu is no comfortable frontend to set up a wlan-connection with wpa
<Warbo> nooneelse: Giving links like that usually encourages people to download tarballs :)
<Tomatix> Last time I tried NVU, it didn`t want to open my .php files :(
<matthewmcvickar> ardchoille: Okay, so how do I tell it where to install what?
<andy-> nooneelse: thx
<Redman276> im tryingto configure  my  ATI driver
<Warbo> !ati
<nooneelse> Warbo sorry just a mistake about the sufix
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> matthewmcvickar: normally OSX needs about 10 partitions... 9 of them very small because they hold EFI and and driver stuff. Can you paste an 'sudo fdisk -l ' listing to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mrDaniel> you need to create a file (/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf) yourself, configure it and configure the file /etc/network/interfaces
<betty> hello
<mrDaniel> in the wiki is a good HOW-TO
<Warbo> nooneelse: I mean that people end up downloading source for stuff already in Ubuntu
<foo> verbose: How much space should I give /var ?
<mrDaniel> look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo or
<mrDaniel> this will help you
<verbose> foo: it really depends on a lot of variables
<foo> verbose: Yeah, that's what I thought. hm
<verbose> but on that type of system, /usr/ and /var/ will be used a lot
<azureal> verbose: the sudoers prob didnt appear on a debian system... perhaps it has something to do w/ the statement "Defaults   !lecture, tty_tickets, !fqdn"  /
<verbose> foo: do you have any comparable machines to see how much space they're using?
<ardchoille> matthewmcvickar: It looks like others are trying to help you with partitioning.. I don't want to jump in the middle and possibly confuse you.
<foo> verbose: Yeah, but not with the type of set up I want.
<foo> hm
<matthewmcvicka1> ardchoille: No, that's okay
<verbose> azureal: yeah, i'm not sure about that stuff
<ryanakca> is there a way not to receive mail from cron?
<matthewmcvicka1> ardchoille: stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18299
<ryanakca> (it gets very annoing, having your inbox filled with clutter)
<mrDaniel> @foo: i am not sure but i think 1-2 GB is ok
<azureal> k
<mrDaniel> @foo: by the way, you can make a partition smaller or bigger
<Beawolfe> Warbo still confussed tried gedit and it came back with authenticain rejected
<mrDaniel> there is a good tool for doing this
<verbose> foo: if you're running webdav i'd do a lot more than 1-2GB
<verbose> if you have a lot of users
<buzzed> any way of securing wifi interactions... like if i am surfing from a coffee shop?
<kbrooks> wpa?
<matthewmcvicka1> ardchoille: so?
<matthewmcvicka1> stefg: What does that tell you?
<foo> verbose: 20 users
<matthewmcvicka1> I'm just afraid of having to start from scratch for the fourth time
<ardchoille> matthewmcvicka1: I see no free space there at all
<MTecknology> I can load my snes controller and the buttons work. I can open an emulator and configure the buttons just fine... But when I try to use the up/down and left/right axis it isn't recognized. I can open calibration and it recognizes the 2 axis, so I wonder if I might need to make Linux read these input as on or off, as they are any way. Any help or ideas?
<LuisMendes> stefg: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216233&highlight=vmware   here you can find how to build the modules to kernel 26 :) it works!
<mrDaniel> @buzzed: a vpn should be a good possibility
<matthewmcvicka1> ardchoille: So then there has to be something wrong with the way I'm partioning in OS X
<ardchoille> matthewmcvicka1: I don't know what OSX is, can't help with that :(
<verbose> foo: depending on what they're going to be doing(how much they're going to be storing) i'd say as cheap as disk space is give them each a gig or 2
<verbose> if you can afford it
<matthewmcvicka1> ardchoille: Mac OS X
<yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me out with a wine application thing, is there another channel for that?
<ardchoille> matthewmcvicka1: Ooooohh
<matthewmcvicka1> That's where I did the initial partitioning
<test> #wine?
<yggdrasil> its kinda #small ?
<LjL> #winehq
<verbose> yggdrasil: just ask your question
<piwi> hey, is there anyone here using asterisk with ubuntu and freephonie.net sip?
<yggdrasil> ok, im using wine to try and run adobe go live and its saying somethig about my key ... thats why i didnt wantto ask here. it cant find the key.
<Tomatix> why cant I open PHP files in NVU?
<yggdrasil> nvu sucks
<Tomatix> do you have better suggestions then?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yggdrasil> tmatix thats why i was trying to get thie adobe go live on wine
<yggdrasil> sorry guys
<Tomatix> hm k
<Beawolfe> Warbo thanx for what you were able to do!
<yggdrasil> or what do you think of it tomatix ?
<LjL> anyway Kate in KDE has syntax highlighting for PHP. i'd suppose GEdit or whatever has the same, without going as far as installing anything particularly fancy
<Tomatix> well... if Dreamweaver was ported to Unix/Linux without using Wine, it would be good
<yggdrasil> hehe yea
<schmakk> i dont know if this is the right chan to ask this, but how the %"##"& do i enable the console in enemy territory?
<yggdrasil> dont see why not if it runs on mac
<andy-> i miss dreamweaver
<fyrestrtr> Tomatix: try nvu editor
<yggdrasil> i miss my go live :(
<Tomatix> fyrestrtr, I have... but it wont open my php files
<matthewmcvicka1> Okay, so...
<yggdrasil> i cant edit aweb page by hand.
<andy-> just installed Nvu, its kinda nice for a free software.
<fyrestrtr> won't open them? opens here fine.
<Tomatix> hmm
<matthewmcvicka1> yggdrasi: You should learn to, it's really worth it ;-)
<verbose> ugh...how is it worth it?
<matthewmcvicka1> Editing by hand?
<verbose> yeah
<terry_> mrDaniel: if you replied to me, can you please repeat, I just had internet problems
<verbose> most websites aren't worth even visiting let alone hand editing
<matthewmcvicka1> Having ultimate control over the code and generating something that's actually valid?
<verbose> and the ones that are worthwhile are usually created with fancy programs
<verbose> not by hand
<matthewmcvicka1> Such as?
<verbose> matthewmcvicka1: well, in the real world people have time constraints
<matthewmcvicka1> verbose: I work full-time as a web developer.
<verbose> i agree that reading the 'code' and knowing what it does is good to know
<steve_> hey all.  I'm compiling an application.  I was wondering how you can get a list of required libraries.  Something better than running configure, having it stop and tell you what you need, get it, run it again, and it stops again, etc.  ?
<verbose> steve_: once you have the executable you can use ldd
<matthewmcvicka1> steve_:  I should think that information would be available on the application's website
<matthewmcvicka1> Or that
<eigenlambda> steve_: apt-get build-dep app
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: There you are
<verbose> i guess you could look at the source and see what libraries it #includes
<epidemik> how do i quit x server?
<verbose> epidemik: ctrl-alt-backspace
<funkja> How does one get mp3 files to work in Rythmn box
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18299
<LjL> epidemik: "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop"
<steve_> verbose, having the executable requires already building it.  :P
<Tomatix> verbose, in most cases, ctrl+alt+backspace makes it to restart...
<verbose> steve_: i know :P
<verbose> Tomatix: it's not supposed to
<verbose> that's ?dm
<verbose> that's starting it back up
<Tomatix> well, maybe because gdm is restarting it then...
<LjL> Berge: uh, yeah, it *is* supposed to
<nooneelse> hello all i`m trying to start mercury(the messenger) but it stills updating checks for ever, how can I disable this ?
<eigenlambda> mmm... looks about right
<LjL> i mean verbose
<LjL> Tomatix: sure
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: They told me there was no free space
<LjL> verbose: ?dm is either gdm or kdm
<steve_> eigenlambda, apt-get build-dep only works for src debs, not externally downloaded apps, right?
<LjL> steve_: right
<steve_> ok.  thanks  all. :)
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: So what do I do next?
<Zambezi> Is there a grafic FTP-client which supports SSL?
<LjL> steve_: sometimes, though, if you simply want a newer version of an app that *is* in the repos, build-dep is still quite useful
<eigenlambda> oh...
<eigenlambda> you need to delete the apple_free partition with gparted
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: nautilus
<steve_> LjL, ah... good thinking. :)
<eigenlambda> and tell gparted you want it to be a linux ext3 partition
<ryanakca> is there a way not to receive mail from cron?
<matthewmcvicka1> oka
<ryanakca> (it gets very annoing, having your inbox filled with clutter)
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: _That's_ the kind of info I need ;)
<matthewmcvicka1> but gparted lists four partitions
<eigenlambda> hehe
<eigenlambda> ya
<matthewmcvicka1> is it one of the "unallocated" ones?
<Zomb> hi
<Zambezi> fyrestrtr, I have Xfce.
<Zomb> what is loading the ipv6 module all the time?
<eigenlambda> there's unallocated space?
<matthewmcvicka1> when i load up gparted it says there are two unallocated spaces
<ic56> ryanakca: what kind of mail?  mail about errors in jobs or mail from jobs designed to send mail?
<eigenlambda> two unallocated spaces... those should be the apple_free partitions then?
<matthewmcvicka1> i would assume so yes
<eigenlambda> you need to allocate them as linux ext3 and linux swap
<matthewmcvicka1> okay
<ic56> echo ryankca
<ryanakca> ic56: errors in jobs... "cant connect to dcop server" and such
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: create as primary partition or extended?
<ryanakca> ic56: "[16:56]  <ic56> echo ryankca" ???
<eigenlambda> primary, i think
<Tomatix> Why cant I open php files in NVU? anyone know why...?
<ic56> ryanakca: the normal way is to modify your jobs so they redirect their output
<eigenlambda> anybody know what the difference is?
<ic56> ryanakca: sorry about the echo -- typo
<ryanakca> ic56: eh hunh...
<narfmaster> Tomatix, because Nvu is an HTML editor
<Tomatix> well...
<matthewmcvicka1> okay
<matthewmcvicka1> this looks promising
<Tomatix> I can in fact find a thing that says "Insert PHP code" in it...
<ic56> ryanakca: another solution might be to change cron's MAILTO env var to a dummy user with a /dev/null mailbox
<Lars_G> Question, if I pull the source package, in this case courier but I want to debuild/dpkg-buildpackage only one or a few of the packages this compiles into, how can I do that? I want for example to skip building courier-webmail from the source....
<advant> I'm trying to compile ark, but it says pkg-conf i have 2.12.0 and GLIB returns 2.10.3, how can I fully upgrade to 2.12.0?
<PingunZ> hi, when I startup I go in grub console, how do I boot in ubuntu ?
<user-land> how can i start flightgear once it is installed ?
<ryanakca> hmmm... 7mb = ??? kbits? I know 1024kb = 1mb... but how many kbits to 1 kbyte? or is 1kbit = 1kbyte?
<narfmaster> user-land, fgfs
<eigenlambda> i see.  primary partitions and extended partitions are an artifact of bios.  dunno why those options are available on a mac...
<matthewmcvicka1> oh well
<matthewmcvicka1> in any case...
<LjL> ryanakca: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
<Tomatix> ryanakca, 7*1024 gives ur answer...
<test> i would like to know why i get egg_desktop errors after upgrading to kernel 26
<user-land> thank you, narfmaster. cryptic indeed ...
<ryanakca> Tomatix: so kilobit = kilobyte?
<Tomatix> ryanakca, sry wrong :D
<scythe> to upgrade to dapper, all I should have to do is change my sources.list and then apt-get update
<ic56> ryanakca: 1 byte = 8 bits (unless you're counting transmission overheads). 1kB = 1024 bytes = 8*1024 bits
<scythe> and apt-get upgrade right
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: Do choose "Use largest continuous free space" or "manually edit partition table"?
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<scythe> ?
<LjL> ic56: 1kB=1000 bytes.  1KiB=1024 bytes
<Lars_G> Question, if I pull the source package, in this case courier but I want to debuild/dpkg-buildpackage only one or a few of the packages this compiles into, how can I do that? I want for example to skip building courier-webmail from the source....
<matthewmcvicka1> ulgh
<matthewmcvicka1> why is the swap partition only 128 mb?
<matthewmcvicka1> i hate my life
<gatekeeper> scythe: I have tried both ways and using the update-manager seems to be better
<ic56> LjL: I don't work with the physical sciences.  To me 1kB always means 1024B
<test> i would like to know why i get egg_desktop errors after upgrading to kernel 26? Anyone?
<user-land> fgfs does not start because of errors.
<RvGaTe> gatekeeper, i keep thinking that im typing that :P
<PingunZ> hi, when I startup I go in grub console, how do I boot in ubuntu ? plz help !!!
<gatekeeper> scythe: if you don't have it installed sudo apt-get install update-manager
<ryanakca> ic56: I'm getting confused. :)
<user-land> is there another app that can be used to test video performance ?
<Tomatix> ryanakca, try 7*1024*8... :P i am not sure if it will give you right answer, but well...
<narfmaster> user-land, glxgears
<user-land> how do i start xsabre for example ?
<user-land> ah.
<LjL> ic56: and "to me" one kilometer is 152 meters, so? ;-) that's an IEEE recommendation. IEEE=Institute of *Electrical* and *Electronics* Engineers
<GeistDerZeit> Are there any problems to get rid of temporary cache files with dpkg, so as to free space?
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know where to find w32codecs for ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> !w32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<PingunZ> use automatix
<FunnyLookinHat> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> GeistDerZeit: apt-get clean  to get rid of the apt cache
<GeistDerZeit> It's in the wiki
<FunnyLookinHat> Nooo
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ic56> ryanakca: are you being facetious or are you fishing for an explanation?
<gatekeeper> EruditeHermit: yep hang on...
<FunnyLookinHat> Don't use any tool just grab the package, it's two lines in console.  automatix = evil!
<eigenlambda> matthewmcvicka1: 'use largest contigious free space' sounds like the right thing to do
<user-land> narfmaster, for both i get: 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: The partition I made 3 Gigs is only 128mb for some reason now
<eigenlambda> weird
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: okay i'll try that then
<narfmaster> user-land, ouch - bad news i guess
<yggdrasil> tomatix try somethinge called quanta ?
<scythe> ohh, not good
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: Yeah it's really weird
<eigenlambda> maybe you can make a different one at the end
<eigenlambda> i dunno
<GeistDerZeit> Yeah, i heard that. But i'm wondering which are the consequences. Can i reconfigure the installed packages afterthat?
<Tomatix> yggdrasi1, hmm I try
<user-land> narfmaster, with a super cheap onboard video card i got no such errors ...
<gatekeeper> EruditeHermit:
<gatekeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<ryanakca> ic56: so, this is what I understand: 1mb = 1024 kb. 1024kb = 1024byte (1024 kb * 1024 bytes) = 1024byte*8 = #bits
<narfmaster> user-land, so buy a cheap video card ;)
<scythe> I just did an apt-get upgrade instead of dist-upgrade... the wiki said this will completely hose my machine, anyone think doing an apt-get dist-upgrade now might save my install?
<EruditeHermit> gatekeeper: thanks
<user-land> which one, narfmaster ?
<yggdrasil> apparently dreamweaver works in wine
<narfmaster> user-land, i use a nVidia FX5200 at the moment
<gatekeeper> EruditeHermit: have a look at my little home page http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<kbrooks> scythe: yes, it might
<Tomatix> yggdrasil, how does the "install-files" work in wine?
<gatekeeper> EruditeHermit: yw :-)
<narfmaster> user-land, it's pretty cheap :)
<ic56> LjL: no argument. 1k is just easier to type and I'm used to it.  When my generation dies off, your way will be the only way.
<scythe> good thing I didn't restart (new kernel n all)
<ic56> ryanakca: correct
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: These partitions aren't mounted...
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: This is a nightmare
<eigenlambda> you finished editing and moved on?
<eigenlambda> hm
<yggdrasil> tomatix ill brb  cant handle this irc clenit
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: Well it doesn't give me that "largest free space" option anymore
<ryanakca> ic56: kk
<PingunZ> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ic56> ryanakca: however, sometimes people mean different things when they say "k" and "M".  harddisk manufacturers, for marketing purposes, compute in 1000 not 1024
<Tomatix> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<pepsi> dont be dorks, 1k is 1024 bytes
<pepsi> :P
<ryanakca> gah... *information overload* :)
<epidemik> can someone help me install nvidia drivers?
<eigenlambda> is there any free space left?
<user-land> yes, narfmaster, and how does it perform ?
<ryanakca> ok. I think I get it :)
<eigenlambda> hm
<EruditeHermit> gatekeeper: is it safe to just add marillats repository and use it with ubuntu?
<eigenlambda> oh dear
<Corporal_Dirge> Someone mentioned fl-something as  another video driver in xorg, how is it spelled again?
<narfmaster> user-land, it performs like a 2 or 3 year old video card
<ic56> ryanakca: and when computing data to be transmitted, people will say 1k to transmit, but the wire will actually see overheads for error checking.
<scythe> epidernik  it isnt that hard
<epidemik> can someone help me install nvidia drivers?
<eigenlambda> i wonder when anybody is going to be around in the linux lab
<stefg> !nvidia
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: I don't know what's free space, what's unallocated, what's not mounted, or what any of that even means
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryanakca> kbits = 1024bits...
<scythe> dl the drivers, uppack them, and then run the .sh
<yggdrasil> tomatix pm ?
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: Yeah, I should go down there
<epidemik> i tried that
<scythe> or apt-get them, I think they are in universe
<epidemik> ill try it again though
<Tomatix> yggdrasil,ok
<ic56> ryanakca: so, when computing how much data goes on the wire, an easy rule of thumb is to compute 10 bits to the byte.
<user-land> how many frames do you get for fgfs ?
<scythe> oh, do you have the kernel sources, so it can compile hooks into the kernel
<FunnyLookinHat> ic56, or 8 bits per byte   ; )
<Nekow42> Hello!
<amgad> guys, can anyone please point me to a good tutorial to sync a pocket pc with dapper??
<finalbeta> I installed compiz/xgl vanilla, now I can't play enemy territory, looks way crappy. can it be fixed
<FunnyLookinHat> finalbeta, revert back to regular X
<stefg> FunnyLookinHat: there's a start and stop bit :-) so ten bits is closer to the truth
<ic56> FunnyLookinHat: 8 bits / byte + 1 parity bit + 1 stop bit = 10 bits
<finalbeta> FunnyLookinHat, that's great advice
<trev__> i recently set up my windows drives with the script from the ubuntu website but now they ahve icons on my destop, i don't need icons here and i can't delete them, so how do i move them?
<FunnyLookinHat> stefg, oh this is true...  ; )
<storm> What program in Ubuntu can I open up a chm file?
<scythe> brb., hopefully... I just completed my dist-upgrade after screwing up... wish me luck.
<eigenlambda> hm
<Nekow42> I ran memtest86+ and got 1 error... I'm having no instability problems running Ubuntu, however... Can I ignroe this or will it come back and bite me later?
<FunnyLookinHat> finalbeta, well, I'm serious...   Did you mean, specifically how to do that?
<FunnyLookinHat> finalbeta, it's not like compiz and XGL are "supported" in any fashion really
<finalbeta> Yes, I know they are not supported.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me build this gaim plugin for quod libet? http://soren.overgaard.org/cgi-bin/index?t=gaim_ql
<ryanakca> ic56: kk, :)
<ryanakca> ic56: ty :)
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: I'm just going to give up for now
<eigenlambda> 'k
<finalbeta> Booting into normal X is no sollution. just enother bugfix for the biunch
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: I have to get some work done
<eigenlambda> ya igtg neway
<Flannel> amgad: theres a program called SynCE, it's in the repositories
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: I'll try again tomorrow
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: Thanks for your help
<eigenlambda> dunno when you can find somebody in the linux lab
<Nekow42> storm:CHM as in compiled help file?
<matthewmcvicka1> eigenlambda: See ya
<eigenlambda> np man
<eigenlambda> cya!
<gatekeeper> EruditeHermit: sorry don't know that one so I could not comment, most of the stuff you want can be found by using these repos: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<FunnyLookinHat> finalbeta, I would bet that th epeople in #ubuntu-xgl could fix it then if you don't like my solution
<ic56> ryanakca: yw!
<storm> Nekow42: idk, i dl a mysql ebook and its a chm file
<amgad> Flannel, i know it, and i tried to use it folowing the instructions on its howto, but it doesn't work, do you know a tutorial or something that  may contain usefeull tips?
<finalbeta> thnx FunnyLookinHat  didn't kjnow that channel
<trev__> does anyone know how to move hard drive icons off the destop?
<FunnyLookinHat> finalbeta, np  : )
<stefg> !ppc
<Flannel> EruditeHermit: you can also see !repositories and !easysource
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<tmccrar1> I need to run Xorg 7.1, because of the new features in the i810 driver... does edgy have it yet?
<Flannel> gatekeeper: you registered with ubuntuguide?  mind changing something on that page to make it more correct?
<FunnyLookinHat> tmccrar1, as far as I know xorg 7.1 is in dapper
<tmccrar1> Or, is there any documentation on building xorg 7.1 for use in apper
<tmccrar1> dapper
<tmccrar1> xorg 7.1 is in dapper?
<tmccrar1> ??
<Nekow42> storm: A cursory glance in synaptic reveals libchm
<storm> Nekow42: so if I install that, what would I use to open it, thanks for the help
<FunnyLookinHat> tmccrar1, oh I'm sorry, it is 7.0
<tmccrar1> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
<tmccrar1> I'm using Xubuntu 6.06, and it appears to be using Xorg 7.0
<epidemik> how can i find the tempature of my cpu?
<Lobster> n8
<Nekow42> storm: one of the test programs in the package libchm-bin might work...
<gatekeeper> Flannel: sorry no I am not registered, and I guess you are going to tell me about the none-free ? :-)
<tmccrar1> FunnyLookinHat: Thanks though :)
<FunnyLookinHat> tmccrar1,   I would not suggest using edgy yet unless you are REALLY desperate.   it is not stable at all
<epidemik> how can i find the tempature of my cpu?
<tmccrar1> I just want Xorg 7.1
<epidemik> can i?
<storm> Nekow42: ty
<FunnyLookinHat> tmccrar1, you could ask in #ubuntu-motu concerning the release schedule for xorg 7.1
<Nekow42> storm: even easier
<epidemik> how can i find the tempature of my cpu?
<Flannel> gatekeeper: no, about using sudo with gedit, and how it's dangerous.  Just point them to the ubuntu wiki page in the future.
<tmccrar1> I need to be able to use xrandr to change my screen orientation at runtime (tablet pc)
<Nekow42> storm: xchm looks exactly like what you're looking for
<stefg> tmccrar1: what you relly want is trouble :-)
<storm> Nekow42: ty so much
<tmccrar1> I'll check in motu, thanks
<gatekeeper> Flannel: which one?
<scythe> woot!! dist-upgrade saved me!!
<tmccrar1> I'm not too worried about compiling Xorg, but I am curious if there is an "ubuntu way" to do it
<Flannel> gatekeeper: wiki.ubuntu.com, or, more recently help.ubuntu.com, the links ubotu gives, like !repositories, etc
<mirak> is there anyone from UK here ?
<LjL> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<gatekeeper> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<trev__> can anyone tell me please how do you remove a mounted hard drive icon from the destop?
<Nekow42> storm: there is also gnochm, which is a gnome program
<scythe> how do I check which version of the kernel and ubuntu I am running?
<Nekow42> scythe: uname -a
<storm> Nekow42: ty
<LjL> scythe: uname -r for the kernel, cat /etc/issue for ubuntu
<scythe> ty, I never remember that
<Oni-Dracula> everyone! hop on jabber and go to ubuntu@onference.jabber.org !
<scythe> I just did a sudo bash, then an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, but it says I am stilll on breezy
<christianpiper> Hey- I just installed 6.06 on my desktop, and I cant connect to the internet. It is a m2n32-sli deluxe motherboard......
<LjL> ... is that spam?
<scythe> thoat doesnt sound right
<Mysta> whats the difference between running a server as a standalone daemon or by way of inetd or xinetd?
<LjL> Mysta: that with inetd, you can have inetd set the policies for who can access what where from
<wastrel> Mysta:  with inetd it respects hosts.allow and hosts.deny for one.
<Tomatix> bttv<3
<Nekow42> Mysta: In addition, it's more practical to start and stop it through inetd
<Mysta> LjL & wastrel: thanks, so it looks like if I want more control over who I give access to I should go w/ inetd?
<scythe> anyone know why the issue file would still say breezy when all of my sources and updates are dapper?
<LjL> Mysta: though you can also set iptables (i.e. firewall) rules to that purpose
<Mysta> LjL: gotcha very informative, thanks.
<Mysta> Nekow42: thanks for the tip, looks like inetd it is.
<gatekeeper> Flannel: I have a little home page I constructed with some usefull links I am tempted to take that section copy it and suitable modify it
<}btorch{> is there a way to tell ubuntu not to start up whatever is in the rc2.d ?
<bur[n] er> scythe: did you dist-upgrade?
<scythe> yes, just did a sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade right now
<bur[n] er> scythe: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<scythe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 189 not upgraded
<gatekeeper> scythe: what get returned by this: cat /proc/version ?
<bur[n] er> scythe: find why they didn't upgrade
<scythe> ohh,
<scythe> 2.6.12-10 ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1 (/proc/version)
<scythe> how do I find out why they didnt upgrade?
<Jesus> scythe: I sometime get that same thing. I have always solved it by "Mark all upgrades"-button in synaptic. Somehow that works and apt-get upgrade doesn't.
<jiSh> whats a nice fluxbox-ish computer stats module for gnome that doesnt eat a lot of RAM
<scythe> and what does the install-ubuntudesktop do?
<Flannel> scythe: you should always reinclude your meta packages before upgrades
<Nekow42> scythe:Ubuntudesktop is a package that depends on all the ubuntu components
<scythe> flannel what?
<n3rdism> w00t i have grub working! ^_^
<}btorch{> i guess there is no way ?
<Flannel> scythe: "ubuntu-desktop" is the full ubuntu desktop, all required packages, etc.  if you remove some components, you remove the 'ubuntu-desktop' package, and if new things get added in, you won't get them with an upgrade unless you have ubuntu-desktop again
<scythe> gimp and xchat dependencies are not met and are not going to be installed (ubuntu-desktop
<mp3guy> whenever I choose a different context broswer style in amarok, it gets really sluggish, is there a way to fix this?
<bur[n] er> scythe: so fix all that ;)
<scythe> shouldn't be too hard
<scythe> thankx
<Flannel> mp3guy: you may have better luck in #kubuntu
<pianoboy3333> !info checkinstall edgy
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 86 kB, installed size 392 kB
<scythe> maybe not so easy
<bur[n] er> anyone know where to find a changelog  on the latest kernel?
<bur[n] er> I don't see it in the dapper-changes ML
<scythe> says a bunch of files were held back
<scythe> just so you know, you suck is not a valid command
<scythe> :)
<n3rdism> whenever i boot grub tries to go to hd1 and fails so i have to edit it and make it go to hd0. i have to do this each time it boots, i tried savedefault but that didnt do anything. is there a file i can edit so that it ALWAYS goes to hd0?
<bur[n] er> scythe: find out what package is holding htem back... dist-upgrade doesn't do anything?  lame
<bur[n] er> scythe: try to install each package by hand that it can't install
<bur[n] er> maybe you'll find where the block is
<heretician> "A message has been sent to heretician@gmail.com, encrypted with the key 1024D/A8015966. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside." -- How do I decrypt a key?
<scythe> that is 189 files, and i dont have that amount of time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scythe> is there a verbose debug?
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I stop then restart X?
<Flannel> n3rdism: edit your grub config file
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@boi59-1-82-66-126-22.fbx.proxad.net *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3721935.sympatico.ca *!*@ool-182e413e.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
<n3rdism> flannel: in /boot/grub?
<Flannel> n3rdism: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n3rdism> gotcha :) thanks man
<Flannel> heretician: er, it's probably GPG, but, it might be anything, check for instructions on the site
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb sandamia!*@* mpkldz!*@* *!*@cpe-24-58-194-194.twcny.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<patrick_king> i dont know if this is the right place to ask this but here goes, how do i set up a ubuntu server to be a domain controller
<heretician> Flannel: Its LaunchPad :/
<heretician> Flannel: GPG
<patrick_king> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@a88-113-127-142.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I Stop then restart X?
<stefg> cleanup time for gnomefreak, heh?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Corporal_Dirge> jrib, thanks.
<n3rdism> thanks flannel!
<ttyfscker> I decided i'd dist-upgrade to edgy for some reason... keepin my fingers crossed with this experiment
<scythe> updatemanager seems happy to do the upgrade for me
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: i wouldnt do that
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: why not?
<gnomefreak> its broken
<scythe> I think ill just let it:) screw this cli stuff
<ttyfscker> hrmm
<scythe> :)
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: what is broken/
<trev__> ok, i used the script from ubuntus website to add my ntfs hardrives but now they both have icons on the destop, how do i get rid of the icon
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: like kernel not boot type broken
<n3rdism> does anyone know where i can get vlc?
<scythe> ouch
<brlancer> I'm trying to set a modules alias to load it as a specific if-name -- I've created a file in /etc/modprobe.d/module_name and I've also tried putting the entry in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases but neither have the intended effect -- does something else need to be configured? am I missing something?
<gnomefreak> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<gnomefreak> n3rdism: in universe repo
<ttyfscker> n3rdism:: make sure you have universe in your sources.list...then do:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<regress> I just booted up the LiveDVD 6.06, and I had an install with fedcore3 previously...I have a few mp3 files I recoreded that I would like to get off. How can I mount the hd that had the mp3'?
<scythe> anyone know of a modem driver for connexant soft modems? or am I going to have to use alien on my rpm
<sycho> Has anyone gotten Propellerheads reason to work under linux or is there an equivelent?
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: what dont work? not boot kernel type
<ttyfscker> ?
<stefg> http://nightlies.videolan.org has dapper packages of vlc 0.8.5
<n3rdism> ttyfscker: where can i check my sources.list?
<n3rdism> thanks stefg
<regress> does ubuntu automagically mount all available partitions on all hds?
<ttyfscker> n3rdism:: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<scythe> sources.lst is in /etc/apt
<scythe> and tty beat me to it
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: the latest edgy kernel wont boot but feel free to try it (its alot easier to not bother )but as you wish
<scythe> thats what I get for screwing with a laptop sized hd
<n3rdism> thanks
<mamatoshi> hello everyone
<scythe> kb not hd
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: 2.6.17-5 doesnt boot for anyone?
<gnomefreak> you have to work around it
<tailsfan> Easycam2 will noit detect my webcam what do I do
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: but not time nor place to be talking about it
<ttyfscker> tailsfan:: what kind of cam do you have?
<sycho> Has anyone gotten Propellerheads reason to work under linux or is there an equivelent?
<tailsfan> Wimicro USB PC Camera
<regress> how can I view all of the hd's and partitions for mounting via a gui?
<regress> or o I need to use the terminal?
<tailsfan> Vimicro*
<tailsfan> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mamatoshi> you can use sudo fdiks -l for viewing from terminal
<bur[n] er> regress: nautilus?
<PingunZ> !decide ubuntu or M$
<ubotu> I know nothing about decide ubuntu or M$ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scythe> tailsfan, you can edit your /etc/fstab and have them automount
<regress> bur[n] er: yeah
<tmccrar1> is there a way to listen to every key code sent to xorg? I have some extra buttons on my laptop and I'd like to find out what they are so I can assign them
<scythe> then they shoudld show up on your desktop
<test> How does one change the icons inside applications and the unchangable ones in gnome?
<ttyfscker> tailsfan:: you need to install the linux-headers.. and then you need to download the source package of v4l-dvb at linuxtv.org
<stefg> regress: have a guess what system monitor is for
<ttyfscker> tailsfan:: this package supports several different v4l input devices..
<ttyfscker> tailsfan:: first you might want to try loading the usbcam driver, or pwc, or spca5xx
<regress> hmm, I used it before for process montiroring, but I do remember something along the lines of partitions...
<tailsfan> The Drvier disk I have is for Windows Only
<ttyfscker> you wont use the drivers disk at all
<ttyfscker> tailsfan:: see what sudo modprobe pwc does
<stefg> regress: the simplest way is 'sudo fdisk -l' or 'cat /proc/partitions' in a terminal
<ThomasM> a good suggestion for anybody running gnome whose computer is running slow. Run xfce with nautilus and gnome-panel, gnome services enabled, and with thunar and xfce4-panel killed. It looks and acts like gnome, but somehow runs 1000 times faster. Just a little tip for anybody who would appreciate it as much as I do.
<regress> stefg: that was what I was looking for, lemme give it a try
<cius> Okay, I use eterm, and eterm doesn't handle things like Naim's windowlist or international characters properly.  gnome-terminal handles these fine, but would eterm's inability to handle them be a result of the encoding its using or the font?
<wastrel> ThomasM:  write a howto :] 
<TuxSurfer> hello
<ThomasM> wastrel mebbe ;)
<test> TuxSurfer: Hiya
<TuxSurfer> can somebody tell me if ubuntu live cd will run on a mac?
<tailsfan> I did nothing
<ThomasM> xfce has the regular ubuntu theme and iconset as well
<epidemik> how do i tell what pci card i have?
<tailsfan> It did nothing*
<LjL> TuxSurfer: if you get the Mac one, yeah
<ubuntu> DCC CHAT "x0as0f0as0" 0 0 0
<ThomasM> TuxSurfer you need the mac version, unless you have a new mac.
<epidemik> TuxSurfer: Yes it will get the right kind
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ubuntu> wat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<epidemik> how do i tell what pci card i have?
<mamatoshi> epidemic:: do sudo lspci
<epidemik> kk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<epidemik> thanks
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<TuxSurfer> ok thanks for the info everybody
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-141-155-118-71.ny5030.east.verizon.net]  by Hobbsee
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<test> How does one change the icons inside applications and the unchangable ones in gnome?
<gnomefreak> oopps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> lovely.
<Seveas> sigh
<cristiano> hello everybody can i ask u something concerning my asoundrc file?
<ThomasM> this computer has 32mb of ram, thats why gnome was running slow. I was trying to get DSL installed @ my cottage (166Mhz processor), but it's ugly. I might just run ubuntu with "xfcegnome" instead.
<Seveas> theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerees losers on the sarboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow...
<test> Star Trekkin across the universe
<trev__> can anyone please tell me how to turen of the default display of hardrives on the destop
<trev__> *off
<ThomasM> cristiano, you probably should just ask your question :)
<Seveas> trev__, open gconf-editor and go to /apps/nautilus/desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<trev__> thx
<cristiano> here is my asouncrc.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18308 it looks like it's working for every apps (even firefox) exept for system sounds (amsn, gaim,..) why?!?
<HBuzacott> Anyone had any experience with compiling the brzcom driver? Damn thing isn't compiling. I keeping getting the error "cc1: error: ../include/linux/config.h: not a directory". [../ is the pcmcia source] .
<cristiano> i've put plug:dmix0 in system settings--->sounds
<cius> is there way to find out what encoding and font gnome-terminal uses?
<cristiano> the same plug:dmix0 has been put in kaffeine, amarok and others and work great!!!
<ThomasM> cristiano, kaffeine and amarok use arts sound.
<ThomasM> that would be why they are working
<cius> in the profile I have "use system terminal font" checked, but how can I determine what that is?
<test> How does one change the icons inside applications and the unchangable ones in gnome?
<trev__> Seveas: thankyou so much, is that directory sort of like the windows registry
<cristiano> mmm ThomasM i've been using xine engine with alsa in amarok and kaffeine..why arts?
<ThomasM> oooo....
<tailsfan> ttyfscker what file do I download from linuxtv.org?
<ThomasM> i dunno cristiano
<ttyfscker> tailsfan:: hang on lemme give you a URL
<ThomasM> test: you would need to change the icons in the source code of those programs.
<MTecknology> I need help - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18309
<confrey> hi everybody
<test> ThomasM: Really? There isn't a directory that stores the icon files or some such?
<cristiano> ThomasM: thx however :)
<mamatoshi> test: you can see the icons in your home folder ~/.incons
<helfrez> anyone know if there have been any recent patched to network manager...the ubuntu one seems borked alot, for wireless, last time i tried it it couldnt seem to pass keys from keyring for some reason on my laptop with a mpi350
<mamatoshi> test: i mean ~/.icons
<confrey> I need to create and/or change gnome themes, is there any application to do it?
<HBuzacott> confrey, System > Pref. > themes
<andy-> System > Prefrences > Themes
<ttyfscker> tailsfan:: http://www.linuxtv.org/downloads/dvb/dvb/snapshots/v4l-dvb-20060715.tar.gz    grab that,   then untar it, and run make,  sudo make install
* stefg suggests checkinstal
<stefg> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<test> Thanks ThomasM. Now how does one get the source to change these things?
#ubuntu 2006-07-19
<confrey> andy-, thanks, I know it, but I need to create a new theme, or to modify an existing theme, for example, changing the color of window's background, and so on
<andy-> confrey: in that window, click Theme Details
<andy-> pretty sure you can change it around in there.
<test> Oh yeah and what are emblems all about?
<zcat[1] _> grrr; first time I booted this PC everything works. Installed, vereything still working. Upgraded to 686 kernel and it won't boot. Went back to 386 kernel and sound stopped working. Reinstalled 686 kernel and everything works again. WTF!!
<confrey> andy-, it's not possible to change anything, I only can choose several themes about windows and icons; I need to change the details of the theme
<PanicFo> ive installed apache, php and mysql but apache does recognize mysql
<PanicFo> any ideas?
<zcat[1] _> starting to think the hardware might not be 100%
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mamatoshi> !lamp
<zcat[1] _> </rant>
<zcat[1] _> will return it to the owner before anything else breaks :)
<andy-> confrey:  check http://www.gnomethemes.org/ maybe.
<erf> Hey, is there anyway to stop the VNC server builtin to dapper asking if I want the current user to accept the VNC session?
<zcat[1] _> erf: checkbox, set a password instead...
<confrey> andy-, thanks
<erf> zcat[1] , I did
<zcat[1] _> uncheck the 'ask user' checkbox..
<andy-> confrey: try http://gnometux.blogspot.com/2005/07/quick-theme-changing.html too
<test> What are emblems  and sticky used for?
<erf> Got it thanks :)
<test> What are emblems  and sticky used for?
<zcat[1] _> afaik emblems are just to let you make files stand out on the desktop.. sticky makes evexutables run as the owner instead of whoever ran it, directories give new files the same permissions as the directory itself..
* zcat[1] _ needs a new laptop, this one has a really crappy keyboard.
<tmccrar1> Xorg's build system sucks
<tmccrar1> badly
<test> zcat[1] _: Thanks
* zcat[1] _ also needs sleep. 
* test ill be there soon
* test means asleep
<erf> ugh, is there anyway to allow the VNC server access the login screen?
<zcat[1] _> found a nice usb keyboard yesterday, would be perfect for my lappy except the lappy's USB plug is also munted :(
<vancik> hi
<christianpiper> Hey! Help- I just installed dapper on my new desktop. I have installed Nvidia-glx and it gives me 85 Hz instead of 60 hz, but I am still limited to 1024x768.. Dapper on another comp with this screen worked up to 1600x1200, and windows does on this computer. I have an Evga 7900Gt
<zcat[1] _> erf: I set mu gdm to log me in.. solves that problem :)
<erf> zcat[1] , a bit insecure :)
<zcat[1] _> christianpiper: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zcat[1] _> !resolutions
<ubotu> I know nothing about resolutions - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zcat[1] _> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ackeubu_> my lapy is craching, It crashes emediately when i logg in to gnome, it crashes after some use in fluxbox. a couple of minutes of use... What could that be??
<zcat[1] _> erf: if someone has access to the box it's already insecure anyhow.. init=/bin/bash, etc...
<Ackeubu_> I mean it stops responding to keyboard and mouse events..
<zcat[1] _> Ackeubu_: apt-get remove irda-utils
<regress> when I try to mount one of th epartitions, it says it's already mounted or busy...how cna I tell where it's mounted?
<vancik> hi
<foo> Bleh, I just installed ubuntu and I forgot what password I installed with. heh. How can I reset my password? I would just login as root.. but I guess I can't do that.
<Netslayer> how do i install the foomatic print drivers?
<erf> Im the only person with an account on the box, but I dont want say my little brother to walk by and start screwing with it whilst Im not logged in
<Ackeubu_> zcat[1]  irda-utils was not installed
<Mattchewie> :|
<mamatoshi> regress: see your /etc/fstab file
<zcat[1] _> Ackeubu_: check /var/log/messages and /var/log/xorg.0.log  - one of those should tell you something anyhow.. in my case it was irda support, whick only gets loaded after gdm so it looked like gdm had a problem. took a while to figure out :)
<regress> mamatoshi: this is a live DVD, so I don't think it should be lsited there, right?
<MTecknology> Seveas, what bot is ubotu?
<zcat[1] _> .. and the i found lots of ppl had the same problem.
<MTecknology> @lart mtecknology
<mamatoshi> regress:: you can try to go the /media/ using nautilus to see the partitions
<MTecknology> !lart mtecknology
<zcat[1] _> !bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about lart mtecknology - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<zcat[1] _> !botsnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ironfroggy> how can i move one partition's beginning to a smaller offset from the beginning of the drive?
<zcat[1] _> awwww...
<zcat[1] _> better tidy up some of the crap around here.. my wife thinks four computers in the lounge room is excessive...
<MTecknology> Seveas, so if I want to use eveything that ubotu has, I need to ask you to make it join my room? then you have full permission in my room?
<mamatoshi> !info nvida-glx
<ubotu> Package nvida-glx does not exist in dapper
<mamatoshi> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<ttyfscker>  LC_ALL = (unset),    how do i set that?
<boga> I need advice on a Dualhead video card for Dapper. I do not do anything unusual save for coding. Thanx
<verbose> ttyfscker: is that supposed to be an environment variable?
<boga> I need a cheap one too. Should I go AGP or PCI?
<ttyfscker> verbose:: yes
<verbose> ttyfscker: export LC_ALL=<value>
<christianpiper> Oh- Thanks guys! I am workin on it now
<Cornellius> I'm looking for a book or a doc that will tell me how Linux works internally. I already have some books, but all they tell are the commands, how to do the same as in Windows, how to configure Grub, Xorg, etc. Anyone have some good suggestions ?
<regress> mamatoshi: I had assumed that the live dvd would automount the partitions to the desktop
<verbose> if you want it to stick across reboots echo "export LC_ALL=<value>" ~/.bashrc
<regress> where would /media be?
<Seveas> MTecknology, please don't do offtopic talk in here
<ttyfscker> what should it be verbose
<verbose> unless you're running a different shell than bash
<regress> there is dloppydrive;dvddrive;243MB volume; /boot;filesystem
<ttyfscker> en? us_en, utf-8 ??
<mjr> boga, I'd just get an ati 9250, supported by free drivers. Failing that, ati <=x800, supported by free drivers also, though only experimental opengl acceleration
<boga> mjr: thanx,,,is that PCI or AGP? Which is better anyway?
<mamatoshi> regress:: /media is the directory where all the partitions in your hard drive being mounted.
<andi5> hi.... how can i unload all alsa modules and start over again? (my usb camera claimed to be audio device no. 1, somehow i has lost conn to computer now ;-))
<Cornellius> The kind of book that will let me understand, LFS, Gentoo, ArchLinux, etc
<regress> mamatoshi: nothing there
<regress> under nautilus filesystem->media
<mamatoshi> regress:: try to do the mount command
<verbose> ttyfscker: i have no idea, what is telling you it needs it?
<ttyfscker> setting locale failed please make sure that your locale settings are correct.. blah blah
<ttyfscker> producing a lot of output when installing new packages
<livingdaylight> Can anyone say why my screensaver doesn't work any more?
<ttyfscker> then i seen one that said cant set locale, please make sure that $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<regress> mamatoshi: I used "mount /dev/hdc2 /media/hdd", where I already made the hdd folder. I get "mount: /dev/hdc2 already mounted or hdd busy"
<livingdaylight> my screensaver doesn't work any more :|
<Ackeubu_> zcat[1] : whats the bluetooth library? how to uninstall?
<ttyfscker> livingdaylight:: are you trying to run screensaver as root?
<ttyfscker> or sudo?
<mamatoshi> regress:: just used "mount", it will show you all the partition that has been mounted
<regress> heh, that makes sense
<ttyfscker> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<livingdaylight> ttyfscker: huh. what has sudo got to do witih root?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> yes?
<Hobbsee> ttyfscker: ?
<ttyfscker> livingdaylight:: lol
<regress> ah man, it's not listed as being mounted...I guess that means hd busy.
<regress> any help? I'll start googling
<ttyfscker> Hobbsee and gnomefreak i was seeing who the ops were in here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> ttyfscker: its not funny, where is my screensaver?
<gnomefreak> i did that too
<ttyfscker> dang.. sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: my screensaver doesn't work anymore
<gnomefreak> kde?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: gnome
<mamatoshi> regress:: have you try the "sudo mount /dev/hdc2 /media/hdd"
<gnomefreak> ok hmmmm ubuntu version?
<regress> mamatoshi: yup
<mamatoshi> regress:: have you create the hdd directory in /media ?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: ubuntu version? yes, running ubuntu
<regress> yup
<olrrai> hi
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: what version of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: what screensaver?
<olrrai> i cannot find mc on synaptic
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: what about it doesnt work?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: used to work, and then i configured a graphics card and since then screensaver doesn't run
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: Dapper
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: most of them
<regress> so I guess the hd really is busy....not sure how. I can mount hdc1 without problem, but seems something is going on with hdc2
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: nvidia?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: do you have 3d accell enabled?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: yea, but ive disabled it and i'm back to the defau;lt onboard graphics
<mamatoshi> regress:: have you try another mounting point?
<regress> I think so, but let me try again
<nalioth> !patience > livingdaylight
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: the screensavers worked with 3d and dont work now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: hmmm...as i recall they didn't work with nvidia either, but n0w that ive reverted i expect them to work as they used to
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas
<livingdaylight> nalioth: what are you on about?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: is it just the gl ones that dont work?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: the gl ones?
<Viper550> Guess what, I just found out the best use for XGL
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: the screensavers like example glmatrix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> Viper550: please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-xgl for that
<olrrai> i cannot find mc on synaptic. what is happend?
<nalioth> !repos > olrrai
<nalioth> olrrai: enable univers and multiverse repos
<_3fg> I am trying to boot from a gparted CD too partition my drive for ubuntu
<olrrai> ohh thanks
<_3fg> I get this error:
* gnomefreak gonna go try to eat dinner
<_3fg> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<_3fg> what do I do?
<_3fg> are there any other choices for partitioning?
<ttyfscker> i said i was sorry for doing the !ops once.. how many times do i have to appologize Seveas
<dreamcatcher5172> anyone have experience sharing files between windows computers and my ubuntu computer on my home network?\
<dreamcatcher5172> I followed the guide and set the password though it still doesnt work
<regress> mamatoshi: hmm, actually it says the directoy is busy
<regress> example: "sudo mount /dev/hdc2 /myhdd" ->
<nalioth> _3fg: the ubuntu installer has gparted on it
<regress> mount: /dev/hdc2 already mounted or /myhdd busy
<_3fg> nalioth: I used the ubuntu livecd on another computer and it erased the drive when I manually partitioned
<Mysta> LjL: are you there?
<mamatoshi> regress:: hmm, it is really weird.. :-) maybe because it is the LiveDVD system..
<LjL> Mysta: yes
<regress> yeah, that seems it probably
<dreamcatcher5172> anyone have experience sharing folders on ubuntu with windows computers on the home network?
<CalusoXP> hello
<mamatoshi> regress:: sorry, i can't help :D
<stefg> dreamcatcher5172: no big deal, what's teh prob
<regress> haha, no problem!
<Mysta> LjL: woops, figured it out. sorry
<_3fg> nalioth: any help?
<regress> I'll keep it up...i just recorded some chinese language tapes to mp3, and I wanted to get those mp3's off before I install ubuntu
<CalusoXP> I need some help with the partitioning
<foo> Wow, I just installed ubuntu and forgot the password I used. How do I go about resetting it?
<CalusoXP> is there any guide-
<dreamcatcher5172> i followed the network guide from the website and the password is set though i still cant access files from windows comps
<Kyral> What about partitioning?
<Kyral> I can give you some advice
<CalusoXP> yes pls
<_3fg> I need partitioning help too
<Kyral> First off
<_3fg> can we all go into another channel?
<Kyral> having a partition for /home is VERY wise
<Kyral> Well, if more than one person needs it, and for once I'm ontopic....
<_3fg> how do I set that up?
<delight> aloa ppl ;)
<stefg> !samba > dreamcatcher5172
<CalusoXP> i want to keep home, root, tmp and others dirs in different partitions
<Kyral> (Keep in mind I haven't used the Desktop INstaller, just the old fashioned one
<Kyral> CalusoXP: you mean /root or /
<stefg> dreamcatcher5172: you did install samba, didn#t you?
<CalusoXP> every dir
<Kyral> The most common splitup is /boot, /, /home, /usr, and /var on their own partitions
<Kyral> The others just don't matter
<CalusoXP> hhhmm
<Kyral> and it becomes a pain to keep track of how much space is on what
<_3fg> and I want to partition the drive while keeping the stuff that is on there safe
<CalusoXP> somebody told me that is good to keep tmp dir on a different partition
<Kyral> _3fg: Ain't possible
<_3fg> orly?
<Kyral> Yes
<_3fg> So
<Kyral> I mean it IS, but you'd have to do the old data suffle
<_3fg> I can't have windows on one partition?
<Kyral> Yes you can
<_3fg> how?
<Kyral> Install Windows
<bobovski> hi all, can someone help me with a problem specific to the totem video player?
<Kyral> then install Linux :P
<_3fg> um
<_3fg> ok I installed windows
<Kyral> the installer should take care of resizing
<Kyral> NTFS is happy about resizing
<_3fg> the other computer I tried it on erased the whole hard drive
<CalusoXP> but he will need to leave space w/o formating
<Kyral> oh, but never about moving its beginning point
<Kyral> this goes for ANY filesystem
<Kyral> they HATE that
<_3fg> ?
<Kyral> (Firsthand experance)
<_3fg> I just need to keep windows on this hd
<Kyral> You can shrink and resize
<_3fg> and also partition it for ubuntu
<Kyral> just don't move where it "begins"
<_3fg> ok how
<Kyral> the installer should have a facility
<mee22> is there a step by step guide for installing a 3com wireless card.. i have the file(s) compressed. I an very new to the ubuntu OS
<_3fg> the ubuntu installer?
<stefg> CalusoXP: i'd go for / (root) ~ 5GB, /var 1,5 Gb and /home for the rest. Maybe some extra fat32 partition for sharing files with win, if present. have enough swap and read about tmpfs to get /tmp in virtual memeory
<Kyral> If not just burn a copy of Knoppix
<delight> i had a vga=option starting my compter with a fb @ 1600x1200x32 ... i had it from some suse 10.1 installation ;) ... now the new kernel updates killed my menu.lst ? can't find that anywhere on the net ...  anybody  knows about the right vga= option for such an hight resoution .. it was something with 8xx don't remember right thou
<bobovski> or, even, is there a better dvd player available for ubuntu?
<bobovski> (better than totem)
<Kyral> and use QtParted
<Kyral> Xine...VLC...Kaffiene....
<Kyral> Codiene....
<_3fg> VLC is my choice
<delight> if important ... its an ati 9200 basicly ... in reality mobility fire gl 2
<_3fg> Kyral: do I use the partitioner on the LiveCD?
<delight> t2
<foo> Is there a way to reset my user pass with ubuntu??
<bobovski> 3fg: ok, apt-getting
<Kyral> _3fg: if its GParted than its simple :P
<CalusoXP> hey thx thats what i wanted to know :D
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> does anyone here have a guide for setting up qmail on dapper?
<_3fg> Kyral: sorry, that doesn't really help
<CalusoXP> thank you stefg
<Kyral> I mean (damnit I hate GUIs because its hard to give directions for the stupid things)
<bobovski> _3fg: will I need to reboot or will it run straight from apt-get install?
<Kyral> Ever use PartitionMagic?
<Sleeping_Sloth> evening - got a repository question for you:
<_3fg> bobovski: what?
<_3fg> oh VLC?
<_3fg> I dunno
<Sleeping_Sloth> how do I prevent ubuntu asking for my ubuntu dvd every time I apt-get something?
<dreamcatcher5172> samba is installed and so is smb something or other
<Kyral> The only thing you have to reboot for is a kernel update
<Kyral> Sleeping_Sloth: comment out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_3fg> Kyral: I haven't used partition magic
<dreamcatcher5172> i also set up the config file but i wanna set it up to where there is no password needed to access my shared folders from a windows computer on the network
<Kyral> _3fg: just fire it up and it should be somewhat obvious
<_3fg> I know
<_3fg> it looked obvious on the other computer
<_3fg> I made 2 partitions
<_3fg> one was ext3
<_3fg> one was swap
<_3fg> when I went to the next step, it said both were 0 kb
<Kyral> Windows cannot play with ext3 :P
<stefg> dreamcatcher5172: then you need to set up an account on the linux box withe the exact same credentials (username/password) like you win-account
<Kyral> Didja commit the change
<Sleeping_Sloth> kyral:  lol - idiot. thanks, I thought I already *had* done that.... but I was being a muppet. I'd reinstated an old sources.list which didnt have cd commented..
<Kyral> GParted and QtParted don't make the changes instantly
<_3fg> Kyral: the only thing I could do was hit next
<_3fg> and it made the change
* Kyral sighs
<bobovski> _3fg: ok, how do I set up VLC to be the default player for dvds?
<Kyral> I haven't used those two things in a long time
<foo> Is there a way to reset my user pass with ubuntu??
<Kyral> Whenever I repartition its a complete nuke of the HD
<Kyral> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<_3fg> Sorry bobovski, I haven't used it under Linux yet
<dreamcatcher5172> so if a windows comp has username and password...thats what i have to set up?
<bobovski> _3fg: no prob, thanks
<_3fg> I used it on mac and  pc
<dreamcatcher5172> instead of my own user account?
<Kyral> _3fg: I dunno. I haven't used them in a LONG time
<_3fg> ok
<stefg> dreamcatcher5172: yes... if your win logon is 'foo' with password 'bar' have the same account 'foo' with password 'bar' on the samba server... man smbpasswd helps a lot :-)
<trev__> i am getting very blurry video with totem comapred to WNP in XP, whats wrong
<bobovski> totem sucks, I can't get it to work at all
<bobovski> but, got VLC to work now :)
<trev__> what should i use instead
<bobovski> VLC is working well for me
<stefg> gstreamer creates the vacuum.... but vlc is best anyway
<trev__> if i installed my nvidea drivers they are active right
<trev__> because that could casue it if they weren't
<dreamcatcher5172> thanks
<tuxtux> good night
<abo> what is the best irc client for gnome?
<bobovski> gaim
<Darkprince> xchat is nice
<Kyral> XChat
<Kyral> or Irssi
<Kyral> Gaim's IRC Client is a JOKE
<Guest477> hiya all
<trev__> use chatzilla
<bobovski> works well enough for me...coming from mirc on windows
<Guest477> konversation here
<Guest477> :)
<Kyral> Yah Konversation :P
<Kyral> and stuff the "for GNOME" and "for KDE" terms :P
<bobovski> christ, how does autorun work in ubuntu?
<Guest477> ok so i wonder is anyone here farmilliar with www.homestead.com, it prohibits access to linux machines
<bobovski> I want /dev/dvd to open with VLC now, not Totem
<Guest477> wondering if there is a way to login
<Kyral> How does it block access to Linux Machines?
<Guest477> one moment
<Guest477> You are using a computer that is not compatible with Homestead. To access the Homestead website, please return to www.homestead.com with a computer running:
<Guest477>     * Windows 98, 2000, Me, NT, or XP.
<Guest477>     * Mac OS X running Firefox 1.0 and above
<Kyral> ...How does it CHECK that
<Guest477> not sure
<Guest477> at login time though
<Guest477> i can browse their website
<Guest477> it is a webpage hosting service
<Guest477> i cannot login to my account
<stefg> just accept they don't want you as a customer. go to a linux friendly webhoster :-)
<Kyral> hehe they are bullshitting
<Guest477> that is EXACTLY what i said :)
<Kyral> "Java is different on OSX so you can't use it"
<Kyral> Sounds like MS has a hand in this
<trev__> i figured it out, i forgot to activate my drivers
<Guest477> i am able to access many other sites, pogo and yahoo games, with no more than annoyance problems
<Guest477> ty for your input u 2
<Guest477> i agree with you
<Guest477> they are not interested in service to consumers
<Guest477> but to microshaft
<Guest477> :)
<Kyral> Ironic considering how the web practically runs on *Nix
<trev__> how do i tell which video card driver you have running?
<abou> !restrictedformats
<trev__> I
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobovski> thanks for the input, all
<foo> If I want to set up openvpn on ubuntu, I need to build from source right? I don't see it in apt anyways.
<theturtlemoves> um, i just installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop from aptitude so that i can try them out and it's asking me to configure postfix
<sysdoc> Anyone have a url for qmail security?
<noneee> hello, I've downloaded php-gtk2 beta soruces... when I run make it gives me an error because gcc can't find /usr/lib/libXrender.la
<abou> what's the difference between: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) and Kubuntu 6.06?
<theturtlemoves> do i need to pick a configuration? i use evolution right now to get my mail from gmail and a campus exchange server
<noneee> libXrender is not present in the libxrender-dev package...
<stefg> noneee: all *-dev packs installed?
<ChrisC_> The software update app is crashing my system ... when I click on the linux-kernel item to see what the changes are, it hangs and then crashes.  Anyone else seeing this?
<sysdoc> abou, kubuntu runs the KDE desktop manager
<noneee> stefg not all the *-dev packages
<noneee> but I have all I need
<patrick_king> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<spackle> !PXE
<ubotu> I know nothing about PXE - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<theturtlemoves> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<mlehrer_> pxe rocks
<theturtlemoves> neat
<skane> Does a xubuntu live cd for 6.06 exist? I can only find desktop and alternate.
<noneee> I just miss the file libXrender.la but I can say that in libxrender-dev_0.9.0.2-4_i386.deb the file is present
<noneee> that's the debian package
<Guest477> hey thanks ubuto
<stefg> noneee: imho you need at least the libx11-dev
<Guest477> xubuntu and the variants all have separate download pages
<RedGhost> installing 6.06
<Guest477> all CD images are live
<RedGhost> having used linux in ages o:
<stefg> Guest477: (tongue-in-cheek) ubotu is the channel bot... he doesn't notice thankyous
<noneee> stefg I have just installed libx11-dev... still have the same problem
<Guest477> ok thanks lol
<skane> Guest677, you are telling me I can burn a Xubuntu 6.06 desktop CD and start a Xubuntu live system from it, cool?
<skane> i mean Guest477 , not 677
<Guest477> yes i have xubuntu desktop cd, skane, and it is live
<Guest477> would you like a link?
<skane> i downloaded it already thanks... i will burn it now
<skane> :-)
<Guest477> great, good luck with it :)
<byteshack> hmmm... why does automatix have gnucash? That's on the main repository?
<Fracture> my dapper installation has recently become quite unstable, freezing every 8 or so hours.  Is there any way to force a reinstall of the installed debs ?
<Fracture> I am thinking that there is a crary somewhere
<Fracture> s/crary/corrupt
<n3rdism> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<shiv> I can't get rid of the multiple floppy drive icons in the Computer. Plz help :(
<stefg> Fracture: shame on you for windows-think :-O
<Fracture> stefg: I don't get you ?
<bobbyd> Fracture, check the syslog
<Fracture> bobbyd: for what ?
<stefg> Oh, i have a problem... hmmm, i'm going to reinstall, that'll fix it (that's a win attitude)
<bobbyd> Fracture, clues as to why it's freezing? sounds like a hardware problem to me, it's probably overheating
<olrrai> how can I launck any X program as root?
<Fracture> could be overheating
<olrrai> how can I launch any X program as root?
<Ninja> when i create a shared folder and open it on a windows machine a username and password box comes up if i dont have a user name and pass set what shuld the defualt name be
<bobbyd> olrrai, sudo program
<tjb891> ok, im a newb but how do you edit a file without the xserver, i need to edit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Darkprince> use vi
<olrrai> thanks
<Fracture> stefg: well.. since I haven't changed the configuration in the last few weeks, and the only thing that has happend is reboots after freezing, I presumed that a file system corruption caused a library to fail
<bobbyd> Ninja, the username and pass for your user?
<Darkprince> vi /ect/Xll/xorg.conf
<n3rdism> Ubuntu; i love you. :O
<Ninja> bobbyd, ill try
<tjb891> ok, thx
<tjb891> and how do i save it after i edit it
<Darkprince> :w!
<stefg> Fracture: that's what fsck is for
<Darkprince> and :q! to quit after you save
<tjb891> thx
<Fracture> stefg: but surely fsck can't fix every issue ?
<n3rdism> darkprince: stop making faces at the vim newbs :O
<Darkprince> lol
<n3rdism> XD
<stefg> if it's fs related : yes it can.. there's a couple of options... man fsck will tell
<Ninja> when i create a shared folder and open it on a windows machine a username and password box comes up if i dont have a user name and pass set what shuld the defualt name bewhen i create a shared folder and open it on a windows machine a username and password box comes up if i dont have a user name and pass set what shuld the defualt name be
<philipacamaniac> is anyone here experienced in making debian packages?
<Fracture> bobbyd:   before the freeze there is this Jul 19 09:11:48 localhost kernel: [17189402.436000]  kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:486!
<guiwill> hi
<Fracture> invalid operand: 0000 [#1] 
<n3rdism> philip: you might wanna try a #debian for that
<jrib> philipacamaniac: best to just ask your question
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<not_in_use_420> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from an iPod (through USB) with just the ISO, or does it HAVE to be burned to a CD?
<not_in_use_420> Like, can you install the ISO onto another partition on the computer?
<n3rdism> that would be sweet
<philipacamaniac> I'm creating a binary debian package (no source), and I can't quite figure out how to get a menu item to show up.
<not_in_use_420> Cuz...iPod just external hdd..
<Ninja> whats the defualt user name and password for a shared folder
<Darkprince> you would have to be able to boot your machine from the ipod
<jvai> hey every1! here's a senario: i want to change an ooold Red Hat server to an Dapper 1, what do i save? & how? does "tar" or 'bzip" need to be involved?,
<stefg> not_in_use_420: depends on wether the ipod is already recognized by the install system
<not_in_use_420> Windows 98.
<philipacamaniac> I've put desktop files in ./usr/share/applications, ./usr/share/applnk, and ./usr/share/gnome/apps
<not_in_use_420> I'm scared of it, lol.
<Darkprince> take your redhat server and just nuke it... install ubunu and then snap all your redhat CD's in half
<stefg> not_in_use_420: that's irrelevant for an ubuntu install
<Ninja> whats the defualt user name and password for a shared folder
<Darkprince> did you try your current username and password?
<not_in_use_420> Thing is...that this computer only has like 400mhz.
<not_in_use_420> So, I am thinking that kubuntu .. will be what I am going to use.
<stefg> not_in_use_420: be safe, do a good ol'fashioned install from CD
<jrib> philipacamaniac: k, try #ubuntu-motu , I'm not familiar with setting up the menu
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<not_in_use_420> Yea... thats the way I usually do it. But I don't have access to a CD burner right now, and I have the ISO on my iPod. So... I was wondering if I could do anything with it.
<not_in_use_420> Like, I know Daemon tools can emulate ISOs....or Alcohol 120.
<MeGaQuArK> Is it just me, or does anyone else think that Firefox for Linux has a memory leak in it?
<jvai> hey every1! here's a senario: i want to change an ooold Red Hat server to an Dapper 1, what do i save? & how? does "tar" or 'bzip" need to be involved?,
<stefg> not_in_use_420: you need at least somthing to boot from
<stefg> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<foo> I am getting this error from configure: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables... any ideas? hm
<not_in_use_420> One last idea : What about VMware server? It installs it to... err ok I will look at those webpages real quick lol.
<n3rdism> !brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<foo> ls
* foo blinks
<jvai> ubotu, i need u
<ubotu> I know nothing about i need u - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jvai> lol
<stefg> !build > foo
<jvai> ok
<abou> !start
<ubotu> I know nothing about start - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<jvai> what settings are tranportible, form 1 distro to anothr?  as in config/networking, what files do i burn from the file manager/
<Shak-> is it possible to run an existing Windows Install with VMware?
<stefg> no
<Shak-> ah hmm
<stefg> different 'hardware'
<Shak-> so if I install windows xp again through vmware, would I have to run firewalls/anti-virus inside that installation?
<stefg> yup
<Shak-> o_O
<Shak-> how much space does a fresh windows xp sp2 install take up, approximately?
<redcard> Shak-: A significant amount :)  I think it's up to one or two gig now
<Shak-> i've only got 9GB free
<stefg> forget about the firewall in wi , BTW
<Jack_Sparrow> Shak-: Why are you bringing Windows along at all?
<stefg> *win
<not_in_use_420> I think it's more like 3 or 4GB.
<not_in_use_420> Can google it.
<Shak-> Jack_Sparrow: well to avoid dual booting
<jvai> ok.. if i'm upgrading from hoary to dapper, & i like my config, what files do i save? & how do i save them? is "tar" needed?
<olrrai> how can I create a launcher of any X programm as root?
<redcard> Shak-: It's not worth it, to be honest.
<Shak-> oh, how come?
<Shak-> too slow?
<redcard> The time it takes you to reboot will be negated by the slowness of vmware
<jvai> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Shak-: IT will never run a Windows program as well as in WIndows alone.
<redcard> Let's come at it another angle.  What program are you wanting to run?
<Shak-> so lag is the main issue here then?
<Darkprince> i tried running World of Warcraft with Cedega and it was unplayable
<Darkprince> i may not have had it set up right though
<Shak-> lol im not gonna be playing robust 3d games lol
<Jeruvy> Shak-: not lag, latency, disk latency, cpu latency, etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> Shak-: To run games you have a better option, to run apps you have another..
<Jack_Sparrow> LEt me rephrase that
<stefg> Shak-: no 3D in vmware
<Shak-> im only gonna be popping up a couple of applications, some debugging
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Shak-> if I can move my mouse around and click, have a couple applications running at once then im fine
<redcard> Shak: But what applications are you going to be running?
<Shak-> but if the mouse is gonna drag along, ages to open a simple folder, then no it wouldnt work out
<Jack_Sparrow> You still have not said WHICH apps
<fogos> hi, if i have a cable internet connection no-ip could work?
<Shak-> Im sure I'll be running a bunch of developer apps, Photoshop,  Swish
<redcard> Shak-: I would not advise Photoshop.
<redcard> Not through vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> shak, not worth your time
<hawkaloogie> Shak-, use Gimp and Inkscape
<olrrai> gksu krusader --user=roo
<Shak-> hmm
<terror> Hola
<x_or> Are postgres configuration files installed on every ubuntu system by default?  I deleted everything in /var/lib/postgres and now cannot figure out to reinstall the default configuration files.  Any clues?  "apt-get --reinstall install postgresql-7.4" does not do the trick.
<ballpointcarrot> x_or: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postgresql-7.4?  try that.
<Shak-> but I still havent pinpointed what exactly the issue is?
<stefg> speed and memory
<Jack_Sparrow> THey will run like sh!!
<redcard> The issue is that vmware is a virtual machine.
<x_or> ballpointcarrot:  No, that doesn't restore them.  Thanks though.
<Darkprince> honestly i think you're just better off to boot into windows
<Shak-> hmm
<redcard> It's going to create a computer in memory inside your computer.   Applications like Photoshop are dependant on memory and graphics, both things that virtualized machines lack power on
<Jack_Sparrow> I really like digikam but no one seems to use it..
<Darkprince> --at least if you're playing games... for programming or debugging i'm not sure
<stefg> did anyone get Photoshop to work with wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt here
<Darkprince> i'm assuming you guys are dual-booting?
<Redman276> im having a  problem with the  ati fix
<Shak-> Darkprince: I am at least
<ballpointcarrot> Redman276: let's hear it.
<Darkprince> yeah redman... i'm working on that as well
<lasindi_lcps> Hi all, is there a way to get ping to print out something when the request times out? (i.e. instead of just printing out information at the end)
<Redman276> did u try the fix i nthe fourm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dual boot here... XP is for games only on this box
<Shak-> redcard: so what kind of applications do people run on vmware?
<ballpointcarrot> what's the problem?
<Redman276> and still get that annoying  api  problem
<lg8> not sure
<Darkprince> i'm looking at my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jayrod> lasindi_lcps: ping -v ] 
<Darkprince> ...just not sure what to edit
<ballpointcarrot> Redman, Darkprince: waht issues are you having?
<redcard> Shak-: Honestly?  I don't use it much for other than testing at work, where I write Windows programs
<jayrod> er
<jayrod> lasindi_lcps: ping -v will do the trick
<Redman276> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<Shak-> redcard: say I wanted to run mIRC as i've got alot of scripts in my remotes, modules that work only on that?
<Darkprince> i just installed ubuntu fresh, so i'm having a few
<Redman276> after  replacing the  lib  file and reruning the  info command i get the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> I just installed RealBasic to see if some of my old tools will port over..
<Redman276> i have an ati 8500
<Darkprince> first: my screen is off-center but if i adjust the monitor then it is off-center when i boot into windows
<Lord_Athur> I've got a doubt, how do i earn karma?
<redcard> MIRC is Wine Platinum.
<Redman276> Darkprince thats a non solvable  error
<billfur> whats a computer chess program *FOR beginners trying to learn* ( as opposed to gnuchess which is guarenteed to kill you)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkprince: agreed
<Darkprince> =(
<redcard> You might be better off runing it through Wine.
<Redman276> either  one  os is centered   and the other is off
<Shak-> Wine supports .mrc scripts?
<Redman276> been that way for me for te  last  10 yrs and    4  diff distros
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkprince: My monitor is one touch auto center,
<Darkprince> my friend somehow managed to center them both the other day when i was running FC4 instead of ubuntu
<Darkprince> ...though he doesn't know how
<saiko> Lord_Athur: fortune
<redcard> Shak-: Seems to be for the most part.
<Redman276> try   settign ur screen  attributes in   ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> saiko, nothing else? hahaha
<Redman276> its  X,Y offsets
<jvai> hey all help
<redcard> Though, I would suggest dropping mirc and figuring things out inside ubuntu to replace what MIRC offers you
<jvai> ok.. if i'm upgrading from hoary to dapper, & i like my config, what files do i save? & how do i save them? is "tar" needed?
<saiko> Lord_Athur: ;)
<Redman276> i live with a 1/16" black bar  in windows
<Redman276> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dosent KVirc use the same scripting language?
<kbrooks> jvai: no
<kbrooks> jvai: you cant hoary -> dapper in one go
<Darkprince> so i should just get used to the offset in linux?
<Redman276> yepper
<kbrooks> jvai: you must hoary -> breezy -> dapper
<Darkprince> i've had ubuntu installed for all of an hour
<Darkprince> and it's 1000% times better than fedora already
<jvai> noo, i mean my config setting, like networking/ stuff like that
<Jack_Sparrow> jvai: Fresh install would be the best..
<ballpointcarrot> glad you think so Darkprince
<Redman276> but  my  libGL.so.1.2  issue  is not resolving  easily
<Shak-> redcard: wait, how exactly does Wine work and what can I run through it?
<jvai> oooo
<redcard> Shak-: Lemme point you here: www.winehq.com
<Darkprince> ok, my next problem involves xine media player
<jvai> hey every1! here's a senario: i want to change an ooold Red Hat server to an Dapper 1, what do i save? & how? does "tar" or 'bzip" need to be involved?,
<jvai> that was the original question
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkprince: CHeck out the scripting in KVirc, I seem to remember they were similar, but I have not used Mirc in years
<advant> I tried installing glib 2.12.0, but when I run configure for another app it says pkg-config returns 2.12.0, but GLIB is returning 2.10.3, how can I sync it all up to 2.12.0 ?
<x_or> Anyone know how to restore the postgres configuration files in /var/lib/postgresql?  I accidentally deleted them.
<kbrooks> x_or: do u have a recent backup
<jvai> my company has an oold red hat servr for our website
<x_or> kbrooks:  No.
<RadiantFire> x_or: do you know what the postgresql package is
<Darkprince> says i'm missing an audio codec for MPEG's ... also, i can't play fraps videos
<RadiantFire> you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure on the package name
<jvai> i want to help, by introducing dapper
<RadiantFire> it will restore defauolt config
<Jack_Sparrow> jvai: You want to save your redhat configuration for use in Ubuntu?
<Shak-> redcard: interesting, how well do applications run in Wine?
<jvai> yes!
<redcard> Shak-: That's varied :) Check out the AppDB under the Support thing on the right
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Redman276> anyone  had  problems with replacing  libGL.so.1.2  then getting it to work ?
<jvai> but the server is using an older version of gnome
<x_or> RadiantFire:  dpkg -l | grep postgres shows three packages:  postgresql-7.4,  postgresql-client-7.4, postgresql-common
<Shak-> well, Diablo II Demo is at the top of the list, so thats a start
<kbrooks> jvai: what version?
<jvai> & it's not under support from rh
<ucordes> does anybody know a good irc client with DCC support?
<redcard> Shak-: My turn for a question. :)  How long have you been in Linux/Ubuntu?
<RadiantFire> x_or: you probably want the postgresql-7.4
<x_or> RadiantFire:  I have deinstalled all three of these, deleted the postgres user using userdel -r postgres.
<ballpointcarrot> Redman: are you using the libGL.so.1.2 provided in the thread?
<Redman276> yes
<Redman276> and  i still get the same  errors
<Shak-> haha, 2 days? :)
<jvai> i dunno, i couldnt find it
<Shak-> but I have used linux before, via a shell prompt though
<Shak-> never had GNOME
<redcard> Cool.
<x_or> RadiantFire:  The problem is that no matter what I do, it will not install the configuration files.  I can install the packages without issue.  But, the configuration files are nowhere to be found.
<redcard> Gonna suggest two books for ya.
<jvai> oo gnome 2.0  is all it said, what ver. of rh is that?
<RadiantFire> x_or: use dpkg-reconfigure on the packages
<Jack_Sparrow> ucordes:  did you look at kvirc?
<jersymike2> hello could someone help me with knoppix live cd?
<david__> hi, i am trying to play a dvd on my movie player, but i get an error when i try to load it... error is: "No URI handler implemented for "dvd"."
<redcard> Ubuntu Hacks, by O Reiley and Assoc.  And the next one isn't out yet, but it's The Ubuntu Book.
<Shak-> cool I'll look into that
<ucordes> jack_Sparrow: i will check it out
<Shak-> right now im gonna get Wine, it looks just like what I need, thanks redcard!
<redcard> Shak-: No problem :)
<x_or> RadiantFire:  I reconfigured all of those packages, still nothing in /var/lib/postgresql
<jvai> we couldnt even make firefox work on it, & it has the old mozilla browser on it
<Redman276> is ther an earlier   or  diff   libGL.so.1.2 i should be using for an 8500 card   than the  one on the  thread ?
<RadiantFire> x_or: trying apt-get --purge remove the packages and then installing agian
<Jack_Sparrow> !tell Jack_Sparrow about ati
<x_or> RadiantFire:  Yeah, I tried even that.  I am stumped.
<jvai> i may just need the some config files & network settings saved, but which 1?
<erlen1> Hi there, is it possible watching videos that are stored on a windows machine on ubuntu linux? Any help is much appriciated :)
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<advant> Anyone know how to install a new glib version over the dapper installed 2.10.3 ?
<jvai> i heard that /home, /var/ & /etc can be tranfered from distro to distro, is that true?
<stefg> in theory
<RadiantFire> jvai: home can, I'm not sure about /etc and /var
<jvai> oo ok
<jersymike2> hello could someone help me with setting a portable hdd as a normal hdd with the knoppix live cd?
<RadiantFire> the /etc/ and /var are sometimes distro specific
<stefg> if it's LSB compliant distros
<Redman276> is ther a diff libGL.so.1.2 that i should use for a radeon 8500  than the one listed in the thread for fix ?
<jvai> would /home have the website config & network settings in the old red hat install
<ballpointcarrot> jvai: /etc and /var copying might run you into trouble with program versions.
<jvai> ok
<stefg> but i'd rather leave /etc/init.d as setup by the installer :-)
<jvai> oo
<Redman276> !ati
<jvai> red hat is a funny beast
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<erlen1> Is it possible watching videos that are stored on a windows machine _over the network_? Any help is much appriciated :)
<Indigo423> hi everybody
<Indigo423> has anybody some experience with ubuntu 6.06 LTS server and VM-Ware Server 1.0 Final?
<stefg> jvai: things changed a lot... don't expect anything to work in practice. you might find it usefull to have the old files as a reference, but in general it's a fresh install
<Flannel> erlen1: like, streaming video?  You could watch it via samba (or any other file sharing sort of thing) just as a regular file
<erlen1> i didnt get that to work
<jvai> i was thinking the same... we talked of doing that with a fresh box @ stefg
<erlen1> didnt open in VLC until i moved the movie over to my PC
<erlen1> or Totem for that sake
<AndyCooll_> Indigo423: yeah, what do you want to know?
<jvai> i'm afraid of dependencies/library problems
<linuxgoober> can i add all the sources from http://www.apt-get.org/main/ to my sources list?
<Indigo423> did you know how many memory can ubuntu have?
<kbrooks> jvai: there is really no dependency hell in ubuntu, except fr upgrades
<stefg> Indigo423: up to 64GB with big-iron kernel
<kbrooks> linuxgoober: don't
<RadiantFire> Indigo423: can you clearify what memory you mean
<RadiantFire> Indigo423: technical a stock kernel should be able toa ddress 4GB
<Indigo423> 64GB of RAM ??
<Indigo423> wow
<linuxgoober> kbrooks why?
<jvai> ok, fresh install of dapper in new box,  copy the network/website config from the old red hat box, work from there
<ballpointcarrot> linuxgoober: theoretically, it's possible, but i would highly recommend against it.  You _will_ end up breaking many things.
<linuxgoober> ok
<abou> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Try " sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts " ( multiverse must be enabled see !repos ).
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<kbrooks> linuxgoober: they have packages *made for* debian
<jvai> it's the only safe/painless solution i see
<linuxgoober> any full list for *buntu?
<Indigo423> is the big-iron kernel an 64bit kernel ??
<abou> how can i install a plugin in firefox to play movies?
<AndyCooll_> Indigo423: The amount of memory you select should be based on how much memory your box has. My box has 1024, so I usually select half of that
<kbrooks> linuxgoober: doubt thher is a hub
<linuxgoober> k
<x_or> RadiantFire:  If I run:   "apt-get remove postgresql-7.4" it says "Package postgresql-7.4 is not installed, so not removed"  Yet, if I run "dpkg -l | grep postgres" I see "pc  postgresql-7.4                        7.4.8-17ubuntu1.3                  object-relational SQL database, version 7.4"  Does this indicate something is wrong?
<kbrooks> linuxgoober: hub = link of links
<RadiantFire> x_or: did you attempt to remove postresql-common?
<x_or> Yes, I think so.
<regress> if my hd has "Linux LVM" as the system type, how can I mount it?
<Indigo423> i would like install an vm-ware server based on an ubuntu server, one of my first questions was, can ubuntu address more than 4 GB RAM with an 32 bit kernel.
<kbrooks> regress: use /dev/mapper
<regress> is there a man page for that?
<juanca7777_> hi everyone
<Indigo423> i have seen some problems with m$ os, and i must first activate PAE support and some other dirty things to address more then 4 GB RAM
<kbrooks> regress: No.  It is a directory of LVM devices which you can mount
<Indigo423> ;)
<juanca7777_> i am looking for the pkginfo and pkgtrans packages, but i don't see them anywhere
<stefg> Indigo423: yes, but not with the stock-kernel... you'll have to recompile
<x_or> RadiantFire:  Yes, I think so.
<regress> so mount /dev/myHDwithLVM /dev/mapper?
<jvai> ok ppl thank u for the info, it's bout 2 rain, & this starbucks is too far a walk from home
<Redman276> when i run fglrxinfo , i get a  list of  [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS
<kbrooks> regress: No. I said *directory*
<ballpointcarrot> regress: i think it's mount /dev/mapper/(insert drive here)
<regress> ah
<kbrooks> regress: no... it doesnt have directories under there
<Jack_Sparrow> Redman276: is that an onboard video card or plug in card?
<Redman276> ive  copied the libGL.so.1.2  from the  fourms   for the fix ,  but still get the error   any ideas ?
<stefg> !info linux-image-server
<ubotu> linux-image-server: Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Redman276> plug in
<kbrooks> regress: also, specify a mount point
<Redman276> radeon 8500  128mb
<regress> kbrooks: could you give me an example command?
<kbrooks> mount /dev/... /path/to/place/where/you/want/it/mounted
<Redman276> agp card
<Redman276> non onboard
<clarity_> hey... during ubuntu's install can you specify to install a smp kernel
<kbrooks> regress: I can't...
<regress> in this case is hdc2
<crimsun> clarity_: 686 is smp by default.
<kbrooks> regress: i dont have a LVM device
<clarity_> beautiful
<erlen1> Ok, so i wind my way to the file via samba in the windows network, but none of my movie players is able to play the movie via the network, anyone knows what might be wring? the file works when i manually move it to this computer. In the movie players it just says "Playing 0:00"
<regress> I was using "sudo mount /dev/hdc2 /media/hdd"
<juanca7777_> anyone knows where i can find the 'pkginfo' and 'pkgtrans' packages, in order to use alien to convert a solaris .pkg to a .deb file?
<sysdoc> Any qmail guru's in here?
<Indigo423> stefg: the stock-kernel is default in the linux images, which i can download with apt ?
<david__> is it possible to play a dvd on ubuntu? i tried and got an error... i wanted to load it and put it onto my site, its online a small amount of video
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<regress> ah, I see it's pretty different in the mapper folder
<regress> I'll google around, thanks
<jrinco11> hey ya'll, i'm quite new to this mirc, but i'm lookin for help on my ubuntu installation on an older laptop of mine
<jrinco11> i was wondering if someone could help me out
<Jack_Sparrow> Just ask your question
<david__> !dvd?
<Redman276> any idea  Jack ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvd? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> Indigo423: ubuntu installs with a 386 (non arch-optimized) kernel. But after installation you've got a wealth of different kernels for different scenarios to choose from
<Jack_Sparrow> Redman276: Did you go to the ATI site, that install looks pretty straight forward
<jrinco11> so i have an old acer travelmate 340, and it doesn't have an optical drive nor can it boot from cd (so no external cd option) -- so waht I did was put hte laptop hdd in a different laptop, and started the installation to the point where it copies the live cd to hdd and asks to restart to do installation
<Redman276> yepper  been reading  their forums  for about  45 min
<spackle> How does a PXE netboot install know what to use for initial repositories?
<Redman276> no luck
<Redman276> they  quote the  ubuntuforum fix about 75 times
<jrinco11> then i swapped the hdd back into the travel mate, and i'm getting an xorg erro rwhen starting startx, "(ee) no deviced detected"
<jrinco11> xorg.conf*
<Redman276> ive  done that   but  still same error
<Jack_Sparrow> I have an ati8500 here in one of these, didnt need to do anything special.
<Redman276> hmmmm
<Redman276> i tried to get  my  GL  going
<jrinco11> is there a way i can edit the xorg.conf and get it to detect my display?  any idea what I need to do?
<Redman276> my rigional problem was   pc freezing  when  either  screen saver  or   any  3d rendered  was   started
<jrinco11> (or perhaps a different way to install w/no cd/usb support?)
<stochastic_flux> jrincoll: this is most likely because the video card in the first laptop differs from that in the second you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to load the right driver
<Redman276> so i did the  fix for that and had   like  " ok "  tabs with  diagonal  lines through it
<Indigo423> stefg: ah ok then i can install some kernels like -server or -bigiron kernels.
<stefg> exactly
<Redman276> i followed the ati howto in the wikki and now  3/4 of  my  apps  died cause of this pai error
<jrinco11> stochastic_flux:  do you know how i can go about getting the right driver?
<Redman276> api^
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: i thought that the kernel wouldnt boot in edgy?  works fine here
<jackfrost> grrr....having a hell of a time with my 4306 broadcomm card
<Jack_Sparrow> Redman276: I used the ATI site and diddnt try the wiki
<stochastic_flux> jrincoll:  do you know what kind of video card the laptop has?
<regress> ah man
<juanca7777_> anyone knows where i can find the 'pkginfo' and 'pkgtrans' packages, in order to use alien to convert a solaris .pkg to a .deb file?
<Redman276> so i did the  libGL  fix  in the forum for this specific  error and its still happening
<Jack_Sparrow> jackfrost: Broadcom are not very linux friendly, you'll end up using ndiswrapper
<jrinco11> stochastic_flux:  mmm, no i don't
<regress> if I moved a LVM disk to another computer without exporting the /etc/lvmconf, is my data hosed?
<Redman276> ok ill go back to ATI and try again
<jrinco11> lemme see if i can google it
<stochastic_flux> what kind of laptop is it, make & model
<spackle> My PXE install is throwing errors at the point where it picks package source - not sure how to proceed.
<jrinco11> acer travelmate 340
<jackfrost> Jack: I tried ndiswrapper, no luck. Now I've been trying Fw-cutter, I've gotten the farthest with this method
<Indigo423> stefg: did you know some good urls, who i can find some technical specifications from the different kernels?
<regress> where can
<jackfrost> With FW-cutter I've at least got the light to come on in my laptop
<regress> where can I talk with someone about lvm?
<jackfrost> that's as close as I've got
<Jack_Sparrow> jrinco11: WHat processor and how much memory in that lappy?  THose were pretty slow
<advant> How do I need to isntall glib 2.12.0 so it replaces 2.10.3
<redcard> Oh.. does anyone know a way to rip a DVD down to MPEG, for vcdimager?
<jrinco11> jack_sparrow:  i believe it's a p2? 450mhz?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrinco11:  how much ram..?
<jackfrost> I kept getting bcmwl5 Failed errors
<jrinco11> p3, 450mhz, 198mb ram i think
<Guest136> hi
<jackfrost> So now I've got the light to come on when I open the Network GUI, but I can't actually get it to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrinco11: You may be disappointed with the performance of that unit and Ubuntu
<skavenge> jackfrost: are you sure you didnt need bcmwl5a? did you check the ndiswrapper for insturctions? .. my bcm43xx based card is running ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5a
<stefg> Indigo423: that's normally stated in synaptic, or whatever frontend to apt you use
<shifty> hola alguien q hable espaol
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<stefg> !es
<shifty> hola
<profoX`> anyone here have experience with istanbul? does it record in high FPS? does it use alot of CPU to process/encode, or does it only process after recording?
<jrinco11> jack_sparrow:  do you a suggestion of a better linux distro for my system?  (it's an old laptop i found in my closet, just wanna use it for basic web/word processing -- nothing more)
<Indigo423> stefg: thx i will try it. you`re great help. nice evening.
<Jack_Sparrow> HAble engles por favor
<shifty> como todos empienzan soy nuevo en esto estoy buscando informacion para poder usar el ubuntu
<shifty> alguien me puede dar una mano con eso ?
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> There are some less demanding distros...
<Ubuntu-fr581> hi everybody, does someone has xgl/compiz installed with dapper ?
<jackfrost> skavenge: bcmwl5a, where can I find that?
<Jack_Sparrow> shifty:  / join #ubuntu-es
<Guest136> Can anyone help me out with the 3c59x network module and wake on lan?  I had it working in kernel 2.4 under Debian, but it doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<stochastic_flux> jrincoll: i would suspect that you would have to find the line Driver "something" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the Device section and replace "something" with "i810"
<abou> after downloading and install all  what I was told to in the restrictedformats files and  w32codecs I have some of the wmv file where I can only hear the sound, no image, any ideas?
<skavenge> jackfrost: on the ndiswrapper homepage .. from what i see thats what you need, for a 4306 chipset you need 5l and 5la in the install dir along with the .sys but only 5la gets installed with ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> abou: any errors when you did the section on w32codecs
<Kirk> Hello
<jackfrost> cool, thanks skavenge!
<jrinco11> new to linux also....how ould i go about editing that file?
<jrinco11> vi?
* stefg mv stefg /dev/bed && close eyes --nice dreams
<shinobi2> what do you guy use for file managing? how do i install mc?
<awe6> Where does rc.local belong so it's executed on boot?
<Chetic> what's the best application for burning data to a DVD-RW?
<Chetic> I want to see if my new dvd burner works..
<stochastic_flux> jrincoll: yes, "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and enter your password when prompted
<skavenge> k3b, i think gnomebaker does it too
<ballpointcarrot> groisofs, k3b if you're not into CLI
<ballpointcarrot> growisofs
<erlen1> What do i need to do to be able to watch media files from a windows machine directly via network?
<Jack_Sparrow> k3b rocks
<erlen1> without having to stream them
<Chetic> k3b is K-ware...
<computer13137> I am a noob to Ubuntu, and I need a bit of a walkthrough, or someone to login to SSH and do something for me.  I have a WiFi card, with a Windows driver.  In FreeBSD, it was possible to compile it using NDISWrapper.  Is there an NDISWrapper for Ubuntu, and can anyone help me use it to compile a driver?  Thanks!
<computer13137> If someone can help, PM me please.
<skavenge> Chetic: its still installable under gnome and works fine
<Chetic> yeah you're right
<Chetic> doing so now
<computer13137> brb
<skavenge> it just installed the libs it needs, but yeah its going to be a bigger install because of it
<Ubuntu-fr581> has someone installed xgl/compiz ?
<Guest136> Can anyone help me out with the 3c59x network module and wake on lan?  I had it working in kernel 2.4 under Debian, but it doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<abou> Jack_Sparrow, no
<abou> Jack_Sparrow, no errors when installing the codecs
<spackle> Guest136 - is it being recognized?
<Guest136> spackle: yes, it works fine otherwise
<spackle> Guest136 - if you do dmesg | more do you see it listed?
<Redman276> well that didnt work
<ballpointcarrot> Ubuntu-fr581: I have
<Jack_Sparrow> abou:  what program ar eyou using to play what type of video files?
<Guest136> spackle: yes, but i don't have the output here
<spackle> Guest136 - Wake on LAN - that's more of a hardware issue isn't it?
<spackle> Guest136 - is WOL enabled in the Bios?
<Guest136> spackle: it is a 3com 905b network adapter.  well for wake on lan it has to be enabled in the bios as well as in a module option, but for kernel 2.6 it just doesn't work
<abou> Jack_Sparrow, totem, file wmv (some are working, some used to work in previous installs, not now !) I must have missed something...
<spackle> Guest136 - maybe just not in the kernel you are using?
<Guest136> spackle: the hardware is set up correctly.  for Ubuntu i edited the /etc/modprobe.d/ files instead of the /etc/modutils/ files
<Guest136> so i'm not sure what is the problem :(
<arooni> what do i need to apt-get install to play back .mov files
<spackle> Guest136 - can you tell if the module is loaded? (lsmod)
<ChrisC_> Hello ... The software update app is crashing my system ... when I click on the linux-kernel item to see what the changes are, it hangs and then crashes.  Anyone else seeing this?
<Guest136> spackle: yes it was loaded
<spackle> Guest136 - I wonder if the 3com driver lacks support?
<qkslvrwolf> how does one keep something in init.d from starting at startup?
<test> hi is there anyway to change the mime icons in gnome?
<jrinco11> jacksparrow:  i changed it to i810 and it still shows "no screens found" --- i think it may be that when i started the install on the other laptop, it detected the display at "PCI:1:5:0" and i'm assuming it's idfferent on this laptop
<jrinco11> anyway to 'find' where the display is on this laptop?
<Guest136> spackle: unless it dropped support from the kernel 2.4 -> 2.6 change, i dunno
<bimberi> qkslvrwolf: sudo update-rc.d -f <whatever> remove
<test> hi is there anyway to change the mime icons in gnome?
<x_or> Does anyone here know how to completely remove and then reinstall postgresql 7.4 where configuration files are reinstalled?  Or, in which package those configuration files are stored?  Mine were deleted and I cannot restore them.
<arooni> what do i need to apt-get install to play back .mov files
<spackle> arooni - try videolan or xine?
<qkslvrwolf> bimberi:  thanks
<qkslvrwolf> lemme try it
<qkslvrwolf> is it gonna remove the file?
<arooni> spackle: whats is lighter weight?
<spackle> arooni - videolan
<bimberi> qkslvrwolf: no, the file will stay but links to it from, for example, /etc/rc2.d will be removed
<Jack_Sparrow> jrinco11: I am thinking a copy of the CD on an extra partition, boot a grub floppy that can fire off the livecd running off the drive. But I have never heard of anyone doing it.
<spackle> arooni - I don't know if it has the right codecs for a Mov though.
<FunkyDiscoMan> can anybody help me with a litlle gst-launch prob, am inexperienced with gstreamer pipelines
<qkslvrwolf> perfect.  :-)
<qkslvrwolf> thanks!
<spackle> anybody familiar with PXE install process?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrinco11: Let me look at the livecd for a sec..
<jrinco11> yah, i dont' have any floppy/cd/usb support upon boot
<qkslvrwolf> so whats rc stand for?
<jrinco11> this travel mate uses some proprietary cd drive
<qkslvrwolf> and what is it doing?  Is that the startup scripts, more or less?
<jrinco11> so i can only use what's on the hdd (which is why i tried to load the install on the hdd)
<test> hi is there anyway to change the mime icons in gnome?
<Darkprince> does anybody know about this?
<Darkprince> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334&page=1
<bimberi> qkslvrwolf: yes, each runlevel has a directory under /etc with symlinks to the scripts to start (or stop) when that booting to that runlevel
<bimberi> qkslvrwolf: nfi what rc stands for though :)
<KatteKrab> http://waraku.blogspot.com/2006/06/ubuntu-test.html
<qkslvrwolf> bimberi: sweetness.  :-)  Thanks!  I got my new thing learned for the day. :-)
<Darkprince> apparently there is a file /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat  that contains the root password in plain text (with ubuntu)
<Darkprince> though, i can't find it on my system
<bimberi> Darkprince: yes, that's a bug with the Breezy CD
<jrib> test: system > preferences > themes, you can grab more themes at gnome-look.org
<bimberi> Darkprince: fixed if a Breezy install has been kept up to date.  Not an issue in dapper afaik
<Darkprince> cool
<FunkyDiscoMan> anyone good with gstreamer pipelines?
<redcard> Darkprince: It's not in dapper
<redcard> I just installed ubuntu on friday :)
<Darkprince> how do you guys keep responding to me in red?
<Darkprince> i'm new to irc as well
<redcard> Darkprince: You're using conversation.  It's highlighting your name :)
<redcard> Err. .Konversation
<jrib> Darkprince: put the person's nick in front of your message
<Darkprince> jrib: like so?
<spackle> How does a PXE netboot install know what to use for initial repositories?
<jrib> Darkprince: yes (except mine is yellow :P).  Also you can type the beginning of the name 'jr' and press tab
<Darkprince> jrib, cool
<warlocky-> does IE work on ubuntu? :D
<AOGuy1989> no
<Darkprince> warlocky-, dunno, i use firefox even in windows
<Flannel> warlocky-: in wine, yeah.
<Solarion> warlocky-: yes
<Solarion> www.codeweavers.com
<Solarion> USD30, and you can get MS Office working too
<Darkprince> warlocky-, firefox > IE
<Solarion> despite Microsoft's best efforts to the contrary
<warlocky-> Aye I know, but we're testing a design
<Solarion> otherwise, www.vmware.com
<Solarion> requires valid Windows license, though.
<AOGuy1989> hmm
<Solarion> You can buy Workstation for a few hundred (or about $100 academic) or you can use the free Server
<Solarion> there is also Xen, if you have hypervisor capability in your cpu.
<Solarion> [otherwise, you have to somehow find a Xen-enabled Windows version, which isn't legal] 
<Flannel> warlocky-: http://browsers.evolt.org/  People have gotten those browsers to work in wine
<Solarion> You also have Bochs (very very slow, but free) and also Win4Lin.
<warlocky-> ah np guys
<warlocky-> its sorted out
<warlocky-> big thanks
<AOGuy1989> Package gnome-bluetooth is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<AOGuy1989> is only available from another source
<AOGuy1989> E: Package gnome-bluetooth has no installation candidate
<AOGuy1989> what ius wrong with that
<jersymike> can someone pleas help me with the knoppix live cd
<Flannel> spackle: the ip addy, I believe.  You following this howto? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Solarion> warlocky-: the easiest solution for us all is to get people to stop using IE so we can stop having to care about its inadequacies.  ;)
<warlocky-> lol
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bruenig> AOGUY1989, that means it wasn't found in the respositories
<AOGuy1989> ok well why cna;y i gegt it
* Solarion reboots into new kernel tastiness
<spackle> flannel: Yeah, looked at this and a few others.
<Flannel> AOGuy1989: you need to have universe installed
<gtrplr> can someone direct me to a FAQ on 6.06 wireless?
<Flannel> AOGuy1989: er, enabled.
<bruenig> AOGuy, do you have the extra repositories enabled?
<AOGuy1989> i have universe installed i thing
<AOGuy1989> i do
<bimberi> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Flannel> AOGuy1989: Have you updated your cache?
<AOGuy1989> have u what
<AOGuy1989> i*
<bruenig> AOGuy1989, 1.do sudo apt-get update, then try again and 2. are you sure that is the name of the package
<bruenig> !info gnome-bluetooth
<AOGuy1989> yes
<ubotu> gnome-bluetooth: GNOME Bluetooth tools.. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 205 kB, installed size 892 kB
<AOGuy1989> see
<spackle> flannel: Ooh, maybe not this one, thanks for the link.
<rebelfallen> How can I completely remove KDE? I want to keep gnome instead
<LjL> rebelfallen: you can't with a single command, unless you installed it with aptitude. however, if you remove "kdelibs4c2a", you'll remove most of it
<Nekow42> rebelfallen: Be careful, a lot of packages depend on the KDE libs...
<theBishop> Beagle has recently stopped working for me...
<Flannel> rebelfallen: you can use debfoster or something like it
<AOGuy1989> thanks
<AOGuy1989> =)
<LjL> rebelfallen: removing libqt3-mt will possibly remove even more, but could remove stuff that you wanted to keep as well, since it takes away everythign that uses Qt
<rebelfallen> wow okay thanks
<kptZbik> 'lo!
<Shak-> how is file sharing over a network accomplished in ubuntu?
<Nekow42> rebelfallen: Make sure you look in detail through the list of packages being removed...
<spackle> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> rebelfallen: or, maybe the more modern one is deborphan, one of those two does (well, they both do, one better than the other) exactly what you want
<spackle> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Nekow42> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Shak-> cool thanks, i'll check those out
<theBishop> Has a recent Ubuntu update done anything that would break BEAGLE?
<kokak> hi, gud day. can anybody help me? I like to learn programming. how do i install glade, anjuta and its libraries? any sites i can read?
<rebelfallen> thank you again folks, you're great as always
<kptZbik> I have big problems with cd burning under Ubuntu - there are extremely long pauses (2 hrs) between starting the burning and ejecting the CD, with lots of hdc: lost interrupt in kernel log
<LjL> kokak: "sudo aptitude anjuta glade"
<theBishop> kokak, learning programming isn't going to start with Glade
<LjL> kokak: "sudo aptitude install anjuta glade"
<LjL> kokak: (ignore the first message)
<kptZbik> did anyone encounter something like this?
<kokak> theBishop, where?
<theBishop> kokak, pick a language (C for example) and learn it.  You won't be starting with GUI applications
<kokak> LjL, how about the libraries?
<LjL> kokak: i'm not sure what libraries you're thinking about
<jrinco11> jack_sparrow:  so i figured the video card it uses is  	
<jrinco11> Trident 9525 - 128 bit, 2.5MB SDRAM, AGP
<kokak> theBishop, i know C in windows based. i
<jrinco11> and i tried to copy hte settings from http://www.theiling.de/acer.html
<kokak> i'd like to learn it in linux based.
<Nekow42> kokak: C is stadard, it's pretty much the same...
<theBishop> you've already written Win32 applications?
<jrinco11> and i still get "data imcomplete in file /xorg.conf -- undefined device "ATI radeon 340agp" reference bvy screen "default screen".
<kokak> LjL, i tried installing glade and anjuta in the reporitories but i could not compile? what do you think i need.
<theBishop> kokak, GCC
<LjL> kokak: build-essential
<theBishop> yep
<LjL> !b-e > kokak
<theBishop> that's it
<kokak> LjL, ic.
<kokak> so, after i install glade and anjuta what do i do? just type build-essentials?
<ballpointcarrot> kokak: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Darkprince> i got xine to play MPEG movies, but now i'm getting an error about Audio codecs and i get no sound. where can i find the codecs i need?
<Nekow42> Darkprince: Easy ubuntu?
<Darkprince> ?
<kokak> ic. ok. thanks guys.
<kokak> i try it.
<Nekow42> Darkprince: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<LjL> kokak, when we say you need "x" or "y", we usually mean a package. you can install packages in various ways
<LjL> !tell kokak about packages
<Darkprince> Nekow42, i'll give it a shot =)
<kptZbik> the CDs burn fine under windows and Gentoo
<theBishop> LjL, you using Beagle?
<LjL> !tell kokak about apt-get
<LjL> theBishop: nope
<Bentley333> can anyone help me with getting drivers to make a highpoint 1520 raid card work with ubuntu server?
<Nekow42> Darkprince: This page of easyubuntu should do everything you need: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/images/screenshot1.png
<andy-> is there a gaming server browser software of any kind?
<theBishop> Is ANYONE using Beagle?
<andy-> like 'The All Seeing Eye'
<redcard> theBishop: I have it up there..
<Darkprince> Nekow42, thanks
<redcard> theBishop: What's up?
<theBishop> redcard, Beagle used to work for me, recently it stopped working.
<Darkprince> Nekow42, i just need to download and install easyubuntu?
<theBishop> redcard, i'm wondering if a recent update broke it
<corsachriz> wer kommt nich klar?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<redcard> Hum.  That I wouldn't know.  But I just got Ubuntu on friday, so..
<redcard> I don't think the current version of it is.
<theBishop> ok, i'm going to uninstall it, reboot, and reinstall
<Nekow42> Darkprince: Yes, then run it, then check/uncheck all the options you want...
<Darkprince> Nekow42, alright
<CyDrive> can someone help me with my installation of kopete?
<Kyral> what about it?
<Kyral> Didn't work?
<CyDrive> when i do ./configure i get this error
<CyDrive> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Kyral> ...dude
<ryanakca> sweet :) The hello world collection: http://tlgp.sourceforge.net/hello/
<Kyral> no compile needed!
<Kyral> install kdenetwork!
<CyDrive> oooh o
<CyDrive> ok*
<CyDrive> thank you
<Kyral> though that also drags all of KDE
<crimsun> CyDrive: install build-essential
<Kyral> but I figure since you want Kopete
<Kyral> that ain't a problem :P
<CyDrive> lol true
<jersymike> is ne one here taht could help me with a persistiant image on knoppix? it keeps going to 96% and stoping
<Kyral> crimsun: its in kdenetwork...in all distros
<meatballhat> sorry to ask this, but is there a newbie channel?
<Kyral> this is it
<Kyral> though sometimes (like all Open Source channels) we get into minor flamewars :P
<Darkprince> Nekow42, wow, if it works, it should fix a LOT of my problems. thanks
<Bentley333> Is there a hardware specific channel?
<Kyral> ..why do we need it
<crimsun> !kopete edgy
<Kyral> its just more tabs to have open on the IRC Client and we are lazy :P
<ubotu> I know nothing about kopete edgy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<crimsun> bah
<meatballhat> I see...  so is there a good place to go when all of the FAQ docs still don't help with configuring wireless? :-)
<Kyral> !kdenetwork edgy
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdenetwork edgy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> !info kdenetwork
<gnomefreak> !info kopete edgy
<ubotu> kdenetwork: network-related apps from the official KDE release. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5056 kB, installed size 16948 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^ crimsun
<crimsun> yeah, I forgot the !info
<bruenig> !anything like George W. Bush
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything like George W. Bush - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bruenig: dont play witht he bot
<bruenig> i thought that was a package, my fault
<gnomefreak> bruenig: try not to lie that bad either
<meatballhat> Kyral: I don't think I noticed what you wrote... sorry...  was your answer kdenetwork?
<Kyral> yah it should be
<Kyral> for Kopete (and just about every other core KDE Network program)
<meatballhat> is that one of the "advanced" installable packages?
<Kyral> "advanced"
<DBO> hey crimsun, I made the mistake a ways back of compiling my own lib and sticking it in /opt/, then copying the .la.  I have since fixed the obviously wrong .la, and fixed any bad references in /usr/lib/pkg-config, as well as fixed my idiocy on the matter, but I cant get libtool to stop looking in /opt/ for that library...
<bruenig> "advanced"?
<Kyral> WTF is this "advanced"
<meatballhat> heck... I dunno
<DBO> crimsun, you have any idea what I can do?
<Kyral> A package is a package is a package
<redcard> meatballhat: Do you mean a meta-package?
<PreZ> tat
<PreZ> yay even
<Kyral> meta-packages
<PreZ> I got my EVDO card working
<bruenig> from advanced, i draw two possible conclusions, 1. it is in the extra repos 2. It is hard to use 3. Meta
<Kyral> They are handled so badly in Debian...and as a side affect, ubuntu
<DBO> crimsun, btw, the reason I wanted the .la is because the -dev package didnt have one
<bruenig> hahi cant count
<meatballhat> I go to "Applications" --> Add/Remove and then select the "Advanced" button and I get a slew of fancier packages
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> Thats because GUIs suck :D
<meatballhat> I don't know no Linux... sorry
<bruenig> meatballhat, oh never actually used that
<Kyral> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<meatballhat> wonderful!
<Darkprince> anybody know if there is a way to get a Netgear wireless adapter to work in linux?
<Kyral> Even better
<Kyral> lemme dig up a link for a second...
<crimsun> DBO: (right, -devs shouldn't be shipping .las anymore)  What -dev hasn't been recompiled against the reworked lib?
<Kyral> Goddamn even a year after I wrote this thing people still post thanking me
<bruenig> meatballhat, advanced is the synaptic package manager,
<carthik> Can someone explain the best way to use gpg with more than one email address?
<Nekow42> Darkprince: Depends on the model
<Kyral> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<Kyral> Terminal For Beginners
<meatballhat> yes yes!  synaptic! I'm actually learning!
<crimsun> carthik: more context?
<Kyral> Read, understand, and harness the TRUE power of Unix
<Nekow42> Darkprince: Google for the model number and add the word "Linux"
<Darkprince> i used to run FC4 and i couldn't even get the CD to install
<pepsi> loonax
<DBO> crimsun, I needed the .la to try out gimmie, but this was for libXrender
<Bonez_> wtf yellowpages.com.au
<bruenig> meatballhat, synaptic is a graphical representation of apt-get
<meatballhat> gotcha
<Kyral> it also sucks...
<bruenig> kyral, damn righ
<bruenig> t*
<Kyral> I have yet to see a decent GUI package manager
<DBO> crimsun, like I said, I have removed the offending .la, but the memory of the self-compiled libXrender remains...
<Nekow42> Darkprince: What exactly IS the model #?
<Darkprince> Nekow42, WG111T
<PreZ> Kyral: I still get the occasional email about a response to the columbine shootings I posted on my website (goth.net) years ago (its still on the website, though has not been linked from the main page for a good 8 years or so)
<Kyral> ....
<crimsun> DBO: so what's pulling in the .la reference? (some lib that was built against the libxrender-dev that still contained the .la)
<meatballhat> I just started learning Linux command shell last week, so... :-(   Thanks all for your help - I'm off to learn AptGet!
<Kyral> WTF?
<Kyral> meatballhat: read the topic I pasted
<carthik> crimsun: I have a primary as well as a secondary email address. I want to use gpg with both addresses. Should I use "adduid" "addkey" or "genkey" to use both emails - what is "right" way for one person to manage more than one email address? I want to be able to, revoke/cancel email addresses if I stop using them later (like my university email address)
<meatballhat> I'm already there :-) thanks much!
<Kyral> PreZ: I'm gonna assume a mischan?
<Bonez_> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crimsun> DBO: meaning you need to recompile all debs that built against the libxrender-dev that contained the .la
<Nekow42> Darkprince: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101653 it might help
<DBO> crimsun, oh... my... darnit...
<gnomefreak> DBO: told you a long night of screwing around :(
<PreZ> Kyral: no - you were talking about getting responses to things you'd posted a long time ago
<crimsun> carthik: adduid
<PreZ> I was telling you its not THAT uncommon ;)
<jersymike> is ne one here that could help me with a persistiant image on knoppix? it keeps going to 96% and stoping
<Kyral> ...and I thought I made leaps of logic....
<DBO> crimsun, will sudo apt-get install --reinstall package be enough for most of those?
<crimsun> Kyral: shush you arch user :-P
<bruenig> !running a country, just like the republicans.
<ubotu> I know nothing about running a country, just like the republicans. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kyral> ....wtf is THAT supposed to mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Shak-> I just set up Samba and shared a folder, but opening the network resource with something like \\192.168.1.101 on a windows box prompts a user/pass?
<Kyral> I'm also still an Ubuntu Member and Maintainer
<Kyral> jeez
<Bonez_> !beer
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> Kyral: it's obviously a joke
<carthik> crimsun, http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html#AEN305 says a UID cannot be revoked (and elsewhere that uids cannot be deleted)?
<grout> im running dapper on a core duo how can i tell if both cores are being utilized?
<PreZ> grout: cat /proc/cpuinfo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-242-107-0.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by gnomefreak
<crimsun> grout: are you using the -686 flavour?
<Kyral> crimsun: Anyone can still you I suck at realizing sarcasm :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PreZ> if you see 2 CPUs, its using them
<grout> no im using the default 386
<crimsun> grout: you'll need to use the -686 flavour
<students> daw beh
<PreZ> the 686-smp one to be specific
<grout> just sudo apt-get instal 686
<crimsun> grout: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought 386 also did dual core cpu's
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: no smp or 686
<Omeganon> Hi! Where does CD/DVD creator store it's files before burn?
<Shak-> anyone know why? windows is prompting a user/pass for a public samba share
<students> jojo/join
<Jack_Sparrow> Id swear I saw it report two cpus
<Bonez_> grout: if I am using a single AMD64 3200+ would I be better off with i686 also?
<gnomefreak> 386 will only run up to a certain mhz iirc
<Omeganon> I've been unable to find or locate them
<crimsun> Bonez_: if you want to use Flash and w32codecs, yes.
<crimsun> Bonez_: or -k7
<Jack_Sparrow> Omeganon: isnt that a windows program?
<Bonez_> crimsun: awesome, installing now...85mb :)
<olrrai> hi
<Bonez_> olrrai: hi
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<Bonez_> crimsun: what's the diff between k7 and i686?
<students> hi
<crimsun> carthik: you can always delete uids
<Omeganon> Jack Sparrow: Um. no ;) It's standard in Ubuntu ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: what is the ghz limit on 396?
<jersymike> is ne one here that could help me with a persistiant image on knoppix? it keeps going to 96% and stoping
<PreZ> Bonez: athlon optimizations
<carthik> Shak- so have you set up a guest account on your samba server? there are lots of guides on how to do that - the password request is samba asking you to login - you can search for "setup samba without password" though that seems less secure.
<PreZ> (3dnow and such)
<Bonez_> crimsun: uname -a currently shows i686, but when i did apt-get install linux-686 it is downloading 85mb of packages...
<Jack_Sparrow> Omeganon: I use k3b.. sorry I dont know
<crimsun> carthik: for example, my primary key has 6 e-mail addresses associated
<GUARDiAN|nb> i just installed some fonts which are usable in every app except openoffice... they are not even listed there... is this a known problem, or did i do something wrong?
<Shak-> carthik: well im creating a public directory which im not worried about keeping secure
<crimsun> Bonez_: what does ``uname -r'' return?
<carthik> crimsun, the manual says that if I delete them, they won't effectively get deleted with the folks that already have it, since the changes are merged into what they already have (http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html#AEN282 5th paragraph)
<PreZ> Bonez: uname -a will show something like this:  Linux temple 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 20:10:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux     -- but you'll note my kernel is '-k7', but my arch is 'i686'
<Bonez_> crimsun: well it used to return this: Linux bonezpc 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<crimsun> Bonez_: that's why; you're using the -386 flavour not the -686 flavour
<PreZ> Bonez: then you're using the 386 kernel
<Bonez_> crimsun: but after installing linux-686 it now shows 2.6.15-25-386
<olrrai> I just installed ubuntu and mount /var on /dev/sda9
<olrrai> then i run df /dev/sda9: /dev/sda9             57005248    362764  53746772   1% /var
<PreZ> right
<IseeIsee> this command is valid ?   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-*
<olrrai> 57005248-365172=56640076        not 53744364!!
<carthik> crimsun, alright, if adduid works for you, it works for me :) thanks.
<crimsun> carthik: that's correct due to syncing across keyservers. You'd have to ask everyone who imported your key to delete the uid
<Shak-> carthik: from what I see theres meant to be a "security" parameter in the conf file under global, but I dont see it?
<grout> what command will show me the kernel im using?
<crimsun> grout: uname -r
<carthik> crimsun, cool - will take that path
<Bonez_> crimsun: so after installing linux-686 is it safe to reboot (i'm currently not at home, so if something breaks whilst booting i can't fix it remotely)
<Shak-> carthik: nevermind, I found it :)
<wachunei> HELP, i guess i need some intel drivers :S
<crimsun> Bonez_: if you're paranoid, wait til you're physically present.
<IseeIsee> is this command is valid ?   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-*
<Bonez_> crimsun: i'm not paranoid, but does apt-get do everything i need? do i need to tell grub about a new kernel or anything?
<crimsun> IseeIsee: I'd be more specific.
<carthik> Shak-, great
<wachunei> help please guys+
<crimsun> Bonez_: it handles things for you, but again, paranoia is your call.
<Shak-> carthik: ok im able to open a connection now, but I dont see my shares?
<grout> since i've downloaded the 686 kernel is shows the 285 kernels and 686 kernels in the bootloader, anyway to remove the 386 options?
<IseeIsee> crimsun: it says to me "E: couldn't find package sun-java5*"
<Bonez_> crimsun: thanks for your help. i'll take the risk and give her a reboot ;) bbs
<crimsun> IseeIsee: do you write Java programs?
<carthik> Shak- there are so many variable in the config file etc that I am not sure I can help you
<Shak-> ok, i'll look through it
<IseeIsee> crimsun: trying to do on Ubuntu/linux
<crimsun> IseeIsee: then you just need ``sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-plugin''
<IseeIsee> fine but this command should work ?
<olrrai> i have 3 gigas unusen in /dev/sda9, but cant correct it! can help me?
<olrrai> unused
<grout> since i've downloaded the 686 kernel is shows the 285 kernels and 686 kernels in the bootloader, anyway to remove the 386 options?
<crimsun> IseeIsee: the command I gave you will work if you have multiverse and universe enabled.
<wachunei> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218627
<crimsun> grout: uname -r
<grout> no no
<grout> since i've downloaded the 686 kernel is shows the 285 kernels and 686 kernels in the bootloader, anyway to remove the 386 options?
<grout> since i've downloaded the 686 kernel is shows the 386 kernels and 686 kernels in the bootloader, anyway to remove the 386 options?
<IseeIsee> crimsun: the following command should enable it    deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main multiverse universe
<IseeIsee> crimsun: or do I need a restricted keyword in it ?
<Bonez> crimsun: woohoo :) Linux bonezpc 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 17 20:14:14 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<rever> Good evening does anyone know of any instructions for getting xawtv4?
<crimsun> IseeIsee: not deb-src but deb
<grout> since i've downloaded the 686 kernel is shows the 386 kernels and 686 kernels in the bootloader, anyway to remove the 386 options?
<IseeIsee> yeah I get it deb, do I need the restricted keyword ?
<Bonez> What does SMP PREEMPT mean?
<crimsun> IseeIsee: if you don't have it elsewhere, yes.
<barneyR> anyone happen to know if a USB external modem works with 6.06? it's a real hardware modem
<crimsun> Bonez: it means it's a kernel compiled with the SMP and PREEMPT options enabled
<Bonez> barneyR: absolutely. hardware modems work with everything :)
<Bonez> ok cool
<barneyR> Bonez, even USB?
<IseeIsee> crimsun: elsewhere you mean somewhere else in the sources.list or in the same command ?
<crimsun> IseeIsee: same line
<Bonez> barneyR: I can't see why not. I use a USB multifunction printer/scanner/coppier, a digital cam, a webcam, other stuff all natively, without having to lift a finger
<barneyR> ok thanks, I don't have the modem to test yet, someone is bringing it over tomorrow, not sure if it was worth the trouble
<IseeIsee> what is the difference between ctrl-z & ctrl-c on terminal ?
<Bonez> barneyR: google scanmodem and install that, that should detect the modem and tell you what drivers to install
<barneyR> thanks bonez
<Flannel> IseeIsee: one stops, on breaks.  ^C stops it, ^Z just pauses
<Shak-> carthik: almost there now, I can see the network resource, but attempting to open it says "the network path was not found" (windows)
<Bonez> np
<DBO> crimsun, can I /msg you?
<IseeIsee> Flannel, how can I resume it ?
<Ropechoborra> Hi.. I got like 3 kernel images installed... which should i uninstall and wich not??
<carthik> hmm, Shak- after you make changes to the samba conf, restart the samba server??
<Flannel> IseeIsee: after ^Z?  type "jobs" you'll get a list of jobs and their numbers, then %#, where # is the number ($1 for instance)
<Shak-> carthik: o_O how do I restart teh service?
<Bonez> I have an irritating permissions problem, i have a fat32 partition mounted and in the console I can read/write to it fine, but under nautilus it shows as read only... anyone got some light they can shed on this?
<Krhis> Ropechoborra, unlike Windows it is not required to uninstall them.
<Krhis> Ropechoborra, is there a reasion why you want too?
<Bonez> Shak-: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<carthik> Shak- look in /etc/init.d/ there should be samba or something similar, if yes, then do a /etc/init.d/samba(replace with the right name here) restart
<Ropechoborra> When i boot i got like 6 slots just for ubuntu
<grout> since i've downloaded the 686 kernel is shows the 386 kernels and 686 kernels in the bootloader, anyway to remove the 386 options?
<Ropechoborra> =S
<Ropechoborra> Krhis When i boot i got like 6 slots just for ubuntu
<Krhis> Ropechoborra, I'd suggest editing /boot/grub/menu.list
<Ropechoborra> Thats why =/
<Ropechoborra> Thanks
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: You have two per kernel (regular, and rescue mode)
<IseeIsee> are terminal commands same across all linux distros: ?
<Flannel> IseeIsee: they're bash commands, so theyre the sameacross any bash terminal, yes.
<Ropechoborra> How do i know wich kernel fits bets my needs??
<Flannel> IseeIsee: of course, there are other terminals
<IseeIsee> sudo apt-get is a bash command ?
<Krhis> Flannel: He/she is asking how to remove them, not why they are there.
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: they're probably all the same kernel, just different versions (upgraded), so, the most recent is the one to keep.
<Bonez> IseeIsee: no it's a debian/ubuntu app
<IseeIsee> oh
<wachunei> IseeIsee: even in mac os x
<skavenge> apt-get is
<Flannel> sudo is as well
<skavenge> alot of commands are universal though
<DBO> crimsun, nevermind, thank you for your help, I fixed it
<wachunei> IseeIsee: the commands like mv sudo sp su are all the same in an unix system
<Krhis> Flannel: no, they are old kernels.
<wachunei> *cp
<Flannel> Krhis: What are you talking about?
<Ropechoborra> Flannel but.. how do i know if im chooseing the most recent in the grub?
<Krhis> I've been heling Ropechoborra for the past fue minutes.
<wachunei> Ropechoborra, the top one is the recent
<Shak-> carthik: still getting that error :(
<Ropechoborra> Ty ! =)
<Bonez> is there an easy way to upgrade my kernel using apt-get ?
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: when ubuntu upgrades, it adds the most recent kernel to the top of the list.  If you remove the older ones with apt (or any frontend) the others will go away
<Bonez> or do I have to compile my own
<Ropechoborra> So.. i just delete them from grub.. theres no need to uninstall them? Dont use much space?
<carthik> Shak- :( sorry dude... can't really help  much
<Bonez> Ropechoborra: i just did the same as you, installed linux-686 and edited the menu.lst file and commented out the i386 kernels... i would like to know the answer to this too
<dasd> hello...hows the nubuntu project ?
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: uninstall them, and they will be removed from grub
<wachunei> Who has an intel video card here?
<Bonez> Flannel: what is the easiest way to uninstall them?
<skavenge> me
<Flannel> Bonez: apt
<carthik> Ropechoborra, you can search for linux-image and uninstall all except the one kernel you are currently using - be careful not to delete the one you are using presently ($uname -r will tell you what you are using now)
<Flannel> Bonez: or, synaptic, if youre using a GUI
<Ropechoborra> Flannel Ok.. in Synaptic are the "linux-images" ??
<wachunei> skavenge: which driveers did you use?
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: right
<Fjodor> wachunei: Have one on my laptop
<Bonez> carthik: great thanks for the extra info
<Ropechoborra>  ($uname -r <--- Didnt get that
<skavenge> wachunei: i810
<Ropechoborra> Like $username???
<grout> Bonex: i need to do the same thing as you. how do you uninstall the extra kernels?
<wachunei> Fjodor: i need the drivers, and how to get "openGL" or something like that
<wachunei> skavenge: where did you get them?
<carthik> "uname -r" without the quote is the command to check which kernel you are using currently, Ropechoborra
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: no, type that at a terminal, and you'll get the kernel you're currently using
<Bonez> grout: sudo apt-cache search linux-image - then remove the ones you don't need
<CyDrive> Can someone help me i want to get the denetwor but im not sure wich pacage to use or how to install or anything
<Fjodor> wachunei: Should be installed by default
<CyDrive> Kdenetwork*
<skavenge> wachunei: autodetected and ubuntu installed it
<Bonez> hmm i have k7 kernels installed as well, strange
<carthik> CyDrive, what is denetwor?
<olrrai> is it an error (df /dev/sda9)?: /dev/sda9             57005248    362764  53746772   1% /var
<Flannel> Bonez: you've got an AMD?
<Fjodor> wachunei: Trying out xgl or something?
<olrrai> 3G unused?
<Ropechoborra> Thank you all so much ! =)
<wachunei> Fjodor, skavenge: and how do i install opengl?
<Bonez> Flannel: yes
<skavenge> wachunei: worked for me out of the box as well
<Bonez> Flannel: but i am using the i686 kernel
<wachunei> Fjodor: yup, i have installed XGL, but ive removed it
<CyDrive> Can someone help me i want to get the kdenetwor but im not sure wich package to use or how to install or anything
<grout> Bonez: i do to
<Fjodor> wachunei: Ok. Come on over to #ubuntu-xgl
<grout> Bonez: where do you go just to comment them out?
<Ropechoborra> how do i know wich kernel is bets for my pc ??
<Ropechoborra> For ex.
<Ropechoborra> k7 is for AMD.. an those
<Bonez> grout: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bonez> Flannel: which kernel would you recommend I run on an AMD64 3200+ ?
<grout> Bonez: my /boot dir is empty
<Bonez> grout: hmmmm.... can't help with that one.. sounds like something is broked
<plouj> if I want to download an amd64 live cd, which file/folder should I choose here: ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu-releases/6 - I don't see where it says live
<Bonez> plouj: just grab the first install cd/iso - with dapper the installer cd is also a livecd
<Flannel> Bonez: well, k7 is for AMD, er, unless the 64bits are k8.  The descriptions of the kernels give you a good idea of what they're for
<Flannel> plouj: desktop CD is the liveCD
<Bonez> Flannel: ok ill do a bit of googling, cheers
<tamale> how can I make a mount point to the root of a windows share?  ie, the other computers name is  "foo"  but I don't want a mount to "foo/desktop", i literally want a mount to "foo"  ?
<plouj> oh, I have dapper beta 6.06, that's also an installer/live cd CD?
<CyDrive> Can anyone help me get the KDEnetwork installed on my machine im not eve sure where to start or wich versiond to download
<grout> anyone know why they /boot/ directory would be empty?
<plouj> grout: because it isn't mounted, possibly
<Ropechoborra> Flannel and for a Celeron 2.0 wich kernel would u recommend ?
<Kyral> Celeron 2.0
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: celerons are 686
<Kyral> wtf is that?
<students> hello
<Kyral> There is no such thing as a "Celeron 2.0"
<skavenge> 2 ghz im guessing
<Ropechoborra> Flannel and why do i got 386 installed ?
<ryanakca> if I've run: dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile2 bs=1024 count=132207, do I run: dd if=/dev/one of=swapfile2 bs=1024 count=132207   to create more swap?
<skavenge> who knows
<Ropechoborra> skavenge yeap that
<Ropechoborra> :P
<Ropechoborra> x)
<Ropechoborra> Celeron 2GHZ
<Kyral> Ropechoborra: because there isn't enough space on the install CD to putt every kernel so they put the lowest common denominator (386) on it
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: 386 is generic, 386 works on 686, 686 doesn't on 386.
<Kyral> If you want a 686 optimized Distro, go for Arch :P
<computer13137> What command do I run to refresh the "locate" database?
<FunnyLookinHat> or gentoo
<Ropechoborra> Flannel so wich one should i install?
<FunnyLookinHat> computer13137, sudo updatedb
<skavenge> computer13137: updatedb
<Kyral> or sudo locate -u /
<computer13137> OK thanks
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: install linux-image-686, it'll keep you updated on the 686 kernels
<Ropechoborra> Thanks
<jared_> Hey, i'm just getting used to linux and I have a creative instant webcam and need to stream my cam to the net. I've tried using camserv, but can't connect to the cam...any ideas?
<grout> do they have a dapper that will install the 686 kernel instead of the 386?
<Kyral> No
<tamale> how can I make a mount point to the root of a windows share?  ie, the other computers name is  "foo"  but I don't want a mount to "foo/desktop", i literally want a mount to "foo"  ?
<Kyral> and Edgy won't either
<Kyral> so stop asking :P
<sharms> grout: apt-get install linux-686
* Kyral is suddenly in a BOFH mood now
<CyDrive> can someone help when i try to install kopete and i do ./configure i get this error configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Kyral> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ryanakca> if I've run: dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile2 bs=1024 count=132207, do I run: dd if=/dev/one of=swapfile2 bs=1024 count=132207   to create more swap?
<ryanakca> Kyral: ooooh... bofh!
<ryanakca> @bofh
<skavenge> that would be the windows way, 'we refuse to support old machines' .. give linux some credit you can run it on the POS collecting dust in your closet ;)
<james296_> how can I prevent my logon screen from being displayed offscreen?
<lg8> dunno
<Ropechoborra> skavenge about that.. is there an ubuntu version to run with 64MB of ram??
<Kyral> the LFS guys have claimed that they have gotten a webserver, Apache and all, in 8 MB (Thats Apache, AND the Linux system)
<jared_> has anyone ever used a creative instant in ubuntu? I need to stream the cam onto the web
<Kyral> Damn Small Linux specializes in low power systems
<Bonez> I have an irritating permissions problem, i have a fat32 partition mounted and in the console I can read/write to it fine, but under nautilus it shows as read only... anyone got some light they can shed on this?
<Kyral> Very good
<jared_> and I have NO idea what to do
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: get the alternate install CD, install just the server (type "server" at the first screen), then install some other WMs (*box, etc)
<Kyral> because Nautilus is crap on a stick?
<ttyfscker> does anybody know why the boot up splash looks all funky on edgy?  what do i need to do to get my old spash back?
<Kyral> Thunar FTW :P
<Bonez> Kyral: yeah it is, :) is there an alternative I can use?
<sharms> jared_: you might want to google it, doesnt look like many people have used that camera here
<Flannel> ttyfscker: #ubuntu+1 for edgy stuff
<wachunei> ttyfscker: install dapper xD
<fivre> arrgh
<sharms> ttyfscker: the edgy screen is made to look like a TV testing screen
<sharms> ttyfscker: normal users should NOT run it
<james296_> so can anyone help me with the resolution of the logon screen??
<fivre> My mouse customization stopped working
<ttyfscker> sharms:: im not a normal user ;)
<Kyral> or Konq :D
<fivre> WHY MOUSE WHY?
<sharms> ttyfscker: if you can't change the bootsplash, then yes, you probably need dapper.
<Kyral> Because you touch yourself at night *DUCK!*
<ttyfscker> sharms:: i know what im doing for the most part
<Kyral> Okay...I should leave before I get worse
<ttyfscker> sharms:: i can change the bootspash but i thought there might be a deb package i could use to do it
<Kyral> Sorry for my behavior
<sharms> !tell james296_ about resolution
<james296_> I need help :-(
<sharms> read the pm james
<ryanakca> if I've run: dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile2 bs=1024 count=132207, do I run: dd if=/dev/one of=swapfile2 bs=1024 count=132207   to create more swap?
<ttyfscker> sharms::  i was just basically wondering if all those funky colors were what it was suppose to look like.. im already using it.. and i knew all the testing stuff beforehand..
<Kyral> ryanakca: there IS no /dev/one
<sharms> yeah it is just to give you that testing look and feel
<ryanakca> Kyral: *cough* *cough*... it works... Spec helped me out... blame him :)
<Kyral> /dev/zero is just an endless stream of zeros
<Kyral> and why do it that way
<CyDrive> can someone help when i try to install kopete and i do ./configure i get this error configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Kyral> just make a normal swap partition anyway
<ryanakca> Kyral: and resize stuff... ick :)
<Kyral> CyDrive I TOLD you to install kdenetwork
<sharms> CyDrive: kyral already answered you
<sharms> CyDrive: read your pms from ubotu
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install kdenetwork
<skavenge> CyDrive: first of all kopete is in the repositories so you dont need to compile it, and if you still want to you need to install build-essential
<CyDrive> oooh sorry i didnt see
<Kyral> or sudo apt-get install kopete
<Kyral> (twitch)
<sharms> !tell cydrive about compile
<Kyral> okay Kyral go take shower now
<prophet> sup peoples
<Nekow42> Ahoy
<Bonez> is there a good alternative to nautilus in gnome?
<prophet> im here for another session of learning :)
<Kyral> Thunar
<Kyral> or Rox-Filer
<Bonez> Kyral: cheers
<Kyral> or for a blast from the past
<Kyral> Midnight Commander!
<Nekow42> Bonez: I always used emelfm
<foo> I am building openvpn, and I get this during the configure: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compuler cannot create executables. - Any ideas on what package I need to install for this?
<Shigun> For some reason, I cannot get direct rendering working.  Using Nvidia drivers, installed and setup, yet direct rendering always returns no
<trev__> ok, i jsut crashed ubuntu about 8 times in a row but nothing was saving whenever it happened, should i reinstall it or will it be fine
<randysuarez> i have the same problem with my ati card
<Kyral> Kyral.location == Shower :P
<Kyral> Cya'll in a bit
<Shigun> Anybody have a thought on what I could do to actually enable Direct Rendering?
<Nekow42> trev__: can you be a bit more specific?
<randysuarez> I've come to accept not having 3-d
<randysuarez> LOL
<computer13137> OK, I just installed Apache and VSFTPd.  How do I add a web user that has access to all of /var/www?
<Nekow42> trev__: Is it crashing on boot?
<Shigun> It worked fine for me before I reinstalled Ubuntu yesterday
<Shigun> I have not had it sicne
<Shigun> *since
<Bonez> ok so I just installed Thunar, is there a way to make that default and then remove nautilus?
<trev__> i was changing my drivers from vesa to nvidia and acidentally put in nvidia.
<trev__> the period screwed it up
<computer13137> brb
<trev__> i then took 1 hour teaching myself the vi command
<trev__> so i tbrashed a lot
<foo> I am building openvpn, and I get this during the configure: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compuler cannot create executables. - Any ideas on what package I need to install for this?
<Kyral> Vi is not a command...it is an Editor for the True Programmer!
<sharms> !tell foo about compiler
<ubotu> I know nothing about compiler - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sharms> !tell foo about compile
<trev__> *crashed
<rever> Has anyone been able to compile xawtv4?
<trev__> well i just learned how to use it, but does crashing linux hurt it like windows
<Nekow42> trev__: Well, ubuntu uses a journaling file system by default, so the ill effects of crashing are minimalized
<sharms> trev__: how did you "crash" ubuntu
<Bonez> is there a way to make Thunar my default file manager and remove nautilus?
<Bonez> or is it possible to edit the "places" menu so that when I click "Home Folder" it launches it in Thunar instead of nautilus?
<trev__> hit the hotrubute button because i didn't know :q! quiet
<trev__> *rebute
<trev__> *quit
<foo> sharms: Thanks, but that doesn't help. hm
<foo> sharms: I love the wiki, though. hmm
<sharms> foo: it does help
<sharms> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* nevyn stabs the cups maintainer with a spoon...
<TheAppleGeek> is there anything in the wiki on connecting to a secured wireless?
<foo> sharms: Hm, I tried to read the readme for files I may need .. but there was none in there
<trev__> yep
<foo> hm
<sharms> foo: did you install build-essential?
<shiv> I have samsung printer and the cd with linux drivers how do I install it I am a newbie..plz help
<trev__> it has a gui
<Nekow42> trev__: You should be fine. Hitting the reset button on windows has the possibility of corrupting the filesystem. On ubuntu, the file system is a lot less easy to corrupt, since it journals all changes before making them (oversimplified explanation)
<trev__> ok, thx, and is there a defrag utility for ubuntu
<n3rdism> !temperature
<ubotu> I know nothing about temperature - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sharms> trev__: doesn't need to be defragged
<Nekow42> trev__: No linux filesystem needs defragging
<kditty> am i the only one that has problems viewing youtube videos, i cant get any sound out of them if they do happen to play
<trev__> that is awsome
<n3rdism> younube! XD lololol
<foo> sharms: er, no. Thanks. I apparently skimmed past that part.
<sharms> foo: ;)
<trev__> i have very blurry videos, much more so than in winows, is it my media player, it isflash and .avi
<kditty> n3rdism, did i say something funny?
<n3rdism> kditty: no im just messing around ^^
<trev__> and my video driver is fine seeing i spent the last hour enabling it
<torpedo|dog> shiv: go to System > Administration > Printers
<sharms> trev__: is your resolution set correctly?
<kditty> ok
<trev__> i think it it
<kditty> this is serious business ;x
<trev__> *is
<n3rdism> lol
<kditty> i cant get sound out of any flash players really
<trev__> yes it is
<trev__> thats in the wiki
<n3rdism> kditty: did you down load "adobe flash player 8"?
<shiv> I did that it asks for the driver even though it recognises the name and brand of the printer
* TheAppleGeek so glad i got shockwave when it was by macromedia
<Se7h> n3rdism 8 ?
<n3rdism> there is an 8 :o
<TheAppleGeek> Adobe Shockwave just looks so weird in the preloader
<Se7h> n3rdism where?
<n3rdism> kditty: well im assuming you have an outdated flash player so go here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<torpedo|dog> shiv: so when you go to Step 2 of the printer dialog, and you find your model in the list, it won't let you go to "next">
<TheAppleGeek> time to go back to trying to install whilst not screwing up my entire mac
<n3rdism> se7h: www.adobe.com
<Se7h> n3rdism thats version 7
<kditty> ill try it n3rdism  thanks
<shiv> I do not see my model :(
<n3rdism> should be 9 ;o
<shiv> its a samsung scx 4521
<Se7h> its the latest for linux
<kditty> i think automatix installed my version, im not sure though, its been a long time... how would i go about checking my version of flash?
<n3rdism> adobe is retarded and confused me; my mistake lol
<skavenge> uh thats version 7 you just posted a  link for
<prophet> why is my clock always screwed up
<n3rdism> 7 is latest flash player
<n3rdism> for postix
<prophet> i always set it to the correct time then when i restart its jacked uip
<skavenge> you were just talking about 8
<n3rdism> thats why i was confused
<skavenge> ah
<n3rdism> they were talking about the new flash player 9 and such
<n3rdism> but its only windows and mac os
<cycom> n3rdism: I bet it's because OSX uses UTC and windows uses local time.
<cycom> n3rdism: not sure, but just a guess.  That and ubuntu updates with NTP
<cycom> ya follow?
<skavenge> your talking to the wrong person
<n3rdism> i have a belly button
<torpedo|dog> shiv: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/#scx-4521f
<cycom> skavenge: you're.
<torpedo|dog> It's not easy, it doesn't look like.
<skavenge> cycom: last i checked this wasn't english class
<n3rdism> easy gents
<skavenge> at least i can address my comments to the correct people
<n3rdism> easy
<vexmaster> hey guys!
<n3rdism> hey vex
<vexmaster> anyone have any problems with "make"
<Se7h> vexmaster such as?
<torpedo|dog> cycom: indeed, Windows sets your clock to Windows time.
<torpedo|dog> *local time
<vexmaster> it wont run whn i try to compile somthing
<n3rdism> i found out how to get google talk on gaim; most people over looked this. but check this out if you're interested http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<skavenge> vexmaster: likely you dont have build-essential installed, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<cycom> n3rdism: sorry, I was talking to the wrong person.
<n3rdism> its cool cycom
<vexmaster> kewl
<vexmaster> kewl, im gonna install now
<vexmaster> Thanks
<IseeIsee> will gaim inform you if you have a receive a new gmail ?
<n3rdism> iseelsee: nope :(
<skavenge> np
<IseeIsee> n3rdism: any alternative to that in linux ?
<n3rdism> iseelsee: to gaim?
<IseeIsee> no gmail notifier
<kditty> n3rdism, still no sound
<Shigun> K, so the person who was having the issue similar to me with Direct Rendering; I removed compiz and gnome-compiz, restarted, and it works fine now
<n3rdism> kditty: are you sure you're sound drivers are configured?
<n3rdism> iseelsee: thunderbird? lol
<kditty> i can hear sound from all of my media players
<cycom> skavenge: thanks for pointing it out.  I figured I'd return the favor, but if you're determined to use "your" instead of "you're", that's your prerogative.
<kditty> n3rdism, i have sound in amorak and mplayer etc, just not through flash pages
<Ninja> can anyone suggest a good CD burning program that converts formats too???
<cycom> Ninja: like that rips to mp3?
<cycom> Ninja: or the other way around?
<n3rdism> kditty: try sudo alsaconf and make sure your alsa has your sound card configured
<torpedo|dog> Ninja: Serpentine is a good CD burner.
<Madpilot> Ninja, converts which formats to which other formats?
<Ninja> torpedo|dog, that wont convert
<kditty> n3rdism, sudo gedit?
<Ninja> cycom, like mp3 to wav
<torpedo|dog> Ninja: it's not supposed to, it's a CD burning application.
<Ninja> torpedo|dog, i need one that converts too
<Madpilot> Ninja, serpentine can produce audio CDs from mp3s
<Ninja> Madpilot, how i dont see it in the options
<chiefinnovator_> helo
<cycom> Ninja: there are a few tuts out there for conversion utils.  It has been a while, but I would just convert all the mp3s to wavs.
<Ninja> Madpilot, i need it to burn in wav
<n3rdism> kditty: alsaconf isnt a file its an autoconfigure like netconfig
<cycom> Ninja: seperately.
<chiefinnovator_> is the the official ubuntu room?
<n3rdism> yah chief
<torpedo|dog> Ninja: do you need to burn it in WAV or do you need to burn it in CD format?
<chiefinnovator_> sweet
<cycom> Ninja: you can just convert them all.
<bthornton> I'm looking at my xorg.conf file (Dapper) right now and and am noticing that there are many different InputDevices in the ServerLayout--particularly pointing devices.  There's "Configured Mouse", "stylus", "cursor", "eraser", and "Synaptics Touchpad".  Is this normal?
<n3rdism> bthornton: yes
<chiefinnovator_> question, I want to have a way to hold all of my passwords
<kditty> sudo: alsaconf: command not found, thats what i get n3rdism
<Ninja> torpedo|dog, i just need to to get converted so i can play it in a CD player
<chiefinnovator_> and keep it secure, maybe encrypted
<cycom> bthornton: for some reason, yes, but unless you have a tablet, I think you can disable the stylus, cursor, erasor, and all that.
<plouj> if I want a bootable ubuntu USB stick, I just have to dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/usb right?
<torpedo|dog> Ninja: just add the songs to your CD
<chiefinnovator_> Is there an easy to use app for that?
<Sola6662> can some1 help me i cant get sound thats intergraded into the motherborad
<n3rdism> kditty: yah im sorry; im not sure if ubuntu has alsaconfig; you might have to ask someone else
<Nekow42> bthornton: If by normal, you mean do I have it too, then yes
<torpedo|dog> Ninja: and make sure you have the MP3 codecs installed
<kditty> ok thanks
<Ninja> torpedo|dog, `i dont think u understand what i wanna do
<bthornton> Ok, the reason I ask is because my touchpad is acting really funny--particularly, it "clicks" and holds any time I touch the pad.  This means that I drag everything in random places.  I wonder if it has to do with there being so many InputDevices active?
<dadgumit> holy crap is this working?
<n3rdism> yah dad
<chiefinnovator_> any ideas?
<n3rdism> bthornton: what kind of laptop are you using?
* dadgumit waves at n3rdism
<chiefinnovator_> would truecrypt work?
<cycom> dadgumit: Nope! It's a figment of your imagination.
<Madpilot> Ninja, if what you want to do is create regular audio CDs from mp3 files, then Serpentine does that nicely.
<cycom> dadgumit: :)
<Sola6662> anyone knows how to enable sound if u dony have a sound card?
<bthornton> n3rdism: Compaq V2000
<bthornton> with a Synaptics touchpad
<dadgumit> i think my double proc speed bug is fixed
<ozzloy> how can you tell what program has a file open?
<dadgumit> hot dog
<dadgumit> ONE FARGIN LETTER AT A TIME
<dadgumit> :)
<torpedo|dog> Ninja: if you use Serpentine (Applications > Sound & Video > Serpentine Audio CD Creator) that will make an audio CD For you.
<plouj> Sola6662: buy a sound card?
<cycom> Sola6662: you still have a sound card.  What kind of on board sound is it, do you know?
<lg8> sup
<dadgumit> man that was epic googling if it is fixed
<Sola6662> yes on bound
<ozzloy> test
<dadgumit> seriously i have never had a os install last weeks
<Sola6662> borad
<cycom> dadgumit: what was the problem?
<Sola6662> my other PC sound works
<jared_> Okay: I got camserv setup, but I type in sudo camserv /etc/..... for the config file, it goes to the next line in the terminal, and nothing happens
<lg8> unsure
<Sola6662> and the sound is onborad
<cycom> Sola6662: what type of sound card is it for the on-board?
<cycom> Sola6662: as in what chipset?
<dadgumit> cycom: you name it I had it, my latest one (that I think is now fixed) was the double speed bug
<Sola6662> idk where and how can i get that info now?
<ozzloy> asdf
<cycom> dadgumit: oh, 64 bit processor?
<prophet> can someone help me figure out why my clock is always jacked up?
<dadgumit> but I have been through dapper installer issues, pnpbios issues, onboard nic issues, getting both cores rolling, you name it
<cycom> prophet: are you on a mac?
<prophet> no
<dadgumit> cycom: yuppers, 64biy
<dadgumit> bit
<dadgumit> and I gotta say, A8rMVP asus is NOT ready for ubuntu, or vice versa
<cycom> dadgumit: I had that clock problem too when I had a 64 bit. Crazy, isn't it?
<dadgumit> this is awesomeness
<lotwook> Is there a way to have the grub menu display non-selectable titles, and also to add space between lines?
<cycom> dadgumit: I have a core duo right now.
<dadgumit> cycom: yes
<dadgumit> cycom: nice, I was thining about going back to intel with those new conroe chips
<Sola6662> cycom where and how can i get that info now?
<dadgumit> cycom: but amd is messing around with a huge price drop, so maybe i stil be amd awhile
<cycom> dadgumit: they are releasing the core 2 duo now, I think.  They're taking on AMD in specs and performance.
<dadgumit> Anyone know how to take an image of my install before I start tweaking?
<cycom> Sola6662: lspci might show you.
<n3rdism> bthornton: check out http://ereb.us/wiki/index.php/Laptop/LinuxLaptop
<dadgumit> cycom: yeah, looks like amd is going back to price as thier battleship
<Sola6662> i type that in the term*?
<bthornton> n3rdism: I'm there; thanks
<cycom> dadgumit: I like my core duo.  And the first gen core 2 duo are supposed to be socket compatable with it, so I might spring for that!
<n3rdism> if you ever have hardware issues in linux check http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/ first to make sure its supported
<dadgumit> not only is this fixed, but the solution was to try like 10 commands with a reboot each time, and the first one worked (wonder if some of the others might work more efficiantly
<cycom> dadgumit: this is a laptop though.
<cycom> Sola6662: yup!
<dadgumit> cycom:  it's a never ending cycle isn't it >:)
<cycom> dadgumit: that's life baby.
<Sola6662> 0000:00:10.0 Modem: PCTel Inc: Unknown device 2189 (rev 04)
<IseeIsee> any good java IDE for Ubuntu ?
<cycom> Sola6662: nah, that's your modem.  look for like audio.
<Sola6662> idk if thats the sound or not
<dadgumit> cycom: you know how many computers I would hve had that would have been laptops if it wasn't for gaming :)
<dadgumit> so for now I just rely on corporate patronage on the laptop front
<cycom> dadgumit: I can play HL2 on this just fine :)
<ozzloy> a
<cycom> dadgumit: I made the mistake of putting Vista beta on it today.   Ick.
<cs378> hi every one,
<sharms> IseeIsee; how about eclipse
<n3rdism> <-- installing oblivion as we speak
<dadgumit> cycom: probably outspecs my desktop
<IseeIsee> sharms: never used eclipse
<Sola6662> cycom thats not showing up
<cycom> Sola6662: I dunno then dude. Sorry.
<dadgumit> cycom: do you know if any of the double speed bug fixes might be more efficient than others ?
<Sola6662> poop
<cs378> does anyone know why running Stream with wine freezes the computer?
<chiefinnovator_> encryption?
<dadgumit> !oblivian
<IseeIsee> sharms: can I separately download eclipse & install it on Ubuntu or would it also be from withing the package management thing ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about oblivian - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cycom> dadgumit: There was a kernel patch.  My vid card is a Mobility Radeon X1300 with 128mb of ram.
<n3rdism> !wine > cs378
<dadgumit> !oblivion
<ubotu> I know nothing about oblivion - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jiSh> couple questions in one: how can i make a desktop shortcut that allows irssi to open up, with a preset window size and location on desktop; and also how do i make it change the window name to irssi
<sharms> IseeIsee: search for eclipse
<Sola6662> cycom would it come on if i were to look up my mobo crap?
<cs378> n3rdism: ?
<cycom> Sola6662: perhaps.  Try looking it up in winblows if you can.
<dadgumit> cycom: I prolly got you by just a hair then, butnot much
<dadgumit> n3rdism: oblivion?
<n3rdism> elder scrolls 4: oblivion :D
<sharms> n3rdism: does cedega run that ok?
<dadgumit> I thought for sure the fact that novell just released today was a sign, but this seems to be working
<Sola6662> poop no dualboot for me >.<
<cycom> dadgumit: it can steal some system memory too.  I have a 1.66ghz core duo with 512 of ram, and another 512 on the way.
<cs378> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dadgumit> Need help, how can I take an image of my setup?
<n3rdism> sharms: yar it runs it great; but you have to install this third party shader beacuse they rushed support for it
<n3rdism> dadgumit: a screenshot?
<cycom> dadgumit: 100gb 5400rpm sata hd too.  Remote.  15.4 inch widescreen.  It's t3h s3xy when I get my monitor at work on top of it.  Huge worksapce.  1280x800 laptop + 1280 x 1024 flatscreen.
<Sola6662> geting wine to install is a pain in the ass
<prophet> ?
<dadgumit> n3rdism: no, i mean a backup image
<cycom> dadgumit: a fingerprint reader, and a partridge in a pear tree.
<n3rdism> wine is still in beta so its kind of "unpredictable"
<dadgumit> cycom: do you have docking or are you having to plug in?
<Sola6662> that maybe y
<cycom> dadgumit: I plug in.  It's a toshiba.
<cycom> dadgumit: the two usb ports, the gigethernet and the video out are all in the same place, so it's cake.
<cs378> n3rdism: I know, but many people say Stream/Counter Strike work great in Ubuntu.
<n3rdism> ive ran counterstrike on slack before ^^
<dadgumit> cycom: teh HP docks, but it's all bidness, no sechsy do get to have matched high end panels though
<Sola6662> it does
<prophet> Steam*
<n3rdism> if i can get it to run on slack you can get it to run on ubuntu lol
<cs378> n3rdism: I can't find any support on it
<dadgumit> any help on takinga back up image of my ubuntu install?
<cs378> prophet: or is it that i spelled it wrong :P
<cycom> dadgumit: and at work I have my own gige jack on our backbone.  I downloaded office 2007 beta at 1.27 Mbytes/sec.
<dadgumit> I suppose I could take an image of my entire hard drive from windows, but that's gimp
<n3rdism> cs378: try cedega; i would highly recommend it. you have to pay but its not that bad
<cycom> dadgumit: you want to back it up? to what?
<alnokta> hello fellows
<dadgumit> cycom: I had gig-e at my last shop, new floor has no gige :(
<cycom> dadgumit: do the whole hard drive thing, but with linux, and bzip2 it.
<Sola6662> i got wine to install and run BeatmaniaDX
<n3rdism> cs378: its 5 dollars a month; and you ahve to pay the first 3 up front
<cs378> n3rdism: Yeah, I know, I poor :(
<alnokta> or buntu folks
<cs378> I'm*
<cycom> dadgumit: aww, that sucks.  I work at university.
<Nekow42> You only have to pay for binaries of cedega
<alnokta> *u
<dadgumit> cycom:  is there a linux ut that sucks
<dadgumit> lol
<n3rdism> cs378: well im fairly certain you can get it on bittorrent lol
<cycom> dadgumit: hrm?
<dadgumit> cycom:  is there a linux ut that does backup images?
<cycom> dadgumit: dd :)
<dadgumit> cycom: mixed thoughts
<cs378> n3rdism: Really? he he he he, time to search for it
<prophet> i use to play CS alot but its boring now
<IseeIsee> can I install Eclipse from Synaptic or should I download the separate tar.gz file from the website ?
<alnokta> the channel is crowded ...
<cs378> n3rdism: Thanks for the tip
<dadgumit> cycom: working at a uni is teh bandwidth for real
<abonilla> I'm trying to rip an CD into mp3, and the lame package is not there. What is used now?
<cycom> dadgumit: I'd apt-get install pv as well.  lets you see how much data flows through a pipe.
<n3rdism> cs378: you might have to look into point2play as well
<cs378> n3rdism: ohk, ill see :)
<dadgumit> cycom: dd = backup app or typo?
<n3rdism> cs378 but there are howtos and tuts on "hacking" cedega online; just google it >.<
<cycom> dadgumit: tell me about it.  I work on the switches too.  I get some serious privs at this place.
<cycom> dadgumit: backup app.
<cs378> n3rdism: haha, i did, i cant find anything
<prophet> so anyone know why my clock might be messed up
<prophet> anyone had the same issue?
<abonilla> I'm trying to rip an CD into mp3, and the lame package is not there. What is used now?
<cycom> dd if=/dev/<harddrive> of=/place/to/store/image bs=512
<dadgumit> cycom: thnx
<n3rdism> cs378: let me see if i can find the one i once used
<cycom> dadgumit: ^
<cs378> n3rdism: i think i speed it wrong as phophet told me >.<
<Sola6662> is  cedega better then wine?
<cs378> spelled*
<skavenge> abonilla: wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping , gives you the list of libs you need to install to get sound juicer to rip to mp3
<n3rdism> cedega has a lot more support then wine
<cycom> dadgumit: do some serious googling first.  dd + pv = watch the progress.  you can even use pipes to compress it as you do that backup.
<n3rdism> they are constantly updating it and adding to it
<prophet> rar
<Sola6662> shit then i should get getting that other then wine
<dadgumit> cycom: google and me go way back
<cycom> dadgumit: it totally kicks ass.
<Sola6662> can u link me
<cycom> dadgumit: dd has saved my sorry ass many a time.
<dadgumit> cycom: that is why I want to back up, this is my first fully functional stable  and I don't want to jump through all these hoops again to get back here
<n3rdism> #cs378: i think if you find an older version of cedega on bittorrent is the way you should go, i mean youre only playing cs (what 1.6?) and support for that was built a long ass time ago
<n3rdism> -#
<cycom> dadgumit: dd will give you a nice hd image.  do you have a samba share that you can back to? or another external hd?
<cs378> n3rdism: yeah, i only play cs1.6
<cycom> dadgumit: first off, do you have enough space to backup the whole hd? or just the linux partitions?
<dadgumit> cycom: yeah, I do
<dadgumit> cycom: both
<cycom> dadgumit: if you can back up the whole hd, do it.
<cs378> n3rdism: okay, i guess ill dl it off BT :) thx
<ajt> I've got a ubuntu file server that has 2 nfs exports. When I try to mount them on the client I get the error "mount server reported tcp not available, falling back to udp         mount: RPC: Program not registered" Anyone know what's wrong. Both clients & server have nfs ports in rpcinfo -p and the ips in /etc/export & /etc/fstab are correct. Server & clietns are running.
<n3rdism> np cs
<cycom> dadgumit: just one shot.  if you only want a partition out of it later on, you can mount them within the image, because linux rocks like that.
<dadgumit> cycom: does that make reinstall less painfull?
<alnokta> as always i have an issue(not myself .. my *buntu) .... i hope you bear with me .....
<cycom> dadgumit: reinstall? you just image it back.  no reinstall required.  takes forever though. just keep that in mind.
<dadgumit> cycom: lol, there is a really good winbackup util that can do that (expensive though)
<cycom> dadgumit: norton ghost?
<cycom> dadgumit: that's what we use at work.  we have a bart disk.
<dadgumit> cycom: no can't recall the name
<dadgumit> cycom: this is old knowledge but at the time it was > ghost
<dadgumit> cycom: played with suse yet?
<the_hammer> hi
<dadgumit> cycom: the new release?
<dadgumit> the_hammer: hola!
<ajt> I saw 10.1 for a minute
<cycom> dadgumit: that doesn't suprise me.  ghost is kind of a pain.  dd has saved many a dead hd too.  Nah, I played with suse a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away.
<prophet> why is there only Boise as a time zonew?
<the_hammer> anyone here know eggdrops?
<cycom> dadgumit: I like gentoo and ubuntu best.
<prophet> I live in Oregon there is no PST?
<ajt> I heard suse enterprise is pretty nice
<n3rdism> i was about to install opensuse -current but i decided with ubuntu because they have black people on their ads
<cycom> dadgumit: gentoo is only for the masochistic.
<cs378> LOL
<the_hammer> lol
<abonilla> skavenge: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<n3rdism> yay for black people
<the_hammer> hahaha
<cycom> n3rdism: as good a reason as any.
<n3rdism> XD
<dadgumit> cycom: I am just comming back to linux last time I installed for any length of time red hat was on like 5
<cycom> n3rdism: you hear about the CDs shipped to the uninhabited island?
<dadgumit> mandrake was still mandrake
<joeyk232> is there a /etc/rc.d/boot.local file in ubuntu?
<cycom> dadgumit: EWW! Deadrat.
<n3rdism> cycom: whats that?
<the_hammer> can anyone help me with setting up an eggdrop its very close to being compleate
<n3rdism> dadgumit: technically isnt mandrake the "enterprise" and mandrive the "open"?
<cycom> n3rdism: apparently Canonical accidentally shipped some Ubuntu CDs to an uninhabited island.
<the_hammer> if ya can msg me pls
<dadgumit> I am so loving not having thirty letters appear when I hit a key
<n3rdism> mandriva*
<Madpilot> cycom, which one? ;)
<abonilla> skavenge: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<cycom> Madpilot: dunno.  Don't remember.
<n3rdism> cycom: where on earth? lol
<dadgumit> n3rdism: I think the enterprize dropped out but I could be mistaken, maybe confusing it with correll
<cycom> n3rdism: I found it in the forums or something I think.
<adrian__> hello
<cycom> n3rdism: it could be bull, but I think distrowatch quoted it too.
<dadgumit> distrowatch is the win for that type info
<n3rdism> cycom: ill have to find that lol
<cycom> n3rdism: totally.
<alnokta> i have choosen while installing buntu "Start in Graphics SAFE MODE" .. is it possible that this is the reason i have problems with the video card now... for example when i try to change the display ..it just closes and asks for login again......
<_3fg> dadgumit: can you help me out?
<n3rdism> mandrake cant make up their mind lol
<the_hammer> me 2?
<the_hammer> someone pls help me with my eggdrop?
<dadgumit> _3fg: hey man, how's going?
<_3fg> not bad
<_3fg> got the partitions working right
<_3fg> got xchat working
<Bonez> cd /mnt
<Bonez> ls
<dadgumit> _3fg: didn't steer you so bad that you had to restart last time did I?
<dadgumit> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_3fg> dadgumit: heh, nope
<_3fg> I'm on xchat right now
<the_hammer> guess not well il outie gonna travel to another net :)
<_3fg> sudo nano -w sources.list and all that
<cycom> _3fg: what do you need a hand with?
<_3fg> well, I installed Opera 9
* Ropechoborra Volver
<_3fg> then I deleted it from /usr/bin/
<cycom> _3fg: Oh, I'm out.  don't know opera :)
<n3rdism> cycom: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060220 just f3 for uninhabited lol
<cycom> _3fg: j/k
<_3fg> but I can't reinstall it
<_3fg> since the OS thinks it is installed
<_3fg> sooooo, how do I uninstall it properly
<Bonez> my fat32 partition is showing up as read only in nautilis/thunar however in a terminal i can quite happy edit/rm files. how can I fix this?
<dadgumit> _3fg: oh, this sounds like a question for a ubuntu person, but have you tried installing it from the package manager?
<n3rdism> _3fg: synaptic it?
<_3fg> would it be in synaptic?
<Nekow42> _3fg: force an uninstall?
<_3fg> Nekow42: how?
<Nekow42> _3fg: If you installed a deb, it'll be in synaptic
<tedhhi> Anybody in here going to OSCON?
<dadgumit> _3fg: System ->Administration -> synaptic package manager
<cycom> Bonez: do you have to sudo to edit?
<DAMNJACK> can someone help me 2 min...   i want sound....
<_3fg> ha, it is in synaptic
<dadgumit> _3fg: search for opera
<alnokta> thats why i don't like chat rooms .. if it has a few users it becomes boring .. if it has a lot of users .. you got ignored
<_3fg> dadgumit: search didn't turn anything up
<Bonez> cycom: no
<_3fg> I found a file by hand later on
<n3rdism> bonez: you have to sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Bonez> cycom: yes i do actually, my bad
<dadgumit> alnokta: you just need a littlepatience, I have been feeling your pain lately, what's up?
<n3rdism> bonez: and change permissions for the drive
<n3rdism> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<cycom> Bonez: if the permissions are correct in fstab, make sure they are in /media/ as well.
<cs378> is the slow speed of moving or sizing a window normal?
<alnokta> >	i have choosen while installing buntu "Start in Graphics SAFE MODE" .. is it possible that this is the reason i have problems with the video card now... for example when i try to change the display ..it just closes and asks for login again......
<abonilla> How can I force the install of a package with apt-get?
<Bonez> cycom: /dev/hda6      /media/d    vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<n3rdism> cs378: teh video drivers?
<Bonez> cycom: what permissions do I need to set in /media
<cs378> n3rdism: i installed fglx, Ati Mobility Radeon 9700
<ardchoille> abonilla: Why do you feel the need to force an install?
<n3rdism> cs378: OH NOES NOT ATI! ;.;
<jameswang> How can I let my "my.sh" auto run at startup?
<cycom> Bonez: I'd set user in the line with umak=000, but I may be wrong.
<jersymike> hello can someone help me out with knoppix
<__mikem> @lart #ubuntu-offtopic RadiantFire
<cycom> Bonez: not sure :/
<dadgumit> alnokta: Sorry I am not gonna be much help on that one, but I would imagine, yes that would be true
<cycom> Bonez: I'm afraid I'm only quazi useful.
<abonilla> ardchoille: why answer a question with a question?
<abonilla> :)
<n3rdism> ati is the devil's spawn
<Bonez> cycom: cheers for trying :)
<ardchoille> abonilla: Why question every answer?
<Bonez> n3rdism: do you have any ideas about the permissions i need to set?
<dadgumit> ardchoille: lol
<cycom> Bonez: np.  I just made my folder in /media/ 777, but that's bad.
<DAMNJACK> Hey huston we have a problem       We got no sound here.... Can you help me
<n3rdism> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<abonilla> ardchoille: exacly. I haven't even received one! ;-)
<n3rdism> that has a tut on permissions
<ldrhcp> can anybody help with my graphics card? intel gma 900
<dadgumit> away for a bit
<ardchoille> abonilla: I was trying to ascertain if I could help you install without forcing it. I have used Linux for 5+ years and have never needed to force an install.
<n3rdism> bonez: tells you how to understand fstab
<cycom> jersymike: I'd try ##linux.  more likely to find someone who knows knoppix.
<abonilla> ardchoille: Here's your Linux trofee
<richiefrich> jersymike whats the problem ?
<richiefrich> jersymike  i just woke-up so i can scroll back..
<cs378> n3rdism: what is wrong with Ati **!
<n3rdism> lol
<cycom> jersymike: spoke too soon! :)
<n3rdism> everything
<ardchoille> abonilla: ok, I was available and willing to help, if you don't want help, that's ok.
<alnokta> If that is the case .. then the question would be "How to start xserver in normal state?"
<abonilla> ardchoille: :) Thanks I don't need help, just an answer.
<joeyk232> anyone know where the boot.local file is?
<cycom> abonilla: give a man a fish...
<n3rdism> alnokta: i think ctrl+alt+backspace restartss xserver try that?
<jersymike> kk ty
<jersymike> .join #linux
<jersymike> soz
<skavenge> heres your answer then- man dpkg
<jersymike> back
<jersymike> umm im trying to save the image to my portable hdd
<MachineH3d> how can i install flashplugin-free
<MachineH3d> i mean flashplugin-nonfree
<cycom> jersymike: as in image your whole hd?
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ldrhcp> MachineH3D: try EasyUbuntu
<richiefrich> jersymike so err.. u want so save  what ?
<richiefrich> jersymike  do u want to install knoppix ?
<jersymike> i want to save the knoppix cd image to my hdd
<jersymike> yes
<cycom> jersymike: oooohh.  dunno how to do that.  :/
<AOGuy1989> anyone know why i can't get a m270 logitech bluetooth mouse to connect to ubuntu even tough it has the gnome-bluetooththing
<richiefrich> then  i'll get u the guide
<jersymike> ew
<cobelloy> Hi can anyone help me share internet from a windows pc to an ubuntu laptop
<richiefrich> jersymike  then  i'll get u the guide
<cobelloy> there is an active network between them
<n3rdism> !somba
<ubotu> I know nothing about somba - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<abonilla> cobelloy: it wouldn't be here, but you need 2 nic cards and with XP, do internet connection sharing ICS
<n3rdism> ardchoille: lol
<jersymike> richiefrich: umm i was using the configure persistant image tool but it would always get to 96% adn frezz up
<AOGuy1989> anyone know why i can't get a m270 logitech bluetooth mouse to connect to ubuntu even tough it has the gnome-bluetooththing??
<richiefrich> jersymike  are u in console?
<justheatingup> i need some help
<richiefrich> jersymike CTRL-ALT-F1  --> knx-hdinstall
<justheatingup> with my laptop
<n3rdism> i wonder if we can get tax write offs for free tech support
<jersymike> richiefrich: ok
<alnokta> that was funny .... i just got disconnected and still i haven't logged in the normal mode
<n3rdism> !taxwriteoff
<ubotu> I know nothing about taxwriteoff - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cobelloy> abonilla: I have two cards and sharing is on, I can share files between the two, just not internet
<richiefrich> jersymike why knoppix?   there are better ones suited for HDD
<AOGuy1989> anyone know why i can't get a m270 logitech bluetooth mouse to connect to ubuntu even tough it has the gnome-bluetooththing
<justheatingup> my laptop goes to a login screen
<justheatingup> after 5 minutes
<IseeIsee> i'm doing apt-get install sun-java5-* , where is it gonna install the JDK, do I need to set any environmental variables & stuff ?
<kreg_work> holy fark
<kreg_work> 730 people
<DrunkenPirate> When I try to boot windows I get an "Unknown Partition Type" error from grub. Anyone know about this error.
<richiefrich> jersymike  kanotix  <-- is newer then knoppix and runs KDE by default
<AOGuy1989> anyone??????????????//
<kreg_work> what makes ubuntu so tastey all of a sudden?
<n3rdism> drunkenpirate: youre going to have to run a grub boot disc and recover it
<n3rdism> !grub
<RadiantFire> IseeIsee: yep sudo update-alterantives --config java
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<richiefrich> kreg_work tastey  <-- explain?
<kazukisan> is there a program that plays the m4p files from itunes ?
<AOGuy1989> yes
<n3rdism> drunkenpirate: look into super grub disk (or SGD)
<richiefrich> kazukisan yes
<AOGuy1989> what called
<kazukisan> ?
<richiefrich> kazukisan  audacious
<kazukisan> thanks
<jersymike2> ews
<AOGuy1989> where can i get it i was been looking for that to
<IseeIsee> RadianFire: what would this command do ?
<jersymike2> im stuck in command prompt now
<DrunkenPirate> n3rdism: Thanks alot man ill try those things
<richiefrich> jersymike2  kanotix  <-- is newer then knoppix and runs KDE by default
<n3rdism> np
<AOGuy1989> but this >>>> anyone know why i can't get a m270 logitech bluetooth mouse to connect to ubuntu even tough it has the gnome-bluetooththing <<< is my main problem
<jersymike2> hmm
<richiefrich> jersymike2 thats more suited fot HDD
<n3rdism> aoguy1989: im looking into it
<ardchoille> !repeat > AOGuy1989
<richiefrich> jersymike2 same as knoppix
<jersymike2> ok
<sharms> !tell AOGuy1989 about bluetooth
<richiefrich> jersymike2 just an FYI :P
<jersymike2> ill check it out is it an live cd to start?
<richiefrich> yes yes
<alnokta> comon ... i want some bored guru to help me instead of reinstalling the whole thing again ... i have just finished installing ....
<jersymike2> kk
<richiefrich> livedCD then installer
<richiefrich> http://kanotix.com/
<jersymike2> kk cool
<justheatingup> anyone with a laptop?
<Sola6662> anyone knows how to open RAR zip formats?
<sharms> alnokta: whats your question?
<n3rdism> !ask > alnokta
<jersymike2> cuz right now i have no internal hdd
<richiefrich> jersymike2  what u have?
<jersymike2> so i need to load the stuf on my portable
<richiefrich> USB?
<ardchoille> !rar > Sola6662
<jersymike2> yeah
<richiefrich> so thats ok
<richiefrich> thats acts like a scsi
<richiefrich> it's what  /dev/sd??
<jersymike2> yeah i kno it jus wont load automaticaly without live cd
<richiefrich> right ?
<jersymike2> umm
<Sola6662> thx archoille
<alnokta> while installing : i have choosen "START GRAPHICS SAFE MODE" and now i am having problems
<richiefrich> jersymike2 then u need to change your BIOS
<ardchoille> Sola6662: You're welcome :)
<jersymike2> yeah im going to
<richiefrich> jersymike2 mine boots fine
* Ropechoborra Adio ! =)
<richiefrich> all depends on the mobo
<jersymike2> kk
<jersymike2> brb 1 min let me dl the other one
<n3rdism> alnokta: while installing you mean after putting in the live cd?
<richiefrich> k
<alnokta> yep
<richiefrich> Sola6662 u get your rar answer?
<Sola6662> yep
<richiefrich> k
<n3rdism> alnokta: so you already installed the system?
<fivre> Is this NTFS-3G thing on digg safe?
<IseeIsee> RadianFire: what would the command you mentioned above do ?
<fivre> completely?
<alnokta> i am running on it .. it is great ... but i cannot change the display ... i cannot run video properly
<richiefrich> fivre link?
<Shak-> has anyone installed ultraedit with wine?
<n3rdism> alnokta: try rebooting, and as grub is launching- hit escape and chose the generic kernel
<richiefrich> Shak- u can look on the wine site if theres been a report
<`Evil`> Can anyone recommend a TV Tuner app for Gnome, also when I plugin in my tuner, does it have default drivers? Cos the manufacturer doesnt support linux drivers
<fivre> http://digg.com/linux_unix/instructions_to_install_NTFS-3G_in_Ubuntu_Dapper
<richiefrich> `Evil` tvtime
<abonilla> stupid restricted formats and it's patents
<alnokta> all right but just stay put until i come back
<richiefrich> fivre let me read it..
<AOGuy1989> thanks for ur help
<`Evil`> richiefrich, thanks, any idea about the driver part?
<Shak-> richiefrich: there has been a report, but I get a "cant extract unpack.dll"
<Sola6662> crap
<Shak-> when I run the setup with wine
<jersymike2> wow slow ass conection tonight
<kazukisan> is there a linux mp4 converter ?
<kazukisan> m4p *
<Sola6662> Reading package lists... Done
<Sola6662> Building dependency tree... Done
<Sola6662> Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Sola6662> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Sola6662> is only available from another source
<Sola6662> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<richiefrich> `Evil` no not one bit..   i'm poor I dont have one.. what card.. i can check
<abonilla> Sola6662: apt-cache search unrar
<fivre> forums seem to think it's ok
<richiefrich> Shak- why are u trying to ?
<abonilla> Sola6662: you might need to have a multiverse repo?
<fivre> I'm not seeing any "NTFS-3G TRASHED MY SYSTEM OMG
<Shak-> richiefrich: err, I want ultraedit? :/
<Sola6662> how i do that
<`Evil`> richiefrich, Ah thanks for the help, its PixelView PlayTV Pro Bt878p+
<richiefrich> Shak-  but u need  to extract a .dll?
<Shak-> richiefrich: thats the setup doing that
<`Evil`> richiefrich, it doesnt have linux drivers, but are there some defaul drivers for it or something?
<vinboy> how do I register all my gstreamer plugin?
<abonilla> Sola6662: system, admin, software properties, add select all the checks, okok try again
<Sola6662> adonilla multiverse repo?
<richiefrich> Shak-  o.O   maybe it's lookin for that  .dll  do u have all the .dll files  from a windows CD or u can get them from http://www.dll-files.com/
<n3rdism> dont forget: july 28th is Sysadmin appreciation day!
<Shak-> richiefrich: my bad, I was doing it without sudo
<nevyn> hrm.. it's also st augustines day
<abonilla> Sola6662: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<n3rdism> im no catholic! im a geekolic!
<richiefrich> `Evil` let me check.. and ill tell u what u neeed in the kernel .. u might not have that
<n3rdism> err- that wasretarded
<richiefrich> Shak- do'h
<Sola6662> cool
<Shak-> ;P
<kreg_work> so really, what is the difference between "load bios defaults" and "load setup defaults"
<`Evil`> richiefrich, Cool, np I'll wait. and i checked tvtime site and they say they do support BT878 and BT848 chipset :)  and btw even i'm low on cash, my tuner is about 3-4yrs old :)
<richiefrich> `Evil`  can u do me a  --  sudo lspci
<`Evil`> richiefrich, k
<richiefrich> `Evil`   i gust need the TV card line
<`Evil`> richiefrich, oh, i havent plugged it in yet, the reason being xp doesnt support that old card and crashes, so didnt want ubuntu to do that as well, should i install it if there wont be any issues?
<foo> ls
<nemik> how would i install mysql on a seperate partition or folder?
<richiefrich> `Evil` well if it's not even plugged in.. we will never know :(
<alnokta> i didn't find any generic kernels ..
<richiefrich> nemik ecxplain
<`Evil`> richiefrich, yep, stupid thing for me to do, brb
<richiefrich> `Evil` ok
<Sola6662> abonilla whats the repo i need to add?
<richiefrich> nemik  where do u want it ?
<abonilla> Sola6662: Multiverse? check all of them
<poje> Is there a common reason x11vnc won't showing window changes/taking keyboard input?
<nemik> richifriech: well i mounted a new harddrive in /opt and want a mysql instance running there just on a different port (3307 or something)
<Sola6662> k
<Shak-> richiefrich: hmm all installed now, but it crashes as soon as I run it
<element> what's the easiest way to install VMware and get some VMs going?
<Shak-> richiefrich: no wait, it'll run as root but not as a regular user
<richiefrich> nemik so u want to mysql's on one box?
<justheatingup> element get the vmreader from the site
<element> justheatingup, hmm ok, thanks.
<richiefrich> Shak- it shouldnt matter
<foo> What is a good frontend program for populating a ldap database?
<justheatingup> then look for a vm generator
<justheatingup> you can find it online
<nemik> richifriech: yes, i already have one (via apt-get) but not sure how to set up the other
<Shak-> richiefrich: its odd, it opens fine as root, but then crashes as soon as I open it without sudo
<CarlFK> what is the cvs command to update and get any new files ?  cvs up didn't get the new files (I think)
<richiefrich> nemik explain why u need two.. thats the part i dont understand?
<richiefrich> Shak- so it works with   root ?
<tenebrous> cvs update -d
<Shak-> richiefrich: yep
<richiefrich> nemik  what are u running two apaches ?
<richiefrich> nemik   why do u need  two databases ?
<nemik> richifriech: it doesn't matter, but i have one locally for testing on on HD (hda) and want the 2nd one on the 2nd physical drive (hdb mounted in /opt) to have its own SQL instance for something else. and no need for any other apaches or php's or anything else
<richiefrich> Shak- how strange..
<Shak-> richiefrich: roger that
<richiefrich> nemik just make more databases inside mysql
<richiefrich> or
<sri_> I typed /j #python But it is saying that u have to select u r nick(to join in python)plz help me
<nao> hi, I'm trying to compile a program from the source and while it's going through the long lines of stuff during ./configure, it keeps giving me an error saying that the sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found, does anyone know how to fix that?
<richiefrich> d/l mysql and install it where u want
<richiefrich> but hopefully they dont conflict
<foo> What is a good frontend program for populating a ldap database?
<alnokta> here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18329
<nemik> richifriech: but that will not create it on the 2nd physcal drive. i want it on the 2nd HD as a whole other mysql instance, completely seperate. so i should just use the binaries from mysql.com?
<sri_> can any one tell how to join in python?
<sri_> i typed /j #python
<sri_> but it is saying that u have to select u r nick
<alnokta> it continues to load but missing alot of things
<Madpilot> sri_, I just tried "/join #python" and it worked fine - which IRC app are you using?
<tcv> Hey guys: I managed to get BitchX installed. And it works. But I don't understand how it launches. I type "BitchX" and it launches, but ... where is it? I can't find the executable or anything else...
<sri_> Madpilot, ubuntu x-chat
<tag> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<tag> why?
<Madpilot> sri_, I'm using the same app - /join #python doesn't work for you?
<sri_> Madpilot, what is the process u r following
<sri_> Madpilot, where to type /join #python
<Madpilot> sri_, in the same box you type in to post to this channel
<h3h_timo> how do you make deb packages??
<helfrez> anyone ever seem problems with network-manager where it cant seem to pass the key
<helfrez> setting transmit key 0. setting transmit key 1....etc
<sri_> Madpilot, here i type like this'/join #python' But then in ubuntuservers it is saying that u have to select u r nick
<sri_> Madpilot, i type all these messages in dilog box
<h3h_timo> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Madpilot> sri_, leave the quotes off it - *only* type the stuff inside the quote
<alnokta> sri_; may be you need to register your nick by nickserv
<cheatersrealm> anyone know anything about the tkpgp package?  it shows up in apt-file for me, but I cannot apt-get install it?
<h3h_timo> guys, how do i make a deb file from a source package?
<sri_> alnokta, how to register can u plz tell me the processs
<richiefrich> nemik no man
<richiefrich> nemik  d/l the tar
<tcv> Hey guys: I managed to get BitchX installed. And it works. But I don't understand how it launches. I type "BitchX" and it launches, but ... where is it? I can't find the executable or anything else...
<sri_> Madpilot, i thped the stuff only(with out quotes)
<cheatersrealm> tcv: '
<GhettoPuNKkiD> tcv: whereis bitchx
<sri_> Madpilot, how to register?
<cheatersrealm> tcv: which bitchx
<Madpilot> sri_, then it should have worked
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell sri_ about register
<alnokta> i think NickServ REGISTER <username>
<richiefrich> nemik  read the  INSTALL  and after u do ..  ./configure && make
<cheatersrealm> sri_:  /msg nickserv help
<cheatersrealm> sri_: that help is fairly easy to follow, and you can get the correct sytnax by using that
<richiefrich> nemik   it's something like   --.  make install --pre-fix /DIR-WHERE_U WANT
<nemik> richifriech: ok, cool. i'll do that. thanks
<sri_> cheatersrealm, thank u can u plz tell me the process?
<richiefrich> nemik try it.. but read the INSTALL it's close to - make insatll --pre-fix=/
<cheatersrealm> sri_: yeah it's /msg nickserv register <PASSWORD>
<richiefrich> not to sure that might be it ..    --pre-fix
<GhettoPuNKkiD> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Madpilot> cheatersrealm, use the /msg nickserv help command suggested, it really will take you thru it...
<Madpilot> sorry, above was for sri_ ^^^
<cheatersrealm> Madpilot: :)
<sri_> Madpilot, thank u
<tcv> thanks!
<planetcall> goodmorning all
<cheatersrealm> planetcall: good .. night
<planetcall> ;)
<BioGeek> Hey everybody. I have a problem with GNU make and/or Java. See: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18330
<planetcall> sleeptight !
<Guest477> good day every1
<Guest477> :)
<Guest477> and goodnight too
<richiefrich> night so whomever
<Guest477> hehe
<nao> after installing my program, I don't know where I can run it from, any ideas?
<richiefrich> nao what app ?
<alnokta> nao, just  type its name in the terminal
<nao> FCE Ultra, an NES emulator, and actually, after just running it from terminal, I had a new problem
<Guest477> wow thanks, that helps me too :)
<richiefrich> nemik   -- >    ./configure --prefix=/path/
<nao> sorry for the interupt
<sri_> cheatersrealm, ya i have registered then how to join in it?
<planetcall> a small problem here ! I am unable to make a link to rssowl (http://www.rssowl.org/) on my desktop. The link/launcher are not working and throwing a java exception. Though I can fire the app from the installation directory. Its a small file. Please guide me with it
<BioGeek> I tried to compile the example xml from http://xmlresume.sourceforge.net/, but Java is having troubles with it, I presume.
<richiefrich> nemik i just checked u  must do it  in the  ./configure   part
<planetcall> someone on my question ?
<Shak-> richiefrich: ok I managed to get it to work, im trying to work on the file associations now, I set one extension (.php) to open with wine /path/to/uedit32.exe, but the loading fails in the actual program
<nemik> richifriech: awesome that helps a lot. thank you again
<richiefrich> nemik np
<cheatersrealm> sri_: /join #channelname
<LuisMendes> I want to remove the "bittorrent" package in order to install the official bittorrent client.. but to do that, "ubuntu-desktop" must be removed as well. now what? help!
<richiefrich> nemik u should n be able to do that with any..   app.. if u install from source
<planetcall> cheatersrealm, help me buddy . I am confused with this java app.
<Madpilot> LuisMendes, ubuntu-desktop is only important when it's time to upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu
<IseeIsee> I'm updating the jdk using apt-get install sun-java-*    where is this jdk being installed ?
<Guest477> i just need to know if there are any webmasters here who can recommend a good and inexpesive webhost for a friend of mine :) please
<planetcall> ln -s  run.sh ~/Desktop/rssowl  creates a link but it doesnt launches it
<richiefrich> Shak- hmm u mean in the    windows app it fails?
<LuisMendes> Madpilot, so may I remove it with no worries?
<alnokta> Shak, would i have to reinstall my ubuntu to get back to normal graphic system?
<knapper> Does anyone here use a mx310 logitech mouse?
<Madpilot> LuisMendes, yes - but the 'official' BT package should be able to co-exist w/ gnome-torrent
<planetcall> I dont really want to say.........but I had no problem using this java app on window :( sad to say so
<richiefrich> planetcall  what are u doing?
<IseeIsee> I'm updating the jdk using apt-get install sun-java-*    where is this jdk being installed ?
<LuisMendes> Madpilot, actually it says that there's a conflict... between the official and the ubuntu one
<cheatersrealm> IseeIsee: can you do 'java' after it installs?  if so, 'which java'
<planetcall> richiefrich, creating a link/launcher to rssowl application (http://www.rssowl.org/)
<planetcall> on desktop
<Madpilot> LuisMendes, ah, nevermind - I just use gnome-torrent myself, never bothered with the other BT apps
<richiefrich> planetcall then why not add it to your PATH ?
<IseeIsee> cheatersrealm: installing whichever is the latest java
<Shak-> richiefrich: yep, its weird, the path it sees is H:\ome\shak\file.php (its the typo thats causing it to fail)
<LuisMendes> Madpilot, I need it in order to download separate files inside a torrent
<IseeIsee> cheatersrealm: also i wanna know where is it installing java-docs ? isn't this insane that the OS does not even let you decide where is it installing what unlike windows
<planetcall> richiefrich, making a simple link never required so many hassles. :( dont you think its a little too much for a simple application to be added to path ?
<planetcall> richiefrich, if this is the last option, i will do it anyway
<cheatersrealm> IseeIsee: not really, thinks mostly have a correct place and it puts them there
<richiefrich> planetcall  where is the  app u are lanuching ?  /usr/bin ?  /usr/local/bin ?
<cheatersrealm> IseeIsee: I mean, if you can run 'java' from a command line, then run 'which java' to figure out where it installed the jre
<planetcall> /opt/rssowl122rc1/run.sh
<richiefrich> planetcall  thats why
<knapper> Does anyone here use a mx310 logitech mouse?
<lepine> Hey, is anyone having trouble with mysql admin on dapper?
<planetcall> but thats my local application installation path
<lepine> mine crashes whenever i try to view the users
<richiefrich> planetcall  try thisd
<richiefrich> planetcall  ln -s  /opt/rssowl122rc1/run.sh  ~/Desktop/rssowl
<richiefrich> and click on it
<`Evil`> richiefrich, sorry for the delay, comp started acting up, here it is -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18331  but i cant make out my tuner model or anything there
<Mixx> when I run Xawtv, perhaps because of a kernel upgrade, all i get is a black screen and the system becomes completely unresponsive (nned to power off and on) any suggestions?
<IseeIsee> cheatersrealm right now I'm getting this:
<richiefrich> `Evil` lookin
<IseeIsee> Setting up sun-java5-doc (1.5.0-06-1) ...
<IseeIsee> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<IseeIsee> J2SDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<IseeIsee> archives:  jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip jdk-1_5_0-doc-ja.zip
<Mixx> i've tried reinstalling xawtv
<chiefinnovator_> It's weird when somethign crashes it asks me to report it
<planetcall> richiefrich, i already typed above that is not working. i gives some exception. you want to see ?
<chiefinnovator_> but then I have to choose the program and describe steps to reproduce it
<IseeIsee> I must say that linux distro are far away from being a consumer OS, installing, figuring out things is pretty complicated
<chiefinnovator_> I have no idea
<chiefinnovator_> am I right?
<chiefinnovator_> am I right?
<Guest477> it also does not cost 150$ us
<richiefrich> planetcall then try this -- >  /opt/rssowl122rc1/run.sh
<richiefrich> in a term
<richiefrich>  what happenes?
<chiefinnovator_> thanks, I'll be here all week folks
<Jude> is it possible to make playlists with totem?
<Jude> or from the command line?
<planetcall> see PM its a few lines of exception
<Guest477> linux's GUI is in refinment but the OS itself is fairly reliable :)
<Guest477> imho
<Jude> does anyone know?
<Guest477> hey knapper
<some_dude> I'm trying to setup a software raid on my ubuntu box. I've got one drive to boot from, and two more I want to raid
<foo> Hm, in httpd.conf I see "This is here for backwards compatibility reasons and to support installing 3rd party modules directly via apxs2, rather than through the /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled} mechanism." I am following http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_dav.html and it says to put "Dav On" in httpd.conf ... hmm, do I still put in there? Or do I do something special?
<knapper> Guest477: Hi
<IseeIsee> what the hell is this: I downloaded the full jdk using apt-get install sun-java5-*             and now when I'm doing java -version its still the old java 4.1
<Guest477> hi knapper , what troubles are you having... and lemme look up the mouse to see what you have also
<Buddhiya> hello every one
<Buddhiya> I have a question
<h3h_timo> coudl someone explain to me why i get this message whenever i try to sudo anything??? : sudo: unable to lookup Brad's Computer via gethostbyname()
<IseeIsee> IseeIsee: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<IseeIsee> 
<alnokta> hello budd
<Buddhiya> hi alnokta
<danieleboyo> hi im having installation trouble
<alnokta> just ask
<kwtm> Where can I find what is different about packages that are now upgradable?  For example, I'm using Ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-26.44, but now can upgrade to 2.6.15-26.45.  How do I find out what security fixes, etc., are in the newest upgrade and whether it would be worthwhile upgrading?
<danieleboyo> with ubuntu
<Buddhiya> my question is yesterday I edited my fstab file , the fstab contains /dev/hda3 as the / partition , Now I changed the / partition to /dev/hda6 my editing it manually , and hashed the original / partition ie hda3 and rebooted . I assumed that the machine will not boot due to change in root partition in  fstab , But to my suprise it booted and a mount command now revels the / partition as /dev/hda6 , I didnt changed the grub
<danieleboyo> can anyone help me?
<Guest477>  Logitech MX310 Optical Mouse , i see it knap
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Madpilot> danieleboyo, more specifics that just "installation trouble" would get you better help...
<richiefrich> `Evil` i dont see it..,.. i bet it 's not in the kernel
<Buddhiya> alnokta: any idea
<IseeIsee>  downloaded the full jdk using apt-get install sun-java5-*             and now when I'm doing java -version its still the old java 4.1
<danieleboyo> alright
<`Evil`> richiefrich, k, ubuntu also didnt say anything like new hardware, so any idea how to go about it? or should i just try tvtime w/o anything?
<danieleboyo> when i get to the splash screen after the computer has booted from the cd, i clicked on install.  the graphical box that says loading kernel appeared for two seconds, and then my computer just rebooted
<andy-> what do people do in linux when bored =\
<Guest477> sorry i had to run, good evening all
<Guest477> thanks
<richiefrich> `Evil` no man that wont work.. the kernel is not seeing it
<alnokta> evening guest477
<IseeIsee> downloaded the full jdk using apt-get install sun-java5-*             and now when I'm doing java -version its still the old java 4.1
<IseeIsee> downloaded the full jdk using apt-get install sun-java5-*             and now when I'm doing java -version its still the old java 4.1
<alnokta> budd what were you trying to do?
<IseeIsee> would someone reply to me please
<Toma-> andy-: i write bash scripts to automate everything i do when bored
<Toma-> IseeIsee: remove the old version?
<Buddhiya> alnokta: I was trying out some  problems yesterday and I tried to do the menioned thing
<carthik> IseeIsee, not if you're not patient enough to see if someone who knows about what you are asking comes around
<richiefrich> `Evil` i can suggest on thing.. d/l your own kernel from  hhtp://kernel.org and make your own.. i dont know how to change the ubuntu one.. i know u need the kernel-headers.. and iirc t he kerenl-sourrce
<foo> Hm, I accidently moved all of /etc/apache2/sites-available to /etc/apache2/mods-available ... hm, how can I undo this or restore my apache set up ?
<auMark> Can anyone help me with SSH. I can get in through LAN but would like to get into from Internet. iptables has it as ALLOW
<Madpilot> danieleboyo, in the first menu you see when the Cd runs, one option is "Check This CD" or something similar - run that, make sure you got a good burn
<danieleboyo> it is
<danieleboyo> i have checked it
<Vexmaster> andy_ play MAME
<DAMNJACK> whick is the greatest tool to get some mp3
<danieleboyo> i have even done a live boot on another computer
<`Evil`> richiefrich, ah, now that stuff will whoosh past my head, plus i dont know how to
<danieleboyo> with the same cd
<csk> hi all i am running dapper 6.06 and am finding that it all of a sudden freezes and the only way out is to switch off the computer and restart. anyone know what the problem might be?
<arooni> from the terminal what program do i call to open a jpeg file
<arooni> ?'
<richiefrich> `Evil` most dont.. :(
<Madpilot> danieleboyo, then the issue is this specific computer
<Madpilot> ?
<`Evil`> csk, Do you have AMD?
<danieleboyo> but
<csk> no intel centrino
<Toma-> auMark: iirc, you need to change some ssh server ranges, by default it only allows via LAN, for security...
<Bonez> I just installed xubuntu-desktop, is there any way I can set XFCE to the default (via ssh-term) and enable VNC so I can VNC in (i'm not physically near the PC)
<danieleboyo> i have tried a previous version of ubuntu (hoary) and it works
<`Evil`> csk, then dunno, my amd overheats and as it is has some issues with the board
<arooni> folks what command should i use to open a jpeg file (from the terminal)?
<arooni> so i can view the photo
<fivre> is there any way to get apt-get to obey Synaptic's "Lock Version" thing, or similar?
<knapper> Guest477: Sorry was watching a video clip and didn't see your responce.
<alnokta> buddhiya, are you sure you booted to ubuntu ... if you really did so it will tell you that unable to mount root file system... and hangs ... of course GRUB will boot you didn't hurt it in anyway
<csk> `Evil` do u suppose it might have something to do with the xserver?
<Pelo> evening folks  is it possible to install and run a kde app on ubuntu(gnome) ?
<runes> has anyone upgraded the kernel yet?
<`Evil`> csk, no idea man, gotta ask the regulars here, i know why mine does, overheating, but thats an amd issue
<carthik> arooni, are you a gnome user?
<fivre> arooni: gksu gthumb <jpgpath>
<IseeIsee> sudo: update-alterantives: command not found
<alnokta> Pelo, yup
<fivre> maybe
<Buddhiya> alnokta: yes you are right , Thanks
<csk> `Evil` sure thanks
<arooni> carthik: whatever comes with ubuntu dapper (i'm a newbie)
<carthik> IseeIsee, check spelling of alternatives
<alnokta> provided that you satisfy dependencies
<Pelo> alnokta  I've tried but I keep getting this message that I am missing kdelibs4 ? any thoughts ?
<carthik> arooni, in general $gnome-open filename.jpg will open with the default image viewer
<richiefrich> `Evil` i can spin u one.. but then angain.. idk what the card is.. i have your info.. lspci is all uy really need to make a kernel
<carthik> arooni, you can use gnome-open to open files with the default app for that file type, in general
<Bonez> I just installed xubuntu-desktop, what do i need to edit/run to make it the default enviroment instead of gnome?
<alnokta> Pelo , what are you using to install?
<Pelo> alnokta  deb package
<arooni> carthik: ahh ok.. what is this 'gnome' thing.. a gui?
<alnokta> Buddhiya, no problem
<AOGuy1989> anyone know of a program tjhat lets me play itunes store stuff on linux
<danieleboyo> madpilot, any suggestions?
<Pelo> alnokta I've looked for everything kdelib and libkde in synaptic and still no go
<alnokta> pelo, try using Synaptic ... if you have it
<Flannel> !tell AOGuy1989 about itunes
<carthik> GNOME is the desktop environment - a framework of sorts around which all the gui elements you see are built - sort of
<auMark> Thanks Tomma-
<Madpilot> danieleboyo, not really - sorry. Usually it's a bad CD when it won't boot - in your case I'm not sure
<acad> i'm trying to make it so that i can copy a file using the file manager into /var/www and not get the 'permission denied error'. i have attempted to change umask in /etc/profile but it doesn't work except for from the terminal
<acad> where is the right place?
<AOGuy1989> !players
<danieleboyo> madpilot, any idea where i could look?
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<knapper> Does anyone have a mx310?
<Flannel> alnokta: What repositories do you have?
<carthik> Bonez, next time you login chose the option to use XFCE always
<alnokta> Pelo, what about your sources.list file?
<Flannel> knapper: that's a mouse? You looking for extra buttons?
<Pelo> acad  you probably need to be root,  do your changes from the terminal with sudo at the start fo your command
<carthik> Bonez, change the "Session" to XFCE and choose it to be the default, that is.
<Madpilot> danieleboyo, you might try the forums - ubuntuforums.org - but aside from that, I'm out of ideas for you. Sorry.
<alnokta> Flannel: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<danieleboyo> madpilot, alright, well thanks alot!
<acad> Pelo i did sudo /etc/profile and made the changes
<knapper> Flannel: I have tried a dozen mx310 guides and I cannot get my buttons working correctly. (ie right now I have no forward-backward buttons)
<acad> Pelo correction sudo vi /etc/profile
<Pelo> alnokta I'll try to enable the rest of the repository
<Pelo> acad  what are you trying to do again ?
<Flannel> alnokta: have you updated your source cache
<Flannel> knapper: tried this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<csk> anyone know why dapper 6.06 suddenly freezes and how to overcome it?
<alnokta> Flannel, thanks for asking but this isn't my problem....
<runes> csk is this recent or has it always froze
<Pelo> csk it's happend to me a couple of times using the 686 kernel, so I went back to the 386 one
<csk> runes it has been happening for about a week
<runes> any changes in hardware or updates?
<csk> Pelo how do i revert back to 386?
<Nekow42> today I ran memtest86+ and got 1 error... Ubuntu runs fine, however. Can I continue to ignore it or will this come back to haunt me?
<knapper> Flannel: Can you give me that link again. I accidentally hit Shift and Backspace and XGL pooped.
<runes> Nekow42, try the test several mre times
<Flannel> knapper: tried this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<runes> Nekow42, how many physical memory module sdo you ahve
<Pelo> csk  use synaptic to search and install the "kernel image" for i386 intall them , reboot and select the right kernel when you boot,  you can uninstall the 686 images afterward
<knapper> Flannel: Thanks I'll give it a shot.
<harry> how do you uncomment something on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?   I'm trying to install Flash MX with wine
<acad> Pelo i want to set umask so that when i am logged in with the X server that i can drag and drop files into /var/www with the file manager
<Nekow42> runes: 2 156 MB sticks
<Pelo> acad  here is a tutorial on linux shell , that will probably help you a lot  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<runes> Nekow42, remvoe one retest if it passes  then do the same for the second
<acad> Pelo - hehe you so don't get it...  thanks for trying though.
<Pelo> acad  I don'T think you can do what you want
<acad> Pelo, yea you can.
<alnokta> what does that mean "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"?
<runes> Nekow42, when you figure which module is failing replace it
<acad> Pelo I'm just not sure how.
<runes> Nekow42, the risk of not doing so is corruping your files
<Nekow42> runes: That serious, eh?
<acad> Pelo you have to set umask but profile is only executed when you login to a shell
<Nekow42> runes: okay, well, when I get time...
<acad> i think you can set umask in a startup script before x loads, but i'm not sure where it is set to begin with
<IseeIsee> I'm installing an application which is asking for JDK path, how would I know where did the stupid OS installed the JDK ?
<danieleboyo> anyone have any suggestions as to correct this situation:  when i get to the splash screen after the computer has booted from the cd, i clicked on install.  the graphical box that says loading kernel appeared for two seconds, and then my computer just rebooted
<runes> Nekow42, try to do it asap unless you already have a backup of your data prior to the failing memory module
<alnokta> any ideas?
<Nekow42> runes: That serious, eh?
<cjohnson> I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper and the automatic dhcp option in /etc/network/interfaces, the essid needs to be NETGEAR, but if i have 'wireless-essid NETGEAR' it is still no go, my guess is /etc/network/interfaces gets proccessed before ndiswrapper sets it up
<harry> how do you uncomment something on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?   I'm trying to install Flash MX with wine
<Nekow42> runes: It's late now, and my finances might not allow me to get a new stick. I'll have to run at half-mem for a while, eh?
<runes> Nekow42, I would better to be a bit sluggish than to lose info
<Nekow42> runes: True, true....
<Nekow42> runes: I'll find time to run two of those freaking ling scans....
<Nekow42> *long
<ldrhcp> hi. can anybody help to get dri working?
<runes> Nekow42, check with the store you purchased the memory at cahnces are it may have a lifetime warranty..in that case all you need is the invoice and you ship it to the manufacturer
<Nekow42> runes: that's where it gets tricky... Newegg purchase...
<_3fg> Hello, I need a flash player for Opera
<n3rdism> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_3fg> thanks
<n3rdism> ^^
<runes> Nekow42, the mem manufacturer will still honour it
<knapper> Flannel: Argh, mouse 4 + 5 = left click. This is rediculous
<IseeIsee>  I'm installing an application which is asking for JDK path, how would I know where did the OS installed the JDK ?
<knapper> Flannel: Stratch that, I think I figured what it is
<_3fg> n3rdism: that doesn't have Opera support
<n3rdism> 3fg: opera 9?
<Bonez> hey I think I broke my desktop somehow, there are no icons on it at all anymore and I can't even right-click to change desktop background. using gnome/dapper and i have tried restarting the Xsession
<JoNTYDoG> Hi anyone use MythTV?
<n3rdism> bonez: you were changing your fstab right?
<Bonez> n3rdism: ages ago yes, but that is a different partition
!lilo:*! Tor upgrades in a few minutes....110 or so users affected
<n3rdism> bonez: have you done any changes to xorg.conf?
<Bonez> n3rdism: not that I know of, but I did install xubuntu-desktop
<n3rdism> is it true there is no flash player for x86_64? o.O
<Bonez> n3rdism: i have not booted into xfce yet though, still using gnome
<IseeIsee> I'm installing an application which is asking for JDK path, how would I know where did the OS installed the JDK ?
<n3rdism> bonez: try that then ^^
<Flannel> IseeIsee: "which java"
<Bonez> n3rdism: i don't want to use it now, so i removed all the packages :D
<Bonez> n3rdism: i just decided i'd rather fix gnome first
<IseeIsee> Flannel: java 2 SDK/JDK whatever you want to call it
<knapper> Flannel: I either get: 1. The mouse wheel = forward/back. 2. Mouse 4 and 5 both act as mouse 1.
<n3rdism> bonez: teh gnome is teh broken o.o;; lol just reinstall the packages with synaptic; i think that should do it
<Flannel> IseeIsee: no, type "which java"
<Ballsy> Hi there.  Complete Ubuntu newb here (former RHL user).  AMD Athlon 64, 512MB RAM, trying LiveCD of Dapper to try it out.  Tried amd64.iso and i386.iso, both fail after 'configuring some drivers.....ok'.  Checksums were right, burned disks at 4x....not finding much online help thus far.....ideas ?
<Bonez> n3rdism: yeah ok ill give that a go :)
<harry> how do you uncomment something on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?   I'm trying to install Flash MX with wine
<n3rdism> harry: #
<Bonez> whats the easiest way to reinstall gnome
<Bonez> from a command line pref
<n3rdism> not sure on that one bonez
<IseeIsee> Flannel it returns: /usr/bin/java but I'm talking about the JDK folder ?
<Bonez> isn't there some apt-get reinstall command or something
<arooni> hey folks: how can i 1) make my default swap partition be another physical drive 2) delete all old swap on my existing drive? (please provide answers for a noob)
<Flannel> IseeIsee: what?  What about the JDK do you want?
<n3rdism> bonez: im sure there is but i dont know it hehe ^^;
<IseeIsee> Flannel: this is what I want:
<IseeIsee> This application requires Java 2 SDK, Standard Edition (1.4 or later). Enter a path to a Java 2 SDK (For example: /user/jdk1.4/bin). You can type "exit" to cancel installation.
<Flannel> IseeIsee: right, that path.
<jjohn> bcm43xx
<IseeIsee> Flannel that is an old path, I just updated my jdk to 1.5
<Flannel> IseeIsee: then, it depends on how you upgraded
<IseeIsee> Flannel: I upgraded using apt-get update sun-java5-*
<abhinay> how can i change the name of the drive wich appears on my desktop ??
<harry> n3rdism: isnt that commenting?? or uncommenting??
<Flannel> harry: remove the # to uncomment
<n3rdism> harry: # is how you comment in almost all scripting languages
<csk> hi all i dont seem to have bootloader in  system tools. can someone please tell me how to active it? thanks
<n3rdism> harry: # in short is saying anything after this on this line is ignored
<Ballsy> blinking cursor on blank screen when trying to fire up the Live CD after 'configuring some drivers...ok' ..... anyone ?
<harry> Flannel: but why does Flash MX in Wine hq tells me to uncomment where i dont have something to uncomment
<n3rdism> i dont have boot loader either o.o;;
<lio1685> hi all
<n3rdism> ballsy: when you first boot the cd run the cd test to make sure there arent any errors on it?
<Flannel> harry: because the tutorial isn't designed for ubuntu maybe.
<n3rdism> csk: are you looking to alter your bootloader?
<_3fg> n3rdism: I got the flash thing
<Ballsy> n3rdism, did that with the 1st CD I made (I'm at #3 now) ... and it DID find 4 checksum errors.  I redownloaded the .iso from another mirror, checksum was right, and it had the same problem....
<n3rdism> 3fg: are you using 64bit dood?
<csk> n3rdism - i just want to load bootloader and change something in my boot up screen
<_3fg> n3rdism: nope
<n3rdism> csk: what do you want to change?
<harry> Flannel: it exactly said Ubuntu 6.06
<n3rdism> 3fg: damn i think im right then; i cant get flash player for 64bit o.o;;
<csk> n3rdism i want my 386 kernel to load before my 686 kernel
<n3rdism> csk: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, how do you play MIDI files in Ubuntu?
<RedGhost> i just installed ubuntu on vmware and the bridged network does not work, in the past i had no problems, would installing vmware tools help this or
<_3fg> is there any utilities for configuring touchpads on a laptop?
<knapper> Does anyone here have a mx310?
<n3rdism> Ballsy: its probably your burner in that case
<Ballsy> n3rdism, to clarify, the checksum of the .iso file was right...but when running the cd test it found 4 checksum errors.  Redownloaded the .iso from another mirror, the .iso's checksum was right, but same problems occurred.
<solid_liq> anyone know where I can get a list of mirrors for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<_3fg> solid_liq: ubuntu.com
<solid_liq> _3fg: yeah, but where?  I've been looking
<acad> what command would open the file manager from the terminal window?
<_3fg> in the downloads page
<Nekow42> acad: nautilus
<solid_liq> specifically, I want a list I can feed to apt-spy
<Ballsy> solid_liq, ubuntu.com/download
<Corporal_Dirge> lasindi[lappy] , Doesn't VLC or MPlayer work?
<knapper> If anyone here has a Logitech MX310 I would greatly appreciate it if they could give me some tips on getting all of the buttons to work.
<v3rmap> How can I configure mouse setup under Ubuntu. I want to tell Ubuntu that the "mouse" is a Synaptics TouchPad.
<solid_liq> _3fg, Ballsy: thanks
<n3rdism> 3fg: its not a usb touchpad is it?
<Ballsy> solid_liq, isn't really a list in the format you want, but you can probably 'view source' and cut/paste em or summut.
<lasindi[lappy] > Corporal_Dirge: it doesn't appear to
<_3fg> n3rdism: nope, it's the mouse
<n3rdism> v3rmap: try http://www.janerob.com/rob/ts5100/cPad/JanS/cpad.html
<_3fg> not like  a drawing pad
<csk> n3rdism thanks
<lasindi[lappy] > Corporal_Dirge: I mean, neither of them do
<n3rdism> hrm
<solid_liq> hmmm
<solid_liq> a text file would be best
<n3rdism> im googling calibrate touchpad linux
<_3fg> ok thanks
<Corporal_Dirge> lasindi[lappy] , I haven't tried, I'll try now. Just for fun, try opening it in firefox =) Ghetto-rigged
<n3rdism> but my eyes are starting to burn
<n3rdism> maybe you can take it from there
<v3rmap> n3rdism: thanks, I'm reading that.
<RedGhost> ugh: why wouldnt my bridged network work for ubuntu? ifconfig eth0
<n3rdism> v3rmap: dont be mad if its useless; im kinda out of it
<RedGhost> tells me invalid device
<solid_liq> I want a text file that can be downloaded at will to update the list.  I'm writing a script to install all the software you want on a nice desktop system to help make setting up an ubuntu/kubuntu desktop much faster and easier
<v3rmap> n3rdism: no problem. I'll try anything :-(
<n3rdism> i hope its useful
<arooni> hey folks: how can i 1) make my default swap partition be another physical drive 2) delete all old swap on my existing drive? (please provide answers for a noob)
<RedGhost> are you telling me about of 727 people no one has experience with this problem?
<Dark_Knight_209> anyone help me. I've found the config for dual monitors using a FX 5200 card. and now can not find it after a reinstall. and didn't backup my .xorg file
<n3rdism> redghost: nope sorry
<Ballsy> solid_liq, it ain't exactly 'text', but this might be closer....https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<n3rdism> dark_knight_209: you hsould always back up xorg.conf!
<Dark_Knight_209> i know... don't yell at me to much...
<n3rdism> :(
<Dark_Knight_209> I feel so stupid.
<n3rdism> ive done it too dont worry
<Dark_Knight_209> i e-mailed my self a copy.
<Dark_Knight_209> but g-mail is down!
<solid_liq> hmm, thanks Ballsy
<harry> what are the wacom devices in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ????
<n3rdism> omg >.<
<_3fg> n3rdism: find anything about the mouse?
<_3fg> touchpad
<_3fg> thing
<Dark_Knight_209> the odds g-mail would be down.... NOW!
<Ballsy> Dark_Knight_209, Gmail is fine for me.....*blink*
<Ballsy> in fact, it's strange you said that, cuz I was logging in at that very second....
<n3rdism> _3fg: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=calibrate+touchpad+linux&spell=1
<harry> what are the wacom devices in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ????
<n3rdism> all im doing; maybe 2 looking is faster
<n3rdism> which reminds me: whats todays woot????
<solid_liq> Ballsy: hmmm -  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt-spy/+bug/1780
<_3fg> thanks n3rdism
<n3rdism> 3fg: all im getting is random posts on forums for really specific laptops and i think you saying you had a compaq v2000 right?
<_3fg> no, a toshiba sattelite
<n3rdism> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_3fg> S100 or something
<n3rdism> http://students.washington.edu/tartuffe/linux-sat3000.html
<n3rdism> holy crap
<n3rdism> might be what you need
<_3fg> not the same model, but I will try it
<_3fg> thanks
<n3rdism> np
<n3rdism> i dont think they will rebuild a touchpad driver anyways
<n3rdism> im guessing they use the same thing lol
<n3rdism> cheap production
<_3fg> g2g
<n3rdism> holy crap- oblivion is STILL going
<Ballsy> n3rdism, I'm not convinced my CD/DVD Burner is the problem (since I burn so many other things), but I could have SWORN I saw a page somewhere talking about a SmartBootManager CD that you boot from, then just before hitting 'Install' (or whatever) you swap in the Ubuntu CD ... do you recall such a page's whereabouts by chance ?
<_3fg> thanks n3rdism
<n3rdism> later 3fg
<n3rdism> np
<n3rdism> ballsy: just burn the iso with nero or alcohol or something similar
<Ballsy> n3rdism, thnx for the help, by the way.
<n3rdism> np np
<Ballsy> n3rdism, used DVD Decryptor.  Could try Nero I guess.....
<n3rdism> if you have it, its still one of the best
<n3rdism> just do the burn an image option
<TiG4> *-- If I have a .bin archive, is there a way that I can extract the contents without burning it? --*
<n3rdism> and make sure you're looking for .iso files not w/e it defaults to
<n3rdism> tig4: archive manager?
<Flannel> Ballsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  thats all the multitudes of instlalation methods (and there is a SBM one, I believe)
<TiG4> n3rdism, Nope.
<n3rdism> i tried >.< dont know much about .bin
<n3rdism> !.bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about .bin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> lasindi[lappy] ,  http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#timidity
<CyDrive> does anyone know of any other good debian based os they would reccomend based on Debian?
<carthik> TiG4, if that is like an iso then mount it as a loopback device
<n3rdism> TiG4: http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-whatsimage.htm
<jjohn> Hello all How do I ask the bot a Q? I want to ask... bcm43xx
<n3rdism> CyDrive: UBUNTUooooooooo
<TiG4> n3rdism, Linux or Windows?
<jjohn> UBUNTU bcm43xx
<CyDrive> i mean an os besides UBUNTU i like debian but honestly UBUNTU is not for me
<n3rdism> !bcnm43xx
<ubotu> I know nothing about bcnm43xx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<solid_liq> jjohn: I just read what you need
<solid_liq> jjohn: when trying to find a sources list
<Ngtmagicks> Greets all
<n3rdism> cydrive: why do you say that?
<solid_liq> /msg jjohn
<solid_liq> # Cafuegos Dapper Stuff - broadcom kernel firmwares (GPG key: 969F3F57)
<solid_liq> deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ dapper-cafuego bcm43xx
<solid_liq> deb-src http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ dapper-cafuego bcm43xx
<solid_liq> jjohn: get that?
<CyDrive> n3rdism if you are using a broadcom bcm43xx wireless card then believe me this os is not what you want i have one and it becomes a pain to startup your machine cause you have to use sudo modprobe every time and alot of other people with this card agree with me
* WillieDaPimp slaps richiefrich
<TiG4> carthik, How would I mount an bin, I have a .cue file
<n3rdism> cydrive: im not lol i was just trying to help that gent
<jjohn> solid_liq  Thanks I will look
<carthik> TiG4, google is your friend - never had that problem myself
<solid_liq> CyDrive: then why don't you put that in your /etc/rc.d?
<n3rdism> solid_liq: ;)
<solid_liq> CyDrive: that's what init scripts are for, after all :D
* richiefrich looks at WillieDaPimp .. this is way to much fun in here... read the ?'s
<forevertheuni> :/ guys I'm trying to watch avi's but I get"xvid codec not found in everyplayer?" what's the package I need to install?I have universe and multiverse
<n3rdism> tig4: sry just caught that; its for both but depends on what You want lolol
<CyDrive> cauyse after that i have to go into networing in administration choose my wireless router and tae 10 minutes to "activvate"
<jjohn> solid_liq   I am a noob just got the word "here" not clickable
<solid_liq> n3rdism: that's a lot of laughing :P
<Corporal_Dirge> forevertheuni, Even VLC?
<solid_liq> jjohn: the stuff after that, sorry
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, vlc is not installed..I think
<n3rdism> solid_liq: im all hopped up on php
<Ngtmagicks> any one have a good script or how to on resetting the auto mount and detection for cdroms?
<solid_liq> jjohn: these next lines are for your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<solid_liq> # Cafuegos Dapper Stuff - broadcom kernel firmwares (GPG key: 969F3F57)
<solid_liq> deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ dapper-cafuego bcm43xx
<solid_liq> deb-src http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ dapper-cafuego bcm43xx
<CyDrive> How does SuSE compare to UBUNTU?
<WillieDaPimp> richiefrich, if only the questions were even understandable
<forevertheuni> solid_liq, that's for a wireless card right?
<solid_liq> n3rdism: I prefer python myself :D
<linuxgoober> rpm based versus deb based and kde is the default desktop instead of gnome
<Corporal_Dirge> forevertheuni, Mplayer?
<solid_liq> forevertheuni: yep
<jjohn> solid_liq  Thanks
<n3rdism> solid_liq: i've dabbled
<solid_liq> np
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, I can't find mplayer in my list..vlc I'll install now..xine doesn't play it..
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, but my other distro runs fine
<richiefrich> WillieDaPimp but willie thats what makes it so much fun
<jshriver> greetings
<forevertheuni> solid_liq, hmm..I have one of those..are that ones the 11Mbps?
<solid_liq> jjohn: like I said, I *just* saw it on a website when you asked, so lucky timing :D
<jshriver> I just installed XGL..
<n3rdism> jshriver: worth it? lol
<jshriver> so what are all the bells and whistles I hear about and how to I run,test, use them?
<solid_liq> forevertheuni: they can be g cards too
<Corporal_Dirge> forevertheuni, Well, VLC plays everything but MP4 and wmv for me. I use MPlayer for those 2.
<forevertheuni> solid_liq, hmm I have a mini-pci in my mom's computer(that was from my laptop)
<n3rdism> jshriver: from what i hear its a lot of work for not that much lol
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, I can play in mplayer vlc xine noatun totem etc etc in my sourcemage install
<solid_liq> forevertheuni: minipci is nicer than pccard :D
<forevertheuni> so...it's a codec thing
<jshriver> shrug well so far I dont notice any difference.
<forevertheuni> solid_liq, except...you can't remove it with pc running :D
<jshriver> but wanted to try out the eye candy.. just not sure where it is
<n3rdism> jshriver: http://digitallifetv.com/blogs/digitallifetv/archive/2006/06/22/14230.aspx
<solid_liq> forevertheuni: hehe :D
<n3rdism> forevertheuni: its always a codec thing lol
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, :/ dunno..vlc is finishing installing
<solid_liq> you want eyecandy for KDE, try Baghira!!
<jshriver> using gnome
<jshriver> the one reason I wanted to use XGL is because of the cubic window changing...
<jshriver> hwo do I do that?
<WillieDaPimp> richiefrich, yea, but i mean...." What is a terminal " is insane
<forevertheuni> vlc is working
<forevertheuni> fine
<knapper> Flannel: Can you help me do this guide? (mouse guide)
<n3rdism> jshriver: turn on your distort screensaver; take a few hits of acid; enjoy.
<forevertheuni> what's the package for mplayer?
<jshriver> lol
<Corporal_Dirge> What's eye candy? I keep hearing that.
<richiefrich> WillieDaPimp then i think M$ will be a better solutionm
<jshriver> things pleasing to the eye
<jshriver> like graphic effects etc..
<Corporal_Dirge> forevertheuni, umm, I used the synaptic gui and searched.
<n3rdism> its the tightness in your pants when you first view a 64bit irc chat
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, what?
<jshriver> kinda confused.. is that all xgl is?
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, I search with adept..but I only have kmplayer
<jshriver> I could do OpenGL before.. even on my old debian system.. confused
<jshriver> thought it was supposed to change how things worked in the UI
<Corporal_Dirge> forevertheuni, I used the gui and search so I don't know the package name.
<torpedo|dog> jshriver: xgl is using OpenGL for your windowing
<jjohn> solid_liq   Did I PM you?
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, ok..but I wanted xine to run it too
<torpedo|dog> It's more than that, but that's the Cliffs Notes
<Flannel> knapper: sorry, I don't even have a mouse.  heh.  I just know of that page
<forevertheuni> it runs it in my other pc :/
<forevertheuni> bahh going to bed now
<Corporal_Dirge> forevertheuni, Tried installing the w32codecs package?
<richiefrich> err who doesnt know what 'eye candy' is ?
<n3rdism> jshriver: it puts screen on a 3d platform; makes windows have ceizures and generally bloats your epenis some side effects are unlisted. ask your doctor before recreational use
<Corporal_Dirge> I don't know if that would help
<forevertheuni> Corporal_Dirge, hmmm good idea...that's in what?multiverse?
<Phoenix786> anybody know about the xorg.conf file?
<Corporal_Dirge> yeah
<forevertheuni> ok tnx
<forevertheuni> going to bed
<Ngtmagicks> Phoenix786, like what?
<jshriver> how do you do the cube thing?
<Phoenix786> multi monitor
<Phoenix786> im trying to do dual monitor on one card
<knapper> Flannel: We'll I got it all working, except... middle mouse is acting like right-mouse button (right click) and right click is doing nothing (acting like middle mouse- mouse 3)
<Ngtmagicks> Phoenix786, sorry can't help you there.
<knapper> Flannel: Any ideas on how to switch them?
<Corporal_Dirge> forevertheuni, http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia
<Phoenix786> thanks anyways
<n3rdism> corporal_dirge: he logged
<acad> i hate ubuntu
<knapper> Flannel: Also, do you know how I can make it so that xmodmap is executed on boot instead of having to do it manually?
<acad> it is so damm buggy
<n3rdism> o.o;
<WillieDaPimp> acad, then why use it ?>
<jshriver> hrm transparency doesnt seem to work in the Terminal
<acad> i don't
<jshriver> still jerky, and displays the background rather than the underlying window
<WillieDaPimp> acad, then why are you here?
<acad> because i'm checking it out
<n3rdism> trollllllllllllll
<WillieDaPimp> acad, what do you use?
<n3rdism> acad, go to bed ^^
<Ngtmagicks> acad so instead of insulting off the bat...
<acad> no, i'm just frustrated because i discovered a bug * that has been confirmed *
<jshriver> or is the terminal transparency only in a specific term app?
<acad> sorry, not meaning to troll
<Corporal_Dirge> acad, I found a couple too... in Windows.
<acad> everybody has issues no matter what os they use
<acad> yea,  they all do
<Ngtmagicks> acad only in certain apps
<Flannel> acad: so, it's been confirmed.  It'll get fixed.
<n3rdism> exactly
<acad> as i said, i'm frustrated,  i don't really hate ubuntu
<acad> yea
<n3rdism> you hurt its feelings man; appologize or youll have a tribe of angry nigerians after you
<Corporal_Dirge> acad, help us find more ;)
<WillieDaPimp> acad, i use gentoo and i have hardly any bugs, and if there is any that pop out i squash them immediatly
<ivis> please help me i remove gnome panel when i minimize windows i don't see he
<ivis> help
<acad> it has to do with umask in profile, apprently this is a bug as it only works with tt2,3 or something
<acad> WillianDaPimp my issue is that i'm trying to help someone else ubunut up and running and it is being a pain
<ivis> Help plz
<ivis> please help me i remove gnome panel when i minimize windows i don't see he.
<Corporal_Dirge> he?
<n3rdism> ivis: i would suggest a reboot
<ivis> i try
<Flannel> ivis: go to the bottom of your screen, right click "add panel" then on that panel right click "add to panel"
<dasGewitter> Can anyone help me with wireless PPPoE setup?
<n3rdism> wireless *cries*
<dasGewitter> haha, well, it shouldn't be too hard. I'm just not understanding why I'm not getting internet access
<Ngtmagicks> wireless pppoe?
<dasGewitter> Alright, so I worded that wrong.
<n3rdism> ok youll need 2 dixie cups and a really long piece of string
<dasGewitter> The adsl router does the pppoe auth, I have a wireless router hooked to one of the ports.
<dasGewitter> The wireless ip is set to 192.168.2.1, and the adsl router to 192.168.1.1
<dasGewitter> I connect to it fine, just no internet access
<linopil> dasGewitter: so wireless is the problem ?
<n3rdism> so its probably in between then
<dasGewitter> correct.
<Ngtmagicks> and your using what auth and is the router setup to allow internet access to that ip and mac address?
<n3rdism> try resetting the modem
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I set up SCIM to use multiple languages?
<linopil> any security defined
<dibblego> I have an old Compaq, and when I boot the Dapper CD I have no mouse or keyboard - simple problem?
<n3rdism> dibblego: usb or ps2?
<dibblego> ps2
<n3rdism> ug
<dasGewitter> ngtmagicks: Well, I was trying to add a second DHCP client, so that the wireless could use DHCP
<dibblego> n3rdism, why?
<Ngtmagicks> dasGewitter, so your using dhcp from the dsl to the router?  or so that the wireless could assign dhcp?
<Corporal_Dirge> Who asked the mouse question about the MX-whatever?
<n3rdism> dibblego: i dont have much experience with ps2 i/o >.<
<Corporal_Dirge> Probably a xorg issue.
<Flannel> Corporal_Dirge: knapper did, mx1300 or something like that.
<dasGewitter> Should the wireless router A) list Internet Connection Type be set to PPPoE B) Should the adsl router allow PPPoE pass-through
<Bonez> i have a fat32 partition mounted but i can not read/write to it from within nautilus, but i can read/write from a terminal. anyone know how to fix?
<Corporal_Dirge> knapper, I found something: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#enable-5button-mouse
<dasGewitter> As of now the wireless obtains an IP automatically.
<Ngtmagicks> yes. to both,  the router should be both pppoe auth and dhcp.  the adsl terminal should allow pppoe pass through without any auth or connection
<n3rdism> bonez: did you try /etc/fstab permissions?
<Bonez> n3rdism: sorry, mistake in my initial text. i can read it but not write it from within nautilus.
<dasGewitter> Should the wireless router be allowed to run DHCP?
<Bonez> n3rdism: yes i have checked them, this is my fstab line
<Bonez> /dev/hda6      /media/d    vfat  codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-1,umask=0 0 0
<Ngtmagicks> dasGewitter, no
<wf> Anyone alive in here?
<Bonez> n3rdism: have also tried this: /dev/hda6       /media/d    vfat  rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000 0 0
<Ngtmagicks> dasGewitter, sorry the router yes use that to assign dhcp
<n3rdism> see the "rw"
<Bonez> n3rdism: yes
<n3rdism> bonez
<Corporal_Dirge> wf = wannabe fansubs? =P
<n3rdism> bonez: add an x to that, but im not 100%
<Bonez> n3rdism: it can't be a fstab problem because i can read/write through the terminal
<n3rdism> bonez: lets check the links the bot provides to make sure lol its been a while
<Bonez> n3rdism: i just can't write using nautilus or thunar
<Bonez> ok cool :)
<n3rdism> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<ic56> Bonez: if you can do something in terminal but not in the GUI, then the problem cannot be with the mounting.  Unless, of course, you are mistaken about being able to do it in terminal :-)
* wf wonders what fansubs is... :S   I noticed I was being impatient it just took some time to connect... :S
<buzzed> any good white box laptops?
<n3rdism> fansubs lol
<n3rdism> google it
<Corporal_Dirge> wf is also a subbing group for anime.
<Ngtmagicks> Corporal_Dirge, ?
<Bonez> ic56: yes that is what i was trying to explain to n3rdism :)
<wf> ah o.k.
<wf> well that's not me. :)
<Bonez> ic56: the partition is mounted ok, but i just can't write to it from within a gui
<Shak-> how does one change the default /var/www document root path to something else in apache?
<Corporal_Dirge> just thought you might be a fan of fansubs...
<Bonez> ic56: and it's weird, because i have another fat32 partition which works fine! (read&write in GUI)
<ic56> Bonez: are you sure you're accessing the same thing in Nautilus as you are in terminal?  Perhaps one is a symlink to something while the other isn't. or perhaps they're completely different things?  GUIs can be confusing.
<Bonez> ic56: 100% sure... it's mounted in /media/d
<Bonez> i can rm files or nano files in /media/d
<ic56> Bonez: another thing to keep in mind is how nautilus decides to display things
<wf> @shak > change your documentroot in your httpd.conf file
<Bonez> but if I try to do it through nautilus or thuner i get no write access
<Shak-> wf: my httpd.conf file is completely empty
<Bonez> ic56: when I open /media/d in nautilus i get a screen full of padlocks :(
<Darth_X> are the new apple macbook laptops worth buying?
<n3rdism> darth_x: get a pro
<Shak-> wf: im using apache2
<dibblego> n3rdism, are there any logs or something I could look at?
<n3rdism> dibblego: im sorry i forgot what was going on lol
<cpk2> Shak-: pretty simple to just apt-get apache
<ic56> Bonez: gnome-conf contains some settings (which I don't fully understand yet) which tell it when to display an icon for a mounted filesystem and when not.  These are *magic* icons that appear not because the corresponding objects are in the directory being viewed but because the config says Nautilus should display them.  Perhaps the malfunction is with the config of those things?
<dibblego> n3rdism, my PS2 mouse on my old compaq machine won't work when I boot with the Dapper CD
<Darth_X> what is the difference between regular and pro? Apart from the pro version being way too expensive, like twice the price of other laptops with same guts inside
<n3rdism> !ps2
<ubotu> I know nothing about ps2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ngtmagicks> ic56 sounds like what I'm seeing almost.
<Shak-> cpk2: if I do that will my apache2 uninstall and apache 1.3 install?
<Bonez> ic56: not too sure, however even when I run nautlius or thunar as sudo, I still can not write to the partition, and it tells me in the permissions that I am the owner of the files... go figure? :P
<n3rdism> dibblego: sorry bout that im pretty out of it; ill look into it
<cpk2> Shak-: no, i have apache2 and apache
<dibblego> n3rdism, no problem thanks
<mboso> i'm trying to install compiz, but apt is having trouble finding the version of libsvg-cairo it needs. i'm using deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main as my repository
<ic56> Bonez: another possibility is that Nautilus is somehow not up to date with teh state of your filesystems.  Try shuttting down X and restarting it.
<roostishaw> anyone, what command do i use to recursivly give read/write/excute permissions to me, the current user?
<Bonez> ic56: been there, done that :( the only other thing i have had suggested to me is to boot into windows and run a chkdsk
<Shak-> cpk2: well, how can I modify the document root on apache2?
<Shak-> cpk2: I tried changing the DocumentRoot option in sites-available/default, but that gave me an error page in my browser apge
<wf> Could anyone tell me how could I figure out if ubuntu can see my hd using the live cd?
<n3rdism> dibblego: found an interesting article http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2037
<n3rdism> dibblego: googles yer friend :)
<dibblego> n3rdism, cheers
<roostishaw> anyone, what command do i use to recursivly give read/write/excute permissions to me, the current user?
<Ngtmagicks> wf is the live cd not automounting your hdd?
<ic56> Bonez: chkdsk is a good housekeeping plan.  But it wouldn't explain this behaviour.  Nautilus shouldn't really know anything about filesystem corruption.
<roostishaw> on a specific folder
<wf> euhm I don't see it showing up anywhere. :S
<cpk2> Shak-: i think apache.conf
<cpk2> err i mean apache2.conf
<Bonez> ic56: yes this is a good point. I am thinking of moving all data over to another drive and reformatting it as ext3 anyway, so maybe i'll just take the easy way out and do that? :)
<n3rdism> alright folks; im off to pass out lol. i cant believe oblivion still isnt done >.>
<Ngtmagicks> wf: oh..nothing in admin>drives?
<RawSewage> I have an Audacity question:  how do I install more NYquist plug ins?  I put them in the plug-ins folder, restarted Audacity, but they didnt appear in Audacity.  Does anyone know how to add more PLUGINS
<Shak-> cpk2: I cant find any parameter in that conf file
<roostishaw> anyone, what command do i use to recursivly give read/write/excute permissions to a specific folder to me, the current user?
<ic56> Bonez: spend some time in gconf-editor looking at settings that affect Nautilus.  See if you can make some sense of them.  The GNOME documentation might help, though I haven't read much of it and cannot affirm it will
<wf> hm grmbl...     /me noob big-time. :(
<Bonez> ic56: thanks for your help!
<ic56> Bonez: yw and good luck!
<wf> But it says it's inaccesible...
<cpk2> Shak-: the readme seems to suggest to just add it in conf.d
<RawSewage> Is anyone typing an answer to my question, or am I wasting my time as usual
<Corporal_Dirge> RawSewage, I just sat down, but I suggest patience.
<linux_user400354> i cant get my ftp server to work. its frustrating because ive tried many things. it works fine for lan use, but on the internet it doesnt. i think it could be because of my isp blocking certain things even though they told me in an email they dont. ive tried changing the port number, but theres no option that i can find for changing the ftp-data port. does anyone know a solution to this?
<linux_user400354> ive tried both vsftpd and proftpd
<cpk2> linux_user400354: you might need to configure your router as well if you have one
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, I dont think anyone knows the answer. its an obscure question
<linux_user400354> cpk2, its configured with port forwarding
<Corporal_Dirge> RawSewage, Rebooted the comp yet?
<linux_user400354> RawSewage, what else would someone need to know?
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, I restarted X
<RawSewage> I'll reboot
<RawSewage> Thanks
<Corporal_Dirge> just to be sure, I would too.
<RawSewage> ok
<wf> It's a real seagate of about 595 MB. :D       Had to install an old one, since my s-ata drive freaked out. :(       But now I want to check if there's anything left on that hd that's worthy of not formatting for ubuntu.       It says it's inaccessible and is vfat filesystem. Can I see files somehow or not?
<cpk2> linux_user400354: you check in services to make sure the port was in there?
<mborohovski> hey guys
<mborohovski> whats the best way to get my ipod working under ubuntu? i mean, it shows up...but is there a way to sync it in rhythmbox? or an easy to to sync it otherwise?
<Ballsy> linux_user, do you have logging enabled for your FTP server?  If so, anything being written to it ?  How about a 'netstat -na' on the server when you're trying to connect to it with a client...are you making it to the server at least ?
<ic56> : ftp-data is normally outbound.  Ie the problem is with the remote clients being behind firewalls.  Are the remote clients using passive or active ftp?
<ic56> linux_user400354: ftp-data is normally outbound.  Ie the problem is with the remote clients being behind firewalls.  Are the remote clients using passive or active ftp?
<Shak-> cpk2: conf.d is a folder.
<mborohovski> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<cpk2> i know add your own file to it
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, I rebooted.  no luck
<cpk2> thats what the readme seems to be saying
<mborohovski> i mean, gtkpod seems to be a pain in the ass, is all.
<Ballsy> I'm trying the Live CD of Dapper on AMD Athlon 64 machine with horrible luck.  Tried the adm64.iso and i386.iso...checksums for both ISOs were good, but when I ran the 'disk check' during the initial Ubuntu startup, it found checksum mismatches.  When trying to fire up the Live CD it dies after 'configuring some drivers...ok'.  Have burned 4 CDs now, using DVD Decryptor and Nero...no luck with either.
<Corporal_Dirge> Are you trying to add in files you programmed or the package?
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, hmm...  could be a permissions thing
<_smd_> Is there anyone here from the peg?
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, I'll try that
<RawSewage> I have a folder of ny files I downloaded
<CarlFK> Ballsy: do you know how to mount -o loop the .iso?
<Corporal_Dirge> 2.29-6 is a package already. just sudo apt-get nyquit if you're trying to get the package
<Shak-> cpk2: add a file in that folder called what, containing what?
<Ballsy> CarlFK, native OS is currently XP Pro :/
<cpk2> or you could just try adding DocumentRoot rootlocationhere to your httpd.conf
<Corporal_Dirge> err nyquist
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, I dont think thats the same
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, Audacity has a built-in thing
<Ballsy> CarlFK, but to answer your question, no.
<No1Viking> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<wf> Ngtmagicks: It is in admin>drives but I can't see any files, could you guide me a bit?
<CarlFK> Ballsy: there is a util for XP ... um...
<shinobi2> how do i configure wifi?
<Corporal_Dirge> Nyquist is a sound synthesis and composition language based on a Lisp syntax. Nyquist is an elegant and powerful system based on functional programming.
<linux_user400354> ic56, does internet explorer and mozilla firefox use passive ftp or active ftp?
<kakalto> is there a command (not shortcut) to restart X?
<CarlFK> Ballsy: my thought was to mount the iso, cd into it and md5sum -check the fiels before burning to disk
<kakalto> I know CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE restarts X, but is there a command for the same thing?
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, Audacity has a built in  Nyquist thing.  It already comes with 6
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, but I'll install that nyquist anyway, and try it
<shinobi2> does ubuntu have more apps? i checked the add/remove menu, there's no C, Java compiler
<tritium> shinobi2: sure there is
<greggory> can someone help me
<CarlFK> kakalto: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RawSewage> I know this wont work though
<linux_user400354> Ballsy, I can make it to the ftp server. Anyone in the lan can make it to the ftp server without problems.
<ic56> linux_user400354: I don't know.  These days, passive is the default in most clients, because it allows the client to live behind simpler firewall rules.
<greggory> i dont know if any has used lkl or not but im having problems locating and using the keymap file
<shinobi2> tritium: why it isn't on the list?
<kakalto> CarlFK: of course. *hits self* thanks.
<tritium> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tritium> shinobi2: ^^
<ic56> linux_user400354: active ftp is the original standard.
<_smd_> is anyone here that live in winnipeg?
<Ballsy> CarlFK, oh....umm....are you thinking of DaemonTools or something?  The idea sounds famil....
<ic56> linux_user400354: what's between your LAN and your ISP?  Is there no firewall at all?
<wf> I live in Hte Netherlands. :p :D
<wf> The that is
<_smd_> wf: that doesnt help me
<wf> I know, I'm just saying it to maybe get some response off of people living in The Netherlands as well... :p sorry
<greggory> can someone help me with a keymap file and how to use it with lkl?
<dasGewitter> yeahhh....so about that pppoe mess
<Darth_X> does anyone live in winterpeg?
<_smd_> wf: thats completely fine.  Do not say sorry
<shinobi2> can someone show me how to config my wifi?  the interface is sit0
<wf> okay.   sorry.   :D
<Ballsy> Darth_X, if I recall correctly, several hundred thousand people live in Winterpeg, so I'd say yes.
<Ballsy> (well, tens of thousands anyhow)
<linux_user400354> Ballsy, burn at a slower speed and if possible use another drive to burn the cds
<_smd_> wf: now that deserves a
<_smd_> :p
<RawSewage> Corporal_Dirge, oh well, thanks for trying.  I'll have to do some more Google research I guess
<mborohovski> anyone use anything other than gtkpod for linux + ipod? id love using rhythmbox...anyone?
<Darth_X> my brother wants to move to winnipeg, but I'm not sure what is out there. I'd prefer to stay here ;)
<Ballsy> linux_user, tried at 4x in DVD Decryptor, and 10x in Nero to no avail.
<Madpilot> Darth_X, ask on #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ca
<x_or> Does anyone here know how I can reinstall postgresql and restore the configuration files and data directories?  I deleted them and am unable to restore now.
<wf> anyways,       no-one in here who can guide me through the process of finding files on a vfat inaccesible hd?
<Bone> hey some assitance please
<Ballsy> Darth_X, I drove through it on my move to Calgary.  The downtown looked pretty modern..........but that's about it.
<wf> x_or: If you deleted them you deleted them, right?
<_smd_> It is cold here.  But I messed up my computer some how.   And what I did to fix my res problem worked.  And now it doesn't and I am IRATE
<Bone> i could have sworn there were different uBunu flavors, i wanna get ubuntu, the breeezy flavor( powered by apt-get) but i can't find it on the site
<linux_user400354> kakalto, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_smd_> what fixed my rex probel mlast time i mean
<greggory> !lkl
<ubotu> I know nothing about lkl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bone> anyone? please help
<wf> Bone: version 5.10 is the breezy version I believe
<Bone> ok
<wf> Breezy Badger
<nightvision> Good evening
<Madpilot> Bone, the names - Breezy Badger, Dapper Drake, etc - are for versions, not flavours. The lastest version is Dapper Drake
<nightvision> I have an odd problem happening with Firefox
<Madpilot> Bone, and all versions & flavours are powered by apt-get...
<Bone> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Bone> there only 6.06
<Madpilot> Bone, yes, get 6.06, it's the latest
<Bone> buti need breezy version, the one with aptget
<Darth_X> are there enough animal names for all required revisions of ubuntu?
<Se7h> Bone o.0 apt-get comes with every version
<Flannel> Darth_X: I'm sure there will be.
<Bone> well, so 6.06, is taht breezy, or what wahts the dela, i thoght there were differnt flavors of ubuntu
<Madpilot> Bone, all versions use apt-get, and Breezy (5.10) is now outdated - Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) is current
<greggory> dapper drake
<wf> So Windows Virtual Fat  cannot be accessed by ubuntu?       anyone a reply? any reply?
<linux_user400354> ic56, there's a configured firewall on my computer. ive disabled the firewall and still no luck. there is a router and modem. the modem may be blocking ports, but i havent figured out a way to get into it after trying many things to do that also. the router shouldnt be blocking any ports with port fowarding enabled.
<Bone> ohh, alright, so there is no more falvors 6.06 has everything
<Flannel> wf: yes, fat can be.
<Flannel> Bone: er, there are flavors, there's ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu.  they all have apt-get
<Bone> am i right?
<Madpilot> Bone, there's still several flavours - Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop; Kubuntu uses KDE, etc
<Bone> ok then
<cyphase> http://www.worldjumpday.org/
<wf> But I would then have to install extra programs, right?
<Bone> thanks im going to download uBuntu
<Flannel> wf: nope
<Bone> i love linux
<linux_user400354> mborohovski, "apt-cache search ipod"
<Bone> window sjust sucks shit really bad
<ic56> linux_user400354: port forwarding enabled?  That screams trouble!
<delgaudio> someone had problems wiv mysqld.sock in installation of mysql?
<nightvision> is anyone familiar with the firefox error, "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<wf> Flannel: So how would I go about it then?
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me what is the difference between ubuntu versions for i386 and amd64, is it only kernel, kernel and sys. libraries or something third?
<ic56> linux_user400354: your LAN is using a private IP space then?
<axa-axa> I'm asking this because, I have amd64 and have ubuntu for i386 and kubuntu for amd64, but kubuntu doesnt have that many packages as ubnuntu (gcc, g++...)
<axa-axa> so Im intereset wheter I can install packages from ubuntu-i386 disc or do I have to download ubuntu-amd64.
<greggory> can someone help me configure a keymap file for lkl? (keylogger)
<Madpilot> axa-axa, Kubuntu & Ubuntu have identical packages available...
<Bone> ok, im downloading uBuntu
<Bone> yay
<Ignite_> :D
<Bone> i did have debian gnu/linux
<Bone> but it was kinda hard
<linux_user400354> wf, why is the hdd with vfat inaccessible?
<dibblego> can you install ubuntu-server from the ubuntu-desktop CD?
<Bone> u have to configure everything ur self
<nightvision> it crashes when I load a site with flash
<Flannel> wf: with 'mount', man mount for more information
<greggory> can someone help me configure a keymap file for lkl? (keylogger)
<Flannel> dibblego: no.  The alternate CD though
<dibblego> Flannel, ok cheers
<wf> Flannel: thnx, I'll look at it.
<axa-axa> Madpilot, I've assumed that myself, but still I cannot find packages  (like gcc) on Kubuntu CD while they are  on Ubuntu CD
<linux_user400354> Bone, google it. theres many mirrors that also have ubuntu iso files.
<MarsRouter> hi
<nightvision> hey
<Madpilot> axa-axa, ah, the different CDs might have different contents; the repositories are the same, though
<Flannel> axa-axa: just enable the online repositories
<MarsRouter> i want to create a network bridge on ubuntu
<nightvision> is anyone familiar with the firefox error, "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<axa-axa> I cannot enable online repositories bevause I need to compile driver for my modem, and to compile it I need gcc, make, kernel headers...
<nightvision> it crashes when I load a site with flash
<linux_user400354> wf, yes it can. why not?
<_smd_> what i did last time was go : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and added in the resolutions i wanted. than saved and it never worked this time.  So i am on low res and feel like i should be blind right now
<nightvision> I thought this was an uncommon error...
<x_or> How do I force a  apt-get remove --purge?
<linux_user400354> ic56, whats better than port forwarding?
<Flannel> _smd_: use gksudo next time, did you restart X?
<Flannel> _smd_: (gksudo vs sudo won't cause it to not change though)
<axa-axa> But ok, I guess I can cope with that, my main question is what is the difference between say i386 and amd64 version, is it only kernel or something else in addition?
<galmaegu> bbq
<galmaegu> *bbq
<farous> nightvision: i have problems with firefox and flash too am using opera know no fuss
<nightvision> hhmm
<nightvision> nice
<_smd_> I did restart X
<nightvision> is there an apt-get command to install opera?
<ic56> linux_user400354: are remote clients able to get to the ftp server's password prompt?  If not, then your problem occurs before the issues surrounding data transfer (where active and passive ftp diverge).  If remote clients are able to login but are unable to get a list of files or download a file, then the problem is with the data transfer mechanisms.
<Madpilot> nightvision, look for it in Application->Add/Remove Apps
<_smd_> I did EXACTLY what I did last time to make the res higher and it never worked
<nightvision> okay
<nightvision> thanks
<farous> nightvision: go to opera website and add the extra repos for opera
<linux_user400354> ic56, im not sure what private ip space is. computers on my lan have ips not visible to the internet like all lans do. if thats what you are talking about, then yes.
<_smd_> I messed it up some how when i wad trying to get my new ISP to work I dont know what I fd up
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me what is the difference between ubuntu versions for i386 and amd64, is it only kernel, kernel and sys. libraries or something third?
<Madpilot> farous, there is now an Ubuntu-specific repo for Opera
<farous> Madpilot: great did not not that thanx for the info
<Flannel> axa-axa: yeah, just the kernel.
<ic56> linux_user400354: there is no alternative to port forwarding, short of getting more IP addresses.  However, port forwarding complicates the running of servers that use multiple ports -- like ftp.
<Flannel> axa-axa: well, 64bit has some other differences,
<Bonez> what is a good backup program for gnome?
<taigeR> how does main,restricted, universe, and multiverse differe?
<Flannel> !tell taigeR about repositories
<Flannel> taigeR: read the components bit
<Bonez> !backup
<ubotu> I know nothing about backup - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bonez> !backups
<ubotu> I know nothing about backups - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<axa-axa> Flannel, like... ? I want to know whether I can install i386 version and then just install (from repositiory) kernel for amd64.
<Bonez> axa-axa: install linux-k7
<Ballsy> How can I send an kernel param when firing up LIveCD (ie. acpi=off) ?  IS there a break sequence that will let me do so ?
<johnsandman> I need a little help i can in my server, but server cannot connect the internet
<Bonez> johnsandman: what does ifconfig tell you? do you have an IP?
<lmosher> How do I install java to work with Firefox? I just installed java via 'apt-get sun-java5-bin'?
<johnsandman> yes i have a IP because i can remote
<taigeR> what's a recommended sources.list?
<farous> lmosher: you need sun-java-plugin
<lmosher> farous: I don't see that in adept?
<ic56> linux_user400354: by private IP addresses I mean the reserved ranges: 10.x , 172.16-31.x , and 192.168.x  If you want to run an ftp server while using such addresses, you need to learn a lot more about how these protocols work.
<Bonez> johnsandman: do you have a default-gateway set? what sort of internet connection do you have?
<johnsandman> bonez>using ssh 192.168.1.40
<DShepherd> I am trying to run tomboy, but I get this error -->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18339  does anyone know what the cause might be. Thanks for the assistance
<johnsandman> bonez yes even that i have
<linux_user400354> ic56, people are able to get to the password prompt if they use ftp in bash, but using other ways does not work. thats weird.
<farous> lmosher: i donot have my ubuntu box on now so can not check it for you now sorry
<johnsandman> bonez iface is set in the right order gateway is 192.168.1.1
<ic56> linux_user400354: by other ways you mean mozilla?
<linux_user400354> ic56, i can temporarily use dmz instead of port forwarding. then once i have that working, i can i know the only other thing i will have to worry about is port forwarding and that shouldnt be too difficult.
<taigeR> what's a recommended sources.list?
<farous> taigeR: check easysource
<johnsandman> bonez yesterday i installed mutt but server asked for resolveconf and postfix after reboot today I am unable to connect the net
<farous> !easysource
<linux_user400354> Bonez "apt-cache search backup"
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wspinelli> j/#ubuntu-br
<taigeR> farous: what's easysource?
<farous> taigeR: check ubotu post
<wf> How would I create a mountpoint using livecd ?
<linux_user400354> lmosher "apt-cache search java | grep plugin"
<johnsandman> <bonez> yesterday i installed mutt but server asked for resolveconf and postfix after reboot today I am unable to connect the net
<lmosher> ahh ty I found it :)
<linux_user400354> ic56, i tell most people to use a web browser, either mozilla or IE in most cases because they do not have ftp clients.
<johnsandman> >bonez> but can stil work from other local machine
<ic56> linux_user400354: running an ftp *server* behind port forwarding is *complicated*.  Google for: ftp-data proxy firewall.  Then spend a few days studying.  You'll need to learn a bit about how IP works
<abbot45> trying to mount a a hard drive to /media/HD250.  do i just type "sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/HD250"
<taigeR> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CarNagE__> abbot45: Depends on your /etc/fstab configuration
<abbot45> CarNagE__, what do I need to put in there?
<CarNagE__> If correct information regarding the partition is provided there, you can do it that way
<linux_user400354> wf mkdir
<CarNagE__> Else, you have to specify it with mount
<wf> Hm I tried md... New to unix_sys... :S
<wf> And I tried makedir. :p
<wf> But not mkdir...
<abbot45> ok.  what information to i need to put there if i want to mount that drive?  also have it auto mount on boot.
<CarNagE__> That depends on the type of the partition :)
<abbot45> ext3
<CarNagE__> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb{1,2,...} /media/HD250
<wf> linux_user400354: Is your message to me in red only because you start w/ my name or is it something else?
<CarNagE__> You can only mount partitions, not hard disks
<linux_user400354> wf, because i start with your name
<CarNagE__> /dev/hdb is the second attached E-IDE devide
<wf> okay. thanks.
<bahadirt> goodmorning guys
<linux_user400354> ic56, id rather ask a lug mailing list and linuxquestions.org. i dont have a few extra days to spend aimlessly searching for answers
<bahadirt> I got problems running xserver on ubuntu
<ic56> linux_user400354: ok. have fun!
<Ballsy> linux_user, what kind of router do you have?
<bahadirt> a downloaded iso installation coming with X or not ?
<linux_user400354> Ballsy, 2 routers, dlink and linksys
<Flannel> hangfire: which iso did you download?
<hangfire> regular ubuntu
<humanpersonman> bahadirt, what was the name of the iso
<Flannel> hangfire: er, sorry.  wrong person.
<Ballsy> linux_user, the dlink may/should have a config section called 'Virtual Servers'....have you played with it?
<bahadirt> ubuntu 6.06 server
<Flannel> hangfire: sorry, no idea how I got you. from bahadirt ;)
<linux_user400354> Ballsy, yes, its the same as port forwarding
<bahadirt> I tried "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<humanpersonman> yes, when it boot, it gives you a command prompt right?
<Flannel> bahadirt: nope, no graphical system in that.
<wf> So, "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/huh busy
<wf> "       If I just type mount my mounted device is not there so I guess /mnt/huh is busy, how can this be?
<bahadirt> package ot found
<hangfire> np
<DShepherd> I am trying to run tomboy, but I get this error -->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18339  does anyone know what the cause might be. Thanks for the assistance
<bahadirt> what shld I do now ?
<Flannel> bahadirt: did you enable web repositories?
<humanpersonman> bahadirt, do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<bahadirt> ah ok let me try
<bahadirt> cldnt fidn package ubuntu-desktop
<bahadirt> this is server version
<Flannel> bahadirt: did you enable web repositories?
<humanpersonman> bahadirt, you musn't be connected to the web
<bahadirt> so that maybe no visual packages inside
<bahadirt> ?
<bahadirt> shld I donwload and install xubuntu or kubuntu
<bahadirt> to make it easier
<bahadirt> ?
<linux_user400354> wf, you cant mount a whole a device. you must mount a partition on a device. an example of a partition is /dev/hda1. /dev/hda refers to your entire harddrive.
<Flannel> bahadirt: you don't need to.  You can install them from the internet.
<bahadirt> flannel : how ?
<Flannel> bahadirt: do you have your repositories enabled, other than the CD?
<bahadirt> I am not connected
<bahadirt> well. I got no clue :(
<Flannel> bahadirt: ah.  I see.  You'll need to download the *alternate* iso.
<humanpersonman> bahadirt, if you can get connected to the internet, you can just do that command or do 'sudo aptitude install (X)(K)(U)buntu-desktop' depending on which you want
<CarNagE__> abbot45: ...?
<Flannel> bahadirt: the desktop iso doesn't always act nicely as a repository.  download the alternate, of whichever flavor you finally decide
<wf> linux_user400354 You're great muchos gracias. :D
<Darth_X> hey
<linux_user400354> wf, de nada
<axl000> is a program like bsplayer for linux? i need to load subtitles (srt)
<bahadirt> I connected the network cable but still I am not connected to the internet
<bahadirt> I gotta do something else I guess
<humanpersonman> bahadirt, do this 'ping google.com' to see if you are actually connected
<linux_user400354> bahadirt "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<garryF> bsplayer?
<bahadirt> trying
<garryF> !bsplayer
<axl000> yes man
<ubotu> I know nothing about bsplayer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<axl000> lilke bsplayer
<andy-> Anyone use FrostWire?
<axl000> is a program like bsplayer for linux? i need to load subtitles (srt)
<garryF> !info bsplayer
<ubotu> Package bsplayer does not exist in dapper
<linux_user400354> axl000, mplayer
<andy-> axl000: try VLC player.
<DShepherd> andy-: i do
<bahadirt> :( failed
<bahadirt> network unreachabne
<bahadirt> le
<axl000> vlc player dont load subtitles
<axl000> not load subs
<andy-> DShepherd: does it use up 100% cpu for you? heh
<genceleci> hi all, do you think it is safe to use universe repositories?
<wf> So can I install ubuntu while in ubuntu from livecd, installcd in my other cdrom drive?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt "lspci" and see if ubuntu finds your network adapter
<DShepherd> andy-: .. hmm not sure.. havent checked really
<garryF> there is also ifconfig
<andy-> DShepherd: its weired, I installed the java it requires, ran it, and its eating up all the resources.
<wspinelli> i have a network  three pcs
<bahadirt> linux_user: ethernet controller - realtek - unknown device
<bahadirt> seems something wrong :)
<DShepherd> andy-: ok
<abbot45> ok.  i got my fstab entry correct and have the HD mounted, but it's not showing up in "Places" and the icon isn't on the desktop.
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, i would search www.linuxquestions.org to see if anyone else has the same network adapter with the same problem and how he or she fixed it. you probably need a driver.
<axl000> i need a video player to load subtitles (srt) and play divx
<axl000> please
<axl000> mplayer crash
<bahadirt> brrrr
<bahadirt> oki mate
<bahadirt> checking
<humanpersonman> ax, go with vlc
<wspinelli>  windows x ubuntu dont work in network
<humanpersonman> ax, although I don't know if it loads subtitles
<wspinelli> windows asks a login
<axl000> vlc not load subs
<darekdmp> a jakies polaki tu som?
<garryF> Hmmm, this is worrisome. I got an alert that there is a new kernel but there is no updated nvidia driver. Has anyone tried the updates and do they work with the current nvidia driver? Card is an nvidia 6800 Ultra agp.
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, you could always switch network adapters from another computer that uses xp
<wf> So 1057 Cylinders, 16 Heads, 63 Sectors - 545.5 MB       Any specific filesytem perfect for this type of device?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, unless the network adapter is part of the motherboard, not a pci card
<bahadirt> linux_user : ethernet on board
<nvez> !yes
<ubotu> I know nothing about yes - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bahadirt> but I have another one, pci
<bahadirt> shld I plug in that one ?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, yes
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, it may show up as eth1 instead of eth0
<bahadirt> ah ok but ubuntu will make plugandplay ?
<bahadirt> when I restart the system
<bahadirt> ?
<garryF> I'd use the default partitioning it uses, if you want to install grub elsewhere than the MBR of the first drive the OS sees than you'll need to get the iso for the alternate install cd.
<watson540> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<wf> Just4facts, Anyone else in here working from a about 545 MB(or less) HD?
<garryF> Info totem
<watson540> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, ubuntu uses hotplug. i can install ubuntu on one computer, take the hardrive out and put it in another computer, and then use ubuntu on that computer.
<noiesmo> verbose, hey got that system sorted
<garryF> !Info totem
<ubotu> totem: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<richiefrich> omg why totem?   vlc  or mplayer
<bahadirt> woaww thats pretty cool mate. now will try
<watson540> just trying to get totem to work it bothers me
<watson540> it always seems to be the default player and ive never tried it cause i dont like to bother with it
<cpk2> watson540: for sound files?
<watson540> nah, video
<ernz> Hi everyone, is there any way of recovering data from a drive where the partition allocations have been wiped?
<richiefrich> watson540 u are fighting a losing battle
<cpk2> watson540: you could try xmms, its a winamp clone
<darekdmp> a jakies polaki tu som?
<noiesmo> verbose, as i said yesterday aptitude broke it it had removed firestarter when i reinstalled it everything worked again. but I was able to smb to another box to get firestarter deb to affected system
<cpk2> watson540: mplayer?
<genceleci> bahadirt turkce biliyor musun?
<Cooner750> ubuntuguide.org recommends to use this sources.list for extra repositories: http://pastebin.ca/92106 , which one of those contains the sun-java5-bin package?
<cpk2> watson540: mplayer is really good for video
<watson540> i didnt say i need a vdeo player i just said i want totem to not complain about missing codecs
<richiefrich> watson540   i really suggest   vlc, mplayer, xine
<linux_user400354> watson540, install totem-xine
<vinboy> how do I search for a package using command line?
<richiefrich> apt-get search
<CarNagE__> apt-cache search
<genceleci> bahadirt do you know turkish?
<linux_user400354> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk2> Cooner750: I think universe has the sun java
<linux_user400354> !restrictedformats > watson540
<watson540> richiefrich: i have all of those, its not a mater of my preference,m i just want to see the dang thing work
<ernz> Enniebuddee?
<watson540> geez
<watson540> at least read your backlog before having the bot send me a msg.
<richiefrich> watson540 i guess u arnt understanding... it wont.. but good luck.. helix is the same way
<lmosher> I"m having trouble getting the firefox flash plugin to work. I installed libflash-mozplugin. i'm using homestarrunner.com as an example and it crashes every time I click 'skip intro'
<watson540> well why would the default player in ubuntu not be able to work?
<wf> euhm, there's no commando unmount?
<cpk2> watson540: use apt-get to install the sun java
<linux_user400354> watson540, you may need w32codec, you definitely need totem-xine
<vinboy> thanks
<watson540> cpk2: huh who said anything about java? i have that
<Flannel> wf: umount
<linux_user400354> wf umount
<wf> a
<cpk2> oops wrong person
<richiefrich>   crap hmm cause they have that  restricted formats
<ernz> Whats the issue Watson540?
<cpk2> that was @ cooner
<wf> pure logic... :D
<farous> !cli > wf
<richiefrich> watson540  hmm cause they have that  restricted formats crap
<watson540> nothing i came in and did my thing i only asked a question when i was asked something its alright..really
<ernz> Oh, OK.
<ernz> Anyone able to assist a semi-noob with a couple of issues?
<richiefrich> ??
<noiesmo> !anyone
<deFrysk> anyone?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wf> farous: !cli > wf       :S       me muchos unix-noob
<richiefrich> whats the issue ??>?
<ernz> Righto, here it goes.
<bahadirt> genceleci : of course, I am Turkish :)
<farous> wf you should get a message from ubotu on command line interface cli
<richiefrich> u need to ask to get answers
<wf> ah okay, LOL, that's correct...
<bahadirt> linux_user : I plugged in the pci eth card
<wf> big-time irc-noob to.
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, did you reboot?
<bahadirt> yep
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, do you have x installed?
<bahadirt> that's the problem mate! I am not sure
<bahadirt> I wonder if it comes with the downloaded iso
<bahadirt> 6.06 server
<wf> Long time ago I used to be on IRC, with mIRC,tribe7 or something like that. But 've bene off for a long time...
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, no, it does not
<bahadirt> what shld I do now?
<bahadirt> to run x
<ernz> My dad currently runs Windows. He has 2 physical HD's, an 80GB and a 120GB. Windows is on hda, hdb has backed up files on it. I booted using a genuine Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS disk, and tried to install as Dual Boot.
<richiefrich> ernz ok go on
<farous> bahadirt: try ifconfig will tell you what is the symbolic name of your card
<noiesmo> ernz, yes go on
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, if you have it, it will come up with the command "startx"
<fuffalo-> what is the default password for root on an ubuntu install
<linux_user400354> bahadirt or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<torpedo|dog> fuffalo-: Root is locked.
<DShepherd> fuffalo-: there is noe
<richiefrich> ernz it wont bootl windows ? right
<Flannel> fuffalo-: ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default
<wf> fuffalo: use "sudo su -"
<DShepherd> none*
<Flannel> wf: no.  He has no need to be root.
<torpedo|dog> fuffalo-: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bahadirt> ok trying mate
<wf> Hm okay. :P
<linux_user400354> to use root "sudo -i"
<richiefrich> or
<richiefrich> sude -Hs
<ernz> hdb has 80+GB free, so I just partitioned manually, and used the remaining free space to create a swap (700MB) and a ext "/" partition of the remaining space. All seemed OK, we his apply and it came to an error message part way through and said creation failed.
<Flannel> or, just use sudo for each command, which is probably what you want anyway
<richiefrich> naw i have a root term open all the time
<andy-> Frostwire crashed, @#!$
<rayston> hello all
<ernz> Now the drive has 3 paritions on it, all apparently "Unformatted" and I can't mount any of them using the Live disk to retreive the info.
<rayston> is there a way to have synaptic start installing stuff to a different hard drive?
<wf> So 1057 Cylinders, 16 Heads, 63 Sectors - 545.5 MB       Any specific filesytem perfect for this type of device?       Ext2, Ext3 or Reiser... ?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, are you asking me how to install x?
<ernz> Was that question to me WF?
<ernz> richiefrich: sorry, yes it does still boot windows from the C:\ (hda) drive
<wf> anyone thinking (s)he has something to add.
<richiefrich> ernz so u mean  that the liveCD/installer failed?
<Beawolfe> Need some help mounting win xp and spare HD in Ubuntu .....can antone help?
<wf> ernz: Oh, srry no, it's not about your hd, but about mine.
<bahadirt> linux_user : no, I just ask whether I shld install xubuntu or kubuntu ?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, try disabling the network adapter on your mobo in the bios settings, and use software called ethtool to figure out which device the pci card is.
<bahadirt> yeah That wld be a good idea sir.
<ernz> richiefrich: The partitioning section of the install failed in the LiveCD mode, and aborted the partition prematurely.
<Generic> can anyone recommend a music player that's not Amarok, Banshee, or Xmms?
<Flannel> !tell Generic about players
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, i would install neither. i would get ubuntu with gnome, but if i had to choose from one of those 2, i would get kubuntu
<ernz> wf: No problem. (I was wondering where you got the Cylinders and Heads there!!) :)
<Generic> thanks
<Generic> Amarok isn't functional and nobody knows why and xmms crashes/freezes on me
<harris> does anyone know how to edit the grub menu when you boot your computer?
<harris> I know it's the boot.ini file in windows
<harris> but i don't know what the file is in linux
<Imme-emosol> ernz: I don't think you should make 3 partitions on a 545 MB hd... ;)
<linux_user400354> bahadirt xubuntu runs on slower computers and uses less resources, but its software is crappy compared to kde software
<garryF> sudo gedit /etc/boot/grub/grub.lst in a terminal
<farous> harris: /boot/grub/menu.list
<noiesmo> harris, /boot/grub/menu.1st
<harris> thank you all
<Flannel> garryF: gksudo gedit
<deFrysk> linux_user400354, excuse me ?
<ernz> Imme-emosol: Especially when on of the partitions should be 2GB! :D
<garryF> Flannel Either works, but for curiosity I'm going to try gksudo ....
<ic56> ernz: when you boot from the Ubuntu liveCD, what does fdisk report about your partitions?  More importantly, did you undertake resizing?  If so, what type of filesystem was the original hdb?  NTFS or FAT?
<Flannel> garryF: gksudo is for graphical apps, NO difference experience wise, just won't corrupt stuff.
<linux_user400354> deFrysk, i would rather have kde then xfce any day unless i really have an old junker or am running a server with a big load, but in that case i would use ubuntu without x installed
<Imme-emosol> Any advice on filesystem? Stability would be nice. Not like my crappy s-ata who died out on me.
<ernz> ic56: I did resize, yes, and the original FS on hdb was NTFS
<deFrysk> linux_user400354, not everyone would agree
<kintaroOe> hi guys.. I have a question..do i need to install X Windows System and Gnome Desktop Environment or just the X Windows System to run vmware guest OS are windows xp and 2003?
<jerinx> Hi,blh knlan ga?
<linux_user400354> rather than*
<ernz> ...I feel a plumbers estimate noise coming on here....
<ic56> ernz: did the resizing complete successfully?
<deFrysk> linux_user400354, so dont tell people whats crappy and whats not
<garryF> Flannel Oh nice. thanks!
<linux_user400354> deFrysk, right. cant get everyone to agree on lots of things. everyone has his or her own opinions on whats better.
<ernz> Not a clue ic56, the process ended with a useless error message and then went back 2 steps in the process without asking me
<Shak-> the files/folders on one of my mounted partitions are user root and group plugdev, im trying to change the owner but I get a "operation not permitted" error, even as root?
<garryF> Whatever works, is what I say.
<deFrysk> linux_user400354, pread your opinions in #ubuntu-ot
<Bonez> kekek
<bahadirt> linux_user : then where can I download xserver ? only from the system connecting the internet ?
<linux_user400354> deFrysk freedom is speech is everywhere i go, not just #ubuntu-ot
<linux_user400354> freedom of speech*
<garryF> !info xserver
<ubotu> Package xserver does not exist in dapper
<ic56> ernz: the resizing process ended with an error message or the partitioning?  Or did the app you were using have you supply both simultaneously, leaving you unsure as to which parts got completed and which didn't?
<Imme-emosol> If my firefox would not hang up every time I would search for filesystem, but since it does I'm asking all of you.
<Flannel> !info xserver-xorg
<garryF> Hmm, can never remember if it's /mesg, or /mesg ubotu.
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<farous> garryF: you mean xserver-xorg ?
<garryF> farous Yep.
<linux_user400354> bahadirt are you there anymore?
<ernz> I would have to opt for the "Unsure" option there buddy. Yep, door #3
<Shak-> anyone got any idea why I cant change ownership of this mounted partition even as root?
<harris> how do I  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<garryF> Linux and Smirnoff don't like eachother.
<linux_user400354> harris vim
<Bonez> harris: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Imme-emosol> Shak- could it be 'cause it's mounted?
<bahadirt> I am here
<Imme-emosol> Shak- or am I babling then?
<bahadirt> I disabled the on board lan
<garryF> While its mounted, you cannot change ownership.
<deFrysk> harris use gedit if you are not familiar with vim
<bahadirt> pci lan seems okay but fails to ping
<bahadirt> damnnnn
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, okay how? fails to ping what?
<garryF> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> huh? Silly all knowing bot.
<ic56> ernz: ok. I've never done resizing, but I'll hazard a guess that the resizing was successful but the partition conked out.  Boot from the liveCD, get yourself a command line, then use "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb" to see the partition table on that disk.  the NTFS partition should have code 7.  If it doesn't, change it to 7, and see if the filesystem is clean
<garryF> Is it wireless?
<orbin> are there security.ubuntu.com mirrors?
<bahadirt> !help xserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about help xserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Imme-emosol> linux_user400354 what would you rather have(:D) as a filesystem, ext2, ext3 or reiser ?
<Flannel> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bahadirt> !info xserver
<ubotu> Package xserver does not exist in dapper
<linux_user400354> does ubuntu have documentation on lvm or more specifically how to resize logical volumes?
<Flannel> xserver-xorg is the package name
<bahadirt> linux_user : I try "ping google.com" but fails
<harris> deFrysk it want let me delete partions from the menu list using gedit do you have any suggestion?
<bahadirt> pci card seems working now but..
<ic56> ernz: if the filesystem isn't corrupt, then you're good to go -- just change the codes of the other two partitions and restart teh install.  If teh NTFS partition is corrupt, then resizing failed and you're SOL.  If you need that data, you're looking at going sector by sector, in a scrambled disk, trying to re-assemble your files
<deFrysk> harris, delete partitions ?
<deFrysk> harris, what are you doing ?
<harris> partition names off of the grub menu
<harris> edit the grub menu./
<ic56> ernz: there is one last possibility.
<harris> trying to remove entrys from the boot up menu.
<deFrysk> harris use sudo gedit /path/to/texfile
<harris> by editing the grub/menu.list file
<farous> harris you need root priv
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol, i would rather have ext3 than ext2 because ext3 is ext2 + journaling. ive tried reiserfs. i know an engineer who believes reiserfs is the best thing that ever happened. i would personally rather use zfs.
<ernz> I'm listening ic56...
<deFrysk> harris, got that ?
<harris> farous how do I get root priv?
<Flannel> deFrysk: gksudo gedit
<harris> what's the command?
<deFrysk> Flannel, also fine but not needed
<farous> harris: as Flannel said
<garryF> You can remove kernel entries by uninstalling the kernel images and just leaving the ones you want to keep. as for other os's, just put a # before the lines.
<deFrysk> harris, use sudo or gksudo
<ic56> ernz: like I said, I don't know how these repartitioning tools work but, assuming it saved teh new partition table before resizing (which would make no sense but perhaps you encountered a bug) then it's possible that
<harris> k trying now.
<Flannel> harris: use gksudo for graphical apps, sudo can mess things up
<garryF> Like for me, I uninstalled the 386 kernel images because I have a 686
<Imme-emosol> linux_user400354 what is that journaling about then? :S Srry to bother with such stupid questions, but FF won't work nice...
<linux_user400354> bahadirt does ifconfig tell you you have an ip address?
<linux_user400354> what is FF?
<Imme-emosol> FireFox
<Beawolfe> can anyone tell me the command process to permantly mount all partitions at startup?
<Flannel> Imme-emosol: journaling means it does everything atomically, not that it keeps a log of what it's written or anything.  atomically - if you lose power halfway through a write, on the next bootup your files get reverted, instead of left halfway
<garryF> Journeling is a way of keeping track of changes in the filesystem so that if there is a crash, recovery is easier.
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<ic56> ernz: the partition has *not* been resized.  In that case, to recover, you'd change the partition table to reflect a reality of a single NTFS partition (type 7 -- but you can display all the codes from the fdisk menu) spanning the whole disk.  Try that before going in with that sector editor, maybe you'll get luck and all will be miraculously restored!
<jerinx> hi,blh knlan ga?
<orbin> Beawolfe: you need to create fstab entries for each one
<ic56> ernz: and before you change anything, remember to record the existing partition table so you can go back to it if you screw up!
<orbin> Beawolfe: what filesystem are they formmated in?
<Imme-emosol> That sounds nice.   Yeah, firefox won't open more then one page or not at all... so.   I'm taking your word for it though some may not agree. ;)
<bahadirt> checking ifconfig
<ic56> ernz: questions?
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol, i dont think the problem has to do with your file system
<Beawolfe> I have Win XP dive with 3 partitions of NTFS and a Data drive that is Fat32
<bahadirt> linux_user : ip 127.0.0.1
<harris> Flannel thanks a lot, i was able to edit it
<ernz> ic56 - Excellent help. I will try it all later today when I go to fix it. You reckon Fdisk will to the lot, or should I need additional tools?
<harris> now all i gotta do is reboot and make sure i didn't fuck anything up lol
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, not the loop back ip
<bahadirt> we got an isa server and a netwiork here
<orbin> are there security.ubuntu.com mirrors? i tried <countrycode>.security.ubuntu.com but it's invalid
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, the ip for eth0
<orbin> Beawolfe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<garryF> The one page problem is common to a number of browers. The tech of web pages, started out assuming one page output.
<Beawolfe> I really only need to mount the Data drive permantly so I can transfer between Ubuntu and Win XP
<ShaunES> Question: I'm booting a livecd and managed to get to another console.
<orbin> Beawolfe: see that page
<bahadirt> linux_user : when I type ifconfig
<ShaunES> alt-f1 doesn't get me to the main one anymore.
<Imme-emosol> linux_user > no, there's no real problem anymore... I think it's something about the livecd or so. But that doesn't matter.
<bahadirt> inet addr : 127.0.0.1  mask : 255.0.0.0
<bahadirt> no any other ips
<garryF> If that data drive is ntfs, it won't be safe to write to it. You will need to use fat32
<cpk2> ShaunES: try alt f7
<KenSentMe> ShaunES: and ctrl+alt+f7?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, can you paste all of the output in pastebin?
<ic56> ernz: fdisk (lower case) is used to manipulate partition tables.  At this stage, that's all you want to do.  cfdisk is a variant of fdisk that is useful for saving/restoring partition information in bulk (rather than with pen and paper :-) ).  Read the manpages for both tools if you've never used them
<ShaunES> Not responding.
<linux_user400354> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<garryF> I transfer data via usb memory sticks
<ShaunES> It's sitting here spitting out what I can assume is errors.
<bahadirt> pastebin ?
<linux_user400354> !pastebin > bahadirt
<ShaunES> "ide-pmac lost interrupt, dma status: 8080"
<Imme-emosol> ShaunES > System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts
<ernz> I used fdisk under winOS
<bahadirt> !pastebin
<ShaunES> Imme-emosol, it's still booting, as far as I know. It never got to a gui.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ic56> What is winOS?  Is that a Linux distro?
<ic56> ernz: What is winOS?  Is that a Linux distro?
<Imme-emosol> ShaunEs ah okay. lol
<Imme-emosol> anyone familliar with ReactOS by the way?
<ShaunES> "mpic_enable_irc timeout" what's broken?
<bahadirt> linux_user : I am pasting it to your private if you dont mind.. only a few lines
<garryF> In a pinch, I bet pastebin can be used to xfer text data accross os's., just have to write the url down carefully
<ernz> lol - No ec56 - Windows Operating System WinOS AKA Winblows AKA Thorn in my bleeding side!!!!!
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, okay thats fine
<garryF> I wonder if its ok to use pastebin that way though.
<rixth> Where can I get more visualizations for Totem? The ONLY included one "What a GOOM" sucks.
<Imme-emosol> ShaunES Ctrl + Alt + F1 neither?
<ShaunES> Nada.
<Beawolfe> orbin ...........THANX a Million!!!!!! that worked
<orbin> Beawolfe: yw
<ShaunES> I'm in what I can only assume is the log console.
<ShaunES> Since every now and then I get
<ShaunES> "ide-pmac lost interrupt, dma status: 8080"
<ShaunES> "mpic_enable_irc timeout" what's broken?
<ic56> ernz: ah, I've never before seen it called that.  I've seen it abbreviated MS-Win or MS-Windows but never with the words "Operating System".
<bahadirt> linux_user : pasted to prvmsg
<ernz> LMAO - That's for a very good reason ic56
<Shak-> Imme-emosol: what do you mean, its mounted because its just a partition on the drive
<rixth> ernz, lose the aolbonics please
<Shak-> and for some reason I cant change ownership even while root
<garryF> I called it Migraine soft windows
<Shak-> is there any reason for that?
<cpk2> ShaunES: ctrl C might stop it from spitting out errors and give you a terminal to do something
<ShaunES> Nope.
<linux_user400354> bajadort, i didnt get anything
<ernz> rixth: In English?
<ic56> ernz: fdisk under linux is somewhat different from windows.  For one thing, it's command line driven rather than menu driven.  when you start it, it will say "m for help".  Press m to see a list of commands
<Imme-emosol> Shak- is the pratition mounted?
<bahadirt> when I do "lspci" : vga comp controller : ATI Tech.: unknown device
<Shak-> Imme-emosol: yep
<rixth> ernz, 'lol', 'lmao' et. al
<rayston> is there a way to have synaptic start installing stuff to a different hard drive?
<solid_liq> bahadirt: you don't have the ati driver for your video card
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, that would be your video card
<orbin> bahadirt: run update-pciids
<solid_liq> bahadirt: try fglrx
<Imme-emosol> Shak- can you u(n)mount?
<garryF> cfdisk is a bit easier to use, but tends to round sizes to the nearest cylinder boundry.
<Shak-> Imme-emosol: uh, havent tried that
<user-land> Hello, how can i change a partition label with fdisk ?
<bahadirt> permission denied / download failed
<ic56> ernz: l = list known partition types will display a table of partition codes you can use.  Use t (change partition's system id) to change a partition's code.
<skavenge> woo
<linux_user400354> user-land "man fdisk"
<user-land> partition labels are not mentioned in man fdisk ...
<solid_liq> user-land: just use fdisk
<bahadirt> linux_user : I paste to your prvmsgbox but seems you cannot read
<solid_liq> user-land: oops, I didn't read fully :D
<Imme-emosol> If I do "man fdisk", to quit man is Ctrl + Z ?
<ic56> ernz: use p to see the list of partitions.  "q" will quit without saving your changes
<ic56>  "w" will write the modified partition table and exit. Read up for more.  Good luck!
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, have you logged into freenode with a password?
<orbin> bahadirt: sudo update-pciids
<ic56> ernz: "w" will write the modified partition table and exit. Read up for more.  Good luck!
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: no, ctrl-z puts it in the background, use q to quit
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol , no just type q
<ernz> ic56 - I see it now, that seems straight forward enough :S - Thanks for your help on that one.
<Imme-emosol> ah, JUST q. :P
<ic56> ernz: yw!
<ernz> Rixth: What's a'do with LMAO, I mean FFS it's not like tonnes of peeps don't use it - LOL!
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: if you've done ctrl-z, type fg to bring it back into the foreground, then quit it with q
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq gracias
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: np
<linux_user400354> solid_liq or he can do a "killall less"
<solid_liq> linux_user400354: yeah, but that's somewhat less elegant
<bahadirt> linux_user : maybe I cannot reach internet bcos of being behind a gateway/isa server/firewall etc.
<bahadirt> ?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, try pinging another computer on your lan
<Imme-emosol> lol
<bahadirt> ok
<solid_liq> linux_user400354: plus it teaches him how to bring a background process back into the foreground and how to use that with ctrl-z
<ShaunES> Why is 6.06 freezing when it loads the GUI?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt try pinging your router if you have one or a modem
<bahadirt> linux_user : I can ping 127.0.0.16
<bahadirt> another client of our network
<ernz> rixth: What's the uber leet penguin friendly mega free alternatives I should be using now? :\
<user-land> solid_liq, can i change the label of a partition without reformatting it ?
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq > yeah, but I think that if I will use unix-system more often I will just switch to another tty to work with...
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, reset your router by putting a needle in the small hole and hold it there for 15 seconds
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: which reminds me, most programs can be put into the background so you can do something with the shell by pressing ctrl-z, then brought back up by typing fg
<solid_liq> user-land: yeah, but you don't use fdisk for that
<user-land> how could i do that, solid_liq ?
<solid_liq> user-land: are you using ext3?
<user-land> yes.
<garryF> I believe that gparted allows renaming of partion labels.
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: you never know when it'll come in handy
<garryF> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<Imme-emosol> why is my "free space not available"?
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: like when you just want to do something in the directory you ran the program in, and it's a deeply nested directory
<romulo> hi, is edgy still broken?
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol, you are out of disk space?
<solid_liq> user-land: are you using ext3 or what filesystem?
<user-land> ext3, yes, solid_liq.
<ShaunES> Oh this is getting retarded. How on earth am I meant to do this when it's freezing when the gui launches.
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: did you use df to check it?
<solid_liq> user-land: then use e2label
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq: true, I'm eager to learn more about the unix-sys, since I'm most probably gone do my utmost best to give up on windows. :D With all their genuine advantage tools... :p
<hd420> where does the twiki dpkg install the LocalLib.cfg?
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq: df ?
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: :D  I gave up windows over 4 years ago
<bahadirt> linux_user : can I download xserver seperately and install from cd instead of downloading ?
<garryF> Edit the /etc/inittab change the default runlevel from 5 to 3 and it will default to a console login, then you can use some text editor to change things.
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: df stands for disk free, use df -h to show disk space in human readable format
<Imme-emosol> linux_user: I'm not out of disk-space, still on livecd, just formatted the hd.
<user-land> solid_liq: e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdd
<user-land> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Bergcube> romulo~  AFAIK edgy is in early stages f development.  As such is is subject to change without notice, and it's in it's nature not to work as a complete or finished system.  Saying "not finished" is the same as "broken" sounds as lack of insight to me.
<garryF> will need to do sudo before editing
<solid_liq> user-land: you need to specify the partition, like /dev/hdd4
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, yes, you would have to download the alternate cd for the ubuntu desktop install(not server install) and then use it as a repository by adding it to your /etc/apt/sources.list and running the command "sudo apt-get update"
<solid_liq> user-land: type mount by itself to see where your partitions are mounted
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq doesn't show up, probably 'cause I unmounted the HD, since I formatted it...
<Imme-emosol> I now have Partition 1 and Free Space.
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: do you know what partition you formatted?  and why are you doing it manually?  I'm curious
<Imme-emosol> And I would be happy if I can habe all the free-space 'cause I can use all I have... :S
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq I formatted Ext3
<Imme-emosol> Did it with disk manager... Not completely manual... :p
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: have you used fdisk to check?
<garryF> Imme-emosol: the default partitioning, does that with  a little set aside for swap.
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: try fdisk or cfdisk
<bahadirt> ilnux_user : but I have the server install. I dont have the desktop install
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: cfdisk is a little more friendly
<user-land> thanks a lot, solid_liq :-)
<bahadirt> do I have to install alternate cd on top of this server install ?
<solid_liq> user-land: np
<bahadirt> linux for human beings indeed :):)
<solid_liq> bahadirt: huh?
<solid_liq> bahadirt: what are you trying to do?
<garryF> Server install is for those use to the command line interface and the commands.
<bahadirt> solid : I just want to run the xserver
<solid_liq> bahadirt: kde or gnome?
<prophet> RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw
<bahadirt> but we found out that it is not included to the 6.06 package
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, no, you dont install the alternate cd on top of the server install. the server install does not come with x, so you will have to get the alternate install and just use a few packages in it to install x, not the entire cd.
<bahadirt> doesnt matter
<Chousuke> bahadirt: it is included.
<bahadirt> any gui will do fine
<prophet> i just took a nap from 7pm to 12AM
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq cfdisk just gives me partition 1
<garryF> YOu will need to install a gui if you haven't already. try startx
<solid_liq> bahadirt: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bahadirt> chousuke : some 5 guys here told me not included
<solid_liq> bahadirt: that's all you have to do
<Chousuke> bahadirt: why did you even install the server install in the first place then?
<bahadirt> and another 5 told me included
<garryF> waht solid_liq said ^
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, x comes with the ubuntu desktop install, not the server install
<solid_liq> bahadirt: and you apparently d/l'd the server iso instead of the desktop one
<bahadirt> yes that's true
<bahadirt> slhd I download and install desktop install ? or alternate install =
<Chousuke> but don't they contain the same packages?
<bahadirt> ?
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: that's what I was guessing it would do from what you said.  Add another partition
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, those commands he gave you wont work if your internet is not working. therefore you have to do what i said to get those commands to work
<garryF> would do apt-get unbuntu-desktop
<Chousuke> bahadirt: no, you just need to do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<solid_liq> bahadirt: I have one of my machines running from a 6.06 install cd, and it installed the desktop
<Chousuke> and wait for a while.
<garryF> er apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if youw ant gnome.
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq I'm doing it sort of manual 'cause I want to install ubuntu under ubuntu liveCD... :p
<solid_liq> bahadirt: just     apt-get install kubuntu
<bahadirt> could not fnd the paclage ubuntu-desktop :(
<PORDO> does anyone know how i can put uris in proper order on my system, so i can ping com.google.www instead of www.google.com (which is backward)
<solid_liq> bahadirt: it'll give you the same.    use kubuntu-desktop
<garryF>  then try what solid_liq said to do.
<bahadirt> E: Couldnt find package kubuntu
<bahadirt> that's his reply :)
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, you are not going to find those packages untill you add the ubuntu desktop alterante cd as a repository in /etc/atp/sources.list or get your internet working
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: ah, ok
<garryF> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.119 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: have you ever done a manual linux install before?
<ShaunES> Question: How do I get a verbose or step by step setup for a livecd?
<lmosher> Some directions I'm following told me to install "dpkg-dev" so that my "archive program" can open .deb files
<solid_liq> linux_user400354: ah, good point! :D
<lmosher> Which "archive program" should I use?
<bahadirt> linux_user : just for the sake of good order, I will format the hdd and install desktop edition
<bahadirt> is that okay ?
<garryF> I reccomend using the alternate cd for installing. Its more flexible
<bahadirt> desktop or alternate
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, sure why not
<bahadirt> whichevet better
<ShaunES> Desktop.
<ShaunES> Er.
<solid_liq> bahadirt: use Kubuntu :D
<ShaunES> garryF, is there any way at all?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt alternate has been tested more so its less likely to have bugs
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq I don't think so... If we think the same about manual... You don't mean that default step by step thin right? I always make the menu believe I'm an expert... :p
<ShaunES> It looks like I need to move "esd".
<bahadirt> I will download alternate cd and burn iso
<bahadirt> then re-install
<bahadirt> from the beginning
<bahadirt> it takes second only, running on Pentium Dual 2.66
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: oh, ok, I meant creating the partitions, copying files over, chrooting in, etc. :D
<solid_liq> bahadirt: nice
<garryF> ShaunES The alternate allows for install of grub bootloader on other than the mbr of the first drive, and some other flexibility during install
<Imme-emosol> solid_liq nope, not done that. :p
<bahadirt> wait for me guys. My return will be fabulous ;)
<ShaunES> garryF, I don't want to install, I want it as a livecd.
<Imme-emosol> Can I use the whole disk or rather not? Leave a little space?
<garryF> Oh. I see. Nm.
<ShaunES> As it is it's freezing on the brown screen.
<solid_liq> bahadirt: I got an amd64 X2 (dualcore) about 8 mo. ago and I already want one with the new intel core 2 duo :D
<swim> is there any application that is able to play wmv's that have drm?
<romulo> theres any channel for edgy?
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: k, I was wondering why you wanted to do that under ubuntu :D
<linux_user400354> !info edgy
<ubotu> Package edgy does not exist in dapper
<jk2> Is Ubuntu install supposed to figure out the display's dpi?
<_3fg> !dvd
<bahadirt> solid : trust me it means nothing at all unless you see the x :)
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<linux_user400354> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<garryF> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linux_user400354> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<solid_liq> jk2: yep
<solid_liq> bahadirt: x-windows you mean?
<bahadirt> yeag
<solid_liq> linux_user400354: could you /msg ubotu instead please?
<Imme-emosol> :P
<solid_liq> bahadirt: I'd notice the diff when compiling software too :D
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, linux without x is always a good learning experience
<Bonez> kekek
<Imme-emosol> So now I see there's more to live then ext2, ext3 and reiser... :S
<solid_liq> linux_user400354, bahadirt: and the only way to run a server :D
<Imme-emosol> GNU HURD :S:S:S?
<ShaunES> Is there any way to shave 50mb off the alternative .ISO?
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: I wouldn't recommend reiser, it always gets corrupted after awhile.  It took over two years for me, but when it did, it SUCKED
<swim> is there any application that is able to play wmv's that have drm?
<solid_liq> swim: nope
<swim> hrmm kinda lame
<solid_liq> swim: you have to use the original win32 codecs to play them period, and they check for drm restrictions
<Imme-emosol> I want the most stable one, one hd-dead is enough... :p   ext3? Or something else?
<garryF> google for linux livecd scripts and you will find you can install a linux system, run the script, and it creates a livecd version of the system. Useful if you are short on drive space.
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: ext3 is always a good choice
<hd420> sod this shite
<solid_liq> garryF: also very usefull for deploying desktops in a small company
<Imme-emosol> linux_user400354 you mentioned something beside ext3. ? What was that again? Does that fs also use journalling?
<garryF> Yep, and I too like ext3 best.
<linux_user400354> zfs, hopefully it will get ported to linux
<swim> solid_liq: I have the proper username/pass for these... I can play them using the cxoffice mediaplayer plugins... but I dont like them
<solid_liq> linux_user400354: yeah, I can't WAIT for that!  :)))
<bahadirt> guys
<bahadirt> one last q!
<bahadirt> now I will either download ubuntu alternate -or- kubuntu
<bahadirt> which one is the right?
<solid_liq> swim: oh, dunno then.  I avoid wmv like the plague
<bahadirt> I will use the computer as mail server
<Imme-emosol> So zfs is not supported a.t.m. ?
<solid_liq> bahadirt: just as a mail server, not a desktop?
<swim> solid_liq: thats sort of impossible
<solid_liq> Imme-emosol: no, it's a new fs from sun
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol, not in linux
<solid_liq> swim: not completely
<garryF> Well, You can actually download ubuntu alternate, install and then install kubuntu-desktop and have the choice to switch between gnome and kde.
<Imme-emosol> ah okay, to compete with ntfs ?
<hd420> this is shite
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol, i dont understand. what is your question?
<bahadirt> but I want to use as desktop as well
<bahadirt> for fun
<Imme-emosol> is zfs Sun's reaction to the ntfs ?
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, you have to decide whether you like kde or gnome better
<garryF> use either, you have your choice.
<Imme-emosol> linux_user: I'm going to format my drive, so that's why I asked. :)
<bahadirt> which is more stable ?
<bahadirt> iac this will act as a server :)
<bahadirt> I dont want crashes and stuff
<garryF> there is a quite a lot of controversy about that.
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol, trying something different is good. you should try reiserfs.
<Imme-emosol> From what I've read I concluded kde is more stable...
<Imme-emosol> ext2 or ext3 IS something different. :p
<garryF> simply changing your /etc/inittab default runlevel to 3 and it will start in command line like a server, if you want to start the gui, then do startx
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, gnome uses less resources than kde. i prefer it.
<bahadirt> ok. I download alternate and install
<bahadirt> that's the final decision
<Imme-emosol> But since it isn't build upon gpl completely like gnome, I prefer gnome.
<bahadirt> some 700 mb :) see you a week later guys
<garryF> hehe, bahadirt
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, why so long. are you downloading on dial up?
<bahadirt> no but limited bandwidth.. 20-25kbits
<bahadirt> of 2mbits adsl
<garryF> holy cow. .... ouch.
<bahadirt> 6 hrs left..
<master5o1> :P
<Bonez> what speed connections to others here have?
<Bonez> i'm just curious
* mneptok wriggles
<master5o1> holy shit...slow
<solid_li> sorry, my connection dropped out :(
<solid_li> bahadirt: are you going to use it as a desktop too, or just a mail server?
<Bonez> solid_li: what speed is your connection
<solid_li> Imme-emosol: no, ntfs isn't that great
<solid_li> Imme-emosol: zfs is the most badass filesystem on the planet, beats EVERYTHING else hands down
<Imme-emosol> Wait a sec...   ext2 or 3 or reiser are not compatible with windows or macos?
<garryF> He did want both destop and server modes
<Imme-emosol> solid_li why's that then?
<solid_li> Bonez: wireless connection
<linux_user400354> lmme-emosol, ntfs doesnt come close to zfs
<Bonez> solid_li: what speed?
<solid_li> Imme-emosol: there's a wikipedia article if you want to see the filesystem comparison chart
<master5o1> im in NZ...2mbps (max here is 3.5mbps) down...and 128kbps (max here is 512kbps) up...
<solid_li> Bonez: dude, it's just 802.11
<master5o1> 19:34
<Bonez> solid_li: k
<master5o1> maybe 35?
<Imme-emosol> solid_li: firefox isn't coorporating, so can't look at that right now... :p
<master5o1> opera :P
<garryF> There is a utility for reading ext2 and more recently ext3 for most distros from windows, but last I tried, it wasn't all that stable.
<Imme-emosol> coorporating = co-operating :S
<garryF> and I forgot the name.
<mneptok> Imme-emosol: there is an XP driver for ext2/3
<GhettoPuNKkiD> can someone help with videolan? my capture device is showing the image then part of it below it?
<mneptok> Imme-emosol: MacOSX only supports HFS, HFS+, UFS, and FAT32
<Imme-emosol> mneptok, macOsX no Fat16?
<mneptok> Imme-emosol: not AFAIK. but maybe.
<mneptok> Imme-emosol: GIYF
<linux_user400354> does anyone know when google is supposed to come out with a web browser?
<mneptok> linux_user400354: "not anytime soon"
<master5o1> Google is being mean...I liked Google better when i was on windows :D
<Imme-emosol> mneptok gimf, but firefox isn't a.t.m. so...
<Imme-emosol> master5ol, why's that?
<linux_user400354> master5o1, why? some google software runs in linux.
<bahadirt> solid : mail server for 2 clients
<jxt> 'lo
<Imme-emosol> master5ol there's a special unix google...
<linux_user400354> mneptok, why do you say that?
<bahadirt> but some 10.000 mails out / 20000 in
<bahadirt> 2000 sorry
<garryF> I am google of borg. ....
<bahadirt> same time I will experience ubuntu so I need xserver
<RedGhost> what is the default path for GCC on ubuntu
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, are the clients paying you?
<Bonez> what speed connections do ppl here have?
<mneptok> Imme-emosol: "About the Mac OS X 10.3.9 Update (Delta) .... Addresses a rare issue in which a file could become damaged when copying to a FAT16- or FAT32-formatted volume."
<crimsun> RedGhost: /usr/bin/gcc
<mneptok> Imme-emosol: so apparently, yes
<crimsun> RedGhost: if you don't have it, install build-essential
<jxt> One question: default GNOME media player is Rhythmbox so keyboard shortcuts refer to it. I use QuodLibet and would like to set it as a default player -- anybody know how? Now I've got QuodLibet, but when I push "Media" on my keyboard -- Rhythmbox is starting. Google found nothing but junk. :/
<garryF> bahadirt: The system should know that your gui choice depends on having xserver, and install it.
<spades> Bonez 60/20 mbps but im at work, 10/2 at home
<Bonez> spades: fark, nice
<jxt> I just bound my "Media" key to "Start media player" in GNOME shortcuts.
<jxt> But I'd like to have media player == QuodLibet
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, put your default run level at 3 and then you can startx when you want to use it
<mneptok> linux_user400354: Google has sunk a lot of money and effort into Firefox and Opera. i doubt they'd do so if they were developing a competing product.
<bahadirt> now downloading alternate cd of ubuntu
<bahadirt> 3 hrs left
<bahadirt> once its here will give a try
<garryF> Hey, not bad progress.
<bahadirt> hope this time startx will work :)
<master5o1> Bonez: In New Zealand, the max speed is 3.5mbps down + 512kbps up...my speed is 2mbps/128kbps ...meh..will change now coz of unbundling
<Imme-emosol> neptok thnx 4 being my alternative browser ;)
<master5o1> :D
<jxt> I thought of using "Preferred apps" but there's nothing about Media player.
<jxt> :/
<mneptok> Bonez: i'm sitting alone on a T1. :)
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, are your clients paying you?
<RedGhost> .. /usr/bin/gcc does not exist and the only gcc packages i can find are gcc-4.0-base which seems to be the documentation
<kameron> a
<Gasolin_> [problem]  Enter GUI login sceen but USB keyboard&mouse can not work. I'm using Dell 2.7G
* mneptok thanks sabdfl
<jxt> RedGhost, whaaat?
<Imme-emosol> You should all browse using amaya :P
<godtvisk1n> I have version 2.0.0beta3 of Gaim, but gaim-otr won't work with it. How can I downgrade Gaim or fix it so that gaim-otr works?
<garryF> In Gome there is an add/remove menu items choice under /applications at the very bottom.
<garryF> gnome
<Seveas> !compiling > RedGhost
<jxt> RedGhost, apt-get install gcc works here.
<jxt> So, anyone knows how to change default GNOME media player to QuodLibet ?
* mneptok jumps up and down on Seveas 
<Seveas> mneptok, ?
<garryF> System/Preferences/preferred applications I think
<jxt> garryF, well... no.
<bahadirt> linux_user : no. we have an ms exchange server in our company
<Hexidigital_>  i need help with my CUPS server... anyone know how i can make it listen on my hostname, not IP address? (also, having a problem accessing the printer, but i'm not sure if that is related)
<mneptok> Seveas: just saying cheerio :)
<garryF> jxt K
<jxt> garryF, there's e-mail client, web browser and terminal emulator. Tried this.
<Seveas> mneptok, weird way to do so 
<bahadirt> most of the clients using that but we had a fight with management and decided to put our linux server
<bahadirt> just for 2 clients :)
<mneptok> jxt: right-click a media file. choose "Properties"
<bahadirt> they are a bit pissed off due to our traffic
<mneptok> Seveas: most everything about me is weird :)
<bahadirt> we sacrificed a 20k$ ibm e-server and built a p-duo here
<RedGhost> i know how to compile the problem is make is giving me an invalid command GCC isnt located in usr/bin and the only repository package is the gcc-4.0-base
<polpak> RedGhost: installed build-essential ?
<linux_user400354> linux is known to be a better server than microsoft 2003 server
<pse> Hi. This isn't ubuntu specific, but I noticed in my router leasing table, all my windows boxes have their hostnames listed, but my ubuntu box only shows up as an IP
<jxt> mneptok, yes, there's QuodLibet, but "Media" on the keyboard still starts Rhythmbox.
<brynk> anyone here know how long it'll be before the vmware player fix is done?
<pse> Any ideas why that might be?
<garryF> !info build-essential > RedGhost
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to forcibly empty the trash? Mines being stubborn.
<Imme-emosol> So what flag do I give tot the o command for cfdisk ? Or should I use something else:S?
<polpak> nicholaspaul: cd ~ && rm -rf .Trash && mkdir .Trash
<nicholaspaul> Thx polpak !
<garryF> Sounds like you Might have to put sudo before that if its like mine, the trash had suff owned by root.
<jxt> mneptok, I want GNOME to use QuodLibet as default media player -- also with keyboard shortcuts.
<garryF> Doh, never mind, it just worked.
<Imme-emosol> Guess I'm going then... Installing from the install-CD... :S :P
<Imme-emosol> Thanks for the help all who did.
<mneptok> jxt: give this a read - http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q22
<ardchoille> W00T! www.tldp.org ROCKS!
<pse> No thoughts on why my router can't detect my box's hostname?
<garryF> wireless router?
<BioGeek> Hey, I have a pdf-related question, but I don't know if this is the appropriate channel...
<jxt> mneptok, yeah great. All media are played by QuodLibet by default, but it's still not the gnome default media player.
<pse> Nah, regular type.
<RedGhost> i cant install build-essential because the internet connection isnt working, and i need GCC to install a package to fix the networking
<pse> Or, yes, it's a wireless router, but the conneciton is wired.
<garryF> ack!
<jxt> mneptok, so what the Nautilus and all the apps open MP3's in QuodLibet when pushing "Media" button on the keyboard still starts Rhythmbox.
<mneptok> jxt: that article describes how to alter GNOME's MIME db to change default apps and behavior
<livingdaylight> BioGeek: do you use ubuntu?
<pse> garryF: It's not.. crucial or anything. It is just weird.
<garryF> !wireless > pse
<RichEd> morning ... has anyone got experience with docking a live notebook while running ubuntu / edubuntu ... should it pick up external mouse & keyboard by itself ? (screen seemed to be instant) mouse & keyboard seemed to hang this morning
<BioGeek> yes, but I don't think it's ubuntu specific
* mneptok stares at RichEd 
<mneptok> you!
<pse> I think you misunderstood. It's all wired. Everything works fine, and it's all dandy. Except the hostname just doesn't show up in the list.
<BioGeek> livingdaylight: namely: can you link to a particular page in a pdf document?
<BioGeek> livingdaylight: or do you know a channel where they can help me better with that?
<ic56> pse: look into the linux box's dhcp config.  /etc/dhclient.conf  Probably setting option host-name will cause it tell your router by what name the linux box wishes to be known
<linux_user400354> BioGeek, "man pdfinfo"
<bahadirt> does postfix come along with ubuntu alternate cd ?
<bahadirt> or shld I download it seperately
<bahadirt> ?
<pse> Ahhhh. I see.
<garryF> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/KPDF/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<pse> Thanks.
<timfrost> !info postfix
<ubotu> postfix: A high-performance mail transport agent. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 901 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<section31> how can i install the latest apache with apt-get..the package that i have from the latest source is using apache 2.0 and not apache 2.2
<cyphase> HOWTO to install Slab (the SLED 10 menu) in Ubuntu: http://ubuntuos.com/2006/07/howto-install-the-sled-menu
<BioGeek> livingdaylight: OK, thanks for the tip!
<cyphase> can we get it into edgy?
<mneptok> bahadirt: do you have much experience with Postfix?
<nicholaspaul> polpak: i'm stil having trouble emptying trash. Can i change ownership of all thats in it to 'me'?
<garryF> !info apache > section31
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-2 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 808 kB
<bahadirt> no any exp. at all :) but I need to install a mail server
<linux_user400354> bahadirt, if it comes seperately, you can download the deb and putting it on a floppy disk, or you can easily add ubuntu server as a repository using synaptic and get it from there.
<pse> Aha. That did it.
<pse> Well, that's... exciting.
<mneptok> bahadirt: you might find Exim to be easier to start with *shrug*
<section31> ubotu,am i going to have to compile it myself
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu,am i going to have to compile it myself - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<livingdaylight> BioGeek: sorry, i'm short on tips
<garryF> probably not officially available for ubuntu yet --- apache2.2
<section31> oops
<section31> haha
<pse> Mystery solved.
<pse> ic56: do you know of any reason why the name isn't transmitted by default?
<pse> Oh.
<pse> Hummm.
<pse> I didn't realize dhcp could assign names as well.
<pse> I guess there's my answer.
<polpak> nicholaspaul: sudo chown -R username:username ~/.Trash
<section31> how can i find a list of installed packages via apt-get
<nicholaspaul> polpak: Thx again!
<garryF> !other users but garryF knows less than he appears. he is more a parasite trying to learn while pretending to help!
<ic56> pse: yes.  By default, the system administrator doesn't care what the box or the box's user wants.  The admin assigns the correct hostnames via DNS.
<garryF> Hmm, can't have fun with Ubotu any more.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pse> Well. Neat. You learn something new everyday. Thanks a bunch.
<pse> Ciao, all.
<ic56> pse: I mean, of course, the site administrator -- not the individual box's admin
<Hexidigital_>  i need help with my CUPS server... i was able to get the KDE print manager to access the CUPS server, but i cannot view the available printers. any ideas?
<mneptok> Seveas: he calls it "fun." we call it "reasons to stab garryF in the face"
<garryF> Bah Sevaas. Need to lighten up, but I won't make that mitake again.
<hyperstream> how do you change your msn nickname in gaim. ive noticed you can set your own alias but it doesnt actually change it to other users who are receieving you IM's
<mpathy> Hi there.. How could I output the compilation options used for a ubuntu package?
<mneptok> hyperstream: you get a new account.
<mpathy> Or is there a website wherer I can look for that?
<mneptok> mpathy: LP?
<hyperstream> why would you get a new account?
<garryF> To much gratituous kicking of regulars.
<mpathy> mneptok: Whats LP?
<hyperstream> i can just jump into windows xp and change it in MSN
<test> Hiya
<Hexidigital_> mpathy::  afaik, the Alias is for you to change the names of others, not vice versa
<hyperstream> mneptok, so why would i get a new account for everytime i wanna change my msn DISPLAY nickname ?
<jxt> mneptok, still doesn't work.
<linux_user400354> Hexidigital_ http://localhost:631
<test> is there a way to change the mime icons in gnome?
<jxt> mneptok, and still -- Media button runs Rhythmbox.
<Hexidigital_> linux_user400354::  it's on a remote server
<mpathy> mneptok: what alias? dont understand.
<mneptok> hyperstream: so you're surprised that a service that is offered by Microsoft has different behavior on Microsoft OSes than it does in apps that are forced to reverse-engineer MS' closed protocols?
<mpathy> mneptok: I want to know for example, if package scponly is compiled with --enable-svn-compat
<Hexidigital_> linux_user400354::  although, i tried that address w/ the server name, and i got a FORBIDDEN page
<test> without recompiling the code i mean.....
<linux_user400354> Hexidigital_ then replace localhost with the servers ip. you will have to have it configured for you to be able to administer the cups server.
<hyperstream> mneptok, how did you get the impression i was suprised?
<mneptok> mpathy: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/scponly/4.6-1
<Hexidigital_> linux_user400354::  ok, thanks... i'll take a look
<test> this is going to sound stupid but what is microsoft?
<hyperstream> why would one have to get a new hotmail/msn account in order to change a nickname ? is my question.
<Hexidigital_> test::  are you serious?
<hyperstream> Hexidigital_,  ROTF
<linux_user400354> test, where have you been all your life?
<test> Hexidigital_: Yeah I'm serious. I stay in alot.
<hyperstream> mneptok, i mean other MULTI chat clients such as trillian and others can do it.
<Hexidigital_> test::  Microsoft is the reason  WE are HERE now!
<x3n0n> i.e. microcrap
<test> The name sounds stupid.
<rob> heh, zealots
<test> I was just curious
<linux_user400354> test, its a company that copies ideas from other companies and makes money from them
<Hexidigital_> test::  btw, Microsoft talk should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic
<x3n0n> heh
<mneptok> hyperstream: t6hey can change how the display name appears to you. but any user can change how you appear to them.
<test> linux_user400354: Okay. Thanks.
<ozzloy> asdf
<ozzloy> f
<hyperstream> mneptok, trillian changes the name so it appears to everyone. gaim doesnt as far as i know and my question once again is can gaim do this ?
<test> back to the on topic question? Is there a way to change the gnome mime icons without recompiling?
<mneptok> hyperstream: http://gaim.sf.net
<wiking> please help me to install plugins for Totem movie player
<mpathy> mneptok: okay.. in http://librarian.launchpad.net/1928543/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.scponly_4.6-1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz in found: ./configure CFLAGS='-Wall -g -O2' --host=i486-linux-gnu --build=i486-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --mandir=\${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\${prefix}/share/info --sysconfdir=\${prefix}/../etc --enable-scp-compat --enable-winscp-compat --enable-rsync-compat --enable-unison-compat --enable-chrooted-binary --enable-passwd-comp
<garryF> Does that work for tells mneptok? Some user names are virtually obstuficated with similar looking characters and are therefore almost impossible to send tells to.
<mneptok> garryF: i have no idea. i don;t use any MS products or services.
<nicholaspaul> When i open the trash, there are 3 folders i cant delete...when I use terminal, ls -a shows nothing. What the?
<mneptok> (well, except input devices. they have some nice mice.)
<mpathy> But is there no easier way? Would be really helpful to have a fast way to check if I can using a ubuntu package instead of compiling it myself
<garryF> mneptok Oops, sorry, I ddin't notice.
<linux_user400354> section31, i dont see a way its possible with apt-get. you could try "sudo dpkg -l"
<test> back to the on topic question? Is there a way to change the gnome mime icons without recompiling?
<wiking> please help me to install plugins for Totem movie player! anybody!
<hyperstream> mneptok, ahh so i dont have to register a new email account yes?
<nicholaspaul> anyone know how to kill the trash totally?
<mneptok> hyperstream: 01:03 < mneptok> garryF: i have no idea. i don;t use any MS products or services.
<linux_user400354> test, replace them with other icons. have you tried that?
<godtvisk1n> Has anyone been able to get Gaim 2.0.0beta3 to work with gaim-otr 3.0.0 ?
<hyperstream> lawl so why did you not state that earlyer? instead of telling me to get a new email account.
<test> linux_user400354: You mean every single icon individually?
<garkoil> hello all
<javiolo> hi
<wiking> please help me to install plugins for Totem movie player! anybody!
<test> garkoil: Hiya
<garkoil> can anyone explain me the meaning of mount -o loop
<garryF> !totem plugins
<ubotu> I know nothing about totem plugins - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garkoil> hola test
<garryF> !plugins > wiking
<ubotu> I know nothing about plugins  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> ack, sorry
<test> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brynk> test, you can change them individually or use a different icon theme
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone.
<Seveas> garkoil, mount -o loop is what's use for mounting an .iso file
<garkoil> oh ok
<ozzloy> test
<garkoil> I didn't get that from the man
<linux_user400354> dont you need fuse to mount an iso?
<Seveas> linux_user400354, no
<brynk> nope
<garryF> Now that's worth saving in my faq Seveas. :)
<linux_user400354> has anyone got gmailfs to work in ubuntu?
<ozzloy> can anyone see what i'm typing?
<test> brynk: i am not sure i want a theme someone else made. Oh have you ever heard of an icon change disabling a mounted drive by chance?
<Seveas> ozzloy, no
<test> ozzloy: Hiya. Can I help you?
<ozzloy> Seveas: thanks
<garkoil> ozzloy, we can what you type
<ozzloy> haha
<ozzloy> sorry test
<test> ozzloy: no problems :)
<brynk> test:no i haven't since that's impossible
<linux_user400354> test, you can make your own theme
<brynk> test: anyway, you can make your own icon theme
<garryF> Seveas:  Does that work without special fstab entries?
<test> brynk: Any idea how difficult it would be?
<ozzloy> thanks all
<Seveas> garryF, sure, see mount's manpage
<drunken-wallaby> i've got a question. i created a small partition (ext3) for which i want that every user on my system can write or read files (just to transfer files quick and easy from one to another account) to this partition. the problem is, that when user A copies a file to the partition, other users can't read this file since it belongs to user A. question: do i need to play with samba to solve this or is there a quick way as well?
<garryF> Seveas Thanks!
<test> brynk: I could swear changing my cd icon disabled it. hmmm interesting.
<linux_user400354> drunken-wallaby "man chmod"
<wiking> garryF, what You mean?
<linux_user400354> has anyone got gmailFS to work in ubuntu?
<hyperstream> drunken-wallaby,  you could set it to like security = share
<hyperstream> like a windows network
<test> I was wondering about setting up local mail too, but wouldn't know where to start. :)
<Alex0r> Whoa, I've been in here all day and I haven't spoken in .. hours
<garryF> wiking Was supposed to send you info on installing plugins for totem.
<OK8> Is it possible to mount NTFS drives with write support using the liveCD.
<linux_user400354> its the software thats supposed to let you mount your gmail space
<master5o1> Microsoft = Microshit or Microcock; Windows = Windoesn't or Winfroze;
<garryF> I don't think so and ntfs linux write support is risky still.
<drunken-wallaby> linux_user400354 i've chmoded the folder 777 already. but newly copied files belong to the user who copies them, though. could this be a thing in /etc/fstab as well?
<test> brynk: Can you point me to a place with theme construction info please?
<drunken-wallaby> hyperstream where could i set this parameter (security = share)?
<linux_user400354> drunken-wallaby chgrp and chown
<OK8> damnit
<Hexidigital_> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Hexidigital_> test::  there, go work on  your mail for a while
<test> Hexidigital_: Thanks, Ask to many questions huh?
<Hexidigital_> test::  no, just helping you set up your mail
<hyperstream> in your smb.conf
<hyperstream> near the top
<test> Hexidigital_: Thank you for the link.
<hyperstream> if you are using the default example etc. when you scroll down you'll see security section
<Hexidigital_> test::  np
<grodius_> Hi my USB drives are not being detected as the right size
<test> Hexidigital_: I'll let you know how it turns out. :)
<Hexidigital_> test::  i look forward to it
<OK8> well is it possible to resize the NTFS partition using gnome partition manager. Yesterday I just got a very informative error just plainly stating "unable to"
<Hexidigital_> is there a problem with the Wiki 's? i cannot get some of the pages to load
<garryF> Probably resizing of ntfs partions via any linux stuff is like writing, still experimental and buggy. Tha'ts my guess that its' disabled by default.
<OK8> it seems that resizing ntfs just fails... hmm can't help it then
<garryF> Hexidigital_: Do you have a url for a particular wiki that don't work for you that I can try? The ones I tried seem to work?
<Hexidigital_> garryF::  nevermind... i got it to work in firefox, but konquerer didn't load it properly
<Hexidigital_> garryF::  ty anyway
<garryF> Hexidigital_ Grats
<test> Hexidigital_: Problem.... I can't find the sas files. :(
<Hexidigital_> test::  sorry, i don't know much about postfix... i dont have a mailserver
<test> Hexidigital_: It's okay. I guess its google time. :)
<sophie_marshall> whenever I run gnome-window-decorator GDM seems to restart
<sophie_marshall> any of u fellas got an idea why?
<nbminh> hello
<whadar> hey... anyone got gmailfs to work? it fails with "mount: unknown filesystem type 'gmailfs'"
<arooni> how can i install flash 9
<arooni> or the equivalent
<bjorn-> hi! .. wow, this channel was larger than the ef-net one :-)
<amadeo1988> I have downloaded Cedega per advice from a friend off bittorrent network, and would now like to install it, it was a .tar file that came with /usr/ /etc /opt folders i was told to cp this to / but only when i do i get an error messege about omitting directories, im new to ubuntu dapper drake and new to linux pretty much, anyhelp would be most appreadiated
<bjorn-> is it possible to make ubuntu copy on select the way I'm used to from redhat? :)
<mneptok> bjorn-: i believe you can do that gconf-editor
<mneptok> +with
<ajayc> !radio
<ubotu> I know nothing about radio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tristan_> Anyone has a USB tuner TV key that work under linux?
<bjorn-> mneptok: thanks, I'll look into that
<whadar> !gmailfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about gmailfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ajayc> can anyone suggest a radio app for ubuntu?
<amadeo1988> I have downloaded Cedega per advice from a friend off bittorrent network, and would now like to install it, it was a .tar file that came with /usr/ /etc /opt folders i was told to cp this to / but only when i do i get an error messege about omitting directories, im new to ubuntu dapper drake and new to linux pretty much, anyhelp would be most appreaciated
<amadeo1988> sorry didnt mean to do that again
<whadar> ajayc - xmms
<ajayc> whadar, a app with which i can browse stations and then listen
<whadar> amarok is good but dont play good with ubuntu...
<ajayc> any other?
<mneptok> amadeo1988: you're asking for help with software that you are using unlicensed. not cool.
<amadeo1988> I dont understand?
<amadeo1988> unlicensed?
<mneptok> amadeo1988: Cedega is not a free product
<whadar> ajayc: amarok has a playlist called "cool streams" which lists radio stations
<amadeo1988> im new to ubuntu, oh? i was told it was.. and was given a link to it
<amadeo1988> to download it
<mneptok> amadeo1988: and "downloading it off BitTorrent" is not the way to acquire a subscription
<ajayc> whadar, get streamtuner
<amadeo1988> is bittorrent bad?
<ajayc> with xmms
<amadeo1988> ive used it before and its worked
<bjorn-> amadeo1988: for downloading software it's bad, for screwing over RIAA/MPAA it's good :-P
<mneptok> amadeo1988: there's nothing wrong with BitTorrent
<nyriador> hi - i'm completely new at using ubuntu, and i need help. i am trying to run easyubuntu, and the application fails to work. i get a long error message in terminal, among which are "errors were encountered while processing - clvm, redhat-cluster-suite & system-config-cluster". Anyone can help? I tried to google the damn thing, to no avail....
<amadeo1988> Well can you help me install it?
<mneptok> amadeo1988: sorry, i like my karma as-is
<whadar> ajayc: you can use as a plugin for xmms?
<esher> http://www.worldjumpday.org
<finalbeta> amadeo1988, their is a bitorrent client installed on ubuntu
<amadeo1988> is there a free alternative to cedega?
<amadeo1988> maybe
<ajayc> whadar, dunno just do sudo apt-get install streamtuner xmms
<mneptok> amadeo1988: you could try the free version of VMWare and run Windows that way
<mneptok> *shrug*
<garryF> nyriador: Easyubuntu seems to be broken lately. There is also Automatix if I recall, its more complicated, but no guarantee of sucess either.
<amadeo1988> how about this wine i keep hearing about
<bjorn-> yes, Wine or VMWare Player which is free ..
<bjorn-> Windows is not free though
<finalbeta> for wine you need to add new repo's, the wine inside the ubuntu repos is way to old again
<ajayc> bjorn-, what actuallly is wine plater
<ajayc> vmware*
<mneptok> yeah, you pay with your sanity
<amadeo1988> i know windows isnt free, im running that in dual boot
<scott_> hey, ive finally got rid of my ati radeon 9600pro (total crap under linux) and got myself a shiny new nvidia 6800gs, what packages should i uninstall/configs to things to do before i remove my ati and put in my nice shiny new nvidia?
<amadeo1988> scott_: Gs is bad brand my friend
<bjorn-> ajayc: VMWare Player for running Windows inside ubuntu, like any other application. It's a virtual machine 'player'
<Toma-> amadeo1988: qemu is better than vmware imho..
<scott_> i have agop
<ajayc> bjorn-, its free?
<scott_> agp
<scott_> so its good
<amadeo1988> toma-_ isit free?
<amadeo1988> scott_: oh i understand
<Toma-> amadeo1988: yep.
<mneptok> Toma-: Qemu is an emulator. VMare is not.
<nyriador> garryF: thanks. I was told to stay clear of automatix, but i'll give it a try. however, i'm concerned that something is broken somewhere in ubuntu - i remember an error message while trying to add/remove applications. i wonder if it all could be related.
<kristian> it there a new ati driver howto coming?
<bjorn-> ajayc: yes, vmware.com ..i'm not sure if you need the vmware server to create hte image though .. but htere are lots of free images there
<amadeo1988> Qemu is it easy for a ubuntu n00b?
<Toma-> amadeo1988: its also, "free as in speech" apart from the kernel module you can use with it
<mneptok> nyriador: i would recommend you stay away from any automated scripts
<Toma-> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Toma-> amadeo1988: have a look ^^^
<amadeo1988> i will
<nyriador> mneptok: yeah. i'm starting to think i'd better....
<amadeo1988> i want to run world of warcraft and fps's on linux thats all
<mneptok> nyriador: those things are the fscking *bane* of my existence. i loathe them.
<finalbeta> xen has announced collaboration with microsoft, perhaps we will be able to run Xp as a guest
<Toma-> amadeo1988: WoW works perfectly under Wine. i wouldnt run any games thu vmware or qemu
<mneptok> nyriador: often time the authors make some *really* bad decisions
<paloyme> what is the extension used in firefox so i can browse websites that require ie?
<amadeo1988> can someone link me to wine, i just looked at sourceforge and the fiels are no longer hosted
<Toma-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<garryF> nyriador I totally agree, yes, it could be related too.
<ajayc> whadar, COOOL its ultimate it allows to record too
<ajayc> :)
<mneptok> nyriador: this is one of my favorite examples of just how stupid those automated scripts can be: "sudo sed -ie '/^%admin/s/ALL$/NOPASSWD: ALL/' /etc/sudoers"
<garryF> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<mneptok> nyriador: that turns off the need for sudo to require a password, but they don't set -e, so if the script fails, sudo will never require a password again. unbelievably horrid.
<scott_> plus amadeo1988 its a 'golden sample' edition with a core clock speed of an extra 100mhz
<cobelloy> hello, does anyone know how to get ubuntu to see my tv tuner card?
<nyriador> mneptok: that's rather dumb... wonder why they'd do that in the first place.
<garryF> Wow That is an issue.
<Toma-> amadeo1988: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<mneptok> nyriador: because often the authors of these scripts are adherents to the Microsoft "features over security and correctness" coding ideals
<nyriador> garryF: if it is related... how do i fix ubuntu? i mean, if error were encountered with processing packages with dpkg.... how do i undo the errors?
<nyriador> mneptok  - kinda defeats the point of being on linux,..
<CaptainMorgan> yay... I love seeing new packages waiting to be updated..
<garryF> Hmmm, I dunno, sorry. I think the scripts are broken rather than your Linux.
<mneptok> nyriador: which is why those scripts are the bane of my existence, and why we do not recommend them ;)
<garryF> The script easyubuntu used to be so handy, tis a shame they fell into such a state.
<nyriador> garryF: so how do you go about fixing a script? (i mean, if you have a good link or something, that'd do too - i'm just not very good at this - yet)
<dcnstrct> damnit the ubuntu disk image is < 700megs and won't fit on to any of my cds :(
<mneptok> nyriador: why use a script? just use Synaptic and be happy.
<dcnstrct> err >
<garryF> nyriador Would have to know enough about ecriptingo to understand it.
<Madpilot> dcnstrct, yeah, it got bumped up over 650Mb with the latest release
<garryF> well, it did it all in one step and took alot of guesswork out of installing codecs and drivers one at a time via synaptek.
<dcnstrct> Madpilot, which release is < 700megs ? I'd like to use it then just upgrade my software with apt-get
<garryF> Moot point now. Synaptek is easier than trying to mess with scripts.
<webharvey2002> hi all
<mneptok> dcnstrct: any of the server images will work
<Madpilot> dcnstrct, hm, the basic Ubuntu ISO is 697Mb
<dcnstrct> Madpilot, not according to windows
<nyriador> garryF: guess i'll try synaptic and do it the long way - anyways, better to learn how things work right now...
<Madpilot> dcnstrct, it is according to Ubuntu - either Windows is smoking crack, or there's something wrong with your download
<mneptok> nyriador: what goals do you want to accomplish first?
<webharvey2002> could anyone tell me, how to deinstall grub? i have an win and ubuntu partition and wants to delete the unbunt for a new installation, thx
<dcnstrct> windows says its (731,744,256 bytes)
<dcnstrct> no doubt the M$ people have been hitting the rock
<garryF> say nyriador Good luck, it will at least be an opportunity to learn more about Ubuntu.
<mneptok> webharvey2002: boot to Windows, open a command prompt and type "fdisk mbr"
<dcnstrct> never the less it won't fit on a 700meg cd
<nyriador> mneptok: well. i want to be able to install the multimedia codecs - music, mainly
<garryF> grr, oops.
<Madpilot> dcnstrct, no, remember that 1Mb is NOT 1000bytes, but 1024
<SGL> Hello
<nyriador> garryF: exactly. and thanks :)
<OK8> hey is there any way I could download some software/packet with apt-get to get video codecs up and running
<mneptok> nyriador: install gstreamer-plugins-ugly from the Universe repo
<webharvey2002> mneptok: i tried but didn't found the fdisk (dir fdisk*.* /s)
<garryF> nyriador welcome.
<SGL> Is installing programs in Ubuntu and Xubuntu the same???
<dcnstrct> Madpilot, then maybe these 700meg cds are not really 700 megs
<dcnstrct> I'll try the server image
<rpedro> SGL: yes
<dcnstrct> if I use the server image what do I have to do to get it to be a desktop ?
<mneptok> webharvey2002: then boot off the Windows install CD and do it
<Madpilot> dcnstrct, well, they should be... the ones I've got are, and the Ubuntu ISO fits nicely
<SGL> Is installing programs in Ubuntu and Xubuntu the same???
<Madpilot> dcnstrct, you'd just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, that should get you everything
<dcnstrct> Madpilot, these are compUSA brand, they probably can't count.
<bla|patrick> may someone help me modifying LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<dcnstrct> excellent, thanks for the help guys
<bla|patrick> i dont get it
<Madpilot> dcnstrct, mine are Maxwell, guess they can count... ;)
<bla|patrick> i cant even find a tutorial how to apply those new libraries
<webharvey2002> mneptoK. a thx, i try it, bye
<bla|patrick> it still demands old ones :|
<mneptok> omg. bla|patrick!
<webharvey2002> cul8r
<Madpilot> bla|patrick, what're you trying to do, exactly?
* mneptok is being stalked across networks
<bla|patrick> its all about swt gtk libraires
<bla|patrick> i installed azureus and it asks eacht stat installing version 3232
<nyriador> mneptok - will do. now, i took a screenshot of the error message the terminal gave me while i was trying to get easyubuntu to run. it says at some point "dependency problem prevent config of redhat-cluster-suite"and something about "clvm not configured yet" - is that a problem? i'm just concerned this issue will re-appear at some point, with something more significant than easyubuntu.
<bla|patrick> but java still only finds 3139
<bla|patrick> and azurues updater fails to update that library path
<bla|patrick> i have 3232 manually placed to where the old files are
<bla|patrick> same folder
<garryF> Strange, that redhat should even be there. Redhat <> Debian distro far as I know.
<bla|patrick>  /usr/share/jni
<nyriador> also something about "clvm could not connect to cluster manager"
<nyriador> garryF: I know. that's what i thought. i'm really confused.
<nyriador> garryF: kinda screwed me up.
<garryF> as I would be confused as well.
<mneptok> nyriador: just ignore what those horrendous scripts tell you. don't worry about problems you don't have. ;)
<linux_user400354> why cant i resize my logical volumes using gparted?
<f4rbr0r^kAll3> ubuntu!
<tristan_> Is the USB TV tuner key made by Toshiba is compatible with Linux?
<garryF> Possibly becaue logical volumes are not the same as the actual partitions?
<garryF> !lvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about lvm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nyriador> mneptok: well, then i'm off to see if i can install those codecs manually. i'll be back later - probably... anyways, thanks for the help guys.
<mneptok> nyriador: gstreamer-plugins-ugly is what you want
<linux_user400354> ubotu is stupid
<garryF> Maybe it had a lot of obsolete info removed.
<linux_user400354> maybe i have to use qtparted and use knoppix instead of ubuntu live cd
<bla|patrick> mneptok: u dont have an idea what to do, do you? :(
<bla|patrick> none of that documentations describe how to modify that library
<bla|patrick> all they say is that i have to do it
<bla|patrick> to solve this issue :|
<garryF> Might work. >ots of folks have been able to fix stuff via knoppix stuff.
<roger21> hi
<mpathy> made a bounty out of my problem ;) https://launchpad.net/bounties/compilation-options-checker 1. why is it get outputted without any line wrap? thats ugly 2. would have been "specifications" the better place for that?
<sanna_> : I
<mneptok> bla|patrick: how did you install the lib?
<roger21> i tried to install lilo over grub but all i got at boot is "Loading Linux................................................................."
<mneptok> bla|patrick: did you pull the current version out of Synaptic?
<roger21> and nothing
<nyriador> mneptok - i just tried installing the gstreamer libraries, and here is the message i got : E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<nyriador> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nyriador> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<roger21> someone has an idea ?
<Scissor> Hallo all
<nyriador> what gives?
<mneptok> nyriador: sounds like that script hosed your repos
<nyriador> dammit. reinstall?
<bla|patrick> ya that version is outdated
<KenSentMe> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<bla|patrick> and i still have not found a repo that may solve this problem
<mneptok> nyriador: look in /etc/apt and see what you have relating to sources.list
<bla|patrick> mneptok: first i tried to let azurues do it
<f4rbr0r^kAll3> :|
<mneptok> bla|patrick: that version works fine on all the machines i have
<bla|patrick> then i searched via find for the old libs
<bla|patrick> mneptok: its just that azureus menus dont work
<Scissor> I have a problem! I installed a postfix, and now I have problem with inet_interface!
<bla|patrick> they actually work, but not all of em
<bla|patrick> buttons dont show function an this stupid complaining each start is annoying too
<phlexy> hey, does anyone know why I can't connect to the network/internet on this laptop (I just installed dapper on it). It has a card that's detatchable, but I plug it in - ubuntu detects it in device manager but clearly it doesn't know what to do with it.
<mneptok> bla|patrick: i use the GTK/SWT libs provided by apt, and i seem to have no issues with Azureus
<phlexy> I tried turning off dhcp and filling in ip's manually, but that didn't fix it either o_O
<bla|patrick> azureus 2.4.0.2?
<mneptok> phlexy: not every 802.11x chipset is supported by Linux. which do you have?
<phlexy> it'll tell me on the back of the card mneptok?
<mneptok> bla|patrick: dunno, i don;t have Azureus installed here at the office. i can check when i get home in 3 hours or so.
<phlexy> how do I find out :P
<ShaunES> Question: How do I get a verbose or step by step setup for a livecd?
<ShaunES> I've got Alternative 6.06.
<mneptok> phlexy: probably not. you'd have to check the manufacturer's site.
<bla|patrick> well i had problems with the buttons of that sliding notifiy on the down right
<bla|patrick> i had to install the latest beta
<bla|patrick> and then it started to complain about outdated libs
<sanna_> :l
<bla|patrick> libs that are needed for working properly
<bla|patrick> hi sanna_ :)
<SGL> Where can I get access to more packages?
<SGL> If I try apt-get install mysql-server my computer says he can't find it :(
<SGL> I uncommented everything in sources.list
<SGL> Can anyone help with that?
<gharz> guys, been getting error fetching file during system update... here's the result if i typed sudo apt-get update => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18341
<gharz> please help
<nyriador> mneptok: things look ok in etc\apt
<mneptok> SGL: AFAIK, mysql-server is in Main, and should not require additional repos
<Subhuman> SGL, its in main, try a "sudo apt-get update"
<SGL> ok
<GreySim> Hello. Question time! Anyone know the "proper" way to change the hostname? I always thought it was editing /etc/hosts, but apparently I was incredibly wrong, and I don't wanna just blindly tinker around with stuff and break sudo again. >.<
<phlexy> mneptok: here's the site with the details, I don't think it tells me what I want to know though :P http://www.intel.com/support/network/xc/adapter/cce10100/sb/cs-008616.htm
<SGL> updating now
<Subhuman> GreySim, system-admin-networking
<CiRu5> anyone have any experience with promise raid controllers?
<f4rbr0r^kAll3> sun-j2se5.0-jre-binary_1.5.0.05+debian-1.unofficial.sarge.1_i386.deb <-- is that file available anywhere on internet? ;P
<GreySim> Subhuman: Thanks!
<Subhuman> GreySim, then go to the general tab.
<spydr> is there an equivalent method via the CLI to change the hostname?
<mneptok> phlexy: which of those 4 models do you have?
<Flannel> !tell spydr about hostname
<SGL> after the update I still get: "couldn't find package mysql-server"
<mneptok> spydr: edit /etc/hosts
<GreySim> Thank you kindly, and apparently I have to re-login.
<SGL> ARGH
<GreySim> mneptok: Nope!
<SGL> I MADE A TYPE
<SGL> TYPO
<SGL> Thanks :P
<cpk2> !mysql-server
<ubotu> I know nothing about mysql-server - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<GreySim> mneptok: That ends up breaking 'sudo' among other things. You start getting errors about gethostbyname() or some such.
<KenSentMe> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 64 kB
<spydr> ta
<phlexy> mneptok: oh
<phlexy> mneptok: Xircom RealPort Ethernet 10/100 Adapter
<nyriador> anyway. i'm going to bed. thanks for the help - prob will be back later.
<ardchoille> I changed window managers from Metacity to openbox in gnome and am configuring my obmenu. What is the actual command that is used when I click on System -> Quit -> Logout? I need to add this command to my new menu
<mixandgo> hello, where can I find a list with all the apps in the amd64 repo ?
<mneptok> phlexy: i would start looking through Google for "re-100 linux xircom"
<Flannel> mixandgo: packages.ubuntu.com
<shinobi2> how do i install midnight commander (mc)?
<ShaunES> Question: I have ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc. How do I set up ANY sort of server to get data off the hard drive without destroying it.
<ardchoille> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<mixandgo> Flannel, thanks, but I would like to know if a package is available for amd64
<Flannel> mixandgo: right, packages.ubuntu.com
<mixandgo> Flannel, that search is not arch specific
<ardchoille> shinobi2: enable universe, then sudo apt-get install mc
<mixandgo> you can only search for files in packages based on arch
<mneptok> mixandgo: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/amd64
<Flannel> mixandgo: once youre AT the package, at the bottom, it lists archs
<Flannel> mixandgo: search for the package, on the packages page, it'll tell you the arches
<shinobi2> ardchoille: thx
<ardchoille> shinobi2: You're welcome :)
<shinobi2> if 'iwconfig' did not show a wlan0 interface, does that mean my card wireless card is not detected?
<ShaunES> Question: I have ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc. How do I set up ANY sort of server to get data off the hard drive without destroying it. I also have ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc...
<mixandgo> Flannel, is dapper an older release or something ? cause some of the packages I am searching are a bit old
<mneptok> ShaunES: that's not very clear? what OS is installed *now*?
<ShaunES> mneptok, a broken ass OS X.
<mneptok> ShaunES: and you want to read HFS+ from a LiveCD? good luck.
<ShaunES> mneptok, I can read it with both these.
<Flannel> mixandgo: dapper is the current stable release.  versions are frozen a month or so before the release itself.  So they won't be cutting edge, but shouldn't be too old either.  which package?  version numbers are sometimes odd to read anyway.
<mneptok> ShaunES: have you run Disk Utility from the OSX install CD/DVD?
<mixandgo> Flannel, eclipse-sdk ! I got 3.2 on gentoo
<mixandgo> Flannel, on ubuntu I see there is 3.1
<ShaunES> mneptok, it keeps saying it has lost connection with the daemon.
* mneptok didn't realize we had HFS+ read in Dapper
<bla|patrick> does someone know smth about a repo that host libswt3.2?
<cpk2> !libswt3.2
<ubotu> I know nothing about libswt3.2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> mixandgo: when did 3.2 get released?
<mneptok> ShaunES: what do you have to copy the files onto? a CD? a remote machine? USB stick?
<cpk2> !swt
<ubotu> I know nothing about swt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !libswt
<ubotu> I know nothing about libswt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mixandgo> Flannel, have no ideea
<Skorm> idea
<ShaunES> mneptok, uhm, a remote machine is best.
<Skorm> !sway
<ubotu> I know nothing about sway - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakunix> hey all a friend of mine just bought me his pc and asked me to please get his webcam working.. well first thing I did was format it and install Ubuntu.. now onto his problem.. anyone know how to get a webcam working with ubuntu?
<mixandgo> Flannel, also gentoo lists an eclipse-emf-bin package that I would need on amd64 and I can't see it on that ubuntu list
<sn00p> How do I uninstall gnome in ubuntu?
<mneptok> ShaunES: so install an OpenSSH server on that remote machine and scp the files over
<Skorm> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<scheuri> hi all
<bla|patrick> mixandgo: dont know... the latest version 3232 is demanded by the latest azureus cvs
<bla|patrick> and i dont get it how to install it :|
<Skorm> !swat > skorm
<cpk2> Sakunix: i was browsing the lower end of the alphabet in adept and remember seeing something for web cams
<scheuri> was anyone able to get a network printer working (I have a HP Laserjet 2100 TN over networt) or is cups just...you know...f**** up?
<mneptok> bla|patrick: use the stable Azureus and install SWT via Synaptic
<ShaunES> mneptok, there's an ssh server on the machine?
<bla|patrick> mneptok: i cant use that version
<mp3guy> hey, theres a problem with youtube videos, the flash applet they use must have been updated, but the volume bar doesn't show properly and the font has changed, and clicking the volume bar mutes the volume and you can't pull it up, anyone any insight into this?
<bla|patrick> because all interfaces are broken
<bla|patrick> no button works
<cpk2> mneptok: stable azureus doesnt work for ubuntu
<bla|patrick> e.g. that notifier that appears if smth is wrong
<bla|patrick> on the down right
<mneptok> bla|patrick: "Works For Me"(tm)
<bla|patrick> well... i am not onl yperson that suffers from that bug
<bla|patrick> *the *only
<mneptok> cpk2: like i said, i have the stable version running just fine under 6.06AMD64 at home
<Skorm>   bla|patrick  *person
<bla|patrick> :D
<Flannel> mixandgo: 3.2 was released june8, after Dapper.
<bla|patrick> well... however... the latest beta made the menus clickable again
<Skorm> bla|patrick: my english would be worse than yours
<GreySim> ShaunES, if you don't want to install anything, you could go into System -> Administration -> Shared Folders and set up a Samba share...
<bla|patrick> and that notifyslider was hiding on hidebutton again
<mixandgo> Flannel, meaning ? why is it not in the packages list ?
<bla|patrick> Skorm: english isnt my native language either
<OK8> hm. What do I have to do to get xvids to work?
<cli> spydr: yes /etc/hosts file holds your host name
<ShaunES> GreySim, I can't get into the gui. If I use the normal install, it freezes on a brown screen.
<Skorm> bla|patrick: my isn't your you'll still beat me
<bla|patrick> dont know... dont think so :)
<sn00p> How do I uninstall gnome in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !tell mixandgo about release
<Kira> What CD size do I need to burn Ubuntu 6.06 desktop?
<Kira> 700 MB?
<ShaunES> Yeah/.
<mixandgo> Flannel, so you have to wait 6 months for a package to install a package ? can't you just update your package list ?
<nvez> yep.
<Kira> dang
<Flannel> mixandgo: meaning, since it wasn't released before March, it wouldn't have been in Dapper.  You'll have to wait for edgy to get it from the repositories.
<Kira> I only have 650 MB ones.
<mwe> sn00p: sudo apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to run firefox with the userrights of root but with the profile of the main user?
<nvez> Kira, umm, you could try netboot install images?
<nvez> :)
<Flannel> mixandgo: versions of all packages are frozen per each release. (except bugfixes/security updates)
<mneptok> Flannel: not necessarily. the new version may well be added to dapper's repos.
<bla|patrick> KenSentMe: go to terminal
<bla|patrick> sudo firefox :)
<sn00p> mwe, is it safe?
<bla|patrick> oh
<mwe> sn00p: then remove the rest from synaptic if anything is left
<KenSentMe> bla|patrick: but then it runs with the root profile
<bla|patrick> the profile.. should read to the end before posting
<sn00p> mwe, synaptic is part of gnome?
<roniez> Has anybody here played around with JAIL in kbuntu/ubuntu?
<roniez> from http://www.jmcresearch.com/projects/jail/
<bla|patrick> cant u choose in about config the path to the profile?
<Flannel> Kira: you can also download the server ISO, then get the desktop that way
<mwe> sn00p: not sure. use aptitude if so
<mwe> sn00p: I have synaptic but not gnome
<Flannel> mixandgo: it's not a "wait six months" thing, it's a deadline thing.  things that aren't released before X date most likely don't get put in this release (there are exceptions)
<Flannel> sn00p: no, synaptic is just a program
<sn00p> mwe, how do I remove it w hen i'm still in gnome?
<mwe> sn00p: you shouldn't do that
<sn00p> mwe, well how do I remove it outside of gnome?
<mwe> sn00p: do you intend not to use X windows anymore?
<mwe> sn00p: I told you
<mwe> sn00p: sudo apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common
<sn00p> mwe, no I will use X and KDE
<mixandgo> Flannel, I think I am gonna go ahead and give ubuntu a try :D tho I have a happy gentoo !
<sn00p> mwe, thats what i'm doing
<sn00p> mwe, but i'm inside gnome
<mwe> sn00p: then remove the rest from aptitude if anything is left
<mwe> sn00p: bad idea
<mixandgo> Flannel, I miss some packages on gentoo amd64
<bla|patrick> but doesnt synaptic still needs gnome libraries?
<mixandgo> Flannel, hope I can find them on ubuntu !
<Flannel> mixandgo: you can always compile them.
<mwe> sn00p: are you not going to use something else instead of gnome?
<mixandgo> Flannel, by the way, does flash plugin work on ubuntu ?
<mixandgo> Flannel, amd64 I mean
<sn00p> mwe, yes kde
<mwe> sn00p: then do it from kde instead
<Flannel> mixandgo: no idea.  I don't even have a GUI.
<shinobi2> i have my wireless card turn off during installation,  how can run an installation for the wireless card?
<sn00p> well I may have to reinstall ubuntu
<mixandgo> Flannel, so why are you using ubuntu then :D
<mwe> sn00p: why would that be?
<bla|patrick> btw that swt 3.2 stable can be found here: http://www.eclipse.org/swt/
<bla|patrick> but i have no idea what i shall do with those files :|
<shinobi2> i didn't know my card was turned off
<sn00p> lol
<sn00p> kde3 is huge
<sn00p> half a gig
<mwe> sn00p: you don't need all the krap
<mwe> sn00p: just get kdebase for starters
<sn00p> oh
<sn00p> well it dont matter i'm on cable
* mneptok supresses the urge to pimp GNOME
<mwe> sn00p: kubuntu-desktop install _alot_ of krap
<mneptok> must ... be ... desktop ... agnostic ...
<javiolo> is there any wifi intrusion detector
<KenSentMe> bla|patrick: no, in about:config you can't choose a profile. With firefox -ProfileManager you can select a profile, but that's only the profile of the user you are running, so with sudo it's root
<someothernick> anyone use waste? or know where there is a how to on installing it for Ubuntu
<javiolo> !waste
<ubotu> I know nothing about waste - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bla|patrick> KenSentMe: sorry then i have no idea...
<bla|patrick> not using FF that much
<Alex0r> AHHHH MY PC IS BEING SUB7ED
<Xorlev> http://bash.org/?665807 <-- THIS COULD BE YOU!
<Xorlev> Sub7'd? That's so 2000.
<Xorlev> And for Windows no less.
<Subhuman> sub7 is still about
<Alex0r> I'm on windows, because i broke my ubuntu
<Subhuman> @??
<Alex0r> I don't even know how I got it, but damn, my pc is messed up now
<Xorlev> I used sub7 when I was thirteen. I'm in college now.
<mneptok> only a Windows user would refer to stuff as "My _____"
<Xorlev> Sub7 is a trojan, and only someone connecting to it would do the damage.
<KenSentMe> bla|patrick: well i only want to remove some search engines, but the default ones can't be deleted and i think that's because they're not installed by a user but by default
<KenSentMe> bla|patrick: the searchenginehack doesn't work here
<Xorlev> Alex0r FAILS!
<Alex0r> I got it through some myg0t people on cs: source
<Xorlev> You FAIL!
<Alex0r> I fails!
<Gasolin_> [ HELP]  $depmod -a  command shows Could not open directory /lib/module/2.6.15-23-386.
<Xorlev> Get out a rope or razor, and remember, down the road not across.
<Gasolin_> (I've only 2.6.15-25-386 directory).
<mneptok> "I just gave you Sub7. Want fries with that?"
<randomized> hi all
<amadeo1988> hey.. question, when i click on places and them my computer i want my hdd's to pop up.. only they don't and they used too, how do i re-add them
<someothernick> hello randomized
<mwe> Gasolin_: huh? even sudo depmod -a?
<bla|patrick> KenSentMe: well... i am a opera user... i have no idea about that
<mwe> Gasolin_: it sounds like you deleted something you shouldn't have
<Gasolin_> mmm..... where can I point lib.25 instead .23 ?
<mwe> Gasolin_: you can't. your kernel needs modules that match it's version. what does uname -r say?
<Gasolin_> 2.6.15-23-386........
<Gasolin_> actually I'm in #chroot mode through desktop cd
<b14ck> what was the package that unpacked *.rar?
<mwe> Gasolin_: that wont work I think. where are you chrooted to?
<hyperstream> Alex0r, lawl. i ride with japsclan, we 'pwn' myg0at :)
<Gasolin_> I've 2 kernel version installed on hard drive(23, 25)
<mwe> Gasolin_: what are you trying to do?
<Alex0r> heh
<Alex0r> dont kill my pc
<Alex0r> please
<Alex0r> its already borked
<hyperstream> huh?
<mwe> Gasolin_: you boot a live cd and try to depmod -a your installed linux system?
<Gasolin_> sudo chroot mnt/sda1
<mwe> Gasolin_: that wont work
<void^> use depmod 2.6.15-25-386
<mwe> Gasolin_: you cannot depmod from a different kernel
<void^> you can, just have to specify the version
<b14ck> how can i unpack *.rar?
<Gasolin_> I boot a live cd , mount sda1 , and chroot sda1
<void^> b14ck: with unrar
<noiesmo> b14ck, install rar then do rar -e file.rar think its in restricted ie universe or multiverse repo
<b14ck> void^: ty
<b14ck> noiesmo: thanx
<mwe> Gasolin_: I guess you can depmod a different kernel afterall then, if you specify the version
<oggis> mmhrpf
<gypsymauro> hello
<Gasolin_> I do the depmod version and it work, now my recovery mode is passed........but in prompt I can't usemy usb mouse/kbd(that's why I need live CD now)
<mwe> Gasolin_: well maybe the modules are not loaded
<mwe> Gasolin_: you need the usb modules to load
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to install vserver on dapper but I've a lot of problems, I tried to install the patch shiped with dapper but the apply fails, then I downloaded the sources of kernel of ubuntu and try to apply vserver patch but fails again, last try I downloaded the already done vserver kernel @ http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu but it freezes after gdm login (normal kernel works)
<gypsymauro> any hint?
<redblades> Where does Ubuntu keep it's logs?
<noiesmo> /var/log
<redblades> for Apache specifically
<redblades> thqanks
<florian> hi, i want to create a directory for every line in a file. How can I do that?
<Gasolin_> yes, I've edit /etc/modules to load
<Gasolin_> 1p
<Gasolin_> uhci-hcd
<Gasolin_> ohci-hcd
<Gasolin_> mousedev
<Gasolin_> usbmouse
<Gasolin_> usbkbd
<Gasolin_> psmouse
<mwe> Gasolin_: you need to do it in the broken system
<mwe> Gasolin_: this just list's what's loaded on the live cd
<ardchoille> florian: I think you'd be better off using sed in a bash script for that
<poje> florian: writing a shell script is probably the easiest way
<Gasolin_> its done after
<Gasolin_>  #sudo chroot /mnt/sda1, so I think this file is in the broken system
<[Jonne] > Hi, i'm running Dapper, and when I last did apt-get upgrade, apt returned to me that 4 packages will be kept back. they're basicly the kernel packages (for 387, and K7)
<[Jonne] > is that normal?
<mwe> florian: for i in <filename>; do mkdir $i; done
<[Jonne] > *386, obviously
<mwe> florian: that might work
<noiesmo> [Jonne] , yes
<mwe> Gasolin_: it's not
<ardchoille> [Jonne] : Yes, that is normal. You can install those held back packages with: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> Gasolin_: you need to boot the broken system
<[Jonne] > ah, ok
<noiesmo> [Jonne] , you can do a apt-get dist-upgrade and it will upgrade kernel etc but if alls good just do apt-get upgrade
<[Jonne] > thanks
<florian> thx all, I'll try that
<[Jonne] > it just didn't seem obvious to me
<Gasolin_> mwe: if I boot the broken system directly, usb kbd/mouse will not be available. So I'm not sure what you mean?
<mwe> Gasolin_: I was thinking of using a different keyboard. if you don't have one make sure those module names are mentioned in /etc/modules
<mwe> bbl
<ShaunES> jesus christ this is goddamn useless.
<ShaunES> I just want to fucking get data off this hard drive, and it can't even do that.
<cpk2> ShaunES: is it dying?
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ShaunES> Thank you for your help Flannel! Oh wait.
<SGL> what is the "ipconfig" for linux?
<ShaunES> ifconfig
<Gasolin_> mwe: I'm using Dell 2.7G, it doesn't have PS/2 port but USB only, I'm using a USB-to-PS/2(2 port) adapter to link my kbd/mouse
<SGL> thanks!
<Flannel> ShaunES: now now, no need to lose all sense of maturity.  Just because I can't help you.
<ShaunES> cpk2, using ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc it freezes when starting the sound daemon. Can't stop that.
<wahjava> hi channel
<Gasolin_> mwe: I can use kbd in GRUB or Bios, but not not work in Ubuntu GUI
<ShaunES> I have ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc, but I can't do anything with it.
<wahjava> USB disk doesn't appear in Konqueror after attaching
<wahjava> I'm on Kubuntu 6.06 (AMD64)
<wahjava> while I'm able to mount it from command line
<ShaunES> I just want to get access to my file system, and put it on a usb key.
<mneptok> ShaunES: you want the desktop cd, not the alternate
<alyn3d> hello there.... I have a problem with Adept....
<ShaunES> mneptok, I've got that here too, and was told I needed alternate yesterday.
<ShaunES> It keeps freezing on the brown screen, apparently I need to move "esd" before it tries to use it.
<jonttu87> is there some 4 gb file size limit in NFS?
<jonttu87> i can't transfer big files over nfs
<ShaunES> Yeah.
<jonttu87> :(
* jeeba is bored -.-
<bla|patrick> bye ... its gonna be hot here... about 34C
<jonttu87> what should i use then?
<jonttu87> sshfs?
<jonttu87> samba?
<bla|patrick> be back this evening
<alyn3d> i try to remove or add any package with Adept, and it gives me the "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. " error. Any ideas? when I try to use apt-get from the command line, it says that "package metamonitor is in a state of damage"... or something like this..... what can I do ?
<Lynoure> jonttu87: I don't know whether there is a limit.. .I try to avoid nfs when I can. What  to use depends on what kind of use you are thinking about.
<Veer> k
<ShaunES> mneptok, so using desktop, how do I stop it from trying to access esd?
<void^> nfs version 3 can handle files larger than 4gb
<rv> join #winehq
<neenaoffline> alyn3d: try #ubuntu-motu
<mneptok> ShaunES: why is a sound subsystem a problem?
<alyn3d> neenaoffline, and if I use Kubuntu ?
<alyn3d> what channel should I try ?
<ShaunES> mneptok, no idea, but that's apprently the problem.
<ShaunES> It freezes at a consistent spot every time, and it's consistent with what I've read about it.
<alyn3d> oki, I think I found it, its #kubuntu
<jonttu87> Lynoure I'm using nfs now for accessing my server.. might sshfs be a better idea?
<mneptok> ShaunES: what kind of Mac?
<ShaunES> mneptok, iMac G5 first gen (no iSight)
<roger21> i succed in booting with lilo but vga=792 make no readable display somebody knows why ?
<mneptok> ShaunES: weird, i know people using 6.06 with the iMac G5r1
<Lynoure> jonttu87: this is a tad old (two years) but could be relevant for you: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/arch-storage/part2/section-121.html
<roger21> (vga=792 is th right setting for my display btw)
<Lynoure> jonttu87: I meant whether you routinely download and upload large files or whether it's just an occasionaly need.
<jonttu87> it's a routine
<ardchoille> roger21: Are you sure vga=792 is correct? I use vga=791 and it looks nice at that res
<roger21> actually vga=791 don't work either
<roger21> with lilo
<ardchoille> roger21: Ok, I am guessing lilo settings are different than grub
<ShaunES> mneptok, well... I dunno. I can boot into rescue mode, and it bitches when I select any of the options, but I can execute commands in that built in mini-shell thing
<Enverex> hmm, I just plugged in one of my SATA drives but it's not being assigned a /dev/sdx ...
<roger21> ardchoille, well it is not the case for vga
<mneptok> ShaunES: so then use that to scp files to a remote machine running an ssh server
<ShaunES> mneptok, I don't know how, it's the shell off the install thing. It doesn't even have ping.
<roger21> perhaps
<Lynoure> jonttu87: but, yeah, sshfs could do it for you, worth trying, will not be worse than nfs at least (IMO)
<l33t> yo
<Enverex> hmm, I just plugged in one of my SATA drives but it's not being assigned a /dev/sdx ... any ideas why not? It shows up in dmesg as [17186719.264000]  nv_sata: Secondary device added but doesn't do anything about it
<mwe> Enverex: you probably need to load a kernel module then. I wouldn't know the name though
<Enverex> hmmm, the weird thing is it worked the other day
<ardchoille> I am using openbox as my window manager because it has a much nicer and configurable desktop menu. Here's a screenshot: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6126/openboxso2.png . I wrote a little tutorial on how to set this up if anyone is interested: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.WindowManager
<mwe> Enverex: I see
<mwe> Enverex: what changed?
<Enverex> mwe, erm, there was a newer kernel brought out (.25, the ubuntu one I mean)
<mwe> ardchoille: put it on wiki.ubuntu.com maybe?
<mwe> Enverex: hmm
<ardchoille> mwe: That is an excellent idea, I'll do that. Thank you :)
<mwe> Enverex: I'd make sure the right modules are loaded
<mwe> Enverex: I don't know what would cause to autoload in the old kernel and not the new though, unless it's missing in the new kernel for some reason
<darkowl> Hello
<darkowl> I have a problem with playing wmv files in totem
<darkowl> Can anyone help ?
<patrick_king> does any one know to up samba to be a domain controller and allow xp to use roming profiles
<mwe> darkowl: have you installed w32codes?
<ardchoille> darkowl: What is the problem?
<darkowl> mwe: yes...
<mwe> darkowl: I don't know then
<darkowl> ardchoille: i installed all codecs and i can play all files except wmv
<Matthai> hi, is there any list of default ports for apllications like rdesktop, xmule, etc... I want to know which ports to open
<darkowl> it plays for two seconds and exit
<mwe> darkowl: I think the codecs don't work with some wmv 9 files
<ardchoille> darkowl: I have found that with some wmv files, some of them play fine, some play and quit before they are supposed to, and others won't play at all. Blame Microsoft.
<darkowl> mwe, ardchoille : is there any fix for that ? Other program maybe ?
<jonttu87> Lynoure: tried to mount sshfs now, im getting "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied"
<mwe> it's a known issue
<jonttu87> what actually IS fusermount? :D
<mwe> darkowl: no not that I know of
<ardchoille> darkowl: Not that I know of :(
<mwe> darkowl: maybe if you run windows media player in wine
<mwe> darkowl: I think it uses it's own codecs
<darkowl> mwe, ardchoille : OK...tnx...Ill find some converter...
<patrick_king> can anyone give me an  ip of    a dns server
<mwe> darkowl: it will probably degrade the quality though
<Lynoure> jonttu87: If oyu are happy with nfs, and if you just occasionally need to get a 4G things from there, no sense moving away from it just for that... That's why I asked.
<Lynoure> jonttu87: Haven't ran into that myself, google wasn't useful?
<amarokker> Does anyone know why opera is so slow on dapper?
<Jesus> <ShaunES> Don't use the lords name in vain.
<mwe> amarokker: it's plenty fast here
<ShaunES> I'm already going to hell, whatcha gonna do buddy?
<amarokker> i thought first, it could've been a problem with 9.02beta- so i switched back to static version - and its still slow
<mwe> amarokker: do you mean the start up time or in general?
<Lynoure> jonttu87: do you have fuse in your kernel?
<amarokker> mwe: not really- the rendering of pages mostly...if I click open a link in a new tab- it might take ages to load- yeah, i have a bad habit of opening bout 20 tabs at a time- but the performance on breezy/windows have been far much better even when i'd opened more than 20 tabs.
<gnomefreak> ShaunES: Jesus dont argue. if you want to continue an  offtopic talk move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<amarokker> mwe: - yeah, start up is slow too
<magical_trevsky> hi, could anyone tell me what bash command I would need to delete all files in a folder that were created today and contain a certain word in their filename?
<ardchoille> mwe: Can I pm you for a second?
<mwe> amarokker: I don't know. the start up time could be because if you run gnome it has to load the qt libs first. Like I said it works fast enough here though
<mwe> ardchoille: ok
<jonttu87> Lynoure i added "fuse" in /etc/modules now.. i should reboot now ?
<amarokker> mwe: - ah, i use gnome. is it the same with fluxbox? come to think of it, i remember the performance being slightly better on kde
<K-J158> hi
<patrick_king> has anyone used samba as a domain controller
<K-J158> someone can help me with amsn ? i would like to a font which can shows the arabic characters
<K-J158> i try "lucida" but it doesn't work
<K-J158> i've to eat.. cya
<burzum_> hi
<mwe> amarokker: well once the libs are loaded after the initial start up performance should be the same in gnome and kde unless you are really low on ram or sth
<amarokker> 1gb- i'd say not much, but still decent.
<zoidberg> hey there guys
<redblades> Hey there you!
<zoidberg> hey redblades
<mwe> hi!
<zoidberg> i have a question for u
<amarokker> mwe: no matter- still beats firefox- when it comes to functionality- the feature i like most is the search shortcuts- i think they have it in kde too..but its not as convenient.
<zoidberg> guys i have a question
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out
<amarokker> zoidberg: haha...then give it to us straight.
<mwe> shoot
<zoidberg> well
<zoidberg> i just installed ubuntu badger on this g3 powerbook
<redblades> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zoidberg> it has a wireless card
<redblades> WAIT!
<redblades> Why not dapper?
<zoidberg> and well opened firefox and it didnt work
<zoidberg> so
<redblades> Dapper has much better wireless support!
<zoidberg> i'm now here though
<Lynoure> jonttu87: modprobe should be enough
<redblades> Well, update.
<zoidberg> doesnt that mean that my cireless connection is working
<mwe> zoidberg: why di you install the old version of ubuntu?
<zoidberg> in a sense
<redblades> google, breezy to dapper upgrade
<zoidberg> i installed it coz i had it
<Lynoure> jonttu87: Sorry, I'm at work, only looking at irc occasionally
<zoidberg> specs on this latop are a lil old
<redblades> zoidberg, if you now have internet access, upgrade to dapper.
<zoidberg> reblades
<redblades> It'll be fine
<redblades> redblades,
<zoidberg> u sure
<redblades> :-D
<redblades> yeah
<zoidberg> but right now
<zoidberg> me talking to u guys
<redblades> Unless it's like something from last century.
<zoidberg> means that i have internet access right
<zoidberg> ?
<redblades> Yeah
<Subhuman> zoidberg, yes.
<zoidberg> cool
<kbrooks> Lets see...I have a question
<zoidberg> i thought so
<redblades> Unless you're on another box...
<Subhuman> zoidberg, wat was the problem?
<forevertheuni> hi....guys where can I find xvid package(I can't find in any repository) or w32codecs?Other thing how do I know that p.e. multiverse repository is correctly installed?I don't see any apps of it(can you give me an example for me to look?
<dgold> is it decent internet access though?
<zoidberg> well firefox wont open
<Subhuman> zoidberg, was firefoxing 404'ing
<zoidberg> yeah
<zoidberg> DSL
<Subhuman> firefox*
<redblades> forevertheuni, restricted formats
<Subhuman> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Subhuman> zoidberg, try disabling ipv6
<zoidberg> how
<Subhuman> my mate on breezy couldnt use firefox
<Subhuman> read that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Subhuman> oh wait...
<Subhuman> lol
<zoidberg> i see
<Subhuman> ill tell you.
<redblades> !restrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zoidberg> well
<forevertheuni> redblades, ah...what?sorry..new to ubuntu and apt-get
<zoidberg> i'm going to upgrade to dapper this afternoon
<zoidberg> that should fix it?
<Subhuman> zoidberg, i get that firefox dont work, ill show you how to do it.
<redblades> forevertheuni, http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<zoidberg> ok subhuman
<zoidberg> i'm lissening
<redblades> oops wrong one
<Subhuman>  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list   .Add this line:  alias net-pf-10 off  Save the file and restart your computer
<forevertheuni> redblades,
<redblades> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<redblades> That one
<forevertheuni> redblades, ok
<redblades> Go there and read
<redblades> :-D
<Subhuman> zoidberg,  ^
<Subhuman> try that
<Subhuman> and in firefox, type "about:config" , type ipv6 to filter, there should be one option, double click it, and close firefox.
<Subhuman> into*
<Subhuman> zoidberg, you got thaT? try both of them, restart the pc then try ff.
<forevertheuni> for example gstreamer0.10-pitfdll I don't have that package :/
<forevertheuni> redblades, yeps..I don't have them
<forevertheuni> redblades, just like w32codec
<redblades> forevertheuni, I'm sorry, what don't you have?
<zoidberg> subhuman i'm doing it right now
<zoidberg> soryr this laptop is a lil slow
<forevertheuni> w32codecs package for example and xvid too
<forevertheuni> redblades, ok w32codecs I've read how to install
<Enverex> I just plugged in one of my SATA drives but it's not being assigned a /dev/sdx ... any ideas why not? It shows up in dmesg as [17186719.264000]  nv_sata: Secondary device added but doesn't do anything about it
<redblades> And have you?
<kbrooks> I need a full URL for a package.... Any hints?
<zoidberg> hey subhuman
<forevertheuni> oh other thing I installed multiverse and I don't have any package from it.universe is working fine
<zoidberg> i'm going to restart my computer soon
<zoidberg> i have one more question for u guys
<RShadow> whats the file I need to change to stop the motd from displaying?
<kbrooks> ask it zoidberg
<zoidberg> since this machine is a lil old...only has 64 mb ram....is it better to run KDE (kubuntu) than Gnome
<zoidberg> i heard KDE is lighter
<zoidberg> ?
<brutopia_> zoidberg: xfce might work best for you
<zoidberg> btw is 64 mb ram on a G3 powerbook
<Ng> zoidberg: you probably don't want either with that little ram, try xfce
<RShadow> zoidberg, I actualy think Gnome is lighter.. your best best for that amount of ram however would be xfce or fluxbox
<zoidberg> xfce or fluxbox
<zoidberg> are they still decent though ...ubuntu like interface?
<RAOF> zoidberg, try xubuntu-desktop
<RShadow> zoidberg, personaly I prefer fluxbox as I think xfce looks doopey.. but thats just my preference
<ardchoille> I am writing up a wiki page. Which website is the best one for explaining how to add univrse/multiverse repos?
<zoidberg> alright guys
<zoidberg> thanx a lot
<zoidberg> i'll be back in a sec
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: ^^^
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Thank you :)
<RShadow> nobody knows how to turn off the motd from displaying? I knew there is a config file.. but I can't remember were ubuntu keeps it
<forevertheuni> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<forevertheuni> ubotu, I've read that already
<ubotu> I know nothing about I've read that already - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<forevertheuni> oh ...a bot :d
* forevertheuni is talking to a bot
<netventure> rshadown:
<netventure> rshadown: it;s in /etc/motd
<netventure> just move it to /etc/motd.orig or sumtin
<Enverex> Where is the page to request packages to be made or synced with debian?
<RShadow> netventure, ya.. I can do that.. but I thought there was an rc config file that had a setting to show it or not.. I'll just move it tho
<someothernick> can anyone help me install waste?
<netventure> hmm
<netventure> I never thought of that
<netventure> think I'll look it up
<patrick_king> has anyone used samba as a domain controller
<someothernick> is there any apps like waste that might be in repos?
<RShadow> netventure, let me know if you find something :) I can't locate it.. perhaps it doesn't exist on ubuntu
<forevertheuni> bah my multiverse doesn't work :/ I don't have anypackages from it
<forevertheuni> :/
<forevertheuni> I've uncommented that 2 lines..
<forevertheuni> and apt-get update
<IdleOne> forevertheuni, enable it
<forevertheuni> i've done it
<forevertheuni> in adept too
<forevertheuni> and checked the file with vim
<patrick_king> today is going very slow
<Enverex> forevertheuni, Just go into System > Admin > Software Properties and add it there
<forevertheuni> hmmm
<K-J158> hmm
<K-J158> i retry.. :D
<forevertheuni> it's backports?
<forevertheuni> Enverex, it's backports?
<K-J158> i would like a font which can shows the arabic characters for amsn on ubuntu
<Enverex> I just removed all of them then added each of the four back via the add option and ticked all the boxes for each
<erlen1> how do i login to root?
<IdleOne> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tristan_> Is the USB TV tuner key made by Toshiba is compatible with Linux?
<someothernick> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<forevertheuni> Enverex, hmm ok I think it worked
<futlib> hi, I have a funky problem with all gtk programs:
<futlib> The program 'xchat' received an X Window System error.
<futlib> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<futlib> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<futlib> and so on
<zoidberg> you guys are brilliant
<zoidberg> i love you guys
<zoidberg> worked like a charm
<zoidberg> subhuman u still here?
<forevertheuni> it's workin gtnx
<zoidberg> thanx a lot
<frogzoo> erlen1: you don't
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<frogzoo> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<forevertheuni> Enverex, I have xvidcore now :D
<OK8> how did you get xvids to work
<frogzoo> futlib: how much mem & swap u got? & what's your cpu?
<zoidberg> Subhuman are u there?
<iGotNoTime> Hey guys I switched to Ubuntu a few days ago and now I am stuck... How do I edit my flash files for my websites in Linux?
<dj_baggio> !kdetv
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdetv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> futlib: also, vid card? & how much vid mem?
<dj_baggio> !video4linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about video4linux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<iGotNoTime> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> iGotNoTime, try Nvu not certain it's what you need
<iGotNoTime> not what I needed :(
<erlen1> $sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxx,password=zzzzz //192.168.1.160/D:\ /mnt/laptop
<erlen1> Is this the corect command if i wanna mount a disc from a windows machine on this computer?
<iGotNoTime> no it is limited to html and php
<futlib> frogzoo: I don't think that it is really a memory issue, I have 400 MB of free ram
<IdleOne> iGotNoTime, search ion packages.ubuntu.com
<iGotNoTime> did that too :(
<IdleOne> :(
<iGotNoTime> thanks anyway :)
<dj_baggio> hmm...my kdetv lagging when I use it. What I should do? I have athlon 2000xp+ and in windows my tv card working great :) No laggs etc. :)
<IdleOne> iGotNoTime, in term info flash
<iGotNoTime> pardon?
<frogzoo> futlib: can you reliably recreate the crash?
<IdleOne> iGotNoTime,  in terminal type : info flash
<iGotNoTime> ahhh
<erlen1> could anyone please help me with how to mount over network? Im a new Linux/ubuntu user. Any help would be very much appriciated, please PM me :)
<futlib> frogzoo: yes, it happens whenever I start a gtk program
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<futlib> frogzoo: I used kde today, and found out that I couldn't use gtk applications from there. I thought it was a kde problem and switched back to gnome, but now the error is there too
<iGotNoTime> no most of that is video settings
<futlib> frogzoo: I'm using prelink btw, this could be the cause, couldn't it?
<iGotNoTime> it's no big deal I still have XP on my laptop
<frogzoo> futlib: oh definately - is this breezy or dapper?
<gregg__> futlib: you should definitely be able to use GTK applications in KDE
<IdleOne> iGotNoTime, Im sure there is an app to do what you want . just hamg around and ask again later
<iGotNoTime> I might try Edu channel :)
<Subhuman> zoidberg, im still here
<iGotNoTime> maybe K knows
<Subhuman> was jus making lunch :P
<futlib> frogzoo: it's dapper
<futlib> frogzoo: but as I said, this happened during kde usage. btw, gaim still works
<futlib> but everything else doesn't
<K-J158> how show the arabic characters in amsn ?
<frogzoo> futlib: power pc?
<futlib> frogzoo: i686
<IdleOne> K-J158, try #amsn
<K-J158> thanks
<johan_> I want to format this drive as fat32, can I just download gparted from apt-get?
<johan_> /dev/hdb5            6382       14589    65930728+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<futlib> frogzoo: how can I undo prelinking?
<IdleOne> johan_,  you can install gparted from apt-get
<Gasten> When I try to connect to quakenet, it sais that I cot a trojan and should clen my PC. Is this some kind of Ubuntu-specific problem , or do I actually got a trojan (I do not know if I got one, but I'm pretty sure that I aint infected).?
<Enverex> Is anyone else having issues with hot swapping SATA drives?
<frogzoo> futlib: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/prelink/+bug/31135 - might want to confirm that bug if you can
<xan> Hi,
<Gasten> hi
<johan_> What's the name of that package where I can save my debian package state, install a program with lots of dependecies and then go back to the previous state?
<xan> I installed 6.06 and I installed xubuntu-desktop, then usplash turns me xubuntu-splash when I turn-off system
<frogzoo> futlib: prelink just uninstalls through usual 'dpkg --purge' - the issue is you may need to reinstall /lib/ld-2.3.6.so
<xan> How can I turn me ubuntu-usplash at shutdown?
<burzum_> when i try to access one of my sata drives i get the message "cant run pmount"
<futlib> frogzoo: oh, this will hurt, a LOT of stuff will depend on it
<frogzoo> futlib: yuppers
<burzum_> and i get the message that /dev/sdb1 is no switchable device
<futlib> frogzoo: so I can basically install dapper from scratch as well
<sladen> burzum_: pmount is for removal drivers.  For a fixe drive, put it in /etc/fstab
<anosa> xan, try sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<gregg__> futlib: prelink -u
<xan> ok, trying...
<gregg__> Revert binaries and libraries to their original content before they were prelinked.
<johan_> I tried to format one of my partitions with gparted, but it tells me that at least one partition on the drive is mounted, but I have / and /home on the same drive, so I can't really unmount them. What do I do?
<futlib> gregg__: how to use it? with what files?
<sladen> Enverex: !just ask
<frogzoo> futlib: try removing prelink & then reinstalling kernel-image-686 and initramfs-tools - & u should be right, fingers x'd
<gregg__> futlib: all libaries and binaries you've prelinked
<Enverex> sladen, I did and no-one seemed to notice, heh
<xan> Thanks, it seems to work:
<xan> There are 2 alternatives which provide `usplash-artwork.so'.
<xan>   Selection    Alternative
<xan> -----------------------------------------------
<xan>       1        /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so
<xan> *+    2        /usr/lib/usplash/xubuntu-splash.so
<futlib> gregg__: wtf
<xan> Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number: 1
<xan> Using `/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so' to provide `usplash-artwork.so'.
<frogzoo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<frogzoo> xan please don't spam
<anosa> xan, u got it
<xan> yes.
<xan> thank you very much
<gregg__> futlib: check the manpage... actually usage is quite easy
<xan> Another question anosa
<anosa> yeah??
<gregg__> futlib: prelink -au
<xan> The resolution of my tty1, tty2, etc is very low
<sladen> Enverex: you didn't actually say anything about the problem that *you* are having.  that is what you need to ask about.  Not the problems that anyone else /might/ be having...
<xan> I tried vga=771 in kernel
<futlib> frogzoo: then reboot?
<frogzoo> gregg__: dpkg --purge takes care of the unprelink
<xan> but then no usplash displayed
<frogzoo> futlib: sure
<sladen> Enverex: "is anyone eating icecream" doesn't help me find my icecream in the freezer
<gregg__> frogzoo: oh, ok :)
<xan> Is any way for achieve that?
<Enverex> sladen, I have, twice, I just wanted to know if anyone else was having an issue with it
<Enverex> fine
<Enverex> I just plugged in one of my SATA drives but it's not being assigned a /dev/sdx ... any ideas why not? It shows up in dmesg as [17186719.264000]  nv_sata: Secondary device added but doesn't do anything about it
<futlib> and what about the binaries I have allready prelinked? won't I have to unprelink them?
<frogzoo> futlib: when you uninstall prelink, the pkg runs prelink -au
<futlib> gregg__: saw it now, didn't scroll with the flow, so...
<futlib> frogzoo: very cool
<anosa> xan, u better ask ev'rybody in the channe, coz i have no idea 'bout that, sorry
<sladen> Enverex: what happens if you do  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc   (or whatever the next one would be).  Do you see the partition table on that drive
<xan> ;-(
<xan> Well, okay
<whadar> hello again
<xan> soorry I have to go
<xan> bye
<whadar> i cant cd into a davfs mounted directory....
<anosa> xan, don't be so sad
<Enverex> sladen, Nothing happens, it's not in /dev/ so it can't anyway
<whadar> anyone's got a clue on that?
<anosa> ask more n more and you'll get the answer
<zoidberg> hey Subhuman are u there i have a question?
<sladen> Enverex: so, for some reasons udev isn't seeing it
<bintut> anyone here familiar with Wincor Nixdorf ND210 printer and on what driver to use in setting with CUPS connected as /dev/lp0?
<whadar> bash: cd: dav: Operation not permitted
<frogzoo> whadar: ls -ld dav
<futlib> frogzoo: how am I supposed to reinstall initramfs tools? a bunch of packages depend on it
<[zero] > what program should I use to copy a cd which has both music and a video on?
<whadar> frogzoo... ls ls is working good
<whadar> but cd doesnt
<frogzoo> futlib: apt-get --reinstall
<zoidberg> hey guys
<futlib> okay, thanks
<zoidberg> what is a good DVD player for ubuntu
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> i cant get ogle to install
<IdleOne> [zero] , you can try gnomebaker or K3B
<jrib> zoidberg: xine is good too but what happens with ogle?
<sladen> Enverex: what does   grep . /sys/bus/scsi/devices/*/block/removable   show you?
<sladen> Enverex: how many entries?
<frogzoo> zoidberg: I like gxine
<whadar> ls -ld : drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 512 0000-12-31 02:20 dav
<[zero] > thankx idleone
<Enverex> sladen, 0
<Paladine> ok ubuntu clearly has its silly head on today
<zoidberg> it says that the following packages
<zoidberg> are disabled
<frogzoo> whadar: mount |grep dav
<zoidberg> sorry
<sladen> Enverex: zero entries?
<Paladine> why is autoupdate telling me to install the -26 kernel image and headers
<zoidberg> it says the following packages have unment dependencies
<futlib> rebooting now, I hope it works
<Paladine> they are already installed
<Enverex> sladen, It just echos the number 0
<whadar> http://www.box.net/dav on /media/dav type coda (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,device=/dev/davfs0,user=root)
<Paladine> uname[Linux main 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 19:25:13 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux] 
<jrib> zoidberg: can you put the full error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<zoidberg> liba 52.0 a is not installable
<sladen> Enverex: okay, so it's seeing one, non-removal device
<anosa> Paladine, yes it happened to me
<bintut> anyone here familiar with Wincor Nixdorf ND210 printer <http://tinyurl.com/pn7jr> and on what driver to use in setting with CUPS connected as /dev/lp0?
<sladen> Enverex: what is your main disk, is that sata, or ide?
<Paladine> anosa, you find out why?
<Enverex> SATA (sda1/2/3)
<Enverex> sladen,  SATA (sda1/2/3)
<anosa> i'm trying to find out
<Paladine> bintut where did you aquire a Wincor printer from?
<Paladine> last I knew they were not on the general consumer market
<whadar> frogzoo: anything bad with that?
<zoidberg> one more question guys
<sladen> Enverex: have you tried rebooting with the external sata drive connected?
<frogzoo> whadar: dunno - if there was, mount shouldn't have mounted it...
<whadar> :)
<zoidberg> i was preivously talking to you guys about me just recently installing ubuntu badger on a G3 powerbook with only 64 mb ram
<Enverex> sladen, No doubt that would work but I need it now without rebooting, heh
<whadar> frogzoo: well thanks anyway
<whadar> :)
<zoidberg> every one suggested that i use either xfce
<zoidberg> or another one
<zoidberg> i forget the other one
<zoidberg> flushbox?
<Warbo> fluxbox
<whadar> flux
<Paladine> I just found out yesterday that metacity sucks
<IdleOne> fluxbox or icewm
<zoidberg> are both of those small and easy to install
<Paladine> it doesn't follow the WM standards
<Warbo> Or E16, or WindowMaker
<Gasten> Paladine: ???
<jrib> zoidberg: are you familiar with apt-get?
<IdleOne> zoidberg, all are installable from apt-get IIRC
<Paladine> Gasten, it doesn't allow you to add a bunch of _NET_WM_STATE settings
<sladen> Enverex: well, you can try restarting udev   sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Warbo> zoidberg: You just install the package, like for example "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" then choose your session as fluxbox on the login screen
<Paladine> like "hidden" for example
<sladen> Enverex: well, you can try restarting hal   sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<zoidberg> ok
<sladen> zoidberg: try xubuntu on the powerbook
<zoidberg> i know how to use apt-get
<bintut> Paladine: from a local reseller.
<zoidberg> what about xfce
<jrib> zoidberg: for xubuntu there are iso's you can use
<Paladine> Gasten -  wmctrl -i -r 0x2000003 -b add,hidden  <- that should hide my xchat window, and doesn't
<jrib> !xubuntu > zoidberg
<zoidberg> i guess fluxbox is just an emulator then?
<Warbo> zoidberg: xubuntu will give you XFCE automatically, no need to install it afterwards like with the others
<Gasten> By the way, you who have been here a while: what is going to be updated in the nex release (whe Ubuntu is not Dapper)? Always changing? What can I expect?
<Paladine> bintut, I doubt you will be able to find a generic driver you will have to contact wincor themselves
<Warbo> zoidberg: They are window managers
<Skorm> zoidberg: basically, open a terminal then go "apt-get install yourprogramnamehere"
<Gasten> Paladine: Ah.
<IdleOne> zoidberg, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will install XFCE with eye candy :)
<Gasten> Skorm: SUDO apt-get.
<Skorm> xD
<Skorm> I login as root usually so I always forget
<zoidberg> so xubuntu is not another linux distribution like KUBUNTU?
<Enverex> sladen, neither hal or hald exist
<Paladine> bintut, I have a lot of experience with Wincor and they do things in some very strange ways
<Warbo> zoidberg: Yes it is, sort of a sub-distro
<Skorm> zoidberg: there all the same distro, just differnt window mangers
<bintut> Paladine: i already sent an e-mail but they don't know.. they just push on selling their own POS system which i don't need
<IdleOne> zoidberg, it's ubuntu with XFCE
<Skorm> like Warbo said
<zoidberg> cool
<Skorm> differnt look, thats all
<bintut> Paladine: oh my.
* Skorm beds
<zoidberg> but i dont have to wipe my hard drive and reboot with a XUBUNTU iso cd then if i use apt-get install?
<Paladine> bintut, I just finished consulting on a HUGE (one of the biggest in the world) POS/BOS rollouts this spring
<Skorm> zoidberg: no
<IdleOne> zoidberg, thats correct
<Paladine> it used a lot of Wincor kit
<zoidberg> wow
<Warbo> zoidberg: If you already have Ubuntu/Kubuntu then you can just install the xubuntu-desktop package
<zoidberg> thats awesome
<zoidberg> well
<Skorm> zoidberg: Thats the power of linux
<zoidberg> i was also thinking of perhaps getting rid of ubuntu totally on this laptop
<bintut> Paladine: oh, cool!  what about?
<zoidberg> the reason is
<futlib> frogzoo: the uninstall script didn't execute prelink -au, I am doing it manually now
<bintut> Paladine: care to pmsg?
<zoidberg> ubuntu is like taking up 3 gigs just for startes
<futlib> but I get a bunch of "Could not find one of the dependencies" errors
<zoidberg> and i only i have like 6.5 gigs on this hard drive
<zoidberg> ?
<frogzoo> futlib: oops, my bad, soz
<Paladine> bintut, it was for an oil company.  They just finished rolling out a new enterprise system in the UK and france
<Warbo> zoidberg: Well, "just for starters" also includes office suites and stuff you know
<IdleOne> zoidberg, thats plenty unless you plan on storring alot of mp3's or sumthing
<Skorm> zoidberg: If you want, you can install ubuntu in a way in which you only choose certain things, tohugh its fairly hard
<dungodung> I installed php5 via synaptic but it won't support CLI.. how do I fix that?
<zoidberg> oh
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm having this problem with lynx, and also opera, i'm starting a download, directly from hak5.org (their podcast), and it gets like halfway, and then stops... can anyone help me with that. It works fine with firefox.
<bintut> Paladine: wow! i pressume that's a big project, right?  :)
<CokeNCode> does lynx support resuming ... ?
<zoidberg> i understnad that certain stuff such as open office and other apps are included
<Skorm> CokeNCode: treid wget?
<Paladine> bintut, about 100M USD worth of project yeah
<zoidberg> but do u think there might be another linux os out there that requires less space for the BASE OS system
* Skorm beds, this time for real.
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> or is it not worth it?
<Warbo> CokeNCode: Use "copy link location" or something, then paste it into "wget -c URL"
<jrib> dungodung: php5-cli
<Skorm> zoidberg: there are, but they don't included any features
<CokeNCode> Skorm hmmmm good suggestion ... but does 'wget' support resuming ?
<dungodung> jrib: right
<Warbo> zoidberg: You can easily remove the packages which are taking up space
<Paladine> bintut, were they trying to sell you their NAMOS system?
<zoidberg> cool
<zoidberg> ok
<frogzoo> futlib: which deps are missing? sounds ugly
<IdleOne> zoidberg, stick with ubuntu. best community support by far
<zoidberg> thats true
<sladen> Enverex: see the following line:   sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<LordElph> I've got a windows shared directory mounted onto a linux server with samba. If I modify a file in the shared dir on windows, I often get an immediate notification that the file has changed and should be reloaded. This occurs in all text editors which support such a feature, leaving me to believe it's either samba, or another process on the server doing this. Anyone got any clues as to what is going
<LordElph>  on?
<zoidberg> i have ubuntu on my dektop
<zoidberg> and use it all the time
<dungodung> jrib: thanks.
<futlib> frogzoo: xpcshell, firefox-bin mozilla-bin and so on
<zoidberg> i just got this laptoop
<Warbo> CokeNCode: The "-c" is for "continue" (I always use it, since when the connection dies I often just press up to get the same command back, but without -c it just starts again)
<zoidberg> the community is great though
<futlib> /usr/sbin/prelink.bin: /usr/lib/klibc/bin/nfsmount: Using /lib/klibc-t2jM36h7OcxUNTDzncfER2p7kd4.so, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker
<futlib> /usr/sbin/prelink.bin: /usr/lib/klibc/bin/nfsmount: Using /lib/klibc-t2jM36h7OcxUNTDzncfER2p7kd4.so, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker
<futlib> sorry, lot of messages
<zoidberg> the best support community i've seen
<futlib> I'll pastebin them
<bintut> Paladine: sort of.
<sladen> LordElph: in Unix you can request to be notified of changes to a directory.  this is what is happening
<Paladine> bintut, hehe I have soooo many manuals here for NAMOS :)
<lophyte> sladen: you can? how do you do that? o_o
<Enverex> sladen, It ran but I still only have sda in /dev
<LordElph> sladen: can I turn it off for particular mount points?
<Paladine> bintut join #paladine
<bintut> Paladine: i'm trying to make this ND210 work on a customed linux based POS
<LordElph> sladen: I don't think it's that - Windows hasn't mounted a samba share, I should be getting notifications from the server - it's like the server is actually touching file right after I save it locally on my Windows shared dir
<LordElph> s/should/should not/
<kbrooks> Does dos have mkdir? and cd?
<zoidberg> what are the terminal commands for removing an application?
<kbrooks> zoidberg: apt-get remove app
<Warbo> kbrooks: cd yes, I don't know about mkdir
<Subhuman> zoidberg, im back no
<frogzoo> futlib: try reinstalling libc6
<sladen> LordElph: so, on the windows machine, you modify a file, and then the text-editor on the Linux machine tells you that the file has changed?
<IdleOne> apt-get --purge appname
<jrib> zoidberg: add --purge to remove config files as well
<Subhuman> and its sudo apt-get remove applicationname
<Warbo> kbrooks: You can't cd to a drive though, just use it's letter as the command
<kbrooks> yeah it has mkdir
<kbrooks> Warbo: i wasnt talking about that.
<frogzoo> futlib: did the unprelink finish?
<sladen> kbrooks: you can 'cd' to where a drive has been _put_ (Mounted), but not to a drive itself...
<futlib> frogzoo: yeah, with errors
<kbrooks> sladen: DOS, not UNIX
<kbrooks> *smacks sladen*
<frogzoo> futlib: k, now reinstall libc6
<futlib> done
<Warbo> sladen: Drive letters? In Linux?
<frogzoo> futlib: or won't dpkg cooperate?
<kbrooks> sladen: there are no drive letters in Linux
<futlib> frogzoo: I reinstalled libc, but same issue
<futlib> after that
<sladen> kbrooks: s/can/can't/
<futlib> frogzoo: well, one of the two strange behaviours
<futlib> one is the badalloc error
<futlib> the other is that the windows goes up, but seems to hang up and never get's redrawn
<zoidberg> guys so i tried to apt-get install xubuntu-dektop
<zoidberg> and i get a whole bunch of package dependency errors
<jrib> zoidberg: desktop has an s
<zoidberg> lol
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: You awake?
<zoidberg> yeah
<zoidberg> i typed it in right in the terminal
<Warbo> zoidberg: Try doing it in aptitude, that makes it easier to fix broken packages
<zoidberg> how do i do that from the term?
<zoidberg> or can i do that from the terminal?
<Warbo> zoidberg: "sudo aptitude" then use / to search, + to mark for installation and b to find broken stuff
<ardchoille> New wiki page for anyone who is interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<frogzoo> futlib: dunno, reinstall's looking promising
<Subhuman> zoidberg, if you havea  gui use Synaptic
<jrib> zoidberg: you can pastebin your errors too on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Warbo> ardchoille: I BET that gets put on help.ubuntu.com/community :)
<Subhuman> zoidberg, itz in system/admin.synaptic
<futlib> frogzoo: I'm just trying to pastebin the prelink errors
<LordElph> sladen: no, I modify the file on windows, and if I switch focus to another app and come back, the editor will tell me the file has been modified, do I want to reload etc
<ardchoille> Warbo: Really?
<frogzoo> futlib: the reinstall kernel, tools & libc6 worked for me on breezy, no probs: waiting on pastebin
<sladen> LordElph: the editor on which operating system?
<futlib> here
<futlib> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/227
<futlib> gnome-terminal is not listed there, the application I'm using for tests all the wy
<Warbo> ardchoille: I have had loads of pages moved. I think the community help site is focused completely on tweaks and hints, whilst the Wiki is getting full of MarketingTem and ArtworkTeam stuff and things
<LordElph> sladen: Windows
<LordElph> sladen: the directory I'm writing to happens to be mounted on the server with smbfs
<ardchoille> Warbo: Oh, I don't care if it gets moved.. so long as it benefits the community i some way
<whadar> can i mount as a user?
<whadar> and not as root?
<futlib> in this order, I did: uninstall prelink; remove the cronjob and apt.conf; reinstall my initramfs-tools; reinstall my kernel; reboot; install prelink; run prelink -au; reinstall libc6; run prelink -au
<Warbo> whadar: In the "Computer" place yes, for anything else probably not
<sladen> whadar: yes, removalble drives are done like that with 'pmount'.  non-removable user-mounted drives must be set with the 'user' flag in /etc/fstab
<whadar> http://www.box.net/dav /media/dav   davfs user,auto   0   0
<whadar> should this entry in fstab be enough?
<Enverex> sladen, It ran but I still only have sda in /dev < So any other ideas? heh
<futlib> incomiiing!
<zaida> hi
<Warbo> hello
<J_P> hi all
<zaida> there'isn't ubuntu.it?
<Warbo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Warbo> oops, website not IRC :)
<osfameron> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<zaida> thanks
<frogzoo> whadar: not according to man mount - doesn't understand davfs, only coda
<futlib> frogzoo: so what would you recommend? reinstalling is an option, and I think that it would be faster than trying to fix the bug
<snorre> Anyone know what directory modprobe looks in for modules?
<bjorn-> hmm, when I do a 'Connect to server' in the Places menu, where does it mount (if I want to access it from the shell)
<zoidberg> so i tried synaptic and basically the same problem...it says that certain packages have unresolvable dependencies and it says to make sure all required repositories are added and enabled in prefences?
<frogzoo> futlib: that's probably the best way
<jrib> zoidberg: pastebin the errors as well as the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and give us the URL
<frogzoo> sob
<futlib> frogzoo: okay, thanks and bye
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zoidberg> the URL from where?
<zoidberg> and i cant past for some reason
<cpk2> might want to try that zoidberg for repositories
<jrib> zoidberg: after you pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<cpk2> the source-o-matic that is
<whadar> frogzoo: i tried sudo mount -t davfs http://www.box.net/dav /media/dav
<sladen> Enverex: I don't know whether hotswap sata is actually in yet. Can you file a bug and we'll get somebody who knows the details to look at it
<void1> Hello folks.
<frogzoo> whadar: and?
<whadar> and also only root can access
<sladen> Enverex: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/udev/+filebug
<whadar> :(
<frogzoo> whadar: man mount - davfs doesn't exist as an option
<whadar> yes it... after you install davfs
<void1> I'd like to configure my 17" Monitor, but I dont have any idea what the HoriSync and VerticalSync -values are. Is there something that can autodetect it?
<Enverex> sladen, It worked yesterday, lol
<whadar> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-202761.html
<Enverex> sladen, The only change I'm aware of since then was the automated kernel update
<whadar> this explains....
<sladen> whadar: try  -o umask=0000
<whadar> sladen: where?
<sladen> Enverex: oh *right*.  So this is a regression.  In which case, can you file it *quickly* and put regression in the subject line, so that the person who made the change can know about it quickly
<sladen> Enverex: is this 6.06 LTS?
<Enverex> sladen, I'm not POSITIVE it's that though, that's the only thing that I'm aware changed though
<Enverex> sladen, Yes
<sladen> whadar: mount -o umask=000 -t davfs ... ...
<anosa> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<whadar> 10x
<lassegs> hi. how do i install .ttf fonts?
<sladen> Enverex: okay, file it and they'll probably ask you to reproduce it;  you should include aall the details that you've told me
<jrib> !fonts > lassegs
<Enverex> k
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<radone> I have installed ubuntu on my new box but sounds does not work. Please could anyone point me?
<whadar> Unknown suboption umask=000
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<radone> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<anosa> radone, lol
<whadar> lol
<cpk2> any reason why whenever I apt-get something i get X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device XXX
<snorre> Anyone know what default directory modprobe looks in for modules?
<stefg> !me
<ubotu> I know nothing about me - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<jrib> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefg> volkan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zoidberg> alright guys i pasted the errors on pastbin titled Xubuntu Install Errors
<zoidberg> what now?
<cpk2> zoidberg: you need to give us the link
<zoidberg> ok
<volkan> i want to learn any one use bandwith controller with GUI
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18349
<zoidberg> did u guys get the link?
<jrib> zoidberg: did you put /etc/apt/sources.list up too?
<zoidberg> no how do i get to that?
<zoidberg> sorry for being such a dumbass by the way
<jrib> zoidberg: are you in gnome now?
<zoidberg> yes
<cpk2> zoidberg: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> "
<cpk2> and copy paste the output
<ksenk_getriebe> hi
<zoidberg> u want me to type that in GNOME
<zoidberg> i get no such file or directory
<zoidberg> when i type that in terminal
<jrib> zoidberg: are you sure there are no typos?
<zoidberg> sorry
<Paladine> so anyone know why autoupdate wants me to reinstall -26 kernel image and headers?
<zoidberg> there was a typo i wrote source instead of sources
<zoidberg> okay what do u want now
<jrib> zoidberg: the url for the pastebin
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18349
<zoidberg> wait do u want the /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<zoidberg> ?
<Hoxzer_> is there anyway to tell xine in ubuntu to use external ffmpeg
<jrib> zoidberg: yep
<Hoxzer_> ?
<zoidberg> one sec...sorry once again for being such a noob
<scorpion007> I'm trying to get thunderbird to display messages as unicode. I've changed the settings there but some characters are displayed as question marks. Is there anything I need to install to support all of the unicode symbols?
<bjorn-> I'm having that same problem with irssi ... so I changed the terminal from UTF-8 to ISO and it works fine
<bjorn-> except it's not unicode ;-)
<Enverex> I have to admit I prefer launchpad to bugzilla, bugzilla looks... like ass, heh
<khermans> Why isn't ReiserFS the default option for Ubuntu file system?
<jatt> khermans: Probably future versions of ReiserFS will never be included in the Linux Kernel, so using it as default filesystem in Ubuntu would be a bad idea.
<khermans> jatt, why --what happened?
<jatt> khermans: http://wiki.kernelnewbies.org/WhyReiser4IsNotIn
<bintut> anyone's familiar with this problem:  "parport0: FIFO is stuck"
<zoidberg> okay here it is
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18350
<zoidberg> by the way
<zoidberg> i uncommented the two lines indicated to allow universal dpenedncies
<zoidberg> but that didnt work
<zoidberg> so this is what it looked like when i changed it back to what it was
<jrib> zoidberg: delete the last line you have there (40) and uncomment all the lines that begin with 'deb'.  You don't need backports, but if you want them you can keep them.  Then save and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<cpk2> zoidberg: you are using breezy?
<zoidberg> yeah
<Rarj> hi there.
<cpk2> zoidberg: jrib is right, you dont have any of the repos enabled
<kristian> Can someone help me troubleshot my ati graphic card, and the ati driver? My xorg.conf file is correct, but still it's Mesa working.
<Rarj> im having a little trouble installing themes on my home computer
<Rarj> i have ubuntu dapper installed
<jrib> Rarj: what problem are you having?
<Rarj> jrib, gives me "invalid file format"
<Rarj> although it asks for a tar file
<zoidberg> so should i still delete the last line if i'm using Breezy
<jrib> Rarj: that's a problem with the file structure inside
<zoidberg> ?
<jrib> zoidberg: yes, it's repeated above in your file
<Hoxzer_> if I build dep from source does ./configure options still apply?
<Rarj> jrib, ok. that comes up on all the themes that i try
<jrib> Rarj: you can extract it yourself and see what it looks like inside.  Where are you getting the themes?
<cpk2> zoidberg: yes, you already have that repo further up
<Gorlist> hi
<Hoxzer_> hi
<Enverex> Someone want to delete this and 'can' the moron? https://launchpad.net/bounties/0
<Rarj> jrib, gnome website
<Rarj> jrib, im sorry,
<Rarj> jrib, gnome-look.org
<Enverex> Why do people post random crap on the launchpad, makes no sense
<zoidberg> ok update is done
<zoidberg> now u think i should be able to install xubunut-dektop
<zoidberg> ?
<SonicChao> zoidberg: Yes.
<jrib> Rarj: yeah some of the themes up there aren't structured right, you can still use them, you just have to extract it yourself and then copy the right folder to ~/.themes/ .  I'll help you out with one so you can get the idea if you want, just link me
<zoidberg> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  ...right?
<Rarj> umm.. are you saying.. that i need to extract them to the usr/share/themes folder ?
<jrib> zoidberg: yes
<Rarj> jrib, my home computer doesnt have internet connection. im in office now..
<zoidberg> it says couldnt find package
<zoidberg> and no typo
<Rarj> jrib, are you saying.. that i need to extract them to the usr/share/themes folder ?
<jrib> zoidberg: xubuntu-desktop is in breezy universe, can you check that those two lines were uncommented?
<Enverex> #launchpad
<Enverex> whoops
<jrib> Rarj: no, you should use ~/.themes/ == /home/username/.themes for your user
<Rarj> jrib, oh ok
<zoidberg> ok sorry forgot to uncomment two lines...now they are good...i'm updating again too
<Rarj> jrib, can u tell me which window manager is loaded with ubuntu by default ?
<radone> I have analyzed my server using 'nmap' - if non-necessary ports are not opened does it mean that my firewall is configured well? Or is it even more complicated
<xxyyzz> Is there a tutorial somewhere that has instructions on how to make Ubuntu connect to the internet through a USB modem, as opposed to an ethernet one?
<jrib> Rarj: but, you should extract the file to your desktop and see what the structure looks like.  Usually the problem is they are save as something like /usr/share/themes/COOLTHEME/... but you only want COOLTHEME in your ~/.themes/
<jrib> Rarj: metacity
<Rarj> ok
<Rarj> jrib, i extracted them, they have a folder inside with the theme name and a file called (themename).theme
<Rarj> is that right ?
<stefg> xxyyzz: that would be vendor specific, so imho there's no general tutorial
<Bergcube> My wife has completely forgotten her password on her laptop. And I didn't create any user for myself there. (Stoopid, yes I know.) I have halted the boot in grub. How sould I alter the "kernel /vmlinuz bla bla" line to start the machine in single user terminal? (And will that help me? Or will I still need her PWD?)
<Sanne> xxyyzz: here are some entries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=modem&titlesearch=Titles
<xxyyzz> stefg: what do you mean by 'vendor specific'? Where would I go to find more information on this?
<mwe> does someone know if there is any way to extract a stored password from firefox?
<xxyyzz> Thanks Sanne
<Sanne> xxyyzz: you're welcome
<jrib> Rarj: I believe the .theme should be inside the folder with the theme name, but let me go check
<xxyyzz> With my mac, it automatically recognises the internet, be it ethernet or USB. But Ubuntu doesn't seem to pick it up automatically, and I'm not sure why =/
<ra7eeel> peace upon you all
<netventure> bergcude: edit the grub line (use 'e') and add this to the line:
<Rarj> jrib, ok
<netventure> bergcube: init=/bin/bash rw
<ra7eeel> kinldy i have problem with gaim
<stefg> xxyyzz: Every ISP tends to deliver their own brand of modem...
<zoidberg> ok
<ra7eeel> can anyone help ?
<zoidberg> its installing
<netventure> bergcube: if there's a 'ro' in the line, replace it with 'rw
<zoidberg> after its done i will restart in xubuntu
<xxyyzz> stefg, I didn't buy mine from an ISP =/
<ra7eeel> it gives me unable to conect
<MrFeetio> is there anyway to lock workstations?
<Bergcube> netventure~  ADD it.  Not remove aything of it?
<zoidberg> so u think it will let my computer run faster then it running on gnome
<MrFeetio> like set a password for one
<zoidberg> ?
<netventure> boot with 'b' and you will be dropped to a shell
<stefg> Bergcube: boot in single mode, and enter a new password by passwd [username] 
<netventure> bergcube: yes you need to add that, just make sure that there is no 'ro' in the line
<zoidberg> jrib are u there?
<Bergcube> netventure~  Thanks a lot!  I will tinker.  I'll let you know how it turns out.
<jrib> zoidberg: yes, it should run smoother, just choose xubuntu from options > sessions options at the login screen
<netventure> sure
<zoidberg> ok
<ra7eeel> hellooooooooooo
<stefg> xxyyzz: so google for '[my_dsl_modem]  linux usb driver' and see what turns up
<zoidberg> guys do u know if u can ssh a windows machine from a linux machine
<zoidberg> ?
<ra7eeel> any one can help in this problem ?
<ra7eeel> i am new user to ubuntu
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shriphani> zoidberg, cygwin would work
<ra7eeel> oka thanks
<zoidberg> how does that work
<zoidberg> ?
<MrFeetio> ra7eeel try reasking your question
<shriphani> download it and run the setup ?
<jrib> Rarj: yes, the .theme should be in the directory.  Try moving it there, and then copying the directory to ~/.themes/ then go to system > preferences > themes and see if it works
<zoidberg> no i want to get into my windows machine FROM ubuntu
<shriphani> hmm
<shriphani> i guess cygwin might work
<jrib> zoidberg: is your windows box already running as an ssh server?
<Tommy2k4> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168,  Major opcode:  145,  Minor opcode:  3,  Resource id:  0x0, Failed to open device
<stefg> zoidberg: you want putty
<Tommy2k4> anyone got any idea why i get that error several times whenever i run anything from konsole
<zoidberg> i dunno how can i tell?
<shriphani> jrib, can we use cygwin to run a ssh server ?
<jrib> zoidberg: it probably isn't unless you set it up
<jrib> shriphani: I don't know
<zoidberg> ok
<shriphani> hey wait i think ssh and sshd work on cygwin
<Rarj> jrib, ok great
<zoidberg> cool ok guys thanx a lot all of you have been a great help i will probably be back later
<zoidberg> bye
<Hoxzer_> where is ffmpeg libary located in ubuntu?
<shriphani> !cygwin
<ubotu> I know nothing about cygwin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3833 kB, installed size 9808 kB
<shriphani> i got gstreamer ffmpeg plugins for totem but my parents still buggered me till i got vlc for them lol
<profoX`> how do I change the background of the menubars and gnome-panel ? gconf ?
<jrib> profoX`: use a different theme
<jrib> !themes > profoX`
<dillinger> hey guys im having a little problem here: no more sound in a flash animation under firefox !!
<dillinger> what can i do please ?
<jrib> dillinger: see the restricted formats wiki page
<jrib> !flash > dillinger
<MrFeetio> profox right click on the panel>properties> background tab
<profoX`> jrib: no, i want to change ONLY the menubars, not a whole different theme, is this possible?
<profoX`> thx MrFeetio
<jrib> does that work for menu bars as well?
<Hoxzer_> Guys
<shriphani> !flash > shriphani
<Hoxzer_> Location of ffmpeg libary please ;)
<jrib> Hoxzer_: ffmpeg is in the universe repository
<profoX`> jrib: no
<JoaoJoao> hello
<jrib> profoX`: yeah you may need to just edit your current theme
<Hoxzer_> jrib: actually I'm talking about the actual location in the hard drive
<JoaoJoao> anyone here knows if Breezy's postgresql-8.1 packages are broken? I get this error when I'm trying to start the service: Insecure directory in $ENV{PATH} while running with -T switch at /usr/bin/pg_ctlcluster line 342
<jrib> Hoxzer_: dpkg -L ffmpeg
<profoX`> jrib: k, thanks
<alephant> I've got a 6.06 CD and I can't tell whether it's SERVER or ALTERNATE... is there a file on the CD that will tell me which I've got?
<Hoxzer_> jrib: thx
<Bergcube> netventure~  That was a perfect solution.  I now have her logged into Gnome with a new password.  You're a mate.
<alephant> (and for some reason the md5sum on the disc doesn't correspond to any on the website)
<someothernick> ./waste: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.5.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- help
<alephant> well... let me ask the question in another way:
<alephant> does the alternate install disc also include "server install"?
<jrib> alephant: you could check the md5sum
<alephant> jrib, I already said that the md5sum doesn't match the list on the website.
<jrib> alephant: oh didn't see that, but that does mean there is a problem with the download
<trev__> whats better, xine or gstreamer
<jrib> trev__: xine imo
<trev__> and how do you make kaffeine play .wmv
<trev__> so then kaffeine is better than totem them also because it is desinged around xine
<xxyyzz> Is there an application you can open to change your selected modem driver(s)?
<gregg__> xine or gstreamer? clearly mplayer is better! :-)
* jrib agrees with gregg__ 
<someothernick> ./waste: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.5.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- anyone :/
<dillinger> hey guys im having a little problem here: no more sound in a flash animation under firefox !! i already read the restricted formats wiki page !!
<dillinger> didnt work
<jrib> dillinger: did you tell firefox to use aoss?
<dillinger> yep
<Warbo> dillinger: Try closing FF, closing any programs using sound then restart FF
<dillinger> already did
<dillinger> of course
<dillinger> but not working
<jrib> dillinger: alsa-oss is installed?
<dillinger> of course
<nixr> Hello all, I have what will probably turn out to be a simple issue with apt. When I run apt-get update, I get the following error - W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3 Would anyone know how to resolve this?
<dillinger> i followed the tutorial
<Warbo> nixr: You need to get the key from that site (if there is one). It is not an error, just a warning
<stefg> dillinger: set an  env-variable FIREFOX_DSP=esd
<nixr> once I get the key what would I do with it?
<Warbo> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<dillinger> ok
<Warbo> nixr: Scratch that.
<dillinger> from aoss to esd
<nixr> Warbo : ok
<Warbo> nixr: There is a way to add keys in the Software Properties dialog I think
<MrFeetio> how do i make accounts without passwords?
<CzarAlex``> I want to kill this process but kill 7378 or sudo kill 7378 doesnt seem to work. Suggestions? czar      7378  0.0  0.7   7268  3072 pts/0    T    09:07   0:00 mutt -a index.html -s MOO czaralex@gmail.com
<Warbo> CzarAlex``: kill -s KILL maybe?
<nixr> you're right Warbo
<Warbo> nixr: Yay
<xopher> If I 'apt-get source -b pkgname' am I the only one who can use that .deb?
<nixr> ok I ma new to this but how would I import the key?
<CzarAlex``> Warbo: Just type kill -s KILL ? where do I specify the process number (7378)
<Warbo> CzarAlex``: "sudo kill -s KILL pid" (pid is process number)
<JoaoJoao> I'm having some issues trying to start postgresql in breezy. It doesn't even remove the packages, looks like Ubuntu's pgsql packages are badly broken
<bahadirt> hello guys
<Marduke> hello
<Warbo> nixr: Hang on, I'll need to reenable Software Properties in Alacarte :)
<CzarAlex``> Warbo: Gah. Thank you :)
<nixr> lol ok
<RAOF> xopher, no.  Anyone (with the same architecture, obviously) can use debs you build with "apt-get source -b pkgname"
<dillinger> can someone please help me i dont have any sound in a flash animation under firefox
<Warbo> nixr: On the "Authentication" tab you need to give it the key file. You can probably get it from the repository's website
<WooD> Hi ! what does replace microsoft Frontpage 2003 in Ubuntu that can make the same work ?
<Paladine> so have ubuntu released a new version of -26 kernel or something?
<existance> what proggie can i use to burn a CD image?
<Warbo> WooD: Probably Nvu is best
<zoidberg> hey guys thanx a lot
<NthDegree> WooD nvu is a good replacement
<NthDegree> existance try k3b
<zoidberg> xubuntu is working great
<Warbo> existance: Nautilus (the file manager), GnomeBaker, K3B, XCDRoast
<zoidberg> now does anyone know of a DVD player
<zoidberg> ?
<existance> Gracias
<WooD> NthDegree: Warbo: thanks to both of you ! :)
<funkja> Is there a good program for GNOME that is similar to Mac OSX's widgets?
<RAOF> zoidberg, totem-xine?
<Enverex> WooD, NVu and Quanta Plus
<nixr> whoops I accidentally disco'd
<Warbo> zoidberg: ogle-gui is specifically designed for DVDs
<WooD> Enverex: thanks
<Paladine> funkja, gdesklets
<Enverex> WooD, and maybe even SCREEM
<NthDegree> WooD or how about WINE + Frontpage 2003 :p
<bahadirt> guys
<Warbo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<JoaoJoao> oh well I'll just compile pgsql from source
<bahadirt> I downloaded alternate cd
<bahadirt> and installed
<bahadirt> now works perfect
<Paladine> W00D I find echo is good for writing webpages
<bahadirt> BUT
<bahadirt> I got one on board lan adapter
<Warbo> Paladine: lol
<bahadirt> which system could not recognize
<bahadirt> I plugged in another pci card
<Paladine> 'echo "<html>\n<body>" > index.html
<bahadirt> it seems okay
<bahadirt> but when I plug the cable
<bahadirt> nothing happens
<bahadirt> no packets moving
<bahadirt> what shld I do ?
<bahadirt> to activate connection
<Warbo> bahadirt: You tried using the System>Administration>Networking tool?
<Enverex> Oh, he asked for something to replace Frontpage! I know something that does the syntax just as well! "cat /dev/random > /index.html" !
<bahadirt> yes I tried but I am not directly connected
<Paladine> Enverex, hehehe
<bahadirt> we have isa server here
<bahadirt> and firewall etc.
<Warbo> Enverex: Do you have AbiWord installed?
<WooD> Paladine: thanks
<bahadirt> I need to habe automatic ip
<bahadirt> how can I do that
<bahadirt> ?
<WooD> I will try nvu first
<Enverex> Warbo, Nope, why'd you ask?
<Paladine> bahadirt, enable DHCP
<bahadirt> paladine : okay I will.
<Warbo> Enverex: I was going to suggest you save a document as HTML in it. AbiWord's idea of HTML formatting is seriously flawed :)
<Enverex> Warbo, Ah, heh, I use bluefish personally
<Paladine> Enverex, I <heart> bluefish
<trev__> so if I use mplayer instead of totem with gstreamer my videos will look better?
<Paladine> I currently have 8 scripts open in bluefish hehehe
<Enverex> It's "I <3 Bluefish"
<nixr> Warbo: Thank you. I found the key at the site and was able to import it. I no longer get the warning.
<Enverex> Want to see my latest "work of art"?
<Paladine> each to their own, I love it somuch it deserved the extra characters and effort required :p
<Warbo> trev__: That is a heavily debated issue
<trev__> i jsut tried it and mplayer looked alot better
<Gullstad> how use *.bin *.cue files in linux?
<trev__> looking at a low res avi or red vs. blue
<Warbo> nixr: Cool, I may do the same since I use that repo. I usually just put up with the warnings though :)
<Warbo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<trev__> but can mplayer play streams
<Warbo> Gullstad: See the bin/cue bit of Ubotu's message
<Enverex> Gullstad, Use cue2iso or bin2iso or that
<nixr> Warbo: I'm a neat freak. I can't deal with it. lol
<Enverex> I just submitted ccd2iso for review into repo, heh
<Paladine> I still wanna know why autoupdate is telling me I need to install -26 kernel image andheaders
<existance> Warbo, how do i burn an image with nautilus?
<minerale> Hi, i have a debian computer and allow friends of mine to use it via an ssh tunnel to access websites blocked in china. I just found out that even tho the tcp session is fowarded via the ssh tunnel, the dns server querried is the one local in china, and the dns server there refuses to resolve blocked ip's. Would VPN fix this? how can I setup vpn on debian so that it can be used from a windows pc? Anyone know of any program to setup vpn e
<Warbo> existance: right click the image>copy image to CD (or something like that)
<Paladine> existance, there is anextension for nautilus to do cdburning
<Paladine> Warbo, I think he needs to get the extension first
<Warbo> Oh, I though it came with Ubuntu
<existance> Paladine, i cna burn to cds
<Paladine> wasn't installed on mine by default
<existance> Paladine, i just couldnt figure out how to do an image
<lz1gjd> how do i find why my sound is not working ?
<Paladine> existance, like I said, you need the nautilus extension
<Paladine> it is in synaptic
<Paladine> it allows you to burn iso's (and otherimages)
<bahadirt> paladine : is postfix available with ubuntu
<trev__> from windows there is the idiot proof hamachi but that is freeware
<bahadirt> or need to download that
<bahadirt> ?
<Paladine> bahadirt, yes of course
<whitehorseNtiger> @minerale:  maybe post that in the ubuntu forums somewhere, maybe in "networking" section.  Might take some time to get an answer.
<bahadirt> yes what :)
<bahadirt> there or not
<bahadirt> ?
<Paladine> yes it is available
<bahadirt> how to activate?
<bahadirt> I need a mail server
<Warbo> existance: There are two ways of writing CDs in Nautilus. One is by dragging files to the "burn:///" folder, but that will not write an image. The second is the right-click way
<Paladine> I don't think it is installed by default though, you would need to installit using apt-get or synaptic
<bahadirt> 2 clients will use
<Warbo> !enter > bahadirt
<CzarAlex``> I have an executable shell script called moobackup.sh . How can I get ./moobackup.sh to run weekly? (do i need to place the file somewhere? /etc/cron.weekly) or is it more than that?
<whitehorseNtiger> Is setting up a mail server easy?
<whitehorseNtiger> How would I access my mail?  joe?
<Paladine> whitehorseNtiger, too easy, hense theproliferation of spam
<whitehorseNtiger> hehe
<whitehorseNtiger> ok
<Paladine> I access my mail with evolution
<bahadirt> how I can run postfix ?
<whitehorseNtiger> ah ok.  I use that too.
<Paladine> bahadirt, you need to install it via synaptic
<Paladine> that will install any dependencies
<whitehorseNtiger> I like evolution well enough.  It has 'contacts' and calender junk I never use.
<b0rnDeep> has anyone here had any problems running vmware player after updating the latest kernel?
<Paladine> then you just need to confgure it
<Paladine> b0rnDeep, you have to reinstall it
<trev__> if i install mplayer as default can i uninstall xine and gstreamer and kaffeine and totem
<Paladine> b0rnDeep, it is built around your previous kernel-headers
<Warbo> trev__: Yes, but it may also uninstall any ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop mete-packages (which is fine)
<trev__> whats a mete-package
<Warbo> trev__: Sorry, meta-package. It is an empty package which depends on other packages. It is OK to get rid of since it is empty, but you may want to reinstall it before upgrading to the next version of Ubuntu
<lz1gjd> how do i find why my sound is not working ?
<whitehorseNtiger> Is there a way to ignore all these announcements of people coming and going?
<bla|patrick> re
<Warbo> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<trev__> if i leave them there and set mplayer as the default that dose that  leave any running processes around
<trev__> *does that
<Warbo> trev__: No, but they will still take up space
<pbrunier> f
<bla|patrick> !sound in flash in opera
<ubotu> I know nothing about sound in flash in opera - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<trev__> i have 200 gigs so ill leave them, thx
<bla|patrick> *sigh*
<Paladine> I wish gdeskcal would have a different colour for days with events
<trev__> wate when i synaptic to remove totem it says it must remove ubuntu-destop as a dependency
<Subhuman> trev__, itz a meta-package, itz safe to remove
<lz1gjd> Warbo: thx, seems like my usb cam's mic  for some reason sometimes is used as default audio device
<Subhuman> itz just a "container" if you will.
<trev__> ok
<bla|patrick> crap its about 40C here... not even in the swimming baths u can bear it...
<bla|patrick> the sun is burning ur flesh :|
<MenZa> bla|patrick: UK?
<bla|patrick> germany
<bla|patrick> why?
<MenZa> Curious.
<MenZa> I have another friend saying it's 39C in the UK ;)
<MenZa> I'm in Denmark
<MenZa> Hella hot here too.
<Enverex> Subhuman, So there aren't any side effects from removing "ubuntu-desktop"?
<MenZa> 35 or smth
<trev__> its going to be around 100F in New York today
<madpickle> about 90 deg F here in sunny south wales =)
<MenZa> trev__: 40C is still more.
<bla|patrick> that high pressure area namend "bruno" xD
<Subhuman> Enverex, nope, not one.
<Paladine> MenZa, approching 36C here in the north west of UK
<trev__> i know
<MenZa> Oh wait, how'd we get so offtopic?
<MenZa> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Subhuman> MenZa, im uk
<Enverex> MenZa, Yeah, it's 35'c outside now and about 39'c in my room
<bla|patrick> in may we had to heat with gas
<MenZa> :)
<Subhuman> itz 34C atm
<ardchoille> Enverex: Not uless you plan to upgrade to the next Ubuntu version. I removed that meta package a while ago and everything is fine
<bla|patrick> and now we cant get the house cool engough xD
<MenZa> bla|patrick: haha :)
<Enverex> ardchoille, why would I not be able to upgrade?
<ardchoille> Enverex: You just need to re-install ubuntu-desktop , then upgrade
<ardchoille> you can remove it again after that
<cpk2> could someone tell me why when i try to do sudo echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf i get permission denied?
<Enverex> ardchoille, Ah, what happens if it isn't installed when I upgrade or will it just not let me?
<dmsantam> cpk2, because sudo doesn't apply to the after redirect >>
<ardchoille> Enverex: Not sure, never tried
<dmsantam> the sudo is working on the echo, but not after the >>
<dmsantam> you need to use something like tee
<xopher> What was the simplest way of making a folder to a repository again? One cmd IIRC
<ardchoille> xopher: I have a link, hold on
<ardchoille> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PersonalRepositories
<ardchoille> xopher: ^^
<xopher> thamls
<xopher> I meant, thanks ;)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<cpk2> dmsantam: i see, would it work if i did sudo after the >> as well then?
<dmsantam> cpk2, no :(
<Shinzetsu> Hey guys, I got Ubuntu working on a VM and it's really good :-)
<livingdaylight> has anyone ever been over to #tldp? that one very sad chanel
<BHSPitMonkey> what command/program can I use to check a drive's integrity? (not a filesystem, e.g. fsck)
<dmsantam> cpk2, do: sudo su -
<dmsantam> cpk2, then run the command without sudo
<bahadirt> paladine : okay, installed postfix
<bahadirt> now how may I run ?
<cpk2> i dont have su-
<bahadirt> it has a gui ? or text only
<cpk2> oh theres a space
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get vmplayer working with the latest kernel?
<dmsantam> cpk2, yes a space :)
<Shinzetsu> How can I install KDE?
<Paladine> bahadirt, you need to read the instructions for configuring it
<cpk2> alright thanks that worked
<bur[n] er> Shinzetsu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dmsantam> cpk2, cool :)
<cpk2> havent seen root login in a long time!
<livingdaylight> Shinzetsu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> Shinzetsu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dmsantam> cpk2, hehe root is handy sometimes :)
<Shinzetsu> Thanks both
<livingdaylight> Shinzetsu: or use Synaptic
<bahadirt> how can I run the postfix guys?
<livingdaylight> Shinzetsu: the 'search' function is synaptic is fantastic
<bur[n] er> disregard my vmware problem... dpkg-reconfigure does good work
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: indeed, couldn't live without it
<Shinzetsu> What is Synaptic?
<ardchoille> gui for apt
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: you know what i'm saying!? :D
<Shinzetsu> Sounds cool :-) Ill check it out
<bahadirt> how can I run the postfix guys?
<nol13> hi, what do i need to install to get serpentine to burn mp3's?
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: That's usually one of the first things I do in Synaptic
<livingdaylight> Shinzetsu: System/Administration/System Package Manager
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: what? search for stuff? hehe
<ardchoille> yep
<BokiC> is ubuntu still shiping x64 version?
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: yea, me too :)
<twa1296> hi, i need some terminal output which i can't see because the fullscreen app that i'm launching freezes. is this logged anywhere?
<ardchoille> BokiC: as of two days ago, yes
<tabman> i'm looking for a good java editor ?
<livingdaylight> tabman: try searching in Synaptic and see what comes back?
<BokiC> couse today I reived 5 copies of ubuntu 6,06 for 368 :)
<deltron> tabman: eclipse
<tabman> deltron: a simple editor not IDE like eclipse
<Enverex> erm "cannot create /dev/shm/jack-1000 directory (Permission denied)" any ideas how I get rights to write there?
<BokiC> I dont know why 5, but I will give the remaining 4 to my friends
<ardchoille> BokiC: Oh, I thought you meant Ship It.. I don't think they do that anymore for 64bit
<deltron> ah
<bahadirt> how can I run the postfix guys?
<cpk2> bahadirt: sudo postfix start
<cpk2> ?
<ardchoille> sudo /etc/init.d/postfix start ?
<bintut> how will i know why my /dev/lp0 is busy? i mean, what shall i do in order to know what makes my /dev/lp0 busy?
<squilla> hi all
<ardchoille> hi
<Enverex> Does anyone know what "**** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 1.209 msecs" means?
<nol13> i cant burn mp3's with serpentine, but in k3b its fine, anyone know what up with this?
<squilla> please tell me which chatroom is for ubuntu ppc? I have a problem with gnoem not starting correctly ona G3 iMac
<garkoil> hi all
<ardchoille> hi
<garkoil> I am about to install dapper on a large number of laptops ~20 or so and I want to save the long downloading of all the updates
<garkoil> So, I would like to know how can I burn all the deb's on a cd, and make it a repository
<garkoil> help would be apreciated
<ardchoille> garkoil: I use Partimage to install Ubuntu onto a large number of machines.. it works really well.
<_nano_> garkoil, http://www.tuxlab.org.za/   <-- may be this will help
<ardchoille> garkoil: Install on one, make a partimage image, use partimage to unpack the image onto the other machines
<Boglizk> How much space does Ubuntu use when installed?
<rpedro> garkoil: one word: apt-move
<ardchoille> When I press ALT+F, a run dialogue pops up. What is the app that that runs? I'd like to add it to my menu
<Shinzetsu> I installed KDE, How do I switch from GNOME to KDE?
<Boglizk> Shinzetsu: Log out and press "session"
<ardchoille> Shinzetsu: log out, choose gnome, log in
<Shinzetsu> Thanks
<Boglizk> Yw
<rpedro> garkoil: what do you want to do
<Hasserfuellt> Hallo zusammen!
<Hasserfuellt> Kann mir jemand hier vieleicht bei einen kleinen problem helfen?
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gatekeeper> Boglizk: about 4Gb
<Hasserfuellt> Danke schn!
<Hasserfuellt> Thx
<studprog> !da
<ubotu> I know nothing about da - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<squilla> anyone getting CORBA errors when logging in to gnome?
<bla|patrick> hat mal wer eine seit emit flash
<fraroco> hello everybody
<bla|patrick> oh.. damnit... wrong chan
<bla|patrick> sry
<fraroco> I wnna know how can I install wine
<bla|patrick> looking for a page that contains a flash
<ardchoille> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fraroco> someone can tell me where can I read something about it."?
<mwe> fraroco: sudo apt-get install wine
<garkoil> rpedro, I want to install and update a few laptops
<garkoil> the laptops are not conectted to the internet
<fraroco> mwe: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mwe> fraroco: close synaptic
<rpedro> garkoil: you maybe able to create a daily snapshop iso with jigdo from the debs you already have
<fraroco> mwe: ok It is working
<radone> is it possible to check physical size of ram available?
<rhican> radone, cat /proc/meminfo
* bintut waves.. brb.. restart x.org
<rpedro> garkoil: that is, it would be useful if you havent' yet installed and you don't mind installing with the alternate disc installer
<rhican> or with ksysguard or something
<radone> rhican: thanks
<ardchoille> radone: use the free command
<garkoil> rpedro, can you explain a bit more ?
<rpedro> garkoil: or you can use apt-move to create a custom repository on a cd/dvd , but I've never tried this myself
<mwe> but it will be physical size - kernel memory I think. there is also the free command
<rpedro> garkoil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JigdoDownloadHowto  << instruction are on this page
<alephant> I'm having a terrible time getting 6.06 installed with RAID-1 on two SATA drives...
<bla|patrick> http://www.thatvideogamesite.com/play.php?id=426 do you have sound in that flash?
<alephant> ...the install has ended, I've ejected the CD
* bla|patrick using opera has not
<rpedro> garkoil: you need the .jigdo , and .template files from the cdimage.ubuntu.com site for the latest daily snapshot
<alephant> and all I see on the screen is
<alephant> md: md0 switched to read-only mode.
<alephant> It's been about 10 minutes.
<alephant> I have no VCs available, it looks like the system has halted
<cpk2> trying to set up postfix, the wiki says to test i should do telnet localhost 25 and should see 250-starttls and 250 auth, all i see is 220 mydomain esmtp postfix any suggestions?
<alephant> is it safe to powercycle?
<cpk2> oops nevermind
<cpk2> missed something
<wycats> Hey guys: I'm having a problem...I pasted the details at http://pastie.caboo.se/5191
<alephant> is this "flash" question about missing sound?
<alephant> I always lose sound if I start mplayer/xmms or anything else that uses /dev/dsp; the fix is to restart firefox
<bla|patrick> could someone help me with sound and flash?
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bla|patrick> i al ready installed a sound demon and started opera with esddsp opera
<bla|patrick> but still no sound
<mwe> alephant: bla|patrick search the forums. the are some threads about it
<rpedro> garkoil: after you run the script , you need to supply to it the location of where you mounted the cdrom image (if you already have the alternate install disc), or/and you can point it to '/var/cache/apt/archives/' << this is where synaptic/apt-get cache the downloaded packages
<bla|patrick> i am doing
<bla|patrick> but non of those solutions works
<bla|patrick> :|
<Tommy2k4> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168,  Major opcode:  145,  Minor opcode:  3,  Resource id:  0x0, Failed to open device
<Tommy2k4> anyone got any idea why i get that error several times whenever i run anything from konsole
<bla|patrick> aoss opera didnt
<garkoil> rpedtro, I already have the alternate cdrom,  but is it up2date ?
<mwe> Tommy2k4: can you type dmesg and paste the additional info? use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bjorn-> anyone installed ATI drivers for a radeon card?.. I'm having some problems
<bjorn-> with their installer
<garkoil> repdro, I have the updated packages burned to a cd.
<rpedro> garkoil: doesn't matter, some of the needed packages are updated infrequently, and besides it will only fetch the package versions that match the .jigdo file
<whadar> what is the default pdf viewer in ubuntu?
<gr33npho3nix> whadar: evince
<rhican> bjorn, proprietory or opensource?
<squilla> ubotu ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<mwe> bjorn-: why don't you use the ubuntu module?
<dmsantam> whadar, document viewer
<Cirvin_Fox> I have installed a soundblaster live card into my computer, and disabled the onboard sound device, but now it seems i cannot unmute the device. It worked before i disabled the other sound device, is there a way to upmute it?
<garkoil> I didn't understand everything
<dmsantam> gr33npho3nix, evince?
<gr33npho3nix> is the default pdf viewer
<rpedro> garkoil: what didn't you understand ?
<garkoil> rpedro, can you please list the things I need to do ?
<dmsantam> gr33npho3nix, i never knew it was called that
<dmsantam> :)
<wycats> I get stuff like "sleep: command not found"
<mwe> bjorn-: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and update xorg.conf
<rpedro> garkoil: ok
<alephant> I can't boot my new 6.06 Alternate instllation
<alephant> GRUB can't mount the root partition:
<gr33npho3nix> dmsantam: yeah it is, adobe is there somewhere but it isn't the default and might have to be manually installed
<alephant> http://pastebin.ca/92355
<rpedro> garkoil: 1) run 'sudo apt-get install jigit jigdo jigdo-file'
<alephant> md0 is a raid1 device
<alephant> formatted ext3
<whadar> i cant install evince... it depends on gs-esp and gs-esp give me:
<whadar> Package gs-esp has no available version, but exists in the database.
<alephant> can anybody help?
<XenonG> Errr, what Firewall I can use for Ubuntu? Whats good? Any recommendations?
<Cirvin_Fox> I have installed a soundblaster live card into my computer, and disabled the onboard sound device, but now it seems i cannot unmute the device. It worked before i disabled the other sound device, is there a way to unmute it?
<XenonG> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<XenonG> aha
<cpk2> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<mwe> alephant: it looks like it's trying to mount the swap partition. that wont work
<garkoil> rpedro, I need to this straight after installing ?
<studprog> Hi ... anybody here know how to make a GRUB entry so that the computer boots over PXE
<XenonG> Any good firewall besides the one in Ubuntu?
<alephant> 0x82 == swap...
<alephant> :-/
<gr33npho3nix> studprog: isn't pxe handled by the bios
<mwe> XenonG: iptables is your only option. it has various front ends though
<Cirvin_Fox> ok, i got it to unmute, alls wel
<ardchoille> XenonG: I like Firestarter
<whadar> studprog: pxegrub?
<XenonG> How to use it?
<alephant> mwe, is this something I can potentially do from the GRUB commandline, or am I reinstalling [again] ?
<mwe> XenonG: iptables is one of the best firewalls on the planet though
<mwe> alephant: dont reinstall
<gr33npho3nix> i prefer webmin-iptables
<gr33npho3nix> or is it webmin-firewall
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<rpedro> garkoil: 2) go to cdimage,ubuntu.com and fetch the .jigdo file and the .template file from the latest snapshot , for the architecture you have (amd64, i386 or what you want) , and place these two files in a separate directory from other files , say 'dapper-snapshot-iso'
<mwe> alephant: figure the correct partition number and tell grub to use it
<alephant> XenonG, I like shorewall a lot
<gr33npho3nix> really i didn't know that, anyone know why they stopped supporting it
<studprog> gr33npho3nix: yes .. and it's possible to make the computer boot "everytime" via PXE - but i would like it to boot once using PXE and then just boot locally afterwards (the PXE boot installs a brand new Ubuntu system on the target machine)
<XenonG> hhmmm
<XenonG> I'm not good with command line firewalls
<Cardoe> can someone with gcc installed give me "gcc -dumpmachine"
<XenonG> nogo
<Cardoe> on an amd64 box
<Brinu> hi
<dmsantam> XenonG, its in System->Administration->Firestarter once you've installed it
<Brinu> how muc hspace does Ubuntu take?
<skavenge> XenonG: firestarter is a nice gui frontend
<ardchoille> XenonG: Firestarter is a gui front-end to iptables, it's got a nice and easy-to-understand gui
<mwe> XenonG: firestarter is a great gui front end to iptables
<Brinu> How much space does Ubuntu take?
<bla|patrick> crap :|
<ardchoille> Firestarter impressed me
<XenonG> So I have to install it manually? k.
<bla|patrick> still no sound
<gr33npho3nix> studprog: well i guess you could boot some small os which does all the pxe stuff,  if your at many systems you hit a key to select what to boot from one time
<rpedro> garkoil: 3) mount the alternate install disc you have like this , under the same directory : 1. mkdir dapper-iso-old , 2. mount -o loop </path/to/your/dapper/iso> dapper-iso-old
<XenonG> Is it on the list in Synaptic Package Manager?
<ardchoille> XenonG: Firestarter is in universe
<gatekeeper> Brinu, about 4Gb
<wycats> Where do shell scripts get their path?
<rpedro> garkoil: make that "2. sudo mount -o loop </path/to/your/dapper/iso> dapper-iso-old
<alephant> wycats, the script uses the $PATH of the user that started it
<mwe> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<alephant> wycats, or an explicitly-set local $PATH from the shell invocation
<XenonG> wow, small size
<gr33npho3nix> i have found firestarter to be very finicky
<bla|patrick> regarding flash: non of that solutions in ubuntu's wiki is working
<rhican> wycats, using $PWD or $0 i would guess
<alephant> wycats, or a script can modify its own $PATH
<whadar> i uninstalled cups (cause i have no printer) but now the pdf viewer is not working... and i cant install evince... any sugguestions?
<mwe> XenonG: firestarter is available from synaptic if you have enabled the universe repository
<bla|patrick> the same goes for videostreaming
<bla|patrick> i am gonna be frustrated :|
<XenonG> which is where?
<whitehorseNtiger> a goalkeeper is the boyfriend of the girl you want to date in Korea :)
<snoops> bla|patrick video streaming?
<bla|patrick> no quicktime
<alephant> wycats, ``man bash'' should have something useful to say on the subject, esp. the diff. btw. a login/non-login shell.
<bla|patrick> no real
<mwe> !universe > XenonG
<bla|patrick> no sound in flash
<XenonG> What the hell is Universe repository?
<bla|patrick> quicktime... neither totem-mozilla.so nor mplayer-mozilla.so
<mwe> XenonG: read the /msg from ubotu
<mwe> XenonG: he told you
<XenonG> ok, thanks
<Foobal> bla|patrick: mkdir /tmp/.esd and then touch /tmp/.esd/socket ,restart the browser -> sound
<rpedro> garkoil: 4) in the same directory as you .jigdo and .template files, run this : 'jigdo-lite <yourfile.jigdo>'
<gatekeeper> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<XenonG> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rpedro> garkoil: you there ?
<bla|patrick> Foobal: first schekc if u can hear sound there:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyurb6rXz1Q
<garkoil> rpedro, yes
<garkoil>  I am copying the stuff
<rpedro> garkoil: what step are you at _
<rpedro> garkoil: *?
<garkoil> rpedro, I am not doing it now
<ardchoille> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<bla|patrick> *check
<garkoil> rpedro, I am trying to prepare my self to next week
<ardchoille> oh, nvr mind
<xopher> I got some bmpx amd64 packages, would anyone like to try them out? see if they work and so on
<rpedro> garkoil: hmm
<XenonG> Hmmm, server seems busy now, download speed down from max 80KB/s to 4Kb/s, what wrong? Peak hour?
<garkoil> the thing is I don't want to go over updating again and again
<alephant> ignore ubotu*
<alephant> oops
<rpedro> garkoil: ok,
<bla|patrick> Foobal: does ur olution work?
<bjorn-> XenonG: ubuntuforums.org slow as hell from here as well
<XenonG> They must be updating something......
<garkoil> rpedro, is that all ? after that I have an updated install cd ?
<ardchoille> bjorn-: YEah, slow today
<XenonG> Or cracker up to no good.
<garkoil> rpedro, the cd won't be livecd, right ?
<sri_> can any one tell how to trace the folders which are sean by others...not go to /var/....
<sri_> history??
<frogzoo> sri_: /proc
<rpedro> garkoil: after running the 'jigdo-lite' script , all you have to do is supply the locations where are the packages you already downloaded, one at a time. So in this case you would point it to the path to where you mounted your alternate cd iso, and to /var/cache/apt/archives
<sri_> frogzoo, 1min
<Gryhed^^> #ubuntu
<Gryhed^^> ^
<garkoil> so, I can't use this script on the LiveCD installer ?
<rpedro> garkoil: no, it would be a alternate install cd , this means textbased install , and just remembered , if you want to bring over extra packages to the pc that don't have a internet connection, you will have to use apt-move, jigdo only creates an iso with the packages from a default dapper install
<garkoil> rpedro, 10x
<rpedro> garkoil: np
<garkoil> rpedro, u just help creating 20 more happy students using ubuntu ! cheers
<sri_> frogzoo, thank u can u tell how to join in python irc......i typed /join #python then it is saying that u have to register I have already registered But i dont understand why it is saying like that
<rpedro> garkoil: great ;)
<frogzoo> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<MarcN> sri_: have you registered your nick with nickserv?
<sri_> MarcN, ya
<bla|patrick> Foobal: could u give me the 2nd command a 2nd time
<MarcN> sri_: and authenticated with it since you connected to irc?
<bla|patrick> copy and past didnt worked and by that time i already closed opera
<bla|patrick> touch /tmp/.est/
<alephant> the grub stanza ``root (hd0,0)'' points grub at the *boot sector* of the 0,0th hdd,partition, correct?
<sri_> MarcN, i just go to xchat & joining in ubuntuservers .......
<wycats> Is there any reason this syntax is no good in a shell script: if [ 0 -eq $PID ] ; then -- I get too many arguments
<Warbo> alephant: hd0,0 is the first partition of the fisrt drive. The MBR would probably be just hd0
<MarcN> sri_: sure. but when you are connected, you have to do something like   /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD
<sri_> MarcN, it is not asking for password...?
<alephant> wycats, that syntax is correct
<Tommy2k4> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18351
<MarcN> sri_: once connected, you need to tell nickserv that you are the owner of the nick 'sri_', you do that by msg nickserv
<sri_> MarcN, this is the process......??/msg nikserv sri_ password??
<alephant> wycats, to debug syntax errors in the if construct, use the test alone, like:
<alephant> [ 0 -eq 1 ]  || echo "FOO"
<frogzoo>  if [ 0 -eq 0 ] ; then echo yes ; fi
<alephant> [ 0 -eq  1 ]  && echo "FOO
<Warbo>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<alephant> frogzoo, line breaks can unnecessarily muddy the issue, though
<Shinzetsu> I did sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop, I have the Kubuntu bootscreen, login screen and all the KDE apps but it's still GNOME
<Warbo> sri_: It already knows that you are sri_, the only variable is the password
<sri_> MarcN, if i am typing this it is saying that unknown cmd..
<MarcN> sri_: type this:     /msg nickserv help     and it will msg you with all kinds of info.  You need to register your nick and then everytime you connect to irc, identify yourself
<frogzoo> wycats: too many args is probly cos $PID isn't set
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: Choose your session at the login screen
<Shinzetsu> I did that
<bla|patrick> Foobal: i cant find any reference for taht commands in the forums
<Shinzetsu> It's set to KDE
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: You chose KDE, right?
<Shinzetsu> Yep
<Tommy2k4> maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" would help
<MarcN> sri_:  no spaces before /msg ...
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: What happens if you run "startkde"?
<Tommy2k4> i did that before but havent logged out to test it yet
<sri_> MarcN, ya thank u
<Shinzetsu> In a terminal?
<daxxar> Is it possible to use the 'biometric sensor' (fingerprint scanner) built into my HP laptop to authenticate in Ubuntu?
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: Yeah, I'm just wondering if you somehow overwrote KDE binaries with GNOM ones.....
<Warbo> daxxar: Aa! I hate them :)
<Shinzetsu> Thanks, startkde did the job
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/screenshot-vmware-player.jpg   :)
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: That should be run when you choose KDE in the session thingie. I wonder why it didn't work automatically?
<alephant> ok, mwe, I'm now seeing that the kernel can't open md0
<Shinzetsu> Maybe its because im running Ubuntu in a VM
<alephant> erk
<alephant> lemme try an initrd
<Gullstad> root@gullet:/media# mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/gullstad/Desktop/TBOC1.iso /media/temp
<Gullstad> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<Gullstad>        missing codepage or other error
<Gullstad>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Gullstad>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Gullstad>  Got this problem when I try to mount.
<Shinzetsu> Hm
<alephant> mwe, but I'm irked that the installer wrote an incorrect grub/menu.lst
<Shinzetsu> I get a mixture of GNOME and KDE and when I close my terminal it goes back to GNOME
<bur[n] er> Shinzetsu: when you login... via gdm, use pick the kde session!
<frogzoo> Gullstad: u sure that's TBOC1 is an iso?
<Shinzetsu> All kinds of errors too
<Shinzetsu> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: Try getting rid of GNOME, or at least GDM
<calloc> Have to say Im liking this new Dapper...
<Shinzetsu> Alright
<Gullstad> frogzoo: You mean that TBIC1.iso aint an *.iso? It is :P
<Tommy2k4> Shinzetsu, i get that error all the time, cept device 168
<Warbo> Gullstad: You realise what you said there doesn't really make any sense. *.iso is not a file type, it is a file name
<Tommy2k4> i get it many times whenever i run something from konsole
<calloc> just out of curiosity has anyone installed a Wiki from the Repos using PHP 5??
<frogzoo> Gullstad: mount it on /mnt/tmp
<mwe> alephant: I don't know why it did that
<bur[n] er> Warbo: he shouldn't have to get rid of gdm... i use gdm and pick kde, gnome, xfce, or fluxbox
<calloc> Curreent version i tried installing requests PHP4,
<frogzoo> Gullstad: hotplug doesn't appreciate trespassers in /media
<Warbo> bur[n] er: GDM works for me too, but if there is a problem then it is probably GDM's fault
<Gullstad> frogzoo: File does not exsist
<frogzoo> Gullstad: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/tmp :p
<bur[n] er> ok, possibly
<alephant> mwe It got root() wrong and forgot the initrd stanza
* alephant glowers.
<bur[n] er> Shinzetsu: you should totally just install ubuntu full on and use windows via vmware :)
<phaedrus44> ello...i have major probs..i keep installing on my hda  which is 5 gigs....but every time install is finished, on reboot  i get "Grub Loading Stage 1.5" and a minute later i get "Read Error"    cannot boot
<phaedrus44> any hints or advice?
<bur[n] er> phaedrus44: bad disk?
<Shinzetsu> Thing is it locks up at installation
<creede> Hello all, I have a fonts question. How do I turn those little diamonds with question marks inside them into useful characters?
<Gullstad> frogzoo: same error :s
<Warbo> phaedrus44: Do you get the menu? If so you can mess around with the boot entries with "e"
<phaedrus44> i get no menu at all..
<phaedrus44> just Grub Loading Stage 1.5"
<phaedrus44> and then Read Error
<Tommy2k4> how can i disable bluetooth? seems pointless having it running when i will never use it
<Warbo> phaedrus44: I assume you don't have hidden menu? (in which case pressing Esc will show it)
<phaedrus44> i dont think so Warbo..
<Pecisk> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<phaedrus44> hhmm
<compengi> when i lock the screen can i remove the screen that moves, so that i will see the ubuntu's welcome screen?
<wrath> Hello all, could some one point me in the right direction of how to get my speakers working?
<Warbo> phaedrus44: Well, you can reinstall GRUB with "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" in a liveCD. Otherwise there is not much you can do without the menu
<phaedrus44> cool..ill try that
<phaedrus44> thanks
<hayden> how can i changet he resolution etc of the gdm login
<stefg> phaedrus44: I'd really check the harddisk for defects first... Or do have an odd disk configuration? What hardware is it?
<Warbo> compengi: You can go "New Login" which will lock your screen and open a new login screen for someone else
<IanThePetRock> stupid question: where can i access the trash? i have no icons for it.
<bur[n] er> IanThePetRock: "places"
<Warbo> IanThePetRock: ~/.Trash and .Trash-username on any removable device
<IanThePetRock> ah
<IanThePetRock> thanks
<cmoney> hey all, does anyone know if there is a bug for ubunto along these same lines? .... http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg210643.html
<creede> IanThePetRock, do you not have a trash icon at the bottom right hand corner of your screen (in the bar that shows your apps)?
<compengi> Warbo, my ame of this is to keep the things working while i locked the screen, like in windows when you logout the things in the windows keep working
<stefg> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<IanThePetRock> creede i do not
<stefg> cmoney: check for yourself
<TLE> whats the easiest way to convert a avi file to a vcd ?
<compengi> Warbo, but when i logout in ubuntu all the things stop
<frogzoo> Gullstad: strace mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/gullstad/Desktop/TBOC1.iso /mnt/tmp
<wrath> Any know how I can get my speakers to work?
<Warbo> compengi: Look in Applications>System Tools and see if "New Login" is there. If not go into Applications>Accessories>Alacarte Menu Editor and enable it. Sounds just what you are after
<cmoney> ok ... I do know the problem exists in ubuntu as well
<cmoney> I'll file the same thing
<creede> IanThePetRock, Can you add one by right clicking that panel and then choosing "Add to panel" and going to "Wastebasket" under "Desktop and Windows"?
<Shinzetsu> KDE works now, thanks
<IanThePetRock> creede i just did :)
<Shinzetsu> Is it possible to read NTFS in Linux?
<Warbo> !ntfs
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<mlehrer_> yes
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<creede> oh (sheepish grin)
<IanThePetRock> hhehe
<Shinzetsu> thanks
<IanThePetRock> I must have deleted it sometime
<creede> I dragged mine out onto the desktop so I could actually see the darn thing
<aquafina> :s
<aquafina> Hello.
<Shinzetsu> Ah no
<creede> Dragged your wastebasket into the trash? :)
<Shinzetsu> Im running in a VM so I guess I cant access my ' real'  filse
<aquafina> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06. And installed Xchat.. I cant figure out the new xchat...
<IanThePetRock> :(
<gatekeeper> Shinzetsu, there are also howto's in ubuntu forums
<aquafina> where is the nick list? o.O
<Shinzetsu> Alrigh
<Warbo> compengi: If you make a new session then you can get back to your old one with ctrl-alt-f7 (it will be locked) and the new one will usually be on ctrl-alt-f8, and any others on ctrl-alt-f10, ctrl-alt-f11, etc.
<scott_> how can i access the nvidia configuration pannel? as the package ddint install a kde menu shortcut?
<Tommy2k4> how can i make kdm defalt
<Warbo> Tommy2k4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm I think
<aquafina> man update-alternatives
<creede> IanThePetRock, I've seen worse, I did Win95 tech support for a while and one time I had a guy who dragged his entire file structure into the recycle bin
<Tommy2k4> i did that before and no luck
<IanThePetRock> creede: ouch
<creede> yeah, you ain't kiddin, ouch :)
<Warbo> creede: You have to ask, what were they trying to do?
<wrath> This is what Im getting "No volume control GStreamer and/or devices found"
<Tommy2k4> kdm is already defalt according to dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<creede> Warbo, You know, I can't remember anymore what their original question was :)
<aquafina> Does anyone know howto change the default xchat config? it looks differetnt from the previous versions
<user-land> Hello, i changed my graphics card from a cheap ATI to a better Nvidia, do i need to reinstall Ubuntu ?
<creede> They managed to do this while I was on the phone with them
<aquafina> Tommy2k4: apt-get remove xdm/gdm
<IanThePetRock> Theres alot of stuff like that on http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/
<Warbo> user-land: No way. Just reconfigure X
<Warbo> user-land: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (It may be done automatically anyway, but with the Free driver)
* creede opens rinkworks (I'm a sucker for funny support stories)
<user-land> warbo, great. i was using the ATI driver from easyubuntu, how can i reconfigure X _
<Tommy2k4> k trying that now aquafina
<user-land> ah.
<Warbo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<scott_> how can i access the nvidia configuration pannel? as the package ddint install a kde menu shortcut?
<aquafina> I am removing this right now :(
* aquafina is very very VERY disappointed.
<Warbo> user-land: That page tells you how to install 3D nvidia driver
<dr_willis_> scott_,  run it from a terminal
<creede> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<scott_> i want to know how
<eva_> I'm trying to install samsung printer drvers on Ubuntu and I get the following error:
<eva_> uninstall: dynamic-link.h:57: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed.
<eva_> setupdb-bin.uRqW54: dynamic-link.h:57: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed.
<eva_> Keeping existing configuration file.
<eva_> CUPS_BackEnd: get-printers failed: client-error-not-found
<scott_> i dont know command :(
<eva_> Can someone please help me?
<scott_> only just switched today from ati to nvidia
<Jeruvy> aquafina: what can't you understand about xchat :)
<Tommy2k4> time to test
<Sonderblade> i dont get any sound when watching shockwave files in firefox, anyone know how to fix it?
<aquafina> Jeruvy: well. it used to have a nick list on teh right.. and the channel list at the bottom. not ther is something on tne left, and it says 806 users, but i cnt see a single bloody username!!
<aquafina> Jeruvy: and i dont like the channel/nick list on the left. i like them on the bottom like earlier...
<creede> OK, let me try my question again: What do I need to do to make extended characters that are now showing up as a diamond with a question mark inside, show up properly?
<user-land> thanks, warbo, going to reboot and try.
<scott_> dr_willis_: i only got nvidia today so dont know how to from command line
<Warbo> creede: Probably your font doesn't support that character
<aquafina> creede: install more fonts, install Unicode fonts
<Warbo> user-land: Why reboot?
<aquafina> Jeruvy: can you help with that?
<user-land> i am on the live cd now, warbo.
<Warbo> user-land: Ah, OK :)
<creede> Well I thought these fonts did support Unicode . . . grrrrr
<dr_willis_> scott_,  use the package manager to see what files it installed, or check the nvidia wiki/forums/docs - ive never ran that control panel.. or upen a shell and try nv<tab> and see what shows up.
<aquafina> Jeruvy: sorry, this is xchat-gnome.. what is teh package name for the normal xchat?
<Jeruvy> aquafina: ok, I can understand you may not like it.  I don't use xchat myself.
<scott_> dr_willis_: thanks
<aquafina> Jeruvy: ok
<creede> I'm prolly wrong, I was just hoping it was a configuration issue because I like this font I have now
<Warbo> !info fontforge
<ubotu> fontforge: Font Editor for PS, TrueType and OpenType fonts. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.0.20051205-0.1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 3044 kB, installed size 8760 kB
<aquafina> Jeruvy: i'll see if i can work this out.
<Warbo> creede: You can always add your own glyphs :)
<phaedrus44> ok...how do i reinstall grub with the live cd>
<phaedrus44> ?
<Jeruvy> aquafina: you could use the irc in the help doc to ask some questions.
<Warbo> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<creede> heh heh, maybe I can add the characters from Dr Seuss' book "On Beyond Zebra" :)
<phaedrus44> cool cool thanks
<bla|patrick> ah crap...
<bla|patrick> no solution for flash works :(
<bla|patrick> i reall yneed help
<bla|patrick> i beg u :|
<creede> bla|patrick, what are you trying to do??
<Warbo> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash
<Tommy2k4> ok so apt-get remove gdm turns out to be a bad idea
<stefg> indeed
<creede> I suspect so if you want to log into the GUI :)
<Tommy2k4> noflex, i want kdm back to default
<Tommy2k4> stupid xchat autocomplete
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: i think flash 8(?) isn't yet supported
<bla|patrick> creede: i try to get sound from flash
<Tommy2k4> no*
<bla|patrick> flash 7
<frogzoo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bla|patrick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyurb6rXz1Q
<creede> oy, I've had the opposite problem before. I got sound but no picture
<bla|patrick> frogzoo: i have tried two dozend different attempts
<bla|patrick> sounddaemons
<Warbo> bla|patrick: compile MAD support into Gnash and sound works (only events, not streaming). It's actually quite competant even though it is really young
<creede> It was driving my granddaughter crazy, she could go to her kid websites and hear them but not see them
<daxxar> I have a machine without a CD-rom; what options do I have when it comes to installing Ubuntu Dapper on it?
<mikkelm> Hey... How do I allow apache to show a folder in my home ... /home/mikkelm/Websites that is???
<bla|patrick> Warbo: i am am noob... please in english :D
<daxxar> It has support for booting from USB and LAN
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: flash uses oss - you have to close all your other sound sources, & restart ff for it to work
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Look at the link I posted above
<bla|patrick> frogzoo: thats why i tried it with sounddeamons
<Tommy2k4> how can i make it load kdm on bootup instead of taking me to a terminal
<Warbo> daxxar: Probably easiest to install on a different machine then just copy all of the files across
<Tommy2k4> when i enter startx it loads xfce
<daxxar> What files? Across what?
<pulsar|xubuntu> hey guy's i have a problem with burning of i have a nec burner supports formats cd dvd dl dvd-ram but i can't burn anythink it says initialising burning but it do nothing more over hours ... can somebody help me?
<Warbo> daxxar: The files Ubuntu makes, you can copy them to a USB drive and then transfer them to the HD
<Jeruvy> daxxar: Do you have PXE on your network?
<daxxar> Jeruvy, yep
<Jeruvy> daxxar: review the instructions for booting from CD over PXE :)
<daxxar> Oh, that's possible? :D
<bla|patrick> Warbo: is there a binary for it.... i wont bother u to explain me how to compile
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Probably not. It doesn't have sound support unless you specifically enable it before compiling (MP3 is not Free)
<Jeruvy> daxxar: you may have to create a image source, but ya.
<bla|patrick> and since it uses opengl... i use xgl... may be a problem i guess
<Warbo> bla|patrick: It has no where near as much support for Flash files as the official Flash player, but it does use ALSA
<XenonG> !firestarter
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Apparently it can use Cairo as well
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<rhican> bla|patrick, you can't use dri under xgl, (xgl uses it so your apps can't anymore)
<bla|patrick> Warbo: the problem is... minimum on youtube e.g. is flash7
<bla|patrick> rhican: ???
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Well it can't play FLV files (the video codec is patented)
<aquafina> Jeruvy: finally installed the correct xchat.. it was in universe or multiverse :D Feels much better
<johan_> is there a boot option for the livecd that stops it from using the swap space? since that is activated by default, I cant format the partition I wanted to because the swap is in use.
* aquafina is updating and installing. 6.06.
<bla|patrick> Warbo: i want sound in falsh streams... e.g. youtube
<bla|patrick> thats all i need...
<BHSPitMonkey> is there a tool to check for hard drive errors?
<Jeruvy> aquafina: distro's make installations fun! :)
<Warbo> bla|patrick: There are greasemonkey scripts available which let you save YouTube videos, which you can then play in MPlayer
<radone> I am afraid that my system has not been hacked. Could anyone point me to some tutorial what should I do to repair system ?
<radone> ....has been hacked ...
<aquafina> Jeruvy: well. i thought xchat would be installed by default since the first page after starting Firefox talks about #ubuntu
<frogzoo> johan_: change the file system type from 82 to something else using fdisk ?
<rhican> johan_, the livecd shouldn't use the HD at all are you sure you are looking at the right /dev/[] 
<bla|patrick> Warbo: thats a waste of time... i simpy want use youtube as i did in windows
<bla|patrick> go to that site
<bla|patrick> wathc the moive and get away
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Then send your complaints to Adobe
<bla|patrick> i dont try out a solution that needs: go to taht site extract the movies from antoher site... open those files manual in totem wathc the moives, delte the files...
<linuxfan> I need to upgrade my kernel from 386 to k-7. I have an amd64. When I install linux-image-k7 it messes up my xorg.conf. what am I doing wrong?
<johan_> rhican yes I am, Im using gparted. The swap space has got a lock icon next to it. I will try to run the install thogh, format it and then just turn off
<frogzoo> !info smartutils
<ubotu> Package smartutils does not exist in dapper
<bla|patrick> Warbo: well that gnash would make it even worse... because videos work
<bla|patrick> its simply sound that fails
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Totem doesn't play the sound properly for me. Anyway, Greasemonkey means you don't need to go to a different site to download them
<frogzoo> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In repository main, is optional. Version 5.33+5.34cvs20050802-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 608 kB
<XenonG> Ok, I ask again, where can I get FireStarter?
<johan_> nevermind rhican and frogzoo, I could format it during the install
<bla|patrick> Warbo: i use opera
<XenonG> heh, sorry
<Warbo> XenonG: universe
<XenonG> OK, what is Universe?
<bla|patrick> those skripts wont work for me either
<aquafina> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Warbo> bla|patrick: I use Epiphany, but I open up Firefox when I want to save a youTube video
<frogzoo> BHSPitMonkey: see smart ^^^
<XenonG> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bla|patrick> Warbo: ur solution is not what i expect from my system :|
<bla|patrick> sorry
<bla|patrick> but thankyou for helping me :)
<johan_> formatting done, bye
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Really? It is exactly the kind of stupid solution I would expect from non-Free software like Flash and Opera
<bla|patrick> Warbo: sound doesnt work in firefox either ant firefox is free
<dswillia74437> is there a quick way to lock the screen on dapper?  In windows xp i can hit windowskey + L or ctrl+alt+del and enter to do a quick lock
<Rarj> hi. how do i download the KDE interface without downloading Kubuntu ?
<bla|patrick> Warbo: well i dont understand what u want say to me...
<bla|patrick> in the last sentence
<Warbo> Rarj: install the kdebase and kdelibs packages and stuff like that.
<frogzoo> dswillia74437: in preferences -> keyboard shortcuts -> screensaver
<Warbo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<phaedrus44> ello again!
<Rarj> Warbo, thanks. how would i switch between environments ?
<bla|patrick> Warbo: do u mean... because its non free its not worth using? or what does it mean... that u offer me a solution thats even worse than the non free software offers...
<bla|patrick> :|
<adamz_> I've got a bit of a glitch here - installer is crashing on me. Not particularly good - looked in the log file it pointed to, no real evidence there of anything interesting, crashing near the end of the install (~98% or so) - first time it happened, I got an error about grub. Anyone got any ideas?
<Warbo> Rarj: Selecting your session at login is the usual way. You may be able to run two sessions with "New Login" (in System Tools) and have one GNOME and one KDE
<bla|patrick> crap....
<bla|patrick> :|
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: kind of OT dude
<bla|patrick> my english isnt that good... sorry
<daxxar> Jeruvy, hm, can't find anything good on that.
<Rarj> Warbo. thanks.
<bla|patrick> but that sentence makes no sence for me
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: OT = off topic
<bla|patrick> ah ok
<Warbo> bla|patrick: Just saying that with non-Free software you can rarely do what you want, since the makers don't let programmers in your situation fix their software for them
<sharms> !tell bla|patrick about flash
<compengi> what is the short cut keys to lock the screen
<Bone> can someone help me, this ubuntu disc isn't working
<bahadirt> windows + L
<bahadirt> :)
<Bone> or is it m cd drives
<Warbo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<frogzoo> compengi: whatever you set it to - don't think there is one by default
<Bone> in my computer the ubuntu icon shows
<Warbo> compengi: Anything you want it to be
<bla|patrick> Warbo: well... i tried all those flash hacks, rebuilt by opensource... all o fthem failed here to display videos in youtube
<Bone> but the disc won't boot during starup
<daxxar> Ah, nevermind
<daxxar> http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<daxxar> :D
<compengi> and where do i set it?
<Bone> can i runuBuntu while windows is up
<Warbo> bla|patrick: That's because the codec is patented. It is illegal to make FLOSS which can play it
<frogzoo> Bone: vmware
<Warbo> Bone: In VMWare
<sharms> bla|patrick: youtube videos work fine here.
<Bone> vmware?
<Bone> what
<Warbo> vmware.com
<bla|patrick> sharms: here too.. but i dont have sound xD
<frogzoo> Bone: -> google 'vmware'
<Bone> i burned the uBuntu server 6.06 and im trign to install
<bla|patrick> on google video i ahve sound... thats weired
<compengi> frogzoo, how to set it?
<frogzoo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Warbo> Bone: You cannot run two fully installed systems at the same time, but you can install one OS inside another using VMWare
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me fix the 3 errors at the bottom of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18352 when trying to install kdm
<frogzoo> Bone: or do you want a dual boot setup ?
<Powerbook`> Can I install ubuntu on a 2 gb old computer?
<jersymike2> use knoppix or knotix
<frogzoo> Powerbook`: 2gig's gonna be pretty squeaky ...
<Warbo> Powerbook`: Use the server install method then install what you need (the default installs loads of bloat for such a small system)
<stefg> Powerbook`: if there's 196MB minimum... better take xubuntu for old boxes
<Gorlist> ive downloaded a game thats in a .package file
<sharms> bla|patrick, keep checking this thread also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218816&highlight=youtube
<Powerbook`> or would a 100 gb computer be better? :P
<aquafina> is there a post install guide for Ubuntu 6.06 users?
<bla|patrick> shachaf: well in that wiki are only solutions for firefox...
<Gorlist> if I try and run it gedit comes up with an error
<Warbo> Powerbook`: Bigger is always better
<bla|patrick> that aoss didnt work in opera either
<Powerbook`> lol
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me fix the 3 errors at the bottom of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18352 when trying to install kdm, someone says i have a broken debconf
<stefg> Powerbook`: hd-space is an issue, but RAm as well
<Gorlist> could not dedect character coding
<bla|patrick> i started opera with aoss opera as command
<Bone> wel why won't it boot during startup, i have it in a cd-rw/dvd rom drive
<compengi> Warbo, how to set the shortcut keys for screen lock
<bla|patrick> no sound...
<sharms> !tell compengi about keyboard
<Warbo> compengi: I don't know
<frogzoo> Powerbook`: if you give / 500meg, /var 5gig, /usr 15gig - /home whatever, you've a pretty decent setup
<Bone> can someoen help me please
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Powerbook`> ok
<Bone> i did ask
<Bone> te Ubuntu cd won't boot during start up
<sharms> Bone: turn on boot from cd rom in your bios
<Bone> i put it ina  cd-rw drive, and it doens't work, hte comp jsut boots windows xp instead
<bla|patrick> sharms: now that u mention that link... ur right
<bla|patrick> i noticed that something was different, but couldnt say what
<bla|patrick> :|
<sharms> yeah if that one guy posts back his solution it will be nice
<stefg> Bone: Have you set the BIOS to boot from CD?
<Bone> i have hard disc as first boot priorty, cd-rom as second boot priorty and removable storage as third priorty in bios
<Jeruvy> bone:  make sure you CDROM is selected in BIOS as your first boot device.
<Bone> oh, as first?
<Bone> i don't have a cd rom drive
<Warbo> Bone: Always have Floppy first, then CDROM then HD
<frogzoo> Bone: cd as first
<Bone> only two cd-rw drives, will that work?
<Warbo> Bone: CDRW=CDROM then
<stefg> yes :-) how should the computer know afterwards?
<Jeruvy> Bone: don't be silly :)
<frogzoo> Warbo: what's a floppy drive ? (:p)
<Bone> alright, so cdrom first, then harddrive, then flopppy
<sharms> Bone: a cd-rw is a cdrom drive.
<Warbo> frogzoo: Those things in the front of my computer which make lots of noise then spit out error messages :(
<bla|patrick> sharms: what i dont understand... why is everbody recommanding always that videodownload solution :|
<bla|patrick> in opera forums too...
<Bone> ok, brb
<sharms> bla|patrick: because we cant view the files, but we can download them and rip the video out of flash to play on mplayer
<Dagataka> how do I change the fonts for gtk2 apps like xmms and audacity?
<bla|patrick> ok....
<Warbo> Dagataka: Erm.... They are GTK1
<Dagataka> ok so gtk1 then
<bla|patrick> sharms: i guess... if i want video in broser there is no other alternative to the non free player
<Powerbook`> What environment is the standard ubuntu?
<user-land> Warbo, reconfiguring x worked well, but after the first minute watching a video the signal from the card went dead ...
<bla|patrick> all of those reverse engeneering players cant do that, right?
<Warbo> Dagataka: Not sure. I know you can change the playlist fonts and stuff in XMMS through the preferences, but I don't know about changing GTK1
<Powerbook`> What environment is the standard ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Powerbook`: gnome
<Warbo> user-land: Are you on the free drivers or the non-free ones?
<frogzoo> Powerbook`: kubuntu for kde
<Powerbook`> is gnome the best for a begginer? :P
<frogzoo> Powerbook`: I think so, yes
<Warbo> Powerbook`: That's debatable. I would say yes
<Powerbook`> good because i already downloaded ubuntu and almost done burning :P
<frogzoo> lol
<user-land> well, i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as you recommended, choosing nv. i guess that is the free driver ?
<Subhuman> Powerbook`, actually, if your coming from a windows background i think KDE is more windows like, but i'd still go with GNOME because it is a better desktop than KDE
<Subhuman> user-land, yes it is
<Powerbook`> so i downloaded the right one?
<Dagataka> ok thanks anyway
<Powerbook`> :|
<Subhuman> user-land, choose nvidia, if it isnt in the list "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<bla|patrick> btw. fasterdapper.sh http://www.dylanknightrogers.com/2006/07/17/faster-dappersh/
<Subhuman> Powerbook`, yes you did :D
<Powerbook`> :D
<bla|patrick> has someone tried this already?
<user-land> thank you, subhuman.
<Warbo> user-land: I usually find that I have more problems with the non-free driver (called "nvidia") then the free one. Either way, try the ohter
<Warbo> !nvidia > user-land
<Subhuman> user-land, only the nvidia drive has 3d accel.
<user-land> thank you, Warbo.
<IceTox> How do I check which distro is installed on a box?
<deltron> uname -a
<jrib> IceTox: try lsb_release -a
<IceTox> thanks guys
<squilla_> hi chasps
<squilla_> anyone solve gnome-panel/bonobo/nautilus errors when starting gnome?
<squilla_> anyone using ubunu-ppc?
<morphix> grr..
<squilla_> ....erm ubuntu-ppc
<johan_> For my ntfs drive, the options are "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0", what should they be for a vfat drive?
<bla|patrick> how do i run sh-skripts?
<nlindblad> sh script
<morphix> this is really begining to annoy me.. i am trying to get my Buffalo CLI-CB-G54S to work in ubuntu 6.06 with NO luck at all.. it uses a bcm43xx chipset.. the included drivers with ubuntu show the card, i can configure.. but it wont connect to ANYTHING its pretty much useless, and using ndiswrapper with win drivers didnt work either :(
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: chmod +x blah.sh ; ./blah.sh
<nlindblad> or ./script (if mod is set to +x
<saiko> johan_: for me it is like this - iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<johan_> saiko: I'll try that then. thanks
<bla|patrick> sudo chmod -x /home/patrick/Desktop/faster-dapper.sh <-- didnt happened anything
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: i have some linksys drivers that might work for you w\ ndiswrapper
<johan_> bla|patrick: where did you get it?
<gr33npho3nix> and did you get the firmware for card w\ the bcm43xx driver
<morphix> eh?
<saiko> johan_: at least for me it works as a storage drive
<morphix> firmware for the card?
<bla|patrick> http://www.dylanknightrogers.com/2006/07/17/faster-dappersh/
<gr33npho3nix> yeah the bcm4xx driver needs firmware cut from the windows drivers of the card
<sztanpet> how can i ripp my audio cd to ogg vorbis with cddb database support? :D
<morphix> for ndiswrapper?
<johan_> saiko: yeah, that did it. It doesn't appear on desktop though, will it do after reboot or do I need to add something?
<Bone> umm i have a prob with uBuntu
<hans67521> why should someone move from linux 2.4 to 2.6 networking performance wise
<Bone> i booted from the cd and installed, everything went great
<Bone> but when i took the cd out and rebooted
<bugalo> hi
<Bone> windows xp bnooted pu
<Bone> i thought windows xp was supposed to be gone
<frogzoo> sztanpet: sound juicer
<hans67521> why should someone move from linux 2.4 to 2.6 networking performance wise
<bugalo> it is a little more difficult
<saiko> johan_: try to reboot, i don't remember at the moment if i did something specific to it
<bugalo> bone
<Bone> and i don't think i downloaded the livecd, cause i downloaded from uBuntu site
<bugalo> you must change boot manager options
<frogzoo> hans67521: 2.4 is pretty old
<Bone> i did
<Bone> i boot from cd first, then HD, then removable
<Bone> but i installed LINUX
<bugalo> no no
<Bone> so windows xp should be gone
<bugalo> boot sector
<bugalo> manager
<bugalo> in ubuntu
<bugalo> it is difficult
<bugalo> I don't know how to do it
<Bone> ? i thoguth uBunto was for humans
<bugalo> but xp isn't
<Bone> ok, so i can do it in xp?
<bla|patrick> frogzoo: that command didnt worked
<bugalo> no
<bugalo> as root in ubuntu
<bugalo> you must run several commands and edit several configs
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: which command?
<Bone> GAH
<Bone> damit
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: no for bcm43xx
<bugalo> to edit the boot sector
<Bone> so now i can't get uBuntu
<bugalo> man I am lame and can't tell you which commands
<Bone> :(
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: i am at work right now but if you want to pm me i can find a guide for you later
<bugalo> :(
<morphix> gr33npho3nix: i mean do i need the firmware for ndiswrapper?
<Bone> now i have to stay with windows ;'(
<gr33npho3nix> or you can good one yourself
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: you need to make the script executable with 'chmod +x' & then './script' - assuming the script is called 'script'
<Bone> does anyone in here know how to do it?
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: ndiswrapper needs windows drivers
<Bone> anyone in here know how to do this boot sector thing
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: bcm4xx needs firmware cut from windows drivers
<morphix> gr33npho3nix: i found a guide.. and am downloading the firmware now.. but under the capture.. is says they were unsuccessful
<bugalo> it is about 15-30 mins of work
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: someone packaged it somewhere , but its not in any of the repos
<bugalo> depended if you will have problems or not
<mike1> lo all
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: packet capture? i wouldn't be surprised the bcm43xx driver isn't really poslished yet
<bla|patrick> frogzoo: it still opens gedit but running the script in terminal
<Ballsy> Trying to run the Live CD on an AMD Athlon 64 w/512MB or RAM...I get as far as 'configuring some drivers.....ok' and it dumps me to a blank screen with a blinking cursor.  Tried the amd64.iso and i386.iso images (checksums on the .iso files passed).  I try that same CD in an old Compaq deskpro 650Mhz w/128MB at work, and it runs (albeit slowly).  Ideas ?
<Framed> I'm a total newb with linux in general and I am in need of some help - anyone have time?
<Bone> bugalo what are you talking about? i was on uBuntu, like on the desktop and everything, i was adding stuff to the panel
<morphix> gr33npho3nix: well i cant get any network activity with those default bcm43xx drivers.. hell annoying
<frogzoo> !docs > Framed
<mike1> I made and mounted a new home partition and moved all my files (including hidden) not when I try to log in it will not let me (gnome)  from the terminal it looks like my user mike1 doesn't have permission for the folder.  I made mike1 a admin user in a root-gnome session but no change... help
<Framed> !docs?
<ubotu> I know nothing about docs? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bugalo> bone but you can't start ubuntu from hd right?
<Bone> umm, what?
<frogzoo> Framed: read the pm from the bot
<Framed> ah thank you
<Bone> well, i poped in uBuntu cd, then isntalled
<Bone> then uBuntu started up
<bugalo> bone well.. nothing
<Bone> afte rmessing around wih the desktop i..
<KenSentMe> Framed: or just ask your question
<Bone> it froze, i think its my motherboard and i restarted the computer
<Bone> the disc was out, and windows xp booted up
<mike1> I made and mounted a new home partition and moved all my files (including hidden) not when I try to log in it will not let me (gnome)  from the terminal it looks like my user mike1 doesn't have permission for the folder.  I made mike1 a admin user in a root-gnome session but no change... help  pleaseeee
<bugalo> bone and did you install ubuntu?
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: i had some issues w\ them too
<bla|patrick> sorry have to leave :|
<Bone> bugalo yes i installed it
<bugalo> bone because if you run from live cd it doesn't install ubuntu
<Bone> but i thougt it was supposed to reformat HD to install uBuntu, to get rid of waindow sxp
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: pm me and in 5 hours when i get home from work i'll get you the linksys drivers i use for my chipset that work spectacular w\ ndiswrapper
<Bone> ok, i'll show u where i downlaoded
<MrPockets> g'dmorning
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: same chipset, just in a dell card
<Bone> bugalo
<Bone> i downloaded the PC (Intel x86) server install CD
<frogzoo> mike1: sudo chown -r mike1:mike1 /home/mike1        should do it....
<bugalo> bone and did you reformat drive and install it?
<frogzoo> mike1: sudo chown -R mike1:mike1 /home/mike1        should do it....oops
<Bone> OH FUCK
<Bone> FUCK
<Bone> i ownloaded hte live cd by accident
<frogzoo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ballsy> ack...I had to look away...did anyone see my qn above ?  (sorry, haven't figured out logging in BX yet)
<Bone> i downloaded livecd by accident
<Bone> sorry fo rlang
<gr33npho3nix> Bone: the live cd does an install
<mike1> frogzoo: still get the -bash: cd: mike1: Permission Denied" error
<bugalo> lamer helps lamer isn't it cute
<Seveas> gr33npho3nix, but not a server install 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ngaylinn> I'm looking to duplicate one install of Ubuntu on a completely different (hardware wise) computer. Essentially, I want all the same packages and configurations. Is there a nice tool to do this, or must I do it by hand? Is there any way to backup/restore the list of installed packages? I'd hate to install each package again by hand.
<Bone> yes i know, but i accidently downloaded the livecd isntead of the server cd
<Bone> crap
<gr33npho3nix> Seveas: i dunno, never tried it, poke around, you may be able to pass it a boot option
<Bone> meh, at least this one is only 400MB's
<Seveas> gr33npho3nix, it can't 
<Bone> does uBuntu have g++
<jrib> ngaylinn: man dpkg, scroll down to examples (see dpkg --get-selctions example)
<frogzoo> mike1: does 'whoami' return 'mike1' ?
<gr33npho3nix> Seveas: are you telling me or asking
<Seveas> !tell Bone about compiling
<Seveas> gr33npho3nix, I'm telling
<ngaylinn> jrib: Cool. I'll explore that. Thanks!
<mike1> frogzoo: 'whoami = mike1'
<Bone> !tell Bone compiling
<Seveas> the only way alivecd can do a server install is a manual debootstrap, which is cheating
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell Bone compiling - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gr33npho3nix> Seveas: oh sorry
<Rambo3> can anyone check if mplayer-386 is in breezy repos
<Seveas> !info mplayer-386 breezy
<frogzoo> mike1: & 'sudo chown -R mike1:mike1 /home/mike1' returned ok?
<ubotu> mplayer-386: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), package size 3568 kB, installed size 8132 kB
<mike1> frogzoo: yes it just went to the next propmt
<frogzoo> mike1: & you logged out & logged back in as mike1 ?
<HelloFromCanada> Does Ubuntu support Sparc64?  Want to try to install it on a Sun Netra T1 105 server.
<Rambo3> that was fast  thx
<frogzoo> HelloFromCanada: yups, afaik
<mike1> frogzoo: same problem after log in, when I do log in it says "No directory loggin in with HOME=/"
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18360
<metaj> I have a AMD 64 Proccessor and hav installed Skype 1.3 Beta. The only way to start it is via the terminal and puting in     ////export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/<your_user>/.32bitLibs/";skype
<mike1> this move to a home partition sucks....
<frogzoo> mike1: & you changed your homedir in /etc/passwd ?.....o.O
<metaj> is there any other way to start it
<daxxar> I don't get this. Trying to resize an NTFS-partition using the netboot installer.
<daxxar> I pick a size, and click OK. A bit later, it shows the partition listing; no change
<frogzoo> daxxar: using qparted ?
<Rambo3> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<daxxar> frogzoo, not, the console-tool
<daxxar> In syslog, I find that ntfsresize has been checking consistency, got to 89.79 percent complete, then nothing more about it.
<Tommy2k4> Rambo3, me?
<frogzoo> daxxar: cool - just don't use gparted, it's broken for ntfs
<Rambo3> yes
<Tommy2k4> ok
<Rambo3> and choose your preferd login manager
<honk1968> i can't sync my ipaq (opie) with evolution via multisync.
<zaba> You shows problem with (from) at switching on mums me error siema apache2 and error is in (to) rewrite because shows catalog is pass away in which (who) file catalog not .htaccess as I enter on server
<morphix> gr33npho3nix: does those drivers allow u to use airodump, etc ??
<Tommy2k4> Package `xdm' is not installed and no info is available.
<s34n> Has anybody heard of Ubuntu ejecting CDs for no apparent reason?
<Tommy2k4> DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout' during global destruction.
<Rambo3> Tommy2k4, why are you trying to use dpkg.reconfigure on kdm
<Rambo3> and are you using kubuntu
<metaj> I have a AMD 64 Proccessor and hav installed Skype 1.3 Beta. The only way to start it is via the terminal and puting in     ////export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/<your_user>/.32bitLibs/";skype........... Is there any other way to start it
<Tommy2k4> sort of
<Tommy2k4> xubuntu is default but i want kubuntu
<zaba> hello need help for apache2
<Tommy2k4> i can change the session and get into kde but its broke
<mike1> frogzoo: passwd looks fine in my mike1 line the folder is /home/mike1
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: i don't know
<Tommy2k4> errors about theme file, and all applets on kicker wont work
<gr33npho3nix> morphix: ndiswrapper definately wouldn't
<Tommy2k4> i cant see time, tray icons, open apps etc
<HelloFromCanada> Thanks Frogzoo!
<Rambo3> ok then try with gdm instead if kdm , dpkg-reconfigure gdm (not sure if that will work only did it  on xdm)
<honk1968> hamburg germany is calling
<mwe> Tommy2k4: I'd rename ~/.kde and see if a new profile fixes it
<frogzoo> mike1: finger mike1 |grep Directory
<mike1> frogzoo: mike1:x:1000:112:mike1,,,/home/mike1:bin:bash
<honk1968> good day sunshine
<morphix> gr33npho3nix: damn.. well that was the whole point of getting this wireless card.. i was told this buffalo card.. and buffalo cards in general had heaps good linux support and worked in airodump, etc
<Tommy2k4> how to rename from console?
<Rambo3> Tommy2k4 install kubuntu-desktop then or search  kde desktop
<mwe> Tommy2k4: mv .kde .kde_backup
<Tommy2k4> ty
<metaj> Any that can help with Skype????????
<mike1> frogzoo:  finger... "Directory: /home/mike1  Shell: /bin/bash
<s34n> zaba: what is the question?
<frogzoo> mike1: you need ':/home' ....
<Tommy2k4> i try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mike1> frogzoo:  sorry what do you mean?
<frogzoo> mike1: also that should be :/bin/bash
<mwe> Tommy2k4: yes
<phunkalicious> yo yo, anyone know of a tray icon for evolution?
<mike1> frogzoo:  how do I do it?
<frogzoo> mike1: mike1:x:1000:112:mike1,,,:/home/mike1:/bin/bash
<mwe> phunkalicious: afaik it doesn't support it yet
<phunkalicious> darn...
<frogzoo> mike1: sudo gedit /etc/passwd    (just be careful poking around in there)
<Gullstad> whats lagg?
<mwe> phunkalicious: maybe in a few years
<phunkalicious> latency
<tufsy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<phunkalicious> mwe: but some of these devl emails show it was being built back in 2004 :(
<phunkalicious> i will googlez0r
<frogzoo> mike1: also, why group 112? don't understand, maybe you just need                   mike1: mike1:x:1000:1000:mike1,,,:/home/mike1:/bin/bash
<mike1> frogzoo:  thats what passwd says?  what do I need to do>
<Tommy2k4> ty everyone its working now
<Ballsy> The i386.iso Live CD works on an old Compaq Deskpro 650Mhz/128MB RAM desktop at work, but dumps me to a blank screen with blinking cursor (after sitting at 'configuring some drivers....ok') when I try it on my AMD Athlon 64 at home.
<Ballsy> Advice ?
<Ballsy> (sorry if someone's already answered....I have scrollback buffer access now  <g>)
<soldier> hi
<soldier> need help
<mike1> frogzoo:  I made the change and I'm rebooting.... I have no clue why 112 was there (maybe when I assigned the profile admin rights)
<stefg> Ballsy: the CD needs at least 256 MB RAM... HW-req's not met... X won't start
<Dial_tone> For evolution & ISP pop3 mail do you want spamassassin or spamc?
<Ballsy> stefg, the thing is, it DID work on the OLD pc, but won't work on the NEW PC (Athlong 64 w/512MB ram)
<zaba> hello You shows problem with (from) at switching on mums me error siema apache2 and error is in (to) rewrite because shows catalog is pass away in which (who) file catalog not .htaccess as I enter on server
<soldier> i want to know if i can install and play call of duty in ubuntu dapper?
<stefg> Ballsy: ah ok, now i understand
<deltron> soldier: yeah, with cedega
<soldier> do i jhave to buy that?
<Gullstad> !tell soldier about wine
<soldier> have&
<Ballsy> stefg, at least one of us does.  I'm baffled.  :)   Even tried the amd64.iso on the home box, to no avail.
<Gullstad> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<saiko> as far as i know the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu, but there should be a way to switch in it from console? i try to type su and then the password i think is correct, but no luck - invalid password, what do i do wrong ?
<deltron> cedega cvs should work
<stefg> Ballsy: ATI vga?... :-)
<deltron> I got wow working in cedega cvs
<Ng> saiko: sudo -i
<Ng> !root > saiko
<tomasz> hi - just wondering - why I cannot find the Opera 9 in my Add/Remove ... tool while it is being announced on the Ubuntu main web page as installable "With just a few clicks of the mouse" ... ?
<mwe> saiko: the root account is not disabled. nothing will work if it is. the password is not set by default though
<saiko> thx Ng
<Ng> tomasz: is the commercial applications bit ticked? and do you have all the latest updates?
<soldier> is wine cedega cvs free?
<mike1> frogzoo:  still didn't work, when I try to log into gnome I get the session to start the erroe say it can't create the .gnome and .gome2 dirctories
<saiko> thx mwe
<frogzoo> mike1: ls -ld /home/mike1
<Framed> Anyone had any luck getting dual monitors set up on an nvidia pci-e card?
<Guest669> Hello
<ajayc> hi
<Ballsy> stefg, not on the new computer...SiS 760 display adapter
<soldier> is wine cedega cvs free?
<ajayc> soldier, no
<soldier> how much is it?
<tomasz> Ng: I see. Thanks.
<mwe> the cvs version is free of charge I believe
<soldier> so will i be able to p[lay cod in it?'
<jackfrost> does anyone know how I can find the MAC address of my wireless card with network-manager-gnome or through the terminal?
<frogzoo> mike1: ?
<mwe> soldier: don't count on it
<soldier> okay
<lz1gjd> though its not complete, there are some libraries missing as far as i know
<mwe> soldier: they have a list of supported games
<soldier> send me a link please
<soldier> ?
<frogzoo> jackfrost: ifconfig eth1 up (or whatever); ifconfig |grep eth1
<jackfrost> w00t thanks frogzoo!
<mikechml> er
<stefg> Ballsy: so the Live-CD hardware detection doesn't recognize it, it seems. you could try to switch to the console [alt-ctrl-f1]  and do a manual 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' there to get X running. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart afterwards to restart X with the new conf
<mikechml> it might not be eth1
<mikechml> mine's ra0
<KenSentMe> soldier: check http://transgaming.com
<PreZLaptop> btw - on windows, what is the 'alternative' to select (ie. to bypass the 1024 limit)?
<mwe> soldier: http://www.google.com/search?&q=cedega
<Ballsy> stefg, at what point would I issue the ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<jackfrost> cool, need that to connect to my wifi network here
<PreZLaptop> oops, wrong channel
<stefg> when you looking at the blinking cursor instaed of a desktop
<lz1gjd> soldier: u could use some torrent site like demonoid, but i don't think thats legal
<mikechml> there's scripts available that'll get the latest cvs version and set it up
<Ballsy> stefg, cuz I tried that last night but got no results.  Will have to retry tonight I guess.  Will sift through wiki etc. as well, as I'm SURE I saw someone else report this problem....just can't FIND the damned post... <g>
<pder> i recently purchased a microcomputer system.  i was curious if linux supported keyboards because i wanted to input some text into my computer system.
<stefg> Ballsy: i guess there must be even a special boot parameter to use only vesa-VGA
<gr33npho3nix> pder: if linux supports keyboards?
<^glue^> Hey guys, there are 3 files available to download (iso, list, and manifest). Do I download the 3 and burn them or do I just need the iso file?
<gr33npho3nix> pder: i owuld say yes unless i missed a detail in that question
<jackfrost> um...yes pder.
<Ballsy> stefg, if there is, how would I interrupt the Live CD startup process to pass an arg to the kernel?
<Gorlist> can anyone recommend a easy program to unpack .rar files?
<kalosaurusrex> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mwe> godtvisken: unrar
<stefg> Ballsy: correct
<mwe> Gorlist: unrar
<jackfrost> I'm playing mp3's right now, I'd say linux supports keyboards
<Gorlist> right
<Gorlist> thanks
<pder> what i would like to do is input text into my computer system using a keyboard and have the text displayed on a monitor.  i would then like to save this data to a fixed disk, and be able to send this data to a line printer.  is this possible using linux?
<stefg> Ballsy: right at the beginning, in the boot menu press ESC
<phunkalicious> mwe: mail-notification
<phunkalicious> :D
<Ballsy> stefg, ahhh....thanks.  I'll see if I can find a proper parm.  I see alot of   acpi=off  recommendations, but I"m not sure that'd cure what ails me....
<mwe> phunkalicious: what about it? some setting or what?
<phunkalicious> no, thats the evolution tray icon, in case you wanted to know
<mwe> phunkalicious: a seperate package?
<frogzoo> pder: linux will support pretty much any pc's keyboard perfectly
<phunkalicious> yep
<mwe> phunkalicious: I think it's not evolution specific but a generic mail notifier though
<kennyt> how do you manually boot the ppc install cd from open firmware?
<harisund> How do I find out all the environment variables? I type "sudo visudo" to modify the sudoers file, and for some reason it opens it in nano. I want it to open it in vi?
<arachnion> hi everyone, just booted ubuntu, x kind of failed
<mwe> arachnion: kind of?
<arachnion> yeah
<arachnion> it failed completely
<mwe> arachnion: how so?
<arachnion> some setting must be wrong
<gregg__> harisund: $EDITOR
<harisund> gregg ah thanks.
<mwe> arachnion: check the log file. grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<harisund> gregg got it :)
<arachnion> i have 2 monitors attached to my grafics card
<gregg__> harisund: and install nvi for god's sake :)
<arachnion> ill check
<gregg__> nvi: teh vi
<gregg__> vim: bloatware
<gregg__> :-)
<frogzoo> harisund: man visudo - both VISUAL & EDITOR env variables
<soldier914> do i have to pay a extra 15.50 for renewing the account?
<soldier914> do i HAVE to or not?
<mike1_> frogzoo: you still here?
<harisund> Done frogzoo. Got it ..
<harisund> Didn't realize I could man page it.
<hugifrb> * Kritischer Systemfehler entdeckt. Bitte booten Sie Windows neu um diesen zu beheben.
<hugifrb> <-- roooooot hat (Ping timeout) beendet
<frogzoo> mike1_: not really, I have to shoot
<hugifrb> lol
<arachnion> no devices detected
<mike1_> frogzoo: any last ideas?
<frogzoo> mike1_: scroll up
<abhinay> i have a problem, iam not able to play VCDs. How to play VCDs ?
<soldier914> ??????
<mwe> harisund: export EDITOR to your favorite editor and visudo, vipw etc will use that
<harisund> done mwe..
<abhinay> DAT format
<gregg__> geez, problem was solved a long time ago :)
<frogzoo> mike1_: ls -ld /home/mike1
<gregg__> abhinay: mplayer f.e.
<arachnion> mwe... no devices where detected... big problem?
<mwe> arachnion: it doesn't sound so good
<arachnion> hehe
<soldier914> hello
<mwe> arachnion: you probably need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soldier914> do i HAVE to pay for renewing my account or is it optional?
<gregg__> abhinay: vlc can do it too, and it has a GUI
<mwe> arachnion: or edit xorg.conf by hand
<arachnion> ill try that
<gregg__> soldier914: what kind of account?
<soldier914> for wine cedega
<abhinay> gregg__, i have mplayer , even tho not playing
<mike1_> frogzoo:   drw-r--r-- 43 mike1 mike1 4096 2006-07-18 17:18 /home/mike1
<frogzoo> soldier914: not if you use wine
<gregg__> abhinay: what exactly is the problem? what does mplayer spit out?
<Imme-emosol> Hello anyone here who van help me correct my monitor problem?
<scared> what is the utility to unextract .rar archives ?
<soldier914> but i want to play call of duty on ubuntu
<soldier914> and wine cedega is how much?
<soldier914> 5.50
<mwe> soldier914: doesn't it say?
<soldier914> ?
<soldier914> every month
<wildman> Imme-emosol, don't be so polite, ask directly :)
<gregg__> scared: unrar
<Ng> scared: if you install rar or unrar from multiverse/universe you can use the regular archive manager
<mwe> soldier914: google.com/search?q=cedega and read the terms
<frogzoo> mike1_: sudo chmod 755 /home/mike1
<mike1_> frogzoo:  ls -ld /home/mike1   drw-r--r-- 43 mike1 mike1 4096 2006-07-18 17:18 /home/mike1
<dswillia74437> does evolution have to use OWA for exchange sync?
<abhinay> gregg__, i open the disc in mplayer by  clicking VCD > Open Disc...  , it is saying  Failed to open vcd://5
<scared> ok thank you.
<arachnion> mwe... dual monitor is something i can worry about later, right?
<abhinay> when i tried to copy the DAT file (video file) from the disk to my system , i got  :  Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr...SEQ01.DAT".
<gregg__> abhinay: vcd://5?
<stefg> Ballsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions could be intresting
<gregg__> abhinay: try "mplayer vcd://" on commandline
<Imme-emosol> wildman Why not be polite, I like it that way. :P But I guess that's not how things go @ irc-channel... :)
<mwe> arachnion: yeah I'd get to work with a single monitor first
<abhinay> gregg__, i got Audio: no sound
<abhinay> Starting playback...
<abhinay> V:   0.0   0/  0 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0
<abhinay> Exiting... (End of file)
<wildman> Imme-emosol, of course, being polite is preferred, just try not to be "so" polite, when asking questions: just ask the question, you can skip the "can I ask something?" part ;)
<mike1_> frogzoo:  thanks, now on to wireless issues :)
<gregg__> abhinay: strange, maybe your vcd is not ok? give vlc a try
<soldier914> winex is cedega?
<deltron> yes soldier914
<deltron> pretty much cedega
<deltron> but free
<deltron> though cedega seems to work a lot easier
<soldier914> but it takes me to a ft site
<Imme-emosol> wildman: Ah okay. :) Maybe you can help me out, I'm on a laptop but I've got black borders around my display. In text-mode it's the same.
<sharms> wildman, Imme-emosol: Being terse can be quite polite depending on the forum
<abhinay> gregg__, not playing in vlc also
<kalosaurusrex> anyone good with ssh?  I'm trying to figure out how to make ssh use port 80 instead of 22.  I've changed the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to port 80 but I can't connect to it. when I change it back it works.  router is setup correctly with port forwarding port 80 to my system, I've verified with firestarter that port 80 is open for anyone..what am I missing?
<soldier914> i dont know what to do from there
<sharms> !tell Imme-emosol about resolution
<soldier914> ftp*
<Jeruvy> kalosaurusrex: do you havbe anything else on port 80?
<Jeruvy> s/havbe/have
<deltron> soldier914: what link? msg me it
<soldier914> k
<wildman> Imme-emosol, you are not using the laptop's optimal resolution
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: when you've switched it over, does "telnet localhost 80" show an SSH connection string?
<kalosaurusrex> no.  apache and no other web service is configure for port 80, that I can tell..
<gregg__> abhinay: in this I'd say the vcd or your drive is to be blamed... you might want to check permissions to your cd/dvd device thoough
<gregg__> abhinay: check whether it works as root (sudo=
<Imme-emosol> sharms tell me about opening a !tell me about resolution in irssi. :D
<Imme-emosol> I can see Act: 1
<mwe> soldier914: http://transgaming.org/subscription/subscribe.html
<abhinay> gregg__, Yes iam able to play in xine
<frogzoo> mike1_: cool, enjoy
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: yes that works
<soldier914> yes?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, laptop's LCD in particular have that small nicety: if not being used at full resolution, the screen is not 'stretched' to take the whole viewable area
<sharms> Imme-emosol: alt-1
<gregg__> abhinay: no clue what's wrong then
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: then the next step would be to disable firestarter and try again from outside
<mwe> soldier914: you asked about the price right? there it is
<Imme-emosol> wildman how can i figure out the resolution?
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: okay thanks!
<blekos> hello ppl
<Imme-emosol> In my xorg.conf it says it's way bigger then irl...
<blekos> its been awhile :)
<mwe> soldier914: I'd check the list of supported games first though
<abhinay> gregg__, why it is not copying to my disk , when i tried to copy it , it is saying Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr...SEQ01.DAT".
<soldier914> where is it?
<blekos> does anybody had keyboard problems with the new release?
<Rambo3> !info elisa breezy
<ubotu> Package elisa does not exist in breezy
<mwe> soldier914: there are a few handfulls that are working 100%
<mwe> soldier914: where is what
<soldier914> the list
<soldier914> should i google it?
<blekos> i am trying to use greek keyboard but cannot get the accent(?) over the letters
<wildman> Imme-emosol, way bigger than what? url?
<wildman> sorry
<wildman> Imme-emosol, way bigger than what? *irl ?
<mwe> soldier914: please spend a minute clicking about on the site
<gregg__> abhinay: vcd broken... they use a less safe scheme for error correction than data cd-roms
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: am I correct that the command is ssh -p 80 <ip> ?
<Imme-emosol> wildman > *in real life
<mwe> soldier914: or should I do it for, then paste the direct link?
<billybennett> How would I run 2 commands togeather.. with a pipe?
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: to make ssh use port 80 on THIS computer to connect to my other computer. hehe
<wildman> Imme-emosol, oups :) thx
<wildman> Imme-emosol, right now, I think you have it way smaller anyway
<abhinay> gregg__, is there any way to copy it ...
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: at this stage it'll be easier to just do "telnet ip 80", if you get the ssh connect string then all should be well
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: ahh okay
<mwe> soldier914: just a sec. going to transgaming.org ...
<wildman> Imme-emosol, cannot find an easy way here to check the resolution, other than pressing my LCD's (not laptop) Info button :)
<wildman> Imme-emosol, do you know which is your laptop's max resolution?
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: well that works..
<theBeno> Anyone know where I can get some help with duel monitors?
<mwe> soldier914: hold on, clicking on games database
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: I can telnet to it.
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: then try with ssh -p 80
<soldier914> k
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: if that still works, the problem is firestarter
<mwe> soldier914: here it is http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<mwe> soldier914: why didn't you just go there?
<Imme_emosol> wildman sorry I closed my terminal window somehow. Stupid laptop keyboards... :P
<arachnion> mwe, my settings seem better now, but i still cant startx... still EE no devices found
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: it just sits there so far..
<gregg__> abhinay: dd with conv=noerror,sync
<wildman> Imme-emosol, do you know which is your laptop's max resolution?
<mwe> arachnion: did you enter correct info to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: that might be a DNS thing, leave it for 30 seconds or so
<soldier914> yeah it has it
<Imme_emosol> wildman > no, how can I figure this out?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, by reading the specs
<mwe> soldier914: as fully supported?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, which laptop do you have?
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: klk
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: thanks for your help
<Ng> np
<soldier914> i don't know i just see it in the list
<soldier914> in c
<Imme_emosol> wildman > A Toshiba Sattelite Pro 4200 Series
<alakdan> anyone using xen here? just wondering if you know of xen enabled ubuntu kernel image
<mwe> soldier914: look at the page
<Imme_emosol> wildman > State of the art. :P   I'll try to look it up on internet then.
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<wildman> Imme-emosol, looking for it now too :)
<mwe> soldier914: it says 4 of 5 starts which means mostly working
<Ng> kalosaurusrex: hmm, I'm not sure offhand, check /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/syslog
<mwe> soldier914: further it's not officially supported by transgaming. it will probably be ok
<arachnion> mwe, should i disconnect my secondary monitor, perhaps>
<arachnion> and reboot
<arachnion> or startx then or something... dunno
<soldier914> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/ratings/view.mhtml?game_id=3200
<soldier914> go there please
<Imme_emosol> Can I lock a terminal window ? Or move what is open in my terminal window to a tty?
<Guest477> >just a request for a linux friendly, inexpensive webhost service from a personal recommendation
<calloc> ive tried to setup htaccess on one of my apache dirs, just doesnt seem to be working, anyone any ideas??
<mwe> soldier914: I thought you meant united offensive. still 4 of 5 starts though
<gregg__> Imme_emosol: sounds like a job for screen
<soldier914> yeah that too
<soldier914> i play that mostly
<gregg__> maybe this stupid bot knows about screen?
<gregg__> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mwe> arachnion: maybe you already answered but are you sure you answered all questions correctly?
<kalosaurusrex>  Ng: nothing of much interest in either of those. rawr
<arachnion> no, ofcourse im not sure
<arachnion> btw, most of the auto-detection fails i think
<Imme_emosol> !screen > wf
<user-land> thank you, subhuman, the nvidia driver is working well.
<Imme_emosol> !screen < wf
<ubotu> I know nothing about screen < wf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> soldier914: personally I play games in windows because they generally run better
<Subhuman> user-land, oh good :D
<arachnion> theres just a detection problem or something
<mwe> soldier914: and most games I play don't run in linux at all
<soldier914> oh
<Guest477> !webhost
<ubotu> I know nothing about webhost - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Imme_emosol> wf < !screen
<arachnion> also note, im still on the livecd version
<bikini> i just recieved my widescreen lcd monitor.. how do i change the available settings to 1440 x 900?
<arachnion> ....x
<Imme_emosol> Imme-emosol < !screen
<bikini> like what file do i have to edit?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, http://www.arcetri.astro.it/~lfini/LinuxLaptops/Toshiba.Sat.Pro.4200/ might help you
<Imme_emosol> grmbl how do I do !screen to just me?
<stefg> !fixres > bikini
<user-land> this time i enabled kernel interference though in dpkg-reconfigure, Subhuman, is that good, it was on 'No' by default.
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: hmm I changed to debug.  it says binding to port 80 on 0.0.0.0--shouldn't that be 127?
<gregg__> !screen > Imme_emosol
<wildman> Imme-emosol, it looks like 800x600 is the max res supported by your "state of the art" laptop
<mwe> soldier914: I'm also to lazy to spend hours or days just getting the games to run
<soldier914> lol
<soldier914> wow?
<XenonG> ?
<Subhuman> user-land, im not sure, i left it off, but if you get any issues with it just switch it off ya know?
<user-land> ok :-)
<arachnion> gah... ill have to ask my linux-expert friend, this is just me messing
<DavidJ> how would I set up my laptop's native resolution of 1440x900?
<studprog> hi all --- i've got this problem ... i'm trying to use debian installer to make a hands off installation of Ubuntu across a network ...  currently i'm using preseed/late_command to 1) fetch a postinstall script 2) chmod it to be executable 3) run it ...  - the first command in the postinstall script is to chroot into /target - but it seems that the commands thereafter isn't run (amongst others to update sources.list and install additional packages
<Imme_emosol> wildman: 2 bad. thnx for the help
<studprog> ) .... my question is : where should i chroot? and when/where -- in the preseed command or in the script (which does not seem to work)
<arachnion> o/
<soldier914> what do i do with this here?
<soldier914> http://cvs.transgaming.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/
<wildman> Imme-emosol, welcomed, good luck
<Imme_emosol> wildman: thnx anyway.
<soldier914> can someone tell me what to do in that link?
<soldier914> so save it and install it
<mwe> soldier914: I believe there are instructions on the site somewhere
<Imme_emosol> wildman what was the url again I had to type it and probably typed something wrong since my browser does not agree with me...
<Viper550> I know what the hot addon for an Ubuntu desktop is right now...
<kennyt> is there a smaller graphical livecd/installer?
<Viper550> no
<mwe> soldier914: you need to compile it yourself. install all the nececary ubuntu development packages first or you cant
<wildman> Imme-emosol, http://www.arcetri.astro.it/~lfini/LinuxLaptops/Toshiba.Sat.Pro.4200/ might help you
<polpak> kennyt, smaller in what respect?
<Imme_emosol> tnx
<XenonG> Alternative CD or something is the only way
<wildman> Imme-emosol, welcomed
<user-land> is there an easy way to move home to its own partition ?
<kennyt> polpak: to fit on a 650 MB CD
<stefg> user-land: /quite/ easy
<mwe> user-land: yes
<feydin> hi there, during startup at the point where "checking all filesystems" my screen becomes black, no error message, but he tells me something about reiserfs and that 0 actions are replayed.... is that normal?
<mwe> user-land: just mount the partition on /home
<user-land> thank you, mwe.
<Viper550> Anyone?
<mwe> user-land: move the data there first though
<Paladine> anyone know how to change from metacity to fluxbox in ubuntu?
<XenonG> Feydin, Wait a few minutes and see.
<pdc303> Hi, I just installed alternate-6.0.6. Why would xorg mouse driver 'void' not be present?
<mwe> user-land: mounting it else where while moving
<Paladine> I can't find anywhere to set window manager up
<XenonG> Mine last time was like this.
<sztanphet> what whoulsd i set to access my desktop from the net on ubuntu
* xota saluda!
<kennyt> polpak: i have 650MB CD-RWs and I can remove some unnecessary mess from the /usr tree so that the image is < 650 MB, but can't make it bootable
<feydin> XenonG, he continues booting
<sztanphet> should
<mwe> user-land: I mean if /home already contains user data
<feydin> XenonG, just wanted to now why this happens
<wildman> xota, hola, but this is an English-only speaking channel
<XenonG> Heh, mine way like this when I use Microsoft Vitual PC 2004 dude.
<wildman> xota, "/join #ubuntu-es" para espaol
<XenonG> Had to wait an extra 1 minute
<roostishaw> what else besides #!/usr/bin/perl can i put at the very beginning of a perl script, to have it interpreted correctly?
<Guest477> !Microsoft Vitual PC > Guest477
<ubotu> I know nothing about Microsoft Vitual PC  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bikini> how do i change the resolution of my monitor?
<CarlFK> bikini: system, prefs, screen res
<kennyt> Is there a way to write the LiveCD to a disk partition and boot from that?
<stefg> bikini: did you get the pm from ubotu?
<bikini> stefg: yeah send it again, i accidently closed xchat
<CarlFK> kennyt: why not just install?
<user-land> mwe, would that be correct when i am on the new partition ?:  sudo cp -R /home/username .
<polpak> kennyt, I believe there is a wiki tutorial for customizing the install cd
<bikini> carlfk: my new monitor needs a higher resolution than whats offered.
<stefg> !fixres > bikini
<kennyt> CarlFK: the livecd image is too big to fit on the cd-rws i have
<XenonG> Kennyt, no you will need to format that drive with a file format like ext3
<delight> hi
<CarlFK> user-land: guessing you want cp -a
<soldier914> so uhmm can someone help me
<gr33npho3nix> !fixres > gr33npho3nix
<XenonG> to be able to add any data into it
<delight> does anybody know what that .wapi folder is good for in the home folder ?
<Moox> hi there. How assign a program to an extension  in gnome?
<user-land> like this mwe ?: sudo cp -a /home/usernam .
<delight> Moox: easily over properties of a file with whished extension
<ForeClosure> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<boga> which is better for a dual-head video card, AGP or PCI?
<CarlFK> kennyt: ah - i misunderstood.  no normal blanks?
<delight> !wapi
<ubotu> I know nothing about wapi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sharms> boga: neither is better specificially for dualhead, although generally agp cards have better 3d performance
<kennyt> CarlFK: nope--and i need to make a ppc livecd :\
<Moox> great...so easy... thanks delight
<boga> sharms: thanx, but I heard that AGP is slowly being phased out!
<delight> Moox: yes gnome is supposed to work the easy way ;)
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: so it DOES connect.
<CarlFK> kennyt: are you trying to install, or just do LIveCD things ?
<soldier914> yeah i need to know what i have to do ijn that repository
<neighborlee> just out of curiosity..why in linux do we users have to leave 'x' to install nvidia drivers ?? ;))
<sharms> boga: there is a large difference between PCI and PCI-e
<kennyt> CarlFK: i'd like to install
<kalosaurusrex> Ng: it stops here: debug1: identity file /home/aaron/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
<boga> sharms: do you know which card is best for Dapper?
<polpak> kennyt, http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<boga> and cheap too!
<stefg> neighborlee: you dont have to
<CarlFK> kennyt: look at the alternate-CD - it is smaller (300?) - but you don't get a full install.  you need to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sharms> boga: any nvidia agp card should be cheap and great, I have a 6600gt agp and it works good and is only $99 or so on ebay
<facerape> ok ive just installed ubuntu and despite being plugged into my router im not getting any internet on it
<facerape> anyone got any ideas?
<boga> thanx
<zaba> hello help me for apache2 mods_rewrite ples pw..
<zaba> *pleas pw
<user-land> mwe, how can i copy my home directory to /dev/sda2 ?
<sharms> zaba: try #apache
<neighborlee> stefg,true ubuntu is one of the de cent ones where thats not necessary..
<CarlFK> sharms: I hear nvidia is 'top' - I also hear that the ones that have both vga and ... that other port... will drive 2 displays
<neighborlee> stefg, frankly nm,,I meant toask somewhere else...sorry <<<
<zaba> thanks
<alephant> !video < alephant
<sharms> CarlFK: dvi, and yes it will :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about video < alephant - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gr33npho3nix> facerape: does eth0 show up if you type ifconfig
<facerape> no idea mate
<polpak> CarlFK, you can certainly do a full install from the alternate install cd.
<facerape> <-- linux noob
<Imme_emosol> wildman that sit is about redhat, it's talkikng about framebuffer graphic driver, but doesn't ubuntu have this by default?
<polpak> CarlFK, but there are other options as well
<Imme_emosol> sit =site
<sharms> facerape: I suggest you change your name to something more professional.
<alephant> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> alephant: try /msg ubotu fishing
<sharms> chucky: thanks :)
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: well take a look
<chucky> np
<wildman> Imme-emosol, gotcha. Yep, you might (will) have to 'adapt' to Ubuntu...
<chucky> were am i typing this?
<gr33npho3nix> and if it doesn't the card isnt' up
<mwe> user-land: first mount /dev/sda2 somewhere
<gr33npho3nix> in a shell on your machine
<user-land> chucky, you are in the channel #ubuntu
<XenonG> :-P
<mwe> user-land: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<CarlFK> kennyt: look at the alternate-CD - it is smaller - not it isn't.  700mb...
<sharms> chucky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking
<eugman> I'm curious, is there a cli bittorrent client?
<neighborlee> stefg, ok what I actually meant was the 'offical ' nvidia drivers..those do make you leave X ;))
<daphlex> hi, how do i check which filesystem i'm using? i can't remember if it's ext3 or ext2
<mwe> user-land: then sudo cp -a /home/<yourusername> /mnt/sda2
<stefg> !info ctorrent
<ubotu> Package ctorrent does not exist in dapper
<stefg> uh!
<wildman> Imme-emosol, even more (confusing), IIRC, 800x600 is the default screen resolution too...
<chucky> greenphoenix: where do i put in ifconfig
<soldier914> hello
<wildman> Imme-emosol, but if you get a 'small' screen, it may be 640x480 instead
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: in a terminal on your ubuntu machine
<gr33npho3nix> type ifconfig
<chucky> ok
<stefg> !info rtorrent > eugman
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Imme_emosol> wildman: iirc?
<chucky> i get eth0 followed by a whole bunch of stuff then lo with more stuff
<soldier914> so how do i install winex
<daphlex> anyone?, please
<eugman> k
<wildman> Imme-emosol, make sure the Modes line on your xorg.conf's "Screen" section reads: Modes "800x600" "640x480"
<wildman> Imme-emosol, IIRC = If I Remember Correctly
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: try sudo dhclient eth0
<yancheng> how can i use wget to download a file point by php?
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: in the terminal
<wildman> Imme-emosol, make sure the Modes line on your xorg.conf's "Screen" section reads: Modes "800x600" "640x480"
<polpak> soldier914, there is no winex  there is cedega (which used to be called winex) and there's wine
<wildman> Imme-emosol, and restart X, and cross fingers :)
<oezguer> hi, i have logitec notebook  webcam,, what should i do to my friends to see me? at Amsn?? help plssss
<chucky> asks for pw
<wildman> Imme-emosol, make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf before playing with it, needless to say.
<yancheng> if i access a php web site through firefox, it will prompt me to download. how i can get that file through wget or WebDownloadX?
<polpak> soldier914, what games are you wanting to play?
<Imme_emosol> wildman: ah okay, so it could be 'cause I now have higher resolutions there too... ?
<__doc__> hi, can anybody recommend a freely avaiable RTS game for ubuntu (preferably multiplayer)
<polpak> yancheng, the website did the wrong thing setting up the site
<Imme_emosol> wildman: I've got 4 back-ups now. :p
<soldier914> polpak,call of duty and call of duty united offensive
<wildman> Imme-emosol, dunno
<chucky> k i get a bunch more stuff
<mwe> soldier914: to install cedega-cvs you need all the necesary ubuntu devel packages to be installed before you can compile it
<sharms> __doc__: not free, but I play warcraft III
<soldier914> and how do i do that?
<soldier914> rtepositories?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, what I do know is that my current resolution is listed first on that line, no matter how many others I have
<Imme_emosol> yancheng: you should type the url for that file in the program you want to use.
<user-land> thank you, mwe, going to reboot to try that.
<oezguer> hi, i have logitec notebook  webcam,, what should i do to my friends to see me? at Amsn?? help plssss
<Imme_emosol> wildman: I'll have a look.
<polpak> __doc__,  check out the ubuntu gaming forum, there's a list of native and free games that run on linux there
<chucky> greenphoenix: i get a bunch of stuff aobut listening and sending
<sharms> oezguer: search the forums for "webcam"
<oezguer> thanx
<feydin> hi there, kde does not care about my choice what OS to boot next if i log off
<chucky> but the ips are all either 255.255.255.255 or my local ip assigned by my router
<feydin> im using grub, any suggestions?
<polpak> soldier914, you don't need cedega to run CoD
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: 255.255 etc is a subnet mask
<chucky> k
<soldier914> you sure?
<polpak> soldier914, standard (free) wine will work fine
<polpak> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3603
<soldier914> you tried it before
<soldier914> ?
<Redrose> how do i specify which device I would like nmap to use?
<polpak> soldier914, ^^
<chucky> and thats the same subnet i use on my windows b0x
<polpak> soldier914, read the link
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: it it says its recives and address you should be fine
<chucky> surely that means i should have some form of communication with the net
<gr33npho3nix> if you see the same line repeated over and over
<polpak> soldier914, you can get wine from www.winehq.org by following the instructions, or you can install the version from the standard repositories
<gr33npho3nix> then it means you have other problems
<soldier914> what avbout united offensive?
<soldier914> about*
<chucky> it looks like it makes sence
<pdc303> Hi, I just installed alternate-6.0.6. Why would xorg mouse driver 'void' not be present?
<chucky> but still cant get http pages
<polpak> soldier914, is that a mod? or a sequal?
<The_boss> hi to everyone, i'm using this OS from about 2 weeks, and i have a little problem: to select some files in a list i've to press down the ctrl button + the windows button. why????
<soldier914> its a expansion pack
<polpak> soldier914, it'll probably work fine
<soldier914> berings with the call of duty deluxe edition
<polpak> soldier914, unless there's major reworking of the engine (which is unlikely for an expansion)
<The_boss> any idea?
<soldier914> can i play online with wine
<soldier914> ?
<wildman> The_boss, to select non-consecutive files in a list you just have to Ctrl+click
<polpak> The_boss, the ctrl button alone works fine for me
<polpak> soldier914, I don't know. why not try and see
<The_boss> tes, i know that i've to click
<The_boss> but it doesn't work
<The_boss> without the windows button
<The_boss> :(
<polpak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Imme_emosol> To go to tty1 or 2 or 3 or whatever is Ctrl+ Alt+ F1,2,3,whatever or am i wrong?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, you are right
<The_boss> no idea about to correct this? :-D
<wildman> The_boss, really strange... Ctrl alone works here w/o any pb at all (and I don't have a US keyboard...)
<Imme_emosol> So why isn't it working :S :(
<Ratzilla> !tell Ratzilla w32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell Ratzilla w32codecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wildman> Imme-emosol, can't you just open another terminal window?
<sharms> Imme-emosol: still having an x problem?
<user-land> how do i see if it worked, mwe ? how can i delete the home dir files on the old location (/dev/sda1) ?
<The_boss> thanks to all :D
<wildman> The_boss, Ctrl alone works now? :)
<Imme_emosol> I want to see if I can move this window to a tty window first...
<sharms> !tell Ratzilla about win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sharms> !tell Ratzilla about w32codecs
<Ratzilla> thanks :)
* wildman hasn't the slightest idea about what Imme-emosol is trying to accomplish
<sharms> hehe took long enough
<sharms> to switch virtual windows in IRSSI I use alt-1, alt-2, alt-3
<soldier914> omg now i cant reload cause of this cvs shit
<tailsfan> I'm having trouble install alsa-utils
<sharms> !tell tailsfan about sound
<soldier914> how do i remove it
<soldier914> >?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, you are on a console already? using a text-based IRC client?
<gregg__> Imme_emosol: you can'
<gregg__> t
<Imme_emosol> wildman I'm in a termihnal window
<wildman> Imme-emosol, and you cannot open another one?
<tailsfan> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<The_boss> ok
<Imme-emosol> wildman: I can but want to be in another tty, you know with the black and white
<wildman> Imme-emosol, Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<wildman> Imme-emosol, pressed in that order ;)
<wildman> Imme-emosol, w/o releasing the previously pressed ones
<soldier914> i cant reload the list of installaed packages
<The_boss> one things more about my "ctrl button" problem: when i push ctrl and left click appears a "+" as pointer... :-|
<soldier914> this is the error
<soldier914> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<Imme-emosol> wildman: Nope, won't do.
<Hoxzer_> what is the location of prefix of ffsmpeg libary in ubuntu?
<Imme-emosol> wildman: wrong keyboard config maybe... :(
<wildman> Imme-emosol, well... just open another terminal window then :)
<saiko> what do you guys use for rar archive extracting ?
<Imme-emosol> lol
<sharms> what is a popular, free to use dynamicdns client for ubuntu?
<user-land> is there a tutorial for setting up a dual head (two monitors) ?
<saiko> i tried xarchiver but i crashed on me :(
<wildman> saiko, rar/unrar from universe or multiverse (cannot remember now)
<soldier914> so what should i do?
<soldier914> with thi error
<soldier914> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<saiko> wildman: you mean the shareware one ?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: what repo?
<soldier914> cvs
<gnomefreak> PLF?
<soldier914> winex cvs i cant remove me
<wildman> I have two Ghostscript interpreters (gs-gpl from Dapper repositories and AFPL compiled from source), and I want to be able to use or or the other in a similar way to Java alternatives, what should I do?
<soldier914> E: Type 'cvs' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<soldier914> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<soldier914> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<soldier914> E: Type 'cvs' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<soldier914> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<soldier914> sorry
<soldier914> but thats the error
<Imme_emosol> How would I go aout figuring out my monitor chipset from cl?
<wildman> saiko: unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files OR unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<wildman> Imme-emosol, lspci
<gnomefreak> soldier914: ok open /etc/apt/sources.list using gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the word cvs from line 37 and than save and exit it
<saiko> wildman: ok, thx i'll look into it
<gnomefreak> Imme_emosol: montior chipset?
<soldier914> where do i type all that?
<wildman> lspci | grep -i vga to be more precise Imme-emosol
<wildman> saiko, welcomed. good luck.
<gnomefreak> soldier914: open a terminal and type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> vga == VGA !
<tmccrary> xorg sucks
<stefg> tmccrary: feel free to use a console only system :-)
<gnomefreak> tmccrary: than dont use it
<Imme_emosol> gnomefreak: chipset for monitor. :)
<soldier914> okay now what
<soldier914> ?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: ldid you save
<wildman> tmccrary, everything one cannot solve sucks actually
<wildman> tmccrary, doesn't it?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: than exit and type sudo apt-get update in terminal
<wildman> stefg, for grep vga != VGA
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think he's trying to install cedega-cvs I don't think that will work with apt
<gnomefreak> no you cant install it with apt (wish he would have said that :(
<gnomefreak> soldier914: what are you doing when you get that error?
<soldier914> E: Type 'cvs' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> wildman: that's what i tried ta say lspci | grep vga returns nothing lspci | grep VGA does
<gnomefreak> soldier914: what are you doing to get that error?
<wildman> stefg, yep
<soldier914> nothing?
* wildman asking about Ghostscript again
<wildman> I have two Ghostscript interpreters (gs-gpl from Dapper repositories and AFPL compiled from source), and I want to be able to use or or the other in a similar way to Java alternatives, what should I do?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: what are you trying to do?
<wildman> or or -> _one_ or
<soldier914> i am trying to take off cvs
<soldier914> from repositories
<soldier914> cause i cant get wine
<gnomefreak> soldier914: ok you are trying to install wine?
<soldier914> yes
<gnomefreak> soldier914: sudo apt-get install wine gives you that error?
<soldier914> let me
<yggdrasil> hey tomatix are you around ?
<tmccrary> wildman: You bet it does
<soldier914> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<soldier914> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<soldier914> oops
<soldier914> what do i do?
<soldier914> i get those eroor when i type sudo apt-get install win
<soldier914> wine
<gnomefreak> soldier914: ok first stop pasteing
<soldier914> k
<soldier914> srry
<yggdrasil> soldier type sudo and then do it.
<gnomefreak> soldier914: second close synaptic
<Imme_emosol> Is there a way of checking which drivers you've got installed and wich you are using?
<nfefnk> soldier914: close synaptic
<wildman> Imme-emosol, read xorg.conf
<soldier914> okay?
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil: another process using it means he has 2 or more apt sessions running
<yggdrasil> gnome freak yes ;(
<gnomefreak> soldier914: close the gui package manager
<soldier914> i have nothing open now
<nfefnk> soldier914: you cant have synaptic running and use apt-get at the same time
<soldier914> i closed everything
<gnomefreak> ok now type sudo apt-get install wine
<soldier914> okay
<soldier914> something with cvs man
<soldier914> the same error with cvs
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: is your router setup right
<gnomefreak> soldier914: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list for me again
<soldier914> it says Type 'cvs' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list........
<yggdrasil> i just got dreamweaver running with wine !!! its awesome
<gnomefreak> soldier914: let me know when it opens
<soldier914> okay it opened
<Alex0r> Dreamweaver on wine is easy to do.
<gnomefreak> soldier914: on line 37 can you tell me word for word or just paste line 37 here
<eva_> Please help!! I installed cups, I'm trying to add a new printer, but it asks me for login and password, then I give my login & Pass and it doesn't let me in.
<Alex0r> Wrong password?
<Alex0r> Try root as user, and then your root password
<soldier914> line 37?
<gnomefreak> soldier914:
<soldier914> i dont see the number 37
<gnomefreak> ye
<gnomefreak> yes
<soldier914> lol
<soldier914> sorry im kind of new at tghis
<soldier914> this
<yggdrasil> eva_ its probobly talking about the password on the computer your trying to connect to, is it a windows computer connected to the rinter
<eva_> Alex0r: I have Ubuntu, no root password and I did type the password right
<gnomefreak> look on the bottom right of gedit you will see line numbers
<eva_> Nooo, please, cups server is the same computer
<soldier914> cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login
<jrib> eva_: can you use system > administration > printing instead or do you really want the web interface?
<gnomefreak> eva_: does sudo apt-get update work?
<eva_> Is running Ubuntu
<dngldoof> !qtdir
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtdir - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soldier914> gnomefreak you got that?
<Alex0r> Yeah, I'm sure you typed the wrong password
<Alex0r> Or username
<gnomefreak> soldier914: no
<soldier914> cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login
<gnomefreak> oh
<Alex0r> Try again, and then try re-installing.
<eva_> jrib: That's the thing, that I want the server tu run even if I'm not in graphical desktop
<wildman> bye *
<gnomefreak> soldier914: get rid of that line
<johan_> I am installing mozplayerxp (mplayer plugin for firefox), and I'm supposed to put them in mozilla/plugins. I have no such folder in .mozilla, so where should I put them?
<gnomefreak> all of it
<soldier914> okay
<tmccrary> anyone here familiar with git?
<tmccrary> defaulting to local storage area
<tmccrary> fatal: unexpected EOF
<tmccrary> clone-pack from 'git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/util-makedepend' failed.
<tmccrary> I get that
<soldier914> now what?
<soldier914> save it and exit?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: hold on
<soldier914> okay
<gnomefreak> soldier914: line 36 adn 38 anything on them?
<Alex0r> Johan_: make that folder
<dngldoof> hey, anyone familiar with installing Ardour?
<Alex0r> Never heard of it, sorry.
<soldier914> in line 36"universe"
<johan_> Alex0r: okay.
<mlehrer_> i installed it once a couple of years ago
<jrib> eva_: well you can just add the printer using the gui interface right?  But if you still want to use the web interface, then the bottom of /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz is for you
<mlehrer_> it required jackd iirc
<soldier914> line 38 "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main"
<johan_> dngldoof: I am. It was a year ago though, didn't get it to wokr
<gnomefreak> soldier914: can you give me line 36
<jaek> i'm running edgy and gnome terminal keeps on resizing itself when i change tabs... anyone know how to fix this?
<soldier914> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<gnomefreak> ok
<Pandora82> hi
<gnomefreak> soldier914: save and close it
<dngldoof> johan_: hmm.. too bad, since I'd like to make it work
<soldier914> okay
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<nathan_> hi
<user-land> hello, i would like to correct https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo, the file is called xorg.conf here, not Xorg.conf, is that on Ubuntu 6.06 only ?
<soldier914> no what?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: now type sudo apt-get update
<soldier914> okay
<eva_> jrib: Please can't you just tell me?
<johan_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<soldier914> okay its done
<nathan_> hi
<soldier914> hi?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: now try sudo apt-get install wine
<soldier914> gnomefreak,it's done
<soldier914> k
<nathan_> who r u people
<jrib> eva_: I've never done it myself, so I don't know without reading that again myself, just read it and go to the end, then read that page.  If you can't find it, I'll help you
<dngldoof> well, does anyone know what is QTDIR?
<Alex0r> Learn proper grammar, nathan_.
<Pandora82> I have terrible problems with playing DVDs... well, I can't watch DVDs on my ubuntu (got all codecs)
<sharms> !tell eva_ about printing
<nathan_> sorry
<Alex0r> What are you using to play them?
<gnomefreak> nathan_: go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat please
<Pandora82> I can't evenmount them
<nathan_> i talk im slang
<Alex0r> What type of file are they?
<sharms> nathan_: if you have a ubuntu question ask it, if you want to just type random characters visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<soldier914> Okay it's done
<Pandora82> original DVDs from the shop, it's .vob or something? movies
<gnomefreak> soldier914: there you go ;)
<nathan_> how do you use it
<soldier914> thank you sir
<soldier914> = )
<jrib> nathan_: use what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<sharms> !tell nathan_ about ubuntu
<soldier914> now ima go check if it can insall wine
<soldier914> i mean call of duty
<gnomefreak> ok
<friend32e321>  what's a good linux comand to execute a system pause until the user presses some key?
<eva_> jrib: How do i read this .gz?
<Alex0r> Pandora82: err, I don't think those files are supported
<soldier914> it doesnt wanna run the cd
<jrib> eva_: zless /path/to/file.gz
<sharms> friend32e321: sleep
<soldier914> just open a new wind
<gnomefreak> soldier914: it wont
<soldier914> window
<Alex0r> Pandora: are you trying to rip the DVDs, then burn them?
<Pandora82> Alex but it must be possible to watch ordinary DVDs (rent or bought) on ubuntu...
<soldier914> it opens the new window showing the files in it
<soldier914> = \
<gnomefreak> soldier914: you have to have the .exe file saved to your pc
<soldier914> setup.exe?
<Pandora82> alex no way. I bought them and only want to watch em
<gnomefreak> soldier914: yes i would think that would be the one (im not a wine person)
<miloszz> hi, could you inform me, how to make my quadrophonic speakers work properly? i use sb live card
<sharms> !tell Pandora82 about dvd
<Alex0r> Pandora: sorry I misunderstood you. try Videolan media player
<soldier914> Couldn't display "/home/soldier/Desktop/Setup.exe".
<soldier914> =\
<amortvigil> does anyone know how to install the php5 librarys in mysql?
<Alex0r> Maybe it's too complex?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: is setup.exe on your desktop?
<soldier914> yes
<soldier914> i copied it from the cd
<Alex0r> you need all the files from the cd
<Pandora82> Alex the prob is: since I can't mount the DVD, it seems to be impossible to open them with any player
<gnomefreak> soldier914: cd Desktop
<gnomefreak> soldier914: type that
<soldier914> okay
<sharms> !tell amortvigil about mysql
<soldier914> on terminal?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: now type wine setup.exe
<gnomefreak> soldier914: yes
<kitche> Pandora82 you don't mount video dvds
<Alex0r> Yeah
<xlumin> hi all
* gnomefreak brb
<tmccrary> git = worst code revisioning system ever made
<Pandora82> ok... nice that somebody tells me... ;-) so how do I open them with e.g. VLC
<Alex0r> Uh
<kitche> tmccrary: git is good you just need to read the docs
<tmccrary> whoever wrote it should be stabbed in the eyes with a spoon until death
<tmccrary> No, git sucks
<Alex0r> put the disk in your dvd drive, then go open directory with VLC
<soldier914> now it couldnt load some codll.dll file
<tmccrary> fatal: unexpected EOF
<xlumin> i'm currently struggling to install dapper on my (currently gentoo'd) PowerBook Pismo
<soldier914> something like that
<trappist> tmccrary: do you have a technical criticism or are you a troll?
<Alex0r> and then find your dvd directory, click it, and voila
<soldier914> do i have tio make a folder with all the files from the cd in it?
<sponix> Pandora82:  do you have libdvdcss2 and libdvdread ?
<xlumin> an i'm getting weird errors from gnome on login (to the livecd)
<tmccrary> I'm pretty pissed, but a quick google search shows I'm not alone
<Pandora82> sponix yes
<tmccrary> git is unreliable
<soldier914> gnomefreak,do i have to make a folder with all the files from the cd?
<sponix> Pandora82:  ok, what exactly was your issue, again /
<xlumin> gnome-settings-daemon and bonobo don't seem to be starting, so i got no nautilus
<Alex0r> He couldn't mount a DVD
<soldier914> copy and paste all the files from the cd to the new folder on the desktop?
<Pandora82> she...
<Alex0r> But you don't mount a DVD.. He wanted to watch it
<xlumin> and ubiquity won't start, so i can't actually install, i'm confused..
<sponix> Pandora82:  oh, well a DVD should mount, no matter what, even if you can't play the movie files off of it
<ulaas> hiya. anyone had luck with XGL on dapper?
<user-land> Now i have a problem with the screen resolution, the system preferences only allow up to 1024 pixels, but my monitor has 1280 ...
<xlumin> anybody ever have any issues like that?
<Alex0r> XGL + Dapper = Alex cant do
<tmccrary> defaulting to local storage area
<tmccrary> fatal: unexpected EOF
<tmccrary> clone-pack from 'git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/util/makedepend' failed.
<soldier914> gnomefreak?
<tmccrary> git = AWESOME
<sponix> Pandora82:  to watch with mplayer, its normally mplayer dvd://1 or for vlc you can go to open disc and tell it dvd://1 (if title1 is the movie)
<ulaas> Alex0r: nvidia?
<Alex0r> Yar
<Pandora82> sponix that doesn't work
<sponix> Pandora82:  some players (kaffeine) are smart enough to just play the movie by finding the main title though
<sponix> Pandora82:  any errors ?
<soldier914> anyone here can help me with my call of duty installation?
<ulaas> Alex0r: whats your problem? maybe we share...
<Axe_> Hello.. how do I enable more screen resolutions to be chosen
<Axe_> editing some X config file Im' sure
<Pandora82> not with VLC, Mplayer brought some errors
<Alex0r> Mine just flat out wont install
<Alex0r> But I never tried again
<kitche> Axe_: edit xorg.conf
<Alex0r> Imma go on Ubuntu
<Alex0r> Beeeee right back
<sponix> Pandora82:  mplayer -v -d /dev/dvd might show the layout of the dvd, and you can play guess and test on what title you need to play etc
<Axe_> kitche: where is that located
<jrib> !fixres > soldier914
<rhican> is it easy/safe to replace gdm with kdm on an ubuntu?
<amortvigil> sharms i have lamp but in order to get php5 woring together with mysql you have to add --with-mysql in a configuration file
<kitche> Axe_: /etc/X11
<jrib> !fixres > Axe_
<xlumin> Axe /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<jrib> soldier914: sorry, that wasn't for you
<soldier914> oh okaay
<ForeClosure> whats the different if i install unbuntu in VMware and normal pc ?
<gnomefreak> ok sorry phone im back
<sponix> rhican:  yeah, its not hard, there is only one file to edit.. want me to look it up for ya ?
<rhican> don't bother i'll google it later today
<gnomefreak> soldier914: look for the .exe files and tell me what their names are
<kitche> amirtvigil to get php5 to work with mysql you would add --with-mysql during the configure stage
<Pandora82> failed to open dvd... that's what mplayer says
<xavi> hi, i've a problem with dapper, i can't boot with acpi enabled. I've a Toshiba Satellite M70-165. Can anyone help me?
<soldier914> gnomefreak,the setup and launch.exe are the only .exe files in the cd
<xlumin> ok guys, seriously tho, has anyone had any issues with the livecd not starting CORBA/bonobo/GSD properly, an therefore not bein able to get ubiquity to start?
<soldier914> well in the main folder
<gnomefreak> soldier914: launch.exe save that to desktop
<chucky> ive got google to load but i cant get other pages to work
<sponix> rhican:  /etc/X11/default-display-manager   just change from gdm to kdm in that file... I have ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu all installed, but as long as you have a working kdm that should pick right up
<chucky> i can do a search on google but cant follow any of the links it provides
<gnomefreak> soldier914: once that is saved try wine launch.exe
<sponix> Pandora82:  have you tried just mount /dev/dvd /mnt to see if you can browse the files on it ?
<soldier914> but i made a new folder
<rhican> sponix, many tnx ;)
<soldier914> with all the files in it
<soldier914> on my desktop
<gnomefreak> soldier914: whats the folders name?
<soldier914> i named it Call Of Duty
<xavi> hi, i've a problem with dapper, i can't boot with acpi enabled. I've a Toshiba Satellite M70-165. Can anyone help me?
<soldier914> this is what i did
<Pandora82> sponix it says: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<soldier914> i made a new folder in the desktop naming it Call Of Duty
<ajayc> richiefrich, Oo
<gnomefreak> ok soldier914 try to run it as i said if not cd Call Of Duty
<soldier914> then i copied all the fuiles from the cd to the new folders
<soldier914> files*
<ajayc> xavi, whats the prob?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: wine wont run everything so im not real sure if it will run this game.
<soldier914> it will
<soldier914> i sawe it
<gnomefreak> soldier914: if my way doesnt work i would try in #winehq
<xavi> i can't boot my computer with acpi
<s34n> has anybody else seen ubuntu eject cds for no reason?
<ajayc> xavi, append acpi=force
<xavi> ajayc, i try it
<dngldoof> !JACK
<ubotu> I know nothing about JACK - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Pandora82> so any ideas how it get to watch my DVDs on my ubuntu?
<jrib> !dvd > Pandora82
<gumpish> Is there a way I can look for devices? (ie I'd like to be able to figure out what's Ubuntu says "/dev/hdb" is, etc.)
<soldier914> okay gnome
<soldier914> i copied and pasted setup.exe from the cd to the desktop but when i run it with wine........ii get get an error saying "Could not load the dll library Z:\home\soldier\desktop\setup\rsrc\coddll.dll Module Not found.
<soldier914> what do i do?
<arrakn0> hello...
<gnomefreak> soldier914: try the launch.exe file
<gnomefreak> soldier914: wine launch.exe
<Pandora82> jrib I did everything on this page (the libs, the codecs) but it still doesn't work
<arrakn0> which packets do i have to install to change my kernel version to 686 ????
<jrib> Pandora82: you installed dvdcss?
<Alex0r> Alrighty, back
<finalbeta> !hyperthreading
<ubotu> I know nothing about hyperthreading - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soldier914> access denied
<soldier914> gnomefreak,it said acces denied
<Pandora82> libdvdcss2 yes
<adamlinux> how to install audacious media player ubuntu dapper?
<ChadWick> hello
<gnomefreak> soldier914: ok try sudo wine launch.exe
<gnomefreak> :(
<jrib> Pandora82: what player are you using?
<ChadWick> i need some help with permissions
<soldier914> gnomefreak,access denied
<Pandora82> tried it with xine, vlc, ... but I think the problem is not the player but the computer doesn't detect the DVD
<ForeClosure> which is better ? mplayer ? or xine ?
<ChadWick> i need help setting the permissions for the /usr folder.
<arrakn0> mplayer
<jrib> ForeClosure: mplayer imo, but both are good
<kitche> soldier914: and gnomefreak soudns like a permission problem
<arrakn0> yes
<Pandora82> it often says no medium found, no filetype spedified and stuff like that
<gumpish> I ran: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb and Ubuntu says "/dev/hdb is apparently in use by the system..." but running mount shows that it's not being used at all... wtf?
<kitche> gumpish /dev/hdb is the drive but its probably being used as /dev/hdb1
<ChadWick> anyone?
<xavi> it doesn't boot  with acpi=off. I only can boot with acpi=off
<jrib> Pandora82: can you pastebin the errors from 'mplayer dvd://' and does the drive work with normal cd's ok?
<gumpish> but mount doesn't show ANY partition on "hdb" at all... no hdb1, hdb2... nothing with hdb
<Alex0r> does dapper already have xgl installed?
<xavi> sorry, it doesn't boot  with acpi=force. I only can boot with acpi=off
<xopher> anyone interested in trying out bmpx amd64 debs?
<Pandora82> jrib yes, and it works well with cds
<ForeClosure> whats the package if i wanna read .nfo files ?
<Alex0r> coz it seems like i have it installed
<gnomefreak> soldier914: is there a lock icon on that folder on your desktop?
<edan> hi all
<soldier914> no?
<soldier914> i deleted the folder
<GaiaX11> Is there any program for Linux which emulates AutoCad for Windows?
<edan> I have a slight wifi prob. I have a rt2500 based card in my machine and I want to use WPA
<Pandora82> jrib where can I post the shell message?
<jrib> Pandora82: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> soldier914: oh ok
<edan> so I config the card in /etc/network/interfaces and when my machine boots, it works fine, connects with WPA fine
<GaiaX11> There is an engineer here asking me about this. Any hints?
<gnomefreak> soldier914: im not really sure what to say other than please try in #winehq if noone in here knows
<gumpish> apropos seems to be broken - it only says "nothing appropriate" no matter what I search for.
<Pandora82> done jrib
<jrib> Pandora82: url?
<ForeClosure> how i wanna read .nfo files ?
<soldier914> i did
<kitche> GaiaX11 I think autocad runs under wine fine
<edan> then after a few seconds, it stops working but if I disable/enable the card it works fine and doesn't fail
<soldier914> no one will answer
<edan> any idea
<edan> s?
<Pandora82> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18368
<sri_> drop sri_ kodali
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: iirc there are a few autocad programs in apt
<edan> actually, if I jsut open network-admin and delete th eDNS so the card resets, it start working
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Could you tell me which ones?
<imme> How come my other workspaces suddenly dissappeared:S ?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: hold that thought let me look
<imme> No Ctrl+Alt+2 either...
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: are you on dapper?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: here is one qcad
<gnomefreak> that looks like best one
<mcphail> what 32-bit kernel are the AMD athlon users using? k7 or i686?
<xavi> does anyone know how to boot my Toshiba satellite with acpi enabled? I only can boot it with acpi=off. I've dapper
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: antlr another one
* soldier914 sighs
<ChadWick> can someone maybe personaly help me with a permissions problem im having
<Alex0r> Yar
* Pandora82 drinks some wine
<Alex0r> I'm drinking cider >_>
<mcphail> I have just apt-got the k7 kernel (having been using 686) but X will not start, claiming it cannot load the nvidia driver. Any ideas?
<jrib> Pandora82: can you browse the contents of the dvd?
<Pandora82> is cider available for linux too?
<Alex0r> Sure!
<Pandora82> jrib no - or at least I don't know how
<PanicFo> i have an sql dump file containing several databases.. how can i import it to my mysql server in ubuntu?
<kitche> mcphail: when you switch kernels the modules have to be recompiled
<kitche> or reinstalled
<imme> PanicFo, what do you mean bij sql dump file?
<mcphail> kitche: apt-get install claims it is at the latest version. Should I be using a different command?
<xavi> does anyone know how to boot a Toshiba satellite m70 with acpi enabled? I only can boot it with acpi=off. I've dapper
<sri_> register srikanth manmadha
<Alex0r> woot, <3 SLED menu
<PanicFo> ive recently switched from winxp to ubuntu and i need to get my databases into ubuntu
<jrib> Pandora82: what does 'mount' say?  (pastebin)
<Pandora82> jrib when I try to doubleclick the device it says: mount: no medium found (so I can't open it to browse)
<kitche> mcphail: I think you might have to uninstall it and reinstall I tend to grab nvidia drivers right from their site so I know that it will work
<PanicFo> by dump file i mean that i made a dump of all the contents on the old server
<imme> PanicFo, do you have phpmyadmin or something similar installed?
<PanicFo> aye but it fails
<imme> PanicFo,  how come?
<kkman> hi
<mcphail> kitche: ok, thanks.
<PanicFo> i think its a syntax error
<Pandora82> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18370
<kkman> i am trying to get persistent vnc on Ubuntu
<kkman> (using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&page=12&highlight=vnc)
<jstew> I have a printign problem. I just upgraded to dapper and I'm connected to a printer through SMB and now I have to put in my username, password, SMB share and printer settings for the printer whenever I log off.
<PanicFo> i used "mysqldump -u root -p --all-databases to make the dump
<jstew> How can I make the settings permanent like they were in breezy?
<jrib> Pandora82: nah, just 'mount' by itself, and throw in 'dmesg | tail' too after trying to view the dvd
<imme> PanicFo, what does phpmyadmin say then?
<kkman> when i try to connect to the server i it gets disconnected immediately!! syslog on the server says "xinetd[4858] : earning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected"
<kkman> HELP!
<Alex0r> Calm down
<kkman> :)
<Pandora82> jrib only type in "mount"? it says nothing and dmesg | tail says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18371
<Alex0r> connect to what server..?
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Help! How can I remove a program which was installed from source with make install?
<Alex0r> Delete the crap?
<kkman> to the ubuntu server i want vnc to run on
<Alex0r> Hmm. weird
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Thanks very much!
<Alex0r> I've never seen that error
<jrib> Pandora82: hrmm mount should output /etc/mtab, what does 'cat /etc/mtab' say?
<Spec> ltibor65: the correct answer is: "<Alex0r> Delete the crap?"
<Pandora82> jrib nothing as well...
<user-land> How can i see how full partitions are ?
<Spec> user-land: df -h
<Spec> user-land: if they're mounted
<user-land> thanks, Spec.
<user-land> Is there also an application showing the space folders use, recursively ?
<Spec> user-land: you can also sit in the mount point and do crazy stuff like: du -chs *
<Spec> user-land: yes, du -chs .
<ltibor65> Spec, what?
<Spec> user-land: or you can do crazier stuff like: find . |du -hc
<Spec> ltibor65: to uninstall a program installed by 'make install'
<jrib> Pandora82: that's strange.  I'm not an expert on this stuff, but what does /etc/fstab contain?  Have you rebooted recently?
<dribble> harumph -- myspace went flash9?
<dribble> great
<Spec> ltibor65: look in the makefile, maybe there's a remove or uninstall -- but i doubt it
<Spec> ltibor65: the best way is to look in the makefile, see where it installed crap, and delete said crap
<wspinelli> j/ #ubuntu-br
<Alex0r> Sigh - Just find the stuff and hit the delete key on it's folder
<Alex0r> Easier than pie
<user-land> Spec, i just moved my home dir to its own partition on /dev/sda2. How can i delete the old data on /dev/sda1 (/) ?
<Pandora82> fstab contains: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18372
<Spec> user-land: why would you want to delete your root directory? are you reinstalling?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> I know nothing about backup - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Alex0r> user-land: use the delete command under sudo
<Spec> damn that's bad
<user-land> Spec, i only want to delete /home which was on the root partition.
<Spec> no backup for ubotu
<Alex0r> what about delete /home
<Alex0r> sudo delete /home
<Alex0r> ?
<Spec> rm
<Alex0r> rm?
<Spec> rm = delete
<jrib> Pandora82: did you modify that?
<Alex0r> Oh
<sysdoc> rm=remove
<Alex0r> Sorry, I didn't know that command
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: Read this first to make sure you get everything you need backed up  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Alex0r> Imma nub
<Spec> user-land: are you running off /dev/sda1?
<user-land> well /home is now on its own partition, i want to delete the home data on the root partition where it was earlier today.
<jstew> Anyone else ever run into the problem of cups losing it's settings after logout?
<Spec> user-land: or on a live cd?
<Pandora82> jrib yes because I try to solve this problem for days now
<user-land> off /dev/sda1
<Alex0r> jstew: I think that problem is common, live with it
<Spec> user-land: you should rm -rf /home/* and then mount /dev/sda2 /home
<Alex0r> There could be an option to remember all the info though
<Spec> user-land: then adjust your fstab to always mount /dev/sda2 to /home
<Alex0r> Look around cups, I'd find it but I do not have or use it
<jonah1980> hi would anyone please be kind enough to help me set up mythtv, i think everything is installed, i've tried reading howtos and googling but when you type stuff and different things happen to what your told should you get lost! now i don't know where to go and how to get it up working. could anyone please give me a hand?
<jrib> Pandora82: I should have asked this earlier, but have you tried different dvd's?
<imme> How does the bot work?
<Spec> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Spec> imme: read UbotuUsage
<imme> tnx
<user-land> i did change fstab as you suggested, but i think you mentioned the solution: i should delete the old data while booting from a livecd.
<Alex0r> I thought spec was a bot.. lol
<kalila> gmail is slowing down my browser considerably lately
<Pandora82> jrib yes. I also tried DVDs that worked in my device (under ... windows... *duck and cover*)
<adamJ> dribble, i am glad that i never got into myspace...when did they go to 9? I was just there the other day t the request of my little brother
<dribble> adamJ, just signed in today, got the notice -- all vids flash 9
<user-land> jonah1980, maybe try a dedicated mythtv forum or so if you don't get replies here.
<Alex0r> i don't even have macromedia flash on ubuntu - it wont install in my firefox
<tmccrary> 64-bit?
<_Roconda_> wheee I got ubuntu stickers :')
<dribble> Alex0r, install it through apt
<Alex0r> ah, okay
<tmccrary> _Roconda_: I just got my ubuntu discs today too :)
<jonah1980> user-land, thanks i'll try them again but last time they gave me a speech about how newbs shouldn't even try stuff like myth which didn't really help me much
<jstew> Alex0r: live with it? thanks, bnut no thanks.
<jstew> s/bnut/but/
<jrib> Pandora82: ok, right now, /mnt/dvd is empty right?
<Alex0r> lol,
<_Roconda_> tmccrary: I got my cds today too :)
<Alex0r> look around for a remember option
<_Roconda_> with the stickers
<adamJ> i went to the flash website and i searched the internet yesterday (the Transformers Movie website uses Flash 9) and they are saying that 9.5 will be the next linux release
<Pandora82> jrib yes sir
<jrib> Pandora82: 'sudo mount -a', does 'mount' then return something?
<imme> Mozilla is acting up here... :S
<Pandora82> jrib mount: /dev/hda6 already mounted or /home busy
<imme> anyone else same problem?
<user-land> i am sorry, jonah1980; i was wondering about mythtv today. is it well integrated in ubuntu now ? a year ago it was easier to use a mythtv distro for it.
<Roconda> how can I apt-get opera?, how is that package called ?
<Alex0r> sudo apt-get install flash to install flash..?
<jrib> Pandora82: alright, well I don't know, sorry.  I think you should look into why /etc/mtab is empty, that might have something to do with it
<jstew> Everything looks good in /etc/cups/printers.conf. Must be a problem with gnome-cups-manager overwriting the settings on each start
<jrib> Alex0r: flashplugin-nonfree (after enabling multiverse)
<crimsun> Roconda: use Applications> Add/Remove App...   and choose the commercial section
<Pandora82> jrib but before I "worked" on this it was not empty and DVDs didn't work as well
<jonah1980> user-land, well it's suppsed to be easy but i'm stuck. i added a repository and that seemed to install everything you need, plugins etc etc and the interface comes up etc i'm just stuck with the mysql and login/password and localhost bits etc
<Alex0r> jrib: how to I enable multiverse?
<jrib> !multiverse > Alex0r
<snedar> hi! can I use chroot from the livecd to restore grub? and if so, how? now it cannot find /dev/sda.
<Alex0r> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Roconda> ahh crimsun I didnt know where that option was, it was first in System -> admin
<saiko> i don't understand the unrar (non-free) command, i'm trying to extract some rar archive, but so far no luck, any help ?
<user-land> i see, jonah1980. hopefully someone will give you a hand here at another time. try often :-)
<jrib> saiko: have you tried double clicking on it?
<saiko> i doesn't work
<jonah1980> user-land, thanks i'll keep trying
<Kaja> saiko, man unrar
<saiko> it opens archive manager instead and it fails
<Jack_Sparrow> saiko: unrar does work.  What are you trying to install that is not from the repositories
<jrib> saiko: well the cli syntax is 'unrar x file.rar' iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi jrib
<jrib> (but archive manager should open rar if you have it installed)
<Alex0r> woot, dling like 400 files now
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: hello
<saiko> ok, i'll try it and read the manual first as well, thx everyone :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gumpish> Why does mkfs reserve 5% of the blocks on a partition for "super user"?
<jdier> just installed xmms skins package via synaptic...  how can I determine which directory the skins were put in?
<jrib> jdier: dpkg -L package_name
<user-land> jonah1980, are you going to edit the wiki entry for mythtv too ?
<Cooner750> Does anyone know of a Jabber instant messenger server (besides Wildfire) that does not need Java to run?
* Pandora82 sighs
<HedgeMage> Cooner750: ejabberd
<JDahl> gumpish: so that mailservers, logs, etc. have some space left even if a user fills up the disk
<jonah1980> user-land, sorry what do you mean?
* Pandora82 is gone smokin'
<jrib> Pandora82: your best bet is to try the mailing list and/or forums
<Cooner750> Can it be installed via apt-get?
<Alex0r> flashplugin-nonfree is flash version 7
<Alex0r> :/
<Pandora82> jrib already done (two german forums... we're working on it)
<HedgeMage> Cooner750: but it's in erlang.
<gumpish> I see - I assume that not all filesystems support the concept of reserving blocks for admin users...
<Spec> Alex0r: you thought i was a bot? :-/
<Alex0r> lol, yeah
<Alex0r> coz of your name
<JDahl> gumpish: actually that's what it does...
<sysdoc> lol
<Alex0r> :@
<Alex0r> flash still wont install
<gumpish> right - but that's unique to ext2/3?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: how busy are you?  I have a program I want to test.  RealBasic 2006 3 meg file.  Nothing more than a list box and a pic box to test portability of code..
<Jack_Sparrow> Alexblame flash.. not ubuntu
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I'm actually about to step out, but /msg me and I'll take a look later
<ChadWick> how do change the permission for the /usr folder? it wont let me?
<JDahl> gumpish: I don't know, but I would guess that it's not that special a feature
<Jack_Sparrow> where can I send it..?
<Alex0r> Yar,
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo Ho
<Alex0r> Yarrrrrr matey
<jdier> jrib, thank you.  When going back to synaptic to verify the exact name of the package I also saw that under properties I could see everywhere synaptic had put files.
* Pandora82 is back
<ChadWick> CAN someone please help me?
<rio_> Hey
<imme> 990 kb/s is that about T1 ?
<rio_> howw do I view my cpu temperature
<saiko> sorry, what's the command to remove directory which isn't empty - rmdir .. ?
<jdier> jrib - thanks for the command line instructions though!  I am a newbie, but trying hard to learn more and more about command line.  Very much appreciate the help.
<Alex0r> flashplugin-nonfree wont setup
<JDahl> saiko: rm -rf dir
<rio_> it's scorching over here in the uk, had a bios cpu overheat warning, put a new chassis fan in and want to keep an eye on how its doing
<Alex0r> and now its stuck in terminal
<narfmaster> ChadWick, why on Earth?
<Alex0r> and i cant install anything else
<Alex0r> :@
<Pandora82> why do I always have the hard-to-solve problems
<saiko> JDahl: thank you
<imme> ChadWick, what error does it give you? Or does it say nothing?
<narfmaster> ChadWick, do not change your permissions on the /usr folder
<ChadWick> i want to change the permission of the /usr folder so i can place files in there
<ChadWick> ok
<narfmaster> ChadWick, no - bad idea
<ChadWick> how gdo you install program into there then?
<ChadWick> like firefox i want to upgrade it
<Alex0r> I'm about to format my PC again
<narfmaster> ChadWick, you use something like Synaptic
<Alex0r> Everything is borked
<ChadWick> okay
<Alex0r> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree....
<Pandora82> ha and I'm about to wish to have windows back.. kind of
<Alex0r> Lol
<Alex0r> I use windows alot
<zoidberg> hey there guys
<ballpointcarrot> what's the trouble Pandora?
<Alex0r> nice name ^_^
<zoidberg> i have a somewhat simple terminal question
<Alex0r> hokay
<ballpointcarrot> zoidberg: go ahead
<Pandora82> ballpointcarrot I can't watch DVDs
<zoidberg> can two people, both who are ssh enabled send text messages to each other using just the terminal
<gumpish> JDahl: how do "reserved block" prevent file fragmentation?
<zoidberg> without any other application
<Alex0r> zoidberg: no. don't think so.
<jonah1980> tried to reset my database but i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/92614
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg: yes
<zoidberg> how?
<Alex0r> oh
<Alex0r> yar, how
<gr33npho3nix> gr33npho3nix: try talk or write
<gr33npho3nix> with the persons user name
<Alex0r> ahh
<zoidberg> i know the guys IP address
<Alex0r> okay
<gr33npho3nix> its very basic
<Q-IK> hello i need install TV tuner avermedia aver 007 - somebody have good link to how do this?
<zoidberg> can i use that instead of username
<zoidberg> ?
<ballpointcarrot> Pandora82: any reason why DVD won't play?
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg: it has to be onthe same system
<zoidberg> what do u mena?
<JDahl> gumpish: I don't know... Does the man page claim that?
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg: otherwise it requires a somewhat complex network and system setup
<gumpish> yep
<zoidberg> we are on the same network
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg: you both have to  be logged into the same machine
<Alex0r> YAY FLASH WORKS
<Alex0r> YAYAYAYYA
<zoidberg> oh we cant be on different machines but the same wLAN?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandora82: what program are you using to open / play the DVD?
<gumpish> just curious. I've lowered the percentage to 1%, which I'm happy with.
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg: you can try i know it works at my college on the solaris machines
<gr33npho3nix> but they may have some more stuff setup
<zoidberg> okay
<zoidberg> thanx
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg: i know it works w\o any setup on the same machine
<gr33npho3nix> its not very pretty though
<gr33npho3nix> i suggest pork
<gr33npho3nix> or irc
<Alex0r> uh, my flASH is really buggy
<Alex0r> sound cuts out
<Alex0r> and parts of the thing cut off
<Alex0r> :\
<KaiserSuse> Hello... how can I remove the icons in dialog buttons? Is that possible for any theme  have installed?
<narfmaster> KaiserSuse, from toolbars it is easy, not so easy for dialogs
<KaiserSuse> narfmaster: yes, you are right... I already removed them from toolbars... now for dialogs
<ivis> Hi where i can get cool deklets?
<Jack_Sparrow> gdesklets?
<ivis> nop =\
<ivis> somthing like gDeklsets
<shigutso> what Download Manager do you guys recommend? I want a very good... like Free Download Manager (for windows :/ )... I didn't like Wget and Freeloader
* Pandora82 sighs
<sharms> Pandora82: what is your issue
<narfmaster> ivis, http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=54
<Pandora82> sharms the damn DVDs... ;-)
<srikanth> How to run start up programs in linux
<ivis> I want this desklets
<ivis> http://www.pycage.de/img/shots/gdesklets.png
<sharms> Pandora82: explain the issue to me in a clear, concise manner
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandora82: what program are you using to open / play the DVD? (Second Request)
<srikanth> can any one can tell about how to perform the sheduled tasks in linux
<Pandora82> sharms sorry. I can't open/ watch DVDs. I can't mount them, when I doubleclick the devide it says "no medium found" even there is a proper working DVD inside.
<narfmaster> ivis, sorry but i don't recognize anything from that pic
<srikanth> plz help me
<sharms> Pandora82: it was already explained to you that you don't mount them
<ivis> narfmaster a somthing like on the picture?
<srikanth> PacketScan, why don t u try mount -a
<Pandora82> sharms but how do I get to watch the movie on the dvd?
<narfmaster> ivis, like i said, i have no idea what you're referring to
<ChadWick> So i have firefox in a tar.gz file, how do i install it in to the /usr/lib section?
<sharms> Pandora82: and the link I sent you, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html, explained that.
<shigutso> what Download Manager do you guys recommend? I want a very good... like Free Download Manager (for windows :/ )... I didn't like Wget and Freeloader
<FunnyLookinHat> ivis, a lot of what you see on there is actually from XGL or AIGLX (such as the neat gui sidebar)
<ivis> =\
<Jack_Sparrow> ivis gdesklets what I said... is the same as the png you are asking about
<srikanth> FunnyLookinHat, hi!can u tell about how to run shaduled taskes in linux
<Enverex> hehe, I just noticed Ubuntu is being translated into UK English, couldn't that be easily done with a regex "replace color with colour" lol
<srikanth> FunnyLookinHat, like windows
<ivis> jack_Sparrow when i using gDesklets all desklets ir dark black
<ivis> =\\\\
<Jack_Sparrow> ivis gdesklets is available using synaptic or apt-get..
<Jack_Sparrow> did you get the gdesklet data pack as well?
<narfmaster> srikanth, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Crontab
<ivis> jack  yes
<Pandora82> Xine gives me an error: no input-plugin to handle /dev/dvd
<arrakn0> hello
<sharms> Pandora82: did you install libdvdread3 and activate it
<Pandora82> maybe MRL is wrong or file/ data stream doesn't exist
<nekromaan> hello, does somebody know if under (k)ubuntu amd64 runs cedega or ut/ut03?
<FunnyLookinHat> srikanth, see the above link from narfmaster    http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Crontab
<Alex0r> whoops, I killed X instead of firefox
<cytrak> I'm trying to mount a usb stick which is fat16 but mount complains about Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1
<srikanth> FunnyLookinHat, thank u
<cytrak> is that a module I missed during my kernel config ?
<srikanth> narfmaster, thank u
<Pandora82> sharms I think so - with sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<cr3> I just installed slapd from dpkg and I can't seem to get the right credentials when calling ldapsearch, anyone tried it before?
<srikanth> FunnyLookinHat, i want to learn the shell programming ;what is the basic to learn it?
<Secsefirot> any solves for this problem: "hp no_device_found" ?
<sharms> Pandora82: run this: sudo aptitude install libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<bsilverstrim> anyone ever try running Metadot on ubuntu?
<srikanth> FunnyLookinHat, u know about it??
<sybec> screen(1) doesn't source ~/.bash_profile. How do I change that?
<bsilverstrim> I'm at the point where I'm trying to configure the databse...
<Secsefirot> hmm ...
<Secsefirot> ???
<bsilverstrim> it says I have SQLdb 5 and at most it wants version 4  :-(
<Pandora82> done and tried to open with VLC but nothing happens
<bsilverstrim> sorry, mysql 5.0 and it wants 4.x
<Alex0r> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sharms> Pandora82: open with gxine and see what happens
<jonah1980> has anyone here got mythtv or could help me out with it. i can't even get past the database bit and the myth irc channel aren't helping me
<srikanth> FunnyLookinHat, i want to learn the shell programming ;what is the basic to learn it?
<Draconicus> Heya... could I get the names of some of the programs and drivers associated with Ubuntu's ability to automatically detect and connect to a digital camera that's PictBridge capable?
<Pandora82> many error messages
<wogi> Rowrg! Greeting, ubuntuians.
<Seveas> Draconicus, gphoto perhaps?
<sybec> ubuntuians?
<Draconicus> Seveas: Ah. I think that's it. Thanks. :)
<wogi> I have a little problem. I like to stare at my clock at work...Unfortunately, I somehow broke it: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet".
<wogi> I thin it had something to do with installing evolution.
<matthias> wo bin ich?
<Jack_Sparrow> Draconicus: try digikam see if it will not find your camera
<wogi> Does anyone have any ideas on how I might be able to fix this?
<Seveas> matthias, in #ubuntu 
<bsilverstrim> Is there an easy way to roll mysql down to version 4?
<Enverex> Where in OpenOffice can you set the dictionary used?
<sybec> wogi: Gimme a second.
<gr33npho3nix> Pandora82: mplayer?
<wogi> sybec: but of course :)
<johan_> ./configure: line 22645: AM_OPTIONS_WXCONFIG: command not found
<johan_> ./configure: line 22646: syntax error near unexpected token `2.6.0,'
<johan_> ./configure: line 22646: `AM_PATH_WXCONFIG(2.6.0, wxWin=1)'
<johan_> why?
<johan_> I have libwxgtk
<MegaManX> wow, Xubuntu is great. I can't believe how much faster my system is :D
<prodigy> problem's with my kernel upgrade ubuntu recently installed
<prodigy> how do i rollback
<skavenge> so theres no way to do a barebones install with the desktop cd right, you have to have the server iso or alternate?
<Pandora82> sharms maybe take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18375
<Pandora82> gr33n it doesn't work with any player - the players don't seem to be the problem I guess
<iqon> is there a way to mount a directory to a second location and treat all file names as lower case only?
<gumpish> how come set doesn't have a man page >:o
<narfmaster> gumpish, help set
<Pandora82> that's what VLC says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18376
<gumpish> oh, it's a builtin?
<MegaManX> Can anybody recommend me another utility for webcam besides camstream?
<sharms> Pandora82: it looks like it doesn't have permissions, run it using sudo and see what happens
<sybec> wogi: Well .. yup .. it does seem to be because of evolution, no ideas though. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65014
<GaiaX11> Enverex: tools - options - language settings - languages is the place where to config dictionary
<Enverex> Its ok, I found it, thanks anyway GaiaX11
<Pandora82> sharms same error with no permissions, missing input-plugin
<sybec> So like .. why was Gnome picked as the default DE for Ubuntu rather than Gnome ?
<eXistenZ> How can I revert a program to its previous version?
<eXistenZ> I installed the package of vim7, and things are ***** ** now =/
<Pandora82> both players tell me: the file doesn't exsist... but the DVDs are not empty
<sharms> Pandora82: in paste bin put the output of 'dmesg | grep hd' and 'ls -la /dev/dvd'
<nosotros> may anyone help me?, i installed ati drivers but when i do glxinfo i get "direct rendering: no"
<gumpish> could someone please tell me the output of: echo $MANPATH
<Pandora82> dmesg | grep hd - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18377
<Enverex> Is anyone here on the UK translation list?
<wogi> sybec: yeah, I saw a few posts like that but with no solution. I removed evolution, but I remember getting it instaleld was kind of a pain and I might have added some other libraries or something.
<kaur> simple questio: when i tell synaptic to only download not install, where does it download?
<sybec> gumpish: $NULL
<Jack_Sparrow> nosotros: what ati card do you have?
<Ninja> Whats a realy good program to burn and Convert  music ???
<sybec> wogi: Synaptic keeps a "history"
<Enverex> neuro_, Riddell, mez, yama: Any of you alive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ninja: K3B
<fyrestrtr> kaur: /var/apt/cache/archives/
<Pandora82> ls -la /dev/dvd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18379
<sybec> If you're using Synaptic that is.
<kaur> ok thanks
<Orbit45244> Can someone please help me figure this out: After having my previous problem, I tried booting up 6.06 on other computers. On other computers I don't get the "PCI:" error, but after I get several boot up messages that come back "ok", a black screen comes up that says "Extracting Linux.... Ok, booting up kernel" and then boot up just stops there. I think this is a problem with 6.06. Can someone help me?
<Orbit45244> Edit/Delete Message
<Orbit45244> oops
<Orbit45244> wrong thing
<Ninja> Jack_Sparrow, isnt that only for KDE desktops
<neuro_> Enverex: ack
<neuro_> Enverex: wossup
<Jack_Sparrow> orbit, go to cmos/bios and set the usb to 1.1 and not 2.0 and test it again..
<Enverex> neuro_, Hey, sorry to wake you, can I get an auth on the UK translation on Launchpad?
<neuro_> shure
<Jack_Sparrow> Ninja:  No, many/most will work on either
<flip> hey guys -- quick newbie question... installed 5.04 (only cd that i had) and im upgrading immediately post install to dapper
<sharms> Pandora82: it looks to me like your dvd rom driver is broken or has a problem with it
<Ninja> Jack_Sparrow, oki thanks
<flip> and its hanging on laptop-mode-tools
<avalean> *downloading*
<Orbit45244> so set the usb to 1.1 through bios?
<avalean> screw windows!
<bsilverstrim> Is mySQL <= 4 available for 6.06?
<flip> i get a dpkg: error processing error everytime
<nosotros> Jacl_Sparrow:  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE] 
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbit45244:  yes...
<Pandora82> sharms driver sounds interesting! but since I'm a newbie: how do I get the right driver for my DVD-player?
<Orbit45244> k thanks
<narfmaster> bsilverstrim, 4.1
<sybec> Gnome or KDE ?
<bsilverstrim> It says I currently have 5.0 on it.  How do I downgrade to 4.1?
<sharms> Pandora82: well if the dvd drive is 100% working it may just be you need to turn DMA on or off, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<johan_> what do I do in a shell script if I 1. want to stop the script if a command fails and 2. want silent output?
<neuro_> Enverex: tis done; enjoy :)
<Pandora82> sharms I think DMA is on - at least automatixx said that
<Jack_Sparrow> johan_: ctrl-c
<sybec> 1. exit ; 2. ./script.sh 1>/dev/null 2>&1
<AOGuy1989> question why can;t i not msake a dvd play in ubuntu i ahve a dvd player drive
<fyrestrtr> johan_: command1 && command2 (command2 only runs if command1 executes successfully) command1 && command2 &1>&2 > /dev/null
<sharms> Pandora82: you might want to turn it off then, maybe your drive doesn't support it
<ttyfscker> does anybody in here know of a tool for ubuntu that will take a v4l2 video device and create a loop device that is v4l1 compatabile?
<sharms> !tell AOGuy1989 about dvd
<Enverex> neuro_, thanks
<nosotros> Jack_Sparrow:  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE] 
<narfmaster> bsilverstrim, just try to apt-get or install whatever way you do
<Minty> anyone know what I have to install to be able to accssmy bluetooth on my lap top, am running gnome
<sybec> johan_: ALso, look up Advanced Bash Scripting Guide. [google it] 
<Pandora82> sharms I'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandora82: Scripts like automatix make some things easy and really mess up others.  It is best to learn how to do it yourself
<gnomefreak> its int he repos sybec
<AOGuy1989> thanks and the other question is a little harder
<fyrestrtr> Minty: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<bsilverstrim> narfmaster: I already have 5.0...need the older version.
<gnomefreak> s/int he/in the
<sharms> !tell minty about bluetooth
<AOGuy1989> how to i make ubuntu run a line in the terminal when the computer boots
<narfmaster> bsilverstrim, right - now try to install 4.1
<sharms> AOGuy1989, /etc/rc.local
<AOGuy1989> tried that
<sybec> run a line in the terminal ? what the heck does that mean
<Minty> fyrestrtr: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Run a command
<johan_> fyrestrtr and sybec: thanks. Jack_Sparrow: that's not what I meant. thanks anyway
<sybec> Well why not just say so
<ajayc> !wmv
<AOGuy1989> i am new maybe
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosotros> may anyone help me?, i installed ati drivers but when i do glxinfo i get "direct rendering: no"
<gnomefreak> AOGuy1989: you mean like when you boot have it run sudo apt-get update?
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: i thought you said edgy wouldnt boot the kernel?
<Ninja> Jack_Sparrow, well K3B wont start..ill click on it and it wont even initiize
<bsilverstrim> sudo apt-get install mysqld4.1
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: ythe patch was released
<bsilverstrim>  sudo apt-get install mysql_server4.1
<fyrestrtr> nosotros: make sure your driver is fglrx not ati
<flip> should i just wait a couple days until the package is maybe repaired and do a update and then another -f install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ninja:  how did you install it and what linux are you using
<tmccrary> compiling xorg from source... its an all day affair
<Jack_Sparrow> I ma running 6.06 here and K3b
<Jack_Sparrow> am
<AOGuy1989> no no something like sudo hidd --connect 00:07:61:49:1b:f8  i need it ot run that
<Ninja> Jack_Sparrow, i used Synaptec package manageer..and im using Ubuntu ofcourse..and 6.06
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: is the next release going to be named "edgy" or is "edgy" the name for sid in ubuntu?
<AOGuy1989> i need it to run that at start up
<Jack_Sparrow> I know you say Ubuntu of course, but you would be amazed at how many people come here for help with other distros
<flip> ttyfscker: sid = dapper
<ballpointcarrot> Ninja: run it through a terminal, see if any errors pop up.
<fyrestrtr> ttyfscker: #ubuntu+1
<bsilverstrim> sudo apt-get install mysql_server-4.1 is doing something.
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: edgy is the code name it will be called 6.10
<zukalk> guys, i'm trying to install gaim-2.0.0beta3, but its ./configure scripts requires XML::Parser, and sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Parser' returns an error. any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: and please join us #ubuntu+1 for this
<sybec> Wait .. so this ISN'T the place for Slackware issues ?
<eternalswd> I'm trying to compile php5 from source and I want mysqli, but I can't find mysql_config even though I have mysql5 installed from the repositories.  How do I remedy this?
<ttyfscker> ok i will
<Ninja> ballpointcarrot, i dont even wanna bother with that..
<Enverex> neuro_, One question though, on one of them it's got "_: NAME OF TRANSLATORS" so I assume that isn't translated but you actually put your name in there instead... right?
<sybec> Eh .. compiling from source on a binary distribution .. that just sounds wrong to me
<Jack_Sparrow> Ninja: go to term and try gksudo k3b           for me...
<gr33npho3nix> flip: not quite
<ttyfscker> lol
<gr33npho3nix> the name sid stays w\ debians current expiriremental
<ttyfscker> dapper isnt sid.. dapper has been released..
<gr33npho3nix> where as dapper follows 6.06 sid doesn't follow a version number
<Pandora82> how can I switch DMA off?
<ttyfscker> gr33npho3nix:: i was just wondering what the sid equivalent was in ubuntu
<gr33npho3nix> it moves from latest versiosion to latest version
<gr33npho3nix> ttyfscker: i don't think they have one
<fyrestrtr> eternalswd: sudo apt-get install php5-mysqli
<ttyfscker> so edgy is expected for release in october?
<eXistenZ> Can anyone help me please?
<zukalk> Pandora82: : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA tells you all you need to know
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont want to drop anyone in the middle of help but I will need to run when my contractor comes to the door..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ninja: what did you get with that command
<user-land> is there a way to query the temperature of the CPU ? sensors-applet is displaying it but it always stays at 40C which i don't believe.
<ttyfscker> gr33npho3nix:: debian testing follows 3.2
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, sup?
<ttyfscker> gr33npho3nix:: but testing and sid are two different things...
<eXistenZ> narfmaster, hey, I'm great :)
<eXistenZ> narfmaster, How about you?
<gr33npho3nix> ttyfscker: right, it goes experimental, testing, stable
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, so so
<gr33npho3nix> (testing is also know as unstable)
<ttyfscker> gr33npho3nix:: i should have restated that..  3.2 follows testing for now
<Pandora82> sorry I'm not a native speaker and on this page I only see how to switch on dma... or am I blind?
<eXistenZ> narfmaster, Do you know how can I revert some package to its previous version?
<ttyfscker> in debian testing is known as testing and unstable is known as sid..
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, you need to find the deb file for the version you want to downgrade to
<eXistenZ> narfmaster, I think it is still there
<eXistenZ> narfmaster, I mean, I installed a new version of vim7, and now things are bad =/
<ballpointcarrot> ttyfscker: technically, testing is known as etch, and unstable is known as sid.
<ttyfscker> currently testing = etch, and unstable = sid (unstable is always sid)
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, dpkg -i packagename
<zukalk> Pandora82: you're not blind. why exactly do you want to turn DMA off? and are you sure it is on?
<GaiaX11> i
<bagpuss_thecat> is it possible to get Ubiquity to install onto a software raid /dev/md0 device?
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, i'm using vim 6.4.6
<bagpuss_thecat> it just seems merrily oblivious to any software raid
<eXistenZ> narfmaster, I'm trying to downgrade to vim6.4.6
<kdingo> i resized my root partition and now it doesn't seem to recognize the extra space
<Enverex> Has anyone here done any of the translation work before on Launchpad?
<live> Hespeak spanish ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<Pandora82> zulak it is on (sure) and I have terrible problems with my DVD-player (I can't watch DVDs)
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, you should have no trouble finding that version in the Ubuntu repos
<mwe> kdingo: maybe you didn't resize the file system as well
<eternalswd> fyrestrtr: that didn't install any mysql_config
<eXistenZ> narfmaster, yes, but how can I force its installation
<kdingo> mwe, i don't understand
<zukalk> Pandora82: have you tried with different DVD players?
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, try doing this: sudo apt-get install vim
<mwe> kdingo: you need to tell the file system about the extra space
<Pandora82> zulakl yes, the problem is not the player - the device cannot read any DVD
<Pandora82> sorry zukalk
<AOGuy1989> ok i asked why cna;t o make a dvd play i ahve the thing that t he bot told me to get but that didn't help at all
<kdingo> mwe: how would i do that?
<narfmaster> eXistenZ, sudo apt-get remove vim <-- do this first :p
<bagpuss_thecat> Ubiquity is very sadly inadequate for a so-called production release
<lz1gjd> could anyone tell me what option i should pass to dpkg to install a package without satisfying its dependencies ?
<zukalk> Pandora82: what is the name of the device itself? your dvd drive, i mean. /dev/hdc?
<NickVolt> anyone in here running postfix on dapper drake?
<Pandora82> zukalk so I now think it's more like a problem with the driver. yes /dev/hdc
<mwe> kdingo: sudo tune2f -j /dev/whatever I think
<mwe> kdingo: tune2fs that is
<AOGuy1989> ok i asked why cna;t o make a dvd play i ahve the thing that t he bot told me to get but that didn't help at all??
<narfmaster> lz1gjd, --force-depends
<lz1gjd> narfmaster: thx
<Morrowyn> nicenice, that xgl and compix absolutely looks gorgeous
<Pandora82> seems like this A0Guy has the same problem...
<AOGuy1989> what di u mean
<zukalk> Pandora82: you can turn DMA off for /dev/hdc by entering in a console the following command: sudo hdparm -d0 /dev/hdc
<Pandora82> ok thx
<mwe> kdingo: um it is resize2fs. sorry
<skavenge> so theres no way to do a barebones install with the desktop cd right, you have to have the server iso or alternate?
<AOGuy1989> does anyone know whyit won't play?
<Minty> fyrestrtr: bluetooth worked, many thanks :)
<kdingo> mwe: ah ok i was just about to say it said there was already a journal
<zukalk> Pandora82: if this does solve the problem, maybe you'd like to permanently turn DMA off. but make sure it solves it first
<ajayc> tell me a small video player that can play wmv files
<Pandora82> zukalk the problem is still there it seems
<mwe> kdingo: you need sth like sudo resize2fs /dev/whatever <size>
<jonah1980> i read in the howto that dapper permission probs can be solved with this, but i just get errors: http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=19197
<MenZa`laptop> Is XFCE much smaller than Gnome?
<Strat72> hrlp plz: installtion issue: text mode: right after you enter hostname, screens stays blue with grey bar at bottom.. able to type, but with no results.. ctrl-c takes me to partion disk screen ( confiure LVM or Raid ) seem to skip disk space to parition screen...
<zukalk> Pandora82: so apparently this isn't a DMA problem. you can turn it back on, if you wish, by doing " -d1 " instead of " -d0 "
<ajayc> tell me a small video player that can play wmv files
<kdingo> mwe: ok thanks, i will try that now
<mwe> kdingo: is it the root partition?
<AOGuy1989> ok i asked why cna;t o make a dvd play i ahve the thing that t he bot told me to get but that didn't help at all?? anoyne know why?
<DeSm0N> Speak spanis?
<bsilverstrim> (Reading database ... 19724 files and directories currently installed.)
<bsilverstrim> Unpacking mysql-server-4.1 (from .../mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
<bsilverstrim> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.0 to 4.1.
<bsilverstrim> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bsilverstrim>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bsilverstrim> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bsilverstrim>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<mwe> kdingo: careful with the size
<bsilverstrim> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pandora82> ok, dma is on again and the problem is there as well... how do I get these DVDs to run?
<mwe> bsilverstrim: stop it
<mwe> bsilverstrim: don't paste here
<bsilverstrim> Sorry.
<DeSm0N> SPEAK SPANISH?
<mwe> !es
<kdingo> mwe: yes it is. will i have to boot from a cd to resize the root filesysteM?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mwe> kdingo: yes!
<bsilverstrim> I was trying to show the result of the sudo apt-get install mysql_server-4.1
<narfmaster> ajayc, the only video player i can think of that can play most wmv files is mplayer
<mwe> kdingo: and careful with the size as well
* orge i have a linux root and ebay, and i need USA cc/cvv2. msg me.
<kdingo> mwe: thanks
<ajayc> narfmaster, vlc?
<mwe> kdingo: it might break if you make it larger than the actual partition
<zukalk> Pandora82: have you read the paragraph about DVD Playback in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<bsilverstrim> Any help with getting 4.1 to install?
<narfmaster> ajayc, i don't know if VLC can handle wmv10
<kdingo> mwe: i rtm :)
<ajayc> narfmaster, i wanna see pr0*
<Orbit45244> well, I know I have usb 2.0, but all I found in my BIOS was something about USB Legacy Mode, so I changed that, but it didn't help
<Pandora82> zukalk yes, I added the codecs, the libs and so on
<narfmaster> ajayc, if that's the case you will almost certainly need mplayer
-Strat72:#ubuntu- help plz: installtion issue: text mode: right after you enter hostname, screens stays blue with grey bar at bottom.. able to type, but with no results.. ctrl-c takes me to partion disk screen ( confiure LVM or Raid ) seem to skip disk space to parition screen...
<frague> Hi all
<tuxtux> ciao
<noname_> hi all...I've installed ubuntu 6.06,didn't modified anything and firefox crashes can you tell me why ?
<mwe> bsilverstrim: sudo apt-get install mysql-server should do it I think
<twopeak> what's a good app to make mp3s from a CD (with GUI)?
<korean_girl> where is the source code for ubuntu's kernel?
<bsilverstrim> mwe: that installs 5.
<bsilverstrim> I'm trying to get 4.x installed.
<zukalk> Pandora82: and have you tried playing a dvd with Ogle ?
<frague> twopeak : sound-juicer make good oggs
<narfmaster> bsilverstrim, sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<bsilverstrim> trying to get metadot working, actually :-/
<Pandora82> couldn't it be a problem with the hardware? driver?
<Pandora82> zukalk yes
<korean_girl> where is the source code for ubuntu's kernel?
<Orbit45244> well, I know I have usb 2.0, but all I found in my BIOS was something about USB Legacy Mode, so I changed that, but it didn't help
<zukalk> Pandora82: yes, it could
<bsilverstrim> narf: the cut-and-paste was the result of that.
<twopeak> frague, my ipod can't read that
<ballpointcarrot> Pandora82: it sounds like a hardware problem, from your dmesg|grep hd pastebin.
<frague> argh...
<mwe> bsilverstrim: 5?
<narfmaster> korean_girl, it's in "linux-source-2.6.15"
<Pandora82> so how can I get the right driver... - for newbies ;-)
<mwe> bsilverstrim: oh yes. sorry
* orge i have a linux root and ebay, and i need USA cc/cvv2. msg me.
<zukalk> Pandora82: can you use the dvd drive for other things? CD-ROMs, Audio CDs, Data DVDs?
<bsilverstrim> It tried to do the 4.1, but then it errored when unpacking the .deb.
<Pandora82> zukalk yes, CDs (data, audio) works fine - I have no data DVDs to try this
<mwe> bsilverstrim: but can you try again then paste the error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<narfmaster> bsilverstrim, try removing mysql-server first
<zukalk> Pandora82: then it doesn't appear to be a driver problem
<korean_girl> narfmaster, but what is the url?
<mirak> what is the difference between shadow and shadow- ?
<Orbit45244> help?
<ForeClosure> .j #hackers
<skiffy> hi guys, anyone here us httrack ?
<skiffy> use*
<narfmaster> korean_girl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<admin_> Can anyone guide me on installing Flash in Firefox?
<MrFeetio> how do i compile from source
<mwe> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rikkimaru_> If I have a SuSe mail account, how can I set it up in Evolution?
<_binks_> hi peeps i have a prob with monodevelop in that i tried to update and now its broken how can i delete all the monodev files to reinstall the ubunutu version
<Pandora82> zukalk but I have no idea what I could be... I only see the result: no movie
<Pandora82> it
<mwe> MrFeetio: the packages usually comes with a file called README and INSTALL. read those
<chucky> whats a decent package for playing dvd avi and mpeg files?
<chucky> video lan?
<zukalk> Pandora82: it's weird, i know
<vvheritagevv> \leave
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: network working?
<chucky> yup
<gr33npho3nix> beautiful
<mwe> MrFeetio: usually unpack, ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<chucky> it was a router dns issue
<Strat72> installtion issue, anyone will to help ?
<Pandora82> zukalk I alway have weird problems...(because the easy ones I try to solve on my own)
<sharms> Pandora82: I believe it is a hardware issue that your dvd drive is broken.
<ballpointcarrot> Pandora82: I'm surprised that you're even getting cd's to play
<Pandora82> but it worked under windows...
<mwe> MrFeetio: get build-essential if you don't have it though or you can't compile anything
<admin_> Can anyone guide me on installing flash in Firefox? The terminal cant find the file
<MrFeetio> mve: thx
<mwe> !flash > admin_
<obisel> hi all
<zukalk> Pandora82: if it works under windows, there should be a way out. what kind of dvd drive is it? can it burn DVD-R and RW? DVD-RAM?
<mwe> admin_: read /msg from ubotu
<Rikkimaru_> How can I figure out what integrated graphics card I have?
<Pandora82> zukalk it's a DVD-R/RW-device
<mwe> Rikkimaru_: lspci
<korean_girl> Rikkimaru_ lspci
<admin_> I forgot my root password
<mwe> Rikkimaru_: or lspci -v
<gr33npho3nix> Pandora82: worked or works? how long ago was it that you tested it
<mwe> admin_: there is none by default
<Rikkimaru_> alright, I found it.  How do I figure out what drivers to use for Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GM L Express Graphics Controller?
<Shinzetsu> It still asks for one when I try to su
<Pandora82> gr33n well a few months but I don't think that hardware breaks from nothing - and it works well with CDs
<sharms> zukalk: Pandor has several read errors in dmesg also, I think the drive is bad
<mwe> Shinzetsu: yes
<_binks_> how can i log in as root to delete some iles owned by root
<_binks_> files
<mwe> Shinzetsu: but there is none. use sudo instead
<narfmaster> Shinzetsu, your installation user password is what you need (and use sudo)
<gr33npho3nix> Pandora82: oh ok
<bsilverstrim> I still get an error unpacking that deb file.
<korean_girl> is ubuntu's kernel just vanilla-sources with ubuntu patches?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo -i and your user password to get a root prompt
<WooD> what is the best software to burn iso ?
<richard_> which is better Koffice or openoffice?
<Shinzetsu> thanks
<zukalk> sharms: dmesg? i see. then Pandora82 should definitely try to play a DVD or two under windows
<korean_girl> richard_ openoffice
<Rikkimaru_> Where can i figure out what drivers to get for Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GM L Express Graphics Controller?
<Pandora82> and what makes me thinking: I never tried to watch DVDs under Ubuntu...
<mwe> richard_: openoffice is more mature imho
<twopeak> richard_ it's a matter of personal choice, though openoffice seems to be adopted more and more
<Pandora82> zukalk but how
<korean_girl> is ubuntu's kernel just vanilla-sources with ubuntu patches?
<zukalk> Pandora82: can't you boot into windows now?
<Pandora82> zukalk no windows on the machine
<narfmaster> korean_girl, there's Debian stuff there too :)
<_binks_> korean-girl its heavily modded
<mwe> korean_girl: yeah. quite a few patches though
<zukalk> Pandora82: oh, ok. that makes things more complicated
<richard_> does koffice have web queries - more like excel?
<skiffy> hi guys, anyone here use httrack ?
<Pandora82> yeah, that makes things more... ubuntu-like ;-)
<chucky> any idea on getting codec packages
<korean_girl> mwe, okay, do you know of a repository where I can find the ubuntu and debian patches along with the vanilla source code?
<Rikkimaru_> What driver should I get for Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GM L Express Graphics Controller?
<krism> Rikkimaru_: i810
<chucky> i can play an avi in video lan but even tho it says its playing i get no video or sound
<Rikkimaru_> krism: gracias
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: try this, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<narfmaster> korean_girl, the patches should be in the source repos along with the kernel itself
<chucky> yet i get both when i play ogg files in the default movie play
<zukalk> Pandora82: hm... isn't there any way to test your drive on another OS which can play dvds?
<gr33npho3nix> or ubuntuguide.org gives nice descriptions of how to get everything up with all the codecs
<MenZa`laptop> is openbox in the repos?
<korean_girl> narfmaster, yeah...the repos is a little tricky to use o.o
<Rikkimaru_> krism: apparently, I already have that, how do I configure it for the correct resolutions/colors?
<korean_girl> narfmaster it has really weird links and such
<gr33npho3nix> Rikkimaru_: i810 is the intel xorg driver
<mwe> korean_girl: I think the linux-source packages has them inside
<narfmaster> korean_girl, it probably works better with apt-get
<krism> Rikkimaru_: on a laptop?
<MenZa`laptop> chucky: easyubuntu, at least the latest stable, has a bug in it. It probably won't get you all the packages (I got a 404 error)
<albacker> !restrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rikkimaru_> krism: yes
<Pandora82> zukalk I don't see one. It's a laptop - so I think the drive is not so easily removeable
<gr33npho3nix> Pandora82: if you have another windows box you can build UBCD 4 windows
<Shinzetsu> How do I open *.PL files?
<korean_girl> narfmaster, I dont use ubuntu, I use Gentoo, but I need ubuntu's kernel source
<albacker> how can i get .avi to work with totem?
<gr33npho3nix> and its windows live cd you can boot to test it
<krism> !915resolution
<ubotu> I know nothing about 915resolution - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zukalk> Pandora82: ah, hell. how old is your laptop?
<albacker> it seems i dont have w32codecs in my repos.
<albacker> i added multiverse and universe too.
<krism> Rikkimaru_: see the package "915resolution", and check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ about it.
<MenZa`laptop> hi sskroeder
<Pandora82> about 1,5 to 2 years zukalk
<narfmaster> korean_girl, wow i've never heard of anyone doing that
<mwe> korean_girl: then get the linux-image-whatever package
<MenZa`laptop> great, openbox IS in the repos :D!
<IrIT> Anyone here using 915resolution?
<sskroeder> Hi MenZa`laptop
<skiffy> anyone know if its possible to use an offline browser like httrack, then convert to copied website into .txt or something similar to import it into a database ?
<velcroSHOOZE> albacker: its not in the repos, theres a wget command on wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats for it
<krism> IrIT: have used it in the past.
<mwe> korean_girl: use ar to unpack it I think
<albacker> velcroSHOOZE, hnx
<MenZa`laptop> gdm is my window manager, right?
<Shinzetsu> gdm is GNOME Desktop Enviorment
<IrIT> Just installed Ubuntu on my lap yesterday. I've a intel graphic card, and I could only get 1024x800
<korean_girl> mwe, nah, I'll just use portage XD
<mwe> velcroSHOOZE: I believe w32codecs is in multiverse, no?
<Shinzetsu> Desktop Manager* excuse me
<zukalk> Pandora82: have you ever noticed any playback issues while using your laptop? if you listen to an album, does it ever get 'scratchy' or does it skip a few bits?
<krism> MenZa`laptop: and Shinzetsu gdm is gnomes login manager. your default window manager is 'metacity'
<MenZa`laptop> Shinzetsu: right. What is the Window Managerr called?? I'm trying to run Openbox instead of the default.
<korean_girl> mwe, thanks though
<IrIT> Then I used 915resoltion, and I got 1280x1024. Allthough after a reboot, i cant get it to work no more
<Pandora82> zukalk I don't think so
<MenZa`laptop> krism: right, thaniks.
<korean_girl> mwe, I basically just found the url I needed
<MenZa`laptop> thanks*
<velcroSHOOZE> mwe: not last i heard, according to the wiki its on an alternate repo and uses a wget command to grab the deb, thats how i got it
<mwe> korean_girl: good then
<bsilverstrim> What does it mean when apt-get ends with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<krism> IrIT: did you config /etc/defaults/915resolution?
<theBishop> can Rhythmbox connect to iTunes shares?
<mwe> velcroSHOOZE: hmm
<IrIT> yeah
<MenZa`laptop> krism: so... killall metacity and then openbox & ?
<velcroSHOOZE> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<krism> IrIT: then run /etc/init.d/915resolution and restart gdm
<gr33npho3nix> krism: openbox --replace &
<mlehrer_> google for: w32codecs ubuntu
<narfmaster> bsilverstrim, it means you have a script giving you an error somewhere
<ballpointcarrot> bsilverstream: it means apt didn't finish what it was doing because something went wrong
<mlehrer_> you should find something useful
<gr33npho3nix> it will kill metacity for you
<mwe> velcroSHOOZE: I'm sure I used apt-get install w32codecs. it's probably not an official mirror. let me check
<IrIT> krism, tried so many times
<MenZa`laptop> gr33npho3nix: thanks.
<bsilverstrim> ballpoint: how can I find out what it thinks went wrong?
<krism> gr33npho3nix: to MenZa`laptop, not me.
<IrIT> besides, it's runned at startuyp
<gr33npho3nix> oh sorry
<IrIT> startup
<gr33npho3nix> no problem
<daxxar> I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu. I'm booting the netboot install using PXE, and it boots just fine. It detects all kinds of network settings, I set up information about users, partitions, language, etc. Then it starts downloading and preparing / unpacking packages, and at some point during this, my monitor goes black with three white 'squares' on it. The computer seems to continue working, but the monitor stays that way. Picture of the screen: ...
<ballpointcarrot> bsilverstream: what are you trying to install?
<krism> IrIT: how did you try? can you pastebin your /etc/default/915resolution?
<daxxar> ... http://daxxar.slask.no/monitor-problem.jpg
<daxxar> Anyone familiar with the problem, or have suggestions?
<velcroSHOOZE> mwe: its not an official mirror, last time i remember getting it out of repos was in breezy days
<WooD> I want to burn an Ubuntu CD Iso file to a CD with K3B but it does not burn. It always give's me an error and have to flush the cd in the Garbage .. any know a little smart software to burn ISO File  ?
<IrIT> krism, 2 sec
<bsilverstrim> ballpoint: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<Shinzetsu> I cant access my Desktop as root
<mwe> velcroSHOOZE: maybe so
<krism> Shinzetsu: did you enable the root account?
<zukalk> Pandora82: i don't really know how else i can help you. are you really-really sure you have every codec and gstreamer packages installed and so on? where did you find those dmesg errors that sharms was talking about?
<ballpointcarrot> bsilverstream: did you have mysql 5 already on there?
<bla|patrick> WooD: first use a rewritable disc
<mwe> velcroSHOOZE: it's cipherfunk.org
<narfmaster> WooD, you could try Nautilus CD burner
<adamlinuxobjecti> how do i mount a usb device?
<bsilverstrim> ballpoint: I did, I finally got the client and common uninstalled as well as server.
<bsilverstrim> should all be cleaned out.
<krism> Pandora82: did you install the gstreamer-0.10 packages or the gstreamer-0.08 packages? you need .10 version for dapper default install
<IrIT> krism, http://pastebin.ca/92619
<bsilverstrim> ballpoint: it apparently has some of 4.1 on instead now.  Just not getting server.
<ballpointcarrot> bsilverstream: all right, lemme take a look at some things.
<theBishop> can Rhythmbox connect to iTunes shares?
<Pandora82> krism 0.10
<mwe> bsilverstrim: could you paste the error you get on paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<_binks_> how can i remove a folder that has root priviledge
<krism> IrIT: what does /etc/init.d/915resolution say when you run it? (as root)
<Pandora82> zukalk in the shell
<WooD> narfmaster: thanks
<theBishop> _binks_, sudo rm -R foldername
<mwe> _binks_: which one?
<_binks_> its mono in /opt
<ballpointcarrot> bsilverstream: are you installing thru synaptic or thru CLI?
<mwe> _binks_: sudo rm -rf /opt/mono
<AOGuy1989> can u make ubuntu play m4a files
<IrIT> krism, http://pastebin.ca/92621 The weird thing is that it has worked before reboot
<AOGuy1989> ??
<_binks_> cheers ill give it ago
<skiffy> anyone know if its possible to use an offline browser like httrack, then convert to copied website into .txt or something similar to import it into a database ?
<angelika> hi at all
<zukalk> Pandora82: if there were indeed read errors, then maybe there is a problem with the drive. but i don't know how you can do a better diagnosis
<krism> IrIT: looks good. now run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<krism> IrIT: and i'm assuming you're configured X for 1280x1024
<IrIT> krism, yeah.
<Rarj> what window managers are installed by default in Ubuntu Dapper ?
<bsilverstrim> ballpoint: CLI
<mwe> _binks_: careful though. sudo rm -rf / opt/mono will hose the system
<IrIT> As I said, it has worked before
<IrIT> Be right back then
<Pandora82> *sighs* sometimes I think it would be better to go back to windows
<bsilverstrim> ballpoint: there is a line in there about aborting a downgrade from "at least" 5 to 4.1...nuts.
<_binks_> why what will it do
<AOGuy1989> and can u amke the res larger than 1024x786
<bsilverstrim> How can I nuke all of 5.0??
<zukalk> Pandora82: oh, don't think that way ;)
<ompaul> Rarj, default Ubuntu is gnome, Kubuntu is KDE, Xubuntu is xfce, server is no wm
<AOGuy1989> YAY DUALboot
<mwe> bsilverstrim: could you paste the error you get on paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<troozers> anyone know how to set a windows transparency using xgl under dapper?
<Rarj> ompaul, ok maybe i said it wrong :)
<knapper_> Hi: I am getting the following error when trying to copy a dvd using k9copy: "An error occurred while running DVDAuthor: STAT: VOBU 0 at 0MB, 1 PGCS"
<Pandora82> zukalk is the a way to somehow reset the laptop without loosing my personal files like pictures and stuff?
<MenZa`laptop> ompaul: and edu :)?
<knapper_> Anyone familiar with this problem?
<Rarj> ompaul, what I meant was like Metacity etc
<bilss_> hi
<Pandora82> more or less reset the OS
<mwe> Pandora82: reset? you mean reinstall?
<velcroSHOOZE> is there a cli command to set your default font in X?
<bilss_> where can i get pgp (not gunpg) for dapper
<MenZa`laptop> velcroSHOOZE: did you set dingbats :D?
<theBishop> can Rhythmbox connect to iTunes shares?
<bsilverstrim> mwe: re-running apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 and then I'll paste that.
<ompaul> MenZa`laptop, that gnome +edu stuff
<ivis> How to i install skype ? please help me
<mwe> bsilverstrim: yeah
<Dark_Knight_209> without sounding like a pervert...
<ompaul> Rarj, ubuntu is metacity
<Pandora82> mwe not really - a reset or something to get back to standard without loosing personal data
<knapper_> Anyone?
<mwe> !skype > ivis
<velcroSHOOZE> MenZa`laptop: no heh just using a barebones windowmanager on another system here
<Enverex> Well, this is retarded
<Enverex> "Put one translator per line, in the form of NAME <EMAIL>, YEAR1, YEAR2"
<krism> ivis: download it. "dpkg -i skypeXX.deb" and "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt"
<jonah1980> can anyone here help me setting up mythtv, i've made a right old mess of it so far!! http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=19199
<Enverex> But it only gives you one line
<Dark_Knight_209> anyone know where to get some of the  nude female ubuntu wallpaper i've seen everywhere
<mwe> Pandora82: you can't just "reset" the system
<mwe> Pandora82: what is the problem?
<narfmaster> Dark_Knight_209, that's one of those old Calendars
<Pandora82> playing DVDs - the drive doesn't seem to read them
<zukalk> Pandora82: i don't think so. the only way would be by reinstalling the OS (after formatting the HDD?). make sure to backup
<skiffy> anyone know if its possible to use an offline browser like httrack, then convert the copied website into .txt or something similar to import it into a database ?
<IrIT> Nope, still no 1280x1024 resolution krism
<ivis> krism dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<angelika> it's quite boring, isn't it?
<mwe> Pandora82: what makes you think a "reset" which is not really possible would fix that?
<Rarj> ompaul, so whats the difference between gnome, metacity and GTK ??
<krism> !sudo > ivis
<jryer> Does anyone know why my USB flash devices are no longer recognized by ubuntu? They worked fine yesterday but after upgrading, I plug them in and nothing happens.
<mwe> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Pandora82> zukalk funny thing: I can't do backups :-D - I can't burn CDs
<bsilverstrim> mwe: it's there...
<krism> IrIT: i'm out then, sorry. never seen that before.
<Rarj> ompaul, im all confused :(
<zukalk> Pandora82: oh, right :P
<gr33npho3nix> jryer: do you have vmplayer isntall
<Pandora82> mwe 3 or more people could fix it
<angelika> does someone know ekiga?
<gr33npho3nix> jryer: it stole my usbdevice w\o me realizing it while it was running
<mwe> Pandora82: huh?
<LjL> !info ekiga
<abo> hi
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<IrIT> krism, I'll just paste my xorg.conf Maybe there is an error there
<Pandora82> couldn't mwe ;-)
<Pandora82> it's a little late
<abo> can anyone tell me how to unblock someone using Gaim (msn contact)
<krism> IrIT: cool, let me know url
<MenZa`lappy> Argh, my synaptic trackpad isn't working anymore D:... can anyone tell me what might be causing this?
<xarq> what is the terminal command to launch the file associations app that GAIM uses to launch URL's in web browsers?
<angelika> my boyfreind helped to develope ekiga;) jahaaa..
<AOGuy1989> can i play m4a in ubuntu!??/!!?!?!??!
<MenZa`lappy> angelika: lol
<IrIT> krism, will take a sec. I'm upgrading via apt-get, so my net is f*** slow
<IrIT> :P
<mwe> Pandora82: I don't think a resinstall or "reset" would fix it though
<krism> !punctuation > AOGuy1989
<mwe> !dvd > Pandora82
<Pandora82> mwe I already know this...
<mwe> Pandora82: read /msg from ubotu if you didn't
<angelika> whats so funny about that? @menza'lappy
<jryer> gr33npho3nix: looking to see if when it is was installed
<mwe> Pandora82: ok
<mwe> bsilverstrim: well
<krism> IrIT: PM please when you get it up. will be afk a bit.
<skiffy> noone ever done it then it seems :~(
<mwe> bsilverstrim: can you paste the output of dpkg -l|grep mysql as well?
<IrIT> krism, got it now -> http://pastebin.ca/92634
<jryer> gr33npho3nix: Nope, not installed
<AOGuy1989> ok fine but does anyone know it u can?
<krism> IrIT: oh. replace all occurences of "1280x800" with "1280x1024" and restart X
<ompaul> Rarj, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gtk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<narfmaster> AOGuy1989, i don't know for sure, but i'm pretty sure you can't
<MenZa`lappy> Argh, my synaptic trackpad isn't working anymore D:... can anyone tell me what might be causing this?
<ompaul> Rarj, they are all linked
<xarq> what is the name of the file helper program?
<boudiccas> is ndis-wrapper and ndis-gui part of the ubuntu install disc please?
<mwe> Pandora82: I don't know what's wrong but I doubt a reinstall fixes it unless you really messed something up that broke it.
<M4A19> Im trying to install phpmyadmin so I type 'sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin' but it says package cant be found. Is it under another name?
<lmosher> firefox freezes every time I type in a dialog box. Any ideas?
<MenZa`lappy> My cursor simply disappeared.
<theBishop> anyone with an Ubuntu-running laptop notice the Battery Estimations are always WAY off?
<scenestar> theBishop
<scenestar> no
<scenestar> acpid is fucked
<MenZa`lappy> M4A19: try searching sudo apt-cache search phpmyadmin
<scenestar> try compiling a custom kernel
<theBishop> scenestar, ?
<theBishop> ah ok
<Marsmensch> hi, i have a multiuser dir in /var/www and now i want to have, every file createt in this directory becomes the mod 775. is this posibel for only one directory?
<narfmaster> !info phpmyadmin
<Pandora82> mwe I don't know if I messed up something. possible
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In repository universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<mwe> Pandora82: then didn't
<mwe> Pandora82: you know if you mess around usually
<theBishop> can Rhythmbox connect to iTunes shares?
<bsilverstrim> MWE: it's there.
<scenestar> theBishop
<scenestar> dont use itunes
<mwe> bsilverstrim: could you paste the direct url next time :)
<scenestar> it is evil drmmed fagware
<theBishop> scenestar, others on my network use it
<krism> !punctuation > scenestar
<LjL> !language > scenestar
<bsilverstrim> mwe: sorry ... new to the pasteboard :-)
<scenestar> !care > wall
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> scenestar: excuse me=?
<M4A19> MenZa`lappy: brings up nothing
<Pandora82> mwe it ist possible that I messed around. I once was able to burn CDs and later I was not anymore... I tried to fix it... maybe I messed up something then
<krism> hah ;)
<_binks_> can anyone help me with a monodevelop crash (sigsegv) error
<LjL> scenestar: don't excuse me
<narfmaster> M4A19, you need to enable the universe repo
<scenestar> ilu Seveas
<tuxtux> reboot
<mwe> Pandora82: go ahead though I'm not a fan of the "reinstall fix"
<M4A19> i copied the list off of the ubuntu guide site
<skiffy> anyone know if its possible to use an offline browser like httrack, then convert the copied website into .txt or something similar to import it into a database ?
<Pandora82> mwe I can't reinstall... I can't backup my data
<M4A19> wait nm i dont think i did a update
<mwe> bsilverstrim: well you have some half installed things there. could you sudo dpkg -P all of those to make sure it's clean and try again
<DarkJesus> OK, does anyone know of any gaim beta 3 packages with the tango icons by default?
<M4A19> yeah i forgot to do apt-get update, sorry about that
<mortal_> Hey all. I changed the contents of /etc/hostname, after reboot I can't sudo and gksu doesn't show the dialog. When logging in using Ctrl+alt+functionkey screens I get authentication failure, and sudo says it can't lookup my hostname via gethostbyname(). What do I do - I can't revert /etc/hostname since I can't get root priviledges :(
<mwe> mortal_: boot to recovery mode and fix the file
<Pandora82> I'm really fed up with ubuntu at the moment... waisting my whole freetime on this sh*t instead of relaxing and stuff like that
<mortal_> mwe, will recovery mode let me log in as root?
<Pandora82> and wasting other peoples free time as well
<mwe> mortal_: yes it is root
<mortal_> okay, I'll try that.
<mwe> mortal_: and root only
<Seveas> Pandora82, whining can go elsewhere. This channel is for support
<narfmaster> Pandora82, you learned a lesson in patience, which is valuable in itself
<angelika> tralala
<angelika> is auch jem deutsches hier dabei?
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pandora82> ha maybe a need some menthal support too. patience... yes, but it could be so easy
<mwe> Pandora82: just rename /home then boot a live cd and remove the rest then reinstall without formatting
<ompaul> mwe, useful as always :)
<mwe> Pandora82: actually rename /home from the live cd as well
<MenZa`laptop> argh, my synaptic trackpad keeps dying on me
<MenZa`laptop> as in, isn't working.
<tom__> Wondering if "Ekiga" has the ability to cam with other browser IM services?
<MenZa`laptop> I can still see my mouse cursor, but nothing happens when I try to move it around.
<mwe> ompaul: heh
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: I believe that's normal if the mouse is not working
<daxxar> Should one use -smp on a DualCore laptop?
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: very funny.
<Pandora82> somehow I'm not willing to give up that easy
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: no really I thought you were wondering why you could see the cursor and yet was unable to move it
<daxxar> And, during netboot install, should I pick "linux-686", "linux-686-smp" or "linux-image-686"?
<bzero> hola
<bzero> alguien en espaol??
<LjL> !es
<daxxar> Laptop with Intel dualcore CPU.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: no, I'm wondering why my mouse isn't working :\
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: yeah I figured by now :)
<LuisMendes> besides amarok and XMMS, is there a good player with equalizer?
<MenZa`laptop> hehe.
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: well is it usb?
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: no, it's integrated in my laptop
<Pandora82> would it help if some expert would get access to my computer and could take a look at all this (mess)?
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: oh a touch pad or something?
<MenZa`laptop> Pandora82: be careful with who you let into your computer!
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: touchpad, right.
<Pandora82> sure
<MenZa`laptop> Pandora82: people can really mess up your system...
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: do you know what brand? synaptic?
<spangley234> what's a good cd burning software on ubuntu
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: yeah, synaptic
<MenZa`laptop> spangley234: k3b
<Pandora82> I'm not talking about some strange jerk
<znh> spangley234: bashburn if you prefer a terminal based one (forked on cdrecord)
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: well can you log in at a console (ctrl-alt-f1) ?
<MenZa`laptop> Pandora82: just thought I'd tell you.
<spangley234> prefer graphical burning thanks
<tom__> Looking for advise for using "LS-120 Superdisk with Dapper.
<LuisMendes> spangley234, gnomebaker is excellent to burn both data and audio CDs/DVDs
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: er... it's just my mousepad--why would I want to login to a shell?
<MenZa`laptop> cli*
<Pandora82> but I'm a newbie and have way not enough knowledge to fix this on my own... and I also don't know any linux-expert in person
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: well if you can get an xterm up that's fine. could be hard without a mouse
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: oh, right.
<MenZa`laptop> let me go there.
<B1zz> hmmm speaking of wich.......
<bsilverstrim> Thanks, MWE. It looks like it's installed...I have to test it some more.  Right now I need to pack up and go pick up the baby from daycare!
<B1zz> im a sucker for shortcuts
<bsilverstrim> Thanks again!
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: well is xfree86-driver-synaptics installed?
<B1zz> anyone got a good site that has Xubuntu shortcuts?
<mwe> bsilverstrim: it worked after you cleaned it?
<LuisMendes> spangley234, there is also K3B, but that's mainly for KDE
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: right, I'm ready. So, what do I do then?
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: well is xfree86-driver-synaptics installed?
<bsilverstrim> It looks like the install worked after purging 4x and 5x components.
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: do you know?
<bsilverstrim> then re-running apt-get install server 4.1
<spangley234> thanks for the suggestions
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: unless it installs it by itself, it isn't (brand new install on a lappy)
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: dpkg -l|grep synaptics
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: does that return anything?
<Ballsy> Anyone have experience in passing kernel args when using the Dapper LiveCD, specifically to fix apparent problems with SiS 760  on-board vid cards ?
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: hold on
<bsilverstrim> mwe: it's running mysql as a process now, and mysql -V reports a 4.x version.
<user-land> lm-sensors gives me: 'no sensors found!'
<mwe> bsilverstrim: great then
<MenZa`laptop2> 0.14.3seriouslythistime-0ubuntu3, mwe
<MenZa`laptop2> aswell as xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<COmmander-Crowe> I'm in UBuntu 6.06
<COmmander-Crowe> and my internet is super slow
<mwe> user-land: they don't work with all computers. it's even reported to break ibm laptops
<COmmander-Crowe> its going too slow for dsl
<COmmander-Crowe> I'm downloading stuff in synaptics
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: huh. that's what dpkg -l|grep synaptics returned?
<COmmander-Crowe> and its downloading stuff at like 6 KB/s
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: yes.
<user-land> mwe, is there a way to see the CPU temperature ?
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: well sudo apt-get install xfree86-driver-synaptics
<MenZa`laptop2> "Synaptics touchpad driver x.org server"!
<COmmander-Crowe> ever 2 mins it speeds up to 250 KB/s though for about 5 secs
<MenZa`laptop2> :)
<COmmander-Crowe> anyone?
<COmmander-Crowe> no one?
<mwe> user-land: yeah. gkrellm is one option
<mortal_> Hey, I'm back. I can't use sudo or gksu because /etc/hostname is invalid, and I changed /boot/grub/menu.lst to require a password for non-default entries. This password is set to be md5-encoded, but I used a 16 * hexadecimal byte format which was not the one in the example, and after entering password it also says it's invalid. How can I start in recovery mode, or revert / edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst without needing root-access?
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: great. I'm running an upgrade
<alephant> What's the name of the Ubuntu printer config tool?  I wanna start it by hand...
<spangley234> is there a good graphical wireless network scan and config tool for ubuntu for when you are roaming?
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: how can I go back into x without restarting it?
<COmmander-Crowe> how do I change my screen res>
<MenZa`laptop2> !resolutionhowto
<ubotu> I know nothing about resolutionhowto - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> MenZa`laptop2: did you type sudo apt-get install xfree86-driver-synaptics ?
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: dpkg is running, so I can't right now.
<mwe> MenZa`laptop2: and did it install?
<MenZa`laptop2> I'm running an upgrade.
<MenZa`laptop2> I want to go back into x and cancel it
<COmmander-Crowe> I tried that thing in preperances
<tiffany> mortal_ live cd
<MenZa`laptop2> unless I can do that from the shell anyway.
<COmmander-Crowe> but it doesn't give me an option
<MenZa`laptop2> COmmander-Crowe: change your xorg.conf.
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: oh. ctrl-alt-f7
<mortal_> alright, I'll do that
<COmmander-Crowe> where is it?
<Rikkimaru_> How would I go about configuring a SuSe email server into my Evolution inbox?
<mwe> MenZa`laptop2: ^^
<MenZa`laptop> !resolutionhowto > COmmander-Crowe
<ubotu> I know nothing about resolutionhowto  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: I'll get back to you in a few minutes :)
<alephant> What's the name of the Ubuntu printer config tool?
<mwe> ok
<alephant> what's the binary, rather
<alephant> ?
<tiffany> alephant cups
<mirak> does anyone know how to setup pam_auth in squid ?
<alephant> cups is the backend
<MenZa`laptop> !fixresolutionhowto > COmmander-Crowe
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixresolutionhowto  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<COmmander-Crowe> where is xorg.conf?
<MenZa`laptop> wtf.
<Ballsy> Rikkimaru, you mean, just configuring Evolution to retrieve mail from it ?
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<mwe> alephant: gnome-cups-manager is the gui I think
<alephant> isn't there a GTK printer applet?
<COmmander-Crowe> ok
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: scroll down to the resolutions bit and add them there.
<MenZa`laptop> You can't miss it.
<COmmander-Crowe> ok
<alephant> ah
<alephant> that's the one
<MenZa`laptop> :)
<alephant> thanks, mwe
<mwe> alephant: yw
<eric_> i need help
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: with what?
<user-land> mwe, i don't see CPU temperature in gkrellm ...
<eric_> i need to learn how to fix my video card
<COmmander-Crowe> it is there
<skiffy> would an html parser allow me to convert a whole list of donwloaded web pages to .txt and strip out the html code, leaving just the pages content ?
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: what is wrong with it?
<mwe> user-land: hmm. are you sure you can enable it in options?
<eric_> i am trying to play a game and it is going slow
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: it should say it, there's a line that goes something like "800x600"     "1024x768" etc.
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: have you installed the proper drivers for it?
<eric_> my dad says i need to fix my video card
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: you probably need to install drivers.
<kalosaurusrex> what's the command to fix a broken package...rwar
<fredmorcos> people
<COmmander-Crowe> yeah there is one there
<fredmorcos> i need help with a wireless driver
<eric_> that is what i nee d help with
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: simply add the resolutions you need.
<COmmander-Crowe> theres like three of them
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: what video card it?
<mwe> kalosaurusrex: that depends
<COmmander-Crowe> but i still can't change it
<fredmorcos> broadcom that come with the hp nx6310 notebook
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: yeps. add it to all of them.
<fredmorcos> lspci gives: broadcom corp. unknow device 4311 (rev 01)
<MenZa`laptop> Then restart your xserver.
<x-Dieu> howdy world (;
<eric_> i do not know tha is the problem
<COmmander-Crowe> its all here
<kalosaurusrex> mwe: yeah. but isn't it apt-get -f or something? or dpkg-reconfigure -f?  something like that. I can't remember.
<eric_> im a novice
<COmmander-Crowe> what should I add
<kalosaurusrex> neither of which work.
<COmmander-Crowe> 800 x 600?
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: what video card are you running?
<kalosaurusrex> I need the apt one.
<wildman> eric_, run lspci | grep -i vga on a terminal window to know which video card you have
<mwe> kalosaurusrex: sudo apt-get -f install will install missing deps
<skiffy> anyone know much about html parsers ?
<eric_> let me check
<COmmander-Crowe> I switched monitors thats why this happend
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: standard resolutions for a 4:3 monitor include 1024x768, 1280x1024 and 1600x1200.
<mwe> kalosaurusrex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure package will reconfigure it
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: right.
<COmmander-Crowe> ok
<COmmander-Crowe> the most i can do it 1024X769
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: I like 1600x1200 myself, but most people like 1280x1024
<MenZa`laptop> Oh?
<mwe> kalosaurusrex: or sudo apt-get --purge remove package && sudo apt-get install package will reinstall it with default config
<eric_> ill be back in a minute
<mwe> kalosaurusrex: careful with the last one though
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: configuring the packages, shouldn't take more than a second.
<user-land> it isn't listed under Sensors:Temperatures, mwe ...
<COmmander-Crowe> dang it
<COmmander-Crowe> I can't write to the file
<COmmander-Crowe> whats the command again
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: could you guide that eric guy through installing a graphics driver? I'm not 100%% myself.
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: open it by using "sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<COmmander-Crowe> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MenZa`laptop> yes.
<COmmander-Crowe> ok
<richard_> does ubuntu have apache installed?
<MenZa`laptop> Change what
<mwe> user-land: well it depends on the hardware. I use gkrellm with ibm-acpi
<wildman> richard_, not by default, at least on Dapper
<jaek> OMG, i have a serial ATA hdd running edgy and suddenly it stopped booting... cus it change the drive labels from hdaX to sdaX during the last kernel upgrade
<MenZa`laptop> wildman: I recommend LAMP or XAMPP
<MenZa`laptop> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mwe> user-land: maybe you need to load a kernel module but I don't know your hardware
<shigutso> is there a command to Reset the PPPOECONF configuration?
<richard_> basically im trying to get svn access to koffice
<COmmander-Crowe> um
<richard_> so i guess i need apache and svn
<COmmander-Crowe> I do that and the file is blank
<Guest477> hiya all and good day
<znh> Wouldent it not be an idea to make a dummy package for LAMP?
<mwe> shigutso: sudo apt-get --purge remove it then sudo apt-get install it
<user-land> i use asus motherboard with amd 64, mwe
<MenZa`laptop> richard_: I could be wrong, but I only think you need svn to access it.
<MenZa`laptop> After all, Apache is just server software.
<wildman> znh, indeed it would
<shigutso> mwe, how, if i am not going to be connected with internet? ...
<mwe> shigutso: then make a backup of the default config before you start messing with it again :)
<Guest477> i have a usb ext hdd and it is locked, sresumably i need to sudo mount or something to be able to read and write, can you help>
<johan__> I can't write to anyone on msn in gaim, I'm just getting an error with the switchboard. Has someone else gotten this problem?
<znh> wildman: Though, I never would put Ubuntu on a production server
<Guest477> btw
<mwe> shigutso: good point. do you have the package file in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Guest477> the drive is readable :)
<wildman> johan_, today MSN on gaim worked fine here
<MenZa`laptop> Guest477: you need to download a utility to ntfs write.
<wildman> znh, that's a whole different (off-topic ;)) discussion ;)
<znh> wildman: not really :)
<COmmander-Crowe> its opens but its blank
<Guest477> super menza, have you any recommends?
<shigutso> mwe, hmm I don't know...
<MenZa`laptop> Guest477: of course, assuming it's NTFS
<mwe> shigutso: look
<znh> johan_: You may like to try Bitlbee, it's a IRC gateway to most IM's
<Guest477> it is :)
<MenZa`laptop> Guest477: slashdot it, I read there was something that should revolutionise ntfs write on linux
<user-land> how can i make the gkrellm window bigger ?
<johan_> znh: will do that. thanks
<Warbo> Help, Rhythmbox won't die! (I tried KILL signal)
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<tailsfan> Warbo, try system monitor
<COmmander-Crowe> yes
<Warbo> user-land: You can specify it's width in the preferences (right click the titlebar)
<Guest477> menza> boy that sure sounds exciting :) thank you vm :) and all of you have a fantastic and God blessed day :)
<MenZa`laptop> Guest477: thanks, you too :)
<user-land> warbo, it needs to be higher, some info is hidden.
<Warbo> tailsfan: It says "uninterruptable"
<MenZa`laptop> Keep me updated, I have an external harddrive I'd like to hook ups oime too
<MenZa`laptop> sometime too*
<Guest477> :) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>whiz
<tailsfan> Oh
<tailsfan> I'm getting a curses error
<COmmander-Crowe> yeah it comes up blank everytime
<mwe> tailsfan: curses error :=)
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: are you sure you're typing it in correctly?
<COmmander-Crowe> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<MenZa`laptop> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tailsfan> I'm trying to ./configure something and it's giving me a -lcurses error
<MenZa`laptop> capital z, my bad
<Warbo> Quake3 has no sound, I am assuming that rhythmbox needs to close first?
<MenZa`laptop> Warbo: yes.
<mwe> tailsfan: maybe you need the libncurses5-dev package
<Warbo> MenZa`laptopDamn it :(
<COmmander-Crowe> ok
<COmmander-Crowe> got it
<MenZa`laptop> Warbo: there is a orkaround.
<MenZa`laptop> workaround*
<wildman> Warbo, killall -TERM rhythmbox ?
<MenZa`laptop> it's all in the soundmode.
<wildman> Warbo, or even with 'sudo' in front? :)
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: you need to upgrade your keyboard driver along with the mouse driver :)
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: oh?
<MenZa`laptop> What would that be?
<MenZa`laptop> (I'm on a DELL C600)
!lilo:*! Access from OLS was restored.... there's a small, unofficial channel here for folks who are there.... ##ols .... thanks
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: I was trying to be funny
<leagris> hello all
<MenZa`laptop> Oh :(
<Warbo> Still there
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: beacause of your typos :)
<devhen> johan__, msn works for me in gaim. if you want to try to msg me go ahead: devhen@msn.com
<MenZa`laptop> I'm tired, mwe. If I weren't, it'd probably be funny ;)
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: ah, it freezes for a few seconds now and then.
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: nevermind
<MenZa`laptop> heh :)
<elias_> how to make beagle start on F12?
<MenZa`laptop> So whatever keys I type in, it's not registering
<MenZa`laptop> :)
<COmmander-Crowe> now what
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: in the file?
<COmmander-Crowe> I edited the xorg.conf
<_BASO_> hello I have some problems with PCMCIA Devices on my laptop, who can help ? the ubuntu can not recognize none of them
<MenZa`laptop> Right, scroll down until you get a "section MONITOR" or something.
<leagris> Is there an config file to set parameters in /sysfs simmilar to /etc/sysconfig/sysint for /proc?
<COmmander-Crowe> changed it to 800X600
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: Right.
<_BASO_> I have tried 2 network cards and 1 modem ...
<COmmander-Crowe> from 600X80
<COmmander-Crowe> now what?
<mwe> elias_: in kde there is a shorcut configuration thing in kcontrol I think there is something like it gnome as well
<MenZa`laptop> CTRL + ALT + Backspace to restart X
<MenZa`laptop> 600x80? What kind of resolution is that :|
<mwe> leagris: sysctl
<leagris> mwe, sysctl only set inside /proc tree not inside /sysfs or I don't know how to let it set variables in /sysfs mwe
<elias_> beagle is supposed to start on F12 why is it not doing it?
<mwe> leagris: I thought you just did echo whatever > /proc/foo to set /proc parameters
<COmmander-Crowe> it didn't work
<COmmander-Crowe> still 600X480
<Warbo> elias_: I have problems with Beagle. I would suggest 1) make sure it is running at login (System>Preferences>Session) and 2) Try setting it in the System>Preferences>Keyboard thingie for keyboard shortcuts
<COmmander-Crowe> tried to change it but didn't have option
<leagris> mwe, that's what i do for now in rc.local but I thout there may be some much ubuntu friendly config file to deal with
<Warbo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Tommy2k4> im trying to run kubuntu livecd on another pc and its giving loads of these errors:
<Stormx2> How do I fake a user-agent in firefox? what app should I use?
<mwe> leagris: what are you trying to do, specifically?
<Tommy2k4> buffer i/o error on device dm-1
<leagris> mwe, it is to set default video input and standard for my pvrusb2
<COmmander-Crowe> sow hat next?
<mwe> Stormx2: I think there is a plugin
<elias_> Warbo: the gnome key shortcut thing does not allow to define custom shortcuts. I can only redefine the ones in the list but not add anything!
<mwe> leagris: I think echo in /etc/rc.local is the way to go
<leagris> mwe, the controls belong to root so it has to be set up at boot time so, i put the echo in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Warbo> elias_: Surely F12 can be mapped to whatever command is used to launch the Beagle window?
<elias_> Warbo: no!
<Warbo> elias_: Hang on, I will try it myself
<leagris> mwe, as there exist some very simmilar config file sysctl for /proc I thought there was one for /sysfs as well
<mwe> leagris: I might be mistaken but I don't think so
<root__> salut
<MenZa`laptop> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tommy2k4> does anyone know whether device dm-1 is likely to be the cd drive or the hdd when using livecd
<leagris> mwe, /sysfs is meant to replace /proc sooner or later so...
<james_> Has anyone got DB2 C Express v8.2 install instructions? The IBM installer crashes out on Ubuntu 6.06. I have SUN's JRE5 installed via apt.
<eric_> im back
<root__> ya un truc qui craint l?
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: so... which card was it?
<Orbit45244> Can someone help me with this issue: when I boot Ubuntu from a live cd, it gets stuck on the "setting up keyboard" step and the the screen turns black and the message on the screen is "Extracting Linux... Ok, launching kernel" and it just hangs there.
<root__> oops sorry
<eric_> i couldnt see it my dad even couldnt see it
<eric_> even on the boot
<COmmander-Crowe> MenZa `laptop: what should i try now? I googled
<chucky> god damn internets fallen over
<mwe> leagris: yeah it's been on the way several years already though
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: go and set your resolun in that dialogue.
<COmmander-Crowe> how?
<MenZa`laptop> System -> Preferences -> Resolution
<COmmander-Crowe> lol
<COmmander-Crowe> I did that first
<COmmander-Crowe> and I did that again
<COmmander-Crowe> and i just did it now
<MenZa`laptop> oh?
<MenZa`laptop> that is pretty weird
<Orbit45244> help please.
<eric_> so what do u recommend i do to find out
<COmmander-Crowe> it only shows 600X460
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: pastebin your xorg.conf
<COmmander-Crowe> ok
<eric_> what do you reccommend
<COmmander-Crowe> wait paste the whole xorg.conf in the chan?
<leagris> mwe, time to hack a sysps init script and propose a spec for it or someone already working on that ?
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: I don't know.
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: Pastebin!
<MenZa`laptop> paste
<MenZa`laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eric_> thanks anyway
<MenZa`laptop> eric_: ask the channel.
<MenZa`laptop> Someone is bouund toknw.
<MenZa`laptop> bound to know*
<mwe> leagris: I don't know. you could report a bug. it would be rejected if it's already on the way
<MenZa`laptop> hi gnomefreak
<COmmander-Crowe> ok
<COmmander-Crowe> did it
<ThunderStruck> hi
<Warbo> elias_: OK, I admit defeat.
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: link me to it.
<COmmander-Crowe> argh
<elias_> Warbo: Unfortunately!
<MenZa`laptop> mwe: right, gonna try that now.
<Warbo> elias_: But at least you made me realise I had removed Beagle :)
<user-land> mwe, do i need to load a kernel module to see the CPU temperature of an AMD Athlon 64 3000+, using ubuntu 64 ?
<MenZa`laptop> COmmander-Crowe: have someone follow up, I need to fix one of my own, critical problems ;)
<MenZa`laptop> People'll know
<MenZa`laptop> Probably better than I.
<COmmander-Crowe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18385
<avalean> "checking cd for defects" is that a hash/md5 check of the files?
<elias_> Warbo: Something seems wrong with the beagle package.
<xxzs> nobody is talking?
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: package is downloading :)
<elias_> Warbo: It does not find my emails either!
<MenZa`laptop2> COmmander-Crowe: I would keep up support, but I can't open that link in my browser ;)
<Warbo> elias_: I can't get it to give me results. I added indexing extensions to my filesystems and exercised the dog, but all I get for results is the occasional system file
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: just a reboot then?
<COmmander-Crowe> oh
<MenZa`laptop2> COmmander-Crowe: brb
<MenZa`laptop2> I can continue then.
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: after I install the synaptics driver, do I just reboot?
<MenZa`laptop2> Or just restart x?
<linuxgoober> what password do i use for cervasia?
<eric_> does anybody know how i can find the kind of video card i have besides opening the computer and looking at the card?
<mwe> MenZa: well I think the package updates xorg.conf but I'd check
<elias_> Warbo: It used to work. It worked with kerry.
<elias_> in flight 7 or so
<Warbo> elias_: It's never worked for me
<xxzs> how to talk with someday privately??
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: ^^
<xxzs> somebody
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: ieven if I did check, I wouldn't know what was changed :)
<MenZa`laptop2> xxzs: ask the channel your question.
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: you'd look for synaptics
<xxzs> thanks
<MenZa`laptop2> mwe: well, there was a driver already :)
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: grep -i synaptics /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwe> MenZa`laptop: make sure that device is the default further down
<MenZa`laptop2> Synaptics Touchpad :)
<eric_> thanks a lot :(
<MenZa`laptop2> Rebooting, mwe
<mwe> ok
<MenZa`laptop2> b rb
<COmmander-Crowe> I'm downloading a newer version of X
<COmmander-Crowe> that'll fix it 10 to 1
<Warbo> OK, I am loath to do it, but I will reboot to kill rhythmbox. I only opened it up to get a screenshot of it :(
<mwe> Warbo: huh
<mwe> ?
<mwe> Warbo: can't you xkill it or killall -9 it?
<mwe> Warbo: or at the extreme log out and back in without rebooting
<Warbo> mwe: Well the window is long gone. I "kill -s KILL"ed it, but no luck
<mwe> Warbo: how does it show in ps aux?
<Warbo> chris     6734  0.0  3.5  58360 13580 ?        D    21:15   0:01 rhythmbox
<snes_rocks> hello! i was wondering if there way a way to play a .vox file in linux
<snes_rocks> mplayer crashes and sox says its an invalid format
<mwe> snes_rocks: what kind of file is that?
<snes_rocks> i've heard references to voxware
<yesid> Hello, everyone
<Warbo> snes_rocks: Sounds like a sample of some sort, dunno what it is though
<mwe> Warbo: is that ps aux?
<Warbo> mwe: Yeah
<snes_rocks> apparantly its a type of sound format that specializes in voice data
<mwe> Warbo: it looks like thre are some missing fields
<yesid> I would like to know, what is the difference between de DVD and the CD installation
<ForeClosure> if i created root .. can i delete it back later ?
<COmmander-Crowe> internet is working better
<mortal_> Hey. I'm on the live CD right now, but on boot I entered rescue and it said it couldn't find disk image 'rescue', and I don't see any options to rescue an old installation from the live cd run, not in the install either.
<eXistenZ> How can I fix "vim: Depends: vim-common (= 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6) but 1:7.0-017+3 is to be installed
<eXistenZ> E: Broken packages"
<daxxar> What package should I look at for support for Intel 3945ABG Wireless card?
<mwe> Warbo: and what happens if you sudo kill -9 6734?
<ForeClosure> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<WhatTheDeuce> Hello.  Is there any tool I could use inside Ubuntu to shrink another partition on the hard drive (my Windows partition) without loosing data?
<COmmander-Crowe> !image old HDD
<ubotu> I know nothing about image old HDD - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stormx2> how do I re-read /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<to_s> does anyone have the problem with remote desktop not working with ATI cards?
<COmmander-Crowe> argh
<Warbo> chris     6734  0.0  3.5  58360 13580 ?        D    21:15   0:01 rhythmbox No difference
<mwe> eXistenZ: fix your /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<yesid> I would like to know, what is the difference between de DVD and the CD installation
<Warbo> WhatTheDeuce: GParted, as long as you don't touch any partition which is mounted
<to_s> vncserver works fine and there are no fw issues
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mwe> Warbo: yeah it's stubbon. I wonder why it doesn't show as defunct though
<COmmander-Crowe> !xorg
<Stormx2> how do I get ubuntu to re-read /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eXistenZ> mwe, it is fixed.
<Warbo> yesid: DVD doesn't rely on an Internet connection to get packages
<mwe> Warbo: if it's lost in kernel space rebooting is indeed the only option though or just ignore it
<mortal_> Can't I rescue my Ubuntu installation from the live cd? Is it only available from the alternate install cd? In the F1 help in live cd boot menu it said I could enter the command 'rescue' and so I did, but it said there wasn't a disc image 'rescue'.
<Warbo> mwe: It only really bothered me when Quake 3 got no sound. I "killall esd"ed and it still had no sound, so I assumed it was rhythmbox
<mwe> Warbo: if kill -9 doesn't kill it nothing short of a reboot will
<eXistenZ> mwe, still the same problem =/
<Stormx2> how do I get ubuntu to re-read /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<mwe> Warbo: it's a bug of course though
<Warbo> mwe: By bye then........
<eXistenZ> mwe, how can I downgrade a package's version using apt-get?
<mwe> eXistenZ: please remove all vim packages and retry. if it doesn't help paste your sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can see it
<yesid> how can I get my ubuntu running again after a dist-upgrade operation?, the X is not working and I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Stormx2> yesid: I had the same problem :(
<Stormx2> yesid: What errors do you get when you startx?
<eXistenZ> mwe, what are the names of the vim packages?
<WhatTheDeuce> Warbo: Thanks.  I'll try that
<Stormx2> how do I get ubuntu to re-read /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<mwe> eXistenZ: dpkg -l|grep vim and look at the output
<yesid> that a have a bad configuration in the xserver.org, I look it but I think nothing wrong
<mwe> eXistenZ: then sudo apt-get --purge remove them
<rexxkwando> my network connection on my desktop keeps dropping off.  My laptop works fine on the same network.  Any suggestions?
<Enverex> Is there a list anywhere of the latest packages added to Synaptic?
<linuxgoober> wehre do you find out what the cvs password is?
<eXistenZ> mwe, great. Now everything works :)
<eXistenZ> mwe, Thanks a million
<Mastro> hi all
<mwe> rexxkwando: a bad driver used with ndiswrapper caused the network to die randomly for me once
<WhatTheDeuce> Warbo: gparted isn't letting me do anything to the Windows partition except delete it.  What could cause this?
<COmmander-Crowe> hi there!
<mwe> eXistenZ: yw
<Mastro> need help with ubuntu 64 bit (amd) version
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> shoot
<eXistenZ> mwe, Do you recommend any way to upgrade to vim7?
<rexxkwando> well, I guess I'll reinstall the driver then
<Mastro> i put on the 6.06 Ubuntu...
<mwe> WhatTheDeuce: does it even support ntfs?
<Mastro> let it start
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<mwe> eXistenZ: I don't know
<Mastro> and after a while the kernel goes panic
<mwe> eXistenZ: Id install it from source with checkinstall
<MenZa_> mwe: didn't work :(
<richard_> mwe i got a windows NTFS partition working fine on a slave drive
<Tommy2k4> is there a livecd paramater (f6) to make it install instead of booting to livecd
<richard_> with dapper 6.06
<Mastro> this is the message..
<futlib> hi. I have an intel 915 mobile graphics card, and xserver-xorg-driver-i810 installed and selected for xorg, as well as i810 and i915 loaded with modprobe
<Commander-Crowe> Mastro: what CPU do you have?
<mwe> richard_: I mean does gparted support resizing ntfs
<AlienX> mwe, yes
<futlib> my question: are this the official drivers from intel? if not: are the intel drivers better for 3d acceleration?
<Mastro> Kernel panic - not syncing PCI-DMA: high address but IOMMU
<mwe> MenZa_: oh. paste your xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Mastro> i run a laptop, Asus A4K..
<Commander-Crowe> Mastro: but what kind of processor do you use?
<Mastro> i allready seeked on the forum.. and i found other guys with my laptop and the same problem
<Commander-Crowe> hm
<mwe> AlienX: well from knoppix it said parted doesn't support ntfs. I gues it's another version then
<Mastro> AMD 64 bit (Athlon)
<Commander-Crowe> Iso its an athlon 64?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<ForeClosure> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Lobster> n8
<AlienX> mwe, i've used gparted to resize lots of ntfs partitions
<Jimmey> I'm having some Grub troubles - The kernel image update screwed up menu.lst, the Window's entry was wiped, and now, with what I'm sure is an identical entry, Windows won't boot.
<Commander-Crowe> it might be an interference with your PCI card slot
<mwe> AlienX: I see
<Lamington> wow 804 nicks...
<Commander-Crowe> if you have one
<Mastro> i think the i386 version will work fine (becouse of i read the same problem on the forum, and this guy, with my laptop, say the i386 version worked perfectly)
<hmrocha> hello
<AlienX> mwe, i typically use kanotix and gparted inside of it before I dual boot any computers with windows
<Commander-Crowe> yeah 64-bit Ubuntu is "unstable"
<mwe> AlienX: yes
<Commander-Crowe> I'm on it right now and i get a slew of problems
<Enverex> Mastro, It should work fine, I'm using it on my Athlon64 Desktop now, but it's a 32bit kernel, so if you're running 64bit Ubuntu it won't work
<hmrocha> i have two two tft monitors side by side, how can i put a wallpaper in just one of them?
<recon0> Is there any kind of poker game for Ubuntu?
<Enverex> I'm running i386 because of too many programs not in the 64bit version
<mwe> Commander-Crowe: yeah 64bit linux is not quite mature yet I think
<WoooD> Hi ! any know how to make updates with Ubuntu in console mode ?
<Commander-Crowe> I agree
<Mastro> i have an amd 64... and the version amd 64 should work
<Commander-Crowe> yes it should but it is possible that it just might not
<mwe> Commander-Crowe: the kernel should be stable but not the programs
<Mastro> in this machine im running Debian kernel 2.6.15 with Athlon Amd 64 (K8)
<Commander-Crowe> I'd stick with I386 version
<chucky> ok i can talk to my router by sticking its gateway ip into firefox yet it wont let me get http pages
<Commander-Crowe> its more mature and stable
<chucky> im thinking it may be a dns server issue
<Enverex> Mastro, Are you running the normal Ubuntu or the 64bit version though?
<Mastro> can you simply explain me the meaning of that error?
<chucky> but anyone got any ideas
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Mastro> Enverex: 64 bit gave me the kernel panic
<mwe> chucky: try sudo dhclient your interface to see if you get an ip
<Commander-Crowe> Mastro: it could mean many things
<Mastro> commander: ok.. what do you need to know?
<Commander-Crowe> I'm guessing it has to do with your north/south bridge
<Commander-Crowe> but I guessed
<Mastro> commander: i really wanna do it work
<chucky> ok it gave me the correct subnet and gateway
<chucky> and it says i have an ip
<Commander-Crowe> but through google thats what I'm thinking
<chucky> yet i still dont have http pages
<mwe> chucky: now ping yahoo.com
<mwe> chucky: and restart ff
<Mastro> commander: i allready searched on google.. useless
<chucky> what to type to ping?
<Commander-Crowe> ./ping yahoo.com
<mwe> chucky: ping yahoo.com
<Enverex> Mastro, try with the options "noacpi acpi=off"
<mwe> chucky: not ./
<Mastro> commander: im not very expert on linux..
<Enverex> erm
<Rikkimaru_> if my xorg.conf has a resolution in it's "Default Monitor" section, why can't I use that resolution in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution ?
<Enverex> Mastro, try with the options "noapic acpi=off"
<chucky> ok its pinging
<Mastro> enverex: what this option is supposed to do?
<mwe> chucky: good restart firefox and retry
<chucky> im getting between 185 and 200
<Enverex> Mastro, Possibly make it work
<chucky> still not woking
<Mastro> commander: but i can understand many thing if you explain me..
<mwe> chucky: odd.
<chucky> yup
<Mastro> enverex: i will try.. but what does it mean?
<Commander-Crowe> Mastro: 64-bit Ubuntu isn't a stable linux yet, it didn't work with my Pentium D 64-bit proc
<chucky> i had it working earlier but it just fell over on me
<Commander-Crowe> it isn't fully developed
<mwe> chucky: you tried several pages of course?
<chucky> when it was 70% through getting the video and audio codecs
<chucky> yup
<Mastro> do you suggest to use the i386 version?
<chucky> google, yahoo, hotmail
<Rikkimaru_> if my xorg.conf has a resolution in it's "Default Monitor" section, why can't I use that resolution in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution ?
<Commander-Crowe> Mastro: Absalutly
<z0r1> Is there a short guide to getting mp3/divx/xvid/h.264 working?
<mwe> Mastro: I second that
<chucky> z0r1 - easyubuntu does it all for you
<uXp> monrning all
<jryer> screw you guys, im outta here.
<Nekow42> z0r1: You want EasyUbuntu or similair
<Mastro> mwe: what?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why kaffeine has a slash through the speaker and it's not on mute? I can't get any sound
<z0r1> Alright thanks
<chucky> z0r1 - http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<uXp> anyone here?
<mwe> chucky: firefox is not by chance misconfigured in the settings?
<uXp> CAN ANYONE SEE THIS?
<Cntryboy> uxp yah
<chucky> yup
<mwe> eXistenZ: huh :)
<Commander-Crowe> uXp: yes
<Nekow42> uXp: Indeed
<chucky> i dont think its misconfiged
<mwe> uXp: We see you  :)
<uXp> ok, wasn't sure if i existed, thought inetert was laggin or osmething
<uXp> internet
<chucky> its on direct connection to the internet in connection settings
<Cntryboy> anyone have a clue to my probs?
<Commander-Crowe> correct grammer please
<Commander-Crowe> lol
<uXp> you know where it takes minutes to disconnect till then no1 see you typing or what not
<mwe> chucky: and you have a plain setup?
<chucky> fresh install
<Commander-Crowe> grammar*
<mwe> chucky: I mean your internet connection. it's not behind a weird proxy or sth?
<chucky> all i want is for it to play divx and avi
<Nekow42> Commander-Crowe: Please use spelling good!!!
<Aesop> Ok, X refyses to star, says 'cannot open device /dev/input/mice"? Any suggestions on where else my mouse might have gone?
<chucky> nope just a simple wireless router
<Jack_Sparrow> I am pissed at a programmer that created a gdesklet called workspace switcher.  I did not intend to install it and I cant get it off my desktop,  I even tried looking the app up by name and by author in gdesklets and his name and the prgoram names were not found
<Commander-Crowe> Nekow42: lol I will\
<chucky> but im connecting to it using ethernet
<mwe> chucky: I'm afraid I'm out of ideas
<Mastro> commander: can you tell me a link where find a complete guide to the initial parameters for linux? (like "vga=771" or "noacpi" etc.. where it explain the meaning and when to use it?)
<chucky> thats about where i am
<chucky> i think it maybe either a dns issue with the router
<Commander-Crowe> 1SCPI
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why kaffeine has a slash through the speaker and it's not on mute? I can't get any sound
<Commander-Crowe> !acpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> chucky: you can ping so not dns
<chucky> or a problem with the other computers on my network screwing up my connection
<Aesop> ubotu tell aesop about xorg
<Commander-Crowe> Mastro: Google knows as much as I do
<Cntryboy> la la la la la
<Cntryboy> guess ill sing
<mwe> chucky: the odd thing is you can ping ok
<chucky> i do have about 15 b0x's on the network
<Commander-Crowe> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aesop> Nope, that was useless. >.>
<Mastro> Aesop: i was having the same problem with debian some times a go.. fixed reconfiguring the kernel and recompiling it
<chucky> yeah but pings that high are unusual
<Aesop> Mastro: HOw does one recompile the kernal?
<chucky> i am on 8mb adsl
<dli> Mastro, install kernel source ( apt-get install linux-source), unpack the kernel tree, read Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Cntryboy> rah rah rah rah rahhhhhhhhhh rah rah rah
<Commander-Crowe> Aesop: with another OS
<Commander-Crowe> !google
<Cntryboy> dang ppl, no one knows why I can't get sound in kaffeine video player?
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<Cntryboy> 800 ppls and im sure someone has had that prob
<mwe> chucky: i get response times of about 100ms on 2mbit
<dli> Aesop, to build your own kernel, ask dpkg about kernel-package in #debian
<Mastro> dli: tnx.. lol :) it was simple!
<Commander-Crowe> Cntryboy: missing codecs
<Cntryboy> which codecs?
<Cntryboy> vlc and xmm plays fine
<Commander-Crowe> w32
<ucordes> how do i make an image of my ubuntu so i can have it restored when my system crashes?
<Aesop> dli: I have no desire to actually do that =P I just want to figure out where my mouse went
<Cntryboy> I have w32 codecs
<z0r1> Is pastebin down?
<Commander-Crowe> gstreemers
<Aesop> dli: Recompiling the kernal was suggested as a fix
<RawSewage>  I cant get sound back on YouTube.  I touched a volume control on it, and now, no sound.  Anyone know how to fix this
<chucky> 118ms to google
<Cntryboy> I don't have libxine-extracodecs
<Cntryboy> would I need those?
<Gullstad> Whats the FTP port?
<zth> hello. how can i control my USB? i've plugged my camera in to it but can't get it to be detected
<z0r1> Well Pastebin.ca works fine so...
<Commander-Crowe> Cntryboy: yes
<z0r1> I tried installing EasyUbuntu and got this: http://pastebin.ca/92733
<mwe> ucordes: partimage is an option
<Aesop> zth: If it uses the PTP protocol, I don't think it will work
<dli> Aesop, the current 2.6.15 release (dapper) sucks, upgrade to 2.6.17
<Mastro> ok guys.. tnx anyway.. i will try the "noacpi etc.." option and then if it doesn't work i will try to figure out myself :D
<z0r1> It looks like something to do w/ it not being able to lock some files doewn or something
<zth> Aesop, it doesn't, i've used this camera before but that was before dapper
<chucky> and what do i do to stop it pinging
<Commander-Crowe> dli: Ubuntu does it already though
<Cntryboy> commander-crowe: I tried to get them through apt-get but it's not in my repos I guess
<chucky> it just keeps going and going and going
<z0r1> Nm I got it fixed... it was because I had synaptic open
<Commander-Crowe> try synpatic
<Cntryboy> i did
<Cntryboy> its edept for me
<Mastro> dli: can i really upgrade the kernel?
<mwe> chucky: I get 123 to google I think it's fine
<Cntryboy> adept
<Bartsk8> Hi
<chucky> this is so odd
<chucky> it makes no sence
<zth> It's a Canon G3, anyone know how for me to get it to work?
<Commander-Crowe> did you go into repertories and add universe and multiverse?
<Mastro> dli: becouse of debian last kernel supported was the 2.6.15
<z0r1> Wow
<dli> Mastro, no need to use debian kernel, build your own
<z0r1> EasyUbuntu rocks
<Aesop> dli: Right... You make that sound easy. I don't suppose I can use apt-get for that?
<chucky> how do i stop it pinging?
<Bartsk8> Does anybody know how can i reduce the space between the icons ?
<Nekow42> z0r1: Did it help you out?
<Mastro> dli: ok tnx.. :D
<chucky> i can start but how to stop without closing the terminal
<mwe> chucky: ctrl-c
<Nekow42> chucky: ctrl:c, perhaps?
<gr33npho3nix> chucky: or specify the number of pings before you start
<Mastro> bye everyone...
<Mastro> :D
<Commander-Crowe> Mastro: bye
<Cntryboy> commander-crowe: I thought I had multi enabled
<Commander-Crowe> you need both
<Cntryboy> commander-crowe: how can I do that just for the libxine-extracodecs?
<z0r1> Nekow almost ...
<eXistenZ> How can I untar bz2 files?
<Commander-Crowe> you can't really
<mwe> isn't this odd, I can only ping with sudo.
<gr33npho3nix> eXistenZ: tar -xjf
<Wiseguy> hey guys i burnt a dvd and now im trying to make it into an iso again, is there anyway to do this with dd?
<Cntryboy> commander-crowe: care to help me get my repo working then?
<mwe> as normal user it says "ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted"
<mwe> really odd
<chucky> im going to go round the house and turn off all the other machines and see if thats the problem
<mwe> I don't know when this happened
<Commander-Crowe> Cntryboy : I'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> zth: try digikam
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, for compiling an old opengl application I do need the X11 library (-lX11 -lXi -lXmu) . Any idea what dev-package I have to install?
<Commander-Crowe> I'm still new to this
<gr33npho3nix> mwe: does it work as sudo?
<z0r1> I just checked everything (because I want everything) and now i get this error when trying to run everything .... "Could not download all repository indexes" and then there are two files .. Which are http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found and the "non-free" one also
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: yes
<Bartsk8> Does anybody know how can i reduce the space between the icons ?
<z0r1> Anyone know how I can hack this up and fix it?
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: it's weird
<gr33npho3nix> mwe: ping has lost setuid
<Commander-Crowe> Bartsk8: try desktop background
<gr33npho3nix> mwe: installing bastille can do that
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: I used to be able to ping as user
<chucky> z0r1: just do each one individually
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: should it be suid root?
<gr33npho3nix> mwe: sudo chmor u+s `which ping`
<chucky> i know its a pain but it failed on me in the same way about 4 hours ago
<Bartsk8> Commander-Crowe : Hum ?
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: is yours suid root?
<gr33npho3nix> i guess so, i just no that happened to my machine when basitle removed setuid
<trappist> s/chmor/chmod/
<gr33npho3nix> mwe: or when iptables blocked absolutely everything
<Bartsk8> Commander-Crowe : The isn't any options about icons the desktop background manager
<z0r1> chucky I still get the error
<Commander-Crowe> I see that
<gr33npho3nix> but then root couldn't do it
<kazukisan> Why when i did a apt get all the compiz xgl stuff did my Direct Rendering Turn off ???????
<gr33npho3nix> thanks trappist
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: I wonder how that happened though
<chucky> i have no idea mate
<chucky> sorry
<Tommy2k4> how can i find out what device dm-1 is when trying to boot to livecd
<z0r1> well if I click ok or w/e it continues to download stuff and it looks like it's installing
<gr33npho3nix> mwe: mine is setuid root
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: can you ls -l $(which ping) to confirm it's suid root?
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: ok
<gr33npho3nix> i just did
<z0r1> Does anyone know why EasyUbuntu isn't working right now?  I'm getting a 404 on that file I pasted up there ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<z0r1> Thank you jack
<mwe> gr33npho3nix: I'm not fond of making things setuid root. but I guess ping should be then. I still wonder how it happened
<livingdaylight> msg nickserv register diamond99
<livingdaylight> shit!
<Jack_Sparrow> ha
<gr33npho3nix> mwe: no clue, but you don't have to
<gr33npho3nix> all you have to do is append sudo to yoru ping command
<gr33npho3nix> its needs access as root so you have a choice howto do it
<mwe> yeah
<tmccrary> lo.,
<tmccrary> lol
<trappist> gr33npho3nix: prepend :)
<AngryElf> dmesg -> seg fault.....errr? :(
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu Rocks!
<trappist> AngryElf: sounds bad
<Tommy2k4> if i dl the kubuntu alternative cd will it still install the same stuff as the livecd
<uXp> anyone here use TeamSpeak?!
<AngryElf> doesn't dmesg just 'cat someFile'?
<livingdaylight> is Ubuntu an African word?
<gr33npho3nix> trappist: prepend?
<trappist> AngryElf: no
<Nekow42> livingdaylight: yes
<AngryElf> but it's a log file...kind of
<trappist> gr33npho3nix: append means add to the end.  prepend means add to the beginning.
<livingdaylight> Nekow42: what does it mean?
<trappist> AngryElf: no, it's in memory.
<echeese> Hello
<kazukisan> Why when i did a apt get all the compiz xgl stuff did my Direct Rendering Turn off ???????
<echeese> Anyone familiar with VMWare server?
<Nekow42> livingdaylight: http://www.ubuntu.com/ it's on the homepage
<gr33npho3nix> trappist: ah i get it
<gr33npho3nix> trappist: i was just figuring the context
<cius> anyone have problems lately with firefox sending your cpu usage through the roof at fairly random times?
<trev__> is running ut2004 in linux worth it?
<trappist> trev__: worth what?
<metaj> can someone tell me how to create a wrapper script please ??????
<trev__> the time to install it when you have it on xp already
<trappist> trev__: it's no big deal to install it
<trev__> does it run any faster
<cius> trev__, no point, if you've already got it installed, don't worry about it
<trappist> trev__: it's probably about the same.  maybe a little faster or slower depending on hardware, configuration, etc.
<ucordes> mwe: thanks for your tipp to use partimage for creating an image of my ubuntu :-)
<erUSUL> metaj:  what do you mean by wrapper script ???
<trev__> ok thx
<tom1502> Hey guys, since a while, my system needs Minutes to boot, especially point "Loading Hardware driver/modules ?" does anyone know how i can find out why? because a fresh installed system does not do this at all
<cius> trev__, unles you're like me and move all linux native games to your linux partition so as to free up more space for games on your windows partition
<ucordes> mwe: i will check this out
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how I can add libxine-extracodecs to my repos where I can download thissss. Ive been here 2 hours zzzz
<jrib> Cntryboy: are you using dapper?
<dwf> anyone know how to unsubscribe from a bug on launchpad?
<Cntryboy> yes
<dwf> It's ridiculously hard to figure out, if the option exists
<jrib> !multiverse > Cntryboy
<tom1502> Cntryboy, well they are in multiverse
<velcroSHOOZE> does gnome have the option to start screensaver with the mouse pushed in the corner or is it another app i need to install?
<patrick_king> !samab
<ubotu> I know nothing about samab - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Cntryboy> my multiverse is enabled though
<dron> hi, how could i open attachments directly from evolution? for example with openoffice? evolution only geaves me option to save attachment but not to open directly
<patrick_king> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<trappist> dwf: there's an unsubscribe link on the left when you view the bug, if you're subscribed
<jrib> Cntryboy: pastebin sources.list please
<metaj> er USUL : I followed the instruction under this link that toled me how to intall Skype under AMD 64 bit aweythink works but  I dont undestand the last one on the instruction ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Cntryboy> ok
<Cntryboy> js
<metaj> Just look under de AMD64 Title
<kampret77> [need help]  my lesser and greater keys do not work
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: were you able to dl that file?
<mamatoshi> kampret77:: maybe your keyboard configuration is wrong
<erUSUL> metaj: just open an editor and type #!/bin/sh <newline> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/<your_user>/.32bitLibs/";skype Save the file and give it exec erm to your user. Put it somewhere in your path
<ucordes> can anybody suggest a good mirc client that supports DCC except off kvirc?
<kampret77> I have problems with my keyboard layout. I am using "de" layout with 105 keys keyboard setting.
<kampret77> But i can use [greater] , [lesser] , [pipe]  keys which left side [y]  characters.
<kampret77> I have tried to change it in regional setting, keyboard layout, apply Smiley but it does not work.
<johan_> I love Foobar2000s masstagger...but since it is Windows only I need a replacement. Which one is the best?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I got your email, but I am on dial up right now so i am waiting to download it later
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<trappist> heh.  mirc client.
<trappist> ucordes: xchat, irssi, BitchX
<ucordes> lolz i meant irc client
<ucordes> :-x
<mamatoshi> kampret77 :: you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Cntryboy> jrib: js im on 2.1KB slow arse dialup
<trappist> johan_: if that app does what I think it does, try easytag
<zth> i cant get the camera to work, im plugging it into my usb
<metaj> tHANX erUSUL
<metaj> I'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> zth did you try digikam?
<zth> where do i control the usb in linux+
<mamatoshi> kampret77 :: choose the pc105 and de layout
<zth> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<kampret77> already
<Jack_Sparrow> and?
<zth> lsusb gives me nothing either
<ucordes> trappist: which of these has most simple interface?
<kampret77> this is my xorg.conf
<kampret77> Section "InputDevice"
<kampret77>   Identifier "Keyboard0"
<kampret77>   Driver "kbd"
<kampret77>  # i have tried both driver but none of 3 keys are working
<kampret77>  # Driver "keyboard"
<zth> couldn't detect
<kampret77>   Option "CoreKeyboard"
<dwf> trappist: doesn't seem that there is
<kampret77>   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
<kampret77>   Option "XkbLayout" "de"
<primal> hello all
<trappist> ucordes: probably xchat
<Aesop> OK! I guess I get to play the 'Back it all up and reinstall the OS game!"
<kampret77>   Option "XKbOptions" ""
<jrib> !paste > kampret77
<kampret77> EndSection
<Aesop> This is the first ti'me I've had to do this under Linux
<johan_> trappist: basicly allows you to masstagg and mass-rename files
<Nekow42> kampret77: Pastebin, Please!
<primal> i have a question concerning switching graphics cards
<trappist> dwf: if you're logged in and you're viewing the bug in question and you're subscribed to it, there is
<sherwin> any1 know a good site to dl themes ?
<trappist> johan_: I'm pretty sure that's what easytag is for - but I use amaroK for that (it's also a great player)
<dwf> I'm in the "also notified" list
<jbanck> hallo
<Nekow42> sherwin: gnomelook
<jbanck> hall
<Cntryboy> jrib: http://pastebin.com/752550
<trappist> johan_: amaroK also has a musicbrainz interface to auto-tag songs based on an audio-fingerprint
<johan_> trappist: I did like Amarok, but it's a little to "bloated" for me. Not bloated really but too much features and to messy interface
<sherwin> nekow cheers i was on this ages ago but could never remember what it was
<leks> hey guys im gettin errors when cp files with umlauts
<soundray> johan_: that sounds like the definition of "bloated" to me
<primal> i've currently got a geforce mx4000 graphics card and i've got a slightly newer (still old though) ati card that i'd like to replace it with
<leks> on a vfat drive
<leks> what could be wrong?
<Nekow42> sherwin: The exact addy is http://www.gnome-look.org/
<hivemind> !resolution
<sherwin> yea i googled it
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sherwin> cheers
<primal> i'd like to know what i need to do to switch cards
<primal> i think i need to change a setting somewhere to vesa
<johan_> soundray: maybe. but it isn't as bloated as windows for example.
<Aesop> I've heard that Automatix 'breaks' Ubuntu- what's the deal?
<soundray> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<mwe> primal: well open the case and take the old one out and put in the new one
<Aesop> Right
<mwe> primal: then install the ati driver instead
<soundray> Aesop: try easyubuntu, it's better
<Dial_tone> breaks in what way
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<primal> but what about the config file somewhere?
<UFUK> selam
<dwf> trapp: How do I get off the "also notified" list
<Jack_Sparrow> Aesop: the warning USE AT YOUR OWN RISK says it all.
<ucordes> what is the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<UFUK> iyi akamlar
<soundray> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Aesop> Jack_Sparrow: Everything OSS has that
<erUSUL> primal: change cards and the boot in recovery mode and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mwe> primal: you need to install the ati driver then change the driver to fglrx in xorg.conf
<adamlaz> diddnt spybot say 'use at your own risk?
<Dial_tone> ucordes, some visual changes
<Jack_Sparrow> Aesop: You can believe in this one
<adamlaz> that program was too easy to use
<ucordes> Dial_tome: like improvemenst or rather useless addons?
<Cntryboy> jrib: u here man?
<dwf> I _hate_ launchpad. Argh.
<ucordes> Dial_tone: *
<jrib> Cntryboy: yeah, the page is loading (I'm downloading some stuff too)
<Cntryboy> yah pastebin is super sucky lately, even pastebin.ca
<Jack_Sparrow> An improvement for one person is a useless addon to another.
<Dial_tone> thats in the eye of the beholder, I guess
<ucordes> ok :-)
<jrib> Cntryboy: want to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Cntryboy> k js
<primal> i had to write all that down really quick
<dwf> Does ANYONE know how to get off the "Also notified" list on the bug tracker?
<primal> that's all i need to do?
<dron> hi, how could i open attachments directly from evolution? for example with openoffice? evolution only geaves me option to save attachment but not to open directly
<dwf> Christ, it's more difficult than getting a passport
<primal> one more question before i actually restart...
<primal> how do i boot in safe mode?
<primal> er, recovery mode
<Aesop> primal: It'll ask what you want to boot into when the computer turns on
<soundray> primal: it's usually the second option in the grub menu
<primal> oh, okay. easy enough then
<primal> thanks guys
<Aesop> Recovery mode is very useful, for example when you break xorg really bad but have no idea how
<Rikkimaru_> How can I run a command before the Xserver starts?
<primal> i'll come back on the other side to let you know how it went
<primal> thanks all. i'll keep that in minde aesop
<Cntryboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18386
<Cntryboy> jrib: there ya go ^
<erf> Hey, is there anyway to set the amount of users allowed on a vnc server?
<Rikkimaru_> How can I run a command before X starts on boot?
<jrib> Cntryboy: heh pastebin.com loaded at exactly the same time you pasted that.  Are you using dapper now?
<Mysta> hello, i just installed ubuntu 606 server install, and I need to downgrade to php4 from php5. Can I just apt-get remove php5 packages, and then apt-get install php4 packages?
<Cntryboy> yes
<jrib> Cntryboy: ok you have a warty line on line 35, get rid of it
<Cntryboy> i know I have that
<soundray> Rikkimaru_: add it to /etc/rc.local
<Cntryboy> but its not hurting nothing so i left it
<jrib> Cntryboy: k, add "multiverse" to the end of lines 16 and 17
<Rikkimaru_> soundray: much thanks.
<jrib> Cntryboy: erm 17 and 18, not 16 and 17
<Cntryboy> well the one im looking at
<Cntryboy> starts it 18-19
<Cntryboy> the deb one?
<Cntryboy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Cntryboy>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<jrib> Cntryboy: yes
<Cntryboy> those?
<anosa> can anyone tell me weather update url??
<Cntryboy> give me example of how it should look
<Cntryboy> with multi added
<Aesop> Ok, how do I totally reinstall X?
<Aesop> Via command line
<jrib> Cntryboy: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Cntryboy> kk didn't know about quotes js
<kbrooks> Aesop: uh
<Cntryboy> let me add it
<devhen> Aesop, you can use synaptic, mark all of the X packages for reinstallation
<Aesop> I assume Aptitude will work the same way, DeeJay[2] 
<Aesop> er
<Aesop> devhen
<anosa> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<sexcopter8000m> hi, is it possible to get the ubuntu weekly newsletter as an rss or similar feed?
<z0r1> does ubuntu not support WPA wireless encryption?
<Cntryboy> jrib: do I need to update source list?
<Cntryboy> after its done?
<johan_> Will I gain much speed if I compile my own kernel with the ck-patches?
<jrib> Cntryboy: yep, sudo apt-get update
<Cntryboy> k
<soundray> johan_: probably not
<devhen> Aesop, never used aptitude but id assume it would work all the same
<johan_> soundray: so they are basicly made because it always sounds nice to have a megaoptimized super duper fast custom kernel?
<Aesop> devhen; My problem is that I can't -start- X, so using synaptic is a bit tricky
<ScatterBrain> Can someone tell  me how to control the order that modules load in initrd?
<johan_> Aesop: I think aptitude is like synaptic but commandline
<Mysta> anyone
<Cntryboy> jrib: thx man
<jrib> Cntryboy: np
<soundray> johan_: generally, if you have a performance problem, the kernel is not the first thing to think about
<Cntryboy> so my multiverse wasn't enabled? how was I able to download so much stuff lately?
<Rikkimaru_> Is there a fairly comprehensive list of debain repos somewhere?
<soundray> johan_: find out where the bottleneck is first.
<johan_> soundray: not the kernel but what? window manager? I don't really know if I have less performance than I should, it just feels slower than when I installed it 3 weeks ago (I reinstalled it today but it feels slow)
<soundray> Rikkimaru_: www.apt-get.org perhaps
<Cntryboy> jrib:^
<erf> is there anyway to set the amount of users allowed on a vnc server?
<zth> anyone....? usb on ubuntu? how to detect/administer?
<soundray> johan_: perceptions can be misleading. What kind of system are you running on?
<jrib> Cntryboy: you had main, restricted, and universe
<zorglub> hello, I'm looking for the location of the ubuntu customizations to the default Qt4 plastique theme
<epimer> guys, help a poor idiot
<Cntryboy> so whats the difference in universe and multiverse?
<Cntryboy> kinda misleading lol
<crimsun> !components > Cntryboy
#ubuntu 2006-07-20
<johan_> soundray: 2000mhz Pentium 4, 512 mb rdram memory (maybe that's it? rdrams are dead expensive though so I can't really upgrade), and 2 ide harddrives. ati radeon 9600xt, but the graphics feel neat and fast
<cpk2> johan_: most likely it is gnome, you could try using fluxbox or something and see if you see a difference
<epimer> i tried to edit my menu.lst and broke grub. please someone tell me how to boot ubuntu from the grub command line
<Rikkimaru_> soundray: found a decent list on the wiki :D
<soundray> johan_: what is it exactly that feels slow?
<Cntryboy> crimsun: if u had 2.1KB max and averaged 1.5KB would you wanna click on ever link that was gave to u?
<johan_> cpk2: I've seen some screenshots and I don't really like what I see. Is it possible to make it look pretty much like gnome? I really like the way gnome looks
<Cntryboy> takes 10 min for me to load em
<Viper550> I have a question, which RPM package contains SUSE's new Industrial icon set?
<johan_> soundray: for example when I open a terminal it takes a few seconds to get the username@computername thing to show up, has never been like that before
<crimsun> Cntryboy: I have 3.4 KB/s max on a GOOD day, so no, I certainly don't click everything, and even then I prefer links/w3m
<jrib> Viper550: #suse is probably a better place for that
<Viper550> They, wern't reponding
<Viper550> I mean responding
<crimsun> Cntryboy: however, the idea is orthogonal to your connection. There's documentation that explains the difference; you just have to read it.
<epimer> could somebody please walk me through booting with grub, since i broke it? i've commandeered my gf's laptop to plead for advice
<Cntryboy> crimsun: but in one sentence you couldn't just tell me?
<soundray> johan_: have you got any processes hogging CPU? Check with top
<Cntryboy> lol
<tcv> When one exports to the path, does that append or replace?
<tcv> When one exports to the path, does that append or replace?
<zorglub> if you dou "export PATH=XXX", it replaces
<Cntryboy> crimsun: btw if ur using dialup, do u know how to share a pppd connection with internet which im on now and having a caller id program working at the same time to screen calls? I can't figure it out, if one works other is locked and vice versa
<zorglub> to append, use export PATH=$(PATH):XXX"
<metaj> erUSUL are you steel there
<tcv> ah
<johan_> soundray: rhythmbox at 10% (isn't that too much for a minimized music player?) and then Xorg at 2%
<tcv> zorglub: do you know why the second one works?
<five_laptop> Cntryboy, you would need some sort of call waiting service
<soundray> zorglub: that won't work for tcv
<Cntryboy> five_laptop: I have call waiting on my phone now, windows xp works fine I use callwave
<crimsun> Cntryboy: I disable all that mess
<five_laptop> Cntryboy, exactly... you would need some sort of linux client for a service like that
<johan_> soundray: is there some equalivent of windows services that you can disable? when shutting down you always see "shutting down bittorrent tracker" for example, I don't need that
<Cntryboy> but from what ive read linux can't share pppd connection with connection and caller id at same time
<Cntryboy> which is lame
<Jimmey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cntryboy> five_laptop: linux client? u mean like call wave for linux
<kakado> what is the difference between linux-image-2.6.25-amd-generic and ...-k8 ?
<soundray> johan_: there is a package called bum, perhaps you want to look into that (no pun intended)
<soundray> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<tcv> soundray: why won't that work?
<Aesop> Hey, is mail 'n stuff for Thunderbird stored in /home/use/.mozilla-thunderbird? (So, if I copy that folder, will t contain all my mail and settings?)
<Cntryboy> five_laptop: do ya know of any? thats free
<johan_> soundray: thanks, I'll check it out
<five_laptop> nope
<epimer> i tried to edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst and it was an empty file. is that normal?
<echeese> how can I get my wacom to work with the gimp?
<Cntryboy> well sheet thats not helping me lol
<soundray> tcv: $(PATH) will attempt to run a command called PATH and insert it into the export statement. It will abort with "command not found"
<Jimmey> epimer, not really.
<soundray> tcv: $PATH or ${PATH} will work
<tcv> soundray: can you explain the difference between the two commands? why does one delete while the other appends?
<epimer> Jimmey: there was also /boot/grub/menu.lst~, which looked right (it had the list i see when grub starts up). i commented out the options i don't use, and now it's broken
<epimer> how do i fix it?
<soundray> tcv: but usually you want to pre-pend, not append additional paths. So, better to do 'export PATH=/additional/path:$PATH'
<forevertheuni> hi..when I do bootstrap in svn releases I'm always having this: src/Makefile.am:4: invalid unused variable name: `AM_LDFLAGS'
<forevertheuni> what can I do?
<Jimmey> epimer, broken?
<five_laptop> Cntryboy, that is a very specialized service that probably wont be worked on in Linux, considering the low demand anymore for anything dialup related
<Cntryboy> eehhh
<Cntryboy> someone needs to make one
<epimer> Jimmey , i rebooted and now instead of my newly edited boot list, i'm on a grub command line
<Cntryboy> u think its low demand
<Cntryboy> but i bet mannnny out there just like us
<johan_> does midi work in vmware?
<epimer> and i don't really know what i'm doing (as should be obvious by me breaking it in the first place...)
<primal> okay guys. i'm back. it's busted! good thing i have another computer around :)
<soundray> tcv: try these commands: 'a="Hello" ; a="$a World" ; echo $a' -- that should clarify it for you
<tcv> soundray: thx
<primal> i rebooted in recovery mode, typed in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ScatterBrain> Can someone tell  me how to control the order that modules load in initrd?
<primal> thought i got it all configured correctly, but apparently not
<epimer> easier question: what command do i type in the grub command line to list the available hard drives?
<Ropechoborra> How do i extract a .rar file??
<Cntryboy> does anyone know if theres movie fixes? for example when u download from apollon or any p2p client and u can't view a movie..
<Nekow42> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Ropechoborra> ty
<Nekow42> Cntryboy: Try VLC
<Cntryboy> vlc won't fix em
<Cntryboy> it plays em
<Cntryboy> like for example divxfix for windows
<kakado> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Cntryboy> or mpeg fixers ect
<soundray> epimer: you could do a 'find vmlinuz-2.6.15'; that will tell you where bootable kernels of that version are
<johan_> In windows I have a quick search on google with the keyword google and now I've added one in ubuntu. The only thing that is disturbing me is that when I type only google in windows, I get to the googel start page but in ubuntu, I get to a google search for %s. I want it to be like in windows. How do I fix?
<primal> does anyone know how to troubleshoot xorg.conf files?
<epimer> ty soundray
<kakado> !linux-image
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-image - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<primal> i just put in a new video card and screwed it up
<kakado> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<soundray> epimer: 'geometry' might help, too, as might 'help'
<LjL> !info linux
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<chucky> im trying to run easy ubuntu
<Anticamper> heya guys
<Anticamper> ^___^
<chucky> i put in the comands into the terminal and it said it failed on a system sanity check
<primal> please, anybody?
<chucky> gave me an error saying you must manually run dpkg --configure -a so i did
<soundray> primal: what kind of video card?
<LjL> primal: have you tried just "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<chucky> and now its hung up on "setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..."
<Anticamper> i just instaled ubunto and everything is going smooth except i can't get my wmp54g WIFI card to work, anyone free to help me? i have time
<tmccrary> apt-get -f install
<tmccrary> just that
<soundray> chucky: how long for?
<chucky> 10mins
<epimer> "find /vmlinuz" tells me (hd1,3). so i type kernel (hd1,3)/vmlinuz, then boot, and it starts then stops at "kernel panic"
<epimer> what's going on?
<tmccrary> primal, whats wrong?
<soundray> epimer: you also need to give it an initrd
<nofear> hola people :)
<epimer> soundray, i don't know what that means
<epimer> trying to follow a tutorial/the manual and getting lost
<soundray> epimer: do a 'find initrd' and feed one of the resulting files to grub with 'initrd /initrd-2.6.15-whatever' before you type 'boot'
<soundray> epimer: and after you've entered the 'kernel ...' line
<Orbit45244> Somebody help me please, when my computer is booting up with the 6.06 i386 Live CD, it goes through some operations which come back successful, and then it shows a black screen that says "Extracting Linux.... Ok, starting kernel" and then it stops booting.
<epimer> soundray "find initrd" returned error 15: file not found :/
<soundray> epimer: 'find /initrd'?
<soundray> Orbit45244: could be a faulty CD. If it's not, look at the help screens at the boot prompt.
<epimer> soundray, file not found still
<soundray> epimer: 'find /boot/initrd'?
* tuxtux ciao
<epimer> soundray , same again
<soundray> epimer: strange -- is this an ubuntu installation?
<Orbit45244> It's not a faulty CD, because the MD5's match
<Tomatix> do someone has any howtos to create a ubuntu/debian server as a small router?
<epimer> yep
<soundray> Orbit45244: then it might be an incompatibility which might be fixed with one of the workarounds offered on the help screens.
<epimer> and it was all working great until i tried to edit menu.lst and found it empty
<kakado> I couldnt find info on the web about differences between linux-image-2.6-amd64-generic and linux-image-2.6-amd64-k8. Correct me but if I have a single CPU K8 processor this should be right ?
<soundray> kakado: generic works on more machines, k8 is (slightly) optimized for Athlon64, Athlon X2 and Opteron CPUs.
<Orbit45244> I have a Compaq computer, and there doesn't appear to be any workarounds on ther help screens.
<bla|patrick> gn8
<kakado> soundray, thx
<bla|patrick> gonna go :)
<bla|patrick> see ya
<soundray> epimer: it sounds like you may have accidentally deleted vital part of the root system...
<soundray> s/part/parts/
<soundray> Orbit45244: test with the 'vga=771' option.
<epimer> all i did was gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst~ and comment out the options i didn't want (the older kernel versions), leaving the current version and its failsafe mode, along with the memtest and my XP option
<chucky> safe i got everything i needed to work
<chucky> awsome
<soundray> epimer: well, first of all, you shouldn't edit /boot/grub/menu.lst~ -- that's a backup copy.
<Orbit45244> soundray: okay.  But I'm not running on a laptop.
<soundray> epimer: then, the part of the file that says "AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" is not supposed to be edited.
<epimer> oh. that'll be it, then.
<epimer> and i guess i can't edit it again without actually booting to my ubuntu install
<chucky> im using a 16meg nvidia geforce4 which has a vga and composite out so i can plug it into a tv
<soundray> epimer: to remove those options, you should remove the unused kernel packages
<chucky> anyone know if this will auto send video to the tv or do i need to config it
<chucky> and if i do what do i do/where is the display settings?
<epimer> ok. lesson learned: no more messing with things i don't understand
<soundray> epimer: you could try the fix from the wiki that you do when a Windows installation ruins grub. Watch ubotu:
<soundray> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<epimer> ty soundray
<soundray> epimer: no promises, though...
<chucky> setting up dual screens anyone?
<chucky> one tft and one tv
<epimer> could be a fresh install for me!
<epimer> just when i unbroke compiz, too...
<soundray> epimer: or rescue attempts with the Desktop CD
<epimer> thanks for your help and patience, soundray
<epimer> a better plan
<soundray> epimer: you're welcome
<Orbit45244> uhm, how do I input the "vga=771" option when I hit F6?
<MartinvDK> I have some difficult problems...
<polpak> Orbit45244: are you doing the install?
<Orbit45244> no
<soundray> Orbit45244: the kernel name (I forget what it is), followed by a space, then vga=771
<Orbit45244> just live cd
<MartinvDK> I've been struggling with this for days, and gave up at last (a month ago), now I want to try again.
<codecaine> anybody had a problem with flash websites not playing sound?
<Orbit45244> so I just put it after the "--"?
<MartinvDK> It's about getting nvidia-drivers to work, any hardcore linuxers?
<Sub> i got my nvidia drivers working fine
<ardchoille> What is the proper way to add a factoid to the bot?
<MartinvDK> I'm pretty newb in linux, I have to say
<soundray> codecaine: I think it happens when your sound device is blocked. Firefox doesn't work with esd now or something along those lines. Disable esd and it should work.
<Sub> MartinvDK, google "easy ubuntu"
<Sub> that can install nvidia drivers automatically for you
<MartinvDK> well. I have tried that
<soundray> MartinvDK: have you followed the wiki instructions? Watch ubotu:
<MartinvDK> it did NOT work at all
<madewokherd> how can I set up ubuntu to let me run xinit as a normal user?
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<soundray> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MartinvDK> Arg I have tried all these
<codecaine> how do you disable esd?
<MartinvDK> I must be doing something wrong though: If I change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf, linux FREEZES a boot
<soundray> MartinvDK: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MartinvDK> or right before boot
<Sub> MartinvDK, try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<satafterh> what do i use to set up my dsl connection(password)
<Sub> then restart
<Sub> if you see a nvidia splash before gdm then you are using the nvidia drivers
<soundray> Sub: MartinvDK has followed the wiki -- I doubt that your suggestion will help
<ardchoille> MartinvDK: I would like to politely suggest that you go back to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto and make sure you didn't miss a step. I have used that how to and have installed the nvidia drivers on more than 50 machines.
<MartinvDK> I will do that
<soundray> ardchoille: wow, 50 machines with ubuntu, 50 machines with nVidia cards -- I don't know whether to envy or pity you ;)
<Coffeegrindah> can anyone help with a quick and dirty folder sharing issue?
<Coffeegrindah> btw samba is up
<gregg__> soundray: well, the nvidia binary drivers are pretty good
<ardchoille> soundray: I build computers, install Ubuntu and then donate them to friends and family.. I've gotten pretty good with the nvidia drivers :)
<nekostar> nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nekostar> anyone got evolution working with gmail ?
<Coffeegrindah> soundray: I've seen a few things (haven't tried for drivers) but you may ebven want to look into BUMPS
<nekostar> i can recieve stuff from my box easy
<nekostar> but gettting it to send is a no-go
<ardchoille> nekostar: Yes, I have a link, hold on
<soundray> ardchoille: how friendly do we have to be before you donate a computer to me? ;)
<Coffeegrindah> that is if yer having a driver prob
<Sakunix> hi all anyone know how to get my GeForce FX5700 VIVO graphics card functioning properly?
<nekostar> ardchoille, ive got a few links :/
<Sub> nekostar, sounds like you havent set the smtp settings,
<nekostar> configged like they sayand its deadoz
<nekostar> i have Sub
<Sub> have you done POP3 AND SMTP?
<nekostar> smtp.gmail.com
<ardchoille> nekostar: I wrote this one so I know it works
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> ill delete the acct and start over with yer howto ardchoille
<PanicFo> whats a good graphical app to manage processes?
<Sub> PanicFo, system monitor
<ardchoille> nekostar: Here is the informatin that I used to setup Evo with gmail: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.EvolutionGmail
<PanicFo> something that shows all the app running?
<Coffeegrindah> SubL: agreed
<Sub> PanicFo, system/admin/System Monitor
<soundray> Coffeegrindah: I'm alright. Actually, I have an ATI problem: System freezes when I switch away from the console where X runs.
<PanicFo> system monitor doesnt show all processes running
<Sub> yes it does
<ardchoille> nekostar: It seems they took part of my how to out, I wish people wouldn't delete stuff from my how-to's because I know this works.
<PanicFo> ive got apache running and it doesnt show up in there?
<kilowat>   /server irc.spnet.net
<Sub> PanicFo, apache if it runs through xinetd or inetd wont run until it is called
<Coffeegrindah> soundray: cool I just came across BUMPS, Seems to smooth out alot of problems while taking your hands off things.. i gotta get the word out there at how easy multimedia config is after taht
<PanicFo> ok
<Sub> start accessing your local web pages and then look
<ardchoille> soundray: I help friends, family and businesses switch from Windows to Linux. You are already on Linux, so you wouldn't need my help ;)
<nekostar> nope
<nekostar> no go ardchoille
<nekostar> says improper authentication
<nekostar> there's also no port option in evolution
<PanicFo> yep there we go :D
<nekostar> and using colons doesnt help
<PanicFo> thnx
<PanicFo> im new to this whole linux thing
<ardchoille> nekostar: you set the port with pop.gmail.com:995 in the server field.
<Sub> nekostar, you jus need to tell its secure SMTP, gmail uses the secure smtp ports
<MartinvDK> When I follow this nvidia-guide, I want to be sure nothing will go wrong now... Is it a good idea to delete the old drivers and start from a zero-point?
<soundray> Coffeegrindah: have you got a link for that? Can't seem to locate it on the web.
<ForeClosure> hello
<Coffeegrindah> soundray: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181248
<ForeClosure> i need help
<ForeClosure> denied@d-u-Desk:~$ ls
<ForeClosure> Desktop  Download  Examples  source.list~
<soundray> Coffeegrindah: thank you
<ForeClosure> denied@d-u-Desk:~$ cd download
<ForeClosure> bash: cd: download: No such file or directory
<ForeClosure> i try to change to the download directory
<redcard> capital D
<Coffeegrindah> np it's mostly for getting A/V working but it also sullpies ati/Nvidia drivers and gets em running
<Dark_Knight_209> anyone know where some good dual monitor wallpaper may be?
<ForeClosure> but it seems the directory doesnt exist
<ardchoille> ForeClosure: cd /path/to/download
<nekostar> ive tried the secure connection both types of secure: ssl and tls
<nekostar> neither work
<ForeClosure> is it case sensitive ?
<nekostar> ive got the text type as plain on there
<ardchoille> ForeClosure: yes
<redcard> ForeClosure: It is
<ic56> ForeClosure: unix is case sensitive.  spell download with a capital D, like your listing shows it
<ForeClosure> ill try
<nekostar> my username is user@gmail.com all through it
<gregg__> ForeClosure: use tab-complete, it's very convenient, try cd Do<tab>
<nekostar> "bad authentication response from server "
<ForeClosure> thank you
<ardchoille> nekostar: Sorry about that, I didn't know they changed my how-to. I'd walk you through it but I don't have Evo installed on this machine
<trev__> does anyone know how to install ut2004 in linux
<z0r1> Does Ubuntu not support WPA?
<ForeClosure> errrrr
<ForeClosure> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<ForeClosure> checking for gcc... no
<ForeClosure> checking for cc... no
<ForeClosure> checking for cc... no
<ForeClosure> checking for cl... no
<ForeClosure> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ForeClosure> See `config.log' for more details.
<ForeClosure> whats that mean ?
<z0r1> That means your about to get kicked
<ardchoille> nekostar: Isn't there a button that reads "Check what the server accepts" or some such?
<Kyral> !ubotu tell ForeClosure about compile
<nekostar> ardchoille, mind if i dcc u a pic of the screen in question ??
<ForeClosure> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nekostar> nyaa ?
<tailsfan> I Installed alsa and I still get no sound
<z0r1> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports WPA wireless encryption?
<soundray> z0r1: ubuntu has basic WPA support. It doesn't work with all wireless drivers, though.
<PreZLaptop> hehe, IRC from the train :)
<ardchoille> nekostar: How about posting the pic on http://www.imageshack.us/
<nekostar> i dont wanna join ~_~
<tailsfan> any ideas?
<ardchoille> nekostar: there is no join
<Dark_Knight_209> nekostar, you odn't gotta join
<Dark_Knight_209> dont*
<soundray> z0r1: for rt25xx, for example, you have to update the driver module yourself to have WPA support
<z0r1> Well I can see all these wifi hotspots (including mine) but all I see is a place to enter stuff for WEP not WPA ... where do I go to for that/
<ardchoille> PreZLaptop: IRC from the train? That's cool :)
<nekostar> inuyasha-lives.com/shots
<nekostar> try that
<z0r1> How do I know if I have rt25xx ?
<Kyral> WPA-Supplicant
<CarlFK> help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Orbit45244> well, the command "vga=771" doesn't fix my earlier problem.  By the way, boot gets stuck at "Adding Live CD User"
<nekostar> and of course i changed my username to user@ for this purpose
<ardchoille> nekostar: See that button that says "check for supported types"?
<z0r1> I think that's all I needed CarlFK ... Thank you
<CarlFK> z0r1: look at the bottem first
<PreZLaptop> ardchoille, heh, Verizon's BroadBand Access .. I got it working under linux consistently
<ardchoille> PreZLaptop: Wowsers!
<nekostar> ardchoille, yeah tried it
<nekostar> plain is what everyone says it should be
<z0r1> Dang .. I'm using Dapper
<tcv> PreZLaptop: wow
<CarlFK> z0r1: the "network management framework" part
<nekostar> though plain and login are supposedly supported
<ardchoille> nekostar: That button should return info to Evo and change the feilds to the correct settings. That is what was in my how-to. If that isn't working, then I don't know what to say :(
<AlexHess> hi
<trev__> does ubuntu have a automounter
<ardchoille> trev__: yes
<Coffeegrindah> trev_ yup
<soundray> z0r1: look into network-manager-gnome as well
<soundray> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<trev__> whats it called
<ardchoille> trev__: I think Ubuntu uses hald
<Orbit45244> help! when I boot up Ubuntu using the i386 Live CD on my Compaq PC, it gets stuck at "Adding Live CD User".
<trev__> how do you use it
<GarretS> Is there a mail server installable via Synaptic?
<Nukeador> hi all
<MartinvDK> I've just downloaded a new kernel, do I have to install anything.. and what is kernel headers, do I have to install them?
<polpak> Orbit45244: that step generally takes a while. are you sure it's stuck?
<nekostar> just say evolution fails
<ardchoille> trev__: in gnome, it's System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<trev__> ok, thx
<Orbit45244> mart: yes, it switches to the black screen that says "Extracting Linux.... Ok, booting up the kernel"
<soundray> GarretS: postfix is the recommended one, I think
<Nukeador> i dont understand why a simple text page exported into pdf takes up 340 kb. O_o
<GarretS> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<polpak> MartinvDK:  you shouldn't need to download the kernel yourself. there are packages in the repositories for them
<Gullstad> !irssi
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<soundray> Nukeador: how did you export?
<MartinvDK> polpak, but it was downloaded with the update :S
<emontesinos> Alguien sabe espaol
<Nukeador> soundray, using OO 2.0, export to pdf
<Nukeador> emontesinos -> #ubuntu-es
<Orbit45244> mart: yes, it switches to the black screen that says "Extracting Linux.... Ok, booting up the kernel"
<MartinvDK> so everything is just automaticly
<imme> !obotu
<ubotu> I know nothing about obotu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MartinvDK> then I'll be  back..
<polpak> I'm having an issue with the boot splash on my new dapper install. The screen just blacks out until GDM starts. I've tried setting vga= with various options on the kernel, but it does not appear to work. It keeps complaining about unknown modes even though I'm using the standard vesafb modes 789, 791, etc
<imme> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<soundray> Nukeador: I just tried with some random text, got 41k. Have you set unusual fonts?
<Nukeador> soundray, i used the default one nimbus roman
<Nukeador> which font should i use
<gregg__> ubotu: all-knowing? some kind of really bad joke?! ;p
<ubotu> I know nothing about all-knowing? some kind of really bad joke?! ;p - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<polpak> anyone familiar with how to set the resolution on the bootsplash in ubuntu?
<z0r1> test
<z0r1> can anyone hear me?
<polpak> !fb
<ubotu> I know nothing about fb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Orbit45244> someone told me earlier to disable USB 2.0 in my BIOS, so I did, and then it switched to the black screen at the "Setting up Keyboard" stage
<soundray> Nukeador: when I do it with Nimbus, my PDF is three times bigger. Try with Times New Roman (may have to install msttcorefonts)
<on2see> This is me, GarretS, from IRSSI
<ardchoille> polpak: I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then put vga=791 in the kernel line in menu.lst and it worked. Are you sure you have the correct settings in xorg.conf?
<imme_> imme_ < !ubotu
<Nukeador> soundray, which font did u use the first time?
<on2see> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<soundray> Nukeador: Times New Roman
<Nukeador> oh... ok
<AlexHess> i have a problem with openoffice 2.0.2 on ubuntu 6.06: i copied some opentype-fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/, ran fc-cache, and they are being listed in "system->preferences->font" but openoffice doesn't list them
<z0r1> Hmm Ok so I ran sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome but I don't see any difference in my configuration stuff
<polpak> ardchoille: the boot settings (the splash screen) aren't dependent on the xserver. I'm in X now, so that's working fine. It should just be the boot option, but I guess I'll have to try some of the other options
<Tommy2k4> the livecd installer says there was an error partitioning the drive
<soundray> Nukeador: I think the export packages non-standard fonts into the PDF as needed. So the impact won't be as bad in, say, a 20 page document.
<Tommy2k4> but doesnt explain why
<on2see> exit
<Nukeador> soundray, 340 kb is a huuuuge file for 1 page
<Nukeador> hehe
<trev__> i need to run the file linux-installer.sh, how do i do that from the command promt
<ardchoille> sh filename.sh
<trev__> thankyou
<soundray> Nukeador: yeah, like I say, I suspect it's the font.
<WRobinson> Hi, I've installed a SoundBlaster AWE 32 ISA PnP sound board, how I make the ubuntu configure and use it? Simply using the pnpdump and isapnp tools, as suggested somewhere?
<z0r1> So what am I supposed to do after running the network-manager-gnome installer?
<Nukeador> soundray, thanks :)
<z0r1> I still can't get WPA to work
<AlexHess> z0r1: try nm-applet
<Nukeador> jesus, 160 kb  with times new roman O_o
<ForeClosure> !.asc
<ubotu> I know nothing about .asc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AlexHess> z0r1: it should display an icon in the notification-area on your panel after that
<GarretS> is there an IRC channel for WINE?
<GarretS> !wine > me
<ardchoille> GarretS: #winehq ?
<ironfroggy> is there a way to configure that for every user to mount some remote volume in their home directory?
<ForeClosure> what is .tar.asc ?
<Dark_Knight_209> how do you open a .ace
<ardchoille> ForeClosure: That may be an ascii armored gpg sig
<ardchoille> !info unace
<ubotu> unace: extract, test and view .ace archives. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-3 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Dark_Knight_209> only command line?
<soundray> ironfroggy: yes. Add the remote volume to /etc/fstab with 'noauto,users' in the options. Then you can add a mount command to, for example, each user's $HOME/.gnomerc
<z0r1> Ok I tried nm-applet but the icon that appears just has Wired network listed ... and it doeesn't appear to be seeing my wireless card... I tried deactivating and reactivating my wireless card in the Networking settings but no luck
<ardchoille> Dark_Knight_209: if you have universe enabled and have doen a sudo apt-get update after it's enabled, you can do apt-cache search unace
<Aesop> Ok, correct me if I'm wrong, but when the Ubuntu installer for Dapper says 'Unable to create a filesystem', that's -bad-.
<z0r1> If I go to properties for my wireless card .. I can choose all the different wireless networks around .. so I know it's seeing my card and my card's working correctly
<Dark_Knight_209> i'ms orry, i have unace. I mnt to say i'm lookin for a gui
<soundray> z0r1: do you have a wireless network in reach?
<Dark_Knight_209> or soemthing right click friendly
<ardchoille> Aesop: Yes, that isn't good. No file system, no place to keep files.
<z0r1> yeah 4 .. but they are all encrypted
<Aesop> Yeah, it was kind of a ironic comment...
<ardchoille> lol
* Aesop tries to figure out why it couldn't make one...
<polpak> ironfroggy: with smb mount? or some other type?
<ardchoille> Aesop: Love your fables
<Aesop> What FS does Ubuntu use? Not Reiser, by any chance?
<LjL> Aesop: ext3
<polpak> ironfroggy: thx for playing Go w/ me the other day btw. Was fun
<ardchoille> It can use a few diff ones: reiserfs, ect2, ext3 and others.
<soundray> z0r1: do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<Aesop> Meh, I'd hoped Dapper would use Reiser or other journalling FS
<void^> .. ext3 is journalled
<polpak> Aesop: by default it's ext3, but you can install xfs or reiser if you like
<z0r1> idk how cna I check?
<gregg__> Aesop: resie isn't exactly known as being stable (though it works stable for many people)
<gregg__> s/resie/reiser/
<AlexHess> z0r1: i had the same problem when i had all the wpa-supplicant-stuff in my /etc/network/interfaces
<z0r1> YEs I do soundray .. i just checked
* Aesop is going to be happy if it makes ANY FS....
<Aesop> Oooohhhh haa..
<gregg__> umsdos :)
<Aesop> I've got the drive mounted, that would bea  problem, right?
<gregg__> teh filesystem!
<AlexHess> z0r1: i did set my wlan-iface to auto and after a reboot nm-applet found wireless and all those networks
<z0r1> "wpasupplicant is already the newest version."
<grout> how can i find my xwindows version?
<gregg__> Aesop: of course :)
<LjL> grout: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<gregg__> grout: Xorg -version
<z0r1> alright alex .. I'll try rebooting ... bbiab
<Aesop> gregg__: Was backing stuff up, forgot to unmount
<Aesop> D'oh
<gregg__> anyone here who remembers umsdos?
<Aesop> Yup, there it goes
<soundray> gregg__: yes
<gregg__> this silly FAT "extension"?
<soundray> gregg__: oh dear, I think I just revealed my age... ;)
<gregg__> I used it for my first linux experiments :)
<ardchoille> soundray: haha
<gregg__> about 10 years ago
<soundray> gregg__: I gave up on it when I found that it couldn't store a file with a leading . in the name ;)
<void^> hah, umsdos. was cute though, using loadlin.exe to boot linux from dos.
<imme> So why won't firefox open up. :S :(
<ardchoille> imme: launch it from a term and see if there is any error output
<imme> that's a very nice debug help... good tip, tnx.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<bla|patrick> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<ardchoille> !unrar
<ubotu> I know nothing about unrar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Rondom> apt-get install unrar unace is your friend
<soundray> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<soundray> oh
<Rondom> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<polpak> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Rondom> !info unrar-free
<Rondom> unrar-free can't unpack new rar-files
<ForeClosure> errr
<ForeClosure> configure: WARNING: Ouch!! Libpcap (at least 0.8.x) library is needed in order to compile Yersinia!!...
<ardchoille> Why does the bot say "Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in dapper" yet !info unrar says it does exist?
<MartinvDK> Hello there, I've been following this nvidia-guide, but in a late step, I get an error. This is the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<z0r1> hmm rebooting didn't fix it .. I still see no ESSIDs under nm-applet .. it just says wired connection
<Anticamper> hey guys i am like a complete 100% newb to this
<z0r1> Any other ideas how to get WPA working on my laptop"
<softwork> php
<z0r1> :
<Anticamper> i can't figure out how to instal stuffs
<gregg__> MartinvDK: please provide the error message
<Infern0o> zor1: is your wireless card installed correctly?
<LjL> !tell Anticamper about packages
<ardchoille> MartinvDK: What is the error you get?
<avalean> how can i check what type of vid card i have real quick on the machine im running without having to open it (ie. nvidia type or ati) ?
<soundray> ardchoille: it's very subtle ;) The package is called unrar now, not unrar-nonfree, like it used to
<Infern0o> zor1: since that's the first thing that needs to be done :D
<javiolo> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ardchoille> soundray: Ahh, that explains it
<MartinvDK> in the guide, it says 'in the terminal window, typw the following: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', and I get the following error:
<MartinvDK> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<MartinvDK> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<MartinvDK> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<MartinvDK> command:
<MartinvDK> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<MartinvDK> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<MartinvDK> from nv to nvidia.
<javiolo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<void^> avalean: lspci
<ForeClosure> !libcap
<ubotu> I know nothing about libcap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soundray> MartinvDK: you've pasted the answer to your problem.
<javiolo> !tell martinvdk about paste
<MartinvDK> thanx, I know pastebin :)
<Anticamper> i am so confused
<Anticamper> >_<
<MartinvDK> hehe, nice bot :P
<javiolo> !tell ardchoille about unrar-free
<ubotu> I know nothing about unrar-free - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Anticamper> can someone pull me aside to talk here?
<javiolo> !tell ardchoille unrar-free
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell ardchoille unrar-free - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gregg__> MartinvDK: simply edit the file manually, as you are told :)
<soundray> MartinvDK: that makes it worse, pasting in the channel when you know there is an alternative.
<test> Hiall
<Sakunix> anyone got any idea how to get RivaTV running on Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !unrar-free > ardchoille
<ubotu> I know nothing about unrar-free  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imme> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<javiolo> ardchoille thats it
<LjL> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<LordElph> anyone know how to configure an interface in /etc/network/interfaces to stop it responding to ARP requests?
<Bo> hey my ubuntu freezes at the loading when it says "looking for root files"
<z0r1> infern0o well I can see ESSIDs in my wireless cards properties
<ardchoille> javiolo: Thanks
<MartinvDK> sry.. it's just so much easyer, when paste bin is sloooow
<Bo> its like the 3rd thing that loads
<Sakunix> RivaTV anyong a pro?
<z0r1> So yes It's installing correctly
<soundray> MartinvDK: you can get kickbanned for that kind of thing.
<void^> ForeClosure: you probably want libpcap0.8-dev
<imme> ardchoille, There are no errors in the terminal windows
<imme> -s
<MartinvDK> :'(
<roger21> i'm having problem to have a proper console display with lilo and vga=792 does anybody eard something about that (vga=792 workd fine with grub)
<ardchoille> imme: type:  ps aux | grep firefox  and see if it's already running
<MartinvDK> I tried pastebin before, uploading a xorg.conf.. man it was slow, I gave it up :P
<Aesop> !info filesystem
<ubotu> Package filesystem does not exist in dapper
<Aesop> !info filesystems
<ubotu> Package filesystems does not exist in dapper
<Aesop> Grr
<profoX`> is it me, or is the latest youtube refusing to play audio ? other flash sites have audio (i use FIREFOX_DSP="aoss")
<FunnyLookinHat> Has anyone here found a video player that will handle 1280x720 (HD) quality videos??  Xine just shows a black screen
<Bo> hey what do i do if ubuntu freezes at hte loading screen? recovery mode does the same thing
<Sakunix> !tell Sakunix about rivatv
<ubotu> I know nothing about rivatv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<profoX`> FunnyLookinHat: mplayer will play that with the right codecs
<ubuntu__> hi
<test> Can someone tell me the directory to put in kmail to access local mail?
<Aesop> profoX`: YouTube does weird things wuth audio
<javiolo> martinvdk google for pastebin there are others
<profoX`> FunnyLookinHat: I think VLC plays it by default, not sure
<MartinvDK> yes sir
<FunnyLookinHat> profoX`, yea vlc failed too
<Aesop> !tell aesop about ext3
<profoX`> Aesop: they recently changed some things and now i can't hear sound anymore..!
<gregg__> FunnyLookinHat: your graphics card's overlay support is probably not up to the job, change the output device to 'x11'
<AthlonBIH> i need help with ubuntu...
<soundray> test: probably /var/mail/username
<z0r1> i need help with ubuntu...
<Aesop> profoX`: Yup.
<Aesop> z0r1: Little more specific?
<Bo> my ubuntu freezes at the startup screen how do i fix it?
<z0r1> So has anyone got WPA to work w/ dapper?
<profoX`> Aesop: so you have the same problem?
<ardchoille> AthlonBIH: You came to the right place, but we need to know the problem.
<FunnyLookinHat> gregg__, ahh, that makes more sense.  I'll try that
<test> soundray: I'll give it a try.....
<gregg__> FunnyLookinHat: (that means to switch off xv) - it might slow down things though
<ziro01> yo
<Sakunix> ls
<Aesop> profoX`: Yeah, but, unlike you, I don't really care. =D
<gregg__> s/might/will/
<profoX`> Aesop: well i do care, i wanted to browse some youtube things :)
<AthlonBIH> i want to use 2 monitors
<profoX`> Aesop: and i don't have windows anywhere, so i'm stuck with the old semi-broken flash7, taht has no sound on youtube
<kalicrates> #ubuntu-br
<Bo> does anybody know how to fix my frozen ubuntu loading screen? it would freeze at "loading root files"
<z0r1> I need help getting Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA) working in Dapper .. Can anyone help? .. My wireless card is working fine.  I just don't have a place to enter in the WPA settings.. all I see is WEP
<imme> ardchoille, output of what you told me is:  10896  0.0  0.0   2876   800 pts/1    S+   01:25   0:00 grep firefox
<imme> ardchoille, abacadabra to me...
<Infern0o> zor1: my query
<Aesop> z0r1: It's possible to convert from WPA to WEP
<ardchoille> imme: ok, that means the only thing running that is firefox-related is that grep command
<Infern0o> omg: don't touch WEP!
<Infern0o> :o
<test> soundray:apparently that was it. :) No errors or anything, Yay!
<imme> okay
<z0r1> my query?
<Aesop> WEP is good....
<soundray> Bo, have you had a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions ?
<Infern0o> z0r1: private message
<z0r1> Aesop: WEP is good?  I can hack wep in about 15 minutes
<Aesop> z0r1: On what encryption level =P
<imme> ardchoille, :|   It suddenly works... :S
<Infern0o> WPA outsecures WEP one kazillion times:)
<z0r1> 64bit .. but 128bit can be hacked too
<z0r1> thank you infern0o
<Aesop> Wireless != Secure
<Aesop> If you're concerned about security, don't use wireless at all
<ardchoille> Infern0o: z0r1 isn't id'd to nickserv.. you may not be able to see his replies
<z0r1> WPA = Secure
<zukalk> guys, i'm trying to install gaim-2.0.0beta3, but its ./configure script requires XML::Parser, and sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Parser' returns an error. any suggestions?
<z0r1> let me id
<ardchoille> imme: Awesome! :)
<Infern0o> ardchoille: yeah i was thinking the same thing
<Aesop> WPA != Secure, WPA == More Secure than WEP
<z0r1> test
<z0r1> bah
<AthlonBIH> i need one picture on 2 monitors HELP!!!
<gregg__> Aesop: or ipsec on top of your wlan
<imme> ardchoille, I started it, but my terminbal window froze, so I did force quit then i restarted a terminal and thit the grep-thinggie you told me.
<Infern0o> z0r1: wel i saw you where using nm-applet?
<imme> ardchoille, before that it had gone in sleep mode.
<gregg__> Aesop: AFAIK WPA2/AES is considered secure
<Aesop> Problem with wireless is that anyone can access it- you don't have to actually get to a physical cable or jack
<soundray> AthlonBIH: laptop?
<javiolo> zukalk try checkinstall and auto-apt
<Bo> soundray: no ill check it out
<Aesop> That fact makes it inherently insecure, no matter what you put on top of it
<ardchoille> imme: I have found, that when I have a bookmarks folder with a large number of bookmarks, firefox will freeze up
<zukalk> javiolo: i haven't toyed with those in a long time. could you guide me?
<AthlonBIH> no its PC
<AthlonBIH> i have LCD and CRT
<Aesop> If you're doing htings that require security over a wireless network, you aren't concerned enough about your security
<gregg__> Aesop: so, in consequence every VPN should be considered 'insecure'?
<AthlonBIH> i runn live distribution...
<javiolo> !tell zukalk about checkinstall
<rubyphyte> has anyone had any luck setting up lighttpd on ubuntu?
<zukalk> javiolo: thanks
<soundray> AthlonBIH: both on the same graphics card?
<javiolo> !tell zukalk about auto-apt
<ubotu> I know nothing about auto-apt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AthlonBIH> yes
<imme> ardchoille, This is the first time I'm on ubuntu on this machine so that's not the case here I think...
<AthlonBIH> 9800PRO
<ardchoille> imme: ok
<Aesop> gregg__: True to a lesser extent. A VPN can still be considered a 'secured environment' but is not secure as a localized network with controlled gateways
<soundray> AthlonBIH: erm, is that nvidia?
<kalicrates> there is a problem with my cdrom.. when a do a command "desmeg | tail" : kalicrates@casa:~$ dmesg | tail
<kalicrates> [17183765.768000]  hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<kalicrates> [17183765.768000]  hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }
<kalicrates> [17183765.768000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<kalicrates> [17183765.768000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1024
<kalicrates> [17183765.768000]  UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<kalicrates> [17183765.792000]  hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<kalicrates> [17183765.792000]  hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }
<kalicrates> [17183765.792000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Aesop> argggg
<kalicrates> [17183765.792000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 64
<Aesop> Pastebin!
<kalicrates> [17183765.792000]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdb, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<javiolo> zukalk auto-apt install dependences, and checkinstall builds a deb
<Dial_tone> STOP
<ardchoille> !lighttpd > rubyphyte
<ubotu> I know nothing about lighttpd  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kalicrates> Does anybody know what is this?
<AthlonBIH> ATI radeon 9800
<ardchoille> !info lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 273 kB, installed size 828 kB
<skavenge> kalicrates: spam?
<kalicrates> no!!
<javiolo> zukalk you should sudo auto-apt run ./configure
<javiolo> zukalk then make
<soundray> Why is it that people come to this channel and just use it as they please, without reading the /topic?
<javiolo> zukalk then sudo checkinstall
<gregg__> Aesop: well, I'm not talking about 'absolute' security by any means :-)
<imme> ardchoille, So what's firefox-bin -a firefox, does it mean something like start the binary file firefox with parameter a argument firefox?
<zukalk> javiolo: roger that, i'll give it a go
<ardchoille> !lighttpd > rubyphyte
<skavenge> soundray: impatience
<ubotu> I know nothing about lighttpd  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gregg__> if you want absolute security, cut the wire :)
<javiolo> zukalk first update the auto-apt database
<Aesop> gregg__: I'm talking calculated risks- mind if we take this to a private query before we get kicked? =P
<ardchoille> imme: That would be my guess
<ForeClosure> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<gregg__> Aesop: I won't mind stop talking about that... :)
<imme> !ubotu > imme
<ubotu> I know nothing about > imme - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ForeClosure> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<zukalk> javiolo: auto-apt update && auto-apt updatedb && auto-apt update-local
<Anticamper> so yea i found some packet manager but i still need help with actualy instaling programs
<kalicrates> nobody? :(
<imme> !ubotu > ubotu
<ubotu> I know nothing about > ubotu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imme> !ubotu > !ubotu
<AlexHess> z0r1: could you pleas post your /etc/network/interfaces on http://nopaste.biz ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about > !ubotu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soundray> kalicrates: guess why nobody wants to talk to you.
<javiolo> zukalk yes
<Infern0o> Anticamper: the easyest way is to use applications --> add/remove
<AthlonBIH> is there some control panel for graphic card
<kalicrates> why? :|
<imme> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<AthlonBIH> where i can set some tings with monitor?
<Nekow42> AthlonBIH: NVIDIA has nvidia-settings
<Dial_tone> what tings
<Nekow42> AthlonBIH: Don't know about other vid cards
<kalicrates> right! thanks for your help then! by
<imme> !ubotu imme
<ubotu> I know nothing about imme - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<void^> ati has something similar
<AthlonBIH> whats that mean :S i can't use both monitors as one
<gregg__> how long does it usually take for ubotu factoids to get approved?
<imme> !tell imme about ubotu
<ardchoille> gregg__: I was wondering that myself
<soundray> AthlonBIH: you probably can. Did you install ATI drivers according to the wiki?
<soundray> !tell AthlonBIH about ati
<void^> ah, dual monitor setup. joy. pretty well documented though.
<Infern0o> !paste > kalibrates
<gregg__> I just submitted two _important_ factoids ;)
<MartinvDK> Hello again
<Dial_tone> AthlonBIH did you try aticonfig?
<AthlonBIH> no
<ardchoille> albacker: Hey :)
<AthlonBIH> where is aticonfig???
<MartinvDK> now, when I install the nvidia-driver, it writes in xorg that I have ATI-card, but I have nvidia :S
<albacker> how to add a user into a group [for ex. sudo]  !?
<Infern0o> !tell Infern0o about ubotu
<albacker> useradd or adduser :S ?
<soundray> AthlonBIH: follow ubotu's advice
<MartinvDK> and I get the error message:no screens found
<gregg__> albacker: usermod
<AthlonBIH> TNX
<imme> !imme is an idiot
<AthlonBIH> you are great guys
<Aesop> gregg__: I gave you a sort of overview of the arguments about why wireless is generally considered not secure
<AthlonBIH> i love linux :D
<imme> !no, imme is a dumb-ass. :-P
<Aesop> AthlonBIH: Join the club! =D
<MartinvDK> hmm
<MartinvDK> can I get a little help with my nvidia-stuff?
<MartinvDK> any experts? :P
<albacker> hello ardchoille :) i havent seen you in the other channel some times ago :)
<albacker> gregg__, thanks
<AthlonBIH> ;)
<Aesop> MartinvDK: #nvidia, maybe?
<gregg__> Aesop: I don't feel like discussing about a 'serious' topic right now, sorry...
<albacker> gregg__, how to add it into sudo ?
<imme> gregg__, are you registered and granted access to add factoids?
<ardchoille> albacker: YEah, I don't use gnome much anymore
<Infern0o> !factoids > Infern0o
<ubotu> I know nothing about factoids  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gregg__> imme: no. ubotu told me the factoids would get checked by someone in #ubuntu-ops
<albacker> ardchoille, don't tell me you're KDE user right now.
<ardchoille> albacker: Nope, I use cli mostly now
<imme> gregg__, And if there aren
<imme> gregg__, 't any, it 'll take a long time... :)
<albacker> cli :S another desktop manager?  or is it a light window manager like *box ?
<albacker> ardchoille,  ^ ?
<ardchoille> imme: How does one apply to be approved to add factoids?
<tomasz> hi - I would like to access squid from outside of local domain, although I cannot telnet it from outside. I'm trying to use iptables to open the port 3128. It does not seem to work. What is the correct solution ?
<imme> !foo
<MartinvDK> Aesop, it's like this: I followed a guide about installing nvidia-drivers, on help.ubuntu.com. I enabled the drivers by 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' - but now my xorg.conf has changed, so it says I have a ATI radeon 7900 or something.. and when I boot, it says "No screens found".. I have NO idea what to do
<ubotu> I know nothing about foo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> imme: dont play with the bot
<ardchoille> albacker: No, cli is Command Line Interface.. terminal or tty's
<imme> gnomefreak, Does it piss him off?
<gnomefreak> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<gregg__> imme: hey, that's MY factoid! :-))
<AthlonBIH> Does ubuntu support Wacom tablet?
<albacker> ardchoille, aha so you're kinda using a text-irc-client !? right ?
<davey_> I need to talk to someone who has influence in the linux community, I found a problem
<ardchoille> albacker: irssi all the way d00d :)
<mjr> AthlonBIH, dunno about all of them, but at least some.
<gnomefreak> davey_: speak
<imme> ardchoille, you'll hav to be registered and then given acces, I don't know how either of those work.(yet)...
<soundray> ubotu, foo is a metasyntactic variable which should be replaced with whatever makes sense in the context
<davey_> The forms won't let me talk about it since they don't seem to belive me, i hae proof
<MartinvDK> AthlonBIH, the old breezy did perfectly support my wacom.. the new dapper certainly NOT!
<albacker> ardchoille, hah :) so no more GUI for you ?!
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: Hey there :) Long time no see.
<imme> gregg__, It's in the about !ubotu page...
<davey_> amd64 has problems with linux certifiyed hardware
<davey_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219285
<davey_> I have more links if needed
<davey_> the hardware manufacturer is highly rated in the linux comunity
<imme> abuse !bot. :p
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: How's my favourite Linux user?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu supports 64bit fine its the restricted packages that are not supported
<gregg__> imme: oh, I must have missed that paragraph...
<davey_> gnoomefreek, please, it's not that
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: Playing on the balcony with his red wagon ;)
<imme> !tell imme !behaviour
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: ROFL!
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell imme !behaviour - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imme> !tell imme about behaviour
<davey_> gnomefreak, the oss dirivers from the company don't compile on amd64
<davey_> gnomefreak, this is a problem that many people have
<imme> gregg__, Just above "Advanced Factoid Manipulation"
<jjohn> 
<gregg__> imme: you can also query ubotu and stop spamming ;)
<gnomefreak> davey_: from what company?
<MartinvDK> imme: watch out.. someone is talking about spamming when I post 7 lines of code, now you are playing a lot woth that bot :P
<davey_> gnomefreak, I just want people to know, I need to tell people ralink
<technel_> 50 11 * * * /sbin/shutdown now should shutdown the computer at 11:50am every day automatically (in a crontab), right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<davey_> ralink cards
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@145.116.2.112]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<jjohn> helo all
<davey_> they company was recommended to me on the Linux channel, it also has been on multiple webapges
<Ropechoborra> Check this!! http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<Ropechoborra> Ntfs writing proyect
<Ropechoborra> =)
<gregg__> albacker: if I uderstand you correctly, you want another user to the able to use sudo?
<gnomefreak> davey_: again if you didnt get it from the main/universe/updates repos it is not supported by ubuntu
<davey_> my locked hred has many links
<gregg__> albacker: an existing user?
<davey_> gnomefreak, it is listed as supported
<gnomefreak> davey_: join #ubuntu-offtopic for a few mins please
<codecaine> its it ok to put files on a windows drive by smb?
<codecaine> ntfs
<albacker> gregg__, yes. i remember adding the user to sudo group. i didnt remember using usermod tho' [i might be wrong]  i think i used useradd or adduser.. :S
<jjohn>  Can some one please give me a clue on this irc thing howto receive a pvt msg and ow to talk to just one person
<Orbit45244> does Ubuntu work on Compaq computers?
<mjr> codecaine, using an ntfs filesystem remotely via smb is fine
<Infern0o> jjohn: you need to register with nickserv first
<gregg__> albacker: you can adjust the primary group with useradd/adduser
<roger21> is it possible to choose lilo instead of grub while installing the last ubuntu ?
<mjr> codecaine, linux doesn't need to know what the underlying filesystem is in that case
<roger21> (and how ?)
<Infern0o> jjohn: type /msg nickServ register help
<Orbit45244> because I'm having several problems with running Ubuntu from a Live CD.
<codecaine> cool
<albacker> gregg__, i think its addgroup user group..  :S thanks neway
<gregg__> albacker: but then, after the user has been created, you can add the user to more groups
<rubyphyte> has anyone setup mongrel under dapper drake?
<gregg__> albacker: works too :)
<skavenge> roger21: you can install it later but theres no option no
<albacker> =)
<Infern0o> jjohn, got it?
<lens_> this is a n00b question, what format does a movie file have to be in to burn a dvd?  What software is the best for conversion and quality... the easier the better.
<roger21> skavenge, ok thx
<MartinvDK> Well, looks like no one knows how to install nvidia-drivers..
<gregg__> lens_: mpeg2
<Orbit45244> does Ubuntu work on Compaq computers?
<Anticamper> use nero mate
<jjohn> inferno yes I think so ot sure what happening yet
<technel_> 50 11 * * * /sbin/shutdown now should shutdown the computer at 11:50am every day automatically (in a crontab), right?
<Anticamper> it is what i use to make dvd's
<roger21> MartinvDK, did you looked at plf ?
<gregg__> MartinvDK: open xorg.conf and replace "nv" with "nvidia"
<Anticamper> its realy user friendly
<cpk2> mpeg i think lens_ but you are going to need something that will burn in udf format to play it on most standard dvd players
<Infern0o> jjohn, you managed to register?
<MartinvDK> replacing nv with nvidia in xorg causes crash on boot
<Infern0o> jjohn, since that has to happen first before we can go on :)
<MartinvDK> plf?
<skavenge> Orbit45244: that question is so broad there's no answer 'compaq computers' come with tons of different hardware on them and have been around for decades
<LjL> technel_: i don't think the "shoutdown" command without parameters will shut down the system
<lens_> cpk2 and gregg__... Is there a program most people use?
<LjL> technel_: either use "halt", or give shutdown parameters, like i think "-H now"
<cpk2> lens_: sourceforge has all sorts of tools
<gregg__> MartinvDK: a hard freeze? pretty bad. what type of nvidia card do you have?
<ardchoille> technel_: shutdown -h now for shutdown and shutdown -r for reboot
<lens_> ok thanks guys.
<technel_> LjL, Actually, I did spell it correctly: "shutdown" and I gave it the parameter "now"
<MartinvDK> gregg__ nvidia Go 420 32mb
<jjohn> Inferno I must be reg as I have usr name and my box logs me in when I start gnome ex chat
<Ropechoborra> If i got a package in a web site, how can i use apt-get to download and install it directly
<gregg__> lens_: sorry, I don't know much about video DVD mastering on linux
<technel_> LjL, ardchoille, Oh, right -h for halt, thanks
<cpk2> dvdstyler looked pretty neat last time i looked at it, but you will need something to convert everything to mpeg2
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<gregg__> MartinvDK: these notebooks cards often seem to cause problems
<Infern0o> jjohn, ok so you are identified with nickserv...
<Orbit45244> skavenge: because I'm running on a Compaq Presario SR1610NX PC and I can't get past boot up because of the errors
<MartinvDK> gregg__ I guess.. :(
<gregg__> MartinvDK: you might want to play around with the AGP settings...
<cpk2> MartinvDK: you need to update the drives from console
<skavenge> Orbit45244: what error? you need to be more specific for someone to help you
<cpk2> drivers*
<jjohn> Inferno your name shows in a different colour  if I click it opens "'inferno" dialogue
<Infern0o> great
<Infern0o> that's private message :)
<MartinvDK> cpk2 how can I do that?
<Infern0o> jjohn, can you answer me?
<Infern0o> jjohn, in that box
<LjL> technel_ by the way, you probably couldn't care less about this, but i was thinking, maybe you'd also be interested in "apt-cache show nvram-wakeup"
<Orbit45244> skavenge: when I try to boot from my i386 Live CD, it gets to the "Adding Live CD User" then it goes to a black screen that says "Extracting Linux.... Ok, launching kernel" then the boot up stops.
<jjohn> Inferno you should have msg
<technel_> LjL, Sets the bios wake-up time? Sounds cool, I will check it out
<skavenge> Orbit45244: have you tried the 'check cd' option at initial bootup?
<gregg__> cpk2, doesn't dapper have the most recent drivers anyway?
<maxLF> Yo, can I run game controls in ubuntu?
<tuxtux> good night at all
<Orbit45244> skavenge: I don't need to because the MD5 signature for the .iso file is what it should be
<Infern0o> jjohn, let's continue there then ;,)
<HedgeMage> maxLF: You mean a control pad or joy stick?  (if so, yes)
<skavenge> Orbit45244: doesnt matter it might have burned incorrectly, how fast did you burn it? alot of people reccommend burning the livecd as slow as possible as its finicky
<ForeClosure> hmmm
<maxLF> HedgeMage: Do you have a list of ones that will run in ubuntu? :)
<Orbit45244> scavenge: okay.  Does it matter if USB 2.0 is enabled in the BIOS?  Because someone said that it did.
<HedgeMage> maxLF: There may be one somewhere, I don't know of one... I know that the ones my husband owns (both Logitech brand) work flawlessly though
<gregg__> maxLF: every controller that supports USB HID should work.
<skavenge> Orbit45244: i doubt it or havent heard of that .. your next option if the cd is to try and boot with some options turned off, like noacpi or ide=nodma in the grub menu
<gregg__> maxLF: sometimes it's printed on the box
<HedgeMage> maxLF: linux.strangegamer.com has good gaming info
<Orbit45244> grub menu?
<maxLF> HedgeMage, gregg__ , thanks
<imbrandon> maxLF, and ones that connect to db25 like converted snes too via gamecon modules work perfect
<gregg__> maxLF: you can also look for "compatible with mac osx"
<ForeClosure> how i wanna check Ubuntu security ?
<skavenge> Orbit45244: the initial menu at startup where you choose the like cd option, check cd, etc .. you can hit 'e' to edit
<Infern0o> !security
<ubotu> I know nothing about security - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> like=live
<maxLF> gregg__, So if it works in mac it will work in Linux? And if it connects to USB it will work?
<ForeClosure> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<cpk2> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MartinvDK> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MartinvDK> lol
<cpk2> !telinit
<MartinvDK> yeah roght
<ubotu> I know nothing about telinit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MartinvDK> right*
<cpk2> !telinit
<ForeClosure> how i wanna check Ubuntu's firewall ?
<MartinvDK> !linux = endless problems :(
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux = endless problems :( - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<technel_> I need to run a command that requires root in a user's crontab. Is it possible to somehow use sudo?
<cpk2> !runlevel
<ubotu> I know nothing about runlevel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gregg__> maxLF: no! not guaranteed... for USB there's a standard called human interface devices (HID) and every controller which follows this standard works virtually everywhere (windows, mac, linux) without special drivers
<polpak> Seriously you guys
<polpak> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<maxLF> gregg__, K thx dude
<gregg__> maxLF: vendors often announce HID compatible devices as "mac compatible"
<ForeClosure> !guide
<ubotu> I know nothing about guide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<polpak> gnomefreak: you wouldn't happen to know what the valid vga modes are for usplash? I've tried quite a few but it keeps saying they're invalid
<gnomefreak> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gnomefreak> it should be there
<polpak> ForeClosure: the guide is a at help.ubuntu.com
<polpak> gnomefreak: nope. I looked
<ForeClosure> thanks
<gnomefreak> polpak: than no
<gnomefreak> sorry
<polpak> gnomefreak: ok, no worries. I'll just keep guessing. I can't get anything on my lcd until X starts during boot
<zoidberg> guys i have a problem
<zoidberg> its with ogle
<zoidberg> where is the site where i can post the error messages i'm getting
<zoidberg> ?
<cpk2> anyone know how to get to init 3?
<zoidberg> u guys there?
<maxLF> gregg__, will this work in ubuntu? http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10040462&catid=14262#
<cpk2> sudo telinit 3 sets runlevel to 2 3
<MartinvDK> zoidberg, only 763 users here now, you can't expect an answer! Wait some hours! :D
<zoidberg> lol
<MartinvDK> zoidberg: you can post error messages at pastebin.org
<crimsun> cpk2: that's correct if you're referring to the output from ``runlevel'' after issuing ``sudo telinit 3''
<zoidberg> yeah
<MartinvDK> I learned that today, after posting 7 lines of code here, and it was called spamming :P
<MartinvDK> while everybody played with a bot, creating 20 lines/second
<cpk2> the problem is xserver is still running
<MartinvDK> ;)
<andy-> Anyone know what "perl -e "fork while fork" does?
<gregg__> maxLF: probably, yes. if it doesn't, you can return it. :)
<krism> andy-:  nothing good.
<crimsun> cpk2: that's correct. We don't play runlevel games in Debian-based distros (by default). Runlevels 2-5 are identical.
<andy-> krism: but what does it do?
<maxLF> gregg__, Okay, Thanks For All Your help, sorry I'm so inquisitive, I'm only 14. xD;;
<cpk2> crimsun: i see, so what if i want to close down xserver?
<krism> andy-: looks like it will spawn an infinite number of processes
<andy-> krism: ok thx.
<nentis> MartinvDK, you could use this in the future and paste the URL:
<nentis> http://rafb.net/paste/
<crimsun> cpk2: then you stop the display manager. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<cpk2> crimsun: you know the kde equivilent?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how do i uninstall grub from the command line?
<crimsun> cpk2: s/gdm/kdm/g
<gnomefreak> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get remove grub?
<technel_> I am trying to get a crontab to restart the computer. I added this, as root, to /etc/crontab: "3  18   * * *   root    shutdown -r now" so that it would restart at 7:03 PM system time, but nothing happened. Why?
<technel_> Also, is there anyw ay to use sudo in my user crontab?
<cpk2> crimsun: thanks
<Wiseguy> gnomefreak, that will remove it from my mbr as well? or wherever ubuntu installs grub too?
<gnomefreak> Wiseguy: no you asked to remove grub (i dont know linux command to clear mbr offhand) only remebers windows crap command
<jjohn> I am trying to install bcm43xx cutter into acer 500x laptop Iwconfig is returning "invalid access point" can any one help please
<gregg__> technel_: you can setup sudo to not ask for a password (dangerous)
<technel_> gregg__, Indeed, any other way?
<ForeClosure> which mail client should i use ?
<ForeClosure> i was using outlook express before ^^
<ForeClosure> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<ForeClosure> !mail client
<ubotu> I know nothing about mail client - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gregg__> technel_: sudo is quite versatile, so you could set it up in a way that only shutdown (or whatever commands you want) can be used without password
<ForeClosure> !evolution
<ubotu> I know nothing about evolution - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> technel_: /var/cron/tabs
<varsendaggr> hey is there a way to edit pdf's   with linux?
<cpk2> technel_: there a root file there?
<gregg__> technel_: man sudoers
<varsendaggr> gregg__, how do i setup a program to be run with sudo without haviing to use a password?
<Aesop> varsendaggr: OOo can edit PDF files
<varsendaggr> Aesop, you are kidding
<technel_> cparker, No, it doesn't exist
<Aesop> varsendaggr: Not the last time I checked?
<varsendaggr> wow
<gregg__> varsendaggr: you have to modify your sudoers file with visudo, but I don't know the exact syntax. man sudoers should explain it.
<Aesop> File > Save As > PDF
<technel_> gregg__, Very cool, will check out the man page
<zoidberg> alright guys
<varsendaggr> Aesop, what about opening a pdf?
<zoidberg> i have a problem with ogle the DVD player
<Aesop> varsendaggr: Should be able to do it
<zoidberg> it starts and i see the fbi warning in the cd and the another couple of screens
<Aesop> Just open it from within OOo Writer
<zoidberg> then it just crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> Hobo, here is a link on your lappy and getting the touchpad to work in Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.atnf.csiro.au/people/Chris.Phillips/Dell_Inspiron_1100.html
<zoidberg> here is the link on pastebin
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18397
<cpk2> technel_: you trying to do the script oout of anacron?
<ImWolf> ello
<ImWolf> im having some problems
<technel_> cpk2, No idea what anacron is, just want to restart the computer at the given time :(
<ImWolf> can anybody help me?
<zoidberg> hey guys can someone help me out with OGLE dvd player crashing
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18397
<ForeClosure> hmmm
<ForeClosure> except using cedega to run windows application (games) what else ? (for gaming)
<gregg__> zoidberg: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages  -- install libdvdcss
<varsendaggr> ForeClosure, you can get games like quake and others
<cpk2> technel_: /etc/cron.d/anacron
<Jack_Sparrow> ForeClosure: For fps games try sauerbraten
<jjohn> can anyone help me with my wlan setup/config please
<ForeClosure> varsendaggr: im playing eve , gw and wow
<ForeClosure> i wanna run those games in ubuntu
<LjL> technel_: restart the computer? i think just using reboot instead of shutdown (or shutdown -r) on the same crontab entry you gave before should work...?
<varsendaggr> ForeClosure, then use cedega
<zukalk> javiolo: forgot to mention that everything's working now. thanks! ;)
<varsendaggr> there is no other way
<Jack_Sparrow> ForeClosure: there are some special loaders for running some fps games like Serious Sam and warsow
<ForeClosure> T_T cost money
<ImWolf> can anyone help me with modem configuration?
<hosler> So im trying to install the new version of Ubuntu on my laptop, but the CD is taking a LONG time to load anything and eventually freezes. Is there anyway I can install without X and booting to the live cd?
<varsendaggr> ImWolf, don't bother get highspeed
<Sub> hosler, use the alternative install cd
<LjL> hosler: use the alternate cd
<Sub> or jus upgrade online
<cpk2> varsendaggr: high speed uses a modem too
<hosler> how and where
<Sub> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<technel_> LjL, Well, the truth is actually that I want to shut it down, but for testing purposes I am using shutdown -r to reboot
<varsendaggr> cpk2 not a win modem
<LjL> technel_: ah ok. anyway, is the method we talked about above not working?
<Jack_Sparrow> varsendaggr: What type of modem?
<technel_> LjL, But for some reason "3  18   * * *   root    shutdown -r now" didn't work in /etc/crontab
<ImWolf> varsendaggr i wish
<LjL> technel_: hmm you'd probably need to run  kill -s 1 `pidof cron`   to make cron re-read the crontab
<ImWolf> i could
<crogue5> are there complications with adding KDE to Ubuntu ? and is it enough to not recommend doing it?
<bimberi> !kde
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu has done it for you
<gnomefreak> crogue5: its not an issue
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<ImWolf> who can at least read what is happening to me
<LjL> technel_: oh by the way, i didn't notice before, but you're missing a *
<gregg__> crogue5: it isn't a problem at all
<crogue5> Jack_Sparrow, i dont want to re-install
<Jack_Sparrow> then follow the bot
<crogue5> ok thanks, it's kubuntu-desktop right?
<LjL> technel_: no you're not
<Jack_Sparrow> kde desktop
<cpk2> technel_: do you have a /etc/cron.d/anacron ?
<crogue5> thanks
<LjL> cpk2: why should he use anacron since he just want to shutdown at a given time? :-?
<bimberi> ImWolf: tell the channel what you've tried and what problems you're having.  Hopefully someone can help
<technel_> cpk2, yes
<cpk2> doesnt anacron run as rott?
<recon0> Does anyone know of a poker game for linux? I can't find one
<cpk2> root even
<LjL> cpk2: it probably does, but so does cron
<jrib> recon0: apt-cache search poker
<LjL> recon0: or even apt-cache show sillypoker, which is possibly the only one that's not really video-poker
<Jack_Sparrow> recon0:  there is one... try Kpoker?
<jjohn> Anyone can help me with wireless
<jjohn> Ca any one hell
<ForeClosure> so .. if anytime i wanna compile / install any software
<jjohn> p n
<Jack_Sparrow> Not if it is broadcom
<ForeClosure> i just use *sudo* rite ?
<gregg__> ForeClosure: usually, you only need it for the "make install" step after compiling the software
<LjL> ForeClosure: hm? well no, sudo doesn't have anything to do with compiling, except you do need it to install stuff outside of your home directory. but sudo itself just gives you root (administrator) privileges
<recon0> Ok.
<ForeClosure> ok
<jjohn> It is Broadcom Air force one
<technel_> LjL, One more time. 27 18 * * * root  shutdown -r now in /etc/crontab should restart the system at 7:28 PM every day, right?
<motorsep> hello
<motorsep> I am new to Linux world and I feel like I am ready to install it on my PC :)
<LjL> technel_: no, it'll restart it at 6:27pm. but besides that, yeah, i think it should
<XiXaQ> motorsep, congratulations :)
<gregg__> technel_: 6:28 pm. but why do you need to reboot every day?
<motorsep> XiXaQ, thanks :)
<ucordes> i can't receive dcc sends with my xchat
<LjL> technel_: but make sure you restart cron (kill -1 `pidof cron`) to make it apply
<ucordes> anybody knows something?
<XiXaQ> motorsep, how long have you been involved?
<motorsep> XiXaQ, I am choosing between Ubuntu, Kubuntu and SUSE..
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<motorsep> XiXaQ, involved where?
<_JECKEL_> why is Xchat so different and crappy now?
<technel_> LjL, gregg__, No, it is 0-23 for the hour and 0-59 for the minute
<gnomefreak> _JECKEL_: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<LjL> technel_: yeah, and hour 18 is 6pm
<AlexHess> is there any lightweight dnsd that uses resolve.conf and hosts for looking up names?
<_JECKEL_> ah..
<_JECKEL_> X-chat gnome
<_JECKEL_> hmm
<gnomefreak> _JECKEL_: that would be why
<motorsep> XiXaQ, ?
<gnomefreak> _JECKEL_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<XiXaQ> motorsep, well, ubuntu and kubuntu is basically the same system, only using different window managers. You can, for instance, convert ubuntu to kubuntu with a few commands, and vice versa.
<technel_> _JECKEL_, Yeah, seriously, get rid of that crap and get the regular xchat, much better
<LjL> technel_: 0=midnight, 1=1am, ...
<gnomefreak> _JECKEL_: it should remove xchat-gnome adn install xchat
<_JECKEL_> I did have normal x-chat
<ImWolf> who can at least read what is happening to me
<XiXaQ> motorsep, have you tried the systems yet?
<_JECKEL_> I have NO idea why my original x-chat dissapeared
<motorsep> XiXaQ, would I have to download KDE for Ubuntu?
<LjL> technel_: also for the minute -- minute "27" is 27, minutes *always* start from 0, not just in crontab :o)
<gregg__> motorsep: apt-get will download it for you
<_JECKEL_> I mean honestly..can anybody tell me why that may have happened?
<technel_> LjL, 0-23 so on a 24-hour scale 7pm would be 19 (12+7), so 19-1=18?
<gnomefreak> motorsep: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> _JECKEL_: Did you do an upgrade?
<cpk2> and uninstall gnome problem
<ImWolf>  who can at least read what is happening to me
<motorsep> ahh.. ok. thank you guys.
<cpk2> they can cause problems with each other, they arent very good friends
<gregg__> motorsep: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: dapper pulled xchat-gnome
<technel_> LjL, What am I doing wrong here?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: its no longer default package
<Jack_Sparrow> ahhh
<_JECKEL_> yeah..but I had it after the upgrade o.O
<LjL> technel_: uhm? yes 7pm = 19, and 6pm = 18.  5pm = 17, 4pm=16, 3pm=15, 2pm=14, 1pm=13, midday=12  --  just what in the US is called "military time"
<XiXaQ> motorsep, yes. It's done automatically though. If you're in Ubuntu, you can type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and all the software will be downloaded and installed automatically either from the cd/dvd or from the net.
<gnomefreak> i wanna say it was around flight 4 that it was pulled
<ucordes> how can i configure my firefox browser to take irc links?
<technel_> LjL, Yeah, I live in the US
<Jack_Sparrow> How do you ninstall gnome from Kubuntu after installing KDE
<motorsep> XiXaQ, I have XP installed under NTFS and prior it's installation, I made another partition for Linux (20 Gb)
<Jack_Sparrow> Uninstall
<gnomefreak> uninstall?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Frem> I have an 800mb folder filled with files with corrupted file-names in my wastebasket. And it's owned by root. How do I delete it?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove libgtk
<LjL> technel_: your computer says it's 19:32 where you live, right now
<technel_> LjL, Military time it is 19:32:19, so if everything in unix starts with 0 instead of 1, you subtract one, so it is 18:31:18, right?
<gnomefreak> maybe a --purge too
<skavenge> is there an apt-get command to install the latest intel 686 kernerl and headers?
<XiXaQ> motorsep, did you know that you can boot Ubuntu directly from the cdrom?
<cpk2> Frem: rm -rf?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: warning that will remove xfce also if installed
<LjL> technel_: no. military time *itself* start with zero, and it is the *same* as the crontab time
<motorsep> XiXaQ, Yeah. But I would rather have it on HDD :)
<Frem> cpk2, I can't find my wastebasket folder
<LjL> technel_: 0 is midnight in military time and/or crontab, 12 is midday
<Jack_Sparrow> do I need to uninstal gnome to add kde
<technel_> LjL, Ohh
<gnomefreak> skavenge: what does uname -r say?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: no
<XiXaQ> motorsep, ok then. :) Just so you know it isn't nessasary.
<technel_> LjL, Wow...
<motorsep> XiXaQ, so I have XP on one partition and 20Gb free partition for Linux. Can Ubuntu instalation damage my XP partition?
<test> hiya again
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: you choose from login screen
<Frem> cpk2, It's on the desktop, but I can't find it in a terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw do I start up in KDE and not GNome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool thanks
<LjL> technel_: and i don't see why "32" should become "31"... do hours start at minute number "1" on your clock? they start at "0" on mine :o)
<bimberi> nope
<gregg__> motorsep: it won't if you install it correctly
<redcard> God, I love how far linux has come in three years
<gnomefreak> 3 years?
<skavenge> gnomefreak: 2.6.15-26-386
<redcard> gnomefreak: Yep.
<jjohn> imwolf did you get that
<motorsep> gregg__, o_O that is what I am affraid of :) I don't want to loose my data
<Jack_Sparrow> redcard, aint it amazing
<ImWolf> what?
<redcard> I've not put linux on a desktop since I got my mac.  A little over two years ago
<ImWolf> the prv?
* bimberi is lagging badly, that 'nope' might have been badly placed :|
<gnomefreak> skavenge: latest kernel is 2.6.15-26-686 would be the one you want yopu can get it in synaptic
<gregg__> motorsep: you "just" have to choose the right option while partitioning
<redcard> I never thought I'd love the fact that I didn't have to use the console once during install
<mumbles> im going to try and go to sleep
<mumbles> nn all
<XiXaQ> motorsep, well, in a way. If WinXP is on disk1 and Ubuntu is installed on disk2, then Ubuntu will overwrite the bootsector of disk1. However, Ubuntu will let create a new menu for you, so you can choose to boot WinXP or Ubuntu when you turn on your machine.
<skavenge> gnomefreak: thank you what about headers?
<gregg__> motorsep: it's best if you have some free, unpartitioned space on the hd prior to installation
<gnomefreak> redcard: its been longer than 3 years since gui frontends hit
<bla|patrick> hi
<bla|patrick> good morning
<ImWolf> jjohn im VERY noob in linux
<jjohn> Imwolf there is a pppconfig in terminal follow that and then to start your session just "sudo pon"
<Jack_Sparrow> good evening
<gnomefreak> skavenge: same place
<bla|patrick> !mozilla-mplayer 3.2*
<ubotu> I know nothing about mozilla-mplayer 3.2* - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<test> bla|patrick: hiya
<ImWolf> jjohn look at priv
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<skavenge> nice okay
<gnomefreak> !mplayer > bla|patrick
<XiXaQ> motorsep, however, if you wanted to overwrite it again, to let Windows have back the bootsector, you can simply run fdisk /mbr from ms-dos, if you have a win98 boot cd for instance.
<bla|patrick> gnomefreak: no... i am looking for built 3.21 and higher
<bla|patrick> cant find any packages
<motorsep> gregg__, yeah, that's what I have.. E: drive for 20Gb - that's how it's showing up in Xp now..
<bla|patrick> hi test :)
<motorsep> XiXaQ, ic..
<gnomefreak> bla|patrick: ubuntu doesnt have it please read the page on compiling mplayer they might list a link for you
<bla|patrick> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Try " sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts " ( multiverse must be enabled see !repos ).
<jjohn> imwolf  OK go to private
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ImWolf> jjohn ok
<gregg__> motorsep: I'd delete this partition and start the installation. there will be an option "use free space", choose it and everything should work out without losing data
<bla|patrick> that wiki entry is empty
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<test> silly question: if i change just an icon for a device it will not mess up the device working right?
<bla|patrick> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ImWolf> jjohn im there
<XiXaQ> motorsep, remember though. I don't know what you're used to, but when you have the Ubuntu CD, you don't have to be OSless. :) You can always boot Ubuntu Live, connect to the internet and seek help if you need it. Comforting, isn't it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> motorsep: it is best to leave it as unpartitioned space, let the install program set up the swap partition and the Ubuntu partition, just tell it to use ann unallocated space
<bla|patrick> in that wiki is not even an entry for mplayer and compiling
<Jack_Sparrow> all
<jjohn> Imwolf no pvt msg are here did you register
<ImWolf> jjohnno
<ImWolf> jjohn no
<motorsep> XiXaQ, last time I attempted to install Kubuntu (previous release), installation would freeze on me :/ DVD image was downloaded from the Net. So I didn't even get to choose where I am going to install it.. Neither I was able to load LiveCD (again I downloaded it and burnt it through Nero) :/
<technel> LjL, It works :D Thanks!
<bla|patrick> and there is a minor problem... i have absolutly no idea how to compile :|
<jjohn> Imwolf I do not tink you can pm till you register
<gnomefreak> bla|patrick: go to mplayer.com (or whatever their site is) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<Infern0o> lmwolf: you have to register in order to be able to reply ;)
<ImWolf> jjohn can u give ur msn by priv?
<ImWolf> Infern0o tx
<Infern0o> lmwolf: type: /msg nickServ register and /msg nickServ help
<gregg__> bla|patrick: you don't need to compile anything to get mplayer
<ImWolf> ok
<redcard> Anybody notice that vnc is really slow in Dapper?
<Eclipse_GSX> yea
<jjohn> inferno can you please help imwolf to deal with this??
<Eclipse_GSX> i hate that shit
<Infern0o> sure jjohn, np
<bla|patrick> gregg__: i need the mplayer plugin version 3.21 to enable streams in opera
<XiXaQ> motorsep, now, you have an easier way to check the medium before you start installation. I'd go about it this way: burn the Ubuntu CD. Reboot. Check the medium in the menu (I think it's the last item in the list, but you'll find it). If it's ok, boot into live. You'll install directly from the running desktop system.
<gregg__> bla|patrick: oh, ok
<ImWolf> ready
<redcard> Though.. setting up mt-daapd for itunes sharing to my mac laptop was sweet
<bla|patrick> in the repos is 3.17.whatever
<Infern0o> lmwolf, ok, you identified yourself?
<ImWolf> yes
<interferon> i'd like a custom application to start whenever my webserver starts.  where can i find information on writing simple initscripts?
<motorsep> XiXaQ, ok. thanks. I'll try.
<motorsep> XiXaQ, is Ubuntu better than SUSE?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Infern0o> lmwolf, ok then let's continue in pm :)
<XiXaQ> motorsep, besides, then, you already know that you have a working desktop system, which makes it alot easier to fix problems. You could even ask someone to install the system _for_ you, using remote desktop :)
<bla|patrick> its different
<bla|patrick> but better?
* mshiltonj pulls hair out.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes better
<redcard> I think it's better because it is free.
<redcard> In all senses
<Jack_Sparrow> interferon: what type of custom app/script
<interferon> Jack_Sparrow, a lisp application.  i just need it to be started automatically with my web server
<Jack_Sparrow> We are down to 750 users in here, quick go wake your neighbors
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<DayDreame> hi, i'd like to install ubuntu on a reiserfs partition, it's important NOT TO LOSE the data on the existing partition
<test> Jack_Sparrow: too far to walk
<Jack_Sparrow> Same here
<Frem> DayDreame, Then back up the data on the other partition.
<mshiltonj> on Dapper, flash sound was flaky, but working -- at least recently. Suddenly (after routine updates?) flash sound stopped working entirely. I've searched and searched. Done aoss, done esddsp, etc.  Has anyone else reported flash sound on dapper suddenly not working when it previously was??
<Infern0o> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<DayDreame> Frem, impossible, too large don't have that much space
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: IF you have a backup then not to worry ever.  No backup.. it is only a matter of time before it or any system will crash
<XiXaQ> motorsep, very hard to say. Actually, it's very easy for me to say.. Yes, it is. However, most GNU/Linux distributions, or distros, use the same software components. Very much a matter of taste. But I'd say Ubuntu is better.
<Infern0o> !drivers
<bla|patrick> i dont get that compiling
<ubotu> I know nothing about drivers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bla|patrick> sorry
<Infern0o> !driver
<ubotu> I know nothing about driver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bla|patrick> could someone help me
<DayDreame> what options must i follow in the install menu
<Frem> DayDreame, It's not impossible. Go buy a couple USB hard disks if your data is that important.
<XiXaQ> motorsep, where are you from?
<gregg__> flash sucks anyway. macromedia's support is just BAD. they don't even support windows 64-bit - and won't for a longer time
<Infern0o> !modem > ImWolf
<test> adobe......<snicker>
<gregg__> and no flash8 for linux
<DayDreame> i've tried manually partitionnh HD, and i don't change anything in the partitioning, and then i make sure "format partition" sin't selected
<Jack_Sparrow> There is NO excuse for not having a backup.. NONE... Just because you have too much stuff does not mean you dont need to protect it.
<gregg__> test: ah whatever. it has gotten even worse with adobe IMHO :)
<DayDreame> will that guarantee that it won't mess with the partitioning table?
<gregg__> I hope gnash will turn out to be usable
<test> gregg__: yes it has. that's why i snickered
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: Never a guarantee when resizing partitions...
<DayDreame> no resising
<DayDreame> i just want to install ubuntu on a reiserfs partition, without the contents being destroyed
<Jack_Sparrow> If you have unallocated space then that is all you need, the installer will use all unallocated space to create your swap and linux partition..
<gregg__> DayDreame: at least with breezys partitioner it was possible, I don't know about dapper
<gemidjy_> how do I make a certain folder a repository for apt-get ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: DO you already have a reiserfs partition with data on it that you dont want to lose?
<Infern0o> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<crogue5> a friend resized his ntfs 2 nights ago and installed dapper with out any problems
<teimu> how do i give a file executable status?
<crogue5> chmod +x
<DayDreame> Jack_Sparrow yup
<LjL> gemidjy_: it's not quite that simple, repositories are not simply random folders... but there are tools that can help you set them up
<teimu> thats right...chmod. couldnt think of it
<crogue5> :)
<gemidjy_> LjL: any howto ?
<philuk86> chmod 755 file
<DayDreame> as well as a swapt and boot partitions that i pretend to share with gentoo
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: I would suggest against trying that
<DayDreame> share/replace
<GarretS> Anyone here willing to help me with wine?
<AstroKing> I've got Ubuntu installed in Virtual PC 2004.  Sound is now working, as is internet.  However, it won't let me install any updates.  It fails to find any of the repositories.  Anyone know of a fix?
<DayDreame> than you wouldn't suggest it heh
<motorsep> XiXaQ, Texas
<motorsep> XiXaQ, why?
<Aesop> Woops... shoulda backed up my Xorg.conf, now I can't remember how I had dual monitors setup
<Jack_Sparrow> Not if it was my data on that drive.. New drives are way to cheap to risk it
<XiXaQ> motorsep, perhaps we have a Local Community there. You might want to hook up with them.
<DayDreame> Jack_Sparrow how's that? i backed up the gentoo dirs in a separate directory shouldn't interfeer
<AstroKing> Anyone know how to get updates working in VPC?
<Aesop> ER, crud. What command-line editor is included by default on Ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> gemidjy_, check /etc/apt/sources.list you can add sites there.
<Aesop> Emacs isn;t. >_<
<DayDreame> if i get it working i won't be booting gentoo anymore
<skavenge> Aesop: nano
<motorsep> XiXaQ, how can I find out where is it (community)?
<Aesop> Thanks
<gemidjy_> XiXaQ: naah, I dont ask that
<gregg__> Aesop: ed
<LjL> gemidjy_: i dunno. but try "apt-cache search apt repository" or "apt-cache search deb repository" or "apt-cache show reprepro" for some software
<gemidjy_> LjL: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<GarretS> AstroKing: No one is listening to either of us
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: Feel free to go for it..  You know my opinion.  The fact that you are flying with no backup, and multiple windows and linux installs is not for the timid or noob..
<bla|patrick> that tutorial says i should download plugins
<bla|patrick> but what do i have to do with them
<AstroKing> yeah i know, Garret
<AstroKing> just figured i'd try here before i post on the forums
<GarretS> Can someone listen to AstroKing??? He has a very important question....  I think!
<gregg__> Aesop: remember, ed is teh standard unix text editor! (-:
<DayDreame> Jack_Sparrow basically i want to know that the ubuntu installer won't mess with my partitions, let alone format them, unless i ask for it to
<LjL> gemidjy_: cool. that article also reminded me of apt-move, which isn't found with the searches i suggested, but which still is probably among the most useful candidates for software you can try
<AstroKing> I'm having trouble installing updates in 6.06 in VPC 2004.  Anyone know how to get it working?  Internet works fine, but updates don't.
<Jack_Sparrow> GarretS: Why do people install a realy good OS then trash it trying to run emulators and their old programs that will never work as well emulated as they do in their native environment
<NineTeen67Comet>  I know I need to change something to allow my access to my server to work on cups (normally https://localhost:631 ) .. I need to access my server through my network but https://192.168.0.2:631 isn't working .. help? (The server is running Ubuntu-Server 6.06) ..
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: it does nothing you dont ask it to do
<test> what is vpc?
<Infern0o> gregg__: i love nano too though :)
<GarretS> Virtual PC
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: setup a 10 gig partition and install to that..
<gregg__> Infern0o: too much bloat!
<GarretS> Jack_Sparrow: I don't want to use windoze though, so I am using wine
<Infern0o> gregg__: bloat?
<test> hmmm is that a milolahdie thingy? ya know those other guys with the active x and stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> SAME DIFFERENCE
<Infern0o> gregg__: garbage? :)
<gregg__> Infern0o: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bloat
<Infern0o> gregg__: thx :)
<DayDreame> Jack_Sparrow i got scared because i didn't change anything and it said it would proceed to write the partition table, which i don't want altered. i hope it won't change anything if i haven't asked it to, i just specified the swap and root partitions
<teimu> what do i do to open .bin files?
<jjohn> Any body help with Broadcom
<ardchoille> I figured out how to get the Run Dialog to popup via a command/menu item:  gnome-panel-control --run-dialog
<test> jjohn: What kind of broadcom?
<AstroKing> I'm assuming nobody here uses Virtual PC 2004 or has any experience fixing updates that won't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> DayDreame: Third and last time... I do NOT recommend it..
<Infern0o> gregg__: ic, a good example would be azureus? :)
<ankan> guys, I just got an Ipod Nano and I want to use it on dapper...is rhythmbox a good equivalent of ITunes....if it is r there any issues I need to be aware of?
<bla|patrick> could someone explain me how to add that site to my repos
<bla|patrick> i may find there a new deb with taht mplayer plugin
<gregg__> Infern0o: yes, or openoffice
<XiXaQ> motorsep, there is a Ubuntu community in Austin, texas..
<bimberi> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<bla|patrick> http://www.artfiles.org
<LjL> teimu: in the dir where the file resides, change their mode to executable (chmod +x filename), and "./filename"
<gregg__> Infern0o: I wasn't really serious, calling nano bloatware, though :)
<teimu> thanks LjL
<LjL> teimu: also, if that's a program you're trying to install, make very sure there is not a ready-made Ubuntu package instead of that .bin
<motorsep> XiXaQ, nice :) is there a web address of it?
<XiXaQ> motorsep, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<Infern0o> gregg__: you can't call it fatware :PPP
<jjohn> test I just installed broadcom cutter 43xx and it nearly works iwconfig is giving me an invalid access point message
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone talking about me
<teimu> there a google earth package?
<gregg__> DayDreame: I wouldn't do something like that without backups
<XiXaQ> motorsep, actually, there are several in Texas...
<AstroKing> Guess I'll try somewhere else that can help, thanks anyway.
<test> jjohn: why noyty use ndiswrapper? It'll take 5 minutes if that.
<Jack_Sparrow> google earth bin works fine in Ubuntu here
<motorsep> XiXaQ, ok. got it . thanks a bunch!
<gregg__> hard drives are so damn cheap these days, DAMN cheap! :-)
<Infern0o> hell yeah :)
<Jack_Sparrow> 200 gig was $50 after rebate
<LjL> teimu: no. at least i don't think one has been made available
<teimu> ok...then im good to go
<jjohn> test do I need to unistall or just blunder on over top NOOB
<Jack_Sparrow> teimu:  google earth bin works fine in Ubuntu here
<XiXaQ> motorsep, you're welcome. :)
<test> jjohn: NOOB?
<teimu> Jack_Sparrow, likewise
<redcard> It'd be pretty cool if Google Earth worked on PPC Linux
<jjohn> new user not too familiar with terminal as yet done a few apt things
<Neg127> whas the initial release of the desktop cd a live cd, o just the dvd version?
<Aesop> Anyone know how to configure dual monitors under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> redcard: DOnt they have a mac version?
<Aesop> Can't seem to find the topic on the forums, I know it's there somewhere
<Infern0o> !monitor
<ubotu> I know nothing about monitor - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Infern0o> too bad :)
<Aesop> Hah, found it
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run, the wife just got home
<Aesop> It was on the Gentoo Wiki, no wonder I couldnt find it =D
<test> Oh. I set up my broadcom with ndis wrapper in 5 minutes. it works like a dream.
<test> mines a 1470 in a dell 1300
<jjohn> test did you follow a howto? if so where is it?
<Infern0o> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Infern0o> ;)
<Infern0o> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<test> jjohn: I found a message post I'll post you the link if you like.
<gregg__> test: can you point me to a working driver? the one I took straight from the windows installation didn't work (ubuntu reported 'invalid driver'). strangely, exactly the same windows driver works with freebsd ndis
<gregg__> s/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/
<recon0> I have a .patch file I'm supposed to apply to xscreensaver. How can I apply it?
<jjohn> <test>.It was posted on the board just before your reply thank you
<distanceisdeath> Hello everyone
<Infern0o> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<distanceisdeath> my computer has been off for several days and when ubuntu starts up it cannot get past the "Mounting root file system"
<digitalslave> why is it that ubuntu cannot open games in full screen?
<digitalslave> the last kernel update did until i updated yet again yesterday
<test> jjohn: I got my drivers from dell directly and they work great
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I'm trying to get samba up and running in a Ubuntu-server (and #ubuntu-server is dead) .. although samba seems to start fine .. smbclient -L localhost -U% leads to smbclient not found .. help? (I'm ultimately wanting printer sharing)
<assssss> omfg
<assssss> i am so cool
<digitalslave> examples of games that do not work in full screen : quake 3 - enemy territory - warzone 2000
* Ropechoborra Adios
<digitalslave> with nvidia 5600 256 and nvidia drivers
<Bon_ez> hey all, I just removed a 85gb fat32 partition and then reformatted it as ext3, i have mounted it but I can not write to it, only read. any ideas?
<jjohn> test I got my machine from acer
<Aesop> What's the GLX gears command?
<Aesop> glx-gears -fps?
<NineTeen67Comet> Aesop: glxgears
<test> oh then you can probably get working drivers from the acer webpage?
<digitalslave> -info
<NineTeen67Comet> oops .. I don't know why the fpm isn't showing up .. usually it does.
<distanceisdeath> My ubuntu cannot get past startup. what should i do?
<Bon_ez> hey all, I just removed a 85gb fat32 partition and then reformatted it as ext3, i have mounted it but I can not write to it, only read. any ideas?
<Infern0o> Bon_ez are you sure you made it ext3? since that sounds a lot like you formatted it to ntfs ;)
<Infern0o> !spam
<ubotu> I know nothing about spam - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bon_ez> Infern0o: it's def ext3. it even has a lost+found folder
<digitalslave> just use -info switch to get fps in term
<Aesop> NineTeen67Comet; Know what the command is that reports FPS?
<Aesop> Right
<gregg__> Bon_ez: you have to adjust the permissions to be able to write to it as a user
<Bon_ez> gregg__: how do I do this?
<Infern0o> Bon_ez: have you checked the size of your new drive, and how much space you have left?
<gregg__> Bon_ez: chown/chmod
<Bon_ez> Infern0o: yes it has 80gb free.
<NineTeen67Comet> Aesop: I dunno .. I'm dumbfounded on this one ..
<Infern0o> Bon_ez: it seems like gregg will be able to aid you better then i ;)
<Bon_ez> gregg__: i have done "sudo chown myuser.mygroup /mountpoint" and also "sudo chmod 777 /mountpoint"
<gregg__> Bon_ez: try sudo chown <username> /dir/to/it
<jjohn> test the last time I went ot Acer I got the run around I will read the howto that inferferno just posted loks like I can blacklist my bcm drivers and ndiswrapper them
<Aesop> NineTeen67Comet; NP
<Bon_ez> and i still can not write to it
<ckknight> Has anybody here gotten fglrx to work with an ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M?
<digitalslave> are you on live cd Bon_ez ?
<test> jjohn: that is what i did. the post i read was more concise but it should work fine.
<Bon_ez> digitalslave: nope, normal install
<digitalslave> hrm
<gregg__> Bon_ez: sounds strange
<NineTeen67Comet> Bon_ez: try sudo chown -R yourname:yourgroup directory ...
* NineTeen67Comet might be lower case -r ... 
<Bon_ez> NineTeen67Comet: ok 2 secs
<digitalslave> ne -R
<gregg__> Bon_ez: chmod 777 would even allow anyone to do anything!
<digitalslave> i mean no -R capital
<jjohn> Test  OK then I will give it a try then report any probs here tommorrow if needed
* NineTeen67Comet the R makes it recursive, so all in that directory be effected .. w/out the -R it's just what ever you tossed the command on .. 
<Bon_ez> gregg__: yeah nobody else uses my machine, it's just a home desktop pc with 1 user account :)
<test> jjohn: okay if i can help i will certainly try. good luck
<digitalslave> so no one else with full screen problems?
<skavenge> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Bon_ez> NineTeen67Comet: thanks for your help, that fixed it :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Cool .. I was bout to say if that didn't work, then we could play with your fstab ..
<digitalslave> anyone know of a way to revert to the older kernel and where to get it
<digitalslave> before yesterdays update
<gregg__> Bon_ez: the partition wasn't empty? :)
<jjohn> Bye all I am going to play with my ndiswrapper!!!
<Fjodor> digitalslave: The old kernel should still be available as a boot option
<Bon_ez> gregg__: yeah it was empty but it had a lost+found folder on it
<NineTeen67Comet> digitalslave: you "should" be able to install it via synaptic and make sure it's correctly selected in /boot/grub/menu.lst after the install ..
<test> Infern0o: thanks. it dont mean much to me though. i know who i am. :)
<Fjodor> digitalslave: And you could remove the new one via synaptic and remove completely option
<digitalslave> Fjodor i thought so but didnt know if it just replaced the version cause i didnt have to upgrade my drivers with that kernel update
<digitalslave> Fjodor sounds like it would break crap :)
<gregg__> Bon_ez: or, maybe you adjusted the permissions before mounting the new fs?
* NineTeen67Comet off to fight with samba/cups and my headless server .. still .. 
<Fjodor> digitalslave: No, actually the system keeps track of all kernels installed, and removing one doesn't break anything
<digitalslave> bigger problem is why does ubuntu not allow fullscreen mode?
<gregg__> Bon_ez: I'd really like to sort out what the culprit was in this case
<Bon_ez> gregg__: nah i created a new mountpoint and called it /d but i just didn't set the permissions from the looks of things
<Bon_ez> gregg__: the -R fixed it
<XiXaQ> Ubuntu Translation teams have a channel?
<redcard> Anyone know of a video jukebox program?
<digitalslave> only thing thats dfferent from boot was kernel image
<Fjodor> digitalslave: but the old one was still there as an option, right?
<Bon_ez> gregg__: now to copy the ~70gig of data back across from the samba share on another pc... :/
<digitalslave> gonna check in a sec
<cius> finally, I have a WM with a borderless option
<digitalslave> checking some things in synaptic first
<assssss> Hi, i need help to find VLC media player but I can't find it in Synaptic?
<digitalslave> all other kernels would not allow the full screen either - was totally exstatic when it worked with that one
<Infern0o> assssss: apt-get install vlc ;)
<cius> assssss, not sure, but you might need the universe repos...
<digitalslave> you dont have all the repositories assssss
<Fjodor> digitalslave: If you remove the new one, you will be prompted to upgrade, though. You should just uncheck the kernel on future upgrades, until you want it upgraded
<Infern0o> true
<bimberi> assssss: have a look under Applications -> Add/Remove... - make sure 'Show unsupported applications' is checkec
<digitalslave> true that Fjodor
<bimberi> *checked
<digitalslave> just miffs me cause ive never had this problem with any distro ive ran
<Fjodor> digitalslave: What is this fullscreen you talk about?
<Infern0o> :o
<digitalslave> quake 3 - enemy territory - warzone 2000 will not open in fullscreen when told to
<Infern0o> !fullscreen
<ubotu> I know nothing about fullscreen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Fjodor> digitalslave: Ok. Thought something completely different
<Infern0o> meh
<digitalslave> it did finally for one kernel out of like 8 then i upgrade kernel again and it doesnt work fullscreen anymore
<test> i think there is a problem somewhere in the current update personally
<Fjodor> digitalslave: You _could_ just make yourself boot the working one everytime. There is probably something that can be done with menu.lst and update-grub, but I wouldn't know. Read the comments in it
<echobinary> which would you prefer: P3 500MHz, or a Celeron 600MHz
<Se7h> http://suindara.ubuntupt.org/ is up with new url :)
<Infern0o> P3!!!
<digitalslave> ok gonna reboot and see if its still in the boot list - yeah ive messed with that stuff before but would like to stay current and solve the actual problem
<digitalslave> brb
<echobinary> even though the P3 has a slower clock speed?
<Infern0o> jah
<echobinary> why?
<Infern0o> google: pentium vs celeron
<Infern0o> :-)
<echobinary> ok
<vinboy> what is the difference between main restricted universe multiverse?
<Fjodor> vinboy: It's levels of association with the core distro. Restricted is stuff they can't include by default, universe is sort of experimental, and multiverse even more so
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Bentley333> anyone around that can help me with a software raid on 6.06?
<vdepizzol> how I boot ubuntu from NTLDR?
<bimberi> vinboy: that first link from ubotu (above) explains things
<vinboy> thanks
<digitalslave> neither 25 or 26 will go fullscreen anymore - totally pissed
<Saxywolf> In Windows, I would simply run the WAMP server, and then it would be "on". Is there an easy way to setup a similar install on a standard Ubuntu install?
<vdepizzol> how I boot ubuntu from NTLDR?
<hawkaloogie> Saxywolf, xampp iirc
<MTecknology> What should I use to open a .db file?
<digitalslave> why would you vdepizzol ?
<digitalslave> depends on what you want to do with it MTecknology
<Saxywolf> thx hawkaloogie
<MTecknology> I'm using it for a factoid databse
<Vann> how can I view the wireless connections active near me?
<XiXaQ> hmm, I'm trying to sign the code of conduct. I don't have a secret gpg key, however. How do I make one?
<Vann> I can't find the tool to do it..
<digitalslave> kismet Vann
<vdepizzol> digitalslave, I can't change the boot loader in this computer. Or I use NTLDR or I boot from floppy disk
<nalioth> does anyone remember way back when the us archives were wonky, how to reset the md5sums that apt-get uses?
<Infern0o> Vann: gnome-network-manager
<assssss> i have installed VLC, now how do i run it?
<Fjodor> Vann: iwlist <interface> scan
<digitalslave> dont know where to put it vdepizzol ?
<XiXaQ> assssss, from the Programs menu...
<Vann> Infern0o, I don't have that
<bimberi> assssss: Applications -> Sound & Video -> VLC  ??
<Infern0o> Vann: use Fjodor's way then
<Fjodor> G'night all
<XiXaQ> night Fjodor :)
<Vann> Infern0o, err... how do i figure out which device is the wireless card
<Vann> Infern0o, there was a tool i had up earlier that just showed the active ones and let me choose one, but I can't find it
<Infern0o> Vann: That's gnome-network-manager
<MTecknology> digitalslave, I'm using it for a factoid databse
<Woosta> Anyone know why aclocal isn't in the autoconf package?
<vdepizzol> digitalslave, I tried using dd, creating a .img file and putting in boot.ini, but it don't worked
<Vann> Infern0o, then why don't I have that command..
<Woosta> (or more importantly, where it IS?)
<Infern0o> Vann: ah, you want a command?
<MTecknology> digitalslave, nvm
<digitalslave> heh
<Infern0o> Vann: gnome network manager is the program :)
<Bentley333> ANyone familiar with mdadm and RAID1?
<Infern0o> Vann: do you have a cable connection on you linux distro atm?
<Vann> Infern0o, no, this is my desktop, I'm trying to get my lappy on the wireless
<Vann> Infern0o, ah.. i found the device, eth1
<Infern0o> Vann: hmm the easyest way is to cable connect your laptop first to download that program
<dadgumit> hi all
<Infern0o> Vann: otherwise use this
<Infern0o> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ic56> nalioth: md5sum <pathanem> >/var/lib/<package name>/<filename>
<Dimensions> hie ... i have a brand new hdd nevr been used ... i attached it via usb and its not mounting .. when i attach another old hdd then it detects it any idea why is new one not mounting ?
<Infern0o> Vann: but i'm telling you, cable connecting and downloading that network manager will save you from a lot of trouble ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I just did the apt-get kubuntu-desktop but this isnt KDE it is still gnome, how do I switch?
<zoidberg> doesn anyone know how to install the deveas packages for ubuntu through the terminal perhaps?
<ic56> nalioth: hmmm, upon investigation it looks like that only worked for a specific config file.  sorry.
<zoidberg> sorry i mean SEVEAS not deveas
<digitalslave> switch before logging in
<Infern0o> Dimensions: you'll have to format it first ;)
<dswillia74437> hey all trying to install compiz on dapper doing a sudo apt-get install compiz and it is telling me it cant find the package
<Vann> Infern0o, i think i have it
<Vann> Infern0o, I just have to find it..
<digitalslave> all repositories dswillia74437 ?
<zoidberg> can someone help me
<ic56> Dimensions: you must partition and format hte new disk before you can mount it
<dswillia74437> enable all reps?
<zoidberg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18397
<digitalslave> follow the forum for the video card specific on forum
<vdepizzol> digitalslave, ?
<nalioth> ic56: thanks, but this was an issue with the us archives giving out malformed md5sums for the files
<nalioth> ic56: so i'm looking to find out where apt keeps its list of md5 data (to checksum the files)
<Infern0o> Vann: ah you think you have the network manager?
<Infern0o> Vann: it should be in your system tray then :)
<Infern0o> Vann: most probably a small cable icon
<Vann> Infern0o, there is a Networking and a Networking Tools icons
<Dimensions> ic56:  and how i do that ... when i tried to load it with live cd ... it gave error and didn't boot
<Vann> Infern0o, neither do what the thing I somehow pulled up before did
<Infern0o> Vann: ah no, those are the standard ubuntu tools :)
<david__> how do i apt-get install modphp
<Infern0o> Vann: what did you pull off before? :)
<srikanth> ls
<srikanth> clear
<david__> im not sure of what the name is that i have to use
<Vann> Infern0o, I had a window open that had all the wireless connections I could see, and I could double click on a connection to join it
<ic56> Dimensions: I don't know if there is a GUI way to do that yet.  Have you used the command line before?
<Infern0o> Vann: ah, and you did it on this install?
<Vann> Infern0o, that would be possible...
<Vann> Infern0o, sucks.
<Dimensions> yes ic56 but i dont know the commands in ubuntu for formating usb
<david__> im trying to build php pages, what is the mod i need for it?
<Infern0o> Vann: hmmm, by my knowings the standard networking tools don't provide that
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: the ultimate boot cd might just be the answer to that..  Run live and do all sorts of stuff
<Infern0o> Vann: the only thing you can do is terminal: iwconfig eth1
<Infern0o> Vann: to get a list of wireless access points
<ic56> Dimensions: hmm.  I've never done USB disks.  Hopefully someone else can help you
<Dimensions> ic56:  got the command :P
<Dimensions> thank you ic56
<Jack_Sparrow> ic56 does your bios allow booting to usb disks
<Vann> Infern0o, I found the ESSID, and I have the WEP password, but the networking tool is taking a while to connect
<boingolov> vann, what type of NIC is it?
<ic56> Jack_Sparrow: Dimensions is the one needing help with adding a new USB disk, not me.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: does your bios allow booting to usb disks
<Vann> boingolov, not sure.  how can i check?
<ozzloy> Vann: when booting, there should be an option like "press f8 for boot menu"
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got cups working to the point I can get to the cups web access screen, however I can't add printer .. it hands me an error 404 error...
<boingolov> vann, uh, well, you could do a scanpci
<ozzloy> Vann: and in that menu should be something like "boot order".  it will probly be in there
<NineTeen67Comet> What'd I forget?
<boingolov> vann, you don't know which type of NIC you have in your computer?
<boingolov> what type of comptuer is it?
<boingolov> computer even
<Vann> boingolov, i think its PRO/Wireless 2200BG (Intel)
<boingolov> ahh, okies
<boingolov> same one I have
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu has crashed twice tonight
<boingolov> ipw2200 module
<Vann> hmm, apparently copying from a laptop to a computer doesnt work :D
<Vann> boingolov, so what does that mean?
<Infern0o> !apt
<navyn> does anybody know how to use checkinstall?
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<NineTeen67Comet> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<boingolov> vann, should work well, and with the default dapper install even
<Vann> boingolov, I've connected to the wireless network's before, but they were unencrypted
<Absolutionx> Guys I deleted my Window's Partition
<boingolov> with WEP, it can be a bit different
* CTCP GetEleethalized reply from Gol1um: /server irc.eleethal.com
<NineTeen67Comet> Absolutionx: bout time Absolutionx .. live is good'r when that's done ..
<Absolutionx> partition
<Vann> boingolov, i have the key though, and I've tried the hex and the plain options and neither seemed to work
<Absolutionx> http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<Se7h> wtf
<Vann> boingolov, the networking thing doesn't even tell me if it didn't work, it just stops trying.
<boingolov> do you have a program in your Internet thingy in your little menu that says "Wireless Assistant" ?
<Vann> boingolov, nope :(
<boingolov> vann, sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<Vann> boingolov, that... requires internet..
<HellDragon> reboot :)
<boingolov> hehe
<boingolov> oh yah, chicken / egg
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone got an idea of what I am forgetting that I get 403 Forbidden .. when I try to add a printer? (Accessed port :631 via another computer) ..
<Vann> boingolov, are there manual commands I cna use to do it?
<Vann> boingolov, I don't get any feedback from this GUI front-end.
<javiolo> vann get the debs...
<XiXaQ> How do I deaktivate Bit Torrent in Opera? I'd like Azureus to handle .torrent files.
<Vann> javiolo, from where?
<boingolov> vann, one thing with wlanassistant (which may or may not be already installed, type "wlanassistant" into a shell to find out) is that it times out pretty quickly.  sometimes, especially on a weak signal, it will say connection failed even though the dhcp client is still trying to nab an IP address
<javiolo> van go to packages.ubuntu.com search wlassistan
<javiolo> van go to packages.ubuntu.com search wlassistant
<boingolov> do an ifconfig to see if you get an IP address, and iwconfig to see if you're associated with the AP
<Vann> javiolo, I don't have internet on the computer I'm doing this on.
<boingolov> still though, you should totally ditch WEP and do wpa_supplicant, connect to the AP using WPA
<boingolov> the ipw2200 driver works great with WPA
<javiolo> vann you are connecter right now no _
<Vann> javiolo, Yes, which means I'm not trying to get an internet connection on this computer.
<Vann> boingolov, i'm disassociate with it
<Vann> boingolov, *disassociated*
<javiolo> vann ok take the files on a usb disk and copy to the other computer
<Bon_ez> meow
<Absolutionx> CAPS LOCK! "Cruise Control for Awesome"
<forevertheuni> hi..hmm..don't know why my adept crashed...and now my db is locked(it says it is running a adept/apt/aptitude) how can I solve this?
<Bon_ez> forevertheuni: reboot
<javiolo> vann the other computer is near _
<forevertheuni> Bon_ez: I've reboot already
<NineTeen67Comet> What can I apt-get to allow mplayer to play avi files? I downloaded elephants dream, and it's having issues playing it ..
<Bon_ez> NineTeen67Comet: have you tried automatix and installed all the codecs etc?
<Infern0o> javiolo: that's why i told him, use cable connection to make this work ;
<Infern0o> javiolo :)
<Absolutionx> Automatix is a Banned word in this channel ONLY EASYUBUNTU
<NineTeen67Comet> Bon_ez: nope . I did follow some codec wiki though .. I'll try automatix ..
<Vann> Infern0o, bah, the wireless tools are challenging me.  I won't back down without a decent fight
<redcard> Why is automatix so banneD? :)
<Bon_ez> NineTeen67Comet: yeah automatix does everything for you, it's great
<Vann> Infern0o, might learn something too, other than to depend on a nice front-end. ;D
<javiolo> Infern0o ok didnt read what you said...
<HellDragon> If I install wmake following the tutorial on ubuntu.org i will still have KDE gnome and fxce after ?
<HellDragon> wmaker*
<NineTeen67Comet> Bon_ez: I'm googeling for it now .. apt is missing it ..
<Infern0o> Vann, hey i tried too ;)
<Saxywolf> I installed xampp, but when I try to run it, I get:
<Saxywolf> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<Saxywolf> XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running.
<Saxywolf> How do I find out what they are, kill them, and stop them from running again?
<VoX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Infern0o> Vann, it's just that when using wireless on a laptop, you'll want to roam a lot of wireless networks anyway
<Bon_ez> NineTeen67Comet: apt is not meant to have it, there's a thread on ubuntuforums.org which contains all the info you need in order to run automatix :)
<Infern0o> Vann, and it's totally unpractical to keep using the terminal for that ;)
<roughtrader> I have an AMD X2 processor. how do I turn off CPU scaling?
<Absolutionx> !Ati
<javiolo> Im out of the x windows, how do I change the keyboards keys _
<NineTeen67Comet> Bon_ez: I'm reading a thread about it now ..
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<javiolo> it works ok on the x
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm not in the US so .. um .. might be okay ..
<javiolo> but here changes
<HellDragon> wow
<zob000> anyone: i am going crazy here ... i am passing diff -aur --exclude-from=<file> yet i stll get /CVS/Entries diffs ... yes the file contains */CVS/*
<Absolutionx> Yo is like USA gonna nuke Israel?
<dadgumit> doubtful
<Bon_ez> Absolutionx: hope not. they should just mind their own business
<dadgumit> why would they?
<Vann> So is there an easier way to set all the parts of the wireless connection than inputting them by hand?
<Saxywolf> er, I think the US (bush) is behind Israel
<Absolutionx> CNN is saying all this crazy stuff
<dadgumit> Absolutionx: don't believe the hype
<Bon_ez> CNN = media = hyped up crap on a stick
<Absolutionx> like "There are terrorists training camps in the USA and they are gonna kill us all"
<dadgumit> Absolutionx: TV is teh sux
<Absolutionx> rofl
<Infern0o> Vann: yeah, wire network your laptop, download gnome-network-manager, and use that for your wireless connection...
<zob000> Absolutionx, israel got the ok *before* firing dont ou think ?
<jshriver> greetings
<Bon_ez> jshriver: howdy
<jshriver> I setup xgl as per the XGL howto, and now my system is hosed..
<Bon_ez> jshriver: what happened to your system
<jshriver> how can I fix it? or rever to an earlier setup? I tried deleting the gdm.conf and XF86Config files and replacing them with the backups I made prior to the changes
<jshriver> well, when I boot it auto goes into gdm, but gdm crashes
<jshriver> loads the Nvidia logo.. flickers and restarts
<Vann> How do I tell iwconfig to associate the wireless connection once I set all the parameters?
<jshriver> but I can't even ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a vconsole..
<Bon_ez> jshriver: i somehow installed and then uninstalled xgl/compiz but i don't remember how i did it now :( it was a pain to remove it
<n3rdism> jshriver: you can get rid of that logo on boot ya know
<Infern0o> Vann: dhclient eth1
<Bon_ez> jshriver: good news is it can be done though, even if you have to boot from a livecd
<|rt|> how long does it normally take a new version of something to make its way into the repositories?
<Bon_ez> jshriver: have you googled how to remove xgl or checked ubuntuforums?
<jshriver> I'd like to fix it so I can use xgl/compiz.. but right now I just want my machine up and running
<jshriver> hrm.. I can apt-get remove xserver-xgl etc..
<Vann> ooo, discovers
<Flannel> |rt|: new versions being bugfixes? or new features?
<jshriver> but this didnt happen till after I made the gdm modifications to load Xgl instead of X
<Flannel> jshriver: #ubuntu+1 will be able to help.
<|rt|> Flannel: features...I'm interested in Blender 2.42
<jshriver> so thinking it's in there
<Dimensions> can any one tell me abt this command .. sudo mkfs .ext3 -b 4096 -L ?
<Infern0o> Vann, yeah, but you need requests// offers :-)
<Vann> Infern0o, :(
<Flannel> |rt|: the new version of blender will never be in dapper.  It'll be in edgy though.
<|rt|> Flannel: why is that?
<Infern0o> Vann: you might wonna try all of this first with you network security off :)
<Vann> Infern0o, eh.. I'd have to go through the dad to get into the router..
<Flannel> |rt|: because with ubuntu releases, versions are all frozen, except for bugfixes.
<|rt|> Flannel: what about in multiverse?
<Vann> Infern0o, he is paranoid.  Won't even let me port forward to get ssh server love.
<Infern0o> Vann: it's just easyer to locate the problem, but don't worry :
<Dimensions> guys how can i install ubuntu on brand new hdd which has never been used ?
<Bon_ez> dr phil
<Flannel> |rt|: even in multiverse
<Flannel> Dimensions: just like normal
<Vann> Infern0o, meh, I give up for the night, going to attempt to entertain myself now.  Gratzi for the help/banter.
<|rt|> Flannel: ah that's a bummer...I guess I'll have to install it via another means
<Bon_ez> |rt|: how were you wanting to install it?
<Dimensions> Flannel:  new hdd can't be booted like normal because on normal it stores live cd data ... while new one has no partition on it etc
<ic56> Dimensions: specify the disk is USB.  Such disks are unusual
<|rt|> Bon_ez: well i was hoping for an aptget solution...that would uninstall 2.41 and install the new version
<Shak-> anyone got the name of a program that'll extract the icon from a .exe?
<Flannel> Dimensions: I dont understand what the problem is.
<Bon_ez> |rt|: but didn't you just say it's a brand new hdd with nothing on it?
<Bon_ez> |rt|:  oops i'm mega confused... ignore me :)
<Dimensions> ic56:  i have searched online got stuff on it ... but the disk they said is a smaller in size so i have to know abt the command they have given what should i replace it with ...
<|rt|> Bon_ez: hehe /ignore bon_ez
* Bon_ez has another 12 beers
* test could use a beer!
* Bon_ez hands test a beer
<Dimensions> Flannel:  i have a new hdd which nvr been used bfore ... connected on usb ... i want to make an image on it from hdd using dd command but first have to mount it as its new it can't be mounted without partitions etc
* dadgumit rolls his eyes
<Flannel> |rt|: you're welcome to compile your own, and other non-official ubuntu repositories might have it, etc.  (A few people keep their own repositories with new stuff)
* test thanks Bon_ez
<|rt|> Flannel: yeah i'll keep an eye out for it...thanks
<Flannel> Dimensions: er, So, you're not trying to install ubuntu on it, you're trying to mirror another drive?
* n3rdism waves to dadgumit
<ic56> Dimensions: and when I told you that I didn't know of a GUI way to add a disk, I thought you were trying to add a disk to an existing installation.  But *during* the install process, the installer's menus should list your drive and let you partition it.
<dadgumit> n3rdism: hola
<n3rdism> dadgumit: whats happening
<dadgumit> not a whole lot, kinda just starting to get the computer where I want it (settings etc..)
<dadgumit> what you up to?
<ic56> Dimensions: wow, you do *not* mount a disk before dd'ing to it!  Your intentions are getting increasingly muddled.  What *exactly* is your end goal?
<n3rdism> dadgumit: nice; im just hanging out lol oblivion was finally done when i came home from work today at 5 XD
<n3rdism> dadgumit: and just got an ac in my window so my pc can have a little cool air for it
<Dimensions> Flannel: i tried to install ubuntu on it ... didn't work it gave an error ... synci some thing and i have to do installation on more than one hdd one is new other are old ... i was told if i could mirror it from hdd (two of hdd has errors therefore ) it will be bootable copy and should work ..
<Dimensions> the installation doesn't work from cd with hdd having errors ... and neither with new hdd ...
<Shak-> how can I save my iwconfig settings across boots?
<Dimensions> ic56:  that is only one ... to install ubuntu on all hdds
<n3rdism> shak-: across boots?
<Flannel> Dimensions: instead of dealing with mirroring, you're probably better off just installing straight to it.  The CD should have no preference as to whether you have a HD even.
<Shak-> n3rdism: right, like I turn my computer on, then off, I want the iwconfig settings I set previously to remain
<Shak-> right now I have to enter the essid and key each time
<Flannel> Dimensions: er, you only need ubuntu once per computer
<javiolo> dimensions run the livecd and then install
<Dimensions> guys sorry but as i said two hdd has errors when i tried directly my first preference was that ... it gave errors on hdd and i checked hdds in windows it has bsectors ... while the new one gave error and live cd didn't boot
<rexbron> What command should enter in the terminal so that I can check the chipset for my Ethernet
<ic56> Dimensions: ok. you need to adjust your vocabulary.  What you want to do is to install Ubuntu on your computer.  The computer has many disks and you want to make all of them available to Ubuntu.
<DarkMageZ> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<|rt|> what's the ubuntu channel to discuss non ubuntu support related things?
<n3rdism> Shak-: put the settings you are using for iwconfig in /proc/net/wireless
<Dimensions> ic56:  ... i have many computers ... i want to install ubuntu on them ...
<ic56> Dimensions: one computer at a time :-)
<n3rdism> Shak-: if you want more info check out: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/iwconfig8.html
<rexbron>  What command should enter in the terminal so that I can check the chipset for my Ethernet?
<Dimensions> ic56:  after they didn't work directly i connected them via usb one by one ... the rest as i said ..
<bimberi> |rt|: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Dimensions: you'll be better off using the CD on each.  Get the alternate CD, you boot straight into the installer, instead of having to go through the liveCD.
<DarkMageZ> anyone know how i can get my multimedia keys working with rhythmbox under ubuntu dapper?
<n3rdism> Shak-: this might be of help as well: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.Extensions.html
<Flannel> Dimensions: you'll want to let hardware detection do it's thing.
<ic56> Dimensions: if the hd has bad sectors, perhaps booting into the liveCD and then running badblocks from the command line on that disk would solve the your problme.
<Dimensions> ic56:  exactly thats what i did and it didn't booted with live cd even ...
<ic56> Dimensions: how were your disks connected before you connect them with USB?  Do these disks have both IDE *and* USB interfaces?!
<Flannel> Dimensions: get the alternate CD, then take that to each machine, and install.  You want to allow hardware detection to detect the machines.  Its a lot easier.
<Dimensions> ic56:  they are part of smart pcs small sized physically like five by five inch and 1.6 GHz... just normal pcs u can say
<stormchas3r> How can I get on my wireless with WPA encrytion, in Ubuntu?
<Dimensions> Flannel:  alternate CD ?
<bimberi> !wpa
<Khaaaaan> Anybody want to sell me a wireless card that actually works with Linux??
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<bikini> whats the command to see a list of processes?
<javiolo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<Khaaaaan> I have enough of this whole ndis buinsess...
<n3rdism> stormchas3r: iwconfig
<javiolo> !tell dimensions about alternate
<stormchas3r> n3rdism: in terminal?
<n3rdism> yar
<Flannel> Dimensions: a different iso, instead of the "desktop" one, alternate.  It boots straight to the installer, and gives you a lot more flexibility.  If youre installing on a bunch of machines, it's the way to go (no waiting for liveCD to boot, etc)
<stormchas3r> n3rdism: kk, ty
<n3rdism> np
<bimberi> bikini: ps auxw
<dadgumit> best mp3 player?
<dadgumit> hear good about amrock
<n3rdism> xmms
<Dimensions> ahhan ...
<Khaaaaan> Seriouslly... can someone post a link to a PCMCIA wireless card that works straight up in Dapper????
<dadgumit> totem looks meh?
<Dimensions> is it available online on ubuntu site ?
<dmb_> hmm
<n3rdism> !pcmcia
<ubotu> I know nothing about pcmcia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<javiolo> dadgumit I use banshee
<bikini> and how do you kill a process/
<phunkalicious> does mplayer have a gui?
<bimberi> bikini: kill <pid>
<Flannel> Dimensions: yep, same place you downloaded the desktop iso.
<ac7ss> trying to get a Belkin usb 802.11g working. won't activate.
<bimberi> bikini: and if it won't die: kill -9 <pid>
<javiolo> bikini sudo kill -9
<stormchas3r> n3rdism: kk, i did that but were can I put in my wpa password?
<dadgumit> is there a good do it all audio video type app for linux?
* bimberi tries to be humane at first
<r00> 700+ users...
<r00> Ubuntu must be doing something right.
<r00> jesus
<stormchas3r> for real
<Flannel> r00: we broke 1000 for a few weeks surrounding dapper release.
<r00> Wow
<stormchas3r> wow
<test> we like ubuntu :)
<psiborg> heh
<bimberi> r00: it might mean there's lots of people needing help ;)
<r00> Sorry, never used Ubuntu... atleast not yet...
<Infern0o> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Khaaaaan> brb
<bikini> alright i closed vnc player and the audio is still playing and i can't find the process. how do i make the life aquatic stop playing?
<Infern0o> !wmv
<r00> Been the slack/freebsd man myself.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dadgumit> Looking for a good app to play movies and mp3s etc..
<ac7ss> Eject the DVD.
<n3rdism> stormchas3r: check system > admin > network tools
<ac7ss> I use Kaffine for DVD
<javiolo> dadgumit for play movies check vlc player
<n3rdism> vlc is the win
<dadgumit> javiolo there isn't one that does all?
<gr33npho3nix> how can i make the shutdown option show back up? it dissapeared
<ac7ss> and XMMS for mp3
<javiolo> dadgumit yes, I think vlc also plays mp3
<n3rdism> ac7ss: yarrrr
<stormchas3r> n3rdism: yes i have been there, but it only uses wep in there
<stormchas3r> r00: dl the iso and boot the live cd and come back
<n3rdism> stormchas3r: 1 sec
<stormchas3r> n3rdism: kk
<n3rdism> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<dadgumit> thanks for help guys, gonna play a bit
<r00> stormchas3r, I'm my thinkpad x23 with no media slice
<r00> no optical drives
<n3rdism> !wap
<ubotu> I know nothing about wap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stormchas3r> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Infern0o> stormchas3r: to set up a wifi with wpa, it's best to use gnome-network-manager ;)
<bean> help
<stormchas3r> kk,illtry that
<bean> i mounted a partition and i can copy files to it
<Infern0o> stormchas3r: it auto detects wich security is used :D
<bean> but utorrent running under wine can't write to it
<bean> why?
<stormchas3r> ty
<stormchas3r> n3rdism: ty too
<taigeR> i am trying to get my Logitech G7 to work, however after trying the suggestions given on the forum, I still cannot get it to work.
<Dimensions> thank you Flannel, ic56 and javiolo
<n3rdism> hey np
<ic56> Dimensions: yw!
<Dimensions> :)
<n3rdism> stormchas3r: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 interesting read; might help
<stormchas3r> r00: seriously, i was in love with suse and a nub and now ubuntu swept me off my feet
<ac7ss> Using Dapper, trying to get Belkin USB g working F5D7050 HELP!!
<stormchas3r> n3rdism: ty
<n3rdism> np
<Bon_ez> anyone had luck getting a DVICO Fusion HDTV PCI tuner working without having to recompile the kernel?
<r00> Ah, did not know it was based off of debian...
<n3rdism> so has anyone tried 802.11n?
<r00> heard bad reviews
<[Ex0r] > not me
<taigeR> anybody has an idea?
<n3rdism> if you ask me: wireless is wireless lol
<r00> Poor speeds at further distance...
<ac7ss> Using Dapper, trying to get Belkin USB g working F5D7050 HELP!!
<n3rdism> r00: thats always been a problem; if you're sitting right next to your router you'll be fine lol
<taigeR> how to get a Logitech G7 mouse working?
<r00> well that leads to this...
<r00> why buy an N?
<n3rdism> because n > g
<ac7ss> Put a parabolic reflector on a G. lotsa fun...
<n3rdism> ill take gigabit wired anyday o.o
<andy-> is there a game server browser software for nix? like The All Seeing Eye?
<r00> n3rdism, I'll second that
<stormchas3r> Infern0o: is it System, admin, network?
<ac7ss> Using Dapper, trying to get Belkin USB g working F5D7050 HELP!!
<FunnyLookinHat> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Infern0o> stormchas3r
<FunnyLookinHat> ac7ss, have you checked that page?
<stormchas3r> yes
<Infern0o> after installing it should be in your system tray
<Infern0o> little plug icon
<stormchas3r> it was already installed
<Infern0o> ah ok
<Infern0o> to get it working:
<stormchas3r> nope
<stormchas3r> asks for a wep key
<r00> Netgear WNR854T - 123Mbps at 10 feet, 104 at 60 feet and 27 at 120 feet...
<r00> I suppose that's not too shabby
<Infern0o> hmm, it asks for a wpa key here ;)
<n3rdism> stormchas3r: was there anything of use in that thread?
<stormchas3r> yes
<n3rdism> cool
<n3rdism> r00: would be a nice change in the local wifi shop
<r00> haha
<r00> Yeah you're right.
<ac7ss> I have tried the first, loading the second...
<stormchas3r> r00: yo r00
<nedge2k> hey guys, having a slight problem with x64 live cd: i get kernal panic on pretty much everything i try to do :(
<mouseclone> I know this doesn't have much to do with ubuntu but i'm looking to find the best server for video sharing
<r00> stormchas3r, yes sir?
<stormchas3r> delaware county might be getting wireless
<r00> dude
<vinboy> Xorg is using 228mb of memory now.... it keep increasing from like 60mb yesterday..  is there a memory leak?
<r00> there's a cisco wap in every hallway already!
<r00> or wait
<r00> dcts?
<stormchas3r> all of the county
<r00> haha
<[Ex0r] > time for bed, later all.
<r00> You have to be more clear.
<nedge2k> [30.600622]  <0> kernal panic - not syncying: attempted to kill init!
<n3rdism> who was looking for the g7 logitech mouse?
<stormchas3r> delaware county is going to be a hot spot
<lmosher> I'm trying to compile something in ubuntu (a very fresh install). I get the following error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<n3rdism> taigeR: check out http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/logitech_g7.php
<r00> Interesting.
<n3rdism> if yer still herel ol
<r00> Where did  you hear this?
<stormchas3r> trust me
<asdx> hi, i'm trying to install compiz but when i do apt-get install compiz, it says that i have libsvg-cairo 0.1.5, but compiz needs libsvg-cairo 0.1.6, what can i do?, and please don't said #ubuntu-xgl becasue noone helps there...
<r00> dcui have part in this?
<stormchas3r> Infern0o: still there?
<asdx> i'm using ubuntu 64 btw
<asdx> dapper
<stormchas3r> r00: yes
<r00> dciu rather.
<r00> oh shanps
<dadgumit> are samba shares mounted somewhere in the fiel system?
<fivre> oh yay
<bikini> where are the fonts for gnome located?
<javiolo> !tell lmosher about build-essential
<r00> Tell them to hire me!
<mjr> dadgumit, not unless you do it yourself
<fivre> I changed my hostname and now xmms can't play anything anymore
<dadgumit> mjr: I am trying to play video files form the network, vlc no seem to likey
<carthik> bikini: if you want to install new fonts, put them in ~/.fonts
<nedge2k> bah, thanks for nothing
<n3rdism> wtf
<dadgumit> mjr: suggestion?
<carthik> bikini: the fonts are usually in /usr/share/fonts (systemwide fonts that is)
<n3rdism> that kid needs to take a nap o.o;;
<stormchas3r> Infern0o: you there
<dadgumit> any idea on how to play videos from teh network?
<dadgumit> vnc no likey
<javiolo> dadgumit vlc player
<dadgumit> javiolo vlc no seem to like playing from samba share
<n3rdism> dadgumit: caca
<dadgumit> caca!
<dadgumit> !caca
<n3rdism> lololol
<ubotu> I know nothing about caca - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ac7ss> Trying another card. (SMC) This one at least seems to be connecting.
<dadgumit> lol
<r00> haha
<r00> Man I have class tomorrow.
<godtvisken> When I start gnome-sound-recorder I get the error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." Where do I do this?
<dadgumit> ubotu doesn't know... well
<ubotu> I know nothing about doesn't know... well - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<n3rdism> r00: too bad
<n3rdism> LOL
<r00> yeah
<r00> sociology = no fun
<r00> especially 4 hours of it
<dadgumit> r00: dont let them brainwash you
<dadgumit> prolonged exposure to dumb will make you dumb
<n3rdism> im tempted to ask ubotu some immature things right now but i like this channel too much
<r00> hahahah
<r00> dadgumit, it's so true
<n3rdism> agreed!
<dadgumit> r00: remember, all college sociology professors are former activists (at least the saying goes)
<dadgumit> ok, so back to playing video files over the network
<r00> Or in my case... lawyers...
<dadgumit> I had to pull beaves and butthead to my desktop to open in vlc
<r00> but close enough
<dadgumit> r00 same diff heck worse
<r00> hahaha
<lmosher> I'm trying to compile something in ubuntu (a very fresh install). I get the following error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. i just installed build-essentials and that didn't help.
<Infern0o> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Infern0o> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dadgumit> is removing totem a bad thing?
<Meatwad> this is driving me absolutely crazy; how do you change an icon; not the whole theme; just one, single, solitary icon?
<Infern0o> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<javiolo> lmosher apt-get install build-essential
<r00> You guys hear about tritium batteries, a halflife of 12 years
<r00> someone hook me up with tritium on my notebook please
<godzirra> can anyone paste their /etc/init.d/apache2 script for me?  Mine doesnt work :(
<Bon_ez> damn im hungry
<javiolo> lmosher sorry didnt read the last sentence heh
<dadgumit> Meatwad: right click, properties, click on the icon, and you can change to your hearts conent
<lmosher> javiolo: heh, ok so any next step?
<godzirra> damn.. 32 lag.
<javiolo> lmosher no idea... did you started a new install _
<godtvisken> When I start gnome-sound-recorder I get the error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." Where do I do this?
<r00> Anyone here on a macbook pro?
<Meatwad> dadgumit: yes i know, but i'd like to change to an icon that's not present; for instance: i've just installed IE and would like to give it the IE icon instead of the question mark it has now...
<lmosher> javiolo: I'm trying to compile wine (yes I need to compile because I need to apply a patch)
<dadgumit> meatwad, go download a good IE icon from like deviantart
<dadgumit> save it somewhere (don't know where icons live in linux) and change it to that
<sstan03> hello all
<Meatwad> dadgumit: I have tried this many times; if it were that easy i would not be here man
<trev__> ok, i accidentally installed ut2004 as root, is it a security risk to play ut2004 as root?
<dadgumit> Meatwad: how could I knw that?
<n3rdism> trev_: yes
<dadgumit> your problem is above my head
<Meatwad> dadgumit: sorry, it's just driving me insane!
<dadgumit> Meatwad: you're talking to a guy who had a 2 week install/troubleshoot
<dadgumit> :)
<n3rdism> dadgumit: youre the man
<trev__> ok, i need to reinstall it them, how do i find the file .ut2004 in nautilus, it dosen't appear in my home folder but i know is there
<godzirra> can anyone paste their /etc/init.d/apache2 script for me?  Mine doesnt work :(
<king> Good Morning From Finland
<dadgumit> King: good evening from Texas
<king> Hi
<trev__> good evening from new york
<rexbron>  What command should enter in the terminal so that I can check the chipset for my Ethernet>
<javiolo> trev__ go and check in the menu show all files
<dadgumit> Meatwad: have you looked at xffm (kinda looks like it might be what you need, but not sure)
<trev__> ok thx
<javiolo> trev__ or something like this.. he
<Meatwad> dadgumit:  i'll check it out
<trev__> found it thx
<king> I recently installed Ubuntu. I love it and Im thinking of making it my main operating system. I have XP
<n3rdism> king: you should!
<dadgumit> Meatwad: i may have been mistaken but it is in the add remove apps
<Linux-Mania> hi all
<king> My ubuntu updater doesnt find Dapper at
<slew> ok i've got the cursor selector tool, and ive tried installing differnt mouse cursers but none of them ever show up. does anyone have any hints on changing the mouse cursor??
<trev__> found it thx
<king> how can i update to dapper?
<n3rdism> linux-mania, hi there ^^
<king> any help is appreciated! :)
<roostishaw> anyone, what am i doing wrong? im trying to install vmware server, but whenever its done and i do 'vmware', i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18401 i even did the reconfigure thing...
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<godtvisken> How can I turn up the volume on my mic?
<Meatwad> dadgumit:  it's a file manager  :(  i shall return when 'the daily show' is over
<dadgumit> !google ubuntu file icon association
<ubotu> I know nothing about google ubuntu file icon association - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dadgumit> meh
<n3rdism> yah
<n3rdism> we should get that google plugin
<roostishaw> anyone, what am i doing wrong? im trying to install vmware server, but whenever its done and i do 'vmware', i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18401 i even did the reconfigure thing...
<king> THANKS
<king> I tryed some of the suggestions but It is not helping
<king> maybe Ubuntu updater will find Dapper update after few reboots
<promet> is anyone having trouble playing audio cds in Dapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<FunnyLookinHat> Flippin firefox crashes when you try to download files over http that are too big....
<FunnyLookinHat> Happened on two different boxes w/ 2 differeent connections for me
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: report it?
<Chadwick359> Hey guys, having some issues with my X server. I just had a really strange hard crash, and when i managed to get back to kdm, my res is set to 640x480, which is very strange, because the only setting available in my xorg.conf is the native 1440x900 that my monitor runs at. Starting X manually and with different servers doesn't seem to help, either. And neither does specifing a different .conf
<Chadwick359> Seems to be affecting both X and XGL, too
<slew> ok i've got the cursor selector tool, and ive tried installing differnt mouse cursers but none of them ever show up. does anyone have any hints on changing the mouse cursor??
<n3rdism> !bugreport
<ubotu> I know nothing about bugreport - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<n3rdism> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat: It used to kill my entire interweb connection, havent' tried inawhile
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, oh I will, trust me.   : )
<Chadwick359> Filing one as we speak, but i was wondering if anybody had run acorss it.
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, I'm in the middle of creating some packages though so it may have to wait till tommorow...
<bikini> how do i change the color of the font in the menu bar in gnome, like where it says applications, places and system
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: edgy or dapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, dapper
<snarfer> I need to upgrade.
* snarfer is too lazy
<dadgumit> I am having alto of problems being able to open network files (samaba shares) in programs, seems like they only want to look local, any ideas? someone said I could mount the smaba share somewhere?
<sharms> snarfer: what are you running?
<trev__> to run a shell script you just put in sh then the file name correct
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, I've heard you can add a samba share to your FSTAB file
<n3rdism> trev_: and probably sudo in most cases
<FunnyLookinHat> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<trev__> ok
<trev__> and changing directories is cd
<roostishaw> anyone, what am i doing wrong? im trying to install vmware server, but whenever its done and i do 'vmware', i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18401 i even did the reconfigure thing...
<trev__> but how do you get out of your home directory
<n3rdism> funnylookinghat: or /etc/samba/smb.conf
<snarfer> sharms: the release prior to 6.06
<n3rdism> trev_: cd ..
<harry> help please. what are the wacom input devices in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<n3rdism> harry: i have them too, relax
<dadgumit> is that the stylus etc.?
<king> QUESTION: Why isnt Ubuntu updating automatically to Dapper. I have Breeze 5.10 now. Pls Help
<jcapote> anyone know how i can redirect the soundcards output to microphone input?
<n3rdism> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<slew> ok i've got the cursor selector tool, and ive tried installing differnt mouse cursers but none of them ever show up. does anyone have any hints on changing the mouse cursor??
<bikini> anyone know how to change the font color of the system menu?
<trev__> ok, i need to run a unistall script in /usr/local/games/ut2004 but when i put in i get this so i think im doing it wrong
<trev__> t
<trev__> rev@trev-desktop:~$ cd /usr/local/games/ut2004
<trev__> trev@trev-desktop:/usr/local/games/ut2004$ sudo sh uninstall
<trev__> Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<skavenge> slew: if your talking about gcursor ive found that if you manually put the cursor dir in /home/youruser/.icons, then restarting gcursor
<harry> n3rdism: i need to know it because i'm trying to install flash mx with wine. read the comment on wine hq http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1027&iTestingId=4386
<snarfer> So can I upgrade my machine without another CD?
<bimberi> king: are your repositories fully up to date?
<harry> n3rdism: i'm using ubuntu 6.06
<oknewbie> Greetings
<slew> skavenge, i'll give it a shot
<bimberi> snarfer: yes
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<roostishaw> anyone, what am i doing wrong? im trying to install vmware server, but whenever its done and i do 'vmware', i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18401 i even did the reconfigure thing...
<n3rdism> harry: me too ^^
<trev__> ok, i just got it
<harry> n3rdism: are you also trying to install flash mx???
<king> Bimberi: I think they are. I just tweaked the settings
<n3rdism> harry: nopers cant say that i am
<n3rdism> harry: but i have the wacom devices in my xorg.conf like you and im running ubuntu 6.06 like you
<harry> n3rdsim: do you know the wacom input devices??
<oknewbie> I know this is not the right place so does anyone know of a web dev channel
<harry> n3rdism: can you name them???
<n3rdism> harry: one sec lemme pull it up
<slew> skavenge, no luck. i moved the cursor dir to ~/.icons but gcursor still dosent see new cursor =[
<bimberi> king: hm, it should offer the upgrade in the update-manager then :|
<skavenge> slew: dunno then thats always worked for me
<king> Bimberi: Yeah it should but it's not showing. Hmmm maybe I'll just give it a day or two
<slew> skavenge, yah, its worked that way for me before.. i dunno why it hates me all of a sudden.
<skavenge> slew: may be that particular cursor is in a different format or something
<slew> skavenge, possibly, but ive tried with 4 different ones
<harry> n3rdism: ok
<HackMaster> i have a small problem with installing ubuntu on an old computer that refuses to boot from CD, has no ethernet card (uses USB ethernet device) and a 10GB hard drive. any takers?
<roostishaw> anyone, what am i doing wrong? im trying to install vmware server, but whenever its done installing and i do 'vmware', i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18401 i even did the reconfigure thing...
<n3rdism> harry: what do you want to know?
<harry> n3rdism: on wine hq they said to uncomment the unneeded wacom devices to avoid x server error. have you seen the link i gave you?
<HackMaster> i should clarify. I want to install on the basically useless computer.
<n3rdism> harry: i just looked at it
<n3rdism> harry: so yah, you should first make a backup of the file tho
<n3rdism> harry: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf then ^O and save as xorg.conf.backup
<n3rdism> harry: then remove the wacom device sections and save
<lmosher> Where can I find the ia32-libs-dev package?
<n3rdism> save it as xorg.conf keeping your xorg.conf.backup as is
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: here is a good how-to to install vmware
<HackMaster> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<harry> n3rdism: how will i know if its the unneeded wacom input devices??
<n3rdism> harry: you use a wacom device or tablet pc?
<PokerFacePenguin> anybody know the fix for disappearing desktop icons after an upgrade to dapper?
<lavi> hi all :)
<prophet> what is the equvelant of a ".exe" in windows but in linux?
<harry> n3rdism: i still dont get it??
<hawkaloogie> prophet, a file that has executable permission
<lavi> which command can equal to pause which under the windows shell command
<n3rdism> harry: do you use a wacom device. you know the tablet thing with a pen. or are you on a table laptop pc
<HackMaster> prophet, there is no such extention really
<HackMaster> yea, what hawakoogie said
<snarfer> prophet: maybe .py .pl or .sh ?
<prophet> where are the icons located that u can double click
<harry> n3rdism: i just use a desktop PC. i dont know a wacom device
<hawkaloogie> snarfer, don't confuse him. some executable files have no "extention"
<prophet> other then in applications
<PokerFacePenguin> prophet: it is all about executable permissions ....
<snarfer> true, hawkaloogie
<n3rdism> harry: then you should be ok
<hawkaloogie> prophet, /usr/bin
<dasGewitter> When streaming music from the browser, gXine is used. How does one change it to, perhaps Totem, for example?
<n3rdism> harry: but if anything appears strange to you and you start seeing errors and glitches you might wanna think about reinstating that xorg.conf.backup
<prophet> i like this but i need to get use to where everything is
<HackMaster> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a computer that has a USB network device and no bootable CD-ROM drive?
<PokerFacePenguin> prophet: a good thing to read up on is chmod http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<prophet> thanks
<prophet> i have read alot of guides but its still confusing
<prophet> the hirearchy one
<harry> n3rdism: i still dont get though. when i opened sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  i dont see any input devices needed to install
<PokerFacePenguin> permissions are simple once you get the hang
<harry> n3rdism: i still dont get though. when i opened sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  i dont see any input devices needed to uncomment..
<n3rdism> harry, they just mean that you delete the lines that explains device use for wacom
<HackMaster> permissions are so much easier on linux than windows
<roostishaw> anyone, what am i doing wrong? im trying to install vmware server, but whenever its done installing and i do 'vmware', i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18401 i even did the reconfigure thing...
<HackMaster> you will get used to it
<n3rdism> harry: if they arent there then dont worry about it :)
<prophet> Flashplayer is still buggy though
<hawkaloogie> windows doesn't even really HAVE permissions...
<dasGewitter> yeah it does
<HackMaster> @roostishaw, did you read the how-to i posted?
<hawkaloogie> prophet, because there's no flash player 8 for linux, but they say flash player 9 will be made for linux
<harry> n3rdism: can u help me please. i dont know. i thought i have to remove something like this ###
<HackMaster> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<boingolov> windows has permissions, just most times they aren't used.  typically everything has to run with administtrator privs
<dasGewitter> Have they released Java 5 yet?
<harry> n3rdsim: can u name a wacom devices???
<dasGewitter> (for linux)
<roostishaw> HackMaster, yes. its identicle to the one from the ubuntu forums that i followed. did you read my pastebin error?
<n3rdism> harry: anything with # before it is a comment
<HackMaster> yep
<n3rdism> it says wacom o.o;;
<roostishaw> hmm...
<PokerFacePenguin> prophet: one more link for you http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml
<prophet> i do support for adobe and its funny how pll call up wanting help with flash but we dont support it ahhaha
<harry> n3rdism: so what wine is trying to tell me is to delete those lines???
<roostishaw> HackMaster, and you have no idea whats wrong? :(
<prophet> why do i need to learn about the permissions
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: i just did what was said
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: ran the config
<RichG> I'm deciding on a size for my boot partition. what's the average combined size of an Ubuntu (Desktop) kernel and initrd? :)
<roostishaw> HackMaster, what command did u use to run the config?
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: it ran at install, but i had to run it again
<PokerFacePenguin> prophet: that is what makes a file executable....not its .extension
<n3rdism> harry: the device for wacom
<prophet> i see
<XiXaQ> Is there a GUI application for mounting cd images?
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<harry> n3rdism: yep.. and can you please tell me how to update my wine???
<n3rdism> harry: i suggest adding a # at the begining of the lines for all the wacom device properties
<roostishaw> HackMaster, why did you have to run it again?
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: no idea
<Linux-Mania> hello , My problem I have gnoppix 1.0 ubuntu based - I can't install to HDD no installer package I am at linux
<n3rdism> harry: that way its still technically there incase you flub up
<prophet> this os is too hard for regular people to learn
<roostishaw> HackMaster, i mean, what gave you the idea to run it again?
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: dont remember exactly, i just remembered vmware was there, ran 'vmware' and it said to config
<n3rdism> prophet: lol
<harry> n3rdism: are they named as wacom???
<yahn> does anyone know how to get mysqld.sock?  I need it to connect to my mysql server but its not on my computer.
<roostishaw> HackMaster, yea, thats what its saying to me
<prophet> im a pretty advanced user and its still like wtf
<n3rdism> harry: relax man :o
<XiXaQ> prophet, really? Anything in particular?
<HackMaster> @roostishaw: the exact same error you got
<prophet> no normal person will want to hang out in a chat room to figure out simplest stuff
<roostishaw> HackMaster, ok, thanks!
<prophet> i guess im trying to compare it to windows./..
<XiXaQ> prophet, what is it you're trying to figure out?
<prophet> nothing right now
<Linux-Mania> !!! SOMEBODY PLS LISTEN !!! , My problem I have gnoppix 1.0 ubuntu based - I can't install to HDD no installer package I am at linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! SOMEBODY PLS LISTEN !!! , My problem I have gnoppix 1.0 ubuntu based - I can't install to HDD no installer package I am at linux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<prophet> im doing ok now
<HackMaster> Does anyone know an alternet way to install ubuntu on a computer that has no CD drive and a USB network device?
<n3rdism> lmao owned
<XiXaQ> prophet, an example then?
<XiXaQ> Linux-Mania, gnoppix is not ubuntu.
<prophet> where would i find the program folder like in "Program Fikes"?
<prophet> files
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: why not get the install cd burned onto a usbkey?
<XiXaQ> prophet, /usr/bin
<prophet> ok let me look
<Linux-Mania> XiXaQ see www.gnoppix.org
<RichG> prophet, I just *glanced* at the user documentation for the first time ever, and it has a clear explanation of the UNIX/Linux file system scheme
<carthik> prophet, /usr/share/ /etc etc may have files too related to programs - let us know what you really want to do
<prophet> everything is short name how do i know what is what
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: i have not tried that, but i doubt it will boot from the drive
<carthik> prophet, what do you want/need?
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: i have a 1GB drive, would that work?
<prophet> nothing specific im just trying to figure out how all this works
<XiXaQ> Linux-Mania, oh.. sorry. :) It seems my knowledge is abit out of date.
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: you can mount any .iso image
<harry> n3rdism: actually ive installed the flash. the problem is i couldnt run it. after running "wine Flash.exe" no gui shows up. all i see in the terminal screen are sync:fixme etc..........
<LoneWolf071> !hi
<RichG> prophet, unless you want to use textual applications, you shouldn't need to browse through bin folders. that's what the GNOME menu/K menu is for :S
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: what?
<LoneWolf071> !route
<ubotu> I know nothing about route - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<prophet> i just hate not knowing how it works
<n3rdism> harry: one sec om getting you a screenshot
<LoneWolf071> how do i remove an entry from route?
<|rt|> prophet: but you run windows?
<n3rdism> harry: pm me your email address
<harry> n3rdism: harryinoferio@gmail.com
<Crescendo> I need to recover some data several write levels deep from an NTFS formatted drive...  what is the best software on Ubuntu to do this with?
<prophet> i dont feel that lost
<n3rdism> that works
<pawan_> hi
<pawan_> anybody in translation
<carthik> prophet, /usr/bin/ contains all the user binaries - think user program .exe files. Now windows has a registry for settings/config etc, we have /etc/ for configuration files. /usr/lib has the libraries for the binaries to work (you will never need to edit/change there, and /usr/share/ has data/templates/ etc used by files, including fonts, icons etc
<ic56> LoneWolf071: route del <target address>
<prophet> i see
<XiXaQ> prophet, UNIX is different from MS-DOS and Windows. If you want to understand the file structure, which is much simpler in Linux than it is in Windows, read about FHS. (Filesystem Hierarchy Standard)
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: i was able to floppy over the net install disk (5 floppys) and i see the install screen, but it wont detect the network card
<ic56> LoneWolf071: sudo route del <target address>
<prophet> i did i have the page book marked :)
<RichG> prophet, there are lots of good introductions to UNIX/Linux on the web. if you just try and dive into Linux when you've only previously used Windows, you probably won't discover much yourself. it's actually all quite simple. :)
<carthik> prophet, for any program you install, say xchat, $dpkg -L xchat is the command that will list all the files installed by/for the program - including directories.
<carthik> prophet, yup- on your first day with windows you prolly didn't know it all - now you know what you need to - likewise, start using Linux and you'll "soak it in".
<prophet> ya looks very streight forward
<bimberi> Crescendo: there might be something in the ntfsprogs package (guessing)
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: read this link, it might be useful for you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-192658.html
<prophet> true carthik
<prophet> that day was like in 98 it was a long time ago i forgot
<prophet> i was like in 8th grade
<Crescendo> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ?
<carthik> prophet, i know much more about how things work in Linux though I have been using it only for 1+ year as opposed to windows - the environment in windows is "dont touch ANYTHING - it might break" as opposed to Linux where you can break stuff and fix it later with help.
<prophet> i watched this linux doc on google video it seems more open to whats going on in the background
<Crescendo> bimberi, I'll look through the package.
<RichG> prophet, in a nutshell: the system (kernel) starts, and executes a shell, usually a shell called bash. what's a shell? well it's the most basic level of interaction between the kernel and the user. the main shell for Windows is Explorer, which consists of a task bar, desktop and file browser. though, unlike Explorer, bash is a textual application
<KaiHanari> whats a good command line app to capture an image from a video device once every "x" seconds and save it to a file, same filename every time?
<prophet> they made windows sound like its hiding all this stuff and it seem slike it is
<yahn> when I installed debian from knoppix it didn't install mysql correctly.  when I try mysql -u root -p and set the password it tells me that mysqld.sock is missing.  does anyone know how to fix this?  sorry to bother you guys.
<XiXaQ> prophet, you might enjoy /proc
<Crescendo> What would be the best solution to ripping a DVD to an AVI?
<prophet> whats that
<prophet> ive seen it
<|rt|> hehe we've been working with Nvidia closely at work and they told our engineers that it's much easier to debug their drivers under linux than under windows
<Crescendo> Lol.
<XiXaQ> prophet, what's going on in the background :)
<mjr> Crescendo, dvdrip
<prophet> ah
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: this looks like the best instructions to get it on the usbkey...i assume you can put it on your computer hd from there http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100
<prophet> well i havnt been in windows in like a week or something
<harry> n3rdism: are still there???
<prophet> so thats a good sign i guess
<mjr> Crescendo, from multiverse
<n3rdism> harry: about to send it man
<prophet> the only thing i dont know howto get to work there is WMVs
<KaiHanari> whats a good command line app to capture an image from a video device once every "x" seconds and save it to a file, same filename every time?
<prophet> i tryed reading the docs but they confused me
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: is it possible to connect the hard drive to my computer and copy over the OS?
<XiXaQ> prophet, not all wmv's are usable.
<prophet> :(
<n3rdism> harry: ok sent.
<dasGewitter> gvidcap
<prophet> there is a legality?"
<prophet> i read something like ta
<prophet> t
<RichG> prophet, anyway, the shell has bank of variables, each with a textual value. one important variable is PATH, the value of which is a list of paths (like /bin, /usr/bin) ***which are searched when you type in something like "firefox"***. bash looks for a file named "firefox" inside the directories in this list, and when it finds a match, it executes the file
<prophet> that
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: prehaps DD the iso to a partition and then boot from it?
<carthik> prophet setup mplayer with the w32codecs and codecs-essential packages.
<dasGewitter> kaihanari: gvidcap
<XiXaQ> promet, yes. Digital Content Blagblah
<prophet> i have the codec pages
<prophet> packages
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: not the optimum solution to copy...it wont "just work" that way
<prophet> do you have the site for mplayer
<XiXaQ> prophet, "the site"?
<pyd> can't get online with my laptop (Dapper).  I'm not sure what else I can do to troubleshoot.  I'm running a liveCD on a desktop machine now.  Internet connection is ok.  sending/recieving packets,  but not online.
<prophet> also installing software is kinda confusing for some reason
<prophet> for mplayer
<prophet> the site
<harry> n3rdism: so what i needed to do is to remove those #
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: not dd the install iso to the partition?
<prophet> where i can obtain mplayer
<HackMaster> ok
<n3rdism> harry: remove EVERYTHING shaded in green
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: the live/installer cd is a compressed filesystem that is "loop mounted"
<dasGewitter> prophet: http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<n3rdism> harry: and make sure you back it up!!!
<prophet> also thanks for not bitching me out because of my questions
<lighthouse> pyd: try deactivating the connection and activating it again, ive had the same problems and that works for me
<XiXaQ> prophet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer?highlight=%28mplayer%29 ?
<KaiHanari> dasGewitter, E: Couldn't find package gvidcap
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: yea, that does not mean much to me
<Sola6662> i need to know something i been trying to upgrade my firefox for a while now and i downloaded the firefox-1.5.0.4.tar.gz from the firefox site how can i use this tar.gz file to upgrade firefox?
<carthik> prophet, you'll have to enable some repositories etc... there must a howto on the forums or someplace
<pyd> lighthouse: I'll try that...
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: use the last link i gave ya...it will help loads
<HackMaster> ok
<XiXaQ> prophet, apt-get install mplayer
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100 this one
<dasGewitter> kaihanari: it's not packaged in Ubuntu. Google it.
<prophet> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<prophet>  ?
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: got it
<prophet> i ran that command
<prophet> and i got that
<harry> n3rdism: i think i dont see those wacom devices on my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: oh, and will ubuntu support USB ethernet devices?
<prophet> what the hell is a installation candidate
<n3rdism> harry: then im afraid taht isnt the issue
<RichG> prophet, you don't see this happening because Ubuntu automatically tells bash to start GNOME, which hides the terminals where textual applications get input and put output. however, the process is essentially the same for when you launch an application in a graphical desktop environment.
<XiXaQ> prophet, have you enabled all the repositories?
<Argentino_> hello!
<harry> n3rdism: what i have are these Section "InputDevice"
<harry> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<harry> 	Driver		"kbd"
<harry> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<harry> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<harry> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
<harry> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<XiXaQ> hello Argentino_ :)
<harry> EndSection
<harry> Section "InputDevice"
<harry> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<XiXaQ> harry!
<harry> 	Driver		"mouse"
<harry> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<prophet> not sure i guess ill search howto do tha
<harry> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: not sure really, but it reads my usb key
<harry> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<harry> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<n3rdism> harry: oh god please stop
<harry> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<n3rdism> harry: email it to me
<harry> XiXaQ: sorry
<n3rdism> lol
<Sola6662> i need to know something i been trying to upgrade my firefox for a while now and i downloaded the firefox-1.5.0.4.tar.gz from the firefox site how can i use this tar.gz file to upgrade firefox?
<XiXaQ> harry, never paste that much into an IRC channel. Use http://www.rafb.net/paste and give us the url you receive.
<Madpilot> harry, pastebin next time!
<Madpilot> !paste
<asdx> someone on athlon 64 using ubuntu 64 with xgl/compiz?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pyd> prophet: System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager.
<PokerFacePenguin> HackMaster: make sure your bios lets you boot from a usbkey before you get too far into putting that on your key
<n3rdism> that too :D
<pyd> prophet: then Settings --> Repositories
<prophet> k
<Sola6662> the file is located /home/sola6662/Desktop/firefox-1.5.0.4.tar.gz:
<lab2std_> hi
<HackMaster> @pokerfacepenguin: lol. i dont think it will, but i think i am gonna try sdm
<prophet> enable all of them
<harry> n3rdism: its emailed
<lab2std_> 
<pyd> hi
<Asterisk_Newbie> hi all from Portugal
<XiXaQ> prophet, yes.
<RichG> Sola6662, you should only install software using a package manager such as Synaptic Package Manager. the .tar.gz files are intended for people who use a bare-bones distribution of Linux
<deville75> hello?
<deville75> i need help with Dual Booting
<pyd> prophet: whatever ones you want to enable.  Usually Universe... optionally Multiverse.
<pyd> hello
<deville75> i've already installed both Linux and Windows
<XiXaQ> deville75, ask your question and maybe someone can help you.
<prophet> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<prophet> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<prophet> humm
<prophet> i have no idea what tha tmeans
<deville75> but I was wondering if it is possible to boot both Linux and Windows together, and run them side by side
<bimberi> prophet: close Synaptic
<Sola6662> RichG i know but it somehow wont let me upgrade from synaptic
<pyd> prophet: did you close other Synaptic Windows?  Is any other apt package running?
<prophet> no
<lab2std_> hi
<prophet> let me try
<carthik> prophet, it says in the message: is another process using it?
<RichG> Sola6662, what happens when you try? :)
<pyd> prophet: close your terminals... close your synaptic windows... try again
<prophet> ok i closed the manager
<prophet> and it says the same candidate thign again
<bimberi> deville75: not at the same time, no
<pyd> prophet: did you enable the repositories?
<Sola6662> RichG well the last try i tried it didit upgrade to version -1.5.0
<prophet> yuo
<prophet> what was the get command
<prophet> apt-get mplayer?
<pyd> apt-get install [something] 
<n3rdism> harry: yah you're good on the not having wacom b.s. in your xorg.conf
<n3rdism> harry: it must be something else then
<pyd> prophet: sorry:  sudo apt-get install [whatever] 
<deville75> bimberi: ok.. but is ther some way to use two different Linux Sessions? I remember accidentally pressing the F1, F2, etc.. buttons before and it switched to another "Linux Session"..
<prophet> yeah it did the candidate thing again enabled everyting restarted the terminal
<prophet> yeah i know the sudo think now :)
<prophet> super user
<lighthouse> deville75: if you want to run both at the same time, use vmware, you can virtually boot windows inside of linux
<prophet> the blank PW had me stumped for a day
<n3rdism> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RichG> Sola6662, it might be because Synaptic isn't aware that version 1.5 is available. have you updated Synaptic's database of packages?
<pyd> I think it means "substitute user"... but that's what it's used for..
<Sola6662> RichG yep
<prophet> i dont think so how do i update its database
<bimberi> deville75: if you choose the "Switch User" option from the logout dialog that will let you log in a second time.
<harry> n3rdism: i have installed flash
<Sola6662> RichG or i think
<Madpilot> pyd, 'sudo' apparently stands for 'Super User DO' - trivia for the day :)
<n3rdism> harry: im aware
<Sola6662> RichG how i do that?
<harry> n3rdism: the first problem was that i dont have the msvcirt.dll
<pyd> prophet: back to synaptic and "refresh" button
<deville75> Login a second time? with the same user?
<bimberi> deville75: and to switch between the two X logins will be ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f8
<prophet> k
<harry> n3rdism: i copied msvcirt.dll from windows and paste it in the folder of the flash.
<bimberi> deville75: as a different user if you like
<swim> hey folks can a gnome-panel be set to be over other windows?
<deville75> or as the same user?
<harry> n3rdism: a new message on the terminal comes up
<RichG> Sola6662, haha, actually I've only used Ubuntu once for a few minutes. I use Gentoo Linux mainly. I'm sure someone else here could tell you how to do it
<RichG> could someone explain t o Sola6662 how to make Synaptic aware of new versions of packages?
<prophet> is there a keyboard shortcut to open terminal or do i have to set it
<bimberi> deville75: yes you can.  I did try that once and there were some messages of protest about logging in twice but it seemed to work OK.
<harry> n3rdism: i cant remember the exact message cause right now im on a cafe.  the message is something like "fixme,  sync
<deville75> kool...
<harry> and 000888098091x909809
<harry> and 000888098091x909809 n3rdism
<RichG> prophet, there isn't one set by default. check the Keyboard Shortcuts preferences
<Sola6662> RicjG my other PC had Gentoo didit have no probs with it but this distro gives me probs out the ass
<prophet> yeah thats what i though
<deville75> thx..and one more question.. does anyone know about a Guide to get VMware to work.. I want it to emulate WIndows XP
<n3rdism> harry: im not quite sure what you would do man; im sorry :( i dont have enough experience with wine and flash mx
<Madpilot> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<HackMaster> how do i unmount a usb drive, /dev/sdg?
<Sola6662> RickG my other PC had Gentoo didit have no probs with it but this distro gives me probs out the ass
<Sola6662> damn typos
<n3rdism> harry: good luck to you tho
<harry> n3rdism: and by the way i installed flash on the z:\
<prophet> i searched synaptic there is like 40 mplayers how do i know what one i choose/
<harry> n3rdism: ok thanks
<RichG> Sola6662, have you read the documentation? ;)
<n3rdism> harry: look around on google and see what you pull up
<pyd> prophet: you can choose the generic one, or go back to terminal and : sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Sola6662> RichG yep
* RichG shrugs
<RichG> I'm deciding on a size for my boot partition. what's the average combined size of an Ubuntu (Desktop) kernel and initrd? :)
<harry> n3rdism: guess i'll just have to use vmware and install windows there. and just run Flashmx
<prophet> the descriptions are all differnt and the aptget gives me some lock thing
<n3rdism> harry: sounds it :(
<RichG> prophet, most of them are probably plug-ins
<prophet> gives me the installation candidate again ow ell ill try from synaptic
<deville75> kool thx for the Link for VMWare help
<lmosher> I'm new to apt-get. How do I deal with this: libfreetype6-dev: Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.1.10-1ubuntu2) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<pyd> prophet: I'll check what mine says
<deville75> thanks Bimberi
<prophet> there is xmms m player
<prophet> k6
<prophet> k7
<prophet> :/
<Sola6662> i cant install gentoo on this PC this sucks
<prophet> mozilla m player
<prophet> there is alot
<Binome> wow, that was hell. I tried to upgrade from warty up to dapper through command line apt
<prophet> 368 is ultiamte movie player for linux
<pyd> prophet: I would choose "mplayer".  and "mozilla-mplayer" if you want the plugin for mozilla.
<prophet> i guess thats it
<n3rdism> gentoo is very anticlimatic lol
<swim> hey folks can a gnome-panel be set to be over other windows?
<Madpilot> Binome, that's a long jump - how did it go?
<pyd> prophet: choose both.  If you don't like to mozilla plugin, you can remove it later.
<Sola6662> n3rdism lol
<Binome> I said screw it half way through, after have a completly broken package list
<prophet> could not mark all packages for installation something about dependacies
<pyd> prophet: or just choose "mozilla-mplayer" and it will install everything because it requires "mplayer"
<n3rdism> sola6662, not saying thats bad or anything tho ^^
<Sola6662> i know
<Sola6662> shit if i mad the money i would have 4 PCs with there own OSes
<n3rdism> gentoo is awesome, im thinking of starting one up in my 80gig thats just laying around. i find it more of a hobbyists distro
<Binome> Sola, I have vmware for that
<prophet> there is dependancies missing not sure what that means
<prophet> or why im missing htem
<pyd> prophet: paste the message if you can: pastebin.com or somewhere.
<Sola6662> i had a bad KDE prob erly this morning
<prophet> mplayer-386:
<prophet>  Depends: libjack0.80.0-0 but it is not going to be inst
<prophet> alled
<Sola6662> KDE didit want to work with KDE login screen shit
<Binome> haha, my p2 is too loud, time to fix that with the sidecutters
<prophet> mozilla-mplayer:
<prophet>  Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0-pre5) or
<prophet>  	mplayer-custom but it is not going to be installed or
<prophet>  	mplayer-386 but it is not going to be installed or
<prophet>  	mplayer-586 but it is not going to be installed or
<prophet>  	mplayer-686 but it is not going to be installed or
<prophet>  	mplayer-k6 but it is not going to be installed or
<prophet>  	mplayer-k7 but it is not going to be installed or
<prophet>  	mplayer-powerpc (>=1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<n3rdism> oh god
<prophet>  	mplayer-g4 (>=1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<prophet>  	mplayer-amd64 (>=1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<prophet>  	mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<Sola6662> wow
<lighthouse> here we go again
<pyd> prophet: wait
<Sola6662> i smell spam
<lighthouse> mmmm spam... im hungry
* n3rdism puts his shoes back on, blushing. >.<
<Sola6662> same
<analiser> hi
<Sola6662> spam with a shitload of mayo
<pyd> prophet: did you change anything in the settings other than repositories?
<lighthouse> and a hot asian chick on top........ is that wrong?
<Sola6662> hell no
<n3rdism> lighthouse, dont forget the midgets
<lwizardl> hi
<n3rdism> i mean little people! :O
<Sola6662> ROFL
<lighthouse> I <3 midgets....
<prophet> ummm im pretty sure i didnt and i didn i didnt know
<prophet> i havnt played that much with synaptic
<n3rdism> Xp
<Sola6662> nidgets just the right size
<lwizardl> is any of the official ubuntu people in here?
<lighthouse> mini me.... you complete me....
<Sola6662> midgets*
<n3rdism> wizard: we are all what makes ubuntu ^^
<Sola6662> xD
<analiser> some body use a orinoco card on ubuntu 6.06
<Sola6662> dude u know what would be cool
<prophet> :/
<Sola6662> to have a midget twin
<pyd> prophet: if you choose just "mplayer" will it let you install it?
<analiser> i cant make a monitor mode in the orinoco
<lighthouse> n3rdism: wow, that was really pyhlociscall (sp?)
<n3rdism> lighthouse: its like all over ubuntu.com lol
<prophet> there is no just mplayer
<prophet> there is other stuff after it but no
<Madpilot> lwizardl, there are various ppl who're more involved with the Ubuntu project here - what's up?
<lwizardl> n3rdism, i know that but I was trying to find out if they have any options for retailers that want to give out ubuntu cds
<analiser> hey !!! some body use a orinoco card on ubuntu 6.06
<prophet> 586
<minerale> hmm, is anyone else affected by: http://classicseizure.ytmnd.com ?
<prophet> 386
<prophet> 686
<prophet> differnt chips
<lighthouse> n3rdism:  lol yea, but you damn well know they have a couple dozen midgets in a closet workin on this shit
<prophet> i tryed all
<n3rdism> LOL
<pyd> prophet: strange... are you using Dapper? 6.06?
<Sola6662> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@about/cooking/alfredo/Minerale]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Sola6662> linux midgets
<prophet> i think so
<prophet> where can i know for sure
<analiser> hey !!! some body use a orinoco card on ubuntu 6.06
<lecaros> lwizardl check ubuntu-com, there's the information you are looking for
<prophet> about gnome
<lecaros> lwizardl you can be a ubuntu partner
<n3rdism> sola6662, stop making fun of tux
<KaiHanari> how do i capture from the command line an image from /dev/video0 and save it as a jpg file?
<Sola6662> xD
<pyd> prophet: System menu --> About
<Sola6662> cool
<prophet> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<prophet>                 - the Dapper Drake - released in June 2006.
<n3rdism> wizard: you should do it man :D
<Sola6662> i wonder how great is Dapper Drake is?
<lwizardl> lecaros, ok becuase i'm using ubuntu for my store webserver, plan to use it for retail pos system, plus the kiosk
<Sola6662> 6.06
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* #ubuntu-ports  You can't join that many channels
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<z0rz> I'm used to iTunes .. but I also want a good video player .. which audio/video player should I isntall?
<Flannel> join ##C++
<lmosher> wow freenode is having some troubles
<z0rz> Yeah they are
<Flannel> Wheee!
<z0rz> I couldn't get on earlier
<z0rz> I'm used to iTunes .. but I also want a good video player .. which audio/video player should I install?
<lmosher> z0rz: I'd suggest mplayer?
<DavidJ> I'm having trouble booting from the Dapper live cd on my HP Pavilion dv5167cl laptop. In Knoppix I have to start with the code 'knoppix acpi=off' and in DSL I have to start with the code 'dsl acpi=off'... but I can't find out how to do something similar with Ubuntu
<z0rz> what aobut that one that starts with an a ... anarok or something like that
<techrush> anyone else having problems with the vmware-player package from the repo ?
<DaCapn> investigating
<CyDrive> Can someone help me with my broadcom bcm43xx wireless card i had to reinstall ubuntu but in order for my card to work i need a file and a command but i forgot both of them i have checked the wiki but once again i dont understand it to well
<fogos> hi someone uses acidrip
<Sola_Kusanagi> wow
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<AlienX> netsplit
<Sola6662> wow server messin up
<Krhis> Netsplit?
<z0rz> Is there a simple 1, 2, 3 click procedure for ripping DVDs to Divx/Xvid files?
<Sola6662> whats going on
<lecaros> krhis may be, brown is down
<z0rz> Freenode is having some major problems
<Krhis> Ah
<Sola6662> i see
<Krhis> Some one tripped over that cord again.
<z0rz> Prally
<Sola6662> wow Xfce looks great
<z0rz> yeah I'm thinking of reinstalling from ubuntu to xbuntu or w/e it's caleld
<Krhis> xubuntu :P
<grodius> Can someone help me? Is it possible to WRITE to your windows drive from Ubuntu?
<z0rz> I've always liked xfce
<z0rz> grodius Dapper or breezy?
<lecaros> grodius fat or ntfs?
<grodius> z0rz Dapper
<Sola6662> im breezy
<Krhis> grodius: if it's fat32, yes.
<grodius> Dapper and NTFS
<lecaros> grodius it's on beta stage
<CyDrive> Hello im installing my broadcom bcm43xx wireless network card and i found wl-apasto.o wich i now is needed when i got my  card to wor before i reinstalled my os but what command do i use in the terminal to use this file?
<z0rz> http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Krhis> NTFS is very complex and very undocumented.
<z0rz> \http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<grodius> lecaros how do I attempt it?
<nrdb> grodius: maybe you can make a fat32 parition and then both windows and Linux can read/write
<Sola6662> but what worries me will Xfce coop with my Login screens i dled from Gnome-look and stuff
<z0rz> or just read those links I gave u
<lecaros> grodius mount your ntfs partition with write mode on, i guess
<Cntryboy> anyone know where to get java at? I forgot where lol. I'm using kubuntu dapper 6.06 if that matters but I doubt it.
<lecaros> grodius but you can corrupt your filesystem
<Shadowline> Sola6662, XFCE uses GDM for the login
<FunnyLookinHat> !java
<lecaros> @java
<lecaros> !java
<FunnyLookinHat> Cntryboy, you should be able to do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Sola6662> sweet thx shadowline
<z0rz> lecaros it's not that easy... for love people: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<ironfroggy> off the liveCD, im getting the example video playing with just a big blue screen. have the problem with xine and mplayer, and ive seen this in other distros on this box too. is there anything i can do to get around this?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu is dead still   : )
<Cntryboy> funny u sure?
<nrdb> I have a Kubuntu install and I can't record sound from the mic. I can here the mic. in the speaker but all the programs I have tried record nothing.
<lecaros> ubotu is off :(
<Cntryboy> let me try
<Shadowline> Sola6662, apt-get install xubuntu
<Cntryboy> I remember downloading it some where
<Sola6662> shadowline i had to reinstall the OS cuz KDE and login screens
<Sola6662> i have Xubuntu fully installed
<lecaros> cntryboy, now it's part of ubuntu repositories
<Cntryboy> cool since when?
* z0rz claps for Sola
<Cntryboy> and yes its working thx
<lecaros> since a few weeks ago
<Shadowline> Sola6662, you realize you can have kde, gnome and xfce installed at the same time
<Cntryboy> cool
<Cntryboy> thx
<CyDrive> can someone help me with my broadcom bcm43xx wireless card?
<Sola6662> i found that out when i was reading the install info for Xfce
<Papageno> I'm not sure where else to ask, so if you can't answer this then please direct me to a channel/server where I could get an answer. How does an ATI Mobility FireGL V5200 compare with other, standard ATI mobility cards like the Mobility x1600 and Mobility x1800?
<lecaros> check UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<lecaros> cntryboy check UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<DavidJ> How do I restart gnome with the ubuntu live cd?
<Sola6662> Shadowline are there any more DE's i should know about other then Gnome, KDE, and Xfce?
<Flannel> DavidJ: ctrl-alt-backspace
<FunnyLookinHat> DavidJ, Control + alt + backspace
<carson> does anybody here know chinese?
<nrdb> I have a Kubuntu install and I can't record sound from the mic. I can here the mic. in the speaker but all the programs I have tried record nothing.
<Shadowline> Sola6662, thats a pretty good start
<interfear> i installed kubuntu-desktop and and now when i boot it looks like i have kubuntu, i dont assume there is a way to change that is there
<z0rz> Papageno well I don't have an answer for you .. but you could possible check #hardware on irc.efnet.nl (I like nl because it doesn't require identd)
<z0rz> or is it irc.efnet.pl ... idk
<z0rz> Hey TomB
<Papageno> I asked there, but no one answered.
<rsteele> yo
<Remorse_> sup
<ironfroggy> interfear: how does it "look like" you have kubuntu?
<bimberi> interfear: you can choose the desktop environment from the Sessons menu on the login screen
<helpmeee> can someone help me?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, go ahead and ask your  question  : )
<sharms> !tell helpmeee about anyone
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, ubotu is down  : (
<z0rz> Whoever needed a NTFS Read/Write for Dapper try this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: nooo
<AngryParsley> hello everyone, I just got an ubuntu live CD from a coworker and I can't seem to get it to boot on my ibook
<Remorse_> fun
<helpmeee> im trying to play a game called quake3 but there is no sound.. I get the message ------- sound initialization -------
<helpmeee> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<helpmeee> Could not open /dev/dsp
<drgonzo> hello all
<z0rz> hello all
<Flannel> interfear: there is.  I don't remember the command off the top of my head.  but there is ;)
<AngryParsley> holding down C does nothing :/
<sharms> AngryParsley, you need the PPC one
<AngryParsley> sharms: yes, I got the PPC version
<AngryParsley> sharms: my coworker brought in a bunch of shipit CDs
<AngryParsley> and he had one powerpc version
<z0rz> Why would you want Ubuntu over OS X/
<interfear> to be uber
<AngryParsley> z0rz: I'd just enjoy dual-booting
<z0rz> How olds your iBook?
<AngryParsley> I mean I threw a 120 gig hard drive in this thing and it's not even half full
<drgonzo> I had setup a dvb-t Card a few years back, It was a Technotrend-t1000, anyway I would like to give it another go and I thought I would check up on a few things if they have changed. Anyway, the card is detected DVB: registering frontend 0 (Philips TDA10045H DVB-T)...
<AngryParsley> z0rz: december 2005
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, you are running it natively or through WINE ?
<drgonzo> So I grabbed the firmware and put it in /lib/firmware, but it doesn't seem to load on boot
<AngryParsley> it's the last model before the macbooks came out
<z0rz> Ohh.. I bet you hated the 06 intel switch
<DavidJ> how do I restart gnome when at the terminal after closing out of gnome?
<CyDrive> can someone help me? im trying to get my wireless card to wor and in the wii i get this but im not sure i downlaoded the file but hat now? "this will fix it, it might also do to add this to you /etc/network/interfaces file, (sounds like a good time to make a script? and runn that with preup?) This has been fixed as of kernel 2.6.17. You must use wl_apsta.o (  http://drinus.net/airport/wl_apsta.o) with that kernel to fix the problem (from the
<helpmeee> funnylookinhat.. natively
<AngryParsley> z0rz: meh, I hear the new macbooks still have some bugs
<interfear> DavidJ: gnome-session
<AngryParsley> also, this thing gets great battery life
<z0rz> yeah but they are blazzing fast
<badiNFO> anyone know any good web servers for ubuntu?
<z0rz> Yeah I have an older ibook .. like 6 hours w/o wireless on
<z0rz> badiNFO just get apache
<Flannel> badiNFO: apache
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, hmm ok.    give me a minute
<z0rz> Look for "LAMP" installs for Ubuntu
<badiNFO> ok could someone tell me what package to DL?
<z0rz> when you are looking for a guide
<helpmeee> funnylookinhate.. alrighty <3
<badiNFO> i have a P2 450 and i just need to setup a basic webserver
<tuxvix> hello everyone
<z0rz> badiNFO just goole LAMP Ubuntu (Insert Breezy or Dapper here)
<z0rz> google*
<Flannel> no no.  theres a wiki page.
<badiNFO> ok ty
<lmosher> what is "YAST?"
<Flannel> let me get the url
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, Try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84103&highlight=quake+%2Fdev%2Fdsp
<z0rz> Or have flannel link u
<tuxvix> does any one in here knows how to request clock on the hostname?
<tuxvix> on freenode servers?
<AngryParsley> so anyway, I tried the command + shift + option + delete thing to force my ibook to not boot off my hard drive
<Flannel> badiNFO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<AngryParsley> and that didn't work at all
<FunnyLookinHat> badiNFO, also check out #ubuntu-server
<lecaros> tuxvix /time
<AngryParsley> it just tried to netboot (which of course took forever and didn't work)
<Flannel> badiNFO: yeah, the server iso has a built in lamp installation.
<AngryParsley> so I had to hold down option to list my bootable devices and select my hard drive
<tuxvix> ?
<helpmeee> thanks i'll see if it works out ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, no problem.  always give the forums a try, they are a great resource   : )
<AngryParsley> also, when I open up the startup disks in system prefs, the ubuntu CD doesn't show up
<AngryParsley> but my OS X install DVD does
<lewbing> hello,who can help me.i am install ubuntu6.06 live-cd again,the error has returned.I am from china,i'm english is to bad,pardon me.
<z0rz> Is it me or is YouTube really slow right now?
<AngryParsley> jeez, a ton of people are joining
<AngryParsley> I guess the netsplit is over
<prophet> so is there a place where i can download the mplayer manually
<FunnyLookinHat> AngryParsley, networks are unsplitting  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a chinese ubuntu support channel for lewbing  ?
<humanpersonman> prophet, you can download the .deb file from the ubuntu package search
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know?
<Madpilot> !cn
<Madpilot> !tw
<Flannel> Madpilot: ubotu isn't back yet
<Madpilot> ah
<lewbing> hello,who can help me.i am install ubuntu6.06 live-cd again,the error has returned.I am from china,i'm english is too bad,pardon me.
<Flannel> #ubuntu-cn
<Madpilot> there is an #ubuntu-tw for Taiwan, I know
<FunnyLookinHat> lewbing, join #ubuntu-cn
<Flannel> er, lewbing /join #ubuntu-cn
<humanpersonman> ixneh on aiwanteh
<interfear> What torrent client do you guys use?
<prophet> i know thats what i was talking about with some pll here it has some issues wit the dependacies
<lewbing> Flannel, i see, i joined #ubuntu-cn
<z0rz> Bahh .. no audio from YouTube!!!??
<AngryParsley> so... should I just try downloading the .iso and burning it? because the shipit live CD can be read and it's definitely a PPC CD
<z0rz> What's the deal?
<ruxpin^> where do I set the default login manager from the command line?
<z0rz> SHouldn't it be "How do I..."
<helpmeee> funnylookinhat* if your not to busy.. it sais im suppost to use the binaries but I dont know what to do http://www.xs4all.nl/~bruijn9/quake3/
<humanpersonman> lewbing, you can get on irc channels in china? IRC isn't censored?
<dli> ruxpin^, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lewbing> #ubuntu-cn can't help me,
<dli> lewbing, don't go to ubuntu-cn, ask your questions here
<ruxpin^> dli: thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, give me a sec to open that link
<ruxpin^> ** (process:2895): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<lewbing> i am running ubuntu6.06 live-cd  now, i can't install chinese input-method.
<PrairieDog> Can GOTY and  UT2004 be run on ubuntu
<ruxpin^> ^how could I fix that?
<helpmeee> okay funnylookinhate
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, are you on hoary/breezy/dapper ?
<ringzero_> Is it possible to install an i386 .deb (opera, in particular) on my amd64 install?
<z0rz> anyone know why I can't turn up the volume on YouTube videos?
<dli> lewbing, you can not install to a livecd, can you install to your hard drive?
<z0rz> I have flash player installed.. I hear audio from everything else.. just not from YouTube
<dli> z0rz, try: alsamixer
<helpmeee> I have no idea funnylookinhate.. im using kubuntu and thats all I know
<interfear> PrairieDog: i got ut2004 demo to work fine on ubuntu 32
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, heh ok.  When did you download your cd? recently?
<humanpersonman> lewbing, try the chinese forums http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<PrairieDog> oh cool, interfear
<helpmeee> yeah like a week okay funnylookinhate
<interfear> PrairieDog: i dunno about 64bit though
<z0rz> dli .. the problem is I can't turn the volume up on the little flash player ... I can use the volume in ubuntu just fine
<interfear> havent tried it yet, i just installed ubuntu 64
<ruxpin^> Koneen kloonaus G4l:ll.
<ruxpin^> ------------------------
<ruxpin^> Kynnist g4l-livecd. Oletuskerneli toimii hyvin.
<ruxpin^> Ohjelma kynnistyy komennolla:
<ruxpin^> # g4l
<z0rz> it's like I have to reboot into windows if I want to watch anything on youtube
<ruxpin^> --> RAW Mode
<ruxpin^> --> Network use
<ruxpin^> Config FTP: 10.211.114.129
<lewbing> humanpersonman,thank you,i am visited ubuntu.org.cn early.
<ruxpin^> useridpass: g4l:Ghost
<ruxpin^> Config filename: (hae)
<ruxpin^> Toggle compression: (aseta)
<ruxpin^> Path to Image Directory: ./
<Flannel> ruxpin^: don't paste here.
<ruxpin^> --> Restore
<ruxpin^> FTP-palvelimella image on hakemistossa "/share/images".
<PrairieDog> interfear: I'm not going to 64.
<ruxpin^> NFS-jako on "/share".
<dli> z0rz, did you try right click?
<ruxpin^> # mount -t nfs 10.211.114.129:/share /mnt/share
<ruxpin^> Imagen rootin salasana on 'openlab'.
<ruxpin^> HUOM! l tee muutoksia koneisiin ktdd3006-01, -03 ja -04!!!
<ruxpin^> damn
<prophet> where can i upgrade to the gcc-2.95 comiler
<ruxpin^> Flannel: http://www.xs4all.nl/~bruijn9/quake3/breezy/quake3-1.33-r517-i586.tar.gz
<z0rz> Yeah .. the flash player menu just comes up
<dli> z0rz, youtube works for me :( I don't have windows for long
<ruxpin^> helpmeee: http://www.xs4all.nl/~bruijn9/quake3/breezy/quake3-1.33-r517-i586.tar.gz maybe you should use this
<z0rz> I can't hear any audio .. I'm trying a different video clip now..
<Flannel> prophet: Dapper has 2.95
<lewbing> dli,i am installed ubuntu,when restart run ubuntu,the error has bagin:Hard disk boot sector invalid.
<prophet> when i try to ./configure a package it comes back and it says it doesnt have the latest
<lewbing> dli,i am install ubuntu6.06 .
<humanpersonman> prophet, apt-get install build-essential
<humanpersonman> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, hmm...  well you are using dapper release (6.06) and none of these binaries are for dapper, so i cannot guaruntee that they work
<dli> lewbing, okay, why are you making so many partitions?
<helpmeee> anything is worth a try
<lewbing> dli,i can't running ubuntu6.06 now,hehe,i think is so good.
<prophet> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<prophet>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or                            libc-dev
<prophet>                    Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed                   Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<prophet> :(
<dli> lewbing, okay, booting problem? can you mount the partitions, and chroot to it
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, go ahead and download quake3-1.33-r468-i686.tar.gz  from /breezy/
<lewbing> dli,how can do it?please tell me,
<dli> lewbing, if you are sure about the installation, and the problem is no more than booting, you can follow the grub howto
<ringzero_> hmm. so I can't run i386 binaries if I chose the amd64 install?
<helpmeee> okay funnylookinhate
<humanpersonman> ringzero_, ha no
<dli> lewbing, first, I would think your disk is in a very bad shape, if it's not too late, I suggest you to re-install
<ringzero_> humanpersonman:  ah, I think I get it. it's apt that's the limit?
<prophet> what does it mean when there is missing dependancies
<prophet> ?
<badiNFO> what's that thing for ubuntu, that has widgets
<dli> lewbing, you have so many partitions, quite not reasonable sizes, and reiserfs is known to be unstable
* ringzero_ sees "inverted" /lib and /lib32 
<badiNFO> i forget what it's called
<Madpilot> prophet, if you can't install build-essential, there's something wrong with your sources.list... can you pastebin that?
<humanpersonman> badniNFO, gdesklets
<badiNFO> oh ok ty
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok, now open up the file and extract all the files to your desktop
<prophet> whats paste bin?
<lewbing> dli,thank you,i installed ubuntu6.06 to my computer,but it can't to be running,only problem message:Press 'H' to retry Hard disk,any other key for floppy. Hard disk boot secter invaild.
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<humanpersonman> ubotu is down
<Madpilot> gah, can't function w/o the bot... :|
<hawkaloogie> yay netsplits!
<humanpersonman> Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dli> lewbing, okay, do you know which partition is your / partition?
<helpmeee> wait you posted two different links funnylookenhate.. so go for the second link?
<dli> lewbing, if you have no idea, do: sudo grub
<Madpilot> humanpersonman, thanks :)
<humanpersonman> you put code and error messages there so as not to flood the channel then post the link to it so we can look at them
<lewbing> dli,i install ubuntu6.06 again,use default partition./hda/hda1 is "/".
<Madpilot> prophet, use the URL that humanpersonman just posted, put your sources.list there
<prophet> what am i supposed to do wit hthat site
<dli> lewbing, that should lead you to the grub command line, then, do: find /etc/hosts
<prophet> where do i find my source list?
<prophet> im totally new sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, http://www.xs4all.nl/~bruijn9/quake3/breezy/quake3-1.33-r468-i686.tar.gz
<humanpersonman> prophet, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lewbing> dli,thank you,i am try again.
<Madpilot> prophet, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) then do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone recall where apache2 config file is located?
<helpmeee> okay
<prophet> ok
<prophet> i have it in gedit
<prophet> nw
<prophet> what do i so
<prophet> paste it in there
<Madpilot> prophet, then copy/paste your sources.list file onto that pastebin site, and past ONLY the URL of that here
<humanpersonman> prophet, just delete all of the #, in front of the things that are formatted like this (deb http://blahblahblah dapper main)
<bimberi> FunnyLookinHat: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<dli> lewbing, read the grub howto, if you want to understand more
<dli> !grub > lewbing
<Madpilot> humanpersonman, no, I think there's something more broken that that going on w/ prophet's sources
<bimberi> dli: no ubotu atm :/
<FunnyLookinHat> bimberi, ty
<humanpersonman> perhaps
<lewbing> dli,thank you ,i am try again.
<dli> !grub
<bimberi> FunnyLookinHat: np :)
<sean_> :O
<humanpersonman> ubotu = down
<z0rz> Is there a way to play .FLV files in linux?
<prophet> ok so i paste it in the link the open text box
<z0rz> err Ubuntu*
<Madpilot> this channel without ubotu = not as functional as it should be :)
<lewbing> dli,thank you,please wait a moment,i am try again.
<badiNFO> is there any frontend for apache or is it all command base?
<prophet> seach the paste biN>?
<Madpilot> prophet, good, now paste ONLY the pastebin URL you got here
<dli> lewbing, I suggest you to reinstall, if /dev/hda1 is your / partition, it's too small (at 2GB), and you have the space
<prophet> new posting?
<humanpersonman> prophet, post it and then it will give you a url, then give us the url
<badiNFO> i'll try that other channel i think, sorry guys are new to this crap
<helpmeee> okay funnylookenhat I got them.. now what do I do lol.. im assumming put the file under missionpack in that folder and the one in baseq3 in that folder and the other three in quake3's main one?
<prophet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18406
<prophet> this>
<dli> lewbing, find /etc/hosts should say (hd0,0)
<lewbing> dli,please tell me how divide pation.
<Madpilot> prophet, yes, that... looking now
<humanpersonman> prophet, are there no #'s in the whole source list?
<Madpilot> prophet, did you remove all the # characters from that file?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, when you go to type my name just type funny and hit tab, it should autocomplete and it then pings me and i notice quicker  : )
<prophet> yeah
<humanpersonman> prophet, but # in front of all of the text
<Madpilot> prophet, don't do that
<prophet> o
<prophet> k
<humanpersonman> prophet, anything that doesnt start with deb
<prophet> i though tu said take all of them out
<Madpilot> no
<lewbing> dli,no,/etc/hosts content:////   127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 ubuntu #This following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ....
<helpmeee> you mean the word funny?
<humanpersonman> Madpilot, it still should have worked, there would have just been a lot of errors about bad sources
<dli> lewbing, pm me
<lewbing> dli,pardon me,my english is poor,i am study now.
<dli> lewbing, what's your language?
<Madpilot> prophet, Use this sources.list instead: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674
<prophet> there is no ##deb
<Cyball> hello @all :-) does somebody know why the mysql-server5.0.22 Package which apt-get installs is without InnoDB and how to activate it ? :-)
<Madpilot> easier than fixing your own at this point
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: oh I see
<Jared> has anyone in here used an epson picturemate with dapper drake? i go to print, and it prints something in 1 of the corners and thats it
<prophet> so ill try noiw?>
<linux2> does anyone know how i can extract a file that is giving an end of file error?
<humanpersonman> prophet, did you replace the entire text with that text he gave you?
<prophet> yeah i saved it
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: well I got the files :) when your ready hehe.. thanks for helping btw
<prophet> tryed the essential thing and didnt work :(
<humanpersonman> do sudo apt-get update, then try again
<prophet> Building dependency tree... Done
<prophet> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<prophet> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<prophet> is only available from another source
<prophet> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<qwerty_> i am new to ubuntu and i need help in getting mp3, aac, and wma files to play
<prophet> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok extract the files to your desktop (double click to open, click extract)
<prophet> ok it worked now
<prophet> thanks fellas
<prophet> what did we just do?
<Madpilot> qwerty_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<qwerty_> will easyubuntu or automatix help at all
<Madpilot> prophet, we fixed the places your computer was looking when it was trying to install stuff
<Madpilot> qwerty_, automatix might help in breaking your box - avoid that. easyubuntu does codecs, I think.
<qwerty_> ok
<prophet> so i can probably instlal mplayer now
<prophet> why were they broken
<humanpersonman> easyubuntu broke my system
<qwerty_> i mostly just want to be able to play audio and video files
<prophet> i hope i understand this eventally
<Crescendo> When using KTorrent, I'm getting a "Too many files open" error...
<Crescendo> Is there a KTorrent specific channel?
<Madpilot> qwerty_, have a look at the URL I just gave you.
<humanpersonman> not really, but when i used the install of codecs from easy ubuntu and i tried to watch videos, they were really choppy as opposed to when automatix did it, completely flawless
<humanpersonman> crescendo, what is the problem
<Cyball>  hello @all :-) does somebody know why the mysql-server5.0.22 Package which apt-get installs is without InnoDB and how to activate it ? :-)
<humanpersonman> crescendo, you might try #kubuntu
<Crescendo> I'm not on Kubuntu, though.
<Crescendo> KTorrent appears to run fine under GNOME.
<helpmeee> funnylookenhat I did it.. the tab isnt working for me rite now
<Sola6662> any1 knows how to do screenshots of the desktop in Xfce?
<Crescendo> And... I apologize. I'm... slightly inebriated.
<Crescendo> So... don't drink and code.
<Crescendo> @_@
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: nm, I got the files on desktop rite now :)
<humanpersonman> Sola6662, you might try #xubuntu
<Madpilot> Crescendo, "don't drink & IRC" has been one of my mottos for a while now... :)
<Crescendo> Lol, good call, Madpilot
<lio1685> hi all
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok, now look at the file names -  see ioquake3.i386 ?  we need to find where that is in your system and replace it
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, so open up a console, and type the following:     sudo updatedb
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, then type locate ioquake3.i386
<Crescendo> So... can anyone help?
<Crescendo> -= Clearly violates Madpilot's rules.
<Crescendo> =-
<humanpersonman> Crescendo, when does it give you that error
<lio1685> anyone can tell how to upgrade manually the ubuntu old version to the new version?
<Crescendo> After opening the torrent.
<humanpersonman> liol685, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Crescendo> I
<Madpilot> lio1685, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Crescendo> 'm looking int he status window.
<Crescendo> Erm, column.
<Jared> has anyone ever used a picturemate in dapper? I got it working, but when i print, it only prints in the very corner of things
<humanpersonman> liol685, after that make sure you change your sources.list so that everywhere it says breezy, it now says dapper
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I get this /home/steph/Desktop/quake3/ioquake3.i386 rite where it should be :)
<qwerty_> that url looks helpful but wouldnt easyubuntu or automatix be faster and easier
<FunnyLookinHat> bimberi, that file didn't have anything about ports in it....  know of any others to try searching for?  I'm not at the comp, i'm helping a buddy via IM so I'm asking him to search for files, etc.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, no others huh...
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok try locate quake3
<PrairieDog> thanks all
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I think those binaries are for an opened source quake3 someone was working on.. all I have is the regular quake3 and thats in my desktop rite now
<humanpersonman> qwert_, getautomatix.com or http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Madpilot> qwerty_, that URL will actually teach you how install stuff, the scripts will just run and if they break something, you're SOL...
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, hmmm....  I wasn't aware there were two different versions
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, as far as I knew they both work because they open source is based off the ID code
<qwerty_> can they actually destroy the whole system requiring me to reinstall ubuntu
<BLuNT187> Does anyone here know how to properly mount a windows ntfs partition? I have attempted it using the guide and was unable to do so
<FunnyLookinHat> qwerty_, automatix can, easyubuntu won't probably
<humanpersonman> qwerty_, did you do a fresh install
<humanpersonman> ?
<qwerty_> yes
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  yeah :) my quake is in here home/steph/Desktop/games/quake3/
<qwerty_> the update thing popped up and i had it install the updates
<humanpersonman> qwerty_, then there is a very low chance, I have fresh installed and then automatix probably 5-6 times and never had any problems
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok try copying all of the files you downloaded into that directory
<faki3> yo, room
<BLuNT187> could anyone help me out please?
<faki3> BLuNT187: with what
<FunnyLookinHat> then go to the directory in a console and type ./ioquake.i386
<bimberi> FunnyLookinHat: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<BLuNT187> faki3: im unagble to mount a ntfs windows partition
<faki3> oh
<faki3> what is the error that you get
<BLuNT187> special device dev hda 1 does not exist
<faki3> oh
<BLuNT187> i first did sudo mkdir /media/windows
<faki3> BLuNT187: you need to make sure that your mounting the correct partitino
<faki3> partition
<BLuNT187> how do i check my partition names
<FunnyLookinHat> bimberi, swe33t thanks
<BLuNT187> i did a fdisk -l but nothing shows up
<faki3> hmm
<BLuNT187> it just goes back ot the prompt
<qwerty_> it looks like automatix can do more than easyubuntu
<faki3> just a sec
<BLuNT187> k
<humanpersonman> could someone explain to me how exactly automatix destroys the system, I have heard that it does but it has never been explained to me how
<MrPockets> can i apt-get a decent calculator?
<carthik> qwerty_, yes, and screw things up a little worse too
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I opened in to quake3 where mine is installed in terminal window and typed ./ioquake.i386 but it sais ./ioquake.i386: No such file or directory
<dur> is there a normal installation of Ubuntu that is not a live cd?
<BLuNT187> dur: the same cd.. i think
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, right because we have to move the files there first
<crimsun> dur: sure, the alternate installer.
<faki3> BLuNT187: did you try this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, go to ~/Desktop in console
<BLuNT187> yes thats exactly what i followed
<BLuNT187> same guide
<faki3> okay
<colk> !grub
<faki3> just a sec
<dur> crimsun: from what I read it mention it was for older systems..
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, actually
<bimberi> FunnyLookinHat: np :)
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I moved them by hand.. should I not have?
<crimsun> dur: it's the safest installer for all systems.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, open up a file browser (Konquerer) and have a window for both and mvoe them by hand
<mneptok> mornin' users :)
<qwerty_> why would they release software that screws up peoples systems
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, oooh so you did move them.
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  yeah lol
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, then in the quake3 directory type this
<dur> crimsun:  ok thank you will give it a try.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, chmod 755 ioquake3.i386
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ./ioquake3.i386
<carthik> humanpersonman, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-March/071696.html to start - some things might have changed since
<faki3> BLuNT187: can you make sure that your really mounting the correct drive?
<Lynoure> BLuNT187: Was your error message typed wrong? Almost looks like it is complaining about device /dev/hda/1  when /dev/hda1 would be a more likely device
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: chmod 755 ./ioquake3.i386 you mean that? or are those two seperate ones
<faki3> try this at the command prompt
<faki3> sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, two separate ones
<faki3> it will tell you what hda is
<Aesop> Hmm, how do I restart the udev daemon?
<BLuNT187> it says opened disk read-[only you have no permission to right
<faki3> yep
<BLuNT187> lynoure: my error message was typed wrong, sorry
<faki3> okay
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  I get this when doing the second one ./ioquake3.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BLuNT187> basicalyl all i need to do is get access to my sata NTFS drive
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, oh gross.
<BLuNT187> it sees it in the computer screen
<BLuNT187> but i cant mount it
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  lol
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, locate libSDL-1.2.so
<flack> Anyone: Anyone know a eix equivlent for ubuntu?
<faki3> BLuNT187: okay good, is it the /dev/hda dive? or something else?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  it's not giving me anything
<BLuNT187> faki3: what do u mean
<BLuNT187> sorry im very new to linux
<crimsun> helpmeee: dpkg -l libsdl1.2debian\*|grep ^ii
<BLuNT187> i have two ntfs windows based partitions
<Cyball> hi can somebody help me with dapper mysql-server5.0.22 innoDB activation ??
<BLuNT187> i need to access both of them
<faki3> oh
<BLuNT187> basically mount both to transfer files from the sata drive to a ide drive
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok one sec
<qwerty_> i will try automatix on one system and easyubuntu on the other to see which one works the best
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I did the dpkg one to and nothing
<crimsun> helpmeee: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libsdl1.2debian
<qwerty_> automatix is easier to install and has more options than easyubuntu
<qwerty_> easyubuntu does have a better interface though
<Justin_> qwerty_ dont use easyubuntu it breaks!
<Justin_> it broke my ubuntu
<Justin_> nothin works
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: thats done now.. should I locate it again?
<qwerty_> i got multiple systems
<prophet> what was the name of that prograM? amix or something?>
<flack> Anyone: No one here has used gentoo and knows what eix is?
<qwerty_> so i one breaks no big deal
<shak_> are there any gtk supported linux irc clients that can open .mrc script files (mirc remote scripts)
<shak_> im having to run wine to use em right now
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, you installed a libsdl?
<Lynoure> prophet: *wild guess* alsamixer ?
<prophet> thank you dir
<prophet> sir
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I did the cmd you just gave me.. wasnt that to install it?
<Justin_> well have fun qwerty with your borken computer
<hawkaloogie> shak_, none, mirc script files are stupid. use xchat, you can find alternatives for most of what mirc scripts do (and a lot of them are build right into the client)
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, try doing ./ioquake3.i386   again
<Lynoure> prophet: you are welcome, madam
<qwerty_> does automatix work better
<crimsun> helpmeee: the command /I/ gave you was to install it.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, crimsun gave you that one   : )
<FunnyLookinHat> crimsun, thank you for that one, I was frantically searching apt-cache   ^_^;;
<prophet> 0_o
<prophet> Muah'
<shak_> hawkaloogie: its just that.. xhcat doesnt look as powerful? :/
<helpmeee> crimsun: thanks <3
<crimsun> helpmeee: np
<Justin_> automatix i use on my computer after i reinstall ubuntu
<Justin_> it wroked much better
<Lynoure> prophet: (yep, I'm a girl. so that's my default reaction to people assuming I'm a guy)
<Justin_> and had more stuff
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, did it work?  : )
<qwerty_> i do like that automatix has more options
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: ./ioquake3.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  nope :(
<prophet> humm
<prophet> i see
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, we're getting there   : )
<hawkaloogie> shak_, you can use Perl or Python or Tcl to script Xchat... what do you mean "doesn't look as powerful?"
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: .. lol hope so
<sharms> hawkaloogie: expect a reply in l33t speak
<shak_> hawkaloogie: the interface must be deceiving me then, how do I plugin external scripts?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, sudo apt-get install libopenal0
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: im new to linux and ubuntu caught my eye but I wanted more of a guy so kubuntu was the answer :)
<sydtsai> Hey, i just messed up my Login Panel... now it is asking me for XDCHP connects... How do I change it back?
<prophet> rawr
<flack> Anyone: Is there a way to see what version's are availible and what version you have installed for a paction in ubuntu?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: E: Couldn't find package libopenal0
<hawkaloogie> shak_, Window > Plugins and Scripts...
<flack> through a cli that is
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, more of a "guy" ?    lol
<prophet> chmod your ass rxw
<prophet> wha
<prophet> permissions are wierd i need to read about them more
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, sudo apt-get install libopenal0a
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  ahah.. more of a gui* :X
<FunnyLookinHat> ahh cool
<Lynoure> flack: I also do apt-cache show <packagename> for that
<prophet> how do you kow what will work with apt-get install   ????????
<shak_> hawkaloogie: I dont see it
<Lynoure> flack: the one that has Installed-size is the one you have
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: E: Couldn't find package libopenal0a
<FunnyLookinHat> prophet, most of us search console with sudo apt-cache search <search word>
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ahhh ok, you need to enable multiverse I bet
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse
<FunnyLookinHat> stupid ubotu.
<helpmeee> lol
<crimsun_> helpmeee: sudo apt-get install libopenal0a
<qwerty_> i am so happy automatix works great and installed everything just fine
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list    in console
<FunnyLookinHat> crimsun, that package isn't showing up for him
<Justin_> qwerty what else you expect?
<Justin_> :)
<prophet> thanks for the tip
<qwerty_> easyubuntu just crashed
<hawkaloogie> shak_, #xchat would be a better place for your problem
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: k
<GreySim> !wine
<qwerty_> does ctrl-alt-del work on linux
<helpmeee> crimsun: one thing at a time <3
<zaire> !vnc
<zaire> whats with bot
<crimsun_> libopenal0a is a universe package.
<shak_> hawkaloogie: I just dont see a "window" you are talking about the menu bar right?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok now scroll down to the line that is like this   " ## deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, for that line and the next one, remove the ## and add multiverse to the end so you get
<crimsun_> zaire: the bot is down due to connectivity issues.
<GreySim> Aw man, the bot's not even here. Sad.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<hawkaloogie> shak_, yes, #xchat would know where it is on your version. I do not.
<flack> Lynoure: You use apt-cache show and what other command?
<zaire> k whats the package to tightvnc then?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: crimsun is saying it's something else
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: universa or something
<shak_> hawkaloogie: k
<prophet> i dont like the feel of the mouse here
<Lynoure> flack: sorry, I was unclear, I meant it's wat loads of ppl I know use, but of course there might be a gui way too. I'm not very gui'ish
<crimsun> helpmeee: it's definitely a universe package.
<FunnyLookinHat> crimsun, oh really... then why isn't it showing up for him??
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, copy the line that we are pasting rather than typing it
<crimsun> FunnyLookinHat: because he doesn't have dapper/universe enabled?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: yeah
<crimsun> dapper-backports != dapper
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: getting there :)
<prophet> whats better art gnome or gnome look>
<game> Help, I have two user accounts. One I have nvidia opengl rendering working fine, but in the other it won't. How can I fix this?
<deFrysk> prophet, go and see yourself
<flack> Lynoure: No, me neither, I enjoy a CLI, but what was the way you saw what was availible? Like can you specifiy what version to install?
<prophet> what do i download GTK or GDM?
<deFrysk> ?
<qwerty_> automatix works fine and easyubuntu crashed my system
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok so have you removed those two ## symbols from the two lines and added multiverse to the end of them?
<Lynoure> flack: it does show all available versions of that package, from the sources in your sources.list.  And the one that has Installed-size listed is the one you have
<deFrysk> prophet, neither
<prophet> wha tthem
<prophet> then
<game> Help, anyone?
<flack> Lynoure: But how (if) can I choose which version to install?
<deFrysk> you get the themes
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: suppost to look like this # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: im not much of a console or dos or w/e person :)
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I mean is it suppost to look like that?
<Lynoure> flack: I should know that but I have forgotten... There was a way of giving apt-get both the name and the version number
<prophet> if i dont download those what do i download from the site
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, remove all of the # symbols from the line
<prophet> theres really no FAQ
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, should look like      deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  you sure cause the other 3 or 4 there are there have that symbol
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, and  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<flack> Lynoure: Like, I want nmap version 4.0, nmap, by default with apt installs 3.8, how (other than compiling from sourcE) could I get 4.0?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, yupvery sure  : )
<Justin_> qwerty ya easyubuntu broke my box too!!
<Justin_> it froze
<LucyGirl> game, speak up
<Justin_> so i rebooted
<Lynoure> flack: see my comment above.
<Justin_> and when it came back on
<shak_> hawkaloogie: is it possible to automatically log all chat/query sessions?
<Justin_> it said X couldnt start
<Justin_> and then i had a black screen
<Bonez56> yeah
<game> I have two user accounts. One I have nvidia opengl rendering working fine, but in the other it won't. How can I fix this?
<qwerty_> THIS FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT CALLED EASYUBUNTU JUST CRASHED AND NOW FIREFOX WONT LOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Justin_> with some wierd stuff written on it
<hawkaloogie> shak_, it's in the Settings > Preferences, it's just off by default
<Justin_> and i didnt understand
<deFrysk> Justin_, anything starting with easy or auto I frown upon
<FunnyLookinHat> qwerty_, please watch your language in here.
<pepsi> qwerty_, sucks for you
<hawkaloogie> qwerty_, you're going to get banned like that
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse alright thats done :) now how do I save that?
<qwerty_> sorry
<Justin_> deFrysk but automatix worked fine
<prophet> anyone?
<bimberi> qwerty_: #easyubuntu
<Justin_> after i reinstalled
<FunnyLookinHat> qwerty_, easy fix:  sudo apt-get remove firefox             sudo apt-get install firefox
<Bonez56> qwerty_: chill out man
<shak_> hawkaloogie: wow what version are you using? I just have an Edit -> Preferences, and theres no log saving there
<Justin_> to fix that easyubuntu shit, i used automatix
<deFrysk> Justin_, until you have to do a dist-upgrade
<bimberi> !language
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, control + x to save
<FLeiXiuS> qwerty_: is the shit...
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, then type:    sudo apt-get update
<bimberi> heh (i forgot - no bot)
<Lynoure> flack: googling helped: apt-get install package=version
<Derreck> prophet: The gtk ones change the look of programs, the gdm ones change how the login screen looks. If that's what you're asking.
<Bonez56> I have a question... i have noticed around the place that there are new versions of software since dapper was released, such as gnome-desktop and open-office. what is the easiest way to upgrade to these new versions? Or, do I have to wait for someone to actually release an update via a .deb (and use apt-get upgrade)
<prophet> i want to change the look of everything
<qwertybob> boot to login was under 30 seconds on ubuntu64, havent updated yet though
<prophet> windows as well as menues
<game> LucyGirl: I have two user accounts. One I have nvidia opengl rendering working fine, but in the other it won't. How can I fix this?
<qwertybob> Bonez56: why do you need these
<DavidJ> is there a tutorial on how to get my internal wifi card to work on my laptop under ubuntu?
<hawkaloogie> shak_, i'm using the latest version, 2.6.4, compiled myself, maybe that's why
<flack> Lynoure: So if apt-get show doesn't show version 4.0 ubuntu doesn't have it?
<Bonez56> qwertybob: just curious to be running up to date sofotware
<Derreck> prophet: the menus, buttons and such are the gtk themes, the border around the windows are metacity themes.
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I did ctrl+x and said y for yes but then it sais file name to write etc/apt/sources.list.. should I just x that window now or is there more
<shak_> hawkaloogie: hmm.... xchat gnome 0.11..
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, hit enter
<qwertybob> Bonezz56: the buntu ones are up to date, just make sure you check your updates
<hawkaloogie> shak_, bad idea, just get normal xchat
<Bonez56> qwertybob: whats the easiest way to find out what version of say, gnome-desktop i am running?
<Lynoure> flack: then the sources you are looking at (the ones in /etc/apt/sources.list ) do not have it. However, do   apt-get update  to be sure you are looking at newest possible listings
<bimberi> Bonez56: if they're a security update they will appear quite quickly,  otherwise you can request & wait for a backport or compile it yourself
<shak_> hawkaloogie: yep, downloading now
<flack> Lynoure: I am, hmmm that's dissapointing
<qwertybob> Bonez56: system , about gnome from menu
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, did that work?  if so now do        sudo apt-get update
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: alright it's done for sudo apt-get update
<LeaChim> DavidJ, what laptop do you have?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: done that <3
<LucyGirl> game, sorry - don't know
<prophet> what was that command apt-get cache ?
<prophet> search
<Lynoure> flack: you might be able to get it from somewhere. Or you could compile it yourself
<prophet> something something
<qwerty_> automatix seems to work better than easyubuntu so i will continue to use automatix instead of easyubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok      sudo apt-get install libopenal0a
<Derreck> prophet: You could try installing the gnome-art package, it's a program that displays thumbnails of, and installs themes.
<qwertybob> Bonez56: or you can open synaptic and see versions, just search for stuff
<flack> Nynoure: I know, but the problem is ubuntu is like that with alot of packages (that's why I went to gentoo... even if hardware detection on ubuntu owns)
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I think it's installed now :)
<Justin_> qwerty_ right on, you cant trust anything that says its easy, only automatic
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok try ./ioquake3.i386
<Lynoure> flack: Ubuntu is not trying to have everything of everything... Debian is trying to do that :)
<Justin_> they dont call automatic transmissions "easy transmissions" for a reason you know
<Shak-> hawkaloogie, regular xchat now
<Justin_> ;)
<DavidJ> LeaChim: I have an HP Pavilion dv5167cl laptop
<csk> hi all i am running dapper 6.06 and am finding that it is freezing on me a lot of the time. can anyone please help?
<burepe> I am trying to run this command "sudo apt-get build-dep banshee" and it keeps telling me I need a URI in sources.list what does that mean?
<qwerty_> i guess
<qwertybob> Bonez56: ubuntu or debian has there own packages for openoffice, made for system
<prophet> yeah just got that derrick
<prophet> what was that apt search command though i lik eit>
<flack> Lynoure: my debian box only shows version 3.8 too :-P
<Derreck> prophet: apt-cache search blah blah
<prophet> ogg
<prophet> i love that ill save it
<LeaChim> DavidJ, you don't happen to know the model of the wireless card do you, or the motherboard if it's on board?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: alright the sound loads now :) but when I tried some cmds and the sound worked the game would crash upond entering.. so just letting you know if I have to restart the computer
<Justin_> all this complaining about easybuntu makes me tired
<qwertybob> Bonez56: bug fixes and stuff, so getting a newer version is pointless unless your a developer, there are builds
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, oh weird.   um........
<prophet> how do you run a app from the comand line "xchat" without quiting out of it afer you do ctrl + z ?
<DavidJ> Leachim: I believe it's onboard... but I don't know the model
<Lynoure> flack: which version of Debian you have on your debian box? sid is the only one haven't the newest newest stuff, but yep, sometimes unpaid volunteers haven't had enough time or energy
<qwerty_> AUTOMATIX RULEZ!!!!!!   EASYUBUNTU SUX!!!!!!!
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: shall I try to play rite now to see if all is well?
<DavidJ> LeaChim: I'll check the spec sheet
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, give it a try quick
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: well if I disconnect you know why and i'll be back on ;) thanks for the help man <3
<qwertybob> qwerty_: i wont risk it, i tried one of the two a while back
<qwerty_> automatix worked fine for me
<qwertybob> qwerty_: how can you be sure whats happening?
<bimberi> prophet: if you want to run it in the background:  xchat &
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, I will be logging off soon or going to bed to be AFK
<DavidJ> LeaChim: it's a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<qwertybob> qwert_: im running 64 version so it prob dont work anyway
<prophet> oh yeah i remember reading about that
<Bonez56> qwertybob: ok thanks for the help :)
<Derreck>    Channel    Window    Help                                                                                             SCC
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, you can find me on here tommorow most definitely though, especially at night (it's 1am here now to give you an idea of time)
<prophet> and howto kill processes
<Bonez56> brb
<LeaChim> DavidJ, ok, thanks. i'll go find out how to use that one
<Derreck> Sorry.
<qwertybob> good luck
<Bonez56> thx
<bimberi> prophet: kill <pid>.   You can find out the pid using 'ps auxw'
<fuoco> hi, i have a question: can ubuntu remove (uninstall) packages that are no longer needed, as in dependencies that are not needed anymore etc.. ?
<prophet> yeah i remember that
<prophet> its cool stuff
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: eww.. it's like 10pm here :X it worked :) but there is a lag now in the sound.. like 2 or 3 seconds
<Lynoure> flack: testing and unstable Debian version both have 4.10
<prophet> im kinda getting the hang of it
<bimberi> fuoco: yes, you can use deborphan for that
<deFrysk> fuoco, yes
<fuoco> bimberi: but it's not something that's done automatically ?
<qwerty_> the automatix installation works just fine
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, hmm...  well at least you have some sound   : )
<deFrysk> be cautious with using it
<qwerty_> easyubuntu messes everything up
<fuoco> deFrysk: me ?
<Lynoure> fuoco: ..or debfoster, but slightly differently
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, I suppose we can troubleshoot this some more tommorow, yes?
<deFrysk> yes
<DavidJ> LeaChim: If you find anything, could you please PM me?
<prophet> the only thing i cant fix is my clock sleeps going 1 hour ahead
<bimberi> fuoco: only if you use aptitude for package management.  apt-get and synaptic don't remove obsolete dependencies automatically
<prophet> can someone tell my why
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: or I can google or ask for help on here ;) we shall see I guess <3 thanks again
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, no problem man, have a good night
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: you to
<fuoco> if i install for example kde (which pulls many stuff) and then decide to remove it - the deps that got pulled won't be removed ?
<BLuNT187> Is anyone aware with the ability to connect ubuntu with a windows sytem via firewire to network them?
<bimberi> fuoco: only if you use aptitude for installation and removal
<fuoco> bimberi: isn't that the default on ubuntu ?
<prophet> linux is TIGHT
<prophet> this is all really good quality for FREE
<bimberi> fuoco: well no, it's one of many front-ends to apt, Synaptic and apt-get are more popular
<fuoco> bimberi: i thought synaptic uses aptitude
<prophet> very helpful people u cant find people as helpful for windows
<bimberi> fuoco: not afaik
<Diegomel> hi
<Sphearion> BLuNT187 i have a hybrid windows / linux network (cat 5e cable and a switch) it works just fine linux uses samba to connect to windows shares if that is what your asking
<fuoco> i'm considering installing ubuntu. but i'm on an ibook and not sure if that's the best distro for ibooks (ppc)
<BLuNT187> kinda
<Sphearion> the best distro for an ibook would be... well mac os :)
<bimberi> fuoco: Ubuntu is pretty good (i have a mac mini) but it's the only Linux distro i've tried
<bimberi> (on ppc)
<ToHellWithGA> is this the right place to express my dismay at the fact that the ubuntu store carries white t-shirts instead of brown ones?
<Madpilot> ToHellWithGA, that sounds like it should have stayed in -offtopic :)
<bimberi> ToHellWithGA: no, but it's too late isn't it ;P
<ToHellWithGA> that was, um, a question about "sed" or something
<prophet> anyone have any suggestions on my clock thing>
<ToHellWithGA> thanks for the feeback, mad and bim
<bll3r> hey everyone
<bimberi> ToHellWithGA: np, any time :)
<fuoco> when a new release of ubuntu is out it's better to just reinstall it ?
<LeaChim> prophet, what's the problem?
<bll3r> i think you can apt-get upgrade it
<LeaChim> fuoco, no, just upgrade
<prophet> its 11:13PM on my phone
<prophet> on my computer it says 12:13
<bimberi> fuoco: if it's feasible it's generally the best way.  However the upgrade is usually fine.
<fuoco> LeaChim: ok, thx
<prophet> if i set it to 11:13 and restart it will back to 12:13
<prophet> when i look in the timezone the clostest to wher ei live is Bosie
<fuoco> bimberi: any special reason for that ? :)
<prophet> i live PST Oregon
<prophet> there is no PST
<Madpilot> prophet, it's PDT right now
<Madpilot> prophet, look for Portland or one of the other big cities in Oregon
<prophet> well it keeps going forward 1 hr after i restart
!lilo:*! Not much else to figure out at this point---the times seem to match up. We're going to close it as a peering problem. We're thinking about server code improvements to make these incidents less rocky.
<prophet> it doesnt even have oregon for a selection
<bll3r> hey if your drive is already partioned is there anyway to add more disk storage?
<bll3r> i only put 50 gb's for linux thinking i wouldnt use it that much, but now its all i use
<bimberi> fuoco: well with a fresh install you are always starting from a known state
<prophet> in that big list
<Bonez56> bll3r: install gparted
<LucyGirl> use Los Angeles for ur time zone ... nothing is close to Oregon ..
<bll3r> after using linux i hate microsoftr
<bll3r> lol
<Bonez56> bll3r: then you can remove your windows partitions or resize them, and create new linux partitions and mount them in /usr or /home etc
<LeaChim> prophet, it automatically synchronizes the time on startup. get the right timezone and it will go away.
<polpak> LucyGirl: Vancouver is closer than LA
<bll3r> yea i think ik mgoing to do that
<helpmeee> can someone help me?
<prophet>  makes sence :)
<bll3r> the only time i ever go on my windows side is when i wanna watch tv
<Madpilot> prophet, either LA or Vancouver are in your timezone
<prophet> yeah
<bll3r> i cant figure out how to get my tv card working
<Bonez56> bll3r: the only thing that sucks is you can't resize existing ex3 partitions, so you will just have to create new ones
<LucyGirl> ok ...
<prophet> thanks
<prophet> aha
<polpak> bll3r: I use linux for watching tv myself
<poisonmel> i don't have a linux box near by, but can someone tell me if the Webcore Fonts(Verdana, etc) are installed on most linux computers browing the internet?
<poisonmel> by default
<Madpilot> prophet, Boise is in Mountain TZ, that's why you're an hour out
<bll3r> hm
<Bonez56> I have a dvico fusion dvb-t card but i have not attempted to get it working yet... :/ poor tv signal in my area so i don't use it anyway
<Madpilot> poisonmel, no
<prophet> i got it thanks
<bll3r> i wonder why i cant get mine to work
<bll3r> it kind of sucks
<Madpilot> poisonmel, certainly not by default - those are MS fonts
<bll3r> because thats the only thing i use windows for
<bll3r> that and MS word
<LucyGirl> Just trying to set the clock, not argue geography
<fuoco> can i find information somewhere on the way ubuntu installs by default - filesystems, partitioning, lvm...?
<Bonez56> bll3r: what sort of tv card do you have?
<bll3r> hauppauge
<LeaChim> prophet, you ok now?
<Bonez56> bll3r: love to help but never heard of it!
<bll3r> (i think thats the right spelling)
<bll3r> damn its ok
<Bonez56> bll3r: try google
<bll3r> im in school learning unix maybe ill ask my teacher tomorrow
<bll3r> yea i tried that bonez
<Bonez56> ok
<Bonez56> good luck
<bll3r> right now im doing shell scripiting
<bll3r> very interesting
<knoppix> hi all... last nigt I manage my partition using partition magic, and then endup with error 17 on the GRUB. I've try reinstall GRUB, but when "setup (hd0,5) I got error 12:invalid device requested. anyone can help?
<Bonez56> what grade are you in?
<bll3r> well no grade really
<bll3r> its college
<Bonez56> ahh ok :)
<polpak> bll3r: I use hauppauge tuners for my mythtv box
<bll3r> the college i goto is a tech school so im out in 13 months with a AD
<enyc> knoppix: erm.... hd(0,5)  may not be valid
<prophet> yeah im fine thanks for being to patient
<bll3r> mythtv?
<prophet> so*
<enyc> knoppix: maybe (hd0,[something else] ) now
<Bonez56> Myth TV is the software you use to watch tv
<polpak> bll3r: it's a PVR program (for recording tv shows etc)
<LucyGirl> knoppix, partition magic does not like linux  ... it made a mess of my drive
<knoppix> enyc: i got hd0,5 from command find /boot/grub/stage1 in the grub
<enyc> knoppix: note that (hd0) refers to whatever is the fist BIOS-supported disk at boot-time....
<enyc> knoppix: note that grub partiton numbors do NOT directly relate to linux partition numbers (hda1 hda2 etc.)
<bll3r> Package mythtv has no installation candidate
<bll3r> damn
<LucyGirl> knoppix, what r u trying to do ... set up dual boot?
<polpak> bll3r: that's because it's broken into several packages
<abo> is there any text editor in linux that can select vertically, (like ultra edit in windows)?
<enyc> knoppix: well maybe hthat used to be the linux boot partition in the past.... but it you have moved with PQMAGIC....
<polpak> !info mythtv
<polpak> hrm no ubotu?
<bimberi> polpak: aye :|
<bll3r> thats what im using
<prophet> my windows kinda drag is there a way to check if i have the right driver for my 9800pro
<bll3r> ubuntu
<knoppix> LucyGirl: i've dualboot longtime. and i just wanna change the partition size
<abo> knoppix, I had same issue, apparently partition magic change the names of the partitions
<polpak> bll3r:  use synaptic and search for myth
<polpak> bll3r: there are several packages in the universe repos
<polpak> bll3r: but you first need to install the hauppauge drivers
<bll3r> yea i think i should do my research first
<bll3r> then ill mess around with it
<bll3r> im new to this linux stuff, i got everything else working except for this
<knoppix> well guys.. thanks for now.. i got to go.. brb ;-)
<abo> knoppix, basically what happens, /boot/group/menu.lst will be still contain old partition names/numbers and thus grub can't mount and load, error 17 means couldn't mount partition
<LucyGirl> knoppix, maybe somebody in the group can help .. I don't like Symantec ... they made a mess of my drive
<redblades> Hi, is it possible from within Ubuntu to make an up to date install CD?
<polpak> bll3r: there are several howtos if you google mythtv tutorial
<enyc> redblades: not that I know of... .however there is a project/idea to make 'point release' cds in dapper
<JimmyDoDangle> Tons of people here.
<redblades> Is in, make a sn install CD, with the current Kernel program versions etc?
<enyc> JimmyDoDangle: aah yes so there are ;-)
<redblades> Ah... I see...
<enyc> redblades: yes... that is a point-release
<enyc> redblades: like debian have
<abo> is there any text editor that can do vertical selection for linux (same as ultra edit in windows)?
<Derreck> People? Where? People scare me.
<skavenge> anyone here have amarok installed in gnome?
<knoppix> LucyGirl: thanks.. i'll try letter.. got to go now
<Hit3k> http://pastebin.ca/93133 can someone help me fix those errors?
<polpak> abo: yeah, I've been looking for that feature too. Nobody seems to have it
<LucyGirl> knoppix, bye and good luck.
<redblades> But, can you make it from Ubuntu? Or does one download it.
<bll3r> what is the difference between gnome and kde?
<abo> knoppix, I thought you left, I may be able to help
<redblades> bll3r, the looks, the code
<redblades> the functioning
<bll3r> oh
<bll3r> ok
<helpmeee> can someone help me with a sound issue?
<JimmyDoDangle> The whole Gnome vs. KDE debate is quite a big one.  They're very similar, and very different.  The only way to really know the difference is to try both.
<polpak> bll3r: there are stylistic differences.. KDE is supposed to be more customizable, Gnome is supposed to be more consistant (standard menus between apps etc) but in general they are intended to do the same things
<bll3r> ubuntu is gnome right
<JimmyDoDangle> Yes.
<JimmyDoDangle> And Kubuntu is KDE.
<bll3r> no shit
<bll3r> thanks
<polpak> !language
<redblades> I personally love Gnome, and find KDE a bit too "in-your-face" but other people love it, so it's a personal thing.
<polpak> ergh
<bll3r> shit man i think im gonna come in here more often
<bll3r> you can learn a lot
<redblades> O RLY
<polpak> bll3r: you can actually try kde on your vanilla ubuntu system also
<bimberi> Hit3k: looks like an issue with your sources.list - put it on a pastebin too
<JimmyDoDangle> I used KDE for many, many years, before I finally gave Gnome an honest try.  I installed it and used it exclusively for a week.  Once I gave it an honest try I loved it, and have been using it ever since.
<polpak> bll3r: if you use aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop you can choose if you want gnome or kde on the login screen
<redblades> How do I check if both my HD are being used?
<redblades> I think the Gnome one is WAY better.
<redblades> the KDE login screen is pretty dull.
<redblades> Unless you can change it... Can you?
<polpak> I also prefer gnome and gnome apps. But there's one app I don't have a replacement for yet
<polpak> well 2 actually
<Hit3k> bimberi, http://pastebin.ca/93137
<redblades> Which?
<polpak> smb4k and qgo
* polpak is addicted to Go
* enyc yawns
<JimmyDoDangle> I think you can change it, yes redblades.
<bimberi> Hit3k: line 6 needs "dapper " before main (like the line above)
<JimmyDoDangle> Just like you can change the one on Gnome.
<DavidJ> I'm having trouble fixing the resolution of my laptop... I need it to be 1440x900 at 60 hz
<polpak> DavidJ: what video card?
<Hit3k> oh
<redblades> polpak, I'm not familiar with those... Also, I like KDE, but I wish it could work without all the KDE sh1t is grabs with it.
<polpak> DavidJ: or chipset
<DavidJ> polpak: give me a moment
<JimmyDoDangle> Well I'm out for now guys.  First time in the room.  It looks interesting, I might have to come back sometime.
<DavidJ> polpak Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (128MB shared)
<Hit3k> bimberi, that should fix it
<bimberi> Hit3k: fingers crossed :)
<polpak> DavidJ: well, do you use the CRT or svideo out ports?
<DavidJ> not currently but I would like the option
<phpError> Hey, does anyone have a link to the Firefox Flash plugin (latest version) for Ubuntu 6.06?
<prophet> thanks for all the help guys im going to sleep bye
<polpak> DavidJ: well I've had success with correcting laptop resolutions by using the 915resolution package but when I do that it generally makes the resolution unusable for a dual head display
<polpak> DavidJ: I've not found a solution yet
<phpError> Someone has to know :S
<phpError> Hey, does anyone have a link to the Firefox Flash plugin (latest version) for Ubuntu 6.06?
<polpak> phpError: stop spamming. the flash plugin is in the repos, but it's just flash 7. there is not flash 8 for linux yet
<bimberi> phpError: install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<phpError> Okay.
<Hit3k> its worked thanks bimberi
<phpError> bimberi: How do i do it from multiverse? :S
<bimberi> Hit3k: phew, np ;)
<phpError> I'm sorta new to Linux,
<bahadirt> goodmorning guys
<bimberi> phpError: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<bahadirt> I try to install avg antivirus on ubuntu but I dont know which file to download. flm flr or fls
<bahadirt> ?
<Bonez56> bahadirt: ?
<bll3r87> is it a good idea to install a virus scanner?
<bll3r87> or should it be allset?
<bahadirt> should I leave the pc unprotected ?
<bahadirt> it will act as a mail server
<bahadirt> hopefully :)
<sysdoc> DavidJ, 1440x900 probably need a modline entry in the xorg.conf
<bahadirt> when I properly config postfix
<Bonez56> if you are running a mailserver then you can install clamav
<Bonez56> other than that there is no need for av software
<adamant1988> hey is anyone here really good with wifi problems?
<polpak> !anyone
<polpak> argh.. ubotu come back
<adamant1988> it must be nice having a bot speak for you
<DavidJ> sysdoc: I have no idea what that is
<adamant1988> but you could just answer me and save the time of trying to make me feel ignorant.
<Derreck> adamant1988: I'm great at making wifi problems, probably one of the best :)
<adamant1988> thanks Derreck,  I'm using wifi radar to try to connect to a WLan but it won't connect... it's finding the connection and configureing everything ok, but no connection
<colk> adamant1988, you could actually ask what the problem is
<CyDrive> Hello can someone help me with wine when i try to install a program or run winecfg i get this error Unknown device ID 3150, please report. Assuming plain R300.
<Derreck> adamant: Sorry I was just trying to be funny. Wifi and myself don't get along.
<adamant1988> -_-
<sysdoc> DaveyJ, http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl <check that out
<adamant1988> ok then... Can anyone help with that problem? would a different program help things or no?
<adamant1988> the hardware I'm using to connect with is supposedly very linux friendly (belkin Wireless G USB adapter)
<CyDrive> adamant why dont you just connect through the networing options?
<LucyGirl> adamant1988, i don't know if i can help .. had same prob and it was firmware issue
<sysdoc> DaveyJ, I had to set a modeline in xorg.conf on this laptop in FC4
<MystaMax> does anyone know if the mysql-admin GUI tool in the repositories is the application that MySQL wrote themselves and is available on their webiste?
<LucyGirl> adamant1988, do u know if belkin uses Broadcom chip set?
<adamant1988> uhm, not sure but I can look under the hardware thing and see
<LucyGirl> go for it
<bahadirt> bonex
<adamant1988> it doesn't say
<bahadirt> bonez : ok mate. I download clamav now
<sysdoc> MystaMax, http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<adamant1988> it identified it as belkin
<adamant1988> that's it
<adamant1988> also when I run iwconfig it informs me that no network interfaces are found
<bahadirt> I failed to set up an internet connection
<bahadirt> system recognizes the network adapter (pci)
<bahadirt> but still there is something wrong
<bahadirt> I swicth to dhcp
<bahadirt> to obtain an automatic ip
<LucyGirl> adamant1988, that is the firmware symtom ... the drivers are there u just can't connect.
<adamant1988> is there a fix lucygirl?
<LucyGirl> just a sec .. let me give u the cookbook solution I used .. it is very tidy
<adamant1988> great thanks :)
<kintaro0e> hi everyone.. whats the problem with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18413
<polpak> kintaro0e: you probably need universe and multiverse enabled
<kintaro0e> polpak: how?
<polpak> use source o matic to configure your /etc/apt/sources.list
<seraphimpan> 'Ning all...  Any gvimmers out there?
<knapp> source o matic?
<polpak> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<knapp> hm
<polpak> it will generate a sources.list for you to replace yours with
<kintaro0e> polpak..ok
<LucyGirl> adamant, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<adamant1988> thank you
<DavidJ> how do i find my Dot Clock Frequency?
<seraphimpan> Gvim's command line disappears behind the taskbar when the window's maximised in Breezy.  Any ideas, anyone?
<ruxpin^> please, how do I run ntp-client?
<ruxpin^> DavidJ: cat /proc/cpuinfo << is this what you mean?
<DavidJ> Dot Clock Frequency is how fast pixels are drawn on your screen in mhz
<sstchur> I have latop running windows that I royally screwed up.  I want to salvage my data, so I booted unbuntu live in order to mount the ntfs partition.  It worked, but I can't cd to the mounted folder.  Any ideas why?
<Silentread> did u put a space in the name?
<sstchur>      Silentread, no I don't think so.  I did   sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/xp
<Silentread> ok
<sstchur> and it mounted successfully.  I can sudo ls /media/xp/
<sstchur> and see my folders
<sstchur> but I cannot do:  cd /media/xp
<Silentread> alright
<sstchur> I get permission denied
<Silentread> try sudo cd /media/xp
<sstchur> i tried that... and it say....
<Silentread> or try doing so fromt eh root console
<sstchur> wait i can't remember, lemme try again
<colk> sstchur, because its mounted read only as root
<ruxpin^> sstchur: pass umask=000 to the mount command
<colk> your going to have to do all the commands using sudo
<ruxpin^> mount -o umask=000
<sstchur> ruxpin:  so like sudo mount /dev/hda5 -o umask=000 /media/xp
<nik> Hi, I can't get my Buffalo G54 wlan card working. Any help?
<sstchur> ?
<ruxpin^> yes
<indieross> hello i have a question
<sstchur> ruxpin:  awesome, that did it
<colk> indieross, well just ask it
<colk> :P
<indieross> i was wondering how to edit the fstab file in kubuntu
<sstchur> ruxpin, so what does umask=000 indicate?
<alehop> hi
<frogzoo> indieross: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<ruxpin^> sstchur: that it'll get 777 permissions
<indieross> i tried gksudo gedit /ect/fstab but it wont work
<lewbing> dli,Are you free now,i am re-install ubuntu6.06 again,the problem has return.
<frogzoo> indieross: why not? that should do it
<mat> hi howdo i start nm-applet
<indieross> it just says new file when i use the sudo vi
<indieross> i need to edit the current file
<bastl> Hi, I want to build a customized ubuntu LiveCD with xfce instead of gnome. Any ideas where i can get help/ressources to do that?
<indieross> by the way im useing kubuntu
<indieross> any ideas
<indieross> ?
<colk> Programs Accessories Terminal
<colk> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<indieross> hmm it keeps bringing up a blank file
<bastl> indi: ls -l /etc/fstab ?
<alehop> ?
<indieross> dosent work
<bastl> your information is sparse ..
<mat> how do i start nmapplet, Network Manager. it is isnalkled
<indieross> sorry
<Madpilot> bastl, there is a Xubuntu liveCD already - Ubuntu w/ XFCE
<indieross> it wont recognise the file or directory
<bastl> madpilot: tx
<deFrysk> there is no xubuntu live cd as far as I know
<deFrysk> but i could be wrong
<deFrysk> and usually am :s
<bastl> madpilot: i never thought which windowmanager xubuntu would use ...
<deFrysk> xubuntu used gdm
<Madpilot> deFrysk, yes there is, I use it regularly :)
<deFrysk> Madpilot, oki :)
* deFrysk usually uses the alternative install cd
<deFrysk> works better for me
<SogniX> is there a way to force a drive controler to be /dev/hda? I installed an ATA PCI card to have more storage drives, and now Ubuntu will not boot as it reassigned the mobo's controllers/drives to be secondary (/dev/hde-f), and the PCI card as primary (/dev/hda-b)
<sertmann> how do i reconfigure the locale setting from buttom up? get "locale not supported by c" all the time, even though it's set to en_GB, packages are installed, and i've done a reconfigure of the locale in dpkg :(
<colk> SogniX, probly need to change boot offboard controller in cmos
<SogniX> I didn't see an option to do that
<Ninja> hey, Whats a good program to learn python in or any coding
<Sphearion> what package might I find a translucent terminal in for gnome (rxvt?)
<telmich> moin!
<colk> SogniX, should be in advanced options
<frogzoo> Sphearion: gnome-terminal
<colk> or where the ide controllers are selected
<telmich> when I login through kdm, is there any file in my home directory I could use to tell kdm to start ssh-agent <my wm>?
<telmich> startx reads .xinitrc
<telmich> but I do not think kdm does
<Sphearion> thanks
<hangfire> Ninja, there is a program called guido von robot that teaches the basic concepts of programming a robot through a maze
<hangfire> using python
<Ninja> hangfire, u know where i can get it from
<frogzoo> Ninja: find a program you like, then download the source & try to understand it
<hangfire> go to the programming section of add/remove programs
<Sphearion> where is a place to find wallpapers - im tired of the mud colored one that comes with ubuntu :)
<Ninja> frogzoo, well i dunno what a good program to start coding in wuld be
<frogzoo> Sphearion: gnome.org ?
<hangfire> python is a good one to start with
<hangfire> and its already installed in ubuntu by default
<a2xm> hi.. i'm the one ask about fixing GRUB 30mnt ago ;-)
<Ninja> hangfire, ...what shuld i look for again?
<frogzoo> !themes > Sphearion
<itten> ubuntu rulezz!
<hangfire> just a sec, Ill find the exact name
<colk> ubotu is dead i belive
<frogzoo> !wakeup
<frogzoo> :(
<Sphearion> he dead... :(
<hyperstream> !bz2
<Ninja> hangfire, can i apt-get install gvr?
<frogzoo> Sphearion: install pkg 'gnome-art' - then prefs -> art manager
<hangfire> why not just use add/remove programs to install it?
<alehop> hi, i've got a problem installing java-access-bridge. any help?
<frogzoo> Ninja: I think everyone should start with C, but that's just an opinion
<Kanpachi> hello, i just installed xgl and my gnome menu disppeared, how can i access the terminal or the run command?
<a2xm> anyone can help me w/ a broken GRUB because of partition magic?
<diego> is there a package for install autoconf, automake, etc, etc, etc? for build packages
<Ninja> frogzoo, well im just gettin started..and i want a basic knowledge
<Flannel> diego: build-essential
<Sphearion> kanpachi ctrl-alt + f2 then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to ui
<hangfire> C is a great language that is never taught well, Java is really the best first language, especially if your a self learner
<Kanpachi> ui?
<Kanpachi> no no i don't want the alt+crl console
<Kanpachi> i want the terminal in x
<Flannel> Kanpachi: believe alt-f2 brings up a run dialog.  But yeah, ctrl-alt-f# will get you a tty
<hangfire> here is the website for GvR http://directory.fsf.org/education/program/GvR.html
<hyperstream> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<hyperstream> ?
<Flannel> hyperstream: you need build-essential
<dcnstrct> hi.  I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu.  I have two drives both IDE.  The first drive has win XP and I'm installing ubuntu on the 2nd drive.  The install went well, when configuring grub it found my XP drive and offered to install grub in the MBR on it, I said "sure do it".  Well it looks like it didn't work.  For some reason my PC goes straight into XP.  Any suggestions ? I'm assuming I need to install grub manually somehow
<Sphearion> frogzoo    E: Couldn't find the package gnome-art
<alehop> somebody got ERROR in AccessibleImpl.java installing java-access-bridge??
<hangfire> g++ is the default C++ compiler in ubuntu
<Flannel> dcnstrct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows that should be what you're looking for
<hyperstream> ahhh
<hyperstream> thanks
<leeyee> Hi guys!
<colk> sweet cant wait until the end of the month
<colk> amd is dropping a ton od athlon 64 prices
<diego> build-essential won't install autoconf, automake, etc
<diego> err, autoconf
<alehop> anybody got ERROR in AccessibleImpl.java installing java-access-bridge??
<leeyee> I want a website about science applications under linux
<leeyee> anyone can help me?
<leeyee> Or about engineering software
<hangfire> with what?
<dcnstrct> flannel, thnx
<bla|patrick> hi
<leeyee> I want a website about science applications under linux
<frogzoo> Sphearion: dapper? multivierse/universe enabled?
<frogzoo> !info gnome-art
<frogzoo> d'oh
<Flannel> diego: it will.
<leeyee> I'm writing a paper
<bla|patrick> finally found mplayerplginin
<bla|patrick> its in debian
<bla|patrick> can i isntall it to ubuntu without risk?
<hangfire> leeyee- just go to the eductional part of apt-get and look at all thats availble
<bla|patrick> mplayerplugin > 2.17.x (!!)
<Flannel> bla|patrick: debian packages aren't necessarily compatable with ubuntu
<bla|patrick> hmmm
<bla|patrick> well then
<leeyee> well, I don't need applications themselves, but some articles talking about that
<bla|patrick> could someone explain me how to compile it myself
<bla|patrick> i am a total noob with that
<bla|patrick> and the describtions on that mplayer page are rather vague....
<alehop> anybody got ERROR in AccessibleImpl.java installing java-access-bridge?
<leeyee> <hangfire> I just want some articles about it
<Flannel> leeyee: you might try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, that would be a better place.
<Flannel> leeyee: or, #linux even
<hangfire> well I wouldnt know where to start looking because there is scientific linux software for every imaginable field
<leeyee> ohh..okay
<flack> Anyone: Hey I installed xgl, and now direct rendering doesn't work. Any ideas?
<leeyee> thanks!
<Flannel> flack: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related support please
<Flannel> bla|patrick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<flack> Flannel: Ah, sorry! :-P
<Orion-Coder> I'm bored
<Orion-Coder> what server is liek vb.net channels on?
<alehop> anybody got: ERROR in AccessibleImpl.java installing java-access-bridge?
<akdmia> when you get that error ????
<alehop> when i make: sudo make
<RShadow> Ok.. I create one package with checkinstall (apache 2.2.2) and everything went fine.. however I'm tryint to do the same thing with PHP but it won't install because it says its trying to overwrite the httpd.conf that is part of the apache install.. how do I fix this?
<cu83> can someone help me setup PHP5 with apache locally?
<bla|patrick> Flannel: DRI is used by games, e.g.?
<akdmia> this is all error ???
<Flannel> bla|patrick: I have no idea what youre talking about ;)
<akdmia> don;t you have a stacktrace ?
<alehop> 1. ERROR in AccessibleImpl.java
<alehop>  (at line 26)
<alehop>         public class AccessibleImpl extends UnknownImpl implements AccessibleOperations {
<alehop>                      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<alehop> The type AccessibleImpl must implement the inherited abstract method AccessibleOperations.getAttributes()
<bla|patrick> Flannel: that direct rendering doesnt work post above
<alehop> that is the error
<Flannel> alehop: don't paste in here please
<bla|patrick> i am still new and wondering whats it used for
<bla|patrick> am in xgl too and didnt missed it so far :D
<Flannel> cu83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alehop> ok
<akdmia> this file.. java is incomplete
<Deepsight> Hello ppl, does anybody works with libmysql++-dev ? i have a newbie problem, i get mysql++.h not such file
<akdmia> needs to implements  all methods off AccesibleOperations
<sophie_marshall> anyone used vmware before here?
<alehop> and how could i do that?
<RShadow> eh forget.. checkinstall is evil.. I'm defaulting back to make install
<Flannel> alehop: it's a problem with that software, you should contact the developers about a fix.
<akdmia> Flannel has right
<akdmia> you need post a bug
<bla|patrick> about compiling: it doesnt work... that faq on that mplayer page links to dead pages for basic requirements :|
<bla|patrick> and in the repos is nohting
<Flannel> RShadow: any particular reason youre not just using the binary debs?
<alehop> ok. I understand.
<RShadow> Flannel, because there outdated
<akdmia> or edit AccesibleImpl.. to add the empty methods,, and test if works
<Sphearion> is there a way to mount a samba share like its a native drive like in windows?
<Sphearion> nevermind
<hangfire> RShadow- is that you, the guy from 3DBuzz.com?
<alehop> or  I can download again the same package
<akdmia> maybe... you can check your java version
<RShadow> hangfire, yes
<alehop> 'cause add the empty methods could be too complicate
<Wudung> hey, i have a problem with Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<akdmia> maybe.. the soft id developed with other version you trying to make..and has a different classes
<hangfire> cool, I thought you were just an Gentoo guy, are you from Korea or just living there?
<eXistenZ> hangfire, why "an"?
<hangfire> "an"?
<cu83> Flannel, I've tried that page but when i try to load localhost/test.php it doesn't work
<eXistenZ> hangfire, "thought you were just an Gentoo guy"
<Flannel> cu83: what doesn't work?
<RShadow> hangfire, ya, I prefer Gentoo for just this reason (tyring to install anything outside of a repo is a pain in the @#$) but for this server I don't have a choice).. just here in Korea for the job..
<hangfire> whoops, your right Flannel
<bla|patrick> and that debian package demands newer libs compared to breezys
<bla|patrick> :|
<cu83> when i goto localhost/test.php(my test file) mozilla asks me if i want to download it but it doesn't execute iti
<Flannel> bla|patrick: yep.  Like I said, debian and ubuntu packages aren't compatable.
<bla|patrick> well and compiling doent work either
<bla|patrick> or das breezy come with mozilla devel packages?
<bla|patrick> in synaptic i couldnt find them
<Flannel> cu83: alright, go to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ do you see a php5.conf?
<RShadow> and dependencies are insane.. for the life of me I can't figure out why postfix is a required dependency for just about anything mail related.. if I want mutt.. I have to install postfix.. why postfix is married to anything mail related is beyond me
<DavidJ> hey... when installing windows xp is there any way to get your SATA drivers set up without a floppy drive?
<Wudung> Can anyone help me? My apt-get doesn't work, I can't use the Synaptic Package Manager, and i get an error when i try to open the Update Manager. I'm running Ubuntu Breezy.
<hangfire> RShadow- what do you think of FreeBSD? They did a lot for the Linux utility cause
<Flannel> DavidJ: this is #ubuntu, you might try #windows
<cu83> Flannel, yep
<skorm> Wudung: Have you got another instance running?
<bobulooo> I have 3 hard drives in my machine and I'm trying to figure out which is which in grub.  Two ide drives (hda and hdb) and one SATA drive (sda).  Is there a way to figure out the mapping in grub?
<RShadow> hangfire, FreeBSD is cool.. but thats why we have Gentoo.. freebsd for Linux... on sterioids :)
<Wudung> instance of Ubuntu? no
<x-Dieu> howdy world (;
<Wudung> its been doing this since i installed it.
<linux17> ghgyhghg
<skorm> Wudung: no, of the package manger, you can only run one package manger at a time
<linux17> hkkj
<linux17> khjkh
<linux17> jkkj
<linux17> ff
<linux17> f
<linux17> f
<linux17> ff
<linux17> f
<Flannel> cu83: open it can you paste the contents to a pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<linux17> f
<Lynoure> !ops
<linux17> f
<linux17> f
<linux17> f
<LoRez> Warning: `linux17' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<cu83> Flannel, k lemmie post it
<Wudung> no, that's not the problem. It almost seems as if my connection to the repositories doesn't work, but my internet works fine with everything else
<noiesmo> whats the fast most light pdf reader
<skorm> Wudung: can you please go in terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<frogzoo> noiesmo: acroread
<cu83> Flannel, K it's loaded
<Flannel> cu83: what's the url ;)
<cu83> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18419
<cu83> =P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<noiesmo> frogzoo, thats 54mb install no thanks
<skorm> Wudung: What did it say?
<Wudung> just a sec
<hangfire> RShadow- If youre up to it, Id like to ask you stuff on ubuntu-offtopic
<noiesmo> frogzoo, looks like xpdf then
<redblades> linux17, what a wanker.
<redblades> XD
<skorm> lol @ redblades
<RShadow> hangfire, I can in about an hour.. I have to finish setting this server up first
<hangfire> ok
<Flannel> cu83: alright, in that same folder, is there a php5.load?
<redblades> @? or with?
<cu83> Flannel, yep pastebin it?
<skorm> lol at redblades
<redblades> Why? he was being a dickhead.
<skorm> Just the way you said it
<skorm> and you were the only one to say, but we all thought it
<redblades> That's what I meant by "with"
<redblades> Har!
<Flannel> cu83: nah, if it exists, it's fine.  I'll need you to paste.. /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default though
<dan_> hi
<dan_> hi, all
<dan_> my first time xchat
<skorm> hi dan_
<skorm> dan_: scared?
<dan_> not really
<dan_> i just installed a new ubuntu606
<hommik> I had ubuntu once, like 15minutes or something (:
<skorm> dan_: you should move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cu83> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18421
<CaptainMorgan> in GAIM how do I remove someone from blocked status?
<skorm> CaptainMorgan: its under security settings or somthing
<dan_> ok, i will try talk some ontopic stuff ...
<dan_> so , what's the topic here ?
<skorm> dan_: surrport
<skorm> just helping people
<dan_> o, yeah, i need it
<Flannel> dan_: this is an ubuntu help/support channel, for general chatter, you're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic and join in on the fun!
<Seveas> caplink811_log, tools  privacy
<dan_> i started to run automix 5 hours before
<dan_> but why it still running now ?
<Seveas> dan_, automatix is a piece of junk
<cu83> Flannel, does it look alright?
<Seveas> please don't use it
<cu83> shouldn't the stock install work
<CaptainMorgan> skorm:  I don't see anything labelled 'security'
<cu83> ?
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, tools  privacy
<skorm> Seveas: thats the one
<Orion-Coder> Hey who here knows TomB like where he lives and stuff?
* skorm really needs to get X
<dan_> seveas, so how can I install those stuff automaticlly ?
<Orion-Coder> I'm amking sure he is the right guy
<skorm> dan_: using apt-get
<Flannel> cu83: yeah, it does.  Sorry, how about apache2.conf, in /etc/apache2/ (sorry been a while since Ive done apache stuff)
<CaptainMorgan> t Seveas thanks
<Seveas> dan_, it's not harder to manually install it via synaptic or gnome-app-install
<dan_> seveas, u know i followed the faq to install java,
<cu83> Flannel, no prob thanks for the help i'll pastebin it
<dan_> by apt-get
<Seveas> plus, it won't wreck your systm like automatix does 
<dan_> but my system tell me there is no such package ?
<CaptainMorgan> nice feature that block..
<cu83> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18422
<akdmia> apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<polpak> dan_:  you need to add the universe and multiverse repositories
<akdmia> what version of ubuntu are you using
<frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dan_> poppak, how to do that please ?
<Seveas> dan_, the easiest way: applications  add remove, search for java runtime and tick the "sun java 5.0 runtime" box
<Seveas> it doesn't get much easier than that
<ardchoille> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<Flannel> cu83: this all looks fine.  One thing I shouldve asked earlier, did you restart apache after installing php?
<cu83> Flannel, yep i ran the cmd: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Flannel> cu83: with sudo?
<cu83> i was  root
<Flannel> good enough ;)
<cu83> =P
<lightstar> cu83, sorry 2 interject but after installing php did u do en2mod php5? then restart it?
<cu83> lightstar, nope how do i do that?
<Flannel> lightstar: yeah, he's got php5.load/conf in mods-enabled
<cu83> oh
<Seveas> lightstar, the php5 postinst calls a2enmod 
<Flannel> cu83: the only thing I can think of is that 'IfModule mod_php5.c' isn' being defined (well, just the mod_php5)
<lightstar> Flannel, ah ok..really? mine didnt
<lightstar> Seveas, i had 2 manually do it b4 it was enabled..
<Flannel> but, as far as I know, that should be automatic with the php5.load
<cu83> i just ran: apt-get install php5 && /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Flannel> lightstar: all a2enmod does is symlink [whatever] .load and .conf from -avail to -enabled
<Flannel> cu83: did you not install libapache2-php5?
<Flannel> or whatever the actual text is
<cu83> Flannel it said it was already installed
<Flannel> cu83: I figured it was, since otherwise the php5.conf/etc things shouldnt really exist
<lightstar> Flannel, yeah
<lightstar> cu83, try looking in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and see if there is a reference to php5
<cu83> lightstar, yeah there's a bunch
<cu83> php5.load, php5.conf....etc.
<lightstar> cu83, hmm
<Flannel> etc? should just be those two ;)
<cu83> lol =P
<lightstar> hehe
<Flannel> lightstar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18419 18421 and 22 are your relevant pastes
<cu83> after install I created test.php in /var/www
<lightstar> Flannel, i'm looking at 22..now looking at 19:)
<cu83> then went to mozilla and opened: localhost/test.php
<cu83> and it asked if i wanted to download it
<cu83> do i have  to do anything special to the .php file itself?
<DavidJ> #windows is dead. Anyone know how to get a SATA drive to read in a laptop during a windows XP install if your laptop doesn't have a floppy drive?
<Flannel> cu83: the download thing means it isn't parsing it, it's actually a fairly common problem (the AddHandler) thing, but php5.conf adds it (well, with the module check)
<Flannel> DavidJ: this is #ubuntu, at least try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lightstar> cu83, try tail /var/log/httpd-error.log
<cu83> k
<DavidJ> it is at least ubuntu related. I want to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu
<FusE> Im trying to install aMSN, where do I get TCL?
<lightstar> cu83, oops..tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<frogzoo> DavidJ: OT? lol
<cu83> lightstar, no errors
<Seveas> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<lightstar> cu83, hmmmm...
<newbuntu> i am new to ubuntu, when i run gedit on console, i alwasy get a warning of "locale not supported by xLib, cannot set locale modifiers", what does it means ?
<FeestBijtje> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cu83> any ideas lightstar?
<cu83> or Flannel?
<lightstar> cu83, thinking...trying 2 c my config
<cu83> =P
<cu83> thanks
<stefg> newbuntu: have you installed offline and didn't download the /full/ language support packs yet?
<newbuntu> stefg, i didnt
<yango> sys/types.h: No such file or directory   in what package do I find it (among with locale.h string.h, etc.)?
<t174emilio> emilio
<alehop> nas
<newbuntu> u mean, after i download "language" support, this willb e solved ?
<Sphearion> democracy player is awesome
<ajax4> Hey guys...having a problem with my system. Its hard crashed 3 times today and I can't figure out why. Just started happening today. Any suggestions?
<newbuntu> acturally what i want is a english locale, but able to input chinese
<Flannel> yango: build-essential probably
<stefg> newbuntu: so chech the /system/administration/language-support/ control-applet and install the language packs for all your wanted languages
<Seveas> !compiling > yango
<newbuntu> thx, stefg, i will try
<Seveas> (you're missing libc6-dev)
<bahadirt> guys a got a problem :)
<noiesmo> not good :(
<bahadirt> I got 2 lan adapters
<bahadirt> 1 - on board
<bahadirt> 2 - pci
<bahadirt> both working
<noiesmo> thats 3
<RedGhost> hello, i can not get my bridged networking with VMware to work with ubuntu 6.06, there is simply no net connection, in previous versions (5.10, etc), i had no problems, anyone know the cause of this?
<bahadirt> I connect the cable to pci lan adapter and 100/10 led is on
<bahadirt> and I configured dhcp option
<bahadirt> I try www.google.com
<bahadirt> nothing happens
<noiesmo> for both eth0 and eth1
<Samdsleilink> Hello
<bahadirt> eth0 disabled (on board)
<bahadirt> eth1 is active
<bahadirt> I chose dhcp for eth1
<bahadirt> bcos I am inside a network
<Samdsleilink> I installed ubuntu then added kde, now when my pc starts the screen in blue says kubuntu not ubuntu. how do I change that back please?
<bsmith> hello, i installed dapper recently and i'm on a 2.6.15-25-386 kernel
<bsmith> should there be a kernel source package in apt that corresponds to this kernel?
<Sphearion> someone needs to make a vblog about modding (other than hak.5)
<frogzoo> bsmith: yup
<Ribs> bsmith: apt-get install kernel-source
<Ribs> \o/
<Samdsleilink> Can anyone help ?
<Bergcube> bahadirt~  Have you tried pinging out from your machine?  You should first try pinging a "raw" ip address and then a domain.  1) ping 193.69.165.21  2) ping vg.no   (For example)
<bahadirt> can only ping localhost
<bahadirt> nothing else
<bahadirt> pity huh
<bsmith> hmm, it tries to install kernel-source-2.4.27 when i do that, for some reason
<Flannel> bsmith: Samdsleilink sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Flannel> er, Samdsleilink
<bahadirt> maybe it fails to obtain an automatic ip
<bahadirt> ?
<Samdsleilink> rgabjs
<Samdsleilink> thanks even
<bsmith> which apt source should it be coming from?
<Samdsleilink> what is a good 3d game to test my vid card that isnt to big to download?
<FusE> Im trying to install aMSN, where do I get TCL?
<Sola6662> the what?
<ardchoille> Is there a gui that lets you specify which apps get started when gnome loads?
<FusE> Idk
<FusE> it just says it requires TCL
<Sola6662> well i havnt used amsn
<Sola6662> i use gaim
<FusE> I hate gaim
<Sola6662> well useing a third party im like amsn is not safe to me
<bla|patrick> ardchoille: ya
<bla|patrick> in gnome is it system -settings - sessions
<FusE> Sola
<Sola6662> yo
<FusE> AMSN is completely safe
<ardchoille> bla|patrick: d'oh.. I should have known that.. too early n the morning. Thanks :)
<Sola6662> hmmm
<bla|patrick> ardchoille: :D
<bla|patrick> could be named different my gui is in another language :)
<Sola6662> dont know what to say FusE i use Gaim unless msn makes a offical linux bin of mim
<FusE> mim?
<FusE> Sola
<bjorn-> hmm, any reason why my .bash_profile isn't run when I start a terminal? :)
<FusE> its just a rework of MSN
<FusE> its like a duplicate
<rob> woah, I'm having some real stability issues with the latest updates..
<Sola6662> i know
<FusE> Anyone know where to get TCL?
<FusE> Where
<Sola6662> i was replying to what u said about mim
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Get counted: http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> bjorn-: cos gdm doesn't read it - try .gnomerc
<Seveas> elkbuntu, --^
<FusE> I wish mIRC worked for Linux
<FusE> and nns
<elkbuntu> woohoo
<juju> lol
<juju> FusE
<Sola6662> wine
<juju> hi
<FusE> Hey juju!
<bahadirt> I did it
<FusE> Wait
<FusE> juju
<bahadirt> eth0 perfectly works
<FusE> are you from codestream?
<bahadirt> ;)
<juju> yes
<FusE> woot :)
<juju> :p
<FusE> juju
<FusE> you know where to get tcl?
<Sola6662> o.o
<spydr> bjorn-, edit->current profile->title and command  .... select Run command as shell
<FusE> juju, my latest prank: http://illusion-x.net/lolrofl.html
<Seveas> FusE, juju: take the offtopic talk elsewhere please
<spydr> run terminal again and it should load your .bash_profile
<FusE> Seaveas, is that an autoresponder? because Ive seen tons of off topic in here :S
<elkbuntu> FusE, juju your enter keys will wear out too quickly if you dont stop.
* Sola6662 is geting sleepy
<FusE> elkbuntu, huh?
<FusE> Are you talking about TCL?
<elkbuntu> FusE, no, the hitting the enter key every 4 characters
<juju> err
<juju> urg
<FusE> I don't hit it every four letters <_<
<juju> [20:35]  * [10053]  Software caused connection abort
<FusE> Can someone tell me where to get TCL?
<Seveas> FusE, system  administration  synaptic
<Seveas> and search for tcl
<FusE> Thanks
<FusE> Damn, its updating atm
<Seveas> then you'll have to wait
<Seveas> patience is a virtue
<FusE> Why walk when you can run?
<FusE> I love the ubuntu cursors and tha background
<juju> lol FusE
<FusE> lol
<juju> er
<FusE> I was Linux deprived :P
<juju> everyone from codestream irc moved to a different one
<Seveas> juju, last warning. offtopicness elsewhere
<FusE> Dont worry, we moved it to pm
<juju> >:(
<FusE> @juju: pm
<juju> k
<nrdb> is the an program like kdesu for gnome?
<Seveas> nrdb, gksudo
<FusE> ubuntu is a cool name, I wanna name my child Ubuntu :)
<FusE> or, if its a girl, Debian
<alehop> hi
<FusE> Ello
<spydr> why not Fedora lol
<FusE> That would be her middle name
<nrdb> Seveas: thanks
<FusE> And his would be ummm, Redhat
<asdx> how do i install a .deb from http?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<asdx> directly, without download it first
<FusE> What was that for....
<Seveas> asdx, that can only be done via apt
<spydr> Hi My name is Ubuntu Fedora Doe
<spydr> :P
<Seveas> FusE, for continuing offtopicness after 2 warnings
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<asdx> Seveas: how
<FusE> That wasn't offtopic...
<asdx> dpkg won't do that?
<Seveas> asdx, the place you download it from must be a proper repository
<Seveas> asdx, no, dpkg only does local files
<asdx> sigh
<WillFarnaby>  /quit
<ardchoille> I'm ubuntu user #112. Just registered my 11 machines :)
<FusE> ardchoille, you can register ubuntu?
<Seveas> FusE, see topic
<FusE> Wtf, Im on topic now.
<ardchoille> FusE: Yes: http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/  I didn't know it until Seveas put it in the topic
<juju> KEKEKEKEKEKEK
<Seveas> FusE, the counting thing is in the topic...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<FusE> Oh, I thought you were like, saying something about it.
<FusE> Its a counter for ubuntu?
<Seveas> yes
<juju> >:(
<Seveas> brand new, so you can still get the low numbers
<nrdb> is there a program that will put up a dialog with a short message that can be triggered from a script?
<Seveas> juju, next time will be a ban.
<ardchoille> nrdb: Yes, zenity can do that and it's quite configurable.
<FusE> http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/img/ubuntu-user.php?user=113
<nrdb> ardchoille: thanks that looks like it will work.
<ardchoille> nrdb: You're welcome :)
<FusE> What does the S stand for in the Synaptic packages
<Seveas> whether it's installed or not
<FusE> Wait, it says I have TCL and TK, but yet when I try to install MSN
<Seveas> short for Status
<Seveas> FusE, if you want amsn, just install amsn via synaptic...
<FusE> I get this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: tcltls
<FusE> oh
<FusE> it has it?
<Seveas> of course.
<Seveas> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<FusE> I just searched and it doesn't
<FusE> I have dapper...
<bahadirt> guys
<Seveas> then go to applications  add/remove in the main menu
<Seveas> it
<bahadirt> I need to configure postfix
<bahadirt> where can I find cos
<bahadirt> docs
<Seveas> 's easier to find there
<bahadirt> docs?
<Seveas> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bahadirt> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<FusE> Seveas, its not in there
<FusE> Nvm
<Orion-Coder> Well I'm gonan go play halo. I'll tlak to yall later
<bahadirt> do I need to install additional components to postfix to enable it work as a mail server ?
<FusE> Where do you get "wine"
<Seveas> FusE, your local liquor store
<pppoe_dude> FusE, from ubuntu repos
<FusE> :)
<Seveas> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<FusE> ty
<skorm> LOL, local liquor stores, rofl!!!!!!!!!
<yorik> hi
<skorm> someone qdb.us that
<FusE> lol
<FusE> put it on bash.org
<skorm> bash.org is dying
<Bergcube> yorik~  Poor you.  We hardly knew you...  ;-)
<FusE> very
<Cyball> hi is it possible to made audio conference with yahoo, icq or msn messangers ???
<Subhuman> Cyball, not in gaim
<yorik> Bergcube: are you sure?  I thought you knew me too well...
<Subhuman> you can in msn with Amsn
<Subhuman> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<FusE> Subhuman  I know :)
<yorik> I recently switched from XP, and have a problem with copy & paste with hebrew
<Bergcube> yorik~  I think we must stop now, before someone ELSE goes too medieval on us...
<Cyball> i have already gaim and i want to make audioconference with yahoo but how it doesn't support this future
<ardchoille> What is this SLED menu I keep hearing about? Is there some info about it?
<yorik> when I'm in Hebrew mode, I can't Ctrl+x Ctrl+v etc.
<Subhuman> yorik
<Subhuman> try selecting the text
<Subhuman> and then middle clicking
<Seveas> ardchoille, it's called slab - there exists a preliminary Uslab (Ubuntu slab) patch somewhere on the wiki. do a title search for slab
<yorik> Subhuman: hmm, I'd rather not use the mouse if I can avoid it.
<ardchoille> Seveas: Thank you
<Subhuman> yorik, im jus saying does that work?
<yorik> oh, trying
<yorik> Subhuman: yeah, it dupes the text.
<Subhuman> well ctrl+C/V doesnt always work in every app see
<yorik> Subhuman: the thing is, it works in Firefox. just not when I'm in Hebrew mode.
<yorik> in XP, Ctrl+x works regardless of your keyboard language mode. I was wondering if there's a way to make it work on Ubuntu too, at least for FF.
<Stroganoff> hello. why is it, that my proftpd caps upload limit at 500 kb/s?
<Bergcube> Subhuman~  Talking about that...  Can we convince / configure bash to make CTRL-V work in the terminal?
<Subhuman> Bergcube, no idea im afraid, i love the middle click "X!1" style copy/paste
<yorik> actually, Ctrl-v is a pretty horrible binding, right next to Ctrl-c
<yorik> I prefer the emacs bindings, but anything would be better than the mouse.
<thomas> hi guys
* Bergcube knows one of the Emacs developers.  That has scared him away from diving too deep into it.  :-)
<thomas> whats the difference between a primary and a logical partition
<frogzoo> Stroganoff: depends - what's your upstream b/w ?
<yorik> Bergcube: is he insanely smart? ;)
<FusE> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Bergcube> yorik~  Yes.  But you can also put the full stop in that sentence directly after "insane".....
<yorik> ok, another question: I like the default English font, but the default Hebrew font is pretty horrible. How do I change it?
<Subhuman> thomas, to the end user nothing, basically a hd can have 4 primary partitions, so to have more, the 4th partiton becomes "extended" and is just a container for logical partitions.
<Subhuman> you get me?
<thomas> Subhuman, ok
<thomas> Subhuman, but a the operating systems have to be on a primary partition or
<frogzoo> thomas: not so
<FusE> I dont understand how to install wine
<FusE> how do I add a repository
<frogzoo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thomas> frogzoo: so the os could also be on an logical partition ?
<frogzoo> thomas: sure
<FusE> how do I add a repository
<thomas> frogzoo: so whats happening if the os is in an extended partition
<Seveas> FusE, read the 2 pages ubotu gave
<Stroganoff> frogzoo i'm talking about 100mbit LAN
<frogzoo> thomas: nothing special - it's just a partition - i have / on /dev/hda7
<Tommy2k4> i did update-rc.d sendmail remove but sendmail still tries to start on bootup
<Stroganoff> i can download with 10 mb/s but uploading is always at 500 kb/s (with several ubuntu/proftpd computers)
<FusE> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<FusE> It only gives one!
<frogzoo> Stroganoff: oh, well that's kind of slow
<thomas> frogzoo: ok thx for your help
<Stroganoff> yes it must be some kind of software limit
<FusE> woot
<FusE> got wine installed
<FusE> how can I test it?
<frogzoo> FusE: wine notepad
<FusE> notepad opens :)
<frogzoo> FusE: now run 'winecfg' & setup your paths etc.
<helpmeee> can someone help me with a problem?  pleaseeee <3
<frogzoo> helpmeee: we don't know
<Seveas> !someone > helpmeee
<Toma-> Got a nasty problem with Ekiga... the gamma/brightness is really low. I've cranked it up with the kernel module, but still no love from ekiga. any tips?
<FusE> Seveas
<Seveas> FusE?
<helpmeee> I have a sound problem in quake.. it laggs every 2 or 3 seconds for anything in quake3.. anyone know how to fix it?
<FusE> I have two hard disks, Windows on one, Linux on the other. But grub doesnt come up, the windows loader does
<FusE> how do I set it so grub does
<Seveas> !grub > FusE
<FusE> What does that mean!
<FusE> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<Seveas> FusE, it means that ubotu has now sent you a message
<Stroganoff> no one got a clue with my proftpd-upload-problem?
<FusE> How do I write GRUB to the MBR
<Enverex> Is there a list anywhere of the latest things added to Synaptic?
<FusE> Or so that Grub shows up on the Windows BootLoader
<Thijs> hey all. 'sup?
<Toma-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Toma-> FusE, read that ^^
<ardchoille> Enverex: When you open synaptic and hit the reload button, usually there will be a new entry like "New in repositories"
<FusE> Toma..... read that...
<helpmeee> I have a sound problem in quake3.. it laggs every 2 or 3 seconds for anything in quake3 :( anyone know how to fix this?
<Toma-> FusE, yes. read it. goto the link, and read the article. once you have the knowledge, fix your problem.
<Enverex> ardchoille, erm, where will that new entry be?
<ardchoille> Enverex: Hit the Status button at the bottom and it will be in with the Install, Not Installed, stuff
<Enverex> ardchoille, Only has All, Installed, Installed (local or obsolete), Not Installed, Not Installed (residual config)
<Cosly> Has anyone have experiance installing VMWare on Ubuntu ?
* Thijs pats Cosly on the back: Come on, you can do it
<Thijs> :)
<larson9999> hello, i asked this in #kubuntu a while ago and got no response so i figured i'd try here.
<ardchoille> Enverex: Yes, that is the right sectin.. on mine it shows up there *if* there are new apps in the repos
<larson9999> can someone point me to a doc that explains how flash drives work in kubuntu?  mine automount just fine and i have read/write access.  but there is no entry in fstab like there was in mandriva so i'd like to read about how they work.  also, someone on a mailing list i belong to is asking about the fstab entry.  i looked at mine but didn't have any :)
<Cosly> Hello Thijs, god to see you here
<l33t> hello
<dcnstrct> hey, I would like to install opera 9 via synaptic.. is this possible ? I don't see it listed.  What do I need to do ? thanks
<telmich> larson9999: read the documents about automounter
<Enverex> ardchoille, Ah, erm, I kinda want a list of stuff like, added by date though... heh
<larson9999> thanks telmich
<Seveas> larson9999, ubuntu uses pmount for removable things
<Seveas> not automounter
<larson9999> Seveas: ok
<l33t> hello?
<telmich> Seveas: oh, sorry, was not really up2date :)
<Toma-> how can you find out a version of a module? (modinfo didnt work)
<FusE> Toma
<FusE> that doesnt really help
<FusE> Im on linux right now
<Toma-> FusE, print it out
<FusE> and thats talking about while on LiveCD
<Toma-> ??
<FusE> Print what out?
<Toma-> FusE, the live cd is linux...
<l33t> wtf?
<dcnstrct> could someone give me a tip, I need to know if it's possible to install opera 9 from synaptic.  thanks
<FusE> Toma, will this still preserve the bootloader?
<l33t> well
<Toma-> l33t, wh4t?
<l33t> if Opera 9 is not listed in Synaptic, I dont think it's possible
<Bergcube> l33t~  If you have a question or problem, just describe it.
<Toma-> FusE, yep
<Toma-> i gtg sorry
<FusE> ugh
<l33t> lol
<FusE> Seveas: what exactly does that do?
<dcnstrct> l33t, thnx
<l33t> thanks for what?
<FusE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-3a896b43d621c1410ab4281ba25857b2e6720b5c
<FusE> What does that do^^?
<l33t> dcnstrct
<dcnstrct> hai
<dcnstrct> thanks for telling me that it won't work
<dcnstrct> so I don't waste my time
<l33t> np
<l33t> but
<l33t> you dont know how to manually do it?
<dcnstrct> negative, I assume I'm going to have to use apt-get
<FusE> SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE
<l33t> k
<dcnstrct> and probably modify some file
<FusE> What does this do?
<l33t> yeah
<FusE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-3a896b43d621c1410ab4281ba25857b2e6720b5c
<l33t> it's https
<l33t> so it's secure
<FusE> Big deal?
<Enverex> Is there a list anywhere with the packages that are in synaptic in released date order?
<l33t> wtf
<l33t> I'm not offical support, by the way
<FusE> Im so tired ...
<l33t> why are you asking what that link does?
<l33t> copy and paste it into your browser
<FusE> Not what the link does
<FusE> but what the stuff in the link
<ardchoille> FusE: It explains what it does under "Using the Ubuntu Install CD"
<FusE> ardchoille
<FusE> 1. Boot from a Live CD, like Ubuntu Live, Knoppix, Mepis, or similar.
<FusE> 2. Open a Terminal. Go SuperUser (that is, type "su" in a non-Ubuntu distro, or "sudo -i" in Ubuntu). Enter root passwords as necessary.
<FusE> 3. Type "grub" which makes a GRUB prompt appear.
<FusE> 4. Type "find /boot/grub/stage1". You'll get a response like "(hd0)" or in my case "(hd0,3)". Use whatever your computer spits out for the following lines.
<FusE> 5. Type "root (hd0,3)".
<FusE> 6. Type "setup (hd0,3)". This is key. Other instructions say to use "(hd0)", and that's fine if you want to write GRUB to the MBR. If you want to write it to your linux root partition, then you want the number after the comma, such as "(hd0,3)".
<FusE> 7. Type "quit".
<FusE> What does that do exactly?
<l33t> sudo bash!
<l33t> hmmm...
<l33t> I guess that is to set up Grub
<FusE> l33t
<l33t> to configure it to recognize Linux?
<FusE> I know it sets up grub
<FusE> But does it overwrite the MBR
<FusE> Does it work with the Windows bootloader?
<l33t> no
<l33t> Grub takes over
<FusE> what does it do
<Subhuman> FusE, it adds windows to the grub menu
<Subhuman> so you van still boot into windows
<FusE> subhuman
<FusE> Windows is on my grub menu
<ardchoille> Wowsers, the more I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ the more I realise how much work has gone into it :)
<FusE> but to get to my grub menu
<FusE> I have to boot differently from Bio
<l33t> what the hell
<l33t> why is that in https?
<FusE> I have a entry in the Windows bootloader dedicated to linux
<Subhuman> the wiki is secure?
<FusE> buttt....
<FusE> yeah
<FusE> Subhuman
<FusE> do you know that comand
<FusE> it starts like dd
<FusE> and it has of=
<FusE> and bs=512
<FusE> count=1
<FusE> I cant remember it
<Subhuman> no ive never chainloaded grub onto the windows mbr.
<Subhuman> i dont actrually use grub either.
<Subhuman> but w.e
<FusE> Im so tired......
<Subhuman> GAG FTW :D
<l33t> that would be weird putting Grub on the MBR like that
<l33t> I uninstalled Ubuntu and Grub wouldnt load for me
<l33t> I was f'ed
<FusE> aha
<FusE> dd if=/dev/hdb of=mbr.save bs=512 count=1
<l33t> FIXMBR owns
<kintaro0e> has anyone tried installing jxplorer?
<Enverex> OH MY GOD
<l33t> ?
<Subhuman> 133t thats because grub is stored in /boot
<l33t> well yes
<l33t> it just scared the f' outta me
<Subhuman> so unless you make /boot a separate partition, deleteing the / partiton fucks grub
<Enverex> I'm on an Athlon64 X2 and for over a week I've been using the standard i386 kernel (not SMP) so not only have I been using an inferior kernel, I've only been using half of my processing power >.<
<Subhuman> thats why i use GAH
<Subhuman> GAG*
<l33t> well Grub sucks
<Subhuman> totally stored in the mbr
<Subhuman> and easy to set up
<l33t> Grub SUCKS
<ardchoille> Can we keep this channel family friendly please. Watch the language.
<selinuxium> Enverex: How is x2 support in ubuntu?
<l33t> no one swore
<Subhuman> yea
<Subhuman> meh w.e
<whadar> i worked on text file using gedit... and it got deleted :( is there a way to find it on the gedit cache or something?
<stefg> l33t, what about understanding concepts before getting angry (because you didn't)
<Enverex> selinuxium, Erm, no idea, I've been running i386 non SMP kernel, lol. I'm also running 32bit not 64, there are too many apps that don't work on 64 yet
<ironfroggy> im trying to install lilo (grub has never worked on this partiticular box) and i got an error when it tried to write the MBR. is there a known reason for that?
<l33t> too bad 64 bit has virtually no app support
<ardchoille> whadar: You can look in the Trash, but if it was really deleted, then it's gone.
<l33t> yeah
<l33t> it's not like Windows
<l33t> once you delete it from Trash, it's gone
<selinuxium> Enverex: You can run 32 bit apps within a 32 bit chroot on a 64bit machine. Or so I am lead to believe...
<whadar> i know... i didnt delete it... i used gzip... what an unfriendly tool
<l33t> yeah
<l33t> Linux is for geeks, but it's getting better
<ironfroggy> can i write to the MBA on a mounted drive?
<Enverex> selinuxium, Sure, but chroot's suck donkey balls, so I'm just going to run 32bit, heh
<stefg> ironfroggy: the only reason for grub not working properly is if the BIOS is telling nonsense about the C/H/S geometry of the harddisk. Have you updated your BIOS recently?
<whadar> it is really not clear how to gzip a folder...
<Enverex> I assume "linux-k7-smp" is the best option for an Athlon64 x2 running in 32bit...
<l33t> i686 owns
<ironfroggy> stefg: nope
<selinuxium> Enverex: According to 'The Fridge' The next flavour of Ubuntu should support both natively...
<Bergcube> l33t~  Linux is for people who use computers.  My wife is very un-geeky, nonetheless she's very happy with Ubuntu and prefers it over the redmond altternative os.
<l33t> yeah
<Enverex> selinuxium, Yes,  I heard about that which will be nice
<ironfroggy> stefg: but i had lilo installed on here already before i tried to install ubuntu
<l33t> but Ubuntu can be different to a Windows user
<l33t> it's not as easy
<ardchoille> I have a 7 year old niece who installed Ubuntu all by herself and she uses it as her default OS.
<FusE> Subhuman
<Enverex> It was easier on my PC, heh
<FusE> or ardchoille
<frogzoo> l33t: it is as easy - just people forget they've been learning windows for years
<l33t> Ubuntu is a pretty easy distro
<Bergcube> l33t~  Not completely the same does not equal harder.
<FusE> How do I access some of my windows files?
<Enverex> ardchoille, pff, I was hacking Amigas at 6
<l33t> Ubuntu is actually pretty good
<Subhuman> yea FusE ?
<FusE> How do I access some of my windows files?
<l33t> hmm
<Boglizk> How do you unzip a bz2-file?
<Subhuman> umm well ntfs is read only atm
<l33t> you need to mount the drive
<l33t> mount the drive
<FusE> Subhuman
<FusE> I dont need to write to it
<l33t> I got it
<stefg> ironfroggy: chances are that if the BIOS is buggy, neither lilo nor grub have a chance of finfing a kernel. I'd look for the newest BIOS for the box, flash it, make sure that LBA is set for large disks amd try grub again.
<FusE> I need to get some of my mirc logs
<l33t> open termina;
<FusE> for a command
<l33t> open terminal
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<l33t> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<l33t> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<FusE> Terminal is openj
<Subhuman> FusE,  do "sudo mkdir mount/win && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/win"
<l33t> but, change hda1 to the location of Windows on your HDD
<ironfroggy> stefg: any idea if things like random boot ups having all system LEDs solid could be related? im sure its a bios message, but i dont know what it means.
<FusE> Subhuman, can not create directory, no such file or directory
<l33t> lol
<l33t> change hda1 to what it is on your HD
<FusE> which hd
<l33t> hda1 is default, it may not be correct
<FusE> im tired
<Subhuman> FusE, "sudo mkdir /mount/win && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/win"
<Subhuman> sorry.,
<Subhuman> missed a slash
<FusE> k
<FusE> I got a result
<FusE> >
<orbin> Boglizk: use bzip2 :P
<Subhuman> FusE, then do "gksudo nautilus" and navigate to /mount/win and there you are
<stefg> ironfroggy: at least it's strange enough to indicate that there's something broken on the lowest level.. ACPI7APM-controller getting crazy, odd settings, broken hardware, maybe?
<Enverex> Is "linux-k7-smp" the best option for an Athlon64 x2 running in 32bit? (as there is no K8 option)
<ironfroggy> is there a tool to create a boot floppy that will skip the MBA? i never used the floppy. i dont mind keeping a boot disc in there.
<l33t> why not go to places and click on computer?
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<FusE> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mount/win': No such file or directory
<Subhuman> FusE, sudo mk
<FusE> sec
<l33t> lol
<Enverex> It's also /mnt not /mount
<FusE> my windows drive is /dev/sda
<Subhuman> yeah FusE i meant to say media
<l33t> damn
<Subhuman> im used to mine
<Subhuman> i made it mount
<l33t> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<l33t> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<FusE> alright
<Subhuman> ^ FusE  :D
<FusE> you all fight over the command
<FusE> and someone tell me :)
<l33t> listen
<Subhuman> FusE, mine was wrong
<l33t> go here
<l33t> this is the official support for this
<FusE> l33t
<FusE> Its 3 am
<l33t> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<FusE> and Im supposed to go to the beach tomorrow
<l33t> thats official support
<l33t> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<FusE> I cant even see every other word atm lol
<FusE> Can someone just straight up give me the command :)
<l33t> I did
<FusE> paste again
<ardchoille> FusE: If you're tired, I would politely suggest you leave things and get some sleep. I wouldn't wanna see you end up making a grave error due to fatigue :)
* Enverex removes his running kernel
<stefg> !enter > l33t
<l33t> ok
<l33t> now listen
<FusE> ardchoille, Im young
<l33t> assuming hda1 is Windows, this will work
<FusE> hda1 isnt windows
<l33t> if hda1 is not Windows, it wont work right
<someothernick> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<FusE> /dev/sda is
<l33t> then change it
<l33t> edit it to that
<l33t> or maybe I will for you
<ardchoille> !enter > l33t
<FusE> can you give me the command
<l33t> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<l33t> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<FusE> that was origianlly
<FusE> it says
<whadar> how can i gz a folder simply???
<FusE> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<l33t> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<l33t> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<kouwe> when i use the CD from ubuntu 6.06 and format the drive to ext3 (sata) it hangs always around the 15% what am i doing wrong??
<theoverload> hi all
<stefg> whadar: man gzip will you, it' so dead simple i don't dare to tell you here :-)
<theoverload> kann mir einer mit ubuntu helfen
<someothernick> FusE, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php <-- better guide
<mk1990> hello guys
<whadar> stefg: gzip -c -r causes many problems!
<l33t> lol
<mk1990> i have an issue
<l33t> oh
<l33t> we aint physchiatrists, sorry
<l33t> ;)
<Enverex> kouwe, Are you sure the drive isn't damaged?
<someothernick> lol
<l33t> psychiatrists?
<l33t> hmm
<kouwe> nope, its an undamaged drive btw its on a Toshiba Centrino laptop...
<Enverex> Right, now to switch to the K7-SMP kernel from the i386 kernel. This should give me a big speed boost, lol.
<mk1990> when ever i try to instal Ubuntu 6.06
<mk1990> it says mounting drives and stays there
<Enverex> kouwe, Try formatting to reiserfs or something
<frogzoo> whadar: tar zcf tarfile.tgz .
<Subhuman> Enverex, not huge, but noticeable yes
<stefg> l33t: please stop enter-spam... i think i'm not the only one annoyed by it
<kouwe> Enverex, ok ill try that!
<kouwe> could that be a solution?
<ardchoille> stefg: You're not
<Enverex> Subhuman, I'm going from non-SMP to SMP and optimised, I think that may be substancial, heh
<l33t> I am not spamming
<kouwe> btw, should i use on a laptop some special boot options... nolapic or something?
<mk1990> it said mounting drives... and nothing happenes
<ardchoille> l33t: Please form full sentences instead of taking up so many lines.
<l33t> when I copy and paste it, it shows it like that
<bastl> hi, im working on a customized Xubuntu LiveCD. I would like to change default language and some desktop settings (desktop wallpaper, immediate startup of firefox to a spcific URL) of the "ubuntu" user. can anyone help me out? where do i edit such things?
<l33t> good question
<whadar> frogzoo: i need .gz... i'll use some hack...
<Enverex> back in a few
<mk1990> anyone??
<whadar> i wish right click -> create archive would also include just .gz
<l33t> bsdtl
<l33t> bastl
<l33t> maybe you could find it in about:config?
<gregg__> http://www.killernic.com/KillerNic/PDFs/KillerNic_TechSpecsHi.pdf
<frogzoo> whadar: you can't gzip a directory - it's that simple
<l33t> hmm
<l33t> I found an entry
<stefg> whadar: gzip only compresses /single/ files... that's why /tar.gz/ is used for multi-file archives
<ironfroggy> is there a grub command to look at what is installed at the MBA currently?
<l33t> startup.homepage_override_url
<FusE> that didnt work someothernick
<FusE> I got this
<telmich> ironfroggy: no, but you can use dd + xxd to get a hexdump
<bastl> l33t: im devolping the LiveCD, not using it.
<FusE> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /windows busy
<FusE> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1
<ironfroggy> telmich: it wont be understandable tho will it?
<l33t> bastl?
<telmich> ironfroggy: like dd if=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 | xxd
<ironfroggy> i just want to verify that grub actually worked.
<l33t> oh
<l33t> I can go in my FF and use about:config
<telmich> ironfroggy: well, only if you know what should be there :)
<l33t> to change it
<ardchoille> l33t: Please form full sentences instead of taking up so many lines.
<someothernick> FusE, unmount the drive
<FusE> how :)
<FusE> sudo umount /media/sda1?
<l33t> no
<l33t> sudo umount /media/windows/
<FusE> umount: /media/windows: not mounted
<ironfroggy> well, is it bad if i see both LILO and GRUB in the first block of the drive?
<mk1990> so anyone got a solution to mounting drive?
<telmich> ironfroggy: they can't be both there
<ironfroggy> telmich: i just see both strings in the block
<dcnstrct> why is Ruby in main but irb in universe ?
<telmich> ironfroggy: don't care, if your bootloader works
<brutopia> what's irb
<dcnstrct> irb should be packaged together with Ruby anyway
<ironfroggy> telmich: the second is within "GRUB .Geom.Hard Disk.Read. Error."
<dcnstrct> it's the interactive ruby prompt
<bastl> Anyone ideas how to to customize the desktop settings on a home-brewn LiveCD?
<ironfroggy> telmich: it doesnt work.
<telmich> ironfroggy: reinstall grub then
<ironfroggy> telmich: thats why im trying to verify grub is successfully installing or not.
<Enverex> When Edgy comes out, is it going to have seperate 32bit and 64bit versions or is it going to be integrated into one?
<ironfroggy> telmich: done it several times.
<telmich> ironfroggy: how?
<dcnstrct> whoever designed the packages for Ruby in ubuntu really screwed up imho
<l33t> sweet
<l33t> FF got pwned
<ironfroggy> telmich: reran the install and did it manually
<l33t> about:config has an override setting
<l33t> you have to change both settings for the new homepage to work
<bastl> l33t: STFU
<l33t> wtf?
<l33t> what?
<ardchoille> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<l33t> did I do something wrong?
<theoverload> who kann help me with ubuntu and speak german
<l33t> was I not supposed to say that?
<stefg> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<telmich> ironfroggy: provide more details, what you typed
<ardchoille> steqThank you
<elkbuntu> l33t, your talking about FF should be in #ubuntu-offtopic. It's not specifically Ubuntu related.
<l33t> but someone asked how to change it
<kouwe> i now have the live-CD in my laptop, and used gparted to format the drive to reiserfs
<bastl> l33t: i am creating a customized LiveCD. i can change my FF Homepage my self, bzut it should be as i want it, when i boot!
<elkbuntu> l33t, they asked you to talk about FF being pwned?
<kouwe> but then it hangs on 15% :x
<ironfroggy> 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<kouwe> someone?
<l33t> ;)
<FusE> woot
<FusE> !FusE > l33t
<l33t> Ubuntu FF doesn't want the homepahe to be changed
<Subhuman> bastl, jus make a session that starts on bootup
<Subhuman> and then put "firefox www.whatefveryouwant.com" in it.
<stefg> kouwe: how big is the frive?
<FusE> Subhuman
<stefg> *drive
<FusE> Can I play games when its mounted like this?
<selinuxium> what has happened to hotplug under Dapper?
<elkbuntu> FusE, please behave. if you're going to talk in here, dont just spurt random junk every now and then.
<l33t> yeah, no spam
<l33t> stupid, pointless, annoying, messages
<elkbuntu> FusE, #ubuntu-offtopic is for spurting random junk.
<Subhuman> FusE, no.
<l33t> lol
<l33t> is that a joke FuSE?
<primal> hello all
<kouwe> stefg, the drive is 80 GB 3 for my swap
<l33t> the architecture is not the same
<kouwe> 77 for reiserfs
<l33t> thats why there is WINE
<ardchoille> l33t: #ubuntu-offtopic is for spurting random junk.
<bastl> subhuman: sorry: but how do i start a session at boot up? in /etc/init.d ?
<l33t> I didnt spurt junk, I was responding to him
<primal> will someone kindly tell me what the command is for restarting x?
<Subhuman> bastl, this is Xubuntu so i dont know how to in fbox
<jksd> can linux support ASP?
<NthDegree> primal ctrl+alt+backspace
<Enverex> If you want to (try) and play Windows games and use Windows programs from inside Ubuntu look at http://www.winehq.org
<Subhuman> try asking in #xubuntu
<ardchoille> primal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<stefg> kouwe: are 100% positive that parted hangs, or might it just take it's time for doing things like fsck
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, l33t isnt spurting, he's just not putting it all on a single line, which makes it look spurty
<l33t> ASP.NET is specifically for Windows
<Seveas> l33t, mono can run asp.net too
<kouwe> stefg, it really hangs nothing responds and i waited before for a hour and nothing happened
<FusE> elbuntu
<NthDegree> but the mono implementation is not complete is it?
<FusE> That was ontopic.
<primal> that works if i'm at the command prompt in recovery mode?
<jksd> l33t: OK thanks
<king> MY Ubuntu 5.10 is not upgrading itself to the latest ubuntu! I want dapper but the automatic updater wont find it. WHAT can I do??? I Really want to ditch Win XP and start to use linux.... <-----------------------
<FusE> I asked a question, I wanted to know if you could play games...
<stefg> kouwe: Ok... :-( can you open a terminal?
<l33t> wait
<Enverex> primal, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<l33t> FusE
<frogzoo> bastl: on gnome - sys -> admin -> login window -> security -> automatic login
<kouwe> stefg, i should reboot from the liveCD
<l33t> Windows apps can't run natively on Linux
<l33t> you need WINE
<NthDegree> king there is no auto-update to dapper, you change the repositories to dapper ones then run apt-get dist-upgrade
<FusE> I have wine
<primal> thank you, Enverex
<Seveas> !upgrade > king
<Enverex> You can play games, just not Windows games, not natively anyway, heh
<Seveas> NthDegree, nonsense, update-manager does that automagically
<Bloodcky> tell me the command for installing KDE on ubuntu... :)
<stefg> kouwe: we should make sure first thath your partition-table is intact
<Bloodcky> >P
<l33t> ReactOS is quite nice for Windows on Linux
<l33t> in a sense
<king> NthDegree: How can I get Dapper reposities?
<frogzoo> !appdb > FusE
<Seveas> Bloodcky, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kouwe> stefg, what command should i use for checking that?
<Bloodcky> yea tnx
<NthDegree> king listen to Seveas he knows more than me and obviously knows an easier way
<Seveas> king, ubotu sent you a message. please read it
<mjr> l33t, not really; you'd need a VM to run it...
<stefg> kouwe: sudo fdisk -l
<aquafina> Hi. I installed ubuntu 6.06 but Firefox gives me a XML parse error when i download some tgz files
<kouwe> ok ok, moment live CD is booting
<l33t> I dont mean running Windows in Linux
<l33t> I mean support for Windows apps
<l33t> ReactOS
<aquafina> And can someone point me to a post-install page - which tells howto install additional packages?
<tcv> 'morning
<l33t> plus, VM doesnt make Windows run in Ubuntu
<Subhuman> aquafina, !apt
<Subhuman> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Bloodcky> lucky@lucky-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bloodcky> Reading package lists... Done
<Bloodcky> Building dependency tree... Done
<Bloodcky> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Bloodcky> yea?
<Subhuman> aquafina, synaptic is prob your best bet.
<tcv> (or ev'nin' or afternooon)
<stefg> !easyubuntu > aquafina
<Seveas> Bloodcky, your /etc/apt/sources.list is very broken
<king> NthDegree, Seveas: I have read wikipages, I think I have tryed everything. Im not just getting the update :(
<NthDegree> it does too l33t, VMs (Virtual Machines) allow you to run windows inside ubuntu :)
<l33t> inside?
<Seveas> Bloodcky, put that file on the pastebin
<Bloodcky> where? lol
<l33t> I thought it's like having 2 OS running at the same time but you have to be in 1 or the other
<ompaul> !paste > Bloodcky
<NthDegree> king then do the hard way, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all the words breezy with dapper
<ikon> nearly inside. VMware runs ON linux, Inside VMware runs WIN32
<brutopia> l33t: topmost os emulates hardware for inside os
<stefg> !easysource
<NthDegree> king then run apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kouwe> stefg, can i pm you?
<l33t> hmm
<king> NthDegree: COOL thanks! Will try that
<stefg> kouwe: most support is in public interest...
<l33t> hey
<brutopia> you "are" always in ubuntu when running windows in vmware
<kouwe> ok ok :D
<ikon> yes VMware simulates, and also connects to HW
<ikon> yesyes
<l33t> I've never used VMWare
<kouwe> stefg, now doing fdisk -l
<l33t> just heard about it
<ikon> always inside ubuntu
<NthDegree> VMWare Server is free l33t and runs an OS inside an OS
<l33t> wtf?
<l33t> I know what VMWare does
<ikon> server is not what u need
<brutopia> l33t: you shouldn't make statements if you have no idea what you are talking about
<stefg> kouwe: so does it give any sensible resukt?
<l33t> I knew what VMWare does, just not how exactly
<Enverex> VMWare can't run games though, well, it has very rough beta 3D support but don't expect to play WoW or anything else in it, heh
<l33t> I am l33t, come on
<l33t> 1337
<kouwe> stefg, it got 3 things, /dev/sda1+2+5
<NthDegree> ikon, it is if you want it free and you want to create and run VMs
<kouwe> linux, extended and swap
<aquafina> stefg: more like it :) installing the stuff now :)
<ikon> I can run OpenGL games like Starcraft neatly in wmvare :)
<NthDegree> Server can create and run VMs, but requires that xinetd to be tuned to avoid being hacked
<ikon> only excluding directx apps
<dcnstrct> ikon, SC runs well in VMware ?!?! are you serious ?
<stefg> kouwe: so it seems that although the gui part hanged, the partitioning went alright
<Guard] [an> hello, what command to run in order to update config.guess ??? configure says it's too old (2005-08-03) ???
<ikon> YES serious :)))
<Enverex> dcnstrct, It runs perfectly in Wine anyway
<ikon> i play daily
* dcnstrct has a reson to drop his windows partition now completely
<kouwe> stefg, yeah it seems correct....
<ikon> also wmvare is not free if u need one free
* dcnstrct already owns vmware
<NthDegree> ikon it is free, read the VMWare Server FAQ
<dcnstrct> so no biggie
<Enverex> VMWare requires you to fully install Windows and all other programs where as Wine just pretends to be Windows
<brutopia> I've heard that cedega is quite good for windows gaming in linux
<l33t> WINE is not an emulator
<ikon> that is when u have a preconfigured win OS to PLAY
<l33t> in fact, WINE stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<ikon> I have to install my win xp first
<someothernick> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Enverex> l33t, no-one said it was, stop spouting crap
<ikon> thats not free, it needs workstation app
<Enverex> So things run a lot faster in Wine than VMWare
<stefg> kouwe: so your ready to install, it seems. But if you can afford the bandwith i'd rather get the 'alternate' (text-mode install)-CD...
<kouwe> isnt that on the DVD ?
<Dimensions> hi i am installing ubuntu on my two three systems but i get this error when i boot it from the cd before it can install ubuntu " invalid compressed format(err:1 ) kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0) .......... ???? ane one can help plz
<l33t> they have a DVD for Ubuntu and Kubuntu with more packages
<kouwe> i got the dvd of drake here to
<aquafina> stefg: there is a text mode install cd image? can you point out the URL?
<NthDegree> brutopia, it works but I have used both and every game cedega played, WINE played just as good and sometimes better
<Enverex> You also have to pay for Cedega and they tend to flat out lie aswell
<jksd> isn't there such a thing as Apache ASP for linux?
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<l33t> the DVD just has more packages than the CD
<ardchoille> aquafina: The Alternate CD has a text-mode installer
<aquafina> stefg: thanks.
<NthDegree> l33t, the DVD allows you to install if you don't know what arch your PC is
<l33t> but the DVD has extra packages the CD doesn't
<aquafina> ardchoille: ahhh. i would have liked that.. i didnt quite like this one which booted to a live CD and then wanted to install :)
<l33t> how can you use a PC and not know the architecture?
<aquafina> it took more time too!
<jksd> l33t: isn't there such a thing as Apache ASP for linux?
<bilss_> hi
<l33t> maybe
<aquafina> jksd: chilisoft asp
<l33t> I am not sure
<NthDegree> jksd, apache was made for linux :)
<stefg> !lamp
<Enverex> jksd, ASP is MS proprietory, so I wouldn't expect too much
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<aquafina> jksd: it is not free. it is an addon to be used with Apache
<primal> Enverex, i have another question for you...
<primal> well nevermind
<Enverex> hmm
<kouwe> stefg, now booting from the DVD in text-mode....
<NthDegree> mod_mono allows you to use ASP on Apache I think
<bilss_> anybody understand perl
<l33t> how would someone not know their architecture?
<NthDegree> l33t ubuntu is mainly for newbies
<Kaja> Everything is possible.
<stefg> kouwe: so you use another box to chat?
<Enverex> But yeah, if you want to play or use Windows stuff on Linux, use WINE (VMware needs a copy of Windows and all the space to install it and Cedega you have to pay for)
<kouwe> yes this is on my normal computer :)
<NthDegree> the DVD has the same packages the CDs have AFAIK but in all of the main architectures
<l33t> I know, but knowing your architecture is just knowing what you are using
<Dimensions> ane one can answer me plz ?
<bilss_> about 45%
<Enverex> Is anyone here interested in E-UAE for Ubuntu?
<ikon> re
<ikon> whats E-UAE?
<mejobloggs> Anyone know how i can improve performance of ubuntu under VMWare Player?
<NthDegree> Dimensions, I get that with some distros and usually when I compile my own kernel - it is usually down to bad support for your hard-disk
<kouwe> stefg, should i do something special before formatting?
<Shadowpillar> question, anyone here use a realtek 8201 chip?
<m0gsi> Hey guys what is the best kernel for a 800mhz Athlon on xubuntu
<stefg> mejobloggs: faster CPU, more RAm, faster hardrive :-)
<ikon> LOL
<l33t> i386 man
<mejobloggs> heh, yeah, but apart from that
<Dimensions> NthDegree:  but what i should do ? bcoz the hdd on which i had installed they were the same like this one ... and i get this message for a brand new hdd aswell ?
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, VMWare Player? VMWare Server is *FREE* and does the same as VMWare Player and more (it can create VMs too)
<bilss_> ompual: how you doin?, fine i hope
<m0gsi> l33t isn't there anything better for that :P ?
<mejobloggs> I thought VMWare server was for servers?
<ikon> NthDegree: does Serrver create VM-s????
<stefg> kouwe: no, but i'd recommend to go for manual partitoning and mount-point definition
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, VMWare Player can only PLAY VMs
<m0gsi> Obviously ikon :P
<ikon> can us confirm that?
<l33t> wait
<NthDegree> Server can create them too
<kouwe> stefg, ok now there, ill do manually edit partition table
<l33t> I am checking it out
<Enverex> m0gsi, K7
<bilss_> i found vmware workstation to be the best
<NthDegree> ikon it can create them
<aquafina> kouwe: yeah
<ikon> ok, i give it a try at home tonight :)
<mejobloggs> http://www.easyvmx.com/ can creat VMWare virtual machines
<ikon> i hope u r right
<l33t> m0gsi
<m0gsi> Enverex so it is new enough for k7?
<mejobloggs> I created my virtual machine in like, 5 seconds, then used it on VM Players
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, get VMWare Server which can CREATE VMs and is *free*
<mejobloggs> how is it better than player?
<Enverex> m0gsi, Yeah, Athlons and Athlon-XPs were K7's and Athlon64's are K8s
<mejobloggs> Player is like, 20mb, Server is like, 150mb
<NthDegree> it can create them itself using the latest VM version
<mejobloggs> so?
<mejobloggs> http://www.easyvmx.com/
<mejobloggs> use that
<Enverex> m0gsi, The old K6-2's were... well, K6's, heh
<ikon> how is server better than workstation?
<m0gsi> yeh l33t?
<m0gsi> Thanks Enverex :( this is gonna kill my uptime
<NthDegree> ikon, server is free
<m0gsi> I had a k6!
<l33t> I found the list
<Enverex> ikon, E-UAE is currently the best Amiga emulator for Linux
<NthDegree> workstation costs
<mejobloggs> Player is free, and http://www.easyvmx.com/ is free
<ikon> thanks Enverex
<mejobloggs> at 1 10th of the download siz
<Enverex> ikon, WHY are you installing VMWare?
<mejobloggs> esoze
<mejobloggs> size
<l33t> it's standard Athlon
<ikon> to develop in win32 c#
<kouwe> darn.... "Warning: file:///cdrom/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz was corrupt"
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, i don't understand you - you make a VM on a 3rd party site that makes them to an older standard
<Subhuman> kouwe, dont use your cd then.
<Enverex> ikon, Ah, I thought it was for Starcraft or something. Never understoof why people do that
<l33t> sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<Dimensions> NthDegree: ?
<furrykef> Hi, is there any way to make the system beep play through the sound card instead of the PC speaker?
<ikon> they wouldnt charge something that would worth it
<l33t> that would be what you need
<NthDegree> yet VMWare Server is free and makes newer VM versions
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: shrug, i hardly know anything
<kouwe> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ikon> Enverex: i DO use wmvare to be able to bnet in sc, in wine i cannot
<l33t> you can download a CD?
<mejobloggs> ok, so VMWare server is better? In what ways?
<jrib> furrykef: try 'softbeep', that's what it claims to do
<l33t> you download an ISO image, not a CD
<Enverex> ikon, What version of Wine? As it works perfectly for me
<stefg> kouwe: do you have an .iso of the installation medium on the harddisk?
<Dimensions>  hi i am installing ubuntu on my two three systems but i get this error when i boot it from the cd before it can install ubuntu " invalid compressed format(err:1 ) kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0) .......... ???? ane one can help plz
<kouwe> nope not on the laptop harddisk
<ikon> Enverex: newest from snyaptic
<Enverex> ikon, Synaptic is about half a year or more out of date
<ikon> Enverex: i wanna play on MY bnet as i usepvpgn
<furrykef> jrib - thanks, trying it now
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, it can create VMs, it can allow for snapshots to be made (superior to system restore), it can do a lot of extra optimizations on your VMs etc.
<mejobloggs> VMWare server takes more system resources though?
<stefg> kouwe: so you're in for a fresh CD... get the alternate image from the mirrors
<jrib> Dimensions: did you burn the cd yourself?
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Tommy2k4> resizing a partition in manual partitioner in installer seems to be taking ages
<ikon> Enverex: i dont know as i see it uses the latest or 1 revision older than the one can be downloaded officially
<Enverex> ikon, Wine is on version 0.9.17 (nearing .18) where as Synaptic only has 0.9.9
<l33t> thats not true
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, not at all if you use linux as your host OS
<l33t> a CD cannot be downloaded
<l33t> the ISO image cna
<Dimensions> jrib:  the cd has worked before on other systems its fine cd ... besides i have more than one cd
<l33t> can
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: well I dont :p
<furrykef> Hmmm... maybe softbeep requires a reboot
<kouwe> stefg, it was a DVD from dapper drake 6.06
<kouwe> but i have shipped here some cd from dapper...
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, you can still use VMWare Server and it still uses very little resources - it can make your VMs faster
<ikon> Enverex:  hmmm, i must have bben missing sy...than sorry, i was wrong about the version
<furrykef> Oh wait... you have to use softbeep at the command line?
<kouwe> stefg, but on the CD i cant use text-mode right?
<stefg> kouwe: but i think the DVD is bad... you already had probs, didn't you?
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: Do I need to get the client as well? Or just the server?
<Tommy2k4> !partition
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<kouwe> stefg, yes
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, the server includes the console with it
<l33t> CD's can store 700MB
<Tommy2k4> what partitions do i need when installing
<jrib> Dimensions: hmm don't know then
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: Can I optimize the Virtual Machine in Server, and then use Player to run it?
<kouwe> stefg, should i now use the shipped CD or download a new DVD/CD ?
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, you can but Server is better all round if you use it
<Enverex> l33t, CDs can store all different amounts. There are even 800MB discs, albiet rare
<stefg> kouwe: so be straight, get an alternate-CD and start over. Everything else is a waste of time
<mejobloggs> k
<l33t> mostly 700MB
<l33t> I speak in general
<kouwe> ok ok doing that
<furrykef> Hmm, I don't know if softbeep is going to work for me...
<stefg> kouwe: Oh, you have a ShpIt-CD?
<NthDegree> only function Server does not have is the *Experimental* Direct3D support (which hardly anyone knows how to enable)
<kouwe> stefg, yes
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: also, How would I go about making a 'minimum install' of ubuntu, so I can use a VM Ubuntu to use for web browsing
<Subhuman> mejobloggs, do a expert install, and just install "ubuntu-minimal" and w.e else you require.
<Enverex> NthDegree, : I could kinda play C&C Generals in it with it though, lol
<DaveyJ> anyone know what would be the order to load all plugins when launching xgl/compiz?
<stefg> kouwe: you're going to install on the lappie, right? Is the CD-Drive broken, maybe?
<Subhuman> mejobloggs, youll need an alternative install d
<mejobloggs> Subhuman: cheers
<mejobloggs> oh
<mejobloggs> k
<Subhuman> DaveyJ, makes no difference.
<kouwe> stefg, no the CD drive is perfect
<d-s-d> hi
<kouwe> and yes its on an laptop
<DaveyJ> Subhuman: is that so? is there a list for all the plugins? :)
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, my advice is ditch windows and use VMWare to run Windows inside ubuntu :)
<d-s-d> Is there a console-tool that allows me to hibernate the computer?
<mejobloggs> Subhuman: Can i download the iso's with the latest patches?
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: not an option :(
<NthDegree> why not?
<DaveyJ> i mean i have "water" in my command but its not loading at all
<mejobloggs> because of my family
<Subhuman> mejobloggs, no, you jus have to do an "apt-get upgrade" once u get it.
<mejobloggs> and we play direct x games a lot
<jrib> furrykef: did you read the usage details?
<Subhuman> DaveyJ, water is so sketchy, hardly works on anyt system
<stefg> kouwe: then have the laptop perform a media check on the CD/DVD you're installing from. It should be in the boot menu
<DaveyJ> ohh thats probably why ;)
<NthDegree> rofl mejobloggs you can just get WINE or WineX that can play quite a few of them
<jatt> should the installation key of windows work when installing windows as guest operating system on a ubuntu box?
<DaveyJ> is there a list out there somewhere that has all the plugins?
<furrykef> jrib - I don't see a way to basically make the whole system use softbeep...
<kouwe> stefg, ok ill try that. But the cd is working but then hangs on formatting...
<Subhuman> jatt, yes it will.
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: nah, too much effort. And I want more fps :)
<Enverex> NthDegree, It also doesn't play a lot... heh
<NthDegree> Enverex, depends on the distro
<stefg> kouwe: what Laptop is it (make/model) ?
* NthDegree brb
<furrykef> Especially since it doesn't work with SUID/SGID
<kouwe> stefg, Toshiba Satellite M70-147 Intel Centrino 1.73Ghz
<Enverex> NthDegree, Erm? How does what Wine can play have anything to do with the Distro?
<jrib> furrykef: I don't use it but http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/softbeep/ suggests you can set it up using LD_PRELOAD environment variable
<stefg> kouwe: ok, that should be well supported
<kouwe> indeed
<Boglizk> My friend gets a "crc error - system halted" when trying to install Ubuntu
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: ok, My main two win programs are rFactor (www.rfactor.net) and Solidworks (CAD). Do you think you could get them going good on linux ?
<Boglizk> What does it mean?
<jatt> Subhuman: thanks, unfortunately in my case it never worked. Windows requires to be registered after some weeks of use, and the windows key in the back of my laptop isn't accepted. I just wanted to know if anyone had similar experiences...
<kouwe> stefg, installing breezy was no problem at all but drake always hangs at formatting...
<Enverex> NthDegree, and WineX hasn't existed for a long long time
<Subhuman> jatt, that means an issue with the key then, installing ubuntu will make NO difference.
<king> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<ikon> hi guys, for those who dont know what is the difference betwwen server and workstation VMware, heres the faq : http://www.vmware.com/products/server/faqs.html
<Subhuman> and ive installed windows after ubuntu so i can confirm this.
<Enverex> mejobloggs, Check the WineApp Database
<furrykef> jrib - Hmm... I think I'll do without, but thanks anyway :)
<stefg> kouwe: coulde the harddisk suffer from newly developed bad blocks?
<ikon> the 4th point
<mejobloggs> Enverex: link?
<Enverex> mejobloggs, appdb.winehq.org
<mejobloggs> ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso what i want?
<mejobloggs> Enverex: thanks
<Enverex> FYI I'm a tester/reporter for Wine
<kouwe> stefg, hmmm dont know that... :$
<jatt> Subhuman: right probably it is a key issue. I was thinking about something Microsoft does, like finding out it is running on a vmware VM and rejecting the key. But all that is offtopic, so I will not talk about this anymore here :)
<Subhuman> jatt, it doesnt.
* stefg stefg sees all the 10.000 rpm drives dying these days... 35 C in europe
<kouwe> but i just formatted suse 10.1 from it and that was working fine...
<Enverex> stefg, That's outside, it's hotter inside as no-where has AV
<Enverex> erm, AC
<stefg> kouwe: so you come to partioning, but trying to format the drive ends with a freeze?... Is there a windows on the Laptop, or could you afford to wipe the complete harddrive?
<CyDrive> how do i compile a .sh file?
<mejobloggs> Enverex: doesnt look like my two programs have a hope of being supported on wine
<pygi> hey folks :)
<l33t> what programs?
<Enverex> mejobloggs, Were they in the appdb?
<mejobloggs> Solidworks and rFactor
<jrib> CyDrive: what are you trying to install?
<kouwe> stefg, no windows on the harddrive and yes it freezes while formatting.... and the drive can be wiped out
<CyDrive> crossover
<jatt> CyDrive: you don't. sh files are interpreted
<mejobloggs> Enverex: they where in there, but no votes or no activity
<d-s-d> Does anybody in here know how i can hibernate, or generally use any power-management functions, without clicking around on my gnome-desktop?
<neuro-> hi there guys, got a problem when my ubuntu install gets to loading the xserver - it says "no screens found" in the x error log
<leftjustified> can anyone recommend a UML app for ubuntu that doesn't use java?
<l33t> maybe go to System and Preferences
<Enverex> mejobloggs, I just checked them, both have multiple testing reports, all marked as "Garbage"
<kouwe> btw in the meen time checking the CD finished perfectly
<Enverex> mejobloggs, Basically they don't work, heh
<jatt> neuro-: pastbin your xorg.conf file
<mejobloggs> yeah, exactly
<mejobloggs> so stick with windows for me
<l33t> Power Management is in Preferences
<neuro-> ok jatt, anything else i should know?
<bahadirt> how can I authorise myself to send emails via postfix ?
<stefg> kouwe: the paranoid way would be getting the 'lowlevel'-formatting utility from Toshiba and give the whole drive a treat. That would sort out a broken partition table and badblock-problems
<bahadirt> it says "access relay denied"
<d-s-d> l33t: yep, but is there any console-tool i can use outside of gnome to control the power-state of my computer?
<kouwe> ok, didnt know there was that kind of tool but yes i can do that
<Xk2c> jatt: How to pastbin with ubuntu?
<kouwe> toshiba.org i assume ? :)
<CyDrive> How do i install crossover its a .sh file what do i do with it?
<jatt> neuro-: it could be many things. Use pastebin to put a copy of your xorg.conf (and X log file) so we can see it here, probably someone has a clue
<l33t> I'm not sure
<mejobloggs> Enverex: with VMWare Server, can you drag and drop files from the VM window to the host OS ?
<neuro-> ok ta
<neuro-> brb
<Sakireth_> i'm banned in #ubuntu-offtopic >_<
<gnomefreak> CyDrive: .sh files are ran by using sh file.sh
<Enverex> mejobloggs, You can under Windows, not sure about Linux.
<CyDrive> oooh ok
<jrib> CyDrive: you usually just run the .sh file, open a terminal and do: sh /path/to/file.sh
<jrib> CyDrive: (you may need to use sudo), be sure you trust the source of the file...
<mejobloggs> Enverex: uhh, you mean, windows to windows only?
<l33t> sudo bash!
<kouwe> ok back
<mejobloggs> Enverex: or windows as the host OS ?
<Enverex> mejobloggs, as host
<Sakireth_> i have an idea
<Sakireth_> ...
<Sakireth_> weird, eh?
<kouwe> stefg, do you know where i can download that util?
<Sakireth_> me.. having an idea..
<l33t> I have one too, dont spam
<mejobloggs> Enverex: sweet, thats good for me then
<javiolo> hi
<gnomefreak> Sakireth_: stop spamming please
<Sakireth_> Okay, guys, can you help me set up a dual-boot with windows and ubuntu running? I don't want to screw up my current installation so how to resize without screweing anything up so i can install windows?
<Sakireth_> and sorry gnomefreak
<stefg> kouwe: fdisk -l (we did this a while ago) told you what make of HD you have. go to th hd manufacturers site for a HD utility
<l33t> ?
<l33t> resize the NTFS partition to make room for Linux
<kouwe> ok ok, looking
<gnomefreak> Sakireth_: install windows first
<Sakireth_> so i have to uninstall Linux?
<l33t> no
<gnomefreak> Sakireth_: dont have to
<meyxiam> salut tout le monde
<Sakireth_> gnomefreak: What do i do, then?
<l33t> you need to make sure there is room for the new partition on the HDD though
<meyxiam> french?????
<bimberi> !fr
<Sakireth_> there's not.. linux is using up all space
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gnomefreak> install windows tha restore grub to mbr
<Enverex> klingon?????
<Enverex> ...
<Enverex> Damn, I was waiting for a !kl or something
<Sakireth_> gnomefreak: How to reinstall grub?
<Dimensions> mejobloggs:  i am installing ubuntu on my two three systems but i get this error when i boot it from the cd before it can install ubuntu " invalid compressed format(err:1 ) kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0) .......... ????  can u help plz
<gnomefreak> !grub > Sakireth_
<Sakireth_> gnomefreak: And how to make room for Win?
<gnomefreak> Sakireth_: read your pm
<gnomefreak> brb
<mejobloggs> Dimensions: sorry, i am an ubuntu noo
<Sakireth_> gnomefreak: Alright.
<Sakireth_> And how to make room for Win?
<mejobloggs> Dimensions: *noob
<stefg> Dimensions: i think the CD is bad
<d-s-d> How can I change my window Manager on ubuntu?
<stefg> Dimensions: or the CD-Drive...
<Dimensions> but stefg both of them work on other hdds
<mejobloggs> VMWare better than Virtual PC ?
<stefg> d-s-d gdm lets you choose that at login
<Sakireth_> How to keep my current Ubuntu installation but make plenty room for Windows so I can install Windows?
<d-s-d> ok, let's see.
<Guard] [an> please, the configure script is not working on my ubuntu 6.06 laptop: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<Guard] [an> anyone has an idea about this pb ?
<Sakireth_> Guard] [an: I don't know. ./configure --help might help
<stefg> !build > Guard] [an
<Guard] [an> well it says it's a pb of config.guess
<Guard] [an> that is outdated
<jrib> Guard] [an: what is the configure script for?
<Guard] [an> i'm very surprised, i just installed automake 1.9 and autoconf 2.59
<Guard] [an> jrib: it's the configure script generated by automake
<king> Good day from Finland everyone!
<xopher> paeivaeae
<Sakireth_> Anyone? Sorry i'm a little impatient. but i have the idea i am being ignored
<Need^Kiss^> ffhh
<king> Any finnish people here??
<Sakireth_> not me, king.
<roxy_> is it possible to do a floppy net install over wifi ?
<xopher> king, sure
<paulm> nor me king
<thefish> i wanted to rename some lvs, so i just moved them (mv /dev/vg1/oldname /dev/vg1/newname), this worked perfectly, and i can now mount the lvs using the new names, but when i do lvdisplay, it still shows the old names. any idea where lvdisplay finds the names?
<paulm> Does anyone know a program that will play  .wmv files?
<Sakireth_> paulm: mplayer.
<thefish> paulm: mplayer
<stefg> !codescs
<ubotu> I know nothing about codescs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth_> lol
<thefish> heh
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xopher> mplayer with w32codecs
<Sakireth_> !gopher
<ubotu> I know nothing about gopher - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth_> !bonzi
<ubotu> I know nothing about bonzi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth_> hmm..
<king> Im having lotsa trouble updating my ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 Dapper. I have tryed several workarounds but im not getting the update. Please can anyone help me hand in hand in private window??
<jrib> paulm: mplayer, but you also need w32codecs
<king> I really want to ditch XP and use Linux
<Sakireth_> i wish i could run ragnarok online on Linux
<Sakireth_> then i would be happ.y
<paulm> Sakireth_ thefish i tried mplayer and i think i have the codecs and its still not working but give me a min and ill try again
<Sakireth_> ok paulm
<zsh> hi does anyone know how to unpack tar.bz2 in php
<Sakireth_> zsh: system("tar -xvjf tar.bz2")
<thefish> paulm: try "dpkg -l | grep -i codec" and look for something like w32codecs-all
<kouwe> stefg, installing and skipped the format part.... now hopes this will work
<paulm> thefish  im using synaptic at the mo...
<zsh> sakireth system is disabled
<Sakireth_> zsh: That's b d.
<Sakireth_> bad*
<Sakireth_> zsh: I don't think there are libraries for that in PHP
<thefish> paulm: ok, just look to see if you have that installed
<Sakireth_> zsh: For such tasks, try python
<paulm> thefish and according to synaptic i have that installed already
<zsh> ok. thanks sakireth
<Sakireth_> zsh: If you have system enabled, you can use a trick to integrate python into PHP
<Sakireth_> you're welcome, zsh.
<kouwe> wtf, "Installer crashed" .... ?
<paulm> thefish  do i need to activate it in mplayer some how?
<zsh> i wanted to upload joomla to my webhost so i think i'll first convert the archive to zip sakireth
<thefish> paulm: no
<Sakireth_> okay, zsh.
<dsas> skype is a qt thing isn't it?
<thefish> paulm: it should "just work" (TM)
<ardchoille> Which command/app is launched when I choose System -> Quit? I'd like to put it in my openbox menus.
<Sakireth_> thefish: stands for Microsoft? with the quotes? :P
<paulm> thefish   lol  :-)   well...its not
<thefish> paulm: it could be that the wmv is encoded with some wierd proprietary kaka
<dsas> ardchoille: I have a faint idea that it's not a seperate executable but part of gnome-panel itself, could be totally wrong though.
<thefish> heh
<Sakireth_> y'know..
<thefish> paulm: have you tried other wmv files?
<ardchoille> dsas: Ahh, I'll investigate that.
<paulm> thefish  I have realplayer if that would do it? Yeah it probably is encoded
<paulm> thefish from the same site yes, and none work
<thefish> paulm: not sure if realplayer can do wmv
<dsas> ardchoille: Also be aware that the Ubuntu quit menu is different to all other distributions.
<kalila> how do you list users in irssi :/
<dooglus> zsh: $handle = popen('tmp xf tar.bz2', 'r'); $read = fread($handle, 2096);
<Sakireth_> I'd appreciate it if someone would help me with my problem, although I am not forcing you: How to keep my current Ubuntu installation but make plenty room for Windows so I can install Windows?
<thefish> paulm: try another site
<thefish> pr0n!
<jrib> kalila: /names
<thefish> hehehe
<mejobloggs> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roxy_> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ardchoille> dsas: It is? I didn't know that. Thanks again.
<kalila> jrib: thanks
<jrib> kalila: there is also a script to keep a list on the side of your screen iirc
<zsh> thanks dooglus i'll try that
<ardchoille> kalila: /names -count will give you just a user count of the channel, fwiw.
<dooglus> zsh: you might find that popen is disabled, if system is.
<dooglus> zsh: since they are able to do the same kind of stuff
<Sakireth_> I was just gonna say that, dooglus.
<zsh> ok,dooglus
<kalila> ardchoille: 736 in #ubuntu, quit a lot
<Sakireth_> .... Err... guys?
* Sakireth_ gets 3 signs "Sakireth needs help with his PC"
<ardchoille> kalila: :)
<zsh> dooglus,its disabled
* Sakireth_ clones them and puts them in front of everyone's face
<paulm> thefish ok, i can get the plugin for FireFox to work  http://www.linspire.com/file_types/wmv_sample.php  but files i downloaded dont work.
* Sakireth_ glues them to their bodys
<paulm> thefish as you said they could be encoded specially or some crap like that
<thefish> paulm: but that would mean you could not play it in anything
* Sakireth_ knows that was not funny
<thefish> Sakireth_: have you tried parted?
<thefish> Sakireth_: or qtparted
<Sakireth_> thefish: but.. resizing the linux partiation, what will ahppen?
<thefish> Sakireth_: yeap
<thefish> Sakireth_: what fs?
<Sakireth_> thefish: ext3
<Schalken> i have a certain cd that, when i right click on and go "Copy CD..." to a file, it sits there with the bar gone across 1 pixel and the cdrom drive making a looping cd-reading sound. it eventually stops interacting with the cdrom and sits there doing nothing. is there a way I can find out what's wrong?
<Sakireth_> and i can't resize it
<thefish> Sakireth_: http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/resizing-ext3-partitions-with-parted
<Sakireth_> thanks ^^
<thefish> ;)
<thefish> now who knows about lvm
<paulm> thefish the downloaded files CANNOT be played in anything, VLC Xine nothing. the streamed one  can be, with the mplayer plugin for firefox
<Sakireth_> aha.. so i should boot from a rescue disc?
<thefish> Sakireth_: probably, you will need to have the partitions unmounted iirc
<FusE> Can someone help me
<FusE> how do I set the virtual desktop to 1024x768
<infernix> vlc, if compiled with the right options, can use win32 codecs to play WMV and the likes
<Sakireth_> thefish: hmm.
<Sakireth_> thefish: ubuntu rescue disc to the rescue (feel the irony)
<thefish> heh
<burepe> I read that to play a dvd you need 128 memory (256 recommended) so why can I not get smooth play back with 512 in my machine?
<FusE> how do I set the virtual desktop to 1024x768
<thefish> Sakireth_: check out knoppix as well, its a nifty rescue system
<FusE> how do I set the virtual desktop to 1024x768 ????
<ardchoille> burepe: Is the movie "jerky"?
<burepe> yeah
<Schalken> FusE: you mean System -> Prefrences -> Screen Resolution?
<FusE> idk
<FusE> im just following what it says in this guide
<robinl1> It's-a-me, Sakireth!
<FusE> to make itunes work with wine
<robinl1> this is my server pc.
<robinl1> so i cantalk with you guys here
<burepe> you can make itunes work with wine? can you sync an ipod with it?
<ardchoille> burepe: This page helped me solve that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<FusE> idk
<FusE> I just want to listen to music
<burepe> ardchoille: I am having dejavu
<thefish> FusE: amarok can do all that afaik
<burepe> I think I did this before
<ardchoille> burepe: hehe
<FusE> whats amarok
<helpmeee> in amaroK my mp3 files dont play :( how do I get them to?
<burepe> FusE: Is it possible though?
<FusE> of course it is
<burepe> amorak is a good media player for kde
<Kaja> helpmeee, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<javiolo> fuse try banshee
<FusE> but I want my music
<jatt> helpmeee: which engine are you using? With the xine engine it should work fine
<FusE> its all in itunes
<helpmeee> jatt: I have no idea as iam new to linux
<FusE> woot
<FusE> itunes worked
<FusE> WTF
<FusE> WHERES ALL MY SONGS
<javiolo> fuse you can get a similar app like itunes called banshee
<FusE> javiolo
<helpmeee> jatt: how may I check?
<FusE> I dontw ant  amusic player
<FusE> I wantm y songs
<javiolo> fuse it also has ipod support
<FusE> javiolo
<FusE> Switch ot cntoacts :)
<jatt> helpmeee: take a look here: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Requirements
<FusE> wtf is with my keyboard!!!
<robinl1> ohcrap
<javiolo> fuse what
<robinl1> i can't resize my partitions
<robinl1> even when not mounted..
<Tommy2k4> why i try to open kate from konsole it says couldnt connect to X server
<king> Hi! OK im getting the Dapper upgrade now thanks for everyone who helped!
<Adriel_BR> i am running the glxinfo and i am getting this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/SQhnrU71.html ... why ? what is wrong? i have a Load "glx" on the xorg.conf
<dooglus> FusE: didy out ryl ookingi n~ /.ituneso rs omesuch?
<FusE> lol
<king> Now im trying to install software from web but my Linux says "bash: make: command not found
<king> "
<FusE> your keyboatd is worse than mine atm
<king> How can I use make command??
<robinl1> mykeyboard plain sucks.
<dooglus> king: install "build-essential"
<helpmeee> jatt: where in there?
<telmich> king: apt-get install make (as root)
<jrib> king: what software are you trying to install?
<robinl1> the space bar doesn't work well, some keys don't work well andthe shift key refuses to work
<jatt> telmich: sudo apt-get install make
<robinl1> mykeyboard is a hellspawn.
<robinl1> anyways... i can't resize the ext3 partitions, they are not mounted.. what do I do?
<telmich> jatt: sorry, not conform with ubuntus way of live yet :)
<king> jrib: Im tryin to install Bestcrypt for Linux
<dooglus> robinl1: that depends on why you can resize them
<dockane> hi all.. does anyone know, why khubd constantly uses up nearly all CPU performance? (top says 96.6)
<dsas> general question: anyone idea if all of these "skype phones" I keep seeing, will work with ekiga.
<jatt> dsas: I doubt it, ekiga is the new name for gnomemeeting AFAIK.
<dooglus> robinl1: why you can't, sorry
<sspy> In whitch countries Ubunty corp. sends Free CDs ??
<robinl1> dooglus;i don't knowhy..
<jrib> king: oh ok, just wanted to make sure that it wasn't available in the repositories.  But I searched for best crypt, and it didn't show up
<helpmeee> jatt: I found the place to maybe help me :X it was the first site I went to and I believe I did there stuff rite but it still wont work
<dooglus> robinl1: what happens when you try?
<robinl1> dooglus; the menu entryis gray.
<king> jrib: searched for it too but Couldnt find it
<dsas> jatt: right, i know what ekiga is. I just wasn't sure to what extent the phone hardware is dependant on skype. Or whether it was just a marketing thing.
<dsas> sspy: Any.
<sspy> thx
<jatt> helpmeee: can you listen mp3s from the command line? E.g.: mpg123 <your_mp3_file>
<king> jrib: Im using the instruction here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84796&highlight=bestcrypt
<king> It downloads, unpacks but I cant get the make command to work
<robinl1> king: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FusE> Does banshe run off of itunes playlists?
<robinl1> dooglus; the menu entry is gray.
<damotor> hi
<damotor> how can I use my camcorder as webcam in linux?
<king> Thanks Robinll will try that once I have upgraded and booted to dapper
<robinl1> k, king ^^
<jatt> dsas: I didn't know about those phones until now, I looked some now in amazon, cool they exist. But anyway I think they would support the (proprietary) skype protocol only.
<NthDegree> ok i'm back and this is old but WineX is the free CVS version of cedega without the proprietary bits
<helpmeee> jatt: mpg123.. cmd not found :X im using kubuntu.. not sure if that would make a huge difference
<dsas> jatt: Ok, thanks for looking. I'll continue on to dig some details. It looks like *some* may also support sip.
<dsas> jatt: (though whether or not they work on linux is another thing :))
<NthDegree> so yes WineX is still in existance, it's on transgaming's own site and you can get it via CVS - it is cedega but free :)
<cntb>  i have permission denied on vfat partition what to add to fstab for write permissions ?
<king> Oh Man Im a hardcore Microsoft lover but im falling in love with Linux! I really want to ditch XP and use Linux as my main system :)
<FusE> is there a mp3 or media player that uses itunes playlists?
<Canopus> Hello everyone
<Sakireth__> I can't resize the ext3 partitions, they are not mounted.. what do I do? the menu entry on qtparted is gray
<Noia> ubuntu does have ntfs support right _
<NthDegree> Noia, you can install NTFS support
<Noia> NthDegree:  whats the package name, do you know?
<DarkMageZ> Noia, ubuntu can read ntfs, but cannot write without 3rd party software
<NthDegree> not sure because Linux cannot fully support NTFS partitions that have been written to by windows
<Noia> DarkMageZ:  I can't mount my NTFS partition though
<king> I just hope i could use partitions vice versa between Win and Linux. But I dont twant to make all my NTFS drives to FAT32
<Kaja> NTFS can be used via ntfs-3g or captive.
<NthDegree> king you can, just convert your NTFS partitions to ext2 and use the windows ext2 driver :p
<Kaja> (readwrite)
<NthDegree> Kaja, not properly it can't because Linux *cannot* support windows FS permissions
<Kaja> True.
<king> Nthdegree: But i still need access from Windows to these drives. at least for a while
<NthDegree> well you can simply in that case install the unsafe NTFS support
<NthDegree> if anything goes wrong chkdsk will solve it
<Sakireth__> anyone?
<Sakireth__> *is waiting for half an hour now8
<NthDegree> what is the issue sakireth?
<Sakireth__> I can't resize the ext3 partitions, they are not mounted.. what do I do? the menu entry on qtparted is gray
<NthDegree> use gparted
<Sakireth__> that's not on the knoppix cd
<NthDegree> qtparted is very flawed from what I have used of it
<Dolittle> Hi all
<king> Nthdegree: I have read about that but I dont want to risk my NTFS partitions getting corrupted
<NthDegree> king, the risk is minimalist *if* the driver works correctly the files get given "everyone, full control" permissions
<Subhuman> king, uses ntfs-3g driver
<Canopus> i am get an error when i shutdown my laptop "Shutting down periodic command scheduler   [failed] " ... anyone that can help?
<Subhuman> king, it has full read/write support
<NthDegree> and chkdsk fixes errors remember
<Tomcat__> Canopus: Check syslog what it says about shutting down "cron".
<NthDegree> Canopus there should be no problem with that
<NthDegree> it won't cause any damage AFAIK
<Sakireth__> NthDegree: that's not on the knoppix cd
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: what? I need IIS isntalled for VMWare Server??
<king> Nthdegree, Subhuman: I might test it but does the write support for NTFS really work and is it fully tested? Why there isnt a official NTFS support?
<NthDegree> mejobloggs, you shouldn't do
<NthDegree> windows XP has IIS builtin so it should be ok
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: it says its required for VMware Management Interface
<NthDegree> king, because NTFS is proprietary
<mejobloggs> NthDegree: what if you have XP Home?
<Subhuman> king, it works for sure, itz been extensively tested, (this is ntfs-3g driver} , their is no official ntfs support because microsoft refuse to open the source for it
<NthDegree> mejobloggs it is available on XP home too
<Sakireth__> NthDegree: gparted is not on the knoppix cd
<Subhuman> Sakireth__, use the gparted live cd
<NthDegree> Sakireth, try gnoppix instead of knoppix
<Subhuman> itz only 30mb or so
<Subhuman> NthDegree, no point
<NthDegree> or as Subhuman says :)
<Subhuman> use the gparted live cd.
<Subhuman> saves him a fat download.
<confrey> hi everybody
<NthDegree> yeah true
<NthDegree> hi confrey
<confrey> is there a way to install ubuntu in text mode from live cd?
<Canopus> Tomcat_ : nothing
<king> Ok I give ntfs-3g drivers a chance! Thanks everyone for Helping! Very much appreciated
<NthDegree> confrey, get the alternate CD
<NthDegree> that is the old text mode installer
* NthDegree doesn't touch the desktop CD *ever* since it never boots :(
<Sakireth__> nthDegree; i can't burn cd's rightnpw
<NthDegree> uh Sakireth, you don't know how to use CDRecord?
<NthDegree> or no CD-RW drive?
<Canopus> sakireth__: read the wiki on how to mount iso
<Sakireth__> nthdegree: No  mycd burner isvery slow and the cdburner downstairs is takenby my father.
<Subhuman> Sakireth__, itz only a 30mb iso, it wont take long even with a slow burner.
<NthDegree> Sakireth__, note that a 30MB CD even at 1x is very fast burning
<Sakireth__> ok
<Canopus> any one can shed any light on how to get my wireless card working
<Subhuman> Canopus, do an "lspci" and tell me what wifi card you got?
<asad2005> liferea is repeating feeds, is there a way to get rid of this problem
<NthDegree> yo i'll bbiab once i've installed fedora to complete my multiboots
<Canopus> ok Subhuman
<Tomcat__> asad2005: Repeating? I haven't had that problem... whatever it is.
<Canopus> Subhuman: 2200 BG
<Subhuman> Canopus, i mean the whole line.
<Subhuman> 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 74) like that
<Canopus> Subhuman: 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<Subhuman> Canopus, oh an intel 2200 is supported
<Subhuman> !2200
<ubotu> I know nothing about 2200 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Subhuman> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Canopus> Subhuman: but NetweokManager doesn't seem to sense it
<Subhuman> Canopus, ill jus get a link for ya
<Canopus> Subhuman, the only thing that appears there is wired network connection
<babo> what's the character that'll make sed match a newline again ? ... I'm using \n at the moment but it doesn't seem to work ... sed -n '/words\n/p' file ... ?
<Subhuman> Canopus,  http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<asad2005> Tomcat_, yes I have a feed that updates every 15 minutes and after reading the news from that feed the same feeds reappears the next update
<Subhuman> theres the drivers for it
<Canopus> Subhuman, i can see it though in network settings, but when i make it my default gateway ... no connectivity, and the key is correct
<Tomcat__> asad2005: Weird. Happens for all feeds or just a specific? It might be a badly coded feed...
<Subhuman>  Canopus yes you need the firmware AND the drivers, i jus gave you a link
<king> Hmm ntfs-3g looks good
<asad2005> Tomcat_, I think its one feed
<Subhuman> Canopus, it will detect it but it wont know how to interface with it withouyt the driver.
<Mnabil> hello guys, i'm using ubuntu dapper LTS ,    how can i enable the module "libapache2-mod-php5 " which link php5 and apache2
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Subhuman> Mnabil, you just install it, and thats it.
<Subhuman> Mnabil, "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<king> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Canopus> Mnabil, yeah its really hassle free, just did it yesterday
<tuxtux> ciao
<Subhuman> king,  "sudo apt-get install build-essential" thats the only thing you need to compile apps.
<m_0_r_0_n> Firefox crashs very often without any message. Any idea how to find out, what to problem is?
<Subhuman> king, > checkinstall
<Mnabil> Subhuman, no i was good, but naw, i isn't
<Subhuman> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<Tomcat__> asad2005: You should check with other feed readers then... or post a bug in launchpad. Might be the feed.
<Mnabil> Subhuman, it doesn't work naw , i dunno why , and when i remove the module, it say that module was disabled or not exist
<king> Thanks Subhuman. Oh why cant there just be a file that you click and everything installs, like in Windows :rolleyes:
<Subhuman> king, yes itz called Synaptic....
<Subhuman> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Subhuman> but not everything is in synpatic
<king> Im am aware of Synaptic =D
<Subhuman> well then no complaining :D
<Subhuman> apt > *
<babo> Guys, I'm trying to parse the name out of  this line
<babo>         <td><h2>Name</h2></td>
<babo>         <td><p>N. Michael Thompson</p></td>
<babo> How can I do that exactly, if sed ignores newlines ... ?
<Mnabil> ???????????????????
<Tomcat__> <Subhuman> but not everything is in synpatic <--- not?
<king> But when I download program from web, it would be easy if there would be file similar to windows (install.exe) and the program installs. Is's a big hassle to install a small program in Linux cos you need so much command line.
<Subhuman> king, it can be done in one line 80% of the time
<king> Will Linux ever be real competitor to windows if basic things are so hard to do.....
<Tomcat__> king: How is using synaptic "much command line"? :o
<Subhuman> king,  "./configure && make && sudo checkinstall"
<Tomcat__> king: They are not hard. They are different.
<king> But as I said I am Linux/Unix beginner but im developing...
<Subhuman> i think installing in windows is hard work!
<ardchoille> king: Competitor? IMHO, Windows died 6 years ago ;)
<Subhuman> click next about 100 times.... in the first place you have to FIND software
<Subhuman> itz not all just in a list for you.
<Tomcat__> Last time I wanted to install a graphics driver in Windows, that was hard work... 20+M driver (yay ATI!)... then you need .NET 2.0 (another 10+M) first... then you need the Windows Genuine Advantage app to check your goddamn license... and so on. That's hard. :)
<Tomcat__> Oh well, I'm going offtopic :)
<king> Im falling in love with Linux but C'mon Linux isnt ready for a large scale desktop usage among regular users. Nothing works without errors. U need days to configure Linux. Like no granny or papa cant do that
<ardchoille> king: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tomcat__> king: I didn't say it was.... but package management is not a drawback. :)
<Mnabil> hay guys isaid i need fucken help
<king> I dont need to moan it anymore
<bjorn-> Mnabil: please sir, language!
<king> Im very gratefull for all the help that I gotten in here!
<Mnabil> bjorn-, i 'm asking here get no answer
<bjorn-> Mnabil: that's proposterous!
<wildman> hello *
<bjorn-> I understand you're upset
<bjorn-> how much did you pay?
<wildman> if I install an rpm package through alien, will I be able to uninstall it afterwards?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tomcat__> wildman: Yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@145.116.2.112]  by gnomefreak
<Dolittle> !tell Dolittle about mplayer
<ardchoille> Mnabil: If no one can help you with your issue, what should we say?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tomcat__> wildman: alien just converts a package to .deb, then you install it through the package manager.
<River> I installed postgres 7.4 using apt-get install, during configuration it said it was obsolete. what is the apt-get command to get the latest postgres ?
<wildman> Tomcat_, ok, thx. I'll try
<Dolittle> !tell Dolittle about citrix
<Tomcat__> River: apt-get install postgres should work
<Dolittle> !tell Dolittle about kde4
<Tomcat__> River: apt-get install postgresql :)
<Mnabil> bjorn-, pay for what
<Mnabil> ?@
<Dolittle> !tell Dolittle about x1800
<ubotu> I know nothing about x1800 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dolittle> !tell Dolittle about ati
<River> tomcat_: do I need to uninstall 7.4 first ?
<Tomcat__> River: Yes, because postgresql will only install the latest (7.5) version, if 7.4 is not installed.
<yango> Tomcat_, there's no postgresql 7.5
<Tomcat__> River: Eh... I just noticed it will install 7.4
<Tomcat__> yango: Yeah, just seen it. :)
<yango> from 7.4 it jumps to 8.0 and 8.1
<River> tomcat: latest version is 8.1 ...
<Tomcat__> River: 8.1 is not in the package database... only 8.0
<Tomcat__> River: Install postgresql-8.0 then.
<Tomcat__> River: It will automatically uninstall 7.4
<River> tomcat_: ok .. thanks ... do i need to uninstall 7.4 or is there an upgrade to 8.1 ?
<Dolittle> !tell Dolittle about fonts
<gnomefreak> Dolittle: dont play with the bot
<River> tomcat_: excellent .. thank you
<River> tomcat: will try that now ... thank again
<ic56> In windows, you can paste over a highlighted field, thus overwriting its content.  In X, hightlighting an item, such as the target URL in Firefox, automatically puts it in the paste buffer, overwritting any previous pastebuffer content.  This is tiresome.  Is there an easier way in X?
<king> After all these years big software houses (like Adobe) arent supporting Linux. Of course there's Gimp but It's not Photoshop.
<Tomcat__> ic56: Use the desktop manager's clipboard... Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V
<offroadgeek> hello... /etc/init.d/hotplug is missing... how do I install hotplug in dapper?  (ie. is it a kernel module that I load manually or a package to install?)
<ardchoille> ic56: CTRL+c the first highlight, then highlight the target text and do CTRL+v
<Tomcat__> offroadgeek: afaik, hal replaced hotplug
<gnomefreak> Dolittle: dont pm people without asking first please
<Tomcat__> king: And all the good software (good licenses, fun things) are in Linux. How long did people need to come up with a good desktop manager for Windows?
<offroadgeek> Tomcat__: thanks
<Noia> erm. why didn't ubuntu inform me of my damn root password =\
<ic56> Tomcat__, ardchoille: hmm, ^C doesn't work in Terminal.  How do I cut from there?
<Tomcat__> !tell noia about rootsudo
<ardchoille> ic56: ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v
<santa99> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tomcat__> ic56: Shift-Ctrl-C
<Tomcat__> Noia: In short: You don't need a root pw on Ubuntu.
<king> Tomcat_: Yes Windows has lots of probloms, it's buggy yes Linux rox but still Im amazed that after all these years big sofware vendors arent porting their software to Linux. It's a shame.
<Tomcat__> king: Let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<king> Ok tomcat
<ic56> Tomcat__, ardchoille: Aaaaah! I see the light!  Thank you folks!
<ardchoille> ic56: You're welcome :)
<babo> How do I pull the (.*) out of this sed command ? ... sed -n '/<td><p>\(.*\)<\/p><\/td>/p'
<ic56> babo: with \1
<babo> ic56: doesn't work I'm afraid .. :-(
<babo> I think it's the p at the end ...
<bahadirt> hello
<bahadirt> I finally configured a part of postfix
<ic56> babo: is this the actual script?  It doesn't contain (s)ubstitute command...  Tell me exactly what you need done, I'll tell you how to do it.
<bahadirt> I can send emails logging on over the telnet to port 25
<bahadirt> but have I can config postfix to handle mails coming in
<bahadirt> ?
<f00bar> hi, anyone here using an Intel Pro Wireless 3945 chipset?
<mejobloggs> what is 'Install in OEM mode' ?
<javiolo> is there any way to manipulate firestarter from terminal _
<bahadirt> I tried to send email to root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and it failed
<babo> ic56: I need the name out of this line ... <td><p>N. Michael Thompson</p></td>
<babo> How do I pull the (.*) out of this sed command ? ... sed -n '/<td><p>\(.*\)<\/p><\/td>/\1p'
<babo> oopss .... sorry ...
<jrib> babo: sed -rn 's#<td><p>(.*)</p></td>#\1#p' <<< "<td><p>N. Michael Thompson</p></td>"
<ic56> babo: sed -n 's/<td><p>(.*)</p></td>/1/p'
<bimberi> mejobloggs: it's a special install mode on the alternate CD - lets you set up a PC suitable for sale in a store
<bimberi> mejobloggs: that it, all the software is installed and the first thing it does when booted is ask the user to set up the first account
<ic56> babo: sed -n 's/<td><p>\(.*\)</p></td>/1/p'  (sorry, my irc is configured to eat backslashes)
<javiolo> !tell mejobloggs about alternate
<babo> ic56: the second one gives me 'unknown option s' ...
<bimberi> *that is
<ic56> babo: second one?
<javiolo> is there any way to manipulate firestarter from terminal _
<ardchoille> bimberi: That is a nice mode there
<f00bar> I'm not able to get my laptop to connect to the Linksys router. iwlook can find the accesspoint, the daemon for the card works, but no ap is assigned to the card
<mejobloggs> well, I am wanting to do a 'minimun install', where I get to chose only the things i want to isntall. What mode is that? (I have the alternate iso btw)
<babo> ic56: the second sed expression you gave me ...
<bimberi> ardchoille: it is :)
<brutopia> javiolo: iptables
<studprog> Hi all -- anybody here have experience with apt-mirror ... I'm trying to make a mirror but i've noticed that it doesn't fetch the newest files ..
<babo> sed -n 's/....
<ic56> babo: oh, wait, there's slashes in your pattern.  Use jrib's pattern.  It's right.
<jrib> ic56: you have too many / / / /
<bimberi> mejobloggs: that would be an 'expert' install (iirc)
<javiolo> brutopia isnt firestarter a front end of iptables_
<mejobloggs> k thanks bimberi
<babo> oh sorry, I though both of them were from you ... I missed jribs one ...
<brutopia> javiolo: that's correct
<bimberi> mejobloggs: np :)
<mejobloggs> bimberi: ah, I dont have that option
<javiolo> brutopia I want a easy way to open/close ports via terminal
<ic56> babo: sed -n 's|<td><p>\(.*\)</p></td>|\1|p'
<bimberi> mejobloggs: it was a breezy install option - try typing 'expert' at the boot prompt
<javiolo> brutopia firestarter cant work in terminal _
<javiolo> damn question mark
<brutopia> javiolo: no shit?
<ic56> babo: this last one is right.  It's also consistent with your original usage (ie no extended REs)
<javiolo> brutopia what
<brutopia> javiolo: just learn to use iptables
<poningru> hehe
<studprog> hi - i'm looking for an easy way to make a local repository -- i've tried to used apt-mirror, but it does not get all the files i want ... What did you use (if you've made a mirror)
<brutopia> then you can write scripts to automate tasks with it
<babo> ic56: excellent, thanks ... and also to jrib ... I'm not sure why mine didn't work though :-/
<javiolo> hehe
<babo> too many slashes ?
<poningru> javiolo: what are you trying to do/
<poningru> ?
<ardchoille> What is the command to log out of gnome properly? I need the command to put in my menu.
<ic56> babo: yours was telling sed to print teh entire line.
<javiolo> poningru I have firestarter installed, and I was asking if I could use it on the terminal
<bahadirt> can someone help with postfix pop
<spa-berlin> hi all
<ic56> babo: mine begins with an s (Substitute) which tells it to *modify* the line.  The trailing p tells it to print after modifying.
<javiolo> poningru sometimes when I connect via ssh I want to open a certain port
<}btorch{> how can I burn a dd image that I have created and installed ubuntu using debootstrap onto a CD and make that CD bootable ?
<ic56> babo: does that answer it?
<}btorch{> is it possible
<ardchoille> javiolo: You can type firestarter --help and there are some options, but not many
<mdke> how can I extract a src.rpm? gnome doesn't seem to handle it
<babo> ic56: ok cool thanks :)
<poningru> ah
<ardchoille> mdke: iirc, file-roller handles .rpm files
<ic56> babo: yw!
<mdke> ardchoille: not for me :/
<ardchoille> :(
<mdke> Archive type not supported.
<f00bar> mdke: use alien to convert to a tar
<spa-berlin> anybody know how i can boot into my ubuntu system using a live cd (Damn small linux). I broke my ubuntu. :(
<f00bar> you might have to download the package though
<javiolo> ardchoille thanks
<mdke> f00bar: I'm convinced that there must be a way to directly extract it using file-roller
<ardchoille> javiolo: You're welcome :)
<javiolo> I think ill have to use iptables...
<spa-berlin> I removed a running kernel and that removed the kerenl initfs package.
<jbrimble2> I can't use debian backports.org with Ubuntu, can I?
<spa-berlin> not even fix broken system works
<etudiants> f
<ardchoille> jbrimble2: Not a good idea to use *any* debian repos
<mdke> ah, installing "rpm" has worked
<jbrimble2> Is there an equivilant of backports.org for Ubuntu?
<f00bar> mdke: what did you do?
<RedGhost> newbie question: is there a keyboard shortcut to easy switch workspaces, and or possibly to launch the terminal?
<javiolo> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<jbrimble2> Thanks
<f00bar> redghost: ctrl + alt + arrow should switch workspaces
<ardchoille> RedGhost: ctrl+alt+left/right arrow
<RedGhost> thanks both :)
<mdke> f00bar: I installed the package "rpm"
<RedGhost> is there a way to have the terminal to a key shortcut?
<ardchoille> RedGhost: You can setup kb shortcuts in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<RedGhost> gracious
<ardchoille> RedGhost: I have mine open and there is alreadu a "run a terminal" entry, just need to define a kb shortcut for it
<RedGhost> yes perfect, thank you :)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<king> Question: How to tweak memory settings in linux? Im not sure if linux is using all the memory available
<jbrimble2> whats the current Ubuntu release called?
<RedGhost> ubuntu doesnt come with xchat by default anymore?
<RedGhost> dapper drake i think
<king> Ubuntu Dapper 6.06
<jbrimble2> thanks king
<king> nb
<default> Hi, I have a short question: I found, that my dapper has three scheduling applications (cron, anacron and atd) and two logging applications (klogd, syslogd) . Do I really need all three schedulers or can I delete for example anacron?
<brutopia> king: would you like it to allocate more than it needs?
<Sakireth__> how long does resizing a partition normally take?
<king> I'd like to allocate all that's available for use. I have 700+ mg of memory
<king> i meant megabites lol
<jbrimble2> How can I connect via SCP to a Ubuntu system?
<jbrimble2> It says connection refused
<brutopia> king: how did you end up thinking it doesn't use everything that is available
<ardchoille> jbrimble2: scp is not a connection protocol, scp is a secure copy app
<king> I cant seems to find Memory options from anywhere or to even have the info how much memory is allocated to Linux. Pls help
<mejobloggs> what kernal should i be isntalling? linux-386/linux-image-386/linux-image-2.6.15... ?
<codecaine> 2.6.1526
<codecaine> 2.6.1526
<maatttt> hi all
<inflex> is there a way to install tightVNC rather than realVNC into Ubuntu ?
<brutopia> king: it uses everything that is available by default
<king> Brutopia: I read from the Internet that U have to make sure linux knows about all the memory that's available... That's all I know
<codecaine> 2.6.15-26
<jbrimble2> alright, well why isn't there a root account in Ubuntu?
<king> Brutopia: Ok I U say so..
<inflex> I tried 'apt-get install tightvnc' to no avail
<inflex> jbrimble2, because it's a user-desktop system :)
<brutopia> king: that's because some bioses fail to report correct amount of memory but it's rare
<codecaine> don't need one but you can make mone passwd root
<jbrimble2> ah, right.
<ardchoille> jbrimble2: there is a root account, but it's disabled for security reasons, you can use sudo for admin tasks
<codecaine> one
<king> aa ok. My bios should be up to date
<jbrimble2> So i'm assuming ssh is also disabled?
<maatttt> I try to run my python scripts on ubuntu ( ./myscript.py ) but they don't run.  but `python myscript.py` works fine.  why so?
<inflex> aha! found tightvnc
<mejobloggs> so, linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 ?
<brutopia> maatttt: add #!/usr/bin/python as your first line
<codecaine> no
<inflex> jbrimble2, no, ssh is available
* inflex is using it atm
<codecaine> have to install it
<brutopia> and make sure file has rights to execute
<jbrimble2> thankyou :)
<maatttt> brutopia: hmm, I have #!/usr/bin/env python
<brutopia> so use it
<mejobloggs> linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 is the kernal to install?
<brutopia> it instructs shell to use that interpreter to interpret following data
<mejobloggs> what does the -image part of it mean?
<brutopia> "which python" would have also shown where your python is located
<Noia> I can't seem to connect to wifi nodes
<brutopia> maatttt: oh you meant you have that env string already and it didn't work
<Noia> does ubuntu support WPA ?
<DavidJ> I'm looking for a program for Ubuntu that will do the same things Nero does in Windows. Can someone suggest a program?
<maatttt> ok, but it works on my debian system.
<brutopia> use which-command to find correct path
<maatttt> `which python` == /usr/bin/python
<brutopia> maatttt: /bin/env program is the standard way to find
<brutopia> env program should be in /bin
<brutopia> forget what I said, use #!/bin/env python
<maatttt> ah, no `env`
<jbrimble2> inflex, did you find tightvnc in apt-get? I'm trying to install it too
<king> GOSH dapper upgrade is taking such a long time
<mejobloggs> codecaine: linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 is the correct one to install? What does the -image part mean?
<rufuzz> hello
<ardchoille> !info tightvnc
<king> But im getting it after having so much trouble :D
<ubotu> Package tightvnc does not exist in dapper
<jbrimble2> hmm
<brutopia> is ubuntu going to include runit in place of init at some point?
<jbrimble2> so i have to install vnc-common?
<jbrimble2> is that secure?
<brutopia> no
<jbrimble2> alright, i'll probably give vnc a miss all together then
<brutopia> jbrimble2: unless you pipe connections through secure pipe
<inflex> jbrimble2, yes
<inflex> jbrimble2, it's called xtightvncviewer
<maatttt> is env command a package ?
<inflex> jbrimble2, easiest way is to search in apt-cache first
<inflex> jbrimble2, ie,   apt-cache search tightvnc
<DavidJ> does ubuntu allow me to mount cd images or do I need a program for that?
<jbrimble2> i searched, but didn't find anything. I'm looking for a server, not a viewer
<ardchoille> DavidJ: You can mount .ISO, yes
<maatttt> ack, I have /usr/bin/env
<DavidJ> ardchoille:  what about other formats?
<inflex> jbrimble2, it's there too... tightvncserver
<ardchoille> DavidJ: Well, the mount app mounts file systems and a .ISO file is simply a finalised file system.
<inflex> tightvncserver - virtual network computing server software
<jbrimble2> inflex: Have you put any new sources into apt?
<jbrimble2> because i don't see it
<inflex> jbrimble2, mmm... I might have, I basically selected nearly all the sources
<spa-berlin> what can i do to recover a system if the "recover briken system" option doesn't work?
<inflex> Is there a way I can find out which sources it came from?
<jbrimble2> no idea
<jbrimble2> I didn't know you could select sources from the gui
<inflex> u can
<inflex> but you have to go into the...ermm... lemme check
<luc4> hi
<jbrimble2> this is an interesting transition from Debian, i must say. lol
<spa-berlin> hi
<king> Timo to reboot thans for all the help!
<inflex> jbrimble2, ja, ubuntu is about the first distro based on debian I can tollerate
<EdsipeR> hi, how can I install gnome in my ubuntu 6.06 ?
<inflex> jbrimble2, okay, go to applications add/remove, click on 'advanced'
<EdsipeR> what's the deb name package?
<inflex> jbrimble2, then go into settings -> repositories
<inflex> there you can select a lot more Ubuntu sources
<Sakireth__> Can anyone unban me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jonah1980> hi can anyone tell me how to get to the mysql prompt, i don't seem to know my password etc and it's not having it!
<jbrimble2> thanks inflex
<ompaul> Sakireth__, what ip / nick were you using when it happened?
<inflex> jbrimble2, np.... only sort of worked it out myself the other day... hence it's fresh in the mind
<Sakireth__> ompaul: Sakireth.
<ompaul> Sakireth__, and I am not saying I will - I will look at it
<f00bar> could someone please help me with setting up wireless. I'm getting a seg fault when I try iwconfig :(
<maatttt> brutopia: I had odd crlf chars (or similar ^M) on the shabang line, prolly from editing via windows.  thank for you help.
<brutopia> np
<Sakireth__> I had abad mood by then. was really stressed
<Sakireth__> I apologise :P
<spa-berlin> nobody with experience breaking thier system here?
<Sakireth__> i have.
<maatttt> is there a neat command to strip odd line feed from a windows text file ?
<Sakireth__> to destroy your PC, type; rm -rf /usr/lib /usr/src/
<alephant> Hi all...
<Sakireth__> but don't do it!
<truzak> hello, is there a way to view .lit ebook files?
<brutopia> maatttt: dos2unix
<Sakireth__> you wanted to know how to destroy a pc..
<alephant> ...I lost kb/mouse after unlocking xscreensaver
<alephant> switched to vc1
<maatttt> thanks again.
<alephant> now all I have is a blinking cursor in the top-left corner
<alephant> no keyboard input
<alephant> but I can ssh into the box
<alephant> I've killed all X processes
<spa-berlin> can't even boot into ubuntu with the fix broken system option on the install disk
<alephant> but still no joy
<Mnabil> so guys, i found the solution , some time libapache2-mod-php5  isnot enabled by default , what we can do is to links the module form /etc/apache2/mods-avilable to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<alephant> any ideas what I can do to try and regain control?
<spa-berlin> i think i borked the kernel
<spa-berlin> alephant: are you on display 7?
<speedy> i lost sound after upgrading some ubuntu packages
<Noia> how do you get Wifi WPA support ?
<alephant> spa-berlin -- what do you mean?
<alephant> spa-berlin
<alephant> sorry
<speedy> there were bunch of packages needs to be upgraded.. including kernel
<spa-berlin> press alt+ctrl+F7
<alephant> I didn't see the "7" :-)
<alephant> 7 =~ ?
<alephant> All I have to see on the screen is a blinking cursor on the top-left corner.  No getty.
<alephant> I hit all the vc keystrokes (ctl+alt+f{1..7}) but no joy
<spa-berlin> ok, sorry no help here :(
<frogzoo> spa-berlin: well you could still fix this with a live cd, alternatively, reinstall
<alephant> :-D
* alephant sighs.
<Sakireth__> oh, did she ask to FIX IT?
<spa-berlin> dsl doesn#t want to boot either
<void^> Noia: `less /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes`
<Sakireth__> i thought she said:how to break a pco_O
<Badman> hi
<Sakireth__> hi Batman\
<Sakireth__> my name is Robin
<Badman> we can install ubuntu from the live cd?
<Sakireth__> so i'm your team member.
<Sakireth__> and yes,you can.,
<RedGhost> the installing while in gnome and ubuntu 6.06 was running
<RedGhost> was really cool o:
<spa-berlin> frogzoo: i'll like to boot using a live cd while mount in root system on the local disk? But i can't even get into a live cd. :(
<alephant> loblah
<maatttt> thanks all.
<de_latz> hi I have problems with the mod_rewrite with apache2, I 've read a bit in the forum but nothing helped! Any ideas?
<musiclinux> i'm having major issues with the 2.6.15-26-x kernel. After updating i can't reach the graphical logon and it just freezes at the bootsplash. Any advice?
<fr00d> Can somebody tell me how to write an @ with an american keyboardlayout?
<frogzoo> fr00d: shift 2 ?
<gatekeeper> !pastebin > gatekeeper
<fr00d> frogzoo: thx!
<frogzoo> o.O
<de_latz> shift + second key to the right of L
<Sakireth__> !anyone > ubotu
<tuxtux> ciao
!lilo:*! ##earth is currently tracking Tropical Storm Beryl
<gnomefreak> Sakireth__: dont play with the bot please
<Sakireth__> bye
<Sakireth__> ok
<MrPockets> anyway to chance the crossover frequency for the audio in Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> MrPockets: wasn't aware that pc sound cards separated frequency output?
<Sanne> de_latz: I once collected some links to mod_rewrite refs and docs, do you want me to pastbin them for you? Other than that, I can't help yet with mod_rewrite myself.
<de_latz> Sanne yeahh would be nice
<gatekeeper> Flannel: So what do you make of that? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18435
<Seveas> %unload Factoids
<Seveas> %unload Encyclopedia
<Sanne> de_latz: ok, sec.
!lilo:*! We're continuing to look at our service disruption incident. It appears there was no actual Cogent depeering, though we've heard about incidents unconnected with freenode around 4:05am UTC when our problems occurred. If you have route loss incidents, unrelated to freenode, to contribute from around that time, please message me. Thanks.
<MrPockets> fo0bar, fersher. digital equalizer in a 5.1 system throws the lows out to the center channel, where a physical, real crossover seperates lows into the woofer. highs from the card go into the satelite
<Sakunix> how paintful is it to resize a swap space?
<frogzoo> MrPockets: ah yes
<naga44> hey hey
<Sanne> de_latz: the first one is even in German ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18436
<naga44> is ther a way to reinstall ubuntu and save all my settings?
<naga44> home dir?
<Sakunix> naga44: Would hope so
<naga44> hehe
<de_latz> cheers :)
<void^> Sakunix: not painful at all
<rocky_> well there's just a few ppl here
<naga44> will the installer ask about the home dir?..or do i have to save it?
<MrPockets> i didnt think it was in alsamixer last time i was in tehre
<MrPockets> but i havent checked
<Sakunix> naga44: It wont..
<Sanne> de_latz: you're welcome :)
<naga44> ok..thanks
<gatekeeper> naga44: use tar backup then restore the bits you need
<myyr> hello
<Sakunix> void^: how easy?
<rocky_> hello myyr
<rocky_> hi musiclinux
<void^> Sakunix: you can deactivate and activate any swap spaces on the fly, and you can do whatever you want to inactive swap
<Liquid-Silence> hi all
<Liquid-Silence> today is the day I make the move!
<Liquid-Silence> hehe
<_jpierre> Liquid-Silence: Hi
<Liquid-Silence> I am going to install Xubuntu
<Liquid-Silence> in a few hours
<Sakunix> void^: I am currently installing linux onto my xbox console and it has asked me to set the sizes of the swap and root file system because they are kept on the HDD as images
<Seveas> Liquid-Silence, good luck!
<mwe> is there a package which installs just basic gnome without abiword and what not?
<gatekeeper> naga44: this will backup your whole system but can be suitable modified; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<Sakunix> so not sure how this is all going to work
<bimberi> Liquid-Silence: onya!
<Sakunix> So I now have a set root file system size ><
<Seveas> Liquid-Silence, let me point you to #xubuntu - another help channel geared to the xubuntu specific bits
<naga44> thanks gatekeeper
<Liquid-Silence> I am in there thanks bro
<gatekeeper> naga44: np :-)
<Sakunix> void^: done at cmd line? or is there a gui for it
<naga44> whenever i try to boot...ubuntu hangs on the third line of the output message...  waiting for mounted file system....
<Liquid-Silence> Seveas I have decided to drop my .net development habbits
<Liquid-Silence> and move into java
<naga44> has anyone seen that?
<Liquid-Silence> :)
<void^> Sakunix: commandline of course.
<Seveas> Liquid-Silence, you can do .net on linux too, with mono
<Sakunix> void^: how hardmode is it?
<Liquid-Silence> mono is not advanced enough
<Liquid-Silence> :)
<void^> Sakunix: you usually want a swap partition of something between your ram size and twice the ram size
<mwe> can you somehow install just a basic gnome system without 500MB+ of extra stuff?
<Liquid-Silence> Seveas do you mind i pm you?
<Seveas> Liquid-Silence, not at all
<Sakunix> void^: hehe I am runing linux with 64 mb of ram what do you suggest I set the swap ot?
<rocky_> hi ghost_
<Seveas> Sakunix, 512 mb minimum if you plan to use openoffice
<void^> Sakunix: okay, it's probably reasonable to go for more than 2x swap in this case :] 
<gatekeeper> mwe: don't know how much it would install but you install a server version then the gnome desktop
<Sakunix> Seveas: MythTV is my aim with this machine
<Sakunix> going to sit in my lounge
<Seveas> Sakunix, then start with 256-384, depending on what you're comfortable with
<void^> hrm, i wouldn't really go above 256mb, depending on the behaviour of your applications it's probably not worthwhile to run anything that swaps more than that
<mwe> gatekeeper: thanks
<frogzoo> Sakunix: memory is cheap dude, 64meg is really low & gnome will be awful
<myyr> helo again
<myyr> ;P
<gatekeeper> mwe: np just an idea :-)
<MenZa> Sakunix: you need at least 256mb nowadays for your computer to function properly
<Sakunix> frogzoo: I am attempting to run all this on a xbox console
<orlowsks> When I leave ubuntu 6.06 running over night. When I come back the workstation is locked up. I checked video driver. Any ideas?
<myyr> i was running glx and gnome-irc didn't like background transparency...
<myyr> i mean gnome-xchat
<void^> Sakunix: well, don't run gnome on it. use something slim like fluxbox, or xfce if you must.
<mwe> gatekeeper: I already have kde and tried sudo aptitude install gnome and it was going to install loads of crap. gnome-desktop seems to install less crap :)
<naga44> flux rules
<Sakunix> void^: two steps ahead mate
<Sakunix> void^: fluxbox is already on there and running
<myyr> how do u use gnome and wifi (eg constant network reconfig)?
<mejobloggs> can i install rpms in ubuntu? (trying to install VMWare tools)
<gatekeeper> mwe: such is life :-)
<myyr> sry, i mean 'how do u use flux and wifi?'
<MrFeetio> mejobloggs: yes, get alien
<Sakunix> myyr: you type stuff at cl i guess
<myyr> btw - i hanve n00bish problem
<gatekeeper> mejobloggs: you can using alien but they aren't guarenteed to work
<gusdaro> hola gente
<MrFeetio> mejobloggs: its in the repositories
<myyr> k
<mejobloggs> MrFeetio: thanks
<gatekeeper> mejobloggs: have you had a look at the wiki and forums for info?
<mejobloggs> gatekeeper: nope
<mejobloggs> thats what irc is for ;)
<gatekeeper> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<gatekeeper> mejobloggs: ^^^
<myyr> i have glx and i want to scroll desktops like flux does - can i bind in gconf-editor to use TWO simoultaneous mouse buttons to do something?
<mejobloggs> gatekeeper: ooh, thanks
<gusdaro> alguien habla castellano ?
<MrFeetio> ok imnot a cd burining newb( i understand Cue and bin) but what are .cue .sub .img .ccd and how do i go about buring them to disc
<gatekeeper> mejobloggs: always a good idea to do a bit of digging before jumping in, may save a lot of pain
<myyr> gconf doesn't like Button1,Button2 or Button1+Button2 or Button1Button2... any ideas?
<mejobloggs> gatekeeper: im installing ubuntu on vmware, not the other way arount
<WooW> Hi  !
<mejobloggs> gusdaro: dont think anyone here speaks castellano
<gatekeeper> mejobloggs: ohhh
<WooW> How can I activate ssh deamon on Ubuntu please ?
<MrFeetio> mejobloggs: i dont think windows can open rpms
<myyr> anyone running glx, compiz, thefuture?
<bigfoot1> how do i convert a WAV file  to mp3 format?
<gatekeeper> mejobloggs: from windows or another linux distro?
<bigfoot1> maybe using terminal?
<MrFeetio> myyr: i was
<myyr> MrFeetio: and?
<mejobloggs> MrFeetio: no, VMWare has an option to instal VM Tools on the guest (virtual) OS. This apparantly speeds the virutal machine quite a bit
<MrFeetio> myyr: what do you want know
<gregg__> bigfoot1: install and use lame
<gatekeeper> mejobloggs: there is probable info both ways round on the ubuntu forums
<MrFeetio> mejobloggs: doesnt it install it all for you( its in a menu)
<myyr> MrFeetio, i want to bind TWO mouse buttons in Gnome to scroll through workspaces, like this: i press 2nd button down and then scroll with 3rd (eg scrollwheel).
<myyr> MrFeetio, i just can't make gconf to understand me...; (
<MrFeetio> myyr: im sorry, i set that to work but someone help me and i forgot, did you go to compiz.net?
<myyr> k, i'll go there again...
<ghost_> anyone use acts_as_ferret?
<CrippsFX> Hello. I'm trying to build the sphinx3 decoder, but when I use "make" I get an error that causes the rest of the make to fail, the error is: "rpath: Command not found" ... does anybody know how to fix this?
<jishin> I installed xgl/compiz on dapper ,and setting my keyboard to xmodmap.jp
<bigfoot1> gregg__: ok. i've heard of lame. and i have it installed
<bigfoot1> how do i do a lame on all files in a folder?
<jishin> but when I restarted, gdm boot on , there was a warning about keyboard , force me to choose between gdm setting, and x server setting
<jishin> I chose gdm, and my Japanese keyboard doesn't functional properly
<abhinay> Hi, i have a DVD movie , i want to cut some action seens in tat movie, is there any software wich will be usefull as DVD cutter ?
<CrippsFX> abhinay, dvdbackup
<fyrestrtr> holy crap -- Intel reports 60% drop in profits
!lilo:*! Hi all. Elkubuntu points Ubuntu users to http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/ , the Ubuntu Counter Project.... it's like a miniature version of the Linux Counter, for Ubuntu users. Please give it a look.
<jishin> how to switch back to the xorg  keyboard settings ,not gdm
<gregg__> fyrestrtr: but now they've got core 2 duo...
!lilo:*! (That nick was elkbuntu, and clearly I'm not quite awake yet. :)
<gregg__> bigfoot1: you can use small shell script
<gregg__> +a
<abhinay> CrippsFX, should i use "sudo apt-get install thoggen" to install dvdbackup
<CrippsFX> abhinay, "sudo apt-get install dvdbackup" works.
<CrippsFX> abhinay, it will decrypt the whole DVD and leave it on your HD as the separate *.VOB files encoded in mpg
<bigfoot1> gregg__ what shell script?
<bsdirl> CrippsFX: what's that prog name? :)
<CrippsFX> bsdirl, dvdbackup
<gregg__> bigfoot1: for example, for i in *.wav; do lame --preset standard "$i"; done
<bsdirl> so um once .VOB can you make compressed .avis of it?
<CrippsFX> bsdirl, yeah.
<abhinay> CrippsFX, can i use dvdbackup as DVD cutter
<bsdirl> wewt :)
<bigfoot1> how do i do a shell script?
<lvraab> Cripps, how's the quality?
<bigfoot1> I have just 10 wav files
<bsdirl> I don't like being restricted to watching dvd's on this comp only. hehe
<bigfoot1> maybe i don't need a shell script
<bsdirl> ty
<CrippsFX> abhinay, you can use it to decrypt the video so that you can use a video editor to cut scenes
<lvraab> is it an exact copy of the DVD?
<bsdirl> btw anyone seen that 'checkgmail' script in the dapper repos yet?
<bigfoot1> what exactly is the command i run to convert foo.wav to foo.mp3?
<bsdirl> it's pretty spiffy
<avalente> hi. How can I remove the shutdown, reboot, hibernate buttons from the "Quit" menu, but still allow a user to enter "reboot" at a console?
<bsdirl> bigfoot1: I think it's: lame foowav. foo.mp3 but dont hold me to that
<dooglus> bigfoot1: something like:  for i  in *.wav; do lame "$i" "${i#.wav}.mp3"; done
<bsdirl> nm listen to dooglus: that looks more correct
<bsdirl> :)
<gregg__> bigfoot1: lame foo.wav foo.mp3 (but you should really use a preset!)
<CrippsFX> lvraab, no, it copies all the other dvds in your movie collection. it's really a pain in the ass, because every time I try to rip "the matrix" I somehow get "the lion king" on my harddrive ....
<abhinay> CrippsFX, then wot is the software to cut dycripted videos ?
<dooglus> I'll try it, just a sec.  that's off the top of myhead
<lvraab> Cripps, lol, I see
<CrippsFX> abhinay, check out freshmeat.org. they have a schmorgasboard of video editors.
<dooglus> bigfoot1: like this: for i in *.wav; do lame "$i" "${i%.wav}.mp3"; done
<mnk> hi guys,  just got a new xerox 4800 scanner. how do i install it?
<babo> what's the command that shows you the directory tree again ? ... so command folder ... will give me all the files in the folder right on down the folder's directory structure ... ?
<stefg> !scanner
* QMario has quit("Ex-Chat")
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<mnk> thanks
<bsdirl> that gmail script fits nicely on my xfce panel :)
<_jpierre> !tree
<frogzoo> babo: ls -R ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about tree - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_jpierre> !dir tree
<ubotu> I know nothing about dir tree - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bigfoot1> dooglus: is what you're saying for a shell script, or can i just copy and paste that into terminal?
<theBeno> Does anyone know how to setup duel monitors?
<_jpierre> !terminal command
<ubotu> I know nothing about terminal command - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nameeater> babo: ls -R ?
<lvraab> !ls tree
<ubotu> I know nothing about ls tree - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gregg__> bigfoot1: presets are optimized lame settings for a certain quality/bitrate... MUCH better than cbr 128 kbps. I recommend "--preset fast standard" or "--preset standard"
<frogzoo> _jpierre: please msg the bot - not in chan
<babo> Nameeater: cool, thanks ... find was the one I was looking for ...
<avalente> hi. How can I remove the shutdown, reboot, hibernate buttons from the "Quit" menu, but still allow a user to enter "reboot" at a console?
<gregg__> bigfoot1: you can use it both ways. just paste it into the terminal, or put it into a text file and execute it later on
<max_> hi
<bsdirl> well have fun :>
<www> hola
<WooD> Hi ! I cant connect to my freshly new Ubuntu Server with SSH .. any know what is the problem ?
<dron> hi, how could i open attachments directly from evolution? for example with openoffice? evolution only geaves me option to save attachment but not to open directly
<www> alguien habla espaol?
<WooD>  it gives me : ssh: connect to host 192.168.181.103 port 22: Connection refused
<void^> WooD: install openssh-server ?
<gregg__> www: nope, this is an englisch channel
<phaedrus44> what is good way to check the health of my hard drive?
<www> were i can gou to spanish chanel?
<void^> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<max_> www join ubuntu-es chan
<DarkProphet> hi all, how can I get ubuntu to use SMP ? Im on amd64-generic
<www> #ubuntu-es
<de_latz> hmm I still have no clue why the mod_rewrite doesn't work! it's beeing loaded by apache as I can see from the phpinfo() output but cakephp can't use it!
<bigfoot1> gregg__: so does the command i run depend on the Wav's bitrate and other audio data?
<de_latz> although it should be allowd
<de_latz> ed
<oggistest> grr
<max_> is there anyone who know how to desactivate pc speaker sound (on a dell inspiron ^)
<rocky_> Hi Oggis and everyone else who just joined
<de_latz> I am using this in my lan...with dnsmasq on a box so I am accessing a url instead of ip .
<Tomson> hello, im new to ubuntu, i need to uninstall previous version of easyubuntu, how can i do that ? thanks
<frogzoo> phaedrus44: install & configure smartmontools, or you can run 'sudo smartctl -H /dev/hda
<max_> no just only for terminal
<mnk> drat the scanner is unsupported it seems
<gregg__> bigfoot1: I don't understand you
<WooD> void^: thanks a lot it does work very good :)
<phaedrus44> thanks frogzoo
<avalente> what's the name of that app that installs everything else? codecs and stuff
<frogzoo> phaedrus44: no worries
<bigfoot1> gregg__: let me explain. the wav files i have are 44kHz and 14H KBPS.
<oggistest> rocky_, hi, although i didn't really join the conversation. I'm using this channel for stress testing and profiling my IRC client.
<Colloid> what's a good, cheap, entry-level server to buy?  asus?
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<bigfoot1> gregg__: I want to retain the quality of the audio when the wav files are converted to mp3 format
<bigfoot1> but i don't want to get an mp3 file size bigger than necessary
<gregg__> bigfoot1: if you don't choose very low bitrates, lame won't do any resampling etc. of course, mp3 itself is NEVER completely lossless
<theBeno> Does anybody know if you can have duel monitors
<theBeno> ???????????
<bigfoot1> gregg__: ok. so what command should i run? Sorry if you've already answered.
<bigfoot1> i'm a newbie
<bigfoot1> please be patient
<bigfoot1> w me
<gregg__> bigfoot1: no problem
<frogzoo> theBeno: of course, are you running fglrx btw?
<max_> is there anyone who know how to desactivate pc speaker sound (on a dell inspiron ^)
<NineTeen67Comet> theBeno: .. with plain nVidia/Ati stuff yes .. but toss xgl into it and it's a crap shoot ..
<_jpierre> theBeno: I guess you could
<_jpierre> theBeno: Hold on a sec let me check
<theBeno> _jpierre, alright
* NineTeen67Comet Looks over at his BLACK screened second monitor as his xgl wobbly windows wiggle about .. 
<theBeno> frogzoo, What is fglrx?
<gregg__> bigfoot1: "--preset fast standard" is considered transparent, that means the quality is so good that the mp3 can't be distinguished from the uncompressed file
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> fglrx is the name of the ati drivers
<NineTeen67Comet> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gregg__> bigfoot1: so, try 'for i in *.wav; do lame --preset fast standard "$i" "${i%.wav}.mp3"; done'
<bigfoot1> gregg__: i see, will ""--preset fast standard" not make a file size bigger than necessary? what i mean is: will that command make a 6mb file when a 5mb file (run with some other command) will sound just as fine? Are "--preset" commands going to find the best conversion rate?
<frogzoo> theBeno: it's an ati driver, but there's a tool it supports called fireglcontrolpanel, which sets up dual monitor
<MrFeetio> i need help getting glest to run, ivr read the howtos but i havent found one good enogh(dumb-downed for stupid ppl) to help me
<gregg__> bigfoot1: that's complicated to explain, check http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=LAME#Recommended_Encoder_Settings
<theBeno> frogzoo, alright, well, I currently have no tools, just a clean install of ubuntu 6.06
<bigfoot1> gregg__: ok. i'm not a big audiophile. I'm just a tightwad with harddrive realestate (and with my 30 gig iPod)
<bigfoot1> gregg__: i'll do you r command now. thank you very very very much!
<myyr> MrFeetio, i went to compiz.org - didn't find anything for gnome keys but found a very cool tool - Akamaru. works like a charm
<Pecisk> anyone has ideas how to create some directory on /var/run directory on Ubuntu boot?
<abhinay> CrippsFX, i have tried dvdbackup tool , i did "dvdbackup -i /dev/dvd -o /home/abhinay/Movies -T 2" it is copying VOB files as it is, not decrypted to mpg, how to decrypt DVD to mpg ?
<MrFeetio> myyr: thx that may help me
<myyr> ?
<myyr> hows that?
<bigfoot1> grepper  'for i in *.wav; do lame --preset fast standard "$i" "${i%.wav}.mp3"; done'  <---Is this command going to do all files in a directory?
<bigfoot1> gregg__: if so, i'd like to just try out one Wav file first.
<bigfoot1> how do i do so?
<gregg__> bigfoot1: lame --preset fast standard foo.wav foo.mp3
<bigfoot1> sorry, not grepper* but gregg__
<bigfoot1> thanks, gregg__ !!!
<gregg__> yes, the other command should convert all wavs into the current directory
<gregg__> s/into/in/
<gregg__> bigfoot1: are you converting from audio CD?
<bigfoot1> yikes, when I'm playing back my audio, it's playing at 2x speed. the voices sound like chipmunks!
<bigfoot1> gregg__: nope
<gregg__> ok
<bigfoot1> i captured some streaming real audio into wav
<bigfoot1> i think i should restart comp to get regular speed playback
<gregg__> no, that's probably not the problem
<MrFeetio> myyr: i like to toy around with things, and know the answer will help me help others
<bigfoot1> so what is causing this high speed playback?
<bigfoot1> wierd
<bigfoot1> weird
<gregg__> bigfoot1: are you sure these are real wavs? what does 'file foo.wav' report?
<gregg__> maybe you have "raw" audio files
<abhinay> i have tried dvdbackup tool , i did "dvdbackup -i /dev/dvd -o /home/abhinay/Movies -T 2" it is copying VOB files as it is, not decrypted to mpg, how to decrypt DVD movie to mpg ?
<bigfoot1>  RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, mono 16000 Hz
<www> holla
<www> hola
<www> un saludo para tod@s
<bigfoot1> looks like a true wav file, doesn't it, gregg__?
<bigfoot1> anyway, when i had this wierd playback (not converting, just regular playback ) problem, a restart helpde
<bigfoot1> gregg__: hold on
<bigfoot1> thanks
<myyr> MrFeetio, r u a Bot?
<MrFeetio> myyr: lol no
<bigfoot1> gregg__: the restart helpd
<bigfoot1> helped
<MrFeetio> myyr: but i only respond when u use my name cause it make my window flash
<bigfoot1> gregg__: i did the lame command you taught me. it went from 46mb Wav to 23 MB mp3
<bigfoot1> it's still rather big
<www> hols
<Liquid-Silence> is there a app like camtasia for linux?
<orbin> istanbul maybe
<bigfoot1> gregg__:  sorry for bothering you
<gregg__> bigfoot1: I thought you wanted to encode hi-quality mp3 from a cd... now this is something quite different
<bigfoot1> yes, it's not from CDs but a capture of realaudio stream to wav
<gregg__> bigfoot1: maybe "--preset 56" is ok for that
<bigfoot1> ok. it's just spoken word (not music)
<bigfoot1> i'll try 56
<gregg__> bigfoot1: that'll yield an average bitrate of 56 kbps
<trom> hey, need a little irc help, cant decide which irc client to use, id like to use the gnome x-chat, but i cant figure out how to permentaly display the user list, any help?
<bigfoot1> gregg__: ok. by the way the Wavs are in Mono.
<bigfoot1> does this make a difference as to what lame command i type in?
<eXistenZ> how ubuntu is prounounced ? oo-bun-to or u-bun-to?
<bigfoot1> or will lame keep stereo to stereo, and mono to mono?
<stesch> Is it a known problem that flash movies on YouTube sometimes (very often!) has no sound? I can play videos+sound from video.google.com. But on YouTube it only works from time to time. And not always with the same video!
<bigfoot1> eXistenZ: i pronounce it "you"
<eXistenZ> bigfoot1, oo sounds nicer :)
<stesch> I'm using alsa-oss for sound in Firefox+Flash
<tritium> !pronounce
<ubotu> Ubuntu is pronounced "oo-BOON-too"  See http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<bigfoot1> i guess it does
<orbin> stesch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats there's a flash+sound section
<www> hi
<theBeno> frogzoo, I have an onboard video, and an ati video card.
<www> what can i do for to listen youtube
<tritium> www: you need flashplugin-nonfree
<www> i speake not too much englis
<stesch> orbin: I know the page. It doesn't mention any problems with youtube. I have sound and flash. Only YouTube is getting me trouble.
<King> Hi, It's me again. Was here couple of hours ago.. I installed bunch of udpates but Linux refused to boot to gnome, said something about error in X system. So I re-installed Ubuntu and so im still stucked in Breeze. I cant seem to get Dapper :headbanger:
<www> i have flah
<King> !install essentials
<ubotu> I know nothing about install essentials - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gregg__> bigfoot1: it will keep stereo/mono
<bigfoot1> thanks
<King> !essentials
<ubotu> I know nothing about essentials - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<orbin> stesch: well i had the same issue and that resolved it
<stesch> orbin: For YouTube? also-oss or esd?
<orbin> www: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  ... search for "Flash Troubleshooting"
<tritium> !b-e > King
<www> also-oss?
<Awesome-o2000> how do I get an SMP enabled 686 kernel?
<King> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<orbin> stesch: aoss i think
<MrFeetio> i need i googd cd/dvd burner that can open .ccd(clone cd files)
<www> it is easy to install?
<stesch> THis one is without sound: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuj9BrCIyvw
<bigfoot1> gregg__: just curious, what do those asterisks mean? that text graph i see when i do a lame command?
<King> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<orbin> www: it's in universe
<orbin> www: use synaptic or an apt tool to install it
<orbin> www: then follow the steps in that section on that page
<Awesome-o2000> help! kernel!
<myyr> MrFeetio, k, sry, my bad
<www> how i can install that with apt?
<myyr> MrFeetio, u sound too intelligent to b a real person
<Enverex> apt-get install nameofpackage
<tritium> www: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<stesch> orbin: Dou have any sound on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuj9BrCIyvw ?
<orbin> awe6: install linux-686-smp
<gregg__> bigfoot1: for less complex parts of the music, lame uses less bits (lower bitrate), for more complex more bits (higher bitrate). it's just a statistic
<King> my update manager is telling im up to date. I should all the latest repostries. Why I cant get updates to Dapper in my update manager?
<www> i go to install
<orbin> stesch: yes
<MrFeetio> myyr: lol
<orbin> whoops
<orbin> Awesome-o2000: : install linux-686-smp
<bigfoot1> gregg__: oh, that's pretty smart of lame
<bigfoot1> i like that.
<tritium> Awesome-o2000: you want an SMP kernel?
<bigfoot1> what happens when someoned doesn't use a preset?
<orbin> King: i don't understand
<Awesome-o2000> orbin, thank you - thats odd - im not used to that naming scheme
<stesch> Very strange. Very, very strange. I hate these "only me" things. :-(
<Awesome-o2000> tritium, orbin got it - thanks
<vincenz> For some reason ubuntu did not remove ghc-6.4 when installing 6.4.1 and there's no 6.4 package anymore... how do I remove it?
<tritium> Awesome-o2000: I saw, but I was just making sure that you _really_ want an SMP version.
<stesch> Just checked a random video on video.google.com and everything is alright.
<orbin> <Awesome-o2000> how do I get an SMP enabled 686 kernel?
* orbin assumed he does
<orbin> :)
<King> Orbin: Im stuck in using Breeze. I want to update to Dapper but Gnome update manager isnt showing any updates to download. It says im up to date which im not
<tritium> orbin: didn't see that part.  Sorry.  P.S., don't forget about !enter please
<vincenz> how do I remove ap ackage that is shadowed by dapper???
<stefg> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<orbin> tritium: right sorry
<abhinay> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tritium> :)
<nosotros> i need help!!, i was watching a video and my audio stopped, now all i hear is something like static
<vincenz> stefg: that in response to me?
<vincenz> stefg: won't work
<gregg__> bigfoot1: well... then the results (quality) might be suboptimal for a given bitrate
<bigfoot1> i see
<bigfoot1> thank you.
<nosotros> i need help!!, i was watching a video and my audio stopped, now all i hear is something like static
<Lynoure> nosotros: Is the vide known to have fully working audio? Do other files play sound still?
<mrDaniel> i am trying to view this site (it's about the sony-ebook-reader) http://www.learningcenter.sony.us/assets/pa/prs/index.html?detectflash=false
<stefg> vincenz: maybe get a dapper sources.list from easysource, sudo apt-get update and try again
<mrDaniel> but for this i need flash8
<Lynoure> nosotros: If you are using speakers, do you still get sound through headphones?
<nosotros> that's the problem, nothing sounds... only static
<mrDaniel> in the ubuntu-repository is only flash version 7
<vincenz> stefg: I have dapper, I need to remove an old breezy package (ghc-6.4) cause dapper has 6.4.1
<nosotros> i'm using headphones
<nosotros> should i try with the speakers?
<mrDaniel> how  i can update my flash from version 7 to version 8 =
<mrDaniel> ?
<mrDaniel> is there a HOWTO or something elde?
<abhinay> plz, can anyone tell me where can i find the clean installation process of ubuntu dapper drake (from livecd) with screenshots ?
<stesch> mrDaniel: There's no Flash 8 (or 9) for Linux.
<nosotros> no, you can't install flash 8
<tritium> mrDaniel: write a letter to Macromedia, and ask really nicely?
<stesch> mrDaniel: There are some weird solutions to install Windows Firefox for wine and the latest Flash plugin. :-}
<Lynoure> nosotros: yes, I'd recommend trying. At worst you'll get static through your speakers, at best you find out that it was just a mouse biting your headphone cord :)
<mrDaniel> no flash version 8? i hate this
<nosotros> Lynoure: only static, both headphones and speakers
<www> i was instal flashplugin-nonfree , but i can't listeng the video of youtube
<tritium> mrDaniel: nobody's fault but Macromedia
<mrDaniel> but the solution with linux <--- wine <--- firefox-win <--- flash8 sounds interesting
<Ng> mrDaniel: it sounds painful at best ;)
<stesch> www: Can you listen to video.google.com?
<orbin> www: did you follow the steps?
<mrDaniel> but i think this is too complicated, only to watch one presentation on http://www.learningcenter.sony.us/assets/pa/prs/index.html?detectflash=false
<nosotros> anybody any idea?
<mrDaniel> @www i got the same problem
<vincenz> How do I remove a breezy package????
<stesch> There's more than just "steps". I can't listen to YouTube, too. But I can hear Flash games, video.google.com, etc.
<orbin> nosotros: not sure if this is the best thing to do, but have you tried doing a 'killall esd' ?
<nosotros> please, help me
<Lynoure> nosotros: Next thing to try could be restarting X, after that maybe to see with a live cd if you can get sound... if not, then it might be hw, too.
<tritium> vincenz: any package can be removed with "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>"
<vincenz> tritium: not if it's shadowed by a dapper package!
<vincenz> tritium: ghc6 now refers to version 6.4.1.... I can not remove 6.4!
<stesch> www: Can you listen to video.google.com?
<tritium> vincenz: let me look into it
<King> I did the workaround in ubuntu wiki page but update manager still is not giving me dapper updato to download. Is it safe to alter /etc/apt/sources.list file to easy up getting the dapper update?
<www> i cant listen any video of internet
<nosotros> these is not the first time it happens, audio goes well with live cd, the only solution that i have found is reinstalling, but i want a real solution
<King> Hi everyone good day from Finland!
<RedGhost> good morning from canada :p
<cr3> if anyone happened to have installed the slapd package, how can I authenticate against it for ldapsearch commands?
<King> Another problem: make command isnt working
<nosotros> any idea?
<nosotros> i really need help
<tritium> King: make?  You should install build-essential.  I already had ubotu send you info on !b-e
<Lynoure> nosotros: I'm soon out of the door, but this link might help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<King> I guess i need to install somekindof essentials
<King> Thanks Tritium!
<frogzoo> King: build-essentials
<tritium> frogzoo: no trailing "s"
<babo> when I try to start up ethereal from my root prompt I get Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<tritium> King: no sweat!  :)
<abhinay> wots new in Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<babo> I've done a DISPLAY=:0: && export DISPLAY
<vincenz> tritium: any clues?
<tritium> vincenz: just as minute
<RedGhost> freaking xchar colourso :
<rambo3> !info dialog breezy
<ubotu> dialog: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0-20050306-1 (breezy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<King> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<frogzoo> babo: :0.0
<vincenz> tritium: alright, thx
<babo> frogzoo: yes, I fixed that bit but it still won't work :-(
<King> ok build-essentials is not command line command
<rambo3> -s
<babo> frogzoo: now it says ... Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<babo> Xlib: No protocol specified
<tritium> King: sudo apt-get install build-essential (no "s")
<frogzoo> King: it's a package - install with sudo apt-get install
<wuzzy> hi all! what is the prefered way of encrypting a whole disk?
<babo> How do I specify a protocol for Xlib ?
<abhinay> how can i update my dapper to edgy ?
<www> all the people her are from america?
<stesch> OK, wine-time. I try windows firefox and flash, only for YouTube ... :-(
<rambo3> they should inlcude linux-source and gcc3.4 into b.e
<orbin> www: nope.
<void^> linux-source is a big package, gcc3.4 is rarely necessary these days..
<www> were are your from orbin?
<rambo3> void^ well it fits for me.
<orbin> www: australia.  but if you just want to chat to people, plese got to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> vincenz: sorry, got disconnected.  What did I miss?
<frogzoo> wuzzy: an encrypted loopback - man mount
<King> Thanks Tritium! It worked
<www> i'm her from learn how i can listen youtube orbin
<wuzzy> frogzoo: ok, thanks!
<www> but not is easy
<www> jej
<tritium> King: no problem
<vincenz> tritium: not much
<rambo3> well i know how but its not recomended, or you can run firefox with sudo
<vincenz> tritium: just can't remove the ghc-6.4 versin of ghc6 packag as it's unlisted
<tritium> vincenz: dpkg -l | grep ghc, please
<vincenz> nil
<orbin> www: dunno what else to tell you.  the fix on that wiki page worked for me.  maybe try searching ubuntuforums.org
<vincenz> tritium: tho I do have ghc6.4 fully installed
<vincenz> tritium: 6.4.1 must have flushed the package without removing the old one
<rambo3> www do you get sound when running sudo firefox
<tritium> vincenz: what does dpkg list?
<vincenz> tritium: nothing
<tritium> dpkg -l | grep ghc returns nothing?
<narfmaster> vincenz, apt-cache policy ghc6
<vincenz> ghc6:
<vincenz>   Installed: (none)
<vincenz>   Candidate: 6.4.1-2ubuntu2
<vincenz>   Version table:
<vincenz>      6.4.1-2ubuntu2 0
<vincenz>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<tritium> vincenz: you don't have it isntalled
<tritium> installed even
<vincenz> tritium: yes I do
<neopsyche> hi
<vincenz> the 6.4
<vincenz> not the 6.4.1
<vincenz> I removed it
<vincenz> in the hope of removing 6.4 as well
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<vincenz> sorry
<tritium> vincenz: if you had it installed, dpkg would list it
<M4A19> how do i change my fstab to mount my fat32 so anyone can read/write to it?
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tylerjroach_> I am running dapper on a hp dv4040us laptop and I need power saving modes to work. When I press suspend it will work fine until it starts back up. My resolution on my computer is always set up on 1280x800. When I get out of suspend my resolution way messed up. I can see only a small box on the whole screen and all of the edges are black. I can't see my start panel or anything because all I have is a box in the middle of the screen. Any help would be
<tylerjroach_> greatly appreciated.
<vincenz> tritium: what I think happened is that ghc-6.4.1 reused the same package name but did not actually remove 6.4
<tritium> vincenz: that's not possible
<vincenz> both packages are actually called ghc6
<abhinay> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<trom> ubuntu autodetects and automounts my creative muvo n200, but amorok doesnt see it as a connected device, any ideas?
<tritium> vincenz: as you saw from above, you have _no_ package named ghc6 installed
<babo> my root prompt can't connect to my X server ... Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<babo> Xlib: No protocol specified
<tritium> (old or new)
<babo> Anyone have any ideas ?
<vincenz> tritium: yes... I removed 6.4.1 ... and I think that 6.4.1 from dapper had reused the same package name without properly installing 6.4
<King> Booting will be back soon ;)
<orbin> tylerjroach_: what video card do you have, what driver are you using (in a terminal, run: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1)
<rambo3> babo no xorg , kill x
<babo> rambo3: why will kill X help ?
<tritium> vincenz: huh?  You were asking about removing the old one, but you have nothing installed that we can remove.
<rambo3> babo what are you typing to startx
<vincenz> tritium: in breezy... 6.4 was named "ghc6".... in dapper 6.4.1  was named "ghc6" ... 6.4 was never actually removed (the files)... so I'm stuck with an installation I can not remove, even after rmeoving the 6.4.1 one
<babo> startx ... I guess ... I think it just started on it's own, I'm not sure though ...
<tritium> vincenz: no, you're not
<babo> this computer hasn't been shutdown in a long while ...
<tylerjroach_> it says i810 I have an intel integrated media accelerator card that came on my laptop
<rambo3> babo try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vincenz> tritium: usr/lib/ghc-6.4
<tritium> babo: you'll need to use sudo with that
<babo> no difference I'm afraid, same problem
<rambo3> tritium he sad as root , so i guess he is in safe mode
<tritium> rambo3: ah
<babo> it starts the display manager but still can't connect ...
<babo> :-(
<tritium> vincenz: and what's in the dir?
<vincenz> tritium: a full installation of ghc6.4
<rambo3> babo whats the error , did you dpkg-reconfgure xorg-server
<abhinay> wot is the meaning of "Edgy Eft" ???
<tylerjroach_> to be more specific it is an intel GMA 900 Integrated Graphics with 128MB Shared Memory and my driver said i810
<babo> Xlib: No protocol specified ...
<tritium> abhinay: No, Edgy Eft does _not_ mean wot
<void^> babo: run 'xhost local:root' as the user who is controlling the X terminal
<www> hiw i can registrer my nick her from that irc?
<babo> No I didn't reconfigure, as far as I remember this machine has some issues with it's nvidia card
<www> how i can registrer my nick in that irc?
<jrib> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<orbin> tylerjroach_: maybe try using the vesa driver.  if you can resume from suspend with that, then you know it's a driver issue
<tylerjroach_> how can I change the driver
<babo> void^: nope ... :-(
<kukkaisrinsessa> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<babo> void^:babo@eire:/var/run$ xhost local:root
<babo> non-network local connections being added to access control list
<www> ok thank you, i gou to see the page
<orbin> tylerjroach_: gksudo 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<rakto> Hello!
<rakto> i want to install ubuntu 6.06 ..how does it hardware support eg: ati radeon, usb thumb drive, dvd r-w asus ?
<void^> babo: root should be able to use the X server from localhost now
<orbin> tylerjroach_: search for the line Driver "i810" ... change i810 to vesa
<frogzoo> !hardware > rakto
<mnp> void^: i've got an asus system
<babo> rambo3: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xorg-server is not installed
<mnp> rakto: ive got an asus system and had some trouble with it
<rambo3> babo i knew it
<frogzoo> rakto: the ati & dvd should be fine - usb maybe
<babo> void^:babo@eire:/var/run$ xhost local:root
<babo> non-network local connections being added to access control list
<rakto> would it be better for hardware to go by "easy ubuntu"  ?
<mnp> is anyone family with the ICH4 chipset? i'm having trouble getting my asus notebook to recognize my soundcard because i have to turn ACPI off in the boot command
<void^> babo: yes, and what are you trying to do now?
<tritium> rakto: when you get ready to install ati drivers, follow the wiki page
<babo> rambo3: apt-get install xorg-server ... ?
<rambo3> babo install x server core
<tritium> mnp: yes, ICH4 is my brother
<tylerjroach_> are you talking about going into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<babo> void^: connect to my xserver from my root prompt
<rakto> tritium: otherwise all should be good?
<bpmw> Hello folks, I need some serious help, PLEASE
<tritium> rakto: should be, yes, including ati
<babo> rambo3: what's that called ?
<mnp> tritium: i had to shut off ACPI in the boot command, and now i can't get the soundcard to get assigned an IRQ
<void^> babo: on the same machine? using correct DISPLAY?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rambo3> x-window-system-core
<tritium> mnp: why are you disabling acpi?
<rambo3> and you might need some x manager to it
<bpmw> I can't seem to get my computer to boot ubuntu 6.06 cd
<orbin> tylerjroach_: yes, or you can reconfigure the xorg package
<MrFeetio> can someone direct me to good a cd cover maker?
<babo> void^: arrghh ...  my display wasn't reset when I su'd back to root ... ok it works now thanks guys :-)
<MrFeetio> a good*
<tritium> MrFeetio: try glabels
<orbin> bpmw: what happens?
<tylerjroach_> okay I might have to restart my computer and I will come back and tell the results
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, I got an text file from a windows client. What can I do to get the special characters? I have to read in the file with perl and split that file into several files, and send it back to the windows client. How can I save the special characters?
<bpmw> orbin, nothing really
<bahadirt> have a question on postfix
<orbin> bpmw: is the cd drive set as the first boot device in bios?
<tritium> m_0_r_0_n: sysutils and tofrodos have conversion utilities
<RedGhost> what is a good IDE for GCC?
<bahadirt> I cannot remote login to port 110 of ubuntu machine
<m_0_r_0_n> tofrodos?
<Stefano145> hi. can anyone tell me how to change the defult audio device under kde ?
<bahadirt> postfix is running
<francolq_> hello. sodipodi only says "Segmentation Fault" in my AMD64 Kubuntu Breezy. Anyone could make sodipodi work?
<MrFeetio> tritium: thx
<frogzoo> RedGhost: emacs ?
<narfmaster> RedGhost, Anjuta
<RedGhost> thanks ill check out both
<MrFeetio> can someone direct me to a dvd-menu maker that works with dvd players
<RedGhost> in-built menu options like project->compile ?
<Stefano145> Anyone can help me ?
<narfmaster> RedGhost, Anjuta is modeled after VS6
<bpmw> Orbin, Yes, i've even tried to make the boot disk sbm.bin
<RedGhost> hmm, i use PellesC for windows because its LCC which is open source and its free
<RedGhost> but a vs6 ide would be nice, thanks
<bahadirt> I cannot remote login to port 110 of ubuntu machine
<bahadirt> postfix is running
<fyrestrtr> bahadirt: is postfix listening on the public ip?
<phoez> Is there any filesystem more "resistant" to errors? I'm using reiserfs and have been having a lot of lockups lately due to overheating GFX card (nothing I can do till I get paid cept keep a big fan on the side of case) and it's killing my filesystem nearly every time.
<bart3k> bahadirt: 110 port -> pop3 not smtp
<tritium> phoez: ext3
<phoez> thanks
<bart3k> bahadirt: you need pop3 server
<fyrestrtr> phoez: fix your overheating problems. a filesystem is not a cure for a overheating system.
* tritium avoids reiserfs like the plague
<phoez> I know
<phoez> I'm going to fix them
<bahadirt> bart : apart from postfix ?
<phoez> but in the meantime, I'd like to avoid having to format as much as possible
<fyrestrtr> phoez: and fix the powersupply
<orbin> bpmw: maybe you got a bad burn.  have you tried the disc on another computer?
<loko555> hello i get "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440" but how can i change it back?
<McNutella> when ubuntu is asking for my password, is there anyway to stop it fading the screen, which I find really annoying and time consuming.
<loko555> i cannot use sudo anymore
<bart3k> bahadirt: yes
<loko555> so what to do?
<mnp> tritium: sorry i lost my connection. did you have any advice about my ICH4
<bpmw> Orbin, it comes up on my XP workstation no problem
<tritium> loko555: why did you change it?
<RedGhost> @ narfmaster, anjuta was exactly what i was looking for, thanks again
<tritium> mnp: I asked why you were disabling acpi
<narfmaster> RedGhost, you're welcome
<loko555> because i didn't know that i have to use visudo to change something in it
<bahadirt> bart : can you pls tell me where to find it and install ? does it come with alternate cd ?
<bahadirt> or should I download that seperately
<bahadirt> ?
<bart3k> bahadirt: pt-get install popa3d
<Daiferas> hi, I'm having a bit of trouble installing Ubuntu. the install hangs/freezes when I attempt to manually partition my hd, as I've partitioned it ahead of time with windows and would just like to use this setup. I've checked the md5sum and verified the data on the CD using Nero, and, just to be safe, have done this with another copy as well. I partitioned a 512mb swap so the live cd went faster, but it still hangs when it 
<loko555> tritium: any idea?
<tritium> loko555: and why were you running visudo?  To give users sudo priveleges, add them to the admin group.  Don't use visudo
<bart3k> bahadirt: apt-get install popa3d
<loko555> ok, but how to change it back?
<tritium> loko555: your best bet now is to reboot into single-user mode
<gregg__> loko555: uh-oh... you can reboot and pass the option init=/bin/sh to the kernel. this will give you root access again.
<loko555> ok, thanks a lot
<bahadirt> couldnt fidn the package
<hareem>  hi can some one please tell me how can i setup a linux network. Its for a net cafe
<bahadirt> bart :
<fyrestrtr> hareem: set one machine as the gateway+proxy+dns+firewall machine (all of these functions are available in linux). Then just add a switch and plug all the other machines in there.
<bahadirt> I tried but it coulnt find the package
<Awesome-o2000> is there a precompiled nvidia driver package for ubuntu? the one in linux-restricted-modules doesnt appear to work...
<bart3k> bahadirt: popa3d is in universe repository
<helfrez> wow impressive...Gizmo makes all outgoing calls free forever...thats gonna surely piss off the Skype folks lol
<gregg__> Daiferas: how did you create the partitions for linux?
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: what do you mean it doesn't work?
<Daiferas> gregg: let me double check to be exact.
<hareem> ok. But how can i setup file sharing
<gregg__> Daiferas: I'd never trust partitionmagic ;)
<narfmaster> Awesome-o2000, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy
<Daiferas> gregg: oh, you mean with what? I used Acronis disc director in windows
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr I can modprobe nvidia but when I try to start X it says nvidia not found
<Awesome-o2000> thank you
<fyrestrtr> hareem: if all your clients are linux, use nfs.
<tritium> Awesome-o2000: they work.  What happened?
<gregg__> Daiferas: that's what I mean, yes
<tritium> Awesome-o2000: do you have linux-restricted-modules installed (one that matches your kenrel version)
<Awesome-o2000> yes
<francolq_> hello. sodipodi only says "Segmentation Fault" in my AMD64 Kubuntu Breezy. Anyone could make sodipodi work?
<King> Hi Im back
<MrFeetio> i need a program to make dvd menues, can anyone help me?
<mnp> tritium: if i dont disable the ACPI then ubuntu won't load. it freezes at "unpacking linux, okay. booting the kernel"
<Daiferas> gregg: yes, then, I used Acronis. it's always seemed to work excellent before.
<King> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<andycap_> hello?
<tritium> Awesome-o2000: and you've installed nvidia-glx?
<Rikkimaru> how can I configure evolution to receive e-mails from a SuSe mail server?
<tylerjroach> now when I try to wake up my computer the screen stays blank, and also when I restart my computer I get a bunch of white lines before the splash screen but they go away quickly
<andycap_> who can I talk to to help me?
<King> !repository fucked up
<tritium> andycap_: just ask your question
<ubotu> I know nothing about repository fucked up - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Rikkimaru: what is that email server running? IMAP, POP3?
<McNutella> is there anything I can change to stop it fading the screen when ubuntu asks for a password, its annoying me.
<Awesome-o2000> tritium I did now :) I didnt have access to gui to read howto - thanks for the help, see you in xchat
<tritium> King: watch that language!
<Rikkimaru> fyrestrtr: I don't know :(
<hareem> ok so i install NFS and then what. I share a folder or something
<andycap_> how do I connect to a windows network on ubuntu?
<gregg__> Daiferas: the best guess is to have some free, unallocated space on the disk. this shouldn't cause any problems while installing.
<King> SORRY
<hareem> like is there any command for sharing
<daveb> Hmmm. should .bash_profile run when I log into X ?
<fyrestrtr> Rikkimaru: try pop3, most allow pop3 access.
<mjr> daveb, nope
<tritium> andycap_: Places -> Network Servers
<frogzoo> daveb: nope - try .gnomerc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<andycap_> I tried that, but when I click on Windows Servers it comes up blank.
<daveb> frogzoo: ok thanks.
<Daiferas> gregg: just leave it unallocated and have the install resize, or...?
<andycap_> do both computers have to be connected to the internet?
<Rikkimaru> fyrestrtr: any idea what server type I would use for sending e-mail?
<King> Im having lotsa trouble getting Dapper update
<fyrestrtr> Rikkimaru: smtp
<King> are these right?
<King> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz:
<King> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/dapper/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz:
<tritium> andycap_: they should be on the same lan
<rhsanborn> I just installed ubuntu, and was hoping someone could help me with apt-get. I understand the apt-get install <package> syntax, but I don't know how to search for packages
<gregg__> Daiferas: if there's unallocated space (free, unpartitioned space), there is no need to resize
<tritium> King: those are both only for a cdrom
<mjr> rhsanborn, apt-cache search
<andycap_> can I plug them into each other with a usb plug?
<tritium> !easysource > King
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<mnp> tritium: i've tried other acpi options but they dont work
<Daiferas> gregg: which means I should use the manual partition, correct? I'd try this, but it hangs/freezes
<King> Tritium: How to get my repostries right so I can get Dapper
<King> Thanks tritium will look that
<tritium> mnp: hmm...
<gregg__> Daiferas: you can leave the partitioning to the installer in this case, ubuntu should pick reasonable defaults
<andycap_> hmm
<Daiferas> gregg: sorry? which option is that?
<Rikkimaru> fyrestrtr: hmm, it says "Could not connect to POP server https"
<mnp> tritium: i found a website that suggests i need to get more current acpi files for my asus notebook to get ACPI to work properly, but that requires recompiling the kernel
<Daiferas> gregg: I'm a linux newb :)
<mnp> and im not that advanced
<andycap_> same here
<fyrestrtr> Rikkimaru: leave out the https.
<siennalizard> King: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<tritium> mnp: that's likely the case
<gregg__> Daiferas: sorry, I don't know the exact name. :) but it's something as simple as "use free space on harddisk"
<mnp> okay ... ill have to wait for sound and video then until i get more advanced.
<andycap_> I just want to get some files off my other computer and the windows network isn't coming up
<mnp> tritium: i am also trying to get Lyx installed on my system. any idea how to help me out with that?
<tritium> mnp: you have no video either?  are you just using console?
<Daiferas> gregg: the options are resizing, completely erasing, and manually editing - unless one isn't showing up because I don't have unallocated space
<rhsanborn> Alright, it appears the package I want isn't part of the servers I have. Any idea where I can find new package sources?
<fyrestrtr> mnp: sudo apt-get install lync
<fyrestrtr> mnp: sudo apt-get install lynx
<gregg__> Daiferas: that's it of course :-)
<siennalizard> tritium: you'll need universe repos.
<tritium> mnp: lyx, or lynx?
<mnp> tritium: i mean, i cant play videos in totem because my sound card isn't recognized
<mnp> tritium: lyx, the LaTex editor
<Daiferas> gregg: thank you so much! I'll try this after I eat some breakfast. =) thanks again!
<tritium> mnp: sudo apt-get install lyx
<mnp> that will do it?
<gregg__> Daiferas: if it STILL won't work you can try to use a non-graphical installer
<RedGhost> does ubuntu have a glib package in the repository, if so what name?
<tritium> mnp: it's not really a LaTeX editor, though.  It hides the actual LaTeX from you.  I hate it, personall
<mnp> i'd like to get it a shot.
<Daiferas> gregg: I'd looked on the forums for similar problems and arrived at that conclusion too, but figured I'd see if there might be another way first. I'm glad I did
<narfmaster> RedGhost, glib? do you need glade?
<mnp> tritiumL i know from the Lyx site that i need like four other programs to get it going, imagemagic, etc... will the apt-get take care of all that for me?
<fyrestrtr> RedGhost: yes, its called libc
<siennalizard> mnp: I'm in favour of Lyx, too. Worth a try for long docs.
<siennalizard> tritium: should do.
<MrFeetio> is there anyway i can make .avi files smaller, they still need to be readible by a dvd player
<m_0_r_0_n> 
<siennalizard> tritium: I installed it recently without problems
<RedGhost> narfmaster, anjuta gave me a bunch of dependency errors on compilation, i found and installed all but 'glib'
<wolfeySI> hello guys, is it possible to add an non-utf8 locale?
<mnp> siennalizard: will the apt-get install lyx take care of everything? that is, i do it and say Y, and then it will be ready to go?
<m_0_r_0_n> What kind of special charactor do you read? ->   
<fyrestrtr> mnp: yes
<siennalizard> mnp: THat's what I did.
<tritium> siennalizard: hmm?
<andycap_> tritium my windows internet was running off my ethernet cord, and I took it out to get internet access on this computer,  now this computer is the only one with internet.
<mnp> fyrestrtr: nice. thanks. also, where can i find a list of software to use apt-get for?
<tritium> mnp: apt-get takes care of dependencies for you
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mnp> thanks guys. nice nice nice.
<andycap_> the computers are side by side now
<wolfeySI> whole damn page is cp1250, but i want my language date in php. i have only sl_SI.utf8 installed?
<ubuntu> how to install ettercap?
<narfmaster> RedGhost, you probably need libglib2.0-dev
<tritium> siennalizard: what are you trying to tell me?
<King> THANKS siennalizard and Tritium
<Coffeegrindah> has anyone in here burned a vcd?
<ubuntu> some1 please help to run ettercap on ubuntu
<tritium> mnp: LyX is okay, but you're better off learning proper LaTeX syntax, and using something like winefish or texmaker
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ettercap
<siennalizard> tritium: sorry. meant to direct that to mnp
<King> Im regenerating sources.list, but do I really need to use country code??
<tritium> King: for what?  :)
<andycap_> linux is too complicated
<King> Tritium: for helping earlier
<tritium> King: country codes help pick closer servers, for one thing
<RedGhost> narfmaster, that was it thanks
<frogzoo> andycap_: matter of opinion ;)
<bahadirt> popa3d package cannot be found in ubuntu alternate cd
<bahadirt> where can I get it ?
<Wanderer> andycap: you're right, it's so complicated my 9yr old took 2 hours to get used to it.  that's just too much
<bahadirt> !universal repository
<ubotu> I know nothing about universal repository - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<King> Tritium: but i do get the lates stuff? Or do I have to wait for localized versions?
<andycap_> :\
<fyrestrtr> !info popa3d
<ubotu> popa3d: A tiny POP3 daemon, designed with security as the primary goal. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.0-7 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<bahadirt> fyre: what is uni' repository ?
<fyrestrtr> bahadirt: enable the universe repository
<bahadirt> how can I access there
<tritium> King: they're the latest.  Sometimes a few hours of delay as packages propagate the various servers, but they're not localized in any way.;
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bahadirt> tnks indeed
<King> OK update manager is offering me 500+ updates (124 megabites) I guess that's Dapper?
<Coffeegrindah> andycap_ it's just as hard as when someone tries to do something on a Mac without ever having used one, 'Cept our manuals can sometimes be pretty snarky
<andycap_> yeah, I just want to know how to connect both computers, one using windows, one using linux
<pepe> gggg
<siennalizard> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<siennalizard> andycap_: that's what you need.
<McNutella> so I cant stop the screen fade when it asks for a password ?
<andycap_> samba?
<b3nw> can someone point me to more information on the LAMP mode for the server install?
<andycap_> but only one computer is connected to the internet
<andycap_> does that matter?
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > b3nw
<wolfeySI> hello guys
<siennalizard> b3nw: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<wolfeySI> is there glibc with more locales than just utf8 ?
<b3nw> ty fyrestrtr
<andycap_> k I'll try thanks
<King> Someone paste ubuntu-off-topic channel name
<wolfeySI> or what to do?
<gregg__> King: probably not
<narfmaster> i would assume that lamp mode sets up the amp part as well as the l
<andycap_> do I need this just for the linxu computer?
<fyrestrtr> King: #ubuntu-offtopic
<siennalizard> !lamp > narfmaster
<siennalizard> narfmaster: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<King> Gregg: Ok I guess those updates are still needed
<narfmaster> siennalizard, lamp MODE i said
<King> Thanks fyrestrtr
<gregg__> King: you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<narfmaster> siennalizard, i already know what LAMP is
<fyrestrtr> narfmaster: there is no 'lamp' mode.
<siennalizard> narfmaster: sorry. thought that text would include some links.
<King> gregg: I did that I have Dapper all over it.. but Im still not getting dapper
<fyrestrtr> its not like a bulb you turn on.
<narfmaster> fyrestrtr, on the server install disc
<tylerjroach> Can anyone please help, when I try to suspend on my computer it looks like it is working fine, but when I try to wake it up I have a blank screen. I don't think my monitor is waking up
<fyrestrtr> narfmaster: its as easy as install lamp server
<wolfeySI> cant somebody answer this: is there glibc for ubuntu with more utf8 locales?
<wolfeySI> on gentoo i'd build my own glibc
<wolfeySI> :P
<gregg__> King: you are dist-upgrading using apt-get?
<wolfeySI> more than utf8
<fyrestrtr> tylerjroach: what video card do you have?
<ic56> how to I install additional languages?
<King> gregg: im using graphic update manager
<QMario> !Apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<assssss> Hi, i want to dl from Thepiratebay.org but why dosen't it work?
<QMario> !Give, ic56 apt.
<ubotu> I know nothing about Give, ic56 apt. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ic56> how to I install additional human languages?
<wolfeySI> assssss: you need torrent client
<QMario> !Give, ic56 apt
<ubotu> I know nothing about Give, ic56 apt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<QMario> Ubotu, give ic56 apt
<QMario> Finally...
<tylerjroach> Intel GMA 900 Integrated Graphics with 128MB Shared Memory and the driver is i810. Someone told me to switch to the vesa driver but it didn't work either
<gregg__> King: I've never used it, so YMMV...
<ic56> which packages do I install to get additional human languages, like French?
<assssss> correct me if im wrong but it is one included in ubuntu
<gregg__> King: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades?highlight=%28dapper%29#head-0171d3953a2ea19e9b4228bcd5cde3ecfb67f7af
<siennalizard> assssss: try "sudo apt-get install bittorent"
<King> Gregg: I'll install the updates that it's downloading now and maybe at somepoint I will get Dapper :headbanger:
<gregg__> King: hehe
<frogzoo> King: sys -> admin -> language support
<King> Gregg: thanks for the url
<siennalizard> ic56: sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr
<hareem> hi. I have a Brother MFC-210c printer that i want to use with my ubuntu pc
<hareem> i dont know how to install it
<ic56> QMario: thanks for trying!
<assssss> it cant be found?
<siennalizard> hareem: where did you get stuck?
<myyr> cul8r
<ic56> siennalizard: thanks!
<fyrestrtr> ic56: and language-pack-kde-fr or language-pack-gnome-fr depending on what you are using
<rakto> can someone help, im trying to get my printer to share on ubuntu. so i can print from windows machines?
<hareem> at the first part. The ubuntu pc cant seem to get the driver for this printer
<King> frogzoo: thanks will look at it
<fyrestrtr> hareem: did you search on linuxprinting.org ?
<hareem> yeah
<siennalizard> hareem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703&highlight=brother+mfc
<hareem> its compatible with ubuntu
<a2xm> hi all, anyone can help me w/ GRUB error 17? I was trying to resize & move one of my partition using partition magic yesterday then endup w/ that error when rebooting.
<ic56> fyrestrtr: thank you too!
<wolfeySI> a2xm: reinstall grub?
<McNutella> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libgksu1.2/+bug/5970/comments/3
<King> GOSH Linux is giving me such a hard time but I love more and more the more I use it. I really want to ditch XP and use Linux as my main system
<assssss> i cant make it work it only stys on 0%, but from other torrent sites it seem to work?
<King> kill lilo lol
<ic56> siennalizard and fyrestrtr: do these packages enable data entry in the corresponding language or just display of error messages in that language?
<wolfeySI> assssss: well with torrent you need to choose one with lots of seeders and working tracker
<wolfeySI> :)
<assssss> then it comes timeout
<fyrestrtr> ic56: data entry is a matter of choosing the right keyboard layout.
<siennalizard> ic56: you can always change the keyboard layout, if that's what you mean.
<hareem> the cup printer service is asking me for a PPD file for the brother printer. Where can i get this
<fyrestrtr> hareem: linuxprinting.org
<siennalizard> hareem: did you see the howto link I sent you?
<ic56> siennalizard and fyrestrtr: yes, that is what I want.  How do I do that?
<assssss> i have found one with many seeders, but how do i check if the tracker is working?
<rhsanborn> just for the sake of completeness. It appears that you cannot get the java development kit as an apt-get, can anyone else confirm this?
<siennalizard> ic56: System>Preferences>Keyboard :-)
<ic56> siennalizard and fyrestrtr: (change keyboard layout to another language and enable display of foreign characters)
<fyrestrtr> ic56: system > preferences > keyboard in gnome
<fyrestrtr> rhsanborn: you sure can.
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> hello
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl
<fyrestrtr> !java > rhsanborn
<rhsanborn> theanks fyre
<ic56> siennalizard and fyrestrtr:
<ic56> siennalizard and fyrestrtr: aha! thank you both again!
<siennalizard> ic56: you're welcome
<a2xm> wolfeySI: yes, i did try (in grub prompt) find /boot/grub/stage1 --> (hd0,5), root (hd0,5), setup (hd0,5) --> got error
<homerh_linux> hiya synapic is giving me this error i cant upgrade anything E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package bum.E: Unabl to lock the download directory
<assssss> it says i have problem connecting tracker, what do tat depend on?
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> who wants to hear my problem?
<tylerjroach>  Can anyone please help, when I try to suspend on my computer it looks like it is working fine, but when I try to wake it up I have a blank screen. I don't think my monitor is waking up I have an  Intel GMA 900 Integrated Graphics with 128MB Shared Memory and the driver is i810. Someone told me to switch to the vesa driver but it didn't work either
<D|m3> hi. I need some help. I have Ubuntu 6.06 and when I go Places->Home Folder the icons from the desktop dissapear, and everything else work. I am new to linux, so please help
<Bentley> Hi all.  I'm having a strange problem with kubuntu dapper, where my .xsession-errors log grows enormously huge with the repeating message: "QFile::open: No file name specified"
<Bentley> i know I could link those to /dev/null ... but I want to find out what's causing the error
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> how to I access a memory stick on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> LiL-BrAiNoNsKa: plug it in, and click on the icon that shows up on the desktop
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> rofl, that easy?
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> nice thanks
<siennalizard> LiL-BrAiNoNsKa: should be. come back otherwise.
<Awesome-o2000> can anyone point me to a howto for w32codecs and ubuntu?
<Awesome-o2000> please?
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> k
<frogzoo> LiL-BrAiNoNsKa: plug it in
<King> I have re-installed ubuntu 2 times today. I really dont want to do third install. Why getting dapper is made so hard :headbanger:
<D|m3> Please any help?!
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > Awesome-o2000
<siennalizard> D|m3: what icons did you have on the desktop?
<Awesome-o2000> thank you
<D|m3> i have a folder and the 2 fat32 partitions
<D|m3> hda1 and hda5
<homerh_linux> hiya been playing and still cant upgrade anything the error im getting is   ,The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package azureus.
<fyrestrtr> King: what is so hard about it? You burn the desktop cd, load it up, double click on the install. Click four or five times, grab a coffee, take the cd out, and reboot the machine.
<dockane> khubd using 97 % of CPU constantly... any ideas how to solve this (dapper, x86 32bit)?
<D|m3> and i can't open a file browser
<siennalizard> King: burn a fresh disk, and check the MD5.
<siennalizard> King: it could be corrupt.
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I set Ubuntu to use a windows compatible charset?
<a2xm> LucyGirl: hi, i'm the one who ask about the grub error before.. ;-)
<King> D|m3: have you mounted your FAT32 drives for linux to use?
<fyrestrtr> m_0_r_0_n: it does by default.
<tylerjroach> can someone please help me with my post a few minutes earlier
<wolfeySI> fyrestrtr: it doesnt
<D|m3> yes i do. Look everything work fine yesterday. But today i get this
<wolfeySI> fyrestrtr: i want cp1250 and such locale aint available
<LucyGirl> a2xm, sorry don't know
<wolfeySI> on gentoo, i'd build my own glibc
<m_0_r_0_n> UTF-8 is not windows compatible. All the special chars in windows text files get lost
<wolfeySI> im asking here for half an hour
<fyrestrtr> utf-8 is compatible with ntfs, as most ntfs uses utf-8.
<wolfeySI> if i can get cp1250 locale
<jbrimble> hey guys
<tylerjroach> fyrestrtr:   Intel GMA 900 Integrated Graphics with 128MB Shared Memory and the driver is i810. Someone told me to switch to the vesa driver but it didn't work either
<King> I have Ubuntu 5.10 CD and have installed that. I really want to avoid full instals from now on cos I loose all my configuration. I wish the update manager would just let me to DL Dapper
<jbrimble> I've installed a couple of games for my girlfriend with apt-get, like Crack Attack.. But they're not showing up in the menu.. How do I launch them?
<hareem> its not printing man
<fyrestrtr> tylerjroach: google your laptop model and see if there are any issues with acpi
<hareem> i  installed the driver as per instructions
<fyrestrtr> King: it does.
<hareem> but the test page is not coming
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<frogzoo> jbrimble: you might need to add menu items through a la carte
<carthik> jbrimble, find out where the game is installed using $dplg -L game-name and then type in the path to the executable....
<bahadirt> guys, I succeeded installing popa3d but how I will create accounts
<bahadirt> ?
<bahadirt> and passwords
<bahadirt> ?
<siennalizard> King:  set your sources.list to match this one, and try again: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<trom> i installed the Windows fonts, and my default fonts in opera changed, but i think i'd prefer using the ubuntu fonts, much clearer, how can i do this?
<assssss> Im sorry guys, I lost the war. It dosen't feel as Ubuntu is my thing, and I'm bringing my ass back to Windows. Some people keep fight, but I lost!
<siennalizard> jbrimble: try this: killall gnome-panel
<siennalizard> jbrimble: then check the menu again
<King> fyrestrtr: I've done all the workarounds said in the wiki page and few extra workarounds from here but Im not getting Dapper.
<FlimFlamMan> hi. i'm trying to edit files on a cifs (samba) share, and i keep getting warnings that the "file has been modified by another process", along with new and old modification times (new one is about 2 mins newer than old).
<fyrestrtr> assssss: see ya :)
<jbrimble> okay, i'll try that
<fyrestrtr> King: download the dapper cd and install from there.
<King> Siennalizard: I lookedt that earlier but that sources.list file has some extra unneeded stuff like Skype
<assssss> cya, btw I'm downloading window in about 690kb/s, it's really nicee
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > King
<fyrestrtr> assssss: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<King> Fyrestrtr: I guess I should do that. Download and Burn. OK
<jbrimble> no luck, i'm afraid
<King> Thanks for all the help everyone!
<jorge_> ola
<jbrimble> it says the game is in /usr/share/menu/crack-attack.. so it should be coming up in the menu, right?
<assssss> yeah ofcourse i like dogs, they are nice
<siennalizard> jbrimble: the command probably starts with crack something. try typing crack in a terminal and pressing tab twice.
<Awesome-o2000> my dog was struck by a car and killed
<assssss> COOL
<assssss> i will try to do that with my car to, thx for the idea
<Awesome-o2000> someone ban this troll please.
<trev__> what does putting ./ before a file name do whne you run it
<jbrimble> umm, how do i display a terminal in Gnome?
<fyrestrtr> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<assssss> Awesome, who do u want to get baned?
<assssss> banned*
<siennalizard> jbrimble: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: I should use that bot more!
<bigfoot1> hello, i can't get ekiga to hear what i say on my mic. But things are okay when i use skype. what's wrong?
<jbrimble> Well, that got it working.. but the game runs like ass, lol
<siennalizard> bigfoot1: are you sure it's not a ports issue?
<a2xm> wolfeySI: I got this when trying reinstalling grub from grub's shell; Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,5)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<assssss> the people in simpson only have 4 fingers in their hands :O
<siennalizard> jbrimble: at a guess, I'd say you don't have your accellerated dirvers installed for video.
<fyrestrtr> jbrimble: try installing accelerated drivers for your video card.
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: lol
<bigfoot1> Siema: i don't know. how can i confirm?
<siennalizard> bigfoot1: glxinfo
<jbrimble> I've downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com - How would I install them?
<assssss> it's so scary that their hands only consist of 4 fingers
<jorge_> onde fica  o canal ubuntu brasil ?
<jbrimble> this is a bit different to when i did it in other distros
<siennalizard> best to get them with synaptic
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<siennalizard> run gksudo synaptic
<assssss> any1 from sweden here?
<Awesome-o2000> how can I configure my screensavers?
<assssss> lol
<siennalizard> Awesome-o2000: system>preferences>screensaver
<King> Updates downloaded. Time to boot. Im sure i-ll end up corrupted system. We'll see. LOL. Prolly bee back here very soon ;)
<homerh_linux> hiya still cant get my 43 packages to upgrade E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package azureus.   E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Awesome-o2000> siennalizard, that just lets me choose which one, but it doesnt let me configure any of them
<ChJ> hiya guys
<siennalizard> !screensaver
<ubotu> I know nothing about screensaver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ChJ> anyone here run sparc?
<assssss> -sudo -ap get 43dfsdfyd2 ??++++
<fyrestrtr> homerh_linux: first, shut down synaptic. Then, from a terminal, run sudo apt-get update then try again
<homerh_linux> ok will do
<assssss> synaptic is a download manager
<siennalizard> Awesome-o2000: for extra features, you'll need xscreensaver
<assssss> you are now chatting in IRC
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: please see http://pastebin.ca/93555
<assssss> Hi I am  bot, ask me anything and I wil try to answer.
<Awesome-o2000> siennalizard, thank you
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<babo> is it just me or is there a bug in curl ?
<siennalizard> Awesome-o2000: then type xscreensaver-demo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> fyrestrtr: ?
<siennalizard> babo: this is not the place to ask!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.209.150.68]  by Hobbsee
* assssss was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Awesome-o2000> Hobbsee, thank you
<fyrestrtr> Hobbsee: asssss = /kick
<fyrestrtr> oh, thanks.
<Hobbsee> Awesome-o2000: did i get the right bit?
<babo> ok then
<Hobbsee> fyrestrtr: right click, kickban do?
<a2xm> hi all, anyone can help me w/ GRUB error 17? I was trying to resize & move one of my partition using partition magic yesterday then endup w/ that error when rebooting.
<fyrestrtr> I don't have the mighty @ :)
<fyrestrtr> but yeah, that would work if you did it :D
<Awesome-o2000> Hobbsee, yeah - that guy was really bringing me down, I can't imagine he was a positive influence in the channel. I appreciate that.
<Amaranth> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<Amaranth> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<fyrestrtr> a2xm: you *moved* a partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Awesome-o2000: :)
<siennalizard> Cheers for the kickban, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> siennalizard: :)
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: i posted the output of glxinfo
<jorge_> onde estou??
<bigfoot1> pls check it out if you can http://pastebin.ca/93555
* ikon is away: dinner
<a2xm> fyrestrtr: using partition magic you can resize and move it to different one on the same phisycal disk.
<trev__> when i install ut2004 i get trev@trev-desktop:~$ sh ./linux-installer.sh
<trev__> Copying to a temporary location...
<trev__> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<siennalizard> bigfoot1: I've seen it. You haven't got the nvidia drivers installed, as far as I can see,
<trev__> Uncompressing Unreal Tournament 2004 for GNU/Linux 3186......................................................................
<trev__> Can't create /home/trev/ut2004: File exists
<trev__> but it checked and there are no files or even a directory there
<siennalizard> !nvidia > bigfoot1
<fyrestrtr> a2xm: tip: don't use partition magic to move partitions around :)
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> yo
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: huh?
<|_eChuck> any idea how to get the terminal to the systray?
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: ekiga used to work fine
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> whenever I plug my memory stick into windows computer it freezes
<a2xm> fyrestrtr: well, it's too late now :-(
<bigfoot1> ekiga, i don't think i ever installed nvidia dirviers
<trev__> so why odes it say there is a directory that dosen't exist
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> and my computer usage jumps from low 10s to 100 immediately
<gregg__> partition magic is teh 3v1l
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> and I have to restart my computer
<bigfoot1> by the way, what is nvidia, siennalizard? Are they video drivers?
<bigfoot1> i only use ekiga for audio, not video
<MrPockets> where the hell is the option to keep XINE ontop?
<fyrestrtr> MrPockets: right click on the title bar, Always on top :)
<siennalizard> bigfoot1: sorry, think I was giving you the answer to someone else's problems...!
<homerh_linux> hiya tryed sudo apt-get upgrade but still not wokring still 37 packages to uprade
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: no prob
<MrPockets> ahh
<MrPockets> just says ontop
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: i'll wait for your answer, if you please
<Awesome-o2000> that didnt work - I am unable to configure the screen saver used by the system - please help!
<LiL-BrAiNoNsKa> anyone know what this problem is?
<fyrestrtr> MrPockets: I meant, the title bar is always on top :)
<siennalizard> bigfoot1: you need to enable the stun server, maybe?
<ic56> I used gnome> System> Preferences> Keyboard  to add a French keyboard layout to my system.  Now, how do I enable this layout and switch back and forth between it and English?
<siennalizard> You can add the switcher to your panel.
<siennalizard> ic56: You can add the switcher to your panel.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: right click on the top panel > add to panel > keyboard switcher
<siennalizard> ic56: right click on the panel and say "add to panel"
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: but even when i do the testing, i can't hear myself?
<bigfoot1> myself
<Amaranth> LiL-BrAiNoNsKa: Are you asking for help with Windows?
<Awesome-o2000> weak, I had to remove gnome-screensaver
<bigfoot1> and the config druid thinks that a stun server is unnecessary
<siennalizard> bigfoot1: I'm not an ekiga user, I'm afraid. best google for help, really.
<bigfoot1> siennalizard: thanks
<fyrestrtr> can you hear, but not record, or what?
<LucyGirl> a2xm, I remember now, last nite - u r getting sound advice -Partition Magic does not like Linux
<Enverex> LucyGirl, How so?
<a2xm> LucyGirl: good you remember ;-)
<siennalizard> LucyGirl , a2xm: best it's not unusual to have to change grub when changing partitions.
<homerh_linux> come on somene mush know why i cant upgrade my packages still getting the same error
<siennalizard> a2xm: problem is with logging into your system to make the changes.
<ctkroeker> anyone try edgy release knot1 yet?
<fyrestrtr> just the thought of 'moving' partitions gives me the creeps.
<Awesome-o2000> hey - nice job on the alacarte menu editor - thats REALLY nice
<fyrestrtr> ctkroeker: I bet many people in #ubuntu+1 have :)
<Amaranth> Awesome-o2000: thanks
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: can be done, but not with gparted or anything nice.
<gregg__> ctkroeker: live cd is out?
<LucyGirl> gotta go - bye 4 now
<ctkroeker> just debs
<Amaranth> Awesome-o2000: the one in edgy is better
<Chongo> hi, does anyone know how to get turbolister 2 working in ubuntu / kubuntu with wine? are there any 'nix equivalents?
<ic56> siennalizard, fyrestrtr: thank you again!  I found a thing called "keyboard indicator" (no switcher) and added that to the panel.  Sure enough, I can right click it and change the setting.  Yet, despite my doing that, when I type in vi in gnome-terminal, the text displayed is still English.  What else do I need to do to type in French?
<fyrestrtr> Chongo: best place to figure that out is to look it up at winehq.org
<siennalizard> ic56: that's the one.
<Awesome-o2000> is there a version of enemy territory that is installable via apt?
<siennalizard> ic56: try opening a new terminal once you've changed that setting.
<theBeno> How do I install hotway from repositories?
<a2xm> siennalizard: is it true i can not go to my system and open my menu.lst? i'm using liveCD now.
<Kaja> a2xm, no.
<siennalizard> a2xm: ho hum. You need to go to /boot/grub
<doomstone> Hello, are there one here who are exp in running WoW on ubuntu? becaus i have some problems with my wow only running 7fps with a Geforce 6800GT EXT!
<homerh_linux> hiya looking throught the txt from sudo apt-get upgrade and getting loads of error to many to read any idea whats up ppl
<Nabor> sagt mal, wenn man die ATI Treiber (aus dem Repo) installiert hat, sollte man DRI dann abschalten?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: you need to type something like this: export LANG=fr_FR@euro and try it again
<Nabor> also sollte man irgendwas hiervon abschalten?
<Nabor> Section "Module"
<Nabor> 	Load	"i2c"
<Nabor> 	Load	"bitmap"
<Nabor> 	Load	"ddc"
<Kaja> Is there no #ubuntu-de?
<Nabor> 	Load	"dri"
<Nabor> 	Load	"extmod"
<siennalizard> a2xm: make sure that's the /boot/grub on your hard disk system, not the live cd one!!
<Nabor> 	Load	"freetype"
<Nabor> 	Load	"glx"
<Nabor> 	Load	"int10"
<Nabor> 	Load	"type1"
<Nabor> 	Load	"vbe"
<fyrestrtr> wth
<Nabor> EndSection
<Kaja> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kaja> grr
<siennalizard> a2xm: have you mounted your linux partitions, yet?
<Nabor> sry wrong channel ;)
<Nabor> i try the german one :)
<Taim> where can I grab the .config for the linux-2.6.15 sources?  I really don't like guessing what was originally configured if I can at all help it.
<Kaja> Nabor, you gotta be kidding =D
<a2xm> siennalizard: yes i know.. but, ok wait...
<__mikem> Does anyone know what happened lastnight. A whole bunch of people including me were kicked off of freenode, and when I tried to reconnect, I got server busy errors?
<jbrimble> Hey guys. Still having problems with installing nvidia drivers.. I type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", and I get "Error: your X configuration has been altered."
<jbrimble> And something about the script cannot proceed
<fyrestrtr> __mikem: probably a botnet attack. It happens from time to time.
<siennalizard> jbrimble: you'll have to manually make the changes to the file. find the line that has "nv" as the value, and change it to "nvidia" that might do it. i'll send you a link
<fyrestrtr> jbrimble: no worries, just open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia" that's really all it doesn.
<ic56> siennalizard, fyrestrtr: trying variations of your suggestions.  The ideal solution would be a keystroke to switch back and forth since I need to type commands, like "vi" and "ls" in English but, once inside vi, I'll want to type in french.
<jbrimble> I tried that, and it wouldn't load X
<doomstone> Hello, are there one here who are exp in running WoW on ubuntu? becaus i have some problems with my wow only running 7fps with a Geforce 6800GT EXT! i'm quit new to linux so sadly i don't know how to fix it myself.
<shocktrooper1> how to detect available ddr
<shocktrooper1> ?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: I'm sure there is something to do it in vi, but I'm not that much of a vi guru :)
<hareem> hi
<ironfroggy> is it possible to move /boot to a different drive or partition?
<siennalizard> jbrimble: you're going to have to paste your logs...
<ironfroggy> i would like to boot from a seperate drive.
<hareem> does any one know any p2p software for ubuntu. Like lime wire or something
<jrib> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<rowanjl> Hey, I have a problem with the libdevil-dev package, as far as I can tell it installs without error, but if I try and compile something that depends on it, the compile fails with "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<siennalizard> ironfroggy: hmm. I suppose you could move it. maybe you can try just installing grub to that drive?
<jbrimble> siennalizard: Okay, i'll do that
<fyrestrtr> hareem: sudo apt-get install frostwire
<rowanjl> Could someone help me work out why? :(
<hareem> thanks
<jrib> hareem: gtk-gnutella is in universe I believe, frostwire you need to download and install
<ironfroggy> siennalizard: planning to, which is why i wondered if i could move /boot there
<a2xm> siennalizard: yes, I've open my /dev/boot/grub/menu.lst now
<fyrestrtr> rowanjl: what are you trying to compile?
<saiko> hi, how can i change the file permissions which are associated as root's, i know the root password and all ?
<rowanjl> fyrestrtr: ogre3d, or any of the libdevil examples
<siennalizard> saiko: chmod
<Taim> Nevermind.  Got it figured out.  It should be under boot?
<siennalizard> saiko: type "man chmod" in a terminal.
<doomstone> hmm :(
<saiko> thx, i'll try it
<jbrimble> The log doesn't seem to have anything interesting in it other than    Could not compile gcc-version-check.c.  Please be sure you have your distrib
<jbrimble>    ution's libc development package installed and that 'cc' is a valid C compil
<jbrimble>    er name
<motorsep-work> hello all
<jbrimble> oops, sorry.
<siennalizard> a2xm: shouldn't be under /dev...
<siennalizard> jbrimble: :-)
<a2xm> siennalizard: and i see there: my default grub root device is not hda5
<fyrestrtr> rowanjl: try sudo apt-get install libdevil-dev
<fyrestrtr> rowanjl: arrg, I meant -- wait
<motorsep-work> can somebody tell me if there is good 2D CAD software for Linux (like AutoCAD or Cadopia) ?
<rowanjl> :)
<siennalizard> a2xm: when you've changed the file correctly, run update-grub
<jbrimble> siennalizard: So, what's the package called?
<Chongo> hmmm, turbo lister 2 says it requires ie5 when i try and run the installer with wine on ubuntu 6.06
<jbrimble> cc, i'd assume
<doomstone> Can one tell me what the difrent between Cedega and Wine is?
<a2xm> siennalizard: it's on (hd0,4). is it should be (hd0,5) = hda5 ?
<Chongo> anyone have any ideas how to get round that - do i have to install ie5!?
<siennalizard> motorsep-work: try qcad
<fyrestrtr> rowanjl: sudo apt-get install libogre :)
<ic56> fyrestrtr: not much luck with terminal.  I succeeded in typing in a foreign language in gedit, having started itfrom gnome panel.  But then, I can't enter a filename in ASCII :-(
<bishop> anyone have a Motorola Razr (V3i) working in linux?
<siennalizard> bishop: what? Bluetooth?
<bishop> http://www.linuxnetmag.com/de/issue9/m9moto4lin1.html
<Chongo> doomstone, cedega also includes the direct x libraries
<rowanjl> fyrestrtr: I would, but its out of date, and I have to recompile anyhow to use OgreDotNet :/
<bishop> usb.  it looks cool as hell
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: cedega contains some special features for gaming.
<fyrestrtr> rowanjl: oh :(
<rowanjl> yeah, this problem has been three days running now :(
<siennalizard> motorsep-work: it's old, but try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56253&highlight=moto4lin
<doomstone> Ok becaus i have problems with wow running verry low ftps, could cedega help me with this?
<a2xm> siennalizard: what should I change in the menu.lst?
<siennalizard> a2xm: if you know what partition you need, that's half the battle. Can't you just swap out the wrong hd() with the right one?
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: first thing you do, make sure accelerated drivers for your video card are running problem. Next thing you do, disable xgl.
<ironfroggy> is 'device (hd0) /dev/hda' not a valid line?
<rakto> eh? a new ubuntu test release..
<rakto> ?
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: for....?
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: grub, I bet.
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> yeah but you never know.
<rowanjl> I don't suppose someone feels like trying to compile Ogre3d?
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr: yeah for grub
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: lol
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: nope :)
<ironfroggy> im getting 'file not found' for some reason
<homerh_linux> hiya still cant get my update to work look throught the forum and still no joy E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package azureus.   E: Unable to lock the download directory
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: what's up?
<siennalizard> homerh_linux: you are putting sudo in front of the line, right?
<siennalizard> homerh_linux: have you got synaptic running at the same time?
<homerh_linux> yeah im not that stupid
<siennalizard> homerh_linux: ok, ok...
<homerh_linux> ;)
<fyrestrtr> so...how stupid are you?
* fyrestrtr runs
<doomstone> fyrestrtr: i have Nvidia driver version 1.0-8762 installed, and i run the game by "wine /home/doomstone/Games/WoW/WoW.exe -opengl", can that the game is not located in the fake windows folder play a part in the low fps?
<homerh_linux> hehe
<george_looney> anybody know of a good web admin interface for Ubuntu
<siennalizard> george_looney: webmin
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: like ... webmin? :)
<george_looney> I don't seem to find Webmin with apt-cache search
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: we just overlap a little, don't we?
<siennalizard> george_looney: think it might be universe.
<george_looney> i have universe/multiverse, but, still no luck
* homerh_linux hunts fyrestrtr down 
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: no, you need to read the winehq entry for WoW -- fixes in there.
<fyrestrtr> siennalizard: just stop peeking over my shoulder
<motorsep-work> siennalizard, why do I need that Motorola thread? :P
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: when was the last time you ran sudo apt-get update ?
<doomstone> fyrestrtr: if it is the wow path for wine you are talking about? i have applyed that
<lotemos> hola
<Awesome-o2000> cable company is so screwy - I told them I wanted my tv turned off and my cable modem left on, so they put a tap on the line and left all the movie channels on
<george_looney> fyrestrtr: today
<n00b> How do I set UK kb without deadkeys?
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: are your drivers working fine? you get direct rendering/
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: I can't seem to find webmin either! He's got a point.
<Awesome-o2000> I have no regular channels but I have movie channels out the wazoo - good thing for sirius radio
<george_looney> is there a packages.ubuntu.com site?
<bishop> siennalizard, i get all kinds of errors in messages regarding sdb when i plug my phone in.  you get it to work?
<doomstone> fyrestrtr: i actly don't know, that only think i know is that i see the "Nvidia" logo at startup, and i where told that is the sign that the drive is working.
<n00b> The GNOME kb applet doesn't have an option to turn it off
<siennalizard> n00b: try setting up X again (so long as you haven't changed the defaults since you installed): sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<siennalizard> n00b: different problem. ignore me!
<siennalizard> bishop: I sent you that link because it seemed to be talking about what you were trying to do...
<doomstone> fyrestrtr: are there a way i can test it with a program?
<siennalizard> bishop: I don't own a moto anymore, I'm afriad.
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: fglrx | grep direct
<stefg> doomstone: glxinfo | grep direct rendering
<fyrestrtr> yeah that
<siennalizard> doomstone: you can often tell from the framerate you get out of: glxgears -printfps
<siennalizard> stefg: that's not A valid grep...
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<fyrestrtr> george_looney ^
<siennalizard> doomstone: try glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering
<fyrestrtr> grep direct works :)
<doomstone> 48 frames in 5.1 seconds =  9.495 FPS
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: I just escaped the space.
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: give it a few more seconds ... that's just ... so wrong.
<siennalizard> doomstone: that's frighteningly low.
<stefg> siennalizard: yeah, didn't pay too much attention ... glxinfo | grep direct will do the job
<doomstone> doomstone@doomstone:~$ glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering
<doomstone> direct rendering: Yes
<siennalizard> doomstone: wierd.
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: what kind of video card do you have? are you running xgl?
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: on my puny ati with 64 meg ram, I get 6684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1336.658 FPS
<doomstone> i have a ASUS GeForce 6800GT EXTREEM, on a ASUS K8N-SLI Delux with 1gb ram
<fyrestrtr> and that's on a laptop.
<noelialo> noelialo@zelazny.freenod...
<siennalizard> doomstone: even on my machine with shared graphics, I still get 3527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 705.396 FPS
<doomstone> Hmmm :(
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: something is wrong with your setup.
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr: I think he knew that...
<doomstone> Well you don't say :D
<doomstone> i followed a guide, where i installed the driver by apt-get
<nexact_> hey all, I'd like to know how I could have the same fonts: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/show_image.php?id=83 .. there's a small blur on it... it's probably an anti-aliase feature.. where can i active it ?
<doomstone> Wee it is down to 8.1 fps now :D
<siennalizard> nexact_: System>preferences>font
<siennalizard> nexact_: then go for "subpixel smoothing"
<doomstone> Is there a way i can remove all i might have fucked up wit my nvidia drive?
<doomstone> so i can reinstall it right
<siennalizard> doomstone: you could remove the driver with synaptic, then try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> doomstone: that indicates that you're running Soft 3D...
<daveb> Trying to control volume, per applicaiton. IE: GAIM sounds are way louder than music player
<doomstone> hmm
<fyrestrtr> doomstone: you are definately not running acclerated graphics. Post your xorg.conf file and the output of glxinfo
<daveb> GAIM is set on "Automatic" for sound
<stefg> doomstone: what does lspci | grep VGA tell you?
<fyrestrtr> and by post I mean, pastebin.
<nexact_> siennalizard: I already had subpixel, but however AMSN don't want to obey ;P
<doomstone> stefg: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra/GeForce 6800 GT]  (rev a2)
<siennalizard> fyrestrtr, stefg: I'm leaving you holding the baby. Have fun, and I'll probably see you around.
<stefg> ok, what does uname -r tell you?
<fyrestrtr> I'm about to leave in a bit too, so it'll be all stef.
<stefg> doomstone: nvidia on dapper has to work... there's just a minor tweak necessary
<siennalizard> nexact_: I think amsn is a QT ap. try the font options in: qtconfig-qt3
<doomstone> Ok i will try to do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" now.. i will might disconnect :D
<doomstone> stefg: ok brb
<nexact_> siennalizard: I do not have qtconfig-qt3 command..
<doomstone> Hmm is "XServre-xorg-driver-nv" the standart NV driver from ubuntu?
<stefg> doomstone: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jpaisneto> hi
<doomstone> stefg: I have just removed all my nvidia drivers
<doomstone> where just about to reconfig
<stefg> doomstone: tell me your unmae -r
<stefg> doomstone: tell me your uname -r
<jpaisneto> can i run x11, kde or console programs in ubuntu or only gnome files?
<doomstone> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<doomstone> mt
<doomstone> 2.6.15-26-386
<stefg> doomstone: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386 nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ... then alt-ctrl-backspace for a X restart and check
<doomstone> stefg: ok
<jpaisneto> stefg: can i run x11, kde or console programs in ubuntu or only gnome files?
<doomstone> stefg: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<doomstone> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<doomstone> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<doomstone> command:
<doomstone> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<doomstone> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<doomstone> from nv to nvidia.
<doomstone> Shale i just run the command or shale i edit it?
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stefg> that being sorted out... sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stefg> and do what it tells you... chnage the 'nv' in section driver to nvidia
<doomstone> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18444 <- the full parse
<doomstone> ok
<jpaisneto> stefg: can i run x11, kde or console programs in ubuntu or only gnome files?
<doomstone> stefg: done
<doomstone> stefg: just ctrl+alt+baclbase now?
<stefg> jpaisneto: please stop staljking me, i'm busy as you can see
<stefg> doomstone: yes
<Viper550> I found a close port of XFCE 4.4's window border for Metacity
<a2xm> siennalizardafk: can't, my grub now "loading grub stage 1.5" over and over
<Viper550> Yay, we're offically on the road to Edgy now!
<__QBert__> hi
<ozzloy> hi __QBert__
<titi> OLA
<__QBert__> hola php-irc
<titi> QUIERESSER MI ANIGO
<Viper550> I don't know why, but I can't access gnome-look from my network!
<__QBert__> ima'jnalla
<mnk> hello all. i have an ubuntu box acting as a router simply allowing other machines to connect thru the internet via it. how can i block msn ports from only certain machines pls?
<stefg> !firetsrter
<ubotu> I know nothing about firetsrter - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<B1zz> heheh there we go
<mnk> ok thanks
<mnk> but how do i do it?
<__QBert__> cool ^_^
<trev__> how do I add  launcher to the applications menu
<mnk> stefg, could u tell me exactly what i have to do pls? sorry i'm new to all this stuff
<__QBert__> hola ?
<stefg> mnk: you have to setup rules for the firewall (iptables) firestarter will assist you with that...
<ral_hn> i have grub error 24.. how can i do?
<ardchoille> trev__: Applications -> Accessoeirs -> Alacarte Menu Editor
<trev__> thx
<stefg> ral_hn: you could search google to find out wht that error means
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<__QBert__> hola
<jpaisneto> can i run x11, kde or console programs in ubuntu or only gnome files?
<DoomStone> Stefg: I think the xserver worked, but my desktop fucked all up, i can login thoug x but when i have loged in can i only see a brown background and the curser.
<__QBert__> dije: hola
<stefg> jpaisneto: sorry but this a nearly nonsense question... you can run anything in ubuntu as long as it's valid code, and all dependencies are met
<DoomStone> Stefg: I think i will try reinstalling Ubuntu and do it right from the start!
<robertj> is there a way to make folders not sort to the top in the file open dialog?
<stefg> DoomStone: try to add a new user and see if the new user has a working default desktop
<jpaisneto> stefg: can i run a .tar.gz2 file?
<DoomStone> stefg: i tryed did not worke :<
<__QBert__> como va ?
<DoomStone> Well i will be back in 1 hour or so with a fresh and clean Ubuntu :D
<stefg> DoomStone: maybe something is screwed... but remember to install the restricted-modules and nvidia-glx packages to get Hardware 3D after reinstall
<_bt> hello, my mouse has stopped responding, anything i can do to restart it?
<deadkarma> alright someone on here recommended frostwire over limewire, does anyone else have a beter suggestion?  frostwire makes my comp run very slow
<kek> hi, is there a gui to change languages?
<Colonel> this place is to big
<kek> sorry, found it
<artelsj> kek: System menu > Admin > Language Support
<deadkarma> well, i'm just trying to find a better p2p program than frostwire
<_bt> whats keyboard shortcut to get to system menu?
<kek> artelsj: thanks
<oem> how to recover username and passwd
<pepsi> _bt, alt-f1?
<DoomStone> Is there not a way to reinstall Ubuntu withoug formatting my othere partitions on my hardrive? so it only formates partition 1 and uses that? i'm in live cd atm
<_bt> thanks pepsi. no joy getting mouse to work
<_bt> can u offer advice?
<jpaisneto> stefg: can i run a .rpm or tar.gz file in ubuntu?
<kek> DoomStone: try deleting the partition with fdisk and then running the installer?
<jpaisneto> how?
<pepsi> _bt, probably now.. PS2 mouse? usb?
<Ol_Guy> deadkarma, I had preety good luck w/ Limewire and KazaaLite in WinXP - have not tried in linux
<deadkarma> a better than frostwire p2p program?
<_bt> pepsi, USB wireless mouse, has just stopped responding..worked fine before hand
<ardchoille> jpaisneto: You should be able to open types of those files in file-roller
<deadkarma> well i tried limewire forget what the error message was, but it did want to install it
<jpaisneto> ty
<__QBert__> hi
<pepsi> _bt reattach it? positive the mouse is talking to the receiver?
<Whatsisname> lol mac :cran:
<poningru_work> !dvd
<Whatsisname> lol mac :cran:
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Whatsisname> lol mac :cran:
<stefg> jpaisneto: Here's is the info you need http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Whatsisname> lol mac :cran:
<_bt> AH pepsi: just reattatched mouse to different port and its come back on
<Whatsisname> lol mac :cran:
<jrib> Whatsisname: stop please
<Whatsisname> lol mac :cran:
<pepsi> _bt, cool
<Whatsisname> lol mac :cran:
<_bt> pepsi: and now its gone again
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pepsi> _bt, id try another mouse, buddy :)
<gnomefreak> jrib: ?
<jrib> gnomefreak: Whatsisname
<gnomefreak> nm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rrcs-67-52-37-209.west.biz.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bagpuss_thecat> hey all, I'm trying to dist-upgrade hoary to dapper on x64, but it keeps failing at ia32-libs, saying that it can't create /usr/lib32/libGL.s0.1.2 Is there any way around this?
<_bt> okay ill try that , i have some stuff in my console window but dont know how to paste it
* bagpuss_thecat has tried just about everything
<nalioth> bagpuss_thecat: your machine will break doing that.  you have to go hoary > breezy > dapper
<bagpuss_thecat> oh
<bagpuss_thecat> nalioth: I'll give it a shot, cheers
<ompaul> bagpuss_thecat, without extras installed and with a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on each step - and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on each step
* ompaul goes back to hacking some configs - they will work :-) I will make them work
<bagpuss_thecat> ompaul: I don't have extras, this is a brand new Hoary install, so I could upgrade to Dapper
<bagpuss_thecat> since the Dapper installer can't understand software raid
<PanicFo> does anyone have experience with xgl/compiz?
<PanicFo> i installed it and my box slowed down to a crawl
<nalioth> bagpuss_thecat: then you should be fine, just make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed before upgrading to the next version
<jpaisneto> ardchoille: where can i find file-roller? i foun one but was in tar.gz format :S
<nalioth> jpaisneto: the one in the repos isn't any good?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bagpuss_thecat> nalioth: cool, ta
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nalioth: he was klined
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LoRez> seriously people, fix your routers or connect to port 8001
<synth7> stop.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Amaranth
<ardchoille> jpjacobs: file-roller should be Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<nalioth> Amaranth: the perps are not here
<Ng> ardchoille: I think it might be hidden by default now
<Ng> but you can unhide it with the alacarte menu editor in Applications->Accessories :)
<Amaranth> nalioth: they keep coming, doing that, and then getting killed
<nalioth> Amaranth: but they aren't DOING it in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> nalioth: i thought +r stopped joins
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Amaranth
<nalioth> Amaranth: +r makes unregistered users join #ubuntu-unregged
<lolipod> and +R
<nalioth> Amaranth: +R allows only registered users to speak on the channel
<Amaranth> nalioth: so these morons register first?
<nalioth> Amaranth: they have been registering
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Amaranth
<Awesome-o2000> xubuntu is meant to be compatible with gnome apps, correct?
<stefg> ack
<nalioth> Awesome-o2000: you may use anything from the repos with anything from the repos
<Amaranth> Awesome-o2000: yeah
<hawkaloogie> Awesome-o2000, if you have the gnome libraries, sure
<gnomefreak> +r is useless as it seems
<Amaranth> FIX YOUR ROUTERS
<trogbot> Having prob setting up local printer on new install....newbie here...any takers??
<DoomStone> stefg: I have reinstalled Ubutu now, i will be back in a sek
<ardchoille> nalioth: I always get forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged but I am registered and id'd with nickserv
<nalioth> ardchoille: if you don't get identified in time, you can be sent to -unregged
<stefg> so do i
<hareem> hey guys is there an easy GUI version of something like limewire for ubuntu
<homerh_linux> hiya still cant get upgrades to work now ive tryed unistalling azureus to sort problm but problems fall back to package bum now ;(
<stefg> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<hawkaloogie> hareem, limewire?
<gnomefreak> hareem: frostwire see the above ubotu output for it
<hawkaloogie> hareem, you can use limewire on ubuntu, it's written in java
<hareem> yeah. I want a p2p software on my pc
<hareem> but its not in the repo
<homerh_linux> E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package bum.   E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ardchoille> nalioth: I id with nickserv and check that the id is in effect before joining any channels.
<hawkaloogie> hareem, then use frostwire or download the limewire package from limewire's website
<apokryphos> weird factoid, limewire is fully open source too
<homerh_linux> Is the error im getting now tryed sudo apt-get update but now avail
<trogbot> Local printer shows...test print shows going to printer...cups/admin shows complete..no printout..help plz.
<nalioth> apokryphos: but limewire retains a "paid version" with more features
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak cant use frostwire
<skavenge> i thought frostwire was the same as pro?
<CarlFK> ubuntu/Linux's win terminal server client - any way to paste into it?  (the client that comes with win2k doesn't, the one that comes with XP does, so the server side can accept it)
<stefg> !printer
<nalioth> skavenge: yes, it is.
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<skavenge> nalioth: ah okay
<ardchoille> nalioth: I have been identifed to nickserv for two days, just didi a /part and /join #ubuntu and still am sent to #ubuntu-unregged.
<nalioth> ardchoille: that is weird, as #ubuntu is not forwarding anyone now.
<ardchoille> Could this be an overflow type of thing
<gnomefreak> yeah we are no longer +r
<gnomefreak> brb clean out unregged
<trogbot> Have read all wiki's, cups docs, etc...goes not help.
<guigoz9> join #ubuntu-fr
<ardchoille> nalioth: Well, it forwarded me just now
<skavenge> ive noticed lime/frostwire doesnt like to not be the focus when its loading .. if I keep mouse focus on the loading window its fine, it i move away to another window while its loading it likes to break on core components
<codecaine> how come when I open a hyper link from an messager or on here a edu site always comes up instead of the link?
<Seveas> pppoe_dude, steveeeeee AMDXP FIX YOUR ROUTERS
<profoX`> sound in many programs/games is lagging behind.. i think it's because of SDL..
<skavenge> or join on port 8001!
<Seveas> pvanhoof, FIX YOUR ROUTER
<profoX`> is there a way to configure SDL ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Troll!*@*]  by nalioth
<DoomStone> stefg: What where it i should type it apt-get to install my nvidia drive when i have kernel 2.6.15-23-386
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> nalioth, Troll still isn't killed/k-lined
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bantown!*@*]  by nalioth
<pvanhoof> I know
<pvanhoof> Seveas, I'm looking at it :)
<pvanhoof> some other dudes told me about this crap linksys :)
<profoX`> is there a way to configure SDL ? sounds lags behind
<Seveas> !exploit > pvanhoof
<pvanhoof> but please. get these idiots klined :)
<skavenge> just tried the 686 kernel this morning, boy it is -way- slower on my machine than the 386 kernel for some reason, on a 1.4ghz celeron M
<sonny> who can give sursong.ttf fonts i need it.thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b omfg!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> pvanhoof, ubotu sent you the CVE link
<rsteele> investigating
<gnomefreak> he was killed not klined :(
<pvanhoof> thanks
<Tommy2k4>  gdam-common depends on xlib6g;
<Tommy2k4> anyone know where i could find that
<PsyBan-> is there a program to make mousebutton emulate keypress?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: killed = k-lined
<DarkProphet> hi all, anybody know how to generate md5sums for all the files inside a directory without doing them one by one?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Tommy2k4> killed just means disconnected
<sherwin> how do i install the themes that i get from gnome-look ?
<Seveas> Tommy2k4, bot on freenode 
<Tommy2k4> not* ?
<pvanhoof> Seveas, is there also a fireware/solution? :)
<sonny> i need sursong.ttf who can transmit one to me?
<Seveas> pvanhoof, there should be a firmware upgrade for that linksys thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.227.64.212]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<robertj> what's the easiest way to mount a ftp share? lufs or fuse?
<profoX`> illegal stuff ..
<Seveas> robertj, fuse
<the_hammer> is there an email client that I can get that will allow me to add in pop and smtp and my user name and pass word?
<bagpuss_thecat> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<bagpuss_thecat> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<bagpuss_thecat> \o/
<gnomefreak> the_hammer: thinderbird?
<the_hammer> ok ill try that ty
<iGama> does anyone know when will edgy translations begin ?
<gnomefreak> bagpuss_thecat: did you use aptitude?
<ROBOd> hello guys
<iGama> or when its scheduled +/- ?
<bagpuss_thecat> gnomefreak: synaptic
<bagpuss_thecat> dpkg sorted it :-)
<sherwin> any1 know how to install themes off gnome-look ?
<fuoco> does ubuntu install with lvm ?
<PsyBan-> is there a program to make mousebutton emulate keypress?
<ROBOd> i am trying to setup thompson speedtouch 330 (rev 4) ... everything seemed to properly work
<codecaine> I made a ntfs drive an smb share
<gnomefreak> sherwin: download them than drag them into the themes selector
<codecaine> how can I add files to it on linux?
<ROBOd> however i cannot ping any IP
<gean> hi all ! upgrading from Breezy 5.10. to 6.epsilon ! wish me luck !
<sherwin> gnomefreak i did that but it said invalid format
<guigoz9> join #ubuntu-fr
<gnomefreak> codecaine: writting to ntfs is not support nir safe
<iGama> does anyone know when will edgy translations begin ?
<Khamael> do I get better sound with one of those soundblaster x-fi soundcards compared to soundblaster live! 5.1?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<codecaine> I heard it is if its smb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sherwin> gnomefreak i just get invalid format popup
<gnomefreak> can someone k-line that last one
<Moof> hwy
<xipietotec> does anyone know where mplayer stores codecs in ubuntu?
<Moof> I've been trying to install ubunut with software raid
<gnomefreak> sherwin: unpack it first if its in a tar.gz
<xipietotec> I cant seem to find a /lib/local/usr/codecs folder
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> Please, folks, fix your routers or connect on port 8001.
<sherwin> i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p-triton-out.wiscnet.net]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> where are the staffers? :P
<knapp> Hello: I'm trying to install a package but it keeps telling me 'Depends: blah blah but it is not going to be installed' How can I get it to install all the dependencies?
<robertj> Seveas: I see a ftpfs for lufs, what's the equiv for fuse?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xrhvfehffvx!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: please wake up :)
<xipietotec> Anyone?
<LoRez> ban them into another channel until they fix it.
<Moof> and it seems to have installed fine, but it can't find /dev/md0 to boot off
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LoRez
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<Seveas> sigh
<apokryphos> hm
<LoRez> nalioth: dunno if that does anything to the part message.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> LoRez, it does
<Seveas> I recently tested that 
<LoRez> cool
<gnomefreak> they joined unregged first
<apokryphos> supresses it
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by LoRez
<XVampireX> Can I make any file require a password upon execution?
<Seveas> someone PLEASE send those assholes some viagra so they have another way to get a bigger penis
<robertj> ...sig
<XVampireX> or even ... a folder
<profoX`> hm
<Seveas> XVampireX, gpg encrypt it
<profoX`> annoying little fella
<robertj> Seveas: do you know the particulars regarding fuse & ftp
<nalioth> cant speak in #ubuntu ? /msg ubotu register
<b3nw> suprised you guys don't have a bot that auto locks on flood
<robertj> GnomeVFS is sucking more than usual
<xipietotec> Anyone g
<xipietotec> Okay...anyone see me?
<nalioth> b3nw: we have many happy ops
<Seveas> robertj, no and I am too busy right now
<robertj> np
<b3nw> ;)
<b3nw> happy ops are good too :)
<ardchoille> Well, the ops in this channel do an outstanding job and I am glad they are here.
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> its in there quit messages
<xipietotec> ermm....people can see me typing right?
<skavenge> nope
<nalioth> xipietotec: we see you
<skavenge> totally invisible ;)
<xipietotec> 'kay.
<DoomStone> How where it i can test my fps?
<xipietotec> just making sure I wasn't affected by whatever the hell that was
<joeljkp> on modern computers, what's a good tolerance for zero? i'm using 1E-10 now
<skavenge> nalioth: maybe you guys should put the port 8001 deal in the topic? not that it would get read but ..
<xipietotec> My question currently, is where does Mplayer store its codecs?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: noone reads topic :(
<nalioth> skavenge: this exploit is very old, and the info WAS in the topic when it was fresh
<apokryphos> If you cannot send to the channel, please register your nickname, and then you will able to.
<apokryphos> !register
<mjr> xipietotec, mplayer is a mess, it simply links to the libraries at compile-time
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nalioth> cant speak in #ubuntu ? /msg ubotu register
<skavenge> gnomefreak: yeah thats what i meant hah .. maybe add it to the onjoin message?
<xipietotec> I'm having trouble reading .wmv's, so I downloaded the codecs...where the hell do I put them?
<mjr> (discounting win32 codecs, I bet they'd statically link them if they could legally :] 
<LoRez> skavenge: nobody reads those either.
<joeljkp> skavenge: what's the 8001 deal?
<skavenge> LoRez: lol true
<jrib> !w32codecs > xipietotec
<Moof> I'm having problems getting my raid to boot up
<Moof> or
<Moof> er
<deFrysk> xipietotec, /usr/lib/win32/
<jrib> xipietotec: just use the package
<skavenge> joeljkp: keeps you from getting hit by that router exploit if you join freenode on port 8001
<Moof> raid-based machine
<DoomStone> How is it I can test my fps from a terminal? (The one where 3 weels come up)
<xipietotec> ah.... =) Lets try this
<joeljkp> skavenge: router exploit?
<skavenge> DoomStone: glxgears -printfps
<DoomStone> thx
<Moof> I think the install rhasn't written enough configuration into /boot to beable to load md0 to create / with
<skavenge> joeljkp: sends bad dcc packets to some routers bumping people off, thats what all those mass quits were in here a few minutes ago .. try !exploit for more info
<joeljkp> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<DoomStone> 63111 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12622.080 FPS <- Nice :D it is sure better then 8,1 fps :D
<nalioth> !dcc > joeljkp
<joeljkp> nalioth: not me, apparently
<joeljkp> skavenge: i just wish you could joing freenode over ssl
<nalioth> joeljkp: !factoid > user is how we get the bot to send private messages
<Moof> has anyone here got much experience fiddling with software raid?
<skavenge> *shrug* i dont use ssl myself
<xipietotec> okay....it seems that only root has access to win32
<Moof> joeljkp: why over SSL?
<xipietotec> so how how do extract the codecs to win32 from the commandline?
<nalioth> !sudo > xipietotec
<xipietotec> <----waaaayyyy new at linux
<joeljkp> moof: encryption
<skavenge> xipietotec: are you using the info from the wiki to install w32codecs?
<Moof> joeljkp: yes. what about it?
<xipietotec> there's a wiki?
<joeljkp> moof: encryption is good?
<deFrysk> xipietotec, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<nalioth> xipietotec: oh, yes there is a great grand wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xipietotec> Um...actually I just downloaded the codecs.
<skavenge> xipietotec: uh yeah, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> deFrysk: that doesn't work
<skavenge> deFrysk: its not in the repos
<Moof> joeljkp: so's chocolate. doesn't mean I need to eat chocolate all day.
<deFrysk> its not in the repos ?
<deFrysk> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<viller> hi
<joeljkp> moof: actually, chocolate is bad, it's fattening
<deFrysk> ow wrong name :s
<javiolo> why did I get 5 ctcp sends from different ppl
<metatag> anyone conversant in installing ltsp?
<apokryphos> deFrysk: check the FAQ
<winman> ubuntu uses metacity ... right?
<joeljkp> moof: encryption, however, is not fattening
<viller> where can I get the list of channels in freenode? Is there a command for that?
<deFrysk> apokryphos, no need
<skavenge> winman: yes
<nalioth> deFrysk: it's not in the repos due to legalities, check the wiki
<XVampireX> I can't record myself in Sound Recorder....
<javiolo> viller i think its /list
<winman> skavenge, alright great ... thanks :)
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with that?
<deFrysk> nalioth, correct , slipped my mind, sorry
<jrib> XVampireX: check your microphone isn't muted
* deFrysk is not all there
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: Read that page it is very simple 3 lines to get codecs
<ardchoille> How do I move a window without a mouse?
<XVampireX> Oh, it shouldn't be muted, okey :D
<viller> javiolo: thank you
<metatag> I am having trouble starting tftpd from ltspadmin.. can anyone help?
<xipietotec> this is the package I installed, its on my desktop  essential-20060611.tar.bz2
<Moof> joeljkp: ssl encryption would last as far as freenode's servers. Anyone can read what you say on channels anyway, and you have no control over whether freenode's servers have some sort of MiTM intercept, or some cranivore-like programme anyway.
<skavenge> xipietotec: thats not win32codecs, use the wiki
<Seveas> xipietotec, delete that and download a w32codecs .deb file from mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl
<joeljkp> moof: password encryption?
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: Do it our way... Please
<nalioth> xipietotec: please see the wiki, you may find more things you would like to install
<xipietotec> allright...no problem. =)
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: may I /msg ?
<xipietotec> looking through the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<javiolo> viller is it list _ I havent used for years dont remember if its the right command
<XVampireX> jrib, wait, no, I just unmuted it, here's what it says: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<skavenge> xipietotec: its right underneath "win codecs' or whatever, paste the wget line to grab the deb then paste the sudo dpkg line to install
<jrib> XVampireX: haven't seen that before
<XVampireX> :-/
<javiolo> why did I get 5 ctcp sends from different ppl
<nalioth> javiolo: don't paste any of them here
<Moof> joeljkp: there are better ways to encrypt passowrds
<XVampireX> jrib: That's why I hate oss/alsa problems
<joeljkp> moof: such as?
<nalioth> javiolo: /msg ubotu exploit
<javiolo> nalioth Im not going to paste anything
<xipietotec> whoa....that's just cut and paste. Killer!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b excess!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by apokryphos
<javiolo> nalioth I know pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: See how easy it is..
<Moof> joeljkp: well, some form of generic password exchange system based on a script, for example
* mode/#ubuntu [+b shadowline!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by apokryphos
<spangley234> anyone know a good guide for recompiling the kernel in dapper?
<nalioth> javiolo: just making sure, we get some very new folks who get attacked and paste the exploit in here asking about it
<joeljkp> moof: freenode use anything?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ralreegorganon!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by apokryphos
<Moof> joeljkp: not AFAIK
<xipietotec> God I love this shit. I even got my broadcom wireless thingy working
<joeljkp> moof: that was my point all along
<xipietotec> if only ATI had good drivers for linux
<Moof> joeljkp: you do realise tha SSL connections are much more porcessor-intensive than normal connections, right?
<javiolo> nalioth dont know nothing about that exploit, just came back to the comp and I saw that ctcps
<xipietotec> =( my other computer will not be doing much with linux
<b3nw> apokryphos - whats the syntax of the bans your adding?
<joeljkp> moof: i have an extra 3ghz i'm not using right now
<xipietotec> thanks guys! =)
<Moof> joeljkp: does freenode's server?
<joeljkp> moof: hmm, maybe not
<Moof> indeed
<nalioth> b3nw: those are forwarding bans
<XVampireX> Anyone have any idea how do I fix my recording problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<Innu> Can somebody tell name of ubuntu default mouse pointer theme name?
<b3nw> nalioth - can you point me to a place where I can read up about them?
<nalioth> b3nw: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<b3nw> ty
<gholen> Hi! I've installed serengeti today, then rebooted, and screen was blank...
<javiolo> any idea how my keys are different in the console_
<Moof> joeljkp: there are plenty of standard crypto-friendly authentication systems. freenode's source code is, I believe, free. why not plug kerberos or SSH key exhange into it?
<gholen> Now, huw do I fix it?
<joeljkp> moof: i don't know how?
<Moof> joeljkp: personally, I think people wouldn't bother using it.
<gholen> bbl
<joeljkp> moof: then it wouldn't matter about the extra cpu usage for ssl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b francis!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged]  by apokryphos
<Innu> Can somebody tell name of ubuntu default mouse pointer theme name?
<xipietotec> err...okay...now mplayer will open .wmv...but its like watching scrambled cable
<xipietotec> do I have to reboot or something?
<Moof> joeljkp: freenode can't get rid of the plaintext password system. and don't want people using SSL. so how do solve this problem?
<nalioth> xipietotec: some more modern windows media will not play no matter what you do
<KoMpLoT> Hi all
<joeljkp> moof: start letting people use ssl
* mode/#ubuntu [-b francis!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged]  by apokryphos
<nalioth> xipietotec: you never have to reboot again (unless you 'want' to)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<KoMpLoT> would like to know if there's a way to know which proccess is using a partition, so I can kill it in order to unmount it...
<Moof> joeljkp: they don't want people using SSL. it's ahuge resource drain
<xipietotec> anything to take say the more modern .wmv file and convert it to something readable?
<xipietotec> I know DRM managed stuff usually doesn't work right?
<javiolo> any idea why my keyboard is different in the console_
<joeljkp> moof: but you said nobody used it
<nalioth> xipietotec: that is the subject for another channel
<xipietotec> gotcha
<Moof> joeljkp: no, I said that nobody would use a non-plaintext passwrod system
<Awesome-o2000> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Awesome-o2000> wow - dapper is impressive so far
<gean>  /msg NickServ HELP identify
<Awesome-o2000> I was planning on only using it until I had time to rebuild gentoo
<Moof> anyway, can anyone help me getting my ubuntu box to boot? it can't seem to find /dev/md0
<gean> hia all ! any1 sees these letters ?!
<jrib> gean: yes
<argunda> hello people I have 1 pc with a master drive with xp on it and a slave drive with ubuntu on it. currently I am on ubuntu and I would like to read my xp files . how can I do that?
<Moof> gean: I see a space, aquestion mark and an explamation mark after "letters"
<Seveas> !windowsdrives > argunda
<Moof> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<gean> great ! thanks !
<amortvigil> hey my synaptic gives me this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18447
<amortvigil> what coudl it be?
<gean> jrib, moof: some minutes ago i had to play with those [ /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER ]  , no idea what happened
<jrib> gean: bots are attacking! ;)
<Seveas> amortvigil, exactly what it says: a duplicate sources.list entry
<Awesome-o2000> hmm firefox doesnt load as fast as gentoo.
<Awesome-o2000> not a biggie
<Awesome-o2000> I have to test out mplayer
<yggdrasil> man, i want to use evolution as opposed to tbird because it has a calendar and tasks but it just cant  deal with the junkmail that i get. anyone have a solution for evolution junkmail?
<Tommy2k4> configure: error: QTDIR must be properly set.
<Tommy2k4> how do i set that
<Tommy2k4> and where is it likely to be?
<amortvigil> Seveas yeah i think there is a soursessave.list just delete it?
<arepie> hello..
<Awesome-o2000> I have to test cedega too - my results so far have been less than satisfactory
<Moof> guys, does anyone know abotu software raid?
<arepie> is ubuntu have problem with wireless network?
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: what program wants QTDIR to be declared?
<skavenge> nope
<Tommy2k4> djplay
<amortvigil> Seveas gefikst, fixed
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: it would be /usr/inb/qt3
<gean> i'm just upgrading from breezy 5.10 to 6.epsilon, things went wrong, after some long download, x11-common was not installed because of ubuntu-minimal conflict (i had some x-common), the kernel seems to be installed... think i have to reboot and come back... Any echo about Ubuntu6.02 ?
<arepie> does ubuntu support all kind of wireless network?
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3
<apokryphos> s/inb/lib/
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Seveas> arepie, with different degrees of troube
<Seveas> gean, there is no 6.epsilon...
* mode/#ubuntu [-oooo Amaranth apokryphos gnomefreak Seveas]  by apokryphos
<gean> seveas: there is some 6.02... was my add after the dot, sorry
<Midknight> Does anyone know if its possible too play Itunes bought music under ubuntu
<Moof> Midknight: no
<Tommy2k4> because drm is the devil
<gean> anyhow, upgrading was unsuccesful, i'll try it again...
<skavenge> gean: 6.06? never seen 6.02
<Seveas> gean, there is no 6.02 either...
<Jack_Sparrow> Midknight: what format is the mucis in mp3 ogg
<Jack_Sparrow> music
<Midknight> Jack_sparrow .m4p
<Midknight> Its DRM crap so didn't think it was possible, but you never know unless you ask
<Jack_Sparrow> You might search for a converter
<javiolo> I think that would not be legal...
<Midknight> How could it not be legal to convert your own data
<gholen> anyone here knows how get rid of files not needed in /root
<skavenge> yeah i have a hard time believing apple would put up with something like that without the people getting thier pants sued off but who knows
<gean> skavenge, seveas : sorry, there was some 6.0? that appeared some seconds in a Error window... Now the window is back, indeed : 6.06 LST ... i'll try the upgrade once again !
<javiolo> !drm
<ubotu> I know nothing about drm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Midknight: I just googled and found a ton of converters
<Midknight> Jack, most only work with the old versions
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<deFrysk> gholen, how do you know they are not needed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> That is the joy of a restricted format
<gean> it works pretty good: Preparing to upgrade done
<gholen> deFrysk: Like when you download from apt-mirrors and they stay?
<deFrysk> gholen, sudo apt-get clean
<james> trying to install dapper, screen goes fuzzy after selecting install, says something about pci can,t make it out.. Any ideas?? Help!
<Innu> Can somebody tell name of ubuntu default mouse pointer theme name?
<mnk> does anyone know how to increase / decrease volume from the command line?
<Tommy2k4> how come on a fresh install of kubuntu i tried to apt-get install firefox and it asked for the cd?
<gean> it works pretty good: Modifying the software channels.. window crash .. hm
<Tommy2k4> do you need to apt-get update before trying
<Seveas> Innu, "human"
<apokryphos> mnk: alsamixer in terminal
<jrib> Tommy2k4: the cd is in your repository list
<gholen> deFrysk: done that, did free 19 meg
<Innu> seveas, can you tell me where could i get it? Im using debian gnome
<deFrysk> gholen, :)
<Tommy2k4> well that sucks
<javiolo> I have problems typing in the console, seems some keys are changed is that normal _
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommy2k4: why you can get Firfox a bunch of ways
<Tommy2k4> i know im just wonderng why it would ask for a cd
<Tommy2k4> my pc has never done that
<brachetour> I'm trying to install  the package 'rosegarden4' on a new install of dapper.  The package appears on packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound, but does not appear in synaptic.  What gives?
<Tommy2k4> doesnt it make sense to check the repos and if its not there THEN ask for cd?
<mnk> apokryphos, how do i quit from it?
<apokryphos> mnk: as it says at the top, press Esc
<Seveas> Innu, I'll have a look
<Innu> okey
<DoomStone> Can one tell me what the bar at the bottom of the pic (http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/40351-2.jpg) is called?
<mnk> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommy2k4:  it makes more sence to get it locally when it is supplied and free up the servers
<mnk> thanks apokryphos
<mnk> :)
<mnk> now that IS COOL
<gean> upgrading to 6.06: ok, synaptic started, mark all upgrades checked, to be removed a lot of stuff, (including python... the sage software = computer algebra sys will complain maybe..) shall i remove ALL THAT STUFF ?! Please don't let me suffer alone !
<Tommy2k4> quite likely to be an older version on the cd though
<Jack_Sparrow> DoomStone:  gdesklets
<Tommy2k4> checking for jack >= 0.80.0... Package jack was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `jack.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'jack' found
<Tommy2k4> how i do that?
<DoomStone> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: make sure you have the necessary package installed (search at packages.ubuntu.com) and then export just like before
<apokryphos> though you probably don't need to export it, you probably just need the relevant package
<gholen> deFrysk: did some rm now, 619 meg free :D
<Seveas> Innu, it's in the ubuntu-artwork package
<Moof> any sw raid geeks here?
<deFrysk> gholen, dont distroy your os with blind removing
<gean> upgrading to 6.06: ok, i'll suffer alone, stuff is getting installed ! wish me luck !
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI I just took a program in Visual Basic compiled it in RealBasic under Ubuntu and ran it on multiple Ubuntu computers with different hardware.  Very cool.
<Tommy2k4> i have it apokryphos
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: the package? Then reconfigure and things should be fine
<Tommy2k4> i had jack before configuring
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I've always suspected that VB is nothing more than a gui front-end to BASIC
<Tommy2k4> then again the jack that this app is looking for is a much older version
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: but did you have the relevant package which provides jack.pc ?
<Tommy2k4> wouldnt that come with jack
<brachetour> Jack_Sparrow: Any reasons why a package would be available on packages.ubuntu.com/dapper, but not show up in synaptic or w/apt ?
<javiolo> do realbasic still existing _
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: search packages.ubuntu.com to see what package provides that file, and then see if you have that package
<Jack_Sparrow> brachetour: not really
<shiv> how do I make the LCD/CRT button work on my laptop for use with a projector?
<gean> brachetour: maybe there all repositories needed (uni- & multiverse...)
<Jack_Sparrow> javiolo: RealBasic 2006 for Linux is free...
<brachetour> gean: it's in [universe] 
<gholen> deFrysk: I know
<javiolo> jack_sparrow wow havent used basic for ages...
<gholen> Bin there, done that
<brachetour> gean: well, that's what I'm guessing from the way the entry is colored.
<Jack_Sparrow> javiolo: THere is so much source code out there in VB it would be great to be able to use it..
<DarkJesus> Does anyone know of any swiftfox packages?
<gean> brachetour: some computer algebra systems also got other status and repository, was feeling the same some months ago...
<peanutb> DarkJesus, i know automatix installs it
<DarkJesus> Is it?
<brachetour> gean: ah, okay.  Perhaps I just need to configure the right lines in sources.list
<peanutb> yes i think its a package just a sec
<DarkProphet> hi all, how can i get ubuntu's kernel to work in SMP ?
<DarkProphet> at the moment...it hasn't detected that its SMP
<Innu> seveas, thanks, got my mouse icon
<nalioth> DarkProphet: use synaptic and install an smp kernel
<DarkProphet> nalioth: if I do that...i get a kernel panic
<kristian> Is there WIndows Media Player for linux ubuntu?
<brachetour> gean: I'm used to debian's repository listings, and I figured that "universe" mean "universally available" or something
<Jack_Sparrow> kristian: what file types
<DarkProphet> kristian: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<DoomStone> Can one tell me what the bar at the bottom center of the pic (http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/40351-2.jpg) is called? (the one with the icons) i don't think it is gdesklets
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkProphet> look for w32codecs
<flask-> Hi there, does anyone know what package contains the ALSA 'snddevices' script?
<nalioth> DarkProphet: then i'm at a loss on this
<dribble> i don't need klogd and syslogd running do i?
<DarkProphet> nalioth: the amd64-generic is SMP right ?
<nalioth> DarkProphet: no, you need something with -smp- in it
<DarkProphet> theres nothing there
<Tommy2k4> ty apokryphos
<thundr> Hi, how do I add a user to the sudoers via the command line?
<kristian> it's a norwegian newspage, and a video from tour de france, I want to see :) But when I'm trying to install "missing plugins" I been sendt over to a windows page for dowloading.
<peanutb> DarkJesus, actually no install instructions are here: http://mjg.notlong.com
<DarkProphet> i had the k7 one on
<DarkProphet> and the -smp caused a kernel panic
<nalioth> DarkProphet: try searching packages.ubuntu.com as there are several SMP kernels available
<DarkProphet> ive since installed the amd64
<kristian> There is Mac download
<jrib> thundr: just add the user to the admin group, the admin group is in sudoers by default
<kristian> Well I'll take a look at resctricted format
<gean> brachetour : there is the multiverse more than the universe... i use synaptic (but edit sources.list by myself) try to decomment most entries (there will be maybe some duplicate entries, but they can be easily fixed after).
<thundr> jrib: so how do I add the user to the admin group? :)
<jrib> thundr: sudo adduser user_name admin
<klm-> what's the boot option for plain Terminal (when booting from the ubuntu cd)?
<nalioth> thundr: system > admin > users and groups
<nalioth> jrib: think GUI
<thundr> nalioth: sorry, I've only got the command line only
<jrib> nalioth: he said cli :)
<thundr> jrib: this will work for an existing user?
<nalioth> jrib: ah, my bad, i missed the cli comment
<epimer> hi
<thundr> hi
<jrib> thundr: well expert installs I believe do not have the admin line in there, but you can check by taking a quick look in your /etc/sudoers.  But yes, it will work for an existing user provided that line is in there
<gean> kristian : the norw page considers by default that only W* exists (my guess), same happens to me when trying to listen music, get the address first and manually give it to xmms... no help, but try to figure out the url
<DarkProphet> nalioth: is linux-image-2.6.15-26-k8-smp good enough ?
<jrib> thundr: this is what my sudoers looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<epimer> if i remove grub (it's broken - i messed it up) in synaptic, then do a clean install, will it work straight away on rebooting or will it need configuration?
<nalioth> DarkProphet: that should work on your amd hardware
<DarkProphet> in that case...brb...rebooting :)
<gean> epimer : in bad case, take a ubuntu install or live at hand and perform only the grub install step
<kristian> gean: ok, I think I understand. The page believs that I'm on Windows...? What you mean? About the url.
<klm-> what's the boot parameter for plain Terminal (when booting from the ubuntu cd)?
<thundr> jrib: what is the !fqdn in your sudoers file (under defaults)?  I don't have that in mine.
<Leonox> hi
<epimer> gean, thing is, i have an odd setup now
<Huh1> hello. is anybody in here willing to spend some 10 minutes to help me and make me a happier person? my sound is buggy. it will only run in certain apps. ie. flashvideos sometimes play sound and sometimes don't. it was all caused because I installed some **** stuff in automatix. do you have any solutions how I can solve this problem?
<epimer> i have a clean install of ubuntu on another partition on the same drive as this installation, because i couldn't fix grub
<Leonox> does anybody knows how can i add a character to a key in my keyboard?
<brachetour> thundr: help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brachetour> thundr: sudo adduser $user admin
<thundr> thanks, brachetour
<gean> kristian: well, for xmms i have to type by my own hand: command line: xmms www.radio3net.andsoon & /// u could start the viewer also by hand (maybe)
<epimer> but when i rebooted, i had a working grub (i assume from the clean install) so could boot to this (my old) ubuntu install
<jrib> thundr: my default sudoers is from a hoary install, that's probably why yours is different, man sudoers has an explanation for what it is for
<epimer> but i want to reformat the partition with the clean install on it, yet have a working grub
<Leonox> like add a euro character to the key E?
<andrea> Ehy
<cotroler> hi
<thundr> jrib: yeah, I'm running warty right now :P
<kristian> gean: Ok:) I'll try it later;P
<Klaidas> hello. While trying to run mysql migration toolkit, I'm getting a java(?) error: ./grtsh: error while loading shared libraries: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. However, I seem to have java installed. How could I fix this?
<epimer> if i copy the menu.lst from the working version to the one i broke, would that work?
<shiv> how do I make the LCD/CRT button work on my laptop for use with a projector?
<ipfw> having issues adding a printer through the cups http://localhost:631/admin interface, it never prompts for a root password, and doesn't want to add a printer
<bedog> help: when starting my ubuntu I get "the greeter application seems to be crashing. attempting to use a different one" any ideas how I can change greeter app?
<jrib> thundr: as long as you have %admin        ALL=(ALL) ALL, you are good to go with adding your user to admin
<thundr> jrib: okay, thanks.
<moonunit> i have a problem with having no sound in flash
<jrib> !flash > moonunit
<gean> kristian : was just an idea : gl ! :)
<Vilkacis> I 'updated' Ubuntu, left it overnight to apply all the changes, and when I woke up it was displaying a black screen. When I restarted, it can't start up the graphical interface and crashes to a command line interface, which I have only limited ability to use. I cannot even ping the gateway anymore. My current plan is to save the information I have on this server onto my current machine, hopefully via FTP, and then just re-install the whole thing from a f
<thundr> jrib: I get "The group 'admin' doesn't exist" when I try adduser
<Vilkacis> But I have no idea how to work the command line interface to get that far.
<brachetour> thundr: the magic under the hood is that you're adding the user to the admin group in /etc/group
<DarkProphet> nalioth: thanks...but gnome is still saying i only have 1 Cpu
<jrib> thundr: did you do an expert install?
<DarkProphet> any idea how to see how many cpus i have besides the system monitor ?
<MarcN> DarkProphet:   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bedog> help: when starting my ubuntu I get "the greeter application seems to be crashing. attempting to use a different one" any ideas how I can change greeter app?
<Leonox> help with the configuration of my keyboard....
<gean> epimer : i think, grub installs in MBR and has to know only something about the location of /boot ... put eventually boot at the correct place (some partition that will survive the cleaner)
<DarkProphet> MarcN: says "cpu cores: 1"
<nalioth> DarkProphet: open a terminal and type "top" and see what that says
<Vilkacis> Help: I completely crashed Ubuntu when I updated and need to command-line FTP my data onto another machine.
<Stormx2> rolf, thats almost rofl
<Leonox> i need to add a character to an arbitrary key
<thundr> jrib: no, I didn't, but my install went a little funky after it was 95% done.  The default user didn't have a /home directory and it wasn't part of sudoers.  That's all the problems I've noticed so far.  I can get into gnome.
<brachetour> thundr: my /etc/group file has a line like this:  admin:x:<group-id>:brachetour
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Hmm
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: What do you get when you boot up?
<Klaidas> While trying to run mysql migration toolkit, I'm getting a java(?) error: ./grtsh: error while loading shared libraries: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. However, I seem to have java installed. How could I fix this?
<user-land> Hello, what channel should i consult if i want to see the CPU temperature through my ASUS board ?
<brachetour> thundr: if you can add in the admin group, then add the user to the group, you should be fine.
<jrib> thundr: k, but you do have the %admin line in your sudoers that I mentioned before?
<MarcN> DarkProphet: that is how many cores that physical cpu has.  do this:    grep -C ^processor /proc/cpuinfo
<thundr> jrib, yes
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Something about not being able to start the graphic interface.
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: OK.
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: I'm re-starting again to try to get the exact wording.
<MarcN> DarkProphet: that gives you the number of running cores running.
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Do you not have another partition on the machine?
<bedog> help: when starting my ubuntu I get "the greeter application seems to be crashing. attempting to use a different one" any ideas how I can change greeter app?
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: I have whatever the default install puts on there.
<thundr> brachetour: how do I know the group id?
<jrib> thundr: as root, or with sudo: addgroup --system admin && adduser user_name admin
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Hmm.
<thundr> jrib: with user_name being the name I want to add.
<DarkProphet> MarcN: grep: ^processor: invalid context length argument
<MarcN> DarkProphet:  make that lowercase -c
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Got a CD burner?
<DarkProphet> ah
<jrib> thundr: right
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: I am a rookie when it comes to Linux, but I have good general computer knowledge. I've set up an FTP before.
<DarkProphet> MarcN: 1 is the answer
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: OK, well there is a guide to set up an ftp server
<Stormx2> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<brachetour> thundr: ? -- just add the group using addgroup.  You might be able to get away with picking a number, but using the tools is probably cleaner
<illatitante> why when i install ubuntu from the flashdisk appear that the image of kernel isn't founded?
<DarkProphet> lets try that with amd64-generic....brb
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Ah that didn't help
<MarcN> DarkProphet: I have a 4CPU Opteron that has effectively 8 cores
<thundr> jrib, brachetour, looks like it worked.  Thanks for your help.
<DarkProphet> oh ok
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: The problem system has one, yes. But I can only get to a command line, and I have about 3-4+ gigs worth of stuff to back up.
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: ubuntuforums.org
<DarkProphet> what image do you use ?
<MarcN> DarkProphet: are you running an SMP kernel?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Right, That just your home dir?
<illatitante> i use the italian version of ubuntu
<DarkProphet> i just installed linux-image-amd64-k8-smp
<brachetour> thundr: no prob.
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: When I ping my gateway, I cannot reach it. Setting up an FTP might not work yet.
<fuoco> does ubuntu install with lvm by default ?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: ooh bummer >.<
<DarkProphet> brb...
<klm-> does any oneone here have experience with running Dapper on an IBM T22 or similar?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Maybe... create a new fat partition, copy stuff onto that, etc.
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: The error reads: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem? Y/N
<klm-> anyone*
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Yes. What errors does it give?
<amortvigil> hey i tried to install windows on a second partition when i try to boot it says ntldr file missing and wont boot hwo can i get the grub working ,im now on the live cd?
<m085> can anyone here help me with a tv-out ati graphics problem?
<shiv> what are the commands in terminal to rotate from CRT to LCD?
<epimer> does grub use menu.lst or menu.lst~ ?
<Stormx2> epimer: withou the ~
<Dial_tone> menu.lst
<gnomefreak> epimer: menu.lst
<Stormx2> epimer: ~ is a backup
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Bunch of release date and build information... Module Loader present... a log and config file.. what am I looking for here?
<Dial_tone> ~ is a temp file
<epimer> ty
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Any errors
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: If I remember right, it gives them as EE
<amortvigil> seveas can you help me?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: You can scroll down im pretty sure...
<m085> I installed this driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763 and it's supposed to clone my monitor to my tv
<Stormx2> amortvigil: To get grub working, there is a wiki page
<QMario> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m085> when I startup it works but wrong refresh rate, and then switches back to monitor
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Ah. It's an error box and even the text-created box is all garbled. One sec.
<m085> do I need to change  a setting or something?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: It is, I had that too >.<
<euxneks> Yo I have a suggestion, where do I put it?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: I ended up backup up my home directory, then reinstalling.
<DarkProphet> MarcN: both k8-smp and amd64-generic say its 1
<MarcN> DarkProphet: is that expected?
<salaud> I'm getting "can't open initial console" with a kernel that I compiled and an initrd with nothing in dev...  this should be pure udev.. but, I don't know how udev is supposed to work before init.  Can someone help resolve this?  Otherwise I have to compile in devfs
<DarkProphet> no, should be 2
<MarcN> m085: for mythtv?  I had to use the nvidia binary driver to have tv-out work.
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Seems like it failed to load: libGLcore.so, the module GLcore, could not find module 'via' or load that module, cannot open device /dev/input/mice, Fatal Server Error: failed to initialize core devices.
<m085> MarcN: I'm using an ati card
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: It's my music directory I am trying to back up, really. >_>
<MarcN> m085: think you need to use the ati binary driver.  don't think any gpl driver does tv-out
<Vilkacis> I think it might be having problems because I am running a via board.
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Oh god ^_^
<m085> MarcN: thanks, where can I get that?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: 3 gigs of music? You need improvement ^_^
<carmenpadilla> hola busco xico caliente
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: It might be more. I keep recalling 8gig, but I don't want it to be that big if I have to burn it all to CD's. T_T
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: I could check but it would mean navigating past these error windows.
<fausto_> blz
<carmenpadilla> estoy oispuesta a derretirme en tu boca
<saiko> anybody here use orpheus ? i would love some help on it, the problem is that i can't play any mp3 file through it at all, instead it gives me an error - Cannot run the MP3 player program
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: What i'd suggest, is frist try to get your X server working, post a topic on ubuntuforums.org with the error x gives you, saying you have no network, etc.
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: What i'd suggest though, is running parted, making a fat partition and putting all your music on that.
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: And also a backup of your ~
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: How do I run that?
<Orion-Coder> TOMB
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: What is my ~?
<Orion-Coder> answer me please
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Get to a console, type "parted"
<dswillia74437> hey all i have a 6800/go chipset on my laptop, what do i need to have in my xorg.conf file under the identifier.
<apokryphos> Vilkacis: in a terminal: echo ~
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: ~ is your home directory, /home/yourusername/
<kman> Hi. I have a general linux question: Do threads of the same process share the same page-table
<emil> Helo
<apokryphos> hi
<Stormx2> hi emil
<emil> I've got an question
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: May as well. It's not going to be much bigger without it.
<gnomefreak> Orion-Coder: cant answer you is you dont ask a question
<emil> I want a simple codec pack to watch films
<emil> gnomefreak: I'm still typing
<Stormx2> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<emil> I allready tried to install w32codecs or something
<emil> but no success
<gnomefreak> emil: i didnt say you
<shiv> where do I get US maps in GPSdrive?
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: When I run 'parted', I get Error: No device found, Retry/Cancel?
<saiko> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Orion-Coder> I know gnomefreak: I PMed him
<saiko> !orpheus
<ubotu> I know nothing about orpheus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: O.O
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: OK try parted /dev/hda
<tailsfan> How do I install rpm files?
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Permission denied.
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Do I need to do that in Sudo?
<gnomefreak> Vilkacis: sudo
<emil> ubotu: I installed w32codecs
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: sudo parted /dev/hda
<ubotu> I know nothing about I installed w32codecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<emil> do i need to restart Ubuntu?
<ajopaul> tailsfan: use aliean
<jrib> tailsfan: you try to avoid doing so, what are you trying to install?
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: alien but not really reconmmended
<Stormx2> emil: You're talking to a bot.
<tailsfan> I
<emil> LOL :p
<tailsfan> I'm trying to upgrade snd
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: I recommend you get the gparted live cd
<emil> But does anyone knows a good codec pack
<saiko> any help or guide where to look on orpheus ?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: its only about 40mb and its a life saver with partitioning issues
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: OK, I think it is working. I've got the GNU listed.
<emil> ubotu: codec pack
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec pack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: I've got a (parted) command line.
<jrib> !codec > emil
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me the pastebin website addy please?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Basicly resize your existing fs, create a new fat parition which is big enough, then go back into ubuntu and copy your music / home directories to the the new partition
<jrib> tailsfan: you have 7.8-1.1 now?
<jrib> wheels3572: /topic
<ajopaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dswillia74437> is there a way i can probe my video card?
<tailsfan> !RestrictedFormats
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Try help, etc.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stormx2> dswillia74437: a pointy stick ^_^
<tailsfan> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: ...how? >_> And how do I reinstall so that it does not partition the entire drive and ruin that one?
<notrash> somebody using  a 3c905B Network Card ?
<dswillia74437> lol thx~
<wheels3572> Thanks Jrib
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: ruin the new fat partition?
<emil> I'm not very good with Linux, how do I get an working Codec pack
<emil> plz
<Stormx2> emil: For god sake, read the links you've got sent.
<emil> Yes
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Everytime I stick the CD in and install, it insists that I repartition the entire harddrive.
<emil> But my English is bad also, i'm dutch
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: No, it doesn't.
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: What version
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Dapper?
<jrib> emil: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats read both of those, and you are in good shape
<emil> -jrib-: I Allready tried w32codecs
<Stormx2> emil: Thats not what you need
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: That's what I was running. Then I ran the update manager, thinking that might solve some of the problems I was having (sudo was not working, for instance) and now NOTHING works.
<Stormx2> emil: You need libcss2 or something like that
<whyameye> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emil> Stromx2: On debian it worked
<jrib> emil: there are more... and default player in ubuntu does not use w32codecs
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Eek.
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Can I download a new version of Ubuntu and re-install over this one WITHOUT destroying my home directory?
<madhu> hi
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Is THAT an option?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Might be work running "sudo aptitude" or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<madhu> my microsoft keyboard functional keys are not working with UBUNTU
<madhu> it is very annonying
<madhu> do anyone have any suggestions or pointers
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Not if your home directory is on the same partition as your /
<salaud> Need help with "can't open initial console" on boot.  Something hotplug/udev like going on.  Anyone point me in the right direction?
<Stormx2> madhu: keys such as?
<madhu> functional keys
<Stormx2> madhu: keys such as?
<thundr> jrib, still no luck, it said group added and user added but now it says that the user isn't in the sudoers file.
<madhu> f1 f2 f3...
<tailsfan> The reason why I'm upgrading snd is because I installed ALSA and I still don't get no sound
<Stormx2> madhu: Those are nothing to do with microsoft
<Stormx2> madhu: What would you like them to do?
<emil> Stormx2: I only got some information about Codecs for Gstreamer, but i do not have gstreamer, Totem i've got
<madhu> stormx2: thats an application dependent
<madhu> stormx2: For ex. in intellij F3 is search
<Stormx2> emil: gstreamer is a music backend for totem
<emil> ok
<Stormx2> emil: If you have totem-gstreamer installed, then you can use gstreamer plugins
<emil> i will install gstreamer first
<Stormx2> emil: Chances are its already installed.
<tailsfan> well gnomefreak, what packagedo you reccomend to download
<Raystonatwork> hello all
<notrash> is somebody using a 3c905B Network Card ?
<tailsfan> tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: for what?
<Stormx2> emil: do a "sudo apt-get insall totem-gstreamer"
<tailsfan> snd
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade told me to run something else manually, and I am doing that. It's doing something.
<jrib> thundr: did you logout and log back in?
<Vilkacis> ...god I'm helpless. >_<
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: lol, you'll be fine!
<thundr> jrib: even restarted
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: try apt-cache search snd     ive never had to deal with it but that should list everything to do with snd
<Raystonatwork> is there a way to have synaptic install to a secondary HD??
<jrib> thundr: what does 'groups' return for your user? does it include admin?
<emil> stormx2: i guess it's allready installed, i've got the ubuntu icon in front of gstreamer in Synaptic
<Stormx2> emil: Thats no indicication
<thundr> jrib: the user and admin
<adam_> does ne 1 no how 2 run terminal commands when ubuntu starts up?
<illatitante> why when start the boot from the flashdisk appear that the kernel image isn't founded (please respond me in query)
<Shinaku> Hello - I've just apt-get install'ed KDE for a play around with, and for some reason the QT apps don't minimise to the KDE system tray, they make a little window for them selves, where as the GTK apps quite happily use the KDE system tray
<Shinaku> any ideas why this is?
<salaud> can anyone even point me to the right place to get help with udev/boot  /dev startup issues?
<emil> stormx2: It's installed because i can't install it, only reinstall
<jrib> thundr: can you pastebin your /etc/sudoers?
<wheels3572> ANY help from ANYONE would be GREATLY appreciated here.  I have pasted to pastebin the address is as follows:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18452
<Stormx2> emil: Good, OK
<emil> stormx2: I installed the plugins, should i reboot or isn't that nessecary
<thundr> su
<cytrak> hey guys I just created a ubuntu dapper image with a compiled kernel for a soekris 4801 board that has openvpn and other tools and it's made for a 512MB flash
<Stormx2> emil: rebooting is only necessery when you install a new version of libc or kernel
<cytrak> do you guys know any location I can post that image so if others need it
<emil> stormx2: Woohoo, you're great, it works
<illatitante> why when start the boot from the flashdisk appear that the kernel image isn't founded (please respond me in query)
<cytrak> it's based on pyramid linux kernel and other info
<adam_> does ne 1 no how 2 run terminal commands when ubuntu starts up?????
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: did you run that cd live?
<DoomStone> How can i install GTK2 to my ubuntu? i think it is runnung 1.2
<thundr> jrib: I'll have to restart
<jrib> thundr: why?
<Stormx2> wheels3572: You get the error when booting the live cd, or once you've installed and you try to boot ubuntu from hdd?
<Awesome-o2000> pshaw i'd be stoked to be running 1.2, then I could get gyache to run properly
<wheels3572> I downloaded the 6.06 Dapper CD from the download of Ubuntu and it worked the first time around
<Raystonatwork> I  only have like 600 mb left on my primary HD, is there any way, when installing stuff from synaptic to tell it to install to a hd other than my primary??
<thundr> jrib: because that's the only user and it doesn't have root priv. Also, root is disabled.
<Stormx2> wheels3572: Do you get the error when booting the live cd, or when booting your ubuntu installation?
<jrib> thundr: ah ok...
<aqau_inter_fly> hello
<wheels3572> Stormx2:  I get the error when trying to load the cd
<Stormx2> wheels3572; Right.
<Stormx2> wheels3572: There are a few reasons for this
<Adam_G> hello all, I have a quick question. For some reason I have two "device" sections in my xorg.conf, with two seperate drivers listed. is there a command I can use to find which one my comp is using?
<illatitante> why when start the boot from the flashdisk appear that the kernel image isn't founded (please respond me in query)
<adam_> does ne 1 no how 2 run terminal commands when ubuntu starts up? and can sombody answer this time please coz i got work 2 fin
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: have you tried that cd on a different pc?
<wheels3572> Nope but I could try it
<Stormx2> wheels3572: 1) The iso you downloaded is incomplete/corrupt 2) It was a "bad burn" 3) cd is scratched
<Stormx2> wheels3572: Did you download the cd or order it?
<aqau_inter_fly> hello everyone
<Stormx2> hi aqau_inter_fly!
<wheels3572> Stormx2:  I downloaded
<Stormx2> wheels3572: Right, you need to verify the .iso
<aqau_inter_fly> I am installing ubuntu right now on my other PC
<adam_> hello aqua dude
<Stormx2> wheels3572: Do you still have the .iso file?
<aqau_inter_fly> but I'm havig a probluem
<Stormx2> wheels3572: Whats the problem?
<wheels3572> Stormx2:  Yeah I do
<Stormx2> Wait, wrong person
<Stormx2> aqau_inter_fly, whats the problem?
<aqau_inter_fly> When i go to edit partitioin table, it all freezes up and i can't do anything
<adam_> suk
<fowlduck> 1337
<Adam_G> adam_, it should be possible to do a startup script...
<ubuntu> hello :)..! can anyone tell me how do i connect to the internet using my laptops wireless card :S! thanks..!
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: OK, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade lists a lot of 'Depends' but ultimately does not do anything.
<Stormx2> aqau_inter_fly: Lot of people have that problem, I recommend you use the gparted live cd to resize partitions etc, and leave unallocated space where you want the ubuntu installation to create partitions
<Adam_G> adam_, under /usr/share/xsessions/(session name) you can see the name of the scipt your comp executes upon starting
<adam_> adam_g: hows do i do that
<ballpointcarrot> Adam_G: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Hmm.
<Adam_G> ballpointcarrot, thank you so much
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Run sudo aptitude. See if there are any broken packages
<aqau_inter_fly> stormx2: Okay, so then when i got to install ubuntu i just tell it to install on the largest free space?
<ballpointcarrot> Adam_G: it's a bit of digging through the log, but you'll find it.
<Nookie> hi.. i want to create shortcut to one program running with wine.. i have writen command wine /home/me/run.exe but it wont start... what should the command be to start that application??
<Stormx2> aqau_inter_fly: Yep!
<Adam_G> adam_, just use nautilus to go to /usr/share/xessions/(sesssionname) (probably GNOME)
<aqau_inter_fly> Stormx2: where do i get this live cd from?
<Stormx2> aqau_inter_fly: Thats what I had to do with my friends laptop, the ubuntu installer needs work
<Stormx2> aqau_inter_fly: Just google "gparted live cd"
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Define 'broken packages'. How do I find them?
<Adam_G> adam_, open the script in mousepad and find exec=(this is what you want)
<Stormx2> Vilkacis; Should be an option in the menus somewhere
<illatitante> who want help me??????????????????
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Basicly some packages may not have been installed etc
<Stormx2> illatitante: What is your question?
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: Upgradable, New, Installed, Not Installed, Obsolete and Locally Created, Virtual, and then "tasks"
<aqau_inter_fly> Stormx2: I am running windows on that computer also...Is there any way to get a partitioning program (free) that I can run in windows?
<srikanth> can any one tell the cmd how to restore the data from recyclebin .....?
<Stormx2> aqau_inter_fly: partition magic is the best one, pm me ;-)
<adam_> Adam_g:hey im only 14 and im new 2 ubuntu and i hav no idea what a "nautilus" is or what it does
<adam_> or were 2 find it
<Adam_G> adam_, it's the file browser. Like windows explorer
<Stormx2> Vilkacis; Ah I don't know....
<Jack_Sparrow> aqau_inter_fly: Get the Universal Boot CD
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: And I cannot connect to the internet to get new ones.
<adam_> Adam_goh ok i undersatnd
<srikanth> can any one tell the cmd how to restore the data from recyclebin .....?
<tailsfan> Can Partition be copied to a floppy
<tailsfan> Partition Magic*
<Lynoure> srikanth: I'm on kubuntu, not ubunt at the moment, but I'd guess it to have an 'Open in new window' in the context menu.
<Stormx2> hey Jack_Sparrow, did your mum get out of hospital?
<aqau_inter_fly> stormx2: I have to register in order to pm
<XVampireX> adam_, nautilus is the file manager
<Jack_Sparrow> In nursing home
<Jack_Sparrow> THanks for asking
<XVampireX> Well, the desktop enviornment, actually, hehe
<Stormx2> tailsfan: No, its a windows program
<tailsfan> Oh
<mc44> Is there a package that will keep track of total internet traffic that I use?
<phoul> Hey guys
<srikanth> Lynoure, i am askin g about command
<phoul> A friend of mine is installing ubuntu tonight and he has a radeon card
<srikanth> Lynoure, do u know it..?
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: I think it is updating some things, I'll see what happens after that.
<phoul> Is there another driver he can use thats built in?
<phoul> Besides fglrx?
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Otherwise, ubuntuforums.org
<Adam_G> btw, I'm running xubuntu, so if anyone is following along in gnome, correct me if I get a filename wrong...
<ballpointcarrot> phoul: how old is the card?
<lz1gjd> hi, im trying to get my tv out working on ubuntu dapper with xgl working, is it possible to make videos appear only on second screen (tv) ?
<Lynoure> srikanth: a commandline command? I'm not sure such thing exists... especially as if you rm things, they're gone, not in the trash.
<Stormx2> Adam_G: For what, nautilus?
<phoul> radeon 7000 series
<phoul> Thats his card
<Stormx2> phoul: Does the live cd boot / look ok on his display?
<srikanth> Lynoure, there is no cmd to retrive the data?
<phoul> Stormx2 no idea he hasnt booted it
<phoul> Hes using the alt install cd
<elfshadow14> Would anyone know how to put flashplayer on 64bit ubuntu?
<ballpointcarrot> phoul: not enough mem for the livecd?
<Stormx2> phoul: The text-install cd? >.< use the standard install, if the display is right on that it'll definately work after the install
<Adam_G> Stormx2, for example the /xsessions file in xfce is xfce session but in gnome it's just GNOME
<srikanth> Lynoure, Because i use this rm *.* in a folder
<Adam_G> adam_, lemme know when you're at /usr/share/xsessions
<mc44> or does anyone know of any other way I can keep tabs on how much of my internet usage allowance I've used
<adam_> Adam_g: u lost me ages ago
<Stormx2> mc44: Not sure... maybe ask in ##linux
<Adam_G> ok, reply to my PM
<gatekeeper> elfshadow14: I am glad you asked :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ballpointcarrot> mc44: ifconfig
<elfshadow14> thankyou
<gatekeeper> elfshadow14: yw :-)
<srikanth> can any one tell how to retrive the date which is deleted by rm *.*
<ballpointcarrot> mc44: it'll tell you the amount of bandwidth passed through.
<Lynoure> srikanth: rm'd stuff does not even go to Trash, they just get deleted. So looking at the trash can does not help. There are ways to try to retrieve them, but rule one of such operations is not to do disk things on that computer before you get the files...
<adam_> Adam_g: umm wtf a PM?
<poningru_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<mc44> ballpointcarrot, I really need something which keeps a persistent track across reboots
<Lynoure> adam_: that's /msg  for us oldtimers :)
<ballpointcarrot> ah...  don't believe I know of anything that does that.
<mc44> ballpointcarrot, maybe I just shouldnt reboot then :)
<tailsfan> What is the latest version of gstreamer?
<Adam_G> adam_, sorry, I forgot I haven't registered this nick...
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: IT WORKS!
<gatekeeper> poningru_: best way to update is using the update-manager (at least it was the most successfull for me)
<ballpointcarrot> mc44: sounds good in theory; in practice... :)
<Vilkacis> Stormx2: It may stop working and I have no idea if the network works, but I've got GUI!
<BLuNT187> Anyone know how difficult it is to add resolutions in ubuntu?
<aqau_inter_fly> Stormx2: did you get my pm
<DarkProphet> MarcN: so you dont have any idea how I can fix this ?
<pike_> BLuNT187: very easy
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Really?
<tailsfan> !gstreamer
<poningru_> gatekeeper: hehe yeah but helping out another guy help his sister, /me is already running dapper
<Stormx2> Vilkacis: Wow!
<ubotu> I know nothing about gstreamer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BLuNT187> pike: would you be able to assit me? im very new to this
<BLuNT187> i looked at the ubuntu guide
<mc44> ballpointcarrot, in theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice there is
<BLuNT187> but didnt want to ruin anything
<pike_> BLuNT187: what kind of video card do you have ? ati? nvidia? intel?
<gatekeeper> poningru_: ooops just my luck :-)
<BLuNT187> nvidia geforce
<pike_> BLuNT187: wiki.ubuntu.com is a better bet for most things
<BLuNT187> 7800gtx
<ballpointcarrot> mc44: heh... good point.
<BLuNT187> i mean gt
<elfshadow14> Next question is there a easy way to get Nvidia drivers?My friend has kubuntu and says he can go to display and tell it which driver he wants.
<pike_> BLuNT187: dapper or breezy?
<poningru_> still... thanks for the help though
<jrib> !nvidia > elfshadow14
<BLuNT187> dapper
<Adam_G> adam_, you still around
<gatekeeper> elfshadow14: hang on...
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<adam_> Adam_g:yeh i hear
<mc44> also does anyone know how I can change my tab auto complete in xchat from comma to :
<fuoco> is there a web page that shows the versions of packages/apps in ubuntu ?
<Adam_G> adam_, did you get the pm? (if you're in xchat it'll be in it's own tab)
<pike_> BLuNT187: the nvidia installer would be some work but the ubuntu packages are perfectly serviceable
<Lynoure> Does some irc client really do it with /pm ? *curious*
<Imme> But who likes gnomes anyway...
<sharms> mc44: Preferences->Interface->Input box-> Nick completion suffix.
<Adam_G> Lynoure, i don't think so...
<adam_> Adam_g:i have 2 register first
<gatekeeper> elfshadow14: some info here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 would also check out ubuntu forums
<Adam_G> oh. Well, nevermind. Just bear with me
<kbrooks> Lynoure: no
<gatekeeper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Adam_G> open up nautilus, and tell me what folder you're in
<elfshadow14> Thanks
<tailsfan> Is GSteramer a inportant set of files?
<gatekeeper> elfshadow14: ^^^^
<adam_> home
<mc44> sh
<Lynoure> kbrooks: I wonder how it came to be, then... makes me feel positively ancient :)
<ballpointcarrot> tailsfan: yes.  It's the set of files that controls multimedia in Ubuntu (sound/video codecs)
<mjr> tailsfan, for multimedia, pretty much
<mc44> sharms: thanks :)
<Adam_G> adam_, ok, on the left there should be some shortcuts. You're looking for one called "/" or "root" or "filesystem." If there is one, double click on it
<sharms> mc44: np
<kbrooks> Lynoure:  you use /query <person>, then a query window opens up
<adam_> Adam_G:done
<yuriok1> who know hebrew contact me//
<Adam_G> find the /etc folder, and double click there
<tailsfan> anyway on how to upgrade it or is 0.10 the latest?
<jrib> tailsfan: there is no 0.10
<ballpointcarrot> tailsfan: 0.10 is up-to-date.
<ubuntu__> Hello! can anyone help me?
<Adam_G> :(
<jrib> tailsfan: oh gstreamer, thought you meant ubuntu
<ballpointcarrot> ubuntu__: sure, what's the problem?
<Adam_G> ubuntu, ask away
<ubuntu__> I'm using the live CD and i have no idea of how to configure my wireless card
<aqau_inter_fly> does anyone know if its possible to get the Linksys WUSB54GC wireless adapter to work with ubuntu
<aqau_inter_fly> i tried with mepis and slackware with no success
<Jack_Sparrow> aqua is that a broadcom adapter?
<Adam_G> aqau_inter_fly, doesn't look simple: http://www.passivemode.net/updates/2006/5/29/linksys-wusb54gc-linux.html
<mc44> ballpointcarrot: ah there is a package called vnstat which records bandwith usage persistantly. not that I expect you care :)
<aqau_inter_fly> adam_g: o
<Adam_G> yeah. :/
<aqau_inter_fly> adam_g:I've already been to taht site and it didn't work
<Adam_G> I just tried google, maybe there's a simpler howto out there
<ballpointcarrot> mc44: doesn't help me personally, but i'm glad you found something that works :)
<ubuntu__> i can see it on the device manager "BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller" but it says "devide type: Unknown"
<aqau_inter_fly> adam_g:  I will try the passive mode site in ubuntu (installing right now) but as far as i know that only works in debian
<Jack_Sparrow> aqau_inter_fly: Buy a different wireless adapter..
* bagpuss_thecat spots Hoary failing to upgrade to Breezy with the same old ia32-libs error
<bagpuss_thecat> fscking wonderful
<aqau_inter_fly> Jack_Sparrow:  I wish I had money
<Lynoure> kbrooks: Yep, I'm from the good old days of query, but how did it become "pm"? (No, didn't have a technical question, just a jargon question)
<kbrooks> Lynoure: pm = private message
* tailsfan needs to figure out his sound probs
<kbrooks> *smack*
<unmoldable> ubuntu__: can you run ifconfig -a | egrep "^\w" and tell us what it says
<mc44> ballpointcarrot: thanks for the help
<ballpointcarrot> mc44: no prob.
<kbrooks> a query window is a private message, Lynoure
<adam_> Adam_G: r u still there my computer froze so i had 2 restart
<King> Hi again! Good Evening from Helsinki Finland!
<kbrooks> Lynoure: so saying "may i pm you" means "may i open a query window"
<ubuntu__> can you run ifconfig -a | egrep "^\w".......... sorry im totally new to linux, how do I do that
<Lynoure> kbrooks: yes, but. I guess I'm not asking right... As far as I've known, the've been messages or msg or query, is pm from the AIM/ICQ world?
<tailsfan> ballpointcarrot, will having the bad and ugly plugins help with getting sound for ubuntu?
<tailsfan> the gstreamer ones
<unmoldable> get to a terminal, by going to Accessories in the first menu and "Terminal"
<adam_> hey did n e 1 know that im from sydney australia
<dribble> anybody have any suggestions for gapless audio output?
<kbrooks> Lynoure: pm is just an acronym
<ballpointcarrot> tailsfan: bad and ugly ad in the proprietary audio drivers (mp3, windows codecs, avi, etc).  are you having trouble with files, or the card in general?
<kbrooks> Lynoure: it means "private message"
<Orion-Coder> I'm back
<kbrooks> ubuntu__: go to applications > accessories > terminal
<tailsfan> It's giving me errors for whenever I try to modprobe the card
<Lynoure> kbrooks: ok, I'll give up hunting it's origins here. (I've known from the start what it means)
<unmoldable> ubuntu__:once your there, then type at the prompt   "ifconfig -a | egrep "^\w"
<tailsfan> it's a ESS1869 Pnp Audiodrive
<kbrooks> Lynoure: i didnt know the answer to that :-)
<ubuntu__> Okay.. it says: eth0   Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:0F:B0:01:F0:1C                               lo   Link  encap: Local Loopback                       sit0   Link   encap IPv6-in-IPv4
<tailsfan> ubuntu__ next time pastebin it
<ubuntu__> sorry :S hehe...
<Lynoure> kbrooks: You are annoyingly persistently helpful :) Thanks anyway :)
<kbrooks> tailsfan: What?
<adam_> Adam_G: r u there?
<ubuntu__> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:01:F0:1C
<ubuntu__> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<ubuntu__> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<ubuntu__> There it is .. :)...
<ballpointcarrot> tailsfan: can you pastebin the errors?
<pike_> BlueEagle: sorry my connections  pretty laggy see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tailsfan> Ahh hold on
<adam_> if n e one can find out how to get a NETGEAR wireless pci adapter wg311v3 working on ubuntu could they please let me know coz itz friggin hard
<unmoldable> ubuntu__:do you know what kind of card it is?
<Vilkacis> How do I stop ping?
<pike_> Vilkacis: ctrl c
<Vilkacis> I have pinged my gateway, and it is up to 50+ repetitions and ctrl-c does nothing.
<Vilkacis> Ah, there it goes.
<ubuntu__> unmoldable: No idea ..
<pike_> Vilkacis: its usually more like ctrl ccccccc ;p
<unmoldable> ubuntu__: fyi, by pastebin, they meant post the output at:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ubuntu__> uhh :$
<kbrooks> Vilkacis: hint for programs that dont respond with ctrl+c: type ctrl+z, then "kill %1" at the prompt
<srikanth> Vilkacis, press ctrl+c
<Vilkacis> What is the command for figuring out the machine's assigned IP?
<unmoldable> ubuntu__: and then put the address in here(keeps the traffic from getting long)
<SirGrok> Does anyone know how to set the bluetooth pin on my laptop?
<kbrooks> Vilkacis: ifconfig
<tailsfan> unmoldable: I know that already
<tailsfan> I used it before
<kbrooks> OK. all.
<gatekeeper> Vilkacis: ifconfig
<unmoldable> tailsfan: I was explaining that to ubuntu__, he pasted again after you told him that
<DoomStone> Any 1 know where i can get the wow patch for wine 0.9.16, (The guide i'm using uses the link http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=5109  but that site is down atm)
<kbrooks> i'd like to collect a list of the MOST used programs in Ubuntu by you all.
<Vilkacis> OK is there any way to make this NOT the tiny corner of my window? I am logged in under failsafe terminal, and instead of taking the whole screen it takes a tiny 1/5th of the right corner, in tiny text.
<unmoldable> ubuntu__: run "lscpi" in your terminal and past that on the site I gave you
<kbrooks> so give it away, yall! What are your most used programs under Ubuntu?
<tailsfan> Oh sorry :)
<unmoldable> np
<tailsfan> Supertux lol\
<ballpointcarrot> kbrooks: quod libet, GIMP, kate, frozen-bubble
<King> Hello!
<IcemanV9> Vilkacis: ping -c[1-xxx]  <gateway ip> ... -c means how many pings 
<King> Good evening from Helsinki Finland!
<tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18454 this error showed when i did aconnect
<gatekeeper> evening
<tailsfan> and terminal too, still working on ALSA
<adam_> King: whats the time over there
<kbrooks> Let's keep it rolling!
* pike_  is a little dissapointed with wireless support in dapper slackware and freebsd were easier..
<ballpointcarrot> tailsfan: what happens when you sudo modprobe snd-es18xx?
<King> Adam: It's 22:19
<King> I had a bunch of problems earlier with installing Dapper update. I was stuck at Ubuntu 5.10 had lot's of problems, had to re-instal 5.10 twice, it was a mess. Eventually I booted back to XP downloaded Ubuntu 6.06 burned it to a cd, installed and now most of my problems are gone. Well I still have lot to do. Like install ntfs-3g drivers and Jetico Bestcrypt so I can use my NTFS partitions. I used to be hardcore Microsoft fan but now I really love Linux t
<Vilkacis> How do I start an FTP client from a command line so I can log in with my windows machine, save my several gigs worth of music and nuke the linux box?
<King> he more I use it and I really want to ditch XP and use Linux as my main system. I still have a long road to go. Anyway, lotsa questions coming later. Thanks for all the help I've gotten from here over the past two days. LINUX ROX!
<pike_> Vilkacis: you will have to install an ftp server i user vsftpd
<Vilkacis> pike_: Can you instruct how to do that? It had one installed previously, until I decided to 'update' and everything went haywire.
<adam_> King: im from sydney australia and it is 4am over here
* tailsfan thinks of getting Win@k back
<tailsfan> Win2k*
<gatekeeper> King: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/  Windows -> Ubuntu transition guide
<King> adam: your staying up late dude
<adam_> King:meh
<pike_> Vilkacis: to search for a server you can use synaptic or from command line type apt-cache search  ftp.  to install vsftpd typ e" sudo apt-get install vsftpd"
<VKPS2> hello
<tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18455 there's the error
<tailsfan> I think I may have to reinstall ALSA again
<VKPS2> having a problem getting wireless working
<tailsfan> or get rid of /dev/snd/seq folders I created with root
<King> Gatekeeper: Thanks for the link
<VKPS2> ndist-gk has the appropriate driver, but no connection is appearing
<illatitante> why when i try to install ubuntu appear this: could not find kernel /casper/.vml ?????
<ballpointcarrot> tailsfan: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<Vilkacis> pike_: OK, I have installed that. How do I start it? I have winscp376 on my windows machine, it has worked before.
<adam_> if n e one can find out how to get a NETGEAR wireless pci adapter wg311v3 working on ubuntu could they please let me know coz itz friggin hard
<pike_> Vilkacis: after the install type gksudo /etc/vsftpd.conf and edit the config file it will have comments explaining everything then just reboot or  type sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<gatekeeper> King: np :-) created a little home page with some usefull links that you might find usefull as you are going along http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<FunnyLookinHat> adam_, I assume you have searched ubuntuforums.org for the model number?
<VKPS2> ndiswrapper -m says "modprobe config already contains alias directive
<pike_> Vilkacis: er gksudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Vilkacis> I typed that. It carriage returns to a blank line, and then nothing.
<La_PaRCa> Um, I need some help with awk. I need a pattern to match something that is in a variable. How can I do that?
<DoomStone> If i want to chmod a folder and all its subfolders to 777 what is the command for that?
<pike_> Vilkacis: you need to be in gnome
<adam_> Funnylookinhat: yeh i hav been al over the net
<tailsfan> won't work
<illatitante> why when i try to install ubuntu appear this: could not find kernel image /casper/.vml ?????
<trappist> DoomStone: chmod -R rwX foldername, but don't do it.
<Vilkacis> pike_: Nothing but the basic command-line works. If I run Gnome, it brings up a blank 'question' box with nothing in it. I can do nothing but move that box around. If I close it, everything restarts and the box returns.
<DoomStone> It is for my media folder
<tailsfan> It's saying to can't remove /etc/alsa/modutils/0.5
<dribble> anybody on a good music player for gapless audio output?
<Vilkacis> pike_: At this point, I am lucky to have command line with working network.
<DoomStone> as it is now do only the root have access
<trappist> DoomStone: you don't want it writable by everybody in the world, do you?
<dribble> i listen to a lot of live music, with segues between songs and such - the gap in rhythmbox is killer
<pike_> Vilkacis: just install this sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<FunnyLookinHat> adam_, hmm  sorry that's the only place I would know to look..    : (
<DoomStone> hmm no, but to all the users of the pc..
<pike_> Vilkacis: then download a freeware program called winscp on your windows comp
<adam_> Funnylookinhat: k
<Tokeiito> good evening
<trappist> DoomStone: make a group that has access to the directory, add whoever you want to the group, and chown -R root:newgroup foldername
<Vilkacis> pike_: I have winscp.
<Adam-g> adam_, did you see this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176823
<DoomStone> hmm
<Adam-g> adam_, it's from the older version of ubuntu, but it should still work
<illatitante> HELP ME!
<illatitante> why when i try to install ubuntu appear this: could not find kernel image /casper/.vml ?????
<Tokeiito> damaged CD?
<Adam-g> adam_: That also requires you to have the windows driver CD
<illatitante> is the flashdisk
<Adam-g> illatitante, yeah, that sounds like a bad CD
<Adam-g> illatitante, or bad media
<illatitante> isn't a cd
<illatitante> is a flashdisk
<pike_> from command line if you really want plain ftp use nano to edit the file like sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf you have to allow local user login and such
<Adam-g> bad whatever :P
<DoomStone> thx
<illatitante> ok, thanks
<Tokeiito> wtv bad disk image. no file. damaged file
<illatitante> ok
<illatitante> thanks
<illatitante> and now?
<Tokeiito> get new
<illatitante> ok
<adam_> adam-g: yeh iv done thay and it works great but when i shutdown my computer and go back on it later the connection wlan0 has dissapeared 4 no reason
<Adam-g> illatitante, does the comp have a cd drive?
<Adam-g> adam_, I dunno about that
<illatitante> yes, but no a cd writer
<Adam-g> adam_, maybe try asking on the forum... I don't have that card though, so I dunno what else to do :/
<Tokeiito> does anuone now any good article about speeding up Ubuntu Daper?
<NickNolte> is there a way to regenerati .bash_profile file if some script deleted it
<VKPS2> exit
<King> Im using Ubuntu 6.06 I need read and write access fro my windows NTFS hard drives. Is ntfs-3g the best option and is writing to ntfs partitions really safe to do with Linux and third party apps?? <--------
<adam_> Adam-g: i need a program that runs terminal commands on ubuntu startup and then i can get it 2 work do u know n e?
<SWAT> King, you're asking for trouble if you want that
<trappist> Tokeiito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<Adam-g> adam_, you should be able to do a startup script.
<Tokeiito> trappist, thank you
<adamlinuxobjecti> whoa, lots of adams
<King> SWAT: Really? Some people over here earlier recommended that for me...
<adam_> Adam-g:im new 2 ubuntu i switched from windows last week and im not sure how 2 do that
<Adam-g> ok, I'll walk you through it
<SWAT> King, safe useage: use a FAT32 partition for read/writing in Windows and Linux. NTFS writing could screw up your Windows partition. Remember that NTFS is not an open format
<adam_> Adam-g: thanx
<brutopia> can I somehow build packages automatically from sources with apt like gentoo
<Adam-g> first thing, is to go to nautilus and to the '/' folder as before
<void^> King: ntfs-3g is new and now widely tested, don't use it if you value your data
<trappist> brutopia: apt-build
<adam_> Adam-g: done
<SWAT> King, you can write to a NTFS partition using Linux, but I wouldn't call it safe. Use it on your own risk. Don't come crying here if you have data corruption ;-)
<Adam-g> adam_, find the /etc folder and go in there, then the /xsessions folder inside /etc
<King> SWAT: Thanks, maybe I'll change my NTFS partitions to FAT32, though that makes XP a lil slower. How Fast linux writes to FAT32?
<Adam-g> adam_, also, open a terminal
<trappist> King: not terribly slow.
<SWAT> King, FAT32 is commonly supported, it just works. Tip: there are several Windows tools with which you can convert NTFS to FAT32 without data loss
<Flannel> King: ntfs write support is making some headway, you might look into samba or NFS stuff in the meantime
<DarkAudit> haven't run evolution in a while... does it's spam filter still want to check *all* incoming mail, regardless if it's from a trusted mailing list or not?
<adam_> Adam-g: done
<King> Flannel: Yes I've heard about samba
<Adam-g> adam_, then, in the terminal, type "sudo nano /etc/xsessions/startupscript.desktop"
<lophyte> anyone know where I can find a good howto/tutorial on combining Kerberos/OpenLDAP for single sign-on?
<adam_> V wat now
<King> Yeah FAT32 sounds as a good option for the time being. Im just very suprised Linux cant work with NTFS.
<SWAT> Flannel, I guess since King is talking about partitions, we're talking about the same PC. (NFS and Samba are useless)
<flask-> hey is the YouTube volume control widget broken for anyone else?
<aqau_inter_fly> King:  Some distros do work with NTFS
<adam_> Adam-g: wat now
<King> Yeah Im not part of a local network
<Adam-g> ok, go to http://pastebin.ca/93802 and copypaste that into the terminal(BTW, in the terminal paste is cntrl+shift+v)
<trappist> King: reverse engineering a filesystem is *hard* and ntfs is complicated.
<aqau_inter_fly> When i had MEPIS it worked with NTFS
<pike_> dapper will work with ntfs its just not the safest thing to do
<adam_> [Desktop Entry] 
<King> aqua_inter_fly: really. thanks for the info. I like Ubuntu so I'll stick with this one. But it's a releif some distros do work with NTFS. But how hard it can be to port it to ubuntu. <----
<SWAT> Anyone here got experience with Truecrypt and Ubuntu? I'm curious if it works and is safe
<adam_> Encoding=UTF-8
<adam_> Name=Startup Script
<adam_> Comment=this one's called the gnome
<adam_> Exec=/usr/bin/startscript.sh
<adam_> Icon=
<adam_> Type=Application
<gr33npho3nix> ntfs read? or ntfs write?
<SWAT> adam_, don't paste in the channel, use pastebin
<XVampireX> HEY
<hawkaloogie> there's a stable ntfs write driver for fuse. google for "ntfs-3g"
<XVampireX> If you didn't know
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> hawkaloogie completed my sentence
<adam_> adam-g: i clicked on the rong window soz
<XVampireX> statement
<SWAT> NTFS 'stable' driver doesn't mean 'safe'
<adam_> adam-g: done
<hawkaloogie> it's safe, read about it
<XVampireX> SWAT, in this case it does
<Adam-g> ok, now do cntl+X to close nano (yes to save)
<SWAT> Microsoft is known to throw in some weird NTFS flags once in a while. I mean, Samba also needs to work around strange MS kinks
<King> SWAT: Im using Jetico Bestcrypt. It's good it has Blowfish-448 encryption. It's very strong
<Adam-g> once you're in the terminal, type "sudo mousepad /usr/bin/startupscript.sh"
<Enverex> Can you install Ubuntu on a Mac laptop by burning the disc then booting it with the CD in?
<SWAT> King, on-the-fly encryption and 'free' software?
<aqau_inter_fly> Enverex: Yes
<SWAT> Enverex, should work, yes :)
<SWAT> Enverex, join the Ubuntu team
<adam_> Adam-g:sudo: mousepad: command not found
<aqau_inter_fly> Enverex:  make sure you download the power pc iso though
<Adam-g> hmm.
<s_spiff> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Adam-g> Anyone know what the default text editor is for gnome?
<lophyte> gedit
<Adam-g> ok, thnks
<ardchoille> Thank $DIETY for shift+left/right arrow in a text field. Broken mouse :(
<s_spiff> gedit
<dribble> ugh - amarok is not quite up my alley
<King> hawkloogie: I've just heard ntfs-3g is not safe to use as it might be 'stable'. Im chaginf my NTFS drives to FAT32. I hope it doesnt suck big time, I mean the speed in Win XP and in Linux <----------
<Adam-g> adam_: it's "sudo gedit /usr/bin/startupscript.sh" Sorry bout that :P
<SWAT> s_spiff, please don't say such evil things, it scares me
<s_spiff> dribble, using amarok to classify andorganise mp3 or just listen?
<adam_> Adam-g: wat now
<dribble> s_spiff, classify/organize
<s_spiff> SWAT : what did I say?
<Enverex> It's ok, there's just some tit trying to install Ubuntu from INSIDE OSX and wondering why it wont autoplay the disc
<SWAT> s_spiff, you said the a-word
<aqau_inter_fly> King:  are you trying to be able to read NTFS from linux or are you trying to write to it?
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<dribble> s_spiff, i dig it's 'gapless' output.  it's not perfect, but better than rhythmbox in that aspect
<Adam-g> ok, adam_: http://pastebin.ca/93807
<SWAT> Enverex, just completely switch to Ubuntu, you'll love it :)
<s_spiff> swat, haha..why?
<King> SWAT: Jetico Bestcrypt is free for Linux, but I guess it's not open source
<SWAT> s_spiff, because automatix is pure evil and can easily break your system.
<s_spiff> dribble: i would agree on that.
<adam_> adam-g: now wat?
<Enverex> SWAT, Erm, I've been using Linux for years, this was for the benefit of someone else. Dare to insult me by insinuating that I'd buy a Mac! lol
<King> aqua_inter_fly: I need normal read and write access. Without write acces to windows partitions there isnt much fun from Linux for me. <------
<Adam-g> adam_: Whatever you put in for (your script here) will be executed when you log in to the "startupscript" Session
<s_spiff> SWAT, didn't know that. I'm not using it for my DD 64AMD, cuz i don wanna take a risk
<SWAT> King, there are also windows tools that can read from linux partitions and you can read data from your windows ntfs partition in linux. So read/read usually works fine ;)
<s_spiff> last time i used it on my BB i86 , worked fine
<aqau_inter_fly> King:  well never mind...mepis could only read ntfs, it couldn't write to it.
<kbrooks> SWAT: `EU can break your system
<yaaar> word
<SWAT> s_spiff, just please don't advise automatix to anyone, you don't want people to run away from ubuntu because it broke their system, do you? ;)
<mwe> there are windows tools that can write to ext partitions
<adam_> adam-g: so do i just type the comman that i normally command that i normally type in the terminal and that will b exicuted every time i log into ubuntu
<aqau_inter_fly> Okay guys, I was installing ubuntu and the disk partitioner in the setup wasn't working
<aqau_inter_fly> and now i downloaded and burned the Gparted live ce
<aqau_inter_fly> cd*
<SWAT> kbrooks, at least the EU doesn't have software patents and strict rules against encryption software :P
<Adam-g> adam_: almost :P
<aqau_inter_fly> and now My Keyboard won't work with it
<yaaar> so...got a real bummer deal going here. the breaker blew and shut my computer down in the middle of running an update, and now every time I try to start synaptic it tells me there's another instance running.....even after rebooting
<King> SWAT: Yeah reading works fine but what I really need is a good write access to my windows partitions. Otherwise I might as well use XP.
<Adam-g> adam_:when you are in the login screen, click on "sessions" and select the "startup script" one
<yaaar> is there a lockfile someplace or something?
<ubuntu> sorry guys my conection failed.. ehm... my wireless card is broadcom
<aqau_inter_fly> Does anyone know why?
<Adam-g> adam_: *that* one will execute whatever commands you put in there
<Tokeiito> yaaar, there is lock file
<SWAT> King, then you should really use FAT32 or completely switch to Ubuntu :)
<adam_> adam-g: k
<Tokeiito> cant remember where
<s_spiff> yaar? hindi?
<Adam-g> adam_: reason for that is incase I messed something up, that way I don't break the login you know is working :P
<Tokeiito> try to look in /usr/run
<Tokeiito> or /etc/apt/
<mwe> yaaar: /var/run
<Gorlis1> Hi
<King> Hey you long time Linux users, how much do you recommed to give partition space for Linux system files? I keep my personal files elsewhere. <------------
<Adam-g> King, how much to you have to spare?
<adam_> adam-g: were it says bin bash wat do i type there?
<Gorlis1> been trying to install Ubuntu 64 but keeps freezing - tried Live Desktop, Server & Alternative
<Gorlis1> gets to APT Configuration (I think) 40% Scanning Mirror
<Gorlis1> and locks
<Adam-g> adam_: you don't have to worry about that line
<King> SWAT: I change NTFS to FAT32 and see how it work <-------
<goudkov> hi guys, is there a way for me to list system properties like ram type and speed and the bus frequency?
<yaaar> mwe: Tokeiito: i don't see anything in /var/run that looks likely......
<SWAT> King, you don't need to use '<---', it's annoying
<mwe> King: what do you mean? you mean how much space you need besides what you need for you personal files?
<adam_> adam-g: k thanx 4 all that
<Adam-g> adam_ just replace the (your script here) line with whatever commands you want (on seperate lines)
<Adam-g> np
<mwe> yaaar: what's the exact error?
<Tokeiito> yaaar, and what about /etc/apt ?
<SWAT> King, I recommend minimal of 3GB for linux, but if possible >10GB, then you have some 'play space' left
<King> Adam-g: I have allocated about 5 gigs now
<Adam-g> King: That should be enough if your /home folder is on a seperate partition
<yaaar> mwe: "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time. Please close the other application e.g. 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first."
<SWAT> King, should suffice
<Adam-g> I have 7 used, and I have a *lot* of thing sinstalled
<Gorlis1> anyideas?
<mwe> yaaar: sorry. it's /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<King> SWAT, Adam-g: Can I resize partitions in Linux? Can I merge partitions in linux?
<adam_> adam-g: will those command be exicuted in order? or all at once? or ?
<mwe> yaaar: look for that
<s_spiff> SWAT, on an avg, how much space does a properly updated ubuntu DD' system files take?
<kalosaurusrex> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Adam-g> adam_: one after the other
<Adam-g> adam_: yes, in order
<mwe> yaaar: remove it if present
<yaaar> mwe: removed it, still get the same error
<King> Adam-g: Ok moving home folder to another partition
<Adam-g> adam_: as if each newline were an "enter" in the terminal
<mwe> yaaar: what happens if you type sudo apt-get update at a terminal?
<yaaar> mwe: it creates the lockfile again and leaves it there.
<yaaar> waitup
<SWAT> s_spiff, don't know. I've completely switched to Ubuntu and I'm not missing my Windows ;)
<fuoco> ubuntu doesn't provide the latest versions of software that is released ? e.g. NetworkManager in ubuntu is quite behind upstream for example ?
<ardchoille> yaaar: how were you updating, via command line or Synaptic?
<yaaar> mwe: apt-get update works from the terminal...
<adam_> adam-g: thanx lots
<Adam-g> King: make sure your fstab is setup right. But I gotta go, for now
<Enverex> Is it safe to use the "linux-k7" kernel/system pack on a Pentium 4? (it has all the optimisations the K7 Athlons do)
<Bazzi> fuoco: correct
<mwe> yaaar: hmm
<Adam-g> later all
<yaaar> ardchoille: just clicked the updates button on the panel
<fuoco> Bazzi: sorry, but why ? and what's the point ?
<King> Adam-G: By
<King> Bye
<Eduardo-> Anyone looking for a full-time development job in the chicagoland area working with a small 11 person development firm?
<mwe> yaaar: and ps aux|grep synaptics, does it show any process?
<yaaar> mwe: whoa, hang on....apt-get update ran into problems....
<s_spiff> SWAT, no no..i've used a 20gb partition for my ubuntu installtion, wondering if that will suffice a few months down the line, considering the program installs and updates
<yaaar> mwe: no, ps list is free of any apt derivitives
<ardchoille> mwe: touchpad?
<yaaar> mwe: ok, apt-get is telling me i need to run dpkg --configure -a  to fix something...
<SWAT> s_spiff, should suffice a long time. Even if you install extra applications :)
<Vikash> hi friends
<Vikash> i have problem
<Bazzi> fuoco: ubuntu does bugfixes to known stable versions and makes sure software interacts well. new upstream releases are often buggy and break with other software
<mwe> yaaar: yes
<Vikash> relaed to opera browser
<kbrooks> edwards: job advertisements dont belong here
<SWAT> s_spiff, we're talking about OS-space, so I don't count on whatever you download/save on it ;)
<Vikash> it shows broken packages
<homerh_linux> hiya been trying all afternon but i cant get my packages upgraded what ever i try i keep eiing the message E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package bum. E: Unable to lock the download directory  ,ive tryed from the terminal sudo apt-get upgrade but no joy
<mwe> yaaar: do it then. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mwe> ardchoille: yes?
<fuoco> Bazzi: not always, many upstream releases are bugfixing. like all gnome-2.14.x releases...
<Vikash> anybody with opera 9 there
<yaaar> mwe: oh, yeah, it was already running before i mentioned it here
<advant> How do you open a port on iptables, I want export a wxwindows display to my machine?
<Vikash> xli6g can not be installed
<ardchoille> mwe: ps aux | grep synaptics <-- searching for touchpad stuff?
<Vikash> dependencies r not resolved
<smokeyd> Hey all. I've got a problem with openoffice on ubuntu dapper and AMD64 architecture
<mwe> ardchoille: no no. ps aux|grep synaptic should have been, the package manager
<ardchoille> mwe: Ahh
<smokeyd> I've got the most recent update
<Vikash> opera??????????????????????
<Bazzi> fuoco: yes, but bugfixes are usually backported (without version increase though)
<smokeyd> errors can be seen on http://www.copypot.com/200
<PsyBan-> hi
<PsyBan-> How do i make 32-bit programs to work?
<Vikash> opera 9?????????????????
<smokeyd> I guess that openoffice uses a 32bit emulation for some libraries
<L0rd_D4rk> hi all!
<PsyBan-> How do i make 32-bit programs to work? with AMD64
<smokeyd> but that the versions openoffice was compiled with are different from the onse distributed by ubuntu
<SWAT> PsyBan-, 32bit chroot
<Vikash> opera?????????
<PsyBan-> SWAT, how?
<King> Gotta Go. Bye
<PsyBan-> show me documentations
<adam_> tty(all)l
<SWAT> PsyBan-, have never done it before, have a look at the allmighty wiki
<SWAT> wiki.ubuntu.com
<homerh_linux> anyone with any ideas on what i can do ,hiya been trying all afternon but i cant get my packages upgraded what ever i try i keep eiing the message E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package bum. E: Unable to lock the download directory  ,ive tryed from the terminal sudo apt-get upgrade but no joy
<modulus> hi, i'm thinking of installing ubuntu for some good friends of mine, but they're not very geeky so i'm thinking of getting them support as a present. would ubuntu $250 support seem like the right way forward?
<legind> xchat question: how do i get the users in a channel to be on the side, traditional style
<Vikash> anybody has installed opera 9
<Vikash> anybody has installed opera 9
<ardchoille> homerh_linux: are you doing this with sudo or do you have another instance of apt-get or Synaptic running?
<mwe> don't repeat, Vikash
<Vikash> so plz help me
<s_spiff> Vikash: try the forums if u cante get ur solution here dude
<mwe> Vikash: be patient please
<s_spiff> a
<mwe> Vikash: it's working fine here btw
<Vikash> so nobody here has installed opera 9 in ubuntu 6.06
<homerh_linux> yeah with sudo and i dont have anything else running
<Vikash> but it shows me
<s_spiff> Vikash: what error r u getting?
<Vikash> xlib6g dependencies
<Vikash> by synaptic package manager
<Vikash> i installed 9 setup
<Vikash> it runs ..
<s_spiff> so dude... use synaptic to get the xlib6g, mwe correct me if i'm wrong
<Vikash> but installation showed me error
<Arjen> Can anyone tell me WHERE stuff is installed if i run "./configure, make, make install"?
<s_spiff> runs?
<Colloid> is there any way to get openssh's ftp server to chroot users to their home directory?
<Vikash> there is no package with this name
<gnomefreak> iirc its xlib-dev
<smokeyd> Arjen: that depends on the prefix you gave with ./configure
<ardchoille> Arjen: The install dir is dictated by the make and configure files, iirc
<s_spiff> ask mwe or gnomefreak
<smokeyd> if you gave none it is usually in /usr
<mwe> xlib-dev is needed to run opera?!
<smokeyd> with the executables in /usr/bin
<Vikash> ok
<smokeyd> libraries in /usr/lib
<smokeyd> etc
<gnomefreak> mwe: xlib is and no package xlib
<Colloid> is there any way to get openssh's ftp server to chroot users to their home directory?
<Vikash> then why synaptic is not showing this
<gnomefreak> i cant run apt-cache search atm
<Arjen> smokeyd, thanks.
<Stormx2> How do I keep an eye on a file which is constantly being written to?
<fuoco> Bazzi: so no new features in ubuntu for at least 6 months each time ?
<s_spiff> Vikash: probably repo's are not activated in ur options
<ardchoille> smokeyd: Thank you :) That is good to know info :)
<s_spiff> ?
<mwe> I don't have xlibs installed. yet running opera just fine
<gnomefreak> mwe: me too
<modulus> tail
<Bazzi> fuoco: with few exceptions, yes
<smokeyd> shure
<smokeyd> :_
<PsyBan-> How do i make 32-bit Chroot?
<fuoco> Bazzi: arg
<kbrooks> question....
<Vikash> but setup must have showed u error
<gnomefreak> !chroot > PsyBan-
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stormx2> modulus: How do I use it?
<gnomefreak> grrr
<Arjen> smokeyd, any idea how to track down stuff i installed? i installed glib but it's complaining that it found an earlier version instead. how do i uninstall the old one, or more general: how do i uninstall stuff?
<Bazzi> fuoco: seeing how other distributions fail with updates, this seems the right way to do at the moment
<DoomStone> Hmm strange, i know i have installed my nvidia driver right, but i still only get 15-20 fps in wow, in windows do i never come under 60 and i normal lay about 90fps (FULL details, 12kx10k res), but in linux with lowest details and 12kx10x res. how can this be?
<smokeyd> Stormx2: lsof <filename>
<modulus> i'm not sure the right flag i think tail -c file
<mwe> Vikash: I just got the .deb from opera.com and installed it. done
<s_spiff> Vikash: how did you install opera?
<PsyBan-> !chroot PsyBan-
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot PsyBan- - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Vikash> i also did that
<PsyBan-> stupid bot
<s_spiff> via their repo? or the deb package?
<Vikash> and browser opened
<PsyBan-> How do i make 32-bit Chroot?
<ardchoille> Bazzi: Indeed.. this is one reason I switched to Ubuntu
<Vikash> but installer showed error
<warty> ja
<Colloid> is there any way to get openssh's ftp server to chroot users to their home directory?
<Vikash> i was trying from synaptic
<s_spiff> Vikash: try using their repo's.. synaptic will automatically detect the dependencies and download them too.. not sure about this tho.
<mwe> Vikash: I don't know what xlib6g is. I never herd of that
<smokeyd> Arjen: depends on how you installed it. From source? Or through apt-get/synaptic/the ubuntu software tool?
<fuoco> Bazzi: i don't see how upgrading xchat for example can break anything
<Arjen> smokeyd, from source, yes.
<Bazzi> fuoco: upgrading perl can break xchat for example
<Bazzi> or an xchat upgrade can require a perl upgrade which breaks gparted
<Arjen> smokeyd, that is to say, i installed a newer version from source, but it sais it finds an old version instead (though it detects the newer too)
<smokeyd> ok, then it's usually a little difficult. SOmetimes you can doe a make uninstall in the dir with the sourcecode
<smokeyd> but not always. You could manually remove the files
<jote> what happend!!!!!!!!!!
<ardchoille> fuoco: Aint dependencies fun? lol
<Arjen> smokeyd, but glib came with ubuntu, where would i find it?
<mwe> Arjen: don't you think keeping two versions can break?
<patrick_king> heres one for all you lot. i have samba running and sharing, how would i make a user from xp point to the K:/ for their Documents and Settings
<jote> are not
<Arjen> mwe, i'm not planning on keeping 2 versions :)
<legind_> I have two sound cards, one IRQ and one USB, and I'm trying to get multiple sounds to work on both simultaneously, with the USB as the default sound card. can anyone help?
<jote> hello
<DoomStone> My wow only run 15-20 fps (LOWEST details), i know my nvidia drive is installed right, (doomstone@doomstone-desktop:~$ glxgears -printfps -> 51777 frames in 5.1 seconds = 10188.945 FPS), and in windows do i normaly run wow with 60-125fps.
<VoteForPedro> i just installed ubuntu, i think, but it has me at a command line - how do i get into GNOME?
<DoomStone> What can i be doing rong?
<smokeyd> Arjen: type "man ldd" at the console
<smokeyd> that tool could help you figure out which files are used by which program
<fuoco> Bazzi: to that i agree, but not the other way around ...
<pike_> VoteForPedro: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart assuming everything is installed
<Arjen> smokeyd, allright, i'll give it a try, thanks!
<recon0> How can I make something run at login?
<jote> quien habla espanol!!!!!!!!!!
<VoteForPedro> pike_, i'll try thanks
<jote> plice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<modulus> yo
<Bazzi> fuoco: sad thing is it can be any way around. and I've seen it happen, plenty of times.
<ardchoille> !es > jote
<jote> vale!!!!!!!!!!
<smokeyd> but be carefull Arjen
<smokeyd> you don't want to fool around too much with libc, glibc etc
<smokeyd> you can break your pc
<modulus> at least your OS
<mwe> recon0: system>preferences>sessions
<ardchoille> And very easily too, found that out
<recon0> ah.
<jpjacobs> jote, #ubuntu-es ?
<fuoco> Bazzi: does ubuntu install with lvm by default ?
<dcomsa> recon0: or /etc/rc.local
<Bazzi> fuoco: uuuh, I don't think so
<SWAT> jote, and please stop with all the exclamation marks ;)
<pike_> VoteForPedro: did you get an error message?
<smokeyd> anybody know about issues with openoffice on ubuntu dapper and amd64?
<modulus> OO does not compile for amd64 as of yet?
<modulus> at least as of recently
<VoteForPedro> pike_, it asked me for a password, which i put in. then it says "bash: init.d: command not found"
<homerh_linux> hiya still can get synapic to upgrade packages
<smokeyd> modulus: I know. That's why 32bit libs are included with ubuntu dapper
<mwe> linux 64bit applications are not quite mature yet
<ardchoille> VoteForPedro: init.d is a dir
<ardchoille> /etc/init.d
<smokeyd> mwe: OO is not 64bit yet
<smokeyd> it is 32bit
<smokeyd> and ubuntu inclued 32bit emulation
<Enverex> Ok so I've come to the conclusion that the K7 kernel doesn't work on a Pentium4 laptop, Would have been nice if someone had mentioned that, heh.
<DoomStone> My wow only run 15-20 fps (LOWEST details), i know my nvidia drive is installed right, (doomstone@doomstone-desktop:~$ glxgears -printfps -> 51777 frames in 5.1 seconds = 10188.945 FPS), and in windows do i normaly run wow with 60-125fps (Full Details). What can i be doing rong?
<smokeyd> but it seems that the 32bit emulation is a compiled with a different glibc version than 32bit openoffice
<patrick_king> heres one for all you lot. i have samba running and sharing, how would i make a user from xp point to the K:/ for their Documents and Settings
<pike_> VoteForPedro: did you do a server install?
<VoteForPedro> pike_, i cd'd to etc and init.d is not there
<VoteForPedro> pike_, no
<VoteForPedro> desktop
<mwe> smokeyd: If I had 64bit arch I'd still run 32bit linux for now. maybe in a year or so 64bit apps will improve
<smokeyd> patrick_king:  You can change the location of the profile in windows XP somwhere
<modulus> that directory should be there. i think it's safe to say your install is fux0red
<VoteForPedro> i think a package failed, pike_ maybe thats the problem
<pike_> VoteForPedro: what speed is your computer? im just wondering wich desktop you want
<patrick_king> smokeyd: i dont know
<VoteForPedro> pike_, its a late 90's compaq deskpro 2000 with some upgrades - i dont know the proc speed
<pike_> VoteForPedro: ram and cpu?
<smokeyd> patrick_king: see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q214470/
<DoomStone> Can one explain to me what SwiftShader is?
<VoteForPedro> pike_, this is for 5.10 btw, 6.06 wouldn't run
<VoteForPedro> (live)
<smokeyd> patrick_king: and http://www.archive.freeola.com/m.p.w.customize/Cup-location.shtml
<Enverex> Are Pentium4's stuck with the i686 kernel or is there something better?
<modulus> is ram greater than 192mb?
<Warbo> VoteForPedro: Live needs much more RAM than installed
<VoteForPedro> modulus, no 160mb i believe
<dcomsa> tvtime + sb audigy ls = no sound ! any known resolutions?
<pike_> VoteForPedro: the first thing we need to do is enable allyour sources so: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list once in the text editor remove the comment # from all of the urls like #deb and then ctrl-o  to save i believe
<VoteForPedro> pike_, ok
<Warbo> pike_: ctrl-x I think
<homerh_linux> hiya still can get synapic to upgrade packages ,when i try sudo apt-get update i get errors
<Warbo> pike_: That exits, asking to save
<legind> I have two sound cards, one IRQ and one USB, and I'm trying to get multiple sounds to work on both simultaneously, with the USB as the default sound card. can anyone help?
<pike_> VoteForPedro: livecd?
<Warbo> homerh_linux: update updates the lists, upgrade and dist-upgrade download and install packages
<VoteForPedro> pike_, install
<Foobal> Enverex: if the P4 is new enough and has emt64 extensions, fire up the 64-bit kernel. other than that you wouldn'tget very large difference
<VoteForPedro> pike_, live worked perfectly
<homerh_linux> yeah i update the list then try to upgrade packages
<Enverex> Foobal, True. Erm, I'm avoiding 64bit anyway due to too many progs not being compatible
<homerh_linux> but still i get same error E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package bum.
<pike_> VoteForPedro: ok anyway  make changes to that file and then hit whatever key might be ctrl-x to write the changes
<dcomsa> homerh_linux: try sudo apt-get clean
<VoteForPedro> pike_, i dont have a network connection on that comp :?
<VoteForPedro> :/
<dcomsa> homerh_linux: then sudo apt-get update
<Enverex> Foobal, But that's true. I had a massive boost on my desktop but that's probably because I went from 386 to K7-SMP, lol
<homerh_linux> dcomsa ok will do
<Warbo> homerh_linux: Try moving the lists out of /var/lib/dpkg/lists (I think) then updating from a clean slate (move them, don't delete, in case you need to move them back)
<VoteForPedro> pike_, i will by the weekend though, i've got some hardware in the mail
<Foobal> Enverex: not that many. only some multimedia stuff (proprietary codecs, flash) mostly. the situation is getting better slowly
<pike_> VoteForPedro: thats the problem en with the install
<Enverex> Foobal, actually it was emulators (most of them), flash,  some old apps, etc
<VoteForPedro> pike_, it won't run GNOME (or install it) with out a net connection?
<dli> Enverex, amd64 is the future, all x86 cpu will be amd64(x86-64) soon
<pike_> VoteForPedro: maybe the install dvd will but ive never done a desktop install without network connection
<skavenge> i686 is slow as molasses for me on my celeron .. i went back to 386
<homerh_linux> dcomsa tryed that didnt work warbo trying you way now
<Warbo> amd64 has exposed the blatant bias for one architecture that (mostly proprietary) software has. Mac users have known for years :)
<VoteForPedro> pike_, ok ... i dont have a dvd drive on that computer ...
<Enverex> dli, I know
<mwe> the 64bit kernel is plenty stable, right? it's some applications that are not mature isn't it?
<Foobal> mwe: the kernel is as good as it will come
<pike_> VoteForPedro: now way to connect to internet?
<VoteForPedro> pike_, nope, im on a wireless laptop for now
<Warbo> mwe: Most Open Source stuff has cross-platform code, so they can compile for amd64. I think stability issues are only minor, due to lack of testing
<modulus> can ubuntu install from wireless LAN?
<pike_> VoteForPedro: the laptop is xp?
<VoteForPedro> pike_, yes
<rebelfallen> I can't log on to my vncserver. when I run service vncserver restart I get a weird error: Starting VNC server: 1:user1 runuser: user user1 does not exist     but it worked fine yesterday. How can I fix this?
<VoteForPedro> pike_, i dont want ubuntu on this machine :/
<mwe> Warbo: yeah. and annoying stuff like macromedia not providing a plugin for 64 bit, other binary things not avail and so
<pike_> VoteForPedro: you could to connection sharing and plug into the laptop maybe test with livecd
<homerh_linux> warbo  /var/lib/dpkg/lists /var/lib/dpkg/list i get as far as dpkg
<Foobal> It's not Macromedia anymore. It's Adobe and the Flash9 for Linux is in internal testing - and it will come in 64-bit versions too
<pike_> VoteForPedro: need a hub or a crossover cable i think
<Warbo> mwe: At least x86-64 can run x86 code, so lib32 and stuff has a chance
<VoteForPedro> pike_, no cable ... hardware is on the way though ... by the weekend i'll have a connection for it
<mwe> Warbo: yes
<Warbo> homerh_linux: Try /var/lib/apt instead, I may have got confused :)
<pike_> VoteForPedro: good luck :)
<VoteForPedro> pike_, thanks for the help ... so just to make sure ... it has to have a connection to update so it will completely install?
<Shak-> are there any proxycap tools for linux? (one that is gtk supported maybe?)
<mwe> Foobal: well that's good news
<Warbo> homerh_linux: Just checked and it is /var/lib/apt. Keep the lists directory there, just move the contents out
<homerh_linux> ok will do warbo
<dcomsa> no sound in tvtime! any known resolutions?
<salamoun> Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80
<mwe> Foobal: did adobe buy flash?
<neg_> hey
<salamoun> i hate when it does this :(
<Warbo> dcomsa: I found TV card support hit-and-miss. The best I managed with my PCTV was black and white
<Foobal> mwe: yeah
<neg_> any of you ever installed NTPV?
<mwe> oh
<modulus> ja, flash is adobe's now
<mwe> that must have cost a fortune
<VoteForPedro> macromedia is adobe's now
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me I am trying to install Dapper and I am confused at the partitioner spot
<modulus> i think macromedia was in deep s*** (not sure of swearing policy here)
<neg_> hello pls?
<mwe> next M$ will buy adobe :)
<dcomsa> Warbo: the image is fine, but i get no sound whatsoever
<pike_> weewhat spot?
<kbrooks> modulus: see "!language"
<rebelfallen> no one knows how to get vncserver running again? It was working fine before
<Warbo> wheels3572: I am guessing you have Windows XP installed?
<modulus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wheels3572> Warbo: Yes I do lol I am at the prepare partitions section
<homerh_linux> warbo cant move anything not even with sudo nautilus
<wheels3572> pike:  I click the on the 20gb unallocated space that's no problem
<Warbo> homerh_linux: "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/* /some/temporary/location" doesn't work?
<wheels3572> from there do I click on new or forward
<confrey> hi eveerybody
<Warbo> hi
<JUDGE_> hello all.. quick question..
<neg_> need help install NTPV PLS
<Warbo> wheels3572: How much RAM do you have?
<wheels3572> think 256
<JUDGE_> Is there a knowledgebase for when the live cd detects your network and works great, but after the install .. the network is not found?
<mwe> JUDGE_: ask it now or it wont be quick :)
<pike_> wheels3572: you need at least two partitions one for swap and one for /
<confrey> anybody using ekiga? there are somthing I don't understand
<wheels3572> Right
<Warbo> wheels3572: OK, I am actually unfamiliar with the graphical installer, but I have installed loads of times manually :) I would make a new partition which is 512MB
<technel> Ok, when I do: find ./ -name *.swp it shows like 10 listings. But when I do: rm -r *.swp it says there is no such file or directory *.swp. Does rm not allow *?
<wheels3572> but it will create one when it does the partition formatting
<santa99> hi guys how can i reinstall grub on the ubuntu Dapper live cd ?
<rebelfallen> http://pastebin.ca/93856
<Warbo> santa99: sudo grub-install /dev/devicename (like hda or something)
<Warbo> wheels3572: Format that partition as "swap", then use the rest of the disc as "/"
<mwe> !grub > santa99
<homerh_linux> warbo i think thats killed everything now
<wheels3572> ok
<Arjen> This rules.
<Stormx2> Arjen: what, ubuntu? ;)
<Kibou> technel: find searches recursive and 'rm -r' doesn't do what you think it does
<Arjen> Stormx2, Hell yeah! :)
<gatekeeper>  on windows i have got options to clean print nozzles etc, can you do that on linux, and if so where would I find it folks?
<Warbo> homerh_linux: I've just screwed it for you? Oops, better move them back :)
<Stormx2> Arjen: Totally agree
<homerh_linux> lol
<Arjen> What's the quickest way to fire up a command line? Using the "start menu" seems cumbersome.
<Shak-> is it possible to setup working file associations for wine programs?
<technel> Kibou,  -r, -R, --recursive              remove directories and their contents recursively .. ?
<Tokeiito> what a **** is procesors speedstep?
<mwe> nah. nobody here likes ubuntu
<Shak-> Arjen: pop the terminal icon to the desktop
<Warbo> homerh_linux: I remember someone having a similar problem. I forgot what they did, maybe some obscure APT option or something
<Arjen> Shak-, no keyboard shortcuts?
<dcomsa> Arjen: use keyboard shortcuts
<Arjen> dcomsa, How?
<erUSUL> technel: 'find ./ -name *.swp | xargs rm' (proceed with care)
<technel> Arjen, Drag it to the little quick launch bar
<modulus> speedstep can change the speed of the processor dynamically depending on load, useful for laptops
<Kibou> technel: yes.. you can remove directories and it's content but it doesn't search recursive for your string
<Warbo> Tokeiito: Laptops can have their processors run slower to save power and get rid of heat
<dcomsa> system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Arjen> Sweet! Thanks!
<jvai> arjen, just make a desktop shortcut, of cmd.exe
<Tokeiito> i see
<Tokeiito> thnx
<dcomsa> you will find there "Run a terminal"
<mwe> or find -name .swp -exec rm {} \;
<Arjen> Do you guys use Konsole or another command line tool?
<gatekeeper> Arjen: put the cli app in your pannel
<Imme> But who likes gnomes anyway...
<jvai> in gnome it's called "terminal"
<Warbo> Arjen: I use Gnome-Terminal when I can be bothered, but Xterm is more accessible in my set up (E16, right at the top of the menu)
<jvai> i like gnome
<Shak-> is it possible to setup working file associations for wine programs?
<jvai> it's da boomb
<Kibou> or find ./ -name *.swp | xargs rm
<cpk1> Arjen: if you find the command line program in the start menu you can right click it and there should be an option to add a shortcut
<homerh_linux> warbo thanks anyway
<Warbo> Shak-: I think you can give WINE programs command line arguments, so you could send them the file you want to open.
<mwe> find ./ is the same as just find
<Arjen> Thanks everyone who answered, I got it. :)
<dcomsa> homerh_linux: did you try to google the whole error?
<JUDGE_> anyone experienced a working network with the live cd and then a broken network after install using Dapper?
<Kibou> mwe: no shit
<azureal> hi, my friend is trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, but he's having trouble doing it through the popup icon in the system tray
<mwe> or find .
<Shak-> Warbo: well right now I just set "open with" to wine /path/to/program.exe and it isnt working too well
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. A few weeks ago I ran wine for some reason, and then I thought I closed it. Additionally I recently ran VMWare Server Console. I exited that a few days ago. I only just noticed (due to bad performance) that both were still running using about 30% CPU each! I closed using kill command and now CPU is 2-3%. How can I ensure both apps close properly when I exit them in future?
<King> Hello. Good evening from Helsinki Finland
<azureal> says there's a network prob
<Warbo> Shak-: I have noticed that the "open with" command isn't particularly nice though, so you may need to make a script to act as a wrapper
<DoctorMO> damn it, my friends sound system has died again,
<homerh_linux> no will do dcomsa
<DoctorMO> how can I figure out whats wrong?
<dcomsa> homerh_linux: but leave out the package name
<tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18456 there is a updated ALSA error when modprobing
<Shak-> Warbo: never done that before, how would the script execute upon detecting a file type
<Guest477> what is the internet super server? anyone know?
<King> No more first time her today ;) Im back with new questions
<homerh_linux> hehe i would have done anyway  ,homer but name not nature
<DoctorMO> I really want to choose which is the default sound card, since it now support hios usb sound devices they've stomped all over his sound card
<Warbo> Shak-: You can set the Open With program as your script (a script just starts with "#!/bin/bash" then whatever commands you would give it in a terminal). I do not know how to accept command line options (such as files) with a script though
<tailsfan> ballpointcarrot: you here still :)
<ahzid> argh D:
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. A few weeks ago I ran wine for some reason, and then I thought I closed it. Additionally I recently ran VMWare Server Console. I exited that a few days ago. I only just noticed (due to bad performance) that both were still running in the background (running top revealed this to me) using about 30% CPU each! I closed using kill command and now CPU is 2-3%. How can I ensure both apps close properly when I exit them in future?
<neg_> helppppppppp
<Stormx2> aww man,
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dcomsa> DoctorMO: go to System->Preferences->Sounds
<modulus> kill seems easiest way?
<Stormx2> Serpentine thinks all my tracks are 20 minutes long because i rip to V0
<confrey> I try again : anybody using ekiga? I tied to subscribe for a sip address, but nobody reply to me
<ahzid> i tried running the ubuntu installer earlier, first linux distro and all that
<dcomsa> DoctorMO: at the bottom you will se "Default sound card"
<gizmo_the_great1> modulus: yes, but I thought a Linux app would close itself properly. Having to use kill is a bit 'Windowsy'
<larry123> hi, installed ubuntu on VAIO wide screen laptop, NVIDIA video card, looks fine, but when i type URL in the firefox address bar and move the cursor back (to the beginning of the URL in the address bar) i see remainings of the cursor, like cursor symbol (vertical line) is not erased and cursor is not positioned correctly. any ideas ? thanks
<ahzid> blah blah blah, everything installs fine and then just towards the end something about xserver not running properly comes up
<piwi> hi there! I was wondering, where can I edit the file synaptic uses to get the updated apps from? I generated mine with source-o-matic webpage but some of them are dead and its boring to have this error message all the time
<modulus> gizmo_the_great1: the app behaves how it wants, it's probably on so as if you want to use it again.
<Warbo> gizmo_the_great1: WINE has a tendancy to remain open, especially it's server type things. I always have to kill them in the system monitor. You caould make a little script which "kill -s KILL `pidof whatever`" then run that after closing apps
<DoctorMO> dcomsa: great but I'm logged in remotly via ssh
<ramvi> I had Compiz working. But it stopped working and now glxinfo is respondig with direct rendering: No. I dpkg xserver and choose flgx, but I still get No direct rendering. What's wrong, and more importantly; how do I fix it?
<dcomsa> DoctorMO: :)
<DoctorMO> play returns: sox: Failed writing /dev/dsp: Unable to reset OSS driver.  Possibly accessing an invalid file/device
<DoctorMO> but this machine is alsa driven
<Arjen> How to upgrade MySQL?
<Warbo> ramvi: Try "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<kbrosnan> larry123, known Gecko (Firefox core issue)
<cpk1> piwi: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gizmo_the_great1> thanks Warbo and Modules. Yes, they were both 'server' type instances. Bizarre how they were using so much resource though as idle apps. I will just kill them in future. cheers
<ahzid> so i switch it off, back on again, try again, same problem. try running the safe graphical thing, and then it refuses to talk to my monitor
<piwi> cpk1: cheers
<larry123> kbrosnan: any fixies ?
<ahzid> any way i can just easily get this installed? the disk is fine
<MarcN> Arjen: before you attempt, use mysqldump for all your important databases.
<ramvi> Warbo, that didn't respond anythibng
<ramvi> anything
<phunkalicious> how do i report a bug :|
<mwe> Warbo: yes I noticed wine not quiting properly as well
<Arjen> MarcN, nothing in it yet, so no worries :)
<phunkalicious> i just loaded a .m3u playlist and rhythmbox died :/
<tailsfan> DId anyone gte my pastebin addy, cause I'm trying to set up my sound card and it gave me that error
<tailsfan> any sugeestions
<kbrosnan> larry123, no wait for version 2 or 3 i think one of those has the fix for that issue
<DoomStone> Dose any 1 here run wow with higer then 25 fps?
<cpk1> Arjen: apt-get should just update if there is one available it hink?
<MarcN> Arjen: what are you trying to upgrade from/to?
<larry123> kbrosnan: Firefox 2 ?
<ahzid> D: anyone?
<xarq> is it easy to transfer files over bluetooth?
<kbrosnan> larry123, due out some time mid-september
<ramvi> Warbo, should it respond anything?
<Arjen> cpk1, MarcN, apt-get update doesn't update, but i seem to be at 5.0, and I want to goto 5.1...
<modulus> dist-upgrade?
<Warbo> ramvi: If nothing happens then it has worked, otherwise you will get an error
<larry123> ... and  another question - dual screen support on my laptop. is it possible with Ubuntu ?
<cpk1> Arjen: i thought 5.0 was the latest? thats what i have...
<MarcN> Arjen: mysql 5.1 isn't in dapper
<ramvi> ah, thanks! :)
<MarcN> Arjen: nor is it in production stage yet.
<Warbo> ramvi: That loads the driver, so the driver is apparently working
<saiko> why gFTP is crashing so hard and with no reason at all ?
<Lobster> n8
<Arjen> MarcN, It's not?
<mwe> Arjen: I don't think there is a .deb for the 5.1 beta mysql
<ahzid> please help =/
<larry123> i mean connect external display and use it as as extended screen
<cpk1> ahzid: does it install fine and then when you try to boot up for the first time you have a problem?
<mwe> Arjen: I installed the binaries from mysql.com
<ahzid> no, it's on the install, or, er, at 100% it breaks
<Arjen> That would explain, i guess, heh!
<DoctorMO> dcomsa: can you choose different input / output devices not just which sound card is default? like I want default input to be from a usb sound device but output through the sound card?
<mwe> Arjen: it's not stable, you know?
<neg_> NTPV ANYONE INSTALLED?
<jvai> hey does the ubuntu file system ever gets defragged/
<ahzid> when the bar thing on the graphical install fills up, anyway
<DoctorMO> jvai: doesn't need to
<HedgeMage> jvai: doesn't need it
<Warbo> jvai: It automatically rearranges itself in the RAM
<kbrooks> neg_: CUT THE CAPS. We can read lowercase as well
<dcomsa> DoctorMO: sorry, don't know the answer
<jvai> yes!.. ty.. no more
<MarcN> Arjen: mysql-server in dapper is v5.0 (5.0.22-ubuntu6.06)
<jvai> sounds nice
<Arjen> mwe, no biggy, somehow it got in my mind that it needed upgrading, but apparantly not :)
<mwe> um all file systems suffer from fragmentation
<piwi> cpk1: what does 'hit' mean when synaptic browses repos for updates?
<divineomega> Hi all. Trouble installing Dapper, every time I do so my XP partition is corrupted. I receive a BSOD 'unmountable_boot_volume'.
<neg_> kbrooks, ntpv pls help me
<xarq> does pand allow a bluetooth device to get internet access through an ubuntu machine, or is it the other way around?
<Warbo> mwe: Ext3 for example only gets fragmented when it is over 90% full, since there is not much elbow room to rearrange the data
<mwe> Arjen: trust me unless you desperately need check constraints or sth, don't do it
<Administrator> Hi
<MarcN> xarq: I was messing with that today.  pand typically on the gateway ubuntu system.
<larry123> i guess TwinView should do the trick
<larry123> thanks
<divineomega> I've tried chkdsk in Windows Recovery Console, but it reports there are unrecoverable errors.
<divineomega> Any ideas?
<mwe> Warbo: so you actually saing it is defragmenting itself all the time?
<MarcN> Administrator: did you wander in from #mswindows? ;-)
<Arjen> mwe: i won't thanks
<jvai> i shall never let my hard drive get even up 70 % full
<Warbo> divineomega: Is this after shrinking Windows, or was it small enough to begin with?
<piwi> can someone send me his sources.list file please? Mine is fucked up :(
<Hieu> Oh probably.
<ahzid> D:
<divineomega> Warbo, I tried both methods.
<mwe> Warbo: beceause fragmentation is unavoidable unless you defrag
<Warbo> mwe: Basically. The same way that floppy disks don't get written to until you unmount
<divineomega> Same efect
<Hieu> I'm currently trying to install ubuntu on my other system but it seems to lock up when it gets to the language-pack-en-base... :(
<spinelli> j/ ubuntu
<spinelli> j/ #ubuntu
<EvanCarroll> Are we having problems with security.ubuntu.com today
<Hieu> Tried desktop and alternative same thing.
<dcomsa> piwi: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tsume> hyey
<tsume> anyone used opera yet?
<mwe> Warbo: so ext rearanges everything when you delete sth? are you sure about this?
<tsume> opera 9 with ubuntu 6.06
<divineomega> Anyone?
<tsume> its friggen awesome, but there is some problem I'm running in to. I can't get the spellchecking to work, even though I've aspell installed
<MystaMax> tsume, im using it now
<cpk1> piwi: I have no idea what "hit" means i usually just apt-get everything, the source-o-matic link should give you working repos though
<ahzid> ok, i'll ask again, my ubuntu install goes to 100%, says something about graphical xserv not running properly, then goes crazy. it's my first linux install, so when it goes to plaintext i fail
<jvai> it seems like ubuntu loads as a virtual file system, what exactly is that?
<tsume> MystaMax: is "Check spelling" available in the menus for you?
<piwi> cpk1: but it didnt :( Im gonna regenerate it
<tsume> MystaMax: Its in the Edit menu
<cpk1> piwi: you in us? using dapper?
<Warbo> mwe: Files don't get directly written to disk, they are saved in the RAM, then after the kernel checks for a sensible arrangement of files they get saved. The area in RAM is dynamic, so it doesn't get in the way of RAM needed by programs
<Zooliegsm> hello all
<ramvi> Warbo, Hi again. I still get no direct rendering :(
<MystaMax> tsume, yep it sure is
<ahzid> it's the amd64 install, and my processor can support it, so i can't see why stuff is going wrong
<xarq> MarcN: you mean, pand allows your ubuntu box to be a gateway to bluetooth devices?
<MystaMax> tsume, but its greyed out?
<Warbo> ramvi: What is your card? Some have problems with Fglrx
<cpk1> whats the xserver error?
<Zooliegsm> i played a movie first time....with totem i got very pixelized pics,and with etc kaffeine or gxine i got smooth and nice pics like in windows....whats the problem with totem?
<tsume> MystaMax: yeah, its greyed out because its disabled :)
<tsume> MystaMax: try going to an input box and checking it
<ahzid> it says something about not running, or not being able to run
<Hieu> I'm wondering if anyone could offer suggestions. My ubuntu installation won't complete. Keeps stalling on language pack...
<Arjen> Grr... How to get my mysql version number?!
<MarcN> xarq: bluetooth device -> ubuntu -> internet      Google for ubuntu bluetooth howto    there are a bunch out there.
<ramvi> Radeon 9600 mobility I think
<ramvi> Warbo,  Radeon 9600 mobility I think
<tsume> MystaMax: even to select text and right click, it should be there
<PsyBan-> Im making 32-bit CHROOT
<mwe> Warbo: yes I understand that. but it's just hard for me to imagine that it complete cures the fragmentation problem. it might reduce it though and what not and this is off topic ;)
<tsume> or right clicking even
<PsyBan-> can anyone help
<MarcN> Arjen: dpkg --list|grep mysql-server    or use mysql client to connect to a mysql server
<dcomsa> Hieu: check cd for errors
<PsyBan-> Im making 32-bit CHROOT can anyone assist me?
<ramvi> Warbo, but it did work...
<King> Good evening from Helsinki Finland
<King> I recently installed Ubuntu and im strongly concidering making it my main system. Im really fed up with XP and Microsoft, even though I used to be a hardcore fan. I had a bunch of problmes with Ubuntu 5.10 ended up re-installing 5.10 twice. Eventually booted to XP downloaded Ubuntu 6.06 burned it to a cd installed and now most of my problems are gone. I still have a lot to do and different alternatives to concider. I was going to use ntfs-3g drivers to
<King> read and write my XP NTFS partitions. Well that didnt work because of Linux writing capabilities to NTFS doesnt exist. There are workarounds but data loss is a very likely to happen. OK. Then I concidered changing my NTFS partitions to FAT32 couse that works with Linux. Well, that's the worst option for Win XP and writing speed to FAT32 from Linux isnt the best. So here I am stuck again with problems. What to do? Im thinking of backing up all my data. R
<King> esizing partitions. Maybe re-installing Ubuntu 6.06 and re-install XP so that I get all my files to Linux and use Win XP as secondary operating system in a smaller partition. Is burning cd/dvd's from Ubuntu safe? Will it loose some of my data? Im reading it from NTFS and burning it in Linux. Other options to concider? Thanks for reading ;) <-----------
<Hieu> Checked CD for errors. there is none.
<tsume> MystaMax: something is messed up :) Perhaps it isn't doing it right
<pike_> King: good god
<ahzid> blargh, i give up.
<tsume> King: we are mostly on 80x80 consoles over ssh, never do that again
<Hieu> lol
<Warbo> ramvi: I know my card doesn't work with fglrx (Radeon 9200), and I have heard of problems with Radeon 7500, so I am not sure of the extent. You could try the DRI drivers, check dri.sourceforge.net to see if your card has 3D support
<King> pike_: ;)
<PsyBan-> Im making 32-bit CHROOT can anyone assist me?
<Arjen> MarcN, Thanks again. :)
<Warbo> ahzid: You say you are lost on a CLI?
<tuxtux> ciao
<analogkid_> yo
<ahzid> er, sorry, what? D:
<Warbo> !cli
<advant> How do you open a port on iptables, I want export a wxwindows display to my machine?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tsume> MystaMax: perhaps I'll just try the tarball :)
<Warbo> ahzid: That?
<cpk1> ahzid: kind of hard to help with such a generic error ;)
<bunta> Hey folks, having problems with viewing video files in Swiftfox
<bunta> I've installed mplayer and its firefox plugin :S
<MystaMax> tsume, i just tested it on the joomla forums, and it worked
<ahzid> i'm not too sure what you mean, sorry D:
<ramvi> Warbo, but I need fglrx for compiz?
<Zooliegsm> i played a movie first time....with totem i got very pixelized pics,and with etc kaffeine or gxine i got smooth and nice pics like in windows....whats the problem with totem?
<Warbo> ahzid: Because I would suggest using the alternate CD, but that is completely text-based :) (with menus though)
<azureal> or open it through right-click-->XShells-->Xterm (fluxbox)
<ahzid> well, er, it's my first time so i'm a bit lost without colors and the like :p
<eigenlambda> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Warbo> ramvi: You need 3D support, either through fglrx or through DRI
<Ribs> Zooliegsm: totem uses the gstreamer backend by default... I guess gstreamer isn't liking your set-up very much
<eigenlambda> ...how to generade modules.dep?
<Ribs> Zooliegsm: You can switch to the xine backend by installing the totem-xine package. The other two media players you mentioned also use a xine backend
<ramvi> Warbo, thanks!
<cpk1> ahzid: what kind of nvidia card?
<ahzid> but yeah, the install goes fine until the end, it just goes weird
<Warbo> ramvi: I can use Compiz fine (well, apart from the bugs Compiz has) using DRI on my card, but 3D support only works on older cards, I am not sure how high the support goes
<ahzid> i use a nvidia nforce 4 chipset
<eigenlambda> ??
<ahzid> but my card is an ati radeon x800 _
<eigenlambda> so, a while ago, depmod failed for some reason.
<eigenlambda> so, apparently, now there's no modules.dep
<cpk1> ahzid: oops thought you said you had nvdia
<Zooliegsm> Ribs thx....i will install totem-xine pack,but there is no way to get some gstreamer config or find out whats its problem?
<cpk1> ahzid: linux and ati dont play nice together =\
<Warbo> ahzid: Honestly, the text-mode installer is just like the graphical one, but with a hell of a lot fewer pixels :)
<ahzid> i never remember saying i had anything D:
<eigenlambda> how can i generate it?
<Ribs> Zooliegsm: maybe. I'm not an expert on gstreamer, so I can't help you with that one personally.
<cpk1> Warbo: can you run the installer from console?
<Zooliegsm> Ribs thx anyway!
<Ribs> You're welcome :)
<Warbo> cpk1: You can use debootstrap, but that's about as advanced as it gets. The proper installer is built into the alternate CD and auto-runs
<mboso> is it possible to install ubuntu on a debian system, without wiping out all my info. i.e. just doing an dist upgrade or something like that...
<ahzid> i'll try the text installer, warbo, but would that work any better?
<Warbo> mboso: You would be best of seperating your files on a seperate /home partition
<ahzid> and is it noob friendly?
<cpk1> Warbo: wondering if he changed runlevel if he could run the installer from console without xserver running
<jrib> kalosaurusrex: fsdriver works well
<mwe> Warbo: as far as I can tell you get the bonus of better error messages as well, using the text-mode installer
<jrib> kalosaurusrex: please ignore that :)
<Warbo> ahzid: I have heard of lots of problems with the graphical installer
<eigenlambda> modules.dep died, how do i recreate it?
<cpk1> ahzid: tab is your friend in terminal
<Arjen> Warning, another newb-question. How come "apt-get install apache" exits with this error: "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"? :s
<Warbo> mwe: As with anything run on the command line :)
<cpk1> Arjen: apache running?
<kalosaurusrex> jrib: hmm? lol
<mwe> Warbo: heh, yes
* gatekeeper has a linux tip to the question I just asked :-) install escputil, for a nozzle check escputil -P <your printer> -n for nozzle clean escputil -P <your printer> -c
<Arjen> cpkl, errrr...
* pike_ grubles about solaris
<Warbo> gatekeeper: That specific to a certain make of printer?
<Arjen> cpk1, how do I make sure?
<eigenlambda> [daesotho@Pavel:~ ^_^] $ sudo depmod
<eigenlambda> Password:
<eigenlambda> Segmentation fault
<ahzid> so, yeah, i just run the alternate installer and follow the menus, right?
<eigenlambda> why does depmod like to segfault without telling you whats wrong?
<Warbo> ahzid: Yeah
<cpk1> Arjen: /etc/init.d/apache stop
<gatekeeper> Warbo: epsons mainly I think, don't know what else it will work with I have a C62
<cpk1> as sudo
<ahzid> should i make my windows partition bigger?
<rebelfallen> What is the easiest way to get all of my data from Fedora to Ubuntu? I am switching my OS but I want to keep my data (like email and such)
<Warbo> gatekeeper: OK, I doubt my Lexmark will work then, since even the driver install was labourious
<Arjen> cpk1, no proccess found
<ahzid> i shrunk it a bit earlier so i could install linux on another one, still has 5 gigs left
<Florob> eigenlambda: because programs that segfault never tell you what's wrong (sad truth)
<Warbo> rebelfallen: Make a /home partition and don't format it later
<eigenlambda> Florob: lol prolly
<mwe> Warbo: I don't know if I'm having and OCD about the fragmentation problem, but how does it avoid fragmentation of ever growing files like log files, do you know?
<rebelfallen> oohhh smart
<eigenlambda> so like... what am i supposed to do about this?
<Zooliegsm> oh,another q
<eigenlambda> w/e im rebooting randomly
<eigenlambda> lata
<cpk1> Arjen: you are doing apt-get as sudo right?
<Zooliegsm> how can i choose the default player example for mp3? or avi?
<Arjen> cpk1, Yes, not that n00bish! :)
<cpk1> and synaptic/adept is closed?
<Warbo> mwe: I'm not really an expert, but I think the way it rearranges files must take that into account. If you ask me any more I will just reply with "Because of inodes, stupid" :)
<gatekeeper> Warbo: you could try it or google escputil for more info, worst come to the worst, doesn't work you uninstall it
<Arjen> cpk1, Yes.
<Florob> eigenlambda: sudo gdb depmod then run then bt and then file a bug ;)
<mwe> Warbo: yeah :)
<gatekeeper> Warbo: nothing ventured, nothing gained
<Warbo> gatekeeper: It's not actually my printer, it's my Dad's. He couldn't get it running (Lexmark Z25) so he bought a Dell off eBay. Turns out the Dell was a rebranded Lexmark :)
<spinelli> j/ #ubuntu-br
<Arjen> cpk1, "dpkg: error processing apache (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1", does that help?
<Zooliegsm> 	how can i choose the default player example for mp3? or avi?
<Sh33p> how easily does ubuntu network with a windows machine? i have an internet connection on another PC which is shared, so i access the net through that. can i still do that if i have ubuntu here?
<yggdrasil> darnit, can somone help me control junk in evolution email client? ive got both boxes checked under preferences , mail preferences, junk mail. but i jsut keep gettign a ton. tbird learned after about a week and this just doesnt seem to be learning at all ... ?
<LjL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: Right click the file>Porperties>Open With
<gatekeeper> Warbo: uggh I originally had a lexmark but it was too expensive on cartridges so I offloaded it
<mwe> Sh33p: very easily
<cpk1> Arjen: apt-get -f install help?
<Warbo> gatekeeper: Just got a DIY refill kit and it seems to work pretty well
<yggdrasil> sh33p yep just use that as your gateway.
<gatekeeper> Warbo: think mine was Z25
<Sh33p> thanks :)
<gatekeeper> Warbo: cool :-)
<ahzid> alternate install cd is the text based one, right?
<Warbo> ahzid: Yep
<Zooliegsm> Warbo i got that,but for my girlfriend its too "dfficoult".so i need to make bmp the default for mp3....how van it possible?
<ahzid> okay, and just so i know, should i go for 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Florob> yggdrasil: do you have one of the spam plugins activated and spamassasin or bogofilter installed (I remember hearing that the spam filter were actually bogus a the moment because neither spamassasin nor bogofilter are installed by default, but I though that was fixed in dapper...)
<ahzid> i have the stuff to run 64, but i've heard bad things (lol wine)
<Sh33p> how long does it take launchpad to email me so i can order ubuntu?
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: That's the only way really for GNOME. KDE has an application in the Konqueror settings which sets every filetype at once
<yggdrasil> florob iin apt-get bogofilter and it says installed and under plugins its listed. and yes spam assasin is checked.
<Arjen> cpk1, it somehow worked, i didn't use -f though
<cntb> Sh33p order ubuntu ?
<Arjen> cpk1, thanks anyway!
<yggdrasil> florob i wonder if theres a config for bogofilter ?
<mboso> Warbo: I have my files in a separate /home partition. can i leap from debian to Ubuntu without destryoing my data? i'll back up anyway, just curious.
<cntb> download and burn maybe Sh33p
<Zooliegsm> kk thx
<cello_rasp> how do i mount an ISO?
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: You realise that the radio button at the side sets the default, right?
<Florob> yggdrasil: umm... you have the spamassasion plugin checked and bogofilter installed?
<cpk1> Arjen: it might have been the --configure
<wheels3572> Do all options work on the live CD ?
<yggdrasil> florob yes
<LjL> !tell cello_rasp about iso
<Florob> yggdrasil: how about checking the bogofilter plugin or installing spamassasin ;)
<ahzid> anyway guys, thanks for your help :)
<Sh33p> haha... i'm from the home of Ubuntu... South Africa... living in the kingdom of the Zulu... and i have a 1GB cap on my connection... do downloading is out :(
<Warbo> mboso: Usually. The only other stuff you might want may be in /usr/local or /etc. If you needed to reconfigure something for example then save the config files to /home to keep them safe
<cpk1> ahzid: we dont know if it will work yest =p
<yggdrasil> florob yes they are checked .. and have been for the last 2 weeks
<pike_> cello_rasp: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /directory/iso /mnt/iso
<[I_am_programm] > 
<Warbo> Sh33p: Just get the DVD then :)
<ballpointcarrot> anyone having problems with sciTE recently?
<LjL> Sh33p: i'm still not sure what you meant though, IIRC i just filled in the form on shipit and after waiting three weeks or so i got a package in my mailbox
<ahzid> <cpk1> ahzid: we dont know if it will work yest =p <- if it doesn't, i'll be back :p
<[I_am_programm] > 
<Sh33p> Warbo: from whaer?
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed yet again
<LjL> [I_am_programm] : ?
<[I_am_programm] >   
<[I_am_programm] > 
<[I_am_programm] > =)
<padla> 
<padla>   
<Warbo> Sh33p: Joke (CD is possible with 1GB, DVD is not) :)
<ahzid> i have a shitload of blank cds though, so it doesn't bother me
<[I_am_programm] >   
<LjL> [I_am_programm] : english here please
<padla>   
<padla> 
<[I_am_programm] > fuck off please
<LjL> !opos
<ubotu> I know nothing about opos - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Sh33p> ... i have to create an account on launchpad to request it from shipit... but launchpad hasnt mailed me with a link to click
<padla>  
<LjL> Sh33p: oh, well that should happen close to immediately i think...
<pipiska> i fucked your mouthes, pussies, assholes
<pipiska> i fucked your mouthes, pussies, assholes
<pipiska> i fucked your mouthes, pussies, assholes
<pipiska> i fucked your mouthes, pussies, assholes
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Warbo> Sh33p: Once you have an account you just need to enter that info into ubuntu.com/shipit
<[I_am_programm] >    
<[I_am_programm] > )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp9-78.pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<King> QUESTION: make command is not working. How to install 'essentials?'   ??  <---------
<LjL> nalioth: [I_am_programm]  too
<padla>     
<LjL> nalioth: and please also tell padla to speak english if you can
<bunta> Little question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<HedgeMage> King: sudo apt-get install build-essential
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<DoomStone> My wow only run 15-20 fps (LOWEST details), i know my nvidia drive is installed right, (doomstone@doomstone-desktop:~$ glxgears -printfps -> 51777 frames in 5.1 seconds = 10188.945 FPS), and in windows do i normaly run wow with 60-125fps (Full Details). What can i be doing rong?
<Sh33p> ya, i thought so... but it's been about 20minutes already and no mail so i cry
<bunta> Is it possible to sort music in amarok in file order?
<cntb> nail pipiska ASAP
<bunta> and not thru ID1 / 2 tags
<padla> i can speak eng but i don't wanna
<bunta> since most of my music dont have these tags
<padla>   
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %padla!*@*]  by Amaranth
<bunta> Just in their own specific folder
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<yggdrasil> florob im gonna try bogofilter from console. bogofilter -q
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp83-237-47-80.pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<mboso> Warbo: Makes sense. so, if i add an Ubuntu repository to my source.list file, and do a distupgrade, I'll have a nice shiny new ubuntu system?
<Warbo> bunta: Amarok can "guess" the tags based on filenames
<forevertheuni> :( guys is there a codec for samr?(audio of my videos of HTC Prophet(PDA))?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<King> HedgeMage: Thank you!
<bunta> Thats the problem, it seems to put songs in different places
<HedgeMage> King: np :)
<Amaranth> mboso: "upgrades" from debian to ubuntu are not supported
<bunta> Due to similarities in names
<Warbo> mboso: Well, I was going to say get an Ubuntu disc and tell it where /home is (and don;t format it)
<Colloid> is there any way to get openssh's ftp server to chroot users to their home directory?
<Warbo> bunta: Check in #amarok, they helped me with some Amarok stuff :)
<Tommy2k4> my ubuntu keeps crashing, monitor flashes then says frequency out of range 31khz/0hz, happens randomly after being booted up for a while
<bunta> ahh thanks :D
<Florob> yggdrasil: First I would only try to use one engine, using both might create problems. Then you should mark and after that unmark some good messages as spam (that willl classify them as ham if you use bogofilter). BTW are only most messages not filtered out or aren't any at all filtered.
<WooD> I have installed apache2 and apache is working fine, I have install php5 and php5-mysql but still cant open php file ..  any of you know wich file i'm missing to install ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> wood: install libapache2-mod-php5
<yggdrasil> florob its catching one in 20
<Viper550> I have a question
<ScreaminIke> what do i need to do to establish an ad-hoc wireless connection?
<Seveas> Viper550, oh no!
<munzir> Hi, how can I install sources? I tried apt-get install xchat-src but it's not there
<WooD> Amaranth: thanks
<ScreaminIke> (ubuntu 6.06
<Viper550> Has anyone been having problems with Gnome-Look lately?
<piwi> kernel is updated very often isnt it? I get a new kernel every 3- 7 days in synaptic!!
<ScreaminIke> VIPER.... dood. love your art. ;)
<Seveas> munzir, apt-get source package_name_here
<Viper550> for what?
<ScreaminIke> 6.10
<LjL> piwi: just a coincidence. there have been two or three updates recently
<Amaranth> piwi: right now it's getting lots of work for bug fixes and a couple of security fixes
<LjL> piwi: normally it only gets updated when security bugs are found
<WooD> Amaranth: it is already installed
<cpk1> piwi: you fix your sources.list?
<yggdrasil> florob ill uncheck spamassasin and see if bogo can take it over on its own
<mboso> Warbo: It's probably smarter to just do a fresh install. ah well.
<Warbo> mboso: That's what I said :)
<Amaranth> wood: it should be working then, that's all i know how to do
<piwi> LjL: Amaranth: okay but since im using ubuntu for 10 days now... :D
<WooD> Amaranth: probably I have to restart apache or the server ?
<Hieu> Is there anything else I could try to get this installation to complete?
<ScreaminIke> what do i need to do to establish an ad-hoc wireless connection?
<King> Will linux read my NTFS XP admin only owned and read cabaple of files if I burn them to cd/dvd in Linux or XP. Im thinking of mocing all my personal data under Linux
<Amaranth> wood: oh yes, you have to run 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart' after installing it
<Florob> yggdrasil: if it's catching any than in theory you just have to feed it's bad word list some more, but of course that should be faster than "a few weeks"
<piwi> cpk1: yeah I updated the keys and stuff, I just have problem with ftp.free.fr for FLP repo and security.ubuntu.com that is sometimes unreachable
<Viper550> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<munzir> Seveas: thx a lot. I didn't thought it's that easy ;)
<WooD> Amaranth: ok thanks
<yggdrasil> florob i agree ive seen, tbird pull it off after a few days .
<yggdrasil> ill work with it just thought iwas on the wrong track
<Warbo> King: CDs and DVDs have filesystems which are fully Linux compatible. NTFS is read only (unless you're brave)
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl googled and looked every where i know and still no joy with a answer to my problem  The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package ****
<LjL> homerh_linux: does a "sudo apt-get update" not fix that?
<gregg__> Warbo: actually, NTFS can now be considered to have stable rw support
<yacek19> there is a problem with apt-get update: Pob: 7 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages [121kB]  99% [7 Packages gzip 0]  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<gregg__> Warbo: ntfs-3g
<homerh_linux> yeah ive tryed them all ,clean .upgrade and update
<Warbo> gregg__: I heard that Free support is now more stable than captive, but it's not easily installable as far as I know (in the repos)
<Shak-> is it possible to fix the length of the tabs of open applications in gnome? on the bottom bar, they all adjust width to the title of the window and its quite annoying to see it constantly changing
<cpk1> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<King> Warbo: So I dont loose any data even though XP admin account has all the rights to my files? Linux can access them and copy them to harddrive from dc/dvd?
<Warbo> gregg__: I would test it, but I have no NTFS to write to :)
<piwi> btw, how can I avoid to have 3 kernels + safemode for each + memtest + wxp pro in grub? I just want latest kernel + safemode + memtest + xppro
<gregg__> Warbo: well, captive was never stable and SLOW
<Warbo> King: Linux cares not for Windows' puny admin account!Hah ha ha ha!
<LjL> piwi: remove the older kernels.
<Warbo> sorry :)
<Down_II> has anyone had success on installing ubuntu dapper on an external usb hard drive. I've looked thru the ubuntu forums and found little to no info on how to do this
<dli> homerh_linux, apt-get -f install
<LjL> piwi: use the package manager of your preference for that (apt-get, aptitude, synaptic...)
<King> Warbo: OK lol
<gregg__> Down_II: this works just like a normal hard disk install AFAIK
<cpk1> Down_II: I am running kubuntu dapper off an external HDD right now
<gregg__> no differences at all
<Warbo> Down_II: I am running off USB HD fine
<piwi> LjL: it doesnt affect my system, does it? whats the point in having 78749878 installed kernels?
<dli> Down_II, installing to usb is the same as hdd, unless you want to make it a liveusb (to be working on any machine)
<accrc> hey
<Down_II> oh thanks will i be able to dual boot xp and ubuntu then
<Warbo> piwi: The kernels are in linux-image-version so get rid of those packages you don't want
<LjL> piwi: no, it won't affect your system. there is no point except that having a "fallback" kernel can be nice. there are valid reasons why they're not removed automatically, though
<gregg__> piwi: uninstall the old kernels; the post-uninstall scripts should remove the entries from the grub menu *I think*
<homerh_linux> dli didnt work ;(
<piwi> gregg__: nope it doesnt
<gregg__> piwi: edit menu.lst by hand then
<dli> homerh_linux, never say, " didn't work", pastebin the error message
<mwe> I'm having linux on a single hdd partition and swap. no external drives. so there is no way to fsck this I guess?
<Warbo> Down_II: If your PC can boot USB then usually. You may need to install the bootloader to the internal drive, if you are trying to keep Ubuntu seperate by installing it on an external drive
<accrc> I have a imac g3 and am running into the issue addressed here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75604&highlight=imac+g3+live+cd+blank ...but ctrl option f1 does nothing for me in the black screen..just drops me to a useless cursor which doesn't respond to any commands...using ubuntu 6.05 ...help?
<morrolan> Does anyone else have a problem with totem closing instantly if opened from the meu rather than by double-clicking a movie file?  http://pastebin.ca/93910 Is the output from a terminal
<accrc> what do I need to do to get to terminal?
<cpk1> mwe: man tune2fs
<homerh_linux> dli ok will pastebin the lot
<King> gregg_: Some people in here claim that writing from Linux to NTFS in Ubuntu is no way concidered safe cos data loss is likely to happen. Any sources to back up that writing from Linux to NTFS is safe without the possibility of data loss or corrupted NTFS? <-----------------
<accrc> please help
<mwe> cpk1: huh?
<gregg__> King: well, if you use ntfs-3g it should be safe
<Florob> yggdrasi: I just found a message saying that due to a bug in earlier versions you even had to remove the spamassasion plugin from the plugin directory, so it's not really unprobable that spamassasin has taken (or better not taken) all the spam. Also it seems to be a somewhat known fact that spamassasin sucks (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/9870)
<morrolan> accrc: either open Gnome-terminal (CTRL+ALT+HOME) or press CTRL+ALT+F1
<mwe> cpk1: I want to check the file system
<dli> King, ntfs is not open source, that's the fundamental problem
<cpk1> mwe: you want to do an fsck? look at the tune2fs man
<homerh_linux> !pastbin
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastbin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<accrc> k I'
<LjL> King: using the fuse ntfs driver is supposedly safe, except that it will only work randomly with some files and not others. but at least in theory, it should just refuse to work with the ones it doesn't work with, and not damage anything
<gregg__> King: ntfs-3g is quite new though (5 days)
<accrc> ll try gnome terminal
<homerh_linux> opps where the link for pastebin
<morrolan> homerh_linux:  http://pastebin.ca
<homerh_linux> thanks
<cpk1> mwe: although i think what you want to do is tune2fs -C 99
<morrolan> any time
<morrolan> Does anyone else have a problem with totem closing instantly if opened from the meu rather than by double-clicking a movie file?  http://pastebin.ca/93910 Is the output from a terminal
<Warbo> King: The older attempts at NTFS support basically consisted of looking at an NTFS drive, writing something to it (in Windows), seeing what had changed, deleting it, seeing what had changed, etc.
<DoctorMO> the machine is copying windows even to the point of producing lots of errors. haha
<piwi> gregg__: where is it?
<gregg__> piwi: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dli> morrolan, totem has some bugs :( try xine/mplayer/vlc
<gregg__> piwi: try locate next time ;p
<accrc> so has anyone else had experience with my issue?
<King> TOPIC: ntfs-3g. Does anyone have any experience from that? What problems did you have. <-----------------------------------------
<homerh_linux> dli http://pastebin.ca/93917
<mwe> cpk1: yeah to make it look like it's time to fsck at boot. that makes sense
<morrolan> I'll try VLC, as Gxine I have problems with, and I want menu support in DVD's, which Mplayer didn't have last time I checked.
<mwe> cpk1: the problem is it's reiserfs though
<Zooliegsm> hello again
<Shak-> is it neccessary to run some sort of anti-virus software on linux?
<Warbo> morrolan: Ogle has excellent DVD menu support last time I tried it
<cpk1> mwe: you dont have tune2fs?
<Zooliegsm> this gstreamer replaced to xine didnt helped me
<LjL> Shak-: it's generally considered to be unnecessary by most.
<mwe> cpk1: yes but I don't think it works with reiserfs
<piwi> gregg__: how do I know which kernel version si running now
<mwe> cpk1: only ext2/3
<Shak-> LjL: ah ok cool
<Warbo> uname -r
<gregg__> piwi: uname
<Warbo> piwi ^^
<mwe> cpk1: right?
<Zooliegsm> so i got another question.....how can i mount an ext3 partition to make mount on startup.any howto?
<cpk1> mwe: you try tune2fs -C 99?
<King> TOPIC: ntfs-3g. Any experience from this? Anyone? <-----------------
<Shak-> is the recommended firewall Firestarter?
<dli> homerh_linux, follow easy source, clean up your sources.list, and do " apt-get -f update "
<Sh33p> can wine on ubuntu run CS through steam?
<piwi> gregg__: says linux nothing more
<jrib> !fstab > Zooliegsm
<cpk1> mwe: I have no idea, i enjoy having journaling and being able to pull files from a HDD even when it is dying
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: Things which are mounted at boot are put in /etc/fstab
<piwi> Warbo: thx
<morrolan> Shak: yes
<avalean> LjL isnt it because it isnt viruses but more exploits and code vulnerabilities?
<gregg__> King: check this thread: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<Zooliegsm> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Warbo> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<skavenge> Shak-: thats just a frontend for iptables which is the standard linux firewall but its probably the most popular frontend yes
<cpk1> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<gregg__> piwi: uname -a :) or -r, like Warbo said
<LjL> avalean: that may be part of the reasons, yeah
<Shak-> ah ok
<King> gregg_: thanks for the link
<Shak-> what would happen if I ran a trojan or opened a virus containting document using wine?
<piwi> gregg__: Warbo* thanks for your help I am rebooting now to use the new kernel :)
<Warbo> Shak-: Firestarter just configures the firewall already installed
<avalean> :)
<morrolan> My answer was the simplest :o)
<avalean> haha
<Warbo> Shak-: There have been studies and most viruses don't work well in WINE
<GaiaX11> Shak-: Linux is not Window$. Since I started using linux I have never run an anti-virus in the system. But, there are some anti-virus to run if you like.
<mwe> cpk1: it complains about a bad superblock. I suspect it's because it's looking for an ext superblock
<morrolan> Shak: I've not used shorewall, but Firestarter will be more like what you are used to in Windows etc.
<ballpointcarrot> anyone use the SciTE text editor?
<mwe> lol it takes long to mount?!
<Warbo> Shak-: They are usually called stuff like "Why Linux is not ready for the desktop" :)
<mwe> my partition mount in a millisecond or so
<Shak-> lol
<dli> mwe, don't use reiserfs :)
<gatekeeper> ballpointcarrot: in windows yep :-)
<Zooliegsm> !partitions
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<morrolan> The biggest use of anti-virus is if you use a linux box as a gateway to some windows machines
<accrc> please help ...ctrlaltf1 doesn'twork
<mwe> dli: why not. it's too late anyway
<cpk1> mwe: reiserfsck?
<dli> mwe, unlikely, most hdd takes several ms to seek
<morrolan> accrc
<synth> Anyone able to successfully apt-get libcupsys2-dev ?  It wont install for me, says something about a version mismatch. im runnin 6.06 w/all the normal updates, what gives
<accrc> it just drops me to a cursor that doesn't respond to any commands
<avalean> i feel linux is in the windows 98 phase of a desktop, it works fine, but there are a lot of problems and quirks
<mwe> cpk1: it cannot run on a mounted fs
<Warbo> accrc: You can boot into recovery mode, same thing basically
<morrolan> accrc: Does anything happen when you press that combi?
<ballpointcarrot> gatekeeper: unfortunately, it doesn't crash on glibc in windows...
<accrc> yeah, it drops me to a cursor that responds to nothing
<dli> mwe, reiserfs has well known problems leading to user data loss
<morrolan> accrc:  try F3 instead of F1
<polpak> avalean: as opposed to the problems and quirks of XP?
<accrc> in a recovery session does it setup a x config file?
<synth> dli: current issues or past issues?
<dli> mwe, ext3/jfs, or xfs with UPS are considered more stable
<dli> synth, design issue
<Warbo> avalean: Yes, but Windows 98 was unified, but with such a diverse thing as "Linux" (which is actually drastically different programs running on drastically different machines) there is bound to be some trouble
<accrc> er how would I install via recovery mode?
<mwe> dli: well the journal has worked fo me in several years but maybe so
<gatekeeper> ballpointcarrot: familiar with c++?
<synth> dli: how so prae tell?
<synth> b-trees? :D
<accrc> ???
<cpk1> mwe: it should be able to run readonly
<mwe> dli: well several being about 2
<La_PaRCa> Is there a way that I can run certain scripts automatically when I plug in my ipod?
<ballpointcarrot> gatekeeper: not really.  That's my next to learn.
<avalean> Warbo: very true that linux is a much larger and complex system
<avalean> which is the good thing about it
<morrolan> accrc: what exactly is the problem you're having?
<Warbo> accrc: There is no recovery mode for installation, just in an installed system (the option "single" is give nto the kernel at boot)
<dli> synth, mwe /j #debian, ask dpkg about reiserfs
<Zooliegsm> ok,i have ext3 on this partition........how can i know what its name? example hda4 or something?
<avalean> hence with such a simple desktop it was in its phase in 98 with windows and it in the same phase in 2006 with linux
<accrc> in thatthread, as mentioned... the g3 mac has a problem with a bad x config made upon boot of the live cd which leaves one with a blank screen
<cpk1> Zooliegsm: fstab
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: Check fdisk -l
<GaiaX11> avalean: It can be but Linux as a whole is far ahead of window$. I don't see as you see, though :-)
<morrolan> La_PaRCa: I can think of how to write one :)
<mwe> cpk1: yes. but I'm not sure how to remount the root fs read only
<dli> synth, mwe, reiser4 is considered better, but again, still experimental
<accrc> the thread says to do ctrl alt f1 to get to a prompt and fix the x config file but that combo never brings up a prompt for me
<La_PaRCa> morrolan, please do enlighten me
<accrc> just a cursor that responds to nothing
<gatekeeper> ballpointcarrot: well source code exists for SciTE and scintilla and it's not too difficult to understand
<accrc> but I can typer
<synth> dli: yeah, the guy is constantly changing crap
<avalean> GaiaX11 im not downstepping linux at all :) i love it and its far superior to windows
<accrc> can I install via recovery mode???
<skavenge> it may not be as user friendly or 'polished' but it has waay more capability
<avalean> but if i would compare, it would be like that
<King> PROBLEM: Tried to install build-essentials but it didnt do the whole thing. There was an error message in the end for some files it tryed to download. Is build-essentials working now? Do I have to reboot? make command is still not working. Help. <--------------------------
<steinpt> anyone with a TP T41 (firegl 9000, r250) successfully running xgl/compiz?
<gregg__> synth: hans reiser?
<synth> dli: im just down on ext3 lately, and went back to reiserfs for my root
<synth> gregg__: yeah
<accrc> can I and if so, how do I install via recovery mode?
<cpk1> mwe: reiserfsck --help look for a read only option
<dli> synth, that Reiser has some good points, for sure, but that doesn't make reiserfs a good fs
<polpak> synth I prefer xfs to reiser
<gatekeeper> ballpointcarrot: sorry I can't help you with you glibc problem
<Zooliegsm> cpk1 and Warbo : fstab and fdisk - nothing happens!!!!
<synth> dli: ive seen a ton of a customers of ours have failures w/reiser
<gregg__> synth: well, and reiser4 isn't that great after all...
<Warbo> La_PaRCa: You can specify a command (including a script) to run when an iPod is plugged in with System>Preferences>Removable Drives And Media I think
<morrolan> La_PaRCa:  What you want to do is monitor the mount point (/media/ipod) etc, and have it periodically check to see if there are any files in there - when it is not mounted, the mount point is empty, hence do nothing.  When it detects a file, you want your script to do a diff on your music directory to keep it upto date
<ballpointcarrot> gatekeeper: all right. if you want it, nasty little pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18461
<accrc> can I and if so, how do I install via recovery mode?
<dli> synth, jfs is recommended, when someone wants something other than ext3
<morrolan> La_PaRCa: or you can use Warbo's much more efficient method!
<synth> dli: i figured though, its cause theyre not using the right flags for the mount. there are ways to get data integrity at the cost of raw write speed w/reiser
<synth> apt for servers
<gregg__> synth: I've also seen that reiser is very sensitive when it comes to hardware failures, like RAM errors
<cpk1> Zooliegsm: "cat /etc/fstab
<La_PaRCa> Warbo, can more than one script be attached to a gnome-volume-manager event?
<accrc> can I and if so, how do I install via recovery mode?
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: "fdisk -l" lists the partitions you have. "mount" will tell you what partitions are currently mounted and "cat /etc/fstab" will show you the default partitions for the system (those mounted at boot)
<accrc> ???
<Milk> odd question... I've got a DVD that I
<accrc> help!!!
<Milk> eer
<Warbo> La_PaRCa: Probably not, but a script can do more than one thing :)
<accrc> me!!!
<dli> synth, right, even namesys.com doesn't support reiserfs now, except for bug fixing, they should take reiserfs out of the stable kernel
<morrolan> La_PaRCa: write one script that begins 2!
<synth> gregg__: its definetly the new kid on the block and doesnt have the maturity of other FS's ;)
<accrc> help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help hel
<accrc> p help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help
<gatekeeper> King: you could try a reinstall
<Warbo> accrc: You cannot install via recovery mode.
<synth> dli: oh really?
<La_PaRCa> Warbo, the thing is, I have both a psp and an ipod and they are both detected as music devices!
<accrc> then what should I do??
<Milk> I've got a dvd I've purchased online and had to return twice for not playing in any player... is there any way to force this computer to read it or otherwise troubleshoot the problem?
<Warbo> accrc: You can install in text mode with the alternate CD though
<niko> Has anybody here gotten conky to use different fonts?
<La_PaRCa> Warbo, I was wondering if I could make it only for the ipod?
<gatekeeper> accrc: not that!
<accrc> how do I use the alternate cd?
<morrolan> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<accrc> is it a seperate iso?
<Zooliegsm> Warbo for fdisk -l nothing happens.
<synth> well damn you guys have me second guessing reiser as a root heh.
<synth> maybe i'll look at xfs and jfs
<mwe> how can you remount / ro? is it even possible on a running system?
<jrib> Zooliegsm: sudo fdisk -l
<martianul`> hello
<gregg__> accrc: flooding the channel like that mostly will stop people from helping you!
<cpk1> Zooliegsm: you try "cat /etc/fstab"
<morrolan> La_PaRCa: have your script read which mount point is being used, and then act accordingly?
<martianul`> i have a small question
<synth> xfs has ACL goodness built in
<accrc> how do I use the alternative cd???
<JUDGE_> Has anyone been able to overcome the problem when the LIVE CD works with yoru network, but the INSTALL does not?
<dli> synth, xfs requires a UPS, no power dump
<Warbo> La_PaRCa: You could make a script which checks "ls /media/whatever/ | grep -c "file"" then it will give a 1 if a certain file is detected and zero if not. Give it an iPod specific file and you can now tell the difference :)
<accrc> wekkll why won't anyone help me?
<jrib> accrc: it is a different iso that you download
<martianul`> ubuntu ... what space need? it fits in 2 giga?
<cpk1> mwe: the ro is for the program, so it can tell you if your HDD has problems, but it wont fix them
<synth> dli, oh yeah, i have an ext3 raid array here, i have batteries :D
<accrc> people are ignoring me anyways
<s1gnal`> ??
<King> gatekeeper: re-installing now but I dont believe it will work. why so many problems with linux :headbanger:
<jrib> !patience > accrc
<synth> dli, 1.4tb's on the desktop :D
<ardchoille> accrc: No one wants to help because you disrepected all of us by spamming "help"?
<dli> synth, for a server, xfs should be right, it's designed for servers
<gregg__> martianul`: that's not enough for a full-fledged desktop system
<synth> no doubt
<martianul`> :|
<Warbo> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<martianul`> how much space it needs for ubuntu?
<Zooliegsm> jrib,ok thx it worked with sudo sry for my lame
<Warbo> wrong one
<King> gatekeeper: re-installing worked
<synth> god i cant compile wine, because 6.06 doesnt have proper libcupsys2-dev
<jrib> Zooliegsm: no need to apologize
<Warbo> Which is the one that says "we are volunteers"?
<gregg__> martianul`: try "server" install and/or xubuntu
<synth> its tryin to pull some other version of libcupsys down
<mwe> cpk1: I don't see any ro option with reiserfsck --help
<morrolan> accrc:  people are willing to help *if they know how* at that moment in time.  There are a lot of people wanting help, and everyone is helping each other, so please be patient if it appears that you have been missed.
<Imme> !patience to me
<synth> or rather fails cause it cant
<ubotu> I know nothing about patience to me - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> ah
<Imme> !patience > Imme
<martianul`> oky
<martianul`> thanks
<mwe> cpk1: and when i try reiserfsck /dev/hda1 it tells me it cannot run on a r/w mounted fs
<martianul`> but
<martianul`> a full install
<King> Warbo: We all contribute to the Ubuntu HUMANITY FOR ALL <----------------
<martianul`> how much it needs?
<dli> synth, install libcupsys2-dev
<Zooliegsm> so,i see that it's a win95 ext'd (LBA) and a HPFS/NTFS but i already formatted it to ext3 with gparted......now what i need to do to make this completely ext3
<cpk1> mwe:  is there a -n?
<piwi> Warbo: latest kernel is 26, correct?
<gatekeeper> ballpointcarrot: looks like a bug! [scite: free(): invalid pointer: 0x083b0b80]  is the problem, it is trying to free memory that has either not been allocated or has already been freed, you would need to debug the source to identify exactly what you need to do to fix the problem, or at least the developer does
<gregg__> mwe: two options. a) just a live cd b) enter single user mode
<Warbo> King: Even spiders? I don't like spiders.....
<gregg__> s/just/use/
<Warbo> piwi: In Ubuntu yes
<synth> dli: it says libcupsys2-dev: Depends: libcupsys2 (= 1.2.0-0ubuntu5) but 1.2.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<azureal> hi, how can i run synaptic package manager from the terminal?
<Imme> !usage > Imme
<mwe> cpk1: yeah, make it not complain. do you think that's safe?
<Warbo> (there are 2.6.17 kernels out in the wild)
<martianul`> how much space it needs for full install? :)
<jrib> azureal: gksudo synaptic
<morrolan> I can't wait for Edgy - hopefully it will have intelligent dependency management when uninstalling packages
<ardchoille> azureal: gksu synaptic ?
<piwi> Warbo: thanks
<cpk1> mwe: reiserfsck -n should work provided it works the same as fsck, nm -n is different for reiserfs then
<jrib> morrolan: have you used aptitude?
<King> Warbo: haha. dont crack me up
<cpk1> mwe: is there an option to not make changes?
<Warbo> martianul`: About 2GB
<ballpointcarrot> gatekeeper: I'll probably just apt-build another version, and hopefully that'll work.
<GaiaX11> azureal: sudo synaptic &
<dli> synth, clean up your sources.list
<Zooliegsm> so,i see that it's a win95 ext'd (LBA) and a HPFS/NTFS but i already formatted it to ext3 with gparted......now what i need to do to make this completely ext3
<amaia> hi, can anyone advise me a vpn client to connect to a windows server VPN server?
<dli> synth, you mess up with some 3-rd party entries
<azureal> thx
<rebelfallen> when in Terminal how can I check my current server path
<dli> synth, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libcupsys&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<morrolan> jrib: no?
<JUDGE_> amia .. i belive there is an answer to that question in the guide.
<ardchoille> azureal: sorry, it's gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<gatekeeper> ballpointcarrot: good luck, but I would also post a bug report so they know there is a problem
<mwe> cpk1: hmm. not explicitly. --check(default) which tells me it can't on a r/w mounted fs
<jrib> Zooliegsm: that doesn't get changed for some reason with gparted (happened to me too) but it's ok, just mount it as ext3
<azureal> gksudo synaptic seemed to work
<amaia> martianul`: my installation with ubuntu and kubuntu takes 4GB
<mwe> cpk1: I guess boot to single user mode maybe. that should be read only, not?
<jrib> morrolan: give it a try, if you install a package with aptitude and then try to remove that package, aptitude will also remove any unneeded dependencies
<amaia> JUDGE_: sorry, what guide?
<azureal> rebelfallen: you mean 'pwd' ?
<Warbo> I have almost filled my 250GB drive, but I suppose that is just me :)
<yggdrasil> how can i use the ir port to send something to my phone ? ?
<amaia> first time here
<morrolan> jrib: does it allow me to "clean" a system already installed using synaptic?
<jrib> morrolan: no, but there is deborphan for that
<martianul`> thank you ... then my 2 giga partition will work ... cheers!
<Shadowpillar> who here knows what the options are for the tulip driver?
<rebelfallen> thanks azureal
<morrolan> deborphan?
<JUDGE_> amaia - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<LjL> !info deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan: Find orphaned libraries. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.7.18 (dapper), package size 60 kB, installed size 372 kB
<amaia> txs
<azureal> np
<Warbo> morrolan: debfoster is useful for really controlling the installed packages
<mwe> Warbo: what the heck are you keeping there? your movie collection or sth :)
<amaia> gonna check
<azureal> rebelfallen: pwd might seem strange, but it stands for 'print working directory'
<Warbo> mwe: I have loads of CD images and emulator virtual HDs :)
<dli> Warbo, or deborphan
<morrolan> Warbo: it isn't really control - I like installing programs to play with them, see what they can do, then I uninstall a lot of them
<yggdrasil> hmmk irda-utils looks like a good start
<JUDGE_> ok last time.. anyone experience a working network with the LIVE CD and then after install the network doesnt work? (and have you been able to fix it?)
<LjL> morrolan: aptitude is best for that
<ballpointcarrot> gatekeeper: I was looking to see if anyone else had experienced this problem.
<Warbo> deborphan gives a list of packages which it thinks aren't required. debfoster asks you which things you want, then gets rid of the ones you don't
<pike_> JUDGE_: ethernet or wifi?
<cpk1> mwe: mountconfig as sudo mount let you unmount/remote as readonly
<Khamael> is there any graphic nes emulators for ubuntu?
<JUDGE_> ethernet
<matthew_w> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<JoaoJoao> hello
<Warbo> Khamael: Could you WINE Nesticle or someting?
<gatekeeper> ballpointcarrot: probable need to try googling
<ballpointcarrot> Khamael: fceu, tuxnes (might not have apt packages)
<dli> Khamael, zsnes
<JoaoJoao> how do I enable "pptp passthrough" in Ubuntu?
<Zooliegsm> this lost and found folder is default on ext3?
<Khamael> dli: I think zsnes is a snes emu
<morrolan> Khamael:  Gsnes9X
<Warbo> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-0.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 506 kB, installed size 3224 kB (Only available for i386)
<pike_> JUDGE_: cat /etc/network/interfaces && cat /etc/iftab
<ballpointcarrot> Khamael: tuxnes if you can find it.
<pike_> JUDGE_: paste that to the link below
<LjL> Khamael: i'm not sure what you mean by "graphic", but "apt-cache search nes emulator" and "apt-cache search nintendo emulator" do show quite a few things that look interesting, if you have multiverse enabled.
<pike_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Zooliegsm> this lost and found folder is default on ext3?
<Warbo> LjL: I think graphical refers to a GUI config window
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: Yes
<Khamael> LjL: I mean not commandline based. like nesticle
<ForeClosure> hmm
<Zooliegsm> ok,that show that its an ext3 partition and not ntfs
<JUDGE_> paste that line in the search field on pastebin site?
<Warbo> Zooliegsm: Sometimes after a crash or something the data about a file is lost (like where it is supposed to be) even though the file is OK, so it gets put there
<ForeClosure> how i wanna change my screen reso ?
<Warbo> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zooliegsm> so i automount it
<ForeClosure> atm .. i just can have max reso 1024x768
<pike_> JUDGE_: paste the output of that command to the paste bin
<JUDGE_> oh!
<JUDGE_> ok
<ForeClosure> thanks Warbo
<techrush> how can i make it so synaptic downloads a fresh .deb file for a particular app instead of just re-using the on ive downloaded previously
<homerh_linux> dli thanks mate sorted out my repos and now it all works ;)
<cpk1> could anyone tell me why i get an X error when i open gui's from a terminal, here is the full output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18462
<JUDGE_> ok .. I did that
<LjL> techrush: dunno from inside synaptic, but you can "sudo apt-get clean" to clean the package cache. also make sure you update, either from synaptic or "sudo apt-get update"
<synth> thanks dli, i got it now
<ETronik> Hi all!  anybody having trouble connecting USB disks (usbkeys?) in the latest Dapper (and latest updates)?? the thingues just don't automount anymore...
<LjL> cpk1: i get the same errors with most apps too, but they usually do work
<JUDGE_> is that so you can see the output pike_?
<Vilkacis> I have just installed the latest build, which I downloaded from ubuntu.com. It installed, restarted, "Uncompressing Linux... 0k, booting the kernel." and is now hanging at that spot, perminently, no matter what I do.
<techrush> LjL, thanks
<dli> cpk1, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1124250
<cpk1> ljl: they work, but it makes my terminal all messy and I dont like the spam, i get it when i apt-get install too
<Evan_> help i installed windows ,then grub diddnt work anymore so i reinstalled grub ,now my system starts up with the grub console what sould i do?
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dli> Evan_, fix your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vilkacis> So what do I do if Ubuntu hangs after booting the kernel?
<Evan_> Dli ho?
<LjL> cpk1: if you get it when you apt-get install, i suppose it might be because you told debconf to try to use the gnome/kde modules for configuring. for actual X apps, i think your best bet is running the app with "2>/dev/null", or, well, why not just run it from outside a terminal :o)
<dli> Evan_, if you don't know how to boot from grub console, boot livecd
<pike_> JUDGE_: so what does it say if you do sudo ifup eth0
<Evan_> Dli i cant burn cds
<JUDGE_> doing that now.. one sec
<dli> Evan_, okay, boot from grub console
<JUDGE_> it says ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<cpk1> ljl: even when i install through adept i get the same thing if i do "show details"
<Vilkacis> T_T
<Evan_> Dli i am ready abouth a unofficial grub restore floppy
<LjL> cpk1: yeah, i think that's debconf that's configured with an X module. run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf" and change that.
<dli> Evan_, I don't know that, with grub console, you can boot your kernel on hdd
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Vilkacis> What do I do if Ubuntu hangs after booting the kernel? It just freezes there and won't do anything.
<pike_> JUDGE_: then ping google.com does that work?
<JUDGE_> one sec
<shadeofgrey> whats the best program to use for ripping audio CD's into 320 bit rate mp3 files?
<shadeofgrey> k3b?
<Evan_> DLi i tried do it in conlose : root ( <tab> root (hd0,0) setup(hd0,0) it says it completed but it still wont run
<ardchoille> shadeofgrey: I use grip for that
<shadeofgrey> okay
<ETronik> help with mounting or automounting  usbkeys under Dapper please ?
<shadeofgrey> apt-get install grip?
<dli> Evan_, boot from there
<ardchoille> shadeofgrey: If you decide to use grip, install lame too
<JUDGE_> comp is hanging for some reason... one sec
<JUDGE_> btw .. how can you reply to someone with thier name first using gnome xchat?
<pike_> JUDGE_: type the first few letters and hit tab
#ubuntu 2006-07-21
<b0nn> HI all, Im trying to serve a php5 file from my ubuntu box, but apache wont serve it, instead it asks me to download the file, classic
<McNutella> is there anything I can change to stop it fading the screen when ubuntu asks for a password, its annoying me.
<JUDGE_> pike_:  ahh nice
<alek_in> hello!
<JUDGE_> ty
<Vilkacis> What do I do if Ubuntu hangs after booting the kernel? It just freezes there and won't do anything.
<b0nn> I want apache2 to serve the file as Ive just installed libapache-mod-php5
<shadeofgrey> whats the package fior lame called ardchoille?
<Shak-> b0nn: try restarting apache?
<b0nn> But apache 1.3 is getting in the way
<Evan_> DLi i wont wok after i did what i just said and reboot it loads  grub console again
<krism> b0nn: did you restart apache?
<ForeClosure> yay
<Grok_> vilkacis: try addng acpi=off to the line wen you boot up
<b0nn> several times
<amaia> JUDGE_: i have installed the pptpconfig which is great, but the connection doesn't work :(
<pike_> Vilkacis: can you dorescue mode
<DiKKy> Hi i need help mounting my miniSD memory card into my laptops card reader, accoring to /var/log/messages it detects the card beeing mounted and it registers the new device as pcmcia0.0, the card may be unformatted as i just bought it, how do i make use of it can anyone help?
<krism> b0nn: did you set up php to handle whatever extension the file has?
<JUDGE_> pike_: still waiting for the comp to stop laggin
<dli> Evan_, I mean, boot manually
<ardchoille> shadeofgrey: it's called  lame
<Zooliegsm> if i wrote mount point to / it mounted to root fs or what?couse my linux partition is mounted to /
<b0nn> the file has .php as the extension
<JUDGE_> amaia: what is pptpconfig?
<Grok_> vilkacis: i had to do that to even get it to install and had to add it to grub as well after it was installed
<jrib> b0nn: did you enable the php mod?
<shadeofgrey> ardchoille:  yes i uunderstand but theres no package with that specific name in synaptic..  the only thing close is glame -- is that the same thing or no?
<matthew_w> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<b0nn> but the problem is... apache 1.3 is serving the file... not apache2
<krism> b0nn: uninstall apache 1.3 if you want 2 to serve it.
<Evan_> Dli how do you mean?
<pike_> JUDGE_: also check and see if you can ping the ip and just not name your dns server you be entered in /etc/resolv.conf
<ardchoille> shadeofgrey: it's in multiverse repo
<amaia> JUDGE_: a program to configure vpn connections that i found on the guide, how you recommended
<Vilkacis> pike_: Rescue mode does the same thing.
<Zooliegsm> if i wrote mount point to / it mounted to root fs or what?couse my linux partition is mounted to /
<Vilkacis> Grok_: I'll try added that. One sec.
<Grok_> k
<dli> Evan_, if you know your kernel name, type in grub commands to boot
<alek_in> hello! Everytime I'm trying to install something ubuntu asks me for new things, and I don't have an internet connection. I'm writting the programs in a CD, go home, try to install them, aaaand errors! do you know where I can get a huge packet or what should I do
<alek_in> ?!
<ardchoille> shadeofgrey: No, you need lame, it's an mp3 encoder.. enable multiverse, do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install lame
<shadeofgrey> ardchoille:  can you give me a precise example of the install command?  (apt-get install lame  ???)
<amaia> JUDGE_: i configured it but it doesnt connect: "Unkown MS-CHAP authentication failure"
<leagris> ir
<pike_> Vilkacis: acpi=off might be a good idea
<shadeofgrey> ah okay
<b0nn> now nothing is being served (unable to connect)
<Vilkacis> Grok_: Where do I add it? To the end, after Boot, or on the same line as kernel?
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<shadeofgrey> thank yuou
<JUDGE_> amaia:  i was reading the guide and remembered something along those lines that might help you.. unfortunatly.. I have never tried it.
<krism> b0nn: install apache2.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<dli> Evan_, root (hd0,0)
<b0nn> it *is* installed
<JUDGE_> pike_:  ok, I will try pinging both
<ForeClosure> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<krism> b0nn: is it running?
<amaia> JUDGE_: tell me... ill try them
* b0nn is getting slightly frustrated
<krism> b0nn: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<Grok_> vilkacis: at the kernel line...mine looks like this: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro acpi=off
<Evan_> DLI you meen dapper
<DiKKy> Does anyone know anything about using memory cards in a card reader on ubuntu?
<Warbo> What's a simple command-line way of playing a sound which uses ALSA? "play filename.wav" complains about /dev/dsp
<b0nn> apache2 is already the newest version
<Evan_> * DLI you mean dapper
<jrib> Warbo: aplay
<krism> b0nn: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<dli> Evan_, kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda1
<Warbo> jrib: Perfect thanks
<dli> Evan_, initrd initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<b0nn> and yes I attempted to start apache from the init scripts (it didnt)
<JUDGE_> amaia: you want software to connect to linux desktop from a windows maching?
<Vilkacis> Grok_: Where do I put acpi=off? Do I make a new line or do I add it to the end of the kernel statement?
<Zibii> hi
<JUDGE_> er machine
<linux_user400354> how can i make a fat16 instead of fat32? i have an option to create a vfat filesystem. i believe that is fat32.
<amaia> no, the opposite
<amaia> im running ubuntu on my laptop
<krism> b0nn: that's why it's not serving anything. what error did it give when attempting to start it?
<JUDGE_> oh.. one sec..
<ardchoille> Vilkacis: end of the kernel line
<dli> Evan_, sorry, initrd /initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<amaia> and need to connect to a remote network using a windows server
<Imme> Is JRE a restricted repository?
<dli> Evan_, boot
<Warbo> linux_user400354: vfat is FAT32 with a virtual layer of long filenames on top (I think)
<b0nn> nothing
<b0nn> no error
<jrib> Imme: you want to install the java jre?
<dli> Evan_, in total, four commands in grub
<JUDGE_> amai
<Imme-emosol> jrib, yup
<b0nn> I started it with /usr/sbin/apache2
<krism> b0nn: did you try restarting it after removing apache 1.3?
<Grok_> vilkcis: to the end of the line. i lso took off the "showgui" or whatever the two extra commnds on the end re so that way i could see the system messges as it booted up
<JUDGE_> amaia:  did you read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_connect_into_remote_Ubuntu_desktop_via_Windows_machine
<jrib> !java > Imme-emosol
<krism> b0nn: that is not how you start it.
<Imme-emosol> :P
<b0nn> and its running... but... trying to get me to download the php file
<jrib> Imme-emosol: the bot send you some info, you need the multiverse repository, but the wiki should explain that
<krism> b0nn: i thought you said it wasn't serving anything.
<Vilkacis> Grok_: Still hangs.
<b0nn> right.. to recap...
<alek_in> hello! Everytime I'm trying to install something ubuntu asks me for new things, and I don't have an internet connection. I'm writting the programs in a CD, go home, try to install them, aaaand errors! do you know where I can get a huge packet or what should I do?
<Evan_> DLI brb il try
<krism> b0nn: did you install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<cpk1> ljl: any idea on what to reconfigure debconf to do?
<b0nn> yes
<b0nn> several times
<dli> Evan_, if you are not sure about the kernel names, try: find /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386
<Grok_> vilkacis: i'm tapped then. that was the fix for my system...yours must have other issues
<krism> b0nn: is it listed in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<cpk1> ljl: i heard another suggestion to comment out the wacom entries in xorg.conf but would rather not play with xorg
<b0nn> no Ive just linked it now
<LjL> cpk1: well the first question is should ask you is "What interface should be used for configuring packages?", and if KDE or Gnome is selected, that'd be the problem -- select "Dialog" instead. if it's already selected, then i don't know what the culprit would be
<dli> alek_in, try debian, download 3 DVD (or 9 CDs), then, you have all you need
<krism> b0nn: cool. try restarting apache once ("sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart")
<ForeClosure> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alek_in> dli I want ubuntu
<LjL> cpk1: well, if you just keep a backup, you should be fine
<ardchoille> alek_in: burning the packages to cd won't help if those packages require deps that your machine doesn't have installed. You need to either track down the deps and burn them also or read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PersonalRepositories
<snikker> how make working flash sound under amd64?
<amaia> JUDGE_: sorry... this is for vnc not vpn... :(
<Vilkacis> Grok_: Does it help any if I explain that I am running a VIA board/chip?
<dli> alek_in, you hit a very good example how ubuntu took debian, and make it worse
<ForeClosure> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vilkacis> !via
<ubotu> I know nothing about via - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Grok_> vilkacis: unfrtunately not. i'm running a compa laptop
<JUDGE_> amaia: hmm.. not sure how to help you. That is the only reference that I know of.
<b0nn> no and no
<b0nn> the init script is now broken
<cpk1> ljl: it looks like i might not get the X errors from using apt but i still do from loading a gui
<amaia> ok, txs
<krism> b0nn: how did that happen? what do you mean "broken"?
<ForeClosure> if i restart my X
<b0nn> and killing the apache2 process and starting it again had no effect
<devhen> snikker, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159386&highlight=flash+sound
<ForeClosure> do i lost my connection to IRC as well ?
<b0nn> by broken I mean it doesnt start apache2
<krism> b0nn: i repeat, you cannot start apache2 in the manner you attempted.
<LjL> cpk1: yeah, as i said i get that too. if you really want them to go away, i'd try the wacom suggestion.
<b0nn> krism yes you can
<matthew_w> Hey - I have windows on /dev/hda1 and ubuntu + swap on /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda3 respectively - can I format /dev/hda1 without destroying ubuntu if /dev/hda1 is not mounted, even though they are on the same HDD?
<ardchoille> ForeClosure: That depends on the irc client you are using.
<lampshade> how can I find out what drivers my network card(that seems to be working) is actually using?  (pcmcia card)  I'm just curious what Linux/Ubuntu loaded for it
<ForeClosure> Xchat ?
<DiKKy> Have anyone had any luck connecting a nokia 6280 and/or using a sd memory card in a card reader under ubuntu 6.06
<ardchoille> yes, you'll lose your irc connection
<erUSUL> matthew_w: yes
<dli> matthew_w, yes, you can delete /dev/hda1, without touching /dev/hda2 (/dev/hda3)
<matthew_w> erUSUL; so, how would I do it?  use gparted or so?
<dli> matthew_w, but how to add the space of /dev/hda1 to /dev/hda3 is tricky
<Imme-emosol> Is JDK free software?
<snikker> devhen: i've already installed alsa-oss, but don't work :(
<matthew_w> dli; here's all I wanted to do;
<matthew_w> dli; I have windows/ubuntu/swap I want slackware/ubuntu/swap
<matthew_w> still ok?
<erUSUL> matthew_w: yes you can use gparted. what do you want to do? you can format the partition dorectly from comandline
<matthew_w> or even slackware/swap/ubuntu/swap if necessary
<devhen> snikker, hmm. i'd recommend searching the ubuntu forums
<dli> matthew_w, then, it's quite obivious, try, gparted
<matthew_w> Do I need to make a second swap?
<kbrooks> no
<devhen> matthew_w: you should be able to set the swap part as swap for both OSs
<dli> matthew_w, no, because you don't boot them both
<kbrooks> you CAN use 1 swap file/partition
<Evan_> Dli can you do that in grub kernel
<snikker> devhen: ok, i'll do it...
<erUSUL> matthew_w: mkfs.ext3 -O dir_index /dev/hda1
<Imme-emosol> kbrooks, no > imme ?
<Evan_> dli it gives me errors: file not found
<erUSUL> matthew_w: no second swap is needed
<dli> Evan_, kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386
<dli> Evan_, kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda1
<kbrooks> Imme-emosol: no
<Imme-emosol> k
<matthew_w> Cool, i'm gonna get formatting then, thanks.
<Shadowpillar> brb
<dli> matthew_w, there's no need to install two distributions though :( they are the same for users
<ardchoille> Whoa! The Ubuntu counter was at Users: 1320 this morning.. now it's at 1728. I registered earlier today and I am #112. Good to see people getting counted :)
<Imme-emosol> ardchoille, what's the counter about?
<matthew_w> dli; well, I just want to see a bunch of distros
<ardchoille> Imme-emosol:  http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/
<matthew_w> dli; plus do some editing/kernel reprogramming la la la
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Can we get the counter URL added to the bot?
<dli> matthew_w, you can do kernel in ubuntu also
<matthew_w> dli; ultimately I want to build a Linux from Scratch system as well
<matthew_w> Which is easier with a free partition.
<dli> matthew_w, there's lfs
<dli> matthew_w, or gentoo stage1 bootstrap
<Spec[x] > gentoo stage1 bootstrap is fun! :)
<Bonez56> what is gentoo like?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bonez56> :P
<dli> Bonez56, /j #gentoo
<cpk1> ljl xorg didnt like commenting out the wacom entries =\ unfortunatly
<LjL> cpk1: how much did you comment out? i think you'd have to comment the entire *section(s)* mentioning wacom
<CappO> hellow, i'm trying to install a pcmcia card, can anyone help me out ?
<Evan_> Dli when i put : kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hdc1 it gives me an error
<cpk1> ljl: I commented from start section to end sectoin for all 3 wacom entries and commented out the references to them at the bottom
<cpk1> ljl: when i tried to restart x it would say it was running but didnt start
<dli> Evan_, what's the error ?
<LjL> cpk1: hm, i don't have references to them at the bottom
<Evan_> dli file not found
<dli> Evan_, you installed dapper?
<Evan_> yes
<dli> Evan_, did you select which kernel to install?
<Evan_> how do you mean?
<Frizz0> tell me
<dli> Evan_, anyway, try tab-completion
<Evan_> how do you mean?
<joedou> hello, is it possibel to install a wireless pcmcia card with AMD chipset ?
<dli> Evan_, kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz
<Evan_> im going to try that
<erUSUL> !wifi
<dli> Evan_, after vmlinuz, press Tab key, grub will try to complete the filename
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Eduardo->  Anyone looking for a full-time development job in the chicagoland area working with a small 11 person development firm?
<gean> bye all ! may the spirit of Ubuntu be with you !
<ardchoille> Eduardo-: This is an Ubuntu support channel. It's not the place for adverts.
<Eduardo-> note taken :)
<dli> ardchoille, maybe, it's a firm doing ubuntu support, on-topic then
* bagpuss_thecat gets home and starts trying to fix ia32-libs fucked-up-ness
<Khaaaaan> Has anyone gotten an ACX 111 Card working in Dapper???
<Rikkimaru> what package should I download to get gnome-network-manager?
<Ashex> !tell me about partition
<LjL> know of a way to force *all* programs running as my user to never exceed a given amount of memory allocation?
<cpk1> ljl: looks like i fixed it
<Rikkimaru> What would you all suggest I use to easily configure wireless networks?
<LjL> cpk1: cool. i might have missed the description of how you did though, if you described it, since i crashed
<cpk1> ljl: i commented out the wacom entries and set "SendCoreEvents" to "false"
<Khaaaaan> Man I am having all kinds of problems with wireless networking
<jbower> what whould not let me open up termal or click the power butten on the desktop
<LjL> cpk1: oh, right. i missed those
<Khaaaaan> I am surprised at how crappy it can be to setup
<Gullstad> How manage groups in therminal?
<cpk1> ljl: i still get some spam when i open a gui as root though it seems
<matthew_w> I just cleared the partition out of /dev/hda1, and created an ext3fs in its ashes.  Now it says 768 MB of the disk are used, but there's nothing there.
<cpk1> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<matthew_w> Furthermore, gparted says 40.4 GB should be free, Nautilus says 38.2 GB are free.
<mwe> Khaaaaan: what kind of card? using a linux driver or ndiswrapper?
<LjL> cpk1: try using kdesu or gsudo (or whatever the gnome thing is called) instead of sudo
<dli> LjL, /etc/security/limits.conf
<Khaaaaan> mwe: It is a Linksys wpc54G with ndiswrapper
<matthew_w> Why is that happening?
<Khaaaaan> So far I have it detecting the hardware and the drivers loaded
<Khaaaaan> but I can get no further
<mwe> Khaaaaan: ok
<cpk1> hmm my mouse just broke when i opened firefox...
<ETronik> nobody here is having trouble mounting USB keys in their Dappers ??
<Khaaaaan> I have the power light on :)
<dli> matthew_w, ext3 reserves inode tables
<mwe> Khaaaaan: so what does dmesg say the interface name ndis gives it is?
<dli> matthew_w, jfs uses dynamic inode tables, it should show like 0.0% used
<mwe> Khaaaaan: and are you use wpa or wep?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: what do you mean?
<Khaaaaan> I am using wep
<matthew_w> o_0
<mwe> Khaaaaan: if you type dmesg, looking for ndis output what is the interface name?
<LjL> dli: thanks, interesting directory i didn't know about. the choice of items to set leaves me sort of embarassed however... i suppose setting a limit on "data" might be a good idea?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: it should say
<RawSewage> anyone using Edgy yet
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dli> LjL, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=5
<RawSewage> I was just there
<cpk1> ljl: i dont think my fix worked out quite how I wanted it to, everytime i open firefox my mouse stops working
<RawSewage> no one is talking
<caribou7> Anyone have experience with wake-on-lan?
<mwe> why does ubuntu have such crappy code names :)
<RawSewage> I was just casually asking, anyway
<dooglus> RawSewage: people are using edgy, of course.  what's your real question?
<RawSewage> what does knot mean
<mwe> Khaaaaan: did you figure the name?
<RawSewage> eek ?
<LjL> cpk1: uh, whops
<dooglus> RawSewage: 'knot' is when you tie something, like your shoe laces
<RawSewage> lol
<eon_> ahoy
<Khaaaaan> mwe: No... I am not to sure what I am looking for, however, I do see something here about how the "loaded firmware doesnt work well with this driver"
<RawSewage> Edgy Eft Knot One
<mwe> Khaaaaan: that's not good.
<eon_> Sound was working great on my notebook until I did some updates and now sound is REALLY QUIET
<dooglus> RawSewage: Knot is to Edgy like Flight was to Dapper
<eon_> any ideas?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: No it isn't...
<mwe> Khaaaaan: did you follow a guide for your card or something?
<RawSewage> dooglus, I dont get Flight
<RawSewage> what was the joke with Flight
<joedou> can anyone please help me, i have found some information on my wireless card but don't know what to do now :(
<dooglus> RawSewage: a dapper flight is an alpha of dapper; an edgy knot is an alpha of edgy
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Yes sir... however I ran into some difficulty when it got towards the end, also the steps I followed were for Breezy
<matthew_w> also, if a filesystem has a "needs_recovery" flag, what does that mean?
<Warbo> RawSewage: Like Beta, but before Beta (should be called Alpha really...)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I can post a link if you want...
<RawSewage> No, I mean whats the joke
<RawSewage> Dapper Flight?
<dooglus> RawSewage: newts live in knots, apparently
<mwe> Khaaaaan: yes, what kind of problems. and yes let me see the url and tell me what problems you got
<RawSewage> dooglus, oh, ty
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay let me get the link here...
<matthew_w> Also, I get the "device is busy" message when trying to unmount, is there a way to see which processes are using the filesystem?
<RawSewage> So what was the joke with Dapper Flight
<Warbo> RawSewage: Dapper Drake=Fancy Looking Duck, which flies
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> that one's a bit obscure
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Here is the link to the directions I followed:
<Khaaaaan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201633
<Rikkimaru> What would you all suggest I use to easily configure wireless networks?
<dooglus> RawSewage: everyone knows that drakes fly, don't they?  I'd have said that 'eft == newt == lives in a knot" is much more obscure
<Khaaaaan> mwe: As you can see, towards the end it gets kind of whacky... my output for cardctl ident does not match his
<RawSewage> dooglus, I guess
<RawSewage> but Im enlightened now
<Warbo> dooglus: I thought it might be a reference to Edgy being edgy, and as it develops it gets more confused and knotted :)
<matthew_w> I don't get this "needs recovery" flag.
<Warbo> matthew_w: It initiates a scan at the next boot
<micahf> hey guys
<RawSewage> Edgy is edgy.  bleeding edge tech
<matthew_w> Warbo; is that it?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: is your card pcmcia?
<RawSewage> XGL, etc
<micahf> any idea why my keyboard would have just stopped working?
<Warbo> matthew_w: Basically
<jbower> any one have an idea why ubuntu will not let me shutdown or open termal or do sudo form command line
<Khaaaaan> mwe: yes sir
<micahf> my USB just STOPPED working
<matthew_w> Also, is there a huge difference between ext2fs and ext3fs that wouldn't let me make LFS successfully?
<mud> Hey guys, need some gcc help
<dooglus> Warbo: I just looked it up - apparently it's not where they live, it's how they have group sex (?)
<dooglus> A male that has found a partner may be joined by other hopefuls, forming what is known as a newt knot. Newts are not at all shy about the process; mating can take place in broad daylight, in front of God and everybody.
<micahf> I rebooted my computer, now it's GONE
<Warbo> matthew_w: Ext3==Ext2+Journal
<dli> jbower, pastebin the error messages
<nn_> wher does the grub stage files go when installing grub pkg? I need to copy them to theappropriate place
<Warbo> matthew_w: You can mount ext3 as ext2 if you want
<mud> By looking at my system, I can see that I have gcc, gcc 3.3, gcc 3,4 and gcc 4.0 installed..
<dooglus> Warbo: http://www.berkeleydaily.org/rediscover.cfm?archiveDate=01-09-04
<RawSewage> dooglus, lol
<mwe> Khaaaaan: so cardctl ident gives you what? nothing like that? of course the manfid would propbably be different
<nn_> or better yet, how do i list all the files that came from an installed package?
<mud> The progtram that I am trying to compile needs to use gcc3.3, I dont know why.. but it will only compile with 3.3
<Khaaaaan> mwe: My output was the same as that Zodiac dudes
<jbower> <dli> this is no error, it just will not run any apps that run higher then user like termanl and sudo
<nn_> mud that sounds like an issue of poor coding ;)
<Warbo> dooglus: "Ubuntu 6.10 - The Sexy Newt" has a certain ring to it :)
<djm62> how can I get my pcmcia wi-fi card to behave when suspending the computer? currently it stops working (tm) and can't be revived short of a reboot.  It's ok when I hibernate. more deeply, how can I make suspending better supported on my card - who do I talk to?
<Khaaaaan> but my ndiswrapper -l returned positive results
<mwe> Khaaaaan: but I think the windows driver you use should be what is recommended for your card in the database on ndiswrapper.sf.net
<mud> with all of those others installed, I think it uses the latest version by default..   Is there anyway to have only gcc-3.3 on there..  or disable the others?
<dli> jbower, sudo -i
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I am pretty sure it is...
<mwe> Khaaaaan: maybe thats why you have firmware problems
<Khaaaaan> mwe: but I can double check..
<mwe> Khaaaaan: I would
<eck> what is the command to fetch the source for a package?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: He did list a bug report in that thread as well... and the final response was this....
<jbower> <dli> tty1 is just sitting there now no outup
<nn_> ideas?
<jbower> <dli> output
<tvis> hi there, i'm currently installing ubuntu, however the install has stopped at 84% (Configuring apt). I wonder if anyone could provide some assistance please?
<jrib> eck: apt-get source package
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Added PCI id's to driver, so this will be fixed in next dapper kernel update.
<Khaaaaan> mwe: So maybe I just have to wait it out??
<der0b> has anyone here compiled truecrypt?  I'm getting errors during make: make[4] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h]  Error 1 AND make[3] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211]  Error 2
<mwe> Khaaaaan: what's that?
<djm62> tvis: how long has it stopped for?
<eck> jrib: thanks
<dli> der0b, zd1211 builds with ubuntu
<tvis> djm62: about 10 minutes now
<tvis> at least
<mwe> Khaaaaan: windows drivers shouldn't care about dapper drivers except for the ndiswrapper module
<Khaaaaan> mwe: there is a bug report listed in the thread... I can't really tell if it is related
<djm62> tvis: is the hard disk grinding away?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I see...
<der0b> dli: I'm a newb, can you tell me what you mean?  I'm just following the instruction on the ubuntu forums and this is what I get
<mwe> Khaaaaan: so what was the point where you ran in to trouble first?
<dli> der0b, do you have linux-headers ?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: when it began talking about changing firmware
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I think I have the windows drivers loaded correctly, the hardware is present, and the power lite is on
<Khaaaaan> mwe: But it isn't working
<der0b> yes, and the full linux src (truecrypt needs the actual src to compile)
<tvis> djm62: i'm sorry, i spoke too soon; installation complete :) it just seemed like forever. thanks for your help!
<der0b> have a sym link to the src in /usr/src/linux
<mwe> Khaaaaan: because of firmware problems
<djm62> tvis: that's one of the disk-intense bits ;)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I am thinking of downloading network manager and seeing if that helps...
<mwe> Khaaaaan: dmesg said so
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I think so yea...
<dli> der0b, I don't know trucrypt, I just mean zd1211
<tvis> djm62: ah, well thanks again
<mwe> Khaaaaan: network manager wont fix that
<Khaaaaan> mwe: right... but I am no expert unfortunetly
<dli> der0b, however, linux-source is not needed, unless you build your own kernel
<mwe> Khaaaaan: you need to somehow fix the firmware issue
<linux_user400354> how can i get mcopy?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I need more info though... and no one seems to know more, I wish there was an expert that had this same issue :)
<linux_user400354> what package does mcopy come in?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I am not sure if I am the one that should be forging a path here :)
<mwe> Khaaaaan: did you put correct info in config.opts?
<linux_user400354> can anyone help? is anyone able to figure out how to get mcopy or what package it comes in?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: No, I wasnt sure what to put
<mwe> Khaaaaan: well thats probably the problem then
<jrib> linux_user400354: mtools
<mwe> Khaaaaan: put the info from lspci and cardctl manfid
<jrib> linux_user400354: packages.ubuntu.com has a search feature for files that you can use too
<Khaaaaan> mwe: and, if you see in the thread, HeavyAl tried messing with it, and got messed
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ok lemme see...
<Khaaaaan> mwe: How do I know what my socket number is when I do the cardctl manfid?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: the AL dude doesn't say anything but that he couldn't get it to work ;)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ha!
<ForeClosure> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwe> Khaaaaan: just type cardctl manfid and tell me the output
<Khaaaaan> mwe: It gives me a usage error
<mwe> Khaaaaan: cardctl ident sorry
<Khaaaaan> ha ok
<Khaaaaan> mwe: It tells me that both socket 1 and socket 0 have "no product info available"
<Rikkimaru> What would you all suggest I use to easily configure wireless networks?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: oh. that's not good
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I know... : /
<mwe> Khaaaaan: ndiswrapper -l ?
<Ropechoborra> I installed my Epson Stylus CX7300 but i can scan.. When i try to open XSANE it says No device aviable
<Ropechoborra> *cant
<Khaaaaan> driver present, hardware present
<djm62> Rikkimaru: gnome-network-manager
<e-gandalf> hi, I'm looking for some solution to my problem. I'm using Ubuntu Dapper, it works fine, I'm happy. The only problem is that for my work I need dbus 0.62, and I don't know how in Ubuntu world I can solve it, since backports are only for security, and edgy (which has 0.62) is probably very unstable.
<Rikkimaru> djm62: I downloaded network-manager-gnome, is that the same thing?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: hardware present, driver present
<djm62> Rikkimaru: yes - braino :(
<LjL> e-gandalf: backports are not only for security. actually, backports are *not* for security, that's what dapper-security is for. only, backports haven't yet been activated anyway
<Rikkimaru> djm62: so, how do I use it then?
<tuxtux> reboot
<mwe> Khaaaaan: did you rename the .sys files like the guy suggests?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Yes sir
<LjL> e-gandalf: you could probably try compiling the edgy package, but no guarantees
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I tell ya... this has me baffled
<djm62> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<djm62> Rikkimaru: see that link
<e-gandalf> LjL, does it mean that I can wait for backports to eventually backport to dapper? or would it be smarter to get edgy package and try to install it and cross fingers?
<LjL> e-gandalf: backports only happen if you ask for them, and even then, i'm afraid something like dbus wouldn't get backported, as a lot of things, i believe, depend on it -- backports is mostly for "stand-alone" packages
<homefront> hello all ? what s invold in making my window workstations file share though my web/file server running ubuntu?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: hmm. i think you need to load different firmware somehow
<micahf> hey any idea why my modules just disappeared?!
<micahf> I lost a bunch of modules
<LjL> e-gandalf: don't just get the edgy package anyway - get the *source* package and compile it, that ought to be sort of safer. still do cross your fingers though
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I know... I may have to just post my problems in that thread and see if they can help... or buy a card that works in Linux... you know of any btw :)???
<linux_user400354> no body here knows much about mcopy or is able to find out how to get it for ubuntu.
<kbrooks> linux_user400354: try the pkg mtools
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Seriouslly... can you send me a link to a card on NewEgg that will work straight up :) ??
<mwe> Khaaaaan: or try the linux acx module instead of the ndiswrapper solution
<linux_user400354> kbrooks, thanks
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Whats that?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<lufis> Can someone tell me where Rhythmbox's configuration files are?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I believe I do yes
<djm62> lufis: .gnome2/rhythmbox IIRC
<idefix>  somehow a directory appeared in my home drive with three js-files and two css-files... who made them and what are they for?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: acx is a linux module for your wifi chip
<djm62> idefix: did you save a webpage?
<sorush20> hi guys , my boot of ubuntu fresh install desktop is much slower than my fresh install of xp on the same computer why?
<idefix> you mean open a webpage in mozilla and then save it?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: hmmm... would it have to be installed via synaptic, or automatically with the modules?
<djm62> idefix: yeah
<sorush20> I have tried to change  the services that are running but there really isn't anything that is not needed..
<Woosta> How come the latest firefox-dom-inspector package and the latest firefox package are incompatible with each other? FF is 1.5.0.4 and dom-inspector is 1.5.0.3 .. is there an alternate repository with compatible packages?
<idefix> maybe.. but I think it's because of me chatting with someone because the name of this person followed with -files is the name of the directory
<Dasnipa`> sorush20, what do you mean by slower?
<idefix> js-files are executable linux scripts aren't they?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: linux-restricted-modules is not installed by default
<djm62> idefix: what is the directory called? anonymise the name if need be...
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Perhaps that was what the bug report was about... the firmware in the restricted modules is screwed up...
<e-gandalf> LjL, thnx :)
<sorush20> the boot up time Dasnipa`
<homefront> hello all ? what s involed in making my window workstations file share though my web/file server running ubuntu?
<djm62> idefix: js are javascript files, typically executed by whatever browser.  CSS are style sheets for web pages
<Dasnipa`> sorush20, what does boot-up time matter? linux rarely needs rebooting...
<barneyR> anyone know how to get Ubuntu 6.0 to recognize a USB modem?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: also if you use a different version like one of the guys is suggesting?
<Dasnipa`> sorush20, ways to increase the speed however include disabling hot-plugging
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I did a search in synaptic... and I definetly have them installed, some aren't, but I think they might be older ones
<Khaaaaan> mwe: what do you mean? Have I?
<Dasnipa`> sorush20, if your hardware is not going to be changing
<mwe> Khaaaaan: modprobe -l|grep acx
<sorush20> Dasnipa`: that is bad
<djm62> sorush20: when are you measuring to or from?  There is a difference (I've found) and it also matters whether you count time-to-desktop, time-to-login-screen or time-to-finish-loading
<ernstp> what's the best torrent app for dapper?
<LjL> !best
<ernstp> azureus seems really buggy!
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences and the features you require.
<matthew_w> Here's a funny question - once I've created a linux from scratch system, or for that matter any distribution... how do people make it so it can be distributed on CDs? like.. so you pop it in and it goes?
<mwe> ernstp: bittorrent is decent
<Khaaaaan> mwe: modprobe -l|grep acx
<barneyR> sorry but thats not true, some apps are the best of class
<djm62> ernstp: gnome-btdownload is alright
<Khaaaaan> mwe: whoops
<RawSewage> Ubuntu is featured on Faux News:  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,204637,00.html
<ernstp> the default?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx.ko
<sorush20> djm62: compared to xp windows everything is a lot slower..
<mwe> Khaaaaan: good
<ernstp> well, it hasn't downloaded a single file for me. azureus works though..
<Dasnipa`> sorush20, you still never really answered my question though... booting happens so rarely what does it matter if its slower or faster?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys I need to vent a little.  This is the second time in a row where tha update has overwritten my grub.lst..  Is it too much to ask that you warn a user or make a bacjup of something so basic as a persons bootloader?
<barneyR> of course some people have their favorite app, but that doesn't make it best
<idefix> djm62 oh there's ano_files anonymous_files and then there's a ano-files in anonymous
<djm62> sorush20: that points to something pathological then...
<idefix> djm62 and there's a _history_files in anonymous
<ernstp> Jack_Sparrow: the grub/menu.lst is allways edited when you update the kernel
<mwe> Khaaaaan: now sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && modprobe acx. then iwconfig and ifconfig -a
<ernstp> Jack_Sparrow: it has certain rules however
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: There are options at the beginning of the menu.lst file that you can set for keeping certain things from being over-written.
<sorush20> Dasnipa`: when I trun my computer on until I can get into my kdem destop it take much much longer than windows xp on a differnet hdd..
<djm62> idefix: some chat program is probably saving them... should be perfectly safe to delete them: it's a bit rude saving stuff without your knowledge anyway ;)
<mwe> Khaaaaan: well also sudo modprobe acx
<ernstp> Jack_Sparrow: man update-grub       and look at the commented config options in the file
<mwe> Khaaaaan: or type sudo -i to get a root prompt so you don't have to type sudo all the time
<Dasnipa`> sorush20, yes i understand this but i want to know why it is such a big deal to you
<sorush20> because I assumed that linux would be faster..
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I got results for iwconfig....
<sorush20> or is that not the case.
<sorush20> Dasnipa`:
<River> An install script issued '/etc/init.d/inetd restart' but this gives error "/etc/init.d/inetd: No such file or directory" can someone please help me
<idefix> djm62 so if I somehow view a webpage with one css-file (I don't know how to activate it) it'll look different that with another css-file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks all...
<djm62> sorush20: 1min either way wouldn't be suspicious, but anything longer than that points to something being tried and failed: seeing as ubuntu is nice and verbose when booting up...what's taking so long
<idefix> djm62 are you still there?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: yes what?
<djm62> idefix: google csszengarden :) very much so
<mwe> Khaaaaan: interface name?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Okay, what would you like to see the output of first?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: iwconfig. paste.ubuntu-nl.org so you dont get banned for spamming the channel
<River> Or what is the correct way to restart inetd on dapper
<Jude> I'm somehow succeeded in installing ubuntu... without x11.
<djm62> sorush20: my gut instinct says that ubuntu is trying to bring up a network interface and giving it plenty of time in case it's just a slow link...hence adding minutes to boot up time
<Khaaaaan> mwe: no doubr... one sec
<sorush20> djm62: I'm gonna remove those bad one..
<Dasnipa`> sorush20, yes as djm62 said ubuntu is very verbose, you can check to see if something is hanging... yes and especially with network... mine takes awhile because i have a wireless card and a wired card
<djm62> Dasnipa`: use network-manager, and don't configure anything at boot :)
<barneyR> how do you get a USB modem recognized? anyone? anyone? Bueler?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay its up there
<mwe> Khaaaaan: url?
<Dasnipa`> djm62, meh i would... but its not a huge deal to me... i only boot on power outages and moves back and forth between college dorm and home during summer
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ha ha doh!
<barneyR> get a UPS and you won't even have to boot then
<mwe> nm got it
<djm62> sorush20: as to whether linux is faster than Windows XP... I find the interface of XP a bit snappier, but ubuntu boots faster and behaves more functionally on my machine.  Speed isn't a big deal to me
<Khaaaaan> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18468
<mwe> Khaaaaan: it's looking good!
<djm62> Dasnipa`: ah :) I'm more of a nomadic user
<Khaaaaan> mwe: good!
<mwe> Khaaaaan: now paste ifconfig output
<River> Can someone please point me to how to restart inetd on dapper
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay one sec
<mwe> River: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart or xinetd if that's what you use
<mwe> River: iirc
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Okay... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18470
<djm62> Speaking of which, can anyone tell me how to automatically disable my pcmcia wifi card before suspending and re-enable it afterwards? at the moment it hangs on restart, which is terribly annoying
<River> mwe: I get command not found
<mwe> Khaaaaan: alright do you have your wep key handy?
<River> mwe: "sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart"
<Khaaaaan> mwe: yes sir
<mwe> River: xinetd probably
<mwe> Khaaaaan: ok and your essid name?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I believe so yes...
<mwe> Khaaaaan: sudo -i to get a root prompt if you haven't
<barneyR> how do you get a USB modem recognized? anyone? anyone? Bueler?
<ardchoille> mwe: I have neither inetd now xinetd. Is that a bad thing?
<ardchoille> s/now/nor
<Khaaaaan> mwe: got it...
<mwe> iwlist wlan0 scan, does it show your ap?
<mwe> ardchoille: you probably don't need it. it's not installed by default I think
<River> mwe: standard dapper install and I have a /etc/inetd.conf and /etc/init.d/
<VR_> is there any "compact" media player out there that does ogg? other than vlc, bmp and xmms.
<ardchoille> mwe: Ah, ok
<djm62> VR_: software player? ogg123?
<djm62> VR_: how compact?
<VR_> djm62: Does that have an EQ?
<mwe> River: but did you install an inet daemon like xinetd?
<VR_> djm62: Just something that's not as crazy as amarok
<mwe> Khaaaaan:  iwlist wlan0 scan, does it show your ap?
<djm62> VR_: helix-player?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: no scan results
<River> mwe: not that I am aware of
<djm62> VR_: the lo-fat version of realplayer, but it is native gnome
<mwe> Khaaaaan: hmm is it hidden?
<mwe> River: well then you cant use it
<VR_> djm62: i use gnome
<mwe> River: why do you need it?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: It isn't broadcasting the ESSID if thats what you mean...
<River> mwe: so inetd is not installed by default?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: that's what I meant. no worries then
<Khaaaaan> mwe: cool
<ernstp> aaah, azureus works better with Sun's java than gij!
<mwe> Khaaaaan: well iwconfig wlan0 <your ap name> type that with the correct ap name
<bronze> howdy, I'm running the new ubuntu live-cd and trying to use the "xhost +" command. It keeps giving an 'unable to open display "" ' error message.  Does anyone know a way around this for Ubuntu?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ap?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: access point
<River> mwe: I'm running install scripts and instructions for Quasar accounting and it is trying to setup a server
<djm62> VR_: what can I say, it's free, see if it floats your boat... I can't think of anything else notable
<mwe> Khaaaaan: the essid
<Khaaaaan> mwe: It says it is... unrecoginzed
<mwe> Khaaaaan: what is?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Error : unrecognised wireless request "hizzy"
<VR_> djm62: thanks
<mwe> Khaaaaan: what did you type?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: iwconfig wlan0 hizzy
<Sandick> So I just installed Ubuntu (linux newb here ..) on a Shuttle SB86i and it seems fine, but doesn't display greater than 1024x768.  I assume this is because I don't have drivers installed.  I can't find linux drivers on shuttle's site - am i just sol'ed ?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: you need to type iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>. note the essid keyword
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ahhhh ok
<mwe> Khaaaaan: iwconfig wlan0 essid hizzy
<sorush21> hi guys gparted has just crashed.. while it was chaning the structure of a backup hdd.. should I killall gparted?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay... it just did nothing
<mwe> Khaaaaan: that's a good sign. means it worked
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Which would be a good thing if this was DOS :)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: cool
<matthew_w> How do I tell which GCC I have?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: now iwconfig wlan0 key yourkey
<River> mwe: Are you suggesting it is pref not to install rand un inetd ?
<mwe> mathieu: gcc --version
<ardchoille> gcc --version
<mwe> mathieu: or dpkg -l|grep gcc
<matthew_w> Thanks.
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay... it did it
<djm62> Sandick: can you tell me what video card it has?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: good. now dhclient wlan0 and cross your fingers
<Khaaaaan> Do I need to do anything like disable eth0?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: no
<mwe> Khaaaaan: just type dhclient wlan0
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay... I did... so far so good
<mwe> Khaaaaan: you got an ip?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: try ping yahoo.com
<Khaaaaan> mwe: It is doing a DHCP discover
<Sandick> dhm62: integrated intel gma900 according to this product sheet: http://global.shuttle.com/Product/Barebone/SB86i.asp
<River> mwe:  so should I install inetd or xinetd
<mwe> Khaaaaan: oh still :|
<Khaaaaan> mwe: hmmm... it seemed to fail
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I wonder if I mistyped my SSID
<mwe> Khaaaaan: oh :|
<Khaaaaan> mwe: let me double check
<mwe> Khaaaaan: or the key
<Sandick> is there like a Device Manager in Linux where I can see what devices require drivers and which ones aren't working properly ?
<Sandick> i was surprised that the network worked immediately, as well as the sound, but i don't know which devices (such as the video card) still need drivers
<Khaaaaan> mwe: yea it would be the key, not the SSID :)
<mwe> Khaaaaan: you said it's wep, right? not wpa?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: let me double check it
<Khaaaaan> mwe: right, 128 wep
<mwe> ok because the post says wpa wont work with the acx driver, Khaaaaan
<mwe> Khaaaaan: I guess the key is pretty long
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Yea I figured that much :)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: yea... which is why I think I might have borked it
<mwe> Khaaaaan: double check it
<djm62> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Khaaaaan> mwe: doh! nah I was correct : /
<djm62> Sandick: you probably just need to change some settings for the graphics...try that link from ubotu
<mwe> Khaaaaan: at least it looks the the driver is working with your hardware
<mwe> Khaaaaan: you didn't mistype the key?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: yea... step 1 complete :)
<ankan> guys.... I want to use Banshee for my new Ipod Nano....but when I try to sync it its givin me a warnin tht my stuff allready there maybe lost or altered.....is tht true?
<djm62> Sandick: System->Administration->Device Manager has a list of hardware, but it's pretty raw
<Khaaaaan> mwe: no, I copied and pasted
<Nikolas> Hey
<mwe> Khaaaaan: hmm
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I wish it gave better error messages...
<Khaaaaan> mwe: it says it was trying to connect to 255.255.255.255
<Khaaaaan> mwe: hmmm
<mwe> Khaaaaan: anything interesting like errors near the end of the output from dmesg?
<Nikolas> I have a slight problem with my ubuntu... I copied all the files from one hdd to another and now gdm says something about mkdtemp and a private directory
<vader> has anyone sync'd a cingular 2125?
<djm62> ankan: if it's new, then you're as well trying it out before it gets filled up with tracks and playlists (and giving them feedback if it does make a mess)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: actually yea... there is this...
<Sandick> heh yea this device manager definitely isn't as intuitive as windows
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Wiseguy> hey guys if i install openoffice from the rpms off the website rather than through synaptic, how do i  add the newly installed version to my PATH
<djm62> Sandick: I didn't like to recommend it for that reason ;) it's thorough, but...
<Khaaaaan> mwe: that appears a few times...
<ankan> djm62: so shoud I go ahead and sync it....cus I dont wanna lose the stuff that I allready have in there
<Sandick> how do i update drivers using this device manager ?
<Sandick> or do i not ..
<linux_user400354> i am unable to mount my harddrive in ubuntu. can someone please help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18473
<mwe> Khaaaaan: hmm. can you paste that along with a few lines before and after that?
<poje> Has anyone played with NX?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Sure, give me one sec...
<djm62> ankan: if you have stuff you can't lose, then don't use stuff which gives you that warning.  personally, I'd give it a shot, but the warning is meant to obtain your informed consent.
<Sandick> it doesn't even say there's an error on the graphics card
<Bonez56> linux_user400354: it looks like it may already be mounted. can you post a copy of /etc/fstab ?
<emil> Hello :d
<Bonez56> emil: hello :P
<djm62> Sandick: the drivers thing is slightly different under linux.  manufacturers almost never supply them (with some notable exceptions), and mostly you don't have to worry about them
<Khaaaaan> mwe: shoot what is the link for pastbin again?
<linux_user400354> Bonez56, no it is not. if you understand my last command, then you will know its not mounted.
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: are you there?
<emil> I've got some problems, today i changed from Debian to Ubuntu, but i install some Codecs, my avi files work fine now, but i can't play wmv files, is there a codec for wmv?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<djm62> Sandick: the chances are, the system hasn't detected that your video card/monitor are capable of a higher resolution, so you have to tell it
<Sandick> if manufacturers never supply them, why would you not have to worry about them ?  i thought driver support was one of the big problems with linux
<Sandick> oh
<linux_user400354> !restrictedformats > emil
<Sandick> how do i tell it to ?
<e-gandalf> LjL, ./configure --prefix=/usr will be enough?
<Bonez56> linux_user400354: what is LinuxLVM? never heard of that... is it an ext3 partition?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18474
<emil> linux_user400354:  I allready installed that gstreamer stuff and w32codecs
<linux_user400354> Bonez56, logical volume management
<mud> I have  gcc 3.3, 3.4, & 4.0 installed on my system... I think that my pc tries to use the most current version when it compiles..  Is there a command I can put in the makefile to make it use gcc-3.3 ?
<Bonez56> emil: have you tried automatix?
<LjL> e-gandalf: uh, leave configure alone and just use the apt system to compile... "apt-get -b source packagename", after doing "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename". that should give you a binary package
<emil> Bonez56:  What is automatix exactly?
<e-gandalf> ok
<linux_user400354> emil, try mplayer. it supports many formats and so does xine
<ardchoille> !automatix > emil
<Bonez56> emil: it's a script that installs a bunch of must have software for you, automatically :)
<mud> please?
<Bonez56> !automatix > Bonez56
<emil> Bonez56:  I hope not to much programs?
<djm62> Sandick: it looks like drivers are supplied by intel (which is good).  and I'm having a look at how best (least painfully)  to increase your resolution
<helpmeee> I have a lagging sound problem in quake3..does someone know how to fix this?
<Bonez56> emil: you can select what you are after, you are not forced to install everything. /j #automatix if you want more info. it works great though and should solve your codec problem
<Sandick> djm62: thanks !  :D
<emil> i joined
<emil> hope they help me further
<chizang> i recently upgraded from breezy to dapper, and all of a sudden, bittorrent stopped working correctly. i had port forwarding configured on my router before and nothing has changed. so my question is, did dapper introduce some sort of firewall or somesuch?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: it's complaining about the firmware. time to load a different fw version
<linux_user400354> Bonez56, it is a ext3 filesystem on a logical volume, not a partition. that is my fedora core 5 install.
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ahhh poop
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Is that difficult?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, I'm here now, sorry
<e-gandalf> LjL, ouch, depenencies will kill me here :(
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: glad I caught you :)
<mwe> Khaaaaan: nah not if you have the firmware. hold on
<chizang> to put it in dumber terms, my bittornado light never turns green. it stays yellow.... :-/
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: any chance we could work on that lagging sound issue or are you busy?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: uh oh... :)
<chizang> whereas before, it turned green and i had great download speeds
<e-gandalf> LjL, is it worth trying to compile it on my own if using apt-get -b sources returned tons of required dependencies, but ./configure was happy with what it found?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, hmmm...  well I can see if I can find a solution  :)
<Bonez56> linux_user400354: can't really think of much else sorry. obviously you have tried rebooting? is there an entry in your fstab at all for it?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: yeah lol
<LjL> e-gandalf: not necessarily. perhaps some dependencies are not strictly necessary to compile, but are still needed to enable all the features ubuntu needs. let me have a look
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, do you get this error in the console when you start the game: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" ?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: nano /etc/modprobe.d/options and paste in options acx firmware_ver=1.2.1.34 at the end and save the file
<mwe> Khaaaaan: then modprobe -r acx && modprobe acx and look at dmesg
<helpmeee> well i'll try rite now and see what is ais
<djm62> Sandick: looks slightly painful, but there is a page on the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok
<thrice`> how can I tell which module the liveCD is using for net ?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: put 'options acx firmware_ver=1.2.1.34' at the end
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-069-132-052-158.carolina.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<djm62> Sandick: remember you have dapper, so you don't need to download anything manually
<phaedrus44> thrice   lsmod?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: what is the full line I am pasting in? opitions acx firware=etc?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: oh I see
<mwe> Khaaaaan: 'options acx firmware_ver=1.2.1.34' without quotes
<LjL> e-gandalf: hm well, i think to be on the safe side you really should install anything that "apt-get build-dep dbus" wants you to instal.
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: would it say that under sound or should I just look anywhere in terminal window?
<Zambezi> I can't extract a tar.gz-file. It's doesn't work with tar xvfz.
<thrice`> phaedrus44, yes, but how can I tell for sure which of those it's using?  I only recognize forcedeth, and i'm sure it isn't that
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, anywhere in terminal window....  but actually you can forget about that for right now, I think i found a solution
<FunnyLookinHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: oh okay <3
<mwe> Zambezi: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, go to that website and paste your /etc/asound.conf file
<Khaaaaan> mwe: ha how do I save :)?
<mwe> Zambezi: I think the f must be the last letter
<Sandick> djm62: thanks, i'm looking at it now
<Bonez56> h0h0
<phaedrus44> oh...thrice   sorry
<mwe> Khaaaaan: ctrl-x and answer yes
<Sandick> why does dapper not have to download drivers ?
<mwe> Sandick: because they are in the kernel and the kernel modules
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: it sais it doesnt exist
<thrice`> no way top find out which module eth0 is using?
<djm62> Sandick: you don't have to manually install stuff because it is done by the ubuntu team.  you only have to tell it to install the package name and your computer will find, download, and install it
<Khaaaaan> mwe: doh! FATAL: Error removing acx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Sandick> ahh
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, umm  ok one sec
<Sandick> got'cha
<Sandick> wow, that's easier than windows then
<mud> Anyone know if there is a way to assing which version of GCC a makefile uses?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: huh. are you root?
<cpk1> Khaaaaan: try doing it as sudo
<djm62> Sandick: even though this isn't the way the out of the box experience should be, the sting is taken out of it as far as possible
<Khaaaaan> oh ok
<Zambezi> mwe, gzip: stdin: not in gzip format // tar: Child returned status 1 // tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<mwe> Khaaaaan: sudo -i to get a root prompt
<mwe> Zambezi: then its broken
<mwe> Zambezi: stdin ?!
<mwe> Zambezi: what did you type?
<matthew_w> What do error 1 and error 2 generally signify when doing Make?
<Sandick> djm62: that's fine, i'd rather run into these problems then have it flawless, it'll teach me how to use the system better
<Sandick> i wouldn't have learned about how linux and drivers work otherwise
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay... not sure if this is an improvement ... I will post the output...
<kbrooks> matthew_w: Nothing. Read the full error output by the compiler
<mwe> Zambezi: well it looks like the file is not a tar.gz file or is broken
<kbrooks> matthew_w: All of it. See if you have a header file missing
<Zambezi> mwe, tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<Bonez56> is there anything for linux similar to QuickPAR for windows? i want a GUI based program
<kbrooks> Zambezi: are you sure?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18475
<mwe> Zambezi: the file is broken
<Sandick> # sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Sandick> that just gives me an    E: Couldn't find package 915resolution       error
<mwe> Zambezi: what does 'file file.tar.gz' tell you?
<mwe> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<mwe> Sandick: enable universe
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok, it seems as though the solutions for your issue are fairly complex
<djm62> mwe: how does one do that from the GUI?
<matthew_w> Shouldn't be a header file missing, I just untarred binutils and tried to MAKE it?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, I am going to bet that you have a sound card separate from your motherboard
<mwe> djm62: I don't know. options somewhere
<Bonez56> is there anything for linux similar to QuickPAR for windows? i want a GUI based program
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I dont believe I do
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, do you know what sound card you are using by any chance?
<mwe> djm62: I'm not familiar with synaptics, only apt
<helpmeee> sorry to say nope :(
<mrcoyote> Hello
<Centaur5> I would like to know if installed ubuntu on a raid correctly.  Can anybody give me advice on that?
<Zambezi> mwe, I'll check
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, do you have a file ~/.asoundrc   ?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: would that info. be in kinfocenter?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: i'll look
<Sandick> mwe: how do i enable universe, and what is it ?
<LjL> !universe > sandick
<matthew_w> Hey, kbrooks, check this out?  http://pastebin.ca/94092
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: if all I do is type that in terminal then no
<e-gandalf> LjL: 103 mb update, almost all core packages ;) I think I'll give up
<Sandick> thanks LjL
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, try typing more ~/.asoundrc
<mwe> !universe > Sandick
<Zambezi> mwe, It says:  HTML document text
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: nope
<mwe> Sandick: read /msg from ubotu
<LjL> e-gandalf: well try the binary package from edgy then
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok hmm. give me a minute
<mwe> Zambezi: yeah it's not a tar.gz file. it's an html file
<mwe> Zambezi: with the tar.gz name
<Khaaaaan> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18475
<Zambezi> kbrooks, Yes. I'm sure I wrote it that way. I check twice.
<Sandick> thanks mwe :)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: dunno if you saw it :)
<mwe> Zambezi: something probably went wrong when you downloaded it
<javiolo> is there any BASIC app for linux _
<Sandick> so universe isn't a linux thing, it's limited to just the ubuntu distribution ?
<javiolo> to program BASIC
<Zambezi> mwe, I have to check.
<mwe> Khaaaaan: well it says auth failed but doesn't complain about the firmware but there is a warning about the bit rate
<LjL> javiolo: "apt-cache search basic language", or "apt-cache search basic | grep BASIC"
<djm62> Sandick: yeah, a lot of distributions have similar things- ubuntu's version is pretty good
<Khaaaaan> mwe: what does that mean?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, try doing this
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, killall esd
<Sandick> awesome
<mwe> Khaaaaan: basically that your card and/or the linux driver sucks
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: no process killed
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok try this one
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, pkill esd
<Khaaaaan> mwe: haha
<Khaaaaan> mwe: figures...
<djm62> Sandick: it's not original, it's a good idea invented elsewhere, and when you hear people talking about "apt" they mean that whole system
<javiolo> ljl danke
<e-gandalf> how can I install one package, without dependencies etc.?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I did it but it sais nothing
<LjL> Sandick: the way programs are packaged is actually one of the things that typically distinguishes distributions the most.
<mwe> Khaaaaan: I think it will be possible to make it work though it's obviously not easy
<Khaaaaan> mwe: If I quit now and revisit this issue later, you think I will have problems?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ok try running game now and tell me if sound is lagging
<Khaaaaan> mwe: cause my battery is nearly dead...
<LjL> e-gandalf: if it has dependencies, they need to be satisfied - no easy way around that.
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: okay i'll check
<Sandick> so is 'apt' a term for general linux distributions or ubuntu only ?
<LjL> !apt
<noway-> heya, is there any music software that can connect to iTunes shares?
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<e-gandalf> LjL: but it's update from 0.60 to 0.62, no ABI/API changes, it shouldn't have dependency change :(
<micahcowan> Sandick: it's used by debian-derivatives.
<LjL> Sandick: APT is specific to Debian and Debian derivatives
<mwe> Khaaaaan: I would put acx in /etc/modules and remove ndiswrapper then you could quit for now
<micahcowan> RedHat, etc. don't use it.
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: yeah it still lags :(
<Khaaaaan> mwe: what do you mean?
<djm62> Sandick: debian is an old and still good distro, but less focused on desktop stuff than ubuntu
<micahcowan> helpmeee: what game, and does it use SDL?
<LjL> e-gandalf: well, let me see
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, hmmm
<javiolo> noway- I think banshee has a plugin that can connect to itunes shares
<helpmeee> micahcowan: quake3 and I have no idea
<noway-> javiolo: interesting, thanks :-)
<Zooliegsm> hi all.i mounted an ext3 partition in fstab,with default option but i cant write to it just in root filemanager? any help? how can i make possible to write it with single.
<mwe> Khaaaaan: sudo nano /etc/modules and add acx at the end and remove ndiswrapper if it in there
<javiolo> noway- btw banshee looks very similar to itunes
<micahcowan> yes, it does then. hang on...
<e-gandalf> LjL: the only real thing it adds beside of few bug fixes is QT bindings which are needed for me :(
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I thought we did that?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: that way it will try to use acx at next boot
<noway-> javiolo: yeah, I have it now, I just haven't found the plug in
<mwe> Khaaaaan: no edit the /etc/modules file. we didn't do that
<helpmeee> micahcowan: okay
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: wonder if he knows :)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: so just put acx in there?
<LjL> e-gandalf: well apparently it needs libc6 2.4 rather than 2.3. that looks like quite a strong requirement
<Sandick> ah thanks guys
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, yes it uses SDL, know a relation?
<cius> if I wanted to ssh into my home computer from my computer at work, do I have to run some special ssh daemon in order to monitor for and accept outside connections?
<Nikolas> Hey, would anyone happen to know what this means: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ma9sWs31.html
<mwe> Khaaaaan: and remove ndiswrapper if it's there. we loaded acx but didn't tell ubuntu to load it at next boot yet.
<Nikolas> And how one might fix it?
<micahcowan> helpmeee: might try export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, (I helped him install last night and we had to install that lib along with one or two others)
<cius> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<helpmeee> micahcowan: how would I go about doing that?
<Nikolas> I just copied all of my files from one hdd to another...
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay... do you think it will cause any issues later on?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, type it in console  : )
<mwe> Khaaaaan: no.
<djm62> Sandick: it's getting late in the UK, and I have work in the morning... do you think there will be enough help in here to get you sorted?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, "export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp"
<Khaaaaan> mwe: okay... its done
<e-gandalf> LjL: where did you find it? So why ./configure is happy on my machine (Dapper?)
<Khaaaaan> mwe: Thanks a lot for your help bro...
<micahcowan> And then be sure to run quake3 from that same shell (not from clicking an icon).
<Khaaaaan> mwe: It is much appreciated!
<eigenlambda> so guys
<mwe> Khaaaaan: at worst your card is not working so status quo
<Sandick> djm62: yea, that's perfect, thanks for the help !
<mwe> Khaaaaan: yw
<helpmeee> micahcowan: command not found
<Bo> hi i just updated my linux image and now it won't let me log in
<djm62> Sandick: set it and forget it man ;)
<eigenlambda> i lost my /lib/modules/modules.dep or something
<LjL> e-gandalf: i'm talking about the *binary* package dependencies
<micahcowan> helpmeee: what, export?
<Khaaaaan> mwe: yea I know... I will keep plugging away at it when I have more free time
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I'll get it eventually
<Bo> i can put in the password and stuff at hte screen but it just sends me back
<eigenlambda> and depmod was crashing every time i tried to manually add it back
<mwe> Khaaaaan: yeah
<Khaaaaan> mwe: thanks again!
<Khaaaaan> Adios all!
<e-gandalf> LjL: oh, ok.
<helpmeee> micahcowan: bash: export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp: command not found
<eigenlambda> as well, my computer needs a very specific xorg.conf or the display will screw up
<e-gandalf> LjL: I'll try with selfcompiling sources *^^*
<eigenlambda> so, i put in the ubuntu livecd
<FunnyLookinHat> how in the world is export not found...   weird.
<eigenlambda> used the safe graphics mode, adding 'single' to the command line
<Bo> i can't log on after i updated my linux image. it sends me back to the login screen
<Bo> how can i get back in?
<Centaur5> I setup the partitions on the dapper installation on both hard drives as a physical partion for raid then that created the RAID1 device.  I then created my root partition and continued the installation but then it doesn't boot.  Did I do something wrong?
<eigenlambda> mounted my hard drive to /mnt
<mud> Any gcc geniuses out there?
<eigenlambda> and dpkg --root=/mnt -P linux-image-blah-blah
<micahcowan> helpmeee: that's weird... it should be built into bash. Okay... are you launching Quake3 from a terminal?
<eigenlambda> and then dpkg --root
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I just tried it without the "  " and it sais nothing now when entered
<mwe> mud just ask your question :)
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, yea that's right
<mud> Why will ubuntu not let me only have gcc-3.3 on the system? It makes me have 4.0
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, without the quotes   :)
<helpmeee> micahcowan: I just tried it without the " " and it sais nothing now when entered
<eigenlambda> * and then dpkg --root=/mnt -i /var/cache/apt/stuff/linux-image-blah-blah
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, now try running it
<mwe> mud: huh?
<eigenlambda> i think it would be cool
<helpmeee> i'll try running it <3
<Sandick> i edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file to enable universe, but sudo apt-get install 915resolution still returns a Couldn't find package 915resolution error
<ompaul> mud,  I am sure there are, I am not one of them, if you asked the actual question of the channel they might have a clue as to what to do, I take it you have installed build-essential
<mud> mwe: hard to explain
<eigenlambda> if ubuntu had better support for booting the livecd without x
<Bo> can anyone help me get back into my computer? i updated my imgae and it would send me back to the login screen
<micahcowan> Oh..... helpmeee, FunnyLookinHat didn't mean to use the quotes.
<Sandick> what else do i have to do ?
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, I used them, my bad  : )
<eigenlambda> and if, if depmod fails when installing a new kernel package
<mwe> mud: having both wont hurt but I beleive you can remove gcc4 if you want to
<eigenlambda> it does not suggest you simply ignore the problem
<mwe> mud: you can still use 3.3 when you need it
<eigenlambda> 'k thats all
<kbrooks> Sandick: tell the system that you changed your sources.list
<mwe> mud: sudo ln -fns /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /usr/bin/gcc to make 3.3 default
<helpmeee> micahcowan: I think it works now :D
<Sandick> kbrooks: how do i do that ?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I think it works now :D
<kbrooks> Sandick: are you using synaptic?
<micahcowan> It's not lagging anymore?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, sweet
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, thanks man!!
<mud> mew: I am compiling a certian program that will only work with 3.3 installed, under the package manager.. 3.3, 3.4 & 4.0 are checked.. When I remove just 4.0 it removes the package that is just named "gcc" which should be left there.. UNLESS there is a way to tell my makefile whith gcc ver to us
<helpmeee> micahcowan: thank you <3
<mud> mwe oh.. hehe
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: thank you to <3 lol
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, I had totally forgotten about setting the audio driver for SDL lib  : )
<mwe> mud: or use sudo update-alternatives --config gcc
<micahcowan> For me, it usually has been because of esd, but I guess that process wasn't even running...
<Sandick> kbrooks: no, i don't know what that is.  just following the cmd lines i'm given to use in the terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.113.78.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: so it's all okay now even if I restart the computer?
<micahcowan> FunnyLookinHat: Yeah: I learned about it while dealing with Quake2, Quake4 and Doom3, all of which I had issues with for sound.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.113.*.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<micahcowan> helpmeee: no, you'll need to run that stupid export thing everytime.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, err, you may want to add it to your x startup script
<helpmeee> micahcowan: eww.. all I play is quake3 :)
<kbrooks> Sandick: well, its a GUI
<mud> mwe: You are a freakin life saver bro, thanks alot :) that worked
<micahcowan> helpmeee: what FunnyLookinHat said.
<kbrooks> Sandick: no need for command line
<Sandick> kbrooks: it says to # sudo apt-get install 915resolution       but this returns the error i mentioned, it can't find the package
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: how might I go about doing that?
<mwe> mud: usually export CC=whatever is sufficient though
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, are you on KDE or Gnome?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, I think kde, right?
<micahcowan> helpmeee: or, if you're running it from the shell every time, you could do it in .bashrc (but x startup script is prolly better)
<Ropechoborra> I installed my Epson Stylus CX7400 (multifunction printer) succesfully... but when i run xsane it says "no device detected" =/ someone knows why?? =(
<kbrooks> Sandick: sudo apt-get update. that easy
<Sandick> awesome
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: no idea
<Kibou> stock quake3 doesn't use sdl.. only the icculus port does
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I run q3 from a file
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: kubuntu
<kbrooks> FunnyLookinHat: kubuntu is #kubuntu
<kbrooks> not here
<FunnyLookinHat> kbrooks, sorry this is a general support, not related to KDE.
<helpmeee> yeah but noone ever answeres me there ;\
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, Ok if you are always running it from the console, do this
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, nano ~/.bashrc
<Just__me> compiling mplayer... -.-
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, nano -w ~/.bashrc
<Just__me> coffee? :D
<Sandick> it's working :)
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, use the second one
<kbrooks> FunnyLookinHat: #ubuntu is support for Ubuntu only
<ballpointcarrot> Just__me: coffee?  try lunch break.. :)
<Ropechoborra> I installed my Epson Stylus CX7400 (multifunction printer) succesfully... but when i run xsane it says "no device detected" =/ someone knows why?? =(
<micahcowan> The KDE v Gnome thing shouldn't really matter, there should still be an .Xsessions or something that will get run if it's in the home dir. Anyone else know offhand?
<Ropechoborra> *CX4700
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I dont run it from the console though I run it from a file.. or is the console the only way
<micahcowan> .xinitrc or .Xsession...
<Just__me> it's 02:20 here in germany
<FunnyLookinHat> kbrooks, sorry man, all I am doing is helping someone.  If you are unhappy with that you can bring it up at the CC I suppose
<Just__me> sorry for disturbing the support channel :)
<ballpointcarrot> umm....late lunch break?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, ooh ok
<kbrooks> FunnyLookinHat: no way :-)
<Centaur5> How can I check to be certain that a raid 1 is setup correctly?  Is there a way to see that the files are duplicated?
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: I thought kubuntu is just ubuntu with a gui.. does it really matter? :X just wondering lol
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, go to #kubuntu, I will meet you there
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: okay
<javiolo> anyone tried tremolous its a gpl game like quake 3
<micahcowan> kbrooks: I wouldn't think it should make much difference.
<javiolo> tremolous.net
<Just__me> ohhh sudo make (mplayer) is done :D
<ballpointcarrot> Just__me: nice... did you time it?
<LjL> "sudo make"? don't do that again please
<LjL> Just__me: only use "sudo" when you need root privileges, or you might find yourself in trouble
<kbrooks> Just__me: sudo make install is fine. even better: sudo checkinstall
<Sandick> just curious, what's sudo stand for ?
<Just__me> it complained about that
<LjL> superuse do
<Just__me> super user do
<ballpointcarrot> Sandick: super user Do.
<LjL> r
<Zambezi> mwe, You were right. The file was broke.
<Sandick> thanks
<kbrooks> you CAN  configure the command that it executes, read the manual page - i dont remember the option offhand
<shiv> I really love the clock screensaver in KDE how do I get it to work for Gnome?
<kbrooks> the default command is "make install"
<Just__me> hmm
<mwe> shiv: I think you need kscreensaver to use it
<Just__me> doesn't make install need root privileges to copy files to root owned directorys?
<shiv> hmm let me try
<mwe> shiv: it is somehow possible to use kscreensaver instead of xscreensaver
<Zambezi> mwe, Thanks for your help.
<roaet> hello.
<shiv> mwe: I think it installed fine but where do I find it?
<dxdemetriou> Is there any place to find informations how can I make my pc to work as Movix and Geexbox with mplayer? I want the menus full screen without the usage of mouse in X11
<roaet> i'm trying to put ftp access to a ntfs partition on my ubuntu install, but by default only root can access it. How do I do such a thing, since I can't sftp in with root?
<roaet> should I change my fstab options to allow mount by all users?
<dli> roaet, there's no need for that (mostly), enable gnome-volume-manager for automounter
<kbrooks> hmm
<roaet> well I'm not at the computer currently.
<roaet> I'm doing all of this through ssh.
<Jude> Hm.
<roaet> ah nevermind, the harddrive isn't even in the computer right now. :(
<cappiz> is there a new version after dapper?
<jrib> cappiz: yes edgy, but a stable release is only scheduled for october
<cappiz> kk
<cappiz> :)
<jrib> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<cappiz> thanks
<Cooner750> Is it possible to install the "Services" manager from Ubuntu into a Debian installation? If so, can someone tell me how? I like the functionality of it
<cius> She turned me into a Newt!
<River> how do i find a file anywhere using  a terminal window eg: pg_hba.conf
<Shadowpillar> what kernel does dapper use?
<cius> River, type "sudo find / -name "pg_hba.conf"
<l33t> i386
<River> cius: thank you
<ballpointcarrot> Shadowpillar: uname -r will tell you current kernel.
<Shadowpillar> ...
<Shadowpillar> I dont have dapper at the moment
<gdb> Shadowpillar: 2.6.15-26-686
<Shadowpillar> I wouldnt have asked if I had dapper
<jrib> River: or 'locate pg_hba.conf' (might be faster, but you may need to run sudo updatedb if it is a recent file)
<cius> River, the quotes around th filename should be there, but the first quotation mark should not
<Shadowpillar> hrmm okay
<ballpointcarrot> me personally: 2.6.15-26-686
<cappiz> i get this: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch
<gdb> Shadowpillar: That's the current rev level.  It installs with abi-2.6.15-23-386.
<cappiz> how can that be corrected?
<gdb> er heh you get the idea
<Shadowpillar> gdb: yeah
<cius> ah yes, locate, I forgot about that one, I always use find
<jrib> cappiz: edgy questions should go to #ubuntu+1 please
<Shadowpillar> hrmm, that screws over getting the better versions of the ivtv drivers
<River> jrib: cius: thank you both
<Paddy_EIRE> Hi all, does anyone happen to have a descent install guide for Neverwinter nights, native install not wine
<Sandick> according to the guide, i need to run "update-rc.d 915resolution start 99 defaults" - but when i do this i get an error: expected run level [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?)
<River> jrib: cius: thank you both
<jrib> River: np
<Sandick> what does that mean ?
<cius> River, np
<cjones> what is a good ubuntu replacment for windows movie maker ?
<jrib> cjones: kino
<Paddy_EIRE> kdenlive
<brispet1> I have a problem with two machines on my network (both with ubuntu) show up in my dhcp list on my router as having identical mac address's this doesn't happen with another two other linux box's on my network (both debian sarge) and many windows boxes what could be causing this?
<cjones> jrib kino doesent seem to work as well ?
<jmspeex> Is it an Ubuntu policy to only mark bugs as confirmed when you actually have a fix for it?
<dj_baggio> hmm...i have little problem. When I installed ati drivers, when I try to run kdetv or tvtime, my X server is close and in console I have communicate like this [171234568.303211] scheduling while atomic: Xorg/0x0000001/4901
<dj_baggio> somebody could helps me? :)
<jmspeex> Sure helps reduce the number of unfixed, confirmed bugs in the distro :-D
<jrib> jmspeex: no, I don't believe that's policy... at least it's not what I have read and do :P
<Paddy_EIRE>  does anyone happen to have a descent install guide for Neverwinter nights
<tritium> jmspeex: no, that's not policy
<jmspeex> jrib, tritium: Of 10 bugs I submitted, none has yet been marked as confirmed, despite the fact that I gave all info necessary -- and (only) one is being fixed.
<Paddy_EIRE> i like cake
<brispet1> anybody know how to fix this mac address issue spoofing mac doesn't work and ifconfig shows the correct hw mac address this problem has me totally baffled
<jrib> jmspeex: no one might have had a chance to triage them yet.  How long ago did you submit them?
<dj_baggio> no ideas about my problem? :)
<jmspeex> jrib: more than 3 weeks in most cases.
<Bonez56> bert's family feud channel 9
<jmspeex> jrib: you can have a look at https://launchpad.net/people/jean-marc-valin/+reportedbugs to see
<jrib> jmspeex: yeah there are a lot of bugs, the people at #ubuntu-bugs might be able to help you out more
<jmspeex> didn't know about that chan
<sirdaz> wow
<sirdaz> Ive not had a look as yet, but is opera 9 available in ubutnu?
<Bonez56> omg
<LjL> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<wall0159> any pointers on getting an external firewire DVD-RW to work? dmesg yields
<wall0159> ieee1394: sbp2: scsi_add_device failed (-19)
<wall0159> as an error message.. I'm pretty sure it used to work..
<sirdaz> lovely, something ill be trying first thing tomorrow :)
<Woosta> wall0159: does it appear in /dev/disk/by-id/ ? If so, try mounting it manually ..
<Woosta> Actually .. d'oh .. ignore me .. you can't mount it huh?
<sm> hi all
<sm> can I not play a single mp3 file with rhythmbox ? eg at command line ?
<LjL> !mp3
<laney> np: Juno Reactor - Magnetic (Robert Leiner Remix)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cooner750> anyone? about the services manager?
<sirdaz> I love the new installion for ubuntu
<brispet1> nobody has an idea why my two computers with ubuntu show identical bogus mac address's on my router when ifconfig show the correct mac address's on the respective machines?
<wall0159> Woosta: That's cool! I've never looked at that before! ;-) But unfortunately no - only Ata and usb
<sm> LjL: is that for me ?
<sirdaz> ita definately got to be one of the most original ways
<wall0159> Woosta: ahh ;-) ok
<wall0159> Woosta: nope. can't mount it..
<BlackHand> brispet: crazy router ?
<LjL> sm: yeah. anyway i don't know about rhythmbox, but i suppose you could use play or alsaplay for that
<Woosta> wall0159: does it have a written disk in it?
<brispet1> all my other machines show up correctly
<sm> well thx, but I'm asking about rhythmbox
<wall0159> Woosta: yup.
<sm> and if it can't do that, is it not a shocking oversight! :)
<Woosta> Then I can't really help you any further sorry ..
<wall0159> Woosta: no worries - thanks anyway ;-)
<sm> eg I tried selecting it in "open with"
<Bonez56> if I have installed a windows program with Wine, how do I uninstall it?
<belathor> Hi all! I've got a weird problem with my keyboard. Something is causing it not to work at all in the X windows system. All I can do is logon. Thanks for any help you can give me!
<LjL> Bonez56: uninstaller
<polpak> Bonez56: all the wine programs are stored in the wine directory .wine in your home folder. I generally make different wine directories for each program. so I can remove them by just deleting the directory
<Bonez56> polpak: thanks, ill check it out
<LjL> Bonez56, polpak: err, however uninstaller is there exactly to avoid such drastic measures...
<polpak> LjL: I like to keep my windows apps separated anyway
<cappiz> someone here suing fluxbox ? :)
<Bonez56> LjL: how do I run uninstaller?
<LjL> Bonez56: by typing "uninstaller"
<Bonez56> LjL: lol ok cool
<River> do you know if there is a postgres IRC channel ? Is someone on this chanel able to help with a postgresql new installation ?
<wheels3572> Can someone tell me the place to make shortcuts for programs that's not in the Keyboard Shortcuts I have forgotten it's 2 separate places and I forgot how to get to them lol
<Paddy_EIRE>  anyone happen to have a descent install guide for Neverwinter nights, native install
<riddlebox> does anyone know of a tool/app to merge mpeg files together?
<Bonez56> LjL: that was easier than I thought :) cheers
<CrazyDoode> hmm.. that would be a ->decent<- install guide. Descent is a different game.
<Who_> hiya all
<polpak> Paddy_EIRE: there's one in the forums in the gaming section
<polpak> Paddy_EIRE: also the instructions on Bioware's site work too
<Paddy_EIRE> for ubuntu
<Keaton> When I run the Live CD on my G3 Apple, I get a blank screen. Any solutions?
<Who_> is there anyone who can very quickly give me brief instructions on how to reinstall Grub (housemate has just done a Win Install) and wants Grub back so she can choose
<Ol_Guy> riddlebox, I have EasyJoiner - a Win app
<scipio_africanus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Who_> that is a good bot :)
* Bonez56 pats ubotu... good boy
<wheels3572> How do you go about making shortcuts if they are not in the keyboard shortcuts section I forgot how to access the 2 places I need to be to do it
<cappiz> someone here using fluxbox from ubuntu, im wondering how can i change the xmd login manager window, as it is now its the OLD debian login manager
<javiolo> cappiz Im on fluxbox
<majd> hey
<riddlebox> Ol_Guy, does it work under wine?
<Ol_Guy> don't know
<majd> i'm installing ubuntu on my friend's old laptop, the live cd takes ages to load and the install doesn't even load
<majd> i got the cd from ShipIT
<majd> is there a way to run a non - gui version of the installation?
<cappiz> javiolo how can i change it :) ?
<LjL> riddlebox: apt-cache show mpgtx
<rsteele> don't know
<Who_> majd. There is the alternate install cd
<javiolo> you want to change the apparence of gdm _
<javiolo> I dont understand what you said
<majd> who
<Who_> majd: I'm just getting you a link :)
<cappiz> i use xdm not gdm
<cappiz> i want to change the visual interface of it
<javiolo> agh I use gdm
<cappiz> k
<riddlebox> LjL, thanks
<mvillaronga> Anyone know if its possible to move your root partition to a new drive?  I know that it is possible to do it with the home partion.
<javiolo> cappiz google for it
<AndyCooll_> majd: the "alternate" version is just like the "traditional" Ubuntu install. It is however only available as a download from the Ubuntu website
<Who_> majd: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - choose a location from there, then scroll down to the 'alternate install cd'
<javiolo> cappiz Ive seen some tutorials about customizing xdm
<Keaton> When I run the Live CD on my G3 Apple, I get a blank screen. Any solutions?
<Who_> majd: and when everything is installed you may want to consider running xubuntu (in fact, you may want to start with xubuntu). It is lighter weight and faster on older machines. What kind of spec is the laptop?
<eigenlambda> keaton: try disable framebuffer?
<eigenlambda> lol check f1 in start screen
<javiolo> cappiz is that what you want __
<Keaton> I'll do that, thanks.
<Z_Man> http://zachowe.info/ <--- i'm running ubuntu, and php was configured for me right out of the thing. and it's giving me a weird error that i've never seen before
<javiolo> how do I type question mark on the console
<devi0s> probably \?
<wheels3572> !shortcuts > wheels3572
<ubotu> I know nothing about shortcuts  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cappiz> javiolo yeah
<javiolo> devi0s ...
<wheels3572> !Keyboard Shortcuts > wheels3572
<javiolo> devi0s If try to type thats what i get _
<mvillaronga> Any one know if its possible to copy your root directory out to a new partition and still have it functional?
<sm> answer from #rhythmbox:
<sm> (06:12:40 PM) moch: in 0.9.5 or later, you should be able to use rhythmbox-client --play-uri <file>
<sm> (06:13:45 PM) moch: that doesn't work very well if the file isn't already in your library, though
<micahcowan> mvillaronga: don't see why not, but you'd probably need to edit fstab?
<wheels3572> Anyone in here know about adding shortcuts that's not in the keyboard shortcuts section?
<rayston> ls
<mvillaronga> yeah figuring id need to edit fstab and grub's conf file
<rayston> hey, is it normal than when compiling something from CVS I have to use sudo to do it?
<sm> bye all
<micahcowan> mvillaronga: seems like it'd be fine, why wouldn't it be?
<rayston> as in sudo ./autogen.sh
<mvillaronga> *shrug* never tried something like it before, have done it with /home
<mvillaronga> the thoery seemed sound but Im still pretty new to all this
<micahcowan> I think grub's conf file isn't actually on the root partition, typically. Or do you not have a separate boot partition?
<micahcowan> I think /etc/grub.conf is usually a symlink into /boot...
<mvillaronga> I have a seperate / /boot /home partitions
<mvillaronga> I wnat to move /home to my new big drive
<rayston> oh, thats wierd, I just asked about that on the ubuntu forums and somebody gave me a big walkthrough on how to do that
<mvillaronga> and then recoombine the / and /home on the old one and move root back to it
<mvillaronga> I may have read the post, I did a bit of digging on the formuns and google
<rayston> I just posted today on it, not more than a few hours ago
<mvillaronga> but all the talk was about /home and not /root
<mvillaronga> I'll go peek
<mvillaronga> research was earlier, the driver just came intoday :)
<rayston> his suggestion was to make an image of the whole partition and then "restore" it to the new drifve, then edit fstab and grub
<rayston> you need a live cd though
<mvillaronga> I have one, have several actually
<micahcowan> mvillaronga: I'm not sure I understand why you need to move root back and forth?
<cs378> has anyone able to run successfully CS 1.6?
<mvillaronga> I want to repartition the drive that it is one
<nevyn> cs378: why would you want to?
<mvillaronga> no more space on its partition
<javiolo> firestarter runs when the computers starts _
<mvillaronga> rayston:  which sub forom?  Adminsitration?
<cs378> nevyn: because i want to play that game
<javiolo> or when I enter in gnome
<rayston> hey, is it normal than when compiling something from CVS I have to use sudo to do it?
<micahcowan> mvillaronga: yeah, but, why would you need space on its partition if you're moving home /away/ from it, to a different drive?
<rayston> as in sudo ./autogen.sh
<Maquiavelo> Good evening, I'm reading a lot of tutorials about how to enable xgl on a Dapper installation, and they all say to aptitude install xserver-xgl, however it's not there
<mvillaronga> I have one drive that has 4 partitions /boot, swap. /, and /home
<mvillaronga> I can move /home out to the new drive
<wt8008> Maquiavelo: I recall you need to add some sources to the list
<mvillaronga> I would like expand the / partition
<Maquiavelo> I don't seem to find them online, they all say to use Dapper main and restricted
<javiolo> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<micahcowan> mvillaronga: Ah! After you've removed /home. I see...
<mvillaronga> or does what I wnat to do not make sense?
<wt8008> Maquiavelo: well I am not sure, it has been a while
<javiolo> !tell maquiavelo about repos
<rayston> mvillaronga : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219816
<cappiz> javiolo you got some howtos?
<Maquiavelo> javiolo:  I know that.
<mvillaronga> rayston: thanks
<javiolo> cappiz about what...
<javiolo> maquiavelo ok
<micahcowan> mvillaronga: I don't suppose / and /home are consecutive partitions, are they?
<cappiz> xmd loign screen :)
* cappicard attempts to load some edgy stuff
<mvillaronga> the / is the last drive in a logical partition and /home is immediately outside the logical partion
<javiolo> cappiz I googled for xdm customization
<cappiz> k
<javiolo> cappiz sorry I dont know more
<wt8008> Maquiavelo: try the soruces here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351 it is a pinned thread
<damion_> hey
<damion_> i have a avi problem the video has sound but no picture could someone help me
<micahcowan> mvillaronga: okay. Are you planning to completely redo the partitions on that system, then?
<MatthewV> damion_, did you run through !Restricted ?
<damion_> restricted what do u mean if you dont mind me asking
<profoX`> Firefox crashes often after viewing, or while viewing, flash content. Did anyone experience the same? I have a sample URL that crashes right at the beginning: http://www.popcap.com/gamepopup.php?theGame=diamondmine choose "simple" and start playing the game, it will crash after the first correct move, or does it work for you? please try :)
<MatthewV> damion_, type !Restricted and see what happens ;)
<MatthewV> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MatthewV> damion_, ^^^ :)
<damion_> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<damion_> what is that supposed to do
<riddlebox> LjL, do you know of anything to join avi files?
<MatthewV> damion_, basically, it is a list of links to pages that might be of help to you
<damion_> and where am i suppose to type it
<LjL> riddlebox: apt-cache search avi join
<MatthewV> damion_, sorry, basically the ! tells ubotu to give you info on what follows it, in this case restricted
<MatthewV> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<damion_> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MatthewV> damion_, just don't play with the bot here.... you can take a look at the link about browse my brain to see what info ubotu has
<rayston> hey, is it normal than when compiling something from CVS I have to use sudo to do it? in fact I have to use sudo to do a whole slew of commands
<rayston> as in sudo ./autogen.sh
<p4> hi
<roaet> ls
<roaet> err
<MatthewV> rayston, you should only have to use sudo for the make install
<p4> how are you?
<BichDan> I'm fine
<profoX`> Firefox crashes often after viewing, or while viewing, flash content. Did anyone experience the same? I have a sample URL that crashes right at the beginning: http://www.popcap.com/gamepopup.php?theGame=diamondmine choose "simple" and start playing the game, it will crash after the first correct move, or does it work for you? please try :)
<BichDan> lksdflksdf
<rayston> hmm, wierd, I wonder what permission I have all wonky then, I did notice I had noexec on that drive which was keeping me from running ./autogen.sh at all, but even after I remounted it still needs the sudo to work
<MatthewV> rayston, so the full list of commands would be ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
<Shadowpillar> who here has a ULi 1573 onboard NIC?
<BichDan> fgfg
<BichDan> dfgdfg
<BichDan> dfg
<BichDan> dfg
<BichDan> dfgd
<BichDan> fgdf
<BichDan> gdfg
<BichDan> dfgdf
<BichDan> gdfg
<BichDan> dfg
<BichDan> dfgdf
<BichDan> gdf
<BichDan> gdfg
<BichDan> dfgdf
<MatthewV> !ops
<BichDan> grg
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<rayston> yah, i have to use sudo on .autogen and make both, on both drives
<tailsfan> profoX': Why don't you use Geweled
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<MatthewV> thanks nalioth
<harisund> I have a quick question. I want to try out some new applications direct from CVS and stuff... my question is will it break existing apps? As in I want to try out a new version of Gnome after it is installed or from CVS.. or gnome 2 beta 3.. will it break my existing gnome and gaim?
<CrazyDoode> heh.. that was fast.
<nalioth> harisund: use checkinstall
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me setting up a keyboard shortcut for Gaim please I know it's not in the Keyboard Shortcuts section and I know there is 2 sections I have to edit I just forgot how to get there lol
<georgette> hello every body
<Shadowpillar> who here has a ULi Onboard NIC?
<ablyss> wheels3572: you might consider trying xbindkeys
<Shadowpillar> or an ASRock Dual 939?
<Shadowpillar> I have gotten zero help on this
<harisund> nalioth .. ok that sounds relatively safe, to know that a .deb will be created ... can I do that even for something as huge as Firefox/Gnome/KDE etc?
<rayston> I even have to use sudo to do mkdir
<u01p2109> when i change in xubuntu screen resolution, session is down and ask me to login
<wheels3572> ablyss: Ok where can I get that?
<nalioth> harisund: sure can
<Shadowpillar> I cant be the only one with a problem with this
<rayston> where would the permissions to fix that be?
<georgette> hello kaiser
<harisund> nalioth I want to try and make my system more gentoo style :) I already have my own custom kernel from vanilla sources...
<micahcowan> rayston, mkdir where? in the current directory? Do ls -ld .
<ablyss> wheels3572: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys
<u01p2109> how can  i change that resolution
<u01p2109> ?
<prophet> hi fellas
<georgette> hellos oscar
<nalioth> harisund: perhaps LFS would be more to your liking
<georgette> hello every body
<Shadowpillar> !Uli
<ubotu> I know nothing about Uli - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<harisund> my biggest worry with installing packages from source .tar.gz packages is that the final step always throws around files in all corners of the machine and when I want to uninstall it I don't know where to hunt for those files ...
<ablyss> wheels3572: also sudo apt-get install xbindkeys-config
<georgette> hoe are you today
<Shadowpillar> !realtek
<ubotu> I know nothing about realtek - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<micahcowan> rayston, sounds like mebbe you don't have write permissions to that dir?
<nalioth> harisund: checkinstall will solve that problem
<MatthewV> rayston, its normal to use sudo for mkdir if you do not have write permissions for the parent folder
<georgette> willll????????????'
<harisund> nalioth .. yes, hopefully now I can use dpkg --listfiles packagename .
<georgette> why are yo crazy?
<wheels3572> ablyss: E: Couldn't find package xbindkeys
<Asterisk_Newbie> Hi all from Portugal :)
<micahcowan> but not if it's in a subdir of a CVS working copy...
<gnomefreak> georgette: join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<will> Hi, I'm looking to use my laptop as a wireless bridge to connect my ethernet equipped desktop pc to my wireless router
<RedGhost> anyone know the apt-get name for the firefox flash plugin?
<will> Can anyone provide some assistance?
<harisund> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ablyss> wheels3572: hmm sorry.
<gnomefreak> will: just tell us your issue please
<will> i just did
<will> Hi, I'm looking to use my laptop as a wireless bridge to connect my ethernet equipped desktop pc to my wireless router
<georgette> hello gnome freak
<gnomefreak> sorry i missed it will
<ablyss> wheels3572: anyway, check it out on google.. as a last resort.. it does take some CLI work, but it works great
<gnomefreak> georgette: this is a support channel not a general chat channel
<prophet> is there a verson of flashplayer 9 for ubuntu yet?
* ablyss is afk
<gnomefreak> prophet:
<gnomefreak> prophet: no
<prophet> k
<harisund> prophet has macromedia released flashplayer 9 for lnux yte?
<sqrt7744> will: using your laptop as a "bridge" (windows speak) means using it as a router
<prophet> probably not
<gnomefreak> harisund: no
<slowz3r> whats a code program to code python in ??
<lophyte> can you use checkinstall to create non-source and metapackages?
<gnomefreak> they just got flash 8 out the door
<sqrt7744> the windows "internet connection bridge" is just a very primitive router app.
<slowz3r> whats a good program to code python in
<wheels3572> what repo is Checkinstall in?
<will> but i dont want it to assign an ip address from it's dhcp server, i jsut want to use it as a "virtual" ethernet cord so to speak
<gnomefreak> slowz3r: eric or idle are both good
<will> i was able to do it on windows just dont know how on linus
<gnomefreak> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<sqrt7744> slowz3r: i like IDLE for programming python
<gnomefreak> wheels3572: universe
<VolVE> hey all, so I install Apache 1.3 and PHP4 via APT, and went and added LoadModule to my /etc/apache/modules.conf but now Apache wants to download the .php files instead of running them, nothing in the error.log at all... :(
<slowz3r> gnomefreak, ok thanks just wonderin cuz im tryin to learn and im new to it
<gnomefreak> slowz3r: anjuta may be more user friendly
<wheels3572> gnomefreak: thanks where can I find the sources.list so I can edit that to open up the repo! to universe and multiverse?
<Shadowpillar> technically it's adobe flash
<nevyn> cs oh.. counterstrike
<Shadowpillar> not macromedia
<Shadowpillar> macromedia is dead
<nevyn> not creative suite.
<gnomefreak> wheels3572: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shadowpillar> does CS have a native linux version?
<slowz3r> gnomefreak, thanks..u know any tutorias or books i can get that might help me on my way
<wheels3572> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> slowz3r: there are a few theres one in /usr/share/docs called dive into python
<slowz3r> gnomefreak, in what prgram
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys any of you able to tell me how to get an ATI Radeon 9250 installed properly so I can play games
<gnomefreak> slowz3r: that book is installed by default
<slowz3r> gnomefreak, ok..and one last question wiill doing some of the GvR stuff help
<sqrt7744> Paddy: did you try easyubuntu?  it configures ATI cards for you
<gnomefreak> gvr?
<IRC> where is the original ubuntu artwork located on my computer?
<Paddy_EIRE> <sqrt7744> yeah i tried this it still doesnt use the card properly
<Flav> ever since upgrading my hoary box to php4 (4.3.10-10ubuntu4.5) last night i'm getting sigsegv's from apache in the error.log - is there a simple way to install back to the previous version, or are historic versions not kept around on security.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> IRC: try locate artwork
<profoX`> Shadowpillar: no
<IRC> gnomefreak: thanks man
<sqrt7744> Paddy: how many FPS does glxgears give you?
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i do that
<profoX`> tailsfan: because thats not the issue, the flash problem is the issue, the bejeweled flash game is just to show the problem, the problem also occurs on alot of other sites
<profoX`> Firefox crashes often after viewing, or while viewing, flash content. Did anyone experience the same? I have a sample URL that crashes right at the beginning: http://www.popcap.com/gamepopup.php?theGame=diamondmine choose "simple" and start playing the game, it will crash after the first correct move, or does it work for you? please try :)
<sqrt7744> open a terminal window, type glxgears -printfps
<Shadowpillar> k
* gnomefreak off to bed
<IRC> gnomefreak: i think i uninstalled my ubuntu artwork package accidentally. is there a place where i can get them back?
<gnomefreak> IRC: synaptic
<IRC> gnomefreak: it says its the latest version of ubuntu-artwork.
<Paddy_EIRE> <sqrt7744> do i have to wait fro it to stop
<sqrt7744> paddy: no, press ctrl-c
<wheels3572> why cant I overwrite my sources.list with !wq?
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<lophyte> anyone have any suggestions for an easy way to create .deb metapackages, or packages that aren't built from source?
<sqrt7744> paddy: what numbers was it giving you?
<Paddy_EIRE> 660 frames in 5.3 seconds = 124.836 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 1026 frames in 5.3 seconds = 193.690 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> loads
<sqrt7744> hmmm.  ok, but not great.  what kind of comp do you have?
<Paddy_EIRE> 660 frames in 5.3 seconds = 124.836 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 1026 frames in 5.3 seconds = 193.690 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 1824 frames in 5.1 seconds = 355.261 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 1710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 340.349 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 1024 frames in 5.8 seconds = 176.041 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 673 frames in 5.6 seconds = 119.271 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 113.814 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 570 frames in 5.1 seconds = 111.883 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 570 frames in 5.1 seconds = 112.456 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 912 frames in 5.4 seconds = 169.034 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 1254 frames in 5.1 seconds = 245.369 FPS
<farous> Paddy_EIRE: ?
<void^> wonderful, spam!
<sqrt7744> ok, i get it
<Paddy_EIRE> 1254 frames in 5.2 seconds = 239.409 FPS
<hawkaloogie> wtf?
<Paddy_EIRE> 1254 frames in 5.3 seconds = 234.769 FPS
<Flav> mmmmm tasty spam
<Paddy_EIRE> 1254 frames in 5.3 seconds = 238.369 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> 1254 frames in 5.0 seconds = 249.703 FPS
<IRC> kick
<Paddy_EIRE> 1254 frames in 5.0 seconds = 249.585 FPS
<Paddy_EIRE> oops sry
<Paddy_EIRE> sry
<farous> i was just pressing /ignore Paddy_EIRE
<sqrt7744> alright, anyway, doesn't look configured unless your computer is 5yrs old
<Paddy_EIRE> no its 128 video ram 512ddr 1.9 athlon xp
<sqrt7744> did easyubuntu give you an error when you asked it to setup your ati card?
<Paddy_EIRE> i think maybe it did
<sqrt7744> also, what model ATI is it?
<Paddy_EIRE> ATI Radeon 9250
<Amaranth> oh, those work out of the box
<Amaranth> so easyubuntu probably broke it's already working functionality
<GeorgeW> can ubuntu be installed on ntfs?
<Amaranth> GeorgeW: no
<GeorgeW> ta
<IRC> is there a place where i can get the original ubuntu wallpaper?
<Amaranth> IRC: original?
<thompa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sqrt7744> try it again, run the nightly snapshot from http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<Amaranth> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<IRC> amaranth: i need like the stock ones that come with ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <sqrt7744> k Ill try this
<Amaranth> IRC: those are in the ubuntu-artwork package, i think
<Miyumi> Can someone help me find a way to make sites think Mozilla is Internet Explorer?
<farous> Paddy_EIRE: are you running the open source or the property flgrx driver
<Flav> Miyumi: change the user-agent string. http://www.granneman.com/webdev/browsers/mozillafirefoxnetscape/changemozillasuseragent/
<IRC> amaranth: i uninstalled it b4 and i reinstalled it but im missing the new themes. all i have is the old square human toolbars and old icons. i also dont have any of the stock wallpapers
<GeorgeW> so ubuntu must be installed on fat32?
<Amaranth> IRC: hrm
<Miyumi> Flav, thank you
<profoX`> Firefox crashes often after viewing, or while viewing, flash content. Did anyone experience the same? I have a sample URL that crashes right at the beginning: http://www.popcap.com/gamepopup.php?theGame=diamondmine choose "simple" and start playing the game, it will crash after the first correct move, or does it work for you? ...now really, is it tht hard to just try and let me know? :(
<wheels3572> Can someone look at this and tell me if it looks correct please?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18480
<sqrt7744> paddy: after running it you'll have to restart X by logging out and typing ctrl-alt-backspace
<Amaranth> GeorgeW: No, ubuntu uses a filesystem called ext3. It's better than ntfs and fat32.
<GeorgeW> Amaranth: thanks mate
<micahcowan> GeorgeW: other filesystems are also possible, but ext3 is the standard.
<profoX`> i wouldn't say ext3 is better than ext3
<Amaranth> profoX`: Epiphany locked up
<profoX`> i mean ntfs
<Hexidigital> wheels3572:: looks okay to me, but what's that bot thing at the end?
<profoX`> Amaranth: strange, epiphany works fine !! but firefox doesnt
<Amaranth> profoX`: but since flash is closed source we can't fix it
<profoX`> with that flash content
<Amaranth> profoX`: epiphany doesn't work here
<jumbers> Is it possible to open a remote file in gedit, via SSH?
<Amaranth> profoX`: how is ntfs better than ext3?
<Paddy_EIRE> <sqrt7744> iget this error when doing the nightlysnapshot python: can't open file 'easyubuntu.in': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<sqrt7744> i hate pages that force upgarde to flash8.  GRR
<profoX`> Amaranth: it works fine in Archlinux though
<sqrt7744> paddy: ???  are you in the right directory?  Did you just copy and paste the lines from their webpage?
<Flav> 88: me too - forced upgrades suck
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Amaranth> profoX`: I guess you could file a bug then. Maybe someone will be bored enough to debug why a binary blob is failing. :P
<Hexidigital> jumbers:: can you use nano to edit?
<jumbers> Hexidigital: I just find it annoying :-P
<bimberi> jumbers: yes, use ssh -X, as long as gedit is on the remote machine
<Amaranth> jumbers: yeah, but first go to Places->Connect to Server... and setup your ssh info
<sqrt7744> paddy:  makes no sense.  type: sudo updatedb&&locate easyubuntu.in
<profoX`> Amaranth: nah, i'll just find out myself :) that'll probably go faster, lol
<jumbers> SSH is already set up
<Hexidigital> jumbers:: ah... i'm not experienced w/ graphical ssh usage...
<Amaranth> jumbers: you already did Places->Connect to Server...?
<sqrt7744> paddy: sorry you need spaces around &&
<ttyfscker> does anyone know of any way possible to get flash player 8 or better to work in linux without having to use wine for IE/firefox(win32) ??
<Flav> 88: naw, you don't
<wheels3572> Hexidigital: What bot thing?
<iyank4> ping me
<wheels3572> Hexidigital: OHhhh that's the bottom of VIM lol
<Amaranth> Flav: Who are you talking to? :)
<Amaranth> iyank4: ping
<Flav> Amaranth: sqrt7744 but i'm lazy
<Amaranth> Flav: hehe
<bimberi> lol
<Amaranth> Flav: sq<tab>
<profoX`> ttyfscker: there is no better way, flash8 doesnt exist on linux yet
<slicslak> fresh install of ubuntu 6.6, uncommented and updated sources.list, but mythtv is no longer listed.   anyone know what's up with that?
<Flav> Amaranth: yeah, forgot this client has tab expansion, too much ircii time
<wheels3572> I cant get my sources.list file to save I will show you the error I keep getting 1 of 2 different errors
<Hexidigital> wheels3572:: ah :)
<Amaranth> ttyfscker: I just use firefox in wine for my flash needs, we won't see a new linux flash until flash 9
<Amaranth> and if it doesn't support alsa i'm going to personally hunt down and maim the developer
<beernutz> How do i install ubuntu on a raidcore sata raid array?  I cant seem to find much info on tho this is done..
<lophyte> wow man..
<lophyte> xubuntu is pretty awesome
<wheels3572> E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)
<wheels3572> If I do the !wq in VIM it gives me a shell 127
<Amaranth> lophyte: cool
<Amaranth> beernutz: never heard of it, sorry
<ttyfscker> profoX`:: i have to take this course to prepare for LPI linux +, through cbt's skillsoft, and it requires flash 8 or above to take the course.  I have tried it with wine using firefox for windows and at the login page it says it cant detect my desktop settings in order to login.  its crazy to have to boot windows to take a linux course..
<lufis> I compiled Cairo and used checkinstall to generate a deb package from the compiled source. However, the new installed version isn't taking precedence over the older Cairo. In Synaptic, the older one is libcairo, and the newer one is just cairo. Any ideas?
<beernutz> Amaranth: its ok.  just hoping someone might have is all..
<Amaranth> lufis: Stop. :P
<Amaranth> lufis: The new version isn't faster.
<Flav> wheels3572: try :w!
<lufis> Amaranth: Well, alright. :-P but I wanted to give clearlooks-cairo a try
<profoX`> ttyfscker: hahahaha that *is* crazy
<Flav> wheels3572: the ! first means "do this in a shell" - the ! after means "force this action"
<ICE> need help can get my nvidia 6600 gt to work
<Amaranth> clearlooks-cairo should work with the version in dapper
<Amaranth> unless that changed recently
<ttyfscker> profoX`:: yes and its all adobe/macromedia's freakin fault!
<ICE> does anyone have that card
<lufis> Amaranth: It isn't :-(
<Amaranth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sqrt7744> as if these "requires flash 8" pages actually need it for some technical reason
<profoX`> ttyfscker: well, and also the guy that made the flash8 course ;)
<sqrt7744> i mean, they are otherwise the same as they were 2 weeks ago...
<Amaranth> sqrt7744: They need it because they were created with Flash 8 :P
<ttyfscker> sqrt7744:: well it will load it without any errors with flash 7, but you cant see all of the flash buttons and applets
<lophyte> anyone know an easy way to create metapackages?
<wheels3572> Flav: I am doing this in a Terminal window so are you sayign I need 2 ! to force it?
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: are you trying to edit a readonly file as a normal user?
<Flav> no, I'm saying to not use "!wq" and instead use "w!" and then "q" after
<Flav> wheels3572: no, I'm saying to not use "!wq" and instead use "w!" and then "q" after
<sqrt7744> ttyfscker: no, many just refuse to do anything with a message about why i should upgrade to flash 8.
<MTecknology> Is synaptic a front end for apt-get or are they seperate?
<lophyte> its a frontend
<MTecknology> ok, ty
<regeya> I should scroll back and see oh
<regeya> I see
<sqrt7744> hopefully gnash does doubletime on the catchup track
<regeya> vi is so silly
<ttyfscker> sqrt7744:: well flash 7 is too old for anything really
<regeya> silly silly vi
<element> does someone have some time to help me setup dual monitors? I'm having problems trying to get it working =/
<ttyfscker> v4l2 doesnt even work on flash 7
<Flav> element: send them to me and i'll play around with them to get it working
<wheels3572> ttyfscker: Yes I am trying to edit sources.list and forgot to do what is it su -i?
<iyank4> help me, how to configure debmirror only start at night
<element> flav: mailto not found.  sorry, can't find your address.  maybe you could try helping instead of being sarcrastic.
<ttyfscker> looks like there would be alpha /beta sources for flash 9 on linux somewhere.. has flash 9 not even began development in linux?
<dicesquirrel> question... has anyone resolved the recent fglrx problems? If so, could you offer some advice to a Radeon 9000 Mobility user? This total lack of 3D acceleration is driving me up the wall.
<joelbitar> Hey, if I apt-get remove a program, it's configuration files are still residing in /etc.. how do I automatically remove them ?
<rowanjl> I've got some libs installed that no matter what I do, can't actualy be used by the programs I installed them for...
<ttyfscker> wheels3572:: do sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<wheels3572> DUH me that's it ty lol oh god lol
<sqrt7744> ttyfscker: they may have begun development, but they don't share their devel code as far as i know.
<rowanjl> the files are all in place, but when I try to compile the program, it can't find them
<Flav> aww, but i like being sarcrastic!  almost as much fun as sarcasm!  actually, i don't even run X, so I'm not much help WRT configuration of X
<jumbers> Jeez, I installed gedit on my server and it installed about 100 gnome libs!
<ttyfscker> sqrt7744:: do you know of any flash 8 or newer clones for linux?
<sqrt7744> ttyfscker: nope
<prophet> whats the equivilant of DC++ on here?
<prophet> i forgot
<ttyfscker> i heard of gnash and gameswf.. but i dont really know if they are for use with a browser
<element> will sudo X -configure help me setup my dual monitors?
<Flav> prophet: what's DC++?
<ttyfscker> prophet:: valknut
<prophet> k
<prophet> thanks
<ttyfscker> np
<rowanjl> so how can I make these bloody libs known?
<ttyfscker> Flav:: its a p2p network
<micahcowan> rowanji: did you install the development packages for those libs, and where are the libs located?
<sqrt7744> well, it was nice y'all.  must must tend to my homework.
<prophet> i got it all by myself using apt search im proud ofmytself aha
<Flav> ttyfscker: danke
<ttyfscker> ?
<dicesquirrel> Does anyone know how I can get 3d acceleration working for a Radeon 9000 Mobility with fglrx?
<micahcowan> ttyfscker, german for thank-you, I believe.
<ttyfscker> oh
<jumbers> Flash player is already up to 9 :(
<rowanjl> micahcowan: yes for the first, no for the second, it was a source package
<Flav> ttyfscker: yeah, thanks, sorry about that
<River> can anyone tellme where to find an IRC channel so I can get help on postresql
<ttyfscker> jumbers:: not in linux its not
<slew> hi, where is a good place to get more mouse cursor themes?
<jumbers> I know :(
<jumbers> They're up to 9 and leave us in the dust
<micahcowan> rowanji, "no" to where are the libraries located?
<River> can anyone help with a postgresql installation questioon
<jumbers> Does anybody know if installing it via WINE will work?
<prophet> i feel good to tell pll we dont support flash over the phone haha
<rowanjl> micahcowan: ?
<element> anyone have some time to help me with dual monitors? I can't figure out how to get them working.
<adu> River: #postgres
<micahcowan> rowanji: you said "yes to the first, not to the second", but I only asked one yes/no question.
<docta_v> is there an easy way to log every command that the root user runs?
<micahcowan> rowanji: nevermind, I think I understand. two library packages, yes?
<River> adu: thanks
<micahcowan> sorry
<rowanjl> yep :P
<micahcowan> okay, so where are they located?
<docta_v> i'd say the history file would work but that doesn't always work when you sudo to root or login multiple times as root
<rowanjl> s/i/l too
<ttyfscker> jumbers:: you can install it via wine, and use it with the win32 version of firefox or IE..
<ttyfscker> but that isnt a solution
<adu> River: although #postgresql has more people
<jumbers> Damn
<ttyfscker> it still doesnt work 100%
* micahcowan suddenly notices it's rowanjl, not rowanji.
<rowanjl> :P
<ttyfscker> the .dll files for flash 8 / 9 needs to be converted to .so files for it to work on linux
<River> adu: excellent ... tooo simple. Thanks
<ttyfscker> if someone knew how to do that
<katie_> can someone help me with an error message for burning?  i think maybe permissions arent assigned correctly
<rowanjl> hmm
* micahcowan suddenly notices that rowanjl pointed that out before micahcowan suddenly noticed it.
<katie_>  Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<katie_> : Operation not permitted
<katie_> /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Warning: using inofficial version of libscg (debian-0.8debian2 '@(#)scsitransp.c 1.91 04/06/17 Copyright 1988,1995,2000-2004 J. Schilling').
<katie_>  Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<lophyte> anyone know an easy way to create .deb metapackages?
<Paddy_EIRE> ATI card still not perfroming properly
<rowanjl> well, I've now spent close to four days trying to compile this bloody program :/
<Paddy_EIRE> who was i talking to about this again
<s_spiff> any1 knows how to get w32codecs for AMD64 bit?
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, what is int?
<varsendaggr> it?
<rowanjl> micahcowan: what type of files would make up the dev headers
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: ogre3d
<katie_> any ideas for troubleshooting?
<micahcowan> yes, headers, typically.
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, do you have to compile it?
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: yep
<rowanjl> micahcowan: .h?
<micahcowan> yeah.
<rowanjl> micahcowan: what would a .a be?
<micahcowan> library. prolly in the main binary package.
<TripleE> s_spiff: I followed this and it works...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<rowanjl> micahcowan: well thats the thing, libdevil-dev didn't install any .h files
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to install the proper drivers for a ATI Radeon 9250 ,128
<varsendaggr> http://web.media.mit.edu/~phaeton/ogre/OgreUbuntuInstallNotes.html
<A21D3> hello ubuntu folks
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, ^^^^
<RedGhost> i have an apt-get installation frozen somehow, the flash plugin it says 'dpkg --configure -a' when i try to use apt-get
<RedGhost> how can i cancel this installation
<A21D3> i am trying to get a webcam to run in forefox
<A21D3> fire
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: read that already
<varsendaggr> good
<fit4lfe> "unable to copy users xauthorization file"
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: but didn't understand it
<fit4lfe> what did I do wrong
<fit4lfe> I installed the graphics drivers for nvidia
<ttyfscker> micahcowan:: where are you located
<TripleE> RedGhost...I am not sure if you can.  Try a "apt-get -f install" to force it.
<ttyfscker> micahcowan:: i was married to a cowan
<fit4lfe> but restarted and can't open anything now
<helpmeee> does someone know how to get a program under wine to send a udp packet?
<fit4lfe> can this be fixed
<micahcowan> ttyfscker: I'm in California.
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, i would try to follow it and then ask questions about where you are stuck
<RedGhost> TripleE, any apt-get commands yield  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<varsendaggr> ( i know you are doing that kindof)
<varsendaggr> did you allready install all the required packages that they suggest on theat page?
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: yes
<ttyfscker> micahcowan:: i doubt you'd know anything about my ex then.. im in KY lol
<River> can anyone help me verify a postgresql installation ... please
<helpmeee> micahcowan: are you busy?
<slew> hi, where is a good place to get more mouse cursor themes?
<micahcowan> ttyfscker: Most of my family is out here. Was he/she Irish or Scottish descent?
<fit4lfe> does anyone know what this error means when I try to open any apps or synaptic
<der0b> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(791)  <-- is there some way to find out what files weren't xferred?
<micahcowan> helpmeee: I'm available
<katie_> can some one tell me how to get mp3s onto an audio cd?  my serpentine copies audio cds but doesnt make cds out of mp3s.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fit4lfe> "faild to copy users xauthorization file"
<ttyfscker> micahcowan:: no.. i dont know what they all are.. just white country ppl
<helpmeee> micahcowan: im trying to get a program to work called kquery4 under wine.. it runs but it could not send a udp packet it sais.. not sure if this can be fixed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b shadowline!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<TripleE> RedGhost...When you try a "sudo dpkg --configure -a" what do you get?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fit4lfe> I get /dev/wacom errors too
<fit4lfe> everytime I restart x
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: the only error I get is about the missing libs...
<micahcowan> ttyfscker: :-)
<josesito_nd> can someone help me configure Cups?? (Cups asks me for a username and a password but doesn't accept it)
<RedGhost> TripleE, it takes me back to installing the mozilla flash plugin, but it just hangs its been doing that for 15 minutes
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, The ogre3d make process
<varsendaggr> Sidenote: The ogre3d make process is, uh, "tempestuous" to say the least. it will not cooperate. you will have to do it several times over. it will hate you and tell dirty lies about you, but at the end of the day you will have wrestled it into submission.
<varsendaggr> sounds tough.....
<varsendaggr> are you building from cvs?\
<TripleE> RedGhost...Have you tried a "sudo apt-get remove <package>"?
<micahcowan> helpmeee, hmmm...
<micahcowan> helpmeee: what exactly does the message say?
<josesito_nd> someone....please?
<helpmeee> micahcowan: it sais this directly in the kquery4 program under wine 7:19:07 PM [!]  ERROR [-8]  TgameUDP1.send could not send a UDP packet
<dadgumit> hello all
<RedGhost> TripleE, like i said any apt-get command gives dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<spazzz> Evening everyone.  I just performed a Virgin install of Brezzy on my laptop.  It works fine as is and I'd like to upgrade to Dapper.  Can I do this from APT and if so can someone help me do so?
<dadgumit> spazzz: there is an write up somewhwere, should be easy to google, basically  changing your sources.list file
<spazzz> dadgumit: I checked there are several but none seem to work exactly.
* dadgumit tries to remember what he did
<spazzz> They assume I know something about the sources list and what not
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: yep, building from cvs
<nomasteryoda|w> help would appreciated, it would be
<varsendaggr> did you do ./bootstrap?
<micahcowan> helpmeee, I dunno: sounds outta my league
<nomasteryoda|w> xorg-air is running, but compiz will not work
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: yep
<micahcowan> helpmeee, a wine-specific help forum might help?
<varsendaggr> so you are stuck on ./configure?
<helpmeee> micahcowan: now you know how I feel :) im just trying to find a good working quake3 browser and kquery was the one I used in windows
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: yep
<katie_> is there a ubuntu kernel problem that prevents me from burning mp3s into audio cd?
<helpmeee> micahcowan: oh yeah duh :X that would have helped maybe haha
<katie_> tried dragging and dropping in k3b and serpentine and it doesnt work
<spazzz> So.... Can somebody help me with this?
<rowanjl> before I was using the cvs it complained about not being able to find libdevil, now using the CVS it complains about the replacement for libdevil, FreeImage
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, have you ap-tget installed build-essential?
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: they should all be installed yes
<nalioth> !upgrade > spazzz
<TripleE> RedGhost...You will need to force the package.  "sudo dpkg --force /var/cache/apt/archives/<package>" or "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/<package>"
<javiolo> whats the app that you can add a watch to your desktop and other things
<micahcowan> helpmeee, you might look into qstat. I don't know anything about it, but check it out with synaptic, it might do what you need.
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, sorry dude,  you must not need it bad enough
<rowanjl> ?
<spazzz> nalioth: I haddent seen that one.  Thank you i'll give it a try.
<helpmeee> micahcowan: thanks again :) cyas man :)
<nalioth> spazzz: it's easy
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, move on
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, it probably isn't worthit
* rowanjl laughs manicaly
<fit4lfe> has anyone tried out xubuntu or nubuntu or fluxbuntu ?
<nalioth> fit4lfe: lots of us, do you have a question?
<lophyte> nubuntu? fluxbuntu?
<Maquiavelo> Good evening, can someone check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18481 and tell me why my TwinView configuration is only displaying in the right monitor and not the left one?
<nomasteryoda|w> fluxbuntu?... cool
<rowanjl> I've spent the past four days trying, not because its fun, but because my job depends on it.
<javiolo> whats the app that you can add a watch to your desktop and other things
<nalioth> lophyte: #nubuntu or #fluxbuntu
<fit4lfe> is fluxubuntu stable
<bitwise> has anyone installed ntfs-3g yet? i am not sure if its by design, but i used it to be able to write to an external usb drive, and now when i open the computer browser, i see '190GB Volume', which I cant access, and sdb1 which I can
<lophyte> I happen to like xubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, you need to specifiy east, west or some such ... right or left i would guess..
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, what do yuou do?
<nomasteryoda|w> lophyte, it is nice
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  I do, as in "RightOf"
<nomasteryoda|w> hmmm
<rowanjl> work ;)
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w: It's not booting up the other monitor.
<fit4lfe> and when installing xgl you have to specify xubuntu correct
<rowanjl> hmm "aclocal:acinclude.m4:326: warning: macro `AM_PATH_CPPUNIT' not found in library
<rowanjl> "
<nalioth> fit4lfe: go to #fluxbuntu and ask there
<bitwise> this is the error i get when i access the 190GB Volume: mount: according to mtab, /dev/fuse is already mounted on /media/sdb1 mount failed
<nomasteryoda|w> i wish i had my old xorg file from when i had twinview setup
<River> i have setup a fresh install of 8.0 and when i run "sudo -u postgres psql" i get error "cannot connect to server" how do i fix the error ?
<Flav> is there a place old versions of ubuntu packages are kept?  i want to downgrade my hoary to php4=4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4.4 (the 4.5 one sigsegv's in my php pages) but it's gone from security.ubuntu.com
<nomasteryoda|w> just got new monitor from the trash - 17"LCD and need to set that up
* nomasteryoda|w digs
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, i have no idea what that means    did yo get over your devillib?
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  The only thing remotely close to something in Xorg log is (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<Maquiavelo> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from EDID.
<varsendaggr> you can install libs it wants and symlink them to /usr/bin
<javiolo> whats the app that adds widgets and a bar to the desktop
<javiolo> !widgets
<varsendaggr> that is a hack   but it may work
<ubotu> I know nothing about widgets - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: if you mean did I make ogre find it, then no. I downloaded the cvs hoping it could use freeimage
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, you using 2 crts?
<rowanjl> but then it can't find freeimage
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Correct
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  And I have the connectedmonitor as crt,crt
<fit4lfe> !xgl
<nomasteryoda|w> that would be identical to my old setup then
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nomasteryoda|w> give me five min.
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Thank you, my xorg.conf is in the pastebin, let me know if you need the URL
<nomasteryoda|w> i'll paste mine too
<godtvisk1n> I have two problems with audacity: When I click "About audicty" it just shows squares. Then when I try to record a second track, after the first, the pitch is changed very low, to garbles. I am using vesion 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2
<fit4lfe> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<javiolo> whats the app that adds widgets and a bar to the desktop is something gldeks
<River> i have setup a fresh install of postgresql 8.0 and when i run "sudo -u postgres psql" i get error "cannot connect to server" how do i fix the error ?
<javiolo> whats the app that adds widgets and a bar to the desktop is something like gldeks...
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: the only way out of this for me is to get ogre working or write my own 3d engine...
<nalioth> javiolo: you have gdesklets, adesklets and superkaramba
<rowanjl> I wonder which will take less time? :P
<javiolo> nalioth ahhh thats it
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, you could use blender's 3d engine
<godtvisk1n> I have two problems with audacity: When I click "About audicty" it just shows squares. Then when I try to record a second track, after the first, the pitch is changed very low, to garbles. I am using vesion 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: does it support the .NET platform?
<hoehaver> hey how do i mount a hard drive in a term?
<hoehaver> ya know, so it will show up in media and in computer
<nomasteryoda|w> it should be there already
<nomasteryoda|w> but...
<nomasteryoda|w> mkdir /media/drivename
<overrider> is a last year laptop with celereon m 1.5 ghz cpu very bad? i always thought celeron is not so great, dont know what celeron mobile is
<nomasteryoda|w> mount /dev/hdx /media/drivename
<nomasteryoda|w> that should work fine
<nomasteryoda|w> they run linux very sweet
<nomasteryoda|w> overrider, ram is the important factor
<javiolo> nalioth do gdesklets adds a bar _
<PuGz> Hey guys. My fglrx module is no longer loading (after the update I made)
<PuGz> any help?
<nalioth> javiolo: i believe that is superkaramba
<phunkalicious> is there a way i can change my username?
<skavenge> overrider: i run the askedsame processor in a dell laptop with 512 ram, runs ubuntu awesome. I am planning to add rama in the future though, can never have enough heh
<PuGz> bwoods@slick:~$ sudo modprobe -v fglrx
<PuGz> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile/fglrx.ko
<PuGz> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
<PuGz> bwoods@slick:~$ dmesg | tail -n 1
<PuGz> [17181828.120000]  fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<javiolo> nalioth do they work in other wm than gnome or kde _
<nalioth> javiolo: you may use anything in the repos in any situation (as long as it's some form of ubuntu)
<spazzz> WHat version of Ubuntu is 6.06 LTS?
<javiolo> nalioth ok thanks
<hoehaver> i did that and the command was accepted but in computer i select "ALL MY SHIT" ( my hard drive) and it gives me this
<nalioth> spazzz: um, 6.06
<hoehaver> error: device /dev/hdb5 is not removable
<hoehaver> error: could not execute pmount
<River> can someone spare some time and knowledge for a postgresql issue
<PuGz> spazzz: dapper drake
<PuGz> ?
<Maquiavelo> spazzz:  If you mean the code name, It's Dapper Drake.
<spazzz> Ok then thats what I want then.. Thanks
<PuGz> anyone here use fglrx?
<nalioth> River: try #postgresql if you don't get any answers here
<PuGz> My module aint loading no more
<PuGz> :(
<ColdFyre> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<varsendaggr> http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=3d+engine+++.net
<varsendaggr> rowanjl,
<varsendaggr> ^^^
<River> nalioth: thanks .. am trying both an no-one can help so far, also can't find fix in the online docs
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: thats the only thing I have not tried, thansk :)
<spazzz> ALright then the system appears to be Upgrading.  Thanks everyone and thanks for the quick answers :-)
<nalioth> ColdFyre: what factoid were you after?
<ColdFyre> i didnt mean to do that
<bitwise> is vlc the way to go for a media player?
<varsendaggr> rowanjl, did you find anything else
<varsendaggr> bitwise, no
<nomasteryoda|w> vlc is nice
<fit4lfe> damn dapper with nvidia drivers is so much faster then windows
<varsendaggr> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<nomasteryoda|w> totem with gstreamer works well too on ubunut
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<rowanjl> varsendaggr: only tutorials on writing a 3d engine ;)
<fit4lfe> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<PuGz> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, vlc plays ALOT of different formats, so does mplayer... but if you want a media library, you need something like rhythmbox or songbird
<varsendaggr> what about axiom   or irrlicht?
<stormchas3r> I have a ip addy but cannot get to the net, any help
<outlawsbba> hi
<outlawsbba> ronin u here
<bitwise> cool.. i have been using totem with gstreamer.. is mplayer just more robust, more stable? what is the benefit
<RedGhost> is there a windows codec pack for dapper? i remember in an older version it was like "wincodecs" from apt
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, did you look at this one ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209519
<outlawsbba> i like totem-xine more
<nomasteryoda|w> i can't find my config files... =(
<TripleE> RedGhost...w32codecs
<outlawsbba> i cant make gstreamer work with wmv
<varsendaggr> bitwise, more robust    can play just about anything.....
<WelfareQueen> I'm adding a 2nd SCSI disk. Using fdisk I'm asked to create a primary or extended. What is the correct option for a 2nd (or 3rd etc) disk?
<godtvisk1n> I have two problems with audacity: When I click "About audicty" it just shows squares. Then when I try to record a second track, after the first, the pitch is changed very low, to garbles. I am using vesion 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 What can I do?
<varsendaggr> i have yet to get gstreamer working
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, mplayer has a longer history of being reliable and good, tho gstreamer is catching up.
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, also the mplayer-firefox plugin works alot better than the totem one
<outlawsbba> hey is there anyone here who has there hands free to help me ?
<nomasteryoda|w> varsendaggr, working fine here... found the info in the forums and on that evil guide
<RedGhost> TripleE, it is not available it seems
<nomasteryoda|w> outlawsbba, just ask
<outlawsbba> aah
<outlawsbba> i have been having this problem
<outlawsbba> when u browse my system
<nomasteryoda|w> just a few spare braincells are available
<outlawsbba> everything
<outlawsbba> kde sayss
<bitwise> DarkMageZ: mm, that might sell me.. firefox integration with totem doesnt seem available? it spawns the app separatly
<varsendaggr> hmmm    i can watch streaming video  with one line on the cli
<outlawsbba> error loading kio file
<TripleE> if you search ubuntuforums.org for restricted formats, you will find a howto
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Looking
<TripleE> It is not in the repositories
<RedGhost> alright
<nomasteryoda|w> just type instead of doing return at each line outlawsbba
<RedGhost> it was in the past =(
<WelfareQueen> Hello. I'm adding a 2nd SCSI disk. Using fdisk I'm asked to create a primary or extended. What is the correct option for a 2nd (or 3rd etc) disk?
<outlawsbba> i am using SimpleMepis 3.4 aah ok sorry
<TripleE> RedGhost...From what I understand, it was a legal thing.
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, firefox integration with totem is available... but the version in dapper is crap... and i can't say that the latest has improved enough
<nomasteryoda|w> WelfareQueen, you can do it anyway you want because it is a second physical disk
<outlawsbba> this is my error klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'.
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Ok, I ran nvidia-settings, but it only finds ONE of the CRT monitors, how weird.
<WelfareQueen> nomasteryoda: do what?
<nomasteryoda|w> just no more than 4 primary parts ... is the general rule for single drives
<Andy_Leung> Hi, any clue to customize the bootup processes/services? because I've found that there are many services that are not used at all, at least, for me.
<bitwise> how would one enable that DarkMagez?
<primal> hello all
<WelfareQueen> oh... a primary?
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, that is kinda weird
<nomasteryoda|w> sure WelfareQueen
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w: Indeed
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, do you have universe enabled?
<WelfareQueen> nomasteryoda: Thank you for your time.
<bitwise> yep
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Before I activated the TwinView options, it was using the other monitor, once I activated TwinView and added the options, It just stopped using the other monitor and started using this, so the monitor is working
<nomasteryoda|w> the pastebin is what Maquiavelo
<primal> i have a question about xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda|w> what=where
<nomasteryoda|w> ask primal.. .don't ask to ask..
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<nomasteryoda|w> we aim to please
<primal> i just switched from an old nvidia card to an equally old radeon 7200
<nomasteryoda|w> ewwwww
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<Flav> I just filed 53581 - anyone know of a channel where i can check to see if some devs are around that want me to try some investigation?
<fit4lfe> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<primal> i had to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Rowanaki> Could someone help me configure WPA in Dapper?
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, yes
<bitwise> DarkMageZ: oops i thought we were talking about totem
<primal> all worked just fine, except now the display is off
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, so you want to use the fglrx drivers instead
<primal> well, not lined up with the monitor
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, oh, the totem-firefox plugin is, hmm, gimme a se
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Excuse me?
<outlawsbba> they dont support below ati radeon 8500
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, second*
<primal> it's shifted to the right
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, sorry... i meant your pastebin for xorg
<primal> yoda, how do i switch?
<VolVE> Ok, I'm running Dapper server, and I only have the default apt sources setup, and after installing Apache2 it tells me it can't find apache2.conf... how come the packages don't install it? :-/
<bitwise> i think i found it
<primal> and will this new driver fix the right shift?
<bitwise> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<nomasteryoda|w> outlawsbba, sadly true... my laptop will not use it
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18481
<DarkMageZ> bitwise, thats the one
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, should
<Jinux> Hi anyone knows how to customize the startup services as well as number of terminals? because I have Athlon700 256MB only and I wanna spare some memory for some Java programming.
<outlawsbba> :) i also had that problem
<TripleE> primal, do you have an LCD?
* nomasteryoda|w looks
<primal> yes, tripleE, i do
<outlawsbba> u should use the Ati driver or the Vesa driver
<bitwise> thanks.. now what is xine and should i be interested in it hehe
<nomasteryoda|w> yes it is nice too
<nomasteryoda|w> i have them all actually
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  What do you think?
<nomasteryoda|w> with xine you can be "Master of the Universe"
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, still analyzing
<TripleE> primal, I had the same issue with my nvidia card.  When the drivers were not installed I had to push the auto-adjust button on my monitor to fix it.
<primal> nomasteryoda|w, how do i use the fglrx driver?
<nomasteryoda|w> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomasteryoda|w> look there primal
<River> how do i install postgres 8.1.4 from here: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.1/
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, so you want composite?
<Rowanaki> Could someone help me configure WPA in Dapper?
<nomasteryoda|w> or compiz
<primal> TripleE, that would work except my wife wouldn't like having to push the button every time she switches the KVM back to windows
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<primal> thanks yoda
<nomasteryoda|w> np
<outlawsbba> hi i also have a problem when i try to browse my hard drive kde gives me error messages like  "klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'."
<TripleE> primal, I only had to do it once.  I have a KVM too.  I guess the monitor has a memory or something
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  I want dual head
<TripleE> primal, I am looking for the ati driver install howto on the ubuntuforums.org
<nomasteryoda|w> right
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, so you have 2 separate screens instead of one large one or one single one
<karl> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<primal> TripleE, that auto-adjust did the trick. who knew?
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, you can even have one running one session and one running another
<outlawsbba> everybode is repeating itself
<Shadow_pillar> !asrock
<nomasteryoda|w> i saw that somewhere
<ubotu> I know nothing about asrock - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<River> nalioth: how do I install postgresql 8.1.4 from here: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.1/
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  One desktop, 2 screens.
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<phunkalicious> how come my menu icons always take so long to load?
<nomasteryoda|w> so widescreen
<nomasteryoda|w> in effect
<nomasteryoda|w> same as my old setup
<nalioth> River: the postgresql in the repos isn't sufficient?
<TripleE> primal, that pissed me off for the a couple of hours.  Then I stumbled across it.
<TripleE> primal, this may help for installing the ati drivers...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191944&highlight=ati+driver+install
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Pretty much
<peja> hi
<nomasteryoda|w> i think i found my reference file
<primal> now on to another question: with my older video card, movies were not showing up. i came here and someone had me run a small program that changed some video settings. anyone know what that program might be so i can change it back?
<nalioth> River: for those (and they are labelled 'ubuntu') just download the deb you are wanting and watch ubotu
<nalioth> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<River> nalioth: repos does not hold the latest version, when i installed 8.0 from repos and it failed, i was advised to install 8.1.4 fromthe link
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo,  grrr way too old it was... looking elsewhere
<Maquiavelo> Ok going to restart X and try something brb
<River> nalioth: thanks to you and the Bot
<HellDragon> :)
<nalioth> River: good luck
<primal> i'm trying to watch some Lost episodes and they seem a bit jumpy
<fit4lfe> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, with which player?
<primal> the files are high def so it's not the quality
<nalioth> primal: what is your hardware and version of Ubuntu ?
<primal> mplayer i think
<dicesquirrel> Okay, who do I have to give mouflove to get hardware acceleration for OpenGL with fglrx and a Radeon 9000 Mobility card? It broke a few updates ago, and I'm pulling my hair out with frustration. It's maddening.
<beyondx> hello
<primal> latest
<primal> dapper
<whyameye> I'm on a MacBook and since there is no HD activity light provided on the case itself I'd love to get a utility that shows HD activity on the Gnome panel or something. Anybody know of something available like this?
<beyondx> every one
<nomasteryoda|w> xine might perform better
<primal> hardware is anything but latest
<nalioth> whyameye: try conky
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, you have hdparm setup?
<primal> an old p3 933mhz
<nomasteryoda|w> hdparm speeds up drive thruput
<nalioth> primal: then that is probably it, Hi Def video content takes a bunch of CPU power to decode
<nomasteryoda|w> not a problem primal
<Maquiavelo> nomasteryoda|w:  Back, didn't work
<primal> nomasteryoda|w, probably not since i don't recognize that name
<gavagai> whyameye, gkrellm might do that
<Jinux> Hello, does anyone know the name of the command that can install/remove boot services?
<nomasteryoda|w> nalioth, i have a 9xx mhz amd laptop with only 256mb ram and it does it fine for me
<primal> well, i used to have this radeon 7200 in and all worked fine
<nomasteryoda|w> just sec primal
<nevyn> Jinux: cp ?
<nevyn> Jinux: actually mv
<nalioth> nomasteryoda|w: interesting.  do you have the same pkgs installed on both?
<whyameye> gavagai: gkrellm will do it but it's just so overkill and it doesn't install in the panel. HD activity takes too much display space and is basically a light show.
<primal> i switched to nvidia trying to get tv-out to work, couldn't, so i switched back after a few months
<nevyn> Jinux: update-rc.d if you can be bothered getting your head around it's syntax
<Jinux> nevyn: that's it? then how about /etc/init.d/rc.d? do I need to do anything from there?
<nomasteryoda|w> nalioth, i think so... that system is at my other place though
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here gotten Akamaru working?
<nomasteryoda|w> can't check it
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, You around?
<Jinux> nevyn: o...yeah..that's the one...probably...so update-rc.d has some params that I can install/remove the serices, right?
<bigfoot1> ekiga is not working for me to make sip calls. does anybody else have any suggestions?
<primal> this ati card used to show video just fine with no jumpiness
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, yes
<bigfoot1> what is an easy to use SIP softphone?
<nevyn> Jinux: it's sysvinit.. just mv the symlink from SXXservice to KXXservice in the directory of your current runlevel
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, yeah I got akamaru working
<nevyn> bigfoot1: twinkle wfm
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, hdparm will help ...
<bigfoot1> nevyn: wfm?
<nomasteryoda|w> let me find it
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, what package do I need to install to get akamaru to compile, it's saying I don't have glib.h but i installed libglib-2.0-dev
<nevyn> bigfoot1: works for me
<Jinux> nevyn: S means  what? and K means what? sorry, I am total noob...
<nevyn> S means start and K means kill
<bigfoot1> nevyn: thanks. am installing it now
<bigfoot1> how it wfm too
<nevyn> so in /etc/rc3.d/* ...
<primal> give me a sec guys. daughters crying
<Shadow_pillar> question time!
<bigfoot1> sorry. i meant to say HOPE it wfm, too
<nevyn> heh
<nevyn> I got that
<Shadow_pillar> who here has an asrock mobo or anything that uses the Realtek 8201?
<Shadow_pillar> for networking
<nevyn> eww asrock
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, put the whole error in pastebin please
<Shadow_pillar> nevyn: yeah yeah, it's a temp thing until I can get an asus
<Jinux> nevyn: so you mean I just need to remove those S and K corresponding files from /etc/rc3.d/ would remove one service from TTY3 right?
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, OOh i just figured it out
<nevyn> not tty3
<nevyn> from runlevel 3
<Shadow_pillar> so insteado f the remarks, can I please get some help on the issue?
<nevyn> Jinux: grep default /etc/inittab
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, sorry to bother you, i just tried one last random package and it worked...  : )  be back later  :)
<Jinux> nevyn: okay...what's this grep default /etc/inittab for?
<Shadow_pillar> I cant get the onboard lan working
<River> nalioth: do you know which repos i need to add to install postgresql 8.1 ?
<Shadow_pillar> and yes I have the tulip driver loaded
<wastrel> mmm tulip
<nalioth> River: does the deb you got not work?
<nevyn> Jinux: tell you what the default runlevel is. (which rc?.d is active)
<dicesquirrel> So, should I give up on fglrx, or what?
<Flav> is there a place old versions of ubuntu packages are kept?  i want to downgrade my hoary to php4=4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4.4 (the 4.5 one sigsegv's in my php pages) but it's gone from security.ubuntu.com
<River> nalioth: it says it needs "libc6"
<Jinux> nevyn: thank you so much...I think I got what you've told me....one more question, would you provide me some tutorials on these startup services thingy?  I appreciate your help.
<bimberi> !info postgresql-8.1
<ubotu> postgresql-8.1: object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.1.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2952 kB, installed size 12608 kB
<dicesquirrel> Give up any hope of ever getting Enemy Territory working again? Maybe build a time travel machine to a few weeks ago when OpenGL actually worked?
<nevyn> Jinux: umm google for sysVinit tutorial?
<nomasteryoda|w> Maquiavelo, try changing the dimensions to 2560x960 under section "Screen"
<wastrel> dicesquirrel:  did you install the fglrx drivers after the kernel upgrade?
<nalioth> River: ah, then you're probably out of luck (upgrading your libc6 will take you to edgy eft prematurely)
<prophet> can u connet to a ftp from the terminal
<Jinux> nevyn: I thought sysVinit is for Unix only.....hehehe...thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> that would make the dualsetup right from what i used 2 years back
<mathieu_> what is done to the ubuntu kernel to allow things like sanners to be accessed by users ?
<primal> nomasteryoda|w: how do i run hdparm?
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: everything is up to date, according to apt-get
<Jinux> prophet: just use ftp if you have installed it.
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, xine also seems to run hd videos better
<prophet> i have gftp
<bigfoot1> nevyn: u on kubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> primal, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16360.html
<wastrel> dicesquirrel:  i had to reinstall the fglrx driver after the kernel upgrade this week
<nevyn> bigfoot1: umm debian sid ;)
<nevyn> on this machinee
<nomasteryoda|w> that should help
<VolVE> Ok, so after I've removed some packages (apache, php) when I go to reinstall them I get "Not replacing deleted config file" - any way to get around that?
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: how might I do that?
<bigfoot1> nevyn: gnome?
<nevyn> bigfoot1: I prefer kde.
<Jinux> prophet: yes but gftp is not running in a terminal...
<bigfoot1> nevyn: ah
<wastrel> dicesquirrel:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI    the install lines
<nomasteryoda|w> bbl
<nevyn> bigfoot1: I consider gnome unusable
<Jinux> nevyn: why do you think KDE is better?
<redcard> nevyn: And yet, ironically, I use it ;)
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: so I should just apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx and then install it?
<River> nalioth: that was when i tried the 8.1.4-4 but when i try the 8.1.4 package manager says "same version is available in a software channel"
<redcard> Gnome, KDE, same difference. It's no different than Windows users running Borland based apps and MFC based apps and .NET apps and not knowing the difference.  I've never understood why people in linux draw the distinction
<wastrel> dicesquirrel:  no need to remove, just install it
<nevyn> people use it.. I don't understand why but I end up just fighting the ui all the time.. if I thought that was productive I'd use windows .
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: I have. It's completely up to date, and not working, that's what I'm saying, and why I'm so frustrated.
<nalioth> River: i'm afraid you are at a standstill on this.  you may have better luck compiling it from source (use checkinstall if you do)
<wastrel> dicesquirrel:  so you've installed since the recent kernel upgrade?
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: "xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version." is the line from apt-get
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: there's absolutely nothing left to upgrade. So why is it not working?
<wastrel> ok.  dicesquirrel...  did you do the  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose fglrx?
<ICE> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: yes, and the new xorg.conf it generates sends me straight to the commandline, no gdm
<bigfoot1> nevyn: it's asking for which "nic" network interface i want to use. which should i choose?
<Jinux> nevyn: how about the performance, I tried Gnome 2.14, pretty good, how about KDE comparing to that? how fast and is Gnome heavy in terms of memory usage?
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: I mean, I do fglrxinfo and it gives me some lines about Mesa. How do I fix that? That seems like it could be the root of the problem.
<wastrel> dicesquirrel:  that's your fglrx driver not working -  check /var/log/Xorg.0.log  for errors
<farous__> dicesquirrel: how did you install the fglrx driver from repos or ati installer
<dicesquirrel> farous_: repos, farous, obviously, if I followed the instructions from the Ubuntu wiki, which I did
<bigfoot1> nevyn: and how can i do an echo test?
<farous__> dicesquirrel: did you install the linux-restricted-modules package
<Ballsy> Hi.  My on-board SiS 760 vid card is causing probs when I try to fire up the Dapper LiveCD.  According to forums here http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?s=3ac0ca07316f0020bc030a69bd7d58ae&t=421279&page=2&pp=15  there's a way to get it working if you're INSTALLING Ubuntu....but I wanna just run the LiveCD....
<ddsdgg> hello
<Ballsy> Any idea how I can pass appropriate kernel args to fire up the live CD ?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: yes, I followed every instruction on the wiki, line for line
<wastrel> Ballsy:  you can type them at the grub command line
<dicesquirrel> farous_: it's not like it's never worked before, either. It was working 2 weeks ago. Kernel update, fglrx update, now it doesn't work.
<farous__> dicesquirrel: obivios i do nt know which wiki you are talking about so lets take it one step at a time
<Ballsy> wastrel, the question is, WHAT do I type at hte command line
<phunkalicious> is it odd that when i was running xgl and compiz my desktop was speedier? :|
<dicesquirrel> farous_: wiki.ubuntu.com
<dicesquirrel> farous_: the official ubuntu wiki
<wastrel> Ballsy:  boot <your boot options here>
<Ballsy> wastrel, the forum I found talks about changing file names and such...
<farous__> dicesquirrel: kernel update you need the linux-restricted-modules package that correspond to your new kernel
<Ballsy> wastrel, right, but I dunno what boot option I'm supposed to use.  The forum talks about changing the names of some files, etc. in order to get it to work.
<River> nalioth: being a noobie i wish there was a better way or a less steep learning curve .. but i will have to jump in and see what happens .. thanks for your help
<farous__> dicesquirrel: the official is help.ubuntu
<dicesquirrel> farous_: excuse me, I'm mistaken, the URL was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<farous__> dicesquirrel: anyone can write on the wiki
<dicesquirrel> farous_: and yes, that package ALSO is up to date. The restricted modules
<farous__> dispatcher: \\\
<farous__> sorry
<`Dude> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<farous__> dicesquirrel: hmm how about the xorg.conf file did it say fglrx in the driver section
<bigfoot1> nevyn: how do we punch in numbers when the call starts?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 is already the newest version.
<farous__> dicesquirrel: i have it running here no problems by the way
<dicesquirrel> farous_: shall I put it in a pastebin so you can see?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> i have a couple of questions
<Ballsy> wastrel, essentially, I need to send an arg to the kernel, and I think the arg's value has to be 'vesa', but I dunno what the actual arg name is (doh!)
<farous__> dicesquirrel: i assume you rebooted after you did hte upgrade try cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Drive
<zoidberg> anyone ?
<zoidberg> i have an old G3 powerbook that has only 64 mb ram
<dicesquirrel> farous_: yes, I rebooted. I've rebooted half a dozen times in the past hour and a half.
<zoidberg> i just put xubuntu on it
<zoidberg> so it can run smoother than GNOME
<zoidberg> anyways is FIREFOX not the smoothest lighest web browser to be running on this machine
<DarkMageZ> zoidberg, how did gnome run with 64mb of ram :s
<zoidberg> ?
<`zazeem> i need help, im on wondows xp right now and i downloaded what was said to be the install cd of new ubuntu, and it ended up beign the live cd.  can someone give me a link that works please.  I want to install it for desktop use i386. thanks
<zoidberg> kinda chunkily
<farous__> dicesquirrel: patience my friend. if it worked with the old kernel why did you upgrade :)
<zoidberg> but is there a better lighter web browser
<dicesquirrel> farous_: two instances of Driver "fglrx" in that command
<`zazeem> anyone?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: good question. I'm regretting it now. I assumed falsely that I would be getting some benefit out of it
<catphive> hey, is anyone familiar with sound problems?
<catphive> I'm trying to get my sound turned on
<zoidberg> ?
<DarkMageZ> 'zazeem, the current live cd also has the installer, double click the install icon on the desktop
<`zazeem> o
<`zazeem> ok
<`zazeem> thanks
<wastrel> zoidberg:  epiphany or galeon maybe
<verbose> is there a way to start and configure vino from console only?
<farous__> dicesquirrel: did you try running under the old kernel again
<zoidberg> cool
<farous__> you can just reinstall it again and it is harmless
<wastrel> Ballsy:  not sure... can you get a console, or no vga at all?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: I tried that as well. The original kernel I had installed. I believe because I installed a new version of fglrx since then.
<dicesquirrel> farous_:http://pastebin.ca/94277
<CaptainMorgan> sorry guys.. but #fedora is dead... which one do I download if I have an x86 intel machine PD? http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Distribution/Download
<verbose> i can get to console
<farous__> dicesquirrel: give me a min then
<DarkMageZ> CaptainMorgan, please don't ask fedora questions in here. you are welcome to convert to ubuntu tho
<purserj> got a question regarding the breezy livecd, how do you modify the splash screen? I want to have a splash that hides the initialisation stuffs while presenting a percentage complete message, is this possible?
<Ballsy> wastrel, unfortunatley, it's THIS machine I'm trying to do it one, so I can't check without rebooting....so I wanted to get the answer (or close to it) before trying (running XP currently)
<bigfoot1> hi guys, what is wrong? regardless of what softphone i use, what i said in the mic is not being heard. The only VOIP software that works is skype
<bigfoot1> please help
<CaptainMorgan> aye DarkMageZ, but there's no #linux and fedora is dead as I said..
<bigfoot1> restarting doesn't seem to help
<Ballsy> wastrel, searching google now...I KNOW I saw it somewhere.  ;)
<ttyfscker> anybody here using "edgy"  i have a question asked in #ubuntu+1 but nobody ever answered it.. if someone here is using edgy please join ubuntu+1 so i can ask you a bug related question.. i need to make sure these are bugs with edgy not something else.
<catphive> anyone know how to get sound turned on?
<wastrel> bigfoot1:  #linuxhelp maybe
<CarlFK> CaptainMorgan: dead is good reason to dump
<CarlFK> CaptainMorgan: none the less, please stay on topic
<CaptainMorgan> do ubuntu have server support?
<ttyfscker> catphive:: thats not a question that we can answer easily.. be more specific
<phunkalicious> there is a ##linux though...
<CarlFK> yes - /join #ubuntu-server ;)
<catphive> my driver is loaded, but sound is not on.
<CaptainMorgan> phunkalicious, off by one..
<phunkalicious> yeah man there is an ubuntu server
<phunkalicious> that's what i user for my xen hosts :D
<farous__> dicesquirrel: why you do not have the BusID in the device section
<catphive> I tried turning on the sound in alsa mixer
<Xenguy> CaptainMorgan: you can install non-GUI server only, yes
<CaptainMorgan> Xenguy meh..
<ic56> CaptainMorgan: try ##linux.
<Xenguy> CaptainMorgan: you asked <shrug>
<bigfoot1> wastrel: thankns, but no one is helping there
<CaptainMorgan> ic56, way to keep up :)
<dicesquirrel> farous_: frankly, I don't know.
<catphive> what kind of settings are there related to sound?
<farous__> dicesquirrel: do you have an old backup of your xorg.conf file
<ttyfscker> catphive:: what app are you trying to get to play sound?
<farous__> the one that was running with fglrx
<catphive> all of them
<ttyfscker> catphive:: if your in kde then you need the artsd running
<catphive> no sound is coming out at all
<ic56> CaptainMorgan: what do you mean "way to keep up"?
<ttyfscker> gnome or kde?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: heh, I have a dozen or more.
<catphive> I'm in gnome
<catphive> plain ubuntu
<catphive> fresh install
<catphive> no sound
<dicesquirrel> farous_: this xorg.conf did work, though, once upon a time
<farous__> dicesquirrel: use one of the old ones and backup this one seems to me it has some errors in it
<ttyfscker> on the volume mixer in the taskbar if you go to preferences.. does it show anything turned off?  and is PCM turned up ?
<farous__> dicesquirrel: make sure you are in the video group too
<ironfroggy> what packages do i need to play things like mp3's, wmv videos, etc?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: the video group?
<ironfroggy> no, i dont care that they are not 'free' or that they are not supported by the ubuntu team.
<ttyfscker> ironfroggy:: they are installable..  non-free doesnt mean moneywise.. means the source isnt open
<farous__> dicesquirrel: for example your monitor is setup to use one device and the screen is using another which is wired to me
<Woosta> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ironfroggy> ttyfscker: i know that...
<gdb> ironfroggy: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<zoidberg> does anyone know of a very light browser that works well with laptops with 64 mb ram
<Who_> I have another grub question for anyone listening :)
<Woosta> lynx
<farous__> dicesquirrel: video group to be able to use 3d accel i think you are already added to it
<ttyfscker> ironfroggy:: i thought my mp3's worked out of the box.   i could be wrong.
<ion_bidon> hello, anyone knows how I can allow root to open X applications ?
<ironfroggy> ttyfscker: i was told they dont.
<gdb> ttyfscker: They do not as the mp3 format is patented and strictly enforced.
<Woosta> ttyfscker: you need *something* to play them .. like mpg123 (or mpg321) or xine or xmms or ...
<Who_> A recent windows install not only overwrote the bootloader (which I have fixed) but it _also_ caused the partitions to bet relabelled. I am very confused as to how this happened (I didn't do the install) but basically, I have had to manually edit the lines in order to boot
<ttyfscker> when you install xmms it will play your mp3s
<ttyfscker> unlike some distros
<dicesquirrel> farous_: well, you said there are errors in this xorg.conf, but what are they specifically? Perhaps this otherwise functioning xorg.conf can be fixed, rather than going through a bunch of backups which may or may not work (probably may not)
<ttyfscker> some distros have the nonmp3 version of xmms
<Who_> all I need to do is change root to hd0,1 instead of hd0,2 and the root in the next line to /dev/hda2 instead of /dev/hda3
<ic56> zoidberg: text-only browsers, like lynx and links, work great in such an environment
<wastrel> w3c
<karl> how do I change the sound device my computer is using? I have an onboard soundcard and a pci soundcard, and would like to use the pci one.
<wastrel> karl:  turn off the onboard in bios maybe
<karl> wastrel, good idea
<farous__> dicesquirrel: i said there are some wired stuff in it look at your screen section
<farous__> now you have two screens with the same identifier
<ttyfscker> karl:: you can either do that.. or run alsaconf and pick the appropriate one..  but i dont think alsaconf is included in the system anymore.. i think it was deprecated
<catphive> does anyone know how to configure sound?
<Who_> I can change it all by hand  _but_ if I run update-grub everything goes back to the old version. That makes mre worry that an update could screw up the booting process (I am about to wave goodbye to the PC so that is a problem!)
<catphive> I"m on fresh ubuntu
<ttyfscker> catphive:: what kind of sound card do you have. do you know?
<ardchoille> zoidberg: I use elinks and I love it. There are times I log in without x and use elinks in a screen session to surf the web.
<dicesquirrel> farous_: yes, I know, I was following the directions on the help.ubuntu.com page for the ATI driver.
<Who_> any GDM gurus?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: should I change it to something?
<dxdemetriou> how can I use a tar.gz, diff.gz and dsc to make a .deb?
<Who_> dxdemetriou: Why do you want to do that - what are you trying to install?
<ttyfscker> dxdemetriou:: thats not going to work the way your expecting..
<ttyfscker> your trying to make a source tar ball into a deb package.. you need to just find a deb package to install, or compile the source.
<dxdemetriou> The new mplayer from the pool. I tried before with the kernel, and there was an option to separate the packages
<farous__> dicesquirrel: is this config file recomended on help.ubuntu.com can you send me the page for i never seen two screens been defined having the same identifier before. my recommendation is to use an old reliable xorg.conf file
<gdb> ttyfscker: He's trying to compile a source package.
<farous__> dicesquirrel: it will take lot of time to debug this xorg.conf file
<ttyfscker> gdb:: he said he wants to make it a deb package..
<dicesquirrel> farous_: okay, clearly I thought this -was- the old reliable xorg.conf file. How do I create a new "old reliable xorg.conf" file
<illovae> hello :)
<dicesquirrel> farous_: and the page is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zoidberg> how do you remove applications from the terminal?
<Who_> illovae: hi
<ttyfscker> applications from the terminal?
<ttyfscker> what?
<ttyfscker> lol
<zoidberg> how do u remove a program that u installed from the terminal
<zoidberg> i forget the command
<Who_> zoidberg: the terminal provides access to all the applications on your computer
<zoidberg> you know removing packages from the terminal
<ttyfscker> zoidberg:: was it a deb package? or what?
<zoidberg> yeah
<zoidberg> basically
<ttyfscker> zoidberg::  do you mean apt-get remove debname?
<Who_> zoidberg: did you use a deb or compile it
<farous__> dicesquirrel: i know what went wrong you do not need to execute all the commands each time you update your fglrx driver
<zoidberg> i installed an application useing sudo apt-get install
<illovae> :) excuse me but i have a pb with conky... i downloaded the .deb from debian website and a sudo dpkg-deb --control returns me 'error of segmentation'
<zoidberg> now i wanna remove it
<ic56> zoidberg: apt-get delete <package name>
<illovae> can you help me ?
<zoidberg> thanx
<Who_> zoidberg: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<ic56> zoidberg: no, wait. it's "remove" -- not "delete"
<farous__> dicesquirrel: you run sudo aticonfig --initial only the first time you install the fglrx driver
<ttyfscker> could have saved you all some typing anyway
<illovae> i went on #conky and thet said to me that's a pb from my system :/
<ttyfscker> i asked if he meant apt-get remove debname
<elhaxxorz> anyone know how to make a logitech cordless rumblepad 2 work in ubuntu?
<Mikkas> hey there everyone ... i have windows XP installed, i was wondering .. in ubuntu --- i have  set up VMware (installed it) -- can i move the XP partition directly over to a VMware partition?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: so how to I reconcile this now?
<dxdemetriou> ttyfscker, I try to learn from source code. I tried the "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="--enable-gui" fakeroot debian/rules binary", but in apt there are different packages, and that is the reason I asked if I can use the 3 files from pool
<skavenge> anyway to ch ange the main menus font in gnome?
<ardchoille> How do I enable console framebuffer mode?
<farous__> dicesquirrel: you never backed up your xorg.conf file?
<whyameye> catphive: what sort of problem are you having?
<Woosta> Mikkas: no .. you have to install windows onto the VMWare as the hardware setup is different
<catphive> my lspci outputis here
<catphive> no sound
<Mikkas> hmm.. woosta, so ill lose all my settings?
<catphive> I have drivers I believe
<Mikkas> ok..
<ttyfscker> dxdemetriou:: sounds like your use to slack or something
<Who_> anyone around now with lots of lovely grub know-how?
<Woosta> You can mount it as an extra drive
<Mikkas> how?
<dxdemetriou> ttyfscker, the Dapper :)
<Mikkas> is it easy?
<whyameye> catphive: I'm tuning in late. Did you already check the volume controls etc.?
<catphive> fresh install without sound
<Woosta> Or you might be able to 'repair' it .. though windows DRM might not let you
<catphive> well, I've checked the ones I know exist
<ttyfscker> catphive:: make sure that your volume levels are right in the mixer applet
<Woosta> Mikkas: add a new drive .. go through the expert setting to add an existing partition
<dicesquirrel> farous_: I've got several backups. So, I should take the original backup and...?
<catphive> alsamixer?
<catphive> which mixer?
<farous__> dicesquirrel: post the original backup for me to look at it
<ttyfscker> catphive::   do sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<illovae> k nevermind, thanks :)
<ivis> Hello,how to emulate program exe on wine Please help me
<regeya> wine program.exe
<element> is there a client like WinSCP for linux?
<dicesquirrel> farous_: http://pastebin.ca/94293
<zoidberg> elinks is a web browser?
<illovae> yes zoidberg
<ivis> regeya could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\mirc616.exe": Module not found
<ivis> =\
<Asterisk_Newbie> bye all, from Portugal
<wastrel> dicesquirrel:  just FYI, if there's an xorg.conf in your home directory, it takes precedence over the system xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<dicesquirrel> wastrel: there isn't
<phunkalicious> you could try secpanel element, i never used it tho
<regeya> ivis oh my well that's just terrible.
<jhan100> any peoples wants talk in the skype with me .. I really need pratice my english . . :D
<phunkalicious> it says its a gui for ssh and scp
<catphive> installing gnome alsa mixer then unmuting my pcm seemed to fix it
<catphive> I have no idea why though
<catphive> what's pcm?
<ivis> regeya why?
<element> phunkalicious, ok, thanks
<ttyfscker> the pcm being muted was the whole problem
<catphive> didn't even see pcm anywhere else, or maybe I missed it
<ttyfscker> its the part of your sound card that processes the sounds that software uses on your pc
<farous__> dicesquirrel: ok that is the first one good so for this one you can follow the wiki page to the end. for any new release for the ati driver stop the instructions at sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ttyfscker> way up in the chat u will see that i told you to check that pcm wasnt turned off ;)
<catphive> what's pcm?
<regeya> ivis: not to put too fine a point on it, but once you've decided to run linux, I suggest you make an effort to use as much linux software as possible.  using the windows equivalents sounds wonderful in theory but really wine tends to be a bit fussy.
<farous__> dicesquirrel: so for this one start from sudo aticonfig --initial to the end of the instructions
<Dark_Knight_209> pm volume
<dicesquirrel> farous_: alright, I'll give it a spin. Fingers crossed!
<Dark_Knight_209> just not the master ^_^
<ivis>  ohh
<Dark_Knight_209> pcm*
<regeya> ivis: http://insanity.swifthost.co.uk/host/?q=node/13
<wheels3572> !automount > wheels3572
<ubotu> I know nothing about automount  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous__> dicesquirrel: before you start do not forget to cp te file as the new etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: Do you need an mount script?
<zoidberg_> hmm
<zoidberg_> wow elinks only works on the terminal
<linuxcrazy> anyone know how to install libdvdcss on ubuntu (dapper)
<zoidberg_> any light web browser that doesnt work in the terminal out there?
<linuxcrazy> ?
<ivis> regeya a how to run counter strike under linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<linuxcrazy> anyone?....
<Woosta> zoidberg .. a really old version of the current ones would probably run on X on 64MB
<regeya> ivis: I've no idea.
<farous__> zoidberg_: there was something called dillto or dilto can not remember is used by DSL
<Woosta> Personally, I'd go get more RAM .. it's damned cheap
<zoidberg_> cool
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ivis> ohh anyway thanks for help
<ivis> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: do you need to remove those mounts off the desktop
<zoidberg_> cant find dillto or dilto on apt-get install
<Jack_Sparrow> I find them handy
<Dark_Knight_209> counterstrike onlinux cedega &_&
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow: I want to add partition to the desktop :) on autoboot
<catphive> well thanks for your help. the sound problemis solved
<ic56> zoidberg_: the trouble with "light" web browsers is they, by definition, cannot provide the full functionality.  People who want GUI want java and javascript and flash and xml and ...  A light GUI browser just isn't satisfactory so the GUI browsers keep having features added to them and getting bigger
<farous__> zoidberg_: google what damen small linux use you will get the right name i do not remember it now
<Dark_Knight_209> zoidberg, you mean dillo?
<Jack_Sparrow> that script will do it if it is ntfs, fat 32
<Mikkas> can someone help me reconfigure what drives are automatically mounted when i start ubuntu -- pretty please :D
<whyameye> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zoidberg_> cool
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow: It's fat32
<zoidberg_> thats fine
<zoidberg_> i gues i will just live with it
<Jack_Sparrow> run the script and restart X
<zoidberg_> its not that bad
<zoidberg_> thanx for the help anywyas
<zoidberg_> now
<zoidberg_> here i have a more important problem
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: I know it says you dont, but you do
<Dark_Knight_209> btw, the version of dillo on damn small linux is a patched version you may have to build from source is you want the tabs :-p
<Mikkas> can someone help me reconfigure what drives are automatically mounted when i start ubuntu -- pretty please :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: what type of drives partitions
<zoidberg_> ogle the DVD player crashes when i try to play a DVD...it goes to the FBI wanring screens and then just crashes
<zoidberg_> some guy the other day said that i dont have sveas or sceas distributions or something
<Mikkas> satas
<zoidberg_> for DVD
<Mikkas> ntfs
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me?
<gleaken> I cannot start a vnc server and get it to accept connections, I tried the howto on ubuntuforums I am using 3.3.7, not version 4 I am still getting 104 errors
<Mikkas> i installed ubuntu, but forgot to plug in one sata disk
<farous__> !seveas
<n3rdism> !hello
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Mikkas> so the mp3s and docs etc dont auto mount
<Mikkas> yeh i just read that
<farous__> zoidberg_: look at ubotu post
<Mikkas> what do i do with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: please explain once more what you want to do?
<Mikkas> i have a sata hdd, with ntfs partitions on it. i want them to be automatically mounted when i boot ubuntu
<linuxcrazy> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: go to terminal, and do what that script says
<Mikkas> ^_^
<n3rdism> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> IT configures your fstab for you
<kyle_> sorry every......im new........but are there any programs that run like MIRC does on windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: You do not intend to write to the NTFS drives? Correct?
<Mikkas> xchat kyle
<Mikkas> i like it
<Mikkas> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> KVirc, konversation
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/hda1 hda1 being the partition I will want to mount of course I am changing hda1 obviously
<roaet> is there a way for me to change my ubuntu NTFS modules to the new one that allows writing?
<Mikkas> im thinking of booting back to XP , to run partition magic to make all my ntfs to FAT32
<kyle_> no there arent?
<roaet> mikkas if you do that you may mess up your partitions if they are greater than 32GB
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels, did you run that script
<Mikkas> hmm, how come..
<Mikkas> i thought fat 32 had a massive max limit
<Darkprince> question-- is it worthwhile to try and run 3D games in linux?
<roaet> It does.
<Xenguy> kyle_: xchat probably
<Mikkas> yep xchat
<Mikkas> its cool
<roaet> If you have NTFS partitions greater than 32 GB, then you can't even partition them to Fat32
<n3rdism> i like gaim ^^
<wheels3572> I actually have a different one which I used last time :) just found it
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: 4 gig file size
<Mikkas> max yeh
<Mikkas> but i dont have files that big
<Mikkas> or vobs etc
<Mikkas> well either way
<zoidberg_> sorry guys but i cant understand how to download these seveas packages for DVD libraries
<zoidberg_> ?
<Mikkas>  i just want to mount my documents to get in ubuntu
<Mikkas> ill check that thing out now
<farous__> zoidberg_: would be easier if you say what you want to do
<zoidberg_> hold on
<zoidberg_> well
<zoidberg_> where can i post the erro messages
* agamotto bows
<zoidberg_> pastebin? whats the address
<farous__> !pastebin > zoidberg_
<Mikkas> do i um... copy paste that mount page into the term??
<zoidberg_> i'll paste the error i get when ogle crashes when i try to play a dvd
<zoidberg_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wheels3572> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<n3rdism> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<agamotto> I have a question regarding installing Dapper on AMD-64 - I keep getting errors with the cd image and the dvd image, claiming that the following has failed the MD5 checksum
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: No
<pjfc> has anypne installed wine on 64bit dapper 6.06
<Mikkas> hmm... so theres no easy fix then.
<agamotto>  './dists/dapper/main/binary-amd-64/packages/'
<agamotto> This has happened with three downloads from the Ubuntu servers and a DVD rom I purchased fro OSDisc.com... any clues?
<malv> anyone here have any recommendations for an irda adaptor that works well under linux?
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow: What does this mean exactly Append the following line at the end of file  /dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<pjfc> DBO: do you know how to install wine on 64bit dapper 6.06
<malv> I want to control MythTv with my remote
<ic56> Mikkas: did you say that drive of yours was SATA?
<DBO> pjfc, I dont know much of anything about 64bit actually
<DBO> malv, look into LIRC
<DBO> malv, you can configure most every remote that way
<Mikkas> its sata yes
<pjfc> DBO: thanks anyway.  You were a big help about a month ago on another problem. thought I would try.
<malv> I am familiar with LIRC. I need an Irda adaptor though
<CyDrive> how do i get the latest version of java
<malv> I am wondering if anyone can vouch for any particular Irda adaptor
<ardchoille> I just installed links2, logged into tty1, ran links2 -g  and it shows all graphics in tty1. This is nice. However, it won't run as user, I had to run it with sudo. Anyone know why it won't run as user?
<barneyR> anyone know how to setup a USB modem in Ubuntu 6?
<ardchoille> It says: Error. Could not open /dev/tty0  Permission denied.
<ic56> Mikkas: could you please satisfy my curiosity?  Run "sudo fdisk -l".  This lists all the known partitions.  The question is: does it detect teh SATA partitions or just the IDE ones?
<pjfc> anybody know about wine on 64bit?
<zoidberg_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18493
<zoidberg_> thats it guys plz help me
<CyDrive> pjfc: wine dosent work on 64bit
<jbrimble> How do I install Macromedia Flash in Ubuntu?
<farous__> !restrictedformats > zoidberg_
<sphorbis> jbrimble: use add/remove
<zoidberg_> what farous?
<Mikkas> nothing is coming up
<zoidberg_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mikkas> i have 2 x 320gig sata segates in there
<Mikkas> ive only got > coming up
<farous__> zoidberg_: read ubotu post you need libdvdcss2
<barneyR> doesn't that automix thing include macromedia flash?
<zoidberg_> okay where can i download that library
<Dial_tone> my download speeds in amule are just ridiculously slow
<sphorbis> i can't get my laptop to connect to the internet, it shows that its connected to the network but it doesnt go anywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry guys I had to answer the door..
<farous__> zoidberg_: follow ubotu link there are important inform you need on the site too
<ic56> Mikkas: hmmm ok.  thanks
<zoidberg_> cool
<wheels3572> np
<jbrimble> I can't see Flash in add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: that means add it to the last line in that file
<ardchoille> !info flash
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in dapper
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow: Ok ty :)
<pjfc> CyDrive: on the wine sight it says there is a way, but having know luck.  http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit?highlight=%28wineon64bit%29
<sphorbis> jbrimble: try using automatix
<jbrimble> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: Edit your fstab
<farous__> flashplugin-nonfree
<jbrimble> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<sphorbis> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CyDrive> pjfc: chec out crossover for now trust me its much better and so much easier
<babo> anyone here have lots of curl experience ?
<ic56> Mikkas: I don't think the diskmounter script will work for you.  It relies on fdisk -l.  The new version being worked on by Seveal should but he hasn't published that one yet.
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I do a "complete removal" (like in synaptic) via the console?
<pjfc> jbrimble: are you using 64bit?
<Mikkas> ok thanks.
<storm> How do I open a BIN file?
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<Mixx`> !squid
<ubotu> I know nothing about squid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Mikkas> i guess its back to XP to listen to music then
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, sw33t ty
<pjfc> CyDrive thanks, do you have a URL
<ic56> Mikkas: bug him about it...  /msg memoserv send seveas <your text>
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: I run sata drives here and diskmounter worked fine
<ic56> Mikkas: he'll get it when he wakes up
<Mikkas> meh its all good.
<jbrimble> pjfc: no
<CyDrive> pjfc: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/download_trial/
<CyDrive> its only a trial though trust me its way better than wine
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, ok so why after I run sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server I can "locate mysql" and get a ton of results?  :)
<Darkprince> is it possible to get games such as World of Warcraft to run decently in linux?
<ic56> Jack_Sparrow: really?  What does "sudo fdisk -l" report on your box?  Do the partitions on the SATA drives show up?
<Mikkas> cant i just use something like gparted and allocate a drive mount>?
<agamotto> Darkprince:  Yes, using Cedega
<storm> How do I open a keygen?
<Mikkas> im looking for an idiot fix
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, because the locate database hasnt been updated
<slavik> When I try to install Ubuntu on my main system, when the partitioner tries to load, it freezes at 50%. The drive which I want to install ubuntu onto is a sATA drive connectedto a Sil3114 controller. Other drives (main/windows) are connected to aPromise Ultra133X2 card (dual channel ATA133 controller).
<tophor> Can someone help me with a question?
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, yea I did, sudo updatedb
<ic56> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darkprince> agamotto, i just got cedega... havn't trouble installing atm though
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, strange, huh?
<slavik> anyone wants to hear something funny?
<Jack_Sparrow> ic it shows all up to sda6
<CyDrive> slavik: i had this problem re-download the iso and re-burn it on a new cd and try that
<tophor> I'm sitting on a 5.10 Live , and I need to install it....but I don't see an install button.....and I've updated.....
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, perhaps you have other packages and dependancies still installed with mysql related items
<Jack_Sparrow> ic56:  it shows all up to sda6
<slavik> flash player 7 under wine is better than flash player 6 in native linux
<slavik> CyDrive: could it be the slightly outdated kernel?
<ic56> Jack_Sparrow: Interesting.  Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: I gave you the idiot fix
<Jack_Sparrow> ic56: np works great
<storm> How do I execute a linux keygen?
<Mikkas> heh ok
<primal> yoda, i hope you're still around...
<Mikkas> how about reading and writing then?
<Generic> storm, wine?
<hyperstream> agamotto, how can i access cedega's registery ?
<primal> my display is screwed... :(
<storm> Generic: its for nix
<tophor> anyone? How can I hard install the live 5.10 ubuntu i'm working on right now.....possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: go to that link with browser, save page to your hard drive
<Generic> storm, if it's a script of some sort
<primal> it's working now in recovery mode, but will not display when i boot normally
<CyDrive> slavik: no one of the files was corrupted on the disk open the live disk and use the check funtion where you can choose to boot into the live cd or install in that menu theres an option to check cd see if its the cd cause it most liely is
<Generic> you can try a chmod +x on it
<Generic> and then ./
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: read the simple instructions
<agamotto> hyperstream:  I have no idea.  Cedega has been nice enough to just work for me
<FunnyLookinHat> tophor, you can only install from the liveCD with the 6.06 liveCD (Dapper Drake)
<storm> Generic: kk, let me try
<primal> will anyone else help me with this?
<slavik> k
<Generic> storm, what's the extension on it?
<storm> Generic: doesnt have one
<cobelloy> hi, anyone know why the sound would stop working on my laptop when the network is active?
<tophor> Oh no......are you positive.....No terminal commands?
<tophor> Can I install espresso manually?
<tophor> and get this live hard copied
<Darkprince> why is it that when some programs are using my speakers, all other sound is disabled?
<RedGhost> what is a good linux debugger (prefer an IDE), that supports Intel syntax output (at&t is fugly)???
<pjfc> CyDrive: if you install a web browser named Flock (based on Firefox) you can install the linux flash ver. 7
<cobelloy> I have a usb network adapter and onboard sound that doesnt work when the network is active
<nn> what's the release name of the newest release such that i can update my sources.lst? :)
<storm> Generic: no luck there
<wheels3572> Got a REALLY Stupid question lol.  My trashbin has moved to the left of the work space windows how do I move it back to the far right
<storm> wheels3572: drag it?
<Generic> storm, then i'm not sure :/
<cobelloy> also when sound is working it is not very good quality
<bimberi> nn: if you have hoary you should upgrade to breezy first, then dapper
<storm> Generic: ty anyway
<Generic> no problem
<wheels3572> storm: it opens it
<tophor> can I install espresso or installer manually to the 5.10 live session?
<wheels3572> storm:  Doesn't move it lol
<nn> bimberi: it's a server install with a very minimal of packages
<Generic> wheels3572, ctrl+click
<sidny4> how do I make ubuntu display at 1200x800?
<storm> wheels3572: is it locked?
<Generic> or use the selection mark to select it
<hyperstream> agamotto, gah wow installer wont work says not enough free space
<CyDrive> ojfc: see but i dont trust anything but firefox it has yet to let me down so why change
<bimberi> nn: yes, i saw your question in another #ubuntu channel :)
<hyperstream> :/
<primal> does anyone here know why my display would quit working after i put in a ati vid card, installed the ati driver, and reconfigured xorg?
<Generic> s/mark/marquee
<wheels3572> storm:  How can I tell if it's locked
<hyperstream> when infact there is 16 gigs free on my home partition
<nn> bimberi rawk :)
<wheels3572> Storm:  Nope it's NOT locked
<storm> Generic: if i give you the link could you try it?
<pjfc> jbrimble: try Flock http://www.flock.com
<storm> wheels3572: no clue then , srry
<lufis> Can someone be a dear and help me install clearlooks-cairo?
<wheels3572> Storm:  Got it the workspace was locked lol
<zoidberg_> hey farous i installed the stuff that it wanted me to and i think it worked only for a while
<wheels3572> had to unlock workspace :)
<zoidberg_> now i think i get an error saying i'm missing this
<storm> wheels3572: there ya go
<zoidberg_> FATAL[ogle_audio] : failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp
<zoidberg_> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<barneyR> anyone know how you can get firefox to autofill User Name/Passwored in Ubuntu Forums?
<tophor> Anybody? It's 100% not possible to install my live 5.10 session to hard drive.........? Can't I install something to do it?
<Ashex> storm, what's the link?
<storm> lufis: what is that?
<Ashex> I'm generic, i'm just on my laptop
<RedGhost> what is a good linux debugger (prefer an IDE), that supports Intel syntax output ???
<primal> does anyone here know why my display would quit working after i put in a ati vid card, installed the ati driver, and reconfigured xorg?
<zoidberg_> did you get that guys
<zoidberg_> oss audio driver?
<zoidberg_> ogle syas i have some probelm or something with that
<farous__> zoidberg_: stop any device that is using the sound
<tophor> I'm sitting on updates......160 megs.....
<tophor> anybody?
<Mikkas> ok guys thanks, keep it up!
<zoidberg_> i install libdvdcss2 or whatever it was called
<zoidberg_> hmm
<Mikkas> viva la bunt
<zoidberg_> farous i'm pretty sure i have nothing open
<zoidberg_> i have x-chat....terminal....and firefox
<zoidberg_> thast it
<farous__> zoidberg_: seem ogle is using the old oss which mean it will need exclusive right to your sound dev
<primal> please someone... i screwed my display on normal boot and would like to get it working again
<zoidberg_> by the way i am on a powerpc....g3 powerbook
<farous__> zoidberg_: try ls /dev/dsp
<tophor> I don't want to download another cd......when I've already downloaded 600 meg for 5.10 live......isn't there some way to hard install it? A technical way? Anybody? Can I install a program? Can I update my session with an installer?
<cobelloy> so - anyone know why my laptop sound wont work with the usb network adapter active?
<sidny4> how do you change the resolution? it only shows 640x480-1024x768. I would like it to be 1200x800
<tophor> sidny4, are you using a live?
<sidny4> nope, it's installed
<zoidberg_> well i just see /dev/dsp with a black hightlight again
<zoidberg_> when i type that in terminal
<tophor> ok..nm
<primal> sidny4, can't you add resolutions in the xorg.conf?
<farous__> zoidberg_: good now def something is using your sound dev type lsof /dev/dsp
<sidny4> is that where you add it?
<slowz3r> hey  where can i get plugins to handlge Mp3s  on gnomebaker
<hyperstream> where is the trash can ?
<primal> i think so, yes
<sidny4> ok
<tophor> anybody? Install my live 5.10 that I'm working on......I updated it thinking I might find a way to hard install it.......so can I get another impossible....or possible?
<sidny4> where is xorg.conf, etc/?
<primal> yes /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sidny4> ok
<farous__> sidny4: you can also try locate xorg.conf
<slowz3r> hey  where can i get plugins to handlge Mp3s  on gnomebaker
<primal> will someone help me with my display issues?
<Ballsy> wastrel, you still here?
<hyperstream> ive deleted items and it didnt free up space. where do i find the trash can ?
<farous__> hyperstream: the folder is .Trash
<tophor> Please, does anyone know about installing from live 5.10. Cryptic methods?
<slowz3r> hey  where can i get plugins to handlge Mp3s  oin gnomebaker
<primal> does no one in here know about display issues?
<test> any networking help available?
<Ballsy> test, what kind of networking help ?
<primal> does anyone here know why my display would quit working after i put in a ati vid card, installed the ati driver, and reconfigured xorg?
<zoidberg_> hey farous...you were right there was some app using my sound device
<zoidberg_> now it works fine
<test> Ballsy: I am trying to set things up so my minimal machine can work off of my main mmachine while I am using it. In other words dual logins in seperate xsessions.
<zoidberg_> hey can u give me that link again where there was infor for lindvdcss
<zoidberg_> ?
<farous__> zoidberg_: cool
<farous__> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gr33npho3nix> so webmin is gone? anybody know if there was a good reason why
<primal> will someone help me with my display issues?
<Ballsy> test, beats me, sorry.
<test> Ballsy: Thanks anyways :)
<humanpersonman> primaly, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mamilo_chagas> Hi everyone... I'm new to linux and I'm trying to install a second ethernet card on my pc but I can't install the drivers... any hints??
<primal> yes several times
<primal> and i leave it on defaults
<Ballsy> Anyone have good luck with SIS 760 vid chipsets when running Dapper LiveCD?  It freezes a while, then dumps me to a blank screen after 'configuring some drivers...ok' with blinking cursor.
<humanpersonman> mamilo, have you tried to just put it in and then go. When I installed a new one it just worked
<primal> even tried vesa. i still get no display on normal boot
<mamilo_chagas> not working..
<farous__> primal: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<duffyd> hello all, I may be stupid (and I'm not discounting this option) but is there a location on the web where I can search the ubuntu repositories (i.e. like for Debian)?
<mamilo_chagas> the pc doesn't "see" the card...
<primal> i only get a display when i boot gdm from recovery mode
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok, if I paste a link to my syslog, anyone here think they might know how to fix my mysql-server?
<humanpersonman> duffyd, in the firefox that comes with ubuntu, there is a search engine alread built in
<Xorlev> FunnyLookinHat: What's the error?
<primal> farous__: been down that road many times
<duffyd> humanpersonman, thanks a lot (now I'm blushing) ;-)
<humanpersonman> duffyd, else go here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<primal> oh, i wish it was so simple!
<farous__> primal: might be something in your home dir
<farous__> if gdm starts
<duffyd> humanpersonman, thanx a mill. Can't understand why google wouldn't show those up
<FunnyLookinHat> Xorlev, well, in console i get an elongated version of "Can't connect to lcoal Mysql server through socket. etc. etc. et"
<duffyd> or why there's no info on the support pages/wikis (that I could find)
<mamilo_chagas> human, I've tried to download the drivers, but I can't seen to find the proprer ones for realtek rtl8139...
<storm> Ashex: you there?
<primal> such as? my display was working fine until i switched to an ati driver for my ati vid card
<FunnyLookinHat> Xorlev, tells me to checkout syslog, here it is:  http://ridgehkr.com/syslog
<SnookKill> Hello
<duffyd> thanks all. My first experience on this channel has been great
<duffyd> l8r
<storm> Can someone tell me how to open this file? http://www.crackserver.com/pages_cracks/Parallels.Workstation.v2.1.1658.Incl.Keymaker.EMBRACE.zip.htm
<ardchoille> Is this #ubuntu-unregged?
<farous__> primal: do not set the kernel to use framebuffer when you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<humanpersonman> mamilo_chagas, i can't help you there, hardware is not exactly my forte
<Xorlev> FunnyLookinHat: Looks like you're trying to run mysql as a normal user.
<slowz3r> what is a good burning program that will convewrt mp3 to wav  too
<mamilo_chagas> Anyone, any ideas??
<primal> farous__: i tried that too. i told it no and then yes
<primal> neither seem to work
<farous__> slowz3r: i use sox
<FunnyLookinHat> Xorlev, ....  really?  I'm doing sudo ./mysql start
<ardchoille> slowz3r: grip will rip to wave and then comvert to mp3 if you install lame
<primal> i installed the fglrx driver
<FunnyLookinHat> Xorlev, and it's a default install with sudo apt-get install mysql-serve
<Xorlev> FunnyLookinHat: Are the data files chowned to the user the actual daemon runs as?
<SnookKill> Hello, newbie to Linux, tried Ubuntu Live CD but could not get wireless, I then trid Kanotix and I have 90%
<primal> how can i change to another driver?
<SnookKill> of all functions
<primal> maybe the default ati driver?
<Xorlev> I'm seeing this over and over:
<Xorlev> Jul 20 23:46:51 server mysqld[8758] : 060720 23:46:51  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation.
<Xorlev> Jul 20 23:46:51 server mysqld[8758] : InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to
<Xorlev> Jul 20 23:46:51 server mysqld[8758] : InnoDB: the directory.
<SnookKill> I now wonder what is the difference between Ubuntu and Kanotix and I looking for reason to switch
<mamilo_chagas> supposed i've got the tar.gz file qith the driver, how to compile in ubuntu 6.06?
<FunnyLookinHat> Xorlev, all I did was sudo apt-get install mysql-server      so I am sure they permissions should be set correct
<Xorlev> That means it doesn't have the privileges to open the InnoDB data files, and possibly the MyISAM ones too if it can't get at the directory.
<primal> farous__: what's the default ati driver?
<slowz3r> farous__, where can i get sox..
<farous__> primal: ati
<Xorlev> This is precisely the reason I compile mine from source and control every step of the installation...check out the permissions. They might be wrong.
<farous__> slowz3r: it is in the repos
<godzig> sun-java5-plugin installed and reinstalled still no applets. firefox still gives me the missing plugin sign. any other ideas? tried deleting pluginreg.dat, no love.
<primal> you wouldn't happen to know the command for that would you?
<Xorlev> Also... Jul 21 00:11:30 server mysqld[9447] : 060721  0:11:30 [Warning]  One can only use the --user switch if running as root
<slowz3r> farous__, mkay
<Xorlev> That makes me think it isn't being run as root.
<primal> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-ati ???
<humanpersonman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<farous__> it should be installed by default primal
<humanpersonman> aha
<farous__> now  back to my movie take care all
<primal> but when i run the reconfigure, i choose ati and i still get no display. what up with that?
<humanpersonman> godzig, type about:plugins in firefox to see if it is installed
<primal> it obviously works sometimes b/c i'm in recovery mode and it's working now
<godzig> human, firefox doesn't see it.
<primal> humanpersonman: any idea why my display only works when i start gdm in recovery mode?
<humanpersonman> godzig, do ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<humanpersonman> in that there should be a libjavaplugin.so
<zoidberg_> hey guys i have ubuntu dapper on my desktop too
* agamotto waves
<zoidberg_> for the longest time i've been trying to get a USB wireless adapter to work on it
<godzig> human: true.
<zoidberg_> i got NDISWRAPPER to install the driver
<zoidberg_> but it says cant find hardware
<zoidberg_> any suggestions?
<zoidberg_> it is a 2Wire Usb Adapter
<humanpersonman> godzig, so you have libjavaplugin.so, but it still isn't working?
<primal> humanpersonman: any idea why my display only works when i start gdm in recovery mode?
<godzig> looks like the about:plugins is only listing the plugins that are in my .mozilla/firefox/ folder
<humanpersonman> primal, no, not good with hardware
<primal> humanpersonman: thanks anyway
<primal> anybody else have any idea why my display only works when i start gdm in recovery mode?
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me get a 2Wire wireless USB adapter to work on dapper...i've installed the driver but it says that it cant find hardware
<girl_inhere> ngel nak SMP bkn?
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg_: sounds like installed the wrong file
<zoidberg_> you think
<zoidberg_> i tried installing the .ini and .sys file
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg_: if you are using the right drivers
<zoidberg_> but both times it says cant find hardware
<zoidberg_> well i go to windows
<humanpersonman> godzig, I don't think there is supposed to be plugins in that directory, but if there is and that is where it is reading it from for some reason, just copy over the plugins from that directory I just gave you to the other plugin directory
<gr33npho3nix> zoidberg_: is there possibley more than one ini or sys
<zoidberg_> and i check the driver file it is using for the adapter
<zoidberg_> and i copied that same file and brought it over to ndiswrapper
<gr33npho3nix> oh ok
<zoidberg_> and installed it
<zoidberg_> but says cant find hardware
<primal> i'm really resorting to begging here... please please please someone help me with my display problems
<humanpersonman> primal, try the forums
<zoidberg_> anyways
<zoidberg_> doubt its gonna work
<zoidberg_> anyone know if COUNTERSTRIKE works on linux?
<Toma-> zoidberg: yep
<zoidberg_> really...how...1,6...source...or both?
<ToHellWithGA> i need to kill a process.  i want to kill gaim since i'm not at my PC and run naim.  how can i figure out which process is gaim and kill it?
<zoidberg_> type top in terminal
<dli> ToHellWithGA, pkill -9 gaim
<zoidberg_> you will get a list of all the processes running at the moment
<humanpersonman> tohellwithga, should be obvious in the system monitor
<Toma-> zoidberg: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<zoidberg_> and then look for gaim and its process id
<purserj> ToHellWithGA, : killall gaim should do the trick
<dli> ToHellWithGA, you may have to install pkill first
<ToHellWithGA> humanpersonman: i'm ssh'd
<humanpersonman> ah
<zoidberg_> then you can type kill -KILL processid
<ToHellWithGA> thanks yall.  i'll try pkill
<zoidberg_> try top if that doesnt work
<zoidberg_> top
<ToHellWithGA> how can i search active processes to find the right id in the terminal?
<zoidberg_> top
<zoidberg_> type top
<ToHellWithGA> thanks zoidberg_
<zoidberg_> no prob
<hawkaloogie> ToHellWithGA, ps -A | grep "gaim"
<zoidberg_> i love the fre give and take environnet
<zoidberg_> i swear ubuntu has the best support
<zoidberg_> i LOVE YOU ALL!!!
<zoidberg_> lol
<Toma-> zoidberg: np!
<hawkaloogie> i wonder if there's a law against IRC drunkenness
<zoidberg_> lol
<Toma-> hawkaloogie: theres a law against irc spamming (results in bans) and drunkenness makes you 10x more likely to be a PITA.
<Darkprince> ToHellWithGA, you can also do " ps auxcf | grep gaim" and then "kill -9 " and the process ID
<iGotNoTime> does anyone know if Rhythmbox is enought o sync with an MP3 player or do I need amarok?
<ToHellWithGA> thanks guys, top let me find the process id
<zoidberg_> anyways
<ToHellWithGA> and kill # did the trick :)
<hawkaloogie> ToHellWithGA, or you could just killall -9 "gaim"
<zoidberg_> anyone know how to run COUNTERSTRIKE on lonux
<zoidberg_> linux
<zoidberg_> lol
<phunkalicious> wine or cedega
<phunkalicious> check the forums theres howtos
<Darkprince> zoidberg, i would use cedega
<Toma-> zoidberg: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<Toma-> see that website
<phunkalicious> it's going to be a pain in the ass however you do it
<phunkalicious> and teamspeak is just >_< on linux
<Darkprince> i'm in the process of installing WoW so i don't have to keep booting windows to play
<Darkprince> teamspeak does blow in linux
<dauoalagio> hello when i try to install ubuntu, it restarts my computer.  any ideas? its like a cycle
<Darkprince> when i have some programs running, i don't get any sound from other programs. is there a way to fix it?
<godzig> human: copying that malarky into the .mozilla/plugins folder installed just about everything EXCEPT java. So still there is a libjavaplugin.so but no java in about:plugins
<Darkprince> godzig, something that i've found is kind of a fixall for most basic things anyway is easyubuntu
<Xorlev> I just followed that guide today, Toma. Except with Cedega. Works like a dream, though some shading and alpha meshes are messed up.
<Xorlev> Like floor grates for balconies, or barrels in dark areas.
<Xorlev> HL2 + Linux == <3
<Toma-> Xorlev: i dont play CS :D im too l33t. ;)
<Darkprince> is there a way to fix it so that when i run some programs, they don't mute the sound from all my other programs?
<Xorlev> I play HL2:DM.
<Toma-> Anyone use ekiga? I cant get the ***tard to connect to other users. 500@ekiga.net works however.
<ironfroggy> i used easyubuntu to install flash, but audio isnt working for it, tho its functioning otherwise.
<ironfroggy> im running kde, so the sound probably needs to get through artsd?
<Toma-> ironfroggy: youre using firefox i presume?
<ironfroggy> yes
<Toma-> ironfroggy: hummm. i thin k you need to make firefox stop using oss and start using artsd... how, im not sure
<nin----jaaa> ...what is a good program to encode  different fileformats..like M-3 to wave???
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: m-3?
<dauoalagio> everytime i press enter on the installation screen, it restarts my computer. any ideas
<harisund> Hello everyone. What do file permissions mean for directories?
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, mp3**
<SYSDmg> whos allowed to execute/read/write to files
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: soundconvertor is in the repos and does a good job
<Toma-> SYSDmg: depends on the files permissions?
<nevyn> harisund: x means list contents w means create and r means access files by name
<harisund> SYSDmg I mean, what does execute permission for a directory mean?
<`Dude> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, how would i get it im a linux noob..lol..
<Toma-> !info soundconvertor
<ubotu> Package soundconvertor does not exist in dapper
<Toma-> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<harisund> nevyn that means if a folder is r and not x, I can read a file but not overwrite it there?
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: have you enabled universe in Synaptic?
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, how would i check
<purserj> anyone familiar with the usplash source?
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, ?
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: run "sudo apt-get install soundconverter" and if it doesnt install, then you dont have universe enabled
<nevyn> harisund: if you don't have w you can't write.. hrm... dunno test.
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, got it thanks..i was bein dumb and had synaptic open wihile runnin the command
<nevyn> if you don't have w on the directory you can't create...
<harisund> nevyn that info page that ubotu pointed me was awesome .. I found out .. thanks :)
<ic56> harisund: execute perm on a directory is used as search permision.
<harisund> ah .. that makes more sense ..
<ic56> harisund: it means you cannot open files within that directory, though you can see their filenames.
<harisund> yes.. I am getting the picture now . :)
<lampshade> I've always wondered if they were ever going to add a delete flag.... because I find that a lot of times it would be nice to be able to write, but still not delete....
<lampshade> I think this was discussed once in the industry but nothing came of it
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, what does it mean when it says no tags in soundconvertor
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: means you dont have any infomation tags (artist, album name) in the file
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, so it wont convert
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: it wont? whats it saying?
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, nothing
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: so whats the error?
<nin----jaaa> Toma-, it doesnt say anything..when i hit the convert button nothing happens
<Toma-> nin----jaaa: have you installed the mp3 codec?
<nin----jaaa> ya
<Zuprem> hey, i need some help, too: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18495
<zoredache_away> Zuprem: is this a web server you run?
<jeff2> I'm trying to setup gpsd to use an MS GPS-360 connected via /dev/ttyUSB0. I can read the device using cat and see the GPS coordinates, but gpsd gives this output: http://rafb.net/paste/results/xPHNcR34.html
<Zuprem> no, it's not mine. but if there are any modifications to the server that need to be done, i can talk to the administrator
<primal> hello again...
<ic56> lampshade: extra attributes were added that provide the "delete flag" functionality you mention.  man chattr and lsattr
<beernutz> how do you configure sound cards in ubuntu?
<zoredache_away> you probably should create a data directory seperate from your program directory, and adjust the ownership so that it is you:www-data the permissions set to 775
<primal> question: i just typed "sudo  aticonfig --initial --overlay-type=Xv" and got this error message:
<primal> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<primal> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<primal> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<primal> what do the warnings mean?
<lampshade> primal: just that, changes won't take affect during this session, you will have to restart X  (ctrl+alt+bkspce) or if you don't want to do that, restart the whole machine  though restarting just X is much faster
<zoredache> I suspect they mean that you need to restart your X session primal, or perhaps run the setup in a console... it is just a guess
<primal> ah... makes sense then
<primal> thanks
<jumbers> Somebody should do something to get Adobe to release Flash 9 for Linux
<jumbers> Flash player*
<lampshade> yeah no kidding
<zoredache> do you have a suggestion of what we could do jumbers ?
<dibblego> sometimes an application somehow holds onto the sound so that no other application can use the sound, even after I close the original application - can I resolve it without a reboot?
<jumbers> Petition?
<cycom> zoredache: hostage situation would be right out.
<lampshade> when that came out I lost viewing abilities on a lot of sites.  They switched over and I've been screwed since.  I hope the reverse engineered versions of flash actually beat Adobe to it, that would rule so hard haha
<zoredache> personally I think we should yell at all the web developers that choose to use flash9
<jumbers> Adobe is the problem though
<jumbers> They release Windows/Mac stuff months and months before Linux
<jumbers> Because they don't care
<Vilkacis> Odd problem: su does not work. Fresh install. I put in the password for my main account, the only account I made, and I get an Authentication failure.
<jumbers> You need to change the root password
<cycom> Vilkacis: did you set up sudoers?
<Vilkacis> It does at least apologize. That's nice.
<cycom> Vilkacis: ohhhh
<Vilkacis> No and ??
<jumbers> http://www.ubuntuguide.org tells you how to change the root password
<cycom> Vilkacis: Forgot this is ubuntu.  talk to jumbers.
<ic56> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Vilkacis> cycom: What is sudoers?
<cycom> Vilkacis: the people that can use sudo.  I was thinking of the wrong command.
<Vilkacis> cycom: Ah. How do I change the root password, then? I was told, I think, that it was the one I entered when I installed.
<jumbers> Vilkacis: Go to Ubuntuguide.org
<jumbers> It tells you how
<ic56> Vilkacis: in Ubuntu, root does not have a password
<ic56> Vilkacis: instead, you use the command "sudo" to gain root privileges
<jumbers> Follow this link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_set.2Fchange.2Fenable_root_user_password
<Vilkacis> I do, but that only works for 1 command line.
<nalioth> Vilkacis: it is not advised that you change the root pass, Ubuntu was designed to use the sudo model
<jumbers> Root does have a password if you set one
<ic56> Vilkacis: "sudo su" will get you a root shell
<nalioth> ic56: please do not advise that
<nalioth> Vilkacis: use sudo -i for a super user shell
<Vilkacis> ic56: ...that is confusing and brilliant. XD
<nalioth> ic56: sudo su is redundant and can break things
<Vilkacis> And I think it is what the friend of mine who originally suggested Ubuntu did, when I first had this problem.
<ic56> nalioth: really?  What can it break?
<lampshade> wait what's the difference between those two?  between sudo -i and sudo su?
<Vilkacis> But I got the password set, so thank you.
<nalioth> ic56: lampshade sudo is "superuser do" <action> and 'su' is switch user (to root)
<gavagai> so what can it break?
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nalioth> read the URL, please
<NoName> anyone know if the IPEVO Skype Free -1 USB Phone works in ubuntu? if not has anyone used a usb microphone in ubuntu and skype successfully?
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: you can give it a whirl
<Darkprince> when i install a game using cedega, where does it actually install the files?
<ic56> nalioth: I am well familiar with both su and sudo.  But you claim the usage "sudo su" can break things.  This I am not familiar with.  Please englighten me.
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: most USB stuff has worked for me
<Darkprince> in the cedega folder?
<hyperstream> im copying 400 meg file off my cd, it started out at 8 mins ETA, then after 5 mins i checked back and it said 9 mins , checked back again after 10 mins of waiting and its not saying 11 mins eta????
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D637146&ei=eWXARMeJCs_GYM3P7W8&sig2=Zp-ZpI0KPxzSJsOorD85vg
<Vilkacis> Anyone have any idea what the 'make' command does? Possibly something to do with Subversion? I am knee-deep in tutorials that give instructions but do not actually tell you what you are doing at the time.
<lampshade> lampshade: well I knew what sudo was, that it was superuser do... but what's the diff between sudo -i something and sudo su...  what differences does that cause?  what's the diff between sudo something and sudo -i something?  well that I could look in the man pages, but what about the diff between being sudo this and sudo su then something. I've noticed I have more access when doing sudo su and then a command
<NoName> shadow_pillar : I bought a logitech usb mic and could not get it to work under skype+ubuntu
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: because ubuntu sees it as a new sound card
<zoredache> Make runs a set of commands defined in the Makefile
<lampshade> Vilkacis: make is a programming tool, basically it reads the makefile and that makefile has instructions on how to compile stuff.  Basically a shorthand so that a lot of other commands are done automatically.
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: tbh, you're best off using a normal mic
<Shadow_pillar> a headset, etc
<jumbers> Where can I get a tutorial on building Cedega? (I don't want to pay to get the packages)
* Shadow_pillar doesn't get the point of usb mics
<Vilkacis> lampshade: OK. I type 'make' and nothing happens. It does not think it's a command.
<ic56> Vilkacis: the make command is used to run list of compiler executions and handle dependencies between different pieces of the software to be compiled.
<ironfroggy> is there a way to pipe a file to gzip or bzip2, and just see what the final size would be without writing it anywhere?
<NoName> shadowpillar : I sent it back in search for something else, and I did much troubleshooting on it, even skype hijacker, and I can't use normal mic because my sound card is broke
<zoredache> Vilkacis is make installed you may need 'apt-get install build-essintial'
<lampshade> oh, then you need to have it installed is all.  run the command sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<lampshade> err essintial
<nalioth> ic56: Ubuntu was designed for the sudo model, lots of users have been through here after enabling the root password with broken system (various things don't understand that "root" is active after the pass is reset)
<hyperstream> im copying 400 meg file off my cd, it started out at 8 mins ETA, then after 5 mins i checked back and it said 9 mins , checked back again after 10 mins of waiting and its not saying 11 mins eta????
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: that link I posted shows where you can set up the usb mic, though, you'd prolly be better off trying to get a usb soundcard instead.
<Vilkacis> Excellent. It is installing.
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: if that's your cup of tea
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: on a laptop?
<nn_> yay.. almost successful upgrade.. but how do i hold back the lvm2 package to the currently installed version during the dist-upgrade? there's for some reason an error installing the new package, well unpacking it
<NoName> no its a desktop
<nn_> I dont even use lvm so it's immaterial to me whether i have lvm2 support atm or not
<nn_> i dont like LVM
<tritium> jmspeex: that's normal
<ic56> nalioth: what you just said doesn't answer my question.  I conclude that you have evidence that "sudo su" has some unexpected side-effect which "sudo -i" avoids.
<Vilkacis> ...what is the command to delete files? T_T
<tritium> jmspeex: it can take quite a while for bugs to be addressed.  There are thousands, after all...
<ic56> nalioth: evidence --> no evidence
<imMute> if I forgot my root password, how badly am I fucked?
<nn_> VIlkacis: rm filename [...] 
<IseeIsee> i installed the java_wireless_toolkit, in order to run it there is a file in it "ktoolbar" and its type is "shell script", I wanna run it from the terimal what command should I use ?
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: prolly better off buying a new soundcard + mic, if no pci slots, get a usb soundcard, but if all else fails, check google for "usb microphone linux"
<nalioth> ic56: i guess i'm back to being a parrot, excuse me for trying to look out for folks
<Vilkacis> nn_: Thanks. Too used to dos still.
<lampshade> imMute: you never set one.  unless you mean the password for yourself lol
<nn_> Vilkacis: see also 'man rm'
<Shadow_pillar> NoName: best advice I can give to you
<nn_> Vilkacis: It'll explain the -r (recursive), -f (force) etc
<nn_> Vilkacis: avoid -rf, it's scary :)
<NoName> shadow_pillar, thanks
<NoName> bye
<imMute> lampshade: umm... yeah.. i set one for root, during the installation
<Vilkacis> ...how do I get out of man rm? XD
<zoredache> imMute: If you did set a root password simply boot off a livecd, mount / and then edit the shadow file...
<nn_> Vilkacis: q
<jumbers> Vilkacis: q
<imMute> zoredache: ooh, okay, ill try that
<Vilkacis> nn_: What if I want to delete a directory?
<jumbers> Vilkacis: -d
<nn_> Vilkacis, man pages are your friend heh, i prefer them over info pages.. Personally i think the info command (being emacs-ish) was created because of an envy against vi
<lampshade> imMute: are you sure?  By default there is no root password so you would have had to taken extra steps to do it.  I'm not sure if you know about the whole no root password sudo stuff that Ubuntu does.  A lot of people get surprised by that
<nn_> Vilkacis: -r
<ic56> nalioth: np. "sudo -i" is the normal way.  But for people who learned unix without sudo, "sudo su" is easier to remember.  As far as I know the effect is the same, though I think you end up wasting a process.  I answered Vilkacis's question with "sudo su" because it was clear to me that he knew "su" and therefore would that easier to remember.
<imMute> lampshade: yes i set one. it asked for a root password in the installation
<lampshade> I am the worst latex person ever... seriously... can't format something to save my life lol
<tritium> imMute: it doesn't
<lampshade> no it doesn't
<lampshade> it has you set your password only
<nn_> lampshade: i'm worse, i'm allergic to latex
<lampshade> hahaha
<Vilkacis> rm -d tmp does nothing.
<ic56> nalioth: would -> would find
<nalioth> ic56: what trips a lot of folks up, is that Ubuntu is not 'your grandaddies linux'
<imMute> so why cant I su -   and just hit enter when it asks for apassword?
<lampshade> imMute: use sudo
<IseeIsee> why do I have to write ./ before executing any app in terminal ?
<lampshade> sudo commandhere
<nn_> Vilkacis: rm -r dirname
<jmworx> tritium: Well, at least acknowledging the bug as "confirmed" would be a goob step. Especially when it's obvious that it affects everyone (i.e. not a hard to reproduce bug that could be caused by something else).
<nn_> IseeIsee: any app or just ones in the cwd?
<jmworx> s/goob/good/
<Vilkacis> nn_: There we go. Thanks.
<tritium> jmworx: there are _many_ to triage through
<jumbers> IseeIsee: To run a shell script, type "sh SCRIPTNAME"
<ic56> imMute: the password you set during installation isn't for root but for your personal account.  the root account has a null password.
<nalioth> IseeIsee: you should only have to type ./command for local (in the same directory) commands
<IseeIsee> nn_: whats a cwd ?
<lampshade> anyone have a list of commands/triggers for ubotu ?  or what you tell it to give you then?
<dazvid> current working directory
<nn_> Current working directory
<lampshade> current workding directory
<lampshade> dang I'm slow
<nn_> Sorry, i'm used to programming channels :P
<jmworx> tritium: So we should refrain from submitting more and make things worse?
<sysrpl> hello
<tritium> jmworx: I didn't say anything remotely close to that
<IseeIsee> nalioth: yeah I guess so but is there a solution to not writing it everytime, I guess I heard once setting some PATH would make it not write everytime
<sysrpl> i keep losing all sound when watching videos online at sites like youtube ... does anyone know what might be casing this?
<noiesmo> hello all
<ic56> IseeIsee: if a program is not in your $PATH, then you must specify where it is.  The current directory is not usually in your path so, if you want to execute a program located in whatever directory you are in, then you must specify its location: ./<program name>  (it's in "." -- the current directory)
<nalioth> IseeIsee: the solution is, to add it to /usr/local/bin/
<jmworx> tritium: This one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/51242 is a pretty good example of what I mean.
<IseeIsee> so ic56: how do I set $PATH ?
<grigora> does anyone know what I need to do in order to see Armenian characters in Emacs? I can type Armenian into Firefox, so I know it works, but not Emacs. Thanks
<knapper> I get no sound in flash
<nn_> The cwd is not in the PATH var, due to 'security' issues, it's less of an issue now than it was historically (mostly because you're probably the only user on the machine anyways, but basicly if you were say in another users home directory or some such, mistyped a command or whatever, it might execute something nasty
<noiesmo> Running dapper linux-image 2.6.15-26-386 I want to stop all sound relate modules from loading or tring to load as me laptop's onboard sound is broked
<imMute> so what do I do when it asks for root's password?
<ic56> IseeIsee: you can add "." to your PATH but doing so obviously creates a security hole.  The right way is to put the programs you want to execute in a standard directory.  You should rarely find yourself in need of using ./ and when you do, be thankful that you are explicitly reminded of the dangers of running software that isn't in a standard, authorized place (ie, software that could be a trojan horse).
<noiesmo> it complains on boot about AC'97 Codec not ready error
<sysrpl> i keep losing all sound when watching videos online at sites like youtube ... does anyone know what might be causing this?
<sysrpl> i'd really like to be able to watch videos from youtubes with sound
<tritium> imMute: it _doesn't_
<lampshade> sysrpl: when you say losing, does it start and then stop or?  never start to being with?
<imMute> tritium: no, when running updates i mean
<lampshade> imMute: if something prompts you for it, like add remove programs, use your own password
<sysrpl> i mean at some time it was working, then suddenly it it doesn't any longer
<tritium> !rootsudo > imMute
<lampshade> !rootsudo > lampshade
<sysrpl> i have fixed the problem once before, but now it has gone mute again
<imMute> tritium: i know what sudo is
<sysrpl> it's very annoying
<grigora> could someone help me install a ttf font file? thanks
* imMute is tempted to say   FC5 > unbuntu, but i wont start a holy war
<ic56> IseeIsee: you can see the contents of your $PATH by using: "echo $PATH".  To change it, you need to set it in two places: ~/.bash_profile and ~/.gnomerc The first is read when you login via a console; the latter when you login via the GUI.
<noiesmo> sysrpl, "alsactrl store" will get alsa to save sound settings
<tritium> imMute: it doesn't seem that you do
<lampshade> sysrpl: hmmmm  I dunno.  the only thing that has helped me on the no sound on youtube, and type stuff was to install alsaoss.  that seemed to work but I honestly don't really know why that works or anything like that
<imMute> tritium: i come from Fedora, i didnt need sudo, i never used it, i know what it *is* though
<nalioth> !fonts > grigora
<tritium> imMute: you keep insisting that you're being asked for root's password, when that's not the case
<imMute> okay, i restate
<lampshade> imMute: actually, fedora and many other distros fully support sudo, they just don't do it automatically.  Basically whenever you want to do something as root from now on..  just sudo command instead of logging on as root and then executing the command
<imMute> it asked me for *a* password, and coming from fedora, i assumed it meant root's
<Shak-> are there any tools that enable to monitor/intervene an ssh session?
<Corporal_Dirge> How would I get the exact ssize of a partition?
<tritium> imMute: ubuntu uses sudo to enhance security
<imMute> as for during the install, ive installed ubuntu and and 2 fedoras, i might have forgotten that ubuntu hadnt asked for a root password
<zoredache> Shak is the person you wanting to monitor voluntairly allowing you to monitor the session?
<imMute> tritium: how does using sudo enhance security if anyone can execute a command as root?
<Shak-> zoredache: well im root, I want to view everyone despite them knowing it or not
<tritium> imMute: you're mistaken.  Only sudoers can do that.
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I see the size of a HDD partition?
<bimberi_> Corporal_Dirge: df
<Corporal_Dirge> thabks
<imMute> supose I give a family member an account on that computer, whats to stop them from sudoing something stupid?
<bimberi_> Corporal_Dirge: np
<tritium> imMute: further, not having that one account that everyone and their brother would guess you'd have (root) makes it harder to guess a valid account name
<Shak-> zoredache: I recall once I had an active ssh session on a remote computer, the admin was able to tap in and start typing into my terminal
<ic56> imMute /etc/sudoers lists the users who are permitted to gain root privileges and which commands they are permitted to use.  The first user created during the Ubuntu install is given unlimited sudo privileges.  The others have none.
<nalioth> imMute: you don't give them sudo access
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know how to set the root password for the first time on mysql?
<tritium> imMute: what's to stop them?  Don't add them to the "admin" group when you add their user accounts
<tritium> imMute: if you don't _explicitly_ add users to the admin group, they don't have sudo priveleges.  I thought you said you knew about sudo...
<imMute> tritium: i said I knew what sudo is and what it does, however, i didnt say ive used and/or configured it before
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi_, hmm, that's showing a 55GB HDD as 236M
<tritium> imMute: that's why I suggested you read the wiki page.  You'd learn a bit, and some of your questions would have been answered
<RedGhost> does documentation exist on the linux syscalls exist already in ubuntu, if so what is the path?
<bimberi_> Corporal_Dirge: it doesn't show HDD capacity, only partition size
<ic56> Shak-: ssh was designed to provide secure communications over untrusted lines.  Unless you modify the ssh source code to install a back door, you cannot monitor what is happening inside an ssh session, no matter what privileges you have.  That said, you can monitor other things at the end end points of hte ssh session, but that has nothing to do with ssh
<bimberi_> Corporal_Dirge: there is a gui tool too:  System -> Administration -> Disks
<grigora> nalioth: thanks, but how do I make Emacs recognize the font now that I have installed it?
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi_, That's the partition size Gparted shows, but I need to get the exact size in bytes.
<nalioth> grigora: i have no clue, as i've never in my days used emacs
<grigora> nalioth: oh brother, you are missing out :)
<Shak-> ic56: ah ok
<l33t> hello
<nalioth> grigora: you can tell me all about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bimberi_> Corporal_Dirge: size of your disk? or the partitions?
<l33t> please dont swear
<tritium> nalioth: you'd like it.  It's like buttering your bread with a 4-foot sword with built-in toaster and refrigerator, when all you really needed was a butter knife
<Corporal_Dirge> I need the exact partition size in bytes before I run it through trucrypt
<tritium> l33t: ?
<l33t> someone swore
<tritium> l33t: not since you joined
<l33t> yeah
<l33t> that guy did
<RedGhost> what is the path of the syscall documentation on ubuntu
<bimberi_> l33t: i think you misread the word disk - rofl
<l33t> no
<EdLin> RedGhost: if you mean glibc-doc that's info docs, use info or emacs's info system or pinfo to select and view it.
<l33t> it was d*ck
<tritium> RedGhost: see if they're in the manpages-dev package
<tritium> l33t: you read it wrong
<l33t> tritium: ?
<RedGhost> EdLin, i mean interrupt codes not the glibc-doc
<EdLin> RedGhost: for manpages-dev you use the "man" command
<tritium> l33t: scroll up
<EdLin> RedGhost: interrupt codes? Wrong OS.
<RedGhost> no :\
<RedGhost> int $80
<l33t> tritium: ????????????, he swore
<tritium> l33t: enough!
<l33t> tritium: what?
<tritium> Not my problem if you can't read
<l33t> I can read
<l33t> shut up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* l33t was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<RedGhost> EdLin: syscalls like read/write
<RedGhost> are done via interrupts
<RedGhost> int $80
<RedGhost> but i will check via man
<EdLin> RedGhost: interesting, I didn't know that.
<RedGhost> yes clib syscalls are wrappers for interrupts :)
<RedGhost> *some*
<RedGhost> the fun of assembly development :D
<bimberi_> Corporal_Dirge: 'df -B 1' will show the partition sizes in bytes
<EdLin> RedGhost: I'm thinking of getting that nostarch book "the art of assembly language"
<RedGhost> the art of assembly language is actually very detailed and nice
<RedGhost> the version i read a long time ago would be very out of data for today
<EdLin> RedGhost: the last time I seriously programmed on assembler was on a 6502 on an Apple II.
<RedGhost> but i imagine its since been updated
<RedGhost> haha
<RedGhost> before my time :D
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i'm using ubuntu..how to write a cd?whats cd client for ubuntu?
<IseeIsee> I just downloaded the tar.gz file of Eclipse, how can I install it on ubuntu ?
<tritium> kintaro0e: nautilus itself can do it.  Otherwise, graveman, gnomebaker, and k3b.
<RedGhost> IseeIsee: extract it with tar zxf or right click->extract
<RedGhost> then right the readme
<EdLin> RedGhost: the 6502 was a nice chip, lots of addressing modes compared to the 8080/Z-80
<tritium> IseeIsee: I suggest you install the ubuntu package instead
<tritium> EdLin: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<EdLin> tritium: OK
<tritium> thanks, bud
<IseeIsee> tritium: how to install the ubuntu package & where will it be installed ?
<kintaro0e> tritium..does k3b works fine in gnome?
<ic56> IseeIsee: installing a .tar.gz is a manual process. You should read the documentation on the Eclipse homepage.  If they offer a .deb package instead, that will be easier because you can use dpkg to do all the work for you
<Toma-> Has anyone got Ekiga? Also, can i try testing a connection?
<kintaro0e> i thought its for kde..tritium
<kintaro0e> :)
<tritium> kintaro0e: I don't use it, but it does
<RedGhost> EdLin:  Protected mode before it's time?
<kintaro0e> tritium..what do you use then.. so that i could use it..its been tested because you use it.. :)
<EdLin> RedGhost: no, and an op told me to take it off-channel BTW
<RedGhost> damn ops
<tritium> IseeIsee: make sure you have enabled apt-get to use the universe repo, and then it's installable via apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, etc.
<RedGhost> controlling the world
<tritium> RedGhost: it's offtopic.  Chill out.
<RedGhost> i was just kidding dont take it so seriously
<bimberi_> use emoticons then
<RedGhost> good idea
<EdLin> SDNWOTN
<RedGhost> damn ops, controlling the world :P
<DBO> I control the world? =)
<bimberi_> much better ;)
<IseeIsee> tritium: i have the repositories enabled as I've installed the JDK earlier, but tell me where can I know about the apt-get command to install eclipse ?
<RedGhost> haha
<EdLin> "this message is smilely captioned for the humor impaired"
<tritium> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<ahzid> blargh
<tritium> IseeIsee: %%
<ahzid> just did a text install, went fine
<IseeIsee> tritium: these commands should be available somewhere for us to see and not ask here
<IseeIsee> tritium: what is %%
<ahzid> booted up and got something about x server failing to start, because it wasn't configured or something
<tritium> IseeIsee: it's just like installing any other package
<tritium> IseeIsee: that was a mistake ;)  I meant to type "^^"
<IseeIsee> I know how to install package only if I know the name of the package
<IseeIsee> from where can I know the name of the package ?
<nalioth> IseeIsee: then you will enjoy synaptic
<ahzid> can someone tell me how to configure it or make it work?
<tritium> IseeIsee: apt-cache search <term> can help you find things
<nalioth> !xcfg > ahzid
<tritium> e.g., apt-cache search eclipse
<tritium> IseeIsee: but, as nalioth suggests, synaptic is a nice GUI from which you can search as well
<IseeIsee> tritium: I don't see the SDK in the search results, I searched in synaptic as well before asking here
<tritium> IseeIsee: it's there...
<nalioth> IseeIsee: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<tritium> !info eclipse-sdk
<ubotu> eclipse-sdk: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ahzid> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bimberi_> IseeIsee: gui apps (such as eclipse) can also be installed via Applications->Add/Remove...  Make sure you have "Show unsupported applications" checked
<nalioth> ahzid: that was in a private message in your client
<ahzid> i know, i didn't see xP
<Posadri> hello
<noiesmo> if lsmod returns that the device is not used ie Used by 0 does it need to be loaded or can i blacklist it to speed up boot time
<noiesmo> device/module
<IseeIsee> bimberi: you got it right, but I wanna know the terminal route to installation as well
<roughtrader> hello, I am running 6.06 LTS on an AMD X2 machine. is the 686-smp or k7-smp kernel appropriate?
<IseeIsee> also whats the problem with installing through the tar.gz file I downloaded ?
<tritium> noiesmo: used by 0 only means other modules don't depend on it and use it.  You may still need it, though.
<imMute> next question: how do I turn on sshd?
<noiesmo> tritium, thanks how can i tell if its need
<tritium> IseeIsee: it's not under package management.  Using official packages is more efficient, easier, and preferred
<nalioth> IseeIsee: you should use the packages in the repos if at all possible
<barneyR> anyone know the command to assign /dev/ttyUSB0 to /dev/modem?
<RedGhost> any one know a text editor that supports ASM syntax hightlighting for Ubuntu, they all seem to support C, Perl, Etc but not Assembly
<tritium> noiesmo: if it's been loaded, you likely need it
<IseeIsee> right
<bimberi_> IseeIsee: no problem per se.  It's just easier if you use the package manager because, for one you will get security updates etc.
<noiesmo> tritium, ok thanks
<tritium> noiesmo: hardware gets auto-detected, and modules get loaded based on what's found
<roughtrader> hello, I am running 6.06 LTS on an AMD X2 machine. is the 686-smp or k7-smp kernel appropriate?
<tritium> RedGhost: I believe that emacs does, at least for AT&T syntax
<RedGhost> alright thanks ill check it out
<noiesmo> tritium, yeah, the harddrive was transfered from another system and then upgrade thru apt-get and new linux-image installed
<RedGhost> at&t is better then no syntax highlighting
<nalioth> roughtrader: either will work, i'd think k8 would be most suitable
<roughtrader> k8 is only for 64-bit installations, I'm running 32-bit
<noiesmo> tritium, was in p2 with intel chips now in p3 with sis dont know if it matters
<roughtrader> there seems to be some debate over which one is more appropriate
<nalioth> roughtrader: how much ram you got?
<tritium> noiesmo: don't worry, as most modules are auto-detected and loaded.
<roughtrader> 2 Gig
<nalioth> roughtrader: use the 686-smp
<s_spiff> any1 using DD installtions for amd64 and knows wher i can find a dc++ client as a deb package? or a how to on installing it via another way?
<IseeIsee> bimberi: Ok i have the universe repository enabled, now if I install through the terminal it won't get me the latest security update ?
<roughtrader> nalioth: why is that?
<tritium> IseeIsee: no, you'll still get security updates
<nalioth> roughtrader: the 686 addresses large amounts of ram
<roughtrader> the k7 doesn't?
<lampshade> s_spiff: ubuntuguide.org
<lampshade> should explain a dc++ package I think
<lampshade> or how to install it
<nalioth> roughtrader: i don't think so
<noiesmo> tritium, cool one other thing is for some reason when i shutdown it doesnt turn it self off and it did under kernel 2.6.9 but now on 2.6.15 i have to turn off the power
<roughtrader> cool, thanks
<imMute> better question, how do I get a root shell?
<tritium> noiesmo: on what machine?
<noiesmo> sudo -i
<tritium> imMute: sudo -i
<jeny> hei
<imMute> thank you
<noiesmo> tritium, its p3 800Mhz  system with sis chipset
<tritium> noiesmo: oh yeah, you mentioned that ;)
<tritium> noiesmo: would you mind filing a bug on that?
<noiesmo> tritium, for some reason when i shutdown it doesnt turn it self off and it did under kernel 2.6.9 but now on 2.6.15 i have to turn off the power
<varun0> I was trying to compile my kernel and when I did a make clean, I got an error message......is it ok to paste it here (4 lines) or should I go to #flood?
<jeny> oooo
<tritium> noiesmo: right, that's what I'm hoping you'll file a bug on
<s_spiff> lampshage : yeah, had that one long time back, but i think it is for i86 not amd64, not finding anything else, so i'm giving it a try
<noiesmo> tritium, ahh ok yes i can
<tritium> varun0: thanks for asking.  Please use pastebin
<noiesmo> tritium, got a link for that
<jeny> no smoking
<Bergcube> jeny~  Hi.  What's on your mind?
<Bergcube> noiesmo~  Link to pastebin; see channel topic.
<tritium> noiesmo: noiesmo launchpad.net/malone
<s_spiff> well didnt work!
<noiesmo> tritium, ok ta
<noiesmo> Bergcube, what i no paste
<jeny> NO SMOKING
<Bergcube> noiesmo~  Right.  I mixed up whom said what.  Mea culpa.
<IseeIsee> is there any built in java-editor ?
<noiesmo> Bergcube, np :)
<tritium> IseeIsee: no, I'd say you're on the right track with eclipse
<varun0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18499 is the error I get after I do a 'make clean'
* Bergcube suspects jeny might be a troll.......
* tritium will keep an eye on her
<jeny> gambreng
<varun0> make clean errors........anyone........:-) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18499
<babo> can someone look at a regex for me ... ? ... http://pastebin.ca/94365
<jeny> no
<s_spiff> any1 knows a dc++ client for a amd64?
<Bergcube> I must confess:  I do not always read howtos thoroughly.  (Yeah, I know it sounds shocking.  I will better myself.  Some day.)  But because of this -and in spite of using Ubuntu since 4.10 I don't really know HOW to report a bug.  Can anyone please take the time to fill me in quick and dirty?
<tritium> jeny: please...
<Ashex> !dc++
<ubotu> I know nothing about dc++ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nalioth> s_spiff: there are a couple in the repos for all arches
<ic56> babo: sed cannot be used to remove newlines
<jeny> dont cry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<tritium> Bergcube: basically, sign up for an account on launchpad, if you don't have one, and then file bugs on launchpad.net/malone
<ic56> babo: but there are ways to do what you want.  First let's verify what you need done.
<Cyball> hi can somebody tell me how to make the icons on the desktop diapear (Ubuntu dapper) ??? thx :-)
<babo> ic56: but it should remove the spaces though at least ...
<ic56> babo: which spaces?
<babo> ic56: the spaces in front of the name ...
<babo> and behind the name
<s_spiff> Ashex: there is dc++ for bb and dd, but for i86 arcitecture.. couldnt find anything with reference to smd64
<ic56> babo: to remove those spaces, parse for them like so: ... sed -n 's| *<td>....
<s_spiff> nalioth: thnx, will search it out.
<nalioth> s_spiff: /msg ubotu info dcgui
<Ashex> s_spiff, use linux32 if you need to run a 32-bit program
<corevette> is anyone familiar with google analytics?
<Mikkas> hey guys, how do i uninstall all these video and mp3 codecs? they arent working, and i cant watch any .avi or anything without crashing any app (vlc included)
<babo> ic56: I want to take out the name first, then remove the spaces ... the second and third sed patterns work fine for removing spaces ...
<Ashex> !tell Mikkas about codecs
<noiesmo> tritium, on bug report filed. :)
<babo> just not all together though ...
<babo> :-)
<noiesmo> on/one
<babo> oops ... :-(
<Bergcube> tritium~  I have the account.  I had to register it to get my lovely CDs in the snailmail.  Goody, I see the link there.  Somehow I cannot have managed to navigate from my launchpad page to there on my own.  10^3 thanks.
<s_spiff> Ashex: where can i get linux32?
<tritium> noiesmo: you rock!
<ic56> babo: I see you tried to remove them with subsequent sed commands.  The trouble with that is by the time those commands are run, you have already output the matched line (you used the 'p' option to the 's' command)
<corevette> no one knows about google analytics?
<noiesmo> tritium, yeah but i still have to push the dam button lol
<tritium> Bergcube: awesome :)
<babo> ic56: aha
<Ashex> s_spiff, use apt-get to grab it
<noiesmo> tritium, :)
<tritium> noiesmo: sorry, hopefully we'll get it resolved
<s_spiff> Ashex: got it on syaptic...
<ic56> babo: it's a lot more efficient to do it all in one parse.
* babo has light bulb switch on in his head
<varun0> make clean errors......going once......going twice.......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18499
<s_spiff> Ashex: but how to use it?
<noiesmo> tritium, thats cool
<Hexidigital_> is there a difference between using apt-get and aptitude?
<noiesmo> tritium, if not i might have to bring my baseball bat over and sort someone out hahhaha
<ozzloy> apt-get is command line, aptitude is gui (i think)
<corevette> what irc client does everyone use?
<Ashex> s_spiff, just type linux32 before the program
<ozzloy> Hexidigital_: ^
<tritium> ozzloy: actually, aptitude is also cli
<ozzloy> corevette: irssi
<Ashex> so, if i wanted to run xchat in 32-bit mode, linux32 xchat
<Bergcube> tritium~  Is it ok to file bugs that are very very (very) hardware specific?  I.e. this works on all machines I've had in my tentacles expect ONE.  But there it REALLY doesn't work?
<ic56> tado: if the input is more complex than you are displaying, then it's conceivable that you'd need to remove the spaces using a separate command.  If that's the case, remove them *before* printing.
<Hexidigital_> ozzloy::  what about sudo aptitude install {package} in terminal?
<tritium> Bergcube: definitely
<ozzloy> tritium: oic.  Hexidigital_ nm then
<corevette> how come you can't join a custom channel in xchat?
<corevette> sorry a custom server
<nalioth> corevette: /server server.address.here
<Hexidigital_> tritium::  does one install dependencies, the other dosent?
<dobblego> corevette, /server theserver
<Bergcube> corevette~  Sure you can!
<ic56> babo: if the input is more complex than you are displaying, then it's conceivable that you'd need to remove the spaces using a separate command.  If that's the case, remove them *before* printing.
<tritium> Hexidigital_: they both do, but the nice thing about aptitude is that it also removed those dependencies when you remove the package (if nothing else is also depending on them)
<tritium> s/removed/removes
<Hexidigital_> tritium::  ah, i see.. .tyvm
<s_spiff> does any1 know how to use linux32?
<s_spiff> !linux32
<barneyR> anyone know how I can check my connection speed on dialup using ppp0
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux32 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<noiesmo> tritium, so i take it i keep the bug number and i'll be able to see whats happenen with it
<nalioth> !chroot > s_spiff
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tritium> noiesmo: you should get email about it
<babo> ic56: yes, I tried that - but it doesn't seem to work... it outputs nothing ...
<s_spiff> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<noiesmo> tritium, nice :)
<ic56> babo: let's verify exactly what you need done.
<tritium> :)
<Mikkas> how do i get gstreamer?
<s_spiff> Mikkas: synaptic or aptget
<nalioth> s_spiff: linux32 is probably a chroot environment
<corevette> how do i make a server autoconnect if it is custom?
<babo> ic56: oh wait ... I think that's it ...
<nalioth> s_spiff: you can find out how to chroot on wiki.ubuntu.com
<dobblego> corevette, try #xchat
<Huehueh> Alguem que fale portugus pode me ajudar com a instalao do dosemu?
<ic56> babo: is there only one instance of this text in your html file or are you trying to extract one instance out of many? or (3rd possibility) are there many instances and you want to extract all of them?
<s_spiff> nalioth: umm..noob so dunno what chroot is.. will search it out on wiki
<nalioth> corevette: in your preferences, you can add/edit/delete server info
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<s_spiff> brb, have to change this chat client!
<noiesmo> tritium, hay one last ? - when system prompts for pasword for maintenance and you give it what do you do once your at the prompt
<tritium> Huehueh: sudo apt-get install dosemu
<Bergcube> corevette~  On #xchat they'll tell you all you need.  I've gotten vry good and friendly help there every time I've asked.
<varun0> scripts/Makefile.clean:17: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp/Makefile: No such file or directory
<tritium> !multiverse > Huehueh
<varun0> any idea anyone?
<Huehueh> tritium, fala
<IseeIsee> how can I open a directory through termimal ? in fact is there a place where I can read about the common terminal commands ?
<Huehueh> tritium, nao consegui fazer via apt-get acho que o repositrio precisa ser atualizado...
<dobblego> IseeIsee, there is always google
<Desh> If I am running 32bit Ubuntu on an AMD64, what kernel should I use?
<tritium> !pt > Huehueh
<babo> ic56: no, just one instance per page ....
<Mikkas> ok
<Mikkas> ive uninstalled gstreamer
<Mikkas> and then reinstalled it
<tritium> Huehueh: you likely need to setup the multiverse repo
<Mikkas> but i cant play videos
<nalioth> Huehueh: #ubuntu-br por favor
<Mikkas> it keeps crashing
<ic56> babo: ok. did you get the problem with the leading spaces solved?
<babo> ic56: yes, thanks :-)
<Huehueh> nalioth, to lah mas ninguem me responde :/
<ic56> $u1: so what remains to be done?
<Mikkas> anyone have any ideas why i cant play video?
<ic56> babo: so what remains to be done?
<nalioth> Huehueh: ingles aqui por favor
<Huehueh> tritium, ok thanks!
<noiesmo> ok I'm off bye thanks again tritium
<babo> ic56: removing the newlines ...
<Mikkas> im pretty sure my nvidia drivers are installed , and ive run easy ubuntu and automatix
<tritium> Mikkas: both?
<Mikkas> ive even tried VLC
<Mikkas> yeh both
<tritium> on the same install?
<Mikkas> yeh...
<Desh> If I am running 32bit Ubuntu on an AMD64, what kernel should I use?
<tritium> wow
<IseeIsee> dobblego: its not about there is always Google, an OS should have documentation of what you can do in it
<humanpersonman> does anybody in here use gdesklets?
<IseeIsee> dobblego: so I'm asking for that documentation
<Mikkas> its totally not working at all
<ic56> babo: sed cannot do that.  Perl could but it's too heavy for a simple task like this.  The right tool is bash's own parser.  Put the entire command inside backquotes and assign it to a variable.  If you surround the backquoted command with double quotes, the newline is preserved.  If you don't, it's lost.
<ic56> babo: ie: name=`cat file .... sed ...'' `
<Huehueh> Whay I can't use "make". Check out the error: bash: make: command not found
<Seveas> !compiling > Huehueh
<Huehueh> Why I can't use "make". Check out the error: bash: make: command not found
<humanpersonman> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mikkas> are logs created when programs crash??
<corevette> is java preinstalled on ubuntu?
<Bergcube> corevette~  No.
<humanpersonman> corevette, no
<corevette> where do you get it?
<babo> ic56: that's strange, I'm doing that already, but it seems to be preserved .. ??
<babo>  NAME=`cat "$f" | grep -A1 '<td><h2>Name</h2></td>' |  sed -n 's/^[ \t] *//;s/[ \t] *$//;s|<td><p>\(.*\)</p></td>|\1|p'`
<humanpersonman> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<Mikkas> anyone? i cant play video at all -- and i have before -- i know it works
<Bergcube> corevette~  Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> Huehueh: install 'build-essentials' with apt-get or synaptic
<humanpersonman> corevette, enable the multiverse repository and then do 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<babo> ic56: anyway, it's not the end of the world I guess. I can just write the letter a little differently ...
<ic56> babo: why are you invoking a "cat" process?  Supplying the filename to the grep would be faster.  Or use input redirection:  < filename
<dobblego> IseeIsee, man bash
<nalioth> Huehueh: mi disculpa esta 'build-essential'
<ic56> babo: show me the exact code, I'll tell you how to fix it
<dumbledore> hi guys, anyone know where i can go to get help with image magick?
<duckdown> Hey all, I am trying to search for a string in a directory but need a result that shows the filename.  (cat * |grep MYWORD shows the results I need to pinpoint..)
<Huehueh> nalioth, what is this?
<babo> ic56: that is the exact code ... I just take NAME and slot it into a MESSAGE, and then email it by php cli ...
<IseeIsee> corevette: you mean the JDK ?
<Bergcube> dumbledore~  Talk about being in character.  :-)
<dumbledore> lol
<nalioth> Huehueh: build-essential tenga 'make'
<humanpersonman> Huehueh, it install a lot of the libraries needed for compiling source
<Huehueh> ok thanks
<Desh> If I am running 32bit Ubuntu on an AMD64, what kernel should I use, 386, 686, or k7?
<Huehueh> I'll try it!
<humanpersonman> Desh, 386
<humanpersonman> or at least that is what i use
<ic56> babo: how do you "take" the name?
<corevette> iseeisee, no just normal java plugin for browsers
<dumbledore> cause i was trying out the image magick tool composite
<dumbledore> and it's not working right for me :|
<Huehueh> nalioth, check out:
<Huehueh> E: No foi possvel abri arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permisso negada)
<Huehueh> E: Impossvel criar lock no diretrio de listas
<Mikkas> hey guys how do i test if my video codecs work --- i cant get anything that is a video to play, under any app at all
<tritium> Huehueh: close synaptic
<nalioth> Huehueh: you have more than one apt-get open (synaptic or adept or something else)
<dumbledore> i tried the simple example they gave on this site: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/composite.php
<RedGhost> does cp allow cut->paste instead of copy->paste from command line?
<dumbledore> and the image came out like the second one instead of the third one 0.o
<babo> ic56: just a sec
<ic56> babo: ok
<Bergcube> Mikkas~  Had I been in your shoes (nd had run both EasyUbuntu and Automatix) I would have tried this:  First booted the latest Knoppix DVD and cheked if video worked there.  (If not fucked up hardware.)  Then booted the live Ubuntu CD and checked if video worked there.  (If not esoteric drivers that Knoppix got but Ubuntu lacks.)
<l33t> WTF
<nalioth> Bergcube: langauage please
<tritium> Bergcube: language
<babo> ic56:http://pastebin.ca/94376
<Mikkas> video has worked with exact same hardware before
<babo> thanks :-)
<daevux> g' evening, all - should I have any problems installing over an existing partition w/o reformatting so I can keep /home (and /backup and shit)? this is with dapper
<humanpersonman> we censor language here?
<tritium> humanpersonman: foul language, yes
<humanpersonman> odd
<nalioth> humanpersonman: there is no need for vulgarities here
<nalioth> humanpersonman: if you want that sort of thing, go visit efnet
* Bergcube rereads his own post. Ah.  I mean something like "munged up hardware".  Of course.  
<IseeIsee> i'm trying to build a java file through but I'm getting an exception:
<IseeIsee> java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: cannot execute
<tritium> Not odd, just mature and civilized
<IseeIsee> I think it has to do something with access rights
<ic56> babo: looking
<Newbie-> hi alls
<Newbie-> i have recently installed my ubuntu
<dumbledore> noone a imagemagick guru?
<J-_> !firefox
<dumbledore> :(
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<humanpersonman> yeah, i know, if you don't like it leave, just seems odd to censor it so long as it is not targeted at somebody, even then I would think it odd but could understand it
<tritium> congrats, Newbie- :)
<Newbie-> whenever i login my Msn in gaim, the gaim messenger getting crash
<tritium> Not odd, just mature and civilized
<Bergcube> Mikkas~  The fact that hardware HAS worked does not at all in any way mean it has to be working still.
<humanpersonman> good to know you have made that determination and are enforcing it
<Mikkas> no i can play video in windows
<IseeIsee> does this command has something to do with ubuntu access righs: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: cannot execute
<Mikkas> its software related now! cause ubuntu is a bit buggered
<Newbie-> Will you tell me, whats the problem with the Gaim, why its getting crash when im signing my msn
<Mikkas> im reinstalling automatix again to see if it will work
<Bergcube> Mikkas~  I bet you it is driver related.
<Mikkas> ok
<tritium> Mikkas: be careful with automatix
<l33t> WTF
<Mikkas> bad nvidia driver ay
<humanpersonman> i think l33t is a bot
<Newbie-> somebody.
<l33t> why?
<l33t> I am not a bot
<Bergcube> Mikkas~  And my experience is that Automati = bad; Easybuntu = good.  But that can of course (again) be because of hardware.
<tritium> l33t: cut it out, or it'll be more than a kick this time
<Newbie-> my Gaim is not working correctly, crashing again and again whenever i logged my msn
<l33t> I am not a bot though
<Mikkas> yeh but, easyubuntu doesnt allow to uninstall drivers
<humanpersonman> i thought you were because every couple of min you just said WTF
<Mikkas> its greyed out now
<l33t> WTF?, I did it twice
<tritium> humanpersonman: I noticed that too...
<Newbie-> somebody here to help me out.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<humanpersonman> yeah, that is all I saw, thought it was a funny premise for a bot, one which might fly under the radar for quite a while
<Bergcube> Mikkas~  That is why Ubuntu has Synaptic.  EasyUbuntu simply does loads of stuff you could have done yourself in Synaptic.  And you'll be glad you master it anyway.
<Newbie-> Seveas, will you please let me know why my Gaim is crashing when im logging my msn
<corevette> i don't understand where or what java is called in synaptic
<Seveas> Newbie-, because the solar flares interfire with the arctic winds
<tritium> corevette: sun-java5-* packages
<l33t> Seveas: lol
<Newbie-> Seveas, so what i have to do now to solve this problem.
<tritium> Seveas: that was fixed in dapper ;)
<dumbledore> Newbie-: did you install all the updates after u installed? :P
<Bergcube> corevette~  Did you look at (and read) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   AFAIK it's all xplained there.
<RedGhost> cp is for copy, what about cute->paste, i used chmod to change the directory permissions and then use gnome to cut/paste but if someone could give me a tip on how to cut/paste from commandline id appreciate
<Seveas> Newbie-, travel to mars and back
<Newbie-> you are funny Seveas.
<dumbledore> RedGhost: tried mv?
<humanpersonman> Seeveas appears to have confused the norhtern lights and gaim crashing, easy mistake
<Newbie-> dumbledore, not yet bro. i will download my updates later.
<watson540> [1:09]  Decoding of 08-t.i.-right_now_(prod_by_scott_starch).mp3 finished.
<watson540> Title  : Ya Dig                          Artist: Young Jeezy Feat. Red Cafe
<watson540> Album  : DJ Smallz And Pimp C-Southern   Year  : 2006
<watson540> Comment:                                 Genre : Rap
<l33t> I need some help
<watson540> whoops
<watson540> sorry guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tritium> watson540: don't paste please.  Use pastebin.  No problem...
<RedGhost> dumbledore: thanks
<dumbledore> RedGhost: np man
<l33t> hello?
<ic56> babo: sorry it took a while, I bumped into some unexpected behaviour when trying to replicate my original advice.  I think bash has a feature to solve teh most common case of this (yours isn't the most common case)
<tritium> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<babo> ic56: no probs, I appreciate the effort ... :-)
<corevette> whoever told me about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ..... i followed the steps and it says 'couldn't find package sun- java5-bin'
<babo> you've helped me out enormously so far ic56 ... :-)
<ic56> babo: anyway, so, you're saying you get a newline between Hi $NAME and the subsequent comma?  This doesn't make sense.
<babo> ic56, indeed
<tritium> corevette: make sure you've enabled multiverse repo
<tritium> !multiverse > corevette
<corevette> tritium, i did
<tritium> corevette: did you update your package list after that?
<corevette> tritium, i have to update my package list everytime i load up synaptic...is that normal?
<tritium> corevette: yes
<ic56> babo: ah, I see why. the $( is effectively acting as a double quote, preserving the newline.  Let me think...
<fuoco> i'm trying to burn ubuntu 6.06 on a cd, but it says i need a cd of 702 MB. what can i do ?
<ic56> Add a line like this:  NAME=`echo $NAME`  # get rid of trailing newline.
<ic56> babo: Add a line like this:  NAME=`echo $NAME`  # get rid of trailing newline.
<ic56> babo: hmmm, I think I learned something here.  Thanks babo!
<babo> ic56: no, thank you ic56 ...:-)
<ic56> babo: BTW, you shouldn't use uppercase names for ordinary variables.
<daevux> can I install dapper on an existing filesystem w/o reformatting it, so I can keep /home? (I've moved home and some other dirs to /old, which ubuntu shouldn't touch) - I will manually delete all other dirs (/usr, etc) before installation
<ic56> babo: uppercase is, by convention, reserved for *environment* variables -- those which get inherited by child processes
<babo> ic56: ah, ok ... cool
* Killeroid is away: AWAY
<ic56> babo: the other thing you might want to do is eliminate the cat and grep commands.  The whole thing can be done in sed.  This saves you 2 out of 3 processes.  Starting processes is CPU expensive so your script will run a lot faster if it uses fewer procs
<babo> ic56: ok thanks ... :-)
<ic56> $u1: to really optimize, use one sed script to extract both NAME *and* EMAIL.
<ic56> $u1: and the $(cat  when setting $MESSAGE is unnecessary.  A single double quote would suffice.
<ic56> babo: to really optimize, use one sed script to extract both NAME *and* EMAIL.
<ic56> babo: and the $(cat  when setting $MESSAGE is unnecessary.  A single double quote would suffice.
<ic56> babo: ie: message="Hi $name,<newline>... David<newline>"
<ic56> babo: you ok with all that?
<babo> ic56: yep, I think I got it thanks ic56 :-)
<ic56> babo: are you familiar with sed's "n" command? you'll need it to eliminate the grep
<babo> ic56: yes, the quiet command ...
<ic56> babo: no the (n)ext command
<humblerodent> anyone here know anything about Xubuntu?  there doesn't seem to be a ton of activity in #xubuntu
<River_Max> when using ubuntu dapper drake, after logging onto gaim and connecting with handshake, gaim drops out .. can anyone tell me how to correct the error ?
<humblerodent> I've installed practically every package related to ALSA, and I've used my sound card flawlessly in the past with ALSA.
<humblerodent> but I don't get any sound output
<humblerodent> :(
<MrWizard> HELLO!!!
<River_Max> can someone help with a Gaim not staying connected problem
<MrWizard> I`m having some problems with my Ubuntu
<MrWizard> is there anyone that could hlp me?
<Madpilot> MrWizard, some help might be available, but "some problems" is fairly vague...
<Madpilot> ;)
<humblerodent> probably, MrWizard, what's up? :)
<MrWizard> i cannot connect to the internet
<humblerodent> rofl
<humblerodent> good job getting in an IRC channel then
<humblerodent> :-P
<MrWizard> i have installed yesterday morning the latest version of ubunut
<MrWizard> I am talking from Windows now!
<babo> ic56: hmm ... I'll have a look at it...
<River_Max> humblerodent: I heard the thud as you hit
<MrWizard> as i was saying
<MrWizard> i have installed it yesterday
<MrWizard> made the updates
<humblerodent> lol
<MrWizard> and then restrted the system
<MrWizard> since then i cannot connect neither by dhcp nor by is static address
<MrWizard> restarted*
<MrWizard> so... do you have ny ideas?
<ic56> babo: you'll need to do this: sed '/...<h2>Name.../{ n; s/^[ \t] *...\(.*\)...//p;}
<ic56> babo: you'll need to do this: sed '/...<h2>Name.../{ n; s/^[ \t] *...\(.*\)...//p;} "$f"
<fuoco> i'm trying to burn ubuntu 6.06 on a cd, but it says i need a cd of 702 MB. what can i do ?
<humblerodent> MrWizard: what kind of a network is it on?
<ic56> $u1: the initial pattern keys-in on the title line. and the group of commands inside the braces get executed when that pattern matches.
<MrWizard> cable
<ic56> babo: the initial pattern keys-in on the title line. and the group of commands inside the braces get executed when that pattern matches.
<MrWizard> i am connected to internet by cable
<ic56> babo: inside the braces, n gets the next line (and since you're using sed -n, the current line doesn't get output) and the s/.../.../p modifies and prints the line containing the actual name.
<babo> ic56: cool thanks ... :-)
<humblerodent> MrWizard, but I mean what kind of a LAN are you on.  Any routers, firewalls, other computers
<humblerodent> or do you just go straight from one computer into the cable modem?
<babo> ic56: one more question about my script ... the if ( grep $EMAIL $PREVIOUS) ... part ... the script emails even if the email address is already in the previous file ... :-( ..
<MrWizard> there is a cable coming to my modem and from my modem one to my computer to the lan port
<MrWizard> ao yes
<MrWizard> so yes
<Wiseguy> hey guys, whats a good app for burning iso's?
<SupaMum> after upgrading from Ubuntu Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake, the kids lost their Gaim connections, they can log on but it drops out withing 2 seconds. Can anyonwe help me out, I can find no docs, fixes and they are driving me nuts !
<babo> ic56: that shouldn't happen right ?
<MrWizard> straight from the computer to the modem
<humblerodent> okay, so you should be able to get DHCP working....
<ic56> babo: yw!  Next time I see you, if you want to merged the 2 sed commands into one and ifgured that out yet, I'll show you how to use bash's "eval" command to get set multiple variable definitions generated inside the sed script
<MrWizard> i know
<humblerodent> did you EVER have the Ubuntu system connected at all?
<ic56> babo: thinking
<twa1296> Wiseguy, i just right-click the iso file and select "write to cd" otherwise try gnomebaker
<humblerodent> did it work, and then not work?  or did it just never work?
<MrWizard> yes i had ecause after installing the system i updated it
<Madpilot> Wiseguy, in Ubuntu? Just right-click on them, choose Burn To Disc, done.
<humblerodent> oh, okay
<babo> ic56: ok cool thanks
<humblerodent> was it using DHCP then?
<MrWizard> ye
<MrWizard> yes
<humblerodent> hrm....that's odd....
<MrWizard> i know
<humblerodent> more than one network device installed in the box?
<imMute> how do I install sshd?
<humblerodent> (regardless of whether it's linked to anything)
<MrWizard> in the box where i can configure the network there are two possible networks
<ic56> babo: first of all, the parentheses are incorrect.  It happens to work and not give you a syntax error but they don't do what you think.  The correct syntax for bash is:  if grep $name $previous; then<newline> ...
<MrWizard> one that has no options
<MrWizard> and the one i can configure
<humblerodent> MrWizard, that means you've got two adapters in the machine.  Sometimes I've experienced on bootup they can get detected in different orders and cause them to register backwards.
<humblerodent> Try disabling the one that's currently enabled, and enable the other one for DHCP.
<MrWizard> ok
<MrWizard> i`ll try
<humblerodent> see what happens.
<MrWizard> i`ll restart the system, boot to Ubuntu
<humblerodent> okay but
<ic56> babo: the parentheses start a subshell.  In this case that's innocuous
<humblerodent> when you get rebooted
<humblerodent> see if the network works first
<MrWizard> check what happens and come back
<humblerodent> and if it doesn't
<humblerodent> then switch the adapter in the config
<ic56> babo: (but wasteful)
<humblerodent> disable the one, enable the other
<humblerodent> and try it again
<humblerodent> :)
<MrWizard> ok
<SupaMum> how can I stop Gaim from dropping out in Dapper Drake ?
<humblerodent> SupaMum, cast a magic spell on it
<SupaMum> humblerodent: fabulous suggestion, but I can't find the right enchantment in my spell book, any suggestions?
<humblerodent> lol
<SupaMum> :-)
<humblerodent> is it just exiting, or what?
<SupaMum> humblerodent: logs on as pe normal, hanshakes fine, opens up then dumps out after 2 secs
<ic56> babo: yes.  assuming the echo $NAME were uncommented, the grep should succeed and the continue should get executed, preventing a duplicate mailing.  Note you should either use grep -q or redirect the output of grep -- otherwise you'll see all the duplicates displayed when you run the script (maybe you wanted that, though)
<pdxSE> SupaMum:  All accounts, or just MSN?
<humblerodent> SupaMom, hm....what protocols are you using?
<humblerodent> :-P
<SupaMum> pdxSE: MSN, but then again, not using Gaim for other accounts
<humblerodent> any chance it could just be the MSN server being gay?
<humblerodent> sometimes it does that
<humblerodent> it usually lasts a good few hours or even days
<humblerodent> when it does happen
<SupaMum> humblerodent: yes, chance ... but unusually consistent and on 2 out of 5 machines
<s_spiff> brb
<humblerodent> hm....yeah, I can get to MSN on mine
<humblerodent> that's weird
<ic56> babo: however, this is a slow way of going about the task.  You are having to linearly search through a growing list of names once for each name.  That's a very slow algorithm.  A better way is to first output all the names and addresses into a file.  Then sort |uniq the file.  sort will use a more efficient algorithm than what you are using and, more importantly, it will be a single process for the whole script rather tha
<humblerodent> is your GAIM up-to-date?
<SupaMum> humblerodent: we have 5 machines on the network, all have been upgraded, 2 can't stay connected to MSN via Gaim and Gaim seems to be up to date on all machines
<humblerodent> they are all on Ubuntu?
<SupaMum> humblerodent: yes, dapper drake all over
<ic56> babo: one grep process for each name.  "uniq" will remove duplicates.  Then you can loop through the file, sending one message for each name/address in the file.
<humblerodent> odd....
<hangfire> have you checked your profile on gaim to make sure that the password and everything is ok?
<SupaMum> humblerodent: very, i have tried everything i can think of, that is why I have turned to the Guru's for help
<humblerodent> heh
<humblerodent> ironically, I'm only in here because of my own problem
<humblerodent> :-P
<SupaMum> hangfire: all seem ok, as it logs on fine, but drops out within 2 seconds, not enough time to get a click happening so I can't check
<twa1296> SupaMum: does gaim actually quit or merely drop the connection?
<humblerodent> SupaMum, are the machines' security settings any different?
<SupaMum> humblerodent: all the same
<hangfire> well than its probably not logging in fine, you probably got in on auto-login with something filled out wrong in your profile
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know the swiftfox equivelent path for /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<SupaMum> twal1296: not sure, they load up then shut down, i will check to see if they appear online
<vook> SupaMum, that account isn't logged in anywhere else is it?
<humblerodent> hangfire, I just deliberately put in a wrong password on mine, and it doesn't even get a connection established, but rather gives an error message saying that your login information is wrong ;)
<pdxSE> SupaMum: have you tried opening a terminal window and running "gaim -d" ?
<leftjustified> hi, can anyone here recommend a good UML app for ubuntu? DIA, ArgoUML and Umbrello fall far short of my needs and I can't find anything else
<pdxSE> to get debug log
<SupaMum> pdxSE: not yet ...
<SupaMum> pdxSE: How do iterpret the output of that ?
<pdxSE> leftjustified:  Try Netbeans 5.5 with the enterprise pack.  Still in beta, but pretty good.
<overrider> i dont think neither firefox or opera is regarded as lightweight, but which will perform better on a lower end machine?
<leftjustified> pdxSE: thanks!
<MrWizard> back
<pdxSE> leftjustfified:  You can also google for "argouml"
<MrWizard> i tried what you said
<MrWizard> but
<MrWizard> there is a problem
<pdxSE> I like Netbeans with the IDE integration.
<leftjustified> pdxSE: argo isn't enough -- i use Enterprise Architect on Windoze and need an equiv. for linux (other than running EA under wine, which is slow and buggy)
<MrWizard> the other option i was telling you about is already deactivated and reffers to dial-up
<humblerodent> the only GUI browser I know of (and there are probably plenty I don't know of) that is truly "lightweight" by the real definition of the word, is dillo.  But dillo blows....I can't seem to get a lot of websites to show up right on it.
<SupaMum> vook: no, they don't even appear to be logged on .. my Gaim works fine and all the kids are offline eventhough they have all tried to get on,
<MrWizard> i tried what you said
<humblerodent> MrWizard, so it's offering you only one actual network adapter, then?
<MrWizard> but
<MrWizard> there is a problem
<MrWizard> the other option i was telling you about is already deactivated and reffers to dial-up
<humblerodent> I heard you the first time....
<MrWizard> ok
<MrWizard> sorry:D
<humblerodent> lol np
<humblerodent> ^
<humblerodent> my response
<pdxSE> leftjustified:  I would go with the Netbeans product.  For $$ IBM offers Rational Architect on Linux.
<hangfire> what about the uml on eclipse? is that good?
<stardrifter> does anyone know how to turn off console output, is there some command to do this?
<leftjustified> pdxSE: sad to say, but the feature of Enterprise architect I use most at work is PHP5 and actionscript2 code generation... I don't like my chances of making that happen in NetBeans (though there may be a PHP plugin, looking now...)
<humblerodent> MrWizard, you still with me?  I need to know if there is only one network adapter in the computer, or if there are 2+.
<MrWizard> still here
<MrWizard> one!!!!
<pdxSE> hangfire:  I have only used Rational Architect (eclipse-based) which is really good, however, I have not used the eclipse plug-in approach.
<humblerodent> hm....I don't know :(
<hangfire> control d to stop output (I think)
<MrWizard> ok
<stardrifter> no i mean stop characters being printed to the screen
<humblerodent> sorry dude
<stardrifter> as in characters typed in
<humblerodent> I guess since I couldn't help him, no one else here can.
<humblerodent> :-P
<twa1296> MrWizard: you might want to post some command outputs in the networking section of the ubuntuforums
<hangfire> I dont get it, you mean going in some other kind of mode in the shell?
<humblerodent> he already left, twa1296....hence my comment
<Bonez> what else can I do to my ubuntu system to make it bling
<humblerodent> :(
<stardrifter> i should probably explain the situation, basically writing a c# prog, and a password needs to be input, but i want to hide the characters that are typed
<SupaMum> humblerodent: do you have any magic spell to fix Gaim ?
<humblerodent> Bonez, install some really cool GTK themes that consume your memory!  BLING!
<twa1296> humlerodent yeah
<humblerodent> lol no, sorry
<Bonez> humblerodent, that's what I was thinking of... rofl. but I can't find any themes that I like :)
<humblerodent> lol
<SupaMum> does anyone on chanel know the spell to fix Gaim
<bsn_ua> hello everybody
* humblerodent is technically on Xubuntu
<Bonez> SupaMum, what is wrong with gaim?
<humblerodent> fairly lightweight compared to Gnome/KDE ^_^
<znh> SupaMum: try a different client. For instance your IRC client, you may like to try Bitlbee
<pdxSE> humblerodent: are you running KDE or Gnome?
<Bonez> actually speaking of Gaim, does anyone know how to make it so that it shows when your buddies "close the conversation window" when using the MSN protocol?
<SupaMum> Bonez: Gaim will not stay logged in since we upgraded to Dapper
<bsn_ua> i now it's not good but i will install windows xp on my laptopp again
<humblerodent> pdxSE: XFCE....that's what Xubuntu is all about :)
<twa1296> Bonez, mine seems to do so by default
<hangfire> stardrifter- I know there is a way to do that in C, but I cant remember it now, the only thing I can think of is putting backslashes in front of each letter
<bsn_ua> because ubuntu cannot do all things without bBUGS
<Bonez> twa1296, yeah mine used to but it hasnt been doing it lately for some strange reason, and i can't find any options to enable it
<humblerodent> Bonez, mine already does that
<twa1296> Bonez, do you have the Buddy State Notification plugin activated?
<humblerodent> well I ran a script and I need to restart X.  If I don't come back then my problem got fixed.  later guys :)
<stardrifter> hangfire: i don't think that would work since doesn't the input get printed then go to the c# stin?
<Bonez> twa1296, yes I do
<bsn_ua> does anybody have toshiba laptop?
<znh> bsn_ua: yes
<Bonez> bsn_ua, yes I do have a toshiba
<leftjustified> please excuse my linux-newb question, but what do I do with a bin file? make install etc?
<bsn_ua> i have some problems on my toshiba laptop
<househead> i do - tecra m5
<Bonez> leftjustified, sh ./filename.bin
<leftjustified> thanks Bonz
<SupaMum> znh: IRC works on Gaim ... I wonder why MSN doesn't
<leftjustified> Bonez*
<househead> bsn_ua> why you ask
<humblerodent> crap, didn't fix it
<humblerodent> :(
<Bonez> bsn_ua, what problems do u have?
<househead> MSN works on gaim for me in Linux, but the Windows ver doesn't for some reason
<humblerodent> does anyone else in here know why I might not be getting any sound in Xubuntu?
<bsn_ua> my fn keys does not work and card reader also doesn'twork
<househead> bsn_ua> apt-get install toshutils
<humblerodent> it detects my sound card fine.  I installed pretty much every package related to alsa.  the mixer looks good.
<bsn_ua> i know that i must to recompile my kernel
<Bonez> bsn_ua, sorry i've never actually tried to get either of those working... hehe maybe someone else can help
<labreche> Hi,
<humblerodent> but I don't hear a thing.
<Bonez> househead, thanks for the tip, ill try that on mine :)
<SupaMum> humblerodent: turn up your speakers
<SupaMum> ;-)
<humblerodent> lol
<bsn_ua> can you give me a link to ubuntu-toshiba ao linux-toshiba community?
<humblerodent> we're even now SupaMum :-P
<labreche> does anoyone know how os soft that make html pages(just for make a demo, code generation isn't necessary)?
<SupaMum> humblerodent: lmao ...
<Madpilot> bsn_ua, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - there are a number of Toshiba laptops there. which model do you have?
<humblerodent> labreche, I don't get how to make html pages without making html code
<SupaMum> thanks for your help Guru's ... better go do something else to tame the kiddies ...
<bsn_ua> sattelite a105
<spazzz_> Wow
<Bonez> SupaMum,  good luck
<spazzz_> Coincidence... I walk in and people are talking about TOshiba's...
<labreche>  humblerodent: i just want to make a demo,  something like an image,
<Bonez> this channel has a LOT of idler's :)
<spazzz_> I'm on a toshiba, Can I help maybe?
<SupaMum> bones: thanks .. i might try uninstalling and starting Gaim again after I check their MSN accounts in windoze
<Bonez> SupaMum, no worries. hopefully eventually you'll be able to remove that dreaded windoze partition eventually :)
<Madpilot> bsn_ua, looks like there's a bunch of Toshiba sattelite models on that page - have a look
<spazzz_> I was hoping someone could help me with SAMBA try as I might I can never get it to work properly.  I was hoping they had this fixed for dapper
<Bonez> spazzz_, i am also having config problems with samba, what issues are you having?
<spazzz_> Bonez: Well there is some improve ment.  In Breazy it never would even see the workgroup
<bsn_ua> i can't turn on my cardreader on my tosgiba laptop
<spazzz_>  Bonez: Now it does but when I try to access it it says it can't access the contents of the folder.  Perhaps they've been recently deleted
<santa99> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Bonez> spazzz_, i have shared my /home/user folder via samba but whenever anyone else tries to access it (from a windows machine) it prompts for user/pass, even though i have added that user/pass onto my system and given samba permission to use it it still wont work
<infeld> eh
<bsn_ua> i can't turn on my cardreader on my toshiba laptop
<Bonez> bsn_ua, did you try toshutils ?
<spazzz_> Bonez: Ahh I've had that as well and never could fix it.  I'm trying to access files from my main machine from my Toshiba Lappy
<bhundven> hello. I've been running ubuntu for a little while, but debian much longer before that. I've gone off and installed xgl & compiz, but the problem I'm having is part of my own bad habbit. I sometimes hit backspace while I'm holding down shift. and it kills the x server. what has set this key binding and where can I remove it? It doesn't happen with just x is running.
<humblerodent> fixed it....for some reason my speaker WAS in the onboard crap xD....I don't know why :-P
<humblerodent> thanks, l8r :)
<spazzz_> bsn_ua: Is this an onboard reader?  If so I don't think I can help.  My laptop is actualy pretty old
<Bonez> spazzz_, yeah well in my house we have a win2003 server which is a domain controller, plus 2 other windows xp pc's... i'm the only linux nut in the house, and they are all whining about not being able to access my pr0n, so im trying to get samba working. rofl :)
<househead> bhundven> search ubuntuforums.org, there is something in the big compiz / xgl threads
<bhundven> man. it's anoying...
<spazzz_> Bones: Heh... I wish I could help.  Samba support is one of the big reasons I can never switch to Linux fully
<househead> Bonez> what is the problem?
<Bonez> spazzz_, i have fully switched, they can wait. i'll figure out samba eventually :)
<bsn_ua> Bonez il just trying to install them
<fuoco> anyone installed ubuntu on powerpc ? the image is bigger than 700 MB and can't be burned...
<santa99> someone knows why the first !multimedia links doesn't work
<Bonez> househead, whenever others try to access my samba shares, they get prompted for a user/pass, even when they enter it correctly it just denies access
<spazzz_> It never fails they claim to have it work seamlessly and flawlessly and I always spend hours tearing my hair up before giving up and going back to Windows in frustratron
<bsn_ua> Bonez: hmmm// they ar installed
<Bonez> bsn_ua, let me know how you go, im just doing the same on my toshiba m40 now
<santa99> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<househead> Bonez> have you done an "smbpasswd -a user" for each user who needs access?
<netzmeister> when i try to connect (tcp) to my ubuntu server the connection establishment needs very long.
<bsn_ua> Bonez have you any IM to speak p2p
<netzmeister> Reverse Lookup Problem??
<bsn_ua> icq or jabber
<Bonez> househead, yes as far as I know, I followed a guide. let me just retry that now and see what my outcome is. brb
<househead> Bonez>assuming you are using a tdb backend
<bsn_ua> how can i use toshutils?
<netzmeister> How can i disable the Reverse Lookup for any ethx??
<bhundven> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217847&highlight=shift+backspace
<bhundven> thanks househead
<Bonez> bsn_ua, yes bonez@westnet.com.au MSN
<Bonez> househead, I just tried that but it still does not work
<Bonez> househead, it shows up on windows as User: BONEZPC\mark
<Bonez> mark is the username and bonezpc is the name of my PC
<Bonez> mark's computer is joined to a domain
<spazzz_> GWAR... There is no reason for this not to work
<spazzz_> The share is there
<Bonez> whenever i put in the password it just does not work
<spazzz_> It sees the computer because its the only one online besides the laptop.
<househead> Bonez>hmm. Samba is easy on ubuntu if you leave the default setup on the whole
<spazzz_> Why can't it open the folder
<Bonez> househead, yes i followed a guide, from ubuntuforums, but i still can't figure it out :(
<househead> Bonez>Make sure all machines are in same workgroup etc.
<Bonez> househead, the problem is, all the windows machines are joined to a Win2003 DOMAIN and my linux machien is not part of that domain
<househead> Bonez>You need to make it a domain member then
* bhundven is a bonehead
<bsn_ua> please who have toshiba laptops and want to speak enter join #ubuntu-toshiba and let's talk
<bhundven> I had my keyboard setup for macintosh :(
<Bonez> househead, how hard is it to join an ubuntu machine to a windows domain? :P
<goo> I am having some trouble with tomcat5 on dapper. I need to disable the Security Manager. How do I do that?
<bsn_ua> please who have toshiba laptops and want to speak enter join #ubuntu-toshiba and let's talk
<larry123> hi, i am using firefox on Ubuntu, VAIO laptop, widescreen, NVIDIA video card, how do i change brightness of the screen ? another problem - step by step instruction how to configure dual monitor in KDE desktop (kubuntu) and/or GNOME thank you
<Madpilot> bsn_ua, this channel isn't that busy - there's no need to create random Ubuntu channels...
<ttyfscker> lol
<ttyfscker> larry123:: the dual screen part is a feature of your ur nvidia driver and xorg.conf
<spazzz_> Househead: If your still here could you maybe see if you could tell me why my Samba is being fussy?
<spazzz_> I click on Network Servers
<househead> spazzz_> come to #ubuntu-toshiba, bit quieter!
<ttyfscker> spazzz_:: its b/c linux hates windows haha
<larry123> bhundven: you mean there is no choice, but edit xorg.conf manually ? any example for geoforceGo cards ?
<spazzz_> househead: ok
<larry123> sorry, ttyfscker
<bhundven> when in rome. do as the romans do.
<AlexC> Hey,
<larry123> ttyfscker: you mean there is no choice, but edit xorg.conf manually ? any example for geoforceGo cards ?
<AlexC> Is there a GUI MySQL application?
<bhundven> when in linux. learn to use the console and get your hands dirty
<zoredache> AlexC: yes
<AlexC> zoredache, do you know it's name?
<zoredache> gimme a second, I am looking up the url for you
<netzmeister> when i try to connect (tcp) to my ubuntu server the connection establishment needs very long.
<bhundven> larry123: just because you put someone's name before your text, doesn't mean the rest of us don't see it ;)
<ttyfscker> larry123:: as far as i know the xorg.conf settings for the nvidia driver are for all GeForce series cards..   as far as the editing it by hand. thats the only way i know of.. there might be a gui app out there somewhere.. not sure
<larry123> ttyfscker: any example of working with dual monitor xorg.conf ? i tried to change things and lost X11
<bhundven> man.. now I know why I sayed in console environments. My mouse is on the fritz
<zoredache> AlexC there are 2 applications the 'mysql administrator', and the 'mysql query browser'  I am not sure if they are available as ubuntu packages... (http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/)
<ttyfscker> are you wanting to use twinview or clone?
<bhundven> stupid laser mouse anyways
<AlexC> zoredache, thanks =)
<ttyfscker> well nevermind i didnt mean that
<ttyfscker> twinview is clone... do you want twinview or an expanded desktop ?
* bhundven rolls out the old skewl ball mouse *winks* With chord middle :-D
<VR_> is it possible to specify in which workspace a program is to be run? through command line.
<larry123> ...and another question - how do i restart X11  in Ubuntu ?
<zoredache> AlexC: Just checked the ubuntu packages are (mysql-admin mysql-query-browser)
<ttyfscker> larry123::  ctrl alt backspace restarts it
<VR_> larry123: ctrl+alt+backspace
<bhundven> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<AlexC> zoredache, thanks - but I needed it for Windows. I use the MySQL Query browser on Ubuntu but forgot what it was called
<larry123> thanks
<netzmeister> larry123:  Power Off ;-)
<bhundven> haha
<netzmeister> :-)
<zoredache> ah, okdokey then
<ttyfscker> bhundven:: how do you know he's not using kdm?
<ironfroggy> with a simple sftp command, what happens that gives me "Request for subsystem 'sftp' failed on channel 0"?
<ttyfscker> :P
<larry123> any ideas regarding brightness ?
<bsn_ua> please who have toshiba laptops and want to speak enter join #ubuntu-toshiba and let's talk
<RedGhost> anyone here know XML by chance?
<ironfroggy> all authentication and such has gone smoothly.
<bhundven> no one in their right mind uses kde. I would never get anything done... it's too pretty
<bhundven> ;)
<netzmeister> ttyfscker:  #(k)ubuntu
<netzmeister> wrong channel ;-)
<bhundven> I like gnustep better ;)
<zoredache> I know a little RedGhost, why?
<bhundven> eh
<ttyfscker> larry123::  im not familiar with vaios but i have a dell laptop all i have to do with it is hit the Fn + up arrow   and it adjusts brighter.. and Fn + down adjusts it dimmer
<RedGhost> zoredache: http://pastebin.ca/94433 if you could help me out id appreciate it
<larry123> i have these keys too, but they do not work in Ubuntu
<netzmeister> Can i disable Reverse Lookup for any TCP connection to my server??
<ttyfscker> netzmeister:: thats not true.. this chan is for all flavors of ubuntu as long as its stable ones..
<netzmeister> ttyfscker:  kk
<RedGhost> flavours*
<RedGhost> o:
<netzmeister> hrhr
<ttyfscker> ty RedGhost
<ttyfscker> haha
<netzmeister> any answers to my question?
<RedGhost> :D
<RedGhost> when i see american english i want to rant
<RedGhost> and i have to hold back
<zoredache> netzmeister, I don't know of any single location to disable that... usually you have to do it app by app
<bhundven> netzmeister: like for ping it would be: ping -n  192.168.42.7
<netzmeister> RedGhost:  Thats not american english. Thats Google-Translator German->English ;-)
<RedGhost> hehe :P
<netzmeister> ;-)
<bhundven> or tcpdump would also be -n: tcpdump -n
<netzmeister> bhundven:  okay i try
* bhundven <3 tcpdump
<stiv2k> is there any way to make ubuntu ignore certain keystrokes?
<stiv2k> my print-scrn key sometimes gets stuck on this laptop
<stiv2k> and out of nowhere 20x "save screenshot" windows come up
<stiv2k> and it causes it to lag and freeze up
<NiLz> how come the clock on my breezy box ALWAYS gets offsync?
<ttyfscker> stiv2k:: i think xkbset will do that
<NiLz> i have to sync it manually in gnome daily
<NiLz> and the offsync is like 3 mins or smth
<stiv2k> ttyfscker: k, can i run it from the console
<stiv2k> or does it only run in x
<NiLz> maybe a bogus server in some config?
<IseeIsee> how can I create a link to a file in another drive ?
<ttyfscker> stiv2k:: yes thats how it is ran.  i dont know much about its usage though
<spades> stiv2k try using xmodmap to make it like a virtual f15 key that does nothing?
<ttyfscker> lol
<stiv2k> spades: i could try that
<spades> keycode 111 = F19  or something, ymmv, use xev to grab the keycode incase its not 111 on your map
<ttyfscker> nevermind spades i thought you was trying to get him to make it where it switched to the next virtual terminal..  too late here
<stiv2k> spades: can i run that from the console?
<stiv2k> if i run X, i get bombarded by the goddamn save screenshot windows
<spades> stiv2k i personally have that key bound to scrot and irun multiple f keys for my multimedia keys, stick it in .Xmodmap and xmodmap -v .Xmodmap it, verbose so you see if it errors
<IseeIsee> how can I create a shortcut link to a file in another drive ?
<stiv2k> eh
<stiv2k> i'll have to boot into ubuntu, spades
<stiv2k> i wont be able to remember this
<stiv2k> heh
* stiv2k uses the ubuntu livecd
<spades> write it down, just 2 lines, keycode 111 = F19 and xmodmap .Xmodmap :P
<stiv2k> i dont know if its cause of this problem, or some other problem but ubuntu likes to lockup sometimes
<spades> im using this under xfce, so i guess with gnome ymmv
<stiv2k> for no reason
<bhundven> or you can just remember to read 'man xmodmap
<bhundven> '
<stiv2k> and i cant even reboot this laptop without killing the power
<stiv2k> the power button stops functioning along w/ the keyboard entirely
<stiv2k> any known issues?
<ironfroggy> is "Request for subsystem 'sftp' failed on channel 0" an indication of a client or server error?
<Enverex> If I wanted all users to have read/write access on a windows partition, would the mount options "umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000" be fine?
<fuoco> anyone installed ubuntu on powerpc ? the image is bigger than 700 MB and can't be burned...
<netzmeister> Yes baby... "skip-name-resolve" in my.cnf solve the problem.. I love it.. ;-)
<zoredache> actually I tried installing ubunto ont he powerpc, I got the iso burned but I had other problems
<netzmeister> zoredache:  Thx, app by app is the right way..
<bhundven> Enverex: check out 'man mount' when you type / in man it will start searching for what you type in. search for: Mount options for fat
<Enverex> bhundven, I've read it, it just doesn't explain them well though
<larry123> when i click Fn-F5/Fn-F6 (change brightness) on my VAIO - the system hangs, mouse, keyboard, everything
* Bergcube just reported his first bug in Malone.  :-)
<larry123> Fn-F5/6 does change the brightness after blink, but the system hangs
<bhundven> uid=1001,gid=1001
<bhundven> to set it to the first user made on ubuntu (on my computer it's bryan)
<bhundven> oh
<bhundven> 1000 is the first user and group
<bhundven> ;)
<bhundven> I should change my nick to offByOne
<Noia> larry123:  thats quite bad. Though most of my Fn buttons don't work, audio works fine but brightness is reversed..go figure
<Bergcube> larry123~  There has been some discussion about Vaios on the mailing list.  I haven't paid attention as I haven't got one.  Perhaps there's something useful there.  At least there will be people you can email.
<gleesond> whats the command to reconfigure X? is there some sort of script?
<larry123> Bergcube: link to the mailing list ?
<peippo> does ubuntu support nfsv4?
<larry123> Bergcube: official Ubuntu
<larry123> Bergcube: mailing list
<larry123> Bergcube:?
<bhundven> Enverex: ok. I should have read the question. yea. so setup a group call 'windows' and do gid=windows,umask=0000,dmask=0000,fmask=0000 ... then just add users you want to have access to the windows group.
<Bergcube> larry123~  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<larry123> Bergcubet: thank you
<twa1296> gleesond: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bergcube> larry123~  You're welcome.  Took me a few secs as I had to cut'n'paste the link...
<bhundven> Enverex: I would also consider the security risks of the mask, so try to minimize the exposure to anyone outside the windows group ;)
<gleesond> is there an easy way to change from KDM to GDM?
<bhundven> dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<Ashex> install gdm
<bhundven> after installing it ofcourse ;)
<Fuzzy76> Has anyone here tested the server cd install on a pentium 1? My install resets when the kernel is loaded. :(
<Ashex> and then /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<peippo> is the nfs server in ubuntu dapper version 4?
<drumline_> Looking for a program that will take firewall logs of blocked access attempts on ports and then apply firewall rules to deny all ports to a specific IP.  Is there anything like that already made?
<drumline_> Besides Portsentry...   Port Sentry sits as a daemon and I'd rather not run another daemon.
<croftyboy_31> can anyone help, i want to print pdf but scale/stretch it over 4 A4 pages it a large map everytime i try to print it , it just reduce down to A4 size unreadable
<croftyboy_31> I have adobe pdf reader installed as well as default XPDF as well
<Bergcube> croftyboy_31~  In other words, you want to rasterbate?
<croftyboy_31> what is that?
<Warbo> PDFs are vectors
<croftyboy_31> yeah its vectors map like
<Warbo> croftyboy_31: I suppose the easiest way would be to import it into OpenOffice
<Bergcube> croftyboy_31~  Not sure, but maybe this can help: http://holloway.co.nz/book/18/
<Warbo> croftyboy_31: But you may have to go through some extra steps, like maybe use Inkscape to keep it as a vector or something,
<croftyboy_31> I not got the new version of openoffice that can import pdf , i have tried to export too postscript
<Bergcube> croftyboy_31~  Sorry.  Here is a better link: http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/
<drumline_> Anyone?   Knowledgable with portsentry?
<emil_> Hello
<martuxyy_13>  server irc.arrakis.es
<martuxyy_13> server irc.arrakis.es
<emil_> I've got a problem with totem
<emil_> It says: "Cannot contact the soundservers"
<emil_> I allready reinstalled, but same problem.
<Warbo> Bergcube: Wow, it "rasterises" your images. Surely that is the opposite thing that you should do for making posters?
<soletenerete>  /server irc.arrakis.es
<soletenerete> uhy
<martuxyy_13> server irc.arrakis.es
<Bergcube> Warbo~  I guess that depends on size.  On the last Gathering they made one that was more than 1000 sheets of A4 paper.  Looked in fact great.
<croftyboy_31> is there a way of convert the pdf into vector image format , that openoffice can import
<Warbo> emil_: Does sound work in other stuff?
<Warbo> croftyboy_31: I think autotrace converts vectors
<emil_> Warbo: I don't have programs with sound
<Warbo> !info autotrace
<ubotu> autotrace: bitmap to vector graphics converter. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.31.1-11 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Warbo> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<croftyboy_31> why can i not get xpdf to span the vector picture over a number of pages , it seems like it A2/A3 szie
<Warbo> croftyboy_31: I don't think XPDF is very feature-full. Maybe Evince is better?
<emil_> Warbo: My sound even doesn't work on other programs, but yesterday it worked
<Warbo> emil_: Is this just gstreamer-based (like totem, rhythmbox, etc.) or everything, including XMMS, login sounds, etc.
<emil_> everything
<croftyboy_31> i think i will give up on linux and go and do it on windows 2000 with pdf , i am sure i have done this more simple on windows
<Warbo> croftyboy_31: Good luck
<croftyboy_31> thx
<croftyboy_31> thx 4 all  your help warbo n others
<emil_> Warbo: Yesterday it worked, i installed some codecs, they worked, but now i don't have sound at all
<Warbo> emil_: Did you have to set up the sound before, or was it automatic?
<emil_> Warbo:  Automatic
<Warbo> emil_: OK, try "alsamixer" in a terminal
<emil_> ok
<emil_> Warbo: Surround is off and Center is off, LFE is off, LINE is off
<emil_> How do i turn them on
<Warbo> emil_: I think space enebles them. But you're not getting any errors about the hardware not being detected?
<samu2> Where can you change the locale for the system?
<samu2> The thing that changes what regexps consider \w to match
<Warbo> samu2: Maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<emil_> Warbo: he detects the hardware
<Warbo> emil_: Does the Gnome volume control work? Try double clicking on the volume applet in the panel
<emil_> Warbo: I changed some settings, and now Totem wokrs again and plays music well
<emil_> Warbo: Thank you very much
<Warbo> emil_: (I'm having sound problems myself right now, but that may be because I just pulled apart the cable)
<emil_> lol
<pawanagrawal> hi
<Warbo> hi
<pawan> how is ubuntu os
<Warbo> pawan: I like it. Easier to set up than Debian
<pawan> i have a fat32 file system
<pawan> can it be installed
<emil_> pawan: Ubuntu is fine, first I had debian, that sucks.
<Warbo> You will have o shrink the filesystem
<pawan> is it better than xp
<Warbo> pawan: That can be done on the install CD
<IseeIsee> what is a "Symbolic Link" if you right click on any file there is an option "Make Link"
<emil_> pawan: I think it's better than XP
<pawan> a freeware
<Warbo> pawan: I think it is, since it doesn't restrict you. It might be harder to do some more advanced stuff, but with enough work ANYTHING is possible
<Warbo> pawan: Ubuntu is not freeware
<pawan> open source
<Warbo> pawan: Exactly (well, I would say Free Software)
<pawan> so can it be installed on fat32
<Warbo> pawan: No, but it can be installed alongside FAT32
<pawan> how
<Warbo> pawan: And the installer can shrink FAT32 for you
<pawan> without destroying the data
<Warbo> pawan: Yes
<s_spiff> guys whats the best p2p client?
<Warbo> pawan: You should probably defrag it first
<s_spiff> as in anything like kazaa
<s_spiff> ?
<Joenin> sup
<rsteele> Hi
<Mongo2> Hello
<Tremitos> Hi
<Remorse_> hi
<Warbo> s_spiff: gtk-gnutella is really fast
<Warbo> s_spiff: mldonkey probably has more stuff available
<pawan> then
<Bergcube> pawan~  Let me suggest this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Jude> My mind must be at a blank; what's the command line program for making new users?
<Warbo> pawan: Just get an install CD, it is pretty self-explanitory
<Warbo> Jude: adduser I think (useradd doesn't set them up nicely)
<cobelloy> hi, anyone know why sound would be out while network is active?
<s_spiff> Warbo, thanks , will check both out
<brutopia> I downloaded kubuntu desktop cd and it booted like livecd to desktop
<Jude> Warbo: I tried about every permutation of "make", "add", "user", "usr"... I didn't try that one. -.-
<brutopia> can't I install kubuntu without loading it first from cd
<cobelloy> the speakers make a kind of clicking sound while the netwotrk is up
<cobelloy> but return to normal on reboot if network is disconnected
<Warbo> s_spiff: MLDonkey is run as a background process, and you connect to it with many different interfaces. Sancho is my favourite (I think sanchogui.sf.net)
<Warbo> brutopia: With the CD you will need the alternate disc to give you a text-based installer. The DVD can apparently do both
<s_spiff> Warbo, any of this available on apt/synaptic?
<Warbo> !info mldonkey-server
<ubotu> mldonkey-server: Door to the 'donkey' network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2900 kB, installed size 7960 kB
<Warbo> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1956 kB, installed size 6988 kB
<Warbo> !info mldonkey-gui
<ubotu> mldonkey-gui: Graphical frontend for mldonkey based on GTK. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3551 kB, installed size 8752 kB
<pawan> i want to install
<pawan> not to run the live cd
<Bergcube> pawan~  Drop by one eveing and I'll help you!  :-D
<Warbo> pawan: Then get the alternate CD
<pawan> which one
<pawan> i got 6.06
<Warbo> pawan: WHich type of computer do you have?
<pawan> amd seampron
<Warbo> pawan: Get the Ubuntu 6.06 386 alternate disc then
<pawan> the 64bit
<pawan> not the pc edition
<Warbo> pawan: You may want the amd64 one for 64bit, but crappy non-Free software only works on 32bit, so it is a bitch to set up on 64bit
<pawan> ok
<pawan> so i should run the intel
<pawan> x86 based setup
<drumline_> Run the AMD64
<Warbo> pawan: Yes. You may get a performance boost by switching the kernel to a k7 one after you install
<pawan> ok
<Warbo> pawan: It is up to you
<drumline_> if you have a 64bit processor, don't support older stuff.
<pawan> but what about my data
<drumline_> make another notch on the 64bit download and one less on the 32bit.
<Warbo> pawan: The installer lets you shrink FAT32 partitions to make some free space for Ubuntu. If you defrag it then more space will be available
<drumline_> eww.. nasty...
<drumline_> backup your FAT32 data...
<Warbo> Yes, but everyone always has a backup, right? :)
<DarkMageZ> no, some of us don't have the money to backup
* Jude stabs password protected smb to death.
<Warbo> Admittedly, I buy extra space to use as a backup, then fill it with junk :)
<DarkMageZ> thats what i do...
<DarkMageZ> so i can never afford to backup
<bigfoot1> can anybody help? VOIP softphone can't hear what i say into the mic. Except from Skype, VOIP SIP softphones don't hear what i say into my mic. When I call sip:500 ekiga net, which is the echo test, I can hear the lady's vice, but I cannot hear my own voice being played back (being echoed) back to me.  know that my headset is working fine, because the headset works fine in skype. his problem started only a few weeks ago. Before that, ekiga used t
<bigfoot1> work fine .  have also tried twinkle.
<drumline_> money to backup?   uh..   CD-ROM's can be used as a backup if done periodically.
<drumline_> cd's are a dime a piece
<drumline_> DVD's are better
<pawan> ok
<pawan> so i should back up
<drumline_> absolutely... especially because FAT32 is nasty.
<pawan> i have three os currently installed on my system
<twa1296> i want to shrink my ntfs and add the free space to ext3, what's the safest way to go about that?
<Warbo> Most of my stuff is just large downloads (LiveCDs, etc.), the only thing I need to backup is my own stuff like pictures and documents I have made, which I cannot download
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ikon> hi there guys!
<ikon> anyone knows what is /dev/wacom for?
<twa1296> Warbo: should i defrag ntfs first?
<XtortioN> Hello. Does any one know how to disable acx? when i blacklist it ubuntu crashes at startup.
<Bollinger> ikon /dev/wacom is for graphic tablets
<pawan> win xp
<pawan> win 98 se
<pawan> and w
<ikon> Bollinger: thanks
<pawan> win server 2003
<Warbo> bigfoot1: I think Skype mught use OSS, not ALSA, so that is why there is a difference. Try using a simple sound recorder, and if possible try Audacity (I think that uses OSS) and see if the problem can be narrowed down to this
<pawan> now i want to install
<pawan> ubunty
<pawan> ubuntu
<pawan> my file system in fat32
<pawan> tell me what to do
<Warbo> twa1296: I don't think it is needed, but it is always a good idea
<basvg> pawan: there is an excellent install howto on the wiki of ubuntu
<Warbo> pawan: You on the LiveCD at the moment?
<pawan> ok
<andy-> pawan: download ubuntu, burn it to cd, reboot pc with cd in cdrom.
<bigfoot1> Warbo:  thanks
<pawan> i have the live cd
<pawan> with me
<Warbo> pawan: Does it boot OK?
<XtortioN> Does any one know how to disable acx? when i blacklist it ubuntu crashes at startup.
<pawan> yes
<pawan>  it boots
<bigfoot1> if that's the case, can't the problem be solved by switching Ekiga from alsa to OSS?
<Warbo> pawan: Then there is a big icon on the desktop to install it :)
<andy-> pawan: double click 'Install' on desktop
<pawan> yes
<pawan> it clicked it
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Maybe. Personally I cannot get my headset microphone to work, but I can get standalone ones going
<bigfoot1> what are standalones?
<pawan> will i loose my data
<glinux212> Well I have problem with my squid, I does'nt block the access control I defined. Any Help?
<Warbo> bigfoot1: As in, sits by itself in a little stand
<bigfoot1> ah
<Warbo> pawan: No, but always make a backup just in case
<pawan> ok
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, I would like to install the application audacity, which I ve configured and compiled by ./configure && make. Do I get any problems when I will install it /usr/local ?
<pawan> can broadband be accessed using ubuntu
<Warbo> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<Warbo> pawan: Do you have a USB modem or an ethernet router?
<pawan> ethernet modem
<pawan> adsl
<Warbo> pawan: Then you will be fine
<m_0_r_0_n> Warbo, No I dont want audacity from the repository!!!!!!
<pawan> what is the procedure
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: OK, calm down :)
<XtortioN> !info Does any one know how to disable acx? when i blacklist it ubuntu crashes at startup.
<bigfoot1> oh, warbo. i can't change from ALSA to oss in ekiga
<ubotu> Package Does does not exist in dapper
<cappiz> javiolo did you compile from svn, or do you use the following fluxbox from ubuntu respetoriy?
<Warbo> pawan: You go in System>Administration>Networking and set up your ethernet connection. Usually set it to DHCP (so the router gives you an IP address)
<XtortioN> that stupid bot can answer my qustion lol
<XtortioN> can't
<pawan> ok
<XtortioN> **
<andy-> pawan: is this your first attempt at linux?
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: Installing stuff to /usr/local is usually fine. Make sure you use checkinstall though
<pawan> yes
<pawan> i am afraid
<Warbo> XtortioN: !info <packagename> gives info on an Ubuntu package
<andy-> pawan:  ubuntu was my first too, if u have at least SOME knowledge in windows, then ubuntu will be a breeze.
<glinux212> Well I have problem with my squid, I does'nt block the access control I defined. Any Help?
<Madpilot> XtortioN, asking the actual humans in this channel usually gets better results than randomly quizzing the bot...
<XtortioN> pawan: it will be hard but you have to be brave :) it will be worth it.
<m_0_r_0_n> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<pawan> i am software progarmmer
<andy-> pawan: just backup any information just in case.
<Warbo> pawan: Since you have multiple Windows installed you obviously know a little about partitioning and stuff
<pawan> yes
<andy-> pawan: then you should be ok, i found ubuntu to be the easiest, install is like 3 minutes, and everything works out of box execpt mp3 support which was just one file i had to install.
<Warbo> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<XtortioN> Madpilot, Warbo :p im aware of that i just thought i would give it a try LOL since know one knows my question.
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: Make sure you call the package something like "audacity-custom" or something, as "audacity" may get overwritten in an upgrade
<Warbo> XtortioN: Well I don't know what acx is :)
<twa1296> Warbo: gparted won't let me modify ntfs
<Warbo> twa1296: I was thinking it may give trouble with ext3, but NTFS usually works
<XtortioN> Warbo its a module for wireless driver
<m_0_r_0_n> Warbo, thanks for you advise
<twa1296> hmm
<XtortioN> I want to disable the module from loading
<Warbo> XtortioN: Well I know what the blacklist is, I now know what the module is, but I have no idea why the error is happening :(
<XtortioN> :(
<pawan> can we not play mp3 in ubuntu
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XtortioN> yes but its a pain in the butt to get it to work
<Madpilot> pawan, sure you can - see the URL that Warbo just beat me to posting :)
<Warbo> pawan: It's perfectly possible, just not enabled by default
<XtortioN> pawn yes but its a pain in the butt to get it to work
<pawan> there are restrictions
<Warbo> XtortioN: Really? What engine is that for? (Gstreamer, Xine, etc.)
<FeestBijtje> I'm opped in /5 channels. I've got the power about 0/887 users.
<XtortioN> Xine
<XtortioN> then you got to find packages and install them
<XtortioN> ;/
<Madpilot> FeestBijtje, and this matters in #ubuntu?
<Warbo> XtortioN: I thought Xine just worked for AVI, MP3, etc. Although that is probably since Xine has to be installed manually, and I always get the codecs at the same time :)
<bigfoot1> how do i change my audio capture settings? where are the multimedia settings ?
<FeestBijtje> Madpilot, whats up?
<FeestBijtje> WTF?
<FeestBijtje> was not mentioned to be in here
<pawan> how much time does it take
<pawan> to install ubuntu
<Warbo> pawan: Maybe half an hour
<FeestBijtje> I'm opped in /5 channels. I've got the power about 0/886 users.
<Ng> Warbo: installed manually? it's in the repositories
<XtortioN> xine gives you the capabilty to use codecs
<pawan> some say 3minutes
<FeestBijtje> script dousnt work properly :(
<Warbo> Ng: I mean it is not installed by default
<Ng> Warbo: ah :)
<santa99> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<andy-> hey does Bryce 3d work in linux?
<rysiek|pl> pawan: some say windows is a stable OS :P
<pawan> not it is not
<Warbo> andy-: Erm, blender? ( I REALLY hate Bryce :) )
<andy-> blender? hmm sudo apt-get install blender would work?
<Madpilot> FeestBijtje, um, you're only in two channels. And again, why does this matter on #ubuntu?
<Warbo> andy-: Yes, but Bender's interface is a little weird
<Warbo> Blender even
<bigfoot1> in System/Preferences/multimedia Systems Selector, when I press the "Test" key under Default Audio Plugin (while ALSA is the Plugin which is selected) I get an error message "- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for reading."
<bigfoot1> what's wrong?
<andy-> ok, downloading it now, gonna check it out.
<andy-> thx Warbo
<FeestBijtje> Madpilot, i am using this on evolution network but it display's here
<FeestBijtje> an whole diff network
<FeestBijtje> where i am operator
<CarinArr> hey, does anyone know what packages contains import and display?
<andy-> Warbo: whats 'yafray' ?
<Madpilot> FeestBijtje, so, why are you spamming this channel, anyway?
<CarinArr> yafray is a renderer
<FeestBijtje> Madpilot, its not my mention
<santa99> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andy-> aah, k, should probably get that too.
<Warbo> CarinArr: "display" as in the command line for viewing images? ImageMacick
<Warbo> Magick
<CarinArr> thanks warbo
<lakbu> hello
<Warbo> hi
<andy-> hi
<lakbu> my laptop has a ralink wireless card ... how can i install it ?
<Warbo> lakbu: Check if it is already detected, my RALink was
<Warbo> lakbu: System>Administration>Networking
<lakbu> how will i know that it was detected?
<Warbo> lakbu: It will appear as a device
<Warbo> lakbu: In that tool I mentioned
<ringard> i'm trying to install server edition 6.06 and the installer goes to a blue screen and hangs. any ideas?
<lakbu> yes..  it's there .. but when i activate it ... my system hang?
<Warbo> lakbu: Dammit, it screws my system too :) (well, it works fine, just hangs when I reboot)
<Chills> nyone knows a good snmp range scanner?
<lakbu> Warbo: hehe. now my X wont start anymore..
<lakbu> because of it.
<m_0_r_0_n> Warbo, Building Debian package... FAILED! by checkinstall. Message was: The package version "audacity" does notc ontain any digits. dpkg might not like that. I started checkinstall by "checkinstall -D --pkgname=MyAudacity"
<Chills> nyone knows a good snmp range scanner?
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: Give it a version of "1" or something
<m_0_r_0_n> ok
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: If you are not giving it any dependencies then the version doesn't matter, but it must contain a number
<airzer0> hi everyone
<angel> do any one know the name of channel ubuntu PL?
<Warbo> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<angel> thx
<airzer0> why is ubuntu better than windows
<m_0_r_0_n> Warbo, Building Debian package...OK, Installing Debian package...OK, Erasing temporary files...OK, Writing backup package...OK, Deleting temp dir...OK :-)
<Warbo> airzer0: Because it lets you do what you want, not what corporations want
<airzer0> is it hard to switch
<Warbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<LoRez> Warning: `airzer0' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<Warbo> airzer0: I found dumping Windows was easy (I dual booted for a while, but Widnows was hopelessly broken and couldn't play games or anything), but I was not brought up on Windows, so I switched TO Windows and found it easy to break away
<airzer0> n00b
<m_0_r_0_n> Warbo, installations was succesfull, but I cant find/start the program:  myaudacity: command not found
<pawan> yahoo booter
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: myaudacity is just the name of the package, the program name is still audacity
* zcat[1]  migrated from dos to linux. I don't think I could stand switching to windows now!!
<m_0_r_0_n> ok :-)
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: ls /usr/local/bin
* Warbo hates DOS with every ounce of his soul
<user-land> How can i configure a bluetooth password ?
<jcanalejo> hola
<jcanalejo> fgkfgkbknkgh,gfhoflhg.
<Warbo> user-land: I think it it bluez-passwd or something. Try using "ls /usr/bin/*blue*" to see the bluetooth commands
<jcanalejo> .n .b,m.hn,.n.n.hkmhfhhf
<Warbo> user-land: I must say that KDE's handling of bluetooth is far better than GNOME's
<user-land> thanks, Warbo, so Ubuntu has no GUI interface for bluetooth configuration ?
<airzer0> sry my key stuck
<Warbo> user-land: Install gnome-bluetooth
<fatlip> whats the best/easiest ftpd for ubuntu?
<Warbo> bluez-pin I think now I recall...
<Ng> fatlip: does it have to be an ftpd? ssh includes something called sftp which is much more secure and very easy to set up if  you just want regular user access and not things like anonymous access
<Bergcube> fatlip~  I am very satisfied with vsftpd.  And it took all of 5 minutes to configure as I wanted it.
<user-land> i understand. Warbo, Kubuntu 6.06 once installed did not boot on my system. If i install kubuntu-desktop now, is there a risk that i will have to reinstall Ubuntu ?
<fatlip> yeah it doesnt matter what kind.. just setting it up for a quick fxp
<thomas> hi, generating a key using gpg took a much of time, because /dev/random produces very low random data even moving the mouse or typing on the keyboard
<Warbo> user-land: I wouldn't think so, but kubuntu-desktop installs A LOT of stuff. I make do with Konqueror to do my OBEX file transfers, and I think I set up the PIN with bluez-pin (I think you have to put it in the config file somewhere in /etc)
<thomas> but on a pure debian system it produces much more random
<Awesome-o2000> I am unable to get sound working in quake 3 and enemy territory - I beg for assistance here
<Awesome-o2000> Ive googled and tried different solutions but nothing seems to be working
<Awesome-o2000> never mind
<Awesome-o2000> got it
<Awesome-o2000> thanks for the distro
<airzer0> what about vesta
<fatlip> Bergcube: wheres the config located for vsftpd?
* Warbo has vowed never to touch Vista, for fear of becoming DRM infected
<airzer0> im excited
<airzer0> i have aids
<airzer0> so does my computer
<adam_> how can i exicuted terminal commands on ubuntu startup?
<Warbo> airzer0: That's not really funny
<Ng> adam_: as your user or as root?
<Bergcube> fatlip~  Erm.  You got me there.  Not stored in brain.  Let me check and reply in 3-4 minutes.
<Warbo> adam_: Put a script in /etc/init.d
<fatlip> thanks :)
<adam_> user
<Warbo> adam_: System>Preferences>sesscion
<airzer0> i have diabeatis
<Ng> Warbo: in dapper we have /etc/rc.local for random root commands at startup, way easier than dumping a script in /etc/init.d and symlinking it to rc2.d
<adam_> Warbo: thanx
<Ng> airzer0: please stay on topic or be quiet
<burzum> hi
<airzer0> my bad
<burzum> my usb mouse stopped working while using ubunto everyt else still works, any idea how to get it back working without rebooting?
<s_spif> Warbo, this sancho gui, how did you install it? there is not .deb [ sorry noob here ] 
<airzer0> what is the topic
<Ng> airzer0: ubuntu support
<airzer0> sry
<Ng> I highly doubt that
<airzer0> drank to much
<Warbo> Ng: I thought I looked for an rc.local a while ago. What way does Fedora use, cos I tried that first
<Warbo> s_spif: I got an RPM and used alien
<Warbo> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Konstable> hello.  just installed ubuntu.  I'm trying to start GAIM, it pops up for a short while but then disappears without a trace.
<osfameron> anyone using Smart with ubuntu instead of/as well as  apt-get ?
<s_spif> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<s_spif> lol
<adam_> Warbo: were do i type the command?
<Ng> Konstable: try running "gaim" from a terminal, see if it produces an error
<s_spif> Warbo, no problems with it na?
<airzer0> i just installed windows but know i want ubuntu
<Warbo> osfameron: I thought it was an attempt to unify package managers, but when I found out that it isn't I lost interest
<Bergcube> fatlip~  It is in /etc/vsftpd.conf  You might get a little more help reading http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<fatlip> thanks :)
<osfameron> Warbo: I'm using right now as I'm checking out SLED 10 as an alternative to Dapper :-)
<Bergcube> fatlip~  ou're welcome.
<osfameron> and SUSE's package management is teh sux
<osfameron> so everyone uses smart :D
<snoops> when I boot ubuntu I find that gnome-panel often dies and refuses to load properly - I have to keep killing services and eventually it does.. not fun :(
<Warbo> s_spif: Sancho is not really a system-critical application, so alien should be OK, it works for me (but the files are in /opt, which made me create a little script to launch it
<user-land> kubuntu-desktop is now installing some 400MB of additional software.
<Awesome-o2000> how do I change the order ALSA sets my cards up in?
<Konstable> Ng: It says Gaim segfaulted.  Not much other detail.
<s_spif> Warbo, apart from this sacho..i downloaded the browser Flock [ in its beta for linux ] , i got a .tar.gz. Extracted it to the desktop in a files Flock, now how do i install the damn thing?
<Warbo> adam_: The tab on the right, add a new entry
<Warbo> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ng> Konstable: has it been working before or is this the first time you've started it?
<Konstable> Ng: this is the first time I've started Ubuntu itself. So yeah, first time for Gaim also.
<adam_> warbo, do the commands get exicuted in order like 1 after the other?
<user-land> Warbo, are you getting something in return for your excellent support work here ?
<eugman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18509 What do I need to install?
<Warbo> adam_: I'm not sure. I think there used to be an order, but it has somehow disappeared
<Ng> Konstable: hmm, that's not such a good sign. I guess the first thing to do would be to fire up synaptic, search for the gaim package and tell it to reinstall it. if it still fails, remove the .gaim directory in your home directory, if that still doesn't work you might want to consider running memtest86+ for a few hours
<eugman> Warbo gets a tingly feeling inside.
<Warbo> user-land: I am getting a warm, happy glow
<s_spif> user-land, lol, noone gets anything. Everything is done free of cost.
<IseeIsee> I have 3 PC A,B,C  PC B has 2 Ethernet cards & has Ubuntu on it, PC B receives internet from A, I want to make C receive internet from B, how can I do that. When I run windows on PC B, I made a "Bridge" between the 2 Ethernet cards and was able to forward internet to C
<user-land> Warbo, isn't that frustrating ?
<twa1296> yes, Warbo, thank you, you've helped me out many times :)
<airzer0> ubuntuordie
<adam_> Warbo, coz if they dont its gonna f*** my compuetr
<Bergcube> Warbo~  That's good if you're in a woman,but bad if you're in the jungle.  (Stolen from "Good morning VietNam"...)
<eugman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18509
<Warbo> user-land: Getting a happy glow? Well, it can attract moths at night...
<user-land> :-)
<Ng> adam_: you could always put the commands in the right order in a script and call that script from the sessions configuration
<Konstable> Ng: Thanks I'll try that
<adam_> Warbo, im new 2 ubuntu so i dont know how 2 do that
<user-land> if i disappear for hours now my conversion to KDE did not work out :-)
<Warbo> IseeIsee: Get firestarter and set up IP masquerading I think
<s_spiff> hey anyone uses ipmsg for talking to ppl on lan?
<s_spiff> !ipmsg
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipmsg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> IseeIsee: If the other machines are Windows use Samba on top
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: you can bridge with bridge utils - or just vanilla route, or nat - world of opporunity
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: where are the bridge util ?
<Warbo> user-land: I use GNOME, but I use Konqueror for Bluetooth
* frogzoo wishes for a faster dpkg -S ...
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: bridge-utils
* Bergcube wishes for a faster X, for almost every possible value of X.
<s_spiff> Warbo, i installed mldonkey, but i didnt select the 'start at startup' option..now how do i get it running and set its options?
<adam_> i have a wireless pci adapter but i cant install it with out writing heaps of shit in the terminal and it works 4 5min and then my computer freeze
<snoops> how do I remove folders in gconf-editor?
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: and from where will I access this package ?
<user-land> Why do you use gnome, Warbo ?
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: think you can figure that one out on your own ;)
<Warbo> s_spiff: make a folder somewhere and run "mlnet". I use /var/lib/mldonkey and use "sudo mlnet" (don't worry, it is not run as root, it becomes the user "mldonkey")
<airzer0> hi i found it
<s_spiff> ok
<airzer0> thks
<Warbo> user-land: I like the look of it. Not so much the new shiny themes, so I reverted to a matte XFCE theme and E16 as the window manager
<Ng> Bergcube: check you have the best graphics card drivers installed and that DMA is enabled on your hard disk. other than that, more RAM can often help make a machine faster
<eugman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18509
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: please man, I'm not very happy with the way Ubuntu places things, you always have to do a google search to find out where are the things :P
<Ng> eugman: you need to install libgtk2.0-dev
<eugman> Ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<user-land> I see, Warbo. For me who constantly has to struggle to get functionality from my PC, i am missing KDE.
<airzer0> do you ubuntu
<adam_> can sombody help me install my wireless pci adapter
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@rrcs-67-52-37-209.west.biz.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<Ng> eugman: and libgnomevfs2-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<eugman> Oh yeah I need devs for compiling.
<Warbo> user-land: Whatever floats your boat
<eugman> thanks
<user-land> see you :-)
<airzer0> hi cool
<Bergcube> Ng~  Now THAT was a case of really flopped attempt at humor on my part.  My computer is very fast and works almost perfect.  STILL I wish for faster everything.  More speed more fun.  Just look at what's happened the last 10 years and project that 10 years forward...  Speed good.  :-D
<Warbo> Bergcube: How many CELL blades are you getting for christmas? :)
<TheCool> I was wondering if someone could give me a hand with ndiswrapper. I've installed the driver for my wireless card, but when I modprobe ndiswrapper, it attaches to my usbcore. The wireless card is a minipci.
<Ng> Bergcube: idle comments to #ubuntu-offtopic then please ;)
<Bergcube> Warbo~  Knowing my family:  None.  :-|
<airzer0> hi andy
<babo> http://pastebin.ca/94559 ... everytime it finds an $EMAIL in $PREVIOUS, and everytime it adds the email to previous ... ?
<babo> how is that possible ... ?
<stefg> !wireless > adam_
<void^> TheCool: doesn't matter
<airzer0> howdy doody
<TheCool> void^: Why not, cause I'm not getting a wlan0.
<sspy> Is anybody of ubuntu admins here ???
<void^> TheCool: perhaps you haven't installed the correct windows driver
<airzer0> www.windows.com
<Madpilot> sspy, admins of which part of the project?
<TheCool> void^: Yep I have, I've had four distros on this laptop and have used the same driver. So far only Ubuntu has had problems.
<TheCool> ndiswrapper -l says that everything is happy.
<void^> TheCool: perhaps another (broken) driver is active for your card
<sspy> <Madpilot>  I ordered Ubuntu free CD's and i have a qustion. Is it absolytely free ?
<Ng> airzer0: seriously, be sensible or be quiet
<gnomefreak> sspy: yes
<airzer0> sry
<Madpilot> sspy, yes, it's absolutely free
<sspy> thx
<airzer0> ;{
<garface> it takes a few weeks tho:)
<user-land> thank you, Warbo, KDE is working here too now :-)
<eugman> config.status: error: cannot find input file: graphics/Makefile.in
<user-land> i am just astonished that i still have the same gnome panel ...
<TheCool> void^: Well, Ubuntu loads like 30 modules (according to lsmod)
<sspy> one more question: CD's will be delivered to my house or i must go to the post office ?
<garface> they go to your house
<sspy> it's cool. thx
<garface> or what ever adress you set in
<Madpilot> sspy, that depends on your postal service
<garface> sspy, took a while for me
<garface> r
<snoops> how do I remove folders in gconf-editor? Anyone know?
<garface> mt. but it was worth it :)
<gnomefreak> snoops: rm
<Sonderblade> is ubuntu etch ready to be used yet?
<Sonderblade> tested
<gnomefreak> Sonderblade: not really
<Sonderblade> does it compile?
<gnomefreak> Sonderblade: its not ready for public testing
<snoops> gnomefreak err gconf-editor has no terminal to enter rm
<babo> http://pastebin.ca/94559 ... everytime it finds an $EMAIL in $PREVIOUS, and everytime it adds the email to previous ... ?
<tzfardea> hey, i have some problem, im using ubuntu 6.06 and sometimes the mouse pointer is just moving to a randomaly point every second so i cant control it
<Bergcube> tzfardea~  Is it an optical mouse, or one with a all underneath?
<Bergcube> +b
<s_spiff> anyone knows any ip messenger for linux? i tried xipmsg, but its nothing like the windows version
<Ng> snoops: I think he means you start a terminal from the ubuntu menus and remove the folder in question from ~/.gconf
<tzfardea> Bergcube, optical
<gnomefreak> yep ;)
<gnomefreak> sorry still sleeping here
<Dimitris> I installed ubuntu and during installation i chose not to mount the DellUtility partition that comes with my laptop but it still shows in My Computer.  Also there is a double entry for /  partition(one as Filesystem and one as Root Volume).  I think its a known bug.
<TheCool> Gad, I'll just go back to gentoo, it actually works.
<Bergcube> tzfardea~  I have experienced that if the surface the mouse is on is too blank or glary my mouse does the same.  Also if I happen to lift the mouse slightly instead of keeping it down.
<Bizzeh> hey, where can i find out what version of the RT2500 drivers ubuntu (amd64) use?
<airzer0> hi how are you today
<munzir> Hi, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9 says add remove programs should contain opera but it's not! What am I missing?
<tzfardea> Bergcube, ok thanks
<stefg> repos
<airzer0> ru bout it bout it>?
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> munzir: it doesnt unles syou add the opera repo but itws just as easy as going to opera.com downloading it than running sudo dpkg -i opera<tab>
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> If I build and install linux 2.6.17 I'll need to rebuild fglrx and restricted modules, right ?
<stefg> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<stefg> !info opera9
<ubotu> Package opera9 does not exist in dapper
<cmug> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (dapper), package size 310 kB, installed size 940 kB
<gnomefreak> stefg: opera isnt in the repos
<munzir> gnomefreak: ok I will download form opera site but that page needs to be fixed I guess. thx
<stefg> ohhh.... forgot that i have an easysource generated sources.list
<pawan> yahoo booter
<airzer0> do you drink yeager?
<mp3guy> hi, my friend needs some help with his ubuntu installation, is there anyway I can do a remote desktop kinda thing and control his ubuntu from mine? Is there a HOWTO anywhere?
<frogzoo> IseeIsee:  don't use google to search - use synaptic or 'apt-cache search'
<ranDomized> mp3guy, tel him to lauch vino and use vncviewer
<munzir> mp3guy: may be you need vnc
<pawan> is ubuntu a good os
<mp3guy> ranDomized, is it as easy as that?
<Pupeno> mp3guy: yes, there's vnc but I don't know what is the most friendly vnc client/server in gnome, you are running gnome, right ?
<ranDomized> mp3guy, well you my encounter some firewall ...
<airzer0> no pawn
<pawan> why
<ranDomized> mp3guy, vnc server in gnome is called vino
<Bizzeh> pawan: how long is a piece of string?
<airzer0> windows is better
<pawan> so we should not shift to ubuntu
<Gorlist> Morning
<airzer0> check this out  www.ubuntu.org
<Gorlist> Does Ubuntu come with a local host for websites?
<Bergcube> pawan~  I am an IT consultant with more than 20 years experience.  I would say that Ubuntu is without doubt the best desktop OS I've ever used.
<Bizzeh> i would have to partly agree with Bergcube
<airzer0> ubutuordie
<Bizzeh> Ubuntu is without doubt the best LINUX BASED desktop OS
<Ng> !ops
<pawan> ok
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<munzir> ranDomized: I just tried this vino and it's saying "Users can view your desktop using this command: vncviewer localhost:0"
<airzer0> i concur
* rob looks
<gnomefreak> Ng: ?
<Pupeno> Gorlist: if you mean a web server that you can run on your computer, there are various. The most popular being apache. Ubuntu doesn't install it by default, but you can install it easily with aptitude or synaptic.
<Bizzeh> so anyway
<Bizzeh> where can i find out what version of the RT2500 drivers ubuntu (amd64) use?
<munzir> ranDomized: shouldn't it report the ip? is it really port 0?
<Madpilot> airzer0, drop it, or leave. Last warning.
<Ng> gnomefreak: /lastlog airzer0
<Bergcube> pawan~  But I guess it must be said that I think all desktop computers suck inherently.  Real computers have their own rooms and personell like me to take care of them.  I never trust a computer I can lift on my own.
<Konstable> newbie question: how do I check my ubuntu version?
<ranDomized> munzir, it's listening on 127.0.0.1
<ranDomized> munzir, default vnc port is 5900
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> Konstable: lsb_release -a
<ranDomized> munzir, you should be able to tell it to listen to remote interface
<Ng> ta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Phlosten> anyone know if shipit has an email address?
<Konstable> frogzoo: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-130-45-125.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<s_spiff> brb
<larry123>  how to add a command to the init sequence before GDM comes up ? thanks
<lz1gjd> hi, how do i convert an mp3 ogg file to wma ?
<simira> (edgy k1 on laptop) my sd-card didn't autumount when I inserted it; what can I do to mount it? /what kind of device should it appear as?)
<FriedCPU> anybody know of a repo that has this: libgl1-mesa 6.5.1-Oubuntu5, Compiz is wanting it, but I only have 6.4.1, cant find it anywhere :/
<stefg> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<amf> usually /dev/sda
<simira> amf: it didn't even show up in /dev, then
<munzir> ranDomized: ok I did vino-preferences and enable it and close. now vncviewer localhost:0 says unable to connect to vnc server and netstat shows no port related to vino open
<rubikcube> 'lo
<ranDomized> munzir, restart vino
<frogzoo> is it known yet what the big pieces are going to be in edgy to convince users to upgrade?
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: you got a sec?
<snoops> are they trying to convince users to upgrade at all frogzoo?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, sure - PM me if you want
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<munzir> ranDomized: how?
<simira> (edgy k1 on laptop) my sd-card didn't autumount when I inserted it; what can I do find it? (It's not in /dev)
<frogzoo> snoops: no, wouldn't encourage anyone to upgrade to a beta - I mean for when it's eventually released
<rubikcube> any gimp/gtk+ ubuntu maintainer around here for a probably ubuntu specific gimp bug?
<ranDomized> munzir,i have just looked, you cant tell it to listen somewhere else but localhost
<airzer0> hi how are you
<Bizzeh> where can i find out what version of the RT2500 drivers ubuntu (amd64) use?
<munzir> ranDomized: ok I want it to listen to localhost only how?
<snoops> frogzoo so did I.. I didn't think they were going to try and convince users to upgrade - it's really for the people wanting to try out new stuff.. and I'm hoping xgl/compiz - so more people get to see how amazingly awesome it is
<frogzoo> Bizzeh: check /var/log/messages or dpkg -S on the kernel module
<ranDomized> munzir, what's the point ?
<Corporal_Dirge> Is there any way to see shared windows folders?
<Bizzeh> frogzoo: i dont have ubuntu installed ATM
<munzir> ranDomized: I don't have a vino binary only vino-preferences and it didn't start
<frogzoo> Bizzeh: it's not a crime...
<simira> (edgy k1 on laptop) my sd-card didn't autumount when I inserted it; what can I do find it? (It's not in /dev)
<Bizzeh> frogzoo: so, how can i find out what it uses, without having it installed
<s_spiff> Warbo, i installed mldonkey, but with it i also installed the mldonkey-gui
<Dimitris> Corporal_Dirge: Samba
<heatxsink> simira:  I get the same problem
<s_spiff> now i tried removing the ml-donkey gui , which was removed successfully
<Corporal_Dirge> nm, I found it. Thanks though.
<s_spiff>  but when i tried removing ml-donkey i got this error : E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<heatxsink> simira:  fdisk -l
<frogzoo> Bizzeh: -> packages.ubuntu.com ???
<s_spiff> Warbo, what to do?
<simira> heatxsink: is that supposed to produce something?
<PanicFo> if you are logged in via ssh.. how can you retrieve a file?
<simira> heatxsink: any suggestiong?
<PanicFo> from the remote machine to your own?
<s_spiff> Warbo, now its not letting me install/unintall anything via synaptic.. it gives the same error
<frogzoo> PanicFo: scp
<amf> sd card.....  Mine is /dev/sdb1
<ranDomized> munzir, /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<simira> amf: mine is not in /dev at all
<ranDomized> munzir, or restart your gnome-session
<s_spiff> any1 help?
<Bizzeh> frogzoo: found it, thanks :)
<frogzoo> Bizzeh: cool
<amf> wow ur right.  It isn't listed  but that's what mine mounts to
<s_spiff> gnomefreak u there?
<freevo> i have speed problem with usb2 HD that is connected thru USB2 PCI carD . Can i tweak something to get faster read  speed on it
<munzir> ranDomized: thx a lot it worked now but it was not obvious that the binary is on the lib directory and not on the path
<s_spiff> can some1 help me with the crazy error!
<ukuser> hi I am a new user of linux (ubuntu) and am currently running the latest 6.06 but have a slight problem during startup where the screen resolution is not correct. is there a way to force a certain resolution for the startup process
<ranDomized> munzir, i know, dpkg --L vino is your friend
<munzir> ranDomized: it's very nice. now I tried it and it allow remote access not just from localhost
<ranDomized> munzir, be a bit careful though
<freevo> !fixres > ukuser
<mp3guy> ranDomized, how on earth do I get vino/vncviewer working?
<IseeIsee> I just installed "bridge-utils" from where can I access it now ?
<s_spiff> ranDomized, can u help me with mldonkey?
<Konstable> completely lost here. in the Synaptic Package Manager it tells me I have one broken pacakge - ubuntu-desktop.  when i mark it for reinstall i get the error:
<Konstable> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-arphic-bkai00mp_2.10-6_all.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic/bkai00mp.ttf')
<ukuser> thanks freevo
<munzir> mp3guy: do /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<ukuser> will look now
<ranDomized> mp3guy, install vino on the remote machine and xvncviewer on the client machine
<mp3guy> munzir, says its already running
<ranDomized> mp3guy, on remoet machine, launch /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<kbrooks> QUESTION :p
<ranDomized> on client, run vncviewer ip_of_remote_machine
<TheCool> void^: I just wanted to let you know, the problem was the ndiswrapper on the base install is messed up. I downloaded a newer version and built and installed it and everything works fine.
<ranDomized> s_spiff, nope
<s_spiff> :(
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: dpkg -L bridge-utils
<ukuser> freevo, my screen resolution is detected correctly and is great in X but during startup my screen switches off cause it can only display a high reolution
<kbrooks> how do i enable numlock when the login screen pops up
<void^> TheCool: ah. i never use distro-supplied ndiswrapper :] 
<frogzoo> !fixres > ukuser
<TheCool> void^: I'm not used to using a very binary heavy distro. I'm used to gentoo.
<mp3guy> ranDomized, do I need to forward ports?
<freevo> ukuser, i am not following what you are tyring to say .
<ranDomized> mp3guy, yep, on router on remote machine's side
<TheCool> void^: But I have a client that wants to setup 5 workstations and I'm eval'ing easy to use/maintain desktop distros.
<ranDomized> mp3guy, tcp 5900
<ranDomized> mp3guy, or better, use ssh tunnel
<s_spiff> does anyone have experience with mldonkey?
<ranDomized> mp3guy,  it'll be crypted, auth'ed and you wont hav a vnc server listening in the wild
<maatttt> hey people!
* maatttt waves
<ranDomized> plop maatttt
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: can I have a pastebin here, I wanna show you something
<Boglizk> Hiya
<Bergcube> freevo~  I have seen something of the same as ukuser, even if t wasn't a problem for me.  I set the resolution in X lower than it defaulted to.  After that the login screen kept on using the high resolution.  So they can have one each.
<maatttt> what's a neat way to send an email via a shell script ?
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I do hardware discovery in ubuntu?
<Led_Zeppelin> also, how do I configure X11?
<ranDomized> maatttt, echo plop | mail -s subject toto@plop.fr
<maatttt> thank mate
<Bergcube> freevo~  ah, he's left...
<ranDomized> maatttt, given you get a properly configured mta on your machine
<Led_Zeppelin> can someone please help me configure X11 in Ubuntu?
<fortran01> Led_Zeppelin: you can configure using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fortran01> if you are using the xorg server
<maatttt> yeah yeah, exim / mailman.  I just want a weekly message to a list.
<Led_Zeppelin> fortran01: ok, first I need something to redetect my hardward for my laptop.
<IseeIsee> pastebin please ?
<brotakul> i'm new in ubuntu/linux and i fave a problem. i can't make all the harware sensors working with gdesklets for exemple and i mean the temperature and fan speed sensors. what am i doing wrong?
<fortran01> Led_Zeppelin: that's good for detecting hardware and reconfiguring resolution
<Led_Zeppelin> fortran01: is there dselect in ubuntu ?
<fortran01> Led_Zeppelin: no idea
<Led_Zeppelin> fortran01: is there a kudzu for it?
<Konstable> what do I do if the ubuntu-desktop package is broken, and when trying to reinstall it i get an error...
<Rambo3> Konstable, broken how you could try purge it and install it
<fortran01> Led_Zeppelin: i think there's no kudzu
<Konstable> Rambo3: I'm just completely new to Ubuntu, and pretty much linux in general.. How do I purge it?
<adam_> is there a program that i could download that can exicute terminal comands when ubuntu starts up?
<snoops> gconf-editor - is it possible to remove folders from within it? eg apps/panel/applets/applet0 ?
<ukuser> hi i have a screen resolution problem can any one help i have done everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> adam_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Bergcube> ukuser~  Is it a flatscreen?
<IseeIsee> while installing bridge-utils I get the following, please have a look
<IseeIsee> http://pastebin.4programmers.net/351
<ukuser> bergcube yes attached to a dell sx270, its fine in X but not after GRUB during boot
<fortran01> Led_Zeppelin: but im not really sure about the kudzu
<Rambo3> Konstable, its apt-get remove with purge flag , that will completly unstall stufff  . --purge  and like this: sudo  apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Konstable> Rambo3: Thanks, I'll try that
<Rambo3> your configs will be gone
<adam_> stefg, to use my wireless network card i need 2 execute a few commands b4 it will work propley but i hate doing it every time i start up ubuntu
<Bergcube> ukuser~   I have seen something of the same as you, even if t wasn't a problem for me.  I set the resolution in X lower than it defaulted to.  After that the login screen kept on using the high resolution.  So perhaps the login screen is in fact in a resolution too HIGH for your screen.......
<IseeIsee> someone see my problem please :)
<scheuri> there is a tool, that helps me installing stuff like codecs and fonts...what was it called again?
<scheuri> easyubuntu?
<No1Viking> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bergcube> scheuri~  EasyUbuntu
<ukuser> bergcube as soon as X starts all is great its just booting up the screen cannot display the resolution
<scheuri> Bergcube: is it in the repos? or where do I get it?
<stefg> adam_: so you want to run a script. this is the most essential thing in a linux system, so you dont need to download something to make it work.
<Bergcube> scheuri~  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<scheuri> Bergcube: thousand thanks
<adam_> stefg, i am new 2 ubuntu and i dont know how 2 do that, perhaps u could tell me
<larry123> i figured out how to change brightness on VGN-S460 and it is tricky, where i can publish the trick ? any wikipedia ?
<Bergcube> ukuser~  Hang on a minute.....
<stefg> adam_:  let me look for some literature for you to read, hold on
<wildman> IseeIsee, I don't see the problem. You just do as told
<ukuser> bergcube ok - thanks
<Rambo3> larry123, use forums and howto section
<IseeIsee> someone see my post above, I don't think its a big problem, some of you should know the solution to it
<wildman> IseeIsee, the only strange thing is that java docs are needed for that package?
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<IseeIsee> wildman: if I press Enter the same error appears and if I press "No" the bridge-utils is not correctly installed
<wildman> IseeIsee, maybe you left that java doc pkg 'bad' configured somehow from one of your previous installs, that's all
<wildman> No aborts, as the info says
<cataract> Can anyone here recommend me a 802.11g (capable of WPA2) PCMCIA card that works with current (K)Ubuntu releases?
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: methinks you need to enable automatic updates to stop this kind of shenanigans
<wildman> IseeIsee, the same error appears because you don't do as told?
<Ng> cataract: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Konstable> Rambo3: Didn't work. Errors during unpack in second part.
<stefg> adam_: http://rute.2038bug.com/node10.html.gz
<RedGhost> how do you login with root in GNOME, like being root in the gnome DE
<IseeIsee> widlman: yes when I was installing JDK the same error appeared at that time
<cataract> Ng. Thanks dude!
<Awesome-o2000> everything works well.
<wildman> IseeIsee, that is: download those zip files and put them in /tmp owned by root...
<Ng> !root > RedGhost
<cataract> Ng: Thanks dude!
<wildman> IseeIsee, I could install jdk here w/o pbs at all (dapper x86_64)
<RedGhost> not sudo su
<wildman> IseeIsee, Sun's JDK 1.5
<RedGhost> but root in gnome enviroment
<Bergcube> ukuser~  In /boot/grub/menu.lst my current boot invocation is /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=0x323   The "vga=0x323" sets the text-mode terminal resolution.  Perhaps you should read up on that.  And DO NOT mess with this file unless you feel you know what you're doing.
<noiesmo> hey all everytime I reboot my laptop it wants to preform maintenance. I give root password and drops to shell but then if I try and run fsck it warns about damage whats the go or do i run another command??
<wildman> IseeIsee, check the advice of the other users above regarding apt-get update and enabling automatic updates plz
<frogzoo> wildman: IseeIsee with 128 updates to run simultaneously, it's not that surprising it's having difficulties
<adam_> stefg, thanx mate ur a gun
<wildman> IseeIsee, good luck
<Ng> RedGhost: to do that you would have to log in as root, and to do that you'd need to enable the root account. to do that you'd need to read the page I just had ubotu message you
<RedGhost> alright ;D
<wildman> frogzoo, why java doc pkgs are not pulled from the same sources as the jdk then?
<munzir> gnomefreak: I just found it won't install on my amd64! what a pity that I need to install a chroot system to have it working
<stefg> adam_: and dont foregt to read the thing about !init to put everything in the proper place
<wildman> frogzoo, why is he being asked to download it from Sun? can't jdk doc be distributed alongside the jdk?
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: I did update and I get the following: There is some problem at the end
<tristan_> Do you know any software that can record as a movie what occurs on the screen?
<IseeIsee> http://pastebin.4programmers.net/352
<dsas> tristan_: istanbulcan do that
<Rambo3> Konstable, more info about error
<dsas> tristan_: sorry, "istanbul"
<adam_> stefg, thanx
<Konstable> Rambo3: (Reading database ... 55822 files and directories currently installed.)
<Konstable> Unpacking ttf-arphic-bkai00mp (from .../ttf-arphic-bkai00mp_2.10-6_all.deb) ...
<Konstable> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Konstable> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-arphic-bkai00mp_2.10-6_all.deb (--unpack):
<Konstable>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic/bkai00mp.ttf')
<Konstable> Selecting previously deselected package ubuntu-desktop.
<Rambo3> Konstable, i forgot "sudo" apt-get install there
<Konstable> Unpacking ubuntu-desktop (from .../ubuntu-desktop_0.80_amd64.deb) ...
<dsas> !paste > Konstable
<Konstable> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Konstable>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-arphic-bkai00mp_2.10-6_all.deb
<Konstable> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dsas> Konstable: STOP
<dsas> !paste > Konstable
<Konstable> Rambo3: I did use sudo
<Konstable> dsas: sorry.
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: like it says, you have duplicate definitions of the same repos
<dsas> Konstable: s'ok. This is how you learn these things :)
<IseeIsee> yeah I fixed that, now its not saying I have
<Bergcube> ukuser~  Have you gone MIA?
<Rambo3> Konstable, sudo apt-get -f install
<IseeIsee> but the same error on bridge-utils
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: but the same error on bridge-utils
<Konstable> Rambo3: same error in the end
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: well, have you installed the java docs?
<RedGhost> i already enabled login was root from login screen a while ago
<Adsum> When compiling blender 2.42 where should i put it? By default scons does a few folders in my home folder where it puts all the files and thats not really what i would like
<RedGhost> and im logged in with it
<RedGhost> it still says im not the owner in gnome
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: I already have them in a separate folder, I don't want to install them
<darth_gimp> I was asked if Ubuntu could be used to run a Video Store. Any idea of any software for that application, or how to find it?
<Rambo3> Konstable, weard sudo dpkg --install --force /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-arphic-bkai00mp_2.10-6_all.deb . and thats the last idea i got you ll have to ask someone else couse i dont know more
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: ok, so remove the package
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: which package ?
<Ng> Konstable: if what Rambo3 just suggested doesn't work, delete that ttf-arphic .deb file and run the apt-get command again
<dsas> tristan_: or there's byanz. Or if you know the right pipeline you can do it direct from gstreamer
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: the java docs package - to stop apt complaining
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: but I never installed the docs package
<random_h> dsas, where do you find byanz ?
<Konstable> Ng: Still the same
<larry123> utility to bind key combinations on laptop , like Fn-F5 ?
<dsas> random_h: it's in universe
<random_h> dsas, ok thx
<darth_gimp> I was asked if Ubuntu could be used to run a Video Store. Any idea of any software for that application, or how to find it?
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: I just have them as a zip file in a separate drive
<Konstable> Rambo3: Actually I think a problem with your syntax, I got dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `/var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-arphic-bkai00mp_2.10-6_all.deb
<kbrooks> darth_gimp: What is a video store?
<darth_gimp> Where people come to rent DVD movies or Games
<frogzoo> darth_gimp: IseeIsee 'sudo dpkg --purge sun-java5-doc'
<frogzoo> soz darth_gimp
<kbrooks> darth_gimp: and thhey do this... "online"?
<brotakul> i'm new in ubuntu/linux and i fave a problem. i can't make all the harware sensors working with gdesklets for exemple and i mean the temperature and fan speed sensors. what am i doing wrong?
<darth_gimp> in a store setting.. physical place...
<darth_gimp> Like Blockbuster Video
<frogzoo> brotakul: nothing dude - sensors are broken atm - temp is the only sensor that works for me
<brotakul> ok. thanks.
<frogzoo> darth_gimp: that's fairly specialised s/w - doubt you'll find anything open source
<darth_gimp> ok.
<frogzoo> darth_gimp: but with LAMP, anything's possible
<darth_gimp> There are windows/dos based ones.. but this owner is interested in Ubuntu
<darth_gimp> LAMP?
<simira> ok, I try again...
<frogzoo> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<simira> (edgy k1 on laptop) my sd-card didn't autumount when I inserted it; what can I do find it? (It's not in /dev)
<noiesmo> darth_gimp, you could use online store with lamp (apache mysql php) and run it local network only thered still be some work in adjusting a free commerce php app
<sidkortu> someone can tell me how can i install monodevelop?
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: what is the command you mentioned gonna do ?
<darth_gimp> hmm
<dsas> darth_gimp: You could maybe run an existing video store application through wine
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: man dpkg
<stefg> simira: edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<darth_gimp> I forgot about wine.. how stable is it?
<frogzoo> gtg
<IseeIsee> it says its not installed cannot remove
<dsas> sidkortu: What do you need to know?
<sidkortu> what packages shoul i dwnload
<dsas> darth_gimp: it varies depending on the application you're trying to run.
<dsas> sidkortu: the "monodevelop" package.
<darth_gimp> dsas, can wine run Photoshop?
<dsas> sidkortu: if you need unit testing or additional language support then install the others
<darth_gimp> if not, there's always dual boot...
<sidkortu> dsas: ok, thnx
<dsas> sidkortu: installing monodoc may be useful too
<sidkortu> ok
<darth_gimp> I'll see what I can find on Synaptic about a video rental program.
<darth_gimp> and Wine
<darth_gimp> Thanks guys
<dsas> darth_gimp: I'm not sure - I've never used wine, I think they list applications that work on their website somewhere
<Pupeno_> Is there a recomended way to build/install a new linux (that is, the kernel) on Ubuntu ?
<bahadirt> hello guys
<brutopia> Pupeno_: you want to update your kernel?
<bahadirt> I am trying to config spamassassin on postfix
<darth_gimp> Anyone going to look into the Official Ubuntu Book? Or is it worth it?
<bahadirt> but it never marks messages with ***spam*** subject
<Pupeno_> brutopia: I *need* to update Linux (kernel).
<bahadirt> what can be wrong ?
<gnomefreak> darth_gimp: please talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darth_gimp> thanks
<FriedCPU> !info libgl1-mesa
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In repository main, is extra. Version 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 488 kB
<brutopia> Pupeno_: you can use apt like apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-xxx
<CappO> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my dell laptop p3 500MHz, yesterday i tried one time, and when the install finished, to screen was all messed up, couldn't do anything, what can be the problem causing this ?
<Pupeno_> brutopia: my kernel is not packaged for dapper, that's why I talked about building. I need 2.6.17
<Bergcube> darth_gimp~  Regarding the video store app....  There was something suited for that in the latest issue of LinuxFormat.  (LFX82)  At least according to the one writing the article.  Unfortunately I don't have time to refind it in my copy now.
<alex_> Anyone with an ATI card successfully play ut2003?
<FriedCPU> anybody know where to grab libgl1-mesa 6.5.1-Oubuntu5, compiz-vanilla wants it, it wont accept 6.4.1-Oubuntu8 :/
<brutopia> Pupeno_: download building tools with apt-get install kernel-package ncurses-dev fakeroot wget bzip2
<fjereca> totyykfkyuf
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to use grabKeyboard on tightvnc?
<brutopia> then unpack source, configure it and execute make-kpkg kernel_image
<brutopia> configure can be done with make menuconfig, make config or make xconfig
<fjereca> hola
<fjereca> dastfufcjfyjcg
<Pupeno_> brutopia: should I build vanilla sources with edgy config ? vanilla sources with dapper config and --config oldconfig or edgy packages (modifing the dependencies so I can install them).
<brutopia> you end up with .deb package of your new kernel which you can install with dpkg -i kernel.deb
<brutopia> Pupeno_: just copy your current kernel's config from /boot and run make oldconfig for it
<user-land> now KDE GDM does not let me login anymore ... i give username and password, the screen goes black and the login screen comes up again and again ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<brutopia> it copies old settings to new and asks settings for new options
<Pupeno_> brutopia: vanilla then ?
<brutopia> Pupeno_: it's your decision
<Corporal_Dirge> Damnit, grabKeyboard is an "Xt" option, but googleing that returns too many irrelivant choices.
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know about Xt options?
<alex_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168524.html I'm having the same error as this guy
<alex_> Notice how he's using fglrx and the backtrace points to the wrong DRI driver?
<alex_> same thing here...
<brotakul> have somebody managed to emulate cs 1.6 under ubuntu 6.06 dapper with wine? half-life works but i can't switch to counter strike from mods. thanks.
<alex_> brotakul works like a champ with cedega
<alex_> Nogimics:S works ok too
<alex_> ergh counterstrike:source
<s_spiff> guys i have a .tar.gz file. how o i install it? it is gIPMSG, something like IP messenger of windows
<brotakul> nogimics is an emulator? i'm linux rookie :P
<crogue5> www/cedega.org
<crogue5> www.cedega.org
<dsas> could someone remind me how to get my freenode password if i've forgotten it?
<brotakul> lol, it's not free :D
<crogue5> $5 a month, it's so worth it
<Corporal_Dirge> So, nobody knows about X resource handling?
<dj_baggio> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<s_spiff> can someone check out gipmsg and tell me how to install it?
<isheep> anyone here that World Of Warcraft got running under ubuntu?
<bahadirt> if I send spamlike mail to myself from same i.p., does spamassassin filter that ?
<bahadirt> or it is whitelist
<m_0_r_0_n> For compiling a program, I need wxWidgets 2.6.x release. What package does include wxWidget?
<s_spiff> guys need help in installing gipmsg ..
<jrib> s_spiff: xipmsg happens to be in universe which may be similar
<jrib> !compile > s_spiff
<jrib> s_spiff: I sent you compile instructions too in case you really really want gipmsg
<s_spiff> ko thanks jrib
<stefg> !info libwxgtk2.6-dev > m_0_r_0_n
<ubotu> libwxgtk2.6-dev: wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ development). In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 144 kB
<s_spiff> jrib, have u tried it?
<jrib> s_spiff: no
<s_spiff> jrib, i tired xipmsg, but sucks, no options, nothing. just plain send and recieve msg.
<jrib> s_spiff: oh
<[1] Shane> hey all
<GTX> How do I monitor the bandwidth on my server of a certain port? I have mrtg installed but have no Idea how to make it monitor a certain port/
<s_spiff> jrib, jrib the make command gives this error : make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<jrib> s_spiff: ok let me download the source, can you link me?
<s_spiff> oops that was the error of make install
<s_spiff>  the make error is make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Moof> anyone here a RAID geek?
<tam> hi all, i done an apt-get install apache2 but i needed to remove it and i done an apt-get remove --purge apache2 and now when i reinstall my /etc/apache2 dir is not there anymore...any help?
<s_spiff> jrib, yeah http://sourceforge.net/projects/gipmsg/
<chamo> hello
<stefg> tam: --purge say just that...
<stefg> *says
<jonttu87> any idea how to check all md5 files recursively?
<tam> stefg: yeah, but when i re-install i kinda expect it to be there again tho'
<shunyata> Hi did anyone install Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire 5560 (core duo) ?
<jonttu87> find * | grep *md5 gets the files for me but how to check them too? :)
<chamo> I have troubles with AMD64bits and ubuntu. after login the mouse freeze.
<jrib> tam: did you do any manual deleting in addition to that purge?  You want to reinstall apache2-common probably
<chamo> and the computer freeze as well
<shunyata> I have problem with ACPI and my acer 5560
<tam> jrib: that'll be it...heh cheers
<GTX> How do I monitor the bandwidth on my server of a certain port? I have mrtg installed but have no Idea how to make it monitor a certain port
<vook> chamo, is the computer completely frozen?  Can you ctrl-alt-f1 to the terminal?
<stefg> !raid > Moof
<Corporal_Dirge> Is X resources that rare?
<santa99> hi guys
<Spy> hey if i have php4 and php5 installed how will apache know which version 2 use?
<santa99> how can i add nautilus a adress line
<Moof> stefg: yeah, no use for my problem. specifically, I cant' seem to get ubuntu to see my radi device during bootup
<santa99> like the adress line in the konquerer
<Corporal_Dirge> Test test, nobody has said anything to me in a few hours. Can anyone see my typing?
<stefg> Moof: hardware or software raid?
<santa99> Corporal_Dirge:  yeah can see you
<Moof> this is software raid 5
<vook> Corporal_Dirge, nope
<jrib> Spy: the one you enable, though I'm not sure what it would do if you enable both
<Moof> /dev/md0 doesnt' exist
<Moof> and is root for my setup
<Corporal_Dirge> ok. Just feeling ignored.
<santa99> Corporal_Dirge:  writing
<chamo> vook: completly frozen
<santa99> Corporal_Dirge:  do you know how I can add nautilus a adress line like there is in the konquerer
<stefg> Moof: that's always annoying... get non-raid /boot partition and save yourself trouble
<darth_gimp> How might I add Mplayer to my PATH ?
<Spy> jrib , would that be in the apache config files?
<jrib> santa99: press ctrl-l, you can make it permanent in preferences
<Moof> I have a non-raid /boot partition
<santa99> jrib: thx
<Corporal_Dirge> I've been trying to use the grabKeyboard resource.
<Moof> I've doen this by the book using the ubuntu installer
<chamo> it's weird cause it's only just after login. If I wait the computer dont freeze on login screen. and in recovery mode it works fine. it must be something with Kernel-Nvidia version.
<vook> chamo, try ctrl-alt-backspace ???
<Corporal_Dirge> santa99, I don't use konquerer.
<chamo> vook: dont work either
<jrib> Spy: yes, but you should use the a2enmod and a2dismod commands instead of manually editing
<santa99> Corporal_Dirge:  ok
<darth_gimp> How might I add Mplayer to my PATH ?
<s_spif_> jrib, sorry got disconnected.. did you check it out?
<jrib> darth_gimp: install it from the repositories, it is in multiverse
<GTX> How do I monitor the bandwidth on my server of a certain port? I have mrtg installed but have no Idea how to make it monitor a certain port
<chamo> Im wondering what is causing the freeze....
<jrib> s_spif_: yes, did ./configure complete without errors?
<darth_gimp> jrib, I have it installed from Synaptic.
<Moof> stefg: is it possible that the standard udev doesn't load raid partitions? or that I don't have enough information in my /boot to create it?
<s_spif_> yes
<jrib> darth_gimp: type 'which mplayer', what does it say?
<jrib> s_spif_: make as well?
<vook> chamo, hmm, I'm on amd64, nvidia too. hmm.  I'm still using 2.6.15-25 though, 2.6.15-26 caused issues with my nvidia driver.
<s_spif_> no
<s_spif_>  make gives a error
<darth_gimp> jrib, in Term?
<jrib> darth_gimp: yes
<jrib> s_spif_: did you install build-essential and all the dependencies for gipmsg?
<s_spif_> jrib, configure also giving error
<darth_gimp> jrib, /usr/bin/mplayer
<chamo> aah
<jrib> darth_gimp: mplayer is in your path :)
<s_spif_> jrib, configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<chamo> I need to check this.
<darth_gimp> ok strange.
<chamo> rebooting in safe mode
<stefg> Moof: i'd check both scenarios... and make sure all raid partitions are of type 'FD'
<Spy> hey jrib the thing is that i cant find a mysql extension for php4 in the synaptic packet manager
<darth_gimp> jrib, how do I confirm its version?
<chamo> I got 2.6.15-26 (amd64-generic) and 2.6.15-23 installed only.
<jrib> darth_gimp: mplayer -version
<Moof> ok
<jrib> Spy: yeah, install build-essential
<jrib> s_spif_: yeah, install build-essential
<vook> anyone know what my options are at boot for "hdc=blahblah" ??  I'm having "hal failed to load" issues at gnome startup, and some ubuntu forums say I should put "hcd=cdrom" in menu.lst, but I'm wondering if that's my only choice, it's a dvd-writer.
<Moof> how does the ubuntu installer deal with RAID? am I looking at just md, or do I need to wrry abotu LVM too?
<jrib> Spy: (that wasn't for you, sorry)
<stefg> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<darth_gimp> jrib, thanks
<Moof> stefg: I take it that I need ot think in terms of LVM, then
<chamo> !amd
<ubotu> I know nothing about amd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<s_spif_> jrib, ok.. checking that out
<Spy> jrib: Thanks for your time, I'll sort it out later or i'll re-install ubuntu server distro so that lamp is pre-installed and working
<jrib> Spy: have you been to the lamp wiki page?
<jrib> !lamp > Spy
<Moof> stefg: thanks
<stefg> Moof never bothered to install ubuntu directly to a raid array, so i don't know if raid in ubuntu implies the use of lvm
<chamo> vook: what should I exactly install ?
<bahadirt> hello
<jrib> Spy: php4-mysql seems to be in universe, so be sure you have enabled that repository, the wiki goes into how to do this
<brotakul> i succesfuly installed frostwire from a how-to tutorial but it refuses to run. it doesn't say anything, just doesn't start even after reboot. do i need anything else to install to make frostwire work?
<bahadirt> anyone to help with clamav
<bahadirt> ?_
<jrib> brotakul: did you try to run it from the command line?
<brotakul> from run
<DjDarkman> hey can anyone help me to track down performance issues?
<sid> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Corporal_Dirge> Does anyone know how to invoke X resources with applications?
<s_spif_> jrib, i installed build-essential, but on doin the confighure ..i got this error : configure: error: libtool configure failed
<mwe> bahadirt: for scanning the mail on your mail server?
<jrib> brotakul: try typing 'frostwire' in applications > accessories > terminal and see if you get any useful output
<bahadirt> mwe : yes. I installed spamassassin and clamav but not sure they both work
<Corporal_Dirge> ...
<bahadirt> neither spam mails are filtered nor virusguard seems to be active
<brotakul> it says i don't have a valid JRE. but i already installed java
<mwe> bahadirt: are you running a mail server?
<bahadirt> yes. postfix
<brotakul> and i don't have sound on youtube.com. is the same problem?
<jrib> brotakul: what does 'java -version' say?
<[Nige] > hi all
<jrib> brotakul: different, that's flash, I'll send you a link to the restricted formats wiki for that
<GroMeZ> hi
<[Nige] > I am wanting to build a pxe server
<jrib> !flash > brotakul
<[Nige] > any suggestions where to start looking?
<Warbo> brotakul: Try "java -jar /usr/lib/frostwire/frostwire.jar" or whatever the filename is
<brotakul> ok.
<mwe> bahadirt: I'm trying to make sure you know it's for scanning at mail servers. however you will probably have to read the documentation as it's not a one liner
<vook> chamo, eh.  Hmm, well, I'll just tell you this.  Uncomment all the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list (except src, unless you want to wait a long time on updates).  Then, do a dist-upgrade and see what happens.   Just don't log in to gdm.  go to the terminal and /etc/init.d/gdm stop.  then do a apt-get dist-upgrade.  Who knows, maybe things will work afterwards.  Gotta go, batteries about to die.
<s_spif_> jrib, still getting errors
<Corporal_Dirge> If anyone knows anything about X... nm I give up
<s_spif_>  :(
<brotakul> it says java ver 1.4.2
<brotakul> so it already is installed, right?
<Corporal_Dirge> 1.4.2 is old
<GroMeZ> yesterday, i helped a friend to install Ubuntu, everything was working fine until Synaptic ask him to reboot. He does and now, he can't run his system, it blocks on "/dev/hda5 : clean, 86344/977280 files, 599689/1953897 blocks... ok". Any ideas ?
<Warbo> brotakul: Looks like it
<bahadirt> mwe: I know. I sent spamlike emails to myself from same IP and spamassassin did not filter
<bahadirt> maybe due to considering my IP as whitelist automatically
<Warbo> brotakul: Try "sudo dpkg -l j2re1.4"
<Warbo> oops
<bahadirt> and now I am not sure clamav is active or not
<Warbo> "sudo dpkg -l | grep j2re1.4"
<mwe> bahadirt: I don't think it is unless you configured postfix to use it
<jrib> brotakul: run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and make sure sun's is selected
<jrib> s_spif_: yes, one sec
<Pupeno_> GroMeZ: try selecting an old kernel from grub.
<s_spif_> jrib, np
<MrWizard> anybody with experience in the network connections in Ubuntu 6.06 ???? i have a problem
<GroMeZ> Pupeno_, i said him to do this, but doesn't work :(
<Corporal_Dirge> brotakul, do you want Suns newest java?
<brotakul> dunno? helps?
<Corporal_Dirge> Yes
<Corporal_Dirge> It's 1.5+
<brotakul> there are 3 java alternatives. withc?
<MrWizard> anybody with experience in the network connections in Ubuntu 6.06 ???? i have a problem
<Pupeno_> I don't know then.
<Warbo> brotakul: The command I said checks if you have the older java package (1.4)
<Corporal_Dirge> Sun IS java
<Spy> hey jrib, php4 is not availabe to install using apt-get install BUT according to the wiki lamp the package is in the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) main repository. Where can i add this repos?
<Corporal_Dirge> the rest are imitators
<jrib> !repos > Spy
<bimberi> MrWizard: it's better just to ask.  If someone can help they'll answer
<MrWizard> ok
<Warbo> brotakul: Keep gcj installed though, cos I think some apps need it (gcj is the GNU Java, which doesn't work as well as Sun Java)
<brotakul> ok
<bimberi> (phew, only a small one)
<MrWizard> I have recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 and afterward I have up-dated it. After restart I observed that the network connection was not working any more. At the beginig it worked as I up-dated it and navigatet the web.
<MrWizard> Now it still doesn`t work!
<brotakul> witch should i keep?       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<brotakul>  +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<brotakul> *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<MrWizard> I tried to set the dhcp and allow it to take an dynamic ip
<MrWizard> but int doesn`t work
<Warbo> brotakul: Dunno the top one, probably keep it. Keep the other two
<MrWizard> i have also entered them manualy but still no results!
<MrWizard> Anybody? Any idea?
<Warbo> brotakul: try installing the galternatives package (GUI for alternatives, lets you pick the default)
<MrWizard> I have recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 and afterward I have up-dated it. After restart I observed that the network connection was not working any more. At the beginig it worked as I up-dated it and navigatet the web.
<MrWizard> I tried to set the dhcp and allow it to take an dynamic ip
<Spy> thanks jrib, that did the trick
<MrWizard> i have also entered them manualy but still no results!
<Warbo> !repeat
<gregg__> MrWizard: dns/gateway are set correctly?
<MrWizard> yes
<MrWizard> as I have noted them down
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<MrWizard> and in windows they work
<MrWizard> you can see i can chat with you
<MrWizard> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning all
<gregg__> ok - the module for your network card is loaded and works?
<MrWizard> yes
<bimberi> MrWizard: can you ping the gateway (when you set a manual address)
<MrWizard> it worked in the begining
<MrWizard> but after a restart it stopped working
<gregg__> MrWizard: sounds very strange
<MrWizard> i know
<cwillu> !printing
<Spy> hey does any1 know how i can disable auto-run for when i put a cd into the cd rom...
<gregg__> maybe you have some kind of iptables firewall set up, which blocks access?
<Warbo> Spy: System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<MrWizard> i do no know
<MrWizard> i have received 2 days ago the LiveCD
<Infern0o> hi, i'm looking for that cube desktop, the one you can turn, anybody knows how it's called?
<MrWizard> installed the system
<MrWizard> and updated it
<Warbo> !xgl > Infern0o
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<PwcrLinux> what's the current linux version for breezy?, I have 2.6.12-10-386
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Bergcube> MrWizard~  When you ping, do you only ping towards the FQDN or do you ping IP adresses as well?
<MrWizard> i haven`t done any thing else
<Spy> thanks... man that was really getting annoying
<MrWizard> i tried to ping both of the
<MrWizard> two options
<PwcrLinux> join floods
<MrWizard> but neither wirks
<MrWizard> works*
<Jack_Sparrow> Kiddies are exploiting the routers eh?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: that was a net split i think
<Bergcube> MrWizard~  That is "good".  That means that at least the problem isn't in resolving names to addresses.
<MrWizard> :)
<david___> how do i edit grub?
<J4t\_>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bimberi> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Warbo> david___: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<J4t\_> \o
<david___> thanks
<Bergcube> david___~  Very carefully, and only after making a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: I have a stupid problem.  XP nor Ub will actually turn off the computer.  It just goes to a static screen saying it is ok to turn off your machine now.  Power settings show S1 s3 or auto and all seem to do the sme thing
<david___> thanks
<PwcrLinux> gnomefreak: I have linux version 2.6.12-10-386 for breeze is that current one after the security updated.
<Bergcube> Jack_Sparrow~  My guess: Unstandard APM in BIOS on your mainboard.
<vook> Jack_Sparrow, what happens if you hold down the power button?
<Jack_Sparrow> it turns off
<gnomefreak> PwcrLinux: i dont remember current breezy kernel off hand but i do think that has something to do with kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> 5 sec
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<vook> well then
<MrWizard> are you sure that your computer allows you to turn of your computer jack_sparow
<PwcrLinux> gnomefreak: okay
<vook> Jack_Sparrow, update your bios if possible
<Jack_Sparrow> It did for awhile.  I cant think a MSI P4 3ghz would not let you shut down correctly and I did not see anything on the msi site
<Bergcube> Jack_Sparrow~  I agree with vook...  Or try setting it to factory default.
<Jack_Sparrow> I hate flashing bios but I will see if that is one of the fixes..
<snoops> I had an "failed to initalize HAL!" issue, and things like gnome-panel wouldn't load properly etc.. looked on forums they mentioned that error is due to samba shares in fstab..removed them then it all worked
<Bergcube> Jack_Sparrow~  |Is it a Dell?
<snoops> so.. my question is
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope MSI
<Jack_Sparrow> Desktop
<snoops> I guess my option is to have a script to run when I login to my session which mounts.. then unmounts when I logout
<Infern0o> !tell Infern0o about xgl
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: it sounds odd that a new board like that shouldn't support power off from software
<vook> snoops, interesting, I'm having the same issue, but have no samba shares.  I do however have my camera in fstab as an msdos filesystem.  Hmm.  I wonder.
<snoops> the HAL issue vook?
<vook> snoops, exact same issue
<Dasnipa`> snoops, i dont know that youd have to make one for when you logout... the OS should detect any mounted drives and unmount them
<MrWizard> jack_sparrow try and read what i have written you on private
<snoops> oh really Dasnipa`? Great!
<Pupeno> anyone with a thinkpad t60 ?
<MrWizard> Este cineva care sa ma poata ajuta si pe mine????? :((
<vook> snoops, ah, my fstab doesn't say noauto, perhaps that's it???
<adam_> does n e 1 no a real easy way(4 beginers) 2 make terminal commands automatically exicute on ubuntu startup??
<brotakul> mrwizard: parca e canal de ubuntu si pe romania
<MrWizard> :D unde???
<Bergcube> Jack_Sparrow~  Off-hand suggestions to things you can tweek:  If "Plug and play OS" is yes in BIOS, set it to no.  And leave it there.  Also look at the APM settings in BIOS, perhaps it doesn't allow the S/W to control it.  Not the least check that ACPI indeed IS loaded during boot.
<Spy> !lamp
<mwe> adam_: do you mean when the sytem starts or when you log into X?
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<snoops> vook noauto means it doesn't automatically mount them?
<Dasnipa`> adam_, id invest a bit of time to learn bash scripting
<brotakul> nush :P spune-mi, desi si eu is incepator
<vook> snoops, right, my msdos filesystem says "auto"
<adam_> Dasnipa, wats that?
<snoops> hmm worth a shot vook
<snoops> I'll try as well
<MrWizard> mai si eu sunt incepator
<mwe> adam_: do you mean when the sytem starts or when you log into X?
<vook> i'm off
<MrWizard> am venit aici sa caut ajutor
<brotakul> mrwizard: ce probl ai?
<adam_> mwe, yeh
<brotakul> poate gasesc io sau stiu...
<mwe> adam_: yes what?
<MrWizard> pai nu mai merge netul
<MrWizard> a mers la inceput
<MrWizard> am facut update
<Dasnipa`> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mwe> adam_: when the system starts or when you log into gnome?
<adam_> mwe, thats wat i ment
<MrWizard> si l-am restartat
<brotakul> ce zice? ce net ai? pppoe?
<MrWizard> nu
<MrWizard> cablu de la Astral
<adam_> when the system starts
<jrib> s_spif_: hi, got disconnected, can you pastebin output of ./configure?
<brotakul> ce conexiune e?
<mwe> adam_: put the command in /etc/rc.local
<MrWizard> minima
<s_spif_> np
<MrWizard> 3GB
<brotakul> nu aia. conexiunea. modem?
<s_spif_> wher can i get a pastebin add?
<MrWizard> Webstar
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<adam_> mwe, dome
<mwe> adam_: dome?
<adam_> mwe,done*
<jrib> s_spif_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ it's in the topic in case you need it again
<MrWizard> am incercat sa il las sa isi ia singur setarie
<mwe> adam_: so the command you typed in there will run at next boot
<MrWizard> nu a mers
<MrWizard> le-am inrodus eu manual
<MrWizard> nici asta nu a mers
<MrWizard> :(
<adam_> mwe, will it run every time i boot
<Dasnipa`> how about we take the non-english to the proper non-english channel?
<mwe> MrBrizzio: english only here, please
<mwe> MrWizard: ^^
<MrWizard> ok
<MrWizard> sorry
<mwe> adam_: yes it should
<MrWizard> is there any channel for my language?
<brotakul> romanina that is..
<jrib> !ro
<MrWizard> i asked here 4 help but no resuilt
<ubotu> I know nothing about ro - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> MrWizard: what language is it?
<Spy> Hey every1
<MrWizard> Romania
<adam_> mwe, so were abouts do i write the command/s
<s_spif_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18512
<MrWizard> is my country
<MrWizard> so romanian is my language
<Jaak_> hi, can anyone tell me how to change the root password of mysql?
<mwe> yes I figured that much by now
<vook> snoops, does your device-manager (device-viewer really) work?  Mine crashes.
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to make a gui icon for a terminal command?
<Spy> xgl-ubuntu has only 3 people in it... Can sum1 please help me remove the shortcut key SHIFT+Backspace that stops my gui from running
<mwe> MrWizard: I don't know if there is a romanian chat room
<snoops> mine works vook
<PwcrLinux> cya later all
<vook> snoops, ah, ok.
<snoops> hmm.. how can I get a script to execute as root when I login to my session?
<s_spif_> jrib, i think i copy pasted my 2 attempts in the pastebin
<snoops> because umm for a mounting script I need to sudo it, don't I?
<sapote> Jaak in the database store user and passwd. show databases;
<Dasnipa`> snoops, bash script run on start
<jrib> s_spif_: don't use sudo for ./configure
<adam_> mwe, can i have multiple commands that exicute in order
<Warbo> snoops: You can make root scripts run at boot, before login
<GroMeZ> Pupeno, in fact, he has a new kernel, but if he boots on it, same error :/
<mwe> snoops: why don't you just edit fstab properly?
<s_spif_> ok
<mwe> snoops: to automount whatever you need?
<sapote> Jaak_ in the database store user and passwd. show databases;
<snoops> mwe I get a "failed to initialize HAL!" error plus others when I have my network drives setup in fstab
<s_spif_> jrib, then i get this error : ./configure: line 457: ./config.log: Permission denied
<snoops> I checked the forums.. other people have that issue.. something to do with samba shares in fstab
<jrib> s_spif_: delete that extracted directory and start over
<snoops> so I removed them and it all worked :/
<PanicFo> how can you check when files were last modified?
<mwe> snoops: maybe you're not using the right syntax or there is some other problem
<snoops> but I still need to access my samba shares across network
<Warbo> snoops: Add stuff to /etc/rc.local apparently (personally I put stuff in /etc/init.d)
<jrib> s_spif_: also, you need gnome-applets-dev I think
<mwe> snoops: everything that can be mounted from the cli with the mount command can be mounted from fstab as well
<Spy> jrib how do i start those modules again
<s_spif_> ohh ok..
<snoops> mwe, no the syntax is fine.. it mounts fine with no errors if I edit my fstab then sudo mount -a it
<jrib> Spy: a2enmod to enable, a2dismod to disable
<PanicFo> anyone?
<mwe> snoops: yes but not if you set it to automount?
<snoops> but some weird issue with trying to mount it at boot or whatever
<s_spif_> jrib, installing it.
<snoops> something like that mwe
<s_spif_> jrib, this is what i hate abt linux, i have to break my head over small stuff like this
<s_spif_> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> snoops: maybe it's trying to mount it too early
<vook> s_spif_, that's the best thing about linux :)
<snoops> mwe it was the last stuff in my fstab
<Warbo> snoops: I would write a simple little script, put it in /etc/init.d then use update-rc.d (read the manual) to run it at boot, with a large order number (so it gets done last)
<mwe> snoops: still
<mwe> snoops: if it's trying to mount before the needed services are started
<s_spif_> jrib, still didnt work.. and the configure doesnt work without using sudo
<snoops> mwe yep seems so - hence issues with fstab
<mwe> snoops: no
<snoops> thanks Warbo sounds like a go :)
<jrib> s_spif_: how and where are you extracting the source?
<s_spif_> i just extracted everything to a folder on my desktop :(
<mwe> snoops: or just run it from rc.local
<s_spif_> i didnt use the cmd line
<mwe> snoops: make a script and call it from rc.local I would say
<Warbo> mwe: Can you set the order in rc.local (so it runs after Samba)?
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to make a gui icon for a terminal command?
<mwe> Warbo: rc.local is run as 99
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: Alacarte (in Accessories), then drag it wherever you want
<snoops> mwe feel free to suggest a way to get it working with fstab then :)
<jrib> s_spif_: what did you mean by "doesn't work"?
<s_spif_> jrib, gives me the following error : ./configure: line 457: ./config.log: Permission denied
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed Kubuntu-Desktop now it takes 5 or 6 clicks just to exit Ubuntu.. Is there a way to fix that.
<jenda-lappy> Could anyone help me change the sender ID in enigmail?
<Warbo> mwe: Oh, well that is OK then :)
<mwe> snoops: make a script and call it from rc.local I would say
<mwe> snoops: unless you want to fix the entire bootup process
<Corporal_Dirge> Warbo, New Launcher won't work?
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: Alacarte is basically the same
<Corporal_Dirge> Warbo, doesn't seem to execute the command.
<s_spif_> vook what did u mean its the best thing about linux, i've spent my whole day [ since after noon to right now 7 pm ]  only looking for a soln to this thing! which inclued looking for alternative programs!
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: Launchers don't seem to like options and files and stuff, so if you want that kind of stuff then make a script
<jrib> s_spif_: ok, join my in #ubuntu-classroom, we'll go step by step
<Corporal_Dirge> Warbo, I can type in in the terminal and t works, but the gui doesn't work.
<s_spif_> jrib, i'm there
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed Kubuntu-Desktop now it takes 5 or 6 clicks just to exit Ubuntu.. Is there a way to fix that. It is like I have to exit out of both Kubuntu and Ubuntu..
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge: What is your command line showing
<Corporal_Dirge> I made an alias, so all it needs to do is run the 'israfel' command
<vook> s_spif_, sigh...  the more you break your head over little stuff, the more brilliant you'll become.  That's my only point, but whatever.
<Infern0o> !xgl > Infern0o
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: If you want to do it a more manual way you can make a text file ending in .desktop in /usr/share/applications
<Spy> can sum1 please help me.. if i press shift+backspace gnome crashes
<Corporal_Dirge> I could try putting the command w/ options in there. Does it need " or ' or ` ?
<Warbo> Spy: That is a problem with Compiz
<Spy> yes
<Spy> how do i fix it...
<Warbo> Spy: There is something in the join message of #ubuntu-xgl
<s_spif_> vook ok..brb..attending classes :P
* Corporal_Dirge does't want to test Shift+backspace
* Warbo doesn't like Compiz
* stefg_k1CD has different way to get in trouble tahn using xgl as well :-)
<jenda-lappy> Does anyone here work with enigmail? I'd like to make it use a new key for sending email and can't find a way of doing so.
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge:  I have a script on and I run it with launcher sudo sh ./home/blah/blah/blah
<whyameye_> !jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about jre - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<whyameye_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Warbo> !java
<Warbo> oops
<whyameye_> !java plugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about java plugin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<whyameye_> !java-plugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about java-plugin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge: Did you get that working yet..
<mwe> Spy: compiz is not stable. expect problems or don't use it
<Spy> warbo it says i need to edit the compiz startup script. Any idea where it is?
<Corporal_Dirge> Jack_Sparrow, Nope, nothing is working
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge: what is the command you need to run?
<Warbo> Spy: That would depend how you installed it. There are a few ways (and I went off on some silly way of my own :) )
<Spy> mwe : Besides for this 1 known bug compiz has not given me any trouble.. I understand it is not stable and i do expect hickups and stuff BUT this doesn't mean i wont try and fixwhat i can
<Corporal_Dirge> xtightvncviewer 192.168.254.100 -noshared -passwd ~/.vnc/passwd -encodings Tight -quality 7 -fullscreen
<mwe> Spy: of course
<Corporal_Dirge> but that doesn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge: but it does entering it directly
<Corporal_Dirge> Yup
<Spy> hey does any1 know what the console search command is?
<Corporal_Dirge> and via the alias
<mwe> Spy: find
<cmug> Spy, locate is great too
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: Make a script to do that, then make the launcher run the script
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge:  did you try what I put up earlier create launcher and for command line use sudo sh
<mwe> Spy: locate is way way faster but only searhes certain common paths
<Corporal_Dirge> I don't know scripts yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> Put that string into a sh script
<Spy> oh okay.. well thanks guys
<Corporal_Dirge> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> A script is just a list of commands you would type on the command line
<mwe> nah
<mwe> a script can do way more
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: Line 1) "#!/bin/bash" line 2) "xtightvncviewer 192.168.254.100 -noshared -passwd ~/.vnc/passwd -encodings Tight -quality 7 -fullscreen" that's it
<Guard] [an> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe for his first lesson my def works
<Guard] [an> can ubuntu play .wmv files ?
<Guard] [an> i tried to install mozill-mplayer without success :(
<Warbo> !restricted > Guard] [an
<rpedro> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: maybe so
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe feel free to walk him through it.
<martianul`> hello
<Guard] [an> already read this page
<martianul`> i have a problem :(
<Corporal_Dirge> line 1 s a comment?
<marce59> hi ! I've recently installed this
<Guard] [an> are there different versions / types of the wmv format ? which would explain why it fails ?
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: It tells the system what program to run the script with (so you can use Python, java, etc) but it looks like a comment so it doesn't confuse shells which don't understand it
<Corporal_Dirge> Jack_Sparrow, I know what a script is, just not how to make a Linux one.
<martianul`> i make ubuntu cd, and i tryed live version ... and ubuntu loaded and then appear a black screen and read from the cd non-stop ...
<martianul`> my computer is dead
<Warbo> Guard] [an: WMV <= 8 probably OK. 9 maybe, 10 no way
<Corporal_Dirge> Warbo, I'm a java programmer, lets try that.
<Guard] [an> ok
<Warbo> Corporal_Dirge: Erm, bash is the terminal's shell
<Guard] [an> thx
<Corporal_Dirge> Yeah, borne again shell
<Guard] [an> same shit as flash then
<Warbo> Guard] [an: There's a Flash 10? :)
<frogzoo> Corporal_Dirge: linux has many different types of scripts - shell, perl, python, expect, tcl etc ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter and save it to your desktop
<martianul`> if i close the pc ... will it be "destroy" ? :D
<martianul`> it will bott with windows again?
<martianul`> *boot
<^osh^> Anyone here who has built packages with pbuilder and could give me a hand?
<marce59> I want to know how to make a L.A.M.P. environment (Linux, Apache, MySql, PHP)  Do I need to download the sources for each product from its site ?
<MenZa> martianul`: unless you installed anything over Windows, it should load.
<martianul`> like never happend anything?
<martianul`> nop
<frogzoo> marce59: windows will boot yes
<martianul`> i try live version
<MenZa> marce59: download xampp?
<frogzoo> martianul`: windows will boot yes
<stefg_k1CD> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<martianul`> oky
<martianul`> thank you
<martianul`> i`ll go to close the pc and start over
<Guard] [an> yeah
<Guard] [an> for windows
<martianul`> be right back :D
<Guard] [an> no flash 9 for windows
<Guard] [an> afaik
<Guard] [an> but linux is stuck to flash 7
<Warbo> Guard] [an: MPlayer and stuff can use Windows codecs, it's just that WMVs are becoming encrypted, so not even other Windows computers can play some of them. Flash 8 has not been implemented, but it works in WINE
<marce59> many thanks!
<^osh^> I'm using pbuilder (which executes in a fakeroot iirc) but I still get a "install: cannot create regular file ....."
<Jaak_> when i try to connect to a shared folder (shared using samba) with a windows comp, i need to fill in passwd? What passwd?
<yukselD> Guard] [an,I can explain, how to play mwv files
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> but the latest flash is in testing even for 64bit linux I hear
<Guard] [an> ok
<martianul`> thanks
<martianul`> windows boots normally
<yukselD> aptitude install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-pitfdll
<yukselD> cd /usr/lib
<Warbo> mwe: There was an announcement from Adobe that said they were not working on 64bit
<yukselD> wget ftp://ftp1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20060611.tar.bz2
<mwe> Warbo: really?
<yukselD> tar xvjf essential-20060611.tar.bz2
<MarcN> There is no gnome scanner tool?  I've been using kooka, but would like something with a more gnome feel.  xsane is just a terrible ui
<yukselD> mv essential-20060611 win32
<Guard] [an> thx yukselD
<mwe> Warbo: must have been a false rumour then
<Corporal_Dirge> ug, too maany search results for linux scripts that don't actally have a howto.
<yukselD> now everything ok.
<Warbo> mwe: Yeah, there was loads of comments on the blog page of the Adobe person saying about Gnash :)
<yukselD> on terminal
<Warbo> MarcN: I use XSANE, but use Kooka whenever my scanner screws up
<gyro54> who knows anything about an alaarm clock for streaming radio??
<yukselD> mplayer xxx.mwv
<MarcN> Warbo: that GUI is crazy though.  There must be a command line too.
<monteiro_> i installed ubuntu with acpi=off, when i do sudo modprobe acpi it says an error, is there any way to activate acpi ?
<Warbo> MarcN: I like the GUI :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Corporal_Dirge: http://linux.dbw.org/shellscript_howto.html
<MarcN> Warbo: guis are for wimps ;-)
<Warbo> MarcN: Although the default scan is at lowest quality, and I didn't realise for a while
<Jack_Sparrow> Terms are for nerds
<Warbo> MarcN: Is that a pun?
<Corporal_Dirge> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.
<gyro54> What about a timer to switch off the stream??
<Jack_Sparrow> np hope it helps
<Jaak_> when i try to connect to a shared folder (shared using samba) with a windows comp, i need to fill in passwd? What passwd?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have one other good link if you want it
<krism> Jaak_: see "smbpasswd"
<frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: there might be something in what you say...
<frogzoo> gyro54:  apt-cache search alarm | grep clock
<MarcN>  Warbo: WIMP == Windows, Icons, Menus and Pointing Devices
<gyro54> thanks
<Warbo> MarcN: Exactly, just wondering if you knew that acronym
<MarcN> Warbo: I'm a greyhair
<Jack_Sparrow> 53 here on Monday
<krism> !offtopic > Jack_Sparrow
<gyro54> frogzoo: thats fantastic thanks
<MarcN> Jack_Sparrow: damn, I've still got a decade to go.   Just last night at our LUG, the presenter said no one under 40 knows about man pages.  It was sad.
<MarcN> Warbo: and to answer my question about scanning command line,   scanimage is in sane-utils
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcN: Krism is trying to play op so lets try and keep it on topic... For her sake
<Warbo> MarcN: If Yelp linked to man pages that would be nice, like KHelpCentre
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed Kubuntu-Desktop now it takes 5 or 6 clicks just to exit Ubuntu.. Is there a way to fix that. It is like I have to exit out of both Kubuntu and Ubuntu..
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Erm, are you logged into KDE and GNOME at the same time? Then you'll have to exit both sessions
<mathewfer> Hi, I need WPA in Ubuntu 6.06 but MY PC does not have a wired access to Internet. Is there one .dbe file to install the network manager after installing Ubuntu onto a disk?
<Warbo> !wpa
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, I dont know, I just did the Kubuntu-desktop install.  Dont think I am in both but dont know how to check
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: System>Quit>Shut Down should shut it down.
<Corporal_Dirge> Still having issues ith the script.
<snoops> Warbo hey umm how can I set the user permissions for those mounts? (I want it so I have write access etc)
<yacek19> does anyone know where can I tell someone about server error
<frogzoo> MarcN: any truth to this?
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, no, just to me to the Kubuntu login screen
<Spy> warbo please i cant find my compiz startup script.. any clues or ideas?
<Spy> perhaps you know what its name is?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<snoops> Spy you can do a locate
<Spy> i did locate compiz and checked every entry.. cant find it
<Warbo> Spy: I don't use Compiz, sorry
<snoops> Spy eg locate toggle-compiz
<snoops> spy it really depends what guide you followed and what you named the script
<yacek19> please someone do apt-get update on ubuntu 6.06 and tell me do you have any errors with gzip?
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: GDM can log into KDE
<Corporal_Dirge> sh ~/.vnc/israfel <- that file has the script to execute the command.
<RandomDude15> anyone willing to help me with avidemux?
<orbin> yacek19: all clear here.  pastebin the errors you get
<Spy> okay.. your locate toggle-compiz works....
<orbin> !paste > yacek19
<snoops> :)
<krism> RandomDude15: what's the question? (for future ref, don't ask to ask. just ask)
<yacek19> error http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, I just do one login... any suggestions on where to look
<Corporal_Dirge> I guess I have to open terminal every single time....
<krism> Corporal_Dirge: did you try making that file executable? ("chmod +x ~/.vnc/israfel")
<Spy> hey snoops the one with a ~ on the end is the one that is currently being executed?
<LiteWait> I know there is a command line thing I can run to add 1400x1050 as a mode to X, but I can't remember it.  Can someone help?
<the_Kane> hey
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: You could start a new login (Alacarte, enable it in System Tools) and maybe run GNOME and KDE at the same time (ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f8 to switch)
<yacek19> any ideas about server error?
<snoops> not sure spy, maybe *shrug*
<orbin> yacek19: pastebin your sources.list file
<the_Kane> i need some help with X Server http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220222
<the_Kane> any ideas
<RandomDude15> krism: take a look here http://www.avidemux.org/pun/viewtopic.php?pid=13814#p13814
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, I dont need two sessions, just want to be able to shut down without 5 or 6 clicks
<Corporal_Dirge> krism, woohoo, thanks. after 9 hours it's finally working... I hope.
<yacek19> done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18514
<orbin> yacek19: looking
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I have Kubuntu and Ubuntu desktop packages, 3 click shutdown (sys>quit>shut down)
<krism> RandomDude15: hmm. not sure. you've posted your question in the right place though.
<Jaak_> is it possible to get rid of that anoying square pointer in using VNC?
<MarcN> Jack_Sparrow: sudo reboot      ?
<RandomDude15> yeah.
<RandomDude15> the top 2 look great but the bottom 2 ewq
<RandomDude15> *ew
<vincenz> How do I remove tapioca?  I installed it while in breezy and there's no package for it now
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, that only takes me to the Kubuntu shutdown where I need to click menu then shut down.. again
<frogzoo> the_Kane: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg          should usually do it, just selecting defaults & proper resolutions, if not, try setting horizsync/vertrefresh
<frogzoo> !fixres > the_Kane
<frogzoo> vincenz: hot soapy water & a stiff brush
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: "Kubuntu shutdown"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu Login and shutdown
<the_Kane> frogzoo: i tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg, didn't work. how do i set the horizsync/vetrefresh ?
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: KDM?
<frogzoo> the_Kane: read ubotu's link
<the_Kane> cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> Everything changed when I installed Kubuntu-desktop
<Corporal_Dirge> Jaak_, I dunno. I just figured tightvnc out after 9 hours
<Warbo> !info kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<fowlduck> is there a way to stop ubuntu from checking a fat32 partition on boot?
<vincenz> Anyone... old packages from breezy that are no longer listed but whose files are still installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> fowlduck: take it out of your fstab
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: If you have more than one display manager you can disbale them manually in /etc/rcX.d or with dpkg-reconfigure
<frogzoo> fowlduck: you don't want to do that, & we won't tell you how anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> fowlduck, check the fstab man page - one of the last two 0's is 'disable fsck'
<rezo> Is there any way of unhiding desktop icons in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo thanks, will check into it..
<frogzoo> oh noes - Kamping_Kaiser gave the game away... :p
<fowlduck> frogzoo, on the contrary I DOOOOOOOOOOOOO want to do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> l;ol
<Warbo> vincenz: Go in aptitude and there is a section "Local or obsolete"
<reZo> Because, I acidently hide them, and I can't even right click on the desktop :S
<yukselD> when entering 2.6.17 kernel ubuntu packet list
<frogzoo> fowlduck: you only think you do, but I doubt doing it is in your best interests....
<vincenz> Warbo: not n there
<orbin> yacek19: dunno to be honest.  try using a mirror maybe
<fowlduck> frogzoo, I just didn't know it was in the fstab, I was gonna mess with the init
<Warbo> vincenz: You sure it was a package?
<vincenz> Warbo: I did a generic search in aptitude...nada
<vincenz> Warbo: yes
<fowlduck> frogzoo, no, I DO want to do that, thanks
<yacek19> if I turn off multiverse binary everything is ok
<frogzoo> fowlduck: there's a reason file systems get regularly checked, you know
<vincenz> Warbo: this is the second time this happened, first time was when ghc6 was installed, leaving the old 6.4 installation when installing 6.4.1
<fowlduck> frogzoo, yes, and I do that manually
<frogzoo> fowlduck: then clearly you know what you're doing, so cool
<Jack_Sparrow> frogzoo: If he is running windows too, which is probably the reason for the fat32 in the first place, Windows can check the fat32
<fowlduck> frogzoo, although I'd rather see an "every 30 boots" like ext
<orbin> yacek19: try changing the multiverse line to: deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<orbin> yacek19: that 'should' use the polish mirror
<Jaak_> nobody knows how to get rid of the square 2nd mouse pointer using vnc?
<the_Kane> is kdm only 600kb download! ?
<krism> Jaak_: can you post a screenshot somewhere?
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow, frogzoo, precisely, and I defrag every now and again, which in effect rewrites huge portions of the filesystem, functioning as a check.  Plus windows detects problems
<yacek19> can anyone paste original sources.list file just after installation?
<Corporal_Dirge> grrr, it keeps randomly closing now.
<fowlduck> and for some reason my whacked-out laptop CDs install windows on fat32
<fowlduck> I mean, why?
<fowlduck> ugh
<kikko> hey, how do I get my laptop to suspend
<Jack_Sparrow> fowlduck: that can be fixed.. XP or other?
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow, XP
<krism> Jaak_: the xtightvncviewer option "-x11cursor" might suit you, but you might dislike it. (apt-get install xtightvncviewer)
<kikko> the acpid log shows that it completed the button/sleep event
<Jaak_> krism, no can't post screenshot beceause the pointers arn't visible on it... :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> fowlduck: You should be able to fix that during the install
<kikko> called the script
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow, the "recovery" CDs don't allow that
<kikko> yet nothing happens :[
<Jack_Sparrow> ooooh
<fowlduck> yeah, weird stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> fowlduck:  then something like partition magic might work
<monteiro_> anyone knows how to activate acpi ?
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow, I have that, but it's not worth the effort for how little I work
<krism> Jaak_: make sure to call "xtightvncviewer" instead of "vncviewer" if you want to try that out
<Jack_Sparrow> fowlduck: Is there an i386 folder on your recovery disks, my Dell has it
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow, indeed there is
<Jack_Sparrow> You can run a manual install from there..
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow, and it's on my drive
<fowlduck> really?
<fowlduck> how?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa
<fowlduck> never heard of that, but I'm not too into windows
<Jack_Sparrow> there is an exe in that folder, but I cant remember the name... way down the list..
* the_Kane is still having x server issues (thanks anyway frogzoo) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fowlduck> hehe, giving windows advice on #ubuntu
* the_Kane meant to paste http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220222
<sunnzy2> Hello everyone.
<sunnzy2> Does anyone know if Linux supports SATA Hard drives?
<fowlduck> sunnzy2, yes
<twa1296> sunnzy2, it does
<fowlduck> sunnzy2, of course :)
<sunnzy2> At what level?
<frogzoo> sunnzy2: of course
<fowlduck> frogzoo, jinx, you owe me a coke
<sunnzy2> Does the kernel supports it by default?
<fowlduck> sunnzy2, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> fowlduck: I want to say it is win32nt or something like that
<sunnzy2> As in I don't have to do anything special?
<sunnzy2> Cool
<sunnzy2> Thanks guys!
<Jack_Sparrow> sunnzy2: yes
<fowlduck> sunnzy2, sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Running them here
<frogzoo> fowlduck: columbian or nicaraguan?
<fowlduck> sunnzy2, unless you wanna do raid
<fowlduck> frogzoo, lolz :D
<sunnzy2> I was just worrying since I saw on a website that none of the Windows support it other than XP
<frogzoo> the_Kane: you set vertrefresh/horizsync? pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<idefix> Toten could not play 'fd://0'. what do I install to fix this?
<frogzoo> idefix: you're playing a _floppy drive__ !!!
<bartzila> lol
<idefix> frogzoo... oh, I thought I played a live stream of the tour
<Warbo> Floppy drives make such a soothing sound, why not play them in Totem?
<Pupeno> mmhh... I am having trouble finding my own access point and my neighbors', that is, in one scan I see one, then I see the other, then I see none for a couple of scans and this is driving me crazy. Maybe it is possible that something is causing a major interference around here ?
<frogzoo> please tell me fd stands for file descriptor...
<idefix>  frogzoo I click on some live stream on internet
<frogzoo> Pupeno: separate them to different channels, otherwise they will interfere
<twa1296> idefix looks like you need the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<Warbo> Surely plugins are not needed to play streams? Just mplayer would work?
* Warbo hates plugins
<Pupeno> frogzoo: everything was working perfectly two days ago.
<Pupeno> frogzoo: unless the neighbor changed the channel of his AP, then the state of channels haven't changed.
<idefix> twal296 thx, let me try it
<frogzoo> Pupeno: or they upped their power?
<Pupeno> frogzoo: btw, the scan shows my channel is 6 and his 11.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno: Sounds like a 2.4 ghz portable phone
<Pupeno> frogzoo: upped ?
<frogzoo> Pupeno: then there's no way they can interfere (upped = increased)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno: Thay can really mess things up
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, thought you meant clock speed :)
<Pupeno> frogzoo: I dubt they've done that. But I don't mean they interfeering each other, I mean something else interfering.
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: maybe... in Germany ?
<avis> Pupeno: i ran into a problem where both us and our neighbors wanted to use channel 6
<frogzoo> Pupeno: wireless phone or microwave
<Pupeno> avis: neighbors using 11
<avis> thats what i'm using at the moment
<avis> perhaps you are my neighbor :)
<frogzoo> avis: look at the window
<frogzoo> avis: too late...
<Pupeno> what about big engine-powered electricity generator, can they generate interference ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<frogzoo> Pupeno: is this a trick question?
<Pupeno> it seems they are using one 30 or 40 metters from here.
<cappiz> i did apt-get install fluxbox gdm... an only those two packages got installed... bow i want to use the latest from fluxbox source... when i then want to install gdm (since it gets uninstalled when i remove fluxbox) it need to install a shitload of other packages.... is there a way to ONLY install gdm=
<s_spiff> guys what the best player for music?
<Pupeno> avis: doubt it, do you have it totally open (no wep, no wpa) ?
<avis> Pupeno: i kid you not we both wanted to use channel 6 and we originally had 6 until our rangemax died and i had some connectivity problems and got a rangemax 240 but its supposed to change channels adaptively
<frogzoo> s_spiff: amarok, no question
<Warbo> s_spiff: XMMS, Amarok, Listen, Banshee, Rhythmbox, BMP
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno: at 30 or 40 meters it would need to be a BIG generator
<avis> Pupeno: no but my neighbor does
<s_spiff> wher can i find Listen, heard about it before also
<Warbo> !listen
<ubotu> I know nothing about listen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: it is a construction, I haven't seen it but I can hear it.
<Warbo> damn
<s_spiff> Warbo, i cant find BMP for a 64 bit processor..not on synaptic..not on their repo's
<Warbo> I don't like BMP anyway :)
<Corporal_Dirge> Help, Movie Player has taken over all my other players.
<s_spiff> hehe
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: there's one of those big things to break the streets... those nasty things... and I hear a steady humming... maybe it is just the engine of the thing.
<s_spiff>  Corporal_Dirge movie player?
<Warbo> s_spiff: Totem probably
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno: if they shut it down at night or lunch do you see a difference?
<frogzoo> Pupeno: I'm guessing it arrived on the street maybe a couple of days ago?
<Corporal_Dirge> Yes, I used to have defaults set up for MPlayer an VLC, but now only Movi player loads, and it never works at that
<Pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know... I'll have to wait till that. I've been having trouble to connect for some days, but I thought it was a problem with the wpa implementation.
<Pupeno> frogzoo: yes, maybe even just today.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno: SOme of those const generators are really really bad about RF control
* Pupeno needs a Faraday box.
<Jack_Sparrow> Time to run, make nice with the wife..  Later people..
<Corporal_Dirge> wth? every time I set VLC as default ubuntu adds another VLC radio button that's unclickable.
<Pupeno> I'll way till they live to continue trying.
<Corporal_Dirge> Not only that, totem doesn't close, I have t force quit it.
<wahjava> hi channel
<wahjava> how do I play Iagno on a network ?
<wahjava> on a LAN
<Corporal_Dirge> Ack, VLC & MPlayer no longer work. Totem is taking over.
<wahjava> I'm unable to Host Local Game
<wahjava> what do I do ?
<Corporal_Dirge> Damnit, after 3 weeks of Ubuntu tinkering ( minimum of 12hrs a day ) nothing works STILL
<twa1296> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Corporal_Dirge> I stayed up all night and all I have to show fot it is a totem-borg and a vnc that crashes after 30 seconds
<avis> Pupeno: i only keep a wireless network interface card in case of a hurricane.  my neighbor will then open his main network or i will ask him to and i will do the same and for any other of my neighbors out there.
<idefix> twal 296 16 programs have been installed... which program is the right one? the README says "See INSTALL on how to build and install" but there's no INSTALL :-(
<dj_baggio> DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<dj_baggio> wtf? :)
<dj_baggio> global destruction :] 
<Pupeno> avis: mh ? you don't use wireless, you only have it for hurricans ?
<avis> that would be correct :)  i use patch cable otherwise
<twa1296> idefix: what did you do exactly?
<idefix> twal296 only download from the repository
<idefix> I clicked on apply in synaptic packet manager
<idefix> after selecting the program
<twa1296> idefix did you install "mozilla-mplayer"?
<Pupeno> avis: and if a hurricane comes you'll switch to wifi ? or is it to give other people internet access ?
<cappiz> i did apt-get install fluxbox gdm... an only those two packages got installed... bow i want to use the latest from fluxbox source... when i then want to install gdm (since it gets uninstalled when i remove fluxbox) it need to install a shitload of other packages.... is there a way to ONLY install gdm=
<idefix> well yes since when I click on properties in synaptic packet manager it has a tab "installed files" but there's no INSTALL file in it
<idefix> only a small README
<Corporal_Dirge> OMG! My "Open With..." has 5 entries for VLC only the top one is selectable.
<wahjava> how do I play Iagno on a network ?
<wahjava> I'm on Ubuntu 6.06 (AMD64)
<Corporal_Dirge> WTH? It won't let me uninstall the bastard Totem!
<twa1296> idefix do an apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<wahjava> I'm unable to "host local game", it is disabled
<idefix> twal296 but that's what you do when you select the program in synaptic packet manager and click on apply!
<avis> Pupeno: both
<twa1296> idefix, yes, so it should be installed now
<avis> i will just turn off file sharing
<Corporal_Dirge> Does anyone know what to do?
<Pupeno> avis: why would you use it ? because of lightnings ?
<avis> because thats how we stayed connected all the way through hurricane rita
<brotakul> i finaly managed to install XGL. i want to thank the community for the support and massive work to keep linux distros usable even for rookie users like me :). good job mates.
<kihai> just a short question: Sometimes my only installed printer disappears from the list of available printers in OpenOffice. Instead there's a "Generic printer" which doesn't work, of course. Shutting down OO and starting it again helps, but I wonder if I could get rid of this prob completely???
<avis> plus my router pumps more juice than my neighbors and i can't use MIMO because of a wireless multifunction center i setup yesterday so it wont conflict with his channel 6
<Corporal_Dirge> ... guess Ubuntu is done then. I'm formatting. Took almost a month to get this far.
<wahjava> Corporal_Dirge, apt-get remove totem
<wahjava> Corporal_Dirge, run it with root privileges
<Corporal_Dirge> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Corporal_Dirge> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Corporal_Dirge> I did
<krism> Corporal_Dirge: did you run it with "sudo"? is synaptic or another package manager running?
<Corporal_Dirge> totem has taken over ever multimedia function, one by one.
<avis> though i had really thought about it.  at the time the router was in the office and i thought we can't we use MIMO ?  We had and used mimo when we first moved here and were on channel 6 as well.  turns out it causes problems which is in part why i bought the new router that and some disconnection problems in my room.  i guess its rude. first come first serve basis.  though in the practical sense why should my neighbor hinder our hardware and hom
<avis> e networking operations ?  i know this rangemax 240 will also operate at 5ghz and is adaptive so who knows maybe no problem but i'
<Corporal_Dirge> krism, yes.
<avis> wired in my room now
<Corporal_Dirge> err no
<Corporal_Dirge> krism, No other running, just xchat
<Corporal_Dirge> krism, yes to sudo
<krism> Corporal_Dirge: can you paste the command line you used?
<Corporal_Dirge> sudo apt-get remove totem
<krism> Corporal_Dirge: can you pastebin the results of "ps ax"
<whyameye_> I'm on a macbook and I'd like to figure out how to get the function key to be recognized. This is probably a special case of a more general problem of figuring out the keycode and then mapping it. How do I do this?
<bsdirl> strange question, On Ubuntu Breezy (gnome) my printer was fine, then I upgraded to xubuntu dapper and it isn't recognized, know what i need to do?
<Lynoure> bsdirl: which printer?
<bsdirl> its an hp, and the hplip package was installed on breezy
<bsdirl> and is installed in dapper now
<bsdirl> hp deskjet 840
<bsdirl> so im not missing that package.
<idefix> "On a UNIX system, everything is a file; if something is not a file, it is a process."
<Lynoure> bsdirl: At least my hp lj 1022 started working fine in dapper after the cups upgrade. Have you gotten the upgrades after the installation yet?
<bsdirl> im using the most recent cups driver
<Corporal_Dirge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nn> So.. last night i went from hoary to dapper.. I no longer have a tiacx module for my wlan card.. ruh roh
<nn> must i keep using the older kernel for that module or is there a package or such i missed?
<bsdirl> that's been my only gripe with dapper so far lol
<idefix> who has put stuff in this pastebin?
<ic56> idefix: except for semaphores, memory maps, network devices and all the other crap added to unix over the years
<bsdirl> my printer that i hardly use
<kihai> just a short question: Sometimes my only installed printer disappears from the list of available printers in OpenOffice. Instead there's a "Generic printer" which doesn't work, of course. Shutting down OO and starting it again helps, but I wonder if I could get rid of this prob completely???
<nn> bsdirl: acx or printer? :P
<bsdirl> um what's an acx?
<Corporal_Dirge> krism, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18516
<nn> bsdirl: ti network control chip for 802.11g
<bsdirl> ahh gotcha
<nn> acx 100/111 dependant on type of card are most commonly used.. apparently hoary shipped w/the driver
<bsdirl> nah, it's the printer no doubt :D
<renegade_of_funk> hi! i have a problem with my video playback, the CPU usage always goes to 100%
<nn> but now dapper no have it ;\
<nn> Hmm i suppose i could build it myself..
<mnp> good morning.
<krism> Corporal_Dirge: hmm. i don't see anything amiss :-/
<bsdirl> nn: ive been building my modem driver since i got breezy
<avis> i didn't know breezy was still supported
<idefix> do you guys have copyleft over certain programs?
<nn> bsdirl: i'm aware it's by far not difficult, i've wrote drivers :P but im curious if theres just a package i missed that has the driver already built, ya know?
<mnp> does anyone else find evolution to hang up or freeze? i got so fed up i switched to thunderbird, but now thunderbird wont times out when it send mail from OOffice
<Corporal_Dirge> krism, totem has taken over all media types, mp3, mpg, mov, mp4, etc
<bsdirl> nn: i didnt say you werent aware. but as for me, no broadband out here, so no use for wireless :(
<nn> bsdirl: Aww
<nn> mine's barely broadband
<krism> Corporal_Dirge: i mean i do not see anything amiss in your process list. the results of "ps ax"
<bsdirl> im on 28k, ISDN would actually be an upgrade
<Corporal_Dirge> krism, Attempting to chang back to VLC only duplicates the option and totem takes over again
<sk4jvoker_> i have a prob with my video playback , the cpu usage always goes all the way to 100%
<bsdirl> i despise totem, viva la xine
<nn> i still adore mplayer
<EdsipeR> I'm coimpiling a oroginal source tree kernel, but when I restart the computer kernel says that can't mount devfs, ubuntu uses DEVFS???, running with the distribution kernel I can't see anything about devfs on /proc/filesystems or /etv/fstab, any ideas?
<bsdirl> i tried mplayer on slax once, it was nice.
<bsdirl> i plan on downloading it... when i feel like waiting lol
<kikinovak> Hi. Anyone here using apt-proxy?
<Hoxzer_> how do I go back in directories in naitilus ?
<Hoxzer_> :D or what is the quick button for it
<bsdirl> would it've been helpful to have the printer plugged in when i installed xubuntu? *noob mistake*
<nn> Hoxzer_: backspace mebbe?
<s_spiff> hey any1 knows how to get headphones+mic working? my speakers are working. but not the headphones which has mic built in
<Hoxzer_> nn: thx maan love to you <3
<nn> s_spiff: are they plugged in?
<nn> Not being a smartass.. but it happens
<s_spiff> nn, lol yea
<nn> and the mic just doesnt work or ?
<mnp> is there a way for gaim to support the nice features of xchat-gnome? like tabbing to complete a word, and scrolling through previous commands with the up arrow?
<nn> mnp: If it doesnt, you can write that as a plugin im sure ;)
<sk4jvoker_> i have a prob with my video playback , the cpu usage always goes all the way to 100% ,
<dj_baggio> !cedega
<mnp> i dont know how to write a plugin :(
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<bsdirl> *cough* ftp server
<bigfoot1> how do i restart my sound server?
<bsdirl> cedega hasn't been that impressive on my system yet
<bsdirl> it runs UO well, but so does wine.
<avis> i got a geforce 6200 (i know big deal) for more advanced display of screensavers
<snoops> should give xgl/compiz a go too with that card avis :)
<Ronz> hey hey...im having some problems trying to run wine under ubuntu
<Ronz> whenever i try to open something, heres the error i get:
<Ronz> "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Ronz> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly"
<bsdirl> Ronz: I'm a wine weirdo *watches*
<bsdirl> oh crap
<avis> hehe i already done that.  its too unstable plus it seems unstandard.  though when i did run it -- uber cool.
<bsdirl> did you build the tarball?
<whyameye_> how can I find out the keyboard mapping codes to my keyboard?
<bsdirl> or use the binary?
<Ronz> i used the binary...im assuming
<Ronz> the one you get from synaptic package manager
<avis> good question whyameye_, i have some keys that need mapping myself.
<Ronz> i tired to build the old version on my gaming computer, bsdirl and got the same error
<avis> Happy Birthday Hobbsee !
<whyameye_> avis: i found showkey, but it says it can't find a file descripter...
<avis> hmm dont know
<BirthdayHobbsee> avis: :)
<Ronz> and i also just realizedthat i cant run winecfg....should i recompile it?
<avis> whyameye_: where is showkey ?
<bigfoot1> how do i restart my sound server?
<whyameye_> avis: it's a command line app.
<whyameye_> bigfoot1: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<idefix> the directory /dev contains only special files used for input and output?
<bigfoot1> whyameye_: thanks
<wildman> idefix, usually yes, and even created dynamically, according to your hardware
<bigfoot1> whyameye_: i did that command and got this message: " Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'...                  [fail] "
<avis> none of my extra keys are being shown though its not very obvious on my keyboard
<whyameye_> bigfoot1: run it as sudo (put sudo in front of the command) and try again...
<idefix> wildman, so then since I installed mplayer now some files must be added to it
<BSoDirl> power failure :(
<anosa> i'm running out of space on my root parititon, is it ok to remove packages in /var/cache/apt/archive ??
<bigfoot1> whyameye_: that worked!!! yippee. thanks!
<J4t> anosa: sudo apt-get clean
<Hotwired>  hey, is there an on-line alternate for "deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main" as this produces an error
<wildman> idefix, euh... no
<anosa> J4t ok thnx
<wildman> idefix, mplayer is software, not hardware :)
<Sherwin> how do i install themes that i download off gnome-look ?
<J4t> np
<bonsai> Sherwin just drag and drop the downloaded archive into the theme manager
<avis> system preferences-themes
<idefix> wildman, ok input and output is CD/DVD'roms, floppy-/harddisks etc. etc.
<wildman> idefix, mouse, printers, etc, etc, etc. yes.
<idefix> why are so many dates of files in the /dev dir about one our in the future?
<idefix> one hour
<Sherwin> bonsai it says invalid format everytime even when extracted
<brotakul> 1 question about XGL: how can i modify other settings like menu delay, window animation and stuff? the 3D cube is just what i need, i can get rid of other settings..
<bahadirt> hello guys
<nn> Hah i just filled up my root partition
<nn> Shit.
<bahadirt> I need help on opening the postfix to relay
<idefix> wildman why are so many dates of files in the /dev dir about one hour in the future? (21-7-2006 5:14:07 PM
<idefix> )
<bonsai> Sherwin, what's the extension of the file you downloaded?
<s_spiff> anyone tried bmpx?
<wildman> idefix, dunno, never checked such things
<monteiro> anyone knows where i change the kernel parameters ?
<wildman> idefix, but I might think of a DST thing maybe?
<kikinovak> monteiro yeah use make menuconfig :oD
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<Sherwin> bonsai its this that i download http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37049
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop it
<Tommy2k4> it adds like a minute to bootup time
<XVampireX> Hi
<s_spiff> guys any1 tried the new bmpx media player?
<bonsai> Sherwin, this is a gdm theme, a login screen theme
<Sherwin> yea
<Sherwin> ahh
<XVampireX> I'm having problems with ALSA Recording, I asked in #alsa but someone said it must be a ubuntu problem
<Sherwin> ahh
<Sherwin> sorry
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sherwin> i put that in login manager yes ?
<bonsai> Sherwin, to install that you can go to System -> Adminstration -> Login Window
<XVampireX> The problem I'm getting is: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<Sherwin> yea
<Sherwin> cheers
<bonsai> np
<kikinovak> XVampireX open a terminal, sudo -s -H, run 'alsamixer'
<XVampireX> sudo: please use single character options
<freezey> which do you guys think is better to backup information.... cronjob or rsync?
<Andreas_justanoo> hello folks, any ubuntu gamers in here? I've got some problems with Nexuiz and Enemy Territory
<isheep> is there a "shipit" channel?
<kikinovak> XVampireX did you type 'sudo -s -H'? (without quotes)
<XVampireX> yes
<XVampireX> Actually, the full error is
<XVampireX> serge@serge-desktop:~/Games/StepMania-CVS-20060716$ sudo -s -H, run 'alsamixer'
<XVampireX> sudo: please use single character options
<XVampireX> /bin/bash: run: No such file or directory
<whyameye_> avis: xev is our friend. Tells us scan codes, it looks like...
<idefix> how often have you formatted your harddrive because you think you messed up your linux installation ?
<XVampireX> oh wait
<kikinovak> XVampireX sorry I'm new to Ubuntu... I'm a sysadmin, using Slackware for years... just giving this thing a try... things seem to run differently here... this sudo/no-root thing is rather braindead IMNSHO
<vincenz> Hi
<kikinovak> XVampireX anyway try to gain root rights
<XVampireX> lol, kikinovak yeah, I'm in alsamixer now
<vincenz> Is it possible that aoss (alsa oss emulation) does not handle mic?
<kikinovak> XVampireX
<kikinovak> oops
<rusher> konbonwa
<bahadirt> The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was 'ismail@medcargo.com'. Subject '', Account: '81.213.79.143', Server: '192.168.1.10', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '554 <ismail@medcargo.com>: Relay access denied', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 554, Error Number: 0x800CCC79
<XVampireX> kikinovak, what now that I'm in alsamixer?
<avis> whyameye_: thank you
<kikinovak> XVampireX I'm sure there's a GUI way to do this, but this is the app I've been using for years.
<XVampireX> alright
<XVampireX> so what do I do now?
<kikinovak> Well, it's pretty much intuitive, isn't it? One line, one channel. Use <right> to change the channel, <left/right> to navigate, Cursor up/down to increase/decrease sound level.
<bigfoot1> whyameye_: can i tell you why I restarted my sound server?
<bigfoot1> can i tell you what problem I was trying to solve? (It's still not solved).
<whyameye_> bigfoot1: sure, but I am no Linux guru...
<kikinovak> XVampireX once you've got your settings right, <Esc> for exit, and then as root 'alsactl store' to make these settings default
<vincenz> Anyone know how to get skype working with ALSA?  I'm using aoss but apparently the mic does not work
<avis> whyameye_: in xev outer and inner window dont seem to do anything ??
<bigfoot1> in System/Preferences/multimedia Systems Selector, when I press the "Test" key under Default Audio Plugin (while ALSA is the Plugin which is selected), I get an error message:  " Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for reading." What's wrong, whyameye_ ?
<Hotwired> "Unable to find source information for libtunepimp2c2a at /usr/bin/apt-build line 477." how do i fix that? i that apt-build should download the source packages
<isheep> what app do i need for my ipod?
<XVampireX> kikinovak, Hmm, I think I need capture in mic controls?
<avis> isheep: amarok
<Hotwired> isheep, amarok
<isheep> thats the best one?
<s_spiff> does anyone know how to add key's for repo's?
<whyameye_> bigfoot1: not sure. try at command line sudo killall esd and then try it again...
<BSoDirl> stuff like this makes me hate printers
<kikinovak> XVampireX the rest is just playing around with your settings
<BSoDirl> i probably need all the gnome-print stuff
<BSoDirl> *sigh*
<bigfoot1> esd: no process killed
<kikinovak> BSoDirl what's your problem?
<fuoco> i see that synaptics is used in ubuntu (for touchpad), but how do i configure it ?
<sydtsai> My Network card won't work, unless I boot in windows and restart at first..... any clue?
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop it
<Tommy2k4> it adds like a minute to bootup time
<wastrel> hello
<whyameye_> avis: when you type keys it doesn't show you key codes? Experiment with making the windows active.
<BSoDirl> breezy(gnome) loved my printer, and dapper(xfce) doesnt even know wtf it is
<XVampireX> kikinovak, In H, it says to enable capture I need to press 'Space' but when I do it, nothing happens.
<avis> whyameye_: i did that.  no good.  nothing happened even when active.
<BSoDirl> if it wasnt for dapper supporting direct rendering on my vid card, Id roll back
<_nano_> Hi, does anyone here use Tapioca ?
<whyameye_> bigfoot1: is this breezy?
<kikinovak> BSoDirl is CUPS installed?
<BSoDirl> um yeah
<kikinovak> BSoDirl 'dpkg -l | grep -i cups'
<whyameye_> avis: I guess it hates you. :-) Works on this side...
<BSoDirl> cupsys hplip and all that crap
<whyameye_> avis: are you in gnome? dapper?
<kikinovak> BSoDirl 'lpstat -t'
<BSoDirl> probably need the gnome printing stuff
<BSoDirl> nothin
<bigfoot1> whyameye_: nope. i am on dapper
<avis> whyameye_: dapper gnome yes.  however this is a really old keyboard i love the way it types
<kikinovak> XVampireX you still in alsamixer?
<XVampireX> yes
<avis> i might go get a multimedia keyboard though we have in our office and map things
<kikinovak> XVampireX these are just the *volume* settings. This is not a recording app
<yuval_> hi, I'm trying to install 6.06, but my radeon x800gto is being detected wrong by the installer and X tries to start with "ati" instead of "radeon" driver. after that the installation stops.
<kikinovak> BSoDirl in a command line, type 'lpstat -t'... you must see something like 'scheduler is running'
<XVampireX> I know
<whyameye_> bigfoot1: I was asking becuase I couldn't find the multimedia selection in system on my dapper machine, but I distinctly remember it on the breezy machine. I wonder why I don't have this?
<kikinovak> XVampireX so the next thing is to choose a recording app and play with it
<BSoDirl> kikinovak: i saw that, but then it said "no system default destination"
<kikinovak> XVampireX setting up headphones/mikes can be a major PITA... at least, use the right tool
<BSoDirl> and then spammed "lpstat: no destinations added"
<bigfoot1> whyameye_: system/preferences/multimedia systems selector
<XVampireX> I'm confused
<whyameye_> bigfoot1: yes...I don't have this under system/preferences...
<kikinovak> BSoDirl '/etc/init.d/cupsys status'... what does that give?
<burepe_> i got a dvd player with jumpy playback even though I have 512 mb of ram, any suggestions?
<bigfoot1> whyameye_: oh
<cwillu> I'm not sure how else to ask this, but...  is there any way to make flash audio playback to suck 100% usage under firefox?  (thinking pandora'ish sites)
<cwillu> oops, to _not_ suck
<BSoDirl> cupsd is running
<BSoDirl> thats all it says
<bigfoot1> guys, how can we configure our gstreamer plugin?
<kikinovak> BSoDirl you familiar with setting up CUPSA
<kikinovak> ?
<kikinovak> CUPS?
<BSoDirl> nah, is that the web thing?
<BSoDirl> since RH7 I've never had a problem with CUPS and hp printers, so you can understand my frustration
<BSoDirl> deskjets and cups just.... works typically.
<kikinovak> BSoDirl google for "linux cookbook carla schroder"... chapter 14 is about CUPS... very well explained... it's a sample download from O'Reilly... grab the PDF and read it, and then you'll enjoy setting up your printer
<bonsai> burepe_ turn on DMA for the dvd drive
<kikinovak> BSoDirl I've just setup a printer server on Ubuntu Server:oD
<BSoDirl> but... it worked in breezy :| *grrr*
<burepe_> did it. I wasn't sure how to explain it.
<BSoDirl> ...and rh, and mandrake..
<burepe_> bonsai, I have it on. That is not the problem.
<kikinovak> BSoDirl Also check for System > help > Ubuntu Server... there's a page about CUPS that looks well documented
<avis> sometimes dma fails to get turned on ?
<burepe_> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<kikinovak> BSoDirl I've always been a Slackware user before... where things *never* work out of the box... excellent school
<BSoDirl> there is no system > help > ubuntu server, I'm on xubuntu
<anosa> when i burn the packages in /var/cache/apt/archive to cd, is it possible to make the cd as a repository???
<BSoDirl> kikinovak: freebsd/netbsd here, but they were easier than this crap
<Tommy2k4> yes anosa
<Tommy2k4> when i did a fresh install of kubuntu on a diff pc yesterday cd was already in the repos list
<Tommy2k4> but i dont think it was when i installed it on this one o_o
<kikinovak> BSoDirl ah you don't have the doc files installed. Well, they're all available on help.ubuntu.com.
<avis> do sata drives use dma ?
<BSoDirl> xubuntu doesnt come with the docs i dont think does it?
<kikinovak> BSoDirl there's a peculiar default setup with Ubuntu's cupsd.conf. Listen is limited to localhost.
<fuoco> how do i configure synaptics touchpad in ubuntu ?
<anosa> <Tommy2k4> i burn it as data cd or what??
<bigfoot1> guys, how can we edit or set up our ALSA settings? guys, how can we configure our gstreamer plugin?
<BSoDirl> hmmm
<kikinovak> BSoDirl best thing IMHO is start a new cupsd.conf from scratch.
<Tommy2k4> no clue
<kikinovak> BSoDirl go read the Cookbook Chapter... it's 10 pages, no more. And it teaches you everything you have to know about CUPS.
<anosa> anyone, how to burn the packages to cd so i can use it as a repository???
<BSoDirl> yknowim disappointed with dapper because of this :S
<wastrel> hello
<idefix> what are network socket semantics?
* brotakul out
<BSoDirl> *dapper xubuntu rather
<kikinovak> BSoDirl take several glasses of whisky, indulge a bit in self-pitying... and tomorrow morning, learn about CUPS, and then be a man (or a woman?) and configure this thing by hand
<kikinovak> :oD
<anosa> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dj_baggio> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<anosa> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BSoDirl> kikinovak: booze just makes everyone dumber...
<ic56> idefix: "network socket semantics" refers to how the kernel implements networking.
<snoops> BSoDirl except fictional cartoon characters (re - bender)
<BSoDirl> i shouldnt 'have' to configure this by hand, it's a simple printer that has been 100% linux compatible sinxe 2001
<BSoDirl> that I've never had to manually configure... ever
<BSoDirl> I <3 ubuntu very much, but this is too much.
<idefix> has anyone ever heard of www.errorsafe.com? is it recommendable to install ErrorSafe to check your computer for free?
<FunnyLookinHat> BSoDirl, that's very weird that it isn't working for you like it used to.  Would you mind submitting a bug report ?
<skavenge> bah
<fuoco> does ubuntu support lvm/evms?
<jrib> BSoDirl: you can probably run gnome-cups-manager from a command line in xubuntu which I think is the same thing you had in gnome before
<s_spiff> has anyone tried installing bmpx?
<skavenge> fuoco: yes
<FunnyLookinHat> BSoDirl, I'm not gonna lie though, getting that printer working in regular ubuntu or kubuntu would probably be much easier, so please dont let this reflect on ubuntu as a whole  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> lawl root
<fuoco> skavenge: how do i do it ? there's some guide ?
<skavenge> BSoDirl: yeah picking a more supported version than xubuntu may have been smarter
<skavenge> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<skavenge> fuoco: ^^
<wastrel> getting printing working is always a pain in the azz in my experience
<fuoco> but that's not specific to ubuntu, right ?
<skavenge> yes it is
<fuoco> tldp ?
<idefix> ic56 so p files don't use network socket semantics and s files do?
<skavenge> the wiki.ubuntu.com at least
<BSoDirl> skevenge: I only got xubuntu because my kubuntu/ubuntu cds have taken 2 months to get here, and still arent here
<skavenge> BSoDirl: so download them
<Cyberai> can someone explain to me the basic difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<BSoDirl> d       i        a        l      u         p
<fuoco> skavenge: but that's raid - i don't want raid. i just think maybe it's a good idea to install ubuntu on my laptop with lvm. no ?
<BSoDirl> as Ive mentioned before.
<skavenge> Cyberai: window manager, xubuntu runs xfce
<Cyberai> oh
<Cyberai> ok
<BSoDirl> not 100% of linux users have cable
<jrib> BSoDirl: did gnome-cups-manager work?
<skavenge> fuoco: *shrug* I DONT USE IT ON MY LAPTOP
<skavenge> woops caps my fault
<BSoDirl> i just downloaded gnome-cups-manager
<grand-sch> yep
<BSoDirl> fixing to try it...
<BSoDirl> i think this printer-hating crap is just an xubuntu thing
<BSoDirl> brb
<fuoco> not a good idea to use it on a laptop ?
<wastrel> printer hating is universal in linux
<bonsai> quite right
<skavenge> BSoDirl: well good luck when you get those cds and need to do a 150 meg upgrade to become current then, heh
<grand-sch> i, markc helped me a few ours ago.
<jrib> I keep current on dialup, I just let the upgrades go while I sleep
<grand-sch> now i have another problem with a boot from an alternative cd.iso
<grand-sch> do someone have the courage to help me forward ,
<skavenge> fuoco: i really havent looked into it, i suggest checking out ubuntuforums.org or wiki.ubuntu.com for instructions/help on it though
<BSoDirl> i live with my sister who wastes power constantly
<BSoDirl> and she claims "HIS COMPUTER WASTES POWER"
<BSoDirl> so i get chewed for leaving it on overnight :|
<kikinovak> wastrel why? learn to use CUPS, and printers work OK
<kikinovak> BSoDirl sorry was away few min
<kikinovak> anything new?
<kikinovak> BSoDirl what printer btw?
<wastrel> i suppose it depends on the printer
<ic56> idefix: well, files for which ls -l lists a "p" filetype are named (p)ipes.  These are used for communicating between processes on the same system.  Ie no networking involved.  I'm not sure what an "s" file is but I'd guess it's socket.  Sockets are one of communication mechanisms for processes on different computers.  By definition, a socket has socket semantics.
<^osh^> BSoDirl: Biggest powerdrain in a house is probably hottub/shower, after heating/cooling (depending on where you live)
<sk4jvoker_> i have a prob with my video playback , the cpu usage always goes all the way to 100% ,
<kikinovak> wastrel one of my jobs is testing printers under Linux for 'Linux Pratique', french magazine... so I know the question:oD
<BSoDirl> ill be an s.o.b.
<kikinovak> wastrel ever set up a HP multifunction on Slackware?
<BSoDirl> in the xubuntu docs there's a manual config tutorial thats like 2 commands
<BSoDirl> which they messed up the last one...
<BSoDirl> but if you leave off the *.ppd file, it works :|
<kikinovak> wastrel if not, then you don't know what real humiliation is about :oD
<BSoDirl> aint that a bee, manually configured it like 10 seconds before gnome-cups-manager finished dl'ing
<spiderworm> !mp3
<laney> np: Death Cab For Cutie - I Was a Kaleidoscope
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bronze> Anybody tried krugle yet?
<bronze> Krugle aggregates the many and various open source software repositories (Sourceforge being just one of them), indexes them, and makes them easily, productively searchable.
<bronze> So, if I know I need a utility to convert documents to PDFs, or need a special library to do X, Y, or Z, I can easily find it using Krugle.
<bronze> http://corp.krugle.com/index.html
<idefix> is the standard root partition the same as the file system dir in Nautilus?
* tanath needs help
<erUSUL> idefix: yes afaics
<tanath> i'm trying to play a game, and it's saying it can't find the disc
<tanath> i can browse it, but when i run the game it says there's no disc in the drive
<mwe> what game?
<jrib> !ask
<tanath> diablo 2
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tanath> jrib: i did
<mwe> tanath: in wine?
<tanath> yeah
<tanath> the install went fine though
<NthDegree> ok solution:
<tanath> i just can't play it now
<mwe> tanath: did you read a guide or something? I once read about having to use a no cd patch for a game
<NthDegree> easy way to solve this is to mount the CD under a single mount point
<NthDegree> manually mount the CD drive
<tanath> mwe: no, i just popped the cd in, and followed the directions
<mwe> sometimes it wont recognize it anyway
<tanath> NthDegree: well, it's already mounted...
<mwe> tanath: I doubt it will work. very few games actually work with wine
<NthDegree> tanath, you using WINE or VMWare?
<tanath> everytime i changed cds during install, i just browsed there with nautilus, and it detected it
<tanath> NthDegree: wine
<NthDegree> ah I know
<tanath> mwe: i think i recall reading that d2 does...
<mwe> tanath: maybe so
<NthDegree> load up winecfg
<tanath> but now, i browse there and it still doesn't detect it :/
<NthDegree> then add the CD-ROM drive letter
<Secsefirot> Hi
<NthDegree> tanath, load winecfg
<mwe> tanath: frankscorner.org has a list of a handful of working games
<jrib> tanath: yeah, I seem to be lagging
<NthDegree> mwe, you can get it to work
<BSoDirl> nm that terminal config didn't work, but the 500k-1mbish download of gnome-cups-manager works great :|
<Riyonuk> how do I install ubuntu? last time I just deleted the partition in windows and that GRUB mesed my boot.ini
<BSoDirl> I shoulda tried that first.
<mwe> I'm too lazy spending hours or days just getting a game to run
<BSoDirl> what game?
<mwe> he said
<mwe> diablo 2
<NthDegree> tanath, load winecfg, then add a D drive for your CD-ROM drive
<BSoDirl> hehe diablo
<NthDegree> then it should work
<BSoDirl> i got that right beside me, but i forgot my cd key its on my cousins cd case
<BSoDirl> and my other *creepy* cousin stole his cd
<NthDegree> you have to run from drive D rather than your mountpoint on drive Z
<Secsefirot> please get some suggestions witch kernelmodules are useful for USB scanprinters from HP
<BSoDirl> dont you have to umount the cd during the install with diablo?
<Boglizk> Whats the command for "Network Tools"?
<mwe> Boglizk: huh?
<BSoDirl> oh isnt that nmap or something?
<DShepherd> what gstreamer0.8 plugin do I need to install to handle mp4 files?
<tanath> NthDegree: still not working
<DShepherd> gnomebaker screaming about it
<BSoDirl> DShepherd: gstreamer0.8-aac i think
<DShepherd> BSoDirl: ok thanks
<BSoDirl> not sure check synaptic
<NthDegree> tanath, some games use copy protection that requires exclusive access to the CD drive
<BSoDirl> *nods*
<tanath> NthDegree: why wouldn't it have it?
<BSoDirl> you could always try cedega :)
<Boglizk> Where is the gnomes menu-file?
<NthDegree> only software that allows that is VMWare Player, Workstation or ACE (Server doesn have the xclusive access features)
<mwe> cedega can't run any games I play
<NthDegree> tanath because WINE is a layer on top of linux not linux itself
<BSoDirl> the one mmorpg this system can run (Ultima Online) is fine in wine and cedega
<NthDegree> VMWare uses modules to control things, WINE doesn
<BSoDirl> but in wine my mouse drags just enough to bother me
<tanath> NthDegree: i tried mounting manually... still no
<BSoDirl> like a fraction of a millisecond
<mwe> vmware is useless for games
<Harkins> Is there any way to get attention to a two-month-old crashing bug?
<NthDegree> mwe, not true if you enable the experimental support
<local> hola
<BSoDirl> the new wine is flawless with sound on that game though, 99% as good as cedega overall
<local> hola
<tanath> NthDegree: so what should i do?
<mwe> NthDegree: experimental yes. have you even tried it?
<NthDegree> yes mwe and it works fine for me
<mwe> NthDegree: it doesn't make my games run at least
<BSoDirl> but i like the auto-mount/umount in cedega
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop it
<Schamane> hi
<Riyonuk> I asked this earlier, but go no response. How do I uninstall ubuntu? last time I just deleted the partition in windows and that GRUB mesed my boot.ini
<mwe> NthDegree: and doesn't support directX9 which excludes my games
<BSoDirl> you said 'install' earlier.
<Riyonuk> I changed it :p
<Riyonuk> mistake
<BSoDirl> hehe
<tanath> Tommy2k4: make sure it's not in your startup programs in System > Prefs > Sessions
<NthDegree> cedega is rubbish IMO any game that cedega runs, runs better on both WineX (Cedega CVS version) and the much better WINE
<BSoDirl> i think you can just delete it and type "fdisk /mbr" in win
<Jack_Sparrow> Riyonuk: Next time delete the partition and fdisk /mbr to fix windows
<BSoDirl> lol i was right for once
<Schamane> someones able to tell me how i can add my wlan0 device in knetworkmanager? it ignores my wlan0 device
<BSoDirl> that dont happen much..
<Jack_Sparrow> !fdisk
<ubotu> I know nothing about fdisk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tanath> NthDegree: cedega does some things wine doesn't
<DShepherd> BSoDirl: gstreamer0.8-faad maybe?
<Riyonuk> um by delete "it" you mean delte the partion? And fdsik /mbr? cmd?
<tanath> and wine some cedega doesn't
<BSoDirl> NthDegree: last time I tried to download the cvs, it was broke so I just "bootlegged" it
<BSoDirl> i didnt say that, you never saw me, I've not been here all day.
<NthDegree> BSoDirl, you need the old versions of gcc to compile it
<DShepherd> BSoDirl: do I need to register it or something like that?
<BSoDirl> not compile it, just get it to download
<mwe> and none of them allows me to play civ4 without breakageness
<BSoDirl> it froze while downloading a 2kb text file
<BSoDirl> DShepherd: i didnt register, but they could be *watching*
<Riyonuk> fdisk in ubuntu or windows?
<NthDegree> cedega can run some copy-protected games but that is it :)
<BSoDirl> Riyonuk: C:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
<BSoDirl> :)
<Riyonuk> yes Im there
<Riyonuk> fdisk in not a command
<BSoDirl> fdisk /mbr
<BSoDirl> then reboot
<mwe> um arent most games copy protected?
<BSoDirl> which version of windows? it works on win2k and xp i think
<tanath> aha
<Tommy2k4> tanath, i use kde and i cant find that
<BSoDirl> mwe: diablo is :(
<Riyonuk> 'fdisk' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<Riyonuk> operable program or batch file.
<tanath> i was trying to run the shortcut on the desktop. when i run the exe in nautilus, it comes up fine
<tanath> odd
<BSoDirl> omg, that is SO lame
<mwe> BSoDirl: In fact I don't have any games that are not
<NthDegree> you are in the 19th century
<BSoDirl> worked last time I used windows *months ago*
<NthDegree> windows 2000/XP has no fdisk
<NthDegree> it is called diskpart
<tanath> Tommy2k4: oh, that's for gnome. nvm. try the control center or something
<Riyonuk> -_-
<TeemuR> is there virtual drive software available for linux like alcohol 120% is for windows?
<NthDegree> and it is hard to use :p
<tanath> bah
<Tommy2k4> im there but i dont see anything about sessions
<BSoDirl> NthDegree: flaming aside, ty I'll let the next windows user I find know that.
<Riyonuk> so I cant uninstall it then?
<tanath> still can't play though. after i click play it says it can't find the disc again
<tanath> blargh!
<BSoDirl> tanath: manually mount the drive
<mwe> tanath: that's the reason most of us still keep windows around
<NthDegree> TeemuR I believe that you can mount iso files to a mount point
<Tommy2k4> ##windows
<tanath> BSoDirl: i did
<NthDegree> like alcohol120%
<BSoDirl> erm, my fault
<tanath> mwe: not me
<TeemuR> oh ok
<mwe> tanath: then ditch your favorite games
<dinamizador> #guadalinfo
<BSoDirl> I wish some rich benefactor would put mad $$ behind wine development to bury MS lol
<dinamizador> # guadalinfo
<mwe> tanath: unless frozen bubbles is your favorite
<dinamizador> echo guadalinfo
<BSoDirl> on the cedega page it says "Star Wars Galaxies runs in Cedega flawless"
<mwe> just put massive $$ behind native linux ports instead
<BSoDirl> somehow I doubt that.
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tanath> mwe: i mostly play ps2 anyway :P but i know you can play many games on linux... and i'd like to know how to fix these problems so i can help others
<NthDegree> M$ is going backwards (DOS 1.0 to DOS 4.0 used Diskpart and chkdsk, then diskpart got superseded by fdisk and chkdsk by scandisk, now scandisk and fdisk are no more) :|
<BSoDirl> :| indeed
<Riyonuk> :p
<findeton> hi
<mwe> tanath: good for you :) frankly only a tiny fraction of all games work in linux, sadly
<NthDegree> tanath, there are many *LINUX* games
<BSoDirl> so, wine users have any of you tried 0.9.17 in dapper yet?
<findeton> what the hell...? adept was installing sth but it has stopped. when i click 'show deatails' it appears a window of a console with the installing program of java sun asking for input to 'accept' the license
<NthDegree> most of my games have linux clients :D
<tanath> NthDegree: yeh, i have a bunch, but most ppl want to play other games that work in windows...
<knapper_> Hey guys, I have a friend who is a windows user and wants to switch to ubuntu, where should I send him (websites)
<tanath> NthDegree: so i'd still like to know how to get 'em working
<mwe> tanath: but considering there are millions of games even 1% would be alot ;)
<knapper_> ?
<bad_boys12> hola
<bad_boys12> necesito ayuda
<findeton> q
<findeton> bad_boys12, di
<BSoDirl> knapper_: help.ubuntu.com, www.unix.com and google should be helpful
<bad_boys12> k tal
<NthDegree> my games are UT GOTY, UT 2003, Q3A, Dune 2000 and others that all work fine in either VMWare or have linux clients
<bad_boys12> soy de republica dominicana
<stefg> knapper_: www.ubuntu.com would be too obvious?
<BSoDirl> unix.com for help with bash :)
<NthDegree> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<findeton> jaja eso
<knapper_> I was thinking more along the lines of a wiki
<findeton> :p
<tanath> knapper_: what's he use his computer for?
<bad_boys12> no no
<BSoDirl> wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<knapper_> like 'new ubuntu users' wiki
<Zdra> every id-software games runs under linux... so the best games :)
<knapper_> you know...
<trappist> NthDegree: don't forget about cedega
<Tommy2k4> tanath, i think i found what i need, it has start-on-demand services and startup services and sendmail isnt in the list
<BSoDirl> Zdra: id owns
<bad_boys12> tengo ubuntu y quiero instalar samba
<findeton> i'm on ubuntu dapper
<stefg> !install
<findeton> adept was installing sth but it has stopped. when i click 'show deatails' it appears a window of a console with the installing program of java sun asking for input to 'accept' the license
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<knapper_> tanath just desktop use
<mwe> tanath: I got fed up with it. can't play hitman4 can't play civ4 can't play fear, hl2 has quirks and takes a week to get to work etc :)
<stefg> !install > knapper
<findeton> but whatever i press (enter, intro, space...) it doesn't change
<BSoDirl> yo no hable espanol bueno :(
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<findeton> i'm on ubuntu dapper adept was installing sth but it has stopped. when i click 'show deatails' it appears a window of a console with the installing program of java sun asking for input to 'accept' the license but whatever i press (enter, intro, space...) it doesn't change
<findeton> plz help
<findeton> what may i do?
<NthDegree> trappist, every game that I have played in cedega works on WINE and every game that fails to play on cedega usually plays on WINE very badly
<BSoDirl> findeton: scroll down first
<tanath> diablo 2 is an old game. i would think it would work fine by now...
<NthDegree> cedega is not worth the money
<findeton> how
<BSoDirl> who paid for cedega? :>
<findeton> BSoDirl how?
<findeton> i cannot
<NthDegree> tanath it uses proprietary copy protection software
<trappist> NthDegree: you're crazy!  it's some of the best money I've ever spent, and it's cheap
<mwe> tanath: if you work hard at it you may get it to work
<findeton> it's an embebbed window
<BSoDirl> aha
<findeton> and i think i cannot send any input :p
<trappist> NthDegree: my game is civ3.  no go in wine.
<BSoDirl> i was thinking it was some gui installer that requires you to 'read' the license
<jbower> hello all in need to know how do i get Installed kernel source match running kernel
<BSoDirl> my mistake
<Lllama> afternoon all. I'm having trouble getting totem to run. Don't know whether it's because I'm running in vmware but it won't start as it 'cannot connect to the sound server'. Anyone have this problem or know what could be the problem?
<findeton> it's inside the dapper program
<dinamizador> #guadalinfo
<tanath> many others have gotten it working, and i recall getting it (mostly) working before...
<mwe> tanath: I'd google for a guide
<tanath> (on debian though)
<NthDegree> trappist, usually i spend 15 minutes hacking my games to get them in WINE
<dinamizador> # guadalinfo
<BSoDirl> whats the cedega current anyway?
<tanath> i would think someone in here would know :/
<BSoDirl> i got like 5.2.1
<dinamizador> guadalinfo
<NthDegree> 5.2
<BSoDirl> ooh
<NthDegree> Pirate Bay rocks :p
<BSoDirl> im glad someone slipped me that URL
<BSoDirl> lol ftp server here
<stefg> BSoDirl, NthDegree , findeton would you mind taking that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mwe> tanath: how long did it take to get it to almost work?
<tanath> i don't really have much time to mess with it right now. i don't even intend to play at the moment, just see if it'll work
<BSoDirl> stefg: not to be rude, but I was referring to wine+ubuntu
<tanath> mwe: uh, like a week i think :P
<sorush20> guys loading deriver modules is taking a very long time could anyone here tell me about how to change this?
<BSoDirl> the .deb package
<tanath> mwe: off and on
<mwe> tanath: lol
<NthDegree> brb
<mwe> tanath: my life is too short for that
<tanath> it would get to the intro cinematics, then after that it would always be a blank screen
<findeton> i've stopped dapper :p  i think i must now do the 'commit' command although i don't know which command is it
<phaedrus44> has anyone setup a web server with ubuntu?
<mwe> tanath: haha so the actual game didn't even start?
<tanath> no
<stefg> !lamp
<mwe> lol
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tanath> it was apparently at the main screen. it played the sound, but i couldn't see or do anything
<BSoDirl> Im glad dapper has direct rendering for my old onboard video
<mwe> tanath: work a few months on it and you might get to work :)
<tanath> :P
<BSoDirl> that'll make tinkering with 3d engines bearable til I can get my shiny new geforce
<tanath> i was hoping to find someone who's gotten it working already
<mwe> tanath: yeah
<BSoDirl> theres a #cedega around here, but i dunno if anyone is there
<BSoDirl> just dont mention .torrents lol
<sorush20> my computer freezes .. how do I check waht is wrong.?
<tanath> they wouldn't help... i'm using wine :P
<phaedrus44> thanks ubotu ...should i log in as root to do it?  or just do it with sudo?
<BSoDirl> ahh
<findeton> i've stopped dapper :p  i think i must now do the 'commit' command although i don't know which command is it
<findeton> i'm on ubuntu dapper adept was installing sth but it has stopped. when i click 'show deatails' it appears a window of a console with the installing program of java sun asking for input to 'accept' the license but whatever i press (enter, intro, space...) it doesn't change
<stefg> sorush20: when does it freeze? at bott time or randomly?
<tanath> ubotu is a bot
<BSoDirl> gee someone pastes a lot ^
<tanath> he was replying to stefg
<mwe> tanath: did you read this: http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=diablo2 ?
<sorush20> randomly just after I;'m about to load a new tab in konqueror or I'm scrolling in a tab in konqueror
<mwe> tanath: seems you should use a crack
<BSoDirl> sorush20: it just hangs up hardcore?
<stefg> sorush20: bad ram? too hot?
<sorush20> stefg: how do I check the ram ?
<idefix> cd the hd of hda1 or hdb2 or hdc doesn't stand for harddisk but for h.. dev or something
<BSoDirl> mwe: notice the ver. # is 2003-ish
<stefg> there's a memtest option in the boot menu
<tanath> mwe: i'll try that. thx
<mwe> BSoDirl: yes. maybe it will work with a newer version as well
<stefg> sorush20: but let that run overnight... asingle pass isn't that reliable
<tanath> if not, i give up for now
<mwe> yeah
<BSoDirl> mwe: I tried to install it with 0.9.17, but i forgot that i lost my cd key
<sorush20> there seems to be two temp.. one is 37.o degrees and the other is 54 degrees? is it too hot?
* BSoDirl googles
<_nano_> Hi, could anyone suggest a good quality open source app for voice conferencing with multiple parties?
<joeljkp> is there any way to turn off entrance and exit notices on irc?
<stefg> sorush20: no, that should be fine
<joeljkp> using xchat-gnome
<mwe> sorush20: what is 54 degrees?
<tanath> mwe: that guide is for and older patch version. blizzard now offers 1.11b
<BSoDirl> _nano_ I hear skype is good
<tanath> i doubt it'll work
<mwe> tanath: hmm
<tanath> i think i recall it not working
<_nano_> BSoDirl, i meant open source
<sorush20> centigrade
<Colloid> I'm wondering how I would go about hooking up two network cards to my linux (ubuntu-6.06-server) box and run an internet connection seemlessly "through" it
<_nano_> BSoDirl, and skype (though i haven't used it) linux version has a lot of problems
<mwe> sorush20: what part is 54 degrees hot?
<BSoDirl> i thought skype was open-source :S
<BSoDirl> hence "i hear"
<mrbrdo> hello, i don't seem to have set the root password, now i can't SU
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mrbrdo> the installation just didn't ask me for it, as far as i can remember
<sorush20> loading up hardware drivers.. takes too long what can i do?
<kallei> Im trying to install VMware but the installation wont work. I'm running a compiled vanilla kernel, do i need to install vmware in some special way then?
<mrbrdo> what about the root password?
<_nano_> BSoDirl, no skype is not open source
<mrbrdo> surely i have to know it..
<Bazzi> kallei: you just need to install it normally usually
<stefg> kallei: prolly you didn't compile the vmware kernel modules
<tanath> mwe: found the older patch :)
<mrbrdo> stefg: does that mean i will never know the root password? i have to sudo all the time?
<kallei> stefg:  the what?  is it something i should have done when compiling the kernel?
<trappist> mrbrdo: that's the idea
<jbower> could some one tell me how to install kernel source match running kernel, i'm now using linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 2.6.15-26.45. i'm looking for this so i can build rt2x00 drivers a get around a ndis ubuntu bug.
<wastrel> bye now
<trappist> mrbrdo: more accurately, there *is* no root password.
<mwe> tanath: good luck. let me know if it works. might install it as well if it does
<stefg> mrbrdo: there is no spoon ...errr... root-passwd...
<mrbrdo> trappist: so there is no way to login to root?
<trappist> jbower: usually you just need kernel headers to build drivers - apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<brotakul> i have a problem with amule. when i try to add a server list it crashes on downloadind the list. i tried different serverlists, but it still crashes.
<BSoDirl> sudo passwd root && su
<trappist> mrbrdo: you could say something like 'sudo su -', but that's discouraged
<BSoDirl> that oughta set it
<mrbrdo> ah ok thanks :)
<stefg> kallei: yup, vmplayer needs kernel-modules, which hat to fit the kernel running
<trappist> BSoDirl: and it defeats the whole purpose of eliminating the root login
<BSoDirl> i would die having to type 'sudo' before everything
<stefg> hat == have
<BSoDirl> trappist: two words, system administration.
<jbower> trappist the rt2x00 driver need per README,	# Kernel source requirements:
<jbower> 	#	- Installed kernel source match running kernel
<jbower> 	#	- GCC version used to compile running kernel was also used
<jbower> 	#	  to compile modules.
<mwe> BSoDirl: then type sudo -i to get a root prompt instead
<trappist> BSoDirl: I administer dozens of boxes for which I don't know the root password.
<phunkalicious> or you could just increase the time your sudo privileges last :/
<jbower> just the headers do not work
<kallei> stefg:  how do i compile and install that ?
<jaek> i'm running edgy and gnome-terminal keeps on resizing itself when i switch between tabs... anyone know a fix?
<phunkalicious> i mean once you type sudo it should last for like 3 minutes :|
<brotakul> i have a problem with amule. when i try to add a server list it crashes on downloadind the list. i tried different serverlists, but it still crashes.
<BSoDirl> but 'su' is faster for what I do.
<findeton> hey
<BSoDirl> tomato, tomahto
<idefix> so which of the dclsp-files are executable?
<stefg> kallei: just use the stock-kernel...
<mwe> phunkalicious: sudo -i gives you a root login
<skavenge> 'sudo -i' is the reccomended way to get a root shell but haven forbid people read documentation
<jbower> sudo su -
<phunkalicious> yes, i'm well aware of this
<findeton> now i have already installed sun's jre, how can i replace gij with javac ?
<trappist> jbower: whatever the docs say, kernel headers are almost always what you need.  but, to get the full source, apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<cpt_haddock> hey how can i permanently edit my path environment
<mwe> jbower: no sudo -i is the recommended way
<BSoDirl> that shows you have much I use 'sudo' :S
<jbower> thank you
<trappist> cpt_haddock: export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/element  <-- in your ~/.bashrc
<cpt_haddock> Trappist:hey thnx i'll try
<mwe> trappist: will that get all the patches as well?
<trappist> yep
<mwe> great i was looking for them
<tanath> mwe: still no
<tanath> fixme:profile:CloseProfileUserMapping (), stub!
<tanath> err:sync:CreateEventW Bad security attributes pointer 0x1
<tanath> fixme:tape:BackupSeek ((nil), 256, 4224308, 0x1, (nil), (nil))
<tanath> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x6ff780c0 "?" wait timed out in thread 000d, blocked by 0000, retrying (60 sec)
<mwe> tanath: ugh
<fuoco> can i use the bcm43xx driver from the livecd ?
<sorush20> I'm not sure what temp is which..
<mwe> tanath: don't forget to manually kill the winserver as well. you probably need to
<TeemuR> how could i enable 3d accelaration in ubuntu i have an ati radeon 9550 card with 256 mb memory the official ati drivers don't help
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-July/000164.html
<skavenge> fuoco: you have to install the firmware and fiddle alot
<BSoDirl> dri.freedesktop.org has all that too
<sebest> hello anyone using vserver on dapper?
<fuoco> skavenge: it's easier once installed ?
<kallei> stefg: do you have a link or something showing how I build the kernel modules?
<BSoDirl> assuming youre in dapper, they removed the xorg version that breezy uses
<skavenge> fuoco: no heh
<sorush20> I think the cooler temp is my motherboard and the higher temp is my cpu..
<fuoco> why not ?
<skavenge> fuoco: broadcom's and linux dont like each other, i think the kernel driver sucks personally i used ndiswrapper on mine bcm43xx chipset nic
<mwe> sorush20: 54 degrees for the cpu is not critical
<mwe> sorush20: somewhat high though
<burepe> I keep getting weird errors trying to play a dvd, It is Japanese. Some stuff about encryption. I thought I have all the right codecs. Any suggestions?
<mwe> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<burepe> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zambezi> Someone here who use gmail? I got four emails yesterday about "your resume". Someone more who got that spam? This is the first time I got spam on gmail.
<tanath> :(
<mwe> Zambezi: I didn't
<BSoDirl> Zambezi: me neither
<tanath> i could get quite a few people using ubuntu if i could get stuff like this working
<skavenge> burepe: may need to set region code if its from japan, its on the restricted formats page under playing encrypted dvds
<BSoDirl> I just have the u.s. communist party spamming me
<BSoDirl> :(
<burepe> cool
<tanath> what kind of sites do you visit? lol. i get viagara spam :P
<Zambezi> mwe, BSoDirl I get curious what it is. On my mail email I get about 20 spams/day so I always erase English email directly.
<tanath> not that i browse porn :P
<Enverex> Does anyone know how the Karma on Launchpad works? Is it automatically given or is it assigned by people?
<mwe> tanath: even my mom gets viagra spam. I doubt she ever visited any pr0n sites even
<BSoDirl> Zambezi: like two people spam me, cpusa and tracfone
<BSoDirl> and i delete everything they send me
<burepe> gmail gets all my spam
<Zambezi> tanath, When I was younger I always downloaded porn on websites. :-P
<tanath> yeh, gmail catches 99% of my spam
<idefix> if cdrom links and initrd, java, media, srv, sys dirs appear  appears in your File System did you do something wrong?
<burepe> word to gmail. you can download porn and not get spam
<Zambezi> tanath, Proabably is that the reason.
<BSoDirl> oh wait, I forgot about the peace corps
<idefix> if cdrom links and initrd, java, media, srv, sys dirs appear in your File System did you do something wrong?
<dsd> hi
<tanath> idefix: they should be somewhere in your file system... :P
<dsd> I set some xterm-settings in .Xdefaults, but they do not seem to affect xterm at all.
<tanath> but then, everything's a file...
<idefix> tenath but according to http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/sect_03_01.html they're not supposed to be there int he first place?!
<Zambezi> I get spams about eretcil dysfunction, medicine like Viagra, Cialis, pharmacy, HiRoll, Vegas.
<kouwe> is it possible to put thunderbird in the tray?
<tanath> heh
<dsd> it worked just after i set them but after rebooting it seemed that .Xdefaults does not exist.
<idefix> tanath but according to http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/sect_03_01.html they're not supposed to be there int he first place?! (3/4 of the page)
<BSoDirl> here we go, diablo+wine/cedega attempt
<BSoDirl> *crosses fingers*
<mwe> kouwe: you can use mail-notification
<dsd> ... seemed as if it didn't exist...
<tanath> idefix: it was a half-joke
<tanath> not quite sure what you mean
<kouwe> mwe: and what is that, a program?
<mwe> kouwe: it doesn't put thunderbird there but notifies you of new mail and can launch tb for you when you click it
<kouwe> mwe: ok, apt-getting :) thnx
<BSoDirl> theres one for gmail too
<BSoDirl> called umm * looks *
<Jack_Sparrow> where is the theme folder?
<mwe> BSoDirl: I use the same one for that
<dsd> can someone help me?
<BSoDirl> mwe: the perl one? it rocks
<phaedrus44> do i enable root account by doing    sudo passwd root  ?
<bonsai> Jack_Sparrow, not sure but if you open the theme manager there's a button "go to folder"
<BSoDirl> 'checkgmail' :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<phaedrus44> where do i put in roots passwd?
<wildman> !root > phaedrus44
<mwe> phaedrus44: you don't
<erUSUL> !root > phaedrus44
<tritium> phaedrus44: try using sudo instead
<idefix> tanath, ok you install linux and later on install all sorts of programs but aren't the files of these programs supposed to appear in some sub dir somewhere?
<phaedrus44> i want to enable root account...setting up server
<mwe> phaedrus44: type sudo -i and your user password if you need a root prompt
<mwe> phaedrus44: please read what ubotu /msg'ed you
<mwe> phaedrus44: it will tell you how to do it and why it's not recommended
<phaedrus44> i want to enable a root account..i am familiar with sudo
<idefix> tanath isn't the file system supposed to stay clear, or something?
<tritium> phaedrus44: then sudo passwd root, as you said earlier
<ardchoille> phaedrus44: You can set up a server using sudo, it's better than enabling a root account. When someone breaks in, they know you have a root account and can try brute force attacks. If the root account is disabled, they can't break into it.
<mwe> phaedrus44: appaerently not or you would know. please read the /msg like I told you
<dsd> hi
<idefix> tanath!
<phaedrus44> thanks ardchoille  very helpful  ...i guess ill set the whole ting up with sudo
<phaedrus44> thanks mwe also
<phaedrus44>  and ubotu
<brutopia> is there something to be done for latency with kde on kubuntu
<brutopia> everything lags a bit
<tritium> phaedrus44: that's a good plan
<mwe> phaedrus44: sudo -i will give you a root login
<brutopia> in windows every menu and such comes out instantly
<phaedrus44> ok cool..
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop it cos it adds over a minute to bootup time
<dsd> hmm...
<idefix> tanath, so you're here on X-chat just to crack jokes?
<erUSUL> Tommy2k4: update-rc.d -f sendmail remove
<EdsipeR> where can I get a udev ubuntu package?
<mwe> brutopia: it doesn't lag here but I think kde demands more cpu power to feel as smooth
<frogzoo> brutopia: how much mem u got?
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: :D
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: you should have it instaled
<mwe> brutopia: oh yes ram as well >=256 MB I'd say
<Tommy2k4> already did that erUSUL
<HedgeMage> hiya ardchoille :D
<ardchoille> :)
<WoodsDog> where do i set the default editor in ubuntu?
<mwe> WoodsDog: export EDITOR=whatever in ~/.bashrc
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, I can't use the lastest kernel 2.6.17, my ubuntu is 6.06 and udev version it's so old
<frogzoo> WoodsDog: in .gnomerc - set EDITOR
<tritium> EdsipeR: it's installed autmatically, as the system needs it
<mwe> WoodsDog: or /etc/profile for site wise
<erUSUL> System> preferences>
<WoodsDog> thanks mwe
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: i'm using 2.6.18-rc2 without udev problems
<Tommy2k4> erUSUL: <Zerberus> AFAIK ubuntu has a strange setup to call sendmail start somewhere in the network scripts
<erUSUL> Tommy2k4: with the -f switch?
<Tommy2k4> you think that could be it?
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, when I try to boot my kernel can't find root file system
<bobovski> hi all
* mwe is using 2.6.17.6 without problems with udev
<bobovski> can anyone help me with a firefox/flash plugin issue?
<mwe> bobovski: what's the issue?
<tritium> EdsipeR: did you compile support for your root FS into the kernel (e.g., not a module)?
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: did you configured filesystems and the mkinitrd correctly?
<phaedrus44> can the server install have fluxbox installed with it?
<bobovski> mwe: flash plays fine, except no sound
<kouwe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: which instruccions did you followed when compiling?
<EdsipeR> tritium, I'm using ext3 fs buildin , not module
<mwe> bobovski: search the forums the are several threads about. basically use aoss iirc
<bobovski> mwe: had problems even getting flash to work this morning...just suddenly. it was fine then broken
<bobovski> aoss?
<Q3Man> I'm trying to install 6.06 to a 1gb CF card and I'm having partitioning difficulties. Using default installation options and auto-partitioning, I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with target type swap in IDE2 master parrtition 5 (hdc5) at none failed". Debian installs/partitions fine on the same drive. Anything I can try checking?
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, I run update-initramfs and it generate the initrd image
<dsd> hi
<mwe> bobovski: it's explained. it's the sound system used
<tritium> EdsipeR: well, something else is wrong then, but not likely udev
<bonsai> bobovski, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199289&
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: and the grub stanza? have you checked it?
<bobovski> mwe: is there a reason I'd be not getting sound only in flash player?
<mwe> bobovski: search for 'flash sound' on the forums
<dsd> My .Xdefaults settings do not seem to take any effect on my client-applications (xterm in particular).
<mwe> bobovski: yes
<bobovski> mwe: all the other programs that use sound work just fine
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, initrd path it's correctly, root=/dev/hda2 ro
<bobovski> ok, let me take a look here
<dsd> Before I rebootet, it worked perfectly well...
<mwe> bobovski: it's common
<BSoDirl> you folks have fun *waves*
<mwe> bobovski: please search for 'flash sound' on the forums
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, I'm getting this error: begin: waiting for root file system
<kouwe> is it possible to set xchat in the tray?
<tritium> EdsipeR: why do you need an updated kernel?
<ardchoille> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.11-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 499 kB, installed size 4280 kB
<ardchoille> kouwe: See the post by ubotu
<kouwe> ok  :)
<burepe> I have twice the memory of my last computer and the dvd playback is choppy as hell. I have drm enabled too.
<dsd> xchat-gnome sucks, btw.
<beasty> lol
<beasty> use irssi
<tritium> burepe: dma, you mean?  ;)
<mwe> burepe: 64bit?
<burepe> yaeh
<burepe> no\
<mwe> burepe: it's common
<burepe> really why
<beasty> bad codecs
<mwe> burepe: because the 64bit version is not mature
<burepe> it is not 64
<burepe> yeah was to dma
<mwe> burepe: thought you said yes to that
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: well i do not know what else can it be. i use the "vanilla way" of compiling kernels and never had any problem. make && make modules && make modules_install && make install. then mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.1x.y 2.6.1x.y and finally update-grub
<EdsipeR> tritium, I have years compiling my kernel, but some days ago I buy it a laptop and this it's the first time that I see this error
<burepe> should the dvd use 100 of the processor?
<mwe> burepe: but is dma on for the drive then?
<burepe> yeah
<tritium> EdsipeR: yes, but it is necessary?
<mwe> I don't know then
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: maybe you forgot drivers for sata (libata) or something
<EdsipeR> tritium, yes, my laptop sometimes comes very slowly
<bonsai> burepe are you running xgl/compiz?
<burepe> waht is that?
<bonsai> !info xgl
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in dapper
<burepe> hmm
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, sata gives support for eide?
<bonsai> burepe it could have explained your video performance
<tritium> EdsipeR: that could be any number of things.
<snoops> because it's not called xgl in repositories.. xserver-xgl I believe
<burepe> ah
<krang> anybody for help with my fglrx problem?
<snoops> compiz is however in the repositories
<burepe> so should I get that package?
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: no but i do not know what hardware do you have ;)
<krang> getting lots of errors like
<EdsipeR> tritium, some forums say that this problems it's a udev problem
<krang> [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT
<stefg> !xgl
<tritium> burepe: no
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stinkball> i'm having some video issues with warcraft 3 in wine, my drivers are all installed correctly and run ut04 around 180fps. wine version is 0.9.17
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, wester digital hard disk mobile, EIDE
<krang> after following the installation guide in the ubuntuforums
<billybennett> anyone know how to restart my sound?  I lost sound in youtube
<bonsai> burepe, no, but if you were running it, it could have explained choppy video playback...
<mrbrdo> if i change resolution over 1024x768 i get werid graphical problems (seems like parts of the screen are cloning around)
<bobovski> mwe: ok, fixed it. found in a forum post. ran chown -R <username>:users /home/<username>/.macromedia
<burepe> ok
<tritium> krang: the wiki guide is the official guide.  Did you use ubuntu packages?
<bobovski> mwe: so does that mean I have to run this for each of the users on this system if I want it to work for all users?
<stefg> stinkball: #wine is prolly a better channel to ask this
<krang> i downloaded the driver from the link in the ubuntuforums-guide.
<mwe> bobovski: I never did that
<mrbrdo> do i need to install nvidia drivers or something to be able to use resolutions over 1024x768?
<tritium> krang: you really should use official ubuntu packages
<bobovski> mwe: hmm, worked for me. I'll just do it for each user and wash my hands of it. Thanks for the help
<erUSUL> !fixres > mrbrdo
<mrbrdo> thanks
<krang> i got the same problems with them, tritium
<burepe> the dvd is ok if it is not full screen (kinda has lines in it though). Is there a way to kill some processes to give more memory to the dvd? maybe using xfce or something?
<mormoloc> hello
<javiolo> hi
<bonsai> krang what graphics card do you have?
<krang> radeon mobile 9200
<burepe> vlc looks smooth!\
<mormoloc> im looking for a way to find out what fonts i have on my linux Os?
<bonsai> i see, there is an but in the latest fglrx driver for the radeon 92xx series
<kukkaisrinsessa> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tritium> burepe: what are you using to play dvds currently?
<burepe> right now vlc
<burepe> I was using totem
<tritium> burepe: totem-gstreamer, or totem-xine?
<burepe> vlc looks nuce
<burepe> not sure
<krang> yay, bonsai: my graphic-card is on the working-list...
<tritium> burepe: xine and gxine work well too
<bonsai> krang have a look at this thread, if the errors are the same, follow the instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033&
<burepe> vlc is way better right now
<tritium> burepe: try them all, and pick your favorite
<krang> well, i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910 =)
<abhinay> !video join
<ubotu> I know nothing about video join - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abhinay> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dobedobedew> If I clone a Ubuntu 6.06 install, the eth0 will not come up.  It used to work with 5.10.  Is it storing the MAC address somewhere?
<tritium> abhinay: please play with ubotu in a private query
<bonsai> krang, yes your card is supported of course, but the newest fglrx driver has a bug for 92xx series which can be fixed by replacing a file which you can download in that thread
<tritium> dobedobedew: yes, /etc/iftab
<krang> ok, I'll have a try ^^
<abhinay> tritium, as iam new to IRC chat , hw can i do tat ?
<fuoco> can i use 2.6.17 kernel on ubuntu somehow ? are there ready made images ?
<krang> ah, yes, there it is. my errors :) thanks for this until next error ;)
<tritium> abhinay: /query ubotu, and then type away
<ardchoille> abhinay: /query ubotu
<tritium> fuoco: no images yet for dapper, but for edgy, yes
<dobedobedew> Thanks tritium! Is that something that is ubuntu specific?
<thespore> How can i  get a command line docked to the panel?  I could do this with Breezy.
<tritium> dobedobedew: I'm not sure, as ubuntu is all I use these days
<fuoco> tritium: will dapper ever upgrade the kernel ?
<homerh_linux> hiya where can i find a list of all the offical ubuntu repos (think i screwed mine )
<tritium> It's probably beign used in debian as well
<bonsai> krang, download libGL.so.1.2 and replace it
<tritium> fuoco: if security vulnerabilities require it
<krang> ..in progress.. :)
<assasukasse> does anyone know about a http irc gateway? at work they filtered out irc
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, where is located the SATA support in kernel sources???, I just found a deprecated option
<zecarlos> join #ubuntu-br
<wildman> thespore, right lcik on the panel, add, take a look down where it says something like "run an application"
<wildman> thespore, lcik -> click
<knapper> teelittle: I logged out and did '/etc/xinit.d/kdm start and it said it was already started.
<rambo3> !info freevo breezy
<ubotu> Package freevo does not exist in breezy
<tritium> knapper: there is a restart option too
<thespore> wildman, yeah i saw that.. not what i wanted. :P
<s_spiff> hey ppl any1 used bmpx on a 64 amd arch?
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: if you do not have sata drives you do not need it. anyway is under scsi drivers libata
<krang> yeah, it works
<krang> lets see, what glxinfo says
<tritium> rambo3: try mythtv
<wildman> thespore, then, what do you want to do?
<thespore> wildman, used to have an actual command line docked on the panel
<knapper> tritium I did stop then start and it still sat at the text login
<krang> dri also works, hm, I'll test it
<rambo3> Trinisan, why , i need media center not tv center
<wildman> thespore, actual command line = script?
<tritium> knapper: what's the original problem, anway?
<tritium> anyway, rather
<ardchoille> knapper: Are you at tty1 or tty7?
<knapper> tritium, when I boot up it goes to text login instead of graphical
<knapper> tty7?
<knapper> I guess
<knapper> yeah
<tritium> rambo3: mythtv is a media center, essentially, and much further along than freevo
<thespore> wildman, no it was an option in the "Add to panel" in breezy.  put a commandline so i could just click and type "kill esd" or whatever, was much simpler than opening a terminal.
<krang> seems like it works, thanks bonsai =)
<EdsipeR> erUSUL, my running kernel use /dev/hda2 to mount the root partition, the new kernel can't do that, all hard disk support has been build inside kernel image
<krang> now I'll have a test with xgl ^^
<bonsai> good news, np krang
<thespore> wildman, but it seems it has disappeared with dapper
<krang> *log off*
<wildman> from the description of "run an app" that's what it does... you type a command, press Enter and it's executed
<wildman> thespore, or that's what I've understood at least :)
<thespore> wildman.  yes.. but you have to click the button for the command line to come up.  this was an actual command line on the panel.. don't have to click anything for it to come up :P
<wildman> thespore, just saw it, right... no more place to type 'directly'
<thespore> wildman, yeah :(
<thespore> wildman, it was handy ;)
<wildman> yeah
<erUSUL> EdsipeR: i do not know whyyour new kernel does not boot... did you use the ubuntu conf as a base for yours? 'cp /boot/config-2.6.15-23-k7 .config && make oldconfig' ??
<casjomt> 0000
<casjomt> OLA
<FeestBijtje> http://feestbijtje.homedns.org <==== how can i use less memory? its alway's full
<FeestBijtje> http://feestbijtje.homedns.org/phpsysinfo <==== how can i use less memory? its alway's full*
<mwe> thespore: isn't it basically what alt-f2 does?
<rambo3> tritium ok all try it does it use mplayer ?
<thespore> mwe, eh sorta.. that's what i've been using in abscence of me ole favorite docked-command line
<erUSUL> !memory > FeestBijtje
<tritium> rambo3: it can be used with mythtv, but it also has its own player.  Check out mythtv.org for details
<_marshall> hey guys
<mwe> thespore: yeah. I bet it's possible to bring it back though I'm not sure how
<_marshall> whats the difference between compiz vanilla and compiz quinn?
<B|nTaRa> hello
<B|nTaRa> i would liek to ask some questions ..
<mwe> shoot
<phunkalicious> compiz quinn has tons of kewl stuff
<B|nTaRa> if i wanna install ubuntu in vmware .. which do i need ?
<thespore> mwe, if ya find out, lemme know! lol
<B|nTaRa> vmware player or vm ware workstation or vmware server ?
<mwe> thespore: yeah :)
<phunkalicious> workstation or server, not player
<stefg> B|nTaRa: you can download preintalled images at the vmware site.. sve you effort
<phunkalicious> server is free now you know, just use that
<mwe> server is free?
<phunkalicious> yup
<phunkalicious> they took their gsx server, called it just vmware server, and made it freezy
<FeestBijtje> erUSUL, linux keeps it ocupied for new processes? and makes it free when needet?
<B|nTaRa> thank you
<mwe> I wonder why that is. couldn't sell it I guess
<_marshall> phunkalicious: so if i want to switch from vanilla to quinn all i have to do is uninstall the vanilla packages and install quinn?
<B|nTaRa> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<aty> hello
<erUSUL> FeestBijtje: yes for new processes and for disk cache (faster access)
<Ballsy> Hi Gang.  Could someone tell me how to boot into 'text mode' when using the LiveCD ?  I'm having video issues and need to get things going without X first.....
<stefg> http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/community.html
<FeestBijtje> erUSUL, i understand
<aty> Ballsy: same problem. same question
<aty> :D
<FeestBijtje> erUSUL, thanx :)
<erUSUL> FeestBijtje: no problem
<Ballsy> aty, yes, I thought someone might remember me <g>
<aty> Ballsy: "Failed to start x server"?
<phunkalicious> umm...i think you ust have to enable quinn's repositories and hten update _marshall, but i'm not exactly sure; ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<phunkalicious> they probably know more :D
<aty> no i dont remember you. i have the same problem with an nvidia gf2 card
<Ballsy> aty, I get as far as    'configuring some drivers...ok' which then dumps me to a blank screen with blinking cursor.
<B|nTaRa> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<aty> yeah and after the blinking cursor?
<Ballsy> aty, ah, understood.  SiS 760 on-board here....
<B|nTaRa> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ballsy> aty, after?  Nothing.  Sits there....indefinitely....
<stefg> !fishing > B|nTaRa
<B|nTaRa> !gubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about gubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aty> hmm.. i have got an error message too.. then sits there
<aty> :D
<B|nTaRa> thanks
<aty> do you know how to reach the live-expert ?
<aty> because i have found everywhere this solution
<kalosaurusrex> is there someway I can "lock" my application windows to a specific desktop?  I hate that they don't stay on the desktop that I put them.. :)
<Ballsy> aty, I tried the amd64.iso as well (AMD Athlon 64 arch here) and it dies too, but with some error16 notes about segfaults.
<aty> but if i put it in the boot prompt it wont work
<aty> i have tried the desktop i386 iso
<aty> i have 32 bit system
<aty> but i cannot understand what the hell can be the problem...
<aty> anyone?:)
<Ballsy> aty, have you tried specifying just the number '3' as your boot option ?  That may (or may not?) take you to run level 3, without X.  It'll want you to log in though...not sure what the def user/pass would be....trying that now myself
<erUSUL> aty: with the alternate cd?
<srikanth> Can any one tell How to read .chm formats in linux
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* [#canonical-support]  Bad channel key
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(aty/#ubuntu) erUSUL: this will be the lost.. i havent got bandwith for another cd
(chrisbudden14/#ubuntu) woah
(aty/#ubuntu) Ballsy: thx i will try it
(chrisbudden14/#ubuntu) whats going on?
(aty/#ubuntu) aah hope the buffer havent deleted the informations
(aty/#ubuntu) -s
(aty/#ubuntu) :)
(martbd/#ubuntu) help
<phunkalicious> shizzle :O
(srikanth/#ubuntu) What happenning
(srikanth/#ubuntu) hell
* phunkalicious surfs the netsplit
(tritium_away/#ubuntu) srikanth: a Netsplit
<chowells> haha, the most impressive netsplit I've ever seen
<chrisbudden14> whats that?
<whyameye> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<srikanth> tritium_away, means?
<phunkalicious> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<srikanth> Can any one tell How to read .chm formats in linux
<Xorlev> xchm
<IcyT> a splited network ;)
<srikanth> Can any one tell How to read .chm formats in linux
<tritium_away> srikanth: a rip in the time-space continuum
<Xorlev> srikanth: Install xchm
<B|nTaRa> how i wanna read .nfo files in ubuntu ?
<srikanth> Xorlev, ok thank u
<WifiBrain> I'll find out
<ciaron> do i want xmule or amule?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(stabby-/#ubuntu) THIS IS A STICKUP *stab* *stab*
(FeestBijtje/#ubuntu) once i had this with my botnet lol 1 milion bots
(l0zzy/#ubuntu) weeeee
(FeestBijtje/#ubuntu) i hate net splits
(ks1/#ubuntu) hehe
(FeestBijtje/#ubuntu) floooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
(FeestBijtje/#ubuntu) ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovd
(FeestBijtje/#ubuntu) thank god :S
<torpedo|dog> FeestBijtje: it's not a netsplit, people were physically disconnected from the server they were attached to
<FeestBijtje> torpedo|dog, you mean server tought we dissconnected?
<ks1> Yeah
<nalioth> FeestBijtje: do you like it here?
<torpedo|dog> FeestBijtje: No, I was disconnected from my server.
<B|nTaRa> hmmm
<B|nTaRa> how u can see which ppl r idlers :P
<FeestBijtje> nalioth, not at this moment
<_wall> fun
<FeestBijtje> torpedo|dog, ur hosting a server for freenode?
<nalioth> FeestBijtje: please don't add to the chaos with your cruft
<RedGhost> seeing 750 users connect at the same time is funny
<FeestBijtje> nalioth, okay sorry
<torpedo|dog> FeestBijtje: No, I mean the server I was connected to disconnected me.
<torpedo|dog> I had to reconnect to freenode.
<FeestBijtje> torpedo|dog, same here
<RedGhost> xchat reconnected me o:
<malachi> Netsplit...
<wildman> looks like Freenode servers are up&down today...
<FeestBijtje> no malachi
<ks1> noo
<B|nTaRa> im installing KDE atm
<ks1> everyone was totally disconnected.
<B|nTaRa> uninstalling*
<torpedo|dog> thetorpedodog@~ $
<torpedo|dog> dentist <thetorpedodog
<FeestBijtje> torpedo|dog, you are a dentist? :S
<skavenge> so i installed mozilla-mplayer hoping to get streaming video, i uninstalled and tried the totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin and now it doesnt work at all .. any ideas?
<FeestBijtje> i am scared of those peeps
<ardchoille> What happened to freenode?
<nalioth> ardchoille: netsplit
<RedGhost> it was attacked by al qaeda
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ahh
<B|nTaRa> RedGhost : or by CIA or FBI or KGB ?
<RedGhost> id like to hope the KGB
<skavenge> how do i tell firefox to use the gstreamer plugin instead of the mozilla one?
<__doc__> hi, any clue how I playback *.mov (quicktime) and how to install the firefox plugin for it?
<ciaron> i'm getting Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server within my vnc session and ideas why?
<fortran01> __doc__, : just install mplayer plugin for firefox
<fortran01> __doc__, : i think you also need the mp4 decoder for mplayer
<aqau_inter_fly> hello
<aqau_inter_fly> I was wondering if anyone has gotten Linksys WUSB54GC to work with Ubuntu
<fortran01> ciaron, maybe 1:0 is already occupied
<FunnyLookinHat> aqau_inter_fly, go to ubuntuforums.org and search the model number, i bet you'll find osmeone who has
<ciaron> fortran01: nah its a headless box
<skavenge> how do i tell firefox to use the gstreamer plugin instead of the mozilla one?
<aqau_inter_fly> funnylookinhat: I did go to the forums and I found one, but I'm kind of new to Linux and I didn't understand it
<ciaron> fortran01: vnserver is running fine i just can't launch any apps when logged into it
<jwhayman> could someone tell me the default install directory for apache2 please?
<FunnyLookinHat> aqau_inter_fly, ahh ok.  Well if you have a specific question about it you can post it here and I'm sure someone can help you, I would offer to help more directly but I am at work   : (
<__doc__> thx, worked
<skavenge> firefox is just retarded
<skavenge> bah
<FunnyLookinHat> aqau_inter_fly, if you are online later tonight (12 hours from now or so) I can help you as much as you need
<fortran01> jwhayman, /etc/apache2/ for config
<fyrestrtr> jwhayman: config: /etc/apache2/ files: /var/www/apache2-default/
<aqau_inter_fly> FunnyLookinHat: Okay, I'll try to get help now and if i can't then I'll get on tonight
<aqau_inter_fly> thanks
<Jaak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fortran01> skavenge, delete the mozilla one then install the gstreamer plugin
<_marshall> hey guys
<aqau_inter_fly> ok i just installed ubuntu yesterday and i was wondering how to install packages
<fortran01> aqau_inter_fly, use Synaptic Manager
<aqau_inter_fly> Fortran01:  How?
<jeremyclarke> you can choose "add or remove" from one of the main menus
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<RedGhost> aqua_inter_fly: apt-cache search, apt-get install "name"
<RedGhost> do apt-get update first
<skavenge> fortran01: ive done that 20 times no dice, firefox thinks mozilla is still installed and doesnt register the gstreamer OR xine plugins
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: read the restrictedformats wiki.
<fortran01> skavenge, did you restart?
<aqau_inter_fly> Okay, I'm going to go hook up my computer through ehternet so i can get internet on ubuntu, then i'll be back
<skavenge> fortran01: of course
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: thats not going to do me any good
<Hexidigital_> hi guys... i need to edit my /etc/network/interfaces file to allow me to switch between my home LAN and my college LAN.. file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18521 ... any ideas what i'd need to change to allow college LAN access?
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: tells you how to fiddle with firefox if plugins aren't working.
<fortran01> Hexidigital_, can't you use the network configuration?
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: i dont see it
<fyrestrtr> Hexidigital_: use the profiles in network-manager
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: read it?
<Hexidigital_> fyrestrtr::  ah, i didn't think of that... thanks
<Hexidigital_> fortran01::  what do you mean network configuration? network manager?
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: uh yeah
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: a 1000 times
<Ballsy> Anyone know hwere I can find a comprehensive list of 'boot options' that I can specify when trying the Dapper Live CD ?
<skavenge> i can recite 3/4 of the restricted formats page from memory, sure it says how to install plugins doesnt say anything about fixing them when they're broke
<Ballsy> with Suse 10.1, I can specify a simple   '3'  as an option to boot to run-level 3....but apparnetly not with Ubuntu LiveCD
<fortran01> Hexidigital_, I'm also trying network-manager now.thanks to fyrestrtr
<billybennett> Anyone here know why I lost sound in flash?
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: this didn't help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-e25afe1552d3a818f60e64143931b2d8e0522267
<fortran01> billybennett, maybe another program is holding the sound device
<fyrestrtr> Ballsy: hit F1 at the boot: prompt
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: no, as i said all it tells you is how to install them
<fyrestrtr> you want to switch, right? uninstall the first one, re-install this one. If it doesn't work, scroll to the bottom of the page where it lists the location of the firefox plugins, and link the one you want to that location.
<fyrestrtr> you have to be a bit creative to find the solution.
<billybennett> fortran01, I dont have anything else open except xchat
<zukalk> does anyone know how to give the mic input a REAL boost? that damn Mic Boost (+20dB) won't help, or barely will
<rambo3> Trinisan, thanks for recomending mythtv
<stabby-> What is the state of Linux NTFS Support?
<fortran01> billybennett, is it the flash plugin in your browser
<Ballsy> fyrestrtr, right, but that just gets me to the boot:  prompt.  The problem is, I dunno what option(s) I need to get to run-level 3 only (ie. no X)
<billybennett> fortran01, it was working the other day so I dunno
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: ive switched 20 times and get no option to link to anything else obviously you didnt pay attention to my initial question
<stabby-> What is the state of Linux NTFS Support?
<billybennett> fortran01, random mplayer files work in firefox.. it seems to be flash videos like youtube
<mrbrdo> i cannot use resolutions over 1024x768 (parts of screen become copied parts from other parts, it looks very weird). i use an ATI mobility card (notebook), and i use the ati driver (not the fglrx one).. any ideas? i tried everything in !fixres to no avail.
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: *sigh* you didn't understand what I wrote. Nevermind, maybe someone else can help you :)
<fyrestrtr> stabby-: read only works great, write -- not so great.
<stabby-> ...
<stabby-> they finished the write support couple days ago
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: i completely understood, your not solving the problem at hand with your answer is the point, *sigh*
<stabby-> idiot
<fortran01> maybe mplayer is using the device. try lsof /dev/audio or /dev/dsp in terminal to see who's hold the dev
<fortran01> billybennett,
<stabby-> ur telling me bullshit
<fyrestrtr> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<fyrestrtr> stabby-: read that ^ -- stop calling people idiot, only makes you look like one.
<mrbrdo> i cannot use resolutions over 1024x768 (parts of screen become copied parts from other parts, it looks very weird). i use an ATI mobility card (notebook), and i use the ati driver (not the fglrx one).. any ideas? i tried everything in !fixres to no avail.
<brl4n> stupid wireless internet
<brl4n> worthless
<stabby-> hey you read this http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15196
<stabby-> stupid nigger
<Luke> ...
<Gullstad> !tell brl4n about ndiswrapper
<brl4n> jesus
<stabby-> hate liars
<Luke> stabby-: please grow up
<Gullstad> !tell Gullstad  about ndiswrapper
<hawkaloogie> fyrestrtr, there's a new one, ntfs-3g, that's apparently stable enough for home use
<Gullstad> !tell Gullstad about ndiswrapper
<fyrestrtr> hawkaloogie: its probably not supported under dapper yet, which is all that matters.
<Gullstad> !tell brl4n about gentoo
<Gullstad> !tell Gullstad about gentoo
<brl4n> !tell gullstad to shut the fuck up
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell gullstad to shut the fuck up - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<pepinito> h
<pepinito> i
<Gullstad> !tell brl4n about echo
<ubotu> I know nothing about echo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mrbrdo> can anyone help me with my resolution problem? if i use any resolution over 1024x768 my screen becomes buggy (copied parts around), i tried !fixres but didn't help i use the "ati" driver
<pepinito> how can i see the kernel version i'm using?
<Gullstad> !tell brl4n about ram
<ardchoille> brl4n: Please watch the language
<ubotu> I know nothing about ram - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<brl4n> call someone please stop gullstad?
<fyrestrtr> mrbrdo: what kind of laptop do you have?
<ardchoille> Gullstad: Please don't play with the bot
<Gullstad> brl4n: Why are you in a helchan if you dont want help?
<brl4n> ardchoille:ohh he is harrassing me but the language affends you?  lol
<skavenge> anyone here versed in firefox and plugins that can give me more than the blatantly obvious answers? mplayer plugin installed from repos, removed, gstreamer installed, firefox doesnt recognize it and doesnt show up in firefox plugins, ive redone it 10 times, anyone?
<pepinito> hi, how can i see the kernel version I'm using?
<Gullstad> ardchoille: Was just refering to anserws. exept the last. That was just to piss him off
<mrbrdo> fyrestrtr: it's an Acer Aspire 1501LMi, i've used Ubuntu before successfully (i think 5.04) with no problems
* Signon time  :    Mon Jul 17 20:20:34 2006
* Signoff time :    Fri Jul 21 19:12:35 2006
* Total uptime :    3d 22h 52m  1s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(FeestBijtje/#ubuntu) lactation rules!
(fyrestrtr/#ubuntu) skavenge: if you don't have that directory on your system, try this ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
(mrbrdo/#ubuntu) fortran01: it is supported by both "ati" and "flgrx" - used both before with no problems
(fyrestrtr/#ubuntu) mrbrdo: do you know what is the native resolution on your laptop?
(mrbrdo/#ubuntu) fyrestrtr: nope
(mrbrdo/#ubuntu) fyrestrtr: i would guess 1024x768, though
(zazeem/#ubuntu) help me please, how do i install nvidia drivers?
(mrbrdo/#ubuntu) fyrestrtr: i use 1280x1024 on winxp all the time though
(Seveas/#ubuntu) !nvidia > zazeem
(zazeem/#ubuntu) ?
(zazeem/#ubuntu) !nvdia
(skavenge/#ubuntu) fyrestrtr: full of mozilla plugins ..
(ubotu/#ubuntu) I know nothing about nvdia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* GOTO: Illegal value
(zazeem/#ubuntu) !nnidia
(ubotu/#ubuntu) I know nothing about nnidia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zazeem> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrbrdo> just check your private chat zazeem ;)
<zazeem> ook
<zazeem> thnx
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: hrmm, which ones?
<IseeIsee> I just installed the bridge-utils package, from where can I use it ?
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: libjavaplugin_oji.so  libtotem_mozilla.la  libtotem_mozilla.xpt
<mrbrdo> fyrestrtr: when i use a higher resolution here in ubuntu, the mouse icon sometimes displays as a square of something from my screen, and i have copied parts of the screen all around
<santa99> !ugly
<ubotu> I know nothing about ugly - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> mrbrdo: you can try to manually edit the resolutions in X and see what happens then, although I recommend you install the ati drivers if your video card is supported.
<santa99> !dritry
<ubotu> I know nothing about dritry - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<santa99> !dirty
<ubotu> I know nothing about dirty - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: libtotem_mozilla.a    libtotem_mozilla.so  libunixprintplugin.so
<billybennett> fortran01, I figured it out
<santa99> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<kouwe> how can i setup my laptop, when i close it it automatically is going to hibernate
<zazeem> also how can i always stay logged in as root?  i cant go into my other hard drive with all my files on it, and i can even open my documents :/ and its my computer
<mrbrdo> fyrestrtr: ok i will try them, i already tried changing the resolution with that gedit-config tool or something like that, from the wiki - didn't help
<zazeem> anyone?
<zsuzsi> hi
<Seveas> zazeem, you'd better fix the mounting of that harddrive instead of throwing security out the window by being root all the time
<fyrestrtr> zazeem: you cannot stay logged in as root -- for safety reasons. You need to mount your other hard driver properly.
<mrbrdo> zazeem:  use sudo -s
<Jared> Hi, is there going to be a flash player 9 for linux any time soon?
<skavenge> i love how you install a package with apt-get and it install 24 more it supposedly needs then when you apt-get remove the same package it removes that one thing and leaves all the other crap behind, thats just wonderful ;/
<Seveas> Jared, q1 2007
<zazeem> sudo -s then what?
<waern> do default methods have to have type signatures in class declarations?
<Jared> wont be out till 2007?!?
<Seveas> Jared, undeed
<Seveas> indeed even
<Jared> wow
<fyrestrtr> waern: ??? #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jared> i can't do antying on myspace o.0
<mrbrdo> zazeem: then you can do things as root i guess O_o
<Foobal> skavenge: there are tools against that..
<fyrestrtr> good thing too. myspace = useless.
<zazeem> o
<Jared> i keep in touch with friends on it
<zazeem> thnx
<skavenge> Foobal: which are even more of a pain, deborphan only finds libs, if you use aptitude it installs a more than is needed with some programs than with an apt-get, etc etc
<mrbrdo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<IseeIsee> how can I know the local IP of my machine withing my home network ?
<Foobal> skavenge: trying to delete all the installed ones that seem weird, .. takes some time, but works nice :)
<teicah> how do i disable eth0 at bootup..im on a sorry dialup connection
<skavenge> Foobal: yeah, almost makes me want to do an alternate install so i can do it piece by piece from the get go
<phaedrus44> can someone explain to me what the /etc/network/interfaces  is all about so i can have a static ip address?
<waern> fyrestrtr, haha! wrong channel, sorry :)
<abhinay> i need a software wich is used to join two video files of any type !
<fyrestrtr> phaedrus44: recommend you use network-manager
<phaedrus44> oh..is that an app?
<Foobal> abhinay: "cp" ?
<thompa> grub tells me sda1 19G and unallocated 213G, where did the rest go?
<IseeIsee> I need to setup a bridge between my 2 Ethernet, how can I
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<fyrestrtr> phaedrus44: system > administration > networking
<thompa> 16G unaccounted for, i zeroed the 250G hard drive with seagate
<abhinay> it is a package
<stefg> phaedrus44: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18524
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I am using sftp to upload files to a server. I used ' put Mounts/ext3/folder1/folder2/* web'. However, it's only copied a fraction of the files from folder2 to folder 'web' on the server.  Most of the files generate the error "skipping non-regular file...filename". Any ideas?
<phaedrus44> i dont have it
<mjr> thompa, reserved blocks (you can modify the amount with tune2fs) and iso vs. binary kilos
<fyrestrtr> gizmo_the_great1: they are probably directories that its skipping. Use scp instead.
<zazeem> is there any wikis or information where i can make my nvidia card go faster or run better?
<phaedrus44> stefg: how do i know what my ip is?
<mjr> plus, of course, actual FS overhead
<thompa> mjr: should i just ignore this?
<phaedrus44> or the ip of my router?
<gizmo_the_great1> fyrestrtr:  they are directories, yes. What is scp?
<fyrestrtr> gizmo_the_great1: scp = secure copy
<gizmo_the_great1> phaedrus44, ifconfig
<mjr> thompa, well, the default reserved block count _is_ probably too high on most filesystems...
<thompa> mjr: what is the reserve used for?
<zazeem> is there any wikis or information where i can make my nvidia card go faster or run better?
<phaedrus44> is the inet address the address of the cable modem?
<stefg> phaedrus44: _you_  /define/ it... take 192.168.1.1 if you don't know a better one... make sure you're on the same subnet as your router (2nd last number must match)
<jpjacobs> zazeem, have you installed nvidia-glx?
<phaedrus44> thank you much
<mjr> thompa, space reserved for the root account
<zazeem> yes
<zazeem> jpjacobs yes
<elephanthunter> When I update ubuntu, a bunch of menu items are added to the grub menu. Is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<mjr> thompa, generally kept to assure the functioning of basic system services under space constraints
<thompa> mjr: ok so its not a hidden microsoft partition or anything, i just zeroed the entire driiv
<Juhaz> partitioning tools don't count reserved space anyway
<zazeem> jpjacobs: i heard there was a way in the config to make it go better
<mwe> elephanthunter: you probably want to be able to boot the new kernels though
<GreySim> Does anyone know if there are any options for the Mac Dapper Desktop CD besides 'video=ofonly'? If I use that option, X doesn't boot, and if I don't use that option, X boots but I end up with a blank screen.
<stefg> phaedrus44: if you have no router, just a cable-modem then you get your IP from your ISP... you can't have a static one then
<kouwe> why am i not seeing "What to do when lid closes" at the Power Management Preferences ?
<Juhaz> ~16-17G is all accounted for in the 2^30 vs 10^9 difference for 250G drive
<Foobal> kouwe: because Linux and most of the oss software is some 5-10 years behind the development.
<kouwe> ^^
<djm62> kouwe: what are you seeing?
<kouwe> no actions at all
<kouwe> only 1 action under " running on battery "
<SogniX> how can I find out what the throughput speed of my hard drives are?
<zazeem>  my nvidia stuff is messed up.  it says in terminal when i put nvidia-glx-config enable it says it cant automatically do it because it was altered, it tells me to edit manually. What do i do?
<djm62> kouwe: I see three tabs in power management preferences, on AC - on Battery, and general
<elephanthunter> mwe: good point
<kouwe> djm62: me to but there should be some actions on the bottom
<fyrestrtr> zazeem: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<mrbrdo> djm62:  there's an option at the bottom of on AC for me - "When the laptop lid is closed"
<fyrestrtr> zazeem: read the nvidia wiki entry.
<djm62> kouwe: OK, so you don't have "when laptop lid is closed" with a choose box
<mrbrdo> djm62:  under actions
<kouwe> djm62: no not at all....
<zazeem> i rread the entry
<mwe> elephanthunter: I think if you remove the old kernel if the new one works the entries for that one will go away as well
<stefg> SogniX: sudo hdparm -T /dev/hdX
<zazeem> i did what it said to do
<djm62> kouwe: what sort of laptop do you have?
<kouwe> Toshiba Satellite M70-147
<djm62> kouwe: have you had a google with the model number and "ubuntu"?
<kouwe> yes but no hits
<mwe> I wonder if if will be able to install a small linux on my mp3 player and boot my laptop from it
<SogniX> stefg: sweet, thanks
<mwe> basically use it as a stick
<Jared> mwe, might bes omething to write about if you can get it to work
<djm62> mwe: I have had success with that and DSL, but it stopped working as an mp3 player
<mwe> djm62: yes I know it will probably hose the existing file system
<m_0_r_0_n> Is there a way to repair an usb flash disk? Windows XP is not able to recognize my usb flash disk since I am writing to it on Ubuntu. Ubuntu is still able to write/read to the usb disk.
<fowlduck> m_0_r_0_n, does it have a filesystem on it that windows can read?
<zazeem> i dont get this i dsid everything the wiki said but my sudo nvidia-glx-config enable command errors me
<nalioth> m_0_r_0_n: more likely you need to enable ext2/ext3 reading/writing capability in XP
<m_0_r_0_n> fowlduck, fat32
<stefg> m_0_r_0_n: what filesystem is the stick formatted to?
<m_0_r_0_n> It s an 8 GB usb flash disk
<fowlduck> zazeem, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fowlduck> zazeem, then select appropriate options
<Foobal> m_0_r_0_n: you formatted it in linux?
<zazeem> ok
<CokeNCode> ok, so ... this guy has put up my whois info for my site on his blog ... is that illegal ?
<m_0_r_0_n> No, it was preformatted for Windows, but should be compatible to linux
<djm62> mwe: use dd to back up the mp3 player, and dd to put the filesystem back on should you want to use it as a player
<kouwe> !xchat-tray
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat-tray - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CokeNCode> bashing me, and my website, just because i quoted his tutorial, without asking his permission
<aqau_inter_fly> hello everyone
<mwe> djm62: yeah
<CokeNCode> i apologized and removed it immediately, and he is still refusing to fix the blog
<djm62> kouwe: I can't find anything on google for that
<kouwe> no me neither.....
<MarcN> CokeNCode: anyone can lookup whois information.  Type this at the command line:        whois yourdomain.com
<aqau_inter_fly> Isn't that a program called "Wine" or something that allows you to run Windows programs in Linux?
<stefg> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<CokeNCode> MarcN yeh, i know that. I'm using linux after all, but I just didn't think it was necessary to reproduce said info, and then encourage others to call my home number at all hours of the day and night
<sjbrown> ok, so i apt-get installed all the directfb stuff.  anyone know how to check that it's running for sure?
<sjbrown> is there a test program?
<m_0_r_0_n> I am quite sure, if I delete all files on my usb flash disk, windows will be able to recognize the disk again. I think the fat32 driver of linux is buggy.
<MarcN> CokeNCode: asking people to call you is a childish.
<stefg> m_0_r_0_n: it's not. period
<CokeNCode> MarcN the part that has me so shocked, is that I apologized immediately, and removed the article. And even linked to it like he asked.
<m_0_r_0_n> stefg, period?
<CokeNCode> But he still found it necessary to put all my info up in his blog and bash my site
<_marshall> does anybody know aht glitz is?
<burzum> Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies <-- is it impossible to play this?
<_marshall> *does anybody know what glitz is?
<burzum> marshall: google knows
<burzum> wikipedia too :)
<CokeNCode> *sigh ... I wish everyone used ubuntu, and lived by its principles
<stefg> fat32 is everything but an ideal filesystem. so maybe the flash memory is already faulty and windows is having trouble reading the fat... back it up, reformat and throw the stuff back on it... then complain again
<djm62> kouwe: I can only suggest posting to the appropriate ubuntu forum to give more people a chance to see your question
<m_0_r_0_n> stefg, it s my second usb disk with the same problem
<Foobal> _marshall: my guess: opengl interfacing library, makes it possible to seriously hardware accelerate Cairo stuff
<kouwe> djm62: i think i go and make a post there yeah..... but thnx!
<Niunio> Hello. I need help to configure a parport scanner.
<Seveas> Foobal, good guess ;)
<_marshall> Foobal: do i want it if i already have compiz?
<Seveas> _marshall, yes
<IseeIse1> i'm trying to delete a bridge, it says bridge is still up can't delete it, how can I make the bridge do down ?
<Foobal> _marshall: my guess is yeah.. if compiz screws the acceleration part up it'll fall back to mesa and you won't lose anything anyways
<_marshall> Seveas: how come?
<_marshall> ohh
<stefg> i'm tempted to say 'works for me' , but to verify it you need to format the stick and write some test data to it in Windows... after that write to it in Linux. then try if windows can read, waht Linux wrote
<Foobal> _marshall: it just offers some stuff like drawing curves in a pretty standard and efficient way even if the hardware acceleration for it breaks.. but if the acceleration works with compiz, it'll be extremely fast and nice experience
<m_0_r_0_n> stefg, I am deleting all files (3 GB)...
<aqau_inter_fly> Okay, I just installed Wine using Synaptic package manager...now how do i use it
<_marshall> Foobal: ohhh cool
<Niunio> I'm trying to install an Epson GT-6500 "parport". I've followed all tutorials and FAQs and mans I've found but it doesn't work. Can somebody help me?
<_marshall> Foobal: all i gotta do is install the packages right?
<mrbrdo> fyrestrtr: i installed the fglrx driver now, and now i can't even choose higher resolutions than 1024x768 in the Screen Resolution configuration tool
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SogniX> is there any way to prevent a Mac from writing resource forks to my ubuntu server's hard drive? (and no, getting rid of the Mac is not an option :))
<Foobal> _marshall: no idea whether the Cairo will notice the installation of it etc.. I haven't checked out how stuff works on Ubuntu, sorry
<mrbrdo> i alredy tried the guide with the ATI drivers (not fglrx), but ok i will try again now
<_marshall> Foobal: ok, thanks man
<stefg> SogniX: give the mac read-only access :-)
<SogniX> stefg: lol that's not an option either. heh
<stefg> SogniX: OS9 or OSX
<SogniX> stefg: I was thinking of converting the drive to hfs+ - but last time I tried that it (or ubuntu) didn't like losing power and corripted the whole thing :/
<SogniX> OSX
<fyrestrtr> SogniX: I have a bookmark for that (I think -- maybe I lost it) but someone posted about that already. Google would help.
<aqau_inter_fly> I just installed wine, how do i use it?
<abbot45> totem-xine runs off the w32codecs right?
<SogniX> and any way to disable the join/part messages in xchat? gets annoying :)
<stefg> SogniX: conference-mode :-)
<erUSUL> SogniX: right click in tab channel button
<Nod51> I want to install the amd64 kernel on a 32bit install so I can run a amd64 vertual server. How can I compile the kernel to be AMD64bit and not just AMD64 optimized?
<Foobal> abbot45: yes
<abbot45> Foobal.  wird i've installed the w32codecs and totem-xine still won't play anything but mpeg video.  not even mp3s.
<Foobal> Nod51: the difference is so small that you can just use the standard x86 32-bit kernel without losing much
<Nod51> Foobal: My mythtv encoding gets a 50% performance increase from 64bit
<SogniX> stefg, erUSUL: I don't see how to do that
<Nod51> Foobal: but a lot fo games, browser plugins, and Wine don't like 64 bit
<mrbrdo> when i try "aticonfig --resolution=..." i get "Error: Section # expected" (and aticonfig doesn't display --resolution as a valid option when it lists all the available parameters)
<Foobal> nod51: ahh, you meant that. then you just want to get the general x86-64 kernel
<Nod51> Foobal: well I would like to run int in a virtual server since it is easy to set up and seperates it from my general use system.
<stefg> SogniX: i don't use xchat, but in chatzilla there's an option of switching the channel in conference-mode (no joins/parts) if a certain user limit is reached..
<Foobal> nod51: the host and the guest having different ones?
<Nod51> Foobal: but as you suggested, shoudl I just d/l the x86-64 kernel deb by hand in stall it or is there an apt option to search a different arch?
<zazeem> how do i get new repositories on ubuntu? i have the newest version of ubuntu
<mrbrdo> oops, actually it does list it, but it still doesn't work
<abbot45> is quicktime included in the w32codecs?
<Foobal> yes.
<Nod51> Foobal: yes there isa 64bit install with 64libs and encoders and such, while I have a 32bit host with 32bit libs and such
<cpk2> what repository has the w32codecs?
<mrbrdo> ok nvm fixed, brb
<aqau_inter_fly> can anyone help me
<abbot45> cpk2, penguin liberation front
<cpk2> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<abbot45> cpk2, penguin liberation front (plf)
<aqau_inter_fly> I'm trying to get wine to work but i have no clue
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zazeem> how do i get new repositories on ubuntu? i have the newest version of ubuntu
<cpk2> alright abbot45 thanks
<_JP> grub's "menu.lst" is overwritten always when i update kernel. where/how do i set grub defaults?
<Nod51> Foobal: I know there are ways to override the libs and hack in a working 32bit in a 64bit install, but virtual servers are easy to set up for me. It also allows me to just cp it to another computer if I upgrade some day.
<Bombur> why
<Foobal> nod51: I doubt that could work.. I've heard of the host running 64-bit and the guests 32-bit kernels.. I doubt it works the other way around but I'm not an expert on that (I don't have yet emt64 capable cpu myself)
<cpk2> aqau_inter_fly: you could try cedega, its incredibly simple
<Bombur> can I ask a question?
<XKnight> _JP, /boot/grub in there youl see the grub config file
<j_ack> cpk2 , http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/
<Bombur> can I ask a question?
<aqau_inter_fly> I have just installed Wine using synampic package installer, now how do i use it?
<soundray> Bombur: you already are
<cpk2> j_ack: cool thanks
<Bombur> am I?
<guitarra> hi
<Seveas> Bombur, and again 
<Nod51> Foobal: well the kernel can be 64bit, 64bit NVIDIA (with 32bit libs) and modules, but as far as the rest, 32bit libs should play nice with a 64bit kernel
<abhinay> aqau_inter_fly, wine <filename>
<XKnight> aqau_inter_fly, usiusally from the command line: wine <win file to run>
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_JP> XKnight: well, there isn't any grub.conf or so, which one do you mean?
<Bombur> what question shall I ask?
<stefg> aqau_inter_fly: better ask in#wine
<abbot45> all i know is that i could play h264 video & mp3s in totem before, then i had to re-install ubuntu.  now even though i've got totem-xine & w32codecs installed i can't play either one in totem.  does anyone know whats going on?
<XKnight> _jp so in the grub dir there isnt a conf file et al?
<Foobal> Nod51: yeah.
<Bombur> what question shall I ask?
<Nod51> Foobal: lets just say I like to do the unusual somtimes if the end result might work better :-). Anyhow thanks for your help I will continue searching google on how to compile a kernel for 64bit on a 32bit system
<guitarra> who knows, how i can install in text mode on amd64 machine
<soundray> Bombur: keep doing that, and you'll get kickbanned
<mrbrdo> thanks guys, resolution is working OK now, after installing the fglrx driver and following the !fixres wiki
<Bombur> why
<gizmo_the_great1> can anyone tell me how to upload BOTH files AND folders using either sftp or scp? Using either it seems to only be able to upload the files. I've also tried using Nautilus and gFTP - both seem unable to process the sftp connection for some reason
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> guitarra: with the alternate cd?
<Nod51> Foobal: was just wondering if anyone knew what compile flags I needed to give it.
<ubuntu_newbie> Hello
<Bombur> I only asked a question
<guitarra> no with the desktop cd
<srikanth> Can any one tell where the screen shots are saved in vlc player(When we take screen shots)
<Bombur> tell me an answer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> gizmo_the_great1: scp -R /path/to/somewhere/* user@someserver.com:/path/to/somewhere/
<abbot45> srikanth, did you look in /home/YOU/.vlc?  just a guess.
<guitarra> there is no option in the install menu
<soundray> Thanks Seveas
<jwhayman> I'm having trouble getting PHP5 to work with my Apache2 server, it worked until i reinstalled it, is there a conf file for apache i need to update or something please?
<ubuntu_newbie> When I reboot my linux machine I'm receiving this message "Give root password for maintenance ubuntu" but I DO NOT REMEMBER the ROOT password! Now, how do I do to enter?? Ctrl+D just reboots
<srikanth> abbot45, 1m
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu_newbie: your password is the root password
<fyrestrtr> jwhayman: define 'trouble'
<_JP> XKnight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18525
<jwhayman> fyrestrtr the php scripts on my website try and download themselves instead of just displaying as they normally would
<srikanth> abbot45, ya;thank u
<srikanth> abbot45, working
<gizmo_the_great1> fyrestrtr: Thanks, but I already tried that syntax. I had previously used lower case r and so tried it with 'R' but that just diplsyed the help to me
<ubuntu_newbie> fyrestrtr: but it's not working
<fyrestrtr> jwhayman: they were working previously?
<fyrestrtr> gizmo_the_great1: its lowercase r, and it should work -- if you have ssh access on the remote machine.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu_newbie: don't know then, sorry.
<XKnight> _jp if you do ls -l menu.lst it should point to the grub.conf ... if its red then the file has been removed ...
<abbot45> so anyone.  is there any reason why .mov, .mp3, .avi shouldn't be working in totem-xine even though i've got w32codecs installed?
<jwhayman> fyrestrtr: yes they were working perfectly, then a book i have about mysql said i needed to install mysqli so that i could connect to mysql databases and to do that i would need to download PHP5 again and build from source with the correct config files. this didnt work so i just reinstalled PHP5 from synaptic and now it doenst work
<Avdi> Any Emacs users?  I need a recent org-mode package and the homepage is down.
<soundray> ubuntu_newbie: can you reboot in recovery mode? (select second option in grub menu)
<fyrestrtr> abbot45: got all that gstreamer stuff installed?
<XKnight> youl need to create it ... see the grub howto to obtain the information or ... tldp.org
<gizmo_the_great1> fyres
<fyrestrtr> jwhayman: oh geez, you could have just sudo apt-get install php5-mysqli
<srikanth> abbot45, w32 codecs are to see live sites only
<abbot45> fyrestrtr, yes, but that doesn't matter because totem-xine doesn't use gstreamer.  totem-gstreamer does.
<gizmo_the_great1> fyrestrtr: I tried again with lower case r and all I get is : Hello, I'm freeFTPd 1.0
<ubuntu_newbie> Does anybody else know? I'm receiving this message when rebooting but I think I forgot my root password, what can I do now? "Give root password for maintenance ubuntu"
<fyrestrtr> abbot45: oh yeah :) whoops.
<srikanth> abbot45, to play ur formats try vlc
<abbot45> srikanth, what do you mean?
<SogniX> is there a file manager that provides info when xfering files (such as throughput, how many MBs remaining, etc.)?
<jwhayman> fyrestrtr yeah i tried that first (building from source looks hard) and it didnt work, any idea how to get PHP5 running again though please?
<abbot45> srikanth, they were working fine in totem-xine before i had to reinstall ubuntu.
<XKnight> jwhayman, if you want php5 with mysql support build it with --with-mysql=(location to where mysql is located)
<gizmo_the_great1> my exact syntax is "scp -r Mounts/ext3/Chaddesden/Chaddesden.org/* tsmith@64.20.34.86:/folder1" - i enter the password then it just sits there doing nothing
<abbot45> srikanth, h264 video doesn't work right in vlc, but it worked fine in totem
<skavenge> man my totem plugin for firefox is just fubar'd
<fyrestrtr> gizmo_the_great1: you need a ftp client then. Use the built-in ftp capabilities of nautilus. Go to Places > Connect to server... and choose FTP from the top menu, enter your details. It will create a folder on the desktop that is mapped to the ftp server. Then click and drag your files to it to copy them.
<Foobal> ubuntu_newbie: I'm afraid it's a bug - you'd need the real root password which you can't know. you will have to boot the kernel parameters so that it goes automatically past that - I can't recall how to do itthough
<srikanth> abbot45, ok
<abbot45> srikanth, now i haven't got anything to work in totem besides mpeg video
<fyrestrtr> jwhayman: hrmm, don't know to be honest. First thing I would do is, remove whatever you installed from source. Then, remove the php5 using sudo apt-get remove --purge php5 -- then re-install it sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysqli
<ubuntu_newbie> Foobal: can I do anything with the CD in the drive?
<srikanth> abbot45, do u know how to install plash player.....to play .swf formats
<srikanth> ?
<falap-> hi. is it possible to get a serial mouse working in the graphical Xubuntu install CD?
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Foobal> ubuntu_newbie: yeah most likely you can fix any error on your installation with it, if you know what the error is
<fyrestrtr> falap-: if you plug it in before the system boots, it should work.
<jwhayman> xknight, according to my book it says it needs configure --with-mysqli --with-apxs2=(location) however i dont know the location of the apache2, its not in the generic place (/usr/local/apache2) according to this stupid book
<abbot45> srikanth, haven't tried before.
<Avdi> savannah
<srikanth> abbot45, k
<fyrestrtr> jwhayman: forget the book.
<_JP> XKnight: well, it's just a regular file
<jwhayman> fyrestrtr ok thanks ill give that a shot
<Avdi> oops, wrong window.
<santa99> how can i shutdown with a .sh file
<gizmo_the_great1> fyrestrtr: thanks - but I tried that too (in fact, I did that first!) - it just says "Nautilus cannot display "ssh://tsmith@64.20.34.86:21/ - Please select another viewer and try again." I give in!
<falap-> fyrestrtr: ok. thanks. the mouse has been connected all the time.
<XKnight> fyrestrtr, if its to be used with Apache also its actually safer to build all 3 parts that way you know the links are all set .. I have seen it that the libphp5.so which is included in the install to the httpd.conf moan about symbal issues
<fyrestrtr> santa99: put shutdown -h now in it
<jwhayman> fyrestrtr its a good book but i dont think its the right one for working around ubuntu :(
<santa99> fyrestrtr, but shutdown needs root rights
<fyrestrtr> jwhayman: its probably out dated too. Always, always, always check if the package is available.
<fyrestrtr> santa99: so? run the script with sudo :)
<santa99> fyrestrtr, do i have to enter the password then  ?
<ubuntu_newbie> Foobal: I think it's something with the disk because it's telling to run fdisk.
<ubuntu_newbie> or anything like that
<jwhayman> fyrestrtr thanks ill try uninstalling and reinstalling :)
<fyrestrtr> XKnight: OR -- you can just install the php5 lib from the repos, and use the a2enmod to enable it :)
<srikanth> santa99, ya if u enter sudo then u have to enter the admin pass
<fyrestrtr> santa99: yes.
<Vilkacis> Very simple, very quick:  Installing an FTP server that I can use winscp to log into my linux box and put some files in there.
<XKnight> fyrestrtr, not with undeclared symbals
<stefg> ubuntu_newbie: do you have a live-CD that you can boot from?
<XKnight> Apache wont start with it
<ubuntu_newbie> stefg: yes I have
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: you don't need a ftp server for winscp. Just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Foobal> ubuntu_newbie: okay, then fire up the cd, open a terminal and like "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1" , ext3 being your filesystem and hda1 your hard disc partition device
<_fluffee> Hello.  I have Ubby installed on a Thinkpad 600 and am attempting to use a Netgear WG511T in 'G' mode.  Try as I might Ubby provides only 'B' options.  How do I tell Ubby that 'G' is what I want?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: then login with your regular username and password.
<santa99> fyrestrtr, can i go around this ? i don't want to enter the password
<fyrestrtr> XKnight: its been working here fine since 5.10
<lufis> Can someone tell me an easy way of combining a bunch of html files into one?
<srikanth> santa99, why?
<fyrestrtr> santa99: why are you writing a script to shutdown in the first place?
<Foobal> ubuntu_newbie: if you can't remember which one is which, try "cat /proc/partitions" to get a list of all of the partitions you have.. also "fdisk /dev/hda" and "p" will show you the types of the partitions (read the help page first though, it suggests it when you start it)
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Trying that now.
<fyrestrtr> lufis: cp file1.html+file2.html+file3.html cobined.html
<XKnight> fyrestrtr, im not doubting it but in my many years of experience with distros they dont seem to do stuff quite right so hand building is normally the safest route.
<stefg> ubuntu_newbie: so don't put your date at risk. boot from the Live CD and check the harddisk from there. if you forgot your root password you can set it from there also
<lufis> fyrestrtr: Great, thanks so much.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Excellent, it's working. Thank you.
<fyrestrtr> XKnight: I'm with you, but in #ubuntu -- we don't encourage "hand building" anything.
<mwe> does anyone know how you're supposed to update vmware tools, install over the current version or uninstall first?
<Foobal> no, he did not forget his root password. ubuntu is rootless and that's a bug that the rescue mode asks for a password that is actually for the whole time random generated garble
<woodwizzle> sound converter requires gstreamer 0.8. Can I make it work with 0.10 ?
<MarcN> Anyone running SELinux on Ubuntu?  It was the topic at our LUG last night (given by Red Hat) and wonder how well it is integrated in Dapper.
<Ballsy> mwe, I would definitely uninstall the old, and then install the new
<Foobal> MarcN: it's not in Dapper. dapper has practically no new security oriented features.
<bonsai> how do i enable dma for an external ide via usb?
<Foobal> (the libraries are prepared for it though)
<mwe> Ballsy: yes probably
<santa99> fyrestrtr, this is because there is no shutdown button shown in my logout menu so i have to logout and shutdown from login manager
<fyrestrtr> santa99: are you using xgl?
<santa99> srikanth, this is because there is no shutdown button shown in my logout menu so i have to logout and shutdown from login manager
<miguelsr> hye some one know how to eliminate mozilla?
<santa99> fyrestrtr, yeah thats the reason for it
<MarcN> Foobal: hmm, must be picking up selinux packages from universe/multiverse
<Foobal> MarcN: I'd guess all you had to do was to change the kernel + make the policies + label the fs and it would work, but that's only my guess. I doubt not many are running it
<fyrestrtr> santa99: that's a bug in xgl, look in the compiz forums.
<santa99> ok
<IseeIsee> earlier in the day I was installing Eclipse & it was downloading packages, I stopped it to resume it later, right now when I opened my Add/Remove programs and when I click Eclipse it says "Eclipse is not available in any software channel" ?
<Foobal> MarcN: quite honestly I'd steal the policies and their configuration tools from Fedora, they are some couple years ahead the other distros
<Im-Bored> chmod 666 Im-Bored
<SogniX> how do I get rid of the forced-password entry (ala-vista) in gnome? it's pissing me off! >:O
<srikanth> santa99, then right click on the taskbar &select option add to panel then search for halting button
<fyrestrtr> SogniX: you can't get rid of it, its a security feature.
<Foobal> SogniX: gdmsetup
<ubuntu_newbie> thank you
<SogniX> ARGH
<MarcN> Foobal: right, deciding on a policy is the big PITA.  Red Hat is taking the approach of locking down system processes (bind, apache, most daemons running as root, etc) to prevent them from touching stuff in /home/      User files are unrestricted.
<srikanth> santa99, are u trying it??
<santa99> srikanth, yeah trying it
<MarcN> Foobal: lots of work it seems for a distro to add SELinux
<srikanth> santa99, just type logout (or)quit
<Foobal> MarcN: Fedora's is like nothing is restricted but they make targeted policies for daemons and such - and they are pretty tight. also they use the FLAGS, you can reconfigure some things (like compatiblity features) without having to re-label the fs - and they provide handy GUIs for it too
<santa99> srikanth, I'm not missing the logout button I'm missing the shutdown button when i pressed the quit button
<MarcN> Foobal: right, that is what there were talking about.  still someone needs to write the policies and decide on a default policy model.
<fyrestrtr> santa99: as I have told you before, this is a xgl issue. Take it in #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl or check the compiz forums.
<srikanth> santa99, u got the icon?
<whadar> heya
<Foobal> MarcN: well, it's sane when it's by default unlocked.. you can build it piece by piece without interfering with the rest.. Fedora was the first one to go that way afaik
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_newbie> thank you all, I will try booting the cd
<srikanth> santa99, then to shutdown the system u must be a super(0r)admin user
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-069-132-052-158.carolina.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<srikanth> santa99, then simply type halt
<santa99> fyrestrtr, yeah i know not talking with you i am talking with srikanth
<santa99> srikanth,  type halt were ?
<santa99> srikanth, in a terminal
<IseeIsee> sorry I was dc, if someone replied to my earlier post, please paste it again
<Foobal> MarcN: for the having to change a few libraries and having to recompile a few applications the largest obstacle is just general resistance against change.. a lot of developers are quite resistant to change, surprisingly..
<srikanth> santa99, ya
<srikanth> santa99, but to use this cmd u must be a super user
<IseeIsee> "Eclipse is not available in any software channel" ?
<_fluffee> Has anyone gotten 'G' wireless to work at all?
<bad_chitah> is there ne package for latex editor
<bad_chitah> ??
<Foobal> _fluffee: it'll be easier if you install the network-manager, after your drivers work.
<santa99> srikanth, thats the problem i have
<IseeIsee> please I need a solution badly
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: use synaptic, or type sudo apt-get install eclipse from the terminal
<santa99> srikanth,  i want to go around this
<Foobal> bad_chitah: "kile" is the best I think, but it's kde/qt application.. I haven't seen so far usable gnome latex editor
<fyrestrtr> _fluffee: sure, it works here.
<lopa> What exactly is the GECOS field in the ubuntu (or debian) /etc/passwd?
<bad_chitah> thnx
<srikanth> santa99, first type sudo su
<srikanth> santa99, ok?
<santa99> srikanth, ok
<srikanth> santa99, then u have to enter u r password
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: do not tell people to set the superuser password.
<_fluffee> Foobal- I installed with a 'B' card in the machine, which does work.  Therefore I presume I've got network-manager?  If so, how do I tell it to get new or other drivers for 'G' on same card?
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, why?
<lopa> Any ideas?
<santa99> srikanth, you don't understand my problem at all
<IseeIsee> fyrestrt: it says "couldn't find package"
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: because its not a supported configuration in ubuntu. There is a reason root login is disabled.
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, ya i know
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, i think it is a bug
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: then don't tell people to circumvent it.
<_fluffee> fyrestrtr - Thanks.  Hoping to get clue &c, please feel free to offer insight.
<Foobal> _fluffee: what you're mostly lacking is the gui stuff or you haven't noticed it. apt-get install network-manager etc?
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: errm, no, its not a bug.
<whadar> does anything else beside the homedir and temp stuff is changed during a non-root user session?
<fyrestrtr> _fluffee: to be honest, b/g support is very dependent on the drivers you use. Luckily, I use ipw2200 drivers, which support g for my laptop.
<_fluffee> Foobal - I have a 'Network settings' applet, checking apt now...
<aqau_inter_fly> I am trying to get my linksys wireless adapter to work. I am on a site, that says before i do anything, i need to apply the following pacakges:  build-essential, linux-header-2.6.15-23-386, and linux-kernel-headers...how do i do this?
<IseeIsee> by the way I was using Ubuntu and my electricty went out twice and when I restarted there is no Hard Disk Scan or Error check anything etc like in windows ?
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, If any person know the password of a person he can become the root user by typing sudo su;Actually The root account is opened by 'su'But the properties of both are same &sudo su ,login user having same passwd
<Xnix> anyone in here used ptunnel?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-header-`uname -r` linux-kernel-headers <-- type all that in a terminal
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, i think u  know it
<sorush20> guys is there a gui for rsync?
<aqau_inter_fly> ok
<lufis> I have a bunch of html files in a directory. I would like to combine them into one file. Any ideas on how to do this?
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: no, just because you know the password of someone, doesn't mean you can become the root user. In order to use sudo -- you need to be in a group that has access to sudo. I can create a user account that cannot sudo and give you the password :P
<erUSUL> lufis: 'man cat'
<whadar> how can i monitor fs activity? (read/writes)
<fyrestrtr> lufis: 'man cp'
<lufis> erUSUL: I'm kind of in a hurry, can you just tell me how to do it?
<fyrestrtr> whadar: install the system monitor applet in your panel, then edit its properties to include hard disk activity.
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  when i type all that in, a line comes up that says Password:
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, how to restrict an user ??(permitions)
<erUSUL> lufis: hint 'cat file_1.html.....file_n.html' > bigfile.html
<aqau_inter_fly> However, I can't type anything there
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: type your password :)
<lufis> fyrestrtr: I tried the method you told me before, but there's a huge amount of files and it wouldn't work using wildcards
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: when you type, it won't show * or anything, just type your password, and hit enter.
<whadar> fyrestrtr: i need more specific information... like which files were written
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: no, it doesn't even do anything when i type
<rarj> is there any way to play prince of persia 3d in ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> whadar: hrmm, for that I need you'd need to install a filesystem-specific monitor.
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: its not going to do anything, you just type your password, and hit enter
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: then it should do something.
<aqau_inter_fly> oh ok
<aqau_inter_fly> lol
<aqau_inter_fly> it worked
<IseeIsee> was using Ubuntu and my electricty went out twice and when I restarted there is no Hard Disk Scan or Error check anything etc like in windows ?
<lufis> erUSUL: Thank you so much! I tried it, worked!
<_fluffee> Foobal - Am d/l something now using the apt-get network-manager &c., it's including something with dhcp in the name.  Already had that, and working.  *confused*
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  when i hit enter on password it says:
<fowlduck> IseeIsee, by default ubuntu uses ext3, which recovers gracefully due to journaling
<lufis> erUSUL: Saved me a hell of a lot of work
<aqau_inter_fly> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aqau_inter_fly> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Riyonuk> How come when I make a partion in windows for my new ubuntu installation, ubuntu wont let me install on it? So I make a partion with ubuntu and when I go to windows, it doesnt recgonize it
<fowlduck> aqau_inter_fly, close synaptic
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: close synaptic first, then try it again
<lopa> What exactly is the GECOS field in the ubuntu (or debian) /etc/passwd?
<aqau_inter_fly> ahhh got it okay
<SheaTara_> IseeIsee: ext3 (ubuntu's default file system) uses atomic file manipulations and journalling (AKAIK), meaning that restarting never corrupts files
<rarj>  is there any way to play prince of persia 3d in ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> rarj: look up the game at winehq.org to see how compatible it is with linux.
<IseeIsee> fowlduck: so you mean ext3 is something which takes care of errors & stuff without even running a scandisk sort of thing in front ?
<sorush20> is there a very good gui backup program around that would allow me to select specific folders in my home directory to be backed up ?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  now it says:
<aqau_inter_fly> Reading package lists... Done
<aqau_inter_fly> Building dependency tree... Done
<aqau_inter_fly> E: Couldn't find package linux-header-2.6.15-23-386
<rarj> fyrestrtr, thanks :)
<fowlduck> IseeIsee, yep, it's the filesystem.  It keeps track of changes and rolls back any that aren't completed
<IseeIsee> SheaTara: i'm not talking about restarting, i'm talking about sudden power failures
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: if you create a partition in Windows and don't *format* it, then ubuntu should recognize it and be able to install on it.
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: IseeIsee, no ext3 is like a replacement for NTFS or FAT, it simple immule to power-offs and power failures
<Riyonuk> hmm
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-kernel-headers <-- type all that in a terminal
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: it applys ti every time the computer shuts off, expectedly or not
<IseeIsee> SheaTara: thats why I'm saying shouldn't Ubuntu run a scandisk on restarting after a power failure ?
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: Reiserfs does the same
<IseeIsee> right
<IseeIsee> ok I've a small problem
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: I does not need to, it keeps track of everything it did, needs to do, and did not do though the journal
<fyrestrtr> also, after a few restarts, ubuntu will automatically scan the disk for inconsistenties, I believe the default number of restarts is 29 or something. You can change that though.
<Riyonuk> can ubuntu resize partions?
<Riyonuk> http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<IseeIsee> I'm trying to build a java project using java wireless toolkit but I while building i get a Java IO Exception that a sudden exe file execution failed, I guess its due to access rights
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: gparted can :)
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: effectively, it "scandisk"s every time you boot, it's just that it takes around 1/2 a second
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: so now do i have to do like a seperate command for build-essential?
<Riyonuk> whats gparted?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: no, you are done with all that, you can move to the next step.
<IseeIsee> Riyonuk: gpater is a partitioning software
<ubuntu_newbie> fyrestrtr: i'm booting from the Live CD now, if I change the root password from it, it will affect the installed system?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: Okay thanks a lot
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: if you are familiar with the CLI, chmod +x will help
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu_newbie: you will need to change the root password of the installed system, not the livecd.
<Riyonuk> is it free?
<IseeIsee> SheaTara I did the chmod but it still doesn't works
<SheaTara> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<gatekeeper> gotta love linux filesystems
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: yes
<SheaTara> Riyonuk: see what ubotu said
<Riyonuk> cool and its small
<Riyonuk> I cant use it though
<IseeIsee> SheaTara can I do a chmod +x on a whole directory ?
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: try chmod a+x then
<fyrestrtr> eh? why not?
<Riyonuk> I need it to make a partiton for ubuntu(Im on windows) and you need to run it in ubuntu
<ubuntu_newbie> fyrestrtr: but it can check the disk right?
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: it's more complex than that
<Riyonuk> how does that work?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu_newbie: yeah it can do that.
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: +x on a directory means you can enter it
<gatekeeper> riyonuk you need partition magic
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: use the disk manager in Windows. Right click on My Computer -> Manage -> Storage
<Riyonuk> yeah thats what I was thinking
<Riyonuk> umm disk manager cant resize
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: although that won't resize, it will allow you to create new partitions on disks.
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: +x recursively (-R) is dangerous if you are not sure what you are doinbg
<IseeIsee> SheaTara what does a+x means ?
<gatekeeper> riyonuk: you need partition magic
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: fwiw, the install process in ubuntu can resize windows partitions. Just make sure you run fdisk on them first.
<fyrestrtr> s/fdisk/defrag
<IseeIsee> SheaTara: no it still doesn't works
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: a simply means "all" or "everyone", so you are giving "x" (executable) permissions to "all"
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: then I'd check the java
<IseeIsee> but it mentions the exe file name in the exception
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: .exe?
<IseeIsee> java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: cannot execute
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: did you say 'sudden *exe* file execution failed'?
<SheaTara> IseeIsee:  exe does not run on linux, *exe* is a windows executable
<Riyonuk> umm is the 3rd version out yet?
<IseeIsee> I mean in its properties it says "executable"
<IseeIsee> application/x-executable
<SheaTara> Riyonuk: say --> !info gparted  <-- it says the version #
<Riyonuk> no no
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: what do you get when you type file nameoffile ?
<Riyonuk> I mean of ubuntu
<Riyonuk> I lost my cs
<Riyonuk> *cd
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: that does not mean that it means it's an executable for /linux/ though.
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: no, not yet.
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: is the /*.exe*/ file actually a java file?
<Riyonuk> when should I expect it to be out? Im gonna request a free cd
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: preverify: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Lin ux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripp ed
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: sounds like linux to me
<IseeIsee> SheaTara no its not a java file, its part of the J2ME Wireless Toolkit
<ic56> IseeIsee: are you running on a powerPC computer or other non-intel CPU?
<IseeIsee> I just downloaded the j2me wireless toolkit & extracted it
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: what happens when you type ./media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify
<IseeIsee> oh 1 point may be important I'm running it in a separate drive which is FAT32
<Riyonuk> thanks
<_fluffee> Foobal - I don't seem to have gained anything: I appear to have only WEP option, no WPA, I see nothing new in menus, and wireless assistant now says it needs sudo but does not offer oppt'y to enter password.  'sudo wlass[whatever] ' says it can't find an xserver.  Am I done for, d'ya think?
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: :-| -- Lost on this probalem -- keep asking -- maybe someone else know
<ic56> fyrestrtr: ./media/...  sounds like an incorrect pathname.  Perhaps you meant /media/...
<Riyonuk> sorry if Im asking too many questions
<Riyonuk> how come dial-up doesnt work with ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: 21:46 < IseeIsee> java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: cannot execute
<bderrly|work> Riyonuk, what makes you think it doesn't?
<SheaTara> Riyonuk: that's very general
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: because winmodems are crap :)
<SheaTara> Riyonuk: it works for some
<Riyonuk> I couldnt get it to woek
<Riyonuk> *work
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: I did
<IseeIsee> tfm@tfm-desktop:/media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin$ media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify
<IseeIsee> bash: media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: No such file or directory
<Riyonuk> of course I had no idea what I was doing
<fyrestrtr> you forgot the ./
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: it has to start with a /
<pppoe_dude> how can i use ddns if i'm behind a router and my router doesnt support that specific ddns provider?
<ic56> IseeIsee: you missed the leading slash in the pathname.  Try the command again
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: it has to start with a ./ the . is important
<bderrly|work> Riyonuk, built-in modem on the motherboard?
<IseeIsee> bash: ./media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: No such file or directory
<IseeIsee> same answer
<Riyonuk> nah, its PCI
<joeljkp> i'm looking for ideas of places to host videos i've converted to ogg
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: that preverify is not there then.
<bderrly|work> IseeIsee, use tab for file name completion
<PKR_> hey i just installed ubuntu and i wonder how i fix so that i can open RAR files.. anybody know?
<bderrly|work> Riyonuk, have you checked a modem status list for your particular model?
<ic56> fyrestrtr: why do you instruct IseeIsee to use a dot?  You are assuming his current directory is the root.  Even if it happens to be so now, why give him instructions that won't work from a different directory?
<bderrly|work> PKR_, sudo apt-get install unrar
<IseeIsee> fyrestrti: it is I can see the file
<fyrestrtr> PKR_: you should be able to double click them.
<MystaMax> i need to make sure that mysql is running on the correct port, how do I do that w/ netstat?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: dude, the . is to execute the file, not current directory :P
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, netstat -tapn |grep mysql
<Riyonuk> I dont know how
<PKR_> It says that the archive type is not supported.
<ic56> fyrestrtr: your understanding of . is incorrect.
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: cd into that directory, and then run it.
<PKR_> bderrly|work: should i write that in the terminal?
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: I did
<bderrly|work> PKR_, yes
<IseeIsee> I need a pastebin to show output
<fyrestrtr> ic56: oh .... (looks above at what he wrote) ... yeah, you are right.
<ic56> fyrestrtr: as pathname component, a . means the current directory
<ic56> fyrestrtr: ok
<PKR_> bderrly|work: It says that package unrar is not available
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: cd /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/ && ./preverify
<fyrestrtr> PKR_: enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: here you go http://pastebin.4programmers.net/368
<bderrly|work> PKR_, you need to add the multiverse repository
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<PKR_> thanks everybody for the help. i will try and do that
<ubuntu_newbie> ok, it worked, now how do I change the user password?
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: please, don't send me to a pastebin site that has popups.
<joeljkp> i'm looking for ideas of places to host videos i've converted to ogg
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: well, there is nothing wrong with your permissions then, something is wrong with what you are compiling.
<nkryptr_25> hi there... can anyone help me... i am trying to share an internet connection between 2 computers ... both running ubuntu 6.06... i have set up dhcp server and my second computer can now connect to the internet but the speed is really slow... anyone have any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> joeljkp: youtube?
<IseeIsee> fyrestrti: I don't know whether this site has popups or not, you can check
<joeljkp> fyrestrtr: they'll convert to flash, though
<SheaTara> !pastebin > IseeIsee
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: it does, that's why I'm telling you :P
<IseeIsee> SheaTara: ?
<fyrestrtr> joeljkp: hrmm, might try places like imageshack.us
<MystaMax> thanks pppoe_dude, mysql isn't being listed. Would that mean its not running? Even though, i can ssh to the box, and enter the mysql CLI?
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: you done J2ME programming ?
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: ubotu shoudl have given you a "private message"
<Riyonuk> is bootmagic like grub?
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: nope.
<IseeIsee> !pastebin > IseeIsee
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: yes, same idea.
<IseeIsee> SheaTara, I don't get it ?
<gatekeeper_> nkryptr_25: I have seen a howto to do that on the ubuntu forums that might be worth having a look at
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, can you login remotely to mysql directly?
<SheaTara> un another tab?
<fyrestrtr> MystaMax: it might mean its only listening on localhost (as is the default setup) and not your ip address.
<ic56> fyrestrtr: lynx ignored the popups at IseeIsee's pastebin site.  The directory exists, the file executed and displayed its help message.
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: nevermind, I'll just do thyis
<SheaTara> !pastebin
<Riyonuk> alright cause Im downloading partiton magic
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SheaTara> IseeIsee: ^^
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax,  tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     32690/mysqld
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  Ok I'm installing an rt73 driver for my wireless device, but I'm on a site that is actually for debian, and it tells me to type this command: cp rt73.ko /lib/modules/2.6.8-2-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/...but when I do that it says: cp: target `/lib/modules/2.6.8-2-386/kernel/drivers/net/' is not a directory: No such file or directory.
<ic56> fyrestrtr: file ./preverify I mean
<fyrestrtr> ic56: yes I saw it, thanks :)
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, this is what you shouldve gotten
<MystaMax> pppoe_dude, No I'm trying to set up mysql so that I can access it from any server on our domain
<aqau_inter_fly> I was wondering if this command needs to be different for Ubuntu
<MystaMax> pppoe_dude, yea it isnt listed
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: ermm .... have you checked out the wiki for wireless or the ubuntu forums first?
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, then you probably have a configuration error if its running already
<fyrestrtr> MystaMax: did you disable networking on it?
<Riyonuk> gnome is like ubuntu's shell right?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: someone may already have this problem solved.
<MystaMax> fyrestrtr, on the mysql server?
<fyrestrtr> MystaMax: yeah.
<nkryptr_25> gatekeeper_: cheers, i'll have a look there
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: no, gnome is a desktop environment.
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  well umm i've checked the forum, and then only thing i've found is to go to the site that im at right now...
<Riyonuk> ? same thing right?
<MystaMax> fyrestrtr, no I can access other network resources from the box.
<gatekeeper_> nkryptr_25: good luck :-)
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: on your machine its probably /lib/modules/linux-`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/
<nkryptr_25> gatekeeper_: ty :)
<aqau_inter_fly> oh yeah...
<Secsefirot> hi!!!
<MystaMax> pppoe_dude, tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<MystaMax> thats what i got
<gatekeeper_> nkryptr_25: yw :-)
<fyrestrtr> MystaMax: ah, you misunderstood me. You can disable networking in *mysql* itself, so it never listens on a port.
<Riyonuk> fyrestrtr: so gnome is like the arrow/icons?
<fyrestrtr> MystaMax: oh, according to that, mysql is running fine and is listening on localhost only.
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, that means its listening on port 3306
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: yes :)
<MystaMax> fyrestrtr, oh really. I did not know that
<derekS> anyone have a tutorial on setting up an imap server?
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, and on local host...
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: but why was it saying file or directory does not exists initially
<IseeIsee> ?
<MystaMax> fyrestrtr, pppoe_dude so I can only access it locally?
<ballpointcarrot> derekS: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57157
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, the 127.0.0.1:3306 would be *:3306 if it was listening on all interfaces
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: I don't know, maybe its not talking about preverify -- something else.
<MystaMax> pppoe_dude, I see
<ubuntu_newbie> I'm running ubuntu 5.10, can I update it to ubuntu 6 without losing data?
<fyrestrtr> MystaMax: for now, yes. You can edit its configuration to have it listen on another IP address.
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, or something of that sort.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu_newbie: yes.
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > ubuntu_newbie
<pppoe_dude> MystaMax, you need to configure mysql properly
<MystaMax> pppoe_dude, fyrestrtr, thanks guys! very helpful
<ubuntu_newbie> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<derekS> ballpointcarrot: thanks
<gatekeeper_> ubuntu_newbie: yes I would suggest using the update-manager, it was the most successfull for me but probable still worth while backing up
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: how to get permission to lib/modules/2.16.15-23-386/kernel/net/?
<aqau_inter_fly> cuz when i try to co-py a file to there is wsaid permission denied
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: type 'sudo' before the command.
<aqau_inter_fly> okay
<derekS> ballpointcarrot: whats offline imap?
<fyrestrtr> sudo cp blah blah blah
<bderrly|work> aqau_inter_fly, why are you trying to copy a file to that directory?
<fyrestrtr> then enter your password (remember, it won't show anything) and hit enter.
<fyrestrtr> who in there right mind would fry eggs at 10 PM ??? I smell eggs being fried in my apartment.
<VonGuard> hello
<mALmEN> hello
<mALmEN> i ill install ubuntu 6.06 now
<VonGuard> firefox is ludicrously slow at looking up DNS for me
<VonGuard> i'm running dapper
<VonGuard> the rest of my network is nice and fast with dns, and using the same servers
<VonGuard> should i disable ipv6?
<Riyonuk> wga? Dapper is the next version?
<mALmEN> ubuntu install drivers from speed toutch for defaul ? :X
<fyrestrtr> VonGuard: maybe your primary dns server is down and its waiting on the secondary one?
<Riyonuk> I thought Badger was
<VonGuard> doubt it, this has been a problem for a while
<fyrestrtr> VonGuard: yeap, disable ipv6 -- there is a wiki entry on that.
<VonGuard> pinging a server by name is fast
<VonGuard> looking it up in firefox is slow
<VonGuard> happen to have the link to the wiki page?
<fyrestrtr> ermm, let me see if I do.
<VonGuard> i found one listing and the file they showed being modified was not the same on my machine
<VonGuard> thanks!
<joeljkp> i'm looking for ideas of places to host videos i've converted to ogg
<VonGuard> archive.org
<ballpointcarrot> derekS: it's a way to access the same account from multiple systems
<dmesg> hi
<dmesg> http://www.uruknet.info/?p=m24883&hd=0&size=1&l=e
<fyrestrtr> VonGuard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ballpointcarrot> derekS: http://freshmeat.net/projects/offlineimap/
<derekS> ballpointcarrot: thats not really what i want though
<VonGuard> thanks fyrestrtr !
<derekS> ballpointcarrot: i just want a plain imap server
<bderrly|work> uw-imap
<ballpointcarrot> derekS: just a simple mail server?
<derekS> yeah
<derekS> imap
<ballpointcarrot> http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ <- mail server w/ courier imap base
<bderrly|work> !info uw-imapd
<ubotu> uw-imapd: remote mail folder access server. In repository universe, is optional. Version 7:2002edebian1-13 (dapper), package size 68 kB, installed size 240 kB
<derekS> thanks guys!
* Ropechoborra MaTuLL^ Te voa kastrar :)
* Ropechoborra MaTuLL^ Te voa kastrar :)
<azureal> hi, when you install a package w/ apt-get, how do you specify a specific version?
<void^> azureal: you need to have multiple repos for a package, i.e. apt-cache policy <package> must be reporting several version. you can use apt-get install <package>=version
<linuzo> Does anyone here have a howto or know a forum that has anything about setting up a mp3 server with ubuntu
<linuzo> ?
<mth12> anyone had trobule with shifting between CRT/LCD, this is on a Dell Inspiropn 1150, with ubunto 6.06
<azureal> ah, the = sign
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  I was told to type in : vi /etc/modprobe.conf, and it creates a new document which i have to type in "alias rausb0 rt73"...now what do i do to save it from terminal?
<VonGuard> ah, disabling ipv6 works great
<VonGuard> thanks fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> hit esc then type :wq and hit enter
<VonGuard> why is ipv6 so wonky in dapper?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: two capital Zs will save and exit
<darich> I'm listening to "Maa Bonny lad" by Jason Molina, Will Oldham, Alasdair Roberts
<caro> ola
<fyrestrtr> its not ipv6, its just that it uses ipv6 by default, and not all dns servers are setup for ipv6. If your isp uses ipv6, it would be faster than ipv4 :)
<mth12> azureal: the = sign?
<VonGuard> ah
<VonGuard> ok
<caro> como te llamas
<driggers> hi.  i have a satellite 2450 w/ Ubuntu DD.  there is a mini firewire plug that doesn't work.  not sure where to start.
<VonGuard> so my isp hasn't updated its dns servers in a while
<IseeIse1> fyrestrtr: I put an empty .java file in the project and build it, it still giving me an io exception
<fyrestrtr> they just aren't using ipv6, only ipv4 :)
<VonGuard> weren't we all supposed to be on v6 by 2006 already?
<fyrestrtr> IseeIse1: ask someone that knows more about java :)
<IseeIse1> right
<VonGuard> does that empty file need some sort of headers and stuff?
<VonGuard> java's very chatty like that
<fyrestrtr> depends on your locale, I think the us govt. is supposed to be on ipv6 by 2008.
<VonGuard> ah, ok.
<VonGuard> well thanks again
<VonGuard> that slowness was driving me nuts
<ic56> fyrestrtr: I wonder if IseeIse1 might be running java under a chroot, causing the pathnames to become invalid.  I have no experience with that so I can't advise how to investigate.
<technel> I have been trying out several PDF viewers, epdfview, xpdf, and that one that comes with Ubuntu, but all of them seem to do something I hate. When you reach the bottom of the page, they go to the next page. This is really hard for me because I like to scroll down past the bottom of the page, but keep reading the bottom. I like when it just shows page after page so for example you could scroll half way between two pages
<technel> Any programs that do this?
<fyrestrtr> technel: tried the official reader from acrobat?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  do you think you could take a look at this site http://funcation.blogspot.com/ and help me with what i need to do
<ic56> $u3: sure
<technel> fyrestrtr, Not on linux, no. It is quite a large, slow program :\
<phaedrus44> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  if your too busy then thats okay
<ic56> $u3: sure
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: sure
<driggers> so... firewire...  jus wondering if anyone is thinking about my question :)?
<mALmEN> anyone can tell to me if ubuntu 6.05 support speed toutch for default ?
<mALmEN> or if i need install it  ? :X
<fyrestrtr> technel: its best for sorting out pdfs though. I use it here with no noticable lag.
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: wait...did you say you were going to help me
<technel> fyrestrtr, 42mb just for a PDF viewer, heh
<fyrestrtr> technel: its adobe, what can I tell ya :P
<technel> fyrestrtr, Did you have to compile?
<mALmEN> i want keet windows out, but dont know if need the drivers to speed toutchs,if need after install ubuntu cant download it with out internet connection
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: I did, but only because I answered your vi question earlier
<_fluffee> Okay- Re Wireless.  I now have four ways to not connect, and several of them are seemingly so poor that I must quit them and restart to change a setting.  I have browsed the wiki-thingy, and without a useful full-text Usenet like interface, and on a dial-up, well, .  Does anyone have a pointer to a how-to that works for wireless G using Netgear card?  Much appreciated.
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: so are you on that site
<emil> Hi Guys
<gatekeeper_> hello
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: oh, what the hey.  Ok. I'm on that site.  What's your question
<bahadirt> hello guys
<emil> The sound of flash files (dunno if it's everywere, but especcialy Youtube) doesn't work
<aqau_inter_fly> i'm down to the vi /etc/modprobe.conf
<bahadirt> to play mp3 files, which decoders I need to install
<bahadirt> ?
<Sicka> Good day everyone
<aqau_inter_fly> what do i do on that step?
<gatekeeper_> !mp3
<laney> np: Dream Theater - Sacrificed Sons
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sicka> I need to know how I can install Fujitsu Cobol on Ubuntu, if anyone knows
<technel> bahadirt, For MP3's: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<emil> I've got a sound problem on Youtube
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: press "i" to go into insert mode (nothing will happen on the screen)
<LeonPhelps> greets all
<emil> I've got a sound problem at Youtub
<gatekeeper_> bahadirt: just install libxine-extracodecs and possible w32Codecs
<IseeIse1> ic56: what is chroot ?
<Sicka> How can I install Fujitsu Cobol on Ubuntu?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: then paste in the one liner from the website (you'll see it displayed).  The press the [ESC]  key on your keyboard (nothing will happen on the screen).  Then press ZZ
<emil> I've got a soud problem on Youtube
<Jowi> emil: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Jowi> emil: see if that helps
<LeonPhelps> anyone good with video probs? My IBM Thinkpad A30P (ATI Radeon Mobility) is stuck at 640x480
<emil> Jowi:  Thanks anyway
<ic56> IseeIse1: chroot (CHange ROOT) is a mechanims of running a process in a restricted environment.  It causes parts of the filesystem to become invisible to the programs you are running.
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:  nothing happened when i pressed zz
<Sicka> Would someone please tell me if there's a way to run Fujitsu Cobol on Ubuntu?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: capital Zs. not lowercase
<IseeIse1> ahan
<gatekeeper_> LeonPhelps: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might help, not sure
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:  it says:
<LeonPhelps> thx man
<emil> Jowi: It doesn't work
<HymnToLife> hi everyone, I have a problem with Apache on Dapper
<aqau_inter_fly> "/etc/modprobe.conf" E212: Can't open file for writing
<aqau_inter_fly> Hit ENTER or type command to continue
<_fluffee> LeonPhelps - FWIW, a similar problem was amongst what drove me from other distribution to this one.  In that case I edited the config file manually and had joy.  Environment is a 600e Thinkpad.
<HymnToLife> it just won't read my .htaccess files
<Jowi> emil: did you restart x? (not sure if it is enough to restart firefox)
<aqau_inter_fly> HymnToLife:  make sure you are reading hidden files because .htaccess files are often hidden
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: ah, the instructions assume you are running with root permission.  Abort and re-start the vi.  To abort, type  :q!  (colon, lower case q, exclamation mark)
<Sicka> SOMEONE PLEASE: Fujitsu Cobol on Ubuntu: Can it be done?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: then, use: sudo vi /etc/modprobe.conf
<aqau_inter_fly> ok
<t0dd> hey, why when I type ' sudo apt-get install build-essential ' (or pretty much any other known package), I get that it can't be found? I just installed ubuntu
<emil> Jowi: How do i restart X?
<aqau_inter_fly> i have to get used to that sudo command
<gean> hi all !
<ballpointcarrot> emil: Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<phaedrus44> dude...seems tough to installa  web server...hhmm
<Jowi> emil: this will log you out, so save any work. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<phaedrus44> i installed the lamp server
<phaedrus44> and i dont have a clue from there...any tutorials?
<HymnToLife> aqau_inter_fly, and how do I do that ?
<aqau_inter_fly> HymnToLIfe:  good question, I've never used apache
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: no you don't.  If you need to issue many commands with root privilege, you can just get yourself a root shell with: sudo -i  When you're done typing commands as root, type "exit" and you'll be back in your own shell.  you can tell because the prompt will change.  When you have root permission, the shell displays # instead of $ on its prompt
<gean> can somebody PLEASE help me ?! yesterday i synaptic-installed the new Ununtu upgrade (6.06), now nothing works: no net recognition, no x !
<HymnToLife> well, it's supposed to read them as long as they have the right chmod
<gean> i was just rebooting after the new kernel install
<gean> the new kernel is not recognited by the GRUB loader
<Imme> How do I list my jobs and there id's in console?
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: okay...cool...for the next step do i just do the same thing
<gean> imme : ps -ef
<gean> imme : ps -ef | grep firefox to get only firefox relevant stuff
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: yes.  BTW, you don't *have* to use vi.  You can use any editor you like
<Imme> thnx
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: this file probably already exists so inserting the text in the right spot will be harder if you are uncomfortable with the editor
<trev__> can anyone tell me how to enable text to speech funtions?
<bahadirt> technel : thanks mate
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:  i think i got it but how do i enter insert mode again?
<Lobster> use nano
<gean> any GURU here ?! please help me restart my system after synaptic upgrade !
<Lobster> its easyer ^^
<aqau_inter_fly> cntrl+i?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: i to enter (i)nsert mode. [ESC]  to exit it
<gean> any GURU here ?! No x, no internet connection. (Now i'm on a mashine at the other end of the faculty)
<gean> #
<t0dd> hey, why when I type ' sudo apt-get install build-essential ' (or pretty much any other known package), I get that it can't be found? I just installed ubuntu
<ic56> gean: ask a more specific question
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: for that step will  i have to change my address netmask gateway and broadcast
<aqau_inter_fly> because i know mine is a little different
<fyrestrtr> t0dd: sudo apt-get update and try it again
<gean> t0dd : try : sudo bash : get a root window : type : apt-get -i bui<TABULATOR> to see recognized completions
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: yes, if yours is different, change the text to match your config.
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:  umm problem though, i don't know what broadcast is
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: to delete a character in vi when you are not in insert mode, press x
<Tokeiito> good evening
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: what is the address? I'll tell you what the broadcast address is
<aqau_inter_fly> my adress is 192.168.
<ubuntu> im trying to install grub from the ubuntu live-cd since i installed Windows, however; it complains about this Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<aqau_inter_fly> whoops
<lee-qid> hi there
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: my adess is 192.168.1.101
<Howitzer> any idea how to solve it?
<lee-qid> does anybody of you have experience with multiple monitors and xrandr?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: then you broadcast address is most likely 192.168.1.255
<aqau_inter_fly> okay
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: then i push exit, ZZ
<erUSUL> Howitzer: have you mounted your root partition?? have you runned chroot??
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:right?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: what it *really* is depends on what all the other computers on your little network think.  It's a matter of agreement.
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: yes.  Press [ESC]  to return to vi's command mode, then ZZ to save and exit
<sam_> I installed ubuntu then after that added kde, now when my pc starts up it says kubuntu how do i change it back to ubuntu
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:  well i can always change this later right...if it isn't correct
<fyrestrtr> sam_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: shouldn't you be writting down the vi commands you are learning?  How will you make corrections later?
<sam_> ta
<aqau_inter_fly> yeah i've learned them im just double checking
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: cool
<sam_> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<gatekeeper_> t0dd: try looking for build-essential
<sam_> will that fix it?
<aqau_inter_fly> i=insert, x=erase, ZZ=save esc=return to command mode
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: on this command, why are there two "vi"s
<aqau_inter_fly> vi vi /etc/network/do_wep
<XenonG> !KDE
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: here's another: dd = delete current line
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<ardchoille> aqau_inter_fly: there should only be one
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: yes, the two "vi"s is a typo -- use only one vi (and sudo if necessary)
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: im in root mode
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: maybe you can email the page's author to fix the typo
<m0gsi> Hello all , tried to instal xubuntu at a friends house , and installer hanged half way through and gave a black screen with two grey blocks any ideas? pc is 3.06ghz dell
<mALmEN> anyone can tell to me if ubuntu 6.05 support speed toutch for default ? i want keet windows out, but dont know if need the drivers to speed toutchs,if need after install ubuntu cant download it with out internet connection
<aqau_inter_fly> actually i have him on my intant messenger because i was asking to help me but he didn't
<webguy> when i do rm it leaves behind directories that have a file that starts with a . any way to prevent this so it deletes everyting?
<skavenge> webguy: rm -rf will kill everything
<m0gsi> Hello all , tried to instal xubuntu at a friends house , and installer hanged half way through and gave a black screen with two grey blocks any ideas? pc is 3.06ghz dell
<sam_> is there a list you can see all the software you can install using sudo apt-get install?
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<webguy> skavenge: rm -rf - will it delete directorises?
<sam_> ta
<skavenge> webguy: the whole directory and everything in it
<ardchoille> sam_: That type of list in a term would scroll past your scrollback buffer
<gnomefreak> sam_: synaptic
<m0gsi> Hello all , tried to instal xubuntu at a friends house , and installer hanged half way through and gave a black screen with two grey blocks any ideas? pc is 3.06ghz dell
<skavenge> you could do |more
<webguy> so if i do rm -rf /home/htdocs will it delete the htdocs directory?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: email might be better than IM since it can stay in his do list.  You could also leave a comment on the blog, but he's unlikely to notice that.
<skavenge> webguy: yup
<gnomefreak> webguy: yep
<webguy> what if i want to keep that actual diretory, but get rid of everything in it and all subdirectories
<gean> any GURU here ?! please help me restart my system after synaptic upgrade ! NO X, NO (INTER)NET CONNECTION
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: okay, before i do the last command should i plug in my adapter?
<skavenge> webguy: cd into it and rm -rf *
<webguy> i am doing it from a script skavenge
<skavenge> dunno then
<webguy> how about rm -rf /home/htdocs/*
<m0gsi> any ideas any one?
<XenonG> gean, you don't call them GURU anymore, you call them 1337 pro or Advanced Users.
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: how big is the hdd?
<skavenge> webguy: that may work yeah
<gnomefreak> webguy: man rm
<m0gsi> 40gb
<m0gsi> Why gatekeeper_ ?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: yes, plugin the adaptor before issuing the restart
<m0gsi> I'm using text install because i had a text based cd , from when i installed it to my server
<webguy> gnomefreak: no such luck...  i have spent some time reading it over but it doesnt go into such simple things as this!
<m0gsi> The cd is valid
<gean> XenonG : ok, anybody with phone number 1337 here ?!
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: that should be fine, try badblocks on it
<m0gsi> How do you do that :P
<m0gsi> We've tried installing twice but it hangs at the same place :(
<mALmEN> anyone can tell to me if ubuntu 6.05 support speed toutch for default ? i want keet windows out, but dont know if need the drivers to speed toutchs,if need after install ubuntu cant download it with out internet connection
<gean> an other q : where are the net settings installed on ubuntu ?!
<m0gsi> gatekeeper_, ??
<ic56> XenonG: 1337 ?! What's that?
<XenonG> Elite
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: fire up the the live cd then from the terminal: badblock -v /dev/hda (or whatever your hdd is called)
<m0gsi> gatekeeper_, I'm using the text install disk
<bonsai> erm.. is there no .trash on xubuntu-desktop?
<renegade_of_funk> i have a amd64 cpu what kernel do i use 686 or K7 , this is for non 64ubuntu
<racarter> gnome is displaying xfce stuff.. like the stop watch thing when something is loading
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: well you need the check that your hard disk is ok
<azureal> hi, my friend is having trouble obtaining the xine media player.. what package does he need, or what repos must he have open?
<Jowi> bonsai: no idea. but shouldn't it be .Trash (with a capital T)?
<racarter> anyone know how I can stop this?
* stefg notices that at the current temperature  harddisks seem to drop like flies in the last days
<m0gsi> hmm i'm pretty sure the HDD is ok gatekeeper_ the system is 2 days old
<m0gsi> and is running windows fine
<bonsai> Jowi, hmm, it would be in my home directory no?
<Jowi> bonsai: correct
<ic56> gean: /etc/network/interfaces
<bonsai> ls -a shows nothing
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: have you shrunk the ntfs partition enough to put linux on it?
<gimbal> would anyone have a suggestion, to a person who would want to derive a distribution on Ubuntu (viz. Kubuntu, Edubuntu), a suggestion, as for "where to start"?
<renegade_of_funk> i have a amd64 cpu what kernel do i use 686 or K7 , this is for non 64ubuntu
<ic56> gean: if your newly installed kernel isn't recognized, try booting the old one.  grub should display a menu of boot options when it starts
<m0gsi> gatekeeper_ yes , i've got 3.7gb for / and 500mb for swap
<gatekeeper_> gimbal: nope but you could ask the Mepis boys how they do it
<m0gsi> renegade_of_funk, It will run on k7 but isn't there a k8 kernel?
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: you probable want a bit more, I would give it at least 5Gb to be comfortable
<gimbal> gatekeeper_: danke
<m0gsi> gatekeeper_, pfft i'm using 3gb at home :P doesn't explain why it hangs
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: my kubuntu install takes up about 4Gb
<J-_> !mlame
<ubotu> I know nothing about mlame - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bertu> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<XenonG> to much extra programs in Kubuntu?
<gatekeeper_> m0gsi: that's all I can suggest :-)
<J-_> what's a good encoder i can use in the repos?
<m0gsi> lol gatekeeper_ hmm , well i could download the ubuntu alt cd and see if that works :(
<Ballsy> My Dapper LiveCD is stalling after 'configuring some drivers...ok' .... is that generally when X starts up
<Ballsy> ?
<racarter> how do I change the window manager for gnome?
<racarter> I think I am using xfwm right now but I don't want to use that
<Ballsy> If so, does ANYONE know how to run the Live CD such that it dumps me to run-level3 instead of 5 and gets me to a login prompt?
<aqau_inter_fly> hi
<renegade_of_funk> i cant find the K8 kernel in synaptic
<aqau_inter_fly> was anyone paying attension to the conversation me and ic56 were ahving?
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: I'm here
<cps1966> !glx
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:
<ubotu> I know nothing about glx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Paladine> glx rocks my world
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: hey ummm when i type in iwconfig it says:
<aqau_inter_fly> RT73 WLAN  ESSID:""
<aqau_inter_fly>           Mode:Auto  Frequency=1 MHz  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<aqau_inter_fly>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<aqau_inter_fly>           Encryption key:0000-0000-00
<aqau_inter_fly>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level:-121 dBm  Noise level:-115 dBm
<aqau_inter_fly>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<aqau_inter_fly>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: don't paste here
<wims> owww
<lufis> Where can I get the clearlooks-cairo engine?
<wims> don't do that
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: youll get banned
<gnomefreak> aqau_inter_fly: dont paste
<azureal> is there some linux tool to analyze an .avi to see which codec it was encoded with?
<Paladine> !pastbin > aqau_inter_fly
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastbin  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: oh whoops didn't know that thanks for the info..
<azureal> looking for a linux version of the windows GSpot
<Paladine> !info pastbin > aqau_inter_fly
<ubotu> Package pastbin does not exist in dapper
<wims> !pastebin
<nalioth> Paladine: spelling counts
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > aqau_inter_fly
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Paladine> aqau_inter_fly, read the topic ;)
<mwe> Paladine: it's pastebin not pastbin
<lufis> lol pastbin
<ardchoille> !pastebin > aqau_inter_fly
<Paladine> mwe, yeah sue me I am tired hehehe
<skavenge> now you've flooded the poor kid
<wims> hehe
<bonsai> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mwe> rcconf is cool as well and light weight
<aqau_inter_fly> ok got it sorry guys
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56: did you get that
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: ok. I saw your paste (next time use pastebin)
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: so, what's the problem (I should warn you, I have no experience with wireless)
<brotakul> can somebody tell me if there is any chipset driver from NVidia for sk754? the normal driver is only for audio and network. thanks
<azureal> how do you obtain the xvid codec?
<aqau_inter_fly> ic56:  okay...does Frequency = 1Mhz, is that the same and Channel 1
<aqau_inter_fly> Because i know that I can have channels on wireless and my router is set up to channel 6
<Midknight> hey guys simple question, if I plug a USB HD in, and format with ext3 how do I make it writeable, it says read only
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: asuming your ap is not hidden and you don't use encryption, sudo dhclient wlan0 or whatever the inerface name is to get an ip and associate
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe:  oh...wait... do i need to disable any security on wireless?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: or configure ubuntu to use it
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly: no idea.  I didn't know there were "channels".  Pastebin the output, and ask your question again, from the channel, mentioning both your question and hte pastebin url -- hopefully someone will have the answer.
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: is your connection encrypted and if so with wep or wpa?
<aqau_inter_fly> umm wep
<brotakul> can somebody tell me if there is any chipset driver from NVidia for sk754? the normal driver is only for audio and network. thanks
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: wep
<Bergcube> Is there by any chance a Matthew Garrett in the cannel?  (I got your email and have questions.)
<darkyoshi372> Hi all, I'm looking for a nice, easy to use, graphical vocoder. Does anybody know of one?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: what is the interface name?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: wlan0 or what?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: rausb0
<stabby-> Rausb!
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: all right type sudo -i to get a root login
<soundray> I've heard that Intel graphics chipsets are well supported -- can you buy PCI-E cards with one of those though? Whereever I look, I find only nvidia and ati :(
<aqau_inter_fly> done
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: already done
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: do you have the wep key handy?
<aqau_inter_fly> yes
<djbmister> does anyone have experience with the ubuntu kernel 2.6.15 and powerpc?
<erUSUL> soundray: my ati 9250 is wonderfully supported (Agp only though)
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: all right. iwconfig rausb0 essid <your ap name> <-- type the correct name of course
<djbmister> this question is mostly related to a chrp system - pegasos 2
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: what is my ap name?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: stick with nvidia
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: what ever you called it. did you hide it?
<soundray> erUSUL, Jack_Sparrow: I want 3D acceleration *and* a free driver.
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: If you don't know you didn't
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe:  i don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a pci-e 6600 nv
<Jack_Sparrow> RUns just fine
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: ok iwlist rausb0 scan. tell me what that shows. use paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you have to paste a lot
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: Just followed the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: I personally have had a harder time setting up ati
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: i posted it on pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run..
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: sec, phone
<soundray> Setup difficulties and such aren't my problem. I want to run a free operating system, ie. no nvidia and no fglrx
<`sigh> type: /server -m irc.A0HeLL.net:6669 -j #Beast-XDCC
<azureal> hi, the 'make' command is not found... is some package required for this?
<tanlaan> are there any p2p clients out there for computers running ubuntu PPC?
<void^> azureal: build-essential
<brotakul> can somebody tell me if there is any chipset driver from NVidia for sk754? the normal driver is only for audio and network. thanks
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: paste the url to your post on paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<aqau_inter_fly> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18535
<aqau_inter_fly> Just a side question: does anyone know if adobe is coming out with shockwave for linux?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: the name is musselman
<aqau_inter_fly> oh ok
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: iwconfig rausb0 essid musselman
<Spec> Is there a package for the svn client without the svn server?
<Spec> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay, now what
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: nothing happened
<lufis> Hi. I'm trying to install this Gnome theme: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1213 and it isn't working. It says it requires clearlooks-cairo, so I downloaded the latest gtk-engines from gnome's FTP and compiled it and installed it myself. However, this theme is still not working. Is it possible that the new gtk-engines isn't taking precedence over the older one?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: that's a good sign
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: i know
<stefg> !build > azureal
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: iwconfig rausb0 key <your wep key> <-- use your key
<aqau_inter_fly> okay
<sam_> how do you access your windows partition using ubuntu?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay, succesful
<stefg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<HellDragon> !sms
<ubotu> I know nothing about sms - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Psykus> issue: parts of my UI are not refreshing correctly...example is right now in xchat, the background is completely black except for the areas behind the text, gaim stops refreshing sometimes too, leaving black areas where my contact list would be, especially when I don't have the window in focus
<erUSUL> soundray: i use the radeon *free* driver and i have 3d acceleration...
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: good now dhclient rausb0 and see if you get an ip
<aqau_inter_fly> bound to 192.168.1.101 -- renewal in 42867 seconds.
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: is that it
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: did you get an ip?
<Psykus> using gnome btw
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe:  look at the message before the one i jsut sent you, i forgot to type your name
<stoft> I just unrooted myself by mistake. Anyone have any ideas on how i readd myself to sudoers?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: try ping yahoo.com
<soundray> erUSUL: that's good to know, thanks
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: but i stil have my ethernet plugged in, should i unplug that?
<erUSUL> soundray: no problem
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: yeah maybe so just to be sure it's using the wifi
<_jpierre> .
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: ok i'll be back in a minute if i get discconnected
<tanlaan> does anyone know of a good p2p client for ubuntu ppc?
<stoft> tanlaan, what p2p network?
<mrDaniel> I am learning c/c++, which i find very interesting, but know I git a compiler-error I don't under stand: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2348/
<humanpersonman> tanlaan, azureus is good for bittorrent
<mrDaniel> where is the problem in this code?
<tanlaan> stoft: what ever limewire runs :D
<azureal> ah
<humanpersonman> tanlaan, frostwire
<erUSUL> tanlaan: i use mldonkey do not know if here is a ppc version though. amule is nice too
<stoft> tanlaan, apt-cache search gnutella (iirc)
<azureal> isnt there some prog like easyubuntu ...can't remember... that'll quickly download codecs for you?
<aqau_inter_fly> hello
<tanlaan> humanpersonman: im pretty sure i tried that, but ill try again
<Psykus> issue: parts of my gnome UI are not refreshing correctly...example is right now in xchat, the background is completely black except for the areas behind the text, gaim stops refreshing sometimes too, leaving black areas where my contact list would be, especially when I don't have the window in focus
<mwe> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<unclescary101> what is a good music file conversion tool for ubuntu?
<Sicka> If someone knows a thing or two about network printing I could sure use some help
<Ropechoborra> How to delete a directory with files in it ?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay its obviously not working
<mwe> Ropechoborra: rm -rf
<ardchoille> I love Linux! I unplugged my PS/2 mouse, plugged in a USB mouse and didn't even have to log out :)
<mwe> Ropechoborra: careful though
<azureal> mwe: is that what i'm looking for?
<mwe> Ropechoborra: there is no way to restore the files
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<Ropechoborra> ty
<liran_> im wondering, how are those interactive bootsplashes are created...? im talking about the logo with the progress bar...
<humanpersonman> tanlaan, you can download the .deb file from here http://www.frostwire.com/ assuming you want it
<stefg> !cups
<Sicka> I can't seem to connect to my network printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: it was. I thought you were here with another computer
<unclescary101> what is a good music file conversion tool for ubuntu?
<aqau_inter_fly> no...im just using ethernet
<satempler> mp32ogg
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: is the ethernet called eth0?
<satempler> and soundkonverter
<aqau_inter_fly> i don't know
<cbx33> whos good on classical music here
<cbx33> ?
<cbx33> :p
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: type ifconfig
<_jpierre> cbx33: Hit me.. What's the question ;)
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: what happened, did you reboot?
<unclescary101> what is a good music file conversion tool for ubuntu?
<tanlaan> humanpersonman: ok ill download it, but could you refresh me on how to run a .deb file ^.^
<satempler> unclescary101: did you see my post
<cbx33> _jpierre, the fil beethoven, what is the beethoven piece that is the main theme?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: yes it is called etho0
<cbx33> fil/film
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: and no i didn't reboot
<humanpersonman> tanlaan, you should be able to double click it and have it install with gdebi or if you want to just open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i filename
<erUSUL> unclescary101: sound-converter for a gui
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: just eth0 I think ?
<unclescary101> ok
<satempler> unclescary101: mp32ogg and soundkonverter
<tanlaan> humanpersonman: ok sweetness thx, hopefully it works
<satempler> those are the package name i mentioned
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: yoeah your right
<mwe> unclescary101: I like audacity
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: all right
<unclescary101> audacity doesnt help me because i need to batch them there are too many for single conversion
<aqau_inter_fly> should i get onto this chat on a different computer and unplug eth0 from my computer
<gean> does any1 have good or bad experiences with installing or upgrading to Ubuntu  6.06 ?!
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: because there is another computer sittig right next to me
<unclescary101> by the way satempler i tried soundkonverter didnt work for me
<erUSUL> unclescary101: you can always use a bash script
<unclescary101> yea im not quite there
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: you need to ifconfig eth0 down. that will bring down this connection. then close irc. then try ping yahoo.com. if it works come back. if not bring up eth0 with ifup eth0
<satempler> ok well mp32ogg converted my 17GB of music
<AngryElf> what would cause my screensaver to be all choppy-like?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: wait
<tanlaan> humanpersonman: umm do i need to download the ubuntu on, the linux one, or the mac osx one?
<boingolov> does anyone know which package contains the man pages for system functions , fork() for instance, all that jazz?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: I mistyped
<tritium> boingolov: should be manpages-dev
<tanlaan> humanpersonman: cause the ubuntu one is for i586
<aqau_inter_fly> ifconfig eth0 up?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: ifdown eth0. that will bring down this connection. then close irc. then try ping yahoo.com. if it works come back. if not bring up eth0 with ifup eth0
<humanpersonman> tanlaan, oh didn't realize it was for 586, perhaps download the tarball and compile it
<fortran01> AngryElf, slow system?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay, got it
<tanlaan> humanpersonman: ok
<boingolov> thank you tritium
<AngryElf> fortran01, it's worked before on this system
<hoehaver> hey, does anyone know of a video converter for ubuntu?
<hoehaver> im trying to convert AVI's to mpeg
<tritium> hoehaver: transcode
<boingolov> cool, looks like manpages-posix would ge a good one to grab too :)
<hoehaver> is it in synaptic?
<tritium> boingolov: yeah, that would be good too
<tritium> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 14123 kB, installed size 42172 kB
<humanpersonman> hoehaver, avidemux
<humanpersonman> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2607 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: so?
<aqau_inter_fly_> hello
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: everything is working
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: thank you so much for helping i am so happy i have been trying to get this to work for about a month now
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: great now you need to store the settings
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe:okay
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: it wont work at next boot yet
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: okay but i kind of need to hurry because i have to be to work in 15 mins
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: open gnome-nettol and enter the settings basically. easy now
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: just do when you have the time
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: where is gnome-nettol?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: just type it in a console. but it is also in settings somewhere
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: System>Administrtaion> Network Tools?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: yeah I think so or type gnome-nettol in a terminal
<tuxtux> ciao
<tritium> aqau_inter_fly_: System->Administration->Networking
<sorush20> how do I reconfigure my xserver again please?
<vitry> it is possible to clean all the system, to compile again, having compiled with ./configure make and make install
<tritium> sorush20: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: No i found it
<vitry> ??
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: yes
<tritium> vitry: "all the system"?
<sorush20> thanks I wish there was a gui way.. last time i typed that in was a few months ago.. tritium
<tritium> sorush20: suppose there was a gui way, but you couldn't get into X...
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: if i change it to DHCP, will it automaticcaly configure my setting, cuz that is what it is setup as in windows
<hoehaver> does transcode convert from AVI to MPEG??
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: yes
<hoehaver> i need to double check
<hoehaver> i mean...do yo uknow forsure it does
<aqau_inter_fly_> mwe: okay thanks so much
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: provided the key and essid are correctly typed there
<vitry> only the old compilation
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: yw
<aqau_inter_fly_> ic56: and you too if your still here
<vitry> for example qemu
<ic56> aqau_inter_fly_: yw!
<tritium> vitry: please explain your question more clearly
<v1per> YES
<vitry> I want clean the old qemu compilation
<tritium> vitry: you installed the ubuntu qemu package, or not?
<haldor> is there a gui to tell me how much space is left on my drives?
<vitry> because it is broken
<jughead> Is there a way to monitor cpu temps in gnome?
<v1per> i think there's kdf
<v1per> but you could also try df, haldor
<jackson> hey guys. I'm trying to upgrade my nvidia drivers using nvidia's installer and when I go through everything and gdm start it returns the error "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762 but this X module has the version 1.0-8756" any ideas?
<vitry> no, I do ./configure make and make install
<tritium> vitry: why don't you use the ubuntu package?
<vitry> because i want kqemu accelerator
<haldor> vlper: thanks :)
<v1per> np =)
<tritium> haldor: System->administration->disks
<vitry> can I clean it?
<Sandick> anyone know how can i view a FAT32 formatted USB Drive ?
<HymnToLife> Sandick, just mount it :p
<HymnToLife> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Sandick> thanks :)
<tritium> Sandick: you should be able to see it when you plug it in
<jackson> hey guys. I'm trying to upgrade my nvidia drivers using nvidia's installer and when I go through everything and gdm start it returns the error "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762 but this X module has the version 1.0-8756" any ideas?
<Sandick> tritium: after plugging it in, i can see it in Places > Computer, but when I try to access it, it says "Unable to mount the selected volume.  The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<tritium> jackson: that's why we want you to use the ubuntu packages
<Sandick> I assumed it was because it couldn't read the FAT32 file system
<chapium> Hi guys, I'm trying to run winecfg, and I have this error when setting up my drives:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18540
<jughead> Is there a way to monitor cpu temps in gnome?
<trev__> ok, i need text to speech and the internet says i need the package speechd but it isn't in synaptic
<rohan> what is the name of gnome tool thats the frontend to gconf  ? had some red icon of a car with a spanner
<rohan> cant find it in the dapper meny
<rohan> *menu
<Juhaz> rohan, gconf-editor?
<stefg> !gconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about gconf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<trev__> does anyone here know about festival?
<tritium> trev__: what about it
<phaedrus44> ello...
<darkowl> how can i compile kernel 2.6.2 ?
<trev__> how do you make it actaully make noice
<tritium> darkowl: why would you do that?  it's old...
<stefg> darkowl: you don't want that
<trev__> i think i need a frontend for it?
<phaedrus44> so if i bought a doman name way out on the world wide web..can i put up a name server on my home computer to point the doamin to?
<tritium> trev__: do you want to set it up as a screen reader, or what?
<darkowl> <tritium> well acording to my cat /proc/version im using 2.6.15-26-386
<rohan> c'mon guys
<gatekeeper> darkowl: there is a kernel compile howto on the ubuntu forums, probable worth checking out
<tritium> trev__: or would you just like to play around with it?
<rohan> it was called gconftool2 or something
<tritium> darkowl: right, and 15 > 2
<trev__> i need text to speech for a game
<zoredache> phaedrus44, yes you sould be able to do that, check to make sure you ISP isn't blocking web traffic though
<darkowl> ups...
<rohan> which had a list of all apps in the left, and top right the settings and bottom right the description
<darkowl> bye
<trev__> so i need to link the game file to it which is easy to do
<rohan> people called it the gnome equivalent of windows registry
<phaedrus44> how do i check  zoredache?
<tritium> trev__: check the docs in /usr/share/doc/festival
<zoredache> read the TOS, or contact their support.  Most ISPs say that you either can't or shouldn't run 'servers'
<Q3Man> I'm having a problem with apache2-mod-perl2.. it seems to just print my perl scripts instead of running them....
<Riyonuk> are there any more desktop enviroments other than gnome?
<johnny_> cany anyone help me with setting up a network?
<IseeIsee> how do you run an MP3 ?
<johnny_> or direct me to a good document
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<IseeIsee> it says I do not have the decoder installed the play the file
<tritium> !mp3 > IseeIsee
<fr500> johnny_: what you wanna do?
<gatekeeper> johnny_: linux or mixed network?
<johnny_> linux
<johnny_> i'm trying to network two laptops
<trev__> ok, so do i have to install anything to set up a reader b/c the web said you need festival and another program to do it,(imusing it for the unreal tournament 2004, the linux version has a area to use a exteranl reader)
<johnny_> with crossover cable
<Riyonuk> only 3/
<Riyonuk> *?
<tritium> IseeIsee: mp3s are not "run" (they're not binary executables)
<johnny_> and i have no idea how
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefg> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tritium> johnny_: if they're both linux, you don't need or want samba.  Just standard tcp/ip
<johnny_> how do i set it up
<nerales> hi !!
<gatekeeper> johnny_: if you want to network 2 linux machines then use nfs as above
<nerales> anyone can help me ith wireless
<nerales> ??
<tritium> gatekeeper: um, no
<stefg> !wifi
<Riyonuk> Xubuntu is for old pc's?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<B1zz> not really Riyonuk
<nerales> i have a ubuntu 6.06 on a asus laptop
<B1zz> it can be used on new pcs too
<zazeem> PLEASE HELP i get this  error after restarting x after installing nvidia drivers, when i restart my computer the last time it stayed in some console mode so i had to reinstall ubuntu, how do i make it not die? when i do  glx gears it says zazeem@zazilla:~$ glxgears
<zazeem> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zazeem> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<gatekeeper> tritium: um yes, only samba with windows
<nerales> and wireless is working bad
<zazeem> :(
<tritium> gatekeeper: nfs is for networked filesystems.  He's asking for networking
<gean> Question : PLEASE HELP ME! have an iso-cd containing ubuntu-6.06-alternate.iso, cd-volume-name is "21 Jul 2006", how can i explain it to my non-x ubuntu bad upgraded system ?
<Riyonuk> well it says "which makes it ideal for old or low-end machines"
<stefg> !nvidia > zazeem
<johnny_> gatekeeper, if i'm using an ethernet crossover cable and im using my dsl modem on a usb will i be able to get on the internet?
<B1zz> well it is
<zazeem> stefg: i did all that
<B1zz> but like i said you can use it on newer machines
<tritium> johnny_: no, nfs will in no way help you get internet access
<B1zz> its not as bloated as Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<Riyonuk> is gnome like an installed program? Im free to uninstall it and try something else out?
<stefg> zazeem: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tritium> Riyonuk: you can install other desktop environments, sure
<tritium> zazeem: did you not use ubuntu packages?
<johnny_> so while the computers are networked i wont be able to get on the internet tritium ?
<gatekeeper> tritium: I see where you are coming from :-) penny has just dropped
<Riyonuk> I like linux then, theres a lot of programs and there all free
<tritium> johnny_: you will, but nfs has nothing to do with it
<stefg> !ics
<ubotu> I know nothing about ics - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tritium> gatekeeper: no worries, buddy :)
<zazeem> ubuntu packages?
<skavenge> firstarter is the best way to setup ICS imo
<tritium> johnny_: there are a few guides, such as one on tldp.org on networking worth a read
<johnny_> well if the default connection is set to the internet connection and not the network will that f anything up tritium ?
<zazeem> tritium: what do you mean?
<tritium> zazeem: yes, for nvidia
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> zazeem: ^^
<zazeem> tritium: ya i did that
<Riyonuk> what was that document on seeing what modems work with ubuntu?
<tritium> zazeem: please use ubuntu packages, and not nvidia.com installers
<gatekeeper> johnny_: not using or got access to a router?
<johnny_> no
<zazeem> tritium: last time i did that i restarted comp and it stayed in console and said somthing about x cant start cause
<johnny_> will i have to have one?
<zazeem> tritium: i am
<tritium> zazeem: that doesn't require a reinstall, by the way
<rohan> well. i will be more direct. i have mounted cd-roms and hard disk partitions. their icons appear on desktop. how do i prevent those from appearing /
<zazeem> tritium: well im too nub to know how to get out of it
<Imme-emosol> Hi, can anyone help me out with this:
<Imme-emosol> imme@wonderland:~$ gaim
<Imme-emosol> *** glibc detected *** malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x0848f648 ***
<Imme-emosol> Aborted
<zazeem> how do i get out of console when that occurs?
<tritium> johnny_: no, you can use crossover cable, and setup packet forwarding on one
<stefg> zazeem: no use in reinstalling... linux is not windows... you just miss the point
<tritium> Imme-emosol: use pastebin next time please
<Riyonuk> lol man theres a lot of questions
<zazeem> tritium: well im too nub to know how to get out of it
<tritium> zazeem: that's no problem.  Just keep it in mind for next time
<Allen_> hey everybody
<zazeem> tritium: how do i get out of it if it happens again/
<Imme-emosol> tritium: k, I thought 3 lines wouldn't be a prob,
<johnny_> i just want to move some files from one laptop to the other
<tritium> zazeem: you can always revert back to the "nv" driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (rather than "nvidia")
<johnny_> is nfs best for that?
<tritium> Imme-emosol: yeah, not a big deal.  Thanks :)
<zazeem> tritium: i installed ubuntu nvidia packs i still have no splash either
<Allen_> I am looking for some help with my x configuratioin also
<gatekeeper> johnny_: think you can do it if you read up on what tritium suggested, but having a router and using either ethernet or wireless just makes life easier
<zazeem> tritium: i need them for games
<tritium> johnny_: yes, gatekeeper is right.  It makes it a easier.
<Allen_> how can i tell ubuntu my resolution and monitor specs form the command line?
<tritium> Allen_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and input them at the proper prompt
<StyXman> Imme-emosol: did you compile your own gaim?
<Imme-emosol> tritium: nope
<charlesJacobs> hey guys I'm using the repo nvidia-glx drivers and glxinfo returns several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." any ideas?
<rohan> i have mounted cd-roms and hard disk partitions. their icons appear on desktop. how do i prevent those from appearing /
<Allen_> what format should I put the demetiions in?
<rohan> also, is there any ubuntu dapper deb for http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39179 ?
<Riyonuk> is it possible to browse the linux area on windows and vice-versa?
<gatekeeper> tritium: ought to be that is what I am using :-)
<koot> i got problem with installing some xml module in perl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18541, it cant find libxml2 but i got it installed what is wrong??
<skavenge> Riyonuk: yes
<tritium> charlesJacobs, zazeem:  it's starting to sound like a bug has popped up.  Was nvidia-glx recently updated?
<johnny_> what is ldap?
<tritium> gatekeeper: :)
<StyXman> charlesJacobs: check you xorg.conf. see if it loads the GLX module
<Imme-emosol> tritium: But I should say I have some other issues to, so maybe I should have to reinstall ubuntu after all... :(
<stefg> ntfs > Riyonuk
<charlesJacobs> StyXman: yeah it's loading the glx module
<charlesJacobs> tritium: yes I just installed it
<tritium> Imme-emosol: reinstall?  This is not windows, amigo...
<zazeem> tritium: ihow do  check
<StyXman> charlesJacobs: then maybe it is not using the nvidia driver
<zazeem> tritium: i just updated it and it aid i have newest
<Riyonuk> skavenge: how?
<tritium> zazeem: yes, but was it recently updated (do you recall?)
<rohan> i have mounted cd-roms and hard disk partitions. their icons appear on desktop. how do i prevent those from appearing /
<charlesJacobs> StyXman: it is. I get the nvidia splash and it supports my resolution unlike nv and vesa
<Imme-emosol> tritium: No, I know, but some guy told me so, 'cause I upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06... :S I didn't see the point, but it becomes clear a bit now...
<johnny_> what name do i give in the /etc/host
<StyXman> what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<zazeem> tritium: i dont know, i had 130 updates i installed when i installed ubuntu a hour ago
<Riyonuk> cause if I cant get internet working on ubuntu, I wanna drag linux files to the ubuntu partion
<Riyonuk> is that possible?
<tritium> Imme-emosol: upgrading is possible too, though.
<tritium> zazeem: ah
<skavenge> Riyonuk: you can mount ntfs in linux, and windows has drivers now to read ext2/3 (linux) ..
<koot> ;/
<stefg> Riyonuk: waht kind of coonection are you on?
<Imme-emosol> tritium: Yeah, okay. So what does the error I did not pastebin mean?
<Riyonuk> what are they called?
<Riyonuk> I must have them
<charlesJacobs> StyXman: (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<charlesJacobs> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so
<charlesJacobs> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<charlesJacobs> 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762
<charlesJacobs> 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
<charlesJacobs> 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1
<charlesJacobs> (II) Loading extension GLX
<johnny_> can someone help me with setting up nfs
<eno> so I have been scrwing around with things like deborphan and debfoster.  I have removed something bad and now my system is slower than it should be.  does anyone think it would be okay to go out of x and remove gnome and everything and install xubuntu?
<tritium> charlesJacobs: pastebin!!!
<skavenge> thats windows nonsense i have no idea
<Riyonuk> dial-up
<charlesJacobs> tritium: ah thanks. I'd forgotten that site
<gatekeeper> skavenge: if you look on the ubuntu forums there are howto's to also write to ntfs partitions
<zazeem> tritium: any idea? :(
<rohan> i have mounted cd-roms and hard disk partitions. their icons appear on desktop. how do i prevent those from appearing /
<stefg> !pmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about pmount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> gatekeeper: yeah i know, he wants to drag files from windows onto linux though
<zazeem> tritium: i dont know what restricted modules are needed, i have 2 installed
<tritium> zazeem: not off hand.  You've looked at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages?
<stefg> stupid bot!
<zazeem> tritium: no
<tritium> zazeem: they need to match your running kernel in version number
<zazeem> tritium: how?
<tritium> zazeem: open it up with an editor, and read it
<zazeem> tritium: k
<rohan> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<pgavin> what's a good newsreader that doesn't crash every 5 seconds? (like thunderbird, I mean)
<Imme-emosol> ubotu: pong
<gatekeeper> skavenge: fair enough, can just do that with konqueror
<ubotu> I know nothing about pong - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> pgavin: pan maybe
<B1zz> pan
<McNutella> thunderbird doesnt crash every 5 seconds :D
<eno> abridged: can I remove gnome _completely_ and and install XFCE?  I don't run gdm.
<pgavin> skavenge: its been a while since I used that one, I'll try it again
<skavenge> gatekeeper: from window to linux, like he wants to be running windows and drag it onto the linux partition
<McNutella> pgavin, maybe its your setup
<Riyonuk> stefg: was that for me?
<pgavin> McNutella: it does over here, every time
<sloucher> pgavin: pan is a full featured newsreader
<CappO> can anyone please help me, i have ubuntu hoary version , want to install ndiswrapper for my wireless card but at the make install i get an error, something of Can't find kernel build files in /lib/.... can anyone please tell me what to do :s
<pgavin> McNutella: if my setup is wrong, It should tell me
<johnny_> can anyone help me setting up nfs?
<pgavin> McNutella: a crash doesn't help me fix it :)(
<McNutella> Ive been using thunderbird for years, non-stop in this system, its stable as a rock!
<_marshall> ok everybody, i want to know what your favourite gnome music players are
<tritium> CappO: ndiswrapper is available as as package
<McNutella> pgavin, why should it tell you if you have set it up wrong? go figure :)
<stefg> rohan: you have to call gconf-editor and set the key apps-natilus-desktop-volumes_visible to no (uncheck)
<pgavin> McNutella: umm, good usability?
<eno> I guess no one knows... I am going to go ahead with the operation then
<CappO> tritium, what do yoy mean ? like apt-get .. ?
<mALmEN> !! speedtoutch
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! speedtoutch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<McNutella> try a simple reinstallation, that usually has the best results after mistakes, pgavin
<CappO> sorry but i'm just starting out
<gatekeeper> skavenge: dual booting no, different machines on the network yes
<sloucher> _marshall: xmms - old but sounds the best to me
<tritium> eno: you can install XFCE with "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<pgavin> McNutella: I'm using it on ubuntu.  I never used it before
<pgavin> McNutella: before today, that is
<McNutella> pgavin, as in using add/remove
<skavenge> gatekeeper: i already answered his question, and yes you can on a dual boot
<_marshall> sloucher: cool
<johnny_> can someone help with nis
<Imme-emosol> Anyone else in here who has had trouble getting into tty1[-6]  consolemode by Ctrl+Alt+F1[-6] ? (ubuntu 6.06)
<johnny_> i have no clue what to do
<eno> tritium: I am going to blow away gnome first!
<tritium> CappO: yes!
<skavenge> gatekeeper: hence the ext2/3 drivers  for windows
<zazeem> how do i edit my xorg cfg?
<McNutella> pgavin, a fresh ubuntu install has a great version of thunderbird on it, stable.. I reckon youve been pressing buttons ;)
<fr500> johnny_: what do you need?
<mooey> hi, i'd like to know where files stored in the trash basket are kept?
<tritium> eno: as you wish
<mohadib> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, Don't you mean to do Control+Alt+F6?
<stefg> question to answer ratio approaching infinity alert!
<skavenge> mooey: .Trash in your userdir
<mohadib> apt-cache search kernel-source only finds a 2.4 kernel
<_marshall> does anybody use ekiga here?
<gatekeeper> skavenge: yes I know you can dual boot, talking at cross purposes I think, don't worry about it
<fr500> mooey: .Trash
<Riyonuk> stefg: that link didnt really tell me anything
<mohadib> what pkg should i search for for 2.6 kernel sources?
<mooey> thanks
<johnny_> fr500, how do i know what ip address to use for the server and clients?
<CappO> tritium, can you please elaborate ? how is this command apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<bahadirt> guys I need a little help on postfix. port 25 rejecting connection
<tritium> mohadib: you want linux-source, not kernel-source packages
<mohadib> ahh , thanks
<johnny_> to put in the /etc/hosts.allow ?
<StyXman> mohadib: linux-source-2.6.x
<tritium> CappO: which release are you runnign?
<pgavin> McNutella: I fresh installed when 6.06 came out, like a 1.5 months ago.  thunderbird was installed today.
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: That's also one.
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: that's for tty6
<sloucher> mooey - it's .Trash - it's a hidden file in your home directory
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, and it isn't working?
<fr500> johnny_: you said crossover cables, there is no server and client, just peers
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, oh and you dont want tty6
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: nope
<mwe> how do you use dd to backup a usb pen including the partition table and everything?
<rohan> i have mounted cd-roms and hard disk partitions. their icons appear on desktop. how do i prevent those from appearing /
<johnny_> well how do i set this up fr500 ?
<RJporra> Hey i AM a beginner into linux world .. can sobe body help me  with this problem ? BUFFER I/O ERROR ON DEVICE dm-0 : LOGICAL BLOCK
<RJporra> Hey i AM a beginner into linux world .. can sobe body help me  with this problem ? BUFFER I/O ERROR ON DEVICE dm-0 : LOGICAL BLOCK
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: I do, i want any tty
<pgavin> McNutella: ok, as you suggested, I've apt-get remove mozilla-thunderbird && apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<mALmEN> ** speed
<CappO> tritium, i'm running an older version, 5.04 hoary
<pgavin> McNutella: lets see if it works
<s_spiff> any1 tried xbmps here for a amd64?
<tritium> !info ndiswrapper hoary
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hoary
<fr500> johnny_: both pcs are ubuntu?
<tritium> hmm...
<johnny_> yes
<fivre> RJporra: where fo you get this error?
<johnny_> breezy
<phaedrus44> anyone know how to setup BIND9 on ubuntu?
<mALmEN> anyone know anything about speedtouch modem ?
<mooey> sloucher, got it - thanks
<StyXman> RJporra: that error appears when you tri to do what?
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, and I expect that you've tried F1-F6...   have you tried searching ubuntuforums.org?
<mALmEN> !! speedtouch
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! speedtouch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: Nope, not yet.
<zoredache> phaedrus44: 'sudo apt-get install bind9'  after that create your zones and update the named.local
<CappO> tritium, hoary is the only version i can install on my older p3 laptop, the newer version hangs while installing :(
<tritium> CappO: lsb_release -a says you're running hoary?
<fr500> johnny_: ok, set pc1 with address 192.168.1.1 and mask 255.255.255.0 pc2, same mask, ip 192168.1.2, you can set that in the system-administration-networking applet
<fr500> 192.168.1.2
<zoredache> *named.conf.local* rather...
<skavenge> i fell off my dinosaur last time i was running hoary, i'd suggest an update
<phaedrus44> hehe...can you walk me through it zoredache?  i know im asking a lot
<fr500> johnny_: no clue about networking?
<johnny_> under the dns tab fr500
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: By the way may icons on the desktop also do not show up. :D
<johnny_> none
<CappO> tritium, yes
<rohan> am i coming loud and clear, here ?!!!!
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, try searching there, just about any problem I have heard of is on there...
<johnny_> i've only had ubuntu for a couple weeks
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, well Gnome doesn't use any icons by default when you fresh install
<RJporra> Hey i AM a beginner into linux world .. can sobe body help me  with this problem ? BUFFER I/O ERROR ON DEVICE dm-0 : LOGICAL BLOCK
<RJporra> Hey i AM a beginner into linux world .. can sobe body help me  with this problem ? BUFFER I/O ERROR ON DEVICE dm-0 : LOGICAL BLOCK
<tritium> CappO: okay, I guess you don in fact have to compile is, sorry
<tritium> RJporra: stop repeating!
<StyXman> RJporra: that error appears when you try to do what?
<fr500> johnny_: not under dns, in the connection tabs, ethernet connection
<st_iron> hi
<RJporra> install ubuntu
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: Ah, okay.
<fr500> johnny_: double clic the icon and set the parameters, accept and activate
<johnny_> properties?
<stefg> RJporra: broken harddisk, i assume
<eugman> Tritium, I think porra is in a cave or auditorium. The echos in there aqre horrible.
<StyXman> RJporra: aha. whic hardware?
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: So how do I turn on using the icons on my desktop?
<fr500> johnny_: be sure to select the enable chckmark
<tritium> eugman: heh
<johnny_> its enabled
<RJporra> 80gb sata
<fr500> and did you set the ip addresses?
<mALmEN> can help me to set speedtouch on ubuntu ?
<CappO> tritium, that isn't easy for a beginner, right ?
<mALmEN> plz
* McNutella is away: ZZZZZzzzzzz...
<RJporra> seagate
<fr500> johnny_: and did you set the ip addresses?
<zoredache> phaedrus44: actually I was about to leave... you might find (http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/) useful though
<tritium> CappO: no, you'll need to install build-essential, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, well, you can create one by right cleaning and going New-Whatever....  but you'll find all of you applications in your Apps menu in the top left
<eugman> mALmEN, I can't ;however, have you done a search in the forums?
<profoX`> do ralink rt2500 wireless network cards work with ubuntu dapper drake? or what was the problem again?
<bernouli> what should i do so that my firefox can play sound on flash object?
<phaedrus44> thanks a million zoredache  you good help
* Riyonuk needs list of modems that work with ubuntu
<phaedrus44> thanks
<mALmEN> was saying to i install firmware
<johnny_> yes fr500
<mALmEN> thats be realy needed ?
<johnny_> do i leave the gateway slot empty?
<StyXman> Riyonuk: any external would do
<CappO> tritium, this sounds really confusing, how do i begin with this ? or is this just too much to explain ?
<fr500> johnny_: now accet and select the ethernet icon, and clic activate
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: I dump downloaded files there so...
<bernouli> is it normal in ubuntu that firefox cant play sound?
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, and they aren't showing up???
<fr500> johnny_: yeah, doesnt care for this
<tritium> CappO: seen this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, oK they should be that's very strange.
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, what version of ubuntu
<profoX`> bernouli: wait a sec
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: 6.06
<skavenge> bernouli: flash in linux has horrible sound support, theres workaround on ubuntuforums.org ..
<Riyonuk> I dont have an external
<Riyonuk> its internal PCI
<profoX`> bernouli: open up the file /etc/firefox/firefoxrc with an editor like gedit: sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Moocasso> Hi there guys :)  I've got a bit of a hardware issue.  I'm using an MX1000 mouse, which I can get working without too much trouble, the problem is, when it's working, if I disconnect it (since it's a laptop and I don't use the mouse everywhere) then I get a problem that the X server fails to start, and I have to copy the backup
<johnny_> ok fr500
<profoX`> bernouli: change the DSP thing to "aoss"
<gatekeeper> bernouli: this what you are after? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<johnny_> do i do that on both laptops?
<Flannel> Riyonuk: there's a hardware compat list on the wiki
<CappO> tritium, thank you gonna read it now
<johnny_> same ip and everything?
<tritium> CappO: good luck :)
<profoX`> Bergcube: and install: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, Hmm... that's really very strange.   Try opening a console for me and typing this command
<fr500> johnny_: i gave you parameters for both pcs
<profoX`> bernouli: and install: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<StyXman> Riyonuk: ah, I thought you meant to buy a new one
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, pico Desktop/test.txt
<fr500> johnny_: same actions dif parameters
<profoX`> bernouli: it'll work flawless then
<johnny_> sorry it scrolled to fast
<johnny_> what was the 2nd?
<fr500> johnny_: ok, set pc1 with address 192.168.1.1 and mask 255.255.255.0 pc2, same mask, ip 192168.1.2, you can set that in the system-administration-networking applet
<profoX`> gatekeeper: no that's not the right answer
<profoX`> gatekeeper: that doesn't stop the sound problem
<fr500> johnny_: errr i missed a dot
<profoX`> bernouli: did you follow my advice?
<johnny_> its ok
<johnny_> is that it?
<bernouli> profoX`, yes, i am doing
<bernouli> gatekeeper, i have macromedia plugin, only no sound, but i am trying profoX` way
<gatekeeper> profoX`: I wasn't sure if all he was after was the plug in hence it was a question to some degree
<zOap> how do I prevent nautilus from starting? I tried killing the process but it keeps restarting.. I don't use nautilus for my file browsing..
<johnny_> fr500, how do i move files across it now?
<gatekeeper> bernouli: good plan :-)
<profoX`> bernouli: okay :) flash uses oss by default, but that is old, and it wants the soundcard for itself when using the oss kernel module emulation, with aoss you can work around that problem
<Riyonuk> is this what Im looking for? http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: So my terminal-windows crasht... :S :P
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: What did you want me top type again?
<bernouli> profoX`,  yes, it plays the sound, thanks a lot
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, pico Desktop/test.txt
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: -p
<profoX`> bernouli: you're welcome ;)
<profoX`> flash sucks though..
<Moocasso> anybody have any ideas for my issue?  :)
<profoX`> bernouli: can you try something out for me with flash?
<bernouli> profoX`, just want to listen something from youtube :)
<fr500> johnny_: you can do various ways, easiest would be to install openssh-server on both and install via gnome-vfs
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, it will bring up an editor, type some random text and do Control + X, when prompted to save hit y and then hit enter
<bernouli> profoX`, sure
<profoX`> bernouli: a webpage always crashes on me in firefox, a flash website..
<bernouli> let me see
<profoX`> bernouli: can you try if it works for you ? wait.. im going to find it
<fr500> johnny_: or install samba
<profoX`> bernouli: (alot of flash sites crash btw, thats the problem)
<johnny_> samba is installed
<johnny_> how do i move files from pc1 to pc2
<fr500> johnny_: configuring samba is difficult
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: Sorry, again... :S :(   pico Desktop/???.txt
<fr500> for noobs
<profoX`> bernouli: http://www.popcap.com/gamepopup.php?theGame=diamondmine click "play simple" and then sytart playing the game, the first correct move will freeze firefox... does it freeze or does it work ? thanks for testing!
<fr500> try openssh-server better, i have a neat way
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, pico Desktop/test.txt
<Kibou> flash is evil..
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, we're just creating a test file
<profoX`> Kibou: i agree..
<fr500> johnny_: also, can you ping from pc1 to pc2's ip address and viceversa?
<Imme-emosol> ah okay. :P
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: done that
<johnny_> how exactly?
<Riyonuk> skavenge: is this what Im looking for? http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<cs99008> hello
<johnny_> ping the 192 address?
<skavenge> Riyonuk: i dont run window i have no idea
<profoX`> bernouli: by the way, you are lucky that youtube listened to my mail, otherwise the sound in youtube would be broken when you tried to change volume in the youtube player :) but they fixed it today..
<fr500> johnny open a console and from pc1 type ping 192.168.1.2 and viceversa
<charlesJacobs> hey guys I'm using the repo nvidia-glx drivers and glxinfo returns several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." any ideas? here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/754398
<johnny_> yea its pinging
<cs99008> Anyone using the PPC version of LTS here?
<bernouli> profoX`, yes i can play
<haldor> profoX: crashed for me too after 3 moves
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, ok now is there a file on your desktop?
<Riyonuk> oh
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: nope
<fr500> johnny_: ok
<profoX`> haldor: always crashes on the first move here
<gatekeeper> profoX`: me too
<fr500> then install openssh-server
<RJporra> nobody got this error in installation of ubuntu ? buffer I/O error on device dm-0 : logical block  p.s = hd sata
<RJporra> nobody got this error in installation of ubuntu ? buffer I/O error on device dm-0 : logical block  p.s = hd sata
<profoX`> seems to be a problem with ubuntu
<skavenge> Riyonuk: at a quick glance yeah it looks right, i dont know how it works though i was just told about it
<profoX`> on archlinux it works fine..
<profoX`> and with epiphany-browser + flash it works too
<profoX`> maybe it's time for a bug report ..
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, crap I have no idea...  Try re-installing completely with the CD, if that doesn't fix I have no idea
<skavenge> profoX`: how is epiphany anyway?
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: when I do cd Desktop         ls       The file is there amongst others...
<Riyonuk> alright
<profoX`> Skaven: i don't know, i normally don't use epiphany
<Riyonuk> Im gonna look at the ubuntu wiki
<profoX`> skavenge: * sorry
<Riyonuk> if I can find it
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: That's what I said, a re-install.
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: Just like windows. :D
<skavenge> profoX`: ah okay, i've just heard about it ppl say its pretty lightweight
<gatekeeper> profoX`: you do a clean install of dapper?
<Riyonuk> hmm Im being told I should create a fat32 instead of using that?
<profoX`> gatekeeper: yes
<bernouli> profoX`, i can play it without any problem
<gean> Question : PLEASE HELP ME! have an iso-cd containing ubuntu-6.06-alternate.iso, cd-volume-name is "21 Jul 2006", how can i explain it to my non-x ubuntu bad upgraded system ? E.G. mount /cdrom works and recognizes the ubuntu*.iso file... How can i upgrade from it ?!
<profoX`> skavenge: it seems to be more light than firefox yes
<bernouli> have moved up to 10 move
<profoX`> bernouli: when using firefox ?
<johnny_> on both fr500 ?
<bernouli> profoX`, yes, i only use firefox
<goatmale> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> Imme-emosol, That's very strange....  sorry yo uhave to do this reinstall  : (
<skavenge> Riyonuk: if you have space for a win32 partition to share files yeah thats pretty easy, thats what alot of ppl do to share files between the two
<fr500> johnny_: on the one you want to get files from at least
<goatmale> can anyone help me configure wine?
<micahcowan> gean: your cd /contains/ the ISO? The ISO is supposed to be used as theimage for the CD...
<profoX`> bernouli: strange.. strange.. can you do "about:plugins" in the address bar and tell me what plugins and what versions of the plugins you are running, but don't flood the channel on my account :P
<fr500> johnny_: but it all apt-get install openssh-server
<cs99008> Question: Is it possible to access the Mac OSX filesystem (HFS+) from a LiveCD booted PPC Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<fr500> you should do both
<Riyonuk> so they all use that drive then?
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: :P
<gean> bernoulli : do u have any idea how to compute bernoulli numbers (math) say modulo 157 ?!
<charlesJacobs> hey guys I'm using the repo nvidia-glx drivers and glxinfo returns several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." any ideas? here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/754398
<Riyonuk> or do they just make a fat32 partion for there files?
<gatekeeper> profoX`: Clean installed then I just added flash, java & the firefox plugins no problem (at least not yet)
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: thanks anyway.
<johnny_> well i'm on the internet on this one and i only have one usb slot for internet
<Flannel> gean: is the iso burned as an image? or did you burn the iso file itself? (when you open the cd, do you see the iso file?
<johnny_> so i'll have to switch
<Imme-emosol> FunnyLookinHat: bye
<skavenge> Riyonuk: they just make a new fat32 partition to share files between both OSes
<Moocasso> I don't suppose anyone has an idea for my issue?
<haldor> profox`: konquerer plays fine with it using flash so seems to be a firefox issue
<profoX`> gatekeeper: firefox 1.5.0.4 and what plugins are you running in about:plugins ?
<goatmale> can some one PM me and help me configure wine?
<Riyonuk> ahh you could have just told me to do that
<johnny_> and when i want to use my ethernet for internet again do i just change it back to dhcp fr500 ?
<tavolink> hola
<profoX`> haldor: yes epiphany runs fine too with flash
<bernouli> profoX`, how can i copy paste the config?
<profoX`> seems to be a ubuntu-firefox-flash problem
<Flannel> Riyonuk: you can use samba to share files, easily enough.
<fr500> johnny_: yes
<Flannel> !tell Riyonuk about samba
<profoX`> bernouli: www.pastebin.ca :)
<johnny_> ok openssh is installed on this one
<johnny_> how do i move files
<gean> Flannel : win* burned it as an iso, i can mount the cd in my /cdrom and see the file ubuntu-etcaetera.iso !
<Riyonuk> o_O
* s_spiff is away: Away
<skavenge> johnny_: mv
<bernouli> profoX`, i mean, how can i copy all the config, should i do it one by one?
<Flannel> gean: then you need to burn it correctly then
* s_spiff is away: Gone to sleep probably... boooorrreeedd
<goatmale> Can anyone help me configure wine?
<skavenge> gean: it didnt get burned as an iso then
<johnny_> just mv file 192.168.1.2 ?
<gean> Flannel : all the troubles after reboot after new kernek + upgrades installed !
<profoX`> bernouli: what do you mean ? the about:plugins, doesnt that just give you a list with the plugins + versions ?
<johnny_> is there any way to do it with a gui so i can mv alot a files at once?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: do you have your regular laptop "mouse" enabled, in addition to the USB one?
<Riyonuk> ok...thats a little too complicated
<bernouli> profoX`, ahh, ok, i did about:config, sec
<Riyonuk> ill stick with making a fat32
<Flannel> gean: your iso isn't really a ubuntu CD, you need to reburn it, correctly
<skavenge> johnny_: drag and drop with nautilus then
<charlesJacobs> hey guys I'm using the repo nvidia-glx drivers and glxinfo returns several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." any ideas? here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/754398
<johnny_> how skavenge
<Moocasso> micahcowan: I tried that, every time I do x server fails to start :P
<stefg> goatmale: /j #wine
<johnny_> dont i need to set up a shared folder or something?
<Flannel> johnny_: with what? ftp? samba? what?
<johnny_> openssh-server
<Riyonuk> just by having a linux file on windows doesnt like encode it wrong or anything does it?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: even if you have the other mouse plugged in?
<johnny_> to another computer with crossover
<Flannel> Riyonuk: no.  Did you read the samba page?
<Moocasso> micahcowan: the other mouse is a touch pad :P
<mwe> partimage seems really cool. I think it is succesfully creating a perfect mirror image of my mp3 player :)
<santa99> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<micahcowan> Moocasso: right. but the MX-whatever-it-was.
<Ubunag> join #xubuntu
<Ubunag> woops
<santa99> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<micahcowan> Moocasso: what I'm asking is, with the regular mouse plugged in, can you configure the touchpad to work?
<Moocasso> micahcowan:  Oh!  Yes, I was using it during the whole process
<bernouli> profoX`,  http://pastebin.ca/95293
<johnny_> fr500, how do i move files to the other computer now?
<Moocasso> micahcowan...hmmm...
<karl> in ubuntu, where is the asound.state file saved after an "alsactl store" is performed? ie, i'm trying to load backuped defaults, and need to overwrite the file so that I can do it, but don't know where it is saving it to.
<Riyonuk> yes...I had to do all these commands in ubuntu...which requires me to be connected to the internet...which i cant...thats why Im doing this in the first place, so I can download my stuff from windows and drag them over to ubuntu
<gean> Flannel : The Win* mashine cannot do that... i cannot unpack it in Win* or burn it as an iso... BUT: the help.ubuntu page tells me something about: sudo moount -t iso9660 ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso /cdrom -o loop ; # command line does not work...
<Moocasso> micahcowan: I don't know if I tried that for sure or not O.o  I'll try it out, thanks!  :)
<charlesJacobs> hey guys I'm using the repo nvidia-glx drivers and glxinfo returns several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." any ideas? here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/754398
<bernouli> profoX`, and i am still playing :)
<skavenge> gean: theres a thousand programs to burn it properly in windows, download one
<Flannel> gean: it'll be easier to just burn as an image, and yes, windows can do that.  I don't know how though.  But, it'll be a LOT easier to just burn as an image instead of dealing with mounting as an image.
<RJporra> nobody got this error in installation of ubuntu ? buffer I/O error on device dm-0 : logical block  p.s = hd sata
<RJporra> nobody got this error in installation of ubuntu ? buffer I/O error on device dm-0 : logical block  p.s = hd sata
<fr500> johnny_: ok
<stefg> Riyonuk: very inefficient startegy.. get your ubuntu connected. I'll ask again: what kind of connection are you on?
<gatekeeper> !pastebin > gatekeeper
<cs99008> Is there an IRC channel for PPC specific discussions?
<haldor> anyone using kde? can't get sound from flash using konqeurer
<Riyonuk> dial-up
<fr500> johnny_: select the places menu/connect to server on the detination
<skavenge> cs99008: #ubuntu-ppc?
<karl> RJporra, bad hard drive/cd drive/cd
<johnny_> ok
<karl> in ubuntu, where is the asound.state file saved after an "alsactl store" is performed? ie, i'm trying to load backuped defaults, and need to overwrite the file so that I can do it, but don't know where it is saving it to.
<Riyonuk> stefg: im on dial-up
<Flannel> haldor: you might have better luck at #kubuntu
<haldor> flannel: cheers still now to all the help thats available
<gatekeeper> profoX`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18544
<stefg> Riyonuk: waht kind of modem do you have?
<Riyonuk> and I new that was a bad strategy...but lets say I want to listen to my music in ubuntu? I dont want to re-download it
<Riyonuk> lucentwin
<fr500> johnny_: service type ftp, server, server pc's ip address, username and password you should know, and folder /home/username
<profoX`> bernouli: its a pretty fun game.. lol.. my mom is addicted to the real version bejweled 2 deluxe, i can't run it on linux with cedega/wine and the gnome version is crappy (gweled) ... so my mom doesn't want to have ubuntu.. she doesn't want anything besides windows for herself....
<gean> skavenge : i'm in the math institute, they have no money and all restrictions... (No installed soft, but no chance to install my own) I was thinking of apt-cdrom from the iso version...
<stefg> Riyonuk: what kind of modem do you have?
<skavenge> gean: ouch that stinks ..
<Riyonuk> stefg: lucent win modem
<stabby-> Hello im using ubuntus X with FGLRX drivers with my Ati Radeon X800 PCI-E and whenever i go to console my computer freezes Completely and i have to restart. Can anyone help?
<bernouli> profoX`, lol
<stefg> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<PacketScan> profoX`, give her ubuntu and point her to flasgames.com  She be extatic..  well my mum was :d
<RJporra> karl : but the hard driver works well in windows and i checked the m5sum of ubuntu iso
<RJporra> karl : but the hard driver works well in windows and i checked the m5sum of ubuntu iso
<johnny_> what port fr500 ?
<johnny_> any
<johnny_> 21?
<phaedrus44> someone help me with telnet before i pull my hair out? ..please?   i wont look good bald
<phaedrus44> heh
<Riyonuk> aww man now I gotta write that whole thing down...
<bernouli> profoX`, can that information from my plugin help you?
<fr500> johnny_: leave it as is
<profoX`> bernouli: you are running an older version of the flash plugin than i am.. but gatekeeper, you are running the same version as me.. yours didn't crash either right?
<RJporra> karl : there is a incompatibility with my sata hd and ubuntu ?
<RJporra> karl : there is a incompatibility with my sata hd and ubuntu ?
<stabby-> Hello im using ubuntus X with FGLRX drivers with my Ati Radeon X800 PCI-E and whenever i go to console my computer freezes Completely and i have to restart. Can anyone help?
<PacketScan> who turned on echo?
<karl> quit double posting
<stefg> !winmodem > Riyonuk
<profoX`> PacketScan: no, she wants bejeweled 2 deluxe and nothing else -_-', besides, flash support kinda sucks :)
<charlesJacobs> hey guys I'm using the repo nvidia-glx drivers and glxinfo returns several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." any ideas? here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/754398
<gatekeeper> profoX`: well so far so good :-)
<Blissex> stabby-: nothing surprising there unfortunately, recent drivers versions have that fixed in most cases though. Check the /topic of #ATI
<micahcowan> phaedrus, what problem?
<johnny_> says it could not display fr500
<RJporra> karl : sorry
<skavenge> Riyonuk: for listening to music on a windows share your better off trying to run samba, unless you want to copy all of it over to a fat32 partition and have doubles of everything
<stabby-> Blissex thank you
<profoX`> bernouli: don't think so :( don't know what the problem is.. gatekeeper has no problems and he is running the same flash plugin version
<fr500> johnny_: san u ssh to the other pc? (ssh 192.168.1.otherpcnumber)
<Riyonuk> alright
<Riyonuk> samba link?
<nn> anyone got experience with using ubuntu and CAC based logins?
<skavenge> !samba > Riyonuk
<Riyonuk> thank you
<Riyonuk> Im gonna make it work now
<johnny_> i'm sorry i dont follow fr500
<goatmale> is there a program for ubuntu that works as good as wine?
<RJporra> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<skavenge> Riyonuk: fat32 is the easier option, where samba makes more sense, thats kind of up to you
<sip> hi
<micahcowan> phaedrus44, what problem?
<fr500> johnny_: man you are beyond noob, open a console and type what i told it should ask for some key thing
<Riyonuk> -_-
<johnny_> sorry i read that wrong fr500
<Riyonuk> this makes no sense
<RJporra> can u guys read pvt messages?
<sip> nayone knows how can i register my nick?
<goatmale> samba can run windows apps?
<sip> anyone
<phaedrus44> telent 127.0.0.1   returns with connection refused ...  but    telnet,   telnet>open 127.0.0.1 80   works
<Riyonuk> if Im trying to configure a way to get to the internet...how do they expect me to download that tool?
<Flannel> goatmale: no.
<Blissex> sip: /msg NickServ help
<XVampireX> goatmale, same is just a networking application
<phaedrus44> why doesnt      telnet 127.0.0.1  work?
<skavenge> sip: /msg nick register passwd
<XVampireX> goatmale, samba^
<sip> Blissex, tks
<goatmale> can any programs run windows apps?
<goatmale> other then wine.
<Flannel> goatmale: wine can
<johnny_> ok fr500
<phaedrus44> micahcowan:   thanks you for reply btw
<XVampireX> goatmale, yeah, crossover office
<goatmale> I think I broke wine :(
<skavenge> goatmale: wine, or if you wanna pay crossover office / cedega
<Flannel> goatmale: so, uninstall and reinstall.
<XVampireX> goatmale, and cedega
<micahcowan> phaedrus: telnet 127.0.0.1 means telnet to port 23, whereas telnet ... 80 means telnet to port 80.
<goatmale> I did
<stefg> Riyonuk: you already know that you need the lucent driver
<goatmale> using syanaptic
<Riyonuk> well yes
<Riyonuk> I think
<micahcowan> phaedrus: port 23 means you have to have a telnet daemon running. This is usually not enabled on any linux/unix distros by default, as it allows unencrypted logins to a system.
<phaedrus44> micahcowan:  actually  telnet 127.0.0.1 80       does work...is it bad that i have to add port?
<micahcowan> port 80 is the web server.
<sip> i did but nothing happen...
<johnny_> i type in the password and it says it could not display fr500
<micahcowan> what is it that you want to be able to do with telnet?
<Riyonuk> so does that only tell you what driver you have?
<Riyonuk> and since I already know
<Riyonuk> is there like a list somewhere?
<maluk> how can i get a conexant modem working in 64bit dapper?
<fr500> johnny_: did you open the console and did what i said?
<johnny_> yea
<sip> Blissex, Skavenge,  i did but nothing happen...
<nn> no ideas?
<fr500> johnny_: what did it say?
<skavenge> sip: /msg nickserv help
<nn> Oh well, time to get drunk
<Blissex> sip: probably your IRC client opened a new tab/window for that.
<skavenge> nn: amen to that
<sip> Skavege, i`ll try again...
<johnny_> RSA key fingerprint is ca:52:ed:cf:56:2b:3e:bf:fb:67:c0: b9:fe:6a:fb:a8.
<johnny_> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? y es
<johnny_> Warning: Permanently added '192.168.1.2' (RSA) to the li st of known hosts.
<johnny_> johnny@192.168.1.2's password:
<phaedrus44> micahcowan:  i am trying to setup  BIND9
<sip> maybe...
<Riyonuk> how would making a fat32 partion, putting my music on there, double them?
<Blissex> sip: or it put the response in the server thingie.
<skavenge> sip: listen to Blissex, do you have another tab open next to the #ubuntu window?
<tritium> johnny_: please don't paste here
<johnny_> sorry
<nn> skavenge: i want my smartcard logins working.. i really wanna stuff my ssh key on my smartcard or some such..
<micahcowan> phaedrus: okay... I'm not sure what you need telnet for to do that?
<sip> ahhhh i get it
<johnny_> thast what it says fr500 then it goes back to the command line
<fr500> johnny_: then type yes
<phaedrus44> uh...i am reading this...   http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/DNS-HOWTO-2.html
<charlesJacobs> hey guys I'm using the repo nvidia-glx drivers and glxinfo returns several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." any ideas? here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/754398
<fr500> and then try the connect to server thingy again
<skavenge> nn: ssh is beyond me lol, i dont even bother im sure i'd pull my hair out
<johnny_> i did
<nn> skavenge: i've got ssh working fine, but i'd like to have a way to use my Army CAC card to login to my ssh hosts
<johnny_> it just goes back to the prompt
<nn> that way i dont have to bring my keys with me or remember a password just my CAC pin #
<skavenge> that'd be cool
<micahcowan> phaedrus: that HOWTO seems a little broken. There is no good reason for you to set up a telnet server for your box. Without one, telnetting to it will of course not work. I'll check ahead to see if they actually rely upon it in the document.
<CappO> tritium, are you still here ?
<nn> i had it working on debian
#ubuntu 2006-07-22
<johnny_> fr500, when i try to connect to it from places > connect to server it gives here is no default action associated with this location.
<maluk> hi im a noobie and im trying to get my conexant modem working in 64bit dapper. Can someone help me?
<jjohn> hi all
<nn> skavenge: I'd pop in my smart card and just type in my username i wanted and if it was the first time since i inserted the card, it'd ask my pin #, else it'd log me right in
<Moocasso> micahcowan:  Okay, I think I lied, I can't get my MX1000 working at all now :P  I'll work on getting that working first I guess
<micahcowan> phaedrus: afaict, what they actually want to be sure you can do is make connections on the internet. If you can make connections /to/ other machines from the one you're at, you should be golden.
<fr500> johnny_: did you select ssh? remove the folder name it doesnt care
<goatmale> how do i uninstall something in terminal?
<stabby-> Hey someone running ubuntu could do me a favor and run:::: apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx      and after that tell me the version it displays
<johnny_> yes fr500
<skavenge> goatmale: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<goatmale> thanks
<shamrock_uk> @charlesjacobs - can you give us your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please?
<goatmale> apt get uninstall was my guess
<goatmale> I was wrong..
<charlesJacobs> shamrock_uk: yeah give me a second to upload it. is there a specific part you want to see?
<johnny_> alright i got it fr500
<fr500> johnny_: worked?
<johnny_> yea
<shamrock_uk> @charles - you can just paste it as a private message if its easier
<fr500> johnny_: ok, magic words?
<jjohn> I just installed vlc on my acer latop 64bit the dvd is nt reading properly it perceives the files as txt for some reason any body know what to do
<johnny_> thank you so much for your help
<fr500> lol
<fr500> no prob
<fr500> cya
<johnny_> i'm in debt
<johnny_> thanks
<Bensr20> Could anyone help me with a RPM install? I am new to linux
<CappO> can anyone please help me with ndiswrapper, i have installed it via synaptic, loaded the windows driver, but when i try to do modprobe ndiswrapper, i get operation not permitted, what must i do now ?
<shamrock_uk> and yes, have a look under Section "Module" and see if 'glx' is commented out or not
<fr500> CappO: run it with sudo
<skavenge> CappO: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Leonox> hi
<skavenge> CappO: and enter your user password when it asks
<shamrock_uk> @Bensr20:   sudo apt-get install alien       then do     sudo alien xxxxx.rpm   to install it automagically
<CappO> tried that guys, working in a root terminal
<Bensr20> thanks
<Flannel> Bensr20: are you sure you can only find an rpm of the package?
<fr500> Cappo no way
<goatmale> can some one who uses wine PM me?
<skavenge> you dont want to be installing rpm
<shamrock_uk> @Ben - no worries, but be aware that it's not ideal, look for .debs if possible
<charlesJacobs>     Identifier     "Default Layout"
<charlesJacobs>     Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0
<charlesJacobs>     InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
<charlesJacobs>     InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
<fr500> CappO: try again
<charlesJacobs>     InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
<gnomefreak> Bensr20: what package is it?
<charlesJacobs>     InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
<charlesJacobs>     InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
<gnomefreak> charlesJacobs: use pastebin
<Bensr20> it is limewire
<charlesJacobs> EndSection
<slew> hi, how do i reconfigure the xserver?
<charlesJacobs> Section "Files"
<charlesJacobs> 	# path to defoma fonts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<charlesJacobs>     FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<skavenge> CappO: your not in a root shell if its giving you permission denied
<CappO> i'll close this terminal and retry
<Mnabil> !xgl
<Flannel> Bensr20: you don't need a rpm of limewire, it's in the repositories
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stabby-> Hey someone running ubuntu could do me a favor and run:::: apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx      and after that tell me the version it displays
<gatekeeper> jjohn: have you got libdvdread3 installed?
<Flannel> !tel Bensr20 about limewire
<ubotu> I know nothing about tel Bensr20 about limewire - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Flannel: no it isnt
<shamrock_uk> charles, don't post here please :) either PM or use pastbin if that's ok
<skavenge> Bensr20: you need a limewire .deb, which they have
<goatmale> can some one who uses WINE private message me?
<tuxtux> !fgl
<ubotu> I know nothing about fgl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Flannel: its a shell script though
<skavenge> Flannel: uh since when is it in the repos?
<skavenge> !info limewire
<tuxtux> !fglrx
<ubotu> Package limewire does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<goatmale> use
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Flannel> eh, sorry, been a long day.
<shamrock_uk> @slew  Ctrl+Alt+F1    then log in.   then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    then  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goatmale>  Use  Frostwire
<goatmale> its a lime wire clone
<CappO> it says FATAL: error inserting ndiswrapper (path) operation not permitted
<skavenge> Bensr20: frostwire is the same thing and free, and has an ubuntu .deb right on www.frostwire.org
<stabby-> Hey someone running ubuntu could do me a favor and run:::: apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx      and after that tell me the version it displays
<goatmale> and it installs nicely with automatix
<micahcowan> phaedrus44, did you see my answer?
<Bensr20> ok thanks everyone I will try frostwire
<gnomefreak> skavenge: only problem with that is its build for dos lol
<Mnabil> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Leonox> I need some help with xmodmap, I have a laptop with us keyboard, but I speak spanish so I need the dead_diaeresis, I'm trying something like this xmodmap -e 'keysym u = u U dead_diaeresis' and I have the windows key and the Alt_L like AltGr, but it doesn't work :(
<skavenge> gnomefreak: hah is it? i had no idea .. thats java for you
<CappO> fr500, what am i doing wrong ?
<slew> shamrock_uk: thanks
<pygi> lilo: poke?
<shamrock_uk> @stabby:   Filename: pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-1_i386.deb
<fr500> CappO: not sure, it has to work that way
<maluk> hi im a noobie and im trying to get my conexant modem working in 64bit dapper. Can someone help me?
<cedric_> someone have an asus a6t  laptop ?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: the page tells you if you get this error " bleh" use dos2nix or whatever that tool os called
<Moocasso> Okay, very quick question.  Is there something in Linux similar to autoexec.bat in Windows?
<skavenge> gnomefreak: wierd, never had an issue with it personally
<cedric_> what is autoexec.bat ?
<goatmale> Can anyone who uses wine message
<Mnabil> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<goatmale> me
<Enverex> Are there any massive changes from Dapper to Edgy?
<gnomefreak> cedric_: a windows file
<Moocasso> automatically runs commands when you start the computer
<shamrock_uk> it's a batch file that used to run dos commands back in the old days on startup
<cedric_> what does it do ?
<skavenge> Enverex: we'll know when edgy comes out
<Enverex> goatmale, What do you need?
<jjohn> gatekeeper did you get my reply
<gnomefreak> Enverex: other than things breaking no
<Leonox> xmodmap help...
<Moocasso> I found a command that lets my mouse work fine, I want it to run every time I start the computer 'cause I"m lazy :P
<micahcowan> Moocasso: something that automatically runs? sure. There is a system of what are known as "rc-scripts" (rc=runcommand).
<gatekeeper> jjohn: no what was it?
<cedric_> you can use rc files
<micahcowan> Moocasso: but if it's related to your mouse, you probably actually want to put it in a script that automatically starts when X does.
<micahcowan> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wildman> hello
<Leonox> help with xmodmap
<cedric_> Moocasso : use rc file or your specific austart file (kde/go=nome)
<jackson> I just updated me nvidia-glx drivers and now my glx is broken! glxinfo returns "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." on a few lines. /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/754398 /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/754426
<micahcowan> Moocasso: what's the command.
<wildman> where can I change the icon for a given MIME type?
<Moocasso> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 10 11 6 7"
<tritium> jackson: a few others have been reporting that
<goatmale> can anyone who uses WINE mind helping me with something simple?
<cedric_> so I have acpi issues on a asus A6T laptop (amd64) ... someone know good link ?
<jjohn> Gatekeeper I not sure about the file you named I did a gui install then aded the updates after the dvd would not play but still no go
<Enverex> goatmale, What do you need?
<micahcowan> You want that in your x file, definitely. It wouldn't work in an init-rc file: it has to run in an X session.
<fr500> goatmale: ask and hope
<goatmale> I messed up my cfg
<johnny_> fr500, one last question
<goatmale> and I need to copy someoes
<fr500> johnny_: just ask
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here that uses Akamaru?  I got it work just have a few config questions...
<johnny_> where does the shared folder get saved?
<johnny_> is it in mnt/?
<fr500> goatmale: isn it easier to restore to default
<Moocasso> Okay...any advice for how I go about putting it in my x file?  :)  Just open X in a text editor or something?
<Enverex> goatmale, The new versions of WINE don't use config files, so you need to update anyway
<johnny_> or where?
<fr500> johnny_: no, where you paste it
<goatmale> I messed it up
<cedric_> FunnyLookinHat : i use it
<jackson> tritium: do you know how to fix it?
<goatmale> and I reinstalled it
<johnny_> well its on my desktop
<cedric_> but go to #amarok
<tritium> jackson: not yet.
<micahcowan> Moocasso: Easiest way, is probably to add it to a new file in your home directory, name it .xsession
<johnny_> but when i cd to Desktop i dont see it on the command line
<Moocasso> Okay, perfect :)
<micahcowan> Then restart your X server (or start it up, if you're doing it with startx).
<FunnyLookinHat> cedric_, How do I add/remove icons to my launch bar?  And how can I set it to start when I load up X automatically?  (Adding it to .Xsession froze X)
<MehAdult> How do I set up NTP?
<johnny_> oh i'm dumb
<cedric_> are you udsing gnome or kde ?
<johnny_> i'm ssh'd
<MehAdult> !ntp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<johnny_> lol
<skavenge> what is amakaru anyway?
<MehAdult> :|
<micahcowan> FunnyLookinHat: add a & after the command?
<johnny_> thanks for your help again fr500
<johnny_> i could kiss you
<micahcowan> in your .Xsession
<johnny_> later
<FunnyLookinHat> skarface, OS X launcher bar for AIGLX/XGL
<skavenge> ah okay
<goatmale> Enverex can you check your pms?
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, ooh yea forgot about &.  but still lost about how to add/remove icons...  : (
<wildman> MehAdult, right click on the clock applet
<wildman> MehAdult, Set time&date (enter password)
<Enverex> goatmale, You're not registered so you're not really sending any
<goatmale> meh.
<indigoblu> has anybody used gnome-vfs (mounting remote SSH) with Rythmbox on Dapper... ???
<goatmale> how do I update WINE?
<wildman> MehAdult, check the 'sync time with Internet servers', select server, accept, dun
<Enverex> goatmale, Follow the instructions on this page to get the latest version - http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<goatmale> I did apt get
<Enverex> You have to add a custom repo
<micahcowan> FunnyLookinHat: usually you can right-click 'em... you're talking about the gnome-panel?
<tsume> non-registered pm's > /dev/null
<wildman> MehAdult, if NTP is not installed, you'll be asked to install it
<TheUni> i installed ubuntu then windows (backwards.. i know). If i reinstall GRUB from the ubuntu boot cd, will it detect my windows partition and allow me to boot to it?
<goatmale> repo?
<fr500> goatmale apt-get remove --purge wine
<jjohn> msg/ gatekeeper   hello
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, no, talking about akamaru panel.  right clicking apparently launches as well   :-/
<Leonox> xmodmap help
<Enverex> goatmale, Just do what that page says
<fr500> indigoblu: it should work just fine
<profoX`> TheUni: normally it will, and if it doesn't, you can add the necessary information yourself to menu.lst
<wildman> TheUni, maybe not, but fixing Grub to boot Windows shouldn't be hard...
<shamrock_uk> @TheUni - yes, if you alter the contents of /boot/grub/menu.1st to include your WinXP install
<MehAdult> wildman: I don't have a clock applet
<Leonox> I need some help with xmodmap, I have a laptop with us keyboard, but I speak spanish so I need the dead_diaeresis, I'm trying something like this xmodmap -e 'keysym u = u U dead_diaeresis' and I have the windows key and the Alt_L like AltGr, but it doesn't work
<MehAdult> wildman: I'm in E17 not Gnome or KDE
<wildman> MehAdult, oh
<wildman> dunno then :)
<goatmale> i unistalled it fr500
<wildman> sorry MehAdult
<goatmale> now what?
<fr500> goatmale:  with purge?
<TheUni> shamrock_uk: it's Vista :\ From what i understand the booting is different. think it will still pick it up?
<goatmale> yes
<Leonox> :(
<shamrock_uk> Ah, haven't a clue. But good luck ;)
<profoX`> TheUni: I think normally it will find windows automatically, if it doesn't, please let me know ;) it's not hard to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst anyway, I can help you with that if you give me the contents of "sudo fdisk -l"
<imme> anyone here who know about xmodmap command, what it does?
<goatmale> no sudo apt-get install wine?
<imme> And/OR about the Shft+backspace bug?
<Enverex> goatmale, If you're talking to me, put my name before what you say
<fr500> indigoblu: works fine
<goatmale> fr500: now sudo apt-get install wine?
<indigoblu> fr500, well I have gstreamer plugins and Mp3 works fine, but playback works in Totem and not Rythmbox
<fr500> here
<profoX`> TheUni: yes i think it doesnt matter, because you generally use chainloader +1
<wildman> where can I change the icon for a given MIME type?
<Enverex> The version of WINE in Synaptic/Apt-Get is OLD, DO NOT USE IT
<Leonox> wel xmodmap modifies the keyboard mapping
<Enverex> It's like half a year old
<imme> Leonox: okay.
<profoX`> TheUni: but i have no experience with vista.. (because vista sucks and it messed up my test pc :))
<indigoblu> fr500, do I need any additional gnomevfs or gstreamer packages?
<micahcowan> FunnyLookinHat: meant to look like OSX, I guess?
<TheUni> k, reinsstalling grub i guess
<TheUni> profoX`: heh.. i'm a repair tech. Just running vista to test it so i can fix it when i start to get calls  :)
<Leonox> I allredy have a problem with xmodmap
<TheUni> not 1 crash in 2 weeks though, btw
<indigoblu> fr500, restarted and it works great... :-D
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, exactly, and it works great. just cna't configure it
<profoX`> TheUni: anyone who is stupid enough to run the beta version of vista doesn't deserve to get help ;)
<indigoblu> fr500,  guess it need to see the new gstreamer plugins!
<TheUni> haha
<micahcowan> FunnyLookinHat: according to web site, the only way to remove 'em is to use gconftool-2(!)
<TheUni> profoX`: i told you why i'm running it. It's not by choice
<micahcowan> http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<Leonox> I need some help with xmodmap, I have a laptop with us keyboard, but I speak spanish so I need the dead_diaeresis, I'm trying something like this xmodmap -e 'keysym u = u U dead_diaeresis' and I have the windows key and the Alt_L like AltGr, but it doesn't work
<TheUni> i've beta tested the last 3 or 4 windows OS's, just to get a feel for them before they come out so i can fix em
<Enverex> Weird, why doesn't Mplayer have an icon or a theme in Ubuntu...
<goatmale> still didnt work :(
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, i see that, can't see how to add tho
<Moocasso> Okay, so I tried putting "xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 10 11 6 7"" in a .xsession file, and x wouldn't open up anymore
<Enverex> goatmale, How did it "not work"? What "didn't work"?
<profoX`> TheUni: no crash in 2 weeks? sounds like it's getting better.. beta 2 ?
<goatmale> i am still getting errors with wine
<shamrock_uk> @Enverex, have you install gmplayer? mplayer on its own isn't integrated with gnome
<TheUni> profoX`: yup. And Office 2007 B2. Connecting to an exchange server and syncing my smartphone
<profoX`> TheUni: do you have to solve linux problems sometimes ? lol
<Enverex> shamrock_uk, I have the basic GUI, I'll check
<TheUni> profoX`: not once. lol
<profoX`> TheUni: :'(
<goatmale> how do I register my nick>
<micahcowan> FunnyLookinHat: probably gconftool-2, also? Might look at the other values in existence to see what they should look like...
<shamrock_uk> if its a gui, it's not just mplayer :)
<profoX`> TheUni: you like windows vista ?
<Enverex> goatmale, Type "wine --version" in the console please and  paste the output here
<TheUni> profoX`: but i'm running it for the same reason. Want to know as many os's as possible
<profoX`> goatmale: /msg nickserv register password
<goatmale> Wine 0.9.17
<shamrock_uk> can you just add it with the menu editor?
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, ahh, i figured out how to add... but the remove doens't seem to work, haha. oh well I'll keep messing with it
<Leonox> I need some help with xmodmap, I have a laptop with us keyboard, but I speak spanish so I need the dead_diaeresis, I'm trying something like this xmodmap -e 'keysym u = u U dead_diaeresis' and I have the windows key and the Alt_L like AltGr, but it doesn't work
<fivre> if I kill apt-get via ctrl+z, how can I unlock /var/lib/dpkg/ ?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: What does .xsession-errors say in it?
<imme> fivre: you don't kill with Ctrl+z
<Enverex> goatmale, If you don't have anything important installed in Wine, run this - "rm -r ~/.wine && wineprefixcreate"
<fivre> so I see
<shamrock_uk> @fivre - you haven't killed it, simply stopped it and sent it to the background.  issue   fg 1 to get it back
<Leonox> :(
<skavenge> fivre: ctrl+z is suspend
<TheUni> profoX`: it's nothing to write home about. no major changes i can see. IE7 is decent, but still IE. i've ended up using firefox as default again. Only major change is the security system. It has a screen kinda like ubuntu every time you need to do something root-like. A nice change, but will be confusing for home users
<profoX`> TheUni: just out of interest, because i haven't run windows in a while.. do you think vista is better than let's say, ubuntu ? and if yes, in what ways?
<fivre> ah
<fivre> ok
<skavenge> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Moocasso> er...is it too late for me to check that or is there a file somewhere for that?
<goatmale> enverex can you see my PMs?
<Enverex> goatmale, Yeah, sorry
<Enverex> goatmale, If you don't have anything important installed in Wine, run this - "rm -r ~/.wine && wineprefixcreate" <
<Leonox> I need some help with xmodmap, I have a laptop with us keyboard, but I speak spanish so I need the dead_diaeresis, I'm trying something like this xmodmap -e 'keysym u = u U dead_diaeresis' and I have the windows key and the Alt_L like AltGr, but it doesn't work
<Moocasso> oh, found it
<profoX`> TheUni: i know for a fact that everything new in vista is just ripped from os x, linux and even *bsd :) but i don't care, if they can make it work good..
<TheUni> profoX`: that's not fair. Apples to Oranges. and you'd have to give me context. For me, connecting to an exchange server and syncing a smartphone are so complicated in ubuntu that they're not worth doing
<david__> im trying to help my wife with creating a resume, does anyone know where i can download a template for openoffice?
<Leonox> :( i'm getting mad...
<TheUni> but for everyday use, i prefer linux.
<Moocasso> just copy and paste micahcowan?
<haary> I just read USN-308-1 (shadow vulnerability). Is debian also affected?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: oh, but if you're running X now, it might not be for that session anymore.
<Moocasso> oh, k
<ringard> repost from last night... i'm having the same problems as detailed here (but on 6.06 SERVER edition): http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4031.html <----- 2nd post: It has sat there for over an hour with the blue screen, a gray bar at the bottom, and one black rectangle in the far low left corner.
<micahcowan> When it stopped working, did you remove that line and come back in?
<Moocasso> yeah, I deleted the .xsession file and restarted
<profoX`> TheUni: thats why i said, in what ways.. windows can be better for certain things, ubuntu for other things
<david__> Ive loooked and all i find is links to other thinbgs
<Zaff> Does anyone know of a wireless pci card that works well in 6.06 and is easy to set up?
<lophyte> Zaff: I have a Ralink-based card that works excellently
<goatmale> enverex?
<shamrock_uk> @Zaff - anything with an atheros chipset works good
<gizmo_the_great1> all of a sudden when I run glxgears it causes gnome to log me out. Any ideas?
<Moocasso> I found a site that suggested a .bashrc would be useful in situations sorta similar to this, is there a reason that wouldn't work?
<Enverex> goatmale, 1 sec
<TheUni> profoX`: in general, it's more decent than i thought it would be. seems like the final version may actually be ok, even if it's not much different than xp. any particular question?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: okay... I'm very surprised that it didn't work in the .xsession file. Try two things: change "xmodmap" in your .xsession command to "/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap", and if it fails again, make a copy of the .xsession-errors file before you come back up.
<marcelino> where is the best place to store a shell script you have written to automate a task--in your home directory or under bin?
<Moocasso> Okay, back in a few :)
<micahcowan> Moocasso: .bashrc shouldn't be what you want: it runs whenever a shell does. Not all shells run in X, and X programs themselves don't run in shells (typically).
<profoX`> TheUni: no, i tried to install it on a test pc, but it messed up my partitions without even starting the installation.. that was beta 2
<shamrock_uk> I'd say your home directory, greater chance of you not deleting it between reinstalls
<TheUni> hah.. yikes
<profoX`> TheUni: guess i'll try it on another pc sometime
<marcelino> thx
<TheUni> home my other partition is still ok
<TheUni> haven't tried to boot back to linux
<TheUni> *hope
<Leonox> micahcowan: could you help me with a problem that i have with xmodmap?
<VR_> i just installed "console-terminus" and "xfonts-terminus" - i wanna use terminus in .Xdefaults for rxvt, but it isn't working. do i need to rebuild the font cache or something?
<Rondom> marcelino: I put it in /usr/local/bin if I want it to be in the path and the scrpt can be used at any location. if it only converts the image in the a specific directory i put it in the dir somwhere in home
<TheUni> profoX`: you be here for a minute? i'm gonna reinstall grub and come back here in ubuntu, might need help getting back to windows
<Rondom> marcelino: this doens't answer your question, it's just the way I do it
<marcelino> rondom thanks for the info
<skavenge> VR_: you running kde, gnome?
<micahcowan> Leonox: I'll be happy to try. :)
<ubuntu_> Hi everybody, I have a probleml
<profoX`> TheUni: yes i'll be here, you can also pm me if i don't respond, or just call my name
<VR_> skavenge: gnome
<TheUni> k
<marcelino> rondom usr/local/bin sounds like a good idea because i don't like the idea of cluttering up my home directory
<TheUni> bbiam
<Zaff> k, after all of the searching i've done at this (i've been looking for about a week now), i know that the ralink and atheros chipsets are good
<skavenge> VR_: why not just change it in 'system', 'preferred applications' then?
<Zaff> but i cant tell which card will work the best
<derekS> my courier-imap installation isn't working!
<derekS> heh
<ubuntu_> I installed windows after Ubuntu, then had to install grub
<imme> micahcowan: I think Leonox fell asleep... :S :D
<Rondom> marcelino: not you home-dir
<VR_> skavenge: i'm trying to change the font for rxvt-unicode. i need to edit the .Xdefaults file to do that. i installed those two packages to get the terminus font, but it's not showing up in xfontsel
<micahcowan> :)
<goatmale> enverex
<Leonox> micahcowan: well, I have a laptop with us keyboard...
<goatmale> what do I do now?
<Enverex> goatmale, well Wine should work now
<goatmale> I think
<goatmale> XD thanks
<Rondom> marcelino: if I have a script that only works for a specific directory (usually a sub-direcotry in home) I put it in there, but not in ~/
<skavenge> VR_: ah sorry, from the first question it sounded as if you were trying to replace rxvt with another terminal, my fault
<ubuntu_> grub seems installed, however when I select the kernel to start, it gaves an error
<Leonox> micahcowan: but I speak spanish, so I need characters like dead_tilde and dead_diaeresis
<Enverex> goatmale, configuration is done with winecfg now
<Zaff> theres no garentee that if a card works in breezy that it will work in dapper, right?
<Corporal_Dirge> What does it mean when /media/ shows this:
<Corporal_Dirge> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  567416697 2008-10-06 02:54 ,t??r???.?j@
<Corporal_Dirge> ?--------- ? ?    ?             ?                ? ???t?x] ?.??=
<Corporal_Dirge> ?--------- ? ?    ?             ?                ? t?*y?c8?.???
<Corporal_Dirge> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 3555232224 1949-07-30 20:00 ?u??????.??"
<imme> is hardwar-issues off-topic as well ?
<gizmo_the_great1> all of a sudden when I run glxgears it causes gnome to log me out. Any ideas?
<marcelino> how does mepis compare to ubuntu..
<Enverex> Corporal_Dirge, That you borked it, heh
<Corporal_Dirge> Plus a lot more
<skavenge> VR_: fyi its alot easier to change the font in gnome-terminal, and it has most the capabilities as rxvt .. (backgrounds, transparency, etc)
<Leonox> micahcowan: I was trying to do sometihnig like xmodmap -e 'keysym u = u U dead_diaeresis'
<VR_> skavenge: i don't like gnome-terminal
<VR_> :)
<Leonox> micahcowan: and then I wanted to use the windows key like AltGr but it doesn't work :(
<imme> How do I get to tty1, 2, 3 , 4 ,5 or 6? From gnome?
<skavenge> imme: ctrl + alt + f1, f2 ,f3 whatever
<skavenge> alt + ctrl + f7 to get back
<imme> skavenge: Besides those, 'cause those won't work... :(
<skavenge> i dont think you do then
<imme> Hmmm that's a pain up the watch-my-language.
<sto_> How can I save a .txt file in a terminator?
<Rondom> sto_: nano if you want a gui
<Bergcube> My WLAN card supports the 802.11a/b/g standards and speeds.  So does my access point.  How / where can I check the connection speed?
<Rondom> sto_: echo 'bla' >> textfile and cat textfile if you want to do it without a gui
<Rondom> Bergcube: type iwconfig
<zukalk> does anyone know how to give the mic input a REAL boost? that damn Mic Boost (+20dB) won't help, or barely will
<Rondom> Bergcube: in a terminal. are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Bergcube> Rondom~  Ah, perfect.  That it the nail straight on the head.
<ProN00b> recently i am having problems with sound
<micahcowan> Leonox: I'm not completely sure that's what you want. I'm no expert with xmodmap, but doesn't that remap the "u" key to add a diareses to it?
<Bergcube> Rondom~  Ubuntu.  Tried Kubuntu earlier but ended up with gnome in the end.
<ProN00b> when it plays in one program and i start playing from another program the other program is really quiet
<imme> zukalk: clean your mic a bit... :P
<Leonox> micahcowan:?
<zukalk> imme: it's brand new!
<zukalk> imme: bought it today
<Rondom> Bergcube: don't know a gui-tool for gnome, maybe with edgy.....
<imme> zukalk: ah okay... Then you don't...
<Rondom> Bergcube: there is one for kde, but I doubt anyone wants to install all those libs, because of the fact that he wants to see his connection speed
<Bergcube> Rondom~  Don't need a GUI tool.  Not going to look at it that often.
<Moocasso> Okay micahcowan, after much stupidity on my own part, I finally managed to copy the .xsession-errors file, and the last line of it says "/home/fnar/.xsession: line 1: /usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap: No such file or directory"
<Rondom> Bergcube: same for me
<micahcowan> Moocasso: type "which xmodmap" into a terminal and tell me what it says.
<Moocasso>  /usr/bin/xmodmap
<Moocasso> try that instead?
<micahcowan> Doh! I actually broke it more.
<Moocasso> LOL
<micahcowan> Yeah.
<Moocasso> Thanks for trying, back in a few :)
<Bergcube> Rondom~  In the terminal / GUI "war" my view is to use the GUI where that is fastest or easiest, use the terminal where that is...
<Rondom> Bergcube: same for me. if you know how to use the terminal you can work more efficiently. sme goes for the gui, of course :roll:
<karl> anyone have an idea why apps might not be using my .asoundrc file when i open them?
<Bergcube> :-)
<valehru> Anyone know of a reason why my keyboard will only allow lowercase 'q' to appear when I have CAPS on and press Shift + 'Q'.  Its the same problem with 2 keyboards....??
<corran> any thoughts on how to fix manpages that have a number of bad characters?
<valehru> Its a DELL USB Multimedia keyboard im using
<Kyral> corran: file a bug :P
<Zaff> have you tried it with a ps/2 keyboard?
<corran> Kyral: ok then...
<Moocasso> Okay micahcowan, NO errors I can see in the file now...
<Xenguy> corran: that is most likely a terminal problem/issue
<ProN00b> i am having problems with my sound, it seems that only one app can have sound concurrently
<valehru> Yes...one was a PS2 and the other was USB....The exact same problem
<valehru> Both keyboards work on a windows machine
<micahcowan> Does X start up?
<karl> anyone have an idea why apps might not be using my .asoundrc file when i open them?
<valehru> yes
<Moocasso> no
<Moocasso> :P
<corran> Xenguy: yeah, but why ($TERM = xterm)
<Moocasso> if you meant me...
<micahcowan> But that command works in a terminal?
<Moocasso> yep
<fiznut> whoa, gaim is weird for IRC
<fiznut> used to mIRC
<corran> Xenguy: and it happens on terms from the console to xterm, rxvt, Eterm...
<Xenguy> corran: I have no idea - I get that sometimes myself, e.g. with aterm or rxvt, so I just use gnome-terminal instead ;-)
<imme> What's the difference between xterm and gnome-terminal?
<Master_Kale> I have a question regarding Automatix; any takers?
<corran> Xenguy: IIRC, it happened there too.
<Zaff> anyone want to recommend a specific 802.11g wireless pci card?  all of this hunting around for one on the net is getting old
<Xenguy> corran: oh, I wouldn't have expected it on a virtual console
<corran> Xenguy: can you check your ssh_config manpage
<Xenguy> corran: for what?
<marcelino> any benefits of Mepis over Ubuntu?
<corran> for bogus characters
<Moocasso> any more ideas?  Lol
<skavenge> marcelino: ask in #mepis
<gizmo_the_great1> why is automatix not being developed for Dapper?
<corran> Xenguy: that is one of the ones I am haveing problems with, so I would love to know that this is (or is not) specific to me.
<goatmale> eneverex
<marcelino> thanks skavenge
<goatmale> HALP PLX
<skavenge> gizmo_the_great1: because it does as much harm as good? works flawlessy on some systems and completely destroys others
<Xenguy> corran: gnome-terminal displays it fine (my $TERM is 'xterm' also)
<micahcowan> Moocasso: what is the command again, and how are you testing starting X?
<gizmo_the_great1> skavenge, i did not realise that. it worked quite well the bits I used it for in Breezy.
<Enverex> goatmale, sorry, forgot to rereg
<gizmo_the_great1> all of a sudden when I run glxgears it causes gnome to log me out. Any ideas?
<skavenge> gizmo_the_great1: ppl are using it in dapper as well anyway
<Moocasso>  /usr/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 10 11 6 7" and I"m using ctrl+alt+backspace to restart
<maluk> i need help getting my modem to work in 64bit dapper. Can someone help me?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: how are you examining .xsession-errors after a failed start?
<Moocasso> using gedit
<Moocasso> it fails to start so I go into the failsafe, do cp .xsession-errors x.errors, and I open it up with gedit afterwards
<TobyK> I have a desktop computer that used to run Ubuntu exclusively. I've added a Serial ATA drive with windows already installed on it. It boots when the windows disk is the only one connected, but throws me a generic "disk error" when I try to boot through GRUB with the entry I added for it. Any ideas?
<micahcowan> In another X session? At that point, you'll probably be looking at the wrong .xsession-errors. :-(
<Moocasso> even if I go into the failsafe terminal and copy the file?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: iirc, failsafe is still an X session, isn't it? You get a window with an X session?
<Moocasso> well, it gives me the usual Ubuntu background with a terminal in the bottom right corner of the screen
<gean> does any1 know, where the list of all installed packages is stored ?!
<gean> [i need to REMOVE the old breezy and reinstall in Dapper, but will loose the list of ``needed'' pack's] 
<sorush20> !rpm2cpio
<ubotu> I know nothing about rpm2cpio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<micahcowan> Moocasso: okay. Hm.... try it again (with the command in .xsession), but this time, don't log in on the graphical screen after it fails.
<Moocasso> how do I get to a terminal then?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: instead, hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 to go log into a real terminal, and copy your .xsession-errors file. hit Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get back to the graphical login (you should write that one down).
<corran> gean: dpkg --get-selections
<Moocasso> k
<tuxtux> reboot
<Moocasso> back in a few :)
<redblades> Wow. I installed Xmms-alarm lastnight and it was so cool.
<redblades> I got to wake up to my favourite song.
<jonass> when booting kernel 2.6.15-26 (updated with autoupdate) my xgz/ compiz desktop is not working. but booting -23 it is
<corran> gean: and /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<corran> gean: did you catch that?
<corran> gean: you can restore it with dpkg --set-selections
<jonass> when booting kernel 2.6.15-26 (updated with autoupdate) my xgz/ compiz desktop is not working. but booting -23 it is
<Moocasso> still no errors in .xsession-errors, the file still seems to have no error message, says "/etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp/etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "fnar" /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup..."
<CappO> how can i upgrade from hoary to dapper , do i have to do a clean install or. ?
<khoda> first time linux user here, have some problems installing - can someone help?
<Moocasso> any ideas micahcowan?  :)
<holycow> khoda, just ask
<sloucher> what happened khoda? ask away
* scanf is away: bbl
<fiznut> I have an NTFS storage slave drive I want to access, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to read it. Anything I can do?
<jareth_> CappO first update to breezy
<khoda> installed it from server cd i burned. did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" it went through and downloaded to 100%, then unpacked for awhile then the screen went black. I rebooted and it takes me to an ubuntu login screen. i login then it takes me to a splash logo for ubuntu and hangs there. the logo also looks messed up(like it doesnt have my gfx driver)
<dj_baggio> fiznut: install ntfsprogs
<micahcowan> Moocasso: okay, with the command in your .xsession file, run startx -- :1 from a terminal.
<fiznut> dj_baggio: Ah! simple :) Thanks bro
<CappO> jareth_, can i do this via internet or do i have to download the iso and then do the fresh install ?
<jareth_> CappO via internet will be fine
<jareth_> CappO 1st change all "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list to "breezy"
<jareth_> CappO then run sudo apt-get update
<CappO> ok, do you know if wireless is better supported in that version ?
<jareth_> CappO then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<micahcowan> Moocasso: make sure and flag my name at the start of your response, so I see it if I'm in a different channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<khoda> someone told me to run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   - what does that do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b excess!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jareth_> CappO from breezy you can update to happer
<jareth_> CappO dunno, have no wifi myself
<CappO> ok gonna update then, be back later, thanx
<jareth_> CappO take care!
<sloucher> khoda: it reconfigures the xserver - sounds like a good idea
<khoda> what does that mean? (just trying to learn as i do this)
<Moocasso> micahcowan:  Okay, I tried that, starts up a new x session, no errors as far as I can tell
<sloucher> khoda - it sets up the gui interface
<khoda> sloucher - so i have to run that eveyr time i do something like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<redblades> No
<sloucher> khoda: no - only when it's not working which should be never once it's set up
<khoda> its asking for
<khoda> "PLease enter the video card's bus identifier"
<micahcowan> Moocasso: ??? and that's with the command in .xsession?
<khoda> what's that?
<redblades> khoda, you install xorg once, and then it works from then on, except if you try to install 3rd party binary drivers
<gean> HELP PLEASE: i finally have the ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386 (burned from iso). How can i upgrade from breezy (5.10) after UPGRADE CRASH (no x, no internet recognition) ?!
<Moocasso> micahcowan: was it supposed to open a new x session?
<micahcowan> Moocasso: yes, if it works. I was expecting it to fail.
<sloucher> khoda: most of the time accept the default and just hit return
<Moocasso> Lol
<Moocasso> Sorry to disappoint :P
<redblades> In which case, it gets messy sometimes, and you just tpye "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<holycow> gean, easiest thing to do is to save your files from /home and just reinstall.
<micahcowan> Moocasso: it had the command in the .xsession file?
<Moocasso> yep
<khoda> now it asks for how much memory (in kB to be used by vid card
<Moocasso> wait...it's gone now...
<Moocasso> let me try it again O.o
<khoda> leave it blank?
<micahcowan> Oh! That's right... startx won't use .xsession. Put the command in .xinitrc
<redblades> Just go with the default.
<micahcowan> And then do startx
<Moocasso> no, it was there, nevermind :P
<Moocasso> Okay
<sloucher> khoda: hit return if you don't know
<nemlah> Hello all i am having troouble with my tvcard
<sloucher> khoda: you can always redo it
<nemlah> can someone help me find and solve the problem?
<khoda> sloucher thanks
<Rikkimaru> How can I figure out what sound card I have (laptop)?
<Enverex> nemlah, What's the problem?
<Enverex> Rikkimaru, run lspci and look for what it may be
<khoda> does it matter what "server modules are loaded by default?"
<Moocasso> micahcowan:  just to confirm, it says not authorized to run, I used sudo last time, should I?
<gean> holycow : /home/dan is not enough, lots of computer algebra  systems with ugly (non-deb) installation are somewhere ``in the darkness''; by the way : say reinstall is the only choice, where is the list of my already installed Ubuntu-packages ?!
<Sanne> Rikkimaru: and lspci -vv gives even more info
<sysdoc> Rikkimaru, easiest way is to visit the manufactures web site
<sloucher> Khoda: your killing me - if you don't know hit return
<micahcowan> Moocasso: no.
<Moocasso> k, am I doing somethign wrong then?
<khoda> sloucher: I'm a newb, sorry <3
<Rikkimaru> Alright, I found the chipset, where can I get the drivers for an Intel audio chipset?
<micahcowan> not sure. Hang on a bit.
<khoda> sloucher: if i dont ask, ill never know. but i'll keep hitting enter for your benefit :D
<Moocasso> k :)
<holycow> gean, what does this mean -->  lots of computer algebra  systems with ugly (non-deb) installation are somewhere
<Enverex> Where can I change how long the sudo password is saved for?
<holycow> gean, its not the only choice, just the easiest
<gean> holycow : for instance SAGE, depending on pari, Singular, GAP, but also maple, magma, math, matlab, ...
<holycow> gean, so you can't reinstall those?
<nemlah> I can't get it to work.. i have read through lots of forums
<khoda> how do i get back into gnome after i do the reconfig?
<nemlah> but can't find the solution
<sloucher> khoda: you can read up on this stuff easy enough http://wiki.x.org/wiki/ - but i suspect for now you just want an interface
<gean> holycow : pari installs through synaptic , say, but many others have own rules to get on the HD
<nemlah> the card is not recognized
<holycow> gean, you didn't convert from rpm - deb?  okay
<holycow> gean, how much do you know about networking? all you would need is to get your network card up and connected
<holycow> you can reinstall everything from there
<khoda> Should I install drivers for my vidcard before going back to the interface?
<sloucher> khoda: the drivers should be there already. Or at least some basic drivers will be there already. I guess reconfig didn't work?
<khoda> i'm not sure. im in console, how do i got back and test it
<husky> http://de.fon.com/
<gean> holycow : i can reinstall, but this is a big job, maple has for instance no easy install (have to rewrite code, rename needed lib's , etc), magma is also depending on ``very special libs'', i know it as i moved from knoppix to debian, and later from debian to ubuntu...
<nemlah> lspci -v
<nemlah> show the card
<nemlah> shows
<nemlah> when i start xtv i get two black screens
<nemlah> and i have to go to another console and kill it
<holycow> gean, *nod* i getcha
<husky> http://en.fon.com/
<khoda> sloucher: how do i get back to gnome?
<sloucher> khoda: ctrl alt f7 might work - killing and restarting gdm would be better - for a newbie reboot
<holycow> gean, well i guess the first thing we can do is comment out all the other repos in your sources.list and just add your cdrom as a repo
<khoda> what's gdm?
<holycow> gean, then you should be about to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gean> holycow: well, i try to survive...
<markedwards> hello all, can anyone tell me the default permissions of /etc/ssl/private on Dapper?
<sloucher> khoda gnome display manager - there's a lot to know doing it that way though like the commands ps and kill
<`DaGuy> Any suggestions on getting MSN mail (HoTmail) to work w/ Evolution Mail?
<khoda> sloucher: still hangs. should i try to do the reconfig again?
<TobyK> Have a problem dual-booting... Had Ubuntu installed first on an IDE drive a while back, now I need Windows to play a game. Removed the IDE drive (Windows refused to install while it was plugged in), and installed it to a SATA drive. Got it booted working and updated. Plugged the other drives back in, and added an entry for it in GRUB. When I tried to boot to it, I got a generic "Disk Error. Press any key to restart" message.
<TobyK> I can't boot to windows any more when that's the only HDD plugged in either.
<sloucher> khoda: hard to tell what to do from here - reconfig has a chance to work. I think trying the install might be better to tell you becuase this should be configure for you easily.
<`DaGuy> !email
<ubotu> I know nothing about email - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<khoda> sloucher: do you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<astaroth> I installed a lot of packages from automatix now, got some "couldnt get index file bla bla bla" on some packages, is that normal? everything installed correctly and works. also when it finished I updated some lib file that couldnt get authorised. Did this happend to me only or?
<holycow> what is apt setup command again?
<holycow> i thought it was apt-setup
<sloucher> khoda: yeah, start over
<khoda> kk
<khoda> sloucher: whats the first command(s) i should run when i install?
<astaroth> khoda, are you doing a server install?
<khoda> astaroth: yes, its the only kind i'm aware of.
<astaroth> ok
<khoda> :)
<astaroth> I had to do that too
<khoda> do what?
<astaroth> Cuz the live cd didnt work with my hardware
<astaroth> do a server install
<micahcowan> Moocasso, what's the exact message?
<khoda> astaroth: i actually used livecd first by accident. i want it on my harddrive.
<sloucher> khoda: you try the live cd?
<markedwards> anyone willing to just check a file perm for me?
<khoda> sloucher: i did it by accident. i got into the desktop and it was all messed up (gfx and stuff). couldnt click a thing
<Moocasso> you mean when I try to start up with the command in .xsession?
<astaroth> well, just make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list points to dapper, then do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. thats all I did
<Bergcube> markedwards~  on your computer?  From here?
<Sanne> TobyK: did you check your BIOS settings for the bott device? Just a guess...
<gean> holycow : i tried it after that apt-cdrom -m add, think i have to try it again, my problems are : no x, no internet connection: maybe i have to insure the correct install of the x-based tool for installation... only chance i see: live cd, get a small partition, install there ubuntu, copy computer algebra system dir tree from the old breezy and then get rid of it ! Thanks for the help ! I'm moving to the other computer at the other end of the
<gean> faculty !
<markedwards> Bergcube: no, just want to know the permissions of /etc/ssl/private/ on a default install
<sloucher> khoda: that don't sound promising - the server cd works too though like astaroth says
<markedwards> I hade to do g+r on mine, and I want to know if that is default
<Bergcube> markedwards~  ok, I'll peek.  BRB.
<nauski> hmmh
<khoda> sloucher: im reinstalling, lets see what i get
<markedwards> Bergcube: thanks!
<Moocasso> micahcowan?  Do you mean when I'm starting up with the command in .xsession?
<holycow> gean, well backup all your data first anyway
<astaroth> Again: (Since I am starting to get paranoid if I am the only one): I installed a lot of packages from automatix now, got some "couldnt get index file bla bla bla" on some packages, is that normal? everything installed correctly and works. also when it finished I updated some lib file that couldnt get authorised. Did this happend to me only or?
<Madpilot> markedwards, looks like it's owned by root, and perms are 700 - read/write/exec only by owner
<Bergcube> markedwards~  700
<holycow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Madpilot> astaroth, this is why automatix is NOT recommended... it does strange stuff to people's Ubuntu installs...
<markedwards> wacky, mine were rwx--x---
<markedwards> thanks
<holycow> astaroth, you should be paranoid.  i would recommend not using something as stupid as automatix
<micahcowan> Moocasso: where it says you don't have authorization, or whatnot, yeah. That's when you run startx, yes?
<nauski> can anyone help me getting sounds to work, Im using a Terratec card with optical output
<Bergcube> markedwards~  NP!
<Moocasso> Oh
<dcomsa> hey, does anyone here has edgy installed?
<holycow> astaroth, try easyubuntu, it doesn't bypass the package manager
<Moocasso> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/fnar/.serverauth.8680X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.xinit:  Server error.Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<astaroth> holycow, god. I thought it was good, I just came back to ubuntu from arch linux..dont tell me I have to do it from the start again
<Davek23x> has anyone else had a problem with java?
<holycow> astaroth, basically think of it this way: the retard that created automatix doesn't have a clue adn should be shot for creating such a thing and convincing people to use it
<Rondo> Can one mount a cue/bin in ubuntu with fstab?
<dcomsa> Davek23x: what king of problem?
<holycow> astaroth, well you are the one that didn't research automatix and its problems ... right?
<astaroth> holycow, I sure didnt
<skavenge> well he got it half right, runs like glass on some machines and completely destroys others, its a 50/50 shot
<Davek23x> well nothing runs
<astaroth> Is it bad to use the repo from recommended at psychocats as well? I better ask before I do a reinstall
<TobyK> Sanne: Eh? Ubuntu still boots fine, I only get the "Disk Error" when I try to boot windows.
<Davek23x> i tried java -jar program.jar and then i get an error main.class not found or something
<holycow> astaroth, recommended psychocats? whats that?
<dcomsa> Davek23x: try running java -version, and see what you get
<astaroth> holycow, I mean the repos thats recommended at psychocats homepage
<Skunky26> hi
<Sanne> astaroth: while it may seem to be a lot of work at first, it is really beneficial if you do installing those programs by hand. There are lots of tutorials for that on the ubuntu wiki. You'll learn a lot :)
<holycow> !psychocat
<Madpilot> astaroth, URL of that?
<ubotu> I know nothing about psychocat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skunky26> someone speak spanish????
<Davek23x> java version "1.4.2"
<Davek23x> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<skavenge> Skunky26: #unbuntu-es
<skavenge> ubuntu even
<Skunky26> thanks
<Madpilot> astaroth, use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories for repo information
<holycow> astaroth, never heard of it, basically if you use any software off of the internet you need to research the source to find out if its trustworthy ... i don't know about who or what psychocat
<astaroth> Sanne, I know how to install the stuff. But automatix sounded like a great tool. spare sp,e to,e
<holycow> is
<dcomsa> Davek23x: have some problems with the default JVM installed on ubuntu
<dcomsa> just install sun's jvm
<astaroth> holycow, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<astaroth> check it out
<Sanne> TobyK: yeah, I just thought that maybe when the windows disk is the only one plugged in, it still might be needed to set it up as a boot device in the BIOS... but this may be nonsense, it's just a wild guess.
<Davek23x> ahh cool i was starting to worry all my favourite apps are java (which is why I am finally free of MS)
<nauski> err wtf, I disabled the crappy onboard audiochip from bios. and lspci still says that the multimedia audio controller is c-media plahplah
<sysdoc> Sanne, I got a question for ya, can I pm ya?
<Sanne> astaroth: ok, I see and understand. Still, I wouldn't recommend it.
<skavenge> i use the blackdown java works for me
<dcomsa> Davek23x: the package in synaptic is sun-java5-jdk
<holycow> astaroth, those all look like ubuntu repos, therefore i would say they are fine
<Madpilot> astaroth, that doesn't look too crackish - still, https://help.ubuntu.com/community is the official Ubuntu wiki, it's the best source of info
<Desh> Hi, what kernel version would be best for an AMD64 running 32bit UBuntu.
<Sanne> sysdoc: hey, how're ya? pm is fine.
<sysdoc> coO
<dcomsa> i think you need to have multiverse repos enabled
<astaroth> Thanks guys, I will reinstall now and come back. See you
<Moocasso> micahcowan:  any more ideas?
<Davek23x> Edulix: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<Madpilot> blasted automoronix claims another install... :|
<Davek23x> hrmm
<Davek23x> ecolon
<Davek23x> damned shortcuts
<Skunky26> someone can tell me how install ubuntu???
<Sanne> sysdoc: where's your pm? ;P
<dcomsa> Davek23x: you'll need to enable backports, universe and multivers repos
<Davek23x> Skunky26 make cd and boot using it
<micahcowan> Moocasso: yeah, sorry, was researching some...
<nauski> can _anyone_ help?
<dcomsa> Davek23x: i don't remember which one has it :)
<khoda> okay i just reinstalled. whats the first thing i need to do?
<Moocasso> micahcowan: no problem :)  Just wanted to amke sure you got the message, hehe
<skavenge> !info sun-java5-sdk
<ubotu> Package sun-java5-sdk does not exist in dapper
<skavenge> !info sun-java5-jdk
<dcomsa> sun-java-5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<skavenge> multiverse
<khoda> ?
<dcomsa> anyone with edgy here?
<sysdoc> Sanne, see pm
<dcomsa> i wanna check on a bug
<Madpilot> khoda, that depends what you want to do - but starting by enabling the multimedia stuff is a good way to begin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> dcomsa, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy
<dcomsa> thanx
<phaedrus44> how do i copy text from console?
<Sanne> sysdoc: yep
<cedric_> khoda Madpilot : use easyubuntu
<cedric_> is the first thing to do
<micahcowan> phaedrus: typically, you select it with the mouse, and then middle-click somewhere to paste it. Is it /real/ console or X-terminal?
<Davek23x> no hits searching synaptic for *java*5*
<Konstable> I have a "Broken" ubuntu-desktop package and I can't get it to re-install
<cedric_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<khoda> i dont have a gui installed or anything
<nauski> okay the sound is working but how do I get it to work with the optical output?
<phaedrus44> micahcowan:  it is eterm..
<cedric_> oh it's a server ?
<Davek23x> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<phaedrus44> and i have only 2 button mouse
<khoda> cedric_: yea.
<cedric_> yo you probably d'ont need restricted format
<khoda> cedric_: am i right in assuming the only differnece between a server and livecd is that a server is on you harddrive
<Konstable> cedric_: It says that it's not installed.  I think I removed it successfully already, but it won't get itself back.
<nauski> I guess you guys arent big fans of music
<cedric_> khoda : you are wrong
<tuliomgui> someone can help installing the nvidia driver??
<FurryNemesis> ooh, it worked.....
<FurryNemesis> what card?
<cedric_> reinstall using theso easy 6.06
<verix> hey, there wouldn't happen to be a program for Linux that allows you to write in Asian characters, would there?
<Davek23x> tuliomgui - what card?
<micahcowan> if chording is enabled, then you can select text, and press /both/ mouse buttons somewhere to paste.
<nauski> omfg, 5 questions and not a single even remotely helpful answer
<mjr> verix, yes
<micahcowan> phaedrus: ^^
<verix> what's it called?
<nauski> is there an ubuntu help channel?
<khoda> I installed ubuntu for the first time today (first time at linux) and it messed up first time. i just reinstalled - what's the first thing i should do
<tuliomgui> Davek23x, mx440
<verix> khoda: what's it doing?
<mjr> verix, scim is the canonical system for weird inputs, I think :)
<Davek23x> you have to edit a file called xorg.conf
<nauski> CAN ANYONE HELP ME GETTING THE OPTICAL OUTPUT TO WORK?
<Davek23x> look for a how to on the net
<FurryNemesis> you need the nvidia-glx-legacy packages from synaptic
<tuliomgui> can you helo me please??
<verix> mjr: canonical system?
<mjr> verix, apt-cache search scim for relevant packages
<paul__> quick question: it is normal for window redraws and resizes on the desktop to be noticably slower than in Windows, even with the NVidia drivers installed?
<phaedrus44> micahcowan:  i guess chording is not enabled...how do i?
<verix> ahh, thank you!
<khoda> the first time i installed i did "sudo apt-get install ubunto-desktop" but the gui was all messed up. it hung on the splash logo after i logged in
<khoda> this time i want to make sure i'm doing it right.
<tuliomgui> Davek23x, can you please help me
<mjr> verix, canonical as in usual, recommended, etc
<micahcowan> you'll have to change your xorg.conf file... I won't be able to walk you through it atm because I'm trying to figure out Moocasso's problem...
<Davek23x> I have a geforce Fx 5200
<tuliomgui> i cant stand this screen configuration
<nauski> oh for fuck sake, useless channel
<Konstable> trying to re-install ubuntu-desktop, I get: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Davek23x> and I had to edit the xorg.conf file
<Konstable> and those two options dont help
<verix> mjr: thank you, I found what I wanted :)
<Davek23x> but hey start by going to the nvidia site and downloading your drivers
<ghost3> need help "re-installing" daper drake
<tuliomgui> ive done it
<Davek23x> ok have you tried running it?
<tuliomgui> yes
<ghost3> i to was runnig daper-drake, i formated the laptop and was going to install it again, the desktop installer on live cd"i perfer this way better" seems to hang when ran. i ran a check cd for error in grub but says everything is ok..
<Davek23x> and what happens
<tuliomgui> the installer beggins normally
<ghost3> it was installed, now i cant reinstall it
<ghost3> no
<ghost3> very slow
<tuliomgui> and an error occurs, it says a have to exit my X
<tuliomgui> i dont know
<khoda> what's the difference between "desktop" and "server" ?
<ghost3> no errors
<tuliomgui> something like thar
<tuliomgui> that*
<FurryNemesis> oh
<micahcowan> Moocasso: with the xmodmap command in .xinitrc, do the startx -- :1 from a real console (Ctrl-Alt-F1). Again, you'll need (Ctrl-Alt-F7) to get back to your desktop.
<Davek23x> so you are installing from the console not from within the GUI
<FurryNemesis> reboot x
<verix> oh crap, I can't remember-- what's the command to plug in commands you want when Gnome starts up?
<tuliomgui> yes
<Moocasso> Okay
<verix> or at least to configure that part
<tuliomgui> should i try from the GUI?
<ghost3> gui, didnt know daper had a text mode
<Davek23x> and the GUI is shut down completely
<Davek23x> no
<Davek23x> wont work
<tuliomgui> yes
<tuliomgui> thats true
<khoda> what's the difference between "desktop" and "server" ?
<ghost3> serer install appache
<Davek23x> and you ran sudo /etc/init.d/gdk stop
<ghost3> server
<mjr> verix, if you're looking to start scim, just install scim-gtk2-immodule instead, IIRC it should do it for Gnome
<verix> it's smahh
<verix> alright, thanks
<tuliomgui> before running the nvidia installer?
<Moocasso> fatal server errorver is already active for display 0
<Davek23x> yeah
<tuliomgui> no
<tuliomgui> would be that?
<verix> ah, it's already there
<Moocasso> micahcowan:  sorry, that was "fatal server error, server is already active for display 0"  :P
<Davek23x> ok try that and be sure to download your kernal development files
<khoda> Okay, so I just re-installed server because I messed up on my first install. What is the first thing I should do? I'm sitting in the console
<Moocasso> should I ctrl+alt+backspace and try again?
<tuliomgui> kernel development files?
<Davek23x> basically download and install everything in the developement folder that you can
<tuliomgui> im not sure about that
<Davek23x> then exit to console
<ghost3> if some one has the time to help me please im me at yahoo biotech_techwars
<khoda> Davek23x are you talking ot me
<Davek23x> type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Davek23x> then sudo sh nvida(whatever).sh
<khoda> Okay, so I just re-installed server because I messed up on my first install. What is the first thing I should do? I'm sitting in the console... anyone?
<Davek23x> no sorry it was tuliomgui
<rita> ola
<ghost3> sorry khoda, i dont know.
<micahcowan> Moocasso: it shouldn't be trying display 0 if you had the -- :1 bit after startx?
<khoda> I'm sure someone has to.
<Moocasso> yep
<Moocasso> startx --:1
<tuliomgui> Davek23x, man, my interface went down
<tuliomgui> auhauhauhauhauha
<khoda> I just installed the server. How do I get into a GUI?
<micahcowan> Oh! make sure there's a space between -- and :
<khoda> (Firs ttime user)
<tuliomgui> was that supposed to happen?
<ghost3> yes, someone has to, but look at them, to many questions and not enough people with the answers
<polpak> khoda: what gui do you want?
<Davek23x> khoda /etc/init.d/gdm start lol
<khoda> what's the most widely used?
<polpak> khoda: and why did you choose server?
<Moocasso> oh, k
<polpak> khoda: gnome is the default for ubuntu
<khoda> polpak: I want to learn about network administration
<ghost3> or kde
<khoda> PacketScan: okay so how do i get into gnome
<khoda> errr
<khoda> polpak:
<khoda> how do i get into gnome
<tuliomgui> Davek23x, by stopping the gdm and runnig the installer, will it work?
<Konstable> What's the fastest way to remove Ubuntu from my harddrive and reclaim my partitions.
<Davek23x> if its installed try startx
<ghost3> format
<Davek23x> ok noob question how do you run a bin file?
<polpak> khoda: is this a production system? or is it just you using it?
<khoda> polpak: its just my personal system
<Moocasso> micahcowan: says some stuff about "refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing..." then goes back to a terminal
<dcomsa> Davek23x: sh thefile.bin
<polpak> khoda: do you have the "desktop" install cd?
<Davek23x> ez money
<polpak> khoda: I don't think you actually want the server install
<polpak> khoda: if you don't it's fine
<khoda> polpak: why?
<z0r1> How do I change nm-applet's master keychain password?
<khoda> polpak: what's the difference?
<polpak> khoda: the server installs less
<polpak> khoda: like no gui =p
<z0r1> I accidently set it to the same as my 64 character WPA password .. so I have to type my WPA password everytime nm-applet tries to get on the net ...
<khoda> polpak: won't i learn more this way? :D
<tuliomgui> hey Davek23x, same problem
<z0r1> Does anyone know how to change the nm-applet password?
<polpak> khoda: not nessicaraly
<polpak> khoda: have you used linux before?
<tuliomgui> it says i have to exit my X server before continue
<Davek23x> wow man you couldnt have downloaded and installed all the files that quickly
<khoda> polpak: nope
<PacketScan> z0r1, passwd
<Davek23x> ok hey
<Davek23x> right now
<polpak> khoda: just do the standard ubuntu desktop install for starters then
<z0r1> passwd will change nm-applet's password?
<Davek23x> konsole
<ghost3> can someone help me with a simple install prob with daper
<tuliomgui> i just stopped the gdm and tried to run the installer
<polpak> khoda: you can use everything the server has, but you'll also have a gui/browser, etc.
<tuliomgui> yeah
<polpak> khoda: so it'll be usable as a desktop system
<tuliomgui> console
<Davek23x> type ps -ux
<khoda> polpak: okay will do ... but i was under the impression that just boots off of the cd, doesnt install to harddrive. is that wrong?
<tuliomgui> a lot of things listed
<z0r1> Anyone know how to change nm-applet's master password?
<mejobloggs> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sanne> ghost3: just tell us what's wrong, if somebody knows, he/she will surely help.
<PacketScan> z0r1, passwd
<ghost3> thanks
<Davek23x> ok the numbers to the right of your name
<z0r1> passwd doesn't work
<polpak> khoda: once it boots off the cd there is a icon on the desktop to install to the hard disk
<Davek23x> are process ID's
<PacketScan> z0r1, passwd <username>
<z0r1> it just want to change "UNIX password"
<khoda> polpak: will it give me the option of getting rid of the server install
<Davek23x> to end a process use kill -9 process ID
<tuliomgui> PID
<z0r1> PacketScan I'm talking about the master password for nm-applet's keychain for WPA passwords
<PacketScan> right. applets don't store their own passwords.
<z0r1> you are talking about changing a user passwords
<polpak> khoda: is the server install the only thing on the box right now?
<ghost3> i had it installed beofre, i formated my system and wne to reinstall it again, the installer on the desktop hangs for long time, i ran a check cd in grub and it all checks out fine. help
<khoda> polpak: nope, windows too
<tuliomgui> so a have to kill the x server and then try to isntall?
<Davek23x> so when you end your session and it says x is still running try killing it that way
<aqau_inter_fly> Hello everyone
<tuliomgui> ok
<ghost3> i downloaded a fresh iso and tried it, same thing
<Davek23x> any seconds on that
<tuliomgui> ill be right back
<Davek23x> ??
<polpak> khoda: well then you'll want to go through the manual partition process, and reformat the current ubuntu install, then install the desktop install on that partition
<z0r1> PacketScan my password for my user is about 10 characters long .. the password to access my wifi keys is about 64 characters ... passwd doesn't change the password for nm-applet's keychain
<paul__> z0r1 - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=410266
<FurryNemesis> ghost: have you tried a low level format before attempting the re-install?
<khoda> polpak: won't the desktop install let me partition?
<polpak> khoda: yes it will
<aqau_inter_fly> I'm having a problem with weireless networking...I can set up my wireless network each time i boot in terminal, but when i try to permanemtly keep my wireless setting, i'm having problems
<mejobloggs> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<z0r1> Well as soon as google browser sync  .. syncs .. I can thank paul ...
<aqau_inter_fly> Can anyone help me?
<ghost3> i formated useing the win xp cd then installed win home, just like i did last time, but this time it dont work
<Sanne> gotta get some sleep, by all, by sysdoc, nice meeting you again :)
<z0r1> Thank you paul__
<sysdoc> cya gurl!
<ghost3> both win and linux on the system, ya i know i still use it :P
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<ChakRa> ~__~
<FurryNemesis> what partitions have you got on there?
<aqau_inter_fly> can anyone hep me with wireless networking?
<Ropechoborra> Some cool game for ubuntu ?? =)
<valehru> how can I change the colour of the brown splash screen in gnome?
<holycow> ghost3, its fine, if ya got games ya need sure
<Blazeix> Cool games are nexuiz and sauerbraten - both FPS
<Blazeix> Both are free
<dcomsa> aqau_inter_fly: just ask the question and hopefully someone will answer
<khoda> polpak: im getting into desktop right now. the graphics look messed up
<aqau_inter_fly> dcomsa: already did...but i can again
<paul__> 2nd try: it is normal for window redraws and resizes on the desktop to be noticably slower than in Windows, even with the NVidia drivers installed?
<PSC1315_willnich> my USB is under /dev/bus/usb/001/ is that normaly? should it not under /dev/usb/  be?
<khoda> polpak: like sketchy and stuff
<Ropechoborra> valehru Sistem > Admin > Start Up Window
<ghost3> now, only one, i was going to "thanks holycow" use the partioner on the cd like i did last time
<holycow> guys, why doesn't apt-setup work in ubuntu?
<eric__> I have what I hope is an easy question.
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<polpak> khoda: is it booting, or is it in the desktop?
<valehru> Ropechoborra, Start Up Window?  dont have that one
<eric__> I'm trying to install Turboprint in ubuntu.
<holycow> ghost3, heh
<eric__> The installer keeps quitting with the error 'need to be in root user mode'.
<Ropechoborra> valehru MMM Mine is in spanish.. so the translation wont be the same.. but something like that...
<khoda> polpak: right now its hanging on the ubuntu splash logo with a maroon background. i think its the image before you see the desktop. it might still be loading
<Madpilot> valehru, System->Admin->Login Window
<eric__> How do I do that in ubuntu?
<Ropechoborra> valehru i guess its in the bottom...
<ghost3> holycow ghostrecon and starcraft cant live with out it :)
<aqau_inter_fly> eric__: is the installer in terminal?
<khoda> polpak: i can move the mouse around, but the image is just staying there... hanging
<Madpilot> eric__, sticking sudo in front doesn't help?
<polpak> khoda: it may take a while
<khoda> polpak: noted
<polpak> khoda: the live cd is a bit sluggish
<eric__> aqau_inter_fly: I've tried it in terminal and in the gui.
<polpak> khoda: the actual desktop is not
<khoda> polpak: someone should work on that! ;)
<shiv> Is there any weather application that works on dapper?
<holycow> !apt-setup
<FurryNemesis> ghost3: you're not trying to install Ubuntu on an NTFS partition, are you?
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-setup - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aqau_inter_fly> eric__: if you are in terminal, you can put "sudo" before the command to make it fun in root user mode
<dcomsa> shiv: check gDesklets
<Madpilot> shiv, there's a little Gnome applet that shows weather, and gDesklets has one too
<holycow> guys, and anyone run sudo apt-setup on their dapper system and tell me if apt-setup exists ?
<eric__> Funny thing - - I navigate to the unpacked directory for Turboprint, I can LS and see the setup, but I say "setup" and it says command not found.
<Blazeix> shiv:If you use firefox, consider getting the forcastfox extension
<ghost3> no, wont even get that far, hangs while loading the lang. for me to pick
<valehru> Ropechoborra, thats for the login screen....Im talking about the brown windowt that appears stating whats starting up as you boot into gnome
<valehru> splash screen
<shiv> dcomsa: I tried those none of the desklets work also iweather which is hard to find now. None of them work any more
<holycow> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<Ropechoborra> valehru the grub one?
<FurryNemesis> ok
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: not sure what to do now
<holycow> bootsplash i think  you mean
<khoda> polpak: still hanging on that logo...
<cedric_> !bcm43xx
<Madpilot> valehru, see the line ubotu just posted
<holycow> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<valehru> no
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootsplash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<valehru> not grub..
<Ropechoborra> valehru nono.. i know.. the splash window... yes.. that is the pleace.. i changed it today =)
<paul__> holycow - I get bash: apt-setup: command not found
<aqau_inter_fly> eric__: or, you can type "sudo -i" as a command itself and then it will ask for your password and when you type it and hit enter, then you will permanetely be in root user mode until you close terminal
<holycow> valehru, if its the gnome splash, just change the key noted by ubotu
<holycow> paul__, thanks dude, so its gone
<holycow> thats idiotic
<holycow> appreciate the confirmation
<aqau_inter_fly> eric__: if there is a # next to your name then you are in root mode, if there is a $, then you are not
<khoda> polpak: i have an AMD 64 dual core, that's not a problem, right
<Ropechoborra> valehru but... there.. is an option that talks about the splash image.. see carefully its there
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: im doing just what i did before but it hangs, i even burned the new iso at a slower speed
<khoda> polpak: i downloaded the AMD64 version
<Ropechoborra> Is the kernel 686 the bestone for a Celeron 2GHz ??
<polpak> khoda: well afaik it works ok, but somethings are a little trikier
<dcomsa> valehru: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<khoda> polpak: its still hanging.. :\
<aqau_inter_fly> Okay, I need a little help...how do I permanetely set up a wireless network?
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: not sure if there is a text mode and if so no ideal how to install from there, thats why i dont use slackwear :P
<FurryNemesis> ok
<FurryNemesis> see the private note I sent you?
<mwe> heh. I installed linux on my mp3 player :)
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: no
<FurryNemesis> oopsy
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: hey
<FurryNemesis> right
<holycow> mwe, sweet
<spydr> any recommendations for a good fm tuner proggie for ubuntu (that works with a hauppauge pvr 350 at least)
<holycow> what device?
<eric__> aqau_inter_fly: so I go to the turboprint directory and do sudo setup (setup is in green); it prompts me for a password, which I give, then it says "command not found".
<FurryNemesis> you can get into windows, yes?>
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: hey
<shiv> does anyone know how to install thesaurus in openoffice to look up the synonyms?
<paul__> mew: I did that once with Puppy. It sounds awful!
<Blazeix> valehru: Have you looked here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: im useing x-chat for windows, i dont see anything u use yahoo?
<mwe> paul__: actually it's very useful as I don't have a cd drive on this laptop
<FurryNemesis> I'm using xchat too, I may have messed up
<scotth> anyone here having problems with edgy and the kernel doing stupid things... such as accessing beyond the end of the device for apts stuff?
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: yes
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: im on it now
<mwe> paul__: so for rescue and so it is useful
<aqau_inter_fly> eric__:  sorry:( i don't relaly know im kind of a begginner
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: permanetely setting up my wireless network isn't working
<FurryNemesis> right, boot, dl something called the Ultimate Boot CD
<dcomsa> scotth: join #ubuntu+1
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: oh
<ghost3> FurryNemesis: k
<paul__> my laptop won't boot to USB which is anoying though; but it works fine on this desktop system
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: what happens?
<eric__> Anybody: I'm trying to run a setup for turboprint.  The "setup" file is green in my terminal.  I type "setup" and I get 'command not found'.  What am I doing wrong?
<tuliomgui> where is Dave23x?
<FurryNemesis> burn to disc and then do a low-level format (it'll be under something called KillDisk) of the partition you want to install Ubuntu to
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: when i go type the stuff in in the networking tool, when i hit apply, my computer completely freezes and i have to pull the plug
<polpak> khoda: that's unusual. how much ram do you have?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: odd. sounds broken
<khoda> polpak: 2 GB
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: however, when i reboot, the settings are still saved in there, but it doesn't work
<scotth> dcomsa: ty
<khoda> polpak: it could be the fact that i have dual screen hooked up. i'm going to take one out and reboot
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: if you nano /etc/network/interfaces, do you see anything about your card?
<nathan> am i the only drunk one here
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: do you need to go into termin and type ifdown eth0 everytime
<ghost3> will this disk let me make partions?
<FurryNemesis> yep
<ghost3> nice
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: nono you can make it work
<FurryNemesis> and format them properly too, plus lots of other nifty stuff
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: you can make it permanent by hand if the gui is broken
<ghost3> cool :)
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: can you paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<nathan> in pastebin yes
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: i remember editing the interfaces thing when i set up the driver
<ghost3> i dont see an iso file? do they have one
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: and yes, it says: auto rausb0
<FurryNemesis> should do
<FurryNemesis> let me hunt a bit
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: can you paste the file please?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: and it has my adress and essid and wep key
<ghost3> k
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: yes
<eric__> What does it mean in terminal when a filename is green?
<Ropechoborra> How to change the grub background image????
<eric__> Do I have to address it differently?
<ghost3> all i see is exe and zip torront files
<wildman> eric__, that it is executable
<mwe> eric__: it's executeable
<mwe> eric__: ls -l will show it
<FurryNemesis> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18551
<eric__> mwe: Just typing the word doesn't seem to work.
<Alethes> it's either a real executable or a file with the wrong permissions, such a file copied via smb
<FurryNemesis> you need the exe thingy, its self-extracting to ISO
<eric__> mwe: I got it to go by using midnight commander.
<mwe> eric__: type ./filename
<ghost3> thanks for your help, you have yahoo?
<eric__> mwe: oh.  Not very intuitive (said the mac user).  Thanks!
<FurryNemesis> nope, just this
<mwe> eric__: if you don't like it add . to your $PATH
<ghost3> ok thanks again, goto go, you here offten?
<FurryNemesis> ie xchat, which I'm still learning
<wildman> eric__, that happens because "." (the current dir) is not on your PATH... otherwise you should be able to just type the name
<FurryNemesis> sometimes
<FurryNemesis> good luck
<wildman> slow writer :P
<ghost3> thanks :)
<Dark_Knight_209> i'm having an issu with having two sound cards, one built in that doesn't work at all. And  a pci one. ubuntu seems to use my built in none functional one by default. is there a way to set the other device as the system default?
<Dark_Knight_209> issue*
<khoda> polpak: still hanging.
<wildman> Dark_Knight_209, alias the modules differently
<tuliomgui> can somebody help me installing my display card driver??
<tuliomgui> please!
<synthjet> hi.. anybody using or maybe could throw some insight on x macro recorder/player (like xnee) on Ubuntu? googling didnt help....
<wildman> Dark_Knight_209, sound_slot_0 (or something like that) aliased to the 'working' sound card (to be default)
<polpak> khoda: well you could use the alternate install cd.. It doesn't use a gui for the install
<polpak> khoda: I had problems with the normal desktop installer myself (kept crashing after the partitioning stage)
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: did you get my message?
<khoda> polpak: this is frustrating haha
<nin----jaaa> anyone have links to a good python tutorial for complete python newbs
<redblades> I might, give me a second
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: change static to dhcp in line 20 and remove lines 7,13,14,16,17,21,22,23,24 and 29
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: but make a backup first just in case
<wildman> Dark_Knight_209, sorry for not being more specific, I remember very little about this 2 sound cards issue (and the OS wasn't ubuntu ;))
<redblades> nin----jaaa, The Python site has many good tutorials.
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: and then paste /etc/network/do_wep as well. I don't know what that is supposed to do
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay, just give me a sec though
<gean> PLEASE HELP me rebuild the x-support: i've upgraded from 5.10 Breezy to 6.06 Dapper, but something went wrong: ERROR MESS: (00) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then :_ FAILED to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so : ANY IDEA ?!
<aqau_inter_fly> wme:  when you say you won't me to delete line 7, do you also want me to delete line 8, because it kind of goes with it
<fr00d> Heyho..
<FurryNemesis> gean
<gean> FurryNemesis : yes..
<synthjet> hi.. anybody using or maybe could throw some insight on x macro recorder/player (like xnee) on Ubuntu? I installed the rpm (as latest deb was missing) and "alien"-ed it, and got it installed.. but it gives probs and hangs up.. anybody had any success?
<FurryNemesis> type in a console : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.conf
<mwe> gean: yeah remove load glcore from the file after making a backup
<Smeggy> does anyone know how to force a refresh rate on a CRT monitor... I have a 22" crt and it supports 100hz on every other operating system... Ubuntu only gets it to 85hz... The vert and horiz rates are correctly set.
<fr00d> Does anybody know the error when system is halting when it says "Checking battery state..."? What's wrong there?
<FurryNemesis> that will give you the option to re-set-up your xserver
<dcomsa> fr00d: maybe you battery is dead :) (joke)
<fr00d> dcomsa: I don't think so because there is no power cable inserted... ;)
<dcomsa> fr00d: really now, perhaps you battery was depleted and needed to be recharged
<FurryNemesis> gean, if you can
<fr00d> /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/* gives also much information about my battery..
<FurryNemesis> 't get into the command line
<mwe> fr00d: a work around (not a fix) would be to disable acpi-support from the boot process
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay, if im using just a regular text editor instead of vi, is there anyway to save it?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: not if you opened the file as a regular user
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: you should gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<fr00d> dcomsa: That's a strange battery check.. I'll have a try.
<fr00d> thx
<dcomsa> fr00d: you could check the power settings to see how the system is set to behave
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe:  wait i just found my problem
<FurryNemesis> gean, then boot to grub, select the ubuntu line and hit e, then select the line that ends with kernel and hit e, then add the word single to the end of that line. then boot
<thetruth> what does it mean when I place _ _ under a word?  eg. _apparently_
<dcomsa> maybe it's set to turn off when the battery is low
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: yes?
<Nekow42> Hey, what package do I have to install to see japanese filenames correctly in Nautilus?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: when i created the file do_wep, I was supposed to edit it with my essid, and wep key, but i didn't
<gean> FurryNemesis : THANKS ! looks good, but: there is no xserver-xorg.conf, the root bash gives me some possible completions after xserver-xorg (very many) shall i try [dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ## ??] 
<FurryNemesis> gean, yep
<aqau_inter_fly> i'll past it
<FurryNemesis> try it there
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: don't use that
<gean> FurryNemesis : Great, thanks, doin it ..
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: just do what I said and remove that line as well
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: what line?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: the key and essid are set with the wireless-* options
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: 25
<aqau_inter_fly> okay, do you want me to delete that file?
<Nekow42> Foreign characters just show up as a ? in a black diamond...
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: change static to dhcp in line 20 and remove lines 7,13,14,16,17,21,22,23,24,25 and 29
<synthjet> hi.. did anybody here use this package "xnee" on Unbuntu?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: I feel convinced it will work that way
<gean> FurryNemesis : ok, Ubuntu configuration menu opened ! i'll go the described way , thanks once more ! This was the rescue for my whole week end !
<FurryNemesis> no prob, I had the same issue
<FurryNemesis> good luck
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: when i do the command vi etc/network/interfaces, it says file cannot be found
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: /etc not just etc
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: also use sudo
* Vilkacis fumes.
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: and make a backup
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: i used sudo -i when i openede terminal
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: did that too
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: ok then you don't need sudo again
<Vilkacis> I think I installed 2 versions of mysql, or something. In any event, none of the documentation for MySQL is helping me because everytime I type mysql -u root, I am rejected. Even if I try a password with -p=password.
<Vilkacis> ...this is probably completely unrelated to Ubuntu in general but I do not know where else to go. -_-
<Tokeiito> labanaktis (good night)
<Vilkacis> How do I REMOVE it and start over, maybe?
<mcherm> Hello. I'm hoping someone can help me with wireless networking problems. My wireless connection worked correctly from when I first installed ubuntu, with no configuration needed. Then I must have made *some* change when visiting elsewhere and connecting to their network. Now I can't get it working here. What are the first steps for troubleshooting?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: did you do anything manually to load the module for your wifi card just before I helped you last time?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: i did a lot of stuff
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: including loading the driver?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: yes
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: does rausb0 show if you type ifconfig -a?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: hold on im going to finish editing this file (i know im taking forever
<thetruth> how can I create a encrypted filsystem and hard drive?
<mwe> ok
<mwe> thetruth: I think there is a wiki explaining it on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Vilkacis> Anyone have any expertise in MySQL?
<mwe> Vilkacis: some
<mwe> Vilkacis: well I wouldn't consider myself an expert but I've used it
<Vilkacis> mwe: I think I broke it. I have been following the manuals but everytime I type the command they tell me to, the mysql commands get rejected.
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: yes it does show up
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: you should be good then
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: paste the new interfaces file so I can verify it
<dcomsa> Vilkacis: try sudo mysql
* Ropechoborra volvere
<Vilkacis> dcomsa: Thought of that. Same error. I was doing it all in su originally.
<mwe> sudo mysql?
<dcomsa> so, what's the error you're gettin
<dcomsa> mwe: to login as root
<mwe> mysqld doesn't care about root or not, only the password
<Nekow42> In Nautilus, all foreign characters (like japanese,or even letters with an umlaut) show up as a ? in a diamond, and Opera's file browser refuses to show them all-together...
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18554
<Vilkacis> ...wait, OK.. something I have done seems to have fixed.. something. I added 'MySQL Administrator' to the applications list (as well as the query browswer) and it's loaded in.
<dcomsa> yeah, but by default, mysql grants root all the access
<mwe> running mysql with sudo wont let you login without a correct pass
<dcomsa> root doesn't need a pass (by default)
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: i found a problem
<abo> is there a Graphical sql client for ubuntu?
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: what's eth2?
<Vilkacis> OK, command-line still doesn't work like it should but the GUI APPEARS to be working. Let me try with this for a bit.
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: do you have 3 ethernet cards?
<Vilkacis> abo: Apparently!
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: i dono why but there is an extra 105& after dhcp
<dcomsa> abo: mysql query browser
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: I have no clue what eth2 is
<abo> how do I get that?
<nathan> phpmyadmin :D
<abo> sudo apt-get install ??
<Vilkacis> abo: I went to applications > add applications and searched for 'sql'
<dcomsa> yes
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: the only things i've ever used are the rausb0 and eth0
<nathan> apt-get install phpmyadmin, it is your friend
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: remove lines 8-11 then and the extra blank lines. and indent lines 15-17 with a tab
<Nekow42> phpmyadmin is excellent, I've used webmin before too for MySQL, but it isn't MySQL specialized
<mcherm> Hi. My wireless card used to work, but is now failing. I've tried bringing it down and up (using "sudo iwconfig") which doesn't help. I've looked at the output of ifconfig, iwconfig, and netstat but with my limited knowledge I cannot discern a problem. The symptom is that I'm apparently not getting assigned an IP via DHCP, nor can I ping my gateway. Suggestions anyone?
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: how do i exit a vi without saving
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: :q!
<nathan> aqau_inter_fly, :q!
<mwe> nathan: copycat :)
<Nekow42> mcherm: Power-cycled your gateway?
<nathan> mwahha :P
<mcherm> aqua_inter_fly: esc q !
<tuliomgui> can somebody tell me how do I enable 70Hz on my video refresh??
<tuliomgui> it doesnt appear
<tuliomgui> 70 or more
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: yeah you have to type esc first if it's in insert mode
<tuliomgui> i cant stand this 60Hz rate
<tuliomgui> im having headake
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: yeah i have a little knowledge of vi
<nathan> there is a handy vi cheat sheet
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: nano is more friendly for quick edits if you're not used to vi
<Nekow42> :q always worked for me, maybe I'm lazy leaving off the !
<tuliomgui> please somebody help me
<mwe> Nekow42: not if you changed something it wont let you quit then
<nathan> Nekow42, that only works if no changes have been mae
<nathan> d
<Nekow42> lol, ok then
<moonunit> is there a way to tell firefox to use the mplayer plugin as opposed to totem?
<nathan> i highly recommend you print this out in colour: http://gigazine.net/img/2006/03/31/vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif
<mcherm> tuliomgui: I am *NOT* an expert... I'm here for help myself. But I once had success running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", then accepting the default options for everything OTHER than the list of resolutions. I make NO guarantees this will work for anyone else.
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: shouldn't there also be a line about iface eth0 inet dhcp like auto eth0?
<Nekow42> tuliomgui: You want to edit your x config file, which I suck at doing
<kbrosnan> moonunit, you would need to remove the totem plugins
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: you don't want it to auto dhcp that as well. it will just hang for a while before continuing if it's not connected
<moonunit> kbrosnan, i did, but firefox still trys to use totem
<mwe> aqau_inter_fly: if you ever need it just type ifup eth0
<moonunit> so i removed totem all toghter, but it still tries for it
<kbrosnan> moonunit, type about:plugins in the address bar
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okay
<tuliomgui> is there any other way?
<AndyCooll> moonunit: have you installed the mplayer plugin?
<tuliomgui> i have insalled the driver but it doesnt allow me to do upgrade
<moonunit> AndyCooll, yes
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: want me to post it again so you can check it?
<Ropechoborra> How do i change the grub menu image??
<moonunit> kbrosnan, there all yes
<Xenguy> nathan: nice :-)
<mwe> moonlite: you need to remove the symlink in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and/or ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Nekow42> tuliomgui: Yes, but it is largely dependant on your video card make/model
<kbrosnan> moonunit, are the totem plugins still listed?
<nathan> Ropechoborra, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moonunit> yeah
<mwe> moonlite: or ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<Ropechoborra> nathan what do i do there?
<moonunit> mwe, its moonunit
<moonunit> :P
<nathan> Ropechoborra, look around, and RTFM
<z0r1> Is there a page with a list of wifi tools and other security related software for ubuntu?
<mwe> moonunit: oh yes
<mwe> damn nick completion :)
<moonunit> kbrosnan, yes its still listed
<Vilkacis> mwe: OK, I have run into a problem. I have created a user, and I am attempting to give that user all schema privledges for a certain schema. But when I hit 'apply changes', it says that it is a duplicate user.
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: okasy, i guess not...  im going to reboot to see if this works
<mwe> Vilkacis: what are you using to do this?
<yahn> can anyone help me out with a pear installation?  It created the .so that I need and I have my extension_dir pointed to the directory that file is in, but its still not being loaded.  Does anyone know what else I need to do?
<Vilkacis> mwe: The MySQL Administrator.
<__mikem> nathan, if you don't know how to answer a question DON'T harass the newbies, and never say RTFM, we are better than that in here
<moonunit> mwe, so what do you suggest i do?
<mwe> Vilkacis: oh I'm not to familiar with that. I always use grant ...
<nathan> __mikem, unless someone asks a specific question, how else can you answer it....
<moonunit> im sure theres a really easy terminal command that tell firefox not to use totem
<moonunit> but i sure dont know it
<Vilkacis> mwe: I do not know what grant is..
<kbrosnan> no there is not
<mwe> moonunit: remove the symlinks if they are present
<mcherm> Trying again. Looking for help with wireless networking. My card used to work, but has stopped. It works in windows, so it's not hardware. I've tried everything I know (which isn't much) and I'm looking for suggestions of what to try next.
<__mikem> He asked how to modify the boot splash screen, how much more specific do you want
<moonunit> mwe, how?
<mwe> Vilkacis: it's a mysql statement
<nathan> __mikem, blah, ok
<moonunit> mwe, if you can, #moonunit
<piwi> hi there
<viator> if your card used to work
<Nekow42> Is it a font issue?
<viator> did you upgrade the kernel
<mwe> Vilkacis: if you login to mysql as root you can grant all privileges on foo.* to bar. however the gui should be able to do the same
<kbrosnan> moonunit, type about:config in the address bar find plugin.expose_full_path and set it to true and go back to about:plugins
<Broadcast> Hey
<piwi> Look I was browsing youtube for videos when I had one running and opened another one in a tab in forefox. then the sound just ceased functionning. either on youtube or when playing a mp3 in kaffeine... whats going on?
<mcherm> viator: I do not believe so. But I may have changed a config setting... I connected to someone else's network. I'm not sure what I changed (if anything).
<Broadcast> Hey, i need help
<Broadcast> serious help
<kbrosnan> moonunit, it will give you the full path to the directory that the plugin is stored, be sure to re-set plugin.expose_full_path to false as it is a mild security risk
<nathan> picket, maybe want to try a sound daemon, such as esd
<piwi> Broadcast: just go for it baby
<viator> the  latest update upgraded the kernel
<viator> which may be the reason as well
<nathan> piwi, maybe want to try a sound daemon, such as esd
<mwe> gotta reboot, brb
<Nekow42> piwi: That happens if a program tries to use alsa or oss at the same time as using the gnome sound server
<shawarma> I'm trying to install a new system with debootstrap (only ssh access to the box)... I used to do the debootstrap and the base-config and that pretty much took care of everything. Now that base-config is empty in Dapper is there a similar way to do it?
<piwi> nathan: could you give me more details?
<viator> try when you boot choosing the old kernel from the list
<piwi> Nekow42: what shall I do then?
<Broadcast> ok, gaim crashes, cant install wine
<khoda> Hi everyone. I'm having a problem. I put in the desktop cd and it gets to the orange logo with UBUNTU on it and a maroon background and it just stops. I think it's a gfx driver problem. Anyone know what I can do ? (first timer)
<Broadcast> dont know how to install any package
<Broadcast> wine gives me that
<Broadcast> wine:
<Broadcast>   Depends: libartsc0 (>=1.5.2-0) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Broadcast>   Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.10) but 1.0.9-2 is to be installed
<Broadcast>   Depends: libgcc1 (>=1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<Broadcast>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>=2.10.0) but 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nathan> piwi, flash support in linux sucks its a complete pain, hopefully someone has an aswer for this :)
<Broadcast>   Depends: libstdc++6 (>=4.0.2-4) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<Broadcast>   Depends: libxml2 (>=2.6.24) but 2.6.21-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<piwi> Broadcast: gaim is crap. go to add/remove programs in applications and install kopete
<Broadcast> and gaim just crashes as soon as i sign in
<Broadcast> kopete
<mcherm> viator: hmm... I don't have multiple kernel versions showing when I boot. I do have multiple copies of the SAME version showing (and I've never been sure why).
<Nekow42> piwi: Are you getting no sound at all?
<Broadcast> got it
<piwi> Nekow42: no sound at all since then
<__mikem> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MenZa> !paste > Broadcast
<MenZa> Damn you __mikem
<nathan> Broadcast, apt name, like a multicast packet.. pastebin !paste
<Broadcast> sorry :$
<Nekow42> piwi: try "killall esd" and restart firefox
<khoda> Hi everyone. I'm having a problem. I put in the desktop cd and it gets to the orange logo with UBUNTU on it and a maroon background and it just stops. I think it's a gfx driver problem. Anyone know what I can do ? (first timer). btw the logo looks really sketchy (bad gfx) and i never get to the desktop. it just hangs
<piwi> Nekow42: esd is the sound daemon?
<Nekow42> piwi: Yeah, it'll restart itself if it's needed again
<__mikem> hehe beat you to it MenZa
<nathan> piwi, if you run something like 'lsof |grep dsp' you will see what is locking the sound card
<viator> when you say it wont work is it that  it wont connect
<Nekow42> piwi: Also, if you're running KDE programs, you might want to stop them from using artsd
<viator> is the harware seen by the system atleast
<mcherm> viator: correct. If you know of particular tests to perform, I can certainly do that. For example: how would I know if "the hardware is seen by the system"?
<dan> #lycitus
<Nekow42> piwi: do a killall artsd while your at it
<piwi> Nekow42: yeah im using quite a few kde progs... how do i prevent them from using artsd?
<nathan> piwi, 'lsof |grep snd' sorry
<Rikkimaru> I can't get any sound out of my laptop.  Could someone help me?
<viator> do lspci crom the cli
<viator> or
<Nekow42> piwi: Just set them not to, it's different for every program
<piwi> nathan: mixer_app 4907       piwi   35u      CHR      116,0                8400 /dev/snd/controlC0
<piwi> Nekow42: okay, will that prevent them from playing any sound?
<nathan> piwi, ok that won't lock it....
<Nekow42> piwi: If there is a esd output plugin for any of them, switch to that
<viator> or look under system >administration> networking
<khoda> Hi everyone. I'm having a problem. I put in the desktop cd and it gets to the orange logo with UBUNTU on it and a maroon background and it just stops. I think it's a gfx driver problem. Anyone know what I can do ? (first timer). btw the logo looks really sketchy (bad gfx) and i never get to the desktop. it just hangs
<piwi> nathan: but i already killed esd and artsd that might be why
<piwi> Nekow42: ok thanks for the advice
<Nekow42> piwi: If not, use the alsa or oss output
* thetruth is attending the throne. I shall return soon.
<eduardo> hi
<eduardo> Hey who are all u ppl
<viator> from the gui
<mcherm> Viator: Going with the GUI option for now, it shows my ethernet connection (which I'm using now) my wireless connection (not active, since I deactivated it to go online) and modem connection (not active 'cause I don't use it).
<eduardo> are u real ppl
<Rikkimaru> I can't get any sound out of my laptop.  Could someone help me?
<nathan> piwi, did you restart firefox? pkill -9 firefox
<eduardo> yes
<mcherm> eduardo: yes.
<Rikkimaru> nd
<eduardo> i can
<piwi> Nekow42, nathan: still nothing
<piwi> nathan: ijust closed it and reopened it, its not enough?
<nathan> piwi, something must still be using the device
<jjohn> hello all
<Nekow42> piwi: Do a killall on firefox too
<eduardo> hello
<jjohn> any one help me with vlc please
<mcherm> viator: if I go to "properties" it correctly shows the ESSID... not sure how much that means.
<nathan> Nekow42, sendning KILL will do that anyway :)
<telliott> I have a question about networking.
<piwi> Nekow42: firefox: no process killed
<nathan> telliott, shoot
<Broadcast> Hey, how do i mount ntfs on ubuntu
<piwi> nathan: the question is what is using the device
<Nekow42> piwi: killall firefox-bin too
<viator> mine did too when it didnt work
<eduardo> hello
<gemidjy> where do I find the ISO with the codecs and stuff that is as additional CD for Dapper Drake?
<nathan> piwi, did lsod only show mixer_pp
<piwi> Nekow42: no process killed
<mcherm> viator: hang on... maybe it's NOT the right ESSID. Let me check.
<Broadcast> ?
<Nekow42> piwi: if flash gets interrupted, it refuses to wirk until the program it's embedded in is totally dead
<viator> i had to change wlan0 to eth1
<Nekow42> *work
<Broadcast> Hey, how do i mount ntfs on ubuntu?
<eduardo> are all of u ubuntu users?
<piwi> nathan: mixer_app 4907       piwi   35u      CHR      116,0                8400 /dev/snd/controlC0
<piwi> Nekow42: :( sucks
<piwi> Nekow42: I am quite sure firefox is dead
<Rikkimaru> I can't get any sound out of my laptop.  Could someone help me?
<nathan> piwi, hmmm you're making me think, damn you
<Nekow42> eduardo: THis is the ubuntu channel
<eduardo> o
<telliott> My Ubuntu installation seems to be working fine.  I can access my Windows network with no trouble but on Windows XP, I can't figure out how to see my shared (fat32) on the Ubuntu machine.
<mcherm> viator: wow... that was easy!
<Nekow42> piwi: Then what is not getting sound?
<eduardo> im not sure about all of this
<piwi> eduardo: nope im using win xp pro :D
<viator> lol
<eduardo> really
<viator> it was the essid
<eduardo> kool
<nathan> telliott, is it shared as a windows share or on a local hard drive
<aqau_inter_fly> broadcast: i'm pretty sure taht you can't mount ntfs in ubuntu, you may have to convert your windows to FAT32
<aqau_inter_fly> broadcast: but i'm not 100% sure
<Cynical> I seem to be having a problem getting my intel drivers installed
<piwi> Nekow42: kaffeine doesnt make any sound when trying a mp3, firefox on youtube is also mute
<eduardo> piwi
<mcherm> viator: I spent 3 hours on this yesterday, and somehow failed to realize that the essid was misspelled (it's almost the same at my house and my parent's).
<nathan> Broadcast, NTFS can be mounted as readonly due to microshaft patents
<aqau_inter_fly> mwe: are you still there?
<Sgeo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<piwi> Broadcast: you can mount ntfs
<viator> usually not somthing so simple
<Broadcast> Damn, do i have to format :(
<telliott> I think so.  It shows up under mshome on the ubuntu system
<Broadcast> how?
<viator> yheres a package
<piwi> !ntfs > Broadcast
<viator> that makes it easy
<viator> to switch \
<Broadcast> whats that
<Nekow42> piwi: Which output plugin is Amarok using?
<viator> between aps
<mcherm> viator: Thanks for your help... look me up if you ever have a Python language question: "mcherm" on any python forum or list.
<Broadcast> !ntfs?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntfs? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eduardo> aaaaaaa
<eduardo> aaaaaaaaa
<eduardo> a
<eduardo> a
<eduardo> a
<viator> and hotspots
<eduardo> a
<eduardo> a
<eduardo> a
<LoRez> Warning: `eduardo' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<eduardo> a
<eduardo> a
<piwi> Nekow42: i used kaffeine
<eduardo> a
<eduardo> a
<jjohn> broadcast  ntfs shows on my machine as "hda1"
<Cynical> lol
<Nekow42> piwi: try some other programs... "play" a wav file....
<eduardo> a
<Sgeo> When will Flash player 8 be abailable?
<nathan> eduardo, back in your pram
<Nekow42> piwi: Try some non KDE programs....
<aqau_inter_fly> Broadcast: you can use any partitioning tool to convert it
<gemidjy> where do I find the ISO with the codecs and stuff that is as additional CD for Dapper Drake?
<Nekow42> Sgeo: They're skipping along to 9, no 8 for linux
<Cynical> so then guys, anyone know how to install a tar.gz file with gcc 4.0 installed?
<Sgeo> When will 9 be available?
<Jp2`> ok this a really noobish, but I can't get a user list on the left side of my screen to stay in xchat
<Broadcast> i dont have to format?
<raskolnikov> is there a way i can partition the swap memory after installation
<aqau_inter_fly> did anyone see when MWE left
<raskolnikov> i dont think i put enough when i partitioned the first time
<nathan> Cynical, usual method is... tar zxvf blah.tar.gz ; ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<narfmaster> !seen MWE
<ubotu> I last saw mwe (n=mwe@port462.ds1-ynoe.adsl.cybercity.dk) 13m 25s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<Nekow42> raskolnikov: If you need more swap, and don't want to mess around, add a swapfile somewhere
<Cynical> I have tried that
<Cynical> lemme try again
<raskolnikov> how exactly Nekow42 ?
<Jp2`> does anyone have an idea what could be doing this or a simple thing i have to do to fix it
<piwi> Nekow42: xmms says 'couldnt open audio'
<phaedrus44> anyone can tell me how to restart name server?  i am using BIND9
<raskolnikov> i'm new at ubuntu
<aqau_inter_fly> Darn...I really need her help
<nathan> Cynical, if it gives an error type !paste in here then paste it in there
<Broadcast> !paste Hey
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste Hey - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eXCeSS> !tell piwi about restrictedformats
<Broadcast> whats that
<Cynical> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<eduardo> are all of u using ubuntu
<nathan> cycom, tar probably made a directory.....
<piwi> eXCeSS: ??
<Cynical> tar did
<Cynical> Im in it
<MenZa> ...mwe is Danish?
<eduardo> wow how did u guys get ubuntu
<MenZa> wtf.
<MenZa> >.<
<Cynical> did ./configure and got that
<Nekow42> raskolnikov: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-swap-adding.html
<nathan> Cynical, it may not have a configure
<jjohn> DVD is not playing in VLC anyone help with this please
<eduardo> who has an ocarina???
<Nekow42> raskolnikov: Go down to where it says about a swap file
<Cynical> make gives the same error
<telliott> I am a long time Windows and Dos user but some parts of Ubuntu have me confused.
<aro-ron> evening all
<eduardo> hi
<Sgeo> How do I get Flash player 9?
<Nekow42> telliott: Can you narrow it down a bit more?
<aro-ron> I got a hardware question that has been bugging me, any of you feel up to it?
<Nekow42> Sgeo: Step 1 is wait for Adobe to release it
<abonilla> HI, anyone knows if there is a way to use Rythmbox or any app to download the songs from the Ipod to the PC?
<Sgeo> grr
<aqau_inter_fly> Sgeo: you should be able to get it from adobe website
<abonilla> with the ID3 ;-)
<aqau_inter_fly> Sgeo: if they released it for linux yet
<Nekow42> abonilla: you want gtkpod
<Cynical> the file is designed for suse... there are no others
<aro-ron> I have a 1600 series compa presario laptop I want to put Ubuntu on, well Xubuntu anyways... but it seems the fan has stopped working
<piwi> Nekow42: any ideas? I just dont want to reboot because I will never know what caused this bug
<abonilla> Nekow42: does that also downloads the songs? Doesn't that only uploads them to the IPOD?
<aro-ron> I saw on the fourums taht some people with compaqs had BIOS issues that caused the fan to stop working
<Cynical> but suse is based on linux so it *should* still work without YAST
<Nekow42> abonilla: It breaks the filename, but you can use it to cope them from the iPod with tags
<nathan> abonilla, ipodder is your friend
<piwi> aro-ron: my laptop has no fan at all inside and is fine for ubuntu xp pro and games
<aro-ron> but the fant wont work in windows either right now
<dash> can anybody suggest a winamp-esque media player that isn't xmms?
<abonilla> nathan: thanks
<gean> HELP PLEASE : How can i tell the mashine (after failed Ubuntu upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10) to properly redetect the (inter)net ?! i have just a console... (no x)! And the ubuntu-6.06-alter distribution
<piwi> dash: kaffeine
<Cynical> dash xmms
<nathan> abonilla, ignore me, that was wrong  :)
<aro-ron> piwi, this lappy has a AMD k6, it runs HOT
<Cynical> oh wait
<Cynical> lol
<kansuu5345> Anyone got, DWL-G122 A1 work on Ubuntu Linux?
<telliott> What do I need to do in Windows XP to see my shared drive?
<Nekow42> piwi: What caused it is easy. artsd warring with esd, plus flash acting retarded
<dash> Cynical :: nice one
<piwi> aro-ron: sorry :(
<abonilla> nathan: why?
<aro-ron> piwi, sok
<stuart> hay
<Cynical> nothing wrong with xmms is there?
<piwi> Nekow42: so ther is nothing i can du but reboot?
<abonilla> nathan: wrong cause I can copy the mp3?
<aro-ron> I just didnt know if it COULD possibly be the BIOS screwing with me, or what
<aro-ron> I have a new fan on the way anyways
<Nekow42> piwi: try log out/log in first
<Cynical> my sound will never sork on this so I can't use these things anyway
<nathan> abonilla, maybe try installing 'ipod' but im an iriver user so maybe not
<dash> Cynical :: I just don't like it much
<dash> perhaps it doesn't fit in with gnome well or something, but most of the menus etc are poorly made IMO
<piwi> Nekow42: brb
<Nekow42> piwi: Then if that fails, ctrl-alt-bksp
<abonilla> I installed Ubuntu with Flight5, I'm only able to boot on the HD if I boot with the CD and then tell it to boot on the first HD. Any ideas?
<Cynical> any other ideas nathan?
<Nekow42> piwi: then full reboot
<helpmemysql> i need some help with phpmyadmin, im me if you can help pls
<stuart> can some one tell me  where i can download  stuff for ubuntu linux  im  new to this os
<nathan> Cynical, type !paste then paste the output of 'ls -l' into the url
<abonilla> stuart: System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager
<Nekow42> helpmemysql: tried #phpmyadmin ?
<telliott> I find cool things to install uner Add/remove programs
<helpmemysql> no thx
<telliott> under
<Cynical> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mejobloggs> hi guys, anyone know if MS Virtual PC - Virtual Machine Additions can be isntalled under Ubuntu?
<Cynical> nathan its there under my nick
<viator> try wlist wlan0 scan
<viator> iwlist*
<piwi> Nekow42: works now
<something_else> people, I have always been able to use http://localhost/~user however I noticed today that today, this returns a 403 Forbidden error
<Nekow42> piwi: gooood!
<reccan> How can I make a gmail web-browser window popup instead of evolution when I press a mailto: link?
<piwi> Nekow42: yeah but its annoying, also video and sound are not synchronised while browsing youtube
<nathan> Cynical, have you read the README in there? 'less README'
<something_else> now changing permissions doesnt seem to make a difference
<Cynical> yes
<Nekow42> piwi: Never had that issue, but rest assured, it's flash being a little... unintelligent
<nathan> Cynical, no clues?
<Cynical> it tells me how to untar
<Cynical> then tells me to use YAST
<Cynical> nothing more
<nathan> Cynical, im not familar with the contents of that directory im affraid
<nathan> Cynical, 'less BUILD' ?
<Cynical> there isn't a specific debian/ubuntu pkg for this driver
<viator> to get gmail to popup you need a script
<viator> or maybe theres an extension?
<nathan> viator, apt-get install gmail-notify
<reccan> Don't think so... but in Windows Gmail Notifier can set up the settings for you so you come to gmail when you press a link
<piwi> Nekow42: well ok I guess there is nothing to do but wait for improvements
<Nekow42> piwi: Bug adobe, lol
<Cynical> omg
<Cynical> I feel stupid
<Cynical> it says how to build it
<nathan> Cynical, never a good feeling :)
<Cynical> too bad it also asks for an archaic version of xserver
<thetruth> how can I create a encrypted filsystem and hard drive?
<thetruth> anyone know?
<Kyral> ArchLinux's Wiki has a nice tutorial
<userundefine> There are several HOWTOs on the forums
<userundefine> for encryption, thetruth
<reccan> Think I got the gmail problem, as you suspected, there is a gmail plugin
<nathan> Kyral, encfs does the trick
<wheels3572> !Gwget > Wheels3572
<ubotu> I know nothing about Gwget  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<reccan> .... or not
<thetruth> userundefine: forums?
<narfmaster> !info gwget
<ubotu> gwget: GNOME front-end for wget. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.96-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<thetruth> userundefine: what forums?
<userundefine> thetruth, ubuntuforums.org
<l33t> my Ubuntu Update Manager is not finding any updates, what is wrong?
<[Nige] > hi all
<thetruth> userundefine: cheers big ears! :)
<l33t> this is the third straight day that there has no been no updates
<wheels3572> narfmaster: How do I go about getting that?
<userundefine> thetruth, how'd you know? :\
<narfmaster> wheels3572, first you enable universe, then apt-get it
<Nekow42> l33t: At least they're not delayed a month, until tuesday
<wheels3572> It is enabled lol
<wheels3572> I believe
<l33t> Nekow42: so why am I not getting updates?
<Nekow42> l33t: There haven't been any lately
<l33t> nekow42: how often are there any updates?
<Nekow42> l33t: Whenever they're needed
<[Nige] > hi all, I want to set up a pxe boot menu, any ideas on how to do this?
<holycow> there are no updates for ubuntu
<holycow> only security patches
<thetruth> userundefine: :)
<thetruth> userundefine: lucky guess ;)
<l33t> Update Manager is supposed to find updates for any packages you have installed, correct?
<holycow> if there are no security patches ... that is exactly what you want
<holycow> patches mean vulnerabilities
<something_else> why does this occur? chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file
<Nekow42> l33t: If today they found zero-day GTK vulnrability, tomorrow you'd se an update
<l33t> Update Manager is supposed to find updates for any packages you have installed, correct?
<nathan> [Nige] , tftpd and the boot files required, dhcp aswel ofcourse
<Flav> there are updates!  when the next version ships :)
<Nekow42> l33t: If all the packages you have installed are the newest, then it finds nothing
<gean> HELP PLEASE : the ubuntu-6.06 alternate cd has a rescue facility, that immediately detects the net in my faculty. However, after upgrade i've lost the (inter)net on my old Ubuntu 5.10. What command can i start to REDETECT the net (DHCP) ?!
<l33t> I know, but I would think there would be some updates for some of them atleast
<[Nige] > nathan, I have installed tftpd-hpa and i am pretty sure I have dhcp
<spades> gean sudo dhclient eth0 or device
<[Nige] > nathan, there doesnt seem to be much doco out there on it :(
<Nekow42> l33t: How long has it been since you last ran update manager?
<Nekow42> l33t: and got an update?
<l33t> Nekow42: about 2 minutes ago
<l33t> oops
<nathan> [Nige] , have you specificed everything required in dhcp including the boot file
<l33t> Nekow42: I haven't got any update in over 3 days
<[Nige] > nope, I have found much to do with the dhcp though..
<[Nige] > I might go set that up first :)
<holycow> l33t, shutup already
<l33t> no
<Flav> does dapper have any kind of "automatically fetch and install security updates" support (even if it's just a commented-out crontab entry for root to update && upgrade)
<holycow> jesus, there are no updates, just security patches
<nathan> [Nige] , you need to specify 'filename' and 'next-server'
<holycow> no security patches is a good thing
<l33t> shut up holy cow
<Nekow42> l33t: lol, well, you probably don't NEED any updates then...
<z0r1> Anyone have a good make Ubuntu look like Mac OS X guide?
<shiv> what is the ipconfig equivalent in linux?
<l33t> I am talking about updates for my packages as well, not just security
<spades> ifconfig
<shiv> thanks
<Nekow42> shiv: ifconfig
<Flav> shiv: /sbin/ifconfig
<eugman> Is there a way to convert mpg to gif?
<holycow> there are no package updates l33t
<holycow> none
<Samineru> question, often when my computer starts to get hot it autoshuts off can i set it to give me a warning and like a 30 second delay beforehand
<l33t> why?
<holycow> once ubuntu goes stable there are NO UPDATES until next release
<holycow> because that is the way its done
<Nekow42> l33t: Yes, the updates and security updates are done the same way
<shiv> thanks all
<Flav> eugman: i'd guess that convert from imagemagick could do that
<l33t> Nekow42: so I am surprised there are no updates in days
<nathan> [Nige] , something like pxe-inst/pxelinux.0 for filename which is relitive to your tftp root directory
<jjohn> can any one help with dvd playbavk in VLC please??
<l33t> Nekow42: in Fedora Core they had updates nearly every single day
<mjr> eugman, at least you can dump the mpg into separate images with something like mplayer and then gather the images into a gif animation
<eugman> Flav, Oh so imagick can handle image files and movie files?
<redcard> l33t: So?
<[Nige] > nathan, pardon?
<Nekow42> l33t: l33t Fedora Core is a 5 disk distro...
<holycow> l33t, then go use fedore
<gean> spades : u're GREAT ! Thanks, i can maybe finally reinstall the broken x system from the net ! That's my rescue for the small world of my laptop ! Thanks !
<l33t> Nekow42: I use a DVD, so it's 1 for me
<jonass> when booting kernel 2.6.15-26 (updated with autoupdate) my xgz/ compiz desktop is not working. but booting -23 it is
<nathan> [Nige] , in ./etc/dhcps.conf you must specify the filename of the boot image
<Flav> eugman: images definitely - the mpeg i'm not as sure about - might have to use ffmpeg or something else (maybe try apt-cache search mpeg)
<Nekow42> l33t: Okay, a 4.7 GB distro, where as ubuntu fits in 800MB
<eugman> mjr, Would that be very time consuming? What I'd like to do it make a gif from a part of my screen but I only know for sure that I can make a mpg from it.
<[Nige] > nathan, what if I want say 2 options, eg memtest or say stress linux?
<l33t> Nekow42: Fedora Core is not even close to being 4.7GB
<dash> are there any mass music taggers that do write in ID3v2.4 ?
<redcard> l33t: I don't percisely get your point.
<l33t> Nekow42: I believe it's like 3000-3500MB
<holycow> fedora is not a real distro
<nathan> [Nige] , you create a menu
* Flav hopes edgy is having updates every day at this point :)
<holycow> fedora is testing ground for redhat
<holycow> fedora NEVER GOES STABLE
<l33t> lol
<mjr> eugman, probably not. A bit of a bother though.
<holycow> its under permanent beta
<holycow> fedora will never be ready for production
<l33t> holycow: get real
<[Nige] > nathan, any links on how to do that?
* Eclipse_GSX is away, Shower (pager: On/logging: On) (Gone: 77wks 4hrs 55mins 59secs)
<holycow> l33t, if you are happy with a beta release use fedora
<Nekow42> l33t: lol, 3500 MB, I'm not going to check the Fedora iso size just to make an example...
<eugman> mjr, Do you know if there is a way to take screenshots of a limited portion of my screen?
<something_else> people, how do I disable SELinux?
<redcard> I don't percisely get why having a daily update is a good thing
<holycow> we preffer to stabilize all packages every 6 months and only release security updates
<l33t> Nekow42: fedora core is not over 3GB
<holycow> its a far more predictable development model
<holycow> l33t, but you can bitch an dmoan as much as you want
<mrcoyote> HI all
<holycow> you will still never get any updates but security udpates
<l33t> holycow: shut the hell up
<holycow> so you can take your whiny ass back to #redhat
<l33t> shut the hell up
<Nekow42> l33t: You just said it was, and it doesn't matter...
<l33t> 3000MB is not 3GB
<eugman> l33t, holycow. This is not the most efficient way to demonstarte you maturity
<redcard> Actually.. it's cose
<l33t> a true GB is 1024MB
<redcard> close
<l33t> so
<imme-emosol> Can anyopne tell me where the conf file for the System > Administration > Login Screen Setup is placed on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Nekow42> l33t: And this is relevant, how?
<holycow> someone want to kick l33t?
<l33t> 3GB is 3072MB
<redcard> l33t: I still would like to know what your point is?
<l33t> someone said FC was 4.7GB
<l33t> and it's not
<redcard> What's the name of this channel, l33t?
<nathan> create the menu as /tftpboot/pxe-inst/pxelinux.cfg/default you will need to find the format of the file
<[Nige] > ahh okay
<[Nige] > pxelinux.cfg
<[Nige] > gotcha :)
<Nekow42> l33t: That is the max size of a DVD, stop freaking out about my lack of time on my hands to go measure exact ISO sizes...
<[Nige] > cheers i be back later once i hvae setup dhcp
<l33t> Nekow42: I dont care, get your facts straight
<Nekow42> l33t: I generalized, and I'm sorry if it offended u
<Commander-Crowe> whats a good program to build my own GUI? C++ thats on KDE?
<holycow> someone just kick him
<dash> how do you list currently running processes?
<nathan> [Nige] , 'label' 'kernel' 'append' are the directives
<jjohn> will anyone help me with VLC please?
<l33t> dash: go to System Monitor
<reccan> *Actually* 3000MB=3GB, 3072MiB=3GiB
<holycow> he's just a troll
<l33t> holycow: shut the hell up
<Nekow42> l33t: So, do you have a question, or all theu all answered?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> :)
<skavenge> dash: ps aux
<holycow> bite me
<l33t> ass
<Flav> reccan: i was wondering if someone would go all mibbi (or however it's spelled)
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: just say what it is
<Nekow42> killall -9 l33t
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: don't ask
<l33t> rm -rf /
<Flav> i'd like to teach the world to sing^W/ignore - in perfect harmony
<something_else> people, I have always been able to use http://localhost/~user however I noticed today this returns a 403 Forbidden error. I dont know why. Ive googled, and apparantly its something to do with SELinux, and that using chcon corrects the problem. However, I am unable to use chcon, as it states "can't apply partial context to unlabeled file"
<l33t> rm -rf /home/holycow/
<imme-emosol> Can anyopne tell me where the conf file for the System > Administration > Login Screen Setup is placed on ubuntu 6.06, please? :P
<l33t> rm -rf /home/holycow
<holycow> heh, not only a retard, a noob
<holycow> nice
<l33t> I am not a n00b
<l33t> idiot
<p47> I can't listen someting while I play all the macromedia flash. why ? can you help me
<Commander-Crowe> imme-emosol: google it
<reccan> l33t, you better read up on binary prefixes; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<l33t> rm -rf /
<eugman> l33t and holycow stop your proverbial slapfight.
<jjohn> Dvd is reading as a txt file causing the player to constantantly loop but no visual outcome I did all the plugin and updates
<Nekow42> p47: Because flash is very old, it can only use alsa or oss
<eugman> It's accomplishing nothing.
<bernat> buenas noches
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: ff won't start.
<l33t> eugman: he's an idiot
<bernat> a tod@s
<swarm> how do i clear my search history in the googlebar in firefox?
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: firefox that is
<Commander-Crowe> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<mjr> Nekow42, "only use oss, not alsa"
<eugman> l33t and you demonstrate this by acting like one as well?
<l33t> eugman: I aint an idiot
<Nekow42> p47: Everything else on ubuntu routes sound through esd
<bernat> ubuntu en spanish
<bernat> ??
<eugman> l33t, I believe that but at the very least you are being childish. Let it go.
<skavenge> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<p47> Nekow42,  I have alsa, I can listen music but I can not listen the flash on the browser
<nathan> l33t, your nickname suggests nothing :)
<bernat> ok
<l33t> I am l33t, n00bs beware!
<bernat> tenk you
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: sudo apt-get install VLC libdvdcss2
<l33t> lol
<Nekow42> p47: ESD is what enables you to listen to multiple things at the same time
<swarm> :) @ l33t
<l33t> I am teh uber pwnz
<spydr> hmm any know why I don't get any sounds out of gnomeradio? looks it tunes into the stations alright... am i missing something? :P
<swarm> if j00 r t3h 1337nes, how do i clear my googlebar history?
<Nekow42> p47: If any program accesses the sound card directly without using esd (like flash), it puts esd on hold
<p47> Nekow42, I don't understand you, what should I do ?
<Commander-Crowe> imme-emosol: download Mozilla then through synaptic
<jjohn> Commander-crowe thank you
<swarm> don't want the g/f to know i've been lookin @ pr0nz
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: On a live-cd?
<l33t> CTRL + H to show histroy
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: no prob
<Nekow42> p47: There is nothing you can do
<l33t> history
<l33t> then delete the folders
<Commander-Crowe> imme-emosol: oh
<HappyHobo> Hi folks
<swarm> is it history?
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: I'll try to kill the firefox process and restart it...   Thanks anyway.
<swarm> i thought it was seperate
<nathan> swarm, adduser thebitch
<l33t> history is the webpages you go to
<p47> no, cam't lilsten forexample the flash plicated on youtube.com
<reccan> ooh... l33t is skilled in deleting his pr0n history :P *phun intended*
<Commander-Crowe> imme-emosol: ok
<l33t> I am l33t, n00bies
<swarm> it IS seperate
<l33t> I pwn n00bs
<valehru> Can EasyTag edit wma files tags?
<Flav> is there any route to getting debugging symbols installed for bits for security updates or do i have to recompile them debug myself?  Reading symbols from /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<HappyHobo> pwn this
<Nekow42> p47: If esd is using the sound card, non esd enabled programs can't use it...
<l33t> lol
<Nekow42> p47: I'll make a diagram, if you want
<jjohn> commander_crowe Error cant find VLC etc
<HappyHobo> I've never had to deal with a sudo install and I'm not wild about it.  What's the easy way to get a traditional 3 partition install home/root/swap
<p47> Nekow42,  Yes, I want "thanks a lot"
<l33t> I didnt say I am l33t in ubuntu
<Madpilot> HappyHobo, you can do a partitioned install & still keep sudo - my Ubuntu install is dual partition, root & home
<p47> Nekow42, I hope you can understandme because my english is very poor !
<lotwoo1> Anyone willing to help me set up dual monitors?
<HappyHobo> I already have a home partition that I want to preserve Madpilot
<p47> Nekow42, but, first, What is ESD ?
<Madpilot> HappyHobo, the installer can use an existing partition table
<dash> are there any mass music taggers that do write in ID3v2.4 ?
<Flav> Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<HappyHobo> stupid freespire put root/home/etc on a 5 gig partition
<Nekow42> p47: esd is a sound daemon for gnome. It allows multiple programs to use the sound card at the same time
<Commander-Crowe> I automatrix
<p47> haaa
<Commander-Crowe> ! automatrix
<ubotu> I know nothing about automatrix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<noiesmo> I got a laptop everytime I reboot it it wants root password for maintenance or Control-D but control-D does not work how can i stop it wanting to do this when ever I reboot
<Commander-Crowe> !google Automatrix
<ubotu> I know nothing about google Automatrix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<p47> Nekow42,  haaaaaaa ok I understand !
<Madpilot> Commander-Crowe, you mean automatix? It's a very bad idea, should never have been released..
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<userundefine> Madpilot, why do you say that ?
<Flav> noiesmo: how are you rebooting?  generally you only get that when you have a filesystem problem (at least in my experience)
<holycow> userundefine, because it bypasses the packaging system
<piwi> Nekow42: sound is down again :'(
<nathan> dash, apt-cache search is your friend.. 'apt-cache search id3 |grep tag' would probably find a few packaggs
<Madpilot> userundefine, it's badly coded, and it's broken all sorts of systems
<noiesmo> Flav, via gdm
<Flav> Madpilot: why's that?
<holycow> userundefine, and because the original author is a dip
<userundefine> holycow, yeah I agree there.
<Commander-Crowe> it there anyway to take a program off linux and put it on another?
<holycow> you can use easyubuntu which doesn't bypass the package management system instead
<Madpilot> holycow, "dip" is being far kinder than the guy deserves ;)
<Commander-Crowe> like I want to get VLC off one ubuntu and put in on another
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, well on linux its just copy and paste
<Commander-Crowe> argh
<Commander-Crowe> but when I did it with apt-get theres no file
<noiesmo> Flav, when I boot single user mode and try running fsck it complains about mounted system
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, the problem is that you need to know where the files are put on which distro so you can copy/paste/install/whatever on another system
<phaedrus44> can someone give me an exanmple of a .pid file?
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, why? just install it again
<Commander-Crowe> I can't
<holycow> why?
<Commander-Crowe> no internet on that computer
<phaedrus44> i am trying to installa named.pid  for bind9
<Flav> noiesmo: can you remount / read-only and then try the fsck?
<Flav> noiesmo: mount -o remount,ro /
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, burn a cd or usb disk the packages over
<p47> Nekow42, now I understand, but I don't know what should I do...
<l33t> WTF
<gean> holycow, spades : THANKS ! Things seem to work... [Again: I'm just reporting the progress: (recall that Ubuntu upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06) : with many obstructions, trial and error the right way to recover was: (1) get the ubuntu-6.06-alt.. install cd (2) apt-cdrom with it to recover some broken packages (3) dhclient eth0 to get the net back (4) # apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade : and went through the x-config menu (only through the net i
<gean> got the many xserver-xorg* drivers, and the correct ones were installed !)]  Thanks again for the help !
<noiesmo> Flav, will try
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, you can download the .deb from wherever
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<holycow> gean, i knew you could make it through :)
<Commander-Crowe> but then you'd have to download the dependacys too
<Commander-Crowe> which is about 90
<Commander-Crowe> when I counted
<jjohn> commander-crowe   I just get an error msg with that script you gave me
<profoX`> sup guys
<l33t> wtf
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, you would haveto copy the dependencies over too and link them manually as well
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: try sudo apt-chache search DeCSS
<noiesmo> Flav, k mounted ro
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, this is the reality of software development with shared libraries ... pros / cons and all that :/
<noiesmo> Flav, then ran fsck
<nathan> [Nige]   are you winning?
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: see what happens
<itsnotbarrett> whiois itsnotbarrett
<holycow> gean, i'm glad to hear its working btw.
<profoX`> jjohn: are you looking for a way to play (css encrypted) dvd's ?
<jjohn> Commander-crowe OK
<Nekow42> p47: I just finished my sucky diagram
<l33t> WTF
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: what came up?
<p47> Nekow42, lol ! ok
<Nekow42> p47: http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledqh4.jpg
<p47> I'll see !
<profoX`> jjohn: are you looking for a way to play (css encrypted) dvd's ?
<l33t> get Easy Ubuntu
<profoX`> l33t: easy ubuntu is evil.. it can mess up your system quite ..easy
<Commander-Crowe> profox: yes
<Nekow42> p47: All you can do is, not use ESD programs while using flash
<[Nige] > nathan, not yet
<l33t> profoX: how?
<Commander-Crowe> profoX: yes
<profoX`> l33t: because it's a lame script
<p47> Nekow42, ohhhhhhh... ok I understand...
<l33t> profoX: BS
<[Nige] > i am will come back when I have got somewhere with dhcpd :)
<HappyHobo> Can Ubuntu preserve home?
<l33t> I used it on my system just fine
<l33t> it pwns
<nathan> [Nige] ,  :)
<noiesmo> Flav, thanks
<Nekow42> p47: And, maybe send an email to Adobe asking for esd output support in the next flash ;)
<[Nige] > nathan, thanks though :)
<Flav> noiesmo: so, fsck fixed some errors, and now everything seems happy?
<Commander-Crowe> hey when I installed UBuntu I made three partitions
<profoX`> l33t: well good for you.. you're probably going to run into problems anyway because your sources.list might be weirdified
<Commander-Crowe> SWAP
<swarm> ... so... can i get some help with this firefox googlebar search history issue?
<nathan> [Nige] , ubuntu have an image for pxe boots
<Commander-Crowe>  / and /home
<Sgeo> In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave which lines are broken and which have a real nextline?
<profoX`> l33t: i've had alot of guys complaining about their systems acting strange after using easy ubuntu
<l33t> profoX: Easy Ubuntu claims it doesnt have to modify the sources.list file
<[Nige] > nathan, thats pretty intresting I might go find that too
<noiesmo> Flav, well ran fsck it didnt seem to fix errors just rebooted now going to reboot see if it wants maintenance again one sec
<p47> Nekow42, I will do, also I can see that somebody has problems with the new version of flash ...
<nathan> [Nige] , depends what you're using it for ?
<profoX`> l33t: oh really? then they changed something recently, because they did change the sources.list back when i tried it out
<noiesmo> Flav, no same thing
<l33t> profoX: go check it out
<profoX`> l33t: maybe some other time, i have no need for it
<l33t> profoX: it doesnt have to change that file
<Flav> does it say why it's doing maintenance mode?
<noiesmo> Flav, hmm might just not reboot i'll just shutdown instead
<p47> Nekow42, thank's a lot !
<Nekow42> profoX`: I used Automatix, and it keeps your old sources
* Eclipse_GSX-show is back, I've returned. (77wks 5hrs 16mins 51secs)
<Nekow42> p47: anytime...
<noiesmo> Flav, no
<andrewski> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<profoX`> Nekow42: automatix is known to be even worse
<l33t> Easy Ubuntu pwns
<cs378> Can somene help me set my screen to widescreen resolution
<cs378> please
<noiesmo> Flav, all i get on screen is * init Switching to runlevel 6 then sending term then the control-d bit
<Madpilot> Eclipse_GSX, could you kill the away message spam, please?
<l33t> the latest stable version of Easy Ubuntu works just fine, awesome
<profoX`> l33t: i haven't run into problems with easyubuntu myself, but some users have on the dutch forums (ubuntu-nl.org) and automatix seems to be even worse
<andrewski> does anyone know how to check the DMA on one's hard drive?
<l33t> profoX: n00bs probably
<[Nige] > nathan, at the moment just to have a play with it and to learn more
<[Nige] > thats about about it :)
<profoX`> andrewski: sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<profoX`> (if it's the drive on master IDE0)
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<andrewski> thanks profoX`
<noiesmo> Flav, and if i hit control-d it just repeats give root password bit again and again I have to give password then type reboot and it reboots
<The_Cajun_Pagina> hello
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: and sudo apt-get install libdvdread3-dev
<profoX`> Commander-Crowe: he is gone, he needs libdvdcss2 too
<Commander-Crowe> ijohn: that should do it
<Flav> noiesmo: that's odd - switching to runlevel 6 means it's trying to reboot the machine - sending term means sending term(inate) signals to processes.  The control-d thing sounds like it's going to single-user mode instead of rebooting though
<nathan> [Nige] , on the right road, honestly though google + pxe + tftp + linux should really help
<Flav> noiesmo: i wonder if your /etc/inittab is messed up
<Commander-Crowe> argh
<noiesmo> Flav, hang on i'll have a look at it
<[Nige] > okay, i had a bit of a look last night but i think its becuase i was tired, i think I missed alot
<The_Cajun_Pagina> how do make webpage?
<Tommy2k4> running 'make' completely froze kubuntu :(
<Flav> noiesmo: try grep 6 /etc/inittab and see what matches (hopefully something like /etc/init.d/rc 6)
<profoX`> Tommy2k4: running make, where?
<andrewski> profoX`: do you know anything about PIO mode?  and i can't grok the output; doesn't mention DMA there.
<profoX`> andrewski: what is PIO mode?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> does anyone know how to make webpage? thanks.
<Commander-Crowe> lol
<Commander-Crowe> I can
<noiesmo> flav brb
<The_Cajun_Pagina> can show me how, I wish are.
<thetruth> http://beam.to/eternaljoy <-- Updated and Improved Christian website!  I would appreciate any genuine feedback please.
<profoX`> andrewski: that command (hdparm /dev/hda) should say wether you are using dma or not like this: using_dma    =  1 (on)
<andrewski> profoX`: exactly.  apparently, my problems with bittorrent (high CPU usage) might result from my disc being loaded in PIO mode rather than DMA, so determining one way or the other would be great. :)
<Flav> noiesmo: also, check the contents of /etc/rc6.d - there should be lots of symlinks in there, lots of K* ones and then a few S* ones, including one named S90reboot or something similar
<andrewski> profoX`: no, only IO_support, readonly, readahead, and geometry.
<Radmin> Anyone know how I can get 1280x1024 to show up in resolution options?
<profoX`> andrewski: that's strange, is hda your hard drive ?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> how to make web page?
<sethk> Radmin, if it doesn't, then it probably hasn't auto-detected your monitor
<andrewski> profoX`: sda... hrm, i just checked the partition (sda4)... wait for it....
<sethk> Radmin, if your video card has it, but it isn't shown, then it doesn't know your monitor type
<Radmin> how do I get it to detect it?
<andrewski> profoX`: ...no, the whole drive says the same thing.
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: please refer to a (X)HTML tutorial, making webpages has nothing to do with ubuntu, unless you are looking for programs that help you create webpages
<nathan> [Nige] , basically... /tftpboot/pxe-inst/pxelinux.cfg/default will be the default image list (not MAC specific) and pxeboot.msg contains the text for the menu itself
<Tommy2k4> profoX`, in the folder that i just successfully ran ./configure
<sethk> Radmin, set it for "generic monitor doing 1280x1024 70Hz"  (or whatever the correct vertical freq is)
<noiesmo> Flav, that was it stuffed inittab
<Tommy2k4> its for kbfx
<[Nige] > nathan, cheers thanks for that
<The_Cajun_Pagina> what program make webpages?
<[Nige] > I shall remember that :)
<Radmin> I've edited my xorg.conf file as such but gnome options won't reflect it.
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: no idea, Quanta is used alot for it, but i just make sites in vim
<The_Cajun_Pagina> vim?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> I dont understand
<sethk> Radmin, editing xorg.conf doesn't necessarily do what you want
<Commander-Crowe> The_Cajun_Pagina: FrontPAge
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: (g)vim is an advanced text editor that cando about everything, but you shouldn't use it to begin
<Commander-Crowe> openoffice
<sethk> Radmin, even if you put that entry it, X (and thus gnome) will ignore it if it doesn't match up with the video card and/or monitor configuration
<profoX`> Commander-Crowe: is frontpage for linux now?
<Radmin> Any ideas?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> not makes sense my english is bad
<noiesmo> Flav, followed a guide to speed up ubuntu nad it did suggest comment out some tty but looks like in my drunken state when i did it i commented out l6 instead sorry bloody user error not system
<sethk> Radmin, do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Commander-Crowe> profoX: if you use it with WINE....lol
<Commander-Crowe> profoX: I got it to work
<nathan> Commander-Crowe, the server side extensions yes
<sethk> Radmin, see what modes it offers
<profoX`> Commander-Crowe: lol, frontpage sucks anyway :P
<The_Cajun_Pagina> i want to make webpage very bad
<Commander-Crowe> profoX: yes it does
<noiesmo> Flav, no more drinks when tweak system for mew
<sethk> Radmin, that will tell you whether or not, at the X level, it thinks it can do 1280x1024
<sethk> The_Cajun_Pagina, you can make very bad web pages with any editor.
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: maybe try quanta..? or search the net for webpage editors for linux
<Flav> noiesmo: don't drink and admin! :)
<profoX`> lol sethk
<andrewski> profoX`: any more ideas?  i'm rather stumped.
<ardchoille> Which log is written to when a cronjob doesn't run?
<ardchoille> I"m sure the syntax in the cronjob is correct, but it isn't running for some reason
<nathan> The_Cajun_Pagina, nvu is very nice
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: bluefish or screem are two i know of.
<noiesmo> Flav, yes never again
<profoX`> andrewski: well it's strange that you don't have the dma option, is it SATA? because its sda?
<nathan> The_Cajun_Pagina, bluefish too :)
<The_Cajun_Pagina> this is upsetting;  i dont understand what you are saying to me.
<Led_Zepp1lin> I am having trouble with the current install of Ubuntu server on my laptop. Do I need to get the server distro?
<andrewski> profoX`: dunno. :-/
<nathan> The_Cajun_Pagina, 'sudo apt-get install bluefish nvu'
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: what are you asking?
<holycow> Led_Zepp1lin, no, desktop and server are identical
<sethk> ardchoille, usually syslog
<The_Cajun_Pagina> i have bad translation tool
<holycow> Led_Zepp1lin, server just doesn't install 'desktop' related packages
<Flav> ardchoille: i typically get an email sent to root.  also, you can try to just copy-paste the line and run it (leave off the first 5 fields, and ideally restrict your env, especially path, to match)
<sethk> ardchoille, which is /var/log/syslog
<Led_Zepp1lin> holycow: how do I configure X? is ther ean autoconfig tool?
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: what language?
<Led_Zepp1lin> holycow: i have discovery 1 installed.
<ardchoille> sethk: Thank you :)
<holycow> Led_Zepp1lin, there is no need to configure  really, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Commander-Crowe> Led_Zepp1lin: servers don't run well on lappies
* Eclipse_GSX is away, Im out until Sunday...See you guys then (pager: On/logging: On) (Gone: 0secs)
<Led_Zepp1lin> holycow: its not finding my laptop's hw right
<ardchoille> Flav: Yeah, the line runs in a term just fine, which is why I wanna see a log.
<profoX`> andrewski: paste what you get when running "sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda" in www.pastebin.ca - thanks
<nathan> Commander-Crowe, wanna bet ;)
<holycow> Led_Zepp1lin, get the latest cd and search the forums for your laptops support
<Commander-Crowe> nathan: no
<Led_Zepp1lin> holycow: install Ubuntu on my laptop. simple as that :-) its a amd64 chip btw
<The_Cajun_Pagina> can someone show how to make web page pleasE? I would be very happy to nice for you.
<holycow> Led_Zepp1lin, there is a page with listed known working laptops see if your is there
<nathan> The_Cajun_Pagina, 'sudo apt-get install bluefish nvu' (second time)
<imme-emosol> So I can't get firefox to work...
<Led_Zepp1lin> holycow: got the right CD I should use?
<Commander-Crowe> Led_Zepp1lin: use i386 even though its amd64
<holycow> Led_Zepp1lin, well if you installed server then no x is installed
<profoX`> yes nvu is rather nice for beginners
<Commander-Crowe> Led_Zepp1lin: works better
<Flav> ardchoille: like sethk said, syslog has it - for example, here's an entry from when run-parts gets run on my system: Jul 21 21:17:01 sublogic /USR/SBIN/CRON[30818] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: join your local channel; find your language here: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local
<The_Cajun_Pagina> nathan i do not understand those words
<holycow> Led_Zepp1lin, you can either install x manually with apt get or get the desktop cd and let that take care of it for  you
<profoX`> andrewski: good idea :P
<Commander-Crowe> Led_Zepp1lin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<holycow> no don't do that
<nathan> The_Cajun_Pagina, it is the command you run from a terminal without the '
<holycow> lol kde
<holycow> bah!
<holycow> :)
<The_Cajun_Pagina> i dont understand
<Commander-Crowe> holycow: why?
<Led_Zepp1lin> holycow: okay!
<holycow> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<holycow> :)
<Led_Zepp1lin> holycow: brb, lemme boot into ubuntu
<holycow> Commander-Crowe, i'm kidden
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: click: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local
<Commander-Crowe> holycow: oh ok
<imme-emosol> Nobody who knows where the login screen setup files are?
<ardchoille> Flav: Yeah, according to syslog, it ran. Must be a syntax error in the shell script
<The_Cajun_Pagina> what is in click?  all I see is pages of greek
<Flav> ardchoille: willing to paste it here or pastebin?
<profoX`> omfg
<imme-emosol> So, gdm config files or something like that I guess.
<Commander-Crowe> imme-emosol: firefox didn't work?
<Commander-Crowe> imme-emosol: no ones gonna answer you
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: nope. :(
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: i think i'm done.
<profoX`> andrewski: try: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda ?
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: why not?
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: They don't know?
<Commander-Crowe> imme-emosol: no one knows where they are except google
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: Hmmm ok.
<andrewski> profoX`: that printed out the same four lines. :(  (pasting)
<johnccc> anyone here have experience with hamachi?
<imme-emosol> shit zooi...
<Flav> what's the ubuntu version of security.debian.org? (tracks advisories along with package updates)
<profoX`> imme-emosol: you mean gdm ? /etc/gdm/gdm.conf /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and in that /etc/gdm directory
<The_Cajun_Pagina> So does ubunto support network functions, like BPS server installs, and AMP?
<imme-emosol> profoX`: I'll look there.
<profoX`> imme-emosol: what do you need?
<Nitefall> blah, I can't get logging to work with xchat
<andrewski> profoX`: http://pastebin.ca/95496
<profoX`> andrewski: you tried the -d1?
<ardchoille> Flav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18561
<andrewski> profoX`: http://pastebin.ca/95496 :)
<Nitefall> I have it turned on but can't find a log dir anywhere
<imme-emosol> profoX`: I need to change the login screen setup "config file" since I fucked it up... hehe... :(
<Nitefall> and there's no option to specify the log dir
<The_Cajun_Pagina> or does ubuntu come already set up as a server?
<johnccc> how do I make ham0 my default gateway instead of wan0 using the terminal?
<profoX`> andrewski: you have to do -i and -d1 before /dev/sda, not after
<profoX`> options first, then device
<Commander-Crowe> how do i use IRC in a terminal/
<andrewski> !tell The_Cajun_Pagina about server
<profoX`> Commander-Crowe: search google for irssi and weechat
<andrewski> profoX`: whoops. 0:-)
<profoX`> those are 2 irc clients for terminal
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: irssi
<nathan> johnccc, specift the default gw with 'route add default gw 'ip'
<The_Cajun_Pagina> whoa, whoa whoa, NO gui?
<Flav> ardchoille: does that pop up a dialog window of some sort?  assuming it does, it knows where to based on your $DISPLAY variable, which isn't set when cron runs
<The_Cajun_Pagina> is there a plugin for one?
<imme-emosol> Commander-Crowe: irssi is defauklt I believe...
<The_Cajun_Pagina> (that's supported)
<imme-emosol> The_Cajun_Pagina: nope. :)
<ardchoille> Flav: That must be it
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: don't install a server then.
<nathan> bitchx you know the score
<The_Cajun_Pagina> dude, this is the day of the GUI
<Commander-Crowe> ok thanks
<heatxsink> hahaha
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: don't be a troll ;)
<Guest477> hello all, what is the most appropriate partion type for a secondary hd in linux, just for storage
<andrewski> profoX`: no kidding...
<holycow> The_Cajun_Pagina, command line is a form of gui infact
<profoX`> Guest477: i would just use ext3, it's most used
<Commander-Crowe> xfs lol
<The_Cajun_Pagina> profox, you are being a troll by calling me a troll
<ardchoille> Flav: Thank you :)
<Commander-Crowe> what is xfs/jfs any wya?
<heatxsink> hello alll i'm trying to install java from multiverse and it keeps croaking
<johnccc> route add default gw '5.54.144.77'?
<nathan> Guest477, ext3 xfs reiserfs ... your choice
<GlassCasket> Anyone have screenshots of the alternative install?
<Guest477> thank you profx  very helpful
<profoX`> anyone have op capabilities ? O:-)
<andrewski> GlassCasket: o'reilly's might.
<nathan> johnccc, no quote marks
<johnccc> ok
<andrewski> profoX`: meh, not quite that bad yet. :-P
<johnccc> thanks I'll try it
<userundefine> Commander-Crowe, other filesystems
<profoX`> Commander-Crowe: xfs and jfs are other filesystems, you can check google if you want to know the differences between it and ext3
<Guest477> one other thing i almost forgot, is there a chance of getting this 2wire wireless USB jobby to work in ubuntu?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<profoX`> Guest477: yw
<Led_Zepp1lin> i need to first fi my VGA for my laptop
<andrewski> Flav: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+security+notices&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Commander-Crowe> I use ext3
<profoX`> Guest477: whats a usb jobby?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> hey, which room do I go to discuss an improper ban?  I got banned from a channell and it was a mistake.
<Guest477> 2wire wireless adapter :)
<Guest477> model
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: sure
<nathan> The_Cajun_Pagina, mistake huh
<GlassCasket> andrewski: They don't seem to have any, nor osdir.com and I searched Google.
<nathan> bitchx rocks.. ill say again
<Guest477> too long to matter
<andrewski> GlassCasket: ok, sounds like you know more than i do. :-P
<holycow> The_Cajun_Pagina, only chanel ops can do anything for you
<The_Cajun_Pagina> hey, which room do I go to discuss an improper ban?  I got banned from a channell and it was a mistake.
<andrewski> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<The_Cajun_Pagina> how do i get ahold of one?
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, not here... which channel booted you?
<Guest477> gray witha fold up antenae
<ardchoille> The_Cajun_Pagina: were you banned from this channel? Different nick?
<Guest477> one antenna :(
<Guest477> hehe
<The_Cajun_Pagina> not this channel
<The_Cajun_Pagina> ##php
<holycow> The_Cajun_Pagina, you can't unless you know someone in the chan
<Commander-Crowe> !argh
<ubotu> I know nothing about argh - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<GlassCasket> What's the difference between the alternate and the cd install?
<Commander-Crowe> !r
<ubotu> I know nothing about r - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, then complaining in this channel just wastes everyone's time
<Commander-Crowe> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<andrewski> profoX`: aha... HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<The_Cajun_Pagina> so how do i resolve the issue?
<ardchoille> The_Cajun_Pagina: You can find out the ops in that channel and try to discuss it with them in pm
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: try #freenode.  see ya.
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, try #freenode, a staffer might be able to help.
<The_Cajun_Pagina> there's no one in charge?
<nathan> The_Cajun_Pagina, pantience is a virtue
<userundefine> GlassCasket, the alternate and the livecd, I suppose you mean ?  The alternate CD is for systems with lesser resources, i.e., >192MB
<nathan> wasting my time, got whisky to drink
<Commander-Crowe> !xfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<andrewski> profoX`: sounds like it's not supported, eh?
<Commander-Crowe> !ext3
<profoX`> andrewski: thought so, seems like you have a SATA device there, and it seems like that can't be set to dma by default, let me read through the problem, this is the first time for me, i don't use sata
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, #freenode - this channel can't help you...
<kum> give it to me
<The_Cajun_Pagina> Who is op in this room?
<andrewski> profoX`: i can look up too; don't take the time. :-P
<holycow> no one
<GlassCasket> userundefine: Alright, but will it let me install what I want? Because I don't want the games and stuff I will never use.
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, ops in this room won't be able to help with ##php
* computer_dude cheers
<holycow> now stop talking about something no one cares about dude :)
<holycow> c'mon
<The_Cajun_Pagina> i didnt ask what ops can do, I asked who the op WAS
<profoX`> andrewski: i was already searching, but hey, if you find something useful first, let me know.. (i am interested in this problem)
<jeff12345> anyone know how setup a USB connection to a Phillips Stereo (FW-C777)???
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, there are several ops present...
<userundefine> GlassCasket, not that I know of.  The games are part of the DE packages for Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<buzzcap325> Anybody know where I can get Windows.Source.Code.w2k.nt4.wxp.tar ?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> hey, which room do I go to discuss an improper ban?  I got banned from a channell and it was a mistake.
<nathan> jeff12345, that might be pushing your luck ;)
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: no one here, not even an op, can help you for a ban in another channel!
<crimsun> buzzcap325: not appropriate for this channel.
<GlassCasket> userundefine: Oh ok, thanks. But I will be able to remove them afterwords, right?
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, you've BEEN TOLD were to go!
<The_Cajun_Pagina> who is op?
<buzzcap325> crimsun, where do you suggest i go?
<profoX`> buzzcap325: lol !
<jeff12345> nathan....do you know something about it?  possibly tried it?
<crimsun> buzzcap325: simply don't ask the question here. I don't care where you go.
<buzzcap325> crimsun, its like a tavern, then
<userundefine> The_Cajun_Pagina, if you don't want to discuss the ban of #php and #ubuntu, maybe you should do what people said. We can't help you
<buzzcap325> lol
<Led_Zepp1lin> how does one go and put optins in grub?
<nathan> jeff12345, google is probably your best bet, there may be a driver written for it, but won't be by phillips
<Led_Zepp1lin> such as vga=791
<profoX`> Led_Zepp1lin: what kind of options..?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> all im asking is who is op here
<crimsun> Led_Zepp1lin: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<profoX`> Led_Zepp1lin: oh.. you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Led_Zepp1lin> crimsun: is that all?
<crimsun> The_Cajun_Pagina: what's the intent?
<profoX`> Led_Zepp1lin: search for the "kernel ..." line
<userundefine> The_Cajun_Pagina, there are no ops in here
<Led_Zepp1lin> profoX`:  is that all?
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, I've answered that too. Now, why does it matter?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> the intent is to find out who the op is
<crimsun> Led_Zepp1lin: no, you have to update-grub afterward.
<profoX`> Led_Zepp1lin: and add it at the end of the line
<Led_Zepp1lin> ok
<Guest477> <><>let me ask a diff question, is there a resourse where i can find linux drivers for things like a flat panel display and a 2wire wireless adapter?
<jeff12345> nathan, I checked...but haven't been able to find anything...do you happen to know where I can look or maybe even where it is? :-P
<crimsun> The_Cajun_Pagina: and why is "who" so important?
<profoX`> crimsun: you don't have to update-grub ?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> mad you did not tell me who op was
<GlassCasket> Because I have wireless, once I get Ubuntu installed. Will Ubuntu pick up my card right away?
<crimsun> profoX`: scroll up.
<nathan> jeff12345, probably out of luck :(
<Guest477> <><>nothing on the web helpful so far for 2 wire, on the flatpanel now
<The_Cajun_Pagina> crimon: because I want to know
<userundefine> GlassCasket, not likely.  That's what I'm saying -- the games are ubuntu dependencies you can't uninstall.  There *might* be some similar posts on the forums about what you want, but I don't think it's possible
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, I said, there are several present. Now, why does it matter?
<Led_Zepp1lin> ok
<Led_Zepp1lin> rellme rebot
<profoX`> crimsun: i mean: you don't have to do that, i think
<Led_Zepp1lin> lemme me reboot
<holycow> Guest477, because linux generally doesn't work like windows
<The_Cajun_Pagina> who is op?  I know there is op
<holycow> Guest477, no on ereally offers drivers for linux because its expected they gpl them
<crimsun> The_Cajun_Pagina: like Madpilot mentioned, there are quite a few present.
<userundefine> GlassCasket, it depends on your chipset... what kind of card is it ?
<jeff12345> nathan, thanks...I appreciate it
<The_Cajun_Pagina> WHO?
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: there are several op's but they are probably not here or sleeping..
<andrewski> The_Cajun_Pagina: we don't know.
<crimsun> profoX`: you do if the kopts are to propagate.
<holycow> Guest477, what that results in is two groups of manufacturers, one group doesn't write drivers the other releases them as gpl
<The_Cajun_Pagina> who is op, though?
<Guest477> ok i understand, what chance of making the wireless function?
<redcard> The_Cajun_Pagina: Do you see any @'s in here?
<andrewski> !ignore The_Cajun_Pagina
<ubotu> I know nothing about ignore The_Cajun_Pagina - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<The_Cajun_Pagina> can someone show how to make webpage?
<holycow> Guest477, that means that gpl drivers automatically get included in most distros
<Guest477> gotcha
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: now, please, stop wasting our time, it doesn't matter who the op's are
<GlassCasket> userundefine: I have a Linksys WMP54GS, which I know is supported by ndiswrapper I've tested it on Knoppix and Gentoo.
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, try #html or #web for webpage help
<imme-emosol> k, thnX profoX` I hope it will work. :D
<The_Cajun_Pagina> I want to know who op is.
<holycow> Guest477, thus, no driver search, its all built in, one therefore BUYS HARDWARE FOR THE OS, not searches endlessly for drivers that don't work :)
<Guest477> search repos... have for 2wire got nothing, will check flatpanel
<The_Cajun_Pagina> is silly not to know
<imme-emosol> see you all back in a few minutes I hope. :D
<Led_Zepp1lin> okay, I am havig issues with my laptop.
<redcard> The_Cajun_Pagina: There is none
<Led_Zepp1lin> the screen is really mucked up
<profoX`> imme-emosol: what was the problem? i forgot lol
<Guest477> no money there cow :)
<noiesmo> Led_Zepp1lin, is that only when you boot
<userundefine> GlassCasket, ah, alright.  I'm not sure how well supported that is in Ubuntu.  You can search the forums (which are currently down for the moment) for it and see what other people know about it
<Guest477> can't buy jack
<profoX`> andrewski: any luck ?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> can someone show how to make web page pleasE? I would be very happy to nice for you.
<imme-emosol> profoX`: The problem was that I screwed up the login screen
<Guest477> ty for your input
<andrewski> profoX`: not yet; i'm getting distracted by stuff here at home.  working on it. :)
<profoX`> imme-emosol: oh right.. well.. i don't know what you changed?
<Led_Zepp1lin> noiesmo: : I am in CLI mode
<imme-emosol> profoX`: It asked me for a host I had to provide, and I didn't know any... So... :P
<Led_Zepp1lin> noiesmo: I don't have X 11 yet
<profoX`> andrewski: i think this channel is quite distracting.. ;P
<Commander-Crowe> SAAALUMP
<profoX`> i'm not used to such big channels
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, #web or #html
<noiesmo> Led_Zepp1lin, my laptop did that i removed quiet and splash from menu.1st
<HellDragon> heh
<andrewski> profoX`: yeah, that too. ^_^
<HellDragon> Nitefall, !!
<imme-emosol> profoX`: I commented some lines in gdm.conf-custom...
<holycow> The_Cajun_Pagina, i don't think you were banned from #php by accident :)
<profoX`> imme-emosol: well, good luck..... make sure you have a copy that you can put back when it fails :)
<The_Cajun_Pagina> holycow: i don't think your mother breast-fed you.
<holycow> The_Cajun_Pagina, www.google.com is actually the best resource for that
<userundefine> holycow, I'm hoping if we ignore him he'll go away
<andrewski> seriously, how does one ignore in IRC?
<holycow> userundefine, ah my mistake
<holycow> right
<profoX`> andrewski: /ignore hostmask
<Madpilot> andrewski, /ignore $NICK
<imme-emosol> profoX`: hm. copies...
<The_Cajun_Pagina> you have to right click on their name and select commands -> ignore
<imme-emosol> brb
<tvalladon> I have a 160 gig drive on hda1, I have formatted it as ext3, setup my fstab and as root I can modify files in it but as user I cant
<andrewski> thanks The_Cajun_Pagina :-P
<lib8264q> hello channel
<andrewski> hi lib8264q
<The_Cajun_Pagina> welcome andrewski
<nathan> tvalladon, chmod ?
<The_Cajun_Pagina> now
<Led_Zepp1lin> man, my laptop and ubuntu are so screwed ;-
<The_Cajun_Pagina> you show me how to make webpage i wish for me?
<profoX`> The_Cajun_Pagina: thats because you are running mIRC The_Cajun_Pagina
<Led_Zepp1lin> :-)
<lib8264q> just wondering is there much difference yep between knot-1 and 6.06
<andrewski> profoX`: lol
<lib8264q> yet*
<profoX`> lib8264q: yes, you should NOT use knot1
<crimsun> lib8264q: yes, there are noticeable differences such as "perhaps my computer doesn't boot".
<Madpilot> The_Cajun_Pagina, I've told you twice which channels you should try for HTML/webpage help. Now stop being off-topic, or you'll be removed from this channel too
<tvalladon> no use.. its mounted to /media/storage and if I am in /media and type #chmod 777 storage the user still cant edit it
<lib8264q> lol
<profoX`> lib8264q: unless you want to test it on a seperate computer or hunt for bugs.. it is not stable at all
<The_Cajun_Pagina> can someone show how to make web page pleasE? I would be very happy to nice for you.
<lib8264q> cool
<l33t> yeah
<l33t> learn HTML
<l33t> and PHP
<GlassCasket> And is it possible for me to compile my own kernel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> GlassCasket: certainly.
<tvalladon> nathan: no use.. its mounted to /media/storage and if I am in /media and type #chmod 777 storage the user still cant edit it
<userundefine> GlassCasket, yes
<Led_Zepp1lin> noiesmo:  i actually don't have that line
<profoX`> Madpilot: thanks, you're my hero.
<Led_Zepp1lin> noe is there a program to do autodetch?
<andrewski> Madpilot: whoa man, that was harsh!  ... ... :-P
<tvalladon> nathan: even with sudo
<Guest477> well i was going to ask what knot is but i dont see the point now lol
<Led_Zepp1lin> I want to autodetect all of my hardware agai!
<userundefine> thanks Madpilot
<Guest477> thanks all
<Led_Zepp1lin> *again!
<Madpilot> andrewski, no, it was not. He had plenty of warnings.
<Guest477> have a great nite!
<GlassCasket> Sweet: I'm assuming I'd have to do it after the install, right?
<profoX`> Madpilot was right to ban him.. he was obviously a troll
<holycow> andrewski, not at all, humanity never ceases to dissappoint
<andrewski> holycow, Madpilot: sorry, that was irony.  i was right with you.
<tvalladon> nevyn: here is the line from my fstab file: /dev/hda1       /media/storage  ext3            auto,user,exec,rw,sync          0       0
<test> can someone tell me if there is any advantage to putting directories in seperate partitions or is it just an organizing thing?
<noiesmo> is there a way to stop quiet and splash being added to menu.1st kernel options as me laptop doesnt like it I get lines on the screen untill gdm kicks in
<tvalladon> grrr.. sry, wrong person
<holycow> andrewski, ah!
<Madpilot> andrewski, ah, I missed the :P you stuck on the end :)
<tvalladon> nathan: here is the line from my fstab file: /dev/hda1       /media/storage  ext3            auto,user,exec,rw,sync          0       0
<userundefine> GlassCasket, yes
<noiesmo> just installed new kernel and grubs added it back in
<andrewski> test: /home makes a good backup for upgrading, that's really the only important one in my opinion.
<profoX`> test: putting /home on a separate partition might save you headaches when you have to reinstall the system
* andrewski high-fives profoX`
<profoX`> andrewski: great minds think alike..
<GlassCasket> userundefine: OK, thanks.
<fishy> will Flash 9 for Linux make Flash any faster on Linux?
<andrewski> fishy: will flash 9 be released on linux?
<profoX`> fishy: we *hope* so, but it will only be released in 2007
<userundefine> fishy, if it ever appears.
<tvalladon> fishy: where you find flash9 for linux????
<holycow> fishy, i have no faith in adobe
<nathan> tvalladon, try 'defaults' as the option part instead of auto,user,exec,rw,sync or even find a proper mount point seen as its ext3... such as /home/user/spare
<profoX`> andrewski: somewhere 2007 according to the developer's blog (penguin.swf)
<Madpilot> tvalladon, there is no Flash 8 or 9 for Linux
<lib8264q> can someone explain to me how i can tell at terminal propmt weather a wifi card is active or how to activate it
<profoX`> tvalladon: wine + firefox/flash works, but native flash9 for linux doesn't exist yet
<tvalladon> Madpilot: damn, he got my hopes all up
<andrewski> lib8264q: iwconfig
<lish> then what tool  we can use to make flash file in LInux?
<profoX`> lish: what do you mean
<lib8264q> ty ....
<andrewski> lish: is there one?  is it even worth it?
<tvalladon> nathan: I tried default already
<test> andrewski: thank you and profox for your replies. how would the make it easier? The new install would read those directories thereby saving a few steps?
<andrewski> test: it would not touch /home, where all your personal files are (or should be) stored.
<imme-emosol> Thanks again profoX`, it worked... :D
<iron> epale
<GlassCasket> Does Ubuntu come with dhcpcd or pump? So I can automatically fetch my IP>
<userundefine> test, your settings for programs would be saved.
<profoX`> test: no, when you have done something terrible to your system by accident, you can reinstall the system, and keep your /home intact
<andrewski> test: that way, you can just wipe your / partition and reinstall any OS of your choosing. :)
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you :)
<Eagle3> GlassCasket: it comes with dhcpcd
<profoX`> imme-emosol: :) good
<ardchoille> Madpilot: PM?
<iron> hello
<GlassCasket> Eagle3: Thanks.
<Madpilot> ardchoille, go ahead
<lish> Sometimes i use Flash Mx in Windows to creat a flash. if can we do that in Linux ?
<Eagle3> GlassCasket: np
<profoX`> andrewski: hows it going with the sata
<profoX`> lish: there are a few programs, but they generally.. suck
<andrewski> profoX`: just looking it up.  O_o
<tvalladon> nathan: and I would really like it in /media and not in a users direcotry.. its a multi user system
<imme-emosol> lish: You can, with php... :P :D
<Eagle3> GlassCasket: not sure if it comes with pump...I'm sure it can be installed
<profoX`> lish: flash 7 creator runs in wine though
<lish> wow
<profoX`> andrewski: :P
<karl> anyone know of a foobar2000 like linux player?
<profoX`> I'm a pain in the ass
<fishy> I don't mind not accessing Flash 9-only sites, but Flash files period run extremely slow. Pandora is almost not usable in Linux - slows things down terribly.
<profoX`> i don't even know of a foobar2000 player :)
<imme-emosol> profoX`: Now you say so, I can feel it...
<andrewski> karl: only through WINE
<profoX`> fishy: yes i know.. blame adobe for that :(
<karl> profoX`, poor you
<helpmeee> im trying to run shareaza in wine but it never seems to connect to any of the urls i's querying :( any idea how to fix this?
<andrewski> karl: but there are better, i assure you.
<karl> andrewski, i tried, but unfortunately I have no output
<test> wow thanks for the many replies. I appreciate the respnses. Okay would I have to mount the /home directory every time or would it auto mount on it's own?
<GlassCasket> Eagle3: That's fine, I think pump either uses dhcp or something else to fetch the IP. So either is good.
<userundefine> karl, Listen or Amarok... but truth be told there isn't any player with the audiophile customization capabilities of foobar
<tvalladon> hmmmm
<Eagle3> GlassCasket: k
<karl> :(
<Nitefall>  I can't get logging to work with xchat/ubuntu :/
<fishy> profoX`: what about GNUFlash and all of that stuff - has that every worked?
<profoX`> karl: i have good audio player progs :) Amarok, Listen, MPD!
<profoX`> fishy: not yet..
<profoX`> fishy: it's in alpha releases, still in development
<profoX`> fishy: it can play some flash7 content, but not 8 or 9
<andrewski> profoX`: first result (cached; forums are down): http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:5rNMUgxcHFgJ:www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D193906+sda+OR+sata+dma&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1
<GlassCasket> I would check the forums, but between the alternate install and the regular install. What makes the alternate install for slower computers?
<Simy> hello, I could use some help, I'm trying to install xubuntu, Right now, everytime i click on the install icon on my desktop, the window is much larger then my screen size, and im not able to see any of the bottom buttons, i just tabbed past the language screen, and then im at the timezone screen, however I cant tab past the dialog box, So question is, how can i install, Is there a comandline, perhaps using menuconfig? or is there a way to
<fishy> profoX`: I just need Flash to be faster - it slows down everything now - all the Flash stuff I need to access is all Flash 7.
<firstknight> Hi, everytime I run gtk+ application, I got this message: GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<firstknight> how do I stop that?
<karl> could i get a link for listen?
<Led_Zepp1lin> ok I am back
<tvalladon> nathan: ok, I created a /media/storage/user and then set the owner of the DIR as user and now the user can edit files in it :( it will work... but still dont know why I would have to do that.
<userundefine> karl, http://listengnome.free.fr/
<fishy> Led_Zeppe1lin: on a side note, Led Zeppelin rocks :D
<karl> thx
<Led_Zepp1lin> currently I am in Destop Ubuntu (CDrom) for my laptop, and everything is going well. Now I want to put these settings on the installed Ubuntu on my hdisk. I want to get the X11 settings first, so what files should I copy over to my hdisk?
<Simy> Is there a non gui install method for xubuntu?
<Commander-Crowe> in ubuntu howdo i open a terminal while in a dir
<profoX`> fishy: i know.. maybe you can try Wine with windows firefox + windows flash, that works though, eventhough it is an evil workaround
<fishy> firstknight: In what form does that message come in?
<profoX`> Simy: alternate install cd ?
<firstknight> fishy, standard output ( in console )
<tvalladon> Simy: download the alt version
<Simy> Thank you
<nathan> tvalladon, you probably want to find a more suitable place to mount it if its perminant
<fishy> firstnight: it is supposed to appear there - you don't want it to go away.
<andrewski> yikers, i just crashed hard.  have compiz installed, but am not even running it.
<Commander-Crowe> no one?
<andrewski> no more backspace from me, i promise.
<Commander-Crowe> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<tvalladon> nathan: like /mnt?
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: what's up?
<Led_Zepp1lin> anyone help?
<heatxsink> hello all http://pastebin.ca/95512
<Commander-Crowe> how do I open terminal in a dir that I'm currently in
<sethk> nathan, permanent
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: from nautilus?
<nathan> tvalladon, sure, or if its just for your user why not ~/spare - at least that's what i do
<Commander-Crowe> yeah Gnome
<GlassCasket> I would check the forums, but between the alternate install and the regular install. What makes the alternate install for slower computers?
<firstknight> fishy, why? I don't need that. I got that problem after I run gnopernicus.....
<karl> anyone know why after i edit my xorg.conf to rotate my screen 180 degrees i get stuck at a splash screen in to boot process?
<tvalladon> nathan: but its not just for me, its for all the users on my system.. its a test system for work
<Commander-Crowe> like in SuSE its Ctrl+Alt+T
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: i /think/ there's a nautilus script for that, but i'm not sure.  i do know there's one for thunar, which is an alternate (bit lighter) filemanager.
<tvalladon> nathan: I plan to setup quotas on it and stuff
<Commander-Crowe> ah I'll look into it
<Commander-Crowe> ubuntu doesn't run well on 256 MB of ram
<karl> sure it does
<z0r1> What do I use to burn CDs?
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: correction: gnome doesn't.  try xfce.
<tvalladon> next question to anyone, I have setup in VMware a thin client ubuntu setup the works perfect, is there a way to copy this exact setup onto a livecd? correction, and EASY way to do it
<nathan> tvalladon, it's all down to user permissions
<fishy> can you run windows installers with wine?
<Commander-Crowe> xfce takes to long to download on dial up
<karl> fishy, thats the intention
<Commander-Crowe> and I love xfce :(
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: get an xubuntu disc?
<fishy> karl: well I thought you could only run certain binaries - installers are always kind of unique
<z0r1> What do I use to burn audio CDs?
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<MenZa> z0r1: k3b
<karl> fishy, wine has improved quite a bit over time
<fishy> z0r1: Gnome-Baker
<andrewski> profoX`: best i can tell, DMA isn't available on SATA drives.  ooh... wikipedia probably has stuff....
<softwork> firefox extension to say bechmark
<profoX`> andrewski: it should be!
<tvalladon> nathan: I do think in this case /mnt is more logical.. but do you know how I can get a directory to show up in the "mount panel" for gnome?
<softwork> time page is opening
<fishy> karl: I've never used Wine before - all I've got to run with it was notepad.exe. Everything else crashed.
<andrewski> profoX`: what do you mean?
<z0r1> any other choices .. those sound windows manager specific
<imme-emosol> How do I do an e with two dots on top?
<karl> fishy, get the latest version
<andrewski> z0r1: what do you mean?  those would run on either?  which are you using?
<karl> any idea why I might be stuck at a spashscreen during boot of ubuntu because I added the rotate option in my xorg.conf?
<andrewski> z0r1: *which de/wm?
<Nitefall>  I can't get logging to work with xchat/ubuntu :/ anyone know why?
<z0r1> gnome .. but I was looking for a more universal one .. even if they do work on both
<profoX`> andrewski: i mean, dma should be possible on sata i think
<andrewski> profoX`: hrm.
<profoX`> andrewski: anyway, sata is just a controller right?
<andrewski> profoX`: hardware was never my specialty.
<Commander-Crowe> how big is apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<profoX`> andrewski: what else do you have in your pc ? besides hd drive ? (i mean hd drives and cd/dvd rom players)
<commctrl> Commander-Crowe, you can see before you actually commit to it
<Commander-Crowe> PLEASE TELL
<andrewski> profoX`: it's a dell laptop, with a dvd/cd-rw.
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> sorry
<profoX`> andrewski: combo drive?
<andrewski> profoX`: yes
<commctrl> Commander-Crowe, do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" it will tell you, then if you go too far, Ctrl+C
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<andrewski> z0r1: something light then, like gnome-baker (really), serpentine, or xcdroast.
<humanpersonman> "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<profoX`> andrewski: well then it's no option to be changing hardware inside it :P if its a laptop
<imme-emosol> How do I do an e with two dots on top?
<profoX`> otherwise you could try to connect the HD to a normal IDE controller instead of SATA
<andrewski> profoX`: nope... but it's a dell, i could look up the specs if that'd help.
<andrewski> imme-emosol: h/o, i have a link for you.
<z0r1> Where are programs stored at?
<profoX`> andrewski: i don't think that will change anything..
<z0r1> Like audacity.. or something
<andrewski> profoX`: do you think i'm screwed on speed or something?
<Commander-Crowe> can i get xfce through synaptic?
<imme-emosol> andrewski: h/o ?
<andrewski> z0r1: on the filesystem?
<humanpersonman> z0r1, generally it is in the /usr directory
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: yup
<andrewski> imme-emosol: hold on
<Commander-Crowe> I'll do that
<profoX`> z0r1: the scripts to run those files are often in  /usr/bin, the things itself mostly somewhere in /usr
<commctrl> Commander-Crowe, but it won't tell you how big it is until you're actually doing it
<andrewski> imme-emosol: http://andrew.triumf.ca/iso8859-1-compose.html
<imme-emosol> andrewski: ah okay. :D
<humanpersonman> zor1, either in /usr/lib or /usr/bin although bin generally has scripts not prorams
<andrewski> imme-emosol: ^
<ChakRa> guys a beginner question. When i ssh into remote ubuntu machine ( also using ubuntu on local machine ) i cannot use scp function to copy files from remote ubuntu to local ubuntu. It keeps giving me all the options i can use with the scp command. Also i am doing this throught console. Through gui works fine
<imme-emosol> andrewski: tnX
<profoX`> andrewski: nah, should be fixable somehow
<andrewski> imme-emosol: let me know if you have trouble; i wrangled with it a while back.
<sethk> ChakRa, it is   scp host:/path/to/file /wherever/file
<z0r1> so where should I store a .so file for audacity?
<andrewski> imme-emosol: it may work already, if you press right Alt, e, and ".
<z0r1> I don't want to throw it in my home folder
<andrewski> z0r1: what .so's are you moving manually??
<sethk> ChakRa, if you see the list of options, you aren't giving it two, and only two, arguments, or you are giving a flag (-X, X being some letter) that it doesn't understand
<tvalladon> nathan: thank you very much for your help :D
<z0r1> I'm adding libmp3lame.so
<tvalladon> have a nice night all :D
<Commander-Crowe> 45 MB
<ChakRa> so lets say after using ssh i am at the remote root # so do i type this?  sudo scp /remotehome/remotemyfolder  /localmachine/localfolder ???
<fishy> wow - running Windows Firefox with Windows Flash speeds up Flash content a lot - thanks profoX`
<Commander-Crowe> that'll take 4 hours....GREAT :)
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: worth it though, right?
<humanpersonman> z0ri, what z0r1, hunt around in the /usr/lib directory there will likely be a directory in there called audacity
<Commander-Crowe> YEP :)
<andrewski> profoX`: mind finding something that backs that up?  like i said, i don't grok this hardware-speak and i'm not finding anything good, let alone something workable.
<profoX`> andrewski: through searching i already found that it IS possible to have dma on sata, but in linux it gives problems
<andrewski> profoX`: ah... interesting.  pretty lame, eh?
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know what is the ubuntu website for temporary upload sceenshot or text?
<profoX`> andrewski: check this for me: lsmod|grep ide-disk
<profoX`> andrewski: that sata support is pretty new i think
<andrewski> profoX`: nada
<profoX`> andrewski: oh.. and lsmod|grep piix
<andrewski> profoX`: ata_piix               11364  8
<andrewski> libata                 83440  2 ata_piix,ahci
<ChakRa> sethk, i hope i made sense in my last comment
<oem> hi ppl kindly help me out on how to restore my username and password
<profoX`> andrewski: yes, thats the one we need..
<andrewski> profoX`: what's that mean?  you're pulling this out of thin air as far as i'm concerned. :)
<andrewski> oem: yikers.  what happened?
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know what is the website for temporary upload the screenshot and text?
<profoX`> andrewski: i'm checking on this page: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux
<profoX`> andrewski: :)
<GlassCasket> I would check the forums, but between the alternate install and the regular install. What makes the alternate install for slower computers?
<andrewski> teckfatt: imageshack.us is one; google could tell you that with "image upload", i imagine.
<andrewski> profoX`: well, judging by the URL, i don't think that'd be very useful. :-P
<skavenge> GlassCasket: no livecd option, text install
<profoX`> andrewski: it's not about the laptop, it's about what's in the laptop, a PATA/SATA configuration, just as in your dell :)
<garryF> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.nor
<profoX`> .org ?
<GlassCasket> skavenge: Ah ok, I thought it simply had more configuration. Thanks
<kimberley> !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<garryF> argh!!! Yes, org
<kimberley> sweet.
<andrewski> profoX`: no, i meant it ironically, sorry. :)
<teckfatt> thank you andrewski, garryF
<ChakRa> !ssh
<andrewski> oh, not at me. :S
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<garryF> teckfatt Welcome
<andrewski> profoX`: so apparently i can reboot with hda=noprobe and get DMA?
<Commander-Crowe> 7% DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<profoX`> andrewski: i don't think so..
<andrewski> profoX`: yeah, it looks like that's for hda?
<GlassCasket> If I use the server install, I'll end up getting an Ubuntu desktop like the regular install, but a bit more customized right?
<andrewski> !tell GlassCasket about server
<profoX`> andrewski: i think that will just make ata_piix take control, but it already does that for you
<andrewski> profoX`: :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@about/cooking/alfredo/Minerale]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<GlassCasket> andrewski: Thanks for that. :)
<andrewski> GlassCasket: cheers
<Commander-Crowe> 10% DONE!!!!!!!!!!
<profoX`> andrewski: i'm not giving up
<andrewski> Commander-Crowe: :D
<GlassCasket> One more thing, I will be able to run Gnome and KDE (not at the same time of course), so when I boot, I have a choice, right?
<andrewski> GlassCasket: yup, you just have to logout.
<nalioth> GlassCasket: at the login screen. look for 'sessions' and you can choose
<andrewski> GlassCasket: you can even run them at the same time.
<GlassCasket> andrewski: Won't running them at the same time cause issues with x?
<andrewski> GlassCasket: you run two Xs, basically.
<andrewski> GlassCasket: it slows your computer down, but you /can/ do it. ;)
<GlassCasket> Oh ok, thanks. Looks like I'll have to install Ubuntu tomorow. ;)
<andrewski> GlassCasket: good luck!
<ChakRa> got it wasnt putting '"." in the end of the command to copy it in the local folder
<ChakRa> ~__~
<GlassCasket> andrewski: I've installed it before no problem. And I come from Gentoo, so I know what I'm doing. ;)
<andrewski> GlassCasket: oh, lol.  well, have fun then.  it's certainly a lot more fun than gentoo.  (i came from there as well.)
<profoX`> andrewski: hdparm -tT /dev/sda #this will test performance of the drive to confirm dma is probably really the problem, but it probably is
<andrewski> profoX`: ok, trying...
<GlassCasket> andrewski: What's funner about it?
<andrewski> GlassCasket: 40 minutes versus 2 days.  your mileage may vary.
<profoX`> gentoo is +(
<Commander-Crowe> 16 FRIGGIN PERCENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<profoX`> i love archlinux and ubuntu
<Zambezi> Isn't it possible to hide IP on IRC without buying a BNC?
<andrewski> profoX`: yeah, most recently came from arch.  good system.
<profoX`> Zambezi: you don't have to buy bouncers
<javiolo> Is there any way to remap my keyboard on console _
<andrewski> profoX`: do i have to close RB to get a good estimate? :-P
<GlassCasket> andrew: True, but I still got my system running after a day of heavy compiling KDE. Which only left me with a GUI with no software. lol
<profoX`> andrewski: yes archlinux rocks :)
<andrewski> javiolo: yup, there's a gnome applet for it, you can set it in xorg.conf, or you can use setxkbmap
<andrewski> javiolo: options. :)
<profoX`> andrewski: i dont know i read it on a forum somewhere.. won't eally help you anyway ;P
<profoX`> really*
<javiolo> andrewski not in gnome
<Invader> Can someone help me to get Audo drivers to work with a dell Inspiron 3500
<andrewski> GlassCasket: well, you have a faster computer than i did.
<andrewski> javiolo: that's why i gave you two other options. :-P  kde?
<javiolo> andrewski gnome works ok just in the console
<lope321> i had linux installed before i tried ubuntu i have a second hd but it says i cannot mouth the second drive pls help me
<Zambezi> profoX`, I hear good thing about Arch. I'll try it when I have some experienced with Linux or more time and a avaible computer.
<andrewski> javiolo: setxkbmap
<javiolo> andrewski btw I use fluxbox
<Zambezi> profoX`, How can I do it?
<Dial_tone> where can I edit the default gnome session for the entire system? add some xterm windows, etc
<javiolo> andrewski ok thanks
<andrewski> javiolo: np
<andrewski> profoX`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA  eh?
<profoX`> Zambezi: ye archlinux is nice.. ubuntu is also nice.. they both rock in their own way
<imme-emosol> System > Preference > Keyboard
<profoX`> Zambezi: you mean bouncer ? i have no experience with them, but i think a bouncer is just some sort of proxy ?
<profoX`> but for irc
<profoX`> afaik
<javiolo> andrewski it says cannot open display *default display*
<imme-emosol> Add to panel > Keyboard Indicator
<andrewski> javiolo: oh, whoops, you're not in X?
<andrewski> imme-emosol: javiolo's not in gnome.
<profoX`> andrewski: doesnt seem to mention sata though..?
<imme-emosol> andrewski: why not? :P
<javiolo> andrewski Im now in the console
<andrewski> profoX`: well, down at the bottom... the second para under troubleshooting is exactly what i got.  what do you think of the solution?
<Commander-Crowe> howdo you start weechat?
<javiolo> I presses ctrl alt f1 and Im running irssi withoith X
<andrewski> javiolo: the name of the command is failing me now.
<Commander-Crowe> argh
<javiolo> andrewski keyboard works ok with gnome or other x apps
<pppoe_dude> hi
<andrewski> javiolo: yup, X is a whole other story.
<pppoe_dude> for some reason x-window paste doesnt work on vi anymore... any ideas? i enabled syntax highlighting and auto indent
<pppoe_dude> *vim
<javiolo> andrewski but If I dont start the X and try to write on the console some keys are not there
<profoX`> andrewski: well have you rtried what the wiki suggested if that is your error?
<Zambezi> profoX`, It is a proxy. It change your IP.
<andrewski> profoX`: no, i guess i could, i'm just afraid i'd bork my system.
<ian> Question: How does one know if they should use Nvdia or ATI for their graphics card?
<profoX`> Zambezi: yes a bouncer (bnc) shows the ip of the bouncer instead of your ip, so it's like a proxy
<ian> I have a Gforce, but am uncertain how I bloody get the thing to work.. ;(
<linux_user400354> how can i let anonymous ftp users see other files that are not in /home/ftp without letting them see everything that is on my computer?
<profoX`> andrewski: well, try it out, and remember to make a backup (you are able to recover your system without X and/or with a live cd i hope?)
<javiolo> zambezi try tor
<Zambezi> profoX`, And that's not possible to get one free. Like installing one yourself.
<profoX`> ian: geforce = always nvidia
<Zambezi> javiolo, It's for IRC.
<andrewski> profoX`: yeah, i'd be fine; it's just inconvenient. :-P
<profoX`> Zambezi: you can, but that makes no sense if it's on your home pc.. then it still has the same ip
<ian> Thanks profoX.  I appreciate it.
<pppoe_dude> oh i also enabled cursor
<javiolo> zambezi it also works with irc, you can get more info of how it works on the freenode site
<andrewski> profoX`: i work in computer support and it gets tiring to do it at home too.  as we like to say, "everyone's a customer!"
<profoX`> andrewski: hey, you want fast speeds, believe me
<profoX`> try it out
<profoX`> andrewski: lol, you actually get people with linux problems?
<andrewski> profoX`: yeah, i will in a few; still have stuff up. :)
<Broadcast> hey
<andrewski> profoX`: no, windows/office support.
<profoX`> i know a tech support guy (friend of mine) he only gets windows people
<profoX`> oh :( you too
<shriphani> guys i am installing xfce how do i get it to work ?
<profoX`> andrewski: i am going to bed in a few minutes though.. so..
<andrewski> profoX`: yeah.  occasional firefox call, had one AIX call....
<amf> I get calls all the time for linux spt
<andrewski> profoX`: thanks for the help.
<profoX`> AIX? omg..
* andrewski tosses profoX`a few cookies.
<profoX`> andrewski: eh, i'm supposed to get milk with that :)
<andrewski> profoX`: turns out it was just a bad A/B switch (phew), but my coworker freaked when he heard it. :-P
* andrewski runs outside to milk the cow for profoX`.
<andrewski> brb
<shriphani> guys how do i get xfce to work ?
<profoX`> AB switch ..?
<andrewski> shriphani: are you in it yet?
<profoX`> anyway, AIX is scary ;p
<shriphani> installing it
<andrewski> profoX`: switch mouse/kb between two computers
<profoX`> oooh that thing
<amf> aix sucks
<Bored_Silly> >.>
<andrewski> shriphani: install xubuntu-desktop
<profoX`> andrewski: will you please let me know how the thing turns out ?
<shriphani> done that
<andrewski> profoX`: sure, how?  you still be on?
<Broadcast> How can I convert ntfs to fat32 without formatting
<profoX`> with sata :)
<shriphani> it is downloading it
<andrewski> shriphani: ok... wait for it to complete then. ^_^
<Zambezi> javiolo, But I prefer to have an own one.
<shriphani> so i just need to rebt ?
<profoX`> andrewski: probably not since my normal pc that is always on is broken, this one i power off at night ;) it can't handle too much heat.. it's an old thing.. i don't want to stress it
<andrewski> shriphani: select it from GDM sessions.
<amf> shouldn't have to format, just make a new filesystem
<shriphani> ok
<profoX`> andrewski: but i'll be here tomorrow.. when i'm awake.. i'll see you here.. (or you could mail: profox@linux.be)
<andrewski> profoX`: PM me your email?  i'm not on here too often.
<andrewski> oh... heh.
<Mike-x2> hi there
<amf> you will lose ur files tho unless ya back em up
<profoX`> should've pm'ed that lol
<andrewski> profoX`: your call. :)
<Broadcast> ??
<profoX`> andrewski: doesnt matter, that mail is only used for linux stuff, it gets in a separate mailbox :) with spam filtering
<Broadcast> amf, what do you mean?
<andrewski> cool
<Broadcast> how do i make a new file system
<amf> depends on the type  man mkfs  mkdosfs
<andrewski> Broadcast: gparted is comfy and nice.
<nomasteryoda> gparted rocks
<andrewski> amf: yuck, i'd never do that in the console! O_O
<andrewski> javiolo: !!! loadkeys!  that's it!
<profoX`> 05:10 here (morning) ... going to bed now o_O ... nn andrewski
<andrewski> profoX`: night
<andrewski> thanks again
<profoX`> np, good luck with it
<amf> andrewski   do what? make a file system usinf command prompt?
<andrewski> amf: yeah.  i'm spoiled.
<javiolo> andrewski lets see
<Broadcast> ok
<Broadcast> i need to install gparted
<Broadcast> but i dont know how to
<Broadcast> i got the download
<profoX`> bye!
<Broadcast> it's tar.bz2
<javiolo> andrewski what does loadkeys does
<Broadcast> how do i install it
<amf> yeah,  ok.   I taught linux admin for a few years and made everyone use console only.   But I see ur point.
<andrewski> Broadcast: use synaptic or apt-get.  tell me which and i'll tell you how.
<Flav> mke2fs -j is friendly enough IMHO
<garryF> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<javiolo> andrewski ok found the info
<andrewski> Broadcast: you'll rarely have to download a .tar.bz2 yourself.
<aqau_inter_fly> just a quick question, is there any way to read nstf or do i need to format my windows partition to FAT32
<andrewski> Broadcast: let ubuntu do all the heavy lifting. :)
<ironfroggy> i used easyubuntu, but i still cant play wmv videos. does it not include those drivers
<andrewski> aqau_inter_fly: you can read ntfs, and you can even write to it (but with beta software).  let me know if you'd like more info.
<amf> reading is no problem   writing to ntfs is a whole other story
<andrewski> !coders
<ubotu> I know nothing about coders - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<andrewski> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Broadcast> andrewski, how do i let ububtu do it
<andrewski> Broadcast: 'sudo apt-get install gparted'
<aqau_inter_fly> andrewski: of course i would like to know more (i don't feel like formatting to FAT32
<andrewski> amf: not a problem, actually.  ntfs-3g works... for me, anyway.
<ironfroggy> yeah i know all about the restricted formats oage
<amf> yeah..  litlle leary of it,  but if it works for you,  cool.
<andrewski> ironfroggy: ok... so what's the problem then?  do you have everything installed?  which program are you using?
<Broadcast> heh
<Broadcast> thanks
<Broadcast> :)
<andrewski> aqau_inter_fly: ntfs-3g is the driver.  there's a howto on the forums; i can search for it in a few if you can't.
<andrewski> Broadcast: did you get that?
<ironfroggy> andrewski: i was only asking if easyubuntu is supposed to install them automatically.
<Broadcast> yeah
<andrewski> ironfroggy: dunno... maybe the wiki would say?
<Broadcast> worked
<Broadcast> but wait
<Broadcast> with gparted, do i have to format
<amf> anyone else use "automatix" to install all the audeo codecs and other goodies?
<amf> automatix is awesome.
<andrewski> amf: i had a friend who did, and then promptly called me to save his system.  i stay away from it.
<ironfroggy> andrewski: seems to say it should install them, but it didnt.
<andrewski> amf: need i '!automatix'?
<andrewski> Broadcast: you'll lose your data any way you slice it.  the filesystem is the bedrock for your data.
<ironfroggy> hmm.. or rather, it seems that it has installed them, but i still cant play them. im trying to play them in kmplayer
<Broadcast> This operation will destroy all data on /dev/hda5
<Broadcast> :(
<andrewski> ironfroggy: try vlc or mplayer.
<amf> really,  everyone at work  ~20 people and myself used it and saved ungodly amounts of time.  Everything worked great
<Broadcast> i want to just convert it
<andrewski> Broadcast: formatting is actually doing less than creating a filesystem.
<Broadcast> without losing my files
<andrewski> Broadcast: you'll have to back them up somewhere else.
<ironfroggy> andrewski: i just said i was using mplayer
<andrewski> as far as i know, anyway.
<andrewski> ironfroggy: sorry, missed that.
<Broadcast> ok, how do mount ntfs read/write on ubuntu
<Broadcast> :d
<andrewski> ironfroggy: could they be DRMed?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i switch my alsa source?
<andrewski> Broadcast: search the forums for 'ntfs-3g howto'... post back if you're unsure of the results.
<ironfroggy> andrewski: well ive played them before on linux.
<andrewski> ironfroggy: you do have w32codecs installed?
<ironfroggy> yes
<Broadcast> ok, look, how do i access root
<andrewski> Broadcast: sudo -s
<tritium_away> !rootsudo > Broadcast
<brasko> hi, I just installed sun-java5-jdk
<tritium_away> sudo -i
<Dasnipa`> searching for beer.h in libfridge... beer not found, please correct this before compiling
<brasko> it want into /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06
<andrewski> tritium: ah, that's handy syntax. :)
<brasko> however, there is multiple java's installed on my system cause ubuntu is java crazy
<tritium> andrewski: :)
<brasko> how do I get the java 1.5 that I installed to be the default?
<brasko> can I just set the PATH to the bin directory?
* andrewski remembers tritium's nick.  he must've helped /me in the past.
<brasko> or is there more to do so that the runtime can find the 1.5 libraries?
<Broadcast> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<brasko> I'm coding: need help fast :)
<ironfroggy> is there something i need to do in order to enable or configure the win32codecs?
<Broadcast> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "other".
<andrewski> brasko: maybe something in the wiki?
<Dasnipa`> brasko, you can set the path... i have it done that way
<Broadcast> why's that
<andrewski> ironfroggy: not that i know of.  work for me in totem.
<brasko> Dasnipa`: just setting the PATH worked for you to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin?
<andrewski> ironfroggy: have you tried totem, if you have it installed?
<andrewski> ironfroggy: or xine?
<tritium> andrewski: I remember yours too...
<brasko> cause I'm doing that and it seems that there is a problem, but I would need a lawyer to prove it
<shriphani> guys it has set up the xubuntu desktop
<andrewski> tritium: you must've helped me a LOT. :-P
<_atomic> hello
<Dasnipa`> brasko, yes, except for that i have java 5 installed on my $HOME dir but same idea
<andrewski> shriphani: whee!
<tritium> :)
<Broadcast> ?
<shriphani> what do i do now to get it running ?
<ironfroggy> andrewski: tried xine too yeah
<_atomic> I'll think about it
<tritium> Thanks, andrewski.  I hope so.
<brasko> OK, for some reason I have at least 3 java's installed
<brasko> gcj
<brasko> blackdown and sun's now
<andrewski> shriphani: select it in the sessions menu when you login.
<brasko> how in the world does it now which jar's to use?
<andrewski> tritium: by chance, would you happen to know about DMA on SATA?
<shriphani> oh so should reboot b?
<trevor> hello everyone...I have a question concerning MythTV and mysql...can anyone help?
<Dasnipa`> brasko, i however changed the name of the symlink to java5 because i was doing some dev in java and i wanted to be able to test on java 4 and 5
<brasko> Dasnipa`: what symlink? /usr/bin/java?
<andrewski> trevor: many in #mythtv-chat are using ubuntu... maybe you could ask there?  (only if no one else answers here, of course.)
<Broadcast> how do i login as root
<brasko> trevor: not if you don't ask
<ToHellWithGA> !ice1712
<ubotu> I know nothing about ice1712 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Broadcast> i want to change permissions
<ToHellWithGA> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<andrewski> Broadcast: sudo -i, sorry about being wrong.
<andrewski> :-P
<tritium> andrewski: no more than I know about it on PATA
<Commander|away> 18% DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<WiseOdd> would sb plz help a newb. cant figure out why my dvd players crash (ogle & okle)... they work with some discs and not with others.. is it some kind of protection against "THE BAD LINUX" or whatever?
<trevor> brasko: hehe...ok...I install mythtv....but im running XAMPP instead of installing apache, php, and mysql
<Dasnipa`> brasko, oh nvm me i added a symlink to the java executable in bin... but setting path works too i just preferred this method for me
<andrewski> tritium: wait a tick... PATA?  you making this up?
<Broadcast> np
<Broadcast> but what after that
<trevor> but mythtv does not see mysql database
<tritium> andrewski: no, of course not
<brasko> Dasnipa`: OK, so it works for you but doesn't seem to work for me .... unless java isn't portable :)
<tritium> andrewski: remember the old, flat ribbon cables?  That was pata
<brasko> this works on my buddy's gentoo machine
<andrewski> tritium: oh... not IDE?
<brasko> and on my machine I get a stack trace
<brasko> so I'm assuming the java 1.5 runtime is not being used
<Broadcast> ?
<andrewski> tritium: wikipedia is my friend.  hardware has never been. :-P
<Dasnipa`> brasko, try a symlink in /usr/bin   symlink it to a different name the reason its not working is that it looks in PATH in order to find the executable so if you have java in bin before your local path then itll use the first it finds
<gdb> brasko: what does 'java -version' tell you?
<Broadcast> hey
<Broadcast> andrewski, what after sudo -i?
<Dasnipa`> brasko, in order, as in the first listed is the first looked in
<andrewski> Broadcast: enter... then your password (yours, not root's) and you'll become root.  then... be careful. ^_^
<WiseOdd> hey all. sb wana help a n00b? cant play a dvd, cant figure out why not...
<tritium> andrewski: got your answer there?  :)
<gdb> brasko: If it's gcj then your options are to install the sun-java5 packages from multiverse or install java5 in /opt and modify your PATH statement.  I'd not recommend messing with symlinks in /usr/bin.
<ToHellWithGA> anybody here know which files i should edit to setup alsa properly?
<andrewski> tritium: certainly not, but i know that PATA == IDE. :)
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: i'm not sure; it should Just Work. :-S
<Broadcast> andrewski, Yeah, well i want to change permission and give my account, not the root, root access
<andrewski> Broadcast: that's a bad idea.
<Broadcast> why?
<andrewski> Broadcast: use sudo or sudo -i when you need access, otherwise don't let yourself break your system accidentally.
<andrewski> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ToHellWithGA> andrewski: wow.  that's terribly helpful :P  anybody want to not be a clown and help me with sound problems?
<brasko> gdb: I installed sun-java5-jdk
<brasko> gdb: Do you use cgdb?
<Broadcast> k, thanks a lot andrewski
<shriphani> cool xubuntu is running
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: i'm not being a clown, sorry if it came off that way.  i'm being sympathetic to the fact that your sound's not working and that you've asked a few times to no avail.  i've been there, it's just been far too long.
<andrewski> shriphani: whee again!
<shriphani> i mean xfce is
<Dasnipa`> gdb, why do you not recommend a simple symlink in bin?
<shriphani> i want to know if xfce is better than gome
<brasko> Dasnipa`: he's a debugger, he doesn't like to create problems
<brasko> shriphani: yes, it is
<tritium> shriphani: they each have their pros and cons
<andrewski> shriphani: faster, yes.  better?  hard to say.  it doesn't do as much for you or as integrated as gnome does, but it's certainly very good.
<brasko> shriphani: I use gnome though
<noiesmo> xfce rocks!
<brasko> shriphani: and have never tried xfce
<andrewski> shriphani: yes, but i use gnome.  fast computer here. :)
<shriphani> so you dont recommend me to get rid of gnome ?
<andrewski> shriphani: xfce on my desktop or when i need the resources.
<WiseOdd> help! I just neeeed somebody, not just anybody... heeeeeelpp... *bad music on my brain*
<Dasnipa`> brasko, i know how that goes i work in a software testing lab... but ive never had a problem with the symlinks
<shriphani> because i have memory problems
<brasko> Dasnipa`: hehe, OK
<andrewski> shriphani: no, i wouldn't recommend it.  in fact, my best experience was running gnome-panel in xfce, but that may not be good for memory problems.
<Flav> brasko: you would say "he doesn't like to create problems" after gdb crashed on me today :)
<imme-emosol> Any of you guys remember how I was asking why I couldn't go to tty1-6 anymore... ?
<imme-emosol> 'cause I think I found the problem... :P
<ironfroggy> i have a smbfs mounted volume. is there a way to nicely handle what happens when im away from my network?
<shriphani> so i must keep gnome on ?
<andrewski> shriphani: you don't have to, but it won't hurt anything but hard drive space.
<shriphani> yes
<haary> so, is anybody running Edgy Eft yet?
<shriphani> what extra can you do with gnome or xfce ?
<andrewski> haary: last i heard, it wasn't a good idea yet; too much changing.
<aqau_inter_fly> How do i run rpm installers in ubuntu?
<ziggin> can anybody help me real quick
<andrewski> !alien > aqau_inter_fly
<ziggin> my issue is probably really simple
<andrewski> ziggin: just ask
<shriphani> aqau_inter_fly, convert rpm to deb ??
<andrewski> shriphani: in gnome you'll probably never have to edit a config file by hand.
<aqau_inter_fly> shriphani:  no idea...whatever works
<ziggin> I am trying to install Drake as a VMware image
<satafterh> whats a good software firewall?
<shriphani> oh and xfce i need to config everything ?
<noiesmo> satafterh, firrestarter
<prophet> whats a good bit torrent client?
<ziggin> I tried Desktop but I couldnt get it to work right
<noiesmo> satafterh, firestarter
<ziggin> Im assuming because they made that one a LiveCD
<andrewski> shriphani: no, but there are a few settings you can't set in the GUI.
<shriphani> prophet, bit-torrents ?
<satafterh> thx
<firstknight> prophet, azureus
<shriphani> enlighten me please andrewski
<andrewski> shriphani: many more panel applets in gnome too.
<ziggin> couldnt get it to work right as in I couldnt install it
<trevor> prophet: torrentflux
<brasko> can i just modify /etc/alternatives?  or is this maintained by some tool?
<prophet> thanks
<brasko> the 'javac' link is pointing to 1.5.0 and 'java' is pointing to 1.42 (gjc)
<brasko> i think that's the problem
<shriphani> ok so i must carry out installations in gnome then ?
<n3rdism> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ToHellWithGA> i need an asound.conf file
<ziggin> is there something Im doing wrong
<Broadcast> ok
<brasko> shriphani: xfce rocks, use it
<ToHellWithGA> anybody know why i would not have an asound.conf file for alsa?
<Broadcast> i have a paste
<Broadcast> how do i?
<ziggin> or do I need to use the server version
<Broadcast> !gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<ubotu> I know nothing about gksu gedit /etc/fstab - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<catskul> anyone have sound problems after the latest kernel update ?
<ironfroggy> does anyone here have win32codecs working and can play videos in firefox?
<catskul> er s/kernel//
<Broadcast> !root@Broadcast:~# gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Broadcast> (gksu:10294): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Broadcast> root@Broadcast:~#
<ubotu> I know nothing about root@Broadcast:~# gksu gedit /etc/fstab - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Broadcast> !paste root@Broadcast:~# gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Broadcast> (gksu:10294): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Broadcast> root@Broadcast:~#
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste root@Broadcast:~# gksu gedit /etc/fstab - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<noiesmo> ironfroggy, theres a mplayer-plugin for firefox
<tritium> Broadcast: use pastebin, dude
<Broadcast> how?
<Broadcast> :D
<noiesmo> noiesmo, yes mpeg etc play in firefox
<tritium> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sgeo> !paste test
<ziggin> hello?
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste test - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sgeo> !paste
<aqau_inter_fly> shriphani: if i were to convert rpm to deb, how would i install it that way
<ironfroggy> noiesmo: is there a package for that?
<n3rdism> if i am going to format a harddrive, which format would you suggest for an all purpose rwx, basically a media drive?
<andrewski> n3rdism: ext3 or reiserfs would be fine.
<isisisis> can someone help me i have two hard drives and when i click on the second hard drive it isnt letting me mount the drive pls help
<tritium> n3rdism: ext3.  I'd stay away from reiserfs
<shriphani> dpkg -i packagename.deb ??
<n3rdism> ill prolly go with ext3 in that case, since its what my system uses
<Broadcast> i dont get it
<Broadcast> paste root@Broadcast:~# gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Broadcast> (gksu:10294): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Broadcast> root@Broadcast:~#
<n3rdism> ive always liked ext3 too
<andrewski> shriphani: no, you can use synaptic or apt-get just like in gnome.
<trevor> haha
<n3rdism> thanks for the input trit and andrew
<shriphani> oh cool
<tritium> Broadcast: I just told you not to paste
<Broadcast> how do i paste in the bin man
<andrewski> shriphani: programs work anywhere.  gnome and xfce are basically just a different set of programs.
<ziggin> hello?
<tritium> I showed you that too...
<tritium> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tritium> Broadcast: ^^
<isisisis> can someone help me i have two hard drives and when i click on the second hard drive it isnt letting me mount the drive pls help
<noiesmo> ironfroggy, yes mplayerplug-in
<Zambezi> Just curious. Is there a grafic card which is sutible for Linux? Like a card with good hardwaresupport?
<Broadcast> then what, i filled in and submitted
<noiesmo> ironfroggy, think in universe or multiverse not sure which one
<n3rdism> zambezi: anything nvidia ^^
<andrewski> Broadcast: post the link here
<ironfroggy> noiesmo: thats not a package name.
<Broadcast> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18566
<Broadcast> oh
<Broadcast> :D
<Broadcast> well
<ironfroggy> noiesmo: ill guess that mozilla-mplayer is what i need
<andrewski> isisisis: this should be fun. :)  what's on the drive?
<Broadcast> gives me that error trying to mount ntfs
<tritium> !enter > Broadcast
<noiesmo> ironfroggy, aah yes sorry thats it
<isisisis> movies mp3 etc
<isisisis> i want it so when i click on my computer i can go into the drive
<Broadcast> !enter > tritium
<Broadcast> whats that man
<ne78> Does the ubuntu unstable has xorg 7.1 already ?
<isisisis> it was working in a previous linux os
<andrewski> isisisis: was it a windows drive?
<catskul> anyone have audio problems after the latest update ?
<eigenlambda> ubuntu unstable?
<eigenlambda> you mean edgy?
<isisisis> no it was for linux
<ne78> eigenlambda: yes edgy
<ziggin> hellooooooo?
<Amaranth> Broadcast: It sends you a PM.
<ironfroggy> ok then one more question. how do i get the mplayer plugin to not play in a seperate window?
<Broadcast> oh ok
<eigenlambda> ne78: packages.ubuntu.com
<Broadcast> well
<ne78> Does the ubuntu edgy has xorg 7.1 already ? (reformulation)
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know how to stop a sunburn from burning ?
<Broadcast> did you see my !paste
<tritium> Broadcast: I had ubotu tell you not to use the enter key as punctuation.  Use periods, please.
<Broadcast> whats that again?
<Broadcast> ok
<Broadcast> ok
<Broadcast> sorry
<goatmale> how do I format a hard drive in terminal?
<varun> what is the name of the package for the kernel sources? I tried all the variations of kernel-source and linux-source with the output of uname -r, but nothing worked
<eigenlambda> edgy (x11): X.Org X Window System
<eigenlambda> 1:7.0.22ubuntu6: all
<Zambezi> n3rdism, I have ATI now. I bought I two weeks before I decide to migrate to Linux. :-/ But now, I'm think about a new computer. I just want to check how much it'll cost.
<ne78> eigenlambda: i don't have a web browser, i'm running irc on an arcarde station text-only
<ne78> eigenlambda: thank you
<eigenlambda> it's 7.0.22 in edgy
<Broadcast> so, andrewski , whats the error for?
<andrewski> isisisis: ok... sorry i'm a little slow.
<tritium> Broadcast: :(
<andrewski> Broadcast: dunno.
<isisisis> the second drive was working in a  different version oif linux
<goatmale> how do I format a hard drive in terminal?
<isisisis> it ok it happens mate
<n3rdism> zambezi: i suggest the geforce 6800
<n3rdism> zambezi: its cheap and still performs fairly well
<andrewski> isisisis: so we'll need to put it in /etc/fstab.  any idea if it's there already?
<isisisis> will when i click on my computer i see the second drive but when i click to mount it is gives me a error
<andrewski> isisisis: what's the error?
<goatmale> how do I format a harddrive in ubuntu?
<ironfroggy> goatmale: mkfs
<andrewski> goatmale: gparted is nice; you can try that.
<isisisis> rror: device /dev/hdb1 is already mounted to /
<isisisis> error: could not execute pmount
<ziggin> I am trying to install Drake as a VMware image
<goatmale> isisis
<goatmale> I got the same error
<andrewski> isisisis: well, there you go: that's your system. :)
<andrewski> isisisis: right?
<goatmale> isisis
<ziggin> I didnt have a problem with Breezy
<andrewski> !enter > goatmale
<andrewski> isisisis: try 'df -h' in a terminal and post the line about hdb1 here.
<Rugxulo> wow, this channel is much more active than #flatassembler   :-P
<andrewski> tritium: this is a busy place!  i've rarely given it my full attention.  whew!
<andrewski> Rugxulo: 'tis!
<varun> so busy that my questions often get lost in the mess :-)
<isisisis> /dev/hdb1              55G  2.5G   50G   5% /
<tritium> andrewski: no kidding!
<isisisis> on that drive i have 160 gigs
<isisisis> for some reason hd1 and hdb looks like the same size
<andrewski> isisisis: a moment... brb
<goatmale> isisisis: open a terminal cd to /etc then type sudo gedtit pmount.allow
<goatmale> add /dev/hdb1
<haary> ziggin: what exactly does not work?
<goatmale> to the bottom
<goatmale> restart
<goatmale> and you should be good
<ziggin> I am trying to install Drake as a VMware image
<Flav> how can i kill a process stuck in sTopped state (sigkill isn't working)?
<carthik> Does anyone know of any good hosting providers that provide Ubuntu on the VPS?
<Broadcast> Hey, how do i edit fstab
<Broadcast> it's read only
<haary> ziggin: yes, but what is the error?
<wastrel> Flav:  kill -9
<n3rdism> broadcast: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ziggin> haary: it wont install, it goes to LiveCD
<Flav> wastrel: sigkill isn't working
<goatmale> what was the format command again?
<wastrel> Flav:  reboot then, it's a zombie
<ziggin> is there a certain boot string Im supposed to use?
<lefthanded> is ubuntu the best distro and why
<andrewski> Flav: which app?
<n3rdism> mkfs
<n3rdism> goatmale ^
<ziggin> or I am I supposed to use server vs desktop??
<goatmale> thank you.
<Flav> wastrel: not a zombie, it's sTopped (i had a debugger attached, and the debugger died)
<Flav> andrewski: apache2 in this case
<varun> lefthanded: for a first timer, I'd say it is
<haary> ziggin: yeah, but you can install it from the live CD, just click on "install"
<yaaar> word
<ziggin> haary: I did that
<ziggin> it just goes live
<Flav> andrewski: i had a debugger attached to one of the child processes, the debugger died, and now i can't kill the stuck-in-stopped-state child procss
<ziggin> and Im using the .iso
<andrewski> Flav: yeah, reboot; i dunno about that specifically.
<haary> ziggin: and, what happens after you click on install?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i completely uninstall and reinstall alsa?
<ToHellWithGA> it's fighting me big time
<zazeem> i need help, how do i use a .x86 file? my game has pbweb.x86 and i dont know howto open it to update punkbuster :*(
<Tommy2k4> omg wtf
<billybennett> Okay I'm an idiot.. I'm encoding videos.. but its saying I dont have enough space.. but all the movies I transfered to this computer are only taking up 12gb... but I ran df and it says 96% in use  HELP :)
<ziggin> it boots live, as if I went the route of not changing anything on the hard drive
<yaaar> anybody recall the gconf key to make the nautilus spatial file manager not leave windows lying all over the place? i don't want to go back to the 'browser' mode, but i do want it to destroy the parent window when you open a folder, rather than leaving it there
<Zambezi> n3rdism, I try to remeber it. I can be nice if I can play some games. Not the latest, but Ship simulator is one example.
<Tommy2k4> my kubuntu is in like zoom mode or something
<varun> ToHellWithGA, man apt-get
<yaaar> i know i did it before on a different machine....and i thought i just changed some gconf key.....but i can't find one that looks likely
<ToHellWithGA> varun: i don't know which alsa package i need to reinstall
<zazeem> i need help, how do i use a .x86 file? my game has pbweb.x86 and i dont know howto open it to update punkbuster :*(
<wastrel> Flav:  maybe continue it then kill?
<haary> ziggin: after you click on install it boots?
<isisisis> sudo: gedtit: command not found
<isisisis> blackice@blackice-desktop:/etc$
<isisisis> hmm
<varun> ToHellWithGA, hmmm try synaptic, search for alsa
<ziggin> haary: yes
<andrewski> isisisis: gedit
<colk> zazeem, chomod +x it
<colk> then run it
<colk> chmod +x rather
<n3rdism> zambezi: the 6800 is what you want then, but then again i still can play oblivion pretty well ^^. and its a cheap card- i think its down to 120 or lower now
<isisisis> it open gedit
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed again so when i rebooted and turned monitor off before it booted up cos i was gonna go to bed
<Tommy2k4> and now i turn monitor on and its in zoom mode or something
<Tommy2k4> zoomed in very far and if i move mouse to the edge of the screen it scrolls around
<shriphani> hmm everything seems fine and faster in xfce
<brasko> developers developers developers developers
<Flav> wastrel: good idea, but kill -CONT, while it seemed to work (no output), the process is still stopped (and sigkill still doesn't work)
<n3rdism> say.. i wouldnt have to restart after formating would i? i cant seem to enable hdb1 that i just formatted to ext3 and when i do admin > disks, it sitll thinks its a ntfs
<brasko> thanks for the help
<andrewski> shriphani: cool.
<goatmale> isisisis now type the hard drive taht you want to accesse
<varun> Tom39Away, ctrl,alt,+
<Flav> wastrel: admittedly, i'm a little surprised CONT *didn't* work now that you mention it
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out whats taking so much space on my Ubuntu installation?  I have no idea the movies I just transcoded are only taking 12gb
<andrewski> goatmale: you do know that isisisis already has it mounted, right?
<varun> Tommy2k4, ctrl,alt,+
<Zambezi> n3rdism, It depends on how much memory. I think I'll take 256 MB. Probably PCI-e, cause I'll buy AMD or Intel Core 2 Duo.
<varun> Tom39Away, my bad
<Tommy2k4> nothing happens
<isisisis> andrew i am confused
<haary> ziggin: i can't imagine that. perhaps you should try the install CD
<goatmale> I don;t think so
<Broadcast> ok, need serious help here
<Broadcast> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18567
<Zambezi> n3rdism, Btw. 120 dollars or pound?
<isisisis> the second drive is like 160 gigs
<Broadcast> plase
<goatmale> I had the same error
<varun> Tommy2k4, ctrl,alt,-?
<Broadcast> please*
<n3rdism> zambezi: go with amd man. and 6800 is pci-e
<ziggin> haary: I did that first
<Tommy2k4> nothing
<steve_ballmer> WHO SAID SIT DOWN?!
<n3rdism> zambei: USD
<haary> ziggin:  http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<andrewski> goatmale: "that it's *already mounted* as /"?
<ziggin> ok so use server?
<ziggin> I'll try that
<andrewski> isisisis: i'm on the phone, but kinda here. :-P
<ziggin> thanks
<Tommy2k4> ill try ctrl alt backspace
<ziggin> even though it keeps talking about SCSI
<isisisis> andrew can u try and helpo me when your are done
<n3rdism> zambezi: prices on the Athlon 64 are going to drop tremendously at the end of this month. youll see the 4400 down to around 200 dollars
<haary> ziggin, yes, is#Ts the same system, but without desktop environment
<goatmale> isisisis what is your error?
<andrewski> O_o
<n3rdism> zambezi: if you wanna go dual core then obviously you would go for an x2 or intel's core duo thing. but amd is definetly the way to go no matter what
<haary> you can install it afterward with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<nathanj> anyone know where theres tutorial on install ubuntu on real low spec system? 366 64mb ram :d
<isisisis> blackice@blackice-desktop:/etc$  sudo gedtit pmount.allow
<isisisis> sudo: gedtit: command not found
<Broadcast> sorry about that
<Broadcast> so?
<varun> Broadcast, why is that a problem?
<andrewski> isisisis: no, the original error from nautilus.
<goatmale> try gedit
<Broadcast> did anyone check it?
<Broadcast> what is that?
<Zambezi> n3rdism, And Ubuntu Edgy. It will be released before I buy it. It probably cost me 1000 dollars so It will be excpensive.
<ziggin> ok
<varun> Broadcast, I think it means that you can't unmount /(root) and /dev (all your devices)
<isisisis> how do i get to nautilties
<varun> Broadcast, O
<n3rdism> zambezi: just newegg it up :)
<varun> Broadcast, I'm not sure what /dev/hda5 is on your system......it might be swap
<zazeem> colk: after i chmod it what then?
<andrewski> that's your computer, from your places menu, etc.
<andrewski> isisisis: ^
<Broadcast> no, it's ntfs
<Zambezi> n3rdism, A friend hates AMD. He only got problem with his computer. So he gave me second thoughts about AMD.
<goatmale> try cd /etc and then try sudo gedit pmount.allow
<varun> Zambezi: AMD is solid. Maybe he had problems in the K5/K6 days
<n3rdism> zambezi: AMD makes the best chips out there
<isisisis> it open gedit
<shriphani> will all ubuntu modules work on a 64 bit system ?
<isisisis> # /etc/pmount.allow
<isisisis> # pmount will allow users to additionally mount all devices that are
<isisisis> # listed here.
<varun> Broadcast: hmmm....I don't know why it wouldn't mount ntfs......do you have ntfs support in your kernel?
<andrewski> isisisis: can you repaste your error when you double-click on the drive?
<Broadcast> how do i know?
<nooby_god> Can some one please have a nice ubuntu install on a 4GB HD?
<nooby_god> Can some one have a nice ubuntu install on a 4GB HD?
<farous> Zambezi: AMD is great for desktop for laptop go with centrino
<zazeem> colk: after i chmod it what then?
<andrewski> isisisis: so goatmale can see it.
<andrewski> nooby_god: yeah, sure, i'll take two, thanks.
<Flav> wastrel: crap - turns out it was stopped in a syscall (was reading data from a socket) - once i killed off the socket on the client machine, it returned back to user space and died fine.
<Zambezi> n3rdism, I also get 1024 MB DDR2. And a motherboard with support for 4 GB. So I can by a pair in the future. Then I won't have problem. :-)
<Tommy2k4> nooby_god, mine is on like a 4.7gb partition
<isisisis> error: could not execute pmount
<n3rdism> zambezi: if yer getting DDR2 go with amd's AM2 :D
<nooby_god> Tommy2k4 what do you have on it?
<wastrel> yay
<goatmale> what is the second line isisiis?
<andrewski> isisisis: O_o  that wasn't the error you pasted for me a while ago.
<wastrel> flav you should write a little essay
<varun> Broadcast: do you know how to recompile your kernel?
<wastrel> that would be a good story for some linux mag.  a short piece :] 
<isisisis> error: device /dev/hdb1 is already mounted to /
<isisisis> error: could not execute pmount
<Broadcast> no 8)
<Zambezi> varun, He had problems with the Semptron but he overclocked it like hell. So it's probably that.
<andrewski> goatmale: ^^ seems to be mounted already.
<goatmale> nope
<isisisis> for some reason this drive is my second drive and it 160 gigs not 60 like my first one on hda1
<goatmale> I had the same problem
<nooby_god> Tommy2k4 what do you have on it?
<goatmale> isisisis
<Tommy2k4> nooby_god, 300mb of music and 240mb free space
<n3rdism> farous: idk man the turion 64 look pretty sexy
<varun> Broadcast: let me try and pull up a linux for you
<Tommy2k4> plus whatever apps i have installed
<Terminus> anybody know what gcc version is used to compile the kernel?
<goatmale> type /dev/hdb1 in the gedit window
<goatmale> and save it
<andrewski> isisisis: can you paste the output to 'mount -a' and 'df' to pastebin.ca?
<varun> n3rdism: running one right now :-)
<farous> n3rdism: i totally agree
<Broadcast> sure
<goatmale> do mine first isisisis
<Broadcast> what do you mean?
<varun> n3rdism: and the Turion X2s are gonna be even sweeter
<Zambezi> n3rdism, I think I have to talk to you again before I buy the stuffs.
<isisisis> ok where should i save it too
<n3rdism> zambezi: no prob man
<goatmale> save it to /etc
<isisisis> and should i delete what is here
<n3rdism> varun: i cant wait o.o;;
<goatmale> no isisisis
<goatmale> it should work after you reboot
<n3rdism> hm i think im gonna restart
<ToHellWithGA> how can i manually set the card for "multimedia systems selector"?  i know i want alsa but i alsa want it to go to the right card :/
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: how many do you have?
<tach00> hey, can someone tell me how to install dreamweaver on dapper, everytime i try it says "installer interrupted before complete"
<isisisis> so i put /dev/hdb1 after it says listen here and save it
<n3rdism> i cant seem to enable my /dev/hdb1 but i think it has something to do with my fstab saying its ntfs still
<n3rdism> a restart should fix this right?
<varun> Broadcast: type modprobe ntfs at the command line
<Rugxulo> why so many people banned?
<andrewski> n3rdism: maybe... is it ntfs?
<goatmale> yes isisisis
<andrewski> n3rdism: we probably won't have to reboot, actually.
<Broadcast> nothing happened..
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> LINUX ROCKS MY SOCKS!
<n3rdism> andrewski: i just formatted it to ext3
<farous> n3rdism: you can unmount it then mount it gain
<Zambezi> n3rdism, 400 dollars for AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2.6GHz Socket AM2 1MB. But I think the prices isn't changed in Sweden yet.
<andrewski> n3rdism: ah, ok.  yeah, change fstab, and then ... yeah, what farous just said. :)
<isisisis> save oir save as
<varun> Broadcast: no output?
<Broadcast> nope
<goatmale> just save
<n3rdism> andrewski, farous: kk already changed fstab ^^
<zazeem> #maverick.et please idle need support
<n3rdism> zambezi: if you got a 5000 x2 i would bow to you lol
<Flav> wastrel: wrote up a quick blog post, so maybe it'll hit in google if someone else has a similar problem :)
<isisisis> ok done so now i n eed to reboot
<goatmale> yes and come back
<isisisis> ok brb
<isisisis> dude
<sharms> zazeem: how about no.
<farous> n3rdism: changing fstab do not automatically umount the devices
<n3rdism> farous: yup
<n3rdism> i know lol
<farous> ok
<n3rdism> my fstab is changed
<zazeem> ?
<farous> just checking
<tach00> hey, can someone tell me how to install dreamweaver on dapper, everytime i try it says "installer interrupted before complete"
<andrewski> n3rdism: umount then mount?
<evtorb> I have ubuntu drapper. I set up a printer but I can't print from console. How do I set it up?
<zazeem> woops that was to quakener not this
<n3rdism> erm
<andrewski> !patience > tach00
<zazeem> how do i not spam u guys
<n3rdism> ok.. unmount is saying its not mounted
<Zambezi> n3rdism, I think that's a good processor.
<sharms> zazeem: quit this channel.
<andrewski> n3rdism: cool, then mount it. ;)
<n3rdism> mount says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1
<andrewski> n3rdism: what's in fstab now?
<goatmale> I got the same error ans nerdism
<andrewski> goatmale: wow, you get every error, eh?
<goatmale> yup
<goatmale> only with this HD
<raskolnikov> i restarted my computer and now it gives me an error when i try to log in
<raskolnikov> can someone help?
<andrewski> raskolnikov: only if you post the error. :)
<blackice> i am back
<blackice> i restarted
<k0rq> i too require assistance
<goatmale> blackice are you isisisis?
<Dark_Knight_209> whats the difference between a 64 bit and a 32 bit processor?
<blackice> tes
<blackice> yes
<n3rdism> andrewski: its trying to boot it as ntfs still..
<goatmale> does it work now?
<andrewski> blackice: how'd it go?
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: the amount of memory you can access
<raskolnikov> iit gives me (~/.xsession-errors file) andrewski
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: in some cases performance
<shriphani> guys is crossover office free ?
<Zambezi> n3rdism, It's changed. 915 dollar in another store.
<andrewski> shriphani: no
<ToHellWithGA> i need to pick a sound card and the "sound preferences" thing does not work.  how can i do that?
<blackice> i didnt fully reboot thought
<Dark_Knight_209> would it be something worth looking into for someone whos not a gamer?
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: do you need to have both able to work?
<n3rdism> andrewski: /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ext3    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<n3rdism> look normal?
<farous> Zambezi: by the way prepare your self for bumpy ride till 64 bit has better support on linux which should be soon though
<goatmale> me too tohellwithGA
<raskolnikov> and when i click details it says /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default:
<shriphani> hmm so i think keygens are available ?
<farous> n3rdism: did you try sudo mount -a
<andrewski> goatmale: hypochondriac?
<raskolnikov> /etc/gdm/Xsession: beginning session setup
<andrewski> n3rdism: hrm... seems ok, but maybe the flags are no good?
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: I don't think you get 32 bit procs anymore......all AMD's chips are 64 bit............and I think all Intel's new ones are, too
<raskolnikov> mkdtemp: private socket dir: persmission denied
<goatmale> haha nope. I have a really crazy computer
<raskolnikov> do you know how to fix it andrewski ?
<ToHellWithGA> andrewski: i'd like both to work, but i could deal with just one.  unfortunately that one is not my default and disabling the other in BIOS makes the PC unbootable
<n3rdism> farous: same issue
<andrewski> raskolnikov: not offhand.
<raskolnikov> what does it mean?
<andrewski> raskolnikov: don't know... offhand.
<theBishop> is there any programs that will rip DVDs to the PSP mpeg4 AVC format?
<farous> n3rdism: I think it did not umount probably perhaps as you said you need a reboot
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: getting a 64 bit proc future proofs you, too
<k0rq> help: Xorg is ignoring the XkbLayout option, instead it uses the console keymap
<andrewski> theBishop: thoggen may help you.
<goatmale> andrewski can I PM you?
<n3rdism> farous: i will try that. brb
<Dark_Knight_209> i looking into getting a laptop, anyone have any expperience with 64 bit on a laptop?
<andrewski> goatmale: ok
<theBishop> andrewski, thoggen doesn't seem to have a PSP profile
<Zambezi> farous, That's why I wait a little bit. At least after Edgy is released.
<andrewski> theBishop: ok, that's all i know.
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: running one right now
<theBishop> andrewski, thanks anyway man
<raskolnikov> and i cant log into anything , kde, gnome, enlightenment nothing
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: I'd say get a Turion X2 based laptop if you have the money
<k0rq> Xorg is ignoring the XkbLayout option, instead it uses the console keymap?
<Dark_Knight_209> i'll spend around 2,000 2,500
<farous> Zambezi: hopefully by then though i think it might take little longer
<k0rq> anyone?
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know why Ubuntu likes to randomly mount then attempt to write to NTFS partitions?
<Zambezi> farous, Do you have any idea how long it can take?
<Flav> wastrel: likely a dumb question, but are symbols (in a separate package, i'd guess) available for most bits?  I'm running into a problem with the recent php4 security update to hoary and i'm trying to get debugging symbols, ideally for those bits - Reading symbols from /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<morgan> what the risk?
<farous> Zambezi: am just guessing
<andrewski> k0rq: what's set in xorg.conf?  can you paste that line?
<Corporal_Dirge> Ubuntu has borked 3 NTFS partitions.
<isisisis> nope it didnt work
<goatmale> :(
<goatmale> try mounting it and unmounting it
<k0rq> Option "XkbLayout" "ee" i think
<n3rdism> farous: err nope >.<
<wenko2> k0rq: nick=callsign?
<andrewski> k0rq: what's ee?  i'm not sure. :-/
<wastrel> Flav:  i'm not a developer - dunno :] 
<farous> n3rdism: still having probl
<isisisis> maybe i should try it in root prompt
<k0rq> the console keymap is colemak from colemak.com
<FliesLikeALap> where does proftpd save its logs by default?
<goatmale> some one help me with this error::    mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1
<k0rq> ee for estonian
<n3rdism> farous: yah, im going to see what i can do w/ fstab
<andrewski> k0rq: ok.  running gnome?
<k0rq> but it completely ignores it
<k0rq> no
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: hp has some badass Turion X2 based laptops......I would go for those
<andrewski> k0rq: what's it use?  qwerty?
<Corporal_Dirge> I need somw help mounting a HDD.
<Dark_Knight_209> hp seems like my best bet
<Flav> anyone know where Ubuntu security advisories are posted? (similar to the ones for Debian listed on security.debian.org)
<goatmale> I can try to help corporal dirge
<farous> n3rdism: i do not think the prob is with fstab, if the error is wrong file sys then it is prob wrong file sys
<andrewski> Flav: search google for "ubuntu security notice"
<k0rq> x uses the console keymap..
<farous> good luck though
<Corporal_Dirge> goatmale, Have any experience troubleshooting  it?
<kinabalu> whats the command with apt-get to list packages avaialble?
<andrewski> n3rdism: can you comment the line out of fstab?
<Flav> andrewski: ah, seems to be http://www.ubuntu.com/usn - thanks!
<goatmale> not really but I can try, just post it in channel
<andrewski> Flav: np, had to look it up earlier. :)
<Dark_Knight_209> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<Dark_Knight_209> ubuntu security &_&
<n3rdism> hahahah i got it
<andrewski> n3rdism: ?
<isisisis> before i right mouse click and i can mount the drive to my desktop
<n3rdism> yah it was the fstab
<Corporal_Dirge> I have a HDD with a 3GB partition that I can't mount.
<n3rdism> i still had the flags from the ntfs on there
<morgan> what is the command to upgrade ubuntu 5 to upgrade to 6?
<Libra102> hello..
<tritium> !upgrade
<andrewski> n3rdism: told ya so :-P
<goatmale> what is the error dirge?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<k0rq> andrewski: when i change the console keymap with install-keymap the xorg keymap changes too
<Libra102> how can mp3 to dcf ?
<n3rdism> so i just copied what the root flags were and it fixed it
<n3rdism> andrewski: yar :D
<morgan> thanks
<n3rdism> andrewski and farous: thanks doods ^^
<Corporal_Dirge> no error.
<Broadcast> whats that.
<Broadcast> ./configure --enable-fuse-module && make && sudo make install
<k0rq> andrewski: im running edgy btw
<andrewski> n3rdism: cheers
<Corporal_Dirge> Just doesn't mount.
<n3rdism> k0rq: how are you liking it?
<shriphani> guys does ubuntu plan to ship the upgrade cds at the next release ?
<Libra102> I have mobile ... how can  I mp3 to dcf ?
<farous> n3rdism: great :)
<k0rq> liking edgy?
<n3rdism> yah
<andrewski> k0rq: that's beyond me; it's unstable and you're using an unofficial keymap.  sorry, good luck.
<goatmale> did you try sudo mount and then the harddrive?
<k0rq> well it's a bit unstable for my tastes
<linux_user400354> something is wrong with archive manager in ubuntu. it seems to have many bugs.
<isisisis> ok i can open my hdb1 in media
<n3rdism> duh lolol
<Corporal_Dirge> goatmale, Yes.
<goatmale> n3rdish was your mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<varun> shriphani: apt-get upgradte
<Dark_Knight_209> anyone know of a gui answer to open ace files?
<andrewski> shriphani: yup
<k0rq> andrewski: even if use the official keymaps the problem persists
<n3rdism> goatmale: yup
<goatmale> dirge try pmount
<ighost> is there a method in rails that pluralizes a word based on a parameter?
<goatmale> how did you fix it?
<isisisis> media idedesk is my second hd
<shriphani> varun but i run a crap 4 kbps connection
<shriphani> 64 ^
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: what error did you get when mounting?
<shriphani> and the upgrade is 500+ Mb
<isisisis> but i would like it in my computer
<Dark_Knight_209> 64?
<n3rdism> goatmale: mocking the flags from the root ext3 (same filetype as the partition i just formatted)
<Dark_Knight_209> wow
<varun> shriphani: damn.....sorry........
<andrewski> shriphani: i got mine a few weeks back.
<Dark_Knight_209> i forget what it's lke to be on a slow connection...
<Dark_Knight_209> cable ^_^
<shriphani> the alternate cd for upgrading andrewski ?
<goatmale> how do I do that...? n3rd?
<andrewski> shriphani: a dapper cd.  you can use it for upgrading, yes.
<n3rdism> goatmale: pastebin your fstab
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: I used to live in India, on dial-up........7 KBps and I'm cream myself
<evtorb> I have ubuntu drapper. I set up a printer but I can't print from console. How do I set it up? Please Tell me?
<goatmale> how do I do that?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: still there?
<varun> s/I'm/I'd
<k0rq> does Xorg have a irc channel
<n3rdism> !pastebine
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<n3rdism> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dark_Knight_209> hey, anyone ever get a free cd from ubuntu?
<shriphani> oh so i plainly do a sudo apt cdrom add and then apt-get dist-upgrade -y ?
<Corporal_Dirge> I'm here, trying several diffrent options
<andrewski> Dark_Knight_209: yes
<n3rdism> lol
<Dark_Knight_209> how long does it take?
<nomasteryoda> Dark_Knight_209, yes
<andrewski> Dark_Knight_209: a few weeks
<shriphani> Dark_Knight_209, mine came by mail
<nomasteryoda> many... weeks
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: my buddy got 12 and handed them out to all of us
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, Typing wit  arm in a sling is slow.
<goatmale> pastebin what n3rd?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: ok
<shriphani> it comes sloowly though
<n3rdism> goatmale: /etc/fstab
<Dark_Knight_209> i wish i had friends interested in linux in this town
<isisisis> there is only my second hard drive in my computter not the first one
<isisisis> the second hd is in media ide desk
<varun> shriphani: I'd use synaptic
<andrewski> n3rdism: by the way, you can try "!pastebin > n3rdism" so the whole channel doesn't see it; it gets PMed to the person.
<shriphani> Dark_Knight_209, 90 % of indians here still think linux is a programming language
<Dark_Knight_209> it seems there are either morons, or avid windows users
<andrewski> tritium showed me that. ^_^
<tritium> :)
<n3rdism> andrewsky: yah i guess, some people dont check their pm's tho lol
<varun> shriphani: 90% of Indian's haven't even heard of Linux :-)
<Dark_Knight_209> shriphani, don't laugh but i thought it was a program for windows :-p
<shriphani> when i told them what ubuntu was i got a question whether a comp. can run anything that isnt microsoft
<andrewski> n3rdism: then we slap them with a trout.  i have an extra; lemme know if you need it.
<isisisis> can someone help me
<goatmale> I think i did it right
<goatmale> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18568
<n3rdism> lol
<andrewski> isisisis: ask
<shriphani> and the linux desktop managers are much better than the windblows brag
<mooey> heh wow
<varun> isisisis: unless you want the path to world peace, I'm sure someone can ;-)
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, Ok, I thing it doesn't know the type. But I formatted vfat again and tried mounting and it still doesn't accept.
<Dark_Knight_209> i asked someone what it was in a yahoo chat room.
<gino> alguien de lima peru
<isisisis> my first hd is in /mnt and my second hd is in media/ide-disk
<Dark_Knight_209> oh how have times changed
<`DaGuy> Linux,  when I got my cd somebody ask if it was a religion
<goatmale> n3rd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18568
<n3rdism> i got it
<nathanj> does anyone know where a howto is on to install fluxbox from a server install?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: i need the error message to help you.
<lefthanded> it is a religion :P
<varun> nathan: apt-get install fluxbox ?
<mooey> i just ran the ubuntu dapper installer for the first time - combining the installer & live cd is genious. i can browse the net whilst waiting for it to copy files! :)
<isisisis> i can access the second drive but i want to be able to click on it from my computer
<n3rdism> goatmale: yah dood, you only have one partition well 2 including swap
<Dark_Knight_209> apt-get then boom flux ^_^
<andrewski> mooey: it's amazing.  better and easier than windows xp, i'd say.
<`DaGuy> not where I live ... reading is still up for grabs
<Corporal_Dirge> `DaGuy, That's DiaLinux, By Torvalis Hubbard
<goatmale> n3rd what does that mean?
<shriphani> and i am 15 now and thanks to a couple of linux zealots a home i grew up with linux
<Corporal_Dirge> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Corporal_Dirge>        missing codepage or other error
<Corporal_Dirge>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Corporal_Dirge>        dmesg | tail  or so
<mooey> andrewski: certainly is. i've played with suse the last few days and the ubuntu installer shits all over it :)
<`DaGuy> Thanx
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: a lot of people I know don't even know what an OS is......I have to say "It's like Windows, but written by someone else"
<varun> shriphani: which city?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: what did you type?
<goatmale> n3rd how can I fix the error?
<shriphani> varun, hyderabad
<n3rdism> goatmale: swap is what your system uses as cache basically - so you wanna leave that one alone. and your other partition is the one your system is on and is being used right now
<andrewski> mooey: interesting; i've heard good things about suse install.
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> SUSE HAS SOOO MANY CD'S THOUGH
<Dark_Knight_209> i say, it's like windows only for people who enjoy using their system with out crashes!
<varun> shriphani: yea the FOSS scene is pretty active there.....I used to be on the FSF mailing lists
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> i like ubuntu cus its one cd..
<andrewski> iXiPHoCiSiXi: yeah
<Dark_Knight_209> 4+ months running and no reboots ^_^
<n3rdism> goatmale: so what exactly were you trying to do?
<shriphani> :)
<raskolnikov> i'm having trouble logging into gnome
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: XP hasn't crash on me in 4 years :-)
<mooey> andrewski, it works. but it dosen't let me browse the net while files copy over :)
<raskolnikov> can anyone help
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> I LOVE FEDORA, DONT GET ME WRONG..but im still learning linux
<andrewski> mooey: lol
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> so i do alot of reinstalling
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, I've tried sudo mount /dev/sda1; sudo mount -t <diffrent types> /dev/sda1; etc etc
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> one cd=god.
<n3rdism> caps lock o.o
<Madpilot> iXiPHoCiSiXi, ease up on the ALL CAPS, please...
<shriphani> and i was intoduced to windblows at school
<Dark_Knight_209> i got a blue screen on xp, imaxed my memory to it's limits
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> i cant get this wholee XGL thing to work..
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, Also sudo mount -a
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> so i reinstall ubuntu like 10 times per week lol
<andrewski> iXiPHoCiSiXi: you and a lot of people.
<goatmale> trying to accese another HD that I have that I just formatted, I got an error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> now i just gave up
<linux_user400354> whoever told me ftp users could use symbolic links was wrong
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: what's in fstab for this drive?
<n3rdism> goatmale: which one did you just format?
<Corporal_Dirge> fstab?
<Dark_Knight_209> goatmale, you gotta reboot after a format don't you?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: nevermind.  can you run gparted and see what it says about this partition?
<goatmale> ...opps
<goatmale> maybe that will work.
<andrewski> Dark_Knight_209: don't think so...
<n3rdism> goatmale: which one did you reformat?
<isisisis> thanks for your help
<goatmale> dev/hdb1
<isisisis> guess u guys are bussy
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, Yes, I also tried clicking "enable" in "Disks"
<Dark_Knight_209> well, for me converting a ntfs hd to ext 2 i had to reboot
<andrewski> isisisis: can you tell? :-P
<varun> isisisis: I didn't understand the problem
<andrewski> isisisis: it's always crazy here, i've found.
<n3rdism> goatmale: which filetype?
<varun> isisisis: could you restate it?
<gino> hi
<Dark_Knight_209> high ^_^
<andrewski> Dark_Knight_209: that's the simplest way, but you don't have to.
<goatmale> how do I find that out?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i select a sound card?
<shriphani> hell people here dont know what an ipod is
<zazeem> how do i gain permission to add files into my locked folders?? how do i become root and move files into the folders that say i dont have permissions?
* Dark_Knight_209 hands of little white rools of green stuff
<n3rdism> goatmale: when you formatted the drive; which filetype did you make it?
<Dark_Knight_209> rolls*
<goatmale> I didn't
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, What do you want me to do in gparted?
<varun> zazeem: sudo ?
<goatmale> I just said sudo mkfst or whatever the command was
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: tell me what it lists as the properties of the sda1.
<isisisis> when i click on my computer u know h ow i cant mount my drive will in / filesystem media it says ide disk and i can access my second drive
<varun> isisisis: ok
<ToHellWithGA> somebody offered to help me disable a sound card while i was mousing around and i accidentally closed irssi
<ToHellWithGA> was that you, andrew?
<zazeem> varun: sudo what though? i cant just go into my filesystem and add files by drag and drop?
<zazeem> varun: sudo what though? is there a cmd?
<isisisis> but i would like to do it so when i click on my computer  and click on the drive it will open
<Corporal_Dirge> /dev/sda1 3GB fat32 not mounted
<varun> Zambezi: I don't think you can do it in a GUI, you might have to do it from the command line
<goatmale> n3rd still there?
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: i was thinking BIOS... did i say anything else?
<n3rdism> goatmale: i suggest you use gparted
<varun> zazeem:  I don't think you can do it in a GUI, you might have to do it from the command line
<varun> Zambezi: damn, my bad
<goatmale> what's that?
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, /dev/sda1 3GB fat32 not mounted
<n3rdism> goatmale: its a moree userfriendly formating tool
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: ok, hold on
<goatmale> do I need to apt-get it?
<ToHellWithGA> andrewski: if i disable the onboard sound in BIOS the computer won't get past POST.  isn't that weird?
<n3rdism> goatmale: just sudo apt-get install gparted
<shriphani> n3rdism, i have troubles telling gparted to resize or create stuff from my primary drive
<n3rdism> goatmale: then gparted and it will open it up for you
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: yes, sounds fishy to me.  integrated card on the motherboard?
<zazeem> varun: how do i do it in cmd line?
<shriphani> or primary partition
<nathanj> does anyone know how to get x up and running on a server install?
<varun> zazeem: sudo cp source destination ?
<ToHellWithGA> andrewski: the integrated card is junk but i have a nice M-Audio card
<n3rdism> shriphani: you probably shouldnt be messing around with your system partition then
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: which have you tried to disable?
<shriphani> yes
<varun> nathanj: did you look up docs? I don't know much about server installs
<Broadcast> hey
<Broadcast> please
<Broadcast> i need help
<n3rdism> shriphani: get it how you want it and then install
<ToHellWithGA> andrewski: disabling the crummy onboard sound prevents the machine from booting
<varun> Broadcast: still the ntfs problem?
<Broadcast> yeah
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way to disable it from linux rather than in BIOS?
<Broadcast> gives me that error
<isisisis> ok will i am going maybe i will come back and try this again
<Broadcast> ntfs-3g /dev/(your partition like hda1 or sda1) /mnt/(mount point)
<nathanj> varun: im trying to install on cel 366 with 64mb so i installed server (minimal) and now i want x and fluxbox (or small footprint x)
<tritium> Broadcast: please remember about enter/punctuation
<ToHellWithGA> to say "don't start this thing"
<Broadcast> sorry
<isisisis> thanks for helping me
<Broadcast> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<andrewski> ToHellWithGA: strange.  i don't know much about onboard cards.
<Broadcast> i dont know what that means
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: can you post the output of 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1'?
<varun> Broadcast: did you search google?
<Broadcast> yeah
<Broadcast> nothing
<isisisis> bye guys and girls
<goatmale> bye isisiis
<andrewski> bye isisisis
<goatmale> sorry I couldn't help
<shriphani> although i got myself another drive recently , and that one had drivelocks on it, it came from a compaq lappy. but linux sorta let it work
<goatmale> n3rd what do I do now that I got it running?
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<isisisis> i will try t ommarow hopefully someone can help me
<varun> nathanj: if you do apt-get install fluxbox, I think it will download the x stuff as a dependency
<varun> Broadcast: I dunno man........modprobe ntfs didn't give you anything?
<Broadcast> no
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, It doesn't work. It shows the default options error.
<Broadcast> whats  ntfsfix /dev/hdaX
<n3rdism> goatmale: click the drive select dropdown on the top right of the program and select the hdb1
<varun> Broadcast: beats me
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: can you paste the error, please?
<varun> Broadcast: you might have to add ntfs support to your kernel
<n3rdism> goatmale: then set up the partition table for hdb1 and format it for your choice of filetype: i suggest ext3
<Broadcast> how do i do that varun
<Corporal_Dirge> It's long and it's the same error I's get if I typed "sudo mount me"
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: i can't help if you can't paste.
<varun> Broadcast: search google for "recompile kernel ubuntu" or something like that, I'm sure you'll find instructions
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, pasting....
<Corporal_Dirge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<goatmale> wait
<goatmale> hbd1 is already formatted
<varun> Broadcast: lemme know if you have specific questions, the whole thing is really too much to type :-)
<n3rdism> goatmale: what file type??
<goatmale> what does swap mean>
<n3rdism> !swap > goatmale
<nathanj> varun: ill givew it a whirl
<Broadcast> lol
<n3rdism> check pm
<Broadcast> yeah
<n3rdism> or you get the tuna
<andrewski> tuna!
<varun> nathanj: lemme know if that works
<Broadcast> well, what do i need to change in the kernel
<{alejandro}> hey a query
<n3rdism> lolol
<varun> !swap > varun
<{alejandro}> who here is good with mac stuff
<goatmale> !postdump
<ubotu> I know nothing about postdump - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18569
* andrewski grabs popcorn and gets ready for a show.
<varun> damn that's badass
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: thanks Corporal_Dirge
<{alejandro}> I need to know if I can mount the UFS found in Darwin/Mac OS X in Linux
<n3rdism> calling it ufs you would think you would be able to ;)
<n3rdism> !ufs
<ubotu> I know nothing about ufs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<varun> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<n3rdism> lol
<n3rdism> women-linux-howto lmao
<varun> no effing way
<varun> lol
<n3rdism> giggidy giggidy
<{alejandro}> yeah, see, no info
<Terminus> hello. i just restarted my computer and now X won't start. i'm getting an "mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied" error. anybody know why?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: oh man, it's late.  i'm sorry. O_o  we need to tell it where to mount. :)
<goatmale> n3rd here is a screeen shot
<varun> {alejandro}:  http://ufs-linux.sourceforge.net/
<goatmale> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18570
<varun> {alejandro}: it was the first result when I searched google for "linux ufs"
<{alejandro}> varun is that in repos
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /path/where/you/want/it'
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: i'm sorry.
<varun> {alejandro}: did you search in synaptic for "ufs"?
<{alejandro}> yeah but thing is, it mostly pertains to bsd
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, Does 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt work?
<{alejandro}> I am wondering if the Apple-specific one works
<goatmale> n3rd did you get the link?
<{alejandro}> since it is case insensitive etc.
<n3rdism> goatmale: yar
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: no, you'd want /mnt/disc or something.  you may have to 'mkdir /mnt/disc' first
<{alejandro}> it's a ufs that acts like hfs+ which is annoying
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: /mnt is the place for all mounted drives, so that'd be a problem.
<goatmale> what do you make of it?
<{alejandro}> well isn't /mnt kinda deprecated
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: brb
<Corporal_Dirge> k
<{alejandro}> Ubuntu uses /media
<andrewski> {alejandro}: you can mount anything wherever you want. :-P
<{alejandro}> right
<Terminus> i mean i can't login to gnome but X starts fine.
<andrewski> {alejandro}: but you're right...
<{alejandro}> you put your crap in /mnt
<{alejandro}> but CDs and such go in /media
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: maybe you'd prefer to put this in /media/disc instead?
<n3rdism> goatmale: you made an extended partition, you prolly shoulda just kept it primary
<nathanj> varun: fluxbox doesnt have x as a depend
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: up to you, really.
<nathanj> varun: what about installing xfce?
<{alejandro}> if you are manually doing it I suggest /mnt
<goatmale> I didn't mean to
<{alejandro}> and let all the automagic stuff happen in /media
<n3rdism> goatmale: but thats your swap so dont worry about that
<andrewski> {alejandro}: that's my rule too.
<Dark_Knight_209> apt-cache search xorg
<n3rdism> goatmale: you see the /dev/hda (19.14 GB) on the top right?
<Dark_Knight_209> :-p
<nathanj> varun: xubuntu-desktop takes another gb of space
<goatmale> yes
<n3rdism> goatmale: click that and look for /dev/hdb as an option
<jackson> I just updated me nvidia-glx drivers and now my glx is broken! glxinfo returns "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." on a few lines. /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/754398 /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/754426-
<shadeofgrey> your never going to believe this everybody...  my unclke bought me an xbox 360
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here own one as well?
<shriphani> damn nathanj 1 gig ????
<varun> nathanj: are you serious?
<shriphani> the download was 48 Mb
<nathanj> varun: yeah :s
<nathanj> varun: i guess xubuntu-desktop includes a lot of mainstream desktop req
<goatmale> got it n3rd
<shriphani> and i am sure ubuntu reported that 128 MB of diskspace would be used
<andrewski> !nvidia > jackson
<shadeofgrey> 1 gig is nothing -- totally decompressed windows vista beta 2 takes 23 gig of space
<n3rdism> goatmale: kk
<nathanj> varun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<goatmale> now  what
<goatmale> another screen shot
<n3rdism> {alejandro}: check out this thread.. might help you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-198289.html
<snorre> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 6.06 with a full upgrade.  After checking that everything went ok, I shut down the system and removed the CDROM drive.
* shriphani moves to remove gnome
<n3rdism> goatmale: sure
<n3rdism> shriphani: whats wrong with gnome?
<Dark_Knight_209> 23 gigs?
<shriphani> diskspace ??
<snorre> But now it won't start, it stops when trying to mount the root file system.  Any ideas what happened here?
<master5o1> Hi all...
<Dark_Knight_209> what vista will never touch my hands
<{alejandro}> pain
<Dark_Knight_209> http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/6379/untitledin7.png
<Corporal_Dirge> What's the command to delete a directory?
<Corporal_Dirge> rmdir?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: yes
<Dark_Knight_209> my screen, i'm a tad bored..
<n3rdism> {alejandro}: did you get that link?
<{alejandro}> n3rdism, I am actually using an amd64 box. I have an old OSX hard drive I want to salvage
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, I can't seem to mkdir anywhere.
<master5o1> "rm -R" doesn;t that remove dir and contents?
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: use sudo
<n3rdism> dark_knight_209: i love blender XD lol
<master5o1> I have my own website now... (http://master5o1.co.nr)
<andrewski> master5o1: yes, that would.
<Corporal_Dirge> dirge@Dirge:~$ sudo mkdir MobileDrive
<Corporal_Dirge> dirge@Dirge:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/MobileDrive
<Corporal_Dirge> mount: mount point /media/MobileDrive does not exist
<tmccrary> hey, I am using wvdial to connect to my cell phone providers EVDO network. It connects fine and I can ping anything, however as soon as I try to browse the web, the connection dies. Apparently this is a bug in the kernel, does anyone know when this is going to be fixed??? it works in windows!
<snorre> It boots fine in recovery mode though, so I guess it must be something wrong with grub after removing the cdrom drive
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: you're making a dir in your home directory.
<snorre> Anyone?
<tmccrary> ALso, I'm using bluetooth ftw
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: try mkdir /media/MobileDrive
<n3rdism> {alejandro}: dont think ill be of much help sry :(
<Corporal_Dirge> ug, I'm sleepy
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: i hear that.
<{alejandro}> yeah I am probably just gonna have to use another mac to get at it
<{alejandro}> oh well
<varun> {alejandro}:  google a bit, I'm surey you'll find something
<zazeem> how do i move files as root to locked drives
<zazeem> ?
<drgonzo> hello all, I followed this guide using method 2, for my latest own compiled kernel. I have a nvidia fx5200 card. Anyway I don't really play games So i havn't had to really test the card, but I assumed everything was working.. Today I loaded up scorched3d and its running very sluggishly. I then tested some other games and all the 3d games ran really bad, like the driver isn't properly installed.
<goatmale> what's the
<n3rdism> where can i find the system icons - for instance the harddrive one?
<{alejandro}> varun I have been
<goatmale> postdump
<varun> zazeem: what is a locked drive?
<drgonzo> this guide being http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<{alejandro}> it's one of those "obscure" problems
<n3rdism> !postdump > goatmale
<ubotu> I know nothing about postdump  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<drgonzo> I'm using the driver, I'
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, Ok, how can I mount it to where I have write privilege?
<zazeem> i dont know
<n3rdism> !icon
<varun> {alejandro}: damn......didn't think it would be that obscure
<ubotu> I know nothing about icon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zazeem> i dont have permission to write to them
<zazeem> or edit them
<zazeem> they have a lock on them
<drgonzo> I'm sure of that, I have my resolution running rather high. It's just not utilising the card properly ....
<varun> zazeem: how do you know?
<hippie23> does anybody know how to disable shift+backspace, its soooooo annoying, I have a bad habbit of typing caps, then go to correct a spelling error, and forget to take my finger off shift and hit backspace, restart the x server.. im so sick of that
<zazeem> i can see it on the icon
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: you want to mount it with sudo to that directory.  you will get permissions once you have success.
<zazeem> ive tried moving files in i cant
<Dark_Knight_209> drgonzo, it's not the greatest card on earth but it's okay if you got a killer cpu. at least with my exerience
<zazeem> says i lack permissions
<zazeem> how do i as root?
<goatmale> whats the... site to post screen shots
<{alejandro}> yeah parted don't dig ufs so probably no shot
<{alejandro}> gr
<{alejandro}> r
<varun> zazeem: you probably need root priveleges and I don't think you can do that in X
<Dark_Knight_209> what method did you use to install the driver?
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, I can see it, but can't write from the gui.
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: i'm not sure what you mean?
<zazeem> how do i do it then
<zazeem> ?
<shriphani> drivelocks on a drive ?
<n3rdism> goatmale: pastebin?
<varun> zazeem: command line
<goatmale> yah
<goatmale> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<whyameye> hippie23: I know the basic procedure, but I'd need a minute to gather the details. You want to use xmodmap.
<drgonzo> Sorry I'm using method 3
<shriphani> zazeem i personally think linux wouldnt worry about drivellks
<zazeem> is there a wiki on this
<shriphani> so i guess it has to be the command line
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, I can't use nautilus to write to it.
<hippie23> ok
<zazeem> well i need to put some files in a game i installed but i cant i dfont have permission
<tmccrary> I want to punch linux right in the ovaries
<hippie23> I just want it disabled, it drives me nutty
<sharms> n3rdism, goatmale: it is also directly in our topic. (pastebin)
<varun> zazeem: sudo cp <files you want to copy> <destination you want to copy them to>
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: right.  you need to set permissions.
<Dark_Knight_209> metohd 3?
<zazeem> thnx
<varun> tmccrary: you are assuming linux is a woman :-)
<tmccrary> ;)
<shriphani> zazeem, doin it from linux into a fat partition ?
<varun> tmccrary: wassup?
<whyameye> hippie23: install xkeycaps and redefine the key there. If that works, you can use xmodmap to automate this on login.
<tmccrary> I am using wvdial to connect to my cell phone providers EVDO network. It connects fine and I can ping anything, however as soon as I try to browse the web, the connection dies.
<Dark_Knight_209> I mean, how you install it :-p i used the automatrix script
<hippie23> ok
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: sudo chmod +w /media/Drive
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, Am I goig to have to do this everytme I plug the drive in?
<zazeem> no
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: no
<hippie23> just apt-get install xkeycaps?
<varun> tmccrary: I'm out.....lol
<tmccrary> I get a little bit of the page I'm trying to load (like at slashdot I might get the top part of the page and the story)
<zazeem> into my folder in home, a hiddn folder
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: when you get success, you can add the successful mounting to /etc/fstab
<tmccrary> and I'm going though bluetooth
<zazeem> do you know how i can get root permissions?
<goatmale> n3rd you still here?
<varun> zazeem: sudo passwd root
<andrewski> !sudo > zazeem
<tmccrary> from what I read, its an issue in the kernel not handling usb serial connections properly
<varun> zazeem: you can set a root password
<whyameye> hippie23: sudo apt-get install...yes. After it is installed, just type "xkeycaps" and it is a gui to see how the keys are mapped and will allow you to remap them with a right-click.
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, How do I add it?
<Dark_Knight_209> sudo su
<hippie23> ok
<Dark_Knight_209> then launch your file manager ^_^
<hippie23> ill try that
<hippie23> thanks
<whyameye> hippie23: the 2nd mapping of the key is what the key does when the shift key is held down.
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: i just pasted the command to add permissions.
<varun> Dark_Knight_209: ahh.....you mean nautilus& from the shell.......damn.......didn't think of that
<goatmale> n3rdism: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18571
<Corporal_Dirge> Dark_Knight_209, "gksudo nautilus" work too I think.
<varun> zazeem: do what Dark_Knight_209 said
<Dark_Knight_209> i'm so used to sudo su
<andrewski> Dark_Knight_209, hippie23: use sudo -i
<Dark_Knight_209> ever five minutes
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, I mean add to fstab
<varun> !gksudo > varun
<kfogel> Trying to build bleeding edge Emacs from source, but apparently no X Windows development libraries are installed (this is Ubuntu 6.06).  What apt-get install foo should I do?  It's very hard to guess the correct package names :).
<shriphani> i use just sudo followed by reqd. command
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: oh, right. :)
<Dark_Knight_209> -i , be quite!
<sharms> shriphani: thats the right way.
<DShepherd> is there a desktop file for the bookmarks you make it nautilus?
* Dark_Knight_209 hits his head on his desk
<goatmale> n3rd did you get the link
<Dark_Knight_209> i just woke up a little while ago
<sharms> Dark_Knight_209: I am sure you are aware, but sudo -i defeats the whole purpose.
<varun> zazeem: actually use gksudo
<shriphani> kfogel, emacs from source could give you a whole new concept of problems
<varun> !gksudo > zazeem
<andrewski> !fstab > Corporal_Dirge
<zazeem> says not founf
<n3rdism> goatmale: yup 1 sec
<andrewski> Corporal_Dirge: i'll be around, but i need to get up for a minute.
<kfogel> shriphani: it's okay, I've run it "all my life", am one of the developers.  This is a new box I'm checking out my usual source trees on.
<zazeem> varun: says !gksudo > zazeem not found
<Corporal_Dirge> andrewski, How do I add users to write?
<varun> zazeem: lol.....don't run that at command prompt
<varun> zazeem: check your pms
<zazeem> ?
<andrewski> !permissions > Corporal_Dirge
<varun> zazeem: from a shell from gksudo nautilus
<Corporal_Dirge> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Dark_Knight_209> chmod 777 :-p
<sharms> kfogel: installed build-essential yet?
<Dark_Knight_209> j/k
<andrewski> Dark_Knight_209: eekers.
<kfogel> sharms: thanks, will try!
<varun> zazeem: run*
<n3rdism> goatmale: what are you going to use this partition for?
<kfogel> sharms: (no, hadn't installed it yet)
<goatmale> storage
<billytwowilly> any good opensource programs to make screenshots from videos?
<n3rdism> goatmale: ok what you are going to do then is get rid of all the partitions for hdb
<Dark_Knight_209> anyone know the 209? (area code)
<zazeem> says missing a command to run
<kfogel> sharms: that just seems to be dpkg dev stuff, not X Windows headers & libs...
<n3rdism> goatmale: and make one primary partition in ext3 format
<linux_user400354> how can i compress archives with into zip files?
<sharms> kfogel: also if it doesnt do it, apt-get install xlib-dev.  find this by opening synaptic and searching for xlib, or apt-cache search xlib | grep dev
<zazeem> k i got
<zazeem> thnx
<varun> zazeem: read what I typed carefully
* kfogel realizes that the fundamental problem with X Windows's name is that "x" is too short to be an SIP :-)
<goatmale> so how n3rd?
<kfogel> sharms: thanks for the tip
<shriphani> thats it gnome is gone now
<shriphani> this is an xubuntu desktop wee
<n3rdism> goatmale: right click the partitions in the partition table and remove, untill it says unallocated space as the only option and then click it and make that into ext3
<goatmale> all of them
<n3rdism> goatmale: everything in hdb
<goatmale> even the swap?
<Dark_Knight_209> what if all linux programs where just named by numbers?..." hey you hear 4454545 came out "
<n3rdism> goatmale: yah you already have 1 swap in hda
<goatmale> so delete it>
<n3rdism> yarrrr
<sharms> !tell Dark_Knight_209 about offtopic
<zazeem> that did nothing
<zazeem> still cant get into them :(
<zazeem> cant i just always be admin?
<kfogel> sharms: okay, it's "xlibs-dev", looks like.  Thank you.
<sharms> kfogel: np
<sam_> I installed ubuntu then kde after...now when my pc boots up it has the blue kubuntu screen how do i make it ubuntu again, i got help here earlier but it didnt work
<shriphani> zazeem sudo cp .......... /media/sdb/bin ??
<shriphani> sheesh
<shriphani> not /sdb/bin
<zazeem> huh?
<sam_> any help would be appreciated...its not a serious issue but the small things count
<varun> shriphani: damn I need to get rid of gnome........it eats up way too much memory
<goatmale> primatry of secondary
<n3rdism> goatmale: primary
<hippie23> how do i use xkeycaps
<linux_user400354> Dark_Knight_209, change your initdefault to 6
<shriphani> varun, did i post that ?
<nathanj> how do you get ubuntu to fill the full monitor screen on a laptop?
<varun> shriphani: post what?
<snorre> I can't get Ubuntu to boot in normal mode after removing the CDROM drive.  It hangs when trying to mount the root file system.  It boots fine in recovery mode though.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<shriphani> the damn get rid of gnome ....
<varun> nathanj: what is the resolution of the screen?
<sharms> !tell nathanj about resolution
<linux_user400354> nathanj, change the resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nathanj> varun: no idea the laptop is old :o
<varun> shriphani: haha......no I said that
<shriphani> oh so evenu are using xfce ?
<sam_> anyone?
<nathanj> i have set the res to 1024x768
<nathanj> but its in middle
<sam_> ?:?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?##??!
* sam_ pulls his hair out
<goatmale> thanks for all your help n3rd and andre
<varun> shriphani: no I meant I am running gnome, but I need to get rid of it :-) and use maybe xfce or flux
<sharms> sam_ you need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, and that is no way to act.  Stop spamming immediately.
<goatmale> amd everyone else
<varun> sam_: relax
<n3rdism> goatmale: np
<goatmale> goodnight
<sam_> lol sorry
<master5o1> did anyone go to my website? (http://master5o1.co.nr)
<n3rdism> goatmale: did it work??
<sam_> i tried
<sharms> sam_: keep it up and you will be banned, against channel policy.
<sam_> it didnt work
<tritium> sam_: dude, please
<n3rdism> o.o
<sam_> ok
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here play elder scroills oblivion?
<n3rdism> shadeofgrey: yah :D
<linux_user400354> nathanj, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shadeofgrey> i rented it and i need a heads up on the scontroil scheme
<varun> shriphani: do you use xfce?
<shriphani> rt. now varun yes
<shadeofgrey> n3rdism:  could you please speak with me in private and give me a heads up ofthe conmtrol scheme?  unbelievably, i havent been able to finmd it online
<shriphani> but apt-get  refuses to acknowledge that gnome ever existed
<nathanj> linux_user400354: done that.
<sharms> sam_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198973&highlight=kubuntu+splash
<varun> shriphani: how similar is it to gnome? I kinda like the menus and windows lists and launchers
<shriphani> almost same
<varun> shriphani: substantially smaller memory footprint?
<linux_user400354>  nathanj, did you try asking in ##linux the people in there are usually smarter
<shriphani> they have the thunar file manager
<Tommy2k4> xubuntu for me was slower than kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> linux_user400354: is that a very nice thing to say?
<n3rdism> shadeofgrey: wsad is movement, spacebar is jump and cancel, sorta. ctrl is sneak mode, shift might be walk (kinda hrd off the top of my head) and e is use
<n3rdism> shadeofgrey: tab is open menu
<shriphani> on my box xubuntu-desktop download hit 48 MB
<varun> I miss my X2 for kernel compiles :-(
<n3rdism> shadeofgrey: you can edit your controls if you hit esc and then controls, i believe
<varun> shriphani: memory footprint? or package size?
<tritium> varun: what do you compile your kernels for, anyway?
<snorre> I can't get Ubuntu to boot in normal mode (it stops when trying to mount the root file system) after removing my CDROM drive.  Anyone know what went wrong?
<shriphani> package size ?
<nathanj> my key baord doesnt have a tilde KEY!
<sharms> nathanj: I already sent you the resolution document, your issue will be considered resolved until you read it.
<varun> tritium: I needed to add the PowerNow! drivers
<shriphani> apt-get said reqd. to get 48 MB of archives and 128 MB will be used
<tritium> varun: ah, okay
<varun> tritium: and trimmed the kernel down while I was at it:-P
<nathanj> sharms: its not right in the console either, its in middle of screen
<tritium> varun: just curious, as the ubuntu stock kernels suit me just fine
<sharms> nathanj: your console will also probably be at the wrong resolution if your laptop doesn't scale it, why dont you read the document ubotu linked to you
<nathanj> sharms: i am...
<linux_user400354> nathanj, you can try asking at www.linuxquestions.org forum
<varun> tritium: oh I'm sure it is, I usually don't.........but I wanted those drivers :-)
<sharms> linux_user400354: he doesn't have an issue that the document I sent him will not solve.
<goatmale> n3rd it works
<goatmale> thank
<tritium> linux_user400354: this is a fair place to ask questions.  Please quit discouraging it
<Vilkacis> I need to un-install SQL in order to fix it. I think I somehow have two versions running and conflicting with each other, with passwords set.
<n3rdism> goatmale: yay :D np
<Vilkacis> How do I uninstall something? I did a groupadd, how do I do a group-remove?
<sharms> Vilkacis: have you tried synaptic?
<stiv2k> uh
<hippie23> how do I edit this in xkeycaps, I just want to set it so shif + backspace does nothing
<Corporal_Dirge> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<shriphani> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<rixth> When I start MySQL - "...failed or took more than 6s. Please take a look at the syslog." The syslog is /var/log/messages? If so, there is nothing relevant there. (this is the Ubuntu build of mysql5)
<stiv2k> man
<Vilkacis> sharms: I installed one in synaptic (which I figure I can uninstall) and another manually, following some instructions. They are conflicting with each other and one of the two I don't have passwords for.
<stiv2k> dhcp never works in ubuntu for me
<linux_user400354> usually when i ask questions, i will ask a linux user group mailing list, ubuntu mailing list, linuxquestions forum and a few irc channels
<tritium> stiv2k: do you have it configured properly?
<sharms> Vilkacis: the one you installed via synaptic will be easily removable through the interface, the other one you will need to follow the guide backwards.
<tritium> linux_user400354: well, we're here to help, so please don't be disparaging
<stiv2k> tritium: i was trying to get online w/ the livecd
<stiv2k> and it wouldnt get an IP (wifi card)
<stiv2k> i have a rather low signal
<Vilkacis> sharms: Right. Which is why I ask: How do I do the opposite of groupadd and useradd? And chown, will that matter or will deleting the directory make it's access to it irrelivant?
<stiv2k> but in windows it gets the IP
<stiv2k> in ubuntu it just times out
<sharms> linux_user400354: if there is a question that this channel can't answer for you, I will devote 10 minutes to it before I go to sleep, so please ask
<tritium> stiv2k: is the proper module loaded?  Do you see info from iwconfig on the interface?  Are you using wep or wpa?
<sharms> Vilkacis: Open up a shell, type group then hit tab to see a list of commands beginning with group.  Do the same for user, and it should be intuitive
<stiv2k> tritium: yeah it detects it fine
<stiv2k> tritium: everything works fine except it cant get an IP
<sharms> Vilkacis:  as for chown, just chown any items you chowned to whatever back to whatever user they were owned by before
<Vilkacis> sharms: Ah, good idea. Thanks.
<sharms> Vilkacis: and if you are just deleting the items they dont need to be chowned
<n3rdism> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<varun> any kernel hackers in the room?
<hippie23> ok
<Vilkacis> sharms: OK, groupdel does not let me as it says "cannot remove user's primary group".
<hippie23> I changed  shift+backspace to just bacspace as using the backspace key alone with xkeycaps, now how do i make it permanent
<stiv2k> tritium: any ideas?
<n3rdism> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tritium> stiv2k: not without more info, no
<sharms> Vilkacis: delete the user first, then group
<stiv2k> tritium: hmmm...what else do you need to know?
<nathanj> ddcprobe doesnt give me a ranghe
<Vilkacis> sharms: Ah. It helps a little more when I think about what the commands are doing.
<tritium> stiv2k: is it using the right essid?
<Vilkacis> sharms: How do I list users, just so I can be sure I did this properly?
<stiv2k> tritium: yeah, i pick the network in gnome's little manager hing
<jsestri2> anyone here install aiglx before?
<stiv2k> tritium: and it just times out
<sharms> nathanj: google for your monitors values
<secretpickle> anyone here install azureus before?
<sharms> jsestri2: I would recommend xgl instead
<sharms> secretpickle: www.easylinux.info   go to the dapper guide
<fyrestrtr> hippie23: add a script to your session startup that does it.
<tritium> stiv2k: any security like wep or wpa?
<jsestri2> sharms: this isn't a necessity, just some play, I already installed xgl :-D
<secretpickle> sharms: will do
<stiv2k> tritium: nah, the one i'm connecting to is insecure
<n3rdism> !chmod > n3rdism
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sharms> Vilkacis: cat /etc/passwd
<tritium> stiv2k: any clues from log files in /var/log?
<frogzoo> secretpickle: it's very straight forward
<sharms> !tell n3rdism about permissions
<jsestri2> sharms: xgl is cool, but not stable enough for me yet, maybe once it supports XV
<hippie23> oh boy.. how is that done, I dont know too mutch scripting
<stiv2k> tritium: well ifup ath0 just shows it timing out, it says it couldnt find any dhcp leases or w/e
<n3rdism> sharms: i think i figured it out. thanks ^^
<hippie23> Xgl is awsome.. im using it now
<stiv2k> tritium: i ddint check the log
<tritium> sharms: the official ubuntu wiki would be a more appropriate source of info
<sharms> jsestri2: problem with aiglx is that it only works with 100% open source drivers
<tritium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntuguide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Vilkacis> sharms: Thanks.
<jsestri2> sharms: ah, so my nvidia drivers are ng eh?
<secretpickle> sharms:  azureus is already installed but it's having difficulty
<tritium> ubuntuguide has been known to lead people astray
<frogzoo> !azureus > secretpickle
<fyrestrtr> describe difficulty?
<sharms> tritium: in this case the wiki for ubuntu is not correct
<fyrestrtr> sharms: then correct it :)
<sharms> tritium:  the user needs to get cvs azureus otherwise gui defects occur, and I am lazy
<frogzoo> sharms: how so?
<sharms> frogzoo: try it.
<tritium> sharms: okay, but in general...
<Broadcast> Hey
<Broadcast> how do i login as root
<frogzoo> sharms: oh, like the popup that never closes, well, it's not perfect no
<tritium> Broadcast: sudo -i
<sharms> !tell Broadcast about sudo
<fyrestrtr> !tell Broadcast about sudo
<sharms> frogzoo: cvs fixes that
<frogzoo> sharms: like you say, I'm lazy...
<Broadcast> no, graphical
<yallax>  what is the point of DFS? replicated on servers? can i just add all my shared folders? or does this work in some special way? ive read some..but didnt quite get it
<sharms> Broadcast: that document covers both
<yallax> oh..wrong chan
<fyrestrtr> frogzoo: I *heard* that the latest .jar file from azuereus.sf.net fixes that.
<Broadcast> !tell Broadcast about sudo
<tritium> Broadcast: I think this has been explained to you already ;)
<Broadcast> lol
<Broadcast> well
<Broadcast> thanks
<Broadcast> :)
<grte> Is it possible to enable 256 colours in gnome-terminal?
<jsestri2> sharms: is it worth my time to try and install aiglx from source? or just go at from repos listed in the forums?
<tritium> Broadcast: not to mention the bit about enter/punctuation
<fyrestrtr> grte: gnome-terminal gets its color depth from X, so whatever you have enabled in X is what you see in gnome-terminal.
<grte> Aaah, okay.
<sharms> jsestri2: like I said, it only works with 100% open source drivers which is a bit rough since they have to implement glx fully too which i dont believe nv does?
<grte> Do you know how I can find out?
<kinabalu> whats the ubuntu equivalent or debian equivalent of chkconfig for init.d scripts?
<tritium> kinabalu: what does chkconfig do?
<kinabalu> oh man, and no service command .. what gives
<jsestri2> sharms: good point probably a waste of my time, thanks for the info!
<Vilkacis> sharms: If I am trying to re-start SQL with fresh passwords and such, would I 'reinstall' "mysql-common" from the drop-down menu in Synaptic or just physically remove it and then put it back?
<fyrestrtr> grte: find out the color depth? do this grep DefaultDepth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stiv2k> eh
<stiv2k> dammit
<tritium> invoke-rc.d and update-rc.d are useful, kinabalu.  Not sure what you're trying to do
<sharms> Vilkacis: reinstall from synaptic should do the trick
<kinabalu> tritium: updates init.d scripts to the appropriate runlevel
<tritium> stiv2k: calm down
<kinabalu> tritium: ahh, k .. thanks
<Vilkacis> sharms: Or do I want to remove mysql-server?
<tritium> kinabalu: update-rc.d, then
<sharms> Vilkacis: reinstall the -server part also
<hippie23> where is my login script located so i can edit it
<grte> Okay, it says it's set to 24.
<stiv2k> tritium: lol ok
<fyrestrtr> hippie23: why?
<grte> Do I just have to change DefaultDepth to 256, then?  Will that have any negative effects?
<hippie23> for my modified keymap with shif+backspace disabled
<fyrestrtr> grte: lol, there is no default depth of 256.
<hippie23> I need to add a line to it, but dont know what directory its in
<grte> Err...So I guess it can't be done...?
<sharms> hippie23: are you following some XGL tutorial?
<hippie23> no
<fyrestrtr> hippie23: create a script (anywhere), change its permissions so its executable, then system > preferences > sessions, click the last tab, and add it there.
<grte> Oh, nevermind.
<sharms> fyrestrtr++
<grte> 24-bit, right.
<grte> Not 24 colours.
<fyrestrtr> grte: yeap :)
<grte> Sorry, thinking in terms of colours rather then bits.
<sharms> grte: 8^24 colors kindof.
<fyrestrtr> 24 bits is "millions of colors" in Windows.
<grte> In that case, setting elinks to 256 colours shouldn't be an issue...
<grte> Yeah, I understand the differences between colour depths in bits, I was just thinking in the wrong context.
<fyrestrtr> grte: nope, it shouldn't. But seeing as how you are already in X, try that little button that launches firefox :)
<Broadcast> how do i know the password of my root account
<grte> fyrestrtr: I prefer epiphany, myself.
<sharms> Broadcast: there is no password, read the document.
<sharms> !tell broadcast about sudo
<fyrestrtr> there is no password. You use your own password with sudo to execute commands as root.
<fyrestrtr> grte: or that.
<grte> But I just like being able to work effectively in a terminal.
<grte> Plus...The command line just feels more natural for me.
<fyrestrtr> grte: if you want to learn quickly, then just run in console mode a few days. That'll put some hair on your chest ... especially if you are new to linux.
<sharms> grte: in the case 256 colors should suffice.
<hippie23> thanks
<grte> fyrestrtr: Not /too/ new, been running Ubuntu for about a year now.
<grte> I mean, I know my way around the console, just that particular piece of information wasn't something I had looked into before.
<hippie23> I think it only worked for my Xgl session, will it work for KDE and xfce as well?
<fyrestrtr> grte: imnsho -- unless you did something like a from scratch gentoo install, or lfs install -- you are very new to linux :)
<grte> I'm not a pro by any stretch, but I can get stuff done.
<fyrestrtr> hippie23: you'll have to do the equivalent in kde and xfce, I don't know what is the equivalent file.
<grte> Well, if it helps, my first experience with linux was a RedHat 6.1 install.
<grte> I never did get X working, so I just used the tty.
<fyrestrtr> grte: I feel your pain.
<sharms> fyrestrtr: your place isn't to judge that, lfs and gentoo does not a linux expert make.
<hippie23> ok
<hippie23> ill figure it out
<grte> That particular experience was why I didn't use linux until Ubuntu.  More's the pity for me.
<fyrestrtr> sharms: neither does ubuntu, but atleast when you are compiling a kernel in gentoo -- you get to learn a bit more about linux :)
<hippie23> thanks
<hippie23> have a good evening
<fyrestrtr> 8:24 AM here -- soo good evening to you, and hello coffee to me :)
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: --->> #gentoo  ;-)
<grte> Anways, I learned what I needed to know.  Thanks for the help, guys.,
<ku> Gah, I can't decide between ubuntu and kubuntu! I uninstalled kubuntu and just reinstalled kubuntu, but now I want to go back
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic_: was running gentoo for 3 years, its a great distro.
<ku> reinstalled ubuntu&
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: I didn't say it wasn't :)
<fyrestrtr> ku: just install ubuntu-desktop ( sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop )
<ku> fyrestrtr: can i do that the other way too?
<River> I was editing  /etc/postgresql/8.1/main/pg_hba.conf remotely via an ssh session which I lost connection. Now even on the target machine, gedit just returns. Can anyone help please ?
<fyrestrtr> ku: what do you mean?
<ku> like install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu?
<varun> river: returns?
<sharms> fyrestrtr: the deal is, use the right tool for the right job.  If I am a 12 year old kid with a lot of freetime, then it is sensible to waste my time compiling a kernel and all my packages.  If I am a real person in the real world with normal circumstances, I would choose a distribution with real package management.
<fyrestrtr> sure, just install kubuntu-desktop
<sproingie> weird.  much as i like the human theme, the gtk look and feel looks horrendous in netbeans
<thoreauputic_> ku: you'll get the choice at the login screen
<tritium> sharms: well said ;)
<thoreauputic_> after installing it
<fyrestrtr> sharms: sorry, but if that was a stab at gentoo -- you got it so wrong. Gentoo's package management is far better than most distros.
<sproingie> i guess gnome widgets don't look so good when they're laid out densely.  kinda like osx that way
<River> varum: yes if I gedit in terminal window, it just returns to the command prompt and the gedit window never starts
<n3rdism> !tell n3rdism about women
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: discussion of gentoo --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: their package management is great, yes.  their release engineering is, meh.
<tritium> n3rdism: don't abuse the bot, please
<ku> thoreauputic_: ? I have Ubuntu already installed. I installed Kubuntu first, but was annoyed by some things so I installed this... but now I want to go back to Kubuntu ^^. I know at this rate, I'm never going to settle with one
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: well that's another ball-o-wax ;)
<ang-oz> What is the recommended way to automatically mount smb filesystems on boot with Dapper?
<n3rdism> tritium: sorry lol >.<
<sharms> n3rdism: if you want to play with the bot you can also /msg it instead
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: debian's release engineering is second to none, including the best commercial outfits
<River> varun: fyi, I run 'sudo gedit /etc/postgresql/8.1/main/pg_hba.conf'
<thoreauputic_> ku: if you install kubuntu-desktop you'll have both
<fyrestrtr> ku: you can have both, just choose what session you want to login to.
<thoreauputic_> ku: same distro, different desktops
<ku> ooh icic
<thoreauputic_> :)
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: so true. It seems a bit more polished.
<ku> yay... installing ^^
<River> varum: it simply returns to the command prompt in the temrinal window and the gedit window never opens
<weex> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but apparently hoary 5.4 comes with gcc 3.3, I'm trying to upgrade to gcc 3.4 but the upgrade doesn't seem to help the compile
<fyrestrtr> River: are you doing that from a remote shell session?
<ku> Thanks thoreauputic_ and fyrestrtr, you guys saved me from reinstalling the OS like 20 times ^^
<ku> Now I'ma go have a cigarette while I wait for this thing to download.
<thoreauputic_> ku: you will be asked if you want gdm ( gnome login) or kdm (KDE login screen)
<fyrestrtr> weex: upgrade to dapper -- wireless works a lot better.
<ku> k
<weex> how long would that take and how would i do it?
<thoreauputic_> ku: either is fine - matter of preference
<River> fyrestrtr: I did originaly, but I lost the connection. Now the same command on the target machine simply returns to the terminal prompt
<fyrestrtr> weex: long depends on your internet connection, as for the how, see !upgrade
<Vilkacis> Argh. I have UN-installed and RE-installed SQL 3 times now, and there are still conflicts. Anytime I try to change something about a user, it claims there is already a duplicate user and I should pick another username. How do I nuke SQL off my system entirely?
<weex> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<varun> river: this is in X?
<fyrestrtr> River: well gedit needs an X session. You had better use something like vi or pico
<weex> fyrestrtr: thanks will do
<River> varun: yes dapper gnome session in a terminal window
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo apt-get remove --purge whatever-package
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: actually in ubuntu pico is a symlonk to nano - not that it matters
<thoreauputic_> *symlink
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic_: lol nice. Atleast they didn't do something like symlink vim to emacs. I would just die.
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: heheh
<River> fyrestrtr: My bad, I wasn't clear, original session was an X session from cygwin on another machine
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: pico is regarded as "non-free" I believe
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: dunno that i'd call raw debian polished.  well-machined.  now ubuntu, that's got polish
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I have removed SQL from Synaptic 3 times. I am not sure what else is running that I need to remove.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: what do you mean when you say SQL? MySQL or what?
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: i used to be solely a kde guy.  6.06 actually converted me back to gnome. now if only nautilus was half as featureful as konq :-/
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: waef, shell > *
<River> varun: fyrestrtr: did the original lost session somehow leave the file locked or something ?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Yes, MySQL. I think I somehow installed 2 versions, and the one I cannot remove is conflicting with the current one. It keeps saying I have duplicate users anytime I try to edit the current ones.
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: konq has among other things an integrated shell window.  best of both worlds, almost
<Broadcast> hey, one last Q
<fyrestrtr> River: could have, look for any hidden .lck files. I'm not sure about gedit, but vim does lock files (of course it warns you about it when you open up the file again)
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: now if they had symlinked emacs and vi to "ed" *grin* ....
<Broadcast> whats the command for deleting a file
<sproingie> Broadcast: rm
<Broadcast> \from the terminal
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: even after I remove MySQL, when I re-install it it says it has to turn off a MySQL database and then turn on a new one, which means there is one running SOMEWHERE that I just don't know how to get rid of.
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic_: you are a bad, bad man.
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: mwuhahaha !
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: are you removing the mysql client, or server?
<sproingie> Broadcast: i recommend that you type 'man intro'
<Broadcast> a directory*
<Broadcast> ?
<River> fyrestrtr: sorry, what is the ls command to show hidden files ?
<fyrestrtr> ls -a
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Server. And common files, each time. And sudo apt-get remove mysql brings up errors because apparently things are using that process.
<sproingie> Broadcast: for empty directories, rmdir (just like dos)
<sproingie> Broadcast: for directories with files, rm -r
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop then, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server, then sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ironfroggy> is there a way to install the eclipse packages without pulling in all the java development stuff?
<hasakanyol> hi
<Guitarhero> hi
<sproingie> i always thought it was a hoot that dos had del for files, but rmdir for dirs.  why not deldir?
<tritium> ironfroggy: if they are dependencies, you'll need them
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: well, you need most of it as they are eclipse dependencies.
<Broadcast> ok, now i need some good tutorials to start on linux
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: start browsing the wiki -- its already bookmarked in firefox.
<sproingie> Broadcast: i hate to say it, but there's not a lot of good online tutorials.  Linux in a Nutshell is pretty decent for learning commandline stuff
<fyrestrtr> the other good site is tldp.org
<thoreauputic_> http://tuxfiles.org is good for an intro to cli commands
<River> fyrestrtr: ok, none in the same dir as the file I'm trying to edit
<ironfroggy> tritium: yeah but im saying why are they dependancies? why do i need java development tools just to use something written in java?
<Broadcast> k, thanks alot guys
<shriphani> hmm i just noticed there isnt any trash in xfce
<Broadcast> thanks sproingie
<Broadcast> thanks fyrestrtr
<Broadcast> and i'm out
<Broadcast> :D
<tritium> ironfroggy: if they're dependencies, they're needed
<tems99> hi1
<tems99> hi :)
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server brings up errors, same as before. It says it cannot lock it.
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: because, eclipse is meant to compile and build java apps. You can install eclipse without the eclipse java development components, but I doubt that will cut your download much.
<Cynical> anyone have any idea how to get sound on an integrated Intel sound
<shriphani> so w/ever i delete is gone forever
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: close synaptic
<tems99> does anyone here have problems editing etc/apt/source.list?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: >_>
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: should work out of the box (did on my machine).
<sproingie> thoreauputic_: at first glance, the tuxfiles stuff seems pretty didactic, long digressions on terminal emulators and VT's
<Cynical> intel what?
<fyrestrtr> intel on board audio. AC'97 chipset.
<Cynical> my 945GM chipset is a pain
<sproingie> shriphani: there should be a trashcan on the xfce panel, no?
<tems99> when i try and edit it, all i get is a blank file...it cant seem to find the source.list already in the apt folder
<thoreauputic_> sproingie: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html is pretty basic and quite helpful
<shriphani> sproingie, no
<Cynical> hmm
<sproingie> shriphani: huh.  funny oversight.
<Cynical> wonder where I would find the ac 97 driver
<fyrestrtr> tems99: its sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list
<tems99> ok.
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: its part of the kernel, and should be running by default. What problem are you having with sound?
<tems99> i'll try it out.
<tems99> thanks.
<Cynical> there isn't any
<tems99> fyrestrtr: thanks
<Cynical> plain and simple
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr: actually the difference was 34/40 down from 130/180 (download/installed sizes), from choosing eclipse-platform-common.
<fyrestrtr> tems99: etc/apt/sources.list -- is looking for etc in the current directory. You need the first /
<ironfroggy> so im saving about 150 megs.
<sproingie> thoreauputic_: i'm browsing through it.  it's pretty good i guess.  i might have been pithier, but i guess no one style fits everyone
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: any at all? or sometimes there is, sometimes there isn't?
<tems99> fyrestrtr: thanks a lot, booting up ubuntu now to try it out.
<Cynical> none at all
<thoreauputic_> sproingie: yeah, it does go on a bit in places - but it's sound as far as I can see
<nathanj> does anyoenm know how to make the resoluction fillt he screen on laptop atm its in the middle of the screen
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: what does lspic -vv | grep audio show you?
<kinabalu> booting up ubuntu, cloning the vm .. and booting up a second instance of ubuntu .. all in a gig of disk space .. for testing .. that rocks
<sproingie> thoreauputic_: might be a good place to point my coworker who i need to train on basic getting around on the linux dev boxen
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: strange, on my system didn't make too much of a difference. Maybe I had some other files installed previously. Careful with eclipse-common -- you might not get the complete IDE with all its features.
<sproingie> thoreauputic_: though he's developed a workflow with notepad++ and winscp that's utterly dizzying to me, so maybe i shouldn't tinker with what works :)
<River> ok varun, fyrestrtr I'm stuck but thanks for your help anyway
<Cynical> bash: lspic: command not found
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: try tldp.org -- great docs there too
<thoreauputic_> sproingie: heh
<farous> Cynical: lspci
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: sorry, lspci -vv | grep audio
<thoreauputic_> sproingie: some people recommend http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Cynical> nothing
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr: worried about that. but ill see what it gives me and see what i can add per-package. i just dont want to pull in all the usual stuff. i dont even touch java.
* thoreauputic_ gets another coffee
<sproingie> thoreauputic_: yah i really want to teach him the zen of pipes and shell scripting.  once he learns something he amazes me with what he does, he just doesn't explore new stuff that much
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Is there any problem with using mysql-server-4.1?
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: why are you getting eclipse then? maybe something else fits your needs better?
<sproingie> thoreauputic_: takes all kinds i guess
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: no?
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: nothing -- no ouput at all?
<Cynical> none.
<fyrestrtr> you should get something like this
<fyrestrtr> 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr: umm.. because i like it? i dont see what the question really is, sorry.
<Cynical> well I get nothing
<jsestri2> anyone know where xgl settings reside?
<Cynical> even copied and paste
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: sorry, I meant if you were getting it for say ... web development, there were some other things that aren't that heavy.
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: eclipse is not half bad as a perl ide.  though it seems like massive overkill.  like the emacs of the 21st century, now that emacs itself is actually fast
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I am getting an error that /etc/init.d/mysql was not found. Did I delete something I should not have?
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: komodo takes the cake for heavy ide as far as I am concerned.
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr: im using it for python development. it has nice darcs integration and is a decent environment.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: did you delete the file manually?
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: ooh, make sure you install the pydev modules then.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: It still says the changes were made, but if you open the terminal it shows those errors when trying to run certain initscripts.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I did, when I was removing every trace I could find of it.
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: a xul-based ide.  yowza.  didn't impress me too much, tho it was a lot more stable for python than SPE
<ironfroggy> im thinking ill probably just keep using kate...
<weex> does upgrading to dapper really require that i upgrade to breezy first from hoary?
<sproingie> kate is god, i had my unix-phobic coworker using that ... til the only X-enabled dev server bit the dust
<thoreauputic_> weex: yes
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: for future reference, never, ever delete something in /etc/init.d unless you know 100% what you are doing. Always use apt-get or synaptic to manage packages and their configuration files.
<Libra102> hum..
<ironfroggy> sproingie: kate is just very well rounded.
<thoreauputic_> weex: unless you are a wizard, anyway ;)
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: do this now, sudo killall mysql
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I will certainly do that from now on. What did I break and how can I fix it?
<weex> thor: thanks...since I just set this machine up, perhaps I'll just dl the dapper cd and reinstall
<lewbing> Hi, I am trying to install the anjuta 2.02,but i am has a error.are you someone installed anjuta,can someone help me to get it installed.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: It says no process was killed.
<ironfroggy> is there a possible way to configure offline files for samba shares used through smbclient?
<fyrestrtr> weex: there ya go :)
<thoreauputic_> weex: might be easier and quicker
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: okay, now install mysql-server
<Cynical> any idea why im not getting anything?
<ironfroggy> as in, to mark certain files and say "cache these so i can use them when im offline"
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: well, don't know to be honest.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: In synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: you haven't disabled on board audio have you?
<Cynical> uhh no
<Cynical> it works fine in windows
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: either that or from the cli -- they both do the same thing.
<weex> fyrestrtr: so when you say dapper is much better on wireless are you saying I don't need to install ndiswrapper manually etc to get my dlink usb wifi adapter to work?
<ajax4> lewbing: Are you installing from synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> weex: no, I'm saying its less of a pain to get ndiswrapper working in dapper.
<nathanj> anyone know specs for the monitor in a Toshiba 4060XCDT lappy?
<fyrestrtr> nathanj: its a lcd, you really don't need specs for it.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: mysql-server-4.1 is already installed in Synaptic. Should I re-install it, or downgrade everything to 4.0?
<lewbing> ajax4,no,i am only want use anjuta2.02
<intelligi> How do I check my IP?
<weex> i guess i have to ask myself, what would brian boitano do?
<intelligi> I forget.
<ubunt1> how do you know what your root pass is
<ajax4> lewbing: Are you compiling from the source then?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: its showing it as installed? Hit refresh
<thoreauputic_> intelligi: ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> intelligi: ifconfig
<nathanj> fyrestrtr: it keeps showing the screen in the midddle real small
<ubunt1> intelligi: ifconfig?
<Cynical> lcd's are a pain
<fyrestrtr> nathanj: is that a very old laptop?
<thoreauputic_> intelligi: unless you mean your internet IP and you are behind a router
<lewbing> ajax4,yeah,i compile the anjuta dependencies package now,but i am has a error.
<nathanj> fyrestrtr: yes
<Cynical> like how old?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I reloaded. It still shows as installed.
<fyrestrtr> nathanj: check what resolution X is running, and how old exactly?
<clever> how would i find the ubuntu package to upgrade my firefox?
<ubunt1> im trying to install this java, and i have to enter some 'su' in the terminal
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: try to uninstall it from there.
<ubunt1> and it prompts for a pass
<thoreauputic_> intelligi: if you use a router the web page for the router will tell you
<ajax4> lewbing: Sorry, I have never been able to get it compiled right. I wish they would add it to the repositories.
<fyrestrtr> ubunt1: enter your password
<ubunt1> ok
<ubunt1> thanks
<nathanj> fyrestrtr: its a 366mhz with 64mb, im i have tried 1024x768 and 800x600 maybe i should try 640x480?
<fyrestrtr> nathanj: yeah try 640x480
<Cynical> I have a toshiba satellite right here... thats got EDO ram and a 1 gig HDD
<lewbing> ajax4,thanks,i am try again.thanks you.
<Cynical> it won't run ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: look in the hardware manager, see what it detects.
<ubunt1> so after i enter su in the terminal
<ubunt1> i type in
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Removed. Should I re-install it now?
<ku> BTW, I have a quick question: I just installed the Kubuntu desktop package on ubuntu... how do I switch between the two?
<ubunt1> intelligi: ifconfig?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: yes, re-install it now.
<thoreauputic_> Cynical: 1 gig hdd needs a minimal ( server style no X) install and a light window manager
<ajax4> clever: Have you tried running System > Administration > Update Manager?
<maikol> how can i get java applets to run in firefox
<fyrestrtr> ku: logout, then from the login manager, hit sessions and choose Gnome, then login.
<fyrestrtr> !java > maikol
<ajax4> maikol: Install the Java plugin.
<clever> the update manager pops up every few days with random stuff like php and kernel upgrades
<ajax4> !restricted > maikol
<Cynical> oh yeah the screen is fuxored
<thoreauputic_> Cynical: standard ubuntu uses at least 1.8 GIg
<nathanj> fyrestrtr: same deal, shows mslal in middle of screen
<clever> but it has yet to show a firefox upgrade
<yaaar> word
<ku> hmm, I didn't see anything when I logged out...
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<ku> I'll check harder... brb ^^
<ubunt1> how do i get java for firefox
<Brocolis> hi, i can't open the console by CTRL+ALT+F1. What sould be??
<thoreauputic_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<maikol> thaks
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: hrmm, seems you need to recreate that script by hand.
<ajax4> clever: If it hasn't shown a firefox upgrade then there are none available. You have to wait for Ubuntu to add upgrades to the repository.
<shriphani> how do i set xfe as my default file manager ?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: hrmm, try this. sudo touch /etc/init.d/mysql
<clever> firefox 1.0.8 crashes on me alot
* clever pokes the ubuntu admins to make a new one:P
<fyrestrtr> clever: you should have firefox 1.5 -- what ubuntu are you running?
<dli> clever, 1.5.0.4 seems to be more stable
<clever> breeze badger
<Cynical> it detected 8281G High Definition Audio Controller
<Brocolis> hi, i can't open the console by CTRL+ALT+F1. What could be??
<fyrestrtr> Brocolis: try ctrl+alt+f2
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Nothing happens. Just returns me to another command prompt.
<col-panic> clever: breezy is sweet
<mainer> shriphani: the new develpment of gnome-commander rocks here,well-intgrated also
<Madpilot> clever, upgrade to Dapper, it's got 1.5.x
<Brocolis> fyrestrtr: the screen blinks too
<clever> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<clever> /dev/hda1              18G   17G  147M 100% /
<dli> Brocolis, do you have X running?
<ajax4> clever: Yes, you should seriously consider upgrading.
<col-panic> but no DRI for this card, so I bought an xubuntu cd for %5
<ku> there ya go... thanks! ^^
<col-panic> $5
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: yes, that's what its supposed to do. Now try installing it again.
<clever> would daper fit in that:P?
<Cynical> thats what it found
<nathanj> fyrestrtr: any other idea ddcprobe doesnt output anything usful
<Brocolis> dli: yes, it's runnung
<shriphani> well rt. now i am using xfce and it has no trash
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: un-install then re-install?
<fyrestrtr> nathanj: sorry, I don't know anything beyond that :(
<Cynical> its using HDA Intel
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: It says it installs correctly, the terminal just shows the error and I noticed it.
<shriphani> so anything that is deleted is permanently gone
<clever> i dont think i could upgrade to dapper using just 147mb of free space
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: yeah remove it, and try it again.
<shriphani> so i want to use the xfe file manager
<col-panic> im running xubuntu dapper, and I had to install gnome-cups-manager to set up my printer.... such a dilemma lol
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: I don't know then, sorry. Try the alsa wiki page for clues.
<ajax4> clever: You could try removing a bunch of packages to free space then reinstalling them in Dapper.
<col-panic> clever: go with a minimal install and add what you want :)
<Brocolis> :-(
<mainer> clever: you ever delte your apt files?thru synaptic or apt-get clean??
<mainer> delete
<clever> how would i list the installed pakages sorted by size?
<redblades> Hey all!
<dli> Brocolis, if you didn't touch /etc/inittab, looks like a keyboard error, " dmesg|less " to have a look, or, " sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log "
<col-panic> Ive used a couple of breezy packages in dapper, and some alien packages, but i try not to do that much
<clever> cleaing
<ajax4> shriphani: I use XFE also. Its a great lightweight file manager.
<clever> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<clever> /dev/hda1              18G   17G  314M  99% /
<clever> little helpfull
<col-panic> thunar ownz
<shriphani> but how to set it as my default ajax4
<col-panic> clever: I agree
<dli> clever, try, " sudo apt-get clean "
<ajax4> I like Thunar too :)
<clever> how much would i need to upfrade to daper
<fyrestrtr> clever: if you have  fast connection, you can delete the package tarballs (/var/cache/apt/archives/)
<ajax4> shriphani: Hang on.
<clever> and i used sudo -i then apt-get clean
<shriphani> ok
<ubunt1> whats the password for ubuntu after i type in 'su' in terminal
<clever> fyrestrtr: i have dsl
<Corporal_Dirge> My fstab has my swap partition listed as: /dev/hda6  none  swap  sw  0  0; Is that ok? (none especially)
<clever> and i filled the drive with dl's of anime
<col-panic> ubuntu1: gotta set a root password
<fyrestrtr> ubunt1: its your own user password.
<thoreauputic_> fyrestrtr: that's what apt-get clean does
<col-panic> su is the root passwd
<ubunt1> it doesn't work
<col-panic> sudo is the user one.. i think
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic_: oh :)
<fyrestrtr> ubunt1: use sudo not su
<col-panic> i do 'sudo passwd root' then make one
<ajax4> ubunt1: Root is diabled. Use 'sudo' instead and put in your own password when it asks.
<mainer> ubunt1: sudo su
<ajax4> ubunt1: disabled, that is
<col-panic> sometime I need a root acct for administration *shrug*
<mainer> thenpasswd
<clever> fyrestrtr: that folder only has 14m of data
<clever> dont see much point in emptying it
<ubunt1> ahh
<ubunt1> thanks gys
<fyrestrtr> clever: delete your freakin' anime then.
<ubunt1> guys
<ajax4> col-panic: Instead, why not do 'sudo -i' if you need to go root?
* col-panic waves
<fyrestrtr> clever: :P
<clever> fyrestrtr: i normaly push it to other pc's
<CamBeaudoin> hello all, I'm having trouble getting an auto-IP set up with my NIC. Is this a separate package? or am I simply not entering the correct commands?
<fyrestrtr> or sudo bash
<col-panic> ajax4: because 'su' is less letters :P
<clever> now all my pc's are nearly full and theres no anime left on this pc
<ironfroggy> how is that i am able to do /etc/init.d/ssh restart from an ssh session on that box, and not get interupted?
<thoreauputic_> clever: uninstall open office - that should help ;-)
<fyrestrtr> CamBeaudoin: what have you tried?
<dli> clever, try, deborphan, " apt-get install deborphan "
<clever> fyrestrtr:  sudo -i is better then sudo bash
<Broadcast> How do i install windows Xp from linux
<ajax4> col-panic: Then make a bash alias :)
<Corporal_Dirge> My fstab has my swap partition listed as: /dev/hda6  none  swap  sw  0  0; Is that ok? (none especially) anyone?
<clever> yeah removing openoffice may help
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I have completely remove everything involved with MySQL. THe clients, the administrator program, the server, the common files; everything.
<ubunt1> what directory should i send java to?
<clever> i can just put it back when i need it if i need it
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: put the install cd in the drive, and reboot your machine. Then hit any key when your screen displays (hit any key to boot from CD...)
<hapka> Hi corporal_dirge, i had trouble with my swap too, and I also wanted to know about java too :).
<CamBeaudoin> I've connected to the new network device, then "ifdown -a" then "ifup -a" but it tried to connect to the old IP (my router) while I'm trying to connect direct to my dynamic IP modem
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: sudo touch'ing the mysql dir still works, and when I uninstalled it said it did not remove it because it was not empty (which is why I removed it before)
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: again -- do ... not ... delete ... files ... manually. I hope you used synaptic.
<Corporal_Dirge> hapka, I know a little about java.
<ajax4> shriphani: Are you using Ubuntu with Gnome?
<Broadcast> No, my cd isnt bootable
<clever> how much would i need to upfrade to daper
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I used Synaptic for all of this.
<shriphani> ajax4, i am using xubuntu
<hapka> kool, like ubun1 said, if i install java where should i put it?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Since you told me not to delete files I have not.
<ironfroggy> ok what could be going on. ls commands are freezing up my terminal.
<thoreauputic_> clever: if you just use open office for simple word processing it's probably overkill - abiword works quite well
<ubunt1> i go with hapka
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: yeah but its what you deleted and messed with before you came in here that's causing problems :P
<col-panic> alias su="sudo i" right? aint made an alias in a long time
<clever> thoreauputic_: i use openoffice every now and then for spread sheets
<ubunt1> what directory should i send java to?
<hapka> su = sudo i think, i used it once so far to edit my boot file
<clever> but i can take it out while upgrading to daper
<ajax4> shriphani: I'm sure there is a way to make Xfe your default file manager but I can't seem to find it.
<fyrestrtr> su = switch user
<dli> clever, try gnumeric , it's smaller
<_nick> unsure
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I still think there is some other residual files being left behind. When I started adminitrator between one of these re-installs, I *still* get the error where it thinks I'm trying to make a duplicate user anytime I try to change anything.
<thoreauputic_> clever: apt/synaptic whatever will tell you how much d/l space you need if you attempt a dist-upgrade
<clever> i can just put openoffice back when im done changing over
<hapka> i needed to login using sudo to edit a file that needed root
<clever> ahh
* clever looks
<mainer> su=root if you made it that way;sudo or sudo su=userpasswd
<clever> su will ask for the root password
<ubunt1> where should i send java to
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: why are you starting administrator when you are trying to fix mysql?!
<clever> sudo will ask for your own password and make you root for a short while
<thoreauputic_> clever: there's gnumeric for spreadsheets - I hear it's pretty good ( I don't use spreadsheets though)
<clever> ubuntu has the root password disabled by default
<Broadcast> fyrestrtr, it's not bootable
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: did you only install mysql from synaptic, or did you manually compile and install mysql?
<col-panic> know how to set the su timeout? :)
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: This was between re-installs. Administrator is the MySQL administrator.
* col-panic sets it to 12 hrs
<ajax4> ubunt1: Doesn't it say in the directions?
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: then you'll need to get a boot floppy for Windows. Google it :)
<col-panic> lol
<clever> brb checking a few things
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: yes, I know what it is.
<ubunt1> ajax4: not really
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Corporal_Dirge> My fstab has my swap partition listed as: /dev/hda6  none  swap  sw  0  0; Is that ok? (none especially) anyone?
<hapka> i am with ubunt1 - i dont know where to put java
<hapka> do i make direectories for it?
<ubunt1> ajax4: it just says change to the directory in which you want to install
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I *also* manually installed a MySQL from the website, but someone earlier instructed me (I think?) in removing and deleting that. But I am not sure if it was successful.
<fyrestrtr> hapka: what do you mean you don't know where to put it?
<thoreauputic_> Corporal_Dirge: yes, that looks OK
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: oh geez.
<ajax4> ubunt1: lemme check
<humanpersonman> hapka, just use apt-get and it will put it where it needs to go
<humanpersonman> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<hapka> fyrestrtr, i dont know where i should put java, maybe in /user?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: That's where my problems really started. I somehow got two of them installed and haven't been able to get rid of the one still floating in the background somewhere.
<Corporal_Dirge> The !fstab example shows it mounted somewhere...
<hapka> i have /usr and /usr2
<ignem> hello!
<fyrestrtr> hapka: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic_> Corporal_Dirge: it's mounted on "none" here
<clever> thoreauputic_: i cant find dist-upgrade in synaptic
<humanpersonman> hapka, make sure you have the extra repositories enabled and do 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I'm trying to learn by doing. It sometimes involves breaking things. -_-
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: ps aux | grep mysql what do you see?
<Broadcast> fyrestrtr, I need you to walk me through how to mount the ntfs
<Broadcast> cause everytime it fails
<thoreauputic_> clever: have you read the upgrade howto?
<ajax4> ubunt1: Follow the directions on this page. Use the apt-get method. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<thoreauputic_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: why are you mounting ntfs? You want to install Windows, or just read Windows files?
<clever> where is it thoreauputic_ ?
<ubunt1> ajax4: k
<hapka> this place is noob vill because ppl come here because it's very hard learning linux i find ;)
<Cynical> anyone got a Lexmark 8300 series printer working under Ubuntu?
<Brocolis> dli: I didn't see any errors...It was ok until I install a wireles package :-(
<Broadcast> No , i have all my files on an ntfs partition
<Broadcast> and i dont wanna install windows
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: best place to look is linuxprinting.org
<Broadcast> i just wanna read the ntfs
<thoreauputic_> clever: see ubotu above
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: oooh, that's easier.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: vilkacis 10542 0.0 0.3 2932 740 pts/0 R+ 00:08 0:00 grep mysql
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: what have you tried so far that isn't working?
<mainer> i'd use aptitude for dist-upgrades;handles dependencys on mega-pkgs better afaik
<Broadcast> everything
<ubunt1> ajax4: i can't find java in the add-remove
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: okay, nothing is running then.
<Broadcast> tried installing packages to read ntfs
<Broadcast> didnt work
<hapka> ty ajax4 for that link, im going there now
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: now, where did you install mysql when you compiled it
<Broadcast> tried mounting it
<Broadcast> didnt work either
<ajax4> ubunt1: Add the package: sun-java5-bin
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: wait, before you do that -- try typing this which mysql
<mainer> Broadcast: try swapon
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: please be more specific than 'didn't work'
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubunt1> ajax4: where do i add it?
<dade`> is there a way to un-install all packages from repositories that are not in sources.list anymore, and re-install the ubuntu original version ?
<ku> Can anyone help me to get amaroK to play mp3 files? I checked the wiki pages but it tells me to get two packs that don't exist: libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: "which mysql" returns nothing.
<dade`> i had problems with connection
<Broadcast> whats swapon
<ajax4> ubunt1: Install it using the Synaptic Package Manager.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: try sudo find / -name mysql*
<ajax4> ubunt1: Have you installed packages before?
<thoreauputic_> ku: they exist - you need to enable your repos
<ubunt1> ajax4: no, its my first time on linux
<clever> fyrestrtr: you often need to put paterns with *'s in them in ""'s when using find
<thoreauputic_> ku: and w32codecs is only available from 3rd party repos
<thoreauputic_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xsquared> ubunt1, are you enjoying the experience so far? :D
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Big list of files. Which ones are you looking for?
<clever> if a file matching mysql* is in the current folder it will mess things up
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: anything in /usr/bin/ or anything like that?
<ajax4> ubunt1: Run the Synaptic package manager. Click "Start" Menu > System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<fyrestrtr> clever: you mean literally matching mysql+asterisk ?
<clever> yeah
<nekostar> anyone know how to load ringtones to a slvr from ubuntu ??
<ubunt1> ajax4: then i add it?
<nekostar> or java homebrew /
<nekostar> >?
<fyrestrtr> clever: lol yeah that would make sense.
<clever> if a file in the cwd matches the patern it will end up making bash give a file list
<ku> thoreauputic_: in Adept, I went to the repositories and enabled all the ones that were shaded, but I still don't see it.
<nekostar> or work with the itunes?
<clever> so find then finds just those files
<fyrestrtr> clever: but how often do you see a file ending in *
<hapka> I am new to linux and I like gimp better then when I used gimp on windows because I don't remembe the happy faces :)
<ajax4> ubunt1: Click the check mark next to that package, then make sure its marked for installation, then click "Apply" button
<dade`> none knows how to help me ?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: /usr/share/vim/vim63/syntax/mysql.vim, and some in /etc..
<clever> no i mean matching the patern
<ajax4> dade: What is your question?
<xsquared> who here is using XGL/compiz full time? is it stablish? do you recommend it?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: what in /etc ?
<clever> fyrestrtr: go into a random folder touch mysql123 then find / -name mysql*
<dli> Brocolis, if you have another box at hand, probably, you can live with it :) instead of console, you can ssh login
<ajax4> xsquared: I stopped using it cuz of stability issues, but it seems to be stable for a lot of people.
<fyrestrtr> xsquared: its not stablish -- its very beta software. However, I have been running it fulltime without problems on my nvidia-based system. On my ATI laptop, its very unstable.
<thoreauputic_> ku: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse
<ironfroggy> anyone here familiar with the useful treeline program?
<thoreauputic_> !repos > ku
<ku> thoreauputic_: cool thanks, I'll check it out ^^
<thoreauputic_> :)
<ajax4> What is the preferred name for the Ubuntu "Start" button?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server, /etc/chon.daily/mysql-server-41, /etc/init.d/mysql, /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.workstation/mysql-server-4_1, /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.server/mysql-server-4_1, /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.paranoid/mysql-server-4_1, /etc/mysql
<humanpersonman> ajax4, ubuntu doesn't have a start button, it has three seperate menus
<hapka> its called the circle button lol, j/k i dont know
<thoreauputic_> ku: w32codecs is available from ubuntu plf or seveas repos
<dade`> ajax4, is there a way to un-install all packages from repositories that are not in sources.list anymore, and re-install the ubuntu original version ?
<ajax4> humanpersonman: So what is the one with the main menu referred to as?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: whoa, what's in /etc/mysql ?
<xsquared> fyrestrtr, i have installed it before on my nvidia gpu box, and it seemed to be working well, however i couldn't play any games with it running. now that i want to stay away from games, im thinking of installing it again
<humanpersonman> it is called menu bar on the add to panel thing
<nekostar> '/media/usbdisk/iTunes/iPod_Control/iTunes
<nekostar> :/
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: debian.cnf, debiant-log-rotate.conf, debiant-start
<ajax4> humanpersonman: is that the technical term then "add to panel thing" ? :_
<ajax4> :)
<humanpersonman> it says add to panel at the top
<humanpersonman> i suppose add to panel dialogue
<mainer> ku: they're also available at MPlayer's home page
<fyrestrtr> xsquared: yeah, games don't play well (pun) with xgl. You can get some success with the switcher applet (find it in the compiz forums). It allows you to turn off and on compiz on the fly.
<nekostar>   /media/usbdisk/iTunes/iTunes_Control  <<,--- correct on cell phone !_!
<mainer> ajax4: gnome-menu
<ajax4> dade: Hmmm...what are you trying to do?
<xsquared> fyrestrtr, wow, i'll have a look, thanks for that tip
<shriphani> how d i set xfe as the default file manager in xubuntu ?
<ku> mainer: thanks, i'll check it out if I can't figure out .. .but I think I got it. Just saw this guide for the multiverse thing ^^
<ajax4> mainer: So when I tell someone what buttons to push and menus to go to its correct to refer to the first button as the "gnome menu button"?
<Broadcast> ok, got it to read
<PKR_> How do I get permission to change files in /usr/lib/?
<Broadcast> now i need to be able to write
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: your config files are probably in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<hapka> I have a permission problem: My 2nd hard drive I am mounting with fstab (/dev/hdd1/usr2 ext3 defaults 0 0) doesn't allow me to make directories or folders. What do I need to do to do that, I want to store media files and games, but no executiables, ty.
<ajax4> PKR_: sudo -i...that makes you root but be careful
<humanpersonman> PKR_, do the changes in the terminal and start them with 'sudo'
<fyrestrtr> PKR_: use sudo
<PKR_> ok ill do that, thanks
<thoreauputic_> PKR_: changing files in /usr/lib isn't usually a good idea unless you know exactly what you are doing :)
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: There are also some mentions in /home/ that might be important. Most are reference files for things I will eventually be doing WITH MySQL, but there are some in /home/vilkacis/.mysqlgui/administrator/ that seem like they could mean something?
<dade`> ajax4, i added some bad repositories, then upgraded, (repos of debian) and now i deleted those source from sources.list, but i suspect there are bad-packages around
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: So what do I do with /etc/mysql/my.cnf?
<Broadcast> so?
<ironfroggy> why did it take so long for distros to start proactively prohibiting people from actually being logged in as root?
<fyrestrtr> hapka: add 'user,ro' to the options column in fstab. Should work.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: see which mysql binary its pointing to.
<dade`> ajax4, i replaced some of them, but can't see everything
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Are they hidden files I should be using something besides ls to see?
<ajax4> dade: Hmm, I don't know the answer to that one.
<hapka> Broadcast, are ou having troubles writing to your drive after mounting it?
<mainer> ajax4: i'm in fluxbox a.t.m. but they should be self-explanatory,when clicking on them
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: How do I do that?
<dade`> :(
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: because it took a while for linux to get mainstream. Generally, people who used linux knew what root was.
<ku> Got it.. Thanks guys ^^
<humanpersonman> Vilkacis, do ls -a
<ajax4> Vilkacis: use ls -a to see hidden files
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: it isn't prohibited, just deprecated ( a lot!)
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: There are no hidden files in /etc/mysql/
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: I personally think it all started when Mac went to OSX
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: gedit just opens up a blank file.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: open up my.cnf and see what it states in there. It might tell you places where the mysql binary is located on your system. I don't know when you compiled mysql by hand where you put it, so now we have to do hunting for it.
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: nope, it started when sudo became popular.  sun went to using sudo for its internal it stuff long before OSX
<varun> if there are any kernel hackers - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18572
<Broadcast> yeah
<sproingie> well maybe not long before, but before anyway
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: okay, now when you just type mysql and hit enter, what do you get as a response? The same for mysqld
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: yeah, but sun isn't as popular as osx.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Either in /user/local/mysql-complicated-name-here, or in the home directory or root directory when I was trying it in su.
<fyrestrtr> s/popular/mainstream/
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: anywhere
<mainer> Vilkacis: as root updatedb,then locate -i mysql
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: solaris still doesnt use sudo.  i meant sun's internal IT, and i bet other companies did the same.  linux culture is pretty well shaped by how it's used at work
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Nono, I'm saying that's probably where I compiled it originally.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: well look for it there, and delete it from there.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: mysql and mysqld return nothing.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: okay, now close synaptic.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: It's been closed for awhile.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo apt-get update
<weex> is there a difference between linux headers at 2.6.10-5 and 2.6.10-34 from a compiling ndiswrapper perspective?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Done.
<Broadcast> ?
<Vilkacis> mainer: What am I looking for in this locate?
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I alter the fstab umask to allow 0777 options?
<hapka> Hi Broadcast, are you having troubles writing to a drive too, you said yeah but i dont know who u were talking to.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server
<QMario> Is there a reason why sound refuses to work for Flash for Mozilla Firefox?
<Corporal_Dirge> QMario, It works.
<Broadcast> lol
<QMario> Mine doesn't.
<Broadcast> yeah
<Broadcast> well
<humanpersonman> Qmario, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186594&highlight=flash+howto+sound
<Broadcast> i finally mounted the drive
<hapka> me also
<Broadcast> but i cant write to it
<fyrestrtr> QMario: if you have something else playing sound, it might not work (especially if you have a built-in sound card). For those cases, check out !dmix
<hapka> me either :D
<Corporal_Dirge> QMario, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Corporal_Dirge> sudo update-flashplugin
<fyrestrtr> Broadcast: ntfs writing is not well supported under ubuntu
<hapka> Me and broad cast have the same trouble: My 2nd hard drive I am mounting with fstab (/dev/hdd1/usr2 ext3 defaults 0 0) doesn't allow me to make directories or folders. What do I need to do to do that, I want to store media files and games, but no executiables.
<Broadcast> but it is possible
<Broadcast> ?
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I alter the fstab umask to allow 0777 options?
<fyrestrtr> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<QMario> Okay, thank you Corporal_Dirge and humanpersonman!!! :)
<humanpersonman> Corporal_Dirge, i think he has flash, the sound just isnt working
<Corporal_Dirge> The update should help though
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: It once again stopped a MySQL database so it could start the new one.
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know abou umask in fstab?
<hapka> Corporal_Dirge me
<hapka> let me get the command
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql* then try it again
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Actually, no. Starting the new mysql database server failed. It could not connect at localhost, through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) It suggests I check to see if mysqld is running and if that the aformentioned socket exists.
<hapka> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: man mount should tell you all you need to know
<Corporal_Dirge> hapka, How do I allow 777 access to a partition?
<hapka> Corporal_Dirge if you want to edit fstab then use this: sudo nano /etc/fstab, but i am also having trouble myself with permissions too
<Corporal_Dirge> fyrestrtr, It doesn't allow changes, even as root. I need to change the fstab entry.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: hrmm, that's something new then. Try this sudo mkdir /var/run/mysqld && sudo chown mysql:mysql /var/run/mysqld && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Corporal_Dirge> I'm already editing it...
<billybennett> QMario, have you figured out the flash problem?
<ajax4> Corporal_Dirge: Try umask=000
<billybennett> QMario, try closing all instances of firefox and then typing killall esd in console
<billybennett> and then open firefox and see
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Cannot create directory. '/var/run/mysqld' exists.
<hapka> Does anyone know how I can write and rad to /usr2 , it is a drive I mounted but i have no permission.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: ls -l /var/run/mysqld -- who is the owner and group?
<humanpersonman> Qmario, what also works is closing the browser, closing anything that makes sound and then doing this 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart' but the solution I gave actually appears to fix it
<ajax4> hapka: What does it say when you type: ls -l /media/
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: It just says 'total 0'
<fyrestrtr> QMario: you should install !dmix -- that might fix it.
<humanpersonman> or you could install dmix
<humanpersonman> but !dmix is probably good too
<humanpersonman> probably similar
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sorry, try ls -l /var/run/ -- then look at the owner and group column for mysqld
<ajax4> hapka: Wait, you mounted your removable drive to /usr2?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I already removed /var/lib/mysql*, should I re-install..?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: did you remove it after it reinstalled or before?
<billybennett> what dmix?  I had a similar problem earlier.. I had sound working and then all of a sudden gone... and I found out killall esd worked.. but whats this dmix
<hapka> ajax4 it says this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2006-07-21 00:00 cdrom -> cdrom0
<hapka> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-07-21 00:00 cdrom0
<QMario> Okay, thank you all!!! :)
<fyrestrtr> billybennett: virtural mixer. Gives more than one channel to your soundcard so two streams can play simultaneously.
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: After, like you told me to.
<hapka> aja4 i mounted a 2nd hard drive to /usr2
<hapka> :)
<ajax4> hapka: What does it say when you type: ls -l /usr2
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: mysqld says mysql then root.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: *sigh*
<sioux> hi
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: " sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql* then try it again"
<ajax4> hapka: wait
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-client mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-client -- do not touch anything after that, and tell me the results of the install.
<hapka> ajax4, it says this when I do ls -l /usr2: drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2006-07-21 16:12 lost+found
<IseeIsee> how can I give all users read/execute permission on a directory ?
<linux_user400351> i accidentally overwrote a directory by renaming another directory to the same name. is there anyway to get it back without paying a lot of money for commercial software?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: of course, that second mysql-client is actually mysql-server
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, sudo chmod 777 -R directory
<sioux> Hi people I can't install compiz-gnome due to libpango dependency :-( who can help me?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-client mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Ah, OK, I was about to ask.
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, my bad, not that
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman what will this command do ?
<hapka> ok
<fyrestrtr> sioux: the fine people in #ubuntu-xgl
<pimeja> Is it in XChat something like bookmarks for channels and server?
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, you only want to give them read/execute not write?
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman: write as well
<humanpersonman> ok for that then do that command I gave you
<phire> I installed realplayer, but now I can't get sound, I had it before, and other apps have sound, but real player doesn't
<humanpersonman> replacing directory with the actual directory
<IseeIsee> write, let me try
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: Still stopped mysqld and then started mysqld, but it worked this time.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: good, now try this to make sure its working
<fyrestrtr> mysql -u root -p and hit enter, when it asks you for a password, just hit enter -- you should get the mysql> prompt
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I do.
<fyrestrtr> great, now you are up and running again.
<IseeIsee> hummanpersonman: how can I check whether command was succesfully executed ?
<ajax4> hapka: did you get my PM?
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, cd directory
<humanpersonman> then do ls
<jcorrea920> hello everyone
<humanpersonman> everything in there should be green
<hapka> no ajax4 :((i dont hink i did, let me check i am new to gaim
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: If I install administrator and the query browser, will that cause problems?
<ajax4> hapka: No, its in another irc window.
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: no, those don't affect mysql.
<Cynical> alsa says it supports my chipset but it won't build the damn driver
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, or actually you ought to do this command "ls -l directory"
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: you can install those even if you don't have the mysql server on the machine (you can use them solely for remote mysql server tasks)
<hapka> i dont think i did ajax4
<hapka> i can message myself though
<ajax4> hapka: Give me the output of this: ls -ld /var*
<airzer0> hi diddly doo to you
<Sola6662> yo does any1 know what .ink files are for?
<ajax4> ajax4: I just need the line with /var2 on it
<varun0> is there someway to use apt-get to find out the version of a particular package?
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, when you do ls -l, they should all have rwxrwxrwx in front of them
<hapka> output is this: admin@admin-desktop:~$ ls -ld /var*
<hapka> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 2006-05-30 21:02 /var
<fyrestrtr> Sola6662: first guess, inkscape :)
<Dewbie> to spill all over the floor///
<Sola6662> xD
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman: yeah they have, but the problem I was facing still does not solves
<Sola6662> good 1
<fyrestrtr> varun0: I think you can do it with dpkg
<Lobster> Sola6662, i think that are MS Windows Links
<Dewbie> or your monitor
<Lobster> p.e.  a desktoip icon
<Sola6662> can thay be deleted?
<airzer0> is it plug'd in ?
<Sola6662> i got some on my desktop by useing wine to install programs?
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman: may be you can solve it, open this page http://eclipseme.org/docs/installation.html & read under the heading "Install the Wireless Toolkit", thats what I'm trying to acheive
<clarity_> yo... what's up with new_ath_pci is it ubuntu's custom madwifi?
<Dewbie> Ive never heard of .ink files
<ajax4> varun0: Type this: aptitude show packagename
<airzer0> hi
<hapka> hi
<airzer0> how are you
<hapka> bad :(
<phire> How do I install w32codecs for mplayer?
<airzer0> ;(
<ajax4> hapka: What about the /var2 line?
<hapka> u?
<varun0> fyrestrtr, ajax4 : much thanks!
<airzer0> g00d
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hapka> admin@admin-desktop:~$ ls -ld /var2
<hapka> ls: /var2: No such file or directory
<hapka> this is the output for var 2
<ajax4> phire: Follow that link
<hapka> airzer0 are you new too, im new :)
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, it should work
<phire> thanks
<humanpersonman> all users have all permissions now
<airzer0> check this out www.windows.com
<ajax4> hapka: You need to mount that drive
<Lobster> Sola6662, if you install something it will install a desktop shotcut wich is actually a .ink file
<airzer0> yea me too
<ajax4> varun0: np
<Sola6662> Lobster can i delete them,
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<LoRez> Warning: `airzer0' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<airzer0> n00b
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman: ideally thats what I think to but I still fail to build
<Lobster> sure
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<airzer0> n00b
<hapka> :O
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<airzer0> n00b
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Sola6662> thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<regeya> wow.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<regeya> the stuff I don't see by never being here at 2 a.m. anymore.
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, perhaps it is another problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@ipvpn073124.netvigator.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ipvpn073124.netvigator.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@ipvpn073124.netvigator.com]  by Hobbsee
<Sola6662> yay i have clean desktop
<IseeIsee> no its the same problem: the toolkit is even mentioning the same file java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: cannot execute
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hapka> ajax4 I'm not sure what i'm suppose to mount, the drive is already moutned.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<aqau_inter_fly> hello everyone
<ajax4> hapka: Is it a removable usb drive?
<hapka> ajax4 it is a hard drive :)
<nosotros> i need a problem with gizmo project, may anyone help me?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I installed Administrator and the Query browser, that's all. I started up administrator and went to User Administration to change my password. There is already a password there (astericks), and if I try to change it I get an error that says 'Duuplicate user name, please enter another name.'
<nosotros> i have a problem with gizmo project, may anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ajax4> hapka: If the mount point was /var2 and it was mounted then you should be able to enter the /var2 directory.
<ardy> help whenever I start to bootup Ubuntu Desktop cd, this message comes out "uncompressing Linux... ok, booting ther kernel. [4294671.945000] .. MP-BIOS bug:8254 timer not connected to 10-APIC"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b airzer0!*@*.netvigator.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ipvpn073124.netvigator.com]  by Madpilot
<hapka> ajax4 the mount point was usr2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<hapka> ajax4 :))
<nosotros> i have a problem with gizmo project, may anyone help me?
<ajax4> hapka: Heheh, sorry! Try ls -ld /usr* and give me the line with /usr2 on it
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, in concept the permissions of the files are not at fault, maybe you ought to try giving them permissions before you do any installation or any action (i.e. delete everything and start from scratch giving everything the appropriate permissions first)
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: ANYTIME I create a user and attempt to edit the schema privileges, I am told when I apply the changes that it's a duplicate user.
<humanpersonman> I had to do that with azureus, when i was trying to install plugins without the appropriate permissions
<hapka> ajax4: kool, here's the permissions drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2006-07-21 16:12 /usr2
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman: but these files appear after the toolkit is installed
<ajax4> hapka: And now do this one: cat /etc/fstab | grep /usr2
* thoreauputic_ hands ajax4 the "redundant uses of cat" prize
* ajax4 accepts it gladly
<thoreauputic_> ;-)
<hapka> ajax4: ok i did that :)
<Vilkacis> xcglj vkdf;lks
<ajax4> hapka: What is the output?
<hapka> ajax4: here's what it said: /dev/hdd1       /usr2               ext3    defaults  0       0
<ajax4> hapka: Edit the fstab file and change defaults to: default,umask=000
<ardy> help whenever I start to bootup Ubuntu Desktop cd, this message comes out "uncompressing Linux... ok, booting ther kernel. [4294671.945000] .. MP-BIOS bug:8254 timer not connected to 10-APIC"
<ajax4> hapka: umm that should be defaults,umask=000
<hapka> ajax4: ok :))
<humanpersonman> IseeIsee, permissions aren't the problem, i have no idea though why it isn't working
<Vilkacis> Anyone else have any expertise in mysql?
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman: i'm stuck on this problem since 2 days :)
<phire> Vilkaceis, I have a little
<Vilkacis> phire: Any idea why administrator will not let me change passwords or schema? Everytime, it says I cannot do it because it's a duplicate user name. It's like saying I cannot change the user because it already exists.
<ajax4> hapka: Now unmount and remount that partition then do: sudo chmod 777 /usr2
<bilss_> hi
<RedGhost> hey when i try to watch videos like on say youtube i get video but no sound, is there an audio codec pack??
<hapka> ajax4: the line is now /dev/hdd1       /usr2               ext3    defaults,umask=000 0       0, how do i unmount i i only learned sudo :)
<Vilkacis> phire: is there a better mysql gui I could be using?
<phire> what are you useing?
<bilss_> DBO: ok its done coffee machine installed in downstaris  main enterence
<ajax4> hapka: umount /usr2 then do mount /usr2
<hapka> ajax4: ty :)
<Vilkacis> phire: MySQL Administrator and MySQL Query Browser.
<phire> you could try phpmyadmin
<schmakk> i have a box running kde and gnome, starting with installing ubuntu.. if i want to try out Xfce4 too, do i just do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and then have something magic happen that makes it work?
<Vilkacis> phire: But Administrator will not let me change anything about the users I create. It insists they are duplicates. Is there a command-line I could use to just give all privledges to a user?
<fyrestrtr> Vilkacis: check what users you have from the mysql client
<Vilkacis> phire: That is, I assume, in synaptic?
<fredl> Hello. I have recently upgraded to 6.06 and am using fglrx, but the display driver seems to cause my system to crash sometimes.
<thoreauputic_> schmakk: it will work - just choose it at login
<phire> It should be
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: The what? I only know of administrator and the query browser. Where is the client?
<schmakk> thoreauputic_, so there will just be an xfce session to choose, like there was with installing kubuntu-desktop?
<thoreauputic_> schmakk: yup
<hapka> ajax4: it is asking for file system type for mount, i forget where to put that
<fredl> anybody else here using the fglrx driver for X with a PCI Express ATI X740 card by any chance?
<schmakk> thoreauputic_, awesome, im gonna mess with that then =)
<thoreauputic_> :)
<xarq> is the usbnet-module part of ubuntu dapper by default?
<Vilkacis> fyrestrtr: I know I *installed* it (the mysql client), as it was listed in Synaptic. But it's not in my applications menu and if I try to add applications it does not show up there either.
<ajax4> hapka: The file system is already specified in the fstab. Most likely you have to be root to mount/unmount. Try sudo umount /usr2 then sudo mount /usr2
<bilss_> someone please give me some feedback on this http://pastebin.ca/95687
<thoreauputic_> Vilkacis: mysql is not a gui
<fredl> I get a lot of messages in my xorg.log like:
<fredl> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
<fredl> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<hapka> ajax4 ok, i think it worked :)
<Vilkacis> thoreauputic_: I know this, I am trying to find a gui that works.
<uXp> who uses Xchat here?
<ajax4> hapka: Now do sudo chmod 777 /usr2
* Lobster does
* ajax4 does
<fredl> in fact, I think the driver tries to open /dev/dri/card0 - /dev/dri/card254
<uXp> ok
<bilss_> DBO: any ideas
<uXp> How do you edit so I can connect to a server with a password on startup?
<IseeIsee> humanpersonman: how can I convert that directory back to previous state as in the way it was before giving all read/execute rights
<hapka> ajax4: ok, i did that too it seemd to work
<fredl> brb
<Lobster> in the server-list edit and there is a entry "connection password"
<thoreauputic_> Vilkacis: apt-cache search mysql GUI admin  <-- might help ( mysql-admin appears to be one option )
<ajax4> bilss_: Its hard to discern from the pastebin what your specific question is.
<noiesmo> uXp, open server list click on server then click edit and you can enter info
<bilss_> ajax4: ok let me make it clear
<ajax4> hapka: type ls -ld /usr* and post the line that has /usr2 in it
<Vilkacis> thoreauputic_: Only returns the administrator (which I am already having problems with) and it's common files.
<hapka> ajax4: :D drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4096 2006-07-21 16:34 /usr2
<Vilkacis> thoreauputic_: Do you know how to give a user all schema priviledges just by the command line?
<hapka> ajax4: i think that worked because i did some research on those letters :))
<ajax4> hapka: Okay, good it says that all users can enter, read, and write files to that directory. You should be good to go.
<Dirge> Anyone know how to give write access to users of an external HDD??
<hapka> ajax4: ty :D :D: D
<thoreauputic_> Vilkacis: sorry, I have no mysql experience - someone else might know
<ajax4> hapka: No problem :)
<ajax4> Dirge: You have to edit your fstab file and put the right umask in there.
<_atomic> sup?
<ajax4> bilss_: Go ahead
<Dirge> ajax4, What umask? 000?
<_atomic> not sure
<ajax4> Dirge: Yep
<Dirge> ajax4, And if that doesn't work?
<ajax4> Dirge: Come back here and tell us what happened :)
<xarq> !usbnet
<ubotu> I know nothing about usbnet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dirge> ajax4, Ok, I'm back
<Dirge> It's unchanged
<ajax4> Dirge: What is unchanged?
<Dirge> ajax4, Permissions.
<ajax4> Dirge: You have to also set the permissions of the directory you mounted it to.
<Dirge> ok, that's done too
<bilss_> i have this program called suck (small newsfeed from an NNTP server with standard NNTP commands) and the bit where it says > output at end of suck and  > /etc/suck/sucknewsrc: Permission denied  and > Moving newsrc to backup: Permission denied  is a reply to a email i sent the bits below are instructiond on what to do this is the part i do not know how to do
<ajax4> Dirge: Is the dir set to 777?
<Dirge> yes
<ajax4> Dirge: Post the relevant line from your fstab file
<Dirge> /dev/sda1	/media/MobileDisk vfat	defaults,umask=000 0	0
<Vilkacis> Does anyone have any mysql experience?
<ajax4> Vilkacis: I have some
<ajax4> Dirge: Is the disk mounted?
<Dirge> yes
<bilss_> ajax4: i have this program called suck (small newsfeed from an NNTP server with standard NNTP commands) and the bit where it says > output at end of suck and  > /etc/suck/sucknewsrc: Permission denied  and > Moving newsrc to backup: Permission denied  is a reply to a email i sent the bits below are instructiond on what to do this is the part i do not know how to do
<bilss_> <ajax4> Dirge: Is the dir set to 777?
<Vilkacis> ajax4: 1) What GUI do you use, if any? 2) Can you instruct me in giving all schema priviledges to a user using the command-line?
<cpk2> Vilkacis: try going to #mysql ?
<Vilkacis> ...there's a channel? XD
<Dirge> bilss_, yes
<fredl> anybody aware of fglrx troubles in Dapper?
<farous_> fredl: working here no prob
<bilss_> Dirge: sorry inot my post strange
<cpk2> anyone know if there is a way to remove almost all of my packages except pretty much my windows manager?
<fredl> what kind of card do you have farous?
<ajax4> Vilkacis: I use the same one that was just mentioned...and I don't have much exp. with stuff required for your second requirement.
<farous_> 9600
<regeya> cpk2: start removing packages. ;-)
<Dirge> /dev/sda1	/media/MobileDisk vfat	defaults,umask=000 0	0 folder is 777, remounted. nothing, still rwxr-xr-x
<Vilkacis> #mysql is sadly quiet and empty-seeming... -_-
<ajax4> Dirge: What are the owner and group for the mount point?
<cpk2> regeya: over a thousand... dont want to spend that much time =\
<Vilkacis> ajax4: Ever have problems giving permissions to a user?
<fredl> farous_: Hmm. are you on Dapper?
<cpk2> and trust me regeya i've considered it
<Dirge> root and plugdev?
<linux_user400351> how can i install an older version of xfce in xubuntu?
<farous_> fredl: i have used it on breezy and dapper no prob
<ajax4> Vilkacis: Yeah, I'm not too familiar with all that. I mostly use it for my own personal box.
<dli> linux_user400351, you can not :(
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: I'm seeing bogus characters in that line here - did you use spaces ? I'm seeing "I" for some reason between the fields
<dli> linux_user400351, downgrading is not recommended
<Dirge> ajax4, root and plugdev
<noiesmo> Vilkacis, for mysql there is phpmyadmin a web based gui for mysql also mysql-admin
<fredl> farous_: On Breezy everything worked fine for me too. Dapper is unstable with fglrx 8.25.18 on my X740 card
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, I's?
<ajax4> Dirge: Have you tried adding users you want to have access to the plugdev group?
<bilss_> ajax4: did you see my post
<farous_> fredl: it might be xorg-7 for that is the only change that is relevent
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: the spaces in your fstab line are showing as highlighted "I" in irssi
<fredl> farous_: In fact it doesn't tell me it's an X740 card, it says (--) Chipset RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B) found
<farous_> fredl: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dirge> ajax4, Isn't that just a duct-tape solution to permissions being broken?
<linux_user400351> dli, im sure theres a way to do it
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: just wondering how you edited that line...
<fredl> farous_: Nope, should that not be done after the upgrade to Dapper if it's required?
<Dirge> ajax4, I don't want to give all basic users plugdev grouping.
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, Whch line?
<fredl> farous_: BTW, if I stop talking in the middle of the conversation, my system has hung :)
<linux_user400351> dli, i could download the source code, compile it, and install it
<ajax4> Dirge: Well, the plugdev group was added to control permissions to external hard drives on a user-by-user basis...so its there for a reason.
<farous_> fredl: xorg7 have changed where files are stored. if you had a custom configured xorg.conf file it might cause prob
<thoreauputic_> Dirge:  /dev/sda1I/media/MobileDisk vfatIdefaults,umask=000 0I0
<ajax4> Dirge: But yeah, we should be able to bypass that.
<Vilkacis> noiesmo: mysql-admin is giving me nothing but problems when I try to give priviledges.
<ajax4> bilss_: Are you just looking for how to edit the /etc/sucknewsrc file?
<fredl> farous_: ok, let me see if that helps...
<farous_> fredl: i had other issues with dapper though but not with fglrx
<farous_> fredl: back xorg.conf file first
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, Those are tabs
<noiesmo> Vilkacis, i only really use phpmyadmin i noticed you asked about gui for mysql
<fredl> farous_: ok..
<dli> linux_user400351, if you are such a smart ass, just dont use ubuntu
<farous_> good luck :)
<noiesmo> Vilkacis, sorry i havent used mysql-admin so im not sure but does the user you are login in as have GRANT permissions
<nol13> fredl: is your can someone help me i have a problem?
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: OK - seems odd that they show that way - haven't seen that before
<Dirge> This is really frustrating. Windows would have everything running in 5 seconds, but I've been on this for 2 weeks.
<userundefine> Dirge, what are you trying to do ?
<nol13> fredl: is your last initial L.?
<bilss_> ajax4: i think so what i do not understand is where it says chown news [name of your script]  and [your script]  is the path and name of that script which call suck and finally chmod 777 etc/suck/sucknewsrc   you see in the pastebin how the suck direstory looks
<Dirge> userundefine, Let people use the external hdd.
<nol13> my computer has probs, can anyone help?
<farous> dridge it take time to adjust did you try help.ubuntu.com
<Dirge> userundefine, So far it only let's me use rwxr-xr-x
<linux_user400351> dli, whatever
<ajax4> bilss_: If you want to change permissions of the file, just type this: sudo chmod 777 /etc/suck/sucknewsrc
<userundefine> Dirge, you can't chmod it 777 ?
<noiesmo> Dirge, the extrenal drive is fat 32 not ntfs
<Dirge> farous, I've been reading thousands of pages, literally.
<Sola6662> New Distribution Release 6.06 LTS is available
<nol13> i cant get any porn, or it wont play, or something i dunno
<Sola6662> whats new?
<Dirge> noiesmo, It's fat32
<Dirge> userundefine, I have, but still no write
<Vilkacis> noiesmo: I log in as root. I should hope it has that. How can I check or add it?
<dli> nol13, get out of here
<bilss_> ajax4: ok thanks what about the chown part?
<userundefine> Dirge, for root or users ?
<Vilkacis> noiesmo: And I have just added phpmyadmin, how do I use it?
<farous> Dirge: if i may ask what is the problem you face
<Sola6662> whats new in 6.06 LTS
<Dirge> userundefine, For everyone, root has access
<Dirge> farous, No write for group or user
<ajax4> bilss_: That changes who owns the file. So do: sudo chown OWNERNAME /etc/suck/sucknewsrc
<nol13> dli, sorry, my new installation is having problems in the proccessing of video media files
<farous> Dirge: no write permission you mean on what on your home dir or a mounted partition
<Dirge> fstab -> /dev/sda1	/media/MobileDisk vfat	defaults,umask=000 0	0
<dli> nol13, get restricted formats, get win32codecs
<farous> Dirge: so you want to write to fat32 partiton is that it or an ntfs one
<bilss_> ajax4; ok thanks would be my user name for example "bliss" or is it "news"
<noiesmo> Vilkacis, should be http://localhost/phpMyAdmin
<Dirge> farous, That's it.
<nol13> dli, thx ill try that. but where do i get the porn?
<fredl> brb
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: is this a USB drive? If so it should just work when you plug it in
<ajax4> bilss_: Usually it doesn't matter, if you changed the permissions to 777 anyone would have permission to read/write/execute that file
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, You'd thing.
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, You'd think.
<dli> nol13, this channel doesn't cover that
<Vilkacis> noismo: Does not work..
<Dirge> This is Ubuntu. even viewing images is made difficult.
<ajax4> Dirge: I can't see why its not working. Is the drive in good working order?
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: try  tail -f /var/log/messages  , then plufg it in and see what lands in that file
<thoreauputic_> *plug
<farous> Dirge: normally root has write permission to fat32 let me see how you can modify your fstab for regular user to write to it
<Dirge> ajax4, Works fine writing as root
<bilss_> ajax4: ok so which command should i execute first in the pastebin it says chown then chmod?
<Dirge> farous, I can write to fstab fine.
<ajax4> Dirge: I had a drive with a vfat partition on it and the drive was going out...it would switch to read-only for no reason. It was posessed :)
<nol13> dli, na man i am running ubuntu
<ajax4> bilss_: What is the name and location of your script?
<Dirge> ajax4, It's new and works fine.
<farous> Dirge: i was talking about your fat partition root has write permission to it for regular users to write to it there are parameters to be put in your fstab file
<aqau_inter_fly> hello everyone i'm trying to install ntfs-3g, and when i run ./configure, it says i need to install fuse, so i install fuse and it still says i don't have fuse installed when i do ./configure
<yuriok1> hello who use modem ale 150?
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: if it's a USB drive it will only be sda1 if it's the first usb device you plug in
<aqau_inter_fly> does anyone know about this
<ajax4> aqau_inter_fly: Is there a library that goes with fuse you need to install?
<dli> aqau_inter_fly, apt-get install libfuse2-dev
<userundefine> Dirge, I think your umask is missing a 0.  Try this : umask=0000    0 0
<aqau_inter_fly> dli: okay
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, I know, but it's not as easy as it seems. I plugged it in and found I had no write priv.
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: dmesg | tail or tail -f /var/log/messages might give you a clue as to what the system thinks it is
<dli> aqau_inter_fly, sorry, it's libfuse-dev
<fredl> farous_: that didn't help at all :P
<Dirge> userundefine, added the 0, umounted and mounted. Nothing.
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: USB devices don't normally need /etc/fstab entries
<ajax4> bilss_: If your script is /etc/suck/sucknewsrc then just do: sudo chmod 777 /etc/suck/newsrc...then do: sudo chown root /etc/suck/newsrc
<bilss_> ajax4; ok thats a good question i just installed suck with apt-get, i wonder if he is refering to the crontab line which goes like this bilss_: That changes who owns the file. So do: sudo chown OWNERNAME /etc/suck/sucknewsrc    do you think its this script?
<farous> fredl: do you have the linux-restricted-modules package installed
<nol13> is it true that in linux you can go to any porn site and not get a virus?
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: they are handled by hal and udev IIRC
<varun0> !xfce > varun0
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, Well it put itself in. So I wanted to edit it since it never gave mr write.
<thoreauputic_> nol13: lol - yes
<ajax4> bilss_: My guess is that is the script if the support email used that as an example...what does it say when you type those commands?
<varun0> how is installing xubuntu-desktop different from installing xfce4?
<shriphani> how do i create a shortcut to .Trash on my desktop
<fredl> farous_: yup.
<bilss_> ajax4 : sorry about that
<dli> nol13, there's no virus in linux practically, just keep in mind, don't use root to surf
<thoreauputic_> varun0: xubuntu-desktop has extra goodies
<ajax4> bilss_: its cool
<farous> fredl: perhaps its the driver then so you are using the mesa driver now?
<ajax4> shriphani: Do you mean you want the trashcan on your desktop?
<thoreauputic_> varun0: abiword, thunar I think, xfmedia
<thoreauputic_> varun0: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop  to see
<fredl> farous_: how can I tell if I'm using the mesa driver?
<varun0> thoreauputic_: much thanks!
<userundefine> Dirge, hrm, well, sorry.  Maybe try the forums for someone more experienced with that setup than myself
<bilss_> ajax4:  ok thats a good question i just installed suck with apt-get, i wonder if he is refering to the crontab  line which goes like this */44 * * * * suck nntp.aioe.org -A -bp -hl localhost -c -i 200 -M -n -Q
<farous> fredl: flgrxinfo
<farous> fglrxinfo sorry
<ajax4> Dirge: I don't see why its not working either.
<Dirge> userundefine, It takes an expert to write to a USB disk??
<farous> and what is your complain again of your fglrx driver?
<fredl> farous_: where would you prefer seen the output of that?
<fredl> seeing.
<ajax4> Dirge: It should work out of the box
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<userundefine> Dirge, I don't have any problems writing to them.  Just trying to help...
<farous> fredl: use the pastebin
<nol13> cool, but when i go there i think my java is running
<farous> fredl: and it will tell you what driver it use
<xange> what can I use for format a USB Drive from NTFS to Ext2?
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: something is wrong - it should by default pop up nautilus and allow read write - is the hardware at fault perhaps?
<Dirge> ajax4, Nothing about ubuntu worked out of the box, I've been fighting for a month to get it working.
<ajax4> bilss_: That crontab line doesn't refer to your local files, so I don't think thats it
<aqau_inter_fly> dli: the ntfs-3g configure still says i don't have it installed
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, the hardware works in OSX and WIndows. So it's Ubuntu
<farous> thoreauputic_: perhaps he can not use pmount as user?
<userundefine> Dirge, there are other distributions.  And *BSD.
<fredl> farous_: I cut & pasted on pastebin
<ajax4> Dirge: Ubuntu is hands-down the easiest distro I've ever installed or used. Sorry you're having problems with it.
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: OK
<fredl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18576
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: actually farous makes a good point - can you pmount /dev/sda1  ?
<fredl> farous_: so doesn't seem like I'm using the Mesa driver, correct?
<dli> aqau_inter_fly, apt-get install libfuse-dev
<bilss_> ajax4: ok i will do you suugeated before which was s_:" If your script is /etc/suck/sucknewsrc then just do: sudo chmod 777 /etc/suck/newsrc...then do: sudo chown root /etc/suck/newsrc "  see what happens
<farous> fredl: it is working fine so what is the problem
<aqau_inter_fly> dli: i did that
<ajax4> Dirge: That workaround I mentioned earlier about adding users to the plugdev group. Have you tried it at least? Does it work for you?
<Dirge> thoreauputic_, I pmounted, same results
<dli> aqau_inter_fly, pastebin your commands and error messages
<farous> fredl: no you are using ati one. glxinfo |grep render
<aqau_inter_fly> dli: and it was successful, but ./configure for ntfs-3g still says its not there
<aqau_inter_fly> dli: for when i do ./configure
<farous> fredl: will give you render =yes so you have 3d accel
<Dirge> ajax4, That's not a solution I can use. I can't give users access to plugdev.
<aqau_inter_fly> ?
<ajax4> bilss_: sudo chmod 777 /etc/suck/sucknewsrc just do that and tell me what it says
<thoreauputic_> Dirge: hmm - is this the first user? Is the user in all relevant groups?
<xange> anybody able to point me in the right direction for how to format my NTFS USB Drives so that I can acctualy use them under Ubuntu? please
<dsas> xange: by use do you mean write? if so you don't.
<ajax4> Dirge: I understand...however, I suggest trying it for a single user just to make sure you can get write working AT ALL.
<Dewbie> xange fat32
<A-L-P-H-A> xange? format? or mount?
<Dewbie> fat32 is rw
<xange> dsas: thats why I said _format_
<aqau_inter_fly> dli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18577
<Dewbie> under linux
<dsas> xange: Just use fat32
<bilss_> ajax4: ok just a sec
<xange> I don't care about the files that were once on there, I want them to go bye bye
<userundefine> xange, sudo fdisk /path/to/disk
<Dewbie> NTFS is read only Fat#@ and Fat16 is READ/WRITE
<ajax4> xange: NTFS support is buggy under Linux, use fat instead
<xange> userundefine: ty
<dli> aqau_inter_fly, the error message is pretty clear, you need fuse > 2.5.0
<A-L-P-H-A> I recently read NTFS was full read/write capable... [albeit, shouldn't be used in a production environment] 
<Dirge> ajax4, Well, that's be nice, but the permission is rwxr-xr-x So group doesn't have access either.
<Dewbie> alpha it is, but its terribly buggy
<bilss_> ajax4: ok did that curser just returned to prompt
<A-L-P-H-A> Dewbie, fair enough.
<ajax4> bilss_: Try running your program and see if it works
<Dewbie> guaranteed rw is fat32 or fat16
<aqau_inter_fly> dli: yes i know, i did install a 2.5 version from the website, but i don't know what version you had me install with apt-get install
<xange> yes I know NTFS you cannot write, I don't care to use NTFS or FAT I am making the move to nix and not going back :) though is Ext2/3 comptable with OS X? I have a desktop OS X that I wouldn't mind sharing the usb drives with if I had to...
<fredl> farous_: yes, the card is detected alright, everything starts up fine. However at some point trashing of the screen occurs, bits and pieces get weird colors or weird characters, and eventually the system hard-hangs like it just did.
<Dewbie> os x is based (loosly) on linux
<xange> yeah I know, unix
<ajax4> Dirge: I know you unmounted but did you try unplugging and replugging?
<A-L-P-H-A> Is there a nice way to use wifi with ubuntu?  Something that will keep WPA passkeys safe, but auto connect to open wifi if available?
<thoreauputic_> Dewbie: no, it's based on BSD
<Dewbie> or should I say *nix
<userundefine> on *BSD, not linux
<fyrestrtr> actually, its based on unix, not linux. More specifically, BSD.
<farous> fredl: are you sure it is the fglrx driver ? did you try the opensource driver to compare
<Dewbie> sorry
<bilss_> ajax4: ok its the crontab think i will see in my mail what the output is later if still says permmisonn diened or not cannot chech right now
<Dewbie> slight mistype
<Dirge> ajax4, Yup, even a reboot earlier.
<Dewbie> :P
<farous> fredl: how about dmesg or check the logs they will tell you what is wrong
<WhatTheDeuce> How would I install Sun's jre on Ubuntu?  GIJ has a bug which causes problems in a project I'm working on.
<xange> so does anybody know if there is a format that I can use that will go between OS X/Ubuntu smoothly? Fat32 sucks, 250gb drive turns into like 190
<Dirge> ajax4, Oh, back to my original nick too..
<farous> fredl: /var/log/
<fyrestrtr> !java > WhatTheDeuce
<ajax4> bilss_: Grab the line from crontab and run it manually.
<thoreauputic_> !java > WhatTheDeuce
<Dewbie> xange burn it and buy a 5 gb hdd
<Dewbie> heh
<fredl> farous_: Well I think so... dmesg doesn't show anything weird, nor does Xorg.log
<Dewbie> then use fat16
<fyrestrtr> xange: linux can read hfs without problems.
<ajax4> bilss_: Type this at the prompt: suck nntp.aioe.org -A -bp -hl localhost -c -i 200 -M -n -Q
<xange> ty fyrestrtr
<xarq> xange: HFS (not HFS+)
<bilss_> ajax4:ok just a sec
<userundefine> anyway, fat is safer for cross-system compatibility.  there aren't any good ext* rw'ers for osx.
<Dewbie> so then
<Dewbie> fat rw ability has been around for years
<Corporal_Dirge> ajax4, I'm going to give up for the day. 12 hours of getting nowhere is getting to me.
<ajax4> Corporal_Dirge: Wait just one sec
<Dewbie> damn NTFS mongrels
<fyrestrtr> xange: on the same box, or two different box?
<Bot_Builder> Could any type of linux work in 4mb of ram?
<xarq> fyrestrtr: it's boxen
<Bot_Builder> I just found a really really old laptop
<Dewbie> tinylinux might..
<xarq> Bot_Builder: DSL could I think
<farous> fredl: i am using the open source driver now with 3d accel on the sys i am using now
<thoreauputic_> Bot_Builder: maybe an early Slackware
<swim> hey folks I'm trying to play a dvd movie, when I go to totem-xine and go to Movie>Play dvd... I get: "Totem was not able to play this disc."Please check that a disc is present in the drive.
<fyrestrtr> xange: you can use nfs and that will work without any problems.
<Dewbie> yeah dsl
<farous> fredl: and frnakely there is no diff
<Dewbie> forgot the name :(
<Bot_Builder> hmm, ok, thanks
<swim> could someone help me out?
<dli> aqau_inter_fly, dpkg -s
<farous> fredl: i use the fglrx driver on my ubuntu box
<nol13> Bot_Builder, is thae laptop still running?
<fyrestrtr> !dvd > swim
<Corporal_Dirge> Status for the month: dual-monitor fail, tightvnc fail, usb write fail, vlc mp4 fail, ubuntu failure!
<farous> fredl: and the open source on my debian that i am using now
<ajax4> Corporal_Dirge: Sorry I couldn't help you more
<userundefine> Bot_Builder, *maybe* damn small Linux, or linux from scratch.
<fredl> farous_: any pointers to how to install the opensource driver then?
<Bot_Builder> yeah, it runs. windows3.1, lol
<thoreauputic_> swim: you probably need libdvdcss2
<ajopaul> hi how do i play all files in a directory and its subdirectory thru mplayer command
<swim> fyrestrtr: I have libdvdcss2 already
<Dewbie> gentoo might.. if you build from the ground up
<thoreauputic_> !restricted > swim
<fredl> farous_: I'm just thinking the opensource driver might not detect that card I have since it's a bit rare.
<swim> thoreauputic_: I have libdvdcss2 already
<Dewbie> literally
<Bot_Builder> lol
<nol13> Bot_Builder, you better go catch it
<thoreauputic_> swim: OK
<farous> fredl: they are already installed with your xserver. remove the linux-restricted-modules package
<userundefine> Dewbie, gentoo would take years to bootstrap on that :P
<fyrestrtr> swim: did you run the install-css file already?
<swim> I have followed the dvd playback howto
<swim> yes
<Bot_Builder> I think I'll try dsl, I've used it before
<Dewbie> it would yes
<Dewbie> but its an option
<farous> fredl: then modify your xorg.conf file to use either radeon or ati depending on your card
<ajax4> ajopaul: Are you using the gui version of mplayer or the command line version?
<fuoco> how can i get a newer synaptics driver version ? 0.14.5 or 0.14.6 ?
<fyrestrtr> swim: does the dvd show up on the desktop when you insert it in the drive?
<Bot_Builder> Getting it onto the laptop would be a pain in the ass though - only floppy drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %LoRez!*@*]  by rob
<ajopaul> ajax4: no command line one..
<fredl> farous_: ok, lemme give that a try too then, thanks.
<swim> fyrestrtr: no it doesnt
<bilss_> ajax4; its still working just a sec not fininshed yet
<Bot_Builder> nol12 - catch it?
<farous> fredl: so change fglrx to ati first then for 3d use radeon
<ajax4> ajopaul: Just add the files you want to play into the playlist
<farous> fredl: good luck
<Bot_Builder> *nol13
<xarq> if I'm connecting a device over usbnet, what do I set up in ifconfig?  usb0?
<fyrestrtr> swim: goes without saying but .. you do have a dvd drive, right?
<swim> fyrestrtr: yes :)
<fredl> farous_: but I don't have a Radeon, right?
<Corporal_Dirge> ajax4, Just as I get up to leave I see it shows rwxrwxrwx.... BUT doesn't allow writing still.... wth?
<fredl> oh yeah I do
<ajopaul> ajax4: u mean use the gui version..
<fredl> sorry
<nol13> Bot_Builder, yes, before it runs away
<fyrestrtr> swim: hrmm, strange. does it work in other players?
<Dewbie> so then... how do I make ubunto do my laundry?
<farous> fredl: try ati driver first
<fredl> farous_: ok
<ajax4> ajopaul: Oh, for the command line one you just do: mplayer *.avi (or whatever)
<Madpilot> Dewbie, this is Linux for human beings... but not for their laundry ;)
<swim> fyrestrtr: well if I try to mount the dvd drive manually , I get: mount: No medium found
<Dewbie> blah
<Bot_Builder> ah, hehe
<fyrestrtr> Dewbie: get a usb cable interface to your washer and plug it in, then find the opensource drivers at whirlpool.sourceforge.net -- install them, and then go.
<ajax4> Corporal_Dirge: If the permissions list is "rwxrwxrwx" then any user can write to that file
<thoreauputic_> swim: dud DVD? Have you tried a different one to check?
<nol13> bwhahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
<Dewbie> awesome
<thoreauputic_> nol13: spare us
<swim> thoreauputic_: a different what?
<thoreauputic_> swim: another DVD
<ajax4> Corporal_Dirge: Disregard that last one, thought I was talking to someone else in the channel.
<fredl> farous_: trying to remove all the restricted modules packages but I can't remove all of them it seems.
<farous> fredl: not all of them
<Shinaku> Hey.. having a little problem with a Compaq PCMCIA 802.11b card
<Shinaku> it plugs in and flashes up alright
<Shinaku> but when I active eth1 (it's connection) the lights just go off
<Dewbie> ahh yes ain't built in wireless just da bomb?
<Shinaku> they then blink and go off again
<nol13> fredl: what brand of ram are you using?
<Shinaku> Dewbie, ;)
<farous> fredl: sudo aptitude purge  linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<swim> thoreauputic_: yes I have.
<thoreauputic_> swim: same result I'm assuming?
<Dewbie> I had to fight to get my PCMCIA wireless aircard to work
<swim> thoreauputic_: yes exactly the same result
<xange> inside of fdisk i run 'l' to see a list of formats and I don't see HFS am I missing somethimg (I'm sure I am, its only 3:45am)
<userundefine> Bot_Builder, check this out ! http://www.linuxdig.com/howto/ldp/4mb-Laptops.php
<fyrestrtr> xange: if you have two computers, one using osx, the other ubuntu. Just use nfs to share files between them.
<thoreauputic_> xange: you normally set hfs or hfsplus in /etc/fstab - I think man fstab would tell you
<xange> I'm talking about for my 250gb usb drive
<xange> i guess i could just format them through os x, that'd make more since huh
<swim> any other ideas for me folks?
<xarq> xange: FAT, HFS, etc.
<fyrestrtr> xange: format it whatever you like for the pc its attached to. So if its attached to your ubuntu box, then format it with ext3. Then use nfs and share it with your osx machine. Of course, if you plan to physically move it each time, then you need other options.
<KenSentMe|zzz> Hi, when i try to watch an online video i get a totem error: Totem could not play 'mms://streams3.omroep.nl/tv/vpro/hollandsport/bb.20031019.asf'. There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie. I've installed w32codecs and the totem-firefox-xine-plugin.
<ajax4> bilss_: How is it going?
<thoreauputic_> xange: any particular reason to avoid the default vfat format? It's compatible with anything ( lousy fs I admit)
<bilss_> ajax4: well the permissions have changed  lie so --rwxrwxrwx  1 news news  122 2006-07-05 11:15 sucknewsrc
<bilss_>    but when i do the cron run as you suggested i still get /etc/suck/sucknewsrc: Permission denied
<bilss_>   and  Moving newsrc to backup: Permission denied
<xange> the fs is the main reason
<fredl> farous_: when I use aptitude it tellsme some packages are broken
<fredl> farous_: (I usually use dpkg / apt)
<swim> thoreauputic_: I guess I can try pluging in a new dvd drive...
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: yeah, totem has issues with mms - try the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: or use mimms
<aqau_inter_fly> Okay is there a simple way to read a nstf partition (i don't need to be able to write
<ajax4> bilss_: Type this: ls -l /etc/suck/sucknewsrc and give me the output
<farous> fredl: forget about what aptitude say that is normal and most of the time the packages are not broken
<Bot_Builder> sweet, thanks userundefine!
<fredl> farous_: it is now proposing to downgrade linux-restricted-modules and has installed a version that's two versions older
<nol13> Bot_Builder: i used to have a distro that ran off a floppy on a desktop with similar specs, it couldnt do much but it would priobably work, search distrowatch for floppy based distros, or what userundefine said probably
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic_: i also tried to watch the same video with realmedia, but then firefox asks me to install the realplayer plugin
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: mkdir ~/ntfs-drive && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever-the-drive-is /home/yourusername/ntfs-drive
<swim> well I guess I'll shutdown to install a new dvd drive and see if thats the issue
<fredl> and it now wants me to reboot....
<farous> fredl: that is not proper hmm
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: the mozilla-mplayer plugin will plat real media
<farous> fredl: does synaptic give you same prob.
<Bot_Builder> nol13 - alright, sounds good.  I dunno how useful this thing will be without a bat, but hey
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: only downside is that it's kind of ugly - but it works OK
<farous> fredl: check with synaptic if you truely have broken packages. or apt if you know how to
<fredl> farous_: shall I just start up synaptic, select the restricted-modules package and remove it from there?
<xange> fyrestrtr: I think I am going to end up going with your solution..physically moving the drives doesn't even sonud fun to begin with so with giving myself a way around that I get 2 things accomplished, plus them anybody on my local that wants files can just access through nfs
<xange> thanks
<bilss_> ajax4: lex1@xstation:~$ ls -l /etc/suck/sucknewsr      -rwxrwxrwx 1 news news 122 2006-07-05 11:15 /etc/suck/sucknewsrc
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic_: when i install it, will it override the totem-xine-firefox-plugin?
<brotakul> hi. i'm trying to lesten to online radios via XMMS but the buffer won't finish. does anybody know why?
<farous> fredl: you do nto need to remove all restricted packages
<nathanj> how do i reconfigure a netowkr device from the console?
<KenSentMe> nathanj: edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: my experience was that it sometimes conflicts with it - if so uninstall the totem plugin
<brotakul> nathanj: for pppoe: rp pppoeconf
<KenSentMe> s/networking/network
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: the mplayer plugin tends to take over somwhat, but as I said, it works here
<nathanj> no prompting screen? i just skipped it during ,my install
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: okay i did that, now how do i get into the drive?
<fyrestrtr> cd ~/ntfs-drive
<fyrestrtr> ls
<xeno> hmmmm...
<farous> fredl: tell me what does the command uname -r in a terminal tell you
<ajax4> bilss_: type this and tell me what the output is: ls -ld /etc/suck
<bilss_> ajax4 i notice the line in xterm /etc/suck/sucknewsrc is In green clolour  ok just a sec
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic_: i try to run the video, but with WM i get the message connecting and the stopped and with RM the screen remains white
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: okay, nothing happened
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic_: could you check this video link: http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=3178566&start=39:56&md5=55af211e4b78eb067a5ff032518c07c4
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: that 's usually the way the page was coded - it's a pain
<fredl_> farous_: sorry my system just crashed again. Either way, I followed aptitude's advice and it downgraded linux-restricted-modules instead of removing it
<bilss_> ajax4: drwxrwxr-x 2 news news 4096 2006-06-30 17:16 /etc/suck
<nathanj> KenSentMe: it doesnt seem to come up at boot once i added it
<farous> fredl_: what does uname -r tell you
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: eh? what do you mean nothing happened?
<fredl_> 2.6.15-26-686
<brotakul> hi. i'm trying to lesten to online radios via XMMS but the buffer won't finish. does anybody know why?
<ajax4> bilss_: Okay, do this: sudo chmod 777 /etc/suck then run the suck program again (the line from the crontab file) and tell me what it says
<fredl_> also, I now get an indication that new packages are available, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 is one of them.
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: umm - sorry that isn't a language I can read :)
<farous> so you need only to remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: i type in ~/ntfs-drive, and it goes to a new line, then i type ls, and it goes to a new line...nothing special happened
<Dirge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<farous> fredl_: if you want to use the opensource driver
<ajax4> Dirge: Any luck? :)
<fredl_> farous_: after aptitude I now have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 installed.
<Dirge> ajax4, I think so, but it's still acting funky. When sda1 works sda2 stops working.
<fredl_> farous_: I'll just try to remove that one then using dpkg --purge
<brotakul> hi. i'm trying to listen online radios via XMMS but the buffer keeps running and it doesn't play anything. does anybody know why?
<farous> fredl_: you have to remove the fglrx driver and the linux-restricted-modules- i gave to you
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  when you said : name of the drive, that is usually hda1 for a windows partition right?
<gatekeeper> thoreauputic_, KenSentMe there is a firefox addin that often proves called mediaplayerconnectivity allows you to decide why media player to use
<ajax4> Dirge: I've had problems with High Speed USB 2.0s in an old 1.1 port.
<Dirge> ajax4, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18578
<fredl_> farous_: but the -26- is no longer installed after what aptitude did.
<farous> fredl_: it might have made this complain because you have the fglrx driver still installed?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: no, not always. It can be anything. hda1 is the first partition on the first ata drive.
<gatekeeper> which media player even
<Bot_Builder> aqau_inter_fly: Uh, depends.  Probably, if you only have one disk and windows was your main os
<Dirge> ajax4, Well, Ihave other disks that work ok, but that are ntfs.
<thoreauputic_> gatekeeper: yes, I've used that - it mostly works quite well
<fredl_> farous_: also something else is a bit strange, when I click the update icon, it comes with a popup that the gdk-imlib1 update will be skipped.
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: yes im almost positive it is hda1, but how come i can't get into it?
<farous> fredl_: use synaptic to search for fglrx package and remove them
<Dirge> ajax4, But when they're plugged in Ubuntu thinks my "backup" drive is a swap drive and now my backup is fried.
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: what happens when you do this ls /home/yourusername/ntfs-drive ?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: there is nothing in that folder
<fyrestrtr> type mount -- do you see the windows drive listed?
<fredl_> farous_: when I search in synaptic for fglrx it lists a whole bunch of packages, should I remove all of them?
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic_: check Windows Media and snelle internetverbinding and click Sla Op. It should start immediately
<ajax4> Dirge: You added similar lines for sda2 in your fstab file?
<farous> fredl_: it is an old package that is not used so do not worry about it
<nol13> brotakul: is youre sound card running?
<Dirge> ajax4, sda2 isn't in the fstab file.
<farous> fredl_: that is strange you shoudl have at most 3 installed
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: no luck here
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic_: too bad then
<brotakul> noll3: my sound card works just fine with ohter players
<bilss_> ajax4: ok we have done it ! many thanks
<fredl_> farous_: I have fglrx-control, fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev and xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<farous> fredl_: fglrx-control xserver-xorg-fglrx
<ajax4> bilss_: You're welcome :)
<fredl_> farous: remove those two?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: so, what is wrong with it?
<farous> fredl_: remove them all except for the xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: you probably didn't give it the right hda
<nol13> brotakul: you better go catch it
<fredl_> farous: ok
<farous> fredl_: this is the one we will use
<bilss_> ajax4; so now that permmisoion is not denied what will be theresult
<linux_user400351> how can i make my ip static from the console?
<ajax4> bilss_: Well you should no longer get those errors and things should just work.
<xsquared> linux_user400351, man ifconfig
<bilss_> ajax4; ok thanks
<noiesmo> linux_user400351, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: pastebin the output of mount
<thoreauputic_> KenSentMe: even the flash on the left doesn't play - I think it's using flash 8 since mine is 7 and works on most sites
<brotakul> noll3: catch what? sorry, don't speek english that well...
<ajax4> Dirge: How many plugin usb drives do you have?
<nol13> brotakul: your sound card, before it runs away
<stiv2k> ok, xev gives out a lot of info, where does it say the key code for the print screen key when i press it????
<fredl_> farous: ok, done. Now in the search results it still lists two linux-restricted-modules, the 2.6.15-23 and the 2.6.15-26 version. Should I remove those too?
<Dirge> ajax4, Just 1, oh, and sda1 and MobileDisk are the same parition. I don't know whyI had to enter it twice to get it working.
<farous> fredl_: yap
<brotakul> noll3: my sound card work fine. i don't have any ohter problems with it in linux or windows. just with radios in xmms. that's all...
<Dirge> ajax4, sda2 is an encrypted drive mounted by truecrypt. I'm trying to find out why I can't add write access.
<farous> fredl_: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xsquared> brotakul, maybe you should try BMPx?
<farous> fredl_: and select ati driver and do not use framebuffer with kernel
<nol13> brotakul: ok sorry, if your not sure what i meant, im just a dick who doesnt know how to fix you're sound card (and has a similar problem) and isnt funny.
<fredl_> farous: ok. hang on though..
<xsquared> your *
<fredl_> farous: it simply won't remove the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 package :(
<brotakul> noll3: thanks anyway... :S
<nol13> brotakul: so where ya from?
<fredl_> farous: synaptic has just upgraded it....
<fredl_> bizarre.
<brotakul> noll3: romania
<xsquared> brotakul, BMPx might handle radio better than xmms
<farous> fredl_: ok try the dpgk-reconfigure
<farous> fredl_: and then reboot and remove it later
<brotakul> xsquared: i'll give it a try
<brotakul> thanks
<stiv2k> ok, xev gives out a lot of info, where does it say the key code for the print screen key when i press it????
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18579
<xsquared> no problem :)
<fredl_> farous: alright, now the linux-restricted thing is gone, I had to try it one more time
<nol13> brotakul, right on, so how are things in Romania, having a nice summer?
<fredl_> farous: lemme first try to simply alter the driver in xorg.conf from fglrx to ati ok? the dpkg-reconfigure asks me a whole lot of questions that are already correct in the xorg.conf
<xsquared> nol13, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<brotakul> noll3: here it's warm. anyway, here's a tehnical channel, i don't want to piss off anybody, sory ;)
<farous> fredl_: ok then you need to reboot
<fredl_> ok, going to reboot
<nol13> fine
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: did you get my post?
<Llogi> hello
<nol13> hi
<Llogi> someone here for a short question?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: yes, give me a few minutes.
<ajax4> Llogi: Go ahead
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: are you 100% sure you are putting the right device in mount?
<xsquared> Llogi, fire away
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Llogi> Shooot
<nol13> Llogi, BANG!
<stiv2k> ok, xev gives out a lot of info, where does it say the key code for the print screen key when i press it????
<fyrestrtr> stiv2k: on stdout (the terminal) it will tell you there when you press it.
<Llogi> ahm i am looking for a installation-instruction for ubuntu 6.06 and my IBM T41p
<stiv2k> fyrestrtr: correct, but it also shows so much other garbage
<stiv2k> fyrestrtr: i can't find it
<stiv2k> amongst all the other output
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: i'm trying to check right now using QTParted but it says no device can be found beacause i am not logged in as root
<Llogi> al the special-buttons and non-working suspend to RAM is driving me crazy
<xsquared> Llogi, pop the cd in the drive and double click on the intaller on the desktop
<xsquared> installer *
<fyrestrtr> stiv2k: it will be in KeyPress event, something like this  keycode 110 (keysym 0xff13, Pause),
<stiv2k> is it 110?
<stiv2k> or is it diffrent on every machine
<fyrestrtr> no, that's for Pause :)
<stiv2k> oh
<stiv2k> heh
<Llogi> yea i think, i got pretty far... for an absolute linux-beginner.
<xsquared> Llogi, how are you stuck?
<Llogi> It is... i dont think i installed it realy clean, as i wanted it.
<aqau_inter_fly> How do i launch QTParted in Root Mode?
<spades> stiv2k its 111 on my laptop if you want to shoot blindly
<stiv2k> spades: yay its you again
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: sudo qparted
<stiv2k> yeah i didnt find it in xev, too much garbage
<Llogi> i scratched all information from different sources. and now i'm really confused, if you understand
<stiv2k> spades: now what's the command in xmodmap to remap it? i forgot it, haha
<Llogi> so this is why i asked for a clean one-filed-T41p-installation-instruction
<spades> stiv2k  xmodmap -v .Xmodmap   and .Xmodmap should have a 'keycode 111 = F19' or whatever imaginary button you want it to sym to it stops
<stiv2k> spades: ah
<spades> stiv2k  if verbose doesnt error, you can drop the -v and it should ask you once to load at startup and just tick dont ask anymore
<fredl> farous: no luck, I no longer have X now.
<farous> fredl: do you have xgl
<stiv2k> i wish i could write it down
<aqau_inter_fly> yes i am sure
<aqau_inter_fly> What is the cammand in terminal to delete a direcotyr
<stiv2k> spades: besides that, i noticed in ubuntu, it always times out trying to get an IP address
<thoreauputic> aqau_inter_fly: rmdir
<stiv2k> spades: but in windows, it gets it fine
<fredl> farous: in the old xorg.conf I had Load "GLCore", that caused an error so I commented out the line
<thoreauputic> aqau_inter_fly: assuming its empty
<stiv2k> spades: im kinda far from my AP, so the signal is somewaht weak, but still, after a couple of tries it should work and it doesn't
<farous> fredl: you have xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop packages installed ?
<fredl> farous: in the xorg log it says at the end: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected
<spades> stiv2k can you move closer to see if its weak signal or just not getting an ip cuz of bad driver?
<enyc> stiv2k: ?how much do you know about the wlan card and drivers/chipset?
<stiv2k> spades: heh, i wish i could
<dcomsa> aqau_inter_fly: rm -rf
<stiv2k> spades: enyc: atheros chipset, im using the livecd so it shoulda detected it right
<stiv2k> i see an ath0 in the devices
<fredl> farous: yes, I have both
<stiv2k> but if it can get an IP in windows, why can't it do it in linux?
<enyc> stiv2k: there are wlan cards where the manafacturu wont provide proper technical documentation and soforth such  that making a driver work is ver arkward... and soforth
<stiv2k> enyc: correct, but this card uses the atheros chipset...
<enyc> stiv2k: kk... and does it work with static IP set?
<farous> fredl: you can try dpkg-reconfigure as last resort other than that i do not know what the problem is
<bonsai> has anyone every succesfully encoded a dvd image from avi using DeVeDe?
<stiv2k> enyc: i didn't try
<enyc> stiv2k: then try pinging default gateway....
<fredl> farous: I've already tried doing the dpkg-reconfigure as well.
<stiv2k> enyc: i can't ping it without an IP though, no?
<spades> stiv2k set a static and see if you can ping the router/ap
<enyc> stiv2k: so set the IP thats still set in the DHCP lease under win[32/64]  land........
<farous> have no idea then fredl you can restore the fglrx drivers by just installing them again
<Munksgaard> is there anyway to install ubuntu on the HD from commandline
<enyc> Munksgaard: on the livecd?
<fredl> farous: ok, thanks for trying!
<stiv2k> enyc: spades: i'll try...brb gonna pop the livecd in
<farous> good luck
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: yes im sure its hda1
* stiv2k tries to remember over and over... xmodmap -v .Xmodmap
<spades> stiv2k get a paper and write it down
<River> I'm following install instruction for quasar on dapper. I have already installed PostgreSQL 8.1, now when doing 'sudo -s -u postgres' I get error "/bin/bash: 780487: Permission denied" but still get the postgres user prompt. Can anyone please help?
<stiv2k> im outside
<stiv2k> lol, there's none out here
<intecys> alo
<intecys> hello
<Munksgaard> enyc: yes
<intecys> hello
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: then do this type sudo bash
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: okay
<aqau_inter_fly> done
<enyc> Munksgaard: hrrm not sure...... but if you want comprehensive text installer.... (not livecd)  use/get the 'alternate' cd
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: then type mkdir /home/yourusername/ntfs
<Munksgaard> enyc: ok... where can i get it?
<enyc> Munksgaard: erm... wait ;-)
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: okay done
<Munksgaard> the problem is, the livecd wont display x
<intecys> hello any help.. with firefox.... intall the pluh ins
<Munksgaard> so i cant install
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: now type mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /home/yourusername/ntfs
<bonsai> flash plugin, intecys?
<enyc> Munksgaard: via http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<intecys> yes..
<enyc> Munksgaard: what is you graphics card/device ?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: done
<River> When I 'sudo -s -u postgres' I get error "/bin/bash: 780487: Permission denied" Can anyone please tell me why ?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: now type ls /home/yourusername/ntfs
<bonsai> intecys try this: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<intecys> well i will go
<fyrestrtr> River: type su postgres only
<intecys> very thanks
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: it is a directory
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: what do you see in it?
<ajax4> River: Why are you using the -s and -u options?
<fyrestrtr> type cd /home/yourusername/ntfs then type ls
<Munksgaard> enyc: Ati Mobility x600 i think, i had the same problem on SUSE and i was told to compile the driver locally, and it worked eventually, but it dosent seem to work on the livecd/commandline, apparently some function needed dosent exist
<fyrestrtr> Munksgaard: ATI x300 works fine (Thinkpad T43)
<mneptok> evenin' users
<fyrestrtr> Munksgaard: I would imagine x600 works fine too.
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr:  all of my windows files :-)
<River> ajax4: following instrucitons from here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83797.html
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: good, now type exit
<enyc> Munksgaard: you might want to look for bugs in ubuthu malone
<aqau_inter_fly> okay
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: then type cd ~/ntfs && ls
<_JUDGE_> question: anyone have your network work on the live cd.. but not on install of dapper????
<Munksgaard> enyc: i think its because my screen is a widescreen, bottom line is, X returns some errors in safe mode and refuses to start, while in normal mode i just get a blank screen where X should've been
<enyc> Munksgaard: if you install using the 'alternate' cd and then 'dist-upgrade' the system with dapper-updates + dapper-security  etc. you will have uptodate dapper kernel... then you can build/run other kernels or drivers or whatever ;-)
<River> fyrestrtr: do you mean 'su postgres' without the other switches ?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: permision denied
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: okay this is normal, no worries
<enyc> Munksgaard: heh... needs some fixing ;-)
<Munksgaard> enyc: Aye
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: type sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername/ntfs
<fyrestrtr> River: yes
<enyc> Munksgaard: look for help in ubuntuforums // ubuntu-wiki // ubuntu-malone bugs... your problem is likely documented!
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: then try it again
<stijn> hi, I'm still using ubuntu 5.04
<enyc> Munksgaard: you should get out the 'alternate' cd in order to upgrade....
<stijn> is it possible to upgrade without the need to reinstall the system?
<enyc> stijn: you can upgrade to 5.10  and THEN to 6.06  if you like
<enyc> stijn: yous
<Munksgaard> enyc: right, alternate cd coming up
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<enyc> stijn: yes
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<River> fyrestrtr: ok I tried, however when it asks for password, I get su: authentication failure.. it does not take my norma sudo password
<DaJudge> <------- perplexed as to why the live cd works with my existing network.. but clean dapper install will not... wtf?
<enyc> DaJudge: it coulhd be  a problem withsivecd installer...
<stijn> how can i see which version i'm using ?
<enyc> DaJudge: livecd installer even
<enyc> stijn: read /etc/apt/sources.list
<ajax4> River: Does it work if you just use 'sudo -u postgres' ?
<bilss_> hi
<thoreauputic> DaJudge: do you use satic addressing?
<stijn> ok, thanks a lot
<thoreauputic> *static
<enyc> DaJudge: you *could* try 'alternate' cd with has alternative network config tool etc.
<DaJudge> i use DHCP
<kanedaddy> hey
<enyc> DaJudge: kk
<DaJudge> works with live cd.. but not after install
<DaJudge> crazy
<enyc> DaJudge: indeed..
<RedGhost> i need to exit X-server to install my graphics driver
<thoreauputic> DaJudge: check /etc/network/interfaces and see if you have something like auto ... dhcp
<RedGhost> what would this be from the commandline
<enyc> DaJudge: well.... whitn is installed... what happens?
<kanedaddy> ok
<enyc> DaJudge: is the  relevant driver module loaded (see 'lsmod')
<fyrestrtr> River: there is no password just hit enter
<nol13> enyc, do you have it running?
<bilss_> ajax4: hi everything is ok but suck is being used by user name lex1 thats who i log in as if i want admin to use suck and not lex1 how to make the change
<DaJudge> when i browse my network i get : smblink-root
<enyc> DaJudge: is the interface being started at all? (see 'ifconfig eth0')
<varun> any kernel hackers in the room?
<enyc> nol13: ??what?? running?
<River> fyrestrtr: nope just enter also fails
<enyc> DaJudge: '/sbin/ifconfig eth0' even
<DaJudge> enyc: im a bit new.. not sure what lsmod is
<fyrestrtr> River: did you set a password for the postgres user?
<enyc> DaJudge: well what is your network adapter first?
<DaJudge> you mean type?
<nol13> enyc, your network?
<DaJudge> or brand
<enyc> DaJudge: have a look at 'lspci' output -- that should tell you
<enyc> nol13: im using network now ;-)
<ajax4> bilss_: When you say admin, what username specifically do you want to be able to use suck?
<River> ajax4: 'sudo -u postgres' just prints out "usage: sudo -K | -L ..."
<RedGhost> how can i exit X from commandline?
<enyc> DaJudge: I mean the chipset used on the card and hence what driver-module is used ;-)
<nol13> enyc, hmmmms o it is
<nol13> enyc, you'd better catch it
<fyrestrtr> River: that's because that's not how you use sudo :)
<spades> RedGhost try (sudo) /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thoreauputic> RedGhost:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DaJudge> enyc: it says : Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
<RedGhost> thanks
<River> fyrestrtr: Yes, and I sucessfuly log in using PGAdmin3
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: is this supposed to be changing the ownership of every single windows file, cuz its taking forever
<ajax4> River: What are your permissions for /bin/bash ?
<enyc> DaJudge: aah ok  that is a 'ne2k-pci' last time I checked (a 10mbps ne2000 on PCI)
<gdb> RedGhost: if you want to log out, then press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, if you want to turn X off entirely, then do the the above init.d command.
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: yes, because that's how you'll be able to access it as a normal user.
<fyrestrtr> River: then use that password when you su postgres
<enyc> DaJudge: iirc that uses the kernel module "ne2k-pci!
<DaJudge> enyc: hehe.. sure i guess.. its an old machine.. with a generic card in it..
<enyc> DaJudge: iirc that uses the kernel module "ne2k-pci"
<River> ajax4: no idea, sorry I only know enough to get myself in trouble on Linux. Tell me how to tell
<nathanj> whats a good lightweight login manager
<DaJudge> enyc: is there something that I need to configure or install to get it to work with installed dapper?
<thoreauputic> nathan: xsm - but it's ugly as sin
<fyrestrtr> xdm?
<thoreauputic> *xdm
<TheMoebius-Windo> how do I switch from kdm to gdm?
<ajax4> River: Try this: su -i then type su postgres
<River> fyrestrtr: nope, does not like it
<ajax4> River: no
<Mattchewie> xdm is ugly as all get out *vomit*
<dli> TheMoebius-Windo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<gdb> TheMoebius-Windo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ajax4> River: sudo -i then su postgres
<gdb> dli: lol
<enyc> DaJudge: well...
<gdb> River: sudo su - postgres
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: still says permmision denied
<enyc> DaJudge: if dapper is not Loading the module....
<gdb> River: can do it on one line
<tux> hello. Somebody knows how to hybernate my dell x300?
<TheMoebius-Windo> dli: I did that and I restarted the x-server but it goes to kdm still
<enyc> DaJudge: just add the line "ne2k-pci" onto the end of /etc/modules
<enyc> DaJudge: ("sudo nano /etc/modules")
<thoreauputic> TheMoebius-Windo: then uninstall kdm
<nol13> TheMoebius-Windo, is kde running now?
<enyc> DaJudge: that will make it load the module... if thats not being automatically done for some reason
<dli> TheMoebius-Windo, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<thoreauputic> TheMoebius-Windo: and edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<nol13> TheMoebius-Windo, kdm
<River> ajax4 , gdb, ok, I seem to be in, at least I now have prompt "postgres@neo-3000:/root$"
<DaJudge> enyc: hmm.. a bit lost as to what your saying.. im a bit of a linux noob =)
<TheMoebius-Windo> nol13: no. I get this error message when I reconfigure gdm (from the failsafe session in kdm) - "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed."
<ajax4> River: Okay, now you are the postgres user so follow the instructions from the next line (createuser)
<nol13> TheMoebius-Windo, good then it cant get too far away
<thoreauputic> TheMoebius-Windo: you cn't have gdm and kdm running t the same time :)
<enyc> DaJudge: drivers in linux kernel are usually built as 'modules'
<enyc> DaJudge: these can be loaded/unloaded at runtime
<River> ajax4, will do many thanks. fyrestrtr and gdb, also many thanks for your time
<enyc> DaJudge: ubuntu dapper has a HAL Hardware Abstraction Layer  whatsnot that usually loads the relevant driver for the network card etc.
<ajax4> River: your welcome
<gdb> River: And you've set the root password in the database?
<bunta> Morning folks :) Small question.. Errm, my keyboard settings is set on US.. how do I change it to the UK layout?
<DaJudge> enyc: i ran that command: sudo nano /etc/modules looking at the file i guess..
<enyc> DaJudge: if this is not automatically happening (you can CHECK whad modules are loaded with 'lsmod') --
<gdb> River: er, ignore that. lol you're using postgres, not mysql lol
<bilss_> ajax4: i have two usernames lex1 and admin i can los into admin and log into lex1 now because my small news server is being used by lex1 i want to change this to admin because lex1 will also run a mail server so i want to change to admin ilook at http://pastebin.ca/95751 to see how it is now
<TheMoebius-Windo> dli: hmm ok so I stopped kdm and now its stuck at the kubuntu loading screen that I see when the computer is first starting up
<fyrestrtr> bunta: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.uk
<enyc> DaJudge: you can tell ubuntu to load the module at boot-time manually by putting it on the end of the /etc/modules file
<River> gdb: I believe so, as I need to use it when I log in via pgadmin3
<ajax4> bunta: system > preferences > keyboard
<TheMoebius-Windo> mehh I guess I'll restart
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: its still saying that? ls ~ what user and group is the ntfs directory?
<enyc> DaJudge: that might not be the problem in the first-place of course!
<gdb> River: ah good, then you have some users defined already
<nol13> TheMoebius-Windo, NNNNOOOOOO!!!
<bunta> ajax4, I've tried that method.. didnt work.. but fyrestrtr worked.. Thanks :)
<ajax4> fyrestrtr: showoff :P
<enyc> DaJudge: well try putting 'ne2k-pci' on the end of that file ... press crtl+X ....
<DaJudge> enyc: so put ne2k-pci at the end of the file?
<River> gdb: in pgadmin, only 'postgres' shows... I assume I will see the others when I finish with the next steps of createuser
<enyc> DaJudge: no harm trying...
<gdb> River: yes, that's right
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: sorry, i didn't understand that question
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: and do this sudo chmod -R u+rwx /home/yourusername/ntfs
<enyc> DaJudge: it wont do anything disatarous
<DaJudge> enyc: do I need the quotes?
<bunta> lol
<TheMoebius-Windo> nol13: do I loose?
* fyrestrtr wonders what he did that was so show-offish?
<enyc> DaJudge: no, you must not include quotes
<bunta> Got a few more queries that I'll run thru you guys, just gonna clean up here ;)
<DaJudge> enyc: ok.. ill see if i can do that
<ajax4> bilss_: Heres the thing...it will run with whatever user has it in their crontab file. So you have to move it over to the admin crontab.
<enyc> DaJudge: I just have this suspucion the ubuntu hal whatnot isnt seeing that card.... but it could be a different problem ;-)
<nol13> TheMoebius-Windo, well you havent won
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: ignore it, and run sudo chmod -R u+rwx /home/yourusername/ntfs/
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: without the last /
<DaJudge> enyc: so how do I save the file? is it the writeout command?
<bilss_> ajax4: ok so change i crontab from lex1 to admin?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: oh...too late
<enyc> DaJudge: well if you  Ctrl+X ... it will ask you
<aqau_inter_fly> should i start over
<fyrestrtr> enyc: you can find out what ubuntu is seeing in the device manager
<enyc> fyrestrtr: hrrm never looked into that wery much
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: it shouldn't make a difference though, when its done, see if you can cd into ~/ntfs
<ajax4> bilss_: Yes, if its in lex1 crontab then that user will run it. If its in admin then admin will run it.
<DaJudge> enyc: ok I did that.
<fyrestrtr> enyc: or lspci -vv
<bilss_> ajax4: i have a cron.allow file which has news lex1 and root in it
<enyc> fyrestrtr: how does the HAL infrastructure start, and what does the dev. mgr  look into?  -- how is this different on livecd?
<fyrestrtr> enyc: that I don't know.
<ajax4> bilss_: you have to add admin then
<DaJudge> enyc: do I need to restart or something?
<enyc> fyrestrtr: Im familiar with lspci
<River> gdb: ajax4: the instructions don't mention the question "Shall the new role be a superuser? (y/n) " should I answer yes ?
<enyc> DaJudge: erm
<enyc> DaJudge: check your /etc/network/interfaces
<enyc> DaJudge: ("less /etc/notwork/interfaces")
<fyrestrtr> enyc: I *think* HAL is the new hotplug, but not sure.
<enyc> fyrestrtr: aaah I remember....
<TheMoebius-Windo> ok restarting seems to have done it
<gdb> River: If you want the new user to have the same power to administer the database instance as the user postgres, then yes.  If you simply want a "normal user account" then no.
<enyc> fyrestrtr: never udev took over from hotplug iirc
<bilss_> ajax4: ok so add admin to cron.allow file but while still loged in as uer lex1?
<enyc> fyrestrtr: *newer* udev took over from hotplug iirc
<ajax4> River: which user? Quasar? or Quasar_dba?
<emil> Hi Guys\
<emil> I wanted to unrar something
<emil> I typed in terminal
<River> gdb: I'm not sure, this is for the 'quasar_dba' user, so I guess it wouldn't hurt
<DaJudge> enyc: ok im looking at it
<River> ajax4: dba
<gdb> Any user with 'dba' in the name probably needs superuser access to the database instance.
<emil> sudo unrar e file.rar, but he says unknown command or something, should i install something first?
<fgrano> hi, I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-26 and now I'm missing the "kernel build tree" that apparently should be in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/. How do I solve this?
<donald> can you when burning cd's check the data
<enyc> DaJudge: does that have entry for 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' and 'auto eth0' ?
<fyrestrtr> emil: you should install unrar
<River> gdb: ajax4: ok, super it is
<emil> fyrestrtr: Ok, thanks
<ajax4> River: dba is probably database administrator, so you would make that your superuser. For Quasar it should be a normal user. I'm not 100% sure but I'm pretty sure.
<enyc> emil: you dont need sudo either...
<emil> enyc: Ok, but if i use it always, i never forget it ;)
<fyrestrtr> fgrano: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-k7
<River> ajax4: sounds reasonable, it would be my gues too
<DaJudge> enyc: yes
<enyc> emil: there are different versions of unrar tooo... . rar is nonfree so it presents problems ;-)
<enyc> emil: then you end up with files created as root
<Dewbie> compiz&XGL is the bomb
<emil> enyc: I'll try something
<enyc> emil: which your user cant write to typically
<enyc> DaJudge: well
<gdb> River: Sorry for not being too up on PostgreSQL. :-/  My friends all use it and try to get me to convert.  I use MySQL and Oracle. :-/
<enyc> DaJudge: you cantry rebooting ;-)
<Dewbie> omg its awesome
<enyc> DaJudge: thats best test really
<DaJudge> enyc: will do.. brb =)
<Dewbie> anyone else ever used compiz?
<ajax4> bilss_: You have to edit cron.allow as root, so you must sudo before editingi t.
<fyrestrtr> River: postgres questions really should be in #postgres
<bilss_> ajax4:ok as root will do, forgot to mention not sure if it maters but admin does not have root access its not a super user?
<fyrestrtr> Dewbie: sure, I use it. How is the washing machine interface coming?
<DaJudge> enyc: BTW is there an easy way to paste things into a terminal other than right click paste?
<Dewbie> its going good, altho I can't find the USB connection on the dryer
<DaJudge> enyc: ctrlV doesnt seem to work in there..
<Znero> DaJudge: str+shift+v
<fgrano> fyrestrtr: linux-headers-2.6.15-26-k7 is already the newest version.
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: middle click (click both buttons at one if you have a two button mouse, or press down on the wheel if you hve a wheel mouse)
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: permmision DEnied
<River> gdb: don't appologize, thanks for your time. fyrestrtr , sorry you are right, I am now past my su problem and in the relm of postgres. I don't mean to polute this channel. Thanks for your help all
<TruffelGuus> Is there any dutch person here, i would like tot alk to adutch person. I can't get somethin fixed and my englisch is not so gooed !
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: wth
<ajax4> bilss_: Add admin to the /etc/cron.allow file and put the suck command in the admin crontab file
<DaJudge> so .. middle click eh?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: good point
<Dewbie> life will be sooo easy in 10 years
<gdb> River: It's no bother, a little top drift is normal. :-)
<gdb> er topic
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: pastebin the output of ls -l ~
<DaJudge> ahh that works great.. brb
<fgrano> fyrestrtr: i reinstalled it and it didn't do any good
<Dewbie> everything USB connected
<enyc> DaJudge: erm see fyrestrtr messages ;-)
<intecys> hey bison
<Dewbie> or IE1394 connected
<ajax4> TruffelGuus: This is an english only channel. Try to find a dutch Ubuntu channel.
<Dewbie> ajax there is one?
<bonsai> !nl
<ajax4> Dewbie: I don't know.
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ajax4> There ya go.
<Dewbie> oh so there is...
<TruffelGuus> dank je ubotu
<intecys> BONSAI!
<Dewbie> I can go learn some dutch there then?
<intecys> thanks..... the url is fine
<bonsai> hi intecys any luck with the plugin?
<ajax4> Dewbie: They'd probably say learning dutch was off-topic :)
<bonsai> ok nice
<Dewbie> lmao
<CyberTea> Hi everyone
<Dewbie> like chatting is here..
<ajax4> hey
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: what file do you want me to my in when i do it?
* Dewbie shits up now
<bilss_> ajax: i am not sure where the contab file is at the moment i think it must be in lex1, so log in as admin alter the crontab allow file which is also in lex1
<Dewbie> err shuts
<intecys> yes very fine
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: doesn't matter
<TruffelGuus> well i guess i can ask it here as well....
<ajax4> bilss_: No, the crontab.allow file would probably be in /etc
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18580
<Dewbie> it is
<bahadirt> !relay
<ubotu> I know nothing about relay - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaJudge> enyc: still the same problem.. when i browse the network I see smblink-root instead of the network..
<TruffelGuus> i can't get the resolution of my live cd properly fixed. It is way too huge now. 640*x or something....how can i get it fixed. Not in the resolution program.....
<ajax4> bilss_: What command line editor do you use?
<Dewbie> truffel what chipset/graphics card?
<TruffelGuus> and CAN it be fixed when using a live cd, because now i cannot instal ubuntu cause i can't get the whole screen :(
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: sudo chown tom:tom /home/tom/ntfs
<TruffelGuus> ATI Radeon X700 Pro !
<Cryptid> Hey i am having problems with synaptic My computer has become useless because of this please chck the error here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18581
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: then sudo chmod -R u+rwx /home/tom/ntfs
<Dewbie> does that even run PONG?
<bilss_> ajax4: yes it is in etc just add admin to it then go into /home/admin as root nano but in the crontab line and save it as what?
<TruffelGuus> WTF is PONG? :P i am new, sorry :P well...have SOME experience with Gentoo...I loved it :p
<DaJudge> enyc: you still there?
<TruffelGuus> but now i want to install Ubuntu :)
<fyrestrtr> TruffelGuus: a very, very old game.
<TruffelGuus> lol
<nathanj> i have installed LAMP server but I want to make script that will stop all the services?
<Dewbie> hmm most things I know involve you installing ubuntu
<TruffelGuus> oooo that Pong :p
<fyrestrtr> TruffelGuus: the great-grandaddy of playstation
<bonsai> TruffelGuus, you can try changing vga modehe start-up screen when the livecd starts to boot, press F4 or F5, can't rememeber, it says "VGA"
<ajax4> bilss_: Use the same crontab lines from the other crontab file
<TruffelGuus> with the bars and 1 ball :P i know it :p
<Dewbie> thats pong
<TruffelGuus> tnx dewbie. Will try that then....but i fear the worsed :p
<Dewbie> don't fear it
<fyrestrtr> Cryptid: are you using a local apt proxy or cache?
<Dewbie> embrace it
<dli> Cryptid, did you setup some http proxy?
<fyrestrtr> Cryptid: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TruffelGuus> i don't fear pong i fear that VGA will not work :p
<Dewbie> thats bonzai's suggestion
<bilss_> ajax4: ok yes i know its the same line but in nano what do i same the file as what name
<Cryptid> dli: fyrestrtr no idea i havent done anything of that sort
<enyc> DaJudge: yes
<Dewbie> not mine
<ajax4> TruffelGuus: I fear pong. That crap is scary!
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: okay it only changed the ownership of the ntfs file, (not every single windows file) and it is stilled denied when i cd into it :-P
<TruffelGuus> lol ajax4
<DaJudge> enyc: still the same prob.. so frustrating.
<bilss_> ajax4: save
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: okay, does it have the same permission line?
<dli> Cryptid, better to pastebin your /etc/apt/apt.conf ( the file under /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<enyc> DaJudge: hangon... you mean thenetwork has been working all-along?
<Cryptid> dli: fyrestrtr it use to work before suddenly it stoped working
<Dewbie> ajax4 : and as such you should
<enyc> DaJudge: its just you cant see SMB shares?
<Cryptid> fyrestrtr: yeah one sec i will paste it
<enyc> DaJudge: I thought you meant the NETWORK was not working -- i.e. ne IP adress or not able to ping anything
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: yes exactly
<dli> Cryptid, " it doesn't work " has no meaning here, it won't bring in any help
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: chmod -R 700 /home/tom/ntfs
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DaJudge> enyc: well.. im using the ubuntu comp right now.. so its using my network internet connection.. but i cant see the shares .. but the live cd works fine!
<enyc> DaJudge: ooooh you didnt _say_ that
<ajax4> bilss_: What is the name of the file your cron commands come from on the old user?
<Dewbie> lmao ubotu
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: sudo?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: no
<enyc> DaJudge: I thought you meant the notwark interface was not coming up at all
<DaJudge> enyc: sorry... im having a hard time explaining  the problem i guess
<enyc> DaJudge: err network_interface even
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: permission denied
<Cryptid> fyrestrtr: here it is check it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18582
<enyc> DaJudge: erm... i suggest you update everything first...
<Dewbie> getting sound working on anything should NOT be this hard
<DaJudge> enyc:  did that
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: what tha ... sudo chown -R tom:tom /home/tom/ntfs -- you missed some step.
<enyc> DaJudge: make sure you have Dapper-updates and Dapper-security selected in packaging tool
<enyc> DaJudge: and then upgrade
<bilss_> ajax4: not sure when i am in lex1 i just type crontab -e and the line appears
<Dewbie> to get a human to talk, just kick/tickle them, that doesn't work for Ubuntu unfortunately..
<enyc> DaJudge: im not really used to using smb shares......
<enyc> DaJudge: ask around r.e. bugs and soforth ;-)
<Simy> my install has frozen at installing grub, is there a way to force it to exit, and then retry?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: okay if this doesn't work, i have to go to bed (its 5:02 AM), are you going to be on tommarow?
<emil> Hello
<fyrestrtr> Cryptid: any reason you have both breezy and dapper repos listed?!
<Dewbie> hello
<Simy> without a system restart and reinstall
<DaJudge> enyc: what is r.e bugs?
<fyrestrtr> aqau_inter_fly: yeah I'm on almost every day :)
<enyc> DaJudge: ubuntu-wiki  ubuntuforums  ubuntu malone bug
<enyc> DaJudge: your problem may well be described elsewhere ;-)
<Dewbie> ubuntu has a wiki... OMG
<dli> Cryptid, do: sudo -i ; unset http_proxy && apt-get -f update
<ajax4> bilss_: Okay, copy the crontab instructions to a file with 'crontab -l > file' in lex1, then copy it over to admin with 'sudo cp file /home/admin/'. then log on as admin and type 'crontab file' to add those commands to admin's cron jobs.
<Cryptid> fyrestrtr: no reason at all.
<Cryptid> dli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18583
<DaJudge> enyc: well I appreciate your help. I have looked over the forums, wiki and searched.. but damn if I can figure out why the live cd will show my network and th eshares.. but not the installed version.
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: report it as a bug
<Cryptid> fyrestrtr: i have a backup of the original repository should i switch back to that?
<fyrestrtr> Cryptid: do what dli said first.
<fyrestrtr> Cryptid: then if it doesn't work, we'll try some other things
<DaJudge> fyrestrtr: um... where is the best place to do that.. sorry if it is a stupid question
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Simy> My install has stopped moving at grub (at 0%) is there a way to force it to stop? and then try to restart, without a reboot and reinstall?
<polpak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<bilss_> ajax4: ok and add admin in etc/cron.allow
<manpage1> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<enyc> DaJudge: hrrm try using 'connect to server...'
<Cryptid> fyrestrtr: yes i am doing what dli asked me to, it showed some progress then in the neding it says " Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<ajax4> bilss_: Right
<enyc> DaJudge: and connect to shars by name
* TruffelGuus has to go. sorry. Bye folks !
<bilss_> ajax4: ok thanks i will do that
<dli> Cryptid, follow easy source, don't mix releases
<DaJudge> enyc: i tried that.. but Im not sure how to use it right.. im prolly using it wrong..
<DaJudge> enyc: for starters.. not sure what the first option should be.. SSH?
<Cryptid> dli: ok so now what do i do the unset http_proxy didnt work
<enyc> DaJudge: SMB
<Cryptid> dli: i am unable to remove softwares which are ready installed
<enyc> DaJudge: Samba... SMB...
<dli> Cryptid, search your ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc /etc/profile /etc/bashrc
<dli> Cryptid, as I said, clean up your sources.list
<linux_user400354> grub is a bad bootloader. it allows people to go into single user mode.
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: so when thats done do you try cd into ntfs?
<DaJudge> enyc: ok.. all the other machines are windows based... so maybe select windows share? (samba or SMB is not an option in the drop down)
<dli> linux_user400354, add passwd protection for grub
<polpak> linux_user400354: eh.. only if you configure it to do so
<Cryptid> dli: what am i suppose to be looking for in these files ,,,, i will copy back my backup copy of source.list,,,, i have anon-proxy installed u think that i causing the problem?
<dli> linux_user400354, add passwd protection for bios, lock the case
<enyc> DaJudge: aaaah yes 'windows share' -- same thing ;-)
<dli> !easysource > Cryptid
<enyc> DaJudge: it uses something called 'server message block' a.k.a. "SMB"  implemented by 'samba' tools for unix
<DaJudge> enyc: so is the "server" the network name?
<enyc> DaJudge: yes.... actually before you typie it in there...
<Dewbie> grub is only bad if you don't configure it correctly
<enyc> DaJudge: open up a terminal
<DaJudge> enyc: open
<enyc> DaJudge: and do 'nmblookup <NAME>' (e.g. 'nmblookup computer3')
<DaJudge> enyc: er..
<enyc> DaJudge: see if you can find the computer-names like that
<aqau_inter_fly> fyrestrtr: okay it didn't work and now im going ....so hopefully i'll talk to your tommorow
<enyc> DaJudge: like... if one of your other computers with shares you want is called 'computer3' then... try 'nmblookup computer3'
<DaJudge> enyc: ok did that .. seems like it found it
<enyc> DaJudge: kk
<enyc> DaJudge: try this too then...
<enyc> DaJudge: 'smbclient -n -L <NAME>'
<enyc> DaJudge: correction:
<enyc> DaJudge: 'smbclient -N -L <NAME>'
<enyc> DaJudge: can you see the list of shares there?
<DaJudge> enyc: i think so
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:03)
* cypher1 is away: Away
<DaJudge> enyc: actually .. yes it appears to be listing the shares correctly
<enyc> DaJudge: cooo ;-)
<DaJudge> enyc: in the terminal that is
<bonsai> i'm trying to shrink my ntfs but gparted won't let me do anything with it, am tempted to shrink it in xp with partitionmagic, anyone have any experience with that?
<enyc> DaJudge: that means you have a working connoction at that level ;-)
<enyc> DaJudge: ok... back to the 'connect to server' window
<DaJudge> enyc: ok
<Cryptid> dli: synaptic is asking me to check my network , i guess it is unable to connect to the internet what do i do i generated the sourse using easy source it didnt fix the probelm
<enyc> DaJudge: you have selected 'windows share' ok
<DaJudge> enyc: yes
<enyc> DaJudge: what other fields do you have to fill in? (list them)
<mixandgo> hello, where does ubuntu store the autoload modules file ? the one that tells it which modules to load at boot
<bonsai> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DaJudge> enyc: server, share, folder, user name, domain name, name to use ofr connection
<mixandgo> bonsai, does that relate to my question ?
<enyc> DaJudge: server is the computername
<mixandgo> bonsai, I didn't ask about services but kernel modules !
<DaJudge> enyc: ahh
<enyc> DaJudge: share is the name of the share
<bonsai> mixandgo, i see, sry
<enyc> DaJudge: like you saw from the smbclient -L list
<enyc> DaJudge: e.g. 'C' or whatver your share is called
<enyc> DaJudge: folder... net needed...  id leave the rest blank except for 'name to use for connection'
<enyc> DaJudge: unless you need logon username/password you should not fill them in ... unless there is a WinNT domain involved you should no fill in the 'domain'
<DaJudge> enyc: wtf.. it worked
<enyc> DaJudge: heh
<enyc> DaJudge: I think something about the ''browse'' whatnot doesnt like your situation for some reason
<enyc> DaJudge: that doesnt mean you cant connect to share explicitly
<Cryptid> fyrestrtr: dli: Could not download all repository indexes
<Cryptid> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.  please help
<pilorm> Question: (Hi :) Received a laptop from the 'linux emporium' with ubunto 6.06 preinstalled. Anyone here understand what username/password will have been used during install that might help me get logged in?
<DaJudge> enyc: right.. i see that now.. just wondering why it cant browse with install VS live cd..
<enyc> DaJudge: you are connected in a high-level fashion via libsmbclient  etc. that is usable in the graphical  nautilus etc.
<enyc> DaJudge: i dont know...  try to find out if the same happens if you run dapper-install on another machine?
<frogzoo> pilorm: boot single user from grub prompt, & add user
<enyc> DaJudge: post a bug in malone with as much detail as you can... notably EXACTLY what you see when you try to 'browse'
<DaJudge> enyc: only "spare" machine I have..
<frogzoo> pilorm: will be interesting if they've locked out single user though
<DaJudge> enyc: i will do that.. appreciate the help.
<enyc> DaJudge: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<enyc> DaJudge: search first
<pilorm> frogzoo: I'll try that, thanks.
<enyc> DaJudge: then keep an eye on your bug... you may get questions.. you may get answer... you may (hopefully) get your bug marked als a duplicate of ANOTHER bugreport you havent found... which has a fix)
<jbrimble> Is there a Linux version of Defilerpak (a mass collection of video codecs for Windows) available, or similiar?
<enyc> DaJudge: p.s. you may as well remove the 'ne2k-pci' entry which is not needed in /etc/modules ;-)
<frogzoo> jbrimble: consider w32codecs
<enyc> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> !codecs
<enyc> jbrimble: see win32codecs under 'RestrictedFormats'
<DaJudge> enyc: I will do what you have said.. thank you for the help. (I will remove the entry .. but as I am new to the commands.. hehe.. what was the command to bring that up in admin mode?)
<jbrimble> ah, thanks frogzoo and enyc
<enyc> DaJudge: 'sudo'
<enyc> DaJudge: 'sudo nano /etc/modules'
<DaJudge> enyc: what does the nano part mean?
<enyc> DaJudge: nano is text editor
<jbrimble> I'm installing Wine from winehq's apt source.. It says it's untrusted, is that still ok?
<frogzoo> anyone using nagios? how do I get authorization to view a host?
<enyc> DaJudge: some like 'vi' (entirely different interface!)
<DaJudge> enyc: ahh ok.. so much to learn.. hard when your a noob.
<frogzoo> jbrimble: there's a key u should add 4 sourceforge
<enyc> jbrimble: it means the winehqs package is not signed by ubuntu keys ;-)
<svein> hello, does apache2.2 exist in a apt-get pakage yet?
<enyc> jbrimble: this is expected
<TheMoebius> does anyone here use xinerama or nvidia twinview? why are the xinerama features broke when I start up with a display manager but they work with I start gnome with 'startx'?
<jbrimble> Ah, understood
<frogzoo> !info apache2.2
<ubotu> Package apache2.2 does not exist in dapper
<enyc> jbrimble: it depends if you trust the winehq's packages ;-)
<fyrestrtr> !apache2
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<svein> !apache2.2 ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2.2 ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<enyc> DaJudge: erm... anymway I must go ;-)
<enyc> DaJudge: please write to me (enyc@evtech.org) when you get an answer in bugreport  with URL to the bugreport ;-)
<DaJudge> enyc: ty for your help again.. much appreciated
<brotakul> i have problems with emulating winamp via wine. it's extremely slow.. are there any other emulators witch would help?
<frogzoo> !appdb > brotakul
<jbrimble> One more question, what Video player do you recommend?
<frogzoo> jbrimble: gxine is great
<svein> ok so apache2.2 maybe comming later then?
<brotakul> 10x frogzoo
<pilorm> Question: I've found the grub command line, however the command "boot single user" returns "Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting".. There is a lack of clue of what to do. :)
<dli> Cryptid, follow the sudo -i line
<frogzoo> pilorm: wtf? how do you boot if the kernel has to be already loaded? o.O
<Noia> what are some good firewall alternativs for linux that arn't impossible to install...
<frogzoo> pilorm: 'boot single user' isn't a command - there should be an option in grub, 'recovery mode' - pick that one
<philipsmith> I'm trying to set up SAMBA on Breezy. I'm using the HOWTO at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-f8d4c20dd87fab2563f04e9047c3e0467425480a I have SAMBA installed. However, when I go to Places>Network and click on Windows Network, there are no icons that show the Windows machines on my network! What am I doing wrong?
<andrew_> Ubuntu is t.eh r0x0r  ;P
<pilorm> frogzoo: Thanks, that's a clue that may help. :)
<frogzoo> Noia: firestarter is user friendly, though not nearly as powerful as iptables
<bonsai> Noia, alternative to firestarter? how about guarddog...
<andrew_> pilorm, or you could type "boot linux single"
<Cryptid> dli: i didt work man got anything else?
<frogzoo> andrew_: will that work from the grub prompt on an installed ubuntu setup?
<andrew_> Can anyone answer this one: I've created a normal user in Breezy 5.10, with the defeault GNOME.  I can't use sound (volume control greyed out).  Seems that this user doesn't have permission to talk to esd.  Is this a known problem?  Do I need to add this user to a group?
<pilorm> Update: After starting the kernal in recovery mode and seeing lots of pretty text fly by, the prompt is "Give root password for maintenance (or type Ctrl D to continue)". I've still to try "boot linux single"
<frogzoo> andrew_: add luser to 'audio'
* pilorm presses ctrl-d
<andrew_> frogzoo, at the grub prompt you would edit the list of kernel parameters (eg "ro root=/dev/blah" and add "single" to that list
<frogzoo> pilorm: oh noes - man... - can you dig up a live cd?
<bimberi> philipsmith: Probably nothing.  I always found the Places -> Network in breezy to be somewhat unreliable.  However I've always been able to connect to shares via Places -> Connect to Server...
<frogzoo> andrew_: yep, pilorm has a laptop that's been preinstalled, but no account info - heh
<andrew_> frogzoo, but as you suggested there "should" be a single-user mode as an option in the main grub menu
<pilorm> frogzoo: I can probably do that, but I'm not sure that should be the route I should follow.
<andrew_> ah
<pilorm> Yes, that is me :)
<frogzoo> pilorm: a live cd will get you in - otherwise, you should contact the supplier & give em an earful
<andrew_> frogzoo, the groupadd will probably fix it, why isn't that in there by default when you add a user in ubuntu though  :)
<chexara> Can someone tell me where can I get information about the compatibility between my HP scanjet scanner and Ubuntu/Linux ? (I've tried google)
<andrew_> chexara, try the SANE project
<pilorm> frogzoo and andrew: Thanks for your support, it was enough I think, I'll contact the supplier and explain the experience to them. cheers
<dmsantam> andrew_, how did you create the user?
<frogzoo> andrew_: I guess the preference is for conservative security - so everything should be disabled by default
<andrew_> pilorm, ok
<frogzoo> pilorm: k, gl
<andrew_> dmsantam, only with the "adduser" script because I wanted to change options in /etc/adduser.conf first
<philipsmith> bimberi: Thanks. I did that. Still, when I click on windows network, I don't see any of my Windows machines. I've disabled firestarter.
<andrew_> frogzoo, ok
<dmsantam> adduser script should put them in the correct groups... strange
<bimberi> philipsmith: yep, as i said - unreliable :)
<someothernick> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dmsantam> andrew_, System->Administration->Users and Groups  and then hit properties on the user, and you can change permissions for sound, etc. im using dapper though
<jbrimble> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<chexara> ok thanks, my scanner is not supported atm :(
<SuNSh1n3> can somebody help me to install my video card ASUS ATI no just ATI
<frogzoo> SuNSh1n3: which model?
<SuNSh1n3> 9550GE
<SuNSh1n3> ASUS ATI 9550GE
<frogzoo> SuNSh1n3: that will run the fglrx driver, which I'd recommend
<frogzoo> !fglrx > SuNSh1n3
<jbrimble> How can i play DVD's ?
<Mouldy> hey all, when I try to install this plugin for gaim (http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=116374) I get this error (http://pastebin.ca/95789)...any ideas what's wrong? Gaim is installed :\
<bonsai> jbrimble http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<jbrimble> cheers
<KJ-ro> HELP :D ... how could i mount a cue cd image ????
<bonsai> jbrimble don't forget to enable DMA
<thoreauputic> !bchunk
<ubotu> I know nothing about bchunk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thoreauputic> bah
<Kaja> cue is not an image
<thoreauputic> KJ-ro: you need bchunk
<thoreauputic> !info bchynk
<KJ-ro> but bin is
<ubotu> Package bchynk does not exist in dapper
<jbrimble> bonsai: How do I do that?
<thoreauputic> !info bchunk
<KJ-ro> aha
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<frogzoo> KJ-ro: u need cdemu dude - which you will have to compile as it's not in the repos
<frogzoo> KJ-ro: or do as thoreauputic suggests, & convert to iso
<thoreauputic> frogzoo: no, bchunk is easier
<frogzoo> thoreauputic: yup
<thoreauputic> cdemu is a pain
<thoreauputic> :)
<bonsai> jbrimble http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_speed_up_CD.2FDVD-ROM
<vrt> guys, i am on breezy badger, i can't find the wmaker package to install.. i just installed ubuntu
<KJ-ro> frogzoo : cdemu solves all my problems with all tipe of images ?
<frogzoo> KJ-ro: just .cue
<thoreauputic> KJ-ro: the trouble with cdemu is you have to compile it and jump through hoops to get it working
<vitry> why can't I compile qemu with kqemu accelerator support in my dapper amd64??
<frogzoo> KJ-ro: bare in mind, .iso doesn't capture subchannel info, so cdemu might be required if you're dealing with copy protection
<thoreauputic> vitry: is that supported by kqemu? I've only tried it on x86
<frogzoo> vitry: did you run the script? should be a hands free process
<frogzoo> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<KJ-ro> frogzoo: i am not ... i just want to mount vcd image someone did ...
<JDahl> thoreauputic: isn't it easier to convert the .cue image to .iso and mount that?
<andrew_> thanks for the suggestions folks, i'll be off now.  have a good weekend.
<thoreauputic> JDahl: that's exactly what I said
<Priest-of-Psi> hi all
<thoreauputic> JDahl: I suggested bchunk for that
<bilss_> hi
<Priest-of-Psi> anyone here use the composite extenstion for ubuntu?
<KJ-ro> linux drives me crazy ... too much info right now... i am done.... brain dead....
<KJ-ro> so long
<cwillu> is there a quick way to get dns service proxied via an ubuntu box, or proxied via the ssh socks proxy?
<cwillu> preferably in a zero-config'ish manner for the client (i.e., the config'd via the dhcp on the ubuntu box already (edubuntu'ish), or some ssh magic)
<disinterested> im looking for a fan speed indicator
<izmaelis> hi
<izmaelis> is there any setting in proftpd like FollowOwnSymplinks in apache?
<jbrimble> ugh, i still can't play a video that i've encoded into xvid
<cwillu> hmm, I guess 'zero-config' actually means 'zero-new-software-on-client', come to think of it
<cwillu> quiet night  :)
<Priest-of-Psi> omfg
<bonsai> jbrimble, have you installed the necessary multimedia codecs?
<Priest-of-Psi> why would composite work with radeon driver
<Priest-of-Psi> and not fglrx
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: use aiglx for opensource drivers
<edulix> how can I trick apt to think that certain app is already uninstalled
<edulix> ?
<Priest-of-Psi> cwillu: ?
<edulix> because it didn't install successfully, and it takes ages (infintum) to remove
<cwillu> edulix: trying to install a package that claims to conflict, or just reinstall something?
<Priest-of-Psi> can you elaborate?
<edulix> oh onw it worked the remove
<edulix> :P
<cwillu> lol
<Priest-of-Psi> cwillu:
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: xgl is recomended for the proprietary drivers
<Priest-of-Psi> I dont want xgl
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: aiglx is recommended for the opensource ones
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<Priest-of-Psi> I just want composite
<Dewbie> aiglx is nice
<Dewbie> it works well
<Dewbie> on my machine
<Priest-of-Psi> Dewbie: ati?
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: for what purpose?  the neat 3d stuff, or just something else?
<Priest-of-Psi> just shadows
<Dewbie> no Intel 945GM chipset
<Priest-of-Psi> but with the fglrx driver it breaks
<Priest-of-Psi> no window borders etc...
<Priest-of-Psi> but the radeon driver works fine
<Dewbie> mine has all that good stuff and its integrated graphics too
<Priest-of-Psi> but if I use radeon I dont get any hardware rendering
<Priest-of-Psi> so I cant play ET
<Priest-of-Psi> :(
<SuNSh1n3> hey where i can change positions of OS in grub table ?
<linux_user400354> !tell linux_user400354 about pastebin
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: I _think_ the opensource drivers need aiglx to use the composite extension, but I haven't actually read that, just the sense I get
<Priest-of-Psi> cwillu: it works now
<househeadmark> SuNSh1n3> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Priest-of-Psi> but I dont have hardware rendering
<cwillu> okay, then ignore me, for I know nothing :)
<SuNSh1n3> 10q
<Priest-of-Psi> lol
<cwillu> on second thought, don't ignore me yet
<Priest-of-Psi> cwillu: you know alot
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<Dewbie> funny thing is, mine shouldn't have hardware rendering, yet it does now
<cwillu> no, I just say alot :p
<househeadmark> does aiglx work with Nvidia yet?
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: you're looking for acceleration in games, etc, while also using composite?
<Priest-of-Psi> yes
<cwillu> okay, I believe that that's what xgl and aiglx are actually for
<Dewbie> it is
<Dewbie> I concur with cwillu
<SuNSh1n3> tell me other editor non pico
<househeadmark> aiglx - nvidia - anyone?
<cwillu> fullscreen games with the proprietary drivers probably just grab the entire thingamabob from x to do their thing, and hence they work without anything special
<cwillu> although you'd need xgl to use acceleration while in window'd mode
<cwillu> the opensource drivers don't do that, and so don't work the same
<bonsai> househeadmark, as fas as i know nvidia is unsupported with X.Org 7.1
<bonsai> with aiglx that is
<cwillu> however, with aiglx, you get the acceleration in full and windowed mode, with the open drivers
<Dewbie> don't play anything in fullscreen mode :P
<cwillu> again, this is what I believe, not what is actually true :)
<househeadmark> bonsai> thanks, that's bad news, i can't see nvidia letting that happen though
<Priest-of-Psi> this is crazy
<Dewbie> it is?
<Dewbie> omg run hide.
<Dewbie> compiz and XGL is the bomb
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: I believe that if you install aiglx (the motd in #ubuntu-xgl has the link), eveything should Just Work.
<cwillu> (With The OpenSource Drivers)
<bunta> Arr <3
<bunta> Ubuntu's behaving nicely
<Priest-of-Psi> nah man
<Priest-of-Psi> it has to work like this
<Dewbie> aiglx is what made compiz work fast and effient;y
<bunta> GAIMs being a bit of a pain.. so I'ma go see if I can run MSN
<Priest-of-Psi> wtf is aiglx anyway?
<Priest-of-Psi> I dont like compiz
<cwillu> it's the normal x server, with an extension
<cwillu> you don't have to run compiz, that's serperate from xgl and aiglx
<Dewbie> aiglx is a 3d accelerated xorg
<Dewbie> basically
<cwillu> xgl is a whole new x server, aiglx is xorg with an accelerated extension
<Corporal_Dirge> I love this channels solutions. "no video" -> use command line; "no sound" -> don't need sound; "can't set partition policies" -> give the users group access.
<Dewbie> hey I don't have sound sound
<Dewbie> what you suggest
<bunta> Dewbie: have a look to see if the drivers are loaded
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: did you have an issue?
<Corporal_Dirge> I'd suggest checking dor drivers in multi
<Dewbie> the drivers aren't the problem
<Priest-of-Psi> I dont want gnome stuff installed
<Corporal_Dirge> I did  earlier, but I took a break.
<Priest-of-Psi> I use xfce
<Dewbie> having high end hardware...is
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: partition's would generally use f/u/dmask options, with other args as neccessary for the mount type
<Corporal_Dirge> Dewbie, There's probably default drivers that are compatible
<cwillu> you can also install full acl support for some filesystems, although you' won't be able to find much support here (I've only dabbled with it)
<Priest-of-Psi> bbl
<cwillu> and people who say you don't need video or sound in this channel should frankly just be kicked :)
<Dewbie> I have a Intel 945GM chipset and so, sound doesn't work cause there isn't any decent (working) drivers for it
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, How do I set permissions for a truecrypt removable hdd?
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: do you have a working mount command for it?
<linux_user400354> can someone tell me why i am getting this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18585
<Dewbie> corporal trust me there isn't any drivers... checked with crimson
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, It's mounted via truecrypt. It's a Serpent-AES encrypted FAT32 partition.
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Problem is that it's 755 permissions.
<SuNSh1n3> how
<SuNSh1n3> to stop
<SuNSh1n3> X
<varun> any kernel hackers in the room? I'm having some really weird issues with a recompile
<NthDegree> SuNSh1n3 ctrl+alt+backspace
<cwillu> SuNSh1n3: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to keep it from restarting when you do that
<Corporal_Dirge> SuNSh1n3, I think it's etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dewbie> any solutions to this problem?
<SuNSh1n3> when i press ctrl+alt+ back space
<SuNSh1n3> x stop and then start again and ask me to log in
<Corporal_Dirge> Dewbie, I mean default drivers that aren't for your card, but that still supply the very basic commands to the chip
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: is it mounted/mountable via fstab, or a fuse module, or something else weird and wonderful?
<SuNSh1n3> i want to log as root
<SuNSh1n3> in X
<NthDegree> SuNSh1n3 that kills X you then have to kill gdm by logging in as root on a text based vt
<bunta> Dewbie, you tried the forums?
<Dewbie> well as far as I know
<varun> I get this error message when trying to boot - "Could not open directory /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/modules.dep.temp for writing: no such file or dir"
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, No, it's Encrypted. You need to mount via Truecrypt.
<bunta> There's probably an experimental module for your chipset
<NthDegree> SuNSh1n3, you cannot login as root by default you can use sudo
<NthDegree> or gksudo
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Truecrypt uses the mount command internally
<bonsai> linux_user400354, prob syntax issue, no? try using the whole filename of the files to be zipped
<SuNSh1n3> NthDegree,
<SuNSh1n3> i can log as root
<SuNSh1n3> if i stop X
<SuNSh1n3> then 1 log in terminal az root and write startx
<SuNSh1n3> and then im logged as root
<NthDegree> SuNSh1n3 you do not need to stop X
<SuNSh1n3> what to do
<SuNSh1n3> ?
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: and you're sure it doesn't give you an explicit way of mounting it?  i.e., most mounts are mounted via other programs;  the mount program just gives a clean front end to them
<NthDegree> you simply can press ctrl+alt+F1 and login as root on a text based session then
<NthDegree> then do /etc/init.d/gdm stop to kill the gdm
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: either way, one possibility would be to set the permissions on the folder while unmounted, although I'm not sure if that still works
<Robbster> join #ssbs
<judge21345> uea
<thoreauputic> SuNSh1n3: running X as root is a really bad idea in any case
<Bunta> Any chance of running MSN Messenger on Linux (via wine)
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, It calls the mount command because you can pass options to it through it's command line. Truecrypt uses Double Cascading Serpendt-AES encryption. You can't mount it any other way.
<Bunta> GAIM refuses to load
<Bunta> and aMSN is fugly xD
<noiesmo> Bunta, there is amsn
<thoreauputic> Bunta: why? Gaim does msn fine
<NthDegree> Bunta, gaim works fine
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, I can change the permissions on the folder unmounted, but it's set back.
<Bunta> I know, GAIM crashes
<Bunta> I used to use GAIM, dunno why its crashing
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: the encryption it uses has nothing to do with how it needs to be mounted
<Priest-of-Psi> I am not going to install the whole gnome
<Bunta> it gets to the contact list, then.. poof
<NthDegree> Bunta, are you up to date?
<Priest-of-Psi> wtf
<Priest-of-Psi> I just want to use the fglrx driver with composite
<Bunta> No idea.. I am using dapper 6.06 if that helps
<Priest-of-Psi> wtf
<cwillu> although I can imagine a really poor implementation that would be difficult to mount by hand, which seems to be what you're describing
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, The moment I mount the permissions change. When I unmount it goes backt o 777
<Bunta> did a quite apt-get update, gaim is the latest version
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: what happens if you chmod the current directory while in the root of the mount?
<linux_user400354> bonsai, nope. i used the whole filenames and i got the same error "zip warning: name not matched"
<cwillu> i.e., "chmod <foobar> ."
<NthDegree> well then something is either up with your installation or you dont know how to use gaim :|
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu It doesn't change even as root running chmod 777
<NthDegree> linux_user400354, unzip it via the GUI then
<evi|one> Hello. I need a command to delete all the files with the name ending in ~
<Bunta> lol funny guy :P
<Priest-of-Psi> anyone here actually use composite ?
<Bunta> I dunno.. it used to work perfectly fine a couple of days ago
<cwillu> k
<judge21345> no
<cwillu> give me a sec (not that easily defeated :)
<Bunta> Not sure what decided to kill it
<stabby-> ok guys i've gotta tell you: UBUNTU ROX!
<stabby-> ^-^
<NthDegree> well try Kopete then its the KDE version of gaim
<linux_user400354> NthDegree, im not unzipping. im trying create an archive. i tried using file roller. that didnt work.
<judge21345> ubuntu 6.06 powaaa
<thoreauputic> evi|one:  rm *~    ?
<ardchoille> evi|one: rm /path/to/dir/*~
<evi|one> Ah. Right. Stupid me. I was trying to use regular expressions :o
<NthDegree> linux_user400354, zip is not 100% free and that is why gzip was made
<Bunta> meh
<Bunta> anyway I can remove gaim without removing gnome (ubuntu-desktop)
<Bunta> then I'll just reinstall it :o
<thoreauputic> Bunta: try moving the .gaim dir out of the way in your home directory ( sounds like something in your personal config)
* cwillu digs through the TrueCrypt docs
<shriphani> ok guys managed the trash can issue
<Charlie> hello
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, You use Truecrypt?
<Charlie> I have a question on Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS installation, can someone help me?
<NthDegree> so it wouldn
<NthDegree> oops :$
<shriphani> Charlie, ??
<NthDegree> sure Charlie
<Charlie> Thanks.
<NthDegree> ask away this is a support channel :)
<frogzoo> Charlie: just state your problem - if someone knows the answer, they'll say so
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: what type of partition is the encrypted volume?
<mALmEN> googs, i am trying install speedtouch 330 on ubuntu
* judge21345 coute Bow Wow Wow - Aphrodisiac (03:01)     (Marie Antoinette)
<ardchoille> Bunta: removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove gnome, it just removes the ubuntu-desktop meta package.. it's safe to remove, I did it a long time ago. You might want to re-install that meta package if you use dist-upgrade to upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu.
<mALmEN> but fail to me the first part
<mALmEN> malmen@server:~$ grep -B 1 "THOMSON
<mALmEN> > ALCATEL" /proc/bus/usb/devices
<mALmEN> grep: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory
<fyrestrtr> turn that off judge21345
<judge21345> why?
<thoreauputic> judge21345: turn off that script please
<judge21345> ok
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, It's vfat.
<thoreauputic> judge21345: imagine if everyone did that in a channel of 700 people
<Charlie> My Dell 5150 machine has a ATI 3000 video card, from the wiki I know I need to update Xorg.conf to replace "ati" to "radeon", but my problem is installation was aborted, then I don't know how to continue after I modified the Xorg.conf.
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: right, sorry, you said that before
<smogbh> ciao a tutti
<fyrestrtr> Charlie: installation of what?
<judge21345> ok sorry, i am a newbie;)
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: investigated the -M option?
<Charlie> I use the CD delivered from Ubuntu. Installation of ubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Yes, that's how I knew it was passing the mount command to the terminal, I used -o rw. But since  vfat doesn't use privledges it failed.
<Charlie> The first option is to install. But the installation aborted in the X server configuration step
<fyrestrtr> Charlie: when you say 'installation was aborted' are you talking about the ubuntu installation or installation of something else?
<Corporal_Dirge> -M "-o rw"
<Netcad> i have edit with the command crontab -e. how do i save it and exit=?
<bbrazil> Netcad: try esc :wq
<Charlie> fyrestrtr, I meant "installation of ubuntu"
<ardchoille> Netcad: hit the ESC key, then type ":w" (without quotes), then ":q"
<furrykef> Silly question... if a program dumps core, where's the coredump go?
<furrykef> (The program in question is xbill)
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: okay, I think I have it
<bbrazil> furrykef: usually the current directory
<fyrestrtr> furrykef: .coredump or something like that
<cwillu> vfat does support the umask option (it's a property of the mount, not the underlying file system
<Charlie> fyrestrtr. It dumped the error and say "restart GDM"....
<fyrestrtr> Charlie: what error did it give?
<thoreauputic> furrykef: xbill doesn't like gnome, if that's where you tried to run it - it wants to draw on the root window
<varun> I'm getting a "couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.15-7-xxxxxx/modules.dep.temp for writing: no such file or directory" on bootup..........any ideas?
<cwillu> it doesn't look like you have to say -M "-o ...", I'd expect just -M umask=... to suffice
<NthDegree> Charlie then simply reconfigure your xorg.conf and when everything is ok then put /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thoreauputic> furrykef: which nautilus has already occupied ;)
<furrykef> Hmm, I don't see the core dump in my home directory
<cwillu> -o options never have unescaped spaces in them, so length isn't an issue
<fyrestrtr> furrykef: it will be the running directory of the program.
<thoreauputic> furrykef: look for "core"
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: did you get all that?
<furrykef> My home directory is where I launched it from
<NthDegree> Charlie, could you show me the wiki page you have been reading from?
<sdh> can anybody remember the name of the app - i think it used to ship with ubuntu - that automatically downloads/previews gnome art etc and lets you install it
<Charlie> My issue is in this URL: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=130625 . I had exactly same error log
<thoreauputic> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<thoreauputic> :)
<sdh> thoreauputic: cheers ;)
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, so sudo Truecrypt /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -M umask=777 ?
<pawan> install
<thoreauputic> sdh: too obvious I guess :D
<sdh> thoreauputic: sure it used to be in default insall :p
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: almost;  I think the umask is actually backwards
<cwillu> just checking
<Corporal_Dirge> 000?
<pawan> i want to install ubuntu
<Charlie> NthDegree , Thanks. I see, that should be a good try!! So, will this /gdm restart will continue starting from the previous installation?
* furrykef wonders if maybe it actually didn't produce a core dump?
<thoreauputic> sdh: not as far as I know - and I've run every release since warty
<sdh> thoreauputic: maybe i just installed it ;-)
<stabby-> pawan then please do
<stabby-> ur free to do it
<thoreauputic> sdh: yup :)
<sdh> thoreauputic: thanks ;)
<cwillu> umask = the permissions that are _not_ present
<thoreauputic> sdh: no worries :)
<cwillu> so 0000 should work
<cwillu> (four zero's, not three)
<pawan> what about partitions
<Charlie> fyrestrtr, also thank you very much
<stabby-> pawan yes you need to have them
<stabby-> atleast 2
<pawan> which one
<NthDegree> Charlie, I dont use the desktop CD but after changing xorg.conf you should try restarting gdm yes
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: also, there's the dmask and fmask (directories and files only) which might be useful
<stabby-> pawan well ext3 and swap
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: and you might also want the ability to set the owner and groups on the mount (uid=,gid=)
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Wow, thanks. It works.
<MonsieurBon> hello
<pawan> is it not possible without swap
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: np :)
<stabby-> im pretty sure you want swap ;)
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: now, what were you saying before?  :p
<stabby-> or you wont have any swap
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Now to make an internal hidden partition inside the partition. lol
<pawan> can it be installed on logical partition
<cwillu> have fun with that :p
<MonsieurBon> how can I make dapper to show an icon on the desktop when I connect a USB-HD or insert a CD-Rom?
<Charlie> Thanks. Let me try "/etc/init.d/gdm restart".. Going to log off right now!! :)  BTW, how can I put your name into my message like what you did for me :)
<fyrestrtr> MonsieurBon: it does that automatically
<NthDegree> Charlie, had a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Well, After 15 hours of searching for a solution and having 99% be "no duh" answers like "did you use sudo" I got a bit upset. lol
<NthDegree> you may want to read that 1st
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: I know the feeling
<fyrestrtr> Charlie: type the first few characters of the nick, then hit <tab>
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: did you get any rtfm's?
<Charlie> NthDegree: test
<NthDegree> lol
<cwillu> those are the worst, even when they're technically correct
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, I got a lot of !fstab > Corporal_Dirge
<pawan> want to install on logical partition
<Charlie> NthDegree : Bingo!! Your's format is better
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, All this while I had fstab open and was attempting to find a solution.
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: (i.e., the options were listed, including vfat under man), but you sure have to know what you're doing before the man pages are useful :
<Charlie> fyrestrtr: THANKS!
<cwillu> :)
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: why then is there no CD-Rom icon right now? I've inserted a VCD
<Charlie> Thanks everybody! Have a nice day!!!
<fyrestrtr> MonsieurBon: eject the cdrom, and close it again
<NthDegree> k :) you too
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Well, the man pagest for 'mount' are a little over 1000 lines and refer to commands that I don't know an would have to look them up.
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: including the bit on how to actually pass the args using -M;  the quoting would have had you stuck alone until you tried not specifying it :)
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: the slash key is your friend
<pawan> it is not worrking on logical partition
<fyrestrtr> specifically, the / key
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: "/vfat" searches for vfat,
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Well, I knew -M but I didn't know what to pass to mount.
<fyrestrtr> not the \ key
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: no change. And no icon for my ipod or USB HD either
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: n moves forward, shift+n moves to the previous match
<fyrestrtr> MonsieurBon: open up a terminal window, and in it type tail -f /var/log/messages
<frogzoo> Corporal_Dirge: you can search within man pages, you know...
<fyrestrtr> then, unplug and replug in your ipod and usb hd and see what messages you get
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: and you may be interested to know that firefox uses the same syntax :)
<cwillu> (slashes, not mounting :p)
<Corporal_Dirge> frogzoo, Well, I didn't know what to search for that would be helpful to setting default permissions, I had already tried -o rw and -w
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: Jul 22 12:34:20 localhost kernel: [17180393.756000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<fyrestrtr> MonsieurBon: what else?
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: re: what frogzoo said:  its amazing how many helpful suggestions you get once you already know the answer, eh?  :)
<Corporal_Dirge> But since it took 25 hours to encrypt the drive I didn't want to screw it up and start over.
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: the same keeps coming up
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, lol, yeah. I got dead silence on the harder questions.
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: -o rw, w, etc are low level things, i.e., you can have write permissions and still not be able to write to it (if it's mounted r)
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: with adress 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 22, 23
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: any luck?
<fyrestrtr> MonsieurBon: hrmm.....
<Priest-of-Psi> nah
<Priest-of-Psi> hold
<fyrestrtr> MonsieurBon: dunno what is the deal with your USB then.
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: of course, you now realize that you're responsible for supporting any permissions related mounting problems for the next while, right?  :)
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: my USB works well though as I'm typing through it right now.
<las3r> Hello peoples :)
<las3r> So many people idling here :)
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: and it's not only usb devices. It's the CD-Rom as well
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, I still don't know how the mask works.. 7 would block all? 6 would block all but x ?
* cwillu has 5 12 hours shifts back to back.  cwillu is tired and grumpy :)
<cwillu> basically
<baxteradam> hi. I'm looking for some help with an rt2570 wireless device on breezy
<cwillu> it's the inverse of the permissions, so yes;  you set the ones that you don't want to provide
<cwillu> don't ask why
<las3r> Lol, i'm also looking for help on an wireless lan card, which won't get recognized by ubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> cwillu, Well, that's how a subnet mask works.
<cwillu> (or do:  I think that you can chmod away permissions that aren't set via umask (and therefore active), but you can't add ones that are set)
<baxteradam> las3r: what card is it?
<las3r> uhm hold on i guess i got the type here h/o
<MonsieurBon> fyrestrtr: ah, with an Audio-CD it works well. So it's really just the USB thing.
<cwillu> Corporal_Dirge: in the sense that a subnet mask is really just a bit index, where as umask is an actual bitmask
<Priest-of-Psi> cwillu: I am using the opensource driver
<cwillu> (i.e., 192.168.0.1/24 has the same amount of meaning as 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0)
<Priest-of-Psi> but I get no hardware acceleration
<las3r> RT card 801.11g of course
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: okay, let me just make sure I'm understanding everything
<Priest-of-Psi> cwillu: composite works fine with the Radeon driver
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: the opensource driver works fine when composite is disabled?
<Priest-of-Psi> no no
<pawan> does ubuntu not work on ext2 partition
<las3r> i just installed ubuntu, and it's showing up as "Unknown device
<Priest-of-Psi> but I have no hardware acceleration
<fyrestrtr> pawan: yes
<pawan> it works
<pawan> then why ext 3
<fyrestrtr> because ext3 has journal support
<pawan> so we should go for ext2 or ext3
<fyrestrtr> ext3
<pawan> is swap partition necessary
<las3r>  are there any open sourcedrivers available for wireless lan cards, if yes where can i find them
<Subhuman> yes pawan
<ardchoille> Is ext3 basically just ext2 with journaling?
<fyrestrtr> yes, it is
<Subhuman> ardchoille, yes.
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: yeap
<ardchoille> Ahh
<Subhuman> in fact ardchoille you can mount an ext3 as ext2
<baxteradam> las3r: every card is different, it needs its own driver
<ardchoille> Interesting
<pawan> can it not work without a swap
<Subhuman> but itz stupid, youd only do it if the os was real old.
<fyrestrtr> no
<las3r> Okay ic, well i'm new to this so i don't exactly know how to get it work,
<baxteradam> las3r: I need the brand, model
<las3r> i see hold on, i'll get it for ya
<frogzoo> pawan: yes, but it's not a really good idea
<las3r> i need to pick the box lal
<pawan> can the partition on other disks
<frogzoo> pawan: sure
<ardchoille> Subhuman: Sounds like the equivalent is just turning journaling off
<pawan> there are two hard disk
<pawan> of 80gb in my system
<Subhuman> ardchoille, it is really.
<pawan> i want to setup ubuntu
<pawan> how
<pawan> first disk has four partition
<pawan> and the second has three
<baxteradam> wow, you guys don't need me wasting your time... pawan if you've got that many partitions you should know how to set up linux yourself
<pawan> first has 20,20,20,20 gb partition
<MonsieurBon> can anyone help me with my USB Problem?
<bonsai> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, You need one small partition (about 256 to 512) it's a swap partition
<pawan> and the second has 40,20,20 gb partition
<pawan> help
<pawan> all the partition are fat32 filesystem
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, Don't worry, ubuntu can format tem for you
<pawan> but i dont want to loose data
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, Do you have the ubuntu cd?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> i have amd sempron system
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan move the data and clear one of those partitions
<pawan> whcih one
<Corporal_Dirge> Any one
<pawan> i both the disk there is one primary partition
<pawan> which disk shoul i  use
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, you have an empty partition?
<b14ck> what musi i instal lto get xvideo suport for my videocard? it sais something like no xvid suport in mplayer
<pawan> 64 bit version or the pc intel based version
<b14ck> must*
<pawan> yes
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > b14ck
<Subhuman> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b14ck> ty
<pawan> we have to specify two types of partition
<las3r> baxteradam i'll be rebooting my pc, and getting out my pci card to write it down :)
<las3r> after that i'll be back
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan yes,
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, Are you making this dual boot?
<pawan> yes
<diablo69> where can I turn in a guide I just made to help users with ubuntu
<pawan> on one disk windows os
<pawan> and on one ubuntu
<pawan> how
<fyrestrtr> diablo69: ubuntu forums
<diablo69> ahh ok
<diablo69> thought I could give it to someone here
<diablo69> I know its original
<diablo69> :)
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, ubuntu will handle it.
<Corporal_Dirge> Are you doing this on the same computer you typing on now?
<ardchoille> diablo69: If you have time, can you pm me with the URL once you have the guide on the forums? I am always looking for new info about Ubuntu :)
<pawan> yes
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, ok, well, I'll find a guide since you'll be offline while installing. Are you connected wirelessly?
<pawan> i was trying it for the whole day
<pawan> but it didnt work
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, Why wasn't it installing?
<pawan> swap partion cannot be on other drives
<diablo69> is this affliated with the wiki at all...one of my old guides was put up there, but I forgot who did that for me
<pawan> it should be on the same disk
<Corporal_Dirge> well, ubuntu can repartition that 20G hdd into a 19G with a 512MB partition next to it.
<pawan> so i should not choose the manul partition
<pawan> option
<Corporal_Dirge> you should
<Charlie> fyrestrtr: NthDegree : bad news
<pawan> then
<Charlie> It does not work.
<diablo69> brw
<diablo69> btw*
<las3r> Hello, i have returned*
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, I'd use windows to make the partitions now since you can see and know what ones have data in them.
<diablo69> should I also write a guide on how to downgrade a 2.50 or 2.60 psp via wine on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> What is the actual app/command that is launched when I choose System -> Quit? I want to put this into my desktop right-click menu.
<Corporal_Dirge> right click My Computer -> Manage
<las3r> I was asked the model and type of my wireless lan adapter, Brand: Sparklan , Model: WL-660R
<NthDegree> Charlie, read the wiki then
<pawan> then
<las3r> i hope there is a certain person who can tell me how to install the wlan acrd card
<NthDegree> theres a whole article of instructions on how to do it
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, Disk Manager I think
<pawan> yes
<IseeIsee> if my apps gets stuck how can I forcibly close it ?
<IseeIsee> like in windows I use alt-ctrl-del
<b14ck> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Charlie> Let me explain more: I use ubuntu installation CD, during the installation(actually, not in real installation stage yet, even not the step of selecting mouting point),I think it is trying to set up X for next installation steps.. Then it aborts, The screen says something that "restart gdm after update.....". And then I think it goes to one of the "terminal console" and gives me command line prompt
<bonsai> IseeIsee, there's a forcequit applet, you can add it to you panel (right-click on panel "add to panel")
<pawan> then
<pawan> i am see aall the partition
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, delete the partition that is empty
<Charlie> Now my problem becomes --- after I modified the xorg.conf, how can I resume the previous installation?
<pawan> how
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, right click it
<pawan> it is showing
<pawan> healthy unkoun part
<Corporal_Dirge> unknown?
<pawan> twoo
<pawan> yes
<Charlie> in other linux distribution, I can do it in text mode firstly and then config X. But looks like ubuntu 6.0.6 1st CD does not provide such option.....
<Corporal_Dirge> it should show on the left a hdd, then on the right several blocks of partitions.
<ardchoille> http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/359/mygnomecp1.png
<pawan> yes
<pawan> it is
<ardchoille> oops, sorry, wrong window
<pawan> my two partition are ext2
<pawan> but it is not showing ext2
<pawan> it is showing helathy unkown
<las3r> a simply question
<pawan> should i delete those two logical partition
<joemauch> my friends Nforce2 Asus board won't recognize his Raid0 SATA setup, when he shuts down the live cd it says the RAID monitoring failed, any ideas?
<las3r> i have 2 HDD's, 1 for windows XP, other one for ubunto to play around of a bit, and i don't have a floppy drive. Now i got my driver for my wlan card, how do i transfer it from my winxp HDD to my floppy HDD without burning 300 kb to a cd?
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: from a console, run xkill then left click on the window of the application you want to close.
<mc44> hey, is it possible to make the shutdown command not require a sudo password so I can run it as a cron job?
<las3r> ***my winxp HDD to my UBUNTU HDD without burning 300 kb to a cd?
<fyrestrtr> las3r: are both hdd on the same machine?
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, How is it ext2 if it didn't install?
<Charlie> Ommm, once I reboot, the xorg.conf I changed will be lost.... that's the problem. Can someone help me?
<las3r> yup
<cwillu> las3r: just mount the xp partition
<las3r> on it right now
<pawan> i done it manually
<las3r> i'm very new to ubuntu and linux
<cwillu> las3r: ubuntu has ntfs read support
<pawan> using norton partition magic
<cwillu> !ntfs > las3r
<fyrestrtr> Charlie: download the alternate install cd, do the minimal server install, then install ubuntu-desktop and configure X manually.
<ardchoille> mc44: you can run /sbin/shurdown as a cronjob with sudo crontab -e. /sbin/shutdown -r now for a reboot or /sbin/shutdown -h now for a shutdown.
<pawan> from fat32 to ext2
<DaJudge> what is the command to see what type of network card you are running?
<pawan> then
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: what *type*?
<burepe> I got a Japanese keyboard and the button with the opposite of [ is putting out \ Can I change it?
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan don't worry about type ubuntu wil handle it.
<cwillu> las3r: msg me if you need a hand with it
<las3r> Okay thank you very much for the information
<pawan> then how to install
<las3r> I'll be trying it out :)
<cwillu> but it should be pretty straightforward, if cryptic
<las3r> THanks again!
<cwillu> np
<DaJudge> fyrestrtr: im trying to get the info on my network card.. what terminal command is it that displays this info?
<Charlie> fyrestrtr: Yes, that should work... but that takes time to download and burn CD(even install via HDD)... so just trying to see if there is other ways....
<fyrestrtr> burepe: yes, you can edit the keyboard mapping and change it.
<burepe> how
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: ifconfig
<burepe> ?
<mc44> ardchoille: great, thanks!
<ardchoille> mc44: You're welcome :)
<fyrestrtr> burepe: I don't know about japanese keyboards, but look for an alternate keyboard mapping is /usr/share/xmodmap/ and then when you find one, xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.xx (where xx is the one you found)
<pawan> should i again format it from here
<DaJudge> fyrestrtr: that doesnt display the type of card it is.. sorry if I am not explaining my question very well.
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan right clicking the partition you want to install doesn't give you the delete option
<Corporal_Dirge> ?
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: you are not.
<pawan> it gives delete option
<pawan> it is empty
<burepe> fyrestrtr: I have it mapped for Japanese. Just one key is wrong
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: you remember the preverify execution problem I was having yesterday ? & I showed you a pastebin as well
<pawan> should i delete both the partition
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, delete the partition them
<Corporal_Dirge> then
<DaJudge> fyrestrtr: im looking for info on the make / manufacturer / version other into on the card.. is there a console command to get that info?
<pawan> both
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: lspci -vv
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: the java io exception
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, is it gone?
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: yeah, I remember.
<pawan> i am deleteing it
<DaJudge> fyrestrtr: ahh that works.. ty
<fyrestrtr> burepe: if you know the keycode, you can just remap it :)
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: read this:  Unix users - if you install a Wireless Toolkit for use by more than one user on your system, please ensure that all the users have the appropriate read and execute permissions on the contents of the toolkit.  For example, WTK's contain a preverifier that EclipseME will need to access during the build process.  If the user doing the build does not have execute  permissions on the preverifier, the build will fail.
<pawan> nothing wil happen na
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, it should be gone in a second or two.
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: sudo chmod a+x /path/to/whatever/preverify
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: do you see a solution now ?
<burepe> fyrestrtr: that is what I am trying to ask how to do.\
<pawan> i have not given the command till yet
<burepe> Anyone know how I can change 1 key's keycode?
<fyrestrtr> burepe: oh. You can get the keycode via xev and then ... map it to one of the constants (read the xmodmap file to figure out which constant it is)
<pawan> shoul i
<DaJudge> fyrestrtr: what does the lspci command mean (in layman terms)?
<Subhuman> Charlie, use the "alternative install" CD, it will let you install in text mode.
<Corporal_Dirge> ??? I said yes a long time ago.. I can't help if you dilly dally on one step for a hal hour.
<burepe> fixed it
<brotakul> what's the terminal command to use wget? i mean how can i specify the download directory? "wget [url] "... ?
<heikki-> wget url -O file
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, If it's empty there's no harm.
<fyrestrtr> DaJudge: its just prints whatever information the system has about the pci devices. 'list pci' -- man lspci :)
<pawan> ok
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: even after doing the command you told java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/preverify: cannot execute
<burepe> Some reason it wasn't registered as a Japanese keyboard eventhough I set it up when I installed.
<DaJudge> fyrestrtr: ty
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, once deleted you'll make a partition there that's 512MB (the swap)
<pawan> now it has changed to green color
<pawan> as free space
<cwillu> IseeIsee: is the execute permission set on that path?
<pawan> what to do
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: ls -l /media/hda7/wtk2.2/bin/ -- what permissions are on preverify ?
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, then you'll use the rest and make it whatever filetype. filetype doesn't matter since install will format it.
<Bakemono> hi
<pawan> all the partitions
<cwillu> fyrestrtr: IseeIsee:  if it's a mount, you'll probably need to set the permissions in fstab or the mount line via a umask
<IseeIsee> fyrestrti: -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev   17269 2006-07-22 16:01 preverify
<Corporal_Dirge> 20 this 20G partition will now be 512MB whatever and 19.5G whatever
<IseeIsee> cwillu: I don't know whether its a mount or not, its a file which the j2me wireless toolkit has to execute
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: what is your mount line for that device?
<pawan> ok
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: what is a mount line ?
<Priest-of-Psi> hi
<Priest-of-Psi> I am having a issue with aiglx
<cwillu> hey there
<cwillu> any luck?
<Priest-of-Psi> I cant run the fglrx driver now
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: type mount -- and check what options you have for that device
<pawan> so i should select manual partition option
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, Lets make sure your ADM Sempron uses 64bit.. Some do some don't.
<fyrestrtr> Priest-of-Psi: aiglx works with open source drivers.
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, For the 512M?
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr type mount -- where ? on any directory ?
<fyrestrtr> fglrx != open source
<burepe> anyone know about a problem with Japanese text in the gui where the hiragana and kanji are on a diffrent plane, meaning they are not level with each other.
<pawan> so which install cd should i use
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: yes
<Priest-of-Psi> fyrestrtr:
<Priest-of-Psi> it does not start at all with the radeon driver
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, That's what I ws asking you. What AMD Sempron type is it?
<fyrestrtr> Priest-of-Psi: what do you expect? its highly beta software.
<pawan> it is a 64bit
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: what error did you get with the open-source driver?
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, you'll  use the 64bit Ubuntu then.
<fyrestrtr> Priest-of-Psi: why don't you use xgl -- its what most people have reported success with.
<Corporal_Dirge> Got your partitions figured out?
<Priest-of-Psi> gdm just restands
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: what do you wanna know from the output being shown ?
<Priest-of-Psi> restarts even
<pawan> but many application is ubuntu are 32 bit
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: what options are there for the /media/hda7 partition.
<nomin> why does my computer freeze when I try to read the 'description' for the passwd and login updates?
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, But you'll have a harder time getting a 32bit kernel to run on a 64 chip, so intall 64.
<pawan> the yellow disk na
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: /dev/hda4 on /media/hda7 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<IseeIsee> /dev/hda4 on /media/hda7 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<Corporal_Dirge> pawan, Got the partitions set up?
<pawan> i have to restart the system na
<pawan> and boot to ubuntu
<abhinay> i got a serious problem when i upgrade dapper grade to edgy eft
<pawan> he will set the partitions automatically na
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: hrmm I think your umask is causing problems. Remount it with umask=0000 (that's 4 0, not 3)
<abhinay> wot is the correct method to upgrade to edgy eft ?
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: there is no method yet. There is no release for eft. Besides, eft is in #ubuntu+1
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: what would remounting mean & how can I do that /
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, i did replace all dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list   & sudo apt-get update  , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Da_Putzler> Hi peeps
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: open up /etc/fstab, and edit the umask=007 to umask=0000 for /dev/hda4, save the file. Then sudo umount /dev/hda4 and then mount -a
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, when i restart the system xorg failed to start
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, broken packages
<Ishmael> hello
<Da_Putzler> can someone help me with a Firestarter problem ??? I'm trying to run uTorrent on WINE and I've set a rule for uTorrent in firestarter, but it still wont work... any ideas ???
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: please, ask in #ubuntu+1 -- edgy is very early alpha. Expect a broken system if you do something like that.
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: why are you running utorrent when there are plenty of torrent clients in ubuntu?
<ljlolel> abhinay: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg to make sure everythingis new
<Da_Putzler> uTorrent is way better than ALL the torrent clients I've seen on Ubuntu... unless u can recommend one I dont know about ?
<Ishmael> can anyone tell me why I can't increase the monitor's resolution since 60 Hz
<frogzoo> !fixres > Ishmael
<adgkujhuouy> join ubuntu-fr
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: I'm just saying, the way you are doing it -- its just stupid. Sorry, but that's the truth.
<fyrestrtr> Ishmael: is it a LCD?
<Da_Putzler> fyrestrtr... I've tried BitTorrent, Azureus, Qtorrent, RTorrent etc. but they still dont compare to uTorrent...
<Ishmael> fyrestrtr, no, it isn, its CRC 15"
<Charlie> Subhuman: thanks! that's the last step I want to do since I only have install CD in hand. this time I did not order that one...
<abhinay> xserver-xorg already hv a new version & it is saying Errors were encountered while processing: acpid acpi-support E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<abhinay>  acpid
<abhinay>  acpi-support
<abhinay> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: what do you find missing?
<Da_Putzler> I just need help with the firewall to get it to see the .net properly
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: again -- take it #ubuntu+1 !!!
<MistaED> da_putzler: what makes utorrent so special?
<Da_Putzler> most dont give u file selectoin in torrents... more are too slow... most dont have access to DHT
<Da_Putzler> most dont have a simple interface
<Charlie> Another question, I have 30G allocated for Linux, how much should I allocate for SWAP?
<ardchoille> Da_Putzler: "most" work without wine ;)
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: I executed the commands as you said
<frogzoo> Charlie: how much mem you got?
<Tommy2k4> double your ram
<Da_Putzler> that's true... but I just cant seem to find a good and fast torrent client... what do you guys use ???
<Tommy2k4> unless you got over 1gb
<fuoco> does anyone here know a bit about lvm ?
<Charlie> frogzoo: 512M
<ardchoille> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<frogzoo> Charlie: a gig will do fine
<IseeIsee> frystrtr: what should I do next ? the hda4 is mounted as 0000 now
<brotherJohn1234> Da_Putzler:  me uses bittornado
<feet> hello. i need to install the package nvidia-glx. when i do, it tells me i need to get the 386 kernel packages. but i dont use the kernel and dont want to. am i doing something wrong?
<cwillu> Priest-of-Psi: IseeIsee try it again I suppose
<Charlie> frogzoo: Wow, is that much I need? seems a lot
<Priest-of-Psi> eh
<cwillu> oops, extra name in there
<Priest-of-Psi> it froze my pc
<ardchoille> feet: which kernel do you use?
<fuoco> ardchoille: my question is, do i need to put /boot outside of the lvm ?
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: now run sudo chmod a+x /whatever/whate/ver/preverify
<feet> latest 686
<cwillu> fyrestrtr: it'll probably be already +x
<cwillu> but I could be mistaken
<ardchoille> fuoco: *that* I don't know. I was just hoping the ubotu post would help
<Da_Putzler> bittornado is ok, but interface and separate d/l windows are a pain
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: all your complaints are moot because Azureus does all that and then more, plus it runs without wine.
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: I did
<fyrestrtr> cwillu: think it resets file perms, but I don't know to be honest.
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: now try your compile.
<Da_Putzler> Azureus crashes on use, prefs screen doesnt work and it's a resource hog...
<feet> azureus crashes for me too
<frogzoo> Charlie: that gives you total 1.5gig of virtual memory, which you'll find you actually do need
<cwillu> fyrestrtr: it should be reset to the opposite of the umask though
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: all your problems are easy to fix, if you do a bit of search -- but hey, why am I arguing with you? :) Do what you feel best, just don't come here expecting support on it.
<IseeIsee> fyrestrtr: damn it working :D now tell me what was the problem, I don't understand this mounting terminology
<Charlie> frogzoo: okay, I see. Just reduce 1 more G for Windoze. :)
<fyrestrtr> I'll let cwillu explain to you the whole mask thing, as he did it before and I have to step to another machine.
<Da_Putzler> fyrestrtr, dude, all I asked was for help on a firewall problem... I'm not here to argue what torrent program is best...
<Charlie> while need to resolve my installation problem firstly.. Sigh...
<IseeIsee> cwillu: explain to me this umask thing which was not enabling the file to execute if you have followed from above
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: okay, no problem. Just letting you know -- don't expect a lot of help, because almost everyone will tell you -- run a bt client in ubuntu and not wine.
<[Phaedrus] > hey, is the issue with xgl, intel cards and suspend mode any closer to getting fixed?
<fyrestrtr> [Phaedrus] : #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<frogzoo> Da_Putzler: it takes 60 seconds to configure firestarter for azureus, just btw
<[Phaedrus] > thanks fyrestrtr
<Da_Putzler> that's IF azureus will work fo rme...
<IseeIsee> cwillu ?
<ardchoille> Da_Putzler: Please take complaints to another channel. This is ubuntu support, note "I want support for a windows app to get it to work in wine".
<ardchoille> s/note/not/
<Da_Putzler> ??? this is an Ubuntu support question... just because it's a windows program doesnt mean I dont need help...
<brotherJohn1234> hmm
<[Phaedrus] > azureus is a windows program? i am confused now
<NthDegree> Da_Putzler you miss the point
<[Phaedrus] > isnt there a linux variant?
<Ishmael> sorry, which were the fast keys to restart gdm?
<[Phaedrus] > but yep, Da_Putzler  did miss the point :)
<kbrooks> [Phaedrus] : no, its a Java program
<NthDegree> [Phaedrus]  Azureus is made for all platforms AFAIK
<ardchoille> [Phaedrus] : He's trying to get a windows torrent client to work in wine
<[Phaedrus] > oh my
<[Phaedrus] > that windows client was bulky and slow as it is
<Da_Putzler> the point is, I asked nicely for help in an ubuntu room and you guys are acting all superior just because I wanna use a windows program and not a linux one...
<[Phaedrus] > Da_Putzler,  stop tormenting your machine :)
<kbrooks> Da_Putzler: well, lets see....
<stabby-> uTorrent is best client
<NthDegree> Da_Putzler, we are not! this is an ubuntu support channel not a wine support channel
<kbrooks> Da_Putzler: i recommnd you ask the forums on this
<feet> Da_Putzler: why not find the WINE irc chat room
<NthDegree> go in #winehq and ask
<Da_Putzler> I just installed Azureus (again) and is crashes (again) on running it...
<kbrooks> Da_Putzler: yes its offtopic there, but they certainly will help you
<[Phaedrus] > Da_Putzler, if you must know..
<IseeIsee> frystrtr: keep this umask thing in mind, i'll ask you some other time when you are a bit free
<brotherJohn1234> Da_Putzler: you might ask in the azureus - channel as well.
<feet> ya cos my question about the nvidia-glx seems to have gotten lost in the all this arguing. so can ya just try asking in those other rooms ? lol
<NthDegree> Da_Putzler: you are trying to run azureus
<[Phaedrus] > azereus, opens up a heck of a lot of threads, and it is probably one reason why wine cant handle it
<NthDegree> Da_Putzler: you are trying to run azureus?
<NthDegree> Da_Putzler: that has a linux version
<[Phaedrus] > NthDegree, the windows version apparently
<NthDegree> oh my lord
<Da_Putzler> yeah, 1st thing it said was a warning and nothing appeared... then 2nd time I run it, none of the menus or options work...
<[Phaedrus] > apparently he ONLY wants the windows version
<feet> azuerus for linux crashses for me. it might do for him
<Da_Putzler> nthdegree: I have the ubutnu versio ninstalled from repo
<NthDegree> then you dont need wine to use it :|
<Da_Putzler> nthDegree... I was using WINE to try and run uTorrent... but that didnt work... and on advice I tried Azureus again, which still doesnt work either
<[Phaedrus] > Da_Putzler, check out the azareus channel... they might be able to help
<[Phaedrus] > *azureus
<thoreauputic> Da_Putzler: I assume you installed java correctly? And did the sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<NthDegree> they wont methinks
<thoreauputic> Da_Putzler: for azureus I mean
<NthDegree> its a CVS copy I bet
<[Phaedrus] > well, go ask the wine people why they do such a sucky job :)
<[Phaedrus] > that should inspire em!
<NthDegree> Azureus for Windows wont work in WINE
<brotherJohn1234> hehe
<NthDegree> because it uses JRE
<ardchoille> [Phaedrus] : I read a recent paper that praised wine.. they said it works so well that it even runs windows viruses, trojans, worms flawlessly.
<thoreauputic> !info azureus
<Da_Putzler> nthdegree, am using Linux version of Azureus... not windows
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 5680 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<ardchoille> Which is why I'll never use wine
<thoreauputic> NthDegree: no need for wine - and it works well here at least
<NthDegree> Da_Putzler, my advice is either grab the azureus from the azureus site or use the official bittorrent client
<thoreauputic> NthDegree: there's not much wrong with the universe package for azureus
<[Phaedrus] > ardchoille: thats funny
<ardchoille> [Phaedrus] : It's also true :)
<[Phaedrus] > ardchoille, its also so very sad! :)
<NthDegree> actually the packages for nvidia, azureus, bum and a few others seem to have a few issues with me
<thoreauputic> NthDegree: only bug I've seen is that the popup in the bottom right won't go away if it shows an error
<Da_Putzler> that's the problem I have... and cant get rid of it
<thoreauputic> which requires a quit and restart
<NthDegree> it does go away
<Da_Putzler> how ? there's no azureus on screen to quit and restart...
<thoreauputic> NthDegree: it does?
<NthDegree> you can click it away but a timeouted away works fine
<NthDegree> cant*
<thoreauputic> Da_Putzler: you mean the GUI doesn't even start for you?
<feet> same thing happens for me, Da_Putzler! so you aint alone :P
<Da_Putzler> no, I have to run zureus twice... once for the error in the corner (which WONT go away) and 2nd time for the front-end, which crashes when I select anything from a menu
<thoreauputic> Da_Putzler: are you using sun java?
<Da_Putzler> yes, and it's configured as default java client
<[Phaedrus] > Da_Putzler, why dont you try the console version?
<NthDegree> update java and then grab the azureus off the azureus website
<rpedro> Da_Putzler: the notify message in the corner that stays allways on top is a known bug for azureus, type /j #azureus and ask there
<NthDegree> /join #azureus
<NthDegree> much better :)
<thoreauputic> Da_Putzler: sounds like you are having some bad luck - it works well here and is surprisingly light on resources
<FrEdAtTaCk> hello
<Da_Putzler> cant get it working here, and it even installed Mozilla browser which I didnt ask for
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<[Phaedrus] > thats funny
<NthDegree> grab azureus off the azureus website
<FrEdAtTaCk> i have a install problem with ubuntu , my hard drive is't reconized
<[Phaedrus] > "cant work.. what shall i do... oh yeah, let's install mozilla from source!" :)
<FrEdAtTaCk> isn't
<thoreauputic> Da_Putzler: yeah - no idea why it depends on mozilla - that seems weird
<[Phaedrus] > Fred, you sure its plugged in?
<fubaclbbm> Hey, I dowload flash player to my desktop for installation, now I can't move the damn thing off my desktop
<FrEdAtTaCk> yes, I have partition it with partition magic with diskettes
<FrEdAtTaCk> diskettes (floppy disks)
<thoreauputic> fubaclbbm: you can delet the installer download once it is installed
<nrdb> Hi I have just install ubuntu from the 6.06 LiveCD.  I have a "Ensoniq AudioPCI" card but I can't get "Sound Recorder 2.14.0" to record any sound from the microphone.  I have adjusted the levels with "Volume Control 2.14.0".  Can anyone help?
<FrEdAtTaCk> always when I will install it fails on the partition screen , also with the alternate version
<fubaclbbm> thoreanputic: how? can't move it to trash...no permission
<thoreauputic> fubaclbbm: but there's a package in the repos anyway ( downloads and installs the plaer for you)
<IseeIsee> frystrtr: the settings you ask me to make to that umask it won't effect anything, I mean my drives will automatically be mounted ?
<IseeIsee> when I restart my computer
<[Phaedrus] > fubaclbbm, just su and go to the desktop directory and delete it
<ardchoille> fubaclbbm: open a term, type ls -la ?home/$USER/Desktop and look at the ownership and perms of the file you can't move.
<ardchoille> s/?home//home/
<thoreauputic> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<fubaclbbm> threauputic ...fine, but how do I get this damn file off my deshtop, please.
<FrEdAtTaCk> I hava a via vt8237a sata controller and I think that thisone is not recognized
<thoreauputic> fubaclbbm: sudo rm ~/Desktop/nameof-file
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: That's even better
<thoreauputic> fubaclbbm: it should have your permissions anyway ubless you got it as root
<wheels3572> How can I embed a few screen shots into pastebin exactly where I want them?
<Enverex> What is the name of the gtk{+/2} package?
<fubaclbbm> thoreauputic. Thanks
<thoreauputic> Enverex: which one?
<Enverex> thoreauputic, Something has GTK as a dependency and I'm trying to build it with pbuilder
<thoreauputic> fubaclbbm: no worries - install flashplugin-nonfree - it's easier
<thoreauputic> Enverex: possibly libgtk2-dev or something like that -
<bilss_> hello
<thoreauputic> Enverex: apt-cache search libgtk*-dev
<thoreauputic> Enverex: should give you some options
<Enverex> libgtk2.0-dev
<bilss_> i had a cron job going in user name lex1 and swap it to user name admin  but now it does not work any ideas?
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with embedding screen shots into pastebin please
<nrdb> I have an "Ensoniq AudioPCI" card ubuntu wont record from the microphone :-( can anyone help?
<fyre|work> nrdb: tried unmuting the mic channel?
<nrdb> fyre|work: yes no help.
<ardchoille> wheels3572: If you want a pastebin-type site for screenshots, there's: http://www.imageshack.us/
<nrdb> fyre|work: I can here the microphone in the speakers.
<bilss_> ompaul: thought you would be out in the garden?
<ubuntu__> ?
<ompaul> bilss_, not a hope of that - back to work for me :-)
<bilss_> ompaul: and what work would that be?
<Da_Putzler> hmm, no-one in #azureus is talking
<ompaul> bilss_, computer stuff - l8r
<bilss_> ompaul: ok
<rpedro> Da_Putzler: try #azureus-support
<Da_Putzler> How do I Terminate a java process that's running and stalled ???
<fyre|work> find the process id of it, then issue sudo kill processid
<Da_Putzler> that's the thing, I cant see it in the process list
<bilss_> i had a cron job going in user name lex1 and swap it to user name admin  but now it does not work any ideas?
<rpedro> Da_Putzler: If you're having trouble with java than the new azureus beta won't help, you need to first sort out how java is configured
<fyre|work> Da_Putzler: ps aux
<fyre|work> Da_Putzler: ps aux | grep java -- you don't see it there?
<wheels3572> ardchoille: I want to be able to show screen shots and have htem under my text and explain them lol
<nomin> "ps aux | less"  lets you scroll through all the processes
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Hmm.. not sure how to do that except write a quick webpage
<Da_Putzler> see what there ? and I'm using the Azureus from the Ubuntu Repository, not the beta
<fyre|work> Da_Putzler: something like this
<fyre|work> java -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni:/usr/lib -Dgnu.gcj.runtime.VMClassLoader.library_control=never -Dazureus.install.path=/home/burhan/.azureus -classpath /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar:/usr/share/java/gnu-crypto.jar:/usr/share/java/bcprov.jar:/usr/share/java/log4j-1.2.jar:/usr/share/java/commons-cli.jar:/usr/lib/java/swt3.1-gtk.jar:/usr/share/java/glib0.2.jar:/usr/share/java/cairo1.0.jar:/usr/share/java/gtk2.8.jar org.gudy.azureus2.ui.
<fyre|work> whoops
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i thinks someone is connected to my server..i dont know the command to look whos connected to my server. any advice?
<Da_Putzler> yeh, it appears on the list for me
<fyre|work> Da_Putzler: find the process id of it, then sudo kill pid
<fyre|work> kintaro0e: type w on the terminal
<Da_Putzler> that's the thing, azureus doesnt appear on the process list , and the warning is still there
<fyre|work> Da_Putzler: I thought you just said, it appears on the list for me?
<calex71> need some help accessing samba file shares from xp
<fyre|work> Da_Putzler: its not going to say 'Azuereus'
<kintaro0e> fyre|work..w which will show the users who login?
<_atomic> Hello
<StAfZe6> sup
<fyre|work> kintaro0e: yes, type w and hit enter
<kintaro0e> ah..
<kintaro0e> thanks
<kintaro0e> btw fyre|work..i want to install vmware on my server..
<jez> Hi
<kintaro0e> is there a vmware for console..so that i wont install X
<kintaro0e> fyre|work..any advice on it?
<fyre|work> I don't know much about vmware -- but I know that it requires X.
<mastermoll88> care anyone help me with MythTV !??!?!?!?!
<fyre|work> what did you want to run on it?
<StAfZe6> fun
<kintaro0e> fyre|work..windows OS
<fyre|work> kintaro0e: you need X
<mastermoll88> can anyone help me with MythTV !??!?!?!?!
<calex71> im trying to access a samaba share from xp but i get prompted fro a login i give it my login but just keeps prompting me, i dont think i set up the samba share correctly
<wheels3572> ardchoille: can you look at this please
<fyre|work> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wheels3572> ooops
<mastermoll88> can anyone help me with MythTV !??!?!?!?!
<fyre|work> mastermoll88: stop repeating
<brotakul> lol, that's great :)
<mastermoll88> sorry
<kintaro0e> fyre|work...thanks..
<mastermoll88> i am kind of bored and want to get mythTV to work
<ardchoille> mastermoll88: Please don't repeat your question every minute, it doesn't help get an answer any faster and some folks may just put you on ignore.
<wheels3572> ardchoille: can you look at this please?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18599
<fyre|work> and stop using so many ? and !
<nomin> mastermoll88:  I would like to get mythtv working also.  I've installed it a while ago but didn't configure it.  I'm guessing that configuring shouldn't take too long, but I don't quite know exactly what to do.
<nomin> mastermoll88:  I think you need to configure mysql and then configure mythtv.  Synaptic does all the installing.
<fyre|work> mastermoll88: #mythtv-users
<ardchoille> wheels3572: You can add a drive/partition to your fstab and it will auto-mount on boot
<narfmaster> kintaro0e, you want Windows on your server?
<wheels3572> ardchoille: how do I go about doing that?
<jez> quit
<kintaro0e> narfmaster..yes..
<ardchoille> !fstab > wheels3572
* narfmaster hasn't figured out how headless Windows is supposed to work
<bilss_> i had a cron job going in user name lex1 and swap it to user name admin  but now it does not work any ideas?
<kintaro0e> narfmaster..i have a ubuntu server and runvmware on it on the vmware install the windows OS
<wheels3572> Thanks ardchoille :)
<narfmaster> kintaro0e, but what use is Windows without a GUI?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: You're welcome :)
<calex71> im trying to access a samaba share from xp but i get prompted fro a login i give it my login but just keeps prompting me, i dont think i set up the samba share correctly
<Foobal> calex71: disable the ntlm2
<kintaro0e> narfmaster..what i'll do is.run windows on the server then the developers will just use VNC
<veki> when I want to print I have information from cups that printer is busy although it is not busy so I cannot print.  When I updated it cups  is up but I cannot access its GUI
<Ziggamon> hi! does anyone have any pointers on how to debug a DVDRW unit?
<narfmaster> kintaro0e, but doesn't VNC need xserver?
<calex71> Foobal how do it do that?
<wheels3572> ardchoille: Hmmm that didnt' do it for me I cant understand either one cuz it doesn't give a description of a directory mount
<kintaro0e> narfmaster..or maybe vmware console to connect to the server..
<fyre|work> kintaro0e: vnc is not a terminal server (which is what you need). You need to buy the vmware virtualization software.
<ardchoille> wheels3572: You can just have the drive/partition auto-mounted and create a symlink to it. Would that help?
<kintaro0e> fyre|work..vmware has a free server..
<fyre|work> well, you need that then :)
<kintaro0e> fyre|work..yah
<b14ck> i installed some nvidia drivers and now X won't start.
<stefg> b14ck: how did you install them?
<rpedro> Da_Putzler: you there ?
<kbrooks> fyre|work: vmware server letsv you run the server on YOUR own machine
<Da_Putzler> yeh
<nrd1> does anyone know if a audio card using a "CMedia CMI8738/PCI-6ch-LX" chipset works with Linux?
<stefg> !sond
<ubotu> I know nothing about sond - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !sound
<Da_Putzler> I've replaced the .jar file with the new beta download...
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<b14ck> stefg: following the ubuntu wiki. from synaptic. and then activating them with some sudo command
<wheels3572> I have the drive itself automounted
<wheels3572> ardchoille: how would I just create a symlink
<kintaro0e> fyre|work..but what i'm planning is install a vmware server only console with windows os..that i dont need to install xserver. then the developers will connect it to the server using a vnc if this will work..but what you said it need X
<kintaro0e> hahaha
<narfmaster> nrd1, most things will work fine - so unless you Google it and find lots of people complaining it probably will work
<stefg> b14ck: what kernel? 'uname -r# ?
<stefg> b14ck: what kernel? 'uname -r ?
<b14ck> stefg: i dont know.
<rpedro> Da_Putzler: and it works now?
<Hexidigital_> hi guys... is there a wiki for connecting Ubuntu to a Windows 2000 server? i checked, but maybe i misworded it?
<aimaz> is there a way for root to see what an ssh user is doing as they do it?
<nrd1> narfmaster: ok I will look
<stefg> type uname -r in terminal, that will tell you
<gnomefreak> b14ck: type uname -r  in temrinal than hit enter
<Da_Putzler> still wont let me run Azureus...
<Da_Putzler> the Warning msg is still in the corner and I cannot see a process name for me to kill it
<Da_Putzler> and I cant reboot cause I'm sharing internet with 7 other ppl
<ardchoille> wheels3572: BACKUP DATA is on a different device or partition than your Ubuntinstall, correct?
<b14ck> if x can't start the whole thing is a terminal
<b14ck> ok after uname -r then what?
<gnomefreak> b14ck: what kernel is it?
<b14ck> gnomefreak: i have to switch to linux and then back to windows to tell you that
<narfmaster> Da_Putzler, sudo update-alternatives --config java <-- try this
<Da_Putzler> narf: done that, selected sun's jre1.5 from list...
<wheels3572> ardchoille: Yes the backup data is on my Western DIgital 20GB my install of Linux is on my 80GB Samsun
<rpedro> Da_Putzler: type 'ps aux|grep azureus' , and the 'sudo kill <pid>' , where pid is the first process id that appears after your username
<VanDaMe> anybody tried to install shoutcast server on amd64 ?
<gnomefreak> b14ck: boot to linux run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the drivers are set on vesa (that should give you a low res but should give you gui
<intelligi> Anyone know if Linux is able to communicate with the Axim 51v?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: ok, you need to mount the desired device, then create a symlink from the mountpoint, then edit /etc/fstab to auto-mount that device in the same mountpount on boot. That's what I did.
<VanDaMe> anybody tried to install shoutcast server on amd64 ?
<b14ck> gnomefreak: ok thanx then i'll come back from linux
<gnomefreak> b14ck: than come back
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<stefg> b14ck: no you don't... you have 6 virtual consoles on [ctrl-alt-F1 to F6] 
<Raito_> How do you install a nautilus script? I put it in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and made it executable but I don't see it, did I miss something?
<Da_Putzler> that worked... thanks rpedro
<narfmaster> intelligi, what type of device is that?
<Raito_> sorry fi someone answered me, I disconnected
<Da_Putzler> running now *phew*... do I have to do anything with the firewall
<ardchoille> wheels3572: ex. I had my other drive mounted at /mnt/alt so I had to create the symlink from /mnt/alt/Documents/text
<bilss_> i had a cron job going in user name lex1 and swap it to user name admin  but now it does not work any ideas?
<intelligi> narfmaster, a pda.
<rpedro> Da_Putzler: np
<bilss_> anyone any ideas please
<narfmaster> Raito_, you may need to killall nautilus before you can get the scripts going the first time
<Da_Putzler> do I add port 50875 to firestarter ???
<Raito_> narfmaster oh, ok
<Raito_> that works! thanks
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<[Wiebel] > what happend to the network-manager package?
<VanDaMe> someone help me please
<narfmaster> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<steveire> how can I make the commands in my .sh file appear when I run the file? It used to be @echo on or something for .bat files under windows
<ardchoille> cat filename.sh
<narfmaster> ardchoille, lol
<narfmaster> not exactly the same thing :p
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I need to find out what devices my dvd readers, writers are ( /dev/hd?).  I tried cdrecord -scanbus and got told it doesn't work with the latest kernel that dapper's update manager installed for me.  Is there another way to find this information out?  Thanks much in advance
<ardchoille> narfmaster: then I totally misunderstood the question
<wheels3572> !symlink > wheels3572
<narfmaster> batch files echo as it interprets
<wheels3572> How do I create a symlink lol
<cyber> Hi everyone
<VanDaMe> hi
<ardchoille> wheels3572: ln -s target file
<cyber> Can anyone help me with a CUPS-related problem?
<VanDaMe> anybody tried to install shoutcast server on amd64 ?
<cyber> I am able to print on the printing server, but cannot print on networked clients
<rpedro> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Da_Putzler> narfmaster, azureus is working...
<stefg> !CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<narfmaster> Da_Putzler, good :)
<Da_Putzler> is there anything else I should do to make it run more efficiently/faster
<wheels3572> ok
<angel> pl!
<angel> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<VanDaMe> !shoutcast
<ubotu> I know nothing about shoutcast - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Enverex> !peoplethatcan'tbebotheredtoanswerquestionssotheyjustput!infrontofakeyword
<ubotu> I know nothing about peoplethatcan'tbebotheredtoanswerquestionssotheyjustput!infrontofakeyword - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<narfmaster> Da_Putzler, just make sure you have your firewall configured properly
<gnomefreak> dont play with the bot please
<wheels3572> ardchoille: my i pm you?
<Da_Putzler> it's using port 50875 and the firewall has allowed that for everyone to use
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Sure :)
<[Wiebel] > root@lateralus:~# apt-cache search network-manager-gnome
<[Wiebel] > root@lateralus:~#
<[Wiebel] > hmmm?
<frogzoo> Enverex: so what's the problem?
<narfmaster> !info network-manager-gnome
<Hexidigital_> [Wiebel] ::  why are you logging in as root?
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Enverex> frogzoo, hmm?
<[Wiebel] > Hexidigital_: what does that have to do with it?
<frogzoo> Enverex: people aren't owed to be helped, especially if people wont read the docs
<Enverex> meh
<Hexidigital_> [Wiebel] ::  root is strongly discouraged... you can EASILY break your system
<narfmaster> hehe RTFM
<Hexidigital_> [Wiebel] ::  it may not have anything to do with your problem though.... this time
<[Wiebel] > Hexidigital_: I think I have clue enough not to break things
<cyber> Ok, so I'll try to be more concrete: I have a printer on a network server and it will print the CUPS test page fine, if I order it to print via the html-interface
<cyber> however, trying to print on a client does not work (page is not printed - different error messages)
<frogzoo> cyber: which printer, & how long ago did you install the printer driver?
<[Wiebel] > hm
<cyber> frogzoo: the printer is a brother dcp7025 and I installed the driver some months ago - it did work fine then...
<[Wiebel] > nm-applet is not doing dhcp anymore
<cyber> It is found by all clients - they just do not print on it, and I can't find anything helpful in the logs...
<stefg> cyber: any misconfigured firewall on the server?
<cyber> no, no firewall
<cyber> besides - that would also prevent me from even "seeing" the printers, wouldn't it?
<narfmaster> doesn't no firewall = no incoming policies?
<cyber> (i.e. - the printers appear in the printing dialogs of local programs and also in the Printer Settings dialog)
<frogzoo> need I do anything special to get nagios to allow me to view hosts/services?
<syed1994> hello
<syed1994> I need help with ubuntu
<stefg> !ask
<cyber> narfmaster: No firewall = everthing is allowed through
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frogzoo> cyber: uninstall the printer & reinstall - there was a problem with cups fixed in the repos a few weeks ago
<narfmaster> i always say: when in doubt, install a firewall
<frogzoo> cyber: the problem resulted in printers just spitting blank pages - sounds like your problem
<cyber> frogzoo: perhaps I should clarify: The server is a gentoo server and seems to work fine. I'm having problems with the clients. And there is not even a blank page coming out of it
<Enverex> Does anyone have any experience with packaging here? I'm having some issues but don't know the best channel for it
<syed1994> Is there a Linksys Driver for Ubuntu Model:WUSB11
<cyber> firefox does not even give an error message - just nothing
<helpmeee> I cant seem to get shareaza to connect in wine.. is there something im missing?
<Raito> What is oggenc? how does it work? I think I found a script for it here 'http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44076&highlight=oggenc', but it doesn't happen when I use it on an mp3. Am I missing something?
<narfmaster> helpmeee, which version of Wine?
<helpmeee> narfmaster: 0.9.17
<frogzoo> !appdb > helpmeee
<RJporra> Does any one know about this error ? Buffer I/O error on device dm-0 :Logical Block XXXXX ( a number that i dont remenber )
<RJporra> ata2 translated ata stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0X3/11104
<narfmaster> i would have thought shareaza would work no problem
<cyber> Ah... nevermind. The problem seemed to just go away... without any intervention on my side.
<helpmeee> frogzoo: ive looked there and I only found one page to help me
* cyber is puzzled...
<RJporra> Does any one know about this error ? Buffer I/O error on device dm-0 :Logical Block XXXXX ( a number that i dont remenber )
<RJporra> Buffer I/O error on device dm-0 :Logical Block XXXXX ( a number that i dont remenber )
<RJporra> ata2 translated ata stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0X3/11104
<RJporra> occured on installation of ubuntu
<frogzoo> helpmeee: for wine support, try #winehq
<helpmeee> narfmaster: do you think it could be my router?.. it will query the urls in shareaza but I dont know if it would go through
<narfmaster> helpmeee, it could be - trying running shareaza from a console
<stefg> syed1994: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<helpmeee> narfmaster:  I loaded it through there and see a bunch of lines in the terminal window
<james296_> can someone here help me with having Ubuntu recognizeONLY my NVIDIA Geforce FX 5500 graphics card instead of the integrated card that came with my Dell Dimension 2400?
<helpmeee> narfmaster: it seems to want to get connected but I dont know if those urls are being blocked or something or it's just an issue with wine im not sure
<frogzoo> james296_: can you disable on board vid through the bios?
<apokryphos> james296_: that's a bios setting
<james296_> because I cant enable hardware acceleration because of the integrated card...
<gnomefreak> james296_: disable teh onboard card in bios
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<james296_> I dont think so I can just switch from the integrated card or my current card
<apokryphos> james296_: disable the integrated in your bios settings
<james296_> how do I do that?
<apokryphos> james296_: reboot your computer, go into bios, and have a look around
<james296_> ok
<james296_> Im still gettin updates for this yet so its gonna have to wait right now lol
<helpmeee> how can i gain access to my router? I dont know how to find it's ip
<narfmaster> helpmeee, probably 192.168.0.1 or something like that
<jumbers> How do I eject a CD tray via Terminal?
<narfmaster> jumbers, eject -r
<brotakul> i want to emulate cs 1.6 with wine but when i run hl.exe half-life starts, it doesn't automaticaly switc to counter strike mod. how can i do that manualy?
<pawan> hi
<Softly`> unsure
<nomin> helpmeee: ifconfig
<jumbers> Thanks
<james296_> I also noticed the ONLY way for me to get this running on my computer is to insert the CD and run it under safe graphics mode because if I try to just select run Ubuntu or whatever, it comes up with a blue screen that says no screens found
<pawan> not able to install ubuntu
<frogzoo> !appdb > brotakul
<jumbers> I'm trying to scare my dad :)
<james296_> why does that happen to me?
<helpmeee> nomin: I been there before but didnt know whitch ip it would be in there
<fury|Smoke> hello
<pawan> how to make partition
<fury|Smoke> anybody tell me how to install q3 point on 64 bit 6.06
<narfmaster> nomin, ifconfig won't necessarily tell you the router's ip
<jumbers> Will eject also make it go back in?
<nomin> helpmeee: it's inet address, only the last number is different, but the first 3 should be to the router.
<nomin> the last number is what the router gives to your computer
<narfmaster> jumbers, that's eject -t
<user-land> hello, who knows someone who compiles applications for Ubuntu ?
<user-land> http://wiki.videolan.org/index.php/Common_Problems#AMR
<jumbers> Thanks :)
<helpmeee> nomin: yeah your rite :) i'll have to remember that.. narfmaster got it rite except the last number <3 thanks for your help
<pawan> how to recover partitions made by ubuntu
<ed_> can anyone help me with a maintenance question? i would like very much to repackage vim-gnome, as vim7.0, but i dont know how the vim-gnome package was orginally built. could someone tell me where/how i can find the build environment/scripts?
<james296_> so is someone gonna help me or not lol
<helpmeee> narfmaster: you were rite except the last number thanks <3 it's been awhile since I needed to go in there lol
<_atomic> Hi
<StAfZe6> yo
<narfmaster> !info debian-reference
<ubotu> debian-reference: metapackage to install (all) translations of Debian Reference. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.09-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gnubien> hi, live ubuntu dapper drake wont boot with error msg: some lib failed the md5 checksum test; dead cd or fixable when ubuntu starts dhcp?
<stefg> gnubien: dead cd, who knows what else is broken
<narfmaster> failed md5 cannot be a good sign
<stefg> call it a coaster
<gnubien> stefg: yea, first try at bittorrent using multiple stops and starts to d/l the live CD
<CyberTea> Hello, anyone knows how to enter monitor setting?
<narfmaster> gnubien, make sure the CD verifies after you write it
<stefg> !fixres > CyberTea
<gnubien> narfmaster: md5sum for downloaded iso and ubuntu.com websites md5sum were equal, that what you mean?
<narfmaster> gnubien, no i mean md5sum /dev/cdrom
<gnubien> narfmaster: ok, so do a md5sum /dev/cdrom after you burn the iso to cd?
<CyberTea> Thank you so much stefg
<narfmaster> gnubien, yes just to be sure
<maney> got some udev issues since the Dapper upgrade.  The problem is that I can't figure out how to get the blasted thing to set the permissions for ttyS1.  maybe there's documentation for this that's hiding where i don't see it?  While looking for this, I notice that for no sane reason it's setup several dozen ttyS* devices - folks, I've got TWO serial ports.  I thought udev was supposed to avoid that nonsesne
<gnubien> narfmaster: any idea what went wrong? i'm hesitant about using bittorent again to d/l an iso
<narfmaster> gnubien, if the md5sum is good for the iso then bittorrent worked fine
<pawan> recover ubuntu partitions
<narfmaster> wow, two serial ports?
<stefg> gnubien: if the md5 check went well, you don't need to download again.. just burn a new medium (slower than last time, heh!)
<Enverex> pawan, Was that a question, a statement or just a random outburst?
<gnubien> narfmaster: ok, that test passed; then why the md5sum error for the lib on the cd?
<pawan> i have lost some partition
<pawan> so i want to recover
<narfmaster> gnubien, it may be nothing or it may be a bad configuration
<gnubien> stefg: ok, burn it slow will be my next attempt ;)
<lwolf> re
<lwolf> heu.. bye
<gnubien> narfmaster: i burnt it fast, will try a slower burn this time
<stefg> pawan: define 'lost'... not mounted or screwed partition table?
<narfmaster> gnubien, you could try that
<gnubien> narfmaster: will do, any other tips?
<tuxtux> ciao
<pawan> lost
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<pawan> unidentified
<gnubien> stefg: thanks
<stefg> pawan: what does sudo fdisk -l tell you?
<gnubien> narfmaster: thanks
<tuxtux> i have install ati-driver-8.26, but fglrx not run, only vesa
<narfmaster> gnubien, no problem
<pawan> when i try to recover using partition magic
<pawan> it say bad partition
<stefg> pawan: what does sudo fdisk -l tell you?
<stefg> i wouldn't care what partion magic does or says
<anemiat1> I am getting this bug on the centrino latop what do I do http://paulstamatiou.com/2006/05/13/boot-camp-bug/
<ucordes> can anyone tell me how i prevent my compiz from autostarting so i can select it from the session list on login manually? i think i have a script installed which makes it autorun. but i don't know how i can get rid of it n'either where to find it
<lecaros> hi guys, can I run apache and apache2 together?
<pawan> i cannot start ubuntu
<stefg> ucordes: #ubunt-xgl
<stefg> ucordes: #ubuntu-xgl
<ucordes> stefg: thanks
<lecaros> pawan, what that means exactly?
<boying> hi
<pawan> not able to install ubuntu
<lotwook> Hello.. I am having trouble getting dual monitors to work.
<lecaros> pawan, please be more specific
<stefg> pawan: which is pretty much a consequence of a broken partition table
<matyadabyte> hi does anyone know how to isntall the network manager?
<lecaros> hummm partition magic...
<stefg> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<lecaros> pawan, try to create partition table again, using gparted of course :)
<stefg> That can be fatal... first get a clear image of what's broken
<narfmaster> matyadabyte, AFAIK you just apt-get network-manager-gnome
<tuxtux> reboot
<matyadabyte> thanks
<matyadabyte> and how do i run it?
<narfmaster> matyadabyte, when you plug in your hardware it should pop up and ask how to configure it
<dharma> hi I was wondering if anybody could help me with sth..
<james296> I just looked, and theres no way for me to disable the onboard graphics card in the BIOS settings, it just says Onboard or Auto
<narfmaster> matyadabyte, or you may have an icon in the notification area
<james296> how can I complketely disable it?
<narfmaster> james296, why the BIOS?
<stefg> james296: type lspci in terminal and paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dmsantam> james296, make it auto
<dmsantam> james296, that means it will detect an external card (in theory)
<matyadabyte> ok
<matyadabyte> thanks
<james296> becayse for Ubuntu I HAVE to choose safe graphics mode so I can run Ubuntu, if I just select Run Ubuntu or whatever, the screen turns into a big blue screen that says No Screens Found...
<narfmaster> james296, sounds like you may need vga=791 or something like that in your kernel line in grub
<stefg> james296: that's because the hardware recognition gets confused... you have to tell the Xserver manually which card to use. But first you need precise information about the hardware-configuration
<james296> ok, so how do I fix that then?
<dharma> I have the problem discribed here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1287119#post1287119, I would be grateful if sb has any idea that could help
<Priest-of-Psi> is there a way to stop apt-get dist-upgrade from downloading and installing a new kernel?
<james296> well?
<stefg> james296: i need to look at the output of 'lspci' and 'dmesg' to answer that. Paste this to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<pawan> how to recover lost partition
<james296> I already pasted the output of Ispci
<james296> under James
<stefg> pawan: paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<stefg> james296: you got a link... post it in here
<pawan> how to run sudo fdisk 1
<stefg> ok, found it
<james296> ok
<stefg> james296: is the bios set to auto or or internal right now?
<james296> auto
<CarlFK> pawan: apps, accessories, terminal - and it is -l (as in List) not 1
<fuoco> while 'Software Updates' is running, can I install new apps ?
<user-land> is there a packager here ?
<CarlFK> fuoco: no
<dngldoof> how do I get read and write privileges in Nautilus?
<pawan> but currently i am running xp
<TanoGus> Hello! I have a question. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 and when I installed it as the only one O.S. in my hard disk, it took all the space, partitioning automatically... Now I want to resize Ubuntu partitions to have free space in my harddisk, but I don't want to reinstall everything. Is it safe to do this? What do you recommend?
<codecaine> dngldoof I assume you chmod the folders you want that user to have preledges
<stefg> james296: i need dmesg as well
<narfmaster> TanoGus, you can easily resize with gparted
<james296> ok hold on
<dngldoof> codecaine: ok. can you give me an example how to use chmod?
<dmsantam> TanoGus, use gparted, on a live cd
<CarlFK> pawan: boot the ubuntu liive CD
<stefg> ok, got it
<dmsantam> TanoGus, search for "gparted live" on google
<pawan> ok
<pawan> then
<james296> ok lol
<codecaine> sudo chmod 777 file
<TanoGus> narfmaster: is it safe if I boot with Ubuntu LiveCD and use gparted to resize partition? Now I'm using only 5% of partition space ... I want to resize current "/" partition to 50% of its size
<TanoGus> dmsantam: ok! Thanks!
<fortran01> dngldoof, chmod 777 file_name
<dmsantam> TanoGus, you're welcome :)
<narfmaster> TanoGus, you should be okay with that
<TanoGus> narfmaster: thanks again! ;-) What a good community here ;-)
<a2xm> hi all, I've problem with my GRUB. Can I just reinstall ubuntu??
<dngldoof> codecaine: hmm. Didn't solve the problem..
<codecaine> sudo chmod -R 777 folder
<codecaine> read write excutes the sub folders too
<narfmaster> a2xm, you can reinstall but it might not solve your problem
<CarlFK> does the dapper LiveCD/install have an IRC client?
<narfmaster> CarlFK, it should have gaim
<CarlFK> narfmaster: that's right.  hmm... wish it was easier to get from there to here (this channel)
<dngldoof> codecaine: ok. I'll try again
<a2xm> narfmaster, hmm... last time I was trying partition magic and now my grub got error 17
<james296> hey, be right back I need to go somewhere real quick but Im gonna stay online
<james296> hopefully youll be able to solve my problem
<narfmaster> a2xm, i wouldn't use partition magic
<stefg> james296: do have monitors connected to both connectors?
<james296> no I only have one montor...
<narfmaster> a2xm, gparted can do all kinds of partition things
<james296> but brb I'll be back in a bit
<james296> Im gonna stay online though
<syed1994> Does anyone know how to install a wireless driver from a CD-ROM which is ment for windows?
<dngldoof> codecaine: Cool, now it's listing all the folder it's accessing! :D
<a2xm> narfmaster, well, it's too late now.. so do you have suggestion for me
<narfmaster> a2xm, backup whatever data you need
<nathan> syed1994, apt-get install ndiswrapper
<dngldoof> codecaine: but still not working..
<Brut3_F0rc3> alguem ai fala portugues ?
<a2xm> narfmaster, i've try reinstalling grub. but it doesnt help
<bonsai> !pg
<ubotu> I know nothing about pg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<syed1994> but does it work if my CD is meant for windows?
<narfmaster> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<a2xm> narfmaster, all of my data are in /home
<bonsai> obrigada!
<narfmaster> a2xm, you may need something like Norton Ghost to help you now
<nathan> syed1994, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<nathan> syed1994, yes
<nathan> syed1994, well, might... most work :)
<narfmaster> a2xm, you could possibly boot the live CD and then mount the hard drive and make backups from there
<syed1994> ok
<a2xm> narfmaster, i'm using live CD now
<a2xm> narfmaster, what are you trying to do here?
<narfmaster> a2xm, if you need to fix your partitions you may need to destroy a lot of your data to do so
<ardchoille> What is the cli command to see if a user account is locked?
<a2xm> narfmaster, AFAIK GRUB error 17 is the partition is there but the has the wrong file system
<narfmaster> ardchoille, passwd -S
<Brut3_F0rc3> anybody work in ubuntu company ?
<GlassCasket> What's the difference between the CD and the DVD?
<narfmaster> GlassCasket, the DVD has all of main and all the installers
<Arnald> how do you set screen resolution with the live CD installer?
<GlassCasket> narfmaster: What do you mean by all the mains?
<GlassCasket> narfmaster: All the respotories?
<XiXaQ> hehe, Maxtor DiamondMax 10 V300F0 doesn't work with Silicon Image S-ATA controller. It does work with the other onboard controller though... The point is, Windows doesn't understand the disk. Ubuntu does :)
<narfmaster> GlassCasket, everything in the "main" repository
<samberstein> Hello.  I have several sound cards.  Can I assign a /dev/dspN to each one (N is a digit)?  Since at every reboot each gets a "random" N?
<darkowl> How can I sell all programs that are installed on my ubuntu ?
<darkowl> *see
<GlassCasket> narfmaster: Thank you.
<Noggin> darkowl: dpkg -l
<narfmaster> Arnald, go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<ardchoille> narfmaster: I am assuming the output "user L" means it is locked?
<darkowl> tnx
<narfmaster> ardchoille, yes
<Arnald> narfmaster: max 1024x768 - I want 1400x1050
<ardchoille> narfmaster: Thank you :)
<narfmaster> Arnald, you may need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf for that :p
<Arnald> narfmaster: the regular installer prompts you, but I wasn't asked as far as I can remember
<hoehaver> does anyone know of a video converter that converts from AVI to MPEG
<hoehaver> i have transcode but it is entirly to hard for me
<hoehaver> its....so complicated
<samberstein> hoehaver: try mencoder
<samberstein> hoehaver: or vlc ?
<hoehaver> is it in synaptic?
<samberstein> hoehaver: sure
<hoehaver> aight
<GlassCasket> narfmaster: So would it be better to install it with the DVD or CD?
<interfear> can we write to ntfs paritions with 6.06?
<samberstein> Anyone knows how to assign DSP numbers to soundcards??
<narfmaster> GlassCasket, yes
<dmsantam> Intacto, not by default
<narfmaster> GlassCasket, err DVD
<GlassCasket> narfmaster: OH ok, thanks.
<Priest-of-Psi> anyone got xgl working?
<Priest-of-Psi> with ATI?
<dmsantam> Intacto, but its easy to get working
<interfear> dmsantam: well i want to make a dump parition to store music/video  that i can share between linux and windows, what would you make the filesystem for a 150gb parition?
<ardchoille> narfmaster: So usermod -L and passwd -l do the same thing?
<GlassCasket> interfear: I think you would need to use FAT32 if you want both Linux and XP to write
<dmsantam> interfear, you could use fat32
<interfear> yeh..
<dmsantam> interfear, but ntfs will also work. see here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<narfmaster> ardchoille, i would assume so :/
<narfmaster> ardchoille, i have no idea though
<GlassCasket> dmsantam: Warning : ntfs-3g is still in beta. You should not use it on production machines
<interfear> dmsantam: awesome thank you
<stefg> interfear: http://www.fs-driver.org/ could be of interest
<GlassCasket> Therefor, I wouldn't recommend anyone using it.
<stabby-> whos installing NTFS-3G
<interfear> Warning : ntfs-3g is still in beta. You should not use it on production machines
<interfear> That's said, it's quite stable and totaly safe. See my test here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...=217009&page=4
<dmsantam> GlassCasket, yes, it is in beta. but you missed the next line (which interfear  just pasted :) )
<interfear> ehh. i'll use it, i only launch nasa rockets on monday's :)
<stabby-> has anyone get NTFS-3G work in ubuntu??
<dmsantam> interfear, lol
<dmsantam> stabby-, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<GlassCasket> Haha, guess I did. It was the read text that caught my attention. ;)
<stabby-> OMG YAY :>
<GaryFl> hello
<GlassCasket> What makes the alternate CD installer for older computers?
<narfmaster> GlassCasket, the lower memory requirement
<hoehaver> in synaptic you always see (dummy package)
<hoehaver> what is that?
<interfear> ubuntu is so dam cool, i love it
<GaryFl> I'm having trouble getting wifi up and running under Ubuntu. After doing some thorough searching of the web, I can't find anything that helps. Anyone got a few minutes to give me a hand?
<interfear> GaryFl: whats the prob
<vinayy> interfear, have a look at http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<GlassCasket> narfmaster: Is there anything it dosen't install? And once you're done, it's the same as the DVD?
<interfear> vinayy: will do thatnks
<dmsantam> GaryFl, we've all got a few minutes, or we wouldn't be here :)
<vinayy> you can get ext2/3 integrated with shell in windows
<interfear> nod
<narfmaster> GlassCasket, except that the DVD is in your sources.list and can be used for getting main packages you may need
<interfear> GaryFl: go ahead type away we will all do our best to help
<GlassCasket> narfmaster: Ok thanks, I'll be downloading it now. :)
<hoehaver> WHAT is a dummy package?
<GaryFl> interfear: "ndiswrapper -l", shows the driver is present and the hardware is present but nothing is appearing under networking
<dmsantam> hoehaver, it points to another package
<interfear> hrm.. ndiswrapper
<hoehaver> thats it
<interfear> whats the chipset of the card?
<pawan> how to access broadband in ubuntu
<dmsantam> hoehaver, like linux-686 package is a dummy. it always points to the latest kernel for 686
<GlassCasket> GaryFl: Did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<GaryFl> the underlying chipset is, I believe, the Marvel w8300 chipset
<GaryFl> yes, I did do "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<pawan> how to recover lost partition
<hoehaver> like in a phone book you look up irs and it says " look  for treasury"
<interfear> after you installed it did you restart the network?
<Priest-of-Psi> any xgl users here?
<pawan> adsl in ubuntu
<interfear> Priest-of-Psi: i use it
<Priest-of-Psi> interfear: ati?
<GaryFl> I've restarted the machine... is there something else I have to do to restart the network?
<interfear> Priest-of-Psi: no i dont. sorry
<Priest-of-Psi> I just get a blank X screen with a round mouse cursor
<Priest-of-Psi> and I dunno why
<pawan> broadband
<pawan> in ubuntu
<pawan> and recovering of lost partition
<interfear> GaryFl: if you've restarted i believe it should have restarted the network as well, not sure if you need to add something to load any ndiswrapper modules during boot though. honestly gary i dont know much about ndiswrapper so i dont wanna give you any wrong info.
<pawan> what is sudo command
<Timmy|GDS> is there a ubuntu package for flash in the rep?
<interfear> but im almost positive there needs to be some type of module or something loaded for ndiswrapper
<interfear> anyone here help Gary?
<bonsai> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<amarokker> can someone explain to me how i can get ruby-on-rails to work on linux? or is it a combination of ruby packages and a methodology like ajax?
<narfmaster> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<Timmy|GDS> thnx
<Timmy|GDS> can you give me the apt command for it?
<hoehaver> is mencoder a graphical interface?
<narfmaster> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<GaryFl> interfear: fair enough. If someone else knows, that would be cool
<Timmy|GDS> thanks narf
<narfmaster> hoehaver, no
<nomin> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<hoehaver> damn...so it will prbably be as hard as transcode
<hoehaver> probably*
<SixtyWatt> Is the DWL-G122 USB adapter well supported now in Ubuntu with the serialmonkey drivers?
<narfmaster> hoehaver, possibly a lot harder
<interfear> ubotu: i guess u need a tv card?
<ubotu> I know nothing about i guess u need a tv card? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* Timmy|GDS wants to buy a tv card
<hoehaver> lol...damn
<Timmy|GDS> peace all
<hoehaver> are there any graphical viedo encoders?
<bonsai> hoehaver what exactly do you want to do?
<pawan> how to access broadband in ububut
<pawan> ubuntu
<hoehaver> i have AVI.......home movies and my dvd player will only play mpeg
<hoehaver> i need to convert them
<narfmaster> hoehaver, http://forum.doom9.org/forumdisplay.php?f=63
<bonsai> for avi to dvd try DeVeDe
<hoehaver> no not to DVD
<hoehaver> i dont have a dvd burner
<hoehaver> i need to make them mpeg
<bonsai> k
<hoehaver> but thanks
<Timmy|GDS> can i have that apt command again please? for flash
<narfmaster> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Timmy|GDS> lol, thanks
<hoehaver> lol, just scrool up
<narfmaster> no problem
<hoehaver> oo you just logged back in
<vertozia999> hey people
<manggor> hi
<interfear> flash.. whats what?
<vertozia999> i m here to ask you something
* interfear is x84
<interfear> err
<interfear> 64
<Timmy|GDS> shoot
<manggor> someone willng to help an ubuntu newbie?
<GaryFl> ok, if no-one can help directly with knowledge of ndiswrapper, I might be able to get it myself if anyone knows a bit about how wireless works in general in linux. If you had a supported card, would the entry for wlan0 appear automatically or is there a step that you need to go through for it to appear?
<Timmy|GDS> everyone here is nice
<interfear> sure manggor
<a2xm> narfmaster, are you sure you don't have any other idea to fix my GRUB?
<manggor> well i'm trying to install ubuntu desktop on my laptop, but the installation process freezes at partitioning phase...
<Timmy|GDS> timmy@Dimension:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Timmy|GDS> Password:
<Timmy|GDS> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Timmy|GDS> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Timmy|GDS> timmy@Dimension:~$
<interfear> GaryFl: post your question in many different linux channels at once, thats what i do when i really need help
<hoehaver> i downloaded the document file for emncoder aswell
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<hoehaver> how to i access it
<hoehaver> or..find it, ya knw
<manggor> so, what is a difference between the desktop and server version?
<narfmaster> a2xm, sorry but i don't know a way to fix partitions other than to delete and create them again
<Timmy|GDS> manggor, you cant install then. i reccomend the kubuntu installer
<Timmy|GDS> i had that prob this morning
<manggor> and is there a console based installer?
<GaryFl> interfear: okay. What other channels are there on freenode that might be of help?
<Timmy|GDS> but i made a swap part then did ubuntu
<bonsai> hoehaver maybe this helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105781&
<interfear> is there a non-free x64 flash plugin?
<a2xm> narfmaster, I think my partitions are still there. just the GRUB is error?
<Foobal> no (a really working one)
<interfear> GaryFl: on freenode I dont know, but i know on efnet there is #ubuntu, #linuxhelp, #linux
<pawan> can sudo be run from live cd
<Timmy|GDS> ya
<manggor> Timmy|GDS: is kubuntu installer included on desktop version?
<GaryFl> cool, thanks
<Timmy|GDS> yes
<interfear> GaryFl: should be linuxhelp and linux on freenode, yes there is
<hoehaver> when you download a doc file for a package you installed. where is it stored at?
<Timmy|GDS> download and burn image
<hoehaver> the document file i mean
<pawan> can broadband be accesed through live cd
<Timmy|GDS> or get GParted and make a swap partition
<narfmaster> a2xm, all i know is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<manggor> oh, you mean kubuntu...?
<Timmy|GDS> ye
<syed1994> how to install ubuntu alongside windows?
<a2xm> anyone know how to fix GRUB error 17 pls?
<vertozia999> just boot it
<a2xm> narfmaster, yes, i've try that
<vertozia999> then partition your pc
<interfear> syed1994: first install windows, then install ubuntu and it will add windows to the boot loader
<bonsai> hoehaver you mean a download via firefox?
<Timmy|GDS> dual boot problems, who needs help
<vertozia999> use mandrake
<vertozia999> to partition
<Timmy|GDS> NO
<syed1994> ok trying that out
<vertozia999> then put ur ubuntu in
<vertozia999> and install
<vertozia999> mandrake s amazing in partitioning
<nuzzy_> d/l the gparted live cd to partition...it works great
<vertozia999> yeah that too
<Timmy|GDS> i know, i love it
<manggor> what is a proper command to make ext3 partition for a 10GB sized partition?
<Timmy|GDS> thank you distrowatch
<hoehaver> bonsai no im synaptic
<Timmy|GDS> graphical manggor?
<hoehaver> you can download documents files to some programs you install using synaptic
<interfear> syed1994: my system is set up as the follwoing for a windows/ubuntu workstation.  I first installed windowsxp onto a 50gb partition, then i installed ubuntu on a 30gb parition, and the rest of the space i made one big 150gb parition to store files like music/movies so if anything happened to ubuntu or windows, those files will be safe
<Timmy|GDS> or a terminal
<manggor> command line
<Timmy|GDS> hmm
<Timmy|GDS> well
<Timmy|GDS> google rules
<hoehaver> i need to find the one for mencoder so i can find out how to use this thing
<pawan> adsl in ubuntu
<nathan> manggor, mkfs -j
<interfear> syed1994: i also kept about 30gb of nothing incase i wanna install something else later *cough* osx86 *shh*
<Timmy|GDS> lol
<interfear> lol
<Timmy|GDS> good choice
<manggor> nathan: isn't that joilet?
<Timmy|GDS> osx86 is the shiznopples
<syed1994> .
<interfear> haven't tried it.. still working on the 4.3gb torrent dvd.. think its like 3%
<interfear> lol
<bonsai> hoehaver, hmm, it might be in /us/lib/program_you_installed
<james296> hey Stef have ya found out my problem yet?
<smax> Hi
<manggor> ok, i'll google it...
<manggor> cheers.
<interfear> hoehaver: try "man mencoder"
<Timmy|GDS> cheers.
<Amadeus> lu
<nathan> manggor, mke2fs -j sorry
<Vertozia> yeah can i ask something now?
<pawan> access adsl in ubuntu
<vinayy> hey pawan
<hoehaver> man mencoder did it
<hoehaver> thanks :)
<Vertozia> how can i get my school to use edubuntu
<vinayy> where are you? in bangalore?
<james296> Stef??
<Vertozia> Canada
<Vertozia> Toronto
<manggor> nathan: mke2fs or mke3fs?
<interfear> hoehaver: whenever you install an application there is almost always a "manpage" for it.. just type "man <command>"
<interfear> man ls, man cp, man gnome-session etc\
<pawan> no in nagpur
<pawan> why
<smax> My sudo doesn't work now how to fix it. I've change my config
<hoehaver> ok, thanks for the tip
<nathan> manggor, ext3 = ext2 + journaling
<smax> Give me default config of sudo
<vinayy> oh.. ok. seems like you have airtel connection is it?
<pawan> no] 
<pawan> bsnl dataone
<manggor> natha: ok, cheers
<Vertozia> how ccan i get my school to use edubintu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Gizida> try a gun
<bonsai> lol
<nathan> Vertozia, teach your computing teacher how to use it
<ardchoille> Vertozia: That wasn't necessary
<vinayy> pawan, you have it working in windows right?
<Vertozia> i dont have one '<
<interfear> Vertozia: maybe if you used some more exclamation marks your school would switch to ubuntu
<interfear> ;)
<bonsai> lol
<smax> GIve me default sudo config whent tring sudo # must be setuid root" How can I fix it
<interfear> kind of like the more stickers you put on your civic the faster it goes
<interfear> smax: login as root?
<pawan> yes
<smax> no
<pawan> i want to acces in ubuntu
<smax> i'm under my user and tring start program with sudo
<smax> To be a root
<interfear> anyone in here play guitar and hanging out in the offtopic channel?
<bbrazil> smax: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<interfear> oh
<bonsai> i play guitar but i've never visited the offtopic channel, anything good for guitarists in there? :P
<interfear> lol not that i know of, just looking for some advice on a new electric
<smax> bbrazil -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 93844 2006-05-17 11:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<amarokker> bonsai: you'd find out only once you join there :P
<interfear> for someone will.. smalish hands.
<bonsai> amarokker, i guess :)
<bbrazil> smax: you've messed up your install - what did you do?
<hbi> hey people i need help with installing ubuntu to my hd
<interfear> hbi: ask and ye shall recieve
<smax> bbrazil maybee chown help me
<nathan> smax, chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<bbrazil> smax: yes, chown can fix it, but you need root first to use it
<andrewski> did my messages show up above?
<bbrazil> smax: reboot in recovery mode
<smax> bbrazil I have root console
<nathan> smax, single user / recovery mode will do the trick
<bbrazil> smax: chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<pawan> ADSL
<pawan> BROADBAND
<hbi> trying to manually set up the partition and i set it up with 47gb for windows 10 for ubuntu and a 512 swap..... somethin along those lines yet i keep getting an error when im  trying to resize the hard drive partition
<hbi> would doing a defrag help ?
<vinayy> connect your machine to the adsl router
<bbrazil> hbi: no
<interfear> hbi: whats the error, and what are you using to resize?
<hbi> just the ubuntu installer
<smax> bbrazil thank you
<pawan> THEN
<vinayy> then configure eth0 on your linux box
<interfear> hbi: ok whats the error your getting
<pawan> it is connected
<smax> chown help me
<hbi> urmm hold on
<pawan> how
<hbi> Error while creating New Partition #1
<hbi> Be aware that the failure to apply this operation could affect other operations on the list
<smax> I've Install xubuntu-desktop how can I get back my usplash from Ubuntu
<hbi> then it goes to normal and shows my hard drive as it was
<andrewski> smax: there are a few bugs about launchpad about that.  need me to look them up?
<__doc__> Hi, anybody an idea why my keyboard doesn't work in flash games?
<interfear> i dont think anyone will be able to answer that doc
<smax> andrewski "few bugs"?
<andrewski> __doc__: have you tried clicking on the flash thingy first?
<interfear> smax: what is xubuntu-desktop?
<andrewski> smax: they're old, a few i tracked before dapper came out....
<hbi> do you have any idea whats going wrong for my problem interfear?
<interfear> hbi: your saying that in order for you to install ubuntu you have to shrink your windows parition correct?
<hbi> indeed
<interfear> smax: do you mean kubuntu-desktop?
* Priest-of-Psi smacks ubuntu
<smax> interfear no xubuntu-desktop
* dmsantam slaps Priest-of-Psi 
<interfear> hbi: im guess something is screwing up during the resize of the partition, in which case i dont know how to help you
<bonsai> smax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220363&
<interfear> smax: i dunno what that is.. is that like the XFCE window manager or something?
<andrewski> interfear: ??
<dmsantam> interfear, its the really lite ubuntu if i recall
<andrewski> interfear: it's the analogous thing as (k)ubuntu
<interfear> smax: all i know is that I installed kubuntu-desktop to have both kde and gnome, and now i get the kubuntu splash screen instead of ubuntu
<andrewski> interfear: ...-desktop, but for xfce.
<interfear> yeh..
<interfear> thought so..
<interfear> yeh i have the same problem as i just said..
<SheaTara> is us.archive.ubuntu.com working for everyone?
<interfear> so.. when u fix it lemme know :)
<krism> anybody else having problems connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<krism> SheaTara: haha good timing
<Trackilizer> How does one restore the GRUB after re-installing windows?
<interfear> Trackilizer: i think its dpkg grub-config or something like that
<Trackilizer> I'm unsing a knoppix livecd to write this.
<interfear> i forget
<SheaTara> krism: well-I know it's not just me then
<andrewski> Trackilizer: on the install/live cd, you have a rescue option, one of the choices is to get that back.
<andrewski> Trackilizer: oh... you can do it from knoppix.  why aren't you using the ubuntu one? :-P
<dmsantam> Trackilizer, ubuntuguide.org
<dmsantam> Trackilizer, its in there
<SheaTara> krism: it's up (pinging works), but the archive is down..
<Trackilizer> I used knopix because the livecd is faster than the ubuntu one.
<andrewski> !grub > Trackilizer
<andrewski> Trackilizer: heh, fair enough. ;)
<interfear> mmm... bacon egg and cheese
<goatmale> Hello everyone, how can I found out my hostmask?
<krism> SheaTara: yeah :-/ blast too, i'm trying to install some dependencies i need to compile wine to play WoW :)
<Trackilizer> So, how do i do it in knopix?
<kouwe> how can i sent an wakeuponlan call to another PC ?
<Trackilizer> It's not debain based.....
<andrewski> Trackilizer: check your PMs
<interfear> krism: WoW works under wine?
<dmsantam> Trackilizer, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<smax> bonsai Thank you for usplash link
<interfear> wow. no pun intended
<interfear> lol
<goatmale> knoppix is debian based
<bonsai> smax np
<dmsantam> Trackilizer, knoppix is definitely debian based
* dmsantam notes that all good distros are debian based
<Trackilizer> andrewski, the PM you sent me is only for debain besed distros
<andrewski> dmsantam: ain't that the truth.
<Trackilizer> WAIT!!
<Trackilizer> Knoppix is debain based right?
<goatmale> yup
<interfear> how come all the media player for linux look like crap.. i open the same files with windows media player and they look 10x better than with mplayer or vlc
<interfear> i dont get it
<andrewski> Trackilizer: knoppix is.  and no, those instructions are good for anything.  use the console! :)  ask specific questions if you get stuck.
<pawan> adsl
<goatmale> try amtrac interfear
<krism> interfear: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5109 in most cases, with some effort
<pawan> broadband
<bonsai> Trackilizer, knoppix debian based yes
<interfear> amtrac.. ok
<pawan> on livecd
<erUSUL> kouwe: there is a program to send the magic packet 'apt-cache search wake on lan'
<kouwe> ok
<goatmale> You can always wine Windows media or winamp
<interfear> krism: hey man, if you wanna feed into your addiction have fun, but I will not help you, I have lost too many friends to WoW
<interfear> lol
<andrewski> Trackilizer: here's the specific section for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-5dbdd6b5302831ed4335bd0b7387ffcad2543857
<krism> interfear: heh
<interfear> however if there was some mmprpg for linux i would probably play it
<interfear> lol
* SheaTara flames apt because the archive sends me to a server which is down
<smax> tuxcommander vich is current version I have 0.5.91 but I get it from forum not from repoz. Vich version is current
<andrewski> ok, i'm off for a while...
<interfear> all this ubuntu talk has made want to boot into ubuntu
<interfear> lol
<m4dm4n> hey I'm a total noob and I've got a question, am I in the right place?
<andrewski> m4dm4n: yes.  ask away. :)
<goatmale> n4d4m4n yes
<bonsai> m4dm4n, yes
<m4dm4n> wonderful
<amarokker> m4dm4n: you couldnt find any place better :)
<m4dm4n> I'm coming straight out of windows here into a multiboot setup
<interfear> check out my rad ubuntu screenshot
<interfear> http://home.comcast.net/~interfear/ss.png
<m4dm4n> so I configured a drive to store programs etc
<krism> m4dm4n: yes. see also http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
<m4dm4n> now in windows i can set the registry value of the program files folder
<m4dm4n> and I kind of wanted to replicate that functionaly in ubuntu
<RedGhost> whats a good programme that allows extracting of .RAR archives  ? ? ? ?
<m4dm4n> how would I go about that?
<smax> t> whats a good programme that allows extracting of .RAR archives  ? ? ? ?
<smax> <
<nathan> 'apt-get install rar'
<andrewski> !rar > RedGhost
<amarokker> RedGhost: unrar ?
<bonsai> interfear: i like your panel placements, i leave the bottom of the screen empty too, the mouse never goes there anyhow...
<smax> unrar
<interfear> bonsai: yeh. i dont like bottom panels
<smax> sory
<goatmale> sudo apt-get install rar
<andrewski> m4dm4n: installed programs inevitably end up in /usr.  what programs do you have that you want to use?
<RedGhost> thanks ;D
<smax> sudo apt-get install unrar
<andrewski> m4dm4n: or do you want installed programs to end up on a separate partition?
<goatmale> hey interfear how did you do that?
<interfear> goatmale: do what
<goatmale> make the pannels all funky
<interfear> like change the size and placement and stuff?
<interfear> right click on the panel, panel properties
<rOss> anyone use cedega to play battlefield 2?
<smax> Who used tuxcmd which is current version
<interfear> uncheck expand
<Ishmael> sorry, how can I choose a refresh upper than 60 Hz with 1024*768 ?
* andrewski thinks people haven't browsed the docs.
<interfear> im gonna boot into ubuntu be back in 30 sec
<stefg> !fixres > Ishmael
<andrewski> stefg: cheers; i was looking. :)
<dmsantam> Ishmael, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<interfear> eh..cant reboot yet still formatting
<andrewski> m4dm4n: still around?
<interfear> who was asking me about the gnome panels?
<goatmale> i got it.
<Ishmael> stefg, thanks for your help, but I have already read this document and I can't choose a refresh upper than 60 Hz
<andrewski> interfear: goatmale
<interfear> cool
<Trackilizer> andrewski, the resuce option you talked about is on the ubuntu livecd right?
<interfear> i forgot how to install gtk themes
<interfear> anyone wanna refresh me
<andrewski> Trackilizer: yes, but you don't need it; you can use the console commands i just sent you.
<Ishmael> dmsantam, I have already done this reconifguration and it didn't work
<andrewski> Ishmael: specific error messages?
<pawan> adsl broadband
<Trackilizer> andrewski, the problem is i don't know what to type in after root.
<pawan> on ubuntu
<dmsantam> interfear, apt-get install gnome-themes-extras ?
<stefg> Ishmael: then you have to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose at least 'medium' when it comes to specifying your monitor. Restart X when you're don
<Trackilizer> I don't know what my "boot partition numbers" are.
<pawan> recover lost partition from ubuntu
<interfear> dmsantam: nah im saying specific themes from say gnome-look.org
<goatmale> can some one help me install sound drivers? my card doesn't work
<pawan> sudo command
<Ishmael> andrewski, I haven't any error, only I can't choose the refresh which I want
<andrewski> Trackilizer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-5dbdd6b5302831ed4335bd0b7387ffcad2543857
<dmsantam> interfear, oh, manually in a non apt-get way? ok. i dunno :)
<stefg> Trackilizer: that's really sad
<bonsai> goatmale what card?
<goatmale> er..
<andrewski> stefg: ??
<interfear> dmsantam: cool man no sweat
<goatmale> lspci is the command right?
<interfear> i didnt like you anyway
<interfear> ;)
* dmsantam slaps interfear
<dmsantam> ;)
<andrewski> Ishmael: you'll need to find out the horizsync and vertsync options for your card.  do you already have those?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Trackilizer> Erm.... why the hell is that sad?
<interfear> Ishmael: what size monitor do you have? and what brand
<goatmale> my driver is Rockwell International Riptide PCI Audio Controller
<goatmale> I think.
<Ishmael> yeah andrewski and I have an ati radeon 9600 256MB video card
<dromedary> Hi I am having issues downloading wine files from the repositories would someone assist me?
<andrewski> ok, really gone for now... sorry Ishmael and Trackilizer.
<smax> In driver's for monitor you can find refresh
<RedGhost> whats the default key shortcut for FireFox ? ? ?
<interfear> Ishmael: you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put in the proper vertical and horizontel sync
<bonsai> goatmale, lspci lists pci devices, does your controller show?
<goatmale> dromdary: did you try automatix?
<Ishmael> interfear, is a generic CRT monitor 15"
* stefg likes everybody to read http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<smax> In samsung windows drivers i can find it easy
<goatmale> yes  Rockwell International Riptide PCI Aud io Controller
<interfear> Ishmael: 15in monitor. search google for the sync rates for the model
<Ishmael> interfear I have just done it
<interfear> you need those
<RedGhost> ah screw it i'll set my own
<smax> You don't need searching in google
<jpaisneto> hi... how can I install x11 files?? after the download I extract the files. and next?
<smax> Ishmael You don't need searching in google
<interfear> i have a 19in samsung lcd, 30-81 and 56-75 are my hori/vert
<dromedary> goatmale I am an unregistered user.
<dromedary> I invite you to #privmsg :P  I'm serious
<Ishmael> My problem is when I try to choose a resolution of 1024*768. It's when I can't choose a refresh upper 60Hz. when I have as resolution 800*600 I can choose until 85 Hz refresh
<interfear> Ishmael: are you sure your monitor is capable?
<stabby-> Does anyone know howto use xvkbd to send alt + left   keystroke
<jpaisneto> hi... how can I install x11 files?? after the download I extract the files. and next? do i need to install extra software?
<interfear> jpaisneto: what are you talking about
<stefg> Ishmael: does your videocard support 1024x768x24 in 75hz at all?
<interfear> what x11 files
<Ishmael> interfear, I'm really sure because in windows I can and in another distros too
<bonsai> goatmale, under Sound Preferences is "enable sound server at startup" checked?
<interfear> Ishmael: ok, well you definatley need to find the horizontal and vertical sync rates for your monitor
<Ishmael> stefg,  ati radeon 9600 256MB 440 MHz
<smax> gtf for monitor yuo can used
<Ishmael> interfear, where can i find it?
<goatmale> bonsai: I don't have that option
<interfear> google "horizontal sync rate samsung 914" or w/e your monitor brand is
<fuoco> anyone used kino to transfer video from a camcorder to the computer ?
<goatmale> dromdary go to the chat
<interfear> ok booting into ubuntu for real this time
<smax> ishmael /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf 1024 768 75
<bonsai> goatmale, ah you're running dapper, sound is a bit of a science of its own, i'd check the forums to narrow down your problem first...
<goatmale> alright, thanks
<fredl> anybody here using the ATI fglrx driver?
<goatmale> there isn't just an app I can install like ndiswrapper for sound? ;P
<fredl> anybody here using the ATI fglrx driver and the X700 Pro card?
<smax> Ishmael /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf 1024 768 75
<Ishmael> smax, terminal answered this
<Ishmael>   # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz
<Ishmael>   Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync
<goatmale> dromedary go the the chat I am waiting
<smax> Ishmael put this text in modline of section monitor in xorg.conf
<orbin> fredl: no, but what's the issue?
<fredl> orbin: the ATI 8.25.18 driver seems to be unstable, it trashes the screen at unpredictable times, and eventually hard hangs the whole system
<interfear> how come wine isn't in synaptic
<interfear> wtf
<Lt-Elmo> hello
<smax> Ishmael you know how to edit xorg.conf
<stefg> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Lt-Elmo> Anyone know a good publishing app for ubuntu?
<Ishmael> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf smax
<dmsantam> Lt-Elmo, define "publishing app"
<fredl> orbin: I've been using this card with Breezy without any problems but recently upgraded to Dapper
<Lt-Elmo> like printshop?
<Ishmael> is it ok smax ?
* dmsantam doesn't know printshop :(
<interfear> Hrm, I have universe checked off
<Ishmael> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf smax
<Lt-Elmo> cards , banners
<bonsai> fredl, have you tried reinstalling the driver?
<thomas> hey guys, can somebody tell me how i shut down the computer from a command? i'm leaving the house, and i want to set an alarm that will shut down the computer for me, thanks
<smax> Ishmael Yes and modline of what gtf give you put into monitor section. Than restart X
<Adam_G> hi... are the archive.ubuntu.org servers down?
<dmsantam> thomas, man shutdown
<fredl> bonsai - yes I have. This morning somebody also helped me going to the opensource driver but that wouldn't correctly detect my card at all.
<Ishmael> smax, but where do I have to write this text?
<interfear> Adam_G: i have heard yes
<stefg> thomas: man shutdown
<Adam_G> I keep timing out while trying to connect to them
<Adam_G> ok :(
<ZeZu> ati drivers are always unstable
<dmsantam> thomas, shutdown -t 30
<interfear> ati drivers suck for linux
<dmsantam> thomas, that will shut the computer down in 30 seconds
<shriphani> guys tell me aood package i can compile from source
<thomas> is there a way to do it without a password prompt?
<fredl> ZeZu - not true, like I said, the one for Breezy worked like a charm.
<thomas> thanks dmsantam
<shriphani> it is just for practice
<interfear> thomas: sudo
<dmsantam> thomas, you're welcome
<bonsai> fredl, you searched the web/forums for people with the same problem/card as you?
<thomas> but then i'll have to enter a password, but i won't be home to do it
<smax> Ishmael is 75hz in 1024X768 is top for your monitor?
<isheep> hi, how can i get flash to work in firefox? (normally in windows i just download the plugin and its done, but i have no idea how to do that in linux)
<fredl> bonsai: yes, that's the first thing I did. Also searched syslogs and xorg logs for error messages.
<interfear> thomas: youll have to add yourself to the sudo'ers list so you dont have to use the password, i dont know how to do that someone here will though
<thomas> isheep enable commercial or multiverse in add/remove programs, its in that list
<Ziggamon> Is there an easy way to install a newer kernel on ubuntu dapper? like perhaps install the kernel from edgy? I need 2.16+ for my sound to work...
<stefg> thomas: you want a cron-job
<shriphani> isheep apt-cache search flash ?
<thomas> o
<bonsai> fredl, pastebin your logs and then report back with the problem and pastebin url, someone can then maybe help you
<Ishmael> smax, no, really it should be 85
<thomas> i'll look it up thatnks interfear
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, you have to build your own
<interfear> thomas: i would use cron like stefg  just said though
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, download kernel-package
<thomas> stefg well anything that i won't be prompted for a password
<isheep> so i just need to install a plugin and the rest wil go automaticly?
<bonsai> fredl, and pastebin xorg.conf too
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, then read /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/Readme.gz
<smax> Ishmael /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf 1024 768 85 and put it in monitor section
<stefg> thomas: man crontab
<fredl> bonsai: I don't see any error messages anywhere, not after loading, not after the trashing of the screen starts and not after the crashing either.
<thomas> k thanks stefg
<Ziggamon> dmsantam: can it be built into a .deb for easy switching?
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, yep. that's exactly what kernel-package is for :)
<Ziggamon> dmsamtam: thanks a lot!
<fredl> bonsai: I also have a 'sure kill' reproduction scenario.
<shriphani> Ziggamon, name a good package can use to practise compiling anything from source ?
<chuckzorz> hey does anyone know where i can get kernel-source files?
<dmsantam> chuckzorz, www.kernel.org?
<goatmale> bonsai find anything?
<interfear> shriphani: mplayer?
<chuckzorz> possibly...but i have looked
<shriphani> from source ?
<shriphani> anything else ?
<bonsai> fredl, in any case, whoever solves this for you will probably have to see your xorg.conf
<interfear> shriphani: hrm.. i dunno.. you just want to practice installing from source? I wouldnt suggest that
<chuckzorz> eh ive got the 2.6.15.23 amd64 k8
<interfear> perhaps maybe on another install of ubuntu you can practive so you dont screw everything up
<fredl> gotcha bonsai, just checking on here to see if anybody happens to have the same setup.
<shriphani> but i want to screw something up ?
<bonsai> !pastebin > fredl
<interfear> shriphani: well then, how fast is your cpu
<shriphani> i have a 256 MB ram
<interfear> shriphani: what speed is your CPU
<interfear> and i can tell already, with 256mb ram it cant be fast
<shriphani> 1.6 Ghz
<shriphani> or so i think
<cracko> anyone use gftp?
<interfear> heh, compile kde from scratch, that will keep you busy
<interfear> cracko: yup
<shriphani> no thanks
<cracko> is it possible to make it upload the file after like it does with nedit
<shriphani> anything small
<cracko> using cream?
<interfear> cracko: hrm, not sure man sorry
<cracko> do you use a text editor when using gftp?
<zalmoxes> just wondering, are all linux programmers writing codes only as part time?
<stefg> no
<interfear> cracko: no i dont, plus i only use gftp for the simplest of tasks
<shriphani> i tried doing that to amarok (yes compiling it on ubuntu) and i got blown with a finla superhuge kdelibs download
<fabietto^> hello
<interfear> shriphani: yeh that happens man, libs
<interfear> amarok for some reason wont play songs for me
<shriphani> so can you suggest anything small?
<interfear> it just tells me they are done playing righr afte ri click on them
<shriphani> i had the same probs in kubuntu
<fabietto^> someone have a toshiba satellite A60 ? i have some problem with the toshiba acpi and toshiba modules
<morrolan> xmms?
<interfear> shriphani: bitchx? irssi?
<interfear> yeh xmms
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shriphani> irssi the text based thing ?
<interfear> stefg: soud plays everywhere else..
<shriphani> i mean console irc chat client
<morrolan> fabietto^: I have a Toshiba A30 - I have problems with ACPI that I've never managed to fix :(
<interfear> yeh console
<isheep> how can i see what kind of terminal i use?
<shriphani> isheep if you havent messed around it is prolly bash
<zalmoxes> is it possible for linux to have a 3D desktop in the future?
<LjL> morrolan: can you modprobe the toshiba module, or the toshiba-acpi module?
<dmsantam> isheep, echo $SHELL
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, yes
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, there is one in the works atm if i recall
<shriphani> dmsantam, you serious >
<zalmoxes> in ubuntu?
<dmsantam> i read about it not long ago
<mjr> zalmoxes, the base technologies for that are already somewhat usable, though still in development
<dmsantam> can't remember the nanme
<zalmoxes> weee exciting
<shriphani> hey i can compile vmware player !!!!
<mjr> xgl/aiglx/compiz are keywords for now
* dmsantam goes to find it
<dmsantam> http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/article.asp?SCID=22&CIID=35615
<interfear> compiz is cool, but its really useless
<isheep> yeah its bash :) is it possible to make the background of bash transpirant?
<dmsantam> Xgl is the name
<interfear> isheep: sure, but thats not bash, thats the terminal prog u use
<dmsantam> looks interesting
<Ziggamon> dmsamtam: where can I find a default configuration for ubuntu kernels? I don't want to / know how to go through the config my self...
<morrolan> isheep: yes, using Gnome Termianl, but bash it the shell, not the terminal
<interfear> isheep: gnome-terminal, e-term, etc
<thomas> okay thanks guys, i ended up just adding myself to the admin list of the visudo file.
<stefg> ooohhh, that'll smell badly... transpiring terminal background :-)
<thomas> i'll change it back when i get home
<thomas> thanks
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, cat /boot
<thomas> have a good weekend guys ;)
<Ziggamon> dmsamtam: what do you mean?
<interfear> I love it, my cpu usage is always at 0%
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, sorry, i mean: cat /boot/config-2.6.15-26-686
<interfear> lol
<dmsantam> (or whatever your kernel is)
<dmsantam> and use that
<isheep> ow oke :X how can i check what kind of terminal i use then?
<interfear> i built this fast pc to irc and download porn
<interfear> lol
<dmsantam> cat /boot/config-2.6.15-26-686 > .config
<Ziggamon> dmsamtam: can it be used on a 2.6.17 kernel as well?
<isheep> interfear: hehe
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, yes. but just before you build, do "make oldconfig"
<Ziggamon> dmsamtam! thanks a million!
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, then it will ask you all the new questions for options that are in the new kernel, but not in the old
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, there will only be a few.
<Ziggamon> dmsamtam: yeah, that I figured it would, but it's ok
<buzzed> thoughts on Metacity ?
<dmsantam> Ziggamon, you're most welcome :)
<fabietto^> whenever i try to modprobe toshiba-acpi (or toshiba), i get a "device not found" error. google's telling me that my Satellite A60 has a proprietary BIOS which those modules didn't support -- however, all pages are from 2005, and a few of them mention that A60 BIOS support for Linux is in progress. i'd like to know if there is any outcome at all
<fabietto^> or failing that, is there an alternative method to control my A60's CPU fan, since it never reaches full speed, and i'm forced to keep my CPU downclocked in order to avoid thermal control shutting it off?
<buzzed> seems slow to load at startup... like 2+minutes
<isheep> morrolan: how can i check what kind of terminal i use?
<ubuntu__> ive installed "gnome-main-menu" via synaptic + then by .deb but it doesnt seem to be working do i have to start slab manually???
<fredl-> bonsai: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18605
<interfear> I just made this new 150gb ntfs partition in windows, and how do i have to mounted all the time in ubuntu now
<interfear> with a link on my desktop etc
<fredl-> bonsai: that's the relevant part of my xorg.conf
<stefg> !ntfs > interfear
<dmsantam> interfear, vim /etc/fstab
<chuckzorz> my NVIDIA drivers installed correctly at one point...and started up with the splash screen, and show'd the loaded nvidia module with lsmod, but after a reboot the nvidia.o module wouldn't load. anyone have any idea?
<buzzed> so anyone else have slow loading Metacicy?
<Dirhael> Anyone have any ideas on why the fglrx driver keeps giving me this error message:  "kernel: [17232905.444000]  scheduling while atomic: Xorg/0x00000001/7917" I have 3d acceleration working, but I don't think it's quite working as it should performance-wise...
<Dirhael> The last 4 digits may vary..
<dmsantam> interfear, /dev/hda1       /somewhere           ntfs    defaults        0       0
<interfear> cool cool
<stefg> chuckzorz: didi you boot another kernel, for which the linux-restricted-modules packkage is not installed?
<JohnRobert> is there an easy way to allow any other local users access to X? for example, if I su to a different user, I get: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<dmsantam> John3437, before su, type: "xhost +"
<JohnRobert> hmm
<JohnRobert> ta
<zalmoxes> how do i change locale setting in ubuntu? its currently en_SG, i want to change it to en_UK.
<wm_eddie_> ... why is us.archive.ubuntu.com not working for me...
<chuckzorz> stefg i booted the kernel that came with linux..which is kernel 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, System->Administration->Languages
<chuckzorz> stefg i build the nvidia drivers with that --add-this-kernel
<stefg> chuckzorz: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, Language support rather
<zalmoxes> dmsantam: its says english
<zalmoxes> dmsantam: doesnt say singapore english
<fredl-> Ok, I am now logged in on another computer and the fglrx driver on my system is hanging....
<chuckzorz> stefg ok its downloading
<fredl-> I can still remotely log in on my system with ssh though.
<`DaGuy> will Evolution Mail work w/ MSN (Hotmail)? If so, how?
<fredl-> Apparently I cannot kill the X server anymore, not even with kill -9
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, are you on dapper? or breezy?
<Bakemono> `DaGuy, afaik MSN does not support SMTP
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, vim /etc/environment if you're on dapper
<Bakemono> bah, not MSN hotmail
<fredl-> Hmm, it would seem the X server has now killed my entire system :(
<chuckzorz> stefg ok. its installed and tells me to change the nv to nvidia in my xf86....umm did it just download a excell graphics driver
<Tzy> 5
<zalmoxes> dmsantam: i'm on dapper, it seems to be fixes
<zalmoxes> dmsantam: fixed
<fredl-> I can still ping my system but no longer ssh.
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, :)
<wm_eddie_> WTF us.archive.ubuntu.com is being flaky...
<zalmoxes> dmsantam: thanks
<stefg> chuckzorz: so you edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually before?
<dmsantam> zalmoxes, you're welcome
<chuckzorz> yeah a change to nvidia from nv
<`DaGuy> Bakemono - MSN ???? I know!!! Have my reasons - Thx for info.
<chuckzorz> but then it stopped loading the module
<chuckzorz> so i had to change it back
<fredl-> will anybody please try to help me with the problem I'm having with my fglrx driver/ATI X700 Pro card?
<chuckzorz> now i can install the NVIDIA amd64 driver that the manufacturer supplies right?
<stefg> chuckzorz: verify by cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia that driver is nvidia
<chuckzorz> yeah it says nvidia
<stefg> chuckzorz: so youre on 64 bit , right?
<chuckzorz> yeah
<chuckzorz> which is very annoying
<chuckzorz> i should of got the 32 bit
<britishseapower> i've upgraded to dapper..i thought i had an option to choose XFCE as my WM.... I don't see it ?
<stefg> you could try if it works now by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chuckzorz> ok thanks for the help..ill brb
<britishseapower> This is pretty low spec hardware so I was looking to try XFCE
<britishseapower> stefg: that for me ?
<nomin> how do I get xine to play mp3's?  vlc and mplayer play them just fine.  I have the win32 codecs installed.  I don't know why xine can't play them or mpeg videos.
<zalmoxes> britishseapower: did you install xubuntu or ubuntu?
<stefg> britishseapower: no that was for chuckzorz
<stinkball> britishseapower: you can do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, i think
<interfear> whats the chmod value to change the write to so everyone can read/write
<britishseapower> stefg: ok, ta
<pallani> hello
<britishseapower> zalmoxes: ubuntu
<Warbo> interfear: 777
<interfear> thought so
<interfear> cool
<britishseapower> actually though...i do like this desktop as is !
<britishseapower> and it's not that slow
<britishseapower> Is this gnome ?
<pallani> i have very slow download speed in in both synaptic and the terminal when downloading updates
<zalmoxes> britishseapower: ya
<interfear> interfear@dualcore:~$ sudo chmod 777 /dump
<interfear> Password:
<interfear> chmod: changing permissions of `/dump': Read-only file system
<orbin> pallani: where are you located?
<interfear> why read only?
<pallani> singapore
<interfear> i need write/read
<britishseapower> ok...maybe i'll stick...
<Warbo> interfear: Look at the output of "mount"
<orbin> pallani: try using the singaporean mirror
<britishseapower> it's nice...I love these multiple desktops....
<pallani> how do i do that thanks?
<britishseapower> I prefer this to windows.
<interfear> Warbo: hrm.. didnt use mount to get it up, just the ubuntu disk manager
<zalmoxes> britishseapower: xubuntu =xfce; kubuntu =kde; ubuntu =gnome
<Warbo> interfear: "mount" by itself will show you how each filesystem has been mounted (showing if has been mounted read-only)
<britishseapower> oh, gotcha.
<morrolan> britishseapower: We all do - that's why we use Linux, especially Ubuntu!
<pere> Hi. I have just boght an IBM x346, with an IBM ServerRAID 7e(Adaptec HostRaid)-kontroller. I have two disks that I want to set up in Raid1. However Ubuntu is seeing them as two disks even after the raid-array is created. Any ideas?
<britishseapower> Thanks for that...
<Hoxzer> has somebody here configured TS to use alsa?
<Hoxzer> or somekind of software mixer
<pallani> orbin how do i change the mirror for updates?
<interfear> Warbo: /dev/sda4 on /dump type ntfs (rw)
<TeejayKT> I've got a question about removable media - creative zen micro mp3 player - and how to mount this ... private msg?
<Hoxzer> I read some howto about it but seems not to work :/
<orbin> pallani: it involves editing your sources.list file
<britishseapower> morrolan: well i still need windows unfortunately...I need MS word for my job and photoshop also
<Warbo> interfear: NTFS is read only, unless you get a special piece of software
<Warbo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<interfear> Warbo: oh thats right..
<britishseapower> My main desktop's PSU blew up the other day so I'm trying this on some old HW...very impressive
<interfear> i need that ntfs 3g thing
<stefg> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<interfear> drrr
<interfear> im an ass
<frogzoo> britishseapower: vmware/qemu/wine
<orbin> pallani: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic is an easy way of getting the new one.  put sg as your country code
<Warbo> :)
<stefg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<britishseapower> hmmm...i'm suspicious of those emulators
<interfear> sry
<britishseapower> i.e. in terems of ease of use/ease of setup and perfromance overhead
<pallani> ok orbin will try it
<pere> Thanks ubuto. Ill read that first.
<pallani> btw can i just close the terminal while its updating
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<interfear> gah!. ntfs3g is only comptabible with 32bit systems
<frogzoo> britishseapower: wine isn't an emulator
<interfear> oh well, that was a waste of time making that parition
<interfear> ill just use ext2
<fredl-> will anybody please try to help me with the problem I'm having with my fglrx driver/ATI X700 Pro card?
<Warbo> britishseapower: VMWare has the most reliability, WINE has fastest speed and Qemu is Free
<morrolan> I'm using beagle, but it fails to find files and folders that I know exist with a certain name?  Any ideas?
<stefg> !ati > fredl-
<britishseapower> ok...noted...thanks..
<chuckzorz> thank you stefg, it works
<orbin> pallani: it will stop the update
<Warbo> morrolan: If you fix it, can you tell me how :)
<stefg> bingo, chuckzorz
<morrolan> !toshiba
<ubotu> I know nothing about toshiba - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fredl-> thanks stefg, but I have read all that.
<frogzoo> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<stefg> fredl-: 64bit system?
<morrolan> I'm using beagle, but it fails to find files and folders that I know exist with a certain name?  Any ideas?
<chuckzorz> has anyone gotten xgl running on kubuntu 6?
<fredl-> stefg: the driver works, but for some reason it's unstable.
<jdmpike> yo!
<stefg> fredl-: that's a known issue with ati drivers
<DJ_KeNnY> any of the overheads here from ubuntu? Witch controls a whole lot in Ubuntu
<fredl-> stefg: I don't know, how do I tell it's 64 bit?
<fredl-> stefg: is there a workaround?
<jdmpike> I am trying to get tightvnc setup on my xubuntu server, can anyone help me out?
<Warbo> fredl-: "uname -r"
<pallani> btw orbin will the new file created update or totaly replace the sources file?
<fredl-> root@positron:/etc/X11# uname -r
<fredl-> 2.6.15-26-686
<Warbo> (to see the kernel version, and hence the bit-ness)
<Warbo> fredl-: 32bit
<fredl-> I guess that means it's not 64 bit?
<pallani> because i have added a few respostries manually
<fredl-> 'k
<stefg> fredl-: you should know if you have a 64 bit cpu... and sorry i only use nvidia (because ATI isn't able to provide good drivers)
<chuckzorz> ati =(
<Warbo> stefg: I use an old Radeon which uses Free drivers
<fredl-> stefg: I have an Intel CPU that does 64 bit, except apparently it's not doing that now.
<stefg> fredl-: what dos uname -r tell you?
<chuckzorz> kernel version
<fredl-> 2.6.15-26-686
<stefg> ok, so you're running a 32 bit system... better
<chuckzorz> rawr i want xgl
<morrolan> I'm using beagle, but it fails to find files and folders that I know exist with a certain name?  Any ideas?
<pandamonium> heh - i can make my system totally freeze up
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fredl-> stefg - so apparently it's not running the 64 bit mode. Oddly enough, it says in dmesg that I have two CPU's
<pallani> anyone know what i must do to speed up downloads of synaptic and the terminal for updates
<dmsantam> Fred, that's hyperthreading
<pandamonium> can't even ssh in
<stefg> fredl-: Hyperthreading....
<pallani> its really slow 1-19kbps
<pandamonium> thing is, i think it might be useful if i was to report the circumstances somewhere
<fredl-> dmsantam: I thought that might be it. dmesg also says though: CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
<pere> The howtos about Raid did not help. Any ideas about setting up hardware raid like IbmServerRAID 7e under ubuntu?
<Rikkimaru> I can't get my laptop to play any sounds.  How do I find new drivers for it?
<stefg> pere: did you use lvm?
<Warbo> pallani: Are some of the sources personal sites (like www.domain.com/~user/my-debian or something), 'cos they will go slow
<fredl-> anyway, I think my CPU is not under discussion here right now :)
<dmsantam> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fredl-> stefg - you say it's a known issue with fglrx that it's unstable. Do you know of any workarounds for it?
<pallani> Warbo no even the ubuntu respo are very slow
<pandamonium> so... is there somewhere to post which software and devices cause the freeze-up complete with syslog?
<Veselu> hello
<pallani> avregaes at abot 5kbps
<reuben> seems like the US package repos are down...??
<Bakemono> mhm, ive never heard about fluxbuntu, interesting
<Warbo> pandamonium: Launchpad?
<pandamonium> launchpad?
<Veselu> where can i get some help with a mail server?
<Warbo> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<fredl-> stefg: because I can find one URL, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79602.html where somebody sees exactly the same problem....
<stefg> fredl-: no, there's a 'somebody-elses-problem' cloak-field from my point of view :-)
<fredl-> stefg: but no solution at all.
<chuckzorz> ok stefg i got a problem again
<chuckzorz> my graphic drivers are working too good
<stefg> who hasn't :-)
<chuckzorz> everything is excellerated
<chuckzorz> like
<fredl-> accelerated? :)
<pere> stefg: How should I use it. I did create an raid1-array in the Adaptec SCSI-configuration menu. Then booted the install disk. It saw two disks.
<chuckzorz> movement in games is super fast
<chuckzorz> too fast
<chuckzorz> faster than normal
<Warbo> chuckzorz: Are you trying to play some old X games? They use the CPU as a timer, which is stupid since CPUs get faster
<chuckzorz> nah
<chuckzorz> like Quake3
<stefg> pere: don't confuse host- and adapter-based raid,
<skavenge> i wish xroach still wroked
<skavenge> worked even
<morrolan> !%U
<ubotu> I know nothing about %U - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fredl-> is it possible to downgrade the fglrx driver?
<chuckzorz> the fram rate is just insane
<Veselu> -- where can i get some help with a mail server? --
<Warbo> chuckzorz: Framerate shouldn't affect the game speed, it should just be smoother
<Rambo3> http://www.lokigames.com/products/
<chuckzorz> ah well its smooth
<stefg> pere: i'm just guessing, but i maybe you have to tell the adaptec adapter to manage the raid by itself, and present a single logical volume to the OS
<chuckzorz> but FAST
<`DaGuy> Veselu - I am having same problem ... what is ur issue
<chuckzorz> everything happens so fast
<stefg> chuckzorz: time for posing :-) what does glxgears -printfps say?
<Warbo> chuckzorz: You sure you didn't enter the champion tournament or something? :)
<chuckzorz> im using a eGeforce GTX 7900 512mb
<fredl-> is it possible to downgrade any package ?
<pere> stefg: I am guessing as well... but I think that is what I did. In the bios/boot-menu the disks are now presented as one disk, but in the Ubuntu install it is two disks
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Warbo> fredl-: Obsolete versions of packages are removed from the repositories
<chuckzorz> first thing it says "77068 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15413.526 FPS
<chuckzorz> "
<pere> I am getting an PCI error. It is unintelligent, but my guess is that this is the raid controller faillure..
<stefg> pere: can you paste sudo fdisk -l and dmesg output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to let me have a look?
<pallani> is anybody else getting slow download speeds from ubuntu repos?
<Warbo> fredl-: You could find an older version, remove your current one, then compile the older version yourself
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<shriphani> kernel?
<morrolan> pallani: nope, just downloaded some stuff, nice and fast
<zalmoxes> pallani: me
<fredl-> Hmmm...
<Warbo> shriphani: /lib/modules/<version>/build
<pallani> i am getting very slow download it drivng me crazy
<Warbo> shriphani: To get them run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<stefg> pallani: get a new sources.list for a different mirror from easysource
<shriphani> wouldnt sudo apt-get install build-eesential get them for me ?
<Warbo> fredl-: As in, find an older binary file from ATI
<Warbo> shriphani: Nope
<Warbo> shriphani: They are not essential, unless you are building a driver
<fredl-> Warbo: just thinking maybe I can download the older deb on a Breezy system I still have here.
<pere> stefg: I can do that.. but the current install is just a test. I did just choose "automatic partitioning", and installed. I was hoping for the raid to work (since it was just mirroring). However, it did not.
<shriphani> i am installing vmware player
<Warbo> fredl-: Packages are pre-compiled. Breezy packages are compiled for Breezy kernels, so compile your own for your Dapper kernel
<stefg> pere: that's the quirk... automatic can't deal with raid
<Warbo> shriphani: That installs drivers
<chuckzorz> stefg i noticed i didn't have dbe under the Module Section in my xorg.conf...would that have affected something?
<pere> stefg: Yes. I know. Just a test, so fdik will not give you anything
<Warbo> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<fredl-> Warbo: Hmmm.
<billybennett> Anyone know any guides I can use to tune down Ubuntu for an old machine?
<chuckzorz> rawr this xchat-gnome is pissing me off
<shriphani> ok
<pallani> stefg: easysource?
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pere> The problem is really that the installer do not see the raid array. And that it is not letting me load additional drivers (like redhat used to)
<Warbo> shriphani: Why aren't you using the one in Add/Remove?
<shriphani> it says it has no installation candidate
<jdmpike> anyone in here know of a good tightvnc how to?
<pere> stefg: I can find driver img disks for Suse and Redhat on the IBM-pages..
<frogzoo> !tightvnc
<ubotu> I know nothing about tightvnc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> pere: the concept behind it is that ubuntu /badly/ wants to use evms and lvm... maybe use that for setting up the raid1
<maven> hi
<DA_> i currently have an amd64 system with dapper packages, is there a branch that has earlier version packages than dapper but will still work with amd64?
<zalmoxes> how do i add information on the laptop testing information wiki?
<shriphani> hmm i cant see multi universe in ources.list
<Rambo3> add it you self
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<frogzoo> DA_: breezy
<pere> stefg: You mean, just setting up an sofware raid?
<DA_> frogzoo: ty ill give that a try
<maven> i installed the ut2004 demo, can anyone tell me how i uninstall it?
<bahadirt> hello guys
<Warbo> maven: Did you use a package?
<nomin> I have win32 codec installed and everything plays fine on mplayer and vlc.  xine plays everything but mpeg, mpg, or mp3's because it says "unsupported codec: mpeg layer 2/3".  How do I get xine to play mp3's?
<bahadirt> I am bored of typing sudo everytime, how can I set myself as root
<stefg> yup... won't affect the performance to much anyway in raid1
<Rambo3> maven installation file has uninstall too
<maven> a package?
<Warbo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bahadirt> especially when I open textfiles in gnome, it does not allow me make changes
<maven> i just downloaded from a site and installed
<frogzoo> bahadirt: learn to type :p
<Warbo> maven: Do everything with packages, otherwise you are screwed when you try to uninstall
<pandamonium> repped :)
<bahadirt> I can only open the textfile fm terminal with sudo gedit :)
<stefg> bahadirt: sudo -s gives you a root shell when you need it... otherwise set a root password with sudo passwd root
<bahadirt> to edit the file
<pandamonium> thanks Warbo :)
<maven> Warbo: eh?
<bahadirt> but in gnome?
<shriphani> guys can someone post the multiuniverse repo to me
<Warbo> maven: Did you use to use Windows?
<bahadirt> when I double click a textfile, I want it as root
<maven> Warbo: A while ago, yes
<Rambo3> !sources > shriphani
<stefg> !easysource > shriphani
<bahadirt> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Warbo> maven: Well I will tell you now, don't get stuff from websites unless they are packages. Debs are best, RPM if you have to
<zalmoxes> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<maven> Warbo: theres only one file on the whole internet for the linux demo of ut2004, which is what i got and installed with
<jonass> how can i add a bottom panel like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/28352-2.jpg in gnome?
<Warbo> maven: If you are lucky then UT is in /usr/local, try browsing the folders in there are deleting stuff manually. If it is in /usr then you will have to do A LOT of digging
<pere> stefg: Do you know what "not too much" is in practical use? This server is being used for a read-only mysql database on an high traffic server. I really squized my budged here for getting an SCSI raid system...:-)
<Warbo> maven: I have found Debian packages of it before
<shriphani> i cant see multiuniverse in source-o-matic
<maven> Warbro: thats what i did with doom3, but i didnt think it was clean enough
<Warbo> shriphani: It is called multiverse
<shriphani> ok
<bahadirt> frogzoo: in gnome, I need to open the textfile as root, how I can set it ?
<jonass> how can i add a bottom panel like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/28352-2.jpg?
<bahadirt> I dont want to run gedit from the terminal with sudo
<Warbo> bahadirt: gksudo
<bahadirt> warbo : that would need a terminal again right ?
<frogzoo> bahadirt: don't ask in a support channel for ways to mess up your system - peeps just won't answer
<DA_> is there a package mirror i can use for breezy? us.archive.ubuntu.com is not responding
<bahadirt> I just want to doubleclick :)
<Warbo> bahadirt: Or a launcher
<stefg> pere: hmmm, i don't have practical experince with that. I'd search google  for your adapters name and ubuntu, and read the evms an lvm docs  to see if this is a known issue and if it can be solved
<bahadirt> ah ok
<bahadirt> a launcher will be ok
<Warbo> bahadirt: Make a launcher which runs "gksudo gedit", simple
<bahadirt> frogzoo: tks yr advices but I need guidances instead mate
<bahadirt> tks anyway
<bahadirt> warbo : that's great. tks mate
<stefg> !info mdadm
<Warbo> jonass: Right click in a panel and go on properties. Make it's size bigger, then turn off "expand"
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux md device arrays (software RAID). In repository main, is standard. Version 1.12.0-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 348 kB
<goatmale> is it just me or does the universe not work?
<pere> stefg: Ive spent the last six hours searching for my controller and ubuntu...:-) Closes match was a couple of other persons also having problems.
<stefg> As i see mdadm only deals with softraid
<shriphani> should i get an entire new repo list ?
<fredl-> so far Dapper has not been real kind to me... it seems to only work reliably on my laptop
<goatmale>  is it just me or does the universe not work?
<Warbo> goatmale: As in !universe, or in general?
<goatmale> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> goatmale: Oh, then it is just you :)
<goatmale> at least syanptic isn't working
<fredl-> I'm going to try and upgrade another PC with a fairly old graphics card and keep my fingers crossed that'll work.
<shriphani> !easysource > shriphani
<stefg> pere: let me see your dmesg
<stefg> pere: my guess is that somhoe the kernel resets the adaptec into see-thru mode
<Warbo> Anyone know why Gish stopped working? It uses OpenGL, OpenAL and SDL. It worked for a few days, but now crashes X
<fredl-> hmm actually, I'll cancel the upgrade of this system since it's the only Breezy I still have
<billybennett> what is Flight 5?
<DA_> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Warbo> billybennett: One of Dapper's testing phases
<recon0> What's the equivlent of the "IPCONFIG/ALL" command in windows?
<DA_> !sources
<Warbo> !dapper
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<clarity_> hey apt-get isn't working right
<billybennett> someone told me they were using Flight 5 Dapper
<goatmale> seeeeee it's not only me
<goatmale> it's nor working for me either clarity
<shriphani> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<shriphani> Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Sources
<shriphani>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<shriphani> Fetched 212kB in 10s (19.8kB/s)
<shriphani> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<shriphani> what is that ?
<Warbo> billybennett: If they upgrade in a package manager then they will be using the final release
<LjL> !pastebin
<clarity_> yeah that one looks like it's da
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<clarity_> dead
<LjL> shriphani: try a different mirror
<shriphani> erm sorry folks didnt realise it would be that big
<clarity_> apt-get -f install isn't working right
<goatmale> what's that program called
<goatmale> amrok?
<Warbo> Works for me with regular archive.ubuntu.com
<Warbo> amarok
<frogzoo> amarok
<shriphani> i did sudo apt-get update
<shriphani> and it doesnt work
<pere> stefg: I post you my dmesg.... A bit ackward setup here with use one monitor. So itll take a few minutes...:-)
<billybennett> If I install a secondary hard-drive on a ubuntu box is it hard to get it to recognize?
<stefg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lecaros> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<frogzoo> billybennett: au contrair - it's exceedingly straight forward
<billybennett> pastebin.ca is easy and fast
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed yet again -__-
<billybennett> frogzoo, is it *shudders* plug and play
<billybennett> lol
<kbrooks> ATTN.
<frogzoo> billybennett: not completely afaik, just run gparted to setup your partitions, then update /etc/fstab
<krism> anybody know how i make dapper use a specific sound module? (e.g. "nvsound" instead of "snd_hda_intel")
<kbrooks> THE US MIRROR IS DOWN. WE KNOW ABOUT THIS ALREADY
<goatmale> so what do we do?
<frogzoo> kbrooks: like we care :p
<stefg> pere: BTW, you are aware that there's the 'big-iron' kernels... mybe try one of these
<billybennett> oh.. okay :) cause I'm trying really hard to setup a torrentflux box with ubuntu and right now its only got a 20gb hard-drive and I was wondering if I should install it now or later.. I'll wait and do it later
<keyhack> Any Quicken users here? I'm thinking about making the switch to Ubuntu + XGL, but I need a.) Quicken and b.) Far Cry support :-p
<billybennett> keyhack, XGL is all show
<michaels_> on my secondary machine, I had dual-boot Win and SuSE but SuSE was too heavy, so I used Xubuntu LiveCD to erase the SuSE partitions, but now I need to boot Win before I have a chance to install Xubuntu and I have to fix the boot because it asks me for commands I don't understand... How can I boot to Win?
<winman> what tool can I use to convert a postscript "print to file" output to a pdf?
<bbrazil> winman: ps2pdf
<billybennett> keyhack, your running nvidia right?
<keyhack> billybennett, what?
<frogzoo> winman: ps2pdf would you believe?
<keyhack> billybennett, ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro
<winman> bbrazil, frogzoo .. thans :P
<billybennett> keyhack, from what I hear ATI isnt gonna be too smooth for XGL/Compiz
<shriphani> can anyone find vmware in apt-get repos ?
<kbrooks> keyhack: a) Look into Gnucash. it can import these files. b) What is Far Cry? Link to site?
<LjL> winman: which is in the gs-common package
<keyhack> billybennett, a few months ago I found a forum that told you how to get it running, and it worked pretty smooth on my laptop back then, maybe things have changed
<Warbo> keyhack: I got XGL working fine on my Radeon 9200, but I don't like it so I don't use it
<goatmale> how do I turn my sound on?
<keyhack> kbrooks, its a gam
<LjL> shriphani: i can find vmware player, yes
<Warbo> !sound
<keyhack> game*
<LjL> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<kbrooks> keyhack: Link pease
<shriphani> why cant i then
<billybennett> keyhack, oh well in that case... I've just heard alot of video overlay problems with ATI and XGL
<keyhack> kbrooks, http://farcry.ubi.com/ .
<Warbo> keyhack: 3D stuff may not work too well in XGL
<Warbo> keyhack: Since XGL is hogging the 3D
<britishseapower> Anyone have a view on these "Powerline Ethernet Adapters"...? Friend of mine reckons they run a bit hot and are not that reliable - any views ?
<LjL> shriphani: probably because you don't have multiverse (and possibly universe) enabled
<LjL> !tell shimmmy about multiverse
<LjL> !tell shriphani about multiverse
<LjL> sorry shimmmy
<kbrooks> xgl itself isnt some magic
<goatmale> Warbo can I do that in terminal?
<keyhack> meh, maybe I'll switch back to Windows then :-p
<winman> LjL, thanks, but I had it on my system already :)
<shriphani> they are enabled
<billybennett> keyhack, look up WINE and Quicken
<LjL> shriphani: i bet they aren't. check better, and/or paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<britishseapower> Anyone using powerline ethernet ?
<LjL> shriphani: a "sudo apt-get update" won't hurt either, to be sure
<Warbo> goatmale: That referrs to a GNOME utility. I don't know how to do it in console
<NAiL> I'm trying to install edgy eft on amd x64, but the CD stops at "starting kernel log". I've switched off acpi/apic, but it still hangs there. Is this a known problem?
<clarity_> hmm
<goatmale> I can't find what it says warbo
<pere> stefg: OK. I am back again. Now with ssh working, so that I have access to both servers...:-) Did you want a dump of /var/log/messages? Where?
<Warbo> "Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)" I hate those things :(
<rayston> my secondary drive is currently mounted as noexec, how do I fix that?
<goatmale> there is no multimedia under perefences
<clarity_> I installed some packages of debian's unstable repository and now I can't get anything to work w/ apt-get
<clarity_> it's saying I need to do apt-get -f install
<clarity_> and when I do it, it tries to install tzdata
<goatmale> apt get is down
<goatmale> on US servers
<clarity_> then tzdata breaks
<clarity_> yeah. I'm not using us servers
<Warbo> clarity_: apt-get -f install will fix missing dependencies or remove hopelessly broken packages
<clarity_> this is something different
<LjL> clarity_: cool, next time perhaps you'll avoid doing something like that again. i bet you knew that installing Debian packages could be dangerous.
<stefg> pere: no, let me just have a look at dmesg first to get a clue of what's happening
<burepe> what is a good low on resources browser other than firefox?
<clarity_> hmm.. is there any way to fix it w/o reinstalling ubuntu?
<frogzoo> rayston: no need to change it, linux doesn't really care
<Hoxzer> How do I know which device is alsa using?
<Warbo> clarity_: Look for what needs tzdata, and get rid of it (maybe a Debian version of something)
<LjL> clarity_: what did you install from the debian reps?
<pere> stefg: OK. You had an address for posting that earlier. Lost it...
<frogzoo> rayston: oh, unless you mean noexec in /etc/fstab - edit the file, & remount
<LjL> clarity_: and, do you still have the debian reps in your sources.list? and have you sudo apt-get update 'd?
<clarity_> it's libc6 that requires tzdata
<tigerspirit> hopw to make cupsd running by default during the boot?
<snooplsm> i'm a dummy, if I have a bin what command do i use to install?
<Bakemono> NAiL, I have problems with amd64 too, but not exactly the same ;-\
<stefg> pere: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<LjL> clarity_: so you've installed the debian libc6?
<clarity_> LjL: I took off the deb and it stopped working
<Warbo> snooplsm: What is it of?
<clarity_> I tried to install kismet
<NAiL> Bakemono: what is your problem then? :)
<snooplsm> Warbo: J2EE jdk .bin
<clarity_> the kismet that is on ubuntu's mirrors is insanely outdate and doesn't work with madwifi-ng
<Bakemono> "MP-BIOS bug", and "PCI not connected"
<Ivan1969> hi is anyone having problems downloading from the repositories?
<snooplsm> i wanted to install to etc/java/jdk and it won't let me make the folder
* NAiL doesn't have a browser available now, so he can't google for clues either :(
<frogzoo> burepe: elinks ;)
<frogzoo> NAiL: install elinks
<pere> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18616
<Warbo> snooplsm: "./filename.bin" (maybe put sudo before that)
<Warbo> I prefer lynx
<stefg> pere: ok, mom
<LjL> clarity_: so you have added the Debian unstable rep to sources.list, updated, and then installed kismet, is that correct? did you see it installing other packages too, like libc6?
<shriphani> !pastebin > shriphani
<Warbo> (elinks says no support for SSL, so finding driver solutions in the Wiki is useless)
<NAiL> frogzoo: I've got one hopelessly broken ubuntu install and one PC that ubuntu won't install on. I can't get a browser working atm ;)
<rayston> frogzoo, linux does indeed care, I changed the noexec flag once in the past using...remount? (I dont remember the command, thats the problem) and it fixed some problems with file access for me
<zalmoxes> i always get this warning:(gedit:9928): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<zalmoxes> (gedit:9928): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<shriphani> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18617
<frogzoo> NAiL: elinks is text based - it 'should' just work... very little to set up
<shriphani> thats my apt-get repos
<burepe> Are those both text browsers? I would like a webpage image browser..
<NAiL> not firefox, not links, w3m, whatever
<clarity_> LjL: yep... and libc6 is at a higher version that's in the ubuntu mirror... libc6 is trying to install tzdata and it can't install it
<LjL> clarity_: (and really, if you need packages as up-to-date as those from debian unstable, i'd suggest you use debian unstable. Ubuntu's packages can be up to 6 months old, since that's when the repositories get frozen from debian unstable's)
<NAiL> frogzoo: yeah, if apt-get didn't segfault on me, I probably could install it ;)
<LjL> clarity_: having the libc6 from debian will break just about everything on your system.
<clarity_> eh... everything seems to work fine
<clarity_> the only thing broken is apt-get
<burepe> any non-text browsers suggestions?
<frogzoo> rayston: the noexec option prevents all files on a file system being executed - you need to edit /etc/fstab & remount the partition
<LjL> clarity_: *remove* the debian reps from sources.list, *issue* a "sudo apt-get update", and then *reinstall* libc6 with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6"  --  and hope
<stefg> pere: as far as I can see, mdadm is kicking in and trying to deal with the array... that might be wrong
<LjL> clarity_: yeah, until you reboot, i bet.
<DA_> burepe: mozilla-firefox, konquerer, epiphany
<zalmoxes> i always get this warning for all programs:
<zalmoxes> (gedit:9928): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<zalmoxes> (gedit:9928): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<shriphani> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18617
<clarity_> nope...I rebooted
<NAiL> Noone that can help me figure out why the install-cd stops at "Starting kernel log"?
<frogzoo> NAiL: unless you're an expert, if apt is segfaulting, your best way out is reinstall
<burepe> DA_: thanks
<goatmale> how do i uninstall a program say... XMMS?
<LjL> shriphani: you don't have multiverse enabled. i'll fix it, but next time read the instructions more carefully ;-)  having multiverse enabled in dapper-backports is not quite the same thing as actually having it enabled.
<shriphani> goatmale, sudo apt-get insall xmms ?
<goatmale> uninstall
<shriphani> ok LjL
<pere> stefg: I am not sure all errors are showing here, becouse this is an install after I given up on raid....:-) Just by choosing to install it onto the first disk.
<DA_> NAiL: you can also try grabbing the .deb directly and using dpkg -i to try to install it
<shriphani> aptitude purge xmms
<NAiL> frogzoo: Yeah, I will. As soon as I get my other box to work. This box is the only connection to the real world I've got. And that's *only* through ssh to another host :-P
<LjL> shriphani: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18618
<NAiL> DA_: yeah, if wget didn't segfault too, I'd try that ;)
<DA_> NAiL: scp bro
<clarity_> hrm
<clarity_> libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6-15 is installed
<NAiL> My filesystem was *seriously* screwed :(
<clarity_> is there a way to downgrade the packages?
<DA_> NAiL: ext3?
<DA_> clarity_: thats what id like to know...
<amarokker_> Hello all.
<NAiL> DA_: yeah. The hdd got itself some bad blocks though...
<amarokker_> does anyone here use wordpress-blogs?
<clarity_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<DA_> NAiL: yea journalling filesystems dont mean much on a bad drive :p
<frogzoo> NAiL: ide drive?
<clarity_> is there a way to unhold packages?
<NAiL> frogzoo: yeah
<LjL> clarity_: try "sudo apt-get install libc6=2.3.6-0ubuntu20"
<clarity_> or let go rather
<frogzoo> NAiL: the drive's on its way out - get your data off it asap
<amarokker_> cause i've been unable to do simple tasks such as inserting pics editing tags inside the editor- no matter which browser i am using
<tigerspirit> how to make cupsd running by default during the boot in Ubuntu?
<LjL> clarity_: even add a "--reinstall" to that one perhaps
<NAiL> frogzoo: I know, but I need to get my other PC up so I can get my stuff of this laptop. Only the install CD doesn't work :(
<amarokker_> could this problem be restricted to linux or something to do with the blogger itself?
<stefg> pere: the good news is that the silraid module seems to load correctly, the other good news is that i just read acouple of threats about mysql on raid and people agree that softraid is the way to go. No raid-controller can have enough cache onboard, while using mainboard ram  as cache gives you endless possibilities
<clarity_> eh... it's saying the deb's werent fully installed
<clarity_> in theory this should be pretty easy to recover from
<LjL> clarity_: no, it's not quite easy to downgrade stuff in general, from APT
<clarity_> and that worked..
<Mugatu> is anyone else having trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com today?
<frogzoo> clarity_: in theory, no, becauase apt relies on a working libc
<clarity_> yeah.. a bit odd
<clarity_> frogzoo: libc6 worked
<LjL> Mugatu: yes
<clarity_> it just had a higher version than the one it wanted
<clarity_> so it wouldn't downgrade it
<Mugatu> LjL: thanks, wondering if it was just me :)
<frogzoo> clarity_: not if it's debian's libc
<clarity_> frogzoo.. the diff was deb's is revision 15
<pere> stefg: Thanks a lot. Maybe you are right, and I should just go for software raid.
<clarity_> 2.6.0-0 <- ubuntu
<clarity_> 2.6.0-15 <- deb
<clarity_> it was just the package metadata that was messed up
<frogzoo> clarity_: even at the same dot point, debian's libc is different from ubuntu's
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed for 2nd time within an hour o_o
<pere> stefg: Do you have any of the links to mysql/raid?
<Tommy2k4> this is getting bad :(
<stefg> pere: but if you're really into it, join the mailing list and post your issue there again
<clarity_> it works now...
<stefg> pere: it's all german :-)
<whatever> doesn't anyone have problem with the CD rom driver from the latest kernel? 2.6.15-26?  it seems that the CD freeze up the boot up for a very long while and I can't use the drive anymore...
<clarity_> sudo apt-get install libc6=2.3.6-0ubuntu20 libc6-dev=2.3.6-0ubuntu20 <-- fixed it
<nemlah> Hello all
<frogzoo> clarity_: for the moment....but have fun anyhow
<nemlah> I can't get my video card to work under dapper
<nemlah> can anyone help me
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nemlah> hmm let me rephrase: how do i get my tv card to work under linux
<nemlah> :)
<erUSUL> nemlah: which video card?
<clarity_> frogzoo.. naw it works fine, the only problem was apt-get
<clarity_> I rebooted a couple times
<erUSUL> nemlah: tv card or video card?
<whatever> anyone have problems with CD rom driver in the lastest kernel?
<nemlah> tv card
<nemlah> sorry
<LjL> nemlah: good that you rephrased, but still some more info would be nice. what card, what you have tried, what problems/errors it creates...
<nemlah> ok
<frogzoo> clarity_: well if you start seeing strange errors/failures, you'd do best to reinstall
<clarity_> yeah
<nemlah> let me be more verbose.. Haupauge wintv pci fm new chipset cx88
<nemlah> tried to use tvtime which won't start and xawtv blackens the screens and i have to kill it
<Gromet> hi, is the us.archives.ubuntu.com repo down?
<frogzoo> Gromet: yes
<Gromet> any idea when it'll be back up?
<clarity_> is there a ubuntu repos for xen or vmware?
<nemlah> from dmesg i have the following.. anywhere i should pase it?
<nemlah> paste
<DA_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<LjL> clarity_: ^
<DA_> nemlah: theres also always #flood
<clarity_> hrm.. interesting
<Gromet> clarity_, for vmware workstation, the regular download from their site works perfectly in ubuntu.. you just have to install your kernel-headers
<clarity_> !info xen
<nemlah> !paste
<ubotu> Package xen does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<clarity_> Gromet: sweet thanks, I had trouble with it in debian
<whatever> can anyone help me with the broken CD rom driver...
<nemlah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18620
<zalmoxes> i get this error        sys:1: PangoWarning: Error loading GPOS table 4097
<whatever> it freezes the bootup. and I can't use it..
<nemlah> thered you go my dmesg output
<nemlah> what else do you gurus need..:)
<Gromet> a working repo plz ;D
<frogzoo> Gromet: s/us/au
<Gromet> hopefully evertyings ok
<zalmoxes> whats this error mean? sys:1: PangoWarning: Error loading GPOS table 4097
<Warbo> Any way of changing the deskbar's fold-down menu thing's colour? White-on-white does not make for easy reading
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed twice in 5mins
<Gromet> frogzoo, thanks that worked like a charm
<nemlah> anyone looked at the paste? any pointers where i shoukld look?
<nclife> the only way to get flashplayer working is installing it on windows firefox and simulating it with wine?
<frogzoo> Gromet: nice
<Warbo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NAiL> *sigh*
<Warbo> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<melle> hello, is it possible to play a .vob file (DVD) on Ubuntu?
<stefg> Tommy2k4: that's really sad, have you tested your ram recently?
<Tommy2k4> yep
<nclife> thx
<Tommy2k4> it flashes multicoloured lines then monitor gives the error freuqency out of range, 31khz/0hz
<stefg> Tommy2k4: ati on 64bit ?
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<Tommy2k4> i810 on 733mhz p3
<techrush> anyone got any ideas about this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220967 ?
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: but this was all working properly til recently? check /var/log/messages for errors (especially hard disk) & check your drive cables
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<shriphani> kernel?
<stefg> Tommy2k4: I have a similiar system, and that never ever crashed up to now? bad blocks on hd?
<pere> stefg: Thanks for all the good advice. Ive read a bit about mysql/software-hardware-raid, and found out that software raid would probably be just fine. Seems like Redhat ES4 would be the only alternative, and then I rather use my money on a second CPU that would more than solve the extra CPU load with using software raid.
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: might also be a good plan to reinstall vid driver, just to be safe
<srikanth> I have installed xampp to learn php But its giving me some error saying that set up hostname.Do anyone knowhow to do that??
<Tokeiito> good evening ppl
<nemlah> added lspci output
<frogzoo> pere: for a read only db, s/w raid's not an issue
<Tokeiito> what is the best linux strategic game? (skipt mines and etc)
<srikanth> any one know about xampp??
<frogzoo> Tokeiito: lincity-ng's nice
<frogzoo> Tokeiito: also consider nethack ;)
<stefg> pere: exactly, that's the bottom line... host-CPU-cycles are cheap and available in ample quantity, controller CPU-cycles are expensive... and you defeat all the clever caching that the linux kernel does
<kill4killin> hello all, im looking for advice on a wirless card brand that uses the known working cores for linux, can anyone point me to a particular card that is known to work well?
<srikanth> I have installed xampp to learn php But its giving me some error saying that set up hostname.Do anyone knowhow to do that??
<Tokeiito> frogzoo, thank you. will try these
<frogzoo> Tokeiito: k, have fun
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<frogzoo> !hardware > kill4killin
<kill4killin> thank you
<thrice`> where can I find refresh rates for my monitor laptop ?
<clarity_> this is odd... rpm -i vmware is saying "/bin/sh needs to be installed"
<zalmoxes> !hardware
<nemlah> anyone experiences with tvcard setup under linux?
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<clarity_> but it's installed
<clarity_> any clue?
<kkubasik> hey, is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<frogzoo> thrice`: manufacturer's site
<goatmale> yes.
<kkubasik> goatmale: thanks, any work on when it will return?
<goatmale> I have no idea, some guy just said it was down, and it dosn't work for me so it must be
<thrice`> frogzoo, that's what It hought, but nothing
<frogzoo> clarity_: member what I said about strange errors?
<melle> hello, is it possible to play a .vob file (DVD) on Ubuntu?
<clarity_> frogzoo: I knew you were going to say that :-)
<frogzoo> thrice`: usually google turns up something
<stefg> melle: vlc can do that
<dagrump_> looks like its been down awhile
<frogzoo> clarity_: you must be telepathic
<srikanth> can any one tell about xamp
<frogzoo> clarity_: dpkg -S /bin/sh
<srikanth> have installed xampp in order to learn php.But its giving me some error saying that set up hostname.Do u know haow to do that??
<melle> stefg: do i need to ajust the kernel if i want to install vlc? i heard something like that
<stefg> http://nightlies.videolan.org has the latest vlc and instructions on how to install it
<scifi> is there a linux alternative to dvd shrink, and is it as fast ?
<srikanth> melle, nothing like that
<melle> srikanth: cool thanks
<clarity_> bash: /bin/sh
<stefg> melle: and no, you don't have to tweak the kernel.. you just need the codecs
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lassegs> bastianbastianbastianbastianbastian.jess
<frogzoo> clarity_: hmm... maybe vmware wants a real sh, not a symlink to bash? dunno, read the vmware docs
<frogzoo> !vmware
<srikanth> have installed xampp in order to learn php.But its giving me some error saying that set up hostname.Do u know haow to do that??
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<flemingg> hello
<melle> ok thanks again :)
<clarity_> it's just rpm
<Che> hi :)
<clarity_> I'm using the .tar.gz
<Che> for ubuntu it?
<GaryFl> Hey
<gatekeeper> !vim > gatekeeper
<zazeem> hi i need help. I am the administrator under ubuntu well i am the only user and i cant get into some folders to move things around, i also cant change prmissios on the folders
<stefg> !sudo > zazeem
<Che> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<gatekeeper> zazeem: are you using sudo?
<frogzoo> zazeem: some folders you can't move because you're not supposed to, which folders you mean?
<Ivanov> hello
<zazeem> there is a game i installed, it needs updates and i cant put them in the folder i drag them in and it says i dont have permission
<Ivanov> i need help about x
<scifi> is there a linux alternative to dvd shrink, and is it as fast ?
<zazeem> im draging im not using sudo
* stefg bets his lunch that zazeem will reinstall in the next 24 hours :-)
<santa99> i have a problem with the shutdown under ubuntu. When i want to shutdown my computer i starts to shutdown but hangs at Will now halt. Any ideas about how to fix it
<gatekeeper> zazeem: using gui or cli?
<zazeem> huh?
<srikanth> Ivanov, check the permissions of that folders
<zazeem> whats that
<frogzoo> zazeem: typicallys it's a bad idea to run the gui as root - you're best to use 'sudo mv'
<SpookyET> hi
<Ivanov> srikanth but i did't tell you my trouble yet
<SpookyET> Does anyone have a deb of GnomeBaker?
<zazeem> whats the command to move stuff?
<santa99> no ideas about my shutdown problems ?
<frogzoo> SpookyET: apt-cache search baker
<pdavid> morning all
<pdavid> how do i edit the system menu entries in dapper?
<zazeem> sudo mv then what?
<clarity_> I'll bbl
<SpookyET> I can't update the repository list.  I keep getting connection timed out.  So, I need a deb.
<Keis> Evening :)
<gatekeeper> morning pdavid
<pdavid> (or evening for some ;) )
<stefg> santa99: what hardware/mainboard/cpu
<Keis> :)
<profoX`> santa99: probably a problem caused by your motherboard/bios
<frogzoo> SpookyET: the us repos are down - use au maybe
<_trick> hi, I installed ubuntu on an amd 64 machine and I've tried to download the universe and mulitiverse packages but all I get is a gzip error
<_trick> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<profoX`> santa99: you can just shutdown the computer when it says: will now halt
<_trick> and same for multiverse
<santa99> profoX`, i have to push the power button when it says will now halt
<zazeem> frogzoo: whats the cmd to move a file into a folder on my hard drive?
<stefg> _trick: some mirrors are down atm
<frogzoo> santa99: I'm thinking this pc is maybe 5 years old?
<santa99> profoX`, no it is a 2 year old laptop
<profoX`> santa99: i know, that's okay.. that's probably because you have an oldskool motherboard/bios :)
<_trick> stefg: thanks, will it be fixed soon?
<GaryFl> !mv > zazeem
<ubotu> I know nothing about mv  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ivanov> can somebody help me to start x, please
<enyc> Ivanov: has X stopped working recently?
<santa99> profoX`, is there a way to fix this ?
<srikanth> zazeem, just use cp
<frogzoo> Ivanov: did you do the desktop install?
<stefg> _trick: no idea... the us-mirrors are down as i hear, mine is working fine
<GaryFl> zazeem: mv <file> <folder>
<profoX`> santa99: i don't know if it can be fixed, but i've heard this problem exists on more pc's.. it's related to the motherboard/bios
<santa99> ok
<SpookyET> frogzoo: au is up
<frogzoo> SpookyET: yes
<JPatch> all: what repository can I find flashplugin-nonfree in?
<santa99> profoX`, so that means i have to live with it
<_trick> How would I tell it to use the canadian mirrors
<gatekeeper> zazeem: thsi make any sence to you? http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<zazeem> thnx
<santa99> profoX`, thx for the information
<SpookyET> frogzoo: Is there a ca or eu?
<whatever> any CD rom kernel driver problem lately?  my system freezes for a very very long time to boot during boot up... it traced back to the loading of CD driver
<profoX`> santa99: does dmesg|grep [iI] [rR] [qQ]  tell you something about disabled IRQ's or something very strange about IRQ's? maybe paste the output on www.pastebin.ca
<frogzoo> SpookyET: dunno
<trevor> pdavid: do you have Alcacarte Menu Editor?
<stefg> !easysource > _trick
<zazeem> garyfl: do i use the carrots too?
<pdavid> trevor: no, i dont need it, do i?
<santa99> profoX`, ok will try
<trevor> i think so
<pdavid> trevor: i have no problems doing it by hand
<trevor> pdavid: ok...but this app works fine for me
<whatever> at the end it said cdrom open failed
<pdavid> trevor: i appreciate it, but i shouldnt need another app just to edit a simple menu ;)  was hoping there was an easy way someone knew about
<santa99> profoX`, http://pastebin.ca/96032
<frogzoo> whatever: I'm thinking you're running a 686 kernel?
<trevor> pdavid: oh....i understand
<whatever> yes...
<whatever> frogzoo: yes
<scifi> hi guys, whats the best software for ripping dvds ?
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<profoX`> whatever: i run the 686 kernel too, everything works fine here (p4 1800mhz)
<frogzoo> whatever: try the 386 & see if you're problem goes away - then update the bug info for the open bug at launchpad
<gatekeeper> !rip
<ubotu> I know nothing about rip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<GaryFl> Have a problem: Whenever I try to build a certain driver, I get this "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.". How do I fix this?
<JPatch> hey all: need help with finding the flash plugin for mozilla.  what repositories should I be using?
<profoX`> santa99: doesn't seem *too* weird, but you have a few very high IRQ addresses, that's quite strange, but that shouldn't give a problem afaik
<SpookyET> frogzoo: eu and ca exist
<profoX`> JPatch: universe or multiverse
<SpookyET> the probably have one for every major country/continent
<santa99> profoX`, so no idea about my problem
<frogzoo> stefg: poo - best music player = amarok, best burner = k3b, best gui = gnome etc :)
<profoX`> JPatch: enable them in synaptic and then do: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<stefg> JPatch: you need universe... got 64 bit? you need a prayer :-)
<khoda> Hey guys. First time linux user. I pop in the CD, it goes through the loading process then it takes me to the next screen. An orangeish ubuntu logo is in the middle of the screen (the graphics look choppy) and there's a maroon background. It just hangs there. I think it might be a gfx problem. Any ideas?
<profoX`> khoda: how much RAM does that pc have?
<JPatch> i believeI have all of the ubuntu ones set
<gatekeeper> JPatch: multiverse
<myk> are there any easy to read/follow sites out there that detail how to get my wireless nic to work with linux?
<profoX`> khoda: the desktop (live) cd needs at least 192 or preferably 256 MB ram, otherwise use the Alternate installation cd
<JPatch> asin: i386 (praise be to baby jesus) I'm sure I have it ready for multiverse
<profoX`> khoda: could also be that the cd is corrupted, try burning it at a low speed, it's very sensitive
<profoX`> JPatch: what does sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree tell you?
<stefg> best poser and 'interface-nazi' (this is a quote fom Linus Torvalds) = frogzoo
<espectro> hey guys i have an amd64 but i am using the 32 bit version. if i put amd64 as processor when compiling my own kernel will it be 64 bit or 32 bit?
<profoX`> santa99: well.. i don't know what you can do
<JPatch> profoX: can't find package
<frogzoo> stefg: wow - flamed by torvalds - I have sooo arrived....
<profoX`> JPatch: then you don't have the repository enabled
<zukalk> does anyone know how to give the mic input a REAL boost? that damn Mic Boost (+20dB) won't help, or barely will
<profoX`> JPatch: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<scifi> anyone know of a good app to backup a DVD ?
<stefg> !repos > JPatch
<profoX`> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<billybennett> scifi, what kinda backup?
<profoX`> oh there's an official page
<billybennett> scifi, check out K9Copy its by far the easiest
<stefg> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<scifi> billybennett: in .vob format so a proper DVD can be burnt from it
<scifi> billybennett: thx, will check it out
<billybennett> scifi, K9Copy leaves you with audio and video folders and it automatically opens K3B for burning the dvd
<GaryFl> anyone help with my build problem?
<scifi> billybennett: thx, sounds good
<JPatch> hold on all... dling package info as we speak...
<profoX`> santa99: which kernel are you running
<arcade> I'm having a bit of trouble installing mplayer.  The problem is that I'm using AMD64, and the mplayer-amd64 package isn't compatible with the codecs. :)
<profoX`> santa99: 686? 386? k7?
<santa99> profoX`, i have to get a look
<hapka> I am having trouble with my work spaces. I did a search on Ubuntu's site: Title Search: "workspace"   0 results of about 12164 pages. (0.38 seconds). Does anyone know how to move windows around in the work space - I also tried looking for workspace tutorials and found 0.
<profoX`> arcade: bad luck, if you're talking about the w32codecs..
<arcade> profoX`: I am.
<arcade> profoX`: I need to compile mplayer for 32bits, instead of 64bits.
<santa99> profoX`, 2.6.15-26-386
<arcade> profoX`: But I'm unable to do that too. :-/
<scifi> billybennett: its a KDE app, i assume it will still work ok under xfce ?
<profoX`> arcade: ofcourse, because you run 64bit OS
<billybennett> If you have a 64bit processor do you have to use everything 64bit?  I find that everything is under developed
<myk> anyone know of an easy to read/follow site that'll detail how to get my linksys wireless nic to work in linux?
<arcade> profoX`: uhm.  /lib32 and /usr/lib32 DO exist on ubuntu ;)
<profoX`> arcade: maybe install ubuntu 32bit, it's more compatible with everything (flash, w32codecs)
<billybennett> scifi, I havent a clue I use default gnome and it works great
<scifi> k
<zalmoxes> how do i install vmware?
<hapka> n/m found it with left click :)
<scifi> billybennett: is it reasonably quick ?
<profoX`> arcade: yes you can do things like that, and try chrooting and stuff.. but i don't run 64bit.. so i'm not into that yet
<juice> hey people I need some help
<JPatch> eh... there we go...thanks for your help, all
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<profoX`> santa99: what processor do you have?
<juice> When I have my tv connected my monitor displays very bright and I barely could make out anything, how can I fix this?
<billybennett> scifi, K9Copy is surprisingly quick I found.... you just need to select the largest folder + which audio you want and maybe subtitles
<billybennett> scifi, if you need any help with it I can help you
<arcade> profoX`: ah, right. :)  You don't need to chroot, you only needs to pass the correct options to gcc and ld, but it seems that /usr/lib32/libc.so is missing. :-/
<gatekeeper> !vmware > zalmoxes
<scifi> billybennett: ok thanks, im gonna try copying one now.
<arcade> profoX`: which of course is a pain ;)
<billybennett> scifi, you need k3b if you dont already have that
<santa99> profoX`, Intel Pentium M 1.73 MHz , don't know the exact model name
<santa99> profoX`, Dothan
<profoX`> santa99: maybe try the 686 kernel, it should be a little bit faster, and -maybe- it will solve the problem too
<goatmale> how do I run a program I downloaded from the internet?
<profoX`> because it has some optimizations for 686 processors (pentium m is 686)
<goatmale> in terminal
<scifi> billybennett: erm not sure, is that the burner app. ?
<santa99> profoX`, ok how do i get this ?
<billybennett> scifi, yes sudo apt-get install k3b
<frogzoo> goatmale: read the app's README or INSTALL file
<gavagai> what is the fastest/lightest gui browser?
<santa99> profoX`, do i have to compile it myself ?
<scifi> k
<profoX`> santa99: no
<profoX`> santa99: hold on
<stefg> gavagai: gnome-terminal
<santa99> profoX`, what do i have to do
<Tommy2k4> yey the crash i keep getting is now reproducable
<darius_> repositories now?
<darius_> down?
<sponix> billybennett:  k9copy will let you remaster your dvd's ? like just getting the main title, and dropping extra audio (languages) ?
<gavagai> stefg, umm...
<scifi> billybennett: installing now
<gavagai> gnome-terminal is a gui web browser?
<stefg> so far for the 'what's the best...'-department
<zukalk> gavagai: try epiphany-browser. opera is quite fast too, even though it's one of the most powerful browsers there is
<billybennett> sponix, you can pick and choose everything.. you can keep original menus... you can select which subtitle languages.. which audio be it dts,2ch or 6ch etc.
<profoX`> santa99: i think it is enough to do sudo apt-get install linux-686 but be sure the restricted-modules-686 get installed as a dependancy, check that
<gavagai> zukalk, thank you
<profoX`> santa99: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<scifi> billybennett: can u rip video-only, no menus?
<billybennett> scifi, yes thats what I do
<scifi> :)
<sponix> billybennett:  I feel stupid for using dvdshrink then ... should I ?
<scifi> billybennett: best for quality
<scifi> sponix: thats for windows
<djebola> Hi, I am having problems understanding the arr/remove programs system.
<billybennett> do what?!
<profoX`> santa99: i think you can also "sudo apt-get remove linux-386" after you succeeded in booting the 686 version
<gavagai> i need a fast browser.  trying to buy tickets on ticketmaster and want to use a bunch of different computers remotely.  :)
<stefg> gavagai: links2 -g would be very lightweight too
<GaryFl> exit
<gatekeeper> gavagai: gnome-terminal is used for the <C>ommand <L>ine <I>nterpretor
<profoX`> santa99: otherwise you'll always have both the 386 and 686 as an update..
<scifi> sponix: dont tell me ur trying to run dvshrink under wine? cus that must be VERY slow
<billybennett> sponix, I dont know much about DVDshrink
<scifi> billybennett: DVDshrink is a very popular dvd backup app. for windows
<Jack_Sparrow> djebola:  whats the problem
<billybennett> scifi, I've heard of it but when I used windows I only used Nero Vision
<gavagai> gatekeeper, i know!
<Jack_Sparrow> I used dvdshrink 3.2
<santa99> profoX`, I see. Will try this method maybe it works
<profoX`> there's also xdvdshrink for linux.. maybe that's any good
<djebola> Jack_Sparrow: All of the uninstalled programs say that they are unavailable in any software channel
<billybennett> I tell you though, K9Copy is very very very easy
<scifi> billybennett: ok k3b completed installing. so just pop dvd in drive  now ?
<gavagai> i like links a lot but i'm worried it will choke on their stupid flashy site so i'm going to use remote X
<billybennett> scifi, you already installed k9copy right?
<Jack_Sparrow> dje I just used synaptic to get k9copy and it was fine
<scifi> billybennett: yes m8
<nemlah> Any tvcard experts among us??
<billybennett> scifi, put DVD in and hit open
<profoX`> http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/ or search for k9copy, my friend says thats good but i dont rip dvds so i dont know
<djkoelkast> hi there
<djkoelkast> could anybody help me out on ubuntu on PCI IDE devices?
<Jack_Sparrow> K9copy was in the repos
<djkoelkast> trying to install and it doesn't work :(
<goatmale> does sudo apt-get update still not work?
<profoX`> djkoelkast: that depends, just ask the question
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run, back ilater..
<scifi> billybennett: ok it seems to be analyzing now
<gnomefreak> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: still is
<profoX`> !info xdvdshrink
<ubotu> Package xdvdshrink does not exist in dapper
<profoX`> :(
<djkoelkast> I have 4 different IDE controllers (PCI as the server doesn't have IDE on board and I don't have SCSI harddisks) and I cannot boot from cd, so I boot from floppy, install and get lots of trouble
<djkoelkast> sometimes GRUB errors (error 2, error 16)
<djkoelkast> with LILO I get L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 errors
<billybennett> scifi, find the largest title and unselect everything but that and the video, audio or subtitles you want
<djkoelkast> with another PCI card it doens't detect harddisk during install
<thrice`> what should my touchpad be in xorg.conf ?
<scifi> billybennett: as soon as i clicked open it started analyzing the whole disk itself
<djkoelkast> when trying to compile driver from the manufacturer it gives errors
<scifi> billybennett: its on title 8 now
<stefg> djkoelkast: the BIOS and grub can't agree over the proper C/H/S geometry... update to the newest bios and set LBA for all disks
<djkoelkast> I thought the 6.06 would have support for the IT8212F chipset
<billybennett> scifi, yep and when its done you'll need to select what you want
<sponix> scifi profoX` : yeah, I've been running dvdshrink under wine :(
<scifi> billybennett: ok ic
<djkoelkast> I have the latest BIOS
<djkoelkast> it's a Dell bios so it doesn't speak about LBA
<sponix> profoX`:  have you ran the xdvdshrink version ?
<scifi> sponix: lol, isnt that REALLY slow ?
<billybennett> sponix, doh! K9Copy is super easy lol
<profoX`> sponix: no
<nootrope> howdy, folks. can i somehow use my iPod with Ubuntu?
<Paladine> !restricted > Paladine
<profoX`> xdvdshrink seems to be quite good though, it's NOT dvdshrink, but it is supposed to look like it
<frogzoo> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<scifi> billybennett: on average how many of these "titles" are there on a DVD ?
<djkoelkast> the strange thing is Fedora will boot on the cards
<djkoelkast> but I don't want Fedora, I want Ubuntu :P
<billybennett> scifi, ALOT depending on how many damn previews they put in it or special features
<nootrope> thanks frogzoo!
<stefg> djkoelkast: paste your sudo fdisk -l output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<scifi> billybennett: DOH
<frogzoo> nootrope: yw
<scifi> billybennett: alot, like 20 or more ?
<billybennett> scifi, depends on the dvd
<bigfoot1> is it easy to turn a tar.bz2 file into a reg .tar?
<scifi> billybennett: on title 13 now
<dr_willis_> bunzip whatever
<trevor> What is a good app for converting AVI files to DVD format?
<djkoelkast> stefg: it doesn't boot, so I can't paste anything
<scifi> billybennett: 14.....
<billybennett> trevor, tovid
<stefg> djkoelkast: which CD are you trying?
<djkoelkast> no cd, it won't boot from cd
<sponix> billybennett:  its not reading my dvd's right now, says cannot open main ifo file
<scifi> billybennett: 15.....lol
<trevor> billybennett: thanks...i will try it out
<bigfoot1> is there any risk if i put 3 .tar files into a .tar file?
<djkoelkast> I boot from network installation floppy
<billybennett> trevor, you need to get the .28 version not in the repos
<goatmale> how come make never works for me?
<sponix> billybennett:  what do you do to start k9copy ?
<stefg> djkoelkast: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto ?
<bigfoot1> when i say risk , i mean risk of data corruption.
<gavagai> bigfoot1, i don't think so
<gavagai> not sure though
<djkoelkast> and it does install, partition (with the SIL 0680A chipset), with the IT8212F it says no disk drive detected
<scifi> billybennett: 17......
<billybennett> I made a shortcut that just runs the command k9copy
<djkoelkast> yes I tried and it doesn't work
<gavagai> tar has been around forever so it should handle that
<djkoelkast> gives no CD drives, on all other drives I try it gives an error
<djkoelkast> booting/installing from floppy is no problem
<gnomefreak> goatmale: what do you mean doesnt work?
<djkoelkast> but first boot doesn't work
<bigfoot1> How do i  turn a tar.bz2 file into a reg .tar?
<djkoelkast> grub or lilo errors
<dr_willis_> bigfoot1,  uncompress it with that bunzip program
<scifi> billybennett: ok its finished analyzing, and it now lists the contents of the dvd
<enyc> bigfoot1: bunzip2
<NAiL> bunzip2
<sponix> billybennett:  but how do you fire it up, do you put a dvd in first, and your sys automounts it, or what ?
<gnomefreak> dr_willis_: bunzip or gunzip?
<dr_willis_> gunzip = .gz
<dr_willis_> unzip = .zip
<gnomefreak> ah
<bigfoot1> dr_willis_: oh i realized you said bunzip a few lines above, but i did'nt know you were addressing me.
<billybennett> sponix, you need to make a new launcher running the command k9copy
<dr_willis_> :P dont get the 2 missed up.. like i did.. took 2 hrs of trouble shooting to realize i was cornfused
<gnomefreak> lol
<sponix> billybennett:  I've got the freaking k9copy program open, I'm just trying to make it do something ! ;)
<gnomefreak> dr_willis_: been there already :(
<dr_willis_> i need to track down that 'unpackthedangfile' script i had once.
<billybennett> sponix, put in dvd and hit open
<sponix> billybennett:  did that, get cannot read main ifo file -- thought I said that :)
<scifi> billybennett: what i do now? it finished analyzing
<bbrazil> dr_willis_: I think there's a script for that in ubuntu somewhere
<mDot> I have a volume that is listed as MEDIA, I'd like it to read Media. fstab has it listed properly, its just in all caps for some reason everywhere else. any ideas?
<billybennett> sponix, try another DVD
<sponix> billybennett:  same thing, already tried that also
<djkoelkast> really tried everything and can't fix it :(
<sponix> billybennett:  my sys isn't automounting the dvd's right now, that have something to do with it ?
<billybennett> sponix, I have no idea then sorry
<billybennett> sponix, could be
<scifi> billybennett: Help!
<billybennett> scifi, unselect everything but the largest title
<bahadirt> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<djkoelkast> anybody else an idea??
<scifi> billybennett: how do i know which is largest ?
<profoX`> santa99: any luck ? you might also want to try to check your BIOS and check if "power management" is on or off
<billybennett> scifi, it should say size in mb
<profoX`> santa99: the problem might be caused by the usplash on shutdown too, in combination with your videodrivers, what videocard do you have? and finally, maybe it's an ACPI bios problem, please tell me which laptop you have?
<gatekeeper> djkoelkast: dual boot?
<scifi> billybennett: Titles 1 & 2 are both 4.4 gig
<bahadirt> !clamav
<ubotu> I know nothing about clamav - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> djkoelkast: have you tried a floppy with smartbootmanager to get to boot from CD?
<billybennett> scifi, preview using the preview button to figure out which one you need
<profoX`> santa99: also: "If you own a Nvidia FX5900 or a 5700 card (but not only) you might be affected by a bug which prevents (or shows buggy graphics when) users from logging out, switching to another user, shutting down or changing to a console (ALT-(F1-6))" do you have such card?
<distanceisdeath> how can i install fluxbox
<scifi> billybennett: is it the "play title" camera button ?
<billybennett> yeah
<djkoelkast> gatekeeper: no dual boot, new harddisk
<djkoelkast> stefg: yes I tried and it doesn't work
<trev__> whenever i try to reload repositories in synaptic 12 out of 14 of them load and then it hangs and i have to cancel and i get the message "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<trev__> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/Release.gpg
<tdn> I think something is wrong with my codecs. When I play video my machine becomes slow and the sound/video come out of sync. It should not be because of hardware. I don't usually have any trouble playing video.
<trev__> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release.gpg"
<trev__> what do i do
<stefg> !fluxbox > distanceisdeath
<stefg> djkoelkast: doesn't work means what? be more precise
<djkoelkast> but booting from CD is not the issue, the issue is not booting after install
<darius_> I think a repository (or more) is down
<scifi> billybennett: the preview box opens up, but nothing happens
<stefg> djkoelkast: but you need a working Live CD to diagnose and fix the problem
<djkoelkast> stefg: when loading SBM it gives a list: reboot, HD0, HD1, HD2, HD3 etc. gives no cd drives and I tried every HDx-option there was and none booted
<AngryElf> how do i share my printer to another ubuntu machine?
<gatekeeper> djkoelkast: I recently had a new maxtor that was broken, try badblocks on your hard disk
<trev__> if a repository is down will that keep my computer from getting security updates from other repositorys?
<santa99> profoX`, sorry was eating
<billybennett> select a video in the title
<sponix> billybennett:  I restarted the computer and it seems to work now, something was messing up my dvd access
<santa99> profoX`, no i have a ATI Mobility X700
<djkoelkast> gatekeeper: when I put the same harddisk in another pc ubuntu will boot
<billybennett> scifi, select a video from one of the 4gb titles
<djkoelkast> the problem is the PCI IDE card
<darius_> trev__: it could - but the downtime won't last long enough to really matter
<stefg> djkoelkast: so where is the CD-drive connected physically?
<sponix> scifi:  yeah, dvdshrink through wine is slow, but it works ;)
<djkoelkast> tried on every port, even on another card, primary master, secondary master
<gatekeeper> djkoelkast: answered you own question :-)
<djkoelkast> I have no IDE on the motherboard
<trev__> ok, and can anyone tell me if i need a firewall if im behind a NAT
<scifi> billybennett: hmmm, its strange the video from the largest 2 titles is 0mb, only the audio has a file size
<profoX`> santa99: oh i had a mobility x700 too, it worked fine on my laptop (but the laptop is broken lol) what laptop is it
<billybennett> can you show me a screenshot?
<djkoelkast> gatekeeper: I want a solution because this is my server (dell poweredge) and want to run it on the server, not on a single cpu pc
<santa99> profoX`, Chiligreen M400A
<santa99> profoX`, it is a reseller
<profoX`> santa99: oh.. then i suppose it is hard to find information about it + linux
<darius_> trev__: in practicallity no - it can't hurt though, especially if you don't maintain security updates
<billybennett> scifi, can you show me a screenshot and I can show you how
<trev__> whats a good one and will it slow donw my internet conection
<djkoelkast> isn't there a simple diskette-based solution for the grub 16 problem or the lilo L 99 99 99 problem?
<gatekeeper> djkoelkast: from everthing you are saying it sounds like you need a new motherboard and/or PCI IDE card
<santa99> profoX`, yeah thats the problem the next time i will buy a mark book
<darius_> trev__: I've never looked for one - it shouldn't slow anything down
<scifi> billybennett: yes, 1 sec
<sponix> billybennett:  can you cut intro/previews && credits off the start/end of a title in k9copy ?
<trev__> and can anyone tell me what is in the backports repository
<djkoelkast> gatekeeper: I have 3 new IDE cards, the chipsets aren't supported by ubuntu somehow, new motherboard is no option and Fedora runs fine on this system
<sponix> billybennett:  thats something that spoiled me, I kill the previews, menus, and credits, so my son doesn't get bored
<billybennett> sponix, you can select now to include those titles
<profoX`> santa99: ibm thinkpads play nice with linux :)
<profoX`> i purchased one of those
<croftyboy_31> hi i am trying to print a pdf off a map , i want to be able to print it too size A2 on A4 paper having no luck ?
<santa99> profoX`, heard hp plays nice with linux too
<billybennett> sponix, I'm not to sure about credits because I thought that was part of the video file itself... K9Copy is like 4 clicks done but its not a video editor
<croftyboy_31> can any1 help please
<djkoelkast> will be back later
<profoX`> santa99: guess so, i am thinking about buying a HP, even though it looks a bit not-so-strong :) (the material of the notebook)
<sponix> billybennett:  it does shrink 8gig disc down to 4 though ?
<santa99> profoX`, what do you think about Sony and Linux ?
<scifi> billybennett: cant get imageshack to work, i press "host" it after browsing to the screenshot and it just reloads home page
<darius_> trev__: generically - versions of software that weren't available when your version of Ubuntu released.  Usually you wait to gain access to these packages until the next release (6 month intervals) of Ubuntu.  You get to have early access with backports
<billybennett> scifi, imageshack is being weird today
<stingerx52> Pleasem how to install the Korama themes?
<billybennett> sponix, I've backed up like 60+ dvds
<profoX`> santa99: i don't know ? i don't know anyone with a sony :)
<trev__> ok thx
<billybennett> sponix, so I suppose
<sponix> billybennett:  ok, thanks for all your help man
<billybennett> np sponix
<sponix> that google picasa though wine doesn't do to bad either guys :)
<santa99> profoX`, they have some nice books at the moment
<sponix> I figured it would drag ass, but it does pretty well
<scifi> billybennett: here we are - http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/2237/k9copyxo0.png
<santa99> profoX`, the next time i will look for linux support and then i will buy the book ^^
<RJporra> Buffer I/O error on device dm-0 :Logical Block XXXXX ( a number that i dont remenber )
<RJporra> ata2 translated ata stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0X3/11104
<RJporra> occured on installation of ubuntu
<RJporra> help
<billybennett> scifi, scroll down thats audio
<billybennett> scifi, look for the video
<profoX`> santa99: me too :)
<ironfroggy> any known reason why us.archive.ubuntu.com is not responding? i can ping it, but i cant make any http connections.
<Toaste> aha, a clue
<scifi> billybennett: yes i clicked the video too
<croftyboy_31> can anyone help please , I am trying to print a pdf of a map , i want to be able to print as poster size A2 on A4 paper having no luck ?Deskjet 845c.
<billybennett> just highlight video and select preview
<billybennett> scifi, just highlight video and select preview
<billybennett> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<billybennett> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scifi> billybennett: still nothing plays :(
<billybennett> scifi, what kinda dvd is that?
<scifi> billybennett: Region-2 PAL
<Toaste> ironfroggy -- not sure why, but I can't get breezy updates at the moment
<ironfroggy> ill assume its not just me then
<ironfroggy> Toaste: can you browse to us.archive.ubuntu.com successfully?
<trev__> if i go into synaptic once i need to put in my password, then it dosen't require it,isn't that a security risk?
<scifi> billybennett: do i need a mpeg-2 codec installed or somit ?
<frogzoo> Toaste: us repos are down
<billybennett> scifi, no it would of required it for the install of k9
<ironfroggy> are they down for scheduled reasons for is something wrong?
<Toaste> it pings but won't load in browser
<frogzoo> trev__: it will time out eventually
<scifi> billybennett: i gotta go and fetch a meal, bbs
<billybennett> scifi, okay
<winman> seems like my firewall isn't allowing incoming ssh connections, is there a GUI tool through which I could access the firewall?
<Ropechoborra> How do i load a movie's subtitles ??
<Toaste> okay, so us repos are down; do we get a hint of when they'll be back?
<frogzoo> Toaste: just use a different repo
<Toaste> uk?
<LjL> ca. might be faster
<Toaste> heh -- true
<LjL> for someone living in america i mean
<soundray> winman: what kind of firewall?
<kanedaddy> ok
<dharma> hi
<winman> soundray, ubuntu firewall, ipchains, iptables, I am not sure :) ...
<dharma> I have a little problem, I can't uninstall in any way a app I accidently installed (clvm), could sb help?
<soundray> winman: a default ubuntu installation does not block incoming ssh. Are you sure the demon is running?
<billybennett> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<_Spire_> it seems to be
<winman> soundray, just occured to me ... let me check ...
<trev__> backports are down
<JungZandvliet> ey
<_Spire_> billybennett: for now, I'm just using uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<alex_> Anyone know where I can find xorg-server-fglrx 8.24.8 ?
<alex_> xorg-driver-fglrx, sorry
<billybennett> ahh thanks _Spire_
<witless> apt-get update is hanging on me:
<witless> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Sources
<witless> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<_Spire_> witless: I think some of the repositories are down
<AngryElf> why on earth doesn't Copy Paste work from application to application?
<witless> _Spire_: thanks
<AngryElf> if i copy something in firefox, close firefox, and try to paste it anywhere, it's gone
<witless> _Spire_: any indication when they might be back up?
<soundray> alex_: why do you need an old version?
<trev__> just noticed that dosen't happen in KDE
<_Spire_> witless: only thing I can think of is to check the forums (announcements) and/or the ubuntu website
<alex_> soundray, 8.26.18 doesn't work with R200 hardware
<witless> ok, thx
<alex_> Apparently copying libGL.so.1.2 from an older version will work, so I'd like to try it.
<Rikkimaru> Is there a wiki page for finding/installing sound drivers?
<JungZandvliet> i got now: ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386 & ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 so which version do i now need to just install the files on my pc to use linux.
<billybennett> anyone know how to install LAMP?
<alex_> I tried using the open source DRI drivers, but they don't work very well (ut2k3, nwn, etc don't render correctly)
<billybennett> Linux,Apache,MySQL,PHP
<frogzoo> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mwe> someone please ls -ld /etc/dhcp3 and tell me owner/group and permissions
<_clarity_> sorry the kismet people aren't replying to my question... Anyways, ./configure is bombing when I'm trying to install kismet. It says it cannot find libstdc++ but it does exist in /usr/lib... Any clue what the problem could be?
<AngryElf> anyone? is there a fix for copy and paste to make it work universally?
<frogzoo> paul@PoisonArrow:~$ ls -ld /etc/dhcp3/
<frogzoo> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 1024 2006-05-31 10:50 /etc/dhcp3/
<mwe> frogzoo: thanks
<frogzoo> mwe: cheers
<brz> hey guys i have a partition question can somebody help please
<gatekeeper> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MrLaminar> hi
<alex_> argh, damn it, ut2003 crashes with fglrx! I can't win
<MrLaminar> i have a question
<billybennett> Anyone know why I cant install libapache2-mod-php5?
<zazeem> odin please pm me or richard
<billybennett> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 gives me all sorts of errors
<MrLaminar> cd-recording used to work on my laptop two weeks ago. now it won't record 532 MB of data on a 800 MB disc because the data is "too large to fit on the medium"
<zetor> hi!
<MrLaminar> does anyone know what could be the cause?
<frogzoo> MrLaminar: you've run out of disk space me thinks
<witless> apt-get update:
<witless> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<witless>   Connection failed [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<frogzoo> MrLaminar: df -h /tmp
<brz> will i lose all the data on my drives if i install ubuntu to a partition i made on my first drive
<MrLaminar> available: 3.7G
<MrLaminar> frogzoo, it's not disc space...
<soundray> alex_: still here?
<billybennett> Can I run a LAMP server without running the Ubuntu Server Installation?
<gatekeeper> brz: the installer gives you the option where to put things, might need to do 'manual partition'
<sorush20> is there anyway that I could increas the voltage of my cpu fan so that it would cool the cpu more?
<frogzoo> billybennett: you mean from a desktop install? sure
<LimeKMag> have any of you been able to compile firefox on AMD64?
<brz> yeah i did it manually but it gives the warning that it will destroy all data
<Rikkimaru> Is there a wiki page for finding/installing sound drivers?
<billybennett> frogzoo, would it be easier if I just downloaded and made a server install cd
<Merkidemis> I am having some difficulty with my wifi.  I have a Broadcom 4318, which is built into my Compaq v2000 laptop.  I am running off ndiswrapper with the driver I found on the wiki.  The card seems to start up ok (light turns on, shows up in iwconfig) and I can also see the accesspoints around me in the NetworkManager applet.  However, I cannot seem to get it to connect to an accesspoint, even mine which I have set wide open.  Any 
<frogzoo> sorush20: your fan will be running 12v already, that's the psu's max
<LimeKMag> I think I'm hitting a GCC bug when building Gecko SDK
<AngryElf> Merkidemis, i think the driver only works at 11M so: iwconfig ethX rate 11M  <--i think, otherwise read the iwconfig man page
<frogzoo> billybennett: I believe the server install sets it up automatically, but setup from the desktop install is very straightforware
<Merkidemis> AngrtElf: one moment while I try that
<witless> is anyone able to successfully do an apt-get update ?
<Commander-Crowe> yes'
<billybennett> frogzoo, I'm following this tutorial for TorrentFlux but it says I need LAMP first  whats the best way to accomplish that
<gatekeeper> brz: did you do manual partition?
<Merkidemis> witless: yes, though not to us.archive
<Ogud> sudo apt-get udate
<Rikkimaru> Is there a wiki page for finding/installing sound drivers?
<exor|grey> anyone ever have any luck with a MSI WP54G2 in Ubuntu? its a rt2500 chipset, supposed to work out of the box
<billybennett> witless, I cant do us.archive
<enyc> witless: if you are having trouble with a particular mirror you should try another
<frogzoo> !lamp > billybennett
<witless> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<brz> gatekeeper: yeah i manually did it on the partition i created from my first hd
<exor|grey> i can't even get it to show up properly in lspci
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: take the us. out of your repos
<newaccount> witless: that's what i'm getting too.
<gnomefreak> billybennett: ^^^^
<enyc> witless: e.g. change the "us." to "uk." or somewhere elsoe
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: sorry
<Merkidemis> witless: or just drop the us.
<newaccount> witless: "apt-get update" is stalling on "99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.7)] " for me.
<billybennett> frogzoo, I've read that but when I try to install  libapache2-mod-php5 it says...unmet dependancys
<bahadirt> spamassassin channel seems sleeping. may I ask a question here instead?
<newaccount> Merkidemis: is this a new thing, or just a debugging technique?
<gnomefreak> witless: take us. out dont replace it and it should foward you to uk
<johnm1019> whats the best way to remove open-office whilst not killing ubuntu-desktop?
<Merkidemis> witless: do you need assistance editing the source list?
<melle> Hi, i just installed ubuntu for the first time its really great and almost complete :) but im not sure if my VGA is installed correctly.. i diddnt install a driver so far (i have a Ati Radeaon 9800)
<enyc> uh-oh!
<gnomefreak> johnm1019: ubuntu-desktop can be removed
<soundray> johnm1019: just remove ubuntu-desktop along with it. It's just a metapackage containing only dependencies.
<enyc> I have a button seemingly not-working on my clckykeyboard
* enyc panics
<billybennett> frogzoo, I'll get the server install its probably better cause this is an old machine
<Merkidemis> AngryElf: I ran the command and no dice.  Is there anything else I need to do for that to excute properly?
<johnm1019> soundray gnomefreak -- so if that gets removed i'll still have gnome and x working?
<newaccount> Merkidemis: that worked, thanks!
<gnomefreak> johnm1019: yes
<witless> Get:8 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Sources [1478B] 
<witless> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<exor|grey> any help on a MSI MP54G2?
<johnm1019> gnomefreak: awesome thank you
<witless> the uk one is hanging too it seems
<gnomefreak> JohnRobert: yw
<Merkidemis> newaccount: no problem, I had the same issue
<gnomefreak> witless: aftrer its doen run sudo apt-ge tupdate again
<newaccount> witless: remove the "uk." portion, don't replace it.
<gnomefreak> i screwe that one up bad
<gnomefreak> witless: when its done run sudo apt-get update again
<enyc> the us mirror at the argonne national laboratory appears to be down
<_Spire_> enyc: yup
<doughboy> Anybody running realbasic here? I am curious to find out if you are having some of the issues I have with it such as when test running your app under development here it takes a while for it to load.
<PsyBan-> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info'
<PsyBan-> how do i fake that file?
<mil000000> hi teher, anybody speak spanish?
<Tommy2k4> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mil000000> gracias
<frogzoo> PsyBan-: /etc/init.d/acpi-support start
<witless> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Sources
<witless> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<FurryNemesis> !seen ghost3
<ubotu> I last saw ghost3 (n=Michael@adsl-226-187-172.shv.bellsouth.net) 17h 27m 46s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<gatekeeper> brz: I would have expected it to only try to format the partitions you intend to use and leave the others alone, and tell you which ones it intends to format, may be you should try the Alt CD which has a text installer, and I think possible gives you more control
<PsyBan-> frogzoo, i dont have battery in my computer
<PsyBan-> i need to fake that i have
<Tommy2k4> i think ive discovered the source of the crashes i keep getting
<PsyBan-> for the one program
<Merkidemis> AngryElf: any other suggestions on getting that wifi working?
<soundray> Tommy2k4: hamsters?
<frogzoo> PsyBan-: /proc isn't a writable file system in the usual sense
<PsyBan-> well wtf
<PsyBan-> how do i then make this
<Tommy2k4> nope
<Tommy2k4> its media players i think
<brz> gatekeeper: thanks alot i will try that because i dont want to risk losing all of my data
<frogzoo> PsyBan-: what's the app?
<gatekeeper> brz: have you backed it up?
<PsyBan-> frogzoo, ADesklets with plugin: SystemMonitor
<brz> gatekeeper: i cant back it all up, hav to buy more dvds :)
<brz> i have a 80GB and 300GB
<Weems> anyone know what the pckage name for the tcl development libraries?
<gatekeeper> brz: well I would buy the CD's backup then try, better safe than sorry :-)
<thygrrr> Hi, I have a small 30 mb partition at /dev/hda1; that contains my Windows XP boot loaders and stuff. It's the only primary partition; all the others are logical partitions inside an extended one. Now, if I reinstall Windows XP on that system, it will most likely break whatever ubuntu added to it... what precautions do I need to take?
<frogzoo> PsyBan-: what are you like with a hex editor? or you could d/l the source repo & edit it
<PsyBan-> frogzoo, its at config file
<PsyBan-> its python
<brz> gatekeeper: i am buying a laptop sonn which hav windows mce so i may just install it there since theres nothing to lose
<PsyBan-> it would be easy to edit battery monitoring away
<PsyBan-> for someone who knows python
<ciplogic> Hi: I have one big problem: at launch of X server it said that it hasn't the font 'fixed'
<gatekeeper> brz: better plan :-)
<ciplogic> Does anyone know which package contains that font?
<gatekeeper> brz: I use a caddy system
<ciplogic> or how do I reconfigure the x server to knew that I have it?
<PsyBan-> frogzoo, ill give you pastebinlink
<frogzoo> PsyBan-: sorry, but no
<PsyBan-> what why
<Merkidemis> anyone have suggestion on how to get a wifi card to connect to an open access point when it can be seen?
<brz> gatekeeper: yeah i think that would be better too
<gatekeeper> brz: I have a windows hdd & linux hdd, and boot off which ever one I want, caddies are quite cheep
<PsyBan-> Does anyone know howto get ADesklet plugin SystemMonitor to work with Ubuntu?
<Warbo> thygrrr: Windows will overwrite GRUB, which can be added back with a LiveCD. As far as I know Windows cannot use extended partitions, so you may need to juggle your partitions around to make enough room for a logical partition for it
<gatekeeper> brz: saves woundering what might happen :-)
<mil000000> hi there, i have a usb wi-fi adapter but it seems is not listed in the soported hardware of ubuntu, any hep?
<Merkidemis> mil: you may be able to use ndiswapper to allow you to use a Windows driver
<Merkidemis> mil: check this list to see if its on there: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<mil000000> that cool, thanks il try
<brz> gatekeeper: ur setup is good i have had this thing running on winxp for two years and im moving to ubuntu now
<soundray> Warbo: afaik, Windows can use extended partitions, it just needs a primary one for the system.
<sebest_> how can i install a 64bits kernel on a 32bits install?
<mil000000> thank u very much
<Merkidemis> mil: no problem, hope it works for you
<thygrrr> Warbo: Thanks, where's that option on the live cd? I haven't seen it when I first installed ubuntu. Windows works fine with the extended partitions, just FYI :-)
<soundray> sebest_: good question. I've looked into this, and what I found so far is that it should be possible.
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thygrrr> Thank you very much.
<gatekeeper> brz: hope you like linux, ubuntu is a good distro, I have put some usefull links together on a web page you might find usefull http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<sebest_> soundray, how could i do this?
<ciplogic> hello, someone may help me with fixed font problem at start of X11 server?
<sebest_> it's not listed with apt-cache search
<Tommy2k4> i think the crash i keep getting where monitor says "frequency out of range 31khz/0hz" is something to do with media players / xine / alsa / whatever
<ciplogic> I don't enjoy to talk with irssi :)
<thygrrr> Is there an identd running in a default install of ubuntu?
<soundray> sebest_: I don't know -- I've been planning to just compile a kernel for k8 and try to work with that. But I haven't got that far yet.
<Skaag> hello guys, is it a known issue that Flash crashes firefox on ubuntu?
<profoX`> Skaag: yes..
<soundray> sebest_: it would be purely for entertainment anyway -- there's no significant benefit to running a 64bit kernel in a 32bit system.
<profoX`> Skaag: atleast, i have the same problem alot of times
<profoX`> Skaag: but archlinux firefox + flash works fine
<soundray> sebest_: at least for the type of system I'm running.
<idefix_> what is the linux-equivalent of exe-files?
<profoX`> Skaag: and ubuntu epiphany + flash works too
<Warbo> idefix_: "ELF"
<idefix_> how can you transform windows exe-files to linux elf-files?
<sebest_> soundray, i need it to create 64 bit virtual machine on vmware
<profoX`> idefix_: there is none, but exe are executable files, so i would say binaries, most times they have .bin as extension
<sebest_> for testing purpose
<Warbo> idefix_: If you have the source code........... Anyway, you can run exes in WINE
<Warbo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ciplogic> thank you for help guys :)
<soundray> Skaag: only if you run experimental flash plugins like swfplayer
<ciplogic> I get the info from #gentoo channel
<Skaag> does epiphany render with Gecko?
<ciplogic> :(
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: possibly you just need to set you xorg.conf up properly
<Warbo> Skaag: Yes
<frogzoo> !fixres > Tommy2k4
<Merkidemis> idefix: do you want to run Windows apps under Linix? For that you'll need Wine
<Tommy2k4> its fine
<Skaag> soundray: I don't know which flash plugin i'm using...
<Tommy2k4> many people have looked at it and agreed
<Skaag> which one should I be using?
<soundray> Skaag: check by entering about:plugins as the URL
<Warbo> Skaag: Flash plugin for Mozilla works in Epiphany for me
<profoX`> soundray: i am using r67 and it's unstable.. but its the default, and it works fine in epiphany
<soundray> sebest_: how about installing amd64 in a separate partition?
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit can tell me if theres java for firefox and flash
<Skaag> So i'll use epiphany instead of firefox
<Skaag> no sweat
<profoX`> r63 *
<Foobal> flodine: java is, flash no
<Skaag> File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63
<Skaag> that's what i'm using
<brz> gatekeeper: thanks i will check ur site out and iv been running ubuntu from vmware and i really like it
<Skaag> soundray: does that look ok?
<soundray> profoX`, Skaag hmm, I haven't had any trouble with that.
<profoX`> soundray: alot of people have, what language is your firefox Skaag , soundray ?
<Skaag> language? English
<profoX`> and what other plugins do you have Skaag ? soundray ?
<soundray> profoX`: British English
<Skaag> mplayer, google vlc, quicktime
<profoX`> Skaag: i don't know.. the problem must be somewhere.. some people don't have the problem and some people do
<soundray> Gotta leave you to it, Skaag, profoX` ;)
<Skaag> real player, windows media plugin
<profoX`> Skaag: windows media plugin?
<Skaag> profoX`: if epiphany works fine i'll just use that
<Skaag> profoX`: yah it's something automatix installed so I can watch videos in the browser
<profoX`> Skaag: mplayer does that too, windows media plugin sounds like wine
<Skaag> hm... interesting
<Merkidemis> anyone good with wifi? I  can see access points, but can't connect
<`DaGuy> Merkidemis,, I am not good but have just been thru the struggle - will help if I can
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Warbo> I'm going to reboot and see if I can get WiFi going
<idefix_> how big is wine?
<Sally80> hello
<stefg> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<`DaGuy> Merkidemis - those links r good - may or may not help
<fuoco> how do i get mplayer ?
<_yaya_> hello
<_yaya_> anyone from denmark?
<`DaGuy> Merkidemis - what is ur wireless adapter
<Lynoure> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<zazeem> i need help, i dont have permissions to anything on my new ubuntu install how do i get them
<Sally80> how do i install democracy player on ubuntu anyone?
<zazeem> i need help, i dont have permissions to anything on my new ubuntu install how do i get them
<Merkidemis> the sudo command
<zazeem> i cant play games at all either
<zazeem> it cant write stuff to game files
<Lynoure> Sally80: what do you mean with democracy player?
<idefix_> what are the chances universe software is crap?
<idefix_> -ish..
<FurryNemesis> low
<Sally80> It is supposed to be the best
<Lynoure> Sally80: had to google for that. http://www.macewan.org/category/ubuntu-linux/ might help you
<idefix_> main and restricted are the best
<idefix_> multiverse isn't free so should be good too
<Tmob> anyone know hwo to temporarily shutoff cpu frequency throlling for laptops
<Tmob> ?
<Sally80> Thank you!!!!
<idefix_> Tmob, what the hell is cpu frequency throlling?!
<PsyBan-> Is there anyone using Adesklets??
<Tmob> idefix_, cpufreq..
<fuoco> how do i get mplayer ?
<idefix_> fuoco t's in the repos
<gnomefreak> fuoco: enalbe multiverse repo and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<fuoco> i did that
<fuoco> i can't find
<idefix_> gnomefreak should you sudo apt-get update every once in a while anyway?
<gnomefreak> idefix_: i do but i leave pc on for weeks
<gnomefreak> idefix_: cron should run apt-get update once a day
<Sally80> is there not a line i can type in the box?
<FurryNemesis> how can I reset my sources list? I messed up and keep getting a duplicate entries error.
<Sally80> like with other things
<gnomefreak> idefix_: changing sources.list you need to run it
<idefix_> gnomefreak who is cron?
<gnomefreak> cronis (something that does things automaticly)
<Lynoure> Sally80: that site has pretty detailed instructions- No, one line will not be enough to get that player
<Sally80> ok
<Lynoure> ..especially not on Dapper.
<AltF4> yello
<gnomefreak> idefix_: man cron   (it runs what you tell it to at the time you tell it to
<AltF4> Qestion: How do I read an NTFS drie in Ubuntu
<idefix_> gnomefreak once a day is necessary?
<AltF4> Qestion: How do I read an NTFS drie in Ubuntu
<stefg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<gnomefreak> idefix_: its always a good idea incase there are updates
<gnomefreak> idefix_: that is set by the devel team
<FurryNemesis> AltF4,  doesn't it do it automatically?
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<AltF4> nope
* gnomefreak runs update 20-30 time a day ;)
<AltF4> I need my SAM file
<Lynoure> Sally80: Alternatively you can follow instructions at http://www.getdemocracy.com/downloads/ , I don't know which is more up to date or easier
<AltF4> can I do that i ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> AltF4, sorry, can't help
<AltF4> y
<AltF4> why
* stefg consideres gnomefreak a bandwidth waster on the cost of the sabdfl
<brotakul> hi. when i quit a game[640x480]  the desktop resolution changes automaticaly to 1600x1200 even if my default res. is 1024x768. how can i fix this? thanks.
<frogzoo> idefix_: just enable automatic updates through synaptic & that takes care of it
<AltF4> stefg: how did you do that
<PsyBan-> Is there anyone using Adesklets??
<gnomefreak> lol stefg thats what i get for running testing
<stefg> AltF4: waht do you mean
* gnomefreak pays my 30 usd a month for it im gonna use it ;)
<AltF4> That thing with the * in front and a message
<idefix_> frogzoo synaptic edits the cron deamon?
<gnomefreak> AltF4: type /me <message
<gnomefreak> >
* AltF4 Test
<stefg>  ! is triggering the bot for a factoid
<Bergcube> AltF4~  Simply START a line with "/me"
<AltF4> cool
<AngryElf> Merkidemis, you could try the linux driver instead of the ndiswrapper route
<PsyBan-> Is there anyone using Adesklets??
<AngryElf> I got it working with that a while ago
<stefg> !ubotu
* AltF4 col
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<sharms> Oddly enough you can browse my brain at /dev/null
<Merkidemis> damnit, why does wifi have to be so hard
<thygrrr> Awesomeness, ubunto recognizes my Clie palm os device out of the box.
<sharms> Merkidemis: it is easy
<sharms> !tell Merkidemis  about wireless
<daturan_> is "us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)" down? I'm not able to apt-get update
* stefg has a symlink to /dev/urandom instaed of a brain
<gnomefreak> daturan_: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-219-131-254.asm.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> daturan_: remove "us." from all your repos
<daturan_> thanks
<Merkidemis> sharms: It should be.  I am trying to follow the instructions on that site, doing the fwcutter firmware thing, and all the files I download get a "I can't find the MD5sum" error
<gnomefreak> sebest_: what did i miss?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<knewb> if i uninstall a gnome package then ubuntu-desktop will also uninstall.. i know that won't crash my system, but will gnome loose any functionality?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: what i miss?
<tinka> ex-chat
<xange> how can I test to see if my opengl is configured correctly?
<brotakul> hi. when i quit a game[640x480]  the desktop resolution changes automaticaly to 1600x1200 even if my default res. is 1024x768. how can i fix this? thanks.
<thygrrr> is there a way to change gaim's automatic spell checking; if possible based on servers/im contacts? I'm bilingual.
<stefg> xange: glxinfo | grep direct
<xange> ty stefg
<Luctr> hi
<frogzoo> idefix_: synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> internet updates
<stefg> to see if it's real hardware 3D: glxgears -printfps
<Luctr> anyone installed eciadsl drivers in ubuntu?
<xange> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". :-/
<NeoNmaN> i need help for Wine plz help me
<idefix_> frogzoo, are you psychic? how did you know I wanted to ask that question?
<linux_user400354> thygrrr, ask the developer of gaim. i have him on my aim list.
<stefg> xange: /green/ or /red/ graphics adapter?
<billfur> why might us.archive.ubuntu.com not be working for me?
<gatekeeper> !wine > NeoNmaN:
<billfur> (I can ping to it)
<xange> stefg: huh?
<benkong2> I changed my graphics card from the vga to the dvi connection. Now my ubuntu splash is all messed up. After booting the xorg is ok and works fine
<LimeKMag> billfur: I can't use it either
<NeoNmaN> gatekeeper, okay i need help to my wine
<xange> stefg: nvidia...if thats what you mean by green
<stefg> green= go = nvidia, red=stop= ati :-)
<benkong2> just startup and shutdown screens are really fuzzy. What can I do?
<gatekeeper> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<NeoNmaN> i can't get my sound card to work and my ipx network, i try to play Starcraft
<idefix_> frogzoo Ubuntu 5.10 Updates (Binary) is checked... Ubuntu 5.10 Updates (Source) is not... is this ok?
<gatekeeper> NeoNmaN: have a read ^^^
<xange> stefg: green :)
<Luctr> I need help with eciadsl
<sharms> benkong2: I would add vga=792 in my /boot/grub/menu.list as an automatic option to the end of the boot kernels
<NeoNmaN> gatekeeper, ??
<Soclix> Salut a tous
<sharms> benkong2: to do this properly read the comments in that file carefull.y
<benkong2> sharms, ok checking
<Soclix> Je suis nouvel utilisateur de linux, et d'ubuntu plus particulierement
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Soclix> Oops, sorry
<Soclix> i was thinking i was on the french channel
<Soclix> thanks ^
<Subhuman> NeoNmaN, before you can run wine you need to run "winecfg" first, push Alt + F2 and type "winecfg"
<gatekeeper> NeoNmaN: did you not see the ubotu responce to wine?
<stefg> xange: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable .... /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<linux_user400354> amarok in the ubuntu repositories is old. its version 1.3 and it wont play mp3s. i need version 1.4 to play mp3s. does anyone know where to get it for ubuntu?
<idefix_> frogzoo Ubuntu 5.10 Security Updates (Binary) is checked... Ubuntu 5.10 Security Updates (Source) is not and neither is the universe version of it ... is this ok?
<idefix_> frogzoo, I don't see internet updates
<billfur> linux_user400354, 6.06 amarok works just fine with mp3s.
<NeoNmaN> when i click audio ist crash my winecfg
* stefg is going to prepare a hotkey for that line....
<billfur> linux_user400354, you just have to install some xine plugins iirc
<Warbo> Anyone know why my system might hang at @waiting for root filesystem@ when my WiFi card is plugged in?
<Warbo> (sorry, I'm in the LiveCD and it is set to US keyboard :) )
<linux_user400354> billfur, i want the newest version. it has more features and bug fixes. i can also listen to mp3s without the xine plugins using it.
<gatekeeper> NeoNmaN: I am not a wine expert probable need help off one of the others, sorry
<Bergcube> stefg~  Couldn't you (or somebody) teach it to Ubotu?
<benkong2> sharms, here's what's there now "/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda3 ro vga=0x348 quiet splash"
<benkong2> I do see where I can add the option
<gnomefreak> Warbo: what kernel?
<NeoNmaN> gatekeeper, ist okay :/
<idefix_> frogzoo, please help me
<stefg> There's already a factoid for nvidia... a stupid one
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Assassin5> what is the default root password after installing dapper?
<Warbo> gnomefreak: 2.6.15-23-k7. Funny thing is, it worked fine the first time, but ever since it will not boot
<linux_user400354> has anyone ran windows xp in vmplayer on ubuntu
<sharms> benkong2: I have a line that reads: # defoptions=quiet splash vga=791
<benkong2> my question is 0x348 and vga=792 the same?
<Warbo> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eggzeck> Warbo, No password
<eggzeck> oops
<LimeKMag> have any of you done an apt-get dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<sharms> benkong2: then do a dpkg-reconfigure grub and it should add it automatically
<eggzeck> Assassin5, No password
<benkong2> my resolution is 1920x1200
<linux_user400354> has anyone ran windows vista beta in vmplayer on ubuntu?
<benkong2> ok
<eggzeck> Assassin5, run: sudo passwd
<NeoNmaN> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<NeoNmaN> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> Warbo: not sure off hand but i know there were a few bugs reported against that kernel for a few things
<NeoNmaN> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Bergcube> Assassin5~  No root.  You use sudo from your own account.  Se ubotu's message on sudo.
<linux_user400354> !csh
<Assassin5> eggzeck, thanks. thats what I wanted.
<ubotu> I know nothing about csh - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eggzeck> Assassin5, That will set the root password if you really need to use the root account
<Luctr> !eciadsl
<ubotu> I know nothing about eciadsl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> dont play witht he bot
<Assassin5> pointless typing sudo all the time if i've got lots of work to do on root
<Warbo> gnomefreak: The card is detected in this Dapper CD (it's quite impressive, I've never booted it before) but it takes me a while to reconfigure new kernels (I need to make a new boot CD) so the current kernel is preferred
<stefg> Luctr: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> Assassin5: sudo -i
<idefix_> frogzoo? ru afk?
<Luctr> stefg
<Luctr> I'm trying to install eciadsl driver
<Luctr> to use usb modem
<gnomefreak> Warbo: sticking on searching for root file system should not be nic card/wifi card issue
<linux_user400354> i can create a zip archive in ubuntu. ive tried many times. ive tried the command line zip program, file roller, and xarchiver. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18585
<stefg> !info eciadsl
<ubotu> eciadsl: userspace driver for the Globespan-based USB ADSL modems. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.11-3 (dapper), package size 148 kB, installed size 352 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 powerpc ppc64 sparc)
<gnomefreak> Warbo: example 2.6.17-3/-4/-5 stuck there due to grub entry being hda where the kernel was looking for sda
<stefg> Luctr: you knoww how to enable 'universe'-repos?
<Warbo> gnomefreak: I boot from a CD since my computer doesn't boot USB. I added a 15 second wait for the USB device to be initialised, but it just hangs there (if the USB device isn't plugged in it drops to a kernel panic, no root filesystem, but it just freezes on waiting)
<Luctr> no stefg
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> gnomefreak: Hang on, I will mount my filesystem and check syslog
<gnomefreak> Warbo: im not sure about that
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> stefg: stop
<linux_user400354>  i can create a zip archive in ubuntu. ive tried many times. ive tried the command line zip program, file roller, and xarchiver. i get some error messages. does anyone know how to fix this? http://pastebin.ca/95813
* stefg doesn't pay attention to 30+ apt-get updaters... :-)
<Assassin5> okay.... where's best to get xvid and divx codecs from?
<gnomefreak> stefg: last warning please dont play with the bot thank you
<Seveas> !codecs > Assassin5
<javier> hola
<Bergcube> I have a Logitech optical mouse. The two main buttons and the scroll wheel works, so it took me a while to realise that the button "under the wheel" and the tiny extra button does nothing.  What would be the smart way to make this better?
<javier> alguna chica con msn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> gnomefreak: Erm, I was having bootup problems earlier with this WiFi card, but I think this is unrelated. I just tried to mount my HD and realised my USB stick is plugged in, making the drive sdb not sda :) I'll try again
<Rieux> QUESTION: Is the all the chatrooms (channels) in all the freenode servers the same?
<Seveas> Rieux, yes
<GlassCasket> Um, how come you can't make your partition types reiserfs in the installer?
<gnomefreak> GlassCasket: iirc you need to use the OEM or server install for that
<Rieux> Seveas: thanks
<GlassCasket> gnomefreak: What is considered the OEM version>
<MenZa> Seveas: ...you actually understood that?
<gnomefreak> GlassCasket: i think its on the alternative cd
<gnomefreak> MenZa: was it that hard
<Assassin5> Seveas, thanks
<gnomefreak> MenZa: chica = wonman
<MenZa> I understood it something like... are all the channels the same thing?
<GlassCasket> gnomefreak: Well, I have Knoppix so I'll make my partitions through that.
<MenZa> gnomefreak: o_O?
<avalean> Ok ubuntu isnt loading, the power went out and when it came back the xwindow gives me a mouse i can move but nothing more
<brotakul> hi. when i quit a game[640x480]  the desktop resolution changes automaticaly to 1600x1200 even if my default res. is 1024x768. how can i fix this? thanks.
<avalean> anything that i can try to do?
<benkong2> ok dpkg-reconfigure grub did not fix my screen problem Is there a method I can use to see what my "vga=" line should be?
<fuoco> gnomefreak: in the preferences where i set repos, everything is selected - and still no mplayer
<oneeyedelf1> just outta curiosity how do I change the screen resolution in gdm?
<stefg> brotakul: is the game run with wine or cedega, or is it a linux-native game?
<gnomefreak> fuoco: close it adn type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brotakul> stefg: with wine
<gnomefreak> fuoco: let me know when the file is open
<brotakul> stefg: cs 1.6 if it matters
<Assassin5> anyone know a source for libxine-extracodecs
<nn> did a new release come out today or something?
<GlassCasket> gnomefreak: How come you can't format with reiserfs in the isntaller though?
<stefg> brotakul: that's a wine bug... the only solution i've found is to disable the higher resolutions in xorg.conf.
<gnomefreak> GlassCasket: never asked
<gatekeeper> Assassin5: multiverse
<gnomefreak> GlassCasket: but if i had to guess the installer you are using is for people new to linux
<brotakul> stefg: and it won't mess up XGL. i have it installed
<gatekeeper> Assassin5: using firefox?
<lophyte> anyone here know anything about remastering the Ubuntu install CD?
<Assassin5> gatekeeper, nah, just to pay back xvids and divx
<stefg> brotakul: don't know. I've got enough trouble, no need to ask for more by xgl
<Assassin5> I'll do firefox later
<Soclix> has somebody an gmail invitation for me ?
<brotakul> stefg: 10x.
<gatekeeper> Assassin5: it has a repos search engine in it
<Rei_Enna> how do i undo sudo -i?
<Subhuman> Soclix, theres a website where you can request one, i can fidn the link if you want
<avalean> Ok ubuntu isnt loading, the power went out and when it came back the xwindow gives me a mouse i can move but nothing more, anything i can do?
<Subhuman> Rei_Enna, type "exit"
<Rei_Enna> thx
<Tommy2k4> i think the crash i keep getting where monitor says "frequency out of range 31khz/0hz" is something to do with media players / xine / alsa / whatever
<GlassCasket> Soclix: PM me your email
<gatekeeper> Assassin5: apt:/ you can also use in anything that accepts a url
<PsyBan-> HEY why does xcompmgr make my system go slow?
<alex_> these ATI drivers are severely pissing me off
<PsyBan-> and makes it look broken
<stefg> avalean: can you boot in recovery mode?
<PsyBan-> alex_,  I AGREE
<alex_> I'm gonna eBay this laptop and get one with a geforcego
<avalean> do i boot with the disk then stef?
<PsyBan-> alex_,  very good idea
<brotakul> stefg: i don't have any resolutinos higher than 1024 in xorg.conf
<PsyBan-> ic you can really do it
<alex_> being unable to play ut2k3 just won't cut it
<PsyBan-> DO IT
<fuoco> gnomefreak: it's up
<gatekeeper> alex_: common complaint by all accounts
<Bergcube> Let me ask in another way:  Is there any way to reconfigure the mouse in X and /or Gnome?
<Aaronn> need help :\
<Kibou> becaue the composite extension is buggy and always will be a POS
<nn> alex_: or you could donate it to me ;)
<alex_> it's a shame though because this is a nice laptop otherwise
<gnomefreak> fuoco: look for the lines that end in universe and add a space than type multverse
<gnomefreak> oops
<stefg> avalean: by pressing esc during boot you'll get to a boot menu, where you can select a recovery mode
<Aaronn> how do i config dns servers in FF?
<lophyte> anyone know if there's a way to make the Ubuntu installer use 2 CDs instead of one?
<gnomefreak> fuoco: multiverse
<avalean> stefg thanks
<Assassin5> gatekeeper, nice one dude. thanks
<gatekeeper> Assassin5: yw :-)
<alex_> It'd be cool if X.org started using DBUS for configuration
<nn> alex_: i no longer have a laptop to do development on :P
<fuoco> gnomefreak: it's there already: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multiverse
<gnomefreak> fuoco: than click save and close it than run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install mplayer
<fuoco> gnomefreak: why do i need to do it manually ?
<gnomefreak> fuoco: is ther a # infront of it?
<stefg> avalean: but by itself it does nothing... you just get a console where you can give commands to check the filesystem or fix broken files
<fuoco> gnomefreak: no
<nn> what's multiverse?
<gnomefreak> fuoco: paste that file to pastebin please
<Aaronn> how do i config dns servers in FF? i can do "ping domain" but i can't connect a server by his domain in FF
<gnomefreak> !multiverse > nn
<fuoco> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6cercn75.html
<Subhuman> Aaronn, try this > !ipv6
<alex_> nn, I actually don't even use my desktop anymore
<Subhuman> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<nn> !easysource
<Subhuman> Aaronn, follow that ^ , that resolved the issue for me
<Aaronn> but i cant connect any server
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<alex_> nn, it's a glorified fileserver with a useless monitor =P
<nn> alex_: hah
<GUARDiAN|nb> is it possible to see the source where a package was installed from?
<Subhuman> Aaronn, write it down and try it on another pc.
<godtvisken> Is anyone else havingi problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.7)?
<Aaronn> ok, thanks.. :)
<Subhuman> Aaronn, that fixed it for me and a few others.
<godtvisken> It keeps timing out for me when I try to apt-get update
<gnomefreak> fuoco: put a # infront of the very first line the one that says cdrom
<gnomefreak> godtvisken: us archives are done
<gnomefreak> down
<gnomefreak> godtvisken: take the "us." out of the repos
<neighborlee> is it my end or are the debian servers ( whichever ones got attacked: im having times outs with synaptic ) stilll struggling to get back to normal ??
<Merkidemis> gah, finally, it works
<alex_> neighborlee debian and ubuntu aren't the same project (ask in #Debian hahaha)
<protestingrab> Hello everyone, I had a question about my sound card.  When I first installed Ubuntu it worked fine but today i did a bunch of updates after not using my computer for about a month and now the sound doesnt work.  I checked the list and my hardware soundcard (sis) is supported
<ProN00b> what do i use to download a torrent ? (please don't even mention anything based on the python client (or anything just beeing an interface of some console client), or anything written in java)
<fuoco> gnomefreak: and ?
<godtvisken> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> fuoco: after that save close and update
<gnomefreak> godtvisken: yw
<GUARDiAN|nb> ProN00b: transmission
<Subhuman> ProN00b, utorrent in WINE or BitTornado.
<protestingrab> I was wondering if anyone else was having the same problem or if anyone knew how to fix it
<fuoco> gnomefreak: ah now it's there- how come ?
<gnomefreak> fuoco: it was look for mplayer fronm the cd
<neighborlee> alex, well I didnt think so but...im def. experiencing horrible time outs with synaptic/add-remove
<ProN00b> Subhuman, wining sucks, as does BitTornado
<skavenge> neighborlee: the u.s. repos are down'
<Subhuman> ProN00b, have you actually TRIED utorrent in wine? if you did you would know it works flawlessly.
<godtvisken> gnomefreak: any idea when they'll be back?
<gnomefreak> godtvisken: no
<ProN00b> Subhuman, it might, it still doesn't feel right
<gnomefreak> godtvisken: i dont use "us." any longer since they went down often
<Subhuman> ProN00b, it integrates into the system perfectly
<GUARDiAN|nb> ProN00b: transmission.m0k.org
<ProN00b> Subhuman, if it was open source i would happyly compile it with winelib
<Subhuman> appears in context menus, looks sane etc.
<godtvisken> gnomefreak: ok
<dagrump_> i dont recall to whom i should thank but editing the source list got me going again, thanks again
<ProN00b> GUARDiAN|nb, that isn't in apt, is it ?
<neighborlee> skavenge, ahhhh ok I figured...is there any timeframe that you've heard by chance ? ;)
<alex_> man star trek owns
<fuoco> anyone uses xchat-gnome ?
<skavenge> neighborlee: nope, just take the 'us.' out of them in sources.list and it should continue on
<kozlojak> xchat-gnome crashes for me
<neighborlee> alex, YES I;m  a huge fan as well ;))heh
<GUARDiAN|nb> ProN00b: no, but it wasn't hard to compile
<neighborlee> alex_, yes Im a big fan as well.
<element`ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<santa99> he guys i have a problem with my shutdown. My shutdown starts but i goes only to Will now halt. There it hangs and i have to power off my computer through the Power off button
<element`ubuntu> I keep getting that error...an ideas how to fix it?
<santa99> any ideas
<neighborlee> skavenge, ah ok thx
<stefg> protestingrab: Now and then people were experiencing problems with the updated kernels, one of them being that the sound was 'muted'. Did you check that already?
<protestingrab> well
<ProN00b> GUARDiAN|nb, i suspect that uses the python client as its backend
<protestingrab> I clicked on the sound icon
<protestingrab> and put everything to max on volume control
<protestingrab> there is a hissing sound comming from my speakers but no sound works
<protestingrab> and the master volume is @ 100%
<stefg> protestingrab: can you paste the outputs of 'lsmod' and 'dmesg' to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Knag> hi
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: you have not got universe repos enabled
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, ah ok, I'll enable them. thanks
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: do you use Firefox?
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, yes....
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: there is a repos search engine in it apt;/ also works on anything that accepts a url
<binary1> trying to install dsniff and i get "error: Berkeley DB with 1.85 compatibility not found", can someone help
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, ah cool, thanks.
<arcade> Trying to install Dapper.  Ran into a problem.  I previously installed Breezy, but a 64bit version, so I need to reinstall from scratch to 'upgrade' to Dapper 32bit.  The problem is that although the installer _sees_ my LVM partition, it doesn't let me select'em for filesystems.
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: yw :-)
<PaoloC> does anybody know why if try to update my system I get the following?
<PaoloC> paolo@Italia:~/linux-2.6$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PaoloC> Reading package lists... Done
<PaoloC> Building dependency tree... Done
<PaoloC> Calculating upgrade...Done
<PaoloC> The following packages have been kept back:
<PaoloC>   gnome-cups-manager python-netcdf
<PaoloC> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<arcade> According to the GUI: "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem!  [..]  Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?
<Subhuman> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<frogzoo> protestingrab: turn the vol down, cos you'll blow your ears when it works - then sound -> volume control & disable the mutes, turn up PCM
<frogzoo> PaoloC: pastebin dude
<PaoloC> sorry, pastebin is not wotking at the moment.
<gatekeeper> arcade: tried deleting then recreating the partition?
<arcade> frogzoo: Pastebin doesn't accept submissions atm
<binary1> trying to install dsniff and i get "error: Berkeley DB with 1.85 compatibility not found", can someone help
<arcade> gatekeeper: Uhm .. and losing the data? :D
<arcade> gatekeeper: Kind of "not an option" ;)
<neighborlee> skavenge, taking out the us. isn't helping at :)
<neighborlee> a tal
<stefg> pastes could go to #flood in the meantime
<neighborlee> at all
<fuoco> anyone here ever did capturing video from a camcorder via firewire ?
<gatekeeper> arcade: you didn't mention that bit :-)
<arcade> gatekeeper: Thought it quite obvious ;)
<arcade> gatekeeper: Just wondering if there is a kernel module I need to insmod ;)
<neighborlee> skavenge, illl just wait a bit later and likely it will be back up ...
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, so...just apt;/search+item+here?
<PaoloC> anyway, any suggestion? :-)
<arcade> gatekeeper: Or is the filesystem incompatible due to some 64bit magic on it? :)
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: apt;/ press return, web page loads off you go
<arcade> gatekeeper: .. in which case I won't be able to reinstall today :-/
<gatekeeper> arcade: my guess is yes
<arcade> ugh.
<arcade> :)
<jiSh> is there a way to make applications maximize over a gnome panel??
<gatekeeper> arcade: can you backup your data, install then restore?
<protestingrab> stefg: i pasted the ouputs on that site
<arcade> gatekeeper: backing up 390gigs take a LOOOT of time ;)
<FurryNemesis> ehm
<FurryNemesis> damn
<FurryNemesis> who's upgraded to the new kernel?
<stefg> k
<gatekeeper> arcade: this is breezy 64bit?
<FurryNemesis> it broke all my media keys - anyone else have the same prob with Ubuntu 32bit?
<arcade> gatekeeper: Yeps, breezy 64bit, and I want to "upgrade" to Dapper 32bit
<nn> FurryNemesis: .15?
<arcade> gatekeeper: As I'm tired of not having the mplayer codecs I want :)
<FurryNemesis_> the one today
<FurryNemesis_> so yes
<nn> FurryNemesis: uname -a?
<gatekeeper> arcade: can't you install 32bit version of mplayer + codecs?
<protestingrab> stefg: what do you want me to do now?
<boricua> i just upgrade to php5  i did apache restart but phpinfo still shows php 4?
<jiSh> is there a way to make applications maximize over a gnome panel??
<gatekeeper> arcade: similar trick to get flash working if Firefox!
<protestingrab> frogzoo: i am confused by your instructions, sorry I am new to linux
<protestingrab> i double clicked the sound icon in the top right
<stefg> protestingrab: that's only dmesg.. so you have i810 audio.. i
<arcade> gatekeeper: 32bit version not available in repository, compiling it doesn't work as /usr/lib32/libc.so doesn't exist.
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i get flash to work like it does in firefox, in swiftfox?
<protestingrab> and made sure nothing was muted
<stefg> protestingrab: lsmod, too, please
<protestingrab> all right
<arcade> gatekeeper: apt-get install mplayer-386 didn't work like a charm, to put it that way :)
<arcade> gatekeeper: But maybe, if you walk me through it (just let me reboot the box and get back ;)
<Warbo> roostishaw: Try getting the installer from Adobe, since that asks where you want to install it (and give it SwiftFox's plugin folder)
<PaoloC> I cannot update the sysytem, I'm gonna post the apt-get output in #flood in a second
<roostishaw> Warbo, will do. thanks
<nn> PaoloC: us mirrors are temporarily down
<nn> the interweb is broken
<scifi> billybennett: u still here m8 ?
<protestingrab> stefg: all right i posted lsmod also
<billybennett> scifi, hey
<FunnyLookinHat> us.archive.ubuntu.com  ---- down?
<nn> FurryNemesis: Yes.
<scifi> billybennett: any more suggestions to get this to preview? shud i try playing the dvd in other software first ?
<billybennett> ik
<Rei_Enna> anyone know how i might go about installing gv?
<PaoloC> nn: that's not the problems, it's a few weeks I'm getting that message
<Rei_Enna> it doesn't seem to be in the repositories
<protestingrab> stefg: never mind i figured it out
<stefg> protestingrab: that looks good... your hardware is up... type alsamixer in a terminal and check carefully for turned down volume or muted channels
<nn> PaoloC: oh. then you're doomed :\
<protestingrab> stefg: yeah i just selected everything and one thing was muted, thanx for your help you and frogzoo
<nn> PaoloC: pastein is your buddy :)
<stefg> protestingrab: something was muted,
<nn> !pastebin > PaoloC
<billybennett> scifi, I havent a clue why its not working now.. the part where it has a negative number is odd to me
<arcade> gatekeeper: back. :)  How do I install mplayer-32bit on amd64? :)
<scifi> hmm i see
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, it sends me here.. http://www.aptwebsite.com/
<Rieux> hey I cant talk!!!
<PaoloC> pastebing is not accepting any post at the moment
<Rieux> I can cool
<roostishaw> Warbo, it wont let me choose. i have to pick between firefox and opera... :(
<digital> where can I find ext2online?
<PaoloC> I don't understand this part:  The following packages have been kept back:
<PaoloC> <PaoloC>   gnome-cups-manager python-netcdf
<Wibble-> hey - I having a problem with keyboard layouts.  I've got a standard 105 GB layout, but it doesn't appear to be an option.  It only has this international layout which seems to wait for a further key stroke after I press " for example, so " then a gives ... how can I stop this and just use the keyboard "normally"?
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, I Still cant figure out how to get universal for my repo tho..
<Warbo> I booted up with my RaLink card in, but it didn't log in (made a login noise, but stuck with just a cursor). I could log in to consoles and top told me that iwlist (I think) was taking up about 99%, but sudo didn't work for me to kill it. I managed to boot up by moving iw* out of /sbin temporarily. I want to know how to prevent this in the future
<Subhuman> Wibble-, is this during install?
<Subhuman> Wibble-, the gb layout is simply called "gb" and works 100% here.
<Wibble-> Subhuman: During install I selected the GB layout that worked - after install it had defaulted back to US
<arcade> gatekeeper: forget it, found a niiiice howto :)
<Warbo> roostishaw: Well admittedly I haven't used the installer for a while. Last time I did it asked for mozilla's location
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: hang on...
<Subhuman> Wibble-, goto system/prefs/keyboard
<roostishaw> Warbo... hmm.
<Wibble-> I'm there
<Subhuman> Wibble-, then "layouts - add
<arcade> gatekeeper: .. except that ntnu.no is down at the moment :-( (where the package was located)
<Subhuman> Wibble-, then 4th from bottom - united kingdom.
<Subhuman> then make sure in the lsit
<Subhuman> united states is unticked and uk is ticked, and uk is above us
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, thx
<Wibble-> under "united kingdom" I have two options - dvorak and international with dead keys
<gatekeeper> arcade: not sure as I don't have a 64Bit system, others might be able to help, was a bit of lateral thinking from this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<scifi> anyone else use k9copy ?
<Subhuman> Wibble-, you dont have to select either - you can jus click the actual "united kingdom" one.
<Wibble-> Subhuman: sounds like I'm using a different version of gnome / ubuntu to you - there are no ticks there
<Wibble-> OH!!!!!
<Wibble-> That was SO not obvious!!!
<arcade> gatekeeper: Well, the problem is that mplayer depends on a huge lot of 32bits libraries, which isn't availabe for 64bits ubuntu :-/
<Wibble-> thanks Subhuman
<jiSh> roostishaw: in terminal, change to your swiftfox directory
<gatekeeper> arcade: if you are using the us ones, I think you can try removing .us
<Subhuman> Wibble-, i mean once youve selectred it.
<arcade> gatekeeper: some guy at ntnu.no has compiled it, but stud.ntnu.no is down at the moment *sigh*
<arcade> :-)
<roostishaw> jjSh, then run the installer?
<capiCrimm> I have a linksys BEFSR41 router, and I can't seem to set my ubuntu machine to a static internal ip adress. :\
<arcade> gatekeeper: see: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62685
<nn> arcade: it seems much of the interweb is down
<Subhuman> Wibble-, all good now then?
<arcade> gatekeeper: explains it all :)
<capiCrimm> I've edited /etc/network/interfaces
<jiSh> roostishaw: and then sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .
<gatekeeper> arcade: realplayer 10 ?
<Wibble-> Subhuman: Yes, it works perfectly now.  I was under the impression that because it had sub-items I had to select one of them - thanks for your help
<Warbo> Any idea why iwlist hogs the CPU so I can't log in?
<nn> what's iwlist?
<Subhuman> Wibble-, anytime :)
<jiSh> roostishaw: make sure you put that dot that's at the end
<nn> Ahh wireless stuff
<Subhuman> Warbo, no but why cant you jus kill it?
<arcade> nn: It's summertime, we sysadmins aren't as active that time of year ;D
<AngryElf> what pdf viewers come with ubuntu other that evince?
<Warbo> nn: Something to do with networking. Top said it was taking up 99% processor speed, and GNOME wouldn't log in
<roostishaw> jjSh, do that from within /home/roostishaw/.swiftfox ?
<Subhuman> Warbo, also for wifi management "network-manager" is a great app.
<Warbo> Subhuman: sudo didn't work
<A[D] minS> my friend installing Ubuntu rite now
<A[D] minS> and he got that erorr
<capiCrimm> DHCP works fine, though
<Warbo> Subhuman: It is when you can log in
<nn> Warbo: it's wireless stuff
<A[D] minS> an error was returned while trying to install  the kkernel in to the target system
<Subhuman> Warbo, i mean apt-get remove it.
<gatekeeper> arcade: got for that when it becomes available :-)
<A[D] minS> Kernel package : 'linux-386'
<mrbrdo> hello.. how can i find out which driver my wlan card (eth2) is using?
<A[D] minS> Check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details
<arcade> gatekeeper: Yeps :)  Maybe I can knock someone around when I get to Trondheim tomorrow ;)
<nn> arcade: I'm usually coding small amounts but mostly sleeping with my wifey
<nn> ;)
<A[D] minS> so what he can do to finish installtion?
<arcade> gatekeeper: (ntnu is in trondheim/norway :)
<element`ubuntu> what's that command again to select a different java?
<Warbo> I moved everything beginning with iw out of /sbin and rebooted, now it is fine (I moved them back after), but I don't want to do that after every boot
<arcade> nn: hehe :)  my future wifey is far too far away atm :-(
<nn> arcade: my wifey is in nyc, im in wv! ha.
<nn> but thursday!
<mrbrdo> how to check which driver a wlan card is using?
<arcade> nn: kind of difficult to sleep with her with that distance?!;D
<KrisWood> Hello everyone, I'm doing some routine hardware maintenance on my ubuntu box, and was wondering if it's recommended to upgrade to dapper from breezy if everything is working without problems on breezy.
<scifi> billybennett: shud i just try copying title 2 and see what happens ?
<arcade> nn: "Come september" I say :)  _Then_! :D
<roostishaw> jjSh, do that from within /home/roostishaw/.swiftfox ?
<nn> arcade: Yea, she went home tuesday, then i go see her next thursday
<billybennett> scifi, copy the large video yes
<A[D] minS> helloz
<nn> arcade: army keeps me on a short leash
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: have a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories ohh try apt;/ in konqueor works for me :-)
<bbrazil> KrisWood: you only really have to upgrade when security support runs out
<skavenge> whats the best NES emulator with a gui? is there one in the repos?
<arcade> nn: heh, i live in norway while my fiancee is in the philippines. :-(
<nn> ::smile.dk - pink dinosaur:: <- bestest song ever
<scifi> billybennett: just tick the video, not the audio as well ?
<nn> arcade: Ouch
<A[D] minS> any idea with that error in installtion ? an error was returned while trying to install  the kkernel in to the target system  Kernel package : 'linux-386'
<nn> but you got a hawt phillipino girl.. so :P
<arcade> nn: Damn long distance.  I'm seeing her in september, and if that damned norwegian embassy could just speed up that visa processing...
<Warbo> !offtopic
<billybennett> scifi, tick video,audio and subtitles if you want it
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KrisWood> bbrazil: Thanks, so there's no real benefit to upgrading aside from that?
<arcade> nn: heh ;)
<mrbrdo> how can i check which driver is my wlan card using?
<arcade> nn: Met her on IRC, actually :D
<Warbo> mrbrdo: "lsmod" gives a list of loaded drivers
<bbrazil> KrisWood: you'll get newer versions, but some stuff will break. Unless you need a newer version of something, I wouldn't
<mrbrdo> ok thanks i'll try
<nn> arcade: met mine on the interweb like a decade ago :P
<arcade> nn: Kind of nice opening remarks too. :)  She asked "asl?" and I told her "Go away!" whereupon she respondend "Oh, sorry, i know it's a bad opening, but i'm not feeling creative today" or something like that :D
<nn> hahah
<KrisWood> bbrazil: thanks :) ok off to upgrade some hardware, have a great day
<nn> i helped her fix her computer :P
<roostishaw> jjSh, perfect! thanks!
<arcade> nn: my first words to my fiancee was "Go away!" ;)
<scifi> billybennett: i just want to back it up to mh hard-drive for now, so shall i set output to iso  or dvd-r?
<nn> arcade: that's pimp
<ironfroggy> anyone know when the US repo servers will be back up?
<scifi> my*
<arcade> nn: heh.
<arcade> nn: not really :)
<santa99> good evening, I have a problem with my shutdown. My shutdown starts but it goes only to Will now halt. There it hangs and i have to power off my computer through the Power off button myself. Any ideas how to fix ?
<nn> arcade: omg i found ddr ringtones
<arcade> nn: huh!? :)
<ironfroggy> santa99: sounds like a lack of ACPI
<nn> arcade: dance dance revolution
<arcade> nn: ugh
<arcade> :)
<billybennett> keep the output default.. it will store it in your  /tmp/kde-username dir
<billybennett> errr scifi
<santa99> ironfroggy, any ideas about a fix for it ?
<nn> i have every song by every artist that was on ddr :P
<ironfroggy> nope. should be configured by default.
<billybennett> scifi, keep the output default.. it will store it in your  /tmp/kde-username dir
<scifi> billybennett: default is iso-image
<ironfroggy> there arent any major backbones down today, are there?
<mrbrdo> my wlan card currently seems to be using the "tg3" driver, but i want it to use wlan-ng.. is it possible?
<nn> ironfroggy: i'd think so
<nn> everything is wonky
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: sorted?
<billybennett> scifi, 1 sec
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, mmm what?
<ciplogic> Does anyone know where I should set the Sun Java JRE for Eclipse to run?
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: see the repos I sent you?
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, nope..I didn't get anything from you
<billybennett> scifi, keep default and it will put it in the /tmp/kde-username dir and copy that to somewhere
<frogzoo> santa99: see if there's bios update...
<farous> ciplogic: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<scifi> billybennett: now just hit "copy" ?
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: apt;/ works in konquror for me, take a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<digital> is it possable to unmount /var?
<ciplogic> farous: thanks
<farous> :)
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, ok...
<mrbrdo> my wlan card currently seems to be using the "tg3" driver, but i want it to use wlan-ng.. is it possible?
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: comment out non-free
<frogzoo> digital: not a good idea at best
<billybennett> scifi, yes sir
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: they are no longer available
<digital> frogzoo: What about in single user mode
<santa99> frogzoo: ok will take a look for it
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, ok, thanks
<frogzoo> digital: single user, not a problem
<scifi> billybennett: i get a read error :*(
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: should give you all you will need
<digital> frogzoo: It says it's busy. Any ideas?
<frogzoo> digital: sudo fuser -c /var
<ironfroggy> how can i list my ssh public keys?
<scifi> billybennett: maybe explains why i cant preview it, shall i try cleaning the disc ?
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: > !repos
<DJ_KeNnY> hello
<billybennett> scifi, yeah I was wondering why it was doing that :P
<frogzoo> digital: or lsof /var
<DJ_KeNnY> what?
<DJ_KeNnY> ?
<LimeKMag> so I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper...
<DJ_KeNnY> gaming?
<DJ_KeNnY> blablabla
<LimeKMag> and about 100 packages have been held back
<DJ_KeNnY> ok
<LimeKMag> how do I figure out why?
<thygrrr> is it possible to import my windows thunderbirt mailboxes into evolution?
<scifi> billybennett: k, trying again ....
<xange> stefg: you still around? the nvidia drives wasn't as easy as made out to be..
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, how can I speed up my mouse? it's slow...
<ciplogic> LimeKMag: probably you forget the apt-get update !?
<xange> gettin API mismatch error
<oneeyedelf1> can someone help me, im trying to install build-essential, but when I do apt-get install build-essential, it gives me an error saying package is not available
<billybennett> scifi, I gotta go eat lunch bbl
<LimeKMag> ciplogic: I did an apt-get update first
<Warbo> oneeyedelf1: The US package mirror is down at the moment
<gatekeeper> LimeKMag: when I tried that things like open office where not installed, however using update-manager everthing was installed, only problem I had was I had to re-enable the ethernet card
<oneeyedelf1> Warbo: so what do I do?
<digital> frogzoo: Nothing is using anything in /var but I still get "busy".
<frogzoo> oneeyedelf1: us repos are down - use a different repo
<interfear> I want to create a 150gb ext2 filesystem, should I use fdisk for this or is there some graphical tool built into ubuntu?
<arcade> YAY!  YAY !  YAY!  YAY!  Finally  32 bits mplayer on my Ubuntu!
<interfear> just as a dump partition
<oneeyedelf1> frogzoo: how do I add other repo?
* arcade jumps around hollering and screaming in joy.
<Warbo> oneeyedelf1: You can keep everything how it is and wait, or you can change your repositories
<Warbo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arcade> gatekeeper: Yayy! :)  It wooooorks! :D
<frogzoo> digital: must be something - it's not your shell?
<interfear> arcade: whats that
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: try System Settings -> mouse
<LimeKMag> hmm... found one place I missed changing breezy to dapper in my apt sources.list
<digital> frogzoo: I'm not sshing into the box
<gatekeeper> arcade: maplayer 32bit?
<digital> frogzoo: Keyboard and mouse
<gatekeeper> LimeKMag: ooops :-)
<arcade> gatekeeper: Yepsie! :)
<digital> frogzoo: I'll have to figure it out later.
<arcade> gatekeeper: Now I'll just swear at some missing realvideo things :D
<ciplogic> There is an repository in Ubuntu where I can get monodevelop version 0.11 !?
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, ah there we go! Rock on.  thanks.  nextly...do you have any experience with dual monitors or have time to help me set mine up?  I can't figure it out for the life of me...
<digital> frogzoo: All I nreally need to do is give more space to /var/www. I'm using LVM. I'll create another Logical Volume
<arcade> gatekeeper: as this thing is *sigh* mplayer pre6, and I've got the codecs for pre8 ;)
<digital> Thanks!
<ciplogic> I pgrade to edgy but I have the same 0.10 version
<stefg> xange: what's teh prob?
<ciplogic> And 0.11 appears for around 2 mounths
<xange> the nvidia kernal module has the version 1.0-7174, but this X module has the version 1.0-8762 - how can I fix this?
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: not really with linux sorry
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, bummer..ok thx
<frogzoo> digital: lsof +D /var
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: I think you need 2 sections with basically the same info
<stefg> xange: you already tried to install the nvidia-installer from the nvidia-site, didn't you?
<Rei_Enna> i think i just did something very horrible
<trev__> does anyone know what repository audacity is in?
<knapper> How do I delete something from sessions that is greyed out?
<xange> no...
<Rei_Enna> ctrl-z'd apt-get update
<Rei_Enna> now its broken
<interfear> ok so i want to make a 150gb dump partition, anyone know how to go about this.. fdisk? does ubuntu have a gui version?
<nn> Rei_Enna: fg! :)
<rpedro> Rei_Enna: type 'fg'
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> xange: what does uname -r tell
<Rei_Enna> "no such job"?
<mrbrdo> how to make a wlan card use WLAN-NG instead of TG3 driver?
<coachJ> are you having trouble getting audacity?
<gatekeeper> arcade: excellent :-)
<interfear> like the partitioning program used in the ubuntu install, anyone know how to run that within ubuntu?
<rpedro> Rei_Enna: you have to type it on the same terminal
<Awesome-o2000> dump partition? never heard of that
<xange> 2.6.15-26-adm64-generic
<Rei_Enna> uh... i've since closed that terminal
<Rei_Enna> T.T
<interfear> Awesome-o2000: just a big partition to "dump" files, music movies etc
<scifi> anyone know a good app for backing up dvds ?
<coachJ> knapper: are you having trouble getting audicitty
<ciplogic> scifi: there are more: k3b or gnome-backer
<gatekeeper> arcade: if you decide to update when I did it using 32Bit using update-manager was more successfull than trying it manually
<knapper> coachJ, no, installing xgl/compiz
<ciplogic> or even: nautilus
<stefg> xange: oh, so the 64-bit driver wasn't properly updated in the repos, i think
<Awesome-o2000> interfear, I dont know about the gui tools but the console ones are rather easy...
<xange> stefg: so just want for a week or two?
<interfear> Awesome-o2000: yeh, what would you use?
<xange> s/want/wait/
<scifi> ciplogic: really? nautilus can do it ?
<gatekeeper> !dual monitor
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual monitor - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arcade> gatekeeper: and now realvid works too :)
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: ^^^
<arcade> gatekeeper: Ahh, how everything just works out when you finally find what you need :D
<gatekeeper> arcade: on a role :-)
<Awesome-o2000> interfear, it depends, personally I'd use ext2fs, since its just a dump partition, but Im unsure about size limits
<ciplogic> scifi: it can create ISO
<arcade> gatekeeper: Now maybe I can manage to play dvds too :D
<ciplogic> scifi: then to write them
<FurryNemesis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stefg> xange: you could try to build the nvidia-module yourself ... know module-assistant?
<gatekeeper> arcade: you never know
<scifi> ciplogic: how do i get it to create an iso ?
<FurryNemesis_> !xpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about xpi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<element`ubuntu> gatekeeper, should I use nv or nvidia? I have an nvidia card... (also, how do I make sure I have the latest drivers?)
<trev__> i prefere audacity from a repository so synaptic can handle it if i need a upgrade or dependency
<xange> stefg: I think I've used it before, but I forget...
<gatekeeper> arcade: lateral thinking required
<FurryNemesis_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<arcade> gatekeeper: Btw; how do I TURN OFF ubuntu trying to be user-friendly with things inserted into the dvd-player? :)
<Rei_Enna> how do i fix it if i've closed the terminal?
<ciplogic> scifi: everthing you write in CD/DVD write section
<coachJ> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ciplogic> scifi: you may write to an ISO
<skavenge> arcade: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<TheAsp> us.archive.u.c down?
<gatekeeper> arcade: don't know sorry, one of the oters might :-)
<coachJ> yes
<ciplogic> scifi: when you have a CD/DVD inserted, you have the option: copy disk
<scifi> ciplogic: ok i wonder if xfces file manager thunar, will also do that
<arcade> skavenge: ugh, i don't use gnome :)
<phil> hello all
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: not sure, I have so far bottled out of using the latest drivers :-)
<arcade> skavenge: which _file_ do I edit? :D
<skavenge> no idea then
<stefg> xange: sudo apt-get install module-assistant linux-headers-`uname -r`  first
<skavenge> *shrug* i do it the easy way ;)
<phil> does anyone know if we can make one drive with many little hard disks
<arcade> skavenge: ubuntus main disadvantage for me is that it's _overly_ userfriendly ;)
<ciplogic> scifi: I don't know so good XFCE but most person I know that use XFCE say that GNOME is bloated (has too many options that user need)
<skavenge> arcade: thats the point of the distro
<gatekeeper> phil: you mean lots of partitions?
<arcade> skavenge: Yeah, but it's so sexy in all the _other_ ways :)
<xange> stefg: downloading/installing now
<RRubin> does anyone sell laptops with breezy pre-installed where everything works?
<Samineru> What programs do you guys suggest for a sort of itunes alternative besides rhythmbox, also for some reason rhythmbox opens at every startup even though it is not on my startup list.
<Samineru> which I want to stop
<arcade> skavenge: So I prefer it to other distros ;D
<FurryNemesis_> amrok?
<RRubin> Samineru: you mean you want to buy music? or just a player?
<oneeyedelf1> thanks Warbo and frogzoo, I added the Candian repositories
<analiser> hi
<Samineru> rrubin just a player
<analiser> some body use a orinoco gold
<RRubin> Samineru: i reccomend beep-media-player
<analiser> i cant put the card on monitor mode
<Samineru> rrubin thank you
<scifi> ciplogic: hmm i think there something wrong, i can read and browse the files fine on the DVD, but i cant seem to play any of the vob files
<Rikkimaru> Where can I find a sound driver for my laptop?
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: I would first try to get dual monitors working with the drivers you are currently using, then install the nvidia drivers at the end
<gatekeeper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ciplogic> scifi: you need to add restricted formats
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: ^^^^
<analiser> some body use a orinoco gold
<Tamale> How can I use firefox in Ubuntu to view the trailers on this page?
<Tamale> http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/teenagemutantninjaturtles/hd/
<ciplogic> scifi: you should enable your multiverse repository for doing that
<nn> Tamale: Nooooooooooooooooo
<Tamale> I can't?
<ciplogic> scifi: look here usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin/
<nn> tmnt == evil
<Samineru> rrubin I was looking for something with more of a library function as opposed to just winamp style
<ciplogic> Nope :)
<xange> ok, while I am not able to use X (err nvidia) can I change the 'resolution' of terminal?
<scifi> ciplogic: i think i already enabled multiverse, but what restricted formats do i need to add ?
<ciplogic> scifi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Tamale> i don't even want to view it in the browser, i just want to download the video files
<ciplogic> scifi: Look at section: Playing encrypted DVDs
<Samineru> rrubin also for some reason my computer seems to be unable to play mp3s
<xange> stefg: installed
<billybennett> scifi, did you get it to read?
<stefg> xange: it just came to my mind that if the nvidia-glx isn't matching, probably the source won't either
<RRubin> Samineru: if you dont mind doing something complex, check out ampache
<scifi> ciplogic: will take a look thnx. what am i also looking for in that java folder ?
<analiser> some body can helpme whit a orinoco card on ubuntu
<amee2k> hi all
<rdemanow> any wireless networking gurus onboard?
<RRubin> Samineru: its an apache/php based mp3 library.. so you can stream to anywhere or play local
<xange> stefg: :( hehe aight thanks...so just wait for a week or two and give it another try?
<ciplogic> scifi: I was another paste in my clipboard
<gatekeeper> Tamale: works for me in kaffine, probable need the correct codes
<scifi> billybennett: no i think it may be because i dont have some restricted formats installed
<scifi> ciplogic: ok lol
<stefg> xange but build-essential and headers anyway are the prerequisites for building the driver from nvidia.com
<amee2k> has anyone else experienced that nautilus is inherently unstable when dealing with networked resources on x64?
<ciplogic> scifi: Take care because restricted formats apply in patent-free countries
<ciplogic> scifi: as in Europe :)
<Tamale> gatekeeper:  what is kaffine ?
<RRubin> amee2k: i have experienced that nautilus is unstable when dealing with networked resourecs period
<schmity> where do i go for gnome stuff
<cpk2> rdemanow: ask your question and maybe you will find out =)
<stefg> xange: so you could get the dribver from the nvidia-site, put it in /usr/src and try if it builds
<digital> frogzoo: lsof +D /var = nothing
<ciplogic> scifi: never give the fault to me if RIIA will came to me to judge my intention to help you playing a DVD :)
<rdemanow> the ubuntu desktop bootable CD recognizes my Linksys WMP55AG wireless card, but won't connect to the network.
<amee2k> RRubin: so that's not an x64 connected issue? when is it going to be improved?
<billybennett> rdemanow, are you using wpa?
<scifi> ciplogic: lol
<Samineru> rrubin is ampache in synaptics?
<rdemanow> billybennett: WEP 128-bit
<Samineru> rrubin cause I cannot find it
<billybennett> rdemanow, n/m
<gatekeeper> I am using KDE, is a media player, guess gnome has an equivalent
<cpk2> kinda embarrasing but whats the command to copy dirs? cp doesnt work heh
<xange> brb
<Tamale> the buttons don't even show up on apple's pages.. i'm assuming my quicktime plugin for firefox isn't working properly
<amee2k> cpk2: cp -r
<RRubin> Samineru: no, ampache.org
<Samineru> oh
<RRubin> some day it will be
<cpk2> amee2k: thanks
<amee2k> np :)
<stefg> xange: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8762/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2.run
<xange> forgot to startup w/screen last time :)
<rdemanow> I've used iwconfig to set the key and all that fun stuff, it appears to be attached to the router, but dhclient can't get an address for it
<Samineru> rrubin btw I keep getting this whenever I run a package manager type application  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18636
<omac> what's up with us.archive.ubuntu.com?  I can't seem to install anything today.
<nn> omac: it's down, remove us. from your /etc/apt/sources.lst lines and run 'apt-get update' to resolve this until they are back up
<cpk2> rdemanow: you go to this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking?highlight=%28network%29%7C%28wireless%29
<nn> It's a known issue, since apparently half of the interweb is broken today
<stefg> xange: ctrl-alt-f1... sudo killall gdm
<stefg> see you in console :-)
<Samineru> rrubin also i feel a little n00bish to ask, but how does one usually go about installing something from a tarball
<gatekeeper> Tamale: got to run, if you are using xine, probable need to install  libxine-extracodecs
<Tamale> i'm not using any movie player
<Tamale> i just want to download the files.
<cpk2> Samineru: untar it then ./configure then make install
<mrbrdo> my wlan card currently seems to be using the "tg3" driver, but i want it to use wlan-ng.. is it possible? how can i change it
<ciplogic> Tamale: you may install gstreamer-ffmpeg & ffmpeg to play regular movies in Totem, Kaffeine
<gatekeeper> element`ubuntu: hope you sort the rest of your problems, got to run. good luck! :-)
<analiser> some body can helpme whit a orinoco card on ubuntu
<avalost> what can I open ASF vid streams with?
<rdemanow> cpk2 yeah, I've done all that, but when I enter the WEP key it just sits there at a DHCP dialog for a long time, then drops back and I'm still not connected to the network
<Tamale> ciplogic:  i just want to view webpages built with quicktime, like the apple movie page
<Tamale> so i can download the files there.
<Awesome-o2000> weak! gaim yahoo isnt signing in
<Tamale> i think yahoo is down.
<ciplogic> Tamale: I cannot help you
<avalost> my yahoo just kicked me off
<scifi> ciplogic: grrrrrr, synaptic shows libdvdread3 is already installed, so i typed in the sudo command line to install libdvdcss2. but it still doesnt play :*(
<Tamale> ciplogic:  does the apple movie page work for you? :] 
<avalost> anyone: ASF video streams? KNow what to use to play them?
<assasukasse> hi all
<assasukasse> what happens if i install a deb package on ubuntu
<assasukasse> since the one in the ubuntu repo is a bit oldie
<farous> Tamale: i do not know how you can download them (if possible). Mozilla-mplayer will help you watch them though
<Tamale> they provide links to download
<Tamale> but the "links" are quicktime buttons
<ciplogic> Tamale: give to me the link please
<Tamale> http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/teenagemutantninjaturtles/hd/
<Rikkimaru> Where can I find a sound driver for my laptop?
<stefg> !codecs > avalost
<Samineru> rrubin does not seem to be working...
<farous> Tamale: i think you need to config firefox to download instead of view in page
<Samineru> there is no config file in the folder
<avalost> stefg: I have all windows codecs
<ciplogic> Tamale: you have right, doesn't work :)
<avalost> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tamale> does it work in any other browser?
<Tamale> i was considering trying opera anyway
<Tamale> hah
<frogzoo> assasukasse: things may break in horrible ways
<farous> Tamale: opera do not run embeded mplayer unless you recompile mplayer without gtk support
<analiser> anyone:i cant put in monitor mode mi orinoco gold card on ubuntu 6.06..
<Tamale> so their "buttons" are actually movie files?
<stefg> avalost: then your best bet is trying either with mplayer-plugin or get the url extracted manually and try to play it with vlc
<Tamale> that must be played?
<ciplogic> Tamale: for now there is no QuickTime plugin for Linux
<Tamale> ciplogic:  THANK YOU.
<Tamale> that's all i really wanted to know lol.
<stefg> !info libquicktime
<ubotu> Package libquicktime does not exist in dapper
<farous> ciplogic: mplayer-plugin will play quitcktime i am using it here
<ciplogic> We must stride to convince apple that Ubuntu has the 60% of market share that Apple does
<Tamale> in firefox ?
<skavenge> yes it will
<farous> Tamale: correct
<analiser> anyone:i cant put in monitor mode mi orinoco gold card on ubuntu 6.06..
<ciplogic> And to provide a a gstreamer for quicktime
<Tamale> farous:  could you help me set it up?
<xange> sorry stefg, my console confused me :) - the reolution is funky and my login area is off the screen
<stefg> !info libquicktime0
<ubotu> libquicktime0: A library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7-0.4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<Tamale> farous, ciplogic, could we go into another channel ?
<farous> Tamale: it is better to look at restrictedformats page
<farous> !restrictedformats
<stefg> xange: did it build?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<farous> then install mozilla-mplayer
<omac> nn: thank you.  I did a search replace of us.archive to ca.archive in my sources.list, did an update and voila back to normal for installing packages.  Thanks.
<xange> stefg: I didn't get to download it, can you post the URL again plz
<ciplogic> Tamale: go to #ubuntuformats
<linux_user400354> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stefg> xange: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8762/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2.run
<analiser> anyone:i cant put in monitor mode mi orinoco gold card on ubuntu 6.06..
<rdemanow> when entering my WEP key in hex mode, does it need separators e.g. 1234-5678-9abc-de, or is it entered as a simple hex digit stream?
<modulus> hi, trying to use ubuntu 6.06 alteernate i386 CD my CD drive doesn't get detected. this is a relatively ancient laptop. i'm almost sure that it should work on linux with some drivers, but no clue which. any help? also i get told something about IRQpoll on boot-up
<stefg> xange: put it to /usr/src,change to the console , cd /usr/src, chmod +x  NVIDIA-Linux... , then ./NVIDIA-Linux...
<K^Holtz> My printer was found fine when i clicked add a new printer.. it found my Canon Pixma iP5000.. but after that step it asks me what driver to use.. and the IP5000 is not listed in the driver window.. theres the IP4000, but it didnt even default to picking that one.. i tried to use the one it defaulted too, but the pages is just pending and nothing is happening
<stefg> xange: btw... be root beforehand by sudo -s
<Hisham> Hey, i'm dont have any tasks in the bottom bar in ubuntu
<Hisham> why's that
<Hisham> i Dont**
<xange> stefg: so switch to root and ./NVIDIA-Linux*.run
<Warbo> Hisham: Maybe the applet got deleted. Try adding it again ("window switcher" or something)
<frogzoo> Hisham: you need to add 'windoww list' app
<linux_user400354> can someone please help? i have a picture of the error i am getting from vsftpd. i cant login. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18637
<stefg> xange: yup... chmod +x the file as root before
<K^Holtz> Why is my printer going so sloww
<Hisham> Done thanks a lot
<Hisham> :0
<Hisham> :)
<stefg> xange: and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then and replace 'driver nv' with nvidia, as the installer will tell you
<xange> ugh, its all funky
<A[D] minS> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> Linux is not windows... whistle...
<xange> stefg: no its because I was using screen
<xange> :)
<A[D] minS> xange: take alook here better https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<idefix_> how do you know if something is installed from source or from binary on your PC?
<modulus> more importantly, why would you care? :-)
<xange> steffo: It's saying that no precomiled kernel interfaces were found on the nvidia ftp site
<xange> woops
<eigenlambda> idefix: try strings?
<xange> stefg: ^
<eigenlambda> see what its compiled with, lol
<eigenlambda> hm
<idefix_> is there already a special kind of ctrl-C that switches the selected from whatever was on your clipboard?
<_marshall_> hey guys
<Hisham> Can anyone walk me through how to install a tar.gz app
<dave_m> Can anyone help me with printing from XP to a printer connected to my Ubuntu machine?
<Hisham> on ubuntu
<MonsieurBon> what's wrong with the ubuntu firefox package that some extensions do not work properly?
<SanketMedhi> MonsieurBon: like which?
<stefg> xange: yes, that's normal... you're going to build it
<idefix_> Hisham no but I'd like to know how
<_marshall_> does anybody know a good howto for a beginner setting up a LAMP server?
<MonsieurBon> SanketMedhi: Foxtrick
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<xange> stefg: so tell it no that I don't want to try and download one?
<idefix_> Hisham how do you know if things are installed from source or from binary on your PC
<idefix_> hisham did you just download something from the repos with synaptic packet manager?
<Hisham> I dont know
<stefg> xange: no, don't try to download
<Hisham> no
<idefix_> Hisham did you just download something from the repos with synaptic packet manager?
<SanketMedhi> MonsieurBon: sorry, never used that. but Firefox extensions work same for all systems afaik.
<idefix_> oh sorry
<Hisham> i got it from sourceforge
<idefix_> Hisham?you don't know?
<scifi> ciplogic/billybennett: think were getting somwhere now, i logged back into ubuntu in gnome and dvd playback works. so gonna try to recopy it and preview now
<ciplogic> scifi: great :)
<bbrazil> waht's the keystroke to bring up the application menu in gnome?
<xange> sick, it worked :) thanks stefg
<ciplogic> scifi: I logged on XFCE and I have no sound :)
<MonsieurBon> SanketMedhi: What not works is this: It should read a CSS Skin for the page www.hattrick.org from a zip-file in the extension dir. It does not see the zip file. I had FF 1.5 installed in /opt/firefox in breezy as there was only an old FF version from the repo and the extension worked fine.
<stefg> xange: now for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xange> already done :)
<scifi> ciplogic/billybennett: hehe dam xfce :P
<nvez> can i make xchat display color tags in the topic textbox?
<idefix_> if you mark something for installation in synaptic and click on apply it isn't yet installed on your machine yet is it? or isn't it?
<xange> restarted gdm and got the nvidia logo screen when it started up
<Raito> I have a Windows program that I can run in wine, only problem is, it only seems to work if the terminal I am in is inside the folder of the binary. I want to make a launcher for it, but is it possible to put two commands when I click the launcher as opposed to one? because then it would work. How would I do this?
<stefg> xange: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SanketMedhi> MonsieurBon: is Firefox detecting the extension first of all?
<SanketMedhi> ?
<MonsieurBon> SanketMedhi: yes. The extension does a few other tweaks on the page and they all work fine
<stefg> xange: glxinfo | grep direct
<Hisham> ?
<SanketMedhi> MonsieurBon: sorry I don't have enough time to try that extension, you should go to the firefox channel instead of being here
<godtvisken> Uhm.. I am trying to compile something through source but I get the error, "bash: make: command not found" But I have gcc and such and have done this before..
<xange> stefg: direct rendering: yes
<MonsieurBon> SanketMedhi: i think that it's not a FF related problem but an ubuntu-FF related but I'll ask in the FF channel
<stefg> xange: and for posing purposes: glxgears -printfps
<godtvisken> I get the error even as root
<stefg> :-D
<Awesome-o2000> friendly fire channel?
<K^Holtz> Can someone please help me make by printer not be INSANELY slow?
<Awesome-o2000> K^Holtz, take a hammer to it!
<cpk2> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rohan> there is something wrong with liferea in ubuntu - even if i start liferea with "liferea --mainwindow-state=hidden" it still pops up the window
<rohan> is it a known problem ?
<rohan> if not can someone confirm it for me please ?
<cpk2> godtvisken: you apt-get build-essential?
<rohan> can someone please confirm for me that "liferea --mainwindow-state=hidden" still pops up the window ?
<rohan> so that i can proceed to file a bug if need be ?
<pc4> ?
<pc4> ??
<rohan> pc4: ? to me ?
<scifi> how do i enable DMA for dvd-drive, i heard its a good thing to do
<rohan> scifi: man hdparm.conf
<Hisham> Hey, where can i find C++ preprocessor
<Hisham> causse i am missing it?
<stefg> scifi: on dapper it's enabled by deafult
<farous> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<scifi> stefg: k thx
<rohan> Hisham: what are you trying to do ?
<Hisham> install kmess
<rohan> Hisham: in most cases, sudo apt-get install build-essential will solve it, Hisham
<Hisham> gives me
<Hisham> an error
<Rikkimaru> Where can I find a sound driver for my laptop?
<SanketMedhi> !sound
<Hisham> sudo apt-get install build-essential, doesnt work
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<distanceisdeath> What is a good weather applet for ubuntu?
<stefg> !sound > Rikkimaru
<SanketMedhi> !sound > Rikkimaru
<SanketMedhi> umm
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: yes it is
<distanceisdeath> SanketMedhi: what
<farous> locat build-essential
<farous> locate build-essential
<darknessofevil> you know what i don't like about ubuntu? the lack of packages available vs debian
<idefix_> when trying to play something with the just installed mplayer I get "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<modulus> hi, trying to use ubuntu 6.06 alteernate i386 CD my CD drive doesn't get detected. this is a relatively ancient laptop. i'm almost sure that it should work on linux with some drivers, but no clue which. any help? also i get told something about IRQpoll on boot-up
<idefix_> hope I'm not trolling anything
<farous> find build-essential
<rohan> darknessofevil: name one pkg which is in debian but not ubuntu
<darknessofevil> i mean not updated
<Rikkimaru> system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector doesn't exit.
<GlassCasket> The Ubuntu and Kubuntu installer are the same thing, right?
<Rikkimaru> exist
<stefg> farous: what are you trying#
<darknessofevil> like chmviewer, its still @ 1.3 while debians @ 2.5
<darknessofevil> and ive learned linux enough that im switching to a real distro
<darknessofevil> either gentoo or debian (heh 1 of my friends runs one, the other runs the other)
<farous> stefg: i think i do not remember the ubotu commands anymore trying to help hisham
<kaot> darknessofevil: slackware ftw
<darknessofevil> probably debian since im used to apt-get but gentoo would take fscking forever to compile everything
<farous> stefg: build-essentail should be in main but am not sure
<kaot> darknessofevil: or just go straight for fbsd
<kaot> :\
<stefg> farous: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<frogzoo> are there any freenode servers that allow irc connection from port 80?
<root> hey I need help
<darknessofevil> (my friend actually did that, took a while with stage3)
<farous> stefg: i have it installed. do not remember which repos it is in though
<darknessofevil> as my friends like to say... ubuntu is a bastardized version of debian
<darknessofevil> heh
<kaot> hm.  my friends say, "Linux?  Nerd."
<stefg> !info buil-essential > farous
<ubotu> Package buil-essential does not exist in dapper
<fishy> Does Ubuntu support multiple monitors?
<codecaine> hi when I do ctrl + alt + f2 or other f's all I can do is gui mode
<stefg> !info build-essential > farous
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<codecaine> f7
<Jack_Sparrow> GlassCasket: No
<_marshall_> darknessofevil: pfft
<codecaine> what could cause this?
<modulus> get new freinds
<kaot> hm
<kaot> Glass Casket's pretty good.
<kaot> saw thm in Worcester.
<farous> stefg: ok but this should be to hisham thanx
<root> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> fishy: yes
<stefg> ok... :-)
<Gullstad> !tell fishy about dualhead
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualhead - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hackel> fishy:  It has nothing to do with Ubuntu, it's your video card capabilities along with the driver used (such as an X.org driver)
<rohan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/53761
<root> everytime it tries to download a package it can't connect
<erik_> Hey- after I installed XGL-Compiz, somehow shift+backspace was mapped to kill the xserver. I keep accidentally hitting it.. How do I set it to only be ctrl+alt+backspace again?
<rohan> please confirm that for me, someone
<GlassCasket> The Ubuntu and Kubuntu installer are the same thing, right?
<Hisham> !info buil-essential > Hisham
<ubotu> Package buil-essential does not exist in dapper
<Hisham> !info buil-essential
<ubotu> Package buil-essential does not exist in dapper
<distanceisdeath> what is a good weather application for gnome?
<stefg> !chatasroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chatasroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<apokryphos> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<farous> Hisham: it is build-essential
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: the applet
<Hisham> what is?
<Hisham> i dont get it
<distanceisdeath> SanketMedhi: what is that
<Hisham> whatd o i do?
<root> anyone?
<fishy> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<erik_> root- I switched my repos to canada for today cause the US ones aren't working... - http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<root> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frogzoo> distanceisdeath: weather report applet?
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: right click on Panel, Add to Panel
<farous> Hisham: sudo aptitude search build-essential
<distanceisdeath> SanketMedhi: im on fluxbox
<farous> Hisham: or use synaptic
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: then this is not the place you should be
<Jowi> hi all
<GlassCasket> HOw come Ubuntu didn't ask em any questions regarding Grub?
<SanketMedhi> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<distanceisdeath> SanketMedhi: i know but i figured it would be in the menu somewhere
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: its a gnome-panel app, it won't work in Fluxbox
<tommy18crowe> I can't download apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<distanceisdeath> SanketMedhi: oh okay nevermind then thanks
<tommy18crowe> I get errors when it tries to download a package
<tmccrary> with libdvdcss, is it possible to skip bad sectors? I'm making some archival backups of my dvd collection and I'm running into arcoss protection on some of my discs.
<tuxtux> ciao
<WarOfAttrition> distanceisdeath, try gdesklets, it has some weather things
<tommy18crowe> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<idefix_> how many hours a day can you maximally spend behind computers?
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: search in Synaptic, you will get something, np
<tmccrary> !tripe
<ubotu> I know nothing about tripe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tmccrary> !your mom
<ubotu> I know nothing about your mom - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<distanceisdeath> WarOfAttrition: gdesklets?
<farous> tmccrary: try messeging ubotu in private if you have more then one quest
<tmccrary> !farous
<ubotu> I know nothing about farous - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: wmspaceweather is an app for flux in ubuntu
<WarOfAttrition> yes you can load it in any wm I think distanceisdeath
<SanketMedhi> distanceisdeath: sudo apt-get intall wmspaceweather
<distanceisdeath> oh thanks
<XVampireX> tommy18crowe: You need sudo to be able to install anything
<tmccrary> stupid douche
<tommy18crowe> even if I'm in root?
<tommy18crowe> root terminal?
<GlassCasket> HOw come Ubuntu didn't ask em any questions regarding Grub?
<scifi> tmccrary: have u tried k9copy ?
<SanketMedhi> tommy18crowe: that might be because the us.archive.ubuntu.com site is down currently
<tommy18crowe> oh
<tommy18crowe> I sure do hope so
<rdemanow> still having issues with my wireless
<SanketMedhi> try in some time
<tmccrary> scifi: yes, a while ago, it didn't seem to even detect my drive for some reasonb
<Jowi> GlassCasket: when? when using the alt-cd it does. no idea about the live one....
<tommy18crowe> can someone check it out for me and see if it works for you guys
<rdemanow> iwconfig will attach to the router OK, but dhclient won't get me a DHCP addy
<scifi> tmccrary:  perhaps try the latest version included in dappers repos, just started using it, seems great
<GlassCasket> Jowi: Thanks, I guess I'll download the alternate CD.
<tmccrary> scifi: thanks for the tip, I realize now that libdvdcss is just a device abstraction for the CSS stuff. It is definately a program like k9copy or whatever that would skip bad areas. Thanks again!
<scifi> tmccrary:  netime :)
<Hisham> why doesnt "make" work for me
<skavenge> on the livecd it doesnt ask it just installs to mbr by default with a default install .. cant add partitions or anything to grub at boot or anything afaik
<Hisham> gives me an error
<therabbit> helo a newbie here
<modulus> so, if one's CD drive doesn't get detected, is one fully screwed?
<Hisham> and what does that mean
<Hisham> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: be clear
<skavenge> ?
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: what seems to be the prob?
<farous> Hisham: why not search for the package you want in the repos
<farous> Hisham: and you need some dev pakcages to compile packages
<tommy18crowe> EVEYTIME I INSTALL ANY LINUX IT TRIPS MY BIOS....
<Hisham> which packages
<tommy18crowe> oops
<skavenge> SanketMedhi: there is no problem someone asked why grub doesnt ask questions on install on the livecd
<tommy18crowe> sorry
<nn> tommy18crowe: what?
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: oh ok :P
<tommy18crowe> I think I have to use 64-bit edition to get it to work
<tommy18crowe> yeah
<farous> Hisham: depending on the dependenices of the program you are trying to compile
<tommy18crowe> I tirps my bios and my computer won't start up
<Hisham> ok, what does that mean
<scifi> billybennett: u still ere m8 ?
<farous> Hisham: easier to search for the package and install from the repos
<Hisham> I mean i download stuff, and i need to install them
<therabbit> I'm looking for instruction on how to comand line interface in terminal
<GlassCasket> skavenge: Because I tried booting my three drives ans got error 15 and 17 :\
<Hisham> and they are not in the repos
<farous> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jowi> tommy18crowe: define "trips"
<billybennett> scifi, yes
<tommy18crowe> um
<farous> Hisham: what package you are trying to install
<tommy18crowe> my mobo doens't work until you pull out the battery
<scifi> billybennett: authoring got to 46%, then restarted at 0 % !! :'(
<theine> Hi, although the vga16fb is listed in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it is always loaded while booting the system. Does anybody know how to prevent this module from being loaded?
<Hisham> kmess
<Hisham> but i mean in general
<therabbit> thanks
<billybennett> scifi, try a different dvd
<rdemanow> the following command gets my wireless card attached to the router:
<tommy18crowe> what packages do I need to download in synaptic to get xfce?
<rdemanow>  sudo iwconfig ath0 channel 6 mode Managed essid linksys key restricted 1234-567
<rdemanow> 8-9abc-def1-2345-6789-ab
<farous> Hisham: kmess is in the universe repos
<rdemanow> with the result in iwconfig being:
<Jowi> tommy18crowe: woaw. that does not make sence. i386 should install fine even on a 64bit system (asiak). no ubuntu version should even be able to alter the cmos settings.
<rdemanow> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"
<rdemanow>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:66:22:71:01
<farous> !easysource Hisham
<rdemanow>           Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysource Hisham - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rdemanow>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Jowi> s/sence/sense
<rdemanow>           Power Management:off
<void^> rdemanow: pastebin
<rdemanow>           Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<farous> !easysource > Hisham
<rdemanow>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<SanketMedhi> is anyone here using multiple desktop environments on Ubuntu?
<Enverex> Use pastebin rdemanow !
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<farous> Hisham: look at ubotu link
<rdemanow> so why won't dhclient get me an addy?
<Jowi> rdemanow: pastebin. don't flood the channel please. there are close to 800 people in here
<tommy18crowe> Jowi: it not just Ubuntu it all *nix that isn't 64-bit
<stiv2k> what driver do atheros-based cars use????? is it wlan-ng ?
<stefg> !wifi > stiv2k
<Jowi> tommy18crowe: maybe you should see if there is a bios upgrade for your mobo. that is one serious bug
<stiv2k> stefg: thanks
<tommy18crowe> Jowi: I did that
<scifi> billybennett: after searching on the net it has "ARccOS" protection which is not easy to get around
<rdemanow> dunno what it is in Linux.  In FreeBSD it's if_ath(4)
<farous> Hisham: and you can use kopte for msn instant message
<Jowi> tommy18crowe: what modo do you have?
<Hisham> kopote sucks
<SanketMedhi> lol
<farous> Hisham: ok enable the universe reops
<SanketMedhi> Kopete*
<tommy18crowe> VIAK8M800
<Guhru> 2] [
<Hisham> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kmess/kmess_1.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<stiv2k> stefg: it looks like it's madwifi...does the 6.06 liveCD have it already?  for some reason it seems like my card is *weaker* in linux than windows
* farous haven't used kde programs except for k3b, and kprinter for a long time
<stiv2k> stefg: in the sense that i cannot connec to my AP because i'm on the patio and its farther away...and i can't pick up as many other APs as i can in windows
<tmccrary> faous
<bender_> i have found a bug in the /etc/init.d/ppp script
<rdemanow> from what I can see in iwconfig, dhclient *should* be getting me an addy ... works fine in wankers and FreeBSD, but for some reason it won't work in ubuntu :(
<tmccrary> farous
<farous> Hisham: for kde questions better ask in kubuntu room
<Hisham> but i use ubuntu
<stefg> stiv2k: don't ask me... i prefer copper over air..
<farous> Hisham: so why not use gaim
<bender_> were can i submit a bug report and the fix for that ?
<stiv2k> stefg: hah ok
<skavenge> bender_: launchpad.net
<tommy18crowe> can anyone see if the apt-get server is down?
<rdemanow> stefg, I don't think my landlord would appreciate me drilling holes in his walls to run copper from down the road ...
<skavenge> tommy18crowe: it is
<SanketMedhi> Tommyyes it is
<tmccrary> stiv2k: You may be able to changes card specific settings and boost power
<tommy18crowe> ok
<SanketMedhi> tommy18crowe:
<SanketMedhi> yes
<Hisham> crashes
<tommy18crowe> SanketMedhi: yes?
* SanketMedhi says YES!
<tommy18crowe> ok
<farous> Hisham: that is not usual. it never crashed here
<stiv2k> tmccrary: how can i do that?
<tommy18crowe> now i gotta go reinstall ubuntu with the 64-bit version
<tommy18crowe> argh
<Hisham> i open it, it auto signs in, then disapears
<tommy18crowe> :(
<Jowi> tommy18crowe: maybe there is a jumper setting that is wrong or you've got yourself a faulty mobo. google returns nil
<tommy18crowe> then dubug it
<farous> it should be in your icontray
<tommy18crowe> Jowi: I know what it is
<tmccrary> stiv2k: using iwpriv
<tommy18crowe> Jowi: its my 6600GT
<tommy18crowe> :P
<Jowi> tommy18crowe: what is 6600GT?
<farous> Hisham: did you play with your panels. right click on it and add notification area
<tommy18crowe> $175 GPU
<stiv2k> tmccrary: oh...is it very straight-forward...i've never used it before...also does it come with the liveCD? it's all i have right now and w/o internet i can't download it
<tommy18crowe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* SanketMedhi says XGL screwed my shortcuts! big time!!!
<Hisham> Wow, farous
<Hisham> i owe you man
<Hisham> :)
<tmccrary> stiv2k: It should come as part of the iw package that hp made
<Jowi> tommy18crowe: still shouldn't be able to alter cmos. haven't seen that sort of behaviour sine my 486-dx100. a looong time ago
<Hisham> thanks a lot
<tmccrary> stiv2k: run iwpriv from a terminal to see what ioctls are available
<esc_ape> so, what is the difference between the install .iso and the alternate .iso? which one uses espresso?
<farous> :)
<stiv2k> tmccrary: good, and would you happen to know if madwifi comes in the liveCD aswell
<SanketMedhi> esc_ape: that is a mystery
<SanketMedhi> :)
<billybennett> does the server install have any GUI
<SonicvanaJr> Is anyone else having troubles connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<tmccrary> if you have an atheros card and it works on the live cd, changes are you have madwifi. You could do: lsmod | grep madwifi and see if it's loaded in the kernel
<stefg> esc_ape: install uses espresso, it's a Live CD... alternate is good and proven text-mode installer
<esc_ape> mystery?
<stiv2k> tmccrary: correct i do have an atheros card
<esc_ape> stefg - thanks. I was looking for the text mode installer
<SanketMedhi> stefg: thanks :)
<skavenge> does epiphany have media\video support?
<Panth3r> i cant use the live CD, I cant get my iBook to display the colors properly
<stiv2k> tmccrary: ok, im gonna reboot and mess around with iwpriv...are there any settings that i should set to boost the power?
<Monky05> hi everybody....
<SanketMedhi> !ibook
<ubotu> I know nothing about ibook - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Monky05> does anyone knows if macos has the capability to read ext3 filesystem?
<Panth3r> i dont think so
<Panth3r> i couldnt with my G4 imac
<Jowi> Monky05: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<Monky05> ok.. i'll check... thanks Panth3r and Jowi
<Panth3r> NP
<maxkelley> hey, I'm having problems with cups.. I'm printing over SMB and here's a snippet of my error_log
<Commander|afk> ok
<Commander|afk> It works great in 64-bit mode
<Commander|afk> so yeah
<Commander|afk> 4 things
<Jowi> Monky05: could be this, but i can't be sure since I have never owned a mac: http://home.mindspring.com/~swezen/mklinux/MountX_1.0a1.sit
<Commander|afk> My mobo doesn't like my GPU, my GPU doesn't like my Linux, cuz linux doesn't work all to well with opengl
<maxkelley> error log : http://rafb.net/paste/results/2BOBth79.html
<tmccrary> k9copy = crap
<maxkelley> can anyone help?
<Commander|afk> so all I gotta do is get a new mobo
<shorty114> Commander|afk, sounds fun
<Commander|afk> shorty114: it sure does
<Monky05> thanks Jowi
<james__> hi guys
<Panth3r> um
<Panth3r> i cant use the live CD, I cant get my iBook to display the colors properly, even with the command video=ofonly
<Commander|afk> I think I'll upgrade it to a AM2 proc
<Commander|afk> lol
<Commander|afk> somone tell me when apt-get is back online ok
<Commander|afk> I'm outta here
<maxkelley> nope, I lied... here's my cups error logs... nothing will print: http://rafb.net/paste/results/faDLGq94.html
<blampe1> i am having a hard time playing wmvs in totem, does anyone know what would cause the video to distort
<glatzee> Hi! I'm having a big problem. I can't seem to login anymore. X starts fine, but when I get try to login in from gdm/kdm they just restar and bring me back to the login. Anyone know how to fix this?
<SanketMedhi> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> blampe1: try resizing the window to see if that helps
<SanketMedhi> !wmv > blampe1
<Panth3r> !PowerPC
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Enverex> Ironic that it's fully supported now that it's, as the kernel would say "DEPRECIATED" :P
<blampe1> i will give that a try
<blampe1> thanks
<SanketMedhi> blampe1: wmv 9 won't work
<blampe1> well that could be it then
<idefix_> what's in changelog.Debian.gz files?
<blampe1> but it does work with mplayer
<SanketMedhi> blampe1: umm not sure
<tNt_CornFlakes> hmm
<glatzee> No one knows why I cant login from gdm/kdm?
<tNt_CornFlakes> is mark shuttleworth here?
<blampe1> i know it works for mplayer i just watched is
<SanketMedhi> lol
<tNt_CornFlakes> lol
<tNt_CornFlakes> :p
<SanketMedhi> tNt_CornFlakes: what for?
<Jowi> glatzee: what happens?
<blampe1> do you know how to change mplayer to the default wmv player for firefox
<maxkelley> anyone good with cups?
<tNt_CornFlakes> just for interest sake
<maxkelley> tNt_CornFlakes: nope :)
<tNt_CornFlakes> damn
<tNt_CornFlakes> :(
<maxkelley> at least, I don't think so..
<SanketMedhi> tNt_CornFlakes: I have met him :
<glatzee> Jowi: Whenever I enter my user and pass and hit enter, the screen goes black and then gdm/kdm restarts, and lets me login again
<SanketMedhi> :)
<tNt_CornFlakes> cool
<TristanT06> hey people, when I have my tv connected to the s-video out, my crt monitor gets extremly bright and washed out, what's the problem?
<Jowi> glatzee: what wm are you using?
<glatzee> Jowi: KDE and Xfce
<piwi> hi there, I would like to add a menu in Applications using Alacarte. Radio > then links to Radio France radio's that are using ogg streams. The only thing is that I have to fill this Entry Editor box... I put the URL of the stream in commande but Im not quite sure wether I have to add totem and then pass it the URL as an argument or just leave the URL
<Jowi> glatzee: in gdm, make sure one of them is selected instead of default or gnome.
<fiznut> I just recently installed Ubuntu, but haven't done anythign to the driver that was installed for my 9800 pro. Should I replace it for better performance or is the driver that comes preinstalled the better?
<lophyte> anyone here know anything about remastering the Dapper CD?
<glatzee> Jowi: Done that. Whatever I choose it just kicks me back to gdm
<jdmpike> did anyone in here follow Kilz howto to setup 32 bit wine on 64 bit dapper
<jdmpike> I have some problems...
<Jowi> glatzee: if you have added kde or xfce to your .xsession file, you must select "default" in gdm. might be .xsession is exec'ing the wrong file.
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: I have wine on 64 bit
<glatzee> Jowi: Where is the .xsession file?
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: all I did was sudo dpkg --force-all wine*.deb
<Jowi> glatzee: /home/user/.xsession . if you haven't changed it you should not have to mess with it, so it should be something else that is wrong.
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi I followed kilz howto, to do it without a chroot, can't find wine after
<Jowi> glatzee: can you log in normally in console?
<glatzee> Jowi: The only thing that I know I changed was upgrading kde to latest version. But I should be able to login to xfce even if kde isn't working right?
<Jowi> glatzee: right
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: don't use chroot, its too tuff and it sux
<Commander|afk> is it up yet?
<glatzee> Jowi: yes, I can login normally
<themolasses> Hi - could anyone help me with some newbie questions?
<glatzee> In console mode
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, I run wine and get 'file or directory not found', I run winecfg and get /usr/bin/winecfg: line 29: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<jdmpike> /usr/bin/winecfg: line 29: /usr/bin/wine: Success
<SanketMedhi> is this .thumbnails directory important?
<ardchoille> no
<ardchoille> it's thumbnail cache
<ardchoille> I delete it upon login
<themolasses> I'm trying to install dapper to an external usb hard drive
<Commander|afk> apt-get isn't up yet is it?
<SanketMedhi> ardchoille: thanks taking too much space
<ardchoille> SanketMedhi: Yes, you're right.
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: just download the debs for x32 and force installation using dpkg
<Jowi> glatzee: you can try to delete your xfce and kde directories in your home dir to see if that does it.
<emil> Hi Guys
<themolasses> but I'm not sure how to make the external drive bootable
<emil> Yesterday someone told me how to solve a sound problem on Flash, it worked, but now i restarted m PC, and it doesn't work anymore
<glatzee> Jowi: Okey, brb
<Jowi> glatzee: /home/user/.xfce and /home/user/.kde
<Panth3r> OMFG
<ardchoille> Jowi: The kde devs say to *never* delete ~/.kde
<glatzee> Jowi: Same thing
<Jowi> ardchoille: i don't mind what they say. it solved it for me a few months back :) (maybe I was just lucky)
<glatzee> Jowi: I still get nothing. Could it be something with X?
<ardchoille> SanketMedhi: Can I pm you ?
<fiznut> Is the default driver for ATI cards fine, or can I get better performance by replacing it with something else?
<Jowi> glatzee: if kdm/gdm starts your Xorg should be fine
<SanketMedhi> ardchoille: ok
<Jowi> glatzee: if you create a new user, can that user log in?
<glatzee> Jowi: I'll try, brb
<glatzee> Jowi: Nope.
<glatzee> Jowi: No luck there either
<emil> Yesterday someone told me how to solve a sound problem on Flash, it worked, but now i restarted m PC, and it doesn't work anymore
<Jowi> glatzee: then we can rule out that a user config file is wrong at least. how did you upgrade kde?
<glatzee> Jowi: With jriddells rep, dist-upgrade
<codecaine> when I click on a link on here or on gaim this link comes up all the time http://www.arizona.edu/styleguide/seal.php
<codecaine> whys that?
<Jerr> hey, whats the package name to compile stuff?
<Jowi> glatzee: maybe you should try to downgrade to the official ubuntu one.
<skavenge> Jerr: build-essential
<Jerr> thanks
<glatzee> Jowi: How do I do that?
<Jowi> glatzee: no idea :)
<wachunei> hi there
<mazirian> Hi
<wachunei> where can i get cedega? bittorrent does not work for me?
<wachunei> * ignore that "? "
<emil> Yesterday someone told me how to solve a sound problem on Flash, it worked, but now i restarted m PC, and it doesn't work anymore
<Ribs> wachunei: www.transgaming.com
<wachunei> install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ribs> wachunei: Cedega is not free software, you have to pay for it
<mazirian> there is cvs access however
<wachunei> i need a free one
<Emilia-> hey can i make command that runs under some spesific terminal?
<Jowi> glatzee: I would apt-get remove the kde i just installed. remove the jriddell repo, apt-get update and apt-get install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Emilia-> can i make some script that run some command in some console
* tsume has a bittorrent client which doesn't share if anyone wants it :)
<Emilia-> that it opens console
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, what am I doing wrong?
<Emilia-> and runs the command
<Emilia-> in that console
<wachunei> ?
<Emilia-> like gnome-terminal   ls
<Emilia-> so it makes the ls command in gnome-terminal
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, I downloaded that deb, wine_0.9.17~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<Emilia-> i wanna make script like that
<Emilia-> ls > gnome-terminal
<Emilia-> like that?
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, I ran sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i wine*
<codecaine> where is the $PATH varible at on ubuntu?
<codecaine> where is the varible loaded at
<idefix_> do you guys turn your PC's of at night to save electricity or are you afraid your PC will become slower when shutting down and starting up often?
<Jowi> glatzee: maybe someone else in here is using that repo...?
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, then I try to run winecfg, nothing...
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, I try to run wine, I get file/directory not found
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: what did you do?
* Jowi is melting in this heat... 
<cpk2> idefix_: i enjoy my uptime and as such only reboot when i _have_ to =P
<idefix_> cpk2 so you leave your PC on at night then
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, I don't know
<tsume> Jowi: 54F here in Homer, Alaska
<Dasnipa`> idefix_, computer's power consumption is minimal at best
<Lobster> save enegy and money is not goot for a growing enconomy
<glatzee> Jowi: Its the official one, so It seems weird that it just crashed my system
<bbrazil> idefix_: truning on and off electronics damages them slightly - especially with hard drives
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: what do you mean you don't know
<Dasnipa`> similar consumption to running a single lightbulb all day
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: did you install the wine debs?
<wachunei> i've tried to run counter strike in wine but it crashes and mada all my desktop crash...
<wachunei> *made
<rupert> hey, ive modprobed ndiswrapper, i have all the drivers, ndiswrapper tells me its cool, but wlan0 is nowhere to be found, any ideas what i coulda done wrong?
<Jowi> tsume: oh how I envy you. 96.8F according to google here.
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, I downloaded the deb, installed with dpkg --force-architecture -i <package name>
<tsume> Jowi: where are you at?
<emil> Yesterday someone told me how to solve a sound problem on Flash, it worked, but now i restarted m PC, and it doesn't work anymore
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, tried to run wine, and I get a file not found... I do an ls -lrt on /usr/bin/ and wine is there
<Jowi> glatzee: the official ubuntu one I meant.
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: you have to install two DEBs, one is wine and the other winelibs
<emil> Yesterday someone told me how to solve a sound problem on Flash, it worked, but now i restarted m PC, and it doesn't work anymore
<shari> Can someone tell me how to partition a Dell Inspiron for a dual Unbuntu linux boot?  I'm using Windows NT.
<emil> Jowi?
<dli> shari, boot ubuntu livecd, start gparted
<Jowi> tsume: Paris, France. Bloody awful. each summer is the same. My third year and I will never get used to it
<emil> Jowi: Weren't you that guy who helped me with the flash sound thing?
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, what are the winelibs?
<cpk2> shari: the live cd should ask if you want to resize your existing space to use for linux?
<Dasnipa`> "unbuntu" lol i like it
<shari> yes
<tsume> Jowi: france, almost 100F, you're kidding?
<shari> it does
<Jowi> emil: perhaps. :)
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: they are the wine libraries
<kmag> so... I just had a power flicker during at apt-get dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper...
<tsume> Jowi: I never imagined France as a hot country
<emil> Jowi: Can you help me again?
<Jowi> tsume: must be the smog that raises the temperature.
<satempler> my madwifi card stoped working after a update
<kmag> and my login is no longer graphical
<Jowi> emil: what's your prob?
<emil> There was some command, in terminal to activate sound on flash, then i restarted X and it worked..
<satempler> not sure what happened
<Jowi> tsume: me neither before i moved here
<emil> But i restarted my Ubuntu, now it doesn't work anymore
<cpk2> shari: you dont want to do that?
<emil> You know, the Youtube sound thing
<satempler> is there any way to get it back
<shari> I am not certain how to configure the partitions
* wachunei is cat?
<Jowi> emil: ummmm, i think you just symlinked the library... it is explained here
<Jowi> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kmag> how do I enable the graphical login?
<Jowi> emil: it is on the restrictedformats page
<emil> Ok
<shari> i did it once and killed windows
<tsume> emil: I recommend turning logging on your irc client. its helpful
<dli> shari, resize the ntfs partition, then, use the free space after resizing to install ubuntu
<satempler> is the linux-restricted-modules suposed to be updated with the main kernel
<RRubin> kmag, if its not enabled, and you didnt disable it, its likely that its failed to start. you could try startingthe 'gdb' service (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start) but i doubt it will work now if it didnt at boot
<Jowi> emil: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 (that should be a permanent solution though. not sure why you still have that problem)
<shari> let me see what my options are, hang on
<analiser> anyone:i cant put in monitor mode mi orinoco gold card on ubuntu 6.06..
<satempler> is the linux-restricted-modules suposed to be updated with the main kernel
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<[Wiebel] > anyone got networkmanager with vpn support working?
<kmag> RRubin: I don't have x-common installed
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, where do you get the 32bit libraries?
<RRubin> kmag: huh. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kmag> RRubin: is that supposed to happen?
<idefix_> Dasnipa` but eight hours of sleep times 50/1000 times 50 cents per kWh is more the money for a new PC/the number of nights of decreased computer length caused by leaving the PC on at night!!
<tsume> *sigh*
<RRubin> kmap, though it looks like the us archive is down right now, so that might fail
<kmag> RRubin: and why is apt-get asking me to insert the breezy CD?
<piwi> I opened a .torrent file with Text Editor by doing "open with..." and now default handler for .torrent is text editor, not bittorrent anymore.... how to put bittorrent as the default handler?
<kmag> RRubin: I just upgraded to Dapper
<tsume> I want a prog which starts with with GNOME, has VPN, Wireless selection, and config support
<tsume> everyone's progs just bite :(
<RRubin> kmag, um. edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the CD from the top (just put a # in front to comment it out)
<rupert> anyone wanna help me with ndiswrapper? i cant get it to make wlan0 show up
<tsume> and ndis wrapper dconfig :)
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<dli> rupert, can you find a native driver?
<RRubin> anyone have news on whats up with the us mirror and an ETA?
<rupert> no, ive never got one to work natively
<rupert> i have the bcm4318 and ndiswrapper is really supposed to be the best option
<XVampireX> Hi, I have a somewhat big problem... I installed amarok on ubuntu (Gnome) a while ago , and now for some reason I have kde services running in the background, sometimes taking over the whole system (As if I was running KDE...)
<rupert> as far as i know
<piwi> How to be able to see thumbnails for JPEG files when browsing in a soft (eg when changing display picture with kopete)?
<kmag> hmm... 733 megabytes of stuff to install for ubuntu-destop :-(
<dli> rupert, bcm43xx is in stable kernel 2.6.17
<kmag> anyway, thanks everyone
<tsume> XVampireX: oh, hey ther e:)
<XVampireX> hi
<Dasnipa`> idefix_, is doesnt end up being much money per year...
<Dasnipa`> it*
<rupert> no bcm43xx never worked for me
<RRubin> rupert: i have a bcm4306, and it works natively in ubuntu 6.06 now. the linux kernel _just_ got support for broadcom cards.
<tsume> XVampireX: are you running any Kde apps?
<XVampireX> Well, no
<Jowi> XVampireX: amarok uses qt so that is normal
<XVampireX> I only have amarok installed
<husky> http://en.fon.com/
<idefix_> Dasnipa` http://www.microsoft.com/smallbusiness/resources/technology/hardware/do_you_need_to_turn_off_your_pc_at_night.mspx says it doesn't matter
<rupert> yeah but thats a different model. the bcm4318 does not work natively period
<XVampireX> that's related to KDE
<RRubin> rupert: bummer :( i havnt tried ndiswrapper in 6.06 since it worked out of the box, sorry
<tsume> XVampireX: are you starting amarok? the kdeinit procs will all start
<piwi> I opened a .torrent file with Text Editor by doing "open with..." and now default handler for .torrent is text editor, not bittorrent anymore.... how to put bittorrent as the default handler?
<Jowi> XVampireX: if I use totem in KDE i will see some gtk backends running
<piwi> How to be able to see thumbnails for JPEG files when browsing in a soft (eg when changing display picture with kopete)?
<emil> Jowi: I installed aoss and changed something on a line from a file, now it works, thanks
<tsume> XVampireX: kdeinit saves memory :)
<XVampireX> tsume, no, I don't have amarok running
<RRubin> piwi: in firefox?
<Jowi> emil: your welcome
<jdmpike> SanketMedhi, mine looks for a 64 bit version of the packages, they don't work
<tsume> XVampireX: they will still be running when you close amarok
<XVampireX> and I'm talking about ALOT of KDE processes
<tsume> XVampireX: how much is alot?
<piwi> RRubin: both in firefox and in the explorer or whatever its called
<XVampireX> some 10
<tsume> XVampireX: sounds about right
<shari> cpk2:  For partitioning for Ubuntu should I use largest continuous free space or manually edit the partition table?
<Jowi> XVampireX: amarok is bound with both video and sound and graphical interface.
<shari> I'm in the partitioner now
<ironfroggy> is there some way to tell the kernel to use as little swap as possible? im trying to minimize disc access.
<tsume> XVampireX: it would not only start kde, but probably artsd as well
<tsume> XVampireX: so in reality. you might as well run KDE :)
<dli> ironfroggy, disable swap :)
<XVampireX> Yeah, but check it out... I'm trying to install mpd and this is what it gives me: serge@serge-desktop:~$ mpd
<XVampireX> Creating link /home/serge/.kde/socket-serge-desktop.
<XVampireX> can't create mcop directory
<RRubin> piwi: right click on the file, select properties. choose the open with tab
<chx> anyone has some idea where to find the package called 'orinoco' http://icfpc.plt-scheme.org/INSTALLED shows that there is one
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: sorry wrong link, one min
<Bensr20> Can someone help me with mplayer? I changed the video codec family and now i get an error message that says "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." it will not allow me to change it back to none. Anyone know how I can reset it?
<ironfroggy> dli: hmm.. i need swap!
<analiser> anyone:i cant put in monitor mode mi orinoco gold card on ubuntu 6.06..
<husky> http://en.fon.com/
<dli> ironfroggy, if you want to minimize disk ops :) I do not use swap on my laptop
<piwi> RRubin: will do, cheers!
<chx> analiser: we are in the same boots
<Dewbie> Bensr20, reinstall
<chx> analiser: look at the link I pasted above. we need that package.
<analiser> chx lol
<Jowi> Bensr20: "mplayer -vo help" will give you a list of videosinks. use "mplayer -vo xv filename.avi" for example
<Dewbie> should go back to default
<RRubin> Bensr20: most settings are in /home/youruser/.something, so you could try deleting eg /home/youruser/.mplayer
<ironfroggy> dli: anyway to dynamically enable it only when im plugged in?
<Bensr20> Dewbie i removed it in the add/remove programs but that option stayed the same after the reinstall
<Jowi> Bensr20: "none" should not be a valid option anyway :)
<XVampireX> tsume
<XVampireX> any idea?
<dli> ironfroggy, swapon /dev/blah
<analiser> hey chx let me see
<Bensr20> jowi that is where it was when i first installed it and it worked fine then
<piwi> !metacity
<ubotu> I know nothing about metacity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<piwi> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RRubin> Bensr20: also, you could try apt-get remove packagename --purge (removes all cfg files, too)
<raf> hi folks
<Jowi> Bensr20: sudo apt-get remove --purge should remove the config files
<ironfroggy> dli: yeah i know that command but it doesnt know if im plugged in or not..
<Bensr20> thanks everyone
<analiser> chx  but what u need??'
<tsume> XVampireX: hmm
<Broadcast_> Hey
<Broadcast_> Gaim is not working again
<shari> does anyone know how to partition the Dell Inspiron for Ubuntu?  I'm in the installer now.  My options are to either use largest continuous free space, or Manually edit partition table.
<Broadcast_> :(
<RRubin> ironfroggy: theres some scripts in /etc/acpi which run when things happen like plugging in
<zukalk> rupert: what's your wifi card?
<ardchoille> Next to my right CTRL key, I have a key with a menu and arrow on it. How do I disable that key? I accidentally hit it when I press the right SHIFT key. Can I map that key as a SHIFT key?
<raf> is anyone having a problem with yahoo
<raf> right now?
<SanketMedhi> Broadcast_: prob?
<analiser> chx are u here
<zukalk> rupert: and what driver are you using when you do ndiswrapper -l ?
<Jowi> shari: do you have windows on that machine?
<SanketMedhi> Broadcast_: if its yahoo, its not working here too :s
<chx> analiser: yes
<shari> yes XP
<chx> analiser: I need the orinoco package
<RRubin> ardchoille: xmodmap somehow, but you'll have to reasearch exactly what to do with it.
<Broadcast_> crashes
<Broadcast_> :(
<Jowi> shari: do you have any free space on the HDD?
<analiser> ok .. but what the soucers
<shari> sorry, XP
<analiser> sources
<shari> yes, 10G
<Broadcast_> I dont mean yahoo, Gaim
<ardchoille> RRubin: Thanks, that points me in the right direction. I appreciate it :)
<analiser> chx look in googe man
<Jowi> shari: 10G empty space or 10G space on a partition that you don't use?
<analiser> chx google
<anirban> Hi I am having problem to install Draper on my RS480 Motherboard with a 80 GB SATA hdd
<shari> empty, I believe.  not sure about how it's partitioned
<Broadcast_> Gaim is now wokring
<anirban> the SATA hdd is not geting recognized
<Broadcast_> i knew it used to crash cause of the notif area
<Broadcast_> but i tried
<chx> analiser: i looked in google until it turned blue
<Broadcast_> but doent work
<shari> i can look in the manual partition and try to tell you
<anirban> gaim is not working for me
<analiser> jejeje
<anirban> it is not loggin to yahoo
<gatekeeper> raf yahoo works for me :-)
<Broadcast_> no, mine isnt opening
<geek> can some one do me a small favor and try pinging an ip I just need to see if it'll reply { 206.223.228.156 }
<analiser> chx well run apt-chache search orinoco
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557&highlight=wine+amd64+install
<Jowi> shari: yes, you should double check. if it is truly an empty unpartitioned space you can chose that option. otherwise you should manually edit it.
<analiser> apt-cache search orinoco
<SanketMedhi> jdmpike: UbuntuForums.org is your friend, use him! :P
<rupert> bcmwl5.inf
<rupert> zukalk: the card is bcm4318
<chx> analiser: i ran tht
<rupert> zukalk: my internet farted, did you say something?
<Broadcast_> ?\
<zukalk> rupert: that's all i said
<zukalk> rupert: are you using Dapper?
<johnm1019> are there any good pages that summarize all the new parts/goals of edgy eft?
<billybennett> does the server install have a GUI at all?
<SanketMedhi> billybennett: I don't think so
<shari> OK #1 primary 41.1MB K fat 16;  #2 primary 36.9GB B K ntfs;  #3primary 2.8G K fat32;   logical 253.3MB FREE SPACE  #5 logical 8.2MB  ext3
<Jowi> billybennett: only ncurses (text)
<rupert> zukalk: yes
<johnm1019> billybennett: you can always sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<khoda> Hey guys. When I try to install it gets stuck on "Configuring Apt" at exactly 40%. I tried a number of different CDs, and this happens. What's going on? (first time user)
<billybennett> How can I get LAMP installed with a GUI?
<chx> analiser: what more? download 300M of Yes linux just to find that one driver? (because it's in)
<raj> hi guys
<Jowi> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<johnm1019> khoda: right now us.archive.ubuntu.com is having DNS issues
<lens> hey could you tell me the bash command for a "makedir"
<raj> can i join plz?
<Jowi> lens: mkdir
<raj> lens it is mkdir
<johnm1019> khoda: and that is one of the apt servers it tries to ping as its installing
<lens> thanks.
<lens> :)
<c0de> Could someone tell me how to install gcc on Ubuntu ? I did a apt-get install gcc but that isn't right..
<Jowi> !commands
<Dasnipa`> raj can you join what?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<khoda> johnm1019: will it continue?
<cpk2> khoda: lamp is pretty simple to do if you follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<khoda> johnm1019: if i keep waiting
<XVampireX> tsume: So I guess you have no idea
<raj> dasni chat :)
<billybennett> Jowi,   I've read that but when I try to install  libapache2-mod-php5 it says...unmet dependancys
<dli> c0de, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dasnipa`> raj,  of course
<johnm1019> khoda: i hope not ---
<c0de> dli: What exactly does that do ?
<raj> ty dasni
<cpk2> khoda: if you want to use apt-get just delete US in all the entries that have it
<johnm1019> khoda: if you wait long enough it should time out
<shari> Jowi :  I have   #1 primary 41.1MB K fat 16;  #2 primary 36.9GB B K ntfs;  #3primary 2.8G K fat32;  logical 253.3MB FREE SPACE  #5 logical 8.2MB  ext3
<cpk2> khoda: then run apt-get update
<khoda> johnm1019: will it continue with the install?
<anirban> Hi I am having problem to install Draper on my RS480 Motherboard with a 80 GB SATA hdd and it is not getting recognized
<khoda> cpk2: what is that? lamp
<raj> can i upgrade Ubuntu OS 5 to 6 via net?
<johnm1019> khoda: should
<cpk2> khoda: oops the lamp was to billybennett
<khoda> cpk2: thought so
<khoda> johnm1019: thanks
<c0de> dli: I got a error. E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<gatekeeper> raj: yes, use update-manager
<wachunei> raj: you mean via internet?
<zukalk> rupert: i used to use ndiswrapper before Dapper, but it doesn't seem to work anymore. and apparently you have the same kind of wiki card as i do, the Broadcom 43xx. i followed a tutorial similar to this one to get things working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<raj> yes via internet
<wachunei> you are going to downnload like 700 MB
<Jowi> shari: umm those numbers are confusing.  MB or GB?
<cpk2> khoda: if you want to install with ap while the us archive is downt though you will need to delete US from all the entries that have it in sources.list
<wachunei> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shari> MB where stated
<gatekeeper> raj: probable a good idea to backup data just in case of disaster
<analiser> anyone:i cant put in monitor mode mi orinoco gold card on ubuntu 6.06..
<raj> gatekeeper,  will do
<raj> ty
<khoda> cpk2: is it better to wait, then?
<dli> c0de, clean up your sources.list, follow easysource
<raj> wachunei,  ty
<dli> !easysource > c0de
<shari> Jowi it's a 40G machine, most of which are on the ntfs
<shari> #2 primary
<wachunei> raj: did it work?
<gatekeeper> wachunei: update-manager seems to be more relaible, don't know why
<raj> that is why i never use ntfs
<troy1of2> Hey folks! I'm a newbie here and having some problems with permissions on one of my partitions. Anybody have time to help?
<rupert> zukalk, i have the bcm 4318
<raj> linux still has some issues with ntfs
<c0de> dli: Do I just add the links to the end of source.list ?
<wachunei> gatekeeper: it is the same :p
<cpk2> khoda: it wont hurt to delete the us out, it will just default to the UK i think, you can edit it alter and put us back in if you want once the us.archive comes back up
<raj> troy1of2,  plz ask
<rupert> zukalk, its a specifically finicky card: It seems that if you get the following string back: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) that this guide is VERY unlikly to work for you although it does sometimes, dont ask me why, but basically every "no" vote and "this didnt work for me" post comes from a BCM4318 user....
<Jowi> shari: 253MB will not be enough. you need a minimum 3.5GB for a normal ubuntu install - I recommend 6GB for the system and 20-40GB for the /home partition. and then a 512MB SWAP.
<gatekeeper> wachunei: if only, when I tried the manual method open office didn't get installed, not sure what else I lost
<rupert> zukalk, thanks for your help though, im going to restart and see if something i tried worked
<akutz> hi
<dli> c0de, no, replace the whole file
<raj> wachunei,  i'm backing up data
<wachunei> raj: okay :)
<Jowi> shari: I would recommend you start up XP and move all you can to one partition to free up some space. then delete that empty partition.
<akutz> Would this be the right place to ask questions with regard to compiz+Dapper?
<wachunei> Who heres has a parition for /home and other for the system??
<troy1of2> Okay, before I installed I read a tutorial on setting up a dual boot system for Windows XP and Linux. On it they said to create a partition and make it FAT32 for sharing data so that both OSs could use it. It seemed like a good idea so that's how I set it up.
<Jowi> shari: it is much quicker to move files and delete the partition than it is to resize one.
<shari> Jowi:  what's the partitioning utility in XP?  I'm a mac user, normally.
<cpk2> khoda: you know how to edit your souces.list file?
<raj> troy1of2,  kool i use dual boot too
<troy1of2> So anyway, I have this 10Gig partition sitting there and when I boot into XP it recognizes it as a FAT 32, allows me to read, write, create folders, etc.. just fine.
<Amaranth> crimsun: let me get the error message, hang on
<Jowi> shari: I have no idea.... think it is located at admintools (or something similar) in the control panel.
<troy1of2> I boot into Ubuntu and I can see the partition there. It shows the amount of space but at first I can't mount it.
<c0de> dli: I don't understand what to do with the site you gave me
<shari> Jowi, thank you.  I'll look into that.  Thanks
<Jowi> shari: last time I used XP was three years ago :P
<wachunei> sudo mkdir /media/docs
<wachunei> sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/docs -t vfat -o gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8
<ringard> what is the adduser syntax to add a current user to a group?
<gdb> shari: Start -> Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Disk Administrator
<dli> c0de, read, then, ask your questions
<raj> troy1of2,  r u logged in as root?
<analiser> hey chx Grab the drivers at the usual place : http://www.projectiwear.org/~plasmahh/orinoco.html
<Amaranth> crimsun: basically vmware says /dev/dsp is busy and lsof says nothing is using it
<Broadcast_> Hey, can anyone tell me a good source of hacking software for linux
<Broadcast_> ?
<ringard> adduser -group groupname username doesn't work
<shari> Jowi:  No problem.  I'll try to figure it out.  Thanks for your recommedations; I'll see if I can cobble that together some how
<Jowi> shari: gdb is your man :)
<DIM> i recive error when i try to boot from cd :( it all starts up fine then after it loads drivers and what not it jumps to a dos window and says the error ima reboot and write it down but from what i seen its says something about i386 try i686
<gdb> ringard: Unless the current user is root, you can't add the current user to any groups.
<DIM> i run a pentuim d processor
<gdb> ringard: You need to be root to add users to groups.
<ringard> i sudo first
<shari> gdb knows xp?
<analiser> Broadcast_, the terminal
* SanketMedhi says Goodbye, happy hacking! :)
<Broadcast_> yeah
<analiser> hey chx Grab the drivers at the usual place : http://www.projectiwear.org/~plasmahh/orinoco.html
<Broadcast_> where can i find tuts
<Broadcast_> and stuff
<crimsun> Amaranth: what in vmware is attempting to use it?
<c0de> dli: I dunno wtf this dapper, breezy stuff is. I just recently got rid of Gentoo and I'm trying Ubuntu..so I'm new to all of this
<troy1of2> Now, if I go into System/Adminitration/Disks and go to the Partition tab I can see the partition there, it's recognized as HDA5 but is inaccessible with no mount point. So I hit change, make a folder to use as and access point and I am then able to go in and read it but not write or change anything because I'm not the owner.
<jaxB> hello; does anyone know if the apt sources are down?
<analiser> Broadcast_, astalavista.box.sk
<Amaranth> crimsun: err, i guess the guest OS
<c0de> dli: All the stuff in source.list is commented
<raj> c0de,  they r just names of new releases
<dli> c0de, choose the current stable (dapper)
<crimsun> Amaranth: I presume ``lsmod |grep ^snd_pcm_oss'' on the host returns the module?
<dli> c0de, read easysource
<DIM> can this be installed on a ntfs file system ?
<analiser> chx: u read avove
<raj> troy1of2,  ok gotcha
<jaxB> seems like us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<shari> gdb:  I see above, sorry, missed that.  OK, will do
<gatekeeper> jaxB: us ones yes, possible use ca
<raj> u will have to login as root
<gnomefreak> DIM: i dont think so. AFAIK it can be installed on FAT32
<troy1of2> Well, if I go into a terminal as root I can change ownership of the folder and all that but when I go back in under GNOME it still says I can't do anything.
<raj> and change permisson
<jaxB> gatekeeper thanks will try
<c0de> dli: I'm choosing dapper for everything on that site you gave me..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Amaranth> crimsun: yep
<c0de> dli: Do I select packages or sources in each section ?
<gatekeeper> jaxB: yw :-) everyone seems to be having problems
<esc_ape> so, I'm trying to install dapper on my friends computer. the installer (text based alternate iso) keeps getting stuck at "configuring apt - scanning the mirror - 40%" no matter what. any ideas on what I should do?
<troy1of2> Okay, so can I do that through a terminal or do I need to reboot and login as root into the GUI?
<dli> c0de, you don't need src
<c0de> dli: So choose packages for each section ?
<dli> c0de, read!
<raj> troy1of2,  well u an try from here
<raj> open konsole, become a super user
<robertj> esc_ape: check to see if the cd is bad
<esc_ape> cd is fine. no errors
<gatekeeper> esc_ape: us mirrors are down
<crimsun> Amaranth: ok, I'm not familiar w/ what vmware's attempting to do
<troy1of2> Okay, I have a console window open and am superuser in it.
<esc_ape> gatekeeper: thanks. I thought something would be messed up with the mirrors
<esc_ape> any idea when they'll be back up?
<raj> troy type cat /etc/fstab
<raj> do u see ur win partition there?
<jaxB> works perfect thanks guys
<gatekeeper> esc_ape: if the installer gives you a choice use ca
<chx> aside from apt-cache search and google for a binary orinoco driver deb, any better ideas?
<Amaranth> crimsun: it's ok, i know of a fix (it's a wrapper that makes vmware use esd) but i was hoping to make it work for real since it's faster that way
<cpk2> esc_ape: nope, but it doesnt mean you cant keep installing packages! just remove US from all the entries in sources.list
<crimsun> Amaranth: what type of wrapper is it?
<Amaranth> crimsun: no idea, it's another binary blob
<crimsun> Amaranth: ugh.
<c0de> dli: Hmm, do I click every box that says give me a source list, or only click the last one ?
<troy1of2> Okay, I did that. I'm seeing HDA4 is ext3, that's where I have ubuntu installed, then I have an HDA6 which is a swap partition, then my CDROM but I don't see the HDA5 here.
<raj> troy1of2,  ok u will have to add hda5 settings there
<Coffeegrinds> anyone have any recomendations on a vnc server
<raj> open that file in gedit
<billybennett> tightvnc
<raj> gedit /etc/fstab
<troy1of2> Okay, doing that now...
<gdb> troy1of2: How do you have Ubuntu installed on hda4?  Which partition is your extended?
<Coffeegrinds> coo, thanks
<gnomefreak> DIMMER80: ask in the channel not in my /notice nor in my PM thank you
<troy1of2> Well, it opened, but it said this while opening:
<troy1of2> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<troy1of2> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<gatekeeper> raj: he will want  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<esc_ape> ok looks like the us mirror is back up...or the installer skipped the mirror scanning. everything is installing now
<rudefyet> ok i installed network-manager and it works flawlessy with my WPA  network...but I can't seem to connect to any unsecured networks with it
<gnomefreak> DIMMER80: i asked you not to do that
<DIMMER80> np gnome i had a notice from you didnt know how ya wanted me to respond
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rrcs-70-61-158-109.central.biz.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<raj> gatekeeper, he is superuser
<gatekeeper> raj: ok
<analiser> hey chx Grab the drivers at the usual place : http://www.projectiwear.org/~plasmahh/orinoco.html
<c0de> dli: Ok nvm. Now that my source.list file is totally new, do I do a apt-get update now ?
<raj> troy1of2,  u did open that file as super user ?
<dli> c0de, yes
<troy1of2> Yes, it's open.
<zukalk> is it possible for gstreamer to handle mms:// ? seems there's a gstreamer0.8-mms package, but nothing for GStreamer 0.10. what should i do?
<raj> troy1of2,  ok
<troy1of2> Not sure what to do next though.
<raj> now add the /dev/hda5 partition there
<c0de> dli: Ok, this came up at the bottom. Reading package lists... Done
<c0de> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<c0de> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<chx> analiser: those are _not_ binary.
<chx> analiser: unless i am missing something obvious
<raj> /dev/hda5      /mnt/c     vfat    defaults        0       0
<gdb> c0de: I thought you said you were selecting dapper respositories?
<dli> c0de, use offical ubuntu only :)
<raj> replace /mnt/c with whatever mount point u made for ur win partition
<c0de> Ok
<raj> ok troy?
<troy1of2> Okay, working on it.
<analiser> a ok sorry
<troy1of2> Okay, I ended up with this then. Does it look okay?
<troy1of2> Oops.
<troy1of2> dev/hda5        /home/troy/shared     vfat    defaults        0       0
<raj> it is /dev/hda5
<rraphink> vfat doesn't look ok
<rraphink> because vfat sucks
<c0de> dli: W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<rraphink> and yes as raj says there's a dash missing :)
<gatekeeper> troy1of2: got an empty line at the bottom of the file?
<Southron> I'm trying to install Edubuntu 6.06 from CD-R onto an HP Pavillion 6636. It boots from the CD and begins the installation, getting through all the language steps, but then complains that it can't find the CD-ROM drive (even thought it obviously has been using it up to that point). Any ideas?
<troy1of2> Yes, but when I left the / in for some reason my chat client thought I was sending a command.
<Jowi> troy1of2: you might want to add this after defaults ",umask=000" so that all users can write to it.
<raj> troy1of2,  oh ok
<c0de> dli: Maybe I dont need that, its for like win32 codecs...lemme take that line out and try again
<raj> rest is ok, save change , close file, reboot
<raj> see if it works
<rraphink> troy1of2: you can put a space before quoting, then ;)
<raj> good luck
<troy1of2> Okay, Jowi, should I leave the quotes in?
<rraphink> raj : reboot ???
<rraphink> troy1of2: no need to reboot, just `sudo mount -a`
<c0de> dli: Ok that worked. Now how do I get gcc or synaptic?
<raj> rraphink,  lol , i know it is not necassary
<RetroMan> hi, what do I do if a ubuntu apt server seems to be down, and I cant install/update packages?
<raj> but bad windows habit
<raj> =))
<Jowi> troy1of2: "defaults,umask=000" without quotes
<rraphink> raj: waste of time mostly
<gdb> c0de: to get gcc, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<rraphink> mount -a takes 10 secones
<raj> rraphink, sorry
<rraphink> secondes
<rraphink> reboot takes 3 minutes
<raj> yes i know
<c0de> dli: Ok thanks. Now what about synaptic ?
<binary1> im having a problem when i use apt-get is says connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com, but it never connects, can some please help?
<troy1of2> Ok, I did the sudo mount -a
<gdb> c0de: It's already installed.  System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<raj> troy1of2,  now chk that folder
<RetroMan> binary1 I'm having the same problem
<raj> if it is there or not
<gatekeeper> binary1: they are down, remove .us in your sources.list
<troy1of2> Well, it's letting me in. Still can't create a folder in it though.
<cpk2> gatekeeper: its us. =P
<c0de> dli: Ok could you help me with 2 more things if you don't mind ?
<gatekeeper> binary1: us. sorry
<Jowi> troy1of2: ooops, forgot. replace "defaults,umask=000" with "defaults,user,umask=000"
<gdb> Is there a status on why they're down and an ETA on when they'll be available again?
<gatekeeper> cpk2: ooops sorry
<raj> troy1of2,  still cant?
<binary1> how do i open my source file again in gedit??
<Southron> Is there anyone who might help me with some installation problems?
<raj> gatekeeper,  do u think he needs to add rw in fstab for vfat partition?
<raj> gatekeeper,  he still cant write
<element`ubuntu> what's the command to see what packages need to be updated?
<c0de> dli: Could you tell me how to add fvwm-crystal into the gdm menu ?
<troy1of2> Still no folder creation.
<gatekeeper> raj: possible
<Jowi> troy1of2: did you add "user"?
<troy1of2> Okay, here's my line in fstab as it looks now:
<troy1of2>  /dev/hda5        /home/troy/shared     vfat    defaults,user,umask=000
<gatekeeper> raj: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<dli> c0de, you want to run fvwm with gnome?
<c0de> dli: Yeah. I want to be able to pick fvwm from the gdm screen
<Jowi> troy1of2: should be "/dev/hda5        /home/troy/shared     vfat    defaults,user,umask=000   0    0"
<raj> troy1of2,  it is wrong
<troy1of2> ok
<gatekeeper> raj: possible now definately :-)
<raj> gatekeeper, lol
<raj> troy1of2,  add rw too
<troy1of2> rw where?
<dli> c0de, you mean run fvwm only , or fvwm in gnome?
<binary1> i open /etc/apt/sources.lst with gedit and its blank, is that right?
<c0de> dli: I want to run fvwm but if I dont like it, I wanna be able to switch back to gnome or fluxbox
<gatekeeper> troy1of2 may be you should pastebin when you are done so raj can take a look just an idea guys
<Jowi> rw should not be necessary for vfat
<Jack_Sparrow> 115meg so far..
<Coffeegrinds> ok .. so I have got tightvnc to work, now how can i get it to either display  my 0 session instead of defaulting to session 1, I've tried appending :0 but itells me a vnc services is already running ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<raj> /dev/hda5        /home/troy/shared     vfat    defaults,user,rw,umask=000   0    0
<eddie> ..
<sysdoc> Anyone else having problems with this server? >http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<verbose> Coffeegrinds: is vino running?
<binary1> yes
<dli> c0de, the problem is gnome is DE, not a wm, you can switch, but not simply as switching wms
<binary1> i am and im trying to configure the sources file
<Coffeegrinds> i don't beleive so .. It shouldn't be
<raj> gatekeeper,  it is a  awesome site
<c0de> dli: Ah ok. So how do I run fvwm only then?
<_Spire_> sysdoc: it's been down since around noon CST
<binary1> wanted to know if where i was, was correct
<sysdoc> _Spire_, thx
<dli> c0de, choose fvwm in gdm before login
<Coffeegrinds> not showing in my process list
<Hexidigital_> are the US repos down?
<dli> c0de, that's the easiest
<c0de> dli: Its not in there
<troy1of2> Tried that, still not letting me write though for some reason.
<_Spire_> Hexidigital_: yup. been down since around noon CST
<Hexidigital_> _Spire_::  thanks :)
<raj> troy1of2,  u saved changes?
<_Spire_> Hexidigital_: at least for me
<dli> c0de, install fvwm and restart gdm
<shari_> gdb:  Im in the admin tools, the 34GB nfts seems to be my only bet.  I don't see where the files are on this, though
<raj> unmount drive
<binary1> i open /etc/apt/sources.lst with gedit and its blank, is that right?
<raj> remount it again
<gatekeeper> sysdoc: yes everyone
<gatekeeper> sysdoc: they are down
<_Spire_> Hexidigital_: it's not on ubuntu's servers - it's their mirror that's having problems
<raj> then try
<troy1of2> Okay, trying that.
<sysdoc> _Spire_, is there an alternative server we should be using?
<Coffeegrinds> verbose: i have it installed it seems
<_Spire_> sysdoc: I'm just using the uk servers :P
#ubuntu 2006-07-23
* Hexidigital_ will have to wait to install Bluefish... :(
<sysdoc> _Spire_, url please?
<c0de> dli: How do I restart gdm ?
<chx> analiser: ?
<troy1of2> Well, I tried it in the GUI and it said only root can so how should I do it in the console?
<Jowi> c0de: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_Spire_> sysdoc: just edit your sources.list. do a find and replace and replace all instances of 'us' with 'uk'
<Subhuman> troy1of2, to run a gui app as root, do "gksudo applicationame"
<_Spire_> sysdoc: or any other 2 letter country code
<gatekeeper> sysdoc: just remove us. alternatively I think you might also be able to replace with ca.
<raj> troy1of2, make folder in console?
<Subhuman> troy1of2, push alt+F2 and type that
<raj> mkdir temp
<lonn> hi, short question, is there any difference between Xdefaults and Xresources? or is it just 2 possible name for the same file ?
<sysdoc> _Spire_, thx
<troy1of2> No, I was trying to unmount HDA5 in the GUI but it said I needed to be root so what I was wondering is how I unmount it in the console.
<A[D] minS> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<A[D] minS> !mail server
<ubotu> I know nothing about mail server - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<raj> troy1of2, as super user type umount /urmountpoint
<analiser> chx; not yet man
<cpk2> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<A[D] minS> thx cparker
<nycc0de> dli: Hmm ok thank seems to work
<troy1of2> Okay, then mount?
<raj> mount -a
<nycc0de> dli: How do I get aterm and use it as my default term.
<dli> nycc0de, Menu: System->Preferrences->Preferred Apps
<troy1of2> Doesn't seem to have made a difference. I wonder if rebooting might help?
<raj> still cant make it?
<skavenge> boy gftp kinda sucks
<jjohn> hello all
<troy1of2> No, it still lets me in but I can't do anything but read.
<tuxtux> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<Wanderer> blah
<dli> skavenge, try lftp
<raj> man that is strange
<skavenge> dli: thats cli isnt it?
<Coffeegrinds> Verbose: looks like i do have vino installed. I just connected to it via tightvnc on my win machine but right now I'm kinda stuck on a loading screen
<wheels3572> ardchoille:  are you available?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Yes
<troy1of2> Yeah, now I am flipping back and forth between the console and the GUI. In the GUI I'm simply logged in as the user troy. You know that right? Is that okay?
<wheels3572> ardchoille: would you mind helping me pick up where we left off this morning?
<raj> yes
<Coffeegrinds> Verbose: looks like I'm an idiot
<Jowi> troy1of2: if you use that directory while mount -a then the remount will fail
<Coffeegrinds> hehe all good
<Qwell> Is there a sparc specific ubuntu channel?
<_Spire_> Qwell: this is the ubuntu channel
<wheels3572> ardchoille: if you recall I was making a link to a partition ?
<_Spire_> Qwell: oops
<Qwell> _Spire_: yeah, I get that. :)
<troy1of2> Okay, right now in the GUI logged in as user it's showing me the volume, with 9.8 gig free, showing it as /home/troy/shared/ and it lets me in to read but when I right click to create a folder that option is greyed out.
<_Spire_> Qwell: I didn't see the Sparc
<SonicvanaJr> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down for anyone else ?
<_Spire_> !sparc
<magi> yes
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<ardchoille> wheels3572: No problem. Wanna pm me?
<magi> its down
<Qwell> ooo, excellent
<c0de> dli: Cant find aterm in ubuntu's db
* Qwell ponders if that has notes about niagara
<Jowi> troy1of2: close that window, remount with "sudo mount -a", switch back and try again.
<troy1of2>  Now, when I right click it and look at the properties it shows owner as Unknown and permissions set to 444
<ardchoille> !info aterm
<ubotu> aterm: Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (dapper), package size 77 kB, installed size 224 kB
<_Spire_> Qwell: I don't think so
<Jowi> troy1of2: ...or reboot, whichever is more simple for you :)
<ardchoille> c0de: aterm is in universe, enable universe, do a sudo apt-get update, then try searching
<Qwell> _Spire_: yeah, doesn't look like it..  which is why I had hoped there was a sparc ubuntu channel
<goatmale> Hello everyone
<troy1of2> Jowi, tried that, comes back the same story.
<Qwell> I guess I'll just try it, and see if I can not blow it up ;)
<dli> c0de, easysource
<_Spire_> Qwell: I think there's a ubuntu-sparc forum on ubuntuforums, though
<c0de> ardchoille: How do I enable universe ?
<c0de> Oh
<_Spire_> !universe
<Qwell> _Spire_: I'm not too into forums
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<scott__> is us.archive.ubuntu.org  down for any one else?
<_Spire_> Qwell: sorry :(
<Qwell> _Spire_: it's all good - thanks
<ardchoille> !repos > c0de
<cpk2> scott__: yes
<magi> us.archive.ubuntu.org seems to be down
<scott__> dang.
<Jowi> troy1of2: you can try this: umount the mountpoint. *remove* the directory (make sure you have unmounted the directory first or all your files will be deleted), then mount it again.
<ardchoille> magi: Yeah
* _Spire_ announces: yes! us.archive.ubuntu.com IS down
<jjohn> I am having probs with my dvd playback any one can help me??
<cpk2> scott__: delete the us. from wherever it is listed in your sources.list file
<raj> troy1of2,  do this
<scott__> heh
<Jowi> troy1of2: you might have created the mountpoint as root already, that's why
<_Spire_> jjohn: what's your problem?
<cpk2> scott__: if you want to still apt-get things
<ardchoille> jjohn: IS the video "jumpy"?
<raj> anyways i got to go
<_Spire_> jjohn: or will it just not play?
<c0de> dli: Whats the site you sent me to update my source.list ?
<raj> catch u all later
<raj> ty gatekeeper ,
<troy1of2> Jowi, you know, I think you might be right.
<raj> troy1of2,  good luck
<jjohn> spire The players are seeing the dvd as txt files and the drive goes into a continuous loop
<troy1of2> Raj? What was you going to say do?
<scott__> anyone know if whoever-gets-poked-when-us.archive.ubuntu.com has been poked?
<_Spire_> c0de: you could try source-o-matic
<raj> troy1of2,  also try changing user properties
<ardchoille> !easysource c0de
<Rossino> i am having problems initializing live cd... PCI: Error while updating region... does anyone know whats wrong please??
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysource c0de - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_Spire_> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !easysource > c0de
<raj> system >>admin>>users
<wheels3572> ardchoille: This link can't be used, because its target "/media/backup/backup files" doesn't exist.
<troy1of2> Okay, but how do I change user properties. Remember, newbie here.
<_Spire_> scott__: yup
<c0de> Haha thanks
<bobovski> hi all
<_Spire_> scott__: it seems so, at least
<bobovski> is there a way to run scandisk or something like that on a widows partition from inside ubuntu?
<gatekeeper> raj: don't know what I did but yw :-)
<raj> troy1of2,  see system tab?
<troy1of2> Raj, yup.
<mcgrof> anyone know the difference between compiz-gnome and compiz-gnome-vanilla ? I figured compiz-gnome has more stuff.
<oneeyedelf1> what is a good feedreader, that integrates nicely with firefox for ubuntu?
<raj> clik system
<ardchoille> wheels3572: You can't *create* the link until the drive is mounted first.
<raj> then admin.
<gatekeeper> raj: troy1of2 you winning?
<raj> then users
<Emilia-> What do i need to have in my: /etc/dchroot.conf
<raj> raj is going down
<raj> heh
<mcgrof> 18:07 < raj> then users
<Emilia-> What do i need to have in my: /etc/dchroot.conf
<c0de> dli: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components doesn't tell me how to enable it. It only explains what its about..
<wheels3572> ardchoille: drive is mounted (automounted)
<jjohn> I did all the plugins and added libdvdcss
<goatmale> is us.archive.ubuntu.com still down?
<raj> anyways god bless all and take care
<troy1of2> gatekeeper, so far not so good.
<_Spire_> scott__: it's weird. the server for us.archive responds to pings, so it's not totally down
<raj> cya guys
<wheels3572> !Xfce4 > wheels3572
<ubotu> I know nothing about Xfce4  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> wheels3572: You sure you have the correct path in the ln command? Sounds like it's mounted to one place and you're trying to link from a diff place.
<cpk2> yes us.archive is down if you want to apt-get things remove us. from your entries in sources.list
<wheels3572> !xfce4 > wheels3572
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfce4  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scott__> Spire: ach, i gtg
<goatmale> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com still down?
<scott__> someone else's problem
<Emilia-> What do i need to have in my: /etc/dchroot.conf
<scott__> yep
<ardchoille> !xfce > wheels3572
<wheels3572> would a copy of my fstab file help?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Sure, pastebin it and I'll look.
<gdb> Someone really should add the notification about us.archive.ubuntu.com to the /topic/
<Emilia-> What do i need to have in my: /etc/dchroot.conf
<gdb> And perhaps some ETA information.
<wheels3572> ardchoille: thanks for the Help on Xubuntu :)
<Jerr> er, is there a way to change xubuntu's environment (from XFCE to, say, fluxbox)
<goatmale> gdb: do you know or how long it will be down?
<Jerr> assuming I already have fluxbox
<ardchoille> wheels3572: I don't remember helping you with xubuntu.. but, then again, I'm an old man :)
<gdb> goatmale: I have no idea whatsoever.
<cpk2> goatmale: you know you can still apt-get things right?
<jjohn> spire can you help me?
<LjL> Jerr: i think just select Fluxbox from the Session menu of your login screen
<goatmale> I can't.
<Subhuman> Jerr, yes, just install flyxbox
<ardchoille> Emilia-: You don't need to repeat your question every few seconds.
<cpk2> goatmale: did you read what i said?
<Subhuman> Jerr, its "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<c0de> ardchoille: How do I enable universe. The site you gave me only told me what its about..
<goatmale> I did sudo apt-get insta;; amarok
<goatmale> install**
<wheels3572> ardchoille: you just did by giving me the correct info from ubotu :) lol
<Subhuman> Jerr, youll want to install "fbconf" too.
<cpk2> (15:17:03) cpk2: yes us.archive is down if you want to apt-get things remove us. from your entries in sources.list
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Ahh, cool :)
<wheels3572> ardchoille: that's EXACTLY what I was looking for was how to install xubuntu lol
<goatmale> what's the command to do that cpk2?
<wheels3572> now brb getting copy of fstab
<Rossino> i am having problems while initializing ubuntu live cd... PCI: Error while updating region... does anyone know whats wrong here, please??
<Broadcast_> Hey
<Broadcast_> What can i do with ubuntu
<Broadcast_> something fun
<ardchoille> c0de: There is a link on the page I sent you about "Managing repositories in Ubuntu"
<cpk2> goatmale: the easiest would probably be to do "sudo kate /ext/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> "
<gatekeeper> troy1of2: is it mounting ok?
<cpk2> i mean etc
<troy1of2> Hey Jowi, gatekeeper, please tell raj thanks for helping as well as you guys.
<cpk2> not etx
<cpk2> its in /etc/apt/
<Jowi> troy1of2: you got it sorted?
<goatmale> thanks
<Subhuman> Broadcast_, probably better asking in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<c0de> ardchoille: You sent me this link: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gatekeeper> troy1of2: will when I see him
<element`ubuntu> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? -- where would this be?
<piwi> I am having a problem with win32codecs....... Image in wmv msk and divx is awful, like if contrast and luminosity have been set to a very low value. How to change that? It is like this isnce I installed the lib..?
<troy1of2> Believe it or not, I rebooted and all is well now. I am guessing all those changes we made in fstab did the trick but something else was getting in the way and after I rebooted it started working fine.
<ardchoille> c0de: That's source-o-matic.. sorry, I must have spaced it
<ardchoille> !universe > c0de
<Jowi> troy1of2: very good :)
<Bazzi> element`ubuntu: just press enter
<troy1of2> Anyway, I gotta run but thanks so much for the help. Take care!
<element`ubuntu> Bazzi, it says it doesn't exist...
<gatekeeper> troy1of2: Jowi excellent :-)
<ardchoille> c0de: I also sent you the !repos link ;)
<piwi> !win32
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bobovski> is there a way to check a windows formatted partition for errors while in ubuntu?
<wheels3572> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18656
<Bazzi> element`ubuntu: so you didnt install the required packages, which are linux-kernel-headers linux-source build-essential
<sharms> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<element`ubuntu> Bazzi, hmmm I'll go do that now -- thx
<Jowi> bobovski: what type of windows partition? fat32 or ntfs?
<Broadcast_> Hey
<Broadcast_> where can i get
<Broadcast_> get XGL/Compiz
<Broadcast_> XGL/Compiz
<piwi> I am having a problem with win32codecs....... Image in wmv msk and divx is awful, like if contrast and luminosity have been set to a very low value. How to change that? It is like this isnce I installed the lib..?
<bobovski> jowi: ntfs
<ardchoille> wheels3572: ln -s /media/backup/backups /home/<username>/Desktop/Backups isn't working for you? Is there a "backups" directory in /media/backup?
<bobovski> jowi: running xp
<jjohn> If I change my repositories to somewhere other than the US are they likely to be less restricted?
<Jowi> bobovski: there is a fsck.vfat for fat32. no idea if there is a ntfs one :-/
<wheels3572> ardchoille: Yes directory name is actually called Backup Files (with a space and those 2 caps)
<bobovski> jowi: I was resizing my ntfs partition and there was an error. now I can't access the partition at all
<c0de> ardchoille: Ok thanks I got it :)
<ardchoille> wheels3572: ln -s /media/backup/Backup\ Files /home/<username>/Desktop/Backups  See if that works.
<ardchoille> c0de: You're welcome :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@rrcs-70-61-158-109.central.biz.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> bobovski: sorry, can't help. never touched an ntfs partition in my life
<c0de> Now I'm just gunna read up on fvwm and how to fix it up the way I like
<Jowi> !info ntfstools
<ubotu> ntfstools: transitional package to install ntfsprogs. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<wheels3572> ardchoille: is this from sudo command or do I not need to be?
<Jowi> bobovski: might be something in that package
<technel> I have a cable connection and for some reason occasionally I have to restart the connection. In Windows, I just go to the connect, right click, and select "Repair" to attempt to re-establish the lost connection and reset the IP. Is there any equiv in ubuntu or do you have to restart?
<goatmale> yo cpk2 it was etc/apt
<ardchoille> wheels3572: you don't need sudo if you're creating the link in your user dir
<wheels3572> ok
<bobovski> jowi: let me see if I have a disk utility available to use as an ntfs program
<syndicate47> does anyone know how to get kdialog installed?
<piwi> technel: you can try to deactivate and reactivate it but there must be a more convenient way
<Jowi> technel: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Subhuman> bobovski, if you want to edit ntfs partitons (like size etc) use gparted or ntfsprogs
<cpk2> goatmale: /etc/apt/
<ardchoille> syndicate47: I thought that came with kde
<varsendaggr> how do i play wm9?
<piwi> Jowi: init.d contains what can be reinit in the system?
<bobovski> subhuman: do either of those have disk error-corretion programs?
<varsendaggr> with mplayer
<Jowi> varsendaggr: only in windows. wmv 9 not supported
<c0de> ardchoille: How do I make sure I'm using aterm ?
<cpk2> technel: ifdown and then ifup?
<ardchoille> varsendaggr: wm9 is not supported atm
<varsendaggr> Jowi, i dont like you
<Subhuman> bobovski, im not sure, it's journalled so why would it get errors?
<Jowi> varsendaggr: :)
<piwi> I am having a problem with win32codecs....... Image in wmv msk and divx is awful, like if contrast and luminosity have been set to a very low value. How to change that? It is like this isnce I installed the lib..?
<syndicate47> thanks ardchoille. do i have to install the whole KDE or is there a way to figure out in which package it is?
<varsendaggr> ardchoille, you either
<c0de> ardchoille: I set aterm as my preferred term. Should I restart X?
<wheels3572> ardchoille: ty that worked now next question will that stay there on every reboot AND question 2 do I still need the HD automounted as well?
<ardchoille> c0de: When you open aterm, you'll know it.. it's very different from gnome-terminal
<Jowi> varsendaggr: it's the microsoft DRM that is sort of in the way
<bobovski> subhuman: I'm sorry, I don't understand what journalled means?
<technel> Jowi, Thanks
<c0de> ardchoille: I set it as my default term, but I dont see aterm as a option from the gnome menu
<SanityInAnarchy> Some things not working on my Powerbook:  trackpad, wireless, and any form of suspend/sleep/hibernate
<Broadcast_> what is kde
<Jowi> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<analiser> how i unload one module
<ardchoille> syndicate47: I don't remember, sorry, maybe the folks in #kde ?
<Subhuman> bobovski, basically their is no need to check an ntfs drive for errors, if the partition is corrupted or something you can use "testdisk" (sudo apt-get install testdisk) to recover the data.
<gatekeeper> Broadcast_: window manager bit like windows
<bobovski> oh, great let me try that
<goatmale> cpk2: I deleted the wrong one
<piwi> please help if I cant play videos properly in ubuntu I will have to revert to windows xp... And nobody wants that isnt it?
<goatmale> which one was bad?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: the link will stay, but you need to have the hd mounted in order to use it
<Broadcast_> is it large to download
<Jowi> Broadcast_: have a loog at http://kde.org
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: syndicate47 what package?
<Jowi> s/loog/look
<goatmale> piwi did you install video codecs?
<syndicate47> ardchoille: thanks, i'll try there
<ardchoille> c0de: You might have to launch it from a gnome-terminal and you might have to create a menu item for it in alacarte
<wheels3572> ardchoille: ok so I do have to still have the drive mounted ok ty :) greatly appreciated and btw it does work :)
<SanityInAnarchy> ok, in that order -- anyone want to help me with my touchpad?
<bobovski> er, shit. except us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<wheels3572> ardchoille: thanks for all your help this morning and now
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: syndicate47 is looking for kdialog
<c0de> ardchoille: Scratch that, I figured it out. lol last question - how do I get windows to remember its demensions and position ?
<piwi> goatmale: yes I did win32 codecs but when I play divx msk or wmv streaming the picture is like if I changed luminosity and contrast to a very low level although I didnt change anything
<bobovski> how do I choose an alternate?
<gnomefreak> bobovski: take the us. out of it
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bobovski> sorry
<piwi> goatmale: in the other hand plain mpeg plays properly
<SanityInAnarchy> bobovski:  I'm not sure, I've got archive.ubuntu.com working for now
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Good job. I love symlinks :)
<ardchoille> wheels3572: You're welcome :)
<SanityInAnarchy> I can sometimes get it working by using two fingers, but it's fairly random
<wheels3572> ardchoille: I am loving it too lol as I hate to click to many times on the mouse when I KNOW it can be done in less time and less clicks lol
<piwi> whois piwi
<ompaul> bobovski, you can do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the letters "us." from the list or wait a while for it to come back when you are finished you need to run "sudo apt-get update" then you can continue as normal
<Broadcast_> how can i change the visual style of linux
<ardchoille> c0de: I believe that is controlled by the window manager. in gnome, the window manager is Metacity. You could try searching in gconf-editor but I don't think there are options for all apps.
<varun> how do I upgrade my kenel? I want 2.6.17......what package name would I use?
<c0de> ardchoille: Oh ok. Thanks a lot man
<goatmale> can some one pastebin me there sources.list? it would really help me out..
<Broadcast_> ?
<piwi> varun: I dont understand, why using an old kernel while 2.6.26 is out?
<gnomefreak> varun: you cant upgrade to that kernel without building it
<SanityInAnarchy> piwi:  um, what?  no it isn't
<cpk2> bobovski: you can still apt-get with the us.archive down, simply delete us. from all your entries that have it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> Broadcast_, you can customise the window you have, you can use other window managers
<element`ubuntu> Bazzi, I updated my system with those installs, but the /usr/src/linux/include directory still isn't there....
<SanityInAnarchy> piwi:  you might be thinking of 2.6.15, ubuntu rev 26
<ardchoille> c0de: Open a term and type  gnome-terminal --geometry 115x40  the --gometry option is useful for some apps, but others don't recognise it. You;ll just have to play with it and see.
<varun> piwi: lol....I didn't know that........how would I upgrade to that?
<piwi> SanityInAnarchy: my mistake its 2.6.15-26 actually
<Bazzi> element`ubuntu: should be
<KBlair> Hi, is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com down? I can't get any packages from it.
<element`ubuntu> Bazzi, should, but it's not....
<ompaul> Broadcast_, what are you currently running
<piwi> varun: sorry my mistake :D
<goatmale> cpk2 how do you revert it once it is back up?
<Broadcast_> ubuntu
<varun> piwi: no worries :-)
<SanityInAnarchy> KBlair:  yes, it is.  Use archive.ubuntu.com till it comes back up.
<bobovski> Man, now I'm getting this problem:
<bobovski> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bobovski>   testdisk: Depends: libntfs8 (>= 1.12.1) but it is not installable
<bobovski> E: Broken packages
<element`ubuntu> Bazzi, I installed those 3 things you said, 2 of which I think already had installed...but updated.
<KBlair> Ok, thanks.
<Bazzi> well you obviously didn't install them all properly then :/
<cpk2> goatmale: just put the us. back in or you can use source-o-matic
<element`ubuntu> Bazzi, I did apt-get install <those 3 pax>
<piwi> goatmale: any ideas?
<cpk2> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bobovski: sudo apt-get -f install    <<type htat alone
<varun> gnomefreak: so I need to download the package, untar is and then compile it, right? I just don't know where to download it from? kernel.org?
<element`ubuntu> Bazzi, not sure how I can go wrong there....
<cpk2> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gatekeeper> goatmale: gives you some idea of what mine look like: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Broadcast_> ?
<gnomefreak> varun: yes
<bobovski> gnomefreak: ok, then what?
<gnomefreak> bobovski: did it fix it?
<bobovski> let me see
<varun> gnomefreak: so there is nothing special about the ubuntu kernel? I thought they might hack it or something
<bobovski> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> varun: nothing speical with it
<gnomefreak> bobovski: did it say it upgraded or installed or removed packages?
<varun> gnomefreak: SanityInAnarchy was talking about an Ubuntu Rev?
<Subhuman> bobovski, do you have all repos enavled?
<ompaul> cpk2, there is now an alias for sourceomatic which points to the same place
<gnomefreak> varun: what about it?
<bobovski> gnomefreak: it said none removed, installd and 1 not upgraded
<varun> gnomefreak: how is that different from the kernel.org version?
<goatmale> awesome everything works now, thanks.
<bobovski> gnomefreak: so, I guess I already have testdisk
<gnomefreak> varun: how is 2.6.17 differnet from 2.6.17?
<bobovski> now, I just have to figure out where it is
<gnomefreak> bobovski: apt-cache policy testdisk
<cpk2> bobovski: locate testdisk?
<Jowi> 'night all
<gnomefreak> bobovski: does it say its installed?
<varun> gnomefreak: how is 2.6.17 different from 2.6.17 Ubuntu Rev 26
<bobovski> nope, no testdisk here
<Broadcast_> does anyone know a free toll number for linux help
<gnomefreak> varun: you have to build it
<crimsun> varun: there is no '2.6.17 Ubuntu Rev 26'
<gnomefreak> varun: there is no 2.6.17 for dapper unless you build it
<siennalizard> Broadcast_: you're dreaming ain't ya?
<ompaul> Broadcast_, heh, pay me and I will run one ;-)
<Broadcast_> lol
<Broadcast_> :D
<varsendaggr> you know what would  be cool:   to beable to easily change a folder to be the desktop
<varun> gnomefreak: ahhhh ok.....I follow......sorry
<varsendaggr> is there a way to do that
<bobovski> ok, so I can't install testdisk...is there a comparable app?
<siennalizard> !mv > varsendaggr
<ubotu> I know nothing about mv  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> bobovski: why not?
<siennalizard> !mv > siennalizard
<ubotu> I know nothing about mv  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> How do I disable the MENU key (the key next to the right Ctrl key)?
<Steph14> How do I know which to install?  Ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu or xubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> bobovski: apt-cache policy testdisk? did it show what repo its in?
<ubuntu__> hello, what is make error 1? what does it mean?
<bobovski> cpk2: well, I'm getting it from packages.debian now...maybe that will work
<gatekeeper> Broadcast_: I thought this was the free toll number for ubuntu lol
<ardchoille> Steph14: Depends on which desktop environment you want to use.
<bobovski> apt-cache policy testdisk
<bobovski> testdisk:
<bobovski>   Installed: (none)
<bobovski>   Candidate: 6.1-1
<bobovski>   Version table:
<bobovski>      6.1-1 0
<bobovski>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<Steph14> I'd like to be able to switch between Gnome and KDE
<gnomefreak> bobovski: enable universe repo and dont paste in here
<ubuntu__> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ardchoille> Steph14: You can install using the Alternate CD, then install kubuntu-desktop. That will give you both the gnoem and kde desktops.
<Broadcast_> lol
<bobovski> gnomefreak: sorry for the paste...didn't know it was disallowed.
<gatekeeper> Steph14: Install Ubuntu then install the kde desktop
<ompaul> bobovski, do not page in this channel, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org thank you
<goatmale> what sites do I remove from sorces.list to get aptget to work correctly
* gatekeeper says night all
<ompaul> night gatekeeper
<chx> whee! i compiled a Breezy driver on my Dapper desktop -- and much to my amazement it even works.
<spartas> goatmale, just remove the us. before the address
<goatmale> I did
<chx> works on my Breezy laptop, that is
<gatekeeper> night ompaul :-)
<spartas> goatmale, apt-get update before doing anything else
<Broadcast_> damn, linux is so boring man
<Steph14> Is there a particual desktop thats standard now, or is it all a matter of choice?
<Broadcast_> whats there to do on it
<ompaul> I have a little daemonised service I want to run, that is not the issue but I need it to start on boot and I need other services to be sure to start before it any ideas
<enyc> Steph14: well 'gnome' is the default so-to-speak
<enyc> Steph14: kde / xfce are alternative base-install desktop-choices
<goatmale> 99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)] 
<Mattchewie> I seem to be having issue connecting to us.archive
<goatmale> it's down. but I took it off the sources.list
<bobovski> thanks for the help all
<goatmale> but it is still notworking
<enyc> Mattchewie: yes there is a problem with the Argonne National Laboratory (us) mirror
<enyc> Mattchewie: use arnother mirror ;-)
<rubem> hi there
<spartas> goatmale, it shouldn't be trying to connect to us.archive anymore (make sure you removed us. from everything)
<goatmale> yes I did.
<spartas> k
<rubem> where can i set my envoirnement variables?
<Mattchewie> enyc: thanks for the info!
<enyc> goatmale: did you 'sudo apt-get update' too
<enyc> goatmale: ?
<goatmale> yup
<Steph14> So if I use the Alternate CD install, I can install Gnome as default and add KDE later?
<goatmale> I will postbin it
<enyc> goatmale: did that cgive errors when apt-get update'ing ?
<ardchoille> Steph14: yes
<enyc> goatmale: excellent
<enyc> goatmale: put sources.list on there too ;-)
<goatmale> never mind
<rubem> where can i set the CLASSPATH envoirnment variable?
<cpk2> goatmale: your sources.list should look something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18657
<Steph14> Is the install non-distructive?
<gnomefreak> ebmaybe because you are using us.archive.com?
<ardchoille> Steph14: I have one box which has Ubuntu, KUbuntu and XUbuntu
<goatmale> It didn't work when i updated, but it worked when I did sudo apt-get install program
<spartas> i think goatmale forgot to remove (at least one) us.archive
<enyc> Steph14: erm iirc you acn install 'kubuntu-desktop' packago no trouble
<ardchoille> Steph14: It can be, you have to make those decisions uring the install
<enyc> Steph14: you can always 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' again but I dont think you will remove that at all
<cpk2> goatmale: you always need to sudo when you use apt-get...
<goatmale> I ctrl Fed it and it didn't find any US
<GreySim> If I'm filing a bug about the floppy formatting dialog, would that be Nautilus, or a separate program? I haven't used floppies in 3+ years before today, and I remember it used to be a separate program, and it looks like it could be still, so I'm just double checking. :)
<spartas> apt-get really should be aliased to sudo apt-get
<goatmale> I know I always do sudo.
<enyc> GreySim: im not sure... i just use the fdformat command ;-)
<Steph14> Right now I'm dual booting win xp and Suse 10.1, but I need a basic linux I can use on computer I am going to be donating
<gnomefreak> spartas: than make it an alias
<enyc> Steph14: Ubuntu sounds good
<spartas> gnomefreak, been aliased for a while (i meant on new installs off the cd)
<ardchoille> spartas: You can alias that in your ~/.bashrc
* gnomefreak runs "update" and it runs sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> spartas: why when you can open synaoptic and it runs it for you
<billfur> is there a way to make gnome not take huge gobs of memory?
<GreySim> Oh, bug already filed anyway. Nevermind.
<gnomefreak> same with cron and update-manager
<Qwell> billfur: Don't run it :)
<Steph14> Does it have NTFS read ability?
<gnomefreak> Steph14: yes
<GreySim> Apparently it is a separate program though, gfloppy.
<gnomefreak> Steph14: read only
<Qwell> billfur: or, alternatively, use a WM besides metacity
<rubem> anyone know where can i set my envoirnement variables?
<phaedrus44> billfur:  yeah use fluxbox
<Qwell> and if you want to reduce RAM usage while using gnome...don't run KDE apps
<spartas> gnomefreak, true, at least when you have a graphics system available, but in that scenario you have update-manager to alert you automatically
<Steph14> Does it come with an MP3 decoder built in (I can't get Suse to play Mp3's)
<Qwell> if you run a KDE app in Gnome, it has to have the Gnome libs AND KDE libs loaded
<SanityInAnarchy> still no one to help me with my Powerbook?  I guess I'll try Gentoo next, someone has to have this right...
<JDStone> how do I confirm if Samba has LDAPsam support?
<Qwell> SanityInAnarchy: I bet mac osx would run well on it
<ardchoille> billfur: You can run a window manager other than Metacity in gnome. I dislike Metacity and wrote a tutorial about how to switch WM's in gnome
<JDStone> MAC OS X blows
<billfur> Qwell, sure, but right now between gnome and kde libs/gui its reporting over 300 meg.
<JDStone> SanityInAnarchy, what do you need?
<Qwell> billfur: yes.  only run one
<billfur> That seems excessive, even for all that stuff
<SanityInAnarchy> OS X runs beautifully, but the lack of a package manager is starting to make me feel...  well, this is a family friendly channel
<JDStone> I've gotten Ubuntu to run on my mac
<ardchoille> billfur: If you're interested in switching Metacity to another WM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<pepsi> Steph14, you just need to install gstreamer-mad or whatever it is exactly
<darknessofevil> btw has anyone here had good success with the ntfs-3g driver?
<SanityInAnarchy> JDStone:  following things don't work:  touchpad, wireless, suspend/sleep/hibernate
<J-_> what filesystem can be used for both Linux and Windows with large capacity reading.. I have a 300gb hdd.
<JDStone> really?
<ardchoille> I am using the openbox window manager in gnome now:  http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/359/mygnomecp1.png
<JDStone> SanityInAnarchy, it all worked for me out of the box
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.ca/96509
<ubuntu__> anyone able to help ?
<Steph14> I'm downlading the Alternate CD iso at the moment
<transgress> okay i have a usb headset, and everytime i boot up with it plugged in it becomes the default sound card... can i switch which card is default w/o rebooting?
<JDStone> How do I confirm if Samba is compiled wtih ldapsam support?
<asparagui> i'm trying to resize a disk to install ubuntu,  but i'm getting all sorts of errors with the ntfs parition...anybody know of way to fix the drive shy of reinstalling everything?
<SanityInAnarchy> JDStone:  Powerbook G4, 17", bought it last year...
<JDStone> same here, but I havea  15"
<crimsun> transgress: System> Preferences> Sound> Set default sound card
<JDStone> well, I bought mine about 2 years ago
<Mattchewie> Steph14: on the ubuntu wiki they give the process for installing the appropriate packages to get dvd playback and mp3 support
<tuxtux> good night
<Steph14> I take it wine runs fine as well
<pepsi> Steph14, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<SanityInAnarchy> JDStone:  that might make a difference.  I know it detects the touchpad as 17" specifically, and I know it's an "Airport Extreme" (bcm4306, fsck-ing Broadcom)
<square1> hi everyone
<spartas> J, you could use (read and write) to FAT32 on both OSs, but you'll need separate partitions for running linux on the machine
<asparagui> doesn't 2.16.17 support the broadcom?
<patrick_king> i have downloaded ubuntu dapper right burnd too disc, once the boot bit loads i select live and install. the problem it does install
<unstablesob> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<J-_> spartas: it'll only give me 32gb per partition? i have an external hdd i need to format
<square1> can anyone explain what are the differences between Power Manager and Battery Charge Monitor? And what is better for a laptop use?
<unstablesob> i've managed to get my Airport Extreme working with WEP, now just need to get WPA working
<square1> unstablesob: install network manager
<asparagui> J-_:  that's just the windows paritioner, use the linux one and it will let you see the whole drive.
<unstablesob> I'm using knetworkmanager atm, just doesn't seem to want to connect with WPA
<pepsi> spartas, find something to use ext3 in windows
<square1> it works fine ere
<square1> * here
<piwi> goatmale: yes I did win32 codecs but when I play divx msk or wmv streaming the picture is like if I changed luminosity and contrast to a very low level although I didnt change anything
<piwi> goatmale: yes I did win32 codecs but when I play divx msk or wmv streaming the picture is like if I changed luminosity and contrast to a very low level although I didnt change anything
<J-_> asparagui: okay, cool. thanks.
<patrick_king> i dont know what to do
<raskolnikov> how do you move a file to another computer from the command line when you're ssh'd into it?
<skavenge> piwi: using the totem plugin?
<Qwell> raskolnikov: You can use scp
<asparagui> J-_: np. ;-)
<piwi> skavenge: using w32codecs and any player
<raskolnikov> well i mean how do i get back to browsing the computer i'm on files
<raskolnikov> my command line says @blackbox which is the computer i want to send the file to
<billfur> also, does the installer right now support (well) ntfs resizing?
<spartas> raskolnikov, you can either 'exit' or you can ssh over ssh back to the original machine
<skavenge> piwi: have you tried turning down the brightness in totem? i find i have to do that on a fresh install as everything looks 'washed out'
<darknessofevil> yea im mainly interested in the ntfs-3g driver doing deletes/creating files, etc
<darknessofevil> not just reading it like i currently have
<raskolnikov> but what does the command look like to copy the file to the other computer?
<CookieMonstah> HEY why wont scrot take image from my mplayer?
<skavenge> piwi: this makes a difference in streams as well since totem is used within the browser to play the movie
<profoX`> CookieMonstah: blue image?
<raskolnikov> ssh scp j@blackbox file  j@lhost directory?
<CookieMonstah> profoX`, black
<profoX`> CookieMonstah: what video output you using
<raskolnikov> something like that?
<piwi> skavenge: no I will do this now but I dont think it will help as plain mpeg plays perfectly fine
<spartas> scp localfile remoteuser@remotemachine:remotedestination
<CookieMonstah> profoX`, X11 ?
<profoX`> CookieMonstah: same.. try gl2 or xv..
<raskolnikov> alright
<raskolnikov> thanks spartas
<profoX`> CookieMonstah: are you using aiglx or xgl
<skavenge> piwi: hmm i dunno then
<raskolnikov> does anyone know a good book for networking linux?
<raskolnikov> pdf
<piwi> skavenge: wmv streams cant be played in forefox i always get the missing plugin stuff i have to copy paste in totem
<spartas> np
<square1> raskolnikov: scp /path/to/files/here login_there@remote.machine:/remote/path
<profoX`> CookieMonstah: aiglx, then try xshm .. xgl, then try gl2 or xv
<patrick_king> how do i install dapper i have the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 copie, but it doesnt install it only runs live
<profoX`> patrick_king: doubleclick the installer icon on the desktop
<root1> argh
<root1> apt-get is still down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<profoX`> patrick_king: next time ask ubuntu questions in #ubuntu :)
<LjL> apt-get is a program, it cannot be down
<CookieMonstah> wont work
<root1> WHAT ARE THEY DOING!?!?!?!
<square1> root1: try other repos
<LjL> the US mirrors are down. use others.
<CookieMonstah> profoX`, wont work
<piwi> patrick_king: you can install it with the shortut on the desktop when the livecd has booted
<cpk2> root1: only the us. one is
<root1> sorry
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<root1> a little upset
<piwi> profoX`: this actually is #ubuntu
<patrick_king> profox; im installing from a xp machien
<profoX`> piwi: whoa ! omg ;)
<square1> root1: try uk. for example
<profoX`> piwi: sorry dude.. i was messing up channels
<root1> how?
<cpk2> root1: open your sources.list and remove us. from all entries that have it
<piwi> profoX`: lol np mate
<square1> root1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<square1> find and replace
<square1> change us. to uk.
<profoX`> patrick_king: that's okay, you just have to reboot with the desktop cd, and then the live cd starts, right ? ater the live cd has started there's an icon on the desktop: install.. use that to install ubuntu
<patrick_king> ok cheers will do
<profoX`> patrick_king: don't use the ubuntu cd INSIDE windows xp, that won't work
<patrick_king> ok
<profoX`> patrick_king: just reboot.. good luck
<root1> ok
<square1> can anyone explain what are the differences between Power Manager and Battery Charge Monitor? And what is better for a laptop use?
<patrick_king> profox; if that doesnt work i will install breezy and update
<root1> squarel: its blank
<square1> its blank?
<profoX`> patrick_king: it should work :)
<root1> squarel: yes
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> there you go root1 use that link to get the repos
<square1> sorry, it's not sources.lst, it's sources.list :S
<root1> argh Ubuntu is so slow in MVMplayer
<square1> my bad
<Broadcast_> Hey
<root1> when you only have 512 ram
<Broadcast_> how can i change the look of my ubuntu
<Broadcast_> ?
<element`ubuntu> I installed linux-sources and all that kernel stuff...but it's not compiling and giving me a /usr/src/linux/include files/folder...any idea how to get that working?
<root1> there we go
<NerfYoda> howdy
<johnm1019> im using the ubuntu alt installer yet even my old video card doesn't like that text based intsaller is there a key sequence i can drop at the first alternate install menu to go into serious text only mode
<root1> squarel: there all de not us
<Broadcast_> ??
<root1> should I change?
<square1> no
<square1> change only the us ones
<root1> there are no us ones
<johnm1019> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<Broadcast_> ?
<Lobster> n8
<root1> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Broadcast_> how can i change the look of my ubuntu
<root1> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<root1> !look
<ubotu> I know nothing about look - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<square1> Broadcast_: http://www.gnome-look.org
<root1> !change
<ubotu> I know nothing about change - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<root1> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<square1> just one example...
<Broadcast_> thanks
<root1> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<furrykef> Is the repository down or something? I can't seem to download anything with Synaptic.
<wheels3572> furrykef: can you get an ip on that repo?
<furrykef> Hold on, let me see.
<wheels3572> furrykef: I am having an issue with a repo as well thats why I ask
<cpk2> furrykef: the US repos are down
<root1> !tar
<wheels3572> cpk2: ty that's what I ran into
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<furrykef> Yeah, same here. How do I connect to a mirror or something?
<cpk2> remove the us. from all entries that have it in your sources.list
<cpk2> really wish they made a motd for that
<piwi> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wheels3572> cpk2: can I have you look at my sources.list I cant seem to get xubuntu-desktop from the archive.ubuntu.com either has it been renamed or something?
<spartas> furrykef, you'll need to 'sudo apt-get update' after removing the us. from repos
<forevertheuni> hi..why doesn't my cvs package doesn't support pserver method in cvs? I'm trying to run a cvs command but....I have an error saying password is only accepted in pserver method :/
<furrykef> OK, thanks guys
<root___> what is the last version of the Ubuntu driver for nvidia boards?
<ciplogic> how do I track the version of nvidia drivers?
<ciplogic> (nvidia-glx package)
<Broadcast_> where are the themes located in ubuntu
<spartas> apt-cache showpkg nvidia-glx
<ciplogic> themes: /usr/share/themes
<ciplogic> spartas: thank you
<wheels3572> cpk2: Here is a look at my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18659
<ciplogic> spartas: is the last one
<spartas> the first one that says Versions
<Broadcast_> ok, when i copy the file , it gives me permission error
<root1> change server
<root1> argh
<Broadcast_> how?
<root1> how do I change server in weechat?
<Broadcast_> oh
<cpk2> wheels3572: that looks fine?
<root1> BVraodcast you need to be sudp
<Broadcast_> well, whats with my permission error
<wheels3572> Broadcast_: it means you need to use sudo
<Reimu>  In gnome can you have two different wallpapers? Like KDE where
<Reimu>                you can have one wallpaper in one workstation and another in
<Reimu>                another one. I don't see an option in the system menu
<spartas> ciplogic, you can use dpkg -p nvidia-glx | grep -i version to see the installed version as well
<wheels3572> Broadcast_: are you using VIM?
<Broadcast_> cant i copy it from graphical
<Frizz0> Hi
<Reimu> In gnome can you have two different wallpapers? Like KDE where you can have one wallpaper in one workstation and another in another one. I don't see an option in the system menu
<Broadcast_> whats vim
<cpk2> wheels3572: have you done apt-get update after changing sources.list?
<wheels3572> cpk2:  yes I did
<wheels3572> cpk2: E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<wheels3572> was wondering if it was renamed or something
<ardchoille> is it safe to "sed -i s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g /etc/apt/sources.list?
<wheels3572> ardchoille: are you trying to remove all the us from your sources.list?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: yes
<ardchoille> wheels3572: just need to know if that will cause any problems with anything
<wheels3572> ardchoille: hold on one second
<vdepizzol> How I install this capture card? Philips Semiconductors SAA7133 Video Broadcast Decoder
<ubuntu_> hola
<forevertheuni> hi..why doesn't my cvs package doesn't support pserver method in cvs? I'm trying to run a cvs command but....I have an error saying password is only accepted in pserver method :/
<goatmale> how can I find out my sound card information?
<goatmale> lspci?
<transgress> damn that was mean
<transgress> oops wrong channel
<NerfYoda> hey guys. i just installed xubuntu 6.06 and my sound is coming out in mono. whats the best way to troubleshoot this? google hasn't been much help
<forevertheuni> :D I have no sound at all :D
<goatmale> I barely have any sound.
<spartas> ardchoille, that will work fine (i just tried it, however i usually use sed -e and echo it back to the file)
<cparker> somebody call me?
<cello_rasp> does anyone know how to PURGE a LAMP install? I have messed up mysql and no matter what i do the problem persists
<Mattchewie> goatmale: lspci is always a great place to start :D
<NerfYoda> cello_rasp, it depends on how you installed it
<cello_rasp> NerfYoda: apt-get
<ardchoille> spartas: Thanks
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if the xubuntu-desktop has been renamed or put under another name?
<NerfYoda> apt-get remove then?
<Mattchewie> NerfYoda: what kind of sound card are you using?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: I installed xubuntu-desktop recently and it should be there
<ardchoille> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.32 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cello_rasp> NerfYoda don't think I havent tried it. No, for some reason mysql persists no matter what
<gireeshm> how can I install Dapper using existing swap and home partitions?
<gireeshm> I only want to format the / partition
<NerfYoda> Mattchewie: its onboard sound on a shuttle sn25p. its an Envy24PT/HT chipset. it worked fine back when i tried FC4
<Reimu> gireeshm: select the manually edit partition table thing in the installed
<Mattchewie> hrm, I would make sure the correct module is loaded and then check your alsa settings
<Reimu> and then do not check the reformat box for the home partition mounts
<NerfYoda> cello_rasp, define "persists" :)
<gireeshm> Reimu, did that. Nowhere does it let me select what to set a given partition to
<NerfYoda> Mattchewie, how would I go about doing either of those? :)
<cello_rasp> NerfYoda: mysql database remains on ubuntu
<cello_rasp> despite purge.
<Broadcast_> hey
<Mattchewie> NerfYoda: I would say search google for the what the module is called for that card, then do a lsmod and see if its there.
<Broadcast_> i dont know how to install a theme
<Mattchewie> but first, I would run "alsamixer" and make sure there isn't anything weird in that..its a ncurse base mixer so its pretty straight forward
<bettsp> How do I set the proxy for the entire system?
<WebMaven> Is something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Reimu> gireeshm: that is odd, because I installed xubuntu with an existing home partition :/, umm if you manually edit the partition table after the partitioner you can set mount points,
<spartas> WebMaven, yes the us mirror is down
<Reimu> anyways, I got to eat now, sorry
<Broadcast_> ??
<WebMaven> For the record, neither synaptic nor gDebi deal very well with this. gDebi is worse.
<livingdaylight> downloaded elephant dreams http://orange.blender.org/download but can't open the avi file
<NerfYoda> Mattchewie, you can have my manbabies.
<goatmale> when I say lspci what is the combination of letters and numbers mean?
<NerfYoda> You're the best!
<goatmale> meaning this stuff EMU10k1
<WebMaven> is there an ETA for us.archive.ubuntu.com being back up?
<NerfYoda> found that a hw switch was turned off in alsamixer
<livingdaylight> fsking great
<WebMaven> spartas:  is there an ETA for us.archive.ubuntu.com being back up?
<SeanTater> WebMaven: why not just change to archive.ubuntu.com (no us.)
<spartas> WebMaven, not that i know of, but you can switch the repos using 'sudo sed -i s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g etc/apt/sources.list'
<SeanTater> WebMaven: It will redirect you to the mirrors that work
<bettsp> Sorry, I got booted. Did anyone know how to set the proxy?
<spartas> oops, should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<WebMaven> SeanTater, spartas: thanks.
<yannis> hello
<spartas> np
<vdepizzol> How I put my capture card to work? Someone can help me?
<SeerNo> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down???
<SeerNo> i can't apt-get anything
<Mattchewie> SeerNo, yes
<Mattchewie> SeerNo, you will have to use a different mirror or wait it out :D
<lens> hey, I am working with wine and I use the command winecfg and I want to change it to windows NT 4.0... the only problem is I can't figure out how to save my settings, the window looks too small.
<SeerNo> thanks
<HermanDE> Morning all...
<SeerNo> any pointer to list of mirrors?
<goatmale> yeah hold on seer
<shea> SeerNo, just omit the 'us.'
<shea> heh
<SeerNo> ok cool thanks!
<Broadcast_> how can i aply a theme
<Broadcast_> please
<lens> winecfg
<coachJ> are the US repos still down?
<shea> apparently
<Broadcast_> ?
<lens> anyone have problems with the winecfg window being too small?
<bettsp> lens: Try making the window bigger (Alt-Space, Size)
<Reimu> In gnome can you have two different wallpapers? Like KDE where you can have one wallpaper in one workstation and another in another one. I don't see an option in the system menu
<bettsp> lens: Or hold Alt and drag the window
<lens> bettsp ... ok thanks.
<bettsp> lens: If that doesn't work, you can manually set parameters using command-line switches in wine
<goatmale> seerno you can also use this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<yelek> I have a question if anyone could help...
<varsendaggr> ak jahshaka is not finding qmake
<shea> Reimu, i guess you could always just use xsetroot :] 
<goatmale> it worked for me..
<varsendaggr> i just installed it
<shea> (i dont know)
<Reimu> shea: What is that?
<bettsp> Reimu: You can't do that, people keep asking for it in GNOME but the devs are reticent
<yelek> I installed wine, and I am trying to put a link in the menu of KDE, anyone know ho to do this
<shea> sets the root window params
<gireeshm> hmmm
<Ballsy> Anyone know how to convince the Dapper LiveCD to boot to run-level 3 right off the bat?
<lens> bettsp: I heard dapper drake ignores the config file so you have to do it through the window... and also I tried alt and alt-space and resize is greyed out.
<Reimu> bettsp: What would happen if I install KDE and use kcontrol to control the desktop but still be in the grnome desktop?
<bettsp> Reimu: Just take two wallpapers and edit them together into one file that's the size of your combined screen
<bettsp> Reimu: Nothing, it won't work
<Reimu> wait... are you saying that if you put a really big wallpaper
<cpk2> Ballsy: when it starts just do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop?
<square1> yelek: if its like gnome, check this: http://maia.deec.uc.pt/mwiki/Linux/Gnome/AddingNewMenuItems
<Reimu> it will go from desktop 1 - 2?
<yelek> I think it's differen actually...
<Reimu> Or is there a way to attach desktops like xfce?
<bettsp> Reimu: I think so, depending on how you set the sizing
<varsendaggr> ./configure: line 50: qmake: command not found
<Reimu> oh, that is great, but how do you attach desktops, I don't think it could work right now, but if I attach them (so that when I drag a window down it goes into the next desktop) it might work
<Ballsy> cpk2, keeping in mind my base OS is WinXP, and I'm only trying to 'demo' Ubunto via the Live CD.  Not sure I can get to the point where I can issue the sudo command.
<danpalka> help!
<square1> Ballsy: you can issue the sudo command on the live cd
<Ballsy> cpk2, in Suse 10.1, for example, you can specify '3' as a boot option, and it'll take you to run-level 3.  I have yet to find an analogous boot option for ubuntu
<varsendaggr> Ballsy, yeah
<danpalka> im a mac OS X user, and my friend wants me to "fix" his PC and we decided to try ubuntu because of some other peoples recommendations
<square1> the default runlevel in ubuntu is 2
<cpk2> Ballsy: ubuntu does do run level like that, run level 2-5 or whatever is the same
<danpalka> so i downloaded the CD and booted from it but everything is soo slow
<danpalka> and im not sure exactly what steps i should take to install it onto his pc
<cpk2> Ballsy: if you want to shutdown the xserver just do sudo invoker-rc.d gdm stop
<square1> danpalka: its running and decompressing stuff from the cd all the time, its normal the slowliness
<spartas> Ballsy, grub isn't run on the livecd, but if you install ubuntu you should be able to specify a runlevel at the grub shell
<bettsp> danpalka: Just click on the Install link on the desktop
<Ballsy> cpk2, square1, varsendaggr, I believe I neglected to mention that the reason I need to do this is because the LiveCD stops at 'configuring some drivers.....ok' and dumps me to a blank screen with blinking cursor.  And I can't get to any of the term windows via ctrl-alt-f*
<danpalka> well i went to Disk Manager to format his disk first
<danpalka> and then i open that install app but it takes like 20 minutes just to launch
<danpalka> is that abnormal?
<bettsp> danpalka: You might have a bad CD
<danpalka> Mac OS X install CDs also boot into the full GUI for installing, but its never this slow
<cpk2> Ballsy: you check to make sure the cd is?
<Reimu> *googles xsetroot* this looks like it might work, how does it work? is there a package for it?
<square1> Ballsy: thats  bad
<danpalka> hmm
<danpalka> is there a command line way to install from the Desktop CD
<square1> Ballsy: don't you have a usb stick connected while booting?
<Ballsy> cpk2, the .iso I downloaded passed the checksum test.  HOWEVER, when running the 'test CD medium' thing from the Ubuntu menu, it found 4-5 mismatch/failures....however, I ran that same medium on my laptop with no problems.
<square1> Ballsy: i once had a problem with that on suse....
<danpalka> also as a side note: in the Disk Manager when i'm choosing a file format and the choices are like Extended 2, Extended 3, etc...
<danpalka> which would be best to choose
<varsendaggr> anyone else haivng an issue with us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Bison> Has anyone had a problem with isos for 6.06?
<square1> varsendaggr: everyone... down, try another one
<Ballsy> square, no USB stick, no.  I (kinda) figured out how to get around the problem in Suse though.
<cpk2> varsendaggr: its down, use a mirror
<dmsantam> varsendaggr, yes
<bettsp> danpalka: Do you care about what's on the disk? You can clear it by running "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=64"
<cpk2> Ballsy: so it sounds like either something is wrong with the cd or your hardware?
<varsendaggr> how do i do that with apt?
<Ballsy> Bison, what kind of 'problem' are you referring to ?  Did they pass the checksum test ?
<danpalka> nothing on the hard drive matters
<Howitzer> Where do i modify the focus settings?
<bettsp> That command will completely clear the drive contents
<danpalka> his Windows XP install became so slow from viruses or spyware or whatever it is hes downloading
<Reimu> wait... xsetroot is for xfree86 T_T
<Ballsy> cpk2, I'm pretty sure it's my SiS 760 onboard vid that's causing it, and there's APPARENTLY a fix, but you have to do a full Ubuntu install first, and I'm not quite ready to commit to that yet.  ;)
<bettsp> (Well, in the sense of the partition structure)
<Bison> Ballsy: well originally i thought it might be a hardware problem...
<chris08> hi, does anyone have a ati 7500 running with dapper and 3d enabled?
<Bison> Once I burn them, they either won't boot up correctly, or they don't install/pass the cd check
<Ballsy> cpk2, which is why I'm trying to figure out how to NOT start X during the LiveCD thang.
<Bison> and by correctly, i mean at all
<Bison> it just hangs on 'Booting from CD' or whatever
<yelek> anyone know how to put an installed program into the KDE menu?
<element`ubuntu> I installed linux-sources and all that kernel stuff...but it's not compiling and giving me a /usr/src/linux/include files/folder...any idea how to get that working?
<Broadcast_> where do i find the recycle bin
<Bison> yelek: did you log in and then out?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Bison> er, the other way
<billfur> is eclipse with C broken on dapper?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Get counted: http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net | us.archive.ubuntu.com is down; please use another CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<Howitzer> Where do i modify the focus settings?
<chris08> broadcast: bottom left corner
<Ballsy> Bison, I'm having a virtually identical issue.  Checksums were fine on the ISOs, burned them 3 diff times using DVD Decryptor and Nero 6, and I still get a few failures during the disk check.  But, that doesn't stop the LiveCD from working on my laptop and a machine at work.  Just fails on my home desktop hardware.
<billfur> for automakefiles.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed again :(
<chris08> broadcast: ehh bottom right corner
<Broadcast_> i removed it
<ringard> can anyone access us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Broadcast_> :(
<Broadcast_> :$
<crimsun> ringard: topic.
<Ballsy> Bison, out of curiosity, what kind of vid card are you using ?
<yelek> Bison: no I dodnt know I was supposed to, heh
<ringard> :)
<Bison> yelek: try that, it should work
<yelek> k I'll be back then....thx
<darth_gimp> Where do I find what I need to write and compile C++ based programs?
<Broadcast_> ?
<Bison> Ballsy: live cd no worky either
<Broadcast_> bin?
<Bison> Ballsy: Nvidia
<Bison> Ballsy: what MB are you using?
<bettsp> darth_gimp: apt-get build-essential
<Blissex> darth_gimp: do a web search for 'build-essential'
<Bison> its not trying to like boot up a 2.4 kernel or anything is it?
<Bison> I had no issues with Hoary
<Broadcast_> ???
<Bison> btw
<Broadcast_> where is the RECYCLE BIN
<danpalka> i dont get why this installer is taking so long to launch
<danpalka> even from the cd
<danpalka> its reading the CD like crazy
<Bison> Oh, and the liveCD...it runs realllllly slowly, eventually hanging
<darth_gimp> bettsp, does that allow me to write my own C++ Code?
<danpalka> yeah my LiveCD thing is hanging as well
<bettsp> darth_gimp: It gives you a compiler
<Ballsy> Bison, ASUS K8S-LA mobo....
<darth_gimp> I want to do C++ programming.
<Broadcast_> please
<Broadcast_> where can i find the recycle bin
<Broadcast_> ?
<Bison> I couldn't even get the 'server install' CD to boot at all
<bettsp> darth_gimp: apt-get install kdevelop would be good as well
<Bison> darth_gimp: then get g++
<Ballsy> Bison, I tried the Suse 10.1 live CD though, and eventually got that to work, once I changed some parms in xorg.conf pertaining to my vid card.  Which is why I think it's the culprit with the Ubuntu LiveCD
<cpk2> Ballsy: you could just get the alternate cd
<cpk2> that is all command line
<Bison> Ballsy: I have had problems with various live CD's.  Mostly because they were running a 2.4 kernel
<Ballsy> cpk2, what will the alternate CD give me ?
<Bison> I want the old installer...the ncurses one...which cd is that
<Broadcast_> coommon
<Reimu> Does anyone know how to use xsetroot
<Broadcast_> where is the recycle bin
<Heretician> QUESTION: I am looking at the screen where I prepare my partitions (manually) although it isn't working out really well for me, I am wanting 1gb for the Media space and the rest (29.56) for /(root) -- It all seems to go well except during the installation it gets to about 2% and tells me that I need a media partition, although I have already added one.. It was at /media/sda3 im pretty sure
<Broadcast_> ubotu, ?
<Bison> Reimu: man xsetroot
<Heretician> Is this correct
<ubotu> I know nothing about ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bettsp> darth_gimp: "g++ -o somefile -Wall somefile.cpp" will compile an executable
<Broadcast_> ubotu, recycle bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about recycle bin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Heretician> Broadcast_, bottom right
<Howitzer> Where do i modify the focus settings?
<Broadcast_> it's nothere
<Broadcast_> i removed it by accident
<Bison> So anyone know that one?
<darth_gimp> So I need g++ to do c++ programming.
<Bison> darth_gimp: yes, get it
<Howitzer> yep
<Heretician> Broadcast_: right click -> add to panel
<Bison> darth_gimp: just like gcc
<Howitzer> and a text editor
<darth_gimp> excellent.. thanks!
<bettsp> darth_gimp: Yes, apt-get build-essential will install it for you
<Broadcast_> THANKS
<cpk2> Ballsy: i dont know if the alternate cd has any live functionality but i do know it would load to a gui
<Heretician> np
<Howitzer> cpk2, no
<Bison> cpk2: so i can't get the old ncurses installer?
<Howitzer> it's textbased like the old editions
<Howitzer> Bison, you can, the old ncurses installer is in the alternate
<Bison> alright sweet!
<Heretician> QUESTION: I am looking at the screen where I prepare my partitions (manually) although it isn't working out really well for me, I am wanting 1gb for the Media space and the rest (29.56) for /(root) -- It all seems to go well except during the installation it gets to about 2% and tells me that I need a media partition, although I have already added one.. It was at /media/sda3 im pretty sure, anyone know if this is incorrect?
<Bison> Howitzer: sweet...i figured it was the 'server install'
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> nope
<Ballsy> Alright...my hardware issue aside...
<Howitzer> that's another edition :D
<bettsp> Heretician: Don't make a separate partition for /media
<Bison> thank god...your a life saver
<Reimu> Bison: I tried that of course, I want to find out how to make different workstations have different wallpapers but the manual doesn't help
<Heretician> bettsp: one for /media and one for / ?
<Howitzer> \ o /
<Heretician> bettsp: it was going for /media/sda3
<Howitzer> I mean something, Hurray xD
<bettsp> Heretician: It's just all mountpoints, you're just wasting diskspace
<binary1> hey, im trying to edit my sources.list file but it wont let me edit it in gedit, and ideas?
<Bison> Reimu: let me look at my .ratpoisonrc real quick
<Heretician> bettsp: How big should I make it?
<Ballsy> Anyone had luck with x86_64 Ubuntu, and anyone know if they're looking at making Ubuntu Biarch-friendly in the next ver ?
<cpk2> binary1: do it as sudo
<darth_gimp> bettsp, Invalid operation build-essential
<binary1> i did
<bettsp> darth_gimp: Oops, apt_get install build_essential
<bettsp> Heretician: Don't make a separate partition at all for /media
<darth_gimp> thanks
<Heretician> bettsp: It lets you just make one? It told me it was required ;/
<JDStone> crap, is 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' down
<Heretician> bettsp: Trying it now though.
<JDStone> I can't do apt-get update
<JDStone> it just says connecting
<goonies> is there a light version of ubuntu out there
<spartas> JDStone, it's down
<bettsp> Heretitcian: No, make partitions for /home and /, that's it
<goonies> or a way to build ubuntu from scratch
<JDStone> spartas, how long 'til it's up?
<ttyfscker> where is everyone that is developing for edgy??  i am trying to get some info in the #ubuntu+1 chan  but no one talks..
<JDStone> til its back up
<Ballsy> Anyone running VMWare on Ubuntu 64-bit by chance ?
<Heretician> bettsp: It seems to be creating it itself lol
<darth_gimp> bettsp, Looks like I already have that installed. Hmm how do I access g++ then?
<Protostar> yo
<Protostar> I'm having problems downloading from the repositories
<rdemanow> If my system sounds are working fine, and Gaim is producing sounds, why am I not getting sounds from flash player in Firefox?
<spartas> no eta, but you can do 'sudo sed -i /us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g /etc/apt/sources.list;sudo apt-get update' to change mirrors
<Protostar> i can download off the net, but not from the repositories
<bettsp> darth_gimp: Should work then. I could be full of it though
<Heretician> bettsp: "No mount point selected for Partition 3 Disc USB/SCSI/SATA 1 (Primary) [sda3] ."
<JDStone> thanks spa
<darth_gimp> lol
<JDStone> Protostar, the mirror is down
<Protostar> oh
<Heretician> bettsp: it is creating the extra 1gb itself
<Protostar> Thanks
<Protostar> I thought it was on my end
<bettsp> Heretician: That sounds like swapspace maybe?
<Heretician> bettsp: Yeah, that sorry.. What should I name it? /swap ?
<spartas> whoa, JDStone, it should be sudo sed -i s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g /etc/apt/sources.list;sudo apt-get update
<bettsp> Heretician: No, in the partition editor, just mark it as the type "Swap", swap space is kind of weird as it's not really a filesystem
<JDStone> hehe, thanks spartas
<Heretician> bettsp: Primary Partition?
<binary1> what is the command to search ubuntu servers with apt..
<binary1> apt-find?
<spartas> apt-cache search
<bettsp> Heretician: Yeah... it might be easier if you just let Ubuntu set up partitions for you
<binary1> thanks
<spartas> np
<Heretician> bettsp: When I try that it uses the extra 1gb for / and the 29.56 for swap
<darth_gimp> Ok, so I am looking for something that allows me to write my own C++ coding in. Any suggestions?
<Qwell> darth_gimp: vi
<darth_gimp> Qwell, vi?
<Qwell> vi
<spartas> darth_gimp, any text editor will work, vi is just one of the many command-line editors
<karim> hi
<bettsp> darth_gimp: KDevelop
<karim> there is no backports for dapper ?
<Heretician> bettsp: One is set as just "swap" (996 mb) and one is set as "/" (29.56) hopefully this works
<darth_gimp> ok thanks
<Heretician> bettsp: That look right?
<darth_gimp> be back later.. thanks again....
<ardchoille> Is there a single command that, when typed, will wait for a key input, tell you what signal that key sends and give you the choice of totally disabling that key? I have read 16 man pages and still can't figure out how to disable a keyboard key.
<estan113> hello
<estan113> nice to meet u all
<omar> hi there..... I'm looking for transparent windows so the wallpaper is always visible
<omar> does anyone knows the way to make all windows transparent ?
<binary1> can someone help me install Berkeley DB??
<omar> hi binary1... wanting to install Free BSD ?
<binary1> no, trying to install dsniff actually
<omar> then I'm lost :(
<Qwell> binary1: can't just apt-get dsniff?
<ardchoille> !info dsniff
<ubotu> dsniff: Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In repository universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1-13 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 360 kB
* Qwell shrugs
<Qwell> seems feasible
<clarity_> is there a good wireless util to find the power of each AP you have access to?
<omar> I'm trying to make all my windows transparent so the wallpaper is always visible.... does anyone knows the way ?
<clarity_> ie signal strength
<binary1> ohh do i need to uncomment universe in sources.list???
<Qwell> clarity_: iwlist scan doesn't show that?
<dmsantam> clarity_, doesn't gnome network monitor do that for you?
<clarity_> dmsantam: don't think so
<clarity_> Qwell: works with my atheros but not my prism card
<dmsantam> clarity_, it does for me
<ardchoille> Ok, fixed my key problem.. I ripped it off the keyboard :) Couldn't find an app that lets me disable a single key.
<dmsantam> version 2.12
<dmsantam> ardchoille, lol!
<OneSeventeen> Are there any scripts I can run to tell ubuntu to grab a network address?  (it doesn't get one by default when connecting to certain networks)
<Apeiron> hey all :) i have a little problem with sudo, i want to execute a script which requires root privileges by pressing a hotkey. i configured sudo like this: "username    hostname = NOPASSWD: /bin/wlan_reset", and evrything works fine if i execute that thing from a shell, but seems like it dont want to work when envoked by a script. thanks for any tips and hints in advance
<J-_> man, i spilt pop on my keyboard once, took it all apart, cleaned it, works perfect =D
<Qwell> OneSeventeen: dhcpcd?  pump?
<OneSeventeen> Qwell I'll man dhcpcd and pump to see what those are, thanks
<Qwell> Those probably aren't "the ubuntu way" though
<dmsantam> J-_, i spilt hot soup all over my laptop once. spent all night cleaning it up bit by bit, in the morning, it worked fine
<dmsantam> J-_, it was a long stressful night though ;)
<OneSeventeen> Qwell, well, so far the "ubuntu way" consists of network-manager-gnome trying and failing to connect to the internet... so I'm cool with trying something else.
<JDStone> how do I confirm that Samba is installed with LDAP support?
<Qwell> OneSeventeen: I generally just manually run dhcpcd if it can't get one the first time around
<Qwell> or restart the iface
<Qwell> (via whatever distro scripts)
<OneSeventeen> Qwell: of course now the problem is figuring out how to install dhcpcd...
<Qwell> OneSeventeen: It's very likely already installed
<Qwell> or, one of the various ones are
<Qwell> (note, I don't use Debian/ubuntu, so...)
<OneSeventeen> Qwell: cool, thanks for the tips...
<ardchoille> Could this be why the us repos aren't working? http://www.internetpulse.com/
<Qwell> ardchoille: anything's possible
<JDStone> how do I confirm that Samba is installed with LDAP support?
<Heretician> Is it just me or will a hair being on your ubuntu cd stop it from installing?
<tailsfan> IDK
<Heretician> time to go and burn my 3rd ubuntu disc.
<Reimu> Hereician: O_O, uhh try the check disks for errors, and maybe try burning at the slowest write speed
<Qwell> Or you could pull the hair off..
* tailsfan waits for his CDs to arrive
<spartas> and make sure your md5sum matches
<nomasteryoda> som mirrors have images that are not complete
<nomasteryoda> have seen that myself
<JDStone> how do I confirm that Samba is installed with LDAP support?
<Qwell> How would you guys recommend installing Ubuntu on a headless server (sparc)?  Would a CD install output to serial console?
<Qwell> Obviously, a CD install would be easier than a netboot, if it's possible to do it that way
<traveller_> Qwell I use headless servers that are located remotely and the problem always is can you do a warm and cold boot? The cold boot requires some kind of switch usually connected to a phone line.
<Xorlev> Are the us.archive.ubuntu.com archives down?
<Xorlev> Err...repos
<traveller_> some nic cards can do warm boot
<JDStone> how do I confirm that Samba is installed with LDAP support?
<spartas> JDStone, i don't think anyone knows the answer to that one
<wildechild> question i installed my second HD and installed windows on it and now i can't boot to mu ubuntu partition on my first hd
<JDStone> I guess not
<Blissex> JDStone: 'ldd' on the Samba executable.
<JDStone> but I thought everyone was ignoreing me spartas
<wheels3572> anyone in here know how to use and or find bit torrent files?
<JDStone> Blissex, what's ldd?
<Blissex> JDStone: 'man ldd' :-)
<JDStone> of course, thanks :)
<Blissex> wheels3572: web search for ".torrent"
<Qwell> traveller_: yeah, I can always break out to the low level management interface
<karim> wouldn't it be a nice idea to put a colinux windows executable on the live CD, to be able to run ubuntu directly from windows without even rebooting ?
<spartas> Xorlev, they're down
<Qwell> traveller_: the box is above me...literally
<Xorlev> Does anyone have a list of alternate repository hosts that could be used in place of us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Qwell> Xorlev: take off the us.
<JDStone> Blissex, libldap_r.so.2 => /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 (0xb7f6e000).  that means I have LDAP support, right?
<Qwell> traveller_: So, you'd recommend a netboot, or?
<Blissex> JDStone: probably...
<spartas> Xorlev, you can switch mirrors using sudo sed -i s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<JDStone> probably?
<Hisham> how do i fix that?
<Hisham> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "lost+found".
<Mime-Tails> WHat is that folder all about anyway?
<Blissex> Mime-Tails: recovered files.
<spartas> JDStone, make sure you have smbldap-tools installed
<Hisham> it's a folder on a partition
<JDStone> spartas, I do
<Hisham> how can i set permissions to read/write
<spartas> okay, that's the only thing i see in apt referring to samba using ldap
<ardchoille> Hisham: on what? a file? a device that is in fstab?
<nomasteryoda> Hisham, is the partition ext2 or ntfs or fat32?
<Hisham> ext3
<Hisham> i mounted the ext3 on a folder
<Hisham> and now i cant read or write to it
<lopzided> how do i reset all my gnome settings to default from the console?
<Reimu> Does anyone know how to use xsetroot to have a different wallpaper per workspace?
<Hisham> ??
<ardchoille> lopzided: That question has been asked quite a lot in other channels I frequent and noone has been able to answer it yet.
<omar> has anyone any ideas for getting all windows transparent so the wallpaper is always visible
<Mime-Tails> Is there anyway to delete locked folders without signing in as root?
<Hisham> ??
<Hisham> common please
<spartas> JDStone, looks like you have to configure smbldap-tools: http://docs.biostat.wustl.edu/smbldap-tools/smbldap-tools002.html
<ardchoille> Mime-Tails: no, this is the purpose of permissions
<Steph14> My install stops when it gets to the point where it says "Checking Mirror" any help
<omar> I belive I'll have to deal deeper with X server....
<ardchoille> Mime-Tails: You can use sudo to remove a file/folder
<Mime-Tails> K
<lostinc> Hi I installed xUbuntu while I like it I would like to upgrade (or downgrade it depends on the point of view) to the latest GNOME Desktop with all the bells and whistles. How can I do that without a full reinstall?
<Si1v3rF0x> Anyone have problems running   sudo apt-get install ssh
<omar> see ya' ubuntu dudes
<Si1v3rF0x> I just installed the 6.06 LTS
<Mime-Tails> Bye :)
<void^> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<ardchoille> lostinc: I believe ubuntu-desktop includes the latest stable gnome version.
<JDStone> anyone know why the samba.scheme file is not included with Ubuntu?
<lostinc> ok
<Mime-Tails> What were to happen if you removed ubuntu-desktop?
<ardchoille> lostinc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> Mime-Tails: it's just a meta package, it's safe to remove.
<oneeyedelf1> how do I add ssh to startup on computer start
<nomasteryoda> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Loku> Hey
<Loku> how do i login as root
<som1> how am i supposed to write on a floppy disk? using what?
<kozlojak> I am having a problem, Whene i stat up ubutu it takes about 5 mins for my wireless to work correctly it will keep droping and i get about 50% packet loss, the same computer works fine with windows, so i dont think it is the router or card. Any idea's?
<Loku> no sudo
<spartas> oneeyedelf1, you actually want to install openssh-server, not ssh (the client)
<Loku> in graphical
<som1> Loku, i dont think you can or even should
<nomasteryoda> Loady, open a terminal and type sudo -s
<kozlojak> *lots of mistakes
<nomasteryoda> if you want
<Loku> i cant access one of my disks
<Si1v3rF0x> Hey I have installed this before and looking at the doc it said install  openssh-server when I do that I get a error unable to find
<Loku> i think a permission error
<som1> Loku, mount things using /etc/fstab
<Loku> what's the diff
<som1> Loku, it lets non-root users access the mounted um, thingies :-)
<spartas> !thingy
<som1> how do i create a floppy disk? there was some tool for doing that iirc
<ubotu> I know nothing about thingy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<oneeyedelf1> spartas: I installed openssh-server, and I get the /etc/init.d/ssh start to start it, but I dont know how to add it to the startup scripts
<wheels3572> I have done a search for Bit torrent on how to use it but I cant find Nothing lol any help on how to use it or even point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated thanks
<Mime-Tails> Create a Floppy?
<gore> anyone know how to get gnomebaker to burn mp3's into an audio cd?
<Mime-Tails> as in to format it?
<Loku> `fstab' exists but is not a directory
<Loku> ??
<gore> its really frustrating me
<Mime-Tails> You need the right encoders/decoders
<som1> Mime-Tails, yeah, and then put stuff on it!
<som1> im so happy its not broken. :-)
<oneeyedelf1> nomasteryoda I couldnt find out how to add ssh to the startup scripts, and it doesnt say in the tutorial yuo showed me
<Loku> som1,
<Loku> i mounted on fstab
<ketetha_> hii
<spartas> oneeyedelf1, there must be a link to /etc/init.d/sshd in /etc/rc*.d (where * is the runlevel)
<gore> yah but where do I find the right encoders decoders for baker
<Loku> but how do i access it
<Loku> ?
<ketetha_> i  need help downlaoding quot libet
<som1> Loku, yeah, its a file. you need to edit it as root
<oneeyedelf1> Si1v3rF0x: I used that synaptic and it installed it
<Mime-Tails> som1 what Ubuntu are you using?
<Loku> how?
<void^> oneeyedelf1: isn't it starting automagically?
<oneeyedelf1> void^: nope
<som1> Mime-Tails, oh, hoary hedgehog. heh :-) the x86 thing
<oneeyedelf1> spartas: what runlevel should it go in
<oneseventeen> Qwell, it looks like dhcpcd is not included, but once I got away from network-manager-gnome and manually set up the wireless adapter, it is working...  of course this makes switching networks more annoying, but at least it works.
<Loku> som1, How
<Loku> ?
<Mime-Tails> O.K. Insert a Floppy and then right-click the icon and select Format
<kozlojak> When i start up ubuntu it takes about 5 mins for my wireless to work correctly it will keep droping and i get about 50% packet loss, the same computer works fine with windows, so i dont think it is the router or card. Any idea's?
<ketetha_> nevermind gotta go byee
<Mime-Tails> then select the type and click "Format"
<som1> Loku, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Loku> ok, then change what
<spartas> oneeyedelf1, the links are called S20ssh, and they are present in runlevels 2-5
<root> I cant seem to get to us.archive.ubuntu.com... is anyone else having problems with apt-get ?? i can ping it just fine... but apt hangs
<Qwell> You guys should just put that in the topic...
<som1> Mime-Tails, just one second
<regeya> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<spartas> runlevels 1 and 6 have the same link, except it's called K20ssh (K is for stop)
<Loku> som1, what do i edit?
<mrcoyote> Yep all
<oneeyedelf1> spartas: they are present, but for some reason it isnt starting at startup
<spartas> okay, check dmesg for any ssh errors
<som1> Loku, well, you might wanna "man fstab". theres probably a better guide somewhere
<nick_> anyone have any ideas? i cant imagine the main package server is down....?
<som1> Loku, you just tell it what to mount, what to mount it to and using what options
<Loku> i dont get it
<Blazeix> Loku: I came in late, what device are you trying to use?
<Loku> what device?
<Blazeix> Or what are you trying to do?
<Loku> ok
<Loku> i formatted a partition to ext2
<Loku> and when i mount it
<Loku> i cant read or write
<LuisMendes> I don't want Rhythmbox opening everytime I plug-in my iPod... how can I do that?
<Loku> so som1 told me to mount on fstab
<Loku> and i did
<Loku> and it's a file
<Loku> so how do i access my partition now
<Loku> ?
<regeya> if you're having trouble with apt-get right now, the mirrors list and sed are your friends (I suppose the mirrors list and perl could be your friend too ;-)
<Mime-Tails> Did it work som1
<nomasteryoda> Loku, type mount -a
<nomasteryoda> see if it is mounted
<som1> Mime-Tails, i found it its just on /media. couldve saved me all the almost-crying :-)
<Blazeix> nomasteryoda, i think its already mounted, he can't just read/write to it. in the command line, try to navigate to the partition thats mounted, and type 'sudo chmod 777 *myFolder*
<som1> Mime-Tails, thanks. alot.
<Loku> mount: mount point /etc/fstab is not a directory
<Mime-Tails> No Prob :)
<nomasteryoda> ah well, if ha can as root then that would make the diff
<BlueTiger> There, a nick that isn't regged. xD
<Blazeix> loku, try the chmod command i talked about in my last line
<sethk> Loku, indeed it isn't.  it's a file
<som1> Loku, i thought you cant write on your mounted disk, and you wanted to log in as root (graphically) so you can
<sethk> Loku, it specifies how to mount things, but it is not a mount point
<Loku> well
<sethk> Loku, to mount everything in /etc/fstab you can use   mount -a
<Loku> what do i do
<Loku> i mean
<Loku> here's my fstab file
<nomasteryoda> no
<nick_> i'm looking at the mirrors list in the ubuntu wiki.... all of these have full copies of the ubuntu repositories?
<nomasteryoda> put it on http://pastebin
<nomasteryoda> .com
<n3rdism> !pastebin > loku
<nomasteryoda> or some such
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<Loku> i will only paste a line
<sethk> Loku, either paste it to a pastebin, or just paste only one line
<Loku> /dev/hda3       /etc/fstab        ext2    defaults        0       0
<susta> Hi
<sethk> Loku, that's incorrect
<nomasteryoda> susta, howday
<nick_> if i put more than one into my source.list will it do 'either' or 'both'?
<nnnamenn> does anyone of you use eclise (with dapper)
<Loku> then what do i do?
<sethk> Loku, because, as you said, /etc/fstab is not a mount point
<sethk> Loku, you have to create a directory for mounting it
<Loku> ok, then i change /etc/fstab to whatever dir
<sethk> Loku, right
<Blazeix> Try "/dev/hda3       /mnt        ext2    defaults        0       0"
<nomasteryoda> like /mnt/files
<Loku> ok, 1 sec
<MystaMax> hello chmod question. I'm trying to chmod a directory, i entered sudo chmod o+r /mydirectory  - I received this error chmod: cannot access `/mydirectory': No such file or directory
<Apeiron> well, im trying it a second time, since i dont got any responses.. i have a problem with sudo. i try to execute a command which requires root privileges from within xbindkeys. i created a rule which allows me to run that command without typing in my password, and evrything works fine if i type "sudo <command>" in a terminal, but it fails if i try to execute it from within xbindkeys. thanks in advance for any tips and hints :)
<sethk> Blazeix, using /mnt that way will hide subdirectories in /mnt, so that's not a good idea
<Reimu> Does anyone know how to use xsetroot to have a different wallpaper per workspace?
<susta> I'm trying to install ubuntu dapper, I've the dapper CD
<BlueTiger> arg, does anyone know how to recover the root password on a fresh installation? It claims that the password is wrong, but I'm positive I'm typing it right (no CAPS LOCK, and I know what I set it to). =/
<Loku> /dev/hda3       /mnt/new        ext2    defaults        0       0
<Loku> better/
<Loku> ?
<Blazeix> yes better
<Loku> ok, then what?
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: chmod -R o+r dirname
<Blazeix> try mount -a
<Blazeix> then go to /mnt/new
<nnnamenn> BlueTiger: use sudo, root account is disabled
<Loku> Mount failed.
<Loku> :(
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, I received the same error
<BlueTiger> It said the same thing when I tried sudo
<Blazeix> what was the error?
<Loku> Mount failed.
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: are you sure the file/directory is there then?
<BlueTiger> =/
<Loku> yeah
<Loku> it is
<susta> I run the Install link but the wizard keep looking for the Hard Disk, I want to make my own partitions, I use a SATA disk, any of you have the same problem??
<nnnamenn> BlueTiger: you type in the same password as for your user account?
<BlueTiger> no
<Blazeix> try 'sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/new'
<BlueTiger> different passwords for root and user
<Qwell> When doing a dhcpd tftpd boot, the dhcpd doesn't have to be the same server as the tftpd, does it?
<nnnamenn> BlueTiger: try that
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, yes. if i run ls -lh theres a d infront of all the permissions
<Blazeix> just type it into the command line, don't put it into fstab
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: can you chmod other files?
<noname_> hi all....I've would like to know if someone can tell me how to install kernel sources manually in ubuntu
<Loku> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda3 is already mounted on /mnt/new
<Loku> wtf
<sethk> Loku, then it is, in fact, already mounted on /mnt/new
<tinLoaf> hi.. which package contains the mysql documentation?
<commctrl> how can I fork a program into the background so that it will stay running if the controlling terminal disappears?
<Blazeix> o.k. then go to /mnt/new, and see if your files are there
<sethk> Loku, mount never lies
<Loku> "/mnt/new/lost+found" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<tinLoaf> commctrl: nohup
<commctrl> tinLoaf, thanks
<TWD> Hey.
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, yes
<oneeyedelf1> commctrl: yuo can also use screen
<sethk> Loku, you need root privileges to take that out.  by the way, you should not removed the list+found irectory
<sethk> lost+found directory, sorry
<Blazeix> you shouldn't delete lost and found
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, if this helps its a directory in my /var/www
<LuisMendes> I don't want Rhythmbox opening everytime I plug-in my iPod... how can I do that?
<Loku> i cant write to my new /mnt/new
<commctrl> oneeyedelf1, i just need to run mail-notification. i put it in my startup programs but i don't want to logout just to start it up
<sethk> Loku, use sudo, either to write or to do a chmod or chown so your user id can write
<Mime-Tails> LuisMendes, go to System > Removable Drives and Media and Disable the iPod
<sethk> LuisMendes, take the battery out of the ipod.  then nothing will happen when you plug it in.  :)
<Loku> ok, what is the chown command
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: mh shouldn't be any different, do you have permission/own the directory to change permissions for it?
<damo22> how do i bypass the default wm and load wmii on startup
<dmsantam> Loku, man chown
<oneeyedelf1> commctrl: alright then, nohup would work
<sethk> Loku, chown user:group /mnt/new
<ardchoille> chown - change file owner and group
<sethk> Loku, so, in this case, sudo chown user:group /mnt/new
<LuisMendes> Mime-Tails, oh thx, exactly what I need!
<sethk> Loku, and of course user:group is your user and group.  the    id    command will display your user and group (in case you don't know it)
<cwillu> xgl is cool
<cwillu> in other news...
<sethk> Loku, you can use  user   instead of   user:group and change only the user
<Mime-Tails> No Problem
<tinLoaf> which package contains the mysql documentation?
<sethk> Loku,   man chmod     will show you how to use chmod,  man chown will show you how to use chown, etc.
<cwillu> how to I get a motherboard raid working?  it's already partitioned for windows;  the faq I've been looking at says to use dmraid, but I've installed everything that seems applicable, but no dmraid
<damo22> join #wmii
<nick_> quit
<TWD> I need help figuring out how to set up my Ubuntu server LAMP so I can ssh into it.
<Mime-Tails> Wonders if Ubuntu will ever get Spywarer
<Mime-Tails> Spyware*
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, I got it. I had to do it like this: chmod -R o+r /var/www/ktdms/
<TWD> I've tried searching around and I've tried using iptables and stuff to open the port but I can't figure out the command to use.
<BlueTiger> ahhh, crap. Now it doesn't do anything when I try to use sudo. Doesn't even ask for a password. >_<
<Navop> Hi all, new to ubuntu, d/l the server cd ..burned it and tried to install it... it gets pass the init file, then the screen goes blank...it like it stopped loading..plz help
<cwillu> !search raid
<ubotu> Found: lvm, fuse, raid
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: eh didn't i say that? >_< sorry
<Mime-Tails> Navop, Have you downloaded the file right
<spartas> just be careful when using chmod, cause you really don't want to remove execute permissions to the chmod script
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, do you understand why I couldn't do it like this: chmod -R o+r /ktdms/  - If I was in the directory
<Mime-Tails> Sometimes D/l Managers can mess downloads up
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: yes because the initial slash is wrong
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, oh should it of been ./
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: that would be the directory /ktdms not /var/www/ktdms
<oneseventeen> how do I stop synaptic from accessing us archives?  (there is no mention of us.archives in sources.list)
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: no, just chmod -R o+r ktdms
<Navop> <Mime-Tails> I think so if i just load it from windows the cd boots up to run live...
<MystaMax> nnnamenn, ahh
<MystaMax> thanks
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: given you're in the directory /var/www
<darekdmp> where is torrent bibble for linux????????
<Si1v3rF0x> .
<Mime-Tails> The ISO or the CD Itself>
<nnnamenn> MystaMax: :)
<Navop> <Mime-Tails> burned the iso with nero..
<Blazeix> oneseventeen, if you removed the source from sources.list you will have to run 'sudo apt-get update' for the changes to take effect.
<darekdmp> where is torrent bibble for linux?????????
<wheels3572> Can anyone that knows bit torrenting help me please
<Navop> <Mime-Tails> then tryed the cd to see if it worked
<Mime-Tails> Hmm, It could be the download
<commctrl> what is torrent bibble?
<commctrl> wheels3572, azureus?
<wheels3572> commctrl: actually I am using what come with ubuntu which is bittorrent lol but I dont know how to use either of them lol
<oneseventeen> Blazeix: once I do that it goes through all but the last two.. the second to last it is trying to retrieve from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<darekdmp> bibble for raw
<commctrl> darekdmp, still don't know what bibble is
<darekdmp> raw format
<commctrl> raw format? what's that?
<kozlojak> When i start up ubuntu it takes about 5 mins for my wireless to work correctly it will keep droping and i get about 50% packet loss, the same computer works fine with windows, so i dont think it is the router or card. Any idea's?
<darekdmp> photo format
<commctrl> wheels3572, i'd suggest using Azureus, much nicer than bittorrent
<wheels3572> commctrl: ok ty
<Navop> <Mime-Tails>is thier a place where i can get a fresh copy of ubuntu server...then from the ubuntu home directory
<commctrl> darekdmp, so you're asking where a Torrent for Bibble for Linux is?
<Mime-Tails> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<scenestar> fuwhat
<darekdmp> yes
<TWD> what command do I use to open port 22 with iptables?
<Mime-Tails> Click teh Wiki link
<Blazeix> oneseventeen: and you're sure that its not in sources.list?
<scenestar> !dontusethegoddamnbotinpublic
<ubotu> I know nothing about dontusethegoddamnbotinpublic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<commctrl> darekdmp, this is not the place for that. try searching the web, or the package repository
<kkkpobmf> hey i have a quick question about wireless drivers
<scenestar> it wont be quick
<kkkpobmf> my card is based on prism what source should i put in kismet?
<scenestar> tried ndiswrapper yet
<kkkpobmf> everything works
<scenestar> ifconfig?
<kkkpobmf> i just dont know what my driver is called on the system
<kkkpobmf> i dont need the name of the interface
<kkkpobmf> i need the name if the driver
<kkkpobmf> of*
<scenestar> yeah well i fucking do
<tinLoaf> kkkpobmf: there shall be documentation in the kismet's config-file?
<oneseventeen> Blazeix: the only place "us" exists in sources.list is in the words "use" and "useful" in the comments
<tinLoaf> kkkpobmf: or in the readme..
<oneseventeen> Blazeix: Could the Universe/Multiverse servers be pointing to us servers?
<Blazeix> I'm not sure. Can you post your sources.list in the pastebin?
<Mime-Tails> Is Ubuntu based on coffee or something?
<dmsantam> Mime-Tails, no, why?
<Mime-Tails> Because in teh Ubuntu Forums, "A Cup full of Ubuntu"
<cwillu> hmm... can't seem to install build-essential
<kkkpobmf> lol i figured it out
<oneseventeen> Blazeix: pastebin has too many mysql connections but you can check out my post on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1289505#post1289505
<bcowan> do I just add edgy main to knot 1 sources.list to get updates?
<oneseventeen> Blazeix: (of course I removed all of the commented lines for that post)
<cwillu> I'm having trouble getting my repositories updated, or at least installing build-essential;  any help?
* Mime-Tails does'nt trust beta stage OSes
<scenestar> Mime-Tails,
<scenestar> ubuntu is just some PC nigger issue
<scenestar> its aword about respect
<scenestar> and crap like that
<hank78> cwillu: fails at 146.137.96.15 too?
<Mime-Tails> Yeah
<cwillu> ca.archive... and us.archive fail
<cwillu> 146.137.96.7
<hank78> cwillu: yeah same here, I temporarily using the au archive, seems fine
<scenestar> cwillu,
<Mime-Tails> scenestar, please don't say n****r here\
<cwillu> ah, thanks
<oneseventeen> cwillu, hank78, me too, and I've taken out all us.archive references in sources.list
<scenestar> fuck it
<scenestar> im not racist
<scenestar> i hate everyone equally
<scenestar> thats true ubuntu
<n3rdism> scenestar: stfu.
<cwillu> you do know you'll get muted, right?
<ardchoille> scenestar: Please watch the language
<music_> anyone know what's up with the xmms breakage in dapper  ?
<scenestar> music_,
<hank78> is there another place to mention these types of problems, since they seem to reoccur?
<scenestar> specs
<scenestar> the forums?
<jaysef> can someone please help me setup my wireless internet connection
<ardchoille> !noob > n3rdism
<scenestar> jaysef,
<Blazeix> oneseventeen: I've been looking at your sources.list, and everything seems like its in order. You get the error when you are updating, but do you get it for all other operations as well?
<scenestar> for money?
<scenestar> otherwise rtfa
<ardchoille> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<oneseventeen> Blazeix: actually I was able to install what I needed (apache2-mod-php5 and related dependencies) but I just can't upgrade my lists
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> ardchoille: ?
<scenestar> bai2uall
<scenestar> im fucking stoned
<ardchoille> Amaranth: scenestar
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5354212F.cable.casema.nl]  by rob
* scenestar was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> ok :P
<ardchoille> Amaranth: Thank you :)
<wheels3572> ty Amaranth
<n3rdism> ty
<Amaranth> it was rob :P
<Mime-Tails> Cursing Alert!
<rob> :)
<wheels3572> Well ty Rob :)
<rob> np
<oneseventeen> ty rob
<regeya> a cursing alert, eh?
<fowlduck> any ideas for recovering a file off of a partition that is currently ext3 and was previously reiserfs?  it was saved on reiser
<regeya> Mime-Tails: may the seat of your pants be infested with scorpions!  now THERE's a curse!
<Navop> lol
<profoX`> what's all this about a curse
<FunnyLookinHat> us.archive.ubuntu.com still down?   anyone know when it's gonna be back up?
<ardchoille> thanks rob
<ardchoille> I need to read the end of those lines from now on
<Si1v3rF0x> <FunnyLookinHat> having same problem
<FunnyLookinHat> : P  this is not enjoyable
<Si1v3rF0x> Yes I know need to install ssh server
<Si1v3rF0x> and other stuff
<profoX`> it will be back up when it is back up :) just use a different mirror for now.. archive.ubuntu.com or uk.archive.ubuntu.com for example
<Si1v3rF0x> how do you change this
<profoX`> Si1v3rF0x: change it everywhere in /etc/apt/sources.list
<StevenQuinn> where would i find what driver my wifi card uses?
<StevenQuinn> (on dapper)
<fowlduck> any ideas for recovering a file off of a partition that is currently ext3 and was previously reiserfs?  it was saved on reiser (repeat)
<profoX`> StevenQuinn: google ? what does "lspci|grep Ethernet" give you?
<StevenQuinn> hm
<StevenQuinn> it gives me my onboard PCI one
<StevenQuinn> but i want to use my USB one because my PCI card doesnt support rmon
<StevenQuinn> erm
<profoX`> StevenQuinn: oh, (what is rmon)
<StevenQuinn> so lsusb shows me:
<StevenQuinn> Linksys WUSB11 V2.6 802.11b Adapter
<LinuxN00b> Hey, do you guys know any bootable optical drive diagnostic programs?
<gregg__> LinuxN00b: DVD/CD diagnostics?
<StevenQuinn> LinuxNOOB: it would seem to me that a bootable cd diagnostic program is a little ass-backwards, if you would pardon my language
<StevenQuinn> seeing as how you would need to boot off a cd to try to run it
<fowlduck> lol
<fowlduck> true dat
<StevenQuinn> though you could just get two cd/dvd drives
<StevenQuinn> lol
<profoX`> StevenQuinn: isn't it recognized by default? or does iwconfig give you nothing?
<oneseventeen> Is there any way to get network-manager to try harder at getting a network address?
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu has crashed over 10 times today
<StevenQuinn> olll
<StevenQuinn> lol*
<dmsantam> oneseventeen, do it on the command line. "dhclient eth0"
<dmsantam> oneeyedelf1, that's assuming eth0 is your interface your trying to get address for
<dmsantam> oneeyedelf1, i meant oneseventeen :)
<gregg__> StevenQuinn: you can also boot via USB
<oneseventeen> dmsantam: thanks, I didn't know about dhclient
<StevenQuinn> gregg_: good idea, i have a DSL distro and it rocks (for it's size)
<profoX`> Tommy2k4: paste your /var/log/syslog on the net somewhere or on www.pastebin.ca and tell us what you were doing before it started crashing
<jaysef> please can someone help me get my internet working
<gregg__> StevenQuinn: slax rocks like nothing else especially on an USB stick
<Tommy2k4> that time i was in styles in kcontrol
<profoX`> jaysef: wireless or wired
<LinuxN00b> Hey, i had to go but im back, but i SEEMS to me that the arm in the drive stops at one point
<Tommy2k4> ive had it happen a few times while using find-file in konqueror (5 times in a row 100% reproduceable (but my kde autostart starts all my apps so i quit them 1 at a time and found out that only xmms made it crash))
<LinuxN00b> does anyone know how to..how should i say this..."prove" that the arm stops?
<Tommy2k4> but i only started using xmms today and its been crashing forever
<westerfunk> where can I download desktop themes for xubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> i used to use kaffeine, maybe xine is the problem?
<pawan1234> recover lost partition
<teicah> how do i mount a lvm partition on a non-lvm system?  here is my prob: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wOl01V95.html
<Tommy2k4> which is weird tho because what happens is my monitor flashes lots of lines then gives the error frequency out of range 31khz/0hz
<gregg__> LinuxN00b: get a new drive
<LinuxN00b> yeah but i want to be sure
<Tommy2k4> i dont see how xine could cause that
<gregg__> they are CHEAP :)
<LinuxN00b> i know
<eternalswd> is there any way of making nautilus dual pane?
<dadgumit> damn ubuntu is TONS slower than windows, what's wrong?
<StevenQuinn> your computer
<StevenQuinn> either that or you have ubuntu configured incorrectly
<LinuxN00b> rofl
<dadgumit> same computer dude, dual boot
<gregg__> LinuxN00b: does the drive even recognize CDs/DVDs?
<StevenQuinn> no
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me get by the Nat Error I have ?
<StevenQuinn> something is wrong with your computer
<dadgumit> the second option could be true
<profoX`> Tommy2k4: no idea.. but maybe you should edit xorg.conf to use the right frequencies as it says in the manual of your monitor
<StevenQuinn> ubuntu takes long to start
<StevenQuinn> when compared to a well-tuned windows system
<LinuxN00b> It reconizes it, but at one point of EVERY CD i run, it crashes
<StevenQuinn> but when running it is much, much faster
<dadgumit> I have the exact opposite issue
<Netherand> Are there any issues with the US repositories?  My machine can't connect to do an apt-get update.
<teicah> StevenQuinn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<LinuxN00b> such as the ubuntu install, kubuntu install, and windows install
<Netherand> I can ping it just fine, but it won't update.
<StevenQuinn> LinuxNoob: i think you should just get a new dvd drive
<LinuxN00b> yeah
<dadgumit> I mean, going to maps.yahoo.com, I use up half of my processors power (dual core) trying to move the map some
<LinuxN00b> but i have to run a live CD under 75 megs because of where the arm stops
<StevenQuinn> that's because of the engine yahoo maps uses
<gregg__> LinuxN00b: that sounds... just odd
<StevenQuinn> if you don't like ubuntu don't come complain here, just don't use it
<Netherand> (duh, just read topic)
<dadgumit> StevenQuinn: don't be a tard, if you don't feel like helping fine, but being a tard doesn't help
<LinuxN00b> hey maybe you guys can help me figure what the problem is if it isnt the CD drive
<dadgumit> if you want to offer optimization tips, or tell me places I may have messed up my configuration for instance, that might be helpfull
<eternalswd> dadgumit, are you using xgl/compiz?
<dadgumit> eternalswd: thanks, nope though
<LinuxN00b> Everytime i run the kubuntu/ubuntu install it crashes while setting up the ext3/2 file system
<gregg__> dadgumit: maybe use another browser, for example opera
<dadgumit> eternalswd: do have exceleration
<minerale> ugh, myspace is down....
<eternalswd> just wondering, because that bogs down my computer
<dadgumit> gregg__: that is a good idea, I actually hadn't thought of that
<LinuxN00b> ive tried ubuntu, ubuntu server, kubuntu desktop, and kubuntu alt
<Shak-> is the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror down?
<pawan1234> lost part
<wheels3572> Shak:  Yes it is
* dadgumit wags his finger at himself
<Shak-> I cant seem to get packages/update my package list due to that mirror
<Shak-> ah k
<dadgumit> brb
<Shak-> wheels3572: any reason why?
<Mattchewie> I haven't been able to connect to yahoo either, must be a day of outages
<minerale> ok. lost's of high profile websites seem to be down, anything going on ?
<TheUni> using the kubuntu live cd, how can i reinstall grub? I had to install windows, so i need Grub back in the MBR
<pawan1234> recover
<Okita> Okay, I need help with raid:  I made a raid device using mdadm, and it wouldn't mount due to bad superblock.  Upon stopping the raid device and checking the fs, things seem to be wrong with it
<Tommy2k4> to whoever was just helping me: it crashed AGAIN :@
<gregg__> dadgumit: compared to firefox under win32, it is somewhat slower in linux IMHO
<wheels3572> Shak-: no idea why but you need to remove us from your sources.list so it reads archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Shak-> ah ok
<Tommy2k4> us.archive is down
<Shak-> just remove the 'us' then
<wheels3572> Shak-: remove us.
<Shak-> k
<wheels3572> I can show you an example hold on
<Navop> k ro burn iso I just use nero and burn iso
<minerale> http://www.systemstatus.com/backbonereport.html
<LinuxN00b> any idea on what my problem is for the filesystems?
<wheels3572> Shak-: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is what you want NOT http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Shak-> wheels3572: ok, im just find/replacing all the us.
<cristophine> Hi all. I'm trying to get my nvidia drivers running. The drivers install properly and I can start x after installing. When I restart, the system cant start x. Apparently it is finding the wrong driver. Suggestions?
<wheels3572> Shak-: Correct remove all the us. :)
<LinuxN00b> cristophine: try StartX
<cristophine> LinuxNoob: Its starting properly after install with startx
<cristophine> LinuxNoob: when I log in however, I need to rmmod nvidia and modprobe nvidia for it to find the right driver
<LinuxN00b> psh, dont take anything from me, hence, "Linuxn00b"
<Navop> <Mime-Tails> K got the server iso, i just burn it with nero, nothing special...to do
<cristophine> no worries; i've fixed this before, but I dont remember how :s
<Tommy2k4> its safe to clear /var/log/syslog right
<LinuxN00b> okay so NO ONE has ANY idea of what my computers problem is?
<cristophine> whats the problem?
<Merkidemis> I started to install Xine, and added the Debian unstable repository to my apt list.  However, there are some packages that fail to install (tzdata specifically) and I seem unable to repair it.  Any way to roll back the operation?
<LinuxN00b> Everytime i run the kubuntu/ubuntu install it crashes while setting up the ext3/2 file system
<regeya> seriously, what was the problem, LinuxN00b; I'm far too lazy to scroll back
<LinuxN00b> Everytime i run the kubuntu/ubuntu install it crashes while setting up the ext3/2 file system
<cristophine> try reiserfs
<Tommy2k4> pastebin is saying im not entering text when i am
<cristophine> its better than ext
<Merkidemis> I need to replace libc6 with the ubuntu version
<Tommy2k4> is there a line limit
<cristophine> LinuxNoob: use reiserfs
<pawan1234> adsl broadband in ubuntu
<pawan1234> how
<LinuxN00b> alright thanks, brb gonna try again
<sam__> um...
<roostishaw> what file does a vertual machine use to launch? i need to change its permissions...
<Mattchewie> :|
<sam__> My wireless card thinks it's an ethernet card; what do I do?
<regeya> LinuxN00b: or, you could take a hint and assume it's a hardware issue...hate to say it but either incompatibility or hardware failure could be it...if either are true, your life will be MORE miserable with reiserfs
<halibut> Is it possible to get this working in ubuntu? http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/90805
<sam__> it worked before I updated
<sam__> (I updated today
<exacube> Is anyone running Ubuntu on an iMac?
<exacube> old version of iMac.. 2000 model, where it looks like a fat CRT monitor
<Mattchewie> Halibut, depends on what chipset its using
<cristophine> exacube: I didnt think you could run linux on a nonintel mac?
<roostishaw> anyone, what file(s) does a vertual machine use to launch? in other words, what file do i need to change permissions on for all users to be able to use that virtual machine?
<Mattchewie> I have a 6-in-one and apparely its supported but only in Kernel 2.6.17
<halibut> Mattchewie, It plugs in to a usb header on mobo, I assume ubuntu will be ok from there?
<exacube> cristophine: linux is the most portable operating system on the planet. Yeah, it can
<Mattchewie> halibut, once again, it depends on what the motherboard is using to control it. For example, my usb and firefire works fine on my 6 in one, but the sd/cf/and memory stick reader does not
<Mattchewie> I would run a "lscpi" and do some digging on google before you make your purchase
<exacube> Macs prior to the intel mac used PPC processors (PowerPC)
<exacube> they switched over because PowerPC are powerhungry (as the name suggests)
<cristophine> exacube: my bad; that was windows...
<exacube> costly, and not nearly as powerful as AMD or Intel
<exacube> ah.
<Paladine> !restricted > paladine
<tripppy> can someone help? im getting a kernel panic error
<exacube> yeah, windows runs on x86 architectures only (AMD, Intel)
<RTB|Sock> it used to run on PPC and alpha
<Mattchewie> that it did!
<exacube> o rly?
<roostishaw> anyone, what file(s) does a vertual machine use to launch? in other words, what file do i need to change permissions on for all users to be able to use that virtual machine?
<tripppy> GRUB boots, it loads kernel, then it errors in this order
<tripppy> ramdisk ran out of compressed data
<tripppy> invaild compressed format (error=1)
<tripppy> kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root on unkown block (0,0)
<RTB|Sock> anybody, how do you make a wireless card act like a wireless card
<RTB|Sock> mine says it's an ethernet card
<RTB|Sock> with lspci
<Mattchewie> :|
<RTB|Sock> but it isn't
<RTB|Sock> anybody?
<Mattchewie> RTB|Sock, I have neverseen that before
<wheels3572> How do I find out what port my router is on
<blackice> i cant update my files
<crus> wheels3572: for the web interface?
<Mattchewie> blackice, if your talking about apt, the us archive is down
<wheels3572> crus: yes
<blackice> update manger is down
<RTB|Sock> yeah
<blackice> ?
<wheels3572> blackice: us.archives are down
<RTB|Sock> any tips
<Mattchewie> blackice, kinda, the servers that the update tool checks is down
<crus> wheels3572: default would be port 80, the IP depends on what you have set it to.. if you never changed it, the default IP will be in the manual.. or in your default GW settings if its assigning you an IP address based on DHCP
<RTB|Sock> like replugging the card back in?
<regeya> !tell blackice about mirrors
<stiv2k> are the madwifi drivers included in the 6.06 LiveCD?
<maddash> is anyone having trouble with the breezy repositories?
<regeya> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<eshed> wow lots of people
<maddash> more specifically: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg
<maddash> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/Release.gpg
<Mattchewie> yes they are down maddash, plz see topoic
<Mattchewie> *topic even!!
<LinuxN00b> Hmm..didn't work, as it was installing the base system it froze at 6%
<maddash> I can't - there's a black square dangling at the top of my screen
<regeya> maddash, huh?  move it
<blackice> how do i install flashplayer
<Mattchewie> LinuxN00b, I think you where gone but ..someone, forgot who...said that you might have HD failure on your hands
<eshed> someone here knows about EciADSL modem drivers?
<LinuxN00b> i ran a hard drive diagnostic thing and it said it was fine
<profoX`> blackice: goto synaptic and enable universe and multiverse repositories, then update the package list and search for flashplugin
<maddash> regeya: what could I replace "CC" with?
<LinuxN00b> oh, and when i try to run a Live CD it crashes
<regeya> !tell maddash about mirrors
<maddash> regeya: gracias.
<LinuxN00b> and live CDs dont need HDDs
<stiv2k> are the madwifi drivers included in the 6.06 LiveCD?
<wheels3572> crus: I am sorry I didn't mean port I meant to ask how to find the ip addy of what internal ip it's using lol I am sorry my bad lol
<Mattchewie> LinuxN00b, ? did you use the disk utility that comes from your HD's manufacture?
<regeya> LinuxN00b: I was merely suggesting that you might have hardware incompatibilities and/or hardware problems.  you could try reiserfs, sure, but if you get it to work AND you have hardware issues, you'll be in for an even more crummy time
<crus> wheels3572: has it given you an IP address already via DHCP? If so its probably assigned you the default gateway of its I.P address.
<crus> wheels3572: do an ifconfig to find out the default gateway's address. that will be the address of the router if it is infact using DHCP
<wheels3572> crus:  ty :)
<Mattchewie> LInuxN00b: Ah see I thought you just had issue's when trying to install the distro to your HD.
<roostishaw> blackice, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  then   sudo reconfigure-flashplugin
<roostishaw> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<roostishaw> sudo update-flashplugin
<LinuxN00b> okay reiser thing didn't work, it stopped at 6%
<LinuxN00b> ugh, ive been trying to get this to work for 3 days...
<roostishaw> blackice, just:
<roostishaw> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<roostishaw> sudo update-flashplugin
<Mattchewie> LinuxN00b, so even when you run the live cd is crashes?
<regeya> LinuxN00b: I thought you just said the LiveCD wouldn't boot.
<regeya> LinuxN00b: how can you try to format the drive as reiserfs if you can't even get the livecd to boot...ergh...my head hurts. :-(
<tripppy> is there a repair function with the dapper live/install cd?
<TWD> so my little sister's bf and his 2 cronies are over playing halo2 ad my little sister just sits down next to them and watches.
<profoX`> tripppy: what do you need to repair
<blackice> Building dependency tree... Done
<blackice> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<blackice> i got a  error when i did that
<tripppy> profoX`: the kernel i think... im getting kernel panic error's
<yallax> might aswell ask where all the smart ppl is:)   could anyone suggest a good network monitor for my domain using server 2003/winxp? needs to be automatic and report faults and such
<profoX`> tripppy: well, what did you do ?
<LinuxN00b> I have to use the alternate, not live-CD install
<regeya> is it saturday night?  oh, aye, so it is.
<profoX`> blackice: you need the universe/multiverse repo first
<profoX`> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<profoX`> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<blackice> how do i do that
<tripppy> profoX`: i turned my ubuntu box off last night. now it boots but with kernel errors, such as
<stiv2k> is there any reason why my wifi card seems to be considerably weaker in linux than in windows? this is an atheros card (i believe im using madwifi drivers from the livecd)...im far from the AP, it connects in windows, but wont hold a connection in linux???
<tripppy> kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root on unkown block (0,0)
<profoX`> blackice: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<profoX`> tripppy: sounds like your HD is messy ? did you shutdown properly?
<watson540> Hey guys does anyone have one of those real fancy digital camera's that output raw .cr2 files? it's like a 9 megapixel camera, but I'm trying to figure out what to open them with!
<LinuxN00b>  I have to use the alternate, not live-CD to try to install
<tripppy> profoX`: no. it froze up so i did a hard shutdown
<TheUni> how can i install GRUB to a pen drive?
<roostishaw> anyone, what file(s) does a virtual machine use to launch? in other words, what files do i modify so that all users can run a specific VM?
<roostishaw> *permissions
<profoX`> tripppy: oh.. try booting the live cd and in a terminal window try: "sudo fdisk -l" to know where your linux partition is (like /dev/hda1 for example) and then do: "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1" and pray that it will recover the filesystem for you, otherwise you might need "stronger" tools
<Mattchewie> LinuxN00b, If I was going to "make sure" that it wasn't hardware related,  I would download another small live cd (see zenwalk) and try to run through their installer and such. If it bombs on that too...something tells me you got Hardware issues somewhere
<LinuxN00b> brb
<tripppy> profoX",  sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1
<tripppy> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<tripppy> /: recovering journal
<bcowan> anyone got ndiswrapper working under edgy?
<tripppy> profoX`: /: clean, 124573/1210048 files, 812218/2419782 blocks
<stiv2k> is there any reason why my wifi card seems to be considerably weaker in linux than in windows? this is an atheros card (i believe im using madwifi drivers from the livecd)...im far from the AP, it connects in windows, but wont hold a connection in linux???
<ljlolel_> i'm currently in the live cd, how do i install, say, only the base system?
<roostishaw> bcowan, try '/join #ubuntu+1'  :D
<profoX`> ljlolel_: i don't think you have that option.. go look for another distribution if you only want a base system, like archlinux
<profoX`> maybe the expert install (alternate cd) has that option, i'm not sure
<profoX`> tripppy: that sounds good, right?
<profoX`> tripppy: is it still busy with checking?
<sethk> ljlolel_, live disks are for running live.  Install disks are for installing.  Use an install disk
<tripppy> profoX`: hopefully. just going to save those commands you have givin me then ill reboot
<sethk> ljlolel_, you'll have obvious options for installing base, default, server, or custom
<james__> what exactly does the command 'rmmod ndiswrapper' do?
<gregg__> ljlolel_: do a 'server'
<profoX`> sethk: in the alternate cd ?
<LinuxN00b> arrgghhh! This makes me reeeaalllly mad
<gregg__> ljlolel_: do a 'server' install. that'll be a basic system.
<profoX`> sethk: because the desktop cd doesn't have that much options afaik
<Mattchewie> james_; just removes ndiswrapper module from the kernel
<sethk> profoX`, I'm pretty sure that the normal one in expert mode is good enough
<profoX`> james__: it removes the kernel module ndiswrapper
<profoX`> james__: ndiswrapper is something to run wireless networking cardsusing windows drivers
<sethk> profoX`, definitely has the server install, the minimal install, and the expert install modes.
<james__> does that mean, in other words, that it disables ndiswrapper?
<roostishaw> anyone, what file(s) does a virtual machine use to launch? in other words, what file's permissions do i modify so that all users can run a specific VM?
<sethk> profoX`, might need both CDs for the most recent release, though
<Mattchewie> james_; sorta, is disables it but if you system is setup to load it on startup...it will load it on next reboot
<sethk> roostishaw, depends on which virtual machine is running, obviously
<profoX`> sethk: yes the desktop cd isn't that advanced (live cd + live installer)
<sethk> roostishaw, the java virtual machine is called java
<profoX`> james__: you can blacklist the module if you want in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<roostishaw> sethk, i mean a vmware vm
<sethk> profoX`, for the release I'm running, ot
<sethk> profoX`, true; that's why I said before that a live cd is not the way to do installs
<sethk> can't type today
<_marshall> hows everyone doing?
<james__> the reason i am asking is that i tried ALL kinds of stuff to get my broadcom wireless card to work... and seemingly nothing worked... and then finally, for like the third time, i installed the windows driver in ndiswrapper and it started working. now the wireless card works, but every time i boot up, i have to enter 'rmmod ndiswrapper' for the card to function
<damo22> ok i have a .dsc file and a patched source tree how do i create a .deb
<profoX`> sethk: it's nice, it only takes many ram and unnecessary boot-up time... but they could add options to the live installer if they wanted.. but i suppose they think people who use the live installer are only people who want to use the system as a desktop, thats why it's not so advanced
<stiv2k> is there any reason why my wifi card seems to be considerably weaker in linux than in windows? this is an atheros card (i believe im using madwifi drivers from the livecd)...im far from the AP, it connects in windows, but wont hold a connection in linux???
<wheels3572> !traceroute > wheels3572
<ubotu> I know nothing about traceroute  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wheels3572> can anyone tell me how to do a traceroute via cli ?
<james__> it does not make sense that it started working after i installed the windows driver in ndiswrapper, but then i have to disable ndiswrapper for it to function......
<dmsantam> wheels3572, man traceroute
<damo22> stiv2k: sudo iwconfig ath0 txpow 99
<sethk> profoX`, yes, I think you are correct about what they are thinking
<dmsantam> wheels3572, if its not there, apt-get install traceroute
<stiv2k> damo22: thats it?
<LinuxN00b> any other ideas bout my problem?
<damo22> i believe so
<stiv2k> damo22: hah, that's rather simple...someone else told me to try iwpriv but i couldn't make any sense out of it when i ran it
<damo22> :)
<sethk> LinuxN00b, I don't see you asking about a problem.
<LinuxN00b>  I have to use the alternate, not live-CD install
<LinuxN00b> oops wait
<jontec_> I'm having a problem. I am bridging two ethernet connection with bridge-utils, but once I bridge them, this computer can't connect to the internet, all the others can.
<stiv2k> damo22: ok ill try it and let ya know if it works, brb rebooting
<sethk> LinuxN00b, that's not a problem
<wheels3572> dmsantam: ty :)
<damo22> stiv2k, no need to reboot
<damo22> its linux dude
<sethk> jontec, the machine acting as a bridge can't reach the 'net, you mean?
<LinuxN00b>  Everytime i run the kubuntu/ubuntu install it crashes while setting up the file system
<sethk> LinuxN00b, what message do you see, if any?
<zazeem> help, need help getting into my other hard drive that has all my windows stuff and videos on it.
<damo22> stiv2k actually if u reboot, you'll lose the maxpower custom setting
<LinuxN00b> it just locks up at a random percent
<_marshall> LinuxN00b: did you run a cd verification thing before trying to install?
<jontec_> yes
<LinuxN00b> and i have to use the alternate install
<LinuxN00b> yeah
<sethk> LinuxN00b, possibly you need to disable IDE DMA for the install
<sethk> LinuxN00b, what's wrong with using the alternate?
<jbrimble> I'm having problems connecting Ubuntu to my Networked Windows Printer (HP Photosmart)
<Vilkacis> I would like to enable an HTML server on my Ubuntu box. What do I install in synaptic, where do I put the files and what ports do I need to open up and direct at the box?
<LinuxN00b> same thing
<profoX`> damo22: how will that help in keeping a connection up when you are far away from the AP?
<Vilkacis> Just a simple HTML server.
<paul_> hello all
<jontec_> sethk: yes
<grte> Hey, does anybody have any idea how I can get the volume control in ncmpc to actually affect the volume?
<damo22> how do i create a .deb file from an official .orig.tar.gz + .diff.gz + .dsc
<LinuxN00b> i cant run any Live CDs under like...75 Megs for some reason
<grte> I'm guessing it's trying to use the wrong soundcard, but I don't know how to change that.
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, you should parition the drive first with the gparted in ubuntu before starting the install
<sethk> jontec, I would check to make sure your default route is still pointing at your internet gateway
<Amaranth> damo22: pbuilder is good for that
<Amaranth> damo22: although i doubt you want something like that for just one package
<phargle> could someone tell me what package iftop is in?  I try apt-get install iftop and it says it cant find it
<Qwell> Sorry canadians, I'm borrowing your archive server for a while :p
<Mattchewie> hha
<Mattchewie> hahah
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, you will also need to reboot then start the install ... from my esperience
<grte> phargle: If you're using the US repos, they're down right now.
<LinuxN00b> wait, so what do i do?
<jontec_> sethk: I don't know what it was before. I think I know how to get to it though... is is in Network Settings panel?
<paul_> can anyone help me with a problem.. my display should be 1440 X 900 resolution , but every time I change to that display setting as root or not, it reverts back to my bad resolution setting...
<damo22> grte: yes in mpd.conf you need to change the mixer device to PCM or Master or something
<Vilkacis> HTML server, what package?
<Qwell> crap...
<grte> damo22: Thanks.
<Amaranth> damo22: dpkg-source -x file.dsc
<phargle> grte: ah that might be my problem, thanks
<Qwell> The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror.
<grte> phargle: Also, if you ever need to find a package, try apt-cache search <search term>
<Amaranth> damo22: then cd into the dir it creates and run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<paul_> can I save my settings for kde then reboot to have the display 1440 X 900 stick?
<grte> It helps a tonne.
<LinuxN00b> sooo what do i do?
<profoX`> damo22: how will that help in keeping a connection up when you are far away from the AP? the txpower setting
<Amaranth> damo22: you need to have the packages for dpkg-source, dpkg-buildpackage, and fakeroot installed for this to work
<Qwell> That was when using ca.releases.ubuntu.com
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, scroll back to see what i said dude
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, you should parition the drive first with the gparted in ubuntu before starting the install
<damo22> thanks amaranth
<jbrimble> Where's the xstartup file?
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, you will also need to reboot then start the install ... from my esperience
<LinuxN00b> i reboot around 50 times by now
<Vilkacis> How do I make Ubuntu serve as a web server?
<LinuxN00b> every time it just does the same thing
<sethk> jontec, I do it on the command line.  I think the network-admin program is how to do it in the desktop
<grte> damo22: I don't have an entry in the mpd.conf file for a mixer, do you know what line I should enter?
<sethk> jontec, network-admin is run by the settings program, but you can also run it yourself (with sudo) from a command line
<fnord123> Vilkacis: run a web server. apache and lighttp are popular ones
<sethk> jontec, there is a pull down box on the first tab for setting the default destination interface
<LinuxN00b> wait are you saying i should partition everything using a different program?
<profoX`> damo22: how will that help in keeping a connection up when you are far away from the AP? the txpower setting
<jontec_> sethk: okay, sorry I'm using kubuntu so maybe command line will be better
<Vilkacis> fnord123: How do I initilize/configure it? What do I need to install? Do I need to open any ports, so my router knows where to look when someone requests a page?
<james__> is it possible that the windows driver i installed in ndiswrapper is doing something, even after i run 'rmmod ndiswrapper'?
<Fieldy> hi
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, the gparted is on Ubuntu cd ... run from the live disk, setup partitons, then reboot
<jbrimble> where can I read about Printing from XP?
<profoX`> james__: check dmesg
<Qwell> okay, so...what information should I be putting in to the archive mirror selection?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Qwell> I'm doing "Enter information manually", because choosing canada didn't work
<shriphani> how do i  esize a primary partition ?
<nomasteryoda> jbrimble, i assume you mean samba printing
<jontec_> sethk: what's are the commands for the prompt?
<sethk> james__, yes, it's possible.  rmmod will not remove a module if the kernel believes that something that depends on it is running
<nomasteryoda> !samba > jbrimble
<LinuxN00b> i cant run the Live CD though
<sethk> jontec, route add default gateway ###.###.###.###   where obviously ###.###.###.### is the IP address of the gateway
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, why not? did you not get it running only to have the install fail?
<nomasteryoda> you said so
<grte> Does anybody know the line that should be added to MPDs configuration file to change the mixer?
<fnord123> Vilkacis: there are great instructions to be found using google. it's a bit more complicated than can be handled on a high traffic channel like this. but now you have some words to jam into google: "apache" and "ubuntu"
<sethk> jontec, first, though,run route (no arguments) to see if there is a default route that needs to be deleted.
<jontec_> should I do that while I have my bridge up?
<sethk> jontec, a default route has a destination address of 0.0.0.0
<shriphani> linuxboy, put the cd in while dapper is running apt cdrom add the sudo apt-get install gparted
<LinuxN00b> i have to use the alternate CD to install without running the live CD
<Zenethian> Hello.  How do I generate locale data for en_US.ISO-8859-1?  It only generates UTF8.  :(
<Vilkacis> fnord123: Indeed. I am already installing apache2 in Synaptic, as well as documentation for it. I'll just have to find where it puts those and figure it out from there. If it's more complicated then this channel I'll refer to the documentation. Thanks for the help. :)
<sethk> jontec, yes, if you do it before, it will be wiped out again, assuming that this is what's going on (which is likely but not sure yet)
<paul_> when I change my display setting to 1440 X 900  it wont stay the next time I reboot anyone help?
<jontec_> okay, thanks.
<jontec_> I'll put this in a note to keep it.
<fnord123> #apache is also full of helpful people
<james__> sethk: i see, it is all very confusing, lol. i tried so many different approaches to get this card working, that now i don't know which approach i attempted is actually causing it to function
<zazeem> help, need help getting into my other hard drive that has all my windows stuff and videos on it.
<Vilkacis> fnord123: Oooh, great idea.
<sethk> james__, that, of course, I can't help you with  :)
<zazeem> help, need help getting into my other hard drive that has all my windows stuff and videos on it. it is already in and i see it on my computer but i cant get into it
<sethk> james__, not knowing what you did or more details
<fnord123> iirc, it might be sudo /etc/apache2/init.d start or something along those lines
<sethk> zazeem, you need to mount the windows partition (or partitions)
<james__> sethk: that is fine, i just wanted the answer you gave me a bit ago
<grte> Well, I don't know precisely.
<james__> i have another ussue, however....   recently i was trying to watch a video stream and mplayer would not play it (sometimes i hate mplayer), and in trying to get that stream to work, i installed the xine firefox plugin... after that, the stream would play using xine, BUT ever since then, all of the video that i play on this computer is ridiculously bright, and nothing i have tried corrects that. any suggestions?
<LinuxN00b> again, the live cd wont boot, so i need to use the alternate CD and not use the live cd
<james__> issue*
<profoX`> james__: you probably have acx and ndiswrapper loaded at the same time now, and unloading ndiswrapper causes acx to work, you can blacklist ndiswrapper so it doesnt start up anymore: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<profoX`> james__: lsmod|grep acx
<james__> profoX`: ok
<nomasteryoda> LinuxN00b, download the gparted CD and boot it ... setup paritions then reboot and install your Ubuntu
<profoX`> james__: to see if acx is running, also see "dmesg" that command.. it will tell you about ndiswrapper and acx
<LinuxN00b> okay
<nomasteryoda> look on distrowatch for the links
<sethk> james__, on the brightness problem, I think I would try backing up your xorg.conf file and doing dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<sethk> james__, note carefully the BACKING UP part, first.
<zazeem> sethk: how do i do that?
<profoX`> i'm off..bye
<james__> lsmod|grep acx gives me nothing
<nomasteryoda> !ntfs > zazeem
<`DaGuy> anybody else having trouble connecting to yahoo IM?
<james__> sethk: if i uninstall xine, will the brightness issue go away? or will that remain even if xine is gone?
<nomasteryoda> nope
<sethk> zazeem, if the windows partitions were present when you installed linux, then /etc/fstab should contain entries for them.  If this is true, you can mount the with a simple command.  If not it is a bit more difficult but still not a problem.
<nomasteryoda> working fine with gaim
<james__> `DaGuy: yes, gaim will not connect to yahoo for me tonight
<phargle> grte: i had to edit my sources.list and uncomment the universe lines the apt-get update
<phargle> *then
<profoX`> james__: strange, you did have an acx card right? anyway.. it works.. be happy.. :) i have to go now.. if you want to know the details of why it works, do some research in "dmesg" or ask someone who knows, i'll be back tomorrow...
<`DaGuy> james - thanx ... me either?
<sethk> james__, I really don't know.  If I had to guess I would guess that uninstalling xine won't fix it.  But try it; I'm not at all sure.
<phargle> and now i can apt-get install iftop just swimingly
<grte> phargle: Cool.  They may have come back and just needed to be updated.
<james__> profoX`: thanks for the halp
<james__> help*
<profoX`> yw
<profoX`> cya
<damo22> how do i make previously forced unmet dependencies to disappear from the error messages
<james__> ok, i will expose my newbishness... how do i backup xorg.conf?
<`DaGuy> FYI - factory fresh new Ubuntu cd's France to Calif - 3.5 weeks
<damo22> i cant apt-get install anything it wants me to run apt-get -f install
<fnord123> whats the difference between the alternate and desktop isos on the download pages?
<damo22> but i dont want to uninstall the forced packages because i know that they work
<zazeem> sethk: i can see the other hd now but it still says that i cant get into it, unable to mount whe i double click the icon
<jbrimble> When setting up my samba printer, what do I put in the username and password section if there's no username/password set on XP?
<nomasteryoda> jbrimble, you should never do that
<damo22> how do i add forced packages to an exclusion list for unmet dependencies
<nomasteryoda> unless you like punishment
<jbrimble> what do you mean?
<nomasteryoda> =D
<jbrimble> My girlfriend needs this printer set up
<zazeem> sethk: i can see the other hd now but it still says that i cant get into it, unable to mount when i double click the icon
<nomasteryoda> security
<jbrimble> it's only on the LAN, and its windows - so no big deal
<sethk> zazeem, try mounting from the command line using sudo
<james__> i am in the process of hacking jbrimble as we speak..... just kidding
<fnord123> hehe going on irc proclaiming you have no login or password set
<zazeem> sethk: whats the cmd to mount
<sethk> zazeem, if you are mounting, say,  /dev/hdb1, then do:    sudu mount /dev/hdb1
<zazeem> sethk: mount?
<zazeem> sethk: ok
<ringard> how do i list the groups a user belongs to from the command line?
<sethk> zazeem, assuming /dev/hdb1 appears in /etc/fstab, which it should
<Flav> I'm trying to "apt-build build-source php4
<zazeem> sethk: yes hdd1 does
<Flav> but it errors with E: Unable to find a source package for php4
<sethk> ringard, grep  username  /etc/groups
<deny> i need to uninstall mplayer, my system does not recognize that it is there and i don't know how to uninstall it, i tried from package but still there
<sethk> zazeem, ok, then try it
<jbrimble> That wasn't too helpful
<jbrimble> this is a pretty simple task :(
<davidX> some reason in gnome terminal my remote ssh sessions kind of lag like i'm typing faster then my connection.. except i'm on dsl and didn't have this problem 20 minutes ago on xubuntu before changing my sessions.. any suggestions?
<fooman> can anyone help get my SB 5.1 to work?
<fooman> in dapper
<james__> jbrimble: you need to set a password for that xp machine
<nomasteryoda> jbrimble, look on the samba site
<ringard> sethk, now such file
<nomasteryoda> or ask on #samba
<fooman> i have Nforce 2 board with SB 5.1
<nomasteryoda> i always use passwords and usernames
<zazeem> sethk: i pmed u the error i got
<davidX> its really strange i can't find anything on mailing lists or the forums regarding my issue
<zazeem> for i in /dev/[hs] d[a-z] ; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done
<nomasteryoda> without that anyone accessing your lan via wifi can take over the windows system
<fooman> anyone ? SB 5.1 not wrking in dapper
<jbrimble> Is nmbstatus on ubuntu?
<sethk> zazeem, I don't see it
<zazeem> sethk: see what?
<zazeem> the error?
<CokeNCode> ok, i've got a tv tuner card and a dvd burner that I want to install in this box  ... Is there anything I should know before I start this procedure? Will it work off the bat? Or will I have to do some configuring
<CokeNCode> help needed guys
<zazeem> sethl: ill resend
<zazeem> sethk: ill resend
<damo22> when u dpkg --ignore-depends how do i make the forced packages to be ignored by apt
<Flav> I'm trying to "apt-build build-source php4" but it errors with E: Unable to find a source package for php4 even though I have the deb-src for hoary-security matching the deb line
<zazeem> sethk: you get that pm?
<damo22> ls
<damo22> oops
<LinuxN00b> gparted locked up when creating the filesystem
<LinuxN00b> *partiton
<CokeNCode> come on guys ... some help would be much appreciated
<fivre> What's the best archive tool for Linux?
<jbrimble> CokeNCode: Have you install win32codecs?
<fivre> cause Xarchiver is no WinRar :(
<Paladine> CokeNCode, plug them in, if they work, all good, if not, then ask for help
<ChakRa> haha running UPP using wine its l33t
<damo22> upp?
<swim> how can I tell what I can remove according to deborphan?
<jbrimble> So I'm assuming that the nmbstatus command isn't available in Ubuntu?
<ChakRa> yeah mirc client
<CokeNCode> Paladine, ok, well, i'll give it a shot ... hmmm ... as soon as this torrent is finished downloading
<LinuxN00b> gparted froze while creatig the partitons...someone help!
<ChakRa> www.upp.com
<CokeNCode> does bittorrent support resumes
<Paladine> CokeNCode, of course
<fivre> ChakRa: runnning irssi is so much 1337ter :|
<fivre> CokeNCode: yes
<CokeNCode> ok, well, this has an hour left ... i'll just let it finish just in case ...
<ChakRa> fiveiron, amen thats next on my list
<zazeem> sethk: you here??
<ChakRa> ~__~
<sethk> LinuxN00b, try disabling dma for the drive
<sethk> zazeem, I'm here, but I didn't receive anything
<LinuxN00b> how do i do that
<LinuxN00b> ?
<zazeem> hmm
<Paladine> CokeNCode, there is no "Just in case" bittorrent definitely resumes
<damo22> running wmii with sic will be l33ter when i figure out my problems with dpkg
<jjohn> hi all
<zazeem> sethk:
<zazeem> sethk:zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdd1
<zazeem> <zazeem> mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<ChakRa> i just inalled dreamweaver using cross office runs so smooth, makes me wana cry ~__~
<zazeem> sethk: thats eror
* Ropechoborra Adios!! =)
<h6w> Hello, how do I make all my local users be samba users?
<Flav> How can i change the status of a bug on launchpad?
<sethk> LinuxN00b, the help shows it for breezy
<LinuxN00b> okay
<sethk> LinuxN00b, the help at the boot prompt
<LinuxN00b> okay brb
<jjohn> can anyone tell me how to disable this script:       echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sethk> zazeem, it is saying that hdd1 does not exist.  possibly hdd does not exist.  hdd would be the secondary slave, so it would be odd for it to exist although certainly not impossible
<Qwell> okay, I simply can't get a netbooted image to pick an archive mirror
<Riyonuk> I cant get dial-up to work still, I read the guide, but it keps saying Fatal: ltmodem/ltserial not found
<Qwell> I tell it archive.ubuntu.com, then /ubuntu/dists/dapper/
<zazeem> sethk: well what should it be then? that makes no sense since linux is on hdc
<Qwell> tells me there is no (or no valid) Release file
<zazeem> sethk: well what should it be then? my other hard drive should be slave, i just use it to store files when i was on wonxp
<CokeNCode> brb .... wish me luck
<zazeem> sethk: in computer it shows an icon called hdd1
<crxyem> so I'm trying to set up a cron job to mail me when it's finished , but out of the box , the mail command in ubuntu is not present, what is one to do
<Riyonuk> anyone?
<eternalswd> how can I change the mixer icon?
<Qwell> That file definitely exists on that mirror, in that location...
<swim> how can I tell what I can remove according to deborphan?
<jjohn> anyone know???
<trippy> oh no! profoX" was helping me.. is he going to be back soon?
<maparus> does gnome have something like kshutdown?
<LinuxN00b> okay, disable dma is nowhere to be seen in the help thing in breezy
<sethk> zazeem, hdc and hdd are perfectly possible
<zazeem> sethk: how do i mount hdd then?
<sethk> LinuxN00b, yes it is.  You have to look for special boot parameters, or some such wording
<zazeem> sethk: is it just more complicated?
<sethk> zazeem, if there isn't an hdd, you can't.
<zazeem> sethk: there is a hdd
<zazeem> sethk: i am looking at the icon
<jontec_> sethk: I see you're busy, but I posted my information in the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18666
<sethk> zazeem, all the icon proves is that at one point the kernel thought that there was an hdd
<trippy> how do i repair/recover root partition? hda1?
<TheJackofClubs> um
<TheJackofClubs> wow
<zazeem> sethk: how do i find out what it is then? what hd name so i can mount?
<sethk> zazeem, is it possible that at one point is was connected as hdd but now it is connected differently?
<edu> hi
<waikitz> hey guys,does anyone know which software can convert video to xvid format???
<sethk> zazeem, you can look in /system/bus/ide
<zazeem> sethk: unlikely i havnt touched anything
<sethk> zazeem, ok
<edu> I'm having a little, but annoying, problem with konqueror... it's a perm issue
<sethk> zazeem, try this:    sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<edu> could you help me?
<cpk2> !teamspeak
<ubotu> I know nothing about teamspeak - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !ventrillo
<ubotu> I know nothing about ventrillo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_Spire_> edu: ok
<sethk> zazeem, that will print the hdd partition information, assuming that the machine thinks that hdd exists.
<LinuxN00b> sorry, but ive scanned the help thing up and down, no dma
<three> vive will convert to xvid
<TheJackofClubs> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (146.137.96.15), connection timed out
<TheJackofClubs> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/Release.gpg
<TheJackofClubs> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release.gpg
<waikitz> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zazeem> sethk: where can i paste this
<zazeem> sethk: so you can see/>
<ku> !easyubuntu
<_Spire_> TheJackofClubs: the servers are down
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<TheJackofClubs> how come my repositorys are timing out when trying to update?
<TheJackofClubs> oh
<sethk> LinuxN00b, unfortunately I can't reboot to help you find it.  there is an option, something like hda=nodma
<TheJackofClubs> thanks
<jjohn> looking for help to cancel this script <  echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jjohn> >
<LinuxN00b> okay
<_Spire_> TheJackofClubs: try the uk or ca repositories
<sethk> LinuxN00b, if you read all the help screens you will find it.
<TheJackofClubs> are the locales different?
<sethk> jjohn, what do you mean by "cancel" it?
<sethk> zazeem, use the paste bot in the channel topic
<zazeem> sethk: k
<edu> _Spire_: ok, it's simple... only the root can modify konqueror preferences, and the changes he makes are not available for the other users...
<jjohn> Sethk I wrote it and now want to do something with BCM$#xx
<sethk> jontec, I see a default route to 192.168.0.1.  Is that the correct gateway?
<three> does anyone know much about gdesklets
<sethk> jjohn, if it is in a terminal, control-c it.  If not, you'll have to use the kill command
<jontec> sethk: I think that was what was in my settings panel when I looked
<_Spire_> edu: I'm not sure I can answer that question :( - 1. I'm not on KDE right now 2. I'm not a KDE/Konqui export
<_Spire_> *expert
<jontec> sethk: it's a windows native network that I'm trying to get to work
* dr_willis export kde to china
<edu> _Spire_: ok, thanks
* dr_willis missed the question.
<jjohn> Sethk is there a link to explain?
<edu> I'm having a little, but annoying, problem with konqueror... it's a perm issue
<`DaGuy> i think CA servers may be down also
<sethk> jontec, there is no way for me to know whether 192.168.0.1 is your gateway address.  It's a common address, and I know of a couple of wireless access points that default to that address.
<sethk> jjohn, there probably is but I don't know one off the top of my head.
<waikitz> !kino
<ubotu> I know nothing about kino - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> jjohn, you can do:   ps auxw | grep tee
<jontec> sethk: okay, can you see anything that I may have done wrong? when I go to setup my bridge what should I configure with route, and what shouldn't I mess with?
<sethk> jjohn, from that you take the process ID of tee, and then you use kill to kill it   (kill ####    #### being the process ID)
<zazeem> sethk: heres the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18667
<jjohn> Sethk thank you
<sethk> jontec, after the bridge config, try:   route add default gateway 192.168.0.1
<zazeem> sethk: ill be back in 5 minutes thnx for help, will continue then i hope
<jjohn> I will try and see what turns blue
<sethk> zazeem, that is a corrupted partition table.
<zazeem> sethk: what des that mean
<sethk> zazeem, are you sure the drives are connected correctly?
<zazeem> sethk: how do i check
<jontec> sethk: should I specify it for each interface?
<sethk> zazeem, that means that it doesn't find a valid partition table where it expects to find one, in the first disk sector
<jontec> sethk: or will it set it for both or does it not matter?
<sethk> jontec, no, only once
<zazeem> sethk: check ide cables?
<sethk> jontec, it will use the interface that can speak to 192.168.0.x
<sethk> zazeem, yes, and jumpering.  make sure that if you have an EIDE cable (which you almost certainly do) both drives are jumpered for cable select
<`DaGuy> sethk 192.168.0.1 is my wlan address 192.168.2.1 is gateway -- if that help any
<sethk> zazeem, an EIDE cable has one blue, one black, and one grey connector.
<zazeem> sethk: yes i have that
<Ackeubu_> hey guys, I think enlightment has version .16 by default. can i use apt-get to install e.17?
<jontec> sethk: okay, I will try that
<zazeem> sethk: i took a jumper out of my extra hd to make my primary one boot a few day ago
<wheels3572> How do i know if the printer I have will work with Ubuntu?
<sethk> `DaGuy, if you want to reach the 'net via a wireless NIC, use 192.168.0.1.  If it is cabled, use 192.168.2.1
<goatmale> wheels, test it
<Flav> anyone successfully used apt-build before and could point me as to why i can't build php4? :)
<sethk> zazeem, that sounds suspicious.  Make sure both are jumpered as cable select.  I've seen exactly this behavior when jumpers are not correct.
<sethk> zazeem, can't be sure this is your problem, but it may be, so fix it then we'll go from there.
<zazeem> sethk: i dont really know how to jumper correctly but ill try
<wheels3572> goatmale: ok but I have no idea where to start lol Newbie here lol
<goatmale> there should be instructions on the harddrive
<wheels3572> ok
<goatmale> slave, master, and cable select
<zazeem> sethk: i dont really know how to jumper correctly but ill try, ill be back soon to try
<goatmale> not you wheels
<wheels3572> goatmale: oh ok sorry lol
<Ackeubu_> !enlightment
<ubotu> I know nothing about enlightment - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zazeem> ill try goat
<goatmale> wheels just plug it in and see
<zazeem> it doesnt say that though
<Ackeubu_> !whisper
<ubotu> I know nothing about whisper - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wheels3572> oh ok
<zazeem> on one
<wheels3572> goatmale: I can do that :)
<`DaGuy> sethk - I am wireless to gateway (192.168.2.1) to satellite modem (192.168.2.1) & working
<sethk> `DaGuy, not sure what you mean, you typed 192.168.2.1 twice, is that what you intended?
<`DaGuy> oops 192.168.0.1 to satellite & that is a cable
<Ackeubu_> !quiery enlightenment
<ubotu> I know nothing about quiery enlightenment - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bensr20det> can anyone help me with frostwire? I ran FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb and installed it it shows up on my applications menu but when i click it nothing happens
<Ackeubu_> !quiery bot enlightenment
<sethk> zazeem, you can most likely find the jumper specs on the manufacturer's web site, if it isn't printed on the drive
<ubotu> I know nothing about quiery bot enlightenment - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ackeubu_> ...
<Milk> are there issues with the Repos currently?
<AAA> jeezux, there are 3x the number of ppl in there since the last time I was here
<Riyonuk> I cant get dial-up to work still, I read the guide, but it keps saying Fatal: ltmodem/ltserial not found
<jontec_> sethk: eth0 is the only interface showing up in the route table. Also, I cannot connect to the internet.
<bigfoot1> in terminal, how do i locate which subdirectory a file with name foo.jar is located?
<nrdb> I have been looking on ebay I found several USB sound card devices can Linux work with these?I have been looking on ebay I found several USB sound card devices can Linux work with these?
<Riyonuk> niether can I :)
<Milk> hrm.. it deffinatly appears that the US mirror for the archive is down
<AAA> locate foo.jar (if your locatedb is up to date)
<AAA> bigfoot1  or, find / -name foo.jar
<bigfoot1> AAA: how do i know if locatedb is updated? and how can i update? and are there other ways to do a search?
<AAA> bigfoot1  sudo updatedb
<bigfoot1> AAA: thanks
<bensr20det> Hello, i am new to linux and ubuntu. how do I go about uninstalling a program?
<dr_willis> bensr20det,  fire up synaptic and uncheck it.
<sethk> jontec, I know you can't connect to the net, that's what we are trying to fix.
<maddash> bensr20det: synaptic
<sethk> the command I gave you does not reference an interface.
<bensr20det> will it be in there if it is a file i downloaded?
<Awesome-o2000> well now msn can't log in, along with yahoo. this is really pleasant.
<Awesome-o2000> there we go
<sethk> jontec, you can do this to see if it is reachable:    traceroute 192.168.0.1   (or 2.1, or whichever you want to check)
<showme> jdk
<jontec> sethk: what do you mean by "it"?
<showme> jks
<`DaGuy> Awesome-o2000 ... there we go ??? My yahoo is still down as are update servers
<maddash> can anyone tell me how  (or direct me to the appropriate channel) to replicate a DVD w/dvdrip? I've already ripped the *.vob files...not sure how to create an iso with them properly (as opposed to blindly mkisofs-ing)...
<cpk2> you guys know if there are any voip servers equivelent to teamspeak or ventrilo on apt-get?
<scipio_africanus> yahoo has been down for about 8 hours now. for everyone :)
<Riyo> gah stupid dial-up
<showme> hey man~~
<`DaGuy> re yahoo .. thx
<sethk> jontec, I don't see the word "it" in the last three lines I sent to you.
<goatmale> cpk2 skype :X
<Awesome-o2000> nope
<Awesome-o2000> sigh
<jontec> sethk: traceroute command is not found
<cpk2> scipio_africanus: yahoo has been working for me, just loads very slow
<AAA> jontec  apt-get install mtr && mtr <ip address>
<CokeNCode> ok, i plugged in the tvcard ... but no dice
<Shak-> im trying to compile mplayer, but it says "X11 support required for GUI compilation" anyone know what package that is?
<CokeNCode> i installed tvtime
<CokeNCode> it won't let me change channels are anything
<ardchoille> How do I run Firefox without the flash plugin? There are some sites where the flash is just annoying and running ff without flash is better.
<scipio_africanus> cpk2: oh really? with gaim?
<CokeNCode> any suggestions ?
<goatmale> shak us syanptic
<cpk2> Shak-: you know you can apt-get it?
<AAA> Shak-  you need the x-org-dev or whatever it is called, the dev files for xorg
<ringard> how do i add a printer in ubuntu from the commandline?
<goatmale> use**
<jontec> sethk: okay, and I meant in your post "you can do this to see if it is reachable", did you mean eth2 or something else?
<Shak-> cpk2: apt-get mplayer? theres only a kmplayer
<ardchoille> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Shak-> apt-get mplayer? :s
<ardchoille> Shak-: mplayer is in multiverse
<sethk> jontec, I meant the gateway
<AAA> Shak-  do you have universe in your sources.list?
<goatmale> shak why don't you use syantic?
<Shak-> i've got multiverse enabled, I didnt see the package
<sethk> jontec, I see traceroute in iputils-tracepath and...
<danf_1979> Hi
<CokeNCode> ok, brb ... ponder that question ... i gotta reinstall this dvd burner ... somehow it was set as 'master'
<Vilkacis> Very simple: Copy a full directory path to a new directory, including all sub-directories.
<AAA> sethk  mtr is so much better than traceroute
<sethk> jontec, I see traceroute in a package called traceroute
<goatmale> hey shak have you heard of automatix?
<goatmale> !automatix
<Shak-> wait, which line do I have to uncomment to enable multiverse?
<AAA> mtr == my traceroute
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Shak-> goatmale: nope
<jontec> sethk: okay, one second and I'll see if it's installed
<andrew> Hey does anyone know how to get the package back up.
<goatmale> ! automatix >shak-
<sethk> AAA, this is simple so I think either will work here.  for more complicated situations I would not disagree
<cpk2> Shak-: the one that has multiverse
<goatmale> did I do that right?
<danf_1979> I need some documentation about the possible letters you can find when searching packages with apt-get/aptitude. For example, in
<danf_1979> p   python-gobject-dev                                             - GObject bindings: devel files
<danf_1979> i   python2.4-gobject                                              - Python bindings for the GObject
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> Shak-: you can use that link to get a repo list
<elmago55> hi
<danf_1979> Is there any place where I can find the meanings of those letters?
<Shak-> goatmale: ok, but i'd rather use apt-get, if I can find the package that is
<danf_1979> I need a comprehensive list
<LinuxN00b> screw computers
<goatmale> haha shak why the hard way?
<Shak-> goatmale: apt-get isnt hard?
<sethk> danf_1979, man aptitude
<Riyo> so how do I get my dial-up connection to work? I keep getting FATAL: ltmodem not found
<goatmale> I think gui is easier..
* AAA hugs apt-get
<Shak-> all the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list are uncommented :/
<fivre> Riyo: is your modem inside your computer?
<jontec> sethk: okay, I have it. both the mtr and traceroute packages
<eternalswd> check out http://www.debian-multimedia.org/ for mplayer debs
<Qwell> weird...if I used dhcp, it couldn't hit a mirror.  but as soon as I switched to manual config, it went right through
<cpk2> goatmale: use synaptic then if you want a gui...
<fivre> Riyo: if it is, do you have drivers for it?
<cpk2> Shak-: do you see multiverse in any of the lines?
<Riyo> yes
<sethk> jontec, ok, try it.   traceroute <gateway-ip-address>
<andrew> Is the pakage manager going to up soon?
<Riyo> umm for windows
<Shak-> cpk2: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Riyo> Im new to linx
<danf_1979> thanks, I found it sethk
<Riyo> *linux
<jontec> sethk: okay, I got it... it gives me information...
<elmago55> there something like a bug in ppc
<crxyem> anyone wanna help ,, what doesn't the command #mail -s   work ??
<jontec> sethk: 1  100208ts.mshome.net (192.168.0.1)  0.410 ms  0.283 ms  0.224 ms
<fivre> Riyo: your modem doesn't natively support linux
<`DaGuy> sethk ..  jontec  - for my edification, what is the wireless adapter you are working with
<cpk2> Shak-: thats backports
<cpk2> Shak-: you probably dont want backports on
<Riyo> :(
<bensr20det> what is the best way to install java?
<goatmale> use ndiswrapper and ndisgtk
<fivre> Riyo: you may want to search the forums for anything about "linmodem"
<jontec> 'DaGuy: I'm using two wired adapters... eth0 and eth2
<Shak-> cpk2: oh, does backports inhibit multiverse?
<cpk2> bensr20det: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<`DaGuy> thx
<elmago55> IDLG.omg.org/CORBA/CMM_FAILURE:1.0
<sethk> jontec,  ok, then if you have a default route to 192.168.0.1, it should get to the net.  Try pinging something on the net by ip address.  You may have a name resolution issue rather than a routing issue.  If so, you'll be able to ping by ip but not by name.
<fivre> Riyo: unfortunately, I don't know any more, I have an external modem now :|
<elmago55> whats means?
<cpk2> Shak-: backports is a different repo than the main one
<bensr20det> cpk2: thanks
<cpk2> Shak-: i reccomend you go to the easy source link
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<elmago55>  IDLG.omg.org/CORBA/CMM_FAILURE:1.0   whats means?
<Riyo> external modem?
<Shak-> cpk2: k
<fivre> cpk2: isn't jre better to install than just bin?
<Riyo> well mines kinda external
<jontec> sethk: is the command for pin on linux just     ping <ip address>?
<sethk> jontec, for example try pinging 216.109.112.135
<cpk2> fivre: it should install jre at the same time
<Riyo> the part where you put the line is outside
<Riyo> but most is inside
<sethk> jontec, right   ping <ip-address>    there are options but you won't need them here
<andrew> When will the package manager be back?
<elmago55> can you tell me the answer
<elmago55>  IDLG.omg.org/CORBA/CMM_FAILURE:1.0 whats means=
<sethk> jontec   216.109.112.135  is one of the yahoo.com IPs.
<goatmale> try google elmago
<jontec> sethk: I did this but it wasn't while the bridge was running...
<elmago55> i tried
<sethk> jontec, sorry, that IP isn't pingable
<elmago55> but...
<sethk> jontec, use this one:   66.94.234.13
<sethk> jontec, I checked, and it is pingable.
<fivre> Riyo: some modems are external/connected via serial ports. They don't need drivers.
<Riyo> umm how would I go about installing a driver for linux?
<sethk> jontec, start the bridge, then add the default route, and see if you can reach the 'net.
<andrew> Can someonw please tell me when the packagemanager will be back?
<elmago55> alguien habla espaol?
<IcemanV9> is there a way to speed up the win32 version of firefox [runs with wine]  with a website runs in full of flash stuff?!?
<cpk2> andrew: use a mirror
<cpk2> !spanish
<Riyo> hmm I want one, lol
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<andrew> What mirror
<jontec> sethk: okay. one sec... it will most likely kill Konversation or at least disconnect me...
<Qwell> !sparc
<fivre> Riyo: search for "linmodem" on Google, you might be able to find a compatible linux driver
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<Qwell> :D
<Riyo> so its like a usb? so its supported by everything
<cpk2> andrew: open your sources.list file and delete us. from any of the entries
<`DaGuy> andrew ... for myself I don't know .. it has been troublesome all day long
<Qwell> That wiki should be updated, heh
<fivre> Riyo: it's rather complex... Internal modems generally utilize the CPU for some tasks, external ones have their own dedicated CPU.
<TheJackofClubs> good bye and thanks for all the fish
<fivre> Riyo: they're more costly though, but you can find cheap externals for around $20 if you can't find anything at http://www.linmodems.org
<CokeNCode> ok, the dvd burner is working .. but the tv card is giving me hell
<Qwell> If I see 2 disks, I need to do software raid, right?
<CokeNCode> can anyone run me thru the steps involved in installing a tv card
<Riyo> alright im looking for a driver there
<Shak-> cpk2: thanks, I see mplayer now :)
<Riyo> I hope its there :p
<cpk2> Shak-: no problem, you should also probably comment out the backports entries, you shouldnt be needing those
<Shak-> yep I did
<cara> hi
<cara> how is everyone?
<scipio_africanus> hi
<cara> heyy
<som1> is there a list of supported hardware? the only list i found is very small..
<cara> lol how old is everyone in here?
<Riyo> im 15
<cara> cool
<cara> were ya from?
<scipio_africanus> som1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<phargle> <3 synergy
<Riyo> :p
<Riyo> uhh why?
<phargle> the app
* Riyo feats rapists
<cara> lol i donno i was just wondering
<cara> lol
<fivre> supported hardware: any graphics card made before year 2000 :|
<KyleHunt> This is kind of a stupid question, but is there any way to make a terminal pop up with a message in it on someone on my local network's computer?
<goatmale> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Riyo> texas
<KyleHunt> oh, mine was offtopic too
<goatmale> not really kyle
<KyleHunt> ah, ok
<goatmale> i just can't help you.
<cara> what is this thing used for?
<KyleHunt> ok. well thanks anyway :D
<cara> do you all work on computers?
<fivre> it could probably be done with a bit of scripting...
<zazeem> sethk: i checked it and it just doesnt work when thy are both on cable select
<goatmale> what do you mean cara?
<zazeem> sethk: my comp doesnt find any hds when i did that
<cara> like what are you all talking about
<cara> what is scripting?
<goatmale> !Scripting
<ubotu> I know nothing about Scripting - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Riyo> -_-
<goatmale> !script
<ubotu> I know nothing about script - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Riyo> cara
<Riyo> this is a help channel
<cara> yeah
<wheels3572> Cara:  Scripting is programing
<Riyo> for an operatin system
<Riyo> like windows
<Riyo> are you lost?
<cara> o
<cara> lol yeah
<zazeem> goatmale: any idea how to compile? i need help compiling omthing
<cara> i just got unbuntu
<goatmale> compilng what?
<wheels3572> cara: So your using Linux and not windows
<cara> yeah
<Qwell> Do I want /boot/ to be raided?
<goatmale> cara, stay a while, you will learn a lot.
<cara> well i have windown on my computer still
<zazeem> compiling a program
<dr_willis> Qwell,  i dont see what you would gain by that.
<Qwell> ie; are there ill effects, such as...say...not booting?
<cara> but i use linux more
<goatmale> er...
<dr_willis> Qwell,  proberly safer to not have it on a raid..
<Qwell> ok
<wheels3572> Cara:  Same here I have WinXPon but use Linux more lately
<goatmale> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Shorty`> Hey guys, I've got a weird issue were I'm using HA nfs and when I fail between the two NFS servers, one particular user keeps getting stale NFS handles, however root appears to be fine. does anyone have any ideas or somewhere they can point me too?
<cara> cool
<schmakk> i followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186200 <- that guide, but it didnt work. however, now some fonts in kde are extremely small... like everything in adept and other programs. help.
<Riyo> pon?
<Qwell> So, 2 disks, 1 smallish partition (100mb), and 1 partition with the rest on disk 1, and 1 partition on disk 2, then I go into the software RAID stuff?
<Qwell> I've never done raid, nor ubuntu, heh
<zazeem> can someone help me i keep getting this error when compiling a program, checking for X... no
<zazeem> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<zazeem> configure: error: The path for the X11 files not found! Make sure that X11 is installed and devel
<goatmale> do you know what raid is qwell?
<Qwell> goatmale: yes, I know what raid is :p
<goatmale> oh
<goatmale> I don't :(
<ku> Hey, I have a question: I've heard that getting full access to NTFS partitions under Linux is difficult. To what extent is this true?
<Qwell> I wait a raid0
<sethk> ku, reading is easy.  writing to ntfs is somewhat complicated
<scipio_africanus> i think it's wise not to write on nfts under linux
<wheels3572> !samba > wheels3572
<ku> Yeah, I've already set it up to read
<zazeem> sethk: can you help me with this compilation stuff?
<Qwell> This is going to rock, insanely hard...  2x 73gb 10k rpm SAS disks
<ku> K, thanks guys, that's all I needed to hear ^^
<cara> ok well i am going to go.... nice talking to you all!
<cara> good night <33
<schmakk> ku, search ubuntuforums.org, i saw a guide there for writing to ntfs
<goatmale> bye bye cara come back if you need  help
<schmakk> in the howto section
<AAA> writing to NTFS is very unstable, but possible
<shriphani> ntfsprogs ?
<cara> thanks
<zazeem> can anyone help me ? :(
<sethk> zazeem, I was away for a while, didn't see the question
<ku> This is an unrelated question, but does anybody know if external hard drives need to be formatted for the O/S that it's going to be used for? I use Windows, Unix, and Mac at work and would like to know if I could use one external drive.
<zazeem> o
<shriphani> apt-cache agrees wimm
<sethk> zazeem, what are you compiling?  what error are you getting?
<ku> Yeah, "unstable" is enough to deter me from even trying to write to NTFS from linux ^^
<goatmale> no ku I don't think so
<zazeem> sethk: it was this, i need to compile a program
<schmakk> how do i change something like a default font for programs in kde? i messed with compiz and it made some programs have extremely small font size
<goatmale> ku: are you just storing files?
<zazeem> sethk: im compiling etswitch game minimizer
<AAA> ku  there is about the same rw for hpfs+ as ntfs, use fat32 if you really need rw for all os's
<ku> yeah, mostly for video editing but some other stuff as well
<ku> I hate FAT... =(
<zazeem> sethk: heres what i got last few lines of attempting it:checking for X... no
<zazeem> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<zazeem> configure: error: The path for the X11 files not found! Make sure that X11 is installed and devel
<sethk> schmakk, system settings, desktop appearance (or similar words)
<AAA> zazeem  you need the x11/xor devel files
<sethk> zazeem, you need to install the X windows related development packages
<ku> I'm probably going to have to format my external to FAT32 if external hard drives need to be formatted per O/S.
<zazeem> where are they? in syn?
<schmakk> sethk, been there... the kde desktop itself is fine, like the panel and icons, but inside programs its still weird
<sethk> zazeem, the install by default only installs the run time stuff, not the devels.
<goatmale> ku I don't think they do, storage is storage.
<ku> cool.. thanks goatmale^^
<zazeem> so what do i look for in synaptic?
<AAA> ku  its not that they need to be formatted for the os, it is the rw compatability across os's that is the bear
<zazeem> sethk: so what do i look for in synaptic?
<sethk> schmakk, are you sure you checked everything in appearance?  there is a pull down box there for a bunch of different things, and each of those entries in the pull down has it's own font settings.
<sethk> zazeem, try     x   devel
<zazeem> k
<AAA> zazeem  x-org*devel
<zazeem> k
<ku> Yeah, I need to be able to write on Windows/Unix-Linux/Mac.
<zazeem> o i got it now thnx <3 u guys
<ku> on a single external drive... I'm going to be taking it back and forth from work.
<pawan> adsl broadband
<pawan> on ubuntu
<AAA> ku, I wrestled with that a while back, fat32 was the best compromise
<pawan> how to recover lost partition in ubuntu
<goatmale> opps I was wrong I guess
<ku> K thanks AAA, sigh... I thought I'd never need to use FAT again after Windows 98 lol
<zazeem> is there any way to make my button bars into 1 bar? so i dont have 2 bars across my screen in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > ku: you have a thumbdrive, mp3 player, or camera?
<pawan> in windows xp or partition magic it is saying
<AAA> ku, ntfs rw is just too unpredictable (in any os haha)
<pawan> bad partition
<ku> I have a thumbdrive and an mp3 player (broken, waiting for RMA)
<ku> AAA: lol, perhaps you're right
<whiteguysamurai> ok folks, i have an issue
<wheels3572> Got a really dumb question folks I have just tested out something what is the actual different between hitting print and hitting <ALT>print?
<zcat[1] > broken huh.. perhaps you shouldn't have tried to format it ntfs :)
<cpk2> anyone know of any alternatives to voip programs like teamspeak and ventrilo
<CrashProne> I have Ubuntu on my main drive, and Windows on a recently inserted slave.. can someone tell me how to get GRUB setup to load Windows?
<cpk2> that i could install via apt
<whiteguysamurai> alright, i am having problems installing dapper
<scipio_africanus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<schmakk> sethk, pulldown box with things that have font settings? where? the only font settings i can find is the ones in the font section
<CokeNCode> ok, can someone tell me how to use modprobe to install my tvcard ?
<CokeNCode> i'm really suffering here guys, this is killing me
<CokeNCode> i'm about to try a reinstall
<whiteguysamurai> it stalls on network settings
<`DaGuy> zazeem - i haven't done it but if you rt click in a blank spot there is a delete feature
<AAA> CokeNCode  what kind of tvcard? did you install the drivers?
<pawan> accesing internet through ubuntu
<CokeNCode> AAA, drivers ... a phillips tv card ... pci
<whiteguysamurai> then does nothing, and returns to verbose
<AussieDrifter> Any one on Channel that could have a PM with me to trouble shoot EKIGA voice / sound issues ?
<zazeem> ya but then i minimize programs they dont show anywhere
<ku> Ooh, another question: Is there any danger in getting full access to EXT3 paritions from Windows?
<Qwell> AussieDrifter: nat issue...sip?
<CokeNCode> CokeNCode, i didn't need to install any drivers when i was running ubuntu 5.10
<Qwell> nat/firewall issue, that is
<AAA> CokeNCode  did you download and build drivers for it?
<CrashProne> Arright, I'll look through that scipio.
<scipio_africanus> ku i don't think windwos can see those partitions
<CokeNCode> AAA, no ... how do i do that ?
<intelligi> How do I check my ip again?
<whiteguysamurai> if anyone else has heard of this problem, please lend me a hand.
<ku> scipio_africanus: I googled it and apparently, there's a program for it. I would just like to know if it's safe to use it
<CokeNCode> I never had to do that before
<pawan> how to use sudo command
<scipio_africanus> ku: oh i don't know :)
<ku> http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/vivek/blogger/2005/11/how-do-i-read-ext2-or-ext3-filesystems.php =P
<_marshall> intelligi: in the terminal: ifconfig
<zazeem> AAA: i configured the thing now how do i make it?
<AAA> CokeNCode  first you need to know what kind of card you have (lspci -vv) then you need to find what drivers work for it (google) then you need to follow the howto (tons available on the Inet)
<CokeNCode> AAA, what about using modprobe ... to detect it ... how do i do that ... what can i do to make my system search for this device ...
<aqau_inter_fly> hello everyone i created a directory to mount my Windows Partition, and i edited my fstab file and finished with mount -a, but when i try to go into the directory, i don't have permission, how do i change this
<`DaGuy> did jontec get his internet connection going?
<cmt> anyone here know how to use hardware acceleration on my graphics card (ATI) and still be able to access the frame buffer?  when i do this, the FB is garbled
<pawan> no
<AussieDrifter> Qwell not sure,
<AAA> modprobe doesn'nt connect anything, it simply inserts a module into the kernl
<CokeNCode> AAA, tons avaialbe ... i've been searching for months ... and i can't find a single decent howto on hwo to install a tvcard on ubuntu
<AussieDrifter> I've shutdown my firewall and place the PC on the DMZ
<`DaGuy> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<AussieDrifter> still not joy with the echo service of SIP
<whiteguysamurai> is there a way to skip steps while loading the live cd?
<AAA> CokeNCode  sheesh, what kind of card is it? lspci -vv will show you
<Riyo> I cant seem to navigate linmodem
<pawan> can live cd be used to access internet
<Riyo> where do I go?
<AAA> pawan  if there is a driver for your Inet hardware sure
<goatmale> yes pawan if your
<whiteguysamurai> well, seeing as i can not be helped, i'll help somneone else.
<goatmale> damn you AAA
<AAA> haa
<AAA> haha
<goatmale> whitegytsamurai why do you want to skip steps?
<aqau_inter_fly> hello everyone i created a directory to mount my Windows Partition, and i edited my fstab file and finished with mount -a, but when i try to go into the directory, i don't have permission, how do i change this
<yelek> Anone know (unfortunatley) about dos a littl? I have a friend with an old DELL w/ windohs 95 on it and it wont boot ubuntu from cd...any ideas?
<pawan> what are the setting
<cmt> yelek:  did you check the bios boot settings?
<goatmale> yelek his bios probably can't boot from CD
<schmakk> yelek, check in the bios that its set to boot from cd
<dr_willis> yelek,  check the bios - make sure its set to boot off the cd. Dos has nothing to do with it.
<whiteguysamurai> because both the hardware detection and the network setup are forcing my machine to freeze while loading the os
<goatmale> lmao
<cmt> yelek:  often the bios has to be told to boot formt he cd
<cmt> lol
<pawan> how to access the broadband
<schmakk> you got that yelek?
<AAA> aqau_inter_fly  you need to chmod that directory appropriate to your LAN
<Riyo> ?
<zazeem> AAA: i configured the thing now how do i make it?
<`DaGuy> yelek .. if i remember right you need to tell the old machine there is a cd drive there
<CokeNCode> AAA,  it's a phillips saa7130
<AAA> aqau_inter_fly  chmod a+rw /dir will work and leave you wide open
<yelek> yeh i entered bios and it says will boot from cd auto but it does not, its probably some weird shizza tho
<AAA> zazeem  make
<wheels3572> +
<aqau_inter_fly> AAA: ok thanks, trying now
<zazeem> AAA: i did that it doesnt work
<whiteguysamurai> as to say, i can get past the hardware detection, but the automatic network detection forces verbose and becomes upresponsive
<goatmale> his bios probably is to old to boot from CD
<cmt> anyone here know how to use hardware acceleration on my graphics card (ATI) and still be able to access the frame buffer?  when i do this, the FB is garbled
<`DaGuy> yelek - it was not bios ... it was an autoexec.bat command
<pawan> how to recover lost partition in ubuntu
<zazeem> AAA: in the directory i have a file called makefile.in and makefile.am
<yelek> goatmale: anyway to fix this problem?
<pawan> which command is used
<lecaros> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<agnes> hey all!
<AAA> CokeNCode  google says...  http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/saa7134.html
<agnes> I was wondering how I can convert my kubuntu system to ubuntu.
<aqau_inter_fly> AAA: thanks a lot it worked
<pawan> how to run this command
<zcat[1] > !gpart
<ubotu> I know nothing about gpart - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> zazeem  you don't have the devel tools installed? g++ gcc etc... ?
<cmt> agnes:  its possible.  check into apt-get dist-upgrade
<whiteguysamurai> i see there are far too many question, i think i'll just wait my turn.
<CrashProne> If my second hard drive I'm wanting to setup in grub is "HDB", with just one partition, would it be (hd1,0) in GRUB?
<agnes> cmt: How's that?
<zazeem> AAA: i dont know ill look
<yelek> goatmale: anyway to fix this problem?
<AAA> aqau_inter_fly  be careful with your perm, that should get you started though
<goatmale> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<zazeem> AAA: what ones are there?
<aqau_inter_fly> AAA: what is perm?
<dr_willis> CrashProne,  i think so.. rember grub starts counting at 0, and it skips the cdrom drive. (I think)
<goatmale> not that I know of.
<cmt> agnes:  i dont know the details... but some googling should provide it
<goatmale> but I am noob too
<CrashProne> Arright
<AAA> zazeem  ubuntu has a handy virtual pkg for the devel tools, someone smarter than me knows what it is
<goatmale> it happens on two of my computers
<CrashProne> This should be easy then.. thanks dr_willis
<cmt> agnes: once the system is set up properly, just issuing a command should do it
<_marshall> agnes: i dont know if you can convert, but you can install the metapackage 'ubuntu-desktop' and uninstall 'kubuntu-desktop'
<AAA> aqau_inter_fly  chmod == chang mode == change permissions on a dir/file
<Shak-> whats a recommended FTP client to use?
<agnes> cmt: the hits just say that it's possible.
<Shak-> besides gftp
<agnes> _marshall: I figured as much..
<dr_willis> CrashProne,  also you can edit the grub boot lines from the grub menus. :) makes it easy to change
<dr_willis> CrashProne,  for one boot at least.
<zazeem> does anyone know what the devel tool package is under ubuntu?
<CokeNCode> wth ... where is the modprobe configuration file in ubuntu ?
<agnes> _marshall: but I was wondering about how to reasonably uninstall kubuntu-desktop and all packages depending upon it.
<goatmale> !ftp
<aqau_inter_fly> AAA: oh ic
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Shak-> hmm, konqueror
<cmt> agnes:  if you open up synaptic, search for "ubuntu" as marshall suggests i think there are packages that "define" kubuntu or ubuntu.... uninstalling one and installing the other maybe all you need
<faldor> hey im having problems compiling wine on amd64 using http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<_marshall> agnes: i thinks that just doing 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' would do the trick
<zazeem> does anyone know what the devel tool package is under ubuntu?
<Shak-> isnt that a web browser mainly?
<whiteguysamurai> just for future reference, network detection can force your machine to cash.
<agnes> _marshall: it's a meta-package..
<yelek> oh ok, well thx though goatmale
<AAA> !devel
<ubotu> I know nothing about devel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> !dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<whiteguysamurai> and ubuntu is highly picky.
<_marshall> agnes: make sure you install ubuntu-desktop before you uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<goatmale> sorry.. if you figure out how to do it notify me ^^
<waikitz> !mencoder
<ubotu> I know nothing about mencoder - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zazeem> AAA: think i found it
<AAA> zazeem  I am not sure what the virtual pkg name is, I do know you need: autoconf automake gcc g++ make (and a few more the depends _may_ satisfy)
<gmoore> anyone here have a 2007fpw monitor?
<cmt> agnes:  if you open up synaptic, search for "ubuntu" as marshall suggests i think there are packages that "define" kubuntu or ubuntu.... uninstalling one and installing the other maybe all you need
<cmt> oops
<cmt> anyone here know how to use hardware acceleration on my graphics card (ATI) and still be able to access the frame buffer?  when i do this, the FB is garbled
<agnes> cmt: : )
<_marshall> agnes: im not sure
<faldor> when i do make depend i get this at the end make[2] : *** [casemap.o]  Error 1
<faldor> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/faldor/Desktop/wine-0.9.17/libs/unicode'
<faldor> make[1] : *** [unicode]  Error 2
<faldor> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/faldor/Desktop/wine-0.9.17/libs'
<faldor> make: *** [libs]  Error 2
<AAA> faldor  looks like you are missing some libs (ie. devel pkg's) the source needs
<whiteguysamurai> CMT: you need to get the right drivers.http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<agnes> hmmm.
<agnes> _marshall: that won't do it.
<agnes> removing kubuntu-desktop just removes that metapackage, and nothing else.
<_marshall> agnes: yua
<ku> agnes: I have both installed (had Ubuntu installed first, then installed "kubuntu-desktop") and I've yet to run into any problems... Good thing is, I get to pick which programs to use from which desktop^^... but then again, I'm a complete nooob
<_tcc> Where does apt-get install java
<_tcc> ?
<ku> and I can switch between the two by logging out.
<agnes> ku: I have done that before, but I don't want to that here.
<agnes> to do that here..
<ku> kk ^^
<whiteguysamurai> as for my problem, it's obvious no one understands nor is interested in my problem, so i guess ubuntu isn't for me.
<dr_willis> thats what the forums are for.
<cmt> whiteguysamurai:  ok, that looks good thanks a lot
<whiteguysamurai> you're welcome CMT
<cmt> whiteguysamurai:  what problem are you having?
<_tcc> Slackware
<CokeNCode> ok, guys, how do i edit my modprobe configuration file
<CokeNCode> i mean ... where the heck is it
<CokeNCode> this tutorial is telling me its /etc/modprobe.conf ... but ... it's not there
<whiteguysamurai> i am unable to get past network setup while loading 6.06 to live cd, so therefore i am unable to install outright with the given option.
<Riyo> where can I see a list of harware supporte by ubuntu?
* CokeNCode pulls out his hair in frustration 
<cmt> whiteguysamurai: what does it say?
<skavenge> wiki.ubuntu.com, like everything else
<whiteguysamurai> it will try to set up network, then it switches to verbose, and freezes
<cmt> no errors?
<scipio_africanus> Riyo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<whiteguysamurai> nothing, just sits there, then goes to a verbose version of the graphic loader
<AAA> whiteguysamurai  what is your problem?
<Riyo> thank you
<cmt> whiteguysamurai:  thats very odd.  while im seasoned in linux, ubuntu is new to me.... still ive never seen that.
<dr_willis> Hmm. the 'alternative install cd' is the good old fashioned text installer aint it?
<cmt> whiteguysamurai:  just for kicks, have you tried burning another copy of the disk?  maybe its a bad burn?
<whiteguysamurai> i am unable to install the operating system because it refuses to skip past the network detection, while loading the live cd to install.
<whiteguysamurai> ok.
<whiteguysamurai> these are ship it disks
<cmt> whiteguysamurai:  it know its a lame answer, but usually it should give you an error at least.... something odd is going on
<dr_willis> or at least it SEEMS to be halting at the network detection.
<AAA> whiteguysamurai  what nic is it puking on?:
<whiteguysamurai> i have several.
<skavenge> whiteguysamurai: so download the alternate cd iso, which uses a text install, some people have troubles with the livecd
<whiteguysamurai> DWL-ag530
<whiteguysamurai> wireless.
<AAA> OH
<AAA> there ya go
<jimlau> hey guys.. what's the best way to upgrade to 6.06 from Warty (5.x)? download a new ISO and burn and install from that?
<whiteguysamurai> text install, i should try that, but i have no knowledge of CLI whatsoever.
<AAA> jimlau  NO, edit your sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<_tcc> Does anyone know where apt-get install java?
<skavenge> jimlau: thats what id suggest but you can do it over the net by upgrading to breezy tjem to dapper
<AAA> jimlau  just substitue hoary for dapper in sources.list
<whiteguysamurai> but it seems upavoidable.
<jimlau> alrighty.. I'll see if I can sort that out
<skavenge> you have to upgrade to breezy FIRST.
<AAA> skavenge  only dapper has a sun java deb, apt-cache search java
<skavenge> if doing it over the net
<_azrael> _tcc: Try easyubuntu: easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<whiteguysamurai>  thanks for help
<CokeNCode> JEEZE, THIS IS FUCKING PISSING ME OFF ... this tvtuner worked perfectly under 5.10 ... now i upgrade and it's fucked !
<CokeNCode> damn it all to hell !!!
<_tcc> _azrael, I already have it installed.
<DBO> !cs m CokeNCode
<_tcc> I need to know where it was installed to.
<AAA> CokeNCode  they will kick you for that lang, FYI
<ubotu> I know nothing about cs m CokeNCode - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@216.110.100.172]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<_azrael> _tcc: Oh, where it's installed, my bad.
<_tcc> np
<_tcc> I am trying to install Jpcap, and I can't figure out where the hell it placed it.
<DBO> CokeNCode, you know better than to use that kind of language
<digital> what's going on with us.archive.ubuntu.com? It's not responding...
<skavenge> digital: down
<digital> skavenge: What do I replace it with
<Riyo> awesome --> Pre-configured Systems
<Riyo> :)
<scipio_africanus> digital: delete us
<skavenge> digital: check your sources.list take 'us.' out of the front of any of the repos
<digital> will do
<digital> be back
<nootrope> anyone else having trouble downloading updates via apt-get?
<skavenge> *sigh*
<digital> nootrope: I am. Talk to skavenge
<_azrael> nootrope: See that earlier comment about deleting the us. in front of archive servers
<`DaGuy> nootrope - server down most of day
<_marshall> hey guys
<skavenge> nootrope: check your sources.list take 'us.' out of the front of any of the repos, U.S. ones are down
<nootrope> -azrael, digital: thanks. i just dropped in. missed that
<AAA> in debian the us servers are at the umn.edu and they always go down
<nootrope> thanks, all.
<_marshall> i just used automatix to install frostwire, but when i try to run it, it goes throught the loading sequence, the main window comes up but there is nothing in it
<goatmale> marshall did you install java?
<skavenge> thats probably because you used automatix heh
<_marshall> goatmale: i unno. i only checked frostwire in automatix
<bensr20det> I have been following along with the servers being down and that i need to remove the "us." from the source.list but I am very new to this how is that done?
<digital> nootrope: It looks like my "apt-get update" is working
<goatmale> hey skav back off automatix rocks.
<_tcc> it wouldn't start without java
<nootrope> lucky you, digital ;)
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having problems getting packages
<skavenge> goatmale: automatix is an awful script that should never have been made
<goatmale> why not?
<nootrope> mine hangs after the security updates
<_marshall> _tcc: it did all that "Loading" business
<_tcc> Yeah, the splash screen?
<Riyo> whats HardwareSupport/Machines/Barebones?
<_marshall> _tcc: ya
<Riyo> I dont get it
<kitsuneofdoom> I cannot get anything
<goatmale> kitsuneofdoom the us servers are down
<Riyo> like shuttle pc's?
<_tcc> Then nothing is wrong with java.
<kitsuneofdoom> oh
<kitsuneofdoom> goatmale: any idea when they will be up?
<goatmale> do you know how to edit your sources.list
<goatmale> nope
<skavenge> goatmale: it destroys alot of peoples systems, its just a script that -totally- skips the ubuntu package system which in turn makes even more headaches down the road
<AAA> mmmm headaches....
<ku> whew... enough tinkering with Linux for today... ^^... I still got a while before I make the full switch
<goatmale> how will it make more headaces?
<ku> Now back to my comfy 'ol windows! ^^
<goatmale> ew.
<ku> thanks for the help everybody
<_marshall> skavenge: do you know how i might be able to fix my frostwire?
<bensr20det> goatmale: could you tell me how to edit sources.list?
<_marshall> ku: lol np man
<kitsuneofdoom> ku: Er, I feel the opposite now
<_tcc> windows is not comfy
<_tcc> lol
<skavenge> goatmale: package conflicts, apt having  unmet dependencies, etc etc
<AAA> ku, hehe, it is ALOT more user friendly than it was 3y ago :0
<_marshall> ku: thats what im here for
<_tcc> it's like hell
<AAA> bensr20det  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<_tcc> Coming to Linux, you need to jump into the flames and kill yourself.
<digital> nootrope: Are you having problems ??
<_tcc> Go with Slackware first.
<skavenge> _marshall: did you install java? i didnt see your reply to that?
<goatmale> ben: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nootrope> digital, yep!
* AAA ^5's _tcc 
<bensr20det> thanks :)
<ku> AAA: I know, I remember like 7-8 years ago, I tried to install it but there was nothing to refer to
<goatmale> and then erase the servers with us in front of them
<kitsuneofdoom> I don't think I have anything too important to get, so as long as the servers will go back up in the next week or so, I'll be fine
<AAA> boooo! slackware debian uber alles
<_tcc> AAA, hehehe
<digital> nootrope: Did you take out "us." from your sources list
<_tcc> _marshall, type java
<_marshall> skavenge: i uhh... dont know. i checked frostwire in automatix and i saw something about java in the terminal output
<ku> But then again, I was like 12 years old back then ... ^^
<_marshall> ok
<gdb> I started with Linux 12 years ago.
<_tcc> if you get tons of crap, it's installed
<ku> wow ^^
<_marshall> ok i got tons of crap
* zcat[1]  started on SLS
<nootrope> digital, not yet. trying to find it... :\
<_tcc> java is probably fine though, if you got the splash screen
<AAA> ku haha, never to young....or dumb :) look at me
<gdb> Slackware 2.0 here, kernel 1.1.59.
<digital> nootrope: on the command line use nano
<goatmale> i started linux 3 days ago.
<kitsuneofdoom> uh...then why are you hanging out on the Ubuntu IRC?
<digital> nootrope: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cmt> gdb: are you serious?
<zcat[1] > SLS, kernel 0.97 iirc...
<gdb> cmt: Yes
<ku> goatmale: I beat you! i started it yesterday ^^
<cmt> gdb:  thats impressive
<skavenge> _marshall: well it requires java to be installed, and i have no clue about automatix so id use the wiki to install it but thats your option,
<gdb> kitsuneofdoom: Who?
<cmt> gdb:  when was that released?
<nootrope> digital, thanks for the pointer. still having a ;lot of trouble getting used to where things are
<gdb> cmt: Was back in college.  A geek friend of mine convinced me to install it since I liked playing around on the Unix machines at school.
<kitsuneofdoom> oh...sorry, that's where you started
<gdb> cmt: 1994
<_marshall> skavenge: i typed java and it gave me a bunch of usage options and whatnot
<kitsuneofdoom> not what you're using now
<lufis> How do I boot directly into command line?
<AAA> 1994, sheez linux was barely beta
<digital> nootrope: Same here. I'm a CentOS users. Or was one.
<_marshall> lufis: uninstall ubuntu-desktop and gnome
<_azrael> lufis: Are you looking to do that by default, or temporarily for repairs?
<_tcc> Yeah, the Java is fine in his case.
<cmt> gdb:  haha. and i figured 1997 made me a vet around here
<_marshall> lufis: i think theres probably an easier
<_marshall> lufis: way
<gdb> lufis: You need to rename/delete the /etc/rc?.d/S??gdm symlinks.
<lufis> _marshall: Haha, I'd like to keep the GUI, thanks.
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm fairly new...January '05
<_marshall> lufis: lol ok
<_tcc> I'm hitting one year soon.
<lufis> _azrael: Just temporarily
<cmt> lufis:  you only need to do it in rc2.d
<gdb> lufis: Then you can do /etc/init.d/gdm stop to turn off gdm without rebooting.
<_tcc> But I started with a trial by fire.
<AAA> Feb 2000 here
<skavenge> _marshall: well it thinks its installed then - open a terminal and run frostwire and see if your getting any errors is about all i can suggest
<_marshall> skavenge: so ah
<_marshall> skavenge: ok
<nootrope> digital, i guess it'll soon be as natural as breathing
<kitsuneofdoom> First Fedora 3, then Ubuntu Hoary, Debian Sarge, then back to Ubuntu for Drake
<gdb> I think Debian suffers from a serious case of "not invented here" when it comes to Red Hat's service and chkconfig commands.
<lufis> gdb: I read it has something to do with init levels? Can I just change those somhow?
<kitsuneofdoom> I think it's improved from Hoary to Drake
<kitsuneofdoom> quite a lot
<kitsuneofdoom> well, obviously it's improved
<sparkleytone> alright any usb gurus around?
<goatmale> does edgy come out next?
<_marshall> kitsuneofdoom: i agree
<gdb> lufis: The /etc/rc?.d directories refer to the various run levels.  The ? is replaced by the number of the runlevel.
<cmt> gdb:  however, apt is FAR better than redhats yum IMHO
<_tcc> usb rulez
<sparkleytone> i'm experiencing much slower than acceptable speeds with my external enclosure
<lufis> gdb: Ah
<_marshall> sparkleytone: whats the problem son?
<AAA> all you need to be a linux user: screen mutt vim netcat
<zcat[1] > !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<_tcc> cmt, mmm yea
<goatmale> when it comes out how do I upgrade?
<_tcc> VIM!!!
<_tcc> netcat!!!
<AAA> hehe
<gdb> cmt: I can't disagree there.  The dpkg/apt system is missing some features I really liked in rpm, but apt seems more flexible (by far) overall.
<_marshall> sparkleytone: whats an external enclosure?
<sparkleytone> and here's the kicker...its obviously some sort of problem, because when i do an hdparm -tT...it disconnects and reconnects with the next device node
<lt> just installed 6.06... trying do do a apt-get update, but it can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com... is it me or is somethign wrong with the site?  I can't get to it from my browser either.
<kitsuneofdoom> server down
<digital> nootrope: Yup!
<_tcc> Vim, nc, nmap, cat, perl.
<gdb> lt: Apparently the US archives are down for the time being.
<kitsuneofdoom> sorry, lt
<sparkleytone> usb external hd enclosure
<AAA> gdb  WHAT! deb is SO supperior to rpm....
<lt> ugh
<gdb> I don't know of any ETA.
<goatmale> It it's down
<_tcc> well, cd and ls
<nootrope> digital. it's working!
<digital> nootrope: Cool!
<bensr20det> once i edit sources.list how do i save it?
<Riyo> synamptic is like a place to download everything linux related? or just ubuntu? or just ubuntu friendly?
<gdb> I feel that RPM is a superior package format, but dpkg seems to be a superior package management system.
<goatmale> crtl s ben
<digital> nootrope: Now we can both start intalling applications
<bensr20det> thanks
<kitsuneofdoom> Anything on Ubuntu's repositories
<goatmale> hey IT.
<gdb> And honestly, for most people, the management system is what matter.
<gdb> matters*
<kitsuneofdoom> a ton of applications, Riyo
<digital> I need to pass this info allong
<lt> still debating betwen ubuntu and suse 10.1.... this apt-get problem is frustrating
<_marshall> bensr20det: you have to edit it as root in order to save it
<tripppy> how do i repair/recover a ubuntu install?
<sparkleytone> anyone know where to start troubleshooting my issue?
<zcat[1] > bah!! what was wrong with tar.gz's anyhow... :)
<nootrope> digital : wheee! what a way to spend saturday night!
<intelligi> The Synaptic Package Manager rocks.
<intelligi> Ubuntu is awesome.
<goatmale> IT it's not an apt-get problem it's a server problem.
<zcat[1] > in my day we built everything from source, and we liked it!!
<_marshall> bensr20det: press alt+f2 and type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdb> lt: It's not really an issue with the Ubuntu operating system, but yes, it's frustrating when you can't apt-get things easily.  You can, however, delete the "us." part from each line in /etc/apt/sources.list to get on your way.
<gdb> lt: you may choose to replace them later.
<bensr20det> _marshall: I did sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<bensr20det> was that wrong?
<goatmale> use gedit
<ku> zcat[1] : Youths of modern day are too occupied with TV and movies to sit there and learn how to code ^^
<kitsuneofdoom> can't you upgrade Ubuntu without a full reinstall?
<_marshall> bensr20det: i never use vim so i dont know how to save
<_marshall> kitsuneofdoom: yeah
<AAA> what is wrong with vim?
<goatmale> gedit is easier
<AAA> so
<goatmale> IMHO
<_marshall> kitsuneofdoom: i think all you have to do is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AAA> hehe
<goatmale> it's his first day XD
<gdb> Package formats and management systems aside, I feel as long as someone is using Linux in some form, they're on the right track.  I can't really disparage any distribution because they all fill a niche that's important to someone, somewhere.
<bensr20det> what does "vim" mean?
<shriphani> vi improved
<_marshall> AAA: i unno, i just dont use it. its either nano or gedit for me
<goatmale> it's a text editor
<bensr20det> ah
<goatmale> so is gedit
<_marshall> gedit is sexy
<goatmale> gedit is what i use.
<_tcc> ku, not me
<shriphani> i use emacs
<kitsuneofdoom> _marshall: Ok. I have Dapper now, but hey, when Edgy comes out, it's nice to not have to reistall
* gdb prefers vim.
<_marshall> tabbed, syntax and all that
<lt> ah, thanks for the 'remove us.' tip
<lt> that worked
<_marshall> kitsuneofdoom: yayuh
* zcat[1]  prefers joe.
<Dyss> Hello
<kitsuneofdoom> I want to learn either emacs or vim
* goatmale curbstomps vim
<_marshall> wats so good about emacs?
<zcat[1] > getting used to nano though since it's default with ubuntu
<_tcc> learn vim
<shriphani> emacs has a tutorial too
<_tcc> tis fast
<ike_> Can anyone tell this nub why ubuntu kernel confiurations with SMP disabled break X (no screens found even though i810 is built and loaded like in the other configs)?
<zcat[1] > i can use vi if i have to.. but only if I really HAVE to!
<gdb> kitsuneofdoom: If you want your knowledge to be instantly portable to other versions of Unix, then vi is what you want to go with.  Regardless if you prefer vi or emacs, knowledge of vi is important in general system administration.
<lt> whch is preferred on ubuntu?  inetd or xinetd?  (I'm coming from redhat so I'm used to xinetd)
<AAA> kitsuneofdoom  vimtutor
<skavenge> i dont mind nano, i was a pico user previously
<_tcc> Coding is better in vim.
<gdb> kitsuneofdoom: vi comes with every modern Unix, emacs does not.  But like I said, even if you prefer to use emacs, it's good to know vi.
<kitsuneofdoom> I shall learn vi then
<_tcc> ues
<_tcc> YES
<shriphani> i use vim too although just once in a while
<gdb> kitsuneofdoom: I'd suggest trying both.  They both have a fair learning curve.
<AAA> zcat[1]   a crusty hack like you bad mouting vi ? wO
<sparkleytone> my usb problems...here's a dump of dmesg --> http://paste.lisp.org/display/23016
<kitsuneofdoom> I tried vi, it was confusing, I tried emacs, it was equally confusing
<shriphani> for python it has to be emacs
<zcat[1] > i never got used to vi.
<_tcc> it's so easy
<_tcc> and fun
<AAA> kitsuneofdoom  vim == vi improved :)
<kitsuneofdoom> ah, I like python...so there is a factor here...suggesting emacs
<_tcc> and fast
<gdb> zcat[1] : I end up typing vi commands in gedit and notepad. :-(
<_marshall> am i wrong or are vim, emacs and nano all just terminal text editors?
<goatmale> !vi
<sparkleytone> i would def love some help, or maybe redirection to a channel that could help
<ubotu> I know nothing about vi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<goatmale> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<goatmale> !emacs
<_tcc> lol
<kitsuneofdoom> why can't or shouldn't one code python in vi?
<gdb> kitsuneofdoom: It's not really a question of one or the other, you should use either vi OR both vi and emacs.  Knowing emacs without knowing vi isn't portable beyond Linux.  And even Ubuntu does not come with emacs installed by default, but it does come with vi.
<kitsuneofdoom> well...can't is obviously not
<_tcc> kitsuneofdoom, it really doesn't matter
<AAA> emacs is apparently the end all be all for word processors (if you let a lisp lover tell it...)
<kitsuneofdoom> I thought so
<goatmale> I know gedit
<gdb> kitsuneofdoom: They're referring to the python macros that allow you to more easily edit python code.  It's nothing that you *need* but it's a nice to have.
* AAA fuels an editor war
<_tcc> I am checking out emacs now.
<_tcc> What the hell is this buffer?
<_tcc> lol
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<AAA> HAHA
<_tcc> How obnoxious.
<gdb> _tcc: The buffer is where your text is stored prior to being comitted to a file.
<kitsuneofdoom> I will try to learn vi...any suggestions on a good tutorial?
<_marshall> what is there to love about these text editors?! whats the difference between them?
<AAA> you need 20 fingers to use emacs...
<_tcc> gdb, yeah but this crpa t the top?
<gdb> _tcc: Crap at the top?  I don't know to what you're referring.  Are you using a tty or X version of emacs?  And please note that my familiarity with emacs commands is fairly passing.
<Dyss> hehe, editors
<_tcc> kitsuneofdoom, type vimtutor
<sparkleytone> anyone?
<kitsuneofdoom> where?
<Xenguy> people find their editor, and then go religious ;-)
<clarity_> has anyone had any trouble with mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<PuGz> hey guys. anyone know how I can get my plustek opticpro 4800p scanner to work with dapper? I have found info about the plustek_pp drivers (the scanner uses the parallel port)
<AAA> kitsuneofdoom  yeah, that is what I said, vimtutor
<kitsuneofdoom> nevermind
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<gdb> I will say that if you're a purist from even a historical standpoint, you'd want to use emacs for no reason other than emacs was written by Richard M. Stallman while vi was written by spawn of Satan Bill Joy.
<AAA> hjkl
<Xenguy> but damn vim is good :P
<_tcc> yes it is
<_tcc> vi is sym linked to vim
<gdb> er, written by Bill Joy. ;-)
<shriphani> you can read email, irc etc. with emacs
* Dyss doesn't know what Bill Joy is
<AAA> shimmmy  you can use irssi and vim and mutt too =p
<sparkleytone> shouldnt this conversation go to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<gdb> Dyss: One of the 3 people that founded Sun Microsystems.
<_tcc> I like Jedit for java.
<AAA> shimmmy  all in a screen session for half the RAM
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<_tcc> It's awesome.
<_tcc> But Gui....
<_tcc> so meh
<Dyss> ah ok
<shriphani> will anyone answer my question lol
<kitsuneofdoom> I think I will do vimtutor in the morning
<sparkleytone> they're too busy being offtopic shriphani
<Xenguy> shriphani: emacs is a coders paradise (an IDE) but I am a vim guy all the way (I wish I could learn both, and I've tried)
<AAA> /usr/lib/include ?
* zcat[1]  doesn't know
<gdb> shriphani: They end up going in /usr/include/linux
<AAA>  /usr/src/linux/build ?
<shriphani> ok
<sparkleytone> http://paste.lisp.org/display/23016
<kitsuneofdoom> good bye all
<sparkleytone> my usb hd is slow and likes to disconnect when tested...anyone?
<AAA> shimmmy  did you install the `uname -r`-kernel-headers?
<gdb> shriphani: There are actually other locations, the package is linux-kernel-headers.  If you installed build-essential, you'll have that package.  You can do dpkg -L linux-kernel-headers to list the files.
<shriphani> ok
<poje> gdb: just because I admire RMS for his abilities doesn't mean I think he's sane or that I should use emacs over vim ;d
<gdb> shriphani: If you plan to compile anything, then build-essential is... essential. ;-)
<gdb> shriphani: dpkg -s linux-kernel-headers will give you the package blurb.
<AAA> haha, poje said RMS, haha
<shriphani> i The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.11) does not match your running
<shriphani> kernel (version 2.6.15-26-386).  Even if the module were to compile
<shriphani> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<shriphani> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/include] 
<poje> shriphani: have you not been paying attn?
<shriphani> damn why am i having probs while installing vmware player
<poje> AAA: and? ;d
<AAA> you need the exact version
<gdb> 2.6.11 is what ships with Ubuntu and is the current version.
<AAA> I can't look it up ATM, I am on a debian box. but:: apt-cache search linux headers
<gdb> 2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18 to be precise.
<shriphani> then is this problem unsolvable
<omar> Hallo, Ich bin zruckgekommen leute :)
<gdb> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vilkacis> How do I let anyone edit a set of files in a directory?
<Vilkacis> Give full permissions to all users?
<omar> ja, danke vielen :)
<zcat[1] > Vilkacis: chmod a+rwx foo/
<poje> Vilkacis: chmod -R 777 your/dir/
<gdb> Vilkacis: Add -R between the chmod and a in that command.
<gdb> Vilkacis: It's better, however, to add the files to a new group and then place all the users you want modifying them in that group.
<AAA> shimmmy  basically you need either the configured (and booted to, loaded kernel) or the kernel headers for the exact ver of your kernel. dpkg -l|grep linux should show you what linux kernel pkg's you have installed.  look for the kernel-image pkg you want to have the exact same version of the kernel-headers pkg
<Xenguy> Vilkacis: maybe create a new group, then add the users to that group?
<gdb> For example, create the group "staff" and then chgrp -R staff foo/
<gdb> placing the users in the staff group
<sparkleytone> http://paste.lisp.org/display/23016  <--- usb disconnects and slow performance...i have both apic and acpi off...anyone think they can help?
<omar> I'm back fellows, does anyone knows how to configure gdm to make all windows transparent so my wallpaper is always visible ?
<Vilkacis> It would be better if I knew what I was doing.
<thrice`> is anyone using ubuntu 64 + broadcom dell 1390 ?
<thrice`> for wireless
<Vilkacis> I just need my apache server php files to be able to edit their own files under their directory, and that seemed like the fastest way to do it. And at least now I can manually edit them as my regular user.
<AAA> b000000 broadcom!!!!
<gdb> AAA: Any idea why Ubuntu ships a linux-kernel-headers package that won't work with the shipping linux-image package?  I have a feeling that they probably work together just fine, and that there's some other misconfiguration going on here.  I can't imagine that something that egregious would slip out into release.
<omar> nop.... haven't used ubuntu 64
<gdb> Vilkacis: Then you need to change the ownership of the files to www-data.
<Xenguy> Vilkacis: man addgroup  and  man adduser (or find some GUI :-)
<Xenguy> Vilkacis: oh
<AAA> gdb  I haven't seen his pkg list have you? I doubt that is the deal
<bilss_> hi
<Vilkacis> gdb: How do I remove the current 'all' permissions and give the directory to www-data, then?
<gdb> Vilkacis: The webserver will run your php scripts as www-data as that's the user it runs as itself.  If they're owned by www-data, then the webserver will have permission to modify them.
<AAA> Vilkacis  man chmod
<Mattchewie> SHABANG!
<Mattchewie> ...its a pepper :P
<gdb> Vilkacis: find foo -type f -print exec chmod 644 {} \;
<Vilkacis> I already did man chmod, that really didn't help, as I had no idea about www-data when I read it, thus making it completely useless.
<AAA> Vilkacis  chmod a-x /dir removes the execute bit from the /dir directory
<gdb> Vilkacis: find foo -type d -print exec chmod 755 {} \;
<omar> does anyone knows how to configure gdm to make all windows transparent ?
<Vilkacis> gdb: So run those 3 lines?
<limes24> so, I installed Ubuntu on a Compaq tonight, and all was going well.. until I installed updates and tried to restart.
<Xenguy> Vilkacis: /var/www should be owned by root; subdirectories can be assigned to different groups and users as convenient
<limes24> the computer doesn't run at all anymore..
<Mattchewie> limes24, what kind of compaq ?
<gdb> Vilkacis: The two lines I provided will set all your scripts to rw-r--r-- and all your directories to rwxr-xr-x (under the directory foo).
<AAA> Vilkacis  chmod - change perms chown - change owner chgrp change group
<limes24> an oldish desktop..
<gdb> Vilkacis: You can modify that as you like.
<limes24> Celeron ~766, 192MB RAM.
<limes24> nothing too exciting, but it ran alright before the restart
<Mattchewie> limes24, I run it on a compaq v2000z and it runs like butta :P
<gdb> then you'd run the chown -R www-data.www-data foo command (that will set the user and group ownerships to www-data.
<bilss_> how to set environment in ~.bash after installing source files
<jmauricio> algum do brasil ai
<AAA> gdb that will do it recursively and he said he didn't want that?
<Vilkacis> gdb: The first one did not work. 'Paths must proceed expression'. I replaced 'foo' with 'matrix'
<noiesmo> chown -R www-data:www-data
<gdb> Vilkacis: Well, you need to be above the directory you're modifying.  Apparently you do not want this to be recursive?  What is it you're trying to modify?
<jmauricio> algum do brasil ai
<Mattchewie> limes24, what is doing? ...does it boot at all or does it panic on boot o...whats up?
<gdb> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Vilkacis> I have no idea what you mean by recursive.
* Xenguy is not sure the web server should have permission to modify file content...
<gdb> Vilkacis: Meaning "the directory and all files and directories under it"
<limes24> no video output at all, so no messages
<limes24> onboard video, too.
<Mattchewie> limes24, even on boot up there is no video ?
<gdb> Xenguy: It's necessary under some conditions but those are very rare and generally only necessary on a very temporary basis.
<limes24> yeah.
<limes24> well, the machine never reall shut down properly by itself
<gdb> Xenguy: So overall, yes, I question the wisdom of doing it also. ;-)
<Vilkacis> gdb: I gave EVERYONE permissions to the 'matrix' directory, using the chown command I was given a bit ago. And now it is suggested that I return it to just www-data, so what do I need to type to do that?
<Vilkacis> gdb: And yes, that directory and all directories benieth it.
<Xenguy> gdb: agreed - I remember reading some article that advised against just chowning everything to www-data (IIRC :-)
<omar> limes24: Have you tried boot from any live CD like knoppix or Ubuntu live ?
<limes24> after all the logout info, it just sat there in limbo, so I switched it off
<gdb> Vilkacis: chmod 755 foo -- that will remove the "everyone" permissions from the directory.
<bilss_>  how to set environment in ~.bash after installing source files
<tripppy> how do i repair/recover a ubuntu install?
<Vilkacis> gdb: Recursively?
<sparkleytone> http://paste.lisp.org/display/23016  <--- usb disconnects and slow performance...i have both apic and acpi off...anyone think they can help?
<gdb> Vilkacis: Then add -R after the chmod.  chmod -R
<Xenguy> Vilkacis: everything under a directory
<Mattchewie> limes24, did you use the live cd to install xubuntu?
<Xenguy> Vilkacis: including sub-directories
<Vilkacis> gdb: OK, now how do I recursively give www-data access to the directory?
<AAA> isn't : deprecated in favor of .
<Xenguy> heh
<limes24> no, I used my 5.10 install CD
<bilss_>   how to set environment in ~.bash after installing source packages
<gdb> Vilkacis: chown -R www-data.www-data foo/
<Qwell> gdb: I thought it was the other way around?
<omar> limes24: I have a feeling about damage on your HDD
<gdb> the / is unecessary but indicates that you're acting on a directory (for you, the computer doesn't care).
<Sola6662> i have a prob i was tryin to upgrade to 6.06LTS and i got this error Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (146.137.96.7), connection timed out
<Sola6662> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/Release.gpg Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (146.137.96.7), connection timed out
<Qwell> bob.johnson is much more likely to be a username than bob:johnson
<gdb> Qwell: Thought what was the other way around?
<noiesmo> Sola6662, the servers down
<Vilkacis> gdb: Testing.
<nootrope> can anyone tell me why i'm getting a not found error on checkinstall. i'm following instructions on the wiki on installing  some packages and one of the lines of code lists checkinstall
<Qwell> . deprecated in favor of :?
<gdb> Sola6662: us.archive.ubuntu.com is down, please use archive.ubuntu.com in your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Sola6662> oh ok thank the lords
<bilss_>  how to set environment in ~.bash after installing source packages
<Xenguy> :
<Vilkacis> gdb: It appears to work fine now. Thank you.
<limes24> I formatted the (40GB Maxtor) HD during the install process, and it all went fine
<gdb> Vilkacis: Sure thing!
<Mattchewie> omar, even if the hd is bad I would think he would get video output on boot up?! aye?
<Qwell> chown [options]  user[:group]  file...
<Qwell> from the chown manpage
<gdb> bilss_: Add something like "export VARIABLE=value-you-want" in your .bash_profile filke.
<Sola6662> gdb how i add it to the sources list?
<gdb> file*
<omar> does anyone knows wich is the Windows manager configuration for gdm in Ubuntu ?
<Qwell> also from the manpage: POSIX 1003.2 does not allow use of the dot as separator between user name and group name.
<gdb> Sola6662: You can edit /etc/apt/sources.list by running the command "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal.
<Flannel> gdb, Sola6662, gksudo instead of sudo for gedit
<Sola6662> ok then just add the link?
<gdb> Qwell: That's absolutely correct, however, the chown command accepts that syntax (as it does on every other Unix I've used).
<Riyo> gksudo is root right?
<Qwell> gdb: But it won't, eventually.  Just like tail -1
<Flannel> Sola6662: you'll be editing the current url, not adding.
<Flannel> Riyo: gksudo is sudo for graphical apps
<gdb> Flannel: Either works fine.   The only value add that gtksudo provides is a window to enter your password in rather than a text prompt.
<gdb> Qwell: It's been "eventually" for some 10 years now.
<Flannel> gdb: no, sudo can cause problems.
<Qwell> gdb: :)
<Commander-Crowe> is the apt-get up yet?
<Riyo> oh...
<poje> Flannel: not often
<eternalswd> first question is does anyone know how to change the colors of the gnome notification popup?
<Qwell> gdb: They really mean it this time. :p
<Riyo> sudo is root then?
<Mattchewie> limes24, I would say reinstall if its not too much trouble. The us repo's ....where...are down so maybe that might the root of the updateing borking your system
<gdb> Qwell: lol
<AAA> Qwell  crap I had it backwards, its RMS that is doing this!
<gdb> Yes, user:group is more correct than user.group.
<Broadcast> hey
<Qwell> "guys...seriously...I'm gonna remove this..."
<Qwell> "c'mon, please?"
<bilss_> gdb: thanks so if i install several packages some being deps to others i type what I understand export, say the package is called joe please give me an example
<Broadcast> guys, how do i give root powers to my account
<nootrope> duh. about checkinstall...it's not installed.
<Broadcast> a normal account
<eternalswd> second question is does anyone know how to modify the alt-tab list to show the titles of all the windows and not just the selected one?
<gdb> bilss_: What are you trying to modify?  What environment variable and what value are you looking to set?
<limes24> should I download 6.05 or whatever if I'm going to reinstall anyway?
<Mattchewie> limes24, actually......I would even suggest using the dapper version of xubuntu if your looking for something light
<Vilkacis> Broadcast: su
<AAA> Broadcast  visudo as root
<Qwell> limes24: 6.0.6
<poje> Broadcast: add it to the admin group
<Qwell> 6.06
<limes24> aah
<gdb> Broadcast: If you want to use sudo, then add them to the group "admin" under Ubuntu.
<limes24> why xubuntu over ubuntu?
<Sola6662> gdb whats the part do i change?
<gdb> There is no need to edit /etc/sudoers.
<gdb> Sola6662: Everywhere it says "us.archive.ubuntu.com" change it to "archive.ubuntu.com".
<limes24> aah, lightweight. that looks nice.
<AAA> gdb  you can give more control over su powers via sudoers than groups
<poje> AAA: usually unnecessary though
<gdb> AAA: That's absolutely right, but I'm guessing is outside the scope of his question.
<bilss_> gbd: i have not installed anything yet but i can give you the name of the source packages and its deps if you want me to
<AAA> yes and yes
<Qwell> man, this partition has been running for like...
<Sola6662> so like this http://archive.ubuntu.com?
<Qwell> 1.5 hours?
<Qwell> and it's only on disk 1
<Mattchewie> limes24, thats what I currenlty use on my laptop and it works great. So far, the best xfce centric distro I have sued
<Commander-Crowe> APT-GET IS STILL DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Commander-Crowe> !caps
<limes24> right on.
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gdb> Sola6662: That is correct.  If that does not work, then you may be out of luck.  I'd suggest copying your current sources.list to a new name (perhaps sources.list.20060723) so you can easily restore it to the original configuration at a later date.
<poje> Mattchewie: how well does suing distros go?
<poje> Commander-Crowe: take out the us. part?
<Sola6662> gdb like this "http://archive.ubuntu.com"
<poje> Sola6662: yes
<Commander-Crowe> poje: it isn't there
<tripppy> how do i repair/recover a ubuntu install?
<Sola6662> oh ok
<garryF> That partition isn't running Qwell, its walkin. You sure that drive is ok?
<AAA> suing distos? WTF
<Broadcast> not working
<Sola6662> thx
<Mattchewie> poje, hahah very well :P
<gdb> Sola6662: That is correct.  Like I said, you may want to back up your current file to a new name so you can easily back out of any changes.
<Broadcast> still gives me the error
<Broadcast> Cannot move "/home/omra...-1.2.0.18" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<Qwell> garryF: positive
<Broadcast> when i try to delete a folder
<`DaGuy> gdb - will there be a need to change back to "us" at a later date ?
<poje> Commander-Crowe: try uk. then, worked for me
<nootrope> Commander-Crowe: mine worked after taking out us.
<Qwell> garryF: It's a sparc though, partitioning a SAS drive, so I don't expect much out of it
<poje> Mattchewie: most excellent ;d
<Commander-Crowe> poje: ok but I think I'll need someone to hold my hand
<limes24> Ubuntu is only the second type of linux I've used, after a disaster trying to get Debian running on this machine
<Qwell> ...over serial console
<garryF> Qwell Oh.
<AAA> debian sucks to install for your first linux
<limes24> hehe, you're telling me
<bilss_> gbd: i have not installed anything yet but i can give you the name of the source packages and its deps if you want me to
<AAA> debian is just horrible blan and simple
<gdb> Broadcast: The permissions on a directory determine 3 things.  The ability of users to create files, to delete files, and to see what files are present.  The permissions on files themselves determine (likewise) 3 things, the permission to read a file, to modify a file, and to execute a file.
<Sola6662> gdb i got that done now whats next?
<poje> Commander-Crowe: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, then change all the us.archive to uk.archive
<limes24> any time I try linux, it usually ends in frustration, and I just go back to OS X.
<VoX> are there any uha decompresion utils?
<chemaja> debian is the best distro in the world unless you want to run the latest stable upstream software
<gdb> er excuse me that's in error
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Broadcast> gdb, what does that mean
<Broadcast> i mean i changed my account to root
<Qwell> create/edit, list, read
<farous> AAA: debian horrible you are running ubuntu that is based on debian
<gdb> Directory permissions determine the ability to see what files are present, to delete or create files, or to enter the directory at all.
<AAA> limes24  you are installing ppc linux?
<poje> chemaja: where did that come from?
<Qwell> s/read/enter/..
<chemaja> poje: <AAA> debian sucks to install for your first linux
<AAA> farous  I love to be sarcastic :)
<limes24> no, this is on x86 compaq hardware
<gdb> Broadcast: Meaning if you want to move files (read: delete them from that directory) then you need write permissions to the directory the files are in.
<farous> :)
<poje> chemaja: yeah, just got there ;)
<limes24> I don't want to mess up any of my Macs.. heh
<Broadcast> oh
<gdb> Sola6662: apt-get update
<Broadcast> how do i do that
<Broadcast> :D
<farous> installing debian was no more harder then ubuntu here. only problem to know which modules you need to optimize your sys though
<AAA> limes24  I haven't had a ppc in a couple of years, but yellowdog was, at that time, hands down the best ppc distro
<poje> Ubuntu is debian, only...with updated software
<gdb> Broadcast: Depending on the owner of the directory (if it's you, let's assume) you need to chmod o+w directory.  If it's someone else and you are in the directory group, it's chmod g+w, if you are neither the owner nor in the same group, it's chmod a+w.
<poje> And a pretty face
<bilss_> gbd: forget the value just the line for each source package i will put the source packages in a pastebin
<kuzmaster> can anyone here please help me with a totally un-realated vmware problem?
<AAA> poje  and where are the politics? waiting....waiting...
<chemaja> poje: that's not exactly accurate -- there's a lot more to it :D but i'm sure you knew that and were just being "funny"
<gdb> bilss_: I fail to see the connection between using source packages and needing to modify your environment.  Can you please say what you're trying to modify?
<limes24> xubuntu on PPC might be nice on my G4 Mini..
<poje> AAA, chemaja: yep, pretty much ;d
<Commander-Crowe> "couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop"
<Commander-Crowe> ah
<Commander-Crowe> need help
<bilss_> gbd: how can i modify soething thats not installed yet?
<gdb> Commander-Crowe: In what context do you receive that error?
<farous> Commander-Crowe: check your net connection try another mirror
<gdb> bilss_: You're not expressing what you want to do clearly enough for me to help you.  I'm sorry.
<ardchoille> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.32 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Commander-Crowe> in terminal I type apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> with sudo
<`DaGuy> yahoo IM just came back on
<Commander-Crowe> sudo apt-get
<gdb> Commander-Crowe: Have you run apt-get update first or at least recently?
<rixth> Is a software RAID fileserver with 3 users likely to benefit from 64 bit?
<IcemanV9> Commander-Crowe: it is in main repo and us servers are down
<bilss_> gdb: i am sorry to hesr that as your pretty snowed under at the moment
<Commander-Crowe> lol
<Commander-Crowe> shoulda tried that
<scipio_africanus> to whoever suggested earlier vimtutor thank you :)
<AAA> w00 vimtutor ++
<phargle> wow..  im impressed how easy vmware server installs on 6.06
<henzo> hola
<henzo> no puedo entrar a ubuntu-es
<Broadcast> can i set default to all folders chmod a+w
<gdb> I'm just plain impressed with everything related to 6.06.  To be fair, though, I only started using Ubuntu 2 weeks before 6.06 was released so my experiences with prior versions are very limited.
<AAA> henzo  /join #ubuntu-es
<tripppy> how do i repair/recover a ubuntu install?
<henzo> I can't
<henzo> I wrote / join #ubuntu-es
<limes24> #ubuntu-es funciona para mi..
<henzo> but without space after /
<henzo> pues para mi no, me dice algo de que debo registrarme
<Broadcast>  can i set default to all folders chmod a+w
<AAA> (00:13) +|+ Irssi: #ubuntu-es: Total of 34 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 33 normal] 
<AAA> works for me are you on freenode?
<henzo> limes24 me sale esto #ubuntu-es :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Xenguy> tripppy: if you have a CD, boot off it and try typing 'rescue' (no quotes) ?
<fivre> is there any command line utility to monitor network traffic by application?
<limes24> prueba otro nombre, posiblemente?
<AAA> 00:14) -NickServ(NickServ@services.)-            Nickname: HenZo
<AAA> (00:14) -NickServ(NickServ@services.)-          Registered: 4 years 27 weeks 5 days (4h 4m 4s) ago
<AAA> henzo  you need another nick
<henzo> lo intentare
<henzo> OK
<gdb> Broadcast: You can but it's an extremely extremely extremely bad thing to do.  You would edit /etc/profile and change the umask from 022 to 020.
<farous> fivre: man netstat i always use netstat tup
<omar> does anyone knows how to configure gdm so I can use transparent windows ?
<hostel> Hey what is this chat thing is this part of the HI Hostel groip
<bilss_> gdb: its dead simple i am going to install some packages  apt-get source name of package place them in src directory to you get me
<gdb> Broadcast: That will default directories to rwxr-xrwx rather than rwxr-xr-x.
<Munchkinguy> I know that I can get MIDI support from EasyUbuntu, but why doesn't it come with Ubuntu. Is it a non-free standard?
<gdb> bilss_: What does that have to do with modifying your environment?
<phunkalicious> am i wrong or can totem not play subtitles :(
<Methodeux> I'm in need of some assistance.  I'm looking for some ways to visually enhance my desktop experirence,
<omar> like what Methodeux ?
<phargle> Methodeux: lsd
<Methodeux> I tried XGL/Compiz..  couldn't get it to work, though I can't say that's specifically what I was looking for.
<Methodeux> I'm looking for something more along the lines of a really sophisticated theme system.
<AAA> mmmm lsd...
<chunksoul> so
<tripppy> how do i fix kernel panics on bootup?
<deshantm_> !lsd
<ubotu> I know nothing about lsd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bilss_> gdb: ok i understand in te past when i have installed source packages i have difficulty (once they are installed ) accessing them from the command line
<deshantm_> what is lsd?
<AAA> I know a thing or two about lsd :)
<AAA> haha
<phargle> :)
<chunksoul> i forgot the password to a ubuntu
<gdb> Munchkinguy: MIDI is encumbered by patents.
<AAA> llol
<chunksoul> any idea how to reset the root password
<chunksoul> i tried booting into single mode
<garryF> Linux System Dicovery - Detects the hardware.
<chunksoul> didn't seem to work
<bilss_> gdb: i am told you need to set $PATH
<gdb> bilss_: You don't run source packages, you build them into binary packages and then install the binary packages.
<Munchkinguy> gdb: is there a free midi format?
<painkiler> hey guys
<phunkalicious> can someone tell me why totem freezes when trying to load a subtitle file?
<Xenguy> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Methodeux> GTK themes blow.  :|
<omar> Have you checked Fluxbox Methodeus ?
<omar> Methodeux : www.fluxbox.org
<Methodeux> No, omar.  I've heard of it.  I'll go check it out.
<painkiler> I just reinstalled windows on my dual boot box. I knew it would erase grub, but I don't know how to get grub back to normal
<AAA> chunksoul  sudo passwd
<bilss_> gdb:yes i mean build
<AAA> chunksoul  type your user passwd then a new root
<Methodeux> Whatever happened to Enlightenment?
<painkiler> I am in the live cd atm
<chunksoul> i can't remember any password to the machine
<gdb> Munchkinguy: No, there isn't as far as I know.  The only free music formats I'm aware of (or that can be used for music) are .au, .snd, .wav, .ogg, and .flac (don't know the extension for that one).  There may be more I'm not aware of.
<Methodeux> The last time I was tinkering with Linux, that was the hot thing.
<chunksoul> it's an old server
<goatmale> I accidenty delted the thing on top that tells me what programs are open
<goatmale> how do I fix that?
<gdb> bilss_: You're trying to build raw source or a debian source package?
<garryF> check out in goggle about grubfarm, its a site that tells you how to recover via grub, reinstall it etc etc.
<AAA> chunksoul  checkout john the ripper then ;)
<omar> I'm not shure.... haven't used Elinghtment !
<kuzmaster> painkiler, get into terminal, and run grub
<pepsi> painkiler, mount your root partition somewhere, then run grub-install, showing it where to find the /boot directory
<gdb> Methodeux: It's still around, however it's pretty much relegated to the ricer crowd. ;-)
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Broadcast> ok, i changed the 022 in the profile
<painkiler> I know
<Broadcast> now what
<limes24> so, my system has video working now, but it dies with a kernel panic: not syncing: attempting to kill init!
<painkiler> just did that
<Broadcast> i cant delete stuff still
<AAA> kill init! who needs it...
<gdb> Broadcast: That's pretty much it.  You'll need to relog for changes to take place or just type "umask 020" on the commnad line, create a directory, and see what happens.
<goatmale>  I accidenty delted the thing on top that tells me what programs are open how can I get it back?
<limes24> but now I kind of want to reinstall to get xubuntu anyway
<Broadcast> MMM
<Broadcast> well
<Broadcast> brb
<AAA> goatmale  screen -ls works for me =p
<omar> Hold it :) I will prepare my coffe :)
<farous> goatmale: right click on the panel and add window list
<kuzmaster> painkiler, when i had that problem, just go into the grub bash , and ran somtihng like update grub
<farous> if that what you are looking for
<Mattchewie> limes24, how did you get that up and running?
<gdb> afk for a bit
<limes24> I just waited for a while and tried it again
<AAA> gdb for know for a bit?
<Broadcast> still man
<Broadcast> Cannot move "/home/omra...ess-1.4.3" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<Mattchewie> haha oh ok :D
<goatmale> No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-goatmale.
<jmichaelx> a few days ago , i installed  xine and the firefox plugin, and for some reason, ever since then, any video i play , streaming or DVD, is WAY too bright....... nothing i have tried has corrected thins. can anyone help?
<AAA> goatmale  hahah, then dump your gui crap and run cli only :)
<No1Viking> My computer says to me that I'm running OpenGL with software emulation. How do I make this to work directly with the hardware?
<AAA> goatmale  I told you "works for me"
<goatmale> no! I am afriad with out gui.
<Broadcast> Cannot move "/home/omra...ess-1.4.3" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<crogue5> how do you find out how much ram a computer has in linux?
<Broadcast> although i changed the profile
<chunksoul> okay so i will explain this from scratch. I lost all passwords to a machine want to reset the root password i start in single user mode however it still gives me the ubuntu log in screen HELP !!
<chunksoul> http://fsiu.uwc.ac.za/kinky/index.php?module=wiki&action=wikilink&pagename=ResetRootPassword#toc0
<bilss_> gdb: its a tar.gz file http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/mail/mixmaster
<chunksoul> like everything workse
<chunksoul> except for the point where it says
<chunksoul> in command prompt
<deshantm_> crogue5, try the command free ... you could also look at the command top
<No1Viking> My computer says to me that I'm running OpenGL with software emulation. How do I make this to work directly with the hardware? Oh, yes, I have a ATI Raden 9800 card
<chunksoul> anyone know how to sto the gui appearing on startup
<farous> !ati > No1Viking
<crogue5> deshantm_, thanks
<phunkalicious> i can't believe i have to boot into windows to watch a freaking movie :(
<roe> anyone know if some of the Ubuntu repos are down?
<roe> specifically 146.137.96.7
<roe> and .15
<goatmale> I accidenty delted the thing on top that tells me what programs are open how can I get it back?
<garryF> Yes, they are done
<deshantm_> chunksoul, which one and for what purpose?
<garryF> down
<Qwell> roe: see topic
<farous> phunkalicious: did you read the help page on restricted formats?
<SonicvanaJr> They've been down all day
<phunkalicious> i have all that, it's the non-existent support for subtitles in totem, that are supposed to exist
<AAA> goatmale  well, screen is still pretty badass. even in an xterm (where I am using it now)  you get infinite terminal for the price of one xterm in desktop real estate)
<goatmale> AAA
<skavenge> goatmale: right click on the panel, 'add to panel', add window list
<goatmale> that's not it
<roe> Qwell, sorry the topic was long, didn't get to it all, "CC" mean country code? ie fr?
<sktx> AAA: gnu screen makes life worth living, doesn't it?
<sktx> :D
<sktx> roe: exactly
<roe> thank you kindly
<goatmale> I accidenty delted the thing on top that tells me what programs are open how can I get it back?
<sktx> goat
<sktx> you mean on the taskbar?
<sktx> err
<nechto13> hello. i have a problem whenever I kill X. It results in my monitor powering off, but my machine staying on. same thing happens if i try to log off, reboot, or shut down. i'm not sure the problems are related, but they have the same outcome. can someone help me troubleshoot them? or direct me where i could find solutions to the problems?
<sktx> you removed the taskbar from the top panel, or there's nothing up top now?
<goatmale> sktx
<sktx> nechto13: what exactly are you doing to kill X?
<farous> goatmale: do you mean notification area and try to respond to the posts you get
<goatmale> there is a part of the task bar that shows all the programs you are running
<analiser> some body can helpme whit a orinoco pcmcia card
<goatmale> no the area if you close a program it minized to there
<nechto13> sktx: ctrl+alt+backspace
<roe> do we know what took them down?
<farous> goatmale: it is called window list right click with the mouse you will have a list add it
<roe> just curious
<Commander-Crowe> yeah it was that I didn't download the newest update
<garryF> Try it you'll *like* it goatmale!
<sktx> nechto13: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? shuting off gnome/gdm so you can use the console exclusively?
<goatmale> it's not window list..
<skavenge> goatmale: right click, add to panel, workspace
<Commander-Crowe> is it ok to keep the soruce URL to UK and not tunr it back to us?
<goatmale> its not workspace either
<skavenge> hm
<bilss_>  gdb: its a tar.gz file http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/mail/mixmaster
<goatmale> it used to show frostwire when closed it
<goatmale> before I exited
<analiser> some body use a orinoco card??
<nechto13> sktx: i was killing X in an attempt to restart it to use xorg.conf, which i changed
<sktx> nechto13: oooh
<farous> are you talking about applications like gaim which minimize to notification are for the window list is normally at the bottom panel
<sktx> nechto13: so, when you log off as well, your monitor powers down?
<analiser> i have problem whit put the card on monitor mode
<skavenge> goatmale: notification area
<goatmale> yes
* yallax is away: Walking the hamster
<AAA> sktx  I like it a lot
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<farous> goatmale: if you scrolled up you will find i told you to add it earlier
<goatmale> how do I get that back?
<farous> goatmale: right click on the panel then add it from the list
<analiser> some body use a orinoco card??
<analiser> i have problem whit put the card on monitor mode
<AAA> goatmale  I am sorry I would help you if I could but I am know good with gui stuff
<goatmale> thanks farous
<farous> :)
<goatmale> sorry I must have been confused.
<goatmale> all is well again in my gui.
<sktx> :) good stuff, goatmale
<sktx> AAA: you're a CLI-only guy ?
<deshantm_> analiser, if you search on google there is a patch for it...i haven't used my orinoco in awhile and am not near it to try it
<Broadcast> Hey, how do i reset the fstab file
<nechto13> sktx: yes, but i can try it to make sure. i had a problem with xorg.conf when i had too many resolutions added to it resulted in my monitor displaying a black screen instead of logon, since i fixed it the problem might have gone away though
<tpelliott> I'm a newbie.  I need help accessing my ubuntu network from Windows XP.  I can type in the location and it tries to connect but it won't accept the name and password I use to log into ubuntu.
<philc> from what pkg can I get the builddeb command?
<Broadcast> how do i reset the fstab file
<deshantm_> tpelliott, how are you trying to access it?
<analiser> deshantm_,  the problem is, i have so much modules load, and i put the card on monitor mode
<farous> tpelliott: do you have ssh server installed or how you connect ot it
<AAA> sktx  no, but it filters the questions I answer to a minimum :)
<nechto13> sktx: i'm gonna try logging off. brb
<Commander-Crowe> YAHOO!!!!!!
<analiser> deshantm_,  i use the ubuntu 6.06
<Commander-Crowe> sorry
<deshantm_> analixer, did you try iwscanning i thingk the command is
<Commander-Crowe> I needed to get that off my chest
<tpelliott> Not sure.  On the ubuntu machine, it sees my Microsoft network (mshome)
<AAA> I still say screen is the best over all linux app ever. period.
<bilss_>  gdb: its a tar.gz file http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/mail/mixmaster  -if your still here
<analiser> deshantm_,  but the module not suport monitor mode man
<analiser> deshantm_,  but tanks
<farous> tpelliott: how do you connect to ubuntu from window?
<Commander-Crowe> tpelliott: is samba set up?
<farous> tpelliott: what program you use
<AAA> screen is better than minicom for serial comm too
* AAA wonders why he pimps screen so much
<Qwell> screen does serial?
<deshantm_> analiser, you will need to find the code and rebuild the module
<tpelliott> I'm tryint to access it by typint "//<name>" in Windows Explorer
<AAA> tpelliott  \\
<sktx> AAA: hehe.. that's sneaky!
<tpelliott> typing
<analiser> deshantm_, yes... a lot of work... lol
<philc> how can I tell which deb provided a file on my hard drive?
<Commander-Crowe> tpelliott: I think you need to set up samba
<dmsantam> philc, dpkg -S
<deshantm_> analiser, try http://www.google.com/search?q=orinoco+monitor+mode+patch&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<dmsantam> philc, man dpkg for details
<Commander-Crowe> tpelliott: but I think that file transefers only
<philc> dmsantam: thanks
<tpelliott> That's what I meant, \\
<podradan> where can i find  flash mozilla plugin for AMD 64?
<farous> philc: dpkg -S file name if i remember correctly
<AAA> tpelliott  there is a HUGE difference
<dmsantam> farous, that's the one
<dmsantam> :)
<farous> :)
<Commander-Crowe> podrandan: sudo apt-cache search flash
<tpelliott> no kidding.  I typed \\<name>
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: sudo apt-cache search flash
<podradan> 10x
<AAA> tpelliott  in winders or linux?
<bilss_>  gdb: its a tar.gz file http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/mail/mixmaster
<tpelliott> in Windows
<Broadcast> Hey
<nrdb> I can't seem to get onto the site "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats" is there some problem with the server?
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: 10x what>
<farous> tpelliott: i use ssh never needed samaba so have no idea
<tpelliott> Linus is working fine.  It sees the Windows machine.
<Broadcast> how can i chmod a folder that i have a partition mounted on so that i can read and write on it
<nechto13> sktx: my monitor powers off even if i log off. i just checked
<AAA> Broadcast  jezux didn't we just tell you about chmod?
<podradan> 10x = thanks =)
<philc> I am trying to find a package that provides a certain file, google isn't helping. apt-cache doesn't seem to search files provided by a package. How can I perform such a search?
<philc> the file is not on my machine
<philc> I want to find the package that would install it
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: oh lol
<No1Viking> I have a ATI Radeon 9800 card and installed fglrx according to the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto. Still I get OpenGL working only with software emulation instead of hardware. How do I fix this?
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: oh and you should do sudo apt-get update first cuz they just updated
<farous> No1Viking: did you reboot after the installation
<No1Viking> farous, yes
<AAA> philc  I HATE that damn problem.  searching every string you can think of with and without "
<AAA> s is the best way I have found
<podradan> Commander-Crowe: it gives me a list =( how do i know what to choose and how to install? sorry =)
<farous> No1Viking: and you installed the linux-restricted-modules package too
<Commander-Crowe> I'm gonna build a separte computer entirly for linux
<AAA> philc  what is the file BTW?
<gdb> Who as the person having an issue with kernel headers?  Are they still here?
<philc> AAA: debbuild
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: ohh um look for the most obvious
<AAA> philc  deb-build?
<podradan> and?
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: I have to see the list to be sure which one
<No1Viking> farous, yes, that too
<nrdb> I can't get onto "https://wiki.ubuntu.com" can anyone else?
<podradan> libflash-mozplugin this one?
<No1Viking> nrdb, server is down it seeems
<philc> AAA: the binary is called debbuild, no hyphen. I don't have any packages called debbuild or deb-build
<farous> No1Viking: paste your xorg.conf file on the pastebin and the output of fglrxinfo
<greg> Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone could help a newby with screen resolution problems, and installing NVidia drivers
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: flash-plugin nonfree
<AAA> philc  what is your error message or reason to believe you need this file/pkg?
<No1Viking> farous, fglrxinfo is wrong
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: ND THE ONE YOU LISTED
<nrdb> No1Viking: ok so it isn't just my computer.
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> sorry
<No1Viking> nrdb, nope
<farous> No1Viking: what do you mean by wrong
<AAA> philc  what are you trying to do?
<bilss_> gdb: its a tar.gz file http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/mail/mixmaster
<No1Viking> farous, OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nrdb> can someone tell me what to do to enable DVD playback?
<farous> No1Viking: post your xorg.conf file then
<ivis> Hi,where i can find the cool games like rpg style on ubuntu please help me
<gdb> bilss_: That's a normal binary package in the Universe repository.
<AAA> philc  you say "the binary" where is this binary? again what are you trying to do?
<fluxinator> I have a problem with GDM configuration. I get this error message: An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.
<Commander-Crowe> nrdb: install lib mad0 and libdvdread3
<gdb> bilss_: Just enable Universe in /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get install mixmaster
<fluxinator> it states that ossibly the glade interface description was corrupted.
<nrdb> Commander-Crowe: what repository?
<gdb> bilss_: You can use System -> Administration -> Sofware Properties to add Universe.
<AAA> <comma> may not work so well
<philc> AAA: I'm building deb packages for distribution of some software I'm making. You do that with the program debbuild, which would reside in /bin if it were installed
<Commander-Crowe> you have to enable both multiverse and universe
<ivis> Hi,where i can find the cool games like rpg style on ubuntu please help me!
<gdb> bilss_: However, the us ubuntu servers are down so you're probably not going to get very far tonight.
<nrdb> Commander-Crowe: ok
<AAA> philc  oh, I think debbuild is an option to build-kpkg or something. hold a sec
<fluxinator> is there anyone that may be able to help me?
<queuebert> nod - was getting on to check that servers are down
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: hows it going?
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: hows it going?
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ivis> Hi,where i can find the cool games like rpg style on ubuntu please help me
<No1Viking> farous, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18671
<Commander-Crowe> !pong
<ubotu> I know nothing about pong - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gavagai> from the terminal how can I search for all .mp3 files in a directory and all its subdirectories?
<Eidolos> ivis: Battle for Wesnoth (which is in universe I think) is like Shining Force.
<bilss_> gdb: i have installed mixmaster a while ago via apt-get its the client i want the server yes apt-get does the job in some respects but i  will have more fllexiblity with the source
<AAA> gavagai  find /mp3/dir -name *.mp3
<queuebert> gavagai - try "man find" for help on the find command
<gdb> bilss_: then apt-get source mixmaster
<fluxinator> An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted....... what do I do?
<ivis>  Eidolos thanks
<AAA> philc  I just don't know, sorry
<gdb> bilss_: You may need to also apt-get build-dep mixmaster
<nechto13> hmm, i guess i'm on my own finding a solution for my monitor powering off when i logout bug. oh well...
<bilss_> gdb: yes and the $PATH needs to be set or not?
<Commander-Crowe> podradan: hows it going?
<gdb> bilss_: It does not.
<queuebert> does anyone know if there is a mirror of help.ubuntu.comZ
<gavagai> AAA, thanks
<queuebert> *com?
<fluxinator> nechto13: I wish I could have been more helpful
<jmichaelx> a few days ago , i installed  xine and the firefox plugin, and for some reason, ever since then, any video i play , streaming or DVD, is WAY too bright....... nothing i have tried has corrected thins. can anyone help?
<bilss_> gdb: and its deps for mixmaster?
<RaCarter> is there something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com apt-get repository?
<skavenge> jmichaelx: have you tried going into xine and turning the brightness down?
<Qwell> jesus, don't people read the topic?
<RaCarter> I just want to do $sudo apt-get install gftp
<Commander-Crowe> RaCarter: yes
<RaCarter> but it never can connect
<Qwell> You'd think the ubuntu guys would've changed the dns by now too :p
<codecaine> where is index.html locate when you install apache 2?
<Broadcast> ok
<Qwell> /var/www/htdocs/ ?
<Broadcast> i need help
<RaCarter> how do you know if your net interface in promiscuous mode?
<fluxinator> An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.. please help
<Qwell> RaCarter: ifconfig says promisc, I believe
<queuebert> Jeez, we might read it if there weren't 7 lines of links before the relevant information.
<Broadcast> i have a folder
<jmichaelx> skavenge: yes, i have turned it all the way down, but it is still too bright
<nechto13> fluxinator: no biggie. i should probably ask on the forum anyway
<Broadcast> which has dr-x------
<Broadcast> 500
<farous> No1Viking: the only thing i see is that your device aticonf-device 0 do not have the busid for the card
<bilss_> gbd: so first do apt-get source mixmaster then apt-get build-dep mixmaster?
<farous> No1Viking: other then that seems ok
<Qwell> Broadcast: Linux doesn't have folders
<codecaine> theres not htdocs
<Broadcast> now i need to change it and make it free for all to view, edit
<RaCarter> i just did ifconfig eth0 -promisc a few minutes ago
<Broadcast> ?
<skavenge> maybe try gstreamer back end, xine doesnt work well for me either
<codecaine> theres a apache2-default there
<RaCarter> then I do ifconfig eth0 | grep "promisc"
<RaCarter> nothing
<No1Viking> farous, what should it be instead and how do I check it?
<digital> before I log out are there any other Ubuntu servers that are off line?
<Qwell> digital: I couldn't seem to hit one of the .ca servers earlier..
<bilss_> gdb: i tend to use aptitude thats ok?
<Qwell> or, rather, ca.
<farous> look at the device above it it shoudl be the last line in it to be added to the aticonfig-device o, add the line BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"
<fluxinator> Any possible help ?????? An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.
<jmichaelx> you would be well advised to just quit using  the .us servers, they are on the blink most of the time
<digital> Qwell: ca? Where is that?
<Commander-Crowe> all of us is down
<Qwell> canada
<Commander-Crowe> use uk
<RaCarter> does anyone know how to take your net interface off of promiscuous mode?
<Commander-Crowe> cali
<Commander-Crowe> ??
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> I mean Canada
<farous> No1Viking: backup your file before anychanges though
<AAA> ifconfig <dev> promisc <--toggles
<protestingrab> i am getting an error when I am trying to unzip files in an encrypted zip file the error says skipping: CIMG1097.AVI            need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<digital> Are they taking all the Ubuntu servers off line?
<protestingrab> that is the error for one file out of many
<No1Viking> farous, I dont understand where to do the changes
<Qwell> digital: yes, ubuntu was bought my Microsoft, and is being shut down
<fluxinator> An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now. help please
<No1Viking> farous, Would you like to give me a paste?
<Qwell> </troll>
<No1Viking> BBL, breakfast
<Commander-Crowe> digital: lol no it hasn't
<digital> Maybe this has something to do with the root exploit in the kernel
<digital> Qwell: Lol
<protestingrab> just wondering if anyone else had the same problem and knew how to fix it
<fluxinator> Qwell: sorry about that but my questions are being snowed in
<RaCarter> if I do ifconfig eth0 -promisc twice... the second time it will turn off promisc mode?
<phrizer> Is there no way to install Dapper without having to boot the live cd? Like you use to be able to do. The live CD is really causing it to be very unresponsive.
<Commander-Crowe> digital: there just updating it'll be up soon
<jay> how do u get rid of the "Mesa" string when u type "fglrxinfo", i hav an ATI card
<digital> Commander-Crowe: I see
<farous> No1Viking: open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and scroll down to Section Device  , Identifer aticonfig-Device[0] "
<Qwell> jay: Why do you want to get rid of Mesa?
<digital> Well, I got apt working and rebuilt my mail server. I think it's been a good day.
<quietas> Wondering the same Phrizer, a boot disk cdrom or net install is what I am looking for also
<digital> By all
<spades> i think the alternate cd has a text mode installed, not sure on that though
<Qwell> phrizer, quietas: I'm currently installing via net boot
<bilss_> gdb: there is one more package  here http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/mail/echolot which i will need is the same principle applied atp-get sorce echlolot?
<Qwell> somebody make my partitioning go faster
<fluxinator> I am having a GDM problem, particularly with System>Administration>Login Window
<quietas> Qwell: How are you doing it?
<Qwell> quietas: I used the net boot installer..
<Qwell> from...
<fluxinator> An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now. this is the error message
<phrizer> I had to install an older version prior to dapper, that i had laying around, because dapper's livecd install system was extremely unresponsive.
<Qwell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/  - obviously, that's for sparc, but...
<phrizer> then i couldnt use the dapper cd to update.
<Commander-Crowe> bye all
<Commander-Crowe> gotta go to work :(
<Qwell> 3 hours to partition a drive...
<Qwell> I think it's stalled. :P
<Broadcast> hey
<fluxinator> IS THERE anyone who can help?!
<Broadcast> i'm getting back to xp
<Broadcast> lol
<quietas> Qwell: great, I've got this little P166 laptop I'm rebuilding as a picture fram, need to get Unbuntu on without a booting cd
<Broadcast> how do i install windows from inside linux
<Broadcast> no boot disk
<Qwell> quietas: better hope it can pxe boot
<AAA> RaCarter  actually promisc enables it and -promisc disables it
<fluxinator> An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.
<fluxinator> help please
<polpak> Broadcast: you get a bootable windows install CD
<Qwell> hey, neat, you can ctrl-c the partition tool over serial console
<AAA> fluxinator  does that file even exist?
<Broadcast> i dont have
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way i can tail my apache2 access.log into a webpage so the links are links and such?  some kind of live parsing
<quietas> Qwell: no idea, smart boot manager had no luck
<fluxinator> AAA I dont think so, but ill double check
<nrdb> I am trying to play a DVD totem is saying that I dont have the appropriate plugins I have install mad0 and libdvdread3 what else do I need?
<DarkMageZ> hi, what ip address is wiki.ubuntu.com suppost to resolve to?
<cius> hey hey all
<AAA> fluxinator  then maybe you are missing some glade libs or some'n try: dpkg -l|grep glade
<cius> is it okay to go ass to mouth?
<RaCarter> thanks AAA
<AAA> fluxinator  then apt-cache search glade gnome
<RaCarter> in promisc mode... you will only be able to pick up packets on that switch?
<RaCarter> i have one router and some pc's connected to it.. and then some other ones connected through a switch
<fluxinator> AAA everything seems there
<A-L-P-H-A> is the wiki working for anyone?
<AAA> RaCarter  not exactly. promisc means it listens to traffic "more intently" it actually seeks out more information from arp replies and such
<DarkMageZ> A-L-P-H-A, it's down for me
<ExVate> hola
<A-L-P-H-A> DarkMageZ, dang. okay. thanks.
<DarkMageZ> A-L-P-H-A, i've had other reports of it working for other users
<nrdb> A-L-P-H-A: it is down here too
<AAA> fluxinator  if the file is on your system then I can only offer basic troubleshooting advise
<RaCarter> I am just noticing that I am not picking up much traffic on the pc with the switch
<ExVate> alguien habla espaol?
<RaCarter> and I don't seem to pick up that much from my wireless router either...
<limes24> hablo un poco de espaol
<fluxinator> maybe glade common is what I need
<AAA> RaCarter  sudo apt-get install ettercap ;-)
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<AAA> RaCarter  ettercap -G
<RaCarter> is ettercap different than ethereal?
<AAA> RaCarter  what are you using to monitore tcp/ip e'tal
<AAA> RaCarter  yah
<nrdb> What plugin do I need for totem to play a DVD?
<soaper> hey, I have a question about gtk?
<fluxinator> WTF? how the hell are mplayer and glade linked?
<AAA> ethereal reads/monitors packects, ettercap mangels/destroys/hacks packets
<skavenge> nrdb: #
<skavenge>     *
<skavenge> nrdb:       sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<skavenge> #
<skavenge> ack sorry
<DarkMageZ> A-L-P-H-A, when u ping wiki.ubuntu.com ,does it redirect to palmer.ubuntu.com?
<AAA> mmmm captain css
<skavenge> nrdb: did you get that? its the install script you need to run after installing libdvdread3 ..
<RaCarter> so -promisc stops promiscuous and promisc (without dash) starts it?
<RaCarter> or the other way around?
<fluxinator> GLADE=CANCER
<AAA> RaCarter  I am not going to tell you. trial and error "wax on...wax off"
<soaper> Okay, um, how do I set an environment variable in GTK?
<soaper> Because whenever I run a certain program, the debug script generated,
<nrdb> skavenge: ok I did that but still totem is saying it doesn't have the appropriate plugin?
<soaper> says that "--disable-crash-dialog = 1"
<soaper> even though I want it to equal 0
<soaper> Running the program with the option results in a "invalid option method"
<soaper> so where do I put the option?
<fluxinator> AAA i am really lost
<Deham> Quick question.  Can you install ubuntu on an external hard drive like your F: drive instead of your normal C: drive which runs windows?
<skavenge> nrdb: i dont think if your using totem-gstreamer backend it will work, it either has to be totem-xine or another player, vlc, mplayer, xine
<nrdb> skavenge: do you think I should install totem-xine then?
<AAA> fluxinator  sup
<fluxinator> dude I really don't know why the hell im getting this error
<ku> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<skavenge> nrdb: personally totem-xine is bad for me i just use another player for dvd and keep totem-gstreamer for the rest but its up to you, it might work fine for your setup
<fluxinator> then I get X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<fluxinator>   Major opcode:  146
<fluxinator>   Minor opcode:  3
<fluxinator>   Resource id:  0x0
<fluxinator> Failed to open device
<fluxinator> DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<fluxinator> SORRY
<nrdb> skavenge: what do you suggest I use then?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> nrdb: i use vlc personally, could use gxine too ive used that
<roe> does ubuntu maintain a repo for installable gdm themes?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fluxinator> AAA any suggestions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> roe: no, but if you browse gnome-look.org the majority of the themes you can just drag right into the theme manager to add
<roe> ok, thanx
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@216.110.100.172]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<A-L-P-H-A> DarkMageZ, it goes to 82.211.81.150
<DarkMageZ> A-L-P-H-A, same here. hmm
<DarkMageZ> A-L-P-H-A, the person who confirmed it was "working" results have changed. i think it might actually be down
<test> hello
<test> can anybody tell me how to get the gtk greeter option back in GDM?
<roe> all of the themes I try to install are saying "invalid file format"
<A-L-P-H-A> DarkMageZ, thanks... was only looking to see how I could easily maintain multiple wifi connections from different locations... work/starbucks/home, using WPA and open.
<roe> any idea why that would be?
<test> can anybody tell me how to get the gtk greeter option back in GDM?
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<morphix> is there a bug on xfce? when i go to menu editor it clears the normal menu and now i am stuck with no menu at all, so i have to try to reconfigure the menu via a terminal window :/
<morphix> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<morphix> seems kinda lagged in  here.
<durt> theres an xfce menu editor?
<morphix> lol yes there is.
<morphix> to edit xfce's app menu, except it clears when u go into menu editor :/
<morphix> so now i have no menu at all now
<zymorph> where can I download various xfce desktop themes?
<nathanj> is the wiki down?
<sam__> _samp_
<gdb> morphix: If you want to restore it, it had to be set somehow when you first logged in with no configuration so I'd suggest figuring out where the menu is configured (in your home directory) and deleting that config (from a tty while not logged in via X) and then logging into the desktop again. That will allow xfce to detect that you have no configurating and recreate the default.
<polpak> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zymorph> thanks!
<test> can anybody tell me how to get the gtk greeter option back in GDM?
<gdb> test: System -> Administration -> Login Window -- it's in there somewhere.  It's also pretty obvious once you find it.
<sam__> yo found it
<morphix> gdb: well the issue is, i have no xfce menu config saved anywhere in my home folder, also why the heck would the xfce menu editor totally delete the current menu thats default? i just want to ammend to the current menu
<test> gdb: I looked in there, but i migt have missed it, I'll look again thanks
<cwillu> is there anyway to make macromedia flash work on a 64bit kernel?
<userundefine> not natively
<Bonzai15> hi everyone
<sam__> fuck
<gdb> teun: Sure thing
<Mattchewie> the menu editor ...at least in xubunut doesn't seem to list applications and such, it just lets you edit things like ....showing run and logout options and other high leve menu items
<Mattchewie> ...weird
<gdb> morphix: I'm honestly not familiar with xfce.  There is no .xfce or similarly named directory in your home directory?
<Mattchewie> morphix, have you treid to query the xubuntu channel?
<montag> Hey all. help.ubuntu.com and the wiki are down, so I decided to come here for some help.
<morphix> hmm.. well i found a blank xfce menu config... and no i havent asked xubutnu channel.
<montag> Looking to get WMVs playing in Dapper. I thought I'd gone through the steps earlier, but I'm not getting any picture. Tried downloading VLC, still no luck.
<gdb> morphix: So you found a config file in your home directory that you believe is the menu configuration?
<abhinav> how to listen mp3 on ubuntu
<sam__> cye pelocok
<gdb> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gdb> Unfortunately, that page is down!
<colk> help.* is down
<colk> :P
<colk> try eu.archive.ubuntu.com
<durt> the menu information should be in /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/ i think. as long as thats ok get rid of the corresponding files in ~/.xfce4 or ~/.xdg, and replace them
<gdb> abhinav: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ will get you a utility that makes setting that up easy.
<montag> Aye, multimedia page is down tonight.
<morphix> gdb: yeh, its xfce4-menu.xml, luckily i still had a terminal open before the menu disappeared.
<econthrust> guys, anyone knows where I can change the gnome main menu ubuntu icon to the default gnome foot one?
<morphix> actually xfce4-menu1.rc
<gdb> morphix: :-D  If that file is empty, then you can rename or delete it (when logged in via tty, NOT the desktop), and then when you log back in, it should be recreated for you (in theory!).
<montag> Anyone know how to get WMVs up and running for Dapper?
<inazad_> Hi there, I need some help...
<gdb> econthrust: Yes, however, it's very very hard to do.
<morphix> well its wasnt totally empty but didnt point to anything
<econthrust> doesnt matter, pls private me if u know how to do it
<morphix> i'll see what happens when i log out and back in
<gdb> econthrust: You need to change all of the distributor-logo.png icons (every single one) in /usr/share/icons.  You need to make sure they're all correctly sized, as well.  Of course, that make not work so you'll instead need to download the source package of ubuntu-artwork, replace those icons, and then install your new package.
<econthrust> thanks gdb! i get to it :)
<gdb> econthrust: I can't say if they're compiled in or not.  That's why I offer two things to try.  I'd suspect that simply replacing them in /usr/share/icons will do it.
<gdb> econthrust: On the bright side, there are only 4 of them to replace, but they are different sizes.
<econthrust> gdb, ok, i try the easiest one first, then go ahead to the packages
<inazad_> I can't go to the Internet with my WiFi connection... only with the Ethernet connection... How I can set up my WiFi connection... ??
<ic56> join #vim
<gdb> econthrust: Why it's not easy to do out of the box, I have no idea.  It could be that the GNOME team feels it shouldn't be changed without a lot of effort.  But that being said, the Ubuntu philosophy is that you should be able to modify your software to behave however you like. ;-)
<cwillu> what was the trick for non-free flash on amd64 then?  something about installing the 32 bit version of firefox?
<econthrust> gdb, :) yes, that's "modify as u like" is why i changed from windows 2 month ago, and i love this place :)
<inazad_> What's going on with Backports on Ubuntu servers ?
<rixth> I can't find any info on Google, but is it likely that Ubuntu will work with an onboard gigabit LAN? The chipset is Vitesse VSC8601
<gdb> inazad_: It's not backports, it's us.archive.ubuntu.com which is down.  I don't know if the wiki is on the same server or not, but it's down, too.  I'd suspect a network failure rather than a system failure somewhere.
<inazad_> gdb, ohh thats explain why I can't connect :-)
<inazad_> gdb, can you help me ?
<mdious> hi everyone...
<sparkleytone> http://paste.lisp.org/display/23016  <--- usb disconnects and slow performance...i have both apic and acpi off...anyone think they can help?
<pawan> how to recover lost partition
<pawan> in ubunty
<pawan> ubuntu
<pawan> how to run gparted
<guest128> Heyo folks
<montag> Anyone know how to get WMVs up and running? Steps on the site haven't worked for me.
<inazad_> gdb, can you help me ?
<sam__> no
<userundefine> montag, what site/steps?
<zymorph> it seems there are several backbones that appear to be down on the net
<inazad_> gdb, are you there ?
<redblades> Hello!
<guest128> I just changed my monitor from a fifteen inch to a seventeen inch. Now Ubuntu logs into the desktop, but, the menu bars/desktop icons/background are all gone. Lucklily I had set up a hot key for the terminal, but does anyone know what's up?
<montag> userundefine: The ones on the Ubuntu site. I went through them a while back, though it worked, but now I get no video.
<montag> ^thought
<inazad_> I want some help about WiFi connection ....
<userundefine> montag, do you have w32codecs installed ?
<yoshiznit123> what's happening to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<yoshiznit123> and the wiki
<No1Viking> Have trouble with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. Cant get OpenGL to work at all. Installed fglrx according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto and got the result as follows in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18672. Any good ideas?
<ic56> yoshiznit123: I heard the site is down
<yoshiznit123> ic56 yea it says so in the motd, im just wondering if it was compromised, or maintenance, or whatnot
<inazad_> yoshiznit123, I think it's down...
<ic56> yoshiznit123: dunno
<Veselu> hello
<montag> userundefine: Is that the right package name? Search isn't turning up anything. I do have the restricted repository opened.
<pawan> how to access broadband in ubuntu
<eXCeSS> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eXCeSS> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Veselu> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<montag> !w32codecs
<yoshiznit123> it seems the wiki's down too
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dev05> The site is dead.
<No1Viking> Have trouble with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. Cant get OpenGL to work with hardware. At the moment it's emulated by software. Installed fglrx according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto and got the result as follows in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18672. Any good ideas?
<Veselu> can anyone help me out with a mail server
<Veselu> i'm stuck
<userundefine> montag, yes, the package is w32codecs
<Veselu> at imap server
<rixth> Hey ya'll. Can anyone using the MSI K9N Neo motherboard confirm the onboard LAN (chipset: Vitesse VSC8601) works?
<Veselu> -- can anyone help me out with a mail server --
<Veselu> -- i'm stuck at imap server --
<Dev05> Veselu, use Evolution.
<Commander-Crowe> its too hot here to sleep
<userundefine> no AC ?
<montag> userundefine: Thought I had it installed, but a search in Synaptic turned up nothing. Also, I ran apt-get install w32codecs and it says the package is unavailable.
<Commander-Crowe> no AC
<userundefine> montag, it might be in a repository that's currently down.
<userundefine> Commander-Crowe, I feel for you.  Been there myself
<yoshiznit123> are the repos in the different countries kept in sync?
<poje> montag: you need a diff repo to get w32codecs
<poje> !restrictedformats > montag
<Commander-Crowe> montag, w32codec isn't there anymore
<Commander-Crowe> instead get ffmpeg\
<Commander-Crowe> montag, ffmpeg
<montag> ty. Will look.
<blind> whaaaaaat
<tich> does the gnome-power-manager control the cpu and fan or just the display settings and suspend?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people , i installed wine,than i installed acdsee by using wine but it is not at menus and no shortcut, its setup was at desktop , i installed it from desktop, and i dont know how to call acdsee program, new linux user here, pls help
<poje> IRCMonkeyx: perhaps you should check out the #wine channel?
<Commander-Crowe> terminal < winecfg
<No1Viking> Have trouble with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. Cant get OpenGL to work with hardware. At the moment it's emulated by software. Installed fglrx according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto and got the result as follows in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18672. Any good ideas?
<montag> Commander-Crowe: Does ffmpeg replace w32codecs?
<IRCMonkeyx> poje: they sent me here :)
<Commander-Crowe> montag, yes
<commctrl> IRCMonkeyx, why are you using acdsee when gthumb works?
<poje> IRCMonkeyx: is acdsee a linux program or are you using it in wine?
<Awesome-o2000> No1Viking, nice old school card though - that thing was best bang for the buck for a couple of years
<warlocky-> Anyone know how to install SSH2 ?
<snoops> commctrl there are varying degrees of programmes which do the same thing - some do it 'better' than others :)
<IRCMonkeyx> commctrl: it was only for testing, i wanna know how to call new installed programs in wine and in linux
<IRCMonkeyx> poje: in wine
<No1Viking> Awesome-o2000, sure was
<Veselu> Dev05, it's not about the client
<No1Viking> Now I cant get it working with Ubuntu
<Veselu> Dev05, it's about the server
<warlocky-> Anyone know how to install SSH2 ?
<commctrl> snoops, using wine to load a windows program is not preferable to a native linux program that does the same thing
<poje> warlocky-: ssh server or client?
<Dev05> Veselu, Oh... I got no idea then :(
<warlocky-> ssh server
<warlocky-> ssh2
<poje> warlocky-: ssh2 is supported by the default stuff
<warlocky-> I need this for some kind of a gamepanel
<montag> Commander-Crowe: Anything else besides ffmpeg? Still not getting video after installing it.
<warlocky-> well
<poje> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<commctrl> IRCMonkeyx, you'd have to create a launcher yourself
<analiser> ssssssss
<warlocky-> poje, can we talk in priv for a second?
<Veselu> Dev05, who can help  here with suck things?
<Commander-Crowe> w32codec isn't video
<Commander-Crowe> w32codec is audio
<poje> warlocky: sudo apt-get install openssh-server will install an ssh serv for ya
<warlocky-> well
<warlocky-> I need ssh2
<warlocky-> not ssh
<Commander-Crowe> you need libdvdread3
<IRCMonkeyx> commctrl: some hints?
<fyre|work> warlocky-: its the same thing
<Dev05> Veselu, What is what you're trying to do?
<poje> warlocky-: it's supported
<warlocky-> well
<warlocky-> not on the gamepanel, for some reason
<warlocky-> can you help me out poje? i'll show you
<montag> Got that installed.
<Veselu> Dev05, can't we talk on private, i've registered my nick!
<Awesome-o2000> No1Viking, hang in there, you will get there eventually - if you need to you can use the proprietary driver and it makes you a .deb package for your particular distro
<commctrl> IRCMonkeyx, accessories > alacarte menu editor. File > New Entry. then "wine <path to acdsee.exe>"
<arooni> folks how can i grep recursively in all sub directories?
<poje> warlocky-: yeah, pm me, I'm boredish
<poje> arooni: grep -r
<warlocky-> poje, join #game.blabla - (Im not authed)
<userundefine> man grep | grep recursive
<montag> Hold on. brb
<Commander-Crowe> montag, you need to activate it
<poje> No1Viking: could you pastebin you're /var/X11/Xorg.0.log for me if you're still having issues
<rixth> Are the nforce5 chipsets supported yet?
<poje> *your
<No1Viking> poje, sure, please wait
<Dev05> Veselu, Do you get my messages in the private window?
<IRCMonkeyx> commctrl: one more stupid question, when i search i cant find path of acdsee32, but it is installed i am sure, cause i run it after installation
<mdious> I'm heading off, Cya everyone.
<montag> Commander-Crowe: No luck with WMV video still.
<Commander-Crowe> YEAH
<poje> IRCMonkeyx: locate acdsee32
<Veselu> Dev05, no, i'm registeref though
<Commander-Crowe> they have shipit for kubuntu and edubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> montag, you need to activate it
<Dev05> Veselu, I'm not. How do you do that>
<Dev05> ?
<montag> Commander-Crowe: How do you do that?
<Commander-Crowe> !restrikedformats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrikedformats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> lol
<IRCMonkeyx> poje: how can i???
<Commander-Crowe> um don't know
<Commander-Crowe> !activatelibdvdread3
<ubotu> I know nothing about activatelibdvdread3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* montag chuckles.
<commctrl> IRCMonkeyx, run that in a terminal
<poje> IRCMonkeyx: that's a shell command: locate
<montag> K.
<Commander-Crowe> google is
<Commander-Crowe> it*
<montag> Will do.
<Veselu> Dev05,  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Veselu> Dev05, read there
<IRCMonkeyx> poje: "sudo locate acdsee32 " is it all?
<poje> IRCMonkeyx: yes
<Veselu> Dev05, and msg me when you're done
<IRCMonkeyx> thanx, lets try
<commctrl> why would you have to sudo?
<poje> IRCMonkeyx: a "sudo locate -u" could be helpful if you just installed it
<poje> commctrl: to look in dirs you don't have perms for
<IRCMonkeyx> i can do it as root
<frogzoo> where are the system wide xresources, pls?
<guest128> I just changed my monitor from a fifteen inch to a seventeen inch. Now Ubuntu logs into the desktop, but, the menu bars/desktop icons/background are all gone. Lucklily I had set up a hot key for the terminal, but does anyone know what's up?
<rixth> Can I install ubuntu on a system with the nforce5 chipset?
<frogzoo> guest128: I'm guessing the menu bars are there - you just need to scroll the window?
<frogzoo> !fixres > guest128
<No1Viking> pastebin down?
<^Manu> hello people.
<^Manu> i'm wondering if anyone can help me with a problem i'm having with ubuntu's bootloader.
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<guest128> How am I supposed to scroll around on my desktop?
<^Manu> i installed ubuntu using its installer. appeared to work fine.. installed the bootloader on the MBR, and then my PC wouldnt boot..
<guest128> Not much scrolling to be done, unfortunately
<guest128> I figured it was just a resolution problem
<^Manu> i'm thinking this may be because i have windows installed in an ATA drive, and i installed linux on a SATA drive.
<frogzoo> guest128: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' & then we'll see
<^Manu> and the bootloader couldnt deal with that.
<^Manu> i found a win9x cd and restored the MBR, but i dont wanna try it again until i know it'll work, i have too much on this PC to be fucking my partition table.
<No1Viking> poje, I'm trying to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ but it does not take the paste
<frogzoo> ^Manu: it should be able to actually - cat /boot/grub/device.map
<poje> No1Viking: try pastebin.ca
<poje> No1Viking: I never have luck with the ubuntu or .com ones
<^Manu> i'm in windows again now. i managed to get it booting again.
<frogzoo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<^Manu> sorry
<^Manu> force of habit ;)
<No1Viking> poje, http://pastebin.ca/96848
<montag> WMV update: I installed gxine. It says it has trouble loading wmvdmod.dll.
<Commander-Crowe> !porn
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<guest128> Nah. Still not doing it
<montag> Anyone familiar with that one?
<DJTripleThreat> I have a question about getting numlock on by default for kubuntu
<frogzoo> ^Manu: s'cool - just if people don't watch the swearing, it soon gets out of control
<DJTripleThreat> do i do that in init.d?
<^Manu> i had another friend who claimed he had a similar problem with ata/sata installations
<Commander-Crowe> !leet
<farous> No1Viking: how is your X probs
<ubotu> I know nothing about leet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> guest128: you run that command? now logout, hit ctrl alt backspace a couple of times to restart x, & log back in
<Commander-Crowe> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<No1Viking> farous, still the same
<frogzoo> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<frogzoo> !fishing
<Commander-Crowe> montag: try sudo apt-cache search libdvd
<pepsi> ^Manu, ive been having a problem with it installing the bootloader onto the wrong hard drive too... i figured it out though.. its because i told the bios to boot from SATA, so grub sees SATA as the first hard drive, but the ubuntu installer sees the PATA drives as being first, so it installed grub to /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda
<No1Viking> farous, poje is trying to help out right now
<poje> No1Viking: pm me or make a chan, there's no reason to flood the main with our ramblings - I'm looking over your log
<guest128> How does one log out from the command line?
<farous> No1Viking: goodluck
<poje> No1Viking: make a chan and we'll get anyone else wanting to help/watch to join
<^Manu> i installed it to on MBR.
<No1Viking> ok
<pepsi> ^Manu, i was able to just reinstall grub from rescue mode on the cd, but on a subsequent installs, i took out the power connectors from the PATA drives, leaving only SATA
<Commander-Crowe> XFCE IS AT 70% AFTER 22 HOURS OF DOWNLOADING!!!!!!!!
<pepsi> then after it installed, connect the PATA drives again
<^Manu> hmmm
<poje> Commander-Crowe: ctrl-c, up key, enter
<poje> Commander-Crowe: it will resume
<frogzoo> Commander-Crowe: & will stay at 70% until the us repos are backup
<^Manu> but then when i install, it wont find the windows partition;
<poje> Oh yeah
<poje> and change repos ;d
<bilss_> hi
<Madpilot> Commander-Crowe, ease up on the CAPS - and there seem to be some issues with the Ubuntu website right now...
<Commander-Crowe> I'm using the uk repos
<frogzoo> guest128: just hit ctrl alt backspace a couple of times
<No1Viking> poje, join #fglrxprobs
<Commander-Crowe> its going fine
<pepsi> ^Manu, ok.. then when you install, tell it to install grub to your sata drive.. /dev/sda or whatever, instaed of hd0
<No1Viking> and all others that want ot solve the problem I have  :)
<No1Viking> #fglrxprobs
<ku> I know this sounds like a dumb quetion (and it probably is) but how do I extract a bin file? When I try to open it, it opens it up on a text editor.
<^Manu> okay, i dont really understand the bootloader very well.. so i dont understand how where i install it affects anything.
<^Manu> it usually recommends to install it on the MBR, and that sounds fine to me...
<Commander-Crowe> ku: I'm still asking the smae question
<pepsi> ^Manu, when i did that, and i told the bios to boot from SATA, grub was looking for / on the wrong hard drive, so i had to modify the boot line
<pepsi> it was trying to boot from hd3,0 instead of hd0,0
<^Manu> hmm
<pepsi> ^Manu, tell it which disk you want it on
<iTek|Busy> penis
<iTek|Busy> penis
<frogzoo> pepsi: you should be able to tweak /boot/grub/device.map & everything should be good
<iTek|Busy> penis
<iTek|Busy> penis
<iTek|Busy> penis
<pepsi> say /dev/hdb or /dev/sda or whatever
<iTek|Busy> penis
<frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<iTek|Busy> penis
<iTek|Busy> penis
<iTek|Busy> penis
<iTek|Busy> penis
<iTek|Busy> penis
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-64-20-9.char.east.verizon.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> iTek|Busy: needs to find thte way out
<rob> heh too quick
<pepsi> frogzoo, you mean during install? drop to a shell and modify it then?
<Madpilot> he got klined before we banned him :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<guest128> Still not working.
<guest128> Doesn't matter for now. I'll just work from the command line.
<guest128> It'll be a learning experience or something
<Commander-Crowe> 75 FRIGGIN %%%%%
<nol13> is there any easy (or not so easy) was to burn avi files onto either a vcd or dvd
<Commander-Crowe> I'm on dail up so it takes a while
<nol13> was = ways
<frogzoo> pepsi: that should be possible, but you'd have to do it after grub was installed, & reinstall it before the install reboots
<farous> Commander-Crowe: check netselect-apt
<farous> Commander-Crowe: or just use the main archives
<Commander-Crowe> farous: why?
<bilss_> how to copy a dir from one user say bliss to admin with all the same permissions?
<farous> Commander-Crowe: netselect-apt will search for the fastest repos
<farous> and you are complaining of speed
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<Commander-Crowe> thats ok
<Commander-Crowe> I'm not complaining
<^Manu> okay so you reckon if i install it again, and install grub on the MBR, and it stops my PC from booting.
<farous> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I'm rejoycing
<^Manu> then i can boot from CD in recovery mode and fix it somehow?
<Commander-Crowe> howdo I open .bin?
<pepsi> frogzoo, yeah, the issue was that during install, my sata drive was hd3 instead of hd0, but then when i boot from the hard drive, it's hd0, so i was able to tell it to install onto /dev/sda, then the bios booted the SATA drive, and i modified the boot entry to be hd0
<farous> :)
<Commander-Crowe> !bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about bin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dibblego> how do I change what appears in the "Open with" list?
<bilss_> frogzoo: hows the winw going
<bilss_> wine
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<Commander-Crowe> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ic56> bilss_: sudo cp -rp  <source> <target>
<Jukru> Commander-Crowe: you don't open it...you execute it
<poje> Commander-Crowe: make it executable and then run it
<Commander-Crowe> Jukru: how?
<nol13> help, i got my computer high and is hasnt been the same since.
<inazad_> Hi there, what's the name of the file of the starting log...
<dibblego> Commander-Crowe, chmod +x filename
<montag> Update on WMVs: Downloaded w32codecs...i386.deb, but got an error when running 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs...i386.deb'. Error says, "short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)."
<Commander-Crowe> poje: how?
<poje> chmod +x yourFile;./yourFile
<poje> Commander-Crowe: see above
<pepsi> ^Manu, you can always tell grub how to boot your windows partition after the fact
<pepsi> but just tell grub which disk you want it to install onto
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<pepsi> instead of just letting it pick one
<bilss_> ic56: thanks so the source would be say /home/bliss and the target would be /home/admin?
<ic56> bilss_ but you probably also want to change the ownerships so the target user will own the files.  Do that after with chown -r <new user>:<new group> <target dir>
<dibblego> how do I change what appears in the "Open with" list when I right-click a file in the GNOMEE desktop?
<^Manu> and what disk do i want to install it to? what difference does it make>?
<dibblego> *GNOME
<^Manu> whats wrong with where it installs be default?
<pepsi> dibblego, get properties on a file of that type
<pepsi> ^Manu, you installed to SATA and it clobbered a PATA mbr, right?
<dibblego> pepsi, ah I see, thanks
<ic56> bilss_: correct sudo cp -rp /home/bliss /home/admin
<nol13> gentoo > ubuntu kn00bs
<inazad_> what is the name of the "log file" of the starting of Ubuntu ???
<^Manu> i dont really know, other than my PC wouldnt boot.. i dont know what it did because i couldnt boot the thing ;)
<frogzoo> ^Manu: you probly want to install grub to the mbr on the disk that the bios looks at first - but which that is depends on the bios & bios settings
<montag> Got some errors installing WMVs from the RestrictedFormat instructions on help.ubuntu.com. "failed to write to pipe in copy" when installing w32codecs.
<^Manu> okay, thats PATA0
<^Manu> the windows drive.
<Commander-Crowe> how do I write a script to get a .bin file to start on every start up?
<ku> wow, took me like two hours to install java lol
<pepsi> ^Manu, if that drive will always be in the computer, you can just let it install it there
<bilss_> ic56: if you lok at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220823 you will get an idea
<frogzoo> ^Manu: if the bios & grub can't agree on which disk is which, you need to change /boot/grub/device.map
<^Manu> okay
<poje> Commander-Crowe: seriously, google is your friend
<frogzoo> Commander-Crowe: copy the scripts in /etc/init.d/ & create a symlink S* in /etc/rc2.d/
<^Manu> and how can i do that if i cant boot my PC?
<pepsi> ^Manu, how did it not boot? what happened?
<Commander-Crowe> poje: I did google, not much came up but I'll look some more
<dibblego> Commander-Crowe, https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuBootupHowto
<pepsi> ^Manu, did grub start?
<^Manu> it gave the same error it gives if there is no hard drive attached to the computer at all..
<pepsi> hrm
<^Manu> no, it did nothing.
<pepsi> like, the bios said it couldnt find anything at all?
<^Manu> yep
<Dalik> g'day peeps, I am using ubuntu and I also installed suse 10.1 (testing) and one of the first things I noticed is that suse is much quicker, loading and just opening applications.  Ubuntu it slow, for example loading firefox can take 7seconds just to load.  I think its because of the binaries are compiled for 386.  Can I recompile the software, mostly everything for 686 code? and how?
<^Manu> which is why it scared me.
<^Manu> if grub started, i wouldnt have been worried :P
<pepsi> what disk does the bios try to boot first?
<frogzoo> ^Manu: if you've got a grub  prompt, you can enter the grub settings manually to get the system up
<^Manu> pata0
<ic56> bilss_: I don't follow.  What is your question?
<fyre|work> Dalik: better option would be to enable prelinking.
<pepsi> ^Manu, maybe install grub to a floppy till you figure it out :) that definitely wouldnt clobber anything
<Dalik> fyre, that would help the most?
<frogzoo> ^Manu: from the grub prompt, enter 'find /boot'  & you'll see which hd it thinks grub is on
<fyre|work> Dalik: yes, and its a lot simpler than recompiling everything.
<inazad_> Anyone can help me here ?
<fyre|work> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pepsi> frogzoo, it sounds like the bios didnt even load grub though, which is kind of interesting
<frogzoo> ^Manu: then just update the settings to match
<^Manu> frogzoo: i have no grub prompt, the bios gives me the same message as if there is no hard drive attached at all.
<Commander-Crowe> "ms. jones taught me english but i think I shot here son"
<pepsi> like it clobbered the MBR and didnt put grub on it?!
<pepsi> so i dunno
<Dalik> fyre|work: ok will give it a try thanks
<euly> hi
<Commander-Crowe> "cuz he owed me money ad with a bullet in your chest you cannot run"
<^Manu> yeah i have no idea what it did, but i didnt like it ;)
<^Manu> but i think i might give it another go.
<pepsi> ^Manu, installing grub to a floppy should always work
<euly> any ideas, how to stop X under ubuntu? Just pressing ctrl+alt+backspace works, but Gnome comes back up after a second.
<^Manu> i'll install it on pata0
<montag> Question: Running 'wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb' downloads Debian.org's index.html file instead of w32codecs... Any way to correct this?
<Commander-Crowe> there is no hoto for boot up
<^Manu> i think grub and the bios will agree on that
<dibblego> euly, sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<^Manu> i dont have a floppy drive ;)
<frogzoo> ^Manu: oh, sometimes bioses are wierd - need more info about your setup - you have 1 pata drive/1sata drive, but which os on which drives?
<farous> euly: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<^Manu> silly nostalgic hardware.
<inazad_> I don't see my WiFi card on the Network Setting ... I have edited the "/etc/network/interfaces" file and then... Now, when I boot, I obtain 2 errors about the network so.. Can you help me ?
<euly> thank you!!
<^Manu> has no place in my pc ;)
<Commander-Crowe> I got it
<farous> :)
<pepsi> ^Manu, :P
<^Manu> i have 2pata and 2 sata, windows is on pata0, linux is on sata0
<frogzoo> montag: check the link - that should work
<^Manu> the bios should be booting from pata0
<inazad_> I don't see my WiFi card on the Network Setting ... I have edited the "/etc/network/interfaces" file and then... Now, when I boot, I obtain 2 errors about the network so.. Can you help me ?
<fyre|work> Dalik: there is a howto on the forums for prelinking
<^Manu> and installing grub in the default place caused it not to boot at all./
<pepsi> ^Manu, google 'super grub'
<dibblego> sometimes an application takes my sound and no other application can use it - even after I close the original application - can I somehow reset it?
<bilss_> ic56: ok i have this dir caled /etc/suck and user lex1 is useing it now i want admin to use it , what it is its tranfering (i think not the directory but the permissions?) you see luser lex1 had a cron job with the suck programme in etc/suck and now this has been transfered to user name admin  the suck dir is in etc/suck its just the permissions need to be changed
<fyre|work> bilss_: change the owner of that directory to 'admin' user.
<Commander-Crowe> 89% DONE!!!!!!!!
<fyre|work> dibblego: you can restart alsa, that might help.
<inazad_> I don't see my WiFi card on the Network Setting ... I have edited the "/etc/network/interfaces" file and then... Now, when I boot, I obtain 2 errors about the network so.. Can you help me ?
<dibblego> fyre|work, how would I do that exactly?
<Dalik> fyre|work: looking at it now
<montag> frogzoo: I went to Debian.org and there wasn't any mention of w32codecs on there.
<fyre|work> dibblego: not sure, but try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dibblego> fyre|work, cheers
<^Manu> is this a grub auto installer?
<pepsi> ^Manu, it helps you fix grub problems ;)
<^Manu> from windows?
<pepsi> from itself
<pepsi> you burn it to a cd and boot from it
<frogzoo> ^Manu: one approach might be to d/l a cd with grub on it, & get into linux from there - then fix the device.map & 'sudo update-grub'
<bilss_> fyrelwork ok thanks what I had to do in the case of  user lex1 was lex1@xstation:~$ sudo chmod 777 /etc/suck/sucknewsrc  and   lex1@xstation:~$ sudo chmod 777 /etc/suck   so now i must log in as user admin and do the same
<fyre|work> bilss_: you need to change the ownership, not the permissions.
<confused> anyone have any experience installing shareaza on ubuntu with wine and it connects alright?
<^Manu> frogzoo, okay i'll try and install it again, and if i run into trouble i'll do that.
<fyre|work> confused: install frostwire instead.
<frogzoo> !w32codecs > montag
<^Manu> i just didnt want to try again without asking about it.
<^Manu> i'm really touchy about the stuff on this machine.
<stiv2k> ok
<bilss_> fyre|work  ok whats the command line for that please and from where
<pepsi> ^Manu, id try the super grub cd first, lot quicker than reinstalling linux
<Oni-Dracula> does anyone have knowledge pertaining to "splashy" the usplash replacement?
<^Manu> okay i'll take a shot at it.
<confused> fyre|work: I heared you can get shareaza to work but that file it needs to use g1+g2 networks didnt work for me for some reason :( do you know any p2p's that use g1/g2 networks for linux?
<^Manu> i think the linux install is still in tact.
<fyre|work> bilss_: sudo chmod username:groupname /etc/whatever
<stiv2k> i STILL can't figure out why in linux, my wifi card seems considerably weaker than in windows, consequently me hardly being able to connect to my network..if it connects, only for a second before it drops...what gives/??
<pepsi> ^Manu, exactly, if you can boot it, it should be fine
<frogzoo> ^Manu: or another approach is read the grub docs, it's a bit confusing, but once you understand grub, it comes in handy regularly
<^Manu> i was messing with the partitions at one point though.
<fyre|work> confused: use frostwire, it runs natively on ubuntu, and connects to almost all p2p networks.
<Commander-Crowe> 94% DONE!!!!!!!!!!!GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Oni-Dracula> frostwire is highly unstable in my experiences
<fyre|work> Commander-Crowe: you don't need to yell.
<^Manu> frogzoo: yes i should, i've jsut never spent the time since i dont spend enough time with linux in general.
<^Manu> i just want to install it so i can test the linux port of my game myself..
<Oni-Dracula> and frostwire uses an incredibly amount of CPU, making your system go poopy
<fyre|work> Oni-Dracula: its only as stable as the java on your machine. Over here it runs very smoothly.
<bilss_> fyre|work: ok i know the user name is admin (i do not know the group name) and the dir is /etc/suck
<Commander-Crowe> fyre|work: go back to your work
<fyre|work> and doesn't hog cpu either :)
<^Manu> i ported it to linux blindly and get my friends to compile and run it for me ;)
<frogzoo> ^Manu: another thing to bear in mind is that bioses sometimes behave oddly when partitions are set 'active' expecting that's where the mbr is, so disabling the active flag sometimes helps, or is the cause of the problem
<confused> fyre|work: where do you read that? it seems to me it only does one network and thats gnutella 1
<fyre|work> bilss_: if you created this user, then the group name is the same as the user name (as is default in ubuntu)
<fyre|work> confused: on its website.
<^Manu> frogzoo: okay cool, i've always wondered what that was about.
<ic56> bilss_: your writing is not very clear.  This is what I understood: you had a crontab in user lex1's name.  You changed the ownerhip of the directory hierarchy used by the some of the jobs in that crontab.  Now you need to change the user under which that crontab runs, to match the directory hierarchy's new ownership.  Did I understand you correctly?
<montag> frogzoo: Thanks for the help. I'll try to work on it later.
<fyre|work> ic56: no, he had a crontab running as one user, he shifted the crontab to another user, but now the process cannot write to some directory since its owned by the initial user (atleast that's my understanding)
<montag> Commander-Crowe: Thanks for the help earlier. Gonna give up for now; bed time.
<bilss_> ic56: yes it was lex1 now admin is runing the crontab lex1 is not
<confused> fyre|work: do you know exactly where on there? cause im at it's site rite now and it looks like a clone of limewire with was a one network p2p (g1)
<Commander-Crowe> montag: ok
<Commander-Crowe> montag: try again tomarrow
<fyre|work> confused: don't remember to be honest, I read it along time back.
<montag> Will do.
<fyre|work> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<confused> fyre|work: think you got some stuff mixed up ;)
<ic56> bilss_: is fyre|work right or am I?
<confused> yeah only gnutella but no gnutella 2
<fyre|work> confused: oh hrmm ... what do I have it confused with then?
<eniac_petrov> np: Yngwie Malmsteen - Air on a Theme [0:10/1:44] 
<eniac_petrov> congratulation!
<eniac_petrov> :-)
<fyre|work> eniac_petrov: please, turn that script off.
<bilss_> ic56: l am not sure let tell what i have done so far and we can carry on from there give me a sec
<interfear> Im trying to make 2 fat32 partitions of 80GB each with some unallocated space I have, what tool would you use to make/format them?
<eniac_petrov> fyre|work ok, I am sorry
<fyre|work> bilss_: you need to figure that out first, before anyone can try and help you.
<fyre|work> interfear: gparted
<Commander-Crowe> ITS DONE!!!!
<confused> fyre|work: ive ran limewire on windows before and this looks like a clone of it and it was only a one network p2p (gnutella 1) not multi network like shareaza.. I may end up trying mldonkey but last time I checked it was bad of course there is one thats gift or something but uses other networks I didnt want ;) gnutella1, and two others I think
<interfear> fyre|work: cool
<interfear> hrm..
<interfear> archive still down?
<stiv2k> i STILL can't figure out why in linux, my wifi card seems considerably weaker than in windows, consequently me hardly being able to connect to my network..if it connects, only for a second before it drops...what gives???
<interfear> seems like u.s. is
<warlocky-> useradd -d /home/cs/warservers/ -M -n -r cs <- anyone know whats wrong?
<fyre|work> confused: mldonkey is the backend, you need to get a decent front end gui to it. Many moons ago I had mldonkey running with all kinds of networks plugged into it.
<Commander-Crowe> is there a GUI called GTK?
<nathanj> is there fluxbox style pack in ubunut?
<confused> fyre|work: yeah I was okay with one called sanches or something but the searching/downloading speed was way below what it should even for a multi networked p2p client
<ic56> bilss_: I'm off. good night.
<bilss_> ic56:i copied the crontab instructions to a file with crontab -l  > fiile in lex1, then i copied it over to admin sudo cp file /home/admin then i logged in as admin and typed crontab file and added the commands to admins cron job  now i think its a permissions thing
<fyre|work> confused: honestly, I only do bittorrent now, everything else in the p2p space is just way too much junk :(
<ic56> bills_: ok
<stiv2k> goddammit
<ic56> bilss_: ok
<Commander-Crowe> !langugage
<ubotu> I know nothing about langugage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stiv2k> who knows wifi here
<Commander-Crowe> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IRCMonkeyx> commctrl:  /home/ilker/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/ACDSee32/ACDSee32.exe this is the path. I wrote from alacarte. but still nothing happens
<ic56> bilss_: let's get the vocabulary straight.  A job is a single line inside a crontab file
<bilss_> ic56: yes
<confused> fyre|work: thats why use want shareaza ;) it has an in built rating system to find the correct movie files and allows you to see the bitzie rating/comments for it as well.. of course the latest movies might hit bittorrent first and before that irc networks perhaps ;)
<IRCMonkeyx> commctrl: what should i wirte in command line? should i write only path or any other things
<ic56> bilss_: now, who owns the files in /etc/suck ? net1 or admin?
<Commander-Crowe> bye all
<Commander-Crowe> night time is here
<confused> fyre|work: thanks for the help though <3
<Commander-Crowe> sand man will fear
<ic56> bilss_: net1-->lex1
<interfear> I want to make a big parition to put music/video, should I make one 150gb partition or two 75's ?
<stefg> Is there a recommended way of allowing ordinary users to use 'mount -o loop cd_image.iso /mnt'. Currently 'only root can do that', so a sudo prefix is required. I want to use this in a script, so the password-question is annoying.
<davidjohnston> has anyone done a ubuntu server net install before
<IRCMonkeyx> Could anyone help me? i cant make it working from launcher
<bilss_> ic56  its lex1 at the moment if you look at the last post in the thread
<dibblego> somewhere (on the wiki?) there is an example /etc/apt/sources.list file - anyone know where exactly?
<bilss_> ic56: post 6 in the thread
<philc> how do I select which version of automake should be run?
<ic56> bilss_: ok, so change it: chown -r admin /etc/suck
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> dibblego: use that link
<dibblego> ta
<bilss_> ic56: so all i need do  is chown -r admin /etc/suck  with sudo?
<IRCMonkeyx> anybody hear me?? how can we call installed programs if it is not in menus?
<ic56> bilss_: read the chown manpage.  You'll learn something.
<bilss_> ic56; i will night
<ic56> bilss_: night!
<MTecknology> I need help with installing pcsx2 -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18673
<pepsi> IRCMonkeyx, run it in a terminal, or hit alt-f2, or make a menu entry for it
<Corporal_Dirge> how do I get rid of totem? It's completely taken over my other media players.
<IRCMonkeyx> pepsi : what should i write to command line ? when i enter a new menu entry. its path is  /home/ilker/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/ACDSee32/ACDSee32.exe
<davidjohnston> has anyone ever installed ubuntu server
<pepsi> IRCMonkeyx, wine <path to your file>
<pepsi> so.. wine /home...../ACDSee32.exe or whatever
<pepsi> i dunno
<bilss_> ic56: oops -r is a invaild option
<stiv2k> is there anyone here who knows a thing or two about wireless/madwifi and ubuntu
<stiv2k> before i ask my question in vain again
<JesseJ> is any of the ubuntu servers that synaptic use down?
<pepsi> yes
<pepsi> JesseJ, /topic ;)
<IRCMonkeyx> pepsi: wine/home/ilker/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/ACDSee32/ACDSee32.exe  is this correct??
<pepsi> IRCMonkeyx, i guess
<JesseJ> thanks, just needed to rule out all other possibilities for why i can't install easyubuntu
<pepsi> with a space after wine
<IRCMonkeyx> thanx :)
<interfear> I made two extended fat32 partitions and I would like to mount them in ubuntu, how do i go about doing that
<tabman> i'm looking for a download manager which can start/resume my downloads
<pepsi> tabman, wget ;)
<bilss_> fyre|work: when i run chown -r admin /etc/suck   i get  chown: invalid option -- r
<interfear> extended partitions can be mounted in linux and used for file storage yes?
<JesseJ> i'm trying out ubuntu on my mac and if it looks like a good system to switch to then i will either build my own or have an ubuntu PC built for me
<Rowan> has anyone else ever had problems with #1 Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter not working?
<tabman> pepsi: is it inside the package management or what ?
<pepsi> tabman, its already installed... its a command line program
<pepsi> man wget
<stiv2k> man
<stiv2k> i am losing my patience
<stiv2k> of all however many hundreds of people in here, i been ignored for the past hour
* stiv2k gives up.
<tabman> pepsi: I want it to pop up everytime I'm downloading something through firefox ?
<fyre|work> fyre|work: -R
<bigfoot1> why does a digital picture that I crop become bigger in file size? Wierd?
<fyre|work> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<cpk2> is there a command i can do if i am logged in as say "bob" and want to open a session for "jim" real quick in a terminal?
<userundefine> cpk2, su jim
<fyre|work> cpk2: if you know jim's password, su jim
<Midknight> Does anyone know if the Broadband wireless card threw cingular works?
<bilss_> fyre|work: when i run chown -r admin /etc/suck   i get  chown: invalid option -- r
<cpk2> userundefine and fyre|work thanks
<pepsi> tabman, wget -ct0 will continue a downloading, retrying an infinite number of times :)
<fyre|work> bilss_: -R
<tabman> pepsi: when I click on a download link inside firefox, I want it to popup, I don't know what you are telling
<fyre|work> tabman: you want it to popup what?
<bigfoot1> When I crop a digital picture, the cropped image has a bigger file size. Why? Weird.
<fyre|work> tabman: the download window?
<fyre|work> bigfoot1: are you saving it with the same compression settings?
<bigfoot1> fyre|work: i'm using gThumb. 100% quality. 0% smoothing.
<bigfoot1> fyre|work: and regardless whether I have Optimize or Progressive, cropped image is still larger.
<trippp1> im having problems sharing a cable modems NET connection with another network interface.
<stiv2k> what is the difference between madwifi and madwifi-ng?
<rshd301> Anyone know where to get gcompizthemer ?
<_BASO_> how can I use the infra red port on my ubuntu system?
<bigfoot1> fyre|work: how do i know whether I'm saving with same compression settings?
<trippp1> _BASO_: what do you want to use it for?
<shobbi> hey I just installed kubuntu dapper and I had some major problems, for one the installer failed to install grub so I did that and now I kdesu wont authenticate me as a sudo user
<_BASO_> to sent files to my mobile phone
<_BASO_> trippp1: or to download files from my mobile phone
<tabman> pepsi: ?
<pepsi> ?
<fyre|work> rshd301: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xgl
<tabman>  pepsi: when I click on a download link inside firefox, I want it to popup
<rshd301> Thanks
<pepsi> popup what?
<shobbi> can someone help me get kdesu working? I can su in konsole and run apt-get mount  and other sudo programs but not in the gui
<tabman> wget what else :)
<pepsi> for what
<interfear> I made these 2 fat32 partitions, and i configured them in the gnome disk manage tool, however they dont show up on my desktop nor on "mount", however i can read/write to the paritions?
<interfear> i dont understand
<tabman> wget should popup and ask to let it handle the download
<interfear> i would like them to be shown as shortcuts on my desktop
<pepsi> tabman, wget is a command line program
<fyre|work> interfear: you need to mount them somewhere first for your system to use them.
<tabman> i'm looking for something like DAP on linux
<pepsi> what is DAP?
<tabman> pesi: I just installed wget its not command line, I can see a GUI
<dibblego> how would I mount my SATA HDD? I've just reinstalled a clean Dapper and I can't seem to find it (it was there before) - I thought it would be on /dev/sda1 or something but there is no /dev/sd*
<tabman> pepsi: download accelerator plus
<interfear> fyre|work: hrm if i can read/write to them doesnt that mean they are mounted? i have them setup as /mnt/d1 and /mnt/d2
<fyre|work> interfear: run system > administration > disks -- I think you can mount stuff from there.
<bilss_> fyre|work  after doing the command  chown  -R  admin   /etc/suck  the file in suck has changed to this -rw-r--r--  1 admin lex1  463 2006-07-22 08:55 sucknewsrc  how can it bechanged so that  it reads -rw-r-r--admin admin  463 2006-07-22
<trippp1> _BASO_: kde or gnome?
<interfear> fyre|work: yeh thats what i did, doesnt show up as mounted though
<fyre|work> interfear: yes, then they are mounted if you are able to access them.
<aqau_inter_fly> hi guys. I'm having a printing problem... i set up my printer fine, but when i go to print, my printer feeds the paper in, then sits there for about a minute then spits it out blank... has anyone had this problem before?
<interfear> maybe because they are logical partitions they arent showing up under mount?
<fyre|work> bilss_: chown -R admin:admin /etc/suck -- and please, read the manual.
<_BASO_> trippp1: gnome (Xfce actually)
<stiv2k> what is the difference between madwifi and madwifi-ng?
<fyre|work> aqau_inter_fly: what kind of driver are you using for your printer?
<fyre|work> interfear: no, that's not a reason.
<interfear> hrm.
<interfear> weird
<aqau_inter_fly> fyre|work, it is the one that ubuntu suggested for my printer when i selected it from the list
<fyre|work> aqau_inter_fly: try another driver, maybe your printer doesn't support the driver type.
<trippp1> _BASO_: theres a package for KDE. for controlling. theres also a bluetooth one that works well
<trippp1> _BASO_: but im no help. no idea.
<fyre|work> aqau_inter_fly: also, lookup your printer at linuxprinting.org
<aqau_inter_fly> fyre|work:  when i used my printer in MEPIS, it worked fine
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: is this a lexmark?
<fyre|work> aqau_inter_fly: what has that got to do with anything?
<aqau_inter_fly> fyre|work: i really don't konw
<aqau_inter_fly> fyre|work: and no its not a lexmark its an hp
<fyre|work> aqau_inter_fly: that's like saying, 'yeah it worked in windows fine' -- it doesn't matter. MEPIS != ubuntu just like Windows != ubuntu
<aqau_inter_fly> fyre|work: its an old one
<fyre|work> aqau_inter_fly: use a generic driver with it first, see if that works. Maybe the driver you are using is not well supported by your printer.
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: is this on dapper? serial or usb?
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: yes it is dapper and it is serial
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: when did you set the printer up? also, have you lately done a sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: i just set it up a couple of minutes ago and yes i recently updated
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: i think 2 days ago i updated
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: which model hp?
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: OfficeJet 500
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: and i did change the driver and now this is what it does:  prints out one page that says only "5Y" at the top, then prints out onother page with the content im tryingto print.
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: but when its done printing it takes a while to spit it how (its done that with every distro of linux i've used and all i have to do it pull it out
<aqau_inter_fly> )
<aqau_inter_fly> i guess everyone left :-)
<cpk2> whats the command to change a users password? using the groups and users gui doesnt seem to do anything
<Jukru> cpk2: passwd
<Rowan> fucking broadcom
<Rowan> bull shit
<trippp1> !dhcpd
<ubotu> I know nothing about dhcpd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<trippp1> !gdhcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdhcp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<trippp1> !udhcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about udhcp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<livingdaylight> i need help with an annoyance. Watching dvd(orwhatever) the screensaver kicks in. How do i stop that?
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: so it's printing now? just with the extra page with the '5Y' ?
<frogzoo> Rowan: language please
<Madpilot> trippp1, stop spamming the bot - if you need help, ask...
<aqau_inter_fly> frgzoo: actually its also cutting off the bottom of the document.
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: and which driver are you using?
<trippp1> i cant keep two network cards up at the same time. without one fucking with the other... ones connecting to local LAN, the other to a cable modem WAN.
<livingdaylight> hello?
<livingdaylight> surely, this is a simple problem to solve?
<trippp1> livingdaylight: turn off the screensaver
<frogzoo> trippp1:  impressive as your use of anglo-celtic vulgarities is, it doesn't help resolve your problem :)
<trippp1> frogzoo: thanks.
<frogzoo> trippp1: can you post your /etc/network/interfaces
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: cdj550
<livingdaylight> trippp1: just untick the 'activate screensaver' box?
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: is there no driver for the hp officejet 500?
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: umm there is hpijs which is the reccommended and suggested one
<livingdaylight> trippp1: hello?
<trippp1> livingdaylight: yes. in the screensaver settings
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: wait now that one is working...kinda
<livingdaylight> trippp1: what happens if i switch it off?
<livingdaylight> trippp1: what happens then if the system is idle?
<trippp1> livingdaylight: dont leave you PC on.
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: delete the printer, & try again, selecting the hp officejet 500 printer & ignore the other suggestions
<livingdaylight> trippp1: so, if i'm watching dvd, say, the system power wont go idle?
<livingdaylight> trippp1: what do you mean don't leave your pc on?
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: thats what i did the first time and it used the hpjis
<Samineru> n00b question: How does one run a php file?
<Samineru> or could someone walk me thouegh installing ampach
<frogzoo> trippp1: you gonna pastebin that file? or just #flood if you like
<jbrimble> What can I use to sync my Windows PocketPC with Linux?
<Samineru> *ampache
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo:  and this is what happnens now with the hpijs, it still has the KY at the top, except its the same page as my content is on, and it still takes a while to spit out the paper, but it doesn't cut off the bottom
<trippp1> frogzoo: my interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18674
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: 5Y*
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: there is an exact driver you should install - but you'll need to select it manually
<livingdaylight> trippp1: man.....
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: how do i do this
<trippp1> livingdaylight: screensaver to save screen if an image is on it for too long. if you turn it off your screen may burn. if it is LCD. no matter!
<interfear> how many of you still have windows on your pc?
<Samineru> I would if my cd drive worked
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: i deleted the printer and i am in the wizard for making a new one
<pepsi> i run windows in vmware to run stuff for work
<snoops> yep interfear.. still need it :)
<interfear> I was thinking why i am still running windows, and i dont think i need it anymor
<frogzoo> trippp1: eth0 eth1 cable/ethernet - which is which? (there's an obvious problem, eth0/eth1 have the same ip)
<interfear> everything works in ubuntu, printer, net card, vid card..
<interfear> i think i may be able to leave windows behind
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: driver -> hp -> officejet 500
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: where am i dooing this at
<trippp1> frogzoo: i know. look what ifconfig returned http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18676
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: system -> admin -> printers     then 'add printer' - wizard pops up - add local - select driver -> hp -> officejet 500
<interfear> If i get rid of windows entirely I think im gonna switch to 32bit ubuntu, not 64
<livingdaylight> trippp1: what is annoying is when i'm using the pc and the screensaver comes on regardsless. If i'm watching a dvd the pc is being used, why does the system not recognise that i'm watching a dvd and not unleash the screensaver?
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: i think your wizard may be alittle different then mine
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: i have printer type: local or network and then i can choose a detected printer (hp officejet_series_500) or i can use another printer by specifying port
<frogzoo> trippp1: those are different ip's from what's in interfaces, are you using a gui network manager?
<trippp1> livingdaylight: system > preferences > screeensaver  un tick the box.
<frogzoo> trippp1: also, take a look in /etc/iftab to make sure it looks sensible
<livingdaylight> trippp1: i know how to do that. But it doesn't answer my question
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: choose manually select
<aqau_inter_fly> then if i go forward it asks for a driver and when i go to hp> officejet500, the recommende driver is hpijs
<speedy> how to convert 2e00.4106.5120 to 2e:00:41:06:51:20 format using sed/awk?
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: are there other drivers you can select? try the other ones available & see if it helps - preferably something listed as 500 specific
<trippp1> livingdaylight: i hate the screensaver.. you cant pick the DIR it gets the slideshow from
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: yes, there are other drivers but i already tried them and none of them are 500 specific
<livingdaylight> trippp1: i inderstand. How is power managed if i untick screensaver?
<livingdaylight> trippp1: will the pc just switch off whilst in the middle of watching a dvd, or movie clip?
<frogzoo> aqau_inter_fly: you could try downloading a driver from linuxprinting.org & see if that works better
<fyre|work> livingdaylight: depends on the program you use to watch dvds.
<livingdaylight> trippp1: do you understand the question?
<fyre|work> livingdaylight: some will stop the screensaver.
<fyre|work> livingdaylight: if I use the default 'media player' it will block the screen saver -- but mplayer doesn't (have to fiddle with the settings I think) neither does vlc player.
<livingdaylight> fyre|work well, yesterday i was using mplayer. today i was watching clips on youtube.com
<aqau_inter_fly> frogzoo: okay, i'll try that tommarow, thanks a lot for trying to hlep
<livingdaylight> fyre|work: right...but for the file i watched yesterday, i had to use mplayer and it was annoying to have to move the mouse every time the screensaver came on
<livingdaylight> fyre|work: same with youtube.com
<pepsi> how fast does your screensaver kick in?!
<Awesome-o2000> livingdaylight, -stop-xscreensaver
<livingdaylight> Awesome-o2000: is that command?
<Awesome-o2000> no rtfm
<livingdaylight> ?
<livingdaylight> fyre|work: i should be able to use any application without having screensaver interfere
<frogzoo> Awesome-o2000: man rtfm
<frogzoo> No manual entry for rtfm
<CyDrive> Does anyone here now a good c++ compiler and debugger with an IDE
<poje> kdevelop is supposedly pretty good
<poje> I'm partial to eclipse
<poje> \gedit\vim
<nurey> why can't i install libgtk2.0-dev
<casted> Hi, how do you setup passwordless lgoins from gdm
<frogzoo> so trippp1 , where are these ips coming from? they're not what's in /etc/network/interfaces which are 192.168.0.1
<frogzoo> casted: sys -> admin -> login window -> security -> enable auto login
<casted> frogzoo: hi, Thats not what i meant, I want certian users so that be able to just click on there name without a password
<loop1> casted, you ask for too much
<nurey> can somebody try to "apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev"
<casted> loop1: I think i just solved it. You can use pam
<loop1> !info libgtk2.0-dev dapper
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2168 kB, installed size 8012 kB
<Lasalas> hi there - does anyone know if the WG311v3 works with ubuntu out of the box? the WG311v2 is listed as so
<nurey> why do i get this when i try to install libgtk2.0-dev... libglibmm-2.4-dev: Depends: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (= 2.10.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.10.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nurey> err libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.18-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nurey> argh
<damo22> how do i add wmii session to gdm
<loop1> i think it has fot do do something with google and you self
<nurey> anybody??
<krogh> yep
<nurey> libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.18-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<krogh> You've messed up your sources.list ..
<interfear> i dont understand sources.list , arent u suppose to just put as many mirrors as you can on there so there is alot of places to download from incase one goes down?
<nurey> krogh: i'm pretty sure my sources.list is fine
<dade_> i have a macbook and i can't get sleep worling
<dade_> who can help me ?
<dade_> macbook non pro
<dingus9> hay dade: is acpi or the like working?
<interfear> dade_: is that one of those new ones?
<dade_> macbook <-
<dade_> yes it's new
<interfear> the black one?
<interfear> that thing looks cool
<dade_> dieman, it seems to be worling
<dade_> no it's the white base model
<dade_> i don't like black version
<dade_> and i don't think that color can influence sleeping
<interfear> you like it though? it quick enough? i was thinking about getting one of the 1200$ models
<trippp1> ftripp
<interfear> lol
<dingus9> ok dade_ go to /etc/acpi/
<dade_> dieman, i'm there
<nurey> krogh: does it work for you, installing libgtk2.0-dev ?
<NeoNmaN> order pepole have problems whit cdrom drev? in Ubuntu dapper?
<nurey> NeoNmaN: what kind of problems
<dade_> dingus9, now ?
<NeoNmaN> nurey, i can't read all my cdroms this problems is on 2 of my laptops :(
<nurey> NeoNmaN: are you in cdrom group
<krogh> nurey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18677
<frogzoo> dade_: what's the battery life like?
<dingus9> dade_, ok im actuall swithcing to my laptop because im installing dapper on this machine right now so hang a sec
<dade_> 3hrs
<NeoNmaN> nurey, hmmm are there on cdrom group?
<NeoNmaN> 2sec i can look about it
<dade_> http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml
<dade_> for ppl who want to ask things about macbook, read that
<dade_> dieman, you're on a mb ?
<nurey> krogh: here's my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18678
<frogzoo> dade_: thx, 3 hours for dual cpu's pretty good
<dingus9> dade_: now apt-get install acpitool
<NeoNmaN> nurey, yes im in this group whit my cdrom drev
<nurey> NeoNmaN: hmm i dunno then
<dade_> dieman, i have that, and it works
<NeoNmaN> nurey, damit :(
<dade_> so acpi is alive
<NeoNmaN> !cdrom
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdrom - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dade_> dingus9, sorry, missed ur nick
<nurey> !libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about libgtk2.0-dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sam__> how do you see your windows partition from ubuntu?
<larryone> morning!
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<NeoNmaN> need help to problems whit my cdrom drive
<frogzoo> sam__: that will get you going, unless you want ntfs r/w
<larryone> has anyone here had trouble getting the dapper installer to see SATA drives on a system?
<dade_> dingus9,   http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml i did the same told here for get sleep work -- that is almost nothing but adding an "exit 0" to laptop-detect
<sam__> thanks
<dingus9> dade_: what exaclty is the issue than? you want something more specific
<dingus9> ?
<dade_> desrt say it works, but my laptop freeze just after stoppinc cpu and "Stopping tasks  =====================|" and does not power off hard disk/fans etc
<larryone> the installer cant find a volume to install to..... gnome parted cant find devices either, they're not even being listed in /dev..... but the drive does work, and will boot the win2k install that's on it
<sophie_marshall> why is my WINDOWS XP UNDER VMWARE internet so slow?
<dade_> dingus9, i don't know what to do.
<nurey> ok i fixed my libgtk2.0-dev problem... the mirrors i was using were messed up... i just changed to another mirror
<dade_> dingus9, if you have a macbook too, that sleeps, we can compare some things
<dingus9> ok just a sec
<interfear> U.S. Archives still down?
<larryone> is there anywhere that I can ask about installation problems?
<interfear> larryone: shoot
<larryone> the installer cant find a volume to install to..... gnome parted cant find devices either, they're not even being listed in /dev..... but the drive does work, and will boot the win2k install that's on it
<dingus9> dade_: let me see here you have a lid.sh? int etc/acpi?
<interfear> so its not even seeing your hard drive?
<larryone> interfear, that's right
<larryone> SATA disk
<dade_> dingus9, yes
<mdious> dade>what do you think of the macbook...I really wanted an iBook but it looks like the macbook is the 'replacement' for it....
<erikgz> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down..?
<interfear> larryone: hrm, i have a sata drive as well and havent had any problems
<interfear> erikgz: yes
<dade_> mdious, i think you should try one
<larryone> I wasnt expecting any problems
<larryone> it's really odd, it's not listing anywhere
<interfear> larryone: thats weird.. so when u get to the partitioning stage of the install? the fields are blank? does it see your win2k partition?
<dingus9> dade_: can you use acpitool -s and make it suspend to ram?
<erikgz> interfear: thanks.  any word on back-up date?
<mdious> dade>I grew up on macs...in fact I would not be in computers if i had to start on pc's...I really wanted to get back into the whole mac scene before it all went intel but it looks like i'm almost too late hehe
<larryone> it hangs when it gets to the partitioning stage
<dade_> dingus9, i'll go offline :P
<interfear> erikgz: no idea i just came in here asking the same question you just did
<larryone> so I opened gnome parted
<dade_> dingus9, isn't that the same of sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh ??
<larryone> and it couldnt find devices either
<dade_> or sudo echo -n mem /sys/power/state
<larryone> then found that they werent listed under /dev or /dev/disk or anywhere
<interfear> larryone: hrm.. so there isnt any /dev/sda* devices...
<erikgz> interfear: oye
<dade_> dingus9, if yes it will crash.
<larryone> none at all.... the only disk device the os can find is the cdrom drive
<interfear> larryone: honestly larry im not sure, maybe someone here more experianced can help you out with this one..
<larryone> yea
<interfear> larryone: did you try to mount the drive yourself?
<dingus9> ok here is the thing I just want to see if you acpi functionality is really there
<larryone> I cant mount a raw device that's not listed in /dev
<dade_> dingus9, so, i try that thing, bbl
<dingus9> dade_: acpitool usually works.
<mdious> dade>sorry to keep pestering...have you had any problems with white marks on your macbook keyboard?
<interfear> hrm..
<interfear> not sure
<larryone> if it's not there, then usually it might suggest it's not plugged in
<interfear> can u mount the raw device, and then format it ext2 with gnome-parted?
<larryone> but it works fine, bots the windoze
<interfear> or ext3 w/e
<sophie_marshall> ah the ubuntu help channel is too big, no one will help me
<interfear> it is a little too big heh
<larryone> interfear, gnome-parted doesnt find the device if it's not in /dev
<interfear> o
<larryone> cant mount anything if it's not listed under /dev
<interfear> i dunno then
<larryone> hmm
<interfear> u only have one hard drive?
<larryone> I think I might try booting knoppix or something.... see if it can find it
<larryone> only one drive, yea
<interfear> yeh
<interfear> sry coudlnt be of more help
<larryone> np man
<larryone> =0)
<interfear> ok im gonna install 32bit ubuntu, and leave my 64bit ubuntu and xp to the pits..
<interfear> no more xp
<interfear> yay!
<larryone> =0)
<illusina> Has anyone gotten video acceleration with dual monitors working, or is it impossible?
<dingus9> illusina: what is your grafix card?
<dade`> dingus9, just back
<dade`> it crashed
<illusina> dingus9: ati x800
<dingus9> what happened dade`
<dade`> after saying "Stopping tasks: =================|"
<dade`> and then nothing
<dade`> everithing was on but not responding
<dingus9> illusina: it should be possible I have only seen it personally on a nvidia but I hav heard it works on ati too
<illusina> dingus9: I've searched for hours on forums for a technique -- but only found people who suggested it couldn't be done -- do you have any articles perchance?
<insidius> Hi all
<dade`> dingus9, Linux Silicio 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 17 20:14:14 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<dade`>  | yours ?
<dingus9> dade`: did you look to see what the acpitool said to use for sleep by chance you may need to pass something else
<insidius> I am troubleshooting something for someone and they dont have apt on there system from the command line. Any ideas?
<dade`> dingus9, i read the man, there is noting interesting
<dingus9> dade`: it would seem that you are dealing with some efi stuff
<erikgz> when will us.archive.ubuntu.com be back up?
<dade`> efi ?
<dade`> hmm
<dingus9> dade`: the extend firmware
<dade`> i used bootcamp to partition the harddrive, then i used refit as primary bootloader
<dade`> and lilo as second
<dade`> dingus9, http://bin-false.org/?p=17 <- i installed this way
<dingus9> dade`: you may need to see if you can enable acpi compatibility in the mac firmware. I have heard that when using refit as the bootloader you can run into some compatability issues
<Down_II> hi does anyone know about installing ubuntu onto an external usb drive this way I could keep windows on the internal drive untouched
<insidius> So does anyone have any ideas why my freind keeps being told that apt-get is an unknown command
<dade`> dingus9, i'm looking, do you have an url ?
<dingus9> dade`: what I heard is that in order to get some of the compatibility stuff working right you need to boot using bootcamp to the second partition where you install grub, then use grub to load your windows and linux kernels.
<dingus9> dade`: the boot camp soposedly enables some legacy compatiblity graphics and other hardware stuff so that older non efi os's can use the hardwar properly
<speedy> whats the name of the c language manual pages package?
<dade`> dingus9, sounds like lot of troubles. so i don't have to use refit, and why grub if i have lilo ?
<insidius> ok then. Does ubuntu include apt by default? Considering its based on debian I assume so
<dingus9> dade`: you could use lilo too but grub is realy easy to install and configure, and you don't have to reinstall lilo every time you update you linux kernel! grub uses the menu.lst
<frogzoo> insidius: if your friend doesn't have apt-get, i doubt they're running an ubuntu distro
* Oni-Dracula cheers!
<Oni-Dracula> mking studios emailed me!
<Oni-Dracula> raptor: call of the shadows port in 7 days
<dade`> just 'cause i have lilo now, but what i remember is that bootcamp was not able to boot my linux partition hmm
<Oni-Dracula> guess no one here remembers raptor
<dingus9> dade`: from what I understand the bootcamp basicly hides the efi stuff from the operatingsystems it initializes. for example windows, since it can't handle the efi stuff yet, linux does ok on efi but its not quite there yet
<insidius> frogzoo: Thats what I cant figure out he is using ubuntu. I use debian myself and im trying to give him a hand. He does not have apt and the system did not even put him in the sudoers file by default like i assume it should
<dingus9> can somone do a repository check for me for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ im not able to download from it. but I can ping it
<insidius> Sorry I am not 100% familar with ubuntu or how it does things
<DarkMageZ> insidius, the first user created on the system should be in the sudo'ers
<DarkMageZ> insidius, it should also have apt, which is part of ubuntu-minimal
<Lynoure> insidius: He believes it to be ubuntu? How did he get it?
<frogzoo> insidius: ubuntu uses debian's apt - the binaries are different, but the setup is the same, I believe
<insidius> I know. I cant figure it out. This is really wierd
<NeoNmaN> !mount
<frogzoo> insidius: did the install run to completion? does he actually have a usable box?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<insidius> I am beggining to think he does not have a fully installed box
<frogzoo> insidius: only real possibility
<insidius> Hmm get got it from the iinet ftp. (Its a aussie ISP FTP)
<NeoNmaN> i need help to mount one iso file... i can't remember howto :(
<dade`> ok i'm gonna try, tnx bye
<Lynoure> insidius: another possibility is that he installed something else, labeled as a prank or as malicious trick as Ubuntu
<insidius> Hmm I am asking him know because this is confusing the hell out of me
<Namingishard> Hey, Room ^^
<frogzoo> insidius: ask for output from 'lsb_release -a'
<dingus9> insidius: I am having simelar problems right now installing kubuntu dapper. its hanging on the repository checks and when I reboot into my "new system" I am missing a bunch of tools
<insidius> Hmm that could be it
<frogzoo> I'm wondering if it's related to the us repos being down - not allowing security updates...
<insidius> To think this all started from me telling him to apt-get screen heh
<Spy_> is there sum1 here that can help me with lamp?
<frogzoo> Spy_: not if you keep us guessing what the problem is :)
<Spy_> hehe i knew i had it coming
<frogzoo> heh
<ubuntu_> when are the servers coming back up?
<dingus9> ah frogzoo no wonder Its doing this. grrr hey if I chose my local in say europe will it use the non us repos?
<Spy_> Okay, well apache works because but when ever i try and browse a *.php file it asks me if i want to download it
<frogzoo> dingus9: yep, but your locale will be screwed :(
<Spy_> Now on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP it does say you need to enable php4
<frogzoo> dingus9: maybe canada?
<Spy_> but i tried that and the problem presists.. it says the php4 module is already enabled
<NeoNmaN> Spy_, i hav a bash script if you wont to crate a Apache2, Mysql5 and PHP5 test server :)
<Spy_> okay neo post on a pm
<dingus9> oh yah. frogzoo can't I change my local later?
<frogzoo> dingus9: of course
<Spy_> hey so any1 know of any new cool games coming out?
<ubuntu_> so is there like maintenance going on to the servers or something?
<dingus9> frogzoo: I think that is a small flaw in the dapper install. Instead of just moving on and fixing the problem by switching mirriors it crashes and leaves you high and dry
<frogzoo> ubuntu_: topic just says down, doesn't elaborate
<Flannel> ubuntu_: no, but sometimes mirrors go down, looks like ca. and us. are down.  You can remove the us. from your sources.list, and it'll work just fine.
<frogzoo> dingus9: it's kind of wierd - what if you're installing without a net connection? would it just crash? ...
<Flannel> frogzoo: no, it uses the stuff on the CD
<dingus9> I tried by ifdown before I installed a second time and yes it still crashed
<frogzoo> dingus9: maybe try installing but don't configure the networking... maybe?
<ubuntu_> yeh i was trying to install ubuntu just now but the install halts when it starts to configure apt since its trying to connect to the U.S. servers
<frogzoo> ubuntu_: I'm guessing it should work if you install but don't configure networking
<dingus9> this time it told me that it couldn't find the servers blah blah blah and then gave a buch of errors. must have to
<ubuntu_> yeh.. hrm.. i guess ill just try later
<interfear> dam livecd irssi
<Bakemono> hi
<interfear> Is there an officla ubuntu websites that gives the status of the servers?
<dingus9> hmm this is strange its not letting me ifdown eth0
<insidius> screw it. i am getting the guy to format and im gonna help him install debian. He is missing to many things.
<dingus9> that must have been my problem
<dingus9> oh my word what the heck now loop back is not configured sheesh
<dingus9> lol this is funny
<Android> I have installed ubuntu but xserver is unable to start (says something about not being configured i think), what should i try to fix it?
<dingus9> Android: are you trying to install dapper? or breezy?
<Android> dapper i think, the latest version
<dingus9> Android: if you have too much trouble with dapper I would recomend installing breezy first and doing a dist upgrade to dapper. http://ubuntuguide.org and look at the upgrade section
<loop1> any freevo users?
<Android> is there a way i can try to configure X server first?
<dingus9> I had to do that on a dell about two weeks ago, it wouldn't load into the gui at all but once installed breezy then the upgrade went nicely
<loop1> !fixres Android
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixres Android - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<loop1> !fixres > Android
<dingus9> Android: I think so
<Android> fixres?
<Android> I know with gparted i had to change drivers to get it working
<dingus9> Android: when you first boot up there is an option I think it was f6 but can't remember, to change the boot perams
<HazemMohamed> Does any one know how to get my smart link modemd working?
<humanpersonman> HazemMohamed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<dingus9> Android: to get your harddrive working?
<Android> i can boot into ubuntu/ubuntu safe mode fine
<Android> just i cant get xserver to work once i do
<dingus9> Android: oh
<dingus9> Android: what card?
<HazemMohamed> humanpersonman:thank you very much
<No1Viking> Followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and got http://pastebin.ca/97038. Any ideas?
<cmug> Bah, that Graphical Installer is a POS
<humanpersonman> Android, when you get the command prompt try doing this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cmug> The partitioner doesnt see the swap partition I create no matter what
<dingus9> Android: what graphics card do you have?
<dingus9> cmug: how much ram do you have?
<darkowl> Hello
<cmug> dingus9, 1GB
<trippp1> i need some help with setting up a DHCP server for my local LAN to acess the WAN.
<ron_o2> on my live cd of ubuntu my cd keeps opening and closing repeatedly. How do I stop it?
<cmug> I am trying to preserve one NTFS partition
<Android> and ATI X800XL
<dingus9> cmug: ok is this the install partitioner?
<darkowl> How can I configure my mouse to work in framebuffer ?
<ron_o2> my cdrw...*
<cmug> dingus9, yes, gparted or whatever it uses
<ron_o2> I have a compaq presario..
<cmug> I have a shipit install disc
<humanpersonman> cmug, it is almost as if you need to trick the partitioner into what you want it to do. Very similar to using a mac
<dingus9> Android: ok did you change the driver in your xorg config to the correct ati driver?
<cmug> humanpersonman, i want it to work, i dont want to trick it
<humanpersonman> cmug, i hate that graphical install, textual is flawless
<cmug> and I dont know how to trick it
<Android> um
<darkowl> How can I configure my mouse to work in framebuffer ?
<cmug> humanpersonman, i have always used the text install before
<No1Viking> Followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and got http://pastebin.ca/97038. Any ideas?
<trippp1> anyone know about DHCP servers?
<cmug> but the GUI must be working aswell if you want users
<Android> i havent actually run the config properly since i installed
<humanpersonman> cmug, apparently textual install was too foreboding for new users, so they go with this
<dingus9> cmug: if it will let you move on just ignore the swap partition for now and you can add it to your inittab file later!
<cmug> dingus9, it does, but it complains about the missing swap partition
<Steven_> have any of you ever used gtk-gnutella?
<cmug> but it does offer a continue
<cmug> so ill try that
<humanpersonman> darkowl, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dingus9> cmug: but can you install any ways?
<humanpersonman> darkowl, keep accepting the default until you get to the mouse options
<cmug> dingus9, i am booting the installer again, ill try
<humanpersonman> Steven_, I go with frostwire myself
<dingus9> cmug: it will run just fine without a swap with a gig of ram. then just put your 2gig swap into your fstab file after install
<cmug> dingus9, yes
<Android> i had to use the textual install as i was unable to run xserver
<dingus9> Android: are you on your live cd now or an installed system?
<Android> installed
<dingus9> Android: oh good
<Android> ?
<humanpersonman> 2 gig swap seems like a waste.
<Android> i said that earlier
<humanpersonman> I can't imagine ever needing that
<Hexidigital_> argh... i assume US repos are still down?
<phipu> hi
<Steven_> humanpersonman: what network does frostwire connect to?
<humanpersonman> gnutella
<humanpersonman> Steven_, I very rarely use gnutella, bittorrent guy myself, but the few times I have used it frostwire worked really well.
<Steven_> humanpersonman:  Does it use gtk2?
<cmug> blah, now the program sees the swap aswell
<cmug> Ha, pos!
<dingus9> cmug: lol
<phipu> I have 2 users on my ubuntu 6.06. When I try to set-up an autologin I can chose only one of them for that. Anyone has an idea how I can fix that?
<VoteForPedro> i installed ubuntu 5.10, but something is wrong with gnome - it is locking randomly, and i haven't even been able to get past the logins screen ... i rebooted into recovery mode and im at the command prompt (bash is it) how do i make sure gnome is up to date?
<dingus9> Android: what driver is it using in you xorg.conf ?
<Cynical> ask it
<humanpersonman> Steven_, not sure, it is a java app if that helps
<Dewbie> btw wtf is pedro
<Dewbie> and why vote for him/her
<humanpersonman> Steven_, it certainly is not qt or KDE related at all. I think it is pretty DE neutral
<dingus9> Pedro offers you his protectection
<VoteForPedro> :)
<dingus9> Dewbie: you noob napoleon dynamite
<humanpersonman> Dewbie must not be in america
<Frizz0> hey
<_atomic> Hello
<McNutella> can ubuntu use flash 8 or 9 yet ?
<Dewbie> lmao
<Dewbie> omg
<Steven_> humanpersonman:  ok cool :)
<humanpersonman> McNutella, no
<Dewbie> ive not seen shuch shite as napolean dynamite
<dingus9> McNutella: only if macromedia makes a linux bin for 8 and 9
<Dewbie> nor willI ever
<humanpersonman> McNutella, they are supposedly working on flash 9 for linux, we'll see I am a bit skeptic
<Dewbie> american or not
<DarkMageZ> VoteForPedro, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<McNutella> thank you
<McNutella> and napoleon dynamite is cool.. *chokes*
<VoteForPedro> DarkMageZ, thank you :)
<dingus9> humanpersonman: me too skeptec that is
<Dewbie> in my line of work I see those shirts all the time, most times I want to grab them and beat the urge to vote for pedro out of them...
<humanpersonman> they will start, run into a problem and say. We'll have kick ass flash 10 for linux
<VoteForPedro> DarkMageZ, is there a reference somewhere so i can check for this kind of stuff on my own?
<dingus9> omg: its trying to scan the friggen mirrior again and the lan isn't configured
<Steven_> humanpersonman: thanks for the info :)
<humanpersonman> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<dingus9> ooohhh lol the install keeps auto configing my ethernet I guess I will have to unplug
<britishseapower> what can i use to clean thermal paste off my CPU ?
<humanpersonman> britishseapower, I see why you came to #ubuntu
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<zsuzsi> hi
<humanpersonman> maybe ubotu knows
<humanpersonman> !clean thermal pase off my cpu
<ubotu> I know nothing about clean thermal pase off my cpu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DarkMageZ> VoteForPedro, there is a changelog to see what has changed in the gnome packages. but i'm not sure where to find the ones for such an old version of ubuntu
<marcin_ant> I'm looking for good software that could allow me to create catalogue of my dvd's (with data files)
<Hexidigital_> britishseapower::  rubbing alcohol
<zsuzsi> i have a problem with wlanassistant under kubuntu... it crashed and says it s a bug. am i in the right place to talk about it?
<marcin_ant> can someone suggest such software?
<DarkMageZ> VoteForPedro, second, it might not be gnome that is locking up, but something else which hopefully will get updated and fixed
<dingus9> Dewbie: you wouldn't happen to be a hitman would you :)
<Lynoure> humanpersonman: hardly a ubuntu problem. google for it instead? (it's paste not pase)
<humanpersonman> oh that is why ubotu didnt know
<marcin_ant> I would like count my dvd's and create browsable/searchable list of files I got on my removable disks
<Hexidigital_> britishseapower::  do NOT use anything but rubbing alcohol to clean a cpu... don't even use water to clean off excess alcohol
<VoteForPedro> DarkMageZ, ok
<zsuzsi> ...?
<VoteForPedro> DarkMageZ, im upgrading now :/
<dingus9> I use karosine to clean my cpu
<SmokeyD> Hi, how do I install truetype fonts?
<pawan> how to access adsl in ubuntu
<pawan> how to recover partition in ubuntu
<humanpersonman> SmokeyD, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<humanpersonman> SmokeD, but I think the repos are down, so might not work right now
<dingus9> pawan: I would start with fdisk
<marcin_ant> SmokeyD, create folder named .fonts in your home directory and put your ttype fonts there
<frogzoo> is there a better tool than bum for managing initscripts, that will let me change a services state for different run levels?
<pawan> fdisk shows all partitions
<dingus9> pawan: but your going to have to use parted later
<SmokeyD> and if I want to install them system wide?
<dingus9> pawan: did you try and mount them then?
<pawan> my one partition is ext3
<pawan> i want to convert it to fat32
<dingus9> ok
<humanpersonman> SmokeyD, here is the .deb http://ubuntu.inode.at/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_1.2ubuntu3_all.deb
<pawan> how
<pawan> using fdisk
<dingus9> back up you data and then run fdisk
<pawan> ok
<Hexidigital_> anyone else having slow (or no) connectivity to the us repos?
<dingus9> d   delet the number partion you want
<Dewbie> yes dingus9 I am the hitman
<Dewbie> BANG!
<humanpersonman> Hexidigital_, they are down from what I hear
<Dewbie> your dead
<Hexidigital_> humanpersonman::  thanks, i wasn't sure
<dingus9> Dewbie: lol you don't have my ip do you ?..... oh boy
<Gryhed^^> i need a program so i can listen to music directiont from internet :D
<pawan> then
<pawan> after deleting
<pawan> go to windows
<pawan> start partition magic
<pawan> and format it to fat32
<dingus9> pawan: no
<humanpersonman> Gryhed^^, do you mean a plugin?
<gatekeeper> Gryhed^^: amaroK
<dingus9> just make a new partition in fdisk
<Gryhed^^> Yes
<Gryhed^^> :D
<pawan> and also how to access broadband
<pawan> then
<dingus9> pawan: and change the system id
<humanpersonman> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<pawan> to
<Gryhed^^> humanpersonman: yes
<dingus9> pawan: t
<dingus9> then
<pawan> it is a logical partition
<zsuzsi> uh. back. our net went down.
<pawan> what is this t
<Gryhed^^> gatekeeper: i have it. But its not working =/
<dingus9> that lists the partition types
<zsuzsi> anyway, can someone tell me where i can talk about a wlanassistant crash?
<humanpersonman> Gryhedd^^, mplayer plugin is the best i think, the us repos are down right now so it might not work for you but "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer" I think does it
<humanpersonman> !info mozilla-mplayer
<pawan> fdisk -t
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Gryhed^^> humanpersonman:  Thx
<gatekeeper> Gryhed^^: have you got sound? are you using the xine engine?
<pawan> what about internet
<pawan> i have broadband
<marcin_ant> ok guys - no response, so maybe I will try again
<pawan> how to access it in ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> can someone using repos other than us pastebin their /etc/apt/sources.list file, so i can download the packages i need?
<gatekeeper> Gryhed^^: MediaPlayerConnectivity firefox addin well usefull
<SmokeyD> humanpersonman: I want to install my own fonts, not just the standard ms fonts
<dingus9> pawan change it to b
<marcin_ant> is there any good software that can create catalogue of files in my collection of cd/dvd?
<SmokeyD> But I want to do it system wide, not just for myself
<humanpersonman> SmokeyD, no idea
<humanpersonman> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<CreativePony> how can I clear any cache'd dns information on my dapper installation?
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<humanpersonman> oh there, go the the wiki
<gatekeeper> Hexidigital_: remove us. or replace with ca.
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  oh, ok... thanks
<SmokeyD> thanks humanpersonman
<dingus9> then write the partition table and run mkfs.vfat /dev/hdax
<marcin_ant> SmokeyD, to be honest - sytem wide installation is complicated because you should provide package with your fonts
<gatekeeper> Hexidigital_: yw :-)
<SmokeyD> didn't know the bot command
<SmokeyD> :)
<humanpersonman> just a guess
<Dewbie> dingus9, I have your IP
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  i should've thought it'd be that easy  :-)
<Dewbie> but I don't know how to use traceroute
<zsuzsi> *sigh* you guys are sure busy :p
<Dewbie> so your safe :P
<marcin_ant> SmokeyD, so if you want to do this propely I think that you should create deb that will install systemwide
<dingus9> lol i know
<Dewbie> for now...
<dingus9> Dewbie: its a real ip
<dingus9> Dewbie: static
<gatekeeper> Hexidigital_: I don't know why they haven't got a repos status page somewhere, would seem to make sence
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<Dewbie> lol
<[Wiebel] > wpa_supplicant is dropping the connection once in a while
<humanpersonman> gatekeeper, the repos are down so very seldom, that a page would be kind of stupid
<Dewbie> I may be a hitman, but not THE hitman
<[Wiebel] > what could cause this?
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  perhaps we can make a suggestion to the deveolpers
<Hexidigital_> *developers
<humanpersonman> gatekeeper, if you really want your stuff, just go into your sources.list and change everywhere that says us to au and you can access the australian repos which are up
<gatekeeper> humanpersonman: well seems like the us ones have been down for a couple of days
<dingus9> pawan: did yo get it formated?
<humanpersonman> !ops
* Hexidigital_ thinks the canada repos may be down also? (taking uber-long to connect)
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<gatekeeper> humanpersonman: I know that and have been passing the message round although I don't use the us repos, but there are loads of people who don't know
<Hexidigital_> humanpersonman::  why did you call the ops?
<Seveas> humanpersonman, ?
<gatekeeper> Hexidigital_: looks like the problem is spreading :-(
<gatekeeper> brb
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  i just got a timeout
<humanpersonman> i wanted to see who they were, I didn't realize that called them, just thought it listed them
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  are you guys aware the canada repos are down also?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bilss_> hello
<_stefan> hello, what can I do? -> shell-script -> var=`command` -> echo $var  ----> what is when the command to late makes an output (in 30 minutes twice)?
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  any luck?
<dingus9> A virus to whome ever made this install script crash if it can't resolve an online repository. and a whole bunch of spam too
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  a US repo?
<bilss_> fyre|work found a great little help  here http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  i was able to connect to au repos
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: yup, I did sudo ifdown eth0 thinking I was going to get around that and behold it braught it back up on me. so now for the third time I am going to have to try to install this thing
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: I think that the install script should have a thirty second timout on it and then say oh well Ill let the user do this later and keep installing the dang system
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  well, the united states repos are down, apparently so are the canadian ones... i was able to connect to the australia ones though...
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  for installing a ethernet card?
<bigfoot1> On a fresh install of  the latest Ubuntu Gnome, what apps are installed by default in the Sound & Video submenu/category? Please advise
<Gryhed^^> how i got mozilla  mplayer
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: no a kubuntu dapper
<bilss_> to change ownership from say admin admin  /etc/whatever  to news news /etc/whatever is the correct line chown news:news  /etc/whatever?
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  oh
<pawan1> how to access internet
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: it crashes if it isn't able to resolve the repos
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  serpentine, sound juicer, movie player, rhythmbox, sound recorder
<pawan1> what is parted
<pawan1> gparted
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  oh.. well, i havent installed from a cd more recent than Flight 6, so i'm used to the "old way"
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  on top of using gnome
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: thanks. Nothing else?
<dingus9> pawan: parted is a disk partition manager.... same as parted only gtk
<pawan1> how to use it
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  nope (but keep in mind, i use Flight 6 to install, not LTS)
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: well I have had quite a bit of trouble with most of the dapper installers as of yet
<pawan1> internet
<pawan1> broadband
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  why not download the alternative install, and go from there? (afaik, it works flawless)
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: hmm is it text?
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_:
<bigfoot1> i see
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  like i said, i use Flight 6 install cd, so i'm not sure
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  was there a problem you needed help with?
<pawan1> what is sudo command
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: Ill check into that one. I don't like the whle live cd thing it just takes to long to boot up and then find out that it crashes
<reiki> ok dumb question time. I've only been using Ubuntu for a year...  with us archive down I see in topic to switch to another CC.archive... how?
<dingus9> lol
<dingus9> reiki:  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  i'm not a fan of Live either... my suggestion is (if you have the time) to download the alternative (or even server) install, and go from there
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  server does not install a GUI, but that can  be fixed with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: not really a problem. IThis computer I'm using will be going to its new owner.
<melle> is there a good alternative for gaim? (im only using the msn protocol) i really dont feel it whit gaim :)
<bilss_> to change ownership from say admin admin  /etc/whatever  to news news /etc/whatever is the correct line chown news:news  /etc/whatever?
<pawan1> sudo -l means
<reiki> dingus9, and actually change instances of "us.archive...." to CC.archive.... ?
<bigfoot1> and i'd like to get things back as much as I can to how Ubntuu would be if she were to do a fresh install.
<bigfoot1> that's all
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  or au (austrailia)
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  afaik, CC means Country Code
<dingus9> Hexidigital_: lol Im used to the debian server install cd. I usually dump it right after I get apt and mount etc then just apt-get every thing my self. I always found that to be less of a hassle when installing other window managers
<reiki> ack!  that coulda been interesting, huh?
<reiki> :)
<pawan1> hi
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  yes :)
<reiki> Hexidigital_, is there canadian archive? it would be closer. :)
<dingus9> reiki: or just drop the us.archive and go with archive
<Hexidigital_> dingus9::  all of my installs have been server, than i install the GUI i want
<dingus9> it was still up last i checked
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  canada is down also
<reiki> hmmmm... ok
<reiki> thanks, guys
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  np
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  dont forget to change your repos back when this is all fixed
* Hexidigital_ brb
<reiki> yeah I'm just saving my sources.list as US-sources.list. I'll edit and save as sources.list and just copy it back over when things straighten out
<livingdaylight> reiki: could you do some distant reiki on my ankle?
<reiki> livingdaylight, ..... right ankle?
<livingdaylight> left
<livingdaylight> bad sprain
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  you're right
<reiki> hmmm.... ok... where on globe are you?
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  not "
<livingdaylight> reiki: London, uk
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  not "you're correct"... but his/her left ankle would be you're right side  :)
<reiki> livingdaylight, ok I will send
<livingdaylight> reiki: thank you  :D
<reiki> Hexidigital_, it's that whole US/UK thing... they drive on the wrong side of the road too :)
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  :-)
* Hexidigital_ just thought "what if the repo servers were running windows, and got virii"
<reiki> almost forgot to apt-get update :)
<kintaro0e> hello everyone, i would like to ask..i'm running ubuntu server as my server box..and i'm planning to install vmware-sever, do i need to install X and Gnome on it?please advice! :)
<BazziR> you can install the vmware GUI things remotely afaik
<Hexidigital_> kintaro0e::  not necessarily... if you want "ease of use", yes... if you want to remotely control the machines, no
<kintaro0e> Hexidigital_..ah..ok..so if i want to install virtual os guest like windows xp..how will i do it?
<Hexidigital_> kintaro0e::  do you have a machine you can remotely connect with?
<reiki> wow... au.archive is as fast as us.archive ever was :)
<mandie26> hello
<Hexidigital_> kintaro0e::  (there is a LOT of doc on vmware CLI stuff, but it is intense)
<kintaro0e> Hexidigital_..right now i have my server with ubuntu and a client computer to connect on the server..
<zsh> hello mandie26
<mukiex> cc . thanks guys =3
<Hexidigital_> kintaro0e::  there's a remote connection tool (vmware-mui, i think) that you can use, which will be GUI
<Hexidigital_> kintaro0e::  that will leave the GUI stuff off of your server (which is what I do)
<mandie26> i have a little problem, when i boot, usplash (i think it is called that way..) goes mad, but it boots perfect, but after, i have no consoles (alt+F1, f2, f3) and when i shut down, everything is black...
<kintaro0e> Hexidigital_..ah..ok..thanks a lot on your advice..heheh..cool
<Hexidigital_> kintaro0e::  no prob :)
* Hexidigital_ needs to forage for food... brb
<insidius> Is there a way to add apt to the system if it does not go on properly with the first install?
<mandie26> any suggestions
<axyjo> hello
<bigfoot1> does anybody here (still) use XMMS?
<Gryhed^^> 
<axyjo> can anyone help me with a major problem I have?
<Hexidigital_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mandie26> i have a little problem, when i boot, usplash (i think it is called that way..) goes mad, but it boots perfect, but after, i have no consoles (alt+F1, f2, f3) and when i shut down, everything is black...
<mandie26> bigfoot1, i use it, why?
<axyjo> i put my home directory on a fat32 partition as root (using sudo) and now all the files are owned by root.  I cant log on unless I use the root user to log in.  I need to fix this asap
<axyjo> @ubotu: lol
<bigfoot1> mandie26: i'm just wondering if I should keep XMMS for tis computer's next owner. I installed XMMS in my hoary days, when I was a week old in Linux. I was being greedy and trying a lot of software. I don't want to confuse the new owner though, as she's going to be new to Ubuntu/Linux
<bigfoot1> confuse means overwhelm with too many choices in the menu
<mandie26> bigfoot1, i would suggest to put a winamp skin, so... no confusion, and looks familiar
<bigfoot1> mandie26: but isn't beep media player then what looks like winamp?
<bigfoot1> mandie26: how do you put a skin on anyway?
<axyjo> anyone?
<mandie26> bigfoot1,  just put it on the skins folder under ~/.xmms/
<fyre|work> axyjo: sudo chmod -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername
<bigfoot1> mandie26: do you find xmms better than bmp?
<mandie26> bigfoot1, xmms is like a winamp clone
<mandie26> bigfoot1, for what i do with it... yes
<bigfoot1> mandie26: hmmm. maybe my friend will like rythymbox
<void^> bmp is based on xmms, but with gtk2
<bigfoot1> i don't know. what do you think?
<bigfoot1> do you think former Winamp users will like Rythymbox? or at least find it as easy to use?
<mandie26> i tried so many players... but at the end, just for listening my music... i prefer xmms
<axyjo> fyre|work: do you mean chown?
<bigfoot1> where do i get the winamp skin?
<mandie26> with my multimedia keys.. is perfect
<insidius> Is there a way to get apt onto a system if it was not put on properly during the initial install?
<bigfoot1> i have this program called GLAME in my Sound&Video menu. What is it?
<bigfoot1> Do i need it?
<mandie26> bigfoot1, u can use any CLASSIC winamp skin
<mandie26> form the winamp page
<bigfoot1> mandie26: ok
<mandie26> i have a little problem, when i boot, usplash (i think it is called that way..) goes mad, but it boots perfect, but after, i have no consoles (alt+F1, f2, f3) and when i shut down, everything is black...
<axyjo> i put my home directory on a fat32 partition as root (using sudo) and now all the files are owned by root.  I cant log on unless I use the root user to log in.  I need to fix this asap.  i tried to chown -R it but it says invalid user.
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: what is your login name?
<axyjo> akshay
<Seveas> axyjo, you can't chown fat32
<axyjo> i tried chown -R akshay:akshay /home/akshay but it didnt work
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: put that in there chown -R akshay:akhsay /home/akshay
<Seveas> you need to mount it properly
<CappO> hellow, i have a question, i have a laptop with ubuntu breezy, want to install ndisgtk, don't have internet so can't do apt-get, have the files on my laptop, how do i install this: make... ?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: why is it fat32?! (didn't read that part)
<Seveas> axyjo, and don't mount fat32 as your home
<axyjo> i did it by accident
<Seveas> that will mean much problems
<axyjo> because i thougt i could share files
<axyjo> from windows and linux
<axyjo> ...
<Seveas> UNMOUNT IT
<Seveas> sorry, caps lock
<axyjo> k
<Seveas> unmount it, and mount it somewhere else
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: oh dear god
<axyjo> ok
<axyjo> ok.. mounted as /media/WindowsFAT
<Hexidigital_> can anyone suggest a lightweight desklet application? (or is gdesklets "it"?)
<axyjo> i suggest conk
<Seveas> axyjo, with proper mount options?
<axyjo> sorry, thats conky
<Hexidigital_> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<axyjo> Seveas: wait, i'll paste fstab line
<Hexidigital_> axyjo::  thx
<axyjo> welcome
<axyjo> /dev/hda7    /media/WindowsFAT vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<insidius> how do i find out which ubuntu distro he is using? Eg dapper etc?
<axyjo> tahts part of my fstab
<fyrestrtr> insidius: cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> axyjo, that ought to do it
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<danf_1979> http://howtoforge.com/how_to_find_out_about_your_linux_distribution
<axyjo> Seveas: after mounting, do i make a new /home directory and copy all the files over?
<axyjo> and how do i share files on ext 3 to windows then?
<mandie26> i have a little problem, when i boot, usplash (i think it is called that way..) goes mad, but it boots perfect, but after, i have no consoles (alt+F1, f2, f3) and when i shut down, everything is black...
<Seveas> axyjo, no, you simply leave your /home your /home and put files to share on the fat partition
<Seveas> mandie26, nvidia card?
<bimbomix1> hello boys
<axyjo> Seveas thanks
<axyjo> !help
<mandie26> Seveas, yes
<bimbomix1> i have a problem!
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bimbomix1> about gnome panel!
<bimbomix1> :(
<bimbomix1> my gnome panel
<bimbomix1> start to blink!
<Seveas> mandie26, which driver
<bimbomix1> :(
<mandie26> Seveas, and i tried to install XGl, achieved, it, but unistalled all XGL packages throught synaptic
<mandie26> SeanTater, nvidia
<Seveas> !enter > bimberi
<Seveas> !enter > bimbomix1
<Seveas> mandie26, do you use special vga= kernel parameters?
<mandie26> let me see
<SeanTater> mandie26: me?
<bigfoot1> On a fresh install of  the latest Ubuntu Gnome, what apps are installed by default in the Graphics submenu/category? Please advise.
<Seveas> SeanTater, was a <tab> error I assume ;)
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: gimp and sane
<SeanTater> Seveas: I guess so, but it works, I do use nvidia
<mandie26> Seveas, no, no vga params..
<bigfoot1> fyrestrtr: just those 2?
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: gimp, xsane, gthumb
<bigfoot1> fyrestrtr: just those 3?
<henry54> any pointer please on how to "replicate" a machine by copying some pkg list and the /var/apt/cache to a new machine and install the same set on new box after basic install from Ubuntu 5.10?
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: yes
<Seveas> mandie26, try the nv driver. If that works: complain at nvidia and disable usplash
<fiveiron> quick... whats the : command to save a file in vim?
<bigfoot1> how do you know that?
<Seveas> fiveiron, :w
<axyjo> !info gedit
<ubotu> gedit: light-weight text editor. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 582 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<bigfoot1> is there a list?
<fiveiron> ty
<mandie26> uhm
<mandie26> Seveas, ok, thx
<bigfoot1> on ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> is there an ofificial list of what apps are installed by default on Ubuntu Gnome?
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: please ask the real question.
<chbluhme>  hi..i got a smaller problem with ubuntu and iptables. could anyone help me? or is this the wrong channel?
<bigfoot1> fyrestrtr: it is my real question
<bigfoot1> .
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: I just told you what were the apps installed under graphics.
<bigfoot1> fyrestrtr: yes, i just want to confirm this info
<bigfoot1> because the first time you gave an answer, you gave 2 apps.
<bigfoot1> later you gave 3
<bigfoot1> just wanted to make suer
<bigfoot1> no pdf viewrs? xpdf or gnomepdf viewer?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, evince is installed but not in the menu
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: firefox, evolution, openoffice, gimp, gthumb, xsane, rhythmbox. PDF viewer is part of nautilus.
<Steph14> Does ubuntu support wine as part of the install?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, evince is not part of nautilus
<Seveas> Steph14, no
<bigfoot1> fyrestrtr: now your list has grown
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: yes, because it includes things not in the graphics menu.
<Steph14> So how do I install wine?
<fyrestrtr> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, hint: apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<CappO> is it normal if you see in a terminal: bash: make: command not found ?
<Seveas> !compiling > CappO
<fyrestrtr> CappO: yes, you need to install build-essential -- but first, find out whatever you are building is not in !software
<NAiL> Does anyone have a grub.conf from edgy? (And can someone paste it to pastebin? :))
<bigfoot1> Seveas: thanks. i'm suprised. that list isn't as long as i was thinking.
<Seveas> NAiL, there is no grub.conf and edgy --> #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> NAiL: why would it be different?
<NAiL> fyrestrtr: Dunno, but grub went all screwy on me so I had to install manually. So I can't boot quite yet :-P
<NAiL> Seveas: thanks for the pointer :)
<Towelie> pls help, when i try to install ubuntu i can only see a black screen :( what can i do?
<Seveas> paint it red?
<phipu1> hi
<Seveas> ola
<philipsmith> I want to get rid of that droning sound that Ubuntu does when I log on and log off. How do I do it?
<Seveas> philipsmith, system  preferences  sound
<chbluhme> ok i just try: my computer is connected to a server. all tcp/udp request have to go through that server. so i tried iptables to forward any request from my computer to the server and from there to the internet. i further want the request to the internet to be masquareded to the server's ip. any ideas?
<philipsmith> Seveas: Thank you!
<phipu1> does anyone know, how I can mak an autologin with an user belongs to an UID smaller than 1000?
<_bimberi> ;)
<CappO> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Seveas> philipsmith, if you mean the drumroll from the login screen: system  admin  login screen
<livingdaylight> anyone have experience of origo wireless pci card?on Dapper
<livingdaylight> there is the 802.11b which works out of the box, but i've only borrowed it
<jpatota> did anybody else notice us.archive.ubuntu.com was down?
<livingdaylight> on ebay i see a 802.11g but not sure what the difference is and whether it would work out of the box just like the other model
<livingdaylight> damn, no help available again
<Seveas> jpatota, look at the topic
<Seveas> livingdaylight, it's sunday, people are being lazy today
<_bimberi> yay! elkbuntu's site is in the topic!
<Kezer> how can install flash-player to my ubuntu amd64 6.06 ?
<dapper> hello all
<Warbo> Kezer: maybe something in
<Warbo> !flash
<bigfoot1> On a fresh install of  the latest Ubuntu Gnome, what apps are installed by default in the Accessories submenu/category? Please advise.
<chbluhme> could anyone tell me where to ask my question (see above)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dapper> i have a little question
<bigfoot1> dapper:  we have a little answer just for you.
<dapper> do we can make a partition with 3 physical drives
<Warbo> dapper: You want LVM
<dreamthief> "do we can" ?
<_atomic> Hi
<Warbo> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dapper> Warbo: i have 3 hd drives
<bigfoot1> dreamthief: no can do.
<darth_gimp> anyone running the flock browser?
<dreamthief> lol
<dapper> Warbo: and i would like to ake one partition with them if it is possible
<darth_gimp> I need a hand installing it
<Kezer> Warbo, it isn't inside there
<Warbo> dapper: You make partitions as "physical volumes", then group all of them into a "volume group" which acts like a big hard drive, and make "logical volumes" in that, which act like partitions
<Frizz0> hey
<dapper> Warbo: hou can i do that pls
<dreamthief> dapper, just try making logical a partition across the three physical drives with the logical volume manager
<Warbo> dapper: It's called Logical Volume Management, see the link from Uboty above
<Warbo> dapper: I don't think the graphical installer supports them, you may have to use the text installer
<dapper> Warbo: could i make it without reinstalling ubuntu
<dreamthief> yes
<dreamthief> is's no problem
<Warbo> dapper: Yes, you can make the logical volumes, mount them, then copy all of your stuff across (copying an Ubuntu system to a different drive doesn't stop it working)
<Warbo> dapper: The GRUB bootloader doesn't understand LVM though, so you will need a real partition for /boot
<mikearthur> I'm trying to install a really minimal X for a server, and already have a server install. I've installed xserver-xorg but its complaining about fonts, any ideas?
<dapper> in fact i have ubuntu installed on the drives
<dapper> Warbo: one fot / one for usr and one for hoe
<dapper> home
<Warbo> dapper: You can't convert existing partitions to LVM without losing data, however due to the way LVM works you can keep adding more space to it as you copy more stuff on to it, until eventually all of your stuff is stored on it
<dreamthief> it's even possible to ad a fourth or fifth drive to the logical partition on the fly while you're wokring with ubuntu ^^
<Warbo> dapper: I would start with a GParted CD and shrink your partitions as much as possible (leave a bit of free space in / though)
<Warbo> dreamthief: As long as you don't try to hotplug an IDE drive :)
<dapper> ok
<dapper> thank you
<DoctorMO> i have sound input problems, I have a pci sound card and a usb sound input device, yet I can't get any input from the usb device (to be frank alsa is very confuised about which device it's using for both input and output)
<livingdaylight> Seveas: Sunday! of course...
<Zambezi> Is there an easy and secure way to mount *.bin-files?
<Seveas> Zambezi, convert it to .iso with bchunk and mount it
<Warbo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bimbomix1> blease who can help me about a problem with gnome-panel ?
<bimbomix1> please
<Warbo> bimbomix1: Just ask and we'll try
<Zambezi> Seveas, Doesn't that affect the file?
<Warbo> Zambezi: You can always make a copy and convert that
<Warbo> !cdemu
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdemu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bimbomix1> i have a problem with gnome-panel .. when i add in my bar the main menu applet .. and use it .. the first menu start to blink!
<sorush20> hi guys I have installed my ubuntu and I was going to use rsync to backup my home partition to a second hdd on my computer.. but its a little more complicated than I expected.. how would I go about RAIDing my current installation ? should I use the current d
<bimbomix1> i don't known how i can resolve it !
<Warbo> bimbomix1: Try running "killall gnome-panel" from a terminal
<bimbomix1> yes ..
<Warbo> bimbomix1: That will restart the panel. It has done that to me before
<bimbomix1> but the problem persist
<bimbomix1> i restart the panel
<bimbomix1> but
<bimbomix1> if i use it
<bimbomix1> my cpu
<Warbo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<bimbomix1> go to 100%
<bimbomix1> ok escuse me!
<Zambezi> Warbo, I will convert a copy. :-)
<bimbomix1> Warbo .. can you help me ? .. have you understand the problem ?
<Warbo> bimbomix1: Have you added LOADS of programs recently? It may be trying to read/create .desktop files
<Warbo> bimbomix1: How fast is your processor?
<bimbomix1> no  i haven't load program recently
<bimbomix1> my processor is athlonxp 1800+
<Zambezi> Seveas, The packages is installed now. Do you know how it works? It's just a *.bin-file.
<Warbo> bimbomix1: Hmm, that shouldn't take long to do anything menu-related
<bimbomix1> the applet found ! i add the applet on my bar ! there are 3 menu! .. the first start to blinking .. each other found very well .. but if i click on one of those .. my cpu go to 100%
<bimbomix1> i can use  menu 2 and 3
<bimbomix1> but not 1
<mpt> Can anyone access http://lists.ubuntu.com/ ?
<mpt> times out for me
<cello_rasp> forums down??
<Warbo> bimbomix1: Hm, I don't know why you would want 3 menus but I am looking for any related bug reports now
<qwerty2k> hey, ubuntu has stopped auto mounting my usb devices, anyone tell me how i can get it to auto mount them again??
<rexbinary> cello_rasp, the forums are not coming up for me at the moment, they were working a few hours ago
<bimbomix1> Warbo : i think this is my problem
<bimbomix1> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg33038.html
<zsh> mpt:times out for me too
<mpt> thanks zsh
<mpt> I'll go rouse an admin or two
<Warbo> bimbomix1: You're in Edgy?
<bimbomix1> Edgy ?
<Warbo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Warbo> or
<Warbo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<protocol1> does anyone know why when I try to do a sudo apt-get update this pops up? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<protocol1> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bimbomix1> drapper
<bimbomix1> but this problem if i understand is present on debian unstable and each ubuntu!
<Warbo> bimbomix1: OK, just that the bug you linked to is from Edgy, and I would expect problems in Edgy since it is still unstable
<MukiEX> is CC down as well?
<Warbo> protocol1: Your not running any other APT tool are you?
<rexbinary> MukiEX, CC=country code
<MukiEX> Oooh
<bimbomix1> 1 moment .. edgy .. escuse me ! because i have more distribution on this pc!
<protocol1> Warbo, not that I can see
<bimbomix1> Excuse me warbo
<MukiEX> What's a good code to use?
<rexbinary> try au
<protocol1> just the console
<protocol1> let me reboot....or is there something I can do?
<Warbo> protocol1: Not that I can think of
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Get counted: http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MukiEX> Thanks rex =3
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  you still here?
<interfear> us archive still down?
<rexbinary> np MukiEX
<Seveas> Hexidigital_, no
<bimbomix1> Warbo : how can i do to resolve this veri noise bug ?
<gusgizmo> it doesnt seem up to me?
<bimbomix1> very
<gusgizmo> whats the deal with it anyway?
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  heh... are you aware of problems with the wiki pages?
<interfear> bleh..
<Seveas> Hexidigital_, no, tell me more
<interfear> it should still be in the topic then!
<interfear> hehe
<Warbo> bimbomix1: Sorry, I can't think of anything. I would only say report the bug, but it seems to have already been reported
<Zambezi> Anyone know how bchunk works?
<Warbo> Zambezi: "man bchunk"
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  as of now, i cannot access ANY wiki pages... wiki.ubuntu.com
<interfear> my fingers are hurting from playing so much acoustic waiting for this server to come back up
<interfear> lol
<gusgizmo> i cant access the main page or repositories
<gusgizmo> i want to install aircrack, and update this new box i just got online
<Seveas> Hexidigital_, ack, neither here
<interfear> whats aircrack?
<cello_rasp> I'm so stuck. I messed up MySql and the database remains on the system when I reinstall the LAMP stack. help?
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  just letting you know... i dont know of anyone else to tell :)
<gusgizmo> it breaks WEP keys using captured data from a wireless dcard
<interfear> gusgizmo: so what can u do with that leech peoples wireless?
<cello_rasp> oh nos! Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151)
<gusgizmo> interfear: no ;) it is for auditing the security of your wireless LAN
<interfear> gusgizmo: oh. heh
<syntaxx> i know this is stupid but im wondering what other server/services that can linux run except for  web,email,ftp servers?
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: alot
<cello_rasp> i cant even install software now.
<interfear> samba, ssh, news...
<interfear> irc...
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: windows file shares (samba), dns, ldap, mysql, postgre
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DoctorMO> I feel like the sound devices are just out of reach, they don't seem to act like normal linux drivers with normal dev nodes, yet alsa is compleatly unconfigurable.
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: ut2k4
<Coffeegrinds> cello_rasp: why not play with other repositories?
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, like? yeah i already done samba and mysql too
<Android`> is there a way to create a perform list for gaim like in mIRC?
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, whats a ut2k4?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Yes, we know that many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them
<Warbo> DoctorMO: There is alsactrl or something I think
<gusgizmo> its a game
<interfear> syntaxx: unreal tournament
<syntaxx> ic
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: you can run game servers under linux
<Coffeegrinds> unreal!!!!
<Coffeegrinds> woot woot
<interfear> bleh.. games
<fiveiron> lol
<interfear> i only have a 6600gt
<DoctorMO> Warbo: used it, doesn't do what I want
<interfear> and i refuse to spend money on video cards anymore..
<Coffeegrinds> voodoo 3 suckas beat that! (pci to boot!)
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: vpn services, jabber, irc, echo, streaming media
<rexbinary> Tremulous :)
<interfear> cuz in a month its out of date
<interfear> so i told myself whenever i feel like playing a video game, pickup my guitar, its more productive
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, oh ok a lot ^^ but im confuse in what will be my next setup teehee
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: nfs, X11 (but sucks), freenx, ntp, hula, webdav
<gusgizmo> thats just to name a few
<DoctorMO> Warbo: problem is, alsa seems to just be a collection of misadventured good ideas built into funny little scripts with no concept of a whole system.
<gusgizmo> what do you need your setup to do?
<xxpor|away> devster: u noob
<Coffeegrinds> interfear: do you record anything under linux? just wondering cause i have yet to find any decent audio apps that don't require other applications to do things.. (looking for more of a Sound forge type package)
<Warbo> DoctorMO: Well it works for me :)
<xxpor|away> :P
<devster> shaddup nubcake
<gusgizmo> Coffeegrinds: doesn't audacity record?
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, nothin much well im just a student who wants to learn stuff about linux/servers
<xxpor|away> ouch
<Coffeegrinds> yeah but I'm just not happy with it..
<devster> what repository servers are up?
<interfear> Coffeegrinds: no i currently dont, unfortunatley, besides i think i would need some type of sound card in order to plug my guitar in or something..
<Seveas> devster, se.archive, au.archive, nl.archive
<interfear> Coffeegrinds: if your looking for stuff to record guitar there is this thing called GuitarPort made by line6 which is really cool, but it only works in winblows
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: for personal use, i have two servers. one is linux and runs ssh. ftp. and samba, the other is windows and runs exchange
<DoctorMO> Coffeegrinds: I'd be happy if I could get sound input at all, 2 sound devices, one should be set to input the other to output how hard does this seem?
<gusgizmo> very handy
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, that is why im wondering what other services should i need to learn especially on a desktop server
<devster> aaand whats the proper package to install lame? is it toolame
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: what do you mean by "desktop server," like your workstation?
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, i have mysql+web+email+ftp on my workstation
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, yes
<interfear> syntaxx: sell shells !
<interfear> lol
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: on my workstation i just basically export my home directory a couple differemt ways for remote access to my files over the net and lan
<Zambezi> Warbo, I'm not sure how you mean with "man bchunk". Where should I right the filename of the *.bin-file?
<Coffeegrinds> DoctorMo: Doesn't surprise me one bit
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: as well as allow remote shell access so i can tweak with it remotely if need be
<pcfan> Why is ubuntu.com down ?
<syntaxx> interfear, lol well my speed is not that fast though im just on 386kbps
<Seveas> pcfan, /topic
<interfear> pcfan: because its busy  taking over microsoft.com
<Seveas> !bug1
<ubotu> I know nothing about bug1 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: if you dont have it, you should setup openssh, and set your network up so you can ssh in over the internet
<pcfan> OOOf
<Warbo> Zambezi: "man bchunk" gives you the manual for bchunk. Type it into a terminal
<word> !tell devster about lame
<ubotu> I know nothing about lame - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<word> meh
<word> !tell devster about free
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, well i have also my openssh forgot to mention it though
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: have you played with tunneling at all?
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, hmm not really
<interfear> anyone here use audacity?
<Warbo> interfear: I do
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: you should mess around with it, and scp and stuff. and maybe vnc
<interfear> Warbo: so essentially i could probably plug my guitar into the mic input on my soundcard and record in audacity?
<interfear> i wonder how that would sound
<alice> Are the repositories down?
<gusgizmo> syntaxx: i find that setting up robust remote access is good practice
<Warbo> interfear: Theoretically yes. I wouldn't know about the recording levels you would have to use
<interfear> alice: topic
<boga> is there a tool to log how much data I have down loaded thru an interface? I need this coz my ISP is ripping me off in my opinion. Thanx
<interfear> Warbo: yeh.. ok. im gonna check that out thanks
<syntaxx> gusgizmo, ok thanks
<alice> I fell sheepish, thx
<gusgizmo> does anyone have a good url for an alternate repository?
<alice> *feel
<protocol1> how do I change my repositories from donwloading from the US
<interfear> man what they were just making on food network is making me drool.. .wild mushroom risotto w/ seared scallops
<interfear> dam
<protocol1> to like denmark or somwhere else
<interfear> i want some
<fyrestrtr> boga: ifconfig will give you that info
<Seveas> gusgizmo, protocol1 just be patient and wait for them to restore the servers
<boga> fyrestrtr: really! Let me see.
<protocol1> Seveas. ok that sounds reasonable
<fyrestrtr> boga: ifconfig eth0 | grep RX
<fyrestrtr> there is another tool too, but now I'm forgetting what its called....
<protocol1> I didnt know the servers were having issues
<Warbo> boga: Check the system monitor
<fyrestrtr> boga: oh yeah, vnstat :)
<Zambezi> Warbo, The manual doesn't help me understand how I should convert the *.bin+*.cue-files to *.iso.
<protocol1> Seveas. there was a kernel update
<boga> fyrestrtr: Well, it does but what I need is how much I have down loaded or uploaded for a set period like a month in my case.
<Warbo> Zambezi: I would install it myself and have a read, but the repos are down :(
<fyrestrtr> boga: you need vnstat
<miranda82> hello
<boga> ok
<boga> I'll google that. Thanx
<Zambezi> Warbo, I can give the manual in pastebin.
<omarkj> Hey, anybody here using the dovecot IMAP/POP3 server, I am having a problem using it with mySQL authentication.
<miranda82> when i install something through apt, it works, but output is: Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/File.pm line 66, <$__ANONIO__> chunk 7536
<Warbo> Zambezi: Good idea
<miranda82> like 30 times..
<protocol1> was it for a security issue or what?
<whyameye> there is no firewall in the standard install of Dapper, correct? I'm trying to figure out whySkype isn't working.
<Warbo> whyameye: IPTables is installed by default
<Warbo> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<fyrestrtr> shorewall has a web interface?
<whyameye> Warbo: is there something I need to do to IPTables for Skype, or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<Warbo> whyameye: Probably the wrong tree, but I haven't used Skype
<whyameye> woof
<Warbo> whyameye: If you have a router then that may be your problem
<fyrestrtr> whyameye: by default, iptables lets everything through (iirc). So you might want to start checking with your router to see if ports are forwarded correctly. Also, some ISPs block Skype.
<miranda82> when i install something through apt, it works, but output is: Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/File.pm line 66, <$__ANONIO__> chunk 7536, just like 30 times... it is a bit annoying...
<dade`> my macbook still does not sleep
<dade`> anyonw with a macbook that sleeps here ?
<gusgizmo> is there a way to get apt to install a deb file?
<Warbo> dade`: Neither do I
<whyameye> Warbo, fyrestrtr: the weird thing is that it worked a few days ago. I wonder if the problem is on Skype's end...
<dade`> i mean with ubuntu dapper
<fyrestrtr> gusgizmo: dpkg -i foo.deb
<phreq> Is anyone else having problems grabbing from Ubuntu reposis?
<omarkj> gusgizmo: dpkg -i bar.deb
<Warbo> gusgizmo: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<dade`> Warbo, you have a macbook ? what problems you see ?
<dade`> (sleepin)
<gusgizmo> omarkj: i know about that
<fyrestrtr> phreq: us mirrors are down.
<whyameye> Warbo, fyrestrtr: so firestarter is a GUI for IPTables?
<bigfoot1> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Warbo> dade`: I don't have a Macbook. But I don't sleep :)
<fyrestrtr> whyameye: yes.
<pawan> error 17
<Warbo> whyameye: Yes
<gusgizmo> but so that apt will fetch it's dependiencies?
<pawan> how to elminate
<NeoNmaN> i need macro program to linux when i can record my mouse moves eny bardy can help me?
<fyrestrtr> whyameye: so is shorewall.
<phreq> +linux I picked a bad, bad time to upgrade to Dapper, then. :P
<pawan> error loading grub
<phreq> Er. Are any servers still up?
<fyrestrtr> phreq: just change your mirrors in sources.list
<Warbo> NeoNmaN: A screen cast type thing?
* phreq nods, "Gracias."
<fyrestrtr> try au servers
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: to what?
<pawan> error 17
<omarkj> gusgizmo: Nope, not to my knowledge. You would have to install the manually. Dpgk will tell you which deps you need.
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: what is the url?
<gusgizmo> omarkj: hmm, thanks
<phreq> Just swap us.foo.bar with au.foo.bar?
<fyrestrtr> phreq: it should would.
<NeoNmaN> Warbo, yes when i can record all i type and move whit keybrodt and mouse
<gusgizmo> ah, ok
<fyrestrtr> err
<omarkj> gusgizmo: Are you trying to install a deb file made for Ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> it should *work*
<phreq> Heh, thanks.
<gusgizmo> no, im not trying to install anything right now, but i was curious
<gusgizmo> i just did the dependencies by hand for a package earlier
<Warbo> gusgizmo: If you install a package with dpkg -i then you can get any dependencies for it afterwards with "sudo apt-get -f install"
<santa99> hi, I have a problem with the package system when i want to sudo apt-get update there is the following error message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<santa99> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ironfroggy> I was going to install eclipse, but i am not sure i really want to stick to it. when i remove it, will it remove the 30 or so dependancies that came along with it?
<fyrestrtr> santa99: close synaptic
<NeoNmaN> Warbo, you know whot program i can use?
<santa99> fyrestrtr, this happens also when i close synaptic and do sudo apt-get update
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: good question -- I don't think it does.
<rr72> is the security pack server up? or any pack servers? i am getting time out errors, it might be me tho, internet is really slow
<Zambezi> Warbo, http://pastebin.ca/97140
<Warbo> NeoNmaN: For screencasts you can use X11VNC+PyVNC2SWF, XVidCap+GVidCap, Istanbul (which I think is broken) or Wink
<illusina> Can someone try to apt-get install php5-dev
<illusina> It seems that the achive.ubuntu.com site is not working
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: I think he wants something he can play back, ala Word macros.
<krism> What is a good CC.archive.ubuntu.com to use temporarily?
<Mewshi> Top article on slashdot right now : "Microsoft's 12-step program"
<fyrestrtr> illusina: servers are down momentarily. Try again later.
<rr72> illusina~ same problem, thought it wax me
<rr72> fyrestrtr~ ty
<pawan> error 17
<omarkj> santa99: There is a program somewhere using the apt database, synaptic maybe didn't close down cleanly, the update manager could be doing something.
<pawan> how to elimintae
<Mewshi> sounds a lot like AA >.>
<illusina> When are they going to be back up??
<ironfroggy> fyrestrtr: didnt think so. is there a way to remove dead dependancies? or does apt not track what was installed for dependancies and what i explicitly requested?
<santa99> omarkj, how can i clean up ?
<ironfroggy> maybe i should ask in #debian?
<pawan> error loading grub
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: I remember someone chatting about this earlier, but I don't remember the command.
<pawan> how to solve
<fyrestrtr> ironfroggy: there is a way though.
<pawan> could not load ubuntu
<illusina> fyrestrtr: Do you know when they are going to be back up?
<illusina> fyrestrtr: Or of alternative servers?
<fyrestrtr> illusina: sorry, I don't. You can try a different mirror though.
-turbobot:#ubuntu- The IRS is the most evil organization ever!!!!!!!!    http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/americafreedomtofascism/trailer/
<dade`> is there someone who has a macbook that sleeps with dapper ??
<pawan> should i reinstall
<fyrestrtr> illusina: try the australian mirrors.
-turbobot:#ubuntu- The IRS is the most evil organization ever!!!!!!!!    http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/americafreedomtofascism/trailer/
<turbobot> .
-turbobot:#ubuntu- The IRS is the most evil organization ever!!!!!!!!    http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/americafreedomtofascism/trailer/
<dcordero> hi
<pawan> adsl broadband
<illusina> fyrestrtr: How do I go about finding the mirrors?
<fyrestrtr> dade`: lol @ sleeps with dapper. That slut.
<pawan> on ubuntu
<pawan> how
<phreq> Woohoo!
<phreq> Finally, I'm getting somewhere.
<fyrestrtr> illusina: I think they are listed on ubuntu.com
<Warbo> Zambezi: Looks like just "bchunk filename.bin filename.cue", if you don't have a .cue file then are you sure it is a CD image?
<phreq> Aussie mirrors are up.
<dade`> fyrestrtr, is that a yes ?
<pawan> error 17
<fyrestrtr> dade`: sorry, no. I just thought it was funny how you put it.
<chris08> hi I have a sound problem: I hear the drum-like sound when I get to the log-in screen but I have no sounds inside gnome (no ubuntu start sound, no preview sound when hovering over ogg files, no sound in supertux)...
<NeoNmaN> Warbo, i search a program when i can record my mouse moves and click play after that so i can play the same moves agin...
<dade`> it's funny
<Warbo> phreq: Not for long, since everyone's going to be using them :)
<pawan> error loading grub
<phreq> Using vim, just open /etc/apt/sources.list and then: :%s/us./au.
<dade`> but does no work for me
<fyrestrtr> pawan: stop repeating please.
<Warbo> NeoNmaN: I don't know of anything like that
<phreq> Assumin you're in the US.
<pawan> how to recover partition
<fyrestrtr> darn, my /home is 98% full
<Warbo> pawan: gpart
<Zambezi> Warbo, It shows the helpfile.
<pawan> how to start gpart
<Warbo> Zambezi: You gave it the bin/cue files?
<Warbo> pawan: "sudo apt-get install gpart"
<pawan> on the terminal window
* phreq :grins at Warbo.
<pawan> from the live cd
<Warbo> pawan: "man gpart"
<illusina> fyrestrtr: Ubuntu.com won't even load D:
<illusina> Anyone else experiencing this?
<Warbo> illusina: Everybody
<illusina> Oh dear!
<illusina> Does someone have the aussie mirrors they can send me?
<KBlair> Hi, I'm new. I want to install FMOD for a game I want to play but it gives me an "Permission denied" error when I try to copy the library to /usr/lib/, is there a way to identify myself?
<pawan> can gpart format partitions
<fyrestrtr> illusina: just change all instances of us. to au. in /etc/apt/sources.list -- sudo apt-get update
<NeoNmaN> Warbo, IST OKAY
<mrcoyote> Yep all
<NeoNmaN> Warbo, ups capslock
<illusina> fyrestrtr: Should I _change_ them, or just create duplicates?
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > KBlair
<gusgizmo> im just waiting for au to slow down d:
<fyrestrtr> illusina: change
<gusgizmo> its flying for me right now though
<gusgizmo> since i am in hawaii
<Warbo> !info libfmod
<ubotu> Package libfmod does not exist in dapper
<illusina> fyrestrtr: Thanks for all your help :P
<fyrestrtr> gusgizmo: not much but the water between you an aus :0
<gusgizmo> im updating my media center box to dapper
<Zambezi> Warbo, I add filename.iso after your command and that worked.
<Zambezi> Warbo, Thanks.
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: yeah. water and a straight shot of fiber from a neighbor island
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: im only three hops away from an aussie router
<Warbo> Zambezi: OK, just that from the manual it looked like the <basename> was just for extracting individual tracks
<fyrestrtr> gusgizmo: is bandwidth expensive in hawaii?
<KBlair> Thanks.
<phreq> Maybe Japanese or New Zelander servers?
<phreq> Fo illusina, I mean.
<santa99> is it possible that there are some repositories down today
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: nope, im on 6000/768 cable for 49.95 a month
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr:  not terribly expensive anyway
<Warbo> We need to add !usrepo to ubotu :)
<fyrestrtr> heh, depends on where you live -- bandwidth is like gold here.
<fyrestrtr> or change the /topic :)
<illusina> I can't even find the package I need on that server -.-
<dade`> is there someone who has a macbook that sleeps with dapper ?? <-
<fyrestrtr> illusina: do a apt-get update first
<illusina> fyrestrtr: brilliant, good point
<Warbo> dade`: OK, I could REALLY make a joke with that one :)
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: where are you?
<fyrestrtr> Kuwait
<dade`> Warbo, feel free, it's Freesoftware
<phreq> I have no bandwidth, I'm still on dialup. :'(
<phreq> A situation which can't be remedied. Ah well.
<illusina> fyrestrtr: But...but! It still doesn't work it seems
<illusina> fyrestrtr: Could the mirrors simply not have packages?
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: yeah, no shit, i bet half of the twenty connections there go through a linksys router saddam hussein shoved up his ass to get into his country
<fyrestrtr> and for the past four days, our international submarine line has had a problem. International bandwidth is cut off, and all three providers are on sat. backup. Not a happy week for me.
<dade`> Warbo, under osx and parallels (virtual machine) i manager to sleep windows and linux together
<dade`> -- no comment
<gusgizmo> well, what used to be his country
<santa99> is there a website were ubuntu repositories are listed
<fyrestrtr> gusgizmo: what an ignorant thing to say.
<fyrestrtr> gusgizmo: maybe all those umbrella drinks that you have are getting to you:P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Ropechoborra Se vemo!
<Skaag> how large is the ubuntu archive?
<orbin> santa99: repositories or packages?
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, english only please
<Skaag> packages
<GaiaX11> How do i download photos from a digital camera in ubuntu? Which is the program to deal with them?
<Seveas> Skaag, last time I checked 110gb, but that was before edgy opened
<Skaag> i'm thinking about offering a middle east mirror for them
<Skaag> ok not too bad
<Zambezi> Warbo, Is was unsure about that too. I'm not friend yet with textmode. I've only been using Linux for about a month.
<Warbo> There's about 16000
<Ropechoborra> Seveas Sorry.. i was an /ame in other server .. xchat just send it to all servers =/
<Warbo> packages
<Seveas> Skaag, www.ubuntu.com/download/mirror
<Skaag> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> Skaag, and #ubuntu-mirrors is home to mirror admins
<santa99> orbin, repositories seems as there are some repos down today so i have to find some other one
<s_spiff> guys repos' down ? i cant get most of the lists from the repos in synaptic.
<illusina> Does anyone have any mirrors other than the .au ones? They can't work?
<fyrestrtr> GaiaX11: picassa or f-spot. Although if you plug it in, it should just work.
<phreq> GaiaX11: Is it a USB camera?
<santa99> s_spiff, me too
<orbin> santa99: you can use a mirror: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive ... but the easiest way is to just change/remove/add the country code in the sources.list file
<_rp> read the topic, says services are down
<s_spiff> ok..will check it out orbin
<santa99> orbin, ok thx
<bigfoot1> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: so where does iraqs submarine connections go to?
<orbin> actually, i think security.ubuntu.com is down:
<GaiaX11> phreq: Yes, It is.
<illusina> I think ubuntu got kicked in the face by the internet
<orbin> bigfoot1: for me it is
<s_spiff> orbin, loads of servers seems down... i cant get most of my lists man!
<phreq> If it is a usb camera, you should be able to plug it in, and then the OS will mount the camera's storage in /media
<fyrestrtr> gusgizmo: how tha hell should I know? I'm in Kuwait.
<santa99> _rp, sorry I'm feeling dumb now can't even read sorry
<gusgizmo> fyrestrtr: meh, pardon my ignorance, i remember now that kuwait is a sovereign entity
<GaiaX11> phreq: I will have a look then
<_rp> heh np
<Seveas> !offtopic > gusgizmo
* phreq nods, "Try just plugging it in, and then check /media, if it doesn't automagically pop up."
<_rp> first rule, read topic.... then asl
<_rp> ask
<orbin> sorry _rp
<intelligi> How do I burn CDs?
<oga> does anybody know where i can download the quake 3 area source code and tell me how to install it with linux
<Warbo> intelligi: Nautilus
<intelligi> Ok.
<fyrestrtr> oga: tried google?
<Warbo> intelligi: Go to "burn:///" to make data CDs, or right click on iso files
<oga> too many ads
<oga> thought there might be an easy way
<oga> i'
<oga> i'll plough through
<oga> thanks
<CrazyDoode> oga http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=quake+3+linux+howto&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Warbo> intelligi: You may need some nautilus extension packages. Or just use GnomeBaker of K3B
<intelligi> Do I just drag and drop files?
<CrazyDoode> k3b rocks
<orbin> do they mirror security.ubuntu.com?  i know it's down atm, but i've been meaning to ask.  <country-code>.security.ubuntu.com did not work.
<MagicFab> is there any update blog / site outside of *.ubuntu.com to follow progress ?
<dade`> is there someone who has a macbook that sleeps correctly ??
<raf256> are ubuntu-installer devels mentally retarded>
<TheAsp> ?
<rohan> ubuntu.com site is down ? and the wiki too ?
<_rp> read topic
<rohan> and, why is the *.archive.ubuntu.com SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO slow ? its like 7-10 kbps ?
<Nene_wapetton> alguien habla espaol
<rohan> oh, ok
<Nene_wapetton> nadie en espaol
<omarkj> rohan: Not all the mirrors are slow.
<Nene_wapetton> #ubuntu-es
<redcard> Actually, I've noticed a lot of the ubuntu sites down
<redcard> From sometime yesterday through to today
<Nene_wapetton> propblems with synaptic
<Nene_wapetton> the server not update
<Nene_wapetton> #ubuntu_es
<omarkj> Nene_wapetton: Some of the servers that you're trying to connect to are down.
<fyrestrtr> Nene_wapetton: /topic
<Nene_wapetton> alguien sabe cual es el server espaol?
<phreq> Hablo un poco de espanol, pero creo que este es canal de inglez.
<GStubbs43> Hey, since the forums are down, does anyone wanna try my first python script? It is uploaded here: http:www.geocities.com/gstubbs43/number.txt
<Ogud> !es
<GStubbs43> Hey, since the forums are down, does anyone wannatry my first python script? It is uploaded here: http:www.geocities.com/gstubbs43/number.txt
<GStubbs43> <GStubbs43> Just save the link as number.py open a terminal cd to where you saved it, type python number.py and play.
<GStubbs43> <GStubbs43> want to*
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<phreq> It's somehwere around there, aye.
* phreq grins, "You can speak it better than I."
<XVampireX> What happened to the website?
<redcard> XVampireX: Topic.
<Android`> how do i access my fat32 partition from ubuntu?
<orbin> GStubbs43: ahh, the ol' guess the number :)
<GStubbs43> uh huh, I made a few mods to it though.. timer specifically
<XVampireX> ok
<maxkelley> hi, can someone help me fix CUPS? It won't print anything, and it is printing over SMB
<phreq> Android`: mout -t vfat <partitio ngoes here> /mnt
<phreq> Also, see man mount
<phreq> And ah... (fs|m)tab
<phreq> Er, mout should be mount, sorry.
<orbin> GStubbs43: woohoo, broke 10 seconds
<GStubbs43> Woo! Good job, my best is like 6.xxx seconds
<Manchester> nn svensk hr?
<GStubbs43> It is different number every time so I can't cheat. ;)
<phreq> Dial up is such a pain.
<GStubbs43> That's why you get DSL.
<boga> want to buy a cheap dual-head video card that's good on Dapper. Any ideas? I do not do 3d!
<GStubbs43> :p
<phreq> Can't. :P
<GStubbs43> too bad.
<phreq> boga: I think that cheap, nVidia GeForce cards work decently for just about any application.
<phreq> The drivers are binary and nonfree, though.
<phreq> Don't take my word on it though. :P
<boga> thxn
<Falc> Okay. Judging by the topic it's not just me who can't access the site.
<mp3guy> in relation to ndiswrapper, what does SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such device mean?
<GStubbs43> nope, the site is down
<Hawley> any idea when it will be back up?
<reiki> Falc: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change us.archive to au.archive ... I just did this a little bit ago
<shiv> when are ubuntuforums going to be up again?
<Falc> I don't have Ubuntu yet..
<reiki> oh!
<phreq> Be careful which kind you buy though, of course. If you have just one AGP slot but a bunch of free PCI, get two PCI, of course.
<Falc> I want to download Xubuntu. Google cache is err... mind blowingly confusing to use
<dink> is there any reason why  us.archive.ubuntu.com is so slow today
<phreq> It's down.
<dink> alternative mirror then?
<Android`> mount -t vfat <partition goes here> /mnt <-- what will my FAT32 partition be called?
<_rp> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/6.06/release/
<GStubbs43> err... I just found an error in my script. 15.xxxxx seconds shows you got less than 15 and more than 15. shoot.
<reiki> dink: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change us.archive to au.archive ... I just did this a little bit ago
<Android`> #2 or something?
<dink> thanks
<phreq> Use the aussie servers (change us.foo.bar to au.foo.bar)
<dink> have they posted why the us servers are down
<homerh_linux> is there a reason why the sites down
<tristanmike> tons of stuff is down, the ".ca" archive is down too
<Lynoure> hmm...
<foxgamer> Hi all. Just seen the topic that the ubuntu servers are down. Is there a time frame when they'll be available again? TIA
<Zambezi> Is wine the best application to emulate windowsapplications?
<homerh_linux> oh its a bige then
<DrBanzai> How would I change file associations?
<phreq> Android`: Try doing sudo fdisk /dev/hda but BE CAREFUL. :P Once in the program hit 'p', and it should should where your FAT partition is. Once that's done, hit q to get out of fdisk.
<phreq> It will be like hda7 or something, so you would mount -t vfat /dev/hda7 ...
<phreq> This is assuming you have only a single hard disk.
<reiki> Zambezi, that probably depends on WHAT windows app
<zsh> au servers are fast!!!! :-)
<mp3guy> in relation to ndiswrapper, what does SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such device mean?
<GStubbs43> yay! I fixed it!
<_rp> it?
<maxkelley> _rp: ?
<GStubbs43> my python script: http://www.geocities.com/gstubbs43/number.txt
<_rp> ah k
<maxkelley> GStubbs43: stop.
<Falc> Hm...
<GStubbs43> ;)
<Falc> I can't get xubuntu from anywhere. :/
<GStubbs43> I was telling _rp what "it" was.
<UBUNTUSER___> hellou
<maxkelley> Falc: sounds fun :)
<Zambezi> reiki, An imagefile of a CD. It's "education", so I probably just need to install some files and the read from the iamgefile.
<UBUNTUSER___> my sinaptyc have a problem
<goonies> Falc, in order to use xfce on ubuntu do u need to get xubuntu?
<phreq> Android`: Don't know if it helps, but this is Linux names IDE PATA drives as /dev/hda, hdb, hdc and h... nevermind. :P
<maxkelley> goonies: no.
<UBUNTUSER___> no download nothig
<Falc> I don't know. I can't even download it yet!
<phreq> I hope it didn't rewrite his partition table. Anyway, I'm out of here.
<Lukian> How can I determine what the address of open screens are (the current one), in the form of 0:0 ?
<goonies> whats the difference then in using xubuntu
<UBUNTUSER___> anybody have a same problem with synaptic???
<zsh> security.ubuntu.com is still failing. how do i work around that?
<BeBraw> can you recommend some sites for a linux newbie?
<dink> when i switch to the au servers it breaks when i try to install rails
<maxkelley> goonies: xubuntu has it default-enabled and ubuntu-branded.
<mwe> Reading the topic I guess I'm not the only one having problems with the mirrors?
<jbroome> mwe: correct
<mwe> damn :|
<dink> which repositories have to be up for ruby on rails to work
* maxkelley decides to grab a second monitor and go dual-screening
<goonies> where as ubuntu has gnome default-enabled and ubuntu-branded?
<dink> cause this works when the american servers are up
<maxkelley> goonies: correct :)
<zsh> security.ubuntu.com is still failing. how do i work around that? please!
<reiki> Falc: http://ftp.mirror.sptel.com.au/pub/xubuntu/releases/
<goonies> maxkelley, but its basically the same system, just different default window managers
<orbin> zsh: i asked if there were mirrors for it but nobody answered.
<tristanmike> zsh: uncomment it from your sources.list file
<seph> Are anyone familiar with bandwidth problems for the danish mirrors? I'm not talking about the current problems with the security updates
<maxkelley> goonies: yeah, basically. I have ubuntu installed, but I use XFCE
<seph> The danish mirrors seem to be very slow
<goonies> maxkelley, what version of xfce is in the repos
<jbroome> i'm not sure there are mirrors of security.u.c like there are of archive
<zsh> thanks orbin tristanmike
<Lynoure> I couldn't even access ubuntu.com or canonical's site... Maybe accidentally DDoSed by people looking up repos
<Lynoure> (just speculation, though)
<tuxtux> ciao
<maxkelley> goonies: version 4.3.90.2 (Xfce 4.4 BETA1)
<orbin> jbroome: damn.  thanks anyway
<tristanmike> zsh: I actually meant "comment" them, as in, add the "#" to the front of the line. but don't forget to uncomment them when you're done :)
<goonies> cool
<zsh> tristanmike. i figured thats what u meant
* tristanmike blushes
<goonies> will install when i get home later
<orbin> seph: check if there's another danish mirror here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive  when the wiki gets back up
<maxkelley> goonies: yeah, good choice.. I love XFCE
<`DaGuy> !mtod
<ubotu> I know nothing about mtod - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<goonies> yeah, i got tired of 4.2 though
<cga> hi all =)  && i'm using kubuntu is ok if i ask for help here or is there a kubuntu room?
<Skaag> so winetools just installs ie6 like that?
<seph> orbin: thank you
<Seveas> cga, you can ask in here or in #kubuntu 
<jbroome> man, i'm glad i did my re-install yesterday. :)
<maxkelley> goonies: I liked the little boxes at the end of the main panel..
<cga> thx Seveas
<maxkelley> dividers, whatever
<goonies> yeah
<tuxtux> reboot
<goonies> does 4.3 support desktop icons?
<raf256> Skaag: why use IE O_o ?
<Skaag> raf256: my bank's site requires IE :-(
<maxkelley> goonies: yeah, you can set it to file/launcher icons or minimized app icons
<dmsantam> anyone used xgl here?
<Skaag> raf256: the only site I really need
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Skaag> dmsantam: i'm using it
<Lukian> How can I determine what the address of open screens are (the current one), in the form of 0:0 ?
<reiki> dmsantam, xgl and compiz? yes
<linuxuser> are the ubuntu repository servers down at the moment? cannot connect to them now
<raf256> Skaag: your bank suck balls. I would quit such bank instantly.
<maxkelley> goonies: it'll default use files in ~/Desktop
<dmsantam> Skaag, how'd you install it on ubuntu? apt-get install xserver-xgl. anything else
<jbroome> linuxuser: /topic and yes
<Seveas> linuxuser, /topic
<santa99> linuxuser,  look at the topic
<goonies> maxkelley, cool
<dmsantam> raf256, in korea there is no bank that doesn't require IE :(
<jbroome> Skaag: does FF's useragent switcher get you around that?
<maxkelley> THE WORLD LOVES TOPIC!
<raf256> dmsantam: korea sucks
<linuxuser> ok sorry, thanks
<Skaag> raf256: All bank sites in Israel require IE6 and up, there are no other banks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ndlovu> hi all. I'm trying to configure ubuntu to connect to the Internet through my mobile phone. anyone able to help?
<dmsantam> raf256, their concept of interoperability sucks.. not the country :)
<Skaag> jbroome: I tried that, it's horribly broken when I circumvent their checks
<maxkelley> my mom's company forbids firefox.
<Skaag> dmsantam: I followed the guide on the ubuntu forum, very simple and works in 2 minutes
* raf256 O_o
<raf256> well, thoes backs suck then
<dmsantam> Skaag, oh ok. ill google for that. thanks
<maxkelley> the scary part is, they're a financial company.
<reiki> maxkelley, and the university I work at recomends firefox :)
<dmsantam> is it stable?
<Skaag> raf256: they really do suck! ;-)
<raf256> who kicked me?
<Skaag> dmsantam: very, i'm using it constantly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<maxkelley> reiki: don't many?
<dmsantam> excellent :)
* raf256 looks @ Seveas 
<Skaag> uh... what have I done...?
<raf256> Skaag: it would seem Seveas kicked both of us O_o ?
<iGadget> hi
<raf256> Seveas: what in the hells name?
<goatmale> What did you do skaag?
<Skaag> I don't know
<Seveas> raf256, please read the ubuntu code of conduct and adhere to it in here
<dmsantam> Skaag, you mentioned Israel :P
<Seveas> same for skaag
<raf256> dmsantam: lol
<Skaag> so? I live here
<iGadget> does anyone know where I can change the default mount options for hotplug usb devices?
<raf256> Skaag: you are in that coutry that just started a war? O_o scarry
<Skaag> what exactly did I break in the COC?
<_Spire_> Is it just me, or are the forums down?
<iGadget> I tried /etc/fstab, but that's only for static devices
<raf256> Seveas: where is the url?
<Seveas> _Spire_, /topic
<Seveas> !coc > raf256
<dmsantam> !coc
<iGadget> _Spire_: righto... ubuntu.com seems to be down
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<_Spire_> Seveas: ah! thanks.
* maxkelley eats everyone who asks that question.
<Skaag> raf256: well I don't want to talk about it on #ubuntu, certainly, even though I disagree on the opening of a war thing...
<santa99> is it possible to mount extern hard disks in gparted
<goatmale> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Skaag> santa99: if they are detected by the kernel, sure
<Dave2> <ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ # handuy when ubuntu.com is dead.
<Dave2> *handy
<raf256> !spank
<ubotu> I know nothing about spank - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skaag> santa99: are you talking about USB drives?
* _Spire_ will be sure to read the topic next time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/raf256]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jkp> im having troubles with sudo:  it doesnt inherit the environ variables of the calling user.  is there some way to make it work like this?
<santa99> Skaag, yeah I'm talking about USB drives
<Skaag> santa99: no problem at all, use dmesg to monitor the plugging in/out events, and the devices created for the drive
<Skaag> santa99: anyway under ubuntu, they will be mounted automatically under the /media folder
<Skaag> santa99: so remember to unmount them first before you run gparted
<santa99> Skaag, oh thats the trick to unmount it before
<linuxuser> grrr, i need to install k3b to burn zenwalk to cd hehe
<iGadget> Skaag: do you know where I can change the default mount options for such devices?
<Skaag> santa99: yah, ubuntu is being friendly by auto mounting, which is great, but if you are going to make changes to the partitions, gulp... ;-)
<Skaag> iGadget: i'm affraid I don't know how to disable auto-mounting for specific partitions/devices...
<linuxuser> so did the ubuntu repositories get dos attacked?
<Seveas> linuxuser, no
<zsh> seveas what happened
<linuxuser> first time ive ever seen any repositories go down
<santa99> Skaag, yeah it worked great thx
<goonies> jeez, people still dos attack
<Seveas> zsh, I don't know the details
<Skaag> santa99: sure.
<goonies> thats so 90ish
<XVampireX> What's the easiest way to network 2 ubuntu computers?
<iGadget> Skaag: I don't want to disable it, just change the umask
<Skaag> goonies: imagine what happens if they start to windows attack, or even linux attack..!
<XVampireX> I mean, how can I access my brothers computer, for example.
<Skaag> iGadget: you can do that in /etc/fstab
<Skaag> XVampireX: vnc
<zsh> xvampireX do you have a crossover cable
<goonies> lol
<XVampireX> I need to trade files
<Seveas> XVampireX, nfs
<XVampireX> crossover cable?
<iGadget> Skaag: no... I checked, that's only for 'static' devices
<iGadget> Skaag: not for hotplug usb devices
<XVampireX> Ah
<fourat> Ubuntu archives mirrors are down ?
<goatmale> how can Install ubuntu on a computer that doesn't boot off a cd?
<goatmale> yes for a day now fourat
<Skaag> iGadget: ok there is a hotplug directory system with the ability to create scripts for before/after mounting
<Seveas> fourat, /topic
<zsh> xvampirex a cable that directly connects two nics
<jkp> can someone tell me why sudo env and env give different outputs for PATH ?
<Skaag> iGadget: I read about it but I never tried it personally
<XVampireX> No, I'm connected through a router
<iGadget> Skaag: ok, I'll check
<Skaag> XVampireX: you can share a directory with ubuntu, easily
<sloof3> jkp: Think about that..
<karl> can someone please remind me how to configure the "Desktop" to use my home dir, not the /home/uname/Desktop folder?
<XVampireX> How?
<goatmale> sudo gedit /etc/apt/ sources.list
<jkp> sloof3: I would say it was because you become root and inherit its environ vars
<_Spire_> karl: you can symlink your Desktop folder to home folder
<Skaag> XVampireX: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<sloof3> jkp: You would be right
<jkp> but i read that this should not happen
<jkp> sloof3: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/pdf/Path.pdf
<karl> _Spire_: well, yes, but I did it with a click option somewhere in the past
<jkp> search for sudo env in that
<karl> and symlinking would make a recursive loop on teh desktop folder
<_Spire_> karl: a click option?
<XVampireX> Skaag, I tried that in the past.... my brother couldn't see the folder?
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh it's apokryphos
<_Spire_> karl: in gnome ?
<karl> somewhere, yes
<iGadget> Skaag: hmmm... seems like /etc/hotplug doesn't exist anymore in dapper
<jkp> sloof3: it inherits all the rest of my environ vars
<apokryphos> dundun dun
<iGadget> re Seveas
<jbroome> WTG apokryphos you ran him off
<Skaag> iGadget: then it must have been replaced with something else... surely...?
<_Spire_> karl: I'll get back to you in a second
<jbroome> udev replaced hotplug, IIRC
<apokryphos> jbroome: nope, unfortunately he's back
<nanaki_yamabushi> I have a problem? is the ubuntu server down?
<Skaag> XVampireX: strange, we are using ubuntu here at work, and we can all see each other's shared folders
<iGadget> Skaag: yes, probably udev, but I can't find the right script there
<Skaag> XVampireX: make sure the network name is the same (mshome I think)
<Seveas> nanaki_yamabushi, /topic
<apokryphos> 8)
<tortoise__> is the ubuntu site down for anyone else?
<XVampireX> Does my brother need anything special?
<Skaag> tortoise__: topic..!
<nanaki_yamabushi> any idea how long it will take?
<gnoshi> has anyone looked at minisip or minisplat?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nanaki_yamabushi, no
<ayeeee> Hi, ive installed xfce4 and i want gnome back, what shall i type?
<Seveas> ayeeee, pick gnome when logging in
<Skaag> ayeeee: type: heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp! ;-)
<nanaki_yamabushi> damn. then i need to make sure, my laptop does not shut down
<jkp> sloof3: help me out then - im trying to find a way around the fact that some python install scripts im using will only work a: as root, and b: if the environ is correct
<Rambaldi> have you removed gnome?
<Skaag> ayeeee: j/k, what seveas said
<Rambaldi> if not you can swich when logging in
<jkp> running sudo python install.py doesnt work
<sloof3> jkp: sudo won't modify the variable but of they are different for root than the normal user then they should be different
<jkp> because it doesnt have the correct path set
<Skaag> nanaki_yamabushi: being a laptop that's not a big issue, since it has a battery..?
<sloof3> jkp: so set the path
<ayeeee> Seveas: ive done but it loads "xfce" anyway
<Seveas> jkp, then those install.py scripts are wrong
<jkp> Seveas: they depend on PATH to find the pre-requiste libs
<fortran01> Why are the apt-get mirrors so slow?
<jkp> not sure how they could do ti better
<jbroome> fortran01: /topic
<fyrestrtr> fortran01: /topic
<Seveas> jkp, they shouldn't really
<Rambaldi> ayeeee, you can propably swich the desktop enviorment when you log in
<fortran01> im sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> fortran01: check the /topic
<ayeeee> Rambaldi: how?
<Rambaldi> if you havent uninstalles gnome
<jkp> Seveas: using standard functonality for install.py scripts
<Rambaldi> depends
<Rambaldi> look in the options. it will say something like session
<Seveas> jkp, you can do sudo -i, set path and then run install.py
<nanaki_yamabushi> no it is a dell and loves to overheat easily. and i do not want it to shut down, where after I have to seek over 3000 installs. I had to reinstall ubunut, had troubles after I changed something.
<_Spire_> karl: :( I can't seem to find anything.
<jkp> Seveas: yeah, sucky though
<karl> _Spire_: it's in gconf->apps->nautilus->prefs->desktop_is_home_dir
<Rambaldi> you can also remove xfce
<karl> (just found it again)
<Rambaldi> type sudo apt-get remove xfce4
<jkp> so there is no way of just getting sudo to inherit my environ in its entirety?
<fortran01> I'm sorry.I'm noob. I don't know how to show the topic.ok ive seen it.Thanks!
<_Spire_> karl: thanks :) seems you found it.
<julian> Yo, could anyone offer a sitrep? Seems like tons of repos are down as is ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Rambaldi> I remember that webmin was in the repositories, has it been deleted?
<Seveas> Rambaldi, yes
<U1221> are the Ubuntu servers down at the moment? can't get to ubuntuforums.org or ubuntu.org
<fyrestrtr> julian: sitrep is in /topic
<Rambaldi> ok thx
<_Spire_> U1221: /topic
<jbroome> U1221: /topic
<fyrestrtr> U1221: /topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ayeeee> what shall i "apt-get" to reconfigure gnome?
<ayeeee> i want it back :(
<Lynoure> hmm
* apokryphos chuckles
<fyrestrtr> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tuxtux> please for plugin audio to kaffeine-dvb?
<Rambaldi> exactly
<jbroome> i haven't seen this many kicks in here before. :)
<SmokeyD> hey all another question. I heard some people talk about a music player they preferred above xmms. So I had the impression it was more simple like XMMS, and not like Amarok, Rythmbox, Banshee, etc.
<SmokeyD> Any ideas?
<Skaag> jbroome: yah it's definitely different here atm ;-)
<ayeeee> where can i download dapper? the ubuntu site is down.
<Seveas> SmokeyD, beep-media-player
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Rambaldi> you cant ayeeee
<jbroome> ayeeee: /topic
<Seveas> ayeeee, se.releases.ubuntu.com
<SmokeyD> oh yeah that was it
<nanaki_yamabushi> beep is not bad
<goatmale> smokey maybe kaffiene
<SmokeyD> thanks Seveas
<SmokeyD> no it was bee[
<SmokeyD> beep*
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them | Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Skaag> apokryphos: maybe add a link to mirrors?
<karl> thank you apokryphos
<SmokeyD> ayeeee: I can put an image on my webserver
<Seveas> Skaag, people should not change mirrors
<apokryphos> Skaag: it's not just repos, it's launchpad, etc
<SmokeyD> can you download it fm there
<Seveas> they should be *patient*
<Skaag> oh I see!
<leahciMic> what are the reasons for the down time ?
<SmokeyD> where do you live, which country
<nanaki_yamabushi> say what is a good desktop switcher if you have like Gnome, KDE and X-server running?
<ayeeee> SmokeyD: your welcome to do that.
<ayeeee> upstream?
<gnoshi> leahciMic - you know internode has dapper mirror on their mirror server....
<SmokeyD> 100Mbit
<gnoshi> mirror.internode.on.net
<apokryphos> nanaki_yamabushi: running or installed?
<SmokeyD> up and down
<ayeeee> okay, place it please.
<leahciMic> yes i am aware... was more interested in the ubuntu forums. jsut wanting to update a news article
<iGadget> does anyone know where I can change the default mount options for hotplug usb devices?
<gnoshi> ah.
<Seveas> iGadget, please stop repeating
<blueswirl> does anyone know where the files for the fortune program are kept in ubuntu? the directory listed in the man page is for debian i think
<nanaki_yamabushi> I have 3 desktops installed. and would like at times 2 or all running, what is a good desktop switcher for it
<SmokeyD> just a sec ayeeee, gotta put it there for a sec
<nanaki_yamabushi> without changing user
<Seveas> blueswirl, dpkg -L fortunes
<iGadget> Seveas: glad someone notices me :P
<apokryphos> nanaki_yamabushi: it's not that simple. You'd have to run different X sessions
<zsh> blueswirl: ubuntu is a debian based system. what works for debian works for ubuntu
<nanaki_yamabushi> well I could run Gnome and KDE together, but switching between them I had to switch users, but I use the same user name.
<blueswirl> Seveas, is that the actual files for the program fortune, or the text files it uses to generate the fortunes?
<_Spire_> zsh: most of the time. not all the time
<iGadget> Seveas: I'd check the wiki before asking in here, but hey... they're down
<blueswirl> zsh, true, but the directory given still doesn't work ;-)
<SmokeyD> oh, shit ayeeee, I've only got the amd64 version
<SmokeyD> sorrt
<SmokeyD> sorry*
<ayeeee> oh.
<zsh> _sphire: i'm yet to find a package that worked for debian but doesnt for ubuntu
<apokryphos> nanaki_yamabushi: yes, but you'd have to run them on different X servers if you were going to do it in any proper way
<zsh> blueswirl: let me try
<nanaki_yamabushi> but how to do it then?
<apokryphos> zsh: no, please don't suggest that. Ubuntu is not Debian, and you can quite easily break your package management system if you go around installing debs
<apokryphos> nanaki_yamabushi: have multiple X servers
<blueswirl> zsh, cheers
<apokryphos> it's a little more intensive on your ram, needless to say
<nanaki_yamabushi> but how to run it?
<Falc> Can someone please tell me amirror for Xubntu?
<enyc> nanaki_yamabushi: you can 'switch user' and login as yourself again......
<zsh> apokrphos: ok. i'll take your word for it.
<Falc> Preferably one closer to the UK....
<apokryphos> nanaki_yamabushi: something like Xorg :1 -ac is enough to start it up. Then you have to launch the DE
<enyc> nanaki_yamabushi: im sure there are other ways
<MistaED> nanaki_yamabushi, go into applications>accessories>alacarte menu editor and under system tools enable "new login" so the icon is in the application menu, then just click on it to run, this is just if you want to spawn another gdm and just ctrl+alt+F* between them that way
<nanaki_yamabushi> that is what I did enyc
<goonies> would there be any reason for my computer to be louder on linux than it is on xp
<rsk> goonies: it yawns ;)
<goonies> lol
<ayeeee> i have a strang problem. When i "leftclick" (mouse1) on my touchpad in a terminal it scrolls up for some reason. ANyone have that problem and the solution?
<Skaag> goonies: It's having more fun!
<enyc> goonies: what part where how lauder?
<goonies> sounds like roaring
<MistaED> nanaki_yamabushi, that's probably the easiest way, point & click
<xordae> goonies: maybe it regulates the fans differently?
<goonies> xordae, that could be it
<nanaki_yamabushi> Okay thanks folks
<goonies> enyc, i really cant tell where the sound is coming from, having really investigated it like that yet
<iGadget> ohwell... seems like I'm not asking the right questions here
<iGadget> cya
<enyc> goonies: it could just be powernow/cpufreqscale whatnot (not) happening for some reason
<enyc> goonies: which means more heat... whichmeans thermo-controlled fan goes faster...
<goonies> i see
<goonies> guess that would be an option in the kernel
<enyc> goonies: but I thought dapper runs cpufrqd whatnot always
<goonies> enyc, to tell you the truth, i havent really investigated if it runs louder on ubuntu
<enyc> goonies: well dapper has cpufreq stuff compiled in....
<goonies> i noticed on gentoo
<goonies> i have just installed ubuntu yesterday
<enyc> goonies: but it also needs userspace program to set the speei
<goonies> i see
<zsh> apokryphos, cool thanks
<enyc> goonies: try "ps -ef | grep cpu"
<enyc> goo	
<_roman_> hi all - i tried to install dapper-server on an epia system and all i get afeter installation is a rebbot after unpacking the kernel - the normal dapper kernel worked fine - is the server kenrel somewhat diffent?
<enyc> goonies: unless you specifically installed that tool in gontoo it probably wanst there
<_roman_> is the server kernel a 386 kernel?
<goonies> enyc, it most likely wasnt
<goonies> enyc, im not at home right now, perhaps you can help me out later with this if your around?
<_roman_> am i able to set another kernel but the default kernel in the installer?
<enyc> goonies: may well not be...
<goonies> when i type that command what should i see
<sasper> hey everyone. i just installed the latest ubuntu version and am having trouble with grub (ie i can't boot at all). i've got a main harddrive with 3 partitions (windows, linux, swap). grub is giving me an error 15 when i try to boot. i did have hoary installed previously, but wiped the partition during installation. i've googled all i can with no help.
<enyc> goonies: that may show you what processes are running that mention 'cpu' in their name ;-)
<blueswirl> zsh, any luck?
<scipio_africanus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enyc> goonies: I was wondering if you saw a 'cpufreq'
<nanomad> why so many services are down? what happened?
<goonies> and the proggy that uses it is userspace?
<zsh> blueswirl, not yet
<ndlovu> okay, it seems that the kernel module cdc-acm is available for communicating with my mobile phone... any idea how to use it?
<_rp> someone pissed on a server
<blueswirl> zsh, okey dokey
<rsk> shuttleworth stole em lol
<nanomad> _rp, lol
<h|barbobot> zombies attacked shuttleworth
<nanomad> lol...no one knows, uh?
<h|barbobot> president dracula from nigera is ping flooding them
<sasper> scipio_africanus: none of those pages work
<goatmale> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<rsk> !pong
<ubotu> I know nothing about pong - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nanomad> sasper, look at topic...
<_roman_> is it possible to install another kernel but the default kernel in the server intaller?
<ayeeee> i have a strang problem. When i "leftclick" (mouse1) on my touchpad in a terminal it scrolls up for some reason. ANyone have that problem and the solution?
<enyc> seems that '82.211.80.0/20' has fallen off the BPG map
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<[Wiebel] > how do i tell wpasupplicant to start per default on boot
<[Wiebel] > there is no init script
<enyc> hence aimless.aaisp.net.uk (217.169.20.3) 23.382 ms !N  and no 'www.ubuntu.com'
<_roman_> and is www.ubuntu.com down for one of you too?
<nanomad> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<enyc> its down for 'everybody'
<Rambaldi> topic!
<Rambaldi> read the topic
<_roman_> thx enyc
<scipio_africanus> sasper: it looks like a bunch of websites are down
<ayeeee> lame that there is no mirrors
<nanomad> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_roman_> :) rambaldi
<xordae> ayeeee: that sounds like a problem with your xorg.conf.. im no expert, maybe do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. and change the mouse?
<sasper> exit
<leahciMic> what other websites are down is it just ubuntu or are other hosts effected as well ? and does anyone know the cause ....... ?
<enyc> _roman_: www.ubuntu.com A 82.211.81.166 in the DNS.... and '82.211.80.0/20' has fallen off the BPG map at my ISP
<mad_slackie> hi all
<raffy> hello
<ayeeee> my install is fuckedup, i better reinstall.
<xordae> ayeeee: there should be an entry for wacom tablets and stuff like that in the xorg.conf too.. maybe google it up ><
<ayeeee> where can i get the "xgl" thingy?
<Rambaldi> it is in the repositories
<enyc> it means that the BGP router that advertises '82.211.80.0/20' to the world has become disconnected or stopped working or under a crazy DoS attack that stops that router talking to its BGP peers
<Rambaldi> ayeeee,
<ayeeee> Rambaldi: yes? =)
<mad_slackie> can someone try and if archive.ubuntu.com is down, please
<Rambaldi> you need a lot of libaries as well
<ayeeee> no apt package?
<mad_slackie> i can't connect to it
<Rambaldi> wait..
<xordae> ayeeee: yeah, activate all repositories in synaptic and make a search for xgl
<nanomad> try to change repository
<_roman_> still - well it might not be the best time in history to ask - does anyone know whether the server kernel in dapper is a 386 kernel? Well it be stange if not but it would explan my reboot problem...
<ayeeee> ill reinstall ubuntu later so i try then.
<goatmale> mad slackie look at the topic
<enyc> mad_slackie:  archive.ubuntu.com only has A records in  82.211.80.0/20 and hence down
<sven-tek> The gentoo mirror system is much better than everything in debian and ubuntu. In my mind we'll have to learn and adapt that.
<mad_slackie> i see
<mad_slackie> thx
<Rambaldi> ayeeee, install sxerver-xgl and compiz-gnome
<nanomad> sven-tek, you can change the repository
<ayeeee> How can i copy text? i dont have any mouse3...
<Rambaldi> ayeeee, then you need to start in
<sven-tek> nanomad, in gentoo i define a list of sync'ed repositorys and if one is down, it takes the next one.
<Rambaldi> do you want me to send you a script?
<enyc> ayeeee: press both mouse buttons simultaneously
<ayeeee> ill try
<orbin> _roman_:  the 386 kernel is default across the ubuntu lineup iirc
<nanomad> sven-tek, you can do that in ubuntu too...just add several repos
<Lord_Athur> hi, is there any problem with the ubuntu pages?
<nanomad> sven-tek, and wait the one down to timeout
<_roman_> orbin: well i thought so thanks
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sven-tek> nanomad, i tried but i got duplicate errors.
<tribalfuse> ubuntu is down?
<tribalfuse> web?
<orbin> tribalfuse: /topic
<tribalfuse> awwww
<nanomad> tribalfuse, look at topic
<nanomad> sven-tek, strange ... it works here (using 2 ubuntu repos)
<tribalfuse> yeah the repos are working, i guess... even i did an update today
<zsh> blueswirl: I've just installed it. it owrks fine for me. what exactly was the problem with yours
<ayeeee> i want to fix my mouse :(
<nanomad> tribalfuse, repos down atm
<profoX`> tribalfuse: archive.ubuntu.com is down, ubuntu.com is down
<sven-tek> nanomad, could you paste you sources.lst somewhere so i can look what i've done wrong?
<tribalfuse> is it... was fine abt 2 hrs ago :)
<nanomad> sven-tek, sure...gimme a minute
<tribalfuse> dont they have mirror servers?
<zsh> exit
<blueswirl> zsh: well, i've written my own text file for use in fortune. i've used strfile to make it all nice for fortune, but when i do the command fortune file, it says file is not a fortune file. so i man fortune, found the directory it gave me, but that doesn't exist on my system
<Bison> hi guys
<zsh> blueswirl: let me try
<Bison> hello
<blueswirl> zsh, cheers
<sven-tek> anyway, i like the gentoo way of having mirror-servers on allmost any university - so i can choose the nearest one.
<tribalfuse> Bison: hi are my mushees ready :)
<Bison> um...
<orbin> Bison: hadouken
<Bison> haha
<dD0T> Could it be that ubuntu.com is down?
<orbin> dD0T: /topic
<Bison> is it possible to copy the entire home dir plus hidden to another directory?
<tribalfuse> Bison: in case you were wondering, its the dung of bisons and lightning that creates magic mushees :) thought you were somewhere in that process
<sven-tek> dD0T, no you're only nightmare
<nanomad> sven-tek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18689
<nanomad> sven-tek, it is quite simple...
<Bison> tribalfuse: huh, thought that was strictly cows
<dD0T> orbin: Sry, the topic was so long...only saw the last 5 lines ;)
<jbroome> Bison: look at rsync
<Bison> rsync??
<orbin> dD0T: i didn't read it either lol
<tribalfuse> Bison: sure you can, sudo cp -R (dir) (destination dir)
<Bison> tribalfuse: that doesn't copy all the .* files
<mister_roboto> from channel title, by "ubuntu services are down", is one of the us.archive.ubuntu.com, for example?
<dD0T> orbin: Well, I read it (kind of...) but it was so long it didn't fit into the bar displaying it ;) Anyway! Any info WHY it is down?
<tribalfuse> oops doesnt it?
<raider-ukr> hi everyone. how can I login by root? what's default password for it?
<_Spire_> mister_roboto: almost all of the mirrors are down, it seems
<_Spire_> !root
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto: looks like more than just that
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<goatmale> yes ribit
<LiquidNerd_> I can't get ca.archive.ubuntu.com via apt-get... anybody know if it's down?
<_Spire_> !root > raider-ukr
<_Spire_> LiquidNerd_: most of them are down
<dD0T> _Spire_: topic ;)
<raider-ukr> passsword is "!root" ?
<blueswirl> raider-ukr, there's no root in ubuntu, use sudo and your password
<LiquidNerd_> ahhhh
<alex-weej> Does anyone know precisely what the heck it is that keeps making my packages NOT AUTHENTICATED all the time? On every ubuntu machine I've ever used it just happens randomly.
<_Spire_> raider-ukr: no. use sudo
<LiquidNerd_> I'm retarded and didn't see it
<anders__> I have some broblems with my intel 865g integrated graphic card. I can't get it work with openGL, but I can see on the GENTOO-wiki that someone has getting it working with XGL (using driver:X.Org/6.9.0,version = 1.4.1) and that means that it should support openGL, doesn't it? can somone help me?
<Bison> Think i heard that us.archive.ubuntu.com was down yesterday...still the case?
<_Spire_> Bison: /topic
<Bison> i see
<Bison> on all official repo servers??
<anders__> (i'm using ubuntu 6.06)
<zsh> blueswirl: does it work with the files that come with fortune
<dD0T> Anyone got a clue why the servers are down? Doesn't seem like this downtime was announced...
<ayeeee> anyone have problems with "LG TX" ethernet card under ubuntu? its a "Agere systems" card and i cant get it to work.
<Falc> What is an alternate install CD and what is a desktop CD?
<blueswirl> zsh, running the command fortune by itself produces a random adage, if that's what you mean
<Stormx2> why are many ubuntu services down? :(
<JoKoT4> Hello ppl, what's happen with security.ubuntu.com ?
<Bison> Falc: alernative install is the old ncurses installer.  DesktopCD is the LiveCD + graphic installer
<JoKoT4> oh no ! ubuntu is down :/
<goatmale> this is insane... READ THE TOPIC EVERYONE
<mister_roboto> lol   someone should put up a wiki page, or an ubotu help message for this problem, at least temporarily
<Bison> wow, i had no idea what i was getting into
<zsh> blueswirl: then i think u didnt create ur fortune file properly
<cello_rasp> how do i access the pages firefox may have cache'd?
<blueswirl> goatmale, you're telling me. i'm actually lolling here ;-)
<Hexidigital_> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<me> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<orbin> cello_rasp: type about:cache in the url bar
<Bison> lol
<mister_roboto> me: yes
<Enverex> me: Read the topic
* Nomikos grins
<JoKoT4> goatmale: 4 lines topic infos are stealth
<blueswirl> zsh, so i have to do more than strfile the file and then point fortune at it?
<Hexidigital_> !topic is Please be sure to read the topic.
<[Wiebel] > how do i tell wpasupplicant to start per default on boot?
<[Wiebel] > anyone?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<hunmr> hello
<marcin_ant> got short question - how can I switch gtk theme without gnome?
<Bison> Are there any repos up that i can grab packages from?
<dharma> anybody has any idea about when the problem will be fixed??
<krism> Bison: au is up
<hunmr> when you login you can make you choice.
<marcin_ant> afair there was a tool called switchdesk but I don't see this on ubuntu/debian
<Enverex> Are there any other repos with packages not in the normal repos that people recomment?
<zsh> blueswirl: i dont know check the authors page cause it doesnt say in man
<Tommy2k4> isnt there some site which has a db of lots of monitors where i can find out the vert/horiz rates
<Enverex> *recommend rather
<blueswirl> zsh, ah well, thanks for your help
<JoKoT4> Is there some additional infos about these problems ?
<nate_02631> Hi - quick ?? All of a sudden my firefox shortcut links on my desktop are opening up in gedit - and not the actuall shortcut, but it goes and fetches the source of the page and opens in gedit - any thoughts? Shortcut otherwise seems normal...
<blueswirl> zsh, i'll prod it some more later
<cello_rasp> thanks orbin. shame ff purges the cache on shutdown XD
<gnomefreak> sphivo: please stop trying to add the factoid
<blueswirl> time for a shower i thinks
<mister_roboto> Tommy2k4: googling on your specific monitor works pretty well :)
<Tommy2k4> its just some chinese nobrand monitor with the model S7A
<_Spire_> :P
<Stormx2> hei guiz da ubujntu srevez seme dwn wtf r up wit dat?
<Tommy2k4> its a new monitor i guess ill let dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work it out for me
<Stormx2> oneoneone
<goatmale> hhaha
<ayeeee> anyone have problems with "LG TX" ethernet card under ubuntu? its a "Agere systems" card and i cant get it to work.
<Bison> Stormx2: is that a serious question?
<_rp> i doubt it ;)
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: if you just select monitor that can do 1280x1024 should work fine
<Bison> Stormx2: i didn't understand a word you just said
<elementz> hi everybody
<me> does anyone know what the problem is with the ubuntu services?
<bonsai> hi, i've got an old pc with apic errors, how can i boot the pc with no apic?
<_rp> he was being stupid
<adrian__> Hi all!
<Bison> i see
<Tommy2k4> i dunno what rates to use tho
<_rp> me, yes, it doesn't work
<adrian__> Why doesnt work ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com ?
<elementz> anybody here who can help me with mounting ext usb drive ntfs in fstab?
<frogzoo> me: you mean the repos in the us? they're down atm
<n1gke> I think they are doing maintnance or something.......
<LGKeiz> lawl dis r my servar ubunru iz lik....sexxah
<Stormx2> Bison: I was joking, fool ;-)
<frogzoo> adrian__: us repos are down dude
<LGKeiz> :<
<me> got it, thanks
<Hexidigital_> Everyone: Please read the topic
<Andy-> Tommy2k4: is it lcd? what size is it?
<gnomefreak> frogzoo: not just the us repos
<Tommy2k4> 19" tft lcd
<n1gke> Thanks Hexi
<_roman_> does anyone know the difference between the server and the regular kernel?
<nate_02631> Hi - quick ?? All of a sudden my firefox shortcut links on my desktop are opening up in gedit - and not the actuall shortcut, but it goes and fetches the source of the page and opens in gedit - any thoughts? Shortcut otherwise seems normal...
<cello_rasp> we need international mirrors
<adrian__> frogzoo: when repos are up?
<aston> What`s happening to ubuntu.com ?
<Andy-> sec
<zealot> is it just me, or are archive.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com apt repositories timing out?
<Bison> methinks copying .* between home dirs was a mistake
<Hexidigital_> cello_rasp::  au mirrors work
<frogzoo> gnomefreak: hmm... is this fall out I'm wondering from when debian was hacked, hmmm?
<ompaul> cello_rasp, ie.archive.ubuntu.com will work for you
<narfnastier> _roman_, server leaves out stuff like SMP IIRC
<gnomefreak> adrian__: dont know yet
<nate_02631> Gonna need lots of mirrors once Ubuntu takes over the world...
<raider-ukr> ubuntu.com is down :)
<Bison> everybody check /topic
<mister_roboto> Hexidigital_: i read that coming in here but it's not too clear that ubuntu services means the web servers
<gnomefreak> frogzoo: no
<sphivo> gnomefreak: What are you talking about re: factoid?
<zealot> Bison: thanks'
<adrian__> gnomefreak: och, sorry. i dont see topic! <pac>
<Tommy2k4> nvm the model is le1708
<gnomefreak> sphivo: wrong name sorry
<aston> security.ubuntu.com is down
<Hexidigital_> mister_roboto::  most likely, anything that "dosen't work" is affected
<ompaul> ** notice ** Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them
<Bison> There needs to be a worldwide radio broadcast or something
<Ernz> Hi everyone, I have been experiencing a little trouble with the Ubuntu repositories not connecting, are servers down or something?
<zealot> Ernz: read the topic
<Bison> Ernz: check the /topic
<alex-weej> Hi I'm having trouble with the repos can anyone help?
<alex-weej> (joke)
<frogzoo> Ernz: look up ^^^
<aston> Hmmmmmmmmmm
<narfnastier> lol, don't even joke about it
<Hexidigital_> !topic
<dD0T> Someone should make the topic more concise.....
<nate_02631> Anyone have any thoughts on my Firefox shortcuts? Nothing to do with servers being down, I trust :)
<SS2> does anybody know why ubuntu.com ist complettly not availible?
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> Topic for #ubuntu is: Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them | Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Bison> I'm going to be on the repo police for now
<Tommy2k4> i think its 17" actually
<dD0T> Or set something like a motd
<ardchoille> I am assuming that security.ubuntu.com is a subdomain of ubuntu.com. Is this the case?
<Ernz> lol - Thanks all. Should have read that 2st really eh?
<Ernz> 1st*
<_rp> ardchoille: um yeah
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> Ah, that explains it
<zealot> Anyone actually know why they are down?
<_rp> anything *.ubuntu.com is
<zsh> blueswirl: check out http://kimihia.org.nz/how/fortune/
<Hexidigital_> zealot::  dns error, i heard
<ardchoille> _rp: ok, thanks
* ompaul looks at topic
<phoibos> is somebody having troubles with archive.ubuntu.org
<rsk> phoibos: topic
<frogzoo> zealot: tax raid in the cayman islands :D
<_rp> yes
<phoibos> i cannot even ping it ?
<gnomefreak> phoibos: read the /topic
<visik7> phoibos: all
<narfnastier> _roman_, i know for sure that the server kernel leaves out PREEMPT
<Bison> okay now i need some screenage....you said au was up?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, gnomefreak care to make a copys of the actual topic as it stands now I am going to rip it appart
<enyc> phoibos:  archive.ubuntu.com only has A records in  82.211.80.0/20 and hence down
<dD0T> Hexadigital_: DNS? Don't think so, ip resolve is ok
<Hexidigital_> this is insane... the topic should be to read the topic
<nate_02631> Anyone on my Firefox ??
<nate_02631> Hi - quick ?? All of a sudden my firefox shortcut links on my desktop are opening up in gedit - and not the actuall shortcut, but it goes and fetches the source of the page and opens in gedit - any thoughts? Shortcut otherwise seems normal...
<nate_02631> Anyone?
<gnomefreak> ALL REPOS ARE DOWN THEY ARE WORKING ON IT
<cello_rasp> we need to write a bot to spam the topic every 5 seconds
<adrian__> Thanks! Good luck for restore services!
<enyc> phoibos: it means that the BGP router that advertises '82.211.80.0/20' to the world has become disconnected or stopped working or under a crazy DoS attack that stops that router talking to its BGP peers
<gnomefreak> ompaul: give me a sec
<Stormx2> nate_02631: I don't know :|
<Hobbsee> ompaul: got it
<Stormx2> nate_02631: Just the firefox link?
<nate_02631> Thanks Sotrm for listening :)
<nate_02631> It seeems so yes
<simon_> hmm you should put read the topic in the topic that might get people to read the topic :p
<Andy-> cello_rasp: every 5 seconds? bad idea :)
<Stormx2> nate_02631: All the other shortcuts work fine?
<phoibos> ok thanks
<nate_02631> THe ones in my toolbar do...
<Ronz> has anyone had a problem with the us.archive.ubuntu repository? cant get tftp =/
<nate_02631> Just internet short cuts
<cello_rasp> Andy- yeah better make it 2 seconds
<_Spire_> Ronz: /topic
<Hexidigital_> Ronz::  topic
<Stormx2> nate_02631: Is there a firefox launcher on your panel?
* BioVorE reads the log and relizes he not the only person who can't connect to repo or website
<gnomefreak> ompaul: hack away
<frogzoo> Ronz: lol - see the topic dude
<Andy-> haha
<Bison> nate_02631: you can probably reassociate firefox with those files
<nate_02631> Yep
<dD0T> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bison> nate_02631: or you can try removing the .mozilla dir
<Ronz> haha, thank you. =)
<zsh> Ronz /topic
<Ronz> OK! i get it!   =P
<Stormx2> guiz da sevrerz r dwn wtf!11oneoneoneoneone
<interfear> hrm.. servers still down eh
<interfear> belh
<Bison> haha
<Hexidigital_> Stormx2::  stop it now
<nate_02631> Bson - thank - there's no    open with option for those file types - I can try deleteing the dir, I suppose (sving bookmarks ;)
<nate_02631> Bison
<aston> Rpa are bombed by russian "Katiusza" rockets, and servers are down.
<vassie> exit
<Stormx2> nate_02631: Drag and drop the panel one to your desktop
<vassie> exit
<Stormx2> Hexidigital_: wut?
<enyc> ie.archive.ubuntu.com seems fine to me!
<adrian__> aston: ;] 
<_Spire_> lol - it seems 50% of this chat is about the servers being down
<Bison> nate_02631: you are using gnome correct?
<Andy-> wow, imagine if they went under, and support died like this. =\
<nate_02631> Yep
<raider-ukr> 
<interfear> all the u.s. servers are down still
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] : Welcome to #Ubuntu -  Many Ubuntu Services are down - that is repos - DNS web and so on - People are working on it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aston> :P
<nate_02631> StormX2 - dragged and dropped Icon to DT - works fine...
<Bison> Well, i know there is a way to reassociate that in gnome, i just don't know off hand...
<raider-ukr> ok. fine
<raider-ukr> :P
<raider-ukr> ;D
<BioVorE> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<raider-ukr> !ur
<raider-ukr> lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about ur - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stormx2> nate_02631: The new one works fine?
<cello_rasp> it seems a bunch of stuff is down
<nate_02631> Bison - thanks I looked in gconf couldnt find anything
<gnomefreak> enyc: the security repos are down no matter what country code you use
<Stormx2> nate_02631: So is that problem solved or...
<ompaul> Andy-, ever see a bad computer crash? it can be rather bad bits flying everywhere
<me> if i switch to using apm over acpi, will i lose the ability to use powernowd?
<nate_02631> Stormx2 yep
<nate_02631> No...
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ^^^
<Bison> nate_02631: is this from within firefox that this is arising? or nautilus?
<nate_02631> Shortcuts to URL pages on DT don't work:
<nate_02631> Hi - quick ?? All of a sudden my firefox shortcut links on my desktop are opening up in gedit - and not the actuall shortcut, but it goes and fetches the source of the page and opens in gedit - any thoughts? Shortcut otherwise seems normal...
<Andy-> ompaul, yeah
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i read it
<cello_rasp> certain shopping sites arent resolving, it may well be dns
<Enverex> ffs, everyone shut up about the repos. They are down, they will be back up when they are back up.
<frogzoo> Andy-: apt is moving towards torrent, so won't present a problem once that's in place
<nate_02631> Bookmarks work fine though
<Bison> chillout nate_02631 i'm trying to help
<Stormx2> nate_02631: I don't understand what you mean by firefox shortcut links o.O
<nate_02631> Bison - sorry just restating ?/ to make it clearer ;)
<Enverex> frogzoo, erm, will that be optional? I can't say I have upstream bandwidth to spare
<nate_02631> Stormx2, ones that I drap to the desktop - i.e. not in my bookmarks menu
<bmsleight> is problems with bonobo-activation-server related to Ubuntu servers being down ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nate_02631> "drag"
<aston> Rpa are bombed by russian "Katiusza" rockets, and servers are down.
<frogzoo> Enverex: of course, but for some of us, it'll be a huge improvement
<Bison> okay, your shortcut links on desktop...right click and go to open with another app
<Enverex> frogzoo, How so?
<adrian__> aston: nikt Cie nie czyta.
<adrian__> ;<
<frogzoo> Enverex: well, for one thing, the repos won't go down :)
<aston> ;<
<nate_02631> Bison - they don't have that option...
<Enverex> Are there any other repos with packages not in the normal repos that people recommend? Third party ones I mean, useful packages, etc (that aren't on that ubuntulinux.nl page)?
<nate_02631> .... and not i properties either (no open with tab)
<krism> anyone had any luck installing the nVidia nForce drivers on 6.06? can't figure out how to get Ubuntu to use the proper module for my sound card
<Ronz> does anyone know if the new version of wine needs to be patched for WoW?
<frogzoo> !easysource > Enverex:
<krism> Ronz: pretty much, yeah
<Bison> look at the commands to open those links
<Enverex> Ronz, > #winehq
<cello_rasp> frogzoo: I'd like to see how much memory it would take to host the entire repos on your machine would be @_@
<zealot> nate_02631: right click and go to properties. Then go to open with and click firefox. That will change the default to open in firefox.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> !easysource > Enverex
<Bison> or just make shortcuts that say 'firefox <url>'
<nate_02631> zealot - thanks but that option isn't there....
<cmug> Whats up with ubuntu.com?
<Enverex> frogzoo, Did you read what I wrote? I said EXCLUDING that page
<zealot> cello_rasp: probably less than 100GB
<Enverex> heh
<MenZa> cmug: servers are down.
<rsk> cmug: topic
<gnomefreak> cmug: read the /topic
<jbroome> cmug: topic
<zealot> nate_02631: when you right click on the file, what do you see?
<cmug> yeah just noticed
<frogzoo> Enverex: well clearly I didn't them o.O
<nate_02631> zealot - just :open" and the other options - no openwith under properties either
<bmsleight> is problems with bonobo-activation-server related to Ubuntu servers being down ?
<zealot> nate_02631: what filetype is it?
<stefg> no
<ompaul> bmsleight, no
<bmsleight> ta
<_Spire_> bmsleight: nope
<frogzoo> Enverex: I would say after the main repos & what's on easysource, it starts to get pretty iffy
<nate_02631> zealot - desktop config file
<krism> Ronz: there's a prepatched .deb for 6.06 up at http://evilpen.net/wine-0.9.17_wow_i386.deb
<nate_02631> zealot - wierd thing is it goes and fetches the *full sdource* of whatever page is linkd to and opens i ngedi...
<zealot> ok, open it in gedit and paste the text onto pastebin.com for me to look at
<lingenfr> Anyone know how to define actions (back, forward) for "tap zones" with a synaptics touchpad?
<stefg> !sound > krism
<Enverex> frogzoo, Hokay, thanks
<fool2cool> hello
<str4nd> hi
<Hexidigital_> fool2cool::  hi
<fool2cool> can any1 help me with courier-webadmin
<str4nd> Good Topic :/
<me> at some random boots, lm_sensors complains that it cannot find i2c devices. also, some other random boots have powernowd claim that my cpu doesn't support it. finally, when i try to reboot, my system goes down fine, but hangs when attempting to return
<me> any thoughts as the why?
<krism> stefg: the problem is choosing a specific module (e.g. nvidia supplied) rather than OSS vs. ALSA.
<str4nd> Repos ... DNS ... :-/
<inazad_> Hi, I cannot see my WiFi card on the Network Setting..
<frogzoo> me: lm_sensors is broke atm, so that's #1
<fool2cool> ok any help configuring apache to run perl scripts?
<nate_02631> zealot - pastebin is stalling - one sec, :)
<krism> Ronz: that deb works for me - running WoW as we speak.. depends on "libartsc0"
<Bison> argh, firfox won't start now
<frogzoo> me: also, would be interesting if you get the hangs from a cold boot
<enyc> me: I would try update system bios if havent already
<Hexidigital_> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Hexidigital_> !lamp > fool2cool
<stefg> krism: so what hardware do you have exactly? nvidia-chipsets usually use the i8x0 audio driver
<Hexidigital_> fool2cool::  read your private message from ubotu
<krism> stefg: the snd_hda_intel
<me> frogzoo, lm_sensors works in almost all boots, but not all of them. what should vary between boots. the system never hangs at cold boot (over 100 repetitions),
<lingenfr> giving up
<fool2cool> yes tht doesnt help the perl aspect
<Bison> shouldn't it be better to have that in a wiki?
<nate_02631> zealot: Pastbin - out:
<nate_02631> [Desktop Entry] 
<nate_02631> Version=1.0
<nate_02631> Encoding=UTF-8
<nate_02631> Name=link to What We Do | FunnyMonkey - Tools for Teachers
<nate_02631> Type=Link
<nate_02631> URL=http://www.funnymonkey.com/whatwedo
<nate_02631> Icon=gnome-fs-bookmark
<Hexidigital_> fool2cool::  you asked about php
<nate_02631> GenericName[en] =
<zealot> For people who want to buy Ubuntu laptops and desktops, I just found this: http://system76.com/
<Bison> nate_02631: stop
<Hexidigital_> !paste > nate
<Bison> !paste
<fool2cool> i sed perl
<fool2cool> lol
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zealot> I dont work for them
<fool2cool> didnt i
<zsh> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<frogzoo> fool2cool: i c
<profoX`> hw related question: if i change my ati radeon with an nvidia card and i boot up linux, what will happen to xorg ?
<Hexidigital_> fool2cool::  my apologies
<zealot> nate_02631: take those links from firefox and try to drag them to the desktop again
<enyc> me: I would try update system bios if havent already as that sounds like could be related to bios power mgmt calls etc.
<bonsai> where do i find the bootlog?
<nate_02631> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18691
<zealot> bonsai: /var/log/messages or from the dmesg command like any linux distro
<frogzoo> bonsai: /var/log/messages
<stefg> krism: so what? you obviously know your hardware.
<cmug> maybe they are releasing Edgy Eft images? :D
<nate_02631> @ zealot the links are on the desktop already...
<bonsai> tks
<zealot> nate_02631: Try again and see if that does anything?
<krism> stefg: the problem is that i want to load "nvsound" instead of "snd_hda_intel"
<frogzoo> nate_02631: maybe the repos were upgraded to edgy?...
<nate_02631> zealot - I don't know what you mean...
<cmug> oh, edgy already has images..
<stefg> krism: why? and what keeps you from doing it?
<thirdalbum> Quick question: Are www.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org down?
<Hexidigital_> thirdalbum::  read the topic
<krism> stefg: ubuntu keeps autoloading snd_hda_intel on boot.. not sure how to configure it to use nvsound
<Cornellius> Someone spilled coffee on the keyboard
<thirdalbum> Sorry, I didn't notice the title :-)
<EvanCarroll> Ah, I was about to ask the same thing.
<nate_02631> zealot - links are on desktop already - Firefox links on desktop not in bookmarks - opening in gedit instead of Firefox...
<stefg> krism: is the sound working or not?
<frogzoo> krism: blacklist snd_hda_intel
<ardchoille> Cornellius: That's a bad way to wake the keyboard up
<Hexidigital_> Cornellius::  wash it out and hang it upside down in your shower
<krism> frogzoo: cool, i'll give that a try
<krism> stefg: sort of. it's a second or two late
<EvanCarroll>  3:  24.206.159.1 (24.206.159.1)                          2383.892ms
<krism> stefg: so i'm hoping that if i use the nvidia proprietary module, it'll be on time
<Cornellius> Hexidigital_: Not MY keyboard :)
<EvanCarroll>  3:  24.206.159.1 (24.206.159.1)                          2383.892ms
<EvanCarroll>  3:  24.206.159.1 (24.206.159.1)                          2383.892ms
<Hexidigital_> Cornellius::  oh
<Hexidigital_> :)
<stefg> krism: rather read the dmix howto, than trying to fix what ain't broke
<profoX`> hw related question: if i change my ati radeon with an nvidia card and i boot up linux, what will happen to xorg ?
<protestingrab> I am running Ubuntu 6.06, I have an encrypted arhive that contains picutures I want to unzip. When I try extracting the files I get an error message that says
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG0065.AVI need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG0471.AVI need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1097.AVI need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1386.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<krism> stefg: i'll check it out
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1389.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1390.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1392.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<Hexidigital_> protestingrab::  stop it
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1397.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1399.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<krism> !paste > protestingrab
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1400.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<simon_> protestingrab: stop!
<jbroome> protestingrab: stop
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1401.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1403.JPG need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<protestingrab> skipping: CIMG1406.AVI need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
* protestingrab was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* krism waves
<profoX`> protestingrab: bye :P
<Hexidigital_> ty Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> how annoying.
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Thank you :)
<thirdalbum> ProfoX: It will probably refuse to start up until you edit Xorg.conf to vesa or to fglrx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* McNutella is back.
* Hobbsee was lucky to see that :P
<jbroome> yay irssi for protecting me from making large pastes
<recon0> What program should I use for opening flash files (.swf) because Totem isn't doing the trick.
<ardchoille> jbroome: Can you pm me and teach me how to do that?
<profoX`> thirdalbum: i want to be sure.. i am developing something called SmartGuide that will detect and reconfigure hw changes in a smart/interactive way, but first i want to know how ubuntu handles it right now
<stefg> !flash > recon0
<frogzoo> profoX`: x will crap out
<nik> recon0: try swf-player
<Bison> Hey guys
<nate_02631> On my firefox desktop URL shortcuts - those work when dragging into Opera - but not into Firefix - never into Firefox, although double clicking them once opened in Firefox - now they fetch the page source and open in gedit - weird ... I didn't change anything AFIAK...
<profoX`> frogzoo: k, thanks.. you sure? :)
<Stormx2> hi Bison
<frogzoo> profoX`: g'teed
<Hexidigital_> Bison::  hi
<Bison> nate_02631: remove .mozilla
<Bison> try that
<satempler> !java
<krism> stefg: i'm a little confused about dmix. the hardware mixer is working fine.
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<stefg> nate_02631: right click, propeties, second tab 'open with..'
<tuxtux> please for plugin audio to kaffeine-dvb?
<kbrooks> nate_02631: DO NOT remove .mozilla. You will lose your settingss.
<Hexidigital_> NOTE:: REPOSITORIES and WEB are currently DOWN
<nate_02631> stefg - no such option for these file types.... Bison - yeah I will begrudgingly try that...
<profoX`> frogzoo: i think xorg should be patched to fall back to vesa when the normal driver chickens out.. to be more user friendly ;P
<Bison> you can always redo your settings
<Stormx2> Hexidigital_: why?
<nate_02631> kbrooks - yeah, but I can save my bookmarks which is all that's treally important...
<Stormx2> Hexidigital_: DNS change or something?
<rabster> I am protestingrab...sorry about before i did not realize that pasting my error message would do that
<kbrooks> Hexidigital_: NOTE:: WHO CARES?
<nate_02631> Will restart gdm and be back :)
<frogzoo> profoX`: the whole architecture of x is somewhat in need of an overhaul...
<Stormx2> XD
<rabster> i apologize
<Hexidigital_> Stormx2::  that's what i hear
<Stormx2> pwnt.
<Hexidigital_> kbrooks::  people who are looking for support, perhaps?
<Bison> GDM says nay to letting me in gnome
<dngldoof> for some reason, I'm unable to install GTK+
<rabster> I am running Ubuntu 6.06, I have an encrypted arhive that contains picutures I want to unzip
<Stormx2> get'im kbrooks ;-)
<frogzoo> rabster: never paste in chan
<rabster> and i keep getting an error message but this time ill paste the first line
<wheels3572> Morning all I have a strange issue:  I get Xubuntu login screen but when I login actually I get the regular ubuntu background how can I get the ubuntu login screen back?
<Bison> .xsession-errors says: 'bash: no job control in this shell'
<Stormx2> rabster: Or pastebin.com
<rabster> skipping: CIMG0065.AVI need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v2.1)
<Bison> What does that mean
<kindor> how can i set the default keyboard layout in gnome to US for all users, e.g. with gconf. this is in a NX environment
<stefg> krism: you could test the nvidia driver manually by 'sudo rmmod intel-blabla-driver' and 'sudo modprobe' the other one. But restart alsa after changing drivers
<Stormx2> rabster: What are you running which gives this error message
<rabster> that wasn't directed at the user "skipping" the error starts with skipping
<sethk> Bison, that isn't necessarily a problem
<A[D] minS> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<profoX`> Is there any way i can access the ubuntu hardware compatibility list?
<kindor> !apt-get gnome-keyboard-layout
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-get gnome-keyboard-layout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rabster> stormx2: i tried using two different unzippers
<Bison> sethk: what do you mean its not a problem?
<Enverex> profoX`, What hardware do you have?
<rabster> let me look up the names of the two programs i used
<bobbyd> profoX`: use google's cache
<A[D] minS> !source.list
<ubotu> I know nothing about source.list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kindor> also handy for searching porn
<kindor> ;/
<rexbron> Is anyone else having trouble connecting to the ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org or launchpad.net websites?
<frogzoo> profoX`: dude, no way
<dngldoof> can anyone help me with installing GTK+
<sethk> Bison, just that.  the message "no job control in this shell" is normal in some cases
<Stormx2> rabster: What are you trying to do, extract a zip?
<Hexidigital_> A[D] minS:: read the topic
<sethk> Bison, why do you think it is an error?
<Bison> sethk: so basically that tells me nothing
<rabster> stormx2: yes that is exactly what i am trying to do
<rexbron> lol read topic
<frogzoo> bobbyd: good idea that
<nate_02631> Bison Stormx2 - nuking mozilla didn't work...
<stefg> rexbron: /topic
<Stormx2> rexbron: /topic
<wheels3572> !sources.list
<sethk> Bison, that particular line, yes.  there must be others, though
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<stefg> heh
<kindor> thanks for your help
<Stormx2> nate_02631: Told ya ;-)
<orbin> dngldoof: as in the libs?
<Stormx2> nate_02631: Open with...
<Bison> sethk: really there isn't anything else that looks like errors
<A[D] minS> Hexidigital_:  thx
<nate_02631> That's O.K. - I saved it!
<profoX`> Enverex: thats not the point, i need the hw database.. there was this application to send your hardware compatibility to ubuntu right? so where does that info go
<Bison> sethk: but i'll recheck
<rabster> storm2x: i used the Archive Manager that came wtih Ubuntu and also Xarchiver
<sethk> Bison, ok
<rabster> both of them give me that error message
<nate_02631> Stormx2 - lik I said no such option - make a desktop URL shortcut yourself and see...
<Stormx2> rabster: What are you trying to do?
<Bison> previous line
<wheels3572> !sources.list > A[D] minS
<javajazz> hi
<Stormx2> nate_02631: I don't use em.
<nate_02631> Stormx2 - well, I'm just sayin....
<Bison> '/etc/gdm/XSession: Beginning Session Setup...
<rabster> Stormx2: I am trying to extract the files onto my ubuntu desktop
<recon0> is there any quick fix for apt in the meantime?
<nate_02631> Stormx2 I use them when there's just a temp site I want to bookmark and not add to main bookmarks...
<Bison> and a bunch of other jass that looks normal
<dngldoof> orbin: i've installed Glibs and Pango, but GTK keeps on complaining that I should install GLIB 2.13, which doesn't exist (or am I wrong)
<Stormx2> rabster: What kind of file?
<javajazz> hello
<Enverex> profoX`, Oh, erm, 1 sec
<fraroco> Hello everybody can you help me to install java?
<frogzoo> recon0: is this a trick question?
<rabster> Stormx2: It is a .zip file that is encrypted with a password that I have
<frogzoo> fraroco: not atm dude, can't be done, soz
<javajazz> are ubuntu web sites down?
<A[D] minS> wheels3572: thx ,, but i found  my point in Topic :D
<Enverex> profoX`, Google says http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ but something is stalling it
<Stormx2> rabster: Can you extract zips without password protection?
<Hexidigital_> javajazz::  read the topic
<stefg> !java > fraroco
<recon0> frogzoo:...?
<orbin> dngldoof: what do you mean by gtk complains?  what are you trying to install/get working?
<rabster> Stormx2: Yes i did it a few times when installing a game to run on wine
<gnomefreak> recon0: no there is no work around
<papo> Hi. the new cupsys-package from dapper-updates isn't working... how can I prevent it from being installed but still get the other updates?
<profoX`> Enverex: yes i know.. pretty strange.. ubuntu cached pages are down, ubuntuforums.org is down and ubuntu.com is down
<frogzoo> recon0: repos are down, so what can you do?
<recon0> manually install all packages.
* ompaul throws frogzoo ie.archive.ubuntu.com - it servers more per day than kernel dot org they can take a few unhappy ubuntu heads if you get them to # out security etc ;-)
<jbroome> get away from the computer for a while?
<nate_02631> jbroome - smite the nonbeleiver!!
<Enverex> profoX`, Well it doesn't seem to be "down" as it kinda loads, at least partially, but most other things are down so it sticks
<frogzoo> k, thx  ompaul
<gnomefreak> ompaul: au same way
<rabster> Stormx2: I just tried it again and I am able to extract a different unencrypted zip file
* gnomefreak just tested au
<frogzoo> recon0: there ya go -> ie.archive.ubuntu.com
<Bison> sudo adduser; only one or two names allowed at one time
<recon0> OK.
<Bison> what is that all about?
<recon0> !souce
<ubotu> I know nothing about souce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> frogzoo, they have to kill off security as it does not work atm
<gnomefreak> recon0: # out the security repos
<recon0> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hexidigital_> what about archive.ubuntu.com? dosen't that redirect to a working mirror
<Hexidigital_> ?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: no
<dngldoof> orbin: I've been trying to install some audio processing tools (Jackbeat, spiral modular etc), but every program I've tried lacks some packages, and when I try to install the packages I find that there are yet more packages missing.
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak::  ah
<recon0> anyone know where the source file is again?
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, when dns is down how could it? ;-)
<frogzoo> ompaul: i'm wondering if this is related to the debian hack? just timing seems a bit coincidental
<profoX`> Enverex: well thx anyway, i need the hw db because i am trying to develop a daemon to simplify hardware changes/setup in the future :)
<Hexidigital_> recon0::  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stormx2> Please remember the websites are down because of a DNS error: what works for some people will NOT work for others!
<gnomefreak> frogzoo: nope
<Hexidigital_> ompaul::  i didn't think of that :(
<fool2cool> im trying to configure courier because i just registered a domain name
<frogzoo> gnomefreak: you got the ear of someone on this inside?
<fraroco> Hello everybody can you help me to install java?
<fool2cool> any help wud b appreciated
<ompaul> frogzoo, no idea
<gnomefreak> frogzoo: its a DNS error
<dngldoof> orbin: and I think I should first update my GTK+ to the latest version, but even it doesn't work
<fraroco> !Java > fraroco
<Stormx2> fool2cool: courier?
<orbin> dngldoof: step 1: check if the app is already in the repos.  jackbeat and spiralsynthmodular pacakges are in there.
<fool2cool> yes
<fool2cool> its a mail server
<jbroome> i like the new bot redirect.  very nice
<Bison> fraroco: you'll have to wait until the repos are up
<gnomefreak> frogzoo: debian repos have nohting to do with ubuntu
<stefg> fraroco: ubotu already sent you a pm
<dngldoof> orbin: k
<frogzoo> gnomefreak: cool, what the ttl on the records o.O
<Bison> fraroco: you cannot install anything until they are
<Stormx2> fool2cool: Ah ok. How did you install it?
<orbin> dngldoof: only reason i build an app is if i can't find it in the repos
<fool2cool> apt-get install
<nate_02631> Anyone have any thought on my Firefox desktop URL shortcuts - source code of target pages opening in gedit instead of opening page in Firefox...
<Stormx2> fool2cool: OK... so whats the problem?
<fraroco> Bison: when?
<fool2cool> i dnt have a clue how to use it or configure it
<fool2cool> lol
<fool2cool> my friend suggested using it
<Stormx2> fool2cool; try man courier
<Stormx2> fool2cool: Also check their website for documentation
<Ronz> fool2cool: you can use synaptic package namager
<orbin> dngldoof: you'd have to pastebin the errors you're getting for configure for me to take a stab at what you need, but like i said,   jsut get it from the repos.  it's so much easier
<Stormx2> Ronz: What good would that do?
<dngldoof> orbin: ok, I'll try. Thanks
<zsuzsi> hi guys
<zsuzsi> i have a problem
<Bison> fraroco: i don't know...when they fix it
<frogzoo> gnomefreak: except a common code base
<Stormx2> zsuzsi: let us know ;-)
<stefg> !enter > zsuzsi
<zsuzsi> it's actually not only my problem, it's described here: i have the same problem as described at http://www.ubuntux.org/dapper-gnome-error
<Ronz> Stormx2: didn't see the whole thing...never mind. ;)
<orbin> dngldoof: yw.
<Stormx2> stefg: Oh he only did it once, don't be such a pessimist ;-)
<fraroco> bison ok I wanna instal amsn and azureus.. but they need it."
<zsuzsi> i can temporarily fix it as it says under "solution" - but i dont know how to fix it permanently!!!
<fraroco> Bison:  ok I wanna instal amsn and azureus.. but they need it."
<Stormx2> zsuzsi: Fix what?
<Stormx2> fraroco: Need what?
<fraroco> Stormx2: Java..
<zsuzsi> what does "Flushed the settings cache" mean?
<fool2cool> there is no manual for courier there
<stefg> Stormx2: wasn't meant as an insult, just a friendly hint... educate them while the bad habbit isn't curved in :-)
<nate_02631> Ah well - guess I'll go without desktop URL shortcuts - boy really pisses me off when things "just break"....
<`DaGuy> working mirrors "fr", "au", "ie", "nl"  - Okay to use?
<Stormx2> fraroco: Ah. Yeah, like Bison said, repos are down...
<dngldoof> orbin: but yeah, the servers are down.. so I quess I'll try to install 'em later
<Ronz> is there an easy to convert FAT32 filesystem to ext2 without erasing the hard drive?
<bigjb> any news on when they will be back
<Stormx2> `DaGuy: They may work for some people but not for others!!
<orbin> dngldoof: sure
<`DaGuy> thx
<bigjb> ah dns problem?
<gnomefreak> bigjb: noone knows when they will be fixed
<DarkAudit> mailing lists offline too?
<papo> zsuzsi: did you try the solution posted as comment?
<stefg> Ronz: don't do it, back everything up and rewrite
<fool2cool> stormx2:i installed the courier docs but have no idea where they went
<gnomefreak> DarkAudit: i d9oubt it
<fraroco> Stormx2: I wanna know if this can be late."
* gnomefreak hasnt tried
<zsuzsi> Stormx2, the problem is that gnome wouldn't load under kubuntu.
<Ronz> ok, thanks stef. =)
<Hexidigital_> DarkAudit::  afaik, mailing lists are offline also
<wil`yum> my 'shared folders' applet stopped working. Is this a common failure? where to look?
<javajazz> repos down. websites down. forums down.  is this war?
<Stormx2> fool2cool: open synaptic package manager, locate courier. Properties. Look under "installed files", it should be in a path like .../doc....
<Hexidigital_> DarkAudit::  but i'm just guessing
<fool2cool> im doing all this over ssh
<Stormx2> zsuzsi: When the repos are back, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Enverex> javajazz, No, it's called DNS breaking
<fool2cool> so i have no gui
<esc_ape> does anyone know how to open the configuration editor? whats the command called?
<stefg> hconf-editor
<sloncho> hi. how do i start text mode install. i do not want the graphical installer
<ardchoille> esc_ape: gconf-editor
<thirdalbum> esc_ape: gconf-editor
<stefg> *gconf-editor
<zsuzsi> papo, yes - i did try that, but that only fixes it temporarily: when i restart the computer or even the X server, it doesn't work again
<fool2cool> Stormx2: is there any1 to do this as a command
<Hexidigital_> zsuzsi::  do what Stormx2 said, but that my damage your KDE install
<Stormx2> sloncho: Download the text-mode installer iso
<cmug> fix...the...servers...cant...install...new...software.....argh
<Ronz> one more thing...if i get the filesystem to ext2 or another linux based file system...will windows be able to read it?
<cmug> i need my fix
<javajazz> just hope my torrent continues.  i had it almost dwnloaded, edgyeft.
<roe> is there a mirror for the wiki?
<Stormx2> fool2cool: maybe, locate courier
<sloncho> Stormx2: no other way, with boot option?
<fool2cool> tried
<^ohoel> Ronz: there should be programs for windows to do that
<kbrooks> Ronz: with a driver, yes
<Stormx2> fool2cool; Why not use synaptic?
<Ronz> <3 thank ya!
<kbrooks> ^ohoel: there are!
<frogzoo> Ronz: there's a windows driver for ext2
<zsuzsi> Stormx and Hexidigital_, i have actually done precisely that. the gnome splash screen comes up but afterwards the semi-loaded panels start flashing and it all freezes.
<frogzoo> !ext2fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about ext2fs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> Ronz: not out of the box, but there's third party drivers available http://fs-driver.org/
<fool2cool> bcos im controlling the server over ssh
<DarkAudit> there are windows apps for ext2 and ext3... haven't used them in over a year, so I'd have to Google to find them again
<Stormx2> explore2fs is the good one.
<kbrooks> DarkAudit: Drivers, not apps
<wil`yum> my 'shared folders' applet stopped working. Is this a common failure? where to look?
<Fjodor> Has anyone tried building wine?
<zazeem> how can i change my firefox and thunderbird icons with ones i downloaded?
<Stormx2> Fjodor: Yes
<Hexidigital_> zsuzsi::  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will delete the kde install, but keep the programs... remove --purge kubuntu-desktop will delete the config... aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop will delete the install completely
<roe> what is the ubuntu room devoted to xgl
<wil`yum> i have wine working on 5.10
<recon0> Fjodor: Why build? Why not just use the package?
<gnomefreak> roe: #ubuntu-xgl
<frogzoo> roe: #ubuntu-xg
<Fjodor> Stormx2: I get "configure: WARNING: FreeType is missing."
<Hexidigital_> roe::  ubuntu-xgl
<frogzoo> roe: #ubuntu-xgl
<zazeem> how can i change my firefox and thunderbird icons with ones i downloaded?
<roe> thanx
<Fjodor> recon0: No packages for amd64
<Stormx2> Hexidigital_: No it won't... kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it just depends on all the kde componants...
<recon0> Fjodor: point taken.
<Stormx2> Hexidigital_: Removing it does nothing, as far as I know
<frogzoo> Fjodor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<Hexidigital_> Stormx2::  even through aptitude?
<adaran> if i want to add an entry to the menu (creating custom .deb packages), how'd i do that? simply put a file into /usr/lib/menu ?
<zsuzsi> Hexidigital_, i would like to have both GNOME and KDE on my computer, and decide at the login screen which session i want...
<Stormx2> adaran: GNOME menu?
<Fjodor> recon0: otherwise good point. And thanks :-)
<n1gke> ip
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Thanks
<Stormx2> adaran: Oh, you're building a deb. Dunno.
<zazeem> how can i change my firefox and thunderbird icons with ones i downloaded?
<adaran> well, debian has update-menus
<stefg> !info libfreetype6-dev > Fjodor
<ubotu> libfreetype6-dev: FreeType 2 font engine, development files. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 661 kB, installed size 3336 kB
<nate_02631> So when I get openwith to work with fire fox - by draggging in the desktop shortcut icon - it opens about 50 empty page - WTF?
<Hexidigital_> zsuzsi::  if you aptitude --reinstall kubuntu-desktop, set kdm as default (i was able to select what desktop environment to use)
<adaran> i'm sure ubuntu has something similiar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> Fjodor: wine doesn't run on 64bit
<Fjodor> stefg: Thanks. I have installed that, though
<goatmale> zaxeem right click ;)
<zazeem> right click and??
<jumbers> Is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Enverex> frogzoo, Well, it does if you build it with 32bit libaries or such
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Oh. To install in my chroot then
<Stormx2> jumbers: /topic
<jbroome> jumbers: TOPIC
<Enverex> jumbers, Read the topic
<Enverex> lol
<javajazz> well since i can't work on edgy, i'll work on freespire.  can anybody tell me how to make a floppy boot disk for freespire?  i have it installed but beos bootloader can't do it.  i've googled everywhere.  maybe smartbootloader.
<frogzoo> EvanCarroll: yep, you can 32bit chroot
<zazeem> goatmale: then what
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them | Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<frogzoo> what's with tab today?
<wheels3572> !edgy > wheels3572
<wil`yum> i have wine working on 5.10
<Enverex> frogzoo, Any idea what happened to Ubuntu? DNS issues, big upgrade or "someone hit the wrong button"? lol
<wil`yum> my 'shared folders' applet stopped working. Is this a common failure? where to look?
<zsuzsi> Hexidigital_, my kdm works perfectly, and I can select which environment to use - the only problem is that gnome doesn't finish loading. http://www.ubuntux.org/dapper-gnome-error explains the problem and it gives a solution, but that is only temporary. it seems the permanent solution is in the last post there, which says "flushed the settings cache", but i don't understand what that means! :(
<frogzoo> Enverex: dns so we're told
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  we can't access the www.ubuntu.com/support page
<jbroome> i'll be back when i can stop saying /topic every couple of minutes
<wheels3572> !schedule > wheels3572
<thnee> what repositories should i have, been a while since i used ubunutu, i dont recognize the security-updates or backports?
<orbin> wil`yum: where's that applet located?
<Hexidigital_> zsuzsi::  sorry, but i cannot view the page atm :(
<Hexidigital_> zsuzsi::  the server is down
<rsk> TOPIC
<wil`yum> system administration
<zsuzsi> oh, dont worry then :)
<element> when I'm creating a second partition for my RAID1, do I create the second drive as primary or extended?
<stefg> thnee: see !easysource, but be aware of /topic :-)
<ardchoille> Seveas: Got time for a quick pm?
<jackson> I just reinstalled (uninstalled using nvidia-installer --uninstall) my glx drivers 1.0-8756 but a glxinfo yields several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" and also "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" any ideas why?
<Seveas> ardchoille, no
<ardchoille> ok
<zazeem> how do i change my firefox icons to the ones i dloaded?? anyone :(
<thnee> stefg: be aware?
<zsuzsi> on that webpage a person called meta4r explains: I am relieved that in addition to Ubuntu, I installed Kubuntu. My KDE desktop is more than useful, it is essential as last week's updates damaged my Gnome. Now when I log into Gnome the splash screen appears, does its thing, then the panels try to load. The panels appear, flash eleven times, and then disappear. it leaves me with an empty brown desktop with nothing
<zsuzsi> on it but a mouse cursor. The only control available is ctrl-alt-backspace.  If those keys are pressed while the panels are still flashing, the system returns me to the GDM login screen. If I wait until the panels stop flashing, ctrl-alt-backspace puts me at a login prompt in a shell. I have to then reboot to get back into GDM. Is this part of the reason the release date was moved back?
<orbin> wil`yum: what happens?
<OoberMick> zsuzsi: did you try, Go to user folder, show hidden files, rename .gonf .gconfd gnome gnome2 and gnome2_private, just add a .bak on to them. Log into gnome. Wala!
<OoberMick> Okay, it works. Now back to K I go.
<orbin> wil`yum: try running it thru terminal: gksu shares-admin
<zsuzsi> i didn't get it with the update, i got it as i apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wil`yum> the panel comes up with everything grayed out and does nothing
<stefg> thnee: you can tune your sources.list, but you might not be able to get packages, because repos are down atm
<zsuzsi> yes, oobermick - but that only fixes it for the next login
<kitsuneofdoom> US servers are still down?
<Hexidigital_> zsuzsi::  something internal is wrong, imo, then
<zsuzsi> i.e. it does not fix it permanently.
<mikechml> the dapper install hangs on "configuring apt", what do i do?
<Hexidigital_> mikechml::  read the topic, that explains all
<Enverex> frogzoo, Do you know anything about Edgy?
<nanomad> mikechml, try again later...
<mikechml> ah
<frogzoo> Enverex: not really
<jkelly2005> is anyone having trouble updating ubuntu? archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down.
<stefg> edgy in #ubuntu+1
<kitsuneofdoom> jkelly2005: it is
<adaran> jkelly2005, TOPIC
<adaran> =)
<gnomefreak> jkelly2005: read the /topic
<jkelly2005> oh, i see
<Enverex> hmm, does anyone here know anything about Edgy?
<Hexidigital_> mikechml::  keep it where it is, and wait util the servers are back up if you can
<Enverex> stefg, Oh, that's actually a channel?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: join #ubuntu+1
<frogzoo> Enverex: you could try #ubuntu+1
<Enverex> Thanks
<zer01> ah, not just me then
<javajazz> i am running edgy now.
<Seveas> sigh
<sloncho> how do i start text mode install. i do not want the graphical installer
<nanomad> Enverex, what do you want to know ?(#ubuntu+1 is more adequate)
<fraroco> hello the rep has come?
<Seveas> even the entrymsg says that things are down
<Seveas> AND STILL PEOPLE ASK
<nanomad> sloncho, d/l alternate cd
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hexidigital_> heh
<mikechml> what would come after apt in the install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jackson> I just reinstalled (uninstalled using nvidia-installer --uninstall) my glx drivers 1.0-8756 but a glxinfo yields several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" and also "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" any ideas why?
<stefg> sloncho: by using the 'alternate' install CD
<nanomad> Seveas, almost no one reads it
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with an issue I am getting the Xubuntu login screen but getting the regular ubuntu when it loads up.  How can I make it one or the other.  I prefer to use Ubuntu itself though for right now
<Enverex> nanomad, I keep hearing about Edgy being "truely 32bit and 64bit at the same time" i.e. able to run the things that don't run on current 64bit Ubuntu, is that true? If so, how?
<profoX`> Seveas: sorry to bother.. but whats wrong ?
<Fjodor> Seveas: I must confess I didn't see it either. I autojoin the channel, and go to the tab when needed...
<profoX`> Enverex: i think multilib
<nanomad> Enverex, dunno..lol (32bit user here)
<papo> can anyone explain me the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ?
<sloncho> 10x guys, not exactly what i needed, but ...
<sloncho> i guess there is a bott param option, which overrides the GUI
<narfnastier> bott param?
<sloncho> is it just me, or wiki pages are down?
<Hexidigital_> sloncho::  read the topic
<mikechml> lots of things are down
<sloncho> bott=boot
<rsk> sloncho: topic
<goatmale> How can I always view hidden files or... make a file never hidden?
<MarsRouter> hi
<javajazz> everything ubuntu is down.
<visik7> sloncho: almost all ubuntu sites are down
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MarsRouter> any one can help me to make bridge connection?
<jleedev> goatmale: list the file you want in .hidden in that folder. there's no way to "unhide" a dotfile
* stefg expects that any more questions along the line of 'what's wrong with the repos' result in a new killfile entry on the ops side
<goatmale> something I unzipped
<zsuzsi> hmm, i think i might try #gnome. thanks anyway for the help :)
* jleedev knows enough to read the topic before asking dumb questions
<kozlojak> how to i change the number of colors in ubunto(gnome) ?
* dmk just about made the mistake of asking a dumb question
<profoX`> kozlojak: you mean X ?
<ardchoille> goatmale: To view hidden files in nautilus, go to Edit -> Preferences -> View tab and look under the Default view section. To make a hidden file no longer hidden, remove the "." from the beginning of the filename.
<frogzoo> kozlojak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* STrRedWolf looks at the chanserv message... 
<STrRedWolf> Ahhh, good.
<frogzoo> MarsRouter: install pkg bridge-utils
<kitsuneofdoom> how would one change the boot splashscreen
<goatmale> ard will it always show hidden files now?
<gnomefreak> !usplash > kitsuneofdoom
<frogzoo> kitsuneofdoom: the grub splash or gnome splash?
<omac> I tried going to the us.archive, ca.archive, en.archive, za.archive...they all work but the dapper-security repositories don't work from any of the including security.ubuntu.com
<kozlojak> profoX` yes X
<SonicChao> I need to remove the Microsoft fonts, I needed them for a little while, but now I don't need them. I treid "gksudo nautilus" and went to "fonts://" and removed them, but they are back again. I also did "sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts", but the fonts are still there. And it gave me a warning message.
<gnomefreak> omac: read the /topic
<kitsuneofdoom> after grub...although a grub splash would be cool
<gnomefreak> kitsuneofdoom: read your pm
<kitsuneofdoom> k
<profoX`> kozlojak: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure X, or to only change the colors, just edit the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the DefaultDepth and Depth settings
<frogzoo> kitsuneofdoom: read the usplash from ubotu, for grub, you need to convert the file to 16 color xpm.gz - google for grub splash, using imagemagick works best
<irvin> Seveas, can you make ubotu send a pm that services are down to anyone who joins?
<Seveas> irvin, chanserv already does that
<Seveas> no one reads
<irvin> ohhh
<Keldon> i do
<irvin> :)
<Seveas> irvin, so I resorted to kicking
<Keldon> good idea :D
<ompaul> Seveas, I put in the other one to stop people talking I had considered muting
<NeoNmaN> sombardy use mac iBook G4
<Keldon> that's so mean :(
<kozlojak> profoX` should the color depth be higher then 24 ?
<Seveas> !somebody > NeoNmaN
<omac> I read the topic but I wanted the community to know my experience.  I didn't merit the kick IMHO.
<profoX`> kozlojak: no 24 = 24bit, thats the highest
<wayward> so what has caused all the fuss?
<wayward> same fate as Debian's devel server? :D
<gnomefreak> omac: everyone knows it is being worked on no need to let us know what we tell you
<kozlojak> profoX`ok, thanks
<Seveas> wayward, no
<Awesome-o2000> omac, bit of advice, licky thy wounds and move on
<profoX`> kozlojak: 16bit or 8bit i guess, but i have only used 24 and 16
<NeoNmaN> Does anyone know about iBook G4 Spaces?
<mikechml> yay, the install continued
<frogzoo> NeoNmaN: pm google
<profoX`> kozlojak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth
<LeeJunFan> must be the tubes are full again, it'll be another 5 days before I get that internet someone sent me because someone must have been downloading a video from youtube. :p
<NeoNmaN> frogzoo, so funny, i hav try it bot i can't fint it
<SonicChao> Why is Firefox still loading Microsoft fonts after I deleted the package "msttcorefonts" with "sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts"????????
<Vissud> damn, Ted Stevens was right!
<Awesome-o2000> LeeJunFan, used up your quota?
<wayward> was FF running while you removed the fonts, SonicChao
<Awesome-o2000> SonicChao, part of the website perhaps? didnt shut down firefox?
<SonicChao> wayward: Yes, but I restarted it a couple times
<wayward> ah ha
<patter> might need to refresh the fontpath - xset fp rehash
<wayward> I bet FF uses X fonts
<wayward> try xset fp rehash
<SonicChao> In terminal? ok.
* wayward hands it over to patter
<Awesome-o2000> is there a poker game for ubuntu?
<wil`yum> kpoker
<javajazz> i have xubuntu on edgy here. adesklets works.  But on a friends laptop xubuntu dapper is installed and adesklets only will work with sudo?
<wil`yum> you can get it when the servers come back up
<SonicChao> No. It's still loading MSfonts.
<shriphani> why does gwget run slow ?
<halitech> ok, guess no need to ask why I can't get into the forum
<wayward> does it complain about them, SonicChao?
<jackson> I just reinstalled (uninstalled using nvidia-installer --uninstall) my glx drivers 1.0-8756 but a glxinfo yields several lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" and also "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" any ideas why?
<gnomefreak> halitech: no
<shriphani> in xfce that is
<XiXaQ> halitech, problems with the server centre...
<wayward> jackson, AMD64?
<jackson> wayward: yeah but I'm using a 32bit kernel
<halitech> I know, read that in the topic header
<usam1> hi all
<SonicChao> wayward: No. I did the command and the terminal returned it to me with no message
* Seveas hugs halitech 
<Vissud> their data center isn't in Queenes is it? :)
<Seveas> *FINALLY SOMEONE READ IT*
<usam1> how can i creat a live bookmark for lxer (webste)?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<SonicChao> wayward: Then I opened Firefox and the MSFonts are still ther. With no compaints
<wil`yum> vissud... maybe beruit
<Falc> I've installed Ubuntu and I want to switch to Xubunu without downloading a new CD image?
<Falc> Is thi spossible?
<wayward> jackson, I hope you don't have an ATI card
<jackson> Falc: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> Falc, install the xubuntu-desktop package
<Seveas> !search desktop
<ubotu> Found: lts, ubuntu-desktop, desktops, vnc, kubuntu, documentation, icons, kde, dvd, gdesklets (and 11 more)
<jackson> wayward: no haha
<Seveas> !desktops
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<wayward> SonicChao, that's weird.  Probably cached them somewhere.
<Falc> Do I need to remove Gnome?
<halitech> ~L~ Seveas, I usually try to find out for myself first so I usually read before sticking my foot in my mouth ~L~
<patter> well, found what I wanted
* gnomefreak wonder how hes going to do that if noone told him to change repos
<ompaul> what is the tool for creating scripts in rc.2 and so on? (I have the script)
<Seveas> Falc, no
<SonicChao> wayward: Where could they be cached?
<Seveas> ompaul, update-rc.d
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<Enverex> Falc, Just install XFCE with Synaptic
<wayward> I think it was rcupdate or similar, ompaul
<orbin> usam1: go to it, then click on the orange thing in the url bar
<Daver2u> Is there a problem with the repositories
<jackson> wayward: I'm using GNOME right now with the drivers but I can't launch any programs that use glx (not even glxgears)
<Daver2u> ?
<wayward> update-rc.d
<Falc> Okay. Thanks for all your help;.
<gnomefreak> Enverex: no its install xubuntu-desktop
<Enverex> Daver2u, Read the topic
<wil`yum> would a different channel be more appropriate for my question?
<Enverex> gnomefreak, You don't need ALL that really
<usam1> orbin: lemme check
<Seveas> wil`yum, depends on the question 
<wil`yum> my 'shared folders' applet stopped working. Is this a common failure? where to look?
<shriphani> guys will gwge download slower in xfce ?
<Enverex> jackson, Error?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: a new user shouldnt have to look and install each app that he _needs_ by hand
<kitsuneofdoom> I have the same problem with glx, I think it's due to the lack of an acellerated driver
<wayward> jackson, check the X logs at /var/log/Xorg.*.log, seek the latest one
<Enverex> gnomefreak, True, I thought it would pull in the deps for XFCE by hand though
<wayward> then find lines starting with [EE] 
<wayward> that should give you more data
<shaya> is evreything ubuntu down?
<XiXaQ> Seveas, hey, that was one nice smiley :) How did you get that?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: it pulls in very little
<jackson> Enverex: glxgears returns "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jackson> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" other programs launched via GUI just close
<kitsuneofdoom> shaya: look up/down/wherever the topic is
<ACU> greetings - anyone can help with a hint of what is the best open source GUI for apache server in linux ?
<Seveas> !  > XiXaQ
<wayward> Seveas is using kana :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about   - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Enverex> gnomefreak, Well it would be enough for XFCE to wor...
<Enverex> *k
<usam1> orbin: thanks a lot
<jackson> wayward: you want me to pastebin it?
<orbin> usam1: yw
<wayward> yeah, PM me
<dr_willis> acu - i would check freshmeat.net -
<shriphani> would gwget download slower in xfce ?
<shachaf> !  > shachaf
<ubotu> I know nothing about   - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wayward>  is a kana symbol
<Seveas> !offtopic
<wayward> I think katakana
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks  - my mind wend blank and it is not somehting I do on a daily basis
<roe> http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/
<jackson> wayward: I'm kind of an IRC noob. how to I PM?
<roe> works
<roe> but they don't do security
<shriphani> Seveas, will gwget download slower on xfce?
<wayward> jackson, do a /msg wayward
<Seveas> shriphani, no
<wil`yum> maybe i should come back later when you don't have to read the topic for half the people here
<wil`yum> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> gwget will be same on any DE you use it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by Seveas
<wayward> or double-click me in the list if you use GAIM
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<webben> are the repositories down atm ?
<amadeo1988> Hi, Can someone direct me to a emule alternative for ubuntu?
<Seveas> amadeo1988, amule
<wayward> amadeo1988: aMule
<GaiaX11> Hi guys is there any channel in this server for electric engineer issues?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<XiXaQ> GaiaX11, /list ?
<amadeo1988> Thanks but i heard of another one also call i think maybe llmule?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ompaul gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<amadeo1988> i was more interested in that since, my friend uses it
<frogzoo> amadeo1988: amule dude
<amadeo1988> but i cant contact him atm to find out what it was called exactly
<wayward> amadeo1988, have you tried description-search in Synaptic, keyword "emule"?
<amadeo1988> hmm nope
<amadeo1988> how would i do that wayward
<amadeo1988> im new to ubuntu
<wayward> hit the Search button, then make sure you have "Description and Name"
<The_Jack_of_Club> seems like theres more than repos down right now
<wayward> in the option box
<wayward> yeah, forums are down
<XiXaQ> amadeo1988, if your friend uses it, perhaps you should ask him to tell you its name?
<frogzoo> The_Jack_of_Club: forums too if I'm not mistaken
<codecaine> wheres is apache2 index.html so I can make a page?
<Seveas> codecaine, /var/www
<MarsRouter> hi any one can help me to create network bridge
<gnomefreak> TheMoebius: everything that runs on ubuntu servers is down
<amadeo1988> i can't contact him at the moment
<amadeo1988> thats why i asked
<Mewshi> anyone here like catgirls?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ouch :P
<wayward> codecaine, depends how you set up your apache.conf/httpd.cond :)
<wayward> httpd.conf*
<Enverex> amadeo1988, Just search for "mule"
<gnomefreak> The_Jack_of_Club: read teh /topic
<The_Jack_of_Club> indeed
<frogzoo> MarsRouter: did you install bridge-utils ? then just bridge your nics, done
<XiXaQ> amadeo1988, they should be compatible anyway.
<The_Jack_of_Club> thanks for the sapart serveas :P
<MarsRouter> frogzoo: ok
<wayward> aMule is okayish
<GaiaX11> XiXaQ: /list *electric engineer*  ???!!!
<XiXaQ> amadeo1988, perhaps you're thinking of  mldonkey?
<amadeo1988> maybe
<gnuts> hi all,  had to fsck a drive, and the lost+found folder contains only one file, #7208961, of an unknown type. Can I recover data?
<usam1> can i track user "usama" on the irc? how can i contact him?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wayward> gnuts, is that ext2 or ext3
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Great! Thanks!
<wayward> I think ext2 :)
<gnuts> wayward, it is an ext2 drive
<frogzoo> gnuts: just the one file? well put it back where it came from then...
<wayward> that would be a fragment from some file, most likely
<gnuts> It wasn't a file I had before
<wayward> probably a truncated ending
<wayward> or something in the middle
<codecaine> I don't see anything like shows where the index.html would be in the conf file
<wayward> anyway, it's not neccesarily a whole file
<codecaine> when I got to /www/var I see index. but that have weird extensions
<dr_willis> weird?
<frogzoo> codecaine: wierd, like .php ?
<codecaine> .es
<gnuts> once, for a moment the folder contained a bunch of mp3's and stuff, now it just shows #7208961
<codecaine> .en
<usam1> sorry go dc, now can anyone tel me that how can i contact to user "usama"?
<gnomefreak> codecaine: those are languages
<codecaine> .ca etc
<frogzoo> codecaine: translations dude
<amadeo1988> I have a question, When i installed ubuntu at first i could see my other ntfs partitions in the places > computer, but due to mounting issues i was told to change the mount place and now they dont appear there. How do i make my ntfs paritions appear there now? atm the only thing that appears there is CD/DVD Rom, Floppydisk, Filesystems
<gnomefreak> usam1: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode-social
<frogzoo> usam1: lol
<troy1of2> Just out of curiosity, why isn't the firefox logo used by default when you install Ubuntu. I figure it must be because of some licensing thing or something but was curious if that's right or not. So what's the low down?
<Seveas> troy1of2, mozilla trademark prevents it
<troy1of2> Ah, I see.
<amadeo1988> so far noone has been able to help me with that problem.. guess no one can
<SonicChao> wayward: I got it fixed
<MarsRouter> frogzoo: when bridge is created will there only interface br0??
<wayward> SonicChao, cool
<jrib> amadeo1988: where is your ntfs partition mounted?
<SonicChao> wayward: 'Verdana' was hiding in /usr/share/fonts
<orbin> amadeo1988: iirc, mount it in /media and it will show up there
<frogzoo> MarsRouter: no, there'll be eth0/eth1 connected to br0
<wayward> amadeo1988: I'm not quite sure how Ubuntu handles those dirs.  I think whatever is under /media will be accesible.
<amadeo1988> /mnt/hda5
<amadeo1988> etc
<Enverex> How do you apply a .diff file?
<ryan_naruto> how can i install video codecs my mplayer cant play avi files
<jrib> Enverex: patch
<s_spiff> hey wiki and repos not working opr something?
<inazad_> Hi there, my WiFi' card it's not detected by my computer.. but yesterday, it was.. I have edited the file "/etc/network/interfaces" and now... How I can fix thi s?
<Seveas> Enverex, patch < file.diff
<MarsRouter> frogzoo: ok
<amadeo1988> iirc ?
<jackson> wayward: http://www.copypot.com/236 that's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> !w32codecs > ryan_naruto
<SonicChao> s_spiff: the repos are down
<orbin> amadeo1988: if i remember correctly
<SonicChao> s_spiff: And the wiki is also down
<wayward> jackson: I'll give it a look
<jackson> wayward: thanks a lot
<jrib> amadeo1988: I was going to suggest what orbin told you, also I think you may need to use the 'user' option in your fstab line (in case just mounting in /media doesn't work by itself)
<The_Jack_of_Club> you mind maybe stop kicking people and start talking to them first?
<ryan_naruto> would i type sudo apt-get install !w32codecs
<goonies> ahhh i need the forums
<troy1of2> Well, here's something that happened to me this morning. Probably just a dumb newbie thing but here goes. I have a partition which I just got working right thanks to some guys in here helping me out yesterday. So I decided I wanted to put a link to it on my desktop so I could go straight to it whenever I wanted. Well, this morning I try to put some other links on the desktop to subdirectories under that one and it won't let me. So, 
<goonies> lol
<codecaine> :/
<SonicChao> ryan_naruto: No, loose the !
<Seveas> The_Jack_of_Club, only kicks seem to get their attention
<s_spiff> ok, sorry man, i was in the channel for the past 4 or more hours, i didnt notice the channel subject.
<jrib> ryan_naruto: no, what I wrote just makes ubotu send you a private message with info on how to get them
<kbrosnan> troy1of2, well if ubuntu were to ship unmodified binaries of firefox then it would be less of an issue, but then there would still be the question of wether the licence on the logo is too restrictive
<wayward> jackson: I see that GLX loads fine but fails to initialize.  Is your NVdriver module loaded in the kernel?
<SonicChao> ryan_naruto: It would just be sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ryan_naruto> ok.. thanks
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: w32codecs are not in repos
<jackson> wayward: I have no idea =/
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<amadeo1988> kk thanks
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jkelly2005> does anyone know if there is a xgl irc channel?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ please read
<Seveas> !xgl
<SonicChao> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<steri> anyone have troubles with security.ubuntu.org?
<SonicChao> :(
<amadeo1988> how do make shortcuts to folders on my desktop or how do i make shortcuts to programs?
<wayward> SonicChao: get them at mplayerHQ.hu
<Ronz> read topic, steri
<frogzoo> bye Steil
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: your right
<jrib> amadeo1988: right click > create launcher
<frogzoo> wow - that was quick
<Seveas> !info w32codecs dapper-seveas
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In repository Seveas, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: its not free software
<mspreij> this is a spectator sport :-)
<ryan_naruto> thanks !<SonicChao>
<wayward> jackson: do this:  sudo lsmod|grep NVdriver
<Rinux> all screen resolutions except 640*480 are blacked out, but I know there are more
<amadeo1988> it doesnt work for me
<inazad_> Hi there, my WiFi' card it's not detected by my computer.. but yesterday, it was.. I have edited the file "/etc/network/interfaces" and now... How I can fix thi s?
<Ronz> you can also use libxine-extracodecs instead of w32
<ryan_naruto> thanks !SonicChao
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Ahh...ok...I downloaded it for free though.
<SonicChao> ryan_naruto: no need to use an 1
<SonicChao> !*
<ubotu> I know nothing about * - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jackson> wayward: returned nothing. glxinfo still bad
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: its free to download not free to use
<amadeo1988> jrib: i did that for my shortcut to get wine to run world of warcraft and it wont work
<ryan_naruto> how do you send private msg hehe am not a irc chatter
<wayward> jackson: okay, then do this:  sudo modprobe NVdriver
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: think closed source
<wayward> jackson: if you get no output, then it's ok
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Oh, ok.
<Seveas> ryan_naruto, /msg nickname message
<Rinux> /msg <nick> <message>
<ryan_naruto> like what ur doing it appears red on my screen
<sioux> hi
<jrib> amadeo1988: what command did you use?
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: I usually listen to OGG. ;)
<The_Jack_of_Club> you have to register with the freenode server first
<jackson> wayward: "FATAL: Module NVdriver not found."
<amadeo1988> i made a shortcut with ine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe in it.. and it didnt run it but if i ran that in terminal it runs fine
<frogzoo> amadeo1988: what's the problem with wow?
<amadeo1988> wine*
<ryan_naruto> thanks you all.. have a pleasant evening
<wayward> ** NVidia users: NV proprietary module's name is NVdriver.ko, right? **
<Rinux> how do you add more screen resolutions?
<Ronz> later ryan_naruto
<amadeo1988> no wow runs fine, if run it with wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe in terminal but i want to create a shortcut on my desktop and it wont work
<gnomefreak> !fixres > Rinux
<Rinux> the only choice is 640*480
<bobbyd> wayward: nvidia
<jrib> amadeo1988: try give the full path to wine
<gnomefreak> Rinux: read your pm
<Ronz> Rinux: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<wayward> bobbyd: thanks
<zalmoxes> what is the maximum number of half-open tcp/ip connections?
<frogzoo> amadeo1988: like this: wine "D:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
<jrib> amadeo1988: s/give/giving
<wayward> jakson: try sudo modprobe nvidia :)
<Rinux> thanks gnomefreak
<cmug> what kernel is in the dapper live dvd? also what is the vmlinux-* called?
<khoda> hey are the mirrors still down?
<aeth> yep
<sioux> hi I have some problem with splashy at the boot i get this error xml_parser_text_handler who know something about it
<frogzoo> amadeo1988: the app expects a dos path, not nix
<linuxuser> ubuntu has been slipping lately
<ryan_naruto> there is no w32codecs
<bobbyd> sioux: google that error
<amadeo1988> alright thanks ill try that
<jrib> ryan_naruto: did you read the message from ubotu?
<wayward> ...I still find nvidia much more logical than fglrx.
<linuxuser> getting sloppy
<sioux> bobby google diden't help me
<linuxuser> dapper is still somewhat buggy
<khoda> is there anyway around the servers being down? i was reinstalling and now grub is messed up and i cant get into windoze.
<ryan_naruto> not yet its my 5th day using ubuntu im noob...
<zazeem> i need hep
<bobbyd> linuxuser: in what sense?
<amadeo1988> didnt work i got an error
<zalmoxes> what is the maximum number of half-open tcp/ip connections?
<amadeo1988> want me to paste it?
<zazeem> whats the command to see running processes
<Seveas> khoda, you could try se.archive.ubuntu.com
<wayward> jackson: sudo modprobe nvidia;  then you will have to restart your X server
<Seveas> zazeem, ps or top
<jrib> zazeem: top, ps
<linuxuser> ehhh it seems to get hosed easier than breezy
<bobbyd> zalmoxes: please don't repeat
<khoda> Seveas: whats that?
<jackson> wayward: all right I'll try that. thanks
<Seveas> zazeem, or install htop for a prettier version of top
<jrib> ryan_naruto: are you using xchat?
<khoda> Seveas: (first time user)
<zazeem> thnx
<linuxuser> im not a devleoper, but ive had more problems with dapper than breezy
<bobbyd> linuxuser: ok, that's rather vague :)
<linuxuser> ya i know , sorry
<frogzoo> linuxuser: breezy's had 6months to mature
<bobbyd> linuxuser: also, you could use breezy :)
<linuxuser> and i install lots of proprietary software
<khoda> is there anyway around the servers being down? i was reinstalling and now grub is messed up and i cant get into windoze.
<wayward> lol what luck
<linuxuser> and thats where most of the trouble seems to be unfortunately
<Ronz> you should be able to do an offline install, khoda
<_rp> i heard repeating helps
<khoda> Ronz: how do i do that
<dharma> is there any mirror I can use to install packages??
<jackson> wayward: didn't work :(
<shriphani> guysy are downloads in gwget slower than usual ?
<sioux> hey people what's happening with ubuntuforums and drapper repos? seems are down
<frogzoo> bye sioux
<_rp> topiccccccc
<Ronz> khoda, when you go to install dapper...just unplug your network cable. the CD will realize that your not online, and wont update the packages through the net
<sioux> bye frogzoo
<bobbyd> linuxuser: well, the ubuntu guys can't really help with propietary software. But it's probably just because that kind of thing lags behind the latest kernels and drivers, so after a while it'll probably catch up
<spartas> sioux: they're down
<wayward> jackson: I can't think of anything but a reboot :)
<frogzoo> sioux: read the topic dude
<wayward> jackson: if it still doesn't work, then at least you know you have a problem
<rinux> can you have ubotu pm me the message again
<JDredd> there is an interdependency between g++-4.0 and libstdc++6-4.0-dev. I am installing offline (without synaptic) so is there a program or method to solve this?
<rinux> I restarted x and am now in text mode
<frogzoo> rinux: you could scroll up
<rinux> no
<wayward> jackson: you an also try updating your NVidia drivers
<rinux> that's in xchat
<sioux> frogzoo jap :-)
<Seveas> JDredd, yes, install both.
<linuxuser> but its still the best linux distro imho :)
<linuxuser> as far as ease of use
<rinux> I don't have a gui
<wayward> jackson: debugging X/proprietary drivers/GLX is a mess
<rinux> 0_o
<zazeem> hmm i cant download the htop package has a link error
<rinux> I'm runnning irssi
<javajazz> maybe it would help if topic was not confined to a one line space at the top of xchat
<sioux> who knows splashy? i have parsing problems
<sobersabre> hi, is there a problem with ubuntu.com ?
<mimithebrain> yes me
<linuxuser> have i been disconnected
<rinux> how do you start x?
<linuxuser> ?
<jrib> SonicChao: /topic
<mimithebrain> startx
<jrib> oops
<JDredd> Seveas, I'm using gdebi 0.1.4, how do I open two packages at once?
<linuxuser> no text scrolling by
<zazeem> is ubuntu archive dead
<wayward> ubuntu.com Is Having a Massage.
<mimithebrain> dpkg -i packageone packagetwo
<ryan_naruto> i hate my comp its too slow...
<SonicChao> jrib: ???
<shriphani> unfortunately a download via firefox is hitting 25 kbps while one thru gwget is slogging at 3 kbps :(
<linuxuser> ok there it is
<bobbyd> linuxuser: no
<zalmoxes> how do i increase the maximum number of allowed half-open tcp/ip connections?
<Seveas> JDredd, not. try dpkg
<spartas> will i royally break my lcd monitor if i plug in my tv tuner card to it via s-video with an incorrect modeline?
<sobersabre> Seveas :)
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i filea.deb fileb.deb
<The_Jack_of_Club> i think people are interested in "why?" not as much as "is?"
<rinux> whatever
<jrib> SonicChao: "oops" sorry :P
<wayward> shriphani: sounds like a proxy issue
<ryan_naruto> is p3 500 256mb ram enough to make ubuntu run nicely
<JDredd> Seveas, ah ok, thanks
<mimithebrain> spartas: yeah
<shriphani> wayward, i dont use a proxy
<SonicChao> jrib: Ok. :P
<shriphani> and gwget is configured to use my direct internet connection
<frogzoo> ryan_naruto: maybe try xfce instead of gnome
<sobersabre> Seveas is this an attack or malfunction ?
<bobbyd> ryan_naruto: it'll run :)
<The_Jack_of_Club> ryan_naruto it will run fine on that
<wayward> shriphani: apologies
<mimithebrain> haha ->
<mimithebrain> "ChanServ: (notice) [#ubuntu]  Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them - DO NOT ASK, we don't know more"
<Seveas> sobersabre, malfunction
<spartas> mimithebrain, thanks (I can't find the correct modeline for my monitor; it's relatively new)
<sobersabre> routers, routers...
<fredsa> hi guys
<shriphani> wayward, why exactly and apology ?
<mimithebrain> spartas: there is a modeline generator online available... you can google it
<wayward> shriphani: for giving a wrong advice
<fredsa> is it ok to re-attach a heat sink to a cpu or is it a bad idea?
<spartas> thanks mimithebrain
<mimithebrain> spartas: some don't require a modeline either, EDID will take care of it
<shriphani> wayward, no probs :)
<wayward> :)
<zalmoxes> ryan_naruto: itll run
<shriphani> although that has ruined the purpose of a download manager in a big way
<frogzoo> fredsa: it's actually required...& use some thermal paste
<khoda> Hey - After I install the Alternate CD offline, will I be able to get any packages to continue the install or do I have to wait till the servers are back?
<ttyfscker> whats something good besides k3b to burn dvd/cd iso, audio (mp3/ogg), and other types of cds?
<ryan_naruto> yeah ive left gnome deskktop im using xfce but its still quite slow.. I'm copying and my comp is slow i even type without seing what im typing this is like my old 386 compyuter
<Seveas> khoda, you don't need to be online to install Ubuntu
<fredsa> frogzoo, why is it required?
<Tommy2k4> how do i reinstall i810 video driver
<fredl> Hi, I narrowed down a problem I was having regarding ATI fglrx drivers...
<frogzoo> fredsa: without the HSF, the cpu will fry
<Hexidigital> Seveas: are the servers running dapper, by chance?
<khoda> Seveas: Yeah, I know - I'm installing now. I mean if I want to get ubuntu-desktop do i have to be online?
<wayward> News Just In.  Shuttleworth gone to a space shuttle excursion, Ubuntu services will be up as soon as he returns.
<troy1of2> Error "Not on the same file system" while deleting "/home/troy/...ared Stuff".
<mimithebrain> Seveas: you don't? When I installed ubuntu, it hung at configuring apt until I connected
<frogzoo> Hexidigital: read the topic dude
<Seveas> Hexidigital, i don't know
<fredl> what's the best way to report this problem and how I narrowed it down?
<khoda> mimithebrain: i just took out my network cable and its working
<Hexidigital> frogzoo: i did
<CrazyDoode> fredl: what was it?
<wayward> fredl, the place would be at ubuntuforums
<mimithebrain> khoda: oh ok, must be some problem on my part
<frogzoo> Hexidigital: soz, time I turned in
<Enverex> federic, on the launchpad site go to Ubuntu then file it in bugs
<Seveas> khoda, what cd are you using to install?
<khoda> mimithebrain: no, it's a problem with the servers
<bobbyd> ryan_naruto: maybe you need more ram, check what's running and uninstall some stuff...
<khoda> Seveas: Alternate CD
<wayward> there's a million ATI/fglrx/AMD64/X/Xgl threads
<Hexidigital> Seveas: i experienced a bug in dapper with my eth0 and eth1 connections, if they are multinetworked
<jackson> hey my nvidia kernel module isn't loading properly and it's preventing me from effectively using GLX. modprobe nvidia doesn't solve the problem.
<Seveas> khoda, ubuntu-desktop is on that cd
<fredl> crazydoode: well I didn't solve it, but I found that running an earlier kernel takes the problem away yet introduces another problem.
<fredsa> frogzoo, it's still attached at the mo, I'm just wondering about taking it off and putting it back on again. Should I use thermal paste again (I've already applied it once before)
<mimithebrain> khoda: yeah, but I did the install way before the servers where down ;)
<Seveas> Hexidigital, did you file it?
<wayward> jackson: well there you have it. :)  Just reinstall NVidia drivers.
<bobbyd> jackson: use lspci to see if your hardware is recognised
<khoda> Seveas: I guess I'll ask my question again once I have it installed. I'm a first time linux user, dont know how to do anything >_<
<codecaine> is synaptic down for downloads?
<Hexidigital> Seveas: if i reboot my server (still does it), my eth1 will become eth2 for no reason... i wonder if that could contribute to the dns error w/ the servers
<phaedrus44> are some repositories down
<mimithebrain> codecaine: the rep are down
<jackson> wayward: I've done that like five times =/
<ryan_naruto> i thought ubuntu would run faster than winxp on this machine???
<CrazyDoode> fredl: ati is a pain. I hate it. all my cards are ati.
<Seveas> Hexidigital, fix your /etc/iftab
<frogzoo> fredsa: you should clean the old lot off & reapply just a little/enough to close the air gaps
<zalmoxes> how do i increase the maximum number of allowed half-open tcp/ip connections? for use with bittorent......
<GlassCasket> So I just tried installing Ubuntu with the alternate CD, and installed Grub to the mbr. But when I boot, I get error 17. :\
<Enverex> ryan_naruto, Why did you think that?
<wayward> jakson: can you give me the output of modprobe nvidia>
<codecaine> gentoo is the fastest linux I ever seen funs way faster then xp too
<fredl> crazydoode: I have had no problems with the fglrx driver in Breezy at all, installed like a charm
<jackson> bobbyd: yeah it's recognized
<wayward> jackson: sorry, sudo modprobe nvidia > log.txt
<Seveas> codecaine, impossible. YOu already waste 2/3 of the time compiling things
<frogzoo> zalmoxes: u using firestarter?
<bobbyd> ryan_naruto: it should run just as fast, maybe your graphics hardware isn't installed properly
<fredl> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fredsa> frogzoo, should I use anything particularly to remove the old paste?
<zalmoxes> frogzoo: no
<jimmygoon> codecaine - everything ubuntu seems to be down, and I dislike the compiling aspect of gento
<codecaine> thats because it compiles from source
<bobbyd> ryan_naruto: check it's not using the vesa driver
<sven-tek> ryan_naruto, is your hardsisk dma mode activated?
<zalmoxes> frogzoo: freeloader
<Hexidigital> Seveas: only one entry... just a thought... was the last thing i could contribute to the solution of this problem
<codecaine> but have you actaully used it
<Seveas> codecaine, funroll-loops.org
<jimmygoon> yes
<codecaine> you must adminit its fast
<Enverex> codecaine, I've ran Gentoo on my server for 5 years or so now and 3 years on my desktop and longer on my laptop, I can't say there was much speed difference
<frogzoo> fredsa: isopropanol is best
<The_Jack_of_Club> <codecaine> is synaptic down for downloads? <- some people dont understand what repositorys and services are
<drunkmonkey> Has anybody had problems with SmartMedia flash disks?
<kbrooks> Seveas: dont link to him
<jackson> wayward: log.txt comes out blank
<regeya> Enverex: I concur
<fredsa> frogzoo, thanks :)
<Enverex> codecaine, Other than the hours, even days spent compiling things
<wayward> jackson: sorry again.  sudo modprobe nvidia &> log.txt
<Seveas> kbrooks, stop trying to boss me around.
<CrazyDoode> fredl: some do, my 9250 works fine, but my 9800pro is a bag of dirt.
<kbrooks> The_Jack_of_Club: why not educate him?
<frogzoo> zalmoxes: iptables doesn't block half opens by default
<fredl> when I run a lower version kernel and then start fgl_glxgears, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18696
<codecaine> I like use ubuntu because of the easy just was quite impressed with gentoo
<kbrooks> The_Jack_of_Club: Them, sorry
<fredl> does that mean anything to anybody?
<The_Jack_of_Club> educating people with kicks is not a good way to go though
<wayward> at least the paste bin works
<Seveas> The_Jack_of_Club, leave running the channel to us ok?
<jackson> wayward: again it's blank =/
<Enverex> The main  reason I changed to Ubuntu was because I was sick of being told to "fix it myself" every time the distro had some sort of complete breakdown due to broken ebuilds
<zalmoxes> frogzoo: there is no limit to the number of ips i can be connected to at one time in gnome?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ok
<CrazyDoode> fredl: it's not installed properly
<sven-tek> ryan_naruto, whats the result of  sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Seveas> wayward, that's because the pastebin is not in the Ubuntu DC 
<GlassCasket> So I just tried installing Ubuntu with the alternate CD, and installed Grub to the mbr. But when I boot, I get error 17. :\ Any ideas?
<wayward> jackson: then your module loads ok
<frogzoo> drunkmonkey: yep - cf won't autodetect in dapper
<jackson> wayward: oh cool. any idea what the problem could be then?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ill consider a different distribution with a more helpful community thank you
<regeya> Enverex, codecaine:  the only advantage *I* ever saw to Gentoo was when many, many apps had things available only as compile-time options...for stuff that linked against non-free, gentoo was great.  also agree that educating people with kicks is just going to encourage jackasses to be even more, erm, jackassy, just to throw in my 0.02 into another conversation
<jimmygoon> GlassCasket - what is your hd setup
<jimmygoon> ?
<CrazyDoode> fredl: put up the output of fglrxinfo on the pastebin
<jimmygoon> dual boot or multiple partitions?
<sobersabre>  <---- Seveas what is this character ?!
<GlassCasket> jimmygoon: I have a music hardrive (IDE), XP drive (SATA), and Linux drive (SATA)
<kbrooks> sobersabre: UTF-8 character
<wayward> jackson: I wouldn't know.  I've never had trouble with NVidia except after updating kernel, which would normally require me to reinstall the module itself.
<sobersabre> wow...
<GlassCasket> jimmygoon: I tried booting from all three also.
<sobersabre> :)
<kbrooks> sobersabre: it's latin-1, I think
<jimmygoon> GlassCasket - which hd did you install the Grub to?
<wayward> sobersabre: it's a japanese kana chracter
<fredl> crazydoode: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18697 seems like it's using Mesa now...
<fredl> Hrmmm
<zalmoxes> this place is overcrowded
<frogzoo> zalmoxes: only kernel limits which will probly depend on memory/cpu
<sobersabre> wayward, I thought it's japanese, but it looks like a wicked grin
<jimmygoon> zalmoxes - yes it is
<GlassCasket> jimmygoon: It asked me to install it to the mbr, so I did. And saw it was doing 'grub-install (hd0)'
<fredl> so lessee.... maybe there's something wrong in the linux-restricted-modules coz it seems I don't have those installed for *this* kernel
<wayward> sobersabre, I think it's from katakana :)
<codecaine> can you compile the newest kernels with ubuntu without waiting for an update?
<Enverex> sobersabre, It means Tsu in Japanese and Liu in Chinese.
<jimmygoon> GlassCasket - you might try installing it onto a diff hd, honestly though I really have to go, something just came up, sorry!!
<sobersabre> Tzu or Tsu ?
<jatek> hy
<frogzoo> GlassCasket: describe you disk setup...
<GlassCasket> jimmygoon: Thanks.
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<jbholman> okay, i know about a million people have probably asked this in the last five hours, but has there been any indication as to why many ubuntu services are currently down?
<profoX`> oh oh :P
<wayward> sobersabre: found it. Katakana "tsu"
<fredl> the linux-restricted-modules don't contain any proprietary ATI code, right?
<profoX`> check the topic jbholman quick !
<goatmale> no one knows
<max> hi
<goatmale> people speculate ninjas..
<jbholman> profox, oh i did, i was just wondering about the "why" aspect, but thanks!
<wayward> fredl: actually they carry fglrx drivers
<profoX`> jbholman: oh, i don't think anyone knows.. someone told me it was a DNS problem
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: He seems to be in the Grub prompt though. :\
<codecaine> is respirtorys were to go away for good it would be a tough time trying to install stuff on ubuntu
<marks> ahhh... ninjas.  Didn't realize they were after Ubuntu
<jbholman> i would tend to think pirates over ninjas
<sobersabre> goatmale what are you talking about ?
<jatek> help please!!!!I'm from hungary, and I don't know, that where I go to chat!!!!!!!!!!
<jbholman> or maybe pirates and ninjas at the same time
<fredl> wayward: hmm. And those are then compiled from source?
<Seveas> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<jbholman> but they usually don't work together
<MarcN> Any word on what the archives' problems are?  I have a 300Mhz system right now and want to use xubuntu-desktop.
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: you can do that at the grub prompt i think
<jatek> okay, thank you
<Warbo> jbholman: Damn pirates. I bet they were trying to get software for free from the Ubuntu servers. How dare they
<Cyball> hi can somebody tell me how can i send a TERM signal to an process without the command kill ???
<jatek> bye
<profoX`> MarcN: read before you ask.. the question is being asked constantly.. no one knows.. people suspect ninjas and pirates.. and someone thinks its a DNS problem
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: I don't even get a Grub prompt, I boot and it gives me the error right away.
<kbrooks> Warbo: lol
<hangfire> cocdecaine- yes if repositorys went away, ubuntu would go back to dependecy hell
<jatek> is someone, who from hungary?
<jbholman> Warbo: Silly pirates.
<wayward> fredl: only to some extent.  NVidia and ATI provide open-source wrappers which are used to inject their closed-source core modules into the kernel.  Those wrappers are subject to change along with the kernel.
<MarcN> profoX`: I did see that sevices were done.  Wondering why.
<ttyfscker> whats up with the ubuntu repos going down here lately?? yesterday us.archive.ubuntu.com was down.. today its archive.ubuntu.com
<profoX`> lol Warbo
<fredl> wayward: it just seems odd to me, when the linux-restricted-modules package is not installed, fglrxinfo tells me the OpenGL vendor string is Mesa Project. does that make sense ? (I'm still using the fglrx driver)
<kbrooks> jbholman: What?
<wayward> fredl: core source is closed.
<Anti-Tedd> Canonical had a power cut. Get over it.
<regeya> ttyfscker: READ the TOPIC please...ty
<jbholman> kbrooks: just having some fun
<jbholman> ...not really talking about software pirates
<wayward> fredl: yeah, Mesa loads up when there is no native OpenGL implementation
<jbholman> more about traditional pirates
<profoX`> MarcN: yes alot of people are wondering why :) but no one knows..
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: I see well the error means that grub doesn't understand the partition format. Do you have a scsi drive?
<kitsuneofdoom> anyone know why Canonical had a power cut?
<fredl> wayward: so the linux-restricted-modules is what you call the 'wrapper' ?
<kbrooks> kitsuneofdoom: Eh?
<ttyfscker> that was pretty crappy to get kicked
<wayward> Shuttleworth burned all his money on yet another space trip and now Canonical is being shut down.
<ttyfscker> regeya:: sorry.. i have been this chan a while.... i didnt notice the topic today
<regeya> Seveas: has that person been doing that a lot?  I know, I know, leave the running of the channel to you...
<marks> us.archive still seems to be down (from where I am)
<Cyball>  hi can somebody tell me how can i send a TERM signal to an process without the command kill ???
<jatek> HELLO MY NAME IS DORKA
<_rp> really
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: I have a music hardrive (IDE), XP drive (SATA), and Linux drive (SATA).
<profoX`> lol
<kitsuneofdoom> Cyball: I think you have to use kill or killall
<OoberMick> Cyball: pkill??
<kitsuneofdoom> Cyball: or pkill
<wayward> fredl: restricted-modules carry all the wrapper code, yeah, and the closed source core modules as well.  That's why they are Restricted. :)
<CrazyDoode> +
<wayward> fredl: and not installed by default.
<kbrooks> canonical.com is ......... down!
<javajazz> before i go:  have been running xubuntu on edgy for two weeks now; upgrade from dapper by changing sources to edgy.  synaptic helped fix discrepancies with some intuition from me; video drivers have changed names,etc.  ubuntu will thrive!!!
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: Which is the one with grub on it?
<frogzoo> GlassCasket: u installed grub to the ide?
<Warbo> Is nvidia-glx just a meta-package or does it contain the driver?
<wayward> cyball: kill -TERM blah
<GlassCasket> frogzoo: I think so, it asked to put it in the mbr and I said alright.
<jatek> WHAT ARE YOU UP TO WAYWARD?
<Warbo> !caps > jatek
<_rp> oh dear
<jrib> jatek: please don't use capital letters
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@53d83319.adsl.enternet.hu]  by Seveas
<Warbo> jrib: Maybe he's on MSDOS
<wayward> or on VT102
<kbrooks> Warbo: no
<kbrooks> wayward: no
<kbrooks> please.
<_rp> no
<kbrooks> dontt be silly
<rmjb> hey room
<kbrooks> lets talk about ubuntu
<fredl> wayward: Hmmm. so is there any decent documentation on that wrapper and core module? I'd like to try and get a trace of some sort to find out where things go wrong. I mean I get all kinds of trashing and eventually a hang with normal work when the linux-restricted-modules is installed, I get an instant hang when I run fgl_glxgears
<wayward> lol
<eric___> Any idea what happened to the www.ubuntu.com server?
<wayward> fredl: it's just a wild guess here, but I'd try playing around with AGP settings
<GlassCasket> frogzoo: Should I of said no?
<Enverex> hmmm, Ubuntu needs more icons for package files. At the moment all archives seem to have the same icon, which is confusing
<Cyball> wayward: i try it but the piece of software i wrote should give me out something but it does not
<kbrooks> Enverex: Eh?
<GlassCasket> eric___: Read the topic
<kbrooks> Enverex: All of them?
<fredl> wayward: Hmm, I have an X700 Pro board and it's PCI Express so AGP twiddling isn't going to help
<wayward> fredl: ah
<rmjb> so I messed around with my GDM and now I can't go into Login Window tool
<Cyball> wayward: i' m waiting for SIGTERM :-)
<kbrooks> eric___: read the topic please
<profoX`> eric___: they say it's pirates or ninjas
<rmjb> can someone help?
<Hexidigital>  /quit
<Warbo> Enverex: You can change the icon theme, or submit your own to the art team
<eric___> kbrooks:  That'll teach me to read.
<frogzoo> GlassCasket: this problem is caused by the bios & grub disagreeing on the ordering of disks, google/figure out how to boot linux from the grub prompt, then edit the /boot/grub/device.map & reinstall grub
<cypher1> hi frogzoo
<eric___> profoX': Pirate ninjas?
<wayward> Cyball: are you trying to stop your program?
<frogzoo> cypher1: hiya
<OoberMick> frogzoo: I was about to say that. Need to type faster....
<eric___> profoX': Spooky.
<fredl> wayward: so if the ATI drivers load Mesa when it can't find the wrapper / kernel module.... 3D should still work right?
<Enverex> Warbo, I know that, but I mean the default icon theme seems pretty good, just seems to be lacking severely in that area
<profoX`> eric___: or ninja pirates.
<goatmale> I think it was those leprichan ninjas
<frogzoo> over to you OoberMick, I gotta blow
<fredl> wayward: except slower?
<Enverex> kbrooks, seems to be
<Warbo> rmjb: Try going to a console with ctrl-alt-f1, purging gdm from within dpkg (with a --force-depends option so stuff doesn't get removed) then reinstalling
<rmjb> How can I get GDM to show user icons? Al-la Windows Welcome Screen?
<eric___> profoX': Did the server get attacked?
<goatmale> maybe pirjas
<Warbo> Enverex: I don't like the defaults, I use GANT icons
<wayward> fredl: I think it's X that loads Mesa.  Yeah, 3D should work, albeit with a low framerate
<GlassCasket> frogzoo: Do you think it'll boot if I don't install grub to the mbr?
<profoX`> eric___: might be possible
<Seveas> people, stop the offtopic talk.
<Enverex> kbrooks, gz, tar, bz2, deb, zip, etc all the same icon
<rmjb> okay thanks Warbo
<eric___> profoX': Something like this happened to the debian servers recently, I'm told.
<Cyball> wayward: yes i want to stop it
<profoX`> goatmale: pirhinjas ! ninja fishes
<wayward> fredl: actually X loads whatever it finds under libGL.so
<goatmale> haha
<trev__> ok, mabey it me or are all the repositories down today?
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: you need to fix the mbr now
<wayward> Cyball: what about Ctrl-C? :)
<_rp> lol
<fredl> wayward: Hmm, indeed. glxgears works... VERY slow framerate though indeed.
<frogzoo> GlassCasket: nope, without a boot loader in your mbr, the puter won't boot, no
<Cyball> wayward: Ctrl+C does not work
<eric___> profoX': I keep getting booted from IRC.  Is this part of the problem?
<mziesack> hi, are the repos down?
<_rp> read el topico stupido
<Warbo> rmjb: To display user icons either use a theme with a user selection window (I think "happy gnome" has one) or turn of the themed login and use the one with a "face browser"
<Stormx2> Seveas: haha nice
<Enverex> hmm, seems GDM is locked down on Ubuntu, you can't set auto-login or the theme or anything...
<trev__> they are for me
<GlassCasket> frogzoo: Ok. Because I installed Ubuntu 5.10 before and put grub in the mbr and it worked fine.
<gnomefreak> eric___: stop with the offtopic talk and you wont get removed
<rmjb> Thanks again Warbo!
<eric___> gnomefreak: Got it.
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: Look at /boot/grub/device.map change it so that the devices are correct. Reinstall grub
<profoX`> Seveas: what i do what i do..
<Seveas> Enverex, system  admin  login screen
<eric___> gnomefreak: Is KDE on or off topic?
<zalmoxes> i was messing around with the my xfce panel settings when it dissappeared. didnt appear when i restarted my com either how do i get it back?
<n0dl> the reason why the forums are down as well as ubuntu website is because canonical cut the power to their servers
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: So I'd have to boot with the live CD and check, right?
<jackson> hey I just installed the newest 1.0-8762 nvidia drivers and when I try to gdm start it tells me that the X module version is 8756 but it's trying to load 8762. how do I update the x module?
<n0dl> please await further updates
<jrib> Cyball: why can't you use the kill command?  ctrl-\ sends QUIT usually by the way
<wayward> Cyball: so it's not a console app
<n0dl> thank you:)
<gnomefreak> eric___: depends on if it is support related
<Enverex> Seveas, lol, I never clicked that as I thought it GAVE me a login window (which I admit I thought was odd) I didn't realise it was the setup
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-104-15-126.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<eric___> I got a kubuntu question - is this room OK or do I need to go a kubuntu room?
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: yeah
<meheren> err darn... I came in here to ask when the resporsirity and the wiki would be back up but it says DO NOT ASK....
<Warbo> jackson: Make sure you COMPLETELY remove an older version before installing a newer version
<Seveas> eric___, you can try here or #kubuntu
<regeya> eric___: just to throw in my 0.02...you might have better luck in #kubuntu
<rmjb> so how do I reserve my username on freenode?
<frogzoo> GlassCasket: it's possible to boot with what you've got - it's just grub's looking for the boot partition in the wrong place
<eric___> Seveas, regeya: thanks.
<jackson> Warbo: should I do something besides nvidia-installer --uninstall?
<Seveas> !register > rmjb
<gnomefreak> rmjb: register it
<fredl> Hmm, I'm going to restart my system with the 2.6.15-23 kernel and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23 and see what happens then...
<Warbo> jackson: Why don't you use the packages in Ubuntu?
<profoX`> Seveas: can't handle a joke eh ?
<GlassCasket> frogzoo: So how can I boot with what I've got?
<trev__> does anyone know why all the repos are down?
<wayward> fredl: good luck.  I have that setup on AMD64 and it works
<jrib> trev__: /topic
<Mempf> its not jsut the repos
<gnomefreak> profoX`: jokes go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ttyfscker> can i ask what exactly is the deal with the servers without getting kicked?
<jackson> Warbo: those don't work either. probably because I'm not uninstalling it correctly like you said
<Hexidigital> trev__: read the topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-224-73-47.nycap.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<Mempf> everything is down
<Cyball> jrib: because the console is free it does not freeze after starting the prog
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: What am I suppose to do with device.map exactly?
<regeya> wow, people do NOT read the /topic, do they
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<frogzoo> GlassCasket: there's instruction about the web, just google, you'll find a half dozen howtos
<Warbo> jackson: Yes, uninstall with the --uninstall, then don't use the Nvidia provided archives
<braddock> Is there a repo mirror I can use directly?
<GlassCasket> frogzoo: Ok.
<gnomefreak> braddock: no
<braddock> 'k.  thanks.
<jrib> Cyball: you can still use kill with the process's pid though, can't you?
<kbrooks> braddock: i use nl AND it works
<jrib> Cyball: or killall with the name of the process?
<kbrooks> is this the first time EVER that ubuntu has been completely down?
<isonice> hi, just a little question... it's very easy to burn files/music to a CD under ubuntu, but how about burning an ISO image...?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/kbrooks]  by Seveas
<wayward> isonice: even easier
<Alan_De_Smet> /trev
<Cyball> jrib: kill works but it does not give me the feedback before ending
<MarcN> isonice: right click on an .iso in nautilus
<Seveas> isonice, rightclick on it and select burn
<MarcN> Seveas: jinx
<jrib> Cyball: ok, I don't understand exactly what you want to do then.  I though you just wanted to kill it
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: So I have to check device.map and look at which device is first in the list. Then do 'grub-install(hd*)', where * is the first device in device.map?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl.wildcat.mv.com]  by Seveas
<Warbo> isonice: You may need an extension to Nautilus if the option is not there
<kaled> who shot the *all* servers down?
<isonice> my goodness! there it is! :D perhaps it was too easy for me to even think about it...
<wayward> isonice: you can also drag-and-drop the image into CD Creator window.  Hit Burn and it will ask you if you want to burn the image.
<Cyball> jrib: it should give me an ouptut like ... server is going down ...
<amadeo1988> back again
<wayward> isonice: just make sure you don't drag-drop more than that one file.
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: yes but make sure that it agrees with what you expect
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: And what exactly do I expect? lol
<wayward> remember, Ubuntu has no responsibility for the content of .ISO image :D
<isonice> wayward: now that's a cool feature too, burning an ISO as a file happened to me more than once
<amadeo1988> i was wandering is there a way i can view my ubuntu linux partition and read or copy files to my ntfs paritions from windowsxp ? i don't wanna write just read and copy files from it too ntfs or even fat32
<wayward> isonice, I know exactly what you're talking about
<Seveas> !ntfs > amadeo1988
<Warbo> !explore2fs
<goonies> theres supposedly is some driver out now that has been tested as safe for writing and deleting to ntfs partitions
<ubotu> I know nothing about explore2fs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> Cyball: I see now.  So your program isn't sending the output to the terminal
<isonice> LoL! I guess it's okay since I'm trying to burn ubuntu ISO itself
<Cyball> jrib: yes
<wayward> isonice: we should patch CD Creator to show a little smiley when it sees Ubuntu being burnt. :)
<OoberMick> GlassCasket: Thats a good question ;) You want it to agree with your bios I'm not exactly sure
<Cyball> jrib: could be that i used the wrong singnal name for that SIGTERM is it right ???
<GlassCasket> OoberMick: Oh ok, so then device.map should be in the same order as my BIOS. Thanks man. :)
<wayward> Cyball: *kill commands take -15, -TERM, -SIGTERM
<fredl> ok so I'm now in 2.6.15-23 and have the 2.6.15-23 linux-restricted-drivers installed. So far no sign of screen trashing and fglrxinfo says that OpenGL vendor strings is ATI Technologies Inc.
<wayward> Cyball: whichever you prefer
<omac> It would be cool to see ubuntu modify apt to become a peer-to-peer repository to fix this problem. Imagine the bandwidth.  Sure there would be the mirrors which act like permanent seeds but when they go down like the security.ubuntu.com did, it would be nice to see the leeching peers become the backup for the peer to peer repository.  What do you think?
<wayward> fredl: kudos
<Cyball> wayward: THX
<isonice> wayward: lol yeah why not :) thanks for answering, have a nice day...
<wayward> isonice: same to you :)
<Enverex> What's the command for uploading to REVU?
<kitsuneofdoom> omac: that is actually a good idea. Ubuntu, the Bittorrent distro
<Seveas> omac, people are actually working on that
<fredl> wayward: promising... lemme see if I can also run fgl_glxgears, if I don't say anything soon you know I can't :P
<wayward> fredl: hope we don't see you (Leaving: ...)
<omac> apt-torrent :)
<fredl> wayward: running at 1051 FPS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h229.163.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
<wayward> fredl: whee
<amadeo1988> That link didnt answer my questions
<zsh> omac: wouldnt that make ubuntu unsecure
<fredl> that's pretty fast I think :P
<Seveas> zsh, not if the gpg/md5 checks are kept
<wayward> apt-mule
<gnomefreak> how did you know that he was pming me lol
<Seveas> gnomefreak, telepathy ;)
<Enverex> zsh, not with MD5's and keys
<PingunZ> is www.ubuntu.com and www.ubuntuforums.org also down there ?
<kitsuneofdoom> zsh: md5 is a little outdated.
<gnomefreak> ;)
<_rp> or ircop ;)
<kitsuneofdoom> eep
<omac> no because the signatures are embedded into each package.  Any tampering renders the package invalid for the install.
<gnomefreak> PingunZ: everything is down
<kitsuneofdoom> that meant to go to omac
<PingunZ> ty gnomefreak :) I was very worried ;)
<zsh> ok. hadnt thot of that
<moebius_> all bittorrent downloads are already checked against hashes in the torrent file
<kitsuneofdoom> however, md5 is getting insecure
<braddock> Seveas: scary to think that every ubuntu system in the world could then be hacked if that one master cert is compromised though...but that is a problem with live updates anyway.
<kitsuneofdoom> people will be able to cause md5 collisons soon
<moebius_> bt verifies each chunk of the file as it receives it
<Seveas> braddock, true
<zsh> kitsuneofdoom, how so?
<kitsuneofdoom> I read it on slashdot like half a year ago, that someone generated a program to cause md5 collisions or something
<moebius_> zsh - md5 is a hash function
<moebius_> the nature of a hash is it maps numbers from a very large set to a smaller set
<wayward> md5 collisions?
<Seveas> kitsuneofdoom, far too theoretical to be useful yet
<kitsuneofdoom> Oh, good
<Seveas> and collisions aren't suitable for attacking archives
<Seveas> and this is all very offtopic in here 
<asdfgghhjj> I just installed 6.06 and the crash of servers broke down the update in half... whah
<wayward> I read in Science that AES is flawed. :D
<moebius_> so it follows that for any hash value there's more than one value that maps to it by the hash function
<yamla> asdfgghhjj, same problem here.  :)
<kitsuneofdoom> asdfgghhjj: Sorry, the repositories are down
<zsh> moebius_, i thot a different md5 is always generated for different files
<wayward> still nobody is worried
<kitsuneofdoom> oh yeah
<zsh> moebius_, how would they collide
<gnomefreak> READ THE /TOPIC PEOPLE
<abeco> Hello, I have recently bought a MP4 that can reproduce videos, but I haven't found any program in ubuntu to transcode any video to .amv format. Do you know about any program?
<Seveas> !offtopic > zsh
<fredl> wayward: Hmm, too soon. fgl_glxgears locked up X after about 20 seconds running.
<Seveas> abeco, no.
<Seveas> mp4 is patent encumbered
<wayward> fredl: :/
<kitsuneofdoom> I think I'm going to switch to Wingdows to play some games
<Commander-Crowe> I LOVE XFCE!!!!
<Seveas> !caps
<abeco> in spain the are no software patents
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Hexidigital> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Enverex> abeco, avidemux
<wayward> fredl: your bst bet is to wait until the forums get back up and search
<zsh> Seveas, ok.
<AngryElf> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Warbo> abeco: amv?
<abeco> Enverex thanks
<Commander-Crowe> AngryElf: yes
<asdfgghhjj> well, I have a newbie question (please don't shoot me): I can't apt-get, so how can I install MPlayer?
<rsk> angystardust: topic
<bobbyd> abeco: mencoder
<wayward> fredl: sorry for not being of great assistance
<fredl> wayward: does ubuntu also have a bugtracking system?
<rsk> doh
<abeco> Warbo yes .amv
<Hexidigital> asdfgghhjj: read the topic
<Enverex> asdfgghhjj, By waiting, heh
<abeco> mencoder doesnt work
<wayward> fredl: yeah, in launchpad
<rsk> fredl: yes launcpad
<Warbo> abeco: Never heard of that
<Seveas> asdfgghhjj, waut for the repos to come back up and use apt-get after that
<moebius_> zsh - a md5 value is 128 bits.  which means there are 2^128 possible values. which is a lot.  But the .deb files that are hashed are each waaaay bigger than 128 bits
<TheCan> hi! It seems security.ubuntu.com is down :( is there any mirror?
<nry> hola
<abeco> Warbo I haven't heard about it too
<fredl> wayward: no problem, I find it convenient to talk and often I talk myself towards some sort of solution :P
<Seveas> TheCan, just be patient...
<HedgeMage> asdfgghhjj: wait unil things are back together, unfortunately.  Unless, of course, someone you know and trust already has it and can send you the packages, and it's urgent enough to go through all the trouble ;)
<Enverex> abeco, run "file" against one of those files and see what it says, i.e. "file blah.amv"
<wayward> fredl: hehe
* AngryElf thinks Seveas should kick people out for not reading the topic when "rejoining" when they actually rejoin.....not when they've been in the channel for 24+ hours
<nry> are the ubuntu servers up?
<moebius_> zsh - so there can't be a unique md5 value for every possible .deb binary file
<Seveas> nry, no
* _rp slaps nry around a bit with a large trout
<Seveas> AngryElf, please leave running this channel to the operators
<fredl> so where is this 'launchpad' ?
<omac> #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<omac> deb http://ubuntu.rucus.ru.ac.za/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted
<omac> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<omac> deb-src http://ubuntu.rucus.ru.ac.za/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted
<omac>   #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<omac> deb http://ubuntu.rucus.ru.ac.za/ubuntu/ dapper-security universe multiverse
<Seveas> fredl, launchpad.net (currently also down)
<abeco> Enverex one minute
<omac> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<moebius_> zsh - so it follows that for a given md5 value, there's more than one input value (possible .deb file) that could map to it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<asdfgghhjj> HedgeMage, thanks. Fortunately, it's not urgent :)
<Warbo> zsh: If hashes were unique then they wouldn't be hashes, they would be lossless compression
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<moebius_> zsh - now the security of md5 is that it's easy to go from .deb => md5 but there's no easy way to go to md5 => .deb
<fredl> oh okay Seveas.
<Commander-Crowe> uk.archives isn't working anymore either
<Seveas> omac, don't flood.
<wayward> zsh: there is NO way to go back from md5 :)
<gnomefreak> omac: all servers are down and dont paste thank you
<Enverex> Commander-Crowe, It wasn't in the first place
<omac> sorry Seveas.
<pekay> what archives is working?
<rmjb> au.archive.ubuntu.com is still up as a respository
<nry> Seveas, what's the problem?
<Commander-Crowe> Enverax: I was using it about half hour ago
<HedgeMage> asdfgghhjj: :)
<Commander-Crowe> Enverex: I was using it about half hour ago
<abeco> jose@serhost:/mnt/sda1$ file Equilibrium.amv
<abeco> Equilibrium.amv: RIFF (little-endian) data
<fredl> nl.archive.ubuntu.com is up...
<ubuntufan> oh man, just when i format my hard drive things go offline :/
<Warbo> abeco: Isn't RIFF an audio format?
<moebius_> zsh - it is possible to create a file that has the same md5 by brute force algorithms but it's very slow
<omac> use the above .za dapper security repository.  It works.  the non-security stuff works from be.archive, en.archive, ca.archive.
<abeco> don't know... I only understand little endian
<yamla> ca.archive didn't work for me.
<Enverex> Warbo, Yeah
<Seveas> omac, don't encourage people to switch. that's just moving the problem around
<Seveas> PATIENCE is the key here
<Enverex> RIFF is Raw AIFF format
<Sepheebear> didnt somebody come up with an app before to find the closest working mirrors?
<Warbo> Just that MP4 is usually video
<jtshaw> mirrorselect
<rmjb> Oh, the servers are flooded then... okay then don't switch to what I posted above
<Sepheebear> jtshaw: ah that's it
<fredl> haha so apt-get install mirrorselect ;-)
<Commander-Crowe> uk.archives went down because to many people used it
* Dave2 is using the UK Mirror Service one - http://www.mirrorservice.org/
<wayward> moebius_: that's an interesting idea; someone putting malicious code into a .deb, then adding dummy file with nonsense data just to make it compute to the original MD5 after zipping
<rmjb> wow, ubuntu is out growing itself
<rmjb> that 10mill from Mark will get used in bandwidth costs!
<fredl> wayward: that's real hard to do, one of the characteristics of MD5
<Seveas> !offtopic > rmjb
<wayward> moebius_: never thought of that, but sure is possible, even ifonly in theory :)
<moebius_> yep
<Sepheebear> i already have a bunch of mirrors listed in a file just for this kind of situation
<chowells2> wayward: yes, do you realise how hard it would be to do?
<Sepheebear> i think i got it off of packages.ubuntu.com
<wayward> sure
<rmjb> sorry, new
<moebius_> all hash functions are vulnerable to collisions
<moebius_> it's just an issue of how hard it is to generate them
<Seveas> !offtopic > moebius_
<ubuntufan> Seveas: sorry to ask , but do you have some idea when it's getting back online?
<moebius_> alright, end of that discussion :)
<gnomefreak> never
<Seveas> ubuntufan, no.
<gnomefreak> ;)
<fredl> well somebody did show some vulnerabilities in the MD5 algorithm a while ago so it is possible
<omac> Please keep in mind the za archive above is in a university in South Africa(country of birth of ubuntu).  The security repository is necessary to avoid silly errors in aptitude. the non-security stuff works fine on many country archives.  I tried ca.archive, en.archive, be.archive and had no problems. for the non-security stuff.
<wayward> hash discussion has been hashed.
<gnomefreak> hes getting tiring
<pekay>   Could not resolve au.security.ubuntu.com
<pekay> is there a working security repository?
<gnomefreak> omac: drop it
<goatmale> pekay read the topic
<Seveas> pekay, be PATIENT
<omac> ok ok :) I'll stop.
<pekay> i know.. ;p
<Seveas> it'll come back
<rmjb> I couldn't get security from au
<fredl> could not resolve huh? Hmmm.
<nry> Hey ppl, I'm so sad....I can't upgrade now!!
<pekay> i thought there'd be an austrailian security repository thing :p
<gnomefreak> rmjb: comment security repos out if you are gonna try to work around it
<fredl> should au.security.ubuntu.com exist in DNS?
<P4W3R> hello
<Seveas> Fredl no
<pekay> fredl: im only guessing.
<pekay> ...
<fredl> ok.
<RedGhost> xchat isnt saving my display settings, anyone know how to fix this/
<Dave2> UK Mirror Service ( http://www.mirrorservice.org/ ) appears to have -security, though I've not actually tried it
<Sepheebear> mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu seems to be up and working
<A[D] minS> Seveas: so which is exist to use now ?
<Seveas> A[D] minS, be patient
<P4W3R> i was going to ask about ubuntu servers
<rmjb> I'm getting stuff still from synaptic so it's no biggy
<Warbo> I was suprised at seeing over 900 people in the room, but since there is very little support going on it looks like they're mostly to do with apt mirrors
<P4W3R> ^^
<rmjb> I didn't switch to au, that's what was installed for me
<P4W3R> which server runs, i need to low-level format a hard disk?
<P4W3R> which server runs?, i need to low-level format a hard disk
<Warbo> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<techrush> are te ubuntu forums down ?
<techrush> o ok
<techrush> sorry topic....
<phuzz> whats the name of the ubuntu that comes with xfce right off the bat?
<P4W3R> i do not feel ignored
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Warbo> xubuntu
<Seveas> phuzz, xubuntu
<zalmoxes> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phuzz> thats it!
<wayward> phuzz: xubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> er sorry - random no
<fredl> Seveas - any place where we can look at the status of service downage without asking on here?
<P4W3R> QUESTION: what should I use to low-level format a harddisk?
<lophyte> anyone know if the repo servers are down?
<pekay> read topic
<rOss^FX> yes read the TOPIC
<Seveas> fredl, just try to connect
<fredl> lophyte - yes.
<P4W3R> good bless the irc
<abeco> excuse me, but the person who has recomended me avidemux, can transcode into mp4, but what I need is to transcode it to .amv format
<P4W3R> XD
<paiiiiii> Hi, does anyone know how i can get my regular ethernet to work? Its an "Agere Systems" card and 'lspci' shows: "Ethernet controller: Agere systems: Unknown device ed01"
<wayward> P4W3R: you normally shouldn't
<_TomTom_> P4W3R, depends on your hard disk, go to website constructor, may there is an apps
<interfear> US still down eh
<redcard> Most drives haven't supported/done low level in a long time.
<Warbo> fredl: "for (;1;) ; do sudo apt-get update && sleep 180 ; done" That will check every three minutes :)
<P4W3R> linux app ...
<wayward> P4W3R: first place to start looking would be your BIOS software
<Seveas> Warbo, heh 
<redcard> Most drive manufactuerers have a tool to do it.. but they don't recommend it
<wayward> or am I too 90s
<narfnastier> Warbo, that should be "for ((;;) ..."
<P4W3R> is a macintosh disk
<P4W3R> maybe i should use apple utility
<redcard> P4W3R: Why do you need to low level it?
<minerale> Hello, what is going on at canonical ?
<fredl> Warbo: not a great idea :) Anyway, only thing I'd like to know for sure is whether this is a security related issue and if any of the repositories have been penetrated.
<P4W3R> bad blocks
<abeco> do you know a program that can transcode a .avi into an .amv one?
<redcard> Ugh.
<tyr`> how do i register a channel on this server?
<Warbo> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 14123 kB, installed size 42172 kB
<wayward> P4W3R, make sure you have specified the correct geometry.  Some drives will report bad sectors if the geometry isn't set right in BIOS.
<P4W3R> no bios
<elkbuntu> minerale, read the topic. do /topic to see it again
<Shish> .amv o_O
<Warbo> Maybe
<lophyte> oh, sorry guys.. I didn't see the topic
<P4W3R> macintosh
<apokryphos> tyr`: /msg chanserv help register
<profoX`> tyr`: /chanserv register help
<redcard> Low levelling won't fix bad blocks.  The modern OS's and Bios will mark the sectors as bad.
<profoX`> help register..
<tyr`> thanks
* econthrust is away: work-work
<profoX`> what apokryphos said
<redcard> If it's giving you a lot of errors, you might as well give up on the drive and save the data
<P4W3R> that process fixed the problem
* Callahad looks at topic, doesn't ask the obvious question :)
<fredl> ick my screen is really trashing right now...
<P4W3R> i used apple utility
<P4W3R> it takes about 6 hour
<yamla> Sometimes something like spinrite (commercial software, but a reasonable price) can help with hard drives.
<P4W3R> 6 hours to complete
<zazeem> how can i move my game icons into a different menu on ubuntu? i made sub categories in my game folder and dont know how to move them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> brb
<redcard> P4W3R: That likely isn't fixing things, though.
<Seveas> zazeem, try alacarte
<Warbo> zazeem: Alacarte
<redcard> Just make certain you have backups.
<yanis> is ubuntu.com offline?
<nathan> title answered my question, I just changed http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for now
<minerale> elkbuntu: yeah, I see it's down, but why? what's going on?
<elkbuntu> minerale, your guess is as good as that of anyone here.
<zazeem> warbo: i tried alecarte but i cant move files into other folders
<P4W3R> form year to year the problem happens again
<P4W3R> is the disk
<tyr`> how do i get opped in a channel i registered?
<zazeem> saveas: i tried alecarte but i cant move files into other folders
<cello_rasp> i thought ubuntuforums were on a separate server
<redcard> P4W3R: Then it sounds like the disk is going to fail on you.
<Warbo> zazeem: I think it is possible to drag 'n' drop. If not you can manually add them to one and remove from another
<Seveas> tyr`, irc help in ##help
<minerale> elkbuntu: are the ubuntu servers in south africa ?
<elkbuntu> tyr`, this is sooo not the right room for that question.
<ardchoille> zazeem: I was told that this is a limitation of the manu standard that gnome is using.
<Enverex> cello_rasp, It's a DNS issue afaik
<apokryphos> tyr`: /msg ubotu freenode
<P4W3R> redcard: yeah i know
<Seveas> cello_rasp, not since earlier this year
<zazeem> o :/
<elkbuntu> minerale, i have no idea where they are
<P4W3R> redcard: has 5 years
<zazeem> is there any way to combine the three menus at the bottom into one menu?
<zazeem> aplications places system all into one?
<Seveas> zazeem, add the alternative menu applet to your panel
<ardchoille> zazeem: This is why I switched window managers in gnome, I can change the menu system around the way I want it ;)
<sertinell> hi
<P4W3R> if i format in hfs or dos, some tools get rid of the bad blocks,
<redcard> P4W3R: It doesn't get rid of the bad blocks.
<Callahad> I'd like to export my home across campus. I'll mainly be using macs, but will want to access it from a PC on occasion. How can I decide between netatalk/samba, nfs/samba, or just samba? I've only briefly worked with nfs, and such sharing still seems to be a bit of black magic to me.
<P4W3R> ignore them
<P4W3R> or something
<redcard> You're not listening.  It marks them as bad.  The OS just goes over it.
<nathan> is there a place to get a list of official mirrors?
<Seveas> redcard, bad blocks means you have to buy a new disk
<P4W3R> but if i format in ext or reiser
<khoda> so i just installed from the alternate cd, and when i boot my computer makes like 5 beeps
<sertinell> Wath gcc-flags are used in ubuntu-ppc ??
<Seveas> nathan, yes, but that place is also down
<Seveas> !archvie
<ruoho> but u cant change the security repo. theres only 1 afaik
<P4W3R> the bad blocks are there
<ubotu> I know nothing about archvie - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !archive
<ubotu> I know nothing about archive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<GG_Allin> has anyone managed to get the intel pro wireless 3945 card to work in Ubuntu?  mine doesn't seem to get an IP address from my DHCP server, even though I enabled DHCP, etc.
<Seveas> meh
<apokryphos> nathan: /msg ubotu mirrors
<Warbo> khoda: Do the POST messages come up?
<mimithebrain> if there other mirrors that ubuntu supports that I can use
<mimithebrain> oh...
<jbholman> callahad: i've found that sshfs is easiest
<redcard> The symptom you are describing is a hardware failure.    You might mitigate it by ignoring the blocks, but you will eventually lose the drive.
<khoda> so i just installed from the alternate cd, and when i boot my computer makes like 5 beeps and nothing else happens
<apokryphos> mimithebrain: /msg ubotu mirrors
<Seveas> mimithebrain, just be patient
<omac> Callahad: try not using netatalk and samba.  try ssh, scp...you connect and get the files and you are in and out.
<nry> I have a SCSI HDD with bas blocks, any Idea to restore them
<Seveas> nry, buy a new disk
<redcard> I gotta go get some lunch, but if you're looking for a tool like what apple's does, we don't have such a tool.  Most bios oes it.
<Seveas> bad blocks tend to spread like the plague
<Warbo> khoda: Sound like a harware problem. Check your RAM, drives and stuff are inserted right
<Callahad> jbholman: I don't believe FUSE or sshfs work on macs. Please correct me if I'm wrong
<abeco> Warbo do you know about other program to transform into .amv?
<Enverex> P4W3R, If it's a drive made in the last 6 years and you're seeing bad blocks, that means it's about to die. The drive hides bad blocks using reserved space initially, transparent to the PC itself. If you start seeing them it means there are a LOT.
<nry> Seveas, nice answer man
<sertinell> Wath gcc-flags are used in ubuntu-ppc ??
<mimithebrain> Seveas: sorry, it wasn't me that posted the original question, I just expanded it ;)
<khoda> Warbo: I just installed, rebooted. used grub to get into windows. rebooted windows. then this happened. i didn't change anything
<jbholman> callahad: i actually have no clue about macs, i failed to see that in your question.  sry.
<definity> wait!
<ubuntufan> Seveas: if i may ask, why is it down?
<EvanCarroll> Is there a site where they have a tech status servers etc?
<Callahad> omac: That's what I've been doing, however, I'd like to be able to let Vim and other local tools run amok in my remote home.
<Warbo> abeco: The only transcoding programs are avidemux, transcode, ffmpeg (and ffmpeg2theora), VLC and mencoder
<Seveas> ubuntufan, I don't know that
<java> guys, ubuntu.com is out?
<Warbo> abeco: I mean that I know of
<definity> how can i get infrared working on ubuntu
<geekdom> Hey, I ubuntu newby and need to add packages such as VNC to my ubuntu.   I know to install it is apt-get install xxxx.   What I need to know is how to see what the name of the packages are for ubuntu.   Aptatude just confused me and is there a better tool and how do I use it ?
<Enverex> Proprietory formats = Ball suckage
<P4W3R> Enverex: ohh that is the reason
<Callahad> jbholman: Thanks for the suggestion, anywho, I've been pretty psyched about FUSE - just wish it wasn't locked to linux :)
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<khoda> Warbo: I just installed, rebooted. used grub to get into windows. rebooted windows. then this happened. i didn't change anything
<Seveas> geekdom, system  admin  synaptic or applications  add/remove
<P4W3R>  Enverex: maybe i should trash it
<abeco> Warbo and any idea about what hell is RIFF (little-endian) data ?
<Enverex> Warbo, No sucking of tennis balls or ping-pong balls?
<Warbo> abeco: music, Raw audio
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-9-189-109.bulldogdsl.com]  by Seveas
<P4W3R>  Enverex: better than lose valuable data
<jbholman> callahad: so macs do nfs?
<mimithebrain> geekdom: you may not get anything from the repository right now...
<abeco> Warbo but is a video...
<_atomic> sup
<Frizz0> hello
<Warbo> abeco: Probably got detected wrong
<Thirsteh> If I wanted to DNS redirect incoming connections on a certain host on one machine, directly to another machine (including what port number), would I be using, "A", "CNAME", "Web-forward", or "Web-alias"? (Basically what DynDNS does)
<Callahad> jbholman: Since OS X 10.3, I believe.
<Seveas> Thirsteh, dns doesn't redirect incoming connections
<gzurl> hi guys! can anybody update to security.ubuntu.com at the moment???
<khoda> I just installed from the alternate cd. rebooted. got into windows through grub. rebooted in windows aand then my computer made 5 beeps on the reboot and nothing else happened. Whats going on?
<Warbo> abeco: Try one of those "file extension" sites that tell you what loads of letter combinations are supposed to represent
<HiP_P> hows the ubuntu servers going?
<wayward> jbholman, Callahad: I can confirm that 10.3 has NFS
<_atomic> I'll find out
<mimithebrain> gzurl: reps are down
<abeco> Warbo any idea on where can i found more information?
<jbholman> callahad: i'm guessing the main problems for you could be firewalls
<Callahad> jbholman: As far as I know, Macs natively support NFS, AFP, FTP, WebDAV, and CIFS
<Thirsteh> Seveas?
<narfnastier> khoda, double check your hardware connections (keyboard, mouse, etc.)
<omac> Callahad:rdesktop and terminal server client are available they have something to do with vnc.
<khoda> narfnastier: i didn't change anything, though :\
<doctormo> are the servers still not up? *sigh*
<Callahad> omac: That's something I hadn't thought about. I'll look into it! Thanks!
<narfnastier> khoda, the BIOS beeping means that something in hardware has failed
<Callahad> jbholman: I'm on a college campus with a pretty liberal access policies, and a ClassB network block heavily guarded from non-academic users. Within the block, I won't have any trouble passing packets.
<khoda> narfnastier: just checked and rebooted. same problem - what now?
<abeco> well I will continue looking for something, thanks for the help Warbo
<HiP_P> ok
<omac> gzurl:#deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<omac> deb http://ubuntu.rucus.ru.ac.za/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted
<omac>     #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<omac> deb-src http://ubuntu.rucus.ru.ac.za/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted
<omac>     #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<omac> deb http://ubuntu.rucus.ru.ac.za/ubuntu/ dapper-security universe multiverse
<omac> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-216-106-108-63.storm.ca]  by Seveas
<jbholman> callahad: hey not bad, i have enought problems within my own house with firewalls!
<The> yo
<narfnastier> khoda, you may need professional tech support
<Thirsteh> Seveas, feel free to tell me what DNS does then.
<P4W3R> thanks
<Protostar> sup all
<Callahad> jbholman: I can't wait to move out into the real world and not be able to ssh into myuserid-x.res.carleton.edu from anywhere :(
<geekdom> This did not seem to have any packages:   system  admin  synaptic or applications  add/remove
<Seveas> Thirsteh, it resoves names into numbers
<geekdom> Is there a command line ?
<khoda> narfnastier: that's so strange. I had just gotten into windows, everything worked fine. i rebooted and got the beeps
<Skaag> Thirsteh: it's a special coffee machine
<mimithebrain> geekdom: apt-get install xxx
<narfnastier> khoda, hardware always fails unexpectedly
<jbholman> callahad: yeah.......get ready, no more static ip for probably the rest of your life
<Skaag> geekdom: it's possible that you aren't seeing packages because the repositories are currently down
<commctrl> Thirsteh, if you want to run your own dns server, look at bind
<geekdom> Apt-get install xxx, but I need to know the exact name of the package
<geekdom> ouchy.
<Thirsteh> Seveas, so how is resolving a particular subdomain of a site into a different IP than the main server not redirecting?
<jbholman> has anybody tried those repos omac posted?
<Callahad> jbholman: B... but what about IPv6!? I'd been banking on that, man! :D
<commctrl> geekdom, there's a GUI frontend to apt-get, it's called Synaptic
<Skaag> Thirsteh: the web server has to honour that new hostname
<Seveas> Thirsteh, redirevting is sending traffic to another host tnam originally meant to
<Skaag> Thirsteh: and then decide on redirections (or not)
<eniac_petrov> hi all
<Callahad> geekdom: there's also a text-mode gui to apt-get called aptitude
<Skaag> hi eniac_petrov, did you read the topic? :)
<Thirsteh> Gosh, whatever.
<Skaag> Thirsteh: I'm a DNS guru, ask me ;-)
<eniac_petrov> Skaag yes, I am here for it :-D
<tmccrary> Hey
<Skaag> eniac_petrov: have you come to hold our hands? :-)
<Skaag> anyway welcome :)
<eniac_petrov> thanks :-D
<tmccrary> I got xorg 7.1 compiled and working, my i810 screen rotation works great
<cowbud> haha I would ask but meh
<Thirsteh> Skaag, I simply want a certain address to resolve to the IP of another machine so I can telnet othercomputer.somesite.com port 7000 and connect to someothersite.com's port 7000, does that make sense?
<paiiiiii> 'bash: make: command not found' - what shall i install?
<bobbyd> hi
<Callahad> Damnit! I just hit an apt-get update. The first two servers it checked were non-Canonical/Ubuntu repositories. I saw things working and almost jumped out of my chair :(
<Protostar> Anyone know when the repositories will be back up?
<pekay> apt-get install make
<Seveas> !compiling paiiiiii
<ubotu> I know nothing about compiling paiiiiii - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skaag> Thirsteh: sure, no problem, sounds easy enough
<bobbyd> does the dapper installer configure for dual core automatically?
<tmccrary> however, when I use xsetwacom to rotate my tablet's pen digitizer, I can only rotate one aspect (i.e. stylus or eraser, but not both). Anyone in here have experience with tablet pc's on linux?
* Callahad paces about the room holding himself
<zazeem> how do i install a deb file?
<Seveas> Protostar, as soon as we know, you know
<Skaag> Thirsteh: are you in control of the primary domain?
<Thirsteh> Skaag, what I'm asking is what type to use; A, CNAME, Web-forward or Web-alias?
<Seveas> !deb > zazeem
<Protostar> ok cool
<bobbyd> zazeem: dpgk -i name_of_package
<paiiiiii> pekay: the thing is that i dont have any internet on the laptop, thats the thingy im trying to fix...
<Skaag> Thirsteh: you want an A or PTR
<eniac_petrov> zazeem sudo apt-get somefile.deb
<Thirsteh> Skaag, thanks, that was the answer I was looking for :)
<Skaag> Thirsteh: A record would be ok
<eniac_petrov> or from gui
<amarokker> can someone tell me how to tweak firefox? I tried the forums- as the topic says, its down.
<Callahad> zazeem: either 'sudo gdebi' or 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' Gdebi is graphical and smart (dependencies), dpkg isn't
<bobbyd> Protostar: use the mirrors
<bobbyd> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:c5cTOW7xvvMJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive+&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=safari
<Thirsteh> Skaag, I don't have the PTR option, it's a remote hosting solution which is very limited, there is a DNS admin panel however.
<user_> basic question (i hope) would help me trmenedously tho: is there any command to set all file/user rights to default values at once?
<Thirsteh> Skaag, but I'll try A :)
<caglar> is ubuntuforums down?
<Protostar> what mirrors?
<Skaag> Thirsteh: I figured, so yes, "A" will do it.
<wayward> user_ chmod 644 file
<Thirsteh> Skaag, thanks again.
<caglar> :)
<Skaag> Thirsteh: my pleasure mate
<khoda> so when i reboot i get 5 quick beeps. what's the first thing i should check?
<user_> way: thx, i meant the whole system values though
<jbroome> khoda: ram
<user_> just like after a fresh install
<Callahad> How much space is required to set up a full, local universe/multiverse/main/restricted repository for the release, security, backports, and updates?
<cowbud> khoda: your motherboard manual
<HiP_P> thanks bobbydd
<commctrl> user_, why?
<Seveas> khoda, the user manual of your motherboard ;)
<wayward> user_: you mean the defaults or change permissions on a set of files?
<caglar> I compiled the 2.6.17 kernel on my ubuntu machine but now I cant mount my second hdd when using the new kernel.
<MagicFab> Seveas, isn' t there a way to /msg any newcomers instead of kicking them for just asking ? Seems no one ever reads that topic
<caglar> anyone got an idea?
* cowbud nods to seveas
<Skaag> khoda: display adapter is borked, or memory is not sitting properly in the slots
<Seveas> Callahad, 200GB
<Seveas> MagicFab, doesn't work - tried that
<khoda> Skaag: what's a display adapter
<srikanth> can any one tell what is a file roller..?
<Skaag> khoda: those two are usually the problem (one of them)
<user_> way: uhm the defaults on all files
<cowbud> khoda: your video card
<Skaag> khoda: the VGA card (nVidia / ATI / etc)
<Callahad> Seveas: Hm... may just have to contribute a drive to the campus unix box, then :) thanks :)
<khoda> oh
<Seveas> MagicFab, /kick or /remove is the only way to get peoples attention
<khoda> I had just installed Ubuntu, rebooted and used grub to get into windows then rebooted windows and this happened
<paiiiiii> 'bash: make: command not found' - what shall i do if i dont have internet? (trying to install ethernet)
<Seveas> !compiling > paiiiiii
<tmccrary> apt-get install build-essential
<Skaag> khoda: if you get away from the computer far enough, you will not hear any beeps anymore.
<zazeem> is there a way to make xchat go to the sys tray?
<tmccrary> that will get you make and everything else you need
<zazeem> its not in options
<Seveas> zazeem, apt-get install xchat-systray
<khoda> Skaag: it just seems weird that it happened at the exact time i rebooted. feels like the software did it
<zazeem> thnx
<Skaag> khoda: does the screen show any text?
<srikanth> what is ment by file roller??it is a p2p sharing??
<Skaag> khoda: Or is it dark?
<GreySim> zazeem, and if you don't like xchat-systray (I didn't, but I'm a bit picky) you can also look for a program called 'alltray'
<wayward> user_: supposing your default permissions are 644
<apokryphos> srikanth: no, it's the archive handler for GNOME
<wayward> user_: and 755 for directories
<zazeem> ok
<cowbud> srikanth: it is a archiver like winrar or winzip
<Skaag> khoda: Is it a laptop?
<khoda> Skaag: no text
<paiiiiii> tmccrary: "coult find package build-essentials"
<khoda> Skaag: no
<Seveas> paiiiiii, drop the s
<Skaag> khoda: Is it an IBM or Dell computer?
<Seveas> it's build-essential
<khoda> Skaag: no , hand-made
<user_> way: isnt there a command to set all values back to default system wide at once?
<MagicFab> Seveas, tx
<Skaag> khoda: strange then I have no idea why this would happen exactly after installing another operating system
<paiiiiii> Seveas: no package found when im doing that.
<srikanth> apokryphos, i am downloading a movie then which is the best option (Eaither open with file roller(or)save to desk)???
<wayward> user_: find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;  && find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<Skaag> khoda: Disconnect it from the power, let it rest for 5 minutes without any power, then turn it on again
<Skaag> khoda: maybe the power supply overheated
<khoda> Skaag: thanks, will do
<tmccrary> paiiiiii: sorry, it's build-essential
<khoda> Skaag: okay
<tmccrary>  apt-get install build-essential
<user_> way: i mean there probably has to be one...or a way around it liek replacing a config file or something
<wayward> user_: this will reset permissions for files and directories in the current dir. and below
<jackson> hey guys I just installed the repo nvidia drivers after "sudo nvidia-driver --uninstall"ing some old drivers I had and now when I try to gdm start it comes up with the error (as part of a long log file): "Error: API mismach: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762, but this X module has the version 1.0-8756." how do I correct this?
<Skaag> khoda: and seveas was right, if you have the motherboard's manual, it says what X amounts of beep mean
<doctormo> I've just made this for friend: http://www.postmaster.co.uk/fs/doctormo/Public/isocreate.tar.bz2 can someone else try it and see if it's useful or can be expanded (or redundent)
<wayward> user_: but please use with care
<paiiiiii> tmccrary: same.
<user_> i might have messed something up badly and cant go throgh all the files
<knubbe> anyone who knows whats wrong with the ubuntu services, mentioned in topic?
<XVampireX> What's the estimate until everything is back up and working?
<Skaag> khoda: so I would check if I were you, what 5 beeps mean
<wayward> user_: each file/dir has its own set of permissions
<user_> way: hm, ok ill google it up first
<jackson> err "sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall", that is
<Skaag> khoda: you said 5 right?
<stefg> jackson: you're on 64-bit arne' you?
<Seveas> knubbe, just that they're down for reasons beyond our control
<khoda> Skaag: yep, ill check
<wayward> user_:  your problem might lie someplace else.  What exactly do you need it for?
<Skaag> khoda: good luck man
<Aagni> hello al
<user_> way: thats the problem...i cant possibly go through all of them manually
<jackson> stefg: I have an AMD64 but I'm running a 32bit kernel
<srikanth> apokryphos, i am downloading a movie then which is the best option (Eaither open with file roller(or)save to desk)???
<wayward> I'm on full 64 :)
<Skaag> i'm going to sleep
<Seveas> srikanth, save
<Skaag> good night people
<Aagni> i am a first time linux user
<Seveas> g'night Skaag
<Aagni> i just installed it
<Skaag> thanks Seveas :)
<Skaag> seeya all tomorrow morning
<srikanth> Seveas, thank u
<ardchoille> Maybe they shouldn't have put everything on the same server?
<jackson> stefg: the repo 2.6.15-26-386 kernel is what I'm using
<wayward> user_: well you can type a command
<Seveas> ardchoille, it's not all on the same server
<Callahad> Aagni: Welcome to the fold :)
<Seveas> the datacentre is down
<wayward> user_: but how did you end up with bad permissions in the first place?
<user_> way: not really i fear...i just checked some of my file rights after i ran through some problems and they seem to be strange
<paiiiiii> tmccrary, Seveas: i dont have any internet connection and the package "build-essential" is not found.
<user_> way: id like to know myself
<stefg> jackson: we hab this issue a couple of times in here.. the nvidia-drivers in the repos are out of date
<Seveas> paiiiiii, that package is on the cd
<paiiiiii> Seveas: strange, 6.06? i cant find it :(
<Aagni> Thanks Callahad
<jackson> stefg: so I should remove those via apt and then install them manually again? does it matter which version I install manually?
<wayward> user_: if you want to set 644 on files and 755 on directories, you have that command line above, but make sure that it is what you really want
<Aagni> i need some help if someone can spare the time
<tmccrary> hey, is the main us ubuntu mirror down?
<wayward> user_: also make sure to read man chmod
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm getting a scary kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: permission denied error when I try to run Akregator under Xfce.  Any hints?
<AlanL> Hi, anyone know of some dapper repo mirrors i can use whilst ubuntu's are down?
<tmccrary> ah, so they are
<Seveas> AlanL, just be patient
<Aagni> oh, are repositories down?
<azure_me> try the local mirrors
<Mempf> yep
<Aagni> i did ..
<azure_me> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<rsk> Aagni: yeah, topic
<stefg> jackson: you could apt-get install build-essential linux-kernel-headers-`uname -r` and then get the driver from the nvidia-site and let it build a working module
<tmccrary> they appear to be down, they have been down since last night
<Aagni> oops :)
<user_> way: allright quick question what should be the rights for /home?
<azure_me> au.archive.ubuntu.com
<phuzz> does ubuntu have that window manager switcher thing when you login or do you have to install that?
<AlanL> would love to be, but just rebuilt my pc today and want to get it configured before i get back to work tomorrow.
<wayward> user_: 755
<knubbe> Seveas: should i be concerned since i run ubuntu webservers, or is the problem not ubuntu-specific?
<paiiiiii> Seveas: can you show what i shall write in /etc/apt/sources.list to scan in CD?
<azure_me> au.archive.ubuntu.com <-- this one saved my life!
<user_> way: the default ones...and for /root?
<stefg> jackson: bat watch out what /topic says :-)
<AlanL> thanks azure_me
<wayward> user_: same
<Seveas> knubbe, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<knubbe> Seveas: thank you.
<Callahad> azure_me: And now a flood of #ubuntuians are going to wipe it off the net, aren't they? :)
<AlanL> its the datacentre isn't it? yahoo's not loading right either
<wayward> user_: you need to be careful with .*/ directories though
<RonzO> a
<Seveas> b
<Bonez56> is anyone else having problems connecting to archive.ubuntu.com via apt-get?
<Callahad> Bonez56: check the topic
<secleinteer> yes
<user_> way: thx i will look it up
<Aagni> yes, i am too
<RonzO> had Ronz logged on at home...just making sure i could write. =)
<wayward> user_: ~/.gnupg/ should be 700
<wayward> user_: good luck :)
<secleinteer> damn gentoo users ddosed us ;)
<Aagni> au mirror seems to be working fine
<azure_me> oooops Callahad... not good
<azure_me> :))
<jasbur> any idea when ubuntu.com will be back up?
<Seveas> jasbur, no
<azure_me> then it will be down, Callahad, thanks to me
<jasbur> bummer
<tmccrary> so WHY are all these ubuntu services down?
<secleinteer> come on every1, let's go ddos gentoo.org :-)
<fiznut> It's gone forever ;(
<Aagni> i have a wifi related question
<jasbur> of course this is the day i had to re-install
<tmccrary> I never see microsofts site go down for a day or so
<fiznut> heh, picked a great day Jas
<EvanCarroll> Confirmed, AU mirror working! Quick everyone change sourcs to use it, and take it down!
<venk> mirrors.acm.jhu.edu is also running
<doctormo> the lack of response leads me to believe it's not interesting... oh well
<Seveas> gah
<Aagni> my wifi connection seems to drop if not used for a couple of minutes
<azure_me> this is bad... this is bad...
<Aagni> or thats what i think
<jbholman> http://filer.case.edu/wiki/eecs/ubuntu_mirror: at the bottom of page - look to section nearby ubuntu mirrors.  i am having success with some of these
<wayward> au mirror will become /.ed :)
<Callahad> venk: which makes me wonder if the U of M server is up... *off to check*
<MagicFab> Seveas, perhaps specifically put in topic that repos too are down
<mrstocks> Hi there, i have a little probleme with my Xfree  fglrx config, what ever resolution i put in the xorg.conf, it isnt parsed i removed all the other lines... anyclue where i can force a 1224x resolution ?
<Seveas> MagicFab, won't help a bit - trust me
<doctormo> tmccrary when was the last time you went to the microsoft website?
<tmccrary> Saveas you douche bag
<tmccrary> wtf
<EvanCarroll> Confirmed, AU mirror working.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com]  by Seveas
<secleinteer> jesus, leave the profanity out of here
<azure_me> se.archive.ubuntu.com is also good
<jasbur> whoa mirror.mcs.anl.gov is down! what the hell is going on?
<secleinteer> MASSIVE DDOS ATTACK!!! lol
<fiznut> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.230.146.97]  by Seveas
<[Wiebel] > are there any other wifi frontends like nm-applet
<[Wiebel] > which do not work with NetworkManager
<ACU> hey guys: I have installed Ubuntu 5.10 in powerpc - I wonder if I can update to 6.10 ? How to do it ?
<AidyMole> I WANT TO INSTALL SCONS GOGGAMIT
<Seveas> !upgrade > ACU
<venk> UMN's is up
<mimithebrain> update manager I think
<CrashProne> So um, I have a MS Sidewinder 6 button simple gamepad... heeelp meeee!!  It's detected as a 4 button 4 axis who-knows what that thinks it's pressing 2 buttons constantly!  Any ideas??
<mrstocks> why do you ban everyone in here..
<Seveas> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<EvanCarroll> Horray, who keeps kicking me
<venk> mitchigan tech's is up
<[Wiebel] > !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Seveas> CrashProne, --^
<wayward> ACU: there are several howtos on that, but you'll have to wait for the repositories to come back online
<farous> mrstocks: screen section
<AidyMole> um
<AidyMole> who is fixing the server fuck up
<jbholman> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu is working
<wayward> ACU: in the meantime, Google "upgrading dapper"
<fiznut> Ted Stevens
<venk> xmission's is up
<AidyMole> repeat that please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@109.187-246-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> apparently it's "let's behave like idiots day" today
<lophyte> couple of servers go down and everyone goes nuts
<azure_me> ouchie
<mrstocks> farous yeap  i removed all the resolutions i didn't want.
<Aagni> man .. too much noise in here
<Mnabil> are ubuntu server alright ?!
<lophyte> Mnabil: read the topic
<CrashProne> Ehm, yeah I can't connect to the help stuff ubotu gave.. ^^;;
<farous> mrstocks: xserver uses the first listed one as the default one if the monitor support it
<ACU> OK so repositories for Ubuntu are down - I have to wait
<venk> can apt currently use different servers as backups when primaries aren't available?
<AlanL> seveas, take the irc site down to really scare people
<fiznut> CrashProne, Ubuntu servers are down at the moment. It'll work when they come back online
<paiiiiii> What line in "/etc/apt/sources.list" shall i add to cdrom as source
<paiiiiii> ?
<Seveas> CrashProne, remember it and use it when the servers are back 
<mrstocks> farous there is only one resolution, depth 24... and 1280x .. i removed all the others.
<farous> mrstocks: post your xorg.conf file. you can also set it through dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paiiiiii> nvm
<user_> way: sry, again but for which users should the 755 be set for?
<mrstocks> oki where can i post it?
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mrstocks> oki
<mrstocks> brb
<mimithebrain> Seveas, do you know when approximatly the servers should be back on?
<Seveas> mimithebrain, no
<mimithebrain> oh ok. thanks :D
<Seveas> when I know, you'll know it 5 seconds later
<wayward> user_: 755 is the usual mode for all the home directories
<mimithebrain> perfect! :)
<Aagni> any wireless experts around?
<user_> way: and for root as well you said?
<azure_me> Seveas, it's a tough job, ain't it?
<Seveas> azure_me, sometimes 
<wayward> user_: yeah
<venk> think we need a list of running mirrors?
<Seveas> Aagni, just ask your question 
<Bonez56> or just some patience :)
<Bonez56> i'm sure it will be back
<Seveas> venk, there is one ... on the wiki
<wayward> user_: at least that's the default :)
<Bonez56> go have a coffee :)
<mrstocks_> Weird...
<Seveas> Bonez56, HEAR HEAR! 
<[Wiebel] > there was some other wifi frontend tool
<venk> the wiki is also down
<[Wiebel] > I forgot the name
<user_> way: hm, 7= user 5=group 5= others
<Aagni> okie doke. My wireless connection drops after a few mins of non-usage
<MagicFab> Seveas, I have blogged in french about the services bveing down... what else can us mere mortals do to get some info out ?
<Aagni> i can figure out why
<user_> way: i should have looked at this way earlier :|
<tenco> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<venk> yes
<Aagni> ami mean i cant
<mrstocks_> i can't goto a tty console now, i get No input signal... and i have to go back to X
<Bonez56> the whole world is in a frenzy because the ubuntu server is down... :)
<Seveas> MagicFab, not much
<mimithebrain> I'd be curious to know what was the problem once it is fixed... :)
<Aagni> only workaround i have found is to disable and re-enable the connection
<epimeteo> forums are down too?
<venk> yep
<wayward> user_: do check your startup scripts, /etc/profile, /etc/bash/bashc for commands like 'umask 022'.  It should be 022.
<doener_> does anybody know why?
<jbroome> dns problem
<doener_> thx
<orpheus> so are both us.archive.ubuntu.com AND archive.ubuntu.com dow nown?
<wayward> user_: also your ~/.profile, ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bashrc
<jbroome> dns problem
<jbroome> orpheus: yes
<vorbote> Hi, does anybody know how to shutup gnome-volume-manager (or pmount-hal) when there is a dm-crypt/Luks partition on disk? It tries to mount it as if it were a removable volume which it ibviously isn't.
<mimithebrain> jbroome, I can resolve ubuntu.
<orpheus> jbroome: thanks.
<mrstocks_> now why am i only allowed to be in 1024x 800x or 640 ?? Here is my xorg cnf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18700
<wayward> I be off to eat.  user_, good luck :)
<XVampireX> <interfear> i wanna go into #ubuntu and go "WHEN ARE THE SERVERS COMING BACK gAHHHH!!!"
<user_> darn
<phenex> guys, i'm trying to set up a ubuntu box but many apt servers are down... does any one have an alternative sources.list for me?
<Seveas> phenex, apt-get install patience
<the_hammer> lol
<jasbur> ha!
<phenex> umm... kind of a problem...
<mimithebrain> lol
<the_hammer> that was funny
<marcin_ant> phenex, try some mirrors
<Bonez56> Seveas: rofl
<phenex> guess it's on the server that fell...
<fiznut> haha
<mimithebrain> is there really a package named like that?
<fiznut> Clever.
<SS2> phenex: take the german repos
<marcin_ant> phenex, maybe pl.archive.ubuntu.com
<espectro> help, windows overwrote grub, and the ubuntuguide says to type grub-install /dev/hda but it says Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<lens> I assume if a dvd opens when I put in the DVD automatically then it is mounted correct?
* XVampireX apt-get installs patience
<marcin_ant> phenex, polish mirrors should work
<the_hammer> ypu there is and if u believe it i got a pile of dog doo-doo can sell ya 50 cents a pound
<jasbur> espectro: weird i just had the same issue today, bad day for the site to go down :(
<vorbote> espectro, if boot is in a different partition, you need to mount that one as well.
<espectro> jasbur: site is up
<espectro> vorbote: boot is on the same partition
<Aagni> what about security? can i use a mirror for that as well?
<Viperlin> hey, can one of the guys who banned AidyMole join #otw and take the piss out of him please
<Viperlin> thankyou :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@conky/user/viperlin]  by Seveas
<jasbur> no it's not
<phenex> thanks... il try the polish onse... though it sounds not really logical :|
<andriijas> how do i mount a sd card reader ?
<vorbote> espectro, check that your device is mapped in /boot/grub/device.map
<XVampireX> coky
<the_hammer> lol viper
<XVampireX> conky
<Kibou> lens: most dvd players use the device (/dev/dvd) directly actually
<XVampireX> Ok
<XVampireX> This is what happens when servers are down
<XVampireX> Everyone excited
<espectro> vorbote: it says: (hd0)   /dev/hda
<espectro> (hd1)   /dev/hdc
<jasbur> i never realized how much i depend on those servers before
<espectro> my windows is dev/hda and ubuntu is /dev/hdc
<quietas> 1) Old laptop 2) cdrom not bootable 3) floppy 4) SBM won't boot cd  - - ANy ideas?
<espectro> vorbote: i even tried to chroot
<doener_> if there are "onlyn" dns problems the direct ip adress should wokr
<Kibou> quietas: trash it
<the_hammer> anyone here have some time that can help me install an eggdrop?
<lens> Kibou - so if I was configuring my hdparm.conf file... then I should set it up as /dev/dvd?  I'm having a hell of a time with WINE programs not detecting it.
<doener_> does anybody know the ubuntu.com ip adress?
<vorbote> espectro, Ahh! OK. You can't use grub
<dr_willis> quietas,  remove hd. install in other box. install..  or find a boot floppy.
<vorbote> espectro, nor lilo
<quietas> Kibou: lol, that was the first thought, it's going to be a digital picture frame
<espectro> what, i have used lilo and grub lots of times ago
<Kibou> lens: no idea how wine handles stuff, sorry
<espectro> grub is kinda sucky when linux isn-t on the first hard drive though
<quietas> Dr_willis: yup, freaky huge laptop drive won't fit either of my other two laptops
<Outworlder> are there any ubuntu repository mirrors?
<vorbote> espectro, because the /boot paritition *has* to be in the main booting disk. What you can do is use ntldr to boot. That is, use the WinNT boot manager.
<lens> Kibou, it's OK me neither... it's a bitch!
<dr_willis> quietas,  heh - i got the opposite prob. My laptops hd died.. and its a 'slim' one. :P so i cant find a replacement.
<vorbote> It's easy (though elaborate).
<dr_willis> quietas,  those external usb bays are handy.
<sdh> ubuntu servers dead?
<the_hammer> well with services being down guess i picked a piss poor time to come ask for hel;p installing an eggdrop eh
<quietas> dr_willis: any idea where to get a boot floppu image that will load the ubuntu installer off the cd?
<jasbur> as a door nail
<doener_> sdh, see topic! ^^
<espectro> vorbote: i have used ntloader with lilo, but not with grub. how do i tell grub to save the boot sector to a file_
<dr_willis> quietas,  not really - i bet its mentioned in the forums some where.
<jasbur> this sucks, i'm losing a whole day of developing here
<Aagni> the_hammer:  yes, i am stuck too :)
<WebMaven> the_hammer: what's an eggdrop?
<the_hammer> irc bot
<vorbote> You grab a copy of the boot mark in your ubuntu partition (that is, first do a grub-install /dev/hdc1, if that's your booting partition)
<quietas> dri_willis: haven't found anything yet, help site being down isn't helping
<bobbyd> jasbur: use the mirrors!
<espectro> vorbote: and then use dd like i do normally
<bobbyd> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:c5cTOW7xvvMJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive+&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=safari
<jbholman> quietas: i know
<sdh> Seveas: noob, i was enquiring about the reason
<vorbote> Then dd if=/dev/hdc1 of=ubuntuboot.ini bs=512 count=1
<the_hammer> http://www.eggheads.org/ <---to find out bout eggdrops
<sdh> Seveas: no need to be an arse
<Aagni> the_hammer: i thought they were scripts you could run right .. are you stuck with anything in particular
<vorbote> copy that to windows end set up ntloader.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65.110.40.20]  by Seveas
<espectro> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot/grub$ sudo grub-install /dev/hdc1
<espectro> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<the_hammer> ya i cant get it installed
<Knag> hi
<amund> how can I make gnome copy text on select?
<WebMaven> Seveas: Since I've only recently joined the channel, how long have the servers been down?
<Aagni> the_hammer: why not
<Seveas> WebMaven, a while
<jasbur> all day
<the_hammer> dunno it just wont go
<Knag> amund, with the mouse mid bottom, perhaps?
<vorbote> espectro, mount -t proc procfs /proc within the chrot
<Aagni> the_hammer: perms?
<jbholman> quietas: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<espectro> ok
<Seveas> they are working on it, but the errors are mostly beyond our control
<the_hammer> perms?
<bobbyd> all the people who are asking about the servers being down, just use one of the mirrors here: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:c5cTOW7xvvMJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive+&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=safari
<jbholman> this should allow you to boot from floppy
<bobbyd> it works fine
<WebMaven> Seveas: are you a canonical employee?
<Aagni> the_hammer: permissions?
<jbholman> then just choose boot CD with your ubuntu cd in
<Seveas> WebMaven, no
<the_hammer> no no
<azure_me> what's otw?
<amund> Knag: mid button just past text, not copy
<doener_> mirror: ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<the_hammer> i wish that is it lol i can fix that then
<WebMaven> Seveas: 'beyond your control' can you expand on that a bit?
<Seveas> WebMaven, no
<Aagni> the_hammer: whats it then
<quietas> jbholman: yeah, that was my thought also, but I get some weird Disk Error when I use it
<espectro> damn
<bobbyd> Seveas: how about adding that mirror list to the topic?
<the_hammer> when i type the commands to install nothing happens
<Knag> amund, no
<espectro> says /dev/hdc1: Not found or not a block device.
<jbholman> quietas: input/output error?
<Knag> i think it also copies
<Knag> well, my mouse does that!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them - mirrors: http://tinyurl.com/g3e4g | Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jbholman> quietas: i had to try like 7 different floppies before it worked
<espectro> > /dev/hdc1             18421552   3093436  14392332  18% /
<squid0> hi
<omarkj> If you do for me apt-cache search postgrey, to you get any results ?
<squid0> where would i find libtoolize?
<quietas> johlman: It does the save and then comes up with something saying Disk Error 0Xaa
<the_hammer> well ill come and try back later i guess......see u guys
<squid0> ie. which ubuntu package?
<espectro> vorbote: i mounted proc and such
<WebMaven> Seveas: OK.
<pecisk_> hi crowd, is there any way to enable access to partitions - old ext3, Windows FAT - without messing with fstab? In betas, there was nice autodetection, how to bring it back?
<bobbyd> Seveas: thanks
<nry> what about ubuntu servers restoration
<amund> Knag: aha, I works in firefox, but not in terminal. But I would relly like the old behavior
<fiznut> What's the terminal command to search for installed dev libraries?
<bobbyd> nry: check the topic and use a mirror
<Knag> but what about control+C (well, this obviously doesn't copy text on a terminal)?
<jbholman> quietas: so it asks you to save?  i just always select no
<squid0> which ubuntu package contains 'libtoolize'?
<jbholman> quietas: so you try to boot from CD, then it asks you to save, and you ahve been saying yes?
<bobbyd> squid0: use apt-file to find out
<quietas> jbholman: ignore it and say no?
<squid0> bobbyd: thanks...
<jbholman> quietas: because i had similar problems.  i would just say no
<offroadgeek> I just installed dapper (xp dualboot) and it rebooted to boot into ubuntu for the first time and I get 'grub>' ... anyone familiar with this?
<Sagotis> sup with ubuntu website?
<interfear> offroadgeek: thats the boot loader
<Seveas> squid0, libtool
<squid0> Seveas: thanks
<espectro> vorbote: any other ideas?
<interfear> offroadgeek: you should be able to select wether you want to boot into windows or linux through that
<Seveas> (not too unexcpected)
<kozlojak> is there an easy way to change the bootup splash(when the system is first booting mouting the fs etc..)
<Knag> Sagotis, it seems it has crashed?
* McNutella is away: Away at the moment
<offroadgeek> interfear: then I do 'root (hd0,5) to tell it that / is on /dev/hda6
<Sagotis> knag, have u tried>
<Knag> ('cause i can't apt-get nothing nor connect to ubuntu websites and so on)
<jbroome> !away > McNutella
<interfear> offroadgeek: hrm dont know what your talking about there
<dr_willis> hda6 would be hd0,5
<gnomefreak> Knag: read teh topic
<Knag> Sagotis, yes
<FX|Laptop> Well since the channelbot answered my question I guess I don't need to ask. lol
<Knag> oh
<Knag> sorry
<jbroome> Ooh, even better
<WebMaven> Seveas: do you know if this has anything to do with the recent debian server hack?
<Knag> thanks :D
<offroadgeek> interfear: when I've done this before, it usually gives me the list of kernels to boot into
<paiiiiii> Does anyone know how to install et131x ethernet driver?
<Seveas> WebMaven, nothing at all
<SanketMedhi> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<snow_blind> ah good not just me then :P
<snow_blind> thanks for topic
<see> hey i upgraded hoary->breezy-> dapper, and now my gnome desktop is just empty...any ideas what packages i need to install to get the normal standard ubuntu gnome desktop?
<Seveas> see, ubuntu-desktop
<bobbyd> see: install ubuntu-desktop
<see> thnx
<quietas> jbholman: same issue. I think it is something weird with this particular drive. System commander would'mnt boot it either
<jbroome> Seveas: does this outage have anything to do with the israel/lebanon confilct?
<jaras> does anyone know if you can tweak your right-click menu in gnome?
<mimithebrain> oohhh, good question
<Seveas> jbroome, don't be ridiculous
<gnomefreak> jbroome: no
<mimithebrain> haha
<gnomefreak> ;)
<jbroome> ;)
<SanketMedhi> jaras: like for what?
<jbholman> quietas: hmmm. i'm not sure what to say.  just to get things straight, you can boot the floppy, then you select boot from CDROM
<pecisk_> hi crowd, is there any way to enable access to partitions - old ext3, Windows FAT - without messing with fstab? In betas, there was nice autodetection, how to bring it back?
<jbholman> quietas: and what happens after that?
<pasmen> Anyone knows about repository with VMware server package?
<Mempf> !topic
<Seveas> pasmen, there is none
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pasmen> k ty
<SanketMedhi> pasmen: download it off Vmware's official site
<bobbyd> Mempf: it's /topic
<Seveas> pasmen, vmware-player is in the repos though
<jaras> SanketMedhi: i miss the shorcut for the terminal
<pasmen> i know about player
<pasmen> got it up n running
<pasmen> need server tho
<Seveas> jaras, apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<SanketMedhi> pasmen: Use the first few steps of this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192328
<pasmen> i read everything
<SanketMedhi> SanketMedhi: what is the shortcut?
<pasmen> can't get it to work still anyway
<pasmen> i'll try once more when i have more time
<pasmen> thanks
<quietas> jbholman: yeah, I'm in SBM now on that laptop, I choose cdrom, asks me to save y/n, choses y or n and I eget a red box saying "Disk Error! 0xAA"
<SanketMedhi> pasmen: use the link for server
<Aagni> Sagotis: see topic
<ketsugi> are the ubuntu forums down?
<khoda> Just installed. loads everything takes me to login page. I login goes to next page with orange ubunto logo and maroon background. The logo is choppy and looks like crap. it just hangs there. this is after i installed w/ alternate cd. whats going on? looks like gfx problemm... (first time user)
<galago> I'm getting an authentication failed message when installing packages, did the GPG key change?
<pasmen> i downloaded it, and tried to install
<doener_> ketilkn: yes
<Seveas> galago, no
<pasmen> i'm getting weird errors when building kernel modules
<jaras> SanketMedhi: tanks will try it when their servers get up and running again...
<jbholman> quietas: that happend to me once as well.  i simply had to try again.  i think the CD rom had just not spun up yet.  have you tried booting sbm, waiting maybe a minute and then selecting cdrom?
<SanketMedhi> does anyone know about the gdmsetup crash error?
<SanketMedhi> jaras: just go to vmware.com and you will figure it out I am sure
<quietas> jbholman: yeah, it's sitting there loaded for the last 15 mintues or so
<khoda> Just installed. loads everything takes me to login page. I login goes to next page with orange ubunto logo and maroon background. The logo is choppy and looks like crap. it just hangs there. this is after i installed w/ alternate cd. whats going on? looks like gfx problemm... (first time user)
<galago> Seveas: so why do I get that error?  I have apt-key installed with the ftp master and cd keys 437D05B5 & FBB75451
<jbholman> quietas: ooooooooooof........ have you tried another ubuntu CD?
<Tonren> Hey guys, what is "startup notification"?
<jbholman> quietas: by the way, what laptop do you have?
<mimithebrain> Tonren: the sound it makes when it starts up?
<quietas> jbholman: yup, ubuntu, xubuntu, lite. Multiple burns on a couple different puters and brands of discs
<Knag> Tonren, a notification that (only) appears when you start something by the first time?
<Knag> [perhaps sound, yes] 
<Aagni> my darn wireless connection drops after a while any idea why?
<jbholman> quietas: i take it you have tried a couple different sbm floppies as well?
<user_> the user rights for /home should be rwxr-xr-x right?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: which card?
<Tonren> mimithebrain: Knag: No, no... it's this thing that you can click when you're making a panel command.  And apparently it's some weird thing that an app has to specifically support for it to work.
<quietas> jbholman: it's an older Dell XPi CD m166st, Old nearly ancient p166, but perfect to build into a picture frame
<Knag> ah
<Aagni> mimithebrain: uhh, dunno how do i find out
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do i set a system wide proxy ? (not a gnome wide, a system wide)
<mimithebrain> lspci
<quietas> jbholman: yeah
<mimithebrain> AAgni: lspci
<Firebird8> is the repository down or somethin?
<mimithebrain> Firebird8: yes!
<Doenerporno> hey, i have a printer question
<jbholman> quietas: hah.  you know i've seen directions for doing a net install after booting knoppix
<jbholman> quietas: oh, nevermind
<DigitalExorcist> I sure picked the wrong weekend to build a ubuntu mythbox, eh?
<Amaranth> indeed
<Firebird8> O_o
<jbholman> quietas: is there any sorta OS booting on it now?
<Firebird8> doh
<khoda> Just installed. loads everything takes me to login page. I login goes to next page with orange ubunto logo and maroon background. The logo is choppy and looks like crap. it just hangs there. this is after i installed w/ alternate cd. whats going on? looks like gfx problemm... (first time user)
<DigitalExorcist> any word on the cause?
<Seveas> DigitalExorcist, no
<mimithebrain> Some say DNS, others don't know...
<DigitalExorcist> shiite!
<Aagni> mimithebrain: it says Atheros
<quietas> jbholman: yeah, I dug out win 98 a bit ago. Booting from floppy and install from cd works fine there
<DigitalExorcist> dns looks good
<Doenerporno> i have a canon ip3000, can i run it without turboprint?
<RonzO> yay! khoda got it running!  =)
<Rambo3> DigitalExorcist mythbox . :P that garbage
<mimithebrain> Aagni: the background scan is probably activated... or something
<billfur> Does the services problem effect installing a ubuntu box at all?  (as long as you change to non us servers?)
<khoda> RonzO: haha
<mimithebrain> Aagni: update the madwifi drivers
<DigitalExorcist> whats better rambo3
<khoda> RonzO: now we have new problems
<mimithebrain> Aagni: then read the background scan documentation on madwifi.org
<Aagni> mimithebrain: madwifi?
<jbholman> quietas: oh, interesting.  well, maybe you could try booting with sbm and then knoppix? then a net-install?
<RonzO> khoda, welcome to real life. =)
<mimithebrain> Aagni: the driver that runs atheros cards
<mimithebrain> Aagni: madwifi.org
<minerale> Hi, is there an update on when the servers that have the packages will be up ?
<RonzO> khoda, will boot all the way up?
<jbholman> quietas: i've also seen directions for booting with debian sarge floppies and then changing your repos to ubuntu or something
<Rambo3> DigitalExorcist freevo any time , just a bad defult skin
<srikanth> How to save the programs in python interpreter??
<Aagni> mimithebrain: and whats a background scan
<gnomefreak> minerale: no
<jbholman> quietas: of course, i saw it on the wiki, and the wiki is currently ...............
<DigitalExorcist> will it do in the living room with a remote??
<quietas> jbholman: Knoppix won't boot either, not a bootable cd unfortunately
<srikanth> which is opened in terminnal?
<khoda> RonzO: yes. (i vacuumed it). now it takes me to the login page and i login and it then it hangs on the next page. im pretty sure it a gfx driver problem. this happened before with the desktop cd so i used alternate cd, same problem.
<paiiiiii> Anyone with a "Agere Systems et131x" ethernet card here that can help?
<quietas> lbholman: yeah, I was digging through the, lastnight till it died
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@h229.163.140.67.ip.alltel.net *!*@70.230.146.97 *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@host-84-9-189-109.bulldogdsl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-72-224-73-47.nycap.res.rr.com *!*@53d83319.adsl.enternet.hu *!*@109.187-246-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be *!*@65.110.40.20]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl.wildcat.mv.com *!*@conky/user/viperlin *!*@ppp-216-106-108-63.storm.ca *!*@unaffiliated/raf256]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-219-131-254.asm.bellsouth.net *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com *!*@pool-71-104-15-126.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<mimithebrain> Aagni: a feature in madwifi that scans for APs in the background, so you don't have to. It's a bit disruptive and activates each 2 minutes, dropping temporarly the connection
<funkja> Why is it that I cannot uninstall gaim without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop
<user_> guys if i remount a hd with different rights than the rights defined in the fstab will be restored after reboot thou anyways, correct?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: post dmesg | tail
<user_> though
<dr_willis> user_,  yes. it should work that way
<Seveas> funkja, because ubuntu-desktop depends on gaim
<gnomefreak> funkja: ubuntu-desktop can be removed
<user_> dr: thx
<RonzO> khoda, does it eventually log on? can you get to the desktop?
<Rambo3> DigitalExorcist even geexbox works perfect with remote
<tmccrary> good job arsemaster
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com]  by Seveas
<srikanth> can any one tell how to save the programs in python interpretor??
<funkja> gnomefreak, what will removing ubuntu-desktop do?
<Seveas> that obviously was too soon for him
* RonzO hugs Seveas 
<gnomefreak> funkja: nothing
<khoda> RonzO: nope , i can't. it just stays at hte page with a maroon background and a very choppy orange ubuntu logo. it just hangs there.
<Aagni> mimithebrain: can i paste it here?
<funkja> gnomefreak, what is it then?
<Seveas> Aagni, no
<mimithebrain> Aagni: if you have problems using command line, or are new to linux, I suggest that you check out for howtos in the ubuntuforums when the servers are up
<cowbud> funkja: if they ever add things to the ubuntu-desktop meta package it won't be auto installed when you upgrade..
<_al_> I'm wondering what's wrong with dapper
<DigitalExorcist> I'll take a looksee - need it for playback mostly...
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop > funkja
<mimithebrain> Aagni: yes you can...
<jbholman> has anyone had any luck seeing a housemate's itunes share? i've installed banshee and banshee-daap, but for some reason banshee does not find the share.  we are on the same subnet and there are two windows xp boxes with itunes shares and they can see eachother.  do i need to manually edit some avahi config files?
<gnomefreak> funkja: read your pm please
<_al_> with wlan network card
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can hold ubuntu-desktop and remove packages under it, but i'm not sure about knockon effects yet
<RonzO> what type of processor do ya have khoda ?
<user_> anbody has a hint how to remove xfce4 if you didnt use aptitude to install it (but apt-get)?
<pecisk_> !pmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about pmount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> jbholman, try rhythmbox, it does daap too
<DuDReNoV> Hi. A lot of the repositries seem to be timing out the past fiew days? Is there a reason for this or should I asume that that's whatthe topic is talking about
<Aurvandill> Hey, can I change the "Application - Places - System" to only one menu button?
<dr_willis> user_,  it dont matter. they are both doing the same thing.
<Aagni> mimithebrain: no, i am not new to CLI
<Seveas> DuDReNoV, it's what the topic is about
<khoda> RonzO: dual core, amd64
<_al_> when I plug card in, this card is eth1 and wlan0
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: too much work for ubuntu-desktop since its not needed (except to upgrade)
<RonzO> jbholman, rythmbox
<DuDReNoV> Ahum.
<jbholman> saveas: will try, but i guess i just prefer banshee
<FurryNemesis> !xbuntu
<dr_willis> user_,  you could fire up synaptic and start clicking.
<ubotu> I know nothing about xbuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_al_> I can't configure to work none of them
* jbholman is off to try ryhthmbox
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, its one line in apt.conf - what do you mean to mcuh work ;)
<mimithebrain> Aagni: then you won't have problems using ./configure and make
<_al_> with breezy this card worked ok
<FurryNemesis> !clamav
<ubotu> I know nothing about clamav - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Apt::NeverAutoRemove::ubuntu-desktop;
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak ^^ (again, i'm not sure about the effect)
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: :X
<sdh> Seveas: thanks
<_al_> orinoco silver
<Aagni> mimithebrain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18701
<user_> dr: i did --purge remove but xfce4 is still running without any problems...ive been told i should have used aptitude to install
<mimithebrain> the madwifi drivers are troublesome in ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> funkja: please stop playing with the bot
<srikanth> who know about python??
<khoda> RonzO: any idea?
<minerale> are there any mirrors I can use to download packages ?
<user_> dr: since it handles depnedencies much better when uninstalling...which i hav heard of before
<Seveas> AnMaster, hi 
<Aagni> mimithebrain: i guess not
<dr_willis> user_,  ya could use it to reinstall i guess.. what do ya mean 'still running' ?
<BioVorE> still not working.. :-(
<gnomefreak> srikanth: just ask your question please
<BioVorE> must be really broke
<AnMaster> Seveas, "<billfur> #ubuntu's insaner then usual" caused me to look in
<caglar> anyone experienced ipod probmels with newer kernels?
<Seveas> AnMaster, the channel is indeed insane today
<RonzO> khoda, only thing i can think of is to make sure you used the AMD architecture image of ubuntu
<Seveas> have fun watching 
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I was looking for hardware errors in dmesg, seems like there is none, which is good...
<user_> dr: means i can still select it from the session manager and it runs without flaws...the whole environment tho its removed via apt-get
<khoda> RonzO: yep the amd64 install
<srikanth> gnomefreak, How to save the programs in python inter pretor??is it possible?
<khoda> RonzO: i guess i'll keep asking =) thanks
<funkja> gnomefreak, i wasn't playing with the bot
<Seveas> srikanth, not possible
<Aagni> mimithebrain: thats good to know
<RonzO> np khoda
<jbholman> ronzo, saveas: i have tried ryhthm-box but no shares are appearing? should i restart the avahi-daemon?
<caglar> anyone experienced ipod probmels with newer kernels?
<gnomefreak> srikanth: no
<AnMaster> Seveas, can't compare, I usaly stay in #gentoo ;)
<dr_willis> user_,  the 'xubuntu-desktop' is just a meta package - ya needt o search for xfce and remove the individule packages
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> ubuntu forums are down
<Aagni> mimithebrain: what else can i do?
<srikanth> Seveas, gnomefreak thank u
<gnomefreak> funkja: sorry not you
<RonzO> yes jbholman . and check properties of rythmbox also
* BioVorE points to topic
<Aurvandill> Typical that the ubuntu site is down when I was about to install KDE :P
<the_hammer> lol
<mimithebrain> Aagni: if you see something like "wifi0: hardware error, reseting", I wasn't able to fix that problem on that pcmcia card I have
<user_> dr: ok, i did install xfce4 though not the xubuntu-desktop
<Midknight> Is there something wrong with the Ubuntu Archive? every time I try to update it just lags out
<gnomefreak> FunnyLookinHat: it was tab complete it was meant for fuzzy
<jbroome> Midknight: topic
<odat> anyone know the command to select the default java
<Aagni> mimithebrain: oh, i see
<RonzO> javaconfig
<the_hammer> im glad i dont have your guy's problems of services being down
<Seveas> odat, update-java-alternatives
<khoda> Just installed from the Alternate CD (first time user). I can login then it goes to the next page and hangs. The next page has a very choppy orange ubuntu logo and a maroon background. thats as far as it goes. whats going on?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: well, you can update madwifi, remove restricted modules if there is no other module you use, reboot, run depmod -a, and reconnect to the internet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Aurvandill> the_hammer: the server's not down to everyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Aurvandill: hes not using ubuntu
<Seveas> Khisanth, please don't repeat every 5 minutes
<Aurvandill> oh
<Aagni> how do i update madwifi?
<Aurvandill> isn't this the ubuntu channel? :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Aagni> mimithebrain: how do i update and remove restricted modules?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: You pretty much must remove restricted modules... unless you wanna run root for a long time and delete the out-of-the-box modules
<the_hammer> sorry i guess that wasnt nice to say
<khoda> Seveas: was that for me? sorry.
<jbholman> ronzo: i am not registered so i can't private chat
<mimithebrain> Aagni: ok, first, download the latest snapshot from madwifi.org
<Aurvandill> I actually have Gentoo on my other box, but too lazy to boot it up.
<user_> is it a rather common problem that settings for programs seem to disappear once in awhile or should i assume this indicates a serious problem?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: ok, its being downloaded
<the_hammer> jbholman /msg nickserv help
<mimithebrain> Aagni: then, extract it to a folder and go in a terminal... then enter the directory
<khoda> Is there anyway to install my graphics drivers in console before going into gnome??
<the_hammer> only thing i need is help with installing an eggdrop
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ppp9-78.pppoe.mtu-net.ru *!*@ppp83-237-47-80.pppoe.mtu-net.ru *!*@82.113.78.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net %LoRez!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %*!*@addr-85-23-13-215.suomi.net %*!*@203.81.233.205 %padla!*@*]  by Seveas
<mimithebrain> Aagni: install binutils, and build-essential...
<tuliomgui> how do I play mp3 in my ubuntu??
<mimithebrain> Aagni: if it's not done already, you must wait for the servers to come up
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuliomgui> my engines cant play it...
<RonzO> !mp3
<Seveas> mimithebrain, binutils is part of build-essential 
<tuliomgui> =/
<Aurvandill> khoda: you want to write in a console outside of X?
<tuliomgui> !mp3
<srikanth> the_hammer, how to register i read the help but i dont understand it; plz help me...
<mimithebrain> tuliomgui: you can install xmms and the mp3 plugin, and everything is set ;)
<RonzO> dr_willis, libxine_extracodecs
<mimithebrain> Seveas: good to know, thanks :)
<tuliomgui> thanks Ronz0
<gnomefreak> srikanth: /msg nickserv register password email
<the_hammer> srikanth /msg nickserv  register password
<Aagni> mimithebrain: i unzipped it, what next
<khoda> Aurvandill: Well I can't get into gnome, it hangs on a certain page with a choppy logo. im guessing its a gfx problem..
<odat> Seveas, what the entire command for selecting java
<the_hammer> dont need e-mail
<the_hammer> just the password
<mimithebrain> Aagni: enter the directory in a console and type make
<RonzO> lol
<Aagni> mimithebrain: says command not found
<srikanth> gnomefreak, the_hammer thank u
<the_hammer> your welcome :)
<mimithebrain> Aagni: you haven't installed build-essential
<tuliomgui> wich mp3 plugin Ronz0??
<gnomefreak> the_hammer: if you lose your password you want to have meail in there
<jbroome> Aagni: sounds like you need build-esential
<mimithebrain> Aagni: in that case, you can download it from a mirror or wait for the official ubuntu servers to come back up
<jbholman> the hammer: thanks
<the_hammer> true but here they dont accept emails
<the_hammer> didnt for me anyway
<the_hammer> your welcome
<minerale> Hi, are there any mirrors that work for packages ?
<gnomefreak> they do
<FunnyLookinHat> Did someone ping me??
<Aagni> mimithebrain: i am installing it
<gnomefreak> FunnyLookinHat: nope not that i saw
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I install those ASAP usually, because I mostly compile from source packages that have a better version...
<basvg> hi all.. I've tried to get one of my microphones to work but havne't been able to. One of them is the mic from my webcam, the other is from the Philips headset. gnome-volume-control sees both of them, I checked to make sure the devices are not muted and tried to record sound with gnome-sound-recorder with no luck. Can anyone help out?
<khoda> Anyway to install gfx drivers in console before it automatically takes me to gnome?
<Aurvandill> khoda: well, as a newb with Ubuntu I don't know how to get out of X, but it's probably easy... With Gentoo you started with a command line, and then had to write 'startx'
<Aagni> mimithebrain: i have never done that before
<RonzO> hey jbholman , sorry, cant reply to the message
<FunnyLookinHat> gnomefreak, heh ok.  i'll be around if anyone needs somehting
<Aagni> mimithebrain: as this is the first time i have installed linux on my own
<RonzO> not registered w/ ronzo. =/ only ronz
<mimithebrain> Aagni: oi... well there is a first time for everything
<gnomefreak> FunnyLookinHat: ;)
<the_hammer> hey funny lookin can ya help me install an eggdrop?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: wow!! everyone... Kudos for Aagni!
<FunnyLookinHat> the_hammer, eggdrop?
<mimithebrain> :)
<the_hammer> ya
<tuliomgui> how do I put the tray bar in the bottom bar??
<tuliomgui> please
<Aagni> mimithebrain: thanks <blushes>
<FunnyLookinHat> the_hammer, that would be... what is an eggdrop?
<the_hammer> drag it
<markedwards> its been a while that stuff has been down, huh?
<FunnyLookinHat> !eggdrop
<ubotu> I know nothing about eggdrop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<user_> ps only lists processes that been started from this terminal, i need to run ps -fu "username" to list all running processes right?
<the_hammer> oh sorry its an irc bot
<Aagni> mimithebrain: do i do a .. apt-get install build-essential?
<Khisanth> Seveas: what the heck are you talking about? I have said anything in here for at least 24 hours!
<mimithebrain> Aagni: now, it should be done right about now...
<FunnyLookinHat> the_hammer, oooh. Ok sure
<Seveas> Khisanth, ?
<sidny4> any suggestions as to what program to use for my TV Tuner card?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: yes, or you can use synaptic
<som1> can i install an old version of something? and if so, how?
<jbholman> ronzo: so i under preferences, i have clicked on "share my music" like you were suggesting, but it doesn't seem to help me see my roomates itunes share
<markedwards> does anyone know of a package mirror that is currently operating?
<Khisanth> [13:49:20] <Seveas/#ubuntu> +Khisanth, please don't repeat every 5 minutes
<tuliomgui> how do I put the tray bar in the bottom bar??
<Aurvandill> is there anyway to put everything into one ONE panel menu-button instead of the default 3? (application, places, system)
<RonzO> make sure he is sharing it also jbholman
<Aagni> mimithebrain: no, i think i am starting to like CLI
<mimithebrain> Aagni: for ubuntu, you can use gksudo synaptic, or sudo -s, then synaptic... or just apt-get install whateveritis
<Seveas> Khisanth, that was a <tab> error, sorry
<jbholman> ronzo: he is set to share with the entire internet as of right now
<basvg> when I playback whatever I've tried to record I only hear static
<FunnyLookinHat> the_hammer, did you see that there is a package for eggdrop in the repos?
<omac> markedwards:http://pastebin.ca/97375
<mimithebrain> Aagni: CLI is much more efficient, that's what I like about linux
<FunnyLookinHat> the_hammer, furthermore, I am willing to bet that there is a tutorial for it on ubuntuforums.org
<jbholman> ronzo: but also, another windows xp box in the house can see his share and his can see that share
<the_hammer> i got the bot sitting on desktop and extracted and cant seem to get it installed
<Aagni> mimithebrain: i think so too .. i spent the last couple of years on AIX
<Seveas> omac, the correct mirror list is in the topic
<user_> dr: thx for your help :)
<odat> Seveas, any idea?
<the_hammer> ./configure doesnt do anything
<markedwards> omac:thanks
<gnomefreak> the_hammer: join #ubuntu-offtopic for setting up a bot
<the_hammer> ok
<RonzO> can he see your share jbholman ?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: compared to it, linux is pretty neat
<FunnyLookinHat> the_hammer, I'll meet you there
* jbholman is running downstairs
<basvg> hmm, brb
<mimithebrain> the_hammer, some package don't need ./configure... as for madwifi, it's straight to make ;)
<abhinay> i want to upgrade my dapper drake to edgy eft , i downloaded edgy eft iso & burned it, can i upgrade my system to edgy eft without disturbing my system....
<mimithebrain> Aagni: alright, you got it working?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: wow, this thing automatically downloads all the dependencies too
<jbholman> ronzo: yes they can see my shares
<Aagni> mimithebrain: almost done
<Aagni> mimithebrain: done
<gnomefreak> abhinay: no your looking at alot of breakage and with the servers down you cant fdo it anyway
<odat> anyone have any idea what the command is for setting the default java
<mimithebrain> Aagni: that's why I like ubuntu too... no dependency h... um... problems
<Aagni> mimithebrain: now i do a make right?
<tuliomgui> how do I add the tray bar in the bottom panel??
<mimithebrain> Aagni: yup!
<Seveas> odat, update-java-alternatives (see its manpage for usage instructions)
<RonzO> i dont know why it wont show it then, jbholman . i only used amarok and itunes...=/ anyone else have any ideas?
<Seveas> tuliomgui, rightclick on it and select unlock
<Seveas> then drag it to the desired location
<mimithebrain> Aagni: it works?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: no errors inside the first second?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: do i need to sudo it?
<mimithebrain> AAgni: no
<mimithebrain> Aagni: not make... I never needed to make as root
<mimithebrain> Aagni: only is you make as root before, then you will need to
<tuliomgui> Seveas, i cant see this option
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Aagni> mimithebrain: i got some errors
<mimithebrain> Aagni: alright, show them
<Sagotis> does at-get work for anyone?
<singamayya> is us.archive.ubuntu.com   server down?!
<Aagni> mimithebrain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18702
<mimithebrain> Aagni: one example of it
<gnomefreak> Sagotis: READ THE TOPIC
<Sagotis> err apt-get
<mimithebrain> oh, that's easy :D
<Aagni> mimithebrain: it is?
<abhinay> i got a problem with my apt-get , whenever i try it , it is saying dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure): &  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code  , any suggestions... ?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: install the kernel headers for the kernel version... (uname -a)
<odat> Seveas, geez   nevermind   one little question that i find in the forums instantly turned into reading reading reading and a bunch of commands that don't work
<Aagni> mimithebrain: how?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: use synaptic for this one...
<ubuntu__> how do i run a program via ssh that wont shut off when i close my terminal ?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: it's something like linux-headers with version 2.6.15-23-368
<jbroome> ubuntu__: check out screen
<ubuntu__> jbroome: ?
<ubuntu__> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Martouf> ubuntu__: read up on a thing called "nohup" in your shell
<ubuntu__> ah ;)
<Seveas> ubuntu__, put an & behind the program if it's not interactive, otherwise use screen
<omac> seveas: mirrors referred to in the topic(http://tinyurl.com/g3e4g) are not as easy as providing the entries to put in the /etc/apt/sources.list as I demonstrated with http://pastebin.ca/97375 which I know works as we speak.
<Aagni> mimithebrain: can i just do a apt-get install kernel-headers?
<ubuntu__> Seveas: its a terminal app
<AngryParsley> if you want to log the output but it's not interactive, use nohup
<Martouf> '&' won't prevent the HUP signal from reaching the process
<ubuntu__> AngryParsley: what command would i use?
<abhinay> hello...., anybody help !!!
<mimithebrain> Aagni: then, ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-[enter version here]  /lib/modules/[version here] /build
<ubuntu__> run & nohup ?
<WebMaven> I'm having huge problems with the electricsheep screensaver. Does anyone else use it?
<AngryParsley> ubuntu__: "nohup blah &"
<ubuntu__> oh ok
<mimithebrain> Aagni: ah... no, I don't think so
<Aagni> mimithebrain: sorry got dc
<AngryParsley> where blah is the command you want to run
<AngryParsley> all output will go to nohup.out
<AngryParsley> I recommend screen though
<AngryParsley> it's very handy
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I'll find it for you
<Aagni> mimithebrain: thanks!
<AngryParsley> I'm having a problem getting the ubuntu live CD to boot on my ibook
<AngryParsley> option + c doesn't work
<Aagni> AngryParsley: are u using a CD for the PC version?
<PsyBan-> how do i get icons on KDE desktop?
<AngryParsley> and I can't see the CD in the list of startup disks
<AngryParsley> Aagni: ppc
<Snowfire> Does anyone know how to resize the terminal (tty1.tty2,etc) to a different resolution?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: linux-headers-2.6.15-23
<crayzee> Any idea when the servers will be back up?
<togitogi> hi
<Seveas> crayzee, no
<gnomefreak> crayzee: no
<mimithebrain> Aagni: emerge^H^H^H^H^H^H apt-get install that
<AngryParsley> I already tried resetting my prom or whatever the non-volatile memory in apple's bios is
<odat> anyone have the command?
<AngryParsley> my ibook is the latest model, from december of 2005
<Aagni> AngryParsley: by mistake maybe
<AngryParsley> Aagni: I even tried a shipit PPC live CD
<mimithebrain> Aagni: you're ok?
<muep> any idea of what is the problem with the servers?
<AngryParsley> when I insert the CD it's labeled Ubuntu_Powerpc_dapper
<PsyBan-> how do i get icons on KDE desktop?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I might have to run soon...
<AngryParsley> so I'm pretty sure it's the PPC
<Aagni>  mimithebrain: ok
<mimithebrain> Aagni: cool...
<billfur> does the live install cd have a ntfs resizer?
<PsyBan-> With what program do i get icons on KDE desktop?
<Seveas> billfur, yes
<Aagni> mimithebrain: i dc-ed again
<interfear> is there a way to install without configuring apt? cuz at 84% the install halts because its configuring apt and the servers are down
<Aurvandill> So... how can I make the "start" menu just one button in gnome?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: what is the package name for linux headers?
<John3437> AngryParsley,  just try holding dow the C on it's own after selecting a restart
<mimithebrain> Aagni: what is dc-ed?
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: #kubuntu
<Aagni> mimithebrain: dc=disconnect
<xange> anybody else having problems with apt?
<Aurvandill> xange: topic
<mimithebrain> Aagni, I'll fetch it form history
<jbholman> interfear: which install cd are you using
<HiP_P> topic
<Aagni> mimithebrain: thanks
<interfear> jbholman: 32bit dapper desktop
<muep> Aurvandill: remove the usual menu and then add the older styled one
<pirast> interfear: there should be a timeout.. otherwise just disconnect your network connection
<AngryParsley> John3437: I also tried that
<mimithebrain> linux-headers-2.6.15-23
<AngryParsley> nothing
<interfear> ok, ill try and wait for the timeout..
<Aurvandill> muep: oh, ok. how?
<xange> Aurvandill, thank god I thought I broke something :)
<inazad_> How many time the servers will be down ?
<spades> maybe the bot should /notice people on join the server is down?
<Doenerporno> is there some command that shows me how much cpu each is eating?
<AngryParsley> I even tried that key combo that removes the hard drive from the startup list
<muep> Aurvandill: right-click the panel
<mimithebrain> Aagni: linux-headers-2.6.15-23
<Seveas> spades, chanserv does that
<Aurvandill> xange: I thought my ISP was being a biatch
<interfear> Doenerporno: uptime
<Seveas> no one reads
<Seveas> EVER
<muep> Aurvandill: then select add to panel
<AngryParsley> this thing just sat there trying to netboot all day
<Seveas> which you just proved :
<mimithebrain> Seveas: having a hard day?
<spades> Seveas i knew it was down, i was just suggesting :P
<AngryParsley> I can boot off the OS X DVD
<muep> Aurvandill: and then browse the older menu thing
<pirast> interfear: if there is none, please file a bug ubiquity
<AngryParsley> holding down C works with that
<Aagni> mimithebrain: its downloading away
<HiP_P> also no-ones getting kick seveas
<abhinay> gnomefreak,  i got a problem with my apt-get , whenever i try it , it is saying dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure): &  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code  , any suggestions... ?
<HiP_P> *kicked
<Aurvandill> muep: "menu bar" or "main menu"?
<Doenerporno> interfear: i made a typo. a command that shows me how much each process is eating.
<xange> Aurvandill, I did a fairly big install last night before I went to bed, some of them were unsigned
<muep> Aurvandill: dunno, try both
<jkelly2005> AngryParsley: hold down the alt key. that should give you the option to boot the cd.
<Aurvandill> Thanks :D
<muep> np
<pirast> Doenerporno ps aux or top
<spades> Seveas hah, had to scroll up, sorry, multiple networks on open and this chat usually flies so i didnt notice
<ruoho> kind of offtopic but..anyone can tell me why i cant Ping default gateway? what does that mean?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I might have to go so listen carefully, after that's done. enter ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers[appropriate version]  /lib/modules/[appropriate version] /build, then run make again
<Doenerporno> thanks!
<ruoho> wtf
<thnee> isn't linuxdcpp added to ubuntu repositories or have i done someting wrong in synaptics? its added to debians..
<Ademan> hey, does anyone have any idea what some light weight and fast desktop environments are? i've got an old 300 mhz computer i want to bring back from the dead, and even xfce seems to be too much for it
<Aagni> mimithebrain: ok boss
<jbholman> Ademan: fluxbox
<Seveas> thnee, dcpp package is called valknut
<xange> so onto another issue....whenever I leave my box sit for a long time it seems to lockup. I wouldl say that its a black screensave because my monitor is on and they keyboard still works w/being able to put caps/num lock on but I'm not quite sure
<Aurvandill> Ademan: fluxbox.. yeah, what he said
<thnee> Seveas: isnt that some old stuff, not the real dc++?
<jbholman> Ademan: it isn't exactly a complete environment, but it should be one of your best shots
<RonzO> Ademan, check out Damn Small Linux
<Doenerporno> two cupsys processes are eating 90% cpu...
<Doenerporno> doing nothing.
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I might have this wrong, hold on
<thnee> Seveas: some dctc stuff?
<Aurvandill> fluxbox takes some more work to customise, though
<Aagni>  mimithebrain: make is on its way (yay!)
<Seveas> thnee, never used dc++ so can't tell
<Doenerporno> how can i restart cupsys?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: oops
<ruoho> fluxbox also is not a desktop but a window manager
<Callahad> Doenerporno: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<AngryParsley> jkelly2005: that just shows the hard drive and net boot
<Ademan> jbholman: why do you say its an incomplete environment?
<thnee> Seveas: iirc dctc ir banned on my favourite hubs, and its not pretty
<Ademan> oh... that would explain that
<Aagni> Doenerporno: /etc/init.d/cupsysd restart
<Doenerporno> thanks, Callahad
<Zambezi> Is the server down for much longer? Anyone know repos which make it possible for me to install with apt-get?
<AngryParsley> if I try it with the OS X dvd, it shows it
<Callahad> Aagni: irssi filename completion for the win :)
<mimithebrain> Aagni: that's right... /lib/modules/[version] /build must symlink /usr/src/[version] 
<thnee> Seveas: im looking for http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<Aagni> mimithebrain: now what?
<mimithebrain> ok
<DarkAudit> odd this... News Rover in WINE is less resource-intensive than Pan running natively, even after thay rewrote pan to be lighter and faster
<Aagni> mimithebrain: irssi?
<jbholman> Ademan: well, maybe i'm wrong,  but i've always thought that kde and gnome were complete desktop environments and fluxbox  was not
<mimithebrain> Aagni: copy paste uname -a
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I mount my ext3 hard drive from the Live CD? so I can mess with it?
<jbroome> that za.archive.u.c mirror must be getting hammered
<mimithebrain> Aagni, I'll tell you the exact command
<AngryParsley> I wish I had other bootable CDs to try out, but right now it's almost as if the ubuntu CD is not a bootable CD
<Tonren> jbholman: Fluxbox has always seemed "incomplete" to me, too
<mimithebrain> Aagni: then type make and paste the error too
<methanol> Will a Ubuntu liveCD boot up an intel mac?
<Aagni> Linux mymachinebane 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<xange> is there a way to change the font/over all screen size of console?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: no error
<Callahad> Aagni: irssi is an irc client. It actually lets you do terminal-style tab completion of filenames, so just joking as to how I beat you to answer the cupsys restart question :)
<mimithebrain> Aagni: no errors? then you done it correctly!
<cykon> ...not sure...but i dont think macintel will be supported til edgy
<jbholman> tonren: i was not meaning to say that it was incomplete, just that it wasn't a full-blown environment
<Zambezi> Seveas, Sorry. Didn't see that.
<jbholman> i wouldn't it want it to be any more "complete"
<Aagni> mimithebrain: hurrah!!
<Tonren> jbholman: Yeah, taht amkes sense
<Aagni> mimithebrain: what next?
<Tonren> So who knows how to mount my hard drive from teh Live CD?
<Ademan> question, is fluxbox in the repositories? because it seems i'll hafta install ubuntu without Xorg or at least minus gnome, and then apt-get right?
<Callahad> xange: check out man consolechars to change the font. For the screen size of the conosle, you'll want to look into framebuffer stuff
<Aagni> Callahad: i see :))
<ETronik> I just connected my USB flashdisk, but it doen's get automounted... can anyone help ?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: what does build point to when you ls -l /lib/modules/[version]  ?
<apokryphos> Tonren: /msg ubotu mount
<xange> Callahad, thanks
<Seveas> Ademan, it is
<Tonren> Ademan: I was able to install with sudo apt-get fluxbox
<Doenerporno> hey, the processes keep working after cupsys restart! what can i do?
<Tonren> Thanks apokryphos
<DarkAudit> Tonren: I eventually got tired of constantly having to manually update the Fluxbox menus to keep my custom settings in place
<odat> any easy way to determine the write speed of my burner
<Tonren> also, does anyone know what the difference between Apt-Get and Aptitude is on the command line?
<Subhuman> odat, look on the front of it?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<Seveas> Subhuman, ^_^
<thnee> debian has the package "linuxdcpp" but i cant find it in ubuntu..
<mimithebrain> Aagni: everything has been done correctly
<Subhuman> Tonren, aptitude has a interface, and it also installs recommended packages.
<Aagni> mimithebrain: yay. next
<Aagni> ?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I was just paranoid then...
<odat> Subhuman, not listed
* epimeteo is away: I'm really busy
<Ademan> Tonren: cool, thanks, did that automatically switch you over to fluxbox? (since i'm hearing its just a WM not a desktop environment)
<jbholman> tonren: there are many differences, but i don't know them all.  aptitude tends to remove unused packages as well
<Callahad> xange: to change the resolution, specifically, try adding vga=792 to your kernel boot options in grub. 792= 1024x768x24
<Aagni> mimithebrain: thats alright
<amee2k> hi all
<Tonren> Ademan: No; I logged out and switched to a fluxbox session
<Spitty> odat, if you google the model #, you should get a hit or two with the info
<Tonren> Subhuman: So the only difference on teh command line is dependency handling
<mimithebrain> Aagni: using lsmod, look if you use any modules listen in restricted modules
<xange> 792 = or vga = ?
<Callahad> xange: vga=792
<Aagni> mimithebrain: what do i look for?
<Subhuman> Tonren, yes, but typing "sudo aptitude" brings you to a UI of sorts, while apt has no such interactive interface.
<amee2k> is there another X ftp client for gnome other than nautilus?
<Ademan> vga=792  is a fix for LCD screens
<spades> amee2k gftp
<GreySim> amee2k, gftpg
<mimithebrain> Aagni: for example, do you use an ATI card, or nvidia... or fcdsl... or ltmodem...
<aldo> Hi, from veri few minutes I see a test document containing this text "ciao". Have I a hole in my Ubuntu?
<GreySim> Err, gftp.
<xange> right, then I would want to change that to vga=1280x1024x24
<jbholman> subhuman: but you can use aptitude without the gui
<Aagni> mimithebrain: yes
<Aagni> mimithebrain: ATI
<Callahad> xange: oh, no, you use the value 792
<jbholman> subhuman: but you can use aptitude without the *text gui
<mimithebrain> Aagni: ok, have you installed fglrx or you didn't install that?
<xange> ohh
<xange> ok
<Doenerporno> cupsys    6738 46.0  0.5   4676  2784 ?        R    19:58   8:43 /usr/bin/bjfilterpixusip3100 --imageres 600 --papersize a4 --paperload asf --media plain --bbox 9,13,
<Subhuman> jbholman, yes and if you do all it does is install both the recommended and suggested packages, while apt just install the recommended ones.
<Dewbie> I want to change my LCD to its native.. but I never have been able too
<amee2k> hm... which repo? can't find it in synaptic?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: there's a entry in there for ati, wlan
<Doenerporno> this is ps aux output
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm on the live CD and I went to System -> Administration -> disks, but I can't enable file access on my root directory.  Any hints?
<Dewbie> I change it, xorg won't use it
<Doenerporno> how can i kill this process?
<Callahad> xange: it's kind of weird, and I don't understand it. It's also common to use the hex representations of the numbers, so things like vga=0x31B
<Tonren> I'm trying to backup something to my /home partition before I reinstall
<xange> my box just froze, I"ve been having problems with this. how can I fgure out what is causing it?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: whats that?
<Callahad> xange: a list of resolutions and vga= value is at http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/04/1621224
<Tonren> xange: Has it froze often?  Are there any pattenrs to when it freezes?
<Seveas> xange, poke around in /var/log
<mimithebrain> Aagni: that's fine... then if there is no modules in lsmod that is fglrx, nvidia, or begins with fc* or ltmodem, then you can uninstall linux-restricted-modules-[version] 
<spades> Doenerporno (sudo) kill -9 6738
<xange> Tonren, no, just all of a sudden
<Doenerporno> spades: thank you
<xange> Seveas, thanks
<euly> hi
<euly> i just installed ubuntu 6. i only get a resolution of 1024. any ideas, how i change it to 1280?
<dash`> anybody want to talk me through how to compile something?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: when that's done... you have to run make install in the madwifi directory as root, and run depmod -a...
<Callahad> dash`: sure
<Aagni> mimithebrain: there's one beginning with ati
<Seveas> !resolution > euly
<mimithebrain> Aagni: that's fine, ati != fglrx
<dash`> Callahad :: I am rather inept, just to warn you
<Callahad> dash`: no problem
<Aagni> mimithebrain: oh, ok
<euly> !resolution
<Aagni> mimithebrain: so how do i uninstall?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dash`> I am trying to install a GUI client for XMMS2
<dash`> its called Promoe
<Tonren> Ugh.. I removed KDE and it broke everything
<mimithebrain> Aagni, you can use synpatic, or apt-get uninstall linux-restricted-modules-[version] 
<Tonren> Is there a GNOME clipboard manager daemon?
<mimithebrain> Aagni, sorry, that's apt-get remove
<Ademan> does fluxbox have any sort of panel support? and more importantly can i add launcher items to it and menus (similar to the gnome main menu)
<dash`> Callahad :: I am unregistered atm, that may be blocking our query, not sure
<mimithebrain> "This APT has Super Cow Powers. Moo!"
<santa99> good evening, I have a problem with my shutdown. When i boot my computer with apm=on apm=power-off acpi=off my computer shutdown correctly. When i boot my computer normal without these boot parameters my computer comes only to Will now halt and hangs there and i have to shutdown with the power button. The problem is I need the acpi for my processor and sound. So any ideas what i could do ?
<Callahad> dash`: ah
<mimithebrain> Aagni: r u ok?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: uninstalling
<Callahad> dash`: well, in that case, off to #helpingdash?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: done
<euly> how can i switch off these "someone has joined #ubuntu" messages?
<dash`> Callahad :: sure
<mimithebrain> Aagni: once that's done, sudo make install
<pecisk_> euly: X-chat client?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: then sudo depmod -a
<euly> pecisk_: irc
<illvarg-xgl> where did ubuntu.com go?
<pecisk_> euly: Mirc?
<Tonren> illvarg-xgl: See topic
<Aagni> mimithebrain: done both install and depmod
<Bonez56> illvarg-xgl: for vacation
<euly> pecisk_: i just typed irc in the bash
<illvarg-xgl> Tonus: hehe, ok
<mimithebrain> Aagni, ok... remember this, if you have problems, you can reboot, jump in a console, and run sudo modprobe ath_pci to reactivate your wireless
<euly> and how can i change the background color to black? white is not looking good.
<Giiinciuxx> labux
<santa99> no ideas
<mimithebrain> Aagni: are you using wireless right now?
<pecisk_> euly: check out irssi
<Aagni> mimithebrain: yes
<pecisk_> euly: manual I mean
<Aagni> mimithebrain: so i need to dc then?
<jkelly2005> does anyone know of an alternative to security.ubuntu.com. anyone know a mirror of security.ubuntu.com?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: so, you are probably running on the old wireless drivers, which is fine
<mimithebrain> Aagni: no you don't
<[Wiebel] > anyone using kwlan here?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: oh, ok
<Bergcube> santa99~  I have seen exactly the same problem on a laptop, but didn't find any solution.  Would be interesting if you figured it out.
<Aagni> mimithebrain: so when will this new driver come into effect
<mimithebrain> Aagni: if you reboot, all old modules will be unloaded from memory and the new ones will jump in
<dee> hello. have someone some experiences with dosemu? the program quits everytime I launch it.
<Aagni> mimithebrain: can i do that now?
<PsyBan-> whats KDE:s desktop Manager?
<santa99> Bergcube, the problem is i have no idea what I could do against this problem
<mimithebrain> Aagni: then, if they don't come up, just sudo depmod -a and sudo modprobe ath_pci. But that shouldn't happen
<PsyBan-> nautilus is gnomes
<PsyBan-> what is KDE:s
<euly> pecisk_: i did "man irssi". no mention of "color" or "messages"
<Aagni> mimithebrain: got it <writing it down>
<euly> pecisk_: i did "man irssi". no mention of "color" or "messages"
<mimithebrain> Aagni: you can reboot, it's better than having you unload every single madwifi modules :P
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: it's not its desktop manager, it's its File Manager. And KDE is Konqueror, as I said.
<Subhuman> PsyBan-, kde use their own, but their sorta manager is konqueror.
<wuzzy> i all! stupid as i am i've managed to change the permissions on every file in my home dir and below to 644. Now i cant even login to gnome with that user. anyone have a pointer on what to do? please...
<apokryphos> *KDE's
<Aagni> mimithebrain: right.. in that case brb
<mimithebrain> Aagni: depmod -a is to update the module dependecies and make the new modules ready to use
<PsyBan-> apokryphos, you shut up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<santa99> Bergcube, maybe to change the shutdown scripts to use apm functions
* PsyBan- was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b PsyBan-!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<euly> wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto is not working.. anybody here knows how to change resolution to 1280 on ubuntu?
<Bergcube> santa99~  Then we're two.......
<mimithebrain> Aagni: modprobe activates modules and loads em in memory
<Aagni> mimithebrain: ok
<mimithebrain> Aagni: btw
<Aagni> mimithebrain: yes
<Aagni> ?
<santa99> Bergcube, so you have the same problem ?
<Kibou> apokryphos: wth... "nice" kick
<mimithebrain> Aagni: congratualation on your first compilling, and first module installation
<simon_> euly: http://www.irssi.org/themes
<mimithebrain> Aagni: if you know this, you will have relativelly few problems with linux
<apokryphos> Kibou: sorry?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: thanks (yay!!!!!!!!!!!) and thanks for making this happen
<Motoko-chan> Whole Wiki is down for me, so it may not be just you, euly
<mimithebrain> Aagni: enjoy ubuntu :)
<Bergcube> santa99~  No, not me.  Someone with a laptop I looked at.  But this is a friend so the laptop is sort of within reach...
<Aagni> mimithebrain: be right back aND THANKS!
<Aagni> mimithebrain: oops .. sorry
<mimithebrain> Aagni, hold on
<santa99> Bergcube, understand this problem is really frustrating
<Motoko-chan> So, since the wiki is down, I need some help getting WPA working on my Intel card. Anyone want to assist?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: I'll give you my email address, so you can reach me in *case* it fails
<mimithebrain> oh, he's gone :(
<mimithebrain> well, should work...
<Bergcube> santa99~  Yes, I agree.  And seems sort of needless.  Have you considered writing to the mailing list?
<mimithebrain> I don't see why not, I've done it so many times before...
<livingdaylight> anyone else get problems with synaptic?
<livingdaylight> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/y/yakuake/yakuake_2.7.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<santa99> Bergcube, I will report when I find a solution
<P4W3R> hi
<mimithebrain> livingdaylight: yeesss!!!
<Subdee> livingdaylight, check the topic
<mimithebrain> Reps are doooowwwn
<santa99> Bergcube, not found the time to do this
<dee> livingdaylight: ubuntu.com is down.
<livingdaylight> ok, sorry guys, didn't read the topic
<regeya> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<mimithebrain> libingdaylight: beware, Seveas will kick you out if you don't read the topic ;)
<Motoko-chan> So... WPA assist anyone?
<livingdaylight> sorry seveas
<P4W3R> a working mirror?
<P4W3R> ... what happened?
<P4W3R> an attack?
<regeya> !tell P4W3R about mirrors
<RonzO>  #ubnutu should pm a message saying ubuntu servers are down...
<livingdaylight> i am reassured then, although i was looking forward to instaliling Yakuake
<mimithebrain> P4W3R: we... don't... know
<Bergcube> santa99~  Good luck!  BRB.................
<RonzO> when people log on
<Subdee>  [#ubuntu]  Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them - DO NOT ASK, we don't know more
<xange> !tell xange about mirrors
<Motoko-chan> I'm guessing someone messed up a route or something.
<santa99> Bergcube, Thanks I will need it :)
<livingdaylight> Ronz: Yea!
<apokryphos> RonzO: no, that's unnecessary spam; an entrymsg and note in the /topic is the best idea
<P4W3R> is not spam...
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: no it isn't. I don't read the topic everytime i come in
<gatekeeper> gatekeeper > mirrors
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: you should
<livingdaylight> P4W3R: i agree
<apokryphos> and you certianly should read the entrymsg
<P4W3R> i read topic...
<gatekeeper> !gatekeeper > mirrors
<mimi_gone> hey!
<Subdee> you should read the topic then
<Subdee> that's why it exists
<RonzO> apokryphos, with the amount of people that have come in asking about it, i believe that it would do away with the spam in this channel imo
<P4W3R> because topic has the true
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: well, i don't everytime i come in, which could be servral timea a day
<mimithebrain> Aagni: you're back!
<euly> set theme green
<P4W3R> ^^
<mimithebrain> Aagni: it worked?
<euly> ups.. :)
<Aagni> mimithebrain: yeah!
<xange> I've gotten so used to the topic having nothing crucial in it that I've stopped reading it :-/
<apokryphos> especially if you're thinking about "servers being down". If they are, it's going to be, erm, quite common.
<mimithebrain> Aagni: niiiiiiiiice :d
<mimithebrain> :D*
<Aagni> mimithebrain: yippeee
<apokryphos> RonzO: actually, it wouldn't; we've tried, and it didn't help at all.
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: get real
<Aagni> mimithebrain: well,  ineed to wait for a while and see if the connection drops
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: I'm quite real, I assure you.
<mimithebrain> Aagni: that should take care of spontaneous crashes and dropped connections
<livingdaylight> ^^
<sparkleytone> any USB gurus out there?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Aagni> mimithebrain: can i now remove the unzipped folder?
<profoX`> how is the mplayer firefox plugin called?
<sparkleytone> i'm getting atrocious performance with my external HD
<mimithebrain> Aagni: if it drops again, well, at least we took care on spontaneous crashes
<apokryphos> !info mplayer-mozilla
<rsk> profoX`: mplayerplug-in
<Subdee> mozilla-mplayer
<RonzO> what do you define as a usb guru, sparkleytone ?
* Motoko-chan sighs
<ubotu> Package mplayer-mozilla does not exist in dapper
<mimithebrain> Aagni: yes, you can
<apokryphos> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<P4W3R> does anyone think like ubotu?
<sparkleytone> RonzO: someone who can help me :)
<P4W3R> does anyone think like ubotu ?
<Subdee> ubotu, it's mozilla-mplayer
<livingdaylight> sparkleytone: i have always wondered about external usb hardrives
<ubotu> I know nothing about it's mozilla-mplayer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fourat> anyone succeded skype on Dapper ? :( :( i have read the wikis in frensh, english ... tutos and nothing :(
<profoX`> Subdee: thanks.. didn't fidn it with searching apt-cache
<RonzO> we cant help ya if we dont know your problem.  =) watcha need, sparkleytone ?
<sparkleytone> "wondered" ?
<mimithebrain> Aagni: bye now
<sparkleytone> http://paste.lisp.org/display/23016  <--- usb disconnects and slow performance...
<whadar> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Aagni> mimithebrain: kudos man .. thanks
<sparkleytone> the disconnect happened one time in the middle of hdparm
<sparkleytone> but hasn't happened since
<zealot> fourat: I believe skype is in the dapper-commercial repository
<livingdaylight> sparkleytone: RonzO is a guru, trust me
<ndlovu> I'm getting a *lot* of this error in /var/log/syslog: hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Anyone got some ideas to help me sort it out?
<whadar> what? what's wrong with webmin?
<fourat> zealot, i've installed it, am facing the skype-habitual linux issues
<seanh> Hey ho, are we having a bit of an ubutnu server outage?
<whadar> "ubotu: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it."
<RonzO> i am? since when... lol
<Subdee> .........
<_al_> fourat: what is your problem with skype?
<sparkleytone> webmin is just tough to maintain in the debian way
<livingdaylight> sparkleytone:  but RonzO is too humble to admit it
<fourat> _al_, sound sound sound sound sound
<livingdaylight>  :)
<sparkleytone> well livingdaylight, i am very very competent and i cannot for the life of me figure this out
<RonzO> whats the file system of the drive, sparkleytone
<delire_> i'm sure you've been asked this incessantly all day, but any news on *why* servers are down?
<zealot> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Seveas> delire_, no
<_al_> fourat: have you tried 1.3 beta?
<fourat> _al_, with apt-get ?
<delire_> Seveas: interesting, and disturbing.
<bthornton> RE: "Many Ubuntu services are down"... where can I find the most recent *.deb for package "X" on one of these mirrors?  All I can find are ISOs.
<_al_> fourat: no
<fourat> compiling it ?
<Seveas> delire_, the people in charge know what's wrong - we don't
<fourat> does it work ?
<_al_> fourat: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html
<_al_> yes
<illicit_> Anyone have a mirror i can use?
<_al_> it uses alsa
<FurryNemesis> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<Seveas> illicit_, /topic
<sparkleytone> RonzO: that's another symptom of the problem.  i have partitioned it into 3 partitions and have formatted the first two.  both with ext3 w/ dir_index
<sparkleytone> formatting took FOREVER
<dyn-afk> <zealot> fourat: I believe skype is in the dapper-commercial repository << you're better off downloading version 1.3 beta from the official skype site
<sparkleytone> writing the inode tables
<sparkleytone> which basically foreshadowed my performance issues
<delire_> Seveas: right.. let's hope it's not down for malevolent reasons.
<dyn-afk> the 1.3 beta uses ALSA for sound
<Seveas> delire_, it's not
<dyn-afk> with the 1.2 version I can't get the sound working but with the 1.3 version it just works :)
<zealot> dyn-afk: fourat: I didn't know 1.3 used Alsa. If it does, use that
<dyn-afk> yep
<fourat> should i get the deb file or the source ?
<zealot> dyn-afk: Older skype uses OSS aka /dev/dsp which is deprecated
<fourat> wops :)
<fourat> there's no source
<fourat> hahah
<fourat> it's closed
<bthornton> With the default Ubuntu servers being down, where can I go to find the most recent openvpn*.deb ?  I've hit up the link at the top of the page but the mirrors only seem to have Ubuntu ISOs.
<delire_> Seveas: well that's something of a relief
<aeth> try launchpad.net
<Seveas> aeth, that's down
<santa99> where do i find the shutdown scripts which are used by acpi ?
<zealot> bhtornton: change *.archive.ubuntu.com to ie.archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> santa99, /etc/init.d and /etc/acpi
<sparkleytone> whoa the servers are down?  i def noticed the wiki was down last night.  that sucks
<profoX`> is mozilla-mplayer gone ? it's not on the be mirror
<bthornton> zealot: grazie.
<santa99> Seveas, any idea how they are named ?
<Seveas> santa99, no
<_al_> fourat: have you tried Wengophone?
<dyn-afk> <zealot> dyn-afk: Older skype uses OSS aka /dev/dsp which is deprecated << I know and according from the information on the skype forums it is a pain in the ass
<ignem> Q about ubuntu and games: quake2 cannot open /dev/dsp in dapper, howto fix?
<whadar> any alternatives to webmin out there?
<Bonez56> does anyone know of any good samba guides? i followed one on ubuntuguide.org but I still can't get it to work. when windows users browse my shares it fails authentication, even though they have been added to the samba group and have permission to read/write my shares.
<_al_> open source voip software supporting IM services
<zealot> santa99: /etc/init.d/acpid and /etc/init.d/acpi-support
<zealot> Bonez56: I know the problem
<sparkleytone> RonzO: anything?
<dyn-afk> <fourat> should i get the deb file or the source ? << debt file, just double click it once you've downloaded it and press the install button
<santa99> zealot,  this are the shutdown scripts ?
<tristanmike> !tell Bonez56 about ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntuguide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bonez56> zealot: do you know what I am doing wrong?
<Bonez56> !tell tristanmike how to read
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell tristanmike how to read - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> Bonez56, don't play with the bot
<apokryphos> Bonez56: and, please be kind
<zealot> santa99: startup and shutdown scripts are the same, yes.
<zealot> Bonez56: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Bonez56> I will be kind but if he had of read my whole text he would have seen that I have already followed the guide.
<tristanmike> Bonez56: ubotu used to say that the site is out of date and can be known to break machines, I was trying to do you a favor, sorry :'(
<santa99> zealot, thx
<zealot> find where it says: security = user and change it to security = share
<zealot> santa99: that took me a bit to figure out
<dyn-afk> Bonez56 have you tried the official samba site? it has great documentation with some examples, that might help you
<Seveas> tristanmike, apparently ubuntuguide.org has improved
<Bonez56> tristanmike: no worries :) cheers anyway
<thnee> scons tells me gtk+ >= 2.6 not found, but i have no clue what package to install.. ive searched after gtk+ but only found a bunch of other packages..
<apokryphos> tristanmike: it's a wiki now
<linuxcrazy_> great!
<linuxcrazy_> lol
<Bonez56> zealot: ok I have that file open
<linuxcrazy_> what file is it?
<linuxcrazy_> src?
<mimithebrain> anyone: did Aagni have any more problems?
<linuxcrazy_> idk
<zealot> Bonez56: CTRL K and type security
<Bonez56> zealot: security=user
<tristanmike> thanx Seveas and apokryphos
<zealot> Bonez56: change it to security = share
<linuxcrazy_> np
<profoX`> !info mplayer-mozilla
<linuxcrazy_> lol
<ubotu> Package mplayer-mozilla does not exist in dapper
<Bonez56> zealot: ok, is that all i need to do?
<dyn-afk> if you use security = user make sure you add the user accounts to the samba passwd file with smbpasswd -a username
<profoX`> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<humanpersonman> !info mozilla-mplayer
<zealot> Bonez56: Then try this: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<linuxcrazy_> apt-get install Mplayer-plugin
<profoX`> i don't have that package in multiverse??
<Bonez56> zealot: ok ill be back in a minute ill just test it :)
<zealot> Bonez56: with security = share, you dont have to run any extra commands afterwords though
<humanpersonman> is is sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer i do believe
<linuxcrazy_> apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<linuxcrazy_> sudo*
<apokryphos> profoX`: you should. Perhaps you don't have Multiverse enabled then.
<linuxcrazy_> ya
<profoX`> i have multiverse enabled
<apokryphos> profoX`: then you would have that package in synaptic, if you recently updated your sources.
<linuxcrazy_> r u sure? check your repos and make sure there's multivers on the univers lines
<profoX`> ah no wait.. grrr.. this is so annoying.. i'm using different sources.list file because us mirror is down
<nexus___> YA it sucks realy..
<linuxcrazy_> lol
<nexus___> but what ever :P
<profoX`> thanks i have to edit it a bit
<nexus___> hm..i wait..
<humanpersonman> profoX, here is the .deb file http://ubuntu.inode.at/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayerplug-in/mozilla-mplayer_3.17-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<humanpersonman> if you don't care to do through the trouble
<linuxcrazy_> where you see Universe, add multiverse next to it I think
<livingdaylight> HI GUYS, are the repos still down?
<linuxcrazy_> sudo dpkg mozilla-mplayer_3.17-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<profoX`> thanks humanpersonman :) but i already did the trouble ;) but thanks alot
<profoX`> very kind ;)
<mimithebrain> yesss!!!11oneone
<moebius_> us seems to be back
<jbholman> i am still not having any luch seeing my roommates itunes shares on banshee or rhythmbox (banshee can see the rhythmbox share i've enabled on the same computer) and i have turned my roommates firewalls completely off (they are both running xp).  Has anyone had luch with either banshee/rhythmbox doing what i am trying to do? if so, did you have to make any adjustments to a config file or something like that?
<linuxcrazy_> cool
<Jey> is there a specific channel for amd64 users, or do those questions go in here too ?
* moebius_ finally gets nethack installed, hurrah
<linuxcrazy_> pastebin!!!!
<sybec> so why are the ubuntu services down ?
<Seveas> Jey, in here 
<Jey> thanks
<mimithebrain> sybec... be don't know
<mimithebrain> we don't know*
<Bonez56> zealot: ok that seems to be working a bit better, but when I access a share it automatically shows up as bonez\Guest as the username, and it's greyed out. I can't change it to any other user
<profoX`> sybec: no one knows
<nexus___> ddos i think lol
<nexu> someone didnt paid the bills ?
<Seveas> nexus___, no
<profoX`> nexus___: no impossible
<nexus___> realy?
<Kibou> ubuntu server crash
<nexus___> are you so sure about his :P
<profoX`> that wouldn't take this long..
<nexus___> *this
<mimithebrain> Seveas proFox: why not?
<nexus___> yea
* nexu was kidding obviously
<linuxcrazy_> lol
<nexu> :P
<Seveas> there are connectivity problems.
* linuxcrazy_ laughs
<nexus___> and so many ubuntu mirriors are down..
<nexus___> thats very streange..
<linuxcrazy_> why?
<humanpersonman> ubuntu server crashed, hmm they should switch that thing over to windows server edition, that thing never crashes
<phunkalicious> yes :(
<nexus___> *strange
<aliljet> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-242-203-58.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<linuxcrazy_> lol
<aliljet> eww
<linuxcrazy_> yuck
<Kibou> put some nice win98 server out there
<tristanmike> LOL @ Seveas
<profoX`> omfg :P
<linuxcrazy_> rofl
<mimithebrain> that didn't take long
<zealot> Bonez56: Then change it back to user and then run smbpasswd -a username for whatever users you want added.
<aliljet> is there any alternative to webmin on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/kibou]  by Seveas
<Bonez56> zealot: that's how I had it before, but i'll try it again now.
<linuxcrazy_> aliljet: don't swear on this server lol
<nexus___> out some fat32 ubuntu servers ;) very secure hehe =)
<profoX`> humanpersonman was just joking.. as was Kibou.. kick, okay, but ban :/
<zealot> Bonez56: But you didn't try smbpasswd -a username I bet
<mimithebrain> Seveas: just curious, how many bans today? :)
<Bonez56> zealot: yes I did
<Seveas> mimithebrain, a few dozen but I cleaned most out alreday
<Bonez56> zealot: just testing now
<mimithebrain> Seveas: wow...
<Bonez56> zealot: it's doing the authentication failure problem again.
<phunkalicious> man i haven't been able to hit the repositories for two days now :/
<mimithebrain> have they been down that long??
<livingdaylight> hey, what happened?
<Seveas> mimithebrain, us.archove has been down that long
<livingdaylight> Seveas: did you boot me?
<nexus___> lol no one know what...
<phunkalicious> i dunno, mine just point to archive.ubuntu.com, maybe there are some others i can point too?
<mimithebrain> it seemed like friday I was able to get ethereal
<Bonez56> zealot: it shows the username as MYPCNAME\mark (mark is the account I just set an smbpasswd for)
<Seveas> but that's unrelated to the canonical dc outage
<nixternal> primary and backup power failures at the datacenter
<mimithebrain> ouch...
<mikechml> will using de.archive give me any problems?
<phunkalicious> i tried adding us.archive but that didn't resolve :/
<zealot> phunkalicious: try ie.archive instead of us
<regeya> oy vey
<nexu> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.ubuntu.com
<phunkalicious> ok zealot
<spartas> mikechml, you still won't be able to hit security.ubuntu
<regeya> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<mikechml> yeah
<aliljet> linuxcrazy_: =)
<nexus___> ..about the ubuntu servers..
<nexus___> dont ask :P
<loop1> at least euro servers are working
<Bonez56> zealot: do u have any further ideas?
<apokryphos> loop1: some of them are, some aren't.
<jcapote> it seems that archive.ubuntu.com is down...
<livingdaylight> ubuntuforums is full?
<zealot> Bonez56: No, that worked for me
<Bonez56> ok thanks for ur help
<Uggy> apokryphos>  fr servers are ok
<Bonez56> is there anyone else that is good with samba who could help? :)
<XVampireX> This place is full, lol
<stjepan> hi
<tamale> Hello everyone!  I'm running dapper on gnome and I would like right-click dragging like windows.. so that I can drag with a right-click and choose what i want to happen when i release... is this possible?   I would also like to be able to make alt+right click dragging change window sizes like fluxbox, but this doesn't work because right clicking at all currently brings up the context menu and it's really frustrating!!!  any help would be much a
<mamat> hi, i need to change my screen resolution to 75Hz rather than 85 cause otherwise i get bugs in display... changing it fixes it but i need to redo it at every login :S
<XVampireX> tamale, yes
<Callahad> tamale: I think Nautlius does that with middle-click drags
<joemauch> are the repository servers down?
<stjepan> I am bored...... :( I want to develop something. But I have no ideas. Any wishes? I'd like to develop GUI or terminal/console applications. I just have no ideas on what to make. Does anyone have any ideas?
<XVampireX> stjepan, start with a GUI for mednafen
<Callahad> tamale: (the menu bit). As far as alt-resizing... I know Metacity can do it, forget how :(
<Bonez56> stjepan: can you make a GUI to quickpar?
<apokryphos> Bonez56: there already is one
<apokryphos> not sure if it's still maintained. gpar2
<Bonez56> apokryphos: well there you go :) i just haven't looked hard enough
<dingus9> hey are the security updates down now!!!!
<livingdaylight> any idea how many people on the planet use ubuntu?
<mikechml> create some kind of application that FORCES people to read the topic
<tamale> callahad:  Know if there's anyway I could make it right mouse instead of middle button?
<Seveas> mikechml, that application is called Seveas
<ozubu> hi all
<Callahad> tamale: Not offhand. I'm not a gnome user :(
<apokryphos> version 0.81 ;-)
<ozubu> can any1 help with  installing from source code ?
<mikechml> you're an application? :o
<apokryphos> ozubu: /msg ubotu compiling
<mikechml> you seem so real
<dyn-afk> <livingdaylight> any idea how many people on the planet use ubuntu? << do a search on "ubuntu counter project" :)
<apokryphos> mikechml: an advanced application, yup.
<apokryphos> mikechml: don't be fooled
<ozubu> apokryphos, ?
<apokryphos> ozubu: type /msg ubotu compiling in here
<stjepan> Bonez56: whats quickpar?
<apokryphos> if the address doesn't work, use Google's cache
<jonass> i need help: when booting kernel 2.6.15-26 my xgl/ compiz desktop is not working but booting -23 it is
<stjepan> any other ideas???
<apokryphos> !info par
<ubotu> par: Paragraph reformatter. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.51-1.1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Sp4rKy> hi
<ozubu> apokryphos, you want me to put the out put here?
<apokryphos> stjepan: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Bonez56> stjepan: it's a usenet thing. to use parity files to replace missing parts
<apokryphos> ozubu: nope, typing that will give you the answer.
<stjepan> okey
<nexus___> !info ettercap
<Bonez56> is there a GUI based samba configuration tool for gnome?
<ubotu> ettercap: Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1 (dapper), package size 164 kB, installed size 400 kB
<stjepan> pls give me some other ideas
<BioVorE> Still down..
<apokryphos> stjepan: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<nexus___> !info gmplayer
<ubotu> Package gmplayer does not exist in dapper
<fourat> _al_, skype beta is working :) my micro is working, but noone can hear my voice
<braddock> re ubuntu counter project: wow, 4000 people run Ubuntu.  I'm impressed.
<nexus___> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<dingus9> hey is there a way to disable the kubuntu dapper installer from looking for the repositories?
<Seveas> braddock, you should be -- that project is 4 days old :D
<livingdaylight> dyn-afk: only over 3000 people use ubuntu?
<BioVorE> braddock: thats only the people who use the counter
<apokryphos> dingus9: I'm pretty sure it doesn't by default
<roberto> ciao
<mikechml> not sure about kubuntu, but ubuntu does definately
<dingus9> apokryphos: your pretty sure it doesn't do what by default
<mikechml> i had trouble with it earlier
<linuzo> wtf why is ubuntu down
<linuzo> err
<apokryphos> dingus9: look for external repositories
<linuzo> can't update
<gatekeeper> Bonez56: not sure about gnome but in kde if you go to system settings sharing you can set up shares there
<eternalswd> for mplayer 1.0pre8, try the debs from http://www.debian-multimedia.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<pekay> BioVorE: counter?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<braddock> I woudl think you could get a pretty decent measurement by looking at the repo server logs.
<braddock> of how many users etc.
<dingus9> apokryphos: now why would I be aking if there was a way to disable that if it didn't do that by default
<fourat> anyone can help me with skype ? it's working, i can hear voices but noone can hear my voice ! my mic is working on other applications
<BioVorE> [14:57:26]  <braddock> re ubuntu counter project: wow, 4000 people run Ubuntu.  I'm impressed.
<Bonez56> is there a GUI based samba configuration tool for gnome?
<chokes> why they dont use an alternate server?
<mikechml> ...
<apokryphos> dingus9: [19:55:11]  <dingus9> hey is there a way to disable the kubuntu dapper installer from looking for the repositories?
<polpak> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aliljet> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 10000 -j ACCEPT  <-- is thre anything wrong with that?
<XVampireX> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<eternalswd> anyone know how to change the gnome notification colors?
<ozubu> apokryphos, check this pls. can you explain ?
<ozubu> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18706
<BioVorE> aliljet: try a sudo in front..
<euly> hi
<Tommy> kubuntu still crashing after reinstalling :(
<dyn-afk> <livingdaylight> dyn-afk: only over 3000 people use ubuntu? << only the registered people with an active account (you can delete your account if you stop using ubuntu), it's just an indicator
<euly> anybody here who can tell me how to change the screen reolution under ubuntu to 1280x1024?
<JohnDoe> hi i just installed ubuntu but i get failure repository security
<ayeee> Hi, ive done 'apt-get install xserver-xgl', how can i now get the 'xgl' style? i mean, with the 3d desktops
<Seveas> !resolution > euly
<dyn-afk> the ubuntu counter project also counts the people who use kubuntu, edubuntu, etc.
<apokryphos> ozubu: it says you don't have the kernel includes; /msg ubotu headers
<krogh> euly: run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dyn-afk> so not just ubuntu
<JohnDoe> hi i just installed ubuntu but i get failure repository security
<Symgeosis> euly, The easiest way is to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BioVorE> JohnDoe: read the topic
<JohnDoe> it failure
<apokryphos> ayeee: /msg ubotu xgl
<Seveas> !xgl > ayeee
<mikechml> JohnDoe, topic
<aliljet> BioVorE: i'm running as root...
<jonass> i need help: when booting kernel 2.6.15-26 my xgl/ compiz desktop is not working but booting -23 it is
<tristanmike> euly: System-Preferences-Screen resolution
<chokes> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<euly> Seceas: did that, but theres just an url that dont work
<BioVorE> aliljet: the line looks correct to me..
<apokryphos> euly: use Google's Cache
<Seveas> euly, then wait for the DC to power up again
<dingus9> apokryphos: thats my point dude I just want to make it not look for them, it keeps crashing when it comes to the repos, since some are down, I was just woundering if it would could be told to not scan them
<apokryphos> dingus9: as I said, I was pretty sure it doesn't by default.
<Joyrider> jonass did you install linux-restricted-modules for -26 as well?
<mikechml> dingus9: it should skip it if you leave it long enough
<ozubu> apokryphos, what are this headers I tought I can use only apt-get install build-essential
<euly> Symgeosis: uh.. that thing asks me stuff about my keyboard...
<skavenge> or unplugyour etherneet
<apokryphos> ozubu: nope
<BioVorE> aliljet: I just tried it here and it worked
<husky> http://en.fon.com/
<linuxboyfrien1> many ubuntu services are down, from where I can get detailed information about this?
* RonzO is back
<euly> krogh: same answe as to Symgeosis above...
<Bonez56> how do you restart inetd?
<Seveas> linuxboyfrien1, nowhere
<Joyrider> there is no detailed information because people are busy working to fix it!
<Viper550> Everything is down, even the Wiki!
<ozubu> ok - that's really annoying what happend to security servers ? I can't install any package 2day...
<mikechml> panic!
<ozubu> apokryphos, you know what is it ?
<euly> Bonez56: /etc/init.d/inetd restart ?
<apokryphos> ozubu: please read the /topic
<euly> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrstocks> c'est quoi la package pour install les fonts comme verdana ect?
<Seveas> !fr
<linuxboyfrien1> Seveas: do you have any information, i.e is there any timeframe given for the restoration?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ozubu> apokryphos, 10x
<ozubu> apokryphos, since how long is this ?
<rexbron> How does Xgl or aiglx affect battery life?
<Seveas> linuxboyfrien1, if I say nowhere, I mean nowhere
<troy1of2> Ubuntu is probably being attacked by hackers from Microsoft....ticked off for taking too many users away. ;-)
<mrstocks> What is the package to install the ms ttf fonts like verdana ect ?
<geekdom> Hey I am installing xubuntu and it does not like the video.  I can fix it later and would like to just do a text install.  Is that possable ?
<grimzy> security.ubuntu.com down?
<Seveas> rexbron, badly
<apokryphos> ozubu: just over a day I believe
<Symgeosis> euly, Yeah. Thats normal about the keyboard. Just go through the steps.
<Viper550> You heard about that new GTK engine, Murrine?
<Joyrider> mrstocks: msttcorefonts
<rexbron> hmmm
<mrstocks> thx
<Qwell> So, I'm doing a netboot...  and when it goes to get the installer components, it says it can't find kernel modules that match my running kernel
<rexbron> guess installing it is a bad idea?
<Jeandre> Screensaver comes up when viewing DVD using xine. Where can I change this?
<wayward> rexbron, I'd say Xgl conserves battery life over CPU-intensive raster-based X servers. O:-)
<eniac_petrov> ubuntu.com not works also!
<euly> apokryphos: theres no google cache of it...
<FunnyLookinHat> so uh, when is the us ubuntu repo going to be back up?   lol
<dingus9> rexbron: I have been running it for about a month aiglx, my batter life doesn't seem to have changed much
<apokryphos> euly: which page?
<Qwell> It worked fine last night, with the archive.ubuntu.com mirror
<apokryphos> it's down now
<linuxboyfrien1> Seveas: then how do people know that the services are down (as it is set as topic today)?
<Qwell> yes, and I'm using a different one
<eniac_petrov> Seveas , I know
<mrstocks> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<mrstocks> Gurrrr
<Seveas> !multiverse > mrstocks
<dyn-afk> :P
<Ademan> is enlightenment's big thing a dock?
<mnp> is anyone else timing out when they try to connect to the package repository using apt-get?
* BioVorE points to topic
<bbrazil> mnp: /topic
<Foobal> Ademan: read the topic
<Warbo> Ademan: "Big thing"?
* Seveas points a bit more agressively
<Foobal> err, mnp. sorry.
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> poor Seveas
<Bonez56> rebooting
<Viper550> Excuse me?
<euly> still looking for info on how to set the screen resolution to 1280x1024.
<ozubu> apokryphos, so is ubuntu servers under attack or something like this ?
<Warbo> !fixres
<Seveas> HedgeMage, now that you're not staff I can even kick you, tempting! 
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PacketScan> euly, xorg.conf?
<BioVorE> euly: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> ozubu: no, nothing like that.
<HedgeMage> Seveas: You could kick me when I was staff, too, so it's not nearly so interesting :P
<Ademan> Warbo: i dunno, i guess i should have said "rather than panels is enlightenment's "main menu" a dock?"
<ozubu> apokryphos, so how come so many servers are down ?
<HedgeMage> Seveas: of course, if it is still interesting, go for it, you'll need the stress relief after today :P
<euly> One question before I continue with the resolution thingy: how do I disable these "so and so has joined #ubuntu" lines in irssi?
<Warbo> Ademan: Enlightenment uses a click-on-the-desktop menu like Fluxbox
<Seveas> HedgeMage, hehe
<Joyrider> ozubu: because they are all in the same datacenter, and presumably there is a big problem at that datacenter
<bigfoot1> how can i play an FLV file?
<dyn-afk> <Ademan> Warbo: i dunno, i guess i should have said "rather than panels is enlightenment's "main menu" a dock?" << somewhat
<Warbo> bigfoot1: MPlayer
<dyn-afk> more like icons on a desktop
* Symgeosis curses bcm43xx.
<mrstocks> heh ... all pinging out..
<euly> PacketScan, BioVorE: Yes, I already put "1280" in the modes lines, but that didnt help :(
<Cody`> Does the notice about down ubuntu services include some of the repos?
<dyn-afk> enlightenment is a very simple window manager Ademan
<Warbo> Cody`: Yes
<Seveas> Cody`, yes
<ozubu> Joyrider, so would you recommend editting sources.list to get over the problem ?
<Cody`> Thanks
<Symgeosis> Back to planet mirror to get ndis-wrapper debs I suppose...
<Warbo> dyn-afk: Well, E17 is a bit weird
<Jeandre> Screensaver comes up when viewing DVD using xine. Where can I change this?
<Joyrider> ozubu: yes you can switch to de. or ie. or another mirror, but there is no mirror for security
<HedgeMage> euly: /set ignore #ubuntu joins parts
<BioVorE> euly: there is a section that defines modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc
<dyn-afk> <Warbo> dyn-afk: Well, E17 is a bit weird << KDE is weird :P
<Warbo> Jeandre: I find gnome-screensaver is a bit buggy with that, xscreensaver works better since most apps are used to it
<skavenge> Symgeosis: ndiswrapper is on the CD even if you cant get it out of the repos right now
<malv> so what caused the service outage?
<Cody`> Joyrider: What are the mirrors, do you know off hand? I would like to install azureus.
<Warbo> dyn-afk: KDE with E17 as WM........
<euly> BioVorE: So what do I have to do?
<ozubu> Joyrider, there is one mirror for security ?
<BioVorE> euly: Might want to check your monitor's vertical and horizontal sync values as well
<mikechml> i don't think anyone here knows malv
<tich> does anyone know if the repositories off-line?
<dyn-afk> you're scaring me now Warbo :P
<Seveas> malv, we don't know - only the people who need to know, know
<ayeee> Hi, ive go a strange problem. My Mouse1 act as "Page up/Scroll up" - when i push mouse1 in my terminal it scrolls up - anyone has a solution for this?
<Joyrider> Cody`: try de.archive.ubuntu.com
<mikechml> they are tich
<euly> BioVorE: Its a TFT
<Cody`> Joyrider: Okay
<euly> HedgeMage: Where do I put that? I tried it and still get the lines.
<BioVorE> euly: it still has a horiz sync and vertical refersh
<ozubu> Joyrider, you think there is only "one" security server ?
<Jeandre> warbo: xscreensaver: couldn't find it Add/Remove applications, or System|Preferences System|Administration
<bigfoot1> Warbo: ty
<HedgeMage> euly: sorry, my mistake, it's /ignore not /set ignore
<HedgeMage> euly: so /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS
<interfear> euly: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  you need to put in the horizontal and vertical range for your monitor, dont touch anything else
<Warbo> Jeandre: Get it in Synaptic (the Advanced button in Add/Remove), but the package repositories are down at the moment
<Joyrider> ozubu: there is no mirror for security.ubuntu.com that i know of
<interfear> euly: you made need to also add modes
<Symgeosis> skavenge, yeah but I'm lazy too lazy to set it up by hand I want my gtk-ndis. ;-)
<Ackeubu_> hey is ubuntuforum down?
<HedgeMage> Ackeubu_: see the topic
<Jeandre> warbo: Many thanks, will try later.
<skavenge> Symgeosis: aah ... its like three commands ;)
<AAA> 00:14) -NickServ(NickServ@services.)-            Nickname: HenZo
<amarokker> any word on when the services will be back? and does anyone know a working mirror - i need to install rails.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> Your Ubuntu User number is # 3078
<BioVorE> amarokker: see topic again
<apokryphos> hm, bad bug
<euly> HedgeMage: Thanks! Can I also get rid of the "has quit" messages?
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: what is your ubuntu user number?
<Joyrider> i never knew there could be so many people in one place who don't seem to be able to read :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, /remove channel nick :reason
<amarokker> I get the msg :p
<Seveas> the : is importaant
<HedgeMage> euly: the same way but QUITS instead of JOINS
<ozubu> Joyrider, 10x for all the info... This guys in ubuntu should mirror their server... this is so silly
<apokryphos> Seveas: thanks ;-)
<euly> HedgeMage: Perfect.
<ozubu> I am off, bye all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by apokryphos
<Viper550> All I have to say is "The System is Down"
<nechto13> hello, whenever i try to log off, restart, shut down, or kill x my monitor powers off and my machine stays on. can someone suggest what might be causing this?
<Seveas> System of a Down
<KillItNow> hey, just a question is the ubuntu server down i cant get to the site, or ping the server, or download updates
<interfear> It would be cool if the ubuntu install had an option to add your own mirros
<BarryAllen> hi all
<euly> HedgeMage: And the "*** mode" thingies?
<Viper550> No, Homestar Runner, Strong Bad Email, hehehe
<theCore> we got crazy ops :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: nice rejoin script, too 8)
<Seveas> theCore, that is an understatement
<urakaipa> Hello could someone suggest me an easy way to make a backup in ubuntu? programs with gui are appreciated
<Seveas> !backup > urakaipa
<tich> be careful KillItNow or Seveas will kick you off.
<theCore> Seveas: hehe
<euly> urakaipa: tar foldername
<ayeee> Hi, ive go a strange problem. My Mouse1 act as "Page up/Scroll up" - when i push mouse1 in my terminal it scrolls up - anyone has a solution for this?
<dyn-afk> !backup
<HedgeMage> euly: not sure how to do those, but you won't see them too often in here, Seveas et al. are very responsible about that sort of thing.
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<euly> urakaipa: tar -f backup foldername
<dyn-afk> lol
<deb> I can't open old microsoft publisher files how do I get these to work
<dyn-afk> nice links for !backup considering some services are down :P
<euly> HedgeMage: alright
<theCore> ayeee: have checked your Profile configuration?
<Seveas> deb, go to a windows system and use them there
<theCore> have you*
<wayward> the answer abut backups is one that works in principle. :)
<Tonren> Hey my lovelies, is there a gnome clipboard daemon?
<Warbo> urakaipa: For a gui, gksudo nautilus then go to /, ctrl-a to select all, right click and create archive (just make a tar, compressing it would take ages)
<euly> So back to the 1280x1024 resolutions. Anybody? What do I have to put into xorg.conf?
<KillItNow> any one know the ubuntu.com server ip
<Seveas> KillItNow, dig ubuntu.com
<dyn-afk> <Tonren> Hey my lovelies, is there a gnome clipboard daemon? << the ubuntu guide site mentions some clipboard tool
<theCore> euly: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tonren> dyn-afk: You mean ubuntuguide.org?
<urakaipa> Warbo, what about some folders in /home that can't be copied with this command?
<euly> theCore: No no. I tried that. It wants me to reconfigure my keyboard and stuff
<dyn-afk> <Tonren> dyn-afk: You mean ubuntuguide.org? << yep
<Syco54645> is there any way that i could install 2 versions of wine at one time?
<wayward> urakaipa, if you are root while doing that, there will be no inaccessible directories
<Warbo> urakaipa: I am not sure how that would handle multiple filesystems if you have a seperate /home
<deb> is that the only option for looking at documents written in publisher?
<Tonren> dyn-afk: Found it, thanks!!
<dyn-afk> Tonren check: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Clipboard_Daemon_for_GNOME
<theCore> euly: just press Enter repeatively
<dyn-afk> np
<Tonren> dyn-afk: Step ahead of you, heh
<euly> urakaipa: Whats wrong about typing "tar -f /home/ mybackup.tar" ?
<dyn-afk> mind you, the repositories might be down
<ayeee> theCore: what shall i look for?
<euly> theCore: But then stuff happens like it sets my keyboard-layout to us, while its de
<wayward> euly: order of arguments to tar? O:-)
<theCore> euly: ok, then
<euly> urakaipa: wayward is right : its "tar -f mybackup.tar /home/"
* wayward is glad to be of any use
<dyn-afk> use gzipto compress your backup :)
<dyn-afk> might save some diskspace
<urakaipa> I will try now, but tell me: tar file is a compressed file format?
<Joyrider> you need to pass -c to tar as well to tell it to create the archive
<dyn-afk> a simple tar file is uncompressed
<jpjacobs> or tar -czf for a gzipped file
<euly> dyn-afk: he can just say "tar -czf mybackup.tar /home/" and it will compress on the fly i guess
<nate_02631> Hi all - quick question - had a failed software update (via notification icon)... Now I can't boot into Ubuntu - "cannot execute /etc/init/d/rcS"... anyone have a fix?
<dyn-afk> you can specify if it uses bzip2 or gzip to compress the tar file
<wayward> urakaipa: use -cvf to create an archive and see files as they are being added.  tar is not a compressed format.
<euly> now that we can backup everything: how can we set the screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<Symgeosis> savenge, ndis is only on the CD with a full install. =/ I guess it's planet mirror then.
<urakaipa> lol euly :)
<Joyrider> euly: system > preferences > screen resolution
<theCore> euly: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<euly> Joyrider: No 1280 there. Only 1024
<urakaipa> anyway.. thank you everybody :) I will try
<mikechml> euly, first, backup your xorg.conf
<mikechml> :D
<dyn-afk> tar will create a tar file and then hand it over to gzip or bzip2 so it can compress it and you'll end up with a file called .tar.gz or .tar.bz2
<P4W3R> k3b is on install cd?
<Warbo> P4W3R: Maybe on Kubuntu
<theCore> euly: it will just ask for the important questions
<apokryphos> P4W3R: on kubuntu install cd, yes.
<BioVorE> euly: its all in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (google it)
<P4W3R> damm
<FurryNemesis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Viper550> This downtime is killing me!
<nechto13> hmm, maybe i should try a different distro, since no one seems to have any idea of what could be causing the bug i'm experiencing...
<apokryphos> Viper550: use a mirror
<KillItNow> downtime?
<wayward> actually, if you use tar zcvf of tar jcvf, archiving and compressing will go simultaneously
<mikechml> Viper550: i think it's killing Seveas too
<P4W3R> an alternative to k3b?
<Viper550> But I don't even use Ubuntu, so that's no use! At least Fedora's servers are down
<wayward> shich saves disk space
<apokryphos> nechto13: then again, fishing for responses definitely won't help.
<apokryphos> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<tristanmike> apokryphos: do the mirrors apply to updates and the "security" line in sources.list ?
<Viper550> I mean aren't down, whoops!
<apokryphos> P4W3R: there
<euly> how do i stopp the irssi window from scrolling, so i can copy text from it?
<mnp> can someone tell me how i can figure out what type of partion (i know its extended) i've got so i can mount it
<P4W3R> thx
<Symgeosis> Viper550, I use http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/?fl=
<apokryphos> do you *really* need to get security updates today?
<Joyrider> tristanmike: there are mirrors for updates but not security
<mikechml> press page up?
<wayward> mnp: fdisk /dev/hd?
<KillItNow> what downtime are you talking about?
<tristanmike> Joyrider: cool, thanx
<apokryphos> euly: page-up
<nechto13> apokryphos: so what would you suggest?
<FurryNemesis> w000000t
<tristanmike> Joyrider: that's what I thought
<Viper550> All Ubuntu hosted sites are down, even the Wiki and Forums
<FurryNemesis> first install under WINE!
<wayward> mnp: /dev/hda for IDE0 master, /dev/hdb for IDE0 slave etc
<apokryphos> nechto13: I suggest you ask your question nicely and be patient
<FurryNemesis> *hugs* the development people
<nate_02631> Anyone have any houghts on by boot problem? "Hi all - quick question - had a failed software update (via notification icon)... Now I can't boot into Ubuntu - "cannot execute /etc/init/d/rcS"... anyone have a fix?"
<Ackeubu_> Hey I installed E17 on dapper after a howto on the ubuntu forum, however, when i choose e17 in the sessions menu, i get to enliughtenment version 0.16 anyways, If I have my install directory, how can i change the session configs to go to the e17 directory?
<Warbo> Viper550: And Launchpad
<KillItNow> yah thats what i thought, any idea when they will be up
<mikechml> congrats FurryNemesis  :P
<apokryphos> Viper550: no, not all sites. Many mirrors are up still.
<euly> apokyphos: yeah, but then im a page up :)
<theCore> darn, I can't pastebin
<euly> theCore: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg is cool !
<nate_02631> Whoops that's init.d
<theCore> euly: so? it worked?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Uninstall e16, since Ubuntu's version just calls itself "enlightenment", so that may be conflicting
<Tonren> dyn-afk: Yo... so, I did the thing on ubuntuguide.org, but I don't have, like, a little icon in my system tray that I can click for a history and stuff.
<wayward> mnp: when you enter fdisk, type 'p' to Print your partition table.  Oh and I forgot to mention that you need to run fdisk as a superuser (sudo fdisk /dev/hda)
<Ackeubu_> Warbo, okay. so would i have to reinstall E17 after that?
<Warbo> Tonren: A daemon runs in the background with no GUI. You're after an applet :)
<euly> theCore: At least it did not ask stupid questions :) How do I restart X now? CTRL+ALT+DEL?
<mnp> wayward: im trying to mount them using ubuntus tutorial,
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: I don't know
<Ackeubu_> Warbo okay thanks.
<Viper550> At least the new theme I'm working on to be possibly included with Edgy is coming along nicely
<Tonren> Warbo: Pardon my symantic ineptitude.
<AnAnt> is ubuntu.com working ?
<wayward> haha tonren
<theCore> euly: C-M-Bksp
<Warbo> Tonren: Well at least it will help your Google searches
<robert__> stupid question...flames appreciated...are the Ubuntu servers down????
<mnp> wayward: but, when i try and mount it says: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<mnp>        missing codepage or other error
<mnp>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<mnp>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<mnp>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mnp>        dmesg | tail  or so
<nechto13> apokryphos: i did ask. i guess i should wait for longer then 10 minutes for response. i just didn't know that was the rule here
<Warbo> !paste
* mnp was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mikechml> robert__, /topic #ubuntu
<dyn-afk> Tonren I can't help[ you any further with the applet, I don't use a clipboard history
<theCore> euly: or actually alt-ctrl-backspace
<euly> theCore: alright.. lets see...
<Tonren> dyn-afk: Thanks anyway
<ayeee> Hi, ive go a strange problem. My Mouse1 act as "Page up/Scroll up" - when i push mouse1 in my terminal it scrolls up - anyone has a solution for this?
<ProNoob> i can't connect to security.ubuntu.com
<mnp> wayward:  sorry for the long paste, but do you know what that means?
<danpalka> how do i install flash player fore firefox
<wayward> mnp: try sudo fdisk /dev/hda  then 'p' and locate your partition.  It will tell you its type.  Even if the type is correct, it might still be unformatted.
<Seveas> !flash > danpalka
<nate_02631>  Anyone have any thoughts on by boot problem? "Hi all - quick question - had a failed software update (via notification icon)... Now I can't boot into Ubuntu - "cannot execute /etc/init.d/rcS"... anyone have a fix?"
<theCore> Seveas: oh nice feature
<ProNoob> wai r tem down ?
<dyn-afk> no problem Tonren, good luck :)
<mnp> wayward: W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<apokryphos> ProNoob: please read the channel topic.
<____chris> why are the repositories, forums, and main site down ?
<wayward> mnp: it should be mountable with   mount /dev/hdaX /media/hda1 -t vfat
<mnp> wayward: now how do i denote that in the /etc/fstab ?
<Joyrider> ayeee: Mouse4 does that "scroll up" feature so maybe you have Mouse1 and Mouse4 swapped somewhere..
<danpalka> i cant load the ubuntu help web site
<mnp> its vfat?
<[Rui] > nate_02631: I would think you got serious problems
<Tonren> Hey guys, what packages should I install if I need to buidl GTK dev apps?
<wayward> mnp: just a sec
<Seveas> Tonren, libgtk2.0-dev
<ProNoob> apokryphos, theres no explanation to why they are down ?
<IceTox> Hello. A friend of mine has played a little too much with his first debian install ever, and when trying to su to root, I'm getting a message that the shell is missing or something. I've pasted the message into this Url -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18711 - Can anyone please try to help me with ideas of what can be missing?
<wayward> mnp: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults        0       0
<Seveas> ProNoob, why should there be one?
<wayward> mnp: this is from my system, adjust according to needs :)
<ProNoob> Seveas, because people might want to know ?
<Seveas> IceTox, this isn't #debian
<[Rui] > nate_02631: did you try use the live CD as a rescue disk and find what could be the problem?
<Seveas> ProNoob, why should people know?
<IceTox> I know Seveas. Sorry
<mnp> wayward: thanks. ive got that in the /etc/fstab but it wont mount
<mnp> i got that error message that i posted before
<ProNoob> Seveas, why not just go use windows if you don't wanna know whats happening
<ayeee> Joyrider: you have any idea how i fix?
<danpalka> anyone else having problems connecting to ubuntu web sites?
<mikechml> yes
<caglar> how do I check if a usb device is connected via usb 1 or usb 2?
<wayward> mnp: that's weird
<mnp> i thought so too
<Tonren> What package do I need to download to enable the "autoheader" command?
* dyn-afk is gonna some couple of 1000 glasses or something...
<ProNoob> IceTox, check /etc/passwd and if the path for the root's shell is correct
<dyn-afk> +buy
<Seveas> Tonren, build-essential/autoconf/automake
<danpalka> cuz i sure am
<wayward> mnp, one possible reason is that you don't have the vfat module
<majd> would someone please help me set proftpd up?
<nate_02631> Where are the experts? ;-)   Anyone have any thoughts on by boot problem? "Hi all - quick question - had a failed software update (via notification icon)... Now I can't boot into Ubuntu - "cannot execute /etc/init.d/rcS"... anyone have a fix?"
<nemuse> hello,pls, as I can manually modify the start of the programs?
<ljlolel> ubuntu servers down?
<IceTox> oKtosiTe, will do that ProNoob ?
<mnp> wayward:  does that correlate to this message? mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<mamat> ljlolel: here too
<Seveas> apokryphos, joining the game, eh 
<KillItNow> yes they are
<Tonren> Thanks Seveas
<MTecknology> Seveas, will I be banned for the rest of the day? :'(
<ljlolel> kay, thanks, i still LOVE ubuntu
<wayward> mnp: yes, that's what you'd get if the kernel cannot locate code to mount a FS
<Seveas> MTecknology, at least
<theCore> Tonren: sudo apt-get build-dep "the name of the package that you're trying to build"
<ProNoob> what, IceTox ??
<MTecknology> Seveas, why so long?
<mnp> wayward: so where do i get the module?
<nemuse> some1 can help me plz?
<apokryphos> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mnp> nemuse: whats up
<wayward> mnp: try lsmod | grep vfat
<nemuse> sry
<wayward> mnp: if you get some lines, then it's loaed
<Seveas> MTecknology, that should give you some time to learn that adding bots to channels without asking is not cool
<mnp> got some lines
<mnp> still wont mount though
<nate_02631> nemuse - hello,pls, as I can manually modify the start of the programs - don't think people know what you're asking..
<wayward> mnp: is the partition healthy, i.e. Windows boots?
<MTecknology> Seveas, I edited the .conf to not join the room
<MTecknology> It won't happen again
<nate_02631> meh - guess noone can help me either...
<IceTox> ProNoob, /etc/passwd contains root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/etc
<mnp> yeah, its fine. its acutally the backup partiition that i got with the notebook. its fat32 --
<Seveas> IceTox, make that /bin/bash instead of /bin/etc at the end
<Tonren> theCore: I'm trying to build GNOME Clipboard Manager Applet from source
<MTecknology> nemuse, what are you trying to do?
<phaedrus44> dudes..i think im in trouble..
<Tonren> theCore: Now I'm getting an error in make: configure.in:80: m4_popdef: undefined macro: AC_Dest.
<phaedrus44> "this program cannot start until you start the dbus sytem service
<IceTox> Seveas, how can I change that without getting allowed to login as root? :|
<phaedrus44> "
<mnp> wayward: its an extended partition, not a primary.
<nemuse> I would want to change from the session recovery the autostart of the programs
<Seveas> IceTox, boot from a live cd, mount the drive, edit
<wayward> mnp: hey, I had one such when I bought my Acer Travelmate.  I'm pretty certain that some manufacturers use odd partition formats for backup partitons
<IceTox> Seveas, I've got the root password and all, but still I'm not allowed to login.
<IceTox> ag
<phaedrus44> i get that from power manager...anyone seen this before?
<wayward> mnp: that shouldn't be an issue afaik
<euly> theCore?
<theCore> euly: yes?
<mnp> wayward: whats afaik?
<wayward> mnt: as far as I know :)
<apokryphos> hmm, dinner 8)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Seveas> apokryphos, bon apetit
<nemuse> MTecknology : I would want to change from the session recovery the autostart of the programs
<Joyrider> IceTox: pass the -s option to su to change the shell it uses
<phaedrus44> how do i start the dbus system service?
<phaedrus44> why doesnt it start on boot
<theCore> Tonren: what is the home page of the applet project?
<euly> theCore: It worked! I had to use the version without phigh though. otherwise it overwrote my keyboard layout. however, im on 1280 now =)
<theCore> euly: sweet, I'm glad you got it working :)
<majd> would someone please help me set proftpd up?
<nemuse> its possible?
<see> hey, any fix for the mouse not working after suspend on laptop? it is a "keyboard joystick" on a fujitsu siemens p2120
<BioVorE> majd: apt-get install proftpd
<BioVorE> majd: edit /etc/proftpd.conf
<BioVorE> done
<Tonren> theCore: http://gcm.sourceforge.net/
<majd> BioVorE, that's it?
<ljlolel> majd, but apt-get doesnt work at the moment
<BioVorE> rgr
<phaedrus44> are the ubuntuforums down right now?
<nexus___> yes.
<majd> standalone or inetd?
<see> and can the mouse be used by keyboard by default?
<Nomikos> are there no alternative apt-get repository servers?
<jesse_> is it possible for scribus to export to a format that ms publisher can open? just incase i need to modify it at school
<Daver2u> the mirrors listed in the topic ?!? what is on them?
<majd> synaptic's working for me
<Qwell> jesus people are stupid
<nexus___> i dont know more for dapper, but for brezzy
<dyn-afk> <Daver2u> the mirrors listed in the topic ?!? what is on them? << ubuntu.com from google cache
<Daver2u> oh
<nexus___> or juse http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Daver2u> majd how is that possible
<majd> i don't know
<majd> i just installled it
<Nomikos> well hey i didn't read *that* far :-P sorry..
<majd> well, i had it installed before, then i removed it
<majd> does that matter?
<Qwell> pfft
<dyn-afk> <jesse_> is it possible for scribus to export to a format that ms publisher can open? just incase i need to modify it at school << probably not since ms publisher uses its own closed standards
<Qwell> They are
<mamat> nexus: ubuntu servers down...
<phaedrus44> yeah i guess after joining #ubuntu  a 1000 times i forget to read the topic
<tritium> Qwell: don't make it worse for yourself
<riffic> yay servers back up
<Daver2u> saweet
<euly> another question about irssi .. how do i join multiple channels? i mean i can do /join .. but how do i switch between these?
<zazeem> i got the xchat systray thing and now how do i use it??
<jesse_> dyn-afk: :( well i guess my assigment must be done this morning before i go
<Daver2u> topic change repositories ONLINE!
<Qwell> zazeem: Load it as a plugin
<skavenge> Yeah i got on the WIKI now
<Qwell> there is a .so file
<phaedrus44> jesus...QUICK!  change the channel topic!
<KillItNow> YeS server is back up
<zazeem> how?
<riffic> forums still down though
<nemuse> pls some1 can help me?
<nexus___> yea
<nexus___> apt works
<Daver2u> 7/9
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> there is still heave packet loss
<Seveas> so it doesn't work just yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by Seveas
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-mz]  by Seveas
<XVampireX> WHOA!
<SeanTater> !ping > me
<Daver2u> why +m
<XVampireX> Things are up already?
<wayward> Seveas, kudos on making it through
<Daver2u> hrmm
<john___> woo!
<euly> how can i change channels in irssi?
<Daver2u> what is the diff between dapper and edgy
<mimithebrain> what?
<XVampireX> weeee :D
<thnee> xgl says couldnt open RGB_DB '/usr/share/X11/rgb'. am i missing some package?
<Seveas> now relax everyone
<mimithebrain> what?
<mimithebrain> what did I miss?
<SeanTater> what happened? why modreated?
<Qwell> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Tonren> Daver2u: edgy is newer, and not official yet.
<nexus___> !dapper
<Seveas> SeanTater, servers came back online and some people went crazy
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<SeanTater> I was wondering, with everything else down, #ubuntu too?
<Daver2u> and what does it require to upgrade?
<Symgeosis> THANK GOD
<BioVorE> edgy is the experimental (next version.. in development)
<zazeem> how do i minimize xchat?? i dloaded the systray package and installed but dont see it in plugins under preferences
<nixternal> servers are coming back online, please be patient if you detect slowness in reaction. thank you for your support!
* Symgeosis does a little dance.
<nexus___> !hure :>
<ubotu> I know nothing about hure :> - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Qwell> zazeem: browse to it
* john___ does a big dance
<kubo> asfasfad
<john___> yay
* mimithebrain says OMG out loud
<zazeem> Qwell: how?
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> and apparently people are still going crazy
<Seveas> RELAX everyone
<Seveas> grab some ice or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> it's not like there's suddenly peace on earth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<zazeem> Qwell: how?
<phaedrus44> bah
<Symgeosis> Seveas, close enough. ;-)
<phaedrus44> "this program cannot start until you start the dbus sytem service"  what is this  ?
<Tonren> Hey guys, I can't install libgtk2.0-dev.  It says it depends on libgtk2.0-0 and it can't be installed
<mimithebrain> So ubuntu is almost up? cool
<zazeem> how do i minimize xchat?? i dloaded the systray package and installed but dont see it in plugins under preferences
<Seveas> Tonren, use apt to install it
<interfear> ubuntu is back!?
<nexus___> @ phaedrus44 is cedega your appliciotion?
<Tonren> Seveas: I'm using this command: "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev"
<mikechml> go crazy!?!?
<santa99> doubleclick on the systray icon
<nixternal> it seems a heat wave is to blame for the disruption to all power services available to the datacenter. as more information is made available, we will inform all of you. thank you for your support!
<Roselawn> hooray things are starting to move again
<interfear> yay
<SeanTater> phaedrus44: try restarting, it should like a service crashed
<phaedrus44> no cedega......i get that message on boot
<wayward> ubuntuforums are still down
<santa99> zazeem, doubleclick on the systray icon
<SeanTater> phaedrus44: on boot?
<Seveas> Tonren, if that does not work, syour sources.list is busted
<interfear> are the U.S. archives up?
<theCore> Tonren: it looks really broken
<wayward> the server is alive, but the forums are not.
<skavenge> i figured it was the heat its doing that all over the states
<phaedrus44> yeah
<ljlolel> how do ubuntu/debian pay for all this bandwidth?
<phaedrus44> on boot
<Tonren> theCore: You mean, the app does?
<zazeem> santa99: where?
<Qwell> okay, so, if I want to setup software RAID...  it tells me I have to partition the device first.  Now, the question is, do I set it to ext3, then go through the raid step?
<SeanTater> interfear: I had some problems with them, try switching to archive.ubuntu.com
<Klowner> curse Al Gore and his server disrupting heatwave
<kubo> amsfdkasgd
<Qwell> seems a little counter intuitive
<ljlolel> it's a ridiculous amount of bandiwdht
<phaedrus44> SeanTater  i have rebooted 3 times smae messgae
<santa99> zazeem, on the systray icon
<Tonren> Seveas: I'm inclined to say that's impossible.  The only thing I've done with my sources.list is added the amaroK SVN repo.
<phaedrus44> message
<spacepopeyeXU> I have a XubuntU 5.10 box hubbed to a UbuntU 6.01 box --> How do I transfer files?
<Rondom> ljlolel: there are donations
<Klowner> Qwell: if you're going to do software raid, I'd personally suggest going the LVM route
<autosuggested> Heatwave? I thought that the servers were here in London and the weather's been much cooler here today than earlier in the week.
<zazeem> santa99: i dont see it
<Rondom> ljlolel: and for ubuntu there's mark shuttleworth
<Qwell> Klowner: would rather not use lvm
<zazeem> santa99: systray icon??
<QMario> Are all USB 2.0 devices backward compatible with USB 1.1?
<theCore> Tonren: well, the autoconf script use deprecated templates
<kubo> lk
<santa99> zazeem,  normally the icon opens with xchat
<Rondom> QMario: depends on the device, most of the devices are
<theCore> Tonren: although, it's building now
<phaedrus44> what is dbus
<zazeem> i let me restart it
<Tonren> theCore; Ah, I see.  Jeeez... all I want is a Clip manager applet.  Xfce and KDE both have one that you can get from the Universe/Multiverse Repos.  why doesn't GNOME have one?
<Tonren> theCore: I still can't install libgtk2.0-dev
<Qwell> "Physical volume for raid" is only valid on sdb, since I have a /boot partition on sda
<zealot> I heard the problem that took the Ubuntu servers down is a problem at the datacenter that affected more than just Ubuntu. As in many other companies
<zazeem> santa99: its not there
<Rondom> QMario: they'll run slower, though, because Usb 1.1 doesn't support that high speeds
<Seveas> zealot, that's not unlikely
<Ademan> when you right click on a file in nautilus and hit make link... is it symbolic by default?
<zealot> Tonren: There is on. It is called glipper. I use it
<Rondom> QMario: what kind of device do you want to use?
<santa99> zazeem, so close xchat and open it again
<zazeem> i did
<zazeem> 2 times already
<QMario> Rondom, external hard drive.
<QMario> 7200RPM
<santa99> zazeem, so there comes no icon
<Rondom> QMario: no problem
<zazeem> no
<santa99> zazeem, and you installed the package for it ?
<interfear> when it booted the install cd it said "ath0 no ipv6 routers present"
<Tonren> zealot:  Do I have to add a repo to my sources.list to install it?
<zazeem> yes
<interfear> what does that mean in lamens terms
<P4W3R> ubuntu cracked
<Rondom> QMario: it'll be rather slow, though
<P4W3R> XDDD
<interfear> do i use ipv6
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@254.Red-83-34-83.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<santa99> zazeem, give me a second
<tritium> interfear: lay man's terms, you mean?
<zazeem> ok
<interfear> ha tritium yes
<Seveas> zazeem, it doesn't work for schat-gnome, pnly for xchat
<QMario> Thank you Rondom!!! :)
<tritium> ;)
<Rondom> no prob
<zazeem> im using xchat
<Seveas> zazeem, no
<theCore> Tonren: do mind waiting a little, so I can build a debian package for it
<Seveas> you're using xchat-gnome
<BarryAllen> how long the u guys thin mean "lts" ?
<zazeem> ya
<Seveas> >zazeem< CTCP VERSION
<Seveas> -zazeem- VERSION xchat-gnome 0.11 Linux 2.6.15-26-386 [i686] 
<zazeem> o
<nexus___> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Tonren> theCore: Why, I wouldn't mind at all. That'd be awfully nice of you.
<zazeem> how do i get it
<zazeem> ?
<BarryAllen> s/thin/think/g
<interfear> tritium: so u know whta it means
<theCore> Tonren: :)
<tritium> BarryAllen: 5 years
<santa99> zazeem, so you have to get the normal xchat package
<prophet> can you install Steam on ubuntu?
<zazeem> how?
<zazeem> syn?
<nexus___> sure
<mimithebrain> http://supermikenews.blogspot.com/2006/07/suspected-weekend-hacker-attack-on.html
<nexus___> @ prophet use wine oder cedega
<khaoohs> haha
<BarryAllen> tritium, uau! .... considering gnome at each 6 months and a kernel a each year?
<mimithebrain> is this correct?
<prophet> whats wine
<khaoohs> i just saw that link mim
<Seveas> mimithebrain, no
<tritium> interfear: I didn't see your original question.  Please repeta
<nexus___> e emualtor
<phaedrus44> "it is stongly recommened you reboot your computer after starting messagebus"
<nexus___> wine rocks!
<zealot> Tonren: Yeah, let me find it. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=167085&package_id=190045&release_id=418005
<mimithebrain> Seveas: phew!
<santa99> zazeem, yeah synaptic, the package is called xchat and xchat-common
<nexus___> with wine you can use windows apps
<phaedrus44> what is messagebus?
<khaoohs> what's goingon with the ubuntuforums though
<nexus___> on linux
<prophet> ooo
<jesse_> my spell check in oo doesn't seem to work i was pretty sure it worked when installed ubuntu
<prophet> can i just apt-install it?
<zealot> khaoohs: Read the topic
<interfear> tritium: when i boot the install cd, before it goes into gui mode it flashes on the screen "ath0: no ipv6 routers present" ath0 being my atheros chipset wifi card
<zazeem> i have both installed already
<tritium> interfear: that's normal.  No need to worry.
<interfear> oh ok
<interfear> cool
<tritium> it still works, right?
<interfear> yeh works fine
<tritium> :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Ubuntu services are coming back to live - be patient
<mimithebrain> apt-get install hope :)
<Tonren> zealot: THanks dude
<zealot> Tonren: do problem man
<khaoohs> thanks seveas :)
* HedgeMage smiles at Seveas 
<zazeem> ok i got it now
<interfear> yay now i get to download audacity and try to plug my acoustic guitar into it
* tritium hopes AMD prices drop tomorrow, as predicted
<zealot> *no problem
<zazeem> thnx
<santa99> zazeem, ok
<Roselawn> is it possible to dl and install sun-java5-jre with adept, or do you have to use apt-get?
<zealot> interfear: Audacity is not that great. You might be better off with jokosher
<theCore> Tonren: hmm, doesn't build
<interfear> jokosher: never heard of it.. will note that down..
<ardchoille> What is the new URL for the ubuntuforums?
<tritium> zealot: ?  audacity works well
<Tonren> theCore: The app itself is probably just broken.  It's all good, though - Zealot linked me to a binary for an app called "glipper"
<interfear> ubuntuforums.org
<skavenge> ?
<ardchoille> interfear: doesn't work
<basvg> hi all.. I've tried to get one of my microphones to work but havne't been able to. One of them is the mic from my webcam, the other is from the Philips headset. gnome-volume-control sees both of them, I checked to make sure the devices are not muted and tried to record sound with gnome-sound-recorder with no luck. Can anyone help out?
<interfear> ardchoille: probably still down
<theCore> Tonren: probably a better choice
<Tonren> theCore: Aye.
<Daver2u> question synaptic says gcc is installed but console doesnt recognize the command
<zealot> interfear: I tried to get some patches accepted for Audacity to improve it's gnome HIG appearance and started a huge discussion on the mailinglist. They basicly said the code is huge and unweildy and many of the things will never happen because of that
<ardchoille> interfear: ahh, ok
<nexus___> @ basvg try alsamixer
<santa99> somone know where the acpi_power_off function is defined
<ayeee> Hi, my mouse is still wrong. My mouse1 is acting like "Page up" and mouse2 is like "Page down", anyone know how to fix this?
<interfear> zealot: i see.. ok thanks for the heads up
<ayeee> N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<Tonren> Hey, who knows of a good GNOME ISO-ripping and virtual mounting utility?
<Seveas> Tonren, mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<wayward> ayeee: there is a good howto on that
<zealot> Tonren: for iso ripping, use dd it is very simple
<wayward> ayeee: let me check
<ayeee> wayward: thanks dude.
<wayward> ayeee: Logitech?
<zealot> us.archive.ubuntu.com is back up!
<Tonren> zealot: Think I'll be able to figure it out with --help?
<linuxcrazy_> yesh
<linuxcrazy_> lol
<Tonren> Seveas: Thanks!
<ayeee> wayward: no, "Synaptics" it says.
<ayeee> in dmegs
<theCore> Tonren: they even use Ubuntu :-) http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=167085
<prophet> to run wine i have to show it where the app is in my windows hd?
<wayward> ayeee: that's a strange protocol for a mouse :)
<zealot> Tonren: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/tonren/filename.iso
<ayeee> root@pingu:~# dmesg | grep Touchpad
<ayeee> [4294694.608000]  Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x202000
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo tritium Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ayeee> wayward: how can i look then? :)
<wolverian> so, what happened to the servers?
<zealot> Tonren: if is your input file (in this case a device) and of is your output file
<wayward> ayeee: well what make is your mouse?
<zealot> wolverian: problem at the datacenter
<wolverian> even the fi mirror pointed to nullspace
<ayeee> wayward: its an laptop so.....
<wolverian> zealot, thanks :)
<ayeee> ...i dont really know
<wayward> ayeee: ah, so it is a touchpad rather than a mouse
<ayeee> wayward: ye :)
<Tonren> zealot: Badass.
<CrashFire> Hello , can someone help me ??
<tuxtux> ciao
<Seveas> !someone > CrashFire
<nexus___> CrashFire, whats youre problem
<prophet> can someone help me out with wine
<Tonren> sup prophet
<nexus___> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=174803 <-- wine 4 ubuntu
<Qwell> okay, if I want to setup software raid0 on 2 partitions (spanning 2 disks), is this an appropriate scheme?  http://pastebin.ca/97485
<dyn-afk> <prophet> can someone help me out with wine << add water
<prophet> i want to use steam i downloaded the exe what do i do now?
<zealot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skavenge> can anyone help with NAT, both machines can ping each other and ics  is turned on in firestarter yet i cant get anywhere on  the second machine??
<CrashFire> I have installed Ubuntu server 6.06 , and run command sudo apt-get update
<caglar> how do I check if a usb device is connected via usb 1 or usb 2?
<ayeee> wayward: solution for this problem? :)
<DShepherd> i just installed beagle. does beagle index your 'director you specified' automatically? how can I find out if the status of the indexing?
<wayward> ayeee: you can fix whatever issues you have with twisted buttons using the "imwheel" software.  It requires some tinkering, but just wait a sec and I'll give you a link to a guy who did a similar thing for his Logitech mouse.  It should be pretty much the same thing 'cause imwheel operates on the level of X events, which are hardware-ignorant.
<Seveas> CrashFire, try again - the servers were down for a while
<Tonren> prophet: Right-click on it and hit "Run with wine"
<dyn-afk> <caglar> how do I check if a usb device is connected via usb 1 or usb 2? << type lsusb in a terminal
<interfear> whats that ubuntu site that will make your sources.list foryou
<prophet> ahh
<ayeee> wayward: thanks
<Tonren> prophet: If that optoin isn't there, use Run with... Custom or Other or whatever it is, and type "wine"
<caglar> dyn-afk, does that say if its connected via faster usb2 ports?
<nexus___> wine <proramm.exe>
<CrashFire> then i installed shoutcast-1-9-7-freebsd5-elf.tar.gz , then i got the problem , I can't run it.... ./sc_serv , respons with no such fil ...
<CrashFire> where it the problem?
<dyn-afk> <DShepherd> i just installed beagle. does beagle index your 'director you specified' automatically? how can I find out if the status of the indexing? << it runs in the background and automatically updates its index
<dyn-afk> no idea how you can check the updat status
<dyn-afk> <caglar> dyn-afk, does that say if its connected via faster usb2 ports? << no, just on what port it is connected
<dyn-afk> you can try lsusb -v though
<prophet> it syas
<DShepherd> dyn-afk: ok,. thanks. that;s what i'm really interested in that. cause It does seem to be locationg my files..
<prophet> could not initialize installation
<wuzzy> aloha! is there an alternative to file-roller for rar archives?
<dyn-afk> <CrashFire> then i installed shoutcast-1-9-7-freebsd5-elf.tar.gz , then i got the problem , I can't run it.... ./sc_serv , respons with no such fil ... << take a good look at the filename...it prolly is for freebsd 5.x
<prophet> C:\windows\temp\glc7b43.tmp
<DShepherd> dyn-afk: i can find those with gnome-search-tool quite easily
<dyn-afk> freebsd is a completely different operating system then linux
<wayward> ayeee:  http://www.glaurung.demon.co.uk/info/linux.mx500.howto.html is a good starting point, as is /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc  once you have imwheel installed.  It will let you do some nifty tricks, i.e. bind "Left"/"Right" buttons to Alt-Left / Alt-Right, standard Back/Forward combo in most browsers
<zealot> dyn-afk: type beagle and then hit tab twice
<wayward> ayeee: happy tinkering :)
<khoda> I just tried to install Ubuntu for the first time. It hangs right before it gets to the desktop with a really choppy looking Ubuntu logo. Any ideas?
<dyn-afk> I don't have beagle zealot :P
<oasis83> ciao ci sono italiani?
<dyn-afk> it eats up my cpu
<Seveas> !it
<DShepherd> zealot: what does that do?
<oasis83> CI SONO ITALIANI?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pashka> hey guys did ubuntu.com went offline a few minutes ago ?
<userundefine> !it
<nexus___> yes
<oasis83> GRAZIE
<nexus___> !tsching
<ubotu> I know nothing about tsching - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wayward> Pashka, it went *online* a few mins ago :)
<CrashFire> ok , shoud I install SHOUTcast Linux server (glibc) v1.9.7 ???
<profoX`> hey ubuntu is back !
<nexus___> profoX`, lamo :>>
<Pashka> ye thats why i found the channel again :P
<profoX`> nexus___: sorry just noticed :P
<nexus___> hehe, np
<zealot> dyn-afk: Try one of these: beagle-info --status or beagle-index-info for your buddy
<DShepherd> zealot: oh.. at the terminal you mean
<Pashka> hmmm do u guys ever lose dns or connection after a few minutes ?
<Pashka> i seem to have this problem on my build
<khoda> I just tried to install Ubuntu for the first time. It hangs right before it gets to the desktop with a really choppy looking Ubuntu logo in the middle of a maroon background. Is this a gfx problem? if so, what should I do?
<zealot> DShepherd: yeah
<dyn-afk> <zealot> dyn-afk: Try one of these: beagle-info --status or beagle-index-info for your buddy << reply to DShepherd, he/she is asking :)
<bruenig> khoda, try the alternate .iso
<khoda> bruenig: thats what I did. first i tried desktop CD, had the same problem.
<dyn-afk> khoda what graphicscard do you have?
<bruenig> khoda, you can also use the server .iso and just do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<khoda> nividia 7800
<ayeee> wayward: this will make me crazy-
<CrashFire> dyn-afk : ok , shoud I install SHOUTcast Linux server (glibc) v1.9.7 ???
<dyn-afk> that would be a better version CrashFire
<khoda> bruenig: I did that too. Same problem. (instead i used apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, is that the same?)
<Qwell> Does the install CD start an sshd?
<prophet> soo yeah i dont get it..
<bruenig> khoda, yeah
<nexus___> no @ Qwell
<zealot> Qwell: no
<Qwell> This 9600cps crap is getting real old
<khoda> bruenig: any ideas?
<wayward> ayeee: it has still not been standardized for all possible mouse-like devices
<dyn-afk> <khoda> nividia 7800 << install the nvidia drivers, that might help kill the choppyness
<CrashFire> Qwell : write sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<khoda> dyn-afk: how do i do that?
<Qwell> CrashFire: in a text install?  nice try :p
<khoda> dyn-afk: i can't even get into linux
<Qwell> text netboot install, even
<DShepherd> dyn-afk, zealot: is it supposed to take this long?
<bruenig> khoda, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prophet> Tonren?
<deniz_ogut> Hi Room. While trying my ubuntu to detect my serial mouse, it seems that I broke it in some way. Anybody knows a way to fix it, to load the old one lets say. I remember what changes I made. Ubuntu stants but with no graphical interface. I can use the console. Right now, I'm writing via Knoppix/xchat.
<zool2005> what's the best way to get into programming?
<khoda> bruenig: how do i get to console to do that?
<dyn-afk> you can't log into ubuntu khoda ?
<CrashFire> Qwell : ups , took wrong..
<Falc> zool2005: Learning a programming language
<Daver2u> Anyone have a list of repositories ?
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu, x configuration failed, how do i install in text mode thing stuff???
<zealot> zool2005: google "python beginner"
<DShepherd> dyn-afk, zealot: to get a reply that is
<khoda> dyn-afk: i can, bu tthen it hangs right away. before getting to desktop
<zool2005> why python?
<dyn-afk> <DShepherd> dyn-afk, zealot: is it supposed to take this long? << that totally depends on how many files it needs to index
<Falc> Python is great
<dyn-afk> it can take a while
<zealot> DShepherd: Do you have the beagle daemon running?
<tritium> zool2005: it's an easy-to-learn language, good for newbies
<Falc> If you want a first programming language, Python is your best bet IMO.
<Qwell> bah...partition tool hung again...
<jpjacobs> ubuntu, apt-get
<zool2005> cheers
<dyn-afk> <khoda> dyn-afk: i can, bu tthen it hangs right away. before getting to desktop << it completely hangs?
<zealot> dyn-afk: Can you not reply like that so my computer doesn't beep at me?
<tritium> zool2005: your ubuntu install has "Dive into Python" already installed (a good tutorial)
<DShepherd> zealot: not sure? ps -e aux tells me "dwight    4873  0.3  5.2  95760 20200 ?        Sl   14:05   0:10 beagled --debug /usr/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe --bg" --- so is that a yes?
<khoda> dyn-afk: well all i see is a choppy logo and nothing else happens
<dyn-afk> lol @ zealot :P
<Tonren> Hey guys, will it break everything if I mount a CD image on my CD -drive?
<dyn-afk> ok, I'll try not to :P
<ubuntu> oh right... ehrm ''apt-get install''?
<zealot> dyn-afk: thanks
<jpjacobs> idd
<zool2005> tritium, thanks for the info!
<Tonren> Like this: sudo mount -o loop /home/tonren/image.iso /dev/hdc
<tritium> zool2005: sure thing :)
<zealot> DShepherd: that is a yes
<interfear> how do i restart X without restarting the whole pc?
<Tonren> interfear: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<dyn-afk> so khoda you cannot type in your username/password?
<jpjacobs> ubuntu, man apt-get will help you out
<Gareth^> interfear, .. damn Tonren you're fast
<bruenig> khoda, the wiki says ctrl + alt + F1 will give you a console
<zealot> DShepherd: are beagle searches taking awhile to run? What is the root problem you are having
<dash`> could somebody '/msg nickserv info dash' for me?
<interfear> schweet
<khoda> dyn-afk: I type in my username/password, then it goes to the next screen (before getting to desktop) wiht the choppy logo
<hardwarehank> ok i have a problem
<Tonren> Gareth^: My friends have a pool going on whether I'll get carpal tunnel before 25
<nexus___> !amarok
<Qwell> dash`: and?
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Falc> I have installed Ubuntu and I want to use Xubuntu I've been told to do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" but it gives me "Couldn't find package"
<ubuntu> jpjacobs: im trying to install ubuntu, not software
<dyn-afk> ok, then do what bruenig said: ctrl-alt-f1
<dash`> Qwell :: tell me what it says?
<nexus___> !x17
<ubotu> I know nothing about x17 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nexus___> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<hardwarehank> my left mouse button on my touchpad is broken and I tried reampping with xmodmap
<Tonren> Falc: You probably don't have Universe and Multiverse enabled in your list of repositories.
<zealot> Tonren: I just turned 23 and got a brace a month ago to keep from getting it :)
<bruenig> khoda, also this might be of help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<khoda> dyn-afk, bruenig: okay, ill do that , what do I type in, then?
<dyn-afk> username/password :P
<Gareth^> dash`, pm
<bruenig> khoda, type the username password then the command
<dyn-afk> you're on a shell
<khoda> dyn-afk: then what :P
<Tonren> zealot: I'm 21 now, and so far I haven't felt anything implying its presence.  I'm praying it stays taht way... o.O
<PKR_> how do you close a program if it has frozen
<khoda> bruenig: which command?
<jryer> How do I access another partition in Ubuntu? I created the partition and was able to copy files to it (via /tmp folder) but now it is gone. I go into the Disks Manager and it is disabled and refuses to enable. Help?
<Gareth^> Tonren, hah - I think I'll be getting there pretty quick as well
<dash`> Gareth^ :: I saw it, but I can't respond as I am unregistered :P
<Tonren> So guys, if I want to trick my game into thinknig that its CD is in the drive, how should I mount the image?
<dyn-afk> so you can install the nvidia drivers
<CrashFire> How to run eggdrop shell on ubuntu server ???
<nexus___> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<zealot> PKR_: is it a graphical program?
<bruenig> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Falc> Tonren: How do I add that again? XP
<PKR_> zealot: yes
<DShepherd> zealot: its not finding any or my files (directories included)
<Gareth^> dash`, had no idea that was the case - hopefully it helps though
<phargle> Falc: uncomment the universe lines in your /etc/sources.list
<dash`> Gareth^ and Qwell, thanks :)
<Tonren> CrashFire: That's probably a question better asked in an EggDrop chat, or maybe foudn out in the EggDrop FAQ
<Tonren> Falc: phargle's right
<khoda> bruenig: i did that when i did the server install, didn't work. should i try again?
<DShepherd> zealot: it finds apps though...
<dyn-afk> khoda follow the next manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Daver2u> Does anyone know where there is a list or repositories posted?
<Gareth^> np dash`
<zealot> PKR_: Hit ALT F2 and then type xkill. When the cursor changes, click the frozen application
<dyn-afk> but use apt-get install instead of synaptics
<prophet> soo yeah
<prophet> wine is giving me ceap
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a default button in GNOME for Xkill?
<prophet> crap
<bruenig> khoda, yes
<Zambezi> Why isn't libsigc++and rtorrent avaible in Breezy? :-(
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu, x configuration failed, how do i install ubuntu in text mode thing stuff???
<Tonren> prophet: What's up?
<PKR_> zealot: thanks
<DShepherd> zealot: and some news feed thing.. I am not sure where it is getting that from yet
<zealot> DSheperd that is odd, but you might try enabling extended attributes
<jrib> Tonren: no, I don't think so
<prophet> hey im kinda having issues with wine
<Jey> is there a way to make mencoder use both cpus (amd 64 x2 4400+) when encoding to speed up ? encoding to xvid
<Qwell> So, do I give up, or start the install over, and spend another hour trying to get raid setup?
<prophet> its givingme errors when i try to run the exe installer
<Qwell> This is rediculous :p
<DShepherd> zealot: english please :-)
<zealot> DShepherd: You mean non-techie ;-)
<dyn-afk> what errors prophet ?
<Falc> My /etc/sources.list is totally empty! 0.0
<pekay> why cant I get 3D acceleration working with my NVidia card?
<caglar> can I mount a fat device without the modes which set it to read-only if an error occures?
<caglar> something like force mount
<bruenig> !sources
<DShepherd> zealot: right
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dyn-afk> pekay you need to install the nvidia drivers for 3d support
<hardwarehank> my left mouse button on my touchpad is broken and I tried reampping with xmodmap, but its not working.  any suggestions?
<bruenig> !easysource
<Daver2u> sweet thanks
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pekay> dyn-afk: i did
<ayeee> wayward: i dont get this to work :(
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu, x configuration failed, how do i install ubuntu in text mode thing stuff???
<zealot> DShepherd: Actually, nevermind. I have the default beagle installed on my smokin 1.8GHZ athlon and it runs very well. I didn't tweak a thing
<tritium> pekay: please use the ubuntu packages (ask ubotu about nvidia)
<Gareth^> Jey, I'd doubt it - it's probably just not a multi-threaded application (ie doesn't have the coding to support dual processors)
<dyn-afk> pekay check: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<prophet> when i try to run the exe i get "could not initlaize instllation C:\windows|temp+glh5c22.tmp
<dyn-afk> you followed everything in that guide?
<wayward> ayeee, where did you get stuck?
<pekay> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hardwarehank> my left mouse button on my touchpad is broken and I tried reampping with xmodmap, but its not working.  any suggestions?
<Jey> Gareth^ it seems doable if u use lavc, but i havent found how to do it with xvid
<santa99> someone here know where the acpi_power_off function is defined ?
<DShepherd> zealot: hmmm..ok....
<lwizardl> i had amarok crash and now it won't restart how do i fix this ?
<khoda> bruenig: i just went through the reconfig. i got to a certain point and it kicked me out sayin "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwwriting possible-customised config file; backup in /etc/x11/blahblah"
<ayeee> wayward: i dont really know how to get "Button4" to "Button6" (in the configuration gui it shows that my touchpad is Mouse6 (Left))
<wayward> hardwarehank: xmodmap -p?
<yallax> .
<zealot> lwizardl: sudo apt-get install rhythmbox :)
<DShepherd> zealot: not running so nicely here though.. i do some research and if anything i may come back. thanks for the help though. thanks dyn-afk
<Kope> hey
<dyn-afk> np DShepherd
<zealot> DShepherd: sorry
<dyn-afk> good luck
<Kope> PLease i need someone to help me
<ayeee> Shall i edit '/etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc' and then restart imwheel?
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu, x configuration failed, how do i install ubuntu in text mode thing stuff???
<hardwarehank> wayward: -pp shows the correct mappings
<zealot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wayward> ayeee: which config GUI? :)
<pekay> dyn-afk: yes i did that guide
<DShepherd> zealot: dont be.. all is well.... well kinda
<Kope> ok, i have ubuntu unstalled and i have a CD windows Xp that i want to install
<ayeee> wayward: imwheel -c (will bring up an debug when i push buttons)
<Kope> and i have no disk, floppy
<wayward> hardwarehank: I can't be of much help except to note that imwheel just *might* bea able to solve that
<lwizardl> zealot, i'm happy wirh amarok
<Kope> what should i do
<pekay> dyn-afk: Google Earth works, etc etc OpenGL detected] 
<lwizardl> *with
<frood> How can I add a link to gcc in my enviornment varaibles? I can't use make right now
<bruenig> khoda, that is about the extent of my knowledge, I dont have nvidia graphics card my stuff just worked, try the wiki or forums or others in here
<dyn-afk> pekay are you sure your xorg.conf is using the nvidia driver?
<hardwarehank> wayward: ok thanks
<zealot> DShepherd: Once tracker is a bit more mature it will likely be installed by default in beagle. Then beagle problems will go away
<wayward> hardwarehank: it can swap events logically
<dyn-afk> what doesn't work then pekay ?
<zealot> *installed by default in gnome
<wayward> hardwarehank: good luck
<jpjacobs> ubuntu, that would be (if your fine with text only ) a server install with the alternate-livecd
<mimithebrain> the sites are up for me, but the reps are still down
<DShepherd> zealot: tracker?
<polpak> frood:  what do you mean "add a link to gcc" ?
<OmniColos> Kope it may be easier to install XP first then ubuntu
<ffeeddee> hi everybody!!!!
<ubuntu> i am
<Kope> yeah i know
<Kope> but i am stuck
<Kope> so what do i do
<ubuntu> but alternate-livecd?
<OmniColos> as XP will rewrite the master boot record
<dyn-afk> alternate is not a livecd
<paul_> Hi all - I take it that the Ubuntu repositories are up and running again?
<dyn-afk> alternate is the text install cd
<khoda> dyn-afk: the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia gives me install advice as if i were in gnome. but my problem is i cant get to the desktop
<windmill> is there a good/quick way to install gcc on ubuntu
<windmill> ?
<pekay> dyn-afk: yes; 	Driver		"nvidia"
<IrIT> Can you make a shortcut to gnome-terminal. So when opened, it logs into a remote machine via ssh?
<Seveas> !compiling > windmill
<ubuntu> i waited four weeks so i wouldnt have to burn myself xd
<Qwell> install restart - #12
<Qwell> let's try it again
<zealot> DShepherd: an indexer/database similar to beagle but written in C. It has none of the CPU / memory problems and is faster. The only problem right now is that it doens't index as many formats as beagle does.
<Kope> ?
<tritium> windmill: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Paladine> khoda are you at the command line?
<OmniColos> Kope is there anything important on this drive you are installing to?
<dyn-afk> then try ctrl-alt-F1 khoda and use apt-get install packagename instead of the synaptics packagemanager in gnome
<frood> polpak : Well, I installed GCC via adept. I've tried running make and it says "Can't find GCC" Which means there is probably some shell variable that requires a value gcc to point to the location of the GCC Compiler. I don't know how to set that variable.
<wayward> ayeee: so imwheel -c shows your wheel is set up to wrong buttons?
<Kope> no
<ubuntu> dyn-afk: how do i install? text-only
<zealot> DShepherd: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Tracker and http://jamiemcc.livejournal.com/
<windmill> tritium, thanks, that's what I was after :)
<khoda> Paladine: yes
<polpak> frood:  you should just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dyn-afk> use the alternate cd ubuntu
<Kope> i dont have an Xp bootable cd?
<Kope> ...*
<Paladine> khoda type sudo apt-get update
<OmniColos> that is, are you willing to repartition/format the drive completely
<polpak> frood: that should get you everything you need for compiling
<DShepherd> zealot: hmm i have never heard of it. well right now bealge doesnt seem to doing much for me. I'll check it out
<prophet> when i try to run the exe i get "could not initlaize instllation C:\windows\temp+glc5c22.tmp
<ubuntu> what alternate cd?
<pekay> ubuntu: get alternative CD
<khoda> Paladine: error, the server is down
<Daver2u> speak not of MS in the realm of the free billy is not welcome here lol
<pekay> for text install
<Kope> Drive = partition, right?
<Paladine> khoda when that finishes do sudo apt-get upgrade
<pekay> Kope: nope
<ubuntu> they only sent me one!!! bastards XD
<Daver2u> just playin
<frood> polpak:  What will that do for me?
<ubuntu> i have to burn it, right?
<Paladine> khoda you nvidia?
<khoda> Paladine: i cant do it , it cant resolve
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<OmniColos> Kope drive means the whole physical drive with all partitions
<khoda> Paladine: yep
<pekay> Kope: partitions are parts of the harddrive
<Paladine> k sec
<Kope> No, i have some stuff i need on the hard disk
<pekay> Kope: I.E Windows partition, Linux partition, for data
<OmniColos> do you know how the drive is currently partitioned?
<Qwell> Does Dave Miller hang out in here?
<Kope> OmniColos, yes
<polpak> frood: install everything you need for compiling
<niklas_e> I got a brother mfc210c which has worked in slackware, but I can't make it work in ubuntu. It won't create the devices /dev/sdb and the /dev/usb/lp0 and the scanner device. Do I need to change something in the bootupscripts or somrthing?
<Paladine> khoda what graphics card?
<Kope> i have a 60 G misc
<crimsun> Qwell: of red hat fame? No.
<Kope> a 7 G windows fat32
<khoda> Paladine 7800
<OmniColos> how is it currently partitioned?
<Qwell> of Sparc kernel fame
<Kope> and 1 linux part
<Paladine> regular or GO?
<minerale> Hi, how can I change mirrors in order to download packages ?
<crimsun> Qwell: that's the same person.
<interfear> Qwell: I thought you were only a all knowing #linuxhelp efnet entity :)
<Qwell> right
<tx22> Hello, I would like to set the root password, how do I do this in the command prompt? Cheers
<khoda> Paladine: let me check
<Qwell> interfear: on distros that obey me, yeah
<minerale> is ubuntu back up ?
<Qwell> ones that hang...no
<OmniColos> how big is the "linux" partition?
<Paladine> khoda, is it the regular 7800 or is it the Go version (for laptops mnormally)
<tx22> minerale:  it is backup
<khoda> Paladine: its a desktop
<Kope> mm
<Kope> 2 G
<khoda> Paladine: its the 7800GT for a desktop
<Qwell> crimsun: any clue where I might find him?
<OmniColos> do you have another partition for a linux swap?
<scenestar> )))
<Paladine> 64bit or 32bit system?
<Kope> yeah 8 mG
<khoda> Paladine: 64
<Qwell> This is getting very old. :)
<crimsun> Qwell: maybe in a red hat/fedora core -devel channel or their mailing lists
<Paladine> khoda but have you installed 64 bit ubuntu I mean
<valehru> hey guys, anyone know a good command I can use in cron to download a specific web page?\
<khoda> Paladine: yep
<prophet> steam wants to install in c:\programfiles\steam..... aha well where should i put in on Ubuntu?
<zealot> valehru: wget
<OmniColos> hmm thats seems kinda small, how much ram have you Kope
<Qwell> mailing lists won't work, heh
<Paladine> khoda AMD or Intel?
<Kope> 256
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
<khoda> Paladine: AMD 64bit 4400+ processor
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Qwell> it takes like an hour to get to a step in the installer that actually matters
<Kope> But nvm , i dont need ubuntu anymore, i just wanna get back to my windows
<interfear> ew
<Qwell> then, of course...the damn thing hangs
<crimsun> Qwell: are you referring to a general sparc issue or an installer issue?
<DShepherd> zealot: still nothing from the beagle-index command .. killing it now
<Qwell> crimsun: both?  I don't know
<Paladine> khoda type wget http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8762/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2.run
<zealot> DShepherd: try killing all of the beagle processes
<Kope> yeah, i know, but i dont want linux
<crimsun> Qwell: that sounds more like an installer issue than a sparc issue
<Kope> it's not that it's bad or anything
<khoda> Paladine: haha dammit. okay :)
<zealot> DShepherd: then just ALT F2 and type beagled
<Kope> i just.. miss windows
<OmniColos> Kope, but you dont have the XP cd?
<Qwell> crimsun: well, it hangs every time I try to partition these SAS disks
<Seveas> Kope, improve your aim
<hardwarehank> hmm imwheel just kills fluxbox :(
<zealot> DShepherd: Watch it in top and see if it is chugging along once restarted
<Kope> i have
<Seveas> and you'll hit it
<Kope> but it's not bootable
<Qwell> and I'm getting little to no help on raid stuff, so, I'm only kinda guessing. :)
<Paladine> khoda tell me when you have it
<interfear> Paladine: why not just install the nvidia drivers though synaptic?
<Paladine> interfear stop interfearing if you don't know what is going on
<khoda> Paladine: tells me it failed, ill try again
<skavenge> prophet: its talking about the c:\ on your ubuntu partition you created by installing wine so thats exactly where you want to install it
<OmniColos> all you need is to be able to boot to dos then you can run the windows install
<trev__> use freedos
<Kope> yeah
<Kope> freedos
<trev__> its open source
<Kope> how does it work
<geppy> What do I need to apt-get for 'gtk-config'?
<trev__> just put in the command fdisk /mbr
<prophet> i dont know if i created one
<DShepherd> zealot: well i see it.. but i think it was running already..
<Falc> I have made a new /etc/sources.list and still I get "Couldn't find package" when doing "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<dou213> hey does somebody have a link how to mount an usb-stick?
<OmniColos> do you have a floppy drive?
<fraroco> hello everbody I wanna know if the rep. of ubuntu are up know."
<trev__> and it will let you boot back into XP if grub has been destroyed
<Kope> no
<skavenge> prophet: it did, its under .wine in your home directory (.wine is hidden)
<zealot> DShepherd: I'm saying maybe something is hung and so you might try killing and restarting it.
<fraroco> hello everbody I wanna know if the rep. of ubuntu are up now."
<dyn-afk> usb-sticks are automounted dou213
<woobit> dou213: should be auto
<trev__> yes they are
<interfear> fraroco:  yes
<dyn-afk> same goes for usb cardreaders
<Kope> OmniColos,  no i dont
<fraroco> thaks.
<geppy> dou213: Try something like 'sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb' if it isn't automounted
<OmniColos> hmm not sure if there is a CD image for freedos, but there may be one out there
<Qwell> so, if I want to setup software raid0 on 2 partitions (spanning 2 disks), is this an appropriate scheme?  http://pastebin.ca/97485
<trev__> i just loaded all but one of them
<DShepherd> zealot: kool. i'll try it. have you tried out tracker?
<fraroco> !java > fraroco
<Qwell> I REALLY don't feel like wasting another hour finding out
<trev__> i think freedos is on sourceforge
<ick> 82-134.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<ick> 20:18 < khoda> Paladine: tells me it failed, ill try again
<ick> 20:18 < skavenge> prophet: its talking about the c:\ on your ubuntu partition you created by installing wine so thats exactly where you want to install it
<trev__> get the full image
<ick> 20:18 < OmniColos> all you need is to be able
<ick>  .......)..)....)....
<dou213> geppy, thx ... and every1 else 2
<tx22> Hello, I'd like to know how to set the root password.
<khoda> Paladine: still doesn't work. i installed this today without network cable in cause the mirrors were down. coudl it be because my network wasn't configed?
<ick>  .......)..)....)....
<OmniColos> also you could get the floppy image and make a bootable data CD (freedos floppy boot image + your XP install folder)
<Kope> trev__, how can freedos help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@darkside.dod.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kope> i dont have a floppy
<prophet> im confused
<trev__> what do you need to do
<OmniColos> you dont need a floppy drive for that
<Paladine> khoda, yes it sounds like your network isn't configured
<zealot> DShepherd: You can get it from here: http://www.madman2k.net/. It is still in development and I would wait until the next release before playing with it.
<Kope> i want to make a Dos bootable Cd
<dyn-afk> zealot have you got any idea if tracker indexes ODF documents or not?
<OmniColos> yes
<khoda> Paladine: how do i go about doing that
<mimithebrain> Saveas: any update on the ubuntu services?
<DShepherd> zealot: ok.
<Paladine> khoda, if you reboot with the network up I expect ubu will autodetect and set it up for dhcp
<OmniColos> you can make a dos bootable CD with K3B in linux iirc
<trev__> all you need is the cd image from the freedos website and burn it to a cd
<Paladine> khoda, that will be quicker than setting it up manually
<khoda> Paladine: it wont hang trying to ping the mirror?
<crimsun> mimithebrain: many are reachable already.
<Kope> OmniColos, what is that
<zealot> dyn-afk: No, that is the reason it doesn't compare to beagle yet. It stomps beagle in speed / resource utilization, but beagle has a larger breadth of formats currently.
<skavenge> prophet: the default install place is fine, if you want to see where its installing open a terminal and cd .wine from your home dir, the fake 'c:\' where it installs is in there
<Paladine> khoda the servers are not down now
<zazeem> how do i make text under desktop icons go away ?
<mimithebrain> crimsun: yeah, the sites are up for me... but the rep seem to be down still
<khoda> Paladine: i actually just restarted to do the reconfigure thing
<crimsun> mimithebrain: archive.ubuntu.com is reachable for me.
<dyn-afk> too bad it doesn't zealot because that's just what I need: something that indexes my ODF documents
<OmniColos> Kope, K3B is a CD burning app
<khoda> Paladine: should i try again? btw, it doesnt take me direclty to console, i have to alt/cntrl/f1 from login menu in gui
<Paladine> khoda once you have networking you can do the wget http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8762/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2.run
<zazeem> how do i make text under desktop icons go away ?
<dyn-afk> and since beagle eats up my cpu it is not an option on my notebook
<tx22> can anyone read this?... I'm trying to find the way to set the root password.
<crimsun> !root > tx22
<tx22> !root
<Paladine> khoda yeah just reboot and see if it sets up networking, it should autodetect
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dyn-afk> tx22 try sudo passwd
<Kope> where can i get K3B
<tx22> dyn-afk:  thanks
<zealot> dyn-afk: Well I'm about 95% sure the cvs version does if you want to try that out. I was talking to the lead developer and he mentioned something about it. You might try the cvs version
<GuardianAtomos> Maybe I'm just being stupid, but I'm trying to install a PHP module, and it requires that I have the PHP source to work with. Is this available with the apt-get installed PHP5 package? If so, where is it?
<mimithebrain> crimsun: my mirror is still down. I'll change to archive.ubuntu.com instead of my closest one
<dyn-afk> ok thnx zealot
<OmniColos> if you are using Ubuntu right now, then you can get K3B using Synaptic
<dyn-afk> I'll give it a go I think :)
<minerale> Hi, what package do I install to get the nvidia drivers ?
<Paladine> minerale, nvidia-glx
<recon0> Does anybody know how to kill a program from the command line?
<khoda> Paladine: is there a quick wya to check if it works before typing that mammoth link
<dyn-afk> use the kill command recon0
<zealot> And you might see if this version has a newer version, I'm not sure ATM: http://www.madman2k.net/article/19/#p2
<OmniColos> if you just want to burn the freedos cd you dont really need K3B
<Paladine> khoda yeah ping www.google.com
<hardwarehank> wayward: found the problem - it remaps the external mouse, and i need it to remap the touchpad
<zazeem> anyone
<khoda> Paladine: unknown host :(
<hardwarehank> its synaptics
<minerale> paladine: I seem to have installed nvidia glx but it does not seem to be using the driver
<recon0> then how am I supposed to find the process/job ID?
<GuardianAtomos> recon0, yeah. Use "kill <pid>"
<Flannel> GuardianAtomos: you need to add some stuff to your repositories, in your sources list where it says "deb [url]  dapper main etc etc" add one below it that says deb-src, however, you shouldn't need to recompile to add modules usually
<Paladine> minerale, from the terminal type nvidia-xconfig
<zazeem> ?
<GuardianAtomos> recon0, try "ps aux | grep NameOfProcess"
<Kope> ok, brb
<zazeem> can someone help me
<OmniColos> you can just right click the freedos .iso file you  d/l and select "write to disk"
<Paladine> khoda you had your networkedplugged in this time?
<Kope> OmniColos, then free dos is ?
<GuardianAtomos> Flannel, I'm trying to add the MagickWand (ImageMagick) PHP module.
<khoda> Paladine yes =D
<Kope> it's an ISO
<Qwell> Seveas: You seem to be "in the know"..  Would you have any clue whatsoever why the partition tool might hang on me, every time?
<GuardianAtomos> To my knowledge, it doesn't exist for PHP5 in Dapper.
<khoda> Paladine and windows internet works
<Paladine> !pastebin > khoda
<khoda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zealot> minerale: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<recon0> Worked like a charm thanks.
<tx22> Hey guys, I'd like to make a suggestion!.. I think the ubuntu wiki is a brilliant source for information, but it's a huge shame it's not included in the official 6.10 CD, is there any way this can be implimented? Thank you.
<Paladine> khoda, use the link you just got from the bot to paste the output from ifconfig
<GuardianAtomos> recon0, with "grep", you can use a regular expression like "ps aux | grep apache*"
<zealot> minerale: that is all you should have to do and then just restart X with CTRL ALT Backspace
<OmniColos> good luck... sorry ubuntu didnt work out for ya
<tritium> tx22: it would take up too much space
<ardchoille> tx22: I second that.
<Seveas> tx22, not nearly enough space and the wiki is too volatile in nature
<Kope> lol
<Kope> it's K
<Kope> but wait
<recon0> tx22: plus, a wiki is constantly edited/updated.
<GuardianAtomos> recon0, if "kill <pid>" doesn't work, use "kill -9 <pid>" -- that means kill without discretion or caution.
<prophet> when i try to run steam i get wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Steam.exe": Module not found
<tx22> tritium: but, we can zip it ?
<tritium> !enter > Kope
<Kope> OmniColos, how can i burn free dos
<mimithebrain> just curious, are all official mirrors the same?
<crimsun> tx22: no, you can't.
<tritium> tx22: that still wouldn't help
<Qwell> mimithebrain: They don't seem to be
<recon0> GuardianAtomos: It worked like a charm (the former). Thanks.
<OmniColos> are you using Ubuntu right now?
<zazeem> publove please pm me
<GuardianAtomos> recon0, gotcha. Cool.
<Paladine> khoda then post the url to the pastebin here please
<Kope> yes
<tritium> tx22: the single CD is literally _that_ space constrained
<Qwell> mimithebrain: I was having an issue with kernel modules missing on the us mirror
<khoda> Paladine will do
<zealot> mimithebrain: hence the reason they are called mirrors. They probably rsync update at different times but should be the same
<tx22> tritium:  I was just thinking of using a cut-down version of the wiki for needed things such as setting the root password
<OmniColos> and you have the .iso for freedos?
<dyn-afk> tx22 only if the wiki articles are combined into pdf documents it might be worthwhile
<Kope> yeah
<OmniColos> and a cd burned and blank cd?
<eitch0000> are all the servers up and running again?
<GuardianAtomos> BTW, Flannel, I did add the deb-src repository.
<dyn-afk> seperate documentation cd or something
<OmniColos> *cd burner
<tritium> tx22: oh, well setting the root passwd si definitely not a _needed_ thing at all
<zealot> tx22: that should be rolled into the official documentation, not by packaging the wiki onto the install.
<tritium> s/si/is
<GuardianAtomos> Is the package called "php5-source" or something?
<djavie233> Hi! I need some help with Ubuntu
<ardchoille> tx22: They have apoint. While your idea is awesome, a CD wouldn't be able to hold much info *and* the install stuff too.
<Kope> yesw
<Flannel> GuardianAtomos: right, It's not in the repositories, but still, you shouldn't need to recompile, that's the whole point of modules.
<Qwell> !ask > djavie233
<OmniColos> just right-click on the iso you downloaded and select "write to disk"
<zealot> GuardianAtomos: apt-get source php5
<dyn-afk> @ tritium: if you need to do a lot of work as root it is nicer to use su instead of sudo
<zealot> GuardianAtomos: That is how you get the source to every package
<Flannel> GuardianAtomos: no, same package name.  apt-get source [adsadf] 
<GuardianAtomos> Flannel, yeah, I thought the same. But I'm installing MagickWand from source since a module doesn't exist for Ubuntu. And it requires the use of the PHP source.
<tritium> dyn-afk: sudo -i is good for that purpose
<Flannel> dyn-afk: no.  there are sudo alternatives
<Kope> Mmm, ok wait a sec
<khoda> Paladine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18716
<djavie233> Hey, I downloaded the Live CD and everything but I'm experiencing a problem
<dyn-afk> I know, but still, su is nicer
<tx22> dyn-afk:  Sure, I think that's fine.. I mean, people don't always have internet access, especially if their wireless internet doesn't work due to their wireless card. I think it would be such a great help for users who would like a document to help them get through ubuntu to get on the net, or just genrally help through ubuntu without the internet.
<dyn-afk> but that might be because I'm more used to the FreeBSD way of doing it
<minerale> where can I find that wiki page about win32 codecs
<Bonez56> can anyone help with samba?
<GuardianAtomos> Ah, thanks guys.
<Paladine> khoda give me a sec
<okiaro> i am trying to setup my keyboard so that the windows key works, but in gnome when i go to system > preferences>keyboard>layout options, it is just blank. has anyone experienced this?
<tx22> perhaps an additional CD for the wiki help.
<pirast> what was wrong with the ubuntu site? does anyone know what the issues were?
<VitaminG> djavie223: what kind of problem
<tritium> dyn-afk: there's essentially no difference, once you do that
<Bonez56> pirast: read the topic
<prophet> when i try to run steam i get wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Steam.exe": Module not found
<tx22> pirast:  power cut, many other sites down too
<Bonez56> can anyone help with samba?
<dyn-afk> just besides sudo uses the same password as the useraccount
<Qwell> Bonez56: You should read the topic yourself. ;)  It's no longer there
<dyn-afk> su uses the root account
<ardchoille> tx22: perhaps a small set of webpages added to the install CD?
<skavenge> heatwave is causing power outages all over the place
<Bonez56> Qwell: I just noticed that :D
<Paladine> khoda is that -all- you have?
<khoda> Paladine: when i type ifconfig, yes
<minerale> how do I enable multiverse ?
<Qwell> http://pastebin.ca/97485 - raid0, good or bad?
<dyn-afk> using sudo or su is just personal I think
<KyleHunt> I currently only have Ubuntu installed, but need windows for a game. What is a good tool to shrink some partitions to install linux?
<jrib> !multiverse > minerale
<Paladine> khoda ok you wanna know the quickest way to do this?
<jesse_> hey is there a deb package for a canon ip1000 driver i can't seem to find it after googling for a while
<KyleHunt> *to install windows
<khoda> Paladine: reinstall?
<OmniColos> ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jrib> !printing > jesse_
<jrib> jesse_: check those sites
<Paladine> khoda yeah, by time we finish setting up all your network manually you could have reinstalled ubu :)
<pirast> tx22: yup thanks.. btw. what is the connection with ubuntu and ubuntuforums.com? i mean, are they just in the same datacenter or is ubuntu driving them?
<XIII> hi, i just posted an error to pastebin, it's : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18717 i got this when i try to log as root though it let me to do that after giving me these errors
<Kope> http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<khoda> Paladine: thanks for your help. ill reinstall and come back here. :D
<djavie233> I choose the option "Start or Install" (I assume this is to use the Live CD, correct?) well, when I do that, there's a progress bar, and it's running ok, but then it goes to a black screen and starts saying this: Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 293524" and it keeps saying that over and over with different numbers.
<Paladine> khoda no problem
<Kope> will the DOS 6.5 here work
<trev__> can anyone tell me how to register on this channel?
<jrib> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tx22> dyn-afk:  oh, I wasn't sure of this. I needed to know because I have the alpha version of 6.10, and I knew that the kernel (2.6.17) supported my bcm4308 wireless card (it did kind of) but I couldn't get it to connect, so I decided to use the root commands (su etc) but that didn't help either. I was then going to install ndiswrapper.
<Qwell> trev__: /msg nickserv help
<prophet> :(
<mimithebrain> whooo! I can download packages again!
<trev__> ok thx
<ardchoille> trev__: /msh nickserv help register
<ardchoille> */msg
<djavie233> Oh! and before each message it has numbers inside brackets too ( [these]  )
<pirast> is anyone running edgy yet? how is it?
<buzzed> anyone running ubuntu via vmware?
<jrib> !edgy
<dyn-afk> tx22 the root account is disabled by default
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ardchoille> Oh wow, didn't know the bot had that info.. cool :)
<prophet> anyone?
<dyn-afk> ubuntu encourages the user to use sudo instead
<Qwell> okay, how about this...
<dyn-afk> but with sudo passwd you assign a password to the root account thus enabling it again
<profoX`> how can i see wether i run 64bit or 32bit version using the terminal ?
<OmniColos> Kope, 6.5 dos should be ok I think
<Qwell> Can I net boot the ubuntu installer, and just quit the installer, so I can install something that doesn't hang?
<Kope> but it's exe
<XIII> hello, any one can help????
<XIII> hi, i just posted an error to pastebin, it's : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18717 i got this when i try to log as root though it let me to do that after giving me these errors
<dyn-afk> profoX` type in uname -a
<Flannel> Qwell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<OmniColos> why didnt you try freedos?
<tx22> dyn-afk: I thought you told me it was the same account.. or the same password.. Hmm, So.. How do I enable the root?
<Qwell> I'm not seeing a "quit installer" option
<Kope> cause it's 12 mega
<ayeee> how can i change the login slashscreen?
<Kope> and net is too slow here
<djavie233> Can anyone respond to my problem?
<buzzed> anyone running ubuntu via vmware?
<dyn-afk> tx22: open a terminal and type in: sudo passwd
<Qwell> Flannel: That helps me very little. :)
<minerale> anyone have the wiki page for the win32 codecs?
<tx22> pirast:  I'm not sure, but they are all woking now :)
<OmniColos> i dont know much about a dos 6.5 exe
<KyleHunt> What is a good tool for shrinking my partitions so I can dual boot with windows?
<bigjb> buzzed,yep
<dyn-afk> then type some password for your root account an dyou enabled it
<OmniColos> it could be from anywhere
<jrib> !w32codecs > minerale
<jrib> minerale: (the restricted wiki page)
<tritium> KyleHunt: the installer can resize partitions
<KyleHunt> The windows installer?
<tritium> KyleHunt: no, ubunt
<tritium> ubuntu even ;)
<dyn-afk> sudo is a tool that gives certain root-rights to a useraccount
<b33rnutz> Gparted liveCD works, too
<santa99> ayeee, System > Administration > Login window
<bimberi> !splash > ayeee
<Flannel> Qwell: eh? you want to install via netboot.  that page has it.  What else you looking to do?
<KyleHunt> ahh, I see
<dyn-afk> you can define what rights a user get's in the sudoers file
<Qwell> Flannel: I have the netboot running, but it hangs during the partition...so I'm trying to avoid that
<Qwell> or, at least, do it the *right* way
<Qwell> ie; http://pastebin.ca/97485
<Qwell> Is that wrong for software raid0?
<XIII> anyone on help here????
<Paladine> KyleHunt, be advised you will need to re-run grub from the livecd once you install windows as it will overwrite the boot sector
<jrib> !patience > XIII
<Paladine> oh he left
<prophet> any suggestions?
<profoX`> does flashplugin-nonfree work on 64bit systems ?
<plancton> oi
<santa99> I have a problem with the shutdown. When i start my computer with apm it shutdown correctly. When i start my computer with acpi it hangs by the shutdown at acpi_power_off. Any suggestions
<Paladine> profoX`,  no
<Paladine> profoX`, heck out gnash
<profoX`> Paladine: see thats the strange thing..
<XIII> jrib, sorry
<chowells2> Qwell: yes. set the partition type to raid autodetect, then Configure Software RAID
<dyn-afk> profoX` there is no flash or java for 64 bit machines
<profoX`> Paladine: my friend runs the flashplugin-nonfree on a 64bit machine :/
<profoX`> Paladine: and it.. works
<Qwell> chowells2: raid autodetect isn't an option
<dyn-afk> you need to run those in 32 bit mode
<okiaro> profoX`, use ndiswrapper
<Paladine> profoX`, he must be using a 32bit wrapper or a chroot
<djavie233> Is anyone going to talk to me?
<Qwell> there is a "physical raid partition" option, but it can only be set on one drive at a time
<profoX`> okiaro: thats for wireless network devices :/
<profoX`> Paladine: nope.. he doesn't understand anything about it.. very strange
<dyn-afk> if 64 bit people run something like java or flash they run it in 32 bit mode
<recon0> I installed "swf-player". Does anybody know the executable?
<drunkmonkey> #SmartMedia
<valehru> anyone know where the azureus icons are?  I want to make the icon in the system tray transparent....
<buzzed> is wmware a good way to go vs dual boot or cygwin?
<Paladine> profoX`, check out gnash
<okiaro> profoX`, nspluginwrapper sorry
<chowells2> Qwell: it should be. I've set up software raid 0 and raid 1 on ubuntu a few times. Should be at the end of the list of partition/file system types
<profoX`> okiaro: hm ok
<Paladine> buzzd vmware server rawks
<Qwell> chowells2: I assure you, it isn't..
<prophet> when i try to run steam i get wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Steam.exe": Module not found
<Gareth^> valehru, usually in /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons
<profoX`> Paladine: yes but he runs flashplugin-nonfree well whatever :P
<dyn-afk> valehru aren't they in /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<Flannel> djavie233: There's a lot of people talking, it's easy to accidentally miss one.  You just have to repeat your question occassionally.  Anyway, I had those problems once, it's a bad harddrive.  Or at least was in my case.
<chowells2> Qwell: i've no idea then
<valehru> thanks guys
<santa99> no ideas about my problem
<Qwell> chowells2: seems nobody does..
<okiaro> i am trying to setup my keyboard so that the windows key works, but in gnome when i go to system > preferences>keyboard>layout options, it is just blank. has anyone experienced this?
<Bonez56> can anyone help with samba?
<djavie233> Flannel: How can it be a bad harddrive? I have windows installed on it and it works fine.
<Bonez56> i am having authentication problem
<jrib> XIII: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/10/msg01446.html may want to look into this
<okiaro> what problem Bonez56 ?
<ayeee> bimberi: no, i mean the "background" that is shown where i login.
<khoda> Paladine: its hanging at 40% in the config apt
<zazeem> is anyone familiar with enemy territory the fps game?
<XIII> jrib, thanks
<zealot> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Paladine> okiaro, you need to go to system>preferences>keyboard>layout options tab and set the second one down Alt/Win Key behaviour I think
<djavie233> I choose the option "Start or Install" (I assume this is to use the Live CD, correct?) well, when I do that, there's a progress bar, and it's running ok, but then it goes to a black screen and starts saying this: Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 293524" and it keeps saying that over and over with different numbers.
<Qwell> chowells2: http://pastebin.ca/97521
<zazeem> is anyone familiar with enemy territory the fps game?
<okiaro> Paladine, yea but that page is blank. its empty ...
<Bonez56> okiaro: I have joined my pc to a windows 2003 domain but when I try to type "net ads info" it says it can not find the ldap server. also, when browsing the domain on a windows pc, it asks for username/password but constantly just gets rejected even though it is correct
<zazeem> can you guys see what i type?
<jbroome> zazeem: no
<Qwell> the "physical volume for RAID" can only be set on one drive at a time
<chowells2> Qwell: physical volume for RAID is the one you want
<djavie233> I can zazeem
<OmniColos> zazeem, no
<zazeem> :(
<Qwell> chowells2: So, how does that work?
<ayeee> Anyone know where i can find nice "loginstyles"? The ubuntu-login is kinda boring.
<Paladine> okiaro what keyboard model do you have listed under the layouts tab?
<b33rnutz> Ok, question: I'm on my Windows partition right now, and I can get my DWL-G132 wireless reciever to connect to my router and get everything fine. Now on Ubuntu, I have set up ndiswrapper and set up all the correct .ini files. It recognizes that there is a wireless adapter and I can put in my WEP code and everything. It even detects networks, but I cannot get it to connect. Any ideas?
<Kope> OmniColos, wiriting
<Bonez56> ayeee: gnome-look.org
<zazeem> do you guys know how to fix sound problems?
<Kope> writing
<Kope> thanks man
<Kope> thanks all
<Kope> i'm out
<khoda> Paladine: nvm working now :0
<OmniColos> cya
<Kope> MISS YOU M$ WINDOWS
<Paladine> khoda cool
<Qwell> Do I set the other partition as ext3?  no FS?  unpartitioned?
<zazeem> my sound works in everything but when i run teamspeak and enemy territory i have no sound in et
<djavie233> Hey I have to go if anyone was thinking about helping me, I live in Florida and there's a T-Strom that just started to I have to shut down
<deniz_ogut> Hi Friends! Do you know a way to replace a broken xorg.conf file with the old one?
<ayeee> Bonez56: not the splash when i login to the session, before that... where i type username and password.
<bimberi> ayeee: see santa99's answer then
<chowells2> Qwell: hmm, that's not my experience. I have no problems creating multiple primary partitions, and setting each to physical volume for RAID
<ayeee> ah
<ayeee> thans
<ayeee> thanks
<Zambezi> I got this errormessage: "checking for curl >= 7.12.0... FAILED" What is the name of the packages I need? I run Breezy.
<okiaro> Paladine, Keyboard model unknown and when i click '...', there os nothing listed
<Qwell> chowells2: Give me a minute, I can show you what it says on the other drive when it's set on sda
<jrib> Zambezi: 'curl' is my guess ;)
<Bonez56> does anyone here have their ubuntu pc joined to a windows domain?
<mimithebrain> niiiiiiiice... I just finished installing my mp3 and dvd support... services are back online!
<Paladine> okiaro, is the keyboard working at all?
<ayeee> bimber, santa99: you know where i can more than that?
<XIII> jrib, but it's not a clear answer
<jrib> !info curl breezy
<ubotu> curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.14.0-2ubuntu1.2 (breezy), package size 149 kB, installed size 244 kB
<jrib> XIII: yes, I know, but it gets you started
<okiaro> Paladine, most of it... not the numpad or any 'special' buttons
<bagoor> I used ftp to send a file, now some part of the file was sent and my connection lost. Is there any way to resume my upload in ftp ?
<hardwarehank> wow - i can find nothing that will actually remap my touchpad
<woobit> "route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.10.64.1 dev eth0"           ---> what do I put in the pptpconfig PPTP GUI under 'ROUTING' to match that line?
<nosotros> i have a really weird problem. My audio goes on and off continuously (i tried different headphones and speakers) and when it's off i hear fireworks like sound. It goes off after doing nothing specific and to get it on i have to move up and down the volume controls (all of them in no specific position)
<mimithebrain> I suggest all those who are stuck with a broken mirror just copy the source.list file elsewhere, and replace the addresses to archive.ubuntu.com, and update by synaptic...
<Paladine> okiaro it looks like you have no keyboards installed so it is defaulting to a basic minimum, gimmie a sec
<bimberi> ayeee: pardon?
<hardwarehank> imwheel and xmodmap only remap my external mouse
<LostPassword> anyone know how i can find my admin password.. i lost it
<Qwell> chowells2: http://pastebin.ca/97526
<XIII> jrib, what could i do?, should i change anything in configuration?, if so, which file should i edit?
<Qwell> You can see the dilemna...
<mimithebrain> LostPassword: ouch!
<tritium> LostPassword: did you ever actually set it?
<ayeee> bimberi: pardon?
<Zambezi> jrib, That's my guess too, but I can't find the name. I just find the versionname, not the name of the installationfile.
<x_xenon> hi
<LostPassword> i think i did
<Subhuman> hardwarehank, thats because a touchpad is not detected like a mouse, it is detected as a touchpad.
<jrib> Zambezi: sudo apt-get install curl
<Falc> I have updated my /etc/sources.list
<Falc> And yet I can't install anything
<ayeee> Falc: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Subhuman> LostPassword, sudo passwd root ?
<jrib> Zambezi: do you know about apt?
<Falc> It's changed?!
<hardwarehank> Subhuman: yes, its using the synaptics driver - any ideas on remapping a button?
<LostPassword> Subhuman: just type that in?
<prophet> can someone help me with this wine steam thing it says its missing a module whatever that means
<Subhuman> hardwarehank, i have never tried, my touchpad only has two buttons - not much id wanna remap?
<Paladine> okiaro, do you have these in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18719
<Flannel> Falc: it's always been /etc/apt/sources.list ;)
<Subhuman> LostPassword, yes
<hardwarehank> Subhuman: ya - my left button broke :P
<chowells2> Qwell: weird. I'd try deleting all of the partitions and start again. you don't need to create a separate /boot partition if you're using md, btw
<Leafw> scribus does not eceive key strokes other than the space bar
<Paladine> Falc is that you?
<bimberi> LostPassword: reboot into recovery mode and set a new password with 'passwd <username>'
<Leafw> anyone knows what's up ?
<Qwell> chowells2: That's counter to the advice I got in here last night. :)
<nosotros> i have a really weird problem. My audio goes on and off continuously (i tried different headphones and speakers) and when it's off i hear fireworks like sound. It goes off after doing nothing specific and to get it on i have to move up and down the volume controls (all of them in no specific position)
<jrib> XIII: I would make sure you are up to date, check launchpad for any ubuntu bugs reported, and then look at /etc/pam.d/su and /etc/login.defs to see if yours differ from the default
<Flannel> LostPassword: do you need root?  Or just an admin account?  (sudo works fine, afterall)
<Subhuman> hardwarehank, hmm, it is probably possible but itd invole a bit of hacking, better just trying to fix the hardware./
<husky> http://en.fon.com/
<Zambezi> jrib, I still got the errormessages.
<hardwarehank> Subhuman: ok thanks anyway
<LostPassword> flannel: admin
<jrib> Zambezi: what are you trying to do?
<Zambezi> jrib, Install rtorrent.
<GlassCasket> So I installed Ubuntu and changed my device.map. But for some reason when I try to install ndiswrapper and dhcpcd, it tells me that there is no 'make' command. Any ideas?
<GuardianAtomos> Yay. Another question. Ha ha. Can I configure Remote Desktop in GNOME to startup as a daemon when the computer is turned on (i.e., not yet in a session)?
<jrib> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Qwell> GlassCasket: apt-get install make
<Flannel> LostPassword: right, so did you forget the account password of the account you created during install?
<jrib> Zambezi: rtorrent is in the universe repository, just use apt
<okiaro> Paladine, yea i have: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18720
<Paladine> !info build-essentials > GlassCasket
<chowells2> Qwell: ubuntu has an initrd so it's not needed
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in dapper
<Paladine> !info build-essential > GlassCasket
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nosotros> i have a really weird problem. My audio goes on and off continuously (i tried different headphones and speakers) and when it's off i hear fireworks like sound. It goes off after doing nothing specific and to get it on i have to move up and down the volume controls (all of them in no specific position)
<Zambezi> jrib, But there's no rtorrent in apt-get in Breezy so I'm compile it on my own. But I get errormessages.
<Qwell> chowells2: the question is, can silo handle it?
<Qwell> I'm thinking no
<LostPassword> Flannel: the account password but somehow the one i created for install is no longer my admin
<jrib> Zambezi: ok, does it still complain about you not having curl?
<chowells2> Qwell: ah. I've only done this on x86.
<GlassCasket> Paladine: So I have to take out the comment for that line in the respotory?
<Paladine> okiaro,  do sudo updatedb then do locate kbd please
<Paladine> GlassCasket, you need to do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<evi|one> Hello. Is there a decent docker app for gnome? And no, I don't want that gDesklets applet. It doesn't even have separators.
<Flannel> LostPassword: you mustve removed it from the admin group.  You can re-set passwords by booting into recovery mode (at the grub prompt) and then manually editing your password files (you can find out specific instructions on the web, just google for linux password reset, or whatever)
<Paladine> GlassCasket, or search for build-essential in synaptic
<minerale> what is the name of that package that allows for embedded files to be played from firefox ?
<GlassCasket> Paladine: OH alright, will it still work if I don't have the internet?
<Paladine> GlassCasket, you need internet to download the package
<Flannel> GlassCasket: do you have a CD source repository?
<GlassCasket> Flannel: No, I only have the desktop and alternate install cds
<ayeee> Where do i place "GDM Themes"?
<Flannel> GlassCasket: the alternate CD is what you need ;)  Add it to your sources.list (if it's not already there)
<dyn-afk> wherever you want ayeee
<okiaro> Paladine, locate kbd comes up with a lot of stuff
<Zambezi> jrib, Yes. Stlll complain after install curl with "sudo apt-get install curl".
<Flannel> GlassCasket: and you can isntall from it
<Paladine> GlassCasket, I am not sure whether or not build-essential is included in the cds
<Flannel> GlassCasket: it is on ubuntu, not on kubuntu, for some odd reason.
<dyn-afk> just open the program that controls the login window
<okiaro> Paladine, i can run a 'find' if you know the filename
<Paladine> okiaro, but you have a kbd.so listed right?
<dyn-afk> there you can install the gdm themes
<Flannel> Paladine, that was meant for you, actually.
<QMario> Hello Flannel!!! :)
<GlassCasket> So I simply put in my alternate CD while booted in Ubuntu and type 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'?
<QMario> Hello Paladine!!! :)
<Qwell> fabbione: happen to be around?
<hoehaver> WILL SOME one do me  a favor and type my name as if you were trying to get my attention and tpye a lil message. im using gaim and i want to see if it will turn red like in Xchat
<jrib> Zambezi: install the dev packages for curl
<okiaro> Paladine, /usr/lib/ggi/input/linux_kbd.so
<Paladine> heya QMario
<minerale> how can I search for the curently installed pakcages ?
<Flannel> GlassCasket: if it's already in your sources.list, yeah.
<woobit> hoehaver
<dyn-afk> hello hoehaver does it work?
<hoehaver> no it doesnt
<santa99> he guys i want to run a certain script at shutdown and startup from ubuntu
<hoehaver> man, i wish it would trun red..
<santa99> how should i do this
<ayeee> Where do i place "GDM Themes"?
<hoehaver> eh, ill just use  Xchat
<Sanne> minerale: dpkg -l | grep searchterm
<woobit> "route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.10.64.1 dev eth0"           ---> what do I put in the pptpconfig PPTP GUI under 'ROUTING' to match that line?
<minerale> Thanks Sanne
<GlassCasket> Flannel: Alright, what do I have if it's not in sources.lst?
<Paladine> okiaro, there is something funky going on can you try and do a sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<interfear> so i installed ubuntu 32bit on my amd dual core, so to get the smp working i should get the linux-686-smp kernel yes?
<hoehaver> hey the new version of ubuntu thats coming out 6.10
<hoehaver> is it a beta??
<Sanne> minerale: you're welcome
<tritium> interfear: yes
<interfear> tritium: cool thanks
<interfear> hopefully this make my pc way faster
<okiaro> Paladine, it says that it is already the latest version
<bbrazil> interfear: depends on how you use it
<Seveas> hoehaver, currently it's pre beta
<interfear> bbrazil: well, i guess it cant hurt
<GuardianAtomos> vncserver is able to start applications from /etc/X11/Xsession. I want GNOME to startup when I run vncserver. What process/program do I need to run to accomplish this?
<Seveas> in october it'll be released
<Flannel> GlassCasket: you just have to add it.  source-o-matic will have an option for it, I don't remember the line off the top of my head
<hoehaver> o ok
<bbrazil> interfear: you'd have to have a really odd usage for it to hurt
<Paladine> okiaro, I have taken you as far as I can, someone else will need to help you from here, I have never dealt with an issue like this before, sorry bud
<dyn-afk> <ayeee> Where do i place "GDM Themes"? << anywhere you like
<dyn-afk> you have to install them
<okiaro> Paladine, np. thanks for trying
<oneseventeen> has anyone been able to get jack server running on 6.06?
<oneseventeen> I keep getting "the playback device "hw" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again" when I run jackd
<help> how do i get owership of a drive
<jrib> Zambezi: you could also download the dapper source package from packages.ubuntu.com and read the control file for the needed dependencies.  Or, why not just upgrade to dapper?
<jrib> help: what filesystem?
<Paladine> help man chown
<help> ext3
<GuardianAtomos> sudo apt-get source php5 Password: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.free.fr_pub_Distributions%5fLinux_plf_ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu_plf_dists_dapper_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory) shannon@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GlassCasket> Flannel: source-o-matic?
<GuardianAtomos> Does that mean anything to anyone? :-\
<ketilkn> When I boot my newly compiled kernel the boot is aborted just after uncompressing the kernel. WARNING: Could not open directory /lib/modules/2.6.17  . The directory is right there in /lib/modules. ext3 support is in the kernel.
<steve_> is there a ppc channel here?
<Flannel> !tell GlassCasket about easysource
<OmniColos> yay forums is back up :d
<OmniColos> :D
<GlassCasket> ketilkn: Is the kernel file only called 2.6.17?
<kennyt> is there any airport extreme-ready install iso?
<Paladine> GuardianAtomos, looks like you have some crap in your source.list php5 is available from the standard repos
<ketilkn> GlassCasket: linux-2.6.17
<Zambezi> jrib, I can't upgrade to Dapper cause a packages I need just works in Breezy.
<ketilkn> GlassCasket: Is that a bad idea?
<GuardianAtomos> Paladine, any way to "restore" the sources.list file?
<GlassCasket> ketilkn: In that case, I think you're grub should point to linux-2.6.17.
<Paladine> Guardian there is a website but I can't remember the url
<Paladine> !source-list
<ubotu> I know nothing about source-list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Paladine> !source-.ist
<ubotu> I know nothing about source-.ist - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Paladine> !source.ist
<ubotu> I know nothing about source.ist - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> !easysource
<Paladine> duh
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<help> so how can i get ownership of a drive
<Paladine> skev thats the one thanks
<GuardianAtomos> Paladine, I apparently backed it up before modifying it. I'll just restore the backup. :)
<ketilkn> GlassCasket: I am not sure I understand.
<Paladine> help man chown
<jrib> help: Paladine told you the command above
<help> how do i do that
<GuardianAtomos> Do I need to refresh the repository database or anything after changing sources.list?
<khoda> Paladine: I just reinstalled. what are the first commands i should run?
<GlassCasket> Flannel: How do I know which line I need?
<steve_> anyone? is there a ppc channel?
<skavenge> GuardianAtomos: yes, sudo apt-get update
<Paladine> khoda sudo apt-get update
<Paladine> khoda then sudo apt-get upgrade
<GuardianAtomos> Much obliged. :)
<khoda> Paladine: kk, will do
<hoehaver> will someone type my name again please. pleassseee. last test swear :)
<Paladine> help go to a terminal and type man chown
<Rug> hoehaver: no! =)
<GlassCasket> hoehaver ?
<GuardianAtomos> hoehaver
<GuardianAtomos> ?
<ketilkn> GlassCasket: I may be on to something. While typing here linux dropped to ash and BusyBox. ALERT /dev/hda6 does not exists. So it could be a missing ide driver.
<hoehaver> ok. i dont see red i see the(your) name change colors
<khoda> Paladine: can you explain what im doing right now? (trying to learn as i go :) )
<LostPassword> sorry havent been able to figure out how to find lost admin password yet... sorry also new to linux...
<hoehaver> its gold when you type my name
<hoehaver> and the tab "ubuntu" on gaim, it turns blue
<dyn-afk> really hoehaver ?
<help> well i do not understand
<hoehaver> yeah
<GuardianAtomos> Nice.
<GlassCasket> howhaver: Are you using XChat?
<Paladine> khoda, it is a fresh install so you are getting a list of all the updated packages (with update) then you are upgrading your system (upgrade) based on that list
<derrickh> does anyone know of any CD Burning programs that burn VBR mp3s?  All the ones I've tried can't read my VBR mp3s.
<hoehaver> no, i always used it. but i figured i would but my info into gaim irc chat
<hoehaver> ya know, to see what its like
<_Indy_> Greetings.
<_Indy_> I am using Ubuntu Linux 6.06 Dapper Drake. I am using a laptop and I use its capture in order to record sound. I can record sound and I can hear my voice normally. So, there are no problems with my input or output.
<_Indy_> But when I make a call with Skype, or others call me with Skype, I can't hear anything and they can't hear anything too. Even when I called echo123 I didn't hear anything. Can you help me please? Thank you in advance.
<hoehaver> you add the server as a "buddy"
<khoda> Paladine: whats the difference between upgrading and updating.
<Paladine> khoda update just compiles a list of changes that need applying
<hoehaver> when ever you want to get into chat you just click on your "buddy" type in /join #ubuntu
<GuardianAtomos> I don't know much about init.d or whatever it is that allows daemons to be started on boot...any basic tutorial on how I could execute a simple script command on boot?
<dyn-afk> but hoehaver nickhighlighting works ?
<hoehaver> and you come here
<Paladine> khoda upgrade makes those changes
<khoda> Paladine: i see ,thanks
<LostPassword> hoehaver: u have any other ideas for lost password?
<help> because i mounted it to the wrong spot and it already has info on it
<hoehaver> well, in a way
<Bonez56> hi all i have joined my pc to a w2k3 domain controller and shared some directories using samba, but when people on windows machines try to access them their passwords wont work. any tips?
<hoehaver> like in Xchat the whole sentence is highlited
<dyn-afk> indy are you using skype 1.2 ?
<nomis_> _Indy_, maybe use the newer skype version (beta) it uses alsa
<hoehaver> in gaim only your name is
<wsjunior> i just installed fglrx driver here and now i get a black screen when i reboot, what should i do?
<hoehaver> like if "bob" says "hoehaver:kfjhgkjhfbvkdhjvgs"
<_Indy_> nomis_: ok, I will :-)
<hoehaver> bob's name will be in gold
<dyn-afk> if so, update to 1.3 beta (get it from the official skype site) because that version uses ALSA
<Paladine> khoda once you have done all that you will need to reboot, then when you get back type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<LostPassword> anyone have any ides for lost password?
<GuardianAtomos> wsjunior, did you install them through apt-get or anything?
<wsjunior> GuardianAtomos: yes
<_Indy_> nomis_: but which is the repository for the beta skype?
<derrickh> a lostpassword for what?
<Paladine> nvidia-glx willinstall all the other dependencies as well
<dyn-afk> the 1.3 beta version of skype has a working sound config because of alsa :)
<tritium> LostPassword: which one?
<GuardianAtomos> wsjunior, Try apt-get remove fglrx?
<GlassCasket> If I want to use the make command without the internet, but I have the alternate CD in my cd drive, will http://pastebin.ca/97549 be enough for my sources.lst
<wsjunior> GuardianAtomos: i installed it trhough apt-get
<Paladine> khoda then once you have done that you need to run nvidia-xconfig
<wsjunior> GuardianAtomos: remove?
<LostPassword> my admin user
<dyn-afk> _Indy_ just go to skype.com en download from there
<Paladine> khoda that will setup your xorg.conf
<dyn-afk> they've got a .deb file
<LostPassword> derrickh, admin user
<_Indy_> ok
<tritium> LostPassword: root?  When did you set the root password?
<wsjunior> GuardianAtomos: i need 3d accel!
<_Indy_> thank you guys
<Bonez56> hi all i have joined my pc to a w2k3 domain controller and shared some directories using samba, but when people on windows machines try to access them their passwords wont work. any tips?
<dyn-afk> download it and double click it
<khoda> Paladine: i assume thats just "run nvidia-xoconfig" right?
<GuardianAtomos> wsjunior, yeah just to get back to a working driver.
<nomis_> _Indy_, mom
<majd> do i want to setup an anonmymous ftp user? isn't that stupid and dangerous?
<LostPassword> tritium today
<dyn-afk> then hit install and skype 1.3 will be installed
<help> i mounted it to the wrong spot and it already has info on it /dev/hda1  to /home how do i change it
<_Indy_> nomis_: ok I am waiting :-)
<Paladine> khoda I have to go pick my missus up so do that lot and by time you are finished I should be back to help with any further problems
<tritium> LostPassword: you did "sudo passwd root"?
<GuardianAtomos> Then you can go from there to configure 3D accel. Maybe a tutorial on the Ubuntu forums?
<dyn-afk> if it annoys you about a previous version of skype just ignore it
<wsjunior> GuardianAtomos: how could i get 3d resources from my card?
<Paladine> khoda no run, just nvidia-xconfig
<khoda> Paladine: thanks alot for your help. see you
<GlassCasket> help: sudo umount /home ?
<hoehaver> lostpassword i never had an idea to begin with about lost passwords
<khoda> Paladine: noted
<hoehaver> or were you refering to yourself in the third person?
<LostPassword> tritium, sorry im new so should i go to that dirrectory and type exactly that?
<Paladine> back in about 20 minutes
<Jimmey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<help> umount: /home: device is busy
<nomis_> _Indy_, you can download a deb file here -> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html .. don't forget to delete your .skype directory in your home folder before you run it
<tritium> LostPassword: no, I'm asking if you did that.  (That's the way to set the root passwd).  Did you do that?
<GlassCasket> hel: That's because you're using it.
<GuardianAtomos> Too bad older, legacy NVIDIA cards can't use XGL. :-\
<LostPassword> tritium, no
<_Indy_> nomis_: Isn't there a repository?
<help> no
<GuardianAtomos> It has 3D acceleration, but it's still an older card.
<tritium> LostPassword: then you haven't set the root password yet, so why are you asking abuot resetting it?
<LostPassword> tritium, i made a new user.. and i think i accidently took my previus root user off the admin list
<nomis_> _Indy_, no need for that. just download the .deb file
<dyn-afk> just doubleclick the downloaded file _Indy_
<dyn-afk> it is that simple :P
<help> i mounted it to the wrong spot and it already has info on it /dev/hda1  to /home how do i change it
<unstablesob> anyone know of a decent 802.11g usb adapter that works out-of-the-box on ubuntu? (preferably with mac & windows support as well)
<_Indy_> nomis_: I would still prefer the repository, This way, things will go well with my package manager.
<GuardianAtomos> dyn-afk, any way to force a .deb file meant for Edgy to work in Dapper?
<Zambezi> jrib, It worked after installing the dev-packages.
<dyn-afk> no idea GuardianAtomos
<GuardianAtomos> Gotcha.
<LostPassword> anyone know how to make a new user and make him an admin if i cant log on to my previous admin
<nomis_> _Indy_, let's write in a query
<_Indy_> nomis_: So, if there is a repository, I would be greatful if you could tell me :)
<_Indy_> :P
<tritium> LostPassword: you need to add your new user's account to the admin group from the first user account
<GlassCasket> If I want to use the make command without the internet, but I have the alternate CD in my cd drive, will http://pastebin.ca/97549 be enough for my sources.lst
<help> i mounted it to the wrong spot and it already has info on it /dev/hda1  to /home how do i change it
<jrib> Zambezi: great
<GuardianAtomos> LostPassword, the original user account should have sudo privileges to do whatever root can do.
<minerale> Are there any codecs available if I want to view quicktime movies ?
<dyn-afk> GuardianAtomos I was referring to the downloaded .deb file :P
<LostPassword> tritium, i dont have the option of system>administration>users/groups anymore
<GuardianAtomos> dyn-afk, oh whoops. :)
<tritium> LostPassword: log into your 1st user's account
<Flannel> GlassCasket: er, apparently the CD isn't on source-o-matic.  And, I haven't been able to find the line anywhere.  bother.  check your sources.list, it might be in there, just commented
<GlassCasket> Flannel: Do you happen to know part of the line?
<GlassCasket> lol
<LostPassword> tritium, thats why im here because i cant... i typed the password in wrong when i set it so now i dont know what it is
<nomis_> _Indy_,  when you install a deb file, you can delete the program the same way like you installed it from a rep
<hoehaver> wont you be my neighbor :)
<hoehaver> tooooday
<GuardianAtomos> Maybe this isn't possible, but can I configure my Ubuntu machine to have a recognizeable name like "server"? Like how Windows machines on a network can be addressed using their network names...
<tritium> LostPassword: reboot into single-user (recovery) mode
<help> can someone please help me
<nomis_> _Indy_, the only difference is, that it will download the deb file for you with wget
<help> i mounted it to the wrong spot and it already has info on it /dev/hda1  to /home how do i change it
<hoehaver> lol, ya know
<BioVorE> http://bin.4chan.org/g/src/1153680526510.jpg
<tritium> LostPassword: then, you can reset your password
<hoehaver> yeah but i gone. peace
<dyn-afk> GuardianAtomos that's the hostname you enter during the ubuntu install
<LostPassword> tritium, and how do i do that?
<_Indy_> nomis_: I know, but if I just install the .deb file, then, skype will be counted as a package?
<Flannel> GlassCasket: ah, it apprently depends a lot on which CD you have, here's one: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<tritium> LostPassword: passwd <username>
<nomis_> _Indy_, of course
<dyn-afk> I think ubuntuguide.org has something about changing the hostname after the install
<help> i mounted it to the wrong spot and it already has info on it /dev/hda1  to /home how do i change it or at least get owernship
<GuardianAtomos> dyn-afk, I thought as much, but it's not recognized when I try to access my machine using that hostname.
<_Indy_> nomis_: ok then :-)
<nomis_> _Indy_, you will see it the same way in synaptic
<Flannel> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<_Indy_> thank you very much :-)
<LostPassword> tritium, i mean reboot into the recovery mode
<GlassCasket> Flannel: I have 6.06 alternate and desktop
<_Indy_> nomis_: thank you very much :-)
<dyn-afk> if it's a windows network you need something like WINS
<tritium> LostPassword: reboot, and choose recovery mode from the grub menu.
<dyn-afk> or just put it in your hostfile GuardianAtomos :P
<nomis_> _Indy_, there is no skype in offical rep. if you add another rep. you can also just download the file from the skype homepage
<help> i mounted it to the wrong spot and it already has info on it /dev/hda1  to /home how do i change it or at least get owernship
<dyn-afk> or you might go fancy and use DNS
<LostPassword> tritium, alright cool thx!  hopefully it works
<_Indy_> ok
<Flannel> GlassCasket: you'll use the alternative, and... probably the stuff after cdrom: is just the label on the CD.  or at least, thats my guess ;)  and then dapper main restricted
<GuardianAtomos> dyn-afk, Yeah, I was considering DNS...
<GuardianAtomos> But maybe it's not worth the trouble. ;)
<dyn-afk> me too
<tritium> LostPassword: you recall seeing the grub menu at boot?
<GlassCasket> help: Where do you want to mount home?
<dyn-afk> lol
<nomis_> _Indy_, welcome. i hope it helps. i am curious if it will ;)
<matthew_w> Hey, how do I log into VNC on my box from another machine?
<dyn-afk> nah, might use the DNS just for backup
<LostPassword> tritium, the options menu at lower left?
<dyn-afk> caching DNS
<GuardianAtomos> matthew_w, it has to be setup first.
<matthew_w> it says to enter localhost.localdomain:0 but that doesn't work from any computer but mine.
<GuardianAtomos> matthew_w, you're probably being a router/firewall.
<help> home/hd1
<dyn-afk> localhost is what it says :P
<matthew_w> GuardianAtomos: I did that already, I think.
<_Indy_> nomis_: ok, I will inform you :)
<matthew_w> GuardianAtomos: I am, what port do I have to forward
<dyn-afk> it doesn't work on another computer
<matthew_w> !vnc
<GuardianAtomos> matthew_w, you routed port 5900 to your local machine?
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<tritium> LostPassword: no, at _boot_ time, where you can select which kernel to boot into, etc.
<help> all i want is to unmount it and it say it busy
<matthew_w> 5900, got it.
<_Indy_> nomis_: how do I install the .deb file?
<dallgood> Can anyone help me with a mousebind problem here?  I'm using the xorg's evdev driver for my mouse, but it maps my middle mouse button to "button 2" and my right mouse button to "button 3".  This would be fine except I'm using XGL and compiz doesn't seem to bind keys correctly when these two buttons are reversed.
<_Indy_> dpkg -i sth.deb
<_Indy_> ?
<GlassCasket> help: I don't follow. You want /home on hd1?
<LostPassword> tritium, darn dont know...
<nomis_> _Indy_, just dobble click ;)
<_Indy_> :P
<GuardianAtomos> matthew_w, then access your machine from another computer using your global IP address.
<dyn-afk> matthew_w find out what the ip-address of the box with vnc is
<nomis_> _Indy_, yes, thats the same
<help> i want to unmount it and it is saying it is busy
<dyn-afk> use that instead of localhost.localdomain:0
<tritium> LostPassword: when your machine is booting, hit Esc to get to the grub menu, perhaps
<LostPassword> tritium, cool thx
<nomis_> _Indy_, if you use dapper, you should be able to install it by just double click
<dyn-afk> just hit alt-F2 and then type vncviewer ip-address-of-vnc-machine
<GuardianAtomos> matthew_w, yup. www.whatismyip.com is a quick way. Something like 65.22.123.12:0 in a vncviewer client should then work.
<epimer> hi guys
<dyn-afk> ola epimer
<matthew_w> GuardianAtomos:  I'll try it
<GlassCasket> Flannel: Instead of trying that and having me risk not being able to. Could I simply download the package, put it n my USB drive?
<epimer> is there a way to install gaim 2.0 beta 3 that doesn't involve getting libraries from debian unstable repos?
<matthew_w> It just hangs
<dyn-afk> yes epimer: compile it :)
<recon0> Is there any way to keep a program running after I close it's prompt?
<matthew_w> GuardianAtomos: It just hangs for some reason
<tritium> recon0: run it in a screen session
<dyn-afk> recon0 you can run programs in the background when you put & behind the command
<GuardianAtomos> matthew_w, you forwarded port 5900 to the machine running the vncserver? Then you tried to use vncviewer from another machine to connect to your IP address?
<dyn-afk> however, they stay in the background until they're done
<GuardianAtomos> And it still failed?
<epimer> dyn-afk, tried - but a bit of a noob. the ./configure step worked fine, but the make stage failed
<recon0> tritium:..?
<nomis_> epimer, isn't there a autopackage for gaim2 ?
<jrib> recon0: also you can disown it or run it using nohup, I think screen is the best option though
<epimer> nomis_, is there? i only saw .rpms and .tar.gz
<recon0> screen...session...?
<GlassCasket> Ubuntu 6.06 is Dapper, right?
<dyn-afk> yep
<dyn-afk> dapper drake
<GlassCasket> Thanks
<recon0> jrib: tritium: screen...session...? Haven't heard of the term.
<dyn-afk> screen is very useful
<nomis_> epimer, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gaim/gaim-2.0.0beta3.x86.package?download
<jrib> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<dyn-afk> you can detach the screen so it runs in the background
<tritium> recon0: ^^
<dyn-afk> after which you can reattach it
<dyn-afk> very useful when doing some stuff on a remote server
<nomis_> epimer, just execute this file
<recon0> ok.
<askyle> how can i get rid of gnome-screensaver (in a system-wide manner, without having to set it up by hand for every user in the machine)?
<epimer> nomis_, ty
<nomis_> welcome
<GlassCasket> If I don't have build-essential installed, I'll still be ablt to do dpkg -i *.deb, right?
<mamatoshi> hi all
<nomis_> GlassCasket, yes
<cmt> anyone here familiar with setting up Xgl?
<GlassCasket> Thanks
<andriijas> if im on the livecd, is it possible to expandthe unionfs mounted on /  with a SD-card ?
<tritium> GlassCasket: yes, no relation between the two operations
<Qwell> okay, that's just strange.  I finally see the raid option if I create a small partition at the start of each disk
<epimer> nomis_, double-click tries to open it in gedit
<protocol1> how do I check my kernel version from the console?
<cmt> protocol2: uname -r
<Qwell> protocol1: uname -r
<nomis_> epimer, you have to set 'execute' permission to the file
<epimer> okiaro, ty
<epimer> ..
<epimer> that was supposed to be "ok"
<cmt> anyone here familiar with setting up Xgl?
<nomis_> epimer, if you want to do that in a terminal type: chmod +x filename  then ./filename
<naosv> cmt checkout http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/06/02/how-to-compizxgl-on-kubuntu-dapper-nvidia/
<dngldoof> are the servers back online?
<dyn-afk> yup
<dngldoof> nice!
<dyn-afk> :P
<m3talc0re> anyone kickin'?
<dngldoof> ahh, finally I get to install Spiral Synth
<imlost> alright neither of my 2 users have administrative options.. anyone know how to change that?
<dngldoof> sudo su?
<m3talc0re> i just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and X server fails, anyone have any ideas? i wrote down the errors
<mariux> i want to add ubuntu to my lilo.conf here, which file in /boot should i put in the image path?
<mnp> hello?
<dngldoof> imlost: are you using terminal?
<mariux> it doesnt have a bzimage like my gentoo
<cmt> naosv:  have you ever had an error "BadLength (poly reqest too large or internal Xlib length error)
<Dave2> mariux, it's vmlinuz
<protocol1> whats the latest kernel?
<mnp> does anyone have any familiarity with Lyx? i'm just starting to use it and wanted to get a  bibliography/works cited together for a paper i am writing
<protocol1> for ubuntu dapper?
<imlost> dngldoof, no i go to system>administration and only have like 4 options
<ayeee> Can somebody tell me a msn client that supports webcaming?
<ayeee> amsn?
<rsk> amsn yep
<ayeee> thanks
<cmt> ayeee: yes its installed with automatix
<mamatoshi> mnp :: i used lyx a while,
<mnp> protocol1:  i think it .16
<ayeee> cmt: i just want to see.
<m3talc0re> good question ayeee, i'll remember that app if i can manage to get x server to work :/
<mnp> mamatoshi: im looking for a bibliography compiler. i heard about bibtex -- but i need something super friendly since this is my first time
<protocol1> mnp, I was talking about the version for ubuntu dapper
<m3talc0re> (EE) I810(0): Cannot read V_BIOS
<mnp> protocol1:  oh, let me see
<naosv> cmt. nope and i dont run xgl anymore m8. Im just a noob and it was the best guide I found that worked for me 8)
<m3talc0re> VBE initialization failed.
<m3talc0re> Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<cmt> naosv: why did you stop?  problems?
<imlost> anyone know how to make a new user with administrative privligaes using terminal
<m3talc0re> Fatal server error: no screens found
<keith___> wats the package that has all the dev tools i need to compile some thing
<jrib> !compile > keith___
<m3talc0re> anyone?
<mnp> !compile > mnp
<mamatoshi> mnp :: i haven't tried this yet, but I suppose you can use tkbibtex to build one
<sola6662> yo i need help i upgraded to 6.06LTS and i cant open gdmsetup
<mnp> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imlost> anyone know how to create a new administrator user using terminal
<mnp> are the servers still down?
<jrib> imlost: did you do an expert install?
<minerale> they are up, mnp
<naosv> cmt: Xgl will be awesome when its had some more time and lurve
<mnp> minerale: great!
<help> how do i get owner ship pf a drive  /dev/hda1/  /home/
<m3talc0re> does anyone have any idea?
<mamatoshi> !tkbibtex
<ubotu> I know nothing about tkbibtex - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mamatoshi> !info tkbibtex
<help> how do i get owner ship pf a drive  /dev/hda1/  /home/
<ubotu> tkbibtex: Tcl/TK editor and browser for BibTeX files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 10-5 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<jrib> help: you use chown
<imlost> this sucks neither of my users are administrators... so i cant do anything
<jrib> help: but why do you want to own /home?
<help> i do not understand
<m3talc0re> found something on the ubuntu forums i'm going to try
<jrib> imlost: did you see my question?
<jcouture> the canadian archive is still down :(
<dyn-afk> imlost you have to edit your /etc/group file
<help> i mounted a hard there
<dyn-afk> use the live cd for that
<mamatoshi> imlost :: you can not do sudo command?
<imlost> jrib, o sorry i didnt
<ucordes> how can i find out wether my usb stick is working or not?
<help> and i am trying to get it to unmount and it wont
<ucordes> dvb-t
<imlost> dyn-afk, how?
<mnp> protocol1:  i think 2.6.15-26-386 is the lastest ive got
<dyn-afk> boot into the livecd
<dyn-afk> mount the / partition of the ubuntu install on your harddrive
<jrib> help: you mounted a new drive over your existing /home?
<help> yeah
<dyn-afk> then edit it with the root account of the livecd
<khoda> Paladine you back?
<help> i messed up
<dyn-afk> so use sudo gedit /etc/group
<mnp> im having trouble downloading the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Grue_Lovah> action waves and smiles
<mnp> anyone can hlpe me with that?
<jrib> help: I would just reboot
* Grue_Lovah waves and smiles, rather.
<dyn-afk> or well, if you mount the / into /mnt it will be sudo gedit /mnt/etc/group
<LjL> mnp: not if you don't tell us what *kind* of trouble, 'cause "trouble" alone isn't too informative ;)
<help> i did samething over and over again
<khoda> i just downloaded nvidia-glx, then i tried to run nvidia-xconfig and it says "ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/x11' anyone know whats up
<prophet> need some help with getting steam to run on wine
<LjL> khoda: possibly you have to run that as root
<dyn-afk> put one username into the root group or something like that
<khoda> LjL: ah it worked
<dyn-afk> I once managed to screw up mij /etc/group file and lost all ability of using sudo :P
<Bonez56> woot
<mnp> LjL: yeah, sorry about that, The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt (= 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<khoda> How do I get into gnome from command
<dyn-afk> I don't know what you have to edit exactly, I just compared my /etc/group to that of another machine
<help> jrip: any idea
<jrib> imlost: you can use the live cd or choose recovery mode from the grub menu.  You want to add a user to the 'admin' group, if you use recovery mode you can just do 'sudo adduser user_name admin' (this will not work if you did an expert install)
<LjL> mnp: try a "sudo apt-get update", and then try again
<minerale> can someone help me understand how usermaks correlate to permissions? i'm trying to mount an ntfs volume in such a way that I can read it without being root
<dyn-afk> he left jrib :(
<khoda> how do i get to the desktop when im in console
<mnp> LjL; same thing
<Bakemono> hi
<valehru> Anyone have any idea why dosbox tells me that "This program must be run under Win32"
<valehru> ??
<Grue_Lovah> I need some help compiling Tiny Fugue, a MUD client for linux.  I ./configure, and I get a message "can't find gcc or cc".
<prophet> does anyone use Steam? or has been able to install it
<ucordes> can anybody tell me where i can get help on cedega issues?
<keith___> wats the package that has all the dev tools i need to compile some thing
<keith___> make gcc etc
<jrib> dyn-afk: hmm he'll probably see admin, and use that
<khoda> how do i get to the desktop when im in console
<valehru> Grue_Lovah, Yeah through wineX
<jrib> help: what do you mean you did the same thing?  What thing did you do?
<dyn-afk> jup jrib
<mamatoshi> Grue_Lovah :: you can install build-essential package
<prophet> cd ~/home/[user] /Desktop[
<micah_> How does one save their session when loging out in dapper?
<khoda> prophet: i mean how to do i get into gnome
<LjL> mnp: do you have any non-standard repositories enabled?
<Grue_Lovah> doesn't ubuntu come with gcc?
<LjL> Grue_Lovah: no
<mnp> LjL; im trying to compile kernel 2.6.16 so resolved some trouble with my ASUS notebook -- i found someone who has the notebook and runs debian. he said 2.6.16 fixed everything
<mamatoshi> micah_ :: check the save session in gnome-session-properties
<mnp> LjL; i dont know what a non-standard repository is
<prophet> places>desktop
<khoda> prophet: i'm in console
<LjL> mnp: hm, ok, so you took some packages from debian?
<dyn-afk> mnp, what asus notebook doe you have?
<khoda> prophet: whats the command
<jrib> !compile > Grue_Lovah
<mamatoshi> khoda :: cd ~/Desktop
<mnp> s1300n
<prophet> yeah or that
<dyn-afk> ah
<minerale> hi, how can I find the userID for myself or other users in a ubuntu installation ?
<prophet> "~/" means your home dir
<dyn-afk> mind the capitol D of Desktop btw :)
<khoda> No, I mean I want to get into the graphic environment from the text environment
<jrib> minerale: the 'id' command
<help>  i try to unmount it and it say umount: /home: device is busy umount
<mnp> dyn-afk: asus s1300n
<Tommy2k4> !info easyubuntu
<ubotu> Package easyubuntu does not exist in dapper
<Tommy2k4> !info automatix
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in dapper
<dyn-afk> nice mnp
<mariux> i am trying to boot my kubuntu using lilo, kubuntu is installed on /dev/sda3, but when i try to boot it using "image = /mnt/ubuntu/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 \nroot = /dev/sda3" i get a kernel panic saying it cant find sda3
<prophet> can anyone help me with getting steam to work on here/
<mamatoshi> khoda :: use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Tommy2k4> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mnp> LjL: dont know what you mean.
<mnp> dyn-afk: you run this notebook?
<khoda> mamatoshi: not found
<LjL> mnp: ok, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<Lord_Athur> hi all, when will be reased the next ubuntu version?
<dyn-afk> no, I have a M6Ne
<mamatoshi> khoda :: can you give the error message
<jrib> Lord_Athur: october
<SlyFly> how are spaces (%20) expressed in the terminal?
<jrib> !edgy > Lord_Athur
<b_> can someone help m e with nepenthes
<dngldoof> what does this mean: I copied a couple of 'huge' folders from my user folder to another hard disk. Now terminal claims that 'file doesn't exist' and ls shows the folders in red
<khoda> mamatoshi: "sudo: /etc/inti.d/gdm: command not found"
<dyn-afk> but my asus notebook runs just beautifully with ubuntu 6.06
<nomasteryoda> SlyFly,  as "\ "
<dyn-afk> I think ubuntu 6.06 is the best linux os for notebooks
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<spades> SlyFly use \ to escape and put a space, ie: file\ 01\ 04.tar.gz
<nosklo> khoda, try "init" instad of inti
<mnp> dyn-afk: im having IRQ trouble and my sound card wont work. i have disable acpii in the boot
<prophet> this is hard stuff
<micah_> how do I do that?
<nosklo> khoda, it was a typo
<jrib> help: but when you reboot, everything should be back to normal.  Unless you edited fstab, did you do that?
<mamatoshi> khoda :: yup, it is init.d
<SlyFly> nomas, I am trying to access my Windows partition using Wine, so I don't think I can use the backslash.  I believe I should use front splash
<prophet> Tonus?
<mnp> LjL: how do i view the  /etc/apt/sources.list
<help> no
<Zambezi> How do I quit "man application" Ctrl+X, Ctrl+C Ctrl+Q doesn't work.
<mamatoshi> mnp :: you can use the text editor
<help> how should i edit it
<spades> Zambezi just q
<LjL> mnp: type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" into a shell, then select all, copy, and paste into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<khoda> mamatoshi: now it said "starting nome display manager... [ok ] 
<jrib> help: try to prepend my nick to your responds, otherwise I might miss them
<Tommy2k4> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<khoda> mamatoshi: i'm still in textmode though
<LjL> mnp: or make that "kate /etc/apt/sources.list" if you're with KDE
<help> jrib/ of
<dyn-afk> http://tuxmobil.org/asus_s1300n.html << have you seen that link mnp ?
<Zambezi> spades, Thanks.
<help> i forgot how to us irc
<jrib> help: you shouldn't edit it, right now you are trying to unmount the partition you mounted to /home right?  If that's the case, just reboot
<mamatoshi> khoda :: press Ctrl + Alt + f7
<nny> is it kosher to discuss dapper here now?
<magic_> Slyfly: why are you using wine to access your windows partition?
<help> its dose nothing i tryed
<mnp> dyn-afk: yeah, i talked to Lorenzo; he's one of the authors. he sent me his .config file and he told me to compile 2.6.16 and drop his .config in there
<prophet> anyone use Steam>
<help> it will not even let me unmount
<dyn-afk> ah
<khoda> mamatoshi: dammit, i just installed the nvidia drivers, but the logo is still messed up and it still hangs before it gets to the desktop. any idea whats wrong?
<dyn-afk> well it says that you have to enable acpi for sound to work
<SlyFly> magic, I am just starting a program (realplayer) through wine...instead of installing it in Ubuntu...isn't that possible...direct wine to the windows location?
<dyn-afk> but pc's/laptops and proper acpi don't go well
<jrib> help: after you reboot the drive won't be mounted anymore
<mamatoshi> khoda :: do this in the terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dyn-afk> they're like non-existant
<help> it will not let me unmout it
<LjL> SlyFly: you do know there is a realplayer for ubuntu?
<khoda> mamatoshi: okay, gotta reboot. will try
<dyn-afk> realplayer 10 for ubuntu
<dyn-afk> but you have to enable univers/multiverse
<dyn-afk> runs very nice
<SlyFly> LjL, I know there is a RealPLayer for Ubuntu, but not the version I am looking for
<nny> i am working with a nvidia based laptop,... get black screen/ etc. when opening ctrl-alt f* or trying to hibernate and restart.. assume something with framebuffer or conflict between repo nvidia driver and Xorg 7, can anyone help further?
<mamatoshi> khoda :: don't forget to choose the nvidia driver
<jrib> help: yes, that is why I am suggesting you reboot.  rebooting should unmount it for you
<mnp> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18728
<khoda> mamatoshi: i just installed nvidia-glx
<help> no
<khoda> mamatoshi: and then i ran nvidida-xconfig
<micah_> where is the gnome-session-properties
<ucordes> i can't receive any dcc sends in xChat. allways get timeout- what can be wrong?
<mnp> dyn-afk: i know that i need acpi on, but if i enable it, the system freezes at start up at the line: "unpacking linux, ok. booting the kernel"
<khoda> mamatoshi: oh wait, desktop works now! had to reboot. doh!
<jrib> help: no?  Did you reboot and it didn't work?
<mamatoshi> khoda :: good to hear that
<nny> hmm anyone?
<help> yep
<khoda> mamatoshi: what's the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<magic_> SlyFly: it is, but it's just as easy to download realplayer for linux and use it that way....as for wine, one way is to 'cd' to the directory that realplayer is in and then issue: wine realplayer_name_of_version
<khoda> mamatoshi: is it better to use it in a terminal?
<SlyFly> Magic, that is a good idea...doing "CD"
<mnp> khoda: i like xchat-gnome
<SlyFly> Magic, I'll try that
<LjL> SlyFly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods  <-- are you sure realplayer 10 is not what you're looking for?
<valehru> khaoohs, xchat
<jrib> help: ok can you post on pastebin the output from this command: mount && cat /etc/fstab
<khoda> mnp: where should i get that
<SlyFly> LjL, Linux's RealPlayer version is behind Windows' RealPlayer
<mnp> khoda: use the package installer, open it up and type IRC in the search
<mamatoshi> khoda :: i use the x-chat
<mnp> khoda: u can also use gaim, but  i like the features in xchat better
<help> what lost me there
<khoda> mnp: i'm very new to linux. where is the package installer
<mamatoshi> i just new in the irc
<Paladine> holy cow my cpu has been at 100% for like 40 minutes thanks to plasma screensaver
<Paladine> pl khoda you get everything up and running?
<mnp> click on applications, scroll to the bottom > "add/remove"
<Paladine> ok even
<mamatoshi> khoda :: go to the application menu, then choose add-remove program
<help> what happends it i take it out fom fstab
<mnp> dyn-afk: any idea why that would happen?
<SlyFly> I have a space in between file names, and the terminal can't work with that.  I don't know how to do a space in the terminal
<khoda> Paladine: yeah, it works now. THnx :)
<Grue_Lovah> thank you very much
<Paladine> khoda you get nvidia working ok?
<mnp> SlyFly: use the \ i think
<Paladine> khoda cool
<mnp> or type tab to have it auto complete the word
<khoda> Paladine: now its time to find out why people like linux so much..
<mnp> SlyFly: or type tab to have it auto complete the word
<dyn-afk> because acpi implementations are not done properly mnp
<SlyFly> MNP, the space is IN BETWEEN the file name.... as  in My Documents
<magic_> SlyFly: also, you can run 'winefile' to see all files within the wine directories....run winecfg first to configure wine...click on the drives tab then click autodetect to make sure all directories are directly visible to wine
<jrib> help: pastebin is a site where you can post large amounts of text, the url is paste.ubuntu-nl.org .  Just put the command I gave you and then paste the output on pastebin.  After that, give us the URL for the post
<rr72> hello, i was just wonderin what would cause a segment fault in kdm?
<nny> is there a "not so noob ubuntu" channel?
<Paladine> khoda well you should start with vmware server
<mnp> dyn-afk: any idea how to fix that?
<khoda> Paladine: whats that
<Ackeubu_> Hey i tried to install e17 from" http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=1d282368304ed0beb05c559fbb1d1fc3&topic=554;prev_next=next " I had to uninstall e16 and now when i logg in to gnome or any other window manager, all the settings for windows, wireless and so on is removed. nothing works...
<b33rnut1> Ok, I have a network question. After I used ndiswrapper with my network adapter, I cannot connect. It tells me that the drivers are working with the hardware, and when trying to set up the network, I get a "wlan0" option. I can even go in and set up my static IP and my WEP and everything, but it refuses to connect to the network. For comparison, I can get this adapter working in Windows (what I'm asking the question from, actually.) Any ideas?
<dyn-afk> have you seen the part about acpi mnp ?
<magic_> SlyFly: using the 'tab' key should do the trick for you
<mnp> SlyFly: go to your terminal, start typing the file name, as in My Documents, and then hit the tab.
<Paladine> khoda that way you caninstall windows in a virtual machine should you need it for anything you can't do in linux
<mamatoshi> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<nny> b33rnut1: is the wifi light on ?
<khoda> Paladine: im dual booting with windows, dont need that i don tthink
<mnp> SlyFly: or try hitting it twice to see what options you have to choose from.
<dyn-afk> you need to download some acpi stuff and some corrected acpi configuration file
<Paladine> khoda, k
<mnp> dyn-afk: ill look again
<mnp> dyn-afk: send the link once more?
<VR_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magic_> SlyFly: hit 'tab' key twice
<khoda> Paladine: what other cool tools are there?
<Paladine> khoda, well once you get into Xorg I will show you the goodness that is Xorg's future (XGL)
<dyn-afk> here you go mnp : http://tuxmobil.org/asus_s1300n.html (check out the acpi part)
<nny> b33rnut1: i have had to ifconfig up/down my broadcom and load the module in "not scanning mode" to get it to work, this was evident by a fast blinking light from the adapter vs. steady blinking
<Ackeubu_> It seems as my gnome settings such as hotplug and everything is disabled, or disfunct! after uninstalling e16 and trying to install e17... =( i dont know what to do....
<LjL> SlyFly: bah, i can't even find my way around the Real site... however, i wasn't aware there was a version of RealPlayer past version 10
<b33rnut1> Hmm...I didn't look, actually. It seems to be working though because it detects all the networks in the neighborhood around me (like 10-15 of them.) including the one I'm trying to connet to.
<SlyFly> Magic, that worked great...
<khoda> Paladine: whats xorg
<Paladine> khoda, best thing is to just use the system as you would use your normal desktop
<dyn-afk> you need some tools and the DSDT file (the corrected acpi configuration)
<Paladine> you should have openoffice installed for all your office document stuff
<SlyFly> LJL, the Linux version is 10.0...the Windows version is 10.5...but there is a big difference
<magic_> SlyFly: awesome!
<nny> b33rnut1: yeah i had that issue, if you try an "iwconfig essid (your essid) mode managed key (if any)
<Paladine> khoda Xorg is the desktop environment you are using at the moment
<nny> b33rnut1: is this dappeR?
<nosklo> khoda, linux has diversity, lots of people will tell you different things
<khoda> Paladine: i thought it was gnome?
<b33rnut1> nny: Dapper, yeah.
<khoda> nosklo: i'm ready to hear them all :D
<Paladine> khoda, gnome is a layer within Xorg
<nny> b33rnut1: what does iwlist say?
<khoda> Paladine: hmm
<b33rnut1> nny: I can go check real quick, I'll ahve to restart into Ubuntu
<nny> (guess it would say "networks found: blah) if you see them in network neighboorhood..
<khoda`> test from linux
<khoda`> wewt
<LjL> mnp: does that file actually start with "madeb"?
<SlyFly> Thanks again to MNP, Magic, and LJL!
<nny> oh so not working in windows either?
<nosklo> khoda, Xorg is a graphical server, graphical applications are clients to it. gnome is a group of Xorg client applications that compose your desktop
<nny> (i should read your q again)
<askyle> i thought Xorg was the X server, and gnome ran _on top_ of it?
<Paladine> khoda you have xorg (the desktop server) gnome (Xorg environment) and Metacity (Window Manager)
<b33rnut1> It's working in Windows
<nosklo> khoda, but this information is not useful now
<imme-emosol> (process:5455): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_lookup: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<b33rnut1> Yeah, I guess I don't follow
<askyle> (like nosklo said)
<imme-emosol> gdm start error
<mnp> LjL: let me check
<imme-emosol> anyone an idea?
<khoda> nosklo: knowledge is useful to me always :)
<b33rnut1> I'm using it right now on my Windows partition
<mnp> dyn-afk: i rember trying to following the instructions for the acpi for asus stuff but its way over my head and i was told i had to reconfigure the kernel
<khoda> Paladine: so some people prefer other xorg environments to gnome?
<nosklo> khoda, great... then the best you do is read a lot... almost everything is well documented
<Paladine> khoda think of say a Stew (as in food) a Stew is a basic meal consisting of vegetables and someteimes meat
<dyn-afk> I think that's part of that acpi thingy mnp
<khoda> nosklo: can you point me in the right direction for documentation (for a beginner)
<Paladine> but the ingredients in stew are different all over the world
<nny> b33rnut1: my experience: iwconfig is your best bet, if it says "mac address: 000000" or such, than it is not truly connected... i wonder what card you have
<LjL> khoda: ... yeah. ever heard of KDE? ;)
<pppoe_dude> whats a format for web animations sorta like gif but open source?
<dyn-afk> never tried it though (and never had to because it just works on my notebook)
<nosklo> khoda, you can try ubuntu page for documentation
<Paladine> well think of Xorg as the stew and Gnome as the ingredients
<khoda> LjL: yes , but i havent heard of the differences between KDE and gnome
<magic_> Whose got some nifty terminal tricks???
<nosklo> khoda, the ubuntu wiki has loads of good knowledge
<b33rnut1> nny: It's a DWL-G132 (D-Link) USB adapter
<khoda> nosklo: will do, thanks
<mnp> LjL: that was a typo. it starts deb, not madeb
<djavie233> Anyone care to help me with a problem?
<nosklo> khoda`, if you are trying to do something specific, try the ubuntu guide
<magic_> djavie233: shoot
<dyn-afk> b33rnut1 in my case wireless only worked properly after I deleted all contents (except lo0) from the /etc/network/interfaces file
<nosklo> khoda, and the forums are a good place to search for advanced answers
<imme-emosol> pppoe_dude: There isn't really I think?
<nosklo> khoda, they are all in ubuntu web page
<djavie233> ok
<nny> btw speaking of Xorg and notebooks, anyone have an inkling of knowledge as to why Xorg7 + nvidia drivers = black screen at ctrl/alt f* or when i hibernate?
<dyn-afk> I use the network manager applet for the wireless configuration and such
<djavie233> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu Live CD
<Ackeubu_> hey if i dont get a window frame for my windows why is that?
<khoda> nosklo: my problem is that there ins't anything im trying to do in particular. i just want to learn. i wish there were a site that would give me random projects :P
<djavie233> I reboot my Windows XP (Gateway) computer
<LjL> khoda: it's not really easy to give the differences. they're different. you can say many things for one and against the other, but the most important difference is that they're different :) it's not easy to explain the differences between any two given desktops, including the Windows and MacOS ones..
<nny> b33rnut1: gotta run, coffee shop is closing, good luck
<khoda> LjL: could point
<b33rnut1> Haha ok
<djavie233> Then everything is fine and going smoothly. I choose the option to Start or Install
<b33rnut1> Thanks
<Paladine> LjL yeah difficult eh?
<khoda> Paladine, nosklo : pizza here, thanks for your help. ttyl
<Paladine> khoda no problem, enjoy it
<nosklo> khoda, np
<LjL> mnp: try removing the "us." from the first line (you need to edit as root, so "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" or "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"), then do a "sudo apt-get update"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@unaffiliated/kibou *!*@ppp-70-242-203-58.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4058115.sympatico.ca *!*@87.113.78.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-68-44-169-116.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@ip70-179-218-46.dl.dl.cox.net *!*@pool-141-155-118-71.ny5030.east.verizon.net *!*@ppp-70-242-107-0.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b xrhvfehffvx!*@*]  by Seveas
<djavie233> It runs ok, but then switches to a black screen and I get this message: Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel. pci_eisa : could not register EISA root." ANd then Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 293524" And it keeps repeating the latter over and over with different numbers (in front and back)
<Paladine> okiaro, did you manage to get your keyboard problem solved
<magic_> djavie233: did you checksum your disk before using it?
<djavie233> I'm not a technie
<djavie233> lol
<djavie233> techie*
<mnp> LjL; i still have the same message
<Ackeubu_> Where and how does ubuntu configure wirless devices>
<Ackeubu_> ?
<magic_> djavie233: hmm, there's hope for you yet....on the boot screen you have options....one of them is to check the integrity or the like of the disk...do that
<LjL> mnp: "apt-cache show libqt3-mt-dev", paste the output
<fred__> hi, any idea how i can get an ip address from gaim?
<djavie233> How?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.78.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> ompaul: getting ready?
<gnomefreak> oh
<minerale> hi what is the mas that is needed for file permissons to be 755
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<njs> I have a software project.  As a convenience for users, we distribute binaries of new versions, until distros have a chance to pick it up.  So our unofficial sid deb has version "<release number>-0.1", to avoid bumping into the official package.  What version do I use for a package built for, say, dapper?
<nosklo> djavie233, reboot with ubuntu cd, and choose the "test cd" option
<magic_> djavie233: there are 4 or 5 options when you bootup with the cd/dvd you are using...one of the options says "Check disk" or something like that...you should do that
<magic_> djavie233: listen to nosklo
<LjL> njs: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic too
<djavie233> I've already done that noskio, I checked the CD and it just goes to the same black screen
<mnp> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18729
<magic_> djavie233: have you had any problems running Windows XP recently?  Otherwise, I would download a fresh copy of Ubuntu and try again
<mad_slackie> a good night to all
<nosklo> djavie233, it seems your CD has an error
<mamatoshi> has anyone tried the edgy eft knot 1?
<mamatoshi> can you share the experience?
<fred__> i need to get the ip of a person on my gaim (msn) list..
<djavie233> I had a problem once with the HD, I called support and they just told me to unplug the HD and replug it. It's working fine. The problem was that one of the cables was a little lose on the HD
<fred__> mamtoshi, i did, it's kinda cool, and 85% stable, but gnome still has that login bug
<nosklo> fred__, ask it?
<Paladine> fred_ why do you need their IP?
<nosklo> fred__, ask to the person to give you their ip...
<magic_> djavie233: pm
<GlassCasket> So I tried modprobing ndiswrapper., but it said that the ndiswrapper module dosen't exist. Any ideas?
<fred__> nosklo, of course im not gonna someone who is faking me for their ip.. right?
<djavie233> magic_ I sent you a PM
<fred__> Paladine, this person is faking..
<LjL> mnp: do the same for the libqt3-mt package please (anyway, the problem seems to be that you somehow got installed a libqt3-mt that's more recent than the one that ships with kubuntu - my guess is that it comes from the kubuntu.org repositories, but you don't have them in your sources.list)
<njs> LjL: err, are questions about ubuntu packaging off-topic to ubuntu?
<Paladine> fred_ sounds like playground/schoolyard issues to me, not within the scope of this channel
#ubuntu 2007-07-16
<M3t0r> Stormx2: i didnt have any hdxxx
<John`> for this script: DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -vo gl -ao alsa $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS , how do I make it so that it read file names with space in between?
<Stormx2> M3t0r: sda?
<M3t0r> no
<vb> clever: I should write a much better tutorial on this than is currently available. :p
<Drk_Gu1> M3t0r, to see all the HD's you have, type fstab-l
* Drk_Gu1 quits
<_joey> what does "alternate" stand for in image name?
<Brady> attempting to install CPU Temperature monitor according to their FAQ page http://computertemp.berlios.de/help.php halts at -$Make,
<Brady> returns -make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Stormx2> Brady: ./configure
<Stormx2> ?
<Zambezi> I completely lost it now. What is the name of Ubuntu license?
<M3t0r> when i do this there only comes: >
<PriceChild> Zambezi, ubuntu has many licenses
<PriceChild> Zambezi, parts are gpl, apache2, etc. etc.
<kbrooks_> Zambezi, there is no specifiic Ubuntu license.
<Zambezi> PriceChild, I mean the general.
<scotty> has anyone been able to get albatross18 to work in linux???
<PriceChild> Zambezi, there is no general
<kbrooks_> Zambezi, but you have to be given the same rights when you get the CD
<Zambezi> PriceChild, Packages in general then.
<PriceChild> Zambezi, they all have different licenses
<_joey> anyone?
<Brady> Stormx2: ./configure tells me im pissing a package- pygtk-2.0. however, i am unable to apt-install pygtk-2.0- no such package exists
<_joey> which image should I download?
<SlimeyPete> zambezi: GPL2 is the most common. But many packages use non-GPL licenses.
<_joey> the dvd or the alternate?
<kbrooks_> Zambezi, canonical cannot put any further restrictions on the exercise of your rights herein
<Stormx2> Brady: it won't be called exactly that, and you'll need a -dev package.
<_joey> I don't need all the software on a dvd; it gets outdated quickly
<Zambezi> PriceChild, There's a special I'm looking for, but I think SlimeyPete named it.
<Stormx2> _joey: Why not just the normal one?
<_joey> what's normal?
<Stormx2> The CD which isn't alternative/dvd?
<kbrooks_> Zambezi, GPLV2? ok. i'll look.
<_joey> there aren't others
<crunck> Is there any place where the old APT packages for Horay are available? (I'm trying to update my old linux computer with the Warty version trough apt)
<Zambezi> kbrooks_, Not sure now. It's not that important. I'm just doing an example on a database.
<PriceChild> Zambezi, ubuntu is made of lots of independent bits of software, with independent licenses
<kbrooks_> Zambezi, http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/info/GPLv2.html
<d2812> What software can I use to extract text from an SWF?  swfstrings doesnt seem to be working for me.
<_joey> Stormx2 find the "normal" one in here: http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/
<respider> how do I disable asking password in single mode? No one has local access to the machine
<_joey> for duo core processor
<strtok> respider: don't be silly
<strtok> :P
<kbrooks_> Zambezi, i was talking about GPLv2 section 6 which says "You may not impose any further restrictions on the recipients' exercise of the rights granted herein."
<respider> how do I do that, I know I shouldnt
<Brady> Stormx2: I need pygtk-*.*, wher can I find a current package name to apt-get?
<kbrooks_> Zambezi, among other things
<Stormx2> Brady: Can't you just run a search in synaptic?
<_joey> anyone? :)
<Brady> Stormx2: trying that now
<skrypt> How do I rename hard drives?
<skrypt> ie. icons on the desktop?
<_joey> which "normal" dvd should I download? The name of the image, please :)
<Stormx2> _joey: http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<aaron> skrypt: right click?
<Zambezi> kbrooks_, I just erase the section and take another example.
<teethdood> is there a media center app that would list all movie files that I have in a nice ready to play fashion?
<Stormx2> skrypt: You'd need to change the mountpoint.
<_joey> Stormx2 the desktop is the live cd
<skrypt> Which file is that? I forget.
<Stormx2> _joey: Yep.
<Luke> In sreen, my backspace doesn't work. I have to use ctrl+h. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Stormx2> _joey: What were you hoping for?
<saxonjf> When I try to remove Gaim from using Synaptic, it asks to remove "nautilus-sendto" and "ubuntu" desktop, also... that doesn't sound good
<_joey> i don't need it; I need the installation cd
<aaron> saxonjf: that's ok.
<Stormx2> The live cd is the installation cd o.O
<fonzai> Brady: apt-cache search pygtk should also do the trick
<_joey> hmm
<saxonjf> aaron: are you sure?
<bobbob1016> skrypt, open a terminal, and type "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab-backup" then do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<aaron> saxonjf: yes.
<_joey> strange
<Stormx2> _joey: Why strange?
<_joey> because, usually installation cd and live cd are used for different purposes
<bobbob1016> skrypt, wait
<bobbob1016> skrypt, that won't help, it won't hurt though, so just close the window
<Stormx2> _joey: Well, ubuntu has been using the live cd as the prefered installation method for over a year now :D
<_joey> okay
<Stormx2> _joey: I think gentoo does the same.
<Stormx2> Well, can do.
<_joey> I'd read the installation manual then
<matkix> Anyone willing to help with figuring out a wifi and vid card driver issue?
<saxonjf> I looked "ubuntu-desktop" up and I think that is almost the last thing I'd ever want to uninstall
<matkix> Anyone willing to help with figuring out a wifi and vid card driver issue?
<aaron> saxonjf: it just wants to remove a part of it. not all of it. i see it quite often.
<bobbob1016> skrypt, wait again, sorry, I haven't done this in a while, that window does help, if you already did "sudo cp..." just do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and I think you can rename them in there, look for the one you want to rename, if you want to rename it from HD to HDD for example, look for /media/HD in the list, next to the UID, then change it to what you want to name it, that should do it
<Luke> In sreen, my backspace doesn't work. I have to use ctrl+h. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<aaron> skrypt: read this. http://www.debuntu.org/device-partition-labeling
<serenity> skrypt you need to make the directory aswell
<EADG> Luke: check your key bindings in /etc/screenrc
<skrypt> lol ok
<skrypt> thanks guys :)
<bobbob1016> serenity, I wasn't sure on that, I thought it would auto-create it.  I wasn't sure what permissions it would need, so I didn't want him to sudo it
<mhz`> hmm,
<crunck> I ask again if someone new can help: Is there any place where the old APT packages for Horay are available? (I'm trying to update my old linux computer with the Warty version trough apt)
<serenity> yeah have to sudo mkdir x
<matkix_> Anyone know anything about wireless cards? Ive red the docs, and am unable to get this thing to work!
<Luke> EADG: nothin that I can tell
<mhz`> matkix, what kinda wireless card?
<aaron> matkix: good luck.
<matkix_> mhz`, I don't know... thats part of the problem. Its built in.
<jstarcher> how can I use mv to move only files that were modified today?
<bobbob1016> serenity, sudo mkdir /media/x right?
<mhz`> ahhh, can you boot windows?
<skrypt> Actually... this is all too confusing. i've done it before it and it was as simple as editing a single file.
<CientificoLoco> is there some game when I cook?
<mhz`> shit, what was that command...lspci
<matkix_> mhz`,  yes I sure can
<mhz`> i think, hang on
<matkix_> It won't show it.
<John`> for this script: DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -vo gl -ao alsa $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS , how do I make it so that it read file names with space in between?
<matkix_> The ubuntu install has no idea what it is...
<mhz`> that's not good
<mhz`> does it tell you in windows?
<skrypt> bobbob1016: thanks. you got it.
<matkix_> It can however see wireless networks... but cannot connect to them.
<sledgeas> hello
<matkix_> Well I have no idea how to tell... ipconfig all ?
<mhz`> in your device manager
<mhz`> it should list it
<serenity> bobbob1016: there is a fashion for /windows recently.. saves typing. i think media is meant for fstab and mnt for temp
<matkix_> Umm just thats its a wireless card and uses a driver than starts with a r
<vb> clever: Seems to be working flawlessly short of starting GDM instead of just X..
<matkix_> rak something
<mhz`> heh
<scoobydoo28139> ok i got it up and runnin now. What is the best way to install drivers for my 8500gt nvidia card?
<mhz`> that's not much help matkix
<serenity> bobbob1016:  i also have /boot mounted seperately
<matkix_> hahah
<matkix_> no realy
<matkix_> :P
<clever> vb: X needs to run
<sledgeas> i have installed Feisty, but it has xserver 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8; i have only text mode, I need newer xserver (2:1.3.0), what and how repositories should i add to get it ?
<CientificoLoco> http://www.ubuntugames.org/ somebody knows if this site was redirecctioned?
<vb> clever: right, but no session/window manager starts. :p
<bobbob1016> serenity, true, I think I did that too, forgot about it though
<matkix_> I have access to my windows partition and might be able to see what driver they have there.... should I do that?
<clever> lol
<vb> clever: just have to fix this.. hehe
<clever> vb: check the man page for vncserver and Xvnc
<EADG> Luke: I checked my screenrc, i don't see anything for backspace... not sure what else you can try besides re-installing.
<clever> vncserver is a script to run Xvnc
<bobbob1016> serenity, now that I think about it, I have boot, home, and root on different partitions, so you were right
<EADG> Luke: #screen might have more info.
<pushpop> Hello All, I have an issue with my Ubuntu machine I just recently installed it.  I loaded my desktop with the desired applications I want to use, then I rebooted... since reboot my system runs like crap it takes several seconds for an app to launch, it is a beefy system with 4gb of memory and a dual core.  Could anyone help me
<serenity> bobbob1016:  i like the way you can move the /home to it's own partition on linux after install without breaking anything, even change drives
<Luke> EADG: i'm trying purging and reisntalling now. I've found and reported bugs on this on LP as well
<Luke> EADG: other peopel have been ahving this problem for a year
<matkix_> mhz`,  should I look at the drivers for windows see if they give away any of it?
<Luke> EADG: #screen is a good diea - thanks
<beef> pushpop, check for zombie processes? ps -el | grep 'Z'
<scoobydoo28139> where do i get the corect drivers for my new card?
<mhz`> matkix at least look for the name/model #
<mhz`> from there you can search for ubuntu support
<pushpop> beef: ok
<matkix_> mhz`,  No luck its a exe file...
<bobbob1016> serenity, I didn't know you could do that, makes sense though, I did it for a distro independent home directory, so I can reinstall, or install a different distro
<EADG> Luke: what version of screen are you using? I have 4.00.02 loaded.
<mhz`> try getting something like driver genius
<Luke> EADG: *.03
<simplyw00x> hi all, is there a decent handwriting recognition program for linux/ubuntu?
<mhz`> it might help locate the drive/hardward
<serenity> bobbob1016:  i ran out of space once and moved without a hitch
<pushpop> beef: didnt list anything, any other ideas?
<vb> clever: yeah, I am
<Luke> EADG: the maintainer reported old versions being fine and maybe it was newer versions
<beef> nothing off top of my head pushpop , thats usually what slows down my system, could be the hard drive on its way out ?
<Luke> EADG: reinstalling didnt help =/
<Luke> brb
<EADG> Luke: Can you force a 02 install?
<[RnL] Seth> how the hell do you add a new server in xchat?
<skrypt> bobbob1016: are you here mate?
<matkix_> mhz`, The driver sa7.0_022206_ys d2500 usb-2.1.0.0 RU-1.1.
<matkix_> Any hints there
<skrypt> When renaming drives in fstab, which part do you edit?
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, the package vmware-player failed part-way through, and apt-get install -f is failing, any ideas?
<skrypt> First or second line?
<skrypt> # /dev/sda1
<skrypt> UUID=FCA8301CA82FD3C4 /media/sda1     ntfs
<serenity> skrypt not /dev/x but /media/x
<skrypt> serenity: thanks
<scotty> does anyone know if they can get albatross 18 working on linux?
<banlieue> Does anyone have any idea how to change the tray icon of Azureus in ubuntu gnome?
<simplyw00x> scotty: I tried and failed
<serenity> skrypt did you make a directpry for it?
<sledgeas> how can I install on _Feisty_ xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.0.0-1ubuntu2, which is for Gutsy??
<banlieue> an Azureus.png in /apps/ of my theme folder doesn't work, replacing the icon in /usr/share/pixmaps doesn't either
<peter_12> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu. There don't seem to be any files like stdio.h. How do I get the C standard libraries?
<skrypt> serenity: what do you mean?
<scoobydoo28139> is my typing showing up?
<riksta> peter_12: apt-get install build-essential
<aaron> scoobydoo28139: no.
<matkix_> mhz`, So ideas on how to find this card type?
<SurfnKid> why is it so hard to set colors on Xchat
<scoobydoo28139> :-D
<Torahteen> Hi, can you get ubuntu without desktop?
<matkix_> Anyone, ideas on how to tell what wifi card I have?
<SurfnKid> its impossible to set background/foreground colors without knowing WHAT you're setting
<serenity> make a directory with the new name you give it in fstab, sush as sudo mkdir /media/mydrive
<pushpop> Hello All, I have an issue with my Ubuntu machine I just recently installed it.  I loaded my desktop with the desired applications I want to use, then I rebooted... since reboot my system runs like crap it takes several seconds for an app to launch, it is a beefy system with 4gb of memory and a dual core.  Could anyone offer me assistance = )
<peter_12> riksta: thanks! :D
<bobbob1016> skrypt, yeah
<mhz`> matkix, not a clue...maybe call the manufacturer?
<EADG> matkix_: in a terminal type lspci
<scoobydoo28139> what is the best way to get th rite drivers for my nvidia card?
<skrypt> bobbob1016: it's ok. You already answered it. Sorry :) Thanks though.
<matkix_> mhz`,  nooooo Averatec is bad at support
<scoobydoo28139> its an 8500gt
<serenity> Torahteen get the ubuntu server edition
<bobbob1016> skrypt, np
<aaron> matkix: do you know if the card is a mini-pci card?
<aaron> you can take the cover off of the bottom and it will most likey say right on it.
<matkix_> aaron,  I think so...
<matkix_> its inside
<matkix_> kk
<matkix_> I guess ill just do that
<matkix_> brb
<aaron> yeah. there should be a little door over it. 3x3 inches
<skrypt> serenity: will I need to reboot before the changes kick in?
<Torahteen> Ok, thank you.
<OuZo> hi, how do i change my default java? i have 1.6 installed but when i run $ java -version
<OuZo> java version "1.4.2"
<OuZo> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-14ubuntu7) <<< i want to use sun java. thanks
<scoobydoo28139> man, touph room
<rog-mahal> has anyone else had trouble with sound in et?
<Luke> EADG: yea I'll do 02
<serenity> skrypt yes but u can mount manually ..
<scoobydoo28139> man
<mhz`> i'm trying to remember how i set up my dual boot
<mhz`> :/
<serenity> skrypt using sudo umount /dev/sda1 to unmount old and using sudo mount /dev/sda1 to remount it.. note umount with no n
<Brady> ./ configure reports that I am missing Gconf-2.0.... attempting to install CPU temperature monitor. argh...  apt-cache search returns nothing similar to gconf-2.0, apt-get install gconf2 returns "gconf2 is already up-to-date". this is getting frustrating- are there any alternative means of monitoring my CPU temperature?
<Brady> the install FAQ that I am attempting to follow is here- http://computertemp.berlios.de/help.php
<scoobydoo28139> install for an 8500gt help?
<Brady> the procedure failes at -$make
<Pie-rate> i was running updates and left the room for a while, and i came back and it had a bunch of errors about the filesystem being read-only. it somehow got remounted as readonly or something.
<ste-foy> Je ne suis pas ici
<OuZo> its ok $ sudo update-alternatives --config java <<< sorted my problem
<ste-foy> erf
<Pie-rate> i'm guessing it might've tried to hibernate or standby and failed
<scoobydoo28139> can ubotu help?
<inimesekene> hello, when running edgy and feisty, i get  huge segfault problems, memtest ran for 25 hours, and no problems
<Luke> EADG: will you find the package version for me of screen?
<pushpop> Hello All, I have an issue with my Ubuntu machine I just recently installed it.  I loaded my desktop with the desired applications I want to use, then I rebooted... since reboot my system runs like crap it takes several seconds for an app to launch, it is a beefy system with 4gb of memory and a dual core.  Could anyone offer me assistance = )
<vb> clever: so far the man pages and tutorials suck.
<EADG> Luke: Sure, what exactly do you need?
<serenity> pushpop sounds like no DMA... are you using IDE drives?
<Luke> EADG: the package version number that you have
<serenity> pushpop sounds like no DMA... are you using IDE drives?
<pushpop> serenity: no sata drives but i do have LVM set up?
<Pie-rate> is there a command i can use to just automatically reconfigure xorg the same way its configured when you install a new system, with no user input?
<serenity> try typing sudo hdparm -iTt  it should test the mb/s
<pushpop> ok
<EADG> Luke: from apt-cache show screen: Filename: pool/main/s/screen/screen_4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5_i386.deb   Thats from Dapper repos.
<gheeg> guys, can't get my audigy2 sound card to work on my laptop.  tried the ubuntuguide asound route...  nada.  best way to troubleshoot?  (feisty / onboard card = intel8x0)
<serenity> oh pushpop u have to use device lol... like sudo hdparm -iTt /dev/sda
<Luke> EADG: ah your not on feisty?
<EADG> Luke: no sir
<pushpop> o ok lol
<mhz`> in grub's menu.list is memtest considered a boot option?
<pushpop> i was like not working
<pushpop> heh
<Luke> EADG: ok I'll add that repo then. thanks mate
<EADG> luke n/p. Good luck.
<pushpop> serenity:iming cached reads:   2242 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1121.78 MB/sec
<pushpop>  Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.34 MB/sec
<serenity> hmm first number buffer bit slow second is ok.  when i had prblem it was 1.6mb/s now 70mb/s
<pushpop> Timing cached reads:   1584 MB in  2.00 seconds = 792.17 MB/sec
<pushpop>  Timing buffered disk reads:  206 MB in  3.01 seconds =  68.41 MB/sec
<pushpop> thats my 2nd drive
<matkix> Okay... Now I have some idea what my wifi card is can I get some help? It says to be a "Ralink RT2571WF{"
<matkix> Okay... Now I have some idea what my wifi card is can I get some help? It says to be a "Ralink RT2571WF"*
<LucianSolaris> HELP does anyone have a clue why i have DRI when X starts the first time, but after restarting X i lose DRI (glxinfo | grep rendering - goes from Yes to No)
<LucianSolaris> HELP it's a radeon
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: Are you actually running solaris?
<LucianSolaris> Stormx2: no
<crashanddie> hey guys, me again
<pushpop> serenity ?
<fevel> hello
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers
<LucianSolaris> Stormx2: Kubuntu Feisty
<Stormx2> crashanddie: uh oh!
<fevel> is there a way I could force a drive that wont umount
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: Okay. restricted-manager from a terminal?
<Stormx2> fevel: Add -l to the umount command?
<LucianSolaris> stormx2: nope (it's the open source driver)
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: There aren't any open source 3d radeon drivers
<LucianSolaris> i have my xorg set to radeon, not fglrx
<LucianSolaris> and it runs great
<crashanddie> We have a broadcom 4306 wifi card, it looks as if it is working all right, but it doesn't see any network ?
<serenity> pushpop the way i fixed mine was compile the latest kernel, because it was hogging my CPU, but it's quiet big if you haven't done it before
<LucianSolaris> stormx2, then how does radeon render things so well (not fglrx) when in edgy it sucked
<pushpop> serenity my cpu usage is at 0 pretty much
<LucianSolaris> stormx2 fglrx won't work on my 9000 igp
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: The closed source driver gives you hardware 3d rendering. The FOSS driver won't get you that. Where is the complication?
<matkix> Ight, so anyone know how to get a Ralink  RT2571WF to work on ubuntu?
<gheeg> any sound experts in the house?  stuck with my audigy2...
<Stormx2> !sound | gheeg
<ubotu> gheeg: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LucianSolaris> stormx2, i don't have the proprietary driver installed, i have the oss one.  the proprietary driver fails to work with my radeon mobility 9000 igp in my laptop
<LucianSolaris> stormx2, either all of the sudden the non-working driver works in feisty, or someone fixed my radeon driver
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: Have you tried installing it using restricted-manager?
<serenity> pushpop is it every single program .. we need to narrow it down
<Tama00> why does nvidia-xconfig conflict with nvidia-glx ??
<LucianSolaris> hold on, is the open source driver 'ati' or 'radeon'?
<LucianSolaris> stormx2
<gheeg> ubotu alsa is selected.  thanks for the pages, i think i've gone through them before.  will check now...
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: I have no idea >.<
<Tama00> does anyone see that as a problem lol
<matkix> So... anyone willing to help I found that my wifi card is a  RT2571WF, so ideas on how and where to get a working driver?
<Pie-rate> WTF. my filesystem keeps getting remounted as readonly. why is it doing this?
<LucianSolaris> stormx2, anyway, what causes this (or what's a remedy for): when I start my system up from boot, i have direct rendering.  if i restart X, i don't have direct rendering.  why (and how to fix)?
<Pie-rate> it happens after a few minutes running
<matkix> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: Poor driver, I guess. How are you restarting X?
<LucianSolaris> stormx2: all forms of restart (ctrl+alt+bksp, logout, logout and restart x in kdm, etc)
<OuZo> has anyone successfully installed freenet? thanks
<Tama00> lol so you guys all think its normal that nvidia-xconfig conflicts with nvidia-glx hhaha
<pixelPOET> Tama00: sure... =] 
<runa> hi can sb help me to configure the touchpad this is my xonf.org : http://pastebin.com/m5c41d928
<Stormx2> Tama00: Why not?
<matkix> If my wifi card is not working should I install ubuntu 32 bit not 64?
<EADG> matkix: Pretty quiet in here atm, try a search at www.ubuntu-forums.org
<Tama00> actually now i get it
<LucianSolaris> stormx2 should I kill kdm, rmmod drm, and sudo kdm?
<Tama00> nvidia-xconfig is out of date and is now included in nvidia-glx already
<Stormx2> LucianSolaris: I don't know.
<Tama00> what i was after was nvidia-settings
<pixelPOET> Tama00: We knew you would.
<LucianSolaris> fine...
<LucianSolaris> bye
<matkix> EADG, So do you think this would resolve it self if I went to 32 bit?
<gheeg> thanks again ubotu, finally my audigy2 card is listed as 0 (though i'd set it as default before).  rebooting now
<server_> Hi can anybody help me with configuration of xorg.conf with nVidia TV-OUT to an HDTV via component cables and custom modelines?
<Tama00> wtf nvidia-settings conflicts with nvidia-glx too
<Tama00> damn im so confused now
<serenity> Tama00 make sure u ren nvidia-setting with sudo so you can save to xorg.conf file
<serenity> run
<EADG> matkix: hmm, good question... easy way to check is boot from 32b live cd and see if the card works.
<matkix> hahah
<matkix> easy eh?
<Tama00> okay so nvidia-settings is included as well..
<matkix> Takes a bit of a dl
<matkix> kk
<matkix> will do
<pixelPOET> laggg
<eifzon> how do i change password of my normal user, not root
<EADG> matkix: check the forums also.
<serenity> i use nvidia-settings with the drivers from nvidia web site
<serenity> like a control pannel for resolutions and dual monitors
<Stormx2> Tama00: What exactly are you trying to do here?
<pixelPOET> eifzon: passwd 'username'
<Tama00> Stormx2, dont worry... i just wanted the gui thing for nvidia settings and its already included
<server_> How do you configure xorg.conf for TV-OUT with component cables and a custom modeline / resolution?
<b0ef> ehlo
<b0ef> trying to help out a friend with an ubuntu dapper box; is apt-get and aptitude not available in recovery mode?
<eifzon> Why do i get this error when i am trying to install openoffice? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tama00> i got a history question, is X called X because of Xerox?
<serenity> it came out of MIT i think?
<SlimeyPete> eifzon: look further up the screen, see if there were any previous errors
<Tama00> hmm
<serenity> jordan_ do you have nvidia?
<Whosits> I'm getting an error at login telling me that there is no space left on the device - I'm certain that the space exists. I had a similar error last night when compiling a program and it tried to use the /tmp/ directory for some automatically generated files - but that error was only halting compilation, not general system usage. Running the compiler as root fixed the issue - so I'm thinking that I may just need to adjust permissions on
<Whosits> I'm on 7.04 FF
<pushpop> serenity: Yes, its every program
<vandle> hey, does anyone here have a bcm43xx wireless card?
<Stormx2> Whosits: The device in question... your /?
<vandle> I can see wireless networks and connect to them, but for some reason I cannot view sites on the web
<Stormx2> Tama00: No, it isn't. I think it's called X because a previous windowing system was called W, or something
<Whosits> I'm actually not entirely sure. I don't remember it specifying _what_ device.
<vandle> I can't see my own wireless network, but I can view others
<Whosits> I'm relatively certain it didn't clearly specify that. I would've copied it, but I had to login using my LiveCD
<mabious> howdy i have problems heh
<Tama00> Stormx2, so the next windows system will be called y :D
<optimusrex> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to run adept as root or through kdesu or sudo programs to be able to perform changes and installations?
<serenity> Whosits tmp permission should be sudo chmod 1777 .tmp
<serenity> Whosits sorry i mean slash not dot  tmp permission should be sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<jrib> optimusrex: adept should run with proper privileges when you click on the icon in the menu
<Stormx2> Tama00: Not really, X is pretty well established. Note that you're not actually using X, you're using X.org, which is a fork of X.
<mabious> so my buddy tells me to install ubuntu so i boot up the disk and click install but the Guided Resize option is giving me an error
<Whosits> okay, so running that in a terminal session should upgrade my account's permissions?
<serenity> Whosits that will make /tmp wrxwrxwrx for all users
<Whosits> ah, very good
<Tama00> Stormx2, isnt it a fork of X11
<serenity> Whosits happened to me the other day
<pushpop> serenity any other ideas for me = )
<pushpop> hahah
<skollie> mabious: what is the error?
<mabious> one sec lemmie look
<Whosits> I'll try that.  Thank you.
<optimusrex> jrib, I clicked the icon but it starts up and says that I need special admin priveleges to perform installations, etc
<Whosits> I'll be back one way or another to let you know how it turned out.
<serenity> Whosits you can check permissions running    ls -al
<Stormx2> Tama00: Uhg, whatever... I forget
<jrib> optimusrex: what is the output of this command in the terminal:  groups
<Tama00> :P
<skollie> optimusrex: does it ask you for your password?
<Tama00> Stormx2, but maybe it was called W because of Xerox..
<godofredo> How Can I Install A Basic tar.gz? (warsow) - - -
<jrib> godofredo: you try to avoid it.  What do you want to install?
<serenity> pushpop sorry we need to narrow down the problem.. is it _every_ program?
<godofredo> jrib, warsow.net
<godofredo> jrib, game :)
<optimusrex> when I start it up it shows a dialogue box that gives the message but there is no request for a password just an ok button
<Stormx2> Tama00: Actually, there wasn't a W. I'm thinking of B/C. Anyway, why would it be because of Xerox?
<jrgotti> godofredo: tar -zxvf 'program' / cd 'program'/ ./configure / sudo make / sudo make install
<jrib> godofredo: ah, well you'll either have to compile it or just copy over a binary.  If you need to compile, see ubotu's message:
<eifzon> SlimeyPete: ok
<jrib> !compile > godofredo
<LeoStewart> Does anyone know how to click once to select all text in the address bar in Firefox?
<Torahteen> Hey, is it possible to install xubuntu over ubuntu?
<Torahteen> Hmm... that didn't sound right
<Tama00> Stormx2, because Xerox the now photocoping company was the first place they invented the GUI
<PurpZeY> Torahteen: Yes. it is.
<Torahteen> I have ubuntu, with GNOME on a rather slow computer
<jrib> Torahteen: you can install xubuntu-desktop and have both ubuntu and xubuntu
<Torahteen> And would rather have xfce
<rolfen> Torahteen: you can modify your ubuntu install so that it becomes virtually xubuntu
<PurpZeY> Torahteen: They are exactly the same. Xubuntu just has xfe instead...so just install the package and you're good to go
<eifzon> SlimeyPete: Updating fontconfig cache...
<mabious> waiting for error to come up the resizing partition is
<eifzon> /usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<eifzon> /usr/share/fonts/X11: failed to write cac
<eifzon> SlimeyPete: much more then that
<Tama00> Stormx2, thats right it was Apple or Microsoft
<mabious> hmm ok i think im an idiot
<mabious> might be working now lol
<Torahteen> So just install xfce?
<serenity> LeoStewart I do triple click
<Sharpshooter> in upstart how do i do init 2
<jrib> Torahteen: "xubuntu-desktop" is the package you want
<Torahteen> Ok
<Torahteen> ty
<Torahteen> :D
<rolfen> Torahteen: that's what i did... you just install xfce from synaptic, make it the default window manager, and changer the login screen graphics
<LeoStewart> But is there anyway of only have to click once to select the text like in Windows?
<jrib> Torahteen: 2 is the default runlevel and runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<Torahteen> Umm... jrib, I think you're talking to someone else
<jrib> Torahteen: indeed, sorry :)
<Torahteen> XD NP :P
<jrib> Sharpshooter: 2 is the default runlevel and runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<mabious> wow an indicator on the slider would help a ton
<Sharpshooter> how do i get in a single user runlevel on a running box w/o restarting
<jrib> Sharpshooter: why?
<Stormx2> Tama00: The GUI is an evolutionary thing. No one "invented" it.
<Sharpshooter> to restart most of my services.
<optimusrex> jrib, I don't know if I answered your question but I only get a single dialogue box without a request for a password
<Sharpshooter> dont want to reboot
<rolfen> Sharpshooter: i think it's telinit 1
<jrib> optimusrex: what is the output of this command in the terminal:  groups
<Sharpshooter> k
<Tama00> Stormx2, nar actually Xerox did :P and microsoft and apple both claimed they did and sued each other for ages over it then they finally discovered that they both copied xerox (yes they actualyl went there and saw it from xerox) and xerox said they didnt want to sue anyone over it
<optimusrex> Jrib, the command just returns me to the root where I started
<bluefox83> ok..i can only get the wobbly windows and the window decorator i want to work in compiz..anyone know why?
<bluefox83> the water affects, the cube...nothing seems to work
<Stormx2> Tama00: That is a very absolutist view. As I previously said, no one invented the GUI we know today. It was an evolution involving many companies/individuals.
<serenity> ok LeoStewart are you still there?
<killaz> I'm thinking about buying a new gfx card. Can I just change the card and ubuntu will recognize that the old card has been replaced?
<Stormx2> Tama00: It's like asking who invented the internet. The people who made TCP/IP? HTTP? Copper cable?
<jrib> optimusrex: ok, if there is no output, that means you are not in any groups.  Most importantly, you are not in the "admin" group, which gives you the ability to use sudo.  You should restart, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu and then issue this command: adduser YOUR_USERNAME admin  .  After that, reboot and sudo should work.  Then add yourself to any other groups you want
<killaz> should I run something to reconfigure the hardware?
<Tama00> Stormx2, yeah but who came up with the idea for the internet was the inventor
<optimusrex> Thanks jrib. I will try that right now.
<gordonjcp> Stormx2: there was a windowing system called W
<gordonjcp> Stormx2: I can't remember who did it though, but it was very very very very early on
<Stormx2> Tama00: Again, an over simplification. Who came up with the idea that two transistors can interact? Who came up with the idea of connecting one computer to another? The idea of the HTTP protocol etc.
<Stormx2> gordonjcp: Yeah. Early 80s I think? I was right woot! :D
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tama00> Stormx2, yeah you can answer those questions lol
<PurpZeY> Tama00: Al Gore invented the internet and guis...topic ended
<Tinned_Tuna> that's the polite way of saying
<Tinned_Tuna> "you're cloggin' the tubes!"
<Stormx2> Tama00: Continue in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<gordonjcp> Stormx2: way before my time, X11R5 was about the earliest I used
<Tama00> lol ok ill settle with that
<chris__> why do i see a purple line where my video should be?
<pushpop> serenity: yes its every program
<PurpZeY> chris__: What kind of video?
<dissection> Hello, anyone here uses fs-driver to access your ext3 partitions in Windows XP? Or is there something better that you'd suggest? It says it has read/write access but I need to find out if it can disable write access, before I install it.
<chris__> if i move it it works..., then if i move it again it stops..., all kinds...., and could it be beryl?
<PurpZeY> dissection: NTFS read only allows read...Might be a better way to go
<PurpZeY> chris__: Are you using VLC?
<chris__> totem
<rolfen> dissection: the default driver that is bundled with ubuntu supports read access (afaik). if you want write access you can install ntfs3g
<chris__> vlc locks up my computer
<pushpop> Hello All, I have an issue with my Ubuntu machine I just recently installed it.  I loaded my desktop with the desired applications I want to use, then I rebooted... since reboot my system runs like crap it takes several seconds for an app to launch, it is a beefy system with 4gb of memory and a dual core.  Could anyone offer me assistance = )
<dissection> PurpZeY, rolfen: No, I mean accessing ext3 in Windows, not NTFS on Linux.
<PurpZeY> chris__: What you need to do is change the video output type to x11. It is caused by beryl, but that will fix it. I'm not sure if this can be done in totem...I don't know...I did it in VLC for the same problem.
<kefas_> Hello someone can help me I want to share the Internet with the computer of my sister buy a router but not since(as,like) my PC forms it it(he,she) has ubuntu and that of my sister cherry trees
<rolfen> dissection: oops :)
<Stormx2> pushpop: open up gnome-system-monitor - see what's killing your CPU.
<chris__> how do i do it in vlc?
<pushpop> Stormx2: cpu is around 0% ysage
<darkgarage> Hello, first time in here.  Got a question about video drivers.  Anyone know where I can download a pre-compiled driver for the Intel 855 graphics adapter?
<bruenig> dissection, fs-driver.org
<dissection> bruenig: Yes thats what I'm talking about. But can it disable write access?
<bruenig> dissection, you would need to consult that or ask in ##windows
<PurpZeY> chris__: Preferences --> Turn on advanced options --> It will be there..Change to x11
<dissection> Okay, I'm there ;] 
<PurpZeY> chris__: under video.
<chris__> thanks!!!
<optimusrex> jrib, before I try anything, does this mean anything to you. Just typed in groups and got this "optimusrex adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin"
<kavit> hey does canonical have a public irc channel? #canonical is empty
<bruenig> kavit, don't believe so, corporations don't generally have irc channels
<serenity> kavit it's midnight sunday in UK lol
<kavit> i am in australia
<PriceChild> kavit, not a public one.
<kavit> business hours here serenity
<trickwire> Hey guys, I would need some help with a broadcom BCM 4306 wifi nic... Anyone got any experience ?
<bruenig> !wifi | trickwire
<ubotu> trickwire: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trickwire> bruenig: thank you !
<ant___> !broadcom
<bruenig> !thanks | trickwire
<ubotu> trickwire: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kavit> I want information with regards to partner program... I have filled out the form on their site about 3 times over the last month and mums the word... not even an acknowledgement
<bruenig> kavit, email them
<bruenig> !ot | kavit
<ubotu> kavit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Agiofws> hello
<kavit> PriceChild: their wiki seems to be mostly empty as well
<chris__> now it just dies when i play a movie for a few mins (lol)
<bruenig> !hi | Agiofws
<ubotu> Agiofws: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nigglet> hi
<PriceChild> kavit, because its private.
<PriceChild> kavit, what do you want it for?
<ant___> !bcmxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcmxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nigglet> lol noone says hi to me
<bruenig> !hi | nigglet
<Agiofws> can i install  feisty  ona 700mhz machine with 64 MB ram ?
<ubotu> nigglet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chris__> !hi | chris__
<nigglet> hi hi hi
<bruenig> chris__, he doesn't like that
<chris__> :(
<Agiofws> ?
<Pie-rate> my opinion of ACER has degraded rapidly today. first i find they put a barcode sticker over the breathing hole of my laptop's hard drive, now memtest found bad memory.
<chris__> i never got a hello on my first time here (lol)
<kavit> PriceChild: i will take it to  #ubuntu-offtopic before I get lynched
<kavit> :P
<PurpZeY> chris__: Not sure where to take you from there...That solution did wonders for me.
<serenity> Agiofws i wuould use xubuntu with the xfce desktop or even flusxbox
<trickwire> though maybe, I should add that the problem lays with the driver of the card ? I mean, when I do a iwlist scanning, it says no results, but I have a computer next to mine which is connected to wifi, and if I'm under Windows it runs fine !
<chris__> PurpZeY, thanks anyways, anyone know if gutsy will ship with cnr?
<serenity> Agiofws you would have to install textmode from alternatecd LiveCD need more ram
<hypertyper> can anyone give me newbish instructions on how to play a dvd with my new ubuntu 7.04 desktop install?
<trickwire> so, easy answer: use ndiswrapper, but I just wanted to know if there was an easy fix
<lerc__> uh oh.  getting assertion errors on add/rmove applications.
<bruenig> !dvd | hypertyper
<ubotu> hypertyper: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PurpZeY> !dvd | hypertyper
* bruenig wins
* PurpZeY wasn't ready. . . .:P
<godofredo> jrib, any better games for linux, warsow is pretty bad :)
<chris__> how come ubuntu puts not effort into kubuntu like the restricted device manager is only for ubuntu but not for the kubuntu....
<bruenig> !info planetpenguin-racer
* hypertyper wanders off to browse the help docs, like he should have done in the first place
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (feisty), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<bruenig> hypertyper, the docs are a mess, I don't blame you
<chris__> !info ubotu
<ubotu> Package ubotu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> usage is !info package
<teethdood> is there a media center app that would list all movie files that I have in a nice ready to play fashion?
<chris__> ubuntu has docs?
<ubuntu__> What is the latest in the USP/Suse-menu front?
<nigglet> how do i open the wifi manager
<chris__> i thought this room was just a big doc (lol)
<Evan_> Installed windows wireless drivers using ndiswrapper; In network settings, my access point shows up, I can set the WEP key, but when I try to access the wireless, it is not there.
<jrib> godofredo: I don't play too many games on ubuntu... try ubuntugames.org maybe or ask the channel again?
<PurpZeY> nigglet: It should come up when you right click on nm-applet
<bruenig> chris__, this is your best shot, people are too busy writing documentation on their crappy blogs in attempts to get hits
<andrew____> Hi
<godofredo> any good 3D games for linux?
<godofredo> already have ET and FretsOnFire
<bruenig> !info planetpenguin-racer | godofredo
<godofredo> have it
<lerc__> I've got assert self._depcache.BrokenCount == 0 failing.   Any way to expunge broken bits?
<nigglet> nm-applet ?
<ubotu> godofredo: planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (feisty), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<chris__> can i tell the wifi manager witch network to connect to first (if i have 2 networks in my area and sometimes mine goes down....)
<andrew____> Im having trouble setting up my broadcom wireless device
<jrib> chris__: help.ubuntu.com  should take you to all the docs
<godofredo> bruenig, have it
<bruenig> nigglet, networkmanager, it should be an applet on the panel
<PurpZeY> nigglet: nm-applet is the little network manager
<gordonjcp> godofredo: yeah, loads
<bruenig> godofredo, well you can't get much better than that
<PurpZeY> Frets on fire?
<gordonjcp> godofredo: didn't you ask that earlier?
<Augi> is there any way to make the resolution bigger than 800 x 600?
<godofredo> gordonjcp, yeah but i was told to re-ask it
<PurpZeY> !info Fretsonfire
<ubotu> Package fretsonfire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gordonjcp> godofredo: there's still loads, possibly more than there were earlier
<andrew____> anyone have experience with broadcom wireless?
<gordonjcp> unlikely though
<godofredo> gordonjcp, uh america's army any good?
<gordonjcp> godofredo: what sort of thing are you looking for?
<bruenig> !wifi | andrew____
<ubotu> andrew____: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gordonjcp> godofredo: I don't know tbh, I've never played it
<coraxx> I dont get eny audio when I try to run movies anyone know what I can do? ( new to linux)
<godofredo> gordonjcp, ideally another fps
<andrew____> thanks
<bruenig> godofredo, if propaganda is your fix
<ant___> there is a factiod just for broadcom
<PurpZeY> andrew____: There is a ton of info on BCM wireless on the forums, a ton.
<chris__> !info cnr
<ant___> i forgot what it was
<ubuntu__> Where is the USP forum anyway?
<Augi> is there any way to make the resolution bigger than 800 x 600?
<ant___> !bcm43xx
<gordonjcp> godofredo: presumably it's pretty good, since it's based on the Quake3 engine as I understand it
<ubotu> Package cnr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<godofredo> gordonjcp, i think that nexuiz is a little weird though
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ant___> ah ha!
<gordonjcp> godofredo: RTCW: Enemy Territory is pretty sweet
<chris__> on bcm43xx i find ndiswrapper works the best :D
<godofredo> gordonjcp, my fav so far
<gordonjcp> godofredo: nexuiz *is* weird, tremulous is good
<gordonjcp> you need biggish teams for it to work well though
<Augi> is there any way to make the resolution bigger than 800 x 600?
<andrew____> yeah ive read alot of it
<Evan_> Installed windows wireless drivers using ndiswrapper; In network settings, my access point shows up, I can set the WEP key, but when I try to access the wireless, it is not there.
<andrew____> when I input the last line or so
<andrew____> i get a permission denied
<godofredo> gordonjcp, i think that that deathmatch genre is a little weird
<gordonjcp> godofredo: you can get Linux native ports of all the UT-based games too
<chris__> anyone know why when i use bcm43xx-fwcutter + my firmware it won't work i get really ***** speed and yeah...., but when i use ndiswrapper it works perfect?
<PurpZeY> andrew____: Use sudo
<godofredo> gordonjcp, sweet
<godofredo> gordonjcp, like quake wars
<Greyscale> !mod_rewrite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_rewrite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> godofredo: it seems that there aren't many episodic FPSes in Linux, really
<Greyscale> sigh
<coraxx> I dont get eny audio when I try to run movies anyone know what I can do? ( new to linux)
<Greyscale> someone know how to install mod rewrite?
<PurpZeY> chris__: B/C ndiswrapper is using a better driver...it's really a more specific way to do it
<gordonjcp> godofredo: it's a shame that the HL series weren't ported, but they run in Wine
<bruenig> !codecs | coraxx
<ubotu> coraxx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ant___> coraxx, turn the volume up
<serenity> teethdood try Democracy TV?
<chris__> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<akos> Hello! I have my soundcard on my laptop working, but only if I connect a headphone / amplifier. The built in speakers are mute... what do you think the problem might be?
<PurpZeY> coraxx: Are you getting sound in other applications?
<godofredo> gordonjcp, true :)
<gordonjcp> godofredo: I'm still a huge fan of the original Quake
<Stormx2> chris__: Who was that for?
<chris__> how come in kubuntu my function keys for my music (start, stop, next, back, etc) work, but not in ubuntu
<coraxx> no
<PurpZeY> !alsa | coraxx
<ubotu> coraxx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chris__> Stormx2, i was wondering what it would say :)
<Stormx2> chris__: They're probably window manager based.
<bruenig> chris__, I recommend using xbindkeys and configuring it to run whatever commands you need run with those commands
<coraxx> ok thx
<bruenig> with those keys*
<Stormx2> chris__: oh, and /msg ubotu
<godofredo> can anyone tell me if fretsonfire is legal?
<chris__> kool
<godofredo> sweet game, almost too sweet..
<gordonjcp> godofredo: tried sauerbraten?
<chris__> fretsonfire??????
<godofredo> gordonjcp, seen it, but isn't that whole deathmatch genre?
<chris__> lighting real ones on fire???
<gordonjcp> godofredo: yeah, kind of ;-)
<godofredo> chris__, its like guitar hero but with f1-f4 and enter
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: what game did you try?
<nn-laptop> akos, i fixed this by updateing the system install or update alsa also might help
<PurpZeY> godofredo: If you like fretsonfire I'd recommend stepmania
<chris__> i don't like guitar hero lol, i cant get the dang notes right.....\
<akos> nn-laptop, i just did a dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: all the Quakes, including all the mission packs for Q1 and Q2, RTCW, RTCW:ET which I play quite often, Unreal, UT, UT2003, tremulous, nexuiz, cube, sauerbraten...
<chris__> will the next ubuntu have a upgrade tool?
<serenity> chris__ try System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: oh ok.
<gordonjcp> chris__: they all do
<chris__> not if i run the live cd :P
<chris__> it wants to erase meh hd....
<gordonjcp> chris__: that's because you don't have a running installation
<nn-laptop> akos, have you run alsa-config ?
<chris__> i did....
<madmax> can anyone here help me with an xorg.conf problem?
<akos> uh... i think so... lemme run it again
<bruenig> chris__, don't do that gnomes keyboard shortcuts are absolute garbage, it is on the of the reasons I absolutely cannot use gnome, get xbindkeys, and configure it that way
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys | chris__
<scotty> im trying to fix my acpi suspend on this tutorial, and when i go to the acpi-support to edit a file, there is nothing even in there to edit...any help??
<Crovax31> sorry how to made a dual boot on a boot locked computer?
<ubotu> chris__: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<akos> nn-laptop, i have no such command
<akos> aptitude install alsa-config?
<andrew____> what should i do when i get a no installation candidate error?
<Crovax31> Must I flash the bios?
<nn-laptop> akos apt-cache search alsa
<jrib> andrew____: what are you trying to install?
<serenity> bruenig have you seen gconf-editor?  secion in there for apps->metacity->key bindings you can set anything
<madmax> I'm having a problem getting a 3rd monitor connected to a 2nd video card to operate in feisty.  No matter what I change, based on my research, the best I can do is to get the two monitors attached to the first video card to work
<cloud> Does anyone have flash mx or 8 working through wine?
<Greyscale> cloud, yeah
<Greyscale> it works quite nicely, thanks.
<andrew____> ndiswrapper-utils
<Greyscale> Flash 8, I use
<Greyscale> most of studio works
<madmax> xorg.conf file is pasted here :  http://pastebin.com/m6a0b660b
<bruenig> serenity, I really would rather not edit a registry to get my keyboard shortcuts
<cloud> Really, flash 8 works?
<hypertyper> hmm. followed the instructions given by !dvd, but then xine says: "engine failed to start. no demuxer found - stream format not recognised." any clues for a clueless newb?
<steve99_> hi
<Greyscale> cloud, after installing mstcorefonts
<Greyscale> or whatever it is
<steve99_> i am getting errors with my ati graphics card, can someone help
<jrib> andrew____: seems to be ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 in feisty
<akos> nn-laptop, ok, i installed alsa-tools alsa-utils and alsa-tools-gui, but still no alsa-config
<Greyscale> steve99_, need to be a bit more specific there...
<steve99_> Greyscale,
<steve99_> i know
<steve99_> 1 sec =)
<nn-laptop> akos install alsa base
<madmax> steve99:  More specifically?
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!! <-- A crap load of those
<andrew____> so what should i do?
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!! <-- With native and wine game
<akos> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<akos> nn-laptop,
<chris__> can i see if ubuntu has shiped my cd's yet?
<Greyscale> steve99_, neither of those will be supported.
<pushpop-> how do you change ownership of a folder or file ?
<pollyo> Hello.. Anyone use rythmbox with an ipod?
<cloud> Greyscale, when I tried flash 8 I coulden't open .fla files, has this been fixed?
<nn-laptop> humm
<steve99_> ut 2k4 is supporte
<steve99_> d
<Greyscale> Games under wine isn't ubuntu's deal
<jrib> andrew____: try installing "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" instead of just "ndiswrapper-utils"
<bruenig> pushpop, chown
<pushpop-> thanks
<andrew____> alright thanks
<steve99_> i tried "already supported games" like ut 2k4
<cloud> Or is there something more I need to do?
<chris__> can i chown a whole folder and its sub folders?
<madmax> steve99:  what model radeon?
<bruenig> chris__, chown -R
<nn-laptop> akos install alsa mixer
<steve99_> 9600
<Flannel> chris__: you can.  You usually don't want to.  What are you trying to do?
<steve99_> the games i try run fine in windows , so i dont understsand
<madmax> steve99:  where did you get your drivers?
<chris__> i was just wondering :)
<steve99_> i followed the guide where u get the sh from ati's site etc
<steve99_> i tried manual too, tried alot of different ways...
<madmax> steve99:  you are using ATI binary drivers then?
<chris__> how does the edubuntu do the network boot?
<steve99_> madmax,  im pretty sure
<akos> nn-laptop, are you referring to the "alsamixer" program?
<akos> bacuse i've run that one
<nn-laptop> y
<poningru> chris__: with -R you can chown an entire folder
<matt____> hey ubuntu people, I'm trying to get the usb ports on my monitor (dell 2007fp) to work, and I'm finding nothing googling. anyone have suggestion where i should start looking for a solution?
<madmax> steve99:  run the command 'glxinfo' for me
<poningru> matt____: do you have a usb cable plugged into the monitor going to your computer?
<steve99_> root or no
<nn-laptop> alsaconf akos is the comand you want to run
<madmax> steve99:  doesnt matter
<elpha> poningru: yes sir!
<chris__> on the paid support when it says Free upgrades, does it mean they ship me an upgrade or i have to download it?
<poningru> elpha?
<elpha> ues
<steve99_> doh ><. i think i removed everything agian, i'll try it agian and see if i get errors
<elpha> i just changed my name, sorry
<madmax> steve99:  make sure that your xorg.conf file has the correct driver listed
<poningru> oh gotcha
<steve99_> yes it does
<steve99_> fglrx
<poningru> elpha: hmm thats weird it should just works
<madmax> under the 'Device' section that lists your video card
<elpha> i have a usb cable pluged in, and it's functional under windows
<elpha> poningru: :( bummer
<kbrooks_> hmm.
<jermstone> Is there any way to change my contact information on XChat?
<madmax> steve99:  When you did 'glxinfo', what driver did it say was loaded?
<poningru> elpha: in a terminal do a lsusb
<cloud> Greyscale, can you create .fla files while running Flash 8 on Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> elpha: alot of usb cable modems are hard to get working under Linux, what model is your modem?
<retour> Hallo all! Is it a way to execute install process from Ubuntu CD without leting it start in Live mode? I have only 128MB of RAM on the machine I want to install it on and I think the only difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu is display manager so I want to save myselve a hassle of downloading whole Xubuntu CD if this option would be posibble.
<steve99_> madmax i uninstalled the ati stuff, gotta reinstall
<akos> nn-laptop, i don't have it... i have the next packages installed from alsa: http://www.pastebin.ca/621159
<steve99_> but i know that this isnt going to solve <-- i have uninstalled and reinstalled a good 30+ times
<madmax> steve99:  okay, make sure that glxinfo reports the ATI driver and that 'Direct Render' says Yes
<IndyGunFreak> steve99_: 30x?..lol
<steve99_> yes
<IndyGunFreak> what ar eyou trying to do?
<steve99_> well i get this annoying ass error
<elpha> IndyGunFreak: actually, it's a usb hub, the ports on my monitor aren't working
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<nn-laptop> akos well then i have no idea how to help you ask someone more an export than i am
<chris__> is there an ubuntu myspace theme?
<IndyGunFreak> elpha: oh ok, i thought you said a usb cable modem.. sorry
<akos> nn-laptop, :( ok
<kbrooks_> retour, not that we know of
<elpha> IndyGunFreak: np :)
<jermstone> That would be cool chris
<IndyGunFreak> what kidn of monitor?
<chris__> i take that as a no?
<madmax> Can anyone help me get a 3rd monitor working?  I've been able to get the first two up and running
<elpha> dell 2007fp
<kbrooks_> retour, but i can look for you
<jermstone> Not that I know of.
<IndyGunFreak> brb.
* IndyGunFreak away
<chris__> madmax, why do you need 3?
<gerro> I have a ralink wireless card and when I enable it everything lags very badly
<madmax> chris_: I do alot of multitasking at work, and in gaming
<andrew____> okay i got everything done
<chris__> kool
<andrew____> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<andrew____> sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/bcmwl5.inf
<andrew____> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<andrew____> for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<madmax> chris_: Plus, whats the point of having two video cards if I cant use dual monitors in SLI mode?
<andrew____> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<andrew____> done
<andrew____> after this line i get a permission denied
<nn-laptop> akos google linux your mechiean id and how tows may show up on how to setup hard where it worked for me?
<jermstone> My processor can't handle multitasking
<jermstone> lol
<jermstone> 1.4 G Intel P4
<andrew____> the last line i mean
<kbrooks_> andrew____:
<andrew____> yes
<retour> kbrooks: Thank you! Well My system starts Ubuntu up to the point it suppose to fill light brown backround with icons and because not enough memory it stops there spinning pontlessly CD. But I can log into consoles and log on as a root (if I know default root pass) and hopefully execute install script (if known) Its just my guess but I think it douable. Besides c'mon ITS LINUX hehe
<madmax> I think I've got my xorg.conf file close, but I'm missing something to get the last monitor working and I dont know what, can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf and help me out?
<kbrooks_> andrew____, "sudo cat $conffile" works, and runs that. but "sed -e '...' > $confile" does not work because that command is ran as a user.
<kbrooks_> andrew____, not as root
<nigglet> ok how do i make my 80211 connect to the network without crypt
<andrew____> oh so I need sudo cat again?
<kbrooks_> andrew____, no
<kbrooks_> andrew____, it is in a pipe, whose commands are *executed seperately*
<sleeper> anyone know how to install the gnome themes
<andrew____> whats to be changed then? sorry for my noobishness
<kbrooks_> andrew____, sudo sed -i -e '...' $conffile works without the cat. replace '..' with the regex, and then show me the full command, including the modification i just suggested
<madmax> sleeper: 'sudo apt-get install gnome-themes
<sleeper> I went to art.gnome.org/themes to download the themes
<jrib> sleeper: system -> prefrences -> themes
<madmax> or.. that
<sleeper> and it says just to drag it into the theme manager
<madmax> =)
<sleeper> but it keeps giving me that the format is invali
<madmax> sleeper: have you tried the command line method?
<FuzzyGhost> Heya
<kbrooks_> andrew____, INCLUDING the "for" stuff
<sleeper> madmax how would I do that?
<jrib> sleeper: if you're dragging a tar.gz into it, then it either is not a theme or was improperly created.  In the latter case, extract the tar.gz and look for a README
<sleeper> what's the coolest GUI thing I could do with linux?
<madmax> sleeper:  open a command prompt and type 'sudo apt-get install gnome-themes'
<andrew____> what is the regex?
<jrib> !effects | sleeper
<ubotu> sleeper: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<elpha> sleeper: compiz
<godofredo> IndyGunFreak, Is There Any Way To See How Much Bandwidth Is Being Used By An Entire Network?
<kbrooks_> andrew____, the thing passed to -e in the command that you copied and pasted above
<FuzzyGhost> I'm trying to install better drivers for an onboard ATi gpu, following the unofficial guide, and it tells me to use the deb command in terminal, but terminal tells me that it doesn't understand deb.
<andrew____> can you give me the full comand that i must type in please?
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, trying to get my ATI x1600 to work with dual monitors, (with closed source drivers) doesn't seem to matter what tutorial i use.
<madmax> I'm having trouble getting a multi monitor config to work properly.  Can anyone help me?
<kbrooks_> godofredo, Not Necessary To Type Like this
<bulmer> FuzzyGhost: deb commands are like dpkg and apt-get
<godofredo> kbrooks_, sorry habit...
<kbrooks_> andrew____, i can't, you'd confuse it
<godofredo> kbrooks_, not sure why :) but it is..
<FuzzyGhost> I understand apt-get, I can't remember if I've used dpkg though.
<kbrooks_> FuzzyGhost, apt-get is a downloading frontend to dpkg
<\Ben> hi guys - is anyone able to give me a hand setting up my wireless belkin f5d7050 with ubuntu? I have folllowd the guide online and ubuntu is recognizing the decice. i can assign ip address. under network tools it shows its transmitting but when i do a "iwconfig" it doesnt show my network. The light on the usb wireless is flashing all the time.
<FuzzyGhost> Okay.
<CO2Games> How do I install ubuntu in a folder rather than the root?
<retour> When I press Esc on the Ubuntu CD 1-st welcome screen with options it dumpes me into text mode with boot:  command line. What to input there to make it start HDD install instead of Live CD full graphical desktop install?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, AFK ? :)
<elpha> retour: you need the alternate install Cd
<bulmer> Ben what was the option you used for iwconfig ?
<kbrooks_> FuzzyGhost, that uses repos, handles deps, etc
<jrib> CO2Games: what OS are you using?
<CO2Games> Windows XP
<CO2Games> I want to dual boot
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Why not? :)
<FuzzyGhost> That I understand, if it doesn't find the package or repository, it can't do anything.
<kbrooks_> FuzzyGhost, correct
<\Ben> bulmer, option? i just typed iwconfig... its showing my device in there but ESSID:off/any - and no mac address of the network its connecting to
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I run a server off of my network, and i was wondering how much bandwidth i was using? Is there an app to trace that
<jrib> CO2Games: there's a difference between dual boot and installing in a folder.  I'll have ubotu send you dual boot instructions, but you could also use some virtualization solution on windows xp to actuall install ubuntu to a folder (ask ##windows for more info about your options on XP)
<PurpZeY> Can someone point in the direction of installing Azureus? I hear that the version from the repos is poor
<andrew____> so you want "sudo cat $conffile | sed -i -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > 4 conffile" to be entered correct?
<jrib> !dualboot  > CO2Games
<kbrooks_> andrew____, no
<bulmer> Ben also look at iwlist
<con_gone> !dualboot | CO2games
<ubotu> CO2games: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<\Ben> ok
<andrew____> no?
<kbrooks_> andrew____, i gave you a version of the command that works without the unnecessary cat. also, note the "4" typo
<jrib> PurpZeY: try the version in the repos first... if there is a problem you should file a bug so that it gets fixed
<kbrooks_> andrew____, please make sure that you don't just type the command by itself
<Jordan_U> godofredo, I am sure there are but I can't recommend any off hand
<andrew____> yeah i noticed the 4. so i can just edit out the cat as well and then run it?
<Cairna> Anybody have any ideas as to why my headset doesn't work with ubuntu? :/
<kbrooks_> andrew____, DONT TYPE THE COMMAND BY ITSELF
<Cairna> Kind of at a loss.
<godofredo> Jordan_U, k thx
<elpha> hey ubuntu people, I'm trying to get the usb ports on my monitor (dell 2007fp) to work, and I'm finding nothing googling. anyone have suggestion where i should start looking for a solution?
<kbrooks_> andrew____, it is wrapped within a for loop. also, -i needs a $conffile after the -e option
<Whosits> I was here a little while ago about a login issue on a 7.04 system, where I get an error at login telling me there is no space left on the device
<andrew____> so.....run it inside the "for conffile......do"?
<\Ben> bulmer, is it possible to set the channel in the interface file?
<akos> nn-laptop, it turns out my scard is working but only halfly... sound quality is terrible, and works only if i plug in headphones
<Whosits> forgive me for the dump post:
<Whosits> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<Whosits> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -a -w /var/log/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h  " " -l ":0" "viendin"
<Whosits> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Whosits> mkdtemp: private socket dir: No space left on device
<bulmer> Ben roger
<jrib> Whosits: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<FuzzyGhost> If I understand correctly, is deb a command that is not a core part of Ubuntu?
<retour> elpha: Thank You! Looks like I have start download.
<madmax> I'm having a problem enabling a 3rd monitor, I've tried several suggestions and howto's and I still havent been able to get it working.
<Whosits> jrib: ah, that would've been smarter. I wasn't sure if we had one going for general use, or not.
<kbrooks_> andrew____, not inside that code fragment, specifically. but replace the main code which uses sed inside the loop with the better command i gave you
<elpha> retour: np!
<ariks> xrandr seg faults on me when I added xinerama to my xorg.conf
<jrib> Whosits: to fix your issue, hit ctrl-alt-f1 and login, delete some stuff so you can get some space (sudo apt-get clean  should probably give you enough).  Then hit ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to X
<bulmer> FuzzyGhost: redhat and suse  uses rpm   ubuntu uses dpkg
<madmax> The device listing in my xorg.conf is correct afaik, but it still isnt working
<kbrooks_> FuzzyGhost, apt-get needs dpkg
<\Ben> bulmer- ah found it - cheers wireless-channel funnyilly enough.
<Whosits> jrib: I've got plenty of space
<andrew____> i understand i have to run it in the loop.
<andrew____> so what is the total line that i must run within the loop?
<andrew____> can you just edit my one above and give it to me?
<Whosits> more than 5 GB free for my /home partition, and more than 3 for my root
<kbrooks_> andrew____, link me to the guide
<FuzzyGhost> Okay
<kbrooks_> andrew____, which you used
<madmax> xorg.conf is located: http://pastebin.com/m6a0b660b
<kbrooks_> andrew____, for ndiswrapprt
<Cairna> Any idea as to why my headset ain't workin'?
<genesis> hello!!
<kbrooks_> andrew____, ndiswrapper
<andrew____> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<kbrooks_> !hi | genesis
<retour> What should I use for PIII400Mhz machine with 128MB of RAM? Alternate CD and go with GNOME into same installation as Ubuntu from LiveCD or Xubuntu? But is Xubuntu desktop user friendly and configurable??? On Ubuntu I've installed Fluxbox from repos but default install is completely RAW (was expecting same apps entries as Ubuntu has ubder Gnome
<ubotu> genesis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> retour: xubuntu is very user friendly.
<Whosits> jrib: any other ideas?
<bulmer> retour try them both, and see if you get the feel of it
<kbrooks_> andrew____, i assume you have done ndiswrapper -m, no?
<IndyGunFreak> retour: i'd use the alternate xubuntu cd on that one(believe it only requires 64mb Ram)
<andrew____> yes. evey step up to the loop worked fine.
<serenity> retour xubuntu you get a row of icons along bottom like a mac, also thunar file manager which is like a simpler nautilus
<Whosits> serenity, I don't know if you remember me from about an hour ago
<serenity> yes
<jrib> Whosits: google looks promising but I'm on 56k so give me a few minutes :)
<retour> Err I would love to try everything personally for best feel but my download speed is crappy. 6-8 hrs for 1 700MB CD and is completed succesfully after 1-st time IF I'm lucky
<IndyGunFreak> xubuntu is pretty similar to Gnome, if you ask me..., cosmetically anyways, i'm sure under the hood there's differences
<Whosits> serenity, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30059/plain/ is my error message
<IndyGunFreak> retour: then i'd use the alternate Xubuntu CD, its about 99.9% to work, Live CD's can be picky about some hardware, etc.
<Whosits> and jrib, I can google, thank you for your effort
<kbrooks_> andrew____, for conffile in ...; do (newline) sudo sed -i -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' $conffile (newline) done
<retour> Serenity Indy - I mostly expect any desktop manager so I can create my own entries icons etc
<IndyGunFreak> retour: ok, i don't see why you couldnt create your own entries on an xubuntu desktop(at least I have)
<kbrooks_> andrew____, (newline)  = press enter. also, replace "..." by /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf
<jrib> Whosits: make sure  df -h  really says that you have free space.  I don't see what else would cause it
<dbarcena> does anyone know the quickest/easiest way to get my linksys wmp54g (v4) wireless card working on this os?
<retour> Sounds good so to be sure I'm downloading right thing its name is XUBUNTU ALTERNATE CD.ISO?
<FuzzyGhost> Okay, well, how can I get the bash to find the deb command?
<IndyGunFreak> retour: thats what i would do.
<dbarcena> i checked online already, but it doesnt make much sense to me
<jrib> FuzzyGhost: what are you trying to do?
<dbarcena> im trying to connect to my personal wireless network
<andrew____> right. so it finished, asked for my password, and then did nothing.
<andrew____> did it work?
<IndyGunFreak> retour: also i'd make sure you download the current version(Feisty Fawn), and not Dapper or Edgy, and also make sure you down the 32bit version
<bulmer> FuzzyGhost: man dpkg
<retour> Indy - Thank you! And another question is do we have other repos than the ones predefined by Ubuntu during install?
<FuzzyGhost> Okay, I think I found the problem, I needed to update my sources list
<FuzzyGhost> I thought that I needed to type deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main into terminal
<IndyGunFreak> retour: you'll add repos and what not depeding on what you wan tto install, after your system is installed.
<FuzzyGhost> Sorry about that
<puff> is there another browser besides firefox in the ubuntu apt servers?
<puff> I can't seem to find one.
<IndyGunFreak> retour: did you catch what i said about making sure you download the i386 alternate iso, and not the 64bit?
<bulmer> lynx ?
<sfreak> opera
<puff> Full-fledged browsre, yeah.
<jrib> puff: epiphany-browser, dillo, konqueror, kazehakase
<retour> Indy: Yes but do we have a list of different repos with whats there. Even if not officialy supported by Ubuntu but will work as its debian or some smart converter from other distro repos like rpm to deb etc?
<puff> jrib: which one's best? :-)
<serenity> Whosits what does it say for df -h
<retour> Indy: Yes I fully understand old and modern processors architecture (within limits of advanced user - not hardware developer)
<gord> try them and see for yourself puff
<jrib> puff: epiphany is the default GNOME browser, Konqueror is default for kde, and dillo and kazehakase are pretty light browsers.  I like epiphany
<IndyGunFreak> retour: ok..
<puff> jrib: web browsers?
<jrib> puff: yep
<chris__> when will cnr be in ubuntu?
* IndyGunFreak has never used ephiphany
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: why don't they put ephiphany in the default gnome installs?
<retour> So far on this machine is Damn Small Linux and this thing is smoking wires BUT difficult for me to manage and install stuff even with help of its synaptic
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: it's been debated.  I think the big argument for firefox is that a lot of windows users will be familiar with it already
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: makes sense.
<puff> jrib: Thanks.
<flowbot> I installed xubuntu feisty last night, and after trying to adduser, I no longer have any groups :( ... is there an easy way to get groups back?
<IndyGunFreak> retour: yeah, DSL is a good distro, but its not for everyone.
<r2d4> I see a lot these messages in my dmesg
<r2d4> [66338.756000]  parport0: FIFO is stuck
<r2d4> [66338.800000]  parport0: BUSY timeout (1) in compat_write_block_pio
<r2d4> What does that mean?
<philsf> ?
<jrib> flowbot: use the 'adduser' or 'usermod' commands is the easiest way I know
<philsf>  /ehelp
<flowbot> jrib, to add a user, or to get groups back?
<jrib> flowbot: adduser foo bar    adds the user "foo" to the group "bar"
<systemd0wn> Question, now that i have dual monitors working is it possible to get gnome to wrap the toolbars across both of them?
<archoniam> Allo... uh... how do you mount an ISO in Ubuntu Fiesty?
<jrib> !iso > archoniam (see the private message from ubotu)
<archoniam> Thanks Jrib
<Whosits> I actually have to leave on an urgent matter - thank you guys for your help anyway! I'll check df -h, I found the sites through google
<conorkirkpatrick> I have the normal LiveCD (7.04) and my CD drive is to slow to do anything, and I am running short on CD's, is it possible to do a text mode install with the normal LiveCD?
<retour> IndyGunFreak: I have videocard that shares system memory but needs support from OS to get into decent res and color depth. Old Mandriva was working fine on it but DSL is maxed out at 800x600 and 16bit when I want to have it 1024 and 16 bit there is no go. I think because 2.4 kernel.
<flowbot> jrib, only problem is that *all* groups are gone ... i can't even start gdm because gdm group is gone ... could i just copy /etc/groups from a working install to my bunged up one?
<jrib> conorkirkpatrick: no
<retour> conor - probably NO already asked here
<IndyGunFreak> retour: not really sure on that one
<FuzzyGhost> Okay, followed the guide, and hopefully it'll work.
<FuzzyGhost> Wish me luck.
<sleeper> is there a harddrive partition GUI tool that I could use
<sleeper> with ubuntu?
<exs> Does anyone know about an updated flash version for firefox?.. because right now it's making my linux laptop so slow!
<sleeper> I have a hard drive I need to partition
<jrib> flowbot: oh, the groups don't actually exist anymore?  It's not just that your user is no longer a member of the groups?
<IndyGunFreak> conorkirkpatrick: no, you must download the alternate install CD for text install.
<\Ben> bulmer, when i use iwlist scan it says interface doesnt support scanning. when i use iwlist ap it says "interface doesnt have a list of peers/access-points"
<jrib> sleeper: gparted
<sleeper> thanks
<flowbot> jrib, yeah ... using "useradd shayne" totally hosed all groups ... probly cos i didn't do useradd properly
<jrib> exs: not really, flash 9 is in the repos.  Yes, flash on linux sucks.  /me looks in the general direction of adobe
<conorkirkpatrick> IndyGunFreak: Hmm, I have internet on it, is it possible to maybe partition the HD, and do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<exs> jrib:  how do I make sure I got the latest version?
<IndyGunFreak> conorkirkpatrick: do you have a CLI system installed?
<jrib> flowbot: ok, but only shayne is an issue right?
<conorkirkpatrick> IndyGunFreak: nothing is installed, though, I am perfectly willing to erase the HD
<jrib> exs: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<IndyGunFreak> conorkirkpatrick: then no, to do a textbased install, you have to use the alternate install CD.
<scotty> should i install beryl??
<retour> conor: Lately I've discovered that Memorex CDs are crap and make your CD create behave and noises like its broken. Burned it on MAXELL CD with Made in Japan print on it and my supposedly broken CD-ROM drive is smoking in reading tests
<sleeper> what's better for storage, reiserFS or ext3?
<flowbot> jrib, not sure - all i know is nothing works now
<conorkirkpatrick> IndyGunFreak: Ok, I suppose copying the CD to the HD won't work either? (lol, i'm being difficult :D)
<IndyGunFreak> conorkirkpatrick: yes you are.
<jrib> flowbot: alright, do you still have your original user?
<conorkirkpatrick> :D
<akos> hello! what alsa drivers are in gutsy?
<retour> almost 60 Memorex cd drum went straicght to the trash can
<IndyGunFreak> retour: use sony DVD-Rs, no probs
<jrib> akos: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<unix4me> how do I install gnome-main-menu in ubuntu? apparently the package settings aren't well set... how do i enable universe repositories and things like that?
<retour> Indy: I have CD-RW machine. No DVD burner yet and probably ever as they became obsolete already (Blue ray and other new stuff)
<nagyv> hello! I am helping my brother remotely with in his first Linux experience, and just realised that he installed edgy and I gave him a feisty sources.list file. I already started apt-get upgrade unfortunately. What could be the safest next step if I would like to avoid reinstalling?
<jrib> !universe > unix4me (see the private message from ubotu)
<unix4me> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> retour: i see, are you using RW disks, or R disks?
<unix4me> retour: DVD-R is still up2date ;)
<unix4me> jrib: but how do I enable them?
<jrib> nagyv: I would just upgrade to feisty anyway
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: maybe not where he is... who knows.
<jrib> unix4me: the message from ubotu explains
<jrib> or the link rather
<levander> Is there a command to just show the one line description of a package?  I could do an "apt-cache search <package name>", but if you know the name of a package, it seems there should be a command just to read the one line description out of it.  It would be faster than searcher the entire respository, and you wouldn't have the chance of having multiple packages in the output.
<yamarash> hola
<unix4me> !es | yamarash
<ubotu> yamarash: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nagyv> jrib: the problem was that for some reason (my guess is that the CD was wrong) it did not installed, so he installed edgy
<unix4me> how can I get a windows vista-like orb for ubuntu? (i'm trying to get a vista theme going...)
<nagyv> jrib: is it possible/safe to upgrade with apt-get updgrade instead of dist-upgrade?
<retour> I dont use CD-RW for backup or important stuff - only as a transfer/transport media (photos to local CD lab if I want paper/ prints/ stuff to take to friends etc) So I always use CD-R disks in DAO mode to safe space and get extra compatibility with Orange book
<jrib> nagyv: right, but he can upgrade to feisty from edgy without reinstalling.  And he's already half way there.  No, you can finish it off with a dist-upgrade now
<nagyv> jrib: ok, so I will finish running the normal upgrade, and then a dist-upgrade, is this meaningful?
<scotty> unix4me, try beryl
<iratik> Off the wall question -- i've got a tv tuner card ... what are a few apps i can use to try to watch tv from the tuner card on ubuntu ( i did search the repo for tv tuner - nothing right on target seemed to come up) ?
<jrib> nagyv: I would just dist-upgrade.  You might hit some bumps since update-manager is recommended for upgrades now, but I think it should be ok
<unix4me> scotty: my computer's too old
<astro76> iratik, tvtime
<iratik> astro76:see... it just says high quality video de-interlacer
<iratik> thanks
<flowbot> jrib, sorry had phone call ... i'll go see if i've got my original user
<nagyv> jrib: how should I stop apt-get?
<gerro> anyone here using an averatec laptop? having loads of trouble with it and can't get anything to work
<shad0w1e> anyone familiar with ubuntustudio? I did a wubi install and none of the creativity apps are there, not even openoffice, did something go wrong in my installation?
<jrib> nagyv: oh, if the upgrade is still going, just let it finish
<akos_> Hello! I have to download the alsa 1.0.14 drivers, but I don't want to switch to gutsy. Is it possible to download only them (+dependencies) from the gutsy repository?
<iratik> no kidding*!
<iratik> astro76: that was 10,000 times easier than getting wintv installed on xp
<iratik> it works right away!
<astro76> iratik, yeah tell me about it
<ircusr> hi all
<iratik> while i'm here... i've tried like 10 different apps on xp for setting up a streaming video feed from a usb webcam i have ..... any recommendations on ubuntu?
<ooda> hey i have a huge problem with synaptic package manager, can any one help?
<sleeper> what's the command for checking the space on a disk?
<ooda> when  i try to install something i get a  dpkg error
<astro76> iratik, not sure about that but you should look into VLC (videolan client)
<nagyv> sleeper: df -h
<sleeper> thanks
<ooda> is there a way to reinstall synaptic package manager?
<ooda> or restore the default setings
<ooda> can someone point me in some directions
<iratik> thanks
<philsf> ooda, what exactly appears as error?
<unix4me> hey i'm trying to get a trash icon on my desktop. please help :)
<sldkfj> ooda, I'm guessin' maybe....   sudo apt-get --reinstall install synaptic
<gordonjcp> unix4me: there's one in the bottom right corner
<unix4me> gordonjcp, I know but I want to get a vista theme on my desktop
<unix4me> gordonjcp, because (no offence to open source) open source window managers aren't all that pretty....
<gordonjcp> unix4me: what's Vista?
<nigglet> 0o
<voici> hey, can i run a script everytime someone connects to me by ssh?
<nigglet> why would u bring that here
<unix4me> gordonjcp: http://www.windowsvista.com - it's the newest version of Microsoft Windows
<gordonjcp> unix4me: ah
<John`> with this script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30062/  ; how do I make it so that when I press cancel on the password screen, it will spit out an error instead of the first zenity message?
<nigglet> arr windows
<gordonjcp> unix4me: no idea then
<unix4me> ok
<gordonjcp> I've never used it
<gordonjcp> voici: possibly
<gordonjcp> voici: what are you trying to do?
<voici> just playing around
<unix4me> how do I get a trash icon on my desktop?
<jrib> !icons > unix4me (see the private message from ubotu)
<XiXaQ> hey, what's the name of the IM client in Ubuntu? I've forgotten :/
<unix4me> XiXaQ: Gaim
<magnetron> XiXaQ: gaim
<XiXaQ> ah, thanks :)
<teethdood> unix4me, Alt+F2 gconf-editor go to the apps section
<ooda> philsf, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cotyrothery> Is there a way to link 2 computers to share resources
<gordonjcp> voici: no, I mean what do you want the script to do, notify you when someone connects?
<ginlemon> Ciao a tutti!!!
<jmchaffie> great, so I just did the recommended beryl update... it doesn't work anymore. How do I revert back?
<gordonjcp> voici: or just run something for them when they log in?
<philsf> ooda: what else?
<philsf> ooda: before that
<unix4me> jrib: thanks
<unix4me> :)
<ooda> philsf, grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<XiXaQ> unix4me, magnetron: I was looking for it's new name, I thought it was pidgeon, when it's pidgin, but since I didn't remember the old one either, it was abit difficult :)
<ooda> ooda, test
<ooda> ooda test
<Evan_> WIRELESS: installed confirmed windows driver with ndiswrapper. lspci shows hardware, but wireless adapter does not show in network screen
<ooda> ooda: test
<kitche> XiXaQ: well it's still gaim in ubuntu but in gusty it's pidgin
<XiXaQ> thanks :)
<cotyrothery> Just wondering if it is possible to link 2 computers to share resources
<Matic`Makovec> Where does Kopete save files you transfer?
<mactimes> Hello there!
<kitche> cotyrothery: you mean for a cluster yes
<design> hekki
<design> hello
<cotyrothery> kitche: so that they can both share the cpu
<madmax> I'm using wine to play a game and I needed to get the directX redist file.  I was bummed that I'd hafta load into windows because of the WGA tool, but then I remembered that you could get WGA to validate with IE4Linux, hooray WINE!!!
<cotyrothery> and the gpu
<fevel> do you guys recomend gparted live cd??
<design> i got a problem with my laptop toshiba satellite that i can't turn it off normally, i had to force it
<thebigham> is there any simple guides for dual booting winxp and ubuntu with window xp preinstalled
<sldkfj> spare us the scroll people; comments discussion and instructions of anything VISTA needs to be done in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<philsf> ooda what package were you installing?
<kitche> cotyrothery: well not sure about gpu but cpu yes it's called a cluster
<cotyrothery> kitche: how?
<ooda> philsf, it says that for anyone
<philsf> ooda try opening a terminal and issuing: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<mactimes> I'm facing trouble with GDK.  I get some errors like Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_font_from_description_for_display: assertion `font_desc != NULL' failed.  Could anyone, please, try to help me?
<philsf> ooda without the quotes
<ooda> philsf,  even on adept i get errors
<kitche> cotyrothery: not sure how in ubuntu but look up building a cluster it will tell you might even find out one for ubuntu to make it a cluster
<design> i got a problem with my laptop toshiba satellite that i can't turn it off normally, i had to force it,,, im using ubuntu 7.04
<philsf> ooda: it's because both synaptic and adept are front-ends to dpkg
<cotyrothery> kitche: im on windows now
<ooda> philsf, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ooda> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ooda> root@ooda-desktop:/home#
<philsf> ooda, ok you have to quit synaptic/adept first
<ooda> philsf, i got to close synaptic
<philsf> ooda sorry for not mentioning it
<kitche> cotyrothery: look it up there is many ways to make a cluster myself I use bewoulf if I need one
<chrisjs169> I think somehow /dev got messed up...
<design> somebody can help me please
<ooda> philsf, it says root@ooda-desktop:/home# sudo apt-get install -f
<ooda> Reading package lists... Done
<ooda> Building dependency tree
<ooda> Reading state information... Done
<ooda> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ooda> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<ooda> Need to get 0B of archives.
<chrisjs169> My mp3 player isn't automounting, SSL isn't working, and /dev/random doesn't exist
<ooda> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<ooda> Setting up runit (1.6.0-1) ...
<ooda> grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<ooda> grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<ooda> Adding SV inittab entry...
<ooda> cp: cannot stat `/etc/inittab': No such file or directory
<ooda> dpkg: error processing runit (--configure):
<ooda>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ooda> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ooda>  runit
<ooda> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<latinoguy> hola problemascon las x
<xnix_> does anyone know how to find out what application is currently using a port
<ooda> is there a way i can pm you, i dont' want to get banned for spamming
<sldkfj> try using a pastebin  HTTP://PASTEBIN.CA
<Evan_> HELP WIRELESS: installed confirmed windows driver with ndiswrapper. lspci shows hardware, but wireless adapter does not show in network settings
<ooda> philsf
<chrisjs169> is this normal? http://pastebin.ca/621199
<latinoguy> #ubuntu-es
<akos_> is it possible that my cdrom wasnt detected? i dont have ANY hd* devices, and only sda which is my hdd
<latinoguy> espaol porfavor
<cotyrothery> kitche: were can i get bewoulf
<philsf> ooda try apt-get remove runit
<latinoguy> comand line to reconfigure the x server
<philsf> ooda it is half-installed
<akos_> latinoguy, dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<latinoguy> solo entro en terminal
<philsf> ooda either you need to force the installation, or remove it, and install again later
<ooda> philsf, done, oh i see
<mactimes> latinoguy: I would recommend making a backup of your config file 1st
<philsf> ooda did it work?
<ooda> philsf, Yes sir, it sure did...
<ooda> philsf, thanks alot bro
<philsf> ooda, np
<chrisjs169> is this normal? http://pastebin.ca/621199
<latinoguy> i cant
<latinoguy> not found it
<Catoptromancy> Does anyone know of Logitech or similar drivers like setpoint for Linux?
<Don64> !es | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Does anybody here havee xpierence setting up Torrentflux?
<Evan_> help please
<FurryNemesis> ?
<Bobafett313> I have a question when it comes to booting off the liveCD. My ATA harddrive is connected with a SATA adapter and causes the boot process to hang... I can boot with noacpi but unfortunately my drive isn't detected. When I reboot I can't post past "Detecting IDE drives" until I fully power off and restart. Funny thing is, windows works fine. Any ideas of what I can try?
<mailman> greetings!
<puppy-user-06som> does anyone know how to get an xbox controller working in ubuntu fiesty (the controller has been adapted to usb)?
<mactimes> I would appreciate some help with some GDK errors I'm getting.  I posted them in http://pastebin.ca/621203
<FurryNemesis> puppy-user-06som, you'd need a custom xorg.conf section and the right drivers for a start I think
<puppy-user-06som> the problem is the drivers
<puppy-user-06som> how to get the /dev/input/js0 node
<basketcase3> Could someone tell me if these instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185079) will work for Fiesty? I'm downloading the gcc packages now.
<Rezzie> When using Ubuntu 7.04 will it automatically select the best kernel (from those avaliable) to use? I'm talking about the SMP, i686 etc, as those packages in the package manager are marked as obsolete?
<pushpop> anyone here good with setting up LVM
<bovine> newb alert question) trying to run a live cd of ubuntu 7.04 and am getting an error of "x server failed to start". this is on a dell inspiron e1705. any ideas as to whats going on or how to fix it?
<zerokill88> where can i get some good free proxies?
<kikkomanchow> how do u install fonts in ubuntu??
<Flannel> !fonts | kikkomanchow
<ubotu> kikkomanchow: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<conorkirkpatrick> How do you mount a hard drive from the LiveCD?
<mactimes> zerokill88: Get squid
<ooda> does anyone know a good audio play, that allow you to manipulate the mix, and crossfade
<breakerfall> hi
<erisco> hi
<breakerfall> wow, large channel o.o
<erisco> this is the only working window right now... I tried to shut down but KATE came up and complained about an unsaved document... and now ubuntu is crashed
<erisco> what is the key combo to get to a text only terminal?
<breakerfall> just a quick question, I tested 6.10 a small while back and one of the things I wasn't keen on, was the lack of choice over the applications that come bundled with ubuntu
<Flannel> erisco: ctrl-alt-f1 (f7 gets you back to GUI)
<breakerfall> has this changed with the 7+ series?
<jpatota> is there anything special i need to install in ubuntu for a hardware raid to work properly?
<breakerfall> can I select packages during install?
<conorkirkpatrick> How do you mount a hard drive from the LiveCD?
<zani> hey guys, is there a ubuntu repos in dvd like debian does?
<erisco> it says my login is incorrect :s
<erisco> and it isn't _my_ login...
<Flannel> breakerfall: no, Although you could install a minimal system and then install what you want later.
<erisco> it says "eric login" not "erisco login"
<pushpop> anyone here good with setting up LVM I have a few questions
<breakerfall> ok, thanks Flannel
<Flannel> zani: No, but you can use something like AptOnCD to make a DVD of packages (as a repository on acD)
<chaotic>  this is basically what i need to do delete .wine/program files/funcom/ anarchy online/cd_image/gui/default and move from desktop cd_image to  .wine/c_drive/progam files/funcom/anarchy online
<IndyGunFreak> whats the command to uninstall a program, and purge it?
<conorkirkpatrick> How do you mount a hard drive from the LiveCD?
<breakerfall> conorkirkpatrick, mount -t <type goes here> /dev/XXX /path/to/mount
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: apt-get remove --purge [package] 
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: thanks, knew it was something like that
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: or in synaptic, "complete removal"
<zani> if i use the debian repos it would be ok right?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: ok..thanks
<zani> would apt be smart enough to not break something?
<conorkirkpatrick> breakerfall: I know the command, I was jsut wondering how to get it to recognize the HD from the Live CD. I tried dmesg | grep hd and it found a device of 20GB (my hd) but I have no idea how to mount it as it isn't in mtab or fstab
<WaxyFresh> cntrl alt backspace isint working for me is there another method to restart xserver?
<dave_> needing a bit of help if anyone has a moment
<Flannel> zani: No.  The packages are all named/versioned differently.  No binary compatability between ubuntu and debian repositories.  However if you got a source deb, it should work
<MusashiX90> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu Server 7.04 detecting my RTL8139 network card.
<MusashiX90> Anyone know a way to solve this?
<Flannel> !anyone | dave_, pushpop
<ubotu> dave_, pushpop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WaxyFresh> zani: i use apt every day without problems
<chris__> what is the difference from ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<dave_> recommendation of a new motherboard
<Flannel> chris__: the default packages installed.  Server has no GUI by default, desktop does.
<Flannel> chris__: also, server has an alt CD setup (so you can do stuff like LVM), a LAMP pre-install, and also installs the -server kernel by default, instead of the generic one.
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Does anybody here havee xpierence setting up Torrentflux?
<chris__> lvm?
<chris__> server kernel?
<Flannel> chris__: yeah, the desktop CD can't do LVM, the Alt and Server CDs can.
<chris__> what is lvm?
<Flannel> chris__: Are you looking to have a desktop machine that also runs server things?
<pushpop> its a headache chris
<pushpop> because im trying to configure it now
<Flannel> chris__: it's an abstraction layer ontop of physical drives.  Allows you to resize partitions, merge disks into larger ones, plenty of other goodies.
<pushpop> and i reinsatlled the os 3 times already
<Flannel> !ask | pushpop
<archoniam> Um hiyas... I'm at trying to get SM to work again. I have tried root, i have tried sudo, make install AS root AND using sudo or any combination of that and the program ALWAYS gets permission denied. What is going on?
<ubotu> pushpop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pushpop> sorry flannel
<scotty> i just followed a long guide on installing beryla dn it didnt work, i guess its too old
<chris__> no i have a server and i was wondering if it was worth the extra 700mb 2 dl....
<conorkirkpatrick> What package allows me to SSH into ubuntu?
<chris__> ssh
<pushpop> apt-get install ssh
<Rezzie> :)
<Pelo> scotty,  try asking for help in #beryl
<kitche> conorkirkpatrick: openssh-server
<conorkirkpatrick> kitche: thnx
<Flannel> chris__: Well, if you've got a desktop already, you're better off just installing whatever server programs you want.  Linux makes no distinction between "desktop" and "server" systems
<younghacker> why do people prefer torrent sites over other p2p software? (just a question)
<Pelo> conorkirkpatrick,  search for ssh in synaptic
<blackmamba> ugh, my screen flickers. ati radeon x700, acer 1916w lcd widescreen 19" monitor supposed to run at 1440x900@75Hz, i get a horizontal banding on large off-white blocks of color, like the default wallpaper. i've been furiously editing xorg.conf to try to fix it but i can't. xorg is set up correctly, my screen just...flickers
<conorkirkpatrick> pelo: I am trying to SSH into the PC to try to mount the HD from the LiveCD and do a good old manual install
<conorkirkpatrick> pelo: Sounds fun, doesn't it? ;)
<Pelo> younghacker,  the way the multi peer dl is setup in torrents makes it more reliable to get stuff, you donT' end up waiting in queue for days
<conorkirkpatrick> Pelo: Also, no X
<younghacker> ahhh,,, is it true that torrent uses it's own protocol for transfers?
<Pelo> !install | conorkirkpatrick  did you read this ?
<ubotu> conorkirkpatrick  did you read this ?: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<archoniam> blackmamba: Have you tried adjusting the refresh rate higher?
<younghacker> i despise point to point software,, but probably only because i know how much damage it's done to some 'MS' boxes i've seen
<younghacker> i've never used on Ubuntu
<Pelo> younghacker,  yes , bittorent protocol is much different fhen the other kind of p2p,  for one thing you donT' need to have the whole thing to share it with others
<younghacker> i see
<blackmamba> archoniam: i can't, the screen resolution dialogue will never list more than one option at a time. right now it lists 76Hz... my vertrefresh and horizsync options are set up correctly to my monitor's specs
<zabin> adrian:pring
<banlieue> hi.. could someone recommend an application prettier than gdesklets to display computer statistics on my ubuntu gnome desktop?
<zabin> adrian:ping
<zabin> aaragon: ping
<zabin> nvm
<dfr> hi, how can i check which process usurped sound via oss?
<Pelo> banlieue, screenlets ,  gtkrll I think the other one is called
<zabin> apc
<Assassin`> how do i get  sound in wine?
<younghacker> cool @ Pelo
<banlieue> thanks, let me google that :] 
<Pelo> Assassin`,  try asking in #winehq
<archoniam> blackmamba: Uhh, when you can adjust it to 60. My brother has that setting.
<Assassin`> kk
<Flannel> pushpop: You ever going to ask your LVM question?
<conorkirkpatrick> Pelo: My original plan was to mount the HD then figure out a way to have apt-get install the package "kubuntu-desktop" onto the HD rather than into memory.
<banlieue> gtkrll it can't find, but screenlets seems worth checking out
<Pelo> conorkirkpatrick,  I'm not familiar enough with the intricacies of the install process to advice you on this,
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Does anybody here havee xpierence setting up Torrentflux?
<conorkirkpatrick> Pelo: okay, thanks anyway :D
<banlieue> screenlets requires a composite manager though ;/
<banlieue> i just got rid of that lol
<Pelo> banlieue,  that's probably the wront spelling for gtkrll,  I just donT' recall what it is
<SlimG2> Where do I add the hostname I want dhclient3 to send to the dhcp server?
<blackmamba> archoniam: i can't through gnome's interface, i have to change it in xorg.conf... lots of fiddling around. it seems to flicker no matter what setting i put it on, the only thing that changes is the flicker speed
<banlieue> gkrellm it seems
<banlieue> glad they keep the names simple ;)
<banlieue> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> [App] sUb-ZeRo,   sudo apt-get install torrentflux
<younghacker> i want to import an XML document into postgresql as data in one of databases, anyone have anysuggestions?
<sponsz> http://vaniketamer.miniville.fr/
<sponsz> http://vaniketamer.miniville.fr/
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Pelo: yeah, I did that, but it has errors
<SlimG2> Where do I add the hostname I want dhclient3 to send to the dhcp server?
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Pelo: it has permissions errors and I cannot figure it out
<Pelo> [App] sUb-ZeRo,  during the install or when running ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<archoniam> blackmamba: Make the flickering rate as fast as possible. Then you may be able to completely end the flickering.
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> well, while running
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Pelo. have you set it up before?
<Pelo> [App] sUb-ZeRo,  what't the error ?
<Pelo> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mic92-6-82-227-94-181.fbx.proxad.net]  by jrib
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> can i pm you?
<Pelo> no
<archoniam> And please post your xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu.com.
<MasterNe0> Does anyone know how to grow the ext3 volume? I got both windows and ubuntu installed. Want to divert some windows space over to ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<blackmamba> archoniam: hmm, guess i've got some more fiddling to do
<Pelo> [App] sUb-ZeRo,  I use utorrent running on wine, never had any problems
<younghacker> can someone advise me on importing XML data into postgresql?
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Pelo: Warning: opendir(/var/www/torrentflux/rents/) [function.opendir] : failed to open dir: Permission denied in /var/www/torrentflux/html/dir.php on line 321
<karonte> hey
<Flannel> MasterNe0: ext3 can only be expanded backwards (foot can move, head can't).  Depending on the size of your partitions, you can manuever it around and get it to work if you're moving the head though
<Helton> hola
<karonte> whos everybody
<karonte> hola
<archoniam> blackmamba: Just post the xorg.conf at the ubuntu paste place (try and say that 3 times fast) at paste.ubuntu.com
<MasterNe0> i got about 15 gb for ubuntu. the rest, about 70 for windows.
<Pelo> [App] sUb-ZeRo,  I would try to give permission to the folders and files mentionned,    sudo chmod 755  /path/file
<jrib> archoniam: it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , I think paste.ubuntu.com will be 404
<Flannel> MasterNe0: How much space you looking to give Ubuntu?  And how much space (actual space, not just partition size) is it already using?
<blackmamba> jrib: youre right
<archoniam> I'm at trying to get SM to work again. I have tried root, i have tried sudo, make install AS root AND using sudo or any combination of that and the program ALWAYS gets permission denied. What is going on?
<thebigham> Hello everyone, I have a problem trying to partitiion my hard drive. It keep giving me an error.
<flowbot> jrib, yay, got groups sorted by copying /etc/group from working install :)
<archoniam> lol sorry
<W55eo> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<thebigham> I have tried partition magic also, it gives me the same error
<archoniam> I'm at trying to get SM to work again. I have tried root, i have tried sudo, make install AS root AND using sudo or any combination of that and the program ALWAYS gets permission denied. What is going on?
<CrashandDie> hey all, what should I do if emerald fails to work correctly (I don't have window decoration when beryl is launched) ?
<thebigham> Is there anything i can do?
<blackmamba> lol sorry for typos i onlu have eight fingers right now, two are sprained
<MasterNe0> another 10gb from windows to ubuntu. windows has about 20 free.
<Pelo> thebigham,  what is the error ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<archoniam> blackmamba: Ow. How did you do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ariks!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<Flannel> MasterNe0: and how much space is Ubuntu currently using?  (Less than 10?)
* ariks was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<thebigham> It only says it failed to complete the partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nigglet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<kev_b> does anyone know why, with 2500 emails in my junk mail folder (added manually), I have not yet had a spam automatically filtered in Evolution? I have 'check for incoming junk mail' and 'include remote tests' checked in prefs and 'check new messages for junk content' checked in the account settings.
<thebigham> and the partition magic said it has detected alot of errors on my hard drive
<conorkirkpatrick> flannel: I am going with the SSH instructions, but when I enter "fdisk /dev/hda" It causes an error: "Unable to open /dev/hda"
<MasterNe0> 15 total.
<Pelo> thebigham,  try to do it in seperate steps,  first make room ( resize or whatever) , apply,  then create the new pariition , , if more then one ,  do them one at a time,  applying the change between each step
<CrashandDie> hey all, what should I do if emerald fails to work correctly (I don't have window decoration when beryl is launched) ?
<blackmamba> there we go. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30066/    archoniam: well theyre actually badly infected but sprained is a shorter word :P infection thru joint and bone it six
<scotty> how come i installed beryl but i dotn see the desktop cube???
<zero> How do you chroot using ubuntu
<blackmamba> sux*
<archoniam> kev_b: Get a new cliend. I would suggest Thunderbird 2.
<zero> Keeps giving me /bin/bash: permission denied
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<archoniam> client*
<SlimG2> Where do I add the hostname I want dhclient3 to send to the dhcp server?
<jrib> zero: you need to be root to chroot, are you using sudo?
<jlinux> /list
<zero> No, I enabled root and tried it
<arch> Is there a way to unmap the <super> key from opening the applications menu?
<zero> And it still gives me the error
<fevel> hey guys...I have unallocated space in my HD and would like to add to ext3. I tried to resize in gparted but I could only shrink it. Can anyone help me out??
<kev_b> archoniam: :( i like Evolution... is it a known problem?
<thebigham> Okay thanks Pelo
<jrib> zero: what do you mean by "enabled root and tried it"?
<younghacker> how can i update software using apt-get?
<zero> I set a password for root
<zero> su'd it
<jrib> younghacker: apt-get upgrade, or to upgrade a specific package:  apt-get install PACKAGE
<zero> And it's still giving me problems
<jrib> zero: why?  You don't need to set a password for root
<younghacker> ok i see thank you
<MasterNe0> it has about 15gb for ubuntu currently.
<flowbot> after installing xubuntu and configuring backup server, is there anyway to turn it into a command line system only?
<zero> ...
<conorkirkpatrick> flannel: I am going with the SSH instructions, but when I enter "fdisk /dev/hda" It causes an error: "Unable to open /dev/hda"
<CrashandDie> Ok, so anyone ever had a problem with emerald not loading properly ??
<chris__> is there a program like google desktop but not by google and yeah....
<Hyarion2> hi, ever since I installed Ubuntu the entire computer will freeze, except the mouse, but I'm not even able to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, this happens with both GNOME/KDE and even after upgrading to Fiesty, any ideas?
<zerokill88> what are some real good encryption software for ubuntu????
<zero> jrib, on Ubuntu, root is disabled by default
<jrib> zero: correct
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: do you have SATA drives instead of IDE drives?
<Evan_> wireless help please
<SlimG2> Where do I add the hostname I want dhclient3 to send to the dhcp server?
<jrib> zero: you use sudo instead
<Pelo> !wifi | Evan_
<ubotu> Evan_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<archoniam> kev_b: Not really =P It's just an annoying thing. I guess you could fiddle around with it until it works. Better yet, what email server are you using? (Like gmail, yahoo, hotmail, etc.)
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: Nope, I have Plan Old IDE drives, though one is an IBM "Deathstar"
<zero> I prefer su
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: but the Deathstart is working fine
<younghacker> also , i wanted yakuake (pull down terminal window) to run as a start up program, i typed the name yakuake in the startup programs dialogue box in sessions but i still have to manuall start, anybody know how to fix?
<zero> Anyway
<jrgotti> how do i change the icon that is displayed on avant window navigator when an application is opened?
<Evan_> i've been through the wireless documentation, i need troubleshooting
<zero> jrib, even while su'd it gives the /bin/bash: permission denied error
<CrashandDie> heellllloooooooo ?
<kev_b> archoniam: I'm using dreamhost and their on-server filtering sucks (e.g. not allowed to use a catch-all and spam filtering at same time)
<jrib> zero: where are you chroot to?
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: er, um, I don't know.  /dev/hda should exist.  That's your primary master.  What drives do you have listed in /dev/?
<zero> A partition that's mounted to a file on the desktop
<jrgotti> ...nevermind. i love when i ask a question and i immediately remember how to do it.
<jrib> zero: and bin/bash is in there?
<blackmamba> ZOMG, can setting your horizsync rate too low cause horizontal banding on your screen?
<zero> ...
<zero> I'm using the command chroot /filepath /bin/bash
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: "ls /dev | grep hd" returns nothing, but "ls /dev | grep sd" returns sda and sda1
<Pelo> blackmamba, that is what it controls
<kev_b> archoniam: but I don't even know what to fiddle with in Evolution, it seems to have no settings for spam apart from enable/disable filtering
<jrib> zero: and /filepath/bin/bash exists?
<blackmamba> Pelo: i love you. :D restarting xserver now
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: Oh, well, uh, try that then.  I do remember hearing something about feisty mapping everything to sdX
<archoniam> blackmamba: I think i've figured it out. Please set the resolution pixels to 1024x768. I'll post it in the pastebin Firefox. Gimme a sec tho, i'm tied up quite a bit here, doing four things at a time.
<archoniam> kev_b: Then i would suggest getting a new email client
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: Fdisk on any SD* drives causes it to say the same error "Unable to open"
<Seoke> When downloading NVIDIA drivers for Ubuntu do I dl the Linux X86 or Linux x64?
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: you're using sudo, right?
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: ...
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: WOW n00b mistake there :D
<Evan_> pelo: I am in !wifi, no one else is there
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: sudo fdisk /dev/whatever
<kev_b> archoniam: think i might have to : ( thanks
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: Could cfdisk be used? I am more accustomed to it
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: actually, all of this will be done with sudo.  You might be better off using `sudo -i` to open a root shell, and then doing all this stuff
<bad_cables> ubuntu is takin over!
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: sure, All that's doing is partitioning.  you can use whatever you'd like.
<Seoke> Is ubuntu Linux x64?
<Flannel> Seoke: It can be.  Yes.
<WaxyFresh> where can i find images for use with virtualbox?
<Snake> Can anyone help me with grub? I need to tell it to install to /dev/sda1, currently its set to (hd0)
<kitche> WaxyFresh: have ot make them yourself
<Seoke> Flannel, Well I'm trying to download drivers for nvidia do I download the x64 or x86?
<Flannel> Seoke: The drivers you download are dependant on what sort of system you're running.  But actually, you should use the built-in ubuntu driver managers
<Snake> I dont know how to translate to hd(x,x)
<zero> jrib, yes, it exists
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: Just a question (not that it matters) Do you have any idea why the HD was mounted as sda? (I know it is the hard drive because it says W95 and that was my prev. os)
<Seoke> Flannel, How do I get to the driver managers?
<Flannel> Seoke: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager, or something close to that.
<Evan_> wireless card is installed, it shows up in lspci, but not in network settings. supported driver installed via ndiswrapper
<Seoke> Flannel, The closest thing I found was Device Managers
<Snake> Can anyone help me with grub? I need to tell it to install to /dev/sda1, currently its set to (hd0)
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: Well, I don't have feisty to confirm, but I heard someone say that in feisty they moved everything to be sdX to simplify things, or something like that.
<WaxyFresh> kitche: theres no premade ones availible?
<Flannel> Snake: hd0 is /dev/sda, the MBR.  Are you sure you don't want that intead of sda1?
<conorkirkpatrick> Flannel: Ok, wasn't used to that, though it does seem better, to have all drives on one prefix
<jrib> zero: what do the permissions look like
<le1> excuse me, I use ub7.04.  please send me a file which named /etc/wodim.conf. flyinflash@gmail.com. Thank you!
<archoniam> blackmamba: The corrected version is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30067/ . For one, hope your fingers heal enough so you don't have to typo so much =D And for two, if it dosen't work, i'll establish a remote connection sometime. I'll try to be on tomorrow at noon if you want to see me or now is good. XD Now i gotta repeat my question for the third time.
<Snake> Flannel: I dont want it to overwrite the MBR, right now my MBR is @ /dev/sdc1, thats where my bios boots first
<zero> jrib, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 640240 2007-04-19 19:53 bash
<Cairn1> How do I disable X Server so I can install my nvidia driver? :)
<zero> I even tried chmodding them to 7777
<Snake> Flannel: I want it installed at /dev/sda, so hd0 is correct?
<le1> excuse me, I use ub7.04.  please send me a file which named /etc/wodim.conf. flyinflash@gmail.com. Thank you!
<Flannel> Snake: hd0 is /sda, yes.  hd0,0 would be sda1
<archoniam> Now. I ask AGAIN...
<jamman> zero, have you chmoded it?
<Snake> Flannel: thats all I needed to know, I dont know how grub translates the sdas to hd(x,x) ;)
<zero> Yes
<kitche> WaxyFresh: not for VirtualBox that I know of
<Cairn1> Anyone know how to disable X Server? :/
<Flannel> Snake: convert letters to numbers, and subtract one.
<archoniam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30067/
<archoniam> woops lol
<jamman> hmm. also its chowned it? zero
<Seoke> Flannel, How do I check if the drivers for my video card are installed already?
<Flannel> Snake: because GRUB starts at 0, and linux starts at 1 (well, and a)
<Snake> Flannel: ahhh clever, thatll do :)
<Pb> how can i scan a file in xsane from the command line?
<archoniam> I'm at trying to get SM to work again. I have tried root, i have tried sudo, make install AS root AND using sudo or any combination of that and the program ALWAYS gets permission denied. What is going on?
<zero> jamman, I'm su'd as root
<Pb> i want to get the effect of xsane | image.jpg
<jamman> zero, and what can you not do?
<jamman> edit?
<Snake> well here goes nothin
<jrgotti> ...if i wanted to patch awn...how would i do that? i have some code...and it says to commit it to svn...how would i go about doing that?
<Seoke> How do I cehck to see if my video cards drivers are installed properly?
* jamman is cool.
* jamman says just kidding
<Rezzie> What is the best (safest?) way to update Ubuntu 7.04 to the latest kernel, without compiling it myself?
<zero> jamman, I'm trying to chroot
<aroo> Rezzie, using apt-get
<aroo> Rezzie, unless you want the brand new kernels as they're released, then you need to compile
<coraxx> An error occurred Could not establish connection to sound server I get this mesage when I try to play movies or mp3 enyone know whats wrong?
* archoniam is fed up answering questions right now and wants his answered.
<Flannel> Rezzie: if by "latest kernel" you mean something other than 2.6.20, then you dont. You get a new kernel version when Ubuntu releases 7.10
<jrib> zero: make sure permissions on /filepath and /filepath/bin are ok too
<Flannel> archoniam: I'm still trying to figure out what SM is.
<jamman> zero, try chmod -R 777
<Rezzie> Thanks. Guess I'll wait :)
<archoniam> Flannel: StepMania.
<jrib> jamman: don't recommend that... that usually leads to reinstalls
<jamman> jrib, oh, well then don't zero.
<archoniam> All: SM IS FREAKING STEPMANIA. Sorry for not telling you that. XD
<coraxx> An error occurred Could not establish connection to sound server I get this mesage when I try to play movies or mp3 enyone know whats wrong?
<jamman> zero try, "chown root /path/to/dir"
<zero> It's already owned by root
<archoniam> Coraxx: Your alsa driver could be corrupted. Other than that...uhh... i have no idea.
<jamman> zero, well then...
<CrashandDie> Am I invisible or what ??,
<karonte> how is everybody here
<jrib> zero: I have to go now, but checkout mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t36838.html .  It seems to discuss the problem in detail
<zero> Yeah
* archoniam does not see CrashandDie through the invisible wall which is from IRC to the forums.
<zero> Was already there
<bad_cables> am i up?
<bad_cables> ifconfig should send me up right men?
<dthacker> Hi, what settings should I use on my dapper laptop to connect to an unsecured network?
<bad_cables> yup
<CrashandDie> archoniam, bleh, forums are so 90's
<bad_cables> gosh darn isnt ubuntu the best???
* archoniam was jking
<jamman> zero, when i try to run chroot i get, "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file...
<jamman> bad_cables, amen man!
<jrib> zero: oh, well gl.  Hope you sort it out
<zero> jamman, you have to have a /bin/bash in the directory...
<ant-> why is ubuntu the best?
<grumo> while installing the main hd is called /dev/sdc but when i try to first boot it becomes /dev/sda and i think this is causing a grub error 15, how can i fix this?
<jamman> zero, i know, its there, chroot can't find it though.
<jamman> zero, try just sudo'ing it.
<zero> Well, this is a permission denied error
<zero> And jamman I'm su'd as root
* archoniam uses them all the time, but still can't see CrashandDie for some reason. Must be the firewall.
<ant-> you cant get permission denied error as root
<jamman> zero, try doing "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su"
<zero> I didn't do sudo su
<zero> I did password root
<zero> Err
<zero> passwd root*
<zero> Then su root
<ant-> use su - root
<conorkirk> flannel: When SSH'ing into the target system, the client says something about the RSA key being invalid, if I just delete "/Users/conorkirkpatrick/.ssh/known_hosts" then will it regenerate it?
<jamman> zero, try sudo -i
<ant-> the - changes the env variables as well, but it wont help your sitiation
<archoniam> OMGZ Must i ask my question a FOURTH TIME???
<jamman> conorkirk, yip.
<jamman> archoniam, you get that a lot.
<jamman> archoniam, what was it?
<conorkirk> Oh, and could somebody kick "conorkirkpatrick" I got disconnected, and I can't use my old name because it is still connected in here for some reason. You can check our hostnames if you need proof :D
<archoniam> So i do. (#@$%, I must be invisible too.)
<elpha> hey all. I'm having usb/hotplug issues, my flash drive and mouse are acting odd, sometimes they work, sometimes not, i have to mess around and randomly plug and unplug them to get ubuntu to pick them up, any suggestions?
<archoniam> I'm at trying to get StepMania to work again. I have tried root, i have tried sudo, make install AS root AND using sudo or any combination of that and the program ALWAYS gets permission denied. What is going on?
<ant-> conorkirk, #ubuntu-ops
<dthacker> does dapper have a wireless detect utility?
<Seoke> How do I exit xServer?
<elpha> Seoke: you can reboot X by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<jamman> archoniam, try ./configure and make as user first.
<zero> I got it
<zero> noexec was a flag on the partition
<jamman> zero, ahhh... i see.
<Seoke> elpha: nvidia said I need to quit xserver to install the video card
<cotyrothery> anyone know at all how i can interlink 2 motherboards
<jamman> zero, makes sense now.
<kr00lplatinum> anyone use Ventrillo?
<archoniam> jamman: Wut? (I really %@#$ at finding commands in terminal.
<jamman> cotyrothery, id be interested in that too.
<gordonjcp> cotyrothery: network cables?
<conorkirk> Kr00lplatinum: check ventrillo harrasment on youtube :D
<jamman> archoniam, use tab and it will complete it for you.
<kr00lplatinum> lol
<kr00lplatinum> conorkirk: do you use vent?
<cotyrothery> gordonjcp: i have ethernet cables
<elpha> Seoke: hrm
<gordonjcp> cotyrothery: then you can interlink two motherboards then ;-)
<archoniam> kr00lplatinum: No, but i have heard the song Vi sitter har i ventrilo och spelar DoTA, but that's going a bit far from the topic.
<jamman> archoniam, as you do "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make install"
<conorkirkpatrick> kr00l: no
<dthacker> what settings should I put in the interfaces file to get a PCMCIA type network card to connect to an unsecured network?
<frawg> Anyone else gotten a nvidia 7800 GSOC working on ubuntu?  I've tried all the drivers known to man.
<Seoke> elpha: Any ideas?
<cotyrothery> gordonjcp: how?
<conorkirkpatrick> frawg: tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<elpha> Seoke: this is going to take you out of x, so i'm going to tell you how to get back too
<gordonjcp> cotyrothery: well, what exactly are you trying to do?
<archoniam> jamman: WTF are you trying to say? I mean, just gimme the str8 code man!
<elpha> Seoke: you can press ctrl+alt+f2 to drop to a term
<cotyrothery> gordonjcp: make it were the two computers share either or both gpu and cpu
<elpha> Seoke: and press ctrl+alt+f10 to get back
<frawg> conorkirkpatrick, yep, tells me the nvidia kernel is a different version than the package is, it tries to compile a new kernel for it, says it works fine, but no go
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone know how i can get GSM audio codec
<elpha> from these you should be able to kill X and do what you need to do
<jamman> archoniam, i did. in a terminal type in "./configure" in the directory and then "make" and then "sudo make install"
<gordonjcp> cotyrothery: buy a dual-processor board, fit both CPUs and graphics cards to the board
<Seoke> elpha: Okay I'll try thanks be back in a bit to let you know how it went
<raylu> how do i mount an ntfs partition with g+r access?
<jamman> gordonjcp, are their dual dual core mobos?
<CrashandDie> Does anyone have experience with getting emerald (beryl window decorator) to work on an nvidia geforce fx 5200 ??
<gordonjcp> jamman: it's a distinct possibility
<cotyrothery> gordonjcp: no i want to seperat computers
<elpha> CrashandDie: not that card
<elpha> but a nvidia 6600
<jamman> gordonjcp, or get a dual core EXTREME x 2! 8 cores!
<gordonjcp> cotyrothery: well, you can't really share hardware between two separate machines
<cotyrothery> gordonjcp: so me and my freind can play world of warcraft better
<gordonjcp> jamman: or a beowulf cluster of snes
<dthacker> cotyrothery: google for linux clusters
<conorkirkpatrick> frawg: I got this same problem, FX5200, but I got lucky, but then it stopped working, I am in the process of a manual SSH install :(
<cotyrothery> im on windows
<jamman> gordonjcp, hell yeah!
<frawg> conorkirkpatrick, i have no idea how to pull that off :(
<gordonjcp> cotyrothery: while you can split program workload between separate machines, you need to have software written to run on a cluster
<dthacker> no wireless love in the room tonight?
<conorkirkpatrick> jamman: If you can get enough SNESs to make a 1GHZ cluster, I will throw in my SNES
<jamman> archoniam, get it yet?
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, that would be awesome. what mghz are they?
<conorkirkpatrick> frawg: me neither, there is a tutorial, but I have been using linux for a while, you MIGHT get it
<gordonjcp> jamman: ever seen the parallax propeller board?
<conorkirkpatrick> jamman: About 3-4
<conorkirkpatrick> :D
<jamman> gordonjcp, nope. let me check it out on google.
<conorkirkpatrick> Jamman: pretty powerful stuff
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, my point :)
<frawg> conorkirkpatrick, can you send me the link to the tutorial? I'll see if i can figure it out :P
<conorkirkpatrick> !install | frawg
<ubotu> frawg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<conorkirkpatrick> frawg: Look for the SSH install
<conorkirkpatrick> Check all those links
<raylu> conorkirkpatrick/frawg, can't you just install the openssh-server package?
<elpha> does anyone know any resources for usb/hotplug troubleshooting?
<conorkirkpatrick> raylu: I am already into the host box
<conorkirkpatrick> raylu: in the process of the install :d
<raylu> how do i mount an ntfs partition with g+r access?
<raylu> ...you're installing ssh over ssh?
<jamman> gordonjcp, what mobo would you use for that?
<conorkirkpatrick> raylu: Then I have a whole diff story getting X to work with my card ^_^
<zeelot> hey, does anyone know how I can make the menu items start a 2nd row for extra items instead of making me scroll down? I dont see anything for that in the alacarte
<gordonjcp> jamman: well, it comes on a development board
<zeelot> something like how it is in XP
<jamman> gordonjcp, so that is your cpu? or would it be more of a northbridge?
<gordonjcp> jamman: that's the CPU
<gordonjcp> jamman: http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=32360
<raylu> conorkirkpatrick, so how do you tell it to init the ssh server? on a different port?
<raylu> and could anyone tell me how to mount with group permissions?
<archoniam> Mother of God. Accedentally hit ctrl alt f10 thinking it was jamman XD then i messed up and didnt know wut to do so i restarted XD
<conorkirkpatrick> raylu: I just installed ssh-server and it set it up for me :D
<archoniam> Jamman, can you say that again?
<conorkirkpatrick> gordonjcp: Woah, thats cool, I am working on an opensourcegameconsole, any chance that could handle SDL/OpenGL apps?
<Amaranth> zeelot: you can't do that, that's not how the GtkMenu widget works
<jamman> archoniam, change to the dir by "cd /path/to/dir" next do "./configure" then "make" next "sudo make install"
<raylu> conorkirkpatrick ...ok, whatever =\
<raylu> uid=value, gid=value and umask=value
<raylu>     Set the file permission on the filesystem. The umask value is given in octal. By default, the files are owned by root and not readable by somebody else.
<raylu> so...there's no gmask?
<gordonjcp> conorkirkpatrick: probably not, bear in mind it is *not* in any way like a PC
<sidu> Will ubuntu7.10 working well with DVD playing List ? and mouse-pulling on time-bar ?
<jamman> gordonjcp, how much mhz ya think?
<mrsno> conorkirkpatrick the GP2X perchance?
<conorkirkpatrick> gordonjcp: Ok, Because right now my little team is using old OEM Pc's (I am installing Ubuntu on the 'console' right now :D)
<conorkirkpatrick> mrsno: Nah, we are not looking into something pertable
<mrsno> oic :)
<conorkirkpatrick> mrsno: Do you develop for the GP2x
<gordonjcp> I just bought a GP2X
<Sonic11> about the tulip network driver, is there a way to upgrade to a newer version that works with a network card I'm trying to use?
<mrsno> conorkirkpatrick i do not, just interested :)
<gordonjcp> jamman: according to the manual they Hydra board runs the CPU at 80MHz
<conorkirkpatrick> mrsno/gordonjcp: If you do, then you should check out iPod development, they use a VERY simmilar processor, and all the info you would ever dream of having is at http://ipodlinux.org/
<jamman> gordonjcp, reminds me of a snes.
<conorkirkpatrick> and they have a great irc channel (dead) #ipodlinux
<gordonjcp> jamman: think in terms of an 8-core snes, then ;-)
<elpha> does anyone know any resources for usb/hotplug troubleshooting?
<mrsno> conorkirkpatrick im not sure i would purchase an ipod, rather an neo1973(openmoko) or a gp2x
<conorkirkpatrick> !hotplug | elpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marco> is it possible to install ubuntu to a USB flash drive?
<jamman> gordonjcp, lol. looks like fun.
<Marco> the thumb drive is 4GB large
<mrsno> Marco yes
<jamman> Marco, yes. google that.
<LOWLUX> IS THE linksys WUSB54G V.1 SUPPORTED IN UBUNYU YET????????
<jamman> Marco, should be easy enuff.
<mrsno> ubuntu wiki has usb install howto, or google for pendrivelinux
<Sonic11> lmfao
<conorkirkpatrick> LOWLUX: calm down
<conorkirkpatrick> LOWLUX: Search the Ubuntu forums for WUSB54G
<Flannel> !install | Marco
<ubotu> Marco: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jamman> Marco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694569
<archoniam> jamman: What directory? I use ~/mydocs to hold stepmania. What the heck am i supposed to do? I tried going to the parent dir and doing it, got the SAME THING. Do i need to extract the .gz to the directory and go to that?
<jamman> you need ubuntu installed to do it that way.
<jamman> archoniam, whoops. forgot to tell you to do that.
<archoniam> jamman: Lol.
<jamman> archoniam, "tar xvf /path/to/.gz"
<zeelot> Amaranth alright thanks
<Amaranth> zeelot: just make smaller menus :)
<scotty> i install beryl but i still dont see the 3ddesktop whats up with this?
<zeelot> heh yea ill have to reorganize it
<zeelot> the scrolling is pretty bad
<mrsno> scotty load beryl from the terminal,what does it say?
<Rezzie> !tell me about fuse
<John`> can you open docx file in ubuntu?
<scotty> how do i load it from the terminal
<puppy-user-06so1> about using an xbox controller in ubuntu, a lot of the forum posts say that their automatically detected by ubuntu when plugged in ubuntu, how is this?
<LOWLUX> seems pople can't get it to work on the forums eiter...
<jamman> puppy-user-06so1, how would you plug it in?
<John`> how do I open .docx file in ubuntu?
<mrsno> puppy-user-06so1 it worked automatically in 'xebian' livecd distro, not sure how it works auto
<scotty> mrsno, whats the command to run beryl in the terminal?
<mrsno> puppy-user-06so1 maybe the "xpad" module
<mrsno> scotty beryl-manager
<puppy-user-06so1> i loaded the xpad module, but theres no device in /dev to reflect that
<LOWLUX> i need a WIFI card that will work right out of the box in all linuxs.. and can connect to a linksys routher so i can go online..
<scotty> it brings up the beryl manager
<conorkirkpatrick> mrsno: Well, you could buy an OLD iPod because linux runs on every iPod minus the new nanos, or any shuffles
<mrsno> puppy-user-06so1 after loading the module and replugging the controller in, check /var/log/messages
<pushpop> anyone here good with setting up LVM I have a few questions
<scotty> liek i have it all installed, follwed a guide on how to do it its all good but nothing is liek beryl looking
<jamman> mrsno, how would you plug in the controller in?
<scotty> it looks the same
<mrsno> conorkirkpatrick i personally believe they are defective by design, but if i was given one free i wouldn't say no :)
<scotty> jamman, you have to solder a usb to the xbox wire
<conorkirkpatrick> K
<conorkirkpatrick> I am messing with the -1 world on mario :D
<jamman> scotty, i see. not to hard.
<sleeper> is there anything in ubuntu to determine the temperature
<sleeper> of my machine
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, how does that work out?
<mrsno> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<LOWLUX> i need a WIFI card that will work right out of the box in all linuxs.. and can connect to a linksys routher so i can go online..
<jamman> scotty, ill keep an eye out for them at yard sales then.
<sleeper> thanks
<John`> how can I open .docx file in ubuntu?
<archoniam> jamman:Tried ./configure and got error bash: ./config: No such file or directory. Tried 'make'. Error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. on Sudo make install, got the error 'make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.'
<Vuen> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archoniam> jamman: Yes, i did the cd.
<mrsno> John` http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386385
<jamman> archoniam, list the contents of dir plz.
<puppy-user-06so1> theres nothing new in the log
<scotty> jamman, and they cant be gold plated usb's either
<brophat> wirelessnetworking on laptops works ok with ubuntu?
<John`> thanks
<mrsno> scotty in the beryl-manager, right click > choose window manager
<jamman> scotty, whys that?
<mrsno> is beryl currently set?
<scotty> cuz a friend set up one for me with a gold plated wire and it didnt work
<scotty> yes
<sleeper> what's better beryl or compiz?
<scotty> beryl was set
<mrsno> scotty how about in the terminal, what did it say (use a pastebin please)
<mrsno> when launching beryl-manager
<Cogeno> *headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk*
<Cogeno> Trying to install xrender, it claims X isn't installed.
<jake_> hi guys, i'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev package but synaptic gives me a message saying that libgtk needs few packages which are unresolvable!? any ideas how to fix it
<archoniam> Of SM. OKi. its got more than 1200 files though. Wait, how can i find the contents?
<raylu> jake_, pastebin the output?
<jake_> ok holdon
<mrsno> jake_ can you try the following and paste the text for us on pastebin, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<jake_> okie dokie
<pushpop> Could anyone tell me how to get my python2 file back from the usr/bin directory i deleted it by accident.. or send it to me
<ThanatosDrive> Fellows; I installed WINE, but I can't find it in Applications. Where is it?
<raylu> ThanatosDrive, use "wine something.exe" in the terminal
<ThanatosDrive> Ahhhh, thanks a bunch.
<raylu> pushpop, sudo aptitude reinstall python2 - might work
<LOWLUX> will a  GIGABYTE GN-WP01GS IEEE 802.11b/g PCI Wireless Adapter work with linux out of the box?
<pushpop> k ill try
<jake_> lol thx guys following the command you gave me made dependeicies resolvable :X
<scotty> whats the chipset on that gigabyte
<mrsno> yw jake_ :)
<jake_> X)
<LOWLUX> its on newegg i dunno
<raylu> scotty, I don't think he knows...
<mrsno> jake_ maybe you did not click 'reload' in synaptic recently? that runs aptitude update
<jake_> oh i did so many times
<raylu> synaptic is a frontend for aptitude??
<jake_> but the command you gave me forced it to downgrade some files though
<mrsno> LOWLUX that card apparently doesn't work out of the box , going by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsGigabyteTechnology
<scotty> ALL I KNOW IS WE NEED ALBATROSS18 SUPPORT FOR LINUX
<mrsno> however it does link to the instructions how to make it work on edgy
<soothsayer> Anyone use scuttle.org?
<Cogeno> isn't Beryl supposed to be in the apt-get repository?
<Cogeno> I have the universe enabled, but it's not there
<Cogeno> and I've updated apt0get
<Vuen> beryl doesn't exist anymore
<Vuen> it's been merged back into compiz
<ThanatosDrive> How do I navigate through terminal
<Cogeno> Well, that'll do it
<raylu> "compiz fusion," i believe
<raylu> ThanatosDrive, cd, ls
<mrsno> raylu a front end for apt really
<raylu> oh
<lukealpha> why doesnt exist anymore?
<mrsno> sudo apt-get update / sudo aptitude update
<raylu> so, can anyone help me set owner/group permissions on an ntfs mount?
<Vuen> raylu: ntfs or ntfs 3g?
<mrsno> raylu why not install ntfs-config ? it should mount it read/write for your user name
<raylu> mrsno, i can already do that; i want to allow another user to read
<lukealpha> hmmm??
<raylu> 3g = ?
<LTrvls> Good night srs!
<Vuen> raylu: ntfs-3g is the ntfs driver which supports writing
<mrsno> ubuntu supports read only ntfs by default, installing ntfs-config uses ntfs-3g which lets you read and write
<soothsayer> Can anyone do me a favor and check if scuttle.org is working for them?
<mrsno> soothsayer Fatal error: SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ] 
<cafuego> Fatal error: SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ] 
<soothsayer> mrsno, cafuego : Thanks
<dfr> raylu, but the compiz-fusion didnt release a version yet, did they?
<mrsno> np, bed for me nn :)
<raylu> Vuen, oh; not 3g then
<bradleesargent> Hello
<dodo> can anyone help me configure "chtugha" ???
<raylu> dfr, no idea; i'm running terminal-only atm :P
<Vuen> raylu: ah, then i don't know, sorry
<raylu> Vuen, think ntfs-config is still worth a try?
<bradleesargent> I am trying to get my sound to work...
<dfr> raylu, hah. Gotta start thinking about text-only eye candy then ;)
<raylu> dfr, lol, i was excited when I saw alsa-mixer and discovered grep --color
<raylu> *alsamixer
<Neil-> After installing the postfix package, a setup menu comes up..
<Neil-> how can i get this menu back?
<raylu> Neil-, "this" = ?
<dodo> hallo people!
<dodo> can anyone help me configure "chtugha" ???
<raylu> !info chtugha
<ubotu> Package chtugha does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<raylu> !find chtugha
<ubotu> Package/file chtugha does not exist in feisty
<Neil-> The setup menu you get after apt-get installing postfix
<raylu> lol, what's chtugha?
<Neil-> I chose the wrong option, but can't figure out how to get the menu back up
<jamman> Neil-, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix"
<raylu> Neil-, oh...it might be "sudo dpkg-configure postfix"
<btsdev> Hey guys... does anyone know whether it's safe to read and write a little to a RAID config while it's rebuilding the array? i'm using mdadm
<jamman> raylu, jinx!
<raylu> *dpkg-reconfigure
<dodo> <raylu>: you can see your music ... 8)
<Neil-> thats it :D Ta guys
<yimmmy> I NEED HELP WITH AZURES
<jamman> dodo, how can you see your music? like an orginizer?
<raylu> *azureusS?
<jamman> dodo, if so try amarok.
<yimmmy> azures is not downloading
<raylu> *azureus?
<yimmmy> please
<yimmmy> yes
<yimmmy> please
<jamman> yimmmy, what are you using to d/l?
<raylu> what are you using to download it?
<bradleesargent> I can run alsamixer
<yimmmy> no i downloaded it
<soothsayer> Maybe he means azureus is not working
<btsdev> yea
<bradleesargent> and i see different colors and I can make them go up and down...
<ThanatosDrive> Wow WINE is really great.
<yimmmy> it s just not downloading the torrent
<yimmmy> its is all GREEN
<dodo> jamman: like an osciloscope on music - do you know another proggi like cthugha ?
<raylu> ...is the ntfs-config package a gui thing?
<yimmmy> every light on it
<puppy-user-06so1> which are the usb nodes in /dev/?
<raylu> ThanatosDrive, no kiddin ^^
<jamman> dodo, i see... let me look.
<yimmmy> there just frozen
<yimmmy> PLEASe
<ThanatosDrive> Yeah, just tried it, hahahaha. Smooth as ever.
<gerro> anyone know how to enable/disable irq polling in grub startup scripts? someone mentioned I need that since I have frequent freeze ups
<defrysk> yimmmy, stop flooding the channel with begging
<btsdev> Does anyone know if it's safe to write to a RAID1 array while it's rebuilding (mdadm)?
<yimmmy> will some one help me
<ThanatosDrive> With what?
<yimmmy> azures downloading torrent problem
<defrysk> yimmmy, /j #azureus
<jamman> gerro, irq=useirqmask???
<yimmmy> can any one help me with azures
<defrysk> yimmmy, please go you are in the wrong channel
<raylu> yimmmy, /join #azureus
<jamman> dodo, try xoscope
<Pegun> would anyone know why i get a black screen with single cursor line after the kernel parts load?
<yimmmy> no one is there
<dodo> jamman: i try ...
<defrysk> yimmmy, then go to some azureus forum , but not here
<jamman> dodo, just do a "sudo apt-get install xoscope" looks pretty good.
<scotty> why doesnt linux get game support damnit
<ThanatosDrive> scotty: If you were selling a game, who would you sell it to, in order for maximum profit?
<zerokill88> What is a good C++ compiler for linux? with a frontend
<Flannel> scotty: It does.  There are an increasing number of games made available for linux natively.
<jamman> dodo, check this site out on it... http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/
<elmo40> scotty, it is not the problem with game support, it is a problem of HORRIBLE SOUND MANAGEMENT!
<gerro> jamman: where would I insert that into grubs menu.lst?
<defrysk> ThanatosDrive, to linux And other osses ?
<dfr> is 2.1 latest beryl version for ubuntu? I can't seem to find widget plugin in there (#beryl seem to be quiet :( )
<Flannel> zerokill88: You'll use gcc, the question is which frontend you'll use with it.
<r0b-> are linux games free?
<ThanatosDrive> defrysk: Would that net you more than jsut selling to Windows? Think about the costs of programming the game for Windows, Mac, and Linux.
<dodo> jamman: thanks
<jamman> gerro, i beleve its on the SINGLE commented line that says something like "kopt= uuid=2398waejkawe"
<elpha> anyone know anything about usb or usb hubs?
<GigaClon> some are
<dfr> scotty, I'm running WoW in the other window... what are you talking about? ;)
<r0b-> if i steal a linux game will i get in trouble lol
<ThanatosDrive> r0b-: Plenty! Look in Add/Remove Applications.
<Flannel> r0b-: they don't have to be.  But there are a good portion of them that are FOSS
<Flannel> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<defrysk> Thaddeus, open source them , plenty volunteers to do that ;p
<yrlnry_> The sound on my ubuntu laptop suddenly stopped working after several weeks of working flawlessly.  The master volume is at 100%.  When I go to the "sound preferences" dialog and select "test" for "sound playback", it gets stuck with the progress bar only 2 boxes finished, regardless of what sound system I select from the menu.
<scotty> well when i play 1.6 via wine
<yrlnry_> When I boot into windows, the sound is fine.
<defrysk> anyway o.t.
<yrlnry_> What might be the problem?
<zerokill88> Flannel yes, what frontend will work with gcc, or at least a good frontend?
<scotty> it locks up and i had to shutdown via pwrswtch
<jamman> gerro, then do "sudo update-grub"
<sgrillo> ciao, non visualizzo la connessione wlan in amministrazione/rete
<scotty> doesnt always lockup
<GigaClon> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dfr> scotty, see, it has game support... just not perfect ;)
<dfr> scotty, to be honest, I've been trying to get my CSS to work for some time, but didnt spend too much time on it yet.
<Flannel> zerokill88: Lots of them do.  Uh, eclipse is one, Anjuta is another.
<r0b-> airline tycoon has a linux version?
<r0b-> :)
<dfr> scotty, however, it's not working under vista either... so it's something weird in general
<gerro> jamman: ah someone posted example of irq=poll on forum hmm part you mentioned of menu.lst is currently commented out for me
<LOWLUX> what is a good pci Wireless card to use in linux to connect to a linksys routher?
<GigaClon> zerokill88, i like SCIte its nice and lite but works well
<StR> !flas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StR> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jamman> gerro, should be. see how the double comments and the comments are different? the single are for "update-grub"
<raylu> r0b-, is it free?
<r0b-> no its commercial
<GigaClon> raylu DRoD is a great linux game
<GigaClon> the program itself is free and you pay for content
<GigaClon> there is also free content
<magic_pinguim> there are secondlife to linux to
<gerro> jamman: after I add irq=poll to end of that line do I have to type update-grub as root?
<mrigns> what's DRoD?
<GigaClon> drod.net
<GigaClon> puzzle game
<jamman> gerro, yes.
<gerro> jamman: would rebooting do the same?
<ThanatosDrive> I've run through the list of games, and it's plenty big and nice, but...does anyone suggest a rogue-like?
<jamman> gerro, nope.
<GigaClon> ThanatosDrive, search the repos there are like 2389945721 of them
<scotty> hmmmmm,,,, i think ima make a music server for my dorm next year
<ThanatosDrive> GigaClon: repos?
<ThanatosDrive> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GigaClon> synaptic under system
<ThanatosDrive> How do I know if I'm on multiverse or universe?
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> If i want to reinstall a package and overwrite old crap, can i just do apt-get install again?
<kr00lplatinum> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME INSTALL VENTRILLO? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<gerro> jamman: okay thx but any idea what difference between irqpoll and irq=poll is?
<Flannel> !caps | kr00lplatinum
<ubotu> kr00lplatinum: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dfr> [App] sUb-ZeRo, with --reinstall option, i think
<scotty> u cant get vent to run in wine?
<ph0enix> is anybody using xchat?
<[App] sUb-ZeRo> Thanks dfr
<Anarch> How can I query which package provided some executable now on my system?
<GigaClon> yeah
<Flannel> Anarch: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<r0b-> theres alot of games
<r0b-> :)
<kr00lplatinum> anyone want to help me install Ventrillo? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<SurfnKid> Ive installed the ATI proprietary drivers for the X1300 graphics card inside a Dell Inspiron 6400, they are loaded, but when watching a movie on VLC or using the screensaver, the video output is weak, choppy and low quality
<SurfnKid> any recommendations?
<Anarch> Flannel: thanks
<SurfnKid> tips or any help from anyone that has tried to get this problem fixed
<Jaszbo> Hi room. Can anyone suggest a good video player for wmv files?
<SurfnKid> Jaszbo, vlc
<GigaClon> ph0enix, do you have a question about xchat
<Jaszbo> OK. Thank you.
<gerro> Jaszbo: gstreamer packages :)
<dfr> scotty: sounds like one can. But I didnt get to it. I mean i can run it, but it doesnt detect sound.
<ThanatosDrive> How can I tell if I am on universe or multiverse?
<ph0enix> is xchat the best gui irc client?
<Flannel> !best | ph0enix
<ubotu> ph0enix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dfr> scotty: i think my case might not be the typical one though.
<ph0enix> I'm having a problem with DCC gets
<ThanatosDrive> Or...is there a big different
<ThanatosDrive> difference*?
<gerro> ph0enix: irssi is pretty kool ;)
<Jerome_> Does anyone know where you can find errors that are displayed on boot?
<ph0enix> well I'm used to mIRC on windows
<xtacocorex> nalioth, what's with your bot in #ubuntu-programming?
<defrysk> Jerome_, dmesg
<ph0enix> and I'm looking for an equivalent
<raylu> ph0enix, did you use lots of scripts? or just regular chatting?
<ThanatosDrive> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: They're very different.  Completely different software.  You could check your sources.list, or if you've got a question as to whether a particular package is in universe or multiverse, you can check that through an apt frontend
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: my sources.list?
<ph0enix> mainly for downloading stuff
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: /etc/apt/sources.list, it tells you where to look for the repositories
<ph0enix> no scripts
<raylu> ph0enix, so just dcc downloads?
<GigaClon> ph0enix, then xchat should work
<raylu> gaim/pidgin comes with ubuntu, i believe, and that has purpleirc
<ph0enix> ok,
<ph0enix> anything special I need to do to get DCC gets to work?
<ph0enix> they just hang
<Jerome_> [    0.000000]  dmi_string: out of memory.
<Jerome_> [    0.000000]  dmi_save_oem_strings_devices: out of memory.
<xtacocorex> you need to be registered phoenixz
<frawg> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jerome_> Anyone have any idea of how to fix this?
<inazad> How to know what is running on port 21 on a remote host ?
<ph0enix> efnet?  is this new?  I was never registered before
<kdubois> how do you mount a usb drive so you can write to it?
<raylu> inazad, probably an FTP server
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: How does this tell me if I'm on universe or multiverse?
<inazad> raylu, i know but wwhich deamon..
<GigaClon> this isn't efnet ph0enix
<xtacocorex> thought you were trying freenode ph0enix
<ph0enix> no it isn't
<inazad> raylu, it is vsftp or proftpd...
<ph0enix> but I'm on efnet :-p
<raylu> kdubois, doens' tit do that automatically?
<inazad> raylu, how to know..
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: Sorry about the stupid questions; I'm a bit new to Ubuntu.
<jonalegend> kdubois_ depends on the filesystem of the memory
<scotty> whats the best way to alt tab from a game in linux?
<raylu> inazad, i don't think there's a way to tell
<scotty> since its running in wine
<GigaClon> ThanatosDrive, look for the words
<SurfnKid> will someone shoot my laptop
<SurfnKid> kthx
<GigaClon> ThanatosDrive, also start up Synaptic, its a GUI interface to repos
<jonalegend> if isn't ntfs use the option "-o rw,
<defrysk> ThanatosDrive, you are on any repository that is needed for the package if they are set up in your sources.list
<GigaClon> its under System / Admin
<kdubois> jonalegend: yeah, its a fat system. i'll figure it out. i'm just feeling really lazy today :-D
<gerro> jamman: turns out on menu.lst I have irq=poll at bottom by kernel images to load, however on forums people have said to use irqpoll
<ThanatosDrive> GigaClon: I have synaptic open right now.
<jamman> gerro, well, im not entiarly sure, so...
<GigaClon> there should a menu item for repositories
<phoenixz> xtacocorex: excuse me?
<gerro> jamman: debating on if I should change irq=poll or just add irqpoll in
<ph0enix> erm
<jamman> gerro, try to change it.
<ThanatosDrive> GigaClon: Okay. Looking at it now.
<Rezzie> Is it possible to remove the associated GPG key if I remove a repository from ym sources.lst?
<marnanel> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but does launchpad know about fast-user-switch-applet, and if not, where does apport for FUSA go?
<Rezzie> (and is it even worth it)
<jamman> gerro, if all else fails, change it back to the origianl at the boot propmt for grub.
<GigaClon> ThanatosDrive, check the box that says (universe)
<Jerome_> anyone with any ideas?
<jcnorman> django
<ThanatosDrive> GigaClon: You mena, uncheck it? Because all the boxes are already checked.
<GigaClon> then don't
<ph0enix> thanks for your help ops
<GigaClon> you have universe enabled
<ThanatosDrive> So I can run both multiverse and universe?
<GigaClon> just search for rouge-like
<gerro> jamman: I left the recovery mode settings alone
<defrysk> ThanatosDrive, yes
<jamman> gerro, not a bad idea.
<ahorner> whats the wine package name
<elpha> anyone know how to run a process continously?
<ahorner> nvm i got it
<elpha> like dmesg
<defrysk> ThanatosDrive, and actually you should
<Justi1> how do I install a rpm.bin?
<defrysk> Justi1, rpm.bin ? what package ?
<Justi1> java
<jonalegend> justil_ what do you mean a .rpm or a .bin?
<defrysk> Justi1, use the ubuntu package for java
<defrysk> !java
<astro76> elpha, if you're looking to monitor a log file you can use tail -f
<Justi1> sorry its .bin
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<elpha> astro76: cool
<ThanatosDrive> defrysk: What do you mean by that?
<jonalegend> also the java web site has a .bin for JRE v6
<defrysk> ThanatosDrive, you should activate both
<raylu> can anyone help me set group permissions on an ntfs mount?
<ckblackm> I'm having difficulty getting wireless (wifi) working on my fujitsu p2120 laptop w/ fiesty xubuntu installed.  Anybody have a bit to help?
<GigaClon> ThanatosDrive, you have both the way it should be just do a search for rouge-like
<kdubois> jonalegend: the little write lock switch was on... haha
<raylu> ckblackm, ifconfig?
<jonalegend> raylu_ so far i know if you mount an NTFS filesystem as rw, it is only for the root
<raylu> jonalegend, right....which is why I want to know how to allow multiple users to access it
<ckblackm> you want me to paste it to the webpage, raylu?
<raylu> jonalegend, i've figured out that -o uid=1000 let's me access it, but group always has 0
<jonalegend> the version of ntfs-3g that a got do not allow me to import permisions
<raylu> !pastebin | ckblackm
<ubotu> ckblackm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elpha> [38505.175473]  usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 96
<elpha> [38505.287389]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<elpha> [38505.503234]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<elpha> [38505.719080]  usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 97
<elpha> [38505.830995]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<elpha> [38506.046838]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<elpha> [38506.262682]  usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 98
<GigaClon> !paste
<bruenig> !paste
<elpha> [38506.670384]  usb 3-1: device not accepting address 98, error -71
<raylu> lol
<elpha> [38506.782304]  usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 99
<elpha> [38507.190002]  usb 3-1: device not accepting address 99, error -71
<bruenig> !ops | elpha
<ubotu> elpha: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-75-73-49-19.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by rob
<bruenig> oh he stopped
<rob> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-75-73-49-19.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by rob
<defrysk> bruenig, he sill needs a good kick ;p
<BillyBeans> anyone in hear running MUTT to check their mail?
<elpha> ...
<defrysk> still*
<bruenig> looked like a lengthy log
<marnanel> Does launchpad know about fast-user-switch-applet, and if not, where does apport for FUSA go? Or is there a better channel to ask on?
<jonalegend> you can use instead umask=007, gid=46, that will allow almost everybody to write
<defrysk> marnanel, /j #ubuntu-motu
<ckblackm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30070/
<bruenig> fast user switch applet is the worst name for an applet ever
<ThanatosDrive> Is there a way to bring my windows into the other workplace?
<ThanatosDrive> ! Nevermind, found it.
<BillyBeans> anyone in hear running MUTT to check their mail?
<marnanel> defrysk: thanks
<jonalegend> ThanatosDrive- that depends the keyboard shortcut that you want to do that
<raylu> BillyBeans....why mutt?
<who_cares> what's the path for the folder image that gnome shows?
<elpha> ok, I'm having problems with my flash drive, it isn't getting recognized
<wifenfeffer> hi, how do I connect to my bluetooth phone to transfer images ?  my phone supports BIP, but not FTP
<BillyBeans> im using mutt to connect to my postfix
<elpha> I'm getting this error
<h4ngedm4n> i used to love mutt, then decided a personal mail reader ought to be web accessible too :)
<elpha> "usb 3-1: device not accepting address 99, error -71"
<BillyBeans> mutt, i love command line
<BillyBeans> yet i need to help
<h4ngedm4n> i just followed the ubuntu community doc on setting up postfix with dovecot and it worked well
<scoobydoo28139> i need some help installing drivers
<ThanatosDrive> GIgaClon: Now that I've installed those packages, how do I find them?
<GigaClon> they might be in the menu
<scoobydoo28139> my card is 8500gt nvidia
<GigaClon> also try typing the name of the game in a terminal
<scoobydoo28139> .....................
<HackSign> i need help
<BillyBeans> "where the hell is mutt installed? anyone know?
<HackSign> when i installed some pkgs
<HackSign> it tellme i need xlib
<preaction> !enter | HackSign
<ubotu> HackSign: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HackSign> ok ~
<bruenig> HackSign, ubuntu like other like minded retarded distros decide to split include files, so you will need to install something-dev
<Kilgariff> I'm starting to like that bot...
<sfreak> BillyBeans, try typing "locate mutt" or "which mutt" on the command line without the quotes
<bruenig> xlibs-dev perhaps
<HackSign> ok xlibs-dev
<HackSign> i'll try
<nelsonuwp> so, I reinstalled ubuntu before i left for the weekend and forgot the password I set
<nelsonuwp> is there a way i can retrieve it or do I need to reinstall?
<dr_willis> nelsonuwp,  this ios linux - thers always a way.. now IF you want tolearn how to do it.. is the next part. :)
<defrysk> HackSign, apt-get build dep <package you are trying to compile> to get the needed dependencies for a to compile package
<dr_willis> nelsonuwp,  boot live cd, chroot to installed system. use passwd command. is one way.
<ThanatosDrive> What's the difference (In Synaptic) between Complete Removal, and Removal?
<scoobydoo28139> Isn't this the help channel?
<nelsonuwp> dr_willis, not quite sure what you mean chroot to installed system
<dr_willis> ThanatosDrive,  one removes all configs.
<dr_willis> nelsonuwp,  thats where the learning part comes in. :)
<nelsonuwp> dr_willis: well im all ears
<dr_willis> nelsonuwp,  You may want to do some reading. Theres a lot of little gotyas to watch out for.  Dont expect a magicial command or 2.
<HackSign> defrysk i downloaded a theme file on kde-look,when i run ./configure it tell me i need xlib
<dr_willis> nelsonuwp,  plus its somthing ive4 not had to do in ages. so i dont have the steps memorused.
<bruenig> HackSign, apt-cache search xlib
<h4ngedm4n> nelsonuwp: basically what you are trying to do is set a new password
<madmax> If the gnome terminal is crashing before I ever see a window, where would I find a log that might tell me why?
<HackSign> a it willreturm many items
<bruenig> HackSign, look for one that ends in -dev
<defrysk> HackSign, apt-cache search xlib and look for some -dev packages concerning xlib and install them
<nelsonuwp> h4ngedm4n: ok yes, exactly what im trying to do
<HackSign> ok
<HackSign> tks
* bruenig still doesn't understand splitting include files
<wifenfeffer> how do I make ubuntu act as a Bluetooth Printer so I can send images from my phone to my computer ?
<dr_willis> I wonder if im the only person that uses  one of a few select passwords...
<bruenig> I thought this was supposed to be newb friendly, splitting includes is not newb friendly
<defrysk> HackSign, its a matter of trial and error , be patient with searching and trying
<wifenfeffer> dr_willis, most people only have a select handfull of passwords to choose from
<Stormx2> How do I start X after it failed to load initially? (I've tweaked the config files)
<dr_willis> wifenfeffer,  then thers always 'password' :)
<astro76> madmax, you could try running it from xterm
<bruenig> Stormx2, startx
<h4ngedm4n> nelsonuwp: so once you boot the live cd, mount your root partition, you chroot to that root partition. from there the passwd command will override the entry in /etc/shadow
<wifenfeffer> dr_willis, that's a common one
<capo> anyone know good dock? kiba wont let me drag icons onto it for some reason
<towlieban> i am prompted for the password to unlock the default keyring but i never set a password. does anyone know what it is
<dr_willis> wifenfeffer,  :)
<dr_willis> towlieban,  its your users password by default i belive
<madmax> astro76:  xterm crashes too, and I'm not sure why.  It started happening after I changed some setting inside my xorg.conf
<towlieban> dr_willis i tried that but it didnt work
<nelsonuwp> h4ngedm4n: how do I mount it?
<defrysk> capo, alltray is my favorite docker
<wifenfeffer> madmax, so roll back your xorg.conf
<ckblackm> Anybody have time to take a look at my wireless setup?  I've posted info about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499350
<h4ngedm4n> nelsonuwp: via the mount command, what else?:)  but go do some googling and find your self a walkthrough
<madmax> astro76:  tried that too, doesnt help.  The terminal program starts loading, and then silently crashes about 30 seconds after that
<bruenig> ckblackm, if you care for any general help you need to load the driver
<towlieban> can anyone help me ? I am prompted for the password to unlock the default keyring but i never set a password. does anyone know what it is
<bullgard4> The term 'lm-sensors' seems to have 2 different meanings as Synaptics writes: "Lm-sensors is a hardware health monitoring package for Linux. It allows you to access information from temperature, voltage, and fan speed sensors. It works with most newer systems. The DEB program package 'lm-sensors' contains programs to help you set up and read data from lm-sensors. You will need lm-sensors and i2c kernel modules to use the DEB program packag
<bruenig> towlieban, does your password not work
<capo> but alltray puts the icons in the system tray.  isnt there one that is like apple's dock besides kiba?
<blackmamba> bwahahahahaha. okay, so before i couldn't get my refresh rate to go to 75Hz, right? well now, hahaha, well now i can't get my desktop resolution to go to 1440x900. it's set that way in xorg.conf, but the screen resolution dialog box has a ton of other resolutions. i'm using fglrx
<hackart> see
<towlieban> bruenig no
<blackmamba> on an ati radeon x700
<BillyBeans> so is anyone running mutt?
<ckblackm> bluenig: what driver are you  referring to?
<bruenig> towlieban, I would try to figure out where gnome-keyring puts it stuff and start deleting or changing configuration files
<strabes_> is there a way to prevent multiple instances of a program (gaim)
<dr_willis> strabes_,  some programs have that feature built in, but never seen a generic way to do it.
<bruenig> !info gnome-keyring
<ubotu> gnome-keyring: GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<ahorner> how do i specify a folder that has a space in the name in terminal
<towlieban> bruenig i figured it out. how do i change my keyring password ?
<dr_willis> ahorner,  'use quotes'
<astro76> bullgard4, one of the suggests for lm-sensors is sensord, that's what it should be referring to
<ckblackm> bruenig: what driver are you referring to?
<ahorner> umm
<bruenig> towlieban, what do you mean you figured it out
<BillyBeans> im trying to edit a file call .muttrc, for mutt has anyone done this before?
<dr_willis> ahorner,  try the <tab> key to complete the name.
<towlieban> bruenig i pasted my wpa password unitentionally not realizing it was the keyring password
<ahorner> its /ect/blah/blah/file name/something.file
<ahorner> but with the space it does it as two commands
<bruenig> ckblackm, I told you the advice was general, the most likely reason it doesn't show it as having wireless extensions is because whatever driver that is needed isn't loaded
<dr_willis> ahorner,  use quotes, or escape the space.
<ahorner> oh ok thx
<defrysk> ahorner a space is a \  and use the tab button for autocomplete
<BillyBeans> im trying to edit a file call .muttrc, for mutt has anyone done this before?
<bruenig> towlieban, I don't know how to change it, I try to keep away from that gnome stuff
<bullgard4> astro76: What does your noun 'suggest' mean? I only know a verb 'suggest'.
<archoniam> Hi, i hate to ask it, but is there any flavor of Linux let alone Ubuntu that can run Shockwave? (Yes, i am considering switching flavors just because of shockwave.
<bruenig> gnome-keyring is pretty much the sole reason I am not using networkmanager
<dr_willis> BillyBeans,  it shoiudl just ne a text file.. edit it with a editor.
<bruenig> archoniam, no
<blackmamba> are the desktop resolutions for the ati proprietary drivers set in a different configuration file than xorg.conf?
<bruenig> archoniam, wine
<ahorner> sigh im back
<BillyBeans> where is it?
<ahorner> now how do i move a file from one place to another in terminal
<ckblackm> bruenig: lsmod shows that it's loading the prism2 driver, is there some other driver I would need?
<bruenig> ahorner, mv file newfile
<ahorner> ty lol
<astro76> bullgard4, as in packages have depends, suggests, recommended, conflicts, etc...
<archoniam> bruenig: So, just download shockwave for windows and install shockwave in wine?
<dr_willis> Time to read a few bash tutorials. :)
<andrew____> how do I access my firefox plugins directory?
<bruenig> archoniam, shockwave is a browser plugin right?
<bruenig> andrew____, /usr//lib/firefox/plugins
<andrew____> thanks
<bruenig> take out one of those /
<mythtv> archoniam, is this a 64 bit os?
<capo> anyone know any good docks like kiba?
<andrew____> thats what i thought thanks
<bullgard4> astro76: So I will keep trying to understand your message using the hint you gave. Thank you.
<who_cares> what's the path for the folder image that gnome shows?
<fevel> hey guys...the new azureus on windows has awesome built in content
<bruenig> archoniam, if I am correct about that (why you don't answer is baffling) then you would want to install windows firefox through wine and then use windows firefox to install it
<fevel> how come my ubuntus azureus doesnt?
<archoniam> bruenig: No i
<dr_willis> fevel,  because its older - would be my guess
<mythtv> archoniam, if it's a 64 bit os it wont work
<astro76> bullgard4, right click in synaptic, and it will be under a submenu named suggests
<bruenig> mythtv, flash != shockwave
<defrysk> fevel, ask in #azureus
<SurfnKid> Hi guys, Im having a weird problem with Edgy and Feisty doesnt seem to boot to LIVE CD properly (X doesnt start)
<bruenig> fevel, it is likely that ubuntu has an old version of azureus
<fevel> dr_willis: oh...I see...is there a way to install the ultra latest packages through the repositories??
<astro76> bullgard4, also in the properties under depends tab
<SurfnKid> so Im on Edgy now with the ATI proprietary driver, but my video is choppy and my rendering says 'yes'
<bruenig> fevel, ubuntu is not too big on latest applications
<StR> hey how do i installed this libraries "/seamonkey-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0:
<dr_willis> fevel,  through the repos.. if they are not in the repos.. No.
<fevel> bruenig: why is that??
<bruenig> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<madmax> bah, its still happening.  I went back to my original xorg.conf file, and the gnome terminal started working again.  When I reconfigured my xorg.conf file again, the terminal started crashing again
<dr_willis> fevel,  ubuntu dosent do the 'cutting edge' stuff. :) there may be some alternetive repos out.
<bruenig> fevel, just aren't
<ubotu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0, vmware-player
<fevel> some safety reasons??
* archoniam smashes mythtv in the frickin' face, tells him to stfu, and does the same to bruenig for acting like a dumb@#$ with the way he worded all of this, and if you kickban or just kick or ban me, i'll go forums i dont care
<dr_willis> fevel,  go download it and  install it as a user, for a specific user. is what ya could do
<bruenig> StR, you see that, libgtk2.0-0
<StR> so sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<StR> ?
<madmax> when it crashes, it does so silently.  I thikn it has something to do with my xorg.conf file, but I dont know what
<conorkirkpatrick> I am reading over how to install Ubuntu over SSH, and I found this in one of the example config files: "braodcast 10.0.0.255" is it supposed to be "braodcast"?
<dr_willis> broadcast
<alecw1> !language archoniam
<bruenig> archoniam, you may wish to answer some questions when asked, when you say shockwave do you mean the plugin
<conorkirkpatrick> dr_willis: Thnx, I suppose I found a typo on this page then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<bullgard4> astro76: Yes, I have found an entry in my German vesion of Synaptic which could probably translate to English 'suggests'. -- Thank you.
<bruenig> got to love it when the idiots come in here and ask questions and then don't want answers
<scotty> whats the best media player for linux
<scotty> as ion music
<defrysk> bruenig, please be polite
<dr_willis> bruenig,  or get mad when you point them to the proper documention.
<dr_willis> which is what i try to do
<bruenig> !best | scotty
<ubotu> scotty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<madmax> where can I find the log file for the gnome terminal?
<bruenig> perhaps I should have pointed him to this when he asked for shockwave in linux: http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?linuxswp
<BillyBeans> does anyone in hear know the location of the MUTT .muttrc config file, i cant find it!!
<ahorner> how can i seed up the framerate of a game im playing under wine (its like .01 fps
<dr_willis> madmax,  there may be a /var/log/x????? log
<andrew____> this is what happened after i tried to install java
<astro76> conorkirkpatrick, fixed :)
<andrew____> bash: /usr/java/j2rel.4.2_01/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so: No such file or directory
<andrew____> suggestions?
<scotty> well what are soem good ones
<madmax> dr_willis: no such luck
<dr_willis> madmax,  could always exit to single user mode and just do 'startx' - This is about the xterm/gnometerminal crashing?
<Justi1> where can I install plugins so totem can play dvd's?
<bruenig> !dvd | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<milllmannn> where is MYSQL installed when using apt-get?
<bruenig> milllmannn, dpkg -L mysql
<dr_willis> milllmannn,  you expecting an icon?
<bruenig> or whatever its called
<madmax> dr_willis:  yeah, but I think I've got the wrong name, I dont mean xserver or GDM, I mean the actual gnome command line program
<scotty> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<milllmannn> it says its not installed...
<milllmannn> but i know it is
<andrew____> this is what happened after i tried to install java
<dr_willis> madmax,  if xterm is crashing.. you got somthing seriously wrong.
<andrew____> bash: /usr/java/j2rel.4.2_01/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so: No such file or directory
<milllmannn> because i just installed it
<andrew____> suggestions?
<bruenig> !info mysql
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<astro76> madmax, gnome-terminal
<dr_willis> milllmannn,  restart the mysql service
<bruenig> milllmannn, what is the real name of the package
<dr_willis> !find mysql
<bruenig> milllmannn, use that instead of mysql
<BillyBeans> does anyone in hear know the location of the MUTT .muttrc config file, i cant find it!!
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, libmysqlclient15-dev, libmysqlclient15off (and 82 others)
<dr_willis> BillyBeans,  if it exists.. in the users home dir.
<dr_willis> BillyBeans,  may be a system wide default in /etc/ or similer examples.
<defrysk> andrew____, tried the ubuntu package for java ?
<madmax> dr_willis:  It has something to do with my video configuration.  If I go back to my original xorg.conf, the gnome-terminal(thanks astro) will work just fine, once I modify my xorg.conf to the way I want it, the gnome-terminal wont run
<andrew____> what do you mean?  its not on add/remove
<dr_willis> madmax,  im curuis as to what you are changing.
<defrysk> !java | andrew
<ubotu> andrew: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bruenig> yet again, add/remove should not be installed by default, look at what it does
<madmax> dr_willis: The default config just has one monitor.  I use 3 monitors that are spaced between 2 geforce 7800 GT's, I'm sure the config is good because currently, all 3 monitors are up and working as they should be
<madmax> dr_willis: Every other program I can think of works just fine, except for the gnome-terminal program
<dr_willis> madmax,  there might be a log file in the users home dir. cant say that ive noticed lately however.
<Justi1> when I type 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh' in terminal, it says 'sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found'. How can I fix this?
<dr_willis> madmax,  i though you said xterm crashed also?
<bruenig> Justi1, have you installed libdvdread
<dr_willis> madmax,  could be the gnome-terminal is getting confused by the desktop settings, twinview/xinerama stuff perhaps.
<Radio> s hmmm
<Justi1> bruenig: I installed libdvddread3
<madmax> dr_willis: I mentioned earlier I think I had the wrong name.  X works just fine, full 3D acceleration, I can even play even online
<Radio> what is Samba used for?
<bruenig> Justi1, also whatever guide you are following that tells you to do that is old, just install libdvdcss yourself
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bruenig> probably ubuntuguide.org that piece of garbage
<madmax> dr_willis: Its just the gnome-terminal program that crashes
<conorkirkpatrick> "root@ubuntu:/# apt-get update
<conorkirkpatrick> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com] " is anything down?
<dr_willis> Radio,  sharing files to windows machines.
<Justi1> bruenig: how do I install it myself?
<bruenig> !dvd | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Justi1> bruenig: I am following that guide right now!
<bruenig> libdvdcss2
<bruenig> go get it
<madmax> dr_willis: Is there a way to get to the terminal to open up on a specific monitor?
<conorkirkpatrick> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com] " is anything down?
<Justi1> bruenig: it doesn't show up in synaptic
<bruenig> !dvd | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr_willis> madmax,  i dont use gnome.. never noticed..   ive used kstart under kubuntu for  a similer effect. Some of that may also be widnow manager specific.
<conorkirkpatrick> !universe | justi1
<andrew____> java is on the computer, its just not plugged into firefox.  what now?
<ubotu> justi1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Radio> thx dr_willis
<dr_willis> Justi1,  you need to set up the seveas Repsoitories..
<Radio> how can i disable it?
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, enabled by default, universe doesn't even contain that package
<Justi1> oh okay
<conorkirkpatrick> Bruenig: ok
<bruenig> Justi1, ubout keeps telling you where to find it
<madmax> dr_willis: If there was a log entry from gnome-terminal, where would it most likely be?  /var/log/?
<dr_willis> Radio,  its not installed by default.. so it shouldnt be enabled.
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com' (Does Ubuntu have any down servers?)
<Radio> hmm
<dr_willis> madmax,  dont expect one for just that program. there 'should' be some X logs about.
<andrew____> I have java on the computer, but I cant get Firefox to accept it
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, you mean mirrors and it is possible
<Radio> my firewall keeps on picking it up though :/
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: are there any mirrors of that server? I am trying to do an SSH install
<bruenig> andrew____, is the plugin in the firefox plugin directory
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, which mirror is it,
<dr_willis> madmax, ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log         -- is mine
<andrew____> let me check, i dont think so
<Nubbie> hey guys, i have a presentation to do tomorrow, i just want to know if i'll be able to use a projector no problem with feisty running intel drivers.
<madmax> dr_willis: I checked the X log, and the sys log too, nothing that I can see
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<madmax> dr_willis: jsut a sec
<dr_willis> madmax,  run the gnome treminal program from a xterm. :)
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, that appears to be up, the problem is on your end
<madmax> dr_willis: bah, cant get into the terminal to run that
<dr_willis> xterm and rxvt is our friend.. :)
<dr_willis> 'twin' is fun to use as a terminal program also
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, you can always put a country code before archive. like us.archive or uk.archive
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: Okay, although, what could be wrong? It has functional internet, (IE: I can Wget things)
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: K, I will try that
<bruenig> it did say temporary...
<Zieen> OK so my Ubuntu keeps locking up
<conorkirkpatrick> yes :D
<Zieen> Is there a log file I should be checking to find out why?
<andrew____> how do I view the plugin directory?
<Nubbie> zieen: but why?
<bruenig> andrew____, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Zieen> Nubbie: I don't know why my Ubuntu keeps locking up.  It just does.
<Nubbie> zieen: are you using compiz/beryl?
<Zieen> Nope.  Last night I had a fresh x64 install and tonight I'm using Wubi.
* bruenig thinks my ubuntu sounds weird
<Zieen> and last night I was locking up too... I should have mentioned that.
<andrew____> it tells me that it is a directory, nothing more
<Justi1> what sections should I enable for seveas?
<dr_willis> Zieen,  try a normal 32bit install yet?
<bruenig> andrew____, that is where the plugin needs to be
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<andrew____> bash: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins: is a directory
<milllmannn> using apt-get, where are things installed typically?
<madmax> dr_willis: What am I looking for after running that command?
<andrew____> how does one get it there? ive done everything the guides have told me
<bruenig> andrew____, if you had installed the plugin via package management it would already be in there, right it is a directory, the directory that contains the plugin
<Nubbie> !envy > Nubbie
<Zieen> dr_willis, I don't want to do a normal install as I don't like to partition my only drive and I need windows for work.  I'm on a 32-bit install now, but it's wubi.
<bruenig> andrew____, how did you install java
<dr_willis> madmax,  run the gnome terminal program from a xterm or rxvt and if it crashes it SHOULD print out some sort of info/error message
<Zieen> I experienced a lot of problems with my video card, I think that may have something to do with it all.
<dr_willis> Zieen,  good luck then. :) May want to just use vmware-server. might work better, no clue on wubi.
<madmax> dr_willis: The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error.
<madmax> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<madmax> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<madmax>   (Details: serial 105 error_code 2 request_code 78 minor_code 0)
<madmax>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<madmax>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<madmax>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<zero-9376> anyone know of a tool I can use to log all my terminal activity to a text file
<madmax>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<madmax>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Jamesinator> !ops | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Zieen> dr_willis: OK thanks.  I'll check with some friends ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-115-0-85.sbndin.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by rob
<dr_willis> madmax,  i never said id know what the errors ment. :)
<andrew____> should it be telling me the contents of the directory?
<andrew____> I     apt-get install java-package
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-71-115-0-85.sbndin.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by rob
<madmax> dr_willis: bah!  btw, was I not supposed to do that?
<mhz`> ?
<rob> madmax, no
<rob> !paste | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rob> use that instead
<dr_willis> madmax,  it was a useless flood of overkill information.. that said very little. :) other then 'it crashed'
<bruenig> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.28 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 352 kB
<mhz`> they need to speed up defragging
<mhz`> this blows
<andrew____> this is how i got it, my bad
<andrew____> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<bruenig> andrew____, ok that is not java that is some debian packaging utility
<bruenig> oh
<dr_willis> madmax,  coult try gnome-terminal --help and learn its command line options. there MAY be some optuions taht might kick it in the head..
<dr_willis> madmax,  or install some other terminal apps and use them
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: is there a command to send a file over the network to a certain IP?
<dr_willis> !find Terminal
<ubotu> Found: gnome-terminal, gnome-terminal-data, xfce4-terminal, xterm, aterm (and 28 others)
<bruenig> andrew____, that is for compiling java programs not for running
<andrew____> oh okay
<andrew____> so what do I run to get it
<bruenig> andrew____, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<andrew____> alright thanks
<andrew____> anything more after that?
<Jamesinator> Where are my bash history files kept?
<imbecile> what does "ipw3945 maximum thermal spin reached" mean? i believe it means my nic card got to hot and destroyed but am curious if anyone may know if i am correct
<jamman> your gay
<mhz`> Jamesinator, .bash_history
<Radio> :O
<mhz`> i think, or .history
<Jamesinator> mhz`: Thanks
<Jamesinator> !ops | jamman
<ubotu> jamman: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Radio> how do you check if you have a program installed?
<mhz`> .bash_history
<jamman> ass
* rob looks at jamman 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@160.7.244.25]  by rob
<Justi1> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jamesinator> Thanks rob.
<rob> np
<Justi1> do I need libdvdcss2-dev ?
<astro76> no
<andrew____> how would I uninstall that other thing i downloaded bruenig?
<khermans> Radio, aptitude show <package>
<Justi1> "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" still isn't working
<bruenig> andrew____, sudo apt-get remove java-package
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody know of a command to send a file to an ip on the internel network?
<bruenig> Justi1, it isn't supposed to
<bruenig> !dvd | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<andrew____> thanks again
<Radio> thanks khermans
<Justi1> I am following http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  and it says to type that in
<defrysk> Justi1, just install it , dont try to run it as you tried
<kavit> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Assassin`> ok one question how do i mount an .iso file??
<defrysk> Justi1, thats outdated info
<Assassin`> to make it run
<bruenig> !dvd | Justi1 please read the whole thing, I ubotu am getting tired of repeating this
<ubotu> Justi1 please read the whole thing, I ubotu am getting tired of repeating this: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<conorkirkpatrick> !mount | assassin`
<ubotu> assassin`: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bruenig> ubotu's cpu is taking a beating
<conorkirkpatrick> Poor thing... not
<Assassin`> gparted will do that?
<Assassin`> hmm
* Assassin` goes to try
<dhng> Hi, I'm having trouble enabling my wireless connection after I wake up my laptop from hibernation.
<Jamesinator> Assassin`: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <location of iso> /media/mounted-iso
<Jamesinator> Assassin`: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 (location of iso) /media/mounted-iso
<Jamesinator> Sorry, messed up that first one
<Assassin`> thanx
<Assassin`> ;)
<BillyBeans> PLEASe help me, does anyone in hear use mutt to read their email????
<Malachi> Flash Player 9 crashes when I do a certain task. Anyway I can switch to a different version?
<khermans> bruenig, how do i reinstall all currently installed applications in the feisty archive?
<dhng> Does anyone know how to enable wireless on a laptop after hibernation?
<bruenig> khermans, something with dpkg --get-selections or some such
<Nubbie> hey guys, i found the solution to my problem, about the dual screen / projector... i installed i810switch, killed x, and it instantly started working! i'm very happy, but I wish this package were included with ubuntu.
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody know of a command to send a file to an ip on the internel network?
<khermans> bruenig, yes what is that such
<sharp15> what does ubuntu use for configuration of alsa sound drivers?  apparently it's not alsaconf.
<bruenig> khermans, well I don't use ubuntu or debian so I don't have it in front of me
<khermans> bruenig, why are you in #ubuntu
<Jamesinator> !networking > jamesinator
<madmax> dr_willis: its just getting worse, I found a couple of commands that allow you to specify which screen or display to start gnome-terminal, but the errors multiply from that point on
<khermans> bruenig, your suggestion is incorrect though
<bruenig> khermans, the users need help more than any other channel, you go into the channels of other distros outside of gentoo and nobody really appears to need help
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody know of a command to send a file to an ip on the internel network?
<Nubbie> conorkirkpatrick: it would need to be over a protocol (ftp, nfs, whatever) and the receiving computer would need to authenticate you to receive the file.
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know how to get teamspeak2 working so i can talk?
<bruenig> khermans, I have seen it before, --get-selections and then --set-selections
<Flannel> !cloning | khermans, bruenig
<ubotu> khermans, bruenig: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<bruenig> you need to redirecto to a text file and then use that text file later in --set-selections
<bruenig> hmmm
<khermans> Flannel, i am not cloning
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: Try an openssh server on the receiving IP and use sshfs to mount it as a virtual directory tree on your local system
* bruenig wins
<conorkirkpatrick> Nubbie: Have any idea of a protocol from an Ubuntu box to Mac OS X (BSD?)
<dhng> Linux is so flaky, I thought using  manufacturer-supported hardware would solve all my problems
<khermans> bruenig, thats not what i asked
<Justi1> when I try to play a dvd, gxine says "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised."
<bruenig> khermans, it is
<dhng> turns out it's still crap
<imbecile> what does "ipw3945 maximum thermal spin reached" mean? i believe it means my nic card got to hot and destroyed but am curious if anyone may know if i am correct
<khermans> bruenig, Flannel, i asked how to reinstall all currently installed applications only in the feisty repository
<bruenig> khermans, just skip the part where it says to move my-packages
<Flannel> khermans: I know.  That's the command he's looking for though.  Why are you loking to reinstall all your packages?
<Nubbie> conorkirkpatrick: i think you can install nfs in OSX, i dunno for sure, i've hardly even used a mac, let alone dig around the guts of it.
<khermans> Flannel, bruenig, sorry it seems this is what i want --> aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty
<conorkirkpatrick> Nubbie: It is just BSD
<conorkirkpatrick> :D
<bruenig> khermans, same thing
<khermans> bruenig, no it is not
<bruenig> tis
<khermans> bruenig, no it is not
<bruenig> tis
<Jamesinator> khermans, bruenig, can you please take that to a query?
<madmax> So heres another newb question, I've never submitted a bug before, how do I do so?
<khermans> bruenig, i dont want things in feisty-updates
<Justi1> gxine says "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised." when I play a dvd. how can I fix this?
<conorkirkpatrick> madmax: #ubuntu+1 i think
<khermans> or even feisty-security
<khermans> or other repositories
<Nubbie> conorkirkpatrick: if i were you, i'd install gnome in your OSX. wouldn't that be fun?
<khermans> just feisty
<madmax> thanks
<khermans> bruenig, so your command is wrong
<Flannel> !bugs | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<khermans> anyways, thanks for trying
<bruenig> works the same, I just tried the two simultaneously in my virtual machines
<Justi1> !gxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> they did the same thing
<Justi1> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackmamba> so if i set my available resolutions to "1440x900" in xorg.conf and the screen resolution dialog gives me a bunch of 4:3 aspect ratio resolutions as options and forces me to use 4:3 aspect ratio, what do i do? using fglrx drivers on a radeon x700
<khermans> bruenig, no they do not, that will also include outside repositories
<conorkirkpatrick> Nubbie: I have tried, I can still run gnome-session, but it says some weird error, it has been a while :D (I use X11 on OSX)
<bruenig> khermans, I just did them both in my virtual machines, you can't argue with that
<conorkirkpatrick> Nubbie: Which means I could install... Beryl
<scotty> scotty_: Stay off my nicks.
<khermans> bruenig, yes i dont believe you
<Dinde> Hi, i tried this parameters -> acpi=off acpi=noirq pci=off pnpbios=off and i tried to disable quick boot, same hell it freezes when kernel is loading ... i also tried to pass floppy=thinkpad (hardware = thinkpad x60, ubuntu 7.04 (feisty)) if anyone have any idea ...
<madmax> #1 Bug on bugs.ubuntu.com:  Microsoft has a majority share....
<Dinde> :'(
<madmax> hehe
<bruenig> khermans, well I did, I mean anyone can say that, you try it
<bruenig> it does the same thing
<khermans> bruenig, no it does not
<khermans> bruenig, how can i make this clear
<bruenig> I just did it
<bruenig> how can I make that clearer
<khermans> bruenig, add in an external repository
<Flannel> Alright, guys, you disagree, it's no big deal.
<bruenig> this guy must just be trolling
<khermans> bruenig, then do the same, it will reinstall applications from your external repos
<bruenig> it didn't
<khermans> bruenig, aptitude is the only way
<defrysk> khermans, bruenig /join #yes-no
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: sudo apt-get install sshfs ; sshfs user@host:remotedir localdir
<Dinde> Does anyone has this problem : It freeze on Loading /casper/initrd.gz..... when you try ton install Ubuntu -_-
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: If you have an SSH server running on the system you're trying to transfer files between, sshfs will let you mount a virtual directory tree at localdir over SSH
<bruenig> hard to argue against evidence, I guess you can just say "well I don't believe the evidence" but I just tried it on vm and it worked same
<saxonjf> I installed pidgen, and I want to get rid of Gaim via synaptic, it tells me I have to remove "ubuntu-desktop."  Is there a workaround?
<defrysk> saxonjf, no
<khermans> bruenig, i also just tried --> # dpkg --get-selections | wc -l ==1390 packages *BUT* aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty == 1386
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> saxonjf,  donbt worry about it.. either leave it in.. or remove ubuntu-desktop. its a metapackage
<khermans> bruenig, did i make my point?
<bruenig> khermans, oh aptitude missed some of them, that's cool, aptitude is known to be flaky, it actually worked on mine though, aptitude craps out on occasion
<saxonjf> So there's no danger of erasing the whole desktop in doing that, DR?
<andrew____> hey does anyone run linux on their ipod?
<khermans> bruenig, no aptitude did not miss any
<dhng> how do I swtich from a wired connection to a wireless one?
<bruenig> khermans, it did on yours not mine though, that same command gives me 1276 for both
<bruenig> it breaks down sometimes
<khermans> bruenig, in fact aptitude picked exactly the right applications, whereas dpkg --get-selections got them all, even non-feisty packages, which is wrong
<dhng> /whoami
<khermans> bruenig, my point is not to reinstall all aplications, only applications in the feisty repository
<khermans> bruenig, i dont want to reinstall applications from external repositories
<bruenig> khermans, right works the same on both, its cool though, if you want to just troll in here spouting nonsense, your right to do so
<khermans> bruenig, this is not nonsense, dude, just chill ... you made a mistake its cool
<khermans> bruenig, i forgive you
<ste-foy> Hello
<Hail_Spacecake> for some reason I just booted into a console as root
<bruenig> khermans, chill? I am quite chill, you are the one trolling with crazy nonsense, I just did them both simultaneously on my beowulf cluster vm and they work the same
<Hail_Spacecake> instead of the x windows login box
<bruenig> khermans, I will try to see what screwed up on aptitude for you and submit the patch upstream
<bruenig> good find
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I restart x windows?
<khermans> bruenig, did you add an external repository?
<dhng> hail_spacecake: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<bruenig> we should probably !offtopic this
<bullgard4> lsmod lists 102 modules. Do they include the modules which Synaptic suggests for lm-sensors in its text: "The DEB program package 'lm-sensors' contains programs to help you set up and read data from lm-sensors.  For 2.6 kernels, use the modules that are already in the kernel tree."?
<mhz`> anyone know the typical size of a chassis cooling fan? i'm thinking between 40-60mm
<Flannel> Hail_Spacecake: sounds like you hit the recovery console at your GRUB menu.  reboot and select a regular kernel (not the recovery one)
<Hail_Spacecake> oh
<Hail_Spacecake> yeah, I might've done that
<Hail_Spacecake> I hit a random key at the GRUB menu
<Hail_Spacecake> thanks
<nprice> saxonjf, leave gaim, 7.10 will replace it with pidgin
<CyziQ> witam
<CyziQ> jest ktos z polski ?
<Flannel> !pl | CyziQ
<ubotu> CyziQ: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<CyziQ> dzieki !
<CyziQ> thx
<dhng> is there an official package of Pidgin?
<bruenig> dhng, not in feisty
<saxonjf> nprice, I've been wanting to switch, but had been waiting for an apt package
<Flannel> dhng: No.  Not until gutsy.  Pidgin was released too late for feisty.
<bruenig> saxonjf, there won't be one for 4 months
<saxonjf> How can you address someone in red like that?
<scotty> scoobtits: Please stop trying to use my nicks. Scotty, scotty_, scotty__, and most variations of them are mine. If you could use your current nick permanently, it would mean I wouldn't get pinged, and thus wouldn't have to ghost you.
<Jordan_U> !prefix | saxonjf
<bruenig> saxonjf, prefix their name
<ubotu> saxonjf: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<scoobtits> scotty, thats not me
<saxonjf> !prefix | breunig
<ubotu> breunig: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<bruenig> what the hell
<nprice> saxonjf, whenever you say someone else's name it makes it red
<nprice> saxonjf, when you just talked to me it was red
<bruenig> saxonjf, see this line is red
<bruenig> this one isn't
<saxonjf> !prefix | bruenig is it red now?
<ubotu> bruenig is it red now?: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<andrew____> is there anyway to play music ripped of your ipod?
<nprice> saxonjf, you don't need to do !prefix
<nprice> saxonjf, just say the person's name
<StR> !prefix
<scotty> scoobtits: Then it is someone on your network. Your hosts and IPs are identical.
<saxonjf> nprice is it red without the word, now?
<nprice> yes
<scoobtits> yea i think it was the other computer, it must have signed in
<dhng> is there a way to stop fsck from running after the drive had been mounted a certain number of time?
<bruenig> saxonjf, you have to prefix the message with the hex ff0000 for it to be red, but it only shows up as red to others
<Jordan_U> saxonjf, Sorry for confusing you, there is no need to use !prefix ( that is a message to the bot to display a message )
<scotty> scoobtits: Regardless, I'd appreciate it if you'd stop.
<scoobtits> no prob
<bruenig> scotty loves his nickname
<scotty> It's just annoying to be pinged whenever he says something or joins a channel I'm in
<Justi1> gxine says "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised." when I try to play a DVD. how can I fix this?
<bruenig> !codecs | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<saxonjf> Al right, everything seems OK with removing gaim... I am having permission problems... I am trying to move a package from desktop to /user/share/xmms/skins/ but it says I don't have permission, and I don't know why.
<Justi1> if I see !dvd one more time...
<conorkirkpatrick> !dvd | Just1l
<ubotu> Just1l: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<defrysk> Justi1, reat the codecs info
<conorkirkpatrick> Just1l: have you read every page?
<bruenig> saxonjf, you need to do it using sudo, sudo mv whatever /usr/share/xmms/skins
<andrew____> i ripped music of my ipod, and it plays with movie player but not amarok or rythmbox, any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Well if you followed the instructions there you wouldn't get that error
<vik> I've just been looking at top and evolution-data-server seems to be chewing most of my CPU time. I don't really use evolution much except for the calendar - any ideas how to manage this?
<Justi1> I did!
<conorkirkpatrick> Just1n: try this: sudo apt-get install k9copy
<Radio> o.o
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Then what are you using to play the DVD?
<Radio> k9copy?
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, k9copy is for copying the dvd not for watching it
<Justi1> gxine
<conorkirkpatrick> Oh
<conorkirkpatrick> Justi1: sudo apt-get install VLC
<conorkirkpatrick> OR something
<conorkirkpatrick> Try VLC
<defrysk> !dvd | conorkirkpatrick
<ubotu> conorkirkpatrick: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bruenig> vlc will work
<defrysk> ;p
<Justi1> what is vlc
<bruenig> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<andrew____> i ripped music of my ipod, and it plays with movie player but not amarok or rythmbox, any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Justi1, It's a cross platform player that plays just about everything out of the box
<conorkirkpatrick> defrysk: I don't even have X yet! I am doing a manual SSH install, plus I don't have any good DVDs, I need ~VHS
<conorkirkpatrick> !VHS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Justi1> cool
<conorkirkpatrick> !xgrid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgrid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conorkirkpatrick> What does xgrid do?
<Justi1> !info xgrid
<ubotu> Package xgrid does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jordan_U> Justi1, It is the best player for OSx and WIndows too IMHO
<Justi1> vlc?
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody know how I can get a file from Ubuntu to Mac OS X over the network
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Yes
<conorkirkpatrick> Ubuntu has no GUI either
<madman91> does anyone know how i can get steve summit's C notes (on K+R's book) in one pdf / html file?
<dope> if you forgot your root password is there anyway to recover or change it?
<madman91> i see his site.. but how do i down it all
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, scopy
<Justi1> jordan_U: then ill install it on our old windows machine
<Jordan_U> Justi1, My last windows machine ran 3.1 ;)
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: where can I get Scopy, apt doesn't have it
<saxonjf> quit
<sidlet> Anybody here have experience backing up their DVD's to DivX format?
<Justi1> jordan_u: my dad won't let me install some linux on ours :/
<preaction> conorkirkpatrick: i think what he means is "scp".
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, It is available in the default install, it's is on all *NIX boxes
<Nubbie> sidlet: use ogg theora.
<sidlet> Nubbie: okay, using what?
<Nubbie> !theora | sidlet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> what!
<Justi1> Is there a good converter (for ubuntu) that can convert mp3 to ogg?
<sidlet> Justil: theres a few scripts for nautilus on gnome-look.org
<Nubbie> sidlet: use a program thoggen.
<sidlet> thoggen? hmm
<Nubbie> sidlet: its dead simple.
<matkix> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nubbie> sidlet: make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed.
* sidlet is googling for thoggen
<Nubbie> sidlet: sudo apt-get install thoggen
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, You may need to enable "remote login" on OSx ( which really means allowind ssh which scopy uses )
<preaction> Jordan_U: it's "scp"
<defrysk> Justi1, bad idea converting from one compression to another will make the quality go down
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I already have that, I enjoy SSH'ing :D
<Nubbie> ssh is prime.
<Jordan_U> preaction, knew that, my bad :)
<Justi1> defrysk: I don't have all of the cd's I got the music from :/
<Nubbie> one more question about dualhead guys. it's only extending my desktop, but i want two different desktops, different panels everything, since i won't be using the second monitor all of the time.
<Nubbie> can somebody help me set that up?
<Justi1> how do I play a dvd with vlc?
<madman91> how can i snatch all of this site (  http://www.eskimo.com/~scs/cclass/notes/top.html  ) and put it into a pdf or html file?
<dhng> anyone know how to load the wireless module on a Dell E1505N?
<Jordan_U> Justi1, "Open disk"
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone, I am trying the dialup modem on my toshiba satellite laptop (Agere softmodem) to work on ubuntu, do you think it's worth the trouble or should i just get an external modem?
<Nubbie> i'm using i810 drivers with i810switch installed.
<khermans> bruenig, you still here?
<Nubbie> g0dd3ss: agere has drivers for linux.
<Justi1> jordan_u: it takes me to the main menu, I click play, and it closes out
<Nubbie> g0dd3ss: that doesn't mean your modem will work, or that it will be easy, but i suggest you look into it.
<hatter> anyone know how to fix this in evolution :  error while storing folder 'inbox'l : summary and folder mismatch, even after sync
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Do you have libdvdcss installed?
<g0dd3ss> they do? well i've tried with this scanmodem and installed slmodem thing, keeps saying modem not found when i try to dial withit
<Nubbie> g0dd3ss: because you haven't installed the lucent agere drivers.
<Justi1> jordan_u: I have libdvdcss2
<conorkirkpatrick> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<conorkirkpatrick> " anybody know whats wrong?
<khermans> Flannel, there is definitely a bug in dpkg --get-selections
<g0dd3ss> yah well i just followd instructions scanmodem gave me, ok i will look into it thanks, no doubt i will spend another few hours tearing my hair out 8-}
<bullgard4> lsmod lists 102 modules. Do they include the modules which Synaptic suggests for lm-sensors in its text: "The DEB program package 'lm-sensors' contains programs to help you set up and read data from lm-sensors.  For 2.6 kernels, use the modules that are already in the kernel tree."?
<khermans> Flannel, where is bruenig to test with his nice vms
<Justi1> !info libdvdcss
<conorkirkpatrick> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<conorkirkpatrick> " anybody know whats wrong?
<oscuro_> mmh I just burned the feisty iso.
<Justi1> !info libdvdcss2
<oscuro_> but when I get into the live desktop.
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6 (feisty-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Nubbie> !restricted > justi1
<sbalneav> conorkirkpatrick: Your internet connections down, or your dns server's wrong
<g0dd3ss> your dns not working right conorkirkpatrick ?
<oscuro_> I can't move the cursor.
<oscuro_> it's terrible.
<oscuro_> it's happening now coming from 2 different isos.
<Nubbie> oscuro_: is it a ps/2 mouse?
<conorkirkpatrick> sbalneav: Hmm, I can wget things, and all other internet related things work, just not that
<oscuro_> nubbie I think so!
<dfgas> anyone got a dell with the stupid green shroud that goes over the heatsink?
<oscuro_> it's not usb for sure.
<mikeyb> i was wondering if someone could provide me with some dual booting vista / ubuntu 7.04 help (with 2 physical hard disks)
<Nubbie> oscuro_: did you unplug it with the computer on?
<rafaelscj> How can I set 1280x800 (Intel)?
<mikeyb> i had one of those dells
<Nubbie> oscuro_: plug it back in and reboot your computer. might fix it
<oscuro_> no nubbie, never touched it.
<mikeyb> with the crappy cooling fan and shroud
<Nubbie> rafaelscj: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Should work then, strange
<Nubbie> oscuro_: check it?
<oscuro_> I'm gonna try nubbie.
<oscuro_> but
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Does it work with any other DVD's ?
<sbalneav> conorkirkpatrick: Maybe canonical servers are overloaded.  Wait and try again later.
<oscuro_> then, why I have no problem while loading this former ubuntu distro? :(
<bullgard4> oscuro_: Please do not issue three messages one after the other if they could have been put into a single one. Respect the needs of 700 other users of this channel.
<ReSpEcT> i got a big ? about ubuntu
<Nubbie> mikeyb: install windows first, because it will pwn any other bootloader.
<liquiddoom> <ReSpEcT
<oscuro_> I'm sorry won't happen again.
<Nubbie> mikeyb: then install ubuntu.
<ReSpEcT> i am having trouble loading it
<liquiddoom> !ask | ReSpEcT
<ubotu> ReSpEcT: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<conorkirkpatrick> sba1neav: Well, I was doing it through SSH (iMac->Ubuntucomp) and I tried it right from the host machine, and it worked fine
<khermans> bruenig, dpkg --get-selections returns every package state (even packages in the "deinstall" state), not to mention package such as realplay, which come form the commercial repository
<rafaelscj> I forgot, something like: apt-get install 915resolution
<mikeyb> nubbie: i did
<Nubbie> mikeyb: allocate enough space when installing windows for linux, or just defrag your drives in windows and resize them while installing ubuntu.
<khermans> bruenig, when you do aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty, you only get the packages in the correct repository
<ReSpEcT> i have been installing it for bout a hour now and my screen just stays blank
<mikeyb> ubuntu is on a slave drive on IDE
<mikeyb> windows is on master
<Nubbie> mikeyb: none of that matters.
<mikeyb> o?
<mikeyb> i dont get grub bootloader, just boots straight to win
<Justi1> my cd drive made a crunching noise
<khermans> bruenig, try aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty-updates
<sbalneav> conorkirkpatrick: The message indicates it couldn't resolve the domain name.  That indicates that something with dns isn't happy.  How you've got things set up on your network will affect this.
<khermans> bruenig, i prove my point
<Nubbie> mikeyb: as long as one is master, one is slave, you're in the clear. all that does is tell the computer which IDE channel to communicate with the hard drive on.
<mikeyb> right
<ReSpEcT> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mikeyb> but i do not have any option to boot into ubuntu
<mikeyb> that i can see
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, What was it last doing when it froze and can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ( F7 to get back to X ) ?
<Nubbie> mikeyb: you actually installed it from the livecd?
<mikeyb> yes sir
<conorkirkpatrick> sba1neav: Well, all is well now, I am doing it from the host machine
<Justi1> jordan_u: it works for star wars, but not for pirates
<mikeyb> i heard of using easyBCD for modifying vista's bootloader
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Is the drive GRUB was installed to the one you have set to boot?
<mikeyb> no
<Nubbie> mikeyb: don't use vista's bootloader, use grub.
<ReSpEcT> it was checking all the list on installs and saying ok out to the right then went to a black screen and stayed there for bout 30 mins now
<mikeyb> my bios will not let me configure boot to put one hard drive before the other though
<Nubbie> mikeyb: reboot into a livecd, and fix your grub.
<Nubbie> !grub > mikeyb
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Might be a change in the DRM or a scratched disk ( more likely the former if it works in other players )
<mikeyb> im on livecd now thankfully
<mikeyb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mikeyb> that should help
<Nubbie> mikeyb: make sure when you're editing your grub, that you're editing the grub installed on the drive already, not the one running in the live envirnment.
<Justi1> jordan_u: what is the DRM
<Andyho> yippee!! FINALLY gut ubuntu to install! :)
<ifeveryoushoulda> DRM is the devil.
<mikeyb> i thoguht grub would have to be located on the disk that ubuntu is on
<mikeyb> it can be on the disk with vista?
<mikeyb> and still allow me to choose to boot ubuntu?
<Nubbie> nobody mentions the D word in this channel.
<mikeyb> D word?
<mikeyb> o
<mikeyb> ?
<mikeyb> oh DRM
<mikeyb> lol nm
<Nubbie> mikeyb: um... i'm not sure about that. i would ditch vista if i knew for certain if i needed it for school or not, and if my computer came with a damn vista installation cd.
<Eleaf> does anybody use digikam?  I can see the thumbnails of my raw images fine, but when I click on one to open the editor, it is just black.  The image displays fine when not RAW (.CRW)
<mikeyb> haha
<mikeyb> i need to use photoshop CS3 and Dreamweaver
<rustalot> Eleaf: what editor are you using
<mikeyb> unsupported by Wine
<Eleaf> rustalot, digikam
<GigaClon> anyone know why the PCM level of my sound card jumps around on its own?
<Eleaf> rustalot, just the built in digikam viewer/editor
<Nubbie> mikeyb: then use vmware.
<Nubbie> mikeyb: lol
<Justi1> gigaclon: mine does too
<GigaClon> whats your card?
<mikeyb> ugh, its business use, i dont think i can sacrifice 7 or 8 years of experience with my otehr software
<mikeyb> i want to support free software really bad
<Jordan_U> Justi1, DRM is a technology made specifically to keep you from doing what you want to do with the content you paid for
<Justi1> gigaclon: I don't have one, it part of motherboard
<mikeyb> but, ya know, i can't put a halt on my business
<Justi1> digital rights management?
<GigaClon> i have a AC97 chipset
<mikeyb> im still not sure how to boot - but ill keep messing
<Nubbie> mikeyb: then tell your bosses to start teaching gimp and whatever other web design programs are out there for linux.
<Andyho> Nubbie: does vmare support dreamweaver and photoshop?
<Justi1> gigaclon: I think applications can change it
<mikeyb> <--- self employed
<rustalot> Eleaf: I had a problem once with Raw. where it wouldn't work i konqueror, but I opened with digikam and it worked. Do other apps open them ok?
<mikeyb> i make the decisions >:D
<Nubbie> andyho: it supports everything that doesn't require 3d acceleration.
<Jordan_U> Justi1, http://www.defectivebydesign.org/what_is_drm
<Eleaf> of course rustalot , I normally use ufraw
<rustalot> Eleaf: I have no idea.
<Eleaf> do I need a kibi plugin or something to display raw in digikam??
<Nubbie> andyho: ie. 3d games won't work in vmware... google earth won't work in vmware.
<Justi1> jordan_u when I put vlc in fullscreen, the video playback becomes choppy- can I fix this?
<Andyho> Nubbie: cool deal.. I'm not much into gaming.. just design work! maybe the occasional diner dash! LOL
<rustalot> Nubbie: The problem is that the GIMP kinda sucks when you compare it to photoshop.
<bruenig> Justi1, how good is your cpu
<bruenig> who is this khermans guy
<Jordan_U> Justi1, It depends on what the setting on vlc currently are and how fast your computer is
<Andyho> been trying to get away from windows forever..
<phreck_> rustalot: thats why PS costs hundreds of dollars
<phreck_> and theGIMP is free
<Eleaf> that's not a very valid response
<d2leo> I wanted to see if there is a way to get files from my ubuntu laptop from y networked windows machine.
<bruenig> did he not notice I was away, he fired off about 6 messages up there
<rustalot> phreck_: So?
<Nubbie> rustalot: yeah, thats why i told him to use photoshop in vmware.
<Eleaf> the gimp doesn't compare to photoshop because recently it lacks ingenuity and revolutionary addition and adaptation.
<Justi1> jordan_u: its fast, but would running xgl affect it?
<phreck_> so what do you expect?
<robert_> where does gimp look for it's fonts?
<phreck_> be realistic at least.
<Eleaf> robert_, try the .fonts dir in your home directory
<robert_> I got nothing there
<bruenig> Justi1, it might
<rustalot> phreck_: I expect that people will teach the apps that work best
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Yes, XGL slows down everything, and ATI's drivers aren't very good either
<Eleaf> make a directory robert_ , and put your fonts there.
<Nubbie> rustalot: but when you consider what is the best deal for the money, open source always wins.
<Eleaf> such as .ttf fonts
<phreck_> gimp works best in linux =D
<h4ngedm4n> just pick the tool that works for you and avoid X better than Y arguments
<robert_> I'm looking for a specific one though
<Justi1> jordan_u: if I switch my windows manager from beryl to gnome, will it disable xgl, or will I have to log out and in?
<ReSpEcT> my ubuntu is not installing after the checks it went to a blank screen and now it just sits there can anybody help
<Jordan_U> Justi1, You have to log out
<ReSpEcT> do i need a previous version of linux installed first
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, No
<Andyho> do most of you have a single os or dual boot?? just curious
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, Where is it freezing exactly? Do you get to the desktop at all?
<ReSpEcT> no
<d2leo> How can I map my networked windows hardrive to show up on my ubuntu laptop?
<bullgard4> Andyho: I'm using a dual-boot computer.
<Andyho> respect: I was having the same problem.. mine was a vid card issue.. took it out and it installed fine
<rustalot> Andyho: I'm all Kubuntu now, but my new comp will have Vista preinstalled
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, You might try the alternate CD, it is a text based installer
<Justi1> jordan_u: must be beryl, because I disabled that and it works fine now. thanks for your help.
<ReSpEcT> it was installing telling me everything was ok went to next step and has been there since
<Jordan_U> Justi1, np
<Nubbie> Andyho: my laptop came with vista, and i'm going away to school in september. i would ditch vista if i knew i didn't need it, but it didn't come with an installation cd, so i kinda want to keep it around until i find out for sure i can dump it. before that i've been using linux exclusively for 4 years.
<Jordan_U> Justi1, I think there is a preference to turn off beryl when using full screen apps
<ReSpEcT> i am using the one i made from the download of the linux site
<ste-foy> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nubbie> justi1: add vlc to the excluded list in beryl.
<cec> Nubbie, you can make back cds of you vista
<h4ngedm4n> Nubbie: if you are going away to college, your school should provide whatever else you need in their labs
<Nubbie> cec: really?
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, So it did get to the Desktop?
<ReSpEcT> no
<octavarium> does ubuntu 7.04 have an easy to use GUI installer?
<cec> yes, I did with my thinkpad notebood
<ste-foy> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cec> notebook
<Jordan_U> octavarium, YEs
<Nubbie> octavarium: of course, this is the year 2007 :)
<ste-foy> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> cec: could you enlighten me?
<octavarium> is there good support for ati cards?
<ste-foy> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, You need to click on the install icon on the desktop to begin the install so I don't think it has tried to install anything yet
<Andyho> that's cool. I have mandriva on my server and my other pc has media center and laptop xp.. but I'm just tired of all the windows crap! so hopefully I'll stick with ubuntu if I can get everything I need to work on it! :)
<d2leo> How do I get files from my networked windows machine to my laptop with feisty installed?
<Nubbie> octavarium: as good as ATI supports their customers, which isn't that bad.
<oscuro_> me again, I just reboot, the cursor didn't move again :( then I unplug, and plug again the mouse (which has 6 sticks, I guess it's ps/3) and the cursor is just freeze.
<Jordan_U> d2dchat, Places -> Netw2ork
<octavarium> so ubuntu should automatically configure the cards and xorg, and all that right?
<cec> On my system there is a menu item for backing up the entire preinstalled system. You can only do it once, so don't lose the cd.
<Nubbie> andyho: what do you need working?
<ReSpEcT> put the cd in from the beging of boot up and it went staight to the ubuntu menu that offers install, check cd, memory test and so on
<d2dchat> Jordan_U, ?
<Nubbie> octavarium: you'll need to configure xorg yourself, but it's really easy, and mostly automated.
<Jordan_U> d2dchat, If you are already sharing the folder from windows it should show up there
<Nubbie> octavarium: easy as sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d2dchat> Jordan_U, haha did i ask that question a long time ago or something? :)
<Andyho> I have a chat client I have for work and of course they don't have any support other than windows :( and then like I said, photoshop and dreamweaver are the other main progs I use
<Nubbie> andyho: what chat protocol does it use? and i forgot about the photoshop and all that.
<sidlet> Andyho, your chat client doesnt work under wine?A
<sixtyeight> How can I go about editing my xorg.conf file from the command line? I screwed something up and now I can't load X... :] 
<dope> what's the command to look at harddrive space?
<Nubbie> sixtyeight: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sonic11> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<defrysk> sixtyeight, use nano
<sidlet> dope: df -h
<ReSpEcT> jordan should i let windows load and select the install form there instead
<Nubbie> sixtyeight: or do it sonic11's way if you have countless hours to waste.
<Nubbie> sonic11: ;)
<oscuro_> I can't install feisty if I can't work with the mouse once into the live desktop, what can I do, what could it be, thanks for any suggestion.
<Andyho> I'm not entirely sure! I'm about to see if it'll work with wine.. the company I work for is kasamba.com
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, No,it sounds like you are using an old version of Ubuntu though, are you using 7.04 ?
<ste-foy> Hello
<ReSpEcT> yes
<PurpZeY> oscuro_: Is it a USB mouse?
<Sonic11> =O!
<oscuro_> no, it's ps something.
<oscuro_> has 6 sticks, to plug in.
<sixtyeight> Haha... well, I know what entry I added that screwed it up, so if I could get to an editing program I could easily fix it. I forgot about Nano. Thanks for the responses, though!
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, I would try the alternate CD then
<ReSpEcT> have tried desktop and ultimate which is what i am installing now
<PurpZeY> oscuro_: It's a ps/2 mouse and it isn't working out of box?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | ReSpEcT
<ubotu> ReSpEcT: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Nubbie> np sixtyeight.
<ReSpEcT> Jordan_u, can i download that somewhere
<krinns_> hi all
<oscuro_> it works in this forme version on ubuntu with no problem, but I want to install feisty, and mouse simply doens't move there. So I can't reach the 'install'.
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, Yes from ubuntu.com, just check the box at the bottom for the alternate CD when you download
<ReSpEcT> k ty will try it
<krinns_> my evolution has some prbs when i try to save any attatchment with spaces like Market plan.doc through evlotion it saves as maret%plan.doc
<oscuro_> also, the ingegrity of the iso is ok.
<krinns_> any idea how i make it correct
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition" is not official and is very hackish IMHO
<Nubbie> oscuro_: tab your way over to it ;)
<krinns_> join #evolution
<oscuro_> nubbie, how can I do that? sorry I'm just too noob.
<Nubbie> oscuro_: look at your keyboard. locate "TAB"
<Nubbie> lol
<Andyho> LOL
<osxdude|palmTX> LMAO
* Nubbie sighs
<octavarium> thx for your help im sure i will enjoy your free os
<Andyho> enter might help too ;)
<Nubbie> oh yeah, spacebar works too i believe.
<defrysk> gosh , thats where tab if for ? *scribble scribble
<Jordan_U> osxdude|laptop, Andyho That wasn't called for
<oscuro_> I'm feel ashamed :(, ok let's see, but what if once installed it continues the same, it would be kinda difficult to be tabbing all the time.
<osxdude|palmTX> Jordan_U: sorry...
<Nubbie> oscuro_: but it might not happen in the installation.
<ahron>  hello. i have a fresh feisty install and my usb device transfer speeds seem super slow. is their a chance i could unload a usb module and load a faster one? i couldnt find anything online about slow usb, but it definitly seems like these arent 2.0 speeds
<Nubbie> oscuro_: just curious, what kind of mouse is it? generic laser mouse or what?
<mhz`-> dumb question..
<oscuro_> I'll trust you guys then, I'm going into, bye.
<oscuro_> it's a very old one, it's a genius.
<mhz`-> i'm defragging my drive now, that i'll be dual booting w/ xp
<h4ngedm4n> isnt that a bit naive to assume it will magically work in the installed version when it doesnt in the live cd?
<Nubbie> oscuro_: i would consider buying a new 6 dollar one.
<mhz`-> create the free space now then boot into ubuntu install?
<oscuro_> bbl
<oscuro_> thanks.
<ReSpEcT> Jordan_u, one more ? my roommate seems to think one of the RAM sticks i have in is effecting it but i say it isnt't because xp pro loaded and ran on it
<Frogzoo> ReSpEcT: reboot & choose "memtest" from the grub prompt
<jmazikowski> hi, i installed jdk1.6.0_u2 and created the appropriate symlinks in /usr/bin, but when i try to run gui java app, it just gives me a window with a big grey panel without any contents. i have tried both frostwire and an app i wrote myself. what could be the problem? i dont get any errors when running them either
<mikeyb> how would i find whether Grub was installed to my master or slave HDD
<mikeyb> ?
<Nubbie> jmazikowski: run java -jar /path/to/jar
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, Run the memtest from GRUB or the LiveCD
<jmazikowski> mikeyb: it should be the master by default... for the mbr
<bullgard4> lsmod lists 102 modules. Do they include the modules which Synaptic suggests for lm-sensors in its text: "The DEB program package 'lm-sensors' contains programs to help you set up and read data from lm-sensors.  For 2.6 kernels, use the modules that are already in the kernel tree."?
<osxdude|palmTX> mikeyb: play with you boot menu or boot order
<Vsop_Vsop> G'day folks... Just installed 6.10 to my inspiron 9400 having troubles getting the nic to work.. any thoughts??
<Nubbie> jmazikowski: tell me if that worked.
<ReSpEcT> k
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, You can also re-install grub wherever it needs to go] 
<jmazikowski> Nubbie: what do you mean? i am not trying to run a .jar
<osxdude|palmTX> nic?
<mikeyb> how would i do that
<mikeyb> because ubuntu is on a 2nd hard disk
<Vsop_Vsop> Network interface card
<summer_s4> Hi.  I just installed ubuntu (on a dif computer) and i have troubles
<mikeyb> than is not enabled on boot order
<mikeyb> that*
<Nubbie> jmazikowski: your java application isn't in a jar. :o
<Jordan_U> !grub | mikeyb
<ubotu> mikeyb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mikeyb> so grub never launches
<capo> how do i run zsnes?  i installed it with synaptic but i cant find it in the applications menu
<mikeyb> man this is confusin, ill keep trying though
<Nubbie> mikey: follow the one about recovering ubuntu after installing windows.
<osxdude|palmTX> mikeyb: restart your compu, prezs the F* button that is linked to boot menu
<jmazikowski> Nubbie: no, i am just running the class... it is an app i wrote but am not finished with yet, so i didnt jar it
<summer_s4> I have a wireless adapter, and i cannot connect to my wireless network
<summer_s4> can someone help me?
<Nubbie> capo: create a menu launcher for it, zsnes is the command.
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Or you could set the drive with Ubuntu on it to boot by default
<mikeyb> i think thats wha ti need to do
<File13> hello all
<jmazikowski> on my dapper install, i ran it fine... but now that i have java setup on fiesty, it doesnt work
<mikeyb> because my BIOS does not allow me to choose slave HD for boot
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, !hi | File13
<summer_s4> Can someone plz help me?
<mikeyb> only selection is "hard disk"
<Nubbie> jmazikowski: i have been having some issues with java lately too, some web applets aren't working for me.
<osxdude|palmTX> mikeyb: go to the "boot" category and change the hdd priority.
<mikeyb> there is no option for "hard disk 2" or anything else
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, Ask your question, if anyone can help they will
<summer_s4> I have a wireless adapter and network,
<mikeyb> boot category where?
<Nubbie> mikeyb: there is, it's called /dev/hd1
<jmazikowski> Nubbie: is it just that version of java? or am i just SoL?
<summer_s4> and ubuntu won't connect to the wireless network.
<Nubbie> mikeyb: i think thats the notation for grub.
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, Does it show up in the network manager applet at the top of the screen?
<osxdude|palmTX> mikeyb: boot category of the BIOS setup
<summer_s4> When windows xp was my OS, it could connect easily and yes it does
<Nubbie> jmazikowski: i dunno what's going on to be honest. i could just be my firefox.
<Vsop_Vsop> >> am Hard wired but i get no traffic whatsoever...
<summer_s4> it just fails to connect
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, No that is the notation for linux, grub would be something like (hd0,0)
<jmazikowski> Nubbie: see, thats the thing, my prob has nothing to do with firefox, just running straight from a term, using "java addressBook"
<Vsop_Vsop> Anyone have a thought?..
<Nubbie> summer_s4: but it is detected, and detects access points?
<mikeyb> yeah, the boot configuration of BIOS only allows me to select these options for example: "cdrom" "hard disk" "usb hard disk" "usb cdrom" .... See: no secondary hard disk option available
<osxdude|palmTX> Nubbie:This has nothing to do with grub. All we want to do is run it i the bios
<Nubbie> jordan_U: thanks, it's been so long since grub has given me trouble.
<ReSpEcT> jordan_u, how many test should it run
<summer_s4> it detects the only wireless access point in hte house but when i go to connect, it fails then about 5 minneuts l8r it freezes
<Nubbie> mikeyb: you need to install grub on your first hard drive then. follow the guide to do it.
<mikeyb> ok
<osxdude|palmTX> mikeyb:....can you change the boot device priority? the boot HDD priority?
<Vsop_Vsop> I make my Conecetion to eth0 and its keeps saying its dissconected...
<Vsop_Vsop> but set it to lo and i get idle...
<summer_s4> Hello???
<Jordan_U> ReSpEcT, I don't know, I had memory problems that didn't show up for about 20 minutes ( but that was a strange problem with the mother board not the RAM itself )
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: lo is internal only. do you have your lan setting correct? ie. dhcp enabled?
<Vsop_Vsop> Nubbie : yes it id
<Vsop_Vsop> is**
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: try resetting to default in BIOS, maybe something's messed up in there.
<summer_s4> Hi.  I am summer s4.
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, Was that really to me?
<summer_s4> My desktop, which i just installed Ubuntu, is not connecting to my wireless network
<osxdude|palmTX> !hi | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, Does it show up in the network manager applet at the top of the screen?
<mikeyb> the guide says i need to find why ./boot is located...
<summer_s4> Jordan_U: It appears.  I even tried removing the WEP key.
<Vsop_Vsop> WOW ok.. i have to say that has been the dumbest thing i have done yet... sorry to bother you..
<mikeyb> when i do the command df ./boot it does not give me a name under filesystem
<osxdude|palmTX> summer_s4: did you try using a a static IP?
<ReSpEcT> has anybody in here got a neo1973 phone yet?
<Vsop_Vsop> How about check marking it after i set it to DHCP
<summer_s4> osxdude: I don't know the mac address
<Vsop_Vsop> DUH
<mikeyb> like it should dhow me ./dev/hda3 for exmaple
<jmazikowski> quit
<mikeyb> but no dice
<mikeyb> :/
<summer_s4> i have to use DHCP
<mikeyb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-62dd4ea50c42fb3113752a272d7100469d733668 ... im reading off this guide by the way
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, What did the find command give?
<mikeyb> gave me
<mikeyb> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<mikeyb> -                      1038064     27616   1010448   3% /
<summer_s4> Hello?
<osxdude|palmTX> summer_s4: you don't need th MAC...just go into the adapter proprities,choose "Static PD" from the
<Nubbie> !paste | mikeyb
<ubotu> mikeyb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MajorPayne> !hi | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<File13> Alright i have a quick question reguarding wireless networks as well, only my internal wireless card appears not to be detected as in the top of the screen my wireless network isnt detected
<mikeyb> ok
<mikeyb> ill use that
<osxdude|palmTX> "Config" dropown, and entr the settings
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, It shouldn't have... did you run it from the grub prompt?
<mikeyb> ran it from root
<summer_s4> umm... ok i will try dat
<mikeyb> (im new to the terminal / linux by the way)
<mikeyb> lol
<mikeyb> which matters greatly
<osxdude|palmTX> file13: that's confusing
<mikeyb> and i am running off the livecd
<jonathan_> somebody know the way to install ubuntu studio using apt-get?
<summer_s4> gotta power on the computer
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Run "sudo grub" and it should bring you to a different prompt
<mikeyb> ok
<summer_s4> god this takes a long time with only a 1.3 GHZ prossessor
<File13> basically i have an internal wireless card in my laptop but i guess its not compat. because i see now wireless networks even though  i know its htere
<osxdude|palmTX> jonathan_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu_studio
<Nubbie> jonathan_: add the ubuntu-studio repositories, install their -desktop meta package
<Nubbie> or yeah.
<jonathan_> oh...
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> thx
<summer_s4> I got it logged in, what do i do again?
<mikeyb> df /boot is not a command there
<mikeyb> from the grub command line
<osxdude|palmTX> summer_s4: go to the configuration of the card
<summer_s4> how do i get there?
<jonathan_> Nubbie, what's the mean of 'install their desktop meta package?
<osxdude|palmTX> system > administration > network > click wireless card > click Proprities
<osxdude|palmTX> summer_s4: thas for u
<summer_s4> i know.
<summer_s4> umm...
<summer_s4> it says properties
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Ahh I think you are using the wrong guide...
<jonathan_> I think there only need sudo apt-get install ubuntu_studio and will be automatically installing and just pick the session??
<mikeyb> yea i dont think i shoudl use that guide
<Nubbie> jonathan_: in ubuntu, the ubuntu-desktop package installs all dependancies of ubuntu, kubuntu-desktop installs all of kubuntu's dependancies.
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, You should be using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Vsop_Vsop> so honestly for anyone that is willing to answer this... what is the Advantages of 7.4 from 6.10???
<summer_s4> i will brb.
<jonathan_> ooo, understand
<summer_s4> Umm...
<mikeyb> I want to try installing grub onto my primary HDD (the one with vista on it)
<summer_s4> How come the movie i saw of Ubuntu made me want ubuntu but now i don't want it?
<Vsop_Vsop> :))
<mikeyb> maybe if it boots into grub i will then be able to configure it to load ubuntu off of the sencondary HDD
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, But instead of installing to the Ubuntu partition like it says you want to install to the MBR of your windows drive **warning, if this does not work windows will no longer boot**
<Vsop_Vsop> because your TOO use to WINDDOWS there Summer
<osxdude|palmTX> summer_s4: idk.......
<summer_s4> Well...
<summer_s4> i have used it for 21 years
<Vsop_Vsop> whats that Windows??
<summer_s4> and linux for only 2 hours
<osxdude|palmTX> Hey, it's 12AM/
<Vsop_Vsop> I REST MY CASE
<summer_s4> god
<basketcase3> I need some help sorting out a few small bugs with my newly converted winmodem. Any takers?
<summer_s4> i wish
<Nubbie> summer_s4: you just need to forget bad habits, and start from scratch.
<mikeyb> jordan - if windows will no longer boot... can i set up grub to boot windows?
<osxdude|palmTX> OMFG! IT'S 12am! Good Night All! ...
<mikeyb> even if its on a diff. disk than ubuntu?
<summer_s4> well... i can't.  I just am used to windows
<Vsop_Vsop> Thats allright i have been playing with Linux in general and i did not see the darn checkmark there to turn my dhcp on.. whats that tell you
<jonathan_> 12 AM??
<Vsop_Vsop> for about 4 yrs
<Vsop_Vsop> LMAO
<Nubbie> mikeyb: grub handles all operating systems on all permanent disks.
<jonathan_> in here 12 at the morning
<mikeyb> oOo
<MajorPayne> summer_s4: 'It's spelled Linux but pronunced "Not Windows"'
<mikeyb> that sounds promising
<Nubbie> mikeyb: follow the guide.
<summer_s4> lol
<mikeyb> i just have to get GRUB onto the primary booting disk
<mikeyb> this is going to be a long night
<summer_s4> It has the windows simble on the front of my Computer case
<Nubbie> mikeyb: it should only take 20 minutes tops following the guide.
<MajorPayne> summer_s4: If you want to use Windows use Windows.  If you want to use Ubuntu use Ubuntu.  But understand they are not the same thing.
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, I have never set up grub to use a /boot from another drive, and if you do install grub it will overwrite the windows bootloader ( though it can be easily recovered with a windows installCD )
<Nubbie> summer_s4: but keep in mind, you can have the best of both worlds.
<summer_s4> I just put my Windows XP disk threw a shredder
<Vsop_Vsop> Take whatever you THINK you know about windows.. and throw it out the window.. so to speak
<Vsop_Vsop> Wow now that was silly wasnt it
<Vsop_Vsop> lol
<summer_s4> i want windows back badly now.
<RoC_MasterMind> you'll get over it
<rustalot> I've heard vista does funky things to GRUB. Is this true
<Nubbie> summer_s4: since you legally own a license to use windows you could always download an xp iso or something.
<Vsop_Vsop> i heard that too
<Nubbie> vista wipes out grub completely.
<summer_s4> uhh and legally your rear stinks
<summer_s4> it won't happen
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, But grub can easily be re-installed
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I mount an ISO image to /mnt/folder1?
<Vsop_Vsop> Carefully
<rustalot> but if vista is there already, I can install a dualboot
<Vsop_Vsop> lol
<Jordan_U> !iso | Shaddox
<ubotu> Shaddox: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Nubbie> yeah i know it can be. either A) don't install windows, or B) install windows BEFORE you install linux. any other order of events will mess up your grub.
<Jordan_U> Shaddox, Ubotu knows all :)
<rustalot> !info social-life
<mikeyb> i don't care about overwriting the vista bootloader, ill use grub
<ubotu> Package social-life does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rustalot> lol
<mikeyb> i just want to be able to boot both OS's
<mikeyb> on 2 seperate HDD's
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Just be ready to restore it if this doesn't work...
<StR> you could mikeyb installed first win and then installed ubuntu and you're done
<StR> it will automaticly, be there the win partition on you're grub
<Nubbie> mikeyb: if you want to use grub, you have to overwrite vista's bootloader. vista's bootloader is only designed to work with vista, grub works with everything else.
<summer_s4> take one hard drive, and put it on a new motherboard and other stuff
<Nubbie> mikeyb: so install grub, follow the guide, it's not that hard.
<mikeyb> yup
<mikeyb> ill work on this: ill let you guys know if i run into trouble (most likely will)
<rustalot> Nubbie: I thought grub loaded the vista bootloader, and then it booted vista?
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, So now follow the instructions for recovering GRUB but when only use what the guide says for the " root (hdx,x)" and not for the "setup (hdx,x)
<Nubbie> rustalot: i don't believe so.
<joebob777as7> i want to create a couple of users that are limited to their own home folder and can not view the other user's information or home folders... how do i do this?
<mikeyb> what is the command to delete a directory?
<basketcase3> I need some help sorting out a few small bugs with my newly converted PCTel modem.
<Nubbie> joebob777as7: users by default can't view other users' home directories.
<Vsop_Vsop> so honestly for anyone that is willing to answer this... what is the Advantages of 7.4 from 6.10???
<rustalot> mikeyb: it depends
<Vsop_Vsop> like is there alot?...
<rustalot> rmdir will delete it if it's empty
<capo> how do i have gdesklets start up when ubuntu does?  i know to go to sessions and startup programs, but i dont know the command.  how do you find the command?
<mikeyb> i did mkdir /blank/blank ... i want to delte it
<rustalot> else use rm -rf
<Nubbie> mikeyb: rmdir, but if there's stuff in it you want to delete, rm -r
<mikeyb> okay ill try it
<ash1574> thank you people who i think speak mars talk
<ash1574> lol
<ash1574> oops
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, For the setup number tell me what the find command gave and I will tell you what to use. basically if it was (hd1,1) you would use (hd0)
<h4ngedm4n> I'd like to know what is the advantages of singular and plural myself
<joebob777as7> Nubbie, do i have to make them part of the "users" group? i have edubuntu and when i go to add user they are able to see my user files...
<Nubbie> joebob777as7: i don't know anything at all about edubuntu.
<joebob777as7> ok thx Nubbie
<Nubbie> joebob777as7: but that doesn't sound right to me.
<joebob777as7> that's what i thougt Nubbie
<nextse7en> Could someone tell me what directory wine designates as c by default. Its says ../drive_c but I can't find that dir.
<mikeyb> hmm
<mikeyb> root@ubuntu:~# mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/root
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Are you to the "root (hdx,x)" and "setup (hdx,x)" part yet?
<mikeyb> gives me an error
<mikeyb> no
<File13> ok sorry i was away for a while but anyways could someone guide me in perhaps getting the wireless to work, i have a USB dongle that i could try as well
<mikeyb> trying to mount some stuff
<mikeyb> wrong fs type
<mikeyb> it says
<summer_s4> thank you peeps who tried so hard to help a person so used to Windows
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Can you pastebin the output of "fdisk -l" ?
<capo> how do i have gdesklets start up when ubuntu does?  i know to go to sessions and startup programs, but i dont know the command.  how do you find the command?
<summer_s4> now how do i change the screen resolution?
<mikeyb> yes jordan
<gaze_> how do I get the man pages for strlen strcpy etc.?
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, What GPU do you have ( you need to get the drivers most likely ) ?
<nextse7en> I guess what I'm saying, is what dir is ../drive c? Does that denote /drive_c? or is it somewhere else, because I cant do cd ../drive_c from the root mount point.
<summer_s4> umm... i think nividi geforce something.
<mikeyb> posted as mikeyb
<mikeyb> on postbin
<joebob777as7> is there a way that when a user logs out their home folder and all that is in it copies to another directory?
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, You need to give us the URL
<summer_s4> It says i am connect to internet but it is having problomes
<nextse7en> cd /drive_c doesn't work either from  /
<mikeyb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30074/
<MajorPayne> Nubbie: I just created a new user.  The permissions allow all users to view it.  Either way "chmod o-rwx directory" should remove the permissions should it not?
<bruenig> nextse7en, what are you talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> what is the command in terminal to ID the chipset in a pcmcia wireless card?
<MajorPayne> Nubbie: To view the home directory that is.
<summer_s4> uhh whoo wah?
<mikeyb> note to jordan: ubuntu is on 20GB HDD, vista on 160GB HDD
<swin> helo
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, You want to mount hdd1
<mikeyb> already installed both
<nextse7en> bruenig, I'm trying to find the dir that wine designates as c dive by default. in wine config. is says drive c is ../drive_c I'm just wondering where that is.
<summer_s4> my computer is being wierd
<bruenig> nextse7en, ~/.wine/drive_c
<capo> how do i have gdesklets start up when ubuntu does?  i know to go to sessions and startup programs, but i dont know the command.  how do you find the command?
<nextse7en> ~/ ?
<Jordan_U> nextse7en, It's in your home folder
<bruenig> capgadget, the command is gdesklets
<nextse7en> Ahh.
<bruenig> nextse7en, /home/username
<nextse7en> thanks.
<bruenig> nextse7en, or as root /root
<Jordan_U> nextse7en, ~ == /home/you/
<ingo> hi people! anyone knows a free alternate to skype-VoIP for educational use ?!
<nextse7en> Thanks so much for the clerification,
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Anyone running wine as root is insane
<mikeyb> ooo it worked so far
<summer_s4> My computer is being wierd.  It says it see's the WLAN network but it won't use it
<capo> bruenig: tried, that. doesnt work
<mikeyb> i thought i had to mount the drive i wished to install grub to
<Amaranth> ingo: does it have to work with skype users?
<bruenig> capo, run gdesklets from the terminal
<mikeyb> which would be /dev/sda1
<summer_s4> can someone help me?
<Hansel> My XFCE4 is jacked up.  I tried running beryl and none of the window decorations showed up.  I kill off beryl and they are now gone for XFCE as well.  Any ideas on what to do?
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, We are doing a little differently then what the instructions say
<bruenig> Jordan_U, perhaps, sometimes I accidentally launch a program when I am running around as root in the terminal, but I have modified most of my wine launch scripts to check for root and exit
<mikeyb> ok
<capo> bruenig:okay, now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<bruenig> capo, does it work
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ingo> amaranth: no, but should be for linux os x and window$
<jmchaffie> is there a plugin or external app that will let me view youtube and google vids fullscreen?
<summer_s4> Hello
<bruenig> Hansel, run xfwm4
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Hence why you shouldn't sudo -s very often :)
<summer_s4> !hi all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Jordan_U, su
<capo> bruenig: ya, when i do it in the terminal, but i have it use that command to start up, but it doesnt start up with it
<Amaranth> ingo: gizmo
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Even worse :)
<bruenig> capo, well it should
<capo> bruenig: alright, thanks
<summer_s4> hello can someone help me?
<ingo> amaranth: gizmo is also propri, isn't it ?
<Amaranth> ingo: it is
<summer_s4> never mind it is working now
<ingo> amaranth: hmm ...
<Hansel> bruenig, so simple fix... thanks!  :P
<summer_s4> after a rear end load of work
<gaze_> what package are the man pages for strlen strcpy etc. in?
<bruenig> !find glibc
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Amaranth> ingo: you could use ekiga and some other SIP client on OS X and Windows but gizmo is the only one that works on all 3
<jmchaffie> Is there a plugin or external app for playing google / youtube videos fullscreen? (basically web-/flash vids?)
<bruenig> !find libc
<ubotu> Found: apt, apt-utils, glibc-doc, klibc-utils, libc6 (and 503 others)
<mikeyb> well grub installation to HDD1 completed successfully
<bruenig> !find libc6-dev
<ubotu> Found: libc6-dev, libc6-dev-amd64
<mikeyb> so far im following the guide exactly except with hdd1
<bruenig> gaze_, I think libc6-dev
<mikeyb> where are the changes that will allow this to load on my Primary HDD?
<joebob777as7> i want to create a couple of users that are limited to their own home folder and can not view the other user's information or home folders... how do i do this?
<ingo> amaranth: ok - thanks for info - i think a combination of programs is the best way ...
<summer_s4> I have a question.  Was Ubuntu built somewhat like Mac?
<gaze_> bruenig: Thanks
<bruenig> gaze_, you might want to install build-essential if you haven't already
<Jordan_U> jmchaffie, Either download the .flv file and play it in your favorite player or install the new flash Beta
<bruenig> summer_s4, mac is hardware
<gaze_> summer_s4: What do you mean?
<bruenig> it is like asking if ubuntu is build like PC
<bruenig> built*
<Nubbie> jmchaffie: i dunno about that, but democracytv handles them okay.
<MajorPayne> summer_s4: I run Ubuntu on my MacBook.
<mikeyb> i will be back into the channel soon, i am going to rebut and try see if grub loads
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, OSx is *NIX as Linux is
<jmchaffie> Jordan_U: I wouldn't mind downloading them, can't always get the link though.
<mikeyb> i have a feeling it wont since it appears i just installed grub on the secondary HDD that does not boot
<Jordan_U> jmchaffie, Just grab it from /tmp
<bruenig> OSX uses darwin kernel though so it has a far cooler name
<summer_s4> has anyone advanced installed firefox 3 yet?
<bruenig> summer_s4, I haven't but if you need to know how...
<Nubbie> summer_s4: linux was made to do anything. ubuntu uses a desktop called gnome, which is mildly inspired/based on mac operating systems.
<summer_s4> i do need to can you tell me via private chat?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Technically it uses XNU
<bruenig> Nubbie, source for that gnome claim
<elpha> doesn't gnome predate os x?
<jmchaffie> Jordan_U: gotcha... lol... well you know, when the whip cracks as sharp as it does here... you don't have to walk far.. sheesh. thanks. I'll have a look at the beta on my beat-up box too. Take care.
<MajorPayne> I don't think Gnome copies Mac OS X interface at all.
<Jordan_U> elpha,yes. By a long shot
<Nubbie> bruenig: i don't need to source anything. apple was the first gui, the first with panels, all i'm saying is it's inspired by it.
<summer_s4> Bruenig, can you start telling me how to?
<elpha> Jordan_U: yeah, i thought it was years earlier...
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, Xerox had the first GUI
<bruenig> summer_s4, you want to install it over your current firefox? so that when you click in the menu it opens firefox 3
<MajorPayne> Nubbie: OS X has panels?
<summer_s4> uggh
<summer_s4> i want both though
<nextse7en> hi again, how do I give myself read-write permission to a folder when the owner is root?
<Nubbie> MajorPayne: yeah that thing with the clock on it you know....
<elpha> "GNOME was launched by the GNU project in August 1997"
<summer_s4> oh didn't see dat ? mark.  Can you tell me how to?
<bruenig> !prefix | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<bruenig> gnome stole from xerox it is official
<MajorPayne> Nubbie: That's just the menu bar isn't it?  Or can you do more with it?
<Jordan_U> !permissions | nextse7en
<ubotu> nextse7en: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<elpha> http://www.nongnu.org/libtranslate/gnome-translate/screenshot.png
<summer_s4> bruenig:  Can you explain how to here?
<nextse7en> Thank you
<elpha> version 0.00 gnome
<frawg> Any ideas on this? It comes in an error screen and the xorg.0.log file when booting up.      /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so: undefined symbol: _nv001462gl
<joebob777as7> i want to create a couple of users that are limited to their own home folder and can not view the other user's information or home folders... how do i do this?
<bruenig> summer_s4, where it installs on top of the current one or where you have them both installed
<bruenig> ?
<elpha> whoops, that's not version 0.99 my mistake
<summer_s4> I want them both installed
<kbrosnan> summer_s4: just download the alpha from ftp.mozilla.org and untar it to your home directory and double click on the firefox shell script called "firefox"
<bruenig> summer_s4, ok give me a sec
<bruenig> summer_s4, you wouldn't happen to have a link handy?
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to add a new work station.
<summer_s4> bruenig: no
<Nubbie> MajorPayne: isn't it completely possible gnome took that idea, and expanded upon it to make it more functional? ie. inspired?
<summer_s4> bruenig: i will get it 4 u
<Nubbie> MajorPayne: just because it's linux doesn't mean it's completely original ideas.
<capo> i have gdesklets as a startup program, but whenever i start up ubuntu, gdesklets starts up but then quits.  how do i fix this?
<nextse7en> Holy crap, is there a way to change permissions via the gui?
<MajorPayne> Nubbie: Duno.  But I have used Mac OS X and they were quite different.  I would consider the Gnome pannel to be more like the Windows task bar.
<Jordan_U> nextse7en, Yes, right click -> Propreties
<summer_s4> brueneg: is that good?
<Nubbie> nextse7en: right click files/folders > properties > permissions
<Nubbie> majorpayne: there were macintosh operating systems before os10.
<bruenig> summer_s4, link gave me a 550 error
<nextse7en> Nubbie, Jordan_U, I tried that, but the folder is owned by root, so I can't change permissions.
<summer_s4> brueneg: i downloaded file firefox-3.0a7pre.en-us.linux-I686.tar.bz2
<MajorPayne> Nubbie: Ahh.  I don't know then.  I wasn't trying to say that everything in Linux is new.
<Amaranth> Nubbie: and they didn't have task management :P
<Amaranth> well, i think they had a drawer
<Jordan_U> nextse7en, "gksudo nautilus" but remember with great power...
<summer_s4> go to mozilla.org
<Nubbie> nextse7en: gksu nautilus. but tell me first what it is you're changing the permissions of. nothing system critical i hope.
<nextse7en> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> nextse7en, np
<bruenig> summer_s4, give me a full link
<bruenig> summer_s4, all I see is alpha6
<eonflare> Anyone in here know what to do to get a "default" ubuntu zsh setup?  Like a default setting for the $PS1 variable and a sane binding for the backspace key?
<summer_s4> bruenig: i will tell you how to get there
<nextse7en> No, a program folder of a windows app I need to use with wine.
<bruenig> summer_s4, it would be easier if you just gave the full link...
<summer_s4> bruenig: sorry but i can't what is a 550 error?
<basketcase3> I need some help sorting out a few small bugs with my newly converted PCTel modem.
<Nubbie> nextse7en: then it would be safe to change the permissions of everything on the windows drive mount, so you can read it all.
<bruenig> summer_s4, some ftp error
<summer_s4> bruenig: go to mozilla.org/developer
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, How is it going with GRUB?
<Nubbie> nextse7en: and if you're trying to write to an ntfs drive, you need to install ntfs-3g
<summer_s4> brueneg: click on the lefthand bar get the source
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, How is it going with GRUB?
<dvm> Is it possible to use grid in GTK to display the datas from DB?
<Nubbie> yeah. mikeyb, any problems?
<pppZero__> can anyone tell me which packages i need to install to get an autogen.sh to run?
<Nubbie> dvm: like mysql tables?
<mikeyb> jordan: well. not good ... i rebooted and it just said GRUB ...  and hung
<mikeyb> like with blinking dots
<capo> i have gdesklets as a startup program, but whenever i start up ubuntu, gdesklets starts up but then quits.  how do i fix this?
<dvm> ya.. SQLite
<bruenig> summer_s4, it doesn't matter if you have the file on your disk, it will work the same
<Nubbie> pppZero: autogen.sh of what? you need build-essentials and automake
<dvm> Nubbile, ya.. SQLite
<summer_s4> brueneg: then go down to releases and click ftp server
<Nubbie> pppZero: depending on what you're making you may need more dependancies.
<pppZero__> Nubbie: jack.tools - and thanks :)
<Nubbie> dvm: there is a program called sqlite-admin or something. google it, i'm not sure.
<ManoDura>  buscasa qui
<mikeyb> any ideas? because appearantly GRUB cant boot me into either OS
<Kether> que diabos
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, Don't know then, until you can get GRUB fixed you can restore Vista's loader with the install CD
<Nubbie> manodura: tu parles francais?
<mikeyb> im on a mission :D
<guix> melange de sang barbare et de vin d'italie
<darkkish> what the hell
<rob> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jordan_U> !fr | guix
<summer_s4> brueneg: from there click Firefox/Nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.0a7pre.en-us.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<ubotu> guix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nubbie> that was french rob.
<mikeyb> supposedly EasyBCD is a utiliity that should allow me to work with both
<Nubbie> :l
<mikeyb> looking more at that now
<Jordan_U> rob,  I was way off :)
<rob> Nubbie, oh my bad :)
<bruenig> summer_s4, where is the file, on your desktop or home folder or what?
<Nubbie> they're talking about italian wine though, so easy mistake.
<Nubbie> :)
<darkkish> can anyone tell me what the MD5 is for ubuntu?
<dvm> Nubbie, I need  a grid view example for GTK
<darkkish> their website doesn't seem to have it
<summer_s4> on the desktop but read my away note
<guix> hola
<darkkish> they only have an explanation of how to FIND the MD5 of what you've downloaded
<guix> melange
<joebob777as7> i want to create a couple of users that are limited to their own home folder and can not view the other user's information or home folders... how do i do this by default?
<Jordan_U> !md5 | darkkish
<ubotu> darkkish: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<john|g> 0e8a7f30f1d9cb3d68495a56797895ec
<Nubbie> darkkish: it should be on the page you downloaded the image from.
<guix> melange de sang barbare et de vin d'Italie
<Nubbie> guix: ubuntu-fr si vous plait :)
<darkkish> Nubbie but it wasn't
<summer_s4> How do i mark myself as back
<bruenig> summer_s4, ok do this cd ~/Desktop && sudo tar xf firefox-3.0a7pre.en-us.linux-I686.tar.bz2 -C /opt && sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefoxalpha && sudo sed '/Name/s/Firefox/Firefox Alpha/' /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop | sudo tee /usr/share/applications/firefoxalpha.desktop && sudo sed '/Exec/s/firefox/firefoxalpha/' -i /usr/share/applications/firefoxalpha.desktop
<Jordan_U> darkkish, It should be on the "real" downloads page
<darkkish> ah
<bruenig> summer_s4, copy and paste everything after "this" all at once
<RoC_MasterMind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nubbie> bruenig: that is one very large one liner ;)
<summer_s4> bruenig: were do i paste
<bruenig> summer_s4, in the terminal
<Jordan_U> darkkish, @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<darkkish> thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> darkkish, np
<summer_s4> oye and one thing
<Nubbie> summer_s4: applications > accessories > terminal
<darkkish> It's supposedly checking right now in winMd5sum
<darkkish> but it looks like it's going to freeze :p
<summer_s4> i am using a different computer then i am doing it on
<darkkish> my disk, after burning it
<darkkish> some hard to read green text shows up in the background of the ubuntu install menu
<bruenig> summer_s4, well get the command over there somehow, put it in a pastebin or something
<darkkish> that says "Loading Invalid or corrupt kernal image."
<guix> salut carlesoriol
<summer_s4> wtf is going on?
<bruenig> summer_s4, what
<summer_s4> where is terminal?
<Jordan_U> !english | guix
<ubotu> guix: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> summer_s4, applications>accessories>terminal
<SurfnKid> whats the latest ubuntu version?
<SurfnKid> hoary?
<capo> i have gdesklets as a startup program, but whenever i start up ubuntu, gdesklets starts up but then quits.  how do i fix this?
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, 7.04 "Feisty"
<summer_s4> use the /msg summer_s4 to tell me the code
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U, yea but on the works...?
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, Hoary is oooollld
<bruenig> summer_s4, what code
<SurfnKid> oh
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, Gutsy
<guix> ok
<krinns_> .join #ltsop
<SurfnKid> ahhh thats the one i was thinking of
<guix> hi
<nextse7en> The ubersecret ubuntu 8  grokkin' guiduck.
<summer_s4> bruenig: the code to do ff 3.0a7
<guix> whatcha talking 'bout
<SurfnKid> well i cant get feisty to load anyway
<SurfnKid> so im scrWd
<summer_s4> the unix code
<darkkish> this WinMD5Sum isn't going to well on my 750MHz laptop
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, Tried the alternate CD?
<bruenig> summer_s4, I just did it above, here it is on a pastebin, just copy and paste this into the terminal: http://pastebin.ca/raw/621477
<guix> unix...
<guix> ok
<mhz`-> is it possible/if so..how to access gparted on alternate cd?
<SurfnKid> no, but i should, what is the difference with it?
<defrysk> darkkish, md5sum is a calculation so be patient
<Jordan_U>  mhz`- You can use parted on the alternate CD
<guix> mmm
<guix> yeah
<guix> that's Fourier Fast transform
<guix> FFT
<summer_s4> huh?  u sure that code is right?
<bruenig> summer_s4, pretty sure
<bruenig> summer_s4, assuming you were right when you said it was on the desktop
<mhz`-> ok
<darkkish> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a
<guix> almost done...
<bruenig> summer_s4, was there some error?
<darkkish> that's certainly not the same MD5 sum someone posted me.
<summer_s4> it won't let me type in my password
<Jordan_U> darkkish, There should also be an MD% sum on the CD.
<darkkish> summer_s4 it just looks like it's not working?
<bruenig> summer_s4, just type it, it doesn't show anything when you type it but it works
<Jordan_U> darkkish, *MD5
<defrysk> darkkish, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<bruenig> summer_s4, you are used to the * probably, it doesn't do that
<bruenig> it just stays blank
<sucha215> is anyone familar with gfceu?
<summer_s4> hmm
<summer_s4> it wouldn
<defrysk> darkkish, the md5sum you posted is correct
<darkkish> defrysk yeah but the md5 sum in the iso is an md5 of everything in the iso
<darkkish> is it really?
<darkkish> damn... that means there was a burning problem. -_-
<darkkish> ebkjal;krblerkj So tired of this bullshit
<summer_s4> anyone: what directory is the user in?
<defrysk> darkkish, e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a *ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mhz`-> summer_s4, what user?
<darkkish> oh yeah huh...
<darkkish> crap
<darkkish> well i guess i'll have to reburn it tomarrow or something
<bruenig> summer_s4, wherever he is I suppose
<summer_s4> mhz: user on ubuntu
<mhz`-> summer_s4, you mean /home?
<bruenig> summer_s4, do pwd to figure out your current directory
<summer_s4> mhz: i don't know whwt i mean
<defrysk> darkkish, afaIk you can do a diskcheck before boot
<mhz`-> the user's home dir is typically /home/username
<defrysk> in options
<bruenig> summer_s4, look, just run the code, it will work from anywhere
<mhz`-> if the user was summer_s4 it'd be /home/summer_s4
<Lekrem> how do you erase a CD?
<bruenig> summer_s4, assuming that tarball is on your desktop like you said
<mhz`-> you don't unless its cd-rw
<defrysk> Lekrem, cdrdao blank
<Lekrem> mhz`-: it is i just cant figure out the command
<defrysk> Lekrem, cdrdao blank
<Lekrem> thx
<summer_s4> what is the code to un-tar-pack
<PwrSurge> what's the vnc server remote desktop uses?
<PwrSurge> name of the app
<mhz`-> huh?
<togr> summer_s4, 'tar xf file.tar'
<bruenig> summer_s4, its in there, just run the thing
<bruenig> god
<gaze_> this channel is a bit difficult >_>
<summer_s4> umm... it is a tar.bz2
<bruenig> waste my time putting together a copy and paste thing instead of making them figure it out and understand it and they don't even do that
<togr> summer_s4, 'tar jxf file.tar'
<bruenig> tar xf works
<bruenig> tar jxf is pointless
<togr> I didn't know that
<summer_s4> well... sorry
<gaze_> not necessarily, on ubuntu it is but lots of platforms check the extention
<PwrSurge> what's the vnc server remote desktop uses? (name of executable please)
<gaze_> *lots of other platforms don't
<bruenig> gaze_, it has nothing to do with ubuntu, it has to do with the version of tar, if you are using any current version of tar, I don't recall exactly when j and z became redundant, it won't matter
<togr> gaze_, is that a difference btw tar and GNU tar, or an ubuntu extension for GNU tar?
<summer_s4> what just happened to me?
<Lekrem> defrysk: its a DVD+RW and its not working
<togr> ok, bruenig answered the question ;-)
<bruenig> summer_s4, um. heartburn?
<summer_s4> yeah
<bruenig> ah go take some tums
<summer_s4> hmm... were did i put the book php5?  *thinks*
<defrysk> Lekrem, http://manual.sidux.com/en/cd-no-gui-burn-en.htm
<defrysk> Lekrem, and bookmark it
<geoaxis> hello people
<PwrSurge> what's the vnc server remote desktop uses? (name of executable please)
<geoaxis> my mic aint working ..even though i can hear my self on speakers ..it aint recording
<bruenig> summer_s4, have you run that command yet, I am interested to see whether it worked or not...
<geoaxis> PwrSurge,  i thnik its vncviewer
<PwrSurge> geoaxis: that's the viewer,not the server
<defrysk> Lekrem, and growisofs automagically erases a disc before burning
<summer_s4> getting postgre sql
<PwrSurge> what's the vnc server remote desktop uses? (name of executable please)
<tofaffy> xvncserver (I think)
<geoaxis> summer_s4,  any particular reason for this nick (ie summer of code perhaps)
<summer_s4> actually, it is my runescape username
<PwrSurge> tofaffy: i don't think so.  I don't have access to ubuntu now -- would you mind enabling it and pastbin'ing your entire ps list?
<varka> PwrSurge: vino-server i think
<geoaxis> summer_s4,  ok ..
* geoaxis is bitter about SOC as me got booted
<PwrSurge> varka: !!!  that does look familiar
<PwrSurge> thank you!
<summer_s4> if only postgre sql downloaded faster
<gaze_> why do you want postgresql?
<gaze_> I thought you were doing firefox
<matkix> I am having a driver issue, the issue seems to be that the driver in use is not working for my card. Anyone have any hardware wifi knowledge?
<summer_s4> well... i decided to give up on firefox
<bruenig> summer_s4, your ridiculous
<matkix> Anyone...?
<bruenig> !windows | summer_s4 this might be more your taste
<ubotu> summer_s4 this might be more your taste: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<summer_s4> i know
<summer_s4> hey
<summer_s4> i need a web server you know (thinks.  Why did i download the desktop verson to put a web server on?)
<matkix> Meh... you can use a server on the desktop one... just takes more work to setup.
<matkix> Anywho who here can help me with my mini pci wifi card.
<summer_s4> downloading postgre sql
* geoaxis jumps up and down raises hand 
<geoaxis> me me
<geoaxis> matkix,  lspci -v into your nearest pastbin please
<matkix> no
<matkix> Can't
<matkix> sorry
<matkix> dose no good!
<matkix> lol
<geoaxis> ?
<matkix> I've attempted to do so, it has no idea what it is.
<matkix> But if you like.
<matkix> I will do it for you too!
<geoaxis> with verbose mode?
<matkix> not sure...
<geoaxis> lspci -v
<matkix> so pastebin.com or?
<geoaxis> pastebin.ca
<disinterested> its dead in here
<Jordan_U> disinterested, It is never dead in here :)
* CerebroJD looks in
<ThanatosDrive> ?
<summer_s4> my ubuntu copy is hard
<CerebroJD> I'm just kinda hanging around hoping to see questions along the line of problems I've been having
<tofaffy> CerebroJD, what problem are you ahving?
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, What problems have you been having?
<CerebroJD> Ubuntu doesnt seem to like my WPA2 or WPA encrypted home network
<matkix> geoaxis, http://pastebin.com/d26106d17
<ciacon> Hi all... I havn't restarted my Computer in about 2 weeks by now... I was wondering why my BIOS-Clock has a fairly heavy skew (sometimes up to 15miinutes/day)... I first realised this after a few "ntpdate" calls.... How can this occure??
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, No, it just doesn't like your card :)
<matkix> Now... it been nearly half a year since ive been on irc... whats the command to login once again?
<summer_s4> were is config.log supposed to be?
<CerebroJD> will connect if its a WEP-encrypted network, but as soon as I up the security (to achieve draft-n speeds), it stops working
<CerebroJD> that could be...
<summer_s4> it is /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<CerebroJD> I have the Dell Wireless 1500 Draft-N card
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Why do you need WPA for draft N ?
<CerebroJD> but it will only work as WEP up to 54mbps
<sleeper> does anyone know why when I load up Ubuntu there is a huge pause
<sleeper> it pauses for like 1 minute
<laurenw> got a problem, just installed a samsung sh-s182 dvd burner/reader but can' t play or burn dvds with it.
<laurenw> it' s recognized in the BIOS and in the Ubuntu hardware list
<sleeper> and then after. it starts loading up
<mhz`-> shit, the default 3 partitions, / /home ... & swap
<mhz`-> what's the 3rd one?
<mhz`-> that typical peopel use
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to configure postgresql?
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, What chipset?
<CerebroJD> Jordon, the netgear router I have forces either NO encryption (bad lol), or WPA2 (with fallback to WPA) at the 270mbps
<CerebroJD> Broadcom 43something (checking)
<laurenw> hej everybody
<laurenw> got a problem, just installed a samsung sh-s182 dvd burner/reader but can' t play or burn dvds with it.
<laurenw> it' s recognized in the BIOS and in the Ubuntu hardware list
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, No wonder...
<CerebroJD> 4328
<summer_s4> cam someone tell me how to configure postgre sql?
<matkix> geoaxis, That give you somewhere to start?
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Did you grad the firmware or are you using NDISwrapper?
<CerebroJD> ndiswrapper
<ciacon> laurenw: yeah - I have a Plextor 716A DVD-2xLayer DVD burner that hardly even recognizes real cds... problem not present on winxp
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to make a third workplace?
<timewriter> hi
<CerebroJD> I wonder if dell has actual native drivers out for it yet
<mhz`-> Jordan_U, what are the 3 common partitions made? my brain is going dumb... / /home and ...
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, I don't know if NDISwrapper supports draft N ( I don't know about bcm43xx driver either though )
<laurenw> ciacon > are you able to solve the problem?
<codecaine> is there a program that rips dvds to avis fast without the sound being out of sync?
<timewriter> summer_s4, right click on the panel , then properties
<Jordan_U> mhz`-, /boot ?
<mhz`-> hmm
<mhz`-> true
<timewriter> and u have there number of workplaces
<Jordan_U> mhz`-, But that usually isn't needed
<laurenw> codecaine > dvdshrink with wine?
<CerebroJD> Jordan_U, thats a good point... I didnt look into that really, just assumed that if it worked for a/b/g that it would for N
<CerebroJD> hmm
<mhz`-> i'm tring to think what i did on my lappy
<timewriter> anyone installed xchat from source on feisty ?
<Jordan_U> mhz`-, Unless your / is ReiserFS or something
<mhz`-> b/c i'm allocating like 26gb
<summer_s4> ok i just added 23 work places
<timewriter> nice 1
<defrysk> timewriter, what would be the point of doing so ?
<codecaine> dvdshrink only rips them to vobs laurenw
<timewriter> why u need 23 anyway ?
<mhz`-> figured like 7gb / 10gb /home 2gb swap
<matkix> So what do you do when you can't get to anything but an exe for a driver? Can you locate it somewhere in the windows system files?
<summer_s4> i dunno
<bruenig> codecaine, dvdrip acidrip, although both of those I have found to have bugs, I don't think development has kept up with mencoder changes
<laurenw> hmm who can help me with this,
<laurenw> got a problem, just installed a samsung sh-s182 dvd burner/reader but can' t play or burn dvds with it.
<laurenw> it' s recognized in the BIOS and in the Ubuntu hardware list
<timewriter> defrysk, i dont like the version reply i get if i install it from repos
<ciacon> laurenw: sadly I don't have a real clue, but as my research work on this has shown, Hardware-manufactorers make their (firmware &) drivers to adjust to windows bugs and not the other way around...
<codecaine> bruenig thanks
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Also try the native drivers, they probably don't support your card yet ( broadcom gives no documentation so everything must be reverse engineered ) but it's worth a try
<CerebroJD> What do you mean the native ones?
<timewriter> summer_s4, sorry , right click in the workspaces
<CerebroJD> wext?
<summer_s4> 1 to play runescape, 1 to compile Postgre SQL, 1 to do php and apachi, 1 for firefox setup, and the rest for miscolanious reasons
<laurenw> ciacon: but it' s weird I never had problems with dvd burners intill this one
<laurenw> untill
<timewriter> well , i compiled xchat from source , and it works
<timewriter> BUT
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Ubuntu comes with broadcom drivers, it just needs the firmware for your card ( and broadcom won't even let them distribute that so you have to grab it yourself with apt )
<mhz`-> jordan, for 26gb open...how would you break that down?
<timewriter> i dont have the xchat icon , in the Applications > Internet tab
<matkix> geoaxis, Still kickin?
<summer_s4> anyone know were a good ubuntu IRC chat thingy is?
<mhz`-> xchat
<mhz`-> ksirc
<matkix> So install it via the repos
<mhz`-> konversion
<mhz`-> bitchx, irssi
<CerebroJD> hmm, Jordan_U, would you know of any walkthroughs/tutorials on how to set those up?
<mhz`-> there's a bunch
<matkix> Go to package manager search xchat
<bastidraZor> konversation
<mhz`-> cerebro, a broadcom wirless?
<bastidraZor> there is no konversion ;)
<CerebroJD> mhz`-, yes
<matkix> summer_s4, search xchat in package manager
<timewriter> sudo apt-get install xchat
<matkix> or that
<matkix> :)
<summer_s4> huh?  Which thing do i download?
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, It is easy to set up if you do it before NDISwrapper, just "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<mhz`-> hang on, i got a broadcome 4318
<mhz`-> there ya go
<mhz`-> if that doesn't work, there's another thing you can try
<mhz`-> let me grab the link
<CerebroJD> Jordan_U, I've done that before, but I think I did it as part of the ndiswrapper stuff
<matkix> summer_s4, Open a ssh window, or terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<conor_peecee> I have gotten wifi to work with linux and an AirPort Extreme
<CerebroJD> :-/
<timewriter> summer_s4, dont try to download any xchat version
<summer_s4> ok
<summer_s4> why?
<timewriter> just install the ubuntu version
<timewriter> coz u cant compile it
<matkix> The ubuntu one works great with ubuntu!
<matkix> Thats why.
<Kprofthreat> Alright, that's it. How do I get rid of this **** alt + click combo PERMANENTLY
<timewriter> yes it works great
<summer_s4> were do i download it?
<mhz`-> CerebroJD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<snail_> http://pb.adullamirc.net/82
<matkix> summer_s4, Open a ssh window, or terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<ReSpEcT> how long should it take to install doing the text version
<mhz`-> look there, i'm gonna try and find another
<matkix> I just told you...
<CerebroJD> how does one uninstall ndiswrapper then?
<timewriter> summer_s4, type in terminal sudo apt-get install xchat
<timewriter> and there you go
<snail_> I'm having apt-get issues , http://pb.adullamirc.net/82 , anyone have an idea
<matkix> summer_s4, If you do what i said above it will download and install it for you.
<Kprofthreat> Alright, that's it. How do I get rid of this **** alt + click combo (moving windows) PERMANENTLY
<matkix> Well... anyone else here willing to help me with my wifi card... geoaxis went afk after he started to help me...
<mhz`-> CerebroJD, go into synaptics (system > administration >synaptics) and search for ndis
<timewriter> clearlooks osx theme , looks great on gnome
<mhz`-> right click on it
<geoaxis> matkix,  oops sorry was looking on other screen
<ciacon> laurenw: true - I noticed, that a lot of interesting bugs occure on linux.... my alltime favorite was a HDD-Bug years back. Aparently this HDD was a small bit (lets call it - off spec)... Basicly it had a special ATA-Command, that would put it into Firmware update... so and so many KB it would then recieve... on more byte... and the HDD would reformat... Linix kernel managed to call this during bootup - and when asking for FS on the HDD - it
<ciacon> would burn the Firmware... and REFORMAT ;-).... The bug was hardly known to the mnufacturor, as "Windows does not have theese problems - the source of problems must be this absurd linux Kernel"
<matkix> oh
<Kprofthreat> ...
<matkix> haha
<matkix> its cool
<summer_s4> does anyone here know of a linux browser using the trident browser shell?
<matkix> geoaxis, pm?
* geoaxis is looking 
<gaze_> summer_s4: That's windows
<summer_s4> ratz
<gaze_> why?
<gaze_> mshtml is crap
<geoaxis> matkix,  is it the second last one
<ReSpEcT> gaze, how long should it take installing from the text cd
* geoaxis is also looking into ways to block p2p traffic via iptables 
<mhz`-> text cd?
<gaze_> depends on the machine
<mhz`-> what's the text cd?
<gaze_> text install cd
<matkix> geoaxis, So where will that put us?
<mhz`-> alternate install?
<gaze_> is it stuck?
<CerebroJD> I just uninstall ndiswrapper then?
<mhz`-> follow the guide
<geoaxis> matkix,  ok now do this
<mhz`-> it should help
<conorkirkpatrick> What command can show me how much free space I have>
<conorkirkpatrick> ?*
<ReSpEcT> yes that thing it has been configuring language pack en base for like 15 minutes now
<gaze_> df
<bastidraZor> df -h
<summer_s4> does anyone here know how to compile thunderbird?
<geoaxis> as root , do a dmesg -c (clean  kerbel messages) and then take out your card and insert it ..and do dmesg (paste the out put on screen)
<gaze_> summer_s4: Why do you want to compile it?
<summer_s4> wait.  I gotta download it
<bastidraZor> summer_s4, apt-get does all this for you
<snail_> i'm having weird things happen when i try to sudo apt-get install / remove netbeans , you can see the output at http://pb.adullamirc.net/82 , anyone have any thing I can do
<summer_s4> how do i download it?
<Jordan_U__> CerebroJD, I think you need to remove NDISwrapper to use it ( though you don't have to remove it to use NDISwrapper which is why I always suggest trying it first )
<matkix> geoaxis, Can we go pm so it will be less work to follow and document for later?
<mhz`-> hmm brb
<Jordan_U__> CerebroJD, But since it is a draft N card they probably havn't had time to reverse-engineer it yet
<gaze_> sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to install thunderbird?
<varka> summer_s4: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<varka> summer_s4: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<summer_s4> thanks
<matkix> summer_s4, Click system administration package manager its a gui of all the software you will need.
<defrysk> !thunderbird summer_s4
<varka> summer_s4: second is the right one
<ahron> does the kernel have any alternate driver modules for usb? because my transfer speeds are very slow. i think the modules loaded for it are the cause
<defrysk> !thunderbird | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Jordan_U__> CerebroJD, Sorry I got disconnected so I may have missed anything you said to me since my last comment
<CerebroJD> Jordan_U, the card was out last year in november
<ReSpEcT> jordan_u, i am doing the alternate now and started it about 10 minutes after we last talked it is stuck on the config language-pack-en-base for awaile now
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to install seabird?
<CerebroJD> and no worries, I was afk as wekk
<CerebroJD> *well
<bastidraZor> ReSpEcT, that happened to me once.. i had a bad live cd
<BarlowBrad> Hey guys, can anyone recommend a good wireless (g?) card that works out of the box on Ubuntu (likely 7.04 Fiesty)
<BarlowBrad> ?
<cje> hi, I need to change permissions on a file.  Normally this is a simple thing, and I do it all the time.  But now I am getting a strange error message for the command sudo chmod cje.users myfilename.  The error message that I am getting is chmod: invalid mode: 'cje.users'
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to install seabird?
<defrysk> summer_s4, plese stop repeating your question
<ahron> whats seabird?
<summer_s4> mozilla seabird
<varka> summer_s4: what is seabird??
<ReSpEcT> bastidraZor, this seemed to be the only cd working so far
<kbrosnan> SeaMonkey 10 to 1
<summer_s4> oh
<bastidraZor> ReSpEcT, i tried the DVD first..which locked up. then d/l the cd version which is what i successfully installed with
<summer_s4> well... how do i install it
<ahron> whta is mozilla seabird google doesnt find much
<summer_s4> it is seamonkey
<gaze_> summer_s4 : I sent you a pm
<gaze_> for all your installation needs
<summer_s4> huh?  I don't see your pm
<kbrosnan> summer_s4: seamonkey is installed the same way firefox is, untar it and run the seamonkey script
<gaze_> uugh.
<ahron> seamonkey is easy to install you can dl the binarys from mozilla
<varka> summer_s4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437987
<CerebroJD> Jordan_U, ok, I'm going to uninstall ndiswrapper
<ReSpEcT> have tried ultimate,desktop, and now alternate and have made the most progess with alternate altough i can still here the harddrive working i am just wondering how many words is in the english lanuage
<bastidraZor> funny how people do not learn .. just want the commands given to them
* bastidraZor laughs
<gaze_>  look, for ANYTHING you want to install
<gaze_>  go to the terminal
<gaze_>  go "sudo aptitude search x" where x is what you're looking for
<gaze_>  pick the one in the list that looks closest to what you're looking for
<gaze_>  and then go "sudo aptitude install y" where y is the name in the first column that corresponds to what you're looking for
<matkix> geoaxis, I have done that... pastebin?
<bastidraZor> ReSpEcT, it shouldn't take more than 20-30 minutes for the total install..
<bastidraZor> ReSpEcT, maybe it is trying to figure out grammar?
<matkix> geoaxis, http://pastebin.com/m40e3731d
<conorkirkpatrick> This: # apt-get install linux-image-686 gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/621501 (In the paste, it says figlet, but the kernel gives me the same error)
<ReSpEcT> going on close to 45 minutes now and i think i am being leinant
<Vsop_Vsop> loaded the new 7.4 and it comes up with the error crocode5.fw not available or load failed
<Jordan_U__> ReSpEcT, If it goes on too long you can try to quit it or exit out to the main menu somehow, It shouldn't hurt anything to stop while configuring a package and if grub has been set up already then it should boot into a fixable system
<summer_s4> i really don't get what you are trying to tell me
<jonathan_> still can't to install ubuntu-studio using apt-get
<geoaxis> matkix,  ok
<bastidraZor> heh
<jonathan_> they said by using apt-get install ubuntu_studio
<conorkirkpatrick> This: # apt-get install linux-image-686 gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/621501 (In the paste, it says figlet, but the kernel gives me the same error)
<jonathan_> but can't
<bastidraZor> summer_s4,  you can't read?
<Nubbie> guys, i'm having problems with my dualhead setup. I'm using a laptop, and sometimes i have another monitor plugged in. how can i set it up so that the monitor uses it's own x session, instead of just extending one?
<Jordan_U__> jonathan_, There are instructions on the ubuntustudio website
<geoaxis> matkix,  ..hmmm so whats the card model ..
<carlesoriol> how can i get a running window information (type, size, styles... etc)..It's there some kind of "spy"?
<geoaxis> ie make
<ReSpEcT> Jordan_u, how do i exit it
<snail_> i'm having weird things happen when i try to sudo apt-get install / remove netbeans , you can see the output at http://pastebin.com/m30497603 , anyone have any thing I can do
<summer_s4> were is the sea monkey gz located on the web 4 linux?
<conorkirkpatrick> This: # apt-get install linux-image-686 gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/621501 (In the paste, it says figlet, but the kernel gives me the same error)
<matkix> geoaxis, Well there were alot of numbers on it...
<gaze_> summer_s4: You're completely ignoring what I told you/
<Nubbie> summer_s4: http://google.com
<matkix> geoaxis,  Its a mini pci.
<Vsop_Vsop> :)) nubbie
<Vsop_Vsop> hey i got one for you Nubbie...if you have a moment.
<Helmi> hey guys
<matkix> geoaxis, Do you want what I think is the modle?
<bastidraZor> gaze_, you didn't give it the easy way out..
<Helmi> can anyone recommend a irc client for gnome except xchat?
<conorkirkpatrick> This: # apt-get install linux-image-686 gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/621501 (In the paste, it says figlet, but the kernel gives me the same error)
<laurenw> ciacon>I got it working
<Jordan_U__> ReSpEcT, I don't know, try escape or similar things, if nothing else works try ctrl+c
<Helmi> should have a GUI :)
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: this always happens, i try to get help for myself, but end up helping 50 people, and still not solving my problem lol.
<Jordan_U__> !generic | conorkirkpatrick
<ubotu> conorkirkpatrick: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Vsop_Vsop> I start ubuntu and it comes up with failed to start the Xserver ( your graphical interface  its like that its not set up correctly.. ..
<Vsop_Vsop> likely ***
<geoaxis> matkix,  yes
<Jordan_U__> +
<Vsop_Vsop> can any one walk me threw this
<ReSpEcT> jordan_u, none of that worked
<geoaxis> matkix, ie what does it say on the cover
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, Did it ever work?
<geoaxis> (well try to guess what chip it uses and get ndiswrapper working if possible)
<Vsop_Vsop> ya 6.10
<conorkirkpatrick> ack
<matkix> geoaxis, Well the card is inside the laptop... so its hard to tell
<Vsop_Vsop> just did 7.4 like 2o mins ago
<summer_s4> how do i un-tar something?
<ReSpEcT> Jordan_u, tried that and none of that worked i am on the select and install software menu
<matkix> But I think I know the chip, lemmie get the info
<geoaxis> matkix,  ouch
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, Is this on the LiveCD or the actual install?
<kijjaz> I'm on Ubuntu Feisty. I was successful using Canon's CanoScan scanner with Ubuntu on other computers,
<matkix> geoaxis,  hold just for a min
<conorkirkpatrick> Ubuntu says (while trying to install the kernel) that there is no space left! But the drive has MORE than enough room for it
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: what graphics card do you have?
<geoaxis> matkix,  ok wats the laptop's make
* CerebroJD pokes at ubuntu
<bastidraZor> summer_s4, http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<matkix> geoaxis, Ra stands for what...
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: first off, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matkix> I forget
<kijjaz> But with this new ACER notebook, it only give out 100% black outputs -_-..
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, Do you have a separate /boot?
<matkix> Its who makes the chip
<Vsop_Vsop> Nubbie ati x1400
<matkix> geoaxis, Averatec 2300
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, Ahh, ati...
<Vsop_Vsop> Meh i know.. but never had issues b4
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I just followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: and select the "ati" driver. the rest you should leave default, until you get to the resolutions. choose your monitor's native resolution, nothing higher.
<matkix> geoaxis, I think the chip on the card is  "Ra rt2571wf"
<CerebroJD> Jordan_U, how would I know that ndiswrapper is disabled?
<Vsop_Vsop> i have not installed anyhting yet..
<sebagua> hi
<conorkirkpatrick> sebagua: hi
<Vsop_Vsop> Clean sofar.. just did the updates for 6.10 then installed 7.4
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, I don't really know.
<rolfen> anyone here has experience on both altq on freebsd and tc on linux?
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: and now your x isn't working.
<eonflare> When I start up a zsh session under Ubuntu Feisty, it seems like the keymap is incorrect.  (Backspace does nothing, delete is ~, etc...)
<summer_s4> seamonkey installing
<eonflare> Anyone know what could be up with that?
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: ctrl alt F6, log in, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, Try installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<Vsop_Vsop> K,,
<Vsop_Vsop> see what happens
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: lets just get him a working session first.
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, use -phigh and it will ask a lot fewer questions
<Vsop_Vsop> lol
<conorkirkpatrick> Ubuntu says (while trying to install the kernel) that there is no space left! But the drive has MORE than enough room for it
<matkix> geoaxis,  See http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, For my card I required fglrx FOR a working session
<matkix> geoaxis, tell me what you think of it
<summer_s4> interesting
<Nubbie> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bastidraZor> heh
<Nubbie> ati drivers work essentially for every card ati has ever made. it is the mesa of ati.
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, Not mine
<CerebroJD> how do I restart Network Manager?
<summer_s4> i dunno why but i am making my copy of linux as much like windows as possible
<Nubbie> do you have a 1400?
<ciacon> guys - How can my BIOS Clock have a skew of nearly -1sec / minute....?????
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, Not even VESA
<Nubbie> summer_s4: it's because you're a good little clone ;)
<Vsop_Vsop> Nubbie.. i have like 6 options here
<summer_s4> how do i make an iso file
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, Don't remember and I don't have that comp with me now to check
<bastidraZor> summer_s4, no wonder you have no clue how to google
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: ati driver should work for you.
<Vsop_Vsop> IE..... SIS,. SISUSB, TDFX, TRIDENT,TSENG..ect
<bastidraZor> summer_s4, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<matkix> geoaxis, You there?
<Vsop_Vsop> not an option here..
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, You can scroll up and down
<sebagua> hi, i don't have the event sound in xubuntu, someone knows how fix that?
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: it should be there for sure.
<Vsop_Vsop> ok i did...
<Jamesinator> summer_s4: http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/create-iso-disk-images-and-generate-md5-checksums-268304.php
<Vsop_Vsop> yes.. ok what is the letters.. there is no ATI
<Vsop_Vsop> sorry for the capps
<Nubbie> :O
<summer_s4> i wonder why i am trying to make linux into windows
<Vsop_Vsop> there are a few but not one that says ati
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, Try IE4linux, that should make you happy ;)
<Jamesinator> summer_s4: What are you trying to do?
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: use vesa then.
<Vsop_Vsop> ok
<mhz`-> is there anyway to create a partition without a mount point? basically, i just want a normal ext3 partition
<Jamesinator> mhz`-: Don't mount it?
<Nubbie> mhz`-: um you can just choose not to mount it...
<Nubbie> lol.
<mhz`-> alrighty
<Jordan_U> mhz`-, That question doesn't make sense
<Nubbie> mhz`-: but why?
<mhz`-> well
<mhz`-> hmm
<Vsop_Vsop> Identifer for my video card... >.. generic video card .. is this right
<mhz`-> basically
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: all default answers until you get to resolutions
<mhz`-> i got 10gb of free space
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, AFIK the identifier can be whatever you want
<mhz`-> from my partitioned 26gb
<Nubbie> mhz`-: make one of your partitions bigger?
<mhz`-> no!
<mhz`-> i don't wanna
<mhz`-> i just wanna make it like another drive :/
<Vsop_Vsop> Jordan: so leave it and hit ok then
<Nubbie> mhz`-: but if you're going to partition it, why not make use of it by mounting it...
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, You should point people to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh if all they need is driver and resolution
<mhz`-> hmm
<Jamesinator> mhz`-: If you plan to use it with your current system you're going to have to mount it
<Nubbie> mhz`-: so you do want to mount it.
<mhz`-> yeah
<mhz`-> damn
<Jamesinator> mhz`-: sudo nano /etc/fstab ?
<mhz`-> w/e it'll be my /usr
<mhz`-> :(
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: yeah i always forget what letters. so i just go with what i do know.
<mhz`-> this is why i drink heavily
* Jamesinator gives mhz`- a comforting pat on the back
<Nubbie> mhz`-: no!
<mhz`-> what
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, p for priority :) there is also pmedium for instance
<matkix> Alright.... I think I got left... Anyone want to help me with installing of a driver?
<Nubbie> mhz`-: mount it to like /media/disk1 or something obscure. but inside /media
<Vsop_Vsop> Jordan: video card's bus identifier     PCI: 1:0:0
<summer_s4> how do i make ubuntu's resolution go above 1024 by 768?
<conorkirkpatrick> How do I specify where APT-GET is going to install something?
<mhz`-> ok, so dont mount it when partitioning
<mhz`-> save it for after
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, Like Nubbie said, just stick to the defaults
<Vsop_Vsop> kk
<Nubbie> mhz`-: if you mount it to /usr, the /usr folder on your / partition will get mounted over every time you boot.
<conorkirkpatrick> How do I specify where APT-GET is going to install something?
<Jamesinator> Nubbie: I think he's trying to split-partition his filesystem, like the installer gives you the option of doing by creating separate partitions for /boot, /home, etc
<gaze_> conorkirkpatrick: Not really. If you change where apt-get puts stuff then the thing you're installing won't be able to find itself.
<summer_s4> conorkirkpatric: you cant i don't think
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, ubotu also has a !fixres that gives that info for lazy people like me :)
<Nubbie> Jamesinator: oh he's installing?
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, !xconfig rather
<geoaxis> matkix,  i really want to help but i am being called like crazy
<mhz`-> nubbie, i'm not gonna mount it
<Nubbie> mhz`-: are you in the middle of installing ubuntu right now?
<Jamesinator> Nubbie: No, I think he's trying to split-partition it after installing
<mhz`-> i'll save it for after the install
<Jamesinator> Nubbie: I'm really not sure, I can't understand him very well
<geoaxis> matkix,  so have you looked at NDISWRAPPER
<conorkirkpatrick> gaze_: Well, I am following, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH and I am trying to install the kernel ,but it says there is no more space, but my HD has 699M free, and I think it is trying to put it on the RamDisk
<Nubbie> Jamesinator: oh okay, but then he'd have to copy his /usr folder from his / partition over to it before rebooting.
<matkix> I think I just found a driver....
<pinkrobots> hello, i can never find this thing:   where do i get diskmount please ???
<rebeca> n
<mhz`-> and / has to be bootable correct?
<matkix> geoaxis, Did you see the link I sent to you?
<Nubbie> mhz`-: sure why not :)
<mhz`-> lol
<matkix> geoaxis,  See http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<summer_s4> how do i run flash?
<Jamesinator> !mount | pinkrobots
<ubotu> pinkrobots: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<conorkirkpatrick> Has anybody sucsessfully completed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<mhz`-> i need to stop drinking as much
<pinkrobots> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: As you may already have guessed following this instruction may break your system and you are on your own to fix it again. <-- With an introduction like that, and the lack of any responses, I think you're on your own.
<Nubbie> !flash | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: With an introduction like that, and the lack of any responses, I think you're on your own.
<summer_s4> this is the first time i had more then 8 browser windows open for a long time
<mikey1> does anyone how I can set my resolution to higher than 1024x768
<conorkirkpatrick> Jamesinator: Ok, I realized that at the begininning, The reason I did it, is because the CD drive in the computer is so SLOW that it would take forever to do a CD install
<Nubbie> summer_s4: PS: hit ctrl + T
<SurfnKid> whats a good torrent client
<berent> why does my browsers crash so oftenly
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: I know what you mean, use the alternate cd ISO
<berent> opera and firefox
<SurfnKid> with multiple torrents?
<mikey1> it's the native res. of my monitor and enabled the restricted drivers
<matkix> Anyone willing to help with a driver install?
<Nubbie> SurfnKid: gnome-bt does good, why not just keep using that?
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: It allows you to install in text mode, without the excruciatingly slow process of trying to install through GNOME with a slow CD drive.
<pinkrobots> thankyou
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, i cant download 2 or more
<SurfnKid> it gives me an error
<Jamesinator> SurfnKid: deluge
<SurfnKid> ok thx
<summer_s4> how do i make the screen resolution 1600X1200?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jamesinator: My internet connection is faster than the CD drive :P "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for me
<Jamesinator> SurfnKid: sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<SurfnKid> ok
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: Yes, but if you can't get that OverSSH guide working, the alternate CD is a good solution
<Nubbie> does anybody know how i can set up my laptop so the build in screen has one xsession running, and the external display running a separate xsession? they are different dimensions, and my laptop screen is getting cut off.
<conorkirkpatrick> Jamesinator: The only thing I don't like about that is that I am running low on CD's :D, meh, I will just buy some more
<mikey1> anyone know how to set my screen resolution higher than 1024x768 - i enabled the restricted driver for my geForce 7800 GPU
<eddie> hi
<Nubbie> !resolution > summer_s4
<summer_s4> i have the same question as mikey1
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: Isn't there a free CD request where someone sends you a CD via mail?
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: For the patience-gifted, albeit
<Nubbie> !resolution > mikey1
<mikey1> thanks
<mikey1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, You also enabled the needed restricted drivers?
<tofaffy> How can I change gnome's defautl window manager from metacity to beryl? For some reason...if I set beryl to start up in the sessions menu...and it doesn't start
<conorkirkpatrick> Jamesinator: It's fine, I have 10 left, and I can prolly get more blank cdr-s easily
<Nubbie> mikey1: there was a private message sent to you with the exact same contents...
<Jamesinator> conorkirkpatrick: Righto!
<summer_s4> who knew that gutar hero 3 is comming to the wii
<timewriter> its possible to connect to a vnc on a windows machine ?
<Jordan_U> tofaffy, beryl-manager in session, not beryl
<Nubbie> tofaffy: you ask in !ubuntu-effects
<Jamesinator> timewriter: Yes
<dev_0> ola, why my ubuntu cannot shutdown correctly
<conorkirkpatrick> summer_s4: I did!
<timewriter> Jamesinator what program i need to use
<magnetron> !offtopic | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jordan_U> dev_0, What does it do?
<Nubbie> tofaffy: or right click the beryl icon, choose the window manager as beryl.
<dev_0> cannot turn off automatically
<dev_0> it's just hang in black screen
<tofaffy> I want beryl to start at startup...
<davf> dev_0 probably power management issue.
<Nubbie> tofaffy: then add it to your session.
<Jamesinator> timewriter: sudo apt-get install xvncviewer
<summer_s4> how do i get beryl?
<tofaffy> Nubbie, I DID...and it doesnt work.
<Nubbie> dev_0: what video drivers are you using.
<dev_0> how can I fix it
<Jordan_U> tofaffy, I already told you, use beryl-manager in the session instead of beryl
<magnetron> dev_0: sounds like ACPI is disable somehow... check if it's enabled in BIOS
<dev_0> intel i915m
<matkix> Is anyone around willing to help me install a driver, I have already located / downloaded the driver and just need some help installing it! Please.
<xiven> Hey
<tofaffy> It's in there...but it doesn't start beryl...
<tofaffy> oh
<Nubbie> tofaffy: then beyond that, ask in beryl's forums or in #ubuntu-effects
<tofaffy> wait...never mind
<xiven> is bonobo-activation-server really a necessary process?
<summer_s4> how do i install my printer
<dev_0> can I fix it in my ubuntu
<xiven> I dont even know what bonobo is
<tofaffy> haha...I just had a brain spasm and realized it...nm :)
<timewriter> cheers
<Jordan_U> matkix, Driver for what?
<matkix> Jordan_U, Wifi card
<Jordan_U> matkix, What card?
<timewriter> its a;lready there
<matkix> Jordan_U,  I found it on their site and need a lil help doing it.
<Nubbie> xiven: it's running for a purpose if thats what you're wondering.
<Jamesinator> !bonobo | xiven
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonobo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> xiven: bonobo uses practically no resources.
<Jordan_U> matkix, What card and chipset?
<cellofellow> The form wizard in OOo Base isn't working. I click the button, nothing happens.
<xiven> Hmm
<matkix> Jordan_U, Its really has no name.... just a chip made by ralinktech
<xiven> What about ssh-agent?
<timewriter> omg ati has control center on linux too
<timewriter> :))
<xiven> I dont even use SSH
<matkix> Jordan_U, Ra rt2571wf
<xiven> but its up twice
<Nubbie> xiven: why are you concerned about bonobo. why are you killing all your processes.
<Jamesinator> !corba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xiven> I was just looking to kill unneeded once, to make speed up my system a bit
<matkix> Jordan_U, I found the driver here.  http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.ht
<magnetron> !enter | xiven
<ubotu> xiven: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xiven> I need to modify the swappiness for sure
<matkix> Jordan_U, Its the first one and I need help installing it.
<cellofellow> an help here?
<cellofellow> any*
<Jordan_U> matkix, I need to find out why Ralink cards are so hard to install when I thought they were Free drivers
<cellofellow> I'm not a noob, I'm just not sure why OOo is doing this.
<Jamesinator> !repeat | cellofellow
<ubotu> cellofellow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cellofellow> fine
<Nubbie> cellofellow: if somebody knew the answer they'd tell you.
<cellofellow> ok
<mikey1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cellofellow> I'll try a different channel.
<Nubbie> cellofellow: if nobody here knows, maybe openoffice has an irc channel, or forums.
<matkix> Jordan_U, Well... I think its the RT2500USB(RT2571/RT2572) driver. Do you think you can help?
<Nubbie> cellofellow: its not exactly an ubuntu specific problem... it could be a bug in their program. check bugzilla.
<Nubbie> cellofellow: and consider filing a bug if you find no information about it.
<cellofellow> I haven't tried it in Windows.
<Jordan_U> matkix, I don't know, it really should work out of the box
<Nubbie> cellofellow: if it's repeatable, it's probably a bug.
<cellofellow> yes, ok
<Jordan_U> matkix, does it show up in iwconfig?
<Ayabara> is there a text file for configuring minicom?
<Jamesinator> matkix: What problem are you having?
<matkix> yes... but the wifi card cannot connect to networks
<matkix> It will see, but not connect.
<Dezine> I usually hook my mac up to the internet through my pc. All I had to do was share my internet connection and it works, however I can't get my Ubuntu laptop to connect in this manner. Anyone have any idea how I can get my Ubuntu to connect through my Windows pc. (Modem > Windows PC > Ubuntu).
<matkix> The issue is known to be, the wifi card will not connect to networks of any kind... its the driver... im nearly sure.
<Jordan_U> matkix, What makes you think that the drivers from that site will work?
<matkix> Its a dual boot and connects great in win.
<rolfen> Dezine: yup
<Jamesinator> matkix: Ralink chipset / RT card?
<matkix> I donno, Its a blind guess
<matkix> chipset
<Jordan_U> matkix, OK
<Jamesinator> matkix: Any encryption?
<matkix> on the network?
<matkix> or...?
<Jamesinator> Yes
<Jordan_U> matkix, I assume it installs from source?
<matkix> I can take it off... but i would like at least to use wep
<rolfen> Dezine: install Firestarter, it has an option for internet connecton sharing
<Jamesinator> Do you have any encryption set up on the network? Like WEP or WPA?
<matkix> not at this time
<Jamesinator> Are you using DHCP for your wifi network?
<matkix> yes
<CerebroJD> ok, since I got beryl working on my x1400 (a miracle, I know), I no longer have a 'Shut down' option from within gnome...
<matkix> I'll save you some time. its not the network.
<Dezine> ok rolfen I'll try that, thanks.
<Jamesinator> matkix: See query.
<matkix> The same card connects to the same network when i boot to win
<rolfen> Dezine: in the firewall menu (in firestarter) click on "Run wizard"
<matkix> What query?
<rolfen> Dezine: np
<luke_> is anyone here a nokia master? :p I'm really trying to get my nokia 9300 working in Ubuntu 7.04 - no luck?
<Vsop_Vsop> what the heck is this ( ubuntu comes with absolutely no warranty , to the extent permitted by applicable law   bcm43xx: errpr Microcode "ncm43xx_microcode5.fw not found or load failed..
<Vsop_Vsop> and it keeps cycling....
<magnetron> Vsop_Vsop: sounds like you have some problem with a wifi card
<CerebroJD> I have returned with installed drivers (i assume)
<Vsop_Vsop> Magnetron:... great now what do i do
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to make my screen resolution go up to 1600X1200?
<Jordan_U> matkix, If it does require you to install from source you might want to install rt2570-source if for no other reason than for the dependencies that it will install that you probably need ( look into the suggested packages as well )
<Vsop_Vsop> Magnetron: can i disable it
<magnetron> Vsop_Vsop: i'm not an expert in that card, but i heard that some people use bcm43xx-fwcutter, but i don't really know how it works. maybe a google for bcm43xx-fwcutter ubuntu will give you the info you need
<Jordan_U> !fixres > summer_s4
<Vsop_Vsop> humm thanks ... i will dig into it after work tomorrow.. 5 am comes fast at this hour..
<CerebroJD> grrrr, I thought the drivers were installed right
<CerebroJD> rebooted
<CerebroJD> and POW
<CerebroJD> no wireless card
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, That just means you need bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bbb> oh yeah i fought with that one for a while
<Vsop_Vsop> Jordan: ok.. and that would be were?
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Vsop_Vsop> ty
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, It will offer to download the firmware for your card, choose yes
<octavarium> wow, ubuntu is so easy
<mhz`-> you haven't met my gf
<unique> are KiB and KB/s the same thing?
<magnetron> unique: de facto, yes
<ThanatosDrive> KibiBytes and KiloBytes
<ThanatosDrive> Google 'em
<summer_s4> why is terminal taking so long
<octavarium> (unique): no
<octavarium> they are different
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, What command are you running?
<magnetron> octavarium: in theory, yes, but not de facto
<octavarium> i think you mean Kb and KB
<Vsop_Vsop> ok now that i have a half page of extracting ..... how do i install.. i thought it should have done it
<magnetron> octavarium: he doesn't
<DisabledDuck> i have a question that might be kind of stupid, i have the pidgin source, and i'm running a 64-bit system, is there any way to compile the source for use with 64-bit Ubuntu?
<ThanatosDrive> octavarium, No, KiB exists.
<octavarium> nvm then
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, That's it, it's done :)
<Vsop_Vsop> oh well lets see
<Jordan_U> Vsop_Vsop, You might need to restart network-manager
<summer_s4> how do i use terminal to install java?
<Vsop_Vsop> hey now that i am at my cursor .. how can i start ubuntu again without ctrl alt delete
<Jordan_U> !java | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<huy> does anyone know how to get a video statistic using the command line?
<shaneed> how can i install kde 4 in ubuntu
<ThanatosDrive> Vsop_Vsop: Ctrl+Alt_Bckspce
<huy> e.g bitrate, framesize, etc
<magnetron> Vsop_Vsop: type shutdown -r now
<ThanatosDrive> Oops, that'd a +
<summer_s4> in plain english
<CerebroJD> Jordan_U, I can confirm that this card is definitely not being detected in iwconfig after going through the setup while NOT using ndiswrapper
<Nubbie> huy: depends on what codec it is.
<huy> flv
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<berent> can you please tell me if a system can run without a processor put on processor slot(currently my PGA 370 processor slot is empty)  but something else(which has a fan/sink as i can notice) on some other slot like a pci slot.
<huy> Nubbie: I can use ffmpeg but that only display it upon encoding
<huy> I don't want to encode, just display the info
<Nubbie> berent: did you just ask if your computer will run without a cpu?
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Like I said, probably not supported yet, try "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" though or reboot
<Vsop_Vsop> lol
<varka> summer_s4: do you need to compile java-coder or do you just want to run java-pages in you browser?
<ThanatosDrive> summer_s4: I'll tell you this now so you won't have to ask it later. When you perform a sudo, a password prompt will come up, and when you type, nothing shows up. This is normal. Type in your password and press Enter accordingly. It will know.
<CerebroJD> I modprobe'd it before I rebooted
<CerebroJD> once I rebooted, twas gone
<berent> Nubbie : i said there's an emty processor slot
<Nubbie> berent: if there's no processor on the board, good luck running anything. as for that other thing with a heatsink, it could be anything. my computer has at least 4 heatsinks around.
<Nubbie> berent: so it has 2 processor slots....
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Not yet supported I guess :(
<Nubbie> (i'm just guessing cause you didn't say anything of the sort)
<CerebroJD> sadface @ that
<CerebroJD> found another tutorial tho
<CerebroJD> uses ndiswrapper, so will try that
<mhz`-> does brltty-x11 usually take awhile to install?
<CerebroJD> the annoying thing about all this is that I cant copy-paste anything since I cant get to these tutorials on the laptop :P
<mhz`-> or did my box freeze
<mikey1> i am trying to adjust my monitor settings using the !resolution guide... how do I edit a text file... it will not let me save - says i don't have permission
<mikey1> but i need permission
<berent> Nubbie: i just found there is something called slot 1 where p3's are put . does that mean i can put one more in the other?
<Nubbie> mikey1: sudo.
<Vsop_Vsop> ok fixed that issues...now i got this  " knit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by/-uuid/ Whole whack of numbers... the Kinit: no resume image, doing norma boot...... then it puts me to my curssor
<Nubbie> mikey1: but i suggest you use the other method.
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Flash drive?
<summer_s4> how do i install kde?
<Nubbie> Vsop_Vsop: did you try to sleep/suspend your computer?
<mikey1> when i did the listed commands in the guide, it said something about not being able to create a directory
<rolfen> summer_s4: from synaptic maybe?
<mhz`-> nm!
<CerebroJD> well.. I do have an ipod
<CerebroJD> that'd work
<mikey1> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, install the kububuntu-desktop package
<mikey1> oops
<Vsop_Vsop> Nubie: no i haveent..
<mikey1> sh: cannot create /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum: Directory nonexistent
<Vsop_Vsop> how is that gong to help me
<Vsop_Vsop> going**
<Nubbie> why on earth would you need to take a md5sum of your xorg.conf ?
<summer_s4> can someone tell met he download/install code for the whole kde suite?
<rolfen> summer_s4: you never used synaptic?
<mikey1> its in the !resolution
<mikey1> guide
<Takmadeus> Greetings
<mikey1> i know what my horiz. and vert. refresh settings should be
<Vsop_Vsop> Nubbie: all i have done tonight is instal 6.10.. got updates.. then installed 7.4 now this..
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mikey1> so i just want to edit the text file
<mikey1> but it says i need permission
<Nubbie> summer_s4: sudo tasksel
<Takmadeus> does anyone here knows how to program?
<mikey1> i know the values are correct
<magnetron> !enter | mikey
<ubotu> mikey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nubbie> summer_s4: choose kubuntu desktop, okay.
<mikey1> oops
<Jordan_U> mikey1, Easier to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ThanatosDrive> Question: Do you think an 860MHz PIII with 386MB RAM and an ATI Radeon 9300 can handle KDE without much slowdown? 'Cause currently on GNOME, things are slightly...slower than I would like.
<mikey1> ok
<summer_s4> i never used much of the stuff you tell me to any
<summer_s4> way
<Nubbie> ThanatosDrive: if you consider that KDE is inherently slow, then no.
<summer_s4> I got a problome.  Java instalation is stuck at the license agreement
<Nubbie> ThanatosDrive: if gnome is slow, stay far away from kde. try xfce
<Takmadeus> Can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381545&highlight=a2mp3
<mikey1> jordan_U ... says that the resource is locked and temporarily unavailable
<Vsop_Vsop> Hummmm
<magnetron> ThanatosDrive: you may have to run Xubuntu or some other light desktop system
<Vsop_Vsop> this odd
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, Expand the "terminal" or whatever thing it is in synaptic
<lukillas> Hi all, I recompiled my kernel, but it crashes when stars and shows ubuntu logo, what can i do?
<Nubbie> summer_s4: so accept it.... have you ever used computers before? i don't mean to take offence, but i'm just wondering.
<Skrypt> Anyone here able to help me trouble shoot my sound?
<Skrypt> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jordan_U> mikey1, You probably have synaptic open
<magnetron> summer_s4: "space" key, if ir remember correctly
<mikey1> im not sure what that is
<summer_s4> people i just downloaded linux 3 hours ago.  I used to use windows
<comodo> can someone tell me how to check for direct rendering
<Nubbie> summer_s4: yes i understand, but did you have much experience using windows?
<mikey1> (1st day attempting to use ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> summer_s4, Look on the window for something to expand so you can see the agreement and agree to it
<mikey1> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Takmadeus> hello.... can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381545&highlight=a2mp3
<mikey1> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<summer_s4> why does this error message come up when i try to run synaptic?
<rolfen> summer_s4: we cannot help you unless you tell us what the error message is
<mikey1> hmm, i dont think synaptic is open Jordan
<summer_s4> rats
<summer_s4> it won't say paste
<Nubbie> summer_s4: maybe because you're already running synaptic or another package management program
<Jordan_U> mikey1, What about apt-get or anything that installs packages?
<CerebroJD> is ndiswrapper on the Fiesty iso?
<Nubbie> summer_s4: you can only run one.
<summer_s4> i am only running one
<brad016> I can't unmount my internal windows partition, it has an error that says it disagrees with the fstab
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, IIRC no
<darkkish> uh
<darkkish> what the hell
<darkkish> i burned another ubuntu disk
<darkkish> and it is also corrupted
<darkkish> same iso
<darkkish> MD5 checked out, according to someone earlier
<mikey1> nope, just Gaim, Terminal, and Mozilla
<Nubbie> !enter | darkkish
<ubotu> darkkish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magnetron> darkkish: burn it at a slower speed
<summer_s4> to install ubutu
<Jordan_U> darkkish, You can use the minimal install CD if you are having burn issues
<summer_s4> right click ISO file on desktop,
<summer_s4> click burn image to disk
<Jordan_U> darkkish, It grabs almost everything from the internet
<summer_s4> and run it when you restart the computer
<mikey1> but the icon that shows "blah available updates" is up in the tray
<darkkish> Jordan_U that won't work
<brad016> I can't unmount my internal windows partition, it has an error that says it disagrees with the fstab
<darkkish> Jordan_U i'm on wireless, on a WUSB54G
<Takmadeus> Hmmmmm can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381545&highlight=a2mp3
<Jordan_U> darkclown_, And it's ~ 10 meg so you can burn it at 1X speed no problem
<darkkish> Jordan_U i just burnt Ubuntu 700MB at 4x speed to make sure everything would work
<Jordan_U> darkclown_, Can't connect wired?
<Nubbie> Takmadeus: try tagtool
<summer_s4> i love ubuntu
<brad016> how do you unmount a windows partition that won't unmount
<Takmadeus> tagtool?
<Takmadeus> Nubbie: tagtool?
<summer_s4> brad016: Overwright it
<Jordan_U> brad016, How are you trying to unmount it?
<defrysk> sudo umount /media/blahpartition
<Nubbie> Takmadeus: yes, tagtool
<brad016> right clickinh it and selecting unmount
<Ademan> hey i installed the apache server on a computer and it's running and whatnot, i put a test page in /var/www  and I can view it just fine from another computer behind the same router, I have port 80 forwarded to the correct computer, yet computers outside of that router still can't access the server, why is this?
<Takmadeus> Nubbie: checking on google ;)
<brad016> summer_s4, what do you mean overwrite
<Jordan_U> brad016, like defrysk said, sudo umount /dev/whatever or /media/whatever
<rolfen> Ademan: does your router do NAT?
<brad016> Jordan_U, okay
<Jordan_U> brad016, Or if you want to unmount everything but / then sudo umount -a
<rolfen> Ademan: ah never mind, you got the port forwarded, sorry
<mikey1> any idea how to free up that resource?
<Nubbie> Ademan: go to http://ipchicken.com on the computer running the server, then enter that ip in the web address of a computer outside of your network. if it doesn't work, your port 80 is being blocked by your ISP.
<mhz`-> anyone ever have their keyboard not work once prompted to login?
<Takmadeus> Nubbie: checked it, but I do need a frontend for a CLI program, not a tagging tool. the idea is that it is very very tiresome to write every name in the CLI
<brad016> Jordan_U, thanks, it worked
<Jordan_U> mikey1, It should be free
<Takmadeus> Nubbie: yet thanks ;)
<mhz`-> it went fine in grub, the install, etc...go to login...no typing
<mikey1> well, it says its not
<mikey1> ill reboot
<Jordan_U> mikey1, You could try rebooting but you shouldn't need to
<Ademan> Nubbie: hrm thanks i'll try that, but actually i've got two levels of routers, http://picasaweb.google.com/ademan555/Misc/photo#5076870108898759058    is basically my setup replace banshee with apache and you'll see what i'm trying to do
<mikey1> well, i dont know what else to do, because it says it each time i put the command in the terminal
<Nubbie> Takmadeus: you can do batch jobs with this program, but it also happens to have a gui.
<Jordan_U> mikey1, rebooting should work
<Apple> has any one used an AMD processor with the brisbane core?
<Nubbie> Takmadeus: i build entire library trees using that program, multiple thousands of songs.
<Zta> is there a quick way to rename all ISO889-2 named files to UTF8?
<Nubbie> !anyone | apple
<ubotu> apple: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Takmadeus> Nubbie: checking
<berent> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rolfen> Ademan: maybe the firewall on your server then
<berent> !nobody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nobody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> Ademan: i'm no expert with running servers, i have casually a couple of times, but my ISP now is a nazi, they have almost every port on lock down.
<Slickness> how do you REinstall ubuntu? i only seem to be able to find how to do the initial installation,(which was very easy)
<Zta> !botflood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botflood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> berent: can you take it easy on the bot?
<Nubbie> berent: or private message it if you want to fool around?
<Ademan> Nubbie: that sucks
<berent> Nubbie: yeah . don;t be so rude
<ThanatosDrive> berent: Ademan was referring to Nubbie's ISP issue.
<berent> oh ok
<Nubbie> berent: excuse me, i'm just asking you not to flood the channel which i and possible others think is rude. i wasn't being rude in asking you to follow  the rules.
<Bryan> can anyone help me?  I had my wireless up and running earlier, but now I cant even restart network without a permission denied error
<berent> :-)
<magnetron> Bryan: what were you doing when it stopped working?
<Bryan> After I restarted
<PJ> Algum brasileiro ai???????
<defrysk> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> Bryan: what were you doing before you restarted an it stopped working?
<magnetron> !pt | PJ
<defrysk> !bra
<PJ> sim
<Slickness> !reinstall
<PJ> e ai
<ubotu> PJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bryan> Nothing out of the ordinary, firefox
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Bryan> I did have to shut it down forcibly, it froze up
<Takmadeus> Nubbie: I may say that this will be a very useful piece of software, yet it does not do what I need, yet thanks ;)
<Nubbie> Takmadeus: i'm pretty sure you can use it from the command line too, if that's what you're interested in.
<Nubbie> ie. read id3 tags to rename all of the filenames accordingly.
<mhz`-> wtf
<magnetron> Bryan: Exactly what does the error message say and where do you see it?
<Bryan> hmm one sec
<mhz`-> nubbie, any idea on how to modify the keyboard layout/model?
<mhz`-> from command?
<ThanatosDrive> Is it possible to be in two servers at once on gaim?
<ThanatosDrive> Like, freenode and efnet at the same time?
<Bryan> failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: permission denied
<pppZero_> sure is, just create a new account for the second server
<ThanatosDrive> Ahhh, I see it.
<ThanatosDrive> Thanks
<Bryan> that is it exactly
<Bryan> any ideas?
<rolfen> Bryan: normally you need to sudo to restart networking
<Bryan> Sudo worked better I think, but said no such device
<magnetron> Bryan: try this in a terminal: sudo chmod u+w /var/run/network/ifstate
<magnetron> Bryan: what command are you running when you get that error?
<Takmadeus> Coders anywhere?
<brne_> hello
<Bryan> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ccm> somebody can tell me how a grub entry should look like when a feisty mbr installed grub has to call a partition installed gutsy grub?
<rolfen> Bryan: what device is missing?
<golem_> from the net-install; kubuntu desktop, ubuntu desktop, or xubuntu desktop?  aiming to try beryl
<Takmadeus> Bryan: sorry to interrupt you, yet I have a simple question.... as you seem to be quite popular around here, may I ask you if you know someone who knows a little bit of coding?
<ThanatosDrive> Kubuntu, I would say.
<ccm> golem_: you are always safe with ubuntu desktop
<DisabledDuck> how do i make files and folders hidden?
<Bryan> Me?
<mebaran151> does anybody know a good mp3 tagging programming that could quickly remove extraneous trailing commas
<Takmadeus> Byan: Do you know how to code?
<mebaran151> from the artist and title field in batch
<Bryan> Not at all
<mebaran151> DisabledDuck, prepend a . in front of their names
<golem_> alright, plain vanilla desktop it is
<Bryan> Pretty noobish
<magnetron> DisabledDuck: if the name start with a .   it will not be shown by default, but it would still be easy to list them
<mebaran151> Bryan, take up ruby.... it's neato
<rolfen> golem_: xubuntu is easyer on resources
<mdious> mhz`-:  I think you can configure your keyboard in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Takmadeus> Bryan: so, by any chance you know about someone who knows how to code?
<mhz`-> i  can't type shit though, i was able to once then messed it up
<mdious> mhz`-:  look for your keyboard under Input device
<DisabledDuck> magnetron: now if i do that, will i have to change where certain applications change the data, or will the application ignore the . ?
<magnetron> Takmadeus: do you know anyone how know how to code
<Bryan> No I don't really know anyone sorry.
<mhz`-> right now, i'm plugged directly in with a different keyboard
<mdious> ah gotcha, could you boot from a live cd and do it?
<mhz`-> yeah that's what i had to do b/c i can't type anything to login
<mdious> speaking of which, if you ssh to a remote machine that uses a different keyboard layout than yours...do you get that keyboard layout, or do you use your own?
<mhz`-> even though i setup my user, etc
<Takmadeus> magnetron: that's exactly what I need to find
<magnetron> DisabledDuck: you will have to rearrange the applications to point to the new name
<Takmadeus> Bryan: thanks anyway man ;)
<Bryan> When I ran that magnetron, it told me op. not permitted
<ThanatosDrive> Takmadeus: What language?
<Bryan> sorry i wasnt any help
<NaNO2x> does anyone know where the installer script to detect video stuff at installation is?
<Takmadeus> ThanatosDrive: any language that allows to make a very simple GUI
<comodo> can someone help me everytime i start up beryl in ubuntu i loose my bar on top of windows that has the minamize maxamize buttons?
<mhz`-> yup, this basic keyboard
<mhz`-> not working
<magnetron> DisabledDuck: "hiding" folders is very easy to bypass... for true protection, you would have to encrypt your hard drive
<Takmadeus> Bryan: It's OK man I hope that you gfet better in your coding skills tho :p
<Bryan> ok
<Bryan> Im  pinging fine though
<jafnoob> hi! when loading beryl on gnome emerald wont start. I've put emerald in sessions. any ideas how to fix this?
<Bryan> Just cant get internet, etc.
<Selanit> Question: does Ubuntu have a "debug mode"?  I've been having way too many crashes.
<mhz`-> i got it working again
<mhz`-> ...
<mhz`-> weird
<mhz`-> i'm just gonna reinstall i think
<Takmadeus> ThanatosDrive: Any ideas?
<magnetron> Selanit: when do you get these crashes? while surfing?
<vontux> hello, how do I delete symbolic links?
<mdious> sorry I can't help...I'm off, cya, all the best
<Takmadeus> jafnoob: you need beryl manager, not emerald ;)
<mdious> vontux:  the same way you delete anything...just use rm no the link itself ;)
<ThanatosDrive> Takmadeus: You can try #ubuntu-programming, but last I checked, it was near empty.
<Takmadeus> ThanatosDrive: checking...
<ThanatosDrive> Takmadeus: Still is. 6 people including me and ChanServ
<mdious> vontux:  sorry if that was unclear, don't rm what the link is pointing to...rm the link you created that points to..where ever
<Selanit> magnetron:  I haven't noticed a pattern.  They typically happen about 3 minutes after I log in to KDE.  The mouse and keyboard stop responding, and I can't log in via SSH.  Nothing to do but re-set.  It's happened when I've been surfing, but also when I've been using InkScape, listening to music in Amarok, or playing Starcraft.
<dope> i have a "failed to kill" msg scrolling the terminal. how do i kill this?
<Takmadeus> ThanatosDrive: can you help me?
<vontux> midious: so in other words, the link file that is created, not the file that the link file is pointing to?
<RiverGirl_> variant: Back again for continuation of yesterday. Thanks to you, now all main /home sub-dirs successfully copied to another machine. Feeling somewhat safer now.
<magnetron> Selanit: i had similar crashes, mine was related to a hardware problem
<Sonic1> Is there a way to get around the Creative X-Fi drivers problem in Ubuntu?
<dope> anyone?
<ThanatosDrive> Takmadeus: I don't know how to create GUIs, and am still in the early stages of learning C. Sorry =/
<Takmadeus> ThanatosDrive: It's OK, I am trying my chances at the programming channel
<jafnoob> Takmadeus, lol thanks. one could assume installing the beryl metapackage would include it, but nooo, thanks anyway
<bustacap> hey all - any members in here can tell me how to set my hostname cloak - I've had a quick squiz at freenode.net and couldn't find it out quickly
<magnetron> !cloak | bustacap
<ubotu> bustacap: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Takmadeus> jafnoob: I am glad to help you
<mebaran151> could anyone reccommend a good mp3 tagging programming
<mebaran151> that I could batch
<mebaran151> alot of my songs have trailing commas in their artist and album fields and I'd like to remove them
<Selanit> Criminy, it happened again
<Takmadeus> mebaran151: try easytag, it is quite good
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to install java?
<magnetron> summer_s4: java for firefox or java compiler?
<Selanit> Just froze on me - I had to reboot.
<summer_s4> java for firefox
<Selanit> If I drop out again that's probably why
<RiverGirl_> variant: or someone else, assuming my broken boot is indeed caused by bug #106864 and given my broken LVM root is now mounted from liveCD as '/home/ubuntu/chrootOriginal/' what are the detailed next steps to recover this so that it boots ?
<Selanit> I don't know what's causing all this instability.  I don't think it's a user-space application, but I have no way of knowing.
<bustacap> mebaran151: I found that Ex Falso was the best app I could find (it was the only one that could do decent .m4a tagging)
<drafael> hey, if you copy+paste an ext3 partition, except to a different size... and so it shows up as having the wrong size, and more diskspace full than it should... what easy way is there to fix it? fchk(?).ext3 /../.. didn't do a thing :[
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to download/install java?
<Selanit> So is there some way I can turn on verbose logging for everything, or something?  It's driving me nuts.  I keep having to boot into Windows any time I want to get any serious work done.  Oh, the irony!
<mebaran151> bustacap, ex falso
<mebaran151> from whence?
<magnetron> summer_s4: first you should start Synaptic. in Synaptic, use the repository dialogue to enable multiverse. then search for sun-java5-jre and install it
<mebaran151> bustacap, is it in the standard repos
<bustacap> mebaran151: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all&keywords=falso&sourceid=mozilla-search
<bustacap> I used the Ubuntu Package Search in Firefox for that one..
<bustacap> (I am assuming that you are using Gnome)
<drafael> any ideas about the fix partition thing? or do I have to copy + paste it manually ;-;
<drafael> (the files)
<summer_s4> back them up
<magnetron> don't pm me summer_s4, thank you. you will have to start Synaptic, it's in the System menu.
<summer_s4> I got a synaptic error
<summer_s4> dpkg thing and chatch=open()
<user1_> how do i use iptables-restore to load a firewall file?
<Juiceman> HELLO
<kiss> :)
<summer_s4> !hi juiceman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi juiceman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StR> ubotu, hi is hello
<StR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drafael> o_o
<kiss> :)
<drafael> guess it's manual copy+paste time then... 220000+ image files, I was hoping I could just repair it and not do this all over again -__________________-
<Juiceman> ok so i have a very small problem with my ubuntu on my home desktop system
<Juiceman> i cant get my selphy cp720 to work
<troopperi_> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Juiceman> anyone may help?
<summer_s4> anyone know how to install apachi http server and php5 onto ubuntu?
<Ademan> ubuntu doesn't have a firewall on or installed by default right?
<summer_s4> by default
<AmiDaniel_away> summer_s4: Easiest way is through synaptic
<troopperi_> !apache > summer_s4
<AmiDaniel_away> !apache | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sp4rKy> Hi
<PJ> Qual a sala do ubuntu brasil???
<magnetron> !br | PJ
<ubotu> PJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Sp4rKy> i would know if it's possible to 'synchronize' screen session between servers ?
<hassan> Hi guys, i need help on this,
<hassan> for a while now, I have been trying to convince a friend to move to Linux, he needed a new computer so he decided to assemble a new one and run Ubuntu on it.
<hassan> he has selected an nvidia geforce n8800 GTX (wich should work fine).
<hassan> the installation went fine, but he is a major show stopper. The nvidia driver fails to detect the correct wude screen resolution. we have googled it and it looks like a bug in the driver (something with EDID).
<hassan> note: he is using a DVI connection for his screen.
<hassan> Any ideas?
<Juiceman> selphy is a printer for photographs
<Juiceman> ok maybe ill ask later
<kiss> !
<rolfen> hassan: maybe use the generic driver instead... he's not going to play any games in linux anyway
<Selanit> Well, it happened again.  That's four total freezes in the last hour.  I'm in windows, now - Kubuntu no longer loads in normal mode.  It freezes about a third of the way through the boot process.  Something is seriously fubared.
<summer_s4> how do i install lamp?
<magnetron> !lamp > summer_s4
<rolfen> Selanit: what's the last message before it freezes?
<L0cKn> !say lamp > summer_s4
<L0cKn> *.*
<Selanit> I'm glad you asked.  When this has happened before, I got no message, ever.
<cman456> summer_s4: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Selanit> BUT, when I booted into "recovery mode" just now, I did in fact get an error message!
<Selanit> I was using lynx, trying to find a command-line IRC client, when it froze and I got this message:
<Selanit> 324.642518 soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<Selanit> Just like that, including the exclamation point.
<Juiceman> is there any restore function in ubuntu?
<mebaran151> I'd like to trim the comma off the end of a large number music tags
<maeth> hi, i have a little problem here... i restarted the pc and i found it after a compiz fusion update, in resolution 640x480, wich basically doesnt let me see anything except this IRC, so, i tried to increase the resolution and it doesnt give me any option but the 640x480 one...WTF???
<Selanit> maeth: try logging out, then restarting X by hitting control+alt+backspace.  If that doesn't work, check to see if something overwrote your xorg.conf file
<maeth> Selanit, all ready tried, i dont know wich part should i change of my xorg.conf
<Selanit> maeth, look for the Modes sections
<maeth> Selanit, done, i find every supported modes that i normally would find
<rolfen> Selanit: looks like problems with some driver
<Selanit> Weird
<maeth> Selanit, i dont understand
<maeth> Selanit, it was working perfectly till yesterday, an update came and this happen :S
<maeth> (dont recall wich exactly but i know it may be one of the compiz fusion proyect)
<metbsd> what's latest vmware version in ubuntu
<Selanit> maeth, it's happened to me when I've gotten an update to my graphics drivers, but restarting X has always fixed it for me
<Juiceman> and also why my 3d dektop effects wont work with my ati x700?
<maeth> Selanit, allready tried :S
<maeth> gonna shut down GDM and X and BRB
<Selanit> maeth, then I don't know what else to tell you.  Sorry
<maeth> k...
<metbsd> i'm thinking about setup a linux and then use vmware for occasional windows action
<maeth> Selanit, k... thnx anyway
<Selanit> rolfen, is there any way I can figure out WHICH driver is causing the problem?  'Cause this is rendering my system basically unusable
<rolfen> Selanit: i dont know....
<Selanit> k
<Juiceman> nick invisibleman
<Juiceman> sorry
<maeth> damn... nothing
<maeth> what should i do??
<maeth> :S
<maeth> this is REALLY anoyinh
<maeth> anoying
<maeth> Selanit, do u know how to change it manually? the resolution? via Command
<Selanit> Nope
<Selanit> Sorry
<maeth> Selanit, k thnx anyway
<rolfen> Selanit: do you have integrated wireless in your computer? maybe turning it off from the BIOS can help
<rafael__> :(
<Selanit> No, no integrated wireless.  It's a desktop system.  But I DO have a wireless PCI card in the system.
<Selanit> I think I'll start by re-booting my system into recovery mode and getting a list of the drivers that loaded.  Since the most recent crash happened while I was in a console-only environment, it's got to have been caused by a driver that loaded for that.  Then I can go down the list and see if anybody else has reported similar problems with those drivers
<rolfen> Selanit: do you know if it uses the Intel Pro Wireless 3945 chip?
<Selanit> Urr, hold on
<Selanit> No, the wireless PCI card in my system is an Edimax EW-7128G using an Ralink RT2500 chipset
<rolfen> Selanit: ah damn...
<Selanit> I take it there are problems with the Intel Pro Wireless 3945 chip?
<magnetron> Selanit: that intel card should work great in ubuntu, that's what i've heard
<Selanit> Hmm.  Well, that's not what I've got, so it was an idle question, really.
<rolfen> Selanit: by what was the last thing you did before you started getting this problem? or is it a new ubuntu install?
<rolfen> Selanit: i meant "by the way"
<Selanit> rolfen:  It's been happening intermittently for a couple of months.  I'm not sure when it started.  Recently it's gotten worse though.  I haven't noticed anything in particular that might have affected it.
<Selanit> The last major change I made to the system was replacing my wireless card.  I think I'll start googling to see if anybody has had CPU lockups with an Edimax EW-7128G.
<magnetron> Selanit: when i experienced hard crashes with ubuntu lately, it was because of a hardware problem. i had irq collisions.
<rolfen> Selanit: well i'm not sure ... but it might be related to your wireless adapter
<rolfen> i have read some reports saying so
<Selanit> I wonder whether I ought to file a bug with Canonical
<Selanit> Ah HA
<Selanit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709&highlight=ethernet&page=5
<Selanit> My bad - my card's chipset isn't RaLink RT2500, it's an RaLink RT61
<Selanit> And that post suggests that other people have had this problem with this card
<Selanit> And that there's a fix in CVS
<rolfen> Selanit: ok
<toddy> everytime i start my system i have to type my name and code for two times,why?
<toddy> any one can help?
<scottie7> when I reboot, the eth0 & lo network devices are initialised properly, but the routing table is empty! what's going on?
<scottie7> & why is firefox (internet?) soooo sloooooowwwwwwwww?
* Anton99 likes ubuntu :)
* win must die! :D
<earthling> howdy
* Linux_ rulezzzzz
<scottie7> rem: firefox is slow  ... i disabled ipv6
<scottie7> s/rem/re/
* Selanit needs to reboot
<zeus> hey...why is mgawow offline?
<davf> scottie7 google speed up firefox in linux
* Anton99 want to get ktorrent workin' correctly on xubuntu :)
<davf> Lots of info available.
<dwa> is anybody here using compiz and compiz fusion? I would like to know how i can make it so windows remember their last known position
<Anton99> where i can get CompizFusion alpha?
<scottie7> davf, tried disabling IPv6 in firefox ... no difference
<davf> other issues as well. google it.
<summer_s4> how do you tell if your using ipv6 or ipv4
<dwa> Anton99: opencompositing.org
<Anton99> dwa, big thanks!
<davf> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html scottie7
<Anton99> but there is only compiz and beryl :( i wanna compizfusion!
* summer_s4 asks "How can you tell if what you are using ipv4 or IPV6
<dwa> scottie7: you might want to check out swiftfox as well
<dwa> Anton99: fusion is there too, just check the forums
<Anton99> ok.
<Anton99> fount :)
<summer_s4> how do i get beryl?
<Anton99> http://www.beryl-project.org just read ReadMe :)
<RealUser> !scan interna/tiny_mce/plugins/ibrowser/ibrowser.php?tinyMCE_imglib_include= "Papoo CMS"
<dwa> summer_s4: beryl is no longer being developed
<rolfen> summer_s4: install it through synaptic
<Anton99> why beryl isn't developed?!?!?!?!
<summer_s4> synaptic dosn't work for me
<dwa> it merged back into compiz
<Anton99> into compiz FUSiON? :)
<rolfen> summer_s4: compiz-fusion is the newer replacement for beryl but compiz-fusion cannot be installed yet from synaptic hence it's abit complicated to install
<rolfen> afaik
<dwa> correct rolfen
<summer_s4> for some reason synaptic dosn't work for me
<BrendanM> hey, does anyone here use pyNeighborhood for browsing SMB shares?
<rolfen> summer_s4: that's not normal at all
<scottie7> davf, hmmmm ... tried it. still slow. very slow ... like 10x slower than firefox running on my other computer. (Redhat)
<BrendanM> summer, what error do you get?
<earthling> summer_s4, what error does it give you?
<togr> !doesn't work
<netyire> hello all! anyone used deluge torrent before? downloads seem to have problems completing, jumping around 99.xx%
<summer_s4> umm...
<netyire> can anyone help?
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<summer_s4> let me go onto my other irc thing
<summer_s4> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Anton99> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<summer_s4> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<summer_s4> those two
<earthling> summer_s4, did you follow those instructiosn?
<summer_s4> what instructions?
<rachid> 
<earthling> summer_s4, to run dpkg --configure -a
<Anton99> !opyight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opyight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> !copyright
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copyright - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> :O
<summer_s4> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Anton99> !GPL
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Anton99> !copyleft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copyleft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<togr> Anton99, you can /msg the bot
<summer_s4> how do i install beryl?
<earthling> summer_s4, you're too lazy to fix it now.  is that what you PM'd me?
<rolfen> summer_s4: if you fix your synptic everything will become easy
<earthling> summer_s4, don't ask for help.
<earthling> summer_s4, and don't PM me.
<summer_s4> i am to tired to fix my errors.  It is 4 in the morning were i am
* summer_s4 thinks 'were is my coffee'
<togr> then get some sleep
<earthling> summer_s4, if you're too tired to fix what's broken, then don't ask for help.  very simple.
<BrendanM> summer, this is really easy
<togr> try again when you're awake
<BrendanM> I've had that problem
<BrendanM> just run the dpkg command in a terminal
<summer_s4> how do i fix it?
<BrendanM> and then synaptic will work
<BrendanM> summer, do you know where the terminal is?
<netyire> anyone know what the problem is?
<summer_s4> umm... 1 problome.  I am new to linux so barely
<netyire> or has the same problem?
<summer_s4> i am awake enough to fix it
<BrendanM> Summer, I think the terminal is under accessories (Somebody else? I'm not on GNOME)
<summer_s4> too bad my step-dad isn't working with ubuntu
<summer_s4> ok what do i type in it
<togr> applications->accessories
<BrendanM> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<summer_s4> i knew were it was
<BrendanM> and then you might have to enter your password
<Anton99> :D :D :D
<netyire> anyone can help me with deluge, the download stays at 99.xx% :(
<BrendanM> after that (assuming you don't get any other weird errors) synaptic should work
<Anton99> apt-get moo
<summer_s4> how long is it supposed to take?
<BrendanM> like a few seconds for me
<Anton99> sudo apt-get moo :D :D :D :D :D :lol: :lol: :lol:
<BrendanM> it might take longer depending on what you have installed
<BrendanM> Somebody correct me, but I think what it's doing is rebuilding the database of installed packages on your machine
<summer_s4> sudo apt-get moo
<summer_s4>          (__)
<summer_s4>          (oo)
<summer_s4>    /------\/
<summer_s4>   / |    ||
<summer_s4>  *  /\---/\
<summer_s4>     ~~   ~~
<summer_s4> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<summer_s4> This appeared on ternimal
<summer_s4> sudo apt-get moo
<BrendanM> A lot of times stuff on Linux doesn't give you any message if it works, it just gives you a blank thing
<summer_s4>  (__)
<BrendanM> yeah, that's a little joke
<BrendanM> the apt cow
<Anton99> yeah :D this is easter egg :D
<summer_s4> it says have you mooed today
<BrendanM> it's a joke, don't worry about it
<Anton99> man apt-get
<Anton99> if there is This APT Has super cow powers!
<Anton99> then it appears :D
<netyire> urm... anyone?
<summer_s4> sudo apt-get poop
<summer_s4> how do i set up beryl?
<Anton99> Anton99	!sex
<Anton99> 	ubotu	Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> lol...
<irena> age?
<irena> live?
<BrendanM> summer, see if synaptic works
<BrendanM> and if synaptic works, there's probably a package for beryl
<BrendanM> although you might want to wait until you're less tired to start in on beryl
<BrendanM> I've heard it can be tricky. You need to right video card drivers.
<Anton99> how i can set up AIXGL?
<summer_s4> it works
<BrendanM> yay!
<Anton99> and who is different between XGL and AIXGL
<Anton99> ?
<netyire> anyone can help me with deluge, the download stays at 99.xx%, yet the download speed is >20kbps
<BrendanM> netyire, is this all downloads?
<Houdini_User> hello
<BrendanM> or just one specific torrent you're having a problem with?
<netyire> hmm, its the first torrent I tried, its from a private tracker and is quite well seeded
<netyire> I've read the deluge forums or part of it, some other people have posted about a similar situation
<BrendanM> netyire, it's possible that there's like 1 or 2 pieces that nobody has. so your speed stays high, but you keep downloading the same parts
<netyire> the deluge irc channel ain't responding
<netyire> hmm
<BrendanM> ok, well, then I'd say keep looking around those forums
<netyire> maybe Deluge doesn't ban bad peers
<BrendanM> people on there are going to know a lot more than anyone here
<netyire> :D
<Houdini_User> im a new ubuntu user  ..installed it just yesterday (first time using a linux platform)
<netyire> okay then, appreciate the help
<BrendanM> cool, welcome aboard Houdini
<rolfen> Houdini_User: welcome
<BrendanM> sorry I couldn't be more use
<BrendanM> try at least one other torrent
<daya> raphink, hi
<Houdini_User> i have a few questions...maybe someone can help me with then
<BrendanM> to make sure it isn't just a problem with that torrent/tracker
<rolfen> Houdini_User: ubuntu is not perfect... but it can be made to work :) sure go ahead
<BrendanM> sure Houdini, go a head
<netyire> :D, I'll try ktorrent
<Houdini_User> ok..#1...i have a gf6800...and i want to install the latest drivers for that....but i dunno what driver version is currently installed.....how do i find that out?
<Houdini_User> nvidia geforce 6800 gt....videocard
<rolfen> Houdini_User: what you could do is go into synaptic and do a search on "nvidia" and see what comes up
<summer_s4> why do i have to remove sun java manually
<Houdini_User> yeah...i did that search...and installed    nvidia_glx package...
<Anton99> nvidia-glx :)
<BrendanM> Houdini, try typing 'fglrxinfo'
<BrendanM> in the terminal
<rolfen> Houdini_User: just near the name there is the version ifo
<rolfen> info
<BrendanM> that should tell you something about the driver
<Houdini_User> lemme check where this terminal is...
<rolfen> Houdini_User: it's in applications
<rolfen> accessories
<summer_s4> oh god this takes a long time
<BrendanM> houdini: applications -> accessories
<_Lucretia_> ubuntu hung again last night, could change desktops with the mouse but the keyboard wouldn't respond. the power management is set to never on both display and computer
<summer_s4> how do i get the linux equivelent of the [ctrl] +[alt] +[delete] ?
<BrendanM> the terminal is a big part of using linux.
<arnath> hi, my grub is reporting an "error 5"
<arnath> 5 : Partition table invalid or corrupt
<arnath>     This error is returned if the sanity checks on the integrity of the partition table fail. This is a bad sign.
<BrendanM> summer, ctrl+esc will let you kill things
<arnath> so...how bad is it exactly?
<BrendanM> or, ctrl+alt+esc
<arnath> is the harddrive wasted or..?
<BrendanM> arnath, that could be bad news
<BrendanM> have you tried using the recovery mode? or does it not even get that far?
<arnath> doesnt get that far
<Houdini_User> ok...i typed that   fglrxinfo....and it said..that the package is not installed....i can install it by typing:  sudo <something>
<BrendanM> arnath, you should try booting from a live CD if possible
<rolfen> summer_s4: system monitor
<arnath> BrendanM: is it my harddrive that is broken?
<BrendanM> arnath, it sounds like at the very least the partition table is corrupted
<BrendanM> that almost always happens if the hard drive is physically failing, but sometimes other things cause it too
<arnath> ye, but i dont know what can cause that :s
<arnath> ah
<arnath> my computer had been acting weird before, crashing after a few hours, i had to reboot manually everytime
<BrendanM> if you boot from a live CD, you might be able to mount the hard drive and recover data off of it
<Houdini_User> using this new OS ...reminds me of the time when i first installed  OS/2 Warp 3.0 ...over 13 yrs ago...hehe
<arnath> in that respect, im lucky, i have just backed up 80+ gig of files from the drive
<BrendanM> houdini, wow. If you can use OS/2 Warp, you can definitely deal with Ubuntu
<Houdini_User> hehe
<arnath> BrendanM: burning live cd btw, will see wot it does
<Houdini_User> ok...next question is... #2...ubuntu will not let me increase my screen res past 1024x768....  how do i get it to 1600x1200?
<_Lucretia_> is anybody else getting random hangs in ubuntu? This is only happening when I leave the machine alone
<arnath> _Lucretia_: ye me :|
<_Lucretia_> is it the same tho? leave the machine alone?
<arnath> ye
<_Lucretia_> re you 32-bit or 64?
<arnath> 32
<_Lucretia_> are
<_Lucretia_> right, 64 here
<arnath> ah
<_Lucretia_> is yours pm related?
<_Lucretia_> somebody else here had that
<shack> Hi guys, could someone take a look on this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30082/
<arnath> not a clue
<_Lucretia_> arnath: have you got got pm set to never?
<summer_s4> can someone get houdini's question answered?
<arnath> but now my computer won't boot anymore, getting "error 5" in grub
<shack> When I'm trying to install software with apt-get instaal softwarename I get those errors
<BrendanM> Houdini, here's some info about nVidia drivers: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<arnath> _Lucretia_: not entirely sure what you mean by that hehe, not really a guru :|
<arnath> :D
<Houdini_User> thank you BrendanM
<Houdini_User> i'll check itout right now
<_Lucretia_> Houdini_User: do you have that res in your xorg.conf file? if not, you won't get it to work
<_Lucretia_> arnath: go to system -> prefs -> power management, both sliders
<arnath> _Lucretia_: can't do that :s pc won't boot anymore as of this morning
<_Lucretia_> arnath: ah
<avis> what would be the proper command line to tar and compress a home directory ?
<_Lucretia_> arnath: will it post?
<arnath> _Lucretia_: eh?
<Houdini_User> no _Lucretia_...i dunno if that is in the xorg.conf file...i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago....my first time using  a linux platform :)
<summer_s4> thanks brendanM
<BrendanM> avis, try man "tar"
<_Lucretia_> arnath: does it not boot at all or can it get somewhere?
<arnath> _Lucretia_: it errors out when grub is starting to load, says grub error 5
<BrendanM> wow, arnath and lucretia, sounds like you have the same issue
<evm> avis: something like: tar -czvf filename.tar.bz2 /home/homedir
<avis> thank you evm
<BrendanM> my advice would be to boot from a live CD and run fscheck (file system check) on your hard drives
<evm> avis: oops, replace the z with a j if you want the bz2 suffix...
<arnath> BrendanM: burning the cd as we speak :p
<avis> evm, ok thank you.
<_Lucretia_> Houdini_User: yeah, that's probably the problem then, you ned to create a new line in your xorg.conf file, "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and where the lines are in the "Display" subsections, add in the new resolution "1600x1200" before all the others for all the different bit depths. Adding it first will select that as default
<Houdini_User> cool..thanks...
<_Lucretia_> Houdini_User: like this: Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x492" "800x600"
<Houdini_User> got it
<_Lucretia_> arnath: your boot partition might be screwed
<Houdini_User> ok...last question for now...#3...is there a yahoo messanger for ubuntu? the yahoo messnager site shows versions for redhat, freebsd, debian linux only....
<_Lucretia_> arnath: try the live cd
<BrendanM> it sounds like the partition table is shot at least
<arnath> it just finished burning
<BrendanM> it's possible the partition itself is ok
<_Lucretia_> Houdini_User: if they have a deb package, you can ue that
<Houdini_User> ok :)  thanks alot
<_Lucretia_> BrendanM: or the mbr is knackered
<Jordan_U> Houdini_User, Does GAIM support yahoo messenger?
<BrendanM> Houdini_User, I think gaim will let you use Yahoo messenger
<_Lucretia_> which will require grub being installed again
<Houdini_User> what is gaim?
<BrendanM> but I don't know about a standalone client
<BrendanM> Houdini_User, gaim is the Ubuntu instant messenger program
<BrendanM> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<avis> gain is a IM client that supports a bunch of different protocols in one
<Jordan_U> Houdini_User, A messenger that supports just about everything
<_Lucretia_> can anybody help me pinpoint this hang?
<BrendanM> hmm, doesn't list Yahoo
<Houdini_User> ohh
<avis> gaim
<BrendanM> unless Jabber = Yahoo?
<aperson> it supports yahoo
<_Lucretia_> BrendanM: nah
<matkix> Can someone help me! I'm following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308152 and I need help on a step!
<_Lucretia_> BrendanM: dont think it does
<thomash_> I've got a laptop with an integrated intel sound card. The problem I'm having is that when I connect headphones the sound still comes out of the laptop speakers as well as the headphones. The mixer doesn't let me change that. any ideas?
<aperson> google talk uses jabber
<Houdini_User> thank you everyone for the help...
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, I think Jabber = google talk
<arnath> o fucked up, now my computer isnt getting any power anymore it seems
<arnath> wtf
<DerangedDingo> GAIM supports yahoo
<Houdini_User> once i get all this working...i'll come back with more questions :)
<DerangedDingo> i use it every day
<aperson> ditto
<_Lucretia_> k
<BrendanM> Houdini user, it looks like there is a Yahoo messenger standalone client too
<arnath> well actually its getting power, but wont start up
<arnath> ...
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<avis> what are some typical tasks i might wish to run on a desktop to add to my /etc/anachrontab file ?  i've got updatedb down.  not sure what else
<arnath> sorry
<Houdini_User> ohh..and i need a irc client too.....but i guess there will be a mirc for that..
<aperson> xchat is good
<Trezker_> I like xchat
<BrendanM> Houdini_User, gaim supports IRC too
<DerangedDingo> yeah
<avis> Houdini_User, i like xchat.
<BrendanM> I'm actually using gaim right now (well, pidgin actually)
<aperson> wait, you need an irc client, but yet, you are in irc
<DerangedDingo> i'm using gaim right now for IRC
<Trezker_> Haven't decided whether xchat in gnome is better or worse than wchat in windows...
<BrendanM> xchat is probably more full-featured
<aperson> I don't like the gnome specific version
<DerangedDingo> gaim has a good deal of features... the commands are here.. it highlights your name if it's mentioned
<Houdini_User> aperson...im on irc right now on my laptop..hehe...which is windows :)
<DerangedDingo> etc, etc
<aperson> ahh
<BrendanM> well, good luck with Linux Houdini
<matkix> Can someone help me! I'm following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308152 and I need help on a step!
* aperson wonders why gaim is still called gaim in linux, but pidgin in windows
<Houdini_User> thanks
<DerangedDingo> Pidgin is the new version
<BrendanM> it's called pidgin in Linux too
<DerangedDingo> GAIM is the old name
<BrendanM> there's a deb for pidgin on www.getdeb.net
<matkix> I'm getting an error when running make on an install im doing, can anyone help me to understand the error?
<aperson> ahh
* aperson waits for it to hit the repositories
<DerangedDingo> most people still use gaim because pidgin could have stability problems
<BrendanM> and when the new version of Ubuntu launches in October, it'll include "pidgin"
<DerangedDingo> on different distros
<DerangedDingo> and stuff
<aperson> ah, thanks
<arnath> BrendanM: my computer won't boot at all anymore, it's still getting power, but nothing happens when i hit the button
<BrendanM> arnath, did you get hit by lightning or something?
<matkix> http://pastebin.com/m7364f8bb Can someone look at this error and hep me? please
<OPENSTORE> Hi all
<Houdini_User> when the new version of ubuntu releases.....we'll have install the whole OS from scratch? or is there a quick upgrade thingie?
<BrendanM> it's possible your power supply burnt out
<DerangedDingo> arnath, is GRUB failing?
<arnath> BrendanM: not that i know of :s though there was a storm this morning
<aperson> it'll upgrade itself
<BrendanM> Houdini_user, nope. there's a really nice upgrade system built in
<DerangedDingo> arnath: or is it a hardware problem?
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | Houdini_User
<ubotu> Houdini_User: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arnath> DerangedDingo: it was failing yes, but now my computer just won't do anything anymore
<Houdini_User> nice
<HopFlash> Hi! Anyone here who can tell me why the command df doesn't show me my root dir?
<BrendanM> arnath, try smelling the back of the machine near the power supply fan. see if it smells like burning
<Houdini_User> sorry for my noob questions :)
<BrendanM> what I call "the bad computer smell"
<arnath> BrendanM: the power supply still seems to work, as my netwerk card lights up when i turn on the power
<BrendanM> arnath, I don't know then. it sounds like you have some serious hardware issues.
<arnath> ah great :<
<DerangedDingo> arnath: what type of computer
<BrendanM> you could open the case and make sure all the wires are connected securely
<matkix> http://pastebin.com/m7364f8bb Can someone look at this error and hep me? please
<Zta> How do I switch java implementation?  Basically (I think) I want /usr/sbin/java to point to /opt/java-jdk1.5.0_06/bin/java.  But is there a administration too for this?
<Zta> *tool
<summer_s4> can someone look at my error while trying to install beryl?
<DerangedDingo> arnath: BrendanM's suggestion of opening it up seems good too
<arnath> its already open
<summer_s4> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<arnath> and everything "seems" ok
<summer_s4> that is meh error
<matkix> Anyone?
<maeth> k, im tired of trying, can anyone help me? i had a problem a while ago by installing an update, the computer resized the resolution to 640 x 480, then i tried to fix it reinstalling the driver and now i lost glx and i have to use the "nv" driver in order to use this program
<DerangedDingo> summer_s4: are you using gcc?
<BrendanM> alright, well I gotta get some sleep. Good luck with your problems everyone.
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a problem with totem, the voice and the sound are always a bit desynced..not much but still noticeable
<maeth> and now it says the "x log" that if im sure i have a nvidia card!!! :S
<summer_s4> never mind i guess i will use the one i don't like using (synapict)
<matkix> http://pastebin.com/m7364f8bb Can someone look at this error and hep me? please
<summer_s4> can someone help me get resolution to 1600 X 1200?
<maeth> men!!! this thing was working perfectly till that #$#&"!! update!!!
<DerangedDingo> summer_s4: is that your Monitor's native resolution?
<Shafto> !fixres | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<avis> it seems that when i backup my home directory using tar -cvjf (for .tar.bz2) that it takes an very long time to back it up to my external usb hard drive.  might there be another option that would backup my /home directory quicker ?
<HopFlash> Can someone tell me why the commands df and mount don't show me my root dir?
<matkix> http://pastebin.com/m7364f8bb Can someone look at this error and hep me? please
<antonio_> ififyuiyuiuiyytguigyuhikjhytuyyuiyuhyrhryh
<aperson> external hardrive +compression=slow
<summer_s4> rerun the action matkix
<matkix> Re run the same thing?
<leagris> matkix, I look like the driver you are trying to comile 0.3.6  is not compatible with the kernel version 2.6.20-15-generic used int Ubuntu.
<summer_s4> yah
<thomash_> I've got a laptop with an integrated intel sound card. The problem I'm having is that when I connect headphones the sound still comes out of the laptop speakers as well as the headphones. The mixer doesn't let me change that. any ideas?
<matkix> leagris: So what do you think I should do, I'm following this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3081
<hatter> what is the program called that is in the menu 'remote desktop client' ?
<_Lucretia_> ok, found this in the messages log: http://phpfi.com/250038, I shutdown the machine at around 0300 this morning when I found it hung, dunno why it's trying to access the floppy
<aperson> vnc client
<FasTRootdamages> thomash_
<Dell-Net2> terminal server client ?
<FasTRootdamages> what's this mixer
<Pophip> bonjour ya des francais ?
<evm> thomash_: on my laptop I can control the speaker volume independently from the headphone
<FasTRootdamages> i understand your question , but part of mixer i don't understand friend
<CheshireViking> !fr | Pophip
<ubotu> Pophip: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<leagris> matkix, you should search for a newer version of the driver that can compile for your kernel version
<mogydy> hi, i am trying to use a belkin blutooth usb dongle, but with no sucess. it has worked on another ubuntu machine, so i know it should work.  lsusb shows : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 050d:0013 Belkin Components, but  hcitool does not see it. please help
<aperson> FasTRootdamages: Mixer=volume control
<evm> thomash_: try to go dit->preferences and see if you can make "internal speaker" visible in the mixer... then you can control the volume of the speaker...
<FasTRootdamages> aperson hum , ok
<summer_s4> i am installing all of beryl.
<aperson> or maybe try a different mixer device?
<FasTRootdamages> i don't know nothing about sound intel , sorry , bye
<summer_s4> and it takes a lllllooooonnnnnnnnnggggggggg time
<leagris> matkix, there is a newer version of the triver here http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<DaMastah> Hi there :)
<matkix> leagris: So what changed would I need to make over what is listed in my guide?
<aperson> I installed beryl in less than two minutes.... add/remove had it and it was no sweat...
<_Lucretia_> anybody?
<matkix> leagris: Is that the first one on the list?
<summer_s4> Holy Baby Wipes.  This takes long time
<DaMastah> I have a problem with the installation of the hellahella web interface on feisty, can someone help me out ?
<leagris> matkix, yes
<DaMastah> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/1799
<summer_s4> finely it is done
<matkix> leagris: What about the other question?
<matkix> leagris: So what changed would I need to make over what is listed in my guide?
<matkix> leagris: Its the wireless part of the guide
<leagris> matkix, Once the new driver compile ok, the guide should be ok
<matkix> leagris: So I don't do the same before the compile?
<danya> hello ?
<rafael__> hey people.. i installed the compiz fusion here, it was working but. when i installed that option in the language support...   Input complex caracters...  so that broken my X.. i need to log and type metacity --replace to it works.. someone knows what is happening here ?
<rafael__> if i dont type metacity --replace. my desktop turn most black.. just a little are is visible...
<leagris> matkix, replace the source and follow-up the compilation stage
<danya> how can I make some programs like fusion to auto start on start  up ?
<rafael__> i think that option installed the scim... and that is not compatible with the compiz fusion, but i tried to remove all and everything about scim . i tried to reinstall my compiz fusion too. and nothing help .. google neither
<rafael__> please someone can help me ? :(
<summer_s4> beryl is cool
<rolfen> summer_s4: yeah
<rafael__> its a big trouble here.. :( nobody knows ?
<Shafto> summer_s4, Fraid not, compiz fusion is the way :P
<summer_s4> Fraid not but i ain't switchin'
<summer_s4> unless i can do it a'top o' beryl
<rafael__> danya,  go to system > prefference > sessions  .. and there add..  name  compiz..   command  compiz --replace&
<rafael__> heyy..
<rafael__> someone here had a problem with scim and compiz fusion ?
<_Lucretia_> ok, stopping powernowd and poewrnod.early makes the cpu frequency scaling monitor shoot up to 100%!!
<GamingX> Is this the right place to ask for problems with Ubuntu
<rafael__> i want some help :P  i dont know what to do when the google dont answer my questions
<Shafto> GamingX, Yepppp :)
<Frogzoo> Lucifell: so don't stop it
<GamingX> Can I start?
<rafael__> un.. i know what happened but no how to fix it :P
<Frogzoo> _Lucretia_: so don't stop it
<Shafto> GamingX, Ask away, dont bother asking to ask :)
<rafael__> Shafto, did u read my question ? :(
<_Lucretia_> Frogzoo: getting a random hang
<danya> rafael_ : thank u .. and sorry I cant help u :P .. I'm a very new user and installed fusion with no prolbelms
<Shafto> rafael__, Id ask in #compiz-fusion
<incorrect> what can i use to do visio style network diagrams/
<rafael__> Shafto, arigatou
<avis> i am curious how a serial cable from a UPS connected to my computer may or may not enhance its ability to save itself from a power failure with ubuntu ?
<Frogzoo> _Lucretia_: I see
<danya> rafael_ : yea the guys at compiz are helpfull ! especially crdlb
<_Lucretia_> Frogzoo: dunno if this is the problem
<Frogzoo> _Lucretia_: process of elimination I guess
<GamingX> Ok...I just installed Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.0.4. I tried to install the NVidia Geforce FX 5200 AGP graphics card that I had,
<Frogzoo> _Lucretia_: google your make/model - others may have resolved it
<_Lucretia_> Frogzoo: does powernowd just manage the frequency of the cpus?
<skollie> avis: the idea is that the UPS will send a signal to ubuntu to shut down. Never tried so not sure it actually works, but perhaps someone does
<Frogzoo> _Lucretia_: not sure - I didn't think ubuntu used powernowd
<aaaaas> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<_Lucretia_> installs by default
<Hobbsee> sigh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GamingX> I downloaded the nvidia-glx package and installed it and on rebooting I am being redirected to the terminal mode instead of Ubuntu GUI starting up and I get an error saying something about not being able to start X servers
<GamingX> wat is the problem?
<PJ> Ubuntu BR
<Shafto> GamingX, Okay....login in that terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.80.10.46!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<GamingX> right now i am in windows xp
<danya> guys when I apt-get install wine I get this error that the package has no installation candidate what can I do ?
<Riyoxke> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.99.139.149!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<mc44> danya: did you enable universe?
<danya> mc44 : yes everything is enabled
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-69-166-0.stny.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Shafto> GamingX, then do 'sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and look at the bottom of the document it will give you some error messages, either that or 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' look for the "nvidia" line and change to "nv"
<Frogzoo> _Lucretia_: it's not running here on feisty - is this an overheating issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nc-71-49-63-52.dhcp.embarqhsd.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<danya> I'm on feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@70-58-232-241.mpls.qwest.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<mc44> danya: try "apt-get update" then try again
<PJ> Ubuntu Brasil
<_Lucretia_> Frogzoo: shouldn't be, plenty of air getting to it as the side of the case is off
<mc44> !br | PJ
* masterloki was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<ubotu> PJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* bbrent was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<summer_s4> what is the apt-get code for compiz fusion?
* n3gbz was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* jcnorman was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* aperson was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Shafto> summer_s4, http://fusioncast.blogspot.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> right
<danya> mc44 : still same error
* Hobbsee wishes her op script wasnt so cludgy.
<Shafto> summer_s4, At the bottom, theres a simple how-to
<_Lucretia_> Frogzoo: will disable the onboard ethernet in the bios as I don't need that
<mc44> Hobbsee: get seveas to write an appropriate function :)
<GamingX> what do u mean when u say look for the nvidia line and change it to nv
<Hobbsee> mc44: he wont write one for konversation
<mc44> danya: what does "apt-cache policy wine" say?
<mc44> Hobbsee: well, if you will run KDE there is no hope :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Shafto> GamingX, Well you'll change your driver back to the open source nv one, which would have been what you would have been running before you installed nvidia driver and borke your X
<Frogzoo> _Lucretia_: amd ?
<GamingX> how do u change it?
<danya> installed : none , candidate none .. mc44
<_Lucretia_> Frogzoo: intel
<mc44> !universe | danya
<ubotu> danya: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Shafto> GamingX, Login to the terminal using your normal user/pass, type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<GamingX> ok
<mc44> danya: make sure you have universe enabled
<GamingX> Is that it?
<danya> mc44 : I'm 100% syre
<Shafto> GamingX, Under the 'Section "Device"' you';ll see a line Driver "nvidia" change the "nvidia" to "nv" then press ctrl+x then press y then enter and then you can type startx or reboot :)
<nomad111> what is a good cd/dvd burner program for ubuntu
<Shafto> GamingX, That should get you a GUI back for now
<Shafto> nomad111, gnomebaker?
<brico> gnomebaker
<nomad111> lol good enough
<mc44> danya: danya try Applications->Add/Remove software and search for it in there
<GamingX> okay I have to restart, I will come back later and report on it
<paolin1> hi,I'm trying to install flashplugin-nonfree , but I have hash mismatch at the end ofo downloading install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Frogzoo> nomad111: k3b
<danya> mc44 : for what exactly ?
<nomad111> i am avoiding k3b coz its a kde package
<matkix> Question! I have just configured / installed my wifi card and I now need someway to manage the wifi card from a gui. Whats the best way to do this? The one built in has no idea that I have a wireless card.
<mc44> danya: ... for wine?
<matkix> Question! I have just configured - installed my wifi card and I now need someway to manage the wifi card from a gui. Whats the best way to do this? The one built in has no idea that I have a wireless card.
<danya> mc44 : nothing
<brico> sorry to sound like such a noob, but how do i associate music files with beep and video with vlc?
<mc44> danya: make sure "All available applications" is selected in the top right
<danya> mc44 : It's selected
<mc44> danya: click on preferences
<matkix> Question! I have just configured - installed my wifi card and I now need someway to manage the wifi card from a gui. Whats the best way to do this? The one built in has no idea that I have a wireless card.
<Shafto> !repeat | matkix
<ubotu> matkix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mc44> danya: are all the boxes ticked on that page?
<BashBang> matrix: use network manager
<nomad111> are cd's only 20 minutes
<nomad111> thats not right
<danya> mc44 : I told u yes lol .. I've enebaled them when I 1st used ubuntu
<nomad111> gnome baker only lets me make a 20 minute cd
<matkix> Did you read what I said... the network manager won't show my card.
<nomad111> audio cd that is
<Frogzoo> brico: right click - properties - >  open with
<zoders> hej witam wszystkich
<nomad111> am i missing something
<zoders> to jest polski kana ubuntu ?
<Shafto> nomad111, I thought they were mostly 80 minutes nowadays :S
<gaze_> matkix: The one that comes with ubuntu is the best one out there, so odds are something's wrong there
<gaze_> best to fix the whole problem
<Shafto> !pl | zoders
<ubotu> zoders: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zoders> ok dziks
<mc44> danya: well if you can't find wine its most likely because those aren't enabled properly
<nomad111> Shafto: lol thats what i thought
<nomad111> ah yes i found it
<matkix> gaze_: Well the wifi card required some special installation. So it is not showing up, however it IS working.
<danya> mc44 thanks for ur efforts :)
<gaze_> what kind of special installation?
<gaze_> I'm pretty sure that they should show up automatically
<matkix> gaze_: Glad you asked! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308152
<BashBang> matkix: if the card works what do you need manage?
<matkix> BashBang:  I would like to be able to manage the card from a gui, so I can move from network to network with ease, the reason I use ubuntu, its a gui thats quick and easy with lots of software.
<kraut> moin
<gaze_> did you clear out /etc/network/interfaces?
<matkix> well i left the info that was there before, however there was no wep or other info.
<gaze_> okay
<BashBang> matkix: k so you need to manage your network, not your card. if your network doesn't show up make sure you have broadcast enabled on your router
<matkix> BashBang:  I need to manage my card, I plan to use more than one networks.
<gaze_> that's strange. if the only line is is the auto rausb0 \ iface rausb0 inet dhcp
<gaze_> then that's all I can think of
<matkix> Umm pm, I will show you what is listed there.
<afd_> hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu feisty on a ext3 partition on which I have a /home folder which I don't want erased. I can't do this because when I try to configure the partition as / (root) the installer tells me that it needs to format the partition
<scoobtits> has anyone figured out beryl on ubuntu 7.04 for ati cards???
<afd_> are there any options to force the install not to format the partition?
<afd_> I only have the /home folder there
<BashBang> matkix: I understand that, I move my laptop from home to work every day and I don't touch any settings on my network card, i just works
<gaze_> did you restart after you got the card working? Sometimes network manager is weird about that kinda stuff
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<gaze_> bashbang: That's not gonna work
<alexIdoia> anyone that knowns how to edit /usr/share/X11/xkb/ keyboard layout ? It is fairly simple but no keys refers to the function keys which I need to use
<gaze_> I've gotta go get some sleep
<matkix> wait
<matkix> one sec
<gaze_> okay
<paolin2> or, is there any other solution to install flashplugin ?
<matkix> gaze_: See your pm?
<gaze_> yes, and my guess is that since it's not under wlan0 it isn't showing up under network manager, but that's just a wild guess
<matkix> BashBang: Thanks but I move to / from un-known networks so I need to manage it.
<gaze_> err... wlan*
<matkix> So what do I do?!
<matkix> :S
<gaze_> network manager is a pain in the ass to get working when it doesn't work... best thing to do is tail -f your syslog and restart the network manager daemon and see what it's really picking up
<paolin2> is it only me that I have this problem with flash ?
<gaze_> and just work from there
<matkix> humm
<gaze_> good luck
<matkix> haha
<matkix> thanks.
<joey__> is fedora a good distro?
<matkix> Anyone willing to help me with that?
<gaze_> joey__: Why do you ask?
<joey__> i meant to ask on another channel
<BashBang> matkix: what exactly is the problem, I jumped in, in the middle of this
<gaze_> and yes, it's a fine distro
<AdvoWork> hi there. if my windows server is(server1, or 192.168.0.55) how can i make a connection to that in ubuntu. I tried connect to network, custom path etc, but it says it cant find the directory :/
<bobsomebody> how do you change the user/group settings on files?
<bobsomebody> i forgot the command
<BashBang> chmod
<bobsomebody> thats permissions only i though
<BashBang> or chown
<bobsomebody> yeah
<bobsomebody> that one
<bobsomebody> lol
<bobsomebody> thanks
<BashBang> np
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: If I understood your situation all right, then your only solution is to install Samba
<matkix_> Question, Say my network manager won't work. How can I connect to a wireless network?
<ironfroggy> how do i use a ! in a command line?
<ironfroggy> it keeps being interpretted by bash and it doesn't seem to like it either
<BashBang> matkix_: have you read the man page on iwconfig?
<sreeram> ironfroggy: echo \!abcd works for me
<sreeram> so does: echo '!abcd'
<sreeram> (with bash)
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 why samba/
<matkix_> BashBang: I've looked at it. not sure I understand. I see my network listed... but im not sure it connected... It isn't getting dhcp. Ideas?
<sreeram> Does Ubuntu have something equivalent to `Debian Testing'? So that I can keep updating to reasonably recent releases on a continuous basis?
<ironfroggy> im doing `python -c "print ord('\!')" and the \ is being sent to python
<bullgard4> Samba connects Windows and Linux computers in a LAN.
<nox-Hand> How do I check procinfo in command line?
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: Samba connects Windows and Linux computers in a LAN.
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 i think ive got samba installed already :/
<Frogzoo_> sreeram: nope - ubuntu has a strict 6 month release cycle - you can find 3rd party backports
<matkix_> BashBang: I've looked at it. not sure I understand. I see my network listed... but im not sure it connected... It isn't getting dhcp. Ideas?
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: So much better. Then program your Ubuntu client to connect to your server1 at 192.168.0.55
<sreeram> Frogzoo_: Ok
<sreeram> ironfroggy: This works: python -c print\ ord\(\'\!\'\)
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 thats what im stuck on. is there a way i can firstly tell if the ubuntu client pc can see the windows server?
<sreeram> It's a bit convoluted. There might be a simpler way.
<BashBang> matkix_: can you see you comp in your routers dhcp table? is ssid broadcast enabled on the router?
<matkix_> I'm looking now, and ssid is enabled
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 i tried ping server1  - couldnt find, ping 192... it pinged that ok
<matkix_> BashBang: Its just showing on this end... not connecting as i see it.
<ironfroggy> sreeram: crazy
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: It depends on what do you consider 'firstly'. I would suggest that you first ping to 192.168.0.55. What is the result of this ping?
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 it received all packets, so its found the ip ok.
<BlackDesign> Hi
<matkix_> BashBang: Wait! I lie, it is connected, I guess I just need traffic now! How might I get things to run over the wireless?
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: And if you ping to server1: What is the result?
<BlackDesign> could anyone tell me the default lettertype in Xchat?
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 unknown host server1
<GamingX> Can someone help me with a problem?
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: So open your computer 'server1' and program it with its hostname=server1.
<tijn> hi all
<AdvoWork> its already got that, ie from the windows clients i can ping server1 and connect to the server by doing \\server1  just not from the ubuntu network
<BashBang> matkix_: great
<summer_s4> so much help with linux
<matkix_> BashBang:  So how do I get it to take an ip?
<tijn> !fiesty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<BashBang> matkix_: how do you know that it is connected?
<tijn> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matkix_> Clients:  	 00:13:D3:83:EC:38 signal -61dBm  	
<matkix_> My router shows it.
<BashBang> matkix_: but no entry in dhcp tabels?
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: This would be a troubleshooting step later. Before, pinging to server1 from your ubuntu machine should work all right.
<matkix_> no, just one for the wired side.
<user1__> what's latest vmware in ubuntu? can i run win2000 in vmware of ubuntu host?
<BashBang> matkix_: iwconfig is your friend.
<matkix_> BashBang: Yeah got that, read the man and still am attempting to set it up so I get a ip via dhcp.
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: You are speaking about an 'Ubuntu network'. I hope that all the computers that you spoke about so far are in the same LAN. Are they or are they not?
<tijn> iam having a problem with my mic, if i connect one, i can hear it over the speakers, but i cant record.. is this an know issue?
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 i may have it ;)
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: I do not understand you very well. What do you mean?
<BashBang> matkix_: I hate to beat this to death but, if you run nm "network-manager" from the console does it give you an applet in the system tray?
<matkix_> Command not found
<tijn> is there an ubuntu multimedia chan?
<Shafto> tijn, The closest you'll get is the #alsa channel
<tijn> Shafto, k thnx
<matkix_> BashBang: Command not found... Is this something I need t oinstall
<alexIdoia> how do I know which keyboard layout I am using ?
<Stormx2> matkix_: You sure? Type: network-manager
<BashBang> matkix_: sry it should be   nm-applet
<AdvoWork> bullgard4 ok, ive made a connection to where i need(by Connect to Network > Windows Share)  so in Places ive got 192.168.0.55, if i click it, i can see all the folders on the server. How do I now get to that location from the terminal?
<Stormx2> Needs a sudo, too.
<kevin__> which layout should i use when i am using a dell inspiron
<kevin__> 1501
<BashBang> matkix_: on the console it's just nm; or should be nm-applet
<matkix_> BashBang: Its open, and shows no wireless, but wireless is there I can see it with iwconfig and ifconfig and see on the router its connected.
<matkix_> BashBang:  Just not requesting an ip.
<kevin__> how i remove gedit  completly
<BashBang> matkix_: k, go to manual configuration in the nm applet
<matkix_> kk there
<amimusa> hello, i need to configure my apache as secure server, do i need to install apache-ssl ?
<an1> hi, I need to get beryl and emerald to load automatically.
<Shafto> kevin__, sudo apt-get --purge remove gedit? You'll just have to hope it doesnt try to remove alot of other gnome stuff :)
<matkix_> BashBang: and?
<amimusa> or apache2 has some module ?
<an1> they work if I type beryl in the console.
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: I do not remember as I have not done this for a long time. Try to input "cd //server1"
<Shafto> an1, System-->preferences-->session-->startup programs-->add-->command 'beryl-manger'
<an1> thnx Shafto.
<matkix_> Still here?
<BashBang> matkix_: does it show a dialog with wireless?
<kevin__> yes, i have do that ,but when i try to do a right click on a text file ,it also hava a "open with text edit ", why ?
* an1 disappears for the reboot.
<ironfroggy> how do i give a user rights to change the passwords of other users?
<ironfroggy> is that just determined by write access to passwd/shadow?
<flush> moo
<kevin__> i have install leafpad, i think it should a open with leafpad , any thing i can do ? thanks
<matkix_> Am I still connected?
<matkix_> Am I here?
<matkix_> BashBang: No luck...
<movi> anyone has an idea why ksoftirqd/0 is eating up about 25-30% of my cpu all the time ?
<matkix_> I opened firefox and it won't load a page
<BashBang> matkix_: what did you do?
<sh> I have a Thinkpad T60p. My problem is that the volume keys are not working in Ubuntu 7.04. Last time I booted the live CD they were working! How can I activate them?
<matkix_> BashBang: Disconnected from wired and attempted to go to wifi
<Frogzoo_> ironfroggy: no way I know of doing that - you'll need a tool for it
<BashBang> matkix_: go to manual config on the nm applet
<kevin__> the function key in my feisty on a dell inspiron 1501 sometimes work
<matkix_> BashBang: Now in iw its now showing on a network
<matkix_> BashBang: I did
<ironfroggy> Frogzoo_: no, i mean what does the user need to use passwd on other users
<ironfroggy> so i am using a tool
<Frogzoo_> ironfroggy: you could do it with sudo, but that would give permission to change passwords for all users
<ironfroggy> thats what i want
<BashBang> matkix_ : k no click wireless and the properties
<ironfroggy> i just need to make sure the use can sudo passwd? good
<Frogzoo_> ironfroggy: you can't run passwd on other users unless you're root
<matkix_> BashBang: Did
<Frogzoo_> ironfroggy: of course, they could change root's password
<ironfroggy> yes, of course.
<ironfroggy> its a controlled service
<an1> Tried it, logged out, logged back in, no dice. (beryl manager)
<an1> do I need to restart x?
<BashBang> matkix_ : make sure roaming mode is unchecked and enter you networks name under essid
<matkix_> BashBang: I pmed you with what iwconfig is showing
<an1> nope, tried restarting x.
<an1> still not working.
<sonnyjim> hey guys... where can i find the source code for the 'cut' command (i already tried ftp.gnu.org/gnu)
<matkix_> BashBang: Its getting a ipv6 .... not v4 why?
<BashBang> that's probably your mac address
<Theory> sonnyjim: you go to packages.ubuntu.com and find the package cut is in, then you apt-get source that package
<an1> I'm not sure I have the right command added to my sessions startup, or do I need to do a full reboot?
<Frogzoo_> sonnyjim: it will be in the repos
<BashBang> matkix_ : what brand of router do you have?
<sonnyjim> Theory, Frogzoo_: okay. thanks guys :)
<Frogzoo_> sonnyjim: apt-get source coreutils
<an1> ok, gonna try a full reboot.
<Frogzoo_> d'oh
<Narada> hi guys what are the default permissions of /tmp; i.e. what command can i use to recreate 'drwxrwxrwt'?
<Zta> Why does this package exist: libcommons-collections-java?  By reading its description, it seems like a subset of the java rt lib ... which I've already installed, as I've installed the sun-java packages
<Zta> Why would anyone be interested in splitting up the java rt lib?
<jatt> Zta: it is no subset
<Zta> so far so good
<Zta> what is it then?
<hamza> hey guys a little help needed
<an1> Ok, tried a full reboot, turning off desktop effects and restarting X.  Still can't get emerald and beryl to load automatically.
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<jatt> Zta: is a set of reusable componentens by the jakarta commons project
<an1> though they do work from the console.
<matkix_> BashBang: I really need help with this. I've been trying for hours! It is now not connecting to my network, so i've moved a step back...
<BashBang> matkix_ : what brand of router do you have?
<matkix_> BashBang: Its running a distro of linux
<jatt> Zta: it's an extension of the Java Collections Framework
<hamza> i get the error  kinit image not found something..doing normal boot
<BashBang> matkix_ : it's home made router?
<matkix_> No, its a linksys with linux google sevasoft
<davf> Is it possible to change "Applications Places System" to icons only or is there another menu system to replace gnome menu
<matkix_> BashBang:  ITS not the router! I just need to be able to configure the freekin card.
<BashBang> matkix_ : k, so we'll go through step by step
<matkix_> BashBang: I need to tell it what network to connect, get an ip and share traffic.
<BashBang> matkix_ : go in to your routers admin interface, and you should have a tab for wireless, yes?
<matkix_> BashBang: Do you not understand its not the router?
<hamza> hey how come my ubuntu doesnt automatically connect to my wireless network
<an1> ah, beryl-manager wasn't installed in synaptic.
<an1> *sigh*
<an1> gonna restart x again. :D
<devcenter> hello, guys
<BashBang> matkix_ : yes, but we need info from there to put into network manager to get you connected
<matkix_> Sure
<matkix_> What are you getting at.
<devcenter> any known any some irc channel for download mp3 and movies?
<matkix_> Ive got the ssid, ive got the key, ive got the ip scheme
<matkix_> yeah #united-movies
<BashBang> matkix_ : I'm saying is network manager needs to be told what to look for
<matkix_> I've told it!
<matkix_> Everything!
<devcenter> #united-movies?
<matkix_> yeah
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<devcenter> what's server?
<devcenter> ok
<matkix_> google is the best I can say
<BashBang> matkix_ ssid, wpa keys, network name? all of that?
<matkix_> yeah
<francisco> fwsysgdy
<matkix_> I use wep keep it simple
<francisco> jola
<francisco> ola
<matkix_> BashBang: You do understand that im under this setup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308152 yes?
<BashBang> matkix_ nope
<CVirus> vsftpd won't stop on sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop !!!!
<matkix_> BashBang: Its a special driver setup.
<BashBang> matkix_ : looking now
<matkix_> BashBang: kk
<matkix_> BashBang:  The only change from this setup was the driver i used. It was a more updated one
<marjel> I need some help .. how can I get of error messages like "device descriptor read/8, error -71" when I connect a usb printer (HP 1018) ?
<marjel> *get rid
<matkix_> BashBang: So I'm using this driver http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html first on this list.
<matkix_> BashBang: So do you have any idea how I can get the wifi card to work with the manger again. The device is named "rausb0:" rather than wifi or anything... could this be it?
<m1r> matkix_ , have u tried rutilt utility ?
<BashBang> matkix_ : this is usb wireless?
<matkix_> Its not usb, but the driver thinks so so i donno
<matkix_> no I have not, where can i get it.
<m1r> google rutilt
<matkix_> m1r: Where can I get it?
<GSMX> What are you guys opinions about banshee music player?
<matkix_> BashBang: Ideas?
<jatt> GSMX: it sucks
<BashBang> matkix_ : your positive your device is bound to ethx?
<matkix_> what do you mean bound?
<matkix_> BashBang:  Like how so? Can you tell me what you mean by bound?
<BashBang> matkix_ : cat /proc/net/dev and make sure that it's there
<matkix_> BashBang: There...
<BashBang> matkix_ k
<matkix_> BashBang: ideas...
<matkix_> BashBang: ahhhh its 5am here... There when my night sleep.
<BashBang> matkix_ yeah almost 7:30am here
<matkix_> BashBang: So what can I do to get this to connect?
<Riyoxke> it's 12:53pm here, still need to go to bed ;p
<anhdalamgisai07> q3w6a36a6
<anhdalamgisai07> aw6aw6a6
<BashBang> matkix_ : not 100% sure, but google for iwconfig, and learn it
<matkix_> BashBang: I just want to connect to a wireless network... I did it it just didn't connect.
<shazbot> hi there ! can somebody help me with vmware and samba ?
<matkix_> Anyone else have ideas?!
<JayRoe> can someone help me set up irsend or guide me to a lirc channel?
<rebeca> ola
<rebeca> eugenio arregla el ordenador!!!!!!1
<mariachi> How can I update my kernel to 2.6.22? I'm using 2.6.20
<BashBang> matkix_ : you have wpa_suplicant running yes?
<matkix_> BashBang: I donno....
<matkix_> BashBang: How do I tell?
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jatt> !es | rebeca
<ubotu> rebeca: please see above
<Pretor1ab_> hello all
<Pretor1ab_> how can i view/monitor remote system log files
<nox-Hand> Compile fails :( Help? http://paste.stgraber.org/2148
<BashBang> matkix_ : ps -A | grep -in wpa
<matkix_> didn't say anything
<rebeca> ola gente!!
<rebeca> ok
<rebeca> en spanis
<rebeca> h
<BashBang> matkix_ wpa_supplicant is used for your encryc
<matkix_> so what do i do?
<BashBang> matkix_ : * encryption
<phanto2> Qemu Help! I got stuck at the last step fooling this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization                                rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" <IP of VM>:localhost -u XXXXX -p XXXX
<mohit> /help please
<BashBang> matkix_ : hang on, reading the docs for your driver
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<matkix_> k im reading the guide post now
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<phanto2> It says  IP: No such file or directory
<mohit> ?
<Pici> phanto2: you need to put the IP of the vm where it says <IP of VM>
<mohit> can any one help me getting a c++ compiler in ubuntu
<phanto2> Pici: You mean replace
<Pici> phanto2: yes
<mohit> hey phanto pici?
<mohit> u know c++ compiler
<Pici> mohit: cpp
<Pici> !b-e | mohit
<ubotu> mohit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mohit> no i dont want to compiule from source
<mikaragua> hello world
<an1> Hey, I got beryl and emerald working, now how do I get one of my window partitions read/writeable?
<mikaragua> what package should i use to cdwrite .img file?
<BashBang> matkix_ :wpa_supplicant -c your_config_file -i rausb0 -D ralink, if you read the README's that came with the driver then it should all be clear
<an1> I want to copy stuff to my big storage drive.
<phanto2> Pici:bash: localhost: No such file or directory
<phanto2> rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" <localhost>:3389 -u XXXXXXm -p XXXXXXX
<mohit> c?
<Pici> phanto2: Dont use the angle brackets. just localhost:3389
<matkix_> BashBang:  Where is all that to be placed?
<mikaragua> anyone knows how to cdwrite img file in my ubuntu 7.04box?
<matkix_> humm
<matkix_> to find the config...
<HEP85> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mohit> how to compile
<homerj> !tubes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tubes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BashBang> matkix_ : like I said when you download the driver from the web site, it has the module and there is wpa_supplicant
<homerj> !dump truck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dump truck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<homerj> !internets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> mohit: I believe gcc will compile c++
<Jordan_U> homerj, Please stop
<Pici> !botabuse > homerj (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<mohit> what is command to get gcc in terminal
<BashBang> matkix_ : you need to compile a custom wpa_supplicant according the README that comes with the driver
<matkix_> BashBang: Can't say I understand this stuff. Can you point me into what i need to do?
<Pici> mohit: `sudo apt-get install gcc` I suggest you install build-essential though, it has all the programs and headers you need to compile (almosT) anything from source.
<BashBang> matkix_ I have to go to work soon, not enough time
<matkix_> hahah up all night then work eh?
<yeniklasor> How can I install to firefox, acrobat reader addon?
<BashBang> matkix_ : read the documentation that came with the drivers, and go on the ralinks forums
<mohit> it says gcc is in newest version
<BashBang> ya couldn't sleep
<an1> nm.  Found ntfs-config
<gorski> i changed the partition table, and every time i upgrade the kernel my menu.lst brings back to old one. Where can i change grub settings permanetly?
<an1> That's a package that should be installed by default!!!
<an1> good question.  What's the easiest way to clean up grub?
<mohit> see i want to write a program in c++
<BashBang> matkix_ : it says in the docs that you may be able to use the stock wpa_supplicant but you will still have to edit the config file
<matkix_> I'm attempting to understand the readme...
<matkix_> What one are you looking at?
<usu516> colo
<Pici> mohit: okay, so write one and compile it with gcc
<usu516> ola
<gorski> i changed the partition table, and every time i upgrade the kernel, my menu.lst brings back to old one. Where can i change grub settings permanetly?
<mohit> what about included files?
<an1> gorski.  You might want to look at grubed, though truthfully, without an easy .deb and simpler GUI I am not fully endorsing it.
<gorski> ok
<JayRoe> is there a way to change settings in a program without recompiling it?
<BashBang> matkix_ : in the newest drivers (if I had the right ones) there should be a folder for modules, and a folder for wpa_supplicant
<mohit> where are my installed applications
<matkix_> BashBang: yeah there is that folder
<mohit> bashbang?
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<BashBang> matkix_ : I think that is your problem right there, no wpa_supplicant
<wbadger> mohit, use "which programname"
<mohit> i updated ubuntu but cant get installed applications
<BashBang> matkix_ : only took about an hour and a half to figure that out :)
<matkix_> BashBang: Okay.... I'm not sure I understand how to do it even after reading things..
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<Jack_Sparrow> mohit: what did you install and how did you install it?
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired connection . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<mohit> updated ubuntu there were lots of applications (about 125)
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mohit> but cant get them
<BashBang> matkix_ : when in doubt google it :)   I have to get ready for work, good luck.
<wbadger> mohit, what do you mean by "can't get them"
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mohit> the dir wherer they r downloaded
<mohit> and cant use them
<Jack_Sparrow> mohit: how did you download them?
<wbadger> mohit, why would you download programs into directories instead of using the package manager?
<mohit> there is a application call update wizard
<mohit> i updated it
<wbadger> mohit, what happens when you try to run a program you updateD?
<fredddy> does someone know how I can get Alt-tab work with games like Ut2004
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<wbadger> fredddy,
<Jack_Sparrow> vbanait: since you are not getting any help with that question the way it is perhaps you can rerphrase it..  Are you trying to connect to a networked pc  share files etc?
<wbadger> fredddy, first make UT go into windowed mode (press alt+enter), then press control+G to un-grab the mouse.
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me where I can find a lirc channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> JayRoe: what is an lirc channel?
<JayRoe> jack_sparrow a channel that deals with the program lirc. If such a channel exists.
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<Jack_Sparrow> JayRoe: Thanks.. I had never heard of it.
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<JayRoe> jack_sparrow it's for remote controls.
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<mailman> can anyone tell me how to turn off the messages saying people have joined or left the channel? I'm in bitchx
<trandism> I'm trying to setup samba with LDAP on a server running feisty.. my problem is that i can't find the template_config.php file on /usr/share/phpldapadmin/templates/ to configure phpldapadmin properly to work with samba
<Pici> mailman: I believe that `/ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS` might work, if not try it with JOIN PART QUIT
<mcp_> Can I crate a DOS bootdisk from within ubuntu? Need one to run HDD-diagnostic tool.
<mailman> thanks for that Pici
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu on my celeron pc. It is not showing my wired pc . lsipc gives following information ; Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co RU8139D
<Pici> !ops | vbanait
<ubotu> vbanait: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %vbanait!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !repeat | vbanait
<ubotu> vbanait: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IR_Nub> hello
<Pici> IR_Nub: Greetings
<mbone> hi all
<Hobbsee> vbanait: if you repeat things 9 times, yes, you will get ignored.  or kickbanned.  or quieted.
<kiss> hi
<IR_Nub> i have burnt ubuntu desktop image when i try to install i get errors it seems its because of my x1700
<mbone> do anyone use Azureus ?
<IR_Nub> ill have to install in text mode how will i do that i have no option in the menu
<aa^way> hello, my resolution changed 800x600 somehow, how to change it back
<Pici> IR_Nub: Unfortunately, the live cd does not have a text mode install, you will need to download the alternative cd if you need to use that option.
<Hobbsee> IR_Nub: you need to use the alternate cd to install in text mode
<IR_Nub> i'm trying to follow this steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<IR_Nub> oh =(
<mbone> my Azureus crashes somehow > <
<IR_Nub> thats the only way to install ubuntu on my laptop right
<IR_Nub> =/
<sh> I installed the restricted ATI driver. I want to increase the resolution to 1400x1050, but the configuration dialog only allows for 1024x768. What can I do?
<aa^way> hello, my resolution changed 800x600 somehow, how to change it back?
<Pici> IR_Nub: Thats what I used for my laptop that has an ATI x1400
<wbadger> aa^way, I believe you should enter System->Preferences->Display
<magnetron> !fixres | sh aa^way
<ubotu> sh aa^way: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IR_Nub> hmm ok thanks guys
<IR_Nub> Pici
<IR_Nub> Hobbsee
<danya_> guys how do I create a shell script ? any recommended links ?
<togr> danya_, two simple steps:
<togr> 1) create text file with all commands
<togr> 2) make file executable
<togr> examples, for use in a terminal window:
<magnetron> danya_: 3) start the textfile with #!/bin/sh
<togr> 1)  $ echo "echo hello world" > my_hello
<togr> ($ is your shell prompt)
<Geminias> hey does anyone know if ubuntu can dim displays for laptops?  there seems to be no option to dim it and so windows vista outlasts ubuntu on the battery
<togr> 2) $ chmod +x my_hello
<danya_> togr : I don't know how to do the things u guys just mentioned :| .. I'm a new user
<gladierthe2nd> hey guys - have an issue with openvpn in gnome-network monitor. it appears to connect but then fails saying cannot connect to server.
<togr> danya_, do you know what a text file is?
<Geminias> does #!/bin/sh actually do anything?
<danya_> togr : ummm ..
<magnetron> Geminias: yep
<Geminias> i thought because its commented out it's not necessary,..
<togr> Geminias, it is a special kind of comment
<Geminias> and tells it what shell to use?
<togr> your shell examines the first couple of bytes of an executable file to see what to do with it
<magnetron> Geminias: it's not run by /bin/sh, but it makes it run in /bin/sh . perl scripts usually have /usr/bin/perl or similar
<Geminias> not run by, but run in?
<Geminias> what does that mean?
<togr> when the file begins with #! the rest of the line is taken as the command to execute, with the file as the first argument
<magnetron> it's a riddle
<togr> magnetron, heh
<Geminias> ah
<shazbot> hi can somebody help me to get vmware and samba working on ubuntu ?
<togr> so your file /home/geminas/bin/foobar with #!/bin/sh as the first line will end up as
<togr> /bin/sh /home/geminas/bin/foobar
<gladierthe2nd> shazbot: i can help with vmware but not samba
<Geminias> yes
<Geminias> so you could run a perl script without saying perl foo.pl
<togr> at which point /bin/sh will ignore the #! line and run the rest of the file as commands
<togr> Geminias, exactly
<gladierthe2nd> shazbot: what are you trying to do
<shazbot> gladierthe2nd:  vmware is installed i just dont get it how i can share folders
<akos> is it possible to install the alsa drivers from the gutsy repository, but remain at fesisty? i had problems with gutsy, and I don't want to make the full switch, but my soundcard is supported only in alsa 1.0.4
<gladierthe2nd> shazbot: i dont know how to do it myself but i can probably find some stuff in the forums for you
<shazbot> gladierthe2nd:  thx but i was reading a lot too, but im from germay so it is hard to understand ;)
<Geminias> shazbot: make a folder called shared at ~/
<Geminias> then in vmware in one of the options there is a way to make that folder shared
<ErsatzHatrack> Could someone point me to a guide to the keystrokes for the standard desktop effects?
<Geminias> and to access it from your windows vm you go to networking
<phanto2> Pici: Stupid question :rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe c:windowsexplorer.exe" localhost:3389 -u administrator -p XXXXXXX
<phanto2> Autoselected keyboard map en-us                                  and get this                              Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<phanto2> ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<Geminias> my networks or something like that
<shazbot> Geminias: do you have it working ??
<Geminias> yes
<shazbot> lol k
<shazbot> vmware server ?
<Geminias> just look at the options at the top of vmware server
<akos> is it possible to install the alsa drivers from the gutsy repository, but remain at fesisty? i had problems with gutsy, and I don't want to make the full switch, but my soundcard is supported only in alsa 1.0.4
<Geminias> before you load you OS
<trickwire> Trickwire
<Geminias> there is a way to make a folder shared
<Geminias> without resorting to samba
<trickwire> hey sorry i come thumbeling in like this.
<juan> ive installed firestarter to configure my iptables, but everytime i reboot my pc, the iptable rules are empty
<FnuggleMaster> I am pretty sure /opt/e17 is not in my PATH - how would I add it?
<banlieue> wee, an e17 user.. I actually claimed yesterday there weren't any people left running e17
<FnuggleMaster> banlieue: haha :P
<banlieue> how wrong I was
<FnuggleMaster> banlieue: LIAR! ;)
<juan> how can i configure them so they're there everytime i log back in without having to start firestarter
<fevel> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> juan: there is a checkboix inside firestarter to run every time you boot.
<Geminias> how do i check what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<gsuveg> re
<juan> i'll try that again tosee if it works
<akos> this will test my HDD-s read speed, right? sudo dd if=/dev/sda7 of=/dev/null
<banlieue> Geminias: easiest way would be start menu > system > about ubuntu
<Geminias> k
<gsuveg> can i disable background change and more feauter within gnome ? i would like install 30 box to free internet
<rolfen> akos: lemme chekc
<gsuveg> akos: szia
<rolfen> akos: coz you can delete your harddrive with the dd command
<akos> gsuveg, szia...
<Geminias> 7.02 "the fiesty fawn"
<akos> rolfen, yeah :)
<Geminias> i hope that is a good thing :D
<gsuveg> akos: /join #ubuntu-hu
<ErsatzHatrack> How do I make the scale effect work with the standard desktop effects in 7.04?
<banlieue> Geminias: it's 7.04 actually :P
<Geminias> true
<esa-petri> s there any hope to get paltalk working on linuxs (I dont like thease wind*ws only programs)
<banlieue> and yes, that's a good thing... 7.04 is the latest stable (non-beta) release
<Geminias> excellent
<banlieue> next version will be out in October
<banlieue> it's a 6 month release cycle
<Geminias> i'm curious though... my monitor is meant for 1280x800 resolution and that option isn't available through gnomes display manager thing
<Geminias> so does that mean i might be running the wrong driver?
<magnetron> !fixres | Geminias
<ubotu> Geminias: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Geminias> or do i have to manually add the setting in xorg?
<rolfen> akos:"of=FILE write to FILE instead of stdout" from the dd manpage (you can check it yourself with man dd). So as long as of= is not your haddrive, then it's okay
<Geminias> alright i'll check it out
<Geminias> thanks
<akos> rolfen, yes, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> I need help with step 4 extracting drivers for my broadcom wireless.. zless /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter/README.gz
<gladierthe2nd> hey guys - have an issue with openvpn in gnome-network monitor. it appears to connect but then fails saying cannot connect to server.
<terr1en> IRC Freenode with Gajim, it's possible ?
<Sonic1> gajim?
<cookie> Hello, could anyone please tell how to upgrade Ubuntu Breezy to Feisty?
<terr1en> Sonic1, yes
<IdleOne> !upgrade | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jatt> !upgrade
<fevel> hey...I can only log in in English...can someone please help me login in Brazillian language?
<Pici> !locale | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Sonic1> omg
<Sonic1> cookie
<fevel> Is there anything I need to install? ubuntu feisty fawn 64 edition
* Sonic1 scarfs it down
<jatt> fevel: System->Administration->Language Support
<bsnider> is there a dvd burning application for gnome?
<Mikelevel> brasero
<IdleOne> bsnider, gnomebaker
<jatt> bsnider: nautilus-cd-burner
<defrysk> gtoaster
<Garfield> algum fala meu idioma?
<defrysk> !es Garfield
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es garfield - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> bsnider: k3b for kde works too
<defrysk> !es | Garfield
<ubotu> Garfield: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> !pr | Garfield
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craig_> hi can some 1 help me
<IdleOne> !pt | Garfield
<bsnider> i'm not having much luck with k3b
<ubotu> Garfield: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<defrysk> darn wrong lingo :s
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<kahrytan> bsnider: Why not
<Garfield> i need hel in PT-br
<IdleOne> craig_, with?
<JRamsey> what's the cmd to display the running version of linux?
<craig_> how do i  install and an mp3 codec please
<SlimeyPete> uname -a
<IdleOne> lsb_release -a
<Garfield> sory help in pt-br
<spikeb> !mp3 | craig_
<ubotu> craig_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JRamsey> SlimeyPete, ty
<phanto2> Rdesctop with this command rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe c:windowsexplorer.exe" localhost:3389 -u administrator -p XXXXXXX                     is giving me this error                      Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<phanto2> ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<craig_> cheers
<De1> Hi all
<_Lucretia_> well, i've just turned off the onboard ethernet, serial and parallel as I'm not using them, so we'll see if this stops the spurious hanging
<bsnider> kahrytan: it just all but crashed my system, but i was able to recover. i can't seem to successfully write to the blank dvds is just bought
<Garfield> ok
<Garfield> thanks
<IdleOne> bsnider, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<De1> Need help with my ATI 3200 graphic card
<IdleOne> !ati | De1
<ubotu> De1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kahrytan> bsnider: why
<phanto3> sory my modem crashed. Rdesctop with this command rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe c:windowsexplorer.exe" localhost:3389 -u administrator -p XXXXXXX                     is giving me this error                      Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<phanto3> ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<phanto3> I use Qemu
<bsnider> kahrytan: i don't know. i write to it, but then at the end of the process, linux says it's still empty, and hten i can write to it again
<Jack_Sparrow> yipee... wireless is now working..
<PyroKay> it's quiet in here.. what's wrong?
<kahrytan> bsnider: Hope it's not a cheap burner
<Jack_Sparrow> oddly quiet
<IdleOne> PyroKay, shhhhhh
<flo|linux> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bsnider> kahrytan: it's a new sony drive
<bsnider> kahrytan: it wasn't cheap
<mbone> hi, my Azureus loads and closes instantly , how to fix it ? :(
<bsnider> kahrytan: however, the drive may still be bad
<PyroKay> mbone, use a better client ;)
<phanto3> Rdesctop with this command rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe c:windowsexplorer.exe" localhost:3389 -u administrator -p XXXXXXX                     is giving me this error                      Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<phanto3> ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<kahrytan> bsnider:  Yeah. cheap. There is better burners
<flo|linux> .speed 145
<kahrytan> bsnider: Bought it from retail store?
<bryanl> my unix is rusty... isn't there a way to set permission on a directory so that all subdirectories have 775?
<bsnider> kahrytan:  yes
<SlimeyPete> bryanl: chmod -R
<flo|linux> .speed 157
<SlimeyPete> or -r
<Pici> flo|linux: What are you doing?
<SlimeyPete> I forget
<flo|linux> i am testing an reading bot
<bryanl> SlimeyPete: no, thats not what I'm asking.  There is a way to do it automatically
<flo|linux> sorry but i found no other active chan
<IdleOne> flo|linux, test in #bots
<IdleOne> or #ubuntu-bots
<flo|linux> IdleOne: i need an active channel
<flo|linux> hi
<flo|linux> #quit
<titanix88> flo|linux: hi
<wbadger> what's the most effective signal I can send to kill a process?
<IdleOne> kill -9 PID
<Pici> wbadger: kill -9 should kill anythign
<alexIdoia> how do I do had another language dictionnary in open office ?
<alexIdoia> do I have to install another locale ?
<wbadger> Pici, doesn't seem to work for firefox-bin.. I'll try to log out now
<phanto3> Pici: Rdesctop with this command rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe c:windowsexplorer.exe" localhost:3389 -u administrator -p XXXXXXX                     is giving me this error                                             Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<phanto3> ERROR: connect: Connection refused
<Pyr0kay> phanto, are you sure it's the right port number for the remote machine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %vbanait!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<phanto3> Pyr0kay: y
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pyr0kay> alexIdoia, which language are you trying to install?
<Pyr0kay> phanto3, was that yes or why?
<phanto3> Pyr0kay: Qemu has local
<Pyr0kay> oh yeah
<phanto3> yes
<Pici> phanto3: c:windowsexplorer.exe isnt a valid path for a program.
<kbrooks> pici: no
<kbrooks> pici: lets hang on
<Pici> kbrooks: hm?
<kbrooks> pici: he needs to setup rdesktop in xp
<kbrooks> pici: he hasnt allowed any connections
<magnetron> Linux is not windows: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<kahrytan> but it does have windows.
<kbrooks> magnetron: why link?
<magnetron> kbrooks: such a good link
<rjune> I have a standard 104 key US keyboard. When I try to login, GDM works fine. but after I login, the system treats my keyboard differently. hitting the 's' key produces a 'b', hitting the 't' key produces an 'n' Has anybody seen this behaviour before? fresh install of ubuntu
<Pyr0kay> phanto3, try, right click my computer, properties, remote, tick both boxes
<summer_s4> i just got a bad problome
<summer_s4> I took administrative privilages from all the users on my computer
<Pyr0kay> kbrooks, was that through stumbleupon by any chance? i like it
<kahrytan> rjune: Is it setup to be QWERTY?
<kbrooks> Pyr0kay, ?
<Pyr0kay> stumbleupon? the social network? did you find that link from there?
<summer_s4> I have a question here that needs help
<Pyr0kay> i think i might have seen it or something like it before
<kbrooks> Pyr0kay, no, i said "why link?" to magnetron
<Pyr0kay> oops, magnetron posted the link
<Pyr0kay> i gotta fix xchat, it keeps mucking up the colors
<summer_s4> can someone help me?
<rjune> kahrytan: that is the default, so I would guess so, but I'm not 100%
<summer_s4> hello
<De1> Thanks
<summer_s4> i need help
<Pici> !ask | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phanto3> Pici: "isnt a valid path" It functioned , started the whole desktop full screan.  then I applied this                      Go to Start -> Run, type regedit and hit enter. The Registry Editor will open, navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER -> Software -> Microsoft -> Windows -> CurrentVersion -> Policies -> Explorer, right click on the right side, select New -> DWORD Value, name it NoDesktop, double click on it and set the Value data to 1 instead of 0. Click OK an
<nephish> any 64-bit users here ?
<summer_s4> Somehow, i removed administrative access from this user and lost the password to the one that i did give it to.  How can i possibilly fix this?
<gyaresu> For some reason my cursor keeps 'auto centering' when I'm loaded up in Tribes 2. May be other OpenGL games but I'm stuck for where to look. Any suggestions?
<rjune> kahrytan: if it were an X problem, I would expect the keybaord to be funny in gdm too
<CVirus> Is there anyway I could run dapper's kernel on feisty ?
<rjune> summer_s4: you'll have to boot single user mode and edit the /etc/group file.
<kahrytan> rjune: never said it was
<gyaresu> CVirus: You can run whatever kernel you want. Why though?
<summer_s4> how do i do that
<summer_s4> rjune: how do i do that?
<gyaresu> Anyone know where the Xorg channel is?
<CVirus> gyaresu: is this edgy's kernel linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 ?
<gyaresu> CVirus: I don't know. Why do you think you need another kernel?
<summer_s4> i have to reboot the thing over?
<CVirus> gyaresu: problem with alsa
<daftman> can someone points me to how I can retrieve video properties from a video file using the command line?
<rjune> summer_s4: at the boot menu, you'll have to add 'single' to the boot sequence.
<CVirus> gyaresu: there is filed bug report about it ... sound stopped working after upgrading to feisty
<gyaresu> CVirus: Have you found a bug report or someone elses experience?
<CVirus> gyaresu: there is a full bug report about it
<rjune> then mount the root partition manually, then edit the group file
<gyaresu> CVirus: ...Link?
<summer_s4> so i restart press enter there then choose the middle option?
<Pici> phanto3: I dont know what you are asking. I dont see anything about going into the windows registry on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<CVirus> gyaresu: don't have it now ... as I don't recall the sound card type .. it's not on the PC I'm currently using
<rjune> there is a rescue or something there isn't there.
<gyaresu> Ah. Well it's usually better to get the latest kernel. Or even apply a patch and compile it yourself. (Really easy after you've done it once or twice)
<gyaresu> CVirus: You possibly lose some updates/upgrades by going backwards. It is getting better after all and Feisty might rely on certain things being in a newer kernel.
<nomi1> this is funny the electrician is eastern european i think he's blabbering on the phone should be fixing my fusebox
<gyaresu> Now. About my mouse cursur going to dead centre screen every 3 seconds in Tribes2...
<magnetron> !offtopic | nomi1
<ubotu> nomi1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nomi1> oops
<nomi1> wrong channel
<Genomsaren> my ubuntu crashes (it returns to login windows while using ubuntu)
<togr> "mil"?
<togr> what's "mil" in "nomil"?
<jatt> Genomsaren: check the logs in /var/log
<Genomsaren> jatt: there are lots of files there
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Are your partitions full?
<Genomsaren> jatt: it is too much work
<Genomsaren> im checking that
<Genomsaren> only windows partitions
<Genomsaren> ntfs
<Genomsaren> its not important for ubuntu
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: If your home partition is full then your users session can't load.
<Genomsaren> no I have 30 GB free
<Genomsaren> space
<Becha_> hi
<Becha_> i need help
<Becha_> with my ubuntu plz
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Check the /var/log/Xorg.log
<gyaresu> !ask > Becha_
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: I have found this: "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<gyaresu> Problem: Mouse cursor auto returns to centre of screen within a game. Suggestions? (my experience level 8/10)
<jatt> not good
<Genomsaren> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<Becha_> !ask /home/majdi/Desktop/les softs/amsn-0.97RC1
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Have you had this running before?
<Genomsaren> I dont know what it is
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Nvidia/ATI card?
<Genomsaren> Nvidia mx/mx 400
<KyuDragonWolf> Is there a room for Ubuntu absolute newbie help?
<Genomsaren> I have installed nvidia driver a few weeks bfore
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Genomsaren> somebody told me that there was an error
<Genomsaren> on installation
<Genomsaren> I have tried to install it again and again
<Genomsaren> no cure
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: 'mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak' 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Becha_> if i ask about installing amsn,but i don't know if i have gcc on my laptop or not ??
<_Lucretia_> anybody getting a blue tinge on movies playes with totem?
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: Ill try it again
<Genomsaren> but I cant count how many times have I tried to reconfigure it
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: try installing 'envy' and then do a text install. That will get you the nvidia drivers and possibly help.
<akos> Where could I set XChat's encoding to ISO-9660-2? Bacuse my unicode characters are all messed up
<Genomsaren> I have envy
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Forget about reconfiguring it and just give envy a try.
<sh> My ThinkPad T60p has an ATI FireGL Mobility 5250 inside. I installed the restricted fglrx package, but this driver is too old, i.e. my graphics card isn't recognized correctly. The system says it has detected a X1700. Is this setup dangerous? When will Ubuntu ship driver version 3.38.6?
<Genomsaren> I am doing installations with envy
<Genomsaren> for nvidia
<osfameron> !offlineimap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offlineimap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to get an admin privilages to a non admin user without an admin user or a reboot
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Did I miss the whole start of your problem perhaps where you were detailing what you'd done to rectify the situation?
<fevel> are the vmware packages on the feisty repositories better than workstation 6 for ubuntu?
<gyaresu> fevel: Depends if you've got a licence or just want player.
<summer_s4> hello
<fevel> gyaresu: well I could get a 1 month license
<rjune> fevel: I'm playing with that myself.
<fevel> and renew it monthly
<summer_s4> is anyone going to answer  my question?
<rjune> just get the free license for vmware server.
<Geminias> your playing with yourself?
<akos> Where could I set XChat's encoding to ISO-9660-2? Bacuse my unicode characters are all messed up
<fevel> rjune: wich one? workstation6 or the server and player packages?
<systemd0wn> anyone have much experience with the command "DD"
<gyaresu> fevel: Tried VirtualBox?
<gyaresu> akos: Have you tried XChat's help pages.
<Geminias> is xchat a win32 proggy?
<fevel> gyaresu: nope...Do you think its better?
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to get admin privlages to a non admin w/o an admin user or reboot?
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: I wanted to install nvidia driver manually but it didnt work. Then I next day I had a blue screen which says "no screen found" and there were unknown characters around the text. After that I have reconfigured xorg several times. And opened ubuntu again and installed envy. And tried to install the driver again...
<rjune> fevel: vmware server.
<gyaresu> akos: Seriously dude. 3 seconds with google... http://xchat.org/encoding/
<Genomsaren> now it crashes sometimes
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me how I disable metacity on my second monitor?
<root__> Hello guys, i want to wipe out my 160 gb disk, as quicly as posible. Shred is too slow for me. Help me :)
<Geminias> use dd
<rolfen> root__ dd yup
<summer_s4> root__: Do you want os?
<summer_s4> root__: or are you willing to install new os?
<togr> root__,  define "wipe out"
<fevel> rjune: is it easy to set up a vm??
<root__> yes i will install kubuntu
<Geminias> wipe out means delete all the data on it..
<root__> By wipe out i mean tosay replace data on disk with zeros.
<rjune> fevel: yea
<rjune> I'm having keyboard problems right now though
<togr> root__, if you're going to make a clean installation, you only have to delete the partition table
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: fevel It's an open source programme that works. Better... nah.
<gyaresu> fevel: Not yet...
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: If you've got up to kdm/gdm then your xserver is configured right. It must be something else.
<togr> if you want to be absolutely sure that none of the old data can be recovered, probably shred is what you need, even if it is slow
<root__> Thing is that i had problem with my partition table before, and disk does not have bad blocks. So i was planning to wipe out everything
<Geminias> root__, if you want to actually erase all data "replace all with zeros" it is going to take a long time regardless
<Geminias> of which program you use
<Geminias> because it depends on the speed of you hard drive alone
<root__> :(
<togr> use fdisk, erase your partition table
<Genomsaren> I thought the same, because of this I didnt tell that first
<Geminias> the head has to trace every byte of memory
<Geminias> so no amount of programming logic can speed that up
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: can it be a security problem?
<root__> Actually shred is running right now. Too sloooooow. Whatever still thank you guys. :) :)
<fevel> gyaresu: it looks pretty nice though...I always prefer open source...do you know what lacks in virtual box??
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Your errors from Xorg.log are general and not show-stoppers. Look for something in /var/log/syslog & /var/log/messages
<Geminias> np
<Geminias> i use killdisc personally
<rolfen> root__ if you want to be sure your data cannot be recovered use shred or the dd command i gave you, otherwise use fdisk or gparted
<gyaresu> fevel: Runs xp for me. Was some messing around cause of a bug but seems very similar. I have lot's of boxes so not a real need for virtual machine.
<brizi> can someone help me with some modem issues?
<gyaresu> rolfen: root__ http://killdisk.com
<Lounge> irssi question: anyone know if it's possible to configure irssi to play sound files for certain events?
<rolfen> gyaresu: thanks :)
<gyaresu> brizi: dialup/adsl/cable?
<brizi> dialup gyaresu
<TIRC_345> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gyaresu> brizi: Sorry. I'm old. The pain is still with me. Get a youngster without scars to help  :(
<brizi> i ran the scan modem tool and it shows my laptop has an ati sb400 modem
<gyaresu> dialup >> linux >> pain
<root__> <gyaresu>,<rolfen> : Thank you guys )
<gyaresu> rolfen: np
<brizi> anyone else know anything about ati modems?
<gyaresu> brizi: Have you been to the modem page at help.ubuntu.etc
<brizi> dont think so
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me how I disable metacity on my second monitor?
<Absenth> I'm working through the steps to get FlashPlayer 9 working on 64bit Fiesty found at (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727 and am running into a problem with the following.
<root1> could someone tell me how to extract from debian source in ubuntu
<magnetron> !flash64 | Absenth
<ubotu> Absenth: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Hobbsee> root1: apt-get source <packagename>
<Hobbsee> root1: or dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<gyaresu> root1: blah.tar.gz?
<root1> Hobbsee, if i give dpkg-source the output is bad command
<root1> Hobbsee, I have installed dpkg also
<Absenth> magnetron: thanks.  That document looks a little better than the one I was working off of.
<Hobbsee> root1: "a bad command"?
<Becha_> !ask about installing gcc
<kbrooks> !build-essential | Becha_
<ubotu> Becha_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<magnetron> Absenth: a rule of thumb is to look in the documentation before looking on any forum
<gyaresu> Tribes2 mouse keeps snapping to centere of the screen. Suggestions?
<magnetron> gyaresu: wine?
<gyaresu> magnetron: Nah. Native. For many years.
<Zombie> I am needing some help integrating my Ubuntu Fiesty fawn laptop into my mostly Mandriva network.
<brizi> where are alsa drivers stored in ubuntu?
<Zombie> I'm having a few issues.
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<Zombie> I'm missing some packages I need.
<Zombie> xl2tpd, freedroidrpg, vavoom, d2x-xl
<magnetron> brizi: use synaptic to install /uninstall drivers in ubuntu
<_Lucretia_> is the users group supposed to be used on ubuntu? I'm used to gentoo where every user is a member of the "users" group and all files created by me are owned by <username>:users
<brizi> i dont need to install i need to edit a command in 1
<Seoke> Whats the best C++ Compiler for Linux?
<magnetron> Seoke: gcc
<Seoke> Is there a good compiler for BASIC on linux?
<gyaresu> brizi: Are you trying to patch(edit) one of the alsa modules?
<togr> what's that status on the Intel c compiler these days?
<an1> define good compiler for basic.
<brizi> yes
<magnetron> Seoke: not basic, but there is GAMBAS instead
<valehru> anyone know a nice application that could make mockup screens very quickly, no functionality needed, for Html pages.
<Seoke> magnetron, What is GAMBAS?
<brizi> i found a way to get my modem to work using the alsa driver but i need to add a line of code to the driver
<Pici> bullgard4: You might have better luck with that question in #ubuntu-kernel
<harlan_> after installing beryl, everytime i restart ubuntu it goes blank white screen as soon as i get to the desktop after logging in
<magnetron> !info gambas | Seoke
<ubotu> seoke: gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<brizi> but i dont kow where ubuntu keeps modules or drivers and such
<an1> This system is 1000x better with Ubuntu compared to Vista or XP.
<gyaresu> brizi: Modules are in the Kernel source and if you don't know what that means you better be following a very recent guide/bug report.
<Dante123> Hi All I have ubuntu on  a Soyo SY-P4VTE mobo with a 2.94 mhz Celeron and 512 mb of ram running at 333 mhz.........should I add the 256 mb stick I have which only runs at 266 mhz (will the two work together??? mobo says pc2100 works in this machine) or will the gain in ram be offset by the fact that both will be running at the slower 266 mhz speed?
<valehru> harlan_, check the rendering.....also go to #beryl
<magnetron> brizi: use synaptic
<JayRoe> what program does the taskbar belong to? Gnome or Metacity?
<Seoke> magnetron, So do you recommend GAMBAS then? I'm willing to learn the language
<brizi> so /usr/src/blah blah blah
<bullgard4> _Lucretia_: I am not a member of a group 'users'. I am using Ubuntu 7.04.
<magnetron> harlan_, valehru: #ubuntu-effects
<gyaresu> brizi: Modules are drivers not already included in the (monolithic) kernel. So you will need to recompile you kernel modules that you download with kernel source.
<gyaresu> brizi: /usr/src/ indeed.
<brizi> k thanks
<_Lucretia_> bullgard4: it's strange as that group does exist
<gyaresu> brizi: symlinking the current kernel source to 'linux'
<harlan_> valehru how  do u check rendering
<Seoke> magnetron, So do you recommend GAMBAS then? I'm willing to learn the language
<magnetron> Seoke: try it, or python
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about compilers
<Seoke> magnetron, Which would be better for writing games and small other applications
<Thunderhit> I deleted the folder .opera from my user directory, but it isnt in the trash? where can i find it? i only chose move to trash
<Dante123> Hi All I have ubuntu on a Soyo SY-P4VTE mobo with a 2.94 mhz Celeron and 512 mb of ram running at 333 mhz.........should I add the 256 mb stick I have which only runs at 266 mhz (will the two work together??? mobo says pc2100 works in this machine) or will the gain in ram be offset by the fact that both will be running at the slower 266 mhz speed?
<magnetron> Seoke: python
<spikeb> Dante123, going from 512 to 768 isn'
<Seoke> magnetron, Thanks any places you recommend to learn the language? I think I'll go with python most likely
<spikeb> Dante123, isnt enough of a gain to sacrifice speed
<younghacker> is it possible to import an XML document into postgre
<bullgard4> _Lucretia_: Neither as a common user nor as an adminstrator I am a member of a group 'users' in Ubuntu 7.04. I forgot the command to list all group that exist. Can you help me?
<gyaresu> Dante123: http://www.memtest.org/
<genii> Dante123: You can usually mix ram speeds but like spike said 512 to 768 isn't really much of a gain in capacity vs speed in this case
<gyaresu> Dante123: Plug it in and see how it goes.
<younghacker> is it possible to import an XML document into a postgreSQL database?
<_Lucretia_> what should the proper permissions be on a subversion repos? I've just tarred up my old one from my old drive and upacked it, I'd rather not have to have my username as owner of these files, I'd rather the group I was in controlled access to it
<bullgard4> Pici: What is the audience of #ubuntu-kernel?
<crippler> hi all
<Pici> bullgard4: ubuntu kernel devs
<shirish> guys I had installed a driver by sudo dpkg -i hsfmodem_7.60.00.09full_k2.6.20_16_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb
<magnetron> Seoke: install the package idle-python2.5 and yahoo for some guides.... there are tons of them
<shirish> now how do I uninstall that driver?
<younghacker> is it possible to import an XML document into postgres database?
<Thunderhit> ok, tried it again, removed everything in the trash bin and deleted a .folder in my home/user directory, it shows that the trash bin has something in it, but when I click on it, it shows an empty window, nothing in it??
<magnetron> shirish: with synaptic package manager, search for the package and uninstall it
<Falstius> I have a dual monitor setup and I want a VNC client that will properly full screen to one monitor, leaving the other alone (as most programs do when in full screen).  Real vnc's vncviewer takes up both monitors and positions the active area in the middle.  tsclient tries to only use one monitor, but it fails, loses the mouse and keyboard, and I have to kill it from a console.  Any suggestions?
<younghacker> the database is already created
<bullgard4> Pici: I am no kernel developer. But I will dare listen to that channel before I post there anything.
<gyaresu> shirish: 'apt-cache search hsfmodem' 'apt-get remove hfs-blah-whatever'
<Dante123> well actually i tried it once......and it locked up on me.....so if the gain in ram is offset by loss of speed in this case I will stay with 512...thanks for advice
<Pici> bullgard4: I just think the question you are asking is over the heads of most of the people here.  Including me :)
<Dante123> thanks genii and gyaresu
<bullgard4> Pici: I see.
<Dante123> and spikeb
<gyaresu> Falstius: What's the client OS?
<gyaresu> Dante123: np
<sangeetha> Hobbsee, Is there a package called dpkg-source
<genii> shirish: Since you manually installed it with dpkg, if you find apt-get command cannot remove it, use dpkg again to remove it eg: sudo dpkg -r <pkgname here>
<Sonic1> anyone know how to get a ATI TV Wonder VE to have sound?
<Falstius> gyaresu: you mean the server os?  It is linux.  Both sides are linux (the server is a RHEL3 clone, client is Ubuntu Feisty)
<Hobbsee> sangeetha: it's part of dpkg
<Lounge> i'm wondering about about the icons on the ubuntu desktop.. @ defualt they get aligned to the left side. is there a way to get them to auto align to the right side like os x?
<togr> bullgard4, repeat your q please
<Falstius> bullgard4: if you want the list of groups, you could just cat /etc/groups
<Malachi> I desperately, desperately need some help.
<gyaresu> sangeetha: 'apropos dpkg-source'
<Malachi> My job is on the line.
<shirish> thanx all, actually synaptic did the trick, I wanted to purge (including configuration files) :)
<Malachi> http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu/
<younghacker> i desperately need help as well
<bullgard4> togr:  /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<younghacker> if anyone is skilled with postgreSQL please help me
<magnetron> ask your question and we might possibly be able to help you
<Malachi> Read that. I did it all, but I accidentally started in Linux. And it ate my files.
<Malachi> Now I can't start Ubuntu.
<feristhia> !bot oot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot oot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Templar> does anyone know how to change the overall password for keyring manager? I cant find it anywhere
<Malachi> Many, many programs are missing.
<feristhia> !bot outoftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot outoftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feristhia> !bot out-of-topic
<sangeetha> gyaresu, I got nothing appropriate for that command
<feristhia> !bot offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> hi
<liuchenhao> hello ,everyone
<gyaresu> Falstius: I forward X sessions. Now that's the bomb. Edit gdm.conf allow tcp connects (port 6000), client runs 'xhost +'
<timewriter> what is ubuntu studio ?
<Falstius> Malachi: if your job is one the line, you may want to call in your local Linux professional to fix your problem.
<spikeb> timewriter, ubuntu for artists
<beatnik> hello, can you help me about sharing internet; i have a laptop which is conneting with wireless and i have a desktop.
<sangeetha> gyaresu, I am getting command not found if i give dpkg-source
<togr> bullgard4, I presume you have kernel sources installed then
<Malachi> Falstius: I am my only local Linux professional.
<Malachi> =\
<timewriter> it is official ?
<Falstius> gyaresu: forwarding x-sessions is less stable and requires more bandwidth than VNC.
<gyaresu> Falstius: I run movies from my main machine that's plugged into stereo with X going to laptop into data projector.
<bullgard4> Falstius: The proper command would be cat /etc/group
<spikeb> timewriter, no.
<gyaresu> Falstius: Remote is it?
<Thunderhit> Want to know, how do I uninstall gaim in ubuntu? when I want to remove it, it says it also has to remove nautilus-sendto and ubuntu-desktop, and I think think removing ubuntu-desktop is good, isnt it?
<spikeb> timewriter, or perhaps the best answer would be "not yet"
<gyaresu> sangeetha: 'apropos'
<Falstius> gyaresu: yes, telecommuting sort of thing.
<genii> gyaresu: If you are interested in remote desktop apps perhaps check out FreeNX , it is very good
<timewriter> thanks
<timewriter> im not gonna install it
<gyaresu> genii: cheers. will do.
<beatnik> ello, can you help me about sharing internet; i have a laptop which is conneting with wireless and i have a desktop.
<sangeetha> Hobbsee, should i install anyother package for dpkg-source to work
<gyaresu> genii: It's on a lot of livecd's. (Never used it)
<gyaresu> Falstius: Sorry then. Not very helpful ;)
<Hobbsee> sangeetha: no.  if it's not working, you're calling it wrong
<anachronik> https://skypecasts.skype.com/skypecasts/skypecast/detailed.html?id_talk=3131137&message=new_talk_created#join --> Gdrive and goobuntu skypecast
<rolfen> Malachi: what do you mean you accidentally started in linux?
<genii> gyaresu: I find the speed is much more tolerable than VNC or X forwarding
<rafaelscj> How can I fix it? > http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-processo gzip retornou um cdigo de erro (1)
<sangeetha> Hobbsee, this is the command that i gave:dpkg-source -x iceweasel_2.0.0.3-2.dsc
<akos> hello! one-liner: how do I change the mixer to be used?  I guess the OSS mixer is used, becuase if I mute the alsa mixer, sound is still being played (terrible quality), but if I mute the oss mixer, it stops playing
<scorp123> Malachi: next time use VMware or VirtualBox .... :-/
<Hobbsee> sangeetha: which is correct, yes.
<MTecknology> Can somebody tell me how often this cron job SHOULD run? I wanted every saturday at midnight     * 0 * * 6 /usr/local/sbin/backup-exec weekly > ~/backup.log
<gyaresu> genii: You're talking to a guy on irssi/screen/unicode-rxvt and this is my desktop...
<togr> bullgard4, go to PM?
<sangeetha> gyaresu, it is asking apropos what
<magnetron> rolfen: started the host os with VMware accessing the physical disk
<genii> gyaresu: :)
<Hobbsee> sangeetha: as for if/where it's failing, i couldnt tell you without a pastebin of the output
<bullgard4> _Lucretia_: Let me repeat: I am using Ubuntu 7.04. In Ubuntu 7.04 the group 'users' exists per default. But I am no member of that group.
<gyaresu> sangeetha: I only linked it as a cool command to find out what may be installed. 'man apropos'
<_Lucretia_> bullgard4: yeah. I got that
<timewriter> anyone knows how to replace the ubuntu logo left upper corner of gnome ?
<magnetron> Malachi: it wasn't a good guide you were following, the official ubuntu documentation is better and safer
<timewriter> on Applications tab
<bullgard4> togr: To whom should I direct a PM?
<sangeetha> Hobbsee, bash: dpkg-source: command not found ,this is the output
<timewriter> i want the gnome logo there
<scorp123> Malachi: I second that. That was a very bad idea.
<fredddy> thx wbadger for the answer (ut2004 alt-tab) does this work with other games to ?
<Malachi> magnetron: It was. It worked perfectly, I just ran out of the room and forgot to switch to Windows.
<Malachi> So it booted Linux on Linux and ate my files.
<Malachi> At least, some of them.
<togr> bullgard4, to me?  This channels is somewhat noisy at the moment
<Hobbsee> sangeetha: then i have no idea.  you wouldnt have removed dpkg, surely...
<Malachi> I'm on Windows trying to see what can be recovered.
<magnetron> Malachi: if it was such a perfect guide, this wouldn't have happened
<rolfen> Malachi: just curious... why would linux do such a thing?
<beatnik> Hello, can you help me about sharing internet; i have a laptop which is conneting with wireless and i have a desktop.
* gyaresu nods at magnetron 
<sangeetha> Hobbsee, i have installed dpkg
<Malachi> rolfen: I have no idea.
<rolfen> Malachi: anyway... dont want to bother you with my questions
<togr> does python not have an interface to 'getgrent'?
<Hobbsee> sangeetha: then i have no idea
<Malachi> magnetron: You're right.
<magnetron> rolfen, Malachi: actually it was vmware that was accessing the drive
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I permanently remove the gnome panels on my secondary screen?
<gyaresu> beatnik: You want to share the wireless from your laptop to your desktop? But you don't have a router?
<Seoke> I'm installing the new pythong 2.5.1 and the makefile was created but when I type make it says command not found what am I doing wrong?
<Seoke> python*
<genii> beatnik: There is much help and info on that subject here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<beatnik> ping
<magnetron> Seoke: no, you should not install it from source
<magnetron> Seoke: use add/remove programs to install software in ubuntu
<rolfen> Malachi: do you want to recover your data files or rebuild the linux installation?
<Seoke> magnetron, But the source is newer then the add/remove programs one =P
<Seoke> magnetron, The newest one in there is 2.4
<magnetron> Seoke: and will give you a headache (and us too)
<Malachi> rolfen: Rebuild, if possible.
<gyaresu> genii: Nice! I couldn't quite face explaining that :)
<Seoke> magnetron, Alright lol I'll stick with what I have installed now =P
<Malachi> rolfen: But I'm moving all I can to a different PC.
<Malachi> It seems my /home folder is intact.
<Seoke> magnetron, Do you use irssi for your irc?
<rgl> how can I change the IP address where inetd listens at?
<bullgard4> togr: If you don't mind give me your PM address, and I will send you my question to that address.
<scorp123> rgl: for which service??
<rgl> scorp123, for example, ftp.
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: Hi again
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: I think I have found something
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Hey. Got desktop?
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Drumroll...
<scorp123> rgl: why would you do that? But to answer: that depends on your ftp server's config file ....
<genii> Sorta AFK a bit (work, etc)
<togr> bullgard4, maybe I'm just too stupid with irc to know what you mean.  Isn't /msg allowed?
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Really long drumroll...
<rgl> scorp123, it does not depend on the ftp config file.  since its inetd that creates the listen socket.
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: gdm[16146] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: [[deadly] ]  X [[error] ]  - :0 [[restarting] ]                                               [[] ]  are translated words
<erisco> how do I put multiple commands into an application launcher?
<bullgard4> togr: Yes, /msg is allowed here.
<rolfen> Malachi: i dont know... i would have reinstalled. alternatively, if you haven't worked on that partition since that happened, you can try to use data recovery software to recover your linux filesystem... but i wouldnt bet on the system working after that... some files might get corrupted
<scorp123> rgl: if you know it better than why do you ask???? :-)
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Install kdm and see if that works. I've got kdm because of silly gdm faults from ages ago. (And I use fluxbox).
<rolfen> Malachi: for data recovery i use rstudio
<Cyber_Stalker> hey guys
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: No difference (not really).
<Genomsaren> ok
<rgl> scorp123, becuase I don't known how to make inetd listen at a specific IP address....
<Cyber_Stalker> i remember i could get the latest ubuntu cd's sent to my house
<Cyber_Stalker> can i still do that?
<younghacker> can anyone help me with postgreSQL
<Pici> Cyber_Stalker: Yes.
<Pici> !shipit | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<magnetron> Seoke: in feisty, i use 2.5 installed with add/remove
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: do you mean KDE I have gnome and KDE in my system...
<magnetron> erisco: you write a shell script
<Malachi> Okay.
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks loads :D
<magnetron> !shipit  | Cyber_Stalker
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: one more error happens now every second:          Jul 16 17:02:21 Genom NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_init (): nm_dbus_init() could not get the system bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!
<Bingoo> hi there my wife has a pain in the ass laptop an ASUS A6000KM and it have taken me a few hours just to figure out how to enable the LIveCD,so now i've installed it but when i rebooted it it doesn't complite the start up
<jafnoob> the gnome splash don't disappear on login any ideas how to fix it? (all I did was switching from metacity to beryl-manager)
<younghacker> can anyone help me with postgreSQL
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Just install kdm
<erisco> magnetron, that is something I unfortunately do not know how to do... but perhaps I can write something in python
<younghacker> can anyone help me with postgreSQL
<Genomsaren> ok
<erisco> magnetron, thanks
<Pici> !ask | younghacker
<EHLOHIM> hello
<ubotu> younghacker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bingoo> so,is there anyway to disable ACPI after install Ubuntu Feisty?
<EHLOHIM> do you know the command to see the CPU specification?
<younghacker> can anyone help me with postgreSQL
<Pici> younghacker: Ask the question.
<jafnoob> lol
<scorp123> EHLOHIM: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<EHLOHIM> thank you
<Genomsaren> !hi | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EHLOHIM> scorp123: and about the Hard drive specification plz
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: mmm. Dbus system errors eh? That's new. Try kdm first me thinks. Easy fixes are good.
<MrKeuner> hi all, I am mounitng a flash/usb stick/drive, whatever its general name is, without any problem. Check the contents and then right click and select eject however, Gnome tell me that it cannot eject the drive, however it looks like it does. I could not locate the related bug, if one exists. Any comments?
<daan> eum I just removed all the groups from my user, so I can't sudo anymore... is there a way to fix this?
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: ok thanks
<Bingoo> because it seems that it doesn't work/start up if ACPI is on
<gyaresu> younghacker: Have you tried the postgres chat room?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@70-58-232-241.mpls.qwest.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.99.139.149!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bullgard4> Bingoo: What comes to my mind is, you could deinstall all ACPI related kernel modules. But I  do not think that this advisable.
<gyaresu> daan: You can start in 'recovery mode'. Option at the boot menu.
<Becha_> !ask Tcl-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask tcl-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daan> gyaresu: Am I automatically root then?
<Bingoo> but it doesn't start either
<napster> hi. when i watch mpeg files and stuff they are very small on the screen and when i make it full screen it stays very small. wat can i do?
<Bingoo> i mean on recovery mode
<gyaresu> daan: Limited shell. yes. You are root.
<younghacker> @ gyaresu sorry for the response time (at werk) I have but,,, surprisingly none of the rooms are in english
<kazaly> hi, how can i find out what speed my dial-up modem has connected at?
<kazaly> or rather, where :)
<daan> gyaresu: Thanx gonna try it, and for the next time what is the correct command to add a group to a user?
<Zombie> Anyone here know what channel Ubuntu Packagers hang out on?
<gyaresu> daan: gpasswd
<napster> any1?
<magnetron> zombie: i think it is #ubuntu-motu or similar
<daan> gyaresu: Ah I used that before and someone said that was wrong :( so now I used usermod.... :P
<aa^way> hello, how can i detect firewire hardware? I just installed FireWire hardware but no notice came up. How i could see is it plugged or not?
<AdvoWork> hi, ive just added a location to the network(added a windows server) i can double click this and view the folders) but how do i view in the terminal? whats the dir?
<gyaresu> daan I'm old and probably wrong. I strip out most of the ubuntu stuff and drive it like debian. Definitly suck at the point and click things :)
<IdleOne> Zombie, try #ubuntu-dev or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-motu also
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I have a default ish ubuntu install and my lappy is sluggish as hell. Is there a way to strip her down to bare bones without reinstalling???
<Pici> Zombie: #ubuntu-motu for universe packages
<daan> gyaresu: Hehe, anyway I'm gonna reboot and try it now thanks
<kazaly> hi, where can i find out what speed my dial-up modem has connected at?
<ubunt1> kazaly: http://www.speedtest.net/
<scorp123> LiNuX_Fr3aK: sure, get rid of all the bloatware
<daan> gyaresu: what is the group to become root adm or admin
<napster> PLEASE
<kazaly> ubunt1,  yeah, but i wanted the speed it connected at
<napster> !movies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imran> can anybody tell me how to edit menu.lst???
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I would like to but i would like the default ubuntu desktop settings in place without having to manually configure everything. Should i just install a command line system and then work from there?
<daan> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scorp123> LiNuX_Fr3aK: BS
<daan> imran: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<napster> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scorp123> LiNuX_Fr3aK: just remove what you don't need
<scorp123> LiNuX_Fr3aK: Evolution and its dependencies, OpenOffice maybe, and so on.
<Pici> napster: Changing the method that your player displays movies usually fixes this problem.  You may need to play with the setting to find the best option.
<imran> daan, thanks
<gyaresu> daan: My user is a member of both. But the /etc/sudoers file is where it's at (edited by 'visudo')
<Pici> napster: You need to find a menu item that contains listings such as X11, xv, etc
<napster> Pici: wat u mean?
<napster> ok
<napster> hang on
<Pici> napster: What application are you using?
<aleksanteri> i don't have the permissions to write in fonts://, so how can i add fonts?
<scorp123> aleksanteri: drag & drop files there
<imran> i got the ubuntu cd and it tells me i need to update...do  i need to update to run compers fusion?
<napster> Totem movie player
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<napster> i dont know of any others
<aleksanteri> Error "Unsupported operation" while copying "/home/aleksa...ebdings.ttf". :/
<summer_s4> i have a question.
<gyaresu> aleksanteri: Have you tried the help.ubuntu.com documentation?
<aleksanteri> hmmm?
<Borbus> Is there any way to get an x-fi to work in ubuntu?
<summer_s4> when a regular user on ubuntu logs in,
<Cyber_Stalker> how safe is it to dual boot?
<summer_s4> wants to go into admin place,
<summer_s4> types in roots pass,
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> what is ubuntu-desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyber_Stalker: works fine
<scorp123> Borbus: no. Creative X-Fi is not supported as of yet.
<summer_s4> will there access be granted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyber_Stalker: I have dual booted for years now..
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<napster> Pici: I'm using totem movie player. wat do u recomend? I couldnt find such settings
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<Cyber_Stalker> could i talk to u in private
<gilo2> Does anyone know of a GUI for setting up IPSec?
<gyaresu> Cyber_Stalker: Dual boot is fine. I always use seperate drives cause windows is rubbish and needs 'space'.
<Cyber_Stalker> i have just a few questions
<ubunt1> summer_s4: it depends on if it has the right to do it
<genii> ubuntu-desktop is the package name of the main set of apps etc to be installed by default in the Gnome version of Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyber_Stalker: Sure pm me
<gazza_c> how do you install fonts on to a lfs system using gnome
<Pici> napster: I personally use vlc
<nomi1> can somebody remind me of the partitions I need to set up manually for ubuntu ... is it /etc /home and swap?
<Borbus> That's the last time I buy a creative product
<Cyber_Stalker> i dont have a spare drive tho :(
<aleksanteri> gazza_c: already asked :P
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> My idea or ubuntu got seriously slower this release?
<napster> wats vlc and can i just get it from synaptic
<Pici> nomi1: You only need to setup / and swap
<gyaresu> nomi1: Why manually?
<gazza_c> any reply
<[M] at> hey wheres the help channel ??
<runa> hi, can sb help me configure the touchpad. I have tried many howto on internet but couldnt this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m841be2
<scorp123> Borbus: Their Audigy stuff works ... But X-Fi: not yet.
<Falstius> nomi1: but setting up /home is also a good idea.
<saxin> LiNuX_Fr3aK: I dont think so.
<nomi1> root and swap?   pici?   don't I need a usr partition?
<aleksanteri> [M] at: here :p
<imran> do i need to update ubuntu to run compers fusion?
<Borbus> I wonder why
<Borbus> Because of fucking vista I suppose
<nomi1> and it will put /home/username under itfalstius?
<younghacker> nah no english postgres channels yet
<gazza_c> this would work better if you allowed one person at a time to speak so you could answer the questions
<LuitvD> hi there, it's me again
* nomi1 hears 'vista' and snarls
<aleksanteri> gazza_c: this is a too busy channel for it
<AdvoWork> wheres the "places" directory on ubuntu, anyone know?
<Falstius> nomi1: a good basic setup has /, /home and swap.  It will put all your user data in /home, making reinstalling much easier and safer.
<shirish> ubotu dialup
<Pici> nomi1: it'll put /home on the same partition as /
<gyaresu> Falstius: cept that you end up with a big empty unusable / partition and you should be rsync'ing your home dir somewhere safe anyway :)
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Borbus> Maybe I'll ask for my money back
<sorsis> how do i force installation of i386 package for my A64 system?
<nomi1> ty very much falstius
<beatnik> Hello, i'm trying to sharing internet with two computers, can anybody help me?
<LuitvD> a wireless question once again... this time bluetooth.
<nomi1> VIVA UBUNTU!!!
<gazza_c> 1108 ppl asking questions all at the same time is mad
<genii> beatnik: There is much help and info on that subject here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Borbus> I don't think it had a huge "windoze only" sticker when I bought it
<Falstius> nomi1: make / about 10GB (on a modern HD)
<shirish> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dgs> nomil pode me ajudar?
<gazza_c> i'd forget it if i were you aleksanteri
<LuitvD> does anybody know how I can enable my MSI MP54GBT2 bluetooth function?
<aleksanteri> i get 'Error "Unsupported operation" while copying "/home/aleksa...ebdings.ttf".' while copying fonts from my directory to fonts:// what should i do?
<gyaresu> Falstius: nomi1 I disagree with Falstius.
<aleksanteri> !en | dgs
<ubotu> dgs: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Falstius> gyaresu: except most people don't do that.  And 10GB out of a modern hd is hardly significant.
<beatnik> genii: but i'm connecting with wireless
<varka> beatnik: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<WatchMan> Anyone know how I "activate" beryl? I cant see the diamond logo on top by the date and clock... am I doing something wrong ?
<genii> aleksanteri: put a space before the 2 ..
<tinin> Hi, is there a graphical fstab editor?
<[M] at> Hey, I accidently deleted /dev/sda (i was meant to delete /media/sda)
<gyaresu> Falstius: Except when it's full...
<[M] at> is there any way to fix this ??
<Pici> WatchMan: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz questions please.
<gyaresu> [M] at: Was your directory mounted?
<aleksanteri> genii: it's a dialog box
<varka> beatnik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<Falstius> gyaresu: if your HD is that full, you have other problems.  And if you fill up your / partition, your computer can become unbootable.
<imran> how do i get the program that gives me the spinning cube desktop?
<gazza_c> out
<scorp123> imran: Beryl
<tinin> no
<scorp123> !beryl | imran
<ubotu> imran: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<b34> ciao a tutti
<genii> aleksanteri:   Likely then you are trying to copy stuff from your home dir to a dir one level higher which that user does not have permission to write to
<tinin> compiz
<younghacker> looking for postgreSQL help if anyone is available to help
<summer_s4> scorp123 how do i install beryl?
<Borbus> It seems my ATI card doesn't work in linux either
<aleksanteri> genii: eh? the folder is on my desktop :P
<scorp123> summer_s4: www.google.com
<gyaresu> Falstius: I agree for a server... But for deskie... (Home gets full and it won't load either). Here I stop arguing.
<[M] at> gyaresu: yep, I'm still in the computer - it hasnt crashed
<Borbus> God damn ati and creative
<MaDiNfO_> summer_s4: apt.get install beryl
<LuitvD> does anyone have experiance with the Bluetooth function of MSI S260, S270 or S271 series notebooks?
<gyaresu> Falstius: You are right. I am differently right.
<dnz_x> hii all
<genii> aleksanteri: Something like cp /home/myname ../somename   will not work usually
<tinin> Borbus try envy http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<genii> permissions etc
<[M] at> gyaresu: /dev/sda was my root harddrive and /dev/sda3 is my root directory; /dev/sda1 is swap and was deleted as well :S
<b34> come si usa!
<BashBang> [M] at : the /dev files are created at boot time, just reboot. /dev is depricated now anyway everything is run from /sys
<summer_s4> yeah but i forgot everything about linux when i rebooted it
<imran> scorp123, but i heard there was a new one called compers fusion or something
<dnz_x> i install compiz fusion
<aleksanteri> genii: fonts:// doesn't seem to have an absolute path
<scorp123> imran: compers???? :-)
<dgs> where i make download cedega?
<[M] at> BashBang: if that's true i LUV U :D
<dnz_x> but there are 2 desktops
<Falstius> gyaresu: for a server, you should definetely partition out /var also.  And if you're paranoid /usr and then mount / ro.
<dnz_x> how can i make it 4
<BashBang> lol
<summer_s4> what is the code for download/install compiz fusion?
<imran> scorp123, compers fusion
<[M] at> :D
<dnz_x> i couldnt find
<HEP85> for me compiz fusion runs slower
<Pici> imran: #ubuntu-effects for compiz/beryl questions :)
<gyaresu> [M] at: Well I've got a sneaking suspicion you could be stuffed. OR you've deleted and unmounted directory that you can just create again and re-mount.
<Borbus> tinin: thanks
<genii> aleksanteri: Hang on I'll find what dir they should go in
<b34> chi pu aitarmi per questachat?
<aleksanteri> genii: the only way to install them is to drop them into fonts:// with Nautilus it seems
<aleksanteri> ok
<scorp123> imran: if you can't even spell it right .... :-)
<Borbus> I used the ubuntu thing to download ati drivers before.. will envy download proper ones?
<dgs> where i make download cedega?
<Pici> b34: language?
<[M] at> gyaresu: i typed the commend 'sudo rm /dev/sda' instead of 'sudo rm /media/sda' :P
<LuitvD> does anyone have experiance with the Bluetooth function of MSI S260, S270 or S271 series notebooks?
<gyaresu> Falstius: Of this I am very aware. Which is why deskies get / & swap & a cron job to redundasize
<SlimeyPete> dgs: transgaming.com
<[M] at> command*
<imran> scoobtits, how do i spell it?
<SlimeyPete> dgs: it costs money
<b34> italiano
<aleksanteri> !it | b34
<ubotu> b34: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> b34: #ubuntu-it
<imran> scorp123, how do i spell it?
<genii> aleksanteri: Try sudo cp /wherever/fonts/are /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/
<BashBang> [M] at : you can check /sys/block/sda and make sure everything is still good
<b34> grazie
<Falstius> gyaresu: that's a good idea if you've got the hardware (spare machine) to do it.
<aleksanteri> genii: ok
<[M] at> BashBang: kk ill check it now ta
<gyaresu> [M] at: Fine, if you only did that then reboot and they'll be remade (/dev/sda) is the device node. not the directory.
<LuitvD> does anyone have experiance with the Bluetooth function of MSI S260, S270 or S271 series notebooks??? or with any type of notebook bluetooth function?
<dgs> SlimeyPete: thanks
<[M] at> gyaresu: thanks
<tinin> Borbus Ati cards usually have two drivers avaliable, one opensource and the other one the official, you' hav to check wich one is better for your card
<scorp123> LuitvD: why?
<jrattner1> Question: Does Ubuntu server edition include X?
<gyaresu> Falstius: Incremental backup across an ssh tunnel at 3 in the morning.
<[M] at> BashBang: thanks - im making a backup of critical files anyway and ill reformat if anything stuffs up
<LuitvD> scorp123: mine won't work
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: now I have a bigger problem
<BashBang> np
<aleksanteri> genii: the folder doesn't exist
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: Cool!
<varka> jrattner1: surely not
<gerro> what command to bring up the update manager?
<aleksanteri> gerro: adept
<spikeb> update-manager
<Genomsaren> gyaresu: kdm is not running and I cant get the login window :S
<jrattner1> varka, definately not?
<genii> aleksanteri: Ah, the "defoma" dir then?
<LuitvD> scorp123: it's a mini-pci-like device (the MP54GBT2 is Wifi and BT in 1) connected to an USB bus IIRC
<[M] at> BashBang: if /sys/block/sda/ is still intact, all should be good if I reboot ??
<Skrypt> Anyone think they can help me trouble shoot my half-working sound?
<LuitvD> scorp123: but it's in neither lspci nor lsusb
<varka> jrattner1: yeah, but you can install it later on anyway
<scorp123> LuitvD: yeah, it can happen that the Bluetooth function won't work under Linux. I got tons of problems too especially on Sony hardware.
<aleksanteri> genii: yep
<jrattner1> varka, great
<gyaresu> Genomsaren: command line: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' then answer the questions...
<Genomsaren> ok
<LuitvD> scorp123: with what kind of hardware is that?
<runa> hi, can sb help me configure the touchpad. I have tried many howto on internet but couldnt this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m841be2
<Falstius> gyaresu: the average home user doesn't leave their computer on at night though (I don't, electricity is too expensive).  That would be wasting a few beers a month!
<BashBang> [M] at : yup, you should see sda1 2 3 4 and so on, is all good
<genii> aleksanteri: These are TTF fonts?
<aleksanteri> genii: yep
<gyaresu> [M] at: Make yourself happy and reboot to a live cd. At least then you won't be writing over the hdd and can use recovery tools.
<[M] at> BashBang: k thanks! i knew i would find faster support in IRC channel rather than on the forums :P
<genii> aleksanteri: OK, 1 moment
<scorp123> LuitvD: Sony VAIO laptops ... for some model there is a driver (sonypi), but for others it won't work: To make bluetooth work you first need to get that stupid interrupt controller ....
<gyaresu> Falstius: You reboot o_0 zomg!
<BashBang> [M] at : glad to help
<[M] at> gyaresu: kk can IRC be run from LIVE CD cause ill rejoin if something f**ks up
<scorp123> LuitvD: I can imagine that other laptops may need Firmware or some other proprietary magic to get Bluetooth working properly.
<gyaresu> Falstius: All the annoying stuff happens while I sleep.
<scorp123> LuitvD: on my Fujitsu-Siemens and HP Laptops it just works out of the box ....
<gyaresu> [M] at: Def irc from livecd.
<LuitvD> scorp123: some people made the device appear by modprobing hci_usb :S
<[M] at> cheers
<tinin> could someone help me to configure the fstab?
<[M] at> thanks all
<selinuxium> hi all, is there away of starting a vnc session if the user is not logged in via GDM?
<aleksanteri> !ask | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jatt> he asked a question
<aleksanteri> oops
<aleksanteri> lol
<LuitvD> scorp123: it is  a USB device.. but somehow activated by a hardware command, through software, back to hardware
<tinin> yeah
<gyaresu> tinin: What are you trying to do. (was aleksanteri point)
<genii> aleksanteri: There is a main dir for them, /usr/share/fonts/truetype/  but then you would need for instance to make a subdir in there like /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts   then copy the stuff to there then. With sudo
<aleksanteri> genii: ok
<genii> need to be AFK a few minutes (work)
<scorp123> LuitvD: you see, that really depends on how your BT hardware is connected and integrated into your system.
<LuitvD> scorp123: need windows XP to activate it I guess... since the CD doesn't have any Vista drivers :P
<LuitvD> scorp123: it's a MP54GBT2 device
<tinin> I can not see my windows partition and my fat 32 partition
<JayRoe> Can someone help me with my gnome panels. I've deleted them from the second monitor, but everytime I reboot they reappear.
<LuitvD> scorp123: which is WiFi and BT in one miniPCI card
<optimusrex> Hi all. Can you help me by showing me the best documentation for setting up Konversation since i made some changes and messed up.
<aleksanteri> genii: thanks
<gyaresu> optimusrex: Don't use it but you can probably just delete the 'dotfile' config folder ~/.konversation (as a guess)
<selinuxium> genii: aleksanteri : be careful with how many fonts you install, I installed thousands once and Ubuntu refused to boot!
<tinin> I've got 4 primary partitions, 1 linux, 2 win, 3 swap, 4 fat32. But I can not see win or fat32 partitions. Could sonmeone assist me? maybe trough vnc?
<T-Connect> Hi.
<optimusrex> ok gyaresu. Thanks for that I will try and get at it. Is it under usr?
<Falstius> tinin: you really don't want to give people here access to your computer through VNC ...
<tinin> ok
<gyaresu> tinin: You can use a shared 'screen' session so that you can see what the person that helps you is doing.
<gyaresu> tinin: You'd really want to trust them though.
<tinin> It's just that I've been fighting with fstab for a week, and I don't know what to do to it
<naknak987> I'm using wine to run mirc and I'm having problems connecting to irc.starfleet.net Never had these problems with windows.
<Falstius> gyaresu: you're paranoid enough for nightly rsync but not enough to shudder at the idea of giving a stranger a terminal on your machine??
<Skrypt> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<T-Connect> Try XChat. It all good.
<gyaresu> Falstius: I was going to suggest that you do it.
<BashBang> tinin : do you have the proper kernel modules loaded to read fat32; ntfs partitions?
<T-Connect> I never try mIRC on Linux before.
<Falstius> I'd just wipe his win32 partition and say he's better off that way.
<naknak987> I have to use mirc I cant say why, but i have to.
<tinin> BashBang yes
<chris__> I have a problem with my microsoft lifecam VX6000
<jevangelo> what commands can show you what packages are installed
<gyaresu> tinin: Do you have port forwarded through your modem/router. If you install openssh-server and screen then I reckon you should ask someone other than Falstius to help.
<tinin> installing
<Falstius> gyaresu: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5902   only need to open the port for ssh and it encrypts vnc's login.
<lusia> Gadu-Gadu
<lusia> k
<lusia> k
<lusia> k
<lusia> kk
<lusia> kkk
<jevangelo> apt-get show or something?
<tinin> I've never used that
<BashBang> tinin : do the window partitions show up in nautilus?
<lusia> What
<tinin> no
<tinin> it does not show up
<lusia> no?
<gyaresu> Falstius: vnc. for an fstab? you jest?
<T-Connect> Wine doesn't like FBA. =(
<BashBang> tinin : can you put your fstab up on pastbin?
<lusia> Welcome
<Falstius> gyaresu: if he wants to watch, that's the way to do it.
<tinin> yeah, but it is screwed up XD
<gerro> was going to buy some memory for a comp and wondering if someone could help me out on which to pick
<BashBang> tinin : well we'll see
<T-Connect> Is there another program beside of Wine?
<lusia> You fuckin idiots
<Falstius> gyaresu: plus, it is what he said initially.  I didn't really read that you said openssh-server and not vncserver.  I'm not paying much attention (supposed to be reading patents)
<gerro> T-Connect: yeah virtualbox try that
<T-Connect> Ok
<codecaine> is there a cracking debugger like olly?
<blubloblu> Hi everyone, I've messed up my wireless configuration and I need a step-by-step guide to restore settings to what they are on a fresh install. Any help would be appreciated
<gyaresu> Falstius: *deleted*
<Pici> lusia: ?
<lusia> pizdy
<lusia> pice
<lusia> huje
<lusia> bitch
<tinin> http://pastebin.com/m7091ac95 my fstab
<Pici> !ohmy | lusia
<ubotu> lusia: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gerro> codecaine: umm ghex?
<T-Connect> Darn chat keep moving. XD
<BashBang> tinin : k brb
<codecaine> gerro naw thats a hex editior :)
<gyaresu> codecaine: Yes but first you need to learn to read. Or get an IDE.
<lusia> wy jebane huje
<lusia> wy pizdy
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm having trouble getting amarok to copy podcasts onto my iPod, the files copy over fine....but they aren't being recognized as podcasts.
<Pici> !pl | lusia
<ubotu> lusia: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<T-Connect> virtualbox is free right?
<lusia> pl
<lusia> co
<gyaresu> T-Connect: yes
<gerro> T-Connect: of course
<T-Connect> Ok
<codecaine> I know gdb will work
<anandanbu> Help needed as I have problem in mounting the external hdd in ubuntu which says that it can't mount and as it is http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/1637/screenshotwf2.png
<codecaine> I already know how to read the hex edit part gyaresu
<gerro> codecaine: well hex editor all you need if know what you doing :P
<codecaine> debugger is faster
<Falstius> tinin: it would help to paste the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<T-Connect> This one right? deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free
<tinin>  <Falstius> ok
<gerro> codecaine: if you find a good such app tell me okay
<codecaine> k
<gyaresu> G'night Falstius. Keep up the good fight.
<anandanbu> Help needed as I have problem in mounting the external hdd in ubuntu which says that it can't mount and as it is http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/1637/screenshotwf2.png
<Falstius> tinin: that command is safe, but you should always look up commands people tell you to do (especially if they involve sudo).
<jevangelo> anyone know what commands i can enter to show what packages have been installed on a server system
<rolfen> 1111 users!
<tinin> http://pastebin.com/m780b3b53 my http://pastebin.com/m780b3b53
<TuxOtaku> can anyone help me with this problem???
<rolfen> TuxOtaku: which one? I dont see it.
<TuxOtaku> I'm having trouble getting amarok to copy podcasts onto my iPod, the files copy over fine....but they aren't being recognized as podcasts.
<tinin> http://pastebin.com/m780b3b53 my  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<T-Connect> tinin using ubuntu beta?
<tinin> no
<line72> jevangelo: dpkg -l
<tinin> why?
<gyaresu> Falstius: anandanbu ntfscheck
<Falstius> tinin: that UUID for /dev/sda5 looks a little short doesn't it?
<T-Connect> I see that purple bird head
<KyuDragonWolf> What would be the best (safest?) way to access an NTFS drive using Ubuntu?
<gyaresu> anandanbu: No, wait. ntfsfix
<daan> gyaresu: ok I've got another problem, now I got sudo back but I don't have to type my password anymore...
<TuxOtaku> rolfen, I'm having trouble getting amarok to copy podcasts onto my iPod, the files copy over fine....but they aren't being recognized as podcasts.
<tinin> Falstius tht's my problem, how could i know that uuuid thing?
<gyaresu> anandanbu: but you can just crack open a terminal and 'ntfs-3g -f'
<gyaresu> daan: Sorry dude plane to catch in 5hours.
<gnomefreak> KyuDragonWolf: there isnt a "safe" way you will be taking a risk any way you go but i here ntfs-3g is the best way
<gerro> tinin: think its somewhere in udev..
<daan> gyaresu: ok
<tinin> I usede a live cd to get some fstab things
<blubloblu> Hi everyone, I've messed up my wireless configuration and I need a step-by-step guide to restore settings to what they are on a fresh install. Any help would be appreciated
<anandanbu> gyaresu: can i im you
<KyuDragonWolf> gnomefreak, which will allow read/write access to the drive for programs?
<gyaresu> daan: daan (If you reinstall just keep your /home directory backed up)
<gnomefreak> KyuDragonWolf: it allows you read/write
<daan> gyaresu: I'm not going to reinstall because of this :P
<KyuDragonWolf> gnomefreak, thanks.
<daan> gyaresu: I'm going to fix it
<gnomefreak> !ntfs-3g | KyuDragonWolf
<ubotu> KyuDragonWolf: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gyaresu> daan: Good luck I'm going to sleep.
<Falstius> tinin: for an ext3 filesystem, you can use tune2fs -l /dev/sda5  ... it might even work for vfat (and it will only give an error if it doesn't work)
<celt1c> hi everyone i am linux noob and have a alt version of ubuntu.  i wanna install it on my laptop i have but i was told i need help doing that because it is complicated.  can anyone help me or walk me through it?
<BashBang> tinin :check out this site; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<rolfen> TuxOtaku: will they show up as audio podcasts instead? what will happen to them?
<tinin> Falsius I'll try
<BashBang> tinin : your fstab looks fine
<TuxOtaku> rolfen, they just show up as plain old audio tracks
<tinin> BashBang I know that ntfs-3g thing
<blubloblu> celt1c, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<celt1c> thanks ill take a look
<rolfen> TuxOtaku: what version of amarok do you have?
<TuxOtaku> one sec.
<TuxOtaku> rolfen, 1.4.6
<tinin> Falstius tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block
<TuxOtaku> this was working only a few days ago
<TuxOtaku> now it won't read my song collection either.
<rolfen> TuxOtaku: ah ok
<celt1c> blubloblu, i acutally have the 6.06.1 i3 version because the newer one didnt work, it always gave me an error like /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off, so i was told to go with the 6.06 version
<rolfen> TuxOtaku: maybe it depends on the site
<Falstius> tinin: I don't know the equivalent command for vfat
<blubloblu> celt1c, just pop the cd in, the installation should guide you pretty well
<rolfen> TuxOtaku: amarok wont read your song collection?
<rolfen> weird
<tinin> Is there any magical command to configure the partitions automatically XD I don't wan't to reinstalll  it all again
<celt1c> even tho its the alt version?  will it ask me a bout paritions and stuff, i would not know what to do if it did.
<fevel> hey...how come when I try to install vmware player in synaptic it tries to remove my vmware server?
<blubloblu> celt1c, ok. do you want to dual boot with another OS?
<TuxOtaku> tinin, rm -rf / ;P (don't do that, I'm just being a dork)
<celt1c> YES, i need to keep vista
<tinin> rm always sounds awful
<summer_s4> can sumone tell me da blibber blabber channel
<blubloblu> celt1c, do you have a 64bit machine?
<Falstius> tinin: you can just mount the filesystem using /dev/sda5 instead of UUID=xxxx
<T-Connect> Vista is ok. But Ubuntu is better.
<celt1c> dont think so, it is an intel core duo
<binho> Algum Brasileiro?
<Falstius> Vista feels slow and clunky on my core2duo with 2gb of ram.
<celt1c> well i wanna dual boot, vista and ubuntu
<tinin> ok i'll try, when i started using linux i used fstab, but i never used that uuid thing
<rolfen> !pg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<okaygo> ewww vista ;o
<blubloblu> celt1c, ok, thats not 64bit.
<celt1c> ok
<T-Connect> Oh you buy a HP with Intel Core Duo. It came with Vista too.
<BashBang> tinin : check the output of: cat /proc/filesystems  see if your partitions are there
<celt1c> ya
<blubloblu> celt1c, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<summer_s4> do ubuntu only and install that one thing
<bjwebb> hi
<summer_s4> it will be automatically better
<celt1c> k i will read that, thanks
<bjwebb> im trying to get gobuntu gutsy to work properly, where is the best place to ask for help
<Geminia1> hello mates... how do i install GTK+-2.10 ??
<summer_s4> compiz
<summer_s4> #gobuntu
<znoG> hey, does anyone know if an upgrade from ubuntu edgy to feisty fawn is fairly safe?
<T-Connect> Be careful on SATA drives.
<summer_s4> yes it is extreemly safe
<blubloblu> Hi everyone, I've messed up my wireless configuration and I need a step-by-step guide to restore settings to what they are on a fresh install. Any help would be appreciated
* _Lucretia_ is on SATA and it's working ok
<T-Connect> Ubuntu doesn't like SATA very well.
<tinin> BashBang it seems ok, I'll try with /dev/sda instead of uuid
<Geminia1> is there like an apt get command to install gktk+-2.10?
<Geminia1> gtk*
<znoG> summer_s4: really?
<summer_s4> blubloblu:  go into system-admin-network
<summer_s4> znog: yes
<blubloblu> summer_s4, ok
<T-Connect> Least I have a boot error on Ubuntu just by using SATA.
<BashBang> tinin : does cat /proc/filesystems show your ntfs partitions?
<celt1c> alright i am staying on this laptop that im typing on while i have the laptop that i am instlaling ubuntu on, ill ask any questions that im not sure about ok
<summer_s4> blubloblu: type your users pass
<znoG> summer_s4: i figured as much, i would have thought adept wouldn't tell me an upgrade is available to feisty unless it was reaaaally sure
<summer_s4> blubloblu: wait 4 it to load
<blubloblu> summer_s4, yeah, did that. Wireless device doesn't appear
<Geminia1> no one knows how to get gtk?
<optimusrex> My adept tells me that I do not have admin rights to install stuff. I am the admin and logged in as admin when the comp started. How do I fix Adept manager, please?
<celt1c> do i install in text mode right?
<summer_s4> znog: i am truely sure
<Falstius> I have a dual monitor setup and I want a VNC client that will properly full screen to one monitor, leaving the other alone (as most programs do when in full screen).  Real vnc's vncviewer takes up both monitors and positions the active area in the middle.  tsclient tries to only use one monitor, but it fails, loses the mouse and keyboard, and I have to kill it from a console.  Any suggestions?
<tinin> BashBang yes
<summer_s4> blubloblu: does it say wireless connection?
<blubloblu> summer_s4, no, just dial-up and wired
<T-Connect> I never could get Ubuntu to boot on my SATA, It also screw up my XP boot as well.
<summer_s4> click the power button in the top right hand corner
<summer_s4> click restart
<T-Connect> I'm using Non-SATA for Ubuntu.
<Thunderhit> plz help me, want to build truecrypt, it asks for the source directory of the linux kernel..... can you tell me where it is? :-)
<BashBang> tinin : k, your problems are definitly not in fstab, maybe a permision problem then?
<tinin> what do I do next when I change the fstab? sudo umount -a?
<sword> wsup
<T-Connect> wsup
<geem> Hi!!!
<sword> hey there
<tinin> BashBang any suggestion?
<summer_s4> anyone need help?
<sword> why is there such a following for ubuntu ?
<sword> its like the new mandrake
<Geminia1> cause ubuntu rox
<blubloblu> summer_s4, did you ask me to restart?
<Skrypt> How do I set wine as the default program for .exe files?
<Falstius> tinin: sudo mount -a (not umount)
<summer_s4> sword: because it looks dif
<celt1c> im installing the alt of 6.06 and it says it cant find any network interfaces, is this a problem
<tinin> Falstius ok
<sword> summer_s4:  because it looks dif?
<summer_s4> blubloblu: yes.  While it is restarting, make sure the wireless cord is plugged in right.
<spikeb> er
<summer_s4> blubloblu: don't open the computer
<spikeb> wireless cord?
<BashBang> tinin : are you trying to mount as normal user?
<blubloblu> summer_s4, ok
<tinin> wow, now I've got a problem with mtab
<summer_s4> blubloblu: If it is USB make sure it is connected right
<tinin> BashBang no, I still know a bit
<sword> some of my friends call the distro HIVbuntu because it is spreading like a virus
<KyuDragonWolf> gnomefreak, used the config tool as suggested, clicked to enable read and write of internal and external device, and it is still read only. Does it need to be unmounted and remounted?
<Geminia1> cause it is good
<summer_s4> anyone: Say your problomes i will try to help you
<Geminia1> ubuntu is best distro perhaps
<celt1c> guys i need help with the partitioner in the install
<tinin> If i reboot, will mtab be configured automatically?
<summer_s4> geminia1: yes
<summer_s4> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> KyuDragonWolf: maybe, i have learned a long time ago to not write to ntfs but this tool is fairly new and i have never used it
<celt1c> it gives me 4 options, which do i pick to keep my windows install and hav a dual boot of linux
<Skrypt> How do I set wine as the default program for .exe files?
<summer_s4> celt1c:  i would do a windows/linux duo boot.
<celt1c> ok how do i do that
<The_Machine> I'm using Kubuntu - my local USB drive isn't being automatically detected/mounted.  It was working so nicely when i first installed Feisty, now it's all crapped out.  I have an ext3 formatted drive i want it to recognize..  can anyone give me some advice on how to fix this issue (once and for all, so it automatically recognizes these drives in the future?)
<KyuDragonWolf> gnomefreak, the drive is a slave, really, it doesn't matter what format it is in, other than I need to clear it out to transfer stuff off of it to reformat it. Any suggestions?
<summer_s4> celt1c: go to partitionmagic.com
<summer_s4> do you have linux or windows on right now?
<celt1c> windows on right now
<celt1c> im literally in the linux install
<celt1c> in the paritioning place
<sword> someone just told me ubuntu is like the birdflu for fanboys ;/
<blubloblu> summer_s4, ok. I booted in recovery mode, nothing out of the ordinary appeared, no errors
<rafaelscj> celt1c, choose manual
<sword> what distro did yall use before ubuntu
<Geminia1> anyone know how to get gtk installed?
<sword> debian?
<Geminia1> is there an apt-get command?
<BashBang> tinin : try: sudo mount -t /dev/sda5
<sword> or gentoo or mandrake
<summer_s4> Windows XP
<celt1c> k im in manual, then what do i do
* spikeb has used every major distro out there, plus most of the minor ones :)
<Thunderhit> ubuntu my second distri, tried suse 10 before, well, it was...meh
<aubade> sword: Well, it is pretty contagious.
<sword> aids is too
<summer_s4> i am going to put 4 distros on my computer
<spikeb> ubuntu debian and fedora are my faves, but this is kind of offtopic.
<blubloblu> summer_s4, what should I do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> sword: do you have a point to your comments
<sword> yes kinda
<rafaelscj> sword, Slackware
<celt1c> can someone walk me through what to do with this paritioning thing
<rafaelscj> celt1c, there is unpartitioned space?
<celt1c> i donno, all i have is my c drive, which has 55 gb free
<tinin> BashBang Falstius I'll reboot, I think fstab works well now, but not mtab (I also changed it, I know I shouldn't)
<tinin> thanx
<kaslepro> My wireless card doesn't work. It's a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<rafaelscj> celt1c, you must rezize your windows partition
<summer_s4> with ubuntu
<summer_s4> kaslepro: with ubuntu?
<sword> i try to get support for fedora / redhat stuff sometimes and ppl think in ubuntu aspect
<celt1c> i donno what that menas or how to do it, i am on my other laptop right now too in the instlal of linux and i donno what to do
<sword> like beryl
<aubade> rafaelscj: Can you really grow/shrink a NTFS volume safely?
<summer_s4> yes
<summer_s4> use partitionmagic.com utility demo
<Darkshowdo> Hey all
<Darkshowdo> could someone help me
<rafaelscj> audabe, using partitionmagic
<sword> its nice that ubuntu is doing good and all but ionno
<summer_s4> celt1c: how big of a hard drive do you have?
<blubloblu> summer_s4, can you tell me what I should do to clean up my wireless settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> sword: this isnt the place for that discussion..
<celt1c> 100 gb total, 55 free
<summer_s4> blubloblu: go to network in admin
<sword> what about #ubuntu-devel?
<rafaelscj> celt1c, is there unpartitioned space?
<celt1c> idk what that means, i guess i just have a c drive, total size is 100, 55 gb is free
<summer_s4> celt1c: ok use partition magic demo (found at partitionmagic.com click demo) then
<Darkshowdo> could some one help me
<systemd0wn> anyone have an alternative to nautilus they would recommend?
<spikeb> systemd0wn, thunar or pcmanfm
<summer_s4> celt1c: tell it to remove 50000 mb from C:/
<optimusrex> I'm using edubuntu and I am having a problem with Adept manager. Can someone help me make it realise that I am the admin
<geem> <Darkshowdo> plz state your prob be specific
<swamych> h
<celt1c> first of all idk how to do that, and i still wanna have a lot of space for windows too
<geem> did u set a root pass
<geem> ?
<blubloblu> summer_s4, it seems to work when I'm in recovery mode
<sword> count: wsup
<count> herro
<Darkshowdo> well i cant seem to get my wireless internet to work i got a wmp54g v4 and sas it supported
<systemd0wn> spikeb, ya nautilus is driving me nuts with its list view option.  AUGH. :) thanks
<summer_s4> blubloblu: well... copy the code
<Darkshowdo> i ve done a whole bunvh of stuff did the .wireless-up File thing
<spikeb> systemd0wn, you're welcome.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkshowdo: I just did mine this morning..
<sword> Jack_Sparrow: is there a ubuntu politics channel
<Darkshowdo> ive put my computer with static ip
<sword> to talk about the roadmap for the project?
<summer_s4> blubloblu: paste the code into any text manager
<Jack_Sparrow> sword: there are several ubuntu discussion rooms..
<Darkshowdo> hey jack
<sword> for wht im talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<sword> i want to inform ubuntu users
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sword> that there is more to linux than ubuntu
<jasiu> hi
<Darkshowdo> <Jack>
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkshowdo: how far did you get with the tutorial?
<sword> this isnt random chatter
<Darkshowdo> did the whole thing
<sword> this is about the ubuntu project
<jasiu> i`ve got question: how can i change clock theme
<jasiu> ??
<tinin> Falstius:  BashBang:  Problem solved, thanx, I will have to learn about that UUID thing, I've got the same problem with another pc
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkshowdo: what tutorial did you use.
<celt1c> how do i partition my drive so that i can dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<Falstius> tinin: using UUIDs is a good idea, but it isn't very mature yet.
<blubloblu> summer_s4, what code?
<Darkshowdo> it was with the .wireless-up file then u had to use like gedit and then make the file
<npnufn> I am using feisty.  my nautilus scripts are not showing in the nautilus context menu.
<jasiu> hello
<summer_s4> blubloblu wep, wpa, or wpa2
<jasiu> !!!!!!
<npnufn> what should I do?
<Darkshowdo> then i had to use the termniel
<Jack_Sparrow> sword there are lots of ubuntu channels... do a irc search and pick the one that best suits your needs.
<jasiu> how can i change the clock theme??
<Darkshowdo> and go to like some rc2.d thing
<tinin> Falstius but for afaik UUID is the most used now
<Darkshowdo> then type some other command in
<summer_s4> does anyone know of a partition resizer for ubuntu?
<tinin> by default on all ubuntu flavours
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkshowdo: Ok...  stop there
<jasiu> hey
<fevel> summer_s4: gparted
<T-Connect> Is there away to get rid of some ugly screen savers?
<Geminia1> guys
<celt1c> guys i am desperate for help!  i am literally in the middle of the ubuntu install on my laptop right next to me and idk what to do with the partitions, can someone tell me in detail how to partition correctly
<Geminia1> i appear to be tunnelling through "dependancy hell"
<Geminia1> please tell me if there is a way to install gtk with apt-get
<Falstius> tinin: Ubuntu started using them with Edgy and Feisty, which is pretty recent.  But tools for dealing with UUIDs aren't as familar to the community as a whole.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkshowdo: let me find the one I used this morning..
<Geminia1> i'd really really love it if there were
<Darkshowdo> k
<BashBang> tinin : how did you make out?
<tinin> BashBang I changed UUIDs to /dev/sdax and rebooted, because I also had tried luck with mtab before, so it was giving me errors
<tinin> I tried uuids from live cds
<francis_> Could someone PleaSe help me get my wireless lan card working at 11mb/ps !! i am currently connected at 30KB/ps .. The card works fine in M$
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkshowdo:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Darkshowdo> k thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkshowdo: read through and ask any questions..
<tomize> is there a simple reason why on feisty, apt-get install apache yields "Package apache is not available, but referred to by another package"?
<T-Connect> Can VirtualBox run a DOS program?
<BashBang> tinin : mount is your friend here, read the man page for mount, you should be able to pass the same options in fstab with mount. saves rebooting :)
<downhillgames> microsoft invents Compiz: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx  |  http://images.google.com/images?um=1&tab=wi&client=firefox-a&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=virtual%20desktop%20manager%20xp  |  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PgHSYLqyJQ
<Geminia1> is there a way to use the package manager to install gtk because the normal way is killing me with dependencies
<Geminia1> like what repo might it be in?
<downhillgames> Vista with 4 desktops :/
<tinin> I always use the easy way (and I needed to go to ba<throom)
<Andyho> hi y'all
<Jack_Sparrow> francis_: what network card?
<francis_> Jack_Sparrow: its the bcm4310 UART
<regis_> hello i have  Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character zhen copying files from an ext3 hdd to my local ext3 partition
<Jack_Sparrow> francis_:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Jack_Sparrow> francis_: That is the one I used this morning to set up two different wireless cards.. one pcmcia
<francis_> humm mine is not a pcmcia
<Jack_Sparrow> francis_: both were different versions of the broadcom chipset.. one was made by linksys
<Andyho> what's the best way to run .exe's on ubuntu? I hear WINE can be a little slow.. I would prefer not to have to do a virtual with windows..
<Jack_Sparrow> francis_: The other was mini-pci
<spikeb> Andyho, wine or virtualization.
<SlimeyPete> wineis the only way, Andyho, apart from virtualization.
<tinin> francis you should check if it is supported under linux before
<rogue780> where does firefox keep its plugin files?
<spikeb> Andyho, if it works with wine, use that method.
<francis_> Jack_Sparrow: will try it out !! will tell ya how it goes
<Jack_Sparrow> francis  the bcm43xx are supported
<Falstius> Andyho: wine is as fast or faster than running them natively on windows.  When it works.
<regis_> anyone can help me with my locales problem? how can i detect the locales of a file?
<spikeb> rogue780, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<francis_> tinin: there is a bcm43xx module in the kernel
<Andyho> k, guess I'll try wine and see how it goes :)
<kbrosnan> rogue780: many places, go to about:config find plugin.expose_full_path double click to turn to true and then go to about:plugins
<downhillgames> can anyone tell me about this being supported? : 01:04.0 RF controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  Am 1771 MBW [Alchemy]  (rev 04)
<Jack_Sparrow> francis_: That link should have you up and running quickly, remember to check your repos..
<T-Connect> Oh no virualbox is stuck.
<dedi> what should i do when i changed the mainboard and other hardware without reinstalling the system?
<downhillgames> dedi, just make sure to plug in your hard drives to the same spots they came from (on the old board)
<tinin> So it should work by default, maybe try first a program for wireless connections
<tinin> like knemo in kde
<downhillgames> dedi, other than that... maybe modify the xorg.conf Device section to reflect the new BusID
<tinin> francis_:
<downhillgames> dedi, that should do ya
<tomize> ok lets try another way, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/apache won't appear in synaptic, is it deprecated or something?
<summer_s4> each day, i am going threw add/remove applacations
<rogue780> kbrosnan,, spikeb, thanks
<spikeb> apache is called httpd now isnt it?
<matkix> lol
<T-Connect> How I hit ok on virtualbox?
<dedi> downhillgames: system is running but i cant install the grafic drivers (it says cant find nvidia card). already modified the xorg.conf to nv driver
<tinin> francis If you say it has a slow connecton, it means it is working, maybe you'll only need to configure your internet connection or your router ports
<downhillgames> dedi, lspci | grep VGA
<NixMan> i'm really into writing tutorials, anyone know of any tutorials that need to be written?
<T-Connect> virualbox sucks
<T-Connect> Damn thing won't go anywhere.
<dedi> downhillgames: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0400 (rev a1)
<spikeb> NixMan, yeah. a better one on making custom usplashes
<Jack_Sparrow> tinin: the wrong driver will give you a slow connection.
<francis__> tinin: i use the same config inM$ and it works at 11 mb/ps
<downhillgames> dedi, what is the beginning of that line? (the numbers)
<BashBang> NixMan : can you wite a tutorial for my girlfriend?
<dedi> downhillgames: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:
<tinin> francis so go on
<downhillgames> dedi, make sure your BusID in xorg.conf starts with 1
<matkix> Hey, I need a lil help following a installation read-me anyone here willing to read along with me and answer some rather lame linux ubnutu questions?
<downhillgames> dedi, it's in the Device section (below your driver line-ish)
<NixMan> spikeb: hmm..i've never did that before, but i assume you can use gimp and then apply with the spashscreen pacakge?
<NixMan> BashBang: what for
<dedi> downhillgames: it does already. x is running but only with nv drivers
<spikeb> NixMan, no idea.
<downhillgames> dedi, oh. hmm. then why can't it find the card? (any specific error?)
<rafaelscj> where can i found the Genius Webcam's driver?
<rafaelscj> find*
<summer_s4> I hvae a question.  Is it good to leave ubuntu on?
<downhillgames> dedi, check /var/log for xorg.log files
<NixMan> spikeb: i think i know how to do it, but the problem is making them look good is hard unless you are just good at image creation.
<NixMan> i'm really into writing tutorials, anyone know of any tutorials that need to be written?
<spikeb> NixMan, ahh ok
<T-Connect> virualbox installer is fuck up.
<rafaelscj> NixMan, write about webcam
* spikeb is mostly waiting for somebody to make a clearlooks theme for usplash
<BashBang> matkix : I'll help you since I know what your up against
<matkix> hahaah
<NixMan> Falstius: i don't understnad that myself :( i tried for a while, but i think my cam is broken. i could figure it out if i had a newer cam
<matkix> oh wow you love me!
<BashBang> lol
<matkix> BashBang: So was it you that had to go to work?
<spikeb> NixMan, my advice, as far as finding topics to write about would be to peruse the forums, see what poeple have the most problems with, and write about that.
<bipolar> Does anyone know of a GUI for keeping track and signing ssl certs?
<NixMan> spikeb: that is a great idea, then i could answer the forums with the tutorial
<BashBang> matkix : called in sick
<T-Connect> I kill virualbox installer
<spikeb> NixMan, yep
<tinin> <T-Connect> virtualbox is very easy to install, they even have got a repository for feisty. Maybe it isn't as good as vmware, but it has given me no headaches like vmware
<BashBang> matkix : what is the name of your card again?
<T-Connect> It won't install.
<matkix_> BashBang:  Is it alright if we go pm on this one? I'm gettin a lil tired and it would be really nice to be in pm.
<T-Connect> It just sit there.
<krspy> could somebody help me out? i installed nvidia kernel version 1.0-9755, but every time i reboot it is recognized as version 1.0-7184, so i get an "api mismatch"
<T-Connect> Maybe virualbox installer is screw up.
<Geminia1> i'm touching myself
<krspy> any pointers?
<dedi> downhillgames: yes,  Please ensure that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system. is the only message. i think because its a "unknown device"
<downhillgames> dedi, neat. what video card do you have?
<T-Connect> I will click on it again.
<tinin> <T-Connect>
<tinin> ## VirtualBox Repository
<tinin> # wget http://www.virtualbox.org/debian/innotek.asc
<tinin> # sudo apt-key add innotek.asc
<tinin> # If you run into a error when starting VirtualBox, execute a quick:
<tinin> # sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<tinin> deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free
<dedi> downhillgames: 8600gts
<downhillgames> dedi, ooooh. what version of the driver do you have?
<dedi> 10.14
<damike> hi
<damike> does anybody know where i can find a xorg.conf for "Intel GMA X3100"
<T-Connect> mitchell@pc-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<T-Connect> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<T-Connect> mitchell@pc-desktop:~$ deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free
<T-Connect> bash: deb: command not found
<DJ_Danni> Hello
* geem buys DJ_Danni a /\/\ :)HappyMeal:) /\/\ ,but takes the toy!
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to install ATI Radion 9800 driver and what chatter shut i use at .run?
<dedi> downhillgames: the lastest from nvidia.com
<Geminias> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11
<downhillgames> dedi, sorry. you didn't say my name so i missed it :P
<dedi> downhillgames: yeah i forgot it :)
<tinin> T-Connect Just add those lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list and then update and install it from synaptic or command line
<T-Connect> Now it telling me to close update.
<downhillgames> dedi, ah ok.
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to install ATI Radion 9800 driver and what chatter shut i use at .run?
<downhillgames> dedi, um... honestly i use Fedora so my methods might vary from what you need to do :x
<T-Connect> How?
<preaction> !repeat | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<T-Connect> This is too hard.
<tinin> just add this one
<tinin> deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free
<preaction> !ati | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tinin> <T-Connect> it is not hard to add a line to a text file
<DJ_Danni> Why do you have this support if you are just telling pebole like me begenner at linux where to go?
<Andyho> hi again! just tried installing wine and got... the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: No_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<dedi> downhillgames: np, i will try on :)
<downhillgames> DJ_Danni, what's the problem?
<regis_> hello, what is the locale of an us windows 2000?
<rafaelscj> How can I set my widescreen resolution to 1280x800?
<tinin> just do in a terminal to open that text file and paste that line there (then save): sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<downhillgames> dedi, sorry! i do wish i could help beyond this without possibly fudging your whole system :P
<preaction> DJ_Danni: because you ask questions that everybody else asks? because you're not using the correct method of installing your drivers? because that link explains how to do it?
<DJ_Danni> i am trying to install ATI Radion 9800 driver and what chatter shut i use at .run?
<magnetron> DJ_Danni: because we cannot explain everything here either. a lot of us are beginners
<RoC_MasterMind> Andyho, sounds like you added a repo without adding the GPG key ofr it
<tinin> just do in a terminal to open that text file and paste that line there (then save): sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list           <T-Connect>
<Ominous> is it possible to disable a headphone jack in ubuntu as mine is broken internally so my laptop always thinks a headphone is plugged it
<Ominous> s/it/in/
<dedi> downhillgames: i thank you anyway
<downhillgames> DJ_Danni, there are drivers available through the package manager. open Synaptic Package Manager and search for "ati"
<downhillgames> dedi, ^_^ if i think of anything i'll msg you
<DJ_Danni> ok
<dedi> :)
<downhillgames> DJ_Danni, ^_~ that's all you need to do
<tinin> <DJ_Danni> try envy from alberto milone (google)
<magnetron> Ominous: that's a hardware question. you would have to alter the hardware physically to solve that problem
<preaction> !envy | tinin, DJ_Danni
<ubotu> tinin, DJ_Danni: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Andyho> RoC: thanks, is there a quick way around it?
<Ominous> magnetron: ok
<downhillgames> DJ_Danni, what ubotu said hehe
<RoC_MasterMind> Ominous, I think that switching feature is hardware based.
<radioman> does 3ddesktop run well on 1GZ ~700mb ram, fx52 ?
<spikeb> 3ddesktop runs fine on that.
<spikeb> so would beryl or compiz
<T-Connect> That doesn't help
<downhillgames> radioman, my pentium 3 with a geforce 2 32MB AGP4x can run Compiz Fusion, i'd say so
<RoC_MasterMind> radioman, fx5200 is great.
<downhillgames> radioman, 128MB system ram too :)
<radioman> ok, thanks
<radioman> !
<downhillgames> np
<NET||abuse> anyone used opensync? i want to sync my nokia e61 to my evolution contacts and calander :)
<NET||abuse> anyone had any success?
<T-Connect> mitchell@pc-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<T-Connect>  mitchell@pc-desktop:~$ deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free
<T-Connect> bash: deb: command not found
<tinin> <preaction> envy works great and it has a lot of support and forums, and always updated. But for ati it is much more easy to use the opensource drivers if they are avaliable for your card. btw ati sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<NixMan> i am writing a script for installing something, but i was wondering what i could put in it (a command) that will add a menu entry under internet with a specific name, icon, etc.
<T-Connect> virtualbox will not install on 7.04
<AliStar> how to find last modified files by certain user?
<Skrypt> I can't get my sound to work through firefox as well as my desktop sounds. I can, however, watch movies and play MP3s if they're downloaded
<Skrypt> Any help?
<NET||abuse> T-Connect: i use it on 7.04
<NET||abuse> T-Connect: was the easiest setup i ever tried, 0 problems
<tinin> <T-Connect> you need to add that line to the sources.list file
<tinin> deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free
<T-Connect> I did.
<tinin> then save
<Andyho> ok.. lets see if I fixed it..
<NET||abuse> T-Connect: sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install virtualbox
<conde_> i was installed giFT and apollone with Gnutella, Ares, FastTrack and OpenFT, and now i can't connect this networks...all of them stay in Connection... somebody can help me?
<tinin> T-Connect and update in synaptic, virtualbox will be there then
<tinin> and always updated
<RoC_MasterMind> NixMan, look inside /usr/share/applications
<NET||abuse> So anyone had any success with opensync and nokia E series phones?
<T-Connect> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<T-Connect> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<T-Connect> Crashes
<genii> T-Connect: You might have more success with:  sudo echo "deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list   instead of trying to execute a command called "deb"
<tinin> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<downhillgames> genii, :)
<NixMan> RoC_MasterMind: what for? im writing a script for automatically install thunderbird 2.0, and i have it downloadthing the tar.gz, uzipping it, cp it to /etc/opt, but now i need it to add a menu icon. it is for total noobs
<T-Connect> Same error.
<downhillgames> T-Connect, what do you need to do?
<Andyho> hmmm.. so I didn't get the error this time. So how do I know if Wine is installed?
<T-Connect> Ubuntu update mightv'e fuck it up.
<tinin> XD
<tinin> newbie?
<downhillgames> Andy80, dpkg -L wine
<downhillgames> idk what the switch is
<downhillgames> Andy80, check "man dpkg" for listing packages
<AliStar> I need a list of files owned by a user sorted by modification time, how can I get it? (a system wide search)
<Seoke> Anyone have experience with G++?
<T-Connect> I will remove that line and then see what happen.
<downhillgames> ali1234, do you use GNOME?
<tinin> T-Connect ok
<genii> work, AFK 5-7 mins
<downhillgames> AliStar, do you use GNOME?
<downhillgames> ali1234, sorry, wrong person!
<T-Connect> What the hell.
<AliStar> downhillgames, no, commoand line
<T-Connect> lol
<Andyho> k brb
<preaction> !ohmy | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Seoke> Anyone have experience with g++?
<downhillgames> AliStar, erm... i'm not sure then, keep asking i guess :)
<T-Connect> This screw up bady.
<tinin> T-Connect just try to download the ubuntu feisty version of virtualbox and install it with a double click, it must be a .deb file
<matkix_> ahhhhh I can't kill my alter ego! Can someone force out matkix so I can identify?
<rolfen> is it possible to run an nmap scan against your own box? i want to know how vulnerable i am.
<downhillgames> T-Connect, what. do. you. need. to. do?
<T-Connect> I going to reinstall 7.04.
<Seoke> Anyone have experience with g++?
<T-Connect> Something is wrong.
<downhillgames> what is "something"?
<tinin> T-Connect i has solution
<T-Connect> Damn Ubuntu update.
<hurdboy> Seoke: it's like gcc, only for c++
<hurdboy> what do you need to know?
<Seoke> hurdboy, How to use it is there an IDE for it?
<ali1234> downhillgames: pebkac
<tinin> It has a solution for sure T-Connect
<hurdboy> emacs?
<hurdboy> xcode
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen: Not sure if this will help.. but I use grc.com to scan my vulnerabilities
<hurdboy> eclipse, I think
<Seoke> hurdboy, Alright thanks I'll check them out
<downhillgames> ali1234, what's pebkac?
<matkix_> How do I see a list of users in the channel?
<Andyho> crap.. still isn't installed.. wtf..
<rolfen> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'll try that
<NixMan> what is the correct tar command that should be used to extract a tar.gz? isn't it somthing like tar -xv?
<T-Connect> Maybe it that screw up virualshitbox installer screw it up.
<tinin> T-Connect close synaptic and open a terminal and write : sudo aptitude update
<ali1234> downhillgames: permanent error between keyboard and chair
<tinin> and tell what happens
<dxdt> Seoke: yeah, Kdevelop is one.  Anjuta is another.  Also you can use the less than full IDE's but > than nothing editors  that are vim and emacs
<Bryan> Ive got an acknowledged wired connection, but no internet, any ideas?
<downhillgames> ali1234, or tab completion issues ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> NixMan, follow the form of the usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop file
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen:np... shields up
<RoC_MasterMind> NixMan, to extract a tar...  tar -xvf filename.tar   or tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<tinin> T-Connect wich kind of file did you donwload, wasn't it a .deb file?
<ali1234> downhillgames: not you, nvm...
<Jack_Sparrow> NixMan: tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /
<downhillgames> ali1234, O_o k
<Seoke> dxdt, I tried both of them and neither of them seem to work for me with KDevelop I get an error and Anjuta says theres no target executable selected when I try to exectute the hello world program
<ajfernandez> Jose ngel
<T-Connect> I will reinstall 7.04 and I won't mess with it again.
<NixMan> RoC_MasterMind: just figured out the tar, but will i have to host the .desktop file? then have the script to download it? i think that will work...but where will i add it? i mean, where is the correct location to add the file?
<Bryan> I've got a wired connection established but no internet, can anyone help?
<optimusrex> Hi all. Please help me get my Adept manager recognise that I am the admin
<NixMan> RoC_MasterMind: ah, i'd put it in /applications, right?
<RoC_MasterMind> NixMan, /usr/share/applications/   there also seems to be some sort of command to make the menu update right away(without having to logout)...it might be  update-app-install but I don't know.
<spikeb> optimusrex, how are you starting it?
<Andyho> does anyone know of any progs that are like active desktop calendar?
<T-Connect> Yep it is virualbox problem. E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<T-Connect> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<NixMan> RoC_MasterMind: i'll try that
<optimusrex> under applications clicking the icon
<dxdt> Seoke: that's odd.  I mean they definitely work since they are used to build massive things like KDE, etc.  I would just fiddle with it some more to make sure it works.  Also, did you install the package build-essential?  That may be an issue if you haven't already.
<CapaH> Question, how can I specify what I want my sound device to be? I went to system preferences | sound -- and I set it to "USB Sound" -- (for my headset) -- but even after I click close, the speakers and not the headset continue to make the noise.. ?
<Bryan> I've got a wired connection established but no internet, can anyone help?
<tinin> <T-Connect> so go on, you will screw a few times your system before you learn XD. then search for whatever you need to do here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<optimusrex> spikeb, its under applications then going to system tools
<optimusrex> why?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> optimusrex, that should prompt you for an admin password before it launches.
<Seoke> dxdt, How would I check I'm not sure xD I've been installing a ton of stuff just got ubuntu up and running yesterday
<Bryan> I've got a wired connection established but no internet, can anyone help?
<T-Connect> I don't care about virualbox. It piss me off.
<dxdt> Seoke: just use Synaptic.  It will be listed as installed if it is already installed.
<Seoke> dxdt, Whats it called again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bryan: have you checked the hardware page to see if there are any issuse with your card.?
<optimusrex> spikeb, it is not doing that. It's just telling me that I can only use it under read only mode
<Bryan> It worked earlier, Jack Sparrow
<tinin> <T-Connect> you won't need it, linux has great programs
<HHP2K> Hey guys, does anyone know if there's a channel for awn?
<spikeb> optimusrex, well you can launch it from the command line - open up a terminal and type sudo adept-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Bryan: np.. had to ask.. anything been installed since tit last worked
<sipior> Bryan: how did you set up your network? do you have a default route set?
<thrilla> hey
<Seoke> dxdt, Yup it wasnt installed
<Bryan> Then I had to Restart, and neither the wired or wireless works
<thrilla> i need some help
<T-Connect> I do need something to run FinalBurn Aplha
<Bryan> Ive got no default route set, I don't believe
<thrilla> i was trying to get the linux version of there.com
<UfORiC> Hello everyone
<sipior> Bryan: could you paste the results of "/sbin/ifconfig" and "/sbin/route -n" in the pastebin?
<thrilla> and keep getting a message to use internet explorer
<Seoke> Anyone know why I keep getting E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 when I install things with synaptic?
<thrilla> how the heck do i get the linux package?
<optimusrex> spikeb, this is what I get "sudo: adept-manager: command not found"
<spikeb> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: HAve you made any changes to your sources list
<spikeb> optimusrex, try sudo adept and press tab, see what it lists
<UfORiC> is there any specific channel for server related questions? thanks
<Bryan> im on a different computer, but I will type it out here
<radioman> 3ddesk rocks! thx again ;}
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow, I dont think so is there anyway to change that file back to default in case I have?
<sipior> Bryan: best to use the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: YEs, easy to edit..
<sipior> there's a bit of data there...
<thrilla> anyone know how to solve my issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sipior> !pastebin > Bryan
<HHP2K> Has anyone been checking out the new Awn Svn and can tell me about the installation process?
<blackace11> i have a external usb drive and i seemed to lock my self out of it... i can't do sudo gparted and mount it...
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks
<HHP2K> The installer for awn tells me that I'm missing a bunch of packages that I know I'm not, so why isn't it finding them?
<thrilla> probably not installed correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: HAve you used scripts to install anything.. they change sources..
<Seoke> Jack_Saparrow, Yeah a couple things that synaptic didnt let me install for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: Which scripts did you use?
<thrilla> can someone help me?
<francis> Jack_Sparrow: still no luck its still the same speed
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow, Cant remember exactly
<blackace11> i have a external usb drive and i seemed to lock my self out of it... i can't do sudo gparted and mount it...
<surviver> hello evry1, i heared somewhere that u need to pay (not open source) for decode to mp3? is that right? and my second question, if u got mp3 files on ur linux distro u can play them ? without paying
<optimusrex> spikeb, a lot of stuff just came up on the Konsole and adept then started without the priveleges issue. Do you think the problem is solved?
<spikeb> optimusrex, i have no idea to be honest
<Anlar> surviver: you can go around paying, no need to pay for anything ever in this life
<FurryNemesis> surviver, yep to the 2nd
<blackace11> i have a external usb drive and i seemed to lock my self out of it... i can't do sudo gparted and mount it...
<HHP2K> surviver: I don't see why you couldn't play mp3s on linux.. that works fine with the right programs
<Jack_Sparrow> francis: did you remove the old driver first?  I am a novice at wireless... but one tutorial said to blacklist the previous driver
<preaction_> !mp3 | surviver
<ubotu> surviver: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: automatix and envy are BAD tools
<thrilla> can you guys even hear me?
<thrilla> lol
<surviver> HHP2K, yes i can play them but i heared someone say that u need to pay for decoding mp3 etc
<blackace11> i have a external usb drive and i seemed to lock my self out of it... i can't do sudo gparted and mount it...
<Andyho> what the hey.. I'm following exactly what it says on winehq and it just ain't workin.. ugh!!
<preaction_> !patience | thrilla
<ubotu> thrilla: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thrilla> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: Try replacing your source list and see if that helps
<raccoon4444> Hello All, Does anyone know the default interface configuration for etc/network/interfaces
<toryl__> thrilla: are you looking to spoof your browser or actually install IE on your linux box?
<Anlar> surviver: well, officially.. perhaps.. it's kinda hazy, but the patent proprietors are unofficially permitting it.. officially every mp3 decoder seller/distributor should pay
<blackace11> i have a external usb drive and i seemed to lock my self out of it... i can't do sudo gparted and mount it...
<thrilla> i guess the first
<thrilla> cause firefox does work with there.com site
<thrilla> there.com is just being an a$$ about it
<francis> Jack_Sparrow: where is the old driver
<francis> Jack_Sparrow: i think i am still using the same divr
<surviver> Anlar, oke... i just heared it thats why i was asking myself... never did it or sonthing...
<thrilla> and is there a way to make the font bigger?
<blackace11> i have a external usb drive and i seemed to lock my self out of it... i can't do sudo gparted and mount it...
<toryl__> thrilla: there is a firefox plugin called Modify Headers that will probably do what you want: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/967
<Jack_Sparrow> francis: Do a search for ubuntu broadcom blacklist etc.. sorry that is the limit of my wireless knowledge..
<thrilla> this is really really tiny and hard for me to read
<lsproc> How do I get a login window nested in my session?
<blackace11> i have a external usb drive and i seemed to lock my self out of it... i can't do sudo gparted and mount it...
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow, Still pops up but its not doing anything bad its still letting me install apps its just an annoyance I can deal with it
<Jack_Sparrow> blackace11: Are you on a dual boot system?
<optimusrex> spikeb, thanks for your help. I'm installing java so let me finish that then I will restart adept to see if the problem is over. Bye for now
<francis> Jack_Sparrow: let me look it up
<Anlar> surviver: mp3 is heavily patent encumbered, and the ip owner sues and practically smashes every company selling mp3 devices etc if they have not paid for it.. they are really ruthless and effective and they always win because they have got right to that.. for instance microsoft is paying for mp3 support in wmp just like everyone else
<blackace11> yah
<blackace11> but i'm not using it as dual boot
<Bryan> Sipior are you there?
<raccoon4444> I seemed to have deleted my network interfaces, and i was wondering if anyone could copy and paste their /etc/network/interfaces so i could get back to normal
<genii> thrilla If you have a scrollmouse a fast font change is with ctrl and scrollwheel
<Anlar> surviver: but also they have decided to ignore non-commercial linux distributions playing with mp3 support.. for now. it's unofficial, they have never really given any statement about it, they are unwilling to do that either
<sipior> Bryan: i am
<Jack_Sparrow> blackace11: It might be a windows lock on that drive...
<thrilla> ctrl + scrollwheel didn't do it
<blackace11> i have used it before
<Anlar> surviver: but now, for instance behind Ubuntu there is.. Canonical.. a company. then it becomes problematic.. for Canonical to support Ubuntu which has mp3 support
<surviver> Anlar, i see... well i love open-source:p
<Jack_Sparrow> blackace11: YEs, but you might need to scandisk it in windows..
<blackace11> ok
<Anlar> surviver: it might stop any day. they can sue and butt fuck every open source software using mp3 technology in split seconds.
<blackace11> but when i hook it up to windows laptop it shows it in hardware, but not in mycomputer
<genii> thrilla Weird, may be only win ver then.
<stephen> yo
<surviver> Anlar, yeah kind of suck
<C-{pR0F> Help!!! ...
<blackace11> i think it's part of something i did with the permisions..
<C-{pR0F> i've removed the oem user that came with the installation from another user ,, but now , the user that i'm using , can't do anything , and i don't know how to enter to the User and Groups to fix that ,,, the user and group doesn;t apear in the system->adminstartion
<C-{pR0F> is there anyway to fix that !!!!
<Anlar> surviver: not really. mp3 isn't the best of breed anyways anymore.. it wouldn't really hurt people
<thrilla> so how do i make the font bigger?
<surviver> Anlar, i was just wondering what this "law" was about ... :D
<thrilla> and that addon for firefox didn't do anything, same problem
<scoobydoo28139> someone point me in the direction to get drivers for my 8500gt nvidia card?
<sipior> Bryan: i think you were going to send me a pastebin link, wasn't it?
<surviver> Anlar, well i am a windows men for about 5 years (switeched month ago to linux ) on that distro i got like 5 gig of mp3 files... lol
<Jack_Sparrow> blackace11: I have seen issues here where you need to fix it from windows side... let me see if I have any notes on it..
<blackace11> ok
<blackace11> thanks!!!
<thrilla> try the nvidia.com web site for drivers
<toryl__> thrilla: re your font, tell us your chat client.  re modify headers, you actually have to add the header for it to work.
<Seoke> How do I uprade from 6.04 to 6.06
<thrilla> xchat i am using, but i really want the font to be bigger for the entire system
<Anlar> surviver: you can mass transform them into for instance ogg vorbis :) although it's not healthy to re-encode the same audio again
<surviver> Anlar, mzz oke :))
<sipior> Seoke: i think one of those doesn't exist
<Water> Someone here has experience with wireless connections under ubuntu :)?
<sipior> Seoke: it was 6.06 and then 6.10. or is my memory all off?
<surviver> Anlar, nrmally i dont encode and stuff only for making cd audio files ... mp3 wont work on a ordinary radio...
<thrilla> thank god
<Seoke> sipior oh yeah sorry I have 6.06
<thrilla> i fixed the font problem
<Seoke> sipior, You're right it was a long night last night so how do I upgrade?
<thrilla> changed the resolution
<syntaxx> im having a problem in cups.. whenever a user pause the the job it pauses all other queue anyone know how can i fix this or what am i missing?
<rambo3> Seoke, update-manager -c
<screewedup> help with video card?
<Seoke> rambo3, Awesome thanks!
<thrilla> so what do i have to do to this firefox addon?
<genii> thrilla BTW maybe try shift and scrollwheel instead of ctrl
<dxdt> scoobydoo28139: don't go to the website. Just go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04 or just google around because I believe it is pretty well everywhere t
<rambo3> np
<surviver> Anlar, well anyway thx for the info about the mp3 stuff and de-enconding.. i gtg
<thrilla> i think i need to do that also dxdt
<thrilla> thanks
<rambo3> godzilla
<craig_> can some one help me please
<RkyRaccoon> ubuntu feisty keeps crashing
<RkyRaccoon> someone help
<ddelony> How is it crashing?
<rambo3> ask
<HHP2K> guys, what do I do if an installer keeps telling me that I don't have certain packages that I know I have?
<craig_> can some 1 help me please
<ddelony> Have you updated your package definitions?
<gadren> what is it, craig?
<olli__> when new wormux updates come ubuntu feisty?
<RkyRaccoon> on startup after the load screen I just get a black screen and it doesnt go to the orange login screen
<rambo3> !md5 |  HH2K
<john|g> 0a6800f52d6f8eed2d46c5545eeae87b
<ubotu> HH2K: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<screewedup> says i don't need any restricted drivers?
<ddelony> RkyRaccoon: Did you change anything recently?
<craig_> garden where can i find the code to install an mp3 player please
<rambo3> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RkyRaccoon> ddelony: the newest thing was installing art manager
<RkyRaccoon> i highly doubt that did it
<sipior> RkyRaccoon: sounds like a video driver problem. can you login to the computer from another machine?
<IdleOne> craig_, search in synaptic package manager there are plenty of players
<gadren> craig, do you need an mp3 player, or do you need the mp3 codecs?
<olli__> who is operator?
<RkyRaccoon> sipior: no, im using the fglrx driver from repositories on a radeon x1950pro
<JJNova> What's the deal with the Ubuntu Repos? What changes do they make between the actual release and the version in the repos? For instance, I added the Repository for WINE, so that I could get the newest release immediately. Then when the Ubuntu version was released, I updated to that, but it's different. So it made me question what differences there are between an application and the ubuntu versions on a general level.
<toryl__> thrilla: add a new header named user-agent with your spoofed header as the value.   It's located in tools --> modify headers.
<IdleOne> olli__, why do you need an op?
<craig_> codec
<craig_> well xmmx
<RkyRaccoon> sipior: i can get on in recovery mode
<IdleOne> craig_, sudo apt-get install xmms
<olli__> idleone i ask he: when new wormux updates come ubuntu feisty?
<toryl__> thrilla:  alternatively you could try http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/ but I don't know how well that works.
<rambo3> craig_, red the link for ubotu
<IdleOne> !info wormux
<ubotu> wormux: funny fight game on 2D maps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.9-3 (feisty), package size 479 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<IdleOne> olli__, you can ask in #ubuntu-motu also
<sipior> RkyRaccoon: and can you login from another machine?
<gadren> say, that reminds me... i'm having a little issue with XMMS: my Inspiron's media buttons work with it, but if I press them when XMMS isn't open, it starts XMMS in a way that has no taskbar and can't be minimized
<olli__> Idelone U know where is links info?
<NixMan> RoC_MasterMind: i was just wondering...suppose you add an entry with alacarte...does it save an entry in /applications?
<SurfnKid> where can i get help with sdhci?
<HHP2K> rambo3: What does verifying the ISO have anything to do with it?
<matkix> When using nvidia-settings how can you get it to save to the xconfig so that your settings keep?
<craig_> can you sort me out with the xmmx player plz
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, i cant login to my other computer from another computer but im on ubuntu on my laptop
<nomi1> what happens if you lose your WPA key?
<nomi1> WAP is it
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, i can get on my computer in recovery mode to edit xorg.conf and stuff
<rambo3> HHP2K, you are trying to install ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> craig_, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xmms
<thrilla> back
* nomi1 shoots self
<sipior> RkyRaccoon: but it can't fire up X, correct?
<HHP2K> rambo3: no, I'm in ubuntu 7.04, I'm trying to install awn svn.
<Johto> anyone know any good audio program on linux that can measure audio files (clipping and dynaic range static) ?
<RkyRaccoon> sipior: correct
<ddelony> nomi1: You'll probably have to reset your Wi-Fi router.
<nomi1> crapola
<matkix> Where is the x config located?
<HHP2K> ./configure tells me that I'm missing all these packages that I know I have and hae checked with synaptic.
<IdleOne> Johto, join #ubuntustudio they can help you
<thrilla> you still here xdxt?
<sipior> RkyRaccoon: have you changed /etc/xorg.conf recently? or the fglrx driver?
<thrilla> dxdt?
<Johto> IdleOne: good idea :)
<rambo3> HHP2K, i dont care
<craig_> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<craig_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<craig_> is only available from another source
<craig_> E: Package xmms has no installation candidat
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, not recently, i deleted the wacom entries trying get it to start up normally
<craig_> HELP!
<ddelony> Does anyone knwo how to get Ubuntu to talk to a printed hooked up at an Apple AirPort Extreme router?
<IdleOne> !repos | craig_
<ubotu> craig_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hrast> dear friends.. Does anybody know if Kbuntu can be installed into RAID0 system?
<matkix> Where is the x config located?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<craig_> repos craog ????
<craig_> craig ????
<thrilla> help me please
<RoC_MasterMind> NixMan, by /applications, you must mean the Applications menu.  Not sure...never heard of alacarte.
<ddelony> Thrilla: what do you need help with?
<hrast> ok... Thanks a lot
<Andyho> woo hoo! got wine installed!!! :)
<IdleOne> craig_, do you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<thrilla> can you install internet explorer on ubantu?
<matkix> Can anyone tell me where the xconfig is located on ubuntu?
<Andyho> thrilla - why would you want to?
* RoC_MasterMind has an anyeurism at thrilla's comment.
<sipior> RkyRaccoon: when you log on in recovery mode, look for system logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. see if there is any indication of the problem
<thrilla> cause the web site www.there.com won't support firefox
<craig_> sorry i am new to ubuntu
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, i see no problem
<matkix> !xserver
<RoC_MasterMind> thrilla, Help--->Report Broken Website.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thrilla> and i need to get the linux package to run it
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: You can install it in wine but it also tends to break wine acording to winehq
<matkix> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thrilla> i did
<sipior> RkyRaccoon: you see no problem in the X logs?
<craig_> figed out to in stall vnc viewer thro
<craig_> just carnt do  mp3 player
<thrilla> so what else can i do to fix it?
<RoC_MasterMind> thrilla, MS does not support Linux, and has hurt you by encouraging sites that are proprietary to one browser.
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, the one thing is "fglrx(o): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel"
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: do you use wine for anything else?
<IdleOne> craig_, what version of ubuntu you running?
<vicentecarro> Hi
<thrilla> nope
<codecaine> on ktorrent a have a file that is corrupt and when I try to delete the torrent from ktorrent the torrrent crashes how can I remove it is there a config file somewhere?
<NixMan> RoC_MasterMind: alacarte is just another name for system/preferences/main menu
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, ill be back in like 5 mins
<ddelony> thrilla: Short answer: You can't install IE on Linux, even with WINE.
<craig_> 5.10
<sipior> RkyRaccoon: i won't. good luck :)
<thrilla> i know what wine is, but have never used it
<Andyho> brb... next install...
<vicentecarro> How can i just download all the deb packages of every package installed in my machine?
<RoC_MasterMind> if you want this bad behavior to continue, use this software: http://tatanka.com.br
<IdleOne> ok craig_ then you need to enable the repositories.
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, thanks anyways, i appreciate the help, ill try someone else when i get back
<IdleOne> !repos | craig_ follow this link IT IS EASY
<ubotu> craig_ follow this link IT IS EASY: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Theory> vicentecarro: why do you wish to?
<Carloz> vicentecarro:  u can try www.getdeb.net
<thrilla> basicly, does anyone here have the there.com linux package?
<vicentecarro> Carloz, i goto check that url
<toryl__> thrilla:  it looks like the site wants you to run a Windows installer as well, and they don't have a linux package, as stated in their system requirements.
<Carloz> ok.
<ddelony> There is no there.com linux package.
<thrilla> they do torl_
<HHP2K> Can -anyone- tell me why my install command for awn svn is telling me I'm missing packages that I know I have?
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: I hate to say this but you can try  IEs4Linux  but please, make a backup of your system first..
<simpleH> hi, I'm having problems with X server and nvidia drivers
<thrilla> are they known to cause problems jack?
<r_rehashed> hi all. anybody knows of a chm to a pdf converter
<r_rehashed> ?
<vicentecarro> Theory, cause i need install 25 computers without net. And My machine has what i want but i missed the cached debs some time ago.
<ddelony> vicentecarro: Will these machines be on a LAN?
<simpleH> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didn't fix it, and trying startx results in a lot of failures
<IdleOne> !clone | vicentecarro
<ubotu> vicentecarro: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: I hate to see people use those kinds of scripts... but if you must use IE (which I did once... The script worked for me.. I consider myself one of the lucky ones.
<r_rehashed> gnuchm only allows me to view the files, not print them
<DrakeJustice> Don't use proprietray JUNK!
<C-{pR0F> i've removed the oem user that came with the installation from another user ,, but now , the user that i'm using , can't do anything , and i don't know how to enter to the User and Groups to fix that ,,, the user and group doesn;t apear in the system->adminstartion ,,, how can i fix that ,
<Cyber_Stalker> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ddelony> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pie> Does ubuntu come with GRUB installed?
<Theory> vicentecarro: something like https://launchpad.net/reconstructor ?
<ccooke> pie: yes
<thrilla> so its a script
<HHP2K> Pie: I believe so.
<Bermus> kaixo
<thrilla> and where can i find that script?
<C-{pR0F> anyone can help me ????
<RkyRaccoon> can anyone help me with my video driver problem
<Pie> thanks
<RkyRaccoon> sipior, you still around?
<Bermus> hola
<Bermus> hi
<ddelony> Does Ubuntu come with the Linux kernel? :-)
<GigaClon> yeah
<thrilla> ddelony, ubantu is linux
<FurryNemesis> ddelony, no, it comes with the magic "null" kernel that does magic things
<IdleOne> ddelony, only if you install the linux version :P
<C-{pR0F> I've a disastor on my Ubuntu !!!!
<ddelony> That was a joke!
<FurryNemesis> so was that.....
<CerebroJD> ok, significant progress made on wireless problem
<FurryNemesis> I think
<toryl__> thrilla:  I can see nowhere on there.com or any other place that they have a linux version of the installer.  Maybe whatever source told you it does, would be a good place to start for more info.
<sowik> elo
<simpleH> dir
<FurryNemesis> unless someone has made WizardBuntu
<FurryNemesis> O.o
<CerebroJD> I now am connecting with wpa_supplicant, however I still cant get pages to load in firefox
<thrilla> a user on there told me toryl
<CerebroJD> I think its because I was initially connected using a wired network
<thrilla> and i remember seeing it listed
<C-{pR0F> AnyBody can help me in my disastor : i've removed the oem user that came with the installation from another user ,, but now , the user that i'm using , can't do anything , and i don't know how to enter to the User and Groups to fix that ,,, the user and group doesn;t apear in the system->adminstartion
* Cursed_6_ds says Hi to all
* Cursed_6_ds needs some help
<CerebroJD> how do I 'refresh' the network settings so that FF uses the wireless interface instead
<CerebroJD> ?
<IMYojimbo> plz help me. i closed the Formula signs toolbox on OpenOffice. how do i bring it back? dont take it away from me
<ddelony> Ok, Cursed_6_ds, what do you need help with?
<NixMan> im writing a script, how can i make it automatically add a menu entry? someone suggested a .desktop file..
<Ooglebert> My wireless was working fine, then I had to shut down after a freeze up, and I can't connect, can anyone help?
<epp> hey guys. Is there a program that can change the priority of my CPU? Like in windows i could set it to battery life/full performance.
<Cursed_6_ds> ddelony: my question doesn't relate to Ubuntu problems, i am conducting a workshop on ubuntu to spread awareness and to let them know what i know, so to spread it, for that i want to create a A4 size poster, is there a nice poster regrading to ubuntu which i cna use?
<IMYojimbo> plz help me. i closed the Formula signs toolbox on OpenOffice. how do i bring it back? dont take it away from me??
<CerebroJD> Ooglebert, did it lose the interface alltogether?
<Ooglebert> Sometimes it will pick up, but not for long
<Ooglebert> It will disconnect afterwards
<CerebroJD> yeah, I had a similar problem... freeze-up then lost the interface completely
<Ooglebert> Never connects for very long
<Ooglebert> what did you do?
<ddelony> Ooglebert: Are there any cordless phones nearby?
<CerebroJD> I ended up going through the install process for the card again
<Ooglebert> one
<ddelony> Cordless phones can interfere with Wi-Fi
<RkyRaccoon> can someone help me with my ubuntu not starting up due to video driver problems
<Ooglebert> ndiswrapper and everything?
<MrXorg> Can anyone tell me where I can find a disk usage meter for 7.4
<ddelony> !video driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ooglebert> CerebroJD, did you have to reinstall ndiswrapper and all those things as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla:  did you try  IEs4Linux.com
<C-{pR0F> what's the default su password ,,, i tried everything , it's not working
<thrilla> ya but it looks weird
<CerebroJD> Ooglebert, mine was/is kind of an odd circumstance... I've been trying to get wireless via a draft-n connection (doesnt work yet, btw), so yes I reinstalled everything like 3 times before deciding to go with wireless-g
<glam> hi everyone, is there any Eclipse 3.3 apt sources or debs for feisty?
<CerebroJD> so I doubt its fully necessary
<Ooglebert> Oh
<thrilla> not sure i wanna do that on a new system install jack
<CerebroJD> what make is your wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: I agree....
<ddelony>  C-{pR0F: Ubuntu's root password is off by default.
<Ooglebert> its a broadcom.
<RkyRaccoon> can someone help me with my ubuntu not starting up
<ddelony> Use sudo in an administrator account.
<CerebroJD> should just be able to do a: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<CerebroJD> try that and see if it lives... reboot may be needed
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: Even if you get ie to work that site/program could hose your system all up
<vicentecarro> Theory, that project could be fine with more time but i'm very busy. // ddelony, yes, those machines will be online but i can not reinstall them,i'm not allowed./// ubotu great, with the first command i have got a list of deb file. Now i have to remove the "install" state to the right and i can download all by normal methods
<mjunx> put ndiswrapper in your /etc/modules file if you want it to persist! :)
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, you getting a grub error?
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, no
<Theory> dpkg --get-selections | grep 'install$' | awk '{print $1}'
<thrilla> well, if it does, i will reinstall
<Ooglebert> IT asked for my password then nothing, is that right?
<ddelony> vicentecarro: You could set up a local repository for your machines.
<mjunx> what's the problem then, RkyRaccoon?
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, im not getting any error, i just get a black screen after the loading screen
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, what video card do you have?
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx ati radeon x1950pro
<thrilla> ok
<ddelony> RkyRacoon: Do you still have the install disc?
<vicentecarro> However ubotu how can i remove the all non "install" lines and then remove that "install"  word? // ddelony: yes, that's the idea, but first i have to download all the packages that i have installed here
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, its supposedly supported by the fglrx driver and worked fine untill today
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, does the installer cd work fine?
<thrilla> synaptic package manager did find wine
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: That is why I said.. Please have a full backup.. it only takes three lines in a terminal
<Ooglebert> CerebroJD, it asked for my password and then it didn't say anything
<RkyRaccoon> ddelony, the ubuntu installer?
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, well, it's not like ati is known for their good drivers ;)
<thrilla> installing now
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, to install ubuntu?
<MrXorg> !disk usage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disk usage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, yeah, the install CD
<Jack_Sparrow> when wine is done... make a system backup
<MrXorg> !disk
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ddelony> Maybe RkyRaccoon's filesystem went scrwey.
<mjunx> disk usage like "du" or "df" or what?
<thrilla> how do i do that jack?
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, i installed it and it was running fine for a good two weeks or so before it started doing this
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, have you installed or modified any of the xorg drivers since then?
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, no
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo su.... password  cd space /   ....tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media -- /
<mhz`-> god damnit, ok...here's my prob...just installed ubuntu on another machine..dual booting it. the install goes fine when i go to login my keyboard doesn't work
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, try pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 to switch to the first terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: that is how I do mine
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, the newest driver i think was adding ntfs-3g support but that was last week
<thrilla> just paste it?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<mhz`-> i have both a microsoft wireless internet 1.0a & typical ergo keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: that is three lines
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, see if you can get non-graphical access after it loads
<Dumderflu> Is there anyway to enable network connections in terminal?
<mhz`-> any ideas?
<RkyRaccoon> mjunx, that never works for me.  How about recovery mode
<ddelony> RkyRaccoon: There should be an option in the cd menu to "Rescue an unbootable system"
<mjunx> Dumderflu, with ifup and ifdown, but I don't know how well that works with NetworkManager and all
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, that would work
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: to restore... sudo su.... cd /     and tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /
<RkyRaccoon> ddelony, ive never seen that option
<genii> Dumderflu: Yes.    sudo ifup <adaptername>     eg:   sudo ifup eth0
<Andyho> hmm.. so now I have wine installed, but now trying to figure out how to exactly install this exe I need..
<thrilla> i cann't copy and past that
<Dumderflu> mjunx, It doesnt.  Thanks though
<ddelony> !rescue
<thrilla> oh well, off to toast my OS i guess
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<thrilla> lol
<glam> Howto install Eclipse 3.3 on feisty?
<RkyRaccoon> ddelony, awesome i have an alternate cd
<mjunx> Dumderflu, I think you need to try the rescue thing (download the alternate install CD, not the normal one), or perhaps your filesystem is corrupt like someone else mentioned
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: first command  is sudo su   second is   cd /    third is    tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media -- /
<mjunx> RkyRaccoon, well, go and try it out! :)
<simpleH> hi, my nvidia drivers died on me, and xserver keeps crashing, how do I reinstall the drivers from a command line if I don't think I have them on the system anymore?
<simpleH> I'm getting errors like "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<mjunx> simpleH, if you have the nvidia installer from nvidia.com, just do sudo sh NVIDIA-whatever.sh
<thrilla> hey jack
<simpleH> yeah, I don't think I have them anymore, what's the search command & syntax so I can check?
<thrilla> its pretty bad when you don't even know how to open a terminal
<thrilla> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: did you get it?
<dxdt> simpleH: otherwise you can do sudo aptitude search nvidia find the package you need and then sudo aptitude install packagehere  which I think will ahve the sname of nvidia-glx if I remember
<dxdt> ubotu nvidia!
<dxdt> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: applications, accessories... termional
<mjunx> simpleH, locate 'NVIDIA*.sh'
<simpleH> alright, I'll try that
<simpleH> thanks
<ddelony> !teminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teminal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddelony> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mjunx> !terminal
<mjunx> oops
<dxdt> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ARM9> I'm on ubuntu and I should use aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop right??
<mjunx> yeah, ARM9
<ARM9> ok
<ARM9> thanks
<mrhyd3> anyone help me out on Beryl.  I have it installed, running...but don't see any effects taking place; ive read of MANY pages and none seem to apply after many changes
<ddelony> !window manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddelony> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<dxdt> ARM9: yeah you can.  It will install all of KDE's stuffs and stuff
<mjunx> simpleH, sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx
<ddelony> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<simpleH> alright
<kiss> yes
<Cyber_Stalker> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> thrilla: I need to go...  people are at the door... once you have your backup you can experiment..
<ARM9> Installing kubuntu-desktop...
<simpleH> it's working, umm, do I need to be online for it to get any packages?
<thrilla> it is installing the crap now
<thrilla> now ie4linux, but the prep steps
<thrilla> not
<stephen> !bot sex
<ppp0> hello everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrhyd3> Anyone here running beryl w/ an ATI Radeon/
<thrilla> ok, it seems to have gone ok
<simpleH> it said it unpacked replacement nvidia-glx, and it set up "nvidia-glx (1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29)"
<RkyRaccoon> ddelony, on the list of rescue operations which should i choose, "execute a shell..." "reinstall GRUB boot loadter", etc
<ppp0> i just turned on my pc to find tht i dont have internet connection over it! i tried poff/pon dsl-provider! it still didnt work! whts up with tht?
<simpleH> but it's still erroring when I try to use startx
<simpleH> the screen goes black for half a second like it is going to work, then it has the same error
<mrhyd3> no activity in #ubuntu-effects or #xgl
<thrilla> ok jack
<jetscreamer> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thrilla> IE is installing, lets hope it works
<thrilla> now how do i run this thing?
<ARM9> What's up with the postfix stuff when I chosed if I want to use gdm or kdm as standard??
<thrilla> i'd like to create a shortcut to do so if possiable
<rolfen> if i do ctrl-alt-f1 to access a tty, and then attempt to go back to x by pressing ctrl-alt-f6, i will only get a flickering blue screen until i restart the computer. have tried restarting gdm and x, doesnt help
<kiss> good bye everyone .i'll go to bed.;)
<ddelony> I'd try "execute a shell in the installer environment."
<rolfen> any idea?
<thrilla> well, the good news is IE4linux worked
<mrhyd3> my only problem w/ Beryl is that I don't see any effects taking place...I loaded it, it's the Window Manager...<shrug>
<kiss> /leave
<simpleH> mjunx: any idea what to try next?
<kiss> /quite
<glam> Anyone suggest a ruby editor?
<mjunx> simpleH, try editting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Anlar> glam: gedit. it doesn't look like much, but actually enable the plugins and it's a lot like that editor that the mac paople have
<mjunx> change the line that says "nvidia" to "nv"
<Daveyboy> is there an undo command?
<mjunx> Daveyboy, for what?
<thrilla> great
<thrilla> ie4linux installed ok
<thrilla> but it won't open the web page
<thrilla> worthless pos
<Daveyboy> to 'undo' the last command if I made a mistake
<Cyber_Stalker> how big is a ubuntu install?
<ddelony> What kind of mistake?
<Daveyboy> rm
<dxdt> ruh roh
<ddelony> Nope
<ddelony> File deletion in the command line is forever.
<Cyber_Stalker> LOL @ undo file deletion :D
<Cilay_Mecur> hello
<ddelony> Moral: think before you type.
<dxdt> and be careful using tab completion.  I've lost the wrong directory that way by hitting tab and enter too quickly without checking :-/
<mjunx> Daveyboy, depends on the filesystem
<glam> Anlar, thanks however I am looking for ruby editor along the line the Eclipse Ruby plug-in?
<Cilay_Mecur> anyone able to help me out? trying to install Ubuntu but getting a "kernal Panic" error
<simpleH> mjunx: which part? or, what does the line say   "Driver            "nvidia"?
<HHP2K> Hey guys, for a typical install, what file holds the "PKG_CONFIG_PATH" environment variable?
<mjunx> you can recover files from some filesystems pretty easily as long as you haven't written to disk
<mjunx> simpleH, yeah, that line, change to "nv"
<simpleH> alright
<Anlar> glam: buggy and heavy. the only really promising one is that "aptana ide" but it's still incomplete
<rafaelscj> Cyber_Stalker, 1,9 Gb
<Biteyni> ahh
<Biteyni> help
<Biteyni> i have an external harddrive
<Biteyni> and when i turned it on this morning
<Biteyni> i couldn't get in
<HHP2K> It exploded?
<younghacker> hey can anyone help me out with importing an XML document doc into a postgreSQL database?
<HHP2K> Oh damn.
<Biteyni> no
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks rafaelscj
<HHP2K> They do that sometimes
<Biteyni> no
<HHP2K> better be careful.
<Biteyni> it says inaccsiable
<HHP2K> check all the cords?
<Biteyni> it says something corrupted
<younghacker> or lead me to a site that provides information on this...
<Biteyni> directory
<rafaelscj> Cyber_Stalker, you're welcome
<Biteyni> im in windows at the moment
<ddelony> Biteyni: Have you tried running fsck on it?
<Biteyni> and its not letting me in
<HHP2K> oh boy
<HHP2K> those suck.
<ddelony> What are the mount points for external drives?
<simpleH> mjunx: alright, that seemed to work...it looks pretty terrible at the moment, but I'm sure I can figure out the rest in the gui to fix it
<simpleH> mjunx: thanks
<Andyho> ok.. so I tried loading an exe in wine and it came back with could not load l"c:\\windows\\system32\\kasamba.exe" module not found.. NO WINDOWS?!?
<Biteyni> When I click to go in i get "The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable"
<Andyho> any ideas?!
<sixtyeight> Is there a command to show what modules are currently loaded and in use?
<dxdt> sixtyeight: lsmod
<mjunx> simpleH, you can try downloading the latest nvidia drivers from their site, but be warned that you'll need to reinstall it every time you upgrade the kernel (not very often in a stable release, but if you're trying ubuntu+1,  oh boy...)
<sixtyeight> Ok, thanks!
<ddelony> Biteyni: Do you know what filesystem the drive was formatted in?
<Biteyni> NTSF
<Biteyni> but windows is telling me its RAW now
<simpleH> mjunx, heh, alright thanks again
<Biteyni> *cries*
<mjunx> no prob
<ddelony> Did you write to the drive while in Ubuntu?
<hendrixski> does anyone know what the commands are for mounting and unmounting usb devices... I mean, they're not in fstab so I don't think mount will get them :-(
<Biteyni> um i did when trying to install but then gave up installing ubuntu on this one since i have ubuntu on others but when i restarted the drive was fine it was only when i came on today
<Sammyhellsyea> hey guys...is it normal for an install to get stuck on 85% for a while
<rafael__> hello people
<ddelony> The aborted install might have corrupted the drive. I hope you have backups.
<Biteyni> OMG!
<Biteyni> NO!
<Andyho> sammy: yeah mine did that a few times
<ddelony> I'm sorry.
<Biteyni> OMG!
<Andyho> til I took out my vid card
<Biteyni> AHHHHH!
<skollie> hendrixski: usb devices are usually automounted even without an entry in fstab, but to mount , you would refer to it as either /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1
<rafael__> i added the menu bar  in the bar of gnome... but that show some little and black thing under the icon.. someone knows how to disable that ?
<Sammyhellsyea> ok thanks
<rafaelscj> can i use /away here?
<Biteyni> but it after the install yesterday i could still access it!
<rafael__> i want just the menu bar without that small tray..
<CerebroJD> ok, so the conclusion I've reached is that Feisty (and likely ALL attempts) doesnt work with draft-n protocols yet
<rafael__> please
<Biteyni> ddelony: but it after the install yesterday i could still access it!
<jetscreamer> Biteyni: don't let anything write to the drive is step 1. google arund for some partition recovery tools. try them. pray.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about nothing in particular
<rolfen> rafaelscj: what does /away do?
<hendrixski> skollie, k... so.. I can still mount it  and it'll be either one of those two?
<rolfen> jetscreamer: i recomment rstudio
<ddelony> The drive may have just got corrupted on its own.
<Andyho> needs a coffee refill..
<CerebroJD> zomg wireless working
* CerebroJD ftw
<rafael__> anyone please ?
<rolfen> jetscreamer:  oh sorry that was not for you
<skollie> hendrixski: yes usually, but sometimes also /dev/sda2 or /dev/sdb2
<hendrixski> skollie, ah,  Ok, I'll go play around with that then
<rafaelscj> rolfen, It means that you are away
<hendrixski> thanks
<Cyber_Stalker> what program could i use to back up my drive, because i would like to shrink it so that i can dual boot. i dont know what app to use for the back up tho
<ddelony> Biteyni: I'd try running a disk repair utility on the drive.
<jetscreamer> Cyber_Stalker: cp -a from a live cd works well
<rolfen> rafaelscj: but what does it look like to other users?
<Cyber_Stalker> really?
<EightEleven> ddelony: I think a recovery utility makes more sense.
<Cyber_Stalker> that will create a back up?
<skollie> hendrixski: however, if it does not automount, then likely you have a problem with usb, in which case it may not even mount manually
<Biteyni> windows diskrepair wont load
<Biteyni> because windows sees it as raw
<CerebroJD> now that its all working, time to install updates (which will quite likely break stuff again)
<naufraghi> hello, some hint to build a PyQt app using debug symbols?
<pushpop> anyone know a good how to, to allow you to access shared from your ubuntu box in a Active Directory Enviroemnt
<rafaelscj> rolfen, I don't know
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Do you have Knoppix?
<rolfen> rafaelscj: okay, thanks :)
<MrXorg> Can anyone tell me what /var/cache is?
<Biteyni> EightEleven: No, what is it?
<Andeh> Hello. I currently do a LOT of PHP programming. Is there a good PHP specific or just webdesign in general app for ubuntu?
<CerebroJD> Andeh, WYSIWYG or other?
<Pavel> Hi. I just tried using Ubuntu 7.04 + gthumb to transfer photos from a camera. I selected the option to rotate images, and gthumb simply ate them all, saying that it was unable to move them from temporary to destination directory (which it had just created). This could be a matter of configuration (I had copied that gconf tree from a different GNOME installation), but if it turns out to be innate, what's the severity of that?
<MrXorg> !/var/cahce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var/cahce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrXorg> !/var/cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var/cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> CerebroJD: If possible yes, but obviously i'll need to edit the code (PHP).
<CerebroJD> Andeh, have you tried Eclipse with the php modules installed?
<CerebroJD> makes a good code editor
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Knoppix is a bootable CD, just like the Ubuntu installer. I sometimes used it for recovering lost dat.a
<skollie> MrXorg: ususally the dir under which items are cached for storage
<EightEleven> data that is
<Andeh> CerebroJD: isn't that java specific?
* [M] Fox is away: ! BUSY !
<shadowhywind> hay all, I have a problem and i have no idea where to start to troubleshoot it. When i installed ubuntu, my mouse side scrolls would control my volumn, For some odd reason, it don't do it anymore.. any ideas?
<CerebroJD> Andeh, I dont think so... pretty sure you can do more than just java with it
<CerebroJD> I'll askin #eclipse
<Andeh> thanks
<killor> what's the command in GNOME-XChat downloaded off the Ubuntu rep. sites to open a multiple server window?
<killor> ctrl+t doesnt work
<killor> there is no xchat tab.
<MrXorg> skollie: can I delete them?
<Biteyni> EightEleven: so when i use it my external will work agian?
<Andyho> ugh... why is wine looking for c:\\windows\\system32?!?
<skollie> MrXorg: which particular ones?
<Andeh> CerebroJD: By the way, i'd like a lightweight app if possible, my disk space is very limited. I have 500 MB left.
<rafael__> when u add the menu bar .. the menu bar.. so a black small tray is there. how to delete that ?
<CerebroJD> hmm
<jetscreamer> killor: try /server servername?
<CerebroJD> cutting it close eh?
<CerebroJD> ;-)
<killor> that just disconnects the current and reconnects it to servername?
<killor> but nevermind, i figured it out.
<killor> Ctrl+N then choose server.
<killor> ty anyway :D
<boguh> how can i mount a ext partiton from another disk so that a regular user can read from it?
<EightEleven> Biteyni: You lost data on an external harddrive during an installation?
<MrXorg> skollie: I have apache2 apt beagle cups apt-install man and a few more
<CerebroJD> Andeh, http://phpeclipse.de/tiki-view_articles.php
<Andeh> hmm
<Biteyni> EightEleven: no
<CerebroJD> Andeh, http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/ as well
* [M] Fox is back (gone 00:02:43)
<Andeh> Thanks
<Andeh> Isnt eclipse enormous?
<Biteyni> EightEleven: after i tried doing an installation i stopped the install and restarted into windows xp
* [M] Fox is away: \x90\x90\x00
<CerebroJD> not sure, I'll check that too
<jetscreamer> boguh: add user to the options in fstab
<Biteyni> EightEleven: the harddrive was fine
<CerebroJD> didnt think it was
<Andeh> lol
<Biteyni> EightEleven: i downloaded stuff onto it
<Andeh> i tried downloading for windows it was 200 mb or so
<Andeh> lol
<EightEleven> Biteyni: What did you mean by "external will work again"?
<boguh> jetscreamer the device is in my ultrabay an i only want to mount it once. so i dont want to have an fstab entry
<skollie> MrXorg: yes, there are usually a few, but some of the dirs are empty. They are stored in cache so you have easy access to them when needed. I'm actually not sure about deleting them and my general rule is - if unsure, leave well alone
<CerebroJD> installer = 78 megs
<CerebroJD> (for windows)
<Biteyni> EightEleven: i had a program downloading files and i paused all the downloads and hybernated the computer in windows
<CerebroJD> dunno how much bigger it could be for linux
<Andeh> :I
<Andeh> Maybe i'll stick with NVU
<Andeh> lol
<Biteyni> EightEleven: somebody here started the computer up and didn't turn on the harddrive
<Biteyni> EightEleven: so the comptuer didn't read the harddrive
<rafaelscj> In your opnion, what is the best IRC client for linux?
<Cyber_Stalker> (jetscreamer) Cyber_Stalker: cp -a from a live cd works well
<jetscreamer> boguh: mount -t auto -o defaults,uid=1000 /dev/this /mount/here  (probably) man mount
<skollie> MrXorg: though its probably safe to delete some it, though I take no responsibility if it kills something ;)
<EightEleven> Biteyni: The BIOS does not see the drive?
<Andeh> CerebroJD: lol it doesnt even have a debugger :P
<Andeh> thanks
<Biteyni> EightEleven: i see the drive
<Andeh> hmm
<Cyber_Stalker> can some one help me quick. im trying to do this whole dual booting thing but im super worried i bork some thing
<Cyber_Stalker> i really dont want to loose my data on the drive i have to install 2
<skollie> Cyber_Stalker: what do you need?
<Biteyni> EightEleven: i see the drive and all but windows software error im thinking since not alot of changes were done
<Andeh> Unless there is a better small alternative for PHP i'll stick with NVU then
* CerebroJD doesnt generally use debuggers... php's engine yells at him and he finds the problem then
<Cyber_Stalker> some one who could talk me through it
<Cyber_Stalker> i have a guide open infront of me
<Cyber_Stalker> but i havnt done this before
<Cyber_Stalker> so a bit worried
<Andeh> CerebroJD: LOL. Yeah i know :P
<zanaga> how do i completely reset the gnome-power-manager battery statistics. It thinks my battery fails at 50% while it has no problems after that.
<skollie> Cyber_Stalker: if you have a guide (reputable one that is) it should be no problem
<Cyber_Stalker> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Cyber_Stalker> thats what im following
<Cyber_Stalker> but i would like some reassurance :D
<EightEleven> Biteyni: So you were downloading files to the external harddrive and now Windows cannot read the external harddrive?
<HHP2K> Guys, someone's got to help me here.
<HHP2K> I've been trying to fix this bloody thing all day
<Andeh> Hello. I installed the apache, php and mysql packages and now i want to remove them. Does anyone know the package names? I don't have a gui
<HHP2K> and I've made little progress.
<dxdt> Andeh: apache2, php5, mysql I think.
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search apache apt-cache search whatever
<skollie> Cyber_Stalker: it is an approved HOWTO - should work unless your system has peculiarities. I'm actually about to go help someone (physically) set up dual boot
<Andeh> thanks
<jetscreamer> dpkg -l
<Biteyni> EightEleven: i was downloading onto it but then i paused downloading onto it and i hybernated the computer and went to bed
<dxdt> Andeh: it is also an easy lookup in Synaptic.  You should be able to search for the name and find the package.
<Biteyni> EightEleven: then somebody here went to computer turned it on and didn't turn on the external
<Torahtee1> Hi everyone
<Andeh> dxdt: ahem. i don't have a gui
<Biteyni> EightEleven: so it was in hybernation
<Torahtee1> I'm trying to get my Linksys USB adapter to work
<Cyber_Stalker> ok skollie
<jetscreamer> !info aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1428 kB, installed size 8556 kB
<Torahtee1> I followed a tutorial
<jetscreamer> yes you do
<Cyber_Stalker> could u help me with the backing up maybe?
<skollie> Cyber_Stalker: what will you be dual botting?
<EightEleven> Biteyni: I understand now. And I know that Linux sometimes can read drives that Windows no longer can.
<dxdt> Andeh: then dpkg -l like that other person said should work.  (I think)
<Biteyni> EightEleven: and when the person turned it on didn't know the external eas suppose to be on
<Cyber_Stalker> windows and ubuntu 6.06
<Torahtee1> the drivers are installed and working in ndiswrapper
<jetscreamer> dpkg -l |grep apache perhaps
<skollie> Cyber_Stalker: sure - what do you need help with?
<jetscreamer> or was it -L i forget
<CerebroJD> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrg
<Biteyni> EightEleven: so what should i do?
<Torahtee1> But the tutorial said that after connecting my USB adapter, the link ight would start blinking after about 3 seconds
<Torahtee1> It's not blinking, it's solid
<Andeh> hmm thanks guys. bye
<CerebroJD> *whew* nevermind, things ok
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Is the data on the drive really important?
<jetscreamer> i think it blinks when there's file IO
<Andyho> UGH!!! this is sooo pissing me off! WHY is it looking for windows?! I'm trying to install this exe, but it keeps giving me a dumb error about it not being in system32.. well duh.. there's no windows installed!
<Torahtee1> I'm sorry, this is a Wireless Network USB adapter
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Because if it is, then you could try to recover it, but it's usually not easy.
<rafael__> how to edit the menu bar.. my menu bar is that kind of mac .. but behind that is a black  thing.. i want to remove that. .how ?
<rafael__> please ..
<Biteyni> EightEleven: yes data is important
<jetscreamer> rafael__: paste a screenshot on a pastebin somewhere
<HHP2K> Andyho: usually wine takes care of that little problem.. I'm not sure how, but it does. You're using wine, right?
<bittin> Hej
<bittin> Hi
<skollie> Andyho: you installing an exe in ubuntu? Do you have wine installed and configured?
<Andyho> hhp2k: yep. checked to make sure wine is installed.. all good. pull up wine kasamba.exe and it keeps telling me it's looking for windows/system32?!
<bittin> How do i root in Nautlius?
<Andyho> skollie: trying to! LOL
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Do you have place to put the data?
<jetscreamer> a picture is worth more than 1000 words on irc
<Biteyni> EightEleven: lol no :(
<dxdt> Biteyni: alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Usually when you recover, you only read the data from the drive and put it somewhere else.
<Biteyni> in windows?
<CerebroJD> should Ubuntu be able to see window's folder shares on a network?
<dmesg> hi dudes
<Biteyni> dxdt: alt+f2 gksudo nautilus  IN windows?
<dmesg> any one give shells?
<dxdt> CerebroJD: it can, yes
<spikeb> CerebroJD, yes
<skollie> Andyho: either a wine config problem or kasamba is not wine-friendly
<CerebroJD> by default?
<ConfidentiaL> what are the plugins I need to install to be able to play mp3 files and wma files?
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Any other harddisk than the external harddisk is ok.
<kazim59> there was a really good guide to asking questions in IRC... where's that?
<jetscreamer> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: Win32 codec binaries. In component extras, is optional. Version 20061022-1~seveas1 (feisty-seveas), package size 13920 kB, installed size 33580 kB (Only available for i386)
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Geminias> a guide for asking questions in a chat room?
<Biteyni> alright give me about 10 mintues going to try to go into ubuntu
<Geminias> hmmmmmmm
<jetscreamer> !smart questions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart questions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CerebroJD> very good guide :D
<Biteyni> brb :)
<Geminias> the lows people reach these days
<jetscreamer> dpkg has it
<CheesyMonkey> ConfidentiaL, If I was you id install all of the gstreamer ones :)
<Cyber_Stalker> skollie
<sidenet> can someone point me in the right direction of a dual boot tutorial?
<Andyho> skollie: how do I pull up the config? sorry.. just installed ubuntu yesterday.. but thankfully have used mandriva sporadically so I'm not too much of a noob! LOL
<CheesyMonkey> !dualboot | sidenet
<ubotu> sidenet: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Cyber_Stalker> sidenet
<sidenet> thnx
<Cyber_Stalker> !dual boot
<Sammyhellsyea> can someone help me please
<Cyber_Stalker> i want to follow it 2
<Cyber_Stalker> but i need to make a backup of my drive first
<sidenet> ah
<geem> problem sammy
<skollie> Andyho: winecfg
<geem> ??
<jetscreamer> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ddelony> !dual boot
<mptech> For some reason, the screen on my HP dv1000 gets brighter when you unplug the power, instead of when you plug it in
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Andyho> Right now I'm reading something about a dll over ride?
<mptech> is there a way to manually adjust the brightness?
<Sammyhellsyea> i installed ubuntu and it goes to the boot screen where you have the yellow loading bar and its gets like 3 marks through it and freezes. so i fdisk'd and installed again and its doing the same thing
<rafael__> jetscreamer, can u show me ?
<\Ben> when i do iwlist scan - it says my wireless interface doesnt support scanning... anyone have any ideas?
<Daveyboy> anyone know why 'php -v' shows version 5.2.3 but phpinfo(); shows 5.1.2?
<rafael__> jetscreamer, maybe need to edit the gtk ?
<geem> maybe u installed it from a bad copy
<archoniam> Hiyaz... uh im trying to run Eternal Lands but i don't know how to execute the directions at http://www.eternal-lands.com/ .
<CheesyMonkey> Sammyhellsyea, Take off the splash screen would be a good idea to find the problem :)
<Sammyhellsyea> i tried two different ones
<geem> ahh
<willzzz> how do i change the ubuntu screensaver settings manually?
<archoniam> How do i do this?
<Sammyhellsyea> the live cd and then the text only one
<Andyho> thx skollie.. checkin the config now! :)
<willzzz> my intel integrated graphics (very new card) crashes whenever there is OpenGL or hardware accel. under linux
<willzzz> i need to disable the screensaver
<geem> i am having smae problem on  one machien but it wouldn't take xp either
<archoniam> willzzz: I would think that there is a config file allowing you too but i don't know
<HHP2K> Sammyhellsyea: Is your RAM broken? I had that problem before and it turned out to be bad ram.
<rolfen> willzzz: i also have intel integrated on a i965 board... works well for me
<geem> i am thinking it's the hdd
<NET||abuse> how can i find what process is listening to port 81
<Sammyhellsyea> i have two sticks in there...
<willzzz> if i run the gnome-screensaver-config applet it crashes trying to load the preview... i need the .conf file's name
<Sammyhellsyea> and windows xp worked
<HHP2K> Sammyhellsyea: Then, probably not.
<archoniam> willzzz: Sorry but i don't know that.
<willzzz> rolfen, i have an integrated GM965 laptop board with the Intel 965 X3100 graphics... latest  *-intel drivers installed...
<jetscreamer> willzzz: maybe fix the opengl and/or glx... probably glx
<CheesyMonkey> Sammyhellsyea, When booting press a button to get into the GRUB menu and take off the splash option on the end of the kernel?
<willzzz> when running compiz/beryl it also crashes
<jetscreamer> a button being the E key
<archoniam> Any other questions on hardware or otherwise beginner questions?
<rolfen> willzzz: ah ok, i have a desktop. not the same GPU
<archoniam> This being directed to everyone?
<CheesyMonkey> jetscreamer, I thought it was any button to open the menu but e to actaully edit the line :P
<heirrook> where would i find the make.conf file?  I cannot find it in /etc
<Sammyhellsyea> any button?
<jetscreamer> Cheese: i think it's E , and c gets you a grubshell.. but maybe they coded it different
<CheesyMonkey> heirrook, Ubuntu doesnt have a make.conf as far as i am aware. Confssuing it with gentoo?
<kikkomanchow> how do you look at running processes? how do you kill one?
<jetscreamer> it is E to edit the line also though
<joebob777as7> hey i'm wondering how i can make it that users can not see other user's files by default when i create a new user? can someone help?
<rolfen> willzzz: i didnt install no driver though... beryl worked out of the box for me. dont know if i'm using hardware accel
<CheesyMonkey> jetscreamer, =D
<kikkomanchow> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kikkomanchow> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafael__> hey
<\Ben> anyone able to help with a wireless issue? I have been following 2 long forum posts but still cant get it connected....when i do iwlist scan - it says my wireless interface doesnt support scanning...when i do iwconfig is doent pickup my router. The light is flashing contantly on the usb nic
<heirrook> if no make.conf how do i set cflags?
<rafael__> how to remove the arrow  on the menu bar ?
<spikeb> there's an arrow on the menubar?
<mptech> what's the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<willzzz> rolfen, out of the box it should be using the *-i810 which is now renamed to *-intel drivers so it should be doing hardware accel (you can find out by running 'glxinfo' and showing Direct Rendering: YES)
<HHP2K> mptech: I always wanted to know that. What is the difference?
<jetscreamer> right click the menubar
<joebob777as7> mptech, suspend sucks hibernate rocks!
<willzzz> so the desktop board works but the notebook revision doesn't :(
<mptech> joebob777as7, -_-
<mptech> :/
<jetscreamer> or settings/taskbar or so.. maybe either/or
<HHP2K> Good enough for me
<HHP2K> mptech: I would imagine suspend simply means sleep.
<jetscreamer> hibernate writes your memory out to a file, kind of like a swapfile, and totally powers down
<HHP2K> what jetscreamer said.
<mptech> jetscreamer, suspend just keeps the computer on in low power mode?
<kikkomanchow> Suspend, your computer is still running, poweroff most things.    Hibernate, saves your "state" to a memory file, turns off your computer. When your computer is on, you begin where you left off
<mptech> like stopping the HD and the like?
<HHP2K> rght.
<jetscreamer> yes
<kikkomanchow> Hibernate > Suspend.. that is all kthxbye
<joebob777as7> mptech, suspend sucks hibernate rocks!
<Sammyhellsyea> it said no resume image doing reading files to something normal boot
<joebob777as7> lol sorry
<HHP2K> Suspend = sleeping computer, hibernate = off computer, both allow you to resume your desktop environment quickly.
<joebob777as7> hey i'm wondering how i can make it that users can not see other user's files by default when i create a new user? can someone help?
<kikkomanchow> Id like to know is there a reason why anyone would go suspend rather than hibernate?
<Sammyhellsyea> and now its running through a screen of number
<HHP2K> kikkomanchow: It's faster.
<HHP2K> faster to boot back up
<kikkomanchow> HHP2K: O ic..
<HHP2K> hibernate's advantage is that s uses no power.
<\Ben> anyone able to help with a wireless issue? I have been following 2 long forum posts but still cant get it connected....when i do iwlist scan - it says my wireless interface doesnt support scanning...when i do iwconfig is doent pickup my router. The light is flashing contantly on the usb nic
<kikkomanchow> i cant suspend my computer in my room.. cuz itd be too noisy with it on at night
<HHP2K> kikkomanchow: then hibernate is for you.
<rolfen> willzzz: thanks. yup, it says yes
<screewedup> I got the drivers from nvidia for my card, now what do i type in terminal to open it?
<kikkomanchow> question: how do you look at running processes? how do you kill one?
<Sammyhellsyea> is it supposed to be running through all these numbers
<archoniam> Um can anyone tell me what to do with these directions (I have the cd part done)? The directions are at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30127/
<HHP2K> kikkomanchow: System > Administration > System Monitor
<FirefighterBlu3> does the ubuntu networking system understand adding multiple IPs without using the deprecated 20th century interface aliases?
<Pici> archoniam: type this: chmod 755 el.x86.linux.bin
<Sammyhellsyea> anyone...
<cavg> quien sabe sobre JAVA
<Pici> archoniam: then ./el.86.linux.bin
<Pici> !es | cavg
<Creeture> Hey all. I have Beryl working on Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty) just fine. It's under Xgl, but hey, it works. I'm trying to get the window manager to behave like metacity does with dual monitors. Any idea how to get the beryl window manager to treat a BigDesktop as 2 screens?
<archoniam> Pici: Oki
<ubotu> cavg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cavg> necesito ayuda
<kikkomanchow> o.. didnt know theres a system monitor
<kikkomanchow> lol thx
<CheesyMonkey> Sammyhellsyea, I think it counts in seconds the time it akes to boot, thats what I guessed when i seen them :P
<WaxyFresh> hi i know that goobuntu is only supposed to be used inside google,but has it been leaked out to the general public at all?and if so where can i find it?
<HHP2K> kikkomanchow: welcome =)
<genii> Who was asking about manually modifying their screensaver setup file ?
<cavg> help me in program java
<Sammyhellsyea> well it was doing it before and i thought it maybe was supposed to so i let it go last night
<Sammyhellsyea> and it went for like 16 hours straight
<screewedup> help
<_mop_> hi...i am having troubles to automount an ntfs usb partition (from what i googled it seems to be a common problem)...i have done an entry in /etc/fstab...mounting manually works  and lshal reports that /mp3 should be the mountpoint...but it simply won't mount automatically once i turn it on and lshal reports is_mounted = false :S anything i am missing here? :|
<Sammyhellsyea> so thats when i decided to fdisk
<genii> Anyhow, for gnome it should be in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config
<aquo> can anybody compare the package version and the version of wpa_supplicant on his feisty system?
<Sammyhellsyea> any other ideas?
<WaxyFresh> is there any cool eyecandy i can use besides beryl/compiz?i have direct rendering but cant seem to get beryl to work
<zorglu_>  q. i would like to reduce the amount of data swapped ? current doing a disk transfert swap all my apps to the point it slow down my typing in a text editor. i heard about swappiness, but what is the meaning of this word ?should i put a high number to reduce swap or a low nunber
<rafaeldavid> bruno
<HHP2K> rofl, herpes
<kikkomanchow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<plukin> hi, whats the latest repo of compiz-fusion fpr feisty?
<joebob777as7> hey i'm wondering how i can make it that users can not see other user's files by default when i create a new user? can someone help?
<GamingX> Can u use IRC from terminal mode in Ubuntu?
<skollie> joebob777as7: that should be the default...
<Biteyni> EightEleven: You there?
<kikkomanchow> Can someone explain what relation between X and Gnome and Compiz and Beryl to me?
<genii> zorglu_: run the command with nice   you can do man nice to see the syntax
<archoniam> Anyone here run the game Eternal Lands?
<zorglu_> genii: ??
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Yes
<Biteyni> Well im in ubuntu
<Creeture> kikkomanchow: Sure. Do you have a good stiff drink in hand?
<Biteyni> and it loads perfect
<HHP2K> Guys, why isn't pkg-config finding gnome, gconf and xdamage? I have them all, I've checked.. but awn svn's installer uses pkg-config and it relays that those packages aren't there.
<kikkomanchow> Creeture: Tim Horton's coffee good enuf?
<EightEleven> You can read all your files?
<zorglu_> genii: well im talking about swap and kernel, no realation with nice and processus priority
<genii> zorglu_: You are doing some large file copy and it slows the computer down, yes?
<zorglu_> genii: yes
<cyzie> anyone got logitech quickcam 5000 046d:08ce working in ubuntu ?
<Biteyni> Im using an ubuntu live cd 5.10 which loads live cd perfectly for some reason 7.04 does not
<archoniam> Aaaanyone?
<Biteyni> but i can just install 5.10 then i can upgrade right?
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Ok. No need to install.
<genii> zorglu_:  So then run the copy command with nice, tell it to use less resources that way and it will not slow down everything else so much
<joebob777as7> skollie, it is not that by default users can browse other users files in their home dir
<Sammyhellsyea> ok well im glad everyone helped me to get linux running....proving once again that it sucks
<EightEleven> Biteyni: You want to read the files from your external harddrive, right?
<zorglu_> genii: ok as i said i was talking about swap here, no processus priority
* archoniam hides behind the Ubuntu logo hanging on the ceiling
<Andyho> omg.. this is retarded.. I placed the exe in wine, but now it's giving me got bad file info
<Biteyni> yup and they show and everything in ubuntu
<Biteyni> maybe its just windows that suxs..
<lafayette> what is the best way to search from the command line?
<heirrook> anyone have any advice for this" checking for gcc... gcc
<heirrook> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<skollie> joebob777as7: user a cannot see files in user b's home dir, unless you have changed the permissions on the file
<Creeture> kikkomanchow: I guess it'll have to do. X interfaces with the hardware. It provides lots of functionality to provide graphics support. gnome is a little word to describe a whole lot of stuff that runs once X is running. compiz and beryl are two different 3d managers that control how the windows are displayed.
<EightEleven> Biteyni: You should still copy your most important files somewhere safe.
<sharky> hi everyone
<spikeb> wow
<GamingX> As I was asking earlier is it possible to run IRC from the terminal mode?
<Sammyhellsyea> i never said windows didnt suck
<HHP2K> Does anyone have any experience with awn svn or dpkg-config?
<spikeb> im having a brainfart
<archoniam> I ask once again. Does anyone play eternal lands? :)
<spikeb> GamingX, yes
<GamingX> how?
<Biteyni> yeah i know i need to go get another harddrive
<Sammyhellsyea> but its easier to use
<sharky> can anyone tell me why i cant hear sound on vlc media player when i play dvds
<lafayette> shockingly i can't find a good article on google about searching in ubuntu (from the command line)
<Sammyhellsyea> yfour speakers arent plugged in duh
<zorglu_> genii: i want my box to swap much less. aka swap only when there is no more memory
<WaxyFresh> is there any good eyecandy besides beryl/compiz?just anything to spice the system up?difrent menu styles,xdesktopwaves,etc etc etc?
<GamingX> Is there any guide towards this?
<HHP2K> WaxyFresh: I have one! ooh ooh!
<Creeture> kikkomanchow: Gnome uses a "window manager" called metacity (or others, but metacity by default) to determine how the borders and menu bars look on the windows. beryl/compiz do the same thing only with a lot more prettiness
<dxdt> Metisse looks cool and isn't compiz/beryl
<joebob777as7> i've created 20 users skollie and they can all see the other's files...
<Biteyni> EightEleven: What should i do about making it show in windows?
<kikkomanchow> Creeture: ah.. so compiz and beryl are essentially like a fork.. i heard they are merging?
<spikeb> kikkomanchow, they did.
<archoniam> Well, %*&#. I'll go download the source. XD
<dxdt> they were together, then apart, now they are back on.  Much like a bad college romance
<WaxyFresh> HHP2K: yes?
<skollie> lafayette: do a 'man grep' at the command line
<HHP2K> WaxyFresh: I just found Avant Window Manager, which is like a dock on your screen, much like mac osx.. andddddandnd you can customize the looks of your taskbars and windows with it.
<kikkomanchow> lol wtf.. did they think of a name for it yet?
<kikkomanchow> other than "Compiz fusion"?
<lafayette> thanks
<Creeture> kikkomanchow: compiz was the original, beryl was the fork, and they are in the process of merging again. Lots of harsh words spoken between the two.
<EightEleven> Biteyni: The easiest way is to copy all your important files somewhere safe and then reformat the drive.
<dxdt> kikkomanchow: something like compfuzion or something
<spikeb> compiz fusion IS the name.
<HHP2K> WaxyFresh: But I'm having a horrible time installing it, and nobody here seems to want to help me with it. :(
<skollie> joebob777as7: in eah other's home dirs?
<kikkomanchow> o
<joebob777as7> skollie, yes
<kikkomanchow> i thought compiz fusion was like the latest compiz, and then beryl merge, and they thinking new name..
<Biteyni> well if I can get a download manager to work with ubuntu then im good ill stay with ubuntu
<kikkomanchow> weirdness
<kikkomanchow> personally i like the word beryl much better.. lotsa bling in it
<zorglu_> genii: sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=5 <- apparently this is around this
<HHP2K> WaxyFresh: Might not be entirely what you're looking for, but it's pretty, from the screenshots.
<WaxyFresh> HHP2K: you have to install that form source
<genii> zorglu_: Hmm. How to specify that, I do not know. If I had to try from scratch I would likely boot without a swap enabled, then do perhaps a cronjob to view free resources, when mem drops below certain level, enable swap
<skollie> joebob777as7: most unusual. sounds like you have universal read/write permissions in home dirs
<WaxyFresh> HHP2K: are you following the howto on the forums?
<kikkomanchow> Nauticalus is like your "finder" in mac right?
<joebob777as7> yeah... i have no idea... it just shows that way... how do i turn it off for new users? i have to create 300 more skollie
<HHP2K> WaxyFresh: It's all downloaded and ready to rock, but running ./configure shows me that dpkg-configure can't find gnome-desktop, gconf and a bunch of other ones that I -know- I have. That's where I'm stuck.
<kikkomanchow> or windows manager
<screewedup> can some one help me with terminal comands in ubuntu?
<WaxyFresh> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Creeture> screewedup: What you want to know?
<HHP2K> Damn.
<EightEleven> Biteyni: I don't want to scare you, but if the filesystem on the drive is broken, then ubuntu can also stop reading the drive if you put new stuff on it.
<CheesyMonkey> !register > CheesyMonkey
<Biteyni> hmm..
<Biteyni> ill try putting new stuff
<HHP2K> ooh, I see the how-to on the forum now
<screewedup> creetur: I downloaded drivers from nvidia to my desktop for my 8 series card but can't get terminal to install them
<HHP2K> Maybe I'll try that one.
<WaxyFresh> HHP2K: sorry cant help you :(
<Creeture> screewedup: What did you do, what were the errors?
<joebob777as7> screewedup, it's because you have a 7 series card...
<Rageagainstthis> what is the closest program resembling publisher on linux?
<HHP2K> WaxyFresh: That's okay, you've been the first one all day to try :) thanks.
<Creeture> Rageagainstthis: What's publisher?
<kikkomanchow> Microsoft Publisher
<Biteyni> its scanning the drive
<screewedup> i have a nvidia 8500gt
<wbadger> screewedup, did you stop gnome?
<EightEleven> Biteyni: So the old stuff is not so important?
<wbadger> did you stop gdm*
<Biteyni> its very important
<WaxyFresh> HHP2K: try the forums if people here are being unhelpfull
<Biteyni> im looking at the properties
<screewedup> i opened terminal and typed"/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run'"
<Biteyni> its scanning the contents
<kikkomanchow> Konversation
<Biteyni> so far at 130000items
<wbadger> screewedup, what error did you get?
<Rageagainstthis> Creeture: publisher is a program included within microsoft office.  It allows you to create pamphlets, birthday cards, and others
<screewedup> wbadger : looking
<celt1c> hi i need help, i am trying to run ubuntu from a live cd and after i hit run ubuntu from the menu it went through a lot of scans and stuff now i am greeted with a menu asking me to run a run a command as administrator or use the sudo command, and i dont know what to do, i jjust want to boot linux up
<skollie> joebob777as7: not sure. I run a single user desktop so have not come across the problem, maybe it is the default?
<screewedup> wbadger: Permission denied
<wbadger> screewedup, you have to run it as root, add "sudo" before your command
<wbadger> screewedup, it will ask for your user's password
<screewedup> wbadger: ok hang on i will try
<JRamsey> what file protection mask is used as default when a directory is created and how can i change the default behavior?
<Creeture> Rageagainstthis: google says there are alternatives unless you want to open existing .pub files
<gomul> hej, orientuje sie ktos czy jest mozliwosc przy instalacji ubuntu wybrac jaki soft ma byc zainstalowany?
<screewedup> wbadger: now it says character coding wrong
<mrhyd3> anyone give me a hand at getting Beryl to work?  Ive read many page (howto's) and still cannot see anything working
<Biteyni> EightEleven: how do i check what ubuntu sees if its NTFS or FAT?
<Rageagainstthis> Creeture: thanks i am looking through the package manager right now to see what is available
<archoniam> Uh hi again. I see the error in this but i don't know how to fix it. The error: I checkinstall anything and this error comes up: /var/tmp/NkDSJgqMeUFmLTWOnegSS/installscript.sh: 4: /home/archoniam/mydocs/el_linux_install_140.zip: Permission denied
<archoniam> Can anyone tell me what's wrong here?
<wbadger> mrhyd3, you will probably have more luck in #beryl
<wbadger> screewedup, I never heard that one before..
<genii> zorglu_:  Perhaps dphys-swapfile is what you might need
<Creeture> archoniam: Probably you need to have root permission. Are you doing sudo checkinstall ....
<Geminias> i have not
<wbadger> screewedup, most tutorials tell you to stop the graphical server before you install...
<HEP85> Rageagainstthis: try "scribus". I don't know it, but it seems to be the kind of app you need
<screewedup> wbadger:Could not open the file /home/home/Desktop/NVIDIux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run.
<archoniam> Creeture: Did sudo or root.
<genii> Darn, they left
<wbadger> screewedup, that file path is not right, you have /home twice
<WaxyFresh> im trying to get beryl running do i need aiglx or xgl for a ATI radeon xpress 1150?
<EightEleven> Biteyni: In 7.04 you could click with right on the drive-icon on your desktop and click properties.
<archoniam> Creeture: The problem is that the file it's talking about, the installscript.sh... it's not there.
<Cilay_Mecur> Hello all
<Biteyni> in 5.10?
<archoniam> Creeture: Wait, should i create it again?
<\Ben> anyone able to help with a wireless issue? I have been following 2 long forum posts but still cant get it connected....when i do iwlist scan - it says my wireless interface doesnt support scanning...when i do iwconfig is doent pickup my router. The light is flashing contantly on the usb nic
<Rageagainstthis> HEP85: Thank you i will check out scribus
<EightEleven> Biteyni: If it doesn't work, you could open a terminal and type mount
<JRamsey>  what file protection mask is used as default when a directory is created and how can i change the default behavior?
<gomul> enyone now how if there is a choos what soft could by installed while ubuntu installation?
<Biteyni> well properties loaded and everything
<Creeture> archoniam: installscript.sh is a temporary file that is created by checkinstall and then executed. It's saying that it doesn't have permission to read/write .../el_linux_install_14.zip then the installscript.sh disappears.
<Biteyni> and its telling me the amount of used space
<Biteyni> free space
<WaxyFresh> do i need aiglx or xgl for a beryl useing a ATI radeon xpress 1150? or does it even matter?
<Biteyni> 442169 items, totalling 106.6 GB
<Biteyni> (some contents unreadable)
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Is there a tab Drive and a tab Volume?
<archoniam> Creeture: Well, i had all the permission on this computer i could get! I even used sudo WHILE BEING ROOT! Still, i keep getting perm denied. You know the problem there?
<Biteyni> EightEleven: Nope
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Than that must have been added somewhere between 5 and 7. :)
<Biteyni> lol
<Creeture> archoniam: It depends on whether it's trying to read or write. I can't tell from what you've told me.
<C-{pR0F> how do i change the sudo passwd ??????
<ditoa> hi all
<EightEleven> If you open a terminal and type "mount", you could see the filesystem type
<Biteyni> for volume it has the name i did
<SurfnKid> can someone help me get a Ricoh SD/MMC reader on my laptop loaded?
<SurfnKid> !SD
<naufraghi> hello, some hint to debug a PyQt app using Qt debug symbols?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> !sdhci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdhci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archoniam> C:{pROF: It's your password (If you're admin...) that activates sudo.
<skollie> !root C-{pR0F
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root c-{pr0f - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<screewedup> wbadger:sudo/home/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run: No such file or directory
<ditoa> anyone got a dell XPS M1330 which they are running ubuntu on?
<Creeture> archoniam: The el_linux.zip file - does it exist? What is it? Why is checkinstall trying to touch it?
<archoniam> Creeture: It's trying to write.
<Seoke> Okay well I upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and now my menu bars arents howing on the top and bottom of the screen any ideas on what to do to fix that?
<skollie> !root | C-{pR0F
<ubotu> C-{pR0F: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<younghacker> i need to know some information about postgreSQL
<younghacker> can anyone help me out
<Biteyni> EightEleven: It's starting terminal
<genii> C-{pR0F: Since the password for sudo is the password an admin user has normally, just do: passwd
<archoniam> Creeture: Yes, it exists. It's my eternal lands game ive been trying to install for about ten minutes.
<wbadger> screewedup, make sure you get the path right. try this command - copy and paste it: ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<archoniam> XD
<tamaradiezma> hola
<goofy> has anyone been able to  install Kismet
<Pici> younghacker: Ask away.
<bill_> anyone know if the Linksys EC1000 or any other ExpressCard (laptop) gigabit ethernet cards are supported?
<kismet> :/
<screewedup> wbadger: ok brb
<tamaradiezma> jhjdshjjhdsgah
<wbadger> screewedup, my bad, forgot the beginning :P
<C-{pR0F> archoniam: i've changed my password , but the sudo still uses the old one , so i want to change it !
<tamaradiezma> hjaldjfg
<tamaradiezma> hola
<Seoke> Okay well I upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and now my menu bars arents howing on the top and bottom of the screen any ideas on what to do to fix that? Now i only have access to firefox and terminal since they were on my desktop
<Creeture> archoniam: Try to install it without using checkinstall first. If it works, then troubleshoot checkinstall.
<wbadger> screewedup, sudo ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<alecw1> I'm having a weird problem... if I "copy" text from a program, and then close it, I can't paste it anywhere. Is anyone else having this problem?
<WaxyFresh> do i need aiglx or xgl for a ATI radeon xpress 1150 for running beryl?
<kismet> alecw1, Gnome isn't like windows
<Pici> WaxyFresh: Most likely xgl
<younghacker> cool, ok i have a XML document that i want imported into a database that was created already to hold the information in the document ,, it should be able to populate the tables of the database, are there any automated ways to import this? is pgadmin capable?
<Seoke> Okay well I upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and now my menu bars arents howing on the top and bottom of the screen any ideas on what to do to fix that? Now i only have access to firefox and terminal since they were on my desktop
<Creeture> alecw1: When you get copy/paste in any X application to work predictably, let me know.
<kismet> alecw1, if the applications is closed the text you have copied gets removed from buffer
<alecw1> is there a fix?
<kismet> alecw1, there is an application though
<kismet> yes just a moment
<screewedup> wbadger:sudo: /home/home/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run: command not found THIS IS FUN
<ali1234> how do i install sun j2me for linux on ubuntu?
<alecw1> And will this "bug" be fixed in the next ubuntu release?
<Seoke> Okay well I upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and now my menu bars arents howing on the top and bottom of the screen any ideas on what to do to fix that? Now i only have access to firefox and terminal since they were on my desktop
<kismet> !glipper | alecw1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glipper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goofy> how  do you install madwifi drivers for an atheros wifi card
<Creeture> screewedup: type "pwd"
<wbadger> screewedup, is your user named "home"? that would be really retty complicated
<preaction_> alecw1: it's not necessarily a bug
<Biteyni> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime)
<Biteyni> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<Biteyni> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<Biteyni> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Biteyni> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Biteyni> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<kismet> alecw1, sudo apt-get install glipper, should get you through.
<Biteyni> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Biteyni> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<archoniam> Creeture: Wut? XD | C-{pROF: Wierd, dude. Try sudo login (your login name) . It prompts your password. Enter it. If it dosent work, direct the question to the general public. I'd have no idea from then.
<Biteyni> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<Biteyni> /dev/sda1 on /media/Local Disk 2 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<preaction_> !paste | Biteyni
<ubotu> Biteyni: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Biteyni> that's what i go
<CheesyMonkey> Biteyni, Paste bin ^^
<kismet> alecw1, else search in synaptic i am sure you will find it.
<Seoke> Okay well I upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and now my menu bars arents howing on the top and bottom of the screen any ideas on what to do to fix that? Now i only have access to firefox and terminal since they were on my desktop
<screewedup> wbadger: yes it is
<Biteyni> ^^
<\Ben> please can anyone able to help with a wireless issue? I have been following 2 long forum posts but still cant get it connected....when i do iwlist scan - it says my wireless interface doesnt support scanning...when i do iwconfig it doent pickup my router. The light is flashing contantly on the usb nic also
<alecw1> ok, kismet, I just did it in the terminal
<alecw1> how do I use ti?
<kismet> Seoke, you mean you have upgraded to 7.10 not 6.10. Have you tried disabling desktop effects?
<alecw1> how does it work?
<Seoke> No to 6.10 from 6.06 so that I can continue my upgrade to 7.10
<Pici> younghacker: Thats a bit beyond my knowledge sorry.
<screewedup> i wonder if thats the problem
<wbadger> screewedup, ok then lets try this: add "sh" between "sudo" and the path
<Seoke> ksimet, No to 6.10 from 6.06 so that I can continue my upgrade to 7.10
<Cyber_Stalker> !postit
<wbadger> screewedup, no, it can't be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biteyni> EightEleven: does that mean my external is fine?
<Pici> Seoke: 7.10 is not stable fyi.
<Cyber_Stalker> ahh
<Cyber_Stalker> whats it called
<Cilay_Mecur> anyone know how i can solve this error i get when i trying to install Ubuntu? "Kernal Panic Not Syncing VPS unable to mount root fs on unknown block"
<Cyber_Stalker> !sendit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kismet> alecw1, just stays in tray as far as i know don't have to do anything now you can use copy paste like normal
<archoniam> Creeture: How do i install it without checkinstall? I have no idea here
<Pici> !shipit | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<Cyber_Stalker> thats teh one :D
<Cyber_Stalker> thank yuo
<younghacker> lol no worries,, me and you both,, i want to ask my boss but hes going to be like, are you doing this on company time
<younghacker> lol
<screewedup> wbadger: ok brb
<Creeture> archoniam: Hang on. Where is this game? Is it free?
<kismet> Seoke, i am sorry i do not know.
<alecw1> thanks kismet. Do I need to enter it into session manager?
<alecw1> to boot up on startup/
<kismet> alecw1, if you want it to start everytime you will have to :)
<archoniam> Creeture: Free game. URL is at http://www.eternal-lands.com/
<Seoke> kismet, Could it be something wrong with nautilus is there a way to restart it?
<alecw1> thanks!
<kismet> Seoke, killall gnome-panel from terminal shall re-start nautilus
<kismet> np alecw1
<Creeture> archoniam: Hang on. Downloading it now.
<Creeture> archoniam: Are you running ubuntu feisty?
<archoniam> Creeture: Dang, did'nt think you would go that far with the Q. Yes, i'm running Feisty 7.04.
<Biteyni> helP:
<Biteyni> Couldn't change the permissions of "Local Disk 2" because it is on a read-only disk
<jrattner1> Question: What package installs KDE?
<Seoke> kismet, Theres noway to reload the user interface such as the menus and stuff?
<EightEleven> Bitteny: /dev/sda1 on /media/Local Disk 2 type ntfs
<kismet> Seoke, sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Biteyni> EightEleven: what does it mean?
<ali1234> jrattner1: kubuntu-desktop is probably what you want
<toryl__> \Ben:  that's a huge question, as you've probably found out.  Many people have had success removing the network manager, some with wifi-radar, some with doing everything from the cli.  Try being more specific and maybe someone will have some advice.
<archoniam> Biteyni: Uh, try doing it manually in terminal, whatever it is, just use sudo before your command.
<Cyber_Stalker> will i be able to do this on my ubuntu?
<preaction_> !ntfs-3g | Biteyni
<Creeture> archoniam: It's downloading. Holy moly...23k/s download. I'm gonna go find another mirror. :)
<ubotu> Biteyni: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cyber_Stalker> (ubotu) Cyber_Stalker: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<jrattner1> yes thank youu
<Cyber_Stalker> OOPS
<screewedup> wbadger: ok that opened it but now it says x controll not configured:(
<downhillgames> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkeC7HpsHxo
<EightEleven> Biteyni: You asked if the drive was fat or ntfs, this line tells you. :)
<Cyber_Stalker> will i be able to do this when i install ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<downhillgames> el oh el
<Seoke> kismet, well that opened a file browser and reloaded my desktop... I think I'll just run the update manager and hope it gets fixed in the update
<archoniam> Creeture: Took me a good 6 minutes to download. If you find a good .deb for it tell me!!
<CppIsWeird> whats an rpm?
<downhillgames> Cyber_Stalker, waaay waaay more. compiz fusion is out now
<preaction_> !offtopic | downhillgames
<ubotu> downhillgames: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kismet> Seoke, good luck
<Seoke> kismet, if not i'm going ot have to downgrade to 6.06 again
<downhillgames> preaction_, it'll be ok
<Biteyni> EightEleven: Yeah I know so that means the External Hard Drive is fine?
<Seoke> kismet, Thanks
<kikkomanchow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<EightEleven> Biteyni: And if it is a ntfs disk, but Windows cannot read it, then something is wrong. :)
<Biteyni> It's just shitty windows?
<SurfnKid> how do I delete a string from firefox's config page?
<SurfnKid> there's no way to delete them!
<Cyber_Stalker> downhillgames is it like CPU and gfx intensive?
<Biteyni> its just windows im guessing
<yeniklasor> I'm searching a rss feed application, that must work like this > I will type some keywords, when feed arrived, if feed's topic has my keywords, warn me, if don't have my keywords then don't warn me. Do you know an application like this?
<goofy> anyone know how to get kismet to work with an atheros card
<Cyber_Stalker> the reason im dual booting is cause i saw that vid of beryl and fell inlove
<Pici> SurfnKid: double click on the value field to edit
<downhillgames> Cyber_Stalker, my pentium 3 with 128MB system ram and a geforce 2 32MB AG4x can run it. i'm sure you'll be ok
<Biteyni> ntfs-3g is what i need on ubuntu to write to it
<ali1234> when i try to install sun java wireless toolkit 2.5.1 for linux, it says "no suitable java interpreter was found." does anybody know what i need to do?
<\Ben> yeah toryl__ i understand its huge, thanks for the pointers. ill try be abit more specific.. :)
<kikkomanchow> beryl.. like bait
<Cyber_Stalker> thank goodness :D
<Biteyni> so eh im fine as long as the external is fine
<Cyber_Stalker> !!!
<Biteyni> :)
<wbadger> screewedup, sorry I don't know what that means.
<Cyber_Stalker> IM HAPPY!!!
<Cyber_Stalker> LOL
<Cyber_Stalker> OMG
<nathan_> ntfs3g is awesome!
<downhillgames> Cyber_Stalker, ^_~ i run Fedora
<Cyber_Stalker> im so excited lo l
<archoniam> Creeture: Uhh, wait i need to reg my nick before it.
<kismet> beryl <3
<Cyber_Stalker> oh
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<EightEleven> Biteyni: I still think something is wrong with the drive.
<SurfnKid> Pici, yeah, but the main string, the entire string or boolean
<Cyber_Stalker> fedora less cpu intensive then ubuntu>
<tonsofpcs> anyone know how to get mail working between two machines on my network?  Local [Ubuntu Feisty Fawn]  won't send to my server because the domain isn't found, server [debian sarge]  won't send to local because "mailing to remote domains not supported".  Any ideas?
<SurfnKid> that i cant
<EightEleven> Biteyni: Windows should just be able to read it.
<kismet> Cyber_Stalker, for more info regarding effects, check out #Ubuntu-effects.
<downhillgames> Cyber_Stalker, nah
<Creeture> archoniam: Nevermind. I'll do it open forum.
<screewedup> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<screewedup>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<screewedup>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<screewedup>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Biteyni> well it did but when windows didn't see the drive after the computer was taken off of hybernation it made error in windows
<JRamsey> where's the user specific loging script and what is its name?
<Biteyni> because drive was fine when i turned it off :
<dewey> !ask How does one install software packages form within Ubuntu?  Is there a way I can look through a list of available software and choose which I would like to install?  GParted, etc.
<Pici> !paste > screewedup (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kismet> !paste | screewedup
<nathan_> Is there any way to make your mouse cursor disappear (on purpose I mean)?
<ubotu> screewedup: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Falstius> tonsofpcs: you probably need to configure postfix, that's a book in itself.
<primski> tonsofpcs....hm, perhaps you need a fake dns server and give each machine a FQDN?
<tonsofpcs> primski: shouldn't hosts cover that?
<kismet> dewey, yes syanptic
<primski> hm, proly should yea
<primski> what mail server r u using ?
<dewey> kismet, how do I use syanptic?
<kismet> !synaptic | dewey
<ubotu> dewey: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
* downhillgames notes that users should always use package managers when possible and the 100 series nvidia driver is known to lock X often, especially with video and/or Compositing running
<ali1234> how can i disable smooth scrolling in gaim conversation windows?
<younghacker> i want to add yakuake to the start up programs and i have it there via sessions but it still does not start
<kikkomanchow> dewey: System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<tonsofpcs> primski: on ubuntu, postfix, not sure about the server
<dewey> kikkomanchow - Thanks a lot.
<dewey> kismet - Thank you too!
<JRamsey> !umask | JRamsey
<kismet> np :)
<miramana> how to disable remote logins in ubuntu?
<kikkomanchow> you turn off the computer
<kikkomanchow> jk, iunno
<ali1234> oh nvm, found it
<kismet> miramana, prefrences -> remote desktop
<tonsofpcs> i'm installing postfix on the server [deb]  now
<primski> tonsofpcs, aham... other than try and help u find some tutorial, i dunno, you prolly did all that allreay ?
<DimitrisC> How can I open port 6891 in amsn for my webcam? It says I am behind a firewall or router.
<primski> you only need postfix on sending machine i guess
<OldPink> Hi all
<kismet> DimitrisC, have you installed any firewall on your installation?
<miramana> kismet, thanks
<kismet> np
<EightEleven> Biteyni: I still think you should make a backup.
<nathan_> Is there a way to hide your mouse cursor when zooming in with Beryl?
<kismet> nathan_, try asking in #Ubuntu-effects
<DimitrisC> kismet: I don't think so I just used the default settings in feisty installation. I have a wireless router if that's what causing the problem.
<primski> tonsofpcs, integrating whole mail functionality, is probably too much work for this, you would need a fully functional mail server with mta and mbox, and have a client receive mail thru pop or imap
<dewey> Is there a way to download the fedora core 7 theme and use it with ubuntu?
<kismet> DimitrisC, if you haven't installed a firewall then you probably just need to forward / open the port on your router
<nathan_> kismet, thx
<primski> just sending notes between two comps should be done with less compications imho
<kismet> dewey, gnome-look.org
<OldPink> Just bought a laptop with an ATI Mobility M graphics card. Or something similar. Will it be supported/offered by default? As in the restricted drivers manager?
<tonsofpcs> primski: I don't need netmail, just mail between the two
<downhillgames> ali1234, it's in the first page of preferences towards the bottom... (smooth scrolling)
<Biteyni> EightEleven: I know but the only way to make back up of 130 Gig's of data is to get another HD
<Biteyni> i will make backup though
<ali1234> downhillgames: yeah i found it, thanks though
<downhillgames> ali1234, np
<primski> tonsofpcs, how would you be sending mail? mail client, a script, maybe php ?
<DimitrisC> kismet: Thanks! I just have to do that through the routers setup right? Do I have to do anything else in linux?
<EightEleven> Is all of the 130 Gig really important?
<EightEleven> Or is some data more important than other data? :)
<Falstius> tonsofpcs: I set up a gmail account for my servers to email errors to.  Safer than running my own mail servers.
<fevel> do usb printers work on xp installed on vmware server in ubuntu 7.04
<kismet> DimitrisC, no nothing at all
<YazzY> hi guys
<DimitrisC> kismet: thanks again
<kismet> np
<ali1234> fevel: they should. vmware has USB passthrough so anything with XP drivers should work
<YazzY> how do i enable certain modules at boot ? And how are they disabled?
<screewedup> wbadger: thanks for the help ok
<Pici> !blacklist > YazzY
<wbadger> screewedup, np, sorry I couldn't do more for ya
<younghacker> I've had issues with USB devices in VM's period, regardless of host OS... Maybe it's my version of VM though i have workstation 5
<younghacker> won't even recognize USB floppy
<primski> Yazzy, /etc/models
<primski> erm i mean modules
<primski> :P
<screewedup> wbadger:at least i gotit to open, with your help. now i just need to figure out how to configure x
<younghacker> cig break ,,,brb
<fevel> ali1234: are you sure vmware-server has that 2
<fevel> ??
<wbadger> screewedup, I don't understand what needs to be configures
<Falstius> primski: you keep your pinup pictures in /etc?
<dxdt> kweird/part
<younghacker> www.vmware.com ==== there the coolest other than the usb thing though ,,, check out virtual converters
<Seoke> Can someone please tell me how to access the accessibility panel through a terminal? I dont have menus and I need to access it
<primski> falstius, only the ones i dont want others to see :P
<YazzY> Pici, primski: thanks
<Seoke> Can someone please tell me how to access the accessibility panel through a terminal? I dont have menus and I need to access it
<screewedup> wbadger: says i am running an x server? i don't know what that is lol
<rafaelsc1> Seoke, wait
<tonsofpcs> primski: simple mail from one system to the other.  nothing fancy, just a way to send quick messages to myself from throughout the house
<wbadger> screewedup, oh well that's no problem. the X server is the graphical interface your using.
<primski> tonsofpcs, hm, i dont know, how that could be achieved, have u considered instant messaging server, like jabber ?
<primski> tahts pretty cool for that
<screewedup> hmm
<YazzY> Pici: i think nvidia driver should be loaded somewhere by default but it is not, i need to insmod it manually
<Falstius> tonsofpcs: people used to use something called talk or xtalk for that.
<screewedup> its getting late and i have to go to work in a few.soon i will get this up and running
<MattJ> screewedup, jabberd2 is good (and the easiest server I think)
<MattJ> Sorry
<YazzY> Pici: any idea where the standard modules are listed? those initialized during installation
<wbadger> screewedup, what you have to do is press ctrl+alt+f2, that will get you to a terminal. then you close gdm (graphical interface) with the command: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<screewedup> and i will actualy be able to use ubuntu
<MattJ> tonsofpcs, jabberd2 is good (and the easiest server I think)
<Seoke> Can someone please tell me how to access the accessibility panel through a terminal? I dont have menus and I need to access it
<rafaelsc1> Seoke, gconf-editor
<wbadger> screewedup, then you will be able to run the file . once your done installing reboot your computer (the command is "reboot")
<Seoke> rafaelsc1, K thanks
<MattJ> Seoke, gnome-accessibility-keyboard-properties ?
<rafaelsc1> Seoke, I don't remenmber, cheking
<screewedup> lol says no such file or directory
<dweber1234> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu server on a system with a via raid controller. Via provides a driver for 7.04 but it is a floppy image and not a cd image. Can anyone help?
<Seoke> MattJ, Nope I need to get to the one that lets me turn off the onscreen keyboard automatically starting up I think its messing up my ubuntu because its giving an error then ubuntu stops working
<blubloblu1> i have a weird networking issue. My laptop can suddenly lose it's connection to the router (whilst still saying it's connected). I did some checking with wireshark and I see loads of ARN who-has request from my laptop to the router with my router never replying, is this the cause of my problem?
<wbadger> screewedup, again, remember you need the full path, and you need sudo at the beginnning, and you need the command "sh". so "sudo sh /home/home/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run"
<Falstius> dweber1234: you can mount the image without writing it to disk.
<dweber1234> falstius, so I can mount the floppy img from the live CD?
<Scunizi> dweber1234, have you checked their site to see if it's download-able?
<tim_abell> is anyone else having a problem with rythmbox cutting podcasts short?
<rgl> the clamav-daemon from dapper-backport no longer works due to latests virus definition file change.  any ideia how to make it work again?
<dweber1234> the only thing I could find on their site was a floppy image and a patch file
<Falstius> dweber1234: yep.  Copy the image to the machine (or put it on a usb key), then switch to a terminal (alt-f[2-6] ), and sudo mount -o loop floopy.img /media/floopy
<Falstius> you might have to create /media/floppy
<\Ben> toryl__, sorry to single you out but you answered earlier :P i have removed network manager and put on wifi radar. but when wifi radar scans it says the same thing as if i was doing iwlist scan. it says "rausb0 - interface doesnt support scanning.
<Andyho> every exe I try to run in wine is coming back with could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\prog.exe": Module not found
<dweber1234> and then I can insmod it?
<Falstius> dweber1234: if that's what it takes, yes
<Andyho> tried different settings in winecfg, but still not luck
<dweber1234> k, I'll give that a try, Thanks!
<Andyho> 3 different progs and all the same msg
<Falstius> dweber1234: that would work for a CD image too, or a hard drive image.
<\Ben> am i just out of luck in that my usb nic cant scan? or should it be able to... :s iam using the same one as alot of people on the forum
<dweber1234> Falstius: good to know
<CheesyMonkey> Andyho, #winehq =)
<Andyho> yeah cheesy currently in there :) getting better help in here tho LOL
<rafaelsc1> Seoke, I forgot, Google may tell you
<Seoke> rafaelsc1, I can't google, cant access anything but terminal
<HEP85> Seoke: sudo apt-get install links
<`Matir> Seoke, what's the problem?
<dissection> Hello, I just installed dvd::rip but when I went into preferences, it says xine not found. Exactly what do I need to install? The xine player? I'm confused.
<yeniklasor> How can I install BlogBridge ?
<HEP85> Seoke: it is a web browser for terminal
<rafaelsc1> Seoke, Use links, a browser
<Seoke> 'Matir, I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and now the menu bars for ubuntu are gone I have to access everything through terminals
<Seoke> Hep85, thanks
<Seoke> rafaelsc1, Alright
<dxdt> Seoke: can't you just right click on the desktop or something and add some?
<Seoke> dxdt, No the menu bars are completely gone.. my screensaver doesnt even work now
<dissection> Anyone?
<yan_larra_> I try to install oracle forms 6i, but I have a problem, I need libX11.a
<dissection> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dxdt> Seoke: zoiks!  You could just try to do sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop and see if that metapackage will properly put things in place
<Falstius> Seoke: did you look in ~/.config/autostart?
<Seoke> dxdt, I'll try now
<Seoke> Falstius, What do you mean?
<Falstius> Seoke: when a program is started automatically by gnome, it is generally because there is a link to it in that directory.
<Seoke> Falstius, Alright I'll check thanks mate
<Seoke> dxdt, Didnt work
<dissection> !dvd::rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd::rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seoke> HOpefully the update to 7.04 will fix it -_-
<`Matir> Am I crazy for trying to find a sub-$1000 (USD) laptop with dual core (prefer 2GHz+), 2GB RAM, ipw3945 or atheros wifi, bluetooth, and 14-15" widescreen?
<yan_larra_> Hi, please help me
<Seoke> 'Matir, Have you tried looking at Craigslist... You'd be surprised the deals you find there on laptops =P
<Falstius> `Matir: I've seen stuff like that on craigslist.  Just accept this $4000 cashiers check and send back the extra $3300.
<SlimeyPete> probably not too crazy. You can get a Tosh Satelite with c2d and 1gb RAM and atheros for about 400 quid here in the UK
<dxdt> Seoke: hmmmmmmmm.  what happens if you create a new user and log in as that user, is everything still messed up for the new user?
<Seoke> dxdt, not about to logout I'm down to 11 minutes on the update to 7.04 xD
<`Matir> SlimeyPete, I just wish Toshiba's site was reasonably navigable.
<SlimeyPete> heh
<Zednom> Does anyone know how to get a microphone on a headset working?  I have sound, but can't record in audacity when I select my mic
* SlimeyPete is using the older, 512meg/Pentium Dual-Core version of the same laptop. It works pretty well in Ubuntu. Sound doesn't work right though.
<dissection> How do I install rar-2.80?
<nephish> anyone here using 64bit AMD ?
<JasonF> Hi all, I'm having issues updating a Breezy box. I keep getting 404s on the sources.list.
<yan_larra_> I cant find libx11.a, what can I do?
<`Matir> my current notebook is a P4 @ 2.4G, 512 MB RAM, and bcm43xx wifi... no BT
<SlimeyPete> nephish: I am using amd64 on my desktop
<Scunizi> Zednom, if it doesn't give you an error it might be a couple of things. Make sure the mic is "active" in the sound settings and you may also need to activate the 20db boost for the mic.
<Falstius> Zednom: the usual suspect is forgetting to turn up the line-in or microphone volume in the volume manager.
<Seoke> yan_larra_, everything but find libxll.a =P
<nephish> are you using the x86 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> nephish: 64-bit
<SlimeyPete> though I wish I were using 32-bit
<nephish> how is that working out ? i have one from newegg, most stuff in the forums is kinda old.
<starscream> hmmm, this is a real stupid question, but how do i get a hdd partioned in ubuntu (im a prior windows user)
<Seoke> So do you guys recommend upgrading to 7.10?
<dxdt> yeah
<dxdt> pretty much
<nephish> SlimeyPete_: on the way from newegg i mean
<SlimeyPete> nephish: it works OK but software support isn't brilliant
<SlimeyPete> I'd stick with 32-bit for now if I were you
<Pici> Seoke: No.
<SlimeyPete> there's no noticeable speed difference on my laptop, though that's an Intel rather than AMD
<nephish> Is it just flash and Java that are not, or is there other stuff too?
<sauvin> What's the package manager for ubuntu, and what's the package retriever?
<SlimeyPete> nephish: flash and java are the only big problems
<nephish> missing i mean
<nephish> ok
<Pici> sauvin: dpkg and apt-get
<nephish> yeah, gotta have those
<sauvin> How do they compare to rpm and yum?
<shack> Could someone take alook at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3029218&posted=1#post3029218  | and help me with it?
<nephish> thanks Slimey
<jrib> !software > sauvin (see the private message from ubotu)
<SlimeyPete> nephish: np
<dweber1234> Falstius: if you are still on, I am getting an error trying to mount the image (ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument). Does that mean there is something wrong with the image or am I doing something wrong?
<dweber1234> The command I used is : sudo mount -o loop /home/ubuntu/Desktop/ubuntu7.04_DD.img /media/floppy
<Pici> sauvin: Better imo.
<starscream> please can anyone help me with a partioning problem.......dont make me beg i suck at begging
<Falstius> dweber1234: is there a /dev/loop0?
<sauvin> I'm on Fedora Core right now and am considering jumping to Ubuntu.
<nephish> sauvin: Jump !
<shack> sauvin: Go ahead
<dweber1234> falstius: yes there is
<Dorphalsig> Hello
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Falstius> starscream: gparted is an easy way to do it
<Dorphalsig> I'm trying to setup a DHCP server
<MajorPayne> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ace2016> can someone tell me what the fastest possible way to do a raid setup with 4 sata2 disks is?
<starscream> gparted says filesystem unknown and it wont allow me to del the existing partition
<sauvin> Concern: security.
<shack> Dorphalsig: So how is it going? With your DHCP server?
<starscream> everything down to unmount is ghosted. and unmount doesnt work either
<Ace2016> i want the fastest possible hard drive reads and writes
<Dorphalsig> however... when I try  to get it running... I get this error
<Dorphalsig> subnet 192.168.99.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<Dorphalsig> ack
<Dorphalsig>  Jul 16 14:19:36 ltsp3 dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth0 (192.168.99.3).
<Zednom> Falstius: Well I can hear myself when I use OSS(which is not my mic...) but I sound really distant and there's weird static
<Zednom> If I select my mic it gives me an error opening device error
<Pici> sauvin: fyi, the command is umount not unmoint
<Falstius> dweber1234: if you type in the terminal: "mount | grep loop" does that show anything?
<Dorphalsig> but I DO have a subnet statement
<sauvin> Pici: I wasn't concerned about mounting or unmounting anything.
<Pici> sauvin: er, mistell, sorry.
<sauvin> :D
<dweber1234> falstius: nothing in response
<kramer3d> hey guys im on a wired network, i just installed ubuntu on a laptop and the builtin wireless does not work, can someone help?
<soWhattt> Hey guys how to change my screen resolution to 1115 X 864 coz on the screen resolution  menu im able to change it just for 800xx600 or 1280x1024
<Falstius> dweber1234: I'm trying to see if I have any floppy images to play with.
<CheesyMonkey> !fixres | soWhattt
<ubotu> soWhattt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Falstius> dweber1234: can you post a link to the img?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I've installed a command line system. Now what is the package i need to install to get a gnome desktop?
<dweber1234> falstius: http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/via_ubuntu7.04(x86&x86_64)_sata&ahci_patch_kernel_2-6-x_v1.30_appnote_ver0.8.tar.gz
<jrib> LiNuX_Fr3aK: ubuntu-desktop
<genii> LiNuX_Fr3aK: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dxdt> LiNuX_Fr3aK: well, you could just do the package ubuntu-desktop, but I am not sure at that point why you wouldn't have just installed the desktop version of ubuntu
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> will this get me all i need. I dont want any additional appz
<kramer3d> hey guys im on a wired network, i just installed ubuntu on a laptop and the builtin wireless does not work, can someone help?
<shack> Dorphalsig: Try # cat /etc/sysconfig/dhcpd
<shack> DHCPDARGS=eth1
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I dont want any crap on there. Just ubuntu and gnome to start with
<dxdt> LiNuX_Fr3aK: you might just want to go with gnome and gdm and stuff in that case and configure it manually
<shack> sorry too much paste
<jrib> LiNuX_Fr3aK: ubuntu-desktop gets you the same thing you get if you install ubuntu
<dxdt> kramer3d: sudo iwconfig  what is the output?
<Falstius> dweber1234: you unpacked the tar.gz file first and got ubuntu7.04_DD.img right?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I just want gnome.
<dweber1234> falstius: right
<sauvin> Does the ubuntu installer allow you to specify kde instead of gnome?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> and gdm
<genii> line72:  ubuntu-desktop will install the standard set of ubuntu gnome apps. so if you want a more minimal thing, you may not want that
<jrib> sauvin: you can install kubuntu to get kde by default
<Falstius> dweber1234: worked fine for me.
<_tuzhila> and how i can get kde?
<Dorphalsig> shack ... but I have no eth1
<sauvin> jrib, I was hoping to do it from a DVD that came with a magazine.
<kramer3d> dxdt: lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions, eth1 ESSID"" Nickname "Broadcom 4318"
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I just want gnome base and restricted drivers for my wifi atheros chipset
<dweber1234> falstius: k, let me try again
<jrib> sauvin: well after you install ubuntu, you can install the "kubuntu-desktop" package and get kde as well
<shack> Dorphalsig: http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&q=No+subnet+declaration+for+eth0&btnG=Hae&meta= <-does this help?
<kramer3d> dxdt: i think eth1 is wired conncection
<sauvin> jrib: ah. Good enough.
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I remove my Flash plugin for Firefox?  I want to remove it so I can easily install a new version by just going to any flash page and have Firefox pop up the install bar.
<kramer3d> not sure :(
<genii> gnome-common and gnome-desktop-data may be all you need
<Dorphalsig> already checked that :(
<Dorphalsig> thnx
<kramer3d> dxdt: you there?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> This is why i like gentoo boys. Just install the stuff you need.
<nephish> RoC_MasterMind: how did you install flash?
<`Matir> RoC_MasterMind, you could probably remove the libflashplayer.so file
<dxdt> kramer3d: yeah.  Follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<j85wilson> Ok, so I just installed a program to my home area (./configure --prefix=/home/jsw; make; make install)
<kramer3d> hmkk
<RoC_MasterMind> nephish, that file isn't in my ~/.mozilla direcotyr,
<j85wilson> now, I have $which chicken-setup  gives /home/jsw/bin/chicken-setup
<j85wilson> but
<nephish> no, i mean did you let firefox install it ? or did you use apt universe?
<rafaelscj> Do AIGLX come with ubuntu 7.04?
<RoC_MasterMind> I have no idea how it was installed.
<j85wilson> $chicken-setup  gives bash: /usr/bin/chicken-setup: no such file or directory.
<j85wilson> what gives?
<RoC_MasterMind> I see: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<RoC_MasterMind> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<nephish> then remove it with apt-get remove
<shack> Dorphalsig: What do you have in your /etc/dhcpd.conf
<RoC_MasterMind> What package is it?
<nephish> try that anyway
<shafin> #ubuntu
<nephish> apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<shack> Dorphalsig: use this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<genii> LiNuX_Fr3aK: To find installation candidates just do: apt-cache search gnome|more     this will list all the gnome stuff there are packages for in your system, including the common stuff like gnome-common  etc. For restricted drivers it's a separate package corresponding with what kernel you run.
<Elfboy> Greetings you all again a serious note ,ubuntu and I want to run beryl
<Max00> does ubuntu support raid?
<shack> brb have to make one change to my irssi settings ->
<CheesyMonkey> Elfboy, #ubuntu-effects is the answer :O)
<RoC_MasterMind> nephish, I don't have any package with "flash" in the name, nor that package.
<kramer3d> dxdt: do you reccomend ndiswrapper or native drivers??
<RoC_MasterMind> Max00, of course.
<j85wilson> Why does bash not find a program which is in my $PATH?
<Elfboy> I thought that was just for 3d resolution
<Elfboy> Because I want the cube
<CheesyMonkey> !beryl | Elfboy
<ubotu> Elfboy: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shack> <- done
<Max00> thanks RoC_MasterMind just wanted to make sure before i bought some new drives
<Elfboy> CPU Info: (1 CPU - AMD Sempron 3000+ (Barton), 2.00 GHz, 512KB (2% Load))
<Max00> does it support encyped file systems as well?
<jrib> j85wilson: try 'hash -r'?
<Elfboy> Video card: (nVidia GeForce FX 5500)  Sound card: (Realtek AC97 Audio)
<kramer3d> anyone here use ndiswrapper? is it good?
<Elfboy> do you think my video cards and CPU can handle running the three the acceleration
<j85wilson> jrib: yes that works.  Thank you.  Why does it work?
<RoC_MasterMind> Max00, RAID is a install option right on the alternate CD...because you'll have to format whatever devices you want to make into the RAID...but you can always use md at any time.
<CheesyMonkey> Elfboy, Yes
<jrib> j85wilson: bash remembers stuff, so you have to tell it to forget what it thinks it knows and look again
<Elfboy> and now I have to dual boot Windows XP with ubuntu
<j85wilson> ic
<j85wilson> mkay
<RoC_MasterMind> Max00, Linux does support that, but I don't think Ubuntu makes any effort to help you with that.
<Elfboy> I shall try
<jrib> j85wilson: type: help hash
<j85wilson> jrib: thanks.  man hash was something else
<RoC_MasterMind> Max00, I noticed Debian's 4.0 release has a LVM+Encrypted partitioning method during install.
<toryl__> \Ben:  1. what card are you using, and  2. can you connect to the AP when you specify the values (i.e. not scanning)?
<Elfboy> Not exactly 100% sure how to do this to dual boot using a separate hard drive to hold the linux portion
<RoC_MasterMind> !dualboot > Elfboy
<Max00> thanks RoC_MasterMind ill check debian
<Max00> its pay day on friday so was going to treat my self to 2x500gig sata drives in raid 1
<NixMan> is there a way i can, completely from a .sh file, create a new file, and determine what goes in that file? I'm working on a script, and need to know how to do this.
<RoC_MasterMind> Max00, not half bad...but don't forget RAID is not a backup...RAID won't help you with filesystem problems, your own mistakes, or malicious code.
<genii> NixMan: Yes, but better to ask in #bash
<sauvin> HixMan, there are too many ways to do what you're asking. What are you trying to do?
<Jaeneva> From what I understand, I have to create separate users for my ubuntu system, and samba, is there a way to make samba just use my ubuntu users?
<NixMan> genii: ok, will do, what is it that i need to ask for, is there a name?
<Max00> yeah thats true, i was thinkin of maybe having a os partion and a data partiton
<Elfboy> have one more thing to ask is there a voice recognition software that will work with linux
<sauvin> HixMan, without knowing what you're trying to do, that question has no meaningful answer.
<genii> NixMan: Perhaps how to create and add to files from a scipt
<genii> *script
<Littlegator> I was trying to install Ubuntu on my 250GB hdd, and it failed making a partition... now when I look at the table it says that the entire disk is unused.. is all of the data that was on it deleted and can it be recovered?
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I remove my Flash plugin for Firefox?   I don't have any packaged with "flash" in the name, nor is there a "flashplugin.so" thing in my ~/.mozilla.
<Max00> and use my old 80gig drive for back up
<NixMan> genii: ok, thanks
<Pici> !flash | RoC_MasterMind
<ubotu> RoC_MasterMind: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Elfboy> Coffee !
<genii> AFK, work
<jrib> RoC_MasterMind: why remove it?
<Jaeneva> Anyone?
<Elfboy> all the one thing about windows I will miss is that it has a nice free voice recognition software that I like work in use all the time so I would like to know is there one I can get for linux
<ReSpEcT> ph boy
<jrib> !samba > Jaeneva (see the private message from ubotu)
<RoC_MasterMind> jrib, security vulnerability.
<RoC_MasterMind> jrib, have to upgrade it...and no way to do that without removing it first.
<ompaul> Littlegator, you appear to have deleted everything there, the word backup is now said, and I hope you made one,  as for failed making a partition, usually that is a user mistake to wipe a whole disk is a user choice
<YoLuca> will it be better tp install unbuntu on a 500 GB or 160 GB ? does it really matter about the boot up time ?
<jrib> RoC_MasterMind: what does 'locate libflashplayer.so' do?
<danya_> how can I know the type of processor I have ? I'm on Intel .. but I want to know a 64 or 32 ?
<tritium> danya_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<RoC_MasterMind> Max00, check out this article on slashdot from today: http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/07/07/16/002203.shtml
<RoC_MasterMind> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<RoC_MasterMind> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Jaeneva> I'm not sure I understand whatI 'm reading
<YoLuca> will it be better tp install unbuntu on a 500 GB or 160 GB ? does it really matter about the boot up time ?
<jrib> RoC_MasterMind: what does 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree' return?  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Littlegator> ompaul, the data wasn't massively important or irrecoverable, I was just hoping that I could recover it instead of reinstall all of it again. Anyways, all that I did was create a swap, root, and primary partition for ubuntu using unallocated space, and it failed making the primary partition and then the drive was wiped...
<ReSpEcT> I cant get Synaptic Package Manager to open, in order 2 install BitchX....Is it just me, lol
<ompaul> Littlegator, what format did you try to make / ?
<Littlegator> ext3
<RoC_MasterMind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30141/
<ompaul> Littlegator, and /boot the same?
<Littlegator> yes
<Max00> RoC_MasterMind thanks for the link
<jrib> ReSpEcT: what happens when you try?
<ReSpEcT> ot tries 2 open on bottom of tool bar, then it disappears
<RoC_MasterMind> YoLuca, whichever you like.
<ompaul> Littlegator, so that is most unusual, see where I work I have in the region of 18 machines running ubuntu and the only formatting problems are when I do silly things
<YoLuca> RoC_MasterMind so it will not matter about the boot up speed ?
<jrib> RoC_MasterMind: dpkg -S /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so     and the same for the other location
<Littlegator> ompaul, now it can't even set a disklabel
<ompaul> Littlegator, if you were using that other thing on the same machine it should be reinstalled first
<Littlegator> that other thing?
<ompaul> Littlegator, yeah I have done that a few times :) so what you do with the live Cd is
<ReSpEcT> hrmmm
<Kjellviz> how big are the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu ?  I mean, is it basically the same OS just with different graphical interface, or does it dig deeper than that?
<jrib> Kjellviz: it's different default apps, but they use the same repositories, so the same software is available to you
<ompaul> Littlegator, the thing that some people say is an operating system, however if it is only ubuntu then to get to play with the disk again, do this cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda1
<RoC_MasterMind> jrib, no package found.
<DaRk-NeT> hi all
<ompaul> Littlegator, sorry cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<arnath> heh lol... got a grub 5 error this morning (partition messed up) and then my computer wouldnt start at all, i leave it alone all day and it works again :|
<yeniklasor> What is the best RSS Feed application?
<ompaul> Littlegator, that assumes a disk type
<jrib> ReSpEcT: try to include my name in your reply or I'll miss it.  What does 'gksu synaptic' do in a terminal?
<DaRk-NeT> i need help
<Littlegator> ompaul, I have windows in this box, but it's in an alternate drive that wasn't wiped
<ali1234> where can i get a deb for jdk 1.5?
<jrib> RoC_MasterMind: then just delete both files
<jrib> !java > ali1234 (see the private message from ubotu)
<MrTsunami> DaRk-NeT: don't ask to ask, just ask :D
<Littlegator> ompaul, I'll try running the command one second
<RoC_MasterMind> I'll try that..thanks jrib
<Kjellviz> jrib: ok, so basically if i have problems running world of warcraft in wine in kubuntu, it will be exactly the same in ubuntu ?
<DaRk-NeT> MrTsunami som one speak frensh ?
<jrib> Kjellviz: yeah, very likely
<ompaul> gtg
<Kjellviz> jrib: =(
<jrib> !fr | DaRk-NeT
<ubotu> DaRk-NeT: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_tuzhila> hey, guys, tell me please how i can to build raid 1 on debian?
<DaRk-NeT> ok
<steam>    ?
<DaRk-NeT> tks
<DaRk-NeT> all
<jrib> _tuzhila: ask #debian for debian help :)
<ReSpEcT> jrib: i got it, linux box is just hella slow, lol
<_tuzhila> ok, on ubuntu?
<Kjellviz> jrib: reason for asking is cos i had it working so well on my previous comp running ubuntu, on my new comp i felt like trying kubuntu, and im experiencing issues with running it
<_tuzhila> tell me, how i can do it on ubuntu
<_tuzhila> ?
<RoC_MasterMind> !raid > _tuzhila
<Littlegator> ompaul, permission denied
<_tuzhila> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Cyber_Stalker> is defreagging necissary when your going to shrink a drive ???
<Kjellviz> jrib: it might be hardware related ofc, but i just wondered if taking the time to test in ubuntu would make any difference ><
<steam> I here one Russian?
<Pici> !ru | steam
<_tuzhila> no, i am russian to
<_tuzhila> *too
<Pici> steam: #ubuntu-ru :)
<_tuzhila> !ru
<Pici> hmm
<ubotu> steam:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jrib> Kjellviz: well i don't think it would matter, but it won't hurt to set aside a few gigs and install ubuntu to a new partition to try it out
<Kjellviz> jrib: i might as well blow away kubuntu in that case, since its a fresh install that aint working ><
<Jaeneva> From what I understand, I have to create separate users for my ubuntu system, and samba, is there a way to make samba just use my ubuntu users?
<younghacker> packages that never fully installed and i would rather just remove them instead of reinstall however i get a error message on attempt
<steam> and who does talk in Russian and talks in general? And I am difficult to use a translator
<ompaul> Littlegator, now that the world has a moments balance where are you at with this?>
<Kjellviz> jrib: but doesent kde and gnome handle forinstance sound differently ?
<RoC_MasterMind> !ru | steam
<ubotu> steam:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Littlegator> I tried the command you gave me and I had permission denied
<ompaul> Littlegator, sda is the first sata drive
<younghacker> i think this is the main part of the error message (update-desktop-database:5829): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_string_list: assertion `group_name != NULL' failed
<ompaul> !dualboot | Littlegator
<Kjellviz> jrib: cos thats one of my issues, in ubuntu i was running both OSS and ALSA fine, but in kubuntu i cant get OSS working
<ubotu> Littlegator: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Andyho> woo hoo figured out wine!! not so hard.. guess I better print out a bunch of commands so I don't bug people with dumb questions ;)
<ompaul> Littlegator, ^^ you need to read that
<Kjellviz> jrib: again, this might be hardware related ><
<Littlegator> >___>
<Dumderflu> Can anyone help me?  I got my wireless up and running, but froze up and had to shut down.  Now it doesnt work.
<Andyho> now I just gotta figure out if there's a linux prog like active desktop calendar.. there's gotta be..
<younghacker> how can i remove packages that were not completely installed
<younghacker> (update-desktop-database:5829): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_string_list: assertion `group_name != NULL' failed
<ompaul> !wireless | Dumderflu (please read the info from ubotu - wireless is not trivial)
<ubotu> Dumderflu (please read the info from ubotu - wireless is not trivial): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<younghacker> thats my error message
<Shadow_Warrior> younghacker: try sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Kjellviz> Andyho: running Ubuntu or any other distro ?
<Shadow_Warrior> if I'm not mistaking.
<younghacker> ok
<steam> I got client IRC, but, can (while does not can) not them use unfortunately. Help me, please
<Littlegator> ompaul, what does this have to do with anything? They're installed on different hard drives...
<ompaul> Littlegator, lots
<jrib> steam: can you rephrase?  I don't understand
<Cyber_Stalker> any one here familiar with dual booting?
<rolnics> hi talking wireless is there, has anyone got a solution to using the netgear wn311b?
<ompaul> Littlegator, it puts a boot manager on the first disk to choose from unless you got vista in which case the rules change and I don't know them
<Kjellviz> steam: type: /join ubuntu-ru
<Littlegator> ompaul, I laready have GRUB =\
<younghacker> would i have to put the package name into that command somewhere?
<Kjellviz> steam: if it does not work, type: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Shadow_Warrior> younghacker: nah... it should automatically discover errors...
<Shadow_Warrior> let me see
<Littlegator> ompaul, I've had ubuntu installed before, but it had a really annoying problem and the only solution anyone could give was "do a fresh install"
<ompaul> Littlegator, well you need to install again from scratch from what you have said
<younghacker> i see
<Kjellviz> jrib: i think he means he has got IRC client, its working but he doesent know how to use
<younghacker> when i run that command it puts me at like a help screen so i am trying to figure what to omit
<ompaul> Littlegator, anything else is a waste of your time,
<Littlegator> ompaul, I'm trying to install from scratch =\
<ompaul> Littlegator, ergo the dual boot option I gave you
<Falstius> Littlegator: if you want to install xp after you have ubuntu installed, you really only need to reinstall grub.  This can be done pretty easily from a liveCD, you can find instructions on the web.
<steam>  I do not talk on in English Only with a translator(((
<photo_nut> Is there a better desktop than gnome in anyone's opinion that I should try? What I would like is to keep gnome but to get a better panel. Any suggestions?
<Littlegator> falstius, I already have windows installed, I am just trying to reinstall ubuntu
<Andyho> kjellviz: only ubuntu on this machine
<CheesyMonkey> steam, What language?
<flukierdonut> hey everyone
<Shadow_Warrior> Argh... it did give me the command one time when there were dependency problems :/
<Shadow_Warrior> younghacker: sudo dpkg --configure -a :D
<steam> I am Russian
<Shadow_Warrior> Hello steam :)
<younghacker> cool thanks guys
<Kjellviz> Andyho: theres an application called gdesklet that will let you add calendar to the desktop
<Shadow_Warrior> It worked? :D
<Kjellviz> Andyho: gotta check the name again, one sec
<younghacker> yea i can tell it's working because the first package it went to was the broken one.... thanks again
<Shadow_Warrior> steam: Don't really know if someone can talk russian hope they do.. :/
<Kjellviz> Andyho: yeps, its gdesklet
<jrib> steam: type:   /join #ubuntu-ru
<Kjellviz> Andyho: no idea if its supported etc, and i found it a bit buggy, but its all ive found so far ><
<steam> good-bye. Be happy in undertaking
<Littlegator> Can anyone tell me how I can create a disklabel for hda?
<Kjellviz> lol
<Andyho> Kjellviz: does it let you put notes on it as well? I usually use active desktop calendar with the 3 calendar display and notes/tasks to the right.. I'm only on day 2 of running strictly ubuntu but so far LOVING it! :)
<ompaul> Littlegator, you don't need to, they are not needed
<RoC_MasterMind> Littlegator, why would you want to?
<Littlegator> ompaul, I can't create partitions without a disklabel...
<ompaul> Littlegator, you can
<Littlegator> ompaul, it's refusing to let me
<Kjellviz> Andyho: no idea, havent tried the calendar yet, i dont use those but rather outlook-kinda calendars instead
<ompaul> Littlegator, just accept the defaults
<ompaul> Littlegator, stop what you are doing and start again
<liorkamer> i install amsn and he want tls where i get it ?
<ompaul> Littlegator, it is designed to be easy
<khin> hi is there some program that will allow me to highlight a word and then have its dictionary definition displayed
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty?
<Littlegator> ompaul, I don't know what you mean by accept the defaults, but I'm not going to use an entire 250gb hdd for Ubuntu alone. I want 200 of it for storage purposes
<RoC_MasterMind> khin, highlight it in what program?
<RoC_MasterMind> I use the CLI program dict when I want a definition
<Kjellviz> allright, im off to installing ubuntu as a last resort and hope for a functional PC again =(
<ompaul> Littlegator, then you choose manual and point to disk 2 and then you tell it you want 49G for / and give it 1G for swap and then give the rest to /data or some such
<ripley> just a stupid beginners question ;) where do i get gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (universe)? i want to use the mp3 codec but i can't find this damn gstreamer plugin...synaptic only servs the "good" packages ...thanx for your help in advance
<Kjellviz> wish me luck, ill need it!
<Littlegator> ompaul are you not listening? I can not tell it I want 49G for it because I can not create partitiong because there is not a disklabel
<ompaul> Littlegator, however do you think that if you did one full install on that disk and then went back it might be easier for you
<RoC_MasterMind> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 528 kB
<RoC_MasterMind> ripley, it's in universe
<khin> would it be possible to make a program that can look up whatever words you highlight in any other program
<ompaul> Littlegator, tell you what I have a lappy here that needs a reinstall and I will get to that point on it and
<ripley> RoC_MasterMind: thanx a lot
<ompaul> Littlegator, tell you what you need to do
<RoC_MasterMind> khin, sure, it's possible to make anything.
<Littlegator> ompaul I know how to install normally. I have been running a dual boot with ubuntu and windows xp for about 2 years.. I am just trying to reinstall ubuntu and I am getting an unorthodox error
<khin> i think that would be a useful program
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty? it dies right before login screen
<kramer3d> hey guys im trying to uninstall ndiswrapper and when i try sudo make uninstall ndiswrapper it gives me this error ===>  *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<sdloo> gn8
<kramer3d> can someone help?
<robokop> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found
<robokop> what can i do about it
<walls> need some advice on install of ubuntu ne1? cheers
<CheesyMonkey> walls, Just ask away, someone will help :)
<Jorito> server eu.undernet.org
<khin> you must code a patch for glibc by tomorrow or else
<RoC_MasterMind> oh noes!
<walls> installed ubuntu as a partition and installation seemed ok till it rebooted into it. took forever to reach login screen and it couldnt reach desktop
<walls> it=i
<DarkRaven> #ubuntu-doc
<c00i90wn> Hi, how do I remove a known wirless network from network-manager ?
<DrakeJustice> robokop: place a new libstdc++.so.6 (obviously not with that name) in /lib and directly link to it with the program that uses it
<ompaul> Littlegator, do this with your install in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l " shove it into paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<robokop> DrakeJustice: an d how should i get another libstdc++
<Caydel> hello al
<Caydel> l
<Caydel> does anyone know how to prevent the filemanager being launched when I install a new CD?
<khin> hi i see i can view the vista partitions in ubuntu. can i get write access to these partitions? & can i get vista to see my ubuntu partition?
<CheesyMonkey> !ntfs-3g | khin
<ubotu> khin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Caydel> it ends up blocking disk reads when I am trying to install multi-disk programs in wine
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty? it dies right before login screen any ideas?
<RoC_MasterMind> khin, Windows does not support non-MS filesystems...   there is an old tool you can use called explore2fs or something./
<PinkFloyd> Is there a program I can run to format a drive in my computer that Ubuntu *isnt* on?
<Littlegator> ompaul: http://www.pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30147/
<Caydel> PinkFloyd: gparted
<PinkFloyd> ok thanks
<jrib> PinkFloyd: use the ubuntu livecd
<RoC_MasterMind> PinkFloyd, put in an boot an ubuntu CD and click System/Admin/GNOME partition edoitor
<walls> when booting from cd to install ubuntu i get an error msg along the lines  of "buffer I/o error on dev fdo logical block 0" - i went on to install ubuntu and it wouldnt boot into dektop after installtion? help ne1? :))
<PinkFloyd> I found a LiveCD of Gparted, I'll use it
<PinkFloyd> plus
<Littlegator> ugh it's not working ompaul one second...
<PinkFloyd> I can just unmount the drive and just format it inside of Ubuntu
<profanephobia> so i cant wait for the dual monitor GUI in the new release
<Littlegator> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30147/
<\Ben> and play the division bell in the background while running it :P
<Caydel> does anyone know how to prevent Nautilus from being launched when I install a new CD?
<Falstius> PinkFloyd: the one advantage of using gparted from your installed system is that you can't accidentally format the drive you're using.
<dk> when i put in my ubuntu disk and try to boot from it i get this message:
<Caydel> I mean, insert a new CD
<dk> "BusyBot v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash). Enger 'help' for a list of built in commands
<dk> (initramfs)
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty? it dies right before login screen any ideas?
<ompaul> Littlegator,  that is a small L
<Littlegator> L?
<profanephobia> i had that problem but couldnt find a solution ... after logging on with another keyboard it started working though
<PinkFloyd> Falstius, ok I'll run Gparted inside of Ubuntu then
<PinkFloyd> Falstius thanks
<c00i90wn> So, no one knows how to remove a known wireless network from nm-applet ?
<RoC_MasterMind> PinkFloyd, however, you will have to reboot after creating a new partition table...so it's best to use a livecd anyway
<\Ben> PinkFloyd, i also reccomend the division bell for background music to make sure it works :p
<profanephobia> c00i one sec ill post help
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty? it dies right before login screen any ideas?
<c00i90wn> profanephobia: ok :)
<vbgunz> I've done probably a dozen installs on a dozen computers. friends and family. I've used Ubuntu since the end of Hoary and never really had a problem. Now, with 7.04, I cannot *install* the OS using the live cd. I keep getting a grub-install error at the end? whats up, is this common? whats the fix? use the alternate?
<RoC_MasterMind> vbgunz, is that a burned CD or ordered CD?
<mhz`-> did check the cd for defects?
<RoC_MasterMind> yeah
<Falstius> vbgunz: you could probably install grub manually.
<vbgunz> an ordered CD, it keeps complaining grub-install (hd0) failed...
<KarateKat> I have enabled the "universe" repository on a feisty livecd, yet I can't find this package w/ synaptic or apt-get.. any ideas why? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/bkhive AND http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/samdump2
<khin> why when i try to write to my vista partition it says i dont have permissions
<ompaul> Littlegator, I take it you have a fiesty CD
<vbgunz> Falstius: I tried restoring grub *but* don't think I can restore something that has never been installed as I failed again miserably at it. how do you *just* install (not restore) grub?
<Littlegator> ompaul, it's edgy..
<Pici> KarateKat: Thats the gutsy version that you linked to.
<KarateKat> I need to recover an XP administrator password from an old ghost image I just restored.. though packages.ubuntu.com shows those tools available they don't show up in the package manager..=0
<KarateKat> hrmm
<jrib> KarateKat: are you sure those exist on feisty?
<KarateKat> not sure.. better check
<Pici> KarateKat: They dont look like they exist in feisty.
<ompaul> Littlegator, it is not much different
<walls> when booting from burned cd to install ubuntu i get an error msg along the lines  of "buffer I/o error on dev fdo logical block 0" - i went on to install ubuntu and it wouldnt boot into dektop after installtion. help ne1? :))
<walls> ive checked the iso file and its fine
<Genomsaren> hi
<Falstius> vbgunz: grub-install .. you should google for detailed instructions.
<ompaul> Littlegator, have you pasted it output of the command yet, not a number 1 but a lower case L
<thebigham> hello everyone
<KarateKat> they don't.. hrmm
<slmnhq> how can i add a network printer to my feisty box? "Add a Printer" dialogue asks me to install a driver in the second step... i have none
<Genomsaren> I have a serious problem with my gdm
<KarateKat> guess I will need gutsy.. thanks
<profanephobia> i need a good remote port sniffer for my network for ubuntu...any ideas?
<Littlegator> ompaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30147/
<thebigham> i just installed unbutu for the very first time, and i have a little problem
<Genomsaren> and kdm doesnt wokr in my pc
<vbgunz> Falstius: yeah, no joke, I man grub-install and came up with nothing useful; or anything that'll work
<thebigham> it resized my windows partition to 40gb which is not enough
<ompaul> Littlegator, well it seems you did not read my last note, that makes it very hard for you to progress
<ompaul> Littlegator, have you pasted it output of the command yet, not a number 1 but a lower case L
<khin> how do i change the permissions so that i can write to my vista partition
<mhz`-> did check the cd for defects?
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty? it dies right before login screen any ideas?
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > khin (see the private message from ubotu)
<slmnhq> i have a adobe postscript printer on my network, how can i print to it from my feisty box?
<RoC_MasterMind> profanephobia, nmap.
<thebigham> i cant seem to resize the ubuntu partition with partition magic
<thebigham> can anyone help
<thebigham> it used up 140gb of my hard drive
<Anlar> lol@evolution.. sheesh.. 1300 non-triaged bugs in bugzilla :-D talk about being unmaintained!
<RoC_MasterMind> thebigham, yeah ditch that junk and use GNOME PARTITION EDITOR on the ubuntu livecd
<khin> i thought ntfs-3g comes w/ dapper? & i can read from the vista i just cant write
<furenku> is it possible to install ub untu studio on a laptop with an amd turion 64
<furenku> ??
<Anlar> khin: think again
<nate_> hey i just ran the software update and now when i rebooted my X server won't start complaining it didn't load the NVIDIA kernel module and nvidia.ko can't be loaded
<jrib> khin: ntfs-3g is not in dapper repos
<thebigham> how can i reduce the size of ubuntu and add it to windows partition
<RoC_MasterMind> thebigham, GNOME PARTITION EDITOR
<thebigham> Okay =)
<MajorPayne> thebigham: It's on the live cd.
<Littlegator> oh wow ompaul sorry >_>
<nate_> can anyone help me get X back up
<walls> possible reasons why ubuntu doesnt load into desktop after installation?
<ripley> RoC_MasterMind: i've installed every gstreamer package synaptic servs but i still doesnt play mp3-files.... :/
<Falstius> slmnhq: system->administration->printers, add printer, use a detected printer (hopefully)
<nate_> it's saying it can't open nvidia.ko but it's pointing to a place that it shouldn't be
<Littlegator> ompaul, I don't get an output...
<SurfnKid> anyone know where I can get help installing a Ricoh SD memory card reader?
<slmnhq> Falstius, the HP LasterJet 8000 shows up (step 1)
<nate_> anyone know what file i edit to undo that
<slmnhq> Falstius, but in step 2, Manufacturer, Model, etc are blank
<Falstius> slmnhq: if it is generic postscript, it shouldn't be a problem.
<ompaul> Littlegator, ehh you don't .... you better tget a new install disk then cos that command has to work out of the box or you can't install
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty? it dies right before login screen any ideas?
<nate_> can anyone help me get X back up
<slmnhq> Falstius, on my mac book i use it as a generic postscript
<taime1> if i am still running edgy, can i upgrade all my packages and still use the newest beryl packages? or do i have to do a dist-upgrade?
<conorkirkpatrick> I installed Ubuntu to my HD, and I know X doesn't work on the card for some reason, but is there a key combo that will put me at a shell?
<MajorPayne> !ask | nate_
<ubotu> nate_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nate_> ubotu: i already asked it multiple times
<Littlegator> ompaul, okay.. I guess I'll order a disk.. how long to they take to arrive, normally?
<ompaul> taime1, I would do a fresh install you really don't want to break the box in new and interesting ways methinks
<slmnhq> Falstius, but on feisty i don't get the option to select "postscript" driver for it... suppose it's not installed?
<ompaul> Littlegator, 6 weeks or so, better to find a mate with a working box
<Szeraax> WisdomWlf: now, you dont happen to be wisdomwolf do you?
<ompaul> Littlegator, and get them to burn you a CD or burn one yourself from your windows machine
<MajorPayne> nate_: You did not say what is wrong.  Error messages/describe your problem.  You are not giving people very much to go on.
<Agip> the ubuntu HDD does not leave me erase because it says it is full
<Agip> what about that?
<ripley> !info gsteamer ugly
<ubotu> Package gsteamer does not exist in feisty
<Littlegator> ompaul, are you sure it's the cd? I've used this cd for multiple installs.. why couldn't it be a problem with a partition table?
<ripley> !info gstreamer
<ubotu> Package gstreamer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<taime1> i guess my question is: will beryl work with edgy? or do i need to upgrade to feisty?
<conorkirkpatrick> I installed Ubuntu to my HD, and I know X doesn't work on the card for some reason, but is there a key combo that will put me at a shell?
<nate_> MajorPayne: i already did but here it goes again, i updated software via the system update and then when i rebooted X failed saying it didn't load nvidia module into kernel because it can't find .../nvidia.ko
<ompaul> Littlegator, you can't run fdisk -l (the lower case L not the number 1 as you did on the test) so you got a problem
<taime1> conorkirkpatrick: alt+f1 or f2
<conorkirkpatrick> nate_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Falstius> slmnhq: it is installed, you could just choose manufacturer: generic, then postscript.
<nate_> k
<Littlegator> ompaul, yes it's a problem but why is the install disk the culprit?
<taime1> conorkirkpatrick: alt+ctrl+f1 or f2   sorry
<PF|Ubuntu> Ok Ive got a bit of a problem. Im getting ready to format my Win98 HD so I can use it as storage. The problem is, I think the MBR is on that drive and Im working if it'll screw GRUB up or if there's anything I can do about it?
<Agip> the ubuntu HDD does not leave me erase because it says it is full?
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: hmm, those ddidn't do anything...
<nate_> conorkirkpatrick: no such package
<slmnhq> Falstius, ok.. on my box i can't even select manufacture "generic"... not sure why, it's an empty pull-down
<taime1> conorkirkpatrick: really?
<conorkirkpatrick> nate_: I know it exists, make sure you typed it right, I just installed it yesterday
<mhz`-> anyone use a microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0a w/ fiesty? it dies right before login screen any ideas?
<login_> hello , i have a question about the kernel. Does it the ubuntu kernel say that it is the ubuntu kernel?
<nate_> conorkirkpatrick: sudo apt-cache search doesn't even show it
<nate_> just nvidia-glx
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: Yes, really :D X doesn't work, so this has to be a text shell, were those the combos to kill X and go into text mode?
<JasonF> Anyone know where I can find a 40x40 png of the Ubuntu logo with a transparent BG?
<taime1> conorkirkpatrick: no... thats just how i switch between ttys
* JasonF is trying to pretty up his nagios extinfo
<PF|Ubuntu> Ok Ive got a bit of a problem. Im getting ready to format my Win98 HD so I can use it as storage. The problem is, I think the MBR is on that drive and Im working if it'll screw GRUB up or if there's anything I can do about it?
<erisco> gvim was removed from my computer yet all my .php files are trying to open up with it... how do I fix this.?
<Falstius> slmnhq: that's weird.  Can you post a screenshot of step 1 and step 2?
<nate_> this is incredibly annoying
<slmnhq> Falstius, ok, let me try
<jrib> JasonF: they are on the wiki, but I don't remember the page offhand.  let me see if i can find it again
<Littlegator> PF|Ubuntu, as long as that is not set as the first hdd to boot, there won't be any problems
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: Do you have any idea how I can get to a shell at all? (be it from another computer, or right on the host?)
<ompaul> Littlegator, cos you need to run that program or I can't help you with your install
<PF|Ubuntu> Littlegator, so if Ubuntu is the first drive set to boot, it's fine?
<Littlegator> pf|Ubuntu, yes
<PF|Ubuntu> Littlegator, what if GRUB isnt installed on the Ubuntu disk?
<taime1> conorkirkpatrick: is there an option in the boot loader?
<nate_> conorkirkpatrick: i'm just going to try and install nvidia-glx again
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: lemme look
<Cyber_Stalker> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<login_> hello , i have a question about the kernel. Does it the ubuntu kernel say that it is the ubuntu kernel?
<Littlegator> PF|Ubuntu, I'm actually not sure, now that you mention it. It /should/ be fine but I have never experience ubuntu without GRUB
<slmnhq> Falstius, where would you like me to post the screen shots?
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: I assume it is recovery mode?
<MajorPayne> login_: That sentence doesn't make any sense.
<nate_> conorkirkpatrick: why would it be trying to open /lib/modules/mykernel/volatile/nvidia.ko instead of the real nvidia.ko
<PF|Ubuntu> I accidently screwed up a HD one time by deleting the Win partition
<PF|Ubuntu> I dont want to do the same
<PF|Ubuntu> I just want to reformat as storage
<conorkirkpatrick> nate_: IDK, but try apt-get update then install nvidia-glx-new, I am %100 sure that exists
<login_> i am asking ifthe ubuntu kernel has any type of stamp on it or something that says it is made by ubuntu or smth
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: Ah, It dropped me to a shell :)
<walls> can any1 please shed some light on why a clean install of ubuntu as a partition hasnt worked? btw the boot takes forever and i dont reach the desktop!!!
<taime1> conorkirkpatrick: cool
<slmnhq> send Falstius Step1.png
<conorkirkpatrick> nate_: In fact, I am fixing mine, and I am downloading the package as we speak (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<slmnhq> send Falstius Step2.png
<login_> anyone?
<conorkirkpatrick> !logo | jasonf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cappy> not sure login_
<Falstius> slmnhq: you should be able to post them to pastebin or some such (I've never actually done it)
<login_> ok cappy . anyone get an idea?
<conorkirkpatrick> Now, I keep asking this (I need to write it down :P) What command restarts gdm?
<nate_> conorkirkpatrick: why the hell won't that show for me
<ompaul> login_, the kernel is not where it identifies itself, you can run uname -a and get some clues but if I understood what motivated your question then I might have a more constructive answer foryou
<taime1> does beryl work on edgy?
<conorkirkpatrick> nate_: IDK I don't know much about apt-get's strange ways... ask around
<nate_> taime1: yes
<taime1> sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes?
<Falstius> conorkirkpatrick: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Falstius> conorkirkpatrick: er, sudo ...
<thebigham> I tried the partition eiditor in the ubuntu live CD to resize the ubuntu partition and it didnt work
<thebigham> can someone help me with this probrlem
<bmk789> i have tried the liveCD and alternate CD to install feisty on my PC and they both freeze. the alternate freezes are partman-ext3, what could be the problem
<login_> what motivated it is that i am remastering ubuntu and i need to know if i should compile kernel 2.6.22 myself or keep the ubuntu one. Also , when i try to compile myself the klernel is completely large .(like 500 mb and the deb is 190 mb) while the ubuntu kernel is smaller
<jrib> JasonF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official I'll add it to the bot as !logo
<PF|Ubuntu> thebigham, try the alternate CD
<taime1> thebigham: use gparted live cd. if you are resizing an ntfs partition, you need to defrag it first
<Littlegator> ompaul, I rebooted and fdisk -l worked
<Jordan_U> thebigham, You can onluy resize the tail of ext3 partitions
<PF|Ubuntu> How can I tell where GRUB is installed?
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: Oh, I know why that doesn't work. I think X is locking up when I try to start it, or X is showing up on the other 2 of my 3 monitor ports :P
<thebigham> then what could i do
<taime1> conorkirkpatrick: i see
<taime1> PF|Ubuntu: 'locate grub"
<taime1> PF|Ubuntu: or 'whereis grub'
<ompaul> login_, well to keep it easy I would keep the ubuntu kernel  == you could end up with a bucket load of problems the other way
<surviver> is there a possibility to set at each workspace a different wallpaper?
<bmk789> i have tried the liveCD and alternate CD to install feisty on my PC and they both freeze. the alternate freezes are partman-ext3, what could be the problem?
<jrib> surviver: google for wallpapoz
<conorkirkpatrick> taime1: On the integrated one, It is a garbled mess
<PF|Ubuntu> I meant, which HD GRUB is loaded onto
<Falstius> conorkirkpatrick: I think it should show up on all of the ports unless you configure it not to.
<lastkey> Hi, I can connect my msn account on PIDGIN, amsn is not working either, help
<PF|Ubuntu> I dont want GRUB to screw up on me
<surviver> jrib, hy there and ill take a look :d
<Jordan_U> surviver, Yes, I don't remember how to do it though
<lastkey>  Hi, I can not connect my msn account on PIDGIN, amsn is not working either, help
<ompaul> Littlegator, in the time since I said I was going to reinstall I have done so and have the laptop doing its reboot between install and first boot
<login_> ya that is what i was thinking to but if there is some type of thing saying that it belongs to ubuntu or somehting then i dont want to use it. But the fact that it is light intrigues me
<ompaul> Littlegator, feisty has no such issues
<beni_> how can i show all devices i've plugged in via console? Like Processor, Ram, CDRom, Ethernet, HDD etc
<beni_> and configure them, of course
<thebigham> is there any step by step guide to reduce the size of the ubuntu partition and add it to the windows parition????
<Syntux> does rsync work with bz2 files ?
<ompaul> thebigham, no
<thebigham> =(
<ompaul> thebigham, if you have partition magic or some such program maybe you can do something
<conorkirkpatrick> Falstius: It isn't showing up on the secondary port on the video card.
<thebigham> i tried partition magic
<thebigham> it doesnt work
<thebigham> i can click on the resize option
<conorkirkpatrick> Falstius: Wasn't there a command that reconfigured X? (It isn't dpkg, it was nvidia-config or somehting)
<thebigham> cant**
<mikeyb> when i try to use the nvidia utility to save to X configuration file" it gives me the error unable to remove old X config backup file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup ... any ideas / suggestions
<Littlegator> ompaul, it looks like my partition table is back in the installer... I don't think the disk was actually wiped
<ompaul> Littlegator, have fun
<Jordan_U> thebigham, Like I said, you can only resize the tail of an ext3 partition, you could add another partition after Ubuntu and put files there, or just use the ext2 driver for windows to write to your ext3 partition
<conorkirkpatrick> mikeyb: run it with sudo in front of it
<mikeyb> ok
<mikeyb> thank you conor
<conorkirkpatrick> mikeyb: no prob, and also you helped me too, I forgot the command to reconfigure it :P
<mikeyb> wait, do you know where the nvidia configuration utility can be launched from?
<mikeyb> because I did it from the apps menu
<conorkirkpatrick> mikeyb: The console (may be called terminal)
<mikeyb> i mean the file location to launch from terminal
<conorkirkpatrick> mikeyb: It should just work if you type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mikeyb> okay
<Jordan_U> mikeyb, gksudo nvidia-settings
<mikeyb> even better
<mikeyb> :)
<conorkirkpatrick> mikeyb: Yeah, do that, it is in a GUI
<conorkirkpatrick> mikeyb: :D
<magnetron> #trivia
<mikeyb> oh, one more question to make my life easier: anyone know a shortcut command to launch terminal or konsole?
<conorkirkpatrick> YES! WAHOO! I never knew I would love nVidia's logo so much :')
<mikeyb> or how to view many shortcuts?
<conorkirkpatrick> X started
<mikeyb> haha
<surviver> jrib, u know anything about this? :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30151/
<Littlegator> ompaul, it seems that the error is occuring when it tries to delete my old linux partition.. I was reinstalling ubuntu and had a random power spike which caused it to reboot, and my install was screwed up
<Littlegator> ompaul, now I can't delete the offendind partition
<ompaul> Littlegator, do sudo fdisk -l please and paste it
<surviver> jrib, ow i think i know su .. i test
<surviver> jrib, jup idd sry for interupt
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody know why my menubar dissapears when I enable desktop effects?
<Falstius> conorkirkpatrick: dpkg-reconfigure xorg I think
<conorkirkpatrick> Falstius: Are you sure? I just used nvidia-xconfig and it fixed it, is there a possibility that running that command will break X again?
<Falstius> conorkirkpatrick: there is a not about that in the beryl wiki entry on ubuntu (the one they link in the #ubuntu-effects title)
<Littlegator> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30152/
<Falstius> conorkirkpatrick: they do similar things.  If it works, don't break it.
<beni_> how can i show all devices i've plugged in via console? Like Processor, Ram, CDRom, Ethernet, HDD etc
<beni_> and configure them, of course
<toryl__> mikeyb: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Falstius> conorkirkpatrick: er, they changed the topic.  This is the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<conorkirkpatrick> Falstius: The main thing I wanted was the cube workspaces, And if I just turn that on, the titlebar is back, now how do you show the cube?
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, ctrl+alt+ mouse drag
<intrin> hello
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: What should I be dragging? because that didn't do anything (maybe I didn't enable the cube, lemme check)
<intrin> any idea what would cause my control-c to type c, instead of doing the command?
<intrin> well control-anyletter
<intrin> it just up  and stoped working
<ompaul> Littlegator, I don't see a second drive there
<intrin> ie: control-c for breaking ping, or control-x for exiting pico
<Kenz1> how do I set up wireless on ubuntu commandline install / server install? no network-manager
<Theory> a broken ctrl key?
<Littlegator> ompaul, neither do I... I can see it in gparted, but it's not on fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> intrin, Does the control key show up in xev?
<leitao> After update from 6.10 to 7.04 my firefox is so unstable. Everytime it is crashing. Did anyone see this problem?
<intrin> jordan, how do i look, new to nix :/
<leitao> how could I "debug" it to see what is going on?
<Jordan_U> leitao, Try disabling flash
<kjellviz> any idea why the update manager wants me to upgrade to kernel .16 while apt-get does not ?
<leitao> Jordan_U: yes, I think flash is related to it, since when I am on youtube, it crash almost every time.
<leitao> Jordan_U: is there any fix to it?
<ompaul> Littlegator, what kind of a disk is it on gparted sda or hdb or what?
<conorkirkpatrick> What command tells me where I left my damn GameCube controller? ;)
<Littlegator> ompaul, it's hdb
<Kenz1> how do I set up wireless on ubuntu commandline install / server install? no network-manager
<Jordan_U> leitao, Not really :(
<ompaul> Littlegator, do fdisk -l /dev/hdb
* genii sips coffee and thinks about a loccube command
<Littlegator> connorkirkpatrick, sudo apt-get eyes
<c00i90wn> I have an OpenVPN connection configured on my network-manager and configured it so that when connected every request for 10.8.0.0/24 is tunneled across it
<Jordan_U> Kenz1, man iwconfig
<leitao> Jordan_U:  at 6.10 it works finely.
<c00i90wn> the problem is that when I connect to it /etc/resolv.conf gets replaced with an empty file
<aantn> !flashamd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashamd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c00i90wn> and I can't browse anmore
<x89x> hello
<aantn> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<x89x> i want help
<Kenz1> Jordan_U: I know how to use iwconfig... but how do i save my settings for reboot?
<x89x> want help mounting a unmounted FAT32 partitiion
<c00i90wn> so, how can I avoid that behavior?
<Jordan_U> Kenz1, /etc/network/interfaces
<kjellviz> are there considered to be any problems with running Amarok on Ubuntu ? (gnome)
<PriceChild> kjellviz, no
<genii> Kenz1: For help on syntax of that file do   man interfaces
<\Ben> if i get the error 'interface doesn't support scanning' on my wireless usb .... it is problem with the actually usb nic or the install?
<LukeEkblad> Hey
<LukeEkblad> I need help
<RichW> what do i add to crontab to make a command run every 5 minutes?
<kjellviz> PriceChild: ok, so basically it should work just as nice as under KDE ?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I installed beryl, and I can use the cube, but my menubars dissapeared
<LukeEkblad> I wana deleat all my windows files on my ubuntu system without affecting ubuntu.   Anyone know how?
<Jordan_U> \Ben, Probably a driver issue.
<\Ben> ah ok ta
<jklewis> what key to I press to see console during bootup instead of splash screent?
<\Ben> hm
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Gparted?
<wwalker> I just installed ubuntu on my new notebook.  Every ssh connection takes 15 seconds before the password prompt.  My Fedora notebook and myoffice mates MacBook (OS X) don't have the delay.
<wwalker> It's not DNS reverse lookup, that would affect the others.  any ideas?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  oh, hi again
<Chewy> any IRCOPS here?
<Chewy> I need to talk to one.
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:    is gparted that gnome partition thing?
<jklewis> What key shows me the boot console at boot time?
<Jordan_U> jklewis, At boot enter the grub menu and remove "splash" from the list of kernel parameters
<jklewis> thanks Jordan
<toryl__> \Ben: what is the model / chipset of your nic?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Yes, you may need to run it from a liveCD
<tomh-> hey anyone know what could be the cause of my native resolution not working?
<\Ben> its the belkin f5d7050 ver 3000. - ralink
<CheesyMonkey> tomh-, Not setup in xorg.conf?
<tomh-> well i can select it
<tomh-> but it messes my screen up
<Kjellviz> anyone know why the update manager wants me to upgrade to .16 kernel, while apt-get doesent ?
<\Ben> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28f5d7050%29 been following this one
<tseo> hello everyone
<tseo> i need some help
<godlygeek> So, I accidentally managed to install Grub to both the mbr and to the linux partition - any safe way to remove one of them?  would 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2 bs=512 count=1' break everything?  heh
<LukeEkblad> oh, this happens wh[en ever i check for updates now:  unable to copy users Xuthrorization files.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<\Ben> i removed network manager and installed wifi-radar also toryl__ .... but when it scans with that it just spams that it doesnt support scanning.
<PriceChild> Kjellviz, ok
<godlygeek> LukeEkblad: You should be able to do 'rm .Xauthority' from a terminal, then restart X - I can't guarantee that that will fix it, but it shouldn't hurt and might fix it.
<toryl__> \Ben: one problem I had was the encryption method I was using.  If you are using anything but WEP turn it off for diagnostic purposes.
<toryl__> \Ben: and even WEP, too, really.  Can you connect from the command line?
<\Ben> no :s
<\Ben> light flashes non stop on the nic
<gejr> how do i find out which xorg-version im running?
<kevinl--> dpkg -l | grep xorg
<kevinl--> ?
<x89x> please help me !
<x89x>  i have three drives. 1 is NTFS. 1 FileSystem and the third is the FAT 32 which is lost !!
<x89x> how do i get it back !
<PurpZeY> Is there a way to do an unrar of a series of files to a specific directory via cli?
<toryl__> \Ben: can you connect when you specify all the AP parameters--i.e. without scanning first?
<genii> kevinl--: You are looking for xserver-xorg package to install?
<tseo> i got a laptop with vista and i want to install Ubuntu but when the installation starts and reaches the partition manager it just stops on "scanning drives"
<Jordan_U> x89x, How is it "lost"?
<x89x> jordan: i unmounted it
<\Ben> toryl__, i have tried with the command line and editing the interface file
<x89x> using 1 command
<\Ben> but when i then do iwconfig is doesnt find my ssid info
<gejr> thanks kevinl-- :)
<godlygeek> x99x: 1 FileSystem?  What do you mean by 'FileSystem'?
<LukeEkbla1> I cant search for updates now.   Every time i try, it says: unable to copy Xusers athoritation files
<Jordan_U> x89x, So you just need to re mount it?
<Littlegator> ompaul, I had to reboot again but now I'm going to take a shower, so I'll get back to you in 20...
<x89x> sudo umount /media/hda1
<x89x> sudo mv /media/hda1 /media/newname
<x89x> i used this command
<ompaul> Littlegator, if I am around ya
<toryl__> \Ben: so you specify an SSID and then it doesn't show up when you do iwconfig?
<x89x> jordan_U: yes. i want it back
<genii> kevinl--: nvm I see now it was for gejr
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: cd /to/the/dir/you/want/to/extract/to; cp /dirwith/rar/files/*.rar .; for file in *.rar; do rar x $file; done
<Jordan_U> x89x, So to mount it do: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/newname
<ana> Hi is there an easy way to switch which drive GRUB is on?
<zOrK> any mp3 player for terminals? (other besides mpg123)
<khin> hi my clock is consistently messed up in ubuntu. its always four hours too early. i set my time zone to America/New York and deselected Synchronize with Internet Servers
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | ana
<ubotu> ana: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zOrK> ?? ntp
<\Ben> nope thats right - i have specified all the network info in the interface file, down and up the rausb0 again then iwconfig and its changed the channel to 11, but left mode as auto - even when i speficied managed.
<khin> im using dapper
<Jordan_U> x89x, If you want to have it mount automatically at boot edit your /etc/fstab
<\Ben> and the ESSID says OFF/ANY
<live> no.org
<\Ben> even tho its specified in the interface file
<godlygeek> zOrK: good old mplayer
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: I got the first bit, what's that about file in *.rar; do rar $file; ?
<toryl__> \Ben: that happened to me too.  Let me see if I can find the info that helped me.
<ChrisF_> I just installed Apache2, PHP and MySQL so I could use this machine as a little webserver to develop on.  However, my /var/www folder is only accessible as root so how can I design sites on this machine without having to use sudo every time I want to create a new file or folder?
<gejr> it says i'm running Xorg version 7.2-0ubuntu
<ana> thanks!
<\Ben> thanks toryl__, much appreciated.
<LukeEkbla1> somebody pleas help...  I cant search for updates now.   Every time i try, it says: unable to copy Xusers athoritation files
<gejr> shouldn't it be Xorg version R7.3 ?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: that is what a shell script looks like when it's written inline.  :)
<Jordan_U> gejr, 7.3 won't come until Gutsty
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: Ok, but how do I make it proper?
<mgmedel> hello there, how can  I find out my wireless card model and manufacturer, I have tried lspci and lshw but no luck at all, with lshw I just get wireless interface and no more details
<Jordan_U> gejr, * Gutsy
<jklewis> My splash screen keeps dumping after my encrypted partition doesn't pass fsck.  What is the best solution to solve this?
<specialcharacter> Hi all. I wonder if someone could help me out with apache2?
<russe11> !ask > specialcharacter
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: if you're typing it in a terminal, it's probably easier to do "for file in *.rar" ENTER "do" ENTER "rar x $file" ENTER "done"
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: The semicolons are just a different way of separating the lines.
<specialcharacter> whats that russel?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: That command is "for every file in the directory whose name ends in '.rar', call 'rar x FILENAME'"
<x89x> jordan_U: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/newname doesnt do anything !
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: What do you mean by 'make it proper'?
<LukeEkbla1> i need help plzzz
<Jordan_U> x89x, No output?
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: What you just said is fine, I wanted to make sure to get the command right...So it's best to move the rars to the final destination, then run that script?
<PriceChild> specialcharacter, ask your real question
<godlygeek> LukeEkbla1: did you try 'rm .Xauthority' from a terminal?
<zilliot> opensource kills jobs!!
<jklewis> Where can I change which partitions are checked during boot-up?
<ana> OK, I read all that, but i'm not sure I understand.
<zilliot> opensource is shit!
<gejr> Jordan_U: ok, but shouldn't it be possible to get it from source somehow? What makes it so much harder to install this in ubuntu than in i.e. archlinux?
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.145.215.89]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ThanatosDrive> Thank you!
<russe11> Thanks PriceChild.
<ana> I need to unmount my windows partition, and that is also the /boot partition (i believe)
<x89x> jordan_U: no
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media -o umask=000
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<genii> ChrisF_: I usually make a dir there and chown it to www-data then symlink to it from some users home dir who will be developing the page. then put them in group www-data
<ompaul> Jordan_U, when do you that can you do it like this !ops | USERNAME you want attention drawn to :)
<specialcharacter> ok. i have installed apache2 and php5, installed the mod thing, followed all the instructions, restardted apache etc, but apache doesnt catch requests for php
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: Yeh, that would work fine.  You could do it in plenty of different ways, though.  easier than what i just came up with, you could do 'cd /to/the/destination; for file in /orig/directory/*.rar; do rar x $file; done'
<il_padrino> helllo
<il_padrino> i need help with proftpf and proftp-mysql
<Jordan_U> gejr, Nothing, just: sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg to get all the dependencies and compile away
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: I think that will serve me better.
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Hey my wifi wnp511 card works out of the box with ubuntu but i was wondering how to get it working on the command line using iwconfig. I just installed a command line ubuntu and cant get it going.
<Falstius> I sometimes wish ext3 supported ACLs.
<jklewis> In the boot sequence, how I can have an encrypted partition skipped for fsck?
<Jamesinator> Falstius: What are you trying to do?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: That's fine.  Both work. The first is slightly easier if you intend to remove the rar files when done, i think.  *shrug*
<ana> http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu/
<Kenz1> LiNuX_Fr3aK: me too....
<DrakeJustice> wine 0.9.41... has anyone noticed the serious boom in wine development lately?
<ana> is what I'm trying to do.
<Falstius> Jamesinator: nothing, just obliquely responding to genii's statement.
<LukeEkbla1> help Pleas...
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Ah.
<godlygeek> jklewis: Do you need it to be mounted automatically?
<jklewis> yes
<jklewis> but it's encrypted
<runa> hi can sb help me configure the touch pad. It works but i cant do the scrolling. this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m68ae864
<toryl__> \Ben: just to make sure, you have no encryption on that router, correct?  And it is set to broadcast your ssid?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> There is too much bloat in Ubuntu so I wanna go command line and build my way up to what i need. Where do I start with wifi
<LinuxProbie> Hey, can someone tell me how to make a command-line script that I can fire using a button on one of the taskbars?
<\Ben> 1sec i check
<ana> It says /media/sda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<ana> So I can't unmount that drive.
<godlygeek> jklewis: man fstab, check the 2nd to last paragraph in Description
<Jamesinator> LinuxProbie: See query
<jklewis> godlygeek: thanks
<disasm> Hey all, I have a ~/.fluxbox/apps file that matches by title of a window for autoresizing as well as removing title bars for a terminal. I just upgraded from debian sarge to ubuntu edgy. My fluxbox version is Fluxbox 1.0rc2. Anyways, back to the problem. It doesn't use the default aterm window settings my other terminals do. If I don't pass any options to aterm, it comes up transparent, but without shading. If I try to force any shading,
<godlygeek> it says that if you put a '0' in the 6th field for that partition in fstab, it won't be checked.
<Falstius> LinuxProbie: make the script, then right click on the pannel and "add to panel", add custom launcher
<tomh-> anyone knows why my native resolution wont show up on the screen resolution config screen?
<disasm> tomh-: Is it in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tomh-> no
<disasm> tomh-: if your resolution isn't in there, it won't show up in the gnome config
<tomh-> how do i properly add it?
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: I am getting "rar" command not found...I installed the unrar package, I've been using it via gui, is it unrar as opposed to rar, am I missing something?
<LukeEkbla1> I need help
<Falstius> disasm: do you know if that is 'fixed' with the xorg 7.3?  True plug in play monitor support will be really nice.
<\Ben> toryl__, it must be broadcasting its ssid as other laptops can see if when not on the network. as for security its setup with 128 wep
<_Lucretia_> is there a deb for vmgl?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: The problem, then, is that you don't have a commandline program to do the un-rar.  no big deal.  just do 'sudo apt-get install rar'
<LukeEkbla1> every time i try to search for updates, it says:  unable to copy Xusers Athorization files
<toryl__> \Ben:  1. make sure you're setting the key with iwconfig before you're setting the SSID and 2. try connecting with WEP disabled.
<disasm> tomh-: good question, I custom write my xorg.conf, so I don't know any easy way to do it. If you look for a SubSection    "Display" in the file, change the Modes line, to contain all the resolutions your monitor supports
<\Ben> ok cheers, ill give that ago. have been putting key after ssid
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: Then follow the first set of instructions.  The program's name is 'rar', and the 'x' after it means 'extract'.  :)
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: Done deal...installed the package...=)...Now I am told "invalid option"  I have it as rar x that right?
<DarkRamon> hello
<DarkRamon> how are you guys
<Falstius> PurpZeY: godlygeek, rar e file.rar
<PurpZeY> godlygeek:  for file in *.rar; do rar x $file; done that's the exact command.
<DarkRamon> .... whats the command to send all messages i have in queue with exim?
<toryl__> \Ben: good luck
<PurpZeY> Falstius: Thanks.
<con> After installing Beryl I have no Title bar, and the fix on the WiKi didn't do anything
<disasm> Falstius: I doubt it. Probably the easiest way to "fix" the problem is to have a gui tool in Admin menu that has options for resolutions and dual head setups, etc... xorg does a very good job at detecting hardware and determining resolutions, but there is no easy way without editing the file to fix it's guesses.
<godlygeek> uh...
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: replace 'rar x $file' with 'echo rar x $file' and show me the first line that it prints out.  :)
<DarkRamon> hello?... whats the command to send all the messages in queue with exim?
<danya_> how can I know If my firefox is a 32 or 64 ?
<PurpZeY> godlygeek:  for file in *.rar; do rar x $file; done
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: Ack. my mistake.
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `echo'
<LukeEkbla1> can somebody pleas help me? pleas?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: yikes.  i dunno.  i've been using zsh, not bash, and it's probably a subtle difference in syntax.
<x89x> how do i get my unmounted drives backk ???
<LukeEkbla1> every time i try to search for updates, it says:  unable to copy Xusers Athorization files
<specialcharacter> can someone help me with apache? i cant get it to run php?
<con> After installing Beryl I have no Title bar, and the fix on the WiKi didn't do anything
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: Try 'for file in *.rar' <ENTER> 'do' <ENTER> 'rar x $file' <ENTER> 'done' <ENTER>
<Falstius> PurpZeY: for file in `ls --color=none *.rar`; do rar e $file; done
<x89x> sudo umount /media/hda1
<x89x> sudo mv /media/hda1 /media/newname
<zellei> ejha
<zellei> doktor
<zellei> vagyis doktorok
<godlygeek> x99x: sudo mv /media/newname /media/hda1; mount /media/hda1
<Falstius> PurpZeY: a more robust way is: find . -name '*.rar' -exec rar e \{} \;
<DarkRamon> can someone please help me?
<Jamesinator> !anybody | darkramon
<ubotu> darkramon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarkRamon> i did it
<PurpZeY> Falstius: Cannot open ls.rar
<PurpZeY> No such file or directory
<DarkRamon> again: ... whats the command to send all messages in queue with exim?
<godlygeek> Falstius, PurpZeY : True enough, find is a little bit better.
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: replace '*.rar' with '/from/dir/*.rar'
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: wait
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: That was wrong.
<toryl__> zellei: what language?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: make it 'find /from/dir -name "*.rar"'
<PurpZeY> godlygeek, Falstius: This is the command I ran:  for file in 'ls --color=none *.rar'; do rar e $file; done
<LukeEkbla1> I really need help
<Falstius> PurpZeY: even better better is, find /some/dir -name '*.rar' -maxdepth=0 -exec rar e \{} \;
<LukeEkbla1> can someone help me?
<Falstius> PurpZeY: you need to us ` not '
<LukeEkbla1> Pleas?
<PurpZeY> Falstius: On both sides?
<Jamesinator> !repeat | LukeEkbla1
<ubotu> LukeEkbla1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Falstius> PurpZeY: yes
<LukeEkbla1>  every time i try to search for updates, it says:  unable to copy Xusers Athorization files
<Falstius> PurpZeY: `some_command` and $(some_command) are equivalent in bash.
<godlygeek> LukeEkbla1: 3 times, i've asked if you tried 'rm .Xauthority' from a terminal, and 3 times, you didn't answer me.
<furenku> does the Intel Media Accelerator X3100 work well with ubuntu? instead of nVIDIA
<Falstius> PurpZeY: if there are any spaces in the file names though, it will break.  Find doesn't have that problem.
<LukeEkbla1> godlygeek:   I dident see cuz you dident say my name first, sorry :(
<aegil> hi, I installed ubuntu, and for some reason my chevrons are showing like that as doubles, instead ofsingles, and i need to sort it for coding, is there anything i can check to fix it
<godlygeek> LukeEkbla1: Yes, yes i did, all 3 times.  :-p
<PurpZeY> Falstius: I just discovered that....Let me see if I can't get that find to work.
<dingdong> Installing Pidgin in Ubuntu 7.04, will there be a fix for apt-get that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop??
<it0> I made a not so smooth ptransition from SLED10 to ubuntu 7.04, the biggest problem that I have is a mouse that is very sluggish, I tried different protocols, but nothing helped, this is a normal logitech usb mouse? anyone have an idea what to do?
<CheesyMonkey> dingdong, You can remove ubuntu-desktop, its simply a meta package which drags in all the required packages
<shawn34> I have video captured to my pc, i'm looking for an app that I can create nice little home movies with and add music and effects. I tried using LiVES but its buggy and really confusing. What else is out there?
<it0> aegil: check your keyboard settings
<Falstius> PurpZeY: to get ride of all the spaces, rename 's/ //g' *.rar
<Meyvn> it0: you checked mouse sensitivity?
<Noooop> ...
<tschaka> merc avi ger/english
<godlygeek> CheesyMonkey, dingdong : Don't do that, or it will likely break distro upgrades from edgy or feisty to gutsy
<PurpZeY>  Falstius: find -name '*.rar' -maxdepth=0 -exec rar e \{} \; will unrar to the current dir?
<dingdong> CheesyMonkey: thats what i thought
<it0> Meyvn: yes, doesn't make a difference, it feels like it's stuttering
<dingdong> godlygeek: erm, that was to you :)
<Meyvn> it0: try plugging it into another USB slot
<Falstius> PurpZeY: find . -name '*.rar' -maxdepth=0 -exec rar e \{} \;
<CheesyMonkey> dingdong, You can remove it though?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: not '.', '/from/dir'
<Falstius> PurpZeY: in linux, . means the current directory and .. means up one directory.
<orm> question
<orm> how can I get alsaconf for dapper drake
<PurpZeY> Falstius: find: invalid predicate `-maxdepth=0'
<dingdong> CheesyMonkey: sure i can, but i'm using gnome and xfce, and like the os the way it is. don't want to brake it
<it0> now it stopped working completely
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: *sigh*, it's not -maxdepth=0, it's '-maxdepth 0'
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: I just copied and pasted. . .
<Meyvn> it0: hmm
<aegil> thanks it0, i figured it out, was a problem with my remote desktop settings
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: i'm not getting frustrated by you, i'm getting frustrated because it's so hard to explain things through a bunch of copy-pastes, heh
<Falstius> PurpZeY: sorry that is -maxdepth 0, no =
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: adding the 's didn't change...same error....
<Cyber_Stalker> it0 try rebooting?
<Justi1> how do I install OpenGL Python bindings
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: wait, no...
<shawn34> I have video captured to my pc, i'm looking for an app that I can create nice little home movies with and add music and effects. I tried using LiVES but its buggy and really confusing. What else is out there? Anyone know of any good apps?
<Meyvn> it0: using an USB logitech mouse here as well, let me check my mouse settings
<Kjellviz> does ubuntu have anything similar to kubuntus option "edit as root" when rightclicking files ?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: The command should be
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: find /from/dir -name '*.rar' -maxdepth 0 -exec rar e \{} \;
<it0> i used al kinds of distro's never a problem, installed ubuntu on seevral ystesm, also not a problem, however on this machine it is
<Meyvn> it0: did you find any mouse conf file?
<orm> can I get alsaconf for dapper drake?
<it0> tried another port, now it is working
<Falstius> PurpZeY: godlygeek: actually it is -maxdepth 1
<it0> Meyvn: should have tried that sooner
<godlygeek> dingdong: i don't know how to make apt-get not want to remove it, though.  although, you might be able to counteract the bad things that could happen when it is removed by allowing ubuntu-desktop to be removed, and then installing ubuntu-server.. i don't know bad that would be, though.
<Falstius> PurpZeY: my bad.  I don't use that switch very often.
<Meyvn> it0: great ;)
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compilel in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found.
<godlygeek> Falstius: :)  Serves me right for listening to you.  of course, he's right, it's maxdepth 1
<Meyvn> it0: maybe one of the USB slots was dirty/corrupted?
<it0> godlygeek: use aptitude in stead of apt-get, also try aptitude hold ubuntu-desktop
<dingdong> godlygeek: ok, i'll look around a bit... weird that there hasn't been an update for that. thanks tho!
<it0> Meyvn: hard to imagine, it's a new monitor, perhaps to Little power
<godlygeek> dingdong: ^that was really to you
* Falstius is off to make dinner
<it0> now I only have to get my monitor resolutionb correct
<Meyvn> it0: are you on a laptop?
<it0> nope desktop
<conorkirkpatrick> After installing Beryl I have no Title bar, and the fix on the WiKi didn't do anything
<PurpZeY> godlygeek, Falstius: Ok, the script worked with maxdepth 1 but it is not extracting my rars into directories...Each archive contains a folder...For some reason it appears to be opening the contents of that folder and extracting...I would like that folder whole
<Justi1> how do I install OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings??
<orm> alsaconf for dapper drake?
<Meyvn> it0: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compilel in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found. Any ideas?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: replace 'rar e' with 'rar x'
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: x extracts and KEEPS directory structure, e extracts and disregards directory structure.
<Meyvn> it0: then under display add your desired resoluation under Depth 24
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: Now I am getting the maxdepth error again, using the x option
<Meyvn> it0: save and close the file, that should do it
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<Justi1> how do I install OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings??
<[swb] > Hello all
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: copy the line you just used please.  :)
<DJ_Danni> Hey i have install ATI Radion Driver but how do i put Secound Screen to woork?
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: find . -name '*.rar' -maxdepth 1 -exec rar x \{} \;
<Meyvn> it0: back up your old xorg.conf just in case
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compilel in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found. Any ideas? PLZ
<[swb] > anyone had any success/experience attempting to compile vdrift from source on ubuntu?
<azslande> Hi, I keep getting this line " You must have glib-gettext >= 2.2.0 installed this line " but I cant seem to find glib-gettext by using apt-cache search, does anyone know what exactly to search for or what to type to get the program I need installed?
<it0> thanks for the help,later!!!
<DJ_Danni> Hey i have install ATI Radion Driver but how do i put Secound Screen to woork?
<aquacurve> Has anyone had the problem with the LiveCD - as to when you go to click install, it doesn't do anything?
<aquacurve> 7.04 mind you.
<orm> what are the alternatives to alsaconf?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: you don't want 'find .'  You want 'find /from/dir' The thing immediately after find is the directory to search in.
<Littlegator> aquacurve: did you check the disk for errors?
<rolfen> aquacurve: maybe it doesnt want to install
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: I am in that dir so I used .
<aquacurve> rolfen: Thanks smartass
<DJ_Danni> Hey i have install ATI Radion Driver but how do i put Secound Screen to woork?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: oh.  crap.  ok.
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: I moved the files, b/c I thought I was going to do it the other way.
<DJ_Danni> do somone know that?
<[swb] > azslande, have you tried aptitude search gettext
<aquacurve> Has anyone had the problem with the LiveCD - as to when you go to click install, it doesn't do anything?
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compilel in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found. Anyone have some idea of what the problem could be?
<jmazikowski> hi, im having trouble with the java JDK 1.6.0_u2. I installed it using the .bin file from sun, created symlinks to the java and javac tools in /usr/bin. it will compile and run term programs, but if i try to run a gui (address book i wrote or frostwire) they just show a titled frame w/ a blank panel inside... what could be wrong? BTW, i am getting no errors or anything shown
<Littlegator> DJ_Danni what do you mean second screen?
<aquacurve> Has anyone had the problem with the LiveCD - as to when you go to click install, it doesn't do anything?
<azslande> yea swb, couldn't find anything...
<orm> is there an alsaconf I can get for dapper or an equiv?
<Littlegator> aquacurve: did you check the disk for errors?
<aquacurve> Yes, no errors.
<[swb] > azslande, odd, check spelling
<DJ_Danni> I mean like 1 and 2
<[swb] > do you have all repositories
<DJ_Danni> You know
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: haha, we messed up.  it was our fault, but you need to have 2 of those clauses in a different order.
<unagi> anyone have problems with coming out of hibernation to a black screen where u have to restart X?
<orm> is there an alsaconf I can get or equiv for dapper drake
<Littlegator> DJ_Danni do you mean the second desktop?
<orm> ?
<jrattner1> Question: Does ubuntuy use maildir or mbox
<codecaine> when I try to do a sudo updatedb I get this error message
<jrattner1> ?
<codecaine> Message from syslogd@codecaine-desktop at Mon Jul 16 16:47:13 2007 ...
<codecaine> codecaine-desktop kernel: [  505.332000]  Process updatedb (pid: 6383, ti=f04b2000 task=df871a90 task.ti=f04b2000)
<Littlegator> dj_danni or a second monitor?
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: it needs to be find . -maxdepth 1 -name "*.rar" -exec rar e \{} \;
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: Interesting...It seemed to work using e. At any rate, how do I get it right?
<DJ_Danni> Yes but one with Empty nothang just Screen
<azslande> oh sorry, yes I did get results with just gettext but nothing with the name glib-gettext
<orm> is there an alsaconf or equiv for dapper drake
<azslande> i misread what you type swb
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: The last mistake left is that we had the -name and -maxdepth clauses switched.  -name always needs to be after any other 'selection' inputs.  *shrug*, tiny mistake.
<[swb] > I see azslande
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: Don't let this scare you away from command line stuff.  this would have been a lot faster if i had been seeing the errors and lines used verbatim, heh
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compilel in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found. Do I have to install Gentoo to get this working?
<[swb] > well type that, and see what the letter is to the left of gettext and gettext base
<orm> s there an alsaconf or equiv for dapper drake
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: I am not scared of CLI...Just never did any scripting before...Happy to learn...=)
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found.
<DJ_Danni> littlegator i mean like Scrren 1 and screen 2
<azslande> I get several results when searching for just gettext
<toryl__> unagi: all the time.  I assume you've already made sure your swap file exceeds your ram?
<Littlegator> DJ_Danni do you mean monitors or the seperate desktops?
<DJ_Danni> Yes
<Littlegator> Which one?
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: Zoom-Zoom...It works! Thanks...=)...
<[swb] > azslande, and what letter does it say to the left of gettext and gettext-base (should be the first two)
<unagi> no....i dunno where the swap file is or what you mean by exceeds my ram
<DJ_Danni> I need to get Screen 2 to woork. I see this Chat at boath Scrrens
<orm> could somebody please hlp?
<[swb] > like i.p.v etc..
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: no problem.  I usually use an inline script, i'm rusty on find.  :)
<azslande> i then A next to gettext and just i next to gettext-base
<Littlegator> DJ_Danni: oh, I get what you're talking about. Well, I'm not positive on how to do it and my Ubuntu is failing right now, so I can't really help you. Sorry. =\
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found. H
<shawn34> !video editing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: the fact that i never get the syntax for find right on the first shot is exactly WHY i usually use an inline script, lol
<shawn34> uhg
<DJ_Danni> AAH ok
<orm> could some one please help
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: Whatever works...=)...This is excellent...Saved me sooooo much clicking.
<orm> ould some one please help
<DJ_Danni> But is it not like in the Windows?
<jmazikowski> anyone have any idea what could be happening? or is there a java centric IRC channel somewhere that i should as in?
<toryl__> unagi:  the size of your swap partition -- /swap when you did your partitioning in the beginning--has to be larger than the amount of RAM you have, or hibernate fails.
<toryl__> unagi:  assuming it's the right size, though, because lots of things foul up hibernation, maybe this might help you:  http://preview.tinyurl.com/32tn5e
<DJ_Danni> But is it not like in the Windows?
<orm> ould some one please help
<orm> ould some one please help
<orm> ould some one please help
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: i hate gui's... cli stuff is so much faster since i learned to use it, i never look back anymore.  except for web browsers and instant messengers... *shrug*, but otherwise CLI FTW!
<toryl__> !repeat | orm
<ubotu> orm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[swb] > azslande, I would guess try installing libgettextpo-dev
<[swb] > but I dont know
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found.
<[swb] > as you have gettext packages installed
<PurpZeY> godlygeek: What's that maxdepth business about?
<Littlegator> ompaul, if you're still there: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30160/
<azslande> ok, it guess its some type of addon for gnome-common
<unagi> uswsusp screwed up my pc
<azslande> at least thats what iv read
<ompaul> Littlegator, so hdb is formatted for windows
<DJ_Danni> ubotu do you know how its done?
<Usrl> question: is there a way to tell WINE specifically to open a program outside of the virtual desktop? I need to run two programs at once, one of them cannot be run on the desktop, and one has to be
<unagi> lol DJ_Danni
<walls> can any1 make any sense out of this - when installation from image cd i get the message "buffer I/o error on dev fdo logical block 0" - the installation went through ok but the os didnt load properly and hanged on desktop
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: maxdepth is number of directories down to search.  so, only search 1 dir below what you gave as a command line argument.
<DJ_Danni> lol what?
<Ubulindy> I was manually checking for updates today, got error: the following problems were found on your system ( with a list of URL's )  What command do I run to delete the dupes?
<unagi> youre asking ubotu a question like its a real person
<godlygeek> PurpZeY: in other words, maxdepth one only looks at ./*, maxdepth 2 only looks at ./*/*, etc
<Gnontghol> Usrl: just run it like $wine ~/some/file.exe
<Littlegator> ompaul: yes
<Usrl> Gnontghol: And...? what good is that supposed to do?
<godlygeek> walls: sounds like a bad install disk or hd - but fdo sounds like a disk drive.
<ompaul> Littlegator, so it seems to me that if you have a live CD just install I can't see where you are having problems with it, it is really easy, pop in CD and seven steps later it should be installed and ready to use,
<walls> yer?
<Gnontghol> Usrl: run ~/some/file.exe
<davetarmac> HI folks - I'm having an issue with AWN. It seems to have taken the bottom 6th of my screen hostage. I just have a big black bar at the bottom about twice as high as the dock itself.  Has anyone had this problem before?
<Usrl> Gnontghol: You didn't even read my question at all, did you?
<walls> i had xp on there and then ran install from cd - went through then the first initial boot sequence from the hd was very slow and couldnt reach the desktop - what do u recommend godlygeek?
<Littlegator> ompaul, I am trying to but it fails at deleting a corrupt partitiong...
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know how i get screen 2 to work? I see this chat at boath 2 screens.
<tupa> which version of ubuntu has the newer and not so unstable packages?
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found.
<tupa> I come from debian and I'm going to try ubuntu on another box
<godlygeek> walls: i'm by no means an expert, but i would try comparing the ISO to the disk and making sure they match...
<tupa> I want some version like the testing in debian
<godlygeek> walls: actually, if you still have a good windows system, try 'scandisk' from windows to check the hard disk for problems.
<tupa> that is quite stable but has the newer packages
<walls> i did a cheksum godlygeek and it was fine
<RkyRaccoon> can someone help me with the rescue mode from the install disk?
<ompaul> Littlegator, so have you backed up the data on that partition?
<Gnontghol> tupa: the standard ubuntu releases are not far from the debian testing
<Ubulindy> Can somehow tell me how to remove duplicate source list entries?
<yell0w> hey guys, the language support in unbuntu is it just for the default programs ?
<Littlegator> ompaul: the corrupt partition? It has no data I want on it...
<unagi> anyone know if its possible to switch sides the icons on the desktop sit and/or how to add 'arrange by type' to the menu?
<RkyRaccoon> can someone help me with the rescue mode from the install disk?
<ompaul> Littlegator, so then do this in a terminal "sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdb"
<nvictor> hello guys
<nvictor> how do I check the mail queue?
<ompaul> Littlegator, ctrl+c after a few seconds and go again
<ompaul> nvictor, mailq :)
<sample45> question. to install ubuntu do i need another operating system on the hardrive? or does it install from the bootscreen?
<palomer> hello
<nvictor> ompaul: simply?
<Littlegator> ompaul why hdb?
<\Ben> toryl__, took security off altogether now, when doing a sudo ifup rausb0 , it looks for DHCPOFFER but doesnt revice any. dhcp is turned on on the router
<ompaul> Littlegator, cos that is the second disk
<Wooww> how do i set the 1152x864 resolution on gnome ?
<unagi> sample45 use gparted on the boot cd to partition the hd first
<Gnontghol> sample45: It installs from the live cd
<Littlegator> compaul, hdb is the windows disk, which I don't want to edit at all..
<\Ben> also no when i do iwconfig, it says nickname"belkin54g" where it didnt before.
<\Ben> now*
<ompaul> Littlegator, you are destroying the partition table and then it can be started with afresh
<sample45> unagi, can the partition easily be taken away?
<Littlegator> ompaul, why are we doing anything with my windows disk anyways?
<Usrl> question: is there a way to tell WINE specifically to open a program outside of the virtual desktop? I need to run two programs at once, one of them cannot be run on the desktop, and the other has to be
<\Ben> i will ty with a static ip as i remember i had that problem once with a windows laptop not picking up dhcp from it.
<unagi> what partition sample45
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy the firmware into the initramdisk but I get the same errors: File not found.
<zilliot> OpenSource kills jobs!
<sample45> unagi. if i were to say (god forbid) want to get rid of ubuntu would it be easy to erase the partition?
<tupa> Gnontghol have you tried debian? and if you have, which one did you like the most?
<[swb] > zilliot, hahaha
<Littlegator> Usrl, I really have no idea if this is what you want, but you can try "wine /file path/"
<Usrl> zilliot: wrong, but no.
<Gin> hi
<unagi> sample45 no more or less difficult than any other partition
<[swb] > OpenSource makes my job easier
<Gin> when I insert my memory stick, ubuntu doesn't mount it for me
<Gnontghol> tupa: Yes, but I allways came back to ubuntu
<Usrl> Littlegator: If you don't even know what i'm talking about, please don't answer.
<Gin> but it does show up as /dev/sdf1 when I run dmesg
<sample45> unagi, thanks
<finfin82> hi i installed the ubuntu 7.10 rc2 and have some trouble with compiz :)
<zilliot> OpenSource kills jobs!
<zilliot> OpenSource kills jobs!OpenSource kills jobs!
<zilliot> OpenSource kills jobs!
<zilliot> OpenSource kills jobs!
<zilliot> OpenSource kills jobs!
<sample45> ban
<zilliot> OpenSource kills jobs!
<fujin> anyone here run asterisk? I can't seem to find the asterisk-addons package
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fujin> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@91.145.202.202]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Usrl> Oh @~
<ompaul> zilliot, and proprietary software stops innovation
<finfin82> yes
<Gin> ?
<Gin> any help?
<finfin82> hes gone ;-)
<Josie1> hey guys I'm having a strange USB block device problem.
<RkyRaccoon> guys i cant boot ubuntu
<compengi> RkyRaccoon, O.o why
<RkyRaccoon> im getting fed up with it
<ryanakca> how can I remove all X, KDE, etc packages?
<Littlegator> ompaul, why are we messing with my windows disk at all?
<Gnontghol> zilliot: How do you think we make our mony without a job?
<RkyRaccoon> compengi, i dont know it seems to be a video driver problem but im not sure
<RkyRaccoon> compengi, after load screen it just gives me a black screen, no login screen
<ompaul> Littlegator, you are on your own enjoy
<Josie1> I have a rather generic SD card reader that Ubuntu recognizes, mounts, and all that good stuff
<shawn34> I have video captured to my pc, i'm looking for an app that I can create nice little home movies with and add music and effects. I tried using LiVES but its buggy and really confusing. What else is out there? Anyone know of any good apps?
<compengi> RkyRaccoon, the X server doesn't start?
<RkyRaccoon> compengi, this happens every time i re-install, it starts out working fine then it starts slowly not booting
<toryl__> \Ben:  you can try assigning a static IP address and see how that works.
<RkyRaccoon> compengi, nothing starts
<Usrl> So nobody here knows how to specify a program to use the WINE Desktop or not? =/
<Josie1> problem is, I can get a file list, but everytime i try to access anything (like cp) I get a file I/O error
<RkyRaccoon> compengi the only thing i see when i try to start is the load bar
<RkyRaccoon> compengi, after that its a black screen
<Hadarra> Skyraccoon: Do You have asus motherbnoard?
<\Ben> toryl__: just tried - stil no :(
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, yes
<Littlegator> So can  anyone else help? I have a corrupt partition on /dev/hda1 that I am trying to erase so I can install Ubuntu to it. However, the Ubuntu installer fails to delete the partition and resets my partition tables until I reboot.
<\Ben> ESSID still says off/any
<khin> hi im wondering how to install dictionaries in stardict. is there some folder im supposed to drop the tar file into
<khin> or something
<\Ben> but nickname shows the name of our network
<\Ben> mode auto
<toryl__> \Ben:  when you look at the info in iwconfig does it tell you anything about the signal strength and link quality?  Like, do you think it really is connected to the AP?
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found.
<Josie1> Littlegator: I have this amazing gparted live CD that I use to take care of hard drives, go get it.
<fujin> anyone? asterisk-addons? I can't seem to find it in apt, have enabled universe and multiverse
<\Ben> nope
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, does asus not work well with ubuntu
<Littlegator> Josie1: Do I have to burn it? Burning isn't an option..
<Josie1> Littlegator, I think so, but you might be able to do a usb-boot
<toryl__> \Ben: you did an ifdown and an ifup on that interface?
<Hadarra> No it does not wait a sec...
<Josie1> Littlegator, currently my usb is whack so I couldn't tell you.
<\Ben> only 3 lines... RT73 WLAN ESSID: off/any Nickname:"belkin54g", Mode:Auto Channel=11 Bit Rate=54 Mb/s, RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off
<\Ben> yeah down and uped it
<Littlegator> Josie: I don't have any usb drives either =
<Justi1> how do I install OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings??
<Josie1> Littlegator, what OS are you on right now?
<Josie1> Littlegator: or are you not even on that computer
<Littlegator> Josie: I'm not even on that computer
<Josie1> LIttlegator: So the ubuntu install CD is all you've got huh?
<nvictor> guys, does c panel [the hosting manager]  provide a way to access mails??
<toryl__> \Ben: one thing I've read was to remove network-manager-gnome, have you tried that?
<soothsayer> !ot | nvictor
<ubotu> nvictor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RkyRaccoon> !asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<\Ben> yeah ive removed network manager
<\Ben> installed wifi radar
<Littlegator> Josie: Yes. I have windows but it's being pretty retarded, and I'm trying to reinstall my corrupt ubuntu so I can back up the windows data and reinstall windows...
<nvictor> soothsayer: bad bad boy :D
<Hadarra> SkyRaccoon: In file /etc/X11/xorg.conf change Section "Device" to Driver "vesa"
<Biteyni> anybody know of a windows program that can fix an NTFS error bad sectors and stuff becuase my external harddrive wont open in windows but it does open in ubuntu
<Cas> HI, My apt-get is broken because of a package configure failure. I submitted a bug about it, but can anyone tell me how to fix my system? How can I force the package to remove or skips its configuration process?
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, its "RkyRaccoon"
<Josie1> Littlegator: Alright, so the Ubuntu install program is failing to reformat that partition?
<Littlegator> Josie: Yes
<nvictor> !ot | Biteyni
<ubotu> Biteyni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nvictor> :D
<Hadarra> I tried with ubuntu. Then I installed Mandriva and made the  change. I don't know if it works with ubuntu...
<Biteyni> duhh
<Biteyni> but i still need help
<Gnontghol> Littlegator: have you tryed mkfs?
<Hadarra> I'll install ubuntu again later
<Biteyni> for ubuntu :)
<Littlegator> Ghontghol: No idea what that is >_>
<Gin> my ubuntu doesn't auto mount my memory card
<Gin> :(
<nvictor> Biteyni: let's make a deal, do you know Cpanel?
<Biteyni> yeah
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, the video driver?
<Josie1> Gin: USB on my ubuntu is f'ed in the a, don't even get started
<LukeEkblad> someomes gata help me pleeas!
<toryl__> \Ben: dunno man, I hope someone else chimes in here for you.  Mine worked after all that crap.
<nvictor> Biteyni: if you tell me how to configure mail, I will help you
<RkyRaccoon> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Biteyni> lol
<Biteyni> lol!
<Hadarra> yes.
<Littlegator> Gnontghol: No idea what that is >_>
<Gnontghol> Littlegator: in a teminal type sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sd?
<Biteyni> *goes to find real help*
<LukeEkblad> I tryed to logg into my account on ubuntu then it sais that i coyldent
<\Ben> ok no probs toryl__, thanks for the support so far :)
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, vesa doesnt support my video card
<Josie1> Littlegator: your best best is to format before you install, like Gnontghol is telling you.
<silverblade> would there be any issue with me installing ubuntu/kubuntu on a hard drive then transplanting that drive into another machine
<toryl__> \Ben: very welcome.
<LukeEkblad> It said that theres not enought room on mr hard disk or somthing
<nvictor> Biteyni: Deal or no deal!
<Gnontghol> Littlegator: replace sd? with device
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, ive got a radeon x1950pro
<LukeEkblad> pleas help!
<walls> quick question. ive copied the ubuntu iso to a cd and want to check it to see if it matches the iso on the hd. can i do this by locating the ms5sum.txt file on the cd?
<Usrl> question: is there a way to tell WINE specifically to open a program outside of the virtual desktop? I need to run two programs at once, one of them cannot be run on the desktop, and the other has to be
<Hadarra> Ah, Sorry but then I can't help. Try Mandriva linux for now if You can...
<Littlegator> gnontghol josie1: How do I format just the one partition? I have personal data on another partition on the drive...
<Sharn> walls, you could also boot it up and have it check itself
<Josie1> gnontghol: each hard drive partition is treated as a seperate device
<Biteyni> does anybody know how to fix NTFS errl
<Josie1> I meant Littlegator
<Biteyni> error in windows?
<bruenig> walls, when you say virtual desktop do you mean the compatibility layer
<Biteyni> loads fine in ubuntu
<Littlegator> Josie1: Oh yeah, I forgot. >_> Okay, well I'll do that. Thanks.
<Gnontghol> Littlegator: the way I said: sudo mkfs -t ext /dev/sda2
<walls> how sharn? :)
<NixMan_> i wrote a script to download thunderbird 2.0.0.4, install it, with a menu item. i want to test it a few times to make sure it works. if you are going to test it, if you have thunderbird installed, please uninstall it (you settings will be ok), make sure there is no menu entry for it, then run my .sh script. can someone do this? http://www.techystuff.info/installthunderbird.sh
<Kraftwerk112> Hi there, I could need a little help here
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, any chance kubuntu would be any different?
<Josie1> So, does anyone know what Ubuntu's problem is with my USB block devices? works fine with my usb keyboard.
<NixMan_> if you are uncomfortable with running random scripts, check the contents first, it's clean. http://www.techystuff.info/installthunderbird.sh
<Sharn> walls, when you boot up the livecd (Is it the live version?) it should have the option to check the cd for defects
<LukeEkblad> dose anyone wana help on not?
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know how i get screen 2 to work? I see this chat at boath 2 screens.
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found.
<Josie1> I think I'm try the livecd here soon and see if it works ok with my devices and if it does I know something is weird with my install.
<Kraftwerk112> Somehow, when I mount a DVD, the DVD mount but I cannot access anything on it
<NixMan_> oh, you must run the script as sudo for it to work.
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know how i get screen 2 to work? I see this chat at boath 2 screens.
<LukeEkblad> Since i cant logg onto ubuntu, i decided to put the ubuntu live disk into my compuiter and start from scratch
<LukeEkblad> But now it wont let me install it
<walls> Sharn pm
<alveola> Do you know Debian repos?
<Hadarra> RkyRaccoon: I think Driver "ati" might work ?
<Josie1> LukeEkblad: what's your problem?
<DJ_Danni> Hey i have ati
<Hadarra> Kubuntu is the same as ubuntu. no help there
<DJ_Danni> and how do i get screen 2 to woork?
<DjViper> \Ben: still here?
<\Ben> yeah
<mikey1> can someone direct me to the proper chan to recieve support on desktop effects / customization?
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, ive tried that
<Gnontghol> Hadarra: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome
<lufis> mikey1: #ubuntu-effects
<mikey1> lufis: thank you
<lufis> no prob
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know how i get screen 2 to work? I see this chat at boath 2 screens.
<Usrl> question: is there a way to tell WINE specifically to open a program outside of the virtual desktop? I need to run two programs at once, one of them cannot be run on the desktop, and the other has to be
<walls> Sharn i downloaded version 704 is that the live version?
<leip> I installed ubuntustudio-audio, booted into  the 2.6.20-16-lowlatency kernel, and now my audio doesn't work... what's going on? By doesn't work I mean I play an audio device and no sound comes from my speakers
<Hadarra> I know, but it's basically the same configuration
<DJ_Danni> ?
<RkyRaccoon> hadarra, vesa got me a gui but i cant type in anything, its basically frozen
<Kraftwerk112> an output of ls -l gives the following: dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 18432 2005-09-17 16:17 forberedelses - camp
<\Ben> DjViper, yeah iam still here :p
<Josie1> I'm pretty much sick of this usb crap. I'ma stab something
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know how i get screen 2 to work? I see this chat at boath 2 screens.
<Hadarra> How about "xorg" ?
<Kraftwerk112> However, I can't even read the files as root
<toryl__> !repeat | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DjViper> \Ben: did you fix it?
<Sharn> walls, if you downloaded the default iso from the website, it should  be the live cd of the regular ubuntu
<\Ben> DjViper, no not yet :(
<pushpop> what peforms better on ubuntu Workstation 6.0 or Vmware-Server
<DjViper> \Ben: do you know if you can set 'preferred' wlan networks with wifi-radar ?
<Kraftwerk112> Does someone have an idea?
<fiaccola> hi! I'm doing a work for my school. is there anyone who could help me to translate in italian some journalistic words?
<bad_cables> what is the easiest GUI tool for configuring LAMP ?
<bad_cables> WebMin?
<DjViper> \Ben: what's the problem, exactly?
<Josie1> Dj_Danni: Dual screens on linux is not hard, but you're probably gonna have to edit the X config file, and it's very easy to find how to do this on the net. Google is your friend
<lufis> fiaccola: see #ubuntu-offtopic for off-topic conversation
<Hadarra> Also when I got irritated with ubuntu, i run knoppix live cd with boot parameter "knoppix noapic". That worked.
<bad_cables> Dual screens on the 12" iBook is not advisable
<magic_pinguim> don`t give to me many trust one distro thta have one bug in firewall and they don`t correct they ... the firestater ins`t it running at the init need torun manually ... why ubuntu still don`t correct this?
<Josie1> bad_cables, lol
<\Ben> DjViper, you can configure specific networks in wifi-radar by the looks of it yes. My problem is that it wont connect to the router... When i do iwconfig - it only shows me 3 lines..
<fiaccola> tnx
<kblin> hi folks
<Sharn> walls, if you know how to check md5, here are the sums: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/7.04/MD5SUMS
<\Ben> DjViper, them 3 lines being ... RT73 WLAN ESSID: off/any Nickname:"belkin54g", Mode:Auto Channel=11 Bit Rate=54 Mb/s, RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off
<DjViper> \Ben: which driver / card do you use?
<\Ben> belkin F5D7050 ver 3000, ralink
<bad_cables> anyone know of a really simple GUI app to config LAMP?
<Hadarra> The problem resolution as I see it is in disabling apic  (maybe also lapic and possibly even acpi)
<kblin> can anybody tell me which samba package provides the ntlm_auth binary? I suspect it's the winbind package, but I don't have it installed
<walls> Sharn check pm
<DjViper> \Ben: hmm okay, I've never used that card or driver, sorry
<Josie1> bad_cables: have you tried Google?
<\Ben> i have followed this thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28f5d7050%29 , and then turned to this one when i had problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<bad_cables> yeah i  found one called WebMin
<bad_cables> is it good?
<Josie1> I dunno, try it out.
<\Ben> DjViper, ah ok - no probs. thanks anyways :)
<walls> i just wanted to confirm that by locationg the mdsum txt file on the cd and sending it to the cksum prog i could compare it to the original iso?
<Sharn> walls, I have no pm window here, =\
<BashBang> Sharn : you have to register to pm
<Sharn> Thought I was. One second
<sample45> what is beryl?
<walls> am i right with my cd cksum method?
<Sharn> I am registered and identified. I'm guessing walls is not?
<Kraftwerk112> Now I it seems I cannot mount DVD's altogether
<walls> u answered me before sharn
<walls> in the window
<zilliot> hi!
<Sharn> Ah, but I didn't get your messages.
<Kraftwerk112> I really need help on ythis one
<zilliot> i have your ubuntu cd
<walls> u answered one i think
* sample45 WHAT IS BERYL
<zilliot> but not have hard drive
<RkyRaccoon> can anyone help me with ubuntu, it wont boot and i dont want to re-install
<zilliot> send me HD
<Kraftwerk112> CD's are being mounted just fine
<walls> sharn was i right btw with the cd check?
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : why won't it boot?
<Sharn> walls, I am honestly not very good with checking md5sums. Someone else can probably help with that. I've always been able to just boot the cd and have it check itself
<Gnontghol> sample45: beryl is a type of red diemond
<zilliot> eyyy!   send me HD!!
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, i have no idea, it stopps after loading bar
<_Lucretia_> is there a deb for vmgl?
<sample45> gnongtghol: whats a red diamond?
<walls> quick question. ive copied the ubuntu iso to a cd and want to check it to see if it matches the iso on the hd. can i do this by locating the ms5sum.txt file on the cd?
<walls> ne1 quick answer? :)
<hamza> hey guys i get a boot error  kinit no resume immage found....doing normal boot....can any one help me out here
* Hadarra is away: Gone away for now.
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : can you boot into failsafe?
<mwe> walls: you shouldn't burn the iso as a file if you want to boot it
<MattJ> walls, I didn't know there was an md5sum.txt on the CD
<Kraftwerk112> Does anyone have an idea why suddenly the mounting of DVD's fails in 7.04?
<cafuego> hamza: that's not a boot error but a normal startup message.
<velko> sample45, if you type "beryl" in google this is the first hit. and the first question answered is your question... http://www.beryl-project.org/
<walls> i didnt mwe i burnt it as an image
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, you mean recovery mode? no gui just a command line?
<{HRF}Ghost> Guys I want to uninstall linux that's on a single drive how do I do it?
<clahey> So, is there a universe repository for dapper drake?
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : yup
<clahey> It doesn't seem to be listed in synaptic.
<Josie1> Ghost: just reformat the drive?
<{HRF}Ghost> using?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, yea that works
<walls> yer there is a chksum on there
<mwe> walls: you can't check the md5 after it's burned. I think you need to do it after you download the file
<Josie1> {HRF}Ghost: any linux live CD or another other OS's install util
<Jordan_U> walls, You can do that or just run the check at boot from the LiveCD
<{HRF}Ghost> Josiel, what do I use to reformat?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, i keep hearing that its a video driver problem from people on this forum but I dont know how to fix it
<Jordan_U> mwe, Yes you can, there is a sum on the CD
<Kraftwerk112> Does absolutely noone know?
<mwe> Jordan_U: but it's for the iso file
<Gnontghol> {HRF}Ghost: the same as you use to format
<hamza> but then it takes a lot of time if i don't do anything...i have to press alt F2
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : k, so you want to boot into failsafe, login, and check the output of dmesg
<Kraftwerk112> Or could at least give a hint to how i could go about?
<{HRF}Ghost> Yeah I don't know what the command is
<walls> ok Jordan_U - yer i cheksummed the iso originally on the hd but wanted to cksum the quality of the image burnt on the cd so wanted to know if that way i just suggested was correct yer? :)
<Seoke> I'm getting ImportError: No module named gtk when I try to update to 7.04
<Josie1> {HRF} Ghost mkfs
<mwe> walls: that wont work I think
<walls> he just said it would
<Josie1> {HRF}Ghost the man page should tell you all you need to know.
<{HRF}Ghost> k thanks
<Jordan_U> mwe, There has to be something on the CD that will work or else there couldn't be a check at boot
<{HRF}Ghost> later guys
<Josie1> Np
<mwe> walls: if the iso sum matched the CD will be fine unless it failed
<mwe> Jordan_U: there isn't a check on boot for the md5 sum
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, what am i looking for?
<Jordan_U> walls, Easiest thing to do would be to boot from the CD and use the "check CD integrity" option
<sixtyeight> Here's an odd question: Is there a way to stop "Alt+left mouse click" from grabbing a window and moving it?
<Kraftwerk112> Somehow DVD's don't mount anymore in 7.04
<Seoke> I'm getting ImportError: No module named gtk when I try to update to 7.04
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : well, boot up failsafe, and edit /etc/X/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> mwe, What would yo call the "check CD integrity" option?
<Seoke> sixtyeight, Administration->Mouse
<bad_cables> how do i get more apps to install in synaptic... i need a list of more sources for my sources.lst
<blind> while using x11vnc, people that connect to me can only see in 16-bit color.... how can i fix this?
<walls> yer but i just wanted to clarify officially that u cd also cksum the cd after u burn it cos there is an md5sum txt file on there
<bad_cables> when i look for apps to install, they arent there
<mwe> Jordan_U: well in that case I'm not up to date. sorry
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : even if you had a gui, you still have to get to the command line
<walls> jordan im right yer?
<velko> Kraftwerk112, does the corresponding line in /etc/fstab contain the word "udf" or just "iso9660"?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, what do i need to edit?
<mwe> Jordan_U: there was no such option last I booted an ubuntu cd
<Jordan_U> bad_cables, You don't want to just go adding random repositories to your sources.list, that is a good way to screw up your machine
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, im looking at my xorg.conf, what do i need to change
<Seoke> I'm getting ImportError: No module named gtk when I try to update to 7.04 any ideas what it might be?
<Gnontghol> Ubuntu fails to find the firmware of a driver at boot when the driver is compiled in the kernel (not as a module). I have tryed to copy it into the initrd but I get the same errors: File not found.
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : hang on
<mwe> Jordan_U: usually an md5sum is for a downloaded file
<hamza> guys help me out..ive been facing a lot of problem with my ubuntu 7.04....the boot is very slow...there no splash screen...the sound is not present sometimes..and it rarely connects to my wlan
<Jordan_U> Gnontghol, bcm43xx ?
<bad_cables> Jordan_U, is there a list of stable apps?
<Jordan_U> !repositories | bad_cables
<ubotu> bad_cables: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mwe> Jordan_U: but yes you can md5 sum an entire directory structure so I guess that's what it does
<zilliot> hey boys send me Vista on Cd!
<sixtyeight> Seoke: The only Mouse tab I get is under System->Preferences, and it doesn't give me any sort of options to change that behavior.
<idefix> is there a foobillard channel?
<zilliot> hey boys send me Vista on Cd!
<zilliot> hey boys send me Vista on Cd!
<zilliot> hey boys send me Vista on Cd!
<zilliot> hey boys send me Vista on Cd!
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<walls> basically the ms5sumtxt file does not match the iso file on hd, so is that right in saying it was not burned correctly?
<fblade1987> Guys anyone fancy just giving me a hand please? I Just downloaded Amsn today and it says i need to download TLS what is it and how do i get and install it?
<zilliot> ubuntu !
<Seoke> sixtyeight, Odd well I dont know what to tell you because I just changed mine.  Theres an option somewhere in preferences that allows you to change if you need to hold down alt to move the window
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zilliot!*@*]  by nalioth
<georgy28> !ops
<Seoke> exit
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<radioman> ;}
<idefix> ! foobillard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobillard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sixtyeight> Seoke: Ahhh, I found it. It is under the "Window" preferences. Thanks!
<MattJ> fblade1987, you should probably install amsn from the Ubuntu repository
<Gnontghol> Jordan_U: ipw2200
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : do this, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and look for things that have EE beside them, you have find those problems in you /etc/X/xorg.conf
<hamza> guys help me out..ive been facing a lot of problem with my ubuntu 7.04....the boot is very slow...there no splash screen...the sound is not present sometimes..and it rarely connects to my wlan
<jevangelo> how do i clear a package from resuming installation whenever i use apt-get install
<MattJ> jevangelo, apt-get remove it
<fblade1987> MattJ i did it, downloads an executes just fine, its when i try and login it says amsn need tls downloading i do and it errors?
<bad_cables> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jordan_U> jevangelo, What is the exact issue?
<Gnontghol> Jordan_U: But I dont think that is relevant, the problem is not with the driver
<bad_cables> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mwe> walls: appearently a 'check cd integrity' option has been added since last I booted an ubuntu cd so it probably matches the entire structere or should
<rxKaffee> when a system has multiple alternate repositorys listed, is there any way to track which repository a given package is from?
<jevangelo> im installing a server and slocate keeps hanging some processes each time i use apt-get to install other programs
<MattJ> fblade1987, I think I found the answer
<jevangelo> im trying to get it out of the way so it doesnt come back and try to resume the next time i use apt-get
<hamzzz> HELP ...cant i connect to my wireless network in ubuntu in the same way as windows??..
<MattJ> fblade1987, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1091856&postcount=4
<mwe> !wifi | hamzzz
<mikey2> !customization
<hamzzz> wats !wifi
<danya_> guys how can I know if im on firefox32 or 64 ?
<ubotu> hamzzz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hamzzz> mwe : wats !wifi
<Jordan_U> hamzzz, If your card is supported just connect to a wireless network with the applet in the top right corner of the screen
<fblade1987> no still seems to error saying cant get it
<Jordan_U> hamzzz, It is a message to our bot to tell you about the wireless documentation
<mwe> hamzzz: ! causes the channel bot to speak. see ubotus comment
<MattJ> fblade1987, you edited the file? and restarted aMSN?
<hamzzz> jordan_U : rite now im connected..but in the network tool its say "unknown interface (rda1)"is this ok?
<Ia2> hi everyone, does someone have any suggestions on the following? When I log out I get a blank screen.
<timewriter> hi
<fblade1987> yeah just says cant download it
<timewriter> is there a way to use aol on ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hamzzz> and it doesnt connect automatically
<Jordan_U> timewriter, Like AIM?
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<MattJ> Ia2, and the computer is frozen?
<timewriter> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zilliot!*@*]  by PriceChild
<timewriter> like aol broadband
<timewriter> to use their network
<Ia2> yes, its frozen
<timewriter> their proxies
<Jordan_U> timewriter, I would expect you would just connect to the router like anything else
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %zilliot!*@*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> timewriter, *modem
<MattJ> Ia2, do you have an ATI card with the ATI drivers?
<timewriter> but i was wondering
<timewriter> if i have more pc`s
<timewriter> and just a modem
<hamzzz> jordan_U : rite now im connected..but in the network tool its say "unknown interface (rda1)"is this ok?
<timewriter> i can use aol for broadband
<Jordan_U> timewriter, You need to get a router if you have multiple PC's and one modem
<PriceChild> timewriter, do you have a usb modem?
<timewriter> nope
<PriceChild> timewriter, or an ethernet one?
<IdleOne> is there a "kid's Ubuntu" for like 5 to 10 year olds?
<timewriter> ethernet
<Jordan_U> hamzzz, You are connected wirelessly?
<timewriter> i found penggy
<timewriter> no
<MattJ> IdleOne, maybe Edubuntu
<PriceChild> timewriter, is it an "always on", or does it require using the software on your windows machine to connect?
<timewriter> tv cable
<Jordan_U> IdleOne, Sort of, there is Edubuntu
<timewriter> always on
<PriceChild> timewriter, it will work fine.
<Ia2> MattJ, yes I have an ATI card, and had to enable the restricted driver
<walls> ne luck Jordan_U?
<hamzzz> yes jordan_U but it hardly connects
<PriceChild> timewriter, don't worry :)
<thebigham> how come when a new window is opened, it stays behind the current, how can i bring it to the front by default??
<PriceChild> timewriter, use the live cd to check though ;)
<PriceChild> thebigham, using beryl?
<thebigham> yea
<IdleOne> ty MattJ and Jordan_U  I'll check it out
<MattJ> Ia2, aha, that could be the problem (I had the same one)
<Jordan_U> walls, Havn't found my Feisty CD yet :)
<timewriter> to check what ?
<thebigham> and also how i install the themes i downloaded from beryl website
<MattJ> Ia2, do you use the accelerated 3D at all?
<x89x> how do i make gnome show hda1 to the side pane ??
<timewriter> what is aolserver4 ?
<Ia2> MattJ, Not sure if it's being used
<astro76> x89x, add a bookmark to where it's mounted
<Ia2> mattJ, How can I check for that
<hamzzz> jordan_U : i only have a wireless connection which i use for the internet
<x89x> astro ??
<astro76> x89x, in the file browser, bookmarks>add bookmark
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang I got one (EE) so far, this is a long list
<timewriter> i found what i need , it is penggy
<timewriter> hard to config tho
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : ya I know, what was the EE?
<astro76> x89x, whatever you bookmark shows in Places
<ryanakca> hmm.. are there any advantages at running amd64 over i386? (I know about some of the proprietary software not running, I can just set up a chroot for that.)
<Jordan_U> walls, it's there, it's actually called "check CD for defects"
<k31th> guys what do you do for IPODS in ubuntu
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<MattJ> Ia2, well, it's a bit of a hack, but I disable it by enabling the Composite extension in xorg.conf (this will cause the driver to disable fast 3D support though)
<Ia2> MattJ, ok I'll try that
<k31th> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<MattJ> Ia2, it's Composite "Enable" I think
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : are you, or did you try to enable 3d rendering? or even beryl?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, thats the only one
<pharsmoth> hey people im getting this weird message sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<pharsmoth> samba is installed, not sure what it means but cant seem to share anything
<k31th> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, no
<MattJ> Ia2, and you need to restart for it to take effect
<acke_> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ia2> MattJ, ok thanks
<ryanakca> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<NixMan> could a few people make sure this tutorial/script works ok? http://techystuff.info/?p=64
<acke_> i need an extremly easy to configure ftp server for lan use. any suggestions?
<pharsmoth> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<\Ben> might ditch the usb wlan and try pcmcia :P
<MajorPayne> If I chmod 750 to /etc/skel/ will home directorys created after that have 750 permissions?
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : k, near the top of your /etc/X/xorg.conf file there is and entry that says     load dri   and    load glx   comment those to lines out and try again
<x89x> hey
<x89x> anyone got the via deltachrome drivers ??
<mneptok> x89x: they are built in
#ubuntu 2007-07-17
<hamzzz> jordan_U : i only have a wireless connection which i use for the internet
<thebigham> how do i install the themes i downloaded from beryl website
<mneptok> x89x: there are no 3D drivers for Unichrome chipsets
<x89x> i cant  change the screen refresh rate !
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Still having problems? Its me who helped you days ago just on another of my many nicknames :-|
<NixMan> anyone testing my tutorial? http://techystuff.info/?p=64
<mwe> !fixres | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, yea allways
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Whats up this time?
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Did your X ever start?
<sixdraw> hi all, i am currently hoping to upgrade my compaq pc as the motherboard, graphics card and power psu are pretty useless, i was looking at some of these AMD bundle kits that have the following components --->  AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0GHz Socket AM2 2MB, BOXED w/fan and an Asus M2A-VM HDMI, AMD 690G+SB600, HDMI,Socket-AM2,m-ATX,DDR2,Firewire,PCI-Ex16 motherboard. Does anybody know if there are any known compatibility issues with th
<sixdraw> is set up?
<MattJ> !beryl | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, i re-installed and it started fine, but as allways it started not booting
<Littlegator> gnontghol what was the command to format a device? >_>
<pharsmoth> anyone know why i would be getting a command not found error when im attempting to restart/start my samba server (samba is in stalled as best i can tell)
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, im getting kinda sick of this
<aaron> sixdraw: that should be fine. but use the 32bit edition of ubuntu
<ferret_0567> How do I get xchat-gnome to automagically IDENTIFY me to NickServ?
<thebigham> Thanks MattJ
<thebigham> today is my first day of using ubuntu
<sixdraw> does ubuntu not support the 64 bit or is it just easier with drivers etc and wine to use 32 bit?
<BashBang> Ia2 : try   glxinfo | grep -in yes    will let you know if you have 3d accel enabled
<MattJ> thebigham, congratulations :)
<ichahi> beryl<3
<thebigham> thanks =)
<CheesyMonkey> sixdraw, easier with 32bit really
<MajorPayne> If I chmod 750 /etc/skel/ will home directorys created after that have 750 permissions?
<ferret_0567> sixdraw: Ubuntu supports 64-bit, but 32-bit is a lot easier to use for newbies
<sixdraw> because i have a 64 bit amd allready and use the 32 bit version for that reason but i'd like to use the full functionality
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, its still there
<ferret_0567> It's a bit hard to get 32-bit programs to work
<sixdraw> right thanks a lot
<ferret_0567> you can do it, but it's hard
<ferret_0567> I'm using 64-bit right now
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Ummm its a weird problem
<aaron> 32bit all the way.
<Jordan_U> sixdraw, It's only with proprietary apps that you have a problem
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : and you #commented out #load dri  #load glx  like that?
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, would switching to kubuntu work?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, no i deleted them
<Littlegator> gnontghol what was the command to format a device? >_>
<sixdraw> and just one other thing, is there a noticeable advantage in using 64 bit over 32 apart from those issues?
<hobbs_> how do I embed a web page in the desktop?  like active desktop in wndows
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, I really doubt it, end of the day its the same OS just a different DE
<MajorPayne> RkyRaccoon: Kubuntu still uses X.
<ferret_0567> why is hdparm not being run as part of the system startup scripts anymore?
<dez> hey all
<ferret_0567> I need it
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Have you ever tried any other distros that worked?
<pharsmoth> hey dez
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : did you save the file like that?  Make sure they aren't back
<dez> whats a good bootl loader for dual booting ubuntu?
<ferret_0567> The Linux kernel automatically disables DMA and other advanced hard drive features automatically
<CheesyMonkey> dez, the defaukt GRUB :)
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, no this is my first shot at linux.  It works great on my laptop
<sixdraw> i read its only in applications using complicated algorithims etc. and very large files that its benifical to use 64 bit
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, yea, i checked they saved
<sixdraw> or something along those lines
<dez> well the grub just auto maticly loads ubuntu
<dez> it doesnt give me the option to load xp
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : what exactly does the EE message say
<dez> :(
<CheesyMonkey> dez, I think, from experience of dualbooting on fedora however, you go into the menu by pressing any key i think then choose Other
<hobbs_> dez you want to dual boot with windows?
<x89x> do via deltachrome people hae to choose vesa drivers ?
<dez> yes hobbs
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<timewriter> hmm
<ferret_0567> that is due to some errors, but I know that if I enable DMA, unmaskirq, and IO_Support = 32-bit with sync (mode 3) later, the system still functions fine
<Biteyni> Does anybody know how to mount an external HD into Ubuntu?
<hobbs_> dez you  installed windows first?
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, And you deleted that Load "DRI"?
<ferret_0567> how do I get hdparm to run automatically on bootup
<sixdraw> if there's any developers here by the way that have contributed to the development of the latest ubuntu, what a great job ye did.. ive converted a lot of friends lately i tell you
<ferret_0567> ?
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, yea
<dez> well i got two hard drives and i installed ubuntu onthe small one and xp on the big one
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : what type of grafics card do you have?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, ati radeon x1950pro
<hobbs_> dez in what order?
<dez> uh
<dez> ubuntu first i think
<ferret_0567> dez: you need to install Windows first
<Ia2> MattJ, Thanks that fixed my problem!
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : and what driver is it using in xorg.conf?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, fglrx
<dez> but i didnt have the big hard drive pluged in
<hobbs_> dez did you have the windows one installed when you installed ubuntu?
<Biteyni> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Biteyni>        missing codepage or other error
<Biteyni>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Biteyni>        dmesg | tail  or so
<x89x> via deltachrome driverss !!
<Biteyni> anybody know what i can do?
<MattJ> Ia2, great!
<hobbs_> dez you need to re-configure grub then
<Biteyni> external HD
<Biteyni> ?
<dez> oh
<dez> ok
<x89x> its intalling vesa drivers !!
<hobbs_> dez with the big one plugged in, but seccond in the boot order
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : if you aren't going to use any 3d you could just use the xfree 2d driver
<ferret_0567> Biteyni: please, use the pastebin for anything bigger than 4 lines
<MattJ> Ia2, hopefully it won't be necessary when ATI fix the problem
<ferret_0567> !pastebin > Biteyni
<dez> ok
<Biteyni> ferret_0567: do you know what i can do to fix this?
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, do i replace "fglrx" with "xfree"?
<Ia2> Hope so!
<ferret_0567> what did you do to get that error Biteyni?
<timewriter> anyone can help me configure penggy ?
<acke_> i liked GPROFTPD, a pretty nice ftp server. for us n00bs.. .>D
<NixMan> can someone test one of my tutorials to see if it is easy to follow? message me if you are interested
<timewriter> ill check goole
<timewriter> google
<velko> Biteyni, somtimes a simple fsck on the external hard drive partition helps here
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : no, different name, I have to check what it is,  hang one sec
<dez> brb
<Biteyni> how to do that velkO?>
<RkyRaccoon> bashbang, if its vesa ive tried it many times
<Jordan_U> NixMan, Are you writing them on the official wiki?
<Littlegator> I tried doing mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda4 but it freezes at inode 29
<ferret_0567> can I just add "exec /etc/init.d/hdparm to /etc/rc.local to get hdparm to run at boot up time????
<Ia2> MattJ, do you by any chance know why I would not be able to set permissions on my Hard Drives?
<NixMan> Jordan_U: no, on my personal blog, is that frowned upon?
<Biteyni> velko: How do i do fsck?
<Jordan_U> NixMan, It is by me, and IMHO should be by more people.
<ferret_0567> ...
<MattJ> Ia2, which hard drives? and what file system are they?
<velko> Biteyni, say your external hard drive is called /dev/hdb and has only one partition (called /dev/hdb1) formatted with ext3. you type "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hdb1"
<ferret_0567> this channel is WAY too crowded
<Dimz> hi. i was using windows and my pc turned off unexpectedly and now when i log into ubuntu my ntfs files partition doesnt mount anymore. can any1 help??
<IdleOne> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biteyni> /dev/sbd1
<velko> Biteyni, adapt this example to your actual configuration. you have to know the device name for the hdd and the partition scheme and partition types
<IdleOne> !mount
<NixMan> Jordan_U: ok, well imho it is ok, but hey what does mho matter? could you test it for me?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jordan_U> NixMan, If you really want to help people you should contribute to wiki.ubuntu.com so people can find help easily and you instructions can be updated by others if needed
<cafuego> Dimz: Boot windows and have it do its disk check, then boot Ubuntu.
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, do you have fglrx set as driver?
<ferret_0567> Dimz: you need to run ntfs-fix on that NTFS partition
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nvidia sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<Dimz> <ferret_0567> how do i do that?
<BashBang> RkyRaccoon : you can try    ati    or   radeon  for driver names  not sure wich will work with your card the best
<Ia2> MattJ, External drive
<Mhz> hi all, I uninstalled wine using Synaptic and when I run "which wine" in a prompt it still finds something in /usr/local/bin. I guess I must have installed it at some point in time using make, now how can I uninstall it?
<ferret_0567> what was your NTFS partition called?
<Dimz> <ferret_0567> Files
<Jordan_U> RkyRaccoon, I think that "ati" chooses the correct driver for your card but I may be wrong
<MattJ> Ia2, ah, external drives are often formatted FAT32, which doesn't support permissions
<Wizek> Do someone know what is GRUB ERROR 21, while booting?
<ferret_0567> um...what does the error say when you double click on it Dimz?
<Ia2> actually it's ntfs
<astro76> Mhz, it must actually still be there, which simply searches the path when you run it
<ferret_0567> does it say something about "Cannot mount /dev/hdc"?
<ferret_0567> what does it say?
<Jordan_U> Ia2, That doesn't support UNIX permissions either
<NixMan>  Jordan_U: ok, well imho it is ok, but hey what does mho matter?
<NixMan>                 could you test it for me?
<Dimz> basicly i was workin in windows n my electricity went. i turned the pc back on and into ubuntu n my partition isnt on the desktop anymore.
<Jordan_U> NixMan, Sure
<capashen> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<capashen> oups sorry
<NixMan> Jordan_U: thank you, and i may look into the wiki very soon  Jordan_U: ok, well imho it is ok, but hey what does mho matter?  could you test it for me?
<astro76> Mhz, you can see if the package you compiled has a make uninstall
<r0dzilla> trying to get bluetooth up and running on ubuntu
<NixMan>  Jordan_U: ok, well imho it is ok, but hey what does mho matter?
<NixMan>                 could you test it for me?
<Mhz> astro76: that's what I figured out. I have trouble with wine and I want to reinstall it fresh, however I don't know how to clean up the mess!
<r0dzilla> what pin number does ubuntu use for pairing?
<Ia2> MattJ, so shall I format using what system?
<astro76> Mhz, you should use checkinstall when you need to build software
<NixMan> Jordan_U: http://techystuff.info/?p=64
<getBoa> hi y'all....      how to upgrade the feisty fawn to the Gutsy Gibbon ???
<Mhz> astro76: I'm not sure I still have the package from which I installed
<r0dzilla> previous distro I used would show a bluetooth logo on the notification area and ask for a pin number to use
<mwe> Wizek: it usually means menu.lst is wrong, referencing an incorrect drive I think
<astro76> Mhz, well, if you installed under /usr/local/bin, and you haven't installed anything else, only wine stuff will be under /usr/local
<bad_cables> so, if you use ubuntu then you can just download most apps as a .deb file to your desktop and install them?
<r0dzilla> I followed all the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup but my phone is asking for a pin number to finish pairing
<bad_cables> like in DSL and Debian regular
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey yes
<MattJ> Ia2, ext3 is what Linux/Ubuntu use, and supports all the features
<Littlegator> How do I completely delete a partition?
<rockets> MattJ, well not really. you can use a bunch of other things like reiserfs
<astro76> r0dzilla, try 0000, 1234, ...
<bad_cables> with a speaker magnet
<rockets> matti, and i think XFS
<r0dzilla> astro76, yeah tried a few of those already
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, One minute Im reading a few things about people who have had the same error :)
<IdleOne> Littlegator, use dd man dd for info
<Biteyni> e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Biteyni>  So i tried doing that but the thing didn't give me permission
<Biteyni> what to do know
<MattJ> rockets, Ia2 just wants to format his drive, and ext3 is perfectly adequate :)
<Biteyni> it says to be in root?
<bad_cables> Littlegator: there are 2 options, 1... speaker magnet and 2... use qtparted to do it with a nice GUI
<Jordan_U> NixMan, That is already covered on the wiki @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, Im not alone?!
<Wizek> nwe, could u check it 4 me? :) i'm a new user, and ui just installed ubuntu tu a formated hd, how can the file be wrong?
<IdleOne> Littlegator, yeah use gparted or qtparted
<Cogito> hi all
<bad_cables> Littlegator: ever use partition majik?
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Are you heck
<NixMan> Jordan_U: ok, but some of my subscriers may not know that. however, i see your point, the wiki helps keep all the info in one place. however, i guess my point is generating trafic.
<velko> bad_cables, well - yes. ubuntu like dsl is derived from debian proper. but instead of downloading deb files to your desktop and installing them is better to use a package manager like synaptic or aptitude
<CheesyMonkey> !paste > CheesyMonkey
<MattJ> Ia2, gparted should be able to show you the drive, and let you reformat it
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, heck?
<Cogito>  someone help me!
<Ia2> MattJ, Thank you I'll try that.
<bad_cables> Littlegator, qtparted is a really nice app to configure disk partions and format them
<Littlegator> Okay, let me rephrase my question. When using Gparted or even a terminal command to delete a partition, it fails and ends up temporarily resetting my partition tables.
<bad_cables> for linux
<Jordan_U> NixMan, My point is that generating traffic at the cost of not helping your users is wrong
<IdleOne> Cogito, with?
<Cogito> i have a problem with my audio device
<Wizek> nwe, are u here?
<mwe> Wizek: don't d_cc send me stuff. use pastebin
<Cogito> on ubuntu feasty fawn
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nvidia sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<IdleOne> !alsa | Cogito
<ubotu> Cogito: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, now its giving me some soft lockup error
<velko> Littlegator, could it be that this is a hardware problem? if so it's best to buy a new hdd. very soon
<getBoa> !find gutsy
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Are you registered on irc?
<ubotu> Package/file gutsy does not exist in feisty
<NixMan> Jordan_U: not helping my users? you mean the not my users. right? because i am helping my visitors, just not everyone else. well, i understand where you are coming from, and it may be the ubuntu spirit, but i live in a free country, and will continue to do so.
<mwe> doh
<IdleOne> getBoa, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<Littlegator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30167/ How do I fix this error?
<Cairna> How do I turn off X Server so that I may install my nvidia driver  on dapper?
<bad_cables> velco, i had a huge modification to my DSL server, but i forgot every single password and i was configing the XAMPPP by text editor
<gavintlgold> hi all, i have a problem with audio, when i record, the beginning and end of each recorded segment makes a popping sound. This also happens when using occasional other audio devices, when they are enabled and disabled. Is this a known problem with gstreamer?
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, i should be, i think i registered the first time i installed like 7 months ago
<bad_cables> velco, i had every sound app i needed and a web server... without Jack of course because low latency would eat the server
<bronze-> "Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner" <-- what is this? It's an application I can see is starting on the taskbar, but then it goes away.
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Can you see PM?
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey
<Cogito> thank you
<Jordan_U> NixMan, Do what you want, but by keeping your users from the official documentation you will be hindering them and you can't possibly keep all of your instructions up to date like the wiki can
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, yea
<Wizek> mwe, how can i use pastebin? This is the 1st time i use linux... :S and i cannot do anything... reinstall didn't help...
<getBoa> !find repository
<ubotu> Found: apt-rpm-repository, libapache-mod-repository
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, i responded did you not see it?
<IdleOne> !paste | Wizek
<ubotu> Wizek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Littlegator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30167/ How do I fix this error?
<cracker> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-*  i need to update it to *-17 so that i can fwcutter.. pls tell me how
<CheesyMonkey> RkyRaccoon, Nope, meaning your not registered :P, nvm heres what I found....dunno if they'll be any good http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30168/
<J420N> i'm using a computer
<eboyjr> Is there a high quality video of Beryl's cool stuff? ( YouTube quality is NOT very good. )
<bagualas> How may I change the output sound from stereo to mono?
<cracker> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-*  i need to update it to *-17 so that i can fwcutter.. pls tell me how
<MattJ> eboyjr, I have a video or 2, just a second
<CheesyMonkey> eboyjr, Beryls is old compiz-fusion is the way forward
<bad_cables> bagualas: get a nice mixer
<bad_cables> hardware
<fiXXXerMet> How do I mount a W95 FAT32 partition as rw?
<r0dzilla> does ubuntu not have the bluetooth gnome applet?  (not the file transfer one)
<fiXXXerMet> Doing just mount /dev/sdd1 /path/to says rw in mount, but won't let me do anything, and errors with a read-only
<CheesyMonkey> eboyjr, http://fusioncast.blogspot.com/
<bagualas> bad_cables, any recommends?
<bad_cables> :bagualas: the sound app you are playing from might be configurable
<gavintlgold> whoa, thanks for the plug Cheezymonkey
<gavintlgold> ;)
<RkyRaccoon> cheesymonkey, im gonna do a fresh install, i may have messed something up in my tinkering and trying to fix
<cracker> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-*  i need to update it to *-17 so that i can fwcutter.. pls tell me how
<bagualas> bad_cables, I'm using XMMS, but doesnt work changing to mono :\
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, Welcome, its got some nice install how to down the bottom so saves explaining :)
<gavintlgold> :)
<Littlegator> How do I fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30167/
<gavintlgold> if you like, please digg it
<Wizek> nwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30169/
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, I did already, jiffajaffa look i even commented it :O
<bad_cables> bagualas: you need 3 copper wires, and some RCA jacks to do it with a soldering iron, but you can cause phazing if you are not careful...
<gavintlgold> kewl
<bad_cables> bagualas: try and find a plugin for XMMS to output to MONO
<EmxBA> hi, may someone help me? I have a serious hardware issue
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, As a suggestion, why not do a video, in the highest quality you can showing off all its features?
<cracker> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-*  i need to update it to *-17 so that i can use fwcutter.. pls tell me how
<bad_cables> bagualas: if not, try a diskwriter and convert it to mono in Audacity
<bagualas> bad_cables, all my cables are mono. I need the output to be mono. So, will not solde :D
<Jordan_U> EmxBA, Ask your question and if someone can help they will
<Cairna> How do I turn off X Server so that I may install my nvidia driver  on dapper?
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, Showing people its the way forward and beryl no longer supported etc =D
<gavintlgold> cheezymonkey: i made a low quality video with all features (on digg recently) but maybe I can do another
<bad_cables> bagualas: i dont understand your problem, PM me
<Wizek> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30169/
<Jordan_U> Cairna, How are you trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<cracker> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-*  i need to update it to *-17 so that i can use fwcutter.. pls tell me how
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, s :) I didnt see that, but i wasnt paying attentition then
<Cairna> Ah...through the terminal?
<suqzi> hey guys, here's my question: where should I find info for getting my laptop to see my external hard drive?
<Wizek> mwe, are u here?
<EmxBA> I have nvidia 6150 integrated card. It was working OK until 2 hours ago. I just couldn't boot my pc, and then I've got message that overlocking (which I haven't done) has failed. settings in bios have been reverted to default. and then, it boots sometimes, sometimes not. windows xp safe mode is ok, ubuntu recovery mode is ok, but when I started ubuntu as usually or windows
<Jordan_U> cracker, Why do you need to upate to use fwcutter and why can't you just apt-get upgrade?
<Cairna> Suqzi, generally on startup you press an F# key to start up Bootmenu
<EmxBA> I didn't work, Jordan_U
<Biteyni> < needs help with external hard drive error
<Cairna> It should say early on startup
<EmxBA> Jordan_U: the things is, screen flickrs, blinks
<bad_cables> bagualas: are you using a patch bay?
<Littlegator> How do I fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30167/
<EmxBA> colours are mixed and it seems like a GPU issue
<cracker> jordan: cuz i was trying to use bcm43xx-fmcutter for my 1390 broadcom card
<EmxBA> but how come safe mode works?
<bagualas> sry, didnt understand what is patch bay ;\
<suqzi> Cairna, what should I look for in bootmenu?
<EmxBA> do I need to buy a new GPU? is the problem laying there?
<Jordan_U> cracker, But that shouldn't require a specific kernel
<fiXXXerMet> /dev/sdd1 on /media/Sansa e260R type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)      Shouldn't I be able to write to that?
<Taffy-nay> hey everyone, new ubuntu user with a sound issue here. anyone available to help?
<Biteyni> velxo?
<Cairna> suqzi. mine says Maxtor, and the size of it
<CheesyMonkey> !sound | Taffy-nay
<ubotu> Taffy-nay: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cracker> jordan: this what it says in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<Biteyni> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biteyni> !harddrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Cairna> It should give you an option between your cd drive, hard drive, and an external hard drive
<Taffy-nay> not quite my problem
<Jordan_U> EmxBA, I would also do a memtest
<EmxBA> and if memtest passes, Jordan_U ?
<Cairna> Jordan, any idea how to go bout turning off X Server... Also, what the hell is it...?
<Littlegator> How do I fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30167/
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nf3 sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<cracker> jordan: it says *-17 kernel is req in : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<EmxBA> Jordan_U: my whole pc worked 2 hrs ago, that's weird
<Jordan_U> EmxBA, Then it is probably a GPU problem, if you have openssh server installed you can check that everything else is working without needing a monitor
<vavaproductions> hi every1
<EmxBA> Jordan_U: I have it installed. so that would clarify that the problem is in gpu?
<vavaproductions> waz up
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, Well i favourited it anyways, Im stupid when it comes to beryl compiz etc took me ages to find most of the beryl plugins that were like the best
<Cairna> not much, vava
<Cairna> yourself?
<vavaproductions> not much 2
<Jordan_U> EmxBA, Boot the machine and see if you can ssh in
<vavaproductions> just chillin
<Taffy-nay> i have ubuntu running my laptop and when i plug in speakers or headphone, i get sound through both the plugged in device AND the onboard speakers
<gavintlgold> cheesymonkey: i should have the next ep out saturday
<vavaproductions> im new here
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, Ill keep checking, Ill digg it too should you put it on there
<vavaproductions> Cairna where u from?
<Jordan_U> cracker, What version of Ubuntu to you have?
<Cairna> Canada
<cracker> jordan: fiesty
<vavaproductions> cool
<Cairna> You?
<vavaproductions> Lodon
<gavintlgold> cheesymonkey: i may redigg it in the Linux section, since that's better than Education Videos
<BashBang> Littlegator : you are trying to format /dev/hda4 to ext3 yes?
<vavaproductions> London
<Cairna> England, yes?
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, I think under the linux section would be a better idea :)
<vavaproductions> yep
<cracker> jordan: fiesty
<gavintlgold> yep, but i don't want to be called a diggspammer cheesymonkey
<Cairna> Canada has a london too you know
<gavintlgold> so you can digg it for me if you want ;)
<vavaproductions> :) yea i know
<vavaproductions> funny that is
<dez> how do i tell grub that i got windows xp to?
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nf3 sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<EmxBA> !repeat | Skrypt
<ubotu> Skrypt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Greyscale> Why does my machine keep locking up diskthashing?
<CheesyMonkey> gavintlgold, I wouldnt class you as that, not for posting it twice, so long as its under the relevant section :)
<ryanakca> hmm.. are there any advantages at running amd64 over i386? (I know about some of the proprietary software not running, I can just set up a chroot for that.)
<Wizek> mwe, are u here?
<cracker> jordan: i have fiesty trying to use fwcutter
<Jordan_U> cracker, You should be using 2.6.20 then, what does uname -r output?
<Skrypt> EmxBa, cool? i'm asking every 5 minutes. In a room this busy, I think that's fair.
<kitche> ryanakca: not really since many programs aren't programmed for amd64 yet
<ryanakca> kitche: ok
<cracker> jordan:it shows 2.6.20-16-generic
<ryanakca> kitche: thanks :)
<EmxBA> Skrypt: well...
<Greyscale> Why does my machine keep locking up diskthashing?
<gavintlgold> cheezymonkey, ok i'll redigg it, and get you the link if you want to digg too
<Littlegator> bashbang: yes I am
<Greyscale> it just sits there
<Greyscale> and thashe
<Greyscale> the the point I can't move the cursor
<SlimeyPete> Greyscale: how much memory do you have?
<Greyscale> 512M
<Greyscale> this is with it idling too
<SlimeyPete> hmm, should be plenty.
<ThanatosDrive> Goodness! I think Ubuntu is trying to double my speakers as subwoofers.
<cracker> jordan:it shows 2.6.20-16-generic
<Greyscale> just browsin' the net for an hour or so makes it go thrash
<ThanatosDrive> How can I stop it from doing that?
<Jordan_U> cracker, Then you have 2.6.20 ( which is greater than 2.6.17, the last number doesn't matter )
<Greyscale> I'm removing slocate, maybe that's what its doing
<Greyscale> ThanatosDrive, thats usually due to them being plugged into the wrong socket :P
<Taffy-nay> i have ubuntu running my laptop and when i plug in speakers or headphone, i get sound through both the plugged in device AND the onboard speakers
<BashBang> Littlegator you could try using    mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda4
<cracker> jordan:so what shud i do now i have the fwcutter and i hjave a .exe driver
<Greyscale> why in gods name is slocate installed by default?
<cracker> jordan:so what shud i do now i have the fwcutter and i hjave a .exe driver
<Greyscale> cracker, are you trying to install the bcm43xx drivers?
<ThanatosDrive> Greyscale: No, the colors match, and there's even an 'Audio Out' tag next to the aqua-colored plug.
<cracker> yes
<Jordan_U> cracker, No need for the exe driver, just install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Greyscale> Stereo sound is green, usually
<Greyscale> blue for rear speakers
<Greyscale> pink for mic/sub
<Jordan_U> cracker, It will automatically download the firmware you need
<cracker> yes i did that then.. the wifi LED still is showing that it is not working
<unagi> anyone know if its possible to sit desktop icons on the right side instead of the left?
<Greyscale> I have a bcm43xx... tell me if you get stuck ^_^
<ThanatosDrive> Geryscale: I don't have a subwoofer either. But somehow it's like Bass Boost is on.
<Greyscale> cracker, if its installed, a replug should help
<Greyscale> remove it and replug it
<Greyscale> if its PCMICA
<Wizek> Do someone know what is GRUB ERROR 21, while booting? :-$
<scoobtits> anyone might know why cs1.6 locks up like 5 minutes after playing??
<Greyscale> or reboot if its internal
<Greyscale> Wizek, hard disk has gone KERPOW
<cracker> i did reboot
<cracker> still it is same
<Greyscale> when grub has shat itself, thats usually the issue
<gavintlgold> CheezyMonkey: i can't redigg it, it doesn't let you
<FusE> Can someone help me. Im having trouble with my network on ubuntu feisty. When I upgraded to edgy and feisty, my network would only work when I turned off security and removed the key from the connection. Any help?
<Greyscale> cracker, do a bit of googling
<Aeudian> Good Evening,  I just installed ubuntu 3x and keep running into issues with network adapters not working in live cd and after install.  I keep getting "desination unreachable" when i try to ping my router/websites and i have the correct network settings?  is there a bug or anything i can do to get the machine on the network? i have tried 2 nics with same results
<ThanatosDrive> Greyscale: Green, yeah. Although it's a really bright green. That's not aqua?
<Greyscale> there was a good tutorial
<Geminias> i sucked myself off today
<Greyscale> Geminias, well done.
<jvai> lol
<stetran> will PES6 work on ubuntu?
<Greyscale> you now no longer require a girlfriend
<jvai> smh
<FusE> Aeudian I think  I might have the same problem as you
<Greyscale> you are now suited to nerdity
<Wizek> Greyscale, kerpow?
<Geminias> you mean nudity?
<Greyscale> disk has gone boom.
<unagi> does anyone know where i might start to find the answer to if switching the icons side is possible?
<BashBang> Wizek : I think that means the root divice is gone    hd0
<Greyscale> thats usually what it means, anyway
<Aeudian> fuse i have no idea whats going on i see the nic and system seems it, but it just wont go out =/
<bad_cables> WOW
<bad_cables> WOW
<Wizek> BashBang, do u know what to do to fix it?
<FusE> Aeudian, can you connect to the interNET?
<jkthecjer_> OWO
<bad_cables> WOW
<bad_cables> Webmin is awesome
<bruenig> !ot | bad_cables
<ubotu> bad_cables: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> bad_cables: it's also full of holes
<Aeudian> fuse, nope cant go anywhere i can only ping local machine on the ip and 127
<FusE> Same
<Taffy-nay> is there a dedicated room where newbies have to go to get advice? :S
<FusE> Im trying to get it fixed too
<bruenig> Taffy-nay, this
<BashBang> Wizek : far as I can tell re-install, but I could be wrong
<BashBang> Wizek : were you formating your disk?
<Aeudian> Does anyone know, if there are any open issues with the live install cd with network adapters not working properly during and after install?
<Geminias> where can i view what programs are getting loaded at startup?  cause ubuntu fiesty takes like 30 seconds at start on a dual core 2 gig memory computer
<Wizek> BashBang, I did it... About 5-6 times... Still jnothing
<Geminias> logging in is quick
<Geminias> but booting up where it has that load bar
<bad_cables> is it? who can notice... the 10% of elites in this room? i shouldnt care about them since i have nothing to hide on this server and besides, maybee a hacker or 23 on my system might set up an IRC server and do something constructive and maybee even protecty my system
<fiXXXerMet> Could someone please tell me why my Sandisk Sansa 2260R is being mounted Read-Only in Ubuntu 7.04?
<BashBang> Wizek : are you running fromt that computer now?
<bruenig> Geminias, the kernel is initiated and modules are being probed and daemons are being run
<Aeudian> fixxxermet, ntfs?
<Jordan_U> Aeudian, If your network adapter is not supported then it won't work in either if that is what you mean
<fiXXXerMet> W95 Fat32
<Taffy-nay> bruenig: shocking :O i've been in for like, 2o mins, and not got any advice at all
<Geminias> no way to make it more efficient then?
<Wizek> BashBang, Live cd, i haven1t got any other os installed :S
<RoC_MasterMind> kitche, webmin full of holes?
<bruenig> !patience | Taffy-nay thats because everyone else in here is in the same boat as you pretty much
<ubotu> Taffy-nay thats because everyone else in here is in the same boat as you pretty much: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fiXXXerMet> Reading that other users are letting linux auto-mount it and it's fine.
<Aeudian> Jordan_U: i have tried to onbroad with my msi 865pe neo2, which worked in ubuntu 6, and i tried a netgear fa311 and neither worked
<BashBang> Wizek : are you reformating the disks when you re-install?
<bronze-> What's the terminal command to mount sda2?
<cwgannon> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<x89x> SBlive 5.1 drivers anyone ?
<bad_cables> bronze ... mount /dev/hda2 ?
<Wizek> BashBang, yes i did, all the 5 times
<Aeudian> Jordan_U, i think its possible kerneral issues, cause the system takes forever to boot unless i turn on irqpool,
<Taffy-nay> Ah, i guess this is the major learning curve...asking people like myself...not easy for a switcher to get used to:P
<cwgannon> i love linux
<BashBang> Wizek : k, open up a terminal and format it from there.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I shut down multiple machines when my UPS signals low battery?
<bruenig> Taffy-nay, what is your question, I haven't seen you ask one
<Taffy-nay> oh well, i guess i was being a bit pushy, it's not an urgent issue anyhow, i'll pop my question in the forums and wait
<Taffy-nay> i have ubuntu running my laptop and when i plug in speakers or headphone, i get sound through both the plugged in device AND the onboard speakers
<Jordan_U> dsnyders, ssh in and run "shutdown -h now" as root, how to trigger that to happen I don't know
<Dangerous> hello dirty scum bag mother fuckers
<Wizek> BashBang, why do u think it will be sucesful, if it wasn't before?
<bruenig> Taffy-nay, yeah that is a bit more of an advanced and very case specific issue. This channel would be better for more generalized questions such as "how do i configure such and such app" "how do I install such and such"
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | Dangerous
<Falstius> Taffy-nay: are you using the snd-intel8x0 module?  You can check in the terminal with lsmod | grep snd-intel8x0
<ubotu> Dangerous: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BashBang> Wizek : the five
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, The shutdown is automatic on the machine that monitors the UPS, but I have others on the same UPS that also need to be shut down automatically.
<blizzow> !ohmy | Dangerous
<cwgannon> so, say i'm on the desktop in ubuntu, what's the keyboard shortcut to bring up the dialog to restart/shut down/log off
<ubotu> Dangerous: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Taffy-nay> lsmod | grep snd-intel8x0    gives nothing
<compengi> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<BashBang> Wizek : the five previos times you tried you used the graphical installer yes?
<Cairna> How do I turn off X Server so that I may install my nvidia driver  on dapper?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders, Is the one that monitors the UPS also *NIX ?
<etank> what is a recommended app to use for syncing and viewing synced stuff on a Treo 650?
<Jordan_U> Cairna, How are you trying to install the drivers?
<Falstius> Taffy-nay: okay.  I know of one issue with that module which causes strange effects.  It is definitely a soundcard and module specific problem.  Make sure to include that information when you post to the form.
<etank> i used gnome-pilot to sync it but i dont know what to use to view the stuff that was synced
<Wizek> BashBang, and the last, i used "alternate" cd, but the same error
<Taffy-nay> thanks, i'll make sure I do
<Cairna> Jordan_U: I downloaded it off the nvidia site, ran it through terminal. It has a sort of GUI interface, and tells me to shut off X Server
<Jordan_U> Cairna, For future reference it is generally better to use the ( albeit older ) drivers from the repositories, to restart X press ctrl+alt+backspace
<liorkamer> i install aMSN and he want TLS MODELS where i get it ?
<BashBang> Wizek : do you have ide or sate hard drives? what file system do you want to format the disk in, ext3, reiserfs?
<cwgannon> so, say i'm on the desktop in ubuntu, what's the keyboard shortcut to bring up the dialog to restart/shut down/log off? (thanks in advance)
<Dangerous> children kjahflers fack
<Azzkikr> i don't think there's a default keyboard shortcut
<cwgannon> oye!  what does one use then?
<cwgannon> the mouse!?!?
<Azzkikr> er, yeah? :)
<cwgannon> oh geez
<bruenig> cwgannon, or you can figure out what the command is and shortcut that command using xbindkeys (sudo apt-get install xbindkeys)
<Jordan_U> dsnyders, You could just make a script that whenever it is told by the UPS to shut down it first ssh's into the other boxes and shuts them down
<cwgannon> thanks both of you!
<mcrawfor> is there any ubuntu utility that could notify me of updates to ubuntu servers I maintain?
<liorkamer> i install aMSN and he want TLS MODELS where i get it ?
<bad_cables> cwgannon: shutdown -r -h -n now
<mcrawfor> or should I write some custom cron job?
<unagi_> sigh i guess hibernation will never get fixed =*(
<chipito-br> hello can somebody help me with internet access??? after formatting my pc (hd upgrade) and installing 7.04 (which i used before) internet stopped working... can somebody help me? thanks
<bruenig> mcrawfor, all of your servers should have the same updates at the same time right?
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nf3 sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<FusE> Does anyone know if a ADMtek card is supported by Feisty, IT worked for me on dapper kernel, but when I upgraded to edgy, I wasnt able to connect wirelessly without turning off network security
<unagi_> chipito-br: what do you mean it stopped working
<Jkessler> does anyone know of a good ubuntu terminal program for connecting to a switch via com port?
<mcrawfor> bruenig: not necessarily, they all have different packages installed
<bruenig> mcrawfor, what do you mean notify?
<liorkamer> i install aMSN and he want TLS MODULE  where i can get it ?
<mcrawfor> an email would be fine
<chipito-br> unagi_: dont know... lan works perfectly, but i don't have internet access no matter if i put manual ip config or dhcp
<mcrawfor> i've just written cronjobs on debian systems to simulate an upgrade and send me the output...
<sm5por> Jkessler: Maybe minicom does the trick? I don't know your environment.
<mcrawfor> but it seems like there could be a more elegant solution
<unagi_> is this on a laptop or desktop
<bruenig> mcrawfor, yeah you are going to have to put a script together, I wrote one a while back that would list all upgrades so that I could put it in conky, apt-get --simulate upgrade is a good place to start then some grepping and awking and seding and whatnot
<chipito-br> desktop
<mcrawfor> hm
<mcrawfor> they put so much time into the UI-laden, desktop-friendly update-notifier, I wondered if there wasn't something slick for sysadmins
<mcrawfor> okay
<Wizek> BashBang, i have both, 1 ide and 1 sata, i tried install it to ide, and formated it to ext3
<BashBang> Wizek : k, are you happy with how the disk is partitioned?
<Ayarcy> I'm working on preseed files for a custom Ubuntu install CD.  I can find example preseed files but no actual official documentation of what variables d-i can use or what format they should be in.  Where can I find the official specs?  (Specifically, right now I'm looking at pkgsel/install-pattern, but this issue isn't limited to that variable.)
<cwgannon> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal, and if not, what's the best way for me to set one up?  (thanks in advance)
<bad_cables> Skrypt: i hate to tell you this, but sound is a black art. it may be that your soundcard is new, in that case i would try several "Live CD" distros untill you find one that can sing... then you can investigate which linux driver and how they set it up
<Skrypt> Bah.
<Skrypt> :(
<chipito-br> hello can somebody help me with internet access??? after formatting my pc (hd upgrade) and installing 7.04 (which i used before) internet stopped working... can somebody help me? thanks
<bad_cables> Skrypt, that mobo looks too new for me to even help you
<BashBang> Wizek : your willing to loose everything on the ide drive? you don't have any windows partitions or anything you wanna keep do you?
<Skrypt> it's a year old.
<Ek0nomik> does anyone know how to fix the bug with Ubuntu server edition; on boot it hangs on "Running local boot scripts", and you have to hit enter to get to the logon prompt.
<Skrypt> MSI K8Neo
<Skrypt> Maybe older.
<bad_cables> a year is really new to me
<jvai> any1 uses atuoscan for debian? it's a network tool (GUI)
<Skrypt> lol ok
<jvai> it just crashed on me in starbucks
<Wizek> BashBang, windows is at other hd, i can plug it off, if it's nesesery
<bad_cables> Skrypt, dont underestimate the power of the live disk... try several knoppixes and several others too
<Skrypt> k
<bad_cables> Skrpyt, also try DynAudio
<Wizek> BashBang, my ide hd can be formated
<ch40s> anyone else on xchat?
<radioman> yea!!
<pramz> hello
<pramz> whats new ?
<radioman> xchat rocks
<ch40s> i cant even see the nicklist?
<Geminia1> hey dangerous you are ebeejeisjf
<ch40s> using gnome exchat
<radioman> not gnome
<PriceChild> ch40s, use xchat instead of xchat-gnome then
<ch40s> oh ok
<BashBang> Wizek : no that's ok, if you wanna reformat the drive just type into the console     mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda4     that's it, should reformat then you can reinstall on that drive
<ch40s> ty
<JC_Denton_> (Mono) are there any good tools for reading output from a usb device acting as a Humande Interface Device? I tried sharpUSBLib but like everyone else im have problems with read() not returning anything
<mcrawfor> cwgannon: the keyboard shortcut preferences dialog in system preferences lets you choose one
<Geminia1> dangerous you are ebeejeisjf
<liorkamer> i install aMSN and he want TLS MODELS where i get it ????
<liorkamer> ?
<bercebu> hola
<mike_> what is the best way to use kde desktop with ubuntu besides installign kubuntu as it seems very buggy (unless it's just kde that is buggy) anyone?  Thanks!
<Dangerous> your a dakiuleesh
<Cairna> Jordan_U, ya there perchance?
<PriceChild> liorkamer, install amsn from the repositories instead of compiling it yourself.
<bercebu> hi
<Dangerous> you scasi bagijo peacha geminias
<Wizek> it won't do anything to my windows? there is iportant files...
<Jordan_U> Cairna, yeah
<PriceChild> Dangerous, english only.
<james> Ok, sorry to bother anyone. Not used Linux in ages. What's the comand to make a file executable in terminol?
<BashBang> Wizek : oops made a mistake;   should be      mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda    not /dev/hda4    sry.
<Geminia1> dangerous, ealif kaootosh
<PriceChild> james, chmod +x file
<james> cheers
<Cairna> I tried it, a little fast, granted. Anyway, apparently it does not have anything to support my kernel. So what were you saying about the drivers that came with Ubuntu?
<dcordes> how can I find out which display has which identifier in order to set up xorg.conf to get two different xservers on two displays?
<Wizek> BashBang, it won't do anything to my windows? there is iportant files...
<Jordan_U> Wizek, What are you trying to do? repartitioning is always a little dangerous
<liorkamer> <PriceChild>  ok where i get the soures ?
<sm5por> james: "chmod +x file" should do the trick, I suppose.
<Cairna> If you're on Vista be careful about resizing, wizek
<chipito-br> hello can somebody help me with internet access??? after formatting my pc (hd upgrade) and installing 7.04 (which i used before) internet stopped working... can somebody help me? thanks
<PriceChild> liorkamer, sudo apt-get install amsn
<Wizek> it is a grub error 21...
<Jordan_U> chipito-br, Wireless or wired?
<chipito-br> Jordan_U: wired
<BashBang> Wizek not if you have windows on your sata drive, should show up as /dev/sda.  type  mount in the console and it will show you all your hard drives
<unagi_> is it possible to switch sides on the desktop the icons sit?
<pitooow> c/nick pitoow_BRA
<Jordan_U> chipito-br, What happens if you run: sudo ifup eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<Jordan_U> ?
<Cairna> Anyhoo, what were ya saying about, preloaded drivers, Jordan?  I know I got Ubuntu workin' great with my last 'puter.  But twas with a FX 5500, and now a 6150 LE.
<chipito-br> Jordan_U: nothing, lan works perfectly, just internet doesn't
<Jordan_U> Cairna, Just that there are nvidia drivers available in the repositories that are generally easier to use and won't break whenever you upgrade your kernel
<james> What's the gui version of sudo again?
<Wizek> BashBang, root@ubuntu:~# mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda
<Wizek> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Wizek> Could not stat /dev/hda --- No such file or directory
<Wizek> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<Wizek> root@ubuntu:~#
<MattJ> james, gksudo
<james> Oh, yeh!
<MattJ> !paste | Wizek
<ubotu> Wizek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hamza> hey guys ...i dont get the loading screen in ubuntu when i boot....like in windows...any solution
<james> Thanks for all your help!
<BashBang> Wizek : yup that will do it
<crippler> Does ubuntu have a auto installer so i dont have to download a 690mb zip and burn a cd. Maybe similar to debian's installer?
<hamza> hey guys ...i dont get the loading screen in ubuntu when i boot....like in windows...any solution
<kitche> !alternate | crippler this has it
<chipito-br> Jordan_U: how can i "reset" all the connections (or maybe reconpile the kernel?) it seems the system is not using/detecting DNS
<Jordan_U> crippler, You mean like Debians exe installer?
<Wizek> BashBang, it did nothing
<ubotu> crippler this has it: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Wizek> BashBang, only wrote that out
<hamza> hey guys ...i dont get the loading screen in ubuntu when i boot....like in windows...any solution????
<Cairna> How do I use these so called " repositories", Jordan?
<Jordan_U> chipito-br, So "sudo dhclient etho" Does *not* work?
<BashBang> Wizek : it's not suppose to say anything, try to reinstall now.
<chipito-br> Jordan_U: the commands work, but it does not solve my problem
<Neil3> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<liorkamer> its dont work..(amsn)
<Jordan_U> chipito-br, If the commands "worked" then you wouldn't have a problem
<chipito-br> Jordan_U: u know what i meant :P
<Dangerous> is there a way to get a text boot up instead of that graphical loader that doesn't tell you sqwat about what is going on?
<pixelation> Gah, so Xubuntu has marked my whole Windows drive as read only... How do I undo this?
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | pixelation
<ubotu> pixelation: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> chipito-br, Yes, but I need to know if dhclient gets anything from dhcp or not, I am assuming not
<W_McL> Dangerous, edit your /boot/grub/menu.list, remove the "quiet" enry after the kernel
<W_McL> *entry
<Dangerous> thanks buddy
<crippler> Jordan_U, yes like debian's exe
<Cairna> I'll be bach.
<W_McL> then you'll still have the bootsplash but with boot messages displayed under the progress bar
<chipito-br> Jordan_U: yes, it gets the ip correctly (192.168.7.106) mask (255.255.255.0) gateway (192.168.7.105) but internet simply dont work
<Jordan_U> !wubi | crippler
<ubotu> crippler: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Marfi> is there a program in ubuntu that is equivelant to ventrillo? playing WoW, and want to hear / talk. =)
<crippler> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sm5por> I'm trying to get a Wiretek USB to RS-232 serial cable to work under Dapper 6.06. The pl2303 driver module is loaded, but I don't get any data in or out of the serial port. How should I begin troubleshooting?
<BashBang> Marfi : can't use ventrilo for linux?
<jvai> hey ppls b safe..
<jvai> ty also
<hamza> im not getting the boot splash in ubuntu...please help me
<hamza> im not getting the boot splash in ubuntu...please help me
<Marfi> BashBang, is there a version of it? im trying to install it from the repositories
<BashBang> Marfi : yup, go to ventrilos site there's a download for linux there
<crippler> lol here goes the install on my dell <33 hehe
<BashBang> hamza : does it say anything about raid disks while your comp boots?
<hamza> bashbang no it say loading and turns black until i press altF2...where it says kinit no resume image found.doing normal boot..if i dont press altF2 then it takes alot of time
<CheesyMonkey>  crippler My dell install here was fine, everything worked out of the box
<x89x> can anyone help me with the sound issue?
<x89x> i cant hear any sound !
<hamza> any idea bashbang?
<DeuZ> opa
<Jordan_U> x89x, Is everything turned up and unmuted in alsamixer?
<x89x> alsamixer ?
<Jordan_U> x89x, run "alsamixer" from a terminal, arrow keys to move around / change volume "m" key to mute / unmute
<x89x> ya
<x89x> all are full now
<james> Yay... I've got our old Primark scanner working under Dapper... And it didn't take me all day!
<BashBang> hamza : what does the output of    dmesg say?
<Jordan_U> x89x, And unmuted?
<x89x> jordan_U : how do i know if its muted ?
<hamza> its a long list bashbang
<Jordan_U> x89x, It will say "MM" at the bottom
<santiago> alguem por aki usa o kanguru, vodafone ou tmn?
<x89x> jordan_U nothing liket aht
<pixelation> Um.. Yeah, so I mounted my windows drive.. And I need to reset permissions on the whole drive. How do I do this?
<santiago> fiz uma aplicacao e preciso de testers
<x89x>  Card: HDA VIA VT82xx
<x89x> but mies a Creative Sbliv 5.1
<x89x> jordan_U
<hamza> x89x i had the same problem...sometimes on restart i dont get sound at all..then i have to restart my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> x89x, Does it hae a green OO at the bottom then?
<astro76> !es | santiago
<ubotu> santiago: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<skollie> !pt | santiago
<ubotu> santiago: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<BashBang> hamza : do   dmesg | head -100    should say something at the begining
<james> Is there still a way to create a launcer so a program thinks it's calling one program but actually another? fn was it?
<Jordan_U> x89x, If you have multiple sound cards try the output from the other one
<x89x> yes jordan_U
<x89x> it has  a 00
<skollie> astro76: was eithet one or the other, but I'm sure he got the message...
<sm5por> Any USB/serial port/device driver troubleshooting gurus around?
<astro76> skollie, you were right
<hamza> bashbang are u looking for this "[    0.000000]  Linux version 2.6.20-15-generic (root@palmer) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.20-15.27-generic)
<hamza> "
<x89x> how do i switxh cards jordan_U
<x89x> ??
<skollie> astro76: it was the 'uma aplicacao' that made me think it was pt
<Jordan_U> x89x, Just look for any other sound outputs on your box
<x89x> jordan_U which box ?
<BashBang> hamza : no, looking for error messages from the kernel, if you say kinit is complaninig
<Jordan_U> x89x, Your computer
<x89x> ok
<EADG>  hamza You using KDE?
<x89x> its playing in the other port
<x89x> jordan_U
<JackC> If i have a wireless card, all set up and running with ndiswrapper, is it possible to cofigure it to act as an Access Point so other wireless devices can connect to it and use the internet?
<p99> I tried installing ubuntu 6.06 dapper on my laptop and it says the wifi works but it won't connect
<vzduch> hamza: you need a kernel update
<hamza> bashbang how abt this root=UUID=169a882a-1c2e-4121-9550-20d2e93fe956 ro quiet splash
<Cairna> So, how do I install my nvidia card driver using the... "repositories"?
<hamza> eadg wats kde
<pharsmoth> hey everyone ... im running ubuntu 7.04 clean install from yesterday, im attempting to set up a share thats read/write from the rest of the home network (im using samba, well trying to) ive got samba-common, smbclient and libsmbclient packages installed but cant seem to start the server daemon, cant install smbfs cus samba-common doesnt like it for some reason ne help would be appreciated
<d4rkmonkey> !ati
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nf3 sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hamza> vzduch and how to i do a kernel update...currently im updating my ubuntu..its downloading
<sx66> where is the abiword thesaurus? where do I find it?
<dissection> Can someone here help me with megahal? I installed it, when I run it, it says Unable to find the personality. How do I create it?
<BashBang> hamza : that's just the location hd0, sounds like kinit is complaining about not being able to find hd0     tough one
<p99> I have ubuntu 5.10 installed how do I upgrade it?
<RoC_MasterMind> !upgrade>p99
<RoC_MasterMind> !upgrade > p99
<dissection> !megahal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about megahal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> :[
<p99> thanks
<hamza> bashbang i get an error msg similar to this name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uiid/) trying to resume from.....then it says normal booting and boots from /dev/hda3
<x89x> jordan_U
<x89x> youthere ?
<RoC_MasterMind> !upgrade>RoC_MasterMind
<Jordan_U> x89x, yES
<x89x> i cant hear audio
<x89x> it palyed but now it isnt
<x89x> for a second.
<hamza> eadg wats kde
<x89x> very scratchy
<d4rkmonkey> o_O when I saw dodo I thought it said dildo at first o_O
<x89x> what do i do now ?? jordan_U
<dissection> Anyone? Pls help me
<RoC_MasterMind> !kde | hamza
<ubotu> hamza: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<EADG> hamza: KDE is a window manager, similar to Gnome. I had an idea, but it's erelavant now.
<x89x>  Card: HDA VIA VT82xx     jordan_U
<JackC> how do i re-add the network manager to the system tray?
<dissection> Anyone here knows how to use megahal?
<Jordan_U> x89x, If you want to use your other card see if it is listed in "asoundconf list"
<dave_> whats the ubuntu channel for glx questions?
<BashBang> hamza : how old is your install?
<hamza> bashbang its ubuntu 7.04...installed it couple of days ago
<Skrypt> How do I create an actual link to the trash can on the desktop?
<sx66_> where is the abiword thesaurus?
<BashBang> hamza : and the hardware is new too?
<hamza> bashbang and im dual booting with winxp..if thats causing any problem
<phoenixz> How do I stop the firewall on (k)ubuntu??
<dave_> i got a radeon 9200 i just switched from an older nvidia, and i cant get glx to work
<dave_> lopen: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vzduch> hamza: it should be in the updates
<dave_> keep getting that in my xorg.0.log
<BashBang> hamza : windows shouldn't bother it any
<x89x> jordan_U
<x89x> theres a card named Live
<x89x> how do i choose that ?
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, there is no firewall configured by default.
<x89x> and make it default ?
<sm5por> JackC: Maybe the Alacarte menu editor is what you want? Not sure if I understand your question.
<Jordan_U> x89x, I don't know, if that is what you think is the card you want then yes
<systemd0wn> Question-Scripting, Is there a command i can enter in the gnome terminal that will open anther command say "ls" in a new window?
<BashBang> hamza : the only place you usually see UUID's is in /etc/fstab
<x89x> thats the card
<x89x> i'm sure
<perplejo> hi
<x89x> how do i choose it now jordan_U ?
<perplejo> i have a question about the live cd
<hamza> bashbang the hardware is quite old..p4 1.7g...recently added 256ram..total 512ram
<freeagy> how can i close the dvd tray with console?
<elliotf> freeagy, try to mount the dvd device
<Jordan_U> x89x, asoundconf -set-default-card <name>
<EADG> freeagy: eject -t
<perplejo> can i burn the live cd in a cd-rw?
<elliotf> EADG, much better than mine.  :)
<hamza> bashbang i didnt even get the graphical boot loading screen when i was installing from live cd
<BashBang> hamza : just thinking you might have a bad sector on your disk is all, no evidence to back it up though
<Frogzoo> perplejo: sure
<RoC_MasterMind> perplejo, yes...CD-RW's are good!
<Jordan_U> x89x, actually there is no "-" before set
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, So there is also no way to quickly enable and disable the firewall?
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, did you ever configure a firewall?
<x89x> fdone jordan_U
<x89x> now let me test the sound
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, Yeah, using fwbuilder, nice tool!
<hamza> bashbang is there a scan or something to check it..and i only have a 40gb hd
<freeagy> EADG thank you. \o/
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, you probably have to dump all the rules.
<ralph> why can't i forward images in evolution?
<jufa> ey ppl
<yurimxpxman> what's a good program to use to record the audio output? (audacity doesn't seem to have that capability in linux..)
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, also try that question in #linux
<x89x> its playing :)
<x89x> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, and google.
<perplejo> i tried to boot from a CD-RW but just gets skipped. I tried booting from the BIOS,choosing the cd drive and nothing, any ideas?
<x89x> thanks jordan_U :)
<sm5por> systemd0wn, try "xterm /bin/ls"
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, lets just say.. on Fedora I could do "service iptables stop" and thats it.. firewall: off
<RoC_MasterMind> perplejo, use a CDR
<Jordan_U> x89x, np :)
<perplejo> did too
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, service firewall start, firewall: on
<freeagy> & the what is the open command? \o/
<systemd0wn> sm5por, will do. thanks
<BashBang> hamza : what format is the disk in?  ext3, reiserfs?
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, yeah I'm familiar with those, but not at all familiar with iptables management.
<Frogzoo> phoenixz: so submit a patch
<systemd0wn> sm5por, nothin :)
<EADG> freeagy: hehe, it's eject.   have a look at man eject for more options.
<x89x> jordan_U how do i write on an NTFS partition using linux ? ?
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, I have to say.. that "service" command in fedora really was nice.. Though I love kubuntu (sorry, Im an kde guy) I really miss that command
<RoC_MasterMind> !ntfs-3g | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | x89x
<x89x> is it safe >>
<phoenixz> Frogzoo, I would love to, but I am not such an expert yet..
<perplejo> i also checked burning the right thing in the cd
<phoenixz> Frogzoo, for now, my contribution will be the idea :)
<RoC_MasterMind> x89x, their webpage already answers that, and yes.
<hamza> bashbang i have no clue abt that
<x89x> jordan_U
<dissection> Anyone here knows how to use megahal?
<x89x> do i always have to access the terminal for the alsamixer ??
<sm5por> systemd0wn, the argument to xterm simply replaces the shell. /bin/ls will likely terminate immediately. You need a script that will pause or wait for keyboard input, such as more/less.
<BashBang> hamza : type mount into a console it will tell you
<jufa> who is girls
<p99> The upgrade methods shown for breezy won't work
<p99> I can't upgrade the update-manager package
<thebigham> wats the channel for beryl questions
<hamza> bashbang its probably ext3 /dev/sda3 on / type ext3
<RoC_MasterMind> thebigham, #beryl
<bhurt> #quit
<bhurt> \quit
<cacus> anybody knows anything about using GStreamer engine in Amarok under Feisty????
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, service iptables stop will dump all the rules...the rules are saved in a separate file that it uses when you "start" it...
<systemd0wn> sm5por, ah i see what you mean, i had to run the command a couple times to see it, but say "gnome-terminal" opens (most likely processes the command) and closes very quickly.
<Frogzoo> systemd0wn: the term is closing cos the command has finished
<freeagy> EADG  ok
<hamza> bashbang the system does boot if i don't do anything but it takes a lot of time... and the lack of boot screen makes it look very unattractive
<liorkamer> i fixed the amsn... :)
<BashBang> hamza : I understand, it's very ugly
<systemd0wn> Frogzoo, ya i get it. thanks!  this might actually work out since the app im running is going to stay open until i give it some sort of quit command
<aaron> serpentine isn't seeing my cd/dvd burner. any advice?
<systemd0wn> sm5por, frogzoo, Thanks.
<sm5por> systemd0wn, maybe you can write a shell script that runs the command and pipes it through more
<p99> When I install ubuntu 6.06 my wifi card doesn't work but if I install 5.10 the wifi card does work. I think it's cus 5.10 actually asks to cinfigure the wifi card. What should I do? I cannot do anything withough internet.
<pramz> what wifi card ?
<x89x> hey how do i access alsamixer w/o the teminal ??
<p99> d-link dwl-g AirPlus
<pramz> the gnome sound applet should be able to set the volume etc for you
<EADG> x89x: double click your speaker icon iirc
<jrib> x89x: double click on the speaker icon in your panel
<BashBang> hamza : try   cat /var/log/syslog | grep -in error    see if there are any error messages related to the disk
<hamza> bashbang during normal boot the system boots from dev/sda3......cant i tell it to boot directly from here instead of the resume thing
<p99> D-link dwl-g630 AirPlus*
<systemd0wn> sm5por, the idea behind this is that the command will destroy my ath0 dev then start aircrack-ng (later adding to the script variables like channel etc) since this application is going to stay running until i give it a quit command it should be fine.
<jrib> p99: why not try 7.04?
<p99> Same thing happens
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, Exactly.. and its an easy thing to do
<pramz> p99, do you remember how you got it to work in 5.10 ?
<p99> The live cd install method doesn't have a part for configuring wifi
<p99> I'm on 5.10 right now
<jrib> p99: not sure then, but you should check bugs.ubuntu.com for a bug report about it and if one does not exist, file one
<p99> the install utility is debian style
<p99> k
<pramz> p99, what does ifconfig say ? wlan0? or eth1 ? or something else for that wifi card ?
<p99> h/o
<x89x> how do i get my wifi max work ?? it has a zydas driver zydas1211B
<hamza> bashbang its only this 02:07:33 hamza-linux init: Failed to open console: Input/output error
<RoC_MasterMind> p99, if you can, download the latest install disc.
<p99> I downloaded 7.04 xubuntu
<BlackChaos> i want to edit the grub boot menu but i dont know how
<p99> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:52:27:9F
<p99>           inet addr:192.168.0.99  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<p99>           inet6 addr: fe80::20f:3dff:fe52:279f/64 Scope:Link
<p99>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<p99>           RX packets:3132 errors:3 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<p99>           TX packets:1560 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<p99>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<p99>           RX bytes:796066 (777.4 KiB)  TX bytes:156124 (152.4 KiB)
<p99>           Interrupt:11
<thebigham> how can i add beryl to the startup list, i dont wanna open it everytime i turn on the comp
<p99> that's with it working on 5.10
<RoC_MasterMind> !wifi x89x did you get this yet?
<RoC_MasterMind> !pastebin p99
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin p99 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> BlackChaos: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RoC_MasterMind> !wifi > x89x did you get this yet?
<BashBang> hamza : it has to boot from /dev/sda3 no matter what, that's where the root file system is. kinit seems to getting confused as to getting to it
<x89x> ya
<systemd0wn> thebigham, it has the directions on beryls site... let me see if i have a link
<x89x> i sec
<BlackChaos> jrib: how do i access that
<p99> my bad
<thebigham> systemd0wn, thanks alot =)
<systemd0wn> thebigham, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Adding_Beryl_to_Session_Startup
<thebigham> thanks again =)
<systemd0wn> thebigham, np :)
<p99> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30172/plain/
<jrib> BlackChaos: with the command 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'.  You should make a backup if you aren't sure about this
<x89x> RoC_MasterMind how do i ge tit work ?
<BashBang> hamza : ever try booting in failsafe mode? any different?
<x89x> its a zydas driver based
<sm5por> systemd0wn, maybe you can tell me where I can find a howto for testing/troubleshooting device drivers? I have a USB serial port that doesn't work...
<hamza> bashbang havnt tried that..this is where kinit tries to find resume image /dev/disk/by-uiid/21d7584d-9224-4c0a-b3be-f0ac42a0f319 sda8
<WisdomWolf> I need help
<WisdomWolf> I just installed nvidia-glx drivers and beryl on a laptop and when I restart i get a black screen
<RoC_MasterMind> x89x, I carefully research stuff, I have an Orinoco Silver PC Card for WiFi on my laptop, it just works when I put it in.
<BashBang> hamza : so it does it at the grub splash screen?
<RoC_MasterMind> WisdomWolf, did you ask on #beryl ?
<systemd0wn> sm5por, is it a USB to Serial adapter?
<ThanatosDrive> I just want to say all you 1000+ people in this channel helping us new-comers out: Thank you!
<WisdomWolf> no, cause i don't know if beryl is the problem or nvidia
<sm5por> systemd0wn, it's a Wiretek USB to serial port adapter, model UN8BE.
<x89x> RoC_MasterMind i got the files
<WisdomWolf> I would assume it's nvidia drivers cause beryl has to be started manually it doesn't start with X
<x89x> its telling of something like compliing
<BashBang> sm5por : i had one of those cables that had the pl2303 drivers for two years and it never worked for me, I threw it out
<x89x> how do i do that ?
<systemd0wn> sm5por, are you connecting it to anything in particular?  GPS?
<Op3r> hello! one question whats a good music player for ubuntu?
<sm5por> BashBang, sorry to hear that...
<ThanatosDrive> Op3r: The one already built-in is quite excellent.
<sm5por> systemd0wn, yes, a Garmin eTrex Venture actually.
<dissection> Anyone here knows how to use megahal?
<Op3r> ThanatosDrive, which is rhytmbox?
<ThanatosDrive> Op3r: Or try XMMS.
<WisdomWolf> MasterMind do you have any suggestions?
<ThanatosDrive> Op3r: Yes.
<hamza> bashbang it does that after i choose the ubuntu os and then comes the black screen and i have to press altf2 and then it says starting up loading please wait
<systemd0wn> sm5por, unplug it, and plug it back in.  then in the console type "dmesg" look at the last few lines you should see that it recognized the device and assigned the adapter something like /dev/ttyUSB0
<BashBang> sm5por there is a difference in the drivers between the pl2303 and the pl2303x you have to find out what kind of chip your cable has
<BashBang> hamza : k, grub is good then, see if you can boot failsafe and see if it makes any difference
<WisdomWolf> anyone?
<Dusk_> !flock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antitab> anyone in here good with javascript? :|
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, doh! The service command DOES exist.. its only not installed.. typing service in bash tells you exactly what you need to install to get it :) kubuntu rulez!
<kyja> so is there like an archive of bash scripts and clipings to add to bashrc to make a beefy terminal experiance?
<hamza> bashbang which item is failsafe in the boot list
<Dusk_> how do i uninstall flock browser??
<sm5por> I have a /dev/ttyUSB0 device file, it appeared when I first plugged the device in. Should I repeat it?
<jrib> antitab: ##javascript is a better place
<antitab> I'm there
<jrib> Dusk_: how did you install it?
<antitab> no luck
<BashBang> hamza : oh, it should say, maybe you don't have that
<Dusk_> jrib, from the source
<hamza> bachbang there is a recovery mode
<hamza> bashbang there is a recovery mode
<sm5por> BashBang, I'll look around about the pl2303/pl2303x difference, thanks for the hint.
<dissection> Anyone here who has used Megahal? Should I install the eggdrop or the one from from apt-get? I don't know the difference between the two or which of the two is better
<WisdomWolf> could someone at least give me some suggestion on how to go about solving this problem? I'm sure I can get to the HD with a live disk, just don't know what to do once i get there
<jrib> Dusk_: so.... 'make install'?  or something else?
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, interesting...let me know if it works as expected.
<kyja> !basharchive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basharchive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikitis> what is glibc-devel called in ubuntu?
<jrib> antitab: try later there then or wait a bit.  If it's related to Ubuntu, feel free to ask here
<nikitis> I can't compile stuff without it
<Dusk_> jrib, oh no sorry...i remembered..from a linux installer...a bin file it was
<systemd0wn> sm5por, no i just wanted to see that it was being recognized
<BashBang> hamza : try it just to see if it will boot any different then restart, try to narrow down the problem a bit
<hamza> ok
<jrib> Dusk_: I see, well you have to consult the documentation for it then.  There's no way to guess what it does or if it provides some uninstall switch
<WisdomWolf> did I do something to make everyone ignore me?
<sm5por> systemd0wn, It appearantly is. According to modinfo, the pl2303 module has been loaded.
<preaction> !patience | WisdomWolf
<ubotu> WisdomWolf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> !please > WisdomWolf (see the private message from ubotu)
<hamza> bashbang wats the entry to get the dhcp from the wireless network...becuz i may have to use that at startup
<BashBang> sm5por : prolific has some documentation on their site, rpm stuff i think but i believe it has some stuff on hard linking, and udev
<unagi> is it possible to switch what side the desktop icons are on?
<WisdomWolf> sorry, just had a response and then nothing...didn't mean to be rude
<systemd0wn> sm5por, aight. so your using gpsd?
<jrib> Dusk_: http://brentroos.com/2006/07/24/install-flock-on-ubuntu/ seems to list the commands you need to uninstall it
<sm5por> systemd0wn, unfortunately I have no RS-232 serial tester so I can check whether the signals are getting out, but I believe they aren't.
<BashBang> hamza : dhcp? you need your network address you mean?
<Dusk_> jrib, thanks
<darkkish> In knoppix
<darkkish> er... debian
<sm5por> BashBang, prolific? I'll have to check that.
<darkkish> how do i mount my FAT32 drive to give write access?
<BashBang> hamza : iwconfig; ifconfig ethx
<systemd0wn> sm5por, (you did make sure that the garmin is set to use the serial port?)  you can "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" i believe
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, works.. install debian-helper-scripts and "service" command is available
<zango> Can I run Counter strike source on 64 bit ubuntu? via wine (or something else)
<spiral_shell>  hi can anyone help?  I am getting "greeted me with my own hostname " errors in my logs...
<BashBang> sm5por : that's who makes the chip for that cable, if you do a lsusb it should say prolific in the name field
<spiral_shell> and also "replied to HELO/EHLO with my own hostname" warnings
<RoC_MasterMind> zango, I don't think so, it's for 32-bit.
<blizzow> What's the best way of upgrading my feisty installation to gutsy?
<sm5por> systemd0wn, no, I plan to use gpsbabel, but I have used minicom for testing purposes. The GPS is set to text mode, 4800 bps, and I set minicom to the same. It's silent.
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, only bad thing about apt-get is that its kind of bad with conflicts and problem messages.. if there is a conflict, half of what I selected is installed, the other half is not.. and the other half I selected is no longer selected either, and if that were like 20 packages, good luck with finding out which ones I selected again.. and "There is a conflict" is also not too clear, what conflict? with what package? why?
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, NOT that I am complaining :)
<x89x> can linux play xvid videos ??
<phoenixz> ubuntu and kubuntu rule..
<BashBang> sm5por : they have drivers as well but rpm's last time i checked
<PriceChild> x89x, yes
<x89x> which program
<x89x> >>
<PriceChild> !mp3 | x89x
<zango> RoC_MasterMind, i figure: CSS runs on 64 windows fine and Linux can run 32 bit binaries....
<ubotu> x89x: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, I have to say, I have always found apt-get very smart...."There is a conflict" has never happened for me.
<RoC_MasterMind> zango, oh...I don't know, usually esoteric and proprietary stuff doesn't work out for 64bit people.
<systemd0wn> sm5por, hrm. i was actually having issues with minicom and cutecom and a adapter today... but i have gotten it working many many times... so did you "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" ?
<WisdomWolf> zango, I would look into cedega
<zolty> Hi there, I am a fairly new user.  I am using a pvr 150 tv capture card and I never seen video0 appear in the dev folder, I am using 7.04 64bit
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, When there is a conflict it does not give a whole lot of info about it.. actually, apt-get gives really vague errors, and adept manager only says "a conflict or something"... That could be improved I think
<RoC_MasterMind> phoenixz, pastebin an example.
<phoenixz> (and thats not flaming)
<sm5por> BashBang, I'll look at their site. Domain name?
<phoenixz> RoC_MasterMind, well, when I encounter another conflict, I will :) ATM I have nothing to install
<John`> is there a way to set resolution in vlc player using terminal?
<systemd0wn> sm5por, cat should at least tell you if anything is being sent from the GPS to the computer
<BashBang> sm5por : hang on a sec
<sm5por> systemd0wn, Hmm, "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" yields "Protocol error". Weird.
<red> how do i get the newest version of open office
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, I'm trying to get perl working with my apache server but it keeps asking me to save the file rather than displaying its output. Any ideas on how to fix that?
<John`>  is there a way to set resolution in vlc player using terminal?
<zolty> Hi there, I am a fairly new user.  I am using a pvr 150 tv capture card and I never seen video0 appear in the dev folder, I am using 7.04 64bit.  Does anyone have any experience in this area?
<BashBang> sm5por : here ya go, http://www.prolific.com.tw/eng/Products-2.asp?ID=10     hope you enjoy :)
<systemd0wn> sm5por, i wish i had my garmin around and my adapter... but can you change data rates perhaps?
<sm5por> systemd0wn, a few days ago I tried to reload the pl2303 module with debug=1, but I'm not sure it made any difference. Perhaps I need a reboot...
<BashBang> sm5por : are you connecting a phone to your cable?
<systemd0wn> BashBang, its a Garmin GPS --> Serial to USB adapter --> computer
<GiantNoob> I need some help
<BashBang> systemd0wn : thx
<systemd0wn> bashbang, np
<systemd0wn> sm5por, i suppose it wouldnt hurt to reboot.
<GiantNoob> I installed ubuntu and i cant play DVDs now
<sm5por> BashBang, site bookmarked, thanks! No, I have a GPS, but I also have a modem around if necessary.
<jrib> !dvd > GiantNoob (see the private message from ubotu)
<GiantNoob> ok
<lufis> What's the best all-in-one printer brand for Linux? something that's guaranteed to work?
<BashBang> sm5por : just so you know the driver from prolific is not the same as the driver in the kernel, the kernel driver is reverse engineered
<jrib> John`: see http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch04.html, specifically the "--width" and "--height" switches probably
<sm5por> systemd0wn, I'll try a reboot later if nothing easier works. This time I'll write down the steps I try on paper to remember them.
<zolty> Hi there, I am a fairly new user.  I am using a pvr 150 tv capture card and I never seen video0 appear in the dev folder, I am using 7.04 64bit.  Does anyone have any experience in this area?
<unagi_> why is kde so popular?
<systemd0wn> sm5por, i wish i did that, i feel like most the time i try the same few things over and over again. :)  Might have found a forum where someone was having the same prob.
<jrib> unagi_: that's a question better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<unagi_> i didnt consider it to be offtopic since kde can be and usually is implemented in ubuntu jrib
<jrib> !away > MrTsunami (see the private message from ubotu)
<sm5por> BashBang, good to know. Can I determine the driver version from modinfo somehow? I see "srcversion:     DB9C92CE3A19BB36B1827F1"; tells me nothing!
<astro76> lufis, http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Anyone
<jrib> unagi_: I see, but #ubuntu is for ubuntu support only
<lufis> astro76: thanks :)
<BrendanM> ok, so rmdir doesn't work if there's stuff in a directory
<BrendanM> what command can I use to delete a directory AND the stuff inside it?
<systemd0wn> sm5por, nevermind that forum link went no where... i will keep looking
<red> whats the cli for installing the newest version of openoffice
<jrib> BrendanM: rm -r
<unagi_> anyone know if it is possible to have ubuntu arrange desktop icons on the right side of the screen?
<jrib> !cli > BrendanM (see the private message from ubotu)
<BrendanM> yeah, thanks. I know what a CLI is
<RoC_MasterMind> red, apt-get install openoffice.org
<jrib> BrendanM: the page ubotu linked you to also contains the answer to your question as well as similar information
<unagi_> anyone know if it is possible to add menu items to thedesktop menu?
<BashBang> sm5por : lsusb  may give you better details on what chip set you have exactly, to get the driver version you could try and grep /usr/src/linux for pl2303, should have the version in the top comments
<zolty> Hi there, I am a fairly new user.  I am using a pvr 150 tv capture card and I never seen video0 appear in the dev folder, I am using 7.04 64bit.  Everything I read says this card should be supported by the kernel, it is not a pvr1600.  Could someone please tell me what it means when i can see the device in the hardware manager but it does not show up in /dev/?
<^overshard^> Is there a decent tutorial for installing Beryl on a 7.04 Ubuntu system with an ATI graphics card?  The ones on the official beryl site no longer work properly.
<RoC_MasterMind> zolty, sorry to hear....it seems the hauppage pvr150 was a crappy card...pvr-250 was what everbody bought...although that doesn't help you
<swiftly> I just tryed to install PokerTH 0.5 and its saying I need GLIC 2.4? I think I ound out I have a file libc-2.3.6 or something. Only new at this and need tro get the newer file? Can anyone help?
<jrib> ^overshard^: try #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<mzanfardino> I want to maximize the performance of a server I'm installing ubuntu to.  That hardward is: quad dual-core xeon CPU with 8GB ram and ~1T RAID5 (hw) storage.  I'd like to install 32-bit ubuntu, but will it be able to address the hardware sufficiently?  My chief purpose is to host vmware server and virtualize a number of installations...
<RoC_MasterMind> ^overshard^, consider compiz-fusion
<mzanfardino> s/that/the
<mzanfardino> s/hardward/hardware
<zolty> so instead of helping or just telling me what it means when it shows up in one spot but not the other, you insult my hardware choices?
<BashBang> zolty : did you look in /proc?
<RoC_MasterMind> I'm saying your twice inconvenienced.
<swiftly> Can anyone tell me how to get GLIBC2.4? I must have GLIBC 2.3 (only knew so...)
<sm5por> BashBang, lsusb says PL2303 Serial Port. I don't have sources installed, /usr/src is empty. I can find the module in my file system, though what I really want is something to tell me the exact status of what is loaded into the kernel.
<sdouble> anyone know if it's possible to set numlock on by default?
<jrib> swiftly: what version of ubuntu are you using?  feisty seems to have 2.5
<zolty> bash, just checked also no video0 in there
<nikitis> What is the OpenGL Header package called?
<GiantNoob> anyone know how to change my reselution higher than 2024 bye 768?
<swiftly> jrib: picked up an old DVD the other day and havent looked back. Would'nt know
<BashBang> sm5por : lsmod | grep -in pl2303
<jrib> !version > swiftly (see the private message from ubotu)
<swiftly> jrib: it be dapper
<sm5por> BashBang, done that, it gives module names, sizes and dependencies (pl2303, usbserial, usbcore). Maybe I don't need more.
<Krumar> hey, if i install ubuntu on a computer right now, and leave a partition free on it for a windows install later on, how will grub handle it?
<Frogzoo> sdouble: look in keyboard preferences
<BashBang> zolty : check   dmesg   /var/log/Xorg.0.log      see if any thing is seeing it
<wolflord> Howdy all
<sdouble> haha, thanks Frogzoo.  I expected it to be more difficult that that.  =P
<wolflord> how do you check to see if samba has been installed ??
<scoobtits> whats the command to brign up the wine configuration???
<RoC_MasterMind> Krumar, yes grub will handle it.
<RoC_MasterMind> !dual-boot > Krumar
<astro76> Krumar, windows will overwrite the mbr and you will have to recover grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Krumar> thank you RoC_MasterMind
<|thunder> OffTopic: can anyone remember which torrent site got served with papers saying that HAD TO KEEP ALL RECORDS? was it torrentreactor ?
<scoobtits> how do i bring up the wine configuration..>??/
<Krumar> ah, astro76 , i had a feeling windows would over write it
<jrib> swiftly: you should upgrade to feisty fawn 7.04 if you want more recent software
<Frogzoo> scoobtits: winecfg
<jrib> |thunder: #ubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic :)
<scoobtits> Frogzoo:thnx bud
<wolflord> how do you check to see if samba has been installed ??
<swiftly> jrib: is it possible to keep all my other software still?
<sm5por> BashBang, what bothers me is that I reloaded pl2303 with debug=1, but I don't see whether it had any effect.
<RoC_MasterMind> |thunder, it doesn't matter.
<BashBang> sm5por  you have to apt-get --install the kernel source, that's why /usr/src is empty.
<swiftly> and all my odocs etc?
<jrib> swiftly: sure you can upgrade from dapper to edgy and then to feisty using the package manager.  Let me send you the instructions
<jrib> !upgrade > swiftly (see the private message from ubotu)
<wolflord> exit
<elpargo> hi, has happen to anyone, I installed vmware and now networkmanager is not getting my DHCP settings right, I assume there is some conflict with the virtual devices
<BashBang> sm5por : I'll tell you every thing I can about it, but be warned your on a hellish nightmare of a trip trying to get that thing going.
<unagi_> anyone know if it is possible to have ubuntu arrange desktop icons on the right side of the screen?
<swiftly> thanks jrib... should be able to get this going now...
<elpargo> swiftly I did that at work, it worked just fine, although it did took some time.
<systemd0wn> sm5por, you mind letting me know if you get this working?  Like i said i was having problems with an adapter today so perhaps its the same thing.
<BashBang> sm5por : I tried for two years and then trashed the damned thing
<elpargo> swiftly, although if you do have a data partition I recommend a reinstall (download wise is less data)
<sm5por> BashBang, I appreciate your help and warnings, but I think I need a pause right now to consider my options.
<sdouble> anyone get the radeon driver to work on a 9800 pro?  My glxinfo says direct rendering: No  Just wondering if it's supported or not.  I've seen it listed as "experimental"
<scoobtits> how do you change disks in wine, when installing off discs, whats the command>>>????
<BashBang> sm5por : the only other place i can think of to look is on the gentoo forums, they are the best, alot of smart people there, some dumb ones too though  :)
<sm5por> systemd0wn, I'll let you know if you tell me where I should send it. I'm not a regular IRC user, I installed xchat just to ask this question.
<elpargo> does "mark for complete removal" in aptitude == --purge in apt?
<PriceChild> elpargo, yes
<systemd0wn> sm5por, thanks, i can send you some ideas if i figure it out tomorrow at work.
<FusE> skollie you there?
<unagi_> vcffds
<skollie> Fuse: yes
<PriceChild> !away > BashBangZZZZZ
<systemd0wn> sm5por, if you want to send me an email or something
<FusE> Im attempting to use ndiswrapper, but when I type iwconfig, my eth1 connection says "Access Point: not associated"
<skollie> FusE: did everything go Ok with the install of ndiswraper?
<unagi> i hate admitting that i may want something thats impossible to do in linux
<FusE> yeh, my driver is installed
<mo0osah> I need to execute certain commands in the terminal, how do i make them execute everytime kde starts?
<unagi> mo0osah: system > administration > sessions
<unagi> er preferences mo0osah
<mo0osah> kde?
<skollie> and is eth1 or wlan0 enabled on start-up?
<astro76> that's gnome though
<FusE> eth1 is
<unagi> kde doesnt have a similar app?
<astro76> mo0osah, I think there's an AutoStart directory somewhere in your home
<unagi> kde is weird man
<sm5por> systemd0wn, thanks for the advice (and BashBang too, but he's gone asleep I think). I'll send you a note just to recap.
<skollie> what happens when you restart it i.e. disable and enable?
<FusE> sec
<systemd0wn> sm5por, np and thank for the recap.
<mo0osah> astro76:  its ~/.kde/Autostart .... but doesnt seem to be working
<mneptok> mo0osah: have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<mo0osah> no one seems to be alive there
<mo0osah> i asked
<jrib> mo0osah: you try ~/.config/autostart/  ?
<mneptok> mo0osah: ah, i see you have.
<FusE> skollie, what is wmaster0, it says roaming mode nabled under wmaster0
<sm5por> systemd0wn, thanks, we'll hear from each other I think!
<astro76> mo0osah, does your script work when you run it manually?
<mo0osah> yes
<unagi> sigh.....even if it requiers shell scripting....does anyone know if its possible to have the desktop icons sit on the right side of the desktop or add 'clean up by type' to the desktop menu?
<mo0osah> astro76:  it's for wacom mouse scroll fix
<skollie> FusE: no idea, sorry
<FusE> nothing happens when I restar tit
<jrib> mo0osah: did you test it with an app like 'kate' or something?
<FusE> It just shows the two computers overlapped, and wher my strength icon would be, its yellow
<mo0osah> i just typed those commands in the terminal and they work
<mo0osah> so i put them in a file
<FusE> packets are being sent, but not receieved
<kersinc> alguna sala en espaol
<rolfen> !ex | kersinc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !es | kersinc
<jrib> !es | kersinc
<ubotu> kersinc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<phrozen_one> whats ip aliasing for?
<ferret_0567> How do I compile a official (from kernel.org) 2.6.21 kernel on your non-standard Ubuntu Linux?
<PriceChild> !kernel | ferret_0567
<ubotu> ferret_0567: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<PriceChild> ferret_0567, "Don't"
<ferret_0567> don't?
<calc> ferret_0567: you can compile it like any other dist... but it is recommended you don't
<wert613> heya PriceChild =D
<PriceChild> ferret_0567, there is no real reason.... why do you want to?
<ferret_0567> All I want is a package
<calc> ferret_0567: even linus doesn't recommend using vanilla kernels
<jrib> mo0osah: do you have a shebang line at the top of the file and does it have executable permissions?
<ferret_0567> weird errors in my dmesg about hard drives
<skollie> FusE: that means it's not connecting to your router
<calc> ferret_0567: linus considers it distributions job to make kernels usable for users
<ferret_0567> and cd drives
<PriceChild> ferret_0567, higher version numbers do not mean better.
<mo0osah> jrib: shebang line?
<FusE> Ive checked the configuration, my key and ssid is correct
<FusE> I used windows today
<jrib> mo0osah: like:   #!/bin/sh
<mo0osah> yea i did chmod +x .....
<ferret_0567> PriceChild: a lot has changed from 2.6.20 and 2.6.21
<PriceChild> ferret_0567, and most was backported
<skollie> FusE: try to re-enter the key
<FusE> skollie, is essid the same as ssid
<ferret_0567> I don't really care if higher version numbers don't mean better
<ferret_0567> I just want to try making a newer kernel and see if it fixes my issue
<mo0osah> jrib: yes... here are the contents of the file
<mo0osah> #!/bin/sh
<mo0osah> xsetwacom set cursor RelWDn 4
<mo0osah> xsetwacom set cursor RelWUp 5
<skollie> FusE: uhm, I think so yes. Sorry - it's nearly 3 am here and I'm a little brain dead
<ferret_0567> when you have lot's of errors about ide bus resets and all kinds of weird crud like that, you will understand
<jrib> mo0osah: and running  ~/.kde/Autostart/NameOfFile  or  ~/.config/autostart/NameOfFile  works?
<mneptok> mo0osah: #!/bin/bash and set the executable bit
<banlieue> does anyone know how to change the knotes tray icon?
<ferret_0567> http://sial.org/pbot/26344
<mo0osah> i don't have autostart directory in /.config
<mo0osah> jrib: create one?
<jrib> mo0osah: yeah, try that
<FusE> skollie, my router says SES Inactive >.<
<skollie> FusE: what is SES?
<FusE> not sure
<FusE> lol
<jrib> mo0osah: I don't use kde, but it works in GNOME and it's part of the free desktop spec, so it's worth a try
<mo0osah> k
<mo0osah> let me restart X
<crippler> I am trying to get my favrite game, Couter-Strike, working... How should I go by doing this? I heatr WINE is a good program.
<Torahteen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3031037&posted=1#post3031037
<crippler> hear*
<FusE> Who knows what SES means
<DJ_Danni> It is 87 Update here. Is it safe to Update?
<Torahteen> I'm trying to get wireless on my laptop working
<ferret_0567> PriceChild: do you get it jnow?
<ferret_0567> http://sial.org/pbot/26344
<Torahteen> I went through the steps in this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<ferret_0567> if not, one more look should fix you
<DJ_Danni> Hey i have 87 Update's waiting for me is it safe to Update them?
<skollie> FusE: SES could mean Session, but different routers use different terminology, so I'm not sure
<Torahteen> I get to the point where I plug in my device, and he mentions that the light should start blinking no later than 3 seconds afterward
<jrib> DJ_Danni: it should be as long as you are using official repositories
<Torahteen> Mine doesn't blink, it just stays as a solid green light
<ferret_0567> it's a horror book :)
<DJ_Danni> I was just seting up Ubuntu 7.04 today
<mo0osah> jrib: doesn't seem to work
<DJ_Danni> jrib I was just seting up Ubuntu 7.04 today
<jrib> mo0osah: ok, when you type in a terminal:  ~/.config/autostart/NameOfYourScript.sh    does it do what you want?
<jrib> DJ_Danni: then you should be ok
<mo0osah> let me try that
<DJ_Danni> ok
<Yakubovich> has anyone installed the new avant window navigator SVN ?
<crippler> I am trying to get my favrite game, Couter-Strike, working... How should I go by doing this? I hear WINE is a good program.
<DJ_Danni> jrib i see update's are ready at the top Right.
<DJ_Danni> its Update Icon
<jrib> DJ_Danni: yep, that's normal
<DJ_Danni> ok
<DJ_Danni> Thang oyu werry m,utch
<Torahteen> Anyone have any idea?
<JBH> Is there an equivalent to a global login script (e.g. Samba) for workstations to connect via nfs to a server?
<FusE> skollie, what if I used roaming mode
<Yakubovich>  &
<wizek> Hi everyone! Are there anyone here, who knows how to solve GRUB ERROR 21 while boot? I have JMicron Raid chip, if this is important...
<mo0osah> jrib: it says : bash: .xsetwacomrc: command not found   (.xsetwacomrc) is the name of the file.
<__mikem> Why is beryl being retarded. The window border won't show up
<skollie> FusE: probably will not help if you cannot connect to your router to begin with
<skollie> FusE: does your wirless device see your router?
<mneptok> mo0osah: #!/bin/bash, cd in the first line, and set the executable bit
<Havek> i need help with my resolution, my moniter is 1440x900 when i put it on this the screen sides are distored begin a copy of the other side, how to fix?
<mo0osah> mneptok: that is the first line of the file .... if that's what you mean
<FusE> skollie, wher do I check that
<wizek> Hi everyone! Are there anyone here, who knows how to solve GRUB ERROR 21 while boot? I have JMicron Raid chip, if this is important...
<mo0osah> mneptok: actually its #!/bin/sh .... should i change it?
<mrsno> wizek are you using feisty? what motherboard please
<skollie> FusE: when you search for wireless connections, does it detect your router?
<JBH> I have an IPod video, and I've tried using both gtkpod and Amarok to play music (most imported from .mp3s to the IPod).  However, I get an error that the files can't be played.  Is there a codecs I can get that supports playing music from the IPod?
<wizek> mrsno, Yes I'm. ASUS P5B Plus.
<GiantNoob> Hi, i need help
<mrsno> wizek as you suspect its the jmicron controller at work
<wizek> mrsno, no! P5P-E
<mneptok> mo0osah: use bash
<mrsno> grub error 21 is it cannot find the disk
<skollie> JBH: Can you play mp3's from your harddisk?
<GiantNoob> I cant make my reselution hifher than 1024 bye 758
<JBH> Skollie, yes.
<wizek> mrsno, how to solve?
<mrsno> wizek many problems have been solved with a bios update for your motherboard, unfortunately
<skollie> JBH: then you should not need additional codes. Does your ipod show up as a device in amarok?
<scoobtits> hey guys how do you install a program with discs in wine, liek changing the disks
<mo0osah> mneptok: k, let me restart x
<mrsno> wizek if that is possible i would start with that, then check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support for other workarounds (shouldn't be needed on feisty however)
<GiantNoob> anyone wana help me?
<wizek> mrsno, why unfortunately?  O.o
<GiantNoob> :(
<scoobtits> what giant noob?
<mrsno> wizek updating the bios of the motherboard is not for the faint of heart :-)
<scoobtits> whats ur prob
<BashBang> wizek : how did you make out with your install?
<PriceChild> !fixres | GiantNoob
<ubotu> GiantNoob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JBH> Skollie, It does in Amarok, and I can actually see the files, but when I try to play them, I get an error that it cannot play the files.  Gtkpod doesn't recognize the IPod at all
<skollie> JBH: are you sure the files are not in the m4a format?
<Mac1016> anyone have experience with the enlightenment window manager installed on ubuntu?  I pulled from the elbuntu repo designed for ubuntu but I can't play dvd's even though I installed the codecs under gnome?  Do I need to reinstall them?
<nikitis> Anyone know what that key mapping program is that when you push a key, it gives you a hex value?
<nikitis> To help with mapping keys
<hamza> bashbang u there
<BashBang> hamza : yup
<GiantNoob> whats the best dvd player?
<wizek> mrsno, Can i update bios from Live cd? i don't have os installed
<IdleOne> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kevinl--> GiantNoob: i prefer videolan . the command is vlc
<JBH> Skollie:  I'm pretty sure they are .mp3 unless the IPod converted them during the import process.
<wizek> BashBang, Didn't work...
<wizek> BashBang, the same...
<GiantNoob> kevinl--:  the command?
<BashBang> wizek : sry to hear
<skollie> JBH: what did you use to copy the files onto the ipod?
<hamza> bashbang do u know a good network software that will manage my wireless network automatically..because i have to type sudo dhclient ra1 everytime i start
<mrsno> wizek yes, http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/flashing-a-bios-the-linux-way-tm-using-flashrom should work from the livecd note: i haven't tried it myself
<John`> how do you change screen resolution of vlc player using terminal?
<nikitis> Anyone know the name of the keymapping program in linux that is used in terminal?
<kevinl--> apt-get install videolan,  and apt-get install libdvdcss2
<JBH> Skollie, originally ITunes from Windows XP
<BashBang> hamza : network manager
<kevinl--> you might need find a custom repository for libdvdcss2
<x89x> can anyone help me ?
<Torahteen> After trying to set up my wireless, I had no luck. Someone said to run iwconfig, so I did. Only 2 cards are shown, lo and eth0, both saying no wireless extensions. I was told that a 3rd card would show if it had worked. Any ideas as to what I might've done wrong?
<nikitis> Anyone?
<mneptok> JBH: iTunes encodes as AAC by default, not MP3
<hamza> bashbang but thats already installed and its no good...doesnt connect to my wireless network automatically
<kevinl--> which you can find by googling and add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wizek> mrsno, Did u have the same problem?
<JBH> mneptok, is there a place to download that codecs?
<dabaR> nikitis: maybe google has a table for you.
<nikitis> dabaR, no luck
<dabaR> nikitis: of hex ascii values
<nikitis> yes
<mrsno> wizek no i use amd64 but it was a _very_ common problem earlier in the year/last year with core 2 duo motherboards that use jmicron
<mneptok> JBH: the option to install AAC/MP4 support should be offered when you double-click a file
<GiantNoob> How do i get my dvd to work?
<Torahteen> Does nobody know?
<BashBang> hamza : did you go through the create new wireless network wizard?
<IdleOne> !seveas | hamza
<ubotu> hamza: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nikitis> like you push a button and the kernel hex value of that key comes out
<nikitis> for use with developing key maps
<unagi> anyone know any good 3d camera tracking programs for linux?
<skollie> JBH: It should not have converted the files if they were originally in mp3 format. Can you copy mp3's from your HD to the ipod?
<cm_raf> helo, I got a problem...I need to installl ubuntu-desktop, but I don't have internet, the only way to connect to internet is thru a browser, how can I install gnome in a PC without internet?
<x89x> anyone can help ?
<dabaR> nikitis: http://game-editor.com/tutorials/images/ascii.jpg how is that?
<Torahteen> cm_raf, you can connect through a browser?
<Torahteen> If so, you have internet, I'm not sure what the question is
<hamza> bashbang no the network was visible already
<kitche> cm_raf: well what did you use to install since it's on the install cd
<JBH> Skollie, I can copy them down.  I have done so once before (it was a pain because there were not names to the files, only random letters), and they were mp3s
<jrib> cm_raf: what disk do you have?
<scoobtits> what's the command to switch disc if your installing through wine.
<x89x> can anyone help me >>>>????
<nikitis> dabaR, this program i'm reffering to is an active program that shows other values, I guess it's not hex
<dabaR> !ask
<BashBang> hamza : does the network manager applet start at boot?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mneptok> x89x: please stop repeating
<kitche> scoobtits: you have to setup a var depedns on the installer though
<hamza> bashbang yes it does
<scoobtits> kitche, whats a var?
<x89x> so why doesnt anyone help ? mneptok ?
<nikitis> it maps keys other than just keyboard, and mouse.  It does things like joysticks too
<dabaR> x89x: help with what?
<JBH> Torahteen, what sort of wireless card do you hae?
<JBH> have rather
<mneptok> x89x: maybe no one knows the answer.
<kitche> scoobtits: I know for UT2k4 you need a SETUP_CDROM var for your shell for it to noitce that there's more then one cd
<cm_raf> Torahteen, no, I can't connect through a browser 'cause i don't have internet
<x89x> i havent asked yet mneptok
<x89x> i'll ask noy mneptok
<dabaR> x89x: ask now
<BashBang> hamza : do you have key ring manager installed?
<skollie> JBH: most strange. Usually when amarok cannot play a file it has to do with unsupported formats and/or codecs not installed. In your case, this does not seem to be the problem, right?
<cm_raf> kitche, jrib: I'm using Ubuntu server 7.04
<hamza> bashbang no wats that
<x89x> i have a /media folder with 10 GB free
<dabaR> x89x: that was raelly cute.
<Torahteen> JBH, I have a linksys USB Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with Speedboost
<x89x> i cant copy anthing to it mneptok ?
<JBH> Skollie, it would seem that it should play mp3, I just didn't know if there were some special case(s) for IPod.
<x89x> says permission denied mneptok !
<cm_raf> Torahteen, kitche, jrib: The only way to connect to internet is through browser, I'm in a hotel and they require an ID to allow access to internet...
<Vsop_vsop> hey folks..
<x89x> can i shift the space to a drive ?
<mneptok> x89x: i don't help people that repeat. if you want my help, follow channel guidelines to get it.
<W_McL> x89x, /media is a directory where other drives are mounted into
<skollie> JBH: Nope. If it's mp3 and your ipod is correctly detected in amarok, there should be no problem
<dabaR> x89x: do you know how to open a terminal?
<BashBang> hamza : look in system/administration   see if it is there, your wireless ssid and pass words should be there under one pass word
<kitche> cm_raf: you can't due much unless you have a desktop cd laying near you
<x89x> ya dabaR
<W_McL> it's ok that you don't have write permissions there
<unagi> anyone here an animator or compositor?
<JBH> Torahteen, have you looked at ndsiwrapper?  Many of the Linksys devices use a Broadcom 43xx chipset, although the USB part adds another dimension to your issue.
<dabaR> x89x: open one, please. DO you know how to run commands?
<x89x> some
<Torahteen> JBH, I'm using ndiswrapper ATM
<skollie> JBH: when you first tried to play mp3 in amarok, did it ask if you wanted to install additional codecs?
<cm_raf> kitche: what can I do when I get a desktop CD?
<John`> anyone here use vlc player?
<x89x> dabaR. i want to shift the space
<Torahteen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<JBH> Skollie, *sigh* I was afraid of that answer :-)
<Torahteen> I'm using that tutorial
<Vsop_vsop> have a ati radeon  X1400  looking for the ati cmd for the driver
<kitche> cm_raf: you can make the cd act like a repo
<scoobtits> vsop
<hamza> bashbang my network doesnt have any password or ecryptions
<dabaR> x89x: good, so you are familiar with the concept. So, please run sudo fdisk -l, and also run ls -ld /media, and ls -l /media
<scoobtits> use the drive flgrx
<logreeval> is "network-admin" the only network manager?
<BashBang> hamza : it's wireless no?
<hamza> yes
<dabaR> x89x: once you get the output, please use a http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org page to post it to the Web, and give us a URL, we will read, and let you know what to do.
<mongolai> anyone here use enlightenment DR17 aka e17?
<John`> Vsop_vsop: try the open source driver first
<JasonJ> how do i start xvnc server at startup?
<skollie> JBH: see my subsequent question about installing additional codecs when first playing mp3's in amarok
<Vsop_vsop> Scoobits :aok will that stop the flicker in of the screen when i move a page?? like the Rez is off
<kitche> mongolai: I use it on and off
<Havek> i need help with my resolution, my moniter is 1440x900 when i put it on this the screen sides are distored begin a copy of the other side, how to fix?
<cm_raf> kitchie: how can I do that, can you help me, please?
<mongolai> kitche, did you install with apt, or build from cvs?
<Nil_> Hi
<Leviathan> Can anybody enlighten me on an issue with the install CD hanging when it tries to configure network interfaces? bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error?
<dabaR> T
<kitche> mongolai: from cvs that is the only way really
<Nil_> does anybody know how to remove a preferred network from nm ?
<Torahteen> Has anyone else been able to install a Linksys USB adapter and get it working?
<JBH> Skollie, no it didn't
<koisoooo> hi there
<John`> Vsop_vsop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-f0fad08b3609f1fb7e5e654dd77faf80fbf84576
<mongolai> kitche, ok thanks. I tried using some old e17 .debs, but nothing was really a go
<hamza> bashbang i connect to a router
<koisoooo> win4lin vs. vmware. what's faster and better?
<Vsop_vsop> Scoobtits:  where do i get that?.. whats the entry?
<kitche> mongolai: e17 is not in ubuntu and I know how to compile so I did it that way but there is a script on the forums to get e17 automaticallu installed and such
<RoC_MasterMind> koisoooo, vmware is good.
<skollie> JBH: which distro are you running?
<BashBang> hamza : me too
<JasonJ> vnc4server :1 yields "New 'linuxmce:1 (jason)' desktop is linuxmce:1" but i can't connect to it. wtf?
<koisoooo> RoC_MasterMind im using vmware and it's working fine. i was just wondering if win4lin could be better
<Nil_> I once connected to a WiFi network and now it's always connecting to that network in the first place, i always have to choose the network i want it to connect to after it connects to the first network
<mongolai> kitche, yea, I think I saw that. I think I'll just go the old-fashioned way!
<sdouble> what driver do you guys recommend for using an ati 9800 pro?
<JBH> /tell trahteen sorry, I'm not much help there.  I ended up having to use a hack of sorts for my Broadcom 43xx chipset with native-hacked drivers.  Ndiswrapper wouldn't work for me.
<JBH> Skollie, Feisty
<IdleOne> JBH, the command is /msg to send privately
<skollie> JBH - just a sec
<JasonJ> does anyone know how to use vnc?
<BashBang> hamza : you can do it the harder way
<JBH> lol, I mixed up my WoW syntax
<x89x> dabaR
<x89x> you there
<W_McL> x89x, can you also post the output of the command mount?
<x89x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30173/
<hamza> bashbang wats that
<JBH> /skollie Ok
<skollie> JBH: do you have libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<sdouble> haha, /tell
<x89x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30174/ W_McL
<dabaR> x89x: which exact /media directory has that free space?
<chris__> anyone experienced a weird bug with feisty install, now every window title bar has a 'o' on the left hand side? any direction on how to fix?
<dabaR> chris__: does it look like it is missing the icons?
<Vsop_vsop> how do i get the driver for flgrx.. whats teh cmd?
<JasonJ> what command do i send by ssh to log in on the gui?
<x89x> hda6 with 26 GB
<JBH> Skollie, I do now
<x89x> and .media itself with 10 GB
<jrib> chris__: are you using xfce (xubuntu)?
<JBH> Skollie, but I didn't when you asked
<BashBang> hamza : you can put what you enter every time you boot into a shell script, and put it into /etc/init.d. This way it should start every time you boot your comp
<W_McL> x89x, it looks like there is noo need to shift any space. you only have one linux partition and the space displayed in /media is the free spache you get on all directories on this partition
<dabaR> JasonJ: to be able to open GUI programs, use the -Y or -X option for ssh
<skollie> JBH: and does it work now?
<sdouble> Vsop_vsop: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<chris__> dabaR: icon is there, just a 'o' next to it.
<sdouble> but there is more to it
<Vsop_vsop> did that..
<W_McL> x89x, go into your home directory and have a look if there's the same amount of free space
<JBH> I'll have to check (I don't have the Ipod connected).  What does that lib do?
<JasonJ> okay so what do i type to make the machine log in locally?
<hamza> bashbang so how do i do that
<jrib> cm_raf: download the alternate cd, burn it (or mount the iso I guess), and then use apt-cdrom to add it as a repo
<jrib> !alternate > cm_raf (see the private message from ubotu)
<skollie> JBH: it installs all the necessary codecs for a range of audio and video formats
<sdouble> Vsop_vsop: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<x89x> yes W_McL
<unagi> any way to convert .flv to .mov on linux?
<x89x> theres the same amount of space
<JBH> Skollie: Good info.  Thanks!
<dabaR> x89x: /media itself? I do not think that directory can have free space, because it is a directory, and not a mount p oint.
<BashBang> hamza : I'll start it off for you in a paste bin
<j-dub> yo
<BashBang> hamza : give me a min
<dabaR> x89x: try running df -h.
<hamza> bashbang ok thankx
<skollie> JBH: if playing mp3's from your ipod does not work after installing libxine1-ffmpeg, it is not a codecs problem
<x89x> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<x89x> /dev/hda3              14G  2.8G  9.8G  22% /
<x89x> varrun                474M  104K  474M   1% /var/run
<x89x> varlock               474M     0  474M   0% /var/lock
<x89x> procbususb            474M  108K  474M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<x89x> udev                  474M  108K  474M   1% /dev
<x89x> devshm                474M     0  474M   0% /dev/shm
<x89x> lrm                   474M   33M  441M   7% /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile
<x89x> /dev/hda1              10G  9.1G  943M  91% /media/hda1
<x89x> /dev/hda5              50G   22G   28G  44% /media/hda6
<nomasteryoda> gahd
<IdleOne> !pastebin | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dabaR> x89x: `always paste to the pastebin site, never here, please.
<JBH> Skollie: Ok.  It's a pretty clean install of Feisty that I have.  I just installed it Saturday.  I'm really liking Ubuntu.  Except for the wireless and Ipod, everything just works.
<jrib> chris__: the o is a default feature of xfce which is why I ask
<xpoint> IdleOne, but this text is not large
<dabaR> x89x: you can not write to the media directory itself, why do you think you want to write there?
<RoC_MasterMind> JBH, yay...you got some tinkering ahead!
<IdleOne> xpoint, anything above 2 lines is considered large
<Dolphin07> hi. i'm trying to install a program and i'm getting a few command line errors: /usr/include/linux/wireless.h:1060: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before __u16
<miguelito> hey guys
<Dolphin07> callbacks.c: In function fillDeviceList:
<Dolphin07> callbacks.c:121: error: storage size of ir isnt known
<Dolphin07> callbacks.c:129: error: IFF_LOOPBACK undeclared (first use in this function)
<Dolphin07> callbacks.c:129: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<W_McL> x89x, the free space you get displayed in /media is the same free space you see in your home, it's the free space on your linux partition
<Dolphin07> callbacks.c:129: error: for each function it appears in.)
<Dolphin07> make[1] : *** [callbacks.o]  Error 1
<Dolphin07> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/spencer/airsnort-0.2.7e/src'
<Dolphin07> make: *** [check-recursive]  Error 1
<preaction> !paste | Dolphin07
<ubotu> Dolphin07: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dolphin07> oh opps
<dabaR> x89x: what W_McL is true, it is like saying "I have 10 GB in C:"
<skollie> JBH: goota go. good luck.
<JBH> RoC_MasterMind: Well, I got the wireless working after a couple of hours, but the IPod has been a problem.  Even Citrix, my USB drive, and smb mounts have worked quite well.
<Dolphin07> sorry
<preaction> Dolphin07, looks like the program has a bug in it, or the program has neglected to detect some dependency it relies on.
<chris__> jrib: yes i use xfce, and it was a feisty upgrade, not a fresh install.
<JBH> Skollie: Thanks again
<skollie> JBH: np
<dabaR> x89x: and "I have 10GB in C:\Program Files" to give a windows comparison
<Dolphin07> preaction, above the top one are a bunch of others just like it accept with differant numbers after the __u
<jrib> chris__: xfce has that 'o', it's a feature, not a bug.  It makes the window visible on all workspaces
<Dolphin07> preaction, what can i do to solve this?
<preaction> Dolphin07, either fix the source yourself or find a fixed version of it? perhaps look on the program's website?
<Dolphin07> thanks preaction
<JasonJ> i _really_ need help :(
<GiantNoob> Hello.  whenever I try to install the restricted packeges, an error message comes up and dodent let me
<chris__> jrib: ok, thanks! can i turn that feature off or configure it?
<Dumderflu> So I finally got my Wifi up and running, but its really slow.  Any suggestions?
<dabaR> JasonJ: ssh -X localhost.
<jrib> chris__: that I'm not sure about.  You can probably remove it somehow, try asking in #xubuntu or #xfce if no one here knows offhand
<dabaR> JasonJ: but other than testing purposes, I can not see the purpose of that.
<RoC_MasterMind> Dumderflu, are you using 802.11b or 802.11g?
<Dumderflu> b'
<chris__> thanks!
<Dumderflu> It was running much faster earlier on the same machine
<hamza> bashbang shall i submit or...ive types it?
<RoC_MasterMind> Dumderflu, 'b is really slow...like 5mbit...is web browsing slow?
<puller> can somone help me add a capaign to wesnoth?
<Dumderflu> yep
<Dumderflu> Before it was running like it did on Windows
<Dumderflu> now its at like dialup speeds.
<cm_raf> jrib, thank you very much, I'm going to try it
<Pelo> puller,  can you rephrase that ?
<Dumderflu> Also sometimes I lose the connection
<RoC_MasterMind> Dumderflu, that's interesting.
<RoC_MasterMind> oh
<JasonJ> what command will log the machine in locally? i want the local screen's login prompt to login
<hamadooo>  where can i find this driver ipw3945-1.1.3.tgz for ubuntu plz
<RoC_MasterMind> hamadooo, goooogle!
<Pelo> hamadooo, google
<DerangedDingo> have you tried google, hamadooo?
<hamadooo> i tryed nothing there
<Dumderflu> hamadoo google
<Pelo> hamadooo,  or you can try  searching in synaptic for ipw and see what comes up
<JBH> Puller, do you want to install the program or add to it?
<dabaR> JasonJ: you want to see the gdm?
<Sevk> hav any soft as istanbul ? I want to cap my 3d screen desktop
<Dumderflu> Any idea on what I should do Mastermind?
<hamadooo> i want to install it directly from the ubunu
<hamzzzz> bashbang ive done it
<hamadooo> i found it but i don;t know how to install it
<JasonJ> i don't want to see anything
<Pelo> hamadooo, http://www.google.ca/search?q=ipw3945&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<JasonJ> i want the local session to login
<TonyGB> anyone got ati radeon installed with ati drivers who has managed to get latest beryl to work?
<dabaR> JasonJ: explain better what you would exactly like, I do not understand your request./
<DerangedDingo> hamadooo, is there a README or INSTALL file in there?
<dabaR> You just want to log into your computer? JasonJ ?
<JBH> Is there a way to query uninstalled packages with apt-get?
<JasonJ> because vncserver under ubuntu won't work until someone is logged in
<c00i90wn> does anyone know how to configure openvpn server so that the clients can resolve the hostnames to the tun IPs?
<hamadooo> yeah it tells me to do this .. tar xzvf ipw3945-1.1.3.tgz
<JasonJ> yes dabaR
<Sevk> have any else software as istanbul or vidcap ? I want to cap my 3d screen desktop
<hamadooo> the terminal gives me an error
<DerangedDingo> hamadooo, you need to do that in a terminal
<DerangedDingo> hamadooo, just follow the instructions
<dabaR> JasonJ: and what kind of an install is this? Did you install gnome?
<hamadooo> i did but it gaves me an error
<Pelo> hamadooo,  you have it on your desktop ?
<DerangedDingo> hamadooo, because it's already extracted?
<hamadooo> yes
<hamadooo> tar: ipw3945-1.1.3.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<dabaR> JasonJ: if I am at a command line, and I want to start my graphical login screen, I run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Pelo> hamadooo, like DerangedDingo  said that it because it is already unpacked,  you can skip that step
<wizek> how can i force eject my cd drive,if i run Live cd?
<RoC_MasterMind> did someone ask a question about uninstalled packages and dpkg?
<hamadooo> ok
<miguelito> put a paper clip inside the hole on the drive
<FusE> skollie, this is fricken weird, Im using a very old kernel version atm, and I can connect, I cant connect with the new one tho
<miguelito> wizek put a paper clip into the front of the cd drive in that hole.
<dabaR> wizek: you can not run the live CD Ubuntu and eject the drive at the same time.
<JasonJ> dabaR i am not at the machine though
<JasonJ> i am in with ssh
<Pelo> hamadooo, I'll give you a link, somewhere inthere you have instrucitons on what to do with a tar.gz file to install it ,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<dabaR> wizek: perhaps tell the Ubuntu system to shut down, it will eject eventually.
<Pelo> hamadooo,  I don't take /msg  you have to speak to me in the channel
<Justi1> How do I install shockwave?
<JasonJ> what will log the machine in locally
<dabaR> JasonJ: did you try ssh -X Machine.ip?
<hamadooo> ok then what should i do know to make it work
<RoC_MasterMind> Justi1, I think Shockwave is discontinued.
<wizek> i want to burn a cd :)
<Pelo> hamadooo, I'll give you a link, somewhere inthere you have instrucitons on what to do with a tar.gz file to install it ,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Justi1> dang
<Dumderflu> Hey ROC_Mastermind, it is g
<JasonJ> yeah dabaR
<Dumderflu> I was wrong
<JasonJ> how do i know if it worked?
<wizek> but i don't have any other os or cd drives....
<dabaR> wizek: I do not think it is possible, but maybe someone else knows a trick
<hamadooo> ok
<DerangedDingo> hamadooo: in the folder is there a file called "Makefile"? Look please
<FusE> Is there any way I can export the current network version, and import it in a newer kernel
<dabaR> JasonJ: you get logged in, then try running something like gedit, or whatever.
<Pelo> hamadooo,  if you hve any problems comea back and we'll walk you throught it
<dabaR> are you ssh'ing from an Ubuntu machine?
<hamadooo> yes there is makefile folder
<DerangedDingo> hamadooo: alright. come back if you need help again
<FusE> Is there any way I can export the current network info, and import it in a newer kernel???
<Pelo> hamadooo, bo back to the howto and read ,  trust me on this
<hamadooo> ok let me the site you gave me
<Pelo> hamadooo, I'll give you a link, somewhere inthere you have instrucitons on what to do with a tar.gz file to install it ,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<hamadooo> ok thanx
<cykotiktek_> I think i have an easy quick question.... I have Wine downloaded but i am unsure of how to install it.
<FusE> >.<
<Falstius> cykotiktek_: you can install it using apt, you don't need to go out and download it yourself.
<cykotiktek_> lol ok
<Seoke> Is there a video benchmark test so I can check to see if my video card is working good?
<mo0osah> is there any good substitute for onenote?
<FusE> Does anyone here have the problem where they updated from dapper to edgy and to feisty, and somewhere a long the line could not connect to network
<hamzzzz> ?
<cykotiktek_> Building dependency tree
<cykotiktek_> Reading state information... Done
<cykotiktek_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cykotiktek_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cykotiktek_> is only available from another source
<Pelo> mo0osah,  onenote a note taking applet ? use tomboy,  it's in the pannel apples
<cykotiktek_> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<cykotiktek_> that is what i am getting from apt
<preaction> !paste | cykotiktek_
<ubotu> cykotiktek_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cykotiktek_> sorry
<Pelo> cykotiktek_,   www.winehq.org/download
<preaction> !repositories | cykotiktek_
<ubotu> cykotiktek_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<preaction> cykotiktek_, also try: sudo apt-get update
<Seoke> Is there a video benchmark test so I can check to see if my video card is working good?
<mo0osah> Pelo: thanks
<Wardie> i know this is a little off topic, but does anyone know how to install cmake on Edgy? i can't apt-get install it
<JasonJ> i'm going back to windows where vncserver starts when it's supposed to
<IndyGunFreak> cmake?
<Seoke> exit
<fujin> Wardie: what is cmake
<anandanbu> I have a problem with the Openoffice.org in Ubuntu 7.04 as there are no icons in the toolbar and it is as http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9003/screenshotcp8.png
<Pelo> Wardie,  look in menu > system > admin > synaptic , or get the source code
<Wardie> uhhh, nevermind then
<Wardie> thanks pelo
<mneptok> Wardie: cmake is in the repos
<Zambezi> How do I lease/renew my IP in Linux?
<fujin> mm, it is
<fujin> apt-get install cmake
<domination|Ezy6> About David Blaine:
<fujin> Zambezi: dhclient ethX
<jkthecjer> quick one: how can i get my laptop to shutdown properly when the battery gets too low?
<IndyGunFreak> indeed.
<Wardie> It isn't working for my 6.1 ubuntu install
<domination|Ezy6> Are you GAY?
<domination|Ezy6> If you answered "Yes" to all of the above questions, then GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) might be exactly what you've been looking for!
<Pelo> anandanbu,  check in synaptic , search for openoffice.org ,  they are called either style or themes,   install one or more , then open OOo and  under tools opitions under display
<domination|Ezy6> Why not? It's quick and easy - only 3 simple steps!
<domination|Ezy6> Third, you need to join the official GNAA irc channel #GNAA on irc.gnaa.us, and apply for membership.
<fujin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<preaction> !ohmy | domination|Ezy6
<ubotu> domination|Ezy6: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<domination|Ezy6> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@8-121.airbites.bg]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+d nsmy-romanOFF?Guy]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=George24@*.airbites.bg]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b domination|ezy6!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=George24@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fujin> nice
<jkthecjer> Zambezi: dhclient [interface] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<anandanbu> pelo: thanks i would try it
<Pelo> OMG this is my first attack by GNNA since I've been on IRC
* greg emotes
* greg can not set is nick
<mariocesar_bo> hello, i am with anoying problem ... gdm ask me "twice" to login, anyone has an idea ? or better can help me ? ^_^
<GiantNoob> How do i get my dvd to work?
<jkthecjer> anybody know how to make my laptop shut down automagically upon low battery?
<Pelo> greg,   /nickserv help
<greg> well /nickserv help did nothing
<Akuma_> is network-manager supported only on ubuntu? how about xubuntu?
<IdleOne> !dvd | GiantNoob
<ubotu> GiantNoob: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> mariocesar_bo,  try looking it up in the forum
<greg> Isn't it just /nick mynamehere
<greg> ?
<Falstius> jkthecjer: isn't it in system -> preferences -> power management ?
<GiantNoob> I need help... My dvd playback wont work
<marshall> the little ubuntu icon on my menu somehow changed to the little fedora icon, how do i change it back?
<DarkRamon> hello guys :)
<GiantNoob> And that ubotu thing dosent work
<Pelo> !dvd | GiantNoob
<DarkRamon> is there any alternative for "swish" on ubuntu?
<Zambezi> jkthecjer, Thanks. I'm going to try now.
<marshall> hi darkkish
<IdleOne> marshall, lol re-install ubuntu
<mariocesar_bo> Pelo: mmm ok
<ozzman> Hi, i am thinking of installing a virtual machine - which one is recommended?
<marshall> IdleOne, lol
<kahrytan> libdvdcss2 can be found on VideoLAN website. (google search for it.) VLC is best for dvd playing
<greg> My laptop runs at like 140 to 160 *F, is that hot?
<Pelo> GiantNoob,  did you read the whole thing ?
<GiantNoob> yes :(
<jkthecjer> Falstius: thanks i just saw it, i had missed it before :-) doh!
<eleaf> hey
<marshall> IdleOne, that little f is bothering me
<kahrytan> greg: Yes, very god.
<kahrytan> t Very Hot
<DarkRamon> is there any alternative for swish or flash on ubuntu?
<eleaf> I just booted after my computer sitting for a week, and X won't start due to a missmatch between the nvidia kernel and the Xorg kernel, something like that.  I tried dist-upgrading, but there doesn't seem to be kernel or graphics card updates...
<eleaf> What shall I do?
<Pelo> mariocesar_bo,  I'm not trying to get rid of you but your the first one I've seen asking that one,  I think you'll get more help on this in the forum that is all,  just search for double login or login twice or something simialr
<IdleOne> marshall, have no idea how you would of gotten the Fedora icon unless your running the livecd or you install fedora
<Wardie> hrm, thanks guys. cmake is getting installed correctly
<ozzman> Hi, i am thinking of installing a virtual machine - which one is recommended?
<ElfBoy> 00:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<ElfBoy> ok i need this driver
<IndyGunFreak> ozzman: vmware has worked pretty good for me.
<marshall> IdleOne, lol no, i was installing a couple packages from get-deb.net and poof
<kahrytan> ozzman: There is a few -- qemu, virtualbox, vmware.
<Pelo> eleaf,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dec0de> ozzman: vmware
<hamadooo> why when i write cd ipw3945-1.1.3 it tells me ........ cd: ipw3945-1.1.3: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> marshall, ahhh well then it seems you installed something that cvhanged your icon set
<eleaf> Pelo: I don't want to loose all my settings, I have a specific display setup
<hamadooo> im sure the file in the desktop with the same name
<ozzman> vmware, thanks ill check it out
<eleaf> Pelo: why would X just stop working after a reboot?
<mariocesar_bo> Pelo: thanks, i think it was an usual problem ... cause i don't touch the gdm ... you know...
<hamadooo> and its extracted
<kahrytan> vmware has experimental feature that runs a Windows partition.
<mariocesar_bo> Pelo: well, i would keep looking
<Pelo> hamadooo,  type cd and then drag the folder from your desktop to the terminal , it should get written automaticaly,  then hit enter
<ElfBoy> 00:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<eleaf> Pelo: the nvidia kernel and the xorg kernel/linux kernel seem to be mismatched, isn't that a packaging problem?
<GiantNoob> And whenever i try to install Kaffiene from add/remove, it says:  this application conflics with other installed software. to install " Kaffeine" the conflicting software must be removed first.   Switch to sinoptic to resolve this conflict
<kahrytan> How well does a Virtual Machine do with video encoding?
<BashBang> go to console and type   touch wireless
<Pelo> eleaf,  no idea,  just read the questions carefully as you go and see if something is wrong,  you might find it , that's the best I can do for you
<DarkRamon> si there any alternative for swish or flash on ubuntu?
<jkthecjer> ElfBoy: look up ndiswrapper
<hamadooo> ok .. but  when i did that it opened with new windows not in the terminal
<eleaf> Pelo: I did make some nvidia kernel tweaks, not sure if that is the problem.
<Pelo> eleaf, probably
<kahrytan> darkkish: VLC can play flash files.
<eleaf> I thought xorg restarted fine before that
<ElfBoy> ok thanks
<jkthecjer> ElfBoy: you'll need the windows driver too though
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: : VLC can play flash files.
<eleaf> lol
<ElfBoy> umnm why
* Pelo just lost track of all the help he's dispensing 
<DarkRamon> Kahrytan: no i mean to create flash animations
<GiantNoob> whenever i try to install Kaffiene from add/remove, it says:  this application conflics with other installed software. to install " Kaffeine" the conflicting software must be removed first.   Switch to sinoptic to resolve this conflict.    Can someone pleas pleas help me fix this problem?
<_easy___> quais as pessoa brasileiras ai?
<_easy___> =)
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: I don't know.
<ElfBoy> why wopuild i need them
<ElfBoy> wol;d
<IdleOne> !pt _easy___
<jkthecjer> ElfBoy: ndiswrapper basically allows some windows driver to work in linux (broadcom expecially)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt _easy___ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !pt > _easy___
<DarkRamon> Kahrytan: I need to create some animations for a website... i dropped windows hehe.. so im trying nvu and some other programs here.
<FusE> Does anyone here have the problem where they updated from dapper to edgy and to feisty, and somewhere a long the line could not connect to network
<shavex> i need java for firefox, where do i find it and how do i install it?
<ElfBoy> ok
<Pelo> GiantNoob,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  search for  kaffeine and riht click install
<jkthecjer> ElfBoy: you can probablyfind them on the laptop manufacturer's website
<_easy___> !pt > _easy___
<juan> x89x: was this morning's information useful?
<ElfBoy> ummm
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: Try Amaya.
<mneptok> shavex: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ElfBoy> its a desk top
<Pelo> !java | shavex
<ubotu> shavex: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DarkRamon> amaya? ok ill look for that
<GiantNoob> Pelo:  the same thing happened :(
<DarkRamon> thank you man
<Pelo> GiantNoob, in synaptic it should ask to remove the offending package
<jkthecjer> ah, then try driverguide.com (username: temp password: 512)
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: I think it is a lil better. and NVU isnt updated anymore
<ElfBoy> balkin wireless g card
<Pelo> GiantNoob,  are what is kaffeine for anyway ?
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: http://www.w3.org/Amaya/screenshots/Overview.html
<dec0de> Pelo: just a media player
<shavex> mneptok, thank you!!
<GiantNoob> Pelo:  its a music/video player
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: Whats better then a app that is designed by W3C? the standards marker
<jkthecjer> if you can find the windows drivers and an ndiswrapper HOWTO, theres a really good chance at getting it working
<kahrytan> maker
<ozzman> After installing a virtual machine (on X86_64) which version of win should i install vista X64 or Xp 64?
<Pelo> GiantNoob,  try aking in #kubuntu , maybe they have an idea what might be conflicting
<ElfBoy> trys this again i have a elkin wireless g network card
<[Ex0r] > anyone here have a hardware compatability list for ubuntu 7 ?
<ElfBoy> belkin
<Falstius> ozzman: I think the emulated system is still 32bit .. a PII actually.
<forceflow> does anyone know if gutsy is going to have better dual screen support? i really want to start dualing, but i also love my beryl:( and agl gets angry when i try to dual
<kahrytan> ozzman: I would do XP since Vista requires more cpu processing
<[Ex0r] > got a wireless nic, want to see if it's compatible with ubuntu.
<dl> hello
<Pelo> forceflow,  ask in #ubuntu+1 that's where all the cool gusty ppl hangout
<ozzman> right...
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | [Ex0r] 
<ubotu> [Ex0r] : Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Falstius> ozzman: also, I have VMs of Vista, winXP and win2k.  win2k is by far the most efficient.   The others take up way too much space and RAM (I have plenty of RAM, but they are slow to restore)
<DanaG> Oh hey, would a P2-266 with 192MB of RAM be enough to run an Ubuntu system as a router?
<Pelo> [Ex0r] , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport<
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<DanaG> I'd be using cardbus NICs.
<[Ex0r] > ndiswrapper ?
* kahrytan wouldnt use Vista even if M$ paid me billion dollars
<fiveiron> anyone have trouble with avant-window-navigator not letting you add launchers?
<jkthecjer> ElfBoy: is that the same card with the Broadcom chipset you referred to earlier?
<IndyGunFreak> [Ex0r] : Ndiswrapper is how linux uses the Windows driver to run a wireless device.
<IndyGunFreak> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ElfBoy> no
<ElfBoy> looking at wrong thing
<FusE> Does anyone here have the problem where they updated from dapper to edgy and to feisty, and somewhere a long the line could not connect to network???
<ElfBoy> i think
<jkthecjer> it doesnt have to use ndiswrapper if there are linux drivers available though
<Pelo> FusE, try updatingfrom the alternate install cd , for each versions
<Falstius> DanaG: why not just use a router?  They use less power and have more ports than a laptop.
<[Ex0r] > last time I checked it didn't have support for it
<ElfBoy> well its a belkin thats all i can tell you
<jkthecjer> where did the line about broadcom come from?
<FusE> Pelo, I have no live cd, I upgraded from dapper to edgy via network
<Falstius> DanaG: but yes, it should be more than sufficient.
<FusE> Then my network stopped working
<FusE> so I turned off security and it work, then upgraded to feisty
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: Did you see the amaya screenshots?
<DanaG> My router is hella' buggy -- it gives me an IP address for 30 YEARS, and then gets confused if you don't release it before disconnecting.
<DarkRamon> didnt find it kahrytan
<FusE> and then my network didnt work at all, so I install ndiswrapper, and now it doesnt work at all
<DarkRamon> where can i find it?
<jkthecjer> its probably a Belkin card that uses Broadcom chipset, if thats the case then you would use ndiswrapper + windows drivers
<hamadooo> pelo what is the ieee80211 and how i know if i have one
<DanaG> Then it says "Oh, I aready gave this guy an IP; who has it?     Who has it?       Who has it? .... "
<Pelo> FusE, I've never had much luck with the upgrade process myself,  I've always ended up having to clean install
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: http://www.w3.org/Amaya/screenshots/Overview.html
<[Ex0r] > omg it is available now, nice
<FusE> whats clean install
<DarkRamon> thank you bro
<jkthecjer> FusE: is it a wireless card?
<DarkRamon> let me see.. i hope it works for me
<Pelo> hamadooo, whrer do you get that from ?
<FusE> Yes its a wireless vcard
<mark__> can some on pm me with some help
<jkthecjer> did you copy the windows drivers over and install them using ndiswrapper?
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: Notice the W3C domain?
<JasonWoof> how do I assign a keyboard shortcut to run my shell script?
<hamadooo> First, we build and install the ieee80211 subsystem.
<Falstius> DanaG: yeah, but you can buy a decent used router for $20.  You can calculate the cost difference between a 50W laptop and 5W router.
<hamadooo> from the instlation file
<DarkRamon> yeah what happens with that?
<my_wireless> does anybody know how to get an eu wireless card to work with a usa roughter?
<FusE> jkthecjer: yes
<Crossfire_> hey since im not having ne luck installing windows i am trying to install linux and im getting a system haul
<Crossfire_> hault*
<Pelo> JasonWoof, menu > system  > prefs , keybaord shortcuts
<Pelo> hamadooo, we'll talk in private
<mark__> ok i have a belkin wireless card
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: it seems that its like nvu... i think ill emulate the swish with wine...
<JasonWoof> Pelo: I didn't see anything in there. what's it called?
<hamadooo> ok thanx
<jkthecjer> try typing dmesg, and see if you see the card listed in there
<mark__> how do i get driver for it
<W_McL> DanaG, i run a p2 350mhz as as a file/small webserver, so probly your computer would do the job as router
<Falstius> Crossfire_: halt (since you're going to correct your own spelling :))
<my_wireless> does anybody know how to get an eu wireless card to work with a usa roughter? the card sees the network but can't connect, ubuntu reconginized the card out of the box
<Crossfire_> can someone help me maybe in private?
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: thank you anyways :) really
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: I said use Amaya instead of NVU
<FusE> jkthecjer:  Im currently booted into dapper
<FusE> or the dapper kernel
<DarkRamon> ahhhhhhh ok....
<Pelo> JasonWoof,  it's called keyboard shortcuts
<jkthecjer> FusE: oh ok
<DarkRamon> whats the difference between them?
<FusE> sec
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: NVU isnt updated. Amaya was last updated 7 days ago
<FusE> Ill turn on another computer and boot to feisty kernel
<DarkRamon> shit hahaha way better
<JasonWoof> Pelo: I've looked through the keyboard shortcuts. that only lets you assign keys for window manager commands
<JasonWoof> Pelo: I don't see anything in there for running anything else.
<my_wireless> does anybody know how to get an eu wireless card to work with a usa roughter? the card sees the network but can't connect, ubuntu reconginized the card out of the box
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: If you find a Flash replacement, do tell me.
<DarkRamon> yeah sure :)
<DarkRamon> what i can tell you kahrytan is that you can run swish using wine
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<DarkRamon> i just found out
<DanaG> Or I can just live with having to manually ifconfig.
<DanaG> Oh, and it's not just wireless that's buggy -- it's wired, too.
<Falstius> my_wireless: the standards are the same.  The eu card can use 2 more channels than the US router, but that shouldn't be a problem.
<DarkRamon> and seems it runs fine
<[Ex0r] > there are drivers for mine, but they are made by ralink, and I have to compile them myself... :\
<bryantcaley> hi folks.    where does synaptic / apt-get keep the cached files it downloads .... i have all the files, and rather than download them again, i thought id load them in manually
<kahrytan> DarkRamon:  did you try Flash?
<RoC_MasterMind> bryantcaley, /var/apt/cache/ I think
<DarkRamon> nope.... actually in windows never tried it haha y used swish all the time... im lazy hehe :P
<my_wireless> falstius: thats what i thought... so how come it can't connect? it doesn't give any error messages or is there somewhere i can look for that?
<bryantcaley> RoC_MasterMind, thankyou very much ;)
<wizek> How can i write a floppy image (extension: ".img") to a USB stick from livecd?
<Falstius> DanaG: your computer is sufficient if you want to use it.  I'm just pointing out the replacing your router with another better used router is probably more cost effective in the long run.
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: What can swish do that flash cant?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: and... let me tell you.. it just installed and seems to be running great :)  and the difference between swish and flash is that swish is easier... i think you can do the same things with flash and swish but it is easier to work with swish
<Falstius> my_wireless: some routers and wireless cards have compatibility problems.  Have you googled the combination?
<DanaG> Plus, I don't have a standalone switch, so I'd have to still use the old crappy one as a switch and WAP.
<my_wireless> actually no i haven't but ill go do that
<my_wireless> thanks
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: at least for me hehe
<ozzman> im getting this message E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ozzman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: Try Blender
<my_wireless> falst no i didn't do that.. i'll try that and get back thanks
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: whats blender for?
<bryantcaley> RoC_MasterMind,  ...   /var/cache/apt   :)
<wizek> How can i write a floppy image (extension: ".img") to a USB stick from livecd?
<my_wireless> falstius ok i'll try that be back soon
<DarkRamon> im downloading it haha amaya installed fine :P
<ozzman> i am trying to bulid environment for VMware
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: there is a beta script called Sflender that exports to flash
<[Ex0r] > maybe i'll try using ndiswrapper instead, seems easier to install.
<DanaG> Would such an old system be useful for anything at all, or is it worthless nowadays?
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: great!!!!! amazing... thanks kahrytan :P ill do that right now
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: for animations
<FusE> jkthecjer: in feisty kernel, dmesg said: "eth1: no IPv6 routers present"
<Falstius> wizek: you can mount the img and copy the contents to the USB stick.  use sudo mount -o loop floopy.img tmpdir
<bryantcaley> how do i cp all the files in a directory please ?    *.*   ??
<mongolai> bryantcaley, yep
<Falstius> bryantcaley: just *, but that won't copy hidden files (that start with .)
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: Maybe use both. Use Blender to make kick*** animations.
<ozzman> i am trying to build environment for VMware
<ozzman> im getting this message E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: wow .. was lookin' at blender's gallery :o amazing dude!
<jkthecjer> FusE: ok, my bad, my lspci
<ozzman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<DarkRamon> it kicks ass!
<Falstius> bryantcaley: *.* would skip a file named "some_file", but would copy "some.file"
<FusE> huh?
<jkthecjer> FusE: try lspci
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: Never used it myself
<[Ex0r] > ozzman- su before hand
<mongolai> DarkRamon, blender is awesome, but the learning curve is *really* steep
<jkthecjer> FusE: the command lspci
<DarkRamon> kahrytan: ill start using it today haha looks amazing and if you can export wow :o
<DarkRamon> mongolai: how hard is to learn it?
<kahrytan> mongolai: thats why I havent touched -- learning curve
<bryantcaley> Falstius, its ok, they are all .deb files
<FusE> jkthecjer k what am I looking for
<jkthecjer> FusE: see if you see the name of your hardware in there
<jkthecjer> or something similar
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: http://www3.sympatico.ca/emilio.aguirre/s2flender.html
<jkthecjer> FusE: example: 02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<mongolai> DarkRamon, pretty hard, but there are lots of tutorials
<FusE> I se a network controller
<mongolai> kahrytan, heh! that's about right
<Falstius> bryantcaley: okay.  A coworker was pulling his hair out because he was trying to use *.* and it wasn't getting all the files.
<DarkRamon> mongolai: ill look for them :) ill give it a try :P
<DarkRamon> thanks guys
<FusE> jkthecjer my network controller is 03.02.01
<DarkRamon> you were helpful! really!.. gonna play with this babies
<FusE> jkthecjer my network controller is 03.02.0
<kahrytan> DarkRamon: But you probably still need switch for scripting :(
<kahrytan> *swish
<bryantcaley> Falstius, good to know tho, i'll keep aware of it, thankyou :)
<jkthecjer> FusE: if you have an ethernet and a wireless, there should be 2 network/ethernet controllers in there
<FusE> ther is
<FusE> my ethernet controller is 03.08.0
<jkthecjer> does one of the names/descriptions match your card (Belkin i think it was)
<kahrytan> mongolai: I think I helped him allot.
<FusE> sec
<FusE> jkthecjer, ill give you a text file of the lspci output
<mongolai> kahrytan, way to go!
<Crossfire_> i keep geting crc error
<jkthecjer> FusE: alright cool
<kahrytan> mongolai: Got him to switch to Amaya and try Blender
<kahrytan> mongolai: You ever used NVU and Amaya?
<FusE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wizek> Falstius, ioctl: "LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument" <---- What can I do?
<mongolai> kahrytan, no, I haven't
<JasonWoof> how do I assign a keyboard shortcut to run my shell script?
<JasonWoof> do I have to switch window managers or something?
<Falstius> wizek: can you paste the line you used?  Someone else complained earlier today about mounting floppy images in the liveCD.
<kahrytan> mongolai: NVU is Linspire sponsored. not updated anymore. Amaya is a W3C sponsored and updated within last 7 days. W3c means = guaranteed standards.
<elmo40> JasonWoof, you can have xkeybinds or something to run your keyboard shortcuts. It is easily customizable
<mongolai> kahrytan, I never heard of Amaya before, just looking it up right now
<wizek> Falstius, root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# sudo mount -o loop floppy.img tmpdir
<wizek> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<wizek> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Desktop#
<kahrytan> mongolai: http://www.w3.org/Amaya/screenshots/Overview.html
<preaction> kahrytan, that's a nice myth. the w3c's amaya is not exactly 100% standards-compliant :(
<preaction> !html | mongolai
<ubotu> mongolai: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<kahrytan> preaction: Should be closer
<FusE> jkthecjer: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30178/
<bricas> i'm trying to run htop but i'm getting an error "stack smash detected" .. any ideas?
<preaction> kahrytan, it's not. Opera, WebKit, and FF are all closer last I knew.
<wizek> Falstius, so what do u think?
<kahrytan> preaction: but Amaya isnt a browser
<preaction> kahrytan, yes it is. it's a browser and an editor
<mongolai> kahrytan, Amaya looks pretty cool. I'll look into it more, but I've always used vim for HTML editing. Getting sick of doing it that way...
<kahrytan> preaction: Editor first.
<Falstius> wizek: I'm looking into it.  I want to check if I've been giving bad advice.
<jplastin> Why does jackd need superuser priviledges to run in realtime mode (-R command line switch) on my Ubuntu Feisty box?
<preaction> kahrytan, the best part is it supports web DAV, meaning if your server supports it you can do wiki-like stuff without needing an actual wiki
<kahrytan> mongolai: I like to do both.  Editor is faster to lay ground work. SOmetimes, raw code is easier to edit
<Falstius> wizek: it looks like it may be that since your file is on a virtual filesystem, it can't be mounted.
<kahrytan> preaction: The application is jointly developed by W3C and the WAM (Web, Adaptation and Multimedia) project at INRIA. The core team includes: Irne Vatton (Project lead, INRIA), Laurent Carcone (W3C), Vincent Quint (INRIA).
<PJ> Ubuntu Brasil?????
<mongolai> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<preaction> kahrytan, and that means what to me?
<PJ> valeu
<jayde_drag0n> hello room... if there is anyone here who can help me.. i am a complete newbie.. and i need some help.. but i take direction well and i am nice
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, ask away
<kahrytan> preaction: I guess W3C is involved in it.
<preaction> kahrytan, ok?
<wizek> how can it be solved?
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, if someone can help, they will. otherwise you may need to wait a while and ask again.
<jayde_drag0n> okay i did the installation of ubuntu.. followed all the prompts... i installed onto my G drive and left my c drive for windows.. when it boots.. it boots into ghrub.. and i don't know any prompts on what do do from there
<jkthecjer> FusE:searching
<kahrytan> preaction: Who is better, Dreamweaver or Amaya on standards?
<lufis>  is 1200 x 2400 dpi a good scanner resolution?
<FusE> :(
<FusE> ka
<FusE> kahrytan, regular html
<kahrytan> jayde_drag0n: use up/down keys to choose a OS to boot
<wizek> Falstius, How can it be solved?
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, in the grub menu just select the operating system you want to boot by using the arrow keys and press enter to boot
<sea>  any people in the shenzhen city of china?
<jayde_drag0n> i don't get anything like that
<jayde_drag0n> its all linux prompts telling me i need to load the kernel first etc.. and i don't know those commands
<Falstius> wizek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/59779
<Falstius> wizek: if you copy the image file to the usb stick, you might be able to mount it from there
<jkthecjer> FusE: this may sound silly, but does the command: iwconfig show it?
<jayde_drag0n> its just a prompt... no choices.. all command line entries
<kahrytan> They should make a OSX version of WINE
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, so basically you can't boot into ubuntu?
<Nicark> does somebody knows if Eterm can load TTF fonts???
<jayde_drag0n> no.. it just goes into grub
<kahrytan> Make a WINE version (call it MINE)  so people can run OSX programs on Linux
<jayde_drag0n> and i can't make it boot into windows either.. i'm using the livecd to talk here
<bryantcaley> what is the command for "move"   or "cut and paste" in xterm please ?/
<preaction> bryantcaley, mv
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, looks like there went something wrong with the installation. usually you can select the wanted OS / kernel from the grub menu
<FusE0> back, got dced
<bryantcaley> preaction, thankyou!
<mneptok> kahrytan: first you have to create libRDF.so and gtk-discretionarycapital
<kahrytan> mneptok: What?
<FusE0> kahrytan, then it would be called LINE
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, it sounds like the /boot/grub/ment.lst file got messed up somehow...
<mneptok> kahrytan: if you want OSX on Linux ...
<FusE0> if it was run mac programs on linux, then its MINE
<jayde_drag0n> it probably would.. but i think it has to do with the fact i installed on G .. not the primary drive... and because i don't know the prompts to load the kernel
<wizek> Falstius, root@ubuntu:/media/disk-3# sudo mount -o loop floppy.img tmpdir
<wizek> mount: mount point tmpdir does not exist
<wizek> root@ubuntu:/media/disk-3#
<jkthecjer> FusE: does it show when you run iwconfig
<FusE0> does what show
<Falstius> wizek: yeah, just make a directory.  mkdir tmpdir
<jayde_drag0n> load kernel.. doesn't seem to be a command that works
<jayde_drag0n> LOL
<mongolai> hehe
<jayde_drag0n> and its my first time EVER using any distro of linux
<jayde_drag0n> so its not intuitive for me
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, do you remember more or less exactly what it said?
<jkthecjer> FusE: in this case anything that doesnt say "no wireless extensions"
<kahrytan> FusE0: I said MINE because first letter of MacOSX.
<FusE0> Some stuff says no wirelss extensions
<jayde_drag0n> welcome to GRUB.. something something.. press tab for a list of commands.. something something
<jayde_drag0n> i pressed tab.. got a list
<FusE0> kahrytan, ah I thought you said run linux programs on mac
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, the drive or partition you install to usually is no problem
<jkthecjer> FusE: but is there an interface (example eth1) that has some info listed?
<FusE0> yes
<FusE0> jkthecjer yes
<wizek> Falstius, it worked;)! 100 thx, this is the first thing worked well so far with my linux :-/
<jayde_drag0n> something something.. command latin.. command.. boot.. latin spanish latin... save..
<jkthecjer> FusE: ok, cool, its working more than i thought it was
<kahrytan> FusE0: I mean run OSX programs on Linux (like Safari)
<jkthecjer> FusE: try this: iwlist eth1 scan
<FusE0> yrh
<FusE0> i ran that, it said like none found
<roundy> if i do a dist-upgrade from and edgy server to a feisty server....will that screw up any of my websites...? wiki,wordpress,phpmyadmin...????
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, what happens if you wait for a while? Like 10-20 seconds at the GRUB prompt?
<FusE0> jkthecjer no results found
<jkthecjer> FusE: there are wireless networks around though right?
<jayde_drag0n> well i did that first... staring at it blankly and blinking a lot .. going.. okay.. wtf do i do now?
<FusE0> yes
<jayde_drag0n> and nothing happened.. just stayed at the prompt
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, you're here with the live cd? so open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" there, post the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<FusE0> my wirelss network is called Pluto
<kahrytan> FusE0: Wouldnt you want to run Safari on Linux?
<jkthecjer> FusE: try: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<jayde_drag0n> k
<FusE0> kahrytan no
<BashBang> roundy : will you gain anything from doing a dist upgrade?
<FusE0> I like to run things that DO work
<jkthecjer> FusE: sometimes it doesnt scan right if its not sudo
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, and post the link to it here
<FusE0> ill go into su
<Chip4> how do you uninstall themes?
<jkthecjer> FusE: alright
<wizek> Falstius, it made the dir to my usb device :S, how can i unmount it to delete thet dir?
<roundy> BashBang, well i also use gdm cause my mom needs the net sometimes...and she likes the pretty themes...looking to get murrine...
<jayde_drag0n> k as soon as i have it i'll message
<FusE0> jkthecjer, now it picks up my Pluto network
<FusE0> in the scan
<Falstius> wizek: yes.  You could have made the dir in your home directory also.  Just umount tmpdir
<wizek> done ;)
<wizek> 1000 thx
<jkthecjer> FusE: great, now try: iwconfig eth1 ESSID Pluto
<BashBang> roundy : i see, well you could always back up /etc and other config file first
<roundy> BashBang, but you're not sure if it will break anything/
<FusE0> jkthecjer, k but ive done that before too
<FusE0> I just did it under su
<Chip4> how do you uninstall themes?
<BashBang> roundy : i don't know what you have to break
<jkthecjer> FusE: does iwconfig say "Pluto" anywhere in there?
<roundy> www.sudoaptget.com
<roundy> that's all really.
<Chip4> nvm
<jayde_drag0n> do i need to put anything in "syntax"?
<FusE0> jkthecjer, yes, but it still says "Access Point: not associated"
<astro76> jayde_drag0n, no
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, i don't think
<Tarantulafudge> I installed xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, and now for some reason I have kubuntu's bootup theme and xubuntus login manager, how do I reconfigure ubuntu's bootup screen and login manager?
<ElfBoy> can some one tell me what driver i wold eed for a belkin wierless g desktop card
<BashBang> roundy : my biggest concern would be the files in /etc getting run over
<jayde_drag0n> okay i believe this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30179/
<jkthecjer> FusE: is it WEP?
<FusE0> yes
<jkthecjer> FusE: did you do: iwconfig eth1 key [your key] ?
<SeveredCross> Tarantulafudge: I think it's update-alternatives but I'm not sure.
<FusE0> jkthecjer, yes and ill do it again
<JasonWoof> elmo40: ahh, thanks for the xbindkeys tip
<roundy> sources...
<SeveredCross> Er, nope, not update-alternatives.
<roundy> php config files? apache config files?
<jkthecjer> FusE: lol, i wasnt sure how far you'd gone
<Falstius> jkthecjer: did you do ifconfig eth1 up ?
<BashBang> roundy : yup those, and many others
<jkthecjer> Falstius: i usually dont have to
<FusE0> jkthecjer, did it again
<Tarantulafudge> So how do I fix it?
<mneptok> roundy: if you have customized config files they will not be altered.
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, now also post the output of the command mount
<aaron_> Can anyone help me with an SSH VPN?
<jkthecjer> FusE: try this: iwconfig eth1 ap [access_point_address}
<jayde_drag0n> where do i see that and how do i get it for you?
<FusE0> I dont know the access point addr
<Tarantulafudge> aaron_: ssh... VPN??
<Tarantulafudge> aaron_: like, ssh tunneling?
<aaron_> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/539
<Falstius> jkthecjer: it has to be done sometime.  If the network manager didn't set it up correctly initially, you should do it.  When I want to manually enable a wireless connection I modprobe the driver, setup the essid with iwconfig, ifconfig up, then dhclient eth
<jkthecjer> it should be listed in the iwlist eth1 scan ouput
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, jsut type the command into the terminal
<aaron_> Tarantulafudge: no.
<aaron_> point-to-point vpn
<ElfBoy> aaron cazn u help me with some thing
<Tarantulafudge> aaron_: ...tunneling
<jkthecjer> Falstius: my setup is working, im trying to help out FusE
<mneptok> aaron_: that's PPPtP, not ssh
<jayde_drag0n> i'm sorry i don't understand.. what is the command?
<hrp2171> greetings ubuntuans!
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, mount
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, "mount"
<aaron_> Tarantulafudge.. ok, a tunneling vpn.
<jkthecjer> FusE: also one more: dhclient eth1
<FusE0> jkthecjer, K I did that
<markj555> hola
<Tarantulafudge> aaron_: I think you are confused about what ssh is
<jkthecjer> if that doesnt work, then i have no idea honestly
<markj555> I am currently using Fedora 7 and I must say it is way to buggy
<aaron_> I am not.
<Tarantulafudge> aaron_: well then you are misguided
<jayde_drag0n> done
<markj555> i think I am going to switch to ubuntu, I have heard nothing but good things about it
<aaron_> That's probably better
<Falstius> jkthecjer: sorry wasn't paying much attention :)
<ant-> i'm misquided
<mneptok> aaron_: is the VPN deployed with PPPtP or IPsec?
<nikin> <off> i ame back again.... dmn nightmares,,,, i hate them... but lets make the time worth :) </off>
<aaron_> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/539
<aaron_> that's what i've set up.
<axisys> what is the best way to share my desktop readonly? vino is too bloated (ubuntu default app)
<jkthecjer> FusE: but i must say, it sounds like this thing is very close to working.  im having a very similar problem (not-associated) connecting to an access point i cracked nearby
<hrp2171> k, big hullabaloo with a WUSB11 ver 2.5 wifi adapter.  using default dapper drake install.
<gbv22> guys..i just installed fiesty, and I cannot get my internet connected, anyone have any ideas?
<killown> dpkg: error process /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070712~3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):  apt-get -f install dont works..
<killown> what I do?
<nikin> axisis : depends on what conection do you want to use, and hat it the main porpus?
<jkthecjer> FusE: did dhclient get you an IP?
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, is there a "filesystem" icon on your desktop?
<aaron_> I have the two networks connected.  my client and server can ping each other just fine, but i'm not able to reach machines on the remote netowrk,
<Tarantulafudge> aaron_: this is a temporary solution?
<jayde_drag0n> olkay let me look
<aaron_> It's not any kind of solution if I can't make it work :)
<hrp2171> it uses the prism2 chipset.
<jayde_drag0n> no  "my external HD"  + "examples" + "install"
<FusE0> jkthecjer the help btw, Im getting close too, Ima pastebin you some info
<FusE0> jkthecjer, is it okay to pastebin you my router info lol
<jkthecjer> FusE: its no trouble, i feel your pain, getting wireless devices working can be challenging sometimes
<jkthecjer> FusE: go for it
<FusE0> very
<FusE0> ima pm you it
<jkthecjer> alright
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, ok, then let's have a look at your harddisk.
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n,  did you paste the output of "mount"  at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/?
<jayde_drag0n> yes
<Tarantulafudge> aaron_: my experiences with ssh  tunneling have been less than spectacular, even with insane ttl's and keepalive heartbeats ssh tunnels are unreliable for any kind of constant traffic, I suggest OpenVPN as an alternative to ssh (probably a bit easier to setup as well).
<jayde_drag0n> its at the same url as before
<mongolai> hat's the link?
<markj555> gbv22: what are you trying to connect with?
<markj555> gbv22: what kinda of ethernet card are you using?
<jayde_drag0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30181/
<markj555> is it integrated?
<hrp2171> lsusb shows the card info, lsmod shows the prism2_usb modules loaded.  iwconfig says that none of the cards have wireless extensions
<mongolai> ok.
<aaron_> ugh. it's already set up. i just don't think my machines are forwarding packets.
<ElfBoy> how can i tell what driver i need for my wireless card
<jayde_drag0n> mongolai.. can we go into a pm.. its hard for me to search thru all the text when it starts going fast?
<gbv22> markj555: its a broadcom card on my dell d400
<GamingX> Hello Guys
<aaron_> ubuntu needs a channel just for wifi cards.
<mongolai> sure.
<FusE0> yup yup
<killown> dpkg: error process /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070712~3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):  apt-get -f install dont works..
<FusE0> #ubuntu-wifi
<killown> what I do to fix it?
<gbv22> markj555: it recognises it...but i cannot get it to connect
<GamingX> Where do u learn the source codes?
<markj555> i see
<ElfBoy> how can i tell what driver i need for my wireless card
<markj555> go into terminal and type ifconfig
<aaron_> haha, there IS ubuntu-wifi
<markj555> what do you see
<nikin> killown: do you have enough HD space.... did you try to run apt-get install compiz-gnome    again?
<gbv22> ok
<FusE0> #ubuntu-wifi for all your wirelss needs
<vikku> hi all
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, you still have a terminal open? if not, open one and type "sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu"
<hrp2171> gee thanks. :)
<Tarantulafudge> how do I configure my login manager and boot splash? My login manager is xubuntu and my boot splash is kubuntu, but I just want ubuntu, please help!
<gbv22> markj555: well..i see my eth0 and the loopback listed
<FusE0> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jayde_drag0n> mongolai> i right clicked and chose IM.. on your name.. did it work?
<vikku> i just installed Ubuntu 7.04server edition and i wanted to know how i could become su ?
<W_McL> jayde_drag0n, then type "sudo mount /dev/hdg1 /mnt/ubuntu"
<markj555> does it list any sort of ip address?
<hamadooo> guys anyone knows how to deal with kismet program
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: sudo -i
<markj555> on eth0
<mongolai> jayde_drag0n, no, but perhaps W_McL can help you better anyway.
<gbv22> markj555: nope..it shows me the mac addess..no ip tho
<markj555> does your router give out dhcp addresses?
<vikku>  Tarantulafudge: but i think its asking for username and passwd
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: use the user credientials
<gbv22> markj555: yes it does, but i have configured a static ip address as of now, just to see if its working..with no success
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: there is no root password for ubuntu
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: I mean there is one, but its random
<jayde_drag0n> W_Mcl .. i didn't get any of that can you pm me please?
<FusE0> #ubuntu-wifi for all your wirelss needs
<nikin> Tarantulafudge: splash screens easy way.. to apt-get install ubuntu-artwork package again... that worked by me... by any version.. for the login stuff.... look aroun in system administration > boot manager or something like that.. there you can set the theme back
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: if you wanna use it just do sudo passwd
<xoRock> is there anyway to recreate xorg.conf automaticaly?
<vikku>  Tarantulafudge: i'll try doing it ...also how can i have desktop in it ...i can only see cmd line
<markj555> gvb, I am unsure on ubuntu, but you should have some sort of network choice under your system tools on the menus, open that up and see if the card is set to get dhcp addresses
<Vsop_vsop> Hey folks : again..
<GamingX> Is there someone who can help me?
<FusE> #ubuntu-wifi for all your wirelss needs
<mneptok> vikku: please do not set a root password
<mneptok> vikku: use sudo
<kahrytan> Tarantulafudge: Try the Startup manager
<mhz`-> aww man am i beat
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: I recommend just doing a reinstall with full ubuntu, then installing the servers
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: services*
<mongolai> Tarantulafudge, or sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm
<aaron_> last call for anyone that knows anything about packet forwarding..
<Tarantulafudge> vikku: or you could just do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mongolai> *dpkg* ^^
<Vsop_vsop> ok put in a dvd and Ya.. of couse Nadda.. whats the best way to get dvd playback?
<kahrytan> Tarantulafudge: http://web.telia.com/%7Eu88005282/index.html
<gbv22>  markj555: well..yeah..i have turned on dhcp now, but it still wont onnect...im pretty stumped,,cause this did not happen with edgy....it worked just fine...but fiesty is acting wierd...
<Vsop_vsop> and or mp3 playback
<mneptok> Vsop_vsop: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<bryantcaley> Vsop_vsop, i use easyubuntu, no problems ;)
<mneptok> please don't use EasyUbuntu :)
<markj555> Not sure, I'm using Fedora 7 right now, I am going to be loading ubuntu at some point soon.  Fedora 7 is horrible with its support for apps because of the new kernel
<bryantcaley>  lol
<Vsop_vsop> mneptok: is that for dvd as well?
<markj555> not really good with command line either
<mneptok> Vsop_vsop: no
<bryantcaley> im sure these guys know more specific ways  :) listen to them :D
<nikin> gbv: what card? ist that an RTL818x or something like that chiped one?
<veritgo> does anyone know of a way to restart beryl / the desktop manager from the command line without restarting the entire x environment?
<markj555> gbv does it say the card is active in your network utility?
<kahrytan> Vsop_vsop: goto http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html and download libdvdcss2 and use VLC (also on the site) or in Repo
<gbv22>  markj555: fedora 7 rocks :)..heh..have had no problems with it thus far
<veritgo> basically, the top bar of my desktop frequently fails to load. I can do a gdm/restart a few times and eventually it comes back
<Vsop_vsop> Ya thats the one.. .. thanks dude >> Top notch
<xoRock> is there anyway to recreate xorg.conf automaticaly? i deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf and while in root desktop  accidenly changed the resolution that my LCD can't support, so now i have blank screen whenever login as root, is there anyway to edit default screen resolution in nano/terminal from text mode?
<aaron_> veritgo: restart gdm?
<veritgo> aaron_: thats my current workaround
<mhz`-> reinstall it?
<veritgo> aaron_: would like a way to just restart the manager without going back to the login
<gbv22> markj555: well...i dont know how to use the new guis...they are confusing..do u know how to do it via command line?
<markj555> no sorry
<aaron_> don't think you can do that
<nikin> xoRock: reconfiguring y server may help
<veritgo> well, you can right click on the beryl cube when it is there right?
<nikin> x server*
<veritgo> and then go to 'restart desktop manager'
<vikk1> well. i downloaded it from ubuntu site and wrote it in cd ....from that i installed it ...u mean that my installation are not complete ?
<markj555> gbv: Fedora 7 has issues with all kinds of stuff I'm trying to load.  Xgl, Beryl, Vmware, ATI drivers
<veritgo> just when my top bar isn't there.. nothing to right click
<vikk1>  pls guide me for partition sizes , iam using dedicated 80 GB for this !!
<kahrytan> Vsop_vsop: I find VLC to be best for new users. Works with anything you throw at it and it has codecs builtin. just need libdvdcss2 installed which videolan provides.
<FusE> #ubuntu-wifi for all your ubuntu wireless needs
<gbv22> markj555: oh ok..hmm..i have nvidia...and beryl and xgl had no problem
<gbv22> s
<kahrytan> I find it funny how MPAA doesnt come after Linux users for using libdvdcss2
<mneptok> FusE: please stop advertising other channels
<xoRock> nikin, is there anyway it reconfigure automaticaly like when installing ubuntu?
<FusE> Im not
<FusE> Im giving people directions
<mneptok> FusE: please stop advertising other channels
<Vsop_vsop> kahrytan: thanks had it b4 just put ubuntu on the laptop...
<FusE> Its not evn my channel
<markj555> i thought you didn't like gui :p
<gbv22> markj555: i like gui..lol..but i dont kno how to use ubuntus new ones
<gbv22> they are limited
<nikin> xoRock: i dont know sutch way: should i look around a bit ?
<kahrytan> Vsop_vsop: and It is nice of them to host libdvdcss2 aint it?
<markj555> true, i need a linux administrator bible or something
<gbv22> markj555: my roomie runs beryl,xgl on his ati...with fiesty...runs fine..tooka week to setup
<Tarantulafudge> ZOMG
<gbv22> markj555: haah
<kahrytan> mneptok: Don't you find it odd that mpaa doesnt care about libdvdcss2?
<markj555> gbv: i've heard ubuntu is better with it
<lunargrove> Hey, do any of you own a Dell laptop with Ubuntu pre-installed? How do you like it and how compatible is everything? I'm thinking about buying one and I don't want to make an expensive mistake.
<jkthecjer> i just asked chacha.com the following question: why when i do a wlanconfig ath0 destroy on a VAP in monitor mode (madwifi), then try a wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta, do i get ioctl: Input/Output Error until i restart my machine?
<aaron_> veritgo: so you're wanting to restart metacity
<markj555> I am switching as soon as this is downloaded
<xoRock> nikin, dont worry about it, thx anyway ^^
<mneptok> kahrytan: who says they don't?
<veritgo> aaron_: yes, but i'm using beryl instead of metacity
<Tarantulafudge> I just found the "Desktop Effects" option under system preferences!! THAT WAS SO EASY!....
<markj555> but Fedora 7's new core has messed up a lot of apps from all the message boards i've been reading
<Drew> can anyone help with an audio problem ?
<veritgo> aaron_: metacity always loads no problem
<kahrytan> mneptok: No lawsuits.
<aaron_> veritgo: right.
<gbv22> markj555: yeah..only beef i have with ubuntu is..when x crashes..theres no easy to bring it back up..so once its down..u need to use ur backed up xorg..
<Tarantulafudge> Bravo ubuntu, bravo..
<veritgo> aaron_: it is just that beryl sometimes either: doesn't have the top bar, doesn't have both top and bottom bars, doesn't have the desktop, or lacks the bottom bars
<mneptok> kahrytan: tough to suit when VLC has broken no laws it the jurisdictions in which they conduct business
<vikk2> Tarantulafudge: well. i downloaded it from ubuntu site and wrote it in cd ....from that i installed it ...u mean that my installation are not complete ?
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone could someoone please help me my I'm using ubuntu fiesty and I had my wireless setup, it used to automatically connect when I booted the computer, but now it doesn't, I can still see my wireless network in wifiradar but it doesn't connect automastically how to fix it?
<gbv22> markj555: but with fc6, i could just take it back using its own lil gui
<GamingX> Hello guys, Can someone help me with XChat?
<markj555> gbv: most linux kernels are like that
<vikk2> Tarantulafudge: pls guide me for partition sizes , iam using dedicated 80 GB for this !!
<veritgo> aaron_: so long as my top bar is there, i can right click beryl diamond thingy and restart the window manager (beryl) which usually gets it working
<gbv22> markj555: its not in fedora..if it crashes..its got this gui that will help u reconfigure it
<raylu> http://pastecode.org/49
<phreck> why the heck does my system monnitor say that my cpu is running at 100 percent most of the time
<phreck> even when idle
<raylu> nmap shows that only ssh and mysqld are running
<veritgo> aaron_: if the top bar is absent, i'm reduced to spamming gdm/restart
<raylu> can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<markj555> gbv: true, but it doesn't always work either
<mneptok> kahrytan: e.g. Finland has ruled that CSS is not considered encryption any more, so breaking it violates no laws
<kahrytan> mneptok: I would gladly pay few bucks on libdvdcss2 though
<Tarantulafudge> vikk2: nah, when you choose LAMPP or whichever you are installing a server environment, if you want all that and a desktop just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jkthecjer> the live chacha search guide posted back: www.linux.com :-)
<Alex288288> Sup. does anyone know how to RDP into a ubuntu machine from Windows?
<raylu> phreck, what's using all the cpu power?
<Tarantulafudge> vikk2: servers don't need GUI's
<markj555> gbv: mine is so jacked up from trying to get fglrx working and some livna drivers I got I am having to use the default vesa drivers to get it workng now
<Drew> can anyone help with an audio problem in feisty ?
<Tarantulafudge> vikk2: waste of ram
<phreck> raylu: its idle
<markj555> Alex: try using a VNC client
<gbv22> markj555: well..u can bring it up with generic drivers...so u can run an minimal X...but yeah..unless ur ati drivers are recognised..u wont get to beryl
<kahrytan> mneptok: Maybe because it's not really.
<GamingX> I have XChat installed, I added a new network to connect to other servers but when i click on connect the Xchat window is closing off
<gbv22> markj555:hmm
<markj555> gbv: i had beryl working for a short time till it rebooted and it got all jacked up, now fglrx won't even work
<vikk2> Tarantulafudge: iam just joining the club of nu b :)
<Alex288288> Thanks Mark
<mneptok> kahrytan: if i wrap a bar of gold in wet toilet paper i can hardly be said to have "secured" the gold ;)
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: do you have auto wlan0 before your iface wlan0   on the interface file?
<Tarantulafudge> vikk2: lol never seen it spelled that way, your definitely a unique person
<gbv22> markj55:...oh...that sucks..to have it workin and then mess up..
<markj555> I need to create an image of a good configuration and save it for later
<kahrytan> mneptok: It's a weak method of preventing people from copying files off the dvds.
<gbv22> lol
<markj555> but i'm switching to ubuntu
<gekoscan> ubuntu sucks
<kahrytan> gekoscan: Take that back
<gbv22> can anyone help me get connected to the internet on my ubuntu machine..PLEASE
<Tarantulafudge> gekoscan: go troll somewhere else, like in #windows
<gbv22> i have been trying for hours
<xpoint> gekoscan, why are you here ?
<kahrytan> gbv22: what are you using for internet
<bulmer> gbv22: what have you done so far?
<g0dd3ss> bulmer im not sure what you mean. it has worked fine for weeks until just now, my laptop battery went flat and after i reboot it doesnt work.  it is eth1 and i have static ips set.
<gekoscan> i wanted to see how many flames i got in 60 seconds
<vikk2> Tarantulafudge: thnx
<gbv22> i have my ethernet cable plugged in
<gekoscan> :D
<gbv22> and i have enabled it..from the gui
<vikk2> Tarantulafudge:: i'll go ahead and try it
<gbv22> network manager
<kahrytan> gbv22: Too what internet service
<lennie> hi,all .anyone see that, /etc/cron.daily/apt sometimes will hang up, apt-get -qq update hang up, I think it is caused because add unofficial source but not import gpg key.
<gbv22> comcast...
<Tarantulafudge> vikk2: gl :)
<KI4IKL> what are some other good shells besides gnome-terminal and xterm
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: do you have auto wlan0 before your iface wlan0   on the interface file? <-- you verified this?
<SS_BX> How can I make it where other people can securely connect to my box and have a shell? What can I read to set that up?
<kahrytan> gbv22: through a router or modem?
<gbv22> kahrytan: router
<kyja> so is there like an archive of bash scripts and clipings to add to bashrc to make a beefy terminal experiance?
<vikk2> thnkx all ...be back
<Vsop_vsop> man i love beryl.. is it only me
<gbv22> kahrytan: but it cannot even ping the router
<g0dd3ss> bulmer I'm a noob and i dont know what the interface file is
<raylu> phreck, it's not idle
<raylu> nmap shows only ssh and mysqld running
<Tarantulafudge> KI4IKL: check out 'tilda'
<raylu> and apache2ctl stop gives me no pid
<kahrytan> gbv22: I never had a problem with routers.
<KI4IKL> I want a few answers so I can mess with them and see exactly what I want
<KI4IKL> Vsop_vsop, I love beryl as wekll
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: look at the file /etc/network/interfaces
<gbv22> kahrytan: well...edgy worked out the box for me
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: look at the file /etc/network/interface rather
<gbv22> kahrytan:but fiesty wont let me connect!
<gbv22> kahrytan: do u know how i can bring it up...any ideas?
<Sourf> algum brasileiro aee?
<kyja> Vsop_vsop, beryl that you speek of... you think it would work well with ati mobility radion x600?
<Vsop_vsop> YAY now i dont feel soo left out..
<kahrytan> gbv22: So, you dont get an ip address from router?
<gbv22> kahrytan:nope
<gbv22> kahrytan: not yet
<Sourf> sorry
<Vsop_vsop> i am running radion x1400 and works fine
<Tarantulafudge> KI4IKL: tilda is a dropdown terminal, kind of like what you get when your playing quake3 and you hit the tilda key
<kahrytan> gbv22: reset router?
<kyja> interesting
<Tarantulafudge> KI4IKL: very handy
<Sourf> I'm doing a test with the piodgin and show it for some persons here in my side
<Vsop_vsop> kyja
<TheCreationist> Whenever I boot my system, Ubuntu Feisty will only recognize my cd burner drive if there is a CD in the tray and bootup.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Vsop_vsop> here go to this page
<gbv22> kahrytan: tried....it just dosent connect....its really strange
<SS_BX> How can I make it where other people can securely connect to my box and have a shell? What can I read to set that up? Anyone?
<kyja> k
<Sourf> lol
<bulmer> SS_BX: if they have ssh client they ought to be able to login in securely
<gbv22> kahrytan:i tried dhclient eth0
<Vsop_vsop> kyja: now if you do step by stem what he says.. no misstakes... this will set you up...  ok   http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<Tarantulafudge> is ssh default on ubuntu?
<Vsop_vsop> Step
<SS_BX> I keep getting "Connection refused"
<kyja> ok thx I will get on that
<Vsop_vsop> hey
<gbv22> kahrytan:: and its talkin to my router...says somethign bout a dhcp offer
<Tarantulafudge> SS_BX: install openssh
<kyja> thx very much Vsop_vsop
<Vsop_vsop> Kyja.... i am running 6.10 not 7.4
<SS_BX> ok thanks
<kahrytan> gbv22: Im not experienced
<Vsop_vsop> 7.4 dont like me much
<kyja> ah I have 7.04 going here
<bulmer> SS_BX: see if sshd is running first
<gbv22> ok
<gbv22> once again...can anyone help me get connected to the internet?
<markj555> post on a forum
<Vsop_vsop> yeah.. i get a huge mess of errors due to my card on 7.4
<[Neurotic] > Hi, is there a way I can reset the automounter?
<Tarantulafudge> gbv22: wireless?
<gbv22> no
<gbv22> wierd
<gbv22> wired
<SS_BX> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: worked out the box on edgy!!
<Tarantulafudge> gbv22: what do you get from 'sudo ifconfig'
<kyja> well, here is hoping I dont mess me up bad lol
<Sleep_> heya
<raylu> why do you need to sudo ifconfig?
<Sleep_> Whoa my name got appended, better change it
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: i dont get an ip address
<Photocopy> Aha!
<Tarantulafudge> gbv22: but you get an eth0 interface?
<iakona724> Can someone help me out? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 and I get this error message "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)."
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: just mac address
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: yeah
<Photocopy> If anyone is available to help me out itd be much appreciated
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: that and loopback
<Tarantulafudge> gbv22: is this a fresh install?
<gbv22> lo
<Materials> Hi, is there a library that lets you directly control pins on a computer?  Like for flashing LEDs or something?
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: yes
<raylu> iakona724, have you tried safe graphics mode?
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: brand new, hours old
<g0dd3ss> bulmer my interfaces file look like this http://pastebin.com/m28bcae2b
<Tarantulafudge> gbv22: have you tried restarting /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Photocopy> Is anyone here?
<Khrajin> I have Ubuntu Server loaded up on a system and I installed KDE, but when I do Startx it will boot KDE, but doesn't show anything after the small loading box disappears. Any ideas?
<Photocopy> That is available to help me?
<bulmer> Materials: you may have to rebuild a kernel for that
<raylu> g0dd3ss,....that's not a really good thing to paste :P though it's unlikely anyone will be able to abuse your key
<Tarantulafudge> Materials, 'directly control pins?"
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: yesh..when i do that..i get these wuierd messages
<g0dd3ss> raylu heh i think i take my chances on that if someone that desperate then go ahead
<g0dd3ss> XD
<Photocopy> k
<Photocopy> lol
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: it says DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1
<Materials> bulmer:  Thanks, Do you have some a link for reference?
<gbv22> Tarantulafudge: and it says host name larger than buffer
<Tarantulafudge> gbv22: do a pastebin or priv msg me
<bulmer> Materials i dont offhand, just google for one
<gbv22> ok
<unagi> anyone know if it is possible to have ubuntu sit the icons on the desktop to the right of the screen?
<Khrajin> I have Ubuntu Server loaded up on a system and I installed KDE, but when I do Startx it will boot KDE, but doesn't show anything after the small loading box disappears. Any ideas?
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: which of those interfaces is your gateway?
<ozzman> Hi, i am installing VMware and encountered this - make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'
<ozzman> Unable to make a vmnet module that can be loaded in the running kernel:
<ozzman> insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet.o': -1 File exists
<ozzman> There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the
<ozzman> set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to
<Materials> Tarantulafudge: eer, I mean controlling a serial port directly or something
<ozzman> rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.
<iakona724> whats the difference between a regular install and a safe graphics mode?
<Materials> Bulmer: Ok thanks
<g0dd3ss> bulmer eth1 is the one i use it's an ap plugged into another computer sharing the internet connection
<bulmer> np
<Nutubuntu> !pastebin | ozzman
<ubotu> ozzman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vbabiy> Hello Everyone
<ozzman> ok sorry
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: and you call yourself a newbie? you lashed up a system with a complicated subnets?
<DJ_Danni> When i push ALT+F2 what shut i type to get in the admin?
<g0dd3ss> i didnt have to do anything with subnets XD
<vbabiy> DJ_Danni: what are you try to do
<g0dd3ss> and yes i am a newbie when it comes to linux
<iakona724> I keep getting this error, "Failed to start the X server" when I try to install ubuntu 7.04, I've tried both regular install and safe mode. Can anyone help?
<DJ_Danni> sn only to it as Admin
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: lets start from beginning, elaborate the physical layout and what do you have? 32bit? 64bit os?
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to chance config.inc.php at phpmyadmin but i can only do it as Root
<bulmer> DJ_Danni: login as regular user and then sudo
<ozzman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30184/
<DJ_Danni> sudo
<DJ_Danni> admin
<g0dd3ss> ok a ihave a windows machine with an adsl connection as an internet gateway, with a wireless acces point plugged into it, usually i just connect to that with my laptop through the wireless, both 32 bit
<vbabiy> DJ_Danni: do sudo vi whatever.php
<ozzman> I am having problems installing VMware - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30184/
<vbabiy> that will load vi in admin mode
<DJ_Danni> When i push ALT+F2 the i type in sudo nano somthang to get in the admin Browser
<DJ_Danni> KNow what i mean?
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: umm you have a windows machine acting as gateway?
<Nutubuntu> ozzman - it reads as if you're trying to compile vmware - are you? if so, why? it's in the commercial repository, vmware-server
<g0dd3ss> bulmer yea
<bulmer> DJ_Danni: umm you have to logon first ..and no gui browsers on console
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: good luck.. :)  ..your windows can access internet okay?
<g0dd3ss> if i boot into windows from my laptop the wireess is working fine, but since my laptop shutdown when the battery ran flat while i was on ubuntu, it doesn automatically connect at boot anymore, and idk how to connect :-S
<DJ_Danni> No i mean Push alt+F2 ad i have always type sudo smothang to get in the root Browser Dir
<g0dd3ss> yes im using it now 8-]  yay mirc
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: you need to prefix a nick when you're responding or else it will be missed
* mneptok cringes at the mention of mIRC
<g0dd3ss> bulmer sorrry
<vladuz976> how do i change my preferences for default applications
<vladuz976> like thunderbird instead of evolution?
<ozzman> Nutubuntu: I have no idea.... i might have installed the environment for the server could that relate
<DJ_Danni> thang it is sudo gtknano or somthang like that
<kyja> omg this beryl is amaizing
<mneptok> vladuz976: System > Prefs > Preferred Apps
<vladuz976> mneptok, thanks
<unagi> is it possible to add menu items to the desktop menu?
<manic> does anyone know what the current status of flash is for x86_64 bit machines?
<kyja> its steroids hiding in candy
<bulmer> DJ_Danni: umm you have to logon first ..and no gui browsers on console..you're logged on right?
<mneptok> unagi: System > Prefs > Main Menu
<DJ_Danni> I not mean that
<Nutubuntu> ozzman, I'm not clear what it is you're trying to do. I'm a n00b so maybe it'd be obvious to someone more experienced, but I *have* installed vmware-server and didn't have to do any compiling to do it. is that what you're trying to accomplish?
* mneptok wonders when people stopped actually thinking for themselves
<DJ_Danni> i mean so i can browser as root and chance LOCK Files
<DJ_Danni> like config.inc.php
<bulmer> DJ_Danni: no browsing in the console..its text mode only
<mneptok> DJ_Danni: you do that with chown+chmod
<DJ_Danni> Also Browsering
<DJ_Danni> I have use that before
<DJ_Danni> I am just looking for the command
<ozzman> Nutubuntu: no i am trying to install workstation 6
<bulmer> DJ_Danni: no browsing in the console..its text mode only
<DJ_Danni> i know
<unagi> not the main menu mneptok the desktop menu
<Falstius> DJ_Danni: you mean like "gksudo nautilus" ?
<Nutubuntu> I'm sorry, ozzman - I have no clue about that.
<unagi> mneptok: like 'clean up by type'
<DJ_Danni> But how can i chance it by push ALT+F2?
<DJ_Danni> yes
<g0dd3ss> anyway thanks for your help bulmer, i keep trying XD
<mneptok> unagi: those are controlled by extensions to Nautilus
<ozzman> Nutubuntu: ok, how would i role back and uninstall?
<[Neurotic] > nobody knows a way to restart the gnome auto mount?
<[Neurotic] > :(
<unagi> so is it possible to add a menu selection?
<bulmer> DJ_Danni: you push ALT+F2 you get a console..once youre logged on you can use vim or nano or whatever editor you wish
<DJ_Danni> Thang you Falstius that it is i was looking for;)
<mneptok> unagi: yes
<unagi> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ_Danni> gksudo nautilus remember that
<mneptok> unagi: read the GNOME Nautilus dev guide
<ThanatosDrive> unagi: System>Preferences>Main Menu
<thebigham> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<unagi> where would i find that mneptok
<Falstius> DJ_Danni: be careful what you do with a browser with root privileges, it is easy to delete something you didn't mean to, or change a permission that breaks stuff.
<mneptok> unagi: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<unagi> ty
<gladier> hey guys - netgear wireless pcmcia adaptors that dont require ndiswrapper? any model numbers that you know of?
<Nutubuntu> ozzman, maybe you should ask that of the chan? I am not sure, but I *think* when make fails like that, you haven't got any uninstalling to do.
<unagi> is it possible to switch which side the icons on the desktop sit?
<concusser> anyone recorded line-in from a soundblaster live card?
<mneptok> gladier: new purchase?
<gladier> yep
<mneptok> gladier: *must* be Netgear?
<st1ckly78> i need some help mounting an extra hard drive for storage purposes only can someon ehelp please
<gladier> no just netgear is easier for me to find
<Nicark> hey guys... how is it call the (for example)  "  Nicark@linux:~$ "   ??
<mneptok> gladier: you in the US? with a credit/debit card?
<gladier> AUS, with a credit card
<FusE> Why am I getting "wmaster0 unknown hardware type 801" error message
<Khrajin> How do you force an ip address even after reboot?
<Nutubuntu> Nicark,  do you mean the prompt?
<mneptok> gladier: preferred online vendor?
<bulmer> Khrajin: come again? force an ip address?
<Khrajin> bulmer: Tell a system to have IP xx.xx.xx.xx
<mongolai> how do I get sudo to allow root access for more than the default 15 minutes?
<Khrajin> And to have it keep that ip address even after a reboot
<bulmer> Khrajin: in the file /etc/network/interface  use static
<gladier> mneptok: im a wholesaler for hardware - which is why im after the model number
<bulmer> mongolai: umm create a user with root privileges or just redo the sudo after 15 minuts... :)
<mneptok> gladier: Netgear and Linksys should be avoided like the plagues that they are
<Khrajin> bulmer: so it should be iface eth0 inet xx.xx.xx.xx?
<Khrajin> or static eth0
<mneptok> gladier: a model number is *zero* guarantee of what hardware is present
<Nicark> Nutubuntu, that's it thanks =)
<ThanatosDrive> What formatting options are available on Ubuntu? NTFS? FAT? FAT32?
<bulmer> Khrajin: i cant recall the exact syntax...you may have to google for it
<mneptok> gladier: you're better off with a TrendNet card supported by MadWiFi
<Khrajin> ThanatosDrive: EXT3
<ThanatosDrive> Khrajin: Eh?
<TheNo1Yeti> Thanatos: NTFS, FAT, FAT32, EXT3, several others
<ThanatosDrive> Ah, thanks.
<TheNo1Yeti> Those are the most common though.
<Khrajin> ThanatosDrive: Right.
<TheNo1Yeti> ext3 is like linux default
<gladier> mneptok: does madwifi support scanning/monitoring mode?
<Nutubuntu> Nicark,  y/w :)
<kyled185> sorry if this is a noob question, but I'm trying to make a "hello world" program using kdevelop and qt4, however when I try to build the project I get "*** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!." I have autoconf installed however and that's what's confusing me...any ideas on what's going wrong?
<mneptok> gladier: depends on the Atheros chip involved
<dr_willis> kyled185,  you did install the build-essential package?
<gladier> mneptok: suggestions?
<kyled185> dr_willis:
<Vsop_vsop> well i d/l amark and got it started but when i try to play a mp3 i get this ( No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<huy> has anyone here ever tried encoding with mencoder?
<kyled185> dr_willis: er, no I just installed autoconf
<FusE> Why am I getting "wmaster0 unknown hardware type 801" error message
<dr_willis> kyled185,  thers no C compiler stuff installed by default.. Install the Developer stuff
<Falstius> ThanatosDrive: you can only easily install systems on ext2, ext3, xfs, jfs, reiserfs, reiser4fs and maybe a few others.  NTFS, fat, and many others are supported for creating filesystems.  Some, like hpfs (mac) are supported read only.
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mneptok> gladier: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<Nutubuntu> I've read some rather disturbing reports of problems with ext3 in a RAID configuration (possibly with any journaling fs in a RAID). Has anyone else seen that? I'm not sure how seriously to take it
<Sensae> Where does the ubuntu server place information about a RAID? I just erased two drives that were in a RAID, and now when I try to set them back up in a RAID the ubuntu server sees the raid configuration and won't let me delete it
<ralpho> any good how too for upgrading feisty to kernel .22
<Seoke> I'm trying to install Planeshift and it came in a .bin file how do I install something from a .bin?
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: considering ext3 is journalled, i'd take such reports with a grain of salt
<stoned> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<concusser> anyone recorded line-in from a soundblaster live card?
<dr_willis> concusser,  about 5+ years ago... so you may want to ask a clearer question...
<Vsop_vsop> well i d/l amark and got it started but when i try to play a mp3 i get this ( No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<Sensae> I've even wiped the drives in a third party application (Completely wiped) but they still show up in a software RAID I can't delete.
<bulmer> Sensae: i dont know, but if you can strace (maybe lsof) the daemon thats responsible for raid, it may tell you which config file it uses?
<Nutubuntu> Sensae, not clear what you're describing. I had something similar and had to zero out Track 0 with a Seagate util (these were Seagate drives) before the RAID "went away".
<Seoke> I'm trying to install Planeshift and it came in a .bin file how do I install something from a .bin?
<concusser> dr_willis, well, I cant enable the line-in to record on this device. It will let me and it will play thru the speakers (line in --> line out) but wont let me record just the line in
<dr_willis> Seoke,  chmod +x whatever.bin && ./whatever.bin
<Sensae> I set up a RAID, system was fully working. I realized I wanted a different RAID setup. I nuked the drives in a different app (bootcd) and nuked track 0, the mbr and partitions, and went to reinstall ubuntu with a different RAID
<Sensae> The raid still shows up
<Nutubuntu> mneptok, the notes I read suggested that *because* ext3 is journaled it might be an issue in a RAID. It was not clear why - possibly a conflict between how a software RAID sees a write and how the journal-commit-delete sequence goes in ext3
<gladier> mneptok: any suggestions on model nos for monitor modE?
<gladier> chip[sets*
<kyled185> dr_willis: hmm that didn't do the trick...are there other packages that I might need?
<gberardi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964 I seem to have the symptoms described here. After upgrading to Feisty, I can't boot. I think the kernel doesn't know how to handle harddrive devices or some other piece of hardware. The older kernels won't boot either, although I did get a 2.6.10 to boot.
<gberardi> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> kyled185,  no idea.. depends on what yuou are compiling..
<dr_willis> kyled185,  and the exact error messages
<bulmer> kyled185: curious..if you just type make,  what is the response?
<vinneh> anyone have any idea why ubuntu doesnt install with the ability to compile from source? I understand what is needed to make it able to do so, i just want to know why the hell it isnt included as standard, i mean it IS LINUX isnt it?
<dr_willis> vinneh,  No its not a 'standard'
<bulmer> vinneh: development tools are not standard
<dr_willis> vinneh,  theres only so much room on a cd.
<FusE> vinneh: package manager, linux-headers
<Judge> I'm looking for a program to help me manage my log files on my system, something that will reduce the amount of time checking each individual file.
<dr_willis> vinneh,  want the kde devs? gnome dev packages also? how about gtk, and the 10000+ over dev packages?
<Falstius> dr_willis: I think he means that gcc isn't installed.  But it is included on the CD.
<kyled185> bulmer: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mneptok> Judge: logwatch WFM
<dr_willis> Falstius,  :) so he can compule helloworld.c
* vinneh feels his question has been answered thankyou 
<vinneh> :)
<FusE> :P
<Nutubuntu> Sensae,  hm... you've zeroed track 0 but the raid is still there? How do you mean, still there? where do you see it?
<bulmer> kyled185: how about if you type configure ? whats the result?
<gberardi> Is anyone familiar with an inability to boot after upgrading to Feisty from Edgy?
<Judge> Great, Thanks mneptok!
<Judge> Just what I needed
<vinneh> although, i would expect that ubuntu wouldnt come with kde devs, likewise kubuntu wouldnt come with gnome librarys
<DigitalNinja> Is there a good video chat application for Ubuntu?
<martman> is it possible to do a minimal install from the normal cd?
<Sensae> Nutubuntu: the ubuntu server setup starts the partitioner, I add my partitions for a new RAID, and once those get written the old RAID setup just appears, and I can't delete it.
<kyled185> bulmer: No such file or directory
<Falstius> vinneh: the -dev packages for gnome or kde are several hundred megabyte.  I wouldn't want that on my base install.
<kyled185> bulmer: there are Makefiles though, how would I use them?
<Nutubuntu> :/  Sensae - can you try zeroing out Track 0 - again ?
<Falstius> vinneh: nor would probably 90+% of linux users.
<bulmer> kyled185: same in mine..umm are you on the same dir as the Makefile?
<Sensae> Nutubuntu: Heh, I can try. BRB
<kyled185> bulmer: yes
<vinneh> ok well how about jsut having a proper build environment
<vinneh> i mean the build-essentials package
<diabolix> does anyone know where nautilus stores thumbnails?
<vinneh> isnt very large
<bulmer> kyled185: what was your command earlier that you got those no AUTOCONF errors?
<FusE> vinneh: package manager, linux-headers
<FusE> err
<FusE> lol
<FusE> Why am I getting "wmaster0 unknown hardware type 801" error message
<kyled185> bulmer: I was using the GUI in KDevelop
<Falstius> vinneh: no, but it is on the CD.  I think it should be installed too however :)
<vinneh> :)
<FusE> vinneh, build is in that
<bulmer> kyled185: using gui's for developing and not knowing whats behind it can be bothersome, why not try the command line first eh?
<kyled185> bulmer: you're probably right...perhaps I'm getting ahead of myself
<dr_willis> start with helloworld.c :)
<bulmer> kyled185: and maybe learn the make command and ld and gcc... :)
<kyled185> bulmer: I've looked into it before...creating makefiles is horrid
<mneptok> kyled185: have you done programming before?
<Falstius> kyled185: basic makefiles are easy and lifesaving.  They can get hideously complex.
<FusE> Why am I getting "wmaster0 unknown hardware type 801" error message
<kyled185> mneptok: yeah, I've been programing for a few years, however I've only had a couple classes of formal training
<roym> hi folks - any idea if vserver is available for feisty?
<Nutubuntu> roym - vserver ? = vmware server ?
<aaron_> anyone here know about SSH VPN tunneling?
<mneptok> kyled185: what language and environment?
<roym> Nutubuntu: nope - linux vserver (free virtualization, but runs the on same kernel)
<Nutubuntu> ah, sorry, roym
<astro76> !find vserver
<ubotu> Found: util-vserver, vserver-debiantools
<Falstius> aaron_: ssh or vpn?  they aren't the same
<mneptok> roym: yes, it is
<Falstius> roym: vserver utils are there
<g0dd3ss> HI can anybody help me, I am using ubuntu fiesty and my wireless usually connects automatically when  I boot, but it's stopped doing it all of a sudden, I don't know why I havent shanged anything. does anyone know how I can fix this? or manually start my wireless?
<aaron_> Falstius: point-to-point using SSH
<mneptok> roym: a co-worker deplayed it on a production box this weekend
<kyled185> mneptok: My formal training was in Ada(I know...), however I've been doing some C++ off and on for about 4 years
<Falstius> aaron_: I use it with vnc
<roym> thanks - but I think I need the linux-image-vserver-x86 package...
<aaron_> not just a port tunnel
<aaron_> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/539
<bruenig|laptop> g0dd3ss, using iwconfig, iwlist, and dhclient, you can connect and find access points fairly easily
<mneptok> kyled185: Ada?! ha! my last hardcore coding was in APL! :(
<PMG-> the heck
<gbv22> guys..how do i install ndiswrapper?  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 dosent work :(
<gbv22> anyone have an idea?
<PMG-> i didn't even ask to come into the channel
<PMG-> sup everyone
<Falstius> aaron_: ooh ... cool.
* Falstius reads
<roym> mneptok: yep - I hear good things about it myself.
<PMG-> 2 year user
<Frogzoo> !ndiswrapper  gbv22
<gbv22> ??
<PMG-> new to the IRC channel (but not to IRC itself)
<unagi> can anyone tell me where i might find free stock footage?
<mneptok> kyled185: check out KDevelop
<gbv22> Frogzoo:  what do u mean??
<bruenig|laptop> !ot | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<g0dd3ss> bruenig|laptop thanks but there is only one ap here - mine, it needs static ip and it's all setup right (ass far as i can see, but then i am a dumb noob)
<Frogzoo> !ndis  gbv22
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndis  gbv22 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gbv22> what are u sayin frogzoo??
<Frogzoo> gbv22: nvm
<bruenig|laptop> g0dd3ss, I am not familiar with static ips unfortunately
<martman> is it possible to do a minimal install from the normal cd?
<kyled185> mneptok: I was trying to use KDevelop but it was having trouble finding autoconf
<gbv22> Frogzoo: any help.>....
<bryantcaley_> hi all.  how do i tell if i should be installing the 'legacy' or 'official' drivers fro my laptop's nvidia card ??
<DanaG> Does anybody know of a way to do voice chat over the AIM or Yahoo protocols?
<g0dd3ss> bruenig|laptop ok thanks
<gbv22> ndiswrapper...how to install..anyone..please/
<gbv22> ??
<DanaG> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mneptok> kyled185: is autoconf's path in your shell's PATH variable?
<aaron_> Falstius: you'll see my comment on that pages. its' the very last one.
<Justi1> is it normal for firefox to freeze a lot in ubuntu?
<kyled185> mneptok: yep
<g0dd3ss> Justi1 mine doesnt :-\
<FusE> flash can cause it
<bruenig|laptop> Justi1, yes, especially if you visit flash sites a lot
<mneptok> Justi1: only when you hit the power button
<Nutubuntu> Justi1,  only when it doesn't crash ;)
<Zoffix> Justi1, yes, that's why I use Opera
<Justi1> I go on youtube a lot- it crashes especially when I press the back button or close a tab
<FusE> yup
<FusE> flash
<dr_willis> Justi1,  cant say that ive seen those crashes..
<Zoffix> Justi1, ! yes, freezes a lot on youtube for me
<gbv22> can anyone tell me how to install ndiswrapper? please
<bastidraZor> after the latest update, firefox doesn't as nearly as much for me.. when viewing flash
<bastidraZor> crash^
<Justi1> does firefox update itself, or do I have to install packages?
<Zoffix> gbv22, open your eyes. You've been answered already
<Zoffix> Justi1, mine updates itself.
<timewriter> hello
<gbv22> Zoffix: i dont understand what !ndiswrapper means
<gbv22> Zoffix: thats the only answer i got
<FusE> Does anyone get a "wmaster0 unknown hardware type 801" error message
<FusE> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FusE> read that link
<Zoffix> gbv22, it means see bot's response below!
<bastidraZor> i've noticed if you let the video finish completely before attempting to hit back or close a tab it doesn't crash at all
<Zoffix> Justi1, I'm on 2.0.0.4
<FusE> !ndiswrapper | gbv22
<ubotu> gbv22: please see above
<gbv22> oh
<gbv22> ok
<gbv22> sorry guys
<gbv22> i get it
<vikku> pls tell me how to install desktop in ubuntu server edition 7.04 , i tried this : apt-get install desktop-manager , but it says no such pkg
<Falstius> aaron_: you don't give enough information for a informed response.  you should post stuff like the output of route -n and ifconfig
<Justi1> zoffix: me too
<roym> folks, does anyone know if its ok to add stock debian testing locations to my /etc/apt/sources.list in feisty? ie: locations in debian.org...
<Frogzoo> !ndis | gbv22
<ubotu> gbv22: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FusE> Does anyone get a "wmaster0 unknown hardware type 801" error message
<Falstius> aaron_: and any firewall you have
<NemesisD> hi i just found an old computer i had laying around and I wanted to use it as like a wired backup device, would it be wise to use the ubuntu feisty i have or should i spring for downloading the server edition?
<astro76> Justi1, firefox is the one package where you'll get the latest version from apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  you dont need to use the server edition just for a fileserver.. desktop ed. can work fine.
<aaron_> Falstius: is it something you can help with?
<aaron_> i can get all of that pretty quickly. i'm just a lil sleepy.
<vikku> pls tell me how to install desktop in ubuntu server edition 7.04 , i tried this : apt-get install desktop-manager , but it says no such pkg
<NemesisD> dr_willis, and what sort of reading should i do if i want some sort of automated backup of a windows machine?
<Falstius> aaron_: depends on why it isn't working :)  I'm not a networking expert.
<g0dd3ss> HI can anybody help me, I am using ubuntu fiesty and my wireless usually connects automatically when  I boot, but it's stopped doing it all of a sudden, I don't know why I havent shanged anything. does anyone know how I can fix this? or manually start my wireless?
<astro76> vikku, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Newbie2007> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DanaG> !telepathy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gbv22> Zoffix: i tried installing it using apt-get..as it says on the tutorials
<Falstius> g0dd3ss: did you make sure your wireless is turned on?  you can check in the bios.
<aaron_> i'm typing from my client, and my server is in my office. I essentially want to gain full access to another server on the same subnet as my server.
<aaron_> make sense?
<vikku> astro76: ok will try now, be back
<gbv22> Zoffix:but that dint work..it says it cant find it
<gnychis> whats the proper way to install the java plugin for firefox?
<gbv22> Zoffix:thats why im asking here
<g0dd3ss> Falstius yes it's turned on, works fine if i boot the same laptop into windows, was working fine for weeks until today
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  i just set up the linux box with samba, and let the windows users use their home dirs as a place to store extra junk.
<IdleOne> !java | gnychis
<ubotu> gnychis: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  you will want to read the 'samba-doc' books found in the samba-doc package perhaps
<NemesisD> dr_willis, ah so like a network drive thing? i have that going with my ubuntu laptop
<aaron_> Falstius: you copy?
<Zoffix> !doesnt work | gbv22
<ubotu> gbv22: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<NemesisD> dr_willis, i was actually thinking about some sort of drive image thing as opposed to picking and choosing files
<Falstius> aaron_: yeah
<shirish> guys I want to download ubuntu server edition , not the daily image but the release which came up with fiesty, anybody knows from where I can get it?
<Khrajin> How do you have Ubuntu auto-login or no login screen come up?
<dr_willis> NemesisD,   i dont use windows enough - to have any tools like that for windows.. so i jsut set the users up a share/icon on their desktopp and tell them to store their Imporntatuff there as backups
<dr_willis> :)
<astro76> !feisty | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Falstius> Khrajin: system -> administration -> login window
<Nutubuntu> is there much difference between sun-java5-jre and sun-java6-jre?
<shirish> astro76: I know the fiesty release, I want to download the server edition
<gbv22> ubotu:,Zoffix:  im sorry..i meant it gives me an error, E: couldnt find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<FusE> Can someone please help me, I wan tto get rid of this dhcp error: "wmaster0 unknown hardware address type 801"
<shirish> ubotu Torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<NemesisD> dr_willis, ok
<astro76> shirish, it's right there
<aaron_> Falstius: alright. so far, i have this vpn connected. my server is behind a DSL router and obviously port 22 is forwarded correctly. I can ping (from here, the client) my servers local ip address (192.168.1.58) and it's pointopoint ip address (10.254.254.1) but I can't ping anythign else on my office network, like 192.168.1.200
<yell0w> erh guys, what is a good dvd player ?
<Khrajin> Falstius: Thx. Trying it out
<Frawgie> this ought to be an easy question and i feel like an idiot for asking it, but what's the command to delete something? :(
<Khrajin> yell0w: VLC
<Khrajin> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kyja> this is amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zoffix> gbv22, where did you get that package name?
<alecw1> Is there an IRC Channel for "Avant Window Navigator"?
<Nutubuntu> Frawgie,  rm (and it's gone for good)
<yell0w> Khrajin, hmm it must be my dvd that's gone bad then
<FusE> Can someone please help me, I wan tto get rid of this dhcp error: "wmaster0 unknown hardware address type 801"
<Frawgie> thanks
<Khrajin> yell0w: Is it scratched?
<gbv22> Zoffix::http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=Broadcom+4306+With+Ndiswrapper+54+Mbps
<yell0w> Khrajin, little bit
<dr_willis> FusE,  you have been bothering to do some googling while you repeate that?
<Nutubuntu> Frawgie,  it may help to ReMember it as ReMove :)
<Khrajin> yell0w: Go wash it. I'm serious. Warm water, a soft cloth, dish/hand soap
<FusE> dr_willis, .... obviously
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(MajorPayne/#ubuntu) Snake: What do you mean 'fix' it?  The only way I got it to work is use a sound card with hardware mixing.  I could never get it to work on my laptop.
(Sensae/#ubuntu) Nutubuntu: Yeah I googled it, thanks
(Snake/#ubuntu) heh
(MajorPayne/#ubuntu) Snake: It works fine as long as it is the only application with sound.
(HorizonXP/#ubuntu) anyone know about sharing internet?
(aaron_/#ubuntu) Falstius: http://pastebin.com/m4be8d810    route -n from the server.
(Snake/#ubuntu) MajorPayne: thats what I mean, id like music..
(Nutubuntu/#ubuntu) Sensae,  I'm still not sure what you're seeing is what I was seeing, but it helped me out of a (possibly) similar fix
(gbv22/#ubuntu) !ndiswrapper
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Falstius> aaron_: you need to set up your server as a gateway to do the packet forwarding.
<MajorPayne> Snake: Sorry.  Can't help you there.  Teamspeak never updated to Alsa.  If you every find a better replacement for it tell be about it :-P
<Snake> MajorPayne: alright
<astro76> Snake, a friend of mine knows how to fix it.... but he never finished a howto, you could email him though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShaneVolpe
<Jordan_U> Snake, Use aoss
<Johno> is it possible to use a usb wireless card?
<aaron_> Falstius: so it wont' be able to forward with just one nic?
<Falstius> Johno: most of them.
<saxin> anyone know where I can find free music? (not pirate thing) but music that artist put on the net for free download..
<aaron_> saxin: myspace.com
<Thegeektechnique> the answer is always Sudo (something or other)... so if you randomly start typing things that sound like commands after that... eventually you will fix whatever your problem... (give a million monkeys a million typewriters...) there.. no need for this irc anymore...
<Falstius> aaron_: no, it can forward with just one real nic.  It forwards between a real nic and the virtual nic.
<aaron_> saxin: there's more there than you'll know what to do with
<Johno> is there anything special I have to do? when I installed it on windows I had to also install a driver from a cd
<slytherin> saxin: http://www.jamendo.com/en/
<saxin> aaron_: hehe ok :P
<Falstius> Johno: if you're lucky, it will just work.  This is the case most of the time.
<RoC_MasterMind> saxin, archive.org
<aaron_> Falstius: so, easier terms, what do you mean i need to set it up as a gateway
<Johno> ok Thank you
<aaron_> *in easier terms*
<Falstius> aaron_: you set it up as a gateway by configuring iptables.  The reference linked at the bottom of the instructions talks about how to do that.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
* aaron_ starts to get himself into trouble. :)
<ethan> My X stopped working after a restart, I'm getting this error:  (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<ethan> I have nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules installed
<Johno> I have been trying to get ubuntu to dial up and so far nothing has worked. I have folowed the wiki exactly and have been finding that most of the stuff I need requires me to connect to the internet. is there an easier way?
<gbv22> can someone pleaseee tell me how i install ndiswrapper..i have tried 3 tutotials..and all of them error out at some point!!
<abernanit> ethan: did this happen immediately after you installed nvidia-glx?
<james__> #asterisk
<SoulPropagation> gddrescue should be in the default install
<abernanit> I'm having a similar problem if I have acpi=off
<alecw1> Is it possible to add a ".desktop" file to the Avant Windows Navigator (AWN)?
<ethan> abernanit: this happened after I left my computer off for the week and started up.
<ethan> abernanit: I've had nvidia and X working fine for years
<aaron_> Falstius: i'm either blind or stupid. call me tommy, but I'm not seeing anything.
<abernanit> hmm, I'm not sure then  (is newbie)
<ethan> abernanit: just randomly after this power up, X doesn't work, first I got an error about an api mismatch (nvida kernel can't run on the xorg kernel, different versions)
<abernanit> I've been having some X problems as well, though I'm uncertain of the cause
<ethan> abernanit: I tried apt-get updating and dist-upgrading, but nothing new, are the repos messed up with dependencies incorrect regarding X?
<Falstius> aaron_: search for IP Forwarding on that page
<aaron_> Falstius:  # echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward    -------- that bit?
<astro76> alecw1, you can add a .desktop file for anything, run this for help ghelp:system-admin-guide?menustructure-0
<abernanit> Unsure, the only temporary fix I know was reverting my drivers back to the standard nv drivers
<ethan> hmm
<ethan> I run compiz abernanit
<Falstius> aaron_: yeah.
<astro76> alecw1, you can also add through the gui menu editor
<alexito> hi
<Falstius> aaron_: you should read the rest too.  There may be other necessary steps.
<aaron_> Falstius: done that. it's one of the steps
<alexito> how i can reeboot X
<aaron_> :( me cries
<alecw1> Ok, astro76
<alexito> ctrl+alt+backspc dont work
<alecw1> How thruough a GUI?
<astro76> alecw1, right click on menu, edit menus...
<aaron_> # sudo ./etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alecw1> astro76, what menu?
<ethan> abernanit: nope, that didn't work
<ethan> abernanit: I changed to nv, nothing is different.
<st1ckly78> i need some help with getting access to my second hard drive
<astro76> alecw1, main menu (Applications, Places ...)
<ethan> abernanit: (EE) Unable to find a valid framebuffer device
<ethan> (EE) NV(0): Failed to open framebuffer device, consult warnings and/or errors above for possible reasons
<alecw1> Ok, astro76, I'm there.
<alecw1> astro76, I want to add my "thunderbird" .desktop to AWN.
<abernanit> ethan: I'm not sure what to do then, sorry
<ElfBoy> need driver for balkin wierless g desktop card
<abernanit> ethan: I've only had ubuntu installed for two days :) and most of this is very new to me
<skyfalcon866> why do i have 9.1% fragmentation
<FusE> Can someone please help me, I wan tto get rid of this dhcp error: "wmaster0 unknown hardware address type 801"
<astro76> alecw1, re-read your question... I have no idea about Avant
<astro76> alecw1, sorry
<ethan> why can't anybody here help when it may be a packager's fault?
<devcenter> hello, guys,,,,
<alecw1> alecw1: Is it possible to add a ".desktop" file to the Avant Windows Navigator (AWN)?
<ViRii[K] > So I'm new to Ubuntu, is there an installation guide or anything? Do I just put the CD in my computer and reboot and it'll boot the installer?
<unagi> anyone know of any 3d camera tracking programs for linux?
<astro76> !install | ViRii[K] 
<ubotu> ViRii[K] : Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<avis> anyone know if its possible that by doing apt-get update gsreamer0.10-* that the number of codecs installed might possibly be slowing down flash videos and audio file playback ?
<devcenter> Here's how to get a completely transparent terminal at your desktop background, without appearing in the taskbar/windows list.
<slytherin> ethan: From where did you install package? Repository?
<ViRii[K] > Thanks
<st1ckly78> my second hard drive is mounted but i need to change permissions i guess
<ethan> slytherin: yes..
<devcenter> using devilspie
<ethan> slytherin: I didn't recently install the package, it's been installed
<stoned> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ElfBoy> need driver for balkin wierless g desktop card
<aaron_> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ElfBoy> need driver for belkin wierless g desktop card
<ethan> slytherin: it's worked for multiple reboots before, suddenly after a week, X doesn't start due to an api mismatch, then nvidia driver not loading.
<ethan> !wireless > ElfBoy
<g0dd3ss>  HI can anybody help me, I am using ubuntu fiesty and my wireless usually connects automatically when  I boot, but it's stopped doing it all of a sudden, I don't know why I havent shanged anything. does anyone know how I can fix this? or manually start my wireless?
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nf3 sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<Nutubuntu> ethan do you have a working browser? or just irc?
<slytherin> ethan: Have you tried configuring xserver? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ElfBoy> ethan thanks but i dont know how to install them
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: Did you install any updates? kernel? which card is it?
<st1ckly78> i need help getting access to my second hard drive it is mounted but i cant save nothing on it
<ethan> Nutubuntu: just irc
<slytherin> st1ckly78: Does it have FAT filesystem?
<ethan> yes slytherin
<st1ckly78> ext3
<slytherin> ethan: Then file a bug.
<mundungus> st1ckly78: do a mount command and see its permissions
<ethan> slytherin: I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, still no X, now due to a lacking driver.
<Photocopy> =(
<ethan> slytherin: I don't have time to wait and file a bug, and not get a response for a month
<RoC_MasterMind> st1ckly78, type "mount"...is it read only?
<ElfBoy> 00:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<g0dd3ss> slytherin no updates, installed a couple of games that's it, onboard intel thing ipw3945
<ElfBoy> 
<astro76> ElfBoy, the link is documentation on how to install, read...
<slytherin> st1ckly78: Ahh. that is the problem even I am unable to solve. Looks like you can not make ext3 write-by-all
<Photocopy> I cannot get java to work with my firefox
<ElfBoy> ok
<st1ckly78> so then how can i get access to
<RoC_MasterMind> ethan, I waited 2 days for a response to my last bug...you won't wait a month.
<ethan> RoC_MasterMind: well I cannot be without X for two days..
<Photocopy> RoC_MasterMind
<slytherin> Photocopy: What do you mean by not work?
<Nutubuntu> ethan, a ubuntuforums page suggested this: Edit your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<Photocopy> Aha!
<st1ckly78> would it be easier to change the filesystem
<Photocopy> Slytherin
<Photocopy> ive installed it accourding to the guide at the sun java website
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: That card requires firmware right?
<ethan> Nutubuntu: I don't use 'nv' though.., X has always booted okay.
<RoC_MasterMind> ethan, sure you can!  But I agree, you wouldn't want to.
<Sensae> Nutubuntu: Do you remember what the name of the utility was?
<Photocopy> and
<Photocopy> i got no errors or anything
<Photocopy> yet it just doesnt work
<slytherin> Photocopy: Leave the sun java one aside. Java is available in repositories.
<Photocopy> firefox still says missing plugins
<slytherin> !java > Photocopy
<Frawgie> hey guys, how do i find out what kernel version im running?
<st1ckly78> would it be easier to change the file system
<Photocopy> slytherin
<avis> what are alternative smp kernels to replace 2.6.20-16-generic if i am using my comptuer for multimedia purposes ?
<ethan> I did that RoC_MasterMind , I get this error: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Photocopy> where do i find a repository
<slytherin> Frawgie: use command 'uname -r'
<Photocopy> (and a guide preferably)
<slytherin> Photocopy: It is in multiverse repository.
<ethan> RoC_MasterMind: it's odd, I wasn't getting that error until I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<slytherin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<g0dd3ss> slytherin im not sure about that, im a noob, it's always just connected by itself on boot. only thing wss today the battery went flat and the laptop shut itself down, since then it doesnt work. i can still see my ap with wifiradar & kismet i just dont know how to get it to connect
<ethan> RoC_MasterMind: before the error was the the nvidia kernel version did not match the xorg kernel version.
<Nutubuntu> Sensae,  it was the Seagate util ... I *think* SeaTools
<Photocopy> see
<ethan> RoC_MasterMind: which seemed like a packaging dependency problem or something, or that xorg didn't update..
<Photocopy> slytherin
<ChimeraHitman> does anyone know about PXE booting?
<Photocopy> i dont understand any of that except the first sentence
<Sensae> Nutubuntu: I only see Darik's Boot and Nuke, Copywipe, Active Killdisk, PC Inspector and HDDErase
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: What does the network interface in System->Administration show? Does it detect your card?
<ethan> RoC_MasterMind: not sure how to get that error back, because now it's saying it can't even find the nvidia driver, did dpkg-reconfigure delete it somehow?
<ethan> I have nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules installed.
<Nutubuntu> Sensae,  it's under HD diagnostic tools
<slytherin> Photocopy: Have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?
<g0dd3ss> slytherin yes it's detected
<Sensae> oh I see it, thanks
<abernanit> I have a question.  I'm running Feisty from a Toshiba P105 series that has a buggy DSDT file and for reasons of necessity (to get the sound to work or to keep the laptop cool via GPU fan) I had to set ACPI=off.  When I updated the nVidia drivers I got an X error on startup.  I reverted it back to nv drivers but there is no 3d support.  Is there a way I can update the nVidia drivers with acpi=off without X screwing up?
<RoC_MasterMind> ethan, whoa...you got me...I wasn't saying I could help you
<bastidraZor> ethan, have you tried the nvidia-glx-new driver?
<Frawgie> ethan, im running a 7800 GS, working on that exact issue right now :P if i find it out shortly, I will let you know as soon as i do
<ethan> bastidraZor: was that just recently added?
<Nutubuntu> G'night all ...
<Frawgie> hi bastidraZor :)
<ethan> thank you Frawgie
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: What are the settings? DHCP? Roaming?
<ChimeraHitman> I set up a pxe boot server with a guide on the net, but when i try running the pxe boot it says pxe-e53 no boot file name received
<bastidraZor> ethan a week or so ago
<ethan> Frawgie: I wonder if it's indeed a packaging issue, I have a 6200 and normally run compiz.
<g0dd3ss> slytherin i have static ip set and wep key
<ethan> bastidraZor: tricky, I'll try
<bastidraZor> frawgie, all running well tonight?
<xeeble> hello, all. I'm new to ubuntu but I've been using redhat-based distros for years. What should I nkow first about installing new packages? I'm used to using yum :)
<ethan> okay, I'm installing that bastidraZor , anything else I need to do?
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: And what wireless connection are you using?
<astro76> !apt-get | xeeble
<ubotu> xeeble: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<slytherin> xeeble: apt-get and synaptic
<astro76> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<g0dd3ss> slytherin idk what you mean, here is my interfaces file says http://pastebin.com/m28bcae2b
<Frawgie> bastidraZor all except this nvidia thing :)  Got another questiong though, Nvidia's readme says I need:  binutils 2.9.5    but all i am finding on packages.ubuntu.com is the 2.17.*...any ideas?
<ethan> bastidraZor: should I restart, or do I need to update any alternatives or something?
<vikku> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop didnt help installing the desktop ....says no such package
<bastidraZor> ethan, once installed that should be the fix
<st1ckly78> i am looking for some help acessing my second hard drive it is mounted and shows up on my desktop but i can not create a new folder in it or save anything to it
<ethan> bastidraZor: I'll try restarting now
<cozby> hey, what happend to the wmaker package?
<xoRock> need help, i accidenly change root desktop resolution into unsupported resolution so the screen is blank, is there anyway to edit the setting manually?
<cozby> no longer exists?
<cozby> ppl don't like WindowMaker
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: I mean do you have your own wireless router to which your PC connects or is it connection provided by your ISP?
<vikku> how do i install the desktop in ubuntu server ed ?
<cozby> thats insane?
<JasonWoof> why do my firefox windows sometimes show up in the background? (I'm executing "firefox" from a terminal emulator)
<st1ckly78> i am looking for some help acessing my second hard drive it is mounted and shows up on my desktop but i can not create a new folder in it or save anything to it
<bastidraZor> Frawgie, i don't think i have that installed.. let me loook
<Dangerous> xoRock /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bastidraZor>  -0
<ethan> Frawgie: I'm going to try nvidia-glx-new brb.
<slytherin> cozby: I am sure it is still there. Many use it. May be the package name changed.
<abernanit> Do the nVidia glx drivers work with acpi=off?
<Frawgie> ethan, that nvidia-glx-new driver didnt work for me, told me same thing about not being able to load t he kernel module.
<vikku>  how do i install the desktop in ubuntu server ed ?
<g0dd3ss> slytherin oh i have a wireless ap connected to a windows box which i use as an internet gateway.  the same setup is working fine when i boot that same computer into windows.
<xoRock> Dangerous, which part should i look into?
<cozby> slytherin: any idea how to 'search' for it?
<cozby> slytherin: or list w* packages?
<xoRock> Dangerous, i mean inside xorg.conf
<Dangerous> its pretty difficult to miss the part focused on screen resolutions
<astro76> cozby, apt-cache search windowmaker
<cozby> astro76: nadda
<Dangerous> anything looking like 1024x800 etc
<Mercury> Frawgie: Add nvidia_legacy to /etc/defaults/linux-*, down at the bottom in the disabled modules variable.
<cozby> astro76: i need to list'em
<bastidraZor> vikku sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<slytherin> cozby: apt-cache search packagename
<cozby> because no package name is found by that
<st1ckly78> i am looking for some help acessing my second hard drive it is mounted and shows up on my desktop but i can not create a new folder in it or save anything to it
<astro76> cozby, I list a ton here, including wmaker (feisty)
<cozby> no, you need an exact package name to get that
<Mercury> Frawgie: That will fix the problem after a reboot, in the meantime, rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia.
<cozby> really?
<cozby> what the...
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: Why does your interfaces list show eth1 as well as wlan0?
<vikku>  bastidraZor: i did try but it says no such package
<Khrajin> slytherin: Probably cause its a laptop
<g0dd3ss> slytherin i dont know i am a noob. i use eth1 for my connection
<Frawgie> Mercury, I'll give anything a whirl :) brb
<astro76> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-6.1 (feisty), package size 2355 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<cozby> strange
<bastidraZor> vikku you probably need to enable all your respositories
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: Any chance you have 2 wireless cards?
<g0dd3ss> slytherin nope
<vikku> how ?
<st1ckly78> i am looking for some help acessing my second hard drive it is mounted and shows up on my desktop but i can not create a new folder in it or save anything to it
<doms> when is the release of the CNR in ubuntu
<vikku>  bastidraZor: how ?
<Malachi> Does anyone have a plain vanilla Ubuntu installation?
<Malachi> I need a .tar.gz of the .icons folder
<cozby> nothing is displayed when i do it
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: Then try to copy Whatever is under eth1 also for wlan0. I mean try to make them same.
<abernanit> stlckly78, is your second hard drive partitioned under Windows ntfs?
<st1ckly78> no ext3
<Mercury> Malachi: Why? (It matters.)
<Photocopy> k slytherin
<Malachi> I just did a backup, and overwrote my icons, but the backup seems to be corrupted =\
<xoRock> Dangerous, u mean Section "Screen"?
<Photocopy> i read thos wiki pages
<Malachi> Mercury: That's why.
<vikku> bastidraZor: how do i enable repositories ?
<Photocopy> and i still dont understand
<Photocopy> would you be kind enough to really explain what I need to do?
<g0dd3ss> slytherin ok thanks i will try that, weird tho because i havent (knowinly) changed any settigns it just stop working :-\
<JasonWoof> Malachi: like from the liveCD?
<slytherin> Photocopy: Please tell us what you don't understand.
<Photocopy> Well
<Frawgie> Mercury, the only thing in that directory of a linux-* nature is linux-restricted-modules-common
<Malachi> JasonWoof: Yeah. If you could tell me where they're located on the Live CD that'd be great, too.
<Mercury> Frawgie: Correct, that's the one.
<Eleaf> Frawgie, (ethan), I got it
<Malachi> Otherwise, I just need a copy of the default icons.
<Frawgie> k, one sec
<Photocopy> the page linked to another talking about a multiverse repository but there wasnt really anything about one
<Photocopy> in the page
<Mercury> Frawgie: Not having a feisty system right infront of me, I couldn't remember the full name. :)
<st1ckly78> abernanit, it is ext3
<Photocopy> just how they work
<slytherin> g0dd3ss: Looks like the card name has changed from eth1 to wlan0 and wlan0 is not configured.
<Dangerous> xoRock there's only one section that deals with screen resolutions
<bastidraZor> vikku, one sec..
<Eleaf> Frawgie, I installed nvidia-glx-new, and X works.
<Dangerous> unless you have more than one monitor
<cozby> shit i think i installed an old version
<cozby> fuck
<vikku> bastidraZor: ok
<Photocopy> and i still dont understand where I find it...
<Mercury> Malachi: Wait, .icons, not one elsewhere in the system?
<slytherin> Photocopy: Do you know how to install packages uing synaptic or apt-get?
<Mercury> Malachi: As in ~/.icons?
<Eleaf> bastidraZor, you reccomended that right?
<JasonWoof> Malachi: where's it on your system? I have a ~/.icons, but it's empty
<cozby> Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT
<Photocopy> slytherin: im a total newbie
<Mercury> Malachi: rm -rf ~/.icons, it should hopefully get regenerated if you need it.
<Malachi> Mercury: Yes. Oh! You're right.
<Eleaf> Frawgie, have you tried that
<cozby> old
<Dangerous> xoRock just change all the resolutions you see to one that your monitor supports and restart X window
<JasonWoof> why do my firefox windows sometimes show up in the background? (I'm executing "firefox" from a terminal emulator)
<slytherin> Photocopy: Then read that page completely. It also links to pages about installing software.
<Photocopy> right........
<st1ckly78> i am looking for some help acessing my second hard drive it is mounted and shows up on my desktop but i can not create a new folder in it or save anything to it
<abernanit> stlckly78: I'm not sure why it wouldn't write, considering it is using the ext3 format
<Malachi> Mercury: There some in /usr/share/icons or somewhere, but I'm assuming deleting this .icon directory should fix the problem.
<Malachi> Let me try.
<Photocopy> i dont know where synaptic or apt-get ARE on my aplications thingy
<bastidraZor> vikku, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<st1ckly78> i think it has something to do with permissions but i am not sure
<thepumpkin> how can I see the error of a program that was not launched from terminal?
<Mercury> Malachi: Right, if the stuff in /usr/share/icons is corrupted, that's fixable too with aptitude. (Probably synaptic too, maybe even apt-get.)
<bastidraZor> vikku, that page has all the info and a link that will help you add/enable in the GUI or CLI
<JasonWoof> st1ckly78: is it mounted read/write?
<Malachi> Thanks Mercury and JasonWoof. Deleting it fixed it.
<st1ckly78> all i know is it is mounted
<JasonWoof> st1ckly78: and have you checked the file owners?
<DigitalNinja_> dd
<slytherin> Photocopy: Have you gone through all the menus? Synaptic is right there.
<brando> trying to set up a belkin wireless g f5d7000 pci device.  can anyone help with ndiskwrapper
<thepumpkin> i mean, the application crashes only when I run it from a Launcher and not by Terminal
<abernanit> Does anyone know how I can run the updated nvidia glx drivers with acpi=off without causing an X error?
<st1ckly78> it says root
<Photocopy> slytherin: didnt see it! XD
<Malachi> Bye, guys.
<Eleaf> thank you bastidraZor for suggesting nvidia-glx-new, why is this not automatically installed if it creates a fatal X situation?
<bastidraZor> Frawgie, pray to the Xorg gods for help ;)
<slytherin> Photocopy: How about System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager?
<Frawgie> Eleaf yah I did, got the error that says it has the wrong kernel version with that one, tried the legacy (til i read the notes), took that one back out, tried the *-9631 drivers, no go, tried the 100.14.* drivers, no go, tried the entire nvidia-glx-* set as well
* bastidraZor shrugs
<cozby> wait i got 6.06LTS
<Eleaf> X works now, although compiz just froze on me
<cozby> thats not that old?
<ColdFlo> why is 7.04 amd54 not install?
<Mercury> bastidraZor: It's not an Xorg problem, it's an issue with the Ubuntu handling of the 3 different flavors of nvidia modules.
<Eleaf> man Frawgie
<slytherin> brando: I haven't used ndis but there is ndis-gtk which might help configuring from GUI
<Mercury> bastidraZor: 4 different flavors now, but.
<cozby> err apt sucks
<Eleaf> bastidraZor, sounds pretty horrible by the ubuntu packaging team.
<vikk1>  bastidraZor: do u know where the debian pkgs are generally stored in Ubuntu servr ed 7.04 ?
<brando> ok thx how to install
<cozby> it doen't even give me a no results msg
<Frawgie> Eleaf lol yah i know, if there is something impossible, I'll bang my head til it works anyways :D
<bullgard4> ping 169.254.0.0 responds: "19 packets transmitted, 0 received, +12 errors, 100% packet loss, time 18000ms, pipe 3." What does 'pipe 3' mean?
<martman> i added a new solution to my X config, but i dont see it listed under screen resolutuon prefs
<ColdFlo> i heard ubuntu was easiest to install on earth then denies me
<martman> why?
<slytherin> ColdFlo: What do you mean?
<Eleaf> bastidraZor, does this mess everybody up?  Why not make the package required if it doesn't allow X to start, that's pretty important.
<Mercury> vikk1: You mean after downloading?
<brando> sudo apt-get install ndis-gdk?
<Mercury> vikk1: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ColdFlo> i go to intall i get i/o error
<Photocopy> slytherin
<slytherin> brando: ndis-gtk
<brando> thx
<Frawgie> ok, did all that Mercury, now without rebooting, is there is way I can tell if its working?
<bastidraZor> vikk1, goto the link about managing via CLI.. that has the info you need
<vikk1> Mercury:  bastidraZor: yes aftr downloading and i believe there cud be inbuilt pkgs with cd installation too !! ??
<sinthetek> not sure why exactly but my swap quit starting at boot
<sinthetek> err
<slytherin> brando: Sorry, it is ndisgtk (without '-')
<Mercury> Frawgie: Oh, without rebooting?  Different fix.  'rmmod nvidia' 'modprobe nvidia', restart gdm/kdm.
<JasonWoof> is there some way to get all the development packages installed for the libraries I have installed?
<ColdFlo> all i do is put disc in then use menus right?
<sinthetek> quit being activated at boot*
<Photocopy> slytherin i have opened synaptic, but the titles of packages are too confusing and the descriptions are too technical? Why dont they jsut make it Java runtime environment? Ugh! =P
<brando> kk thx sly
<FusE> ColdFlo, are you using Madwifi
<JasonWoof> all of them I mean
<Mercury> vikk1: The directory I just gave you is where it downloads the .debs to.
<Frawgie> Mercury ok, brb
<ColdFlo> no i dont like wifi
<Typwn> I'm trying to setup my wireless internet. I have a WMP54g v4 and it sees my access point, just shows 0%
<FusE> >.<
<Typwn> Anything?
<sinthetek> and with this new uuid thing, i don't know how to fix it. i've been just using mkswap/swapon manually for a while now, but i would like to figure out how to get it working properly
<sinthetek> s/working/activating
<slytherin> Photocopy: Install sun-java5-jre package
<Photocopy> k...
<xoRock> Dangerous, there is no xorg.conf, login screen is blank, root desktop si blank, my user desktop is okay
<JasonWoof> Photocopy: click Applications (top left) then on Add/Remove...
<Photocopy> what category is it in?
<ColdFlo> excuse me installing ubuntu =s put in dvd then follow menus yes?
<JasonWoof> Photocopy: that's a much simpler way to install things
<Photocopy> jasonwoof
<Cubey> hello
<bastidraZor> Mercury, i prayed to Lord Xorg and he magically fixed my nVidia issues.. i also had to sacrifice a small lamb
<Mercury> bastidraZor: Oh.
<JasonWoof> Photocopy: it doesn't have everything though, so maybe that doesn't work for your needs
<unagi> anyone know how to convert .flv to .mov on ubuntu?
<ColdFlo> i dled the dvd off ubuntu site shet didnt work i wanna do aigxl +beryl
<slytherin> sinthetek: You can find UUID of a partition. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Mercury> bastidraZor: Damn, I'm just a Debian devel and Xorg developer, not one of those lords. :)
<JasonWoof> unagi: ffmpeg can handle some .flv files
<unagi> i haven't figured out ffmpeg
<Cubey> Funny how life repeats itself. i'm having a problem I did the last time I did an ubuntu installation and I don't remember how I corrected it. or maybe I never did, I'm needing the VP61 codec to work
<ColdFlo> what am i to do if install dvd didnt work?
<Photocopy> its not on that list though i checked, jasonwoof
<JasonWoof> unagi: ffmpeg infile outfile
<Photocopy> thanks anyway
<Photocopy> slytherin i think i got it
<slytherin> sinthetek: Or also, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Frawgie> Mercury! I LOVE YOU! IT WORKS!
<Typwn> Can anyone help? I'm trying to setup my wireless internet. I have a WMP54g v4 and it sees my access point, just shows 0%. I've WEP, no WEP, static IP, DHCP, disabling roaming, wtc.
<ColdFlo> hello?
<bastidraZor> Mercury, do you accept small children as payment for services rendered.. i could father a few if so
<bastidraZor> Frawgie, awesome
<Frawgie> lol
<Mercury> bastidraZor: I prefer cash or hardware. :)
<sinthetek> slytherin: i believe it's mentioned here in fstab, but it doesn't seem to work with the mount command and isn't being recognized/activated at boot
<Cubey> VLC is supposed to support VP61 however it's output message states it can't decode it
<ColdFlo> hey im talking to you shets
<slytherin> Cubey: Is VP61 implemented by anyone? I mean by ffmpeg or mplayer project?
<cozby> how do you get a list of installed packages?
<sinthetek> slytherin: whatever update switched it to using uuids edited fstab improperly maybe?
<bastidraZor> Mercury, with children you could turn them to slave labor .. which in the long run would be a steady paycheck
<unagi> [video4linux2 @ 0xb7f2c2d0] Missing/Wrong parameters
<unagi> Could not find video grab device
<Mercury> bastidraZor: Checks work, but not paypal or credit at this time. :)
<slytherin> ColdFlo: File a bug
<bastidraZor> heh
<Cubey> slytherin, VLC unless I'm mistaken..
<martman> i added a new solution to my X config, but i dont see it listed under screen resolutuon prefs. how can i fix this
<ColdFlo> pssssht
<Eleaf> Mercury, do you know why nvidia-glx-new isn't installed by default (what is it?)
<slytherin> ColdFlo: Before that check that DVD is not corrupted
<Mercury> bastidraZor: Nah, I can't be bothered to deal with it.
<ColdFlo> it wasnt im getting another copy
<bastidraZor> Mercury, yeah.. to much clean up
<ColdFlo> i think its incompatibility
<slytherin> sinthetek: It is possible. UUIDs were introduced in feisty
<sinthetek> slytherin: i don't see the uuid that is in fstab
<Typwn> Can anyone help? I'm trying to setup my wireless internet. I have a WMP54g v4 and it sees my access point, just shows 0%. I've WEP, no WEP, static IP, DHCP, disabling roaming, etc. Can anyone help? I've looked on the forums and nothing was really fixing my question.
<Mercury> Eleaf: To be honest, I figured out the workaround I told Frawgie and stopped looking for why nvidia_legacy was getting loaded.
<sn4cks> is there an apt-get for the java run-time environment plug-in for firefox?
<lkthomas> hey guys
<sinthetek> hrm...
<lkthomas> any of you use vserver on feisty ?
<Eleaf> Mercury, well what is nvidia-glx-new
<Mercury> Eleaf: Since it wasn't my box, and that solution worked, I wasn't in a position to bother to try and fix it.
<slytherin> !java > sn4cks
<ColdFlo> anyone here running beryl?
<Mercury> Eleaf: Obsolete already. :)
<Eleaf> Mercury, ??
<bastidraZor> already?
<sinthetek> weird, this problem has existed on my system for a while but i only recently upgraded to feisty (ie yesterday and rebooted this morning)
<bastidraZor> nice
<TheCreationist> Is there a way to force the generation of thumbnails for videos/pictures in Nautilus?
<Mercury> Eleaf: Alright, my memory is rusty so give me a minute to dig up the version numbers?
<sinthetek> i've had uuids in there since and no swap since before then
<sn4cks> slytherin: thanks a bunch!
<Frawgie> Eleaf, im using the driver from nvidia's website, the 100.14.* one
<slytherin> Cubey: Have you tried installing all gstreamer plugins and using totem?
<Eleaf> Frawgie, noice!
<MTecknology> how can I remap input events? like remapping 121 to 1 and unknown as of now to 3
<brando> slytherin: im getting an error which doesnt allow ndisgtk to run ill copy the terminal
<Frawgie> Eleaf, it should support your 6200 also
<ColdFlo> ubuntus forums and support pages are pretty thin
<brando> ndis-gtk
<Eleaf> Frawgie, I am using nvidia-glx-new
<Dangerous> shut up ColdFlo
<slytherin> brando: What error?
<BlendArt> hello if you wanted to create a chatroom do we just join it?
<Eleaf> Frawgie, just wondering why it's not installed by default.
<SwordManX> hello
<ColdFlo> what is nvidia glx
<avis> ColdFlo, i often have better luck on the forums that i do on freenode
<Dangerous> i personally had the easiest install with ubuntu than any other distro
<haviers> anyone have experince setting up nomachine's NXbuiler?
<SwordManX> whats a good newsreader or leecher for ubuntu?
<ColdFlo> dangerous not my fault if noobs use ubuntu
<ColdFlo> lol
<slytherin> Dangerous: Watch your language please.
<unagi> ffmpeg doesnt make sense to me =(
<linuxor> Hi. please How to join file1.swf and file2.swf on FILE.swf? thx..
<Jordan_U> ColdFlo, It is the Proprietary nvidia driver
<slytherin> SwordManX: liferea
<brando> hmmm sry at the end it comes up with an AttributeError: 'NonType' object has no attribute 'group'
<Mercury> Eleaf: In the beginning nVidia had a unified driver system, one driver package that worked for all their cards from the beginning of time to the present, and it was Good.
<avis> SwordManX, hellanzb works wonderful
<sinthetek> oh well, thanks a lot. i should be able to figure it out from here
<martman> i added a new solution to my X config, but i dont see it listed under screen resolutuon prefs. how can i fix this
<BlendArt> how do we create a new chatroom for freenode?
<ColdFlo> avis its ok we cant learn to be nice in realtime
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to convert .flv to .mov?
<Photocopy> slytherin
<ColdFlo> irc warps the atmosphere
<avis> ColdFlo, i certainly wasn't rude
<Cubey> slytherin, thanks, i bet that's the problem. installing gstreamer plugins and such now.
<Eleaf> Mercury, ye
<ColdFlo> all the sudden everyone was on a power trip
<Mercury> Eleaf: And then around the time of the 71xx drivers it got to be too bloody much of a pain to support the latest and greatest cards in the same driver as something that can barely do OpenGL.
<Photocopy> it appeares to have worked slytherin
<xubuntu> how can i get sound whilst watching video? thanx
<slytherin> Photocopy: Good. :-)
<ColdFlo> jordan can you do any cool desktop manipulation with that?
<slytherin> xubuntu: Which video?
<Photocopy> slytherin
<Photocopy> after this ill need morehelp...
<Jordan_U> ColdFlo, If you have an nvidia card it is required for Compiz / Beryl
<Mercury> Eleaf: And there was a great cry and gnashing of teeth as there was the Split, where one version of the driver was needed for older cards, and another for newer cards.  But all was well, as it could be labeled old, and all was good.
<bastidraZor> speaking of children.. i am needed
<Photocopy> =D cause i have another seperate problem
<Frawgie> Eleaf, what was that you had installed, the Com* something?  Isnt it for desktop manipulation or something?
<ColdFlo> oh i see cool i thought that sounded related good deal
<slytherin> Photocopy: If I am here then sure. I may go to meeting after sometime.
<ColdFlo> im an nvidia whore
<bastidraZor> nVidia 5200 == older card
<martman> unagi http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569700.html?sid=84810106ac7836f375b78ba25554f305
<ColdFlo> i have every new card
<ColdFlo> i have 79 series
<MTecknology> how can I remap input events? like remapping 121 to 1 and unknown as of now to 3 - these are button click events
<Eleaf> Frawgie, compiz, it's a 3d window manager; pretty popular
<ColdFlo> 68series
<Frawgie> thats the one, thanks :)
<Mercury> Eleaf: But behold, there was still pain in the land of nVidia driver maintainers, and so there was another split in the time of 96xx, once more dropping support for older cards (but not as old as the 71xx drivers handle) in favor of newer cards.
<Photocopy> slytherin
<Eleaf> Frawgie, compiz/beryl
<martman> unagi i think it can convert to pretty much anything
<Typwn> Can anyone help? I'm trying to setup my wireless internet. I have a WMP54g v4 and it sees my access point, just shows 0%. I've WEP, no WEP, static IP, DHCP, disabling roaming, etc. Can anyone help? I've looked on the forums and nothing was really fixing my question.
<unagi> i just dont understand how to make it do that
<Photocopy> slytherin, it did not work.
<Cubey> hm, something else. maybe this is something simple but I can't figure out how to change the clock in KDE from 24hour format to AM/PM
<Photocopy> Firefox still says missing plugins...
<Eleaf> Mercury, wow
<ColdFlo> i think coders are just lazy
<slytherin> Photocopy: What did not work?
<ColdFlo> a port they have done a million times before
<Mercury> Eleaf: And there was _great_ crying and ganshing of teeth among the distributions, for behold they now had to choose between _three_ different driver versions, and this caused much trouble for those that had called the 71xx driver old, for now there was another not quite as old.
<ColdFlo> shouldnt take much time
<ColdFlo> but it does
<ColdFlo> nvidia also doesnt get all their stuff signed
<Photocopy> slytherin; my installation of the package apparently
<Frawgie> Ok, here's another one for ya now.  I try to use apt-get install <package> and it keeps telling it cant find one as if its not even trying to go out and find it.
<Mercury> Eleaf: And behold, there were support issues, and holes made in walls by the heads of distribution packagers.
<ColdFlo> but with ms charging them up the wazoo i dont blame them
<slytherin> Photocopy: What is error?
<Photocopy> slytherin it said success in synaptic, but it doesnt give an error
<lkthomas> does ubuntu support jail ?
<Eleaf> Mercury, haha, I see.
<Photocopy> just appears exactly like how running an applet without java normally looks in firefox
<Photocopy> its a white square with a green puzzle piece saying missing plugin
<Mercury> Eleaf: And then there was the great renumbering, and drivers have become 100.14.n, and the potential for yet another Split.
<Eleaf> Mercury, there should be a messaging system that says if you have this card and up, upgrade to nvidia-glx-new.
<Cubey> nsv warning: unknown codec VP61
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, It doesn't need to connect to the internet to check the list of available applications
<slytherin> Photocopy: Did you restart Firefox?
<Photocopy> yup
<TheCreationist> Is there a way to force the generation of thumbnails for videos/pictures in Nautilus?
<Mercury> Eleaf: And the distribution packagers started screaming and yelling and throwing things.
<dissection> Hello, I have a question regarding drivers. I have an LG RD2030 phone which has an inbuilt modem for connecting to the internet. The cellphone carrier website has Linux driver has a Linux driver which says it'll workf or this phone and a few other LG phones listed. But the OS mentioned is Fedora and RedHat. Will it be okay to install it in Ubuntu or will it not work? I don't know how to uninstall if it doesn't work. It gave me a USB error wi
<Typwn> Can anyone help? I'm trying to setup my wireless internet. I have a WMP54g v4 and it sees my access point, just shows 0%. I've WEP, no WEP, static IP, DHCP, disabling roaming, etc. Can anyone help? I've looked on the forums and nothing was really fixing my question.
<slytherin> Photocopy: Try this command, sudo update-alternatives --config java , and then restart firefox.
<Frawgie> Jordan_U it did all day yesterday though, it would go out and download the ones i needed and install them.  now its not even trying :(
<Mercury> Eleaf: IMHO, Ubuntu should adopt the same scheme that Debian nvidia package owner has done, calling them nvidia-legacy-71xx, nvidia-legacy-96xx, etc.
<Photocopy> slytherin
<slytherin> dissection: It should work
<Mercury> Eleaf: No more of this old, current, new stuff.
<ColdFlo> dissection thats a little too specific
<ColdFlo> thats something you just have to fiind out
<Photocopy> i just want you to know i use xubuntu, if it makes any difference
<Photocopy> ill try that command
<Mercury> Eleaf: Anyhow, that is the tale of why we have nvidia-glx-new.
<gravemind> I need help with Chrono Trigger
<slytherin> Photocopy: No it doesn't make a difference
<martman> i added a new solution to my X config, but i dont see it listed under screen resolutuon prefs. how can i fix this
<dissection> ColdFlo, so its safe to install? I don't know how to uninstall it if it doesn't work.
<Eleaf> I see Mercury
<Mercury> Eleaf: And why the people maintaining those packages don't want to answer email asking why right now. :)
<ColdFlo> well you better learn
<Eleaf> ;p
<crippler> I was wondering if anyone could give me a tip on using WINE. I have installed a game program called steam and gotten tha game counter-strike to work like i wanted. but i cant see the text on the program, steam, that runs the game. Any suggestions?
<astro76> !rpm | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dissection> yikes
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, What are you trying to install?
<ColdFlo> data is unforgiving
<dissection> astro76, rpm as in the files will be with .rpm extension?
<ColdFlo> you are messing with large amounts you have to be able to have it conffigured properly
<Mercury> Now, if there are no more questions for me, I've got a kernel patch or two to write. *grumbles*
<Frawgie> Jordan_U compiz/beryl
<ColdFlo> otherwise it doesnt work
<Photocopy> slytherin:   update-alternatives unknown argument `-
<ColdFlo> and it doesnt care
<gravemind> Is anyone here familiar with using snes9x and Chrono Trigger, and can tell me how to hold L and R and press A?
<FusE> My /etc/network/interfaces file was accidently deleted, is there anyway I can restore it
<Photocopy> nm
<Photocopy> i see my mistake
<Photocopy> hold on
<Typwn> Can anyone help? I'm trying to setup my wireless internet. I have a WMP54g v4 and it sees my access point, just shows 0%. I've WEP, no WEP, static IP, DHCP, disabling roaming, etc. Can anyone help? I've looked on the forums and nothing was really fixing my question.
<Photocopy> Slytherin
<raylu> how can you have WEP and n o WEP?
<Photocopy> i get this error?
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, Feisty comes with Compiz installed and in earlier versions it is only available in Universe IIRC
<Photocopy> There is only 1 program which provides java
<Photocopy> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<metbsd> after editing zone file, how do i activate it?
<slytherin> Photocopy: Don't spaces between -. It is --config
<raylu> how do I specify what device apache should use (when binding)?
<astro76> dissection, if it's for fedora or redhat I'm assuming theyre .rpm
<Photocopy> yeah i know slytherin, i figured that out
<Photocopy> seen my error thingy now?
<slytherin> Photocopy: Ok. Let me think
<FusE> My /etc/network/interfaces file was accidently deleted, is there anyway I can restore it?
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, Beryl is in Universe for Feisty also
<martman> i added a new solution to my X config, but i dont see it listed under screen resolutuon prefs. how can i fix this
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, Make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<slytherin> dissection: Which country are you in?
<Jordan_U> martman, Probably a driver issue, what card?
<fnf> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Frawgie> Jordan_U ok, here's what I am trying to do so you can slap me if needed...I saw a short video in youtube that was showing the guy rotating the 'cube' desktop without just clicking on the desktops in the corner.  How do I set that up?
<fnf> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crippler> I was wondering if anyone could give me a tip on using WINE. I have installed a game program called steam and gotten tha game counter-strike to work like i wanted. but i cant see the text on the program, steam, that runs the game. Any suggestions?
<slytherin> Photocopy: OOps. you also need to install package sun-java5-plugin, sorry for misleading
<martman> Jordan_U ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
<martman> Jordan_U works with beryl fine it seems
<Photocopy> ugh
<raylu> Frawgie, beryl or compiz
<Photocopy> k
<Photocopy> brb slytherin im getting that
<martman> Jordan_U just wont let me change the resoltution
<ColdFlo> kiba dock beryl aigxl
<raylu> crippler, you need the tahmoa font, i believe
<raylu> crippler, it's in the winehq's appdb
<raylu> *tahoma
<swamych> hi
<ColdFlo> dang this one is 1.5 gigs
<ColdFlo> i want the 4 gig dvd
<Jordan_U> martman, Make sure you have the correct refresh rates and everything, you may also try fglrx but that will kill beryl
<Cubey> bleeh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/shooterboy]  by nalioth
<snake_> what is the command to configure xorg from the terminal
<snake_> ??
<dissection> slytherin: Sorry I got disconnected. I'm from India.
<bullgard4> ping 169.254.0.0 responds: "19 packets transmitted, 0 received, +12 errors, 100% packet loss, time 18000ms, pipe 3." What does 'pipe 3' mean?
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, Just go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<Frawgie> E: Couldn't find package beryl-core  is what i get from apt-get, do i HAVE to have the cd in there or is there a way to get it to download it?
<slytherin> snake_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mo0osah> snake_ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ColdFlo> this monitor can do 2300 x 1300 at 85hz
<Typwn> Can anyone help? I'm trying to setup my wireless internet. I have a WMP54g v4 and it sees my access point, just shows 0%. I've WEP, no WEP, static IP, DHCP, disabling roaming, etc. Can anyone help? I've looked on the forums and nothing was really fixing my question.
<Eleaf> Frawgie, that's not where you should enable compiz if you want anything new
<snake_> slytherin : thank you
<raylu> Typwn, how can you have WEP and no WEP?
<ColdFlo> 1024x768 @ 200hz
<Eleaf> Frawgie, if you want to try compiz, I would try compiz-fusion
<Typwn> raylu No protection
<revilodraw> snake: i had ur problem last week..u will get through it lol
<raylu> you mean your router supports both, Typwn
<raylu> ?
<slytherin> dissection: So I think it it reliance connection right? You will have to convert rpm package to deb package using alien and then install using dpkg
<caminomaster> Hello
<dissection> astro76, there are no .rpm files, and the README file says I have to type "sh install" to install it. What kind of file needs that command?
<Typwn> raylu The router is a linksys
<swamych> how can i download vpn for ubuntu
<dissection> slytherin: Yes reliance!
<Jordan_U> dissection, What are you trying to install?
<ColdFlo> on q3 when i strafe since i can do 140fov stretchwidescreen i start hitting strafe jumps and im flying
<raylu> Typwn, put it another way, do you want to connect with our without wep?
<caminomaster> How can I install now-playing amarok plugin for amsn?
<dissection> Jordan_U: Driver for my cellphone
<caminomaster> it isn't in the list
<slytherin> dissection: Ok. If they are not rpm package then they will work with Ubuntu. I think you will need to install using sudo sh install
<Typwn> raylu With if possible
<Photocopy> slytherin thanks much
<dissection> slytherin: Okay, I'm trying it now...
<Jordan_U> dissection, CD into the directory that the install script is in and run "bash install" ( not sh as it says )
<bulmer> dissection: type  file filename  this will tell you what kind of file it is
<Photocopy> java working now
<Jordan_U> dissection, There shouldn't be a difference if they made their script correctly, but many don't
<ColdFlo> oh man the new shits i been into is hddvd and bluray ripped to x264
<Photocopy> slytherin
<ColdFlo> fits on dvd or dvd9 and its almost as good as hd
<Cubey> slytherin, still no luck
<Photocopy> tomorrow ill be asking you how i get sound to work on this thing
<Photocopy> =D i gotta go tonight
<astro76> !ohmy | ColdFlo also see !offtopic
<ubotu> ColdFlo also see !offtopic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ColdFlo> infact its too good for most movies cause you can see pores in faces
<Photocopy> thanks for helping me get
<ColdFlo> lol watch language i didnt cuss anyone
<Photocopy> erm
<haviers> I'm having a bit of trouble setting up NXbuilder... I can't get the Setup.php part to work... I fill in the data on the page, but when I click accept, it tells me: "Cannot write dump file"
<raylu> oh...typwn, sorry, you can't respond to my msgs, can you?
<Photocopy> java
<dissection> install.sh: Bourne-Again shell script text executable
<dissection> Thats what it says
<iratik> alright ... here goes my question : http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=devvideo0rf2.png    , as you can see from dmesg... when i plug in the usb webcam -- it shows up and is identified properly ... i show that /dev/video0 is available.. (stat @ http://pastie.caboo.se/79366) ... why isn't camorama webcam viewer able to see the webcam (error message displayed in screenshot) ???
<Typwn> raylu I can, and I'm trying but doesn't seen to be working lol
<slytherin> Cubey: I am sorry, I lost the track
<Photocopy> /server irc.abxy.org
<Photocopy> damnit
<raylu> Typwn, you have to be identified to nickserv
<Jordan_U> dissection, Then they are idiots and you need to use bash and not sh as they say
<Typwn> raylu One sec
<Cubey> slytherin, s'ok
<Photocopy> this client is too weird
<slytherin> Cubey: What was the problem again?
<dissection> Whats the difference between bash and sh?
<ShooterBoy> How do i send faxes in Ubuntu
<iratik> ShooterBoy: hylafax
<ColdFlo> alt.binaires.hdtv.x264 ;X
<dissection> When I tried with sh in Ubuntu worked, the installation did start, but while configuring it gave me a USB error of some sort
<Cubey> VP61 won't play in VLC or anything else. VLC is supposed to support it.
<dissection> Okay I'll try bash
<ShooterBoy> iratik, how do i locate modem? It's in COM1 Port
<ColdFlo> binsearch.com ;x
<astro76> !offtopic | ColdFlo
<ubotu> ColdFlo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pedro> hola
<iratik> ShooterBoy: i'm not sure man... its like /dev/ttys0 or something along those lines
<slytherin> ShooterBoy: efax may help. I never used it myself.
<iratik> pedro: #ubuntu-es
<ColdFlo> how dare you tattle on me
<slytherin> ShooterBoy: Is it internal or external modem?
<kapace> soz, i was enjoying ubuntu and seeing how its soo similar to macOS, then i realized, ubuntu isn't based on mac, macos is an expensive version of ubuntu, am i right?
<Jordan_U> dissection, sh is like a rectangle, bash is like a square, on most machines sh is linked to bash so they are the same thing, but people shouldn't depend on it and so it's like asking for a rectangle when you really need a square just because people usually give you a square when you ask for a rectangle
<iratik> alright ... here goes my question : http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=devvideo0rf2.png    , as you can see from dmesg... when i plug in the usb webcam -- it shows up and is identified properly ... i show that /dev/video0 is available.. (stat @ http://pastie.caboo.se/79366) ... why isn't camorama webcam viewer able to see the webcam (error message displayed in screenshot) ???
<slytherin> ColdFlo: Watch your language and behaviour please.
<caminomaster> How can I connect amarok with amsn music plugin? I don't find the now-playing script---
<Jordan_U> dissection, And in Ubuntu sh is linked to dash which is a lot faster than bash but does not have all the functions ( it is POSIX compliant and nothing more )
<slytherin> iratik: What are permissions of /dev/video0?
<ColdFlo> lol aero glass beryl was looking a bit off at first but they fixed that
<iratik> slytherin: isn't it listed in the stat output ?
<ColdFlo> i think beryl is the new king
<slytherin> iratik: No, it is not. I don't see permissions bit.
<Sevk> it's 12:57 am
<Sevk> is it right
<iratik> slytherin: paste updated @ http://pastie.caboo.se/79366
<ColdFlo> no it isnt where you live greenland?
<Sevk> :)
<iakona724> does anyone know how to fix this:"user not known to the underlying authentification module"
<iakona724> i keep getting that when i try to install ubuntu 7.04
<slytherin> kapace: Wrond. mac OS is based on BSD which is one of the original favours of Unix. Ubuntu is based on GNU tools and Linux (which is Free implementation similar to Unix)
<FusE> Is there a way to copy all the old network information to a newer kernel from a old one
<iakona724> Can someone help me out with installing Ubuntu 7.04 and just trouble shoot me?
<snake_> i get an api mismatch error. nvidia kernel module is not the same with the x server module. what can i do to resolve this please
<slytherin> kapace: Apart form that Most of the tools in Mac OS are closed/proprietary. Ubuntu is mostly Free (as in freedom to modify)
<astro76> FusE, the kernel doesn't store any information... what are you trying to do?
<Cubey> humm
<kapace> ya
<FusE> astro76, ive had network problems for three days, my network works on a old kernel version (dapper/breezy) but hasn't worked since I ugpraded dapper to edgy
<kapace> but it has like the same screensavers :D
<FusE> ON edgy, I turned off security and it worked, In Feisty, it does not work at all
<slytherin> kapace: Similar, not same. :-)
<Frogzoo> FusE: what nic?
<FusE> "nic"?
<astro76> FusE, any configuration information is under /etc/, I wouldn't recommend blindly copying though
* slytherin leaving for coffee break
<iratik> why must you leave slytherin
<astro76> FusE, ethernet card
<iratik> you were the only one helping me
<FusE> sec I should have a log
<FusE> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30178/ is a lspci output
<iratik> FusE: try copying /etc/network/interfaces from edgy to feisty... if that doesn't work ... make sure you have the same /etc/hosts.allow, /etc/hosts.deny configuration in both
<iratik> if that doesn't work.. you may check to make sure iptables or some other firewall software is not running on oneversus the other
<FusE> I booted to dapper, upgraded = no network, disabled security = network, and upgraded to Feisty = no network at all
<g0dd3ss> HI can anybody help me, I am using ubuntu fiesty and my wireless usually connects automatically when  I boot, but it's stopped doing it all of a sudden, I don't know why I havent shanged anything. does anyone know how I can fix this? or manually start my wireless?
<FusE> g0dd3ss I fel your pain
<g0dd3ss> fuse lol yeah dammit im gonna reformat soon, stupid to do that for a silly lil problem but idk what else to do :-\
<astro76> g0dd3ss, what happens? why can't you connect manually?
<Cubey> lordy. flash isn't working either. i had no problem on the other machine. ugh
<FusE> Im getting clos etho
<iratik> FusE: personally.. for some crazy reason --- feisty had trouble with the exact same router i was using on dapper previously .....  i ended up using open dns in prepend-name-servers on /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: your ubuntu does not connect to that AP still?
<g0dd3ss> astro76 idk how im a stupid noob it usually just connect by itself
<FusE> iratik, so how would I go about fixing this
<kapace> what is 6.06's name?
<FusE> While keeping my security
<FusE> Dapper
<iratik> kaspace: dapper
<g0dd3ss> bulmer it sees the ip but idk how to get it to connect
<g0dd3ss> ap*
<kapace> k'
<Frogzoo> FusE: that nic will be well supported
<FusE> "will".....
<iratik> FusE:. you have to identify the problem... one --- (please tell me you are not trying to use wireless)
<Frogzoo> FusE: what's 'ifconfig eth0' say
<astro76> g0dd3ss, can you click on the network manager applet in your tray (next to the clock) and see wireless networks?
<megatill> good monirg :) how can i find out how hot my cpu is, with a programm not in bios?
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: when you say it sees the ip...what command you used to test that?
<iratik> FusE: then ... what frogzoo said --- ifconfig  see what your ip and default gateway are
<g0dd3ss> astro76 yes i see it there
<ColdFlo> has edgy eft ever slid one to fiesty fawn?
<FusE> Frogzoo Ill pastebin in a sec
<asaup> i get an api mismatch error. nvidia kernel module is not the same with the x server module. what can i do to resolve this please
<Frogzoo> FusE: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces with hit
<g0dd3ss> bulmer the ip looks all good using ifconfig. i can see the ap with wifiradar and kismet :-\
<iratik> FusE: make sure you can ping your default gateway
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: now, type ip a  and see if the nic has the ip address assigned
<pedro> buenos dias
<FusE> Froozoo k sec
<iratik> FusE: if you can get a response from your default gateway -- then try resolving a dns ...  ping ntp.ubuntulinux.org --- see if it can resolve that to an ip
<iratik> FusE: if it can't.. then its your dns configuration that is faulty
<trias> i have a reinstall problem where i tried to install the 32 bit fiesty over the 64 bit one but ended up with both
<iratik> in feisty.... the auto networking configuration will overwrite your resolv.conf file (the file normally used to specify name servers) .. you will need to find the section  "prepend-name-servers" in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bulmer> trias you have to select the same partition as the 64bit to overwrite it
<dissection> Jordan_U: It gives me a syntax error saying unexpected ")"
<iratik> get the addresses for the opendns servers ... and uncomment that section with those servers instead... --- then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<FusE> sec iratik
<iratik> alright ... here goes my question : http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=devvideo0rf2.png    , as you can see from dmesg... when i plug in the usb webcam -- it shows up and is identified properly ... i show that /dev/video0 is available.. (stat @ http://pastie.caboo.se/79366) ... why isn't camorama webcam viewer able to see the webcam (error message displayed in screenshot) ???
<Jordan_U> dissection, Ok, check the script and see if it starts with #! /bin/sh
<Jordan_U> dissection, If it does then change the sh to bash there also
<trias> bulmer, ok i just selkected option 1 obviously the wrong choice what should i do now?
<FusE> iratik, Frogzoo: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30190/
<Jordan_U> dissection, And if it works after that then send them a bug report
<bulmer> trias: depends what you want done...you want to erase the 64bit since you have the 32 bit already installed?
<iratik> FusE: did you do everything i said?
<John`> hmm I don't know if anyone have this problem but.. I try to use xmms to listen to music and if I play mplayer or something, it doesn't have any sound
<FusE> havent pinged yet
<Eleaf> hi
<iratik> oh what the heck man
<trias> bulmer, yes the 32 bit is working fine i want to remove the 64 bit and add the space to the 32 bit
<dissection> Jordan_U: Yes it does. So change to #! /bin/bash?
<iratik> the first thing i told you FusE: "tell me you are not trying to connect via wireless"
<Frogzoo> FusE: you're trying to bring up the wireless nic ?
<Jordan_U> dissection, Yes
<dissection> Jordan_U: Okay let me try it..
<FusE> Im trying to connect to my network via wireless
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<John`> anyone have that problem?
<bulmer> trias: you can erase that partition assigned to 64bit
<SurfnKid> i need some help changing permissions on some files
<FusE> iratik, I cannot be wired, its a distance issue
<Jordan_U> FusE, What chipset?
<SurfnKid> and it requires a skilled user
<trias> bulmer, ok how do i do that?
<Frogzoo> !wifi | FusE
<ubotu> FusE: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iratik> FusE: i'm out man.... all i can tell you is that you haven't configured that right as far as i can tell
<SurfnKid> sup Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: /wave
<FusE> Frogzoo, Ive ben googling and wiki'ing for three days
<John`>  I try to use xmms to listen to music and if I play mplayer or something, it doesn't have any sound
<SurfnKid> heh
<FusE> I tried ndiswrapper
<Frawgie> Jordan_U i installed the fusion version, but nothing works in it, so i have to turn it on or seomting? :P
<iratik> FusE: noone is really going to tell you what will work.... you will just get RTFM thrown in your face
<FusE> RTFM?
<Sensae> I wiped track 0 on one drive out of my RAID 1 set, but seatools wouldn't let me do the other. Now the drive that hasn't had track 0 wiped can't even be read to. Anyone have any suggestions?
<SurfnKid> is there a way to do a chmod batch?
<SurfnKid> on all files and folders?
<bulmer> trias for one, you have to mount that 64bit partition then erase it,
<FusE> iratik, how would I go about verifying if it is a dns issue
<astro76> John`, it uses oss I believe, it's outdated in several ways, you should look into audacious or beep, which are new forks of xmms
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, Compiz Fusion is still very Beta
<bulmer> SurfnKid: write a script ?
<iratik> FusE: well.. dude--- okay... can you get to your default gateway
<SurfnKid> bulmer, no idea really
<iratik> FusE: paste this
<John`> astro76: what is audaciou and beep?
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: chmod -R
<SurfnKid> bulmer,  i know nothing of python
<FusE> I typed ping (router ip) and it just hang'ed, no reply
<iratik> welll.. dude i see why!
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo, ah
<maddog39> hallo
<FusE> ?
<bulmer> SurfnKid: there is bash, perl and other scripting languages in linux other than python
<iratik> you don't even have an IP address
<trias> bulmer, ok i mounted it how do i erase it?
<FusE> wher
<kooz> whois
<kooz> does that work here?
<SurfnKid> bulmer, ok let me rephrase, i know no programming languages, im an integrator and network engineer, :(
<maddog39> i have a question thats not really ubuntu related but dunno where else to ask
<bulmer> trias what the name of the mount point ?
<astro76> John`, audacious and beep-media-players are audio players that look like xmms, but are up to date
<Dangerous> #Fc
<Dangerous> what is the channel for fedora?
<maddog39> its programming related however
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo, I copied some files to a disk and everything is 'root' and Im trying to change a few foldres with a gizillion files to a specific user
<John`> hmm thanks
<astro76> John`, they both do winamp skins
<avis> what reasons would a person choose to use the low latency kernel ?
<g0dd3ss> screw this, i go to reinstall now XD fun fun fun
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, just use chmod / chown -R
<maddog39> im trying to move an app i started developing in php-gtk over to something else because im having issues with the php-gtk binding now
<Dangerous> whats the channel for fedora core?
<FusE> g0dd3ss
<FusE> Just wait
<trias> bulmer, "/media/disk"
<maddog39> and i cant decide between C or Python
<bulmer> SurfnKid: well as someone suggested maybe chmod -R  assuming they are all under one directory
<Jordan_U> avis, Serious AV work
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U, ok you just spoke to me in chinese
<FusE> Dangerous, did you check #fedora
<g0dd3ss> lol wait for what i could have had it reinstalled hours ago :P
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: sudo chmod -R
<kooz> 
<Dangerous> yes
<bulmer> trias then rm -rf /media/disk/
<Dangerous> i guess i am in there... only 48 peeps :(
<FusE> Dangerous... apparently not, #fedora exists
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo, and how do i give it read and write to all  ?  777 ?
<Jordan_U> !permissions | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Skrypt> Can someone help me? It's a sound issue. Onboard nf3 sound on 32bit Ubuntu w/ Feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3030313#post3030313
<Dangerous> apparently yes i did, since i'm in there just didn't realize
<FusE> iratik, where does it say that I do not have an IPaddr
<iratik> FusE: do you see an ip address in your ifconfig?
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U, thanks
<iratik> FusE: do you see a default gateway ?
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, np
<maddog39> any1 have any opinions?
<trias> bulmer, it comes up with many permission denied messages
<RoC_MasterMind> beep is discontinued as of 2005, audacious is the living fork.
<g0dd3ss> one last before reinstall hah.... HI can anybody help me, I am using ubuntu fiesty and my wireless usually connects automatically when  I boot, but it's stopped doing it all of a sudden, I don't know why I havent shanged anything. does anyone know how I can fix this? or manually start my wireless?
<bulmer> trias do it as root...using sudo
<kapace> what should you *not* do if you have ntfs write enabled?
<iratik> FuSE: all i can tell you ... is i don't know jack about wireless on ubuntu -- all i know is i couldn't get it to work -- i bought a 100 foot cord... and ran it from the router downstairs up along the side of my house to get internet on here
<FusE> iratik, whenever it needs to dhcp, I get the "no dhcpoffers found" "no lease found"
<iratik> FusE: &&
<John`> astro76: does audacious support last.fm plugin?
<FusE> ?
<John`> astro76: for feisty that is
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: i tried to help you. but you kept forgetting to prefix a nick, so i miss your follow up questions
<Jordan_U> iratik, Wouldn't it have been easier to buy a supported card instead?
<dissection> Jordan_U: When I run install.sh again, it overwrites the file in /etc/rconnect/ back to sh
<astro76> John`, according to the package description it does
<iratik> Jordan_U: meh.... i didn't want to screw with it --- i know the hard wire cord will always work
<FusE> bulmer, mind repeating it for me? Ive got pretty much the same error, no network on ufeisty but had on udapper
<RoC_MasterMind> Jordan_U, no way, 100 foot ethernet cable is $10 on newegg and you don't have to find one that's "linux comaptible"
<g0dd3ss> bulmer sorry yes the wireless has an IP, i set it static. havent touched the settings and it worked this morning
<bulmer> FusE: which comment i made?
<FusE> sec ill look up
<astro76> !audacious-plugin-extras | John`
<astro76> !info audacious-plugin-extras | John`
<ubotu> john`: Package audacious-plugin-extras does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: so your AP can assign a static ip address to your ubuntu?
<Frawgie> im running a linksys wWUSB54G v1 USB adapter on here, took me a bit to get it to work
<iratik> Whenever the vendors who make wireless cards quit giving microsoft reach arounds to facilitate their domination of the home-user market as a final hinderance to the propagation of linux in the home market .. i'll get a wireless card and install it on ubuntu
<John`> astro76: I guess I have to install it from the tar file at the site huh?
<g0dd3ss> bulmer no i set the static address in ubuntu myself
<FusE> Frogzoo, any ideas?
<iratik> untill then ... its quicker to slap a cat5 cable along the side of my house
<John`> astro76: and there is no repo for feisty yet
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: and the ip address you assigned is not known to the AP..so dont expect it to be served by the AP
<astro76> John`, something's weird here
<John`> astro76: what do you mean?
<iratik> microsoft would rather make deals with vendors of wifi cards to make it difficult for anyone to use wireless on ubuntu -- so that people will give up and just use vista or xp ..... thats bs -- i'm proud to have a blue ribbon of cable snaking aroudn my house
<g0dd3ss> bulmer huh? i set it the way i always set it, usually works fine
<astro76> John`, I see it in my synaptic, I'm only using standard feisty repos and medibuntu
<trias> bulmer, i get "rm: cannot remove directory `/media/disk/': Device or resource busy
<trias> "
<John`> astro76: I see it too, but its not an up to date version
<SurfnKid> ok i gotta read some more
<g0dd3ss> gateway 192.168.0.1 , ap 192.168.0.10, ubuntu 192.168.0.5
<John`> astro76: the version at main site islike 1.3.2 or something
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: whats the ip address you assigned to your ubuntu? whats the ip address range used by the AP?
<Jordan_U> trias, You need to unmount the partition first
<iratik> alright ... here goes my question : http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=devvideo0rf2.png    , as you can see from dmesg... when i plug in the usb webcam -- it shows up and is identified properly ... i show that /dev/video0 is available.. (stat @ http://pastie.caboo.se/79366) ... why isn't camorama webcam viewer able to see the webcam (error message displayed in screenshot) ???
<trias> ok
<g0dd3ss> bulmer  gateway 192.168.0.1 , ap 192.168.0.10, ubuntu 192.168.0.5
<bullgard4> ping 169.254.0.0 responds: "19 packets transmitted, 0 received, +12 errors, 100% packet loss, time 18000ms, pipe 3." What does 'pipe 3' mean?
<bulmer> Jordan_U: trias cant erase it if dismounted noh?
<astro76> !info audacious-plugins
<ubotu> audacious-plugins: Base plugins for audacious. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 628 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<lambertz> Hello, I have 2 .part files (half/half)... How I extract the two to the same file? p.s.: i have the rar pkg.
<FusE> g0dd3ss, an Access Point is like a MAC addr
<g0dd3ss> fuse say waht
<John`> astro76: so which should I install?
<Cyber_Stalker> LOLL
<Jordan_U> bulmer, Oh, I thought he was just trying to get rid of the mount point for some reason, nvm trias
<FusE> type sudo (interface) scan
<Cyber_Stalker> i looked at that jpg
<FusE> it should find your ap
<Cyber_Stalker> and clicked "close" on the image :(
<Cyber_Stalker> stupid tyhing to do
<John`> astro76: I just really want the sound to work and with last.fm plugin
<iratik> Cyber_Stalker -- refering to me?
<RoC_MasterMind> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<astro76> John`, I'm trying to figure out why it shows up in my system from universe
<Cyber_Stalker> yea lol
<Cyber_Stalker> as in i was stupid
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: and you have the AP working as dhcp server right? so the 192.168.0.5 may not be usable as the AP controls the allocations of those ip addreses
<iratik> Cyber_Stalker.. thanks for at least looking at it ... you are the first person in 25 minutes
<John`> oh, you got a repo address from somewhere/
<John`> ?
<bulmer> trias try  sudo rm -rf /media/disk/*
<Jordan_U> iratik, I looked, I just can't help
<Frawgie> FusE, were you the one looking for the wireless help?
<John`> astro76: try sudo apt-cache
<FusE> Frawgie yes
<g0dd3ss> bulmer: no, the ap has dhcp turned off. the ubuntu laptop has windows installed on it also. i se the same ip addressing with windows and it is working fine. it is something scrwed up in ubuntu somewhere but idk where 8-\
<iratik> yeah..... i'm thinking i'm at a dead end here
<g0dd3ss> use*
<LaserLine> join #empathy
<FusE> Frawgie, are you Frogzoo?
<trias> bulmer, nothing seemed to happen
<FusE> !spam | LaserLine
<ubotu> LaserLine: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<FusE> Awww
<Frawgie> FusE ok, it took some digging on google and some wiki'ing, but I came up with a tutorial from all that (and no im not frogzoo) that works with my linksys wireless USB adapter
<FusE> Swet!
<revilodraw> hi! im using feisty on my dell inspiron 6400 with 2ghz core 2 duo processor and 2gb ram, and amarok 1.4.6 is very sloooow and lags a lot..it is the only prog i have trouble with
<FusE> my router is Linksys
<bulmer> trias: nothing is erased in /media/disk/ ?
<LaserLine> FusE: sorry forgot the /
<FusE> #empathy
<Frawgie> FusE im using a linksys wireless adapter with a US Robotics router, works perfectly for me, hang on and ill get you the info
<astro76> John`, yeah I know it's showing up in universe
<iratik> !info amarok
<LaserLine> meant telepathy
<FusE> Okay, you are a bad liar LasERLine
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: okay..on the ubuntu type this    netstat -rn and let me know the result
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<trias> bulmer, oh somethign must have happened the disk is now empty
<FusE> thanks Frawgie
<bulmer> trias: something did happen when you did sudo rm -rf   :)
<iratik> FusE: sorry i couldn't help you man.... you've got more guts than i
<Akuma_> anyone seen this before? /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<FusE> lol
<iratik> Jordan_U: thanks for trying
<John`> astro76: ok, tell me when you figure it out please
<dissection> Jordan_U: When I run install.sh again, it overwrites the file in /etc/rconnect/ back to sh
<yell0w> hey guys, what's the command to find the wifi driver that's running ?
<bulmer> trias now umount that /media/disk
<five_star> hey guys
<trias> bulmer, ok
<five_star> does vnc work on 7.04 yet or is that glitch still there?
<iratik> so i guess they don't have an #ubuntu-wireless channel yet
<PurpZeY> Is there a way to setup my soundcard so that the output to my speakers shows up as an "input" like, if someone was streaming my audio they could hear my mp3 stream direct rather than through a mic?
<trias> bulmer, done
<FusE> iratik
<Frawgie> FusE here's what I used, I started at the section" Windows Wireless Drives" and followed it step by step
<FusE> !ubuntu-wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-wifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FusE> #ubuntu-wifi
<Frawgie> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<Jordan_U> five_star, It is only a problem with Desktop Effects enabled
<astro76> John`, you sure you can't apt-get install audacious-plugins-extra ?
<bulmer> tiras: i am not familiar with diskpart..this is the app to add/subtract spaces to your existing ones (32 bit)
<FusE> thanks frawgie
<five_star> Jordan_U: :( but that's what I wanted to show to the person that would be VNCing in, what's the problem?
<John`> astro76: I haven't try that yet.. I just wonder if I should get the old version or the new one at the site
<astro76> John`, I tend to stick with what's in the distro unless there's a necessity otherwise
<Frawgie> Jordan_U the compiz-fusion isnt working :( how do i go back to the way it was?
<bulmer> trias  maybe  system -->administration --> disk   and look around to resize you partitions
<John`> astro76: all right, thanks
<trias> bulmer, ok i will look
<Jordan_U> five_star, AIGLX does not correctly convey what has changed on the screen so VNC doesn't think the screen has changed and doesn't try to update
<iratik> !info spca5xx
<ubotu> Package spca5xx does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<five_star> Jordan_U: is that what C/F uses?
<trias> bulmer, i have no disk in that menu do i need to install something?
<FusE> Frawgie, I installed ndiswrapper, but ill reboot
<Jordan_U> five_star, You can connect with x11-vnc and there is an option to refresh everything no matter what changes, it's slow but it works
<elpargo> hi I'm using df on my disk and it's missing a couple of GBs
<bulmer> trias hang on..let me see whats behind it
<Frawgie> FusE just follow it step by step, it werkd fer me :D
<elpargo> is there a more acurate tool?
<Jordan_U> five_star, That is what any 3D accelerated window manager uses
<krinns_> helo
<five_star> Jordan_U: how slow? also, where can I find a decent guide for VNCserver? Would it allow somebody from windows xp to do it? Also, figured, wasn't sure, I get them mixed up with driver names sometimes.
<krinns_> any one works on evolution
<bulmer> trias  its disks-admin..so try gksu disks-admin
<astro76> elpargo, you use df -h? what's it say and what do you think it should say?
<Jordan_U> elpargo, Did you factor in the space taken by the file system itself?
<revilodraw> is anyone having trouble with amarok 1.4.6 being slooooow on feisty?
<FusE> Feisty Fawn should be renamed Feisty WifiFailure
<elpargo> astro76, yes it's giving 44Gb for my data partition while cfdisk says 46Gb
<FusE> Id like to see a ubuntu for Wifi
<bulmer> five_star: try the NxClient by nomachine ..extremely fast..you need to download it..google for NXclient
<revilodraw> fuse: mine works fine
<iratik> FusE: throw away your wireless card and get one that noone else has problems with
<Jordan_U> FusE, Works great for cards from manufacturers that give a damn
<LaserLine> five_star: for VNC you can go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<iratik> what did i say 20 minutes ago?
<FusE> I got mine free :P
<ChazGreymane> fuze, what wifi card you have again?
<John`> astro76: just checking, so you still using the old version in the universe?
<FusE> my dad brought it home
<five_star> bulmer/Laserline/Jordan_U thanks
<FusE> sec
<Jordan_U> FusE, Even some that don't like broadcom
<ChazGreymane> is it the dell broadcom 1390?
<elpargo> Jordan_U, don't think ext3 takes 2GB and I believe cfdisk does.
<astro76> John`, I haven't used/installed it
<iratik> "Whenever the vendors who make wireless cards quit giving microsoft reach arounds to facilitate their domination of the home-user market as a final hinderance to the propagation of linux in the home market .. i'll get a wireless card and install it on ubuntu"
<John`> astro76: oh ok
<trias> bulmer, when i type that i get the prompt no info displayed
<elpargo> FusE, on the contrary networkmanager is great.
<cozby> hey, ok, so I'm running dapper and the package i want is in feisty.. how do I go about getting it?
<bullgard4> ping 169.254.0.0 responds: "19 packets transmitted, 0 received, +12 errors, 100% packet loss, time 18000ms, pipe 3." What does 'pipe 3' mean?
<bulmer> iratik: am using an airlink101 cheap card for my ubuntu
<FusE> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30178/
<FusE> thats my network card
<bulmer> trias: gksudo must be in the gui not from a console
<avis> bulmer, i got an airlink101 wireless usb adaptor that just cost me $10 that works great in ubuntu
<iratik> FusE: take bulmer's advice
<FusE> I miss the dapper login sound
<iratik> FusE: then go back to dapper
<FusE> bulmer's advicE?
<elpargo> cozby, either you backport it, or get/find someone that did it or upgrade ur system.
<bulmer> avis I agree..i gave one to a friend...it works great for her
<elpargo> iratik, should it be simpler to redownload it?
<cozby> elpargo: thx
<iratik> elpargo: what are you talking about?
<revilodraw> is anyone having trouble with amarok 1.4.6 being slooooow on feisty?
<iratik> apparently airlink101 works well with feisty and only costs 10 bucks... i'd almost consider seeing what that's all about and getting one ... i spent 14 bucks on this cable that snakes around my house
<trias> bulmer, ok where do i enter it then?
<ChazGreymane> you have the amdtech. I have the dell broadcom one and it works after I found a post on it in the forums.
<elpargo> iratik, going back to dapper to get a sound...
<cozby> elpargo: ok on the website package search wmaker appears, however when i do apt-cache search wmaker, i get nothing? is it possible my cache is out of date?
<ChazGreymane> I thought maybe the 6400 was an alternate model to the e1505
<cozby> elpargo: it appears in both feist and dapper
<bulmer> trias on you graphical log-in..
<FusE> whats airlink101
<Frawgie> FusE what's the problem?
<PurpZeY> How do I setup an audio passthrough?
<elpargo> cozby, are you sure you got multiver or whatever that package is on?
<elpargo> is in, on*
<FusE> Frawgie, how do I verify that ndiswrapper is working
<Frawgie> ndiswrapper -l    see if your driver is listed
<bulmer> FusE: some East Indian knock off brand..lolz
<cozby> elpargo: multiversion?
<FusE> lol
<Frogzoo> FusE: ifconfig will show an ip
<FusE> so Im looking for adapter
<FusE> Frogzoo, doesnt
<cozby> elpargo: how might i go about turning thison?
<ChazGreymane> I have (i hope) a simple question, how do you change the default program for a certain file type?
<ChazGreymane> like I want .swf files to open in firefox
<elpargo> cozby, ups sorry multiverse, universe ,etc.
<trias> bulmer, I do not see where my graphical login needs the command
<Frawgie> brb
<cozby> elpargo: i'm not aware of what those are?
<cozby> elpargo: some setting for apt?
<Jordan_U> ChaoticGood, Right click -> properties
<elpargo> ChazGreymane, it's in the context menu 4th tap under properties
<bulmer> trias: i meant where you have your graphics stuff..like you can use your browser, but not from a console where its not graphical
<bulmer> trias where you can launch xterm
<elpargo> cozby, oh that's probably it, could someone send him the ubutu link for the different package repos.
<ChaoticGood> (2007-07-17 13:40:27) Jordan_U: ChaoticGood, Right click -> properties <<< huh?
<krinns_> hey
<cozby> cool thx
<FusE> bulmer, http://cgi.ebay.com/AirLink101-MIMO-XR-AWLH-5026-802-11g-PCI-ADATPER_W0QQitemZ270145318940QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45001QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<krinns_> any one use evilution as mail client
<FusE> ...
<Jordan_U> elpargo, its !repos | nick
<weltschmerz> how would i specify all 192.168 addresses to have access to a share?
<weltschmerz> 192.168.0.0 ?
<elpargo> ChaoticGood, bad command complete :)
<cozby> !repos | cozby
<ChazGreymane> sweet, thanks alot elpargo
<elpargo> ChazGreymane, np
<weltschmerz> right now I have that listed as my Allowed host/network
<elpargo> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> elpargo, np
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U, got them all switched to 777 thanks again
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, np
<cozby> thanks elpargo Jordan_U
<elpargo> cozby, you should get a PM with the info turning them on is really simple but you should know the differences.
<trias> bulmer, i am in the GUI if that's what you mean i don't see and Xterm.  I entered that command into a terminal from the GUI under applications/assessories
<Jordan_U> cozby, I guess ubotu is dead :(
<bulmer> Fuse i dont use the mimo ..the plain old 802.11g
<cozby> =/
<compengi> what's the name of the application that when you grove with the mouse over a media file it plays it
<BrendanM> hey, is there a way to see who's connected to my Samba shares and what they're accessing?
<bulmer> trias yeah thats the one
<cafuego> BrendanM: at the very least lsof
<elpargo> cozby, System -> software sources
<ub6ib9> Hey ppl i no dis is a little off topic but i really need help
<FusE> bulmer, which one should I get
<bulmer> Fuse i dont use the mimo ..the plain old 802.11g is what i use
<BrendanM> cafuego, any GUI options that you know of?
<trias> the command just gives me the prompt back no info given or window pops up
<ub6ib9> does anyone here have DEMONOID???
<elpargo> cozby, sorry Administration -> software sources
<FusE> bulmer, thers like 5, which one should I get
<ub6ib9> anyone here got a demonoid invite
<bulmer> FuSE for a desktop or laptop?
<ub6ib9> demonoid invite please
<Jordan_U> ub6ib9, No, ask again and get banned
<bullgard4> ChazGreymane: To change the default application to open a file of the highlighted type in Nautilus, right-click on the filename, select Properties -> 'Open With', and then change the setting in the field '...open with:' > Open.
<FusE> desktop
<elpargo> cozby, the checks are the repo find out in which one your package is and check it.
<g0dd3ss> doo doo dooo YAYYYYY REINSTALL
<bulmer> FusE: I have the plain old 802.11g..not speedup booster
<ChazGreymane> your alittle late bullgard4, but thanks alot. lol
<cozby> elpargo: cool, ill give that a go thx
<FusE> bulmer lol thers like 10
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: you never told me what the result of netstat -rn on ubuntu
<FusE> should I get a PCI, cardbus, usb
<bulmer> FusE: pick the one that matches your mobo..pci
<bullgard4> ChazGreymane: Excuse me that I wanted to help you.
<FusE> mobo?
<bulmer> motherboard
<FusE> hmmm, idk :P
<g0dd3ss> bulmer yeah sorry i tried to copy and paste it put it on a usb drive then move it to here but it wouldnt work and gahh! sorry. thanks for trying tho dude i appreciate it
<FusE> Im not a hardware person
<trias> bulmer, the command just gives me the prompt back no info given or window pops up
<FusE> the one I currently use bulmer, goes into the back with an antenna sticking up
<bulmer> g0dd3ss: okay good luck
<ub6ib9> need demonoid invite please
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ub6ib9> also jordan is gay
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<g0dd3ss> thanks 8-] 
<FusE> !spam | ub6ib9
<ubotu> ub6ib9: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<bulmer> FusE: same here..i have an antennae sticking out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<FusE> pci I guess
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c211-30-154-82.rivrw4.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<FusE> errrr
<FusE> lol
<FusE> k bulmer
<bulmer> trias so nothing in  system -> adminstration -> disk ?
<FusE> theres like 3 pci cards
<trias> bulmer, nope
<trias> bulmer, this is a fresh install except for xchat
<Hobbsee> ub6ib9: behave.
<bulmer> trias  type this....  disks   then press tab twice
<revilodraw> what is demonoid?
<Talcite> Why would I be getting trouble with installing ubuntu server 7.04 on a virtual machine?
<cozby> elpargo: ah, that was it, cheers mate =)
<Talcite> I've tried both VMware and VirtualBox
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-30-154-82.rivrw4.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Hobbsee
* ub6ib9 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (no demonoid for you. goodbye.)
<Jordan_U> Talcite, What kind of trouble?
<Talcite> The install completes perfectly, but the machine never boots up
<trias> bulmer, a "disksseekd" command wrote in
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c211-30-154-82.rivrw4.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Hobbsee
* Hobbsee shakes her head
<FusE> oh crap, bulmer, it says storage temperature on this thing: 70 degrees, it can get up to 89/90 in my room
<trias> bulmer, oops rather a "diskseekd" command wrote in
<elpargo> cozby, great be sure to learn about the repo's you will need it when installing third-party stuff.
<Talcite> Jordan_U: it never boots up
<FusE> Hobbsee, add "#ubuntu-wifi for Wireless" please
<FusE> Its an actual channel
<cozby> elpargo: cool, will do
<FusE> idk who made it
<Talcite> Jordan_U: install and reboot are flawless, the server just never starts for the first time
<Hobbsee> FusE: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<FusE> >.<
<eboyjr> How can I install an X11 mouse scheme on Ubuntu?
<FusE> bulmer, could temperature affect this
<Jordan_U> Talcite, Any errors? Does it get to GRUB ?
<MTecknology> anybody have any ideas  about this thread? i don't want to repost - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2826112#post2826112
<bullgard4> ping 169.254.0.0 responds: "19 packets transmitted, 0 received, +12 errors, 100% packet loss, time 18000ms, pipe 3." What does 'pipe 3' mean?
<bulmer> FusE: possibly..but am not sure
<FusE> but which one should I buy
<FusE> http://www.airlink101.com/products/awlh3026t.htm
<FusE> http://www.airlink101.com/products/awlh3028.html
<Talcite> Jordan_U: yeah, the grub has no problems. In VMware, it starts running rc.conf and freezes. In VirtualBox, it never begins loading the kernel. It gives some error with hex addresses and flags
<elpargo> FusE, try to get an intel card they have the best support, if we are still taking about wifi
<bulmer> trias  type this....  disks   then press tab twice would show if disks-admin is installed on your system
<FusE> elpargo, Im not rich >.<
<RoC_MasterMind> bullgard4, that's odd....most people have an upload pipe and a download pipe...you must have a 3rd pipe...like a mystery pipe!
<elpargo> FusE, that's like $40-50...
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, So when you press with xev you get a button 121?
* eboyjr can't figure out how to install an X11 mouse cursor theme.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, ya
<RoC_MasterMind> never seen that though bullgard4
<trias> bulmer, a "diskseekd" command wrote in
<bullgard4> RoC_MasterMind: What does the word 'odd' mean in your/min context? Say it in other words, please.
<FusE> elpargo, http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4609878?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG = good price
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, I think I can get that to equal a click if that is all you want ( not pressure sensitive or touch screen specific )
<bulmer> trias okay then, maybe you dont have disks-admin installed..so google for a diskpartitioning app for your system (feisty?)
<bullgard4> RoC_MasterMind: mine
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, how so?
<trias> ok
<eboyjr> Is X11 something for Beryl/Compiz/Emerald????
<Jester> haha
<RoC_MasterMind> bullgard4, odd means unusual.
<bullgard4> RoC_MasterMind: ok.
<elpargo> we need to get those dumb winmodem manufacturers bankrupt!
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Before I got right click working on my macbook I had to map F12 to right click, if I can remember how I did it you should be able to do the same type of thing
<RoC_MasterMind> I'm sure it's just some trivial stat...don't be concerned at all bullgard4
<mo0osah> !x11 | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RoC_MasterMind> !beryl | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Shaunie> hiyas
<RoC_MasterMind> Why are we recommending #ubuntu-effects instead of beryl or compiz-fusion?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, I'd really appreciate it
<Shaunie> does anyone know how i can upgrade from 6 to ubuntu 7?
<bullgard4> RoC_MasterMind: I am not much worried. I just wanted to know. Kind of curiosity. --  Thank you that you wanted to help.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, pressure sensitivity never really mattered to me
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Shaunie
<ubotu> Shaunie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<elpargo> FusE, there is a website that has all wifi cards listed + manufacturer + linux compatibility check there
<RoC_MasterMind> for a laptop I recommend Proxim Orinoco Silver PC Card.
<Gasten> RoC_MasterMind: Ubuntu-specific effect-problems?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone!
<elpargo> FusE, I really tell you spending twice as much in a quality card will get you way better range and quality.
<Gasten> RoC_MasterMind: but I agree. its probably better if they go in their upstream channel.
<FusE> my router is like 10 feet away from my comp
<RoC_MasterMind>  oh right...I guess I again forgot that anything besides ubuntu existed
<xoRock> what is the best app replacement in ubuntu for virtualdub?
<RoC_MasterMind> I guess being on #beryl #compiz-fusion and #ubuntu will do that to you.
<ama5> hey ya
<shiester_miester> what is the command to search for a text string inside of files in a particular directory?
<RoC_MasterMind> xoRock, ....maybe...maybe ffmpeg?
<Frawgie> how do i run a sudo command at startup without having to have to enter the password?
<RoC_MasterMind> shiester_miester, grep!
<concusser> I cant get any sound out of my line in on my soundblaster live
<xoRock> RoC_MasterMind, isn't it a codec?
<shiester_miester> RoC_MasterMind, doesnt grep just process output from something else :/
<FusE> elpargo, what about the $54 dollar one her: http://intel.links.channelintelligence.com/pages/showdealeritems.asp?nVID=11115&nRGID=328
<shiester_miester> RoC_MasterMind, like "locate blah | grep yada"
<bryantcaley> hi yall ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> !info ffmpeg > xoRock
<shiester_miester> gday bryan
<xoRock> !info fmpeg
<ubotu> Package fmpeg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sauvin> grep can process in OR out.
<shiester_miester> ah
<shiester_miester> handy
<bluebanana> in preferences, i see SCIM input setup, but i can't add Japanese language input support. pls help
<trias> bulmer, it appears it's called 'parted' and that it's already installed
<bryantcaley> anyone had luck with the Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM video card  .... its a laptop (PC)
<bluebanana> or perhaps I just don't know how
<ama5> any filipino here???? pls. ping me
<bryantcaley> gday shiester_miester ;] 
<bulmer> trias: then use it..am not familiar with the partd options
<LMNT_OX> hey all trying to connect to internet via PPPoE with Ubuntu? how do i do so???
<FusE> bulmer, what about the $54 dollar one her: http://intel.links.channelintelligence.com/pages/showdealeritems.asp?nVID=11115&nRGID=328
<elpargo> FusE, that link is wrong.
<FusE> errr no its not
<tupa> what's the difference between Desktop and Server edition disks?
<xoRock> RoC_MasterMind, ok thx, ill check it
<elpargo> FusE, then that's not a wifi card
<bulmer> FusE: I dont know man..pick whatever suits your budget..mine i picked the airlink101 because it was 15 bux when it was on sale..lolz
<FusE> tupa, Server edition is for, well, running a server
<bur[n] e1> server edition has no GUI
<tupa> FusE aha, and what if I use it for both !!
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, any luck?
<sauvin> Once I get Ubuntu installed on this machine, I don't imagine it comes with an IRC client. I prefer XChat. How to install it?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Still looking
<FusE> bleh
<sauvin> That, and Kopete. Are these available for ubuntu?
<MTecknology> sauvin, sudo apt-get install xchat
<FusE> tupa, then get desktop
<tupa> FuSE, why 2 discs, it would be wiser to do a network installation
<Jordan_U> sauvin, Applications -> Add / Remove
<Music_Shuffle_> sauvin, or you could just use Synaptic and find it.
<bur[n] e1> sauvin: applications -> add remove -> check xchat
<tupa> but ok, I'm installing desktop
<ama5> hey watz up man I need help
<ljsmithx> hello
<sauvin> Kk, thanks.
<RoC_MasterMind> !server > tupa
<elpargo> tupa, server + gnome = Desktop
<Frawgie> sauvin acutally, it does come with an IRC capable client, gaim will do it, but if you want xchat, do:  sudo apt-get install xchat
<Jordan_U> sauvin, It does come with Gaim ( though xchat is better for IRC )
<bluebanana> how do i get japanese language input support in ubuntu?
<tupa> mmmm, server lacks GUI
<bryantcaley> ubuntu detects my photo card!! it never did before....awesome
<sauvin> Yes, XChat is vastly preferable. :)
<RoC_MasterMind> tupa, exactly!  15MB of ram usage!
<Jordan_U> !japanese | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<sauvin> I'm jumping from Fedora Core 6.
<Pozaro> sup
<revilodraw> is anyone having trouble with amarok 1.4.6 being slooooow on feisty?
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, you may be mistaken. I'm not wanting to speak japanese here. I want to be able to type japanese in my computer.
<Pozaro> can anyone tell me how to get flash working in ubuntu i just installed it
<ljsmithx> should i install ubuntu over mac os x?
<ljsmithx> powerpc btw
<Pozaro> plzz
<RoC_MasterMind> !flash Pozaro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash pozaro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoC_MasterMind> !flash > Pozaro
<Frawgie> ljsmithx either way works as long as it isnt windows :)
<ljsmithx> HAHAHH
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, I figured that they would know, and I just realized that even if you were fluent you couldn't use that channel until the problem was fixed :)
<Pozaro> any one have macromedia flash working ?
<FusE> elpargo, what do you suggest
<Frawgie> I have all 3 here in front of me, give you 1 guess which one requires the most work
<ljsmithx> umm, mabey
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<FusE> !flash | Pzaro
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<ubotu> Pzaro: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> Pozaro, Works as good as possible for me
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<FusE> !flash | Pozaro
<ubotu> Pozaro: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<shiester_miester> !justask | ama5
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<ubotu> ama5: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ama5> HELP!!!!!
<ljsmithx> i dont have the os 10 install disks
<shiester_miester> ama5, stop it
<ama5> HELP!!!!!HELP!!!!!
<Jordan_U> !ops
<astro76> !ops | ama5
<mo0osah> Pozaro, it's Adobe Flash now :)
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<elpargo> FusE, I'm vias all my cards have been intel...
<FusE> !s[am | ama5
<ubotu> ama5: please see above
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s[am - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FusE> !spam | ama5
<ubotu> ama5: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Pozaro> yeah adobe :)
<ljsmithx> i dont have the os 10 install disks
<shiester_miester> looks like he stopped...
<ama5> k sory
<mo0osah> ama5 is your butt on fire?
<ama5> im new in ubunto
<FusE> ama5, type /disconnect for help
<mo0osah> What's the prbolem?
<ama5> i need help
<ljsmithx> ubuntu*
* mo0osah chuckles
<RoC_MasterMind> ama5, yeah well that is good way to get kicked out.
<ChazGreymane> I have another stupid question. what kind of themes can you use in a standard install of Ubuntu? I'm looking on Gnome-look.org and confused as to which themes I can use. lol
<tupa> WTF??, at least 256 MB RAM to run desktop install CD????, what about legacy PCs
<mo0osah> ama5 ask the question
<elpargo> ama5, start with behaving
<ama5> hahahah
<shiester_miester> ama5, being new is no excuse for deliberately annoying the crap out of everyone
<ama5> hahah so
<FusE> how is it that my name got highlighted when Chaz said that
<FusE> ama5, stfu
<astro76> !ohmy | FusE
<ubotu> FusE: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tupa> what if I don't have at least 256 MB RAM
<ljsmithx> you guys may need more help channells...
<tupa> ?
<elpargo> tupa, you may want to check out xubuntu
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, why dont you start one ;)
<Jordan_U> FusE, Whenever someone uses your name in a comment it gets highlighted in your client
<FusE> astro, we don't want kids reflecting his behaviour
<FusE> lol
<bastidraZor> xubuntu can run on little as 64mb
<MrTsunami> FusE: because there is a fuse in confuse :P
<elpargo> that will run in 16 or something ancient like that.
<RoC_MasterMind> tupa, you could use it, you will just use some of your swap space..make sure you got some of that...maybe 512MB?
<Frawgie> FusE he used the word "confused" and your name is in it :P
<FusE> lol
<ljsmithx> coz i dont know much about linux in general
<elpargo> ahh there you go 64.
<martman> i just enabled dektop effects, including the cube(to switch desktops). when ever i switch to a different screen i loose both panels
<martman> anyone know why>?
<tupa> elpargo I'm using Debian in legacy PCs, and both work fine, I wanted to see what are the differences with ubuntu
<sauvin> Does ubuntu use ext3?
<ljsmithx> this is confusiung
<FusE> I dont get why this is a 'family' channel, considernig it takes alot of knowledge to install ubuntu (ama5 got lucky)
<xoRock> instaled ffmpeg, its seem that it only work in terminal, is there anyway i can install the gui version?
<Jordan_U> sauvin, Yes
<tupa> does Ubuntu installs more stuff than Debian that requires more RAM?
<sauvin> Very cool.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ljsmithx> is there a powerpc ubuntu channel?
<RoC_MasterMind> sauvin, why...yes
<astro76> FusE, so set a good example
<Jordan_U> sauvin, Thought you can use whatever you want
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, No
<ljsmithx> dang
<RoC_MasterMind> xoRock, there's a GUI version?
<Frawgie> FusE acutally, the live cd makes it really easy :)  just wondering if ama5's timezone is right
<sauvin> Some distros are a bit limited, is my understanding.
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, You can ask here though
<FusE> lol
<FusE> Well, Im still without network
<xoRock> RoC_MasterMind, i dunno, ^^;
<ljsmithx> yeah i would, but this channells like flodding with questions
<Frawgie> FusE did that tutorial help at all?
<FusE> nop
<RoC_MasterMind> xoRock, the CLI version functions pretty well and is available to those with CLI and with a GUI.
<FusE> But I dont know If I did it correctly
<ljsmithx> i wish i new about apt-get before I stoped using ubuntu
<FusE> >.<
<Frawgie> fuse, you have the windows drivers for that card on hand?
<Frawgie> FusE, you have the windows drivers for that card on hand?
<ljsmithx> now im on mac
<Frawgie> oops, lag ><
<FusE> Frawgie, I have the drivers
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, I think I got it
<xoRock> RoC_MasterMind, i installed trough apt-get ffmpeg
<bur[n] e1> ljsmithx: i'm pretty sure ubuntu can work on mac hardware
<RoC_MasterMind> ljsmithx, that is a big thing to miss..but don't dispair, Ubuntu runs on Mac too!
<ljsmithx> it can
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, What is the keycode according to xev?
<xoRock> RoC_MasterMind, what should i do to get the GUI version?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, ?
<MTecknology> 121
<MTecknology> ??
<RoC_MasterMind> xoRock, I've never used one, the CLI version was fine for me.  Google around.
<Frawgie> fuse, ok, go to the directory where the drivers are and type:  ndiswrapper -i <driver name>.inf
<FusE> I did that
<ljsmithx> yes, i stoped using it on my x86 bomb beacause there was nothing telling me about installing apps
<FusE> ndiswrappers -l said my driver is installed
<Frawgie> fuse, ok, type:  ndiswrapper -l
<xoRock> RoC_MasterMind, ok thx
<Frawgie> k, did it say the device was detected?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Try running "xmodmap -e 'keycode 121 = Pointer_Button1' && xkbset m"
<ljsmithx> i got given my mac
<FusE> Frawgie, driver installed, device present
<ljsmithx> guys, there is a #ubuntu-powerpc
<ljsmithx> ZOMG!
<FusE> lol
<Frawgie> k, then all you should have to do is:   sudo depmod -a      then:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<FusE> thers alot of channels you probably dont know about
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, I guess I was wrong :)
<ljsmithx> LIAR!
<FusE> Frawgie did that
<ljsmithx> :D
<GraBBer2> What is Z in front of OMG? =p
<Dag_> Hey guys, I've been a long time Windows user, 12 years.
<Dag_> Now I went all Ubuntu!
<bur[n] e1> ljsmithx: it's not supported by new versions of ubuntu
<Dag_> Love Gnome, Ubuntu! :D
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, should it just begin working?
* shiester_miester pats Dag_ on the shoulder in consolation
<nathan_> What's the 'next' button in Beryl keybindings?
<astro76> Dag_, congratulations
<Frawgie> fuse, ok, type:  lfconfig and see if it shows the device, should be like:  wlan0
<Dag_> :D
<ljsmithx> bur[n] el, i know
<shiester_miester> thanks Dag_
<gravemind> Frawgie: doesn't he have to modprobe?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Yes, I guess that means it didn't :(
<MTecknology> :(
<Dag_> And it's really not so hard either, Ubuntu. I got my friends interressted too, specially with the Beryl installed :D
<Frawgie> gravemind he said he did that :)
<tupa> is gutsy the unstable version?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, there must be something i'm missing
<gravemind> Frawgie: cool beans :)
<ljsmithx> im thinking about doing it
<ljsmithx> the Z u ask?
<tupa> I don't know what to install, gutsy or feisty, I want the latest but not so unstable
<FusE> Frawgie, shows what device
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Can you pastebin the actual output from xev?
<Dag_> Do you guys know of any cool sites with 1240x1024 or something I think my desktop was, uhm, yeah backgrounds? Cool Linux backgrounds?
<Dag_> I needs them :>
<gravemind> tupa: feisty
<shiester_miester> I'm having a weird network problem.  I'm connecting through a router/modem via CAT5.  The modem connects to the Internet perfectly, but ubuntu doesnt.  About 50% of the time, it just doesn't get an internet connection, at all.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesnt fix the problem, the only thing that fixes it is restarting ubuntu until it starts working for no apparent reason
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, umm...... ok
<Jordan_U> tupa, Feisty
<Frawgie> fuse, should show the wireless device as wlan0 or something to that effect if the driver is working
<FusE> my interface is eth1
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, I'll just send it to a file and nopaste that
<eboyjr> When shutting down the computer, it does not completely turn off. The last thing that it says is "Will now halt". How can I make it so that it just turns off completely?
<ljsmithx> ZOMG! is more exitment than OMG!
<tupa> gravemind, and what is gutsy for?
<ljsmithx> ZOFMG
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, lol
<tupa> is it the developers version gravemind?
<ljsmithx> ZOMFG!*
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, pastein isn't in the repos... :)
<shiester_miester> tupa, gutsy is an unstable new version
<|GraBBer|> ljsmithx, k LoL So Z doesn't mean anything particular like the F does? =p
<shiester_miester> tupa, its not finished development yet, so we don't usually offer support for it
<ljsmithx> yes...
<astro76> !pastebin | MTecknology
<ubotu> MTecknology: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<telexicon> who needs help?
* ljsmithx runs
<shiester_miester> telexicon, me :P
<Frawgie> fuse eth1 is the normal NIC card, if there is nothing like wlan0 then the drivers arent working
<dissection> When I looked for my USB devices in terminal the last line shows this,,, [25429.994044]  ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<telexicon> shiester_miester, whats the problem?
<MTecknology> astro76, Jordan_U, sorry, I meant nopaste isn't in the repos
<sham> Can someone give me the name of an AIM client that has encryption? I can't get gaim to work with gaim-encryption or off the record, keep getting ABI version mismatch error messages
<dissection> I had removed the cable and connected it back. What do I do now, it just says its disconnected.
<FusE> >.<
<FusE> eth1 shows as a wirelss con
<Frawgie> fuse mine shows:  wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:79:80:05
<shiester_miester> (sorry for reposting this). telexicon: I'm having a weird network problem.  I'm connecting through a router/modem via CAT5.  The modem connects to the Internet perfectly, but ubuntu doesnt.  About 50% of the time, it just doesn't get an internet connection, at all.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesnt fix the problem, the only thing that fixes it is restarting ubuntu until it starts working for no apparent reason
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, I have had a wireless interface show up as eth1
<ljsmithx> :D
<ljsmithx> :D
<ljsmithx> :D
<ljsmithx> :D
<|GraBBer|> telexicon, Yes, but I am beyong help. ;) *shuts up and lets this be what it is supposed to, the ubuntu helpchannel* =)
<|GraBBer|> ^^beyond
<Frawgie> fuse jordan_u you both using pci cards?
<conorkirkpatrick> !flood | ljsithx
<ubotu> ljsithx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<conorkirkpatrick> oops
<homerhomer> is wireless better now in the new kernel
<conorkirkpatrick> soz
<homerhomer> ?
<FusE> Im using a pci card
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, Yes
<telexicon> shiester_miester, can you pastebin the output if ifconfig
<ljsmithx> sorry ill stop wit the :D
<shiester_miester> telexicon, the thing is, its working fine now.  will it still be helpful?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, just to get a general sense
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30192/ lines 74-76 will probably be of interest
<Frawgie> fuse jordan_u ahh that might be why, mine is USB.  ok then fuse, all you should have to do is go to System > Administration > Network to configure the connection
<Jordan_U> homerhomer, The framework is better, but just like before if there are good drivers for your card it will work, if not it won't
<telexicon> shiester_miester, what type of router?
<krinns_> hey
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, those lines occure when I tap the pen
<dissection> Help me please
<FusE> Frawgie, network seems to be blank
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, * on the screen
<krinns_> am trying to install US robotics on Ubuntu
<shiester_miester> telexicon, its an adsl modem/router thingy.  its an alcatel speedtouch 530
<krinns_> it connects and disconnects every 3 misn
<Jordan_U> FusE, I would use network-manager myself
* eboyjr wants to know why when shutting down the computer, it does not completely turn off. The last thing that it says is "Will now halt". He also wants to know how he can make it so that it just turns off completely?
<FusE> ?
<FusE> hmm?
<shiester_miester> telexicon, http://pastebin.com/m52569f1
<FusE> eboyjr, we can read black writing too
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, 92-94 is where i'm getting 121 from
<PrimoTurbo> How would I install Ubuntu with out using a CD/DVD drive, and with out using Wubi from windows install?...
<eboyjr> FusE: What's black writing?
<ljsmithx> "IRC, Multiplayer Notpad"
<astro76> looks black to me
<telexicon> shiester_miester, ugh, complicated
<FusE> Frawgie, my /etc/network/interfaces is now missing.....
<ljsmithx> IN COLOR!
<FusE> ljsmithx, notepad supports coloring....
<telexicon> shiester_miester, hehe ok, so how many physical ethernet ports does your computer have?
<ljsmithx> :D
<telexicon> shiester_miester, 2?
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, dont you mean, multiplayer gedit/vi/nano/etc
<PrimoTurbo> Wubi is broken it gives me an error, my CD/DVD drives don't work I have tried installing 5.10 6.04 and 7.04 wih no success...I get errors
<kyja> beryl and emerald is the most emazing thing ever !!!!!!!!!! :)
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, we don't use notepad here ;)
<ljsmithx> yep
<shiester_miester> telexicon, uhh...2 i think
<ljsmithx> i know, i use text edit
<shiester_miester> telexicon, 2 of them are plugged in
<telexicon> shiester_miester, so you are on 2 networks?
<Frawgie> fuse did you blacklist the bcm43xx
<PrimoTurbo> from offical images and burned disks, I think the drives are broken but I had no problem installing Windows XP & Vista and can burn movies & music no problem
<shiester_miester> kyja, compiz-fusion is even better :D
<telexicon> shiester_miester, can you pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/network/interfaces'
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, I don't think that it is mapped to a keycode at all, I don't know what to give to xmodmap
<FusE> Frawgie, no, but the interfaces file is missing
<shiester_miester> telexicon, no, the second one isnt really being used, since I can't get ubuntu > windows networking happening
<kyja> realy
<kyja> hmmmm
<Jordan_U> !install | PrimoTurbo
<ubotu> PrimoTurbo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Frawgie> fuse you have to blacklist that or it wont work at all
<telexicon> shiester_miester, is this computer acting as a router?
<weltschmerz> can anyone help explain to me in an nfs share what "network" is?
<FusE> how
<Frawgie> fuse type this:   echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<shiester_miester> telexicon, http://pastebin.com/m3b6a2ac0
<shiester_miester> telexicon, nope
<weltschmerz> i assume netmask is like 255.255.0.0 or something.
<FusE> Frawgie, wait, I need that file back
<ljsmithx> lol, #ubuntu-ljsmithx
<Frawgie> if you lose connection, thats in the  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file at the end
<shiester_miester> telexicon, I'm trying to get a little home network set up but thats unrelated to this problem and none of it is working anyway, except for this computer's internet connection
<dissection> When I looked for my USB devices in terminal the last line shows this,,, [25429.994044]  ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, Just wondering, did he try the native drivers with firmware first?
<Frawgie> fuse what file?
<FusE> interfaces file
<Frawgie> jordan_u no idea :P
<telexicon> shiester_miester, are both the cables plugged into the router thing?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, alrighty... I'm going to get some sleep though, i gotta get in in a couple hours
<shiester_miester> telexicon, no, just one
<zanaga> weltschmerz: usually it's your IP address ending with .0 for example my network is 192.168.2.0 with netmask 255.255.255.0 and my ip address is something like 192.168.2.15
<telexicon> shiester_miester, and the other one is plugged into a switch somewhere else?
<Jordan_U> Frawgie, I would suggest he does before trying ndiswrapper
<shiester_miester> telexicon, no, its plugged into another computer downstairs which isn't turned on at the moment
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, if you come across anything you can drop me a message, thanks for the help
<zanaga> weltschmerz: a handy tool to calculcate all these is ipcalc if you want the easy way to find out your equivalents
<Frawgie> jordan_u well he said some time back he had wiki'd and whatnot a bunch tryin to figure this thing out, so i would assume he ran across it somewhere, didnt ask though
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, np
<shiester_miester> telexicon, i dont have any fancy network hardware ;) all i have is my adsl modem, 3 computers and 3 crossover cables
<shiester_miester> thats all
<telexicon> shiester_miester, ok
<telexicon> shiester_miester, why the static ip address?
<Jordan_U> FusE, Did you try bcm43xx-fwcutter already ?
<ljsmithx> i dont have the os 10 install disks, so should i erase os 10 and install ubutnu?
<FusE> hold on
<FusE> my interfaces file is missing
<shiester_miester> telexicon, thats for the one not plugged into the modem.  apparently I need to use a static IP to be able to network with the other computer and use internet connection sharing
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, No, keep it for firmware updates if nothing else
<ljsmithx> what do u mean?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, which eth is plugged into the modem and which to the other comp?
<tupa> does ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu use the same packages but different desktop environments?
<Pozaro> is gnash any good
<weltschmerz> but zanaga but i don't know what is meant by "Network"
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, You can't get any firmware updates with Ubuntu
<telexicon> Pozaro, its getting there, not ready yet
<bur[n] er> Pozaro: as good as advertised
<shiester_miester> telexicon, the one that doesnt have a static IP is plugged into the modem, otherwise I wouldn't be online right now ;)
<ljsmithx> ok
* FusE wonders why his /etc/network/interfaces file is missing
<Pozaro> :(
<shiester_miester> telexicon, i think its ETH1
<telexicon> shiester_miester, good point
<Pozaro> so the best thing is to get the flashlugin-nonfre
<Pozaro> where do i install it
<ljsmithx> Jordan, how do I know if im uptodate im using an old imac atm
<zanaga> weltschmerz: in /etc/exports? it means the network address (the address i just mentioned)
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, You will need to turn off journaling in OSx to be able to resize the partition
<ljsmithx> ok
<FusE> Frawgie
<Frawgie> fuse i can give you a cope of mine, but i dont think that would help :P
<ljsmithx> ill open disk util
<telexicon> shiester_miester, type: sudo ifdown eth1
<FusE> errr
<telexicon> shiester_miester, er, eth0
<FusE> what should I do >.<
<weltschmerz> zanaga no, not in /etc/exports  in the gnome sharing program.
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, Check the update-manager, I guess on something that old there probably won't be any updates
<Frawgie> did you type that blacklist command in?
<ljsmithx> whos the person who wanted the mac fonts?
<astro76> Pozaro, just type the command: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<weltschmerz> whatever it's called.
<shiester_miester> telexicon, how will turning off the other device help?
<FusE> not yet
<tupa> oh okey, I checked it in wiki
<weltschmerz> invoked from nautilus
<shiester_miester> i mean the other connection
<telexicon> shiester_miester, it makes things simpler
<telexicon> shiester_miester, it removes variables
<ljsmithx> yeah, the os itself needs updating
<shiester_miester> ok
<ljsmithx> im on os 10.4.9
<zanaga> weltschmerz: hmm.. i'm not too familiar with that, but i'd assume it's still that same address
<Pozaro> astro and fter i type that i can use flash ?
<shiester_miester> telexicon, done
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, So I guess you could just whipe OSx
<telexicon> shiester_miester, whats the ip of the router?
<Frawgie> fuse type it, it wont hurt you til you reboot, then it should let you use the wireless, if it doesnt, just depmod and modprobe again and it should fire up
<elpargo> FusE, listen to the little voice inside your head
<ljsmithx> yeah, but i have two problems
<telexicon> shiester_miester, pastebin 'route -n'
<Jordan_U> FusE, Did you try bcm43xx-fwcutter already ?
<FusE> elpargo, the one that says burn my computer?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<Frawgie> brb, need a drink :)
<elpargo> FusE, umm yup that's probably it.
<telexicon> shiester_miester, and ethtool eth1
<ljsmithx> ill probly ask this when the chans alittle quiet but i need to know how to compile from source
<iiiyel> ha ha ha
<ljsmithx> :(
<Jordan_U> !compile | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, You will almost never need to do it though
<ljsmithx> kool
<ljsmithx> isnt there a lack of support for powerpc linux apps?
<shiester_miester> telexicon, http://pastebin.com/m25f7e9b1
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, No, everything open source available for x86 is available for PPC
<FusE> Frawgie, I ran it
<shiester_miester> telexicon, the first part is from route -n
<shiester_miester> i forgot to label it
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, Same repository lists basically
<ljsmithx> AHHHHHHHHHH
<telexicon> shiester_miester, dang, i hate it when ISP give out lame private IPs
<ljsmithx> great
<telexicon> shiester_miester, im sorry
<Confuse-a-cat> Hello, I need help on an Ubuntu installation that continually crashes on bootup, both in regular installation mode and in safe mode. Can anyone help?
<ljsmithx> GOOD GOOD
<shiester_miester> telexicon, eh?
<FusE> Frawgie, I ran it
<ljsmithx> aww dude, thats been teh thing thats stoped me from installing ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, And with proprietary apps compiling from source won't do much good :)
<ljsmithx> the*
<ljsmithx> WIKED
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: what kind of an error is displayed when it crashes?
<ljsmithx> i might install it today then
<telexicon> shiester_miester, oh maybe its your router/modem
<ljsmithx> yesyesyesyesyesyesy
<dissection> When I looked for my USB devices in terminal the last line shows this,,, [25429.994044]  ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<weltschmerz> what is meant by "network" in the Nautilus share configuration?
<FusE> zanaga, nothing crashes
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, To be clear there are a lot of closed source apps that can't be installed at all like flash
<dissection> Anyone knows what to do?
<FusE> 65
<ljsmithx> yeah
<ljsmithx> Adobe's flash u mean?
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, Yes
<FusE> Frawgie, I ran it
<ljsmithx> is there an open-source clone somewear?
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, gnash can give you your youtube fix though :)
<telexicon> shiester_miester, well, now the only problem is, i need all this information again when its not working
<shiester_miester> telexicon, it can't be, because I just turn it on and don't touch it.  the lights on it report a working connection, its only ubuntu that doesn't do it for some reason, and if i restart once or twice it usually works (again, without touching the modem at all)
<ljsmithx> kool
<bur[n] er> weltschmerz: samba or nfs network
<ljsmithx> well
<Pozaro> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Pozaro> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FusE> hi bur[n] er, guess what im her for :P
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: occasionally I get a kernel panic, but it's been quite varied. Rarely I'm able to get to a desktop screen and attempt an installation, but it always crashes out. It sounds like a hardware issue, but I can't imagine what could be causing it.
<RoC_MasterMind> ljsmithx, there is a workaround, and there are two Free flash projects.
<shiester_miester> telexicon, if it was a problem with the modem then restarting ubuntu certainly wouldn't make any difference, since the modem has it's own connection altogether
<conorkirkpatrick> Pozaro: sudo su
<Pozaro> can someone please tel me why im getting this
<telexicon> shiester_miester, i understand
<ljsmithx> i might start backing up my stuff, and ill get going on the install soon
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, And anything that you can get a .flv from with soething like getvid you can play the actual .flv file just fine
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: have you tried running the memory tester from the installation CD?
<dissection> Pozaro: Check if synaptic is running.
<RoC_MasterMind> !flash64 > ljsmithx
<Pozaro> yup
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: it could be a memory issue
<dissection> Pozaro: You need to close it
<ljsmithx> umm
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: yes, I thought so as well, but the memory test all checked out.
<shiester_miester> telex, I can make it reliably not work :P all I do is turn on ubuntu before I turn on the adsl router and it refuses to connect no matter what I do
<ljsmithx> its a 32-bit powerpc
<weltschmerz> bur[n] er no, i've already chosen nfs.
<FusE--> Im tired of my name being highlighted lol
<shiester_miester> *telexicon,
<telexicon> shiester_miester, it would be interesting to see if these things worked, ping 10.0.0.1, ping 10.0.0.138, ping 72.14.207.99... when the connection isnt working
<ljsmithx> not AMD-64
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: odd. Which distribution version?
<shiester_miester> telexicon, ok then
<Pozaro> :)
<FusE--> Frawgie, you there?
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: 7.04
<bur[n] er> weltschmerz: ok, have fun with that
<telexicon> shiester_miester, as well as all the other information you sent me :)
<shiester_miester> telex, yup
<Pozaro> thanks it let me tpe the command now
<ljsmithx> brb, u guys are SOOOOO MUCH HELP!!!
<ljsmithx> :D
<shiester_miester> telexicon, what other information was it again?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, you can press tab to autocomplete names :)
<weltschmerz> :(
<Pozaro> but now i have 1 more problem :( linuxis confusing
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: do you have a Wireless NIC?
<Pozaro> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shiester_miester> telexicon, yes i know, i just forgot to
<Pozaro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pozaro> is only available from another source
<weltschmerz> why is this so freakin complicated?  it should be so simple.
<telexicon> shiester_miester, cat /etc/network/interfaces, cat /etc/resolv.conf, ifconfig, ethtool eth1
* bur[n] er finds samba pretty simple
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: no, just the ethernet that came with the Mboard
<FusE--> Frawgie....
<Jordan_U> Pozaro, You need to enable all the repositories
<dissection> Pozaro: You'll need to add repos
<Pozaro> ahh
<Jordan_U> Pozaro, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: too bad, there was an issue in the broadcom driver that caused something similar
<|_ocke> so im trying to do steam in wine, i've got it all running and logged in and the fonts working and everything
<Cubey> ugh, and this is why i don't like linux. stuff freaken doesnt work
<|_ocke>  i can browse the webpages that show up, but i cant click any of the menus or click on 'my games' to got counterstrike source downloaded
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: ahh, I wish it were something with an easy explanation
<shiester_miester> Cubey, I feel your pain
<|_ocke> any ideas?
<Cubey> i've been trying for 3 hours to get flash to play
<telexicon> Cubey, it can have some issues
<shiester_miester> Cubey, although similar things happen with any OS
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: you could try an older version just to see if the problem is just in 7.04
<Jordan_U> Cubey, Try #winehq
<bur[n] er> Cubey: 64-bit or 32-bit?
<Cubey> 32
<telexicon> but it doesnt run on 75% of supercomputers by not working
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: Thanks, I will give that a try
<Cubey> i can't even get normal flash to play in firefox
<bur[n] er> Cubey: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shiester_miester> Cubey, its not a linux problem, its because the people who make software rarely devote as much attention to linux code as they do to windows code
<FusE--> Jordan_U I blacklisted that bmww.... thing
<telexicon> Cubey, adobe has some serious issues also
<shiester_miester> Cubey, if they worked as hard on linux code as they did on windows code, everything would be much better ;)
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: it's not that either... its that flash is proprietary and can't be included with Ubuntu
<Pozaro> updates right
<Jordan_U> FusE--, Have you actually installed NDISwrapper yet?
<FusE--> yews
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, yes but they could always make a downloadable installer for it
<Cubey> shiester_miester, package can't be foundf
<Jordan_U> FusE--, If it is working then fine, just know that there are native open source drivers built into Ubuntu
<RoC_MasterMind> shiester_miester, we have that.
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: I think this might be a little telling... this computer has gone through a few moves overseas, and after trying to install XP recently I discovered sound drivers would install, but no sound would be produced.
<FusE--> its not
<Jordan_U> FusE--, They just need furmware that broadcom won't let them distribute
<shiester_miester> RoC_MasterMind, i was referring to one that has had as much attention devoted to it as to the windows version
<_atomic> Hi
<bur[n] er> Cubey: that apt-get line works to get flash if you have universe enabled... alternatively, click applications, add/remove, in the top right change to "all available applications" then search for "restricted" to get ubuntu restricted extras
<shiester_miester> RoC_MasterMind, such that it is equally usable and stable etc
<telexicon> Cubey, you ready to have it work?
<FusE--> gtg
<dissection> [25429.994044]  ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0 <---- Why does it say this?
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: I'm suspecting there could be some real quirky hardware issues
<bur[n] er> telexicon: i beat you to it ;)
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: it could be a motherboard issue then. Usually when i've run in to motherboard issues it's more like on/off type of thing
<Jordan_U> FusE--, Then Remove ndis and sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<RoC_MasterMind> yeah i'd wait a couple days
<RoC_MasterMind> for the fixed version of flash to get released *.48
<RoC_MasterMind> some security fixes.
<Cubey> hohum... i'm in KDE. so i have the other package manager
<telexicon> bur[n] er, perhaps
<shiester_miester> telexicon, I'll restart and do those commands when the connection isnt working
<RoC_MasterMind> I mean..for it to make it down to us.
<telexicon> shiester_miester, ok
<RoC_MasterMind> I'd love to know if there's a way I can upgrade what I have on the other computers.
<bur[n] er> Cubey: i am not a kde user, so I don't know the specifics, but you need the universe repositories enabled and then you get "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: the only way to find out for sure is to start switching parts, and that's no fun
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, What do you mean?
<Cubey> I have them all set to universe. i think.
<RoC_MasterMind> Upgrade the Flash plugin.
<bur[n] er> Cubey: then you're hosed
<bur[n] er> heh
<bur[n] er> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga:  Yeah... I've been messing with this thing for a few days already and am about ready to start again from scratch.
<RoC_MasterMind> Also flashplugin-nonfree is broken right now....I'm not sure if I should use the browser-based install toolbar whenever you goto a flash site.
<Cubey> I tried installing it from adobe's source. i tried getting version 7
<Confuse-a-cat> zanaga: I'll give Edgy another try and see what happens. Thanks again for your help!
<Pozaro> i know you guys are tired of my questions but when i go to Sytem>Administration>software sources. Do i go to Ubuntu Software, third parties or updates to install flashplayer nonfree
<zanaga> Confuse-a-cat: no problem, i hope you get the computer up and running
<Jordan_U> Cubey, ubuntu-restricted-extras is in multiverse
<bur[n] er> Cubey: you can just copy the libflashplayer.so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bur[n] er> aww, multiverse!
<Cubey> bur[n] e1, it's there but it doesn't work in firefox
<bur[n] er> Cubey: get flash9 from the multiverse repos
<Jordan_U> Cubey, Why not install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Cubey> I have 9 :/
<bur[n] er> Jordan_U: that's what we're trying to get him to do
<Cubey> nd i di install flashplugin-nonfree
<bur[n] er> liar ;)
<Cubey> argh
<Cubey> and i did
<Cubey> i tried that first
<bur[n] er> it'd work if you did
<Jordan_U> Cubey, What problem are you having?
<Cubey> it simple doesn't work
<Jordan_U> Cubey, What happens when you go to a site with flash content?
<RoC_MasterMind> uh...like 20 seconds ago I said flashplugin-nonfree is broken
<Cubey> hm
<RoC_MasterMind> It's a bug...it's getting fixed...the new version has a different checksum that their script checks...so it won't install it after the download
<Cubey> well i had tried that, i tried getting it from adobe's site
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, already fixed
<RoC_MasterMind> Jordan_U, nuh uh/
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, I got the update already
* bur[n] er uses gutsy and didn't notice broken flash
<b123> Does anyone use AWN here that can help me with plugins?
<bur[n] er> b123: #ubuntu-effects
<telexicon> bur[n] er, i do too
<RoC_MasterMind> Ahh...Hokay.
<Cubey> well, this time flash semi-worked but it killed firefox
<Cubey> for 'badger'
<Cubey> youtube never works for me however
<telexicon> Cubey, bader?....
<telexicon> er badger
<Pozaro> getting flash to work in this is a pain at least you got your working partially
<telexicon> like.. breezy badger?
<Cubey> the badger flash thing
<Pozaro> i keep gettign the Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bur[n] er> badger flash thing?
<Cubey> lol, hold on
<Jordan_U> Pozaro, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<telexicon> isnt badger really old?
<RoC_MasterMind> yeah
<RoC_MasterMind> 05 I think
<Cubey> it's a good thing to test with
<bur[n] er> breezy badger == 5.10 :)
<Cubey> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<Cubey> that
<Sonicadvance1> really old
<RoC_MasterMind> haha
<RoC_MasterMind> that's funny
<telexicon> oh
<Pozaro> im in software sources now nd i activate everythign in updates right ?
<Cubey> I'm running drake
<telexicon> lolol
<zanaga> Cubey: if you enter the url about:plugins in firefox, does it list more than one flash plugin?
<Jordan_U> Pozaro, Yes activate everything
<bur[n] er> Cubey: i have to say, it works here
<ljsmithx> woah
<b123> can't find help there
* bur[n] er was sorry to say it worked
<fopascual> hello
<ljsmithx> whats the latest version number for ubuntu?
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<ljsmithx> hello
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, 7.04
<ljsmithx> :D
<|_ocke> Cubey, cubey terra?
<Cubey> hmm. i see 2 unless i'm mistaken: libflashplayer.so / libflash-mozplugin.so
<MrTsunami> l!feisty | ljsmithx
<MrTsunami> !feisty | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<ljsmithx> kool, im gunna put my music and pics on usb and get startded
<ljsmithx> now!
<zanaga> Cubey: that libflash-mozplugin.so might be your problem.. that's the opensource alternative that lacks a lot of features
<capiCrimm> with totem movie player, how do I get subtitles to work. I have a .sub file with the same name as the .avi? I always have troubles with this.
<Cubey> ahh. where is it located?
<ljsmithx> is there a way to just install without going to the live version?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<zanaga> Cubey: dpkg -S libflash-mozplugin.so
<bur[n] er> capiCrimm: by sudo apt-get install vlc ;)
<fuzzy_logic> ljsmithx: use the alternate cd
<ljsmithx> ahhh
<zanaga> Cubey: that will tell you which package installs that module, uninstall that package
<Cubey> alrighty
<ljsmithx> i dont wanna download again
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, What is wrong with the Live version?
<Cubey> libflash-mozplugin. hm
<fuzzy_logic> ljsmithx: well.. you will have to :) you should read or come there first before downloading
<ljsmithx> its slooowowoowow
<ljsmithx> i should hay :\
<Pozaro> k everything is activated and its giving me updats o install now
<fuzzy_logic> ljsmithx: i like the live cd becuase you can play one of the cool gnome games while the system is installing
<weltschmerz> does anyone know how to share a directory over nfs from nautilus?
<shiester_miester> back
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, You can get the minimal CD, then it will download while it installs at least
<ljsmithx> i think im gunna cry
<bur[n] er> weltschmerz: with samba, you right click it and click share... maybe the same with nfs?
<ljsmithx> "dont leave me os 10!"
<ljsmithx> im quiting the apps now lol
<Cubey> thank you! that is what the problem was. youtube now works
<FusE> Jordan_U: Im currently booted into a old old kernel
<shiester_miester> telexicon, http://pastebin.com/m5110f799
<ljsmithx> coz ill never be able to upgrade to leopard
<ljsmithx> so ill go one better
<FusE> Jordan_U: can you give me a list of things I should run, and a list of things you need to see on the new kernel
<Jordan_U> FusE, If you havn't tried bcm43xx-fwcutter you should remove ndis, remove the blacklist on bcm43xx and install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sauvin> Under Ubuntu, an internal IDE drive would be called what?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, aha!
<FusE> okay Jordan_U, how do I do that lol
<fuzzy_logic> ljsmithx: why not?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, so is this on feisty?
<shiester_miester> telexicon, i was thinking that those "operation not permitted" in the pings might be a symptom of the same cause
<shiester_miester> telexicon, yes it is
<Pozaro> does the flash plugin have an apt url ?
<weltschmerz> bur[n] er yes, i right-click to share it.
<weltschmerz> but i don't know the options.
<farski> does anyone know if a single class has 2+ HABTM it loses the << method?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, the cause is, the router isnt giving your computer an IP Address
<ljsmithx> fuzz, its a g3 slot-loading imac
<Jordan_U> FusE, Undo whatever instructions you have done so far ( that BTW is why I always suggest trying bcm43xx-fwcutter first )
<shiester_miester> sauvin, sda, hda, i think
<shiester_miester> telexicon, ok, so why not? :/
<weltschmerz> bur[n] er i don't know what to put for "network" and "hostmask" (assuming 255.255.255.0 will work for the latter)
<FusE> how do I unblacklist bcm
<ljsmithx> apple stoped supporting crappy coputers after leopard coms out
<telexicon> shiester_miester, well... /etc/init.d/networking restart ... shouldve worked
<zanaga> Pozaro: use the add remove applications tool, it will add the required urls
<sauvin> If it's hda, I'll be alright. If it's sda, I'm in trouble; how would I be able to tell existing partitions from the monster USB I'm about to install ubuntu on?
<shiester_miester> telexicon, tried it, it doesnt work.  ubuntu does a few DHCP DISCOVER broadcasts and nothing happens
<shiester_miester> it does about 4 and gives up
<FusE> Jordan_U: what I dont get is, Im on a older kernel, same network info, same interfaces file, and I still can connect
<Pozaro> can i add the flash plyr that way ??
<telexicon> shiester_miester, well its the routers job to respond
<shiester_miester> telexicon, so why is it that it often works fine after I restart?
<zeroc00l> hi guyz!
<Jordan_U> FusE, oh, on an older kernel it works? Didn't realize that
<zanaga> Pozaro: yup, just point & click, it does the work for you =)
<sauvin> You know what, I'm a reasonably bright boy. Something will suggest itself. Wish me luck!
<shiester_miester> gday zeroc00l
<telexicon> shiester_miester, im not sure
<Jordan_U> FusE, How did you get it working on the older kernel?
<FusE> Jordan_U: yes, Im on a older kernel right now
<Pozaro> :)
<FusE> Its been working
<shiester_miester> sauvin, it would be pretty easy to tell the difference there
<FusE> Its when I upgraded it didnt work on the new kernel
<shiester_miester> sauvin, for one thing, the USB HDD would be monstorously large, and also it would only appear AFTER you plug it in ;)
<Jordan_U> FusE, I don't think you have a broadcom card....
<telexicon> shiester_miester, sudo /etc/network/interfaces and put a # in front of the two lines after iface eth1 inet dhcp
<FusE> Why does it matter, it works for this kernel
<ljsmithx> an other problem
<holycow> shiester_miester, great nick
<shiester_miester> ty, holycow
<ljsmithx> how do i play mpgs and mp3's?
<Jordan_U> FusE, I just completely misunderstood the problem you were having
<FusE> lol
<FusE> should I unistnall ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, Double click them, totem should install the codecs for you
<ljsmithx> guys?
<weltschmerz> ljsmithx restricted formats
<shiester_miester> telexicon, what are those 2 lines doing there :/ is that assigning a static IP to ETH1?
<ljsmithx> ok, when i was using ubuntu on pc it told me that the files were not supported or sumthing
<weltschmerz> does anyone know about nfs sharing with nautilus?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, well it should be ignoring those lines, but it might be deciding to ignore dhcp.. i dunno
<ljsmithx> hello
<Jordan_U> ljsmithx, Is it working now when you double click them?
<ljsmithx> Jordan
<telexicon> shiester_miester, because it says... eth1 inet dhcp.. (dhcp means not static)
<shiester_miester> telexicon, ok then.  I'll turn off the adsl router and restart ubuntu and try it again
<ljsmithx> im not using ubuntu, i was using it on a pc awhile back now that pcs dead
<telexicon> shiester_miester, um
<FusE> should I unistnall ndiswrapper Jordan_U
<telexicon> shiester_miester, use the network manager too
<telexicon> shiester_miester, you are on feisty right?
<ljsmithx> then someone gave me a mac
<shiester_miester> telexicon, yes
<ljsmithx> sooo
<ljsmithx> yeah :D
<Jordan_U> FusE, I don't think you need to
<telexicon> shiester_miester, see what it is doing in the corner
<telexicon> shiester_miester, while its trying to connect
<FusE> so now what
<telexicon> shiester_miester, try doing reconnect or whatever options it has
<shiester_miester> telexicon, do you mean the "Manual Network Configuration" icon in the notification area?
<telexicon> shiester_miester, yea, that
<FusE> so now what Jordan_U
<ljsmithx> guys, im just copying most of my files to usb drive and in a while
<shiester_miester> telexicon, something just occurred to me...the only option it has is "manual configuration", so could that mean that its just assuming that I'll give it the correct configuration for everything and not configuring itself
<Jordan_U> FusE, I don't know :( try fileing a bug against the new kernel
<ljsmithx> you will have an other ubuntu user!
<ljsmithx> :D
<FusE> Jordan_U, this happened when I upgraded to edgy
<CerebroJD> umm
<telexicon> shiester_miester, well you have 1 static ip configured
<shiester_miester> yeah
<FusE> Jordan_U: what if I deinstalled the newer kernels and reinstalled them
<shiester_miester> telexicon, although I don't even need that since I can't get networking happening through there anyway
<CerebroJD> What does it mean when the system becomes non-responsive and the caps-lock and scroll-lock lights are flashing
<CerebroJD> +?
<shiester_miester> regardless of what I try, it just seems to work for a little while then slip through my fingers...
<ljsmithx> whats the specs for that cube thing?
<ljsmithx> beryle?
<ThanatosDrive> Can anyone tell me of a good torrent client for Ubuntu? One that resembles utorrent in functions?
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, beryl?
<ljsmithx> beyrl
<Pozaro> ok i activated everythign in repositories and i still get this when i ry to instal flash player
<Pozaro> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pozaro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pozaro> is only available from another source
<Pozaro> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<ljsmithx> yeha
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, you need a good computer ;)
<ljsmithx> dang
<ljsmithx> oh well
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, relatively powerful 3d acceleration and a good cpu
<Pozaro> plzz help
<ljsmithx> kool!
<ljsmithx> i dont have that
<ThanatosDrive> Oh yeah and I'm on GNOME.
<zanaga> Pozaro: did you use the add remove applications tool or synaptic? (the bottom tool in applications menu)
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, you dont need a BEAST, but it won't run very well at all if you have an old box
<Pozaro> syn
<ljsmithx> ok
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, at least some 3d hardware acceleration is required
<FusE> Jordan_U: what if I deinstalled the newer kernels and reinstalled them
<shiester_miester> telexicon, any other ideas?
<zanaga> Pozaro: synaptic doesn't do as much for you as the add remove tool
<shiester_miester> telexicon, or just restart and see?
<Pozaro> can you walk me through i zan
<telexicon> shiester_miester, im kinda out of ideas to make it work
<shiester_miester> ok then
<shiester_miester> I'll see how it goes then
<Jordan_U> FusE, You could try it, I doubt it will help though
<ljsmithx> ok
<Pozaro> wait i see it now
<FusE> First I need to know which kernel versions correspond to the ubuntu version
<Pozaro> in add /remove
<weltschmerz> i'm going to have to use samba because i can't figure nfs out.
<Pozaro> crap it doesnt work on the 64 version
<zanaga> Pozaro: ah, that's a problem =(
<babarhaq> Hi all i m using 7.04 i just installed the latest updates n now my flash is broken?
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, dont use the 64bit version
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, its more trouble than its worth, for now at least
<Cubey> meh. never ending problems. aparanelty libc6 2.4.1 isn't available for dapper :/
<ama5> help
<ama5> HELP
<Jordan_U> babarhaq, Apparently there is a problem with the new flash package
<shiester_miester> ama5, you did this before, and then never asked a question
<zanaga> Cubey: it's learning through hardship =)
<Jordan_U> ama5, Don't do that, just ask your question
<shiester_miester> ama5, if you are just going to ask for help and then never actually tell us what your problem is, go away, please
<babarhaq> Jordan_U: any fix for it as yet. its a md5 check sum error
<FusE> Which codename is ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-23
<bur[n] er> Cubey: feisty is awesome!
<Pozaro> i see it but it want let me install it
<Flannel> FusE: 2.6.15 is in Dapper
<bur[n] er> Cubey: and modern
<Pozaro> Macromedia Flash plugin cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<ama5> HOW CAN I SETUP D BROWSER
<Cubey> sigh...
<FusE> 2.6.17 is edgy?
<shiester_miester> ama5, what browser?
<Flannel> !flash64 | Pozaro
<ubotu> Pozaro: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<shiester_miester> ama5, you don't have to use caps, we can read lower-case too
<zanaga> FusE: cat /etc/lsb-version
<Jordan_U> FusE, Why are you running Dapper?
<Flannel> FusE: yeah.  .20 is feisty
<ama5> I MEAN HOW CAN SHARE MY FOLDER TO ANOTHER COMPUTER
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Because there's nothing wrong with dapper
<FusE> Jordan_U:  im currently in kernel dapper
<Jordan_U> !caps | ama5
<ubotu> ama5: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bur[n] er> ama5: samba :)
<ama5> PLS. GIVE ME SOME IDEA
<bur[n] er> !samba | ama5
<ubotu> ama5: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Cubey> I don't suppose it'll "upgrade" the system will it?
<FusE> cat: /etc/lsb-version: No such file or directory
<bur[n] er> Cubey: you can upgrade, but you have to go through edgy first
<bur[n] er> !upgrade | Cubey
<Jordan_U> ama5, If you act like that we have no reason to help you
<ubotu> Cubey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zanaga> FusE: umm.. try lsb_version
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, as i said, don't use the 64bit version.  lots of things dont work optimally on it, like flash
<Jordan_U> ama5, Calm down
<ama5> k sory
<FusE> If I uninstalled the edgy kernel, do I have to reinstall it to have the feisty kernel
<Pozaro> :(
<ama5> im new in linux ubunto
<zanaga> FusE: sorry, it's lsb-release
<bur[n] er> FusE: no
<Flannel> zanaga, FusE, `lsb_release -a` will get you the Ubuntu version
<Cubey> hm
<zanaga> FusE: running on memory here =)
<shiester_miester> ama5, are you speaking english as a second language? you should go to the channel for your language if you speak another language better than english
<Pozaro> but i dled the 32 bit version and it says i cnt use it because im on a 64
<Jordan_U> ama5, right click the folder you want to share and choose "Share Folder"
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, what said that?
<FusE> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<FusE> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<FusE> Release:        7.04
<FusE> Codename:       feisty
<FusE> >.<
<Flannel> Pozaro: That webpage shows you how to use 32bit Flash on 64bit OS
<Pozaro> im in add remove prgrams an i se flash
<Cubey> well i guess i'll hold off on that for now. i need sleep. and more food. ugh. i'm about sick of computers in general :(
<Flannel> FusE: you need to reboot in order to change kernels
<FusE> I upgraded to feisty but im currently on a dapper kernel
<jersan> Hi all, I just installed ubuntu, but I have no sound.  How can I fix this?
<Pozaro> and in the text it says Macromedia Flash plugin cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: why you gotta be a hater?  I'll communicate with folks who want to try english :)
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, i mean the 32bit version of ubuntu, not flash
<FusE> Flannel, I booted to dapper on purpose, I have network problems on edgy and feisty
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, hater? what are you talking about?
<Flannel> FusE: Ah.  Well, there you go then.
<Jordan_U> FusE, Did you upgrade directly from Dapper to Feisty?
<FusE> no
<FusE> I went to edgy first
<Jordan_U> FusE, Ok, good
<bur[n] er> Cubey: i would suggest feisty soon though... it will make life a lot easier
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, the reason we have channels for other languages is because they can communicate more effectively to non-english speakers than we can, not just so that we can insult people for not speaking english
<Pozaro> ahh i see it now flannel thans
<Cubey> righto
<zoli2k> jersan: pleas post the result of "lspci  | grep Audio"
<bur[n] er> Cubey: your experience will be so different than dapper
<Cubey> starting the downloads
<Cubey> if i can find 'em
<FusE> Flannel
<jersan> zoli2k: "03:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<jersan> 03:04.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port]  (rev 05)
<jersan> "
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, i highly recommend that you download and install the 32bit version of ubuntu
<FusE> Flannel, how would I go about reinstalling edgy and feisty
<Haris> hey guys i have a problem
<leo|term> is there any way to make vsftpd preserve date and time on files uploaded to the server?
<Pozaro> i dint think it would work on a 64 bit system i need to do that
<FusE> Because I do remember a long the lines, that I had an error
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, of course it does
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, ALL 64bit cpus can execute 32bit code
<Cubey> ok, found edgy. downloading it. now to also download feisty. i'll deal with burning & upgrading later. night all
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, im using 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit cpu right now
<Haris> i have a dell latitude notebook, i partitioned half of the hard drive space and installed fesity and left the other half as free space
<zoli2k> jersan: Conexant is your tv card, isn't it?
<Haris> i ten installed windows xp on the other partition
<Haris> all is dandy
<Haris> except
<zanaga> leo|term: i doubt it, at least i don't know of a way to transfer the timestamps over ftp. so it's not a limitation in vsftpd but in the ftp protocol
<ama5> can u give a screen cap how to share the files?
<Pozaro> what other problems are in the 64 bit thats not on the 32
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, its mostly just 3rd-party software incompatibility and instability
<h-bomb> I just added a entry to iptables to drop all inbound traffic to my dapper box, do i have to "apply" the changes before it will take effect? If so, what is the command?
<ljsmithx> whos the person who wanted the mac fonts?
<Haris> i think i might have dleted this small partition with GRUB on it....so i cant get to a boot loader that allows me to select my OS....the windows boot screen obviously doesnt recognize the ubuntu os
<Pozaro> hh
<Haris> can anyone help me?
<zanaga> Pozaro: just about all problems are related to proprietary software
<FusE> Jordan_U: , how would I go about reinstalling edgy and feisty
<shiester_miester> Haris, i think windows XP writes its own boot loader over the top of grub
<Pozaro> think it will be fixed any time soon ?
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, its not something we can fix
<ljsmithx> |:A|
<Haris> shiester_miester: yeah but i cant load grub
<jersan> zoli2k: in all honesty, I can't tell you what Conexant is.  I do not know.  I do however have a PCI TV card in my PC, as well as a PCI Sound card and an integrated sound board.
<Pozaro> :(
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, its up to the developers of the various softwares to make their code 64 bit compatible
<h-bomb> *correction, lol, all inbound traffic from a certain ip, LOL
<ama5> the domain what is that on ubunto s that very important while im configuring the network
<zanaga> Pozaro: it will be fixed once 64bit hits critical mass, but for 64bit to hit critical mass software is required. It's a chicken - egg kind of a situation
<shiester_miester> Haris, yes, because windows XP has put something else over the top of it, i think
<Haris> shiester_miester: before i had alwasy installed windows first and then ubuntu so that grub can be installed as the default bootloader.
<ama5> please help
<shiester_miester> Haris, if you reinstall grub, it should work
<shiester_miester> ama5, we already helped you
<Haris> shiester_miester: i realize that...but is there a way i could fix this without installing everything again
<shiester_miester> ama5, don't ask the same question again, or you will get the same answer
<bur[n] er> !grub | Haris
<ubotu> Haris: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pozaro> i have no choice but to dl the 32 bit thn :(
<shiester_miester> Haris, you just have to install grub again
* ljsmithx is listening to Lil Jon & The Eastside Boys - Get Low
<Javid> ama5: I suggest waving a rubber chicken over your computer
<ljsmithx> ...
<ljsmithx> ???
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, you have a choice of using the 64 bit version and writing angry letters to software developers to make their code compatible with 64 bit operating systems
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, but for now i think its much easier to just use 32 bit ;)
<zoli2k> jersan: Are you sure that you have enabled the audio card in the BIOS? Can U post the type of motherboard?
<h-bomb> I just added a entry to iptables to drop all inbound traffic to my dapper box from a certain ip, do i have to "apply" the changes before it will take effect? If so, what is the command?
<ama5> javid thanks 4 ur suggestion i realy realy appreaciate that!!!
<Pozaro> you may be right im ne to linux aso
<ama5> anf F$$ off
<Javid> cool I'm glad I could help just let me know how it goes
<shiester_miester> Pozaro, its got nothing to do with linux, you will experince similar problems with 64 bit version of windows xp
<elpargo> anyone knows of a program to read/write to my ipod that doesn't use sync
<ama5> javid fu%$#$#$ off
<ljsmithx> now just to copy my pictures and ill be on my way! :D:D:D:D:D::D:D
<FusE> !language | ama5
<ubotu> ama5: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jersan> zoli2k: i have no idea what motherboard i have, nor how to find out.  But i can tell you that my sound does work in windows xp if that helps.
<FusE> ama5, leave
<bur[n] er> elpargo: rhythmbox or amarok
<shiester_miester> ama5, seriously, what is your problem?  you annoy us, we tolerate you. you ask for help, we help you. you keep annoying us and asking for help over and over
<Javid> Another option would be to poke it with a stick.
<oem> hello im new in this thing
<ljsmithx> stop
<elpargo> bur[n] er, but can I keep ONLY the ipod copy of the data?
<shiester_miester> Javid, dont, you are only exacerbating the problem
<ama5> its javid start
<ama5> ok im sorry
<ljsmithx> what is ama5's problem?
<KI4IKL> ama5, my advice to you....get an idiots os...GET A FUCKING MAC
<toplok> Hi, whats the most recent Ubuntu version ?
<ljsmithx> HAY!'
<shiester_miester> KI4IKL, not helping
<FusE> !language | KI4IKL
<ljsmithx> im on a mac
<ubotu> KI4IKL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bur[n] er> elpargo: sure, and not copy from the ipod onto your pc?  sure
<KI4IKL> ack..umm...sorry about the language :)
<h-bomb> sigh
<h-bomb> i need help
<h-bomb> please?
<ljsmithx> UNIX BSD
<ljsmithx> 1337
<ama5> ki4ikl i thoug this s friendly site
<ljsmithx> h-bomb?
<bur[n] er> toplok: 7.04 as stated on ubuntu.com
<FusE> ama5, leave now
<ljsmithx> prob?
<zoli2k> jersan: can u send to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  the result of lspci??
<shiester_miester> ama5, its supposed to be
<ama5> why?
<ama5> do i something wrong
<shiester_miester> ama5, if you arent going to listen to the help we give you then why are you here?
<KI4IKL> Sorry...okay, what I was tryign to say...is if you want help, fine get it, then figure it out. Some people can only help so much and you can only get so much help.
<elpargo> bur[n] er, umm weird last time I check I had to have a local copy... weird
<h-bomb> ljsmithx: i just added a entry to iptables to drop all inbound traffic to my dapper box from a certain ip, do i have to "apply" the changes before it will take effect? If so, what is the command?
<FusE> ama5, leave now
<toplok> bur[n] er, but is there a beta with the most recent changes ?
<bur[n] er> elpargo: i'm 99% sure you don't
<ljsmithx> dude dunno
<shiester_miester> ama5, yes, you did do something wrong.  being deliberately annoying is bad
<elpargo> ama5, this is a help channel not a chat channel, so unless you have a question please be quiet.
<ama5> fuse k what i mis
<bur[n] er> toplok: there is...  #ubuntu+1
<jersan> zoli2k:  which type of syntax do i choose?
<shiester_miester> !samba | ama5
<elpargo> and everyone else stop feeding the troll.
<ubotu> ama5: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bur[n] er> toplok: not beta yet... only alpha release
<jersan> zoli2k: and how do i put it in?  simply copy and paste?
<shiester_miester> there are two problems in this channel right now.  one is the annoying people and the other is the people who get annoyed. both are just as bad
* bur[n] er seconds elpargo 
<toplok> 7.07 ?
<FusE> how would I go about reinstalling edgy and feisty
<zoli2k> jersan: yes, copy and  paste
<bur[n] er> toplok: 7.10... it'll be released in 10 (aka october)
<KI4IKL> FusE, you want to install both?
<elpargo> bur[n] er, ok let me check rhythbox I heard it has been updated a lot since amarok kick it's butt :P
<jersan> zoli2k: k, but which kind of syntax do i choose?
<shiester_miester> ama5, you wanted to do networking? use samba or NFS with nautilus
<FusE> KI4IKL:  I mainly want to reinstall feisty
<shiester_miester> !NFS | ama5
<ubotu> ama5: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<elpargo> FusE, why?
<h-bomb> does anyone know anything about iptables and whether you have to apply the changes you make?
<bur[n] er> elpargo: getdeb.net has newer rhythmbox debs :)
<KI4IKL> umm...dual boot, or just reinstall fesity, perioed?
<FusE> There was an error when I installed it, and maybe thats why I have no network
<ama5> k thank ur kind not d others
<nonlinear> does anyone know the terminal command that gives info on monitor refersh rates, and manufacturer, etx?  i read it on the forums yesterday but resotred image and lost my web history
<elpargo> FusE, remember the error?
<KI4IKL> umm, whats the error?
<toplok> bur[n] er, thanks for the info. Where to download 7.10 alpha from ?
<FusE> Not particularly
<shiester_miester> ama5, you are welcome.  the reason some people got angry at you was because we tried to help you and you ignored us and kept on asking for help over and over again
<FusE> I have screenshots
<bur[n] er> !gutsy > toplok
<ljsmithx> fail!
<toplok> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<ljsmithx> brb
<DanielH> ? XChat keeps crashing and I can't disable auto-join!
<elpargo> nonlinear, well xorg.conf has all that...
<leo|term> ok zanaga ty
<h-bomb> ffs!! anyone??
<shiester_miester> lol, crashing indeed
<shiester_miester> h-bomb, ?
<elpargo> bur[n] er, how outdated is the repo? I don't like having "3th parties"
<nonlinear> elpargo  yea, but i think xorg has my stuff wrong, cause i entered it on config and just did the middle option
<h-bomb> shiester_miester: i just added a entry to iptables to drop all inbound traffic to my dapper box from a certain ip, do i have to "apply" the changes before it will take effect? If so, what is the command?
<bur[n] er> elpargo: not a repo, just a .deb
<FusE> elpargo, I need to actually reinstall edgy and feisty, theres where my network went wrong
<shiester_miester> h-bomb, yes after you change the iptables I think you have to do something or other
<elpargo> bur[n] er, yea the general concept of external stuff :p
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<h-bomb> shiester_miester: any idea what it is?
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<shiester_miester> h-bomb, restarting networking would probably do the trick.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<FusE> ColdFlo shut up!
<bur[n] er> elpargo: well, if ubuntu gets a newer one, apt will know
<FusE> ColdFlo shut up!
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<bur[n] er> !ops
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<elpargo> ColdFlo, don't spam!
<shiester_miester> ColdFlo, can you stop that, please
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<h-bomb> shiester_miester: thanks ill try
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<FusE> !ops
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
<Pozaro> hmm i just read about something called wine  . They say it can be used to install flsh is it any good ?
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
<ColdFlo> Wun uf yew Teurds is abauyt ta geyt smackd in da mouth.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ColdFlo> Wheats all dis Hollerin in heerr im tryen to SLEEP!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-241-71-214.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Hobbsee
* ColdFlo was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<elpargo> this channel needs some real mods
<shiester_miester> Hobbsee, we are in your debt once again
<Hobbsee> ...right then.
<shiester_miester> elpargo, I'm sorry, I didnt hear you over the BANNING
<bur[n] er> lol, danke
<shiester_miester> Hobbsee, you continue to be an invaluable asset ;)
<zoli2k> Hobbsee: good reaction time ;)
<Hobbsee> thanks...
<shiester_miester> THREE CHEERS FOR THE OPS
<ljsmithx> i love all the help i got from u guys
<shiester_miester> HIP-HIP
<ljsmithx> HOORAY!
<shiester_miester> HIP-HIP
<Hobbsee> :)
<elpargo> bur[n] er, yea that's a nice thing about .dev
<ljsmithx> HOORAY!
<shiester_miester> HIP-HIP
<ljsmithx> HOORAY!
<ljsmithx> :D
<bur[n] er> elpargo: .deb even :)
<toplok> bur[n] er, where to download 7.10 alpha from ? can't find it. thx mate
<ljsmithx> D:
<FusE> ama5 and ColdFlo need to be banned
<zoli2k> jersan: can u send me the link to the paste?
<shiester_miester> FusE, ama5 wasn't so bad, he was just a bit of a moron
<bur[n] er> toplok: google is yoru friend.  "ubuntu gutsy download" yields this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/
<shiester_miester> i think he was a non-native english-speaker
<ljsmithx> whats the code name for 7.04?
<jersan> zoli2k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30193/
<shiester_miester> he seemed to have a little trouble understanding what we were saying to him
<bur[n] er> toplok: please don't run it less you are an experienced linux user
<ama5> what is d new in ubunto
<ljsmithx> yeah
<toplok> thx a lot!
<FusE> Jordan_U_:  how would I go about reinstalling edgy and feisty
<bur[n] er> toplok: furthermore, experienced in apt
<telexicon> shiester_miester, did it work?
<ljsmithx> ama5, its ubuntu
<shiester_miester> telexicon, I actually haven't restarted yet ;)
<bur[n] er> FusE: wtf, you don't need edgy if you reinstall, just get feisty
<shiester_miester> telexicon, I'll do it now
<ljsmithx> imagine usnuntu
<FusE> bur[n] er: I installed feisty
<telexicon> shiester_miester, ok sorry i was helping my friend
<ljsmithx> usbuntu*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ama5!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<FusE> and Ive had network problems since I installed egy
<telexicon> xorg didnt recognize his video card :(
<FusE> I need to reinstall both
<ljsmithx> ubuntu on 2gig usb!
<zoli2k> jersan: This is the result of lspci | grep Audio, but I need simply the result of "lspci" to identify your hadware.
<ljsmithx> usbuntu
<bur[n] er> FusE: what?  you can't have both
<Jordan_U_> FusE, You can't ...
<zoli2k> jersan: thx
<FusE> Damn, so what do I do about my network problems
<bur[n] er> FusE: less you use virtualbox or vmware or some virtualization thing that is
<jersan> zoli2k: oh, sorry, hold on one moment
<zoli2k> jersan: np
<bur[n] er> FusE: just install feisty
<bur[n] er> feisty > edgy
<Jordan_U_> FusE, See if your card works from a Feisty LiveCD
<FusE> bur[n] er:  read above
<FusE> Jordan_U I installed by network
<bur[n] er> so download a feisty iso
<bur[n] er> they're free ;)
<toplok> are there planned desktop enhancements for gutsy or will it keep using the current desktop ?
<jersan> zoli2k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30194/
<FusE> Is there a daemon tools for linux
<Jordan_U_> FusE, No need
<bur[n] er> toplok: gnome 2.18 of course
<FusE> ?
<Jordan_U_> !iso | FusE
<ubotu> FusE: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Hitomaro> hi
<FusE> thanks
<Jordan_U_> FusE, np
<elpargo> FusE, in theory you just boot back into the CD and everything should work.
<Hitomaro> How do I create a bootable floppy disk?
<bur[n] er> FusE: go to ubuntu.com and download the 7.04 iso
* bur[n] er knows crap about floppy drives
<Jordan_U_> FusE, If the card works from the LiveCD then you know it is an upgrade problem, if it doesn't then it is a problem with Feisty itself
<FusE> k Jordan_U thanks
<magnet> Hitomaro: mkboot
<elpargo> bur[n] er, I can't seems to find how to add stuff without adding it to the library first.
<Hitomaro> ok thanks.
<FusE> Now I just wait about an hour for a 600 mb file to download :D
<bur[n] er> elpargo: download hte .deb, double click the .deb that you downloaded
<bur[n] er> elpargo: oh oh oh oh
<elpargo> bur[n] er, hehe :)
<ljsmithx> Has anyone installed ubuntu on their ps3 yet?
<bur[n] er> elpargo: you want to just copy stuff from nautilus to the ipod without using rb to be your library?
<bur[n] er> elpargo: that's nutz, just add them to rb, why not? ;)
<raf256> hell
<raf256> * hello
<ljsmithx> im guessing thats a no
<ljsmithx> hello raf
<bur[n] er> elpargo: if they're already on your hard drive, what's hte harm in being able to play them with rb?
<elpargo> bur[n] er, because then I'll have to keep the local copy.
<raf256> my stupid ass pc do not shut down system when pressing poer off button, how to do so
<MrStonedOne> "whats all this yelling in here, im trying to sleep" "one of you tards is about to get smacked in the mouth" <-- what that spammer was saying, in case anyone couldn't understand it
<bur[n] er> elpargo: no you don't, copy it to the ipod, then delete it
<ljsmithx> raf
<elpargo> bur[n] er, umm still 3 steps that's annoying :) but thanks
<h-bomb> anyone: how do you apply changes to iptables after you edit it?
<ljsmithx> do u press the button in the menu? or on the box?
<h-bomb> restarting networking didnt help
<bur[n] er> elpargo: check gtkpod?
<raf256> ljsmithx: box
<ljsmithx> hold it in
<elpargo> bur[n] er, worst in there I have to make playlists and stuff...
<ljsmithx> for 10 secs
<ljsmithx> wait dont
<ljsmithx> are u on the box now
<ljsmithx> ?
<raf256> ljsmithx: I ment, how to have linux shut down system when someone presses power button
<bur[n] er> elpargo: bummer... rb was great for me, but I keep a local copy
<ljsmithx> umm not sure bout that one
<ljsmithx> im a linux n00b
<MrStonedOne> h-bomb, this is a guess, but ifdown <inferface>&&ifconfig <interface> down&&ifup <interface>
<elpargo> bur[n] er, problem is that I got a 60gb drive and a 60gb ipod.
<ljsmithx> what happens when u push the button?
<metellius> apt constantly tries to remove vim-gtk, but I don't want to do that, so I have to cancel it every time I do system upgrades. does anyone know why?
<raf256> ljsmithx: nothing
<bur[n] er> ljsmithx: if you don't tell anyone, you can totally fake it ;)  I've been fakin it for years now
<ljsmithx> lol
<bur[n] er> elpargo: i figured something like that
<h-bomb> MrStonedOne: thanks, ill try that
<ljsmithx> can someone help raf256
<ljsmithx> i need to move some more files
<MarcoPau> hello, I need to give permits to a user on an already mounted partition. can anybody help?
<ljsmithx> i need to move some more files
<immybo> ?CH:Ad
<ComputerHelper> No such factoid CH:Ad
<ljsmithx> can someone help raf256
<ljsmithx> can someone help raf256
<ljsmithx> can someone help raf256
<raf256> ljsmithx: :)
<bur[n] er> ljsmithx: we heard you ;)
<sauvin> I am moderately peeved. The attempt to install ubuntu failed because it can't install grub to hd0.
<ljsmithx> :DF\
<ljsmithx> :Dd
<mrfantastic> can anyone help me with my wifi problem?
<bur[n] er> mrfantastic: get bw43xx-fwcutter   ....just a hunch that you have a broadcom
<FusE> !reoeat | ljsmithx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reoeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ComputerHelper> Caught a java.lang.ClassNotFoundException! toboge.Execer_reoeat
<elpargo> ljsmithx, please don't repeat and/or write "useless sentences"
<mrfantastic> my wifi card doesnt work properly when i boot up with it
<FusE> !repeat | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ComputerHelper> Caught a java.lang.ClassNotFoundException! toboge.Execer_repeat
<ljsmithx> ok sorry
<zoli2k> jersan: Unfortunately, you have a creative sound card which is not supported yet, see the site http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html/
<mrfantastic> but it works fine when i put it in after i boot up
<ljsmithx> i didnt know if anyone "heard" me
<bur[n] er> mrfantastic: aww, just a driver bug, probably nothing you can do
<ljsmithx> does linux "crash"?
<bur[n] er> mrfantastic: less ye be a coder
<jersan> zoli2k: that link does not work "Not Found," and also, i have an integrated sound card.  is there any way I can produce sound from that?
<bur[n] er> ljsmithx: sometimes
<ljsmithx> ok
<zoli2k> jersan: ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981 said that the opensound project have a support http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<mrfantastic> its not really a big deal but its just annoying
<immybosadbot> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<immybosadbot> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<sauvin> I tried to install ubuntu to a USB drive. It went swimmingly all the way to where it writes grub into to hd0 and then fails. Can anybody help with this?
<immybosadbot> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<bur[n] er> ljsmithx: rarely compared to others in my own experience
<immybosadbot> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<ljsmithx> coz my mac never crashes, what causes linux to doso?
<immybosadbot> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<sauvin> Pfeh, my girlfriend's mac crashes all the time.
<immyboshelper> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<zoli2k> jersan: Under windows are you using the integrated card?
<immyboshelper> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<immyboshelper> Caught a java.lang.ClassNotFoundException! toboge.Execer_ops
<immyboshelper> Go to http://computerhelpers.awardspace.com/ or http://z15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers to see the ComputerHelpers site and forums respectively
<Frogzoo> !ops
<immyboshelper> Caught a java.lang.ClassNotFoundException! toboge.Execer_ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-33-104.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jersan> When i use windows I can use either integrated or the PCI card.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
* bur[n] er is off to bed
<mrfantastic> does 7.04 have ndis already as a bundle
<sauvin> I tried to install ubuntu to a USB drive. It went swimmingly all the way to where it writes grub into to hd0 and then fails. Can anybody help with this?
<MarcoPau> chmod 775 or +w don't really help
<shiester_miester> Trixsey, made no difference :(
<mrfantastic> i downloaded it for 6.10...could there be any other conflict drivers from 6.10 to 7.04?
<MarcoPau> (the partition was manually mounted from root)
<shiester_miester> I guess I'll just bear with it...
<larsemil> after my computer has been sleeping i only get sound in the headphone jack. nothing from the internal laptop speakers. this has only been a problem in feisty, not in edgy.
<ljsmithx> ok fellas
<ljsmithx> !
<ljsmithx> done
<ljsmithx> ive finishd copying my files
<shiester_miester> sauvin, no, but I'm not sure if USB devices have a boot sector that grub can go onto?
<ljsmithx> so, ill be back soon when im up and running with ubuntu
<shiester_miester> ljsmithx, good luck
<ljsmithx> thanks man
<ljsmithx> :)
<sauvin> the grub info was to be written onto hda somewhere, not on sda.
<sebdah> Hi! What rights must I have to delete a file?
<FusE> Err can someone tell me why my sound in ubuntu is low when the volume is all the way up
<zoli2k> jersan: pleas post here the result of "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards"
<chowmeined> shiester_miester: hello
<shiester_miester> sebdah, you need to be the owner of the file, i think
<chowmeined> shiester_miester: did it fail?
<shiester_miester> chowmeined, did what fail?
<sebdah> FusE: check with alsamixer
<MrStonedOne> MarcoPau, u can try chown if u dont need to own the files
<FusE> alsamixer?
<chowmeined> shiester_miester: your networking
<shiester_miester> chowmeined, nope
<sebdah> shiester_miester: ok =) thanks
<daya> link to download mp3 plugin for ubuntu
<jersan> zoli2k: cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<daya> ?
<larsemil> noone knows how to get sound in normal speakers instead of only headphone?
<FusE> there we go thanks sebdah
<sebdah> FusE: np =)
<MarcoPau> MrStonedOne: did that, but not working, guess cause it's already mounted
<shiester_miester> larsemil, if you plug the headphone output into the speaker input it will work ;)
<MrStonedOne> what file system
<larsemil> shiester_miester, but i should not have to do that huh? :)
<shiester_miester> nope
<d2leo> Is it possible to install vista onto a seperate partition without wiping ubuntu off of my harddrive?
<sauvin> If a laptop can boot from a USB DVD drive, doesn't this imply it can boot from a USB hard drive?
<shiester_miester> d2leo, yes, but i think vista will overwrite grub or something
<chowmeined> shiester_miester: cool, so its fixed?
<sauvin> Any version of Windows will clobber grub.
<larsemil> i tried reseting alsa-utils with both invoke-rc.d and /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart. but no sound
<shiester_miester> chowmeined, no
<shiester_miester> chowmeined, it works, but the modem must be fully connected before ubuntu starts up, otherwise it refuses to work
<zoli2k> jersan: I have no more ideas why the kernel doesn't see your audio card. You should try to physically disable the creative audio card or check your settings in bios.
<jersan> zoli2k: okay, thank you for your time and effort, i really appreciate it.
<MrStonedOne> MarcoPau, what file system is it
<d2leo> shiester_miester, would there be anyway to backup grub beforehand and load it back after the vista install?
<MarcoPau> MrStonedOne: I think I got it, thanks all the same
<MrStonedOne> ok
<moyer> wow
<moyer> so many people in here
<shiester_miester> d2leo, yes, its possible to reinstall grub
<Senken12> Yep
<larsemil> d2leo, the config is on the machine still. you can take a livecd and chroot into your environment and load grub again
<Senken12> It's only 1018 people
<Senken12> With 1 op
<Senken12> =/
<shiester_miester> d2leo, im not sure about backing it up
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone here know how to setup up privoxy?
<moyer> haha
<Senken12> Can I get some help with my file browser?
<moyer> anyone know a good IRC client?
<Senken12> Whenever I try to access my user area (Home Folder and Documents) it freeze
<elpargo> Senken12, yes but I won't use my talent to get the info out of you
<shiester_miester> moyer, xchat
<elpargo> moyer, xchat2
<moyer> shiester_miester elpargo what makes xchat better the say.. bitchx
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone here know how to setup up privoxy?
<MrStonedOne> Senken12, most of the ops de-op them selfs, so it looks like that, then use chanserv to get ops when its needed
<shiester_miester> no idea
<shiester_miester> i use xchat and I'm happy with it
<elpargo> Senken12, is that home on a diff partition?
<PrimoTurbo_> Has anyone else gotten "Segmentation fault" after installing Ubuntu using Wubi?
<mrfantastic> xchat...simple clean almost no configuration
<d2leo> larsemil, do you know of any tutorials explaining how to do this?  Also, I haven't yet installed Vista back on my laptop.
<shiester_miester> and you asked for a good one ;) you didnt ask for the best IRC client in the universe
<moyer> mrfantastic : thanks
<larsemil> d2leo, sorry no.
<elpargo> moyer, xchat is a modern IRC client, while bitchx is a "hackers" hack
<Senken12> elpargo, I'm not sure, I wasn't around when my dad installed on my laptop
<moyer> cool elpargo
<moyer> thanks
<Maroon_Leaf> what up.
<Senken12> I've only had the problem since upgrade to Feisty
<bullgard4> moyer: The best is Irssi.
<Senken12> I made a different user set as admin and had no problems there though...
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone here know how to setup up tor/privoxy?
<moyer> okay.. whats your favorite term emu
<moyer> i tried irssi, i like bitchx better
<MrStonedOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d2leo> larsemil, would i lose all of my personal data if i did install vista?
<larsemil> not if you install on a seperate partition
<blubloblu> Pirate_Hunter, tor.eff.org have a good walkthrough guide
<MrStonedOne> Senken12, use  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste the output of mount
<moyer> im gonna try xchat though.. is xchat terminal based or is it bubbly?
<code_zombie> Ok, so I used ethtool to change my speed and duplex settings.  Now, both are listed as unknown.  Any idea what I messed up?  I can't find any info.
<Senken12> output mount (Yes, I know I'm a big noob)
<d2leo> larsemil, okay.  I just want to make sure everything in ubuntu would still be intact.
<Senken12> ?
<blubloblu> moyer, gooey
<larsemil> after my computer has been sleeping i only get sound in the headphone jack. nothing from the internal laptop speakers. this has only been a problem in feisty, not in edgy.
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Im having trouble during install of ubuntu. When i install a command line system my wifi card is detected under iwconfig and i know it works in ubuntu out of the box but during install it cannot detect my router???
<elpargo> Senken12, umm so that may be it. you are probably missing some permission access, could you check with your "admin" user what is the permission of /home/<yourUser>
<moyer> blubloblu : bahhh no thanks.
<moyer> blubloblu : i mean thanks.. but no thanks :P
<larsemil> d2leo, then make new partitions for vista. or free up space before trying to install.
<Pirate_Hunter> the FAQ are good if it is actually working but mine aint, the installations are done but not even tor is working yet terminal says it is
<d2leo> larsemil, im not totally switching back.  this is just so i am able to watch movies instantly on netflix.
<MrStonedOne> Senken12, just type 'mount' without the quotes in a console, and paste what u get to that site, and then paste the url to here
<moyer> anyone know of a term emulator that will integrate into your desktop... no borders, no window.. just text scrolling on the desktop?
<elpargo> larsemil, why will you want that on your machine? it's slow buggy and eats disk space...
<ernstan> hey. ist possible to install ubuntu from an usb stick?
<moyer> ernstan : yes if you make it bootable
<T-Connect> Where is the internet folder for firefox?
<larsemil> elpargo, listening to music is slow and buggy?
<bruenig|laptop> T-Connect, what is an internet folder
<Senken12> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30196/
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> How do i manually connect to my wireless router with ifconfig during the command line install of ubuntu?
<elpargo> moyer, pretty much all of them do it. aterm/xterm is the most common for borderless terms
<ernstan> ye my bios doesnt support to boot from cd
<d2leo> larsemil, I already have a partition with xp installed, but the wifi card doesnt work.  Could I install vista on that partition and it would just overwrite xp?
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, wireless router is iwconfig
<ernstan> just diskfloppy or usb disk or hdd
<larsemil> d2leo, i guess.
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, is it unencrypted?
<elpargo> larsemil, why on earth will you use vista to listen to music.
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> no its not
<moyer> elpargo : so its just an -option then?
<Pirate_Hunter>  does anyone here know how to setup up tor/privoxy if it gives out errors?
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, ok so it is wep?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> It has wep on. During install it cannot detect router
<larsemil> elpargo, he is asking about partitions because he does not want to loose ubuntu. so i am just giving som tips. i dont want vista at all.
<T-Connect> ubuntu doesn't have internet history or anything to where the internet cookies saves?
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, alright well do iwlist interface scan (replace interface with the real one) to determine if it sees it
<blubloblu> T-Connect, if your using firefox, it should be in firefox's hidden folder in your home folder
<bruenig|laptop> T-Connect, ~/.mozilla
<T-Connect> Ok
<Senken12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493806 <- That's my ubuntu forum's post about it and what I've tried
<elpargo> moyer, it's a little more like 10 options, do a google search there 100s of tutorials, mostly it's a huge commandline you normally add as an alias. something like "transparent aterm" will get you a nice setup.
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> So the command iwlist ath0 can should do the trick
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, scan* assuming ath0 is the interface
<swarna> Hi all
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, that will just list the access point
<PrimoTurbo_> Can someone please help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3032714#post3032714 I have a Segmentation fault after using Wubi to install Ubuntu!!!
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> So when it does that what happens after
<moyer> elpargo : thanks you are fantastic
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, does it list it?
<T-Connect> So I need to put that ~/.mozilla in java?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I dunno i have to reboot into command line ubuntu
<swarna> Could anybody tell me How to extract from debian source package
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I know the name of essid
<MrStonedOne> ok, can someone help Senken12, this is too far above me, hes having lock up issues with accessing his home dir, output of mount is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30196/
<elpargo> swarna, why you want to do that?
<bruenig|laptop> T-Connect, ask your real question, did you want to know how to install java?
<cale1> hi
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> So how do i get it to connect to the router and issue the wep key?
<elpargo> swarna, do you want to install it or poke around?
<bruenig|laptop> LiNuX_Fr3aK, ok well basically here is the deal, do iwconfig interface scan to see if it sees the access point, then do sudo iwconfig interface essid youressid key yourkey, then do sudo dhclient
<bruenig|laptop> sudo dhclient interface*
<T-Connect> Java is install. I use Applications add/remove to download load it.
<bruenig|laptop> iwlist interface scan*
<swarna> elpargo, I would like to compile a package but when i give dpkg-source i am getting command not found
<bruenig|laptop> !english | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<d2leo> Does anyone here use ubuntu at a college?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I will try
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> cheers
<bruenig|laptop> d2leo, why
<T-Connect> I'm English. lol
<bruenig|laptop> T-Connect, well speak it
<elpargo> swarna, did you install build-essentials package?
<cale1> I duel booted ubuntu and windows, but it won't let me write or delete any of my windows files. I get the error "cannot delete write only"
<T-Connect> Go to Applicans add/remove and you will see it on the list.
<swarna> elpargo, ok i'll check that
<mrfantastic> is anyone else experience lag on this server?
<bruenig|laptop> !ntfs-3g | cale1
<ubotu> cale1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mrfantastic> i got about 20s worth of lag
<bruenig|laptop> T-Connect, ask your question
<d2leo> bruenig|laptop, I'm going away to school, and have never used a school's wifi.  wasn't sure if i'd be okay using ubuntu.
<cale1> wow thats customer service XD
<elpargo> swarna, again why are you trying to compile it? if there is a source package there is a high change a deb file is around. did you check getdeb?
<T-Connect> I guest you never use Java control panel before then.
<Senken12> Someone gave me advice of: "Reboot into single user mode and run fsck..."
<bruenig|laptop> d2leo, it should be no problem, most universities are unencrypted, but if they were encrypted they would be wep so you can just get the key, as long as you can connect to access points now, you can do it there
<Senken12> How I reboot into single user mode?
<moyer> elpargo : i did it :) woohoo
<elpargo> d2leo, networkmanager rules so no problem :)
<n555787441D> We.Dont.Die!
<a518559134Q> We.Dont.Die!
<k241294993S> We.Dont.Die!
<u818942463U> We.Dont.Die!
<b971481396K> We.Dont.Die!
<f37983056I> We.Dont.Die!
<b503887452H> We.Dont.Die!
<b503887452H> We.Dont.Die!
<bruenig|laptop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<a518559134Q> We.Dont.Die!
<n555787441D> We.Dont.Die!
<b971481396K> We.Dont.Die!
<k241294993S> We.Dont.Die!
<f37983056I> We.Dont.Die!
<k241294993S> We.Dont.Die!
<a518559134Q> We.Dont.Die!
<n555787441D> We.Dont.Die!
<b971481396K> We.Dont.Die!
<b503887452H> We.Dont.Die!
<f37983056I> We.Dont.Die!
<n555787441D> We.Dont.Die!
<k241294993S> We.Dont.Die!
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by Hobbsee
<Javid> !ops
<Hobbsee> !staff
<compengi> O.o
<elpargo> !ops
<Hobbsee> elpargo: we know, dammit
* Javid casts summon odin
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.239.85.152]  by Hobbsee
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<elpargo> Hobbsee, sorry I'm on a slow line here
<bruenig|laptop> making me register, gees
<Md> nuked
<Senken12> How do I reboot into single user mode?
<Amaranth> bruenig|laptop: about time :)
<Amaranth> Senken12: it's recovery mode
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by Hobbsee
<moyer> :)
<elpargo> Senken12, could you create another user and check if you still have the problem
<Senken12> Done that
<Senken12> It works perfectly fine...
<moyer> eek red is gross
<Amaranth> o_O
<elpargo> Senken12, ok can you open a shell and give me the permissions you get with ls -al /home/senken (I think that's ur troublesome user)
<code_zombie> So I changed speed and duplex settings with ethtool.  Now I'm looking at this, and I can't change it... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30197/  What did I mess up?
<elpargo> sorry /home only
<KI4IKL> I was doing apt-get in terminal, and hit ctrl+z and it stopped it, but I went to apt-get something and it says that apt-get is still being used. I tried sudo killall apt-get and it didn't work.
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix privoxy?
<bruenig|laptop> KI4IKL, sudo killall apt
<Amaranth> KI4IKL: fg
<KI4IKL> still didn't work
<Senken12> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30198/
<KI4IKL> fg worked
<Amaranth> KI4IKL: ctrl-z backgrounds stuff, it doesn't close it
<bruenig|laptop> KI4IKL, also ps -A will give you a list of stuff, see if anything looks good
<KI4IKL> thanks :)
<Amaranth> KI4IKL: fg resumes the app
<cale1> I have one more problem, is there anyway to get vs 2003 to run on ubuntu? I have to have it I can't use any other pogram
<bruenig|laptop> newb
<cale1> lol
<elpargo> Senken12, umm that seems ok, that's with the "senken" user right?
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<cale1> I normaly would get another program but I am coding for a hl2 mod
<ianmcorvidae> cale1: I have no idea, but try WINE. :/
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix privoxy?
<bruenig|laptop> cale1, as popular as that thing is, I'm sure you can find some tutorial
<Senken12> Yep
<Senken12> That's the user made upon installation
<MR> Hi
<cale1> actually valve is such a hackish company you don't know what to expect
<cale1> but I will look harder on google :D
<bruenig|laptop> bullgard4, that is probably a ##linux question
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<MR> I have recently got a new keyboard and mouse. And the connection is USB. Now during the bootloader i cannot select which os to boot with. Is there a fix?
<elpargo> Senken12, ok but it's the same user senken right? not the "admin" user
<bullgard4> bruenig|laptop: I see. Thank you for your tip.
<AlexC_> last night I installed kubuntu-desktop however removed it again shortly. Now that I am in Ubuntu again, the fonts in Firefox seem weird and not how they were - everything else though, is OK
<AlexC_> how can I get my fonts back to how they were?
<Senken12> The user 'senken' has all permissions
<elpargo> Senken12, all I could think of is that something inside gnome got mess up, you could try deleting .gnome* that will kill your desktop setting but will probably let you see the files again.
<Newbie_Dude> AlexC_: in the System Menu there should be a "font" section, also you can change firefox fonts in Edit Menu > Preferences within Firefox
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, I don't believe kubuntu installs any fonts
<nox-Hand> I am compiling software and seem to be missing this: checking for giblib - version >= 1.2.3... no
<nox-Hand> And idea where to geet that package?
<AlexC_> Newbie_Dude: Indeed I have played around with them, but they are ok - it's only Firefox that is playing up
<bruenig|laptop> !find gliblib
<Senken12> My friend told me this:
<Senken12> <dozy-ben> Reboot into single user mode and run fsck...
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: well it's done something to my firefxo's fonts :P
<Senken12> Think that would work ^
<mrfantastic> i would just set your browser to what ever default is there
<ubotu> Package/file gliblib does not exist in feisty
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, post hoc
<AlexC_> hoc ?
<bruenig|laptop> !find giblit
<Senken12> And how do I reboot into single user mode? :P
<bruenig|laptop> typos are going to kill me
<ubotu> Package/file giblit does not exist in feisty
<bruenig|laptop> !find giblib
<ubotu> Found: giblib-dev, giblib1, giblib1-dbg
<bruenig|laptop> nox-Hand, giblib-dev, for future reference, do apt-cache search "whatever package it says it needs"
<elpargo> Senken12, I vote for nautilus being messup you can read the files form the console so your disk doesn't seems to have problems.
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc
<Floker> hey guys, how can i calculate the faculty of a number with bc or similar?
<Floker> n! doesnt work
<nox-Hand> bruenig|laptop: Darn it xD I have been doing that for ages and just now notice I am doing a search for gidlib xP
<nox-Hand> Thanks though
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: ah I see,
<Pirate_Hunter> who cna help me get privoxy working?
<elpargo> Senken12, run this on your home mv -r .gnome2 .gnome2-back , then log out and back in if it's fix it was gnome if it's not then your config is stored on the -back dir.
<DerangedDingo> can anyone suggest a good RSS program meant for GNOME?
<bruenig|laptop> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 626 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<DerangedDingo> ok
<DerangedDingo> thanks
<bruenig|laptop> !thanks | DerangedDingo
<ubotu> DerangedDingo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Senken12> Just trying this other thing first elpargo, when I come back and still doesn't work, say that again
<jonathan__> hi
<DerangedDingo> that was creepy
<moroki_att> DerangedDingo: I hear ya :)
<jonathan__> ha3
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: changing the font settings in System->Prefs->Font does not effect Firefox,
<ThanatosDrive> What is the 'g-conf editor'?
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, didn't say it did...
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: I mean the hinting, it has no effect
<ThanatosDrive> Err, gconf-editor
<magnetron> ThanatosDrive: to start it, hit alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<bruenig|laptop> ThanatosDrive, it is an awful registry like settings configuration thing
<DerangedDingo> ThanatosDrive: it is a program meant for editing settings in programs.. in a less... pretty way
<DerangedDingo> for programs*
<bruenig|laptop> worst idea ever, why would you replicate registry, why
<magnetron> ThanatosDrive: it has additional settings for gnome apps
<ThanatosDrive> THanks! mangetron: Alt+F2, is that, shortcut for terminal?
<AlexC_> Run dialog
<magnetron> ThanatosDrive: shortcut for run
<bruenig|laptop> how do you even get that past a first suggestion, "hey you know windows registry, let's try to do something like that"
<jonty> can anyone tell me how to get audacity to work properly? out of the box it doesn't find the sound card. I have tried aoss and that works but I still can't listen to a track while recording another one. Anybody got a better way?
<bruenig|laptop> that person gets thrown off dev team immediately, or should have
<dimebar> bruenig|laptop: that is the one thing that i prefer in KDE to Gnome
<Senken12> Nope, didn't work
<Pirate_Hunter> does privoxy have a frontend in ubuntu? cause i can't find it anywhere in apps menu
<jonathan__> hm...
<bruenig|laptop> !hi | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: no
<jonathan__> that's weird somebody use my account
<jonathan__> jonathan_
<bruenig|laptop> should have /ghosted them
<Newbie_Dude> not a surprise, first names are quite common :)
<AlexC_> jonathan__: if you didn't register it - then it's not yours =)
<jonathan__> I'm already register it
<Senken12>  /msg nickserv ghost jonathon_ pass
<jonathan__> with password
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: hmmm so how am i suppose to control tor through privoxy, i know i have to use terminal but it is how do i do it?
<bruenig|laptop> or just /ghost nick password
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: tor.eff.org has a guide for what to edit
<Senken12> elpargo what was it that you said?
<jonathan__> how to register again now?
<AlexC_> last night I installed kubuntu-desktop however removed it again shortly. Now that I am in Ubuntu again, the fonts in Firefox seem weird and not how they were - everything else though, is OK - How can I get them back?
<jonathan__> I forgot how
<elpargo> Senken12, run this on your home mv -r .gnome2 .gnome2-back , then log out and back in if it's fix it was gnome if it's not then your config is stored on the -back dir.
<jonathan__> I am sure already register it to freenode
<magnetron> jonathan__: don't register a new nick, kick the other user off the network with the ghost command
<Senken12> So what exactly am I putting in?
<jonathan__> how??
<bruenig|laptop> jonathan__, /ghost jonathan_ thepassword
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: ~_~" yeah i knwo Im just having a hard time with privoxy it keeps looking for ~/config directory which is weird well tor works now just need to get privoxy straighten out
<jonathan__> wow!
<DerangedDingo> AlexC: can you just reinstall firefox?
<jonathan__> jonathan_ has been killed
<jonathan__> cool
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: how did you install privoxy?
<bruenig|laptop> DerangedDingo, that shouldn't affect it
<AlexC_> DerangedDingo: I tried a sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox but it didn't work - shall I do a purge then install?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: funny enough it was done through synaptic which is why i find it weird im having such complications
<DerangedDingo> AlexC: i was thinking maybe that, but then it'd ask to remove ubuntu-desktop and blah blah blah
<AlexC_> DerangedDingo: it's only a meta-package
<MindSpark> hi, how do I change the reslution in xubuntu ? looks like only 640 and 600 are defined
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, no that doesn't make sense, if it is on a firefox level, then it would be in your ~/.mozilla directory not files that are only owned by root
<liquiddoom> AlexC_: backup your .mozilla directory if you want to save anything
<MindSpark> and I need to go highee
<MindSpark> r
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: ah .... how do I make a new profile?
<DerangedDingo> AlexC: i know. but it annoys me sometimes
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: what do you mean with "privoxy is looking for ~/config"
<Senken12> elpargo what am I putting in exactly then?
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, you can see if that is the problem quickly by doing mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillabackup
<bruenig|laptop> and then running firefox
<AlexC_> ok, hold on
<Senken12> Put quotation marks around what putting in
<elpargo> Senken12, mv .gnome2 .gnome2-back
<Senken12> Okay, it just jumped to a new line
<bruenig|laptop> I don't think that is it though, it seems unlikely, but then again to see kubuntu messed up the fonts seems unlikely so it must have had another cause which could have been misconfiguration
<bruenig|laptop> say*
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: that fixed it,
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: this is what it says - can't check configuration file '/home/moi/config':  No such file or directory
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, so you must have done something in firefox to mess with the fonts
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: in ubuntu, privoxy use /etc/privoxy/config. edit that file
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: I've touched nothing to do with any fonts or any firefox settings - only installed Kubuntu-desktop
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, there is no way kubuntu-desktop does anything to ~/.mozilla, it just isn't possible
<Senken12> elpargo, didn't work
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: ive looked at that i dont know which part to edit thats one of the other problems
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: afaik - there are things KDE does to Firefox so it looks correct in KDE
<bruenig|laptop> I don't know what else did it, but it certainly wasn't kubuntu
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: it's written on tor.eff.org what to edit.
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, I don't think that is true
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: look in the System Config or control panel type thing that KDE has - it's in ther
<AlexC_> s/ther/there
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: ive got it open and im reading it at the same time im writing to you
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: but hey - it works, thanks ;)
<lokki> python someone?
<magnetron> good luck, Pirate_Hunter
<Senken12> elpargo, it didn't work
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, I don't have kde, but it doesn't make sense that a DE would mess with applications that it doesn't control, and seeing as ~/.mozilla usually doesn't exist when you install kubuntu-desktop, it would be impossible to configure
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: lol not that again i need something more positive
<magnetron> very good luck, Pirate_Hunter
<xancly> talk in spanish
<Pirate_Hunter> rofl yet but thanx will see if i cna get this to work the way i want
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: ~/.mozilla exists from when I had Gnome - and as Firefox it GTK not QT it can look different in KDE, so KDE does some magic to it to make it fit in
<paradroid> Hi all. Did something go wrong with the flashplugin-nonfree version 9? I find myself "downgraded" to version 7 and attempts to (re)install 9 leave me with: Installing from local file /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz md5sum mismatch
<valeria> hola
<cale1> can you enable the universe repository? or do you just download specific things from it?
<valeria> que pasa
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, kde does not do such magic, my point is though that .mozilla doesn't usually exist, therefore configuration would be impossible
<xancly> valeria tenes msn me xamo alberto
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, also you realize that kde has its own browser...
<T-Connect> How I copy this /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so over here /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: so does Gnome but I prefer Firefox due to it's extensions
<Frogzoo> paradroid: might need a sudo apt-get update
<xancly> ola Valeria
<bruenig|laptop> AlexC_, at the very least, don't suggest to others that kde did it, we don't want nonsense like aptitude is better than apt-get roaming around with kde because of some user's ignorance and other user's suggestibility
<paradroid> Frogzoo: Did that, of course. I will try cleaning out the cache, though or even manually get the Flash plugin from Adobe's website though I'd prefer the repository way.
<user1_> help:    rm: cannot remove directory `/var/lib/openwebmail/users': Device or resource busy       and lsof returns nothing
<T-Connect> Nobody know hw to copy this? libjavaplugin_oji.so and then paste it into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/?
<xancly> la tal valeria esa ke avle pliss
<mrfantastic> make link
<cafuego> T-Connect: Why would you copy ans paste it into a directory?
<cafuego> T-Connect: Just install the java plugin package.
<AlexC_> bruenig|laptop: it is _not_ ignorance - KDE _does_ and _can_ do things to Firefox to make it fit in - you said your self you do not have KDE so you have nothing to back up your claim, so until you try KDE and look into it's system settings - do not start to suggest that I am ignorant of it
<T-Connect> Because java won't load on firefox without it.
<zoli2k> T-Connect: do you want to make a symbolic link?  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kisskill> hello everyone
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<lokki> hi gay
<xancly> hello kisskill
<cafuego> T-Connect: That installs th prebuilt, prepackaged firefox plugin, which works fine.
<mat1980> hi! how to change shared memory allocated by ati video card?
<T-Connect>  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so doesn't copy a damn thing.
<zoli2k> T-Connect: cafuego's solution is right. java is already integrated in ubuntu. you should use the package system.
<cafuego> T-Connect: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<cafuego> T-Connect: Why would you do things the difficult and non-maintainable way?
<gordonjcp> T-Connect: I wouldn't expect ln to copy anything
<T-Connect> Damn it. I already have java install. Can you read!
<fritz> hy, i installed dekorator on kubuntu 7 and have no ideea where it went, i can't find it among my apps, does any1 know how to find it?
<mrfantastic> firefox should run with java installed there shouldnt be any conflict
<gordonjcp> T-Connect: have you installed java from the package system?
<cafuego> T-Connect: so 'dpkg -l sun-java6-plugin' tells you what exactly?
<T-Connect> Firefox will not run java. Read my lips.
<gordonjcp> T-Connect: you're doing it wrong
<T-Connect> un  sun-java6-plug <none>         (no description available)
<zoli2k> T-Connect: so you didn't install java in the right way
<gordonjcp> T-Connect: that's because the plugin isn't installed
<dimebar> T-Connect:   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<cafuego> T-Connect: So you in fact do _not_ have it properly installed. Did you download a tarball from Sun or something?
<T-Connect> Then damn Ubuntu Applications add/remove need to remove the damn thing from it list.
<dimebar> T-Connect: then restart your browser and navigate to about:plugins
<Senken12> Someone help me? Having trouble accessing my home dir
<liquiddoom> Senken12: do you get "permission denied"?
<Senken12> No
<Senken12> I get a frozen file browser
<Senken12> >_<
<T-Connect> I will uninstall it and then do the right way.
<Senken12> The File Browser is fine when I open Trash or File Systems
<liquiddoom> Senken12: Bleh... perhaps there's a large file in there or a broken one nautilus tried to preview and freezes... I've had that happen before
<cafuego> T-Connect: The package will grab the runtime, the plugin and set the correct file links to make it work.
<T-Connect> Someone need to stop adding onto Applicans add/remove list.
<tarzeau> T-Connect: http://stop.istheshit.net/
<gordonjcp> T-Connect: stop adding what?
<liquiddoom> Senken12: Are there any large files/documents/movies in your home directory?
<T-Connect> Programs list.
<cafuego> T-Connect: What program did you select in Add/Remove?
<Senken12> I have like 40 odd random screenshots
<Senken12> How do I view list of stuff in Console and then delete them?
<cafuego> Senken12: 'ls'
<AlexC_> Senken12: ls
<zoli2k> T-Connect: The posted link is connected with the problem with java installation?
<AlexC_> Senken12: and then rm to remove
<cafuego> Senken12: Delete them via 'rm <filename>'
<AlexC_> Senken12: to remove a directory do rm -rf
<dimebar> Senken12: before deleting them make a folder and move them there, then navigate to the folder in nautilus to make sure thats the problem
<T-Connect> I will show you the list. Hangon.
<zoli2k> Senken12:  but be carefull with rm -rf
<liquiddoom> Senken12: You can move items by "mv file newfilelocation"
<Senken12> Kk
<Senken12> I'm just deleting the masses of pictures I have
<T-Connect> [URL=http://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrc4.png] [IMG] http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/5923/screenshotrc4.th.png[/IMG] [/URL] 
<T-Connect> Whoops http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/5923/screenshotrc4.png
<T-Connect> Look
<cafuego> T-Connect: Ah, scroll down and ALSO select the java6 plugin
<FusE> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FusE> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<x_> hello :-)
<x_> i need some help
<T-Connect> There isn't a plugin.
<cafuego> Hmm... commandline it is then, the sudo command.
<x_> anyone can help me about screen resolution ?!
<cafuego> Eh hold on. Are you on i386 or amd64?
<zoli2k> x_: just write down the problem ;)
<T-Connect> It funny they didn't add 6.0 plugin on the list.
<aruru> what will be NAT regule for lan network 192.168.1.0/24 connected to router on rl0 and routed on tun0?
<FusE> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<FusE> How do I use a mounted LiveCD
<dimebar> T-Connect: yeh its not there - I just checked on mine.  You should find it in synaptic though
<x_> thanks ... my resolution is 1024 now but i need 1680 ... how i can change that ?!
<T-Connect> Can I just copy it and then paste?
<Senken12> Nope, I have removed everything which would have a high file size
<dimebar> x_: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<x_> DIME... it says max is 1024
<dimebar> x_: what graphics card do you have?
<zoli2k> x_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<x_> DIME..... but my monitor and gerafic cart is 1680
<zoli2k> x_:  and edit the Screen section
<davidwinter> hi all.
<zaggynl> why do we have to resort to a config file, instead of the gui way
<x_> i have Nvidea 7900 GTX
<davidwinter> is there some app that I can install on Ubuntu Server, that will notify me via email if the computer temperature gets too hot?
<zoli2k> cheange the line to  Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<zoli2k> x_: or you can use nvidia-settings
<FusE> Is there a way I can use LiveCD without installing it
<olie__> Hi all. I have just installed the rsruby package on my ubuntu box. All is fine except that in order for "require 'rsruby'" to work fine I first need to add the following line: $:.push( File.join( "/var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/rsruby-0.4.4/lib/" )). This is quite yucky and I suppose I can avoid it by configuring my system better, but I dont know how! :-( Anybody can help me? Thx.
<FusE> Is there a way I can use LiveCD without burning it to a cd
<x_> ZOLI.... it's imposible ... haven't 1680  :-(
<dimebar> x_: in system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager make sure that you are using the nvidia driver
<zoli2k> x_: add 1680 to the line
<x_> DIME... how ?!
<dimebar> x_: in system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<Senken12> How do I delete an entire folder through Console?
<tarzeau> fuffal0: qemu?
<zoli2k> x_: you will have something like this:  Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" and change to  Modes      "1600x1200"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<tarzeau> fuffal0: sorry was for FusE
<dimebar> Senken12: rm -rf foldername
<T-Connect> Oh I found it.
<revilodraw> is anyone having trouble with amarok 1.4.6 being slooooow on feisty?
<x_> DIME... thanks .. the Nvidea was not Enabled ... i did it now :-) ineed restart ... c u about 2 min again  :-)
<aruru> what will be NAT regule for lan network 192.168.1.0/24 connected to router on rl0 and routed via tun0?
<x_> ZOLI.... i had just 600x800 and 1024 .... not 1680
<T-Connect> Thanks dimebar
<mat1980> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<T-Connect> http://www.wildsnake.com/webgame/sso/ this is working now.
<Semilios> Hello!
<Senken12> Try to say beer can without sounding like a Jamaican lusting after bacon :o
<ogeb> eit
<Skyrail> Senken12: haha
<Senken12> ?
<x_> hi again :-(
<Skyrail> Senken12: the beer can thing :)
<Senken12> :)
<x_> i Enabled the Nvidea driver but still haven't 1680 in screen resolution :-(
<x_> i had 1680 resolution in windows but in linux i have just 1024 :-(
<FusE> oh
<FusE> hi
<FusE> Oh
<FusE> what
<Senken12> Woot
<Senken12> :D
<Senken12> It's working now
<Senken12> I just had to delete EVERY single picture I had in there
<Senken12> >_<
<gpd> no sign of medibuntu - glitch or end of line?
<FusE> good
<FusE> grrr
<FusE2> grr Ive got a problem
<FusE2> my x-server broke
<user1_> rm: cannot remove directory `/var/lib/openwebmail/users': Device or resource busy       and lsof returns nothing
<Senken12> Thanks whoever told me :)
<abhi> anyone can help me with apache2 here?
<FusE> okay
<cafuego> user1_: what does `pwd' say?
<dimebar> x_: do you get any further options in the 'screen resolution' drop down?
<user1_> cafuego, no, not because of that
<x_> friends .. in System>Preferences> Screen resolution i have max 1024 ....... how we can change it to 1680 when is not listed ?!
<Semilios> is anyone of you used to the "apache2" package which is provided in the Ubuntu repositories?
<cafuego> user1_: tried 'sudo lsof' ?
<livingdaylight> Anyone here use Ubuntu Ultimate?
<user1_> i've no sudo, im root
<x_> dimebar ...... i got some more but max is 1024   :-(
<cafuego> livingdaylight: No, just ubuntu business professional.
<carlesoriol> when i use volume keys on my laptop using compiz-fusion it changes it's default behavior from moving the pcm slide to from slide. How can i set it back to move pcm?
<livingdaylight> cafuego, geeez, so many ubuntu derivates now....
<cafuego> x_: Open a terminal and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - tell X about the resolutions.
<dimebar> x_: try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U_> livingdaylight, Ubuntu Ultimate is a hack
<cafuego> x_: You'll need to run through the dialogs, but after choosing 'Simple' for screen setup, it will let you pick preferred resolutions.
<x_> dimebar ... what ?!   say
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U_, is it a good hack?
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, No
<RoC_MasterMind> My Ubuntu boots too fast and too slick for my liking...I tried removing the "quiet" and "splash" GRUB options, but I want something even more verbose...any ideas.  I want lines and lines of scrolling verbose boot messages.
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, From what I can tell it's kind of like automatix
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, huh? why not? i just burnt it to cd
<dimebar> x_: yeah do what cafuego said :)
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, whats wrong with automatix?
<cafuego> RoC_MasterMind: Remove a critical piece of hardware
<RoC_MasterMind> haha
<RoC_MasterMind> no then it just stops
<Jordan_U> !automatix | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RoC_MasterMind> I want it to like scroll...like an end credits thing on fast-forward for like five minutes.
<yobrien> how do i get scrolling working with a synaptics touchpad
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | yobrien
<ubotu> yobrien: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<livingdaylight> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cafuego> RoC_MasterMind: They kernel can't do that, without adding 5 minutes worth of text to it.
<RoC_MasterMind> cafuego, indeed.  I might have to write a script.
<x_> dimebar .... this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor didn't worked
<cafuego> RoC_MasterMind: add a 'strings /proc/kcore' to rc.local or something
<cafuego> RoC_MasterMind: thaty should give you a suitable alrge about or random crap.
<cafuego> amount
<x_> dimebar .... i need 1680 with 59 refresh rate   :-(
<RoC_MasterMind> hahaa...that is funn cafe
<yobrien> yeah but qsynaptics cant configure ... some error about shared memory
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone here ever use lm-sensors? It is supposed to monitor temperature... I downloaded it through synaptic, configured it through terminal, but can't figure out how to get it to show up in my PANEL. ?
<cafuego> user1_: Hrrrm.
<x_> Cafu ..... what u mean ?!     i mean how ?!
<RoC_MasterMind> Thanks cafuego
<cafuego> x_: You'll need to run through the dialogs, but after choosing 'Simple' for screen setup, it will let you pick preferred resolutions. Select them, then restart X. (Logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace, login)
<gordonjcp> is anyone else in here using php5 with gd in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> and if so, do your truetype fonts look terrible?
<cafuego> gordonjcp: they normally do
<x_> CAFU ... thanks ... but i tried linux just 10 hour .. can u tell me step by step ?!
<cafuego> gordonjcp: Did you cann gdcreateimagetruecolor()  or gdcreateimage() ?
<gordonjcp> cafuego: thing is, I'm trying to develop a script that overlays text onto a graphic, which works perfectly in Deadrat but not Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> cafuego: "imagecreatefrompng"
<x_> dimebar ..... i got just this : SubSection "Display"
<x_> 		Depth	24
<x_> 		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<x_> 	EndSubSection
<x_> EndSection
<cafuego> gordonjcp: I've only done it with php4 thusfar, but not had problems. I suppsoe it's possible php5/freetype has a problem.
<gordonjcp> cafuego: but I doubt it's a colour depth thing because the font rendering is *completely* wrong
<gordonjcp> cafuego: it's bad in dapper too, in php4
* cafuego uses debian sarge/\php4
<x_> cafuego ............ can u tell me how i can do that ?! i man step by step
<cafuego> x_: open a terminal. run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cafuego> x_: Accept all defaults until it asks about the screen.
<dimebar> x_: for the moment close that file - it could interfere with the dpkg-reconfigure
* cafuego wonders where the ttfstring code is
<AKA3Toes> ? anyone here?
<Jordan_U> AKA3Toes, no
<AKA3Toes> k
<AKA3Toes> lol
<Jordan_U> AKA3Toes, Only 1,042 people
<AKA3Toes> how come I see none in the list?
<cafuego> there is no list
<AKA3Toes> well that explains it
<Jordan_U> AKA3Toes, What IRC client are you using?
<AKA3Toes> xchat
<cafuego> it's probably still drawing the list
<x_> cafuego ... that changing my keybord too   !!!!!!!!
<cafuego> x_: No, it won't.
<cafuego> x_: Just accept the defauls until you get to the Screen section.
<Jordan_U> cafuego, Depending on his configuration it might
<x_> ok
<x_> ok
<cafuego> it will keep other settings as they are.
<cafuego> Jordan_U: It should preload whatever has has now.
<AKA3Toes> alright, had a "Q" about setting up RAID on AMD64-based Ubuntu, same size drives... if anyone knows
<pitocs> olaaa
<AKA3Toes> mornin
<AKA3Toes> (Fiesty that is)
<pitocs> kien eres
<cafuego> AKA3Toes: I run raid, what was your question?
<AKA3Toes> well, I guess I needed the Alternate CD to begin with on installation, true or can I RAID two drives with pre-installed OS?
<cafuego> I've only ever used the alternate and server cd (faster)
<AKA3Toes> server CD has a desktop?
<cafuego> and setting up raid via those is a breeze, provided you don't have too many disks.
<adxp> A misbehaving program filled an ext3 partition with an endlessly-filling logfile. I deleted the file, but df -h still tells me the partition is full, and anything that tries to write to disk gives "Disk full" errors. I've tried mount -o remount, but nothing else. Anyone got any ideas?
<cafuego> server cd doesn't have a desktop
<cafuego> adxp: restart the program that was writing and make sure any other apps that used the files are restarted too.
<kisskill> yes
<kisskill> server CD has no desktop
<kisskill> must install
<AKA3Toes> so, using the alternate CD, what's my partition settings? Maybe you have a link for AMD64-based?
<cafuego> AKA3Toes: But alternate will work fine - doe s atext-mode install, then boots the desktop.
<AKA3Toes> k, gotthat... thanks
<adxp> cafuego: cool, that seems to have done it -- thanks. It's odd -- df shows the available space gradually increasing back to what it should be. Got any pointers as to where I could go to better understand what's going on, and why killing the program fixed it?
<cafuego> AKA3Toes: You create partitions in the dialog, set them to be used for raid. When that's done, you select the 'configure raid' menu option and build one or more raid devices.
<cafuego> AKA3Toes: it'll ask for raid level and allow you to select the raid partitions.
<cafuego> Tested and confirmed working with raid1 and raid5 :-)
<cafuego> (on amd64)
<AKA3Toes> sweet, a lot simpler than what I was failing at before... lol
<kisskill> :)
<cafuego> adxp: The program had the file open. So you'd removed it from the list of directory entries, but its data was not freed (because it was in use)
<cafuego> adxp: restarting the program forced it to clsoe its file handle, allowing the kernel to flush the data.
<Ind[y] > Is it possible to install and play Warcraft III (The Frozen Throne) under Ubuntu 7.04?
<adxp> cafuego: ah, I see -- thanks again.
<cafuego> np.
<SlimeyPete> Ind[y] : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3021038
<AKA3Toes> now, is there a stable WINE for AMD64?
<Ind[y] > SlicerDicer-: OK. Thank you.
<SlimeyPete> Ind[y] : oops, I mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45407   - that's the first page
<cafuego> Dunno, I run vmware if i need to help someone withn their ^&*Q@!%^&#@%^@* outlook problems.
<sauvin> Tell them to run Linux so you can help them with their !@#$@#%# Evolution problems.
<cafuego> after muich deliberation i've concluded evolution is just as bad
<pubo> Hi all, anybody can tell me a program/script to rip DVD9->DVD5 with the possibility of delete menu/audio/etc???
<Newbie_Dude> I'm installing nvidia-settings and it says for nvidia-settings to be installed I have to remove "nvidia-glx" I assume that's a bad thing?
<pubo> I don't want to use Wine & DVDShrink :S
<aquo> cafuego: are there alternatives?
<chimp_rex> hello everyone! to whom should i ask about hardware compatibilities?
<pubo> Newbie_Dude, no. The nvidia-drivers implement nvidia-glx itself
<jhaig> chimp_rex: Just ask and someone might know the answer.
<chimp_rex> thanks jhaig!
<AKA3Toes> well, WINE would be for retail Paint Shop Pro, which cost me quite a bit and not to mention the months of tutorials so the lil' woman could start off a graphics business
<Dusk_> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jhaig> chimp_rex: Also, this might be of interest - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AKA3Toes> would like to get her on Linux too so I won'thaveto worry about communicating with a Microshaft-based laptop
<chimp_rex> is HP VECTRA VL400 ok with Ubuntu?
<chimp_rex> Thanks again Jhaig but i don't know what's inside my HP Vectra VL400...
<pubo> chimp_rex, is this a laptop?
<chimp_rex> I just would like to know if it's okay to install it there.
<chimp_rex> no pubo, it's a desktop.
<Dusk_> i want to reconnect with a different ip address on ubuntu...i use usb adsl modem and have dynamic ip
<pubo> chimp_rex, ohm :S
<pubo> Desktop compatibility usually is better than laptops compatibility. Maybe you'll have problems only with your Graphic Card (If it is not an Nvidia or ATI)
<chimp_rex> okay. i think the vidcard is onboard...
<GamingX> Guys I have a problem with XChat in Ubuntu
<Newbie_Dude> My Sony Viao did not like Ubuntu.
<AKA3Toes> looks like you made it GamingX
<AKA3Toes> lol
<GamingX> No this is from Windows Xp
<chimp_rex> Thanks again pubo and jhaig for your help!
<pubo> chimp_rex, look for the video card chipset. If it is Nvidia or ATI, shouldn't be any problem. If it's SiS.. better if you change the Card xD
<AKA3Toes> sorry, I know the feeling
<chimp_rex> ok. noted pubo.
<AKA3Toes> Newbie_Dude, I've got the nVidia BFG 7600GT OC running right now
<GamingX> I am using mIRC from XP since I cannot access XChat in Ubuntu
<GamingX> Can someone help me
<AKA3Toes> is XChat installed?
<GamingX> yes
<GamingX> I used it for sometime
<pubo> nobody can tell me a substitute of DVDShrink in Ubuntu??? :S
<Newbie_Dude> GamingX: and what, it disappeared, it stopped working, it won't open?
<AKA3Toes> Uninstall/Reinstall?
<GamingX> It was when I tried to add a server and connect to it that it immediately switched off
<Dusk_> i want to reconnect with a different ip address on ubuntu...i use usb adsl modem and have dynamic ip
<krinns_> hey
<krinns_> is there evolution has a bug
<krinns_> ?
<Newbie_Dude> GamingX: AKA3Toes is probably right, just try uninstalling/reinstalling. :)
<GamingX> OK
<krinns_> when i save a file with spaces it includes garbage in between apaces
<Newbie_Dude> GamingX: also there's two versions of X-Chat, try the other one if that doesn't work. (GNOME and non-GNOEM)
<Kazade> Hi, I'm trying to install mysql-server 4.1 on Feisty but whenever I try, it installs 5.0. How can I just get it to install 4.1?
<evildead> salut
<Newbie_Dude> !fr | evildead
<ubotu> evildead: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<GamingX> But what is the problem?
<AKA3Toes> if you have a file name with spaces, name the file "xxxxx xxxxx" with quotes... haveyou tried that?
<evildead> !fr
<AKA3Toes> Kazade, your file is showing up as Kazades%2File ?
<Newbie_Dude> evildead: tu ecrivez /join #ubuntu-fr
<Kazade> AKA3Toes: huh? what file?
<AKA3Toes> you said when you were creating a file with spaces...
<Kazade> not me
<Dralid> In Rhythmbox, the only visualization is Goom. Are there others? If so how do I install them?
<Kazade> I want to install mysql-server-4.1, I think you mean krinns_
<AKA3Toes> sorry, that was Krinnis
<AKA3Toes> yep
<gordonjcp> right
<gordonjcp> cafuego: further examination shows that php-gd and ttf is utterly utterly broken in Dapper, Edgy and Feisty
<evildead> evolution task notification dont work
<evildead> is there any solution ?
<mat1980> Hi! I have an ati radeon x1100 that uses 128 mb of ram. How can I change the amount of ram that it allocates? Is it possible?
<AKA3Toes> now, Feisty Server for AMD64, is there a desktop that can be installed?
<pubo> mat1980, if it's possible, it would be in the BIOS
<AKA3Toes> like Pubo said
<pubo> AKA3Toes, as usual, try ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<AKA3Toes> yeah, I found when setting up RAID that I needed the Alternate CD
<AKA3Toes> so far I'm liking Ubuntu Desktop, just wish I didn't have to jump into it with both feet
<Dusk_> i want to reconnect with a different ip address on ubuntu...i use usb adsl modem and have dynamic ip
<AKA3Toes> Dusk_
<AKA3Toes> Do you have a router?
<Dusk_> AKA3Toes, no
<Dusk_> actually i need to pass rapidshare limit
<AKA3Toes> might wantto try programs like HidemyIP if you don't have static ability then
<mat1980> pubo: oh.. thanks. I thought it was a driver related problem. Thanks.
<AKA3Toes> dunno if HidemyIP supports Linux, but there's plenty pf progs out there
<AKA3Toes> matterof fact... hold on
<AKA3Toes> let me check my router page
<mvs1> been trying to resolve video playback on ubuntu 64bit.. I can play most videos fine, but for some reason the colors dont line up on the picture..
<gordonjcp> is there a channel more specific to Ubuntu and PHP?
<Bob_le_Pointu> Try #ubuntu and ##php
<AKA3Toes> http://www.dyndns.org allows you to create a free DDNS subscription
<giuseppe> hi guys, I've a problem. I installed lastest nvidia driver on ubuntu 64 bit but when I try to launch 3d apps I've this message: ...loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault (core dumped). someone can help me?
<_Carlo_> hi, i've upgraded to gutsy on a wubi installation, but now i've some problem with grub, if i choose 2.6.22 2.6.20-16 2.6.20-15 it doesn't start but if i choose ubuntu original kernel it starts with a 2.6.20-15 kernel
<AKA3Toes> get that Dusk_?
<AKA3Toes> http://www.dyndns.org
<Dusk_> thanks AKA3Toes
<AKA3Toes> np, hope that works
<Kazade> does anyone know the answer to my problem? how can I install mysql-server-4.1 on feisty? :(
<kraut> moin
<AKA3Toes> well, I'm off to see the puter... TY for the help/suggestions on RAID
<gordonjcp> Kazade: does it specifically need to be 4.1?
<giuseppe> guys how can I remove the lastest driver nvidia I've installed? I've ...loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault (core dumped) and I can't use 3d apps
<giuseppe> 64bit
<Kazade> yeh, i've been given some legacy app, and the queries dont work in 5.0 because they use old-style inner joins with a left join
<hoe_> hi al
<hoe_> I experienced that running the office org software is very fast in FC 5 but not in ubuntu feisty why?
<fatbrain> Hello
<aruru> howto translate network adresses in ubuntu?
<fatbrain> Does ubuntu use the hardware h264 decoder on my 8600gts gpu?
<hoe_> I experienced that running the office org software is very fast in FC 5 but not in ubuntu feisty why?
<fatbrain> (I have the binary nvidia drivers installed, and I'm using mplayer to play my videos)
<hoe_> is there any way to make it like tweaking ?
<hoe_> congratu to u fatbrain
<hoe_> ubuntu is cool but i experienced running office org slow when start it
<zaggynl> hoe_, tried disabling java in oo.org?
<hoe_> i meant how to disable the java , i experienced the startup of the office org slow and it havent started to go into any of the words yet
<hoe_> i meant i only double click the office org program and it took quite sometime for the programs to load before going into any like spreadsheets
<hoe_> zag , any advice?
<hoe_> I even experienced FC 5 very fast in opening many programs , why?
<hoe_> anyone advice?
<giuseppe> how can I remove nvidia drivers I installed with .run?
<elmo40> giuseppe, some apps come with an uninstall.run file
<elmo40> if it didnt, then read the README file... they usually help ;)
<giuseppe> elmo40, it was a .run no readmefile or uninstall.run
<ConfidentiaL> does anyone know what might be the reason why my spdif out is not working in ubuntu ?
<giuseppe> only a single file elmo40
<elmo40> dude, i know it was a run file, but on their webiste, they may also have an uninstall file... or at least a damn readme for you
<rafael__> hey people
<giuseppe> elmo40, ah ok, sorry I didn't understand. I'm going to watch
<rafael__> i have 2 gb ram ... but something is using my memory.. not memory used is 500 mb but my computer was in screensaver i wasnt here..  what is the problem ?? what is using my memory ?  my firefox was opened with some pages. is it ?
<gordonjcp> rafael__: memory is there to be used
<rafael__> gordonjcp, even u are sleeping and your computer is in screensaver ?
<Qjimbo> Hi
<rafael__> gordonjcp, i dont understand..
<gordonjcp> rafael__: memory doesn't get freed up until it's needed
<elmo40> rafael__, so many things have memory leaks in linux... they are *still* being worked on. Especially firefox!
<evi|one> Hello. I want to create a SMB share. I created one via System --> Administration --> Shared Folders and it seems to work, but it asks for password. I don't even know what the password is because my Ubuntu username/password doesn't work. I want to give everyone full read/write access to that share (w/o username and password). How do I do that?
<rafael__> gordonjcp, but 500mb  ?  its only my gaim opened and xchat
<rafael__> elmo40, i closed my fireforx to see what happens..
<elmo40> evi|one, have you tried a samba room? possibly #samba ?
<pretender_> can anyone out there help with some mythtv questions
<elmo40> rafael__, then open ktop, or top, and see what is consuming your RAM
<gordonjcp> elmo40: "room"?
<gordonjcp> elmo40: #samba sounds more like a channel
<elmo40> m'eh, whatever...
<elmo40> rooms get filles with people, channels are a pathway.
<Qjimbo> I recently installed ubuntu on my desktop PC, however I don't have net access for it, and I want to install VLC and all the audio/video codecs, how can I do this without net access at home?
<elmo40> *filled
<rafael__> elmo40, gkrellm uses much memory ?
<elmo40> ya, it sucks.
<rafael__> right
<rafael__> elmo40, ok.. i did.. and i closed my firefox.. my memory is backing slowly :O
<rafael__> elmo40, moc  is using memory too. hahaha and that is a player for terminal :O
<elmo40> but does it matter?
<elmo40> everything will use memory
<rafael__> elmo40, well. i like moc
<elmo40> the more you have the greedier they become!
<natsumey_> i've a problem here,
<elmo40> natsumey_, speak.
<natsumey_> why my network getting slow after 2 or 3 hours
<natsumey_> around 20 min
<natsumey_> then came ok for next 2 or 3 hours
<elmo40> possibly your internet providor
<yeniklasor> Are we have backup all ubuntu's data with partition? Like Norton Ghost?
<natsumey_> i thought it was my network, but i already change all the switch and ap with a new one
<rafael__> elmo40, restarting the gdm will make my memory back ?
<rafael__> lets see what happens.. cya and thanks
<Qjimbo> I recently installed ubuntu on my desktop PC, however I don't have net access for it, and I want to install VLC and all the audio/video codecs, how can I do this without net access at home?
* zrg  
<fred> help me for install compiz-fusion in my ATIX200M graphic card
<jatt> does ntfs-3g work on Dapper? I think Dapper kernel doesn't have fuse support by default.
<lkthomas> fred: is that an order ? it takes 300USD/hour to help you
<fred> WHAT !!
<fred> lol
<fred> no i am french
<fred> but a speak middle
<aservin> then 250 Euros per hour
<stefg> Qjimbo: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ might help you
<yeniklasor> Are we have backup software that backup all ubuntu's data with partition? Like Norton Ghost?
<stefg> !info ntfs-3g dapper
<ubotu> Package ntfs-3g does not exist in dapper
<stefg> !backup | yeniklasor
<jatt> I know it isn't in Dapper
<Eli0t> hello
<revilodraw> hi! im using feisty on my dell inspiron 6400 with 2ghz core 2 duo processor and 2gb ram, and amarok 1.4.6 is very sloooow and lags a lot..it is the only prog i have trouble with
<ubotu> yeniklasor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<_Thelonius_> Hi!
<stefg> jatt: i had it running on Dapper, i just don't remember the repo i had to add.
<_Thelonius_> where can i find pakets of ghutsy gibbon?
<_Thelonius_> I am debian user, but would like to get some of the gutsy pakets
<jatt> stefg: did you need to update the kernel (compile fuse manually in, or something similar)?
<Eli0t> problem running unreal tournament on 7.04, gfx ok but sound very is very "slowed". Any1 help me?
<Frogzoo> revilodraw: how big is your library?
<stefg> jatt: iirc it worked with the standard kernel. Suffering from a bug with my CD drive i don't use stock ubuntu-kernels, but i think it was just adding the repo and apt-getting
<Eli0t> problem running unreal tournament on 7.04, gfx ok but sound is very "slowed". Any1 help me?
<jatt> stefg: ok thank you, will try to install again
<_Thelonius_> does someone have a paket-source for apt-get for gutsy gibbon pakets?
<stefg> jatt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<jatt> stefg: that's a great resource, didn't know it, very appreciated
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<Selrach> Excuse me, I have a question about how exactly checkinstall works. http://checkinstall.izto.org/ seems to suggest that it leaves a copy of the source in the source directory. my question is, if you were to uninstall it later via its own methods, would everything be removed(binaries and source)?
<stefg> _Thelonius_: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, and i would not recommend mixing ubuntu and debian. dependencies don't work, 'cos names are often different
<re5pekt> hello
<_Thelonius_> stefg i read in ahow to that getting the mesa drivers from gutsy is easy and works and i don't have to recompile them
<_Thelonius_> which i found to be a pain (didn't work :D )
<re5pekt> what is the kubuntu chanel in czech language ? please
<stefg> _Thelonius_: so just manually download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ but don't add a repo to your sources.list. gutsy in hevy development, and things are going to break
<_Thelonius_> thanks
<re5pekt> please
<_Thelonius_> just found that site throught the faqs as well. nice site
<_Thelonius_> :)
<re5pekt> is it here a czech chanel ?
<stefg> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<re5pekt> thanks
<mythrage> my network tray icon dissapear, need help
<jatt> stefg: it worked :). My problem was, in my first attempt I didn't upgrade the hal and makedev packages from the ntfs-3g repo. Thanks for the help.
<revilodraw> frogzoo: about 30 gig
<stefg> jatt: you're welcome
<Eli0t> problem running unreal tournament on 7.04, gfx ok but sound is very "slowed". Any1 help me?
<re5pekt> i write "sudo atp-get install pidgin"
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I am trying to convert an .asf file to .avi or .mpeg, and add some music to it, does anybody know a good program to do this in ubuntu?
<re5pekt> but the pacage is not found
<stefg> !pidgin | re5pekt
<ubotu> re5pekt: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<re5pekt> yes i know
<re5pekt> but i don't know to how install this program
<re5pekt> :(
<DjViper> how do I make sure my wlan connects at 54mbits ? (G)
<g0dd3ss> re5pekt,  get it off pidgin website
<cephalopoda> wat the
<g0dd3ss> re5pekt,  read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<cephalopoda> xterm
<antodona> s
<antodona> ola
<kaptengu> what's the equivalent to nautilus ctrl-h in midnight commander?
<mythrage> my network icon on tray disappear, how can i overcome this
<toplok> I am testing 7.10 alpha and requests a username "ubuntu", whats the password ?
<kaptengu> ubuntu?
<kaptengu> or nonr
<kaptengu> e
<DjViper> how do I make sure my wlan connects at 54mbits ? (G)
<cephalopoda> farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk
<g0dd3ss> ooo
<cephalopoda> lol
<cephalopoda> hey godess
<g0dd3ss> hai
<cephalopoda> how ya goin mate
<g0dd3ss> great thanx , you?
<cephalopoda> hrmm tired!
<cephalopoda> lol i havent stared at a pc screen this hard for years lol
<g0dd3ss> 8-] 
<cephalopoda> you a regular here?
<g0dd3ss> well not really, i come here quite a bit lately for hlp tho
<cephalopoda> a newbie to ubuntu?
<g0dd3ss> yah
<g0dd3ss> what about u
<cephalopoda> im relativily to ubuntu, but a linux user 4 nerly 10 yrz
<g0dd3ss> oh yeah cool
<cephalopoda> nah.. 8 :)
<cephalopoda> ya in au?
<stefg> !fftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !offtopic
<g0dd3ss> nz
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cephalopoda> oo!
<g0dd3ss> noone talk anything ontopic :-\
<cephalopoda> nearly there lol
<cephalopoda> so whats ontopic?
<cephalopoda> socket programming?
<cephalopoda> :)
<g0dd3ss> XD
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone I am trying to convert an .asf file to .avi or .mpeg, and add some music to it, does anybody know a good program to do this in ubuntu?
<stefg> cephalopoda: not a problem, just take the social chatter to -offtopic
<cephalopoda> pfft
<cephalopoda> thinking...
<gato> ll
<cephalopoda> not really even sure
<stefg> !info avidemux
<jpozlovsky> hi :-)
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<cephalopoda> barely know what to do with those things in windows.. not really into codecs etc
<g0dd3ss> thanks, do you know if it works for asf
<cephalopoda> you could use wine for any windows software im sure
<cephalopoda> and its codecs
<stefg> g0dd3ss: not sure, might depend on having w32codecs installed
<g0dd3ss> yeahhh or boot into the dreaded windoze
<bit0> hi, anyone knows   bug #23631 ?
<g0dd3ss> might be easierXD
<g0dd3ss> thanks
<cephalopoda> get g0dd3ss got an email?
<cephalopoda> wanna chit chat sometime?
<g0dd3ss> lol
<asep> please help me for sharing printer in ubuntu
<cephalopoda> lol trust me ya dont wanna see my myspace LOL
<jpozlovsky> I have question regarding syncing Palm Zire device (USB connection) with ubuntu.... how can I discover to which /dev it is connected? dmesg tells this:
<asep> who can help me
<jpozlovsky> [10092.136000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<jpozlovsky> [10092.308000]  usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<g0dd3ss> sure msn o0o_420_o0o@hotmail.com lol
<yeniklasor> dd backup utility gives me errors. Can someone teach me how to use it?
<g0dd3ss> sorrrrry
<newbie0034> can I install vmware-server from Synaptic Package Manager? Or do I need to download and compile ?
<cephalopoda> why sorry?
<asep> hello
<stefg> !info g4u
<ubotu> Package g4u does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<g0dd3ss> we don't wanna get offtopic now do we
<g0dd3ss> 8-}
<devcenter> when i log in system, the gnome desktop is load, but after any seconds, it reload the logoff
<cephalopoda> :)
<jgoss> asep,  tried samba yet?
<cephalopoda> ohh yeah
<cephalopoda> theyre sooo strict :P
<cephalopoda> like bring back in HS :)
<devcenter> Would can to be autostart application.....
<devcenter> what's a log from init gnome desktop
<jgoss> cephalopoda,  this is a support channel. thats why they are strict
<g0dd3ss> when i grow up, i wanna be an admin! hah
<g0dd3ss> sorry k ontopic'
<cephalopoda> lol yay lets push people around :)
<cephalopoda> oo yes indeed
<g0dd3ss> anyone else triend emesene?? cant seem to get it to work :-\
<cephalopoda> ubuntu is a great distro but i like other ones to such as kool linux and blah blah os
<cephalopoda> newayz, did ya try wine
<jgoss> g0dd3ss, have you tried opening it from inside a terminal? if so any errors?
<cephalopoda> i get all my games/photo editors to work that way
<DjViper> how do I make sure my wlan connects at 54mbits ? (G)
<devcenter> anybody can helpme
<g0dd3ss> it opens, but won't login "Error during login, please retry"
<bit0> /msgchanservlist*ubuntu*
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<newbie0034> devcenter: what if you log on as a different user?
<g0dd3ss> when i try from terminal it says  Config value was not found: mediaEnabled
<bit0> /msgchanservlist*ubuntu*
<devcenter> newbie0034,
<cephalopoda> just added you :)
<newbie0034> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<apit> how disable annoyng messages about enter/leave chanel ?
<apit> in gaim
<devcenter> but i have login in xfce, but i dont know what's log file...for load gnome desktop
<stefg> DjViper: that says: $ iwconfig <interface> rate 54M
<aruru_> i have local network 192.168.1.0/24 connected to router on interface rl0 and wan interface on router is tun0 howto translate adresses NAT?
<newbie0034> devcenter: your using xcfe or gnome?
<Delegate> i need to rid my computer of every last bit of apache
<DjViper> stefg: thanks! :)
<Delegate> it got a bit messed up and i want to reinstall apache, however it keep complaining
<Delegate> keeps*
<m1r> hello
<Delegate> i thought i got rid of everything, but it fails to start after i install it with apt-get so somethings still wrong
<devcenter> i'm using gnome...but with it is not loading, i change gdm configuration to open xfce...
<devcenter> what's configuration file from init gnome
<jgoss> have you tried --purge Delegate ?
<jgoss> sudo apt-get remove apache2 --purge
<Ind[y] > When doing in the interactive interpreter "import wx; help(wx)" I get an error. Is this a known bug which will be fixed? I run Ubuntu 7.04, Python 2.5.1
<newbie0034> devcenter, I'm sorry I'm too new to ubuntu,, I think it is the right place to look.  Perhaps your hard-drive is full?
<Delegate> jgoss, no.. i'll give it a go now
<jgoss> good luck
<newbie0034> devcenter: perhaps /var/log/messages
<stefg> devcenter: what happens if you try to log on to a gnome-session?
<devcenter> stefg,
<jatt> Ind[y] : if you don't have the path for wx in PYTHONPATH I don't see how it could be bug
<Delegate> jgoss, it didn't seem to help =\
<devcenter> it load gnome-session, show desktop, desktop background, icons from panel bar,,,,and after any seconds....it reload the gnome-session....undestand.....
<Ind[y] > jatt: I can "import wx" fine
<Delegate> when i try and install it, it complains about not being able to find /etc/apache2/ .. which it shouldn't since i removed it..
<stefg> devcenter: is there beryl/compiz involved ?
<jatt> Ind[y] : import sys; help (sys) works for me so it should be something with wx and not with the python interpreter
<devcenter> i believe that this problem->>> session application
<Ind[y] > jatt: ok
<devcenter> stefg,
<stefg> !enter | devcenter
<ubotu> devcenter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<devcenter> i can to show my log fil...in /var/log/message
<jgoss> Delegate,  maybe try apt-get remove --purge apache2-.2common
<stefg> !paste | devcenter
<ubotu> devcenter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jgoss> oops sthats apt-get remove --purge apache2.2-common
<jgoss> i think thats the package that provides /etc/apache anyway.
<ubuntu> Why does my wifi work out the box with ubuntu and not xubuntu?
<devcenter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30202/
<Delegate> jgoss: thanks, that one seemed to work :D
<devcenter> stefg, look it
<devcenter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30202/
<jgoss> glad to hear that :)
<Delegate> now to get php and mysql working with it, i'll come back here if i have any problems xD
<ubuntu> In ubuntu i use the network manager applet to do the dirty work. This aint there in xubuntu. Any ideas???
<jgoss> ubuntu, maybe try adding network manager to the session list of xubuntu when you enter it.
<jgoss> nm-applet i think.
<ubuntu> I dont know where to find the applet?
<devcenter> stefg, look pastebin?
<ubuntu> With synaptic its not in there
<vip3rousmango> anyone know what /dev/sg0 is?
<stefg> devcenter: try removing the lockfile with  sudo rm -rf /tmp/gconfd
<devcenter> only it?
<jgoss> ubuntu, open a terminal and then type the command nm-applet see if that brings it up.
<devcenter> ok.....
<vip3rousmango> Nero Linux keeps giving me a read error to dev/sg0/ something about not enough permission
<aruru__> i'd lost connection, ill ask again
<aruru__> i have local network 192.168.1.0/24 connected to router on interface rl0 and wan interface on router is tun0 howto translate adresses NAT?
<aruru__> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTE -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o tun0 -j masquearad
<aruru__> is this good?
<ubuntu> It does bring it up in ubuntu but what package do i need to install if i want it in xubuntu. Im on liveCD at mo in Ubuntu and im gunna do live on Xubuntu to see if it works
<devcenter> stefg,
<jgoss> ubuntu, i think the package is called network-manager-gnome
<chazco> hi... my laptop supports booting from SD cards... a floppy disk image is saved and then booted. Is it possible to use this to install Ubuntu completely onto the SD card?
<ubuntu> what package is the networkmanager applet in? i.e. nm-applet
<stefg> devcenter, yes that's my nick. please don't spam by using enter as punctuation
<xjtuzzh> i am a newbee
<xjtuzzh> hello, all!
<devcenter> Look for log (/var/log/message), only two lines with problem
<devcenter> I'm post in pastebin for you look
<ubuntu> so if i do a apt-get install network-manager-gnome in xubuntu will it offer the same functionality???
<devcenter> look it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30203/
<rabbit64> hi. is there any way to reassign x termination shortcut (ctrl+alt+bkspace) to something else?
<ubuntu> The whole wifi thing is getting me down down down
<jgoss> yes. but in order for it to start up when you log into about you have to add it to the start up session. which there should be a way to do that in the xfce control panel.
<xjtuzzh> 
<cephalopoda> chinese!
<Assassin`> in wine where would i find the directory for the c drive?
<cephalopoda> is anyone using the bcm43xx driver?
<cephalopoda> wireless device i mean
<Assassin`> like if i'm writing a bash script to point to a file
<stefg> devcenter: so can you get in now? according to the log, it seems that the tomboy applet is causing the trouble
<devcenter> stefg, do you know this error?
<Assassin`> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cephalopoda> !mofo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mofo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<xjtuzzh> .....why ?? any chinese here?
<cephalopoda> !sexydogbums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexydogbums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jgoss> .wine/drive_c
<ubuntu> Will the applet work under Xfce???
<cephalopoda> noit sure
<devcenter> but, how to disable this applet....for XFCE
<xjtuzzh> :F
<cephalopoda> you use the disable command
<stefg> !spam cephalopoda
<cephalopoda> :O
<cephalopoda> mean
<devcenter> i'm in xfce, i can disable applet
<jgoss> Assassin`, it might be different. just check in the .wine folder.
<mrsno> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<xjtuzzh> it's so gloomy ,nobody chat with me
<Assassin`> i have
<cephalopoda> dont like you anymore stefg
<ubuntu> I need help with my wifi card?
<jgoss> in your home directory that is
<cephalopoda> ubuntu.. same
<Pici> !cz | xjtuzzh
<ubotu> xjtuzzh: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Pici> ..
<cephalopoda> using the bcm43xx driver
<Assassin`> i'm trying to get this script to work for half life
<Assassin`> lawl
<Pici> xjtuzzh: let me get you chinese channel :)
<xjtuzzh> hey,Pici
<cephalopoda> but not working.. i think its to do wirh the revision factor of the device
<Assassin`> game in linux = confusing
<ubuntu> It works out box in ubuntu but to do a command line install it detects card and all but cannot find network
<cephalopoda> rev 02 etc
<tbuss> I'm looking for an app I can use to convert mpeg to flv, would ffmpeg work
<cephalopoda> iwlist scanning sees the AP but wont get an ip with dhclient eth1
<kharloss> hi there. I want to use ubunut as router . i need to use 2 ISP , if one of them i falling down, i need other conection for backup. can i do it ? how ? any external link ? thanks in advance .
<xjtuzzh> 
<xjtuzzh> 
<gabriel_> ola
<jgoss> tbuss,  yes, i believe ffmpeg has support to do that.
<cephalopoda> de donde eres senor gabriel_
<Pici> !cn | xjtuzzh
<ubotu> xjtuzzh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gabriel_> no lo se
<gabriel_> jejejeje
<xjtuzzh> Pici ,yes,i am a chinese
<cephalopoda> mucho gusto de tuesday senor? :)
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tbuss> jgoss: ok thanks
<cephalopoda> mi hablas esponal es mucho malo y sexo :P
<cephalopoda> lmao
<xjtuzzh> no english!
<cephalopoda> no spanish you mean?
<devcenter> stefg,
<xjtuzzh> English !junk
<devcenter> i can to delete .tomboy from my home
<xjtuzzh> exit
<xjtuzzh> quit
<xjtuzzh> i am out! bye
<cephalopoda> put a forward slash first
<xjtuzzh> s
<cephalopoda> who
<cephalopoda> jesus
<cephalopoda> might not do that again
<cephalopoda> any chick in here wanna talk with me
<cephalopoda> i just had a nice conversation
<cephalopoda> but males get boring
<cephalopoda> proves im not gay atleast
<cephalopoda> lol
<CheesyMonkey> !offtopic | cephalopoda
<ubotu> cephalopoda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sipior> we need a "!creepy"
<jgoss> haha
<cephalopoda> hey im talkin bout my bcm43xx drivers with the connection of the device to the kernel but the inability to connect but all i get is ignorance
<cephalopoda> i tells ya, ignorance!
<cephalopoda> inability to connect to the AP
<cephalopoda> but the AP is seen
<jgoss> that just means noone can help. that doesn't man you should go offtopic
<Assassin`> wow i can't talk about piracy but we can have weirdos -_-
<jgoss> *mean
<cephalopoda> dose it mean i need to give you a golden shower
<cephalopoda> Wierdos schmirdos
<jgoss> please be respectful
<cephalopoda> your a looser for being on this stupid chat thingo
<liquiddoom> try sudo dhclient (ethernet interface)
<jatt> ?
<cephalopoda> get a life, go to a club or sumin
<magnetron_> Assassin`: it's not illegal to be a weirdo
<CheesyMonkey> !attitude | cephalopoda
<ubotu> cephalopoda: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jatt> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<cephalopoda> totally
<Cromag> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cephalopoda> dhclienbt works in my other pcs
<cephalopoda> but i dont get a leave
<cephalopoda> lease
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.240.20.55]  by Hobbsee
* cephalopoda was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Assassin`> magnetron_: when your a predator it is lol
<jatt> thanks
<CheesyMonkey> Ahhh peace and quiet :)
<stefg> kharloss: http://www.linux.com/articles/113988?tid=129&tid=100&tid=119
<Assassin`> lawl
<Assassin`> c you all l8r
<yves_mg> hi
<yves_mg> i'm using ubuntu 7.04 with an automatic installation. I want to disable some packages
<yves_mg> is that still possible to disable packages via a kickstartfile?
<stefg> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<abhi> can anyone help me with apache?
<Aaron_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rolfen> is it possible to skin a qt app? it looks ugly.
<asdx> hi
<asdx> will 7.10 have compiz active by default?
<natsumey_> hello, what are this thing mean in phpsysinfo In/out errors
<natsumey_> In/out errors
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<jprieto> hola
<aquo> 1337
<jprieto> que?
<f00bar2k> how can I stop rhythmbox loading when i dock my ipod?
<jprieto> im no talk  english
<jatt> !es | jprieto
<ubotu> jprieto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<m1r> is there a way to block user from accsesing filesystem and bound him only to his home folder ?
<stefg> !permissions | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<m1r> is there a way to block user from accsesing filesystem and bound him only to his home folder ?
<m1r> ty stefg
<jgoss> f00bar2k,  go to system then preferences then click removable drives and media preferences. On the multimedia tab you should be able to uncheck the part about portable multimedia players
<npnufn> what type of software available for using voip (voice,cam) that will work with ubuntu.
<jgoss> the part that has to do with rhythm box
<jprieto> im spainish
<npnufn> neither gaim/ or any other messenger is providing this facility.
<f00bar2k> jgoss: aha, excellent thats just what i needed
<jprieto> hello
<f00bar2k> jgoss: thanks
<jgoss> you're welcome :)
<jprieto> hola
<jatt> !es | jprieto
<ubotu> jprieto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> m1r: but you can't restrict read access to much, of course. the user still has to run stuff from /bin ,/usr/bin
<jprieto> nooooooooooooooo
<npnufn> does any one know about the voip software that will work with ubuntu.
<jprieto> im spainish no talk english
<abhi> can anyone help me with virtualhosting on apache in ubuntu server?
<Pici> jprieto: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<abhi> it's not working for me
<jaconitroso> saludos
<jprieto> hola
<jatt> hm.
<jaconitroso> de donde eres???
<jprieto> de carrion
<jatt> !es | jaconitroso
<ubotu> jaconitroso: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jprieto> de sevilla
<devcenter> how to disable tomboy applet......but it's causing problem in my gnome
<jatt> !es | jprieto
<jaconitroso> veo yo soy de Puerto Rico
<ubotu> jprieto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jprieto> cuantos aos tienes
<jatt> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jaconitroso> 56
<jprieto> yo 10
<_Lucretia_> is there a 32bit gnat/gcc?
<trippndarift> Is there a way to make sure that a computer does not contain any KDE libraries?
<jaconitroso> felicidades comensaste a la edad perfecta
<f00bar2k> can anyone recommend a good music player for linux, I'm currently using banshee but I'm annoyed at the lack of "Artist/Album" filters, and I really dislike Rhythmbox
<Pici> !players | f00bar2k
<ubotu> f00bar2k: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<f00bar2k> Pici: that wasnt a recommendation that was a list
<Pici> f00bar2k: Amarok is quite good, although you'll need to install some kde dependencies to get it to work.
<f00bar2k> I'd rather stick to gtk2 interface
<f00bar2k> amarok is also really crowded
<Pici> f00bar2k: Exaile aims to be a gtk replacement for Amarok
<Pici> I havent used it personally, but I've heard good things about it.
<devcenter> how to disable tomboy applet......but it's causing problem in my gnome
<Pici> devcenter: right click on applet, 'remove from panel'
<f00bar2k> ooh exaile /does/ look good
<abhi> can anyone help me with Virtual hosting on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<npnufn> can any one recommend a good software for voice chat & web cam that runs with ubuntu
<yves_mg> is there still a possibility to exclude packages using a kickstart file?
<devcenter> but, i dont get open gnome for it
<devcenter> i need disable tomboy applet, for console
<nox-Hand> How would I make Entrance Desktop Manager (which I ihave installed) my default display manager?
<stefg> devcenter: sudo apt-get remove tomboy
<nox-Hand> Desktop manager, or whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@75.80.10.46!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<f00bar2k> has anyone used Ereseva here?
<ari_stress> what's that?
<f00bar2k> http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ereseva
<f00bar2k> IM client
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. i've lost sound on flash, and it's quite annoying.. :( anyone abel to lend a hand getting it back? I've googled and folowed the usual instructions , checked under system -> preferences -> sounds and tried all options.. it just willnot playback under flash, everything else seems to work.. i've reinstalled the flash non-free package also.. no joy..
<Zta> How do I create a new folder when viewing files as List?
<anachronik> anyone know anything about DSDT?
<npnufn> foobar2k: did u tried that?
<Zta> Can I cusomize the toolbar of the file browser, eg. add a "Create New Folder" icon?
<ari_stress> Zta: File > New Folder
<Zta> ari_stress, argh fuck you're right.  I was certain that I'd already checked that.  How silly.
<starz> !language zta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language zta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tutos> hi guys,
<starz> gah
<f00bar2k> npnufn: im just getting it now
<starz> dont swear they ban
<starz> !swear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> w/e
<tutos> got a question
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<starz> ah there it is
<Zta> starz, thanks for 10 lines of explanation.  Now I'll remember it.
<starz> and for the record i disagree with the policy
<starz> greatly
<tutos> how can i get drivers for Lexmark Z645 printer?
* starz shrugs
<Zta> =)
<tutos> does anybody know?
<starz> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> gah
<Zta> Can I cusomize the toolbar of the file browser, eg. add a "Create New Folder" icon?
<npnufn> foobar2k: I am also trying that now.  Apart from that do u know anything else that will do voice chat & cam usage.
<KyuDragonWolf> I'm having trouble with RecordMyDesktop, is there a better program for recording my computer?
<starz> tutos try googling for: lexmark z645 ubuntuforums
<starz> usually they have guides for it all :D
<tutos> argh have already done that;/
<starz> lets see
<magnetron> !printer | tutos
<ubotu> tutos: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Zta> tutos, http://linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<starz> ah needed a howto in there tutos
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2439290 shows an interesting post the guide is page one tho im sure the link provided by bot via magnetron is good
<starz> shoot Zta's is prolly good to
<starz> o
<rami> i'm trying to install AWN via the terminal but everytime i press the letter Y it says cancels. whats wrong?
<Wizek> Do someone know why is that, after i set window effects, it installed a "nvidia-xgl" package (or something like that), i restarted my pc - as it said - , and then GDM, coud not start :-/... i only have terminal at the os... how can i start the GUI??
<Zta> Ugh!
<sky___> ciao
<tutos> argh nothing found but thx anyway
<magnetron> tutos: maybe there is no driver for it yet
<tutos> mhm i guess so
<bit0> Anyone knows  bug #23631  (Openoffice.org Base report wizard bug )
<bit0> ?
<f00bar2k> !makemelunch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makemelunch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<f00bar2k> worth a try
<Wizek> After i set window effects, it installed a "nvidia-xgl" package (or something like that), i restarted my pc - as it said - , and then GDM, coud not start :-/... i only have terminal at the os... how can i start the GUI??
<enzo__> ciao
<keck0f_> hi.
<magnetron> how do i disable join/part messages for a channel with xchat-gnome?
<SleepingSloth> can anyone tell me why process gij-4.1 is using almost all of my CPU cycles?
<xjtuzzh> hello
<xjtuzzh> sd
<xjtuzzh> anyone?
<magnetron> SleepingSloth: you are running some java program, and java consume a lot of resources
<kisskill> hello everyone
<SleepingSloth> hello magnetron - ah - maybe azureus....
<magnetron> SleepingSloth: probably
<Commodore-Freak> does anyone know how to install php4 in ubuntu 7.04?
<SleepingSloth> magnetron: tanks for that, I'll have a look into it
<SleepingSloth> ^thanks
<magnetron> SleepingSloth: you might want to try another torrent client
<SleepingSloth> magnetron: can you suggest a better multiple-torrent client? I used gtorrent briefly, but thats single file.....
<stefg> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<kyja> there needs to be a system sound efects manager to go along with berly
<magnetron> SleepingSloth: deluge or transmission
<SleepingSloth> stefg, magnetron: tahnkyou
<Wizek> After i set window effects, it installed a "nvidia-xgl" package (or something like that), i restarted my pc - as it said - , and then GDM, coud not start :-/... i only have terminal at the os... how can i start the GUI??
<SleepingSloth> ^thankyou
<magnetron> SleepingSloth: you're welcome
<RadioApeShot> Has anyone ever come across a directory named ">" in their home directory and root directory?
<RadioApeShot> If I delete it, it comes back after restart.
<magnetron> RadioApeShot: i have never heard of it
<RadioApeShot> And I can't figure out who is making it.
<RadioApeShot> And its hard to google for, since its just named ">"
<magnetron> RadioApeShot: check the ownership for the file
<RadioApeShot> Owned by root
<magnetron> RadioApeShot: where is it created?
<RadioApeShot> The directory itself is empty.
<magnetron> did you check for hidden files in it?
<RadioApeShot> It was created on the 22 of last month
<RadioApeShot> Yeah
<Jjohn> register jjohn
<RadioApeShot> No hidden files
<magnetron> !register | Jjohn
<ubotu> Jjohn: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<devcenter> how to remove tomboy from console
<Jjohn> thx
<_Lucretia_> so, if I want to be able to compile 32 and 64 bits apps, I'm going to need 32-bit X libs as well?
<RadioApeShot> Unless there are really great tricks for hiding files I don't know about.
<RadioApeShot> ls -la should show me everything, right?
<magnetron> RadioApeShot: yes, ls -la was what i meant
<xoRock> !sblive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sblive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RadioApeShot> The > directory under / also is empty.
<RadioApeShot> Is there a way to keep a log of file access?
<SleepingSloth> stefg, magnetron: nothing in the repositories for deluge ?
<RadioApeShot> So I can turn logging on, delete the file, reboot and then see what causes it to appear again?
<rami> how can i hide the original taskbar?
<xoRock> need help, have creative 5.1 sb live, the sound only come out from 2 front speaker
<magnetron> !deluge | SleepingSloth (no you would have to get it from their homepage, a deb file)
<ubotu> SleepingSloth (no you would have to get it from their homepage, a deb file): deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<stefg> SleepingSloth: no, get a .deb from the site mentioned in the factoid
<Taffy-nay> hey every one, anyone here confidant with compiz/beryl to provide a quick hand?
<xoRock> need help, have creative 5.1 sb live, the sound only come out from 2 front speaker
<FirefighterBlu3> what init.d process(es) and kde processes need to be restarted when knetworkmanager takes it's usual s**t?  knm. has alzheimers and forgets to a) renew IP when a link comes up and b) totally forgets there are network interfaces installed
<magnetron> !surround | xoRock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xoRock> !surround
<lixus> hi, i recently installed gutsy and it now identifies my IDE harddrive as sda. Former this was hda and sda was only used for SCSI devices. is this a bug or a feature ?
<FirefighterBlu3> 'feature' of sorts
<xoRock> magnetron,  nothing happen
<magnetron> !gutsy | lixus
<ubotu> lixus: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<SleepingSloth> magnetron, stefg - oops... sorry about that. pebkac
<FirefighterBlu3> libata is the new and improved way of doing things unfortunately you can no longer use hdparm on it
<stefg> !uuid | lixus
<ubotu> lixus: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lixus> FirefighterBlu3: no hdparm ? that is not a real advantage. is there any replacement to set DMA and transfer modes then ?
<FirefighterBlu3> eventually sdparm i believe
<reverseblade> Hello I want to forward all the trafic coming to port 80 on a machine to the port 44444, again on the same machien  how can I do it by using iptables ?
<FirefighterBlu3> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT 127.0.0.1:44444
<FirefighterBlu3> adjust the matching if you need to
<FirefighterBlu3> if it comes in on a particular interface, from a particular source, etc etc
<FirefighterBlu3> ewps.  my bad
<FirefighterBlu3> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT 127.0.0.1:44444
<FirefighterBlu3> :)
<reverseblade> FirefighterBlu3, that doesn't accept the destination, are you sure of the syntax ?
<FirefighterBlu3> ^^
<FirefighterBlu3> add --to-destination
<FirefighterBlu3> before the ip
<FirefighterBlu3> i haven't had my mojo wakup yet
<FirefighterBlu3> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:44444
<liox> to install JDK of the repository or manual?
<liox> manual in which directory I must install?
<liox> somebody can help me?
<userjudast> yuda
<reverseblade> FirefighterBlu3, connection refused
<FirefighterBlu3> telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<reverseblade> yeah
<reverseblade> refused
<reverseblade> does it work on you ?
<FirefighterBlu3> err, port 44444 if you get conx refused, your http daemon isn't answering
<ta|k> hallo, habe viel gegoogelt ohne ergebnis: gibt es ein tutorial um von ubuntu aus auf einen windrucker im lan zuzugreifen?
<reverseblade> FirefighterBlu3, its no http
<reverseblade> its tcp
<FirefighterBlu3> s/http/something/
<reverseblade> bsd binary socket
<FirefighterBlu3> http is tcp
<reverseblade> yeah
<reverseblade> but tcp is no http
<magnetron> !de | ta|k
<ubotu> ta|k: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FirefighterBlu3> is your daemon running?  does netstat show it listening to *:44444 or 127.0.0.1:44444?
<reverseblade> FirefighterBlu3,  when I do telnet 127.0.0.1 44444  got an aswer
<reverseblade> answer
* genii sips a coffee and tries to get awake
<ta|k> ok, danke/thanks a lot!
<spheard> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<FirefighterBlu3> what is your iptables rule?
<reverseblade> err
<reverseblade> FirefighterBlu3, how to check ?
<userjudast> jakarta
<magnetron> how do i disable join/part messages for a channel with xchat-gnome?
<userjudast> semarang
<FirefighterBlu3> iptables -nvL -t nat
<reverseblade> FirefighterBlu3, telnet 127.0.0.1 44444Trying 127.0.0.1...Connected to 127.0.0.1.
<reverseblade> I do this then  : udo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 9090 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:44444
<spheard> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<reverseblade> telnet 127.0.0.1 9090 Trying 127.0.0.1... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<reverseblade> FirefighterBlu3,  tcp dpt:9090 to:127.0.0.1:44444
<FirefighterBlu3> if you're doing localhost, try OUTPUT instead of PREROUTING
<_atomic> Hello
<jackn> Network printing not working. The server and the client seem to recognize each other, but no printing.
<majorjrk> I cant isntall feisty on a brand new laptop, getting the /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off and [ 1.404052]  PCI : Failed to allocate mem resource #6:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX fpr 0000:01:00.0 Loading please wait, anyone could help me ?
<forest> Hey -- I want to setup password-protected SAMBA shares on 7.04. The GUI does not have the option, so I'm trying to use the command line, following http://ubuntuguide.org/ but the share is still accessible without password. Is this cause I already set it up with the GUI first? What Can I do?
<magnetron> forest: the info from ubuntuguide will make it unprotected, password protected is the standard
<YazzY> hi there guys
<forest> magnetron -- when I turned on Samba with the GUI, the standard way, it was unprotected. ubuntuguide says " How to share home folders with read only permission (Authentication=Yes)" ?
<YazzY> how to replace java gcj with sun java?
<gcw|solurity> can someone point me to the url for feisty's main repository? I can't seem to find it anywhere
<YazzY> can i just replace that symlink /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java ?
<YazzY> with /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/bin/java
<forest> magnetron -- do you know how I can setup a password then?
<YazzY> yah, seems like it was that easy
<magnetron> forest: trust me, the GUI way will not allow ANY login without some extra tweaking. the ubuntuguide way will disable password checking
<jackn> gcw
<jackn> gcw|solurity,
<jackn> gcw|solurity, Is that OK? deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<jackn> deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main multiverse u
<jackn> niverse
<forest> magnetron -- I trust you, I have reverted my ubuntuguide edits to smb.conf and restarted samba, but I can browse the shared folder from another computer, it asks for no password
<egWK>  I got restarted my pc before 4 hours and when I opened it alsa had chose other sound device how can I change it back? also I got an error about $home something in the login screen after I entered pw and username I was able to login just fine. anyone can help me?
<FirefighterBlu3> i use kmix and it lets you choose the soundcard if you have two sound cards onboard
<FirefighterBlu3> without knowing what the error is we can't help you
<magnetron> forest: Paste your smb.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the link, maybe someone here can help
<RayGhannam> hello I was trying to install apache, but I got errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30213/
<forest> I have enabled SAMBA sharing on 7.04 via the GUI, but the share are accessible with no password. How can I add a password? Here is my smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30214/
<forest> magnetron -- ok, done
<jackn> egWK, Try System - Administration - Soundcard Detection. Lets you set default, and play a sound...
<gcw|solurity> jackn: thx
<jackn> gcw|solurity, No sweat. Does it work?
<magnetron> forest: in the last lines, you have a line that says "public = yes" . edit it to say "public = no"
<jackn> Netowrk printing not working. Server and client machines recognize each other, but no printing. Help?
<egWK> jackn, I can't see that :S I am using ubuntu 7.04, Feisty Fawn
<karonte> hey ppl
<forest> magnetron -- appears to have worked. You have made my day. Thankyou!
<gcw|solurity> jackn: yep
<magnetron> forest: no problem
<egWK> FirefighterBlu3, that thing is for kde
<karonte> ppl y need to add more login screens where do i get it?
<jackn> egWK, Sorry. Preferences - sound - devices tab.
<_Lucretia_> need to build 32-bit apps on Feisty64 but there is no lib32-dev, how do I do this? Basically, OpenGL/SDL/GLX/X stuff
<egWK> jackn,  thnx :)
<jackn> Thanks guys, take care.
<RayGhannam> hello I was trying to install apache, but I got errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30213/ can someone guide me in installing the apache ?
<dimebar> RayGhannam: do you already have some other webserver running on port 80?
<RayGhannam> I tried to go to http://localhost but it didnt work
<RayGhannam> so no other web servers right?
<jackn_> Network printing not working, although server and client machine recognize each other. Help? Using HP Deskjet 5740, on Feisty Fawn.
<erUSUL> !lamp | RayGhannam
<ubotu> RayGhannam: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bit0> Anyone who can access launchpad?
<bit0> #23631 is solved in OpenOffice.org version 2.2.1 (only in Debian/Sid not testing)
<erUSUL> bit0: nope
<vip3rousmango> anyone know what /dev/sg0/ refers to?
<jackn_> bit0, yes, I can. Anything you'd like to know?
<RayGhannam> erUSUL: thats what I need
<bit0> jackn_ bug #23631 is solved in OpenOffice.org version 2.2.1 (only in Debian/Sid not testing)
<erUSUL> vip3rousmango: optical scsi device (can be ide sata or usb too as all of them use the linux scsi subsystem)
<vip3rousmango> Nero Linux says SCSI Generic Device (/dev/sg0) is unaccessable at startup, what does this mean?
<RayGhannam> I wanna run an intranet website
<erUSUL> vip3rousmango: to make it shart it is your cdrom or dvd
<RayGhannam> using the php and mysql
<RayGhannam> so the LAMP will solve all of this ?
<dimebar> RayGhannam: in a console type  "ps aux | grep apache" t to make sure you don't already have another version up and running (apache2)
<jackn_> bit0, I'm afraid I'm not sure what you'd like me to do. You'd like me to post this?
<bit0> jackn_: is OpenOffice.org database, can't create reports.
<vip3rousmango> erUSUL: so.. if it cant read to it, then i can't burn anything corrent?
<vip3rousmango> correct*
<bit0> jackn_: sure!
<genii> perhaps grep httpd may work
<AdvoWork> how can i close open office if its crashed,ie its giving me errors (OK) but just keeps looping so i cant get out of it
<jatt> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> vip3rousmango: correct maybe you can tell nero to use some other device node like /dev/sdx (x can be a,b,c,d) or /dev/scdx (where x 0,1)
<MTecknology> I need help getting my stylus to work. As of now, I have the cursor tracking along the screen very well. I can't figure out why I can't get the buttons on it to work. Anybody have any ideas? It's a Fujitsu FinePoint device...
<jackn_> bit0, here's what I got when I looked for it: No results for search bug #23631
<Dlareg> I have a small question?
<AdvoWork> jatt how do i find the pid then?
<genii> AdvoWork: Try ctrl-alt-esc  and see if you get a little skull and crossbones icon for cursor. If so, put it on the offending window and click.
<Dlareg> Aptitude just uninstalled my whole system... Except for a few packages I wanted to install..
<Dlareg> is there a way to revert?
<jatt> AdvoWork: pidof oowriter (or ooimpress, or whatever you want to kill)
<jackn_> AdvoWork, can you get a terminal?
<jackn_> AdvoWork, just say 'killall oowriter'.
<jatt> oh yeah or that
<jatt> true
<RayGhannam> dimebar: I dont have any apache process
<jackn_> AdvoWork, any luck?
<aricz> Hi, anyone know how to copy pictures from my camera in console? It's using usb-connection.. :)
<gordonjcp> aricz: have a look in /media
<AdvoWork> jackn no :S  also tried #  ps   but it doesnt seem to be listing open office
<dimebar> RayGhannam: or as genii suggested httpd ?
<Montaro> aricz: when u connect the camera it should detect it as a usb mass storage device.. just mount it
<aricz> gordonjcp : only cdrom and floppy there
<bit0> jackn_:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/23631
<Montaro> aricz: if you need a filesystem type, it'll probably be fat16
<Nyle> hello
<jackn_> aricz, just look at /media and copy to wherever you like from it.
<MTecknology> how can I map one keypress event to another one?
<Dreamweaver> holla
<gordonjcp> aricz: ok, you need to mount it.  Did an icon appear for it on the desktop?
<aricz> gordonjcp : yep, it found the camera and pics in X.. but I want to copy from "ordinary" console instead, if it can be done.. :)
<gordonjcp> it can
<jackn_> aricz, yes it can. Just look up the camera on /media .
<gordonjcp> aricz: when you plug the camera it, it will appear as a disk drive, and then it will be mounted somewhere
<Nyle> hey, if I use ubuntu amd64, will it help me automatically setup java/flash underchroot or is it hard?
<gordonjcp> jackn_: he said there wasn't anything new in /media
<skollie> aricz: look in X to see whete it is mounted and then copy from the mount point to wherever you want
<Nyle> or nspluginwrapper?
<dimebar> RayGhannam: also it may be worth looking in /var/log/dpkg.log for clues as to why it didn't complete installation
<skollie> aricz: *where
<Nyle> whichever one works best.  I want to use amd64 but I am having problems with flash/java
<Dreamweaver> Anyone here successfully emulated ET:QW with wine on feisty? I'm stuck at the 32 bpp ERROR, even tho i did the REgedit thing
<Dreamweaver> :p
<gordonjcp> aricz: have a look at the cdrom and floppy just in case it's mounted it there
<jackn_> bit0, ok I'm there.
<RayGhannam> dimebar: I'm gonna install LAMP
<Nyle> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Dreamweaver> I have an AMD64 and flash works well
<dimebar> RayGhannam: just to test something in your console type "sudo /etc/init.d/apache start"
<Nyle> Dreamweaver: what about java browser plugin
<AdvoWork> jackn_ any ideas then? if its not listing as a process, i cant kill it
<RayGhannam> can I paste 4 lines?
<jackn_> bit0, now what..?
<aricz> gordonjcp : I checked, nothing there
<gordonjcp> hrm
<gordonjcp> aricz: what does mount say?
<Nyle> Dreamweaver: I have java installed and flash installed and using nspluginwrapper.  firefox shows it in about:plugins, however no flash videos ever work in any page
<dimebar> RayGhannam: pastie.caboo.se
<jackn_> AdvoWork, don't know, but how about Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Restarts desktop (gnome).
<jackn_> AdvoWork, news?
<Dreamweaver> Nyle: i had the same error, wait, ill give you an url to an auto installer someone posted on the forums, just searching it
<VSpike> I want to run a server program as a non-priviledged user, but it wants to liston on port 1666.  Does it require priviledges to open that port?
<Dreamweaver> it worked well for me
<J420N> What program can I use to open a .bin file? Is there one in Add/Remove programs?
<aricz> gordonjcp : oh, what was that paste-url again? :)
<savetheWorld> VSpike: no
<RayGhannam> dimebar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30215/
<gordonjcp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VSpike> J420N: usually "chmod 755 something.bin && ./something.bin"
<Dreamweaver> Nyle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425672
<bit0> jackn_: bug is solved in OpenOffice.org version 2.2.1 . This version is in Debian/unstable (not testing).
<Dreamweaver> try this
<Nyle> J420N: you can run .bin files with sh or make them executable with chmod a+x blah.bin
<dimebar> RayGhannam: ok, in your console type "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<VSpike> savetheWorld: Hmm ok thanks
<jackn_> gordonjcp, I'm confused as he also said he could see an icon. I think he needs to list directories in /media. He must not recognize them.
<m1r> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<RayGhannam> dimebar: I didn't install any package yet, what every package means I dont understand those
<jackn_> bit0, Please bear with me. 1. Where do I say it's solved? 2. What do you mean 'this version...'? Sorry, never done it before.
<bit0> 1 Its solved in version 2.2.1 .
<aricz> gordonjcp : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30217/plain/
<bit0> jackn_:  Currrent feisty OpenOffice.org version is 2.2.0, and this version has 23631 bug. 1. OpenOffice.org version 2.2.1 solves this problem.
<Selrach> question: Can KVM and KQEMU be used together?
<jackn_> bit0, I'm starting to get it... So, should I just add a comment?
<gordonjcp> aricz: bizarre, it doesn't look like it's mounted at all
<bit0> jackn_:  yes!
<dimebar> RayGhannam: the reason apache 1.3 is crapping out at the configuration stage (i think) is something else is listening on port 80.
<gordonjcp> aricz: and you can get to it from an icon on the desktop?
<aricz> gordonjcp : ahm.. lets see.. :|
<jackn_> bit0, great. And what about the Debian stuff? And how do I say it in your name? I'll need to register anyway, as I'm not.
<koki> greetings
<bit0> jackn_: put simply: Solved in OpenOffice.org-2.2.1 version .     And, if you want write down more.. 2.2.1 is in Debian/Sid.
<aricz> gordonjcp : I think I answered wrong to a question earlier.. when I turn on the camera, ubuntu autodetects the camera and loads the pics/vids.. but lets see if I can find an icon .. :)
<jackn_> bit0, OH, finally the penny dropped. I now understand everything you'd like to say. so do I add it in my name? Attributing to you?
<RayGhannam> dimebar: how to check if my IP is already using the port 80 ?
<jrattner1> Question: If I set up a webserver based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew and enabled spamassasin and such...should i connect to it on 10024 or normal IMAP 143
<bit0> no... put your name
<vladuz976> compiz beryl works fine, rotate cube give me only two sides, not four. anybody here who can help?
<vladuz976> i dont see what setting is wrong
<bit0> mi nick is "bit0", you can find me googling ;)
<jackn_> bit0, Well I'll enter a comment for myself, but I do need a reference to you. And is a comment enough? Don't you need to change the bug status somewhere to 'soloved'?
<Hagbard_> Yo, I have some 3d trouble. Using nvidia-glx Feisty, Geforce 2 MX. Compiz and glxgears is really slow and sluggish, 10fps from glxgears. glxinfo says direct rendering and Compiz doesn't complain about anything. Any one else got this issue?
<Hagbard_> And any solution?
<aricz> gordonjcp : I see no icons, where am I supposed to see it by the way?
<gordonjcp> it should pop something up on the desktop
<jackn_> bit0, Isn't the current Debian rather Etch?
<gordonjcp> you might also see it in "Places"
<bit0> jackn_  solved?, no really, someone has to port 2.2.1 to Ubuntu
<aricz> gordonjcp : it loads 'Import Photos'
<gordonjcp> aricz: ok, so it's seeing the camera; cancel "import photos"
<RayGhannam> whats the apache2-mpm-worker ?
<jrattner1> Question: Does ubuntu use maildir or mbox by default?
<dimebar> RayGhannam: when you installed did you install 'apache' or 'apache2' ?
<aricz> gordonjcp : ok, canceled 'import photos' .. and there was nothing in 'places', just the same as in /media (cdrom, floppy)
<skollie> aricz: use nautilus to browse to your system and find the camera device
<gordonjcp> hrmmm
<forest> Still having samba troubles. I had password protected sharing working, but after I restarted both computers I can no longer see either share. I thought maybe it was because both machines have the same username and had the same network username?
<WaxyFresh> hi how do i convince my usb external harddisk to let me read/write to/from it?i tryed bribeing it by sticking quarters in its vent slots but that dosent seam to work..
<Hagbard_> WaxyFresh: Install ntfs-3g if it's a NTFS-drive.
<CppIsWeird> is this the proper location of the C header files for my kernel? : [/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include
<jackn_> bit0, OK. Sorry for being slow on the uptake, I'm learning. I'm going to add a remark, I do have an account, and I'm going to say bit0, including all the detail you've explained to me.
<J420N> i can't get my .bin file to open, i made it show the EULA, but when I agree, it says error extracting payload; no such file or directory
<vladuz976> can someone help with compix fusion? cube doesn`t rotate. I`d like to have 4 workspaces somehow, rotating or not rotating
<sn0> WaxyFresh ntfs-config is a nice little tool to enable ntfs-3g for your internal/external ntfs partitions/drives
<forest> Firs smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30219/
<forest> and the second http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30220/
<amethyst^> 
<jrattner1> Question: Does ubuntu use maildir or mbox by default?
<genii> exim4 uses maildir in /var/spool/mail
<jrattner1> genii, intresting thanks
<genii> jrattner1: np
<theone> what is this
<forest> So I deleted the network user from the first machine. A few minutes later the shares are visible again. But now you can't login to that machine cause there's no user, and it keep failing when I try to add a new one
<jackn_> bit0, done.
<bullgard4> Using http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading I did an upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 to Ubuntu 7.04. Many Gnome icons which I obtained differ from those in a direct Ubuntu 7.04 install. Why?
<bit0> jackn_: thanks!!
<adity1> hi .. how do i enable automounting of ntfs drives ?
<jackn_> Nework printing not working, although server and client machine recognize each other, and the printer appears in both. No printing. Help?
<jackn_> bit0, my pleasure.
<adity1> hi .. how do i enable automounting of ntfs drives ?
<theone> are you there
<cepi> sdasdasdasd
<liquiddoom> adity1: add it to /etc/fstab
<jackn_> adity1, I don't know, what's so special about those? Why not a line in /etc/fstab?
<Jjohn> valduz976, I used beryl and it worked for me
<linux_ssl> I met the "Internal error Failed to initialize HAL", how to resolve the problem?
<bullgard4> Ich habe Ubuntu mittels http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading von 6.10 auf 7.04 aktualisiert. Warum unterscheiden sich viele Gnome-Symbole (Icons) von denen einer direkten Ubuntu-7.04-Installation?
<genii> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<adity1> jackn_:sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found
<Floker> Hey guys, one quick question: I've got a user named example, and he is in the groups example and admin. how do i  exclude this user from the admin group? (no gui, just a minimal console installation)
<KriS83> Hi... just being curious... 6.06 ist currently LTS. Will the next 7.10 also be LTS or which version is planed to be the next LTS?
<liquiddoom> adity1: /etc/fstab is a file
<jackn_> bullgard4, viel spass. Mann spricht nicht deutch hier.
<gordonjcp> Floker: usermod -G example example
<Floker> special thanks
<skollie> adity1 sudo nano /etc/fstab
<linux_ssl> anyone can tell me how to resolve this problem: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/files/thumbs/t_screenshot9_15791.png
<WaxyFresh> sn0: i installed ntfs-config,now what?
<jackn_> adity1, it's a file, not a command. You need to add your device and mount it there. Why not open your /etc/fstab and study it? gedit /etc/fstab
<sn0> WaxyFresh run it :-)
<adity1> liquiddoom: how do i use them to mount my ntfs drives ?
<jackn_> adity1, open the file and you'll get to know it a bit. Then, you need the device (partition, drive) on which your NTFS files are. Then a mount point.
<weas3l> *hem* i'd like to pose a query, a riddle... if you will. if i'm trying to get ndswrapper working with feisty, how would i get synaptic to install the packages from a cd?
<underwatercow> Does anyone know if there are any good video editing programs for Linux/Ubuntu?
<Jjohn> underwatercow, kino
<IdleOne> underwatercow, check out #ubuntustudio
<adity1> ya thank u all
<web> hello. is there a channel for openoffice?
<jackn_> adante, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481, in particular step 3.
<aricz> Hmm, /proc/bus/usb/devices .. shows "Product=USB PTP Camera" .. and then there's /proc/bus/usb/001 and /proc/bus/usb/002 .. does 001 and 002 have something to do with the camera?
<Wizek> Hi all! How can I install Beryl safe? I tried it twice, but it was wrong... GDM could not start, and i had only terminal, instead of GUI. I have nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS, if it is important, and I instaled Ubuntu 7.04, my system is "fresh".
<Floker> another question for you cracks: i use the command last to see who logged onto my server, but i can not read the full hostname since the columns are too smalll, i only get like "dslb-084-060-052" wo/ the rest, even if i use last > last.txt and open that file in nano. how can i see the full hostnames?
<Floker> Wizek, why would you want to install beryl in the first place? just activate desktop effects in your system-menu
<mon^rch> because beryl just plain works better
<mon^rch> ;)
<web> anybody here, who is good with OpenOffice?
<RichiH> Floker: last -a
<Wizek> Floker+, i did it, it downloaded an "nvidia-xgl" package, and i restarted my system (as it said), and the same, no GUI, only terminal...
<RichiH> Floker: you usually want to `man $thecommand` to read about the command line options
<skollie> what do you need web?
<Wizek> Floker, i did it, it downloaded an "nvidia-xgl" package, and i restarted my system (as it said), and the same, no GUI, only terminal...
<Floker> Wizek, i think you have to use nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx
<Wizek> Floker, how can i do it?
<koki> hey guys, i got a problem with 3D acceleartion on GeForce 6200
<underwatercow> Beryl has a lot more options and effects than Desktop-effects
<jackn_> weas3l, in the edit menu, you can add a CD rom, that might do it. I do recall sth about telling Synaptic whether to go to the net or to the CD-ROM, but you'd have to look for that.
<Floker> just open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<Floker> Wizek,
<Floker> that'll do it
<toryl__> web: yeah oo has a channel, it's #Openoffice.org
<Floker> without the quotes
<Floker> tthank you RichiH
<underwatercow> Wizek: I have the same card, actually
<underwatercow> Wizek: and I have gotten Beryl working
<mon^rch> incedently, what's "new" about the nvidia-glx-new pkg?
<Floker> i try not to ask too many dumb questions from now on
<Floker> well, its for the new nvidia-cards i guess mon^rch
<underwatercow> Wizek: I had to tell the Restricted Driver manager not to mess with the driver, then install the new nvidia drivers
<Wizek> underwatercow, i dont know what i do wrong, but i think it will crasn my system again...
<mon^rch> lol, define new
<underwatercow> eh
<underwatercow> let me find the file I edited quick
<Floker> i dont have an nvidia card i dont know about them, maybe its the gx2 or whatever they call it
<RichiH> Floker: there are no dumb questions. nonetheless, using man before asking about a program is recommended. it will make you able to figure stuff out on your own
<jackn_> Network printing not working. Server printer recognized by client, yet no printing. HP Deskjet 5740, Feisty Fawn? Any help?
<fevel> hello
<Floker> RichiH, man, for i am such a noob, youre pretty nice to me ;)
<forest_> Can anyone tell me why this is happening? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30223/ It's not because I'm mistyping the pass. I got no network users and I can't add any!
<t2> hi,  i'm logged onto feisty terminal (X is messed up by me) and i cannot unmount a USB drive with the "unmount" command... it tells me command not found !  please help
<magnetron> forest_ the user needs to exist as a usual user too
<skollie> forest_: try adding users via the gui
<jackn_> t2, just 'umount', no n, if that's the issue.
<t2> wait scratch that
<RichiH> Floker: freenode tends to be friendly :)
<t2> ye sorry i was scared id lose the info :)
<t2> its saysing device is busy ...
<forest_> right
<genii> t2 Yes, just umount without the extra n in there
<forest_> skollie -- there's no way to add users via the gui
<underwatercow> Wizek: I believe this link should explain the 8800GTS acceleration
<jackn_> t2, can you kill the process? Also, there's force 'umount', but then you lose data.
<underwatercow> Wizek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<forest_> It seems to cause problems if you have two samba users with the same name on the same network?
<genii> t2 you may be inside the directory you are trying to un mount
<genii> t2 before umount command do something like  cd~
<genii> cd ~ rather with space
<t2> genii yes that was it... sorry for the basic question ...  thanks
<forest_> gotta logout then
<forest_> no i don't
<jackn_> genii thanks for this idea
<koki> hey guys, i got a problem with 3D acceleartion on GeForce 6200, doesn't seem to work, even if i have downloaded the latest drivers with envy
<genii> jackn_ :)
<Wizek> Floker, it cannot find package "nvidia-xgl-new"...
<forest_> magnetron -- thanks. I do I also have to make sure the samba user I add on machone 1 has a different name from the samba user I add on machine two? That seems to be causing the problem
<jackn_> OK, calling it a day. Will catch you all's later.
<magnetron> forest_: no
<Floker> you have to activate some extra repositories i guess
<genii> forest_ If you want to have multiple same names, edit the smb.conf to map whatever names to some guest name
<forest_> magnetron, genii -- I gotta restart both now
<Rival> Hi, I recently installed ubuntu but I have a second Hard drive that I can see through as hdb.  But I can not access to it.  Can you help?
<Floker> Wizek,  im not such of a crack but i guess you have to remove some #s in your /etc/apt/sources.list file but IMPORTANT: Do not mess with that file unless you know what youre doing! pease look up the internet before changing anything
<genii> !repos | Wizek
<ubotu> Wizek: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Floker> you can also activate the other repositories in synaptic
<Floker> i would recommend that
<jan__> anyone has an idea why i always enter a interactive session  with ssh ?
<genii> Yes thats usually safest
<genii> ^ Floker Wizek
<genii> jan__: Likely the default shell for that user is ssh instead of sh or bash
<[KLIENTAS] > Hello, I am completely lost. I can't connect or internet and i tried lots of things, but still can't connect
<fevel> does anyone use ubuntu for webdesign
<Wizek> How can i change the DISABLED_MODULES=" to DISABLED_MODULES=nv :-/ (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html)
<genii> So then it goes to ssh then falls thru to bash
<Floker> fevel, i do
<red> how do i get the newest version of open office for ubuntu 6.10
<feh__> anyone a guru with the usplash / ubuntu boot up screens?
<compengi> nice question
<feh__> when i boot I do not see the ubuntu splash screens, is there an easy way to just do the text based bootup?
<Wizek> How can i change the DISABLED_MODULES=" to DISABLED_MODULES=nv :-/ (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html)
<jcastro_> hi everybody, can somebody tellme how change window decoration in compiz??? i was using beryl and emerald, but with compiz i don't know...
<forest> How do I find the MAC address of a computer running Ubuntu 7.04?
<fevel> Floker: can you hint me with a few tools that you normally use??
<underwatercow> Wizek: in the file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules, you can add nv there
<forest> magneto -- it seems that whenever I restart the computers, it takes about 5 minutes for the samba shares to appear?
<fevel> Floker: im pretty new to webdesigning with opensource
<genii> feh__: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst default kernel entry and take out quiet   and splash
<underwatercow> Wizek: I think what I did, is installed the drivers, then edited the file, and rebooted
<feh__> genii, thanks
<genii> feh__: edit the file with gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genii> feh__: np
<Floker> fevel i opend a query w/ you
<Wizek> explorer cannot find directory, how should i get there? with terminal?
<Wizek> underwatercow, explorer cannot find directory, how should i get there? with terminal?
<jcastro_> can somebody help me please, how change window decoration in compiz??
<Floker> fevel: check out OpenWebsuite.org its really cool, allthouh its java
<feh__> genii, any ideas why the ubuntu splash does not show up when i boot?
<Nutubuntu> Why would my HD access
<underwatercow> Wizek:  what about any files that start with linux-restricted-modules?
<feh__> I just get a black screen until gdm starts
<underwatercow> Wizek: The one I had to edit was linux-restricted-modules-common
<Nutubuntu> : / why would my HD keep showing activity when I have nothing running in the foreground? Every 6 seconds a brief ... something.
<genii> feh__: It may be the package usplash is not installed. This could happen if you put on X for instance after a LAMP install. Or possibly the kernel option splash is not in the /boot/grub/menu.lst alreay
<feh__> I do have usplash installed and I have no idea what lamp is, so that probably is not it
<Rival> Je ne peux accder  mon deuxime disque dur... quelqu'un peut me donner un coup de main?
<underwatercow> Wizek: I'm going to have to go in a second
<underwatercow> Wizek: :(
<Nutubuntu> !fr | Rival
<ubotu> Rival: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Wizek> done
<Wizek> underwatercow, thyx
<Wizek> underwatercow, jitter me, now reboot comes
<underwatercow> Wizek: have you already installed the drivers?
<genii> feh__: If you do  apt-cache search splash | more   it has quite a few packages there with different splash screens for whatever *buntu you have
<Wizek> underwatercow, only one
<underwatercow> Wizek: ie. from the nvidia site?
<Wizek> underwatercow, no i haven't
<Wizek> underwatercow :-[
<feh__> genii, ^ Feisty, one sec running that cmd
<Floker> is there a command to see how much space there is left on my harddisk?
<underwatercow> Wizek: make sure you read the site I gave you... it also wants you to update your xorg.cong
<underwatercow> Wizek: xorg.conf
<genii> Floker df -h
<Zta> How do I replace the metacity window manager -- and the window manager ONLY -- with fluxbox?
<underwatercow> Wizek: I'm sorry, I'm in a hurry... run the drivers install from the prompt, and tell it to update the xorg.conf
<underwatercow> Wizek: blah... ttyl!
<Zta> I mean, where is it started from, and can I make a new profile/session/whatever based on the one that starts metacity, and start fluxbox instead?
<underwatercow> Floker: should be able to use du I think
<abernanit> Is there any way I can get nvidia glx drivers to work with the command acpi=off without causing an X error?
<fevel> sorry Floker, I was googling for tools
<genii> underwatercow: Thats good too :)
<fevel> Floker: you said you opened a query??
<Floker> never mind fevel
<Safrole> Anyone know of a program in the ubuntu repository that will allow creation of .pdf files from image files?
<Floker> fevel, OpenWebSuite.org is the right place for you i guess
<Zta> Safrole, perhaps imagemagick's convert
<genii> Safrole It depends what format the original is in
<Zta> Safrole, perhaps gimp
<WooD> Hi !
<Safrole> gimp can create .pdf files?
<Safrole> I had no idea.
<Zta> Safrole, But technically it would rarely make any sense.
<WooD> I need some information on how to put my network card eth0 to dhcp mode please
<Zta> Safrole, read again; I wrote "perhaps"
<genii> Safrole the commandline ones are usually named like bmp2pdf gif2pdf  and so on
<osfameron> or print to file and then run ps2pdf :-)
<fevel> Floker: im checking it out right now
<Floker> WooD, do you use gnome?
<Zta> Or use OpenOffice Draw maybe.  I guess it will write pdf when the oowriter does.
<WooD> Floker:  I use Ubuntu Server
<genii> Safrole Another option is to import your pic into OpenOffice then export to pdf from there
<Floker> sorry cant help you WooD
<fevel> Floker: is it also wysiwyg?
<Safrole> gimp will save as ps
<Floker> no fevel
<jrattner1> Question: When configuring Dovecot should I set it up to use maildir or mbox on Ubuntu?
<jrattner1> ?
<WooD> How to config eth0 in Ubunter server please  ? I need to put it back on DHCP mode please
<Safrole> and from there ps2pdf in the terminal should do it
<Zta> Safrole, but ... why?
<ferronica> where do i find glossy pannels ?
<Floker> there are virtually no wysiwyg webdesign tools for linux
<systemd0wn> Question, When running Kismet a new source gets added to the bottom of my kismet.conf file... anyone know why?  Its not a feature in kismet.
<Safrole> Zta: So I scanned some pages in a book, and I want to make them into a .pdf file.
<Floker> fevel, nvu is the only nearly usable wysiwyg tool for ubuntu
<majnoon> any nvidia experts here i have a question on tv-out trying to display X on tv and get the full screen
<Nutubuntu> Safrole,  cups-pdf? kprinter? see http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<majnoon> using nvidia's drivers
<IdleOne> !quanta | Floker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fevel> Floker: but it hasnt been active for a year
<IdleOne> !quanta2 | Floker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Safrole> Zta: Does that sound like a good reason to you?
<Floker> try it out fevel, its okay for the beginning, later on you will hard-code your websites anyways
<abernanit> Is there any way I can update the nvidia glx drivers running acpi=off without causing an X error?
<IdleOne> nm
<kisori> when I plug in my headphones the speaker doesn turn off :(
<novato_br> why the system gnome monitor measure 0% to mplayer, if it is playing now?
<genii> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<kisori> on my laptop
<Floker> quanta is not wysiwyg IdleOne
<kisori> compaq
<Floker> i think
<majnoon> !info nvidia
<ubotu> Package nvidia does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Zta> Safrole, I see.  Makes sense.  Then you should probably use OpenOffice Writer, import the images, resize them to fill the entire page, and then export to pdf.  Then you have a real pdf book.  I'm not aware of other tools for doing this.
<Safrole> Okay, I wasn't aware that OpenOffice had something.
<novato_br> aloo, somebody is there?
<genii> majnoon !info is for specific package info :) !something is general help about "something"
<Safrole> This is a pain to do with windows, I'm glad it seems a lot easier with ubuntu. :)
<Zta> Safrole, Otherwise you'll just have 1000 pdf files instead of 1 pdf file with 1000 pages.
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia | majnoon
<ubotu> majnoon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zta> Safrole, I don't know if it's easier, but it can be done =)
<Nutubuntu> Safrole, OO.o will output pdf - so will Scribus, if you're producing books or pamphlets; so will LaTeX in one of its incarnations
<majnoon> SlimeyPete: it working just need to see about getting it to display the WHOLE screen
<Safrole> well with windows, all the programs usually aren't free, and the ones that are marketed as free are just trial editions
<Safrole> and they'll leave water marks on your .pdf
<Safrole> It's annoying.
<Nutubuntu> Safrole,  this isn't windows :)
<Zta> Safrole, don't ask about LaTeX .. don't got down that road.
<genii> I generally import whatever into OOo then export to pdf if thats the format I need
<floating> Hello. tar -xvzf gives me error unknown command z and -xvf block size error. This is on sun solaris machine though, not ubuntu, but I just want to extract a tar file properly for make install
<systemd0wn> Question, When running Kismet a new source gets added to the bottom of my kismet.conf file... anyone know why?  Its not a feature in kismet.
<Safrole> Zta: I know a lot about LaTeX
<Nutubuntu> Zta,  it's easier than you apparently think ... :)
<genii> Zta Heh :)
<WooD> How to config eth0 in Ubunter server please  ? I need to put it back on DHCP mode please
<Safrole> no need to ask
<magnetron> Safrole: there is a plugin for cups that will let you print to pdf
<Zta> Nutubuntu, I know it's not easy.
<Safrole> I'm a mathematician as it turns out.
<Zta> Nutubuntu, oowriter is easier.
<fevel> Floker: dont you use inkscape and gimp??
<Nutubuntu> Zta, it's easier than you apparently know, in that case :)
<magnetron> !info cups-pdf | Safrole
<ubotu> safrole: cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-3 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Safrole> magnetron: That's good to know, I saved your link. Thanks
<Floker> fevel, yep i do use both
<Zta> Nutubuntu, right =)
<genii> WooD you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces. For help on syntax of that file do   man interfaces
<Floker> fevel, plus scribus
<abcd4321> Hey, does anyone know what command I tye to stop a program I launch from the terminal.. like beryl?
<Nutubuntu> Overkill and not well suited for what Safrole was describing though :)
<Zta> abcd4321, killall beryl
<abcd4321> Thanks!
<Nutubuntu> LaTeX would be overkill, I mean, not OO writer
<Zta> abcd4321, and if that doesn't help: killall -9 beryl
<abcd4321> Thanks one again :-)
<abcd4321> *once
<Safrole> Thanks for answering everyone!! usually no one answers.
<Safrole> :)
<Floker> WooD,
<CWC-Vladimir> hey, question, im trying to get into the Split Infinity Radio channel, how do i add a server? im using X-Chat Gnome
<Nutubuntu> Safrole, you hit on something I actually knew about ;)
<Floker> auto eth0
<Floker> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Safrole> Nutubuntu: That's always helpful when answering, of course. heh
<Floker> in your /etc/network/interfaces
<WooD> Floker:
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<WooD> Floker: Ok thanks i try that right away
<Floker> hth
<Wizek> how can i turn off one of my devices (like Grefics drive (Nvidia 8800 GTS)) from terminal?
<shiester_miester> is it possible to run both gnome and kde?
<bulmer> CWC-Vladimir: try  /server newservername
<Floker> wait a second wood
<CWC-Vladimir> hey, question, im trying to get into the Split Infinity Radio channel, how do i add a server? im using X-Chat Gnome
<IdleOne> CWC-Vladimir, what server and channel name?
<spiderfire> hello
<spiderfire> my web browser is dysfunctional
<CWC-Vladimir> irc.siradio.fm    #siradio
<magnetron> hello, spiderfire
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  you can install both and choose which one you want to run in a given session. IDK if it's possible to run both on the same box at the same time
<IdleOne> probably needs therapy
<Floker> WooD, to apply the changes run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<spiderfire> it keeps locking up
<WooD> Floker: none of commands you gave to me works
<Wizek> how can i turn off one of my devices (like Grefics drive (Nvidia 8800 GTS)) from terminal?
<Nutubuntu> spiderfire, that wouldn't be Firefox, would it? on Feisty and maybe an A64X2?
<IdleOne> CWC-Vladimir, /server irc.siradio.fm then /join #siradio
<WooD> Floker: oupss forgot some lines sorry i try again
<spiderfire> is there a good source for the firefox extras
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, i didnt mean both simultaneously, i meant like, "dual-boot" kde with gnome (although not literally boot) like how i can have windows and ubuntu and use one or the other
<npnufn> which one is better? - tapioca, wengophone, skype for VOIP.  Any other solution is there with good quality?
<Floker> WooD, those are not commands, those are lines that are supposed to get in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  that you can do :)
<Wizek> how can i turn off one of my devices (like Grefics drive (Nvidia 8800 GTS)) from terminal?
<shiester_miester> npnufn, skype is very good
<spiderfire> Nutubuntu: its an A64 feisty
<KillerCoder> .com
<metbsd> we use skype at work
<shiester_miester> Wizek, turning off your graphics card is a little bit silly
<magnetron> npnufn: any SIP solution is good
<shiester_miester> Wizek, you can simulate it by unplugging your monitor :P
<ubuntu-rocks> hi guys, i'm looking on info on how to script installation of several pieces of software. e.g java, phpymadin,mytop etc
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  assuming you started with ubuntu, for example, you could sudo apt-get install kde-base or kde-core or even kubuntu-desktop for all the software bells and whiztles. I think psychocats has some material up on the differences between those three. Then at login, you would choose which you want from the Session menu -- Gnome or KDE
<spiderfire> Nutubuntu: seems to be the gtk...maybe not just firefox. i donno if firefox uses gtk
<Floker> WooD, for further questions this doc might help you: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<magnetron> shiester_miester, metbsd, npnufn: Skype use all your bandwidth even when you don't make any calls. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernode_%28networking%29
<r> what's the best irc chat program for xdcc (ubuntu)
<npnufn> magnetron:  skype is not giving that much of quality as it should be.  Should I configure/tweak it for good quality.
<shiester_miester> bs it does
<l_r> hello
<magnetron> npnufn: skype is bad, don't use it
<shiester_miester> magnetron, you are full of lies
<spiderfire> whats a low latency kernel for?
<Wizek> shiester_miester, hahaha... but it has an error... if i turne it on, and i cannot use my system's GUI... So i want to tun it off like in the Restricted Drivers Manager...
<shiester_miester> skype uses about 3kb/s when I'm in the middle of a call, and practically nothing at all when I'm not using it
<metbsd> nope, skype and QQ are the best IM for me
<Floker> spiderfire, for time-crucial apps like sound-synths and stuff like that
<bobbob1016> does anyone have experience with ubuntu on the PS3?
<Floker> where every millisecond counts ^^
<Nutubuntu> spiderfire, I wish I had a cure. my Feisty/Firefox 2.0.4 crashes randomly ... I've tried all I know, which isn't much, to get that not to happen, and I am now involved in the grand ultimate fix for it, which is to wait until they figure out what's wrong and fix it
<shiester_miester> bobbob1016, now there's something I would be interested in hearing about
<Ind[y] > At startup, many messages come from dhclient to stdout. Can I stop them from coming every time?
<galgh> hey
<ViRii[K] > What is the default root username/password?
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, would you be able to help me with installing kde onto an existing gnome installation?
<galgh> a
<spiderfire> would switching from generic kernel to something else help stop these crashs
<l_r> i am new to debs. i'd like to build pre-compiled binaries to offer to my users. is there any documentations about building debs for ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, is it simple and straightforward or complex and fraught with problems
<`Matir> ViRii[K] , by default there is no root pw.
<npnufn> magnetron: can u tell me other voip apps that you know?  I want to test them  as well
<bobbob1016> shiester_miester, google psubuntu, I'm looking for some help with it though
<ViRii[K] > Hmm
<Wizek> shiester_miester, hahaha... but it has an error... if i turne it on, and i cannot use my system's GUI... So i want to tun it off like in the Restricted Drivers Manager...
<Floker> spiderfire, probably not, the reason must lie semewhere else
<magnetron> metbsd, shiester_miester: skype is banned from the university networks here, it use too much bandwidth
<Ind[y] > (i.e. can I make dhclient quiet?)
<ViRii[K] > I was never prompted to create it, and now I cant access root
<ViRii[K] > Just the username that I made before
<shiester_miester> magnetron, well yeah if a lot of computers use it all at once, duh
<ViRii[K] > and I can't connect to it from another computer
<gordonjcp> magnetron: tunnel it over ssh
<shiester_miester> magnetron, but we arent talking about a whole network, we are talking about ONE computer
<magnetron> npnufn: any sip solution is good. ekiga, wengophone, etc. sip is like the http of VOIP
<Wizek> shiester_miester, hahaha... but it has an error... if i turne it on, and i cannot use my system's GUI... So i want to tun it off like in the Restricted Drivers Manager...
<ViRii[K] > Whats default root username? (Is it just root?)
<shiester_miester> Wizek, if you turn off your graphics card you wont get ANY picture on your screen, AT ALL
<shiester_miester> ViRii[K] , there isnt one
<spiderfire> can i compile my web browser very easily?
<ViRii[K] > So how do I login to root?
<Floker> why would you want to do that spiderfire?
<shiester_miester> spiderfire, no harder than compiling anything else of similar complexity
<npnufn> magnetron: ekiga - I found a new one.  I will make a trial on this.  Thank you for your help!
<IdleOne> !root | ViRii[K] 
<ubotu> ViRii[K] : do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WooD> Floker:  thank it works
<Wizek> shiester_miester, i mean, disable it like in "estricted Drivers Manager"
<Floker> im glad wood have a nice day
<magnetron> shiester_miester: hey i am just telling the truth nood need to scream bs. don't shoot the messenger. skype is configured as a supernode by default. i thought everyone knew this
<Wizek> shiester_miester, i mean, disable it like in "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  I'd say it's basically straightforward, but I'm *far* from being an expert -- I'm a n00b -- so I'd suggest you read the psychocats stuff on it first and see what you think. If you install the full-bore kubuntu-desktop you will have rather cluttered menus -- unless you edit them. Other than that, IDK of a downside. I've run K apps in G for a long time, and I did install kde-core (I think it was) to see what that envir
<Nutubuntu> onment was like. I ended up staying mostly in Gnome, but the option is still there at login.
<shiester_miester> magnetron, skype = supernode?  its not a bitorrent client
<shiester_miester> nor is it a p2p file sharing system
<shiester_miester> Wizek, yeah you can do that if you want
<shiester_miester> Wizek, what you mean is disable the drivers for hardware acceleration
<magnetron> shiester_miester: it's based on the kazaa technology. supernodes is not restricted to filesharing
<Floker> Nutubuntu, i run skype atm and my network monitor shows just about no traffic
<Floker> <100b/s
<shiester_miester> magnetron, :/ that sounds very dubious
<Wizek> shiester_miester, yes, i think
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<shiester_miester> thanks, Nutubuntu
<shiester_miester> magnetron, so what does that mean when it acts as a supernode?
<npnufn> shiester_miester: skype is not working that much as expected in ubuntu.  may be because of it's p2p networking.
<Wizek> shiester_miester, so, how is it posible?
<Nutubuntu> Floker, I'm happy for you but I have no idea what you're talking about :) did you mean me?
<WooD> Floker: thanks have a great day to you too ! :)
<magnetron> skype will get you in a vendor lock in but SIP will give you a plethora of providers to choose from
<rutherford> Hello
<magnetron> SIp is like the HTTP for VOIP
<shiester_miester> how does skype have vendor lock in?  what vendors even exist...its FREE
<Wizek> shiester_miester, How is itpossible from terminal, I mean...
<magnetron> shiester_miester: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernode_%28networking%29
<Floker> Nutubuntu, sorry i got the conversation wrong
<shiester_miester> Wizek, no idea
<magnetron> shiester_miester: for calls to POTS
<Nutubuntu> n/p Floker :) I've done that myself, not so very long ago :)
<shiester_miester> POTS meaning what?
<shiester_miester> land lines?
<magnetron> shiester_miester: yes
<rutherford> anyone from india?
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  POTS = "plain old telephone service"
<CWC-Vladimir> i love the gorrilaz
<shiester_miester> magnetron, so, lock in to which vendors?
<shiester_miester> magnetron, vendor lock in usually refers to things like what microsoft does where you have to purchase their software because it doesnt work with anything else
<magnetron> shiester_miester: ALL VOIP applications are free for computer to computer calls... with skype you can only choose the Skype company for outgoing calls. not free
<magnetron> shiester_miester: Skype calls does not work with any other software
<Dorf> anyone here?
<magnetron> shiester_miester: so it's a vendor lock in
<Dorf> anyone know if newesleecher works in ubuntu?
<Dangerous> how do i manually shut off X window and start it up from a shell to see any errors?
<shiester_miester> magnetron, its not because you arent paying them for the skype->skype calls anyway, so they arent really a "vendor" of it
<CMG`off|ReDaK0s2> GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) is the first organization which gathers GAY NIGGERS from all over America and abroad for one common goal - being GAY NIGGERS.
<unique`sacriii17> Are you GAY?
<V`mng|Viperium23> Are you a GAY NIGGER?
<KesaLoma\samsoo3> Are you a NIGGER?
<suprOFF|karb29> If you answered "Yes" to all of the above questions, then GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) might be exactly what you've been looking for!
<Ind[y] > How can I make dhclient non-verbose through its config file?
<skokyus`25> Join GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) today, and enjoy all the benefits of being a full-time GNAA member.
<magnetron> Dorf: is that a rss reader? i use liferea
<KesaLoma\samsoo3> First, you have to obtain a copy of GAYNIGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE THE MOVIE and watch it. You can download the movie (~130mb) using BitTorrent.
<D|Tziel`BNC10> Third, you need to join the official GNAA irc channel #GNAA on irc.gnaa.us, and apply for membership.
<V`mng|Viperium23> Second, you need to succeed in posting a GNAA First Post on slashdot.org, a popular "news for trolls" website.
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Teh9mmZor7> Why not? It's quick and easy - only 3 simple steps!
<suprOFF|karb29> Talk to one of the ops or any of the other members in the channel to sign up today! Upon submitting your application, you will be required to submit links to your successful First Post, and you will be tested on your knowledge of GAYNIGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE.
<KesaLoma\samsoo3> Rucas - Dongs-Hojrup, Denmark
<CMG`off|ReDaK0s2> DCC SEND "IHATEALLFRIGGGINGJEWSSANDIWANTTHEMALLFRIGGINDEAD" 0 0 0
<skokyus`25> After DiKKy collapsed in a pool of his own filth, GNAA Security officer supers made the following statement, "Once we were able to trace which IPs had been uploading child pornography to the network (which in the end turned out to be every host that had ever connected to the network,) we were able to remove every IP controlled by our leader, timecop, from our compiled database and submit the remaining information to the Department 
<CMG`off|ReDaK0s2> DCC SEND "IHATEALLFRIGGGINGJEWSSANDIWANTTHEMALLFRIGGINDEAD" 0 0 0
<D|Tziel`BNC10> Early this Afternoon the Gay Nigger Association of America claimed responsibility for the compromising of over 10,000 Freenet user identities. Norwegian correspondant DiKKy explained, "LOL by using a huge Turkish botnet LOL HY HY we were able to create drones on the Freenet network LOL. Using these drones HY HY HY we were able to triangulate, by IP LOL, who was responsible for the introduction of any file on the Freenet network 
<Teh9mmZor7> Ten-thousand Freenet User Identities Compromised
<suprOFF|karb29> Freenet is a secure and anonymous content distribution system designed by a team of expert child pornographers attempting to create a more secure network for the acquisition and distribution of child pornography.
<V`mng|Viperium23> About Freenet:
<Teh9mmZor7> Arrests are expected to begin within the week.
<Dangerous> how do i manually shut off X window and start it up from a shell to see any errors?
<magnetron> !ops | KesaLoma\samsoo3
<shiester_miester> blarg
<ubotu> KesaLoma\samsoo3: please see above
<Nutubuntu> !ops
<skokyus`25> About GNAA:
<Teh9mmZor7> About Turkey:
<KesaLoma\samsoo3> Turkey is a country in the near east named after a sandwich meat. The name capital city had been a raging debate until recently, when the GNAA stepped in between proponents of "Istanbul" and "Constantinople" and simply renamed it to Sandniggerville.
<Dorf> No not rss is usenet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<unique`sacriii17> Are you GAY?
<KesaLoma\samsoo3> Are you a NIGGER?
<skokyus`25> Join GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) today, and enjoy all the benefits of being a full-time GNAA member.
<suprOFF|karb29> If you answered "Yes" to all of the above questions, then GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) might be exactly what you've been looking for!
<V`mng|Viperium23> Are you a GAY NIGGER?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@131.Red-80-32-90.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Hobbsee
<ti|lascia`bnc46> GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) is the first organization which gathers GAY NIGGERS from all over America and abroad for one common goal - being GAY NIGGERS.
* KesaLoma\samsoo3 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<unique`sacriii17> Why not? It's quick and easy - only 3 simple steps!
<suprOFF|karb29> Third, you need to join the official GNAA irc channel #GNAA on irc.gnaa.us, and apply for membership.
<D|Tziel`BNC10> Second, you need to succeed in posting a GNAA First Post on slashdot.org, a popular "news for trolls" website.
<skokyus`25> Talk to one of the ops or any of the other members in the channel to sign up today! Upon submitting your application, you will be required to submit links to your successful First Post, and you will be tested on your knowledge of GAYNIGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE.
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by Hobbsee
<ti|lascia`bnc46> GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) is the fastest-growing GAY NIGGER community with THOUSANDS of members all over United States of America and the World! You, too, can be a part of GNAA if you join today!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-179-37-229.sd.sd.cox.net]  by Hobbsee
<suprOFF|karb29> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Teh9mmZor7> If you are having trouble locating #GNAA, the official GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA irc channel, you might be on a wrong irc network. The correct network is NiggerNET, and you can connect to irc.gnaa.us as our official server. Follow this link if you are using an irc client such as mIRC.
<D|Tziel`BNC10> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<epod> magnetron, so what provider allows free outgoing calls to POTS systems?
* ti|lascia`bnc46 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nalioth: you're grabbing these?
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Hobbsee
<jkthecjer> hey all
<epod> Hobbsee lays the smack down.
<epod> magnetron, so what provider allows free outgoing calls to POTS systems?
<jkthecjer> currently trying to set up a bridge between my two wireless cards.  ive got one configured to act as an access point and the other connected to my network
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jkthecjer> the next step will be setting up so that instead all http requests will redirect to a local webserver
* genii thinks about gizmogadget project
<shiester_miester> epod, thats what i wanted to know :P
<shiester_miester> magnetron, you arent paying them for the skype->skype calls anyway, so they arent really a "vendor" of it
<epod> shiester_miester, yeah, I'm interested, if there is such a thing it could save me $40/mo ;)
<shiester_miester> magnetron, and its pretty much impossible to get free calls to land lines or mobile phones, and you can call anything from there anyway
<magnetron> shiester_miester: they are a vendor for the client
<magnetron> shiester_miester: go google SIP and compare
<Cyber_Stalker> hey every one is confiz fusion in the repos?
<shiester_miester> Cyber_Stalker, nope
<magnetron> !offtopic | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyber_Stalker> damn :D
<shiester_miester> magnetron, what the hell?  you've been arguing about this for like 10 minutes and now suddenly its off-topic?
<shiester_miester> -_-
<shiester_miester> whatever
<Ind[y] > Where is the dhclient init script located?
<Ind[y] > I want it, because I want to add a flag to dhclient.
<magnetron> shiester_miester: i recommended a good VOIP client and you come here and BS me
<shiester_miester> magnetron, i did no such thing
<shiester_miester> magnetron, i was just discussing it with you, thats all
<magnetron> <shiester_miester> bs it does <shiester_miester> magnetron, you are full of lies
<ziggy23> Hi -- I have a Western Digital MyBook hard drive that Ubuntu does not recognize on startup.  How do I get Ubuntu to "see" the drive?
<magnetron> that's the FIRST thing you said to me shiester_miester
<shiester_miester> magnetron, well I wasn't really being serious, I thought you would have picked up on the fact
<Nutubuntu> Why would I have HD activity every 6 seconds, whether anything's running in foreground or not?
<ViRii[K] > Alright, when I try to connect to my linux computer from a windows one...it asks me for a username/password. What username/pass is that?
<ViRii[K] > The user one I created?
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, because things in the background still use the HDD
<epod> Nutubuntu, swap?
* mc44 makes magnetron and shiester_miester play nicely :)
<shiester_miester> dont worry mc44, I'm not angry or anything
<magnetron> great, shiester_miester. i hope we both can help out here with the ubuntu support
<Nutubuntu> epod, no swap needed with this much RAM - shiester_miester, I guess that's what I ought to be trying to figure out, what would be doing that. I'm running a software RAID, fwiw
<Ind[y] > Where is the dhclient init script located?
<epod> Nutubuntu, it'll swap anyways if you have a swap partition.
<Nutubuntu> Is there a way to see what process is writing or reading?
<Toshiba_user> What is the file system on the MyBook?
<SlimeyPete> 
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, if its really hardcore psycho HDD access then i would be worried, but if its just the light flickering every few seconds then i wouldnt worry
<ViRii[K] > So anyone know what password I need?
<Nutubuntu> o_O epod t/y - I learn something new every time I come in here :)
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  it's just the flicker ... I just don't want it to be anything "bad" :)
<ziggy23> NTFS  -- I realize I only can read it, but that's ok
<magnetron> ViRii[K] : to enable the filesharing , you would have to do a sudo smbpasswd username on the linux server
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, better pull your hard drives out to protect them ;)
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, i highly doubt that its anything bad, look through the process list if you are worried
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Why arn't there any updates to Xubuntu guys or is my box shafted. Just done clean install and there were two updates.
<ViRii[K] > How would I do that magnetron
<epod> LiNuX_Fr3aK, check #xubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> (I'll remember that phrase, hardcore psycho HDD access ... t/y shiester_miester ... and I'll pull the drives right after I finish feeding them their milk and cookies ;)   )
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: what updates were you expecting?
<magnetron> ViRii[K] : type sudo smbpasswd username in a terminal on the  server
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> More than two. Even firefox is not updated. There is something wrong here im sure.
<ViRii[K] > ok
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> No lib updates no nothing. It has to be broken
<Nutubuntu> Is there a way to tell which PID is responsible for the reads/writes, though?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Do i have to point my repositories to a specific Xubuntu site
<magnetron> LiNuX_Fr3aK: if there are no bugs fixes, there is nothing to update. maybe you have very few things installed?
<HEP85> LiNuX_Fr3aK: Did you execute "apt-get update" before executing "apt-get upgrade"?
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: the ubuntu repos should be fine. Make sure you have security repos enabled
<JediMaster> Hi everyone, I'm not sure if I'm in the right channel to ask this question, but I'm running ubuntu and it's my favourite linux distro =)... basically, I want to run a very cut down version of linux that only has a web browser so that it'll run on low spec hardware kiosk style.
<mc44> JediMaster: try xubuntu
<Toshiba_user> JediMaster, have you checked out distrowatch?
<JediMaster> mc44: will it run on 128mb?
<JediMaster> Toshiba_user: no, not yet
<Toshiba_user> They have good lists of thin distros.
<IdleOne> JediMaster, yes it will
<OldPink> JediMaster www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Nutubuntu> JediMaster,  xubuntu will run on 128MB; I've set it up that way myself.
<Montaro> rumor has it that installer needs 192mb tho
<Montaro> dont quote me on that though
<JediMaster> thanks for the help guys, will take a look at them all, I think I'll give xubuntu a hit first though =)
<mc44> you want to use the alternate installer for sure
<Nutubuntu> Montaro, IDK what the desktop installer needs, but the minimal and alternate work fine :)
<Montaro> yeah must have been the desktop installer I was thinking about then
<Nutubuntu> I kind of like the alternate installer anyway, for whatever that might be worth ... which must approach zero :)
<axos88> ello everyone! Does anyone know a tool for converting maildir to mbox format? I want to export my mail from KMail and import them under thunderbird
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i find what groups a user belong to ?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> There are no updates. Surely even firefox should be updated. I have feisty release
<shiester_miester> LiNuX_Fr3aK, fiesty comes with the latest firefox
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> my firefox is at 2.0.0.3
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: hmm, thats wrong
<varun0> axos: did Google turn up anything?
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: do you have security enabled?
<shiester_miester> oh ok, thats not the one that comes with ubuntu, i think
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> is there a 2.0.0.4 ? Im sure there is
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: yes
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I just wiped ubuntu so im sure there are loads of updates
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: check in you source.list for feisty securty
<mc44> *sources.list, security, your
<varun0> axos88: http://www.systemsaligned.com/content/view/18/19/ but search for "convert maildir to mbox", there were quite a few hits
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Where is the file?
<skollie> LiNuX_Fr3aK: my Firefox updated by Feisty is 2.0.0.4
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: /etc/apt/sources.list
<axos88> varun0, thx
<varun0> axos88: Google is your best friend :-) . You're welcome
<Happu> axos88 did you get the wireless to workP?
<axos88> Happu, yes, under 32bit Ubuntu it worked with ndiswrapper
<Cubey> hello
<axos88> Happu, now i'm having  troupble with sound, video,card reader and even the CDROM isn't working....
<mc44> LiNuX_Fr3aK: you should have a line like "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe"
<Cubey> I'm attempting to upgrade my system however the command fails to work. - http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<Happu> axos88 too bad :/
<axos88> Happu, yeah...
<Cubey> When I try the command gksu update-manager -c  it fails, saying that the switch -c doesn't exist
<Nutubuntu> Cubey,  what command, and how, specifically, does it fail
<Happu> axos88 how new is your laptop?
<Cubey> ~$ gksu update-manager -c 
<Cubey> gksu: invalid option -- c
<Pici> Cubey: you need to put update-manager -c in double quotes
<axos88> Happu, brand new
<Cubey> oh. well, that's what the silly page says to do. haha
<axos88> Happu, i think it was almost the newest on the market
<Cubey> still doesn't work without quotes
<Pici> Cubey: with?
<fevel> shiester_miester: yes but only one at a time
<C-{pR0F> i want to download a package without installing it (how can i specify the dir where it'll b downloaded , using aptitude -d)
<Pici> Cubey: gksu "update-manager -c"
<fevel> shiester_miester: oops sorry
<Cubey> yes, I can that
<Cubey> erm, ran
<shiester_miester> fevel, ba-wha?
<Happu> axos88 there might be your problem. My sound isn't working either
* shiester_miester hides
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Could someone give me a sources.list file with the whole bollocks in there so that i can update my reposirory
<nkbreau> hey guys i just received a dell D830, trying to install ubuntu via bootable cd, menu comes up and i select install graphic mode, (also tried safe graphic mode) and i get a ubuntu loading screen then after 10 secs i get a shell with a prompt that reads /bin/sh can't access tty, job control turned off. any ideas ?
<Cubey> gksu says -c isn't valid
<axos88> Happu, yeah... what card do you have? i've got the ICH8 chip
<Pici> !sourceomatic | LiNuX_Fr3aK
<ubotu> LiNuX_Fr3aK: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<C-{pR0F> Cubey: are familiar with aptitude ???
<Cubey> no
<Happu> axos88 same here. ICH8. There are no drivers for it yet :/
<C-{pR0F> know any body how does???
<C-{pR0F> *who
<Cubey> no
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> done it tanks
<C-{pR0F> Guys !!! , I need help with aptitude ?????????????
<Nutubuntu> firefox :/
<fevel> shiester_miester: I answered a 28 year old question of yours...lol
<axos88> Happu, i installed the newest alsa (1.0.14), and it has *SOME* sound, but very very distorted on the left channel, and very distorted on the right :P
<shiester_miester> fevel, right...
<axos88> Happu, it also works only if I plug in something, the built in speakers can't "talk"
<dkruz> want a FREE iPhone? Go here to Score Yourself a FREE iPhone http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=3922029  Super easy.
* axos88 brb
<skollie> Cubey:lower down on the page you were looking at, there are instructions for upgrading using apt-get
<Happu> axos88 I didn
<Happu> 'nt get any sound
<magicrobotmonkey>  look what I found: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/sparc/sun-java5-jre/1.5.0-06-1 , but does anyone know what the status of the jdk is?
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: HAve you tried the different combinations of F6 then pci=noapci acpi=off nopic nolapic
<Happu> axos88 it depends about the codec I gues
<ubunut> what is the very best html making app there is for ubuntu
<ubunut> the nvu seems a bit glitchy
<ubunut> is there another one?
<fevel> kompozer is the new nvu
<ubunut> really ty
<Dutchy_> does anyone know how i can find out if my sd card reader in my laptop is working? when i put an sd card in, nothing happens
<shiester_miester> anyone in here used mepis?
<shiester_miester> what a stupid question
<shiester_miester> rephrase: who has used mepis?
<dkruz> want a FREE iPhone? Go here to Score Yourself a FREE iPhone http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=3922029  Super easy.
<nkbreau> Jack_Sparrow: no i havent... not sure what those are/mean, never had to do that... can you elaborate a little ?
<mc44> !ops | dkruz
<ubotu> dkruz: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: make that noapic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.175.214.182]  by Hobbsee
* dkruz was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<shiester_miester> Hobbsee, used mepis?
* mc44 hugs his Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> thanks mc44
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: There are different option you can add or change on the boot line when you hit F6
<shiester_miester> bah
<shiester_miester> anybody used mepis?  pleeeeeease?
<shiester_miester> =(
<mc44> !patience | shiester_miester :)
<ubotu> shiester_miester :): The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: My laptop needed noapic to boot..
<Dutchy_> i see the device in the device manager (5 in 1 card reader), how can i access it?
<shiester_miester> mc44, i would think that saying please represented a good attitude
<Cubey> well, it seems like it may be working via console. so.
<Cubey> vs gui
<mc44> shiester_miester: have patience was my point :)
<mc44> shiester_miester: have you tried in #mepis? :)
<shiester_miester> mc44, har har
<shiester_miester> actually no
<jrattner1> Question: Why does my postfix set up die when I add -o content_filter=o receive_override_options=no_header_body_checks
<shiester_miester> I was more looking for a comparison between mepis and ubuntu
<skollie> Cubey: you now using apt-get?
<nkbreau> Jack_Sparrow: what is apic ?
<Cubey> skollie, yes, now I am. and it's working
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: Someone here will have a better explanation than I do...  I just found the list and tried then until one worked...  Do you have any usb deviced plugged in when you are trying to install..?
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone successfully resolved gdm_slave_xioerror_handler X crashes? They seem to hit me when Firefox 2.0.4 is fetching a page. Could be just text and basic graphics content -- like Google's search page -- not flash..
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: the explanation I was given was that hey are for power and or memory management
<kyja> is there a cool sound effects engine to go along with the beryl and emerald engines ??????
<nkbreau> Jack_Sparrow: i do have a usb mouse plugged in
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: try it without the mouse as wel
<nkbreau> did you have a dell as well ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: I have 4 dells and 2 hps
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: and 2 dead dells
<nkbreau> noapic didnt work... strike 1 :P
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: That dosent have raid or anything like that does it
<nkbreau> nope
<tanlaan> how can I gain access to my windows partition from ubuntu? I go to Place>Computer and it says 100.0 gb volume, but will not mount when I double click it.
<tanlaan> *Places
<_Lucretia_> so, if I want to be able to compile 32 and 64 bits apps, I'm going to need 32-bit X libs as well? need to build 32-bit apps on Feisty64 but there is no lib32-dev, how do I do this? Basically, OpenGL/SDL/GLX/X stuff
<jedix> hey
<jedix> how do I remove the oss -> alsa stuff and just use alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> nkbreau: I need to also ask if you had the cd do the self test for errors
<nkbreau> i tried but it did the same thing
<linux-fairy> someone in here told me about a very easy to install and use program that lets you go back and forth between linux and windows folders. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<AdvoWork> linux-fairy not WINSCP was it?
<linux-fairy> AdvoWork: I don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> shiester_miester: Saw your post in Mepis...  It isnt much different that Kubuntu.. both KDE and uses the same repos..
<linux-fairy> AdvoWork: This put a C drive on the linux desktop and a linux drive on the windows desktop
<stefg> _Lucretia_: try #ubuntu-motu-school
<Jack_Sparrow> linux-fairy: Personally, I just have a third partition fat32 for my shared folders...
<_Lucretia_> stefg: what's that about?
<Doctor> how come this mounts my flash card rw but without permissions to let me copy stuff to it
<stefg> _Lucretia_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<linux-fairy> This was a very cool, free program. Can't remember the name of it
<jedix> I'm getting audio glitches and I want to remove oss->alsa and use alsa straight.. how do I do this
<_Lucretia_> stefg: yeah, and?
<Doctor> jedix tell programs to use alsa instead of OSS?
<jedix> Doctor: but the kernel is booting with oss..
<stefg> _Lucretia_: simply a hint on increasing your chances for a sensible answer :-)
<_Lucretia_> stefg: ok, will post it there
<Doug52392> Hi
<dkruz> want a FREE iPhone? Go here to Score Yourself a FREE iPhone http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=3922029  Super easy.
<Ominous> i have a problem, i have a dell inspiron 6000 which has volume controls on the front, when i change the volume using these it makes no difference  BUT the change animation still appears on the screen, any ideas?
<Doug52392> Is it possible to join a Ubuntu Linux computer to a Windows domain?
<rockets> Is there a way to create a customized image of ubuntu that I can deploy over and over to different computers?
<Montaro> Doug52392: sort of. with samba.
<gh0st333> hello, how can i set the permissions (with command line) for a folder and all subdirs. and files in it like this: user and group: all actions allowed (r, w, x)? chmod or something?
<_Lucretia_> Doug52392: you want samba, but don't ask me how to configure it, I've never been able to get it to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.175.215.242]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+d crestforddd]  by Hobbsee
<Montaro> Doug52392: I got it to work once years ago, but I can't remember now. I'm sure I followed a guide I found in google
<Ominous> i have a problem, i have a dell inspiron 6000 which has volume controls on the front, when i change the volume using these it makes no difference  BUT the change animation still appears on the screen, any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pathfind@*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Montaro> Doug52392: and that was logging onto an NT domain, I believe the password encryptions are different and whatnot now with the newer windows servers
<HEP85> ghOst333: chmod -R 777 *
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pathfind@*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Doug52392> I have samba, and have it set on a workgroup, but now I put a Windows Server domain controller on my network and want the computer on the domain insted. The domain controller is Windows Server 2008 beta 3
<genii> HEP85: I'm not sure thats such a good idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!pathfind@*]  by Hobbsee
<gh0st333> HEP85; will it include also the subfolders and files ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pathfind@*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by Hobbsee
<HEP85> ghOst333: Yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pathfind@*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> grrr
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<HEP85> genii: I leave that to him
<genii> gh0st333: That will just make everything recursively readable/writeable/executable by everyone
<HEP85> genii: That's what he was asking for, isn't it?
<gh0st333> but i onky want the group and owner to be able to do it
<gh0st333> *only
<HEP85> gh0st333: ok. then use 771 instead of 777
<gh0st333> ok, thanks
<genii> gh0st333 Whoever already owns those folders/files... whatever group they are in, add others you wish to be able to use those areas to the file /etc/group
<genii> Under the proper group of course
<wizek> Could someone help me why "sudo sh NV*" didn't work? it (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html) says it have to work! :'(
<gh0st333> i get this error with rsync:    "rsync: chgrp "file1" failed: Operation not permitted (1)"
<gh0st333> i assumed it was due to permissions
<netyire> hello all, is there a fsck for fat filesystems like those on usb sticks?
<genii> netyire: fsck.msdos  or fsck.vfat
<netyire> thanks!
<genii> netyire: np
<stefg> wizek: what card do you have? are you sure the nvidia-driver in the repo doesn't work for your card? have you downloaded a Nvidia-driver package from nvidia.com ?
<netyire> it says "Got 0 bytes instead of 512 at 0"
<wizek> stefg, I have downloaded it, but as u can se, the text just don't tell me when i have to install it! :-$
<stefg> wizek: waht card?
<Milux> hi, i don't wath video propely with mplayer plugin using firefox on this site es: http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Noticias/0,,GIM702387-7823-ARGENTINA+SOFRE+NOVO+APAGAO+DESSA+VEZ+NO+FUTEBOL,00.html
<genii> netyire: What is the fs on it?
<wizek> stefg, nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS
<netyire> when plugged in, dmesg states that it cannot verify disk capacity or something like that. the fs is vfat I think.
<genii> netyire: try:  mount        and see if it is mounted, it should say what fs type too
<Ominous> i have a problem, i have a dell inspiron 6000 which has volume controls on the front, when i change the volume using these it makes no difference  BUT the change animation still appears on the screen, any ideas?
<wizek> stefg, So, what do u recommend?
<netyire> its says "can't read superblock", (i just formatted it with mkdosfs a while ago though, maybe something went wrong there)
<netyire> any way to force format it?
<wizek> stefg, to i do*
<stefg> wizek: ok, i see, so you need the nvidia-package. you are aware that you have to rebuild the driver after each kernel-update?
<genii> netyire: Yes. Best not to have it mounted for that tho.
<netyire> I don't think its mount atm :D
<genii> netyire: umount it, then do format on the device, not a mount-point
<netyire> mkdosfs?
<netyire> it states " Attempting to create a too large file system"
<genii> netyire: If you are using it on windoze systems, sure. If just linux then use mke2fs instead
<wizek> stefg, ok
<wizek> stefg, what sould i do ?
<wizek> stefg, I have done everything untill "After u reboot,..."
<stefg> wizek: lets first try, if the nvidia-glx-new package works for (this means we're not going to use the NVIDA-blahbla.sh you downloaded)
<netyire> genii: it states "Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (use -I if wanted)", when using -I, it states "Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (use -I if wanted)"
<genii> netyire: Ah, right, storage = too large for msdos file allocation table. Use 32 bit switch of command. man mkdosfs will give you the syntax
<wizek> stefg, That package isn't found...
<stefg> wizek: get a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx && sudo  apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<swamych> hi
<netyire> :D, I think the filesize is okay, I've tried formatting it using mkdosfs (on linux) before, works okay. May be something up with the superblock, making the filesystem look bigger than it is
<genii> netyire: I think mkdosfs -F32  /dev/device
<wizek> stefg, done
<netyire> it states " Too few blocks for viable file system"
<genii> netyire: dos fs does not use superblocks as far as I know. Might be it is trying to mount it as ext
<netyire> anyway to state block size
<wizek> stefg, then? :)
<stefg> wizek: now 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' look in Section driver and replace 'nv' with nvidia'
<netyire> hmm, anyone have any ideas?
<genii> netyire: Try mkfs.vfat instead
<netyire> bump
<netyire> hmm, same thing
<Usrl> Does anyone have any info on Jabber and VOIP? I thought it supported it, but I'm having trouble finding info on it
<genii> netyire: Did you put multiple partitions on it?
<soweto76> I need to use a portable hd for both mac os x and linux.  any ideas about how to format the hd
<wizek> stefg, done
<wizek> stefg, next step?
<netyire> genii: nope :D
<netyire> genii: anyway to force size?
<netyire> fdisk -l turns up nothing
<stefg> wizek, save and quit gedit. then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' this will restart your GUI
<genii> netyire: I think first I would use fdisk opn it, delete any existing, make a new blank dos partition, then try again with mkfs.vfat
<MattJ> Usrl, it does, kind of
<Usrl> MattJ: do tell
<netyire> fdisk states "Unable to read /dev/sdb"
<netyire> anyway to force cylinder size?
<netyire> for a 1GB?
<MattJ> Usrl, it depends on the client, the protocol is called Jingle, it is the one Google made for Google Talk (so all Jingle capable clients are compatible)
<genii> netyire: Well, if it can't read it then no formatting switches will make any difference
<wizek> stefg, Ok, i hope u knew what u said to me, cause if it is wrong, my system crashes (again), and cannot run GDM, and GUI, and  i have tu reinstall my Ubuntu (again)...
<sipior> netyire: that's a physical property of the disk, and cannot be changed
<Usrl> MattJ: thanks, i'll look into that. and harass you if I need more halp :D
<MattJ> Usrl, I don't know many clients that support it yet (a lot of them are implementing support now)
<netyire> genii: probably can't read it due to some problem when the mkdosfs was executed
<genii> netyire: Are you always plugging it into same USB slot?
<netyire> works in the pocketpc though
<MattJ> Usrl, join jabber@conference.jabber.org :)
<Ominous> how do i add a comand to my xgl login script and how do i view ubuntus default one
<netyire> yup, same one I think
<wizek> stefg, and i'll have only command line (terminal), can i do anything at this part insteed of reinstall?
<jedix> how do I get alsa to load isntead of oss?
<wizek> stefg, are there ny command i can run GUI?
<genii> netyire: bleh
<wizek> stefg, i have to know it before my system crashes :D
<erUSUL> jedix: afaics ubuntu only uses alsa as any other modern distro
<stefg> wizek: if you are thrown to terminal, enter sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start . if the nvidia driver doesn't work, you can sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nvidia back to nv. then you have a gui again (but no 3D acceleration)
<Usrl> MattJ: That's IRC? I couldn't connect to it...
<genii> netyire: 1 minute, thinking
<MattJ> Usrl, no, Jabber, sorry
<christos> hi, I just bought a wireless mouse and i have no response on feisty. I googled but found no "easy" solution. any help?
<jedix> erUSUL: lsmod shows oss being loaded, are you sure it uses pure alsa and not oss-> alsa?
<jedix> erUSUL: this is feisty
<Usrl> MattJ: ah, how do I join chats in Jabber?
<MattJ> Usrl, what client are you using?
<Usrl> MattJ: nvm, found it, thanks
<Usrl> GAIM
<MattJ> eek :P
<genii> netyire: Sorry, nothing comes to mind :(
<erUSUL> jedix: those are the modules of the alsa oss emulation layer... since there are still apps that use the old oss api alsa provides emulation for it on top of itself
<netyire> genii: okay, I think the brick or the hammer will solve the problem :D thanks for the help!
<genii> netyire: Other than perhaps reboot to clear cached partition/fs tables, then re-run fdisk on it
<netyire> genii: maybe I'll look for a format tool for pocketpc since it apparently works there
<netyire> :D, but the hammer is okay too
<jedix> erUSUL: oh, perhaps I just need to get mythtv to use alsa directly then?
<wizek> stefg, why i feel it won work, but i hope :D
<genii> netyire: :) Formatting from the pocketpc may be better
<magnetron> my epiphany-browser warns me everytime i enter a site with HTTPS. how do i disable this?
<erUSUL> jedix: that's be the best aproach imho
<netyire> okay, found some software, trying...
<bullgard4> After upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 Ubuntu shows other (old) applets and icons than a computer which had been installed directly with Feisty. I should like to correct that using gtk-update-icon-cache but do not understand what I have to insert for {iconpath} as an gtk-update-icon-cache option.
<magnetron> how do i filter out join/leave messages with xchat-gnome?
<bullgard4> magnetron: As far as I know this is not possible. Please use Irssi.
<magnetron> ok, bullgard4, thanks for your help
<netyire> okay... attempting brain surgery and open heart transplant (without proper equipment)
<T-Connect> XD
<stefg> bullgard4: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.2/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.html
<netyire> trying to determine heart type
<T-Connect> Anyone get FEAR for Linux to work?
<netyire> aha! I think it will work
<Doug52392> Any ideas on what I have to do in terms of samba's configuration files to get my Ubuntu Linux computer to join a Windows domain?
<netyire> yeah! formatting!
<netyire> viola done!
<netyire> now to see if the patient is alive
<MattJ> !samba | Doug52392
<ubotu> Doug52392: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dr_willis> Doug52392,  the 'samba-doc' package has 2 complet books in html format on configuring samba and all that fun stuff.
<Doug52392> where can I download SWAT?
<dr_willis> Doug52392,  ive never had to mess with the 'domaine' stuff myself.
<dr_willis> Doug52392,  you proberlyu DONT want to use swat. :) if you do use swat, backup your original samba config file first
<stefg> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<bullgard4> stefg: There are 18 different index.theme files on my computer. Which is the proper one (default Feisty configuration)?
<genii> swat = old and now pretty much unsupported
<Doug52392> whats the new one if swat is old?
<erUSUL> !find laguage-pack dapper
<ubotu> Package/file laguage-pack does not exist in dapper
<stefg> bullgard4: /usr/share/icons/hicolor says the example, but for ubuntu i think it's /usr/share/icons/Human
<Ominous> when i press the mute/vol up /vol down buttons on my laptop the animation of the change shows just no actual change to the sound happens, any ideas how to fix it?
<dr_willis> Doug52392,   theres other samba configuration front ends.. or theres the good old editing the config files by hand. :)
<stefg> !keytouch | Ominous
<bullgard4> stefg: I will give it a try. Thank you.
<ubotu> Ominous: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<genii> Doug52392: Mostly just editing the smb.conf file is good then test it with testparm
<stefg> !info keytouch
<ubotu> keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.99+2.3.0beta4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<misstajah> i'm needing some help on my ubuntu setup, can anyone assist me?
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wizek> stefg, it didn't work, but i could get back here, the GUI
<Ominous> stefg: the the thing is the animation of the change appears on screen as if it is changing something
<stefg> wizek: what error did you get?
<stefg> Ominous: what soundchip?
<Ominous> stefg: erm how do i check
<Ominous> stefg: it used to work
<stefg> Ominous:lspci
<Kinnison> Hi, can anyone help me with a wifi problem? Feisty works on my new X61 tablet, but Gutsy doesn't appear to have the driver? It's an ipw3945
<stefg> Ominous: i think the control is using the wrong mixer
<genii> Doug52392: For Gnome there is also gsambad but I have not tried it so can give you no review
<netyire> genii: okay, I got it formatted on Windows then formatted it on Linux to FAT32, works now!
<misstajah> i can't turn my nvidia Go 8400 on
<Kinnison> But Gutsy's kernel is much better at power management than feistys
<misstajah> the X server doesn't recognize it
<genii> netyire: Glad it worked out :)
<netyire> thanks for all the help, apparently mkdosfs may assign fat 16 normally, and that may not work well with ubuntu as FAT32
<rjek> Greetings.  I have a ThinkPad X61t, with an IPW3495 wireless controller.  This works a treat in Fiesty, but for various reasons I need to run 2.6.22 (power management's awful on Santa Rosa stuff with .20).  I backported Gutsy's 2.6.22-8.  Everything works a treat bar the wireless, as the packages don't include the firmware or the kernel module.
<rjek> Oh, snap.  Same problem as Kinnison.
<netyire> at least I didn't have to use the hammer
<netyire> thanks again
<Ominous> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30234/
<T-Connect> Where the Ubuntu chat room at?
<jrattner1> Question: How do I change the CN on an SSL cert for my mail server?
<jrattner1> ?
<CheesyMonkey> !offtopic | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magnetron> Kinnison: gutsy is not done yet, we cannot provide support for it
<T-Connect> Ok thanks.
<CheesyMonkey> Kinnison, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy :)
<wizek> stefg, well, my screen first started to flash one, and another one, and a message appeard with blue-red background, thet my nvidia card cannot be enabled becouse some error etc... i can't remember correctly, but it showed me a lot of info, and it suggested me to restart GDE... it was a kinda of old text-gui...
<magnetron> Kinnison. rjek: #ubuntu+1
<T-Connect> Heh Gutsy buggy.
<stefg> !intelhda | Ominous , look at the section talking about mixers
<ubotu> Ominous , look at the section talking about mixers: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bullgard4> stefg: sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/Human/index.theme responds: "No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/Human/index.theme'. I you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index."
<Kinnison> ok, thanks
<magnetron> T-Connect: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rjek> magnetron: Well, I'd be happy with a .20 solution, too.
<bullgard4> stefg: If you
<stefg> bullgard4: see #ubuntu-berlin
<Jkessler> how can i switch to a certain process?  i'm running mirc through wine and it's worked fine up until now.  i start it and i get the dialog box for entering name and nick, etc.  but when i click "ok" nothing else happens.  i don't get the main window at all.  i check my processes and it says it's running, but i can't switch to it?  any ideas?
<rjek> Abandon mIRC? :)
<solstice`4L> sudo apt-get install xchat
<solstice`4L> :P
<misstajah> I'm having trouble in two subjects: (1) X doesn't recognize my Nvidia Geforce Go 8400; (2) my DVD+/-RW drive isn't recognized as well. I'm running an ASUS F3SC, DualCore t7100, 1GB RAM, 160GB SATA hard drive. Any idea on how to figure this out? Thanks in advance
<Jkessler> bah....
<Jkessler> i like mirc
<MTecknology> When I try to use a usb drive i get the error saying it's unable to mount the device and that there's probably no media in the drive
<wizek> stefg, isn't it a problem i haven't installed offical nvidia driver which i downloaded, or that i haven't set my card enabled at Drive manager??
<jrattner1> Question: How do I change the CN on an SSL cert for my mail server?
<solstice`4L> Jkessler... when you say "main window" do you mean mIRC or your desktop?
<Jkessler> mirc main window
<Jkessler> i get the dialog box that pops up when i start it, like normal.. but no main mirc window
<stefg> wizek: i cant#t tell the problem, if you you can't tell the error. was it like 'nvidia.ko not found' or api-mismatch ?
<solstice`4L> hmmmm
<Jkessler> and it's running in the processes
<solstice`4L> let me fire up wine :x
<Jkessler> if i click "connect to server" i hear the notice beeps when it connects
<Jkessler> it's worked fine until today
<stefg> wizek: have you installed linux-restricted-modules?
<wizek> stefg, have u said it to me? O.o
<stefg> !nvidia | wizek
<ubotu> wizek: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<solstice`4L> kessler, what do you consider the "main window" and what version of mirc
<misstajah>  I'm having trouble in two subjects: (1) X doesn't recognize my Nvidia Geforce Go 8400; (2) my DVD+/-RW drive isn't recognized as well. I'm running an ASUS F3SC, DualCore t7100, 1GB RAM, 160GB SATA hard drive. Any idea on how to figure this out? Thanks in advance
<wizek> stefg, wizek@wizek-tabletop:~$ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<wizek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)
<wizek> What does it mean?
<Jkessler> i'm talking about the window where you can see all of your channels.. like the main program.  not just some dialog box at startup.  v6.21
<MTecknology> Can anybody help me get this usb drive mounted and working?
<ZummiG777> Question: I have a couple of Dell PowerEdge 2400 systems with Perc 2/Si RAID controllers.  I read there that Perc 3 and below were no longer officially supported.  Is this true, and if so is there a method to enable the older drivers?
<WorkingGeier> hi
<solstice`4L> MK, be more specific...how is it formatted? (FAT, NTFS....)
<WorkingGeier> what is the correct way to find out the Ubuntu version?
<genii> ZummiG777: You may find a better answer in #ubuntu-server
<solstice`4L> stfw :/
<WorkingGeier> in a freshly debootstrapped chroot I can only find /etc/debian_version
<solstice`4L> ah
<ZummiG777> Thanks genii :)
<WorkingGeier> (or is it wrong to use Debian's debootstrap?)
<stefg> wizek: here's a guide http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty
<WorkingGeier> (I am building a package against all releases in use by a larger audience, and need to generate proper "version numbers" for them
<genii> ZummiG777: np  I have some PowerEdge 2450 but don't use software for the RAID
<misstajah> stefg does that URL work for my issue as well?
<genii> The builtin hardware RAID anyhow
<stefg> misstajah: worth a try
<misstajah> ok
<misstajah> brb then
<Djohn> How can I enable promiscuous mode on my wireless netcard?
<stefg> ZummiG777: that would probably involve compiling your own kernel
<SurfnKid_> how do i kill a port on netstat?
<WorkingGeier> Djohn, ifconfig <card> promisc
<WorkingGeier> Djohn, use -promisc to turn back off
<erUSUL> SurfnKid_: you can't "kill a port"
<Djohn> okay :) thanks will try that
<SurfnKid> erUSUL, under netstat there is a specific port being used with FIN_WAIT1
<SurfnKid> need to kill the established connection (not port sorry )
<erUSUL> SurfnKid: you have to kill the process that has this connection "open"
<_atomic> sup
<SurfnKid> it is dead
<SurfnKid> its closed :/
<ZummiG777> stefg: That is what I was worried about.
<SurfnKid> been closed for over 5 minutes
<misstajah> stefg my Nvidia card doesn't show up anywhere!!
<riddlebox> can I do wildcards with wget?
<SurfnKid> erUSUL, there are certain connections still established to something that was opened with that process I had
<stefg> misstajah: lspci ? might be your motherboard doesn't play well with the kernel and you need to use some boot-paramter like fixirq or acpi off . see !boot for a list of options
<Ominous> i just updated to use the latest alsa drivers and now i have no sound at all and when i click on the volume icon it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins found and/or devices found
<misstajah> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> SurfnKid: i think that you will have to wait until the kernel "times out" this socket i do not know of a way to force that
<dr_willis> riddlebox,  some times. :) ya normally need to quote them '*.txt' but often i dont find it working right.  may be  a server issue. Check the wget man pages.
<genii> ZummiG777: When i installed 6.06 server on the 2450 I had 1 RAID1 and 1 RAID5 (with 3 disks) in bios, they just appeared as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb respectively
<_atomic> ??
<SurfnKid> erUSUL, :) yeah
<Ominous> stefg: ??
<misstajah> stefg: lspci | grep nVidia => 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0428 (rev a1)
<SurfnKid> on another not
<SurfnKid> e
<SurfnKid> Does anyone know how to make an ISO bootable?
<WorkingGeier> complex process
<SurfnKid> I have a copy of the recovery partition CD
<WorkingGeier> bootable ISOs actually have an image for a 2.88MB floppy on them
<SurfnKid> stored on the hard drive, Id like to burn it to an iso bootable copy
<Jkessler> are there any ubuntu ircd packages like bahamut available for download?
<SurfnKid> I already have a few bootable DVDs with norton
<stefg> misstajah: so the card is found, you'll have to run the latest nvidia-driver as mentioned in the howto
<SurfnKid> but Id like to get this specific one because it includes the images already built into the recovery system
<rsc___> hey guys.
<rsc___> mmm, i'm trying to configure my Wine setup. where can I get help on that? :)
<Ominous> stefg: i just updated to use the latest alsa drivers and now i have no sound at all and when i click on the volume icon it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins found and/or devices found
<stefg> Ominous: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/8651
<stefg> Ominous:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121621
<rjek> Sounds like the user wasn't in the audio group by default, and when you change that setting you need to log out/back in again for it to take effect.
<stefg> Ominous: check if you really have the proper module loaded. BTW, i just said to look at the mixer settings, not recompile alsa
<Ominous> oh
<Ominous> how do i check if i have the proper module
<Doug52392> Hi, I changed the smb.conf file to try to get my Ubuntu Linux laptop on my Windows domain. How do I log onto the domain?
<Doug52392> I tried a few net ads commands, and when I typed net ads user, I got the following result:
<Doug52392> [2007/07/17 12:24:35, 0]  libads/kerberos.c:ads_kinit_password(208)
<Doug52392>   kerberos_kinit_password DOUGSLAPTOP$@DOUGSDOMAIN.COM failed: Preauthentication failed
<Doug52392> [2007/07/17 12:24:35, 0]  utils/net_ads.c:ads_startup(289)
<Doug52392>   ads_connect: Preauthentication failed
<danfg> how can i have gedit recognize files with .inc or .phtml extension as php files and use the correct syntax highlighting?
<hwilde> I have a minimal system installed on a 2G flashcard, and I want to upgrade to Feisty to get kernel 2.6.20.  Is there a way to upgrade only the existing packages?   If I run apt-get dist-upgrade it runs out of diskspace intalling unnecessary packages.
<davetarmac> I'm having an issue with my top panel. I have recently installed Compiz in order to get AWN working correctly but now my top panel hovers so I can put windows underneath it. How can I get it back so that this doesn't happen?
<SurfnKid> erUSUL, got it thanks
<wizek> stefg, it didn't work :(
<relativeownershi> i'm regged now...
<relativeownershi> anybody here?
<wizek> stefg, are u here?
<wizek> stefg, could u came to a private room?
<Cubey> hm, quick problem. When I installed ubuntu it didn't seem to set the boot partition active, how do I do so now?
<stefg> !pm | wizek
<ubotu> wizek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<grim76> Doug52392: did you happen to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto  I have used that document before and it worked for me.
<Cubey> it's not booting from the HD automatically. i have to use the CD so start the HD boot
<AnRkey> where can i find a network install iso for ubuntu?
<wizek> stefg, i have the description
<dr_willis> Cubey,  gparted on the live cd may be able to set that.. I dont recall it needing to be set.
<wizek> stefg, it says:
<dr_willis> Cubey,  but it may have a bit to do with the specific machine/bios i guess
<frb-work> Hi
<Cubey> dr_willis, nah, i have the BIOS set properly
<HEP85> hwilde: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic"
<frb-work> ~ftpd
<relativeownershi> i'm having trouble booting ubuntu on this system
<Cubey> i'll try gparted
<relativeownershi> its giving me an error message about being unable to access tty
<dr_willis> Cubey,  i dident say you dident.. i am saying that ive not HAD to have them set 'bootable' in the bast.
<tanlaan> If I right click a .iso file and click write to disk, will it burn the file or the image to disk?
<dr_willis> past.. it may be a limiution of the bios's however. :) gparted should be able to set it.
<nickrud> tanlaan, image
<Cubey> well, usually you do i think unless i'm mistaken. that's how BIOS knows if it should try to boot it or not
<dr_willis> tanlaan,  it should burn it as an image.
<relativeownershi> This is my error message: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<tanlaan> ok thanks
<tanlaan> just making sure =] 
<tanlaan> didn't wanna waste a disk
<dr_willis> Cubey,  i was thinking Grub handled that. from what i recall reading in the docs.
<dr_willis> Cubey,  windows however.. is different. :0
<Cubey> hm
<wizek> stefg, I could not run the x-server (the GUI). Maybe it isn't set properly. Would u like to have a look at the x-server's output the problem[it ends here] 
<wizek> <yes>    <no>
<Cubey> perhaps grub didn't install?
<majorjrk> I cant isntall feisty on a brand new laptop, getting the /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off and [ 1.404052]  PCI : Failed to allocate mem resource #6:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX fpr 0000:01:00.0 Loading please wait, anyone could help me ?
<dr_willis> Cubey,  do you see a GRub/boot menu?
<klu9> any way I can (easily/graphically) remotely fix a sound issue on someone's Edgy install?
<relativeownershi> majorjrk, i'm having a similiar problem with an old desktop
<Cubey> no, the drive fails to boot as if it doesn't have a boot record or OS on it
<relativeownershi> majorjrk, but i haven't been able to find any help yet
<dr_willis> Cubey,  'sudo fdisk -l' will show a * in the 'boot' colum for the bootable bit being set.
<dr_willis> Cubey,  somthing sounds very very odd..
<stefg> wizek: so yes, we would like to have a look at the error... :-)
<majorjrk> im having it on a brand new laptop
<bastos12> hello gentlemen. I need have a question about how to remove linux from my computer - more specifically, i want to get rid of grub and have ntldr boot straight into windows. please help
<relativeownershi> majorjrk, have you trie dbooting other distributions?
<majorjrk> debian booted fine, but i got other issues there ;/
<primski> anybody on quakenet server atm ?
<Cubey> dr_willis, it's not set to boot
<HEP85> klu9: ssh with X forwarding, or alternatively vnc
<dr_willis> Cubey,  fire up gparted then from the live cd.
<Cubey> righto
<phaidros> hi, anybody pulseaudio with skype 1.4 running?
<phaidros> [in feisty] 
<phaidros> or any hint to howto?
<klu9> HEP85: thx, where can I get more info on that?
<stefg> bastos12: enter 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot' at the windows commad prompt
<hwilde> !skype | phaidros
<ubotu> phaidros: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<HEP85> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<relativeownershi> bastos12, to remove linux you're going to have to use a bootable linux distribution with a program that can edit partitions, like gparted. you can try the ubuntu cd - it has a good partition program on it that you can use to delete linux. to reinstall ndldr to the master boot record you'll have to use windows boot disk. there are plenty of tutorials on restoring your mbr with the windows xp disk.
<HEP85> !SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<klu9> ubotu & HEP85, thx for the links
<bastos12> relativeownershi: the linux partition is on a hard drive that's on longer in my computer. i literally just want to get rid of grub
<fuzzy_logic> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bastos12> stefg: to get to a command prompt i put in my windows CD and went to the "recovery console" - that count?
<stefg> bastos12: yes. further questions about windows in ##windows, plz
<bastos12> i should be all set. thanky ou
<frb-work> I'm so confused
<relativeownershi> bastos12, that's a question for a windows forum. you'll have to reinstate the windows boot loader to the mbr, i know its  a pretty straightforward process with one of the windows xp installation disks.
<phaidros> hwilde, thanx but there is no mentioning of pulseaudio, and the site talks about a skype version which uses oss, which 1.4 is not doing any more :(
<Talcite> hey guys, I need to make a VOIP call today at 2pm, but I can't get my mic to work
<relativeownershi> bastos12, even if you simply removed grub you'd be left without a bootable computer because then you wouldn't have a bootloader at all.
<frb-work> I removed wu-ftpd, but it left all the files in place, I install vsftpd, but whenever I ftp to the host, my syslog whines about not being able to execute wu-ftd
<frb-work> wu-ftpd that is
<phaidros> hwilde: usually with older skype some simple pulseaudio tweak and "padsp skype" helps, but as there is no more oss ..
<hanasaki> console shells shwo the correct time.. the gnome xterms and date applet show about 16 hours later... whats up?
<Talcite> can someone who has experience with ALSA give me a hand?
<EightEleven> Talcite: You can check if it is enabled in volume control
<Talcite> EightEleven: yup, it's all enabled and everything
<felixhummel> hi!
<phaidros> hi, anybody pulseaudio with skype 1.4 (no oss, just alsa) running ??
<relativeownershi> anybody know how to overcome the CAN'T ACCESS TTY; JOB CONTROL TURNED OFF boot problem i'm having?
<Talcite> EightEleven: I'm using an Intel HD audio codec, does that have anything to do with it?
<stefg> hanasaki: your timezone setting seems wrong
<EightEleven> Talcite: I don't know enough about ALSA if the problem is there.
<CheesyMonkey> !intelhda | Talcite
<ubotu> Talcite: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hanasaki> stefg:  where can i set it?
<bastos12> stefg: it worked like a charm, thank you! =)
<Lorvija> Hey, I got logitech wireless mx laser mouse.. is there any way to make those buttons on the side of the mouse work?
<hanasaki> stefg:  its right on the console but not in gnome
<Talcite> EightEleven: ahh thanks for the help anyways. I'm going to try that link
<klu9> HEP85: that VNC guide is for Ubuntu-to-Ubuntu remote. Still valid for XP-to-Ubuntu remote?
<bastos12> relativeownershi: i know it'd be useless to have a bootloaderless compy, which was why my preferred method of removing grub was one that also put ntldr back in. it's all set now
<felixhummel> i'm looking for a mpeg2 cut program. it should just separate one huge file into some smaller files. ideally without recoding (GOP-precision would suffice).
<relativeownershi> bastos12, cool. good luck!
<hanasaki> anything in X that allows native remote desktops to windows clients?  not vnc.. but using the win protocol
<stefg> hanasaki: right click the clock applet
<HEP85> klu9: Yes, but maybe it is easier to use the gnome builtin vino. The guide does not use it
<relativeownershi> I'm having a problem getting ubuntu to boot. it says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. any ideas?
<klu9> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HEP85> !vino
<hanasaki> stefg:  shouldnt it get the zone from the base OS?
<hanasaki> also.. stefg it wont take the root passwd ... cuase its not an account with sudo acess
<stefg> hanasaki: actually yes. there's only one tzconfig
<relativeownershi> hanasaki, no it gets the time from your system bios. if thats wrong or if your cmos batt died then you gotta reset it. right? stefg
<klu9> will look into vino, thx HEP85
<relativeownershi> i still can't get ubuntu to boot: can't access tty, job control turned off.
<hanasaki> stefg:  and relativeownershi the time is fine on the console.. just not in gnome
<asaup> does anyone know any program to recover files that i deleted days ago
<relativeownershi> hanasaki, stefg oh word
<phaidros> hi, anybody pulseaudio with skype 1.4 (no oss, just alsa) running ??
<relativeownershi> asaup, did you shift-del them or just del them
<hanasaki> relativeownershi:  stefg umm correction.. its fine on the console for root only....
<relativeownershi> asaup, from what disk - external, usb, ata, sata?
<hanasaki> this is a brand new install
<HEP85> klu9: Here is a client for windows: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/vnc-tight/tightvnc-1.3.9_x86_viewer.zip
<asaup> sata
<asaup> relativeownershi: sata and i shift -deleted them
<asaup> :(
<felixhummel> anybody?
<relativeownershi> asaup, what os you running...ubuntu i take it? feisty, edgy?
<stefg> hanasaki: UTC vs. local timezone ... but you need sudo-privs to change something
<asaup> feisty
<hanasaki> that was my thought.. by what to change?
<relativeownershi> asaup, oh...nope, nothing you can do that i'm aware of.
<downhillgames> where is smb.conf storeD?
<relativeownershi> asaup, shift-delete is for that purpose. if you caught it seconds after it happened you might have been able to do something...but days ago...not likely at all. sorry.
<asaup> relativeownershi: you mean its immpossible ???
<royel> Could someone tell me how I can retrieve a list of all revisions avail in a SVN?
<downhillgames> going once...
<klu9> HEP85 thx for the VNC link
<relativeownershi> asaup, as far as i know, yes. it is impossible. shift-delete is for that purpose.
<downhillgames> going twice...
<royel> downhillgames: gone!
<asaup> relativeownershi: is there something i can give a try
<relativeownershi> downhillgames, ...?
<downhillgames> sold to the man in royel blue :)
<asaup> so i can calm my mind
<HEP85> klu9: you can set up the server on ubuntu with System-->Settings-->Remote Desktop
<downhillgames> royel; where is smb.conf stored? :)
<relativeownershi> asaup, i don't know of any way to do it. try googling something like "ubuntu feisty restore shift-deleted files"
<royel> downhillgames: try /etc/samba/samba.conf
<relativeownershi> downhillgames, try a locate command...
<downhillgames> relativeownershi; if Ubuntu was my distro i would :)
<downhillgames> thanks royel :D
<relativeownershi> downhillgames, why are you in this channel if you're not using ubuntu (:
<royel> downhillgames: or perhaps /etc/samba/smb.conf
<alienseer23> have a question about akregator...it is freezing up when I open it, and I do not know why, how do I find out what is causing the freeze?
<royel> relativeownershi: because ubuntu users know all!
<relativeownershi> royel, i know that.
<relativeownershi> royel, haha
<royel> relativeownershi: lol, I guess I should have known that !
<relativeownershi> royel well you did, of course. maybe you know: why job control is turned off for my tty? i can't boot ubuntu.
<phaidros> .
<royel> Could someone tell me how I can retrieve a list of all revisions available in a SVN?
<downhillgames> royel; someone else got it. /etc/samba/smb.conf :)
<klu9> HEP85 I'll get my "customer" (mother :) ) to do that when she's online, thx
<downhillgames> relativeownershi; because Fedora > Ubuntu :P but i'm helping someone with their problem
<ksivaji> how make linux kernel lighter ?
<royel> downhillgames: pff .. didn't you count down already! you should be Gone! :)
<orgulloKmoore> oh dear, I desperately need help...PLEASE
<downhillgames> royel; :D
<orgulloKmoore> my sister like totally ruined my computer, and now I get nothing but bash in recovery mode
<orgulloKmoore> and it won't even start in regular mode
<royel> relativeownershi: I'm guessing this makes me a non Ubuntu user, I'm not sure
<orgulloKmoore> it says it can't find the file "rules/xorg"
<stefg> ksivaji: when you are in desparate need for 300 or 500 kB you have a different kind of problem than how to make the kernel lighter
<downhillgames> orgulloKmoore; a physical lock will do wonders :)
<royel> relativeownershi: what is there error your getting?
<orgulloKmoore> and then when I first start it up, it says "unknown stanza" in /etc/event.d or something like that
<orgulloKmoore> downhillgames: what's that?
<relativeownershi> royel, < /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off >
<orgulloKmoore> ohh...to keep my sister out?
<ksivaji> stefg i cant get you
<HEP85> klu9: you're welcome. btw: then you only need to enter her ip in the tightvnc viewer app on windows. no need for the long tutorials :-)
<orgulloKmoore> I'm so pissed...but let's deal with the problem at hand
<_Lucretia_> can anybody help me out with getting 32 bit compiles to work on feisty?
<majorjrk> I cant isntall feisty on a brand new laptop, getting the /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off and [ 1.404052]  PCI : Failed to allocate mem resource #6:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX fpr 0000:01:00.0 Loading please wait, anyone could help me ?
<orgulloKmoore> ugh, how do you scroll up in irssi?
<stefg> ksivaji: if you aren't developing for some embedded device, there's no use in what you want
<downhillgames> orgulloKmoore; to keep your sister out. like a masterlock
<downhillgames> oh fevel was in here hahaha
<relativeownershi> royel, i'm trying to boot a ubuntu disk on my friend's old computer. i've been using feisty disks.
<orgulloKmoore> ok, downhillgames, but do you happen to know how to fix the problem I've got?
<downhillgames> orgulloKmoore; what's the error when booting?
<hanasaki> why would the time be off 16 hrs for users consoles and correct for the root?
<klu9> HEP85 will I need to be Root to fix her sound issue?
<royel> relativeownershi: I think it's a issue with mounts, let me try google
<EightEleven> hanasaki: timezone settings?
<HEP85> klu9: it depends. probably yes. but since you will see and control exactly her desktop, there is no problem switching to root
<orgulloKmoore> downhillgames: first it says five times something like "unkown stanza in /etc/events.d or something like that, and then it says, with a red star next to it, not starting gnome, which is the default desktop, and then it says that it can't find "rules/xorg" in any known directories.
<downhillgames> orgulloKmoore; bad timing, i have dogs to take care of
<downhillgames> gotta go
<klu9> HEP85: ok, thx
<Lorvija> Hey, I got logitech wireless mx laser mouse.. is there any way to make those buttons on the side of the mouse work?
<orgulloKmoore> urgh
* orgulloKmoore takes 100 aspirin
<relativeownershi> royel, oh man it seems to be working fine with edgy
<royel> relativeownershi: I was just gonna suggest using a different dist
<orgulloKmoore> help anyone
<orgulloKmoore> ?
<relativeownershi> royel, yeah puppy was OK and now edgy is working ok...but i want to use feisty. i guess there's not much i can do short of installing edgy then dist-upgrading, eh?
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, ok man relax, its somewhat unlikely that your sister totally ruined your os
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, no more suicide attempts in this channel ok
<royel> relativeownershi: have you verified the disc to work on other machines?
<orgulloKmoore> relativeownershi: eh, it's stressing
<relativeownershi> royel, yeah
<relativeownershi> royel, these disks work fine on my other computers
<royel> relativeownershi: is it an older machine your having problems with then?
<FusE-> Hi skollie
<relativeownershi> royel, yeah but there's somebody else in the hcannel having a similiar problem with a brand new computer
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, tell me about your computing setup. what system are you using, what OS?
<FusE-> Is there a way to run ubuntu livecd iso without having to burn it
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, also how are you typing on this channel - do you have a second system you're using?
<orgulloKmoore> relativeownershi: I'm using irssi
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, in console or in x? on your main desktop that' shaving trouble or on another systeM?
<FusE-> Is there a way to run ubuntu livecd iso without having to burn it
<WorkingGeier> is there an EmbeddedUbuntu channel?
<FusE-> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<royel> FusE-: yes, google it
<FusE-> Thanks, last time I checked this was a help channel
<orgulloKmoore> relativeownershi: in console. And on the one I'm having trouble. I don't have another computer handy.
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help me, here is my error
<Cyber_Stalker> http://rafb.net/p/RlT7aT51.html
<royel> FusE-: want me to hold your hand while you piss?
<klu9> FusE-: qemu
<primski> Fuse... there is...check on ubuntuforums theres a howto, never done it mysef tho
<FusE-> !spam | royel
<ubotu> royel: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, do you have a bootable disk?
<FusE-> !Attitude | Royel
<ubotu> Royel: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<primski> Fuse, you have to make grub run it somehow, rly check the forums :p
<FusE-> Okay that one was not the one to do
<orgulloKmoore> relativeownershi: I think I have knoppix
<FusE-> Im looking atm
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, do you have any really important files on your ubuntu installation you need to save?
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, just in case you need to re-install?
<orgulloKmoore> relativeownershi: I have a lot that I want to save...I thought it was improbable that she screwed up my whole os?
<orgulloKmoore> here...I have the live ubuntu cd
<royel> FusE-: You asked a open ended question, I answered you with a direct answer an provided a method for you to find more info on what you asked, you made the first ugly comment
<primski> Fuse- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316093&highlight=iso+grub+howto
<FusE-> royel, if you are going to have a bad attitude, then don't even talk
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, just in case you have to re-install. it is unlikely but possible. be aware that you might not be able to get it all back.
<FusE-> Thanks primski
<royel> FusE-: I'm sorry?
<orgulloKmoore> oh grand
<orgulloKmoore> ok, well I'm gonna try to boot with this...brb
<relativeownershi> orgulloKmoore, let me go back and review some of your other postings. can you get a little more information compiled about the error messageyou get when you try a normal boot?
<derrick_> ehlo :)  is it possible to do an install via serial console if video is dead w/ existing install media?
<royel> FusE-: how is my attitude bad? I am being nice here, as I always am.. your the one having the bot spam me
<FusE-> Bleh, Ill just boot to windows and burn it
<primski> Fuse- np
<orgulloKmoore> relativeownershi: yeah, I will
<FusE-> royel, google your problem, maybe you will find a solution
<Hoxzer> I'm getting "mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop#"  when I try to mount iso any ideas ?
<royel> FusE-: lol, what is your deal?
<mneptok> lighten up, Francis.
<orgulloKmoore> oops
<switchcat> greetings, Q: my gnome/X seems to have stopped taking input from my mouse.  how can I reset or otherwise nudge X into fixing the problem?
<relativeownershi> FusE-, yeah man chill out. we're all human here. thats what ubuntu is all about.
<Hoxzer> nvm... :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<primski> switchcat, did u try restarting x ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<FusE-> Im not doing anything, hes the one with a sour attitude
<primski> ok stfu now kids
<primski> :P
<HEP85> royel: I think he is pissed of because of the google thing
<relativeownershi> FusE-, royel primski HEP85 lol yeah that's likely, eh? what's the problem again fuse?
<FusE-> Nothing anymore
<primski> what?
<royel> HEP85: maybe.. wasn't trying to piss him off, simply told him an answer to his question, an stated try google, maybe I sounded "short" but I was "trying" to be helpful
<relativeownershi> FusE-, well you can open the iso w/o butning it
<mneptok> FusE- / royel: i'll gladly end the drama by banning you both. up to you how this plays out ...
<hendrixski> :-( SVN is hard
<relativeownershi> FusE-, you can actually open the iso as an archive file if you're in ubuntu
<FusE-> Wow, I ask a question, and someone wants to ban me. Really takes away from the whole 'help' channel right mneptok?
* mneptok *loathes* playing The Enforcer
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> it fixed itself!
* OrgulloKmoore praises the lord
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, what do you mean
<OrgulloKmoore> I'm so happy, but I so baffled
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> I restarted, for the fifth time or so, and everything
<OrgulloKmoore> went normal
<OrgulloKmoore> actually, it still gave me those errors
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, didn't you say you were going to use the livecd
<OrgulloKmoore> but this time I got my computer back
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> yes, but I tried to restart in normal mode to give you more details about the error I was getting
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, oh cool. you should have a log under /etc/log called Xorg.0.log
<OrgulloKmoore> looking...
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, sorry, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HEP85> royel: I believe that it was not your intention to piss him off. On the other hand I think that people who come here asking for help haven't found the right solution with google or just don't know the words they should search for
<FusE-> >.< I looked on google trust me....
<FusE-> brb
<FusE-> booting to live cd
<mneptok> someone needs a hug.
<hendrixski> does anybody know a good manual for SVN?
<relativeownershi> HEP85, that's true but there are also people who come here not having even looked at man pages or wikis, or installation instructions on the screen.
<derrick_> hendrixski their online manual is a complete book
<hendrixski> everything I find is written for people who already know what they're doing :-(
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> yes, it's there
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, good. pastebin it and let me look.
<klu9> royel	FusE-: want me to hold your hand while you piss?
<FirefighterBlu3> would you please?
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<linux_manju> hendrixski: tigris site has tons of it
<royel> klu9: thanks, yes!
<OrgulloKmoore> ok
<hendrixski> linux_manju, derrick_, oh, logically I havn't looked at the site of the peole who  make... I googled it first.... lol
* hendrixski tries the tigris site
<royel> klu9: his comment prior to that is the reason for that
<younghacker> does anyone know how to repair the software index
<derrick_> q:  is it possible to do an install w/o video using a serial console?
<younghacker> my software indexes have been broken
<younghacker> can someone help me fix them
<HEP85> relativeownershi: those people exist, too. but you don't recognize them directly after the first sentence
<FirefighterBlu3> derrick, yes
<relativeownershi> HEP85, true that
<FirefighterBlu3> you should probably use the server version
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30238/
<derrick_> FirefighterBlu3 i'm not having luck w/ google responses.  any suggestion on a keyword to try?  thanks for verifying it does exist tho :)
<linux_manju> hendrixski: Nope.. They only assume that the person who is planning to use svn has some knowledge of revision systems
<FirefighterBlu3> when you boot the cd, make sure your bios is already set to redirect the console
<younghacker> ?????
<mc44> younghacker: what do you mean by your software index
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, i don't see any X errors that should cause problems.
<FirefighterBlu3> derrick, then append something like "console=ttyS0,19200n8" to your boot line
<hendrixski> linux_manju, ok, well, I've used CVS in Windows... so... it's interesting suddenly becoming a linux developer
<derrick_> FirefighterBlu3  cool.  as long as the install media's kernel allows it :)  thanks!
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, let me loko a bit more, one minute
<FirefighterBlu3> derrick, you may have to blindly hit F6 after it boots and you believe it is at the boot menu
<derrick_> FirefighterBlu3 understood.  mostly i couldn't find the .config for the install media's kernel to know
<linux_manju> hendrixski: CVS in windows .. Tortoise or Cygwin?
<FirefighterBlu3> it does, but the current ISOs of *ubuntu all go into graphical mode which is annoying
<FirefighterBlu3> derrick, it's actually a lot easier to do a bootp setup from another machine
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> ok. Also, the error seemed to be coming from /etc/event.d ...if that's of any help
<fevel> hey
<FirefighterBlu3> i don't have my notes handy, but i just did 6 machines last week that way
<dxdemetriou> with K3B when I try to write DVD at 16X is writes at ~8X, and when I try at 8X it writes at ~4X. I have a NEC ND-3550A burner
<hendrixski> linux_manju, ya know, it was just kind of already set up for me so I don't know... I just clicked a button in Eclipse and it magically worked
<OrgulloKmoore> tty3, tty4, tty5, and tty6 if I recall
<fevel> how Do I set up a share beetween ubuntu and the guest (windowsxp) on vmware server?
<hendrixski> linux_manju, it's different when you ahve to set it up yourself
<derrick_> FirefighterBlu3 perfect.  mostly i just wanted verification it's possible.  i'm sure i can work through it.  just wasn't sure if i needed to build a new install cd w/ an altered kernel.  thanks!
<Lorvija> hey, how to restart x?
<FirefighterBlu3> the iso kernel should work fine :)
* linux_manju pats hendrixski * Welcome to the hell :P
<derrick_> :D
<sacater> Lorvija: ctrl-alt-backspace
* FirefighterBlu3 likes blinky lights
<Lorvija> ty
<majorjrk> relativeownershi: btw, have you tried the alternate cd installer ?
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, hrm. check this out. enable your bootlog, reboot, and pastebin your boot log.
<relativeownershi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
* hendrixski is suddenly afraid
<relativeownershi> majorjrk, actually i was able to successfully boot edgy no problem
<nkbreau> is there a way to get glibc-devel via apt-get ?
<relativeownershi> majorjrk, but i'm trying the alt cd now (:
<majorjrk> yeah, downloading here also
<linux_manju> hendrixski: Well nothing to worry about.. Both cvs and svn play cool in Linux.. Only that the users go wayward :P
<relativeownershi> majorjrk, well let me see if it helps
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> ok, hopefully I don't get stuck in a shell again
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, lol yeah
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, btw
<OrgulloKmoore> ...
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, while in recovery mode did you try to start X?
<hendrixski> linux_manju, wayward users eh?  I have SVN set up on my server, just gotta populate it and learn how to check stuff in and out.  shouldn't be that bad from here on out, ... I hope
<linux_manju> hendrixski: I have a setup of cvs and svn with 400 odd users.. Belive me all the problems I have faced so far is from client side.. None from the server
* rjek remains at a complete loss to how to get his touchscreen working, and as such gives up.
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> yeah, it gave me a big grey screen with a big fat "X" that i didn't know how to get out of even
<hendrixski> linux_manju, oh... so.. then it can be that bad... Ok...  :-(
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, ok cool. for future refeence if you do something likee that there's a command built into the ubuntu kernel that enables you to kill stuff that was activated from a virtual command prompt.
<relativeownershi> use alt+sysrq+k to kill x if you have to do it like that in the future.
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, that last message was supposed to be pointed at you
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> gotcha
<OrgulloKmoore> ok, Ima reboot
<jumbers> Is it possible to modify my microphone input on its way into Skype? I want to be able to change things like pitch to modify my voice. If so, how can I do such a thing?
<delude> hello
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, and also if you're ever in recovery mode and you want to try your desktop manager with X, try runnung "gdm" instead of "startx"
<relativeownershi> delude, hello.
<linux_manju> hendrixski: http://wiki.freegeek.org/index.php/Subversion_for_Coders may be a good start
<hendrixski> linux_manju, cool.  wiki's are probably a better layout for me than the book on the tigris site
<delude> Q: Why does sound distort at relatively low levels (compared to windows) in all players? Any way to fix this?
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> oh, last time I just did the command X
<OrgulloKmoore> (I don't know much...)
<Cubey> well, i got 6.10 installed but now there's no sound :|
<linux_manju> hendrixski: Well to start with yes.. But once you are in full fledge you might consider looking at the tigris book
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, that might be the problem. startx also initiates some other important stuff. use startx in the future.
<relativeownershi> majorjrk, the alternate cd seems to be working fine
<OrgulloKmoore> ok
* hendrixski wonders when he'll actually get to developing stuff if there's so many tools to learn on Linux
<younghacker> does anyone know how to fix my software indexes?
<younghacker> it says there broken
<neverblue> it?
<younghacker> yes apt-get says that
<younghacker> i was trying to dpkg a deb package
<younghacker> then the console outputted that i needed to install the dependencies
<younghacker> so i apt-get them
<relativeownershi> try sudo apt-get update
<younghacker> then the update icon popped up ,, and when i went to update i got the error message
<relativeownershi> younghacker, try sudo apt-get update
<younghacker> ok
<bullgard4> After upgrading from 6.10 Ubuntu 7.04 does Gnome_Search_Tool no longer offer the item 'file system' in the field 'Search directory'. How can I change that?
<woodwizzle> I have onboard sound, and a sound card. However everytime I reboot, the primary device switches from one to the other. I just want to use my sound card always and forget onboard. :(
<mattva01> hmm
<mneptok> woodwizzle: disable the on-board in the BIOS
<younghacker> i still get the error message from synaptic
<woodwizzle> mneptok, My BIOS isn't that fancy
<relativeownershi> younghacker, did you close synaptic before you ran the command?
<younghacker> yes
<younghacker> synaptic is closed now
<relativeownershi> younghacker, run synaptic from a terminal
<younghacker> ok
<jumbers> Nobody knows?
<relativeownershi> younghacker, we need more information on what the problem is
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> mkay, where is the log supposed to be now?
<relativeownershi> /var/log/boot
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, /var/log/boot. it should be a text file.
<younghacker> ok synaptic says i have one broken package,,, the xml editor that i just attempted to install
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<relativeownershi> younghacker, so if you can give us exactly the error messages that synaptic is returning we'll know better what to do.
<OrgulloKmoore> that didn't work...
<younghacker> ok
<younghacker> hold up
<younghacker> lemme get
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, is there no boot file?
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, did you try to open it with sudo?
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, try running this command form a terminal:
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, sudo gedit /var/log/boott
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> yes, the file is there, but it says what I pasted
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, well, without the extra "t" in boot
<rsc___> how do I find out what files are contained in a certain installed package?
<OrgulloKmoore> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<younghacker> ou have 1 broken package on your system!
<younghacker> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<rsc___> say, I want to know what files the 'gimp' package has installed.
<younghacker> When i open synaptic i get this
<KI4IKL> How can I get my gnome panel to NOT show kde apps?
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> do you think the fact that I typed "Yes" (to contrast "No") rather than "yes" (lowercase) made a difference?
<woodwizzle> I know about the sound dialog in my system menu, but it doesn't seem to help me define my default sound card
<relativeownershi> younghacker, ok. for future reference within your irc thing you can specify a message sent to me by typing a part of my username and hitting "tab" that way i can separate it from everybody else's chatter
<OrgulloKmoore> (the forum says change it to "yes")
<OrgulloKmoore> but it seems trivial...
<lazellama> why is truecrypt doin this? http://pastebin.com/m5e29f04c
<younghacker> ohh
<younghacker> sorry i didn't know
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, hrm. i don' tknow.
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, well linux is case sensitive, heh
<younghacker> relativeownershi: so only u see this one?
<OrgulloKmoore> I suppose it won't hurt to try
<relativeownershi> younghacker, i can see them all but that one is highlighted in red
<younghacker> or you just know it's for you
<relativeownershi> see how this next one is not highlighted?
<younghacker> ohhh cool
<OrgulloKmoore> but "Yes" is the opposite of "No"
<younghacker> yes i see no
<younghacker> w
<relativeownershi> younghacker, <nosd> cool. one minute.
<younghacker> relativeownershi: ok
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, you did a full restart yes, not a quick restart?
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> the difference?
<relativeownershi> younghacker, now where were we? oh yeah. so what's the ultimate problem that's occuring on your system.
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, quick restart is when you restart the x server only. it won't log anything in the boot log.
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, a full restart is where you see your bios splash and all that fun stuff, grub, etc.
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, or you can even power cycle to ensure everything is starting fresh
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> yes, I got to see all that stuff
<OrgulloKmoore> I even saw the errors I'm trying to let you see
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, ok. try to change it to 'yes' and reboot again. i'm just trying to get ahold of a log of your errors so i can try to figure out whats causing them.
<younghacker> relativeownershi: ok right now i am trying to fix my broken packages ,, i think , man i don't really kmnow,, all i know is i tried to install something it said that it had dependencies that were not installed and i went to install them and next thing i get is errors
<younghacker> relativeownershi: Software index is broken
<younghacker> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<relativeownershi> younghacker, what were you trying to install
<younghacker> an xml editor
<relativeownershi> younghacker, you know i had a similiar problem
<younghacker> really?
<relativeownershi> younghacker, trying to install some 3rd party crap. i learned quick to stay in the repos.
<younghacker> lol
<younghacker> jeez
<relativeownershi> younghacker, but here. go into synaptic and find the software that's broken. mark all the broken packages for complete removal.
<felixhummel> does anybody know gopchop? is there a successor of some kind?
<felixhummel> how do you split large mpeg files?
<younghacker> relativeownershi: I've done that and it stays for some reason.. im not sure
<relativeownershi> younghacker, well if i can find out what it says i might be able to help more
<younghacker> so i have 2 programs that just won't go anywhere now blue fish and the xml editor ,,, the xml editor gives messages about dependencies and that it can't configure the program
<relativeownershi> younghacker, is what you were trying to install available in the repositories?
<relativeownershi> younghacker, or were you using a 3rd party repository
<younghacker> umm no,, i got it from a deb site
<younghacker> it was an ubuntu site
<younghacker> umm i think i can get the address
<younghacker> brb
<younghacker> relativeownershi: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1153
<nkbreau> does 7.04 only  have a subset of beryl ?
<nkbreau> if not how do i find a config screen ?
<nkbreau> so i can properly configure the cube and stuff
<nkbreau> and how can i start emerald ?
<relativeownershi> younghacker, pastebin the error messages that occur when you try to do what you want to do
<younghacker> umm i've never used pastebin before
<relativeownershi> younghacker, oh sorry - here's a link
<younghacker> no prob man no worries,,
<younghacker> i just don't want to have to take my postgresql server down and reinstall ubuntu
<relativeownershi> younghacker, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ basically just paste in the terminal output with the error messages
<younghacker> ok can do
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> yeah, nothing
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, argh. well - they don't seem to be keeping you from running a functional desktop. try to figure out why the boot log isn't working. when you know what error messages it's giving, you can probbaly get more help
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> I already know the error message :p
<OrgulloKmoore> I memorized it by now
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, what is it then lol
<OrgulloKmoore> /etc/event.d/tty1 Unknown stanza 16
<OrgulloKmoore> and it repeats that from tty1 to tty6
<jrattner1> QUESTION: If I run an e-mail server, what is a simple way to keep a record of sent and recieved mailed (or back up)
<OrgulloKmoore> and then it says "xorg/rules" not found in any known directory
<OrgulloKmoore> and then it says "Not starting GNOME desktop (gtm); it is the default _something__", this appears by a red star, while the rest of the messages are white
<OrgulloKmoore> and then that's it
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> this is what line 16 says: /sbin/getty 38400 tty1exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<OrgulloKmoore> "ttyl" means "Talk to ya later" as far as I'm concerned :DD
<Drakeson> where is emacs? (not emacs21)
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, try dpkg --configure -a
<Selrach> when it comes to using virtualization technology, does the BIOS have to support it, or just the processor?
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> kyle@kyle:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OrgulloKmoore> kyle@kyle:~$
<OrgulloKmoore> (nothin)
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, no that means that the command completed w/o errors
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, which is good
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, oh lol! look at this, about halfway down:
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/95210
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, there's supposed to be a space between tty1 and exec on line 16
<ServerCrash> hi, anyone in here exited about the MPX, Multi Point X Server , similar to MS surface computing
<ServerCrash> I am thinking of testing it out, trying to understand what hardwares are required for same
<relativeownershi> younghacker, you stiill here?
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> hmm..and how do you suppose that got misplaced_
<OrgulloKmoore> ?
<n4t> hi all
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, i don't know, looks like it might have been a coding error
<n4t> how can I disable a wifi card... I have tried with ifconfig but after some time it becames up
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, maybe after an update or some such ness
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> probably
<OrgulloKmoore> but, restarting after fixing...
<valehru> what needs to be installed to view videos video/divx in mozilla firefox?
<n4t> how can I disable a wireless card?
<valehru> n4t, sudo ifdown eth1
<egWK> Hey guys I installed manually seamonkey but I can't see any icon creating for it (it had an installer :P) is this normal?
<zyth> is there some application I can use to back up my system to DVD like Norton Ghost?
<n4t> valehru: if I do that after a while it becames up ....
<Selrach> how do I find out if my BIOS supports virtualization for use with zen?
<valehru> n4t, if you want to stop all networking just do sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<OrgulloKmoore> didn't change a thing, relativeownershi
<Cubey> lordy
<Cubey> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<n4t> valehru:no only one interface
<Cubey> Attempting to upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10 via GUI and I get that error :/
<valehru> n4t, sudo ifdown eth1 should kill that interface
<n4t> it's possible to not load the driver at boot
<n4t> of that interface?
<valehru> n4t, edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, hrm.
<valehru> n4t, remove all references to eth1
<valehru> n4t, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<OrgulloKmoore> I'm not worried about it, as long as my computer works
<relativeownershi> pastebin the file you're looking at with the error at line 16
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, see last message
<valehru> n4t, then /etc/init.d/networking/restart
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> there are 6, but they are identical aside from the order in which they call each other
<n4t> valehru:  that interface is called ra0 and in that file is not present
<valehru> n4t, eth1 is your wifi right?
<P-K> Hello. I am trying to use the live cd and I am not getting very far. I have a new laptop with intel core2 duo. It's an acer 5920G. It loads the kernel and starts to boot but then it says PCI failed to allocate mem resource. Loading, please wait.. and hangs.
<n4t> no... ra0
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, are you able to pastebin the file?
<n4t> I have a ralink wireless... and ubuntu call that interface ra0
<P-K> I have searched google and tried lots of different cheatcodes and I still can't get it to boot.
<x89x> hello
<OrgulloKmoore> sure
<valehru> n4t, then sudo ifdown ra0
<x89x> can anyone help me with my video driver ??????
<n4t> valehru: I have done it for now is kiled
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30240/
<n4t> but after a while
<valehru> n4t, if that interfaces file does not exist then you are not running an ubuntu system!
<n4t> is present in ifconfig
<n4t> valehru: is present the file.... but there' isn't ra0 inside the file
<ryanakca> you can set up LVM using the DVD installer, correct?
<valehru> n4t, no clue then....your system is boinked....
<P-K> also BusyBox pops up at the end and states /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<P-K> can anyone help?
<n4t> so?
<royel> P-K: your using Fiesty Fawn?
<x89x> anyone ?? can anyone help me ?
<P-K> oh yeah sorry. Fiesty Fawn.
<Cubey> anyone?
<P-K> I tried both 64bit and 32bit and get the same results. I looks like some sort of hardware compatability issue.
<n4t> valehru: so what I have to do?
<HEP85> Cubey: "sudo apt-get clean" and then try again
<royel> P-K: someone else was in here a bit ago with the same problem, I'd suggest trying a prior release an see how that goes, seems there is some issue with it mounting or detecting partitions, it's pretty random it seems.
<x89x> can anyone help me with my dirvers ??
<P-K> I wonder if it's the kernel. I will try and earlier version.
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, you there?
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30241/
<royel> P-K: I wish I could tell you something more concrete, I googled for a while on this earlier an everything I turned up about it lead to there not being any suggestions for resolving it.
<lorx> Can anyone tell me why i get this error when i try to mount a newly partitioned harddrive: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<lorx>    I use: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /home/lorx/200gb         I used gparted to get it formatted into a ext3 drive. What am I doing wrong?
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> I have to do what now?
<Cubey> HEP85, no dice
<P-K> royel: Yeah me to. Thanks for answering though.
<royel> P-K: :)
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> oh, nevermind, I see
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, make the code look like the pastebin
<OrgulloKmoore> the location is repeated twice, eh
<HEP85> Cubey: any details on that error? maybe the server is overloaded at the moment
<royel> lorx: is it formatted?
<XitroX> can somebody help me with a raid1? I've setup one at installation but now when boot with only one hdd it's not starting. what could i do? (saying md0 assembled with 1 out of 2 but not started)
<snowglobe> I'm using ubuntu 7.04, and I'm trying to install Thunderbird 2.0 over Thunderbird 1.5. How do I do that?
<Cubey> HEP85, nope
<kupesoft> Is there any advantage over using the server kernel on a "headed" server that does occasionally run GNOME.
<kupesoft> I'm looking at BenC...
<lorx> royel, guess so, it says ext3 under filesystem, and i choose "format into ext3" in GParted
<royel> lorx: also, seems that something like: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdbx /home/lorx/200gb  <-- where x is the partition number
<lorx> royel, heh, damn, that worked, thanks mayn :)
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: can you type "sudo apt-get install thunderbird" into the terminal?
<royel> lorx: yw
<Cubey> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Cubey> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<OrgulloKmoore> indeed you were right, relativeownershi
<Cubey> that's what it says. it says it twice
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: I'll try that, But i belive that it just installs the one that is in the repos, version 1.5
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, did it worK?
<OrgulloKmoore> yep
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, no more error messages?
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: darn. alright, in that case you'll have to go to the site, and download the source code. try typing "sudo apt-get build-dep thunderbird"
<lorx> Royel, hm.. how do i get writing permission in that mount?
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> no more. There is still the one that says not running Gnome because it's not the default display system, but I don't think that's an error. The "xorg/rules" one went away with the others
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: Actually, it said that there was no installation candidate
<royel> lorx: who owns the mount point?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: and i'm sure i spelled it right too...
<BenC> kupesoft: if most of the loads needs non-interactive scheduling, then I suggest -server kernel
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, sweetness. is gnome not your default environment?
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, do you run kubuntu?
<lorx> royel, if you mean the directory 200gb, then 'lorx' my user is the owner.
<royel> lorx: as a quick guess, you might try: chmod 777 /home/lorx/200gb
<jrattner1> Does webmin work for ubuntu'"?
<Pici> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<OrgulloKmoore> relativeownershi> Well, it's hard to say. It was originall Kubuntu, but i had a problem about a month ago and we did something of a ghetto upgrade, and the person who lead me through it didn't know I had kubuntu, so we upgraded to ubuntu, from kubuntu. I'm sure my computer is as confused as I am
<compengi> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<OrgulloKmoore> I use programs from both...
<OrgulloKmoore> Konqueror is my file manager
<lorx> royel, again thanks, worked out :)
<royel> lorx: sorry, I am not in the habit of using sudo, as I normally only admin on servers with root, that would be: sudo chmod 777 /home/lorx/200gb
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: it said "unable to find a source package for sudo apt-get build-dep thunderbird"
<royel> lorx: :)
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, heh sounds like fun
<OrgulloKmoore> indeed
<OrgulloKmoore> thanks, relativeownershi
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, you might be benefitted from a reinstall - you can also run both in different partitions
<relativeownershi> OrgulloKmoore, and keep in mind you can indeed have both installed. my system has both kde and gnome installed, plus xfce (a lighter desktop enviro)
<lorx> royel, hehe, yeah I figured that out, even thou i'm one hell of a newbie :>
<OrgulloKmoore> Yep, I have both. Getting used to Gnome
<royel> lorx: sounds as if your gonna be one hell of a linux user then :)
<kupesoft> BenC: And supposing I don't know what non-interactive scheduling is?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: where are programs installed to in ubuntu?
<x89x> anyine ??
<x89x> please help
<Toma-> x89x: whats the problem?
<compengi> !ask | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<x89x> http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<BusMaster> what is apic and what happens if i boot with the noapic option?
<lorx> royel, hehe, hopes so one day :>
<XitroX> can somebody help me with a raid1? I've setup one at installation but now when boot with only one hdd it's not starting. what could i do? (saying md0 assembled with 1 out of 2 but not started)
<x89x> is taht my driver ?? for via deltachrome ??
<Toma-> x89x: unichrome, yes
<P-K> royel: I found a workaround. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500418&highlight=can%27t+access+tty+job+control+turned+off
<P-K> Just incase someone else asks.
<x89x> i'm on ubuntu 7.04
<x89x> toma
<x89x> will it work ?
<BusMaster> my laptop won't boot unless I pass the noapic option. I wantto know the consequences of booting with noapic
<Toma-> x89x: thats fine. dont use this guide tho....
<x89x> how do i do it toma ?
<x89x> i am new to linux toma !
<x89x> can u help me toma ?
<Toma-> x89x: if anything, find the unichrome driver and install it via synaptic or apt-get then just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select unichrome as thedriver
<Toma-> x89x: if i cant, someone here will. also, try to cram as much as you can into 1 line rather than using enter over and over and over again :)
<RoC_MasterMind> I have a script I need to run before X/GNOME starts.  I put it in /etc/rc1.d/ as S99.sh but I never see it running....GNOME goes ahead and starts....will /etc/rc.local make it start then?  It needs to come before GNOME and is interactive.
<snowglobe> argh! pirates are coming!
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: is it X based?
<RoC_MasterMind> No...it's a shell script.
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: never mind that. /etc/rc.local is for what you want
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: also, /etc/rc.local is basically a shell script too... hint hint :D
<RoC_MasterMind> Is that script backgrounded, or run in the foreground....I can't have X come up until after my script is done.
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: I see. I cant remember where it gets run now that GDM has been bought forward in the boot sequence
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: trial and error?
<x89x> Toma
<Toma-> x89x
<x89x> i searched in synaptic
<Toma-> !enter | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RoC_MasterMind> I'll try it.
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: if that doesnt work, its easy enough to make a rc level specific script
<x89x> Toma It says X.Org X server -- Savage display driver as installed version. and thers one X.Org X server -- VIA display driver  which is not installed
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: sorry about that. i'd check something like http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102 (i got that from googling "linux filesystem") have you gone to www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird to grab the source?
<x89x> but i'm using VESA atm. what do i do ??
<Toma-> x89x: you need both 'xserver-xorg-unichrome' and 'xserver-xorg-via' i do believe
<Toma-> x89x: vesa is rock solid but doesnt have very good resolutions :(
<Myke`> I'm a total noob to ubuntu/linux and would like to run dual screens. I have an nvidia fx6200 card. I got easily confused reading things online on how to do it. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Krazubu> I'm running linux for the 1st time and I would need some help about installing an ATI X1600 driver
<Ailean> is there anything different to note about dual-booting ubuntu with vista as opposed to XP?
<jumbers> Is there any voice modulation software available for Ubuntu so that I can modify my voice before it reaches Skype?
<x89x> Toma SHould i download the X.Org X server -- VIA display driver  package too ?
<RoC_MasterMind> Toma-, OK, I'll be back.  Thanks.
<Toma-> x89x: sure. cant hurt
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: np. cya soon
<RoC_MasterMind> !dual-boot Ailean
<Ailean> jumbers that's just creepy
<RoC_MasterMind> !dual-boot| Ailean
<ubotu> Ailean: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jumbers> Ailean: Not really, I want to disguise my voice
<RoC_MasterMind> There might be some notes there about Vista.
<massctrl> hello I want to debootstrap ubuntu as a domU on my debian xen server.  where can I get the scripts for it (the ones for /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/)?
<Toma-> jumbers: sure. just use jack to patch up some connections and use that jack wrapper program (cant remember what it is
<erUSUL> !install | massctrl
<ubotu> massctrl: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jumbers> Toma-: I don't entirely understand what you mean
<Ailean> does anyone have any additional tips about dual-booting with vista?
<Myke`> I'm a total noob to ubuntu/linux and would like to run dual screens. I have an nvidia fx6200 card. I got easily confused reading things online on how to do it. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<kupesoft> How can I check information about whether fsck will run for a disk?
<x89x> Toma. i installed the package. what do i do now ??
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: sorry, I was away (a guy's gotta eat...) anyway, I've got the source, but I don't know how to install it.
<Toma-> jumbers: youll need 'jack' 'qjackctl' and some other tools... just google jack :D
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: cool. where'd you download the file to?
<jumbers> Toma-: How will Skype pick up the modified sound though?
<Toma-> x89x: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select unichrome or via as thedriver
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: /home/kevin
<Toma-> jumbers: you need 'jack-rack' to run a realtime effect on the sound
<Kohvihoor> hi
<x89x> Toma. theres no unichrome option !
<Kohvihoor> i have radeon 9200 and i think i don't have any hardware acceleration
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: open up the terminal, and type "tar -xvvf *.tar.gz"
<jumbers> Toma-: Is the base program called jackeq? Because that was in Synaptic
<_Lucretia_> can anybody help me out with getting 32 bit compiles to work on feisty?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: open /home/kevin/thunderbird? or /home/kevin?
<Toma-> jumbers: might work. doubt it tho. you need something that "steals" skypes alsa connection then rewires it to jack
<jumbers> Toma-: And what would that be?
<Toma-> jumbers: 1 moment
<jumbers> Toma-: Okay
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: that depends on where the .tar.gz file is
<Yasumoto> if it's in its own directory, then do it there
<x89x> Toma via didnt work before yesterday when i tried ! Has it been changed now ?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: oh...
<Toma-> _Lucretia_: hu? what have you compiled and whats the problem?
<Yasumoto> if you type "ls" you'll see a list of all the files in your current directory
<Toma-> x89x: probably not...
<x89x> toma theres no Unichrome option :(
<Yasumoto> and "pwd" will Pring Working Directory
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: oh, i've already estracted it
<jrattner1> Question: How do I have a users's sent and recieved e-mail forwarded to another address besides theirs (to create a back up)
<Yasumoto> oh, kk
<Yasumoto> alright
<Yasumoto> cd into the directory
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: it's now all expanded in /home/kevin/thunderbird
<Yasumoto> cd ~/thunderbird
<Yasumoto> you want to find a readme file
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: was that bad?
<Yasumoto> nope
<Yasumoto> that's exactly right, actually
<lan1g1r0> any advice on getting opera running on feisty?
<Yasumoto> but now we need to move into that directory, and figure out how to compile the program
<Toma-> x89x: what unichrome chip do you have?
<Yasumoto> (if i'm saying something that isn't clear, lemme know)
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: ok
<x89x> VIA deltachrome IGP Toma
<_Lucretia_> Toma-: not compiled anything, it won't...basically on 64-bit, need to compile some 32-bit stuff, just opengl/glx/x samples from nehe without having to go through and port them. get an error regarding this (gnu/stubs-32.h) not being available
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: this is what the readme contains (and i've been to that website, nothing there) For information about installing, running and configuring Thunderbird
<snowglobe> including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,
<snowglobe> refer to: http://getthunderbird.com/releases/
<cyberphaz> what do i need to enabke the desktop effects? it says composite extention not available but libxcomposite1 is installed?
<Toma-> _Lucretia_: on a 64bit system, you will have 64bit development files. to compile for a 32bit system, you need 32bit development files.
<Toma-> _Lucretia_: long story short, either get a 32bit chroot or a nice little qemu install
<Toma-> keeps a tidy system
<FreeFull> cyberphaz, do you have ati graphics card?
<cyberphaz> yep
<cyberphaz> fgrlx installed too
<x89x> Toma VIA DeltaChrome IGP
<Toma-> x89x: ok
<x89x> Toma : now ?
<Toma-> what?
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: i'm at work using cygwin (it's a unix-like environment in windows, basically). but i just downloaded the source, lemme look through it really quick
<Baron_Erkan> halo can someone hear me
<FreeFull> cyberphaz, http://www.kittypee.com/2007/05/07/desktop-effects-on-ubuntu-feisty-ati-beryl/ this should help
<Baron_Erkan> halo?
<_Lucretia_> Toma-: qemu != for 3D
<Baron_Erkan> did the registration work????
<XitroX> can somebody help me with a raid1? I've setup one at installation but now when boot with only one hdd it's not starting. what could i do? (saying md0 assembled with 1 out of 2 but not started)
<cyberphaz> ugh i have to install beryl to make it work despite that its by default in the gnome menu?
<Toma-> _Lucretia_: you can compile on it tho
<Baron_Erkan> can someone help me with configure wlan
<_Lucretia_> Toma-: but there are supposed to be dev deb's for 32 bit under 64, but they're not there
<toryl__> !anyone | Baron_Erkan
<ubotu> Baron_Erkan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cyberphaz> ow i see thanks
<FreeFull> cyberphaz, you actually don't have to install beryl if you have it installed.
<Baron_Erkan> Does Anybody know how to configure wlan in ubuntu ???? i only wanna join my router....
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: ok
<tristil> Baron_Erkan, are you on Feisty?
<Baron_Erkan> what is feisty?
<tristil> Baron_Erkan, most recent Ubuntu.
<systemd0wn> Question, USB to Serial adapter is not working, dmesg shows that it was recognized and is now /dev/ttyUSB0 but when i use cutecom or cat i dont see anything
<Baron_Erkan> pls tell me how to configure network i mean ive a wlan but it doesnt appear with roaming mode of corse it is pw secured...
<erUSUL> !wifi | Baron_Erkan
<ubotu> Baron_Erkan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FreeFull> Baron_Erkan, Feisty is the newest version of ubuntu
<neverblue> anyone know javascript, looking for a URL that is a good resource of info on the topic?
<tristil> Baron_Erkan, Feisty's support for wireless is much better.
<FreeFull> neverblue, http://www.w3schools.com/js/default.asp
<RoC_MasterMind> Toma-, script does not run as /etc/rc.local...marked executable. :-(
<Baron_Erkan> waaaaaaaaaaaaaa yeah it may be better but i dont have internet connection with my desktop so how i should do this feisty thing da
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: if you're still in /home/kevin/thunderbird, type "./thunderbird"
<Baron_Erkan> i mean desktop pc...
<neverblue> FreeFull, already been over it, I was looking for a reference
<Baron_Erkan> ok i give up and return to windoofs......
<Baron_Erkan> cu
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: tried just putting the script in /usr/local/bin then adding its location to rc.local?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: oh!
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: yay
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: where will that install it to though?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: I don't want it installed to /home/kevin
<RoC_MasterMind> Toma-, like ". /usr/local/bin/myscript.sh" to rc.local?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: i'd like it to be installed over thunderbird 1.5 (if possible)
<RoC_MasterMind> or just "/usr/local/bin/myscript.sh"
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: just 'myscript.sh'
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/18/manually-install-thunderbird-2-ubuntu-704/
<Toma-> (i suspect)
<Toma-> x89x: doing a little investigating on your video card.... seems it doesnt work in linux :O
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: that should be good. check the link at the bottom of the post too
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: ok, what does /opt mean?
<amexa_> how do i connect to amule??
<dswillia74437> ok simple question, hope its a simple error.  I have a directory that is not showing up as a directory, its actually showing up as a file.  Is there a command to tell ubuntu to see it as a directory?
<systemd0wn> Question, USB to Serial adapter is not working, dmesg shows that it was recognized and is now /dev/ttyUSB0 but when i use cutecom or cat i dont see anything
<`Matir> systemd0wn, what is it connected to?
<amexa_> hi
<toryl__> amexa_: what are you having trouble with?
<systemd0wn> `Matir, its a WRAP motherboard.
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: it's just the name of a directory (Optional application software packages)
<x89x> Toma can i just change the screen refresh rate then ??
<amexa_> i have a question: when i enable desktop effects, the upper bar of the windows disappear
<Toma-> x89x: you can try
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: oh
<amexa_> the bar with the buttons to maximize, minimize and close
<Toma-> x89x: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<`Matir> systemd0wn, are you sure the motherboard is outputting something on the serial?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: my /opt is empty
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: is it supposed to be?
<systemd0wn> `Matir, ya i can plug it into a windows computer and it works, i have tried 2 adapters and get the same result.  I have used it in Ubuntu 6.06 a while back, recently dug it out of a box and its not working
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: I think it's fine. it just means you haven't installed anything there yet
<`Matir> systemd0wn, odd... got the right parity/timing/etc settings?
<systemd0wn> `Matir, ya
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: will it erase thunderbird 1.5, but keep the settings?
<Yasumoto> that's the plan
<snowglobe> ok
<`Matir> systemd0wn, odd... tried the adapters on the windows box?
<Yasumoto> your settings should be saved in ~/.thunderbird
<misstajah> Question: i installed nvidia-drivers-new (or something alike) and now my ubuntu won't start. it loads and everything but when X starts, it reboots :S Ideas? Thx in advance
<systemd0wn> `Matir, hah. no i havent i should... but that one JUST got formatted and SUSE is now intsalled
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: it says to install it to /usr/local/bin
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: but there is nothing in there, so where do all the programs get installed to?
<`Matir> systemd0wn, ah... have you tried minicom?
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: ....maybe they are hidden
<RoC_MasterMind> ok, Toma- it's running, it was running just in /etc/rc.local...but I didn't notice till X closed....It needs to run before X starts, and block X from starting.
<Yasumoto> misstajah: you need to reconfigure your xorg.conf file (located in /etc/X11 )
<Toma-> jumbers: you still here?
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: have you installed it already?
<fuzzy_logic> misstajah: what do you mean, it reboots? the computer starts up again??
<misstajah> fuzzy_logic: yes, just like u said
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: Oh.
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: no, i wanna make sure that i don't lose all my stuff, i've got lots of important junk
<Toma-> well then.
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: so do i just follow that guide?
<fuzzy_logic> misstajah: but when it reboots you can use your desktop and everything?
<misstajah> Yasumoto what should i setup in xorg.conf file?
<systemd0wn> `Matir, ya minicom didnt work.  Im going to try it on SUSE in a min
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: I'm still learning, as you could probably tell...
<misstajah> fuzzy_logic nope, it won't even show up any X window nor login screen, nothing
<Yasumoto> snowglobe: a)the reason it's empty is because nothing's installed there yet b)so long as you leave your /home directory alone, your settings'll be fine c)yep, follow the guide. d) haha, don't worry. we're all still learning. :)
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: this is the easiest thing to do... edit the gdm init file
<snowglobe> Yasumoto: lol, ty
<RoC_MasterMind> sounds like it Toma-
<MrTsunami> life is a perpetual process of learning
<fuzzy_logic> misstajah: try to press alt+f2 when it reboots, see if you get some errors
<MrTsunami> :)
<Toma-> RoC_MasterMind: theres probably a more sane way, but really, if you need to stop X, gdm init is the thing that will do that
<misstajah> fuzzy_logic after it reboots or before? i mean, if it reboots, nothing comes rite? :S
<Yasumoto> misstajah: i tried to play around with my ati drivers, and totally screwed over my xserver. it may be a different problem, but all that I really remember is typing "man xorg.conf" and trying to read/understand enough to fix it
<misstajah> oh
<Yasumoto> misstajah: lemme see if i can find something online
<misstajah> thnx Yasumoto
<_Scout> Can anyone suggest a brand of desktops?
<FreeFull> HP?
<PointyThingsHurt> Greetings #Ubuntu
<preaction> _Scout, assemble your own using parts from pricewatch.com <- what i usually do
<preaction> _Scout, otherwise, Dell sells a line of ubuntu-loaded desktops and laptops now
<_Scout> preaction, I am shopping for a friend.
<_Scout> He wants something for gaming and music.
<_Scout> So ubuntu isn't a needed factor (though I am partitioning his drive when he gets the computer.
<FreeFull> For gaming buy a Windows XP PC.
<preaction> _Scout, but this is an ubuntu channel. the ubuntu support channel.
<preaction> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Scout> Heh, alright.
<preaction> and you'd be surprised at the amount of support for games wine has these days
<Anlar> and the amount of the BEST games that have problems
<_Scout> It supports WoW now I hear.
<Szeraax> linux does?
<_Scout> Linux with Wine does.
<Szeraax> ah
<Szeraax> dang, i want native...
<Szeraax> oh well, off to go tinker with wine...
<wizek> Are there anyone here who knows how to install succesfuly an nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS to Ubuntu 7.04 (kernel: 2.6.20-15-generic). I tried follow a lot of manuals, howtos, but nothing was good enough... I have error messages all time about it cannot load GDM, if I edit xorg.conf...
<cyberphaz> im playing wow on cedega
<Anlar> "native" ?
<Geminias> hello?
<cyberphaz> right now
<preaction> "native" <- without the wine compatibility libs
<Geminias> can ppl hear me now
<preaction> !hi | Geminias
<ubotu> Geminias: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Anlar> preaction: you can use the windows libs with wine
<Geminias> thank god!
<neverblue> how do you check the version of javascript your using?
<Szeraax> Anlar: as in, not running in wine, maybe WoW.__._._-__.run
<Geminias> alrighty.. can someoen tell me how to get the kernel headers for my currently running kernel?
<preaction> Anlar, i realize, but that's still using the wine compatibility layer. Szeraax wanted a native linux build
<Anlar> preaction: the only things left really on wine are then the dynamic linker and alsa+opengl translations
<Szeraax> you know?
<Yasumoto> misstajah: I may have found something: httpL//wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Revert_to_Xorg_driver
<Anlar> yeah that will happen later.. some 10-20 years time :)
<Yasumoto> misstajah: it's for ati drivers, but in this case it should work regardless
<C-{pR0F> I got this message when i try to install a .deb package "Dependence is not satisfiable : python-support" is there anyway to fix that (i tried apt-get install python-support , it didn't work)
<Szeraax> Anlar: haha, i doubt it
<misstajah> thank you Yasumoto i'll check it out and brief u :D
<Yasumoto> sweet :)
<Yasumoto> gl
<Szeraax> Anlar: maybe, once Blizzard come up with an even better game that everyone goes to and WoW becomes abandonware...
<Anlar> lol
<wizek> Are there anyone here who knows how to install succesfuly an nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS to Ubuntu 7.04 (kernel: 2.6.20-15-generic). I tried follow a lot of manuals, howtos, but nothing was good enough... I have error messages all time about it cannot load GDM, if I edit xorg.conf...
<Geminias> does "smp" have anything to do with dual core?
<Anlar> "an even better" and "everyone goes" is what do not really belong to the same sentence. wow is just retarded average stuff for retarded average people
<Geminias> i need to get the kernel headers for this kernel:   2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Geminias> any help ?
<preaction> Geminias, SMP is Symmetric Multi-Processing, yes it has to do with multiple processors (or "cores")
<Szeraax> go get their debs, Geminias
<preaction> Geminias, apt-cache search linux headers <- try that?
<Geminias> thanks, so does the #2 SMP
<Geminias> is that part of the kernel name?
<Geminias> or is it just .generic
<C-{pR0F> Geminias: I need Help !!
<preaction> Geminias, that's part of the generic kernel. it doesn't hurt if you only have 1 processor
<Szeraax> Geminias: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/linux-source-2.6.20
<Szeraax> is this what you need?
<Geminias> i have dual core, and i am feeding the kernel headers found at linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<Geminias> /include
<Geminias> yet it is telling me that its not the running kernel
<merlin-m-29> i seem to have lost some stuff on my top panel  updates icon thingie and when i ran pidgin and closed it would minimize to there all that is gone pls help lol im new to all this
<C-{pR0F> Geminias: I got this message when i try to install a .deb package "Dependence is not satisfiable : python-support" is there anyway to fix that (i tried apt-get install python-support , it didn't work)
<Szeraax> C-{pR0F: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python/python-support
<Yasumoto> merlin-m-29: i forget what it is you need to add exactly, but right click on the toolbar, and select "add to panel"
<Szeraax> go get the .deb and use dpkg to install it
<Geminias> i don't know pROF
<Szeraax> (or the gui package manager if you want to)
<C-{pR0F> Szeraax: I'm checking it .....
<Szeraax> C-{pR0F: enjoy
<C-{pR0F> "An older version is available in a software channel" , what shall i do Szeraax? Continue ?
<merlin-m-29> oh lol ty i got it was notification area
<Szeraax> well, would the older version satisfy the first deb and depends?
<C-{pR0F> no
<Szeraax> the first .deb and its dependancies?
<Szeraax> *
<Szeraax> then, use the latest version
<Geminias> kk so just a quick question...  $ uname -a gives me: 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP   --- does that mean i need the package 2.6.20-16-generic
<Geminias> or is there another package for smp
<Zee1ot> could someone help me, I need write access to a drive mounted with sshfs
<C-{pR0F> Szeraax: it works , thank u (K)
<Kjellviz> is it possible to install Emerald in ubuntu ?
<FreeFull> Kjellviz, yes, it should be in repositories
<Szeraax> Geminias: what arch do you use?
<wizek> Are there anyone here who knows how to install succesfuly an nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS to Ubuntu 7.04 (kernel: 2.6.20-15-generic). I tried follow a lot of manuals, howtos, but nothing was good enough... I have error messages all time about it cannot load GDM, if I edit xorg.conf...
<x89x> Toba you there ?
<Geminias> i'm using the 2.6.20-16-generic
<Kjellviz> FreeFull: cant find it when searching for emerald
<x89x> Toma you there ?
<EADG> Zee1ot: I had a write problem with a NTFS-3g drive over sshfs awhile back.
<Szeraax> Geminias: no, my bad, what is your processor?
<Geminias> i'm trying to compile vmware but it's saying the header files are not the currently running kernel
<Szeraax> its arch, do you know?
<Geminias> centrino duo
<Geminias> u need exact model?
<Szeraax> Geminias:  personally, i would go get module-assistant and tell it to prepare, and it will get what you need
<Toma-> x89x: not for long
<FreeFull> Kjellviz, have you enabled the extra depositories?
<x89x> Toma  it didnt work : bu i found a new thing. theres a unichome package in synaptic ! Now how do i install that ??
<Kjellviz> FreeFull: yep
<Zee1ot> its not an ntfs partition
<Geminias> module-assistant.. hmm shall i google it then?
<Szeraax> sure
<Szeraax> it should be in a repos though
<Szeraax> (assuming, you have apt set up)
<Kjellviz> FreeFull: forget it, installed it via apt-get =)
<Szeraax> (you do)
<EADG> Zee1ot: try sending to the home dir you are logged into then xfer to remote drive.
<Zee1ot> ???
<Szeraax> "apt-get module-assisatant" would probly be easiest, and would probly work too, Geminias
<Toma-> x89x: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select unichrome or via as thedriver
<Geminias> kk i got it.. so i just run it and it does what?
<x89x> Toma sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg : Unichrome doesnt show up even when installed !
<Szeraax> you run it, then choose "prepare"
<Szeraax> (make sure you are root)
<Szeraax> and answer yes when it asks if you want to unpack
<Toma-> x89x: well im not sure then, sorry :(
<Geminias> kk
<Szeraax> Geminias: now, it should be getting all that your kernel needs
<x89x> Toma : How do i know my model mumber of my card ?
<Geminias> its done
<Geminias> now what do i do lol
<Toma-> x89x: 'lspci'
<Szeraax> x89x: you look at the card, or use lspci | grep
<Szeraax> Geminias: did it finish succesfully?
<Geminias> i am supposed to feed vmware where my kernel headers are
<Szeraax> Geminias: go do vmware then
<kbrooks> Amaranth, ping
<Szeraax> you shouldn't need to
<C-{pR0F> Szeraax: sorry for bothring u again , but I installed a .deb package from the gui , and now i don't know where to find it , i don't want to run it from the terminal , i want to use the GUI (it's ATPonCD , where can i find it after installing)
<kbrooks> Amaranth, need to pm
<Geminias> where are the header files though
<Geminias> did module assistant put them somewhere?
<Szeraax> C-{pR0F: generally somewhere in /usr
<Szeraax> Geminias: when i did vmware, i just pressed enter
<Szeraax> Geminias: and it found then for me
<Geminias> lol
<Szeraax> Geminias: i think....
<Geminias> its not finding them for me
<Geminias> i have to specify where they are exactly (if i even have the right ones)
<Szeraax> C-{pR0F: ohhh, so you want to use it, but its not in your menu? is that what you meant?
<Geminias> what did module assistant actually do?
<C-{pR0F> Yes ! , but i'm looking in the /usr Szeraax right now
<Szeraax> Geminias: it went and got all the stuff you need to be able to compile modules for your kernel
<Kjellviz> doesent emerald skin the gnome panels ?
<Amaranth> kbrooks: go ahead
<Geminias> but how do i use what it did to compile vmware?
<Szeraax> C-{pR0F: have you tried using the menu updating tool?
<tschaka> merc avi
<Szeraax> Geminias: vmware needs some of the things that m-a went, got, and set up for you
<nkbreau> what should i be using to conenct to a wireless network ? i tried wifi-radar but the button always says "disconnect" and i cant seem to be able to do anything
<Geminias> alright but where do i tell vmware to look for my header files lol
<Szeraax> nkbreau: are you sure your wireless card is working?
<Anlar> nkbreau: networkmanager-gnome ?
<C-{pR0F> Szeraax: wait i think i got it ,,, yes it was unchecked in the alacrate menu editor ! :p
<nkbreau> yes it work, wifi-radar shows like 8 wireless networks
<C-{pR0F> thankx
<Szeraax> Geminias: now i feel dumb, bc i cant remeber...
<nkbreau> including mine
<nkbreau> but when i select it and click edit it doesnt do anything
<leobloom> guys how is it called that package that let you see all the stats bout your pc in linux?
<Szeraax> mkeadle: have you tried using iwconfig?
<Geminias> lol ^^
<mkeadle> Szeraax: sure haven't
<Szeraax> :(
<nkbreau> network manager is a pain when you have to switch to a different wifi
<nkbreau> because you have to retype the key and everything
<Szeraax> nkbreau: have you used iwconfig?
<Geminias> oh i found them
<Geminias> lets see if they work now
<Szeraax> mkeadle: sorry!, wrong person
<Szeraax> Geminias: ok
<compengi> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ubunut> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<compengi> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<younghacker> i need help fixing my software indexes they are broken
<nkbreau> eth1 comes up as my wireless card, says I'm not connected to any netwroks
<genii> proftpd is good and fairly simple to set up
<younghacker> i tried to depackage something and it needed dependencies ,,,upon installing dependencies everything got stuck
<younghacker> now i can't update
<younghacker> i can't remove the software
<younghacker> i cant do anything
<Geminias> darn its still saying they dont match the running kernel
<Szeraax> nkbreau: can you use it to connect to your network?
<Szeraax> Geminias: REALLY?
<Geminias> i'm trying to compile vmware workstation 5 - which is, i believe, 2 years old
<younghacker> i can't update my ubuntu until my software indexes are fixed
<Geminias> so its possible its just too old to work
<younghacker> let me go google it
<Szeraax> Geminias: hmmm, maybe...
<nkbreau> i can connect in the newtowk manager are if i type in the ssid and key and stuff
<nkbreau> but i want a gui tool where i can just double click the ssid or it saves the connections in a list or something
<Geminias> anyone know of a free vmware i can get?
<younghacker> ummm anyone know how to fix a software index
<younghacker> where can i start
<Szeraax> vmware player, Geminias
<younghacker> please
<Geminias> i got this vesion working on fc5
<Geminias> okay i'll check it out
<Szeraax> as long as you have the vm image already created
<younghacker> thanks alot
<sn0> younghacker can you pastebin the output of the following command to paste.debian.net or another paste site, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<micahcowan> Hi; I seem to recall that by editing some particular file (something in /var/lib/dpkg, perhaps?), it is possible to specify that a particular package be held at the current version, but I've forgotten the procedure to do this. Can anyone help with that?
<stefg> !pinning | micahcowan
<ubotu> micahcowan: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<micahcowan> stefg, much appreciated, thanks!
<Geminias> why is vmware player free?
<FreeFull> Geminias, Its freeware, but not open-source
<stefg> Geminias: if you want you can make a payment to me :-)
<Szeraax> micahcowan: i would use aptitude
<Geminias> what limitation does it have?
<Szeraax> vmware player is free bc you can't create anything with it, just run images and save them
<stefg> !vmware
<Sciri> Geminias, afaik, it can use images but not create new images from scratch.
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Anlar> Geminias: a lot small limitations, plus you can't create new images (using the official tools).. but also vmware-server is free and more able
<micahcowan> Szeraax, I suppose I probably should; just too used to using plain apt-get for most purposes. Aptitude provides pinning support?
<bur[n] er> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Szeraax> apt-get should too, i believe
<Szeraax> instead of apt-get --install _______, i think its something like apt-get --hold ____________
<Leonox> Hi... I'm looking for an open soruce aplication... I need a program to share my linux box desktop with a guy who is in windows... somehting similar to netmeeting... do anyone knows about one?
<bur[n] er> Leonox: you could use vnc
<stefg> micahcowan: aptitude is nothing than a fancier frontend to apt. so if you pin a package in preferences 'both' programs will respect that
<Szeraax> micahcowan: they are the same tool really,
<bur[n] er> Leonox: or NX (nomachine.com)
<micahcowan> Right; other than the fact that, IIRC, aptitude will download Recommends by default
<micahcowan> Szeraax, why should I be using aptitude rather than apt-get?
<Szeraax> i didn't say you should, i said, _i would_, micahcowan
<micahcowan> Oh, :)
<TaJMoX> aptitude has a graphical list of packages that you can toggle - like synaptic
<Geminias> sorry i just read replies now
<TaJMoX> apt-get is for command line only
<micahcowan> TaJMoX, aren't you thinking of dselect?
<Geminias> so it can't create new images?  meaning i can't install a new OS with it?
<Szeraax> Geminias: correct
<stefg> Geminias: vmware support is in #vmware
<Szeraax> Geminias: generally
<bur[n] er> Geminias: check out virtualbox.org or vmware server to create images
<TaJMoX> micahcowan: yes you can select and deselect packages in a graphical manner with aptitude.  it just uses dpkg just like apt-get
<Geminias> ok thanks
<micahcowan> TaJMoX, I think you're thinking of the "dselect" command
<lillpelle> Hi, my CD/DVD reader&writer only works at som reboots. And when it work i just works for some CDs/DVDs and then stop working. At last reboots it does not work at all. I get "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist" when trying to mount it. Any ideas? (I am running feisty on amd64 and happily gives more info if asked)
* bur[n] er would hardly call dselect/aptitude graphical
<Szeraax> micahcowan: no, it can select and remove just like apt-get
<Anlar> aptitude has ncurses interface also, and uses a lot of the same apt crapola
<stefg> lillpelle: inspect dmesg. Overclocked system?
<lillpelle> stefg: not overclocked. What should I look for with dmesg?
<micahcowan> Szeraax, I don't think install/remove == select/deselect; they're related, but not equivalent
<micahcowan> You can select without installing, etc
<stefg> lillpelle: error-messages i which relate to your drive
<Szeraax> micahcowan: i stand corrected, forgive my language :)
<TaJMoX> micahcowan: no im talking about aptitude.  type aptitude and press enter in terminal.
<Leonox> bur[n] ner: but vnc doesn't seem to have graphics aceleration
<bur[n] er> Leonox: you're looking to do remote 3d gaming?  I'd say good luck :)
<Szeraax> however micahcowan, i believe that aptitude is fully capable just the same
<bur[n] er> Leonox: i use nomachine stuff for my remote access and it's killer
<micahcowan> TaJMoX, I see, thanks. However, I'd probably only be interested in using it in command mode.
<Leonox> bur[n] er: I need to show my application to a guy with windows... buy my app uses opengl
<kesara> Hi Is it possible to get new 7.04 System after installing from 6.06?
<TaJMoX> micahcowan: i prefer apt-get and apt-cache for commandline
<stefg> !upgrade | kesara
<ubotu> kesara: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kesara> I mean Ubuntu 6.06 CD.
<bur[n] er> Leonox: good luck with that ;)
<kesara> stefg: thx
<micahcowan> TaJMoX, yes, I think I'll stick with those for now, as well.
<Szeraax> kesara: after you install the 6.06 it is possible to update to 7.0x
<motin_> har anybody got a copy of scanModem.gz? the download link is down...
* micahcowan notes with interest that aptitude's graphical mode supports xterm mouse clicks :)
<stefg> kesara: rather do a fresh install, you have to upgrade twice and end up d/l'ing two versions instead of just a feisty install CD
<bur[n] er> Leonox: you could try NX, vnc, or X forwarding, but openGL through remote access is tough
<swaj> kesara, you can upgrade over the net using Synaptics, check out that page linked above
<systemd0wn> Question, Anyone upgrade their ubuntu 7.04 kernel to 2.6.22 ?
<compengi> how do i start proftpd?
<bur[n] er> Leonox: maybe you could just make a screencast to share your app?  gtk-record-my-desktop is nice
<micahcowan> Thanks for the help/info, TaJMoX, stefg and Szeraax
<swaj> compengi, /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<bur[n] er> compengi: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<compengi> swaj, nope i couldn't i've tried it, it gives sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<compengi> ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<stefg> swaj: skipping versions is not supported. so if you install Dapper you've got to go through edgy, then to feisty. Very inefficient
<gourdin> when will ubuntu release the flash plugin update (security fix) ?
<swaj> stefg, was that meant for someone else?
<Anlar> gourdin: did already
<gourdin> Anlar: ?
<bur[n] er> gourdin: i think i twas released... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<swaj> compengi, yea sorry you need to sudo
<Anlar> gourdin: 3-4 days ago
<lillpelle> stefg: only error msg I see is "[   67.721363]  ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0x80)", could that be it?
<compengi> swaj, i did sudo i got: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<compengi> ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<stefg> lillpelle: ok, that's something
<Anlar> lillpelle: that's quite bad sign, to ever see that sort of line
<mhz`-> compengi, then proftpd is started
<lillpelle> stefg: before that line there is one saying that port is slow to respond
<gourdin> Anlar: bur[n] er I got 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1
<swaj> compengi, it should be running, try "ftp localhost"
<Szeraax> motin_: it looks like no one has been able to dl it for quite some time. I would try going to multiplt linux irc channels asking if anyone has it
<gourdin> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<stefg> lillpelle: that's the reason why it sometiomes works, sometimes not
<systemd0wn> Question, Anyone upgrade their ubuntu 7.04 kernel to 2.6.22 ?
<motin_> Szeraax: just about the same minute I found a mirror: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/first.html
<bur[n] er> gourdin: i have no idea about feisty's flash... i'm using gutsy... sorry
<Leonox> bur[n] er: ok I'll give it a try
<Anlar> gourdin: for feisty it was auto-distributed 3-4 days ago, update&upgrade cycle brought it..
<lillpelle> stefg: ok, thanks. You got any idea of how to solve such a problem (if possible)?
<gourdin> Anlar: not here :/ I update / upgrade every day
<Szeraax> motin_: very good then
<Megaqwerty> I'm writing a script that would tunnel a port through ssh for a friend. I felt it would be a good time to try out zenity. My only problem is that I'm not sure how to pass the password that zenity collects (into my $password variable) to ssh as the connection password...any ideas on how this could be accomplished?
<swaj> gourdin, I visited the flash test page with my firefox and the plugin was installed for me through firefox, not flashplugin-nonfree
<stefg> lillpelle: so you've got to investigate about your motherboard and issues with it in ubuntu. what mobo is that?
<Anlar> gourdin: broken mirror, apt, .. ?
<Megaqwerty> *I know how to send it to the password variable...just not how to give it to ssh
<gourdin> Anlar: other update are ok
<gourdin> Anlar: i'll check this
<gourdin> thx for the feedback
<lillpelle> stefg: it is an MK ASUS M2NPV-VM GeForce 6150 + nForce 430...
<swaj> gourdin, http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507&sliceId=1
<gourdin> swaj: I'm using konqueror :)
<swaj> gourdin, visit that link.  If you're runnin 9.0.48 then you have the security update
<insomniac190> I'm trying to access my networked windows machine on my ubuntu laptop, but it wont let me through places > network
<gormih_> sudo /etc/X11/init.d/gdm restart - radical metod
<Sciri> Megaqwerty: I don't believe ssh will accept a password on the CLI. Google for generating ssh keys to use key-based authentication instead of passwords.
<swaj> gourdin, that page will at least tell you what version you have installed... I think flashplugin-nonfree was already updated
<Anlar> gourdin: they must have pulled the update for technical reasons. in fact the installation/update of that package failed for many.. because packages.ubuntu.com doesn't update it anymore
<gourdin> swaj: thx, I got 9.0.31
<gourdin> weird
<swaj> gourdin, yeah you need 9.0.48
<gourdin> I just installed the libcurl security fix
<gourdin> via update / upgrade
<gourdin> hmmmm
<stefg> lillpelle: for diagnosis you can try to boot with some special boot parameters
<stefg> !boot | lillpelle
<ubotu> lillpelle: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chowmeined> is something wrong with the package signing?
<gourdin> deinstall / reinstall :)
<Anlar> gourdin: it was in updates already.. but is not anymore. some devels broke it I guess
<stefg> lillpelle: i read in a german forum that noapic is required sometimers
<gourdin> Anlar: ho, so no update right now
<gourdin> E: Package flashplayer-nonfree has no installation candidate
<gourdin> damn :/
<chowmeined> are the packages not being signed properly? it says BADSIG and some of the packages are 'not from a trusted source'
<lillpelle> stefg: oh I see, I'll try some of them (tried acpi=off before without any luck, but that is maybe not the correct syntax)
<gourdin> apt-get install flash-plugin install 9.0.31.0
<swaj> gourdin, yeah I tried to get the update myself and it complained about md5 sums not matching, so I just removed the old flashplugin-nonfree and used firefox's built-in system to install the updated version.... unfortunately since you use konqueror and I'm not familiar with that, I couldn't tell you an alternative way
<stefg> lillpelle: check if you can update your bios
<gourdin> swaj: I can try with firefox, i just want to understand why apt doesn't install it
<lillpelle> thank you stefg, I'll try boot options, and then updating the bios (if possible). I'll get back and tell what happened.
<swaj> gourdin, I don't know either :/  the MD5 mismatch snagged me up just this morning
<chowmeined> no response
<gourdin> swaj: same here :/
<Photocopy> Now I find I get no sound while looking at youtube videos or projectplaylist. Opening a file in XMMS tells me to make sure that my soundcard is Configured Properly and that I have the correct output plugin, and that another program isnt blocking the soundcard.... What do I do?
<chowmeined> so nobody cares that apt is broken.. again.. ?
<Invisionfree> Is there a file you can run to shut down your computer? Like in /usr or something
<kesara> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop and even after I plug in my ear phones still sound is comming out from the builtin speakers. Any fix for that?
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, poweroff
<Invisionfree> o
<insomniac190> i need help accessing files off a computer connected to my network, can anyone help?
<androoo> hi,  i am trying to install Xine on ubuntu 6.06 ... got as far as the following command "sudo apt-get install libxine1"  but its not available ....   so i tried as sugested in the error " sudo apt-get -f install libxine-main1",   this installed okay but when i then try  "sudo dpkg -i xine-ui_0.99.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb" I get cannot access archive: No such file or directory, any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> Sciri: so there's no ingenious thing like using a pipe that could answer the password prompt?
<Photocopy> Nobody wants to help me cause im an idiot?
<Invisionfree> Is there a file you can run to shut down your computer? Like in /usr or something that you can run in mIRC?
<swaj> Photocopy, it's probably because OSS can't have more than one sound input channel at a time.  You probably need to "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss" and change firefox to use alsa
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, dont do that, that is not a good idea
<Invisionfree> chowmeined: Why?
<swaj> Photocopy, this is only a guess tho, I'm not a sound expert in Ubuntu :P
<Photocopy> swaj
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, remote shutdown using IRC is dangerous
<Photocopy> its cause this computer
<Invisionfree> How so chowmeined
<Photocopy> back when it had windows it used to not let me play two sound making things too
<Photocopy> but now something in interrupting 24/7
<Photocopy> making me essentially have no sound.
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, IRC has no security, a malicious server could send the command to your machine and shut it down at any time
<Invisionfree> chowmeined: I have sufficient protection, and I'm only doing it once anyway o.O
<Sciri> Megaqwerty: I've never tried but I believe ssh is intentionally engineered not to allow insecure things like passing a password in a pipe or redirect. I could be wrong tho. If you absolutely must pass a password instead of using key-based auth look at "expect", a scripting language that lets you script actions. Like "run ssh, wait for password, send password, etc.".
<C-{pR0F> I want to update my Dapper to Fiesty ,,,, how do i do that ?
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, use ssh
<swaj> Photocopy, try the instructions for alsa here -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Invisionfree> chowmeined: How?
<Photocopy> swaj
<swaj> Photocopy, I'm not 100% sure but it could fix your problem
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, are you on windows?
<Photocopy> thats irrelevant, i have flash..
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, go get putty or another ssh client, connect to your linux machine, type sudo poweroff
<Invisionfree> chowmeined: I'm looking for like... //run shutdown or something... chowmeined: If I was, I wouldn't be in here now would I?
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, you could have another linux machine but you are currently on windows..
<swaj> Photocopy, I know it's already installed, but those directions include a method of switching flash to use alsa.  My hunch is that you're using OSS sound drivers which don't support more than one program doing input at a time, but ALSA does support this.  So those directions show you how to make flash use alsa
<Photocopy> alsa?
<Photocopy> whats OSS?
<Invisionfree> chowmeined: I'm not...How can I //run somethingtomakeitdie in mIRC?
<swaj> Photocopy, it's more of a wrapper really
<Photocopy> i think its my video card swaj
<hanasaki>  just installed feisty.... root has the correct date / time from "date" regular users get +16 hours.... what is up with that?
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, how are you running mIRC on linux?
<swaj> Photocopy, I doubt very much that it's your video card ;P
<Photocopy> augh
<Photocopy> sound card
<mhz`-> chowmeined, you can use wine
<chowmeined> mhz`-, who on earth would do that...
<Invisionfree> chowmeined: WINE...
<Invisionfree> chowmeined: A lot of people I know
<swaj> Photocopy, just try the method listed in that link, if it doesn't work then at least you gave it a try :)  I think it might work for you
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, i dont think i can help you, im sorry
<dmakalsk> Hi, can someone please point me to a guide to make the default ubuntu interface look more like Mac OS X ?
<voidmage> Are the ivtv firmware packages even necessary since feisty put ivtv in the kernel?'
<mhz`-> chowmeined, what's wrong with using wine + mirc?
<Photocopy> im almost 100% sure its my sound card being unable to play sound from multiple sources, and something is playing blank noise!!! this is an old computer, so its probably likely, i said that it does this in windows too
<swaj> Photocopy, if you decide to try that method, you might need to launch xmms using the command "aoss xmms" instead of just "xmms"
<Skrypt> Can someone help me get ALSA drivers working?
<chowmeined> mhz`-, its more the remote shutdown using irc thing
<Photocopy> fine swaj
<Photocopy> i think you dont understand my problem but ill try it anyway
<swaj> Photocopy, it's a lot cheaper and easier than replacing a soundcard ;)
<chowmeined> Invisionfree, I dont know how to do that off the top of my head, i could figure it out, but i wouldnt ever do it, id use ssh instead
<Photocopy> k whres the link to that for xubuntu, swaj?
<mhz`-> chowmeined, and that happens how often?
<voidmage> Are the ivtv firmware packages even necessary since feisty put ivtv in the kernel?'
<mhz`-> heh, where do you hang out?
<swaj> Photocopy, the process should be the same for xubuntu, you just use a different editor besides gedit
<chowmeined> mhz`-, what happens how often?
<mhz`-> remote shut down
<mhz`-> chowmeined, is that an exploit?
<Photocopy> swaj
<chowmeined> mhz`-, no.. Invisionfree wants to remotely shutdown one of his computers using mIRC
<Photocopy> im a total newbie, youe going to have to guide me through this
<mhz`-> chowmeined, oh...use ssh
<Photocopy> swaj check your pms
<Invisionfree> He's right..Chow is I mean.
<swaj> Photocopy, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss"
<Invisionfree> mhz`- == IDIOT.
<Invisionfree> Bye
<mhz`-> Invisionfree, login via ssh?
<chowmeined> mhz`-, thats what i meant
<chowmeined> er said..
<mhz`-> heh, whatev
<mhz`-> its dumb to do a hard shut down
<mhz`-> but oh well
<rsc___> hey.
<rsc___> where are gtk themes stored in the user directory?
<swaj> what's the default text editor in a Xubuntu fresh install?
<Photocopy> swaj
<Photocopy> its mousepad i think?
<swaj> Photocopy, I have no PM's from you if you were sending me some :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Photocopy> swaj, this irc client is weird
<Photocopy> hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<epp> it seems like every game i play is messed up ever since i setup ATi Big Desktop
<chowmeined> mhz`-, i dont understand people...
<mhz`-> nah, oh well
<mhz`-> don't bother trying to figure them out
<mhz`-> you'll go insane
<epp> im using ATI big desktop. It seems like every game i open the video isnt on center with the window
<Erdaron> hello, can someone tell me what I need to install to view PDF files?
<FreeFull> Erdagon, depends what speed you want
<Erdaron> FreeFull: what do you mean?
<chowmeined> Erdaron, it comes with Ubuntu, its called "Document Viewer"
<FreeFull> Erdagon, if you want it to have all features and be slow, install Adobe Reader
<Erdaron> chowmeined: that doesn't seem to work. it just freezes in "LOADING" screen
<chowmeined> FreeFull, but it crashes a lot under linux
<Erdaron> what about the official PDF viewer from Adobe?
<chowmeined> Erdaron, it crashes a lot
<Erdaron> ho-hum
<xjkr> hum-ho
<Erdaron> nothing on sourceforge that works?
<mhz`-> look into foxit reader
<mhz`-> i believe that's supported in *nix
<xjkr> that fails miserably
<mhz`-> and its smaller
<mhz`-> xjkr, foxit fails?
<Geminias> !VirtualBox
<xjkr> mhz`-: opening a pdf in foxit on ubuntu causes it to crash
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<mhz`-> not for me
<mhz`-> maybe it's your foxit
<xjkr> maybe!
<Erdaron> has anyone tried the RPM package of Adobe Reader? Just convert it with Alien...?
<xjkr> evince works just fine though
<mhz`-> reinstall foxit
<Photocopy> ?
<Megaqwerty> Sciri: sorry about that, I lost EVDO connectivity...I believe my last question was "so there's no ingenious thing (like using some kind of a pipe) that could answer the password prompt?
<AngryElf_> in what config file is the apache port located?
<SpiffyBalak> I have a problem. No matter what browser I use, I can't log into Everything2.
<mhz`-> ports.conf
<mhz`-> for apache2
<Braxis> Could I have some help setting up g++ properly? I have libc/libc-dev, g++/gcc, make, and build essentials all installed. When I compile a hello world app g++ has an internal error (seg fault in program cc1plus)
<Sciri> Megaqwerty: No worries. Megaqwerty: I've never tried but I believe ssh is intentionally engineered not to allow insecure things like passing a password in a pipe or redirect. I could be wrong tho. If you absolutely must pass a password instead of using key-based auth look at "expect", a scripting language that lets you script actions. Like "run ssh, wait for password, send password, etc.".
<ahorner> how do i get armor kde desktop object working
<ahorner> amor*
<kittu_> hi
<ahorner> using metacity
<Megaqwerty> Sciri: that's cool...I'll check it out. Although, I think for now I'm just going to let the user enter the password in BASH *gasp*
<kittu_> hi i have a problem with playing a continues streaming video ...ie the stream have two continues stream one after another ..there are two bits in a stream i am able to play the first bit ant it stops .....its like there is an small advet playing for few sec followed by a stream video but the stream stops after small it i need to configure to play the continues stream..
<Phrozen_One> is it possible to have a thin client using a wlan adapter, say with a modified etherboot floppy?
<compengi> what does this mean - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'compengi' error: No address associated with hostname
<kittu_> can any one help
<Skrypt> Can someone help me get ALSA drivers working?
<SpiffyBalak> I have a problem. No matter what browser I use, I can't log into Everything2. Does it have something to do with Perl, since the site uses Perl?
<MinuteElectron> No.
<swaj> perl would run on the server, not your box
<SpiffyBalak> I see
<Braxis> Could I have some help setting up g++ properly? I have libc/libc-dev, g++/gcc, make, and build essentials all installed. When I compile a hello world app g++ has an internal error (seg fault in program cc1plus)
<SpiffyBalak> it's the only site I have trouble logging on to
<phantasm_> Anyone awake?
<SpiffyBalak> yes
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(chowmeined/#ubuntu) ouch
(Bullcat/#ubuntu) Hi guys. I have a question, and I couldnt find the answer on google/ubuntuforums etc., maybe I'm using the wrong keywords. How do I manage things like desktop backgrounds, firefox shortcuts, permissions etc like I would with policy's in a Windows enviroment?
(chowmeined/#ubuntu) what platform?
(chowmeined/#ubuntu) Bullcat, sabayon
(Braxis/#ubuntu) System specs or ubuntu version?
(chowmeined/#ubuntu) like ppc, ultrasparc?
(Bullcat/#ubuntu) Its an Ubuntu 7.04, users log on with thin clients
(Braxis/#ubuntu) run of the mill normal old relatively slow x86
(ferret_0567/#ubuntu) 18874 travis    15   0  532m  58m  37m S   38 11.7   0:55.61 amarokapp
(chowmeined/#ubuntu) Bullcat, http://www.gnome.org/projects/sabayon/
<rolfen> i khave a problem
<dholiday> what package to I merge to get mod_perl with apache2 ?
<ferret_0567> amarok is using 38% CPU on a dual core 64-bit AMD Athlon 64 X2 2.0 GHz, overclocked to 2.25GHz, on Ubuntu 7.04 64-bit
<Bullcat> thanks chowmeined, i'l check it out
<ferret_0567> why>
<Pici> dholiday: libapache-mod-perl
<chowmeined> rolfen, in kernel space?
<Pici> dholiday: er, sorry libapache2-mod-perl2
<rolfen> chowmeined: in user space!
<dholiday> Pici: thank you so much...
<Braxis> chowmeined, do you know anyone who would know the answer to this fubared g++?
<dholiday> Pici: it seems like this should be easier to find in packages.ubuntu.com ...
<chowmeined> Braxis, no i dont, im sorry.. i haven't really run into that before
<rolfen> well i think i deselected the "expand" option of my top taskbar in gnome, and now i cant get it to expand like it was before, because there's not blank space to right click on hence no more access to the taskbar properties
<nullkuhl> hello
<nullkuhl> can any one help
<Braxis> chowmeined, do you think reinstalling g++ would help?
<nullkuhl> guys if i wanna install compiz fusion shall i remove beryl ??
<chowmeined> Braxis, you could try, im really not sure
<Braxis> Oh another fun error I've run into.... when installing libsvn1
<rolfen> i'm going to rephrase my problem: i can't access the properties of my top panel because there's no more blank space to right-click on in the top panel... what do i do?
<chowmeined> Braxis, have you tested your memory?
<Braxis> "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsvn1.......corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive"
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen: drag some icons onto the deskto to make room to get to prop
<Braxis> chowmeined, i've never had a problem with the machine before this
<Jack_Sparrow> when done drag them back
<rolfen> Jack_Sparrow: ok i deleted an icon and i time to right click and access the menu before the panel shrunk... thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rolfen> phew!
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen: you dont need to delete one..
<jorgp> more times then not seg faults with a known working gcc/g++ is memory, or at least that has been my experience
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen: just move it to the desktop then move it back
<chowmeined> Braxis, your memory could be bad...
<chowmeined> Braxis, if you have the livecd, try running memtest
<Braxis> What should I download to check it
<Braxis> memtester?
<Braxis> test or tester
<chowmeined> Braxis, its one of the options on the ubuntu livecd
<ianmcorvidae> memtest86, Braxis
<chowmeined> Braxis, at the boot menu
<Braxis> Ah alright
<ianmcorvidae> Yep.
<rolfen> guys what is the gnome imitation of the mac expos?
<rolfen> what was it's name again?
<wepeel> hi all. I'm trying to use apt-get to install something, and I'm being asked for my install cd. How do I force aptitude to get whatever it needs from the internet...and why does it need my cd anyway?
<chowmeined> rolfen, there isnt a 'gnome imitation'
<chowmeined> rolfen, there is beryl which can do expose-ish things by using a plugin, but it does a bunch of other things that mac doesnt have
<rolfen> chowmeined: i mean the thing that looks exactly like the mac expose, that shows icons on the botton of the screen
<chowmeined> rolfen, you mean the dock?
<Braxis> Haha, oh wow
<Braxis> Yeah this memory is fucked hard :(
<chowmeined> Braxis, ?
<rolfen> chowmeined: chowmeined uh actually yeah i think i was talking about the dock
<Braxis> over NINE THOUSAND errors
<chowmeined> ouch
<rolfen> chowmeined: sorry i'm not a mac guy
<Braxis> Well not really... about 500 right now
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chowmeined> Braxis, im at work
<chowmeined> rolfen, i dont know, i havent used it
<Braxis> Cool can you buy me some cheap sdram with that paycheck ;)
<chowmeined> i get minimum wage
<Braxis> :(
<rolfen> chowmeined: i know there is one for linux too, i just forgot the name and was wondering if anyone here knew it... never mind i'll google.. thanks!
<chowmeined> rolfen, yea ive seen it.. but i dont remember what it was
<wepeel> does anyone know why aptitude would ask for my install cd and how can I force that not to happen?
<TaJMoX> rolfen: avant window navigator
<Jack_Sparrow> wepeel: Did you add it to your sources at some time..
<rolfen> TaJMoX: yeah that's it! thanks
<TaJMoX> awn is neato but it requires composite effects
<wepeel> Jack_Sparrow: let me take a look
<rolfen> TaJMoX: I have  beryl if that's what you mean
<TaJMoX> wepeel - remove the cdrom from your sources list
<TaJMoX> rolfen yes
<TaJMoX> wepeel - i mean repository sources list
<Egalfire> wepeel what are you trying to do?
<wepeel> Egalfire: just install pdftk
<rolfen> TaJMoX: cool
<wepeel> TaJMoX: I understood ya :)
<Jerome_> What plugin do you guys use for flash?
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out getting my soundcard to be a source as an input, like a mic? (a passthrough?) I had it setup in windows, but I can't seem to figure it out...Maybe I need a different mixing tool? gamix?
<HyperCity> i'vd formatated my winzoz partition with a ext3 filesitem but now that part can be accesed only from root , how do i change that?
<TaJMoX> Jack_Sparrow: i think on the DVD install, the cd is added as a repository so you dont need the net to add packages
<Egalfire> hmm intersting it shouldn't ask for the cd
<TaJMoX> !info flashplugin-nonfree | Jerome_
<ubotu> jerome_: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<wepeel> TaJMoX: yes, I installed from the DVD because the net install wasn't working for me when I upgraded from 6.02 or whatever
<calc> PurpZeY: sometimes (it is in my case anyway) the line in on a soundcard does not play through the speakers when you try capturing
<TaJMoX> HyperCity: where are you mounting it to?   change the permissions of the mount directory
<Jerome_> Tajmox: I have AMD64... any solutions?
<SeveredCross> chroot or nsspluginwrapper?
<PurpZeY> calc: I am not trying to capture from the line in...I used to have it setup where, if I was playing an mp3, if I was on a site that had a/v I could select my soundcard as an audiosource...so if I was listening to music, it played through, directly.
<TaJMoX> Jerome_ there is a work-around to use the 32bit plugin - and other 32bit programs.  I saw it on the forum one day.  just google: ubuntu flash 64 bit
<calc> PurpZeY: ok
<TaJMoX> yes it was nspluginwrapper
<Egalfire> use the script on the forums to get the plugin all setup its much easier
<HyperCity> TaJMoX: i get only the disk in the computer tab under risources , then it should be mounted under /media/disk, i'vd tried umask but it seems that somthing isn't right
<Egalfire> HyperCity - is the drive ide or sata
<Egalfire> ?
<TaJMoX> hypercity - try sudo chmod o+rwx /media/disk
<kyja> dang !!
<wepeel> Jack_Sparrow, TaJMoX , Egalfire : thanks, works now. AAppreciate the help
<kyja> beryl is the best thing since slices peanutbutter
<HyperCity> Egalfire: it stands /dev/sda2
<Egalfire> ha i didn't do anything i ask more than i gave
<kyja> I am in love with my computer all over again
<TaJMoX> kyja : congrats
<TaJMoX> HyperCity: sda means it's a sata drive
<wepeel> ok, great. So the pdfs I was trying to combine give gs an error anyway
<wepeel> sheesh, at least I got the repository things figured out
<wepeel> anyone know a way to combine pdfs and not use gs?
<Egalfire> HyperCity - make sure everything in fstab is ok sometimes i get errors with sata drives try to be identified as ide drives, it is very annoying
<Egalfire> then again i have a fried raid controller
<fblade1987> anyone know how to run code from ajunta for testing?
<mwe> sounds bad
<mwe> fblade1987: anjuta is buggy but it usually works
<HyperCity> Egalfire: fstab gives me hda2 seemd strange even to me
<rolfen> how do i make synaptic look better? i just switched from xfce to gnome and my synaptic looks ugly, the gnome theme is not applied to it
<TaJMoX> HyperCity: try mounting it with the uid=### and gid=### options
<fblade1987> is there any better c++ IDE
<mwe> fblade1987: eclipse with the plugin
<Egalfire> yea HyperCity do what TaJMoX said
<fblade1987> what pluggin would that be?
<Egalfire> that usually fixes the problem for me
<TaJMoX> HyperCity: so like sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda2 /mnt
<mwe> fblade1987: the c++ plugin
<HyperCity> TaJMoX: i'm not that expert can u explain better? the chmod thing is a solution even after a reboot? or do i have to do that all over again?
<fblade1987> mwe: is it off their website?
<HyperCity> ah, thx
<TaJMoX> HyperCity: it will retain permission after reboot
<TaJMoX> HyperCity: did that work?
<Braxis> Do I win something for having 16,120 memory errors?
<mwe> fblade1987: yeah. don't have the URL
<HyperCity> TaJMoX: yes , thx
<Egalfire> HyperCity - give it a reboot just to be sure
<HyperCity> TaJMoX: i meen the chmod thing
<mwe> fblade1987: you add a repo and update, basically
<TaJMoX> oh cool beans
<fblade1987> ok thanls
<fblade1987> thanks*
<mwe> fblade1987: search the site
<TaJMoX> hypercity - so to make all files and folders read/writeable for all users you can do sudo chmod -R o+rwx /media/disk
<TaJMoX> HyperCity: or you can do chown -R user:user /media/disk
<TaJMoX> to make you the owner
<osmosis> how do I add routes to  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mwe> osmosis: I don't think you add routes to the interfaces file
<mwe> osmosis: what do you need to do?
<HyperCity> TaJMoX: thx , i'l go for the reboot
<TaJMoX> osmosis: have you tried 'man interfaces'
<mwe> the interfaces file is not ment for routes
<mwe> except gateway and stuff
<osmosis> mwe: Right now I have two default gateways...which is not a valid setup.
<mwe> osmosis: well you should only have one
<osmosis> osmosis: i need one default gateway, and then just specific routes going to the second nic.
<mwe> osmosis: I'm not sure I understand your setup
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone know if any other company is selling computers with ubuntu installed by default, or is it just dell?
<Egalfire> as far as i know its just dell at the moment
<Egalfire> it sux i know
<scottDkoDer> I think dell is causing a big wave for linux. Not sure if it's good or bad yet though. Hi all btw
<TaJMoX> hi
<TaJMoX> scottDkoDer: #ubuntu-offtopic
<scottDkoDer> ok
<TaJMoX> I love my dell laptop - 2 years later they're selling the same one with ubuntu as an option =[   and i paid the extra 200 bucks for windoze just to throw the cd away
<TaJMoX> ups
<Egalfire> lol
<TaJMoX> wrong tab =] 
<mwe> dell ...
<mwe> I'd never get a dell
<lufis> dell isn't so bad. i have yet to see any other major computer manufacturer actually take linux seriously on the desktop
<mwe> lufis: well that's a good point though maybe only the only point
<mo0osah> Dell got the best warranty.... and best bang for the buck.... i wouldn't buy anything but dell if i have the option
<mwe> I see
<lufis> honestly, there's nothing wrong with dell :p
<mwe> and they support linux and all so crappy hardware is not to mention
<gravemind> hey can someone help me change the controls of snes9x so I can play chrono trigger?
<mwe> shhh
<gravemind> In windows when I change L R and A to the 'a' button on the keyboard it works
<wepeel> is there a way to allow other users of this computer access to a folder in my home directory but not allow them to view any other folders or files in my home directory?
<gravemind> however, the same thing in linux doesn't work
<lufis> wepeel: you could set the permissions on the folder to be viewable by them and set the rest to non-readable by anyone but you
<mwe> wepeel: make the folder group accisble be a group
<lufis> wepeel: if you're using gnome, it can be done graphically from nautilus
<mwe> wepeel: make the folder world readabe/writeable by that group and make them member of the group
<gravemind> can anyone help me? (See question above)
<lufis> gravemind: it's a keyboard?
<mwe> gravemind: I don't quite understand
<lufis> :p
<floriakir2> today i got a new pc (both old and new one are fujitsu siemens) and i put my old hard drive into the new comp. at first ubuntu seems to boot fine, but then there's an x-server error ("no screens found"). could anyone please tell me how to fix this?
<wepeel> ok, thanks again
<mwe> floriakir2: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<panfist> floriakir2: you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<panfist> hello, im trying to install ubuntu on a laptop w/o any removable storage, i've got it to boot via PXE and start installing, but it keeps freezing sometime after I select the distro, at 6% of "Select and install software." I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=PXEInstall
<floriakir2> xorg.conf:
<floriakir2> Section "Files"
<floriakir2> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<floriakir2> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
<floriakir2> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<floriakir2> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
<mr_daniel> with pppoeconf it is very comfortable to set-up a DSL-connection. It is also possible to set-up a internet connection on start-up, BUT how to deactivate the automatic connection at start-up?
<SirTane> hi
<SirTane> a program i use is trying to use the alt key
<rolfen> help! all apps that i run as root (gksudy) have an ugly gray skin
<SirTane> but because alt+click means something in ubuntu (i think, i'm very new with anything other than mac)
<SirTane> it is interfering with what the program is trying to do
<E101> is there a way to see the scripts that automatix is running?
<SirTane> is there a way to change it so that alt isn't assigned anyth8ing?
<E101> i want to make my own script to do some of what automatix does... is there a way i can see what it is executing when it installs things?
<mwe> rolfen: install gtk-theme-switch then run 'gksudo switch2'
<lufis> SirTane: in gnome, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<mwe> rolfen: the theme for root is taking precedence
<rolfen> thanks mwe
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<E101> i agree mwe.. thats why i want to make my own custom script
<E101> wanted to see what was inside of it
<jrib> E101: it's a python script, just open it in a text editor
<lufis> SirTane: or try system > preferences > keyboard > layout options
<E101> i tried, but i dont see anything useful
<SirTane> lufis: then what?
<E101> i am looking for the commands it uses, such as apt-get xxxx
<lufis> SirTane: then find the appropriate setting and change it?
<jrib> E101: everything it does is there, try #automatix if it's not clear how it's doing what it does
<askand> Why isnt ubuntu remembering how big my windows are?
<E101> ok thank you
<mwe> askand: gnome
<lufis> mwe: does it matter what the terminology is? he said ubuntu, not kununtu... ubuntu uses gnome anyway
<lufis> kubuntu
<mwe> I see
<mwe> so ubunte means gnome
<lufis> no... but it's a trivial detail :p
<SirTane> i still can't find what i need to change sot hat alt isn't assigned anything
<mwe> well the answer is a gnome short coming
<SirTane> this would be so much easier on windows or mac os x
<Jamesinator> The sun-java6-jre / sun-java6-plugin packages fail to play sound in some applets
<jrib> SirTane: is it moving your window when you press alt and drag the mouse?
<_Lucretia_> another hang!
<SirTane> i thought that linux could do this kind of stuff
<mwe> oh I mean ubuntu short coming
<SirTane> jrib: yes it is
<rjek> I assume I'm not the first to ask, but is Launchpad down?
<askand> mwe: hrm yes..sorry..why isnt gnome remembering how big my windows are?
<jrib> SirTane: system -> preferences -> windows  I think
<E101> jrib, in /usr/lib/automatix2 there are only a bunch of python files but none have the commands that download from the repositories... is there another directory?
<SirTane> thanks mate
<mwe> askand: I don't know it doesn't
<E101> err, i think i found it.
<jrib> E101: dpkg -L automatix  will tell you *everything* it installed
<E101> tnx
<mwe> auch
<younghacker> Good Afternoon (Morning or Night) I recently found that i have a broken software index and i would like to know how to go about fixing this...
<SirTane> it's still not responding to alt+click
<panfist> hello, im trying to install ubuntu on a laptop w/o any removable storage, i've got it to boot via PXE and start installing, but it keeps freezing sometime after I select the distro, at 6% of "Select and install software." I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=PXEInstall
<mwe> younghacker: software index?
<younghacker> yes thats what the error message says...
<mwe> younghacker: like list of installed things?
<mwe> younghacker: error message from what?
<Matir> panfist, does the system freeze, or just the installer?
<CheesyMonkey> panfist, It stayed at 6% for me for about 25 minutes :)
<younghacker> mwe: I'll tell you now
<panfist> yeah you know what i just glanced over at it, and now its at 23%
<Matir> lol
<panfist> its been over 45 minutes
<Matir> it might transfer all the packages before running the installer or something
<mwe> panfist: so wait a few days ;)
<younghacker> mwe: I tried to install an XML editor, before the package finished installing it gave a message that it required some dependancies
<panfist> when it said "please wait" it was being serious...
<mwe> younghacker: yes
<younghacker> mwe: i went to install the dependancies and thats when the messages started
<mwe> younghacker: I see
<panfist> is there any way i can submit a suggestion so that the installer gives some indication that it's doing something?
<younghacker> mwe:  so it was kind of two fold
<panfist> the hdd light was not flashing or anything
<mwe> younghacker: yeah
<jrib> panfist: bugs.ubuntu.com
<panfist> ok
<younghacker> mwe: the next thing that happend was there was an update icon
<younghacker> as i try to update i get the error message that i have a broken software index
<mwe> younghacker: oh. try open a term and type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and pastebin any errors
<younghacker> aok
<younghacker> lol i mean ok
<askand> Hrm when I press ctrl+alt+f2 I get a newsession?
<mwe> younghacker: right
<somian> Error "/proc/net/rpc/nfs4.nametoid/channel"  errno 2 (No such file or directory)
<somian> This is on the nfs client.
<somian> What's wrong that would cause this error?
<elpargo> any has a 100% CPU when playing some files in totem?
<mwe> elpargo: odd
<Music_Shuffle> elpargo, not I.
<elpargo> mwe, is that a yes?
<Cubey> argh. now i have no sound
<younghacker> ok i have the error message from dist-upgrade can you post the link for pastebin for me?
<somian> Is a kernel module not being loaded?
<mwe> somian: what is giving that error?
<elpargo> I get it with most avi files and some mpeg, weird enough if the window is very small the CPU usage is not that high
<somian> rpc.idmapd (written to daemon.log)
<mwe> !paste | younghacker
<ubotu> younghacker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<younghacker> it was apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> younghacker: so paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<askand> Why isnt gnome remembering my windows sizes?
<younghacker> ok
<mwe> askand: because gnome sucks
<Cubey> well i managed to get partial sound back. i can get the test sound to work in gnome's sound setting but not the login/logout sounds
<osxdude|desktop> I'm finally regestered!
<sunnypies> wheres the best place to learn how to build web apps anyone?
#ubuntu 2007-07-18
<elpargo> mwe, please give proper advice.
<skollie> Cubey: Do you have your system sounds enabled?
<younghacker> mwe: Ok I've pasted it into the bin
<mwe> elpargo: well gnome doesn't do that
<Cubey> skollie, yes
<elpargo> askand, are you referring to the save state?
<Cubey> I'm in the setting window where you set the system sounds and when I click on the play button, no sound
<mwe> younghacker: URL?
<elpargo> mwe, honestly for a DE it does very good.
<younghacker> uhhh
<younghacker> lol
<Cubey> on the devices tab, the test buttons work
<mwe> elpargo: I see
<younghacker> what should it be?
<somian> No idea then, mwe?
<elpargo> mwe, bets the crap out of lousy windows... and IMO it's better then KDE
<younghacker> oh man, i didn't even know i had to do that
<younghacker> well what should i set the URL to?
<askand> elpargo:  hrm..when I unmaximize a window..and resize it with the mouse..it doesn remembering the size after restarting
<mwe> younghacker: I'll just go there. usually you paste something and get and URL like paste.ubuntu-nl.org/XXXX and paste it here
<younghacker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30277/
<younghacker> i see,, never mind me i just came home from work my brain is dry
<Cubey> hmm
<mwe> younghacker: don't worry
<younghacker> I only pasted the immediate output after the dist-upgrade line
<mwe> elpargo: good then
<elpargo> askand, umm is it keep as maximized? I don't see why the mouse resize will be different.
<Cubey> skollie, it seems like it's an ESD problem? not sure..
<askand> elpargo: hrm..it seems to revert to "standardsize" after I restart=a little bit lessthan maximized
<SmokeyD> Hey does anybody know how the power consumption of a standard ubuntu feisty installation compares to a windows XP install with similar software?
<Cubey> and also possibley a problem with alsa
<SmokeyD> Just stand by time and some typing in a text editor
<younghacker> Vista is work of Satan
<Cubey> humm
<Cubey> it was find until i upgraded to dang 7.04
<elpargo> SmokeyD, you mean if your battery will last longer?
<Phrozen_One> on the livecd is there a file with version information?
<Pelo> SmokeyD,  I belive I've seen a report saying that running anything other then vista will drive your electricity bill up by 60% each year,   MS paid for the research
<elpargo> askand, weird indeed , why don't you try #gnome on gimp.net maybe there is a setting you need to toggle
<elpargo> Phrozen_One, version of the OS?
<somian> Hmm diddly hmm hom hmm.
<askand> elpargo: okok thanks
(mhz`-/#ubuntu) (system > administration > synaptics
(mhz`-/#ubuntu) then search
(kitche/#ubuntu) macogw: gnewsense is a different project then gobubuntu from what I read
(hpstg_/#ubuntu) Jack_Sparrow, I use it with XGL. I have to run every 3d app with DISPLAY=:0 in front, in order to have 3d acceleration, and that is what I did for the game, but when I quit, it crashes the pc
(nickrud/#ubuntu) CTho, then apt-get source linux-source-2.6.20 , and use the config from /boot for the image you want
(mhz`-/#ubuntu) kahrytan, http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
(kahrytan/#ubuntu) macogw: fyi, I prefer commercial over oss
<CTho> nickrud: cp /boot/config-whatever ./.config ?
<macogw> kitche: well the answer is no, because so far intel's firmware is closed source, so though there was recently a thing about the fcc saying firmware can be open so that may happen (would be awesome)
<Drakeson> mhz`-: it's quite strange. apt-cache search wine gives me only kde-guidance
<hpstg_> Only the cursor moves, no CTRL+ALT+Backspace, nothing
<macogw> kahrytan: why?
<kahrytan> macogw: Better
<CTho> nickrud: and then "make && make install && make modules_install" ?
<macogw> kahrytan: why?
<mhz`-> Drakeson, try updating? i use synaptics most of the time
<mhz`-> so not too sure about apt
<kahrytan> macogw: People are actually investing in the project and putting money on the line
<macogw> kahrytan: find a bug in commercial, cant fix it.  find a bug in oss, can either fix it or tell them and have it fixed within like a week
<Drakeson> mhz`-: are you on feisy or gutsy? (me on gutsy)
<mhz`-> fiesty
<nickrud> CTho, then read the documentation for make-kpkg (and it'd be /boot/config-2.6.20-15-lowlatency  , for example)
<kahrytan> macogw: But you can report it.
<PriceChild> Drakeson, #ubuntu+1 please.
<Jack_Sparrow> hpstg_: All of my  video cards are nvidia and I played it on a few different systems with no problem.. SOrry I cant help more.  But I dont have the game any more...
<macogw> kahrytan: that doesnt mean much
<rsc___> when is gusty coming out? hehe..
<macogw> rsc___: october
<kahrytan> macogw: It's same thing in OSS
<kitche> macogw: doesn't mean much with open source either but anyways it's offtopic :)
<kahrytan> macogw: You report bugs in OSS and Commercial.
<hpstg_> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks anyway man!
<Drakeson> PriceChild: I haven't removed feisty from my sources.list; Yet I don't get anything out of apt-cache search wine
<macogw> kahrytan, kitche: but you can find someone to fix it in oss if the maintainers dont do it. you cant just get some friend from work to fix it if it's commercial
<gordonjcp> hpstg_: I'm playing sauerbraten
<sunken> hpstg_: download alsa and install?
<nickrud> CTho, ubuntu uses the package kernel-package for building kernels
<rsc___> is it easy to upgrade from one vresion of ubuntu to another?
<PriceChild> Drakeson, gutsy is not supported here _at all_. Please go to #ubuntu+1
<rsc___> or would a clean install be preferred?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | rsc___
<ubotu> rsc___: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<macogw> rsc___: on release day the update manager will offer to upgrade it
<hpstg_> sunken: Ido not have a problem with sound, another one did
<rsc___> oh, wow.
<rsc___> alright. :)
<Mr680x0> is 7.0.6 called Fiesty?
<hpstg_> gordonjcp: Do you use XGL?
<sunken> hpstg_: mkey, trying
<hpstg_> 7.04 is feisty
<CTho> nickrud: so i'm going to have to find the initrd image used right now, i assume
<gordonjcp> hpstg_: probably not
<Mr680x0> that's what I meant
<Mr680x0> thanks
<gordonjcp> hpstg_: I used to use Beryl, but it screwed up anything that wasn't a plain ordinary window
<hpstg_> gordonjcp: I guessed so much :S
<Drakeson> PriceChild: sure, but before that, when I have both feisty and gutsy in my apt/sources.list, does it only lookfor the new distro or consideres both?
<hpstg_> gordonjcp: You have an Ati card?
<PriceChild> Drakeson, It looks for the latest version... please move to #ubuntu+1
<Mr680x0> the current version is 7.0.6, right?
<gordonjcp> hpstg_: basically you need to disable XGL for any opengl stuff to work properly
<Mr680x0> the current shipping one?
<PriceChild> Mr680x0, 7.04
<gordonjcp> hpstg_: somewhere, gathering dust in the back of the server room I have an ATi card
<nickrud> CTho, probably. I'm only gonna be able to point you in the right direction, I stopped making kernels around 2.6.3 or so. If you want to build an ubuntu kernel (with a patch) you're gonna want to be intimately familiar with make-kpkg.
<CTho> :-(
<macogw> nickrud: right so core dumps dont have any info that i can actually read like "this library made it freak out"
<rockets> is it ok to delete everything in /var/apt/cache/archives
<CTho> i've build plenty of unpatched kernels the old-school way, and now i have to learn make-kpkg :(
<rockets> or rather /var/cache/apt/archives
<astro76> rockets, yes apt-get clean will do that
<hpstg_> gordonjcp: That is what I do. For instance, to play Open Arena, I don't run ./open-arena, but rather DISPLAY=:0 ./open-arena. That sends the game to a display that has pure opengl acceleration. It works with all the games end stuff, including Sauerbraten. The problem is that when I quit Sauerbraten, the pc hangs. I can only move the cursor, and not even CTR:+ALT+Backspace works
<rockets> astro76, thanks
<macogw> rockets: yes
<CTho> hpstg_: FYI, ctrl+alt+bksp can be disabled
<rockets> CTho, hpstg_ but its a bad idea
<nickrud> macogw, for gurus, sure :) There are things that interpret core dumps; I just happened to know where it went, not how to interpret
<CTho> rockets: i agree
<hpstg_> CTho: The problem is that the computer can only move the cursor after I quit the game, I would be happy if CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE worked
<hpstg_> rockets: The problem is that the computer can only move the cursor after I quit the game, I would be happy if CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE worked
<CTho> hpstg_: and you're sure ctrl+alt+bksp is not disabled, right?
<hpstg_> Yep
<CTho> k
<TiMiDo> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lousygarua> after installing a new package that one does not know how to use, does it install any quickstart guide or readme or anything? or do one have to start looking in /usr/share/doc and guess what's the right man page for the package?
<CerebroJD> lousygarua, tried man pages?
<hpstg_> CTo: I'm not excactly new in linux, but I can't seem to be able to figure out why after Sauerbraten quits, the display it runs on won't stop
<lousygarua> CerebroJD: sure. i had such experience with drupal for example. installed from synaptic, and had no idea how to start, where were base-drupal-system the files installed, nothing
<lousygarua> CerebroJD: but drupal has no man page :)
<tapH20guru> zenoss or zabbix ? :)
<astro76> lousygarua, dpkg -L packagename will list all the files in the package
<lousygarua> astro76: like right-click/properties on synaptic. well i guess there *should* be some quickstart guide that can be attached to .deb packages. Ubuntu can be a nice place to start doing that
<[Ex0r] > grr, is there a logical reason why ubuntu does NOT come with compilers already available ?
<nickrud> [Ex0r] , it's a desktop (ducks)
<[Ex0r] > I've just had to manually find and download over 30 deps in order to get the build-essentials package installed
<[Ex0r] > and there are still more I need
<astro76> [Ex0r] , sudo apt-get install build-essential... err that shouldn't be necessary
<[Ex0r] > I CANT
<nickrud> [Ex0r] , why not just install build-essential?
<astro76> [Ex0r] , then something is wrong with your sources.list
<jrib> [Ex0r] : why?  just download the alternate cd or the dvd and use it as a repository
<[Ex0r] > I don't have internet access on the machine, it's a wireless nic, and I can't install ndiswrapper because there are no compilers installed.
<[Ex0r] > That's why.
<kitche> [Ex0r] : so you can't grab the nsdiswrapper package either?
<[Ex0r] > nope
<[Ex0r] > I downloaded the source but I cant compile it because there are no compilers
<kitche> rather download the package for ndiswrapper instead of build-essential but anyways build-essential should be on your install cd
<PriceChild> [Ex0r] , install build-essential from the cd
<[Ex0r] > i looked on the cd, I didn't find it
<[Ex0r] > and that wouldn't work anyways, as it still looks for the other dependencies
<kitche> [Ex0r] : the cd has all of build-essential dependencies
<NemesisD> lol excellent, 5th try to boot and install from this livecd
<kitche> [Ex0r] : just have to apt-cdrom so the cdrom can act like an apt repo
<aussietrias> is it working
<aussietrias> test
<PriceChild> aussietrias, yes
<aussietrias> PriceChild, oh thanks this channel had some kind of nickname lock on it
<kitche> aussietrias: yes you must be registered and identified to talk
<kitche> hich most people probably don't know yet :)
<NemesisD> alright all have a bit of a problem, im trying to install ubuntu on one of my machines w/ a livecd and for some reason the mouse and keyboard work fine all the way up until when ubuntu is just about finished loading, but as soon as the panels and icons load, the keyboard and mouse become unresponsive
<aussietrias> kitche, ok i was fine yesterday must be a new rule i suppose it will stop ppl getting help unless they already know how irc works
<sunken> oh, my sound device does play music at all
<kitche> aussietrias: it probably a protective measure against the bots
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<[Ex0r] > after I install ndiswrapper using apt, how do I use it?
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > [Ex0r]  (see the private message from ubotu)
<sunken> tried google on Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01) and all 'fixes' does not work
<NemesisD> truthfully i don't even know if its my mouse and keyboard that aren't responsive or if x has just frozen, any ideas?
<Torahteen> Ex0r, I've been told that the ndiswrapper in the repositories are old
<Torahteen> Really old
<Torahteen> Anyway, I just ran lsusb, will it give me the name of the chipset or drivers I need?
<Torahteen> For my wireless card
<wizek> i installed beryl, and my windows' heads disappeard O.o (that bar which shows the title, X _ and maximize... what can i do for make it appear?
<Neronious> i need a wysiwyg HTML editor and im having issues finding a good one can anyone direct me in the right direction?
<osxdude|laptop> wizek: turn on window decorations in visual effects in the settings manager
<Torahteen> Hey everyone
<Torahteen> Using ndiswrapper, it says that my drivers are installed
<kitche> wizek: how did you start beryl?
<Torahteen> for wusb54gs v2
<NemesisD> Neronious, dreamweaver on wine :)
<aussietrias> I am having trouble installing the flash firefox plugin (32 bit on 32 bit ubuntu) the synaptic says it installs but looking at details i get the file downloaded but this at the end "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9.tar.gz The FLASH plugin is not installed"
<kitche> Torahteen: ok does it say hardware present also?
<Neronious> nemesisd: im broke lol but it almost seems like thats the only good one..
<Torahteen> device (13B1:0014) present
<Torahteen> That it?
<NemesisD> Neronious, i also heard about bluefish but i dont much care for it
<Torahteen> The power and link light on my device are both solid
<kitche> Torahteen: yep your wireless hardware is working
<Xago> I'mk looking for a tool similar to MS-Visio!
<Torahteen> But I heard that it needs to be blinking
<Neronious> nemesisd: if its better then nvu or kompozer then im sold
<Torahteen> Oh, and should it appear in network settings?
<kitche> Torahteen: depends if you setup networkmanager or not to use the device but the blinking part depends
<NemesisD> Neronious, i haven't tried either, its pretty basic, but the good thing about linux is that most of the software is free so you might just want to give it a try
<Torahteen> Well
<Neronious> nemesisD:thanks
<Torahteen> I followed the instructions for installing networkmanager
<NemesisD> Neronious, np
<Torahteen> But I don't see anything like that
<Torahteen> What menu should network manager be under?
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<Torahteen> I used apt to install network-manager-gnome
<Torahteen> Oh wait
<Torahteen> I'm not using gnome
<Torahteen> I'm using xcfe
<NemesisD> ugh i might have to grab the alternate install cd i guess, nobody here seems to know whats up with my livecd
<[Ex0r] > ndiswrapper only supports wep ?
<NemesisD> i checked it for errors and it came back clean
<Torahteen> xfce?
<Torahteen> Hehe
<ShackJack> !enter | Torahteen
<ubotu> Torahteen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Torahteen> Nemesis, how much RAM?
<Torahteen> Sorry guys
<NemesisD> Torahteen, 1gb
<[Ex0r] > my network is setup for wpa...
<Torahteen> Nemesis, nm
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : wpa-supplicant
<Torahteen> Anyway, should I install network-manager-xfce?
<NemesisD> i can move the mouse for as long as the first screen of ubuntu is there, as soon as the panels load it stops :|
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- is that a package ?
<NemesisD> ooooh
<aussietrias> I am having trouble installing the flash firefox plugin (32 bit on 32 bit ubuntu) the synaptic says it installs but looking at details i get the file downloaded but this at the end "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9.tar.gz The FLASH plugin is not installed"
<NemesisD> GREAT SUCCESS, it seems to have worked after the 6th try
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo :-)
<scottDkoDer> Has anyone experienced power management control problems using Xgl with fusion on feisty? My screen blanks after 10 mins and canNOT change it. Tried everything. Any help?
<Torahteen> network-manager-xfce isn't a package. What is the right package to install network manager in xfce?
<Torahteen> Hey, I just ran iwconfig, and my network card isn't showing... could that be part of my problem?
<w30> I have compiz on my box and would rather have beryl, Do I just remove the compiz packages and then add the beryl ones?
<NemesisD> ok i spoke too soon, ive now gotten as far as the "keyboard input" section of the installation and then everything freezes
<rolfen> how do i make my normal gnome session look exactly like the failsafe session
<rolfen> what's the difference between the 2?
<kitche> Torahteen: what does ifconfig -a show
<Torahteen> Same as iwconfig
<Torahteen> With more info for the two interfaces
<[Ex0r] > lmao i cant even understand this page
* Torahteen is sorry, he did the enter thing again
<kitche> Torahteen: lo and what?
<Torahteen> eth0
<Torahteen> I have a wired card in here
<rolfen> ok got it
<kitche> ok then it's not showing up do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Torahteen> Gah, I gotta stop the enter thing! Sorry, I'm too used to doing it
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : well, do you have network manager? if you have feisty, you do
<Torahteen> Ok, now I'll do it again
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- I have ubuntu 6
<Torahteen> Ok, still, same output for iwconfig and iconfig -a
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : life would be easier 100x if you had 7.04
<kitche> Torahteen: did the modprobe error out or anything
<[Ex0r] > lmao, except it doesn't install on my machine
<[Ex0r] > keeps telling me the cpu locked up
<Torahteen> kitche, No, it all went fine
<scottDkoDer> yea. get 7.04
<[Ex0r] > I CANT
<Torahteen> lsusb shows my card is recognized though
<[Ex0r] > it won't install.
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : okay, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<kitche> Torahteen: ok do this dmesg|less and see if it sayds anyhting about usb you might have to find out what device name it gave it
<aussietrias> I am having trouble installing the flash firefox plugin (32 bit on 32 bit ubuntu) the synaptic says it installs but looking at details i get the file downloaded but this at the end "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9.tar.gz The FLASH plugin is not installed"
<Torahteen> kitche, ok, one second
<xjkr> assuming you have some wired internet access
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- is wpasupplicant on the cdrom? If not I can't get it because I don't have a net connection
<Zambezi> If I'm going to use Ubuntu as a repos and router, which packages should I use for the router? Shorewall? Iptables takes to long time to learn.
<rolfen> I guess i'll just delete my session file
<genii> shorewall is good
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : you can download it, pop it on a usb flash drive and install it by double clicking it
<Torahteen> Ok, I have 4 lines here
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- i tried that with build-essential and it needed 40,000 dependencies
<Torahteen> usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<kitche> !paste | Torahteen paste it
<ubotu> Torahteen paste it: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Torahteen> usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<scottDkoDer> <Torahteen> Are you absolutely sure that card works?  Have you had it working before on same config with different OS /distro??
<Torahteen> scottDkoDer, no, I haven't used it on any other computers
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : lies, theres about 8. not that many!
<[Ex0r] > lol
<scottDkoDer> <Torahteen> What card is it? What's your cpu?
<kitche> scottDkoDer: umm ndiswrapper sees the card fine by the way
<[Ex0r] > hmm it says wpasupplicant is installed
<jstarcher> how do I restart CUPS?
<xjkr> wpa is such a pain with anything before 7.04, it might be quicker getting that working!
<xjkr> it is?
<xjkr> good
<[Ex0r] > it says it is when I try installing it
<Torahteen> scottDkoDer: It's a Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with Speedboost. WUSB54GS
<Torahteen> scottDkoDer: Oh, and I have a p2
<astro76> jstarcher, sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<kitche> jstarcher: /etc/init.d/cups maybe never looked into that the cups script is named
<scottDkoDer> <Torahteen> What driver are you tyrying to use?
<scottDkoDer> tyrying trying
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- I got ndiswrapper to install the driver, now I just need to get it to connect to wpa instead of wep
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : good, run "wpa_passphrase ESSID"
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : but put your network (essid) name in it instead
<[Ex0r] > lol
<[Ex0r] > reading passphrase from stdin
<scottDkoDer> gpoing to get a haircut. laterz
<Torahteen> scottDkoDer: Well, I'm using the drivers provided in a tutorial I read. rndismp.sys and usb8023.sys
<xjkr> so type in your passphrase
<Torahteen> Gah
<Torahteen> He left?! :(
<[Ex0r] > k
* osxdude|desktop is away: I'm away.
<bruenig> osxdude|desktop, turn that off
<[Ex0r] > now it left some info. ESSID, passphrase, and a psk
<osxdude|desktop> why
<xjkr> and copy and paste the result into a text file
<osxdude|desktop> bruenig: why?
<bruenig> osxdude|desktop, imagine 1055 away messages
<[Ex0r] > k
<osxdude|desktop> oh...
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : done?
* osxdude|desktop is away: I'm away.
<[Ex0r] > should that #psk= have a # in it ?
<[Ex0r] > or should it be psk=
<bruenig> !ops | osxdude|desktop told to turn of away script, continues anyways
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : its correct as it is
<ubotu> osxdude|desktop told to turn of away script, continues anyways: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* osxdude|desktop is away: I'm away.
<[Ex0r] > yes, it's copied and pasted
<Torahteen> Maybe I should be looking into buying a new wireless card known to work on ubuntu?
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : actually, delete that line anyway
<[Ex0r] > k
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : is your network hidden usually?
<[Ex0r] > wait
<[Ex0r] > there are two
<osxdude|desktop> bruenig: I done
<[Ex0r] > #psk=passphrase
<[Ex0r] > and psk=a huge hash
<[Ex0r] > which one do I delete ?
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : yeah, delete the a #psk one
* osxdude|desktop is away: I'm away.
<PriceChild> !away > osxdude|desktop (please turn it off)
<[Ex0r] > and no, it's not hidden xjkr
<xjkr> okay
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %osxdude|desktop!*@*]  by nalioth
<PriceChild> grr
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about 40,000 dependancies
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : underneath put proto=WPA on one line, then key_mgmt=WPA-PSK next
<[Ex0r] > alrighty
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : put them inbetween the ssid= and psk= lines
<Torahteen> Anyone have any suggestions about which wireless cards work the best?
<Torahteen> With linux that is
<[Ex0r] > k
<Torahteen> USB or PMCIA
<[Ex0r] > done
<pushpop> is there remote desktop for linux/ubuntu I want to access my linux desktop remotly
<pushpop> <pushpop> i know such a noob
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : save the file
<[Ex0r] > as ?
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : call it err.. wpa_supplicant.conf
<curio_> i'm having an install problem off the live cd, i can't get any networking going  any one care to help?
<[Ex0r] > done
<qnyc> pushpop, system>preferences>remote desktop
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : then, bring up a terminal, and ' sudo cp wlan_supplicant.conf /etc '
<lousygarua> apache function for checking syntax of .conf files before restarting?
<Torahteen> Who here has working wireless with feisty on their laptop?
<qnyc> pushpop, apps>internet>terminal server client a client
<sunken> lucky me to have dual boot so I can use sound device when booting to MS Vista
<Tama00> hey whats the command to list all active modules again?
<curio_> lsmod
<kitche> Tama00: lsmod
<Tama00> thats the one
<Tama00> thanks
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- done
<curio_> any networking wizards here?
<Torahteen> Come on WHO HERE HAS WIRELESS WORKING IN FEISTY ON THEIR LAPTOP?
<sunken> Torahteen: I do
<kitche> !caps | Torahteen
<ubotu> Torahteen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sunken> Torahteen: had to put the roaming down
<Torahteen> Well, it doesn't seem to get peoples attention
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : okays, give this a try ' wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ndiswrapper -d '
<xjkr> Torahteen: i do too.
<[Ex0r] > wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<bruenig> Torahteen, wireless configuration is so varied
<[Ex0r] > you told me to call it wlan_supplicant
<Torahteen> I just want names of some brands that have a tendancy to work in linux
<Torahteen> I'm on newegg, and want to know what to look for
<kitche> Torahteen: depends on the chipset
<bruenig> I have it working on my laptop, I have another distro installed, but it would work with ubuntu I am sure
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : bugger. typo! not that it matters. just use ' -c /etc/wlan_supplicant.conf ' in that line
<unix4me> Which is more comptressed? .tar.gz or .tar.bz2?
<bruenig> Torahteen, ipw3945 is what I have
<kitche> Torahteen: but most intel would work
<ShackJack> Torahteen: Intel wireless works great :)
<bruenig> Torahteen, it has native open source drivers
<xjkr> Torahteen: anything with a ralink chipset
<[Ex0r] > errors
<Torahteen> Intel is good?
<Torahteen> Ralink
<Torahteen> Ok...
<bruenig> Torahteen, three intels, one ralink suggestion
<sunken> Torahteen: I have ralink chip in my
* unix4me doesn't know which compressed file type he should use: tar.gz or tar.bz2 .....
<xjkr> Torahteen: i also have a broadcom 4318 working perfectly with ndiswrapper
<Torahteen> Any sites around that have the names of cards with ralink
<bruenig> xjkr, don't suggest that
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- I am getting No such device errors
<Torahteen> xjkr, I've had bad experience with broadcom
<bruenig> Torahteen, just get intel pro wireless 3945
<Torahteen> granted, I finally got it working
<Torahteen> But I think I got lucky
<xjkr> Torahteen: well i've had good :-)
<[Ex0r] > and some Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
<sunken> Torahteen: what did it for you?
<Torahteen> So intel and ra
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : is ndiswrapper working fine? whats the interface name? wlan0 // eth1?
<pushpop> ma
<sunken> Torahteen: they should work
<Torahteen> Sunken I have a wireless PCI card working in ubuntu dapper on this comp
<[Ex0r] > ra0
<curio_> i'm having networking problem on the live cd, i can't get any networking going  any one care to help?
<cafuego> And where, pray, does one get an 3945 to go in an amd laptop?
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : use that instead of wlan0
<bruenig> curio_, ethernet, wireless, what
<Torahteen> Where can I find which cards have RAlink or Intel chips in 'em?
<[Ex0r] > Starting AP Scan
<cafuego> Or a desktop for that matter?
<emet> unix4me, bz2 offers slightly better compression at about 5-6x slower compression speed
<[Ex0r] > Resource temporarily unavailable
<sunken> curio_: try to unactivate roaming and configure manualy
<unix4me> emet: thank you
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : er, try with sudo
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : :S
<rockets> Whats the easiest way to get 2.6.22 running in Feisty
<bruenig> Torahteen, search for intel pro wireless 3945, here is its sourceforge page for the driver if you do not believe it: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<[Ex0r] > I am already using sudo
<rockets> Do I have to compile or can I install gutsy packages
<bruenig> it works flawlessly
<cafuego> Torahteen: I doubt you can get pci or pcmcia intel cards. mini-pci, probably.
<kitche> Torahteen: what laptop is this if that's what your on what is the processor of it?
<curio_> sunken im trying to config manually, there is nothing to configure
<uberspaced> what's the name of the program I should use to install iniit scripts again?
<[Ex0r] > ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN] : Resource temporarily unavailable
<uberspaced> i know i need to link them to the rc.x dirs
<Torahteen> kitche this is a Dell latitude with a P2
<[Ex0r] > Scan results: -1
<[Ex0r] > Failed to get can results: try scanning again
<sunken> curio_: you can not see any netw cards?
<[Ex0r] > scan*
<uberspaced> but i forget the name of the thing where i just give it run levels and it does the linkng for me
<Torahteen> kitche I think I've made up my mind to ditch the linksys card and buy a $20 network card off of newegg that is known to work
<uberspaced> I think i'm supposed to use hard links too
<cafuego> Torahteen: Then you'll need a cardbus or pcmcia card, I doubr you have usb2, so > 1Mb/sec usb networking is out too.
<Torahteen> Ah
<curio_> sunken dmesg binds my module to eth0, udev makes a rule for eth0 but ifconfig and cat /proc/net/dev show on lo as available
<cafuego> Torahteen: So you should be looking for a ralink pcmcia/cardbus card.
<qnyc> uberspaced, update-rc.d
<Torahteen> Thanks cafuego
<[Ex0r] > Torahteen- I am using an airlink 3026t that has ralink chipset and even than I am having trouble getting it to work
<uberspaced> qnyc ahh thank you
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : okay, well thats about as much as my experience goes, try this info : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<Torahteen> cafuego, Any idea which companies use ralink chips in their products?
<sunken> curio_: ok and dhclient? tried it?
<cafuego> Torahteen: no idea; I only have atheros and broadcom 802.11g stuff
<cafuego> their range isn't great, but they do both work without ndiswrapper.
<curio_> sunken device not found
<curio_> sunken same as ifconfig eth0
<xjkr> my ralink chipset (budget no name pci card) works out of the box. scans, and with network manager wpa works too
<cafuego> Torahteen: Do you need 54Mbit and/or WPA?
<cafuego> xjkr: that's not useful for a laptop.
<Torahteen> Hmm...
<sunken> curio_: ok, what does dmesg tell reg. net devices? You know what nic you have?
<uberspaced> qnyc, again, thanks
<Torahteen> I'm really not sure cafuego
<uberspaced> worked like a charm.
<xjkr> cafuego: then with ndiswrapper my acer's builtin bcm4318 works just fine too!
<cafuego> Torahteen: Of all you need is 11Mbit/WEP, see if you xna score a second hand orinoco
<taime1> release and renew command?
<Torahteen> cafuego, I don't intend to do any serious gaming
<sunken> taime1: ifdown ifup
<[Ex0r] > this is seriously pissing me off. For this card having native support, it sure does seem to be a load of crap.
<NemesisD> how would i go about making a bootable feisty livecd from a 1gb usb drive
<Torahteen> cafuego, Let's see... I have a linksys router
<sunken> taime1: or dhclient
<Torahteen> cafuego, I think our router is a WEP card
<cafuego> Torahteen: the main concern would be security, wep is easily crackable and those orinoco cards don't usually do WPA.
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : it'd probably be easier getting feisty to work
<curio_> sunken yes, i have intel pro 100, and wireless intel 3945, modules are loaded, but nothing in /proc/net/dev  or ifconfig eth0 eth1, iwconfig
<[Ex0r] > I can't get it to work
<taime1> sudo dhclient ethX?
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : why though?
<Dinde> Hi
<Torahteen> cafuego, Hmm... not sure what to look for :(
<[Ex0r] > i've tried three discs from 3 different machines, and the official ubuntu disk
<[Ex0r] > disc*
<sunken> curio_: is it roaming in net manager
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- Your guess is as good as mine. It locks up when it's loading and says Detected CPU lock at CPU #0
<curio_> sunken this totally baffles me
<Torahteen> cafuego, I don't think 11bmit is even a choice on newegg lol
<Dinde> When I try to install a festy on a thinkpad x60 through a DVD, it keeps freezing on loading /install/initrd.gz I tried 2 cd the desktop install and the alternate. Any suggestions ?
<Torahteen> 1 card fits that category
<sunken> curio_: k, makes too of us then
<cafuego> Torahteen: I've been using an atheros here as of late, the netgear WG511T (The T model *sometimes* means it uses an atheros chip) which is reasonably well supported via madwifi.
<curio_> sunken : lol, thanks for your time  :)
<sunken> Dinde: have you checked cd at boot?
<cafuego> Torahteen: No, newegg wouldn't be selling orinococos.. check ebay for those.
<sunken> curio_: np, GL
<CTho> man, non-parallel kernel compiles are slowwwwww
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- Feisty just won't load on my machine.
<Dinde> sunken: CD is booting correctly, i've got the first splash menu when i press Install
<Torahteen> Could someone go here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2050260034+1154410292+4093&name=%2410+-+%2425
<Dinde> It just freeze
<Dinde> :x
<cafuego> Torahteen: Thing is, the external wifi chipsets all compee on price, which means they're all kind of cheap and nasty.
<Torahteen> And see if they can see anything which they know has the right chipsets in 'em?
<macogw> nickrud: so you know, core doesnt go in /var/crash. those are ubuntu's crash logs for the crash reporter bug buddy thing, it looks like.  core is turned off by default ("ulimit -c" says 0) and to turn it on and get full size cores, you need to do "ulimit -c unlimited"
<sunken> Dinde: well at 'first splash' check cd
<Dinde> Freezing
<Dinde> Burned 2 CDs both the same
<sunken> Dinde: at cd check?
<cafuego> Torahteen: I just PMed you
<Dinde> Yes sunken
<Dinde> Let me try with another box
<sunken> Dinde: k, burn again and use slower speed when burning
<sunken> Dinde: k
<cafuego> Torahteen: sorry, that is a mini-pci actually, which would be sueless to you
<Torahteen> Hehe
<Torahteen> NP
<dissection> Hi, what is the command to run Mozilla thunderbird from the terminal?
<[Ex0r] > anyone had those experiences? Trying to install fiesty and every time it locks up no matter what
<cafuego> if you can find a cheap orinoco gold pcmcia, that would be your best bet
<cafuego> they've been supported forever and do 128bit Wep. 11Mbit max though, 802.11b.
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : appears to be related to a wireless switch on your laptop?
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- ? It's not a laptop
<Torahteen> Pros: Works great with Linux. Plug it in and your ready to go. Comes with drivers (for Windows or Linux) but you don't really need them.
<Torahteen> That was in a review for an ASUS card
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : whats the manufacturer model?
<[Ex0r] > of the computer? It's custom built
<Torahteen> his card worked right out of the box on the dual boot laptop with XP and Ubuntu 7.04. I had both operating systems working with this card in 5 minutes! Signal strength is excellent and I don't think there is a better 54mbit/sec card out there. Linux users enjoy!!
<Torahteen> Same card
<Dinde> sunken: My CD is working correctly on another computer ..
<[Ex0r] > it's an amd athlon 64 and an asus motherboard
<cafuego> Torahteen: most likely an atheros then.
<Torahteen> Ah
<sunken> Dinde: k, updated bios on non-working computer?
<Torahteen> Hmm...
<Torahteen> I'll keep looking then
<Torahteen> Thanks guys
<Torahteen> Wish me luck XD
<cafuego> Torahteen: They're not fantastic in terms of range, but they do work.
<[Ex0r] > and the wireless nic is an AirLink101 AWLH3026T
<Dinde> sunken: BIOS is up to date, cpu is core2duo ...
<[Ex0r] > which uses an ralink chipset
<sunken> Dinde: k, eject cdtray and insert it again, bad connectors perhaps?
<cafuego> o-o-o
<cafuego> proxim orinoco gold a/b/g
<Dinde> o_O
<Dinde> USB Connected and natively supported by this Laptop
<Dinde> I also tried acpi=off acpi=noapic floppy=thinkpad pci=off
<Dinde> same shit
<sunken> Dinde: k
<[Ex0r] > i'm tempted to go back to vista. It may crash every hour or so but at least I can actually surf the net with it.
<sunken> Dinde: so it is an usb cd device... Did not knew that, sorry. Out of ideas
<Dinde> Ok sunken, no problem, thanks anyway for your time
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : can you scan with your wireless card?
<Dinde> Wasted 2 cd ...
<sunken> Dinde: could be that it is a USBcd device, should search for it at google
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- when I go to System>Administration>Network Options and select ra0 than select options, it shows all the wireless networks in my area
<qnyc> dissection, this will tell you: dpkg -L mozilla-thunderbird | grep bin
<dissection> Is there some program that can look for unwanted files taking up disk space? I ran a DVDripper and now I have 5GB less space than what I had.. I don't know where those junk files are
<Dinde> Actualy this device is recognized like an internal one when plugged @ boot ;)
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : okay, and are your running 6.10 or 6.06 ?
<[Ex0r] > umm, I believe it's 6.10
<DjViper> dissection: uhm... where you put the dvd img?
<[Ex0r] > 6.0.6
<[Ex0r] > LTS
<[Ex0r] > 6.06**
<sunken> Dinde: talking to a buddy see if he have some ideas, k
<Dinde> i'll try to disable multi processing sunken :)
<dissection> DjViper: I set it to use a cache for ripping the DVD but I stopped the process since it was taking way too long. It said the cache was in /tmp so I deleted the file there but it was a small file. I don't know where it *really* is
<hanasaki> metacity has died.. how can i restart it? there is no windowmanager running
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : can you hook up a wired network connection to the computer at all?
<[Ex0r] > nope
<[Ex0r] > no wired nic
<hanasaki> /exec
<sunken> Dinde: k, report back l8er
<[Ex0r] > is there a way I can put the ubuntu 7 fiesty cd in and use package manager to install all the packages, making it ubuntu 7 ?
<Nyle> 
<Nyle> oops
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : okay, amd64 or 32bit?
<dissection> lol, Nyle
<[Ex0r] > I have 32bit installed
<ThanatosDrive> Should I get Opera and just get rid of FireFox?
<dissection> Nyle: Its scag here
<[Ex0r] > but I have a 64 bit processor
<TheWheat> hey guy im wondering if there is a way to find out which wireless driver my wireless usb dongle is using. i'm trying to compile the driver for a fedora install but i need to know what driver i am using
<Nyle> dissection: scag?
<Dinde> sunken: multi processoring and vt disabled, same result it keeps freezing @ Loading /install/initrd.gz .......
<dissection> Nyle: From DALnet
<irotas> i have a really stupid question .. i downloaded a '.deb' file off the internet to my Feisty box, but I have no clue how to install it .. I've only installed software with Synaptic in the past
<Nyle> dissection: you have the wrong person.
<irotas> if someone can at least refer me to a doc/manual to install this
<dissection> Nyle: Oh, sorry.
<ShackJack> irotas: Double click :)
<[Ex0r] > irotas- double click it, it will install itself.
<jrib> irotas: double click on it, but what are you trying to install?
<Nyle> dissection: oh wait... scag... goat something.. indian guy, from #ganja in dal.net?
<dissection> Nyle: Yeah
<ShackJack> irotas: It might have dependencies which you'd have to install before you can do that - package installer will tell you so..
<Nyle> dissection: hey buddy, long time nos ee
<TheWheat> ThanatosDrive: just try it out and if you like it i guess you could get rid of firefox
<Dinde> i'm gonna give up ...
<Zemus> I have a *really* stupid question.
<cafuego> Nyle: don't deny it! Yuo're on dalnet!
* cafuego goes off to spread nasty rumours
<Nyle> nope
<Zemus> I downloaded the Warsow (game) tar.gz
<Nyle> cafuego: I left dal.net a long time ago
<dissection> Nyle: Yeah not been on IRC like I used to before
<Zemus> And extracted it... and I can't figure out how to play it. :| I don't need to compile it or anything. I just can't figure out how to get the game to run. :|
<xjkr> [Ex0r] : /msg'd you three links to deb packages, install the 2nd, then 1st then 3rd.
<[Ex0r] > xjkr- did you get that? I have a 64 bit cpu, but a 32bit install
<LDZ420> I am trying to use cron and it doesn't seem that any of my cron jobs are working
<Nyle> dissection: I only do freenode/oftc now.
<irotas> jrib: Zero Debugger
<ThanatosDrive> TheWheat: I'm wondering because flash manages to cripple FireFox about once a day
<ShackJack> Zemus: Check out - http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=warsow
<[Ex0r] > k, hold on
<jrib> LDZ420: pastebin your crontab
<ThanatosDrive> TheWheat: Is that fixed with Opera?
<irotas> ShackJack, [Ex0r] : thanks!
<dissection> Nyle: I've been coming here after I switched to Ubuntu ;p
<Zemus> thanks
<Nyle> dissection: good for you.  I am still in love with debian, however I also use ubuntu these days.  I heard 7.04 is good, so I'm giving it a shot.  However I am LOVING debian sid amd64
<bastid_raZor> what would be the package name for the mp4 codec for movie player?
<TheWheat> ThanatosDrive: flash support in Opera is a bit iffy in my experience. if you load the page it is fine, you close/open a few pages the embedded flash just disappears :(
<sunken> Dinde: k, perhaps usb cd boot flag or something, google it
<nomin> ThanatosDrive: have you tried the 'noscript' plugin for firefox?
<Dinde> allready did
<dissection> Nyle: I haven't tried any other distros yet. I'm using 7.04 and its everything I expect from an OS. Should have made the switch earlier but its never too late I guess.
<[Ex0r] > need libnl=1.6
<sunken> Dinde: k
<Nyle> dissection: your first time on linux?
<dissection> Nyle: Yeah.
<Dinde> Nothing about it sunken ...
<Nyle> dissection: welcome.  ubuntu is a great distro for newcomers
<Zemus> ShackJack: Cool. I actually already have it installed, I just can't figure out how to run it. And I'm using debian 4.0 (etch), but I stay out of #debian. It is a room of trolls with oper. :)
<Zemus> So, any ideas how I might run the app?
<dissection> Nyle: Defenitely. I've overcome my phobia of Linux ;D
<Nyle> Zemus: feel free to gossip about other channels elsewhere.
<Dinde> Btw i'm gonna try a slackware CD to know if i got the same probleme
<Nyle> Zemus: this is not the place for it.
<ShackJack> Zemus: Try typing war <TAB> in terminal?
<sunken> Dinde: k, I'm out of ideas but it look related to usb cd boot issue
<ShackJack> Zemus: you sure it's installed and not just unpacked?
<elpargo> anyone knows why nautilus burner is so slow?
<aoeuhtns> the volume/mute media buttons on my laptop seem to have no effect - a graphical volume indicator pops up but the volume doesn't actually change
<Zemus> ShackJack: it might only be unpacked.
<aoeuhtns> I think it worked when I first installed but I don't know what might have changed...any ideas?
<Zemus> Nyle: sorry, didn't mean to gossip, just explaining why I'm asking ubuntu when I'm running debian. xD
<LDZ420> jrib: here the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30280/
<ShackJack> Zemus: Usually an installed proggie will put an icon in your menu for starting, or you can try from command line... Getdeb.net is a great place for pre-built ubuntu intall debs..
<nomin> dissection: you can install konqueror which has a 'view by file size' option.  I've found that to be very handy when trying to clean up my hard drive, but it's a kde app and you'll need to install kde libs along with it if you want it.
<ShackJack> Zemus: (Game looks fun though :))
<Talcite> was there a fluxbox version of ubuntu being developed?
<dissection> nomin: Okay, I'll try that, thanks.
<[Ex0r] > what the hell, this thing tells me I need libc6 but I already have libc6 installed
<[Ex0r] > grrr
<jrib> Talcite: #fluxbuntu
<Talcite> jrib: sweet, thanks
<kitche> [Ex0r] : it wants the -dev package most likely
<elpargo> ohhh nice let me go check it out
<[Ex0r] > I already have that too
<ThanatosDrive> nomin: noscript plugin? Sorry for the late response -.- I had to scroll down.
<Zemus> ShackJack: Yeah. It didn't put anything there, but it's only extracted. I've got some files, I'm just not sure what to do with them. And again, this is debian, not ubuntu.
<dissection> nomin: So searching for *.* will show up in Konquerer?
<qnyc> Zemus, any sort of readme in the .tar.gz ?
<nomin> ThanatosDrive: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/722
<ShackJack> Zemus: Those debs should works, though...
<[Ex0r] > kitche- I already have that. In fact, I have every libc installed that synaptic found
<Zemus> qnyc: I checked for one, didn't see it :/
<FFForever> what shipping company does ubuntu "shipit" use?
<jrib> LDZ420: you need to set $DISPLAY if you want to start a gui program
<WisdomWlf> has anyone successfully connected to a remote machine via logmein on ubuntu?
<Zemus> shack: I don't know which one to get xD
<WisdomWlf> I keep getting a java error
<Zemus> Plus, I'd like to know what to do with my extracted files.
<FFForever> and where does it ship the cds from?
<LDZ420> jrib: thx i read that and completely did not pay attention
<nomin> ThanatosDrive: with that plugin, websites block javascript by default (which is required for flash apps).  When you want javascipt enabled on a site, just click on the plugin icon at the bottom right of firefox and tell it to TEMPORARILY allow that site.  I like this plugin alot since some sites would slow down my computer with dynamic stuff.
<FFForever> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<[Ex0r] > this is really getting on my nerves.
<ThanatosDrive> nomin: Does this prevent FireFox from freezing when running flash? (For example, youtube.)
<nomin> ThanatosDrive: I meant to say *the plugin on firefox blocks javascript by default
<ShackJack> [Ex0r] : What's getting on your nerves?
<[Ex0r] > ShackJack- nothing installing
<TomasuAway> is there a howto on getting composite/beryl/compiz working with the mesa r300 driver?
<[Ex0r] > first my nic not working, now dep's telling me I need dep's installed that are already installed.
<WisdomWlf> I'm sorry if i asked the question twice, I kept getting an error about registering, so I hope my question only went through once
<ShackJack> TomasuAway: What's mesa r300 - ATI? Nvidia?
<FFForever> anyone?
<Nyle> dissection: think about using debian at all?
<nomin> dissection: everything under a directory you choose will be displayed in one window.  There will be squares which are files which will be sized proportionally to how much space they take up in that directory.  It even shows subdirectories and everything in it.
<ShackJack> FFForever: Did you see the link above re: !shipit?
<TomasuAway> ShackJack: mesa is the GL clone lib that linux uses, r300 is a range of cards around the 9300-9800+ level
<TomasuAway> ShackJack: the r300 driver gives me dri with my 9600xt, and I dont have to use the ati drivers
<Nyle> dissection: I don't even know why I'm using ubuntu :(
<FFForever> yeah..., it does not give any data on who is shipping it, where from, and or a tracking number (lol)
<Zemus> Here's the folders and files.
<Zemus> basewsw   BattlEye  docs libs  warsow  warsow.x86_64  wsw_server.i386 warsow.i386  wsw_server     wsw_server.x86_64
<FFForever> it just says 4-6 weeks lol
<Zemus> I'm just not sure what do do with them.
<ThanatosDrive> nomin: Well that's not exactly what I'm looking for. It seems to just block code, instead of fixing it =/
<nomin> ThanatosDrive: yes.  I've noticed that youtube, for some reason, keeps a process going in the background just for having a video open.
<[Ex0r] > screw this, i'm going back to vista
<ShackJack> TomasuAway: So 3D acceleration is enabled, then?
<TomasuAway> yup.
<TomasuAway> googleearth is quite snappy ;)
<dissection> Nyle: Not really. I was thinking about Fedora so I could use Maya for Linux. I just happened to install Ubuntu after I got it bundled with a Magazine.
<ThanatosDrive> nomin: Thanks though! I'll keep asking around. Surely there's some way to fix such a serious problem.
<ShackJack> [Ex0r] : Sorry you're having initial difficulty, but it's worth the effort  ;)
<nomin> ThanatosDrive: yeah, but it works for me.  I noticed firefox slowing down alot for some sites and when this blocks javascript I can have like 40 tabs in firefox and it's just fine.
<dissection> nomin: But the thing is I don't know the location of those temporoary files I need to get rid of.
<dissection> *temporary
<TomasuAway> all I really want is window drop shaddows that aren't slow as butt.
<[Ex0r] > Thanks for the help for everyone who has helped, but it's not worth the time to bother trying to get it working.
<Nyle> dissection: try debian.  redhat is useless, fedora and all.  in my book, its Debian #1, and Ubuntu #2
<WisdomWlf> Ex0r, Vista is not something worth running to
<JakeQ> does anyone know how to show server tab(consol) in xchat ? i closed it mistakenly and i dont know how to get it back lol
<ShackJack> TomasuAway: So is it just a matter of following the XGL/Compiz intructions?
<nexous> I installed ubuntu server, ended up wanting the desktop, so I installed ubuntu-desktop package in server edition, now when I go to set transparency of gnome panels, it its black and white scribbled in the bar
<ThanatosDrive> nomin: That's impressive, but currently just ONE window open in FireFox, with a flash application going, tends to break it down
<ShackJack> [Ex0r] : It is, but suit yourself :)
<TomasuAway> ShackJack: well, I'm not sure.
<nomin> dissection: the bigger a file is, the easier it will be to notice it with the 'view by file size' option.  Which temporary files are you looking for?
<qnyc> Zemus, is warsow in your paste a file or folder?
<Zemus> The first four listed are folders, the rest are files.
<ShackJack> TomasuAway: I personally have never seen instructions specifically to that driver...
<TomasuAway> which is why I'm asking ;)
<qnyc> Zemus, it's probably warsow if I had to guess, do ls -l in there and see if it's set +x
<nomin> ThanatosDrive: it sounds to me like you have an older computer.  I have a 2.8 Ghz P4 with 500MB RAM.  I noticed flash slowing way down on an old 400 Mhz computer I installed ubuntu on.
<dissection> nomin: Thats the thing. I don't know what the file is named or where they are. All I know is that somewhere on my hard disk, there're unwanted file(s) taking up about about 4GB of space. According to AcidRip, the default temporary directory it uses is /tmp but there was only one file there which I removed. I don't know where else it would have saved files.
<Zemus> I don't think it's set to +x, but I might just be looking wrong. What should I do to run it? Double clicking it does nothing.
<ShackJack> Zemus: I'm fairly certain if get that deb file and click it, it will install in Debian...
<Zemus> ShackJack: probably so, but I'd like to learn how to do it.
<nomin> dissection: with the 'view by file size' option, you'll be able to add up the squares to account for all the disc space.  I used it to find where an extra 6GB was hiding on my windows installation.
<qnyc> Zemus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dissection> nomin: Ah I see, that makes sense. I'll try that.
<qnyc> Zemus, run it in a terminal, ./warsow if you're currently in that dir
<nexous> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3757/screenshotbi6.png Server edition installed ubuntu-desktop package. Any Ideas?
<acefrahm> I've got a new PCI Express LAN card, how do install it as the 2nd interface, eth1?
<sunken> Dinde: tried alternative cd and some flags at loading kernel?
<Zemus> man
<Zemus> whoa
<Zemus> that totally screwed up my resolution
<nexous> ^^ Above screen is with transparency on gnome panel, if it's set to solid, its fine, but I want transparency.
<Dinde> sunken: yes
<Zemus> I can't see what I'm typing, but I can see it come up on the screen
<Zemus> o_O
<sunken> Dinde: k
<ShackJack> !enter | Zemus
<ubotu> Zemus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zemus> sorry, I was just panicked, my screen's gone totally haywire. I'm restarting x
<Dinde> Actualy tried : noapic pci=noacpi floppy=thinkpad
<dissection> I have another question. I found out that I needed to type "mozilla-thunderbird" to start thunderbird from the terminal. Can I make some kind of alias/shortcut that'll let me type just "thunderbird" to start Thunderbird?
<martianul`> hello
<martianul`> i have a question of linux arhitecture ... if someone can help me :D
<sn0> heya martianul` , just ask :)
<jrib> dissection: create an alias with:  alias thunderbird='mozilla-thunderbird'       Add this to your .bashrc (read the comments about aliases too!) to make it permanent
<ShackJack> dissection: You can make aliases in your .bashrc file (in your home dir) Look for alias sestion...
<martianul`> thanks
<ShackJack> jrib: Dang - beat me to it :)
<acefrahm> I've got a new PCI Express LAN card, how do install it as the 2nd interface, eth1?
<martianul`> what is the difference between i386, i586, x86 and x86_64
<nomin> dissection: this is what you'll see with 'file size view':  http://linuxreviews.org/screenshots/kde_3.4.x/konqueror_browser_and_filemanager/tn/008_Konqueror_File-size-view.jpg.index.html
<lousygarua> martianul`: it's different CPU architectures
<IndyGunFreak> martianul`: your processor
<martianul`> because i want to download an linux free version and i don`t know what to choose for my computer
<qnyc> dissection, put this in your .bashrc:   alias thunderbird='mozilla-thunderbird'
<IndyGunFreak> martianul`: what kind of processor do you have?
<sn0> martianul` compilation options for the type of cpu/architecture in use, x386 means any x86 compatible cpu as far back as the pentium, x86_64 is amd64 bit and intel 64bit architecture etc
<martianul`> my processor is AMD Athlon XP 1800+ thouroughbred B at 1533 mhz
<IndyGunFreak> martianul`: generally, i386 is the safest bet, 64bit has some hassles newbs may not want to deal with.
<sn0> in your case martianul` you would use x86 :)
<IndyGunFreak> martianul`: use i386
<dissection> nomin: Thanks for the screenshot
<martianul`> but i586 ?
<qnyc> dissection, lol, sorry to be redundant ;)
<martianul`> will work with i586 ? :D
<IndyGunFreak> martianul`: why do you care?
<dissection> jrib, ShackJack, qnyc thanks :)
<sn0> i586 was the pentium
<martianul`> ok
<lousygarua> martianul`: which distro gives u the i586 option?
<martianul`> if i download the x86_64 will work? :D
<sn0> k7 actually you would use ideally martianul`
<sn0> not x86_64
<IndyGunFreak> martianul`: are you beign a troll?
<IndyGunFreak> we've already told you what will work with your processor
<lousygarua> martianul`: x86_64 is for 64-bit processors
<nexous> I have ubuntu server edition i installed ubuntu-desktop package onto it, is it fine to run sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop in desktop?
<martianul`> sry but this was the single and faster answer ... i`m asking because i want to download the mandriva 2007 free edition :)
<sn0> LoL
<martianul`> and that distrogives me the i586 :D
<pike_> nexous: itll only remove the metapackage
<nomin> dissection: acidrip is a great DVD ripping app, btw.  I've never noticed it creating any extra files.  That is my preferred program for compressing a DVD for my hard drive.
<nexous> pike_: how can I get back to my server-edition install with gui/desktop
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<dissection> jrib: By default they won't be permanent if I add it to .bashrc? Will it be gone after i reboot?
<sn0> martianul` you understand this is #ubuntu :)
<pike_> nexous: something like sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg might work :)
<martianul`> i know :D
<martianul`> mandrive does not have mirc support :)
<IndyGunFreak> martianul`: troll
<astro76> dissection, adding it to .bashrc makes it permanent
<martianul`> and i just asking about arhitectures :D
<jrib> dissection: they will be permanent if you add them to .bashrc.  They won't be permanent if you just enter your alias command in your current shell and press enter
<lousygarua> sn0: we ARE known as nice guys after all :)
<lousygarua> sn0: ubuntu channel, that is
<JFr3ak> hi everybody please somebody help me, my super key doesn't works, i setting in keyboard preferences but still doesn't works...
<sn0> lousygarua indeed :-)
<pike_> nexous: normally what i do is apt-get the base xfonts and then xserver-xorg and then my window manager. that keeps things light on the server install
<martianul`> the last question please :D
<|thunder> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sn0> i had a gentoo user the other day join ubuntu chan on quakenet
<sn0> and various windows users
<martianul`> when i want to download the 32 bit version it sends me to i586 version ... so i`ll download i586? :D
<lousygarua> martianul`: yes.
<martianul`> ok
<Nyle> i just installed ubuntu yesterday.  Amarok is now telling me that it cannot play mp3 files because it has no mp3 support.  Please advise
<martianul`> thanks for the answers
<martianul`> have a nice day!
<Dinde> sunken: I'm gonna try to install from an USB Key
<ShackJack> Nyle: Check out gstreamer packages in add/remove software...
<sunken> Dinde: k, good luck
<intelikey> anyone know what module this needs  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38275 ???
<nexous> pike_: I removed ubuntu-desktop, xserver-xorg, gdm, what else you think?
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> driver info ?
<Nyle> ShackJack: isn't amarok supposed to pull in the dependencies?
<dissection> jrib: I'm sorry but could you give me that line that I need to add to .bashrc, again? I just realised I had disabled scrolling in irssi ;[
<ShackJack> Nyle: No those aren't dependencies, they're restrcited formats you have to install..
<pike_> nexous: well the key is normally to remove a common dependancy. id say everything is dependant on xserver-xorg but ive never done it so not sure
<JFr3ak> hello everybody
<jrib> dissection: create an alias with:  alias thunderbird='mozilla-thunderbird'       Add this to your .bashrc (read the comments about aliases too!) to make it permanent
<Phrozen_One> how can I remove the local gui but keep X serving thin clients on edubuntu?
<ShackJack> dissection: You can see example in current bashrc
<Nyle> ShackJack: could you tell me the package names? I dislike using gui programs.  I'd rather install them by hand
<intelikey> pike_ a lot of gui apps are not dependant on xorg
<|thunder> is there an easier way to enable fuse write support than what !fuse proposes? I had it working before and didnt have to do all that crap.
<nexous> Nevermind, I'll just download minimal cd and just install server over again
<ShackJack> Nyle: Dunno offhand but sudo aptitude search gstreamer
<nexous> nexous: didn't want to because of dualboot, but I'll do it
<Nyle> ShackJack: I don't see any mp3 stuff there
<pike_> nexous: well intelikey is prob right. i guess id remove some libs for gnome and gtk then?
<JFr3ak> can somebody help me?? i setting my super key to use with compiz in keyboard preferences but still doesen't works, can somebody help me please...
<dissection> jrib: I added it but it didn't work. Does it require a restart?
<Nyle> this is a load of garbage.  Ubuntu doesn't even have mp3 support by default?
<jrib> dissection: you can either open a new terminal or just do 'source ~/.bashrc' on your current one
<Stormx2> Nyle: Correct.
<Nyle> utterly useless
<ShackJack> Nyle: No - MP3 is a propietary format - it's not garbage...
<astro76> !medibuntu | Nyle there's a build of amarok here with mp3 enabled
<ubotu> Nyle there's a build of amarok here with mp3 enabled: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kitche> Nyle: copyright laws and etc
<intelikey> sorry disconnected...
<ShackJack> Nyle: If you try to play MP3 in movie player it will pop up window and install codec for you :P
<Nyle> ShackJack: I've never had to do this in debian
<Nyle> EVER
<intelikey> anyone know what driver i need for this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38275
<Stormx2> Nyle: Well, a lot of thought went into that decision. if you can't be bothered to run one command to enable it, perhaps ubuntu isn't for you.
<weas3l> !ftp
<geem> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ShackJack> astro76: Like it's that hard to install gstreamer :)
<dissection> jrib: I need to do that only this time, right?
<sn0> Nyle fyi debian doesn't come with mp3 codecs either.
<astro76> true
<jrib> dissection: right
<astro76> Nyle, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stormx2> Nyle: During the time you've complained about it here, you could have enabled it :-D
<Nyle> Stormx2: I've been maintaining packages for debian for a while.  I've been using linux since 1995.  Try not to tell me whats for me and what isn't. astro76 thank you :)
<ShackJack> Nyle: Like I said, if you try to play restricted formats in Ubuntu (default apps) it nicely tells you they are proprietary and then offers to install them...
<lousygarua> on apache, i'm trying to set some options for several dirs at once but it won't work, i tried <Directory ~ "/var/www/drupal(.*)"> and also DirectoryMatch but without success... what am i doing wrong?
<dissection> jrib: Its working now, thanks!
<intelikey> no body ?
<Nyle> the way ubuntu is laid out is extremely different from debian
<Stormx2> Nyle: Yeah? Well people pick up different ethics, so stop whining about it.
<milllmannn> has anyone here installed MYSQL by compiling from source?
<kitche> milllmannn: yes on ubuntu no
<Nyle> in debian, I install amarok, sqlite, alsa and run alsaconf and boom.  mp3 works without having to do any of this crap
<jrib> milllmannn: best to just assume someone has and ask your next question
<ShackJack> Nyle: At any rate the gstreamer "ugly" "bad" and ffmpeg plugins are the most useful for ppl...
<Nyle> its not whining, but then again, I'm NOT responsible for YOUR perception.
<Nyle> ShackJack: thanks for the help :)
<kitche> Nyle: quit complaining this is not Debian
<Stormx2> lousygarua: I think apache runs as its own user. You want to use a full path to your home dir, instead of ~.... I think.
<Music_Shuffle> Nyle, if you like Debian so much, stay there.  Quit being negative in here please.  Thanks.
<Stormx2> !restricted > Nyle
<nomin> Nyle: this isn't debian, this is an offshoot from debian.  it's a seperate distro and behaves differently.
<milllmannn> anyone have a good resource on how to do it? I am trying to install mysql and postfix using compiled and cant find many sources
<Nyle> you know
<pike_> Nyle: with etch recently out im not sure what advantage ubuntu has at present unless you just wanted to familiarize yourself with it
<Nyle> only ShackJack and Stormx2 has really helped me with anything.  All you other ones are just telling me to stop complaining instead of helping me.
<Nyle> maybe you should concentrate on support like these two fine gentlemen here
<chowmeined> Nyle: two things
<kitche> milllmannn: mysql website does but I usually just do ./configure
<astro76> Nyle, what am I chopped liver? :p
<ShackJack> Nyle: You like me!! You REALLY like me!!! :)
<lousygarua> Stormx2: on the Directory directive ~ means regex instead of unix dir name (notice the space between the actual folder expression and the ~, but thanks anyway
<Nyle> astro76: and you too buddy :)
<intelikey> when you fellows get done correcting nyle    some one educate me as to what driver i need for this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38275
<chowmeined> Nyle: ill help you, also... these people are volunteers, not your paid support slaves
<Stormx2> Nyle: Take your own advice. Whining about ubuntu's default packages isn't support. bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<milllmannn> kitche: ill try it, but that seems too easy to work :)
<xtknight> intelikey, ne2k-pci?
<kitche> Nyle: after a while you get ssick of people complaining which you were doing and comparing two different distros as if they were the same which is zealotism
<astro76> intelikey, sorry no clue
<Laibsch> I am looking for a small, easy to use, preferably packaged in ubuntu CMS for the website of my mom's rental apartment
<intelikey> xtknight testing
<Nyle> I am not whining, I'm asking.  I expressed my feelings that this is upsetting to me.  This isn't whining.  Anyway, continue...
<chowmeined> Nyle: whats wrong?
<dissection> Okay so the alias I created works from the terminal. I'm using "proxychains" to enable proxy support for applications and it requires me to type proxychains <application>. It works if I type proxychains mozilla-thunderbird, but not if I type proxychains thunderbird. Any way I could I make it recognize my aliases?
<chowmeined> it couldnt be codecs... its all auto-downloadable now
<Nyle> tell me I'm wrong, tell me I'm complaining, then have the last word and feel better about yourself.  Then let me know when you're done so I can discuss ubuntu.  thank you
<jrib> milllmannn: why do you want to compile it?
<Stormx2> Nyle: Okay. In future, a simple "How do I enable MP3 support in ubuntu?" would suffice. If you want to get into the reasons, try #ubuntu-offtopic ^_^
<intelikey> xtknight show time.  :)  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F6:D4:DF:97
<intelikey>           inet addr:172.16.0.1  Bcast:172.16.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<xtknight> intelikey, just a simple google on the modelname :)
<xtknight> intelikey, add it to /etc/modules/modprobe.d if you need to
<intelikey> xtknight simple for you,  google hates me.
<chowmeined> the reason is simple
<xtknight> lol
<chowmeined> its illegal
<Nyle> Stormx2: I installed ubntu restric extras p ackage and no mp3 yet
<milllmannn> jrib: because I am installing a rails stack and i have to compile apache from source and it just seems like everytime i think i can use apt-get, it end up messing things up
<intelikey> xtknight and yeah i can handle the setup  thank.
<dissection> geekboy07: Try asking your question in the channel so someone who knows the problem to your issue can assist you.
<kitche> Nyle: you need to install liblame which is needed for mp3 support
<Stormx2> !restricted | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nyle> Stormx2: how do I enable mp3 support in ubuntu 7.094?
<dissection> Doesn't Amarok use xine?
<Stormx2> Nyle: Check the page :)
<xtknight> intelikey, i mean /etc/modules
<Stormx2> Nyle: There's a nice fix-all-media command there.
<astro76> Laibsch, dunno, but if you want to see what's available, apt-cache search content management
<intelikey> xtknight i don't use that file   but yeah   thanks dude.  :)
<xtknight> !mp3 | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stormx2> Nyle: Also note that not all applications use gstreamer, and that your specific media player may use libmad, or xine, or something.
<jrib> milllmannn: k, I'll admit I don't know what a 'rails stack' is.  is that more than what the 'rails' package provides?
<dissection> Nyle: You need xine for Amarok
<xtknight> Nyle, what media player do you need mp3 support for?
<milllmannn> jrib: its just rails + mongrell :)
<Nyle> and this is why ubuntu has pissed me off every single time in the past and now.  Everytime I honestly try to give it an honest shot, because others recommend it, I end up pulling my hair out, because it doesn't "just work" out of the box.  I am not complaining, just saying that I'm not a newb, and I am not afraid of reading a lot, but still, mp3 support is like... fsck it man.  whatever...
<ShackJack> Nyle: et al - while we're on the subject on media players, I fine Exaile SVN very good and better integrated with GNOME :)
<Nyle> xtknight: amarok
<xtknight> gstreamer for amarok i think
<xtknight> maybe fluendo codc
<Stormx2> Nyle: I'll do a google search for you.
<dissection> I'm using Amarok
<chowmeined> Nyle: i dont understand this is feisty right? it should auto-prompt you to install codecs...
<Nyle> chowmeined: nothing.
<xtknight> chowmeined,  totem does, i dont know about amarok.
<chowmeined> oh amarok
<kitche> Nyle: how hard is it to sudo apt-get install liblame?
<Stormx2> Nyle: You need this package: gstreamer0.8-mad
<chowmeined> i dont touch kde stuff
<ShackJack> chowmeined: Not with Amarok - just with like Movie PLayer and gnome-ish stuff...
<Nyle> kitche: its not hard... it just doesn't work
<xtknight> Nyle, try playing it in Totem.  it will prompt you to install something when you play an mp3.  install that, and Amarok should also work
<Stormx2> Nyle: I assume you're familiar with apt-get, seeing as you're from a debian background
<Nyle> kitche: anything else?
<chowmeined> i use rhythmbox
<jrib> milllmannn: alright, well the easiest way to recompile something is to do http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html .  Just modify debian/rules as you need to before rebuilding the package.  Also, it's nice to edit debian/changelog and describe your change and up the version
<Nyle> Stormx2: you are correct sir
<Stormx2> kitche: LAME is an MP3 encoder, I hope you realise.
<Stormx2> Nyle: And it doesn't work?
<Nyle> Stormx2: not yet
<Laibsch> astro76: quite a bit, thanks.
<kitche> Stormx2: it's also a decoder
<xtknight> amarok is kde though, #kubuntu migth be better for that
<Stormx2> kitche: Really? I never knew that :O
<xtknight> so that's why we don't have the answer right off
<Nyle> Setting up libxine-main1 (1.1.4-2ubuntu3) ...
<Nyle> Setting up ogle (0.9.2-5) ...
<Nyle> er..
<Nyle> oops
<ShackJack> !enter | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* pike_ stabs Nyle with a spork
<Stormx2> haha.
<Nyle> *sigh*
<Nyle> alright
* Stormx2 stabs pike_ with a fpoon
<Nyle> I'm gonna throw in the towel
<astro76> Nyle, as I mentioned earlier you might consider amarok from medibuntu (libdvdcss2 and w32codecs are also in their repo)
<xtknight> feel free
<xtknight> linux is all about choice :D
<Nyle> fsck ubuntu, and fsck it good.  I'm going back to debian.
<Nyle> stupid moronic distro
<xtknight> lol
* ShackJack doubt the veracity of Nyle 's claim of using linux since 1995 if he makes such a fuss about putting mp3 codecs in Ubuntu...
* astro76 shakes head
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> I was just writing him a solution
<dissection> lol
<ChazGreymane> seriously, I've been a windows user for YEARS and I got ubuntu working great on my laptop, and it was one that had issues with both video and wifi out of the box.
<Stormx2> But seriously. Linux since 1995 and he a) Can't understand the free software ethic and b) Can't follow the ubuntu wiki.
<ShackJack> Dang - Nyle left the room b4 he saw my IM  :(
<ShackJack> Stormx2: Yeah, right ;)
<astro76> so moving on then :p
<dissection> I'm using Linux since 15 days :)
<Stormx2> I've been using ubuntu since hoary :D
<dissection> hoary?
<ShackJack> dissection: Two years here - 12 if you count my server :)
<Stormx2> dissection: Hoary Hedgehog.
<ShackJack> Hoary Hedgehog FTW!!!
<dissection> Stormx2: No idea what that is
<ShackJack> dissection: Old version of Ubuntu..
<Stormx2> dissection: Version 5.04 of ubuntu.
<dissection> Ah, I see
<ChazGreymane> I've had ubuntu since sunday night. lol
<astro76> I started with redhat 5
<Stormx2> This channel is quiet tonight.
<ShackJack> I've been using Ubuntu since version 1.0 - Agitated Asp
<Stormx2> Lawl
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: i was just thinking that
<IndyGunFreak> lol, Agitated Asp?
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, and was using Debian for 50 years before that...
<aricz> 7 months here.. bibi microsoft :)
<ShackJack> Yeah, that's the ticket...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<TomasuAway> ShackJack: thanks for the help. It seems I can't do beryl or compiz on my setup due to a 2048 texture size limit. my display is 2880 wide :(
<ShackJack> My girlfriend, er... Morgan Fairchild taught me...
<IndyGunFreak> aricz: i've just hit a year of Ubuntu Only.., couldn't be happier.
<Stormx2> I still dual-boot into WinXP for graphics work, but that's it.
<ShackJack> TomasuAway: Eww.. yeah, time for an upgrade :)
<dissection> Stormx2: Same here. My HP scanner doesn't work on Linux so thats another reason why I still need Windows.
<TomasuAway> heh, I hope within the next couple weeks, if not it'll be a couple months :(
<TomasuAway> my 9600xt won't let me do many things I'd like to do. like play with more advanced shaders :o
* Stormx2 is on a pre-geforce nvidia card that sucks.
<TomasuAway> and ATI sucks. so meh.
<tyrano> can i grab apache 2.2.3 from 7.04 and pin it in the 6.06 LTS release somehow?
<ShackJack> dissection: Scanners are cheap these days :)
<Stormx2> !backports | tyrano
<ubotu> tyrano: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<aricz> do anyone know how many people use open sourced OS' today? is it rising?
<tyrano> that was the first place i checked :(
<Stormx2> aricz: Yeah, it's rising. Percentage-wise, it's slowly rising.
<thsnkcisoriginal> Is kristian here?
<kitche> Stormx2: hmm seems like lame doesn't do mp3 decoding  but it does other decoding I haven't used lame in quite some time
<ShackJack> aricz: It's rising - though hard to get accurate # - I think Ubuntu claims over 8 million users...
<Stormx2> kitche: It'll decode WAVs to encode into MP3s ;)
<aricz> good :)
<dissection> ShackJack: I was gonna buy another one when I buy a new PC :)
<kitche> Stormx2: anymore I usae just vlc anyways :)
<tyrano> no one  backports apache 2.2.3 so i have to do it myself Stormx2, but i was reading about apt-pinning and i think it can be done that way?
<ProfessorTom> .
<Stormx2> Ubuntu is definately gaining. When breezy came out we were hoping to break the 400 IRC users barrier. Now its consistantly over 1000 :D
<tyrano> frankenbuntu style
<ProfessorTom> YAY!!!
<aricz> congrats =)
<aricz> ubuntu, great achievement
<ShackJack> Stormx2: And relatively little IRC support requests given the user base - which should also tell you something...
<ProfessorTom> what's up with having to register in order to chat?
<ShackJack> aricz: THanks, I made it myself!
<Stormx2> kitche: The torrent site I use releases a lot of lossless stuff. It's super-easy to just encode into MP3 from command line in ubuntu :D
<kitche> ProfessorTom: stops attacks
<aricz> I've installed several distros since '95 .. but never stuck with it.. but ubuntu.. :)
<aricz> ShackJack : ;)
<ProfessorTom> kitche: makes sense
<ProfessorTom> ok, I have two questions
<Stormx2> ProfessorTom: It isn't normally like this.
<Stormx2> Maybe that's why its so quiet tonight?
<ProfessorTom> the first is about ubuntu and apache2
<ProfessorTom> the other is an IRC question
<Stormx2> ProfessorTom: Fire away :D
<ShackJack> !enter | ProfessorTom
<ubotu> ProfessorTom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* ShackJack is the enter Nazi
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<aricz> nothing new about this chan being nazi ;)
<Branden> Is my text being seen?
<Stormx2> Branden: No.
<ShackJack> Branden: Yep...
<Branden> ...
<Littlegator> Is my text being seen? >_>
<Branden> Hello, I hope someone can help me, on my Ubuntu server, I just isntalled, the | key wont work.
<Music_Shuffle> lol.
<ShackJack> Branden: No - it's being read hahaha
<Littlegator> Seriously, is my text being seen? <_<
<ProfessorTom> I installed apache2 today on my Dapper box. It has no httpd and Apache runs fine...expect when transmitting files larger then 255 bites. I read that I need to modify the httpd.conf file, but as I am not running httpd.... where do I make this change?
<kitche> Littlegator: now it is
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> Hey folks
<Littlegator> thank you god...
<dissection> Littlegator: Yes
<kitche> Littlegator: you haf to be identified before
<Stormx2> Littlegator: No problem, my child ;)
<ShackJack> !hi | Vsop_vsop_vsop
<ubotu> Vsop_vsop_vsop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kitche> bah my typing is getting bad now lol
<ProfessorTom> Littlegator: I felt the same way mere moments ago
<Littlegator> How would I delete a partition from terminal?
<fdaf> what's latest vmware workstation in ubuntu
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> just jack... hey for laughs whats the cmd to reg my nick?
<brando> Vsop_vsop_vsop
<m1r> professortom /etc/apache2/httod.conf
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> hey brando...
<brando> can you see that
<Branden> Hello, I hope someone can help me, on my Ubuntu server, I just isntalled, the | key wont work.
<brando> hey
<brando> am i finally on the public chat?
<Stormx2> Branden: We saw the first time, and don't know
<m1r> httpd.conf , sry
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> i ment to say hey jack.... not just jack.. sorry
<Branden> Aint this support?
<Branden> I'm guessing now...
<kitche> !register | Vsop_vsop_vsop
<ubotu> Vsop_vsop_vsop: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Branden> Dicks.
<aricz> damn nickserve.. tsk tsk
<aricz> serv..
<ShackJack> Stormx2: Is there dedicated channel for Ubuntu Server? Just curious?
<ProfessorTom> *facepalm*
<ProfessorTom> I'm such a dumba$$
<Stormx2> ShackJack: I don't *think* so.
<brando> can someone help me with ndiskwrapper
<Sanctusorium> Hey guys. I got a few questions before i install ubuntu on my laptop.
<ShackJack> Stormx2: Branden got peeved and *strormed* out - patient guy...
<sunken> Dinde: status?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> well thank you mr bot man..
<Littlegator> How would I delete a partition from terminal?
<Stormx2> ShackJack: bwahaha. I just realised he quit. Sucks to be him, I guess.
<Dinde> i'm preparing the key actualy sunken
<ProfessorTom> other question: what is a way that I can share my music via an IRC script via XChat via Dapper?
<sunken> Dinde: k
<farkewie>  Hello, im new to linux trying to setup a file server with a torrent web interface. what is a good torrent cliet? i use utorrent  with weui ATM
<Stormx2> Littlegator: man parted
<ShackJack> !ask | Sanctusorium
<ubotu> Sanctusorium: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stormx2> !torrent | farkewie
<bulmer> Littlegator: you can try to use fdisk
<ubotu> farkewie: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mark432> how can i mount my ntfs partitions back in the ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Cubey> if there a way to disable the grouped tasks in the panel in XFCE?
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g | mark432
<ubotu> mark432: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<NemesisD> where could one find syslinux.cfg?
<ShackJack> Cubey: You might want the #xubuntu channel, but you should be able to right-click on handle to do it...
<mark432> thanks
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> do ya.. back in the day when i first installed ubuntu... i had a cmd that would disable  that silly ctrl backspace log out thing.. anyone have that handy??
<Stormx2> NemesisD: For what app?
<Sanctusorium> Hmm... I guess I got another question first! Does any one know if Core 2 duos are 64 bit or not?
<Sanctusorium> I don't know if mine is.
<Cubey> thanks, but right clicking doesn't do any good. i'll check at #xubuntu
<elpargo> how can I run gparted without a liveCD?
<asc> Sanctusorium: They are.
<m1r> elpargo > apt-get install gparted
<Sanctusorium> Thanks ;)
<Stormx2> Vsop_vsop_vsop: Ctrl + Alt + Bksp is the X restart keyboard shortcut. Why do you need to disable it? It's pretty hard to hit accidently.
<NemesisD> Stormx2, trying to install feisty from a usb drive
<fsckr> is esd and artsd suppose to startup by default?
<ShackJack> elpargo: You can install via apptitude...
<fsckr> makes my sound sound like crapola
<asc> Sanctusorium: Or so I've been lead to believe. My understanding is that the 'Core' procs aren't, but 'Core 2' ones are.
<elpargo> ehhh I know that.
<Pelo> Sanctusorium,  doesnT' realy matter,  unless you have a specific use for 64 bit you should install the x86 since there isnT' 64 bit support for flash and a few other things
<fsckr> and i have to kill the process everytime restart x or reboot
<Sanctusorium> Oh
<Sanctusorium> Ok
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> storm: every time i hit it...   and i sorry its shift backspace...
<elpargo> but in order to actually do something I can't have the partition mounted...
<Sanctusorium> Thanks peo and asc ;)
<asc> Sanctusorium: 'Core 2' is said to be 64-bit on the Wikipedia pages for 'Core 2' and '64-bit processors'
<Marcucho> Hola a todos
<Pelo> !enter | fsckr
<ubotu> fsckr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ProfessorTom> yeah Core2 is 64bit
<brando> register c23ative)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> <<< stull use windows and has to caps now and then... habbit for the most part
<ShackJack> !esp | Marcucho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asc> Pelo: Out of curiosity, what are the few other things?
<fsckr> sie
<mark432> Stormx2: can i send you an error message i received in pvt?
<milllmannn> I have my domains on register.com, so in order to point the domain to my VPS, I just set the DNS server for the domain to the IP address of my VPS.. Correct?
<kidbuntu> why can't I load my update manager after upgrading to feisty?
<Stormx2> mark432: Sure.
<Pelo> asc,  can'T realy tell you,  I know there are a few  but flash always seems to be the one ppl complain about,  I think there is some hardware driver issues as well
<kitche> milllmannn: yes but hte vps needs to be running a dns server
<Dinde> sunken: i'm getting a boot error may be i did badly the key
<brando> brando c23ative)
<rolfen> elpargo: it is better to highlight your replies by writing the name of the user you're replying to
<asc> Pelo: Okay, thanks anyway.
<Stormx2> mark432: Wait, you'll need to be identified to services in order to send PMs. /msg nickserv register help
<randomwalker> how do i disable F1 from bringing up help in gnome? its pretty annoying
<milllmannn> cool, thanks!
<unagi> anyone know if its possible for ubuntu to automatically put the icons on the right?
<brando> set email brandoconnor@gmail.com
<ShackJack> kidbuntu: I dunno - might try for command line:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f upgrade  to fix any potentially broken dependencies, missing progs...
<goban> hi, i am using feisty, but want the latest in software updates.  would it hurt anything if i just added the debian repos?
<kitche> milllmannn: setting up a dns server can be fun I have done it twice so far and will never forget how to
<sunken> Dinde: ok
<Pelo> randomwalker,  try in menu > system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<brando> identify c23ative)
<elpargo> rolfen, I know that but I could get mlr completed maybe that's not an "m"
<Stormx2> unagi: Haven't heard that one before. It might be a gtk-rc setting, perhaps. Ask in #gnome
<kitche> goban: well the software will probably not work
<kitche> brando: might want to change your pass
<astro76> goban, yes, severely
<brando> shit
<randomwalker> Pelo: if you mean the 'launch help browser' shortcut, its already disabled
<rolfen> elpargo: ah ok
<brando> thx
<ShackJack> unagi: I don't think so - there might be a way - you can ask over at #gnome
<goban> ah :\ whys that
<Stormx2> !ohmy | brando
<ubotu> brando: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> storm: that cmd for that disable shift backspace... do you know it...
<brando> i cant tell whats public here
<unagi> ty
<jayde_drag0n> really dumb newbie question.. i just entirely switched to ubuntu.. and i know that gaim switched to pidgin.. but when i go on their site.. i don't see the linux version.. is there a way to update in gaim.. or does anyone know the direct url so i may install it?
<brando> sry
<Stormx2> Vsop_vsop_vsop: no, sorry.
<ProfessorTom> I've got an HP Pavillion dv6000. It's an X2...neither the Dapper 32 or 64 bit live CD will run nor will the Fiesty 64 Live CD. Any thoughts?
<jrib> !shift-backspace-#ubuntu-effects > Vsop_vsop_vsop
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> its the worst when your in the middle of something and you hit it by misstake and not saved anything..
<ShackJack> jayde_drag0n: Check out getdeb.net :)
<Sanctusorium> Ok, I am installing linux on a laptop. Its a HP Pavillion 9335nr. Will I need special drivers for the mouse and such?
<jrib> Vsop_vsop_vsop: it's an xgl "feature" but ubotu should have sent you what you need
<jayde_drag0n> thank you :-)
<Sanctusorium> Nice, Tom ;)
<ShackJack> jayde_drag0n: Pidgin not in the repos yet..
<unagi> gaim switched to pidgin?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> jrib: i do know that.. its been a few since i had seen it...
<Stormx2> Sanctusorium: Try it on the live cd. If they work there, they'll work when its installed.
<ShackJack> unagi: Yep - where you been :)
<astro76> jayde_drag0n, current version of pidgin really doesn't add anything that's not in feisty's gaim
<elpargo> so is there a way I can "boot" into gparted?
<jayde_drag0n> oohh... so its still just gaim for ubutntu?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> thats all... you got it handy or a site for it..
<petafile> I've got a gfx card issue.  My laptop can handle 1280 x 800 resolution, and I was running 1200 x 800 and changed it.  Now the sides of my screen are messed up, windows wrap across the screen etc.  Has anyone dealt with this before?  Its an ati x600 mobility radeon using the FOSS driver w/ beryl in UB Studio
<rolfen> elpargo: yeah you're right, cant work on a mounted partition
<astro76> jayde_drag0n, until gutsy
<dissection> elpargo: Just download the gparted ISO
<unagi> ive never heard of pidgin
<jrib> Vsop_vsop_vsop: ubotu sent it to you, check your private messages
<ShackJack> astro76: I wouldn't say that exactly :) But it's not a huge leap forward...
<elpargo> rolfen, I know
<Sanctusorium> Storm, thanks !
<Stormx2> jayde_drag0n; You can install pidgin from their website of course. I do that.
<astro76> elpargo, boot the livecd
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> yo thanks dude.. got it... you rock
<elpargo> dissection, umm interesting didn't knew they had one let me take a look
<ShackJack> jayde_drag0n: The get deb has the click to install downloadable deb
<jayde_drag0n> storm: i only saw.. windows, source, fedora and something else i didn't understand
<elpargo> astro76, first thing I said is that I don't have the CD
<astro76> elpargo, then gparted livecd or sysresccd, they're small
<dissection> elpargo: I just used it 2 weeks ago.
<Stormx2> jayde_drag0n: Yeah. I compile from source, which isn't hard. I use checkinstall too, so it shows up as a package under synaptic and stuff :D
<ProfessorTom> Sanctusorium, was that "nice Tom" for me?
<jayde_drag0n> ooooooh i like the get deb site
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> jrib.. do i need to be sudo??
<Sanctusorium> You got a Pavillion too :)
<jayde_drag0n> yeay!!! sites that cater to newbies!!
<ProfessorTom> yeah
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> i should say root
<brando> im having problems running both ndiskwrapper and the gui ver ndisgtk can someone help
<jayde_drag0n> so many toys!!!
<Littlegator> Stormx2, I try 'sudo rm /dev/hda4' but it says it doesn't exist... when I sudo fdisk -l it says /dev/hda4 exists...
<Stormx2> Littlegator: You have the wrong person.
<ShackJack> jayde_drag0n: Ever seen a "blood red dragon on a field of green?" :)
<NemesisD> Stormx2, any idea? i did syslinux /dev/sdb1 but i dont see that file
<brando> trying to set up a belkin wireless g but it wont configure correctly
<kitche> brando: what is your exact problem?
<dingonet> hello
<Stormx2> NemesisD: No idea
<Stormx2> o.O
<Stormx2> I'm totally unhelpful
<ShackJack> !hi | dingonet
<ubotu> dingonet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brando> i try to associate the driver with the proper pci identification and it shows the association but never shows up on my network settings
<Stormx2> I haven't actually slept in about 40+ hours, so I'm going to sleep. Night night all!
<brando> ill show you waht i get when i launch the gui
<Sanctusorium> Ok, I know linux will install a bootloader, but I want to keep NTLDR that came with windows. How can I reinstall that once I have set up Linux?
<brando> Traceback (most recent call last):
<brando>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 309, in <module>
<brando>     NdisGTK()
<brando>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 111, in __init__
<brando>     self.setup_driver_list()
<brando>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 140, in setup_driver_list
<kitche> !paste
<brando>     self.get_driver_list()
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brando>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 168, in get_driver_list
<Pelo> nighty night Stormx2
<brando>     driver_name = p.search(line).group()[:-1]    # strip trailing space
<brando> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<elpargo> ok thanks dissection
<Littlegator> I try 'sudo rm /dev/hda4' but it says it doesn't exist... when I sudo fdisk -l it says /dev/hda4 exists...
<brando>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 309, in <module>     NdisGTK()   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 111, in __init__     self.setup_driver_list()   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 140, in setup_driver_list     self.get_driver_list()   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 168, in get_driver_list     driver_name = p.search(line).group()[:-1]    # strip trailing space AttributeError: 'NoneType' 
<kitche> brando: use a pastebin next time
<dingonet> I have pro blems while config jsp on my machine
<dissection> elpargo: You're welcome.
<kitche> Littlegator: don't use rm on a deive
<brando> ugh sry im kinda a noob here
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> jirb: thanks .. works just fine..
<brando> thats not the format you wanted either tho
<Pelo> Littlegator,  rm is to remove a file, it can't remove a partition as far as I know
<nomin> Sanctusorium: I think the windows bootloader won't be affected.  When you choose the windows option in the grub bootloader, you'll be forwarded to the windows bootloader.  I'm not completely positive on this one but I think that's what would happen.
<NemesisD> Stormx2, i think i got it but heres another question, theres a parameter for ramdisk_size=1200, it says the size may be adjusted depending on the iso, ive got a 700mb iso here, do you have any idea what units that 1200 may mean?
<brando> thats trying to launch the windows wireless drivers gui
<Littlegator> Arghhh... okay >_> So how do I remove a partition with terminal without overwriting it?
<dingonet> Can Someone HELP me?
<ShackJack> Littlegator: umount ?
<unagi> whats new in gutsy vs fiesty
<Sanctusorium> Nomin, I don't want grub, I want NTLDR =b
<bulmer> Littlegator: what do you mean remove? remove as in erasing it?
<Littlegator> shackjack, I meant delete a partition, sorry
<Stormx2> unagi: Check out blueprints.launchpad.net for that :D
<Pelo> Littlegator, man parted  you should have the instuctions for the parted ( cli parittion manager ) in there
<unagi> ty
<kitche> Littlegator: fdisk or cfdisk
<Sanctusorium> thats what I meant. I know I can still boot into windows
<ShackJack> Littlegator: parted should do it .... man parted for deets...
<Sanctusorium> I am just more familiar with Ntldr.
<Littlegator> I checked man parted, and it said rm device to remove a device
<u007try2> hi, may i know where can i get termcap for ubuntu 7?
<Stormx2> Littlegator: sudo cfdisk
<kitche> mm ok well the man is way wrong :)
<nomin> Sanctusorium: maybe this could help, although it looks old:  How to dual-boot Windows NT/2000/XP and Linux using NTLDR
<ShackJack> Littlegator: P.S. Use tabs in IM to autocomplete names and buzz owners ;)
<thebigham> is it possible to play counter strike source on ubuntu?
<nomin> Sanctusorium: http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<astro76> Littlegator, rm is an option to parted, e.g. parted rm /dev/whatever
<Pelo> u007try2, termcap ??
<thinksInCode> hey guys
<brando> bcmwl5 : driver installed         device (10EC:8139) present (alternate driver: 8139cp)         device (1799:700F) present bcmwl5a : invalid driver! bcmwl5.ntf : invalid driver! blkwgdv7 : driver installed         device (10EC:8139) present (alternate driver: 8139cp)         device (1799:700F) present rt2500 : invalid driver!
<thinksInCode> anyone in here know anything about ddclient?
<kitche> thebigham: yes with wine
<kitche> !paste | brando quit pasting in here
<ubotu> brando quit pasting in here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> thebigham: I've heard tales told of people doing that...
<Pelo> brando,  quit pating to the channel
<Sanctusorium> Thanks nomin, I got Vista, but I think NTldr is about the same as always
<Pelo> pasting
<astro76> Littlegator, or something like that
<Sanctusorium> I'll look at that
<Stormx2> brando: You've been warned twice about pasting already. Once more and we call ops
<scane> Hi. Will I need Edubuntu if I only want to use one thin client on a server? Or ist it possibel to use LTSP5 with ubuntu serer 7.05 also?
<thebigham> does wine installs stuffs in the windows partition?
<Stormx2> UHG I'm meant to be asleep *tries again*.
<kitche> brando: go to pastebin.ca and paste there or the paste.ubuntu one then paste link here
<Pelo> Stormx2,  sudo goto bed
<unagi> when is gutsy released?
<ShackJack> thebigham: Nope...
<Stormx2> thebigham: Nope. ~/.wine/drive_c
<brando> ok i dont know what to do m8 i went to your service and pasted it there and gave you what it formatted it in
<kitche> Stormx2: go asleep you :P
<brando> :(
<thebigham> my windows partition only have 40Gb and ubuntu 140GB
<ShackJack> unagi: October
<Littlegator> astro76, I tried 'parted rm /dev/hda4' and it said rm was not a device =\
<kitche> brando: umm it gives you a link you paste the link
<ShackJack> unagi: Of course if you're feeling "Gutsy" you can upgrade now :)
<Pelo> brando,  and further down it gives you a link to paste here
<brando> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30285/plain/
<unagi> will i have to reformat again or just upgrade
<astro76> Littlegator, yeah that's not quite the syntax but rm is a part of the parted command
<Pelo> ther you go
<ShackJack> unagi Just upgrade, but if you're fairly new , I would recommend it...
<brando> thx for the clairification i just didnt think you wanted the line to line pasted
<astro76> Littlegator, parted [options]  [device [command [options...] ...] ] , where command is rm
<u007try2> Pelo: yes, termcap-compat
<unagi> ive just spent alot of time setting this one up
<u007try2> Pelo: i'm not sure which package, has it become obsolete and no longer available?
<Pelo> u007try2,  still don'T know what you are talking about,  but try searching in synaptic for related keywords, that might help
<ShackJack> unagi: Yeah it won't nuke anything but Gutsy is not ready for general consumption... so unless you know what you're doing...
<brando> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30286/plain/
<Pelo> u007try2,  what does it do
<u007try2> Pelo: okay, i need it because i'm trying to install enterprisedb
<unagi> should i expect integrated DUN w/ bluetooth and integrated dock?
<Pelo> brando,  is anyone actualy helping you on this ?  put their nick at the begining of each line
<brando> nope
<lufis> Does the ubuntu DVD version come with more software installed by default, or is the extra stuff just available on the disc?
<brando> idk how to get help her tbh
<brando> ok
<kitche> brando: ok so ndiswrapper has your card all setup drivers and everything so what's th problem your having exactly
<osxdude|lapto1> what do I come up as
<osxdude|lapto1> ?
<Pelo> brando,  maybe you should state your problem and wait for someone to answer you on it
<kitche> lufis: available on the disk
<astro76> lufis, more stuff on the disk
<lufis> ok, thanks
<Pelo> osxdude|desktop,
<Pelo> osxdude|lapto1,
<jozefildo> someone had the problem that the ntfs partitions don't show up when installed the program to write on them?
<osxdude|lapto1> thanx
<osxdude|lapto1> pelo
<leafwiz> Hi, I would like to run a program, when I start the windowManager.. I have tried adding it to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, but nothing happend when the wm started.. :/
<unagi> I WISH UBUNTUS BLUETOOTH WAS AS GOOD AS MANDRIVA
<unagi> sorry caps
<Littlegator> astro: I really have no idea how this works.. what would I type to remove hda4?
<brando> Pelo, ndisgtk wont launch and when i open my network settings my wireless doesnt show up
<astro76> leafwiz, gnome?
<leafwiz> FluxBox
<Pelo> jozefildo,  it's happened to me,  I think it might be related to the vmware install I did,  I think it borked my window install
<leafwiz> started when I start a the vncserver
<ShackJack> Littlegator: parted rm /dev/hda4 ?
<Littlegator> shackjack, it doesn't work...
<Pelo> brando, I can'T realy help you with wifi stuff ,  maybe you can try adding  ndisgtk to   menu > system > prefs > sessions,  that should lanuch it
<kitche> brando: well you don't have to worry about ndisgtk at all since ndiswrapper sees the driver and the device but wha does ifconfig -a show?
<Littlegator> shackjack: it says that rm isn't a device (sorry for 2 lines in chat)
<ShackJack> Littlegator: Course you gotta resize and stuff -- might be easier to boot live cd ... use gparted after unmounting volume to manipulate...
<astro76> Littlegator, from the syntax I pasted (from the man page), at the least the device comes before the command
<kitche> Pelo: nah ndisgtk is puking on startup
<Littlegator> shackjack, I am in livecd trying to delete an unmounted partition...
<Pelo> kitche, no one else was helping him so I gave it a shot
<Zenerek> hey guys i came in here to ask if anyone's had had gedebi stop working on them like me after a recent update, i tried to fix it by reinstalling but the gui won't show on screen when i click a package
<astro76> Littlegator, then go to system>admin>gnome partition editor
<Littlegator> is gprated what's used in the installer?
<Pelo> Littlegator,  meny > system > prefs > gnome paritition editor ,  just rightclick and remove
<ShackJack> Littlegator: Yeah, if that's not working I'm not sure what the problem could be...
<astro76> Littlegator, no
<kitche> Pelo: well I was but his driver and such is seen so I went on to the ifconfig -a to see what it showed he hasn't replied to me yet
<Littlegator> okay
<ShackJack> Littlegator: not anymore...
<Pelo> Littlegator,  unmount first
<ztomic> hmm,gnome partition editor isn't there.
<thebigham> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<astro76> ztomic, where?
<thebigham> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ztomic> astro76:  system>admin>
<ari_stress> !pdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> ztomic: might have to sudo aptitude install gparted
<brando> Pelo, treid launching it through the menu system, but the window crashes immediately with the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30288/  same error will happen at start up i anticipate
<astro76> ztomic, on an install? I can't remember which, but you either have to right click, edit menus... and enable it
<petafile> I'm running the studio and I have a laptop w/ a screen that can handl 1280 by 800, but when I set my resolution to that the sides of the screen wrap and are messed up, for example icons from the notification area of the panel wrap around etc. .  anyone know how to fix this?
<thebigham> where does wine downloads and installs files to
<Pelo> brando,  pay attention to kitche
<brando> is anyone else familiar with wireless
<astro76> ztomic, or install it as ShackJack suggested
<petafile> My mouse knows the right boundaries, and can't go further than it should, but things are drawn on the screen wrong
<petafile> I restarted X with no luck
<brando> kk
<jrib> Vsop_vsop_vsop: you shouldn't need sudo
<ShackJack> astro76: Yeah, I can't remeber if it was on Feisty or not (using Gutsy now)
<kitche> brando: /join #kitchetech it's a little less crowded
<ztomic> ShackJack, astro76: I'm just kidding
* astro76 smacks ztomic 
<astro76> :p
<ztomic> ouch!
* Pelo gets some popcorn and watches the bitchfitght
<Zenerek> petafile : i think i've had this happen before, only thing i can tell you to try is to try another resolution
<petafile> Zenerek, that's a pretty weak solution
<petafile> it works fine at 1200 x 800 but it doesn't look very good
<petafile> because that's not what my monitor was designed for
<Pelo> petafile, lcd ?
<petafile> pelo laptop lcd
<astro76> petafile, what's the native res?
<Pelo> petafile,  in menu >`system > prefs > fonts,   try setting the hintting to subpixel
<petafile> astro76, 1280 x 800
<astro76> petafile, you can change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> petafile,  also check the restricted driver thingy in system> admin
<petafile> Pelo, no help
<Zenerek> petafile yeah i know but i had my hands full recently with trying to get widescreen on my lcd tv so that's all i was worried about, in windows there are those tools to tweak the visable bounderies of the screen, does anyone one know of such a tool for linux?
<ztomic> I've found that Beryl and Compris are memory hogs on low-end computers.
<petafile> Pelo, I don't want to do that becuase I'm running beryl w/ aiglx
<itisi> how do i change the default movie player program in ubuntu?
<petafile> astro76, what do I need to change?
<ShackJack> ztomic: More like CPU hogs more than anything :)
<petafile> my resolution is listed, it just doesn't work right
<astro76> petafile, change all instances of "1200x800" with "1280x800"
<Pelo> petafile,  maybe the ppl in #beryl can help they are pretty good with graphic stuff,  they have to be
<petafile> okay, thanks
<petafile> astro76, why would that help?
<matthew1429> is there a projected date for gutsy?
<kitche> matthew1429: October
<Vulg4r> I'm having difficulty installing.  Everytime I boot the live CD, it loads the GUI I get to the desktop, and then my system restarts.  I know my PC can support the OS I have installed it before, can anyone help?
<astro76> petafile, that's where X gets the available resolutions, yours probably only lists 1200x800 for whatever reason
<ztomic> ShackJack: I have a Radeon 7000 on a Intel 2.5ghz and Compriz only works at low res.
<m1r> .
<petafile> astro76, the resolution I want is listed in sys>prefs>screen resolution
<ShackJack> Vulg4r: Might want to try command line install...
<Pelo> Vulg4r, maybe you should give the alternate install cd a try, it is text based
<astro76> petafile, ahh
<ShackJack> ShackJack: Really? You have composite disabled?
<Vulg4r> I will give the command line/ text base install a shot thank you for your help.
<matthew1429> is there a blog or something where i can learn what they are trying to implement in gutsy?
<ShackJack> ztomic: : Really? You have composite disabled?
<Pelo> matthew1429, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ztomic> nope
<elpargo> ok so with the liveCD how can I make it go directly to gparted?
<elpargo> do I have to boot and run it?
<astro76> elpargo, you have to boot it
<Pelo> you need to boot the live cd yes
<dissection> elpargo: Yes
<xjdriver69_> matthew1429: not sure about a blog but i found that it has compiz fusion, and gimp 2.3
<elpargo> found an old 6.06 or something like that
<ztomic> ShackJack: I'm tellin you... 32M of vid memory aint enough for gl on your desktop.
<nexous> How do I create a new admin user and have it create a home directory for that user?
<osxdude|laptop> yes boot
<ShackJack> matthew1429: Newer GNOME, linux kernel, pidgin, etcc..
<astro76> elpargo, if the partition is unmounted, you can run gparted from your system as we mentioned
<bguebert> anyone have any advice on how to get started with helping code for an open source project?
<elpargo> ztomic is right.
<ShackJack> ztomic: Yeah 32M and an ATI driver that's the kiss of death :)
<sault_me> Is it possible to create a desktop launcher to logout?  Google offered "/usr/bin/gnome-session-save kill".  But it wouldn't logout if an app was running.
<Pelo> nexous,  I beleive you can do that in menu > system > admin > users
<elpargo> bguebert depends on the project mostly on how big it is.
<ShackJack> ztomic: You could get  a cheap Nvidia 6 series or better and you'd be smokin;...
<osxdude|laptop> ya hav to boot
<nexous> Pelo: I'm running server-edition
<ShackJack> sault_me: There's a panel app for that..
<ztomic> ShackJack: I have TV-IN on this card and I love it!
<bguebert> well I'd probably like to start with a smaller project
<kitche> nexous: useradd
<ShackJack> ztomic: Yeah, but c'mon time to step into the 21st century... and ATI rots anyway...
<nexous> kitche: I ran sudo adduser avio, sudo useradd avio admin
<ztomic> ShackJack: hehehehe!
<nexous> kitche: but I don't get a home directory for the user
* ShackJack said ShackJack from his ATI powered laptop..
<Zenerek> so does anyone know why gedebi would just stop working?
<astro76> sault_me, it's --kill not -kill, or you could try adding --silent
<thugren> hey guys.. I need some help here getting my wireless card working with this new ubuntu's 7.04? I can't seem to get it to pick up on my wireless router?
<sault_me> ShackJack: I know.  I removed it and want it to stay gone.  I'm trying to take away the option to reboot or shut down this machine.  Only offering the ability to logout.
<kitche> nexous: well adduser should ask you couple of questions but not sure if ubuntu actually has it
<Pelo> Zenerek, because it 's called gdebi not gedebi ?
<nexous> kitche: alright, well i'll man adduser and useradd
<kitche> nexous: since adduser will ask you for the home directory for useradd you have to use a switch for it to be created
<Pelo> !wifi | thugren
<ubotu> thugren: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sault_me> astro76: Thanks, I'll give that a go.
<ztomic> ShackJack: that was funny. i was laughing all th way back from the pissroom.
<thugren> Hey thanks..
<nexous> kitche: a switch?
<astro76> sault_me, you could see if removing the groups admin and adm from the user does the trick, you will have to do that anyway to disable sudo
<osxdude|laptop> sorry bout the login and outs. pidgin problems
<Siph0n> hey, i checked the ubuntuforums, but i cant seem to find how to reload my /etc/network/interfaces file? anyone have any idea? :)
<ShackJack> ztomic: In all seriousness graphics cards are cheap enough where you can upgrade and enjoy the lovliness that is Fusion...
<kitche> nexous: yes useradd -d /home/avio avio
<Sanctusorium> Whee... Time to install linux.
<nexous> kitche: oh okay, terminology is different from me :D
<Sanctusorium> Hopefully
<Sanctusorium> Laters
<ShackJack> Sanctusorium: Have fun
<sault_me> astro76:  "/usr/bin/gnome-session-save --kill" brings up the normal "Quit" menu.  I will look into removing the groups.
<ztomic> ShackJack: I hear you.
<yimmmy> hello
<Foxhacker> what is the difference between LTS and the original iso?
<Zenerek> Pelo:  nope, i'm talking about gdebi the package app, it's stoped working, i think it might have happened after an update to my system
<yimmmy> dose any one here use cinelerra??
<ShackJack> Foxhacker: LTS - long tern support from Canonical...
<kitche> Foxhacker: LTS just means Long Term support
<astro76> Siph0n, sudo invoke-rc.d networking reload
<Dezine> I have 2 hard drives and can't seem to access the second, the drives shows up but says "The Folder Contents Can Not Be Displayed".
<astro76> Siph0n, or restart instead of reload if that doesn't work
<Pelo> Zenerek,  just go into synaptic and reinstall it
<Foxhacker> ShackJack: and why would i use one over the other?
<yimmmy> dose any one here use cinelerra??
<asc> Dezine: Is the drive FAT?
<Foxhacker> besides long timer support that is
<yimmmy> video editing program
<Dezine> no
<ShackJack> Foxhacker: If you need a lot of help or uber-stable system...
<Siph0n> astro76: ok thx i will try it
<kitche> nexous: you need to use the -m switch for the home directory to be created
<GamingX> Hello everyone
<ShackJack> Foxhacker: I preffer newest Ubuntu possible!
<ShackJack> !hi | GamingX
<ubotu> GamingX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dezine> the drive is ntfs I believe
<GamingX> I have problems with XChat, can anyone help me?
<Zenerek> Pelo:  i tried that and it still does not work
<asc> Dezine: Hum, with that sort of thing they ususally are. It sounds like you have a permissions problem, in any case.
<Pelo> Zenerek, remove it completely
<Foxhacker> ShackJack: so the newest ubuntu has the cutting edge unstable stuff?
<Dezine> alright
<nexous> kitche: okay.
<ShackJack> GamingX: Dunno - does Xchat have there own dedicated IRC channel?
<GamingX> I dont know..
<asc> Foxhacker: Unstable is too strong a word.
<bill_> anyone used a dell perc 5/i sata raid controller in ubuntu?
<Pelo> ShackJack, it does #xchat
<ShackJack> Foxhacker: no, it's not unstable... really it's not... Canonical just has to commit to LTS for one at a time..
<wilberfan> any ssh problem-solvers in here?!
<asc> ShackJack: There are 118 users in #xchat
<sault_me> What I am trying to achieve is a "guest" account with only web and openoffice access, and the ability to logout only.  No reboot, shutdown.
<ShackJack> Pelo: Might be better source if problem is not ubuntu specific :)
<wilberfan> i can't connect from one feisty box to the other...!
<ShackJack> GamingX: #xchat Might be better source if problem is not ubuntu specific :)
<asc> wilberfan: The other has an ssh server installed, yes?
<GamingX> ok I will try it, thanks
<Zenerek> Pelo:  in synaptic is that the option that says mark for complete removal? i always thought that removed that package from the archives
<kitche> GamingX: are you sure it's xchat or xchat-gnome
<wilberfan> "You can stop this operation by clicking cancel." is all I see for about 60 seconds then that message window just closes...
<Pelo> wilberfan, you need samba I beleive but that is all I can tell you
<kitche> ShackJack: always ask if they are on xchat-gnome or xchat since Xchat hates xchat-gnome
<wilberfan> i've gotten ssh to work great before...
<Dezine> how can I change the permissions from the Terminal?
<wilberfan> grrrrrr
<Pelo> Zenerek, also removes config files if any
<Pelo> Dezine,  sudo chmod 755 /path
<Dezine> ty
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> so whats the best way to get the libxine-extracodec ????
<leafwiz> Anyone know how to start a program with vncserver ?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> for my amark..
<ShackJack> Dezine: chmod options file
<kitche> ShackJack: just so you know don't want people to be banned from #xchat :)
<Foxhacker> I'm trying to get a slimline version of ubuntu so i can put on my compact flash thin client
<Foxhacker> any ideas?
<ShackJack> kitche: SO there's two different xchat projects?
<kitche> ShackJack: yes
<Pelo> Foxhacker,  there is a ubuntu-miminal  I think you can install that fromt he alternate install
<asc> Vsop_vsop_vsop: 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<ShackJack> brb
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> asc: thanks
<bruenig> Isn't xchat-gnome just a different compile option
<Pelo> bruenig, xchat-gnome is an abomination
<bruenig> I suppose not
<bruenig> I don't even understand it
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> asc: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bruenig> what could possible be seen as advantageous
<bruenig> possibly*
* Pelo thinks xchat-gnome is intended to teach ppl how to remove programs in gnome 
<asc> Vsop_vsop_vsop: New one on me. Have you enabled the universe/multiverse/restriected repositories?
<sarmiento> hello evreone
<bruenig> I would really like to pick the developers mind on that one
<azslande> Anyone know anyone good with aticonfig for ATI Cards?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> i am sure i have.. let me check..
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> my bad
<flush> hey can i use a wireless router as a wireless card, like to receive from another wireless router
<bruenig> no
<Pelo> !ati | azslande
<ubotu> azslande: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<azslande> Yea, I have the drivers installed, just had a question reguarding resoltuons
<Pelo> azslande,  but first start with the restricted driver thingy in menu > system > admin
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> oopps.. looks like it was not checked..
<Pelo> azslande,  it's a better option to state your problem then to ask for someone who knows about ...
<azslande> Yea, thats how its installed right now Pelo...
<azslande> ok lol
<asc> Probably enabling them, hitting 'reload' and then trying the install again would work, then.
<sarmiento> anyone knows
<sarmiento> how can i configure my target sound
<Pelo> !sound | sarmiento
<ubotu> sarmiento: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<damian_> Hey guys!
<bonesss> hi guys
<freebooter> heyas
* Pelo waves the new ppl hello
<lazellama> flush, yea...use the method this guy used on his cell phone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnDk9KLezt4
<azslande> Basically I am trying to use aticonfig to adjust my screen resolution, but I cant seem to get it to recognize my screen, can anyone help?
<Esper_S> um, hello
<freebooter> So is x-chat the better irc client or are there better ones for linux?
<bonesss> anyone knows the name of program that install programs easyly?
<GamingX> Guys can you use IRC from the terminal mode?
<ShackJack> freebooter: I like Pidgin :)
<osxdude|laptop> ShackJack: so do I
<Alex-The-ATLien> freebooter: I prefer VNCing into a windows box for mIRC
<Pelo> azslande,  a much better question,  , you can also try asking in #ubuntu-effects and #beryl  those ppl have a lot of expericence with graphic cards , if no one here can answer
<Alex-The-ATLien> GamingX: check out bitchx
<azslande> Thanks
<Pelo> bonesss, synaptics,
<ShackJack> azslande: You can also edit xorg.conf
<GamingX> thanks
<freebooter> thanks for the suggestions )
<damian_> Question: I followed that stupid advise from Lifehacker about using nautilus -q for searching files form ANautilus, and all the icons in my desktop dissapeared and Nautilus doesn't work correctly, How can undo that?
<Branden> Ok. I tried A LOT of steps, and still haven't got it to work. I when I press the | key, A comes out. What can I do to fix this?
<bonesss> Pelo, not
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> Pelo ... what do you want to know?
<azslande> where would I locate that Shack?
<bonesss> Pelo, i remember
<bonesss> it's automatix
<bonesss> =)
<capitalist> hey i am trying to recover files from a fat32 filesystem
<Pelo> Vsop_vsop_vsop,  I'm the one who answers the questions, I donT' generaly ask them,  they never get answered anyway
<Alex-The-ATLien> azslande: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<azslande> thankyou Alex
<ShackJack> Branden: You press pip key and A comes out?
<capitalist> is there a utility i can use?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> AHh gots ya..
<Branden> If | is the pip key, then yes.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> well i never have issues.. just have wait sometimes
<Branden> Shift + \
<Scunizi> !file recovery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file recovery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> capitalist: There's something called testdisk
<capitalist> thanks
<Pici> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Pelo> capitalist, there is but I donT' know how,  ask periodicaly or check in the forum
<FFForever> what is defined as a broken system?
<ShackJack> capitalist: Has a photorec thing in it.. one sec...
<damian_> alo?
<ShackJack> capitalist: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Pelo> FFForever,  a system that doesn'T work
<FFForever> what does not work :)
<ShackJack> capitalist: Thought you want to use photorec
<SoulPropagation> So I'm on the 7.04 liveCd, running ddrescue. buttttttt, the screen went blank, backlight is stilll on and when I close and open the hinge  it does this weird thing where it ... it kinda looks like the screen turned into a scanline-thing
<FFForever> can ppl really hack linux passwords?
<ShackJack> Branden: Any other keys mixed up?
<hendrixski> those mobile ubuntu projects coming out... are they for like cell phones and stuff or would they also work well with a DVR or that kind of an appliance?
<SoulPropagation> FFForever: of course
<capitalist> ShackJacl: should i use photorec or testdisk?
<ianm_> within the last hour I've been seeing some very unusual 3-5 second pauses in random apps.  dmesg and tail /var/log/messages shows nothing odd-- anywhere else I can look?
<FFForever> why is linux so "secure" if ppl can hack the passwords and exploit it?
<Branden> Yes. [ ]  ' ; (includeing Shift)
<ShackJack> capitalist: it's the same package (install testdisk) but photorec is what recovers files..
<leperkhanz> Hi, one of my hard drives randomly showed up unmounted, and now it won't let me mount it in gparted.
<leperkhanz> any ideas?
<jayde_drag0n> okay so i'm probably going to be asking a lot of questions today... but i would like something comparable to itunes.. so i can still use my ipod.. and play all my music... any suggestions for this newbie?
<FFForever> leperkhanz, what file system?
<leperkhanz> reiserfs
<vip3rousmango> I was in the middle of a youtube vid when my sound cutout. Thight it was odd, tried XMMS player to see if an mp3 would play and got: "Please Check Your Sound Card is Configured, corrent plugin selected, or check that another program isn't blocking the sound card"
<ShackJack> Branden: I trust you;ve been in keyboard settings to make sure proper layout, et al is selected..
<hendrixski> FFForever, why are safes so secure if anyone with a key can get in and steal from them?
<kitche> jayde_drag0n: banshee prehaps
<Branden> How can I get to that?
<FFForever> what key :)
<FFForever> i only see thumb print scanners :D
<leperkhanz> the combination.
<dissection> ;] 
<vip3rousmango> FFForever: those are easy to crack..
<leperkhanz> they better check for a pulse too then.
<ShackJack> Branden: (and others)  address people when responding so their IM beeps or they may miss your response...
<leperkhanz> i'll get you a thumb by 3 o'clock.  It's not pretty but there are ways.
<hendrixski> does anyone know if the mobile versions of Ubuntu being worked on intended for small things like cell phones, or would also be bigger on larger linux appliances, like a DVR for example?
<FFForever> well my safe needs 3 keys....., but i don't wanna tell ppl how 2 crack my safe so ill leave it @ that :D
<ShackJack> Branden: Under prefs... Keyboard
<leperkhanz> so anyone know why I'm suddenly missing the reiserfs partition with all my mp3s?
<vip3rousmango> ..how many safes have 3 keys?
<Branden> ShackJack: I'm on Ubuntu Server
<vip3rousmango> thats really odd
* leperkhanz is about to start freaking out.
<ShackJack> Branden: Ahh.. then you might want to look at your xmodmao in /usr/share
<leperkhanz> It says it's unmounted, but there's no option to mount it.
<ShackJack> Branden: xmodmap
<vip3rousmango> I was in the middle of a youtube vid when my sound cutout. Thight it was odd, tried XMMS player to see if an mp3 would play and got: "Please Check Your Sound Card is Configured, corrent plugin selected, or check that another program isn't blocking the sound card"
<hendrixski> FFForever, passwords are like keys, your safe is only as secure as the person who holds the keys
<leperkhanz> There is an option to format it though, but I REALLY don't want to do that.
<leperkhanz> or the thumbprint.
<Branden> ShackJack - How do I do this?
<weltschmerz> why does this say 24 and not 255?
<weltschmerz> For Full Read Write Permissions allowing any computer from 192.168.1.1 through 192.168.1.255
<weltschmerz> ./files 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<kitche> weltschmerz: /24 is the subclass
<Scunizi> !ieee1394
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ieee1394 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weltschmerz> kitche ?
<ShackJack> Branden: You might to google for more info, but you can edit whatever xmodmap you're set to use so the keys work right...  cat /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us-101   as an example...
<bulmer> rather /24 is the mask
<SoulPropagation> !1394
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1394 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weltschmerz> bulmer what's that got to do with 255?
<astro76> weltschmerz, /24 is another way of representing a bitmask of 255.255.255.0
<astro76> weltschmerz, it's the nuber of 1s
<ShackJack> Branden: I'm afraid I'm not intimately familiar with server setup (i.e. if it has config)... beside dpkg xmodmap --reconfigure ?
<bulmer> weltschmerz: it has got to do when subnetting..separating network from hosts
<FFForever> can i do an exact disk copy?
<kitche> bulmer: yeah :)
<jayde_drag0n> okay no matter what i try to install i get the error "dependancy is not satisfiable"
<FFForever> (even copy bad spots of a disk)
<vbabiy> Hey does any one know how to edit Filters in Evoulution
<blackjeebus> When I plug my Sprint Connection Card into the PCMCIA slot on this laptop [Dell Latitude D520] , the system immediately locks. But my Verizon one works perfectly. Is there something special I need to do for the Sprint card [Merlin S560] ?
<Branden> ShackJack - It don't seem to have any directories, when I cd home or anything it don't work.
<leperkhanz> I have zero idea what to do with this suddenly missing reiserfs partition.
<GamingX> Guys can you tell me any other IRC client for Ubuntu other than XChat, I am not able to start it up...
<leperkhanz> I'm open to ideas.
<FFForever> mount it?
<weltschmerz> astro76 interesting.
<leperkhanz> yeah, how?
<ShackJack> Branden: Ermm.. yeah, they're there :) try using forward slash   cd /home
<leperkhanz> there's no mount option in gparted.
<FFForever> !mount
<jayde_drag0n> gamingX: i'm using GAIM it seems to work beautifully .. but i'm a newbie
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<weltschmerz> anyone know what i would put in the blanks "network" and "netmask" to share something via nfs from nautilus's automated sharing system?
<weltschmerz> i'm assuming the mask is just 255.255.255.0
<leperkhanz> it's grayed out, where the mount should be.
<ShackJack> Branden: Also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xmodmap something something.... don't know exactly..
<leperkhanz> in gparted.
<kitche> bulmer: I probably meant subnet mask instead of subclass
<FFForever> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Scunizi> GamingX, irssi
<ProfessorTom> I've got an HP Pavillion dv6000. It's an X2...neither the Dapper 32 or 64 bit live CD will run nor will the Fiesty 64 Live CD. Any thoughts?
<Branden> ShackJack Ok thank you, I'll see what I get with the info you have given me.
<bulmer> kitche right o
<GamingX> I dont know how to install the plugin since I am a newbie too..
<ShackJack> Branden: Also maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FFForever> what gfx card?
<riotkittie> ProfessorTom: elaborate on "won't run".... how far do you get? can you boot the CDs?
<FFForever> (tom)
<dissection> GamingX: In Terminal, type "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<freebooter> So far i am loving ubuntu linux
<ProfessorTom> riotkittie: yes it will "boot" it got as far as loading the swap space and then quit, even when using the SafeMode
<ShackJack> O.K. I gotta go pick my kitchen floor tile - laters!
<GamingX> Gaim requires an IRC plugin, from what I have heard..
<ShackJack> GamingX: Nope...
<ShackJack> ProfessorTom: Did you check disk for defects or MD5 checksum?
<ShackJack> ProfessorTom: Could just be bad burn...
<GamingX> does Gaim allow file transfers etc.?
<thebigham> How do i install counter strike to ubuntu with a CD?
<dec0de> anyone installed the ALSA drivers for a Intel AC '97 sound card?
<ProfessorTom> maybe...but it's happened with all the discs...yet other CDs/DVDs I burn with that drive work. Very odd
<kitche> thebigham: wine /path/to/setup.exe
<ShackJack> GamingX: Check out http://pidgin.im/pidgin/home/ for deets (Pidgin is new Gaim) if you want pidgin - getdeb.net
<riotkittie> ProfessorTom: all the discs? you have burned multiples?
<leperkhanz> it has no flags, does it need a flag?
<leperkhanz> which flag?
<riotkittie> ProfessorTom: were they burned from the same source file ?
<cafuego> a dutch flag.
<leperkhanz> why would I be unable to mount it in gparted?
<nephish> anyone here use 64bit ubuntu with an AMD 64 ?
<thebigham> kitche: in the terminal?
<riotkittie> it's probably a hardware issue, though. rather than a bad burn. but check the MD5 to be sure.
<ProfessorTom> riotkittie: I burned the Dapper 32 and 64 bit versions along with the 64 bit version of Fiesty
<kitche> thebigham: yes
<jayde_drag0n> anyone who can help (and i know its annoying but pleas pm me.. i get lost trying to find your response) no matter what i try to install i get the error "dependancy is not satisfiable"  and i am too new to figure this out on my own from what i'm researching... if someone can walk me thru what i need to do it will be much appreciated
<ProfessorTom> riotkittie: will do
<nephish> What is your take on 64 bit ? stuff in the forums is kinda dated
<riotkittie> ProfessorTom: if youve burned three different versions and this is a recurring issue across the board, i'm going to say the MD5 is fine and its a hardware issue
<blackjeebus> No one with knowledge on PCMCIA issues?
<stewlatin> Can someone help me, I'm trying to update to 7.10 herd 2 and i get this message in my terminal "warning: could not initiate dbus
<stewlatin> current dist not found in meta-release file"
<riotkittie> you can install using the alternate CD, but i dont think there's a workaround that will work with the live discs :\
<r33ddl3r> I have a weird issue w/my CPU fan after updating to feisty... it... stops spinning as soon as the os starts to load. Havent really doen any extensive troubleshooting but wondering if anyone here observed the same behavior
<kitche> stewlatin: #ubuntu+1 for gusty support
<leperkhanz> should I try to mount the partition in the terminal?  If so what is the command?
<riotkittie> gusty? dear god. :X
<stewlatin> thanks
<thebigham> kitche: wats the path to the cd? =(
<dec0de> make *** [compile]  Error1 ... anyone got any insight why im getting this error?
<kitche> thebigham: umm whever it's mounted to :)
<Zambezi> Can anyone mention a torrentclient using libtorrent? rtorrent is one, but I need a name of another. I know there's a page, but can't find it.
<kitche> dec0de: that's not the error the error is before that
<bulmer> leperkhanz: what you trying to do?
<thebigham> what you mean mounted
* leperkhanz is morbidly afraid of text input, but if I can get my mp3s back.
<ProfessorTom> riotkittie: I think so to. What I'm wondering is if I use the text version of the CDs, will it actually install?
<thebigham> i have the actual CD
<leperkhanz> my reiserfs drive is unmountable in gparted.
<kitche> Zambezi: rtorrent is the only one that is active I believe the other ones died
<dec0de> kitche: thanks i didn't realize that
<r33ddl3r> thebigham, it is probably in /media/cdrom
<crysalys> what is gusty?
<kitche> thebigham: you most mount the cdrom first before getting the path to exe
<kitche> !gutsy | crysalys
<ubotu> crysalys: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Sensae> I just installed ubuntu server, and cannot install anything because aptitude and apt-get both try to install / update a bunch of packages, no matter what I try, and fails on the first.
<bulmer> leperkhanz: what you trying to do? with gparted?
<thebigham> how do i mount it?
<leperkhanz> it just suddenly disappeared from the desktop, and now I can't mount it in gparted.
<riotkittie> ProfessorTom: it *should*. everyone i've seen with issues with the live disc has been able to install with the text install just fine, and get it running, for the most part
<r33ddl3r> insert the CD.. it should automount it for you.. if not... "man mount"
<kitche> thebigham: if your on gnome double click the cdrom image on your desktop should auto mount it
<Zambezi> kitche, Oh. Cause a guy is looking for a webgui and I'm pretty sure there is one, but he can't find it.
<bulmer> leperkhanz: which partition is it you're referring to?
<r33ddl3r> ugh... "desktop"
<leperkhanz> bulmer any idea why it would have disappeared, /dev/sdb2
<thebigham> when idouble clicked it on the desktop, it opens up with file broweser
<thebigham> cdrom0
<r33ddl3r> thebigham, do you see yer files there?
<leperkhanz> my reiserfs partition with all my mp3s.
<bulmer> leperkhanz: is that a usb drive or usb device?
<thebigham> yeah
<thebigham> all of them
<riotkittie> r33ddl3r: why are you "ugh"ing "desktop"?
<Sensae> Anyone know why aptitude would try to update the system and fail on a clean install?
<leperkhanz> nope, SATA drive
<r33ddl3r> thebigham, then it is /media/cdrom0
<leperkhanz> internal.
<tupa> how do I setup xserver-xorg-video-unichrome driver, I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but unichrome is not listed in the driver section
<r33ddl3r> riotkittie, ever heard of ratpoison?
<entropie> can anybody explain me how to set up the fstab (with UUID) after a manual feisty setup (from chroot). I dont have a /dev
<bulmer> leperkhanz: cat /etc/fstab and see if that sata drive has an entry
<ProfessorTom> ok. Now I have an IRC question. If this is the wrong place to ask, just tell me where to go ask. How can I share my files such that people can do an @find and !nick filename ? is that a mIRC specific thing, or can that be done with XChat on Ubuntu?
<kitche> r33ddl3r: ever heard of dwm :)
<leperkhanz> OK.
<Maurox> Where do i can find the channel of differents OP ?
<riotkittie> ratpoison.... uhhh, err... uhmm. window manager, r33ddl3r ?
<jayde_drag0n> please can someone help me?? i can't install anything
<leperkhanz> # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<leperkhanz> UUID=96FE0261FE023A4F /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<bulmer> jayde_drag0n: what are you trying to install?
<r33ddl3r> riotkittie, right.. no "clicking" :)
<cables> jayde_drag0n, if you're more specific, we can help you a lot better :)
<leperkhanz> is the problem that it thinks it's a ntfs drive?
<Sensae> I can't install anything either. When I try to apt-get, it tries to update the system and fails
<bulmer> leperkhanz: you need to prefix a nick to your response or else it will be missed
<riotkittie> ah. no clicking. i vaguely remember that. i didnt use it for a long period of time. i thought it was.... ugly :x
<r33ddl3r> kitche, yeah... i'm using fluxbox now.. but its getting tooo... outdated
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: did you sudo apt-get install packagename ?
<Sensae> Yes, I did
<cables> Sensae, sounds like a package failed to install
<leperkhanz> bulmer: OK.  Is it a problem with ntfs-3g?
<cables> Sensae, what happens when you do sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<bulmer> leperkhanz: sudo mount -a
<r33ddl3r> Sensae, tried sudo apt-get install
<riotkittie> does anyone know off hand if the ati drivers (not the open source, but *ati* driver) will work with a x300 or whatever? i'm getting a "new" computer :o
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: I can do something simple like sudo apt-get install ee, and it will try to install about 80 xorg packages, and fails on the first
<riotkittie> and i want multimonitor goodness under linux.  :|
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: its hard w/ ATI.., but i think it can be done..
<kitche> riotkittie: so you mean fglrx it should
<IndyGunFreak> much easier w/ Nvidia
<cables> leperkhanz, if you're trying to use NTFS drives under Linux, try the graphical NTFS Configuration Tool (available in add/remove, not sure what the package name is)
<Sensae> cables: Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<riotkittie> yea, kitche. thats what i mean. thankies :D
<cables> Sensae, I'm not much of an APT guru so I'm afraid I can't help you.
<r33ddl3r> kitche, dwm - is that your choice?
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak:  yea i know :\  my husband hates his current nvidia card so maybe i can steal it
<Sensae> :/
<kitche> r33ddl3r: yeah I like how I have my desktop setup with three xterms and one firefox xterms on the bottom and firefox all the way across the top
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol, now you're thinking
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: what error message do you get when apt-get fails?
<m1r> has anyone worked with sabayon ?
<leperkhanz> bulmer, cables: No, I'm just missing this one drive for some reason.
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<kitche> m1r: wrong channel to ask that :)
<m1r> :)
<leperkhanz> bulmer, cables, just tried sudu mount -a.  Status unchanged.  Failed to mount several in use disks.
<m1r> srys
<cables> m1r, how 'bout trying... #sabayon :)
<r33ddl3r> riotkittie, I had an issue w/nvidia during the install.. it was erring, complaining it couldnt find any [Screens] 
<ProfessorTom> for a minute there, I thought m1r  was talking about Sybian LOL!
<bulmer> leperkhanz: reboot and see if it recovers
<m1r> ye lol
<leperkhanz> still no /media/sdb2 in my media directory.
<blackjeebus> When I plug my Sprint Connection Card into the PCMCIA slot on this laptop [Dell Latitude D520] , the system immediately locks. But my Verizon one works perfectly. Is there something special I need to do for the Sprint card [Merlin S560] ?
<leperkhanz> bulmer: tried that.
<riotkittie> mmm, lack of screens. that sounds like fun.
<leperkhanz> will try again.
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: were there any other errors before that error?
<m1r> well i uninstaled it, but now i cant access tty1-ttyx
<crysalys> sweet!  i just got Feisty! and now a new animal comes along!!  I love ubuntu
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Looks like normal operation, it's trying to install xubuntu-desktop plus all the dependencies
<bulmer> leperkhanz: yeah tryi it again..and maybe this time itll recover :)
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: have you tried this on another machine?
<oem> hola hay alguien de espaa o mexico por aca ?
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Tried which? Apt-getting in general or installing xubuntu-desktop as a package?
<oem> o alguien que hable espaol
<r33ddl3r> riotkittie, i'm sure your MB comes w/some type of on-board video chip (i860?).. just boot up w/that screen..then dlaod the nvidia drive, configure your xorg and kick-off the install
<cables> !es | oem
<ubotu> oem: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<thebigham> when installing counter strike source with a CD, it asked me to insert the disk 2, but i cant eject the disk 1 from the cd-rom, it says that disk is currently mounted, and could not be unmount because the device is busy
<Maurox> Is here an admin or op that could ban in other ubuntu channel ?
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: installing xubuntu-desktop as a package
<oem> ha ok
<oem> muchas gracias
<cables> Maurox, if you need an op, go to #ubuntu-ops
<Maurox> cables:thnks
<r33ddl3r> oem, de nada
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Yes, I did it on the same machine and it worked. Then I wiped it and reinstalled to set up a RAID, and now it doesn't
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: That's a bummer man!
<GamingX> Guys I looked up pidgin what version must I download
<Sensae> :/ Guess I'll have to reinstall with a xubuntu cd
<cables> GamingX, I'd recommend sticking with Gaim until Gutsy is released, but there's a good .deb from http://getdeb.net
<m1r> sabayon ppl sleep at this time :)
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: and I take it that you're using the same version of the OS that you had on the machine before?
<Sensae> Yup
<entropie> anyone can explain how to get the UUID of a partition wihtout /Dev?
<ProfessorTom> :(
<cables> GamingX, you can get it here (you need both pidgin and pidgin-data, both are on this page. Don't use the Album plugin or it'll cause crashes in this version) http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<FFForever> how do i burn an iso in ubuntu?
<ProfessorTom> you may get stuck reinstalling. Double bummer
<cables> FFForever, right click in and hit "write to disc"
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Not the end of the world, this install is half an hour old
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: there's some good news
<cables> FFForever, however, if you notice reliability problems with that burner, there's something you can do that may fix it.
<FFForever> what is that? (if there are any)
<Sensae> Now for a more general question. Is xfce light enough for a system with half a gig of RAM to run a server, or should I go with something lighter? (It needs to be able to surf the net, preferably firefox, and run a LAMP, svn server, samba, ftp)
<cables> FFForever, you mean the way to improve reliability?
<FFForever> yeh
<cables> FFForever, alt-f2 and type "gconf-editor"
<capitalist> i am dual booting on a mac and want to mount the other partitions, but i don
<capitalist> 't
<asc> Sensae: xfce is light enough for a system with 128 MB to run a server, but it kinda depends on how much you want to server.
<cables> FFForever, when that's open I'll tell you more
<capitalist> think i see it with fdisk -l
<FFForever> ok lemme write this disk real fast :P
<cables> FFForever, don't
<Sensae> asc: As in how much usage it will get?
<cables> FFForever, hold on
<cables> FFForever, you haven't fixed the reliability thing yet, so let's do that first
<asc> Sensae: Probably 256 would be good if you want to use firefox as well.
<crysalys> is there widescreen support for Feisty?
<cables> !res | crysalys
<ubotu> crysalys: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FFForever> i am on a slow computer so it might take a few mins 2 load.....
<FFForever> 126mb of ram :D
<cables> FFForever, okay, when the gconf-editor thing pops up just tell me and we'll continue
<cables> FFForever, have you tried Xubuntu?
<FFForever> i like gnome :)
<FFForever> and no
<cables> FFForever, ah, ok.
<Sensae> It feels almost the same as gnome, aalmost.
<FFForever> i don't like xcfs
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: I'm running SSH, Samba, Apache, Opera, Firefox, shells, XChat, as well a a print server on my Ubuntu box that is running 512 MB of PC 2800 on a Celeron
<asc> Sensae: Not sure about actual ram usage, probably 32-50ish on 128 MB, without paging a lot.
<FFForever> Sensae, xcfs is nothing like gnome...., and it "feels" noting like it lol
<cables> FFForever, you clearly haven't tried KDE. Now THAT'S different from Gnome.
<FFForever> ok its opened :)
<FFForever> i like kde :)
<cables> FFForever, if you like certain elements of Gnome, you can mix and match
<FFForever> reminds me of xp :P
<jayde_drag0n> is there anyone here who has a few minutes to spare for me and my problem??? please pm me... i get lost trying to find responses... and i am multi-tasking so i navigate from the window.. then i don't know if anyone is helping me.... but please.. i can't install anything... all i get is the error "dependancies not satisfiable"
<Falstius> I'm trying to find information about compatibility problems between the nvidia driver, a 7800gs and ubuntu 7.04.  Has anyone heard anything?
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Gnome or XFCE, or neither?
<jayde_drag0n> i'm a girl, a newbie, i'm nice and follow directions well i promise
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: Gnome. My bad
<cables> FFForever, now, in the configuration editor window, go to /apps/nautilus-cd-burner
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Well that's even better, leaves me without worries :p
<FFForever> ok
<cables> FFForever, in the right panel you should see a few options. You should then check off Burnproof and then exit the config editor
<tupa> how do I install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome driver??
<FFForever> burn proof is off :P
<tupa> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but its not listed
<cables> FFForever, turn it on then
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: I'll tell you what I've been thinking about: getting a CoreDuo2 with the 4MB L2 cache and 2 GB of DDR2
<FFForever> cables, thanks
<cables> FFForever, not so fast
<milllmannn> anyone know a good resource for setting up MYSQL and Postfix on Dapper?
<ProfessorTom> that'd run Ubuntu just fine
<elpargo> I know this is not windows but I think this happens a lot here, anyone knows how I can make the windows installer skip the MBR part
<asc> tupa: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome'
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: That's the current setup on my desktop
<crysalys> sorry i didnt catch that link.  is there support for widescreen in Feisty
<cables> FFForever, once you exit the config editor, hit alt-f2 and type < nautilus -q && nautilus > (yes, there are supposed to be 2 &s)
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: really? How does Ubunut run on that?
<Falstius> ProfessorTom: yeah, vista feels sluggish though with that setup.
<cables> FFForever, when that's done, you can go and burn your CD.
<ProfessorTom> Vista will always feel sluggish
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: I couldn't tell you, probably extremely smooth. It's running Vista.
<bign88> newbie here - need some help
<FFForever> kk, ill just reboot :P
<noiesmo> elpargo: not really but heres a guide to fix http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<FFForever> i need 2 put ram in neways :P
<ProfessorTom> just like every other version of their ***** OS
<elpargo> noiesmo: I know that it's just that windows won't install
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: pop in a Live CD when you got the time and report back
<crysalys> is there Feisty suppport for widescreen
<bign88> I want to install Umbutu, but I seem to have only the live CD
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: Sure
<elpargo> noiesmo: since the start of the disk is not windows it won't write the MBR in the first plac
<cables> bign88, that's all you need
<bign88> am I an idiot?
<elpargo> place*
<noiesmo> elpargo: windows likes to be on the primary drive and first partition are you trying to install to secondary drive
<conorkirkpatrick> What is the (apt-get) package name for sdl? (also sdl_mixer and image
<cables> bign88, just start the LiveCD and when it's booted up hit the Install button and go through the installer. It's pretty simple, if you need help just ask us.
<bign88> I want Winblows to go away
<ProfessorTom> bign88: there should be an "installl" shortcut on your Live CD desktop
<korrrrrrnn> ne 1 know where i can install drivers for geforce 6200.....it downloaded but only lets me run in 800*600
<bign88> yeah, but I am left with a no-flash cursor
<korrrrrrnn> if i try to go higher it freezes
<conorkirkpatrick> korrrrrrrrnn: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<cables> bign88, if you want to wipe out Windows, there's an option in the installer to wipe the drive. However, I recommend not doing that until you're used to Ubuntu.
<elpargo> noiesmo: yes it's moronic but I can't move my partitions so I'll have to reinstall the whole thing... ****** OS...
<Sensae> I'd probably be running ubuntu on my main if I didn't game, I'm thinking of picking up an acer laptop, nuking it and installing ubuntu
<cables> bign88, until you're sure you can do everything in Ubuntu that you want to do, I'd recommend dual-booting for a while
<noiesmo> elpargo: :(
<elpargo> Sensae: I was over it but got into a game so I need that **** again.
<bign88> I am a gambler and a tinkerer
<GamingX> I finished downloading pidgin, how do I install it?
<conorkirkpatrick> What is the (apt-get) package name for sdl? (also sdl_mixer and image
<conorkirkpatrick> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hail_Spacecake> does ls -l tell you the filesize of the files in a directory?
<bruenig> GamingX, what is the extension on the thing you downloaded?
<cables> GamingX, double click the pidgin-data .deb file and go through the installer
<cables> bruenig, I got this, I pointed him to a .deb
<bruenig> Hail_Spacecake, yes, ls -lh however will give you a more readable output
<bruenig> cableroy, k
<cables> GamingX, when that's done, do the pidgin .deb package the same way
<noiesmo> conorkirkpatrick: you can use apt-cache search packagename to find available packages
<bruenig> s/roy/s/
<cables> bruenig, heh, I'm untabbable
<Who_> s anyone have any idea why I might be getting very slow data transfer rates for two USB2 hard disks transferring data between them?
<cables> Who_, well, if they're on the same USB controller, twice the data has to go through
<exul8891> Hey, i just installed ubuntu for the first time (on a new laptop).  My video card is not support (nvidia geforce 8400m G), so the X video driver is not loading up.  My wireless card intel wifi 4965 AGN is also no supported. Anyone know of any ways i can get drivers for my wireless and graphics card?
<conorkirkpatrick> noiesmo: thnx :D
<cables> Who_, also, one may be slow
<Who_> hmm...and the odds are I just have one USB controller, right?
<Who_> (I am just using the ports on my mb, cables)
<ProfessorTom> Who_: with USB the ports slow down to the speed of the slowest device
<PJ> Alguem do Brasil ai ???????
<noiesmo> conorkirkpatrick: np
<cables> Who_, well, I think you can check in System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<Who_> So if I had _any_ 1.1 device connected it would bring the hard drives down? cables, ProfessorTom?
<GamingX> thanks can someone tell me how to make changes to the Ubuntu Bootloader
<ProfessorTom> Who_: 'fraid so. Welcome to USB.
<cables> Who_, definitely, because how can it write data to one faster than it can read from the other and vise-versa?
<IndyGunFreak> GamingX: what kind of changes?
<cables> Who_, even with 2 controllers you'd have the same problem really
<Falstius> Who_: ProfessorTom: I don't think that is true.
<dissection> I didn't know about this, about USB. Glad I'm lurkidling in the channel. I learn something new every now and then :D
<ProfessorTom> I say that because I was reading a thread on USB vs. Firewire yesterday
<Sensae> Does gparted support setting up RAID?
<GamingX> I have dual boot I need to change the default option to windows...
<Who_> cables: I was meaning - 1 usb 1.1 card reader, and THEN the two hard disks between each other... cables, ProfessorTom
<systemd0wn> Question, how do i update my kernel in feisty to the latest (2.6.22.1)
<Dinde> sunken: i think i'm damned, i did an usb key wich works well on my desktop computer when i try to boot it on my thinkpad it just display Boot Error
<noiesmo> GamingX: /boot/grub/menu.1st
<GamingX> what does it do?
<noiesmo> GamingX: is the menu list you can make changes there
<cables> Who_, well, either way, if one is 1.1, it's going to be slow whether they're on 2 controllers or 1. But with 1 it's even slower
<noiesmo> GamingX: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<cables> GamingX, to edit it hit alt-f2 and type < gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst >
<cables> GamingX, you probably want to read the comments in the file because I'm not sure how to set the default
<dec0de> anyone installed the cisco vpn client?
<aKKiLLa> USB vs FireWire all comes down to FireWIre being DMA (Direct Memory Access) which means it doesn't have to go through the CPU to access memory
<Falstius> systemd0wn: build your own kernel.  If you have to ask here, most like you're going to break your system trying to do it.
<Who_> cables: I have 3 nforce2 USB Controllers listed - but I notice that I've got both disks on the same one. WOn't do that again :)
<Sensae> ProfessorTom: I'm burning a disc right now, once it's done I can throw in a liveCD
<Who_> ProfessorTom: can I confirm - do you think that just USING a USB1.1 device (I.E having it plugged in) on a controller but not transferring any data between it and a disk will reduce all devices on that controller to 1.1 speed?
<dissection> noiesmo: in menu.lst is it harmless to only change the title of the OS's?
<LDZ420> In the scope of performance is there a best practice when it comes to the "location" of your swap partition?
<systemd0wn> Falstius, eh' i was just hoping that someone would have a link to a tutorial that has already been done.  If i do break it i can always boot with a live cd and restore the old kernel
<ProfessorTom> Sensae: can't wait!
<ProfessorTom> Who_: I think so, but that is just my limited understanding. Let me google it for you
<dr_willis> LDZ420,  Best = fastest access. would be across several hard drives. at the start of the drives (i think) or would it be at the end...
<sayers> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Who_> ProfessorTom: don't let me get so lazy! I'll do it!
<dr_willis> LDZ420,  i forget. :)  I tend to keep mine on its own not used a lot drive.
<Who_> ProfessorTomL Thanks though!
<Who_> ProfessorTom: - got name wrong - thanks
<noiesmo> dissection: you can change the title no probs
<Falstius> systemd0wn: you can leave the old kernel installed and just select it in grub (hit esc when grub is loading to see a list of kernels).  Assuming you don't accidentally wipe the old kernel.
<ProfessorTom> Who_: a blogging buddy of mine always posts links to google.com or wikipedia.com without linking the article. Pisses me off
<ProfessorTom> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB
<systemd0wn> Falstius, eh' i should be that stupid... *crosses fingers*
<LDZ420> dr_willis: thx  Doc
<dr_willis> LDZ420,  with a decent amount of ram. you should be rarely hitting swap
<Who_> ProfessorTom:  lol - _really_ annoying, isn't it. SOmetimes I wonder thogh - I think the first few 'www.google.com' responses I got probably helped me learn stuff...
<bign88> what prep work beside file back ups should be done before install?
<jayde_drag0n> professorTom: did you run out of time to help me?
<ProfessorTom> what's really aggervating about him is that he does it on LJ in threaded comments where we're DISCUSSING The ISSUE
<ProfessorTom> jayde_drag0n, no, I never got a PM from you
<LDZ420> dr_willis: yeah.. currently not an issue but I was thinking about if creating a server.. if there was a best practice
<bign88> heh
<jayde_drag0n> weird.. i typed in there
<dr_willis> LDZ420,  if you spread the swap out over several drives its suppose to be more efficient/faster. i hear.
<ProfessorTom> could me XChat. Let me try something
<bign88> faq
<jayde_drag0n> i can see you typing just fine
<jayde_drag0n> buit i don't think you can see me
<ProfessorTom> no....don't know why...let me hop on mIRC
<Who_> Righty: Can anyone help me get a decent bug report done on problems my SATA and RAID controller causes. I get hard (_really hard) crashes if using the sata drive
<jayde_drag0n> do you have AIM, msn or yahoo.. if thats not too much of an imposition?
<ProfessorTom> sure AIM
<jayde_drag0n> those seem to work fine with all of my contacts
<ProfessorTom> I'll put it in the PM window
<jayde_drag0n> thank you
<ProfessorTom> yw
<crysalys> what do I use to make MP3's from a music cd?
<Who_> crysalys: soundjuicer is installed by default on ubuntu
<exul8891> hey im installing ubuntu and the installer seems to be stuck 'installed br1tty-x11' is the screen its on.  Any idea what i should do? just let it sit?
<exul8891> been on that % for atleast 10 minutes
<aubade> You need to set up a profile for it to rip to MP3s if I remember correctly, defaults are for FLAC and Vorbis.
<Who_> crysalys: but you might need to add tools for encoding mp3s - are you familiar with the package manager for installing software?
<LDZ420> dr_willis: well if I decide to dig further on this issue I will create a wiki on it
<crysalys> Who: soundjuicer will create mp3's?
<noiesmo> !mp3
<elmo40> WinAmp not running
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Who_> crysalys: yes - if you talk to it nicely first: ubotu might have just helped you - have a look at the restricted formats page :)
<Branden1> Ok. I tried A LOT of steps, and still haven't got it to work. I when I press the | key, A comes out. What can I do to fix this? (Other keys that are wrong are: \ | ]  } [ { ; : ' "
<Who_> anyone help with the totally hard lockups with sata disks?
<Falstius> crysalys: soundjuicer will, but you need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse (for lame) and add a profile for mp3.  The important bit is this line in the profile: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc preset=1002
<Scout> Can anyone tell me about xgl and compiz.
<Who_> Scout: what do you want to know ?
<Scout> Minimum requirements.
<Who_> Scout: xgl is not used very much anymore. festy has 'aiglx' extension to the xserver. Min reqs are hard to define but you need a graphics card with good 3d support/drivers
<Who_> Souct: it runs fine on my GF4 mx400 AMD XP 1900+ w 512mb ram -m if that helps
<Who_> Scout: see above - typod your name
<tupa> does anyone here actually knows how to set up xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<rohman> hi
<tupa> somebody actually told me to change vesa for unichrome in xorg.conf but it didn't work at all
<rohman> can any1 tell me why I can't boot into any os. I installed wubi and it worked fine for 2 days, then crash and my laptop keeps restarting after os selection screen
<bullgard4> libcurl3 is a Multi-protocol file transfer library. What stands 'curl' for in its name?
<Who_> Scout: anything else?
<milllmannn> how do i test postfix?
<milllmannn> i just installed it
<thebigham> wats the best torrent program on ubuntu
<Falstius> thebigham: utorrent
<Who_> sata_promise module is loaded for me. I get HARD crashes - how can I troubleshoot them?
<thebigham> utorrent is for linux too????
<exul8891> Hey i just installed ubuntu for the first time, and when i tried to load it up - i get an X Server isnt working.  And im stuck in some commant prompt thing.  Any idea's or suggestions?
<kernco> thebigham: It works under Wine, but there isn't a native linux version
<Falstius> thebigham: I run it with wine
<scottDkoDer> ubuntu comes with a default torrent client.
<kernco> exul8891: did you look at the errors that X gave you?
<dr_willis> command prompt thing = the shell.
<leperkhanz> Nope, still missing this damned reiserfs drive.
<dissection> thebigham: I'm using BitTornado, its alright, but doesn't let you create torrents.
<Falstius> scottDkoDer: which is very slow
<Branden1> Ok. I tried A LOT of steps, and still haven't got it to work. I when I press the | key, A comes out. What can I do to fix this? (Other keys that are wrong are: \ | ]  } [ { ; : ' "
<GamingX> Hello guys, Can u do file transfer in Gaim as in mIRC?
<bobtheawesum> omg how cum itunes and MSN messenger and AOL arent in ur big huge software reposutry thingy???? u should put them in ther every1 will think that lunix sux if u dont have them!!!!!!!!!111
<thebigham> i like using utorrent on windows
<thebigham> how do i get it work on ubuntu
<dr_willis> thebigham,  use wine with it, or try ktorrent.
<leperkhanz> lol@bob
<leperkhanz> utorrent works under wine
<exul8891> kernco: i dont think it recognizes my graphics card (brand new laptop)
<osxdude|palmTX> thebigham: use wine (www.winehq.org)
<scottDkoDer> <Falstius>Is wine running utorrent faster?
<leperkhanz> that's what I use too, but beware the latest version.  utorrent is evil now.
<bobtheawesum> Thank you, thank you! That was purely for your enjoyment. You all rock!
<thebigham> i'm downloading ktorrent rite now
<elpargo> leperkhanz: deluge is great.
<rohman> can any1 tell me why I can't boot into any os. I installed wubi and it worked fine for 2 days, then crash and my laptop keeps restarting after os selection screen. Any clue as to why it is happening?
<leperkhanz> elpargo: Not compared to utorrent.
<Falstius> thebigham: sudo apt-get install wine && wine-config && wine utorrent.exe
<scottDkoDer> <Falstius>I've had experiences where no other client could connect to the net except the one using utorrent.'
<elpargo> leperkhanz: why not? they are only missing the webUI
<Falstius> scottDkoDer: yes, I think it is mostly because there is a hole in the firewall for it though.
<leperkhanz> What can I do about this mysteriously missing reiserfs partition?
<elpargo> anyone knows if I can move the start of a partition?
<thebigham> falstius:command not found =(
<leperkhanz> elpargo: Not even close.
<elpargo> leperkhanz... ok
<r33ddl3r> leperkhanz, there's no such thing as mysteriously missing...
<Falstius> thebigham: oops, that should be winecfg
<r33ddl3r> ... check it w/fdisk
<r33ddl3r> ... see if its there
<elpargo> leperkhanz: as in not showing in gparted and/or cfdisk and/or fdisk?
<bullgard4> elpargo: You could try the program gparted. But be careful and read its instructions for use.
<leperkhanz> it shows, but I can't mount it.
<scottDkoDer> <Falstius>  Frostwire work great with all local clients and compiz-fusion.
<r33ddl3r> leperkhanz, how do you mount it?
<dr_willis> leperkhanz,  and if you mount it manually what happens?
<elpargo> bullgard4: i'm there but it only lets me make it smaller/bigger not move it to the front or back.
<Falstius> scottDkoDer: yeah, wine utorrent and beryl don't get along well.  I would really like a native replacement.
<thebigham> Falstius: can you please give me the whole command again
<scottDkoDer> You can install it with Automatix, a very nice app to help insall / uninstall other apps
<leperkhanz> how do I mount it manually?
<dr_willis> automatix = PUKE
<dr_willis> :)
<dissection> Guys, my sound just got screwed. All I can hear is noise, and it isn't stopping. What do I do?
* elpargo agrees with dr_willis
<biotrox> can't mount dvd-rom
<elpargo> it may be
<dr_willis> leperkhanz,  sudo mount -t reiser /dev/whatever /media/whever   (or similer)
<r33ddl3r> mount /dev/sdb2 /somedir
<biotrox> halp
<bullgard4> elpargo: What do you mean with 'move it to the front'?
<biotrox> help
<Falstius>  sudo apt-get install wine && winecfg && wine Desktop/utorrent.exe
<elpargo> "nice" but it's messy
<Falstius> thebigham: assuming you downloaded utorrent to the desktop.
<biotrox> it said "no medium found"
<meatwad64> has anyone had audio problems here with a ad1986a...i keep losing the audio but was working fine and can confirm the speakers work in windows
<dr_willis> I dont even see automatix being needed much these days
<Branden1> Ok. I tried A LOT of steps, and still haven't got it to work. I when I press the | key, A comes out. What can I do to fix this? (Other keys that are wrong are: \ | ]  } [ { ; : ' "
<r33ddl3r> u sure its /dev/sdb2 ?
<elpargo> bullgard4: diskwise I got a small partition at front I want to "merge" with the other.
<r33ddl3r> do "fdisk -l"
<Falstius> my backup finished, time to break my system.  later.
<dr_willis> elpargo,  merging 2 data partitions to a larger one = not a good idea, or doable (i think)
<elpargo> dr_willis: don't worry I got backups of everything.
<dr_willis> elpargo,  you might be able to copy the data from #1 to #2, then delete #1, then resize #2
<panfist> I just installed xubuntu feisty on my laptop and everything's working fine, except it never returns from a suspend state. anyone have any ideas...?
<dr_willis> elpargo,  dosent help if its not doable at all. :) so...
<thebigham> Falstius: yeah utorrent.exe is on the desktop
<helloman> Hi, I'm about to install ubuntu on my sister's computer (god bless ubuntu), and I just want to make sure her wireless card is supported. "Intel Pro/Wireless 2915ABG" Can someone confirm this?
<elpargo> dr_willis, yup a good rsync is what I was thinking.
<leperkhanz> mount point does not exist
<elpargo> helloman, best support around :)
<dr_willis> leperkhanz,  then make it...
<r33ddl3r> mkdir /tmp/tmp
<dr_willis> 'the directory you are mounting a partition TO - MUST MUST MUST exist beforhand" :) repeate everyone!
<lobster> Does anyone know how to apply the same effect to a mass amount of files in Gimp?
<leperkhanz> you mean sudo mkdir /tmp/tmp
<helloman> elpargo, I'm a long time Ubuntu user, I <3 the #ubuntu irc. :)
<dr_willis> lobster,  the gimp has a scripting language that can proberly do it.
<leperkhanz> unkown filesystem type reiser
<r33ddl3r> leperkhanz, whatever... just that /tmp is writable by anyone
<r33ddl3r> drop -t reiserfs
<r33ddl3r> ... let it autodetect
<exul8891> Hey i just installed ubuntu and i get a message X server failed, then i go to commant prompt.  I tried to use 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' and now its telling me to insert 'ubuntu 7.04 _feisty fawn_ - release i386 (20070415)' so i inserted my ubuntu live cd, and nothing is happening.  Any idea's?
<bullgard4> elpargo: As far as I know gparted allows you also to merge two partitions. So you should be able to move in effect a partition to the beginning of a disk. But I repeat: "Be utmost careful when using the program."
<leperkhanz> wait, I might've got it working!
<elpargo> helloman, I was talking about the card, intel drivers are provided by them thru an opensource project..
<leperkhanz> sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdb2 /media/mp3z
<Who_> When my system has crashed how can I look at the syslogs from before the crash?
<leperkhanz> is what did it.
<biotrox> anybody... i can't get my DVD mounted help'
<dr_willis> exul8891,  edit the /etc/apt/sources.lst and comment out the cd entry. then do a apt-get update , then install the packages
<helloman> elpargo, sorry, "best support around", what do you mean by that?
<r33ddl3r> exul8891, edit your apt sources, comment out the first line
<elpargo> bullgard, any links as to how to merge I can't find it on the docs.
<jetscreamer> exul8891: wht he said
<thebigham> How do i install utorrent on ubuntu
<exul8891> k
<elpargo> helloman, intel wifi
<Nutubuntu> exul8891,  that's "sources.list"
<leperkhanz> and BAM shared on the network.
<helloman> thebigham "wine"
<leperkhanz> Will it automount on reboot now?
<dr_willis> thebigham,  doqwnload the exe some where,,, use wine /whaeverthe/exe/iis/utorrent.exe
<jetscreamer> thebigham: look at azureus, but i think i heard utorrent works in wine
<r33ddl3r> leperkhanz, did you add the entry to /etc/fstab ?
<leperkhanz> ummm.... what?
<helloman> elpargo, so it WILL work out of the box? :)
<thebigham> is azureus better or utorrent??
<helloman> thebigham, check out "deluge"
<r33ddl3r> leperkhanz, if you want it automounted.. you need the entry in that file
<dr_willis> thebigham, try them both.
<dr_willis> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jetscreamer> thebigham: azureus runs on java, so it's kinda native
<helloman> a native GTK torrent app.
<elpargo> thebigham, depends on who you ask.
<helloman> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search torrent
<Who_> anyone - advice on syslog reading?
<biotrox> !automount
<j9> hey thar linux nerds
<z49> hey thar linux nerds
<n8442> hey thar linux nerds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
-n8442:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-z49:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-j9:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
<thebigham> i have been using utorrent on windows, never try azureus
-j9:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-z49:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-n8442:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
<j9> hey thar linux nerds
<z49> hey thar linux nerds
<n8442> hey thar linux nerds
<j9> hey thar linux nerds
<n8442> hey thar linux nerds
<z49> hey thar linux nerds
-j9:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-z49:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-n8442:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-j9:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-n8442:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-z49:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-j9:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-n8442:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-z49:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-j9:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-n8442:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-z49:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-j9:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
<astro76> !ops
<elpargo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
-n8442:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
-z49:#ubuntu- hey thar linux nerds
<j9> hey thar linux nerds
<n8442> hey thar linux nerds
<z49> hey thar linux nerds
<j9> hey thar linux nerds
<n8442> hey thar linux nerds
<z49> hey thar linux nerds
<j9> hey thar linux nerds
<n8442> hey thar linux nerds
<z49> hey thar linux nerds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
<j9> hey thar linux nerds
<n8442> hey thar linux nerds
<z49> hey thar linux nerds
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR-m]  by numist
<numist> no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<numist> tell me when it shuts up
<Sensae> o.o
<sshock> I'm installing Feisty Fawn.  Would you recommend installing amd64, or stick with x86?
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<barosl> sshock, use x86
<dr_willis> sshock,  you got a need for 64? if not use x86
<numist> Amaranth: nalioth knows about it
<panfist> I just installed xubuntu feisty on my laptop and everything's working fine, except it never returns from a suspend state. anyone have any ideas...?
<Nutubuntu> sshock,  unless you have a specific and compelling reason to go 64 bit, stay with 32 bit
<sshock> cool, thanks guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<chowmeined> well
<biotrox> /joiin #kubuntu
<chowmeined> until i have my next machine with 8GB of ram, im not going 64bit
<Sensae> That's a compelling reason XP
<Who_> cables: You still there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<Who_> cables; I just noticed this in my syslog: LOADS of repeats of the follwing line:
<chowmeined> ram needs to be a lot cheaper
<Who_> Jul 18 04:31:16 localhost kernel: [12743.219588]  usb 2-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by numist
<helloman> Is the Intel PRO Wireless card natively supported by Ubuntu? (Out of the box?) I'm using an IBM machine, and hoping to switch over.
<chowmeined> id like to have 32GB of ram
<sarixe> ...
<biotrox> anyone won't help me..?
<helloman> why, chowmeined?
<moyer> just because i can see my screen right now doesnt mean i have the
<moyer>           correct video drivers installed does it? I have intel 82865G and
<moyer>           have read on wiki that its choppy and well, its not choppy now, but
<moyer>           if i run beryl or compiz it gets very choppy... i guess what im
<moyer>           asking is how do i find out if i have the right driver installed..
<moyer>           or find out what driver is installed
<elpargo> will ubuntu bark if I move /boot from hda1 to hda3?
<moyer> shit sorry.
<Dezine> I have a drive that I can't access.. I tried changing permissions but it says: chmod: changing permissions of `disk': Read-only file system and I still can't open it, opening the folder says "the folders contents could not be displayed".
<moyer> i meant that to be on one line
<dr_willis> elpargo,  not a good idea
<dissection> helloman: I've not used it with Ubuntu but when I installed other distros, it worked out of the box. I didn't need to do anything.
<chowmeined> helloman: so i can have all my stuff in ram
<Who_> Can anyone suggest why my USB hard disk keeps resetting itself? or getting reset?
<elpargo> Dezine, is that a removable media?
<dr_willis> elpargo,  you will have to tweak the menu.lst and  reinstall grub .
<metalac> hey guys i have some serious networking problem
<dr_willis> elpargo,  well perhaps tweak the menu.lst :)
<Dezine> no it's another hard drive in the system it's self
<metalac> fresh install and i can't connect wireless or WIRED
<pike_> elpargo: go crazy. move it to a flash drive
<bullgard4> panfist: This is a complicated issue. Post at least the relevant error messages of dmesg. Even this is often not enough information for a knowleable person to help you.
<elpargo> dr_willis, I'm out of good ones. I really don't want to reformat everything because of winblows.
<metalac> tried 2 different cards, dhcp and static and nothing works
<exul8891> anyone know what command do i use to edit, i did 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst/' and i get 'cannot open display'.
<elpargo> dr_willis, I did that on gentoo worked great, moved my install from a 5gb to a 10gb disk.
<metalac> i'm no newbie, but i am new to ubuntu
<chowmeined> helloman: i believe it is compatible
<helloman> Is the Intel PRO Wireless card natively supported by Ubuntu? (Out of the box?) I'm using an IBM machine, and hoping to switch over.
<helloman> oh, sorry.
<dr_willis> elpargo,  with the use of uuid in the files it may not  mind. but you may have to rerun update grub and fix where its to find the boot/kernel files.
<elpargo> pike_: sure ship me a 34Gb drive and I will.
<chowmeined> helloman: its not really a compatible with ubuntu thing
<Dezine> the folder is inside media instead of mnt for some reason
<chowmeined> helloman: its built into the standard kernel
<dissection> exul8891: I think you have an extra "/" at the end
<dr_willis> elpargo,  if you know grub.. go for it! :)
<helloman> the wierless card, chowmeined?
<chowmeined> the driver, i believe so
<elpargo> dr_willis, yea grub is my baby :p
<exul8891> dissection: i tried w/o the extra '/' too its the same thing
<dr_willis> elpargo,  so you can change its poopy diaper then whenit has a fit after ya move it. :)
<astro76> exul8891, try gksudo instead of sudo (should always do this for gui apps)
<helloman> Can anyone confirm that?
<pike_> helloman: best bet is to search ubuntuforums.org. a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org cardmodel  will yield best results typically
<pike_> helloman: or use livecd to test
<elpargo> in case someone is wondering this is what I'll do. I'm going to move /boot from primary 3 to primary 1 (which was swap), then merge sda3,4 and 5, and then split it in two.
<exul8891> astro76: now i get a new warning '(gksudo:5660): Gtk-Warning ** : cannot open disklay:'
<XiXaQ> heh
<exul8891> display*
<moyer> how do i see what video card linux is using?
<Dezine> If I unmount it it shows it as "74 GB Volume" so I try to open and it mounts and gives the error
<elpargo> exul8891, are u running that on a terminal?
<pike_> exul8891: are you at cli? command line? :)
<exul8891> i jsut tried to install ubuntu, and my x server failed so im at some commant prompt
<astro76> exul8891, sudo nano
<Dezine> Do I need to set mount settings?
<pike_> moyer: lspci -v or sudo lshw  you can lspci -v | grep -i vga  if youre lazy
<Dezine> or mount point?
<chowmeined> helloman: why dont you just try out the livecd?
<helloman> Is the Intel PRO Wireless card natively supported by Ubuntu? (Out of the box?) I'm using an IBM machine, and hoping to switch over. I've asked, but I haven't gotten a concrete answer.
<moyer> pike_ : thanks a hellof a lot i appreciate it
<exul8891> astro76: thanks aton, im brandnew to ubuntu
<chowmeined> helloman: you dont have to install anything, you can just test it to see if it works
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(exul8891/#ubuntu) Hey if it asks me to enter to the 'ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty fawn_ - release i386 (20070415)' is that just the ubuntu live cd?
<GamingX> Hello Guys Is there any package that can open .rar archives
<g0dd3ss> hai everyone can someone tell me if there is an easy way to get boot screen / login screen for feisty other than default poo brown
<metalac> anyone?
<scottDkoDer> <exul8891> The cd you used to install ubuntu with, or the livecd of the session you are running
<metalac> my network connection just won't work no matter what card i use, wireless or wired
<metalac> wired doesn't work static or dhcp
<chowmeined> g0dd3ss: yes
<exul8891> scottdkoder: okay because i tried that and its not working
<dr_willis> g0dd3ss,  install some of the other gdm login themes
<astro76> GamingX, unrar-free, unrar, or p7zip-full
<osxdude|palmTX> metalac: is it compatible
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> What OS hardware are you using?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: i'm using the card I used in another linux box that works just fine.
<scottDkoDer> <exul8891> May be a corrupt disk, ie scratches ect
<metalac> it's one of the el cheapo Netgear ones that have kernel driver
<scottDkoDer> metalac> with the same distro?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: no with Gentoo
<g0dd3ss> dr_willis,  thanks i will look 8-] 
<scottDkoDer> metalac> what distro was the other one?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: gentoo
<Dinde> No one can help me to deal with this freezy install of feisty over a thinkpad x60 laptop ?
<scottDkoDer> metalac> You said it ran on another system.  Were you running the same OS as the one you are having trouble with now??
<metalac> scottDkoDer: no i was running gentoo
<scottDkoDer> <Dinde> What?
<Branden1> Thanks for the help everyone. :|
<Dinde> scoot
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> You are going to have to be much more specific for me to help you.
<metalac> scottDkoDer: what do you mean? what do you need?
<elpargo> dr_willis, what should I do with the UUID?
<dr_willis> elpargo,  change it to the proper one. :) or use the /dev/hd## entry instead.
<Dinde> scottDkoDer: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 to my laptop with an usb cd drive. It's booting then i choose install and the computer freeze @ loading initrd.gz
<elpargo> dr_willis, how can i get the UUID?
<scottDkoDer> metalac> Describe your problem in detail, including OS and hardware or any other applicable info.
<dr_willis> elpargo,  use ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid to get them :)
<Dinde> I tried with live and alternate x86
<dr_willis> i was allready typing that when you asked.. heh
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<elpargo> dr_willis :) tx
<scottDkoDer> <Dinde> Did you check the cd for defects?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: got the 7.04 Ubuntu loaded it recognizes the card just fine, but it won't connect to my house network.  static config doesn't work, dhcp doesn't work
<Dinde> Same problem but it freezes @ Loading Kernel btw the CD is working nice on another computer
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> So you can 'see' your card but cant connect?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: correct
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> Do you know for a fact that the hardware you are using works? ie under a different OS/distro?
<Dinde> I also tried floppy=thinkpad noapic etc ...
<metalac> scottDkoDer: yes I pulled it out of the box running gentoo
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> Ok. So you are trying to use a known working card, but are both computers running GENTOO?
<Dezine> back again fighting my drive issue.. so.. I got it to mount and there's nothing there? It now says "unreadable".
<Dinde> I give up
<Dinde> Good night
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> hhaha most do
<metalac> scottDkoDer: no the one where it doesn't work is Ubuntu, thus i'm in this channel
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> just.... one step at a time.. everything can be worked out
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> Ok. Now we are getting somewhere.
<Dezine> arg
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> So your System->Prefernces->Network shows how many network interfaces
<metalac> scottDkoDer: 4 there are 2 onboard Nics, one onboard wifi and one pci one i put in to test
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> I'm sorry. can you be more informative?
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> What's a nic?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: Nic = Network interface card
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> LOL
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> now thats funny
<metalac> scottDkoDer: I have 2 wired ones onboard, one wired one in PCI slot and one onboard wifi
<Tama00> can i host wireless networks on wmaster0?
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> Ok. There may be a hardware conflict.
<metalac> scottDkoDer: then it wouldn't show up as working
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> And you are using a desktop I'm assuming?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: correct
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> "then it wouldn't show up as working" That's where you are wrong.
<metalac> scottDkoDer: well let me disable them
<holycow> i have one of those usb sticks with a protected partition.  on the other ubuntu box both partitions are detected and mounted, on this box only the protected one is detected and mounted
<Nutubuntu> dr_willis, I seem to remember you've been using VMware - is it possible to boot a newly-created virtual machine from a usb device rather than a cdrom?
<g0dd3ss> hi again so i got some new login theme thingys for feisty is there some way i can change the acutal boot screen? or maybe disable it so I only see the writing scrolly stuff?
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> You said its not working. Just because the computer can pull info from your hardware doesnt mean its functioning correctly.
<holycow> anyone else run into this?
<osxdude|palmTX> holycow: 2 partitions? on a usb stick?
<metalac> scottDkoDer: but it usually means there is no conflicts
<holycow> 2 partitions on a usb stick.  they come like that from the factory.  they are for windows retards as it contains encryption nonsense
<scottDkoDer> Disabling the interfaces through software wont do it.
<GamingX> I downloaded unrar 2.71. I dont know how to install
<astro76> holycow, any reason you don't want to reformat it?
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> Usually.
<holycow> astro76, it cannot be reformatted
<astro76> ich
<metalac> scottDkoDer: ok i dissabled the 2 onboard ones and no go
<elpargo> dr_willis, I forgot how to tell grub which file it needs to reinstall.
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  never tried that.. setting up vmware to use actual hardware devices/disks is somthing ive never done.
<holycow> yup
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> Is there anyway for you to test each peice of hardware by itself?
<elpargo> dr_willis, wsa it with a chroot?
<dr_willis> elpargo,  i always run 'update-grub'
<osxdude|palmTX> holycow: just delete the 2nd partition, and resize the 1st
<Nutubuntu> t/y dr_willis ... it's exPERimentin time, I guess
<holycow> you can't delete the partition
<metalac> scottDkoDer: well the PCI card I have works 100%
<elpargo> dr_willis, umm but I'm runnin this of the livecd
<holycow> its burned into the chipset
<dr_willis> elpargo,  from a live cd, chroot over, then perhaps run update-grub, may need to set up the right /proc and /dev also
<holycow> err flash chip i mean
<scottDkoDer> <metalac> I would recomend trying a live cd and removing some of the cards, if not all but one.
<scottDkoDer> Having 4 interfaces trying to do the same thing is just asking for trouble.
<osxdude|palmTX> holycow: Try. Any kind of a disk (except CDs)can have partitions.
<holycow> uh
<GamingX> Guys How do I install unrar?
<holycow> c'mon work with me here
<holycow> i'm not anoob :) thank you for that advice i appreciate it but i assure you it cannot be removed
<holycow> its burned into the flash chip, not 'recorded' on it
<astro76> GamingX, use synaptic package manager or sudo apt-get install unrar
<holycow> you physically cannot reflash it
<osxdude|palmTX> open it up, holycow :P
<osxdude|palmTX> no...dont
<elpargo> umm I'll have to do a lot of stuff better just load grub manually then fix it on the live system
<astro76> holycow, what kind is it out of curiosity? (partly so I don't get one ;))
<dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<g0dd3ss> hi again so i got some new login theme thingys for feisty is there some way i can change the acutal boot screen? or maybe disable it so I only see the writing scrolly stuff?
<holycow> astro76, i took it away from our staff because of that ... its a ...
<dissection> Is there a program in Linux similar to Adobe Imageready that'll let me slice images and save into HTML?
<holycow> huh its rubbed off, astro76 pretty much anything from scandisk i stay away from
<dr_willis> g0dd3ss,  you mean the 'splash' screen. i alwasy disable that by dedinging the menu.lst file and using the 'nosplash, nofb' options
<bullgard4> What stands 'apt' for in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<dr_willis> g0dd3ss,  in /boot/grub/menu.lst -------->   # defoptions=nosplash nofb
<osxdude|palmTX> holycow, buy  the same flash stick and compare
<dr_willis> g0dd3ss,  then rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<holycow> osxdude|laptop, i have 3 i took off of them
<g0dd3ss> dr thanks alot!! 8-] 
<dissection> dr_willis: http://wobzip.filetap.com/ <--- I use this, to unrar small files (online)
<dr_willis> dissection,  i tend to use 'unp' :) im lazy
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<holycow> trust me i've tried, its a great idea but its a protected partition to prevent windows bozos from screwing up their encrypted files
<astro76> bullgard4, Advanced Package Tool (as in apt-get)
<dissection> dr_willis: Ah, I see ;] 
<bullgard4> dissection: Ah, thank you for explaining.
<dr_willis> dissection,  hmm not sure that unp can handle rar's heh..never tried it..
<osxdude|palmTX> holycow: holy cow! well then the version of the box that on;y shows one partition mustt be old...
<osxdude|palmTX> *only/must
<holycow> osxdude|laptop, feisty
<holycow> its very odd, thats why i thought to ask
<holycow> i guess i'm the only one thats run into this
<holycow> i'll poke around some more
<bullgard4> astro76: Ah, thank you for explaining.
<Who_> Wow - I have a hard disk filling up dmesg with Jul 18 04:56:00 localhost kernel: [14225.389531]  usb 2-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<dissection> dr_willis: I tried it from the GUI and it couldn't unrar. I didn't try installing anything after I found the online tool to unrar since I needed it for really small files anyway.
<Who_> every minute
<Who_> any thoughts!?
<osxdude|palmTX> holycow they are both fiesty?
<dissection> bullgard4: You're welcome
<K`zan>  rsync -rpv --progress nimitz:/home/vw/public_html .  <<--- That should backup *everything* from the target directory, right?
<holycow> no the desktops that work are dapper, i run nothing but ltsp for production desktops
<osxdude|palmTX> itsp?
<holycow> you mean ltsp? no
<astro76> holycow, I'm reaching here, but I wonder if you ran dosfsck on the partition that isn't showing up
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Bad usb port /device
<Who_> scottDkoDer: damn - it is a new external hard disk caddy
<dr_willis> dissection,  i never use the gui to unarvhive stuff.
<Who_> but tbh - I suspect the disk inside
<holycow> astro76, i've never heard of that command so ... :) actually its funny you mention that, this is reminiscent of how ext3 behaves when it doesn't have a gracefull shutdown
<Who_> scottDkoDer: it's incredible it can actually copy stuff with that resetting every minute
<astro76> holycow, I had a firewire drive with fat32 partition not automount in feisty until I fixed some minor errors
<holycow> ah really?
<holycow> ohhh thats interesting
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> It may send messages out. Or it may be a driver issue.
<astro76> holycow, though I was still able to mount it manually
<Who_> scottDkoDer: buckups must happen somehow!
<holycow> you know i wonder if its running an fsck in the background before mounting?
<Who_> scottDkoDer: drivers for usb mass storage surely pretty standard and working by now?
<astro76> holycow, not that I'm aware of
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> What distro
<osxdude|palmTX> i'm sleepy. good night.
<Who_> scottDkoDer: feisty. I think the killer clue is that this disk used to bring the whole system to complete freeze when used via onboard SATA, with usb it just resets every minute
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Why are you worried about dmesg? It works doesnt it?
<scottie7> are there any known problems with slow external network access on Ubuntu 7.04?
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Why did you switch from sata to usb??
<Who_> scottDkoDer: it works VERY slowly. 4 hours to copy 8 gig is too long! it's a USB2 plus SATA disk
<holycow> Who_, i've seen similarly strange behaviour, i'm putting my money on the hd is nearly dead
<Who_> scottDkoDer: cos I got hard freezes trying to get data off the disk using sata.
<Who_> scottDkoDer: I put money on that too but Maxtor/Seagate MacBlast said it was all fine!?
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Yea I would recover everything off of that disk and not use it anymore
<Who_> scottDkoDer: that's what I'm doing - I just hoped I'd be able to do it faster than I am at the mo :)
<bullgard4> Are there alternatives to the gwget program to be preferrred?
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> It sounds like its limping.
<Who_> scottDkoDer: but a usb reset is MUCH better than a kernel freeze - really, it means I can get stuff off!
<towlieban> hi i need help with something ive got ubuntu installed on my laptop and every so often in gnome, it seems like the keyboard and mouse dont work and after a little while like 30 seconds it starts to work again. my right click doesnt work at all. how can i troubleshoot this type of problem ?
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Of course they would say that about their own product.!
<astro76> towlieban, wouldn't happen to be an HP laptop with a dead battery?
<towlieban> no
<Who_> scottDkoDer: I guess so - but it is designed to help them triage supprt requests - for real business with big orders - I doubt theyd fake it
<astro76> lol ok
<towlieban> its a macbook pro
<scottDkoDer> <towlieban> When and how did you install ubuntu? feisty?
<towlieban> i installed feisty
<towlieban> from the livecd
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> I wouldnt.
<Who_> probably the problem is higher level than their scan checks - so disk is fin but perhaps partition or something is busted - seem feasible?
<scottDkoDer> <towlieban> When did you download th cd?
<scottDkoDer> the
<towlieban> a week ago
<bullgard4> towlieban: Report the relevant dmesg message.
<Who_> scottDkoDer: I'm 1 yr into a 5 yr warranty - so I'll be sure they give me what I have paid for!
<towlieban> ok 1 sec
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Well most definitely.
<Who_> scottDkoDer: I almost feel sorry for it, watching my syslog keep turning up the messages!
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Hopefully it is a faulty drive, cause I wouldnt know what the problem was else wise
<Who_> scottDkoDer: yea - I hope so too - cos otherwise the linux Sata promise driver is bad too!
<g0dd3ss> ok so I have disabled the "splash" screen when I boot up with feisty is there some way to disble the splashy screen when I go to shutdown ?
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Is there a way to test it on another computer?
<Who_> scottDkoDer: not another one with a SATA connection
<alecwh> How do I restart Apache using the Terminal?
<GamingX> Is there an ebook reader .lit for ubuntu?
<Who_> I can check the usb on a mac or many other Ubuntu machines - but not till this data copy has finished
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Usb?
<Who_> and GOD KNOWS how long that will take
<Who_> yea, usb whereever
<dr_willis> g0dd3ss,  cant say taht i even notice a shutdown slpash screen...  i dont recall disablng it, but i sure dont have one
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Oh. lol
<dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g0dd3ss> dr_willis well not really a splash screen but the thing with the progress bar
<Who_> scottDkoDer: thanks for the help :)
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Tranfering using samba?
<alecwh> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<g0dd3ss> thanks i go read 8-] 
<dr_willis> g0dd3ss,  since i dont see such a thing.. :) no idea what you mean. heh
<Who_> scottDkoDer:...? go on? how would that work?
<dr_willis> that sounds like the bootsplash to me.
<g0dd3ss> dr_willis, ok thanks 8-] 
<GamingX> Guys an ebook reader for .lit files
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> What are you transfering your data to? or where?
<dr_willis> kernel boots.. bootsplash -> gdm login -->ya have fun
<Who_> g0dd3ss: you're talking about usplash - that's what is responsible for the shutdown screen
<Who_> scottDkoDer: oh - just to another hard disk of my Dad's temporarily
<erov> any ideas on a good, robust featured.. but SLIM (ie. older machine) bittorrent client? Azureus, bittornado.. no
<dibblego> is there any software to convert VOB files to a DVD iso image?
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Yea, better just let it finish.
<Who_> (scottDkoDer: also on USB but NOT constantly resetting itself/getting reset
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Hmm...
<Who_> If I'd known it would take this long I'd have done ESSENTIALS not media
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Ha ha
<Who_> I think I have a recent backup of most of it anyway - but I don't want to risk the photos and documents
<astro76> heh I have my photos backed up in 4 places
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Yup.  So if one drive's working and the other well, its probably that drive
<Who_> astro76: I iwsh I was that organised - tonight I struggle because it was the 'master backup drive' that is limping and struggling
<Who_> ohh..up tow resetting USB every 30 seconds now :S
<Branden> Can someone please tell me how to open ports on Ubuntu Server?
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, is there some kind of hardware compatibility database? eg, I want to know how well ubuntu supports motherboards on the nforce5 chipset.
<dr_willis> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Burning like the brightest flame.
<GamingX> Guys an ebook reader which can read .lit file?
<Branden> Can someone please tell me how to open ports on Ubuntu Server?
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Who_> scottDkoDer: yea - I'm tryinhg a desk fan to cool it now - see if that makes the reset less common - that would be mighty interesting (yes, I'm out of _real_ ideas :)
<dr_willis> Branden,  depending on what you are doing.. iptables is the command that handles all that stuff
<Branden> dr_willis I just want to open ports.
<rhoruns> hmm.. why aren't my windows brought to the front when an application opens, or an existing application opens a new window/dialog?
<peeps_work> so I installed java 5 sdk, but I can't figure out what the dir is for it
<dr_willis> Branden,  thats rather 'vague'  - as far as i know no ports are closed by default.
<dissection> Is there a program in Linux similar to Adobe Imageready that'll let me slice images and save into HTML? Sorry I don't know if someone had responded to this question already. I don't have scrolling enabled.
<Branden> dr_willis I saw that all ports were closed by default
<AzMoo[w] > hrm, wiki.ubuntu.com isn't responding to my request :(
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Is the "time left" going up or down?
<rhoruns> dissection, GIMP may be your answer. but im not sure :)
<dr_willis> Branden,  not exactly.. No 'services' run accepting stuff.. thus none are 'open' in that theres nothing running on them.. they are not blocked.
<asc> Branden: That's correct. Generally, the way to open a port is to use a program that listens for connections on that port.
<nomin> dissection: did you try gimp?
<dr_willis> Branden,  you may want to clarify exactly what ports/services you are refering to...
<peeps_work> where did my JDK go?
<asc> blocked, closed... whatever. Non-open by default.
<GamingX> How do we install firestarter?
<Madpilot> dissection, I think the gimp can do something similar - not sure, though.
<dissection> nomin: Yes, I use that already but I didn't see any option for slicing images
<Branden> I want to use Putty (SSH) to access my computer
<Madpilot> GamingX, via Add/Remove or Synaptic
<dr_willis> 'not open for business' vs ' road blocked' :)
<dissection> Are there any other alternatives? Perhaps even a commericial software?
<dr_willis> Branden,  then install the ssh service.
<dissection> *commercial
<Branden> Ok. Thank you.
<dr_willis> Branden,  simple eh? :)
<astro76> Branden, install openssh-server
<Branden> Yes.
<Branden> Thank you.
<dr_willis> Its amazing how good an answer ya get when ya ask the right question.
<xoRock> need help, is there a ink counter reset-er for epson printer, something like this in windows http://www.ssclg.com/epsone.shtml
<kyja> Branden, you can also use the terminal to ssh
<Madpilot> dissection, the gimp has pretty good documentation - have you had a look thru it?
<Who_> scottDkoDer: it's FINISHED!
<peeps_work> i need to know the directory that a package was installed to
<Branden> How?
<Fedman> Can anyone help me set the mac address for my lan card
<astro76> !mtink | xoRock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fedman> I tried the guide from here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Great.
<DarthShrine> dissection, There's the "Py-Slice" filter in The GIMP which may do what you're looking for..
<astro76> !info mtink | xoRock
<ubotu> xorock: mtink: Status monitor and configuration tool for Epson inkjet printers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.14-2 (feisty), package size 154 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Newbie_Dude> I just downloaded OpenArena 0.7 but not really sure how to install it. It's a ".deb" file, how to I open and install a ".deb"?
<dissection> DarthShrine: Okay :)
<Fedman> but it doesn't work
<kyja> Branden, you do ssh <user>@address
<Madpilot> Newbie_Dude, try just double-clicking on it.
<Who_> scottDkoDer: bedtime now, really!
<xoRock> astro76, nice dude, thx!
<Who_> scottDkoDer: thanks
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, it's available in ubuntu's repos
<rhoruns> can someone help me get my windows to quit playing hide and seek? :) when ever i open a new application, or when ever window is opened, it doesn't bring itself to the front
<Branden> I want to access the computer, not the computer acess another computer
<scottDkoDer> <Newbie_Dude> Use dpkg -i pkg.deb
<scottDkoDer> <Who_> Later
<astro76> xoRock, FYI, I found it with apt-cache search epson
<kyja> Branden, it will then connect and propt for password. also you can ftp with terminal... do ftp and then get help to find out the commands to connect and work it
<Bogaurd> everytime i try to modify paritions on a drive, using gparted, ubuntu decides to automatically mount the partitions midway through, and the operation fails. how can i disable this automounting?
<astro76> !info openarena | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> newbie_dude: openarena: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (feisty), package size 747 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<xoRock> astro76, okay ^^
<Newbie_Dude> astro76: That's the older version I downloaded 0.7 :) more player models and maps
<kyja> Branden, true, putty will do the same if your not on another machine with bash
<Newbie_Dude> astro76, Madpilot, scottDkoDer: Thanks, I got it to work :) I thought I had to type "chmod" or somethin like that :P
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, ok you can double-click it, or dpkg -i
<Madpilot> Newbie_Dude, not for debs
<kyja> bedtime, but I hate to leave beryl it is so purty :)
<kyja> night
<Branden> Ok. So what do I need to get on the Ubuntu Server machine so I can acess it with my Putty on a remote machine?
<Newbie_Dude> Madpilot: i think i like debs, so easy to install :O
<astro76> Branden, openssh-server
<nomin> dissection: http://websiterepairguy.com/ebooks/gimp/How_Slice_Image.html
<kyja> Branden, search "ssh" in the synaptic pachage manager look for openshh
<kyja> yes or sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kyja> nigfht
<Branden> I did that.
<nomin> dissection: I use google alot to find out how to do things on linux.  Also search ubuntuforums.org with google to find lots of good stuff.
<Branden> And, it still don't let me connect to the machine
<kyja> Branden, the server may not have started. you might have to restart, or perhaps there are firewall issues
<Madpilot> Branden, you might need to tweak your router settings
<ThanatosDrive> Is anyone else having issues sending files over gaim?
<Branden> Ugh! My router... I hate it! lolz
<astro76> Branden, can you ping the ubuntu machine from the windows machine?
<wastedfluid> I'm at a loss. I  can not get alsamixer to work to save my life on 7.04 w/ an acer 5100.  is there other programs I could use to handle sound.. outside of alsa, for say mplayer, and etc?
<Branden> OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
<Branden> I got it
<astro76> Branden, cool, you can also do sftp or scp now (for windows filezilla or winscp)
<ThanatosDrive> Speed seems choppy on Ubuntu. Probably my lack of RAM and a better GPU, probably?
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, more details? what's choppy?
<Madpilot> ThanatosDrive, how much RAM is a 'lack of RAM'?
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Wow it seems you're always around to help! Anyway, it just seems slow. Programs take some time to open, flash applications don't run well on FF, gaim seems...funky. In fact the only program I find that rivals the speed of opening/running the same in Windows is VLC.
<word> on ubuntu how do you tell what version you have?
<Madpilot> word, System->About Ubuntu
<ThanatosDrive> Madpilot: I'm on 3x128MB RAM. That makes 384MB, but they're all different brands, so speed issues between RAM could cause some slowing down.
<astro76> word, lsb_release -a
<ThanatosDrive> Madpilot, astro76: I'm on Feisty Fawn, with a GNOME desktop, BTW.
<word> Thanks, tryin to help a guy running ubuntu while i sit on kubuntu heh
<Madpilot> ThanatosDrive, 384 isn't a lot these days. Gnome is getting faster all the time, but still... you might want to consider switching to Xubuntu, if adding a chunk more RAM isn't an option.
<ThanatosDrive> Madpilot: I'm hoping to grab dual 256's (my mobo can only handle 512MB). Do you think 512MB is adequate to smoothly run GNOME or KDE?
<rhoruns> anyone know how i can set my windows to auto-bring-to-front whenever i open an application?
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, I'd say it's the minimum
<Madpilot> ThanatosDrive, I'd say 512 is the minimum for either - do you have a swap partition too?
<Newbie_Dude> wow open arena 0.7 is great, much better than the repository 0.6
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Dang. Looks like I'll have to wait for college to get some kind of decent PC.
<ThanatosDrive> Madpilot: Yeah I do. Don't know how large it is though.
<asc> ThanatosDrive: 384 is plenty. Gnome works fine on 256.
<ThanatosDrive> asc: It may work fine, but I'm looking for fast, as well.
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Well, if you open too many programs it will get slow. :p
<ThanatosDrive> After all, I swiched to Ubuntu just to learn C, because I hear it's a better environment and most programming occurs on Linux.
<asc> ThanatosDrive: The system can take up to 400 MB of RAM if you have enough to spare, but it can get down to like 64 before it starts paging much.
<Madpilot> ThanatosDrive, a /swap partition should be around twice the size of your RAM - that said, I run with 1GB of RAM and no swap at all, and don't often even fill up all the RAM...
<asc> I have 768 and it never touches the swap.
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, type free -m
<rhoruns> i have 2GB of ram, does that mean i should have 4GB of swap?
<TaJMoX> rhoruns: heavens no
<rhoruns> haha ok
<TaJMoX> twice the ram is not a good idea for swap anymore
<astro76> yeah starting at 1GB -2GB ram you don't really need swap
<asc> <-- Thinks there's no reason to have more than 384 swap.
<rhoruns> ok :)
<astro76> although if you want to hiberate you do
<asc> except hibernating
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: You want me to paste?
<asc> :p
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, sure
<ThanatosDrive>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ThanatosDrive> Mem:           376        371          5          0         25        109
<ThanatosDrive> -/+ buffers/cache:        236        140
<ThanatosDrive> Swap:          839         78        760
<TaJMoX> My rule of thumb for swap is: 2GB - RAM = Swap
<astro76> sorry, should have mentioned
<astro76> !paste ThanatosDrive
<ThanatosDrive> pastebin, I assume?
<astro76> !paste | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TaJMoX> depends on what you're doing though.   if you're rendering or doing math, then have more
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, so you're swapping, that's the problem
<rhoruns> now, can someone kindly point me to the app that'll let me force new windows to be brought to the front? :)
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: How do I get to fix this problem? If there is a fix.
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, more ram ;)
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone use Pidgin? How does it compare to GAIM? Better/Worse?
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Gah. Okay.
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, and maybe try xubuntu as Madpilot suggested
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: I'm planning on adding an ATI Radeon 9300 as well, do you think that'd help?
<astro76> in the interim
<astro76> not at all
<ThanatosDrive> ?
<ThanatosDrive> Is that directed to me? The 'not at all'
<TaJMoX> Newbie_Dude: i like pidgin more - less buggy
<astro76> yes, that will only improve 3d graphics
<TaJMoX> Newbie_Dude: plugins are cooler too
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, and with your ram games fancy games probably won't do too well
<ThanatosDrive> TaJMoX: What bugs does gaim have?
<TaJMoX> <3 ubuntu
<Newbie_Dude> TaJMoX: thanks i'll check it out
<TaJMoX> ThanatosDrive: on several computers i run, gaim closes unexpectedly during heavy use
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Do I need to install Xubuntu, or can I just gra the xfce4 desktop environment?
<rhoruns> ok, if my window problem can't be fixed, then can someone help me get my sound working? apparently SB Audigies support ALSA, but i'm not getting any sound what-soever
<TaJMoX> ThanatosDrive: i  installed the xfce4 package - i love xfce
<astro76> rhoruns, have you checked mixer levels/mute settings?
<rhoruns> yes
<rhoruns> they're all at max, and unmuted
<TaJMoX> ThanatosDrive: that includes thunar, the file browser, and the xfce4-terminal and stuffs
<TaJMoX> installing xubuntu-desktop package will take like hundreds of un needed megabytes
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Either works, but Xubuntu will use less disk space, if that's a concern.
<Frawgie> anyone know how to get xchat to show the list of people in a given room?
<ThanatosDrive> TaJMoX: Will that affect my already set GNOME settings?
<asc> (rather than having gnome-desktop /and/ xfce4)
<rhoruns> yes Frawgie, drag that little thin baige line on the right :)
<asc> ThanatosDrive: xfce4 uses a different settings daemon than GNOME. Your gnome settings should remain the same, but they won't be used.
<Frawgie> oh, lol, thanks
<rhoruns> :D np :)
<TaJMoX> rhoruns: you get sound with esd or oss ?
<rhoruns> have not tried, i will now
<ThanatosDrive> asc: So basically I lose the settings, etc?
<ThanatosDrive> asc: I mean, they're still there, but none is used...that's about the same as not having them, yeah?
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Yeah, pretty much.
<TaJMoX> ThanatosDrive: nope - you just run the xfce session at login and it works perfectly - run all your gnome/kde apps too - that's what i always do is install regular ubuntu then install xfce4 for my main desktop manager.   its way faster and minimalistic
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Xfce has equivalent control panels for most things.
<TaJMoX> you wont lose anything...  you'll lose your gnome panels you know
<ThanatosDrive> asc: Will I have to reinstall things such as ntfs-3g, or Java Desktop Environment?
<asc> ThanatosDrive: No.
<ThanatosDrive> asc: Can I choose which environment to boot into/
<TaJMoX> yes
<ThanatosDrive> Ah.
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Yes. You can select at the login screen.
<TaJMoX> at the login screen choose session
<ThanatosDrive> I'm at the download screen now, but I'm not sure where to go from there.
<scottie7> are there any bonafide network gurus here?
<scottie7> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/126711
<ThanatosDrive> I assume the graphical installer?
<asc> ThanatosDrive: You can do 'sudo apt-get install xfce4' in a terminal.
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, just like installing any other package
<Frawgie> emm, ok, im tryin to install this here package and it tells me i dont have the kernel source installed....anyone know what package that is right off the top of your head?
<bobgill> What does totem use, xine or gstreamer?
<varka> bobgill: you can choose
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: I've come to realize Ubuntu is all about ease of installing. Everything I need is all in 'sudo apt-get'
<bobgill> varka: how ?
<Frawgie> nvm, found it
<varka> bobgill: depends on what package you install, totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<cozby> ok, i just ran apt-get install nfs-server etc.. and now I haven't a clue where it installed to?
<cozby> is there a defualt location for apt-get installs?
<cozby> like BSD ports puts everythin in /usr/local/, what does ubuntu do?
<bobgill> varka: ah ok I see it in Synaptic now I have gstreamer, thanks :)
<Bob_le_Pointu> => /var/cache/apt
<rhoruns> dangit.. i cant get any of my sound crap to work
<Bob_le_Pointu> => /var/cache/apt/archives maybe.
<cozby> Bob_le_Pointu: um ok
<reed026> hello, is ubuntu.com down for everyone?
<reed026> I did a ping test and it says the server is offline
<rhoruns> working for me :)
<astro76> works
<asc> Not for me. rhoruns, ping it and give us the ip?
<rhoruns> how do i ping in linux? lol
<astro76> ping
<Bob_le_Pointu> ping
<astro76> :p
<reed026> that is weird. I can visit everything else so I figured the server is down
<asc> applications->utilities->terminal, 'ping ubuntu.com'
<Bob_le_Pointu> 64 bytes from arctowski.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.158): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=46.0 ms
<rhoruns> 82.211.81.158
<rhoruns> works :)
<asc> nothing
<rhoruns> weird
<reed026> think it's an IP Ban?
<asc> Not for this many people.
<reed026> Or something to do with out ISPs?
<Lazureus> what's the command again that lets you change video drivers from console?
<asc> Some sort of network error in any case.
<asc> Lazureus: Probably 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Lazureus> yeah that
<reed026> Very odd. I was going to try to download a fresh copy of Ubuntu Server for my old machine, as I was attempting to install it from my old 7.04 cd and it gave me checksum errors
<Lazureus> and what's the command to attempt to start x again when it didn't make it in after changing video card?
<BlackChaos> wonder y i had 2 register
<BlackChaos> anyways
<BlackChaos> i need hlp
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, ask an actual question if you want actual help...
<BlackChaos> i just installed Ubuntu on my vista box but at start up when grub boot menu starts up i get all these things and all i want it 2 say is windows Vista preimum and Ubuntu
<Lazureus> hmm what's the command that lets me restart x or whatever when stuck as root in console mode?
<oldude67> startx
<BlackChaos> lol 1st time ive seend this channel so quiet
<|GraBBer|> Lazureus, /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<BlackChaos> usually its flooded wit ppl needing hlp
<r00723r0> i have ubuntu 64-bit and i need to install flash
<r00723r0> how do i do this
<BlackChaos> i know that i have 2 open the grub boot menu txt but wats the command
<Lazureus> there it goes
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, the various grub options are mostly for recovery if something goes wrong - you probably want to leave them in place...
<Lazureus> startx got me in x but it was using default themes and stuff
<davina> BlackChaos, u need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and take out the extra ones, then run grub, type in root (hd0) then setup (hd0) then quit and reboot
<reed026> r00724r0 if you want a flash player, just download it through Firefox
<RAOF> r00723r0: In Gutsy, it's "sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash"
<r00723r0> no no not gnash
<BlackChaos> hmm i under stand but here is the thing
<slavik> anyway for grub to be able to see sata drives?
<r00723r0> gnash is a horrible replacement to flash
<|GraBBer|> Lazureus, Because you're in X as root now. =)
<RAOF> r00723r0: Heh, not in gutsy.  Works for youtube :)
<BlackChaos> im new 2 linux and im scared that if i do something wrong in the grub menu txt thing that i will mess my pc up
<r00723r0> hmm
<Lazureus> oh lol
<r00723r0> and how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<shingouz> hmm.. who's the bot i can bomb with questions?
<RAOF> r00723r0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205 is what you're after
<Lazureus> ok, so beryl is broke, how do i get it to work with the new drivers i'm using?
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, then leave grub alone...
<Lazureus> any time i tell it to use beryl window manager, it constantly and instantly goes right back to metacity
<r00723r0> but how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<Lazureus> and does nothing
<reed026> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<davina> black chaos, dont worry, u can recover any mistakes by booting from the Ubuntu Live CD
<rockets> Anybody played project starfighter? It seems to get laggy on me all of the sudden
<shingouz> reed026: thanks
<BlackChaos> but i dont want it 2 say all those things cause my mom uses this and she is not very pc friendly so i want it 2 be easier 4 her
<BlackChaos> i already know wats the differ but she dont
<RAOF> r00723r0: You don't, not yet.  It's in development, and not guaranteed to not kill babies
<r00723r0> i hate babies
<BlackChaos> kill babies huh
<BlackChaos> wtf
<BlackChaos> u hate abies
<BlackChaos> lol
<r00723r0> and i used to have gentoo ~amd64
<cozby> Bob_le_Pointu: /var/apt/cache/archive/ only contains the .debs of installed pkgs
<r00723r0> i'm fine with trollips eating my CPU
<slavik> BlackChaos: here's what you do: set ubuntu to boot by default, disable menu and set timeout to 0. DONE!
<RAOF> BlackChaos: Saying "destroy your data" is less punchy
<reed026> Grub is a bootloader that gives you the option to choose which Operating System you wish boot. If she wants to use Vista at bootup she can choose Vista, if Ubuntu then Ubuntu.
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, if she only ever uses one of the OSes, you can set grub to just automtically boot to that - then you have to hit "esc" to get into the grub menu for the other options
<BlackChaos> yes but i want it 2 look neat
<BlackChaos> and organize
<slavik> BlackChaos: what does your mother use the PC for?
<Bob_le_Pointu> cozby: Sorry then, I didn't understand your question, what do you want ?
<BlackChaos> i want to hide all the other things and 2 just say windows vista and ubuntu
<ThanatosDrive> To restart in xfce4, I can't just click 'Switch user' huh? Do I need to Ctrl+Alt+Bckspce?
<slavik> BlackChaos: please see my previous suggestion
<BlackChaos> my mom uses mostly for just browsing the net, shopping and email
<slavik> ThanatosDrive: no
<cozby> Bob_le_Pointu: I want to find out where/if my apt-get install nfs-user-server got installed? I don't see the nfsd binary anywhere
<slavik> BlackChaos: she doesn't need vista
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Use the 'logout' option in the shutdown screen-thing.
<ThanatosDrive> Also i noticed switching users has the nice function of continuing playing of music. Cool =D
<BlackChaos> thats the only thing she knows how 2 use
* slavik 's mother can't tell the diff between windows and ubuntu :P
<slavik> BlackChaos: I am sorry but I am getting very angry ... just show her where the firefox icon is and be done with it
<BlackChaos> and she's not good wit pc so im not gonna force her to learn a new os when it took her like a freaking year to learn how to use windows
<metrix> where do I set my language and lc_all variables?
<|GraBBer|> Lazureus, /etc/init.d/?dm start|stop|restart starts X normally, startx starts X as the user you execute it as. =) Well, depends on what version of Ubuntu you run. If Edgy I must say I personally don't know of any good howto as I haven't changed the driver in Edgy.
<reed026> The only difference my mother can tell between XP and Ubuntu is that Ubuntu doesn't have Spider Solitary and I can't seem to find a "free" copy for linux
<slavik> BlackChaos: she has to learn a new OS either way, unless she already knows how to use vista, besides, what does she have to learn? how to click on things to get firefox open? please tell me you are kidding
<varka> reed026: run it with wine
<Bob_le_Pointu> Ah...
<r00723r0> you said that gnash actually works in gutsy?
<tupa> I'm having trouble with xserver-xorg-video-unichrome, I tried setting via, and unichrome instead of vesa in xorg.conf but X doesn't work
<scottDkoDer> <reed026>aislerot solitar has all kinds of solitare
<BlackChaos> how do u get angry when ive been trying 2 do this and i cant so im the one that should be angry ur just sitting there typing while im trying to fiqure this out cause ive never used linux before in my life so im trying 2 adapt 2 this
<rockets> ah fixed it
<rockets> fulscreen is lame
<yigal> stir it up little darling
<RAOF> r00723r0: Yes, it does.  It's still not a complete flash replacement, but it's pretty good
<tupa> I also tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-conf and setting via as the driver, but no luck
<r00723r0> rockets: for a second there i thought your name was "root sex"
<rockets> lol
<r00723r0> RAOF: plays games?
<andrupal> Having ubuntu installation woes:  The Grub installer keeps hanging.  This is attempt at dual boot, Feisty and Windows XP.  Anyone know why this is happening or how to fix?
<scottDkoDer> <reed026> Applications->Games->aislerot. Check it out
<astro76> |GraBBer|, ahh now I see the utility of invoke-rc.d
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, please use English, not AIMglish. It's "to", not '2'...
<BlackChaos> k so can ya just give me the command 2 bring up the grub boot menu txt
<holycow> BlackChaos, its hard to do tech support, burnout sets in quickly
<Bob_le_Pointu> cozby: you can see that with synaptc, I don't know how to do it in terminal.
<r00723r0> rockets: oh well, the two things i think about most
<tupa> it is supposed that xserver-xorg-video-unichrome replaces via, but I got no luck
<slavik> BlackChaos: what exactly are you trying to figure out (NOTE: you need to have a REALLY good reason to mess with the grub menu)
<holycow> thats probably the best explanatin
<RAOF> r00723r0: Don't know, haven't tried :)
<reed026> wow it has Spider too. Hehe thanks scott. Never even realized it :)
<yigal> r00723r0: definately
<BlackChaos> i do
<slavik> BlackChaos: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BlackChaos> k thx slavik
<slavik> BlackChaos: I can prove that you don't :)
<|GraBBer|> astro76?
<cozby> Bob_le_Pointu: k, thx
<BlackChaos> dont wat
<davina> u might want to save to current version first tho BlackChaos
<ThanatosDrive> I never got the option to pick xfce4
<ThanatosDrive> Booted straight into GNOME
<astro76> |GraBBer|, it doesn't matter what display manager you have, invoke-rc.d servicename restart, although I like your ?dm also ;)
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Did you login at any point?
<slavik> have a good reason ... changing the way the menu looks for someone when you don't have a good grasp of what it is supposed to do and why it has extra things is not a good reason
<ThanatosDrive> asc: Yes.
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone, in gnome, is there a way to make the hide panel buttons, and desktop switcher transparent?
<|GraBBer|> astro76, Aaahhh... =)
<davina> ThanatosDrive, install xubuntu that run xfce as default
<varka> ThanatosDrive: you have to go to the menu at the loginscreen on the lower left corner and choose xfce as session
<ThanatosDrive> davina: I don't want to lose everything I've already done.
<BlackChaos> i just want 2 hide those other options
<asc> ThanatosDrive: Look for a 'sessions' menu on the login screen. Xfce will be an option there.
<slavik> because once you upgrade the kernel or run grub-update (or is it update-grub?) explicitly, it will get reset. :)
<ThanatosDrive> varka: Ahh, thanks.
<ThanatosDrive> Brb (hopefully), everyone!
<BlackChaos> i dont want to chg it completly
<astro76> |GraBBer|, although that actually doesn't make sense.... me thinks it's time for bed
<slavik> BlackChaos: has your mother even tried to use ubuntu?
<BlackChaos> no
<slavik> BlackChaos: there is a first time for everything
<|GraBBer|> astro76, which doesn't make sense? LoL
<asc> slavik: You don't want to make the tech illiterate do new things. They don't appreciate it.
<BlackChaos> but i want two be the only to use it cause i want to learn how 2 code so windows 4 her and Ubuntu for me
<Lazureus> it seems beryl is not compatible with nvidia=/
<bruenig> Lazureus, that is incorrect
<rhoruns> yes it is
<Lazureus> cuz i reloaded beryl, and it 'worked' but made my entire screen solid white and i had to hard reset
<Lazureus> cuz i coudln't see
<rhoruns> you probably didnt install it right
<Lazureus> all i could see was mouse cursor
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, if all she does is web & email, why not just move your mom to Ubuntu too?
<bruenig> Lazureus, probably some misconfiguration somewhere
<slavik> asc: I already told him why it isn't a good, but I am not the admin on his system :), I don't have to fix it if it breaks. :)
<Lazureus> do i have to get official nvidia drivers to get it to work?
<RAOF> !beryl > Lazureus <---- check the PM from ubotu
<rhoruns> no
<astro76> |GraBBer|, I'm not sure if you can pass ?dm to invoke-rc.d, if not the old style way is better
<Lazureus> cuz right now i'm using whatever ubuntu came with
<slavik> Madpilot: because she "doesn't know how to use it"
<bruenig> Lazureus, yeah you need drivers
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, then you could nuke Virusta and do something useful with that HD space
<Frogzoo> Lazureus: not so - you need to run aiglx - for more -> #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> Lazureus, you don't need the ones from nvidia.com but you can't use vesa or nv
<BlackChaos> she also uses lots of apps that r not compatible wit linux
<bruenig> or whatever it defaults too
<|GraBBer|> astro76, Did mean the ? as a wildcard as it could be ie. gdm or xdm
<Lazureus> oh i'm using nv right now
<slavik> BlackChaos: like what?
<|GraBBer|> astro76, Or did you mean pass ie. gdm to invoke? =)
<slavik> BlackChaos: want to learn more about linux? try to get the apps to work with wine :)
<Madpilot> slavik, for my money, 'only does web & email' == 'doesn't really know how to use any OS' - but then, I'm a geek.
<BlackChaos> got no idea ill have to ask her
<|GraBBer|> astro76, I must admit I have never used invoke-rc. Am reading up on it atm. =)
<ThanatosDrive> Success! Although this feels very different...
<BlackChaos> dam im so used to writing how i write
<ThanatosDrive> And my keyboard shortcuts are gone. Shoot.
<slavik> Madpilot: I agree with your definition (my mom knows firefox ... no matter the OS)
<BlackChaos> and now i cant
<crysalys> anyone know how to make soundjuicer rip mp3's?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> so whats the myth that linux dont suport yahoo voice servers??
<crysalys> i dont have ogg support so i cant use ogg files
<Javid> is there a decent linux torrent client similar to utorrent?
<slavik> Vsop_vsop_vsop: pidgin doesn't have voive/video yet :P
<Javid> wine + utorrent just isn't doing it for me
<slavik> Javid: there is azureus
<BlackChaos> but its me and im really good wit a computer and im having trouble understanding the way linux wrk
<xoRock> need help, i have 2 flash disk, 1 one of them i want to format, how do i see the list of disks so i know which one which, like /dev/sda1 etc
<Bob_le_Pointu> wine+torrent
<Madpilot> crysalys, install the various MP3 codecs for Ubuntu, and SJ should have an mp3 ripping option
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> Slavik: any talk about it latley??
<xoRock> need help, i have 2 flash disk, 1 one of them i want to format, how do i see the list of disks so i know which one which, like /dev/sda1 etc
<slavik> Vsop_vsop_vsop: v3 last I read anything about it
<astro76> |GraBBer|, yeah it's a good way to run init scripts, but I just tested it and ?dm doesn't work, so you have to do your way for restarting ?-display-manager
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, 'knows Windows' != 'good with computers' - sorry, dude.
<slavik> BlackChaos: are you a college student by chance?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> slavik: v3??
<BlackChaos> im a senior in HS
<crysalys> madpilot: where do I get them?
<slavik> BlackChaos: here's a hint, linux works the way that unix does, which has been developed for over 30 years ... (the way, not the code)
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | crysalys
<ubotu> crysalys: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> slavik: is there not a yahoo for linux?..
<slavik> BlackChaos: thinking of going for computer science in college?
<xoRock> sorry if its a repeat Q, just disconnected, need help, i have 2 flash disk, 1 one of them i want to format, how do i see the list of disks so i know which one which, like /dev/sda1 etc
<|GraBBer|> astro76, Just took a quick look at its help doc. Will have to check more into it, looks nice. =)
<slavik> Vsop_vsop_vsop: pidgin is the only one I know/use
<ThanatosDrive> slavik: I certainly am =D
<BlackChaos> look i just came here 2 see if there is a way to hide the other options like recovery and all that other stuff
<slavik> ThanatosDrive: do yourself a favor, take a unix class
<g0dd3ss> Vsop_vsop_vsop,  you could try gyache
<holycow> xoRock, fdisk -l
<BlackChaos> yea i am slavik
<astro76> |GraBBer|, check out update-rc.d too for adding init scripts
<slavik> BlackChaos: there isn't unless you remove them completely which is not a good idea either way
<rhoruns> baah, still cant get any of my sound working :(
<BlackChaos> i am thinking in going 4 computer science in college
<|GraBBer|> astro76, Thx! =)
<ThanatosDrive> slavik: My school doesn't even offer a CS class.
<BlackChaos> dam
<slavik> BlackChaos: take a unix class
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> godd3ss: not sure that i want to if there is not voice!!
<slavik> ThanatosDrive: I meant college
<xoRock> holycow, nice thx
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, there is, but those options exist for a good reason - namely, recovery if you scrag your system. And messing with grub is a good way to scrag your system...
<slavik> Vsop_vsop_vsop: v3 of pidgin
<holycow> denada
<BlackChaos> i will when i get 2 college
<BlackChaos> but im not
<slavik> Madpilot: unless you use lilo, then you can mess up the BIOS ...
<BlackChaos> dam wat to do
<g0dd3ss> Vsop_vsop_vsop,  they claim to support voice 8-} dunno if it really works or not, but worth a shot
<ThanatosDrive> Is there a way to uninstall xfce4?
<|GraBBer|> astro76, /etc/init.d/? start|stop|restart has always worked for me and I have done the hard way to add init scripts. If I get this right it would ease up a bunch. =)
<ThanatosDrive> I'm going back to GNOME. This desktop environment is just...not for me.
<Bob_le_Pointu> apt-get remove xfce4 ?
<ThanatosDrive> Thanks Bob_le_Pointu!
<g0dd3ss> Vsop_vsop_vsop,  "supports almost all of the features you would expect to find on the official Windows Yahoo! client: Voice chat, webcams, faders, 'nicknames', audibles, avatars, display images, and more. "
<peeps_work> ThanatosDrive, apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<g0dd3ss> lol
<slavik> ThanatosDrive: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<ThanatosDrive> BRB everyone.
<peeps_work> beat ya
<peeps_work> ;-)
<slavik> go aaway
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> godd3ss.. have you tryed it?
<peeps_work> me?
<ThanatosDrive> ...How do i logout of xfce4?
<crysalys> ubotu: sorry neuby!  wont it give me probs down loading in some countries?
<g0dd3ss> i have used gyache before yes, i did not try the voice/webcam features tho
<benbruscella> is it possible to copy the ISO image to a USB key and install from that?
<peeps_work> ThanatosDrive, there should be a power button in the corner
<Madpilot> crysalys, ubotu is a bot...
<BlackChaos> thx 4 the hlp
<slavik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<slavik> rofl
<g0dd3ss> 8-] 
<crysalys> madpilot: sorry neuby!  wont it give me probs down loading in some countries?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> g0dd3ss: see getting back to knowig if it works
<Madpilot> crysalys, won't what give you problems?
<Frawgie> is there a way to get beryl to load on startup instead of clicking the icon every time?
<g0dd3ss> Vsop_vsop_vsop,  i can think of one good way to find out for sure 8-] 
<crysalys> madpilot: downloading "illegal" codecs
<Madpilot> crysalys, that's up to you. If they're illegal where you llive, you can still download them - the servers won't block you...
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> g0dd3ss:let me guess... Install it
<xoRock> holycow, fdisk is not showing my harddisk partition, or is there a way?
<holycow> yes run it as sudo
<xoRock> okay
<g0dd3ss> Vsop_vsop_vsop, you're onto it -] 
<holycow> fdisk run as user will only show you partitions ou can play with as that user, say usb disks
<crysalys> madpilot: this is understood. but i dont want my ip traced
<crysalys> madpilot: not sure if they are legal where i live or not to be honest
<|GraBBer|> benbruscella, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<Madpilot> crysalys, there's always the option of using an out-of-country repository.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> g0dd3ss: cmon now .. not that much of a newbie...  just like to ask the silly questions ... let the Real geek's tell me ( i use that term lightly )
<BlackChaos> k i did it
<ThanatosDrive> Is there a way to get gaim to automatically join channels on servers, and to automatically identify me? It's getting to be a pain.
<|GraBBer|> Frawgie, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Adding_Beryl_to_an_Existing_Session
<crysalys> madpilot: how do i access out of country repositories?
<Frawgie> thanks
<BlackChaos> thx guys i was able 2 remove
<|GraBBer|> Frawgie, Yvw =)
<n2diy> Can I use my wireless router to sniff for hot spots?
<BlackChaos> the other options and just keep the things that i wanted
<BlackChaos> but i did keep a copy of the original just in case
<Madpilot> crysalys, you can use the main Ubuntu repos just by editing your sources.list and removing the country code from the URLs...
<ThanatosDrive> Which version of pidgin do I get?
<dissection> Do most people here use dnsmasq to cache nameservers? Is it recommended, or are there any problems of using it?
<slavik> elbwhat about conv_im_send_with_flags and using the raw flag, would that do what I think it does?
<benbruscella> cheers
<crysalys> madpilot: ok, understood.  then when i apt-get it will pull them from any other available repository?
<|GraBBer|> n2diy, Depends on the router. It's not a Ubuntu specific thing as it aint a computer hardware like a card, but runs its own little OS.
<Madpilot> crysalys, it'll use the main Ubuntu repos (the ones in the UK) then
<crysalys> madpilot: do i need to edit my source.list?
<varun0> does anyone have any recommendations for an X FTP client?
<crysalys> madpilot: sorry you already said that.
<Madpilot> crysalys, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> variant, Filezilla
<benbruscella> typical - ubuntu users are sooo helpful!  why cant I get an answer from fedora users?  sigh
<bruenig> hmmm
<BlackChaos> is there a way 2 set xchat so that i dont have 2 keep on entering the password
<crysalys> madpilot: got it.  gksudo ... and then delete country code. anything else?
<bruenig> BlackChaos, when you get to the screen that you click connect on, go to edit and put the password
<ThanatosDrive> Anyone? What version of pidgin do I get?
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, latest
<BlackChaos> oh ok thx bruenig
<Madpilot> crysalys, that's about it - then restart Synaptic and hit the Reload button so it checks the edited sources.list
<eboyjr> BlackChaos: You can goto XChat > Network List, goto Ubuntu Servers server thing and click edit. There is a spot for NickServ Password
<crysalys> madpilot: thanks for helpin a neub.
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: I mean from here http://pidgin.im/download/
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, source
<|GraBBer|> varun0, Personally I use gftp. But only way to know what one likes is to test (apt-cache search ftp) and check what they are like via google (ie. linux x ftp clients). =)
<BlackChaos> yes thx eboyjr im doing this at the moment
<Javid> I use gftp too, it's functional
<varun0> |GraBBer|: fair enough :-) I could/will do the google search, but it's always useful to see what people recommend
<eboyjr> What screen capture program can record videos/photos of the desktop?
<eboyjr> A good one?
<|GraBBer|> varun0, I think this was for you too, but that tab got the one answering: <Madpilot> variant, Filezilla
<astro76> eboyjr, press print screen key
<Sanctusorium> Hey there all.  I got a question.  In Ubuntu, whenever I use the button to turn my touchpad on and off (its a laptop) the ubuntu help window appears.  How can I turn that off?
<kapace> helllo, i have a corrupted hard-drive which i'd like to save, what tool are available in ubuntu to help me?
<astro76> eboyjr, just photos of course
<Sanctusorium> Its rather annoying XD
<varun0> |GraBBer|: haha........totally missed that. thanks! and thanks Madpilot Javid
<astro76> Sanctusorium, heh, doesn't happen with mine
<eboyjr> astro76: Ok, I was just about to ask you if that did video. Thx, I do that with Windows too. ( used too )
<Sanctusorium> Aw, lucky ;)
<Madpilot> |GraBBer|, varun0 - missed that I'd had a tab-complete error. Nice catch
<Javid> when I want software I apt-cache search for the basic term of it then grep that for whatever else
<astro76> Sanctusorium, I have a help key which works properly (brings up the help)
<Javid> like search ftp | grep ssl
<Javid> or whatever
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: I have the .tar.bz on my desktop. Now what?
<|GraBBer|> Sanctusorium, I would recommend you to check for your brand here and look if the touchpad key is supported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, extract and compile
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: Compile?
<sauvin> Is 12 GB large enough to hold a decently featureful install of ubuntu?
<astro76> Sanctusorium, if you go to system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts, you can turn off the key for the help
<bruenig> !compile | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<varka> sauvin: absolutely, about 3GB would be enough for most needs
<sauvin> I'm a pig. :D
<eboyjr> How does a 3GB operating system fit on a 700MB CD?
<Sanctusorium> I am guessing it is supported, because it turns the pad off.  Just brings up the help center each time I turn if off.  I will try what Astro just said and check the page
<kapace> compression
<Madpilot> eboyjr, massive compression
<eboyjr> Madpilot: Whoah
<sauvin> Partly, and party because that 700MB CD contains code to allow you to grab stuff off external repositories.
<kapace> what is that, like 3:1
<varka> eboyjr: its packed and you're able to install severyl things over the internet
<kapace> ya..
<ThanatosDrive> uTorrent (running off WINE) isn't closing. Is there a way to Force Quit it?
<eboyjr> varka: cool, good idea
<Madpilot> eboyjr, Ubuntu installed is actually closer to 2GB - maybe just under.
<sauvin> Depending on options :>
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, killall wine
<Bob_le_Pointu> ThanatosDrive: kill wine
<kapace> i have a corrupted hard-drive which i'd like to save, what tool are available in ubuntu to help me?
<|GraBBer|> Sanctusorium, Aaahhh... Ok, if it works what astro76 said should do the trick. =) The laptop testing team also has a channel here #ubuntu-laptop
<astro76> something funky is going on for sure
<klobster> I think I am having libc issues
<astro76> that button should simply turn off the touchpad
<rhoruns> i can't get my sound to work at all. i've been messing around with the options, i've unmuted everything, and maximized volume. here's my -class sound: http://pastebin.com/dbe37511
<klobster> gxine (or the xine engine in other apps) keeps crasing while accessing libc.so.6
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Didn't work. WINE is closed but uTorrent isn't.
<|GraBBer|> astro76, Yepp, but can be someone has sometimes set it to go to the helppage before they got it to work properly and now it has both the functions (or something similar). Well, life is... LoL =)
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, type xkill, then click on the window
<Sanctusorium> Astro and grabber, that worked ;)
<|GraBBer|> Sanctusorium, Goodie! =)
<Sanctusorium> I don't see my laptop on that list at all though.
<Sanctusorium> Should I report how linux is working for me with mine?
<astro76> what do you have?
<Sanctusorium> HP Pavilion dv9553 (Note sure on the last three numbers)
<Sanctusorium> Its a 9000 series
<Sanctusorium> Ah
<Sanctusorium> Found a couple of 9000 on that list
<Sanctusorium> But its neither of those
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> hey whats that progy that records your desktop.. i had it for windows.. whats a good one for ubuntu?
<kapace> im wokring on a toshiba satallitem30...
<kapace> *satellite
<kapace> works ok..
<|GraBBer|> Sanctusorium, Sure helps the developers if you have the time to put in the info about your laptop. =) The closes to yours I find is /HPPavilionDV9297ea
<kapace> VLC?
<|GraBBer|> Sanctusorium, Yepp =)
<rhoruns> try Istanbul :P
<Sanctusorium> I was right
<Sanctusorium> Its a 9335NR
<|GraBBer|> kapace, Working on a Toshiba TecraS1 and a T40, both work fine. But always find some small bugs to put on the testing page. Helps others too with the same problems. ;)
<Sanctusorium> Works almost perfectly to be honest...  Other than that crazy touchpad button, it works fine in every way.
<n2diy> |GraBBer|: Roger that, well, it will be Ubuntu specific, If I can determine if a router can talk to a hotspot. My concern is both the hotspot and router are servers, or at least the router is. Wireless routers/servers only talk to clients, no?
<astro76> Sanctusorium, HP laptops are odd, I have a zd8250, it's a known problem if you have a dead battery but on ac nonetheless, the touchpad stutters and the keyboard misses keys unless you take the battery out
<Sanctusorium> <.<;  thats incredibly odd/
<ThanatosDrive> I've unzipped the pidgin-2.0.2.tar.bz2 Now what?
<ThanatosDrive> I don't understand this whole configure deal.
<astro76> dead as in dead, not just discharged, yeah still odd
<|GraBBer|> n2diy, Depends on how they are set up. You can also set them up to talk to eachother and buil a system with roaming. =)
<|GraBBer|> buil=build
<rhoruns> anyone here an expert with setting up sound? :P
<Sanctusorium> ThanatosDrive, I just did this a couple of hours ago :)
<Sanctusorium> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Pidgin_2.0_.28former_GAIM.29
<Sanctusorium> That helped me A LOT
<Sanctusorium> sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb
<j4ne> can you help me ? when i'm under xwindow and go back to console, i cannot anything .... the console is black ... (with intel driver provided by xserver-xorg-video-intel)
<|GraBBer|> rhoruns, Not really, was ages ago I had to poke around with ALSA and OSS.  =p
<Sanctusorium> Try typing that
<rhoruns> bah
<j4ne> can you help me ? when i'm under xwindow and go back to console, i cannot anything .... the console is black ... (with intel driver provided by xserver-xorg-video-intel and my card is 965 (x3100))
<Sanctusorium> You cannot anything?
<varun0> j4ne: I'm not sure I understand your problem. how do you go back to the console from xwindows?
<|GraBBer|> j4ne, Have you tried ctrl+F1 ?
<j4ne> sorry, i cannoty see anything on the console
<Sanctusorium> Ah.
<Sanctusorium> Do you have your text set as black?
<j4ne> but i can back to Xorg and that work (but no console)
<|GraBBer|> Errmmm j4ne, mean ALT+F1 ofcourse!
<levander> From X-Windows to the console of Ctrl-Alt-F1
<j4ne> Sanctusorium: no and the probleme going after the first launch of GDm or Xorg
<j4ne> levander: yes
<Sanctusorium> I seriously did that <_<;  Had back text on a black background.
<n2diy> |GraBBer|: Roger that, I have two Linksys BEFW11S4 wireless routers, that won't talk to each other, and I haven't found a way to bridge them. So I can't experiment locally. But I know there is a hotspot  1/4 mile away. So, I guess I need to install sniffer software to see if I can "see" the hotspot?
* |GraBBer| slaps himself some more!
<varun0> could the monitor resolution/centering be off? so that the prompt is off screen?
<|GraBBer|> levander, Please slap mesome too, lease. *sigh*
<levander> j4ne: just type reset a couple of times and hit enter maybe
<j4ne> levander: reset the console not working
<levander> j4ne: you typed it more than once?
<j4ne> levander: yes
<levander> j4ne: sometimes there's already some typing on the command prompt, typing it twice ensures the reset command makes it to the shell
<varun0> j4ne: just to get this straight.........you log out of xwindows, but all you see is black? how do you get back into xwindows? do you reboot?
<j4ne> levander: i can too start another x session with : startx -- :1
<varun0> j4ne: where do you type that?
<j4ne> varun0: just console is black
<|GraBBer|> n2diy, It is not that easy as the routers are their own "computers". Like if you link a windows machine and a linux together... I would suggest you search for "BEFW11S4 linux sniffing" on google.
<levander> n2diy: I think most wireless hardware has some kind of configuration menu that will tell you what wireless networks it sees.
<j4ne> varun0: when i going console from xorg (with ctrl+alt+fX)
<levander> n2diy: don't think you need a sniffer
<varun0> j4ne: oh.....I see.......when you do a ctrl+alt+fX, the screen is blank? Try hitting enter a few times, see if something scrolls up
<levander> j4ne: has the console ever worked on this install of Ubuntu you're working with?
<P1r4t3> i have installed ubuntu 64bit (feisty), and i would like to run a 32bit program (avast antivirus). how do i do that?
<ThanatosDrive> How do I uninstall gaim?
<levander> P1r4t3: i think you do that with some ndiswrapper programer
<levander> P1r4t3: but, 64 bit Linux is still a pain.  Unless you have a specific requirement and know you need 64 bit, I'd definitely go 32-bit.
<P1r4t3> levander ,can i pm u?
<asc> varun0: It should give you a terminal rather than a blank screen if x is in [1-7] 
<asc> (and X if it's 8
<levander> ThanatosDrive: "sudo apt-get remove --purge gaim"
<P1r4t3> k
<levander> P1r4t3: yes
<ThanatosDrive> Thanks levander!
<|GraBBer|> n2diy, If it is only the strength you want that should be available through the web maintenance on a linksys. =)
<varun0> asc: right. but I'm just wondering if the monitor is misconfigured......maybe the prompt is off the screen?
<j4ne> levander: yes the console work, unless startx or gdm running
<asc> varun0: Don't know if that's possible. It is possible to disable the ttys though.
<j4ne> varun0: yes that's the problem. type enter change nothing
<n2diy> |GraBBer|: levander, ok, I'll need to do some experiments then.
<asc> varun0: do a 'ls -la' and see if anything shows up?
<varun0> asc: my bad. thought it was a possibility
<asc> er, after logging in
<varun0> asc: j4ne has the problem, not me :-) but that's a good suggestion
<Cart^> hello
<asc> ah
<levander> j4ne: Doesn't sound like anyone in here can help.  I'd post on message boards.  I dunno one X-specific though, I'd try UbuntuForums.org - but you're question might be too advanced for that board.
<varun0> greetings Cart^
<asc> yeah, I just jumped in at random.
<j4ne> varun0: asc: no nothing print
<Cart^> anyone using asus m2v mobo?
<j4ne> levander: ok no problem, thank for answer ;)
<varun0> j4ne: hm. I'm not sure man. I'd do some hardcore google searching if I were you. sorry :-\
<j4ne> anyone have X3100 with the driver provided by intel that working with console AND xorg ? :o)
<n2diy> |GraBBer|: I don't see any maintenance option in the Linksys menu.
<Cart^> i have a problem, when using usb, load average jumps to 1.00, any ideas?
<Nutubuntu> Gnight all
<varun0> Cart^: tail -f /var/log/syslog .........what does that say?
<Cart^> varun0: nothing special..
<Cart^> usb-devices works fine
<Cart^> also looks like dma/umask doesn't work with this mobo
<Cart^> if i set -u1 -d1 with hdparm, hdd corrupts :)
<varun0> Cart^: when you say "using usb", do you mean when a mouse is plugged in? or when you have an external hdd or something?
<|GraBBer|> n2diy, Well, can't be sure about every linksys, but the last one I played with had a place where one could check out available networks...
<Cart^> well, I have had a LCD, HDD and now 2 smartcard readers and everytime someone are accessing one of these, load jumps
<ThanatosDrive> Installing pidgin and removing gaim is a giant headache -.-
<varun0> ThanatosDrive: why do you want pidgin?
<ThanatosDrive> varun0: Because gaim loosk horrible, is slow for me, and there's plugins I want in pidgin.
<MrTsunami> ThanatosDrive: how are you performing such a task?
<ThanatosDrive> I admit, the looks thing is a matter of perspective
<n2diy> |GraBBer|: Ok, let me look some more, haven't seen anything like that, but I wasn't looking for it either, thanks.
<varun0> ThanatosDrive: no that's cool man.......you gotta do what you want to do. are you compiling from source? or apt-getting?
<ThanatosDrive> MrTsunami: wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.0.2/pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb and then sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb
<ThanatosDrive> varun0: See above
<pikeshouse88> ThanatosDrive: gaim :is: pidgin
<varun0> pikeshouse88: gaim is old pidgin
<pikeshouse88> yes
<ThanatosDrive> pikeshouse88: I'm aware of that little twist. But you know what I mean.
<MrTsunami> ThanatosDrive: I assume you went ahead and removed gaim?
<|GraBBer|> n2diy, Np. =)
<ThanatosDrive> MrTsunami: hat's actually where my troubles start. I tried it on Add/Remove Applications, which tells me to go to Synatpci
* MrTsunami just did sudo apt-get remove gaim
<ThanatosDrive> And I'm in Synaptic now, and it says nautilus and ubuntu-desktop will also be removed.
<MrTsunami> I did the exact same thing today
<ThanatosDrive> sudo apt-get remove gaim will work fine?
* MrTsunami remembers it working fine
<MrTsunami> it does say that ubuntu-desktop will be removed
<ThanatosDrive> Hopefully the next time I'm here, I'll be on pidgin 2.0.2. Thanks MrTsunami, varun0, pikeshouse88!
<Flannel> MrTsunami: that's expected
<pikeshouse88> ok
<pikeshouse88> i wish meebo had irc
<MrTsunami> but I did it, so it should work again.
<Cart^> linux probably doesn't support k8t890 and vt8237a fully??
<Eleaf> I'm getting some soft lockups with nvidia and nvidia-glx-new.
<Eleaf> Like the mouse will move, but everything becomes unresponsive, compiz also does not run very well (will freeze every 5 seconds or so)
<Eleaf> nvidia normally works great.
<Eleaf> this is all happening after I had to move to nvidia-glx-new to get X working again.
<MrTsunami> ThanatosDrive: things work out?
<rhoruns> has anyone experienced problems with sound blaster audigy ZSs???
<ThanatosDrive> No dice. Apparently gaim-data is still obstructing my install of pidgin.
<ThanatosDrive> Any clues now, MrTsunami?
<MrTsunami> Hm.
<MrTsunami> My best idea would be to let it remove what it needs to remove in synaptic and then reinstall what you need once it uninstalls gaim
<MrTsunami> but I don't really know how that would work
<ThoMan> hello all
<ThoMan> testing
<damo22> whats the command to run Login Window?
<damo22> i need to run it as root
<bruenig> login window?
<ThoMan> gksudo nautilus
<bruenig> nautilus is not login window
<damo22> as in configure login window preferences
<bruenig> damo22, gdmsetup
<bruenig> damo22, gksudo gdmsetup probably
<scottDkoDer> <damo22> Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then sudo su ,startx ect
<ThoMan> dont really know
<damo22> thanks bruenig
<scottDkoDer> <damo22> Why do you need to run as root?
<Jordan_U> damo22, Why are you logging in as root?
<bruenig> he just wanted to edit the preferences
<bruenig> which takes root
<bruenig> loggin in as root is easier sometimes, rarely in gui though
<Jordan_U> Ok, came in late sorry
<bruenig> logging*
<damo22> for some reason, upgrading from feisty xubuntu to ubuntustudio the prefs werent right for gdm
<damo22> gdmsetup is exactly it
<damo22> thx
<jasonagogo> Hey I know I found a chart of wireless cards with a cross reference of the drivers and radio's used.  I should have bookmarked it when I found it but I guess i didn't. I think it was somewhere on the wiki.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<towlieban> has anyone had luck with power management in ubuntu ?
<towlieban> ive got a problem where when i enable power management have set ubuntu to suspend my system when i close the lid of my laptop, when i try to resume i see a black screen with the mouse cursor but thats it
<levander> towlieban: There are a lot of problems with Ubuntu power management.  I tried to fix it on my machine, saw all the problems, and said screw it.
<bruenig> what
<towlieban> yea
<towlieban> i have disabled it for now
<bruenig> suspend is sketchy on most distros
<levander> But, having it on a laptop is more important than having it on a desktop.
<towlieban> i know
<levander> It might be more worth it for you.
<ThanatosDrive> I still get an error.
<levander> bruenig: I should have said Linux in general.
<bruenig> even then, it won't really serve much purpose I don't think
<levander> It saves battery life on a laptop, if it works.
<towlieban> i wish there was an automated way to install compiz fusion
<bruenig> I guess it will allow you to keep the state without turning it off, so that can save some battery but any significant amount of time, might as well turn it off
<ThanatosDrive> MrTsunami: I ran into errors while installing pidgin. The errors are: Package tcl8.4 is not installed., and Package tk8.4 is not installed.
<towlieban> i spent hours configuring it and getting it to work....
<bruenig> on arch they have a kernel specifically for suspend, I haven't tried it but that might be an easier route
<towlieban> if some more things like that could be automated, i think ubuntu could become a real alternative to windblow
<levander> bruenig: suspend/hibernate is so nice on a laptop, you turn the computer on and off so much more with a laptop
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search tcl8.4 and add to the aptitude install line for pidgin
<jetscreamer> -_-
<bruenig> right but when do you need to hibernate it?
<bruenig> if you aren't using it, turn it off
<ThanatosDriv1> What a giant pain.
<levander> bruenig: but, when you turn it back on, you have to wait for boot, hibernate/suspend doesn't take nearly as long to boot up(at least on Windows)
<bruenig> ThanatosDriv1, still hammering at it
<levander> I've never used it on Linux.
<ThanatosDriv1> bruenig: yeah
<bruenig> boot takes some 30 sec max
<ThanatosDrive> Well at least I gt my own nick back.
<ThanatosDrive> Ugh.
<bruenig> I don't know, I might need it later, I have a 12 cell battery so generally I am good to go
<Sonicadvance1> I love how everyone compares a distro of Linux to Winblowz
<ThanatosDrive> Sonicadvance1: Windows isn't that bad.
<rhoruns> why won't my sound work! ahhh! i'm about to stab my self in the FACE
<Sonicadvance1> Compare two distros to each other damnit
<towlieban> i wasnt comparing it to windows
<bruenig> windows drives me insanse
<bruenig> insane*
<towlieban> yea
<towlieban> vista has driven me to stop using windows almost entirely
<bruenig> I stopped cold for a year and then got my laptop with vista on it and it was just ridiculous
<towlieban> same hrtr
<towlieban> here
<n2diy> Windows is the biggest virus ever written, imho.
<towlieban> after i used vista for 4 months i sold my laptop and bought a macbook pro
<bruenig> I had intended to dual boot just to be safe, I even got home premium basic ultimate or whatever they called the mid range one, but ended up formatting everything
<levander> yeah well, at least pwoer management works on windows
<ThanatosDrive> It certainly sets up easier than Ubuntu, so that's a good reason.
<jetscreamer> those damn windows admins.. they suck
<towlieban> bruenig,  i ran ultimate :p
<bruenig> it was just awful
<ThanatosDrive> I mean Ubuntu doesn't even come with NTFS editting, or Java/Flash
<rhoruns> i bet atleast 35% of all PC users would switch to linux if directX was ported lol
<bruenig> I don't see myself ever being able to use that again
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, windows doesn't come with java or flash
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, ntfs is not a linux fs, I could say windows doesn't come with ext3 editing
<rhoruns> it doesnt come with it, but there's a few programs that can edit it :P
<bruenig> but it isn't supposed to because that is not a native filesystem
<bruenig> same with linux
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> you need to get a driver for both
<levander> being able to download *and* install java and flash with apt is a lot easier than how it's done on Windows.
<bruenig> well firefox makes it pretty simple in windows, just click on puzzle piece
<rhoruns> i'll pay someone $1 on paypal to help me get my sound working before i kill myself lol
<jetscreamer> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sonicadvance1> what sound card rhoruns ?
<jetscreamer> doh
<rhoruns> Sound Blaster Audigy ZS
<bruenig> 1 dollar is not enough
<jetscreamer> !find ntfs3g
<rhoruns> :(
<ubotu> Package/file ntfs3g does not exist in feisty
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: It's certainly easier to obtain both Java and Flash in Windows
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | jetscreamer come on now
<jetscreamer> snd_emu10k1 i think
<ubotu> jetscreamer come on now: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Sonicadvance1> He already have one taker =o
<Sonicadvance1> $1 is plenty enough
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, they are about the same, on ubuntu, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin
<bruenig> done
<towlieban> all these tings should somehow be automated
<rhoruns> i'm really poor, that's part of the reason im using linux in the first place
<bruenig> that is actually much quicker
<jetscreamer> rhoruns: damn good reason :)
<rhoruns> >.<
<towlieban> a lot of cool programs have to be compiled manually which isnt that easy for the average user
<Sonicadvance1> rhoruns, what does "aplay -l" return?
<ThanatosDrive> rhoruns: Hrm. =D
<rhoruns> dang
<rhoruns> a lot of stuff lol
<rhoruns> pastebin?
<Sonicadvance1> nah
<rhoruns> k
<Sonicadvance1> as long as it's a lot of stuff
<magic_ninja> hey, if i want to set up my linux box that i'm using at the moment as a workstation and router could it be done with two nic cards
<jetscreamer> yes
<jetscreamer> to one box
<Sonicadvance1> okay system-> pref -> sound at the bottom there is a devices pulldown, is the correct one selected?
<rhoruns> yup
<magic_ninja> jetscreamer: you talking to me?
<varka> magic_ninja: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<rhoruns> Audigy 2 ZS (alsa)
<jetscreamer> sure
<varka> magic_ninja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<Sonicadvance1> hrm
<Sonicadvance1> Double click on the volume icon on the panel to bring up the window and click everything? :D
<A[D] minS> !ubuntu-user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rhoruns> lol, it's all max/unmuted.
<Sonicadvance1> damn
<Sonicadvance1> I dunno :D
<rhoruns> bah >.< lol
<RAOF> !sound > rhoruns <------ check the pm from ubotu
<A[D] minS> after i create user how i configure it as configuration of  default user which created in installation
<rhoruns> kk
<bruenig> !english | A[D] minS
<ubotu> A[D] minS: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<magic_ninja> varka: if one comp is running windows will that make a difference?
<A[D] minS> lol
<ThanatosDrive> So I've been hearing Ubuntu is amazing for programmers. That is, better than Windows is. To what lengths? Can anyone say?
<Sonicadvance1> that it be
<Sonicadvance1> It's easy as sin to install librarys
<bruenig> that has to be one of the most incoherent statements I have ever seen
<bruenig> no one on earth could understand that
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: Really?
<varka> magic_ninja: no
<bruenig> <A[D] minS> after i create user how i configure it as configuration of  default user which created in installation
<ThanatosDrive> Oh haha.
<n2diy> ThanatosDrive: You have access to the source code!
<Sonicadvance1> I understood my babbling just fine =o
<A[D] minS> bruenig ok again " how i can configure user to have permissions of default user which created in installation ?
<bruenig> makes my brain hurt
<ThanatosDrive> n2diy: You mean because of open-source?
<Sonicadvance1> How I mine for fish?
<n2diy> ThanatosDrive: Yep.
<A[D] minS> bruenig "sorry my english bad ... i will study english next time.
<ketrox> A[D] minS try to do it from gui
<magic_ninja> varka: so basically i just set up a nat router system on my box and use my computer as the default gateway for the home network using an ethernet or usb cable as the connection between the two?
<ketrox> you have an option in the user profile
<bruenig> A[D] minS, you would need to set the files to be 775 and 664 or whatever and then put the new user in the group of the old one
<A[D] minS> OK Thanks
<ThanatosDrive> n2diy: But you can do that in Windows.
<A[D] minS> bruenig: sorry for da bad english but anyway i know that i don't know english because this is not my first or even 2nd language
<bruenig> it is my 8th language
<rhoruns> lol
<A[D] minS> ok then u r smart
<dissection> Any program in Linux that'll show me how much I've uploaded/downloaded everyday, week, month, year, etc., similar to DU Meter on Windows?
<A[D] minS> but am not
<varka> A[D] minS: sudo adduser <username> admin
<n2diy> ThanatosDrive: Really, show me the source code for a Microsoft Keyboard?
<bruenig> I forgot languages 3-6 though
<A[D] minS> thx varka
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: You'd be hearing that Linux is better than Windows.  Not specifically Ubuntu itself.  And with Linux, more of the regular OS stuff is more useful to programmers.
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: Ah.
<ThanatosDrive> n2diy: ?
<bruenig> dissection, on conky you can set it to display how much you have dl and ul, but only for as long as the computer has been up
<n2diy> ThanatosDrive: Really, show me the source code for a Microsoft Keyboard driver?
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: of course, most programmers in windows install some portion of the standard *nix toolchain when programming on windows anyway.
<dissection> bruenig: I can do that with netspeed too, but I was looking for something that saves the info so I can check it out later by the end of month to see how much i've downloaded and uploaded.
<[M] Fox> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ThanatosDrive> n2diy: I can't. In fact I don't even know how to do that in Linux
<ThanatosDrive> What's the command to get the purple plugin pack for pidgin?
<n2diy> ThanatosDrive: You can't do that, because it is MS's secret!!!
<chowmeined> ThanatosDrive: sudo aptitude install libpurple
<chowmeined> ?
<ThanatosDrive> chowmeined: Thanks!
<ThanatosDrive> Whoops. Can't find libpurple.
<magic_ninja> varka: instead of using ethernet can i do what i was talking about via usb, i don't have ethernet cable :-(
<varka> magic_ninja: you mean via usb-cable between the two PC's?
<Selrach> Question: is there any software for something like VNC but also with sound channeled to the client? (windows server, linux client)
<bruenig> no
<chohmann> Selrach: what about the terminal server client?
<xy77> vmware-server?
<Selrach> terminal server client?
<Selrach> isn't that text only?
<magic_ninja> varka: yes sir, internet connection sharing via USB network interfaces
<chohmann> Selrach: mENU>nETWORK>tERMINAL sERVER cLIENT
<|GraBBer|> Selrach, Nope, has vnc in it too. ;)
<magic_ninja> varka: i got the nic, just not the cable
<chohmann> whoops
<Selrach> doesn't that only work if both systems are running the same OS?
<Selrach> I don't know if theres a proper windows server setup that would work with that
<n2diy> chohmann: :)
<varka> magic_ninja: buy one!
<Selrach> for sound support that is
<varka> magic_ninja: nothing else to say at this point
<chohmann> Selrach: no, I RDP into my windows workstation at work from my home ubuntu box all the time
<magic_ninja> varka: lol g2 get a job, just wondering if it would work
<chowmeined> you should be able to pipe the sound across ssh?
<Selrach> choh: i do not have windows XP or 2003, its windows 2000 on the box
<chowmeined> too bad you dont have plan9, then you could just export your sound card
<varka> magic_ninja: there are propietry solutions connecting two PCs via usb-cable and with windows-drivers, but they are crap and not supported under linux afaik
<chohmann> Selrach: oic. in that case, i would go with chowmeined's suggestion
<chowmeined> oh, windows?
<chowmeined> no windows isnt robust enough
<Selrach> meh
<varka> magic_ninja: if you want to connect another pc directly without using a hub or switch inbetween you will have to buy a "crossover-cable"
<Selrach> there goes my idea to use a network PC to replace any windows apps I might need to use
<chohmann> chowmeined: what about a Cygwin install (with OpenSSH) on the windows box? That may be an option.
<chowmeined> vmware
<chowmeined> Selrach: virtual box, vmware, qemu, xen (if you have the extensions)
<Selrach> xen - my hardware does not support it
<claybaron> anyone here using gaim for irc?
<bruenig> no
<chowmeined> Selrach: luckily, you have 3 other options
<scottDkoDer> no
<magic_ninja> claybaron: xchat
<bruenig> no one is that stupid
<dissection> no
<chohmann> claybaron: i am
<Selrach> qemu, vmware player, virtualbox?
<n2diy> claybaron: not anymore,.
<chowmeined> Selrach: they can all run windows
<chowmeined> Selrach: not vmware player, that is fairly useless
<magic_ninja> varka: aight man, that shouldn't be that much, and if i can't find one locally i'll just go into my old network classes and make me one lol
<chowmeined> Selrach: vmware server is free beer (not freedom)
<claybaron> cool...i was just wanting to test gaims/pidgins encryption plugin :-P
<n2diy> Beer?
<Selrach> I know, I just thought it would be faster if I could setup a link with a network PC running windows
<chowmeined> Selrach: virtual box is free beer questionable freedom
<Selrach> isnt VB partly closed source?
<chowmeined> it has some funky license thing
<rhoruns> am i supposed to have an asound.conf??
<tupa> what has newer packages, ubuntu feisty or debian testing
<tupa> ??
<Flannel> tupa: debian testing is rolling.  Feisty is frozen.  So testing would
<claybaron> tupa: That is relative. No definitive answer I would say, but I wouldn't use debian packages in ubuntu unless they are stated to work with ubuntu you can run into some conflicts
<Bob_le_Pointu> I bet on debian.
<xtknight> tupa, probably debian testing.  i think debian unstable roughly == ubuntu feisty.  why not check yourself using http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://packages.debian.org
<scottDkoDer> <tupa> Packages are normally controlled by your sources.list file entries. For the latest ubuntu check out feisty.
<xtknight> (and testing is newer than unstable)
<__doc__> Howdy. Anybody else got that with virtualbox, that upon startup it just sort of consumes CPU for 20 seconds and then dies?
<scottDkoDer> <xtknight> ubuntu unstable == gutsy gibbon
<scottDkoDer> tupa is over whelmed with suggestions
<claybaron> bet he wishes he didn't put those ??? ;-)
<tupa> scottDkoDer, I don't think so, the alpha is the newer version, but quite unstable as I've read
<tupa> 7.10
<scottDkoDer> <tupa> I thought you were asking. Not telling.
<tupa> gutsy
<tupa> scottDkoDer, my question was different from my statement
<scottDkoDer> ok
<Throdne> hello, i'm having troblem coping data from the desktop to a removable drive
<Throdne> i get an error
<bruenig> Throdne, cp data /path/to/removable/drive
<tupa> is ubuntu copied from debian unstable everytime a new development version starts, or ubuntu just did that at the beginning
<tupa> ?
<Throdne> just to tell you all then exp i have using linux uis the time i installed it
<tupa> let's say, if debian dies, ubuntu dies?
<tupa> or does ubuntu just used debian to start in the beginning
<bruenig> tupa, might check #ubuntu-motu
<bruenig> !pm | Throdne
<ubotu> Throdne: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Throdne> ok
<Throdne> what do you mean by cp
<bruenig> use that command
<Myrtti> ehrm
<Throdne> ok
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Throdne> what whould i put in for data
<bruenig> Throdne, whatever you are copying over
<Goc_> When I run Ubuntu from the LiveCD, it runs so incredibly slooooow, that the device manager takes 3 minutes to load, and the System Monito seems to require so much that it just freezes. Any idea what might be wrong? It's a 2.2 Ghz Celeron with 256 MB memory
<Throdne> ok if it is on destop
<bruenig> Goc_, it will be slow, the entire computer is running off the cd drive and ram, calm down
<Throdne> cp hlds_v1120.exe /media/Throdne/
<bruenig> sure
<Throdne> whould that be right
<bruenig> well make sure you are in the Desktop
<bruenig> cd Desktop
<tupa> Goc_ the normal CD is just painful
<bruenig> change directory Desktop if you don't know what that means
<Throdne> o
<tupa> Goc_ the alternate CD is nice
<Throdne> ok
<bruenig> cp means copy by the way if you didn't pick that up
<mwe> Goc_: well I don't think 256 MB ram is much for the live CD
<Throdne> yeah
<Goc_> SO, if I download the non-liveCd-installer, it should run fine?
<bruenig> Goc_, yes, they both should run fine, you just need to bear with the live cd long enough to get it installed
<mwe> probably. I'd consider not running gnome with only 256 MB of ram, though.
<scottDkoDer> feisty live cd will run on 256 MB.
<tupa> Goc_ yes, the alternate CD is better, I just did a fresh install yesterday with the same RAM but 3.0 GHZ P4
<bruenig> I would certainly go for xfce or lighter
<bruenig> hell I use xfce on 2gigs
<Goc_> Oh, but installing won't even work :(  I started the installer and waited for 24 hours. Nothing happened - except for Ubuntu freezing
<ThanatosDrive> Is anyone else having issues using 'Send File' on pidgin?
<mwe> scottDkoDer: run, yes. run good? probably not.
<Throdne> ok it didn't work
<Throdne> i need promission to copy to the dior
<Throdne> dir
<scottDkoDer> <mwe> Well I got compiz running on a live feisty cd with an intel celeron 700 mhz and 256 ram with an nVidia GeForce 400.
<mwe> scottDkoDer: I see
<bruenig> if you have an external video card, beryl and compiz don't consume much ram
<scottDkoDer> Just had to install the drivers for acceleration which was a breeze using the restricted drivers manager.
<Throdne> ok how would i get promission to copy data to that drive
<bruenig> Throdne, what was the error
<magnetron> Throdne: is it a NTFS drive?
<Throdne> cp: cannot create regular file '/media/Throdne/hlds_v1120.exe': read-only file system
<Throdne> yep
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: What is your trouble?
<Throdne> does it not work with NTSF
<Throdne> NTFS
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | Throdne
<ubotu> Throdne: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Do you have fuse installed or ntfs3g?
<bruenig> not fuse
<bruenig> ntfs-3g
<scottDkoDer> bruenig: My bad
<bruenig> ntfs-3g is just better
<Throdne> no i just install ubuntu about 12 hours ago i have not installed anything
<bruenig> Throdne, follow ubotu's link
<ThanatosDrive> Can someone help me out with pidgin?
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: What are you trying to do?
<bruenig> ./configure make make install
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, ^
<Throdne> i downloaded a big file with my server (ubuntu computer) and i was going to put it on my 120 gb portable drive.
<scottDkoDer> ok
<bruenig> Throdne, you should format that drive with ext3
<Throdne> but i don't have the promission to copy it over
<weboide> Hi, i'm trying to set up my two screens with seperate xscreens but the second screen is displaying weird (as if frequencies were wrong)
<Throdne> no i use it more with windows computer
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: And I'm assuming it's a usb drive?
<bruenig> Throdne, windows supports ext3 read write with fs-driver.org
<Throdne> yes
<Throdne> usb WD 120 passport drive
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Do you know how to use synaptic?
<Throdne> yeah
<bruenig> Throdne, did you go to ubotu's link
<Throdne> a little
<Throdne> yes still looking at it
<bruenig> just follow that
<Throdne> a little hard to under stand
<Throdne> but ok
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Try System -> Administration -> Synaptic
* bruenig strongly suggests against gui instruction
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Then search for ntfs. Do you have the internet working on the ubuntu system
<scottDkoDer> ?
<bruenig> just let him follow the tutorial
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: How does Music Messaging work?
<Throdne> yea it my server
<scottDkoDer> ok
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, what is that
<ThanatosDrive> Actually does anyone know? 'Cause I got no results in #pidgin
<ThanatosDrive> It's a plugin for pidgin.
<Throdne> ok i see ntfs-3g
<bruenig> install the plugin
<Throdne> install that?
<ThanatosDrive> Yeah now how do I use it?
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, there should be some sort of preferences dialog
<mwe> aren't you supposed to install ntfs-config?
<bruenig> or some other explanation
<bruenig> you must really love pidgin, it's been like 2 hours since you embarked on this install
<bruenig> gaim + different ui = pidgin
<Throdne> ok i'm done installing ntfs-3g
<mhz`-> anyone know of a way to regenerate /etc/fstab?
<ThanatosDrive> I don't really love it. I just like solving problems.
<bruenig> mk
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Now /etc/fstab or I mean follow ubuntuguide.org and search for ntfs
<bruenig> lol
<kaushal> Hi
<Odo> Hi Folks
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: Nothing. Nothing on google either.
<magnetron> scottDkoDer: please do not direct people to ubuntuguide.org
<bruenig> weird ubotu gives him a full tutorial on the wiki, then scottDkoDer interrupts ubotu and sends him to a different tutorial of likely less quality
<kaushal> I have a HTML Code
<bruenig> very odd indeed
<kaushal> can i discuss it here
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, those things are annoying anyways
<kaushal> I am facing some issues
<magnetron> kaushal: Is it about ubuntu? if not try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kaushal> thanks
<Throdne> Click Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, do you need to edit a score of music simultaneously with a group of people over IM?
<scottDkoDer> <magnetron><bruenig> what? What??
<weboide> i need help fixing a "seperate xscreen" problem, if anyone knows xorg well
<Throdne> i don't see a system tools
<mhz`-> anyone know of a way to regenerate /etc/fstab?
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: It'd be very handy considering my life and my friends. (We're all musicians)
<bruenig> mhz`-, just type it in, how many drives do you have that would make regeneration necessary, twenty/.
<mwe> Throdne: I'd install ntfs-config if I were you
<bruenig> they all use pidgin/.
<bruenig> ?
<mwe> Throdne: you need that first
<Throdne> y is that
<ThanatosDrive> No. But I can persuade them.
<mhz`-> just type it in?
<mhz`-> i deleted the UUID's
<mhz`-> now my shit is messed up
<mwe> Throdne: or that menu wont appear
<Throdne> ok thanks
<Throdne> ill do that now
<Frogzoo> mhz`-: no probs - use tune2fs to recreate the label
<bruenig> mhz`-, fstab config is pretty straight forward, drive mountpoint fs options 0 0
<mwe> Throdne: system->administration->software soureces, enable universe if you haven't
<magnetron> scottDkoDer: he already got a link to the ubuntu wiki - don't direct people in this channel to ubuntuguide.org. it recommends automatix and a bunch of other risky moves, like enabling the root account etc.
<Throdne> ok done installing ntfs-config
<mhz`-> i'm stuck in the failsafe terminal
<mwe> Throdne: good now you should have the menu mentioned
<mhz`-> due to the fact the stuff is messed up
<mwe> Throdne: Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool
<scottDkoDer> magnetron: That's how I got shite done.
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, it appears that they need to be using linux too
<mhz`-> of course, i had backed up a copy of it to my /home/brendan
<mhz`-> that's deleted
<mhz`-> :/
<mhz`-> so yeah..
<magnetron> !worksforme | scottDkoDer
<ubotu> scottDkoDer: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: Ah. Thank you then. I'll stop at my endeavors.
<Throdne> ok i opened it and enable both
<Throdne> and i still can't copy it
<mhz`-> can tune2fs automatically rebuild the listings?
<bruenig> all the paths are in linux, I don't know if that is changeable or not, but just on the surface
<mwe> Throdne: you probably need to remount
<magnetron> scottDkoDer: use ubuntuguide.org as much as you want, but don't give other user trouble by recommending it.
<mwe> Throdne: what's the mount point?
<scottDkoDer> magnetron: Are you an anadmin or what?
<kraut> moin
<bruenig> gui instructions are a bad idea as well
<bruenig> unless someone asks a gui question
<Throdne> ?/
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Reboot.
<bruenig> like how do I change the wallpaper
<magnetron> scottDkoDer: this is just the irc guidelines.
<mwe> Throdne: where is it mounted?
<bruenig> Reboot?
<bruenig> this isn't windows
<Throdne> is that what you are looking for
<Throdne>  /media/Throdne
<bruenig> Throdne, have you set everything up, editing /etc/fstab and all that good stuff/.
<bruenig> ?
<mwe> Throdne: open a terminal and type 'sudo mount -o remount /media/Throdne'
<Throdne> i installed ntfs-3gt and config
<mwe> Throdne: I think it needs to be remounted
<bruenig> it certainly does
<mwe> Throdne: since it was already mounted
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Reboot.
<bruenig> scottDkoDer, you don't know what you are talking about
<mwe> scottDkoDer: why would he reboot?
<mwe> scottDkoDer: remount is sufficient
<Throdne> pl
<Throdne> ok
<bruenig> he must have been in the wrong IRC tab, this is not ##windows
<Throdne> mount: can't find /media/Throdne in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<xjkx> while installing tomcat5.5: Installing /var/lib/tomcat5.5/conf/tomcat-users.xml. * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME invoke-rc.d: initscript tomcat5.5, action "start" failed.
<mwe> Throdne: you must have chosen a different mount point in the ntfs-config then
<bruenig> xjkx, do you have jdk installed/.
<bruenig> ?
<Throdne> ??
<mwe> I must admit I don't use the gui tool but I think it alters fstab
<Throdne> mwe ??
<mwe> Throdne: Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool
<bruenig> mwe, it sounds like a hal mount, not an fstab mount
<xjkx> bruenig: ii  sun-java6-jdk                              6-00-2ubuntu2
<Throdne> ok
<Throdne> i have it opened
<m3m0r3xXx> could you tell me video editing program ? pls
<bruenig> Throdne, do "grep ntfs /etc/fstab" pastebin output
<mwe> Throdne: check all settings
<bruenig> or just paste it
<Throdne> both of the are enabled
<bruenig> Throdne, do "grep ntfs /etc/fstab" paste output
<Throdne> internal and external
<mwe> Throdne: both of what?
<mwe> Throdne: and mount point?
<bruenig> for the love of god, paste the damn output
<Throdne> ??
<bruenig> this is why gui instructions suck
<Throdne> ok
<bruenig> what does this box say, did you check this
<Throdne> hold
<bruenig> did you pull the slider all the way to the left
<xjkx> while installing tomcat5.5: Installing /var/lib/tomcat5.5/conf/tomcat-users.xml. * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME invoke-rc.d: initscript tomcat5.5, action "start" failed. (my path is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin but i dont know how to set java_Home to it)
<bruenig> !repeat | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xjkx> bruenig: read again, thats not repeating
<Selrach> question: is it possible to setup a server on windows 2000 to stream all soundcard output to a remote client, say my linux box?
<bruenig> !repeat | xjkx ok
<ubotu> xjkx ok: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !repeat | xjkx ok this is not repeating either, see I changed some words
<ubotu> xjkx ok this is not repeating either, see I changed some words: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xjkx> !thats not repeating, there are more informations in this one
<bruenig> !repeat | xjkx ok this is not repeating either, see I changed some words more words
<ubotu> xjkx ok this is not repeating either, see I changed some words more words: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Selrach> SPAM...
<m3m0r3xXx> could you tell me video editing program ? pls
<xjkx> It's specifically saying what i need, the other one was not
<xtknight> !kino | m3m0r3xXx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> m3m0r3xXx, avidemux
<Throdne> ok i unmounted my drive
<m3m0r3xXx> ty
<xtknight> m3m0r3xXx, well anyways Kino is a kde-based video editor.  apparently ubotu doesn't know
<Throdne> but right clicking the icon on the destop
<bruenig> Throdne, wtf, do "grep ntfs /etc/fstab" in the terminal and paste the output
<Throdne> let me restart my computer
<mbone> I can't write to xorg.conf, because I don't have write permission. but how can I change this ? :)
<m3m0r3xXx> ty bruenig, xtknight
<Throdne> i don't see it
<bruenig> Throdne, there is no output?
<xtknight> mbone, type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit in root mode
<Throdne> i only see my windows protision
<xjkx> does anyone know how to set my java_home for gods sake
<Throdne> partition
<xtknight> !alternatives | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<xtknight> xjkx, or, export JAVA_HOME=VALUE
<bruenig> copy and paste this, here more help, highlight these words in the quotes, then press control +c or perhaps right click and choose copy and then go to the terminal and press ctrl + shift + v or right click and paste, then when letters and numbers come after it, do the same thing but in reverse: "grep ntfs /etc/fstab"
<mbone> yeah, thank for your help :)
<bruenig> do they not have copy and paste in windows
<xtknight> xjkx, you will have to do this each time, or put it in abashrc
<Throdne> ok my irc is on my windows computer
<xjkx> xtknight: doing each time doesnt make sense, where is abarshrc
<bruenig> then write it
<xtknight> xjkx, ~/.bashrc
<Throdne> and ubuntu is on another computer
<mbone> Do someone use Virtual Box to emulate WinXP or Vista on Ubuntu ?
<bruenig> type it out
<xtknight> xjkx, in other words, /home/user/bashrc
<Throdne> I CAN'T
<bruenig> 19 characters?
<mwe> .bashrc, not?
<bruenig> you can't type 19 characters
<Throdne> the uuid?
<xtknight> ya sorry, /home/user/.bashrc
<bruenig> linux might not be fore you, if 19 characters throws you
<bruenig> for*
<Throdne> i see my windows partition
<Throdne> the /media.hda1
<Throdne> and that is it
* bruenig wonders why people com in here and then don't follow instructions
<bruenig> come*
<mwe> Throdne: so did you try going to /media/hda1 in the file manager?
<mwe> supposing it's mounted
<mhz`-> hmm
<macogw> mbone: i put Vista in Virtual Box on my friend's lappy after her WinXP partition BSOD'd and i thought full ubuntu (instead of dual boot) with a VM might be a better plan...no rebooting for Excel
<Throdne> UUID=FABC871EBC86D493 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults, locale=en_us.UTF-8 0 1
<Throdne> i don't want is on my hda1
<bruenig> there should not be a space between defaults, and locale
<mwe> Throdne: what is that
<bruenig> fstab output
<mhz`-> i gotta figure out how to rename the hda1, hda7, and local disk
<mhz`-> but won't let me
<Throdne> MY WINDOWS partition
<xtknight> that's a pretty short uuid
<bruenig> Throdne, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, delete the space
<mwe> Throdne: yes so go there. or you want to mount it else where?
<xtknight> i didn't think NTFs drives had uuids anyhow
<Throdne> yes my removable drive
<bruenig> that space will cause it to fail, fstab uses white space to determine options
<mhz`-> any ideas on how to rename my hda1, local disk?
<weboide> Hello! i need help fixing a "seperate xscreen" problem (looks like frequencies are bad but i can't get it to work), if anyone knows xorg well
<mwe> Throdne: I think you need to plug it in before you run the config tool. I'm not that familiar with the gui tool though
<Throdne> hold
<bruenig> mhz`-, you can mount it at localdisk but you can't rename the device
<Throdne> i'm restarting the computer
<bruenig> why
<mhz`-> i get the error: unmount: /media/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<bruenig> did you edit out the space/.
<bruenig> ?
<mhz`-> i really just wanna rename it to a more descriptive name
<bruenig> Throdne, did you edit out the space?
<mwe> mhz`-: yeah unmount first, though
<Throdne> hold the computer is starting
<mhz`-> won't let me
<Throdne> and what space
<mwe> mhz`-: or it gets confused
<mhz`-> mwe, i get that error
<bruenig> Throdne, why did you restart?
<Throdne> i could not remount the drive
<mwe> mhz`-: sudo umount /dev/hda1 I think might work
<bruenig> that is because of the space
<bruenig> Throdne, no space should be between defaults, and locale
<XimDev> hey there
<bruenig> Throdne, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and edit that out
<Throdne> i know that
<AnRkey> hi all
<mhz`-> command not found
<mhz`-> :/
<XimDev> I have one question
<xjkx>  * Starting Tomcat servlet engine tomcat5.5  [ OK ]   (but then no port was opened here, whats wrong?)
<bruenig> so what does restarting do?
<Throdne> UUID=FABC871EBC86D493 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_us.UTF-8 0 1
<XimDev> I want to install a program
<xtknight> XimDev, which one?
<Throdne> IDK
<bruenig> Throdne, is that what it looks like in fstab or did you just change it
<mwe> Throdne: but that's the windows partition you want the external drive, no?
<XimDev> but it doesn't have a deb or not available in synaptic
<Throdne> yes i want to put the file on my ext drive not the hda1
<XimDev> so i will build it from source
<bruenig> !compile | XimDev get the deb
<ubotu> XimDev get the deb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bruenig> get the tarball*
<xjkx> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> Throdne: so plug it in and run Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool again
<Throdne> hda1 is my windows partition and /media/Throdne is my exxt drive
<mwe> Throdne: I think
<xjkx> !tomcat5.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat5.5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> mwe, stop that
<mhz`-> mwe, says unknown command...any ideas?
<mwe> bruenig: what
<bruenig> mounting in linux is very transparent and straight forward don't confuse it with guis
<mwe> mhz`-: what did you type?
<mhz`-> like you said, sudo unmound /dev/hda1
<xtknight> umount * ^^^
<mwe> mhz`-: umount
<mhz`-> ahh
<mhz`-> i can't read
<XimDev> thanks a lot
<xtknight> but you can copy :)
<bruenig> Throdne, ok so what is the name of the device that mounts to /media/Throdne
<mhz`-> different boxes
<MindOfChaos> hey
<mhz`-> can't copy over the lan
<mhz`-> :)
* xtknight has no rebuttal :(
<MindOfChaos> Ubuntu only seems to run one of my speakers
<MindOfChaos> I have 6 speakers
<MindOfChaos> 5.1 channel
<mhz`-> there we go, that worked
<MindOfChaos> I want it to run like stereo through all of them
<mwe> bruenig: appearently many new users have great difficulty with the CLI even spelling things right seems to be hard
<Throdne> if it is mounted should there be an icon thats says Throdne
<Throdne> i see one for hda1
<bruenig> mwe, it is hard on us also to figure otu what is going on
<bruenig> and help them
<bruenig> they surely can copy commands
<Throdne> on the destop i mean
<mwe> yes ;)
<bruenig> and report back what happened
<Throdne> well, i only see hda1 no throdne drive
<xtknight> MindOfChaos, unfortunately this varies a lot per sound card.  but to get started, try "gnome-volume-control" and enable all the options and switches.  see if anything works.  dont forget to unmute stuff
<bruenig> Throdne, unplug the external drive, then plug it in again
<Throdne> ok
<xtknight> MindOfChaos, you can reveal more options in gnome volume control by going to Edit->Preferences.  beyond that, i really cannot help you
<magnetron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound MindOfChaos
<Throdne> ok
<bruenig> Throdne, if it mounts do grep Throdne /etc/mtab
<Throdne> done
<mwe> Throdne: the GUI tool does not see the external drive? if not you need to edit fstab by hand
<mhz`-> which way do you suggest remounting the drives w/ a diff name?
<Throdne> ok i got an error
<Throdne> cannot mount volume
<bruenig> Throdne, ok do sudo fdisk -l
<mwe> doing what?
<bruenig> see what it is called
<Throdne> unable to mount the volume 'Throdne'.
<bruenig> I just want a dev name
<bruenig> that is all I need
<bruenig> and we are done
<mwe> mhz`-: did you umount?
<mhz`-> yeah
<Throdne> looks like
<Throdne> /dev/sda
<mhz`-> the 3 drives are unmounted
<mwe> mhz`-: if so just edit fstab. sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bruenig> Throdne, it needs to have a number /dev/sda1 perhaps
<Throdne> 1
<Throdne> yeah
<Throdne> sorry
<mhz`-> last time i did that i messed shit up
<scottDkoDer> Throdne: Reboot.
<Throdne> pressed enter to soon
<mwe> mhz`-: well you need to create the mount point as well
<Throdne> druenig, now how do i mount it
<dawn> eclipse 3.3 (europa) is already out.. when can we download and install it through Synaptic? any idea?
<bruenig> Throdne, ok so do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add this line: /dev/sda1 /media/Throdne ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_us.UTF-8 0 1
<mwe> mhz`-: change the name then make sure the directory exists
<rancidlm> hey all kind of a off topic question is there a way to password protect NFS shares?
<rancidlm> i would rather use NFS then samba and just looking for a way to properly authenticate
<Throdne> ok done
<bruenig> you can set them to not mount at boot and then mount them yourself so that a password would be necessary
<mwe> dawn: next ubuntu release
<bruenig> rancidlm, or you can change the permissions on the drive so that only a particular user can write or read or execute
<bruenig> Throdne, sudo mount -a
<dawn> mwe: when is that?
<dawn> september, right?
<mhz`-> see, before i when i went to ntfs config tool it showed me the 2 drives with the option of editing the mount point label
<mwe> dawn: yeah. unless it's back ported
<bruenig> mhz`-, mount point label is different from device label
<mwe> dawn: program versions don't change until the next release
<rancidlm> bruenig: hmm but theres no way of saying.. u must provide a Username and password to access the share like a SMB share?
<dawn> mwe: i'm sorry.. i didn't understand that..
<mhz`-> hmm, i just wanna change what its listed on the desktop
<mhz`-> to a more descriptive name
<bruenig> I have never used either, I know nfs decently but samba not at all
<Throdne> ok
<bruenig> you can always set generic linux partitions on nfs
<bruenig> so just make sure others can mess with it, or ensure that only a particular group of people can edit
<bruenig> etc
<XimDev> i am not sure if i am allowed to ask that in here
<Throdne> failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<bruenig> Throdne, is it good/.
<XimDev> but any idea of a php IDE with a deb package or works on ubuntu?
<MaDiNfO_> quanta
<MaDiNfO_> bluefish
<bruenig> Throdne, there are a few reasons that can happen, but since I don't know what you have or haven't actually done because of the obsession with gui instructions, I feel uncertain advising
<martii> hi guys
<martii> does anybody use opera
<martii> win ubuntu
<martii> with
<martii> I get so ugly fonts
<martii> is there any way to improve that?
<martii> opera 9.21 downloaded from opera.com
<martii> it's not the distro one
<Throdne> ok
<alecwh> I'm looking for a program that will wake me up in the morning with music, does anyone know of one?
<XimDev> thx madinfo
<jonathan_> hello
<jonathan_> anybody here?
<magnetron> alecwh: install the package gnome-schedule , with it you can schedule any command
<magnetron> we are here, jonatham_
<alecwh> magnetron, thanks a lot! What command would I use to play an MP3 file in rythmbox?
<magnetron> alecwh: i am not sure
<mwe> martii: change the fonts in the settings?
<alecwh> ok, I'll ask in a second (to the channel)
<alecwh> Is it possible to launch a song (in Rythmbox) using the command-line?
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, rhytmbox filename (if insa
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, rhytmbox filename (if in same folder where file is, otherwise rhytmbox /folder/to/file/FILE)
<alecwh> ok, that's it?? :)
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, Yepp, to start rhytmbox with a song file. Wouldn't it be easier just to add it via rhytmbox though?
<alecwh> I'm trying to schedule a song to launch for an "alarm clock."
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, Aaaahhh...
<Xsylotte> question: how to connect nokia n70 in ubuntu ?
<Xsylotte> any software for it or ?
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, rhytmbox FILE works for me, but a friend just said he has to do "rhytmbox  --playlists-file PLAYLISTFILE" to get it to work, so better test before relying on that alarm clock...
<alesan> I have a monitor 1440x900 do you have an idea how to set the graphics card this way?
<alesan> I also installed the 915resolution program
<alecwh> ok, thanks
<alecwh> got it GraBBer
<magnetron> alecwh: you could use commandline music player, like mpg123
<alecwh> I'm going to experiment right now.
<xjkx> /etc/init.d/tomcat start returns [ok]  but /etc/init.d/tomcat status returns "its not running" wtf? i could never make tomcat work on ubuntu, that sucks
<alecwh> I'll try that...
<alecwh> magnetron, how do I launch it (with a song) after installation?
<|GraBBer|> True as magnetron says, would be easier. =)
<magnetron> mpg123 filename
<DanaG> Does anybody have any recommendations for a good Linux-compatible webcam?
<magnetron> !hardware | DanaG
<ubotu> DanaG: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Xsylotte> question: how to connect nokia n70 in ubuntu with usb cable ?
<DanaG> I can see what's supported, but I'd like to know what people can attest to being good.
<alecwh> arg... I've got a music file deep in my directory... is there a way to easily just get a "copy and paste" location of my file?
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, pwd in a shell
<alecwh> /home/alec/Desktop/alec/Music/Counting Crows/Films About Ghosts : I got that, but do I need to escape the whitespaces?
<magnetron> locate
<alecwh> locate?
<magnetron> locate filename in a terminal
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, Yes, like this: /test\ test/
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, and if in a filename, ofcourse no / at the end...
<alecwh> wow... that locate thing is bringing up THOUSANDS of files
<alecwh> :P
<alecwh> still going
<alecwh> just cancelled it...
<alecwh> locate 02 - round here.mp3
<alecwh> gave me LOTS of results
<|GraBBer|> alecwh, locate is a searchtool, to search for files. =)
<magnetron> alecwh: escape your whitespace
<alecwh> Ok
<|GraBBer|> Looks for 02 AND - AND round AND here.mp3
<|GraBBer|> So no wonder you got alot of results ;)
<xjkx> ubuntu is sucking at tomcating
<alecwh> guys
<alecwh> found a better way
<alecwh> mpg123 '/home/alec/Music/Counting Crows/Films About Ghosts/02 - round here.mp3'
<alecwh> just the ''s
<|GraBBer|> Now I need a shower and lunch. bbiab =)
<alecwh> wait
<alecwh> what time is it there
<alecwh> it's 2:44 here...
<alecwh> am
<magnetron> "there"
<magnetron> the world
<magnetron> 10:46
<alecwh> magnetron, do I need to start "schedulr" on bootup?
<alecwh> with session manager?
<Kagemaro> Hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<Kagemaro> Does anyone know if Ubuntu is tested with a Toshiba A100?
<Kagemaro> Satellite A100*
<Kagemaro> I'm looking for a distro for my notebook that I can install in a couple of hours
<Lorne_Kun> Kagemaro, download the livecd and find out :3
<SlimeyPete> not sure about the A100, but I use kubuntu on a Satellite L30-105
<alecwh> It's always spooky and lonely here at this time Kagemaro, you best check tomorrow if you want more responses. :)
<Kagemaro> if the LiveCD works, can I install straight off it?
<Lorne_Kun> Kagemaro, yep
<Kagemaro> :) Tomorrow I'm abroad with no Internet
<alecwh> yes, you can.
<alecwh> !install
<SlimeyPete> Kagemaro: yep. That's the official installation method.
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<SlimeyPete> though there are others, as above ^^
<alecwh> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Kagemaro> And it will install over my current OS (FreeBSD) without issue?
<Kagemaro> You can do all the partitioning etc from the LiveCD?
<magnetron> yes, Kagemaro
<alecwh> it should. Make sure you have yoru boot order list as "CD/DVD" first.
<alecwh> and, again, yes, gPartitioner
<alecwh> I think...
<alecwh> gparted.
<magnetron> gparted
<Javid> is there a quick command to mount an iso as a virtual drive?
<Kagemaro> Hmm, I'm not sure if my chip is 64 bit
<Kagemaro> Core 2 Duo
<alecwh> probably 32 bit
<dawn`chorus> !iso | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<alecwh> how much RAM do you have?
<Kagemaro> 1.5GB
<Javid> yaaaaaay thanks
<alecwh> you're most likely running 32 bit.
<Lorne_Kun> the Core(x) chips are all 32Bit except for the server chips
<Lorne_Kun> Xeons
<Kagemaro> Thanks
<magnetron> Kagemaro: use the 32bit version if unsure. not all packages are availiable for 64bit ubuntu
<alecwh> I'd start the download now if you want to use it by tomorrow...
<alecwh> !download | Kagemaro
<ubotu> Kagemaro: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Kagemaro> Also how hard is setting up my wireless network card likely to be?
<Lorne_Kun> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> Kagemaro: depends on if your nic is supported
<Kagemaro> its onboard one
<alecwh>  goodnight all.
<ferronica> hi all
<Lorne_Kun> Kagemaro, do you happen to know what it is?
<Kagemaro> I'm looking for detailed spec
<bobsomebody> question, if someone is accessing my apache2 port, and my page does not log anything on that IP, and it repeats every 30 mins, would this qualify as something worth chasing down
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, detailed spec on what? (sorry i just joined)
<magnetron> !hardware |  Kagemaro
<ubotu> Kagemaro: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<r00723r0> how do i remove my glchess config settings?
<bobsomebody> ah
<Kagemaro> Satellite A100-225
<bobsomebody> toshiba is win
<bobsomebody> i think i have that one too
<Kagemaro> I'm wondering if ubuntu is going to make it difficult to use my wireless card
<bobsomebody> nah
<bobsomebody> it shouldng
<bobsomebody> *shouldnt
<Kagemaro> Networking
<Kagemaro> Networking: Network adapter
<Kagemaro> Wireless LAN Supported: Yes
<Kagemaro> Wireless NIC: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Kagemaro> Data Link Protocol: Ethernet, Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11a, IEEE 802.11g
<Kagemaro> Compliant Standards: IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11a, IEEE 802.11g, Wi-Fi CERTIFIED
<r00723r0> does anyone know how do i remove my glchess config settings?
<Kagemaro> Does that help?
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, you still got windblows on it right?
<Kagemaro> No, I have freebsd on it
<bobsomebody> oh
<Kagemaro> Which totally doesn't agree with the graphics card
<Myrtti> Kagemaro: thank you for using pastebin or supplying link to the necessary info in the future
<bobsomebody> well.. i think it should have the Atheros line of integrated wireless cards in it
<bobsomebody> mine has one
<Myrtti> Kagemaro: instead of pasting the stuff here
<magnetron> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG works great https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<Bogaurd> how can I disable automounting in ubuntu? I'm trying to work with gparted, and ubuntu keep mounting partitions once they're created, which causes gparted to fail on the next operation in the queue...
<pirx> hi! i have added "birger  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" to /etc/sudoers, and still ubuntu asks for a password when user birger wants to usesudo, howcome?
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro: if it has issues u can always get a PMCIA (or whatever its called) Linksys wifi card
<bobsomebody> those work well w/ linux
<Bogaurd> pirx: you must use the command 'visudo' do modify your sudoers
<Bogaurd> to*, rather
<Kagemaro> Which is the stable release?
<Kagemaro> 7.04 or 6.06 lts?
<sinthetek> pirx: did you logout and back in?
<pirx> Bogaurd: ok, so visudo does a little more than just check syntax?
<magnetron> both are stable, Kagemaro, but the lts have a longer support cycle
<pirx> sinthetek: yes i sshd in and tried
<Kagemaro> OK I'm on my Windblows machine, could anyone recommend a free application for writing ISO's to disc?
<Bogaurd> pirx: that's why the /etc/sudoers file says 'This file MUST be edited with the visudo command' ;)
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, i have an ISO writter for windows if you want it
<sinthetek> pirx: you do know it will always ask for the user's pass the first time they use sudo, right?
<magnetron> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/df/Ubuntusupport.svg Kagemaro
<SlimeyPete> Kagemaro: isorecorder.  Google it :)
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, hang tight and let me put it on my server for you
<bobsomebody> its freeware btw
<Kagemaro> ty
<bobsomebody> np
<sinthetek> Bogaurd: all visudo does is prevent possible race conditions, afaik
<Kagemaro> 15 min left on download
<novato_br> this is incredible: the linux update is so very fast
<sinthetek> pirx: sudo only remembers the pass for a few min, after which it will prompt for your pass again
<Bogaurd> sinthetek: the syntax he is entering will disable password requests
<Kagemaro> Can you get VMware Workstation off apt-get any more?
<Bogaurd> how can I disable automounting in ubuntu? I'm trying to work with gparted, and ubuntu keep mounting partitions once they're created, which causes gparted to fail on the next operation in the queue...
<pirx> Bogaurd: bah! details:)
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, http://x.jaywebdesigns.com/flashiso.exe
<Kagemaro> thanks
<bobsomebody> has a nag box, but its lightweight and burns pretty stable
<bobsomebody> np man, let me know when your done so i can clear the file from my public server
<Kagemaro> its cool i only plan to use it once ;)
<magnetron> Bogaurd: system > preferences > removable media
<sinthetek> Bogaurd: ahh, didn't know it disabled passwd completely, sorry
<Kagemaro> This comp is awful
<sinthetek> never messed with sudo much
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, lol, yeah i barely use win stuff, but i keep them around for testing websites, so now i have this HUGE archive of win installers
<bobsomebody> for diff progs
<bobsomebody> god i cant type tonight
<Kagemaro> i love using a 400mhz computer with 64mb ram :/
<magnetron> Kagemaro: i don't think that will be enough to run ubuntu with gnome....
<Kagemaro> This is my windows box
<magnetron> kk
<Kagemaro> Ubuntu's going on my Core 2 Duo laptop
<Kagemaro> I cant get wireless working on the laptop under FreeBSD
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, did the download finnish yet?
<Kagemaro> Im checking
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, k,
<Kagemaro> where does IE7 download to by default?
<Kagemaro> Anyone know? :P
<m0sand> Desktop?
<Bogaurd> magnetron: thanks. sinthetek - no probs ;-)
<bobsomebody> IE7 should download straight to trash
<bobsomebody> but thats imho
<bobsomebody> :)
<m0sand> hehe
<m0sand> :)
<Kagemaro> :)
<Kagemaro> I'd have to agree
<Kagemaro> but I cant be bothered to download firefox, just to download stuff :P
<Kagemaro> on a comp i dont use
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, yeah, i have IE 6 + 7 on 2 computers
<m0sand> How come I have to run insmod /lib/modules/kernel/misc/fglrx.ko every time I boot my computer ;P Thought it would just stay installed and working.. :P
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, but like i said, thats just to test my sites
<bobsomebody> those comps have Opera and FF on them also
<bobsomebody> lol, my linux boxes have like 12-13 browsers on them
<m0sand> hehe
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, did that file ever finnish?
<bobsomebody> my host dosent allow hosting exe's so i gotta delete it off the disk when your done
<ThanatosDrive> How can I open .rar files?
<bobsomebody> winrar
<bobsomebody> lol, j/k
<m0sand> winrar? unrar perhaps ;)
<bobsomebody> unrar seems a little better imho
<bobsomebody> winrar gets pissy alot for me
<ThanatosDrive> I'm surprised 7zip doesn't work.
<Kagemaro> lol no, IE7 stopped it because it obviously knows more about my security needs than I do :(
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, i lol'ed myself so hard
<bobsomebody> haha
<bobsomebody> oh hey
<Kagemaro> It should've stopped me downloading IE7 lol
<Kagemaro> Since I've had it this comp has halved in speed
<bobsomebody> u guys wanna read something funny? linux related kinda
<m0sand> yeah
<Kagemaro> OK download is done, thanks Bob
<bobsomebody> http://69.254.31.20 look for free services
<bobsomebody> use FF
<Kagemaro> I actually had to download Getright in order to get it :/
<Kagemaro> Getright to download at 700k/sec
<Kagemaro> Thats sobering
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, ok, cool, enjoy L:)
<ThanatosDrive> How do I install unRAR?
<pirx> sinthetek: yes, but it shouldnt ask me for more passwords once i have entered the correct line into /etc/sudoers
<Kagemaro> ty again
<novato_br> i'm trying to make ubuntu's instalation disk with my pendrive, but i cant copy the file "filesystem.squashfs" to pendrive, why ?
<bobsomebody> Kagemaro, its all good, figure i could save u google-time :) did u see that link i poseted? go read free services at the bottom
<bobsomebody> will make everyone laugh
<Kagemaro> Windows is a bit like a virus
<Kagemaro> Spreads really fast and slows down comps
<m0sand> ThanatosDrive: you should be able to just apt-get it I guess
<bobsomebody> lol
<ThanatosDrive> m0sand: Giving it a try
<bobsomebody> ThanatosDrive, do apt-cache search unrar
<bobsomebody> if apt-get install unrar dont work
<bobsomebody> in case its under a diff name, or has unrar-install or whatever
<ThanatosDrive> Why won't 7zip work BTW?
<bobsomebody> alright guys n gals, i got some PHP to do....
<m0sand> bobsomebody: Nice site, they can install linux for free on my comps
<bobsomebody> m0sand, thats my site
<m0sand> right
<m0sand> :)
<bobsomebody> i do free linux installs for local customers who have windows on there comp
<m0sand> ;)
<bobsomebody> i will be more than happy to mail you a CD if you send me a SASA
<bobsomebody> :)
<macogw> SASE you eman
<macogw> *mean
<bobsomebody> actually... dang i dotn even have the UPS-Box open yet
<zanaga> m0sand: they will install linux on your broken computers for free
<bobsomebody> i was supposed to do that yesterday, Lol, and yeah SASE :P
<macogw> bobsomebody: linux wasnt around in the 70s.  linus started in 1991
<Goc_> How do I force Ubuntu to display a resolution higher than 1024? I'm assuming I need to install a driver for my screen, but I can't find where I'd do such a ting
<macogw> Goc_: intel graphics? you need 915resolution
<bobsomebody> macogw, noted
* bobsomebody changes that
<macogw> bobsomebody: if you mean GNU, that was the early 80s
<macogw> '82 or '83, i think
<Goc_> SOme integrated junk, so I'm assuming Intel
<bobsomebody> cool, i put it to 80's
<macogw> Goc_: k then yeah "sudo aptitude install 915resolution"
<macogw> bobsomebody: change the phrasing to "GNU/Linux" then
<erUSUL> !fixres | Goc_
<ubotu> Goc_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* bobsomebody changed to 80's
<bobsomebody> macogw, i dont want to scare ppl with complex looking lingo on the site
<bobsomebody> remember this targets windows users
<macogw> you could put GNU + Linux...
<macogw> i'm just sayin, linux started in 1991, not the 80s
<macogw> GNU is from the 80s, and we use them together, but one is about a decade older than the other
<Throdne> dodsomebody, what is your site?
<Throdne> bob
<bobsomebody> Throdne, http://69.254.31.20
<bobsomebody> is test site
<macogw> no domain name?
<bobsomebody> http://x.jaywebdesigns.com is current public page
<Throdne> yeah that is the same with mine
<macogw> gonna be a bit hard for customers to remember your ip address, dont ya think?
<bobsomebody> i dont have a "my".com
<bobsomebody> i use a free host, i know the owner so he makes sure my page is up, even if the free host goes offline
<bobsomebody> jaywebdesigns.com is the EPIC WIN of free webhosts
<bobsomebody> oh, if your looking at my site @ my test server, use FF
<bobsomebody> nothing else will render yet,
<bobsomebody> i think this is the most action port 80's seen in ages :P
* bobsomebody has log's go to a dedicated screen ;)
<m0sand> haha
* bobsomebody has too much stuff in this room http://x.jaywebdeigns.com/i_win.avi
<bobsomebody> is the flash working right for everyone?
<m0sand> Yeah it came up nicely
<bobsomebody> cool
<bobsomebody> thats WYSIWYG flash too, lol
<m0sand> all good ;)
<bobsomebody> yeah this page is a monster of code
<Qodosh> Anyone know why I might not be able to install updates, I click install, and it begins reading the package but it doesnt install
<bobsomebody> u notice the redirect when u went to the page right?
<ThanatosDrive> How do I make a file hidden?
<Qodosh> and I cant seem to open users and groups
<Qodosh> it just tries to load
<Qodosh> and stops
<bobsomebody> that sends screen size to the PHP so i can adjust the site for OS, Browser, and Screen Res
<cartesian1984> bobsomebody: Ouch. Your flash broke my firefox.
<bobsomebody> ?
<bobsomebody> that has to be a local issue
<cartesian1984> Flash in FF can cause random crashes :\
<mat1980> ThanatosDrive you have to put . as prefix to its name
<cartesian1984> One of the many reasons I hate flash.
<ThanatosDrive> mat1980: Will that permanently change its name?
<macogw> ThanatosDrive: name it with a . at the beginning
<mat1980> ThanatosDrive yes
<ThanatosDrive> mat1980: Because I need the file names to stay the same.
<macogw> Qodosh: try doing it in the terminal
<ThanatosDrive> cartesian1984: Why not hate FF instead?
<bobsomebody> cartesian1984, i test in FF, the site works in FF on windows and linux, even FF on windows on 1.8ghz/128mb ram
<jdr> hey: anyone a solution for the problem: Starting cups: cupsd: symbol lookup error:  cupsd: undefined symbol: _httpReadGNUTLS  (Centos5 x86_64) ?
<m0sand> bobsomebody: oh okey.. Yeah worked like a charm ;D
<ThanatosDrive> And how do I get rid of the .trash/username folder that's created?
<macogw> .trash/username?
<macogw> created by what where?
<mat1980> ThanatosDrive on Linux (and I guess all other unix-like system) hidden files are created with . as prefix. I don't know other way.
<macogw> it should be /home/username/.Trash
<Qodosh> macogw: the upgrade worked in terminal
<ThanatosDrive> macogw: Created by Linux on my MicroSD
<bobsomebody> alright #ubtuntu's
<bobsomebody> im out
<macogw> ThanatosDrive: oooo that
<macogw> ThanatosDrive: empty your regular trash can
<bobsomebody> qwerty on my brotha's
<ThanatosDrive> macogw: I did. The folder is still there, but it's empty.
<macogw> ThanatosDrive: they're linked up kinda
<cartesian1984> ThanatosDrive: I'm getting to hating that too, but it doesn't happen without flash.
<Qodosh> macogw:  but I am also trying to get into user and groups gui, might you know why it wont load?
<macogw> ThanatosDrive: oh well if its empty, whats teh problem?
<macogw> ThanatosDrive: if you just dont like seeing it, delete it
<macogw> Qodosh: nope
<ThanatosDrive> macogw: It's unsightly. And how do I see this hidden folder in Linux?
<ThanatosDrive> macogw: Terminal?
<macogw> ThanatosDrive: ls -a in terminal or ctrl + h in nautilus
<Qodosh> i dont have a root directory
<cartesian1984> Qodosh: that's not possible in UNIX.
<SlimeyPete> Qodosh: the root directory is /
<TiMiDo> hey im having issued
<ferronica> what is the purpose is EasyTag Application ubuntu fiesty fawn ?
<SlimeyPete> unless you mean /root, which is the root user's home directory.
<Qodosh> no arg, i mean i had a user root dir
<Qodosh> sorry lol
<cartesian1984> Oh :)
<macogw> ferronica: id3 tags on mp3s
<Qodosh> slimeypete thats what i meant
<Qodosh> :p
<macogw> ferronica: i prefer audio tag tool though
<SlimeyPete> Qodosh: so create it :)
<Qodosh> heh i did
<Qodosh> I am justr trying to figure out what the heck went wrong with users and groups gui in ubuntu
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> I've problems printing to an hp laserjet 5000 if I try to print it says E [18/Jul/2007:11:46:29 +0200]  [Job 12]  No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<ferronica> macogw: id3 = ?
<gypsymauro> any hint?
<Qodosh> this is what I get with trying to figure how to do the whole chroot jail thing
<Qodosh> arg
<ferronica> macogw: changing name of mp3
<macogw> ferronica: the parts of the mp3 that store artist, track number ___ of ____, album, album artist, comment, etc
<Slipknot> im gettnig this error while doing apt-setup and setting up the mirrors Failed to access the Ubuntu archive                                    #
<Slipknot>                                                                          
<Slipknot>   While trying to access the Ubuntu archive using the information you    
<Slipknot>   provided, the Ubuntu package management tool, apt, returned the        
<Slipknot>   following error. The questions will be asked again.
<Slipknot> any ideas/
<macogw> you didnt post the error
<macogw> you posted a thing saying "the error will be next"
<erUSUL> !paste > Slipknot
<Slipknot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Slipknot> it says i need a key
<pirx> the deal that sudo remembers the password for a while, is that actually a sudo thing, or is it ubuntu that somehow remembers it?
<gordonjcp> pirx: it's sudo
<pirx> must be a new thing, dont remember that from other dists i have used
<AutumnCat> pirx: sudo -k
<Slipknot> erUSUL, any ideas why im gettnig this error
<macogw> Slipknot: did you just add a new repo to your sources.list?
<Kagemaro> OK, the live CD is booting :D
<AutumnCat> macogw: maybe his ubuntu is too old..
<macogw> AutumnCat: if its asking for a key though, that sounds like adding a new repo and not adding the pgp key
<macogw> AutumnCat: they didnt delete the repos for the old dists
<macogw> he should upgrade though
<macogw> heck if thats hoary....dang
<Slipknot> nope macogw i havent touched it
<macogw> Slipknot: never got around to upgrading?
<AutumnCat> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ <-- it seem that there's not a repo for hoary ..
<Slipknot> nope
<dev_0> ola, I want to install new windows xp in my hardisk, but I'm afraid it will overwrite by MBR so my ubuntu cannot start again, how to avoid this problem
<Slipknot> i wanted to installed feisty
<macogw> ok, and?
<Slipknot> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<macogw> change your sources.list to all say breezy, upgrade to that
<macogw> then dapper, dist-upgrade to that
<macogw> then edgy, dist-upgrade to that
<macogw> then feisty, dist-upgrade to that
<macogw> or reinstall
<macogw> but you cant skip
<Kagemaro> OK I've booted off the Live CD, my res has defaulted to 1024x768, how do I change i?
<Kagemaro> it*?
<Slipknot> blah
<AutumnCat> maybe I was wrong :P http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/
<Slipknot> macogw, what if i just put feisty?
<macogw> you cant skip
<Peaker> why does apt lock in download-only mode?
<macogw> itll break
<Slipknot> why not?
<Slipknot> are you sure?
<Slipknot> well i did that.
<macogw> if you skip that many versions at once, itll break
<Slipknot> badly?
<Kagemaro> OK I've booted off the Live CD, my resolution has defaulted to 1024x768, how do I change it? (I'm on a widescreen)
<Lorne_Kun> Kagemaro, do you have ATI or NVIDIA or some onboard graphics?
<Kagemaro> ati radeon x1300 mobility
<macogw> because so many different programs had things change and different config file that they might not be able to understand the old ones and they get fixed each time (it asks on some "do you want to rewrite this config file?") and its in general a bad idea to skip lots of versions, from what ive heard
<Slipknot> i've done from woody to sid
<Slipknot> and it has broken but not badly
<Slipknot> that i've have to reinstalled everything again
<macogw> i dont know how badly
<macogw> ive never tried because TFMs says "dont do it"
<Slipknot> i'll do it =)
<macogw> idk if you've noticed, but ubuntu has a rather "fragile" dist-upgrade process
<Slipknot> and i'll tell you
<AzMoo> Hey guys, I just got a new monitor. I don't really want to set up my xorg.conf manually though, so is there any way I can get it to auto-detect?
<macogw> AzMoo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<macogw> AzMoo: itll ask questions
<AzMoo> macogw, wicked, thanks :)
<AzMoo> macogw, it's not asking me questions :\
<AzMoo> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<AzMoo>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070718192656
<macogw> AzMoo: ok...so?
<macogw> AzMoo: its just telling you thats  its gonna config your xorg.conf and if you did stuff the changes will be lost
<AzMoo> macogw, yeah, but then it doesn't do anything else.
<macogw> AzMoo: oh. try without -phigh then. i mightve spelled that wrong
<macogw> AzMoo: the flag bit is to make it STFU and not ask about keyboard, but i might not remember it right, so you have to sit through the keyboard questions
<AzMoo> macogw, yeah, that's working, thanks :)
<rancidlm> hey all quick question.. i have a laptop with a broken cdrom drive.. and it has no option to boot from usb.. so my question is .. is there a way to do a ftp install using boot disks.. OR is there a way to take the hardrive out and do some sort of install using my external enclosure?
<gordonjcp> rancidlm: probably the latter
<macogw> ive installed from a different comp and shoved it in before
<macogw> might have to reconfigure X if you have different graphics cards
<macogw> other than that, should be fine
<Kagemaro> I did that on my old libretto
<macogw> well, wireless too
<gordonjcp> rancidlm: I've had best results from using a 2.5" to 3.5" adaptor and sticking the laptop drive in my desktop
<gordonjcp> Kagemaro: yeah, that's how I put NetBSD on my libretto
<Kagemaro> I can never get X to work on NetBSD :/
<rancidlm> gordonjcp: well i have a working laptop i can just shove in and use it to do the install
<rancidlm> but this is good at least i know i can install it that way lol
<Kagemaro> make sure you dont do what i did :P
<Kagemaro> install on a 64bit then put it back in a 32bit machine
<rancidlm> OR .. (convoluted idea time) is there a boot loader that i can copy ISO's to and it will boot the ISO's as if the cdrom was in the pc?
<hamedv90> hello
<Slipknot> let's see macogw
<Kagemaro> That would be a fat-assed MBR
<Slipknot> is going well so far =)
<Kagemaro> an ISO :D
<Slipknot> i need 5 more minutes,
<flupzor> rancidlm: the device name will probably change for grub so you will probably have to change that first time you will boot
<macogw> 5 minutes?
<macogw> damn fast server!
<Slipknot> yeap
<Slipknot> ;X
<gordonjcp> rancidlm: yup, that'll work
<alesan> re
<Kagemaro> Can anyone help me get this working at my native 1280x800 widescreen res?
<alesan> do you have any idea how to set my monitor at 1440x900?
<P1r4t3> thank you all for everything, good night.:)
<Slipknot> Kagemaro, edit you're xorg.conf at /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever you're xorg.conf is called
<Kagemaro> lol alesan - your question is startlingly similar to mine :P
<alesan> Kagemaro, :)
<Kagemaro> I dont know if Linux is different but under BSD my KDE ignored my Xorg.conf completely
<Kagemaro> And sat stubbornly in 1024x768
<alesan> which graphic card do you have?
<Kagemaro> Radeon X1300 Mobility
<alesan> mh
<AzMoo> macogw, it worked! Thanks :D
<AzMoo> although now beryl is broken :p
<Slipknot> is it?
<Slipknot> ;X
<Slipknot> used compiz
<Slipknot> i've heard it was better,
<Slipknot> i'll try compiz right now
<Slipknot> when i finish with my update
<Kagemaro> If your update doesnt slaughter your OS :P
<Kagemaro> 54% installed
<Kagemaro> Has anyone used the successor to Gaim?
<Slipknot> macogw,  done with the update nothing happend (:
<Kagemaro> Until you restart ;)
<Slipknot> huh
<rancidlm> Kagemaro: pidgin?
<Kagemaro> I managed to Slaughter a debian install with apt-get update
<Kagemaro> Rancid - yes
<Kagemaro> Is it any good?
<Kagemaro> (any better than Gaim?)
<rancidlm> Kagemaro: i like it better then gaim.. but that being said still lacks alot of msn protocols.. it would be nice if it could do what amsn can
<macogw> pidgin is new gaim
<Kagemaro> does skype work under linux yet?
<macogw> oh whoops
<rancidlm> Kagemaro: oh heck yes.. theres been a few version out too
<macogw> skype has worked for a while
<macogw> but it lacks video
<rancidlm> yup
<macogw> its skype 1
<Kagemaro> i dont use video
<Kagemaro> Just voice
<macogw> windows and mac have version 3
<macogw> then what do you need skype for?
<macogw> use SIP
<macogw> heck, with video, use SIP
<Kagemaro> friend is on windblows :P
<macogw> yeah and?
<macogw> MSN = a SIP client
<Kagemaro> He only has skype and teamspeak
<Slipknot> nice first error macogw =)
<macogw> Slipknot: what is it?
<Kagemaro> Does Teamspeak work under Linux?
<rancidlm> yes
<Slipknot>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package rdesktop
<rancidlm> there is a native linux client
<rancidlm> for teamspeak
<macogw> he doesnt have msn? its built into windows
<rancidlm> as for ventrillo.. i have spent many of nights trying to get that to work in linux :S
<Kagemaro> He doesnt use MSN
<Slipknot> any ideas macogw
<Kagemaro> I'm sure he has that awful windows messenger client :P
<macogw> nope
<Slipknot> nice
<FreakyTallKid> hello?
<Sonicadvance1> yes?
<slytherin> FreakyTallKid: hi
<Kagemaro> Linux has come on a long way since I last used it :S
<FreakyTallKid> hey cool, i got it to work. soory im a little new to IRC
<Kagemaro> All we need now is WoW for Linux :P
<Kagemaro> And I will no longer require a Windows partition
<macogw> Kagemaro: it works with wine, doesnt it?
<Kagemaro> Does it?
<macogw> Kagemaro: there's a lot of WoW talk on the forums
<Kagemaro> I havent used Wine for about 2 years
<Kagemaro> I've always used VMWare
<macogw> if it didnt, i doubt itd be such a common topic on there
<eddmendonca> after I did apt-get lapack3, I can't compile with -llapack (not found??)
<Kagemaro> Unless they all use virtual boxes
<Ind[y] > Although "Update Notifier" is enabled to run at the start of the session, it does not display me the updates. I have to manually run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in order to update my software. Why?
<slytherin> Kagemaro: wine is not virtual box
<Kagemaro> No I know
<Kagemaro> vmware is :)
<Kagemaro> can you get vmware workstation via apt-get still?
<TiMiDo> damn macogw any ideas with the error im slipknot
<TiMiDo> i should have listen to you
* _Johny says hello
<macogw> i dont know
<eddmendonca> -llapack can't be found! can anyone help?
<_Johny> Does anyone of you use MOC player on Ubuntu?
<macogw> i told you not to
<macogw> i suppose it has to do with Xorg upgrades
<TiMiDo> right.
<macogw> but i dont know how to fix it
<TiMiDo> yeap it does.
<slytherin> eddmendonca: What are the arguments passed to gcc?
<slytherin> _Johny: What is MOC?
<eddmendonca> #c++ -g -Wall -pedantic -o main -DTESTE_2 -llapack
<Ind[y] > Although "Update Notifier" is enabled to run at the start of the session, it does not display me the updates. I have to manually run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in order to update my software. Why? I mean, it does not appear an orange box at the system tray when there are updates available, so I can click on it and update-manager will start.
<_Johny> slytherin, It's a music player on console (MOC means; Music on console)
<Kagemaro> Does Winamp work with Wine? lol
<eddmendonca> slytherin: gonna try to install lapack3-dev maybe thats the problem (someone told me in boost channel)
<slytherin> eddmendonca: Install lapack3-dev and use pkg-config to retrive the include & library values.
<berent> hi all
<_Johny> !wine | Kagemaro
<ubotu> Kagemaro: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<berent> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jatt> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eddmendonca> slytherin: thanks ;)
<slytherin> Kagemaro: You don't need Winamp. There is this beautiful player called rhythmbox. :-)
<slytherin> !rhythmbox > Kagemaro
<berent> can someone help me in installing nvidia drivers
<_Johny> or "Amarok"
<erUSUL> !nvidia | berent
<ubotu> berent: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jatt> how can I fix the following?
<jatt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30310/
<jatt> (I am using Dapper)
<berent> erUSUL : I am on character mode now unable to start x server
<Ind[y] > Although "Update Notifier" is enabled to run at the start of the session, it does not display me the updates. I have to manually run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in order to update my software. Why? I mean, it does not appear an orange box at the system tray when there are updates available, so I can click on it and update-manager will start.
<_Johny> Kagemaro, If you're used to using winamp, I'd recommend you to try "xmms"
<erUSUL> berent: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to get a working xorg.conf (with the nv driver for example)
<slytherin> Ind[y] : Search on launchpad.net. Looks like there is already bug for that
<eddmendonca> slytherin: how do I should use pkg-config?
<Kagemaro> I have tried xmms in the past, I'll check it out but last time I used it, it was more like 'oldschool' winamp than the modern one
<berent> erUSUL: do you mean that will take care of installing the required drivers
<Ind[y] > slytherin: ok. thank you.
<slytherin> eddmendonca: Wait
<flupzor> i have just restored a system backup using tar and everything seems to be working fine. But is there a way (using apt or aptitude) to verify if nothing is missing
<erUSUL> berent: usually the nv driver and a hanfull of others are already installed the nv driver is an opensource driver for nvidia that only supports 2D
<Kagemaro> erUSUL: How does one install a 3D capable driver for an ATi Radeon?
<erUSUL> berent: once you get to X you can install the 3D drivers
<SlimeyPete> !fglrx | kag	
<ubotu> kag: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> Kagemaro: follow the instructions on the page ubotu told berent
<enyc> ?is /etc/iftab a "ubuntu" file -- not used in debian ?
<erUSUL> Kagemaro: or see above ;)
<berent> erUSUL:ok .i will come back if it doesn't work since i have to log out for that
<erUSUL> enyc: nope afaik
<enyc> erUSUL: erm.. you mean "correct" ??
<enyc> erUSUL: im confused by "nope" in this circumstance
<erUSUL> berent: use virtual consoles ALT + F2 to switch
<erUSUL> enyc: no, iftab it is a "generic" file any distribution can have it (udev usas it iirc)
<slytherin> eddmendonca: Try something likeSomething like gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs lapack3` -o test filename.c
<enyc> erUSUL: right i see
<Kagemaro> OK my system is installed now
<enyc> erUSUL: Apparently /etc/iftab is uned on 6.06 6.10 7.04 ...
<Lorne_Kun> you've gotten farther than i did on my MacBook pro then :p
<enyc> erUSUL: and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  on 7.10 onwards
<Kagemaro> !wifi
<erUSUL> enyc: see here http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/502
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kagemaro> is wifi easy to set up?
<Lorne_Kun> Kagemaro, is your card detected in the network manager?
<Kagemaro> how do i check?
<eddmendonca> slytherin: No package `lapack3' found... I tryed it with lapack3-dev and the got the same msg.
<enyc> erUSUL: aha ;-)  ifrename ;-)
<enyc> erUSUL: thankyou ;-)
<Lorne_Kun> Administration --> Network
<Lorne_Kun> or
<macogw> Kagemaro: click the network manager applet in the top right corner
<Kagemaro> Oh, yeah I see it
<Kagemaro> Is there any way to find the network key?
<Lorne_Kun> you dont know it?
<Kagemaro> I never presumed I'd have to use it again :P
<macogw> get on the computer thats wired to it
<Kagemaro> I haven't connected a new PC to it for about 2 years
<macogw> and go to the router config page
<erUSUL> enyc: no problem next time ask in the debian channel jeje ;D
<macogw> and read it
<sunken> Hi, I can not play music and lspci gives me: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01). Can someone help me please?
<enyc> erUSUL: the reason i ask here is because i have an etch system with no 'iftab' and a feisty system with 'iftab' so I came here to ask about it ;-)
<Ind[y] > I can't see how it could be related to update-notifier, but will this solve my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115005
<Ind[y] > (the first post)
<HEP85> can somebody recommend a good IDE?
<erUSUL> enyc: :D
<erUSUL> HEP85: language?
<HEP85> erUSUL: C/C++ and if possible Java, too
<slytherin> HEP85: anjuta/eclipse
<HEP85> slytherin: Thanks!
<erUSUL> HEP85: kdevelop (kde/qt) anjuta (C,C++/Gtk), eclipse (java and with CDT c & C++) etc. and then you have emacs ;)
<thexx> I'm having a strange prob with my serial device on feisty server. I connected two PCs with nullmodem cable. I can send FROM the feisty machine, but I don't receive anything I send TO the machine
<Ind[y] > HEP85: vim
<enyc> thexx: how are you talking over the serial
<enyc> thexx: ?
<Ind[y] > I can't see how it could be related to update-notifier, but will this solve my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115005 (the first post)
<thexx> enyc: via minicom or just echo and cat
<HEP85> erUSUL: Thank you. I will try anjuta and eclipse
<enyc> thexx: minicom both ends?
<thexx> yes
<thexx> baudrate the same
<thexx> all settings via stty the same
<HEP85> Ind[y] : vim is a terminal based text editor, no IDE
<enyc> thexx: possibly there is an interrupt problem?  try observing "cat /proc/interrupts"
<thexx> enyc: checking...
<Kagemaro> My router's page shows 'under construction' on the other computer o_o
<Ind[y] > HEP85: I know, but it's the best for programming.
<HEP85> Ind[y] : Are you kidding?
<Ind[y] > HEP85: not at all
<macogw> im with Ind[y] 
<macogw> vim's da sh**
<thexx> enyc: strange, I can't find anything there resembling serial port
<HEP85> Ind[y] : How do you compile with vim? How do you debug?
<macogw> you hit ZZ
<macogw> then do "javac" or "gcc" or whatever
<Ind[y] > HEP85: I don't compile with vim. I compile with a compiler.
<thexx> enyc: setserial tells me  /dev/ttyS0 is on IRQ4
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : looking for a flame fest with some member of the church of emacs XD ??
<macogw> and you debug with print statements, like you do with anything...
<Ind[y] > HEP85: I debug according to the compiler's error messages and with breakpoints in the code.
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: :P
<HEP85> Ind[y] : Really? I mean how do you start the compiler from within vim?
<thexx> but I can't find that on proc/interrupts
<macogw> i just do printf's or System.out.println() to see what's broken
<Ind[y] > HEP85: I don't. Why should I.
<Ind[y] > ?
<macogw> HEP85: why would you want to?
<macogw> besides IDE's want mice...eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww
<HEP85> Ind[y] : Because it is faster
<macogw> vim is awesome
<macogw> NO FARKING MOUSE
<macogw> and no stupid GUI getting in the way
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<macogw> it wasnt at you
<HEP85> macogw: Yes no mouse. I don't think one can work productively with terminal apps
<macogw> i dont think one can work productively with mice
<macogw> theyre slow
<macogw> type a command, done in an instant
<TiMiDo> good i've fixed that error
<macogw> GUIs involve menus and dialog boxes....
<TiMiDo> you're smart macogw
<Gecko> ehm, stop lying. Vim has mouse support
<Gecko> you can start apps from within vim too
<Ind[y] > If sometime I have to work outside the console, I prefer a plain source editor, as Gedit. IDEs are just a waste of time.
<macogw> Gecko: doesnt that require turning something on in xorg to let the mouse go in the terminal?
<Gecko> macogw: no, don't think so
<Gecko> nope
<Gecko> just :set mouse=a
<macogw> there's some 3 letter name for using a mouse in the terminal
<Gecko> gpm
<macogw> maybe in a tty you need that but not in an xterm?
<berent>  thanks erUSUL: I am back and it has worked
<HEP85> magocw: I bet I'm faster
<Gecko> you need to :set mouse=a under all circumstances
<berent> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kagemaro> anyone - how do i change the default resolution?
<Gecko> I haven't tried it in a tty, as I haven't really coded in a tty for some years
<Kagemaro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kagemaro> This bot is pretty smart :P
<macogw> GUIs are for web browsing, because text-based browsers aren't so fun and text-browsers don't support YouTube
<TiMiDo> !your factoid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your factoid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gecko> Kagemaro: yes, and you can actually query it in a private message, so you don't spam this channel :)
<wizek> How can I use that bot? :-P
<wizek> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wizek> :D lol
<macogw> anyone miss ubugtu?
<macogw> oh this one was fun but they got rid of it
<macogw> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Kagemaro> lol
<macogw> it DID used to say it didnt know anything about anything
<macogw> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<macogw> aw
<Kagemaro> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<macogw> !life the universe and everything
<Kagemaro> !computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kagemaro> :D
<HEP85> macogw: If terminal is so cool, why are so few people using it?
<Lorne_Kun> ask if the bot knows about sex :P
<Kagemaro> !teh s3xingz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teh s3xingz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TiMiDo> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gecko> terminal or text-mode?
<Kagemaro> No, it doesnt
<macogw> HEP85: theyre too lazy to learn the commands even though itd make them work faster
<ubuntu-rocks> hi guys, i'm looking on info on how to script installation of several pieces of software. e.g java, phpymadin,mytop etc
<TiMiDo> !tell Kagemaro about dick
<TiMiDo> ;X
<macogw> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<TiMiDo> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kagemaro> !IRC
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TiMiDo> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> ubuntu-rocks: just do "sudo apt-get install" then list them all
<TiMiDo> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gecko> Will you stop already!?
<Kagemaro> lol
<macogw> Gecko: like i said, !botabuse
<Gecko> exactly
<floating> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ubuntu-rocks> macogw, cool thanks
<Ind[y] > !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<macogw> !botabuse > TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> wtf
* TiMiDo listening to the gathering
<macogw> HEP85: or they're so hunt-n-peck that they manage to be faster with a mouse because it takes 2 minutes for them to type 3 letters
<Seoke> Whats a good multiplayer game on linux?
<floating> 
<js_> irssi
<js_> :p
<jatt> Seoke: eboard
<macogw> Seoke: of what type? i like battle for wesnoth. it's a turn-based strategy game. you can play against the computer or online
<SlimeyPete> Seoke: enemy territory
<SlimeyPete> or unreal tournament
<TiMiDo> okey the update wasn't bad,
<Seoke> SlimeyPete: You can play ET and Unreal on Linux?
<metbsd> it's like asking, what's a good musical software on linux?
<HEP85> macogw: You forget that not all people who work with a computer, are computer geeks which can type with ten finger system
<macogw> Seoke: yeah sure, why not?
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<TiMiDo> nice
<HEP85> macogw: So why are their no GUI apps which also have these nice keyboard shortcuts? Wouldn't that be the best of both worlds?
<macogw> that couldve been japanese
<macogw> HEP85: they do have them, on non-mac systems at least
<SlimeyPete> Seoke: yep. They both have linux clients.
<macogw> HEP85: alt + a letter to open menus
<macogw> HEP85: though theres still menus in use
<Seoke> SlimeyPete: Awesome I didnt know that o-o
<SlimeyPete> Seoke: as do the Quake and Doom games
<Seoke> SlimeyPete: Thanks!
<SlimeyPete> np
<macogw> HEP85: the direct keyboard tricks are unfortunately usually rather limited as compared to the options in the menus
<macogw> wow i meant to say that couldve been chinese not japanese
<Kagemaro> :( i think i typo'd my root pass twice
<TiMiDo> dumb ass
<TiMiDo> ;X
<Kagemaro> lol
<macogw> ooo wait
<macogw> hha
<TiMiDo> Water
<Kagemaro> is there a way to hack my own root? :/
<macogw> that was a response to the multiplayer game question on linux
<Kagemaro> Or do I have to reinstall?
<Kagemaro> lol
<TiMiDo> has anyone have heard of a band called the gathering?
<macogw> since there's Go
<TiMiDo> Kagemaro: do sudo passwd
<TiMiDo> if you're in the sudo group of course
<HEP85> macogw: OK. I believe with some exercise you can be faster than using mouse. But what is with the display disadvantage in text-mode?
<HEP85> *what about
<Kagemaro> you win :D
<macogw> display disadvantage?
<macogw> i already said that for youtube and a lot of websites GUIs are needed
<macogw> HEP85: example of keyboard v. mouse would be hunting through synaptic for all the packages you need, saying "yes mark the others too" over and over versus "sudo aptitude install -y thing thing1 thing2 thing3"
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, anyone know of NIC cards that work out of the box in Ubuntu?
<HEP85> macogw: I mean it is difficult to display graphics in textmode
<macogw> Sonicadvance1: most all of them
<Sonicadvance1> Ones they sell on Newegg hopefully :P
<Kagemaro> OK using a Radeon X1300, my display driver should be 'radeon', 'ati' or 'vesa'?
<Sonicadvance1> ah, but the one I bought for my computer I'm currently on isn't supported :P
<macogw> HEP85: uh huh...i dont get it? other than the internets, where do you use graphics?
<HEP85> macogw: If you know the package names before it indeed is much faster
<erUSUL> Kagemaro: ati
<Sonicadvance1> damn network everywhere crap
<macogw> aptitude search <word>
<Kagemaro> OK did that in single user mode
<Kagemaro> Now rebooting
<HEP85> macogw: To display a class diagramm for example. Or charts like in OO Calc
<Sonicadvance1> Also, this Network Everywhere card is said to be supported by the latest tulip driver but I either don't have the latest or ...
<g[r] eek> hi guys im trying to install dapper server lts on my REALLY OLD laptop. it installs fine. but when it reboots for the first time, it says loading GRUB menu in 3,2 ,1... and then as it passes that the very next thing it does resets the laptop
<g[r] eek> so its in a perpetual reset loop
<macogw> HEP85: ok yeah that stuff i guess you need it, but thats not really everyday stuff.  ive done like 10 charts EVER
<macogw> what do you mean by class diagram though? UML?
<macogw> do people actually USE UML diagrams?
<macogw> i could never figure out their usefulness
<HEP85> macogw: of course they do
<Kagemaro> I have an error with X
<Kagemaro> And all I did was change vesa to ati
<macogw> i mean, theyre always in text books
<Kagemaro> Do I have to do anything else?
<HEP85> macogw: they are useful in very complex projects.
<macogw> id think a regular flowchart would be more useful
<jatt> g[r] eek: just a thought: could you try to use pass the acpi=off option to the kernel? I have an old laptop too (DELL Inspiron 8200) and I had a problem with hardware which was fixed that way (it could be your problem is different and the acpi=off trick doesn't help at all)
<Kagemaro> Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<HEP85> macogw: maybe, maybe not. I can't judge it
<macogw> because if its complex, a listing of every single variable in the method isnt nearly as useful as step 1) do X 2) do Y 3) do A or if y do B
<macogw> those always end up on paper with me
<macogw> pens are faster than mice too
<macogw> *especially* macbook touchpads
<macogw> slow like molasses, those things...
<macogw> even on the fastest speed setting
<macogw> and they like to hang
<Kagemaro> Anyone?
<magic_ninja> how do i change from 32 to 16 bit ?
<macogw> magic_ninja: in xorg.conf set default depth to 16
<macogw> i think
<martyyyr> I'm planning on setting up an ubuntu server (at home). Which directories would you recommend giving their own partitions?
<jatt> martyyyr: home
<jatt> martyyyr: var
<jatt> martyyyr: eventually tmp
<magic_ninja> macogw: is that located in /etc/Xorg/Xorg.conf right?
<MeRodent> Can anyone help with beryl?
<magic_ninja> i havn't had to do it manually forever
<martyyyr> jatt: How big would these var and tmp partitions have to be?
<macogw> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magic_ninja> martyyyr: how big is ur hdd
<martyyyr> Well, I have 2HDs, one of 120Gb and one of 180GB. The server will be installed on the 120GB one, while using the other one for data storage.
<Kagemaro> Anyone - I can only get X to load with vesa driver, which can't display the correct resolution. I am running an ATi Radeon Mobility X1300. What should I do to get my res to 1280x800?
<jatt> magic_ninja: that depends on your machine
<magic_ninja> simply restarting x will cause the depth to go to 16 right?
<macogw> think so
<magic_ninja> ok lets try this
<Kagemaro> Anyone - I can only get X to load with vesa driver, which can't display the correct resolution. I am running an ATi Radeon Mobility X1300. What should I do to get my res to 1280x800?
<macogw> radeon X1300 is newish isnt it?
<Kagemaro> The laptop is about 8-10 months old
<alesan> hi
<macogw> as in, the radeon driver wont work because its for cards that are > 5 years old
<martyyyr> maginc_ninja: Unless the config file says 32.
<macogw> martyyyr: just modified it to default to 16
<alesan> how can I find if some computer has the same IP in my network?
<berent> is there any 3d game to be played which can test my mobo and graphic card capability on ubuntu
<Kagemaro> I tried the ATi driver too
<TiMiDo> alesan: w
<martyyyr> oh ok.
<Kagemaro> 'ati'
<Kagemaro> didnt work either
<macogw> Kagemaro: go to system > admin > restricted driver manager and use fglrx
<alesan> TiMiDo, ?
<Lorne_Kun> you're lucky you get a GUI at all :)
<TiMiDo> Nothing. don't listen to me
<Lorne_Kun> when i boot the fiesty live, x fails to start :P
<martyyyr> So, anyone? How big should I make my var and tmp partitions for my home server?
<macogw> Kagemaro: there a thread on ubuntuforums (linked to from the absolute beginners section) about ATI X**** cards
<alesan> martyyyr, why you need seperate partirions?
<alesan> I think if you have no idea about the size of the partition you don't need separate ones :)
<Kagemaro> in restricted drivers
<Kagemaro> it shows
<g[r] eek> jatt: thanks where would i set this option acpti=off?
<Kagemaro> 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' not in use
<Kagemaro> Should I enable that?
<martyyyr> alesan: Perhaps, but that's what I'm trying to find out. Everyone talks about seperate partitions, I'm trying to find out why.
<g[r] eek> jatt: btw, i tried booting in recovery mode and it also resets the same way
<Seoke> How do I install a .run file?
<alesan> martyyyr, on a *busy* server, a separate partition better if on a separate disk can help performance
<alesan> and make the administrator's job a bit easier...
<alesan> but on a "small/home" server you won't see any difference in performance
<Kagemaro> in restricted drivers it shows 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' but when I click enable on the dialog, the box stays unticked
<Seoke> How do I install a .run file?
<vhaarr> When I boot up and it starts X, my system just freezes for more than 5 minutes while it waits for some dbus connection to time out (I think), and it happens every time I boot - anyone know how I can prevent this?
<jatt> g[r] eek: hmm very strange. You can put the acpi=off option in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. If you can boot from a live cd maybe you can modify that file. Or you could try to boot with the live cd and pass the option to it... can you boot from a live cd or it resets the machine?
<martyyyr> alesan: Well, the server will be pretty busy, even tho it's a home server.
<vhaarr> Or fix it somehow.
<jatt> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kagemaro> in restricted drivers it shows 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' but when I click enable on the dialog, the box stays unticked ;; also in system > prefs > screen resolution there is no mention of 1280x800, just 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480; even though 1280x800 is the ONLY entry in xorg.conf
<Lorne_Kun> strange.
<m3m0r3xXx|n\a|> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m3m0r3xXx|n\a|> how can i mount my irda device
<martyyyr> alesan: It's going to have to download/upload a lot of files from/to clients in the network regularly (read: A LOT). And there will be a few databases on it as well.
<m3m0r3xXx|n\a|> http://pastebin.ca/624563
<Seoke> How do I install from a .run file?
<Gecko> Seoke: open a terminal, run chmod +x filename and then run the file with ./filename
<alesan> martyyyr, I see, maybe you should consider using a separate hard disk. for the size of the partition... try to estimate how much space you're going to need and multiply that 3x :)
<wizek> I tried to install network between a WinXP and an Ubuntu 7.04, i see the XP's shared files, and i even can vrite or reed them, but from XP, it sees ubuntu, as a shared pc, but when i double-click on it, i have to write an username andpassword, and if i write there good username and password the windo only flashes one, then appear again... it doesen't let me see it's files, or log me in, et not even tells me that wrote a good pass or not... it
<Kagemaro> in restricted drivers it shows 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' but when I click enable on the dialog, the box stays unticked
<martyyyr> alesan: "for the size of the partition"? I'm not sure what you mean by this?
<martyyyr> alesan: nevermind.
<Seoke> Gecko: Said "bad trap"
<Kagemaro> in restricted drivers it shows 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' but when I click enable on the dialog, the box stays unticked ;; also in system > prefs > screen resolution there is no mention of 1280x800, just 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480; even though 1280x800 is the ONLY entry in xorg.conf ** Anyone?
<Lorne_Kun> wizek, for me at least, i dont have to specifcy a password to access the shares on my ubuntu box
<alesan> martyyyr, I simply mean "about the size etc..."
<Lorne_Kun> that is, i leave them both blank
<g[r] eek> jatt: ill get back to you regarding the livecd once i find one, one sec
<ZeroA4> wizek, if its only for you... the easyest way to access files is with ssh + winscp
<martyyyr> alesan: Yeah, I should read more carefully :) I'm still lost btw...do I need var en tmp partitions or not?
<alesan> martyyyr, wher do you plan to "copy" those files you were talkng about?
<m3m0r3xXx|n\a|> how can i mount my irda device plz
<alesan> on which directory?
<m3m0r3xXx|n\a|> it not finds the device
<Kagemaro> in restricted drivers it shows 'ATI accelerated graphics driver' but when I click enable on the dialog, the box stays unticked ;; also in system > prefs > screen resolution there is no mention of 1280x800, just 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480; even though 1280x800 is the ONLY entry in xorg.conf ** Anyone?
<martyyyr> alesan: I'm not really sure about that yet either. (I know, I suck)  Most of those files are video files,20+ MB each. I was thinking about having them reside in the home directory.
<alesan> martyyyr, then don't use separate partitions for /var and so on.
<alesan> that is my humble advice.
<wizek> ZeroA4, what do u mean? -.- What should i exactly do to access my ubuntu files from xp? pls explain me clearly... :)
<martyyyr> alesan: but why?
<martyyyr> alesan: and what if I plan on installing a webserver and database server eventually? Basicall what I'm asking is, when would I need seperate partitions for var and tmp and the likes?
<alesan> martyyyr, if you're not going to use /var and /tmp *a lot*, there are no reasons in my opinion to mount those directoryies in a separate partition
<martyyyr> alesan: That makes sense.
<wizek> ZeroA4, what do u mean? -.- What should i exactly do to access my ubuntu files from xp? pls explain me clearly... :)
<alesan> martyyyr, and you can switch to separate partitions "on the fly" in the future if you realize you need them
<Kagemaro> OK I've found out Vesa 2.0 doesn't actually support wide resolutions, anyone know how to install a working ATI driver?
<alesan> Kagemaro, maybe ask in #ati they gave me some useful hint few days ago'
<Kagemaro> ty
<martyyyr> alesan: I can? You mean, if I'd still have free disk space by that time, right?
<alesan> martyyyr, sure, but the best then would be to use a new hard disk
<berent> is there any 3d game to be played which can test my mobo and graphic card capability on ubuntu
<wizek> ZeroA4, are u here??
<ZeroA4> wizek, yes
<wizek> I tried to install network between a WinXP and an Ubuntu 7.04, i see the XP's shared files, and i even can vrite or reed them, but from XP, it sees ubuntu, as a shared pc, but when i double-click on it, i have to write an username andpassword, and if i write there good username and password the windo only flashes one, then appear again... it doesen't let me see it's files, or log me in, et not even tells me that wrote a good pass or not... it
<wizek> ZeroA4, what do u mean? -.- What should i exactly do to access my ubuntu files from xp? pls explain me clearly... :)
<ZeroA4> wizek, i was away sorry
<wizek> ZeroA4, ok nvm
<leafwiz> Anyone familiar with VMware? I'm just wondering how to autologin at localhost when starting vmware
<Kagemaro> Is there a way to test sound playback?
<g[r] eek> jatt: i managed to press pause at the bootup phase just before it reset (haven't tried live cd yet) - it resets after "savedefault - boot"
<ZeroA4> wizek, If it only for your access... you can use ssh server on ubuntu and winscp as client to access files on ubuntu from windows
<Kagemaro> Is there a way to test sound playback?
<g[r] eek> jatt: which is right near the beginning of the "booting ubuntu kernel"
<ZeroA4> wizek, you just need to install openssh-server on ubuntu (using apt-get) and winscp on windows(its opensource)...
<berent> Kagemaro : open sound under system-preferences
<jatt> g[r] eek: can you see a message saying grub or something similar, it does show that you can press the ESC key to enter the grub menu (this is before booting)
<wizek> ZeroA4, ok, min and i'll do it
<guardian> hi, i'm exporting display to a remote machine on the network using $DISPLAY=host:number  , would it be possible to have the application displayed both on the local display and on the remote one ???
<Kagemaro> works, ty
<ZeroA4> guardian, no... just one display
<guardian> ok
<guardian> too bad
<ZeroA4> guardian, what you need to do?
<ZeroA4> guardian, maybe you can use vnc
<tim__b> Hi, anyone can help me with some bash: for i in */; do cd "$i" && my_custom_command && cd .. ; done  it should enter every dir in the dir executet and do a command in there. when execuding i get the error, that the dir hasn't been found
<guardian> use my n800 nokia tablet, and record a video for screencasting purposes :)
<guardian> yeah i'm investigating vnc on the device
<the9a3eedi> Hi #ubuntu. At some point, I got way too hyped up for compiz fusion, so I used a thread in ubuntu forums to install compiz fusion. This includes having to remove the "GL Desktop" feature that comes with Fiesty. I didn't like compiz fusion, so I removed it. How can I get the GL Desktop feature back?
<g[r] eek> jatt: yup. and i left that to count down to 0, and then straight after it clears screen and says "Booting 'Ubuntu, kernel 2.6 etc", next line "root (hd0,0)" then one or two more lines, and then at "savedefault" followed by "boot" it resets.
<TiMiDo> hey
<TiMiDo> how come i do not have sound?
<sunken> TiMiDo: since you have same problem as me
<TiMiDo> nice
<magic_ninja> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fyrestrtr> the9a3eedi: [1]  uninstall compiz fusion [2]  remove the extra repos from your /etc/apt/source.list [3]  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<sunken> TiMiDo: I have asked but no answer since 1h ago so...
<Frogzoo> TiMiDo: for i in */; do cd "$i" && my_custom_command  ; done
<jatt> g[r] eek: could you try to press ESC before it reaches 0? Then in the grub menu you can modify the command line parameters for the kernel and add the acpi=off option (acpi=off is just a guess, but with old laptops acpi turned on can have problems)
<the9a3eedi> fyrestrtr: ah.. so the package is called compiz-gnome? I see
<the9a3eedi> thanks :D
<sunken> TiMiDo: luckily I have dualboot and a working MS Vista installed
<fyrestrtr> the9a3eedi: there is a wiki entry for it too.
<tim__b> thanks Frogzoo, i thought i had to leave the directory
<the9a3eedi> fyrestrtr: wait.. compiz-gnome is already installed o.O
<TiMiDo> Frogzoo, ?
<fyrestrtr> the9a3eedi: you need to remove the other repo first.
<avp[en-ru] > hi all
<g[r] eek> jatt: ok ill try that
<tim__b> TiMiDo, the msg was for me
<ZeroA4> sunken, TiMiDo you have no sound at all ? or can you play the samples files ?
<TiMiDo> ZeroA4, no sound at all
<sunken> ZeroA4: no sound at all
<TiMiDo> i've open my mozilla and play a video on youtube and no sound
<TiMiDo> 0 [V8235          ] : VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<TiMiDo>                      VIA 8235 with CMI9761 at 0xdc00, irq 22
<Frogzoo> TiMiDo: for i in */; do  my_custom_command $i  ; done
<the9a3eedi> fyrestrtr: well.. I commented those repos. That means that they are disabled right?
<ZeroA4> Frogzoo, it tim__b you want to msg to!
<fyrestrtr> the9a3eedi: you need to run apt-get update
<TiMiDo> any ideas ZeroA4 on how to fixed the sound?
<Frogzoo> TiMiDo: argh, soz
<g[r] eek> jatt: ok ive got the command line "grub> " do i just type it there and press enter?
<the9a3eedi> well.. I did it before. I used the same thread to undo all that I did. but in the end I didn't get GL Desktop back
<sunken> TiMiDo: please be patient
<sunken> :P
<ZeroA4> TiMiDo, sunken  at a terminal the comand " lspci | grep Audio " returns something?
<TiMiDo> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<sunken> ZeroA4: posted that erlier, but again: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<the9a3eedi> fyrestrtr: well.. I did it before. I used the same thread to undo all that I did. but in the end I didn't get GL Desktop back
<jatt> g[r] eek: hm. don't you get e menu similar to the following? That's the only grub menu I know if you are getting grub> you need to write grub commands directly and that would be pretty difficult:
<jatt> http://www.kanotix.com/images/grub2.png
<ZeroA4> TiMiDo, sunken is there something mute at alsamixer ?
<sunken> ZeroA4: just my mic
<TiMiDo> ZeroA4, mines two
<g[r] eek> jatt: i get the e menu but in order to alter command line arguments (which is what i think you suggested with acpi=off) i have to press 'c', which gives me that grub> prompt -> check your image, the 'c' option is there too
<fyrestrtr> the9a3eedi: there is also a package called 'desktop-decorations' or something similar, it adds a menu enty under system administration that will turn on the effects for you.
<g[r] eek> jatt: im sure ive misunderstood you
<ZeroA4> sunken, TiMiDo at System - Preferences - Sound you can choose among some sound systems and test then ... does anyone produces sound?
<the9a3eedi> fyrestrtr: Maybe you are referring to desktop-effects? I installed it again. The menu entry is there, but it doesnt do anything if I try to switch it on in XGL
<sunken> ZeroA4: no
<Bubble> TiMiDo: Try adding 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack' in your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file.
<TiMiDo> Bubble, done
<Bubble> TiMiDo: Then reboot your system and see if it works.
<menisk> I recently installed fiesty on a compaq presario V2000, I put Compiz fusion with XGL on, and it all ran nicely. All of a sudden it has slowed to a crawl, any ideas?
<sunken> ZeroA4: still no sound
<imran_> hey, can any1 tell me the server for compiz/beryl questions please?
<ZeroA4> sunken, try follow this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Bubble> imran_: Join #ubuntu-effects
<the9a3eedi> Also. I got this problem with apt-get. everytime I install something/remove something, it tells me a list of packages that is no longer needed and autoremove would remove them. Problem is, some of these packages look essential
<imran_> Bubble, thanks :)
<sunken> ZeroA4: I've done it before, still no sound
<ZeroA4> sunken, the page tells how to compile the sound system... but maybe is better to follow "Manually Specify Module Parameters" before compiling... to test the atual sound system
<Bubble> TiMiDo: Is it working?
<naroays> I have ubuntu 7.04 installed. when I run "sudo watch free" as soon as I start ubuntu, it shows that it uses 248mb of memory. Does the Ubuntu OS really use that much memory?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> now it is
<the9a3eedi> naroays: a lot of the memory is used as buffers in order to allow programs and other things to load faster
<Bubble> TiMiDo: Wonderful
<naroays> ok, thanks the9a3eedi
<ZeroA4> sunken, have you tried what Bubble said?
<Bubble> TiMiDo: Is it a laptop?
<the9a3eedi> naroays: linux tries to put all the free memory into good efficient use. When programs demand more memory, the buffer can always reduce to give the programs the memory they need
<sunken> ZeroA4: yes
<ZeroA4> sunken, i ran out of options... :(
<sunken> ZeroA4: mm
<sunken> ZeroA4: thank you
<the9a3eedi> I got this problem with apt-get. everytime I install something/remove something, it tells me a list of packages that is no longer needed and autoremove would remove them. Problem is, some of these packages look essential.. such as gnome-cups-manager
<naroays> the9a3eedi: ok.  I have 256 mb ram on my comp. When I used two or more programs simultaneously, (like Kile, evince and firefox), I found that my comp slows down drastically, and is inoperable. That's why I asked the question.
<sunken> I'm stuck to MS Vista then
<the9a3eedi> naroays: if you run "top" in the terminal, you can see all the programs running, along with the amount of CPU power and memory they are using . no need for sudo. or you can use gnome-system-monitor if you want gui
* TheBest saluta
<stefg> naroays: 256 MB is tight. So try to avoid running qt- and gtk-stuff at the same time. Giving xubuntu a try might be a good idea too, if you aren't able to upgrade to 512 MB
<naroays> Ok. Thanks for the information
<m3m0r3xXx> could you tell me easy partition editor for ubuntu ?
<royel> I need someone to possibly redirect me or google something for me, I am trying to set up password protected directories on my apache server, what I want is to protect the parent/top directory but selectively protect lower level directories, What I am getting now is a prompt on ALL directories.. Can someone help? ;)
<stefg> naroays: check what services you actually need. HPIJS is often not necessary, or CUPS altogether if you don't print from that machine
<Lorne_Kun> m3m0r3xXx, gparted
<Lorne_Kun> it can be installed from synaptic or add/remove programs
<zeroC> halllo
<sunken> ZeroA4: will reboot with model=test parameter
<rolfen> royel: AllowOverride AuthConfig
<rolfen> then i think Allow from all
<rolfen> something like that
<rolfen> not sure about the 2nd line
<sunken> ZeroA4, no success
<rolfen> royel: if you add AllowOverride AuthConfig in your top-level htaccess file, it should allow the nested htaccess files to override the security configuration
<sunk|away> d
<Kagemaro> Wireless networking question - It asks me for what type of passkey it is
<Kagemaro> But I don't know
<Kagemaro> Whats the norm?
<royel> rolfen: thanks, I'm not using .htaccess, but I think that will still apply to my .conf files :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Kagemaro, is it a 16 digit one like a1 b2 c3 etc, or is it a word that you made up?
<rolfen> royel: i'm not sure it works though!
<Kagemaro> its a number
<Kagemaro> 10 digits
<kyja> Kagemaro, wap is realy common
<royel> rolfen: I won't hunt you down a sue you then if it don't ! :)
<Kagemaro> It offers wep 128 bit
<kyja> or that was not your question at all lol
<Kagemaro> wep 64/128 bit ascii
<Frogzoo> nice tat: http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1640583,00.html
<Kagemaro> and wep 64/128 bit hex
<rolfen> royel: ok :)
<Kagemaro> ok works as Hex ^^
<Frogzoo> oops, mt
<bullgard4> After startup Linux 7.04 will mount my 2 Windows partitions (hda1 und hda5 in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12842/). This will reflect in two Disk Mounter applets. How can I persuade Linux not to mount them automatically but rather only after I click on an Disk Mounter applet context menu entry?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<_imran_> can someone tell me the server for compiz fusion/beryl questions please?
<thrilla> hey
<thrilla> can someone help me out?
<_imran_> thrilla, what do you need help with?
<_imran_> can someone tell me the server for compiz fusion/beryl questions please?
<zorlin> http://opencompositing.org
<zorlin> :)
<DjViper> _imran_: #opencomposing
<DjViper> or something
<thrilla> installing trebuchet
<zorlin> oh, channel.
<zorlin> #compiz-fusion for cmp:f, or #beryl for... beryl
<unix4me> does anyone know of a good Blender tutorial?
<kyja> gosh I love beryl !! :) but I noticed one game it destroys. planeshift fonts are garbage once beryl is in use. but oh well
<zorlin> kyja:  Beryl kills Freedroid RPG and World of Warcraft for me.
<zorlin> destroys them with evil flickering, that is.
<kyja> oh my. so there is more
<zorlin> At least for me
<zorlin> I mean, my WoW isnt configured totally right, I don't think...
<zorlin> bad FPS too...
<zorlin> thats *with* all the tweaks and beryl turned off.
<DjViper> unix4me: http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/blender_3d/
<unix4me> DjViper: thank you. I'll check it out
<thrilla> hmmm
<Max_-> Little question for you guys : I have a computer which doesn't serve much... I'll turn it into a web server and company production database server... But I also need it for testing some programming on Gnome and KDE, so is that more dangerous to make my server from the desktop version instead of the server version, since I'll already have gnome/kde and everything I might need?
<fevel> does anyone play vegastrike?
<wizek> how can i set my screen resolution to 12**x1024  ? (maybe 1248x1024) And my refresh rate to 75Hz? these options aren't incloded by default
<SlimeyPete> Max_-: the server edition is just the desktop edition without X.
<SlimeyPete> they're practically identical.
<Max_-> Really?!
<Max_-> Good.
<Max_-> I hope there are not more security issues on the desktop version!
<Max_-> Loading it right away.
<linuxor> Hi, I was configuring my ubuntu theme, then the system crash and when restarting the system does not work, I mean it starts until getting the starting sound of ubuntu, and after I can not see any icon , any toolbares ... So wwhat to do please?
<Max_-> Thanks! :)
<SlimeyPete> Max_-: shouldn't be. They share the same packages.
<whonicca> is there some sort of man reader for ubuntu so I dont have to read man pages through the console?
<Max_-> Great :)
<jatt> whonicca: xman
<whonicca> jatt, thanks
<whonicca> xman manpage?
<imran__> can any1 tell me if i need to update ubuntu in order to run compiz fusion?
<Max_-> SlimeyPete, It's 699 MB?! Wasn't it a DVD?
<Frogzoo> imran__: why compiz? beryl works
<imran__> Frogzoo, i heard that compiz is newer and better
<Frogzoo> imran__: yes, but you can't run the latest compiz
<Kagemaro> is there a way to increase mouse sensitivity?
<imran__> Frogzoo, why not?
<genii> whonicca: Also tkman is pretty good
<Frogzoo> Kagemaro: sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<imran__> Frogzoo, why not
<Seoke> Is there a built in firewall with ubuntu?
<imran__> Frogzoo, why can't i run the latest version of compiz?
<tinin> Hi, is there something like katapult for gnome?
<Seoke> Is there a built in firewall with ubuntu?
<Fufy> Hi people
<jrib> !firewall > Seoke (see the private message from ubotu)
<Fufy> help me please
<jrib> !helpme | Fufy
<ubotu> Fufy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SlimeyPete> Max_-: no, it's a CD
<SlimeyPete> there's a DVD version floating around the web but it's not necessary
<evil_marty> anyone get working a geforce 8600gts? I've installed the driver etc and X works until reboot
<polarheat> hi, anyone here knows what is the name for that kind of program where one could "record" sessions on your computer so it would be played back again later for demo? for example, if i want to record a "video" showing how i clicked certain gui settings so that i can show it to others later.?
<Fufy> I using Ubuntu 7.04 x86 i have came Canon powershot A430 and when i import photos he stuck and i cant import :(( what can i do //
<SlimeyPete> polarheat: "screencast recorder" or similar
<Max_-> SlimeyPete, okay, I hope it still have the Live thing....
<Fufy> camera*
<Seoke> jrib: Thanks
<SlimeyPete> Max_-: yep
<Max_-> Woohooo
<whonicca> i changed the port of my ssh server to something other than 22, i opened this port in my router but still am unable to access my pc through it, does ubuntu have a default list of blocked ports/firewall installed?
<jrib> whonicca: no
<whonicca> weird
<SlimeyPete> whonicca: you did restart sshd, yes?
<whonicca> yes
<SlimeyPete> just checking :)
<bullgard4> wizek: May be installing the xresprobe packet will help you along.
<mqueiros> hello! Can anyone tell me how do I check what modules are installed/loaded ? Thanks!
<polarheat> SlimeyPete, thanks,
<jrib> whonicca: you can check with: sudo iptables -L
<SlimeyPete> polarheat: np
<SlimeyPete> mqueiros: sudo lsmod
<Frogzoo> whonicca: you need to forward the new  port from the routers
<tinin> <Fufy> try to configure your camera, somewhere it must have a menu to configure connectivity or usb ports
<Seoke> Anyone know why when I start up America's Army the screen shows up black?
<Fufy> tinin, hmm w8
<bullgard4> mqueiros: lsmod
<mqueiros> Yes... that's it... thanks SlimeyPete and bullgard4 !
<whonicca> could it be that the machine i ran putty on to connect to my server at home doesnt allow connections to be made to the port i specified? it worked well when i had my server set to 22
<royel> Seoke: using beryl/compiz also?
<Seoke> royel: I have no idea what that is xD Do I need them?
<Fufy> tinin, no i dont have these functions ..
<Kagemaro> Anyone - when compiling the source for Pidgin (./configure stage) my command line said: 'checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables'
<royel> Seoke: it's the desktop eye candy effects, the 3d desktop
<Fufy> i pressing iport but nothing happens
<Fufy> .
<Kagemaro> How do I fix this?
<Seoke> royel: Yeah I have it turned on should I turn it off?
<weeebl> Hello, I have a USB disk which is devided into two partitions (NTFS) and when I go to "Computer" it detects both harddisk as " 104.5 GB volume" then i rightclick it and try to mount but it says I don't have the access to mount it. So can anybody give me the command to mount /dev/sda6 on /media/sda6 ?
<royel> Seoke: wouldnt hurt to disable an try once, could be the issue
<Seoke> Alright I'll be back in a few
<jrib> !compiling > Kagemaro (see the private message from ubotu)
<Fufy> first he loading camera driver after he show error "PTP PROTOCOL error,data expected"
<capitalidea> Erh, I have done this several times: set up my audio to be shared using alsa.... but I have no idea how to I and don't remember the link on the Ubuntu info pages
<capitalidea> Anyone know what I mean?
<weeebl> nvm i fixed it
<Seoke> Who was it that just helped me with that Americas Army thing?
<weeebl> just sudo mount /dev/sda6
<weeebl> thank you anyway
<krinns> hi all
<enyc> thexx: IRQ4 0x3F8 makes sense for ttyS0
<krinns> i have installed external Serial US robotics modem
<krinns> its plug n play?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fufy: what is your native language?
<Kagemaro> That doesnt fix my problem
<Fufy> Jack_Sparrow,  sorry for my bad english )
<Kagemaro> Its saying that my C compiler can't create executables
<krinns> now ma dial through wvdial and gnome-ppp
<enyc> thexx: however do any interrupts actually go off (/proc/interrupts) -- you sdould see a 'count' of interrupts
<Fufy> i from latvia ..
<Fufy> Latvia
<Fufy> tb
<Kagemaro> Anyone - when compiling the source for Pidgin (./configure stage) my command line said: 'checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables'
<krinns> it connects and immediately  pppd[5704] : Connection terminated
<krinns> why?
<jrib> Kagemaro: did you read the page ubotu gave you?
<tinin> Fufy, search google, it seems a bug, but maybe theres a way to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> Fufy: That is fine but there are many different Ubuntu rooms for different countries that may be able to help you in your native language
<Fufy> Jack_Sparrow,  ohh ;/ sorry but it is biggest ubuntu channel ))
<Kagemaro> jrib - yes
<Fufy> and i think anibody can help me ..
<kev_b> anyone know a good resource for info on moving an ubuntu installation to a different pc?
<Frogzoo> Kagemaro: install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> Fufy: np
<Kagemaro> Apt couldn't find build-essential
<jrib> Kagemaro: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fufy> tinin, at google i cant find ;/
<jatt> krinns: pastebin the whole plog output
<capitalidea> Anyone know how I can make applications all interface to a common layer on my sound card and be able to access my sound card simultaneously while other applications access my sound card? There should be a howto or faq thing I remember reading it once before...
<capitalidea> Anyone at all?
<valehru> Is there a way in ubuntu to display the bios details
<Frogzoo> capitalidea: configure all apps to use alsa - not oss
<Frogzoo> valehru: sudo lshw
<tinin> Fufy, I found a lot of results for your problem
<valehru> Frogzoo, thx
<capitalidea> Frogzoo: Some are, but I still get an error when I try to run audacious while JACKd is running.
<kbrooks> !ifind bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifind bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> !find bios
<Frogzoo> capitalidea: well don't run jackd
<tinin> fufy, it seems a bug http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg321066.html
<ubotu> Found: biosquid, biosquid-dev, bochsbios, cbios, libsmbios-bin (and 7 others)
<kbrooks> !more
<Kagemaro> jrib - http://www.pastebin.ca/624649
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<capitalidea> Frogzoo: I need to run both for my work :/
<kbrooks> @more
<kbrooks> @more kbrooks
<Frogzoo> capitalidea: well maybe having everything use jack, but it might not be supported on all your apps
<tinin> Fufy, and if you are lazy enough, just get a cheap card reader
<CTho> where do I put allowoverride all, to get .htaccess files to work?
<capitalidea> Frogzoo: The best I can manage is getting audacious to use its JACKd output plugin but I need other things that use alsa at the same time
<koki> guys anyone can help me with 3D acceleartion problem?
<jrib> Kagemaro: pastebin your command as well as all the output from:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bluefox83> capitalidea, why do you need both for work?
<capitalidea> What video card do you have koki?
<koki> im running nvidia 6200, and 3D acceleartion is not working
<capitalidea> bluefox83: I do sound editing
<ZeroA4> capitalidea, may be you can get some apps to use ESD or PulseAudio and not interfere with the ALSA ones
<koki> all other things are though
<Ind[y] > How can I edit the information about a song (eg: the artist, year, etc.)?
<jrib> CTho: try #apache if no one here knows
<koki> i've got driver though envy
<koki> through*
<capitalidea> !pastebin > koki
<jrib> Ind[y] : you can use cowbell
<bluefox83> capitalidea, i have a freind that does sound editing, he says he runs alsa and jackd at the same time but that it has problems...
<Ind[y] > *the information of a sound file
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<capitalidea> bluefox83: :S
<jatt> Ind[y] : easytag
<krinns> jatt here http://pastebin.com/m111e9926
<Ind[y] > jrib: cowbell? is a separate program necessary? in other OSes it doesn't require such a thing
<koki> capitalidea: so what should i do now?
<jrib> Ind[y] : I don't know if it is necessary
<Ind[y] > Just right click and write new text in the input boxes.
<bluefox83> capitalidea, according to my friend, jackd is missing some hardware support and i think some software integration stuff...
<Ind[y] > On Ubuntu, a separate utility is necessary?
<Ind[y] > Oh, ok.
<capitalidea> ew :/
<kbrooks> how do I install ntfs r/w supporrt in case I need it
<Ind[y] > thx :/
<capitalidea> koki how did you install the driver?
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > kbrooks (see the private message from ubotu)
<koki> capitalidea: simply, ran envy
<capitalidea> Did you reboot since then?
<kbrooks> jrib, thanks
<koki> of course
<capitalidea> type "glx-info" into the terminal
<Kagemaro> Oh, it works after aptitude update
<Kagemaro> Thanks
<koki> k
<CTho> ah, sites-enabled/
<koki> i'll just return to linux, brb
<capitalidea> no I mean glxinfo
<capitalidea> sorry
<capitalidea> Yeah that would help.
<krinns> jatt
<krinns> got any thing ?
<koki> brb
<whonicca> firestarter is just a frontend to iptables correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Frogzoo> whonicca: 5 points
<asjdafds> hello, i've a lil problem with installing ubuntu 7.04. 1st i boot the cd and it shows a screen with some options. I choose install ubuntu then it loads and after that it writes me "invalid compressed format (err=1) -- system halted
<Joko> hello, i've a lil problem with installing ubuntu 7.04. 1st i boot the cd and it shows a screen with some options. I choose install ubuntu then it loads and after that it writes me "invalid compressed format (err=1) -- system halted
<Joko> some ideas ?
<virako> Ola
<stefg> !verify | Joko
<ubotu> Joko: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Joko> stefg
<virako> Hi
<sturgman> Hello, I need help installing a printer in Ubuntu
<Joko> ive been requested the cd's from ubuntu's site
<toryl__> !hi | virako
<ubotu> virako: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sturgman> Printer: Xerox N2125 Port: Network Printer
<virako> I'm Spanish
<bullgard4> valehru:
<Joko> stefg ?
<virako> i don't know english good
<stefg> Joko: this is a read error ... if the CD is alright, your drive may have problems
<jrib> !es | virako
<ubotu> virako: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Joko> how can i check the cd ?
<koki> ok
<koki> i'm in linux now
<bullgard4> valehru:  download the DEB program package acpidump
<virako> gracias, ubotu
<stefg> !verify | Joko
<ubotu> Joko: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Joko> 10x
<valehru> bullgard4, wrong person
<Kagemaro> OK, now it says 'You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build' - whats the apt package for these called?
<kbrooks> !info ntfsfix
<ubotu> Package ntfsfix does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kbrooks> hmmm
<incorrect> can i configure a network interface in passive mode from interfaces?
<koki> capitalidea: you want me to pastebin whole output of glxinfo?
<koki> or just some lines
<kkd> i need help installing printer canon imageclass mf5730, i am trying all kind of models in the list but nothing seems to work. any idea someone ?
<stefg> Joko: how much Ram does the machine have?
<capitalidea> yes, whole output pls
<Joko> 1gb
<jrib> Kagemaro: 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim' should get you the deps you need... I think this is on the page ubotu linked you to
<koki> capitalidea: http://www.pastebin.ca/624665
<stefg> Joko: then either the CD isn't properly made, or the drive can't read it properly
<Joko> okay
<Joko> im gonna check the cd
<Kagemaro> jrib - 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed
<bullgard4> valehru: Didn't you ask at 15:00 h "Is there a way in ubvuntu to display the bios details"?
<valehru> bullgard4, Frogzoo replied right after with details, no need for an extra package...sudo lshw
<capitalidea> Anyone else hearing a lot of graininess in their audio BTW
<jrib> Kagemaro: apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev
<Kagemaro> Installed: (none)
<Kagemaro> Candidate: 2.12.11-0ubuntu1
<amorillo> k
<amorillo> k
<amorillo> hil
<amorillo> jhglgjklgkl
<Kagemaro> ?
<stefg> !intelhda | capitalidea
<ubotu> capitalidea: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<amorillo> hola
<incorrect> i have a number of ubuntu boxes,  is there a method i can monitor updates for them all?
<jatt> !es | amorillo
<ubotu> amorillo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> Kagemaro: install libglib2.0-dev   for the other deps just search for the corresponding -dev package
<Kagemaro> OK that worked jrib, now it wants gtk2.0 development headers
<capitalidea> Thank you stefg
<stefg> !pm | JokoKoko
<ubotu> JokoKoko: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<amorillo> nadie habla espaol
<koki> capitalidea: any ideas?
<jatt> !es | amorillo
<ubotu> amorillo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<emmanuelux> LO
<capitalidea> koki where is the link to the pastebin?
<Kagemaro> Thanks for all the help, and sorry for looking like a noob
<JokoKoko> stefg i cant understand how to check the cd with this md5sum
<koki> capitalidea: http://www.pastebin.ca/624665
<koki> capitalidea: i've already posted it though
<amorillo> ok gracias
<jrib> Kagemaro: np, that's why we're here
<JokoKoko> stefg
<Kagemaro> I should rtfm a little more often ;)
<capitalidea> koki: try to run glxgears from terminal
<koki> and pastebin as well?
<koki> oh
<koki> yeah it shows 3 spinning gears
<koki> 122 frames in 5.0 seconds = 24.383 FPS
<rapflap> Anyone know how i fix ImportError: No module named gnome.ui in easycam2 ? I didnt find much more then french support since thats where the developer is from
<koki> well, but when installing cedega, all tests were succesfully done, apart from 3D acceleration
<koki> shown as "Failed"
<kkd> does anyone know how to install canon imageclass laser printer ?
<Kagemaro> I have 400FPS but glxinfo still shows direct rendering as 'no' :/
<rapflap> 25fps, that not much from glxgears
<_Lucretia_> Kagemaro: what card?
<rapflap> i got 5000fps on my laptop
<koki> heh
<koki> well
<koki> seems there is no acceleration
<capitalidea> koki which driver is shown in your xorg.conf ?
<rapflap> yeah, thats kinda what i meanty ;)
<jrib> rapflap: probably python-gnome2
<koki> capitalidea: i have to open xorg.conf
<koki> or can i see it in xorg configuration gui as well
<kbrooks> so, seems i have an average of 15,770 FPS.
<Kagemaro> whats an 'SSL' library, and how do I install one?
<kbrooks> cool
<jrib> Kagemaro: apt-cache search -n lib ssl dev
<koki> Section "Device" Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] " Driver         "nvidia"
<capitalidea> koki, less /etc/X(press tab)/xorg.conf
<koki> EndSection
<capitalidea> oic
<_Lucretia_> Kagemaro: what card?
<capitalidea> koki I would search the forums now
<kbrooks> Kagemaro, secure sockets layer, a way for encrypting data sent and decrypting data received to/from connections
<capitalidea> especially anything to do with envy
<koki> capitalidea: should i make a post?
<capitalidea> perhaps
<koki> ok, thanx for help
<koki> also, what info should i include
<xjkr> pirates.
<kbrooks> question.
<kbrooks> how do i disable the nvidia driver without rebooting?-
<xjkr> cheese!
<xjkr> kbrooks: remove the nvidia references from x.org and reboot x (ctrl alt backspace)
<kbrooks> xjkr, typoed
<kbrooks> i meant ati, i dont know what driver is the open src one
<kbrooks> included by default in Ubuntu
<xjkr> kbrooks: well, replace fglrx in x.org with ati
<kbrooks> ah ok
<genii> Or possibly radeon
<xjkr> ati and radeon are the free ones
<ryuk> kbrooks, the "ati" driver is the os one, fglrx is prepitory..
<Kagemaro> I installed libssl0.9.7 but Pidgin still doesn't like it
<Kagemaro> and wont connect my msn account
<xjkr> ati will simply load radeon if its appropriate in my experience
<not_a_k> does xrandr work for anyone here using xinerama?
<Kagemaro> Anyone who knows pidgin, what ssl library should I install?
<rami> I need help to install java.
<xjkr> not_a_k: not for me! :(
<younghacker> i need help
<not_a_k> xjkr: do you have a radeon by any chance?
<rami> it doesnt seem to work.
<xjkr> not_a_k: no.. nv
<ryuk> rami when u say it doesnt work, what do u mean
<xjkr> Kagemaro: wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/pidgin_2.0.0-1_i386.deb
<younghacker> my apt-get is not working
<not_a_k> ok, so it seems to be general problem
<rami> i cant install it directly into firefox
<genii> younghacker: If the scheduled update is running you need for it to finish before trying to install other things
<jrattner1> Question: How do I setup a .forward file in someones directory that saves a copy in the local mailbox AND forwards one to another e-mail address
<xjkr> not_a_k: for dual screen things we should wait a couple of months. 7.10 actually does dual screens well!
<ryuk> rami as in using it as an add on
<rami> nor can i install it via terminal
<ryuk> rami srry scrap that.. wrong ref..
<rami> ok i'll try
<ryuk> rami, so what have u tried??
<rami> i tried the manual at the java site
<ryuk> rami, does the manual cover ubuntu?? i personally havnt used it.. i just installed the sdk on my comp and it covered the run time environment in that..
<Kagemaro> xjkr 404
<rami> it covers ubuntu, yes
<rami> but the biggest problem is that 'im 13 and i dont understand most of it;)
<ryuk> rami, so what happened when u followed tha manual (what error did u get)
<xjkr> Kagemaro: wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.0.2/pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb
<xjkr> Kagemaro: it's slightly different!
<Kagemaro> ty working
<Kagemaro> how do I get vmware workstation?
<rami> uh oh
<rami> kagemaro
<rami> try and get it via add/remove
<xjkr> Kagemaro: you know how to install debs and all that?
<CapaH> Can anyone here tell me how I can force the audio output from wine applications through my USB Headset?
<rami> ubuntu didnt support java
<Kagemaro> I downloaded it off of tucows but it shows 'unexpected end of file'
<Kagemaro> xjkr - yes, I used to use debian
<sangeetha> hello all
<masus> hi all doas anyone know a good linux distibution with only a browser on it .. thanks
<xjkr> Kagemaro: cos there are some pidgin extras at http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.0.2/
<kduboi1> Kagemaro: try virualbox. its better, and you dont have to buy it
<xjkr> plugin debs etc
<ryuk> rami, do u have a link to the manul there?? if yes send it through and i will have a look at it...
<kbrooks> umm..
<Kagemaro> can you get virtualbox off of apt?
<kbrooks> ping.
<ryuk> sangeetha, u can try tiny linux..
<kbrooks> need help.
<kbrooks> i want compiz fusion or something more cooler than desktop effects
<ryuk> sangeetha, srry should be "damn small linux"
<sangeetha> ryuk, what is tiny linux
<rami> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<ryuk> kbrooks, what is your level of knowledge of linux
<kbrooks> ryuk: i don't know
<rami> first of all su isnt working
<rami> and i have really great problems doing this.
<ryuk> sangeetha, a name i made up tryin to rememer damn small linux.. which is just that damn small.. i think that there are a few others as well (puppy linux i think is one)
<Kagemaro> can you get virtualbox off of apt?
<ryuk> rami, dont use su.. in ubuntu use sudo..
<rami> ok
<jrib> !java > rami (see the private message from ubotu)
<kbrooks> i want compiz fusion or something more cooler than desktop effects
<kbrooks> anyone willing to help
<kbrooks> ???
<jrib> rami: don't download java from the web, use the repositories
<rami> ok
<genii> If you don't mind a commandline browser, toms root boot boots from floppy and has a text based browser
<kbrooks> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<jrib> kbrooks: /join #ubuntu-effects
<ryuk> kbrooks, is this your first time using linux or have u used it for a while, or are u saying u have no idea about linux.. also are u willing to break your sys
<sangeetha> ryuk, I am getting an error while compiling iceweasel
<kbrooks> ryuk, lol, i have been on it for three years
<PriceChild> kbrooks, #ubuntu-effects
<ryuk> sangeetha, yea.. never used it so i cant help ya
<Kagemaro> Can you get virtualbox off of apt? Also, please name an SSL library that I can use with Pidgin to get off MSN (the deb didn't work as it's already installed)
<jrib> !virtualbox > Kagemaro (see the private message from ubotu)
<ryuk> Kagemaro, u can check out the ubuntu guide on how to install pidgin here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Pidgin_2.0_.28former_GAIM.29
<sangeetha> ryuk, ok
<OldPink> Installing 7.04 on my new Dell Latitude L400 :D
<osxdude|laptop> OldPink: are you just installing now?
<ThoMan> whats the topic
<chadeldridge> good morning everyone, i am having a problem with firefox automatically opening when i click links.  Per say if i click a link outside of FF like the ones in the MOTD in IRC nothing happens.
<osxdude|laptop> ThoMan: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<OldPink> osxdude|laptop : "Scanning Disks.... 60%"
<OldPink> Also had it on this PC for over a year now
<osxdude|laptop> OldPink: Good, good.
<osxdude|laptop> chadeldridge: you have to right click links in X-Chat and choose "Open Link in Browser"
<chadeldridge> osxdude|laptop:  didnt used to have to, but even doing that doesnt spawn ff
<MorrisonHotel> pause clope les enfants
<tinin> Hi, does gnome-launch-box work with compiz for you?
<gir2222> help, im trying to compile a plugin, but I get: checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 gaim >= 1.0... configure: error: glib
<osxdude|laptop> chadeldridge: Restart your computer. FF may be already running a process but is not responding. You may also kill the process, if you know how.
<chadeldridge> osxdude|laptop:  yeah thats not it either, FF is not running the spawn is just broken some how
<wizek> how can i Which is my <super> button in my kyboard? :/
<chadeldridge> wizek:  its your windows key
<jrib> !compiling > gir2222 (see the private message from ubotu)
* genii scraped off the windows and put a Letraset penguin there
<wizek> thx
<chadeldridge> Anyone know why FF would not spawn when you click a link?
<osxdude|laptop> chadeldridge: Then it is officaly firefox. Go to another application and find a website link. See if firefox opens there.
<Seoke> Is there a way to change the color of the title bar at the top of the windows?
<chadeldridge> osxdude|laptop:  doesnt work in any app ... yeah i am sure the issue is firefox, but uninstalling and reinstalling it didnt fix it, its borked
<Pierre_N> ello
<Pierre_N> how do I reinstall gnome from scratch?
<ryuk> Seoke, check out http://gnome-look.org/ and look at the metacity link.. there are plenty of themes to choose from
<OldPink> chadeldridge, what does spawn instead?
<OldPink> chadeldridge, anything?
<chadeldridge> nothing
<chadeldridge> zip
<chadeldridge> nada
<chadeldridge> lol
<coolbeans> Hi all.  How would I burn a DVD from an ISO image from the ubuntu command line?
<osxdude|laptop> chadelbridge: it may be a plugin you have. Put a list of plugins in the pastebin.
<OldPink> chadeldridge, lol. Hm. Ask at Ubuntu forums. I'm sure there's somewhere you can edit what handles links
<chadeldridge> osxdude|laptop: sure 1 sec ... but i think all i ahve is adblock
<genii> coolbeans: man cdrecord  may be enlightening
<wizek> How can i zoom in with beryl? I sow it in videos, but i can't find it in the bind list...
<rami> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<coolbeans> genii: It says it doesn't have the DVD+R/DVD+RW support code, contact the author.
<chadeldridge> osxdude|laptop: yeah all i have is adblock and the stadard totem plugins
<rami> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ryuk> wizek, hold down alt and scroll your mouse.
<genii> coolbeans: DVD+R/DVD+RW is not burning a DVD from an ISO file. You would use a regular DVD-R
<wizek> ryuk, does nothing
<Seoke> Is there a way to password protect a folder?
<ryuk> do u have beryl installed??
<coolbeans> Thanks for the help.  How would I burn to DVD+R from an ISO image?
<ootm> does anyone know if evolution supports multiple identities per email account? I cant find any information about it :S
<ryuk> wizek, and do u know if it is running
<wizek> ryuk, but its good with super button, insteed of alt
<g[r] eek> jatt: sorry was on lunch break - ok so im at this grub menu and i want to specify that apci=off
<genii> coolbeans: You only have DVD+R around and no regular -R ones?
<thexx> enyc: only when i send from the device. If I just do cat /dev/ttyS0 and send to it from the other side, the count stays the same
<osxdude|laptop> chadelbridge: Adblock Plus? or normal adblock?
<lasse> ootm what do you mean by identities ?
<Seoke> Is there a way to password protect a folder?
<ryuk> wizek, lol it is super.. oops.. srry
<g[r] eek> jatt: i can press 'e' to edit the commands or 'c' to go to command line
<coolbeans> genii: Unfortunately, lol.  Sucks.
<wizek> ryuk, np...
<Slaj_R> How can I check to see which program is using the soundcard?
<CapaH> Can anyone help me on this? "asoundconf list" shows me: ICH6 and Headset as two choices. I run this: asoundconf set-default-card Headset --- and *most* applications now are heard through my headset. The problem is, any Wine application I run still comes out of my laptop speaker. I want a way to cause the sound from Wine applications also to go through my headset. Does anyone here know how to do this?
<ryuk> wizek, it shouldbe under input enabled zoom to change it if u want..
<genii> coolbeans: Ah, OK... sorry, not much help then. Far as i know cdrecord is the commandline app which is most advanced so if no code in there yet, likely nothing else will have it either
<coolbeans> Thanks.
<ootm> lasse, one single email account provider, multiple "from" names, so i would want to send one email as, say, "sales" and one as "support" but all my email is in one single imap account
<igge> what is a nice graphical tool to configure iptables?
<lasse> oots - well if you have several accounts you can choose from a drop down menu which one to use when you are writing the mail - if that's what you mean ?
<lasse> igge - none ... unfortunately
<igge> lasse: bugger
<chadeldridge> does anyone know if they plan to port safari to linux ?
<ootm> lasse, no, thats not what I mean. I have one single account, but I want to send from it as either "sales" or "support" etc...
<lasse> oots ahh ... uhm hang on two secs
<ootm> lasse, I can do it in thunderbird, but would like to use evolution as it has calendaring etc
<igge> lasse: anything semi nice then?
<g[r] eek> anyone here know how i set apci=off at grub menu
<g[r] eek> jatt was helping me but i believe he is afk
<ootm> igge, ive used webmin for detailed config and firestarter for basic stuff in the past if thats any help
<chadeldridge> g[r] eek: couldnt you just turn off the service in x ?
<igge> ootm: ah firestarter.. i remember that one when you mention it.. it will do i think...
<genii> g[r] eek: You want to do it only 1 time for testing, ot make it permanent?
<stephen> does the Tribes 2 cd have  javascript?
<ootm> igge, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/networking.html#networking-firestarter
<lasse> ootm: i would say that it's not possible without multiple accounts...
<scane> Hi. Installing vmware on feisty-server, i get "module vmnet is not loaded". What kind of module is this? How can I get / load it?
<ootm> lasse, hmm thats what I thought as I cant find anything in the docs about it :(
<genii> g[r] eek: You want to do it only 1 time for testing, or to make it for every boot? (acpi=off in the grub)
<ootm> lasse, thanks for looking for me :)
<lasse> ootm: np :)
<Montaro> scane: modprobe vmnet ?
* genii sips a large black coffee and contemplates making a bonfire with his large stacks of manuals
<egWK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30335/
<_6StringKng_> how do I set a default media player in ubuntu?  can you do it fromt he terminal?
<stephen> egWK if your having problems with alsa go to #alsa
<egWK> ok.
<g[r] eek> genii: permanent. the laptop fails to boot otherwise
<stephen> egKW: they are very cleveer in there
<ryuk> _6StringKng_, u can find the type of file and right click, select properties and then go to the open with tab
<egWK> thnx :)
<g[r] eek> genii: its a really old laptop. it just resest everytime it tries to boot (just after the grub menu part)
<dalibor> is there a way to get rid of compiz again?
<_6StringKng_> yeah, but will it open the right media player when I hit my media button my keyboard?
<igge> ootm: hm... firestarter doesn't let me configure anything...
<g[r] eek> genii: how do i set it do you know/
<ryuk> _6StringKng_, ahh.. not sure
<_6StringKng_> see, thats what I need, lol
<ootm> igge, what are you wanting to do?
<scane> Montaro, I found a moudle vmnet.ko
<scane> What else could I do?
<igge> ootm: i just want to block a port
<ootm> igge, ok.. sec..
<igge> ootm: ok
<age6racer> hey all, I'm having trouble with permissions on a new hard disk partition. I just deleted an old 10gb NTFS partition and created a new ext3 one using gparted.
<g[r] eek> is it pci=off?
<age6racer> for some reason the system mounts it as root owned and nothing I do can change it
<age6racer> it's really annoying me
<lasse> igge: if you just want to block one port let's say port 21 = iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j REJECT
<age6racer> the partition is /dev/sda1 and the mount point is /media/sda1 I have tried the following to change permissions
<igge> lasse: ah ok... thanks.. will try that
<genii> g[r] eek: Well, firstly this may not be an acpi thing. But since you cannot get past the grub load, to see if it will be the thing which makes it boot, hit ESC key when grub begins. this takes you to the menu. You then use "e" to edit the default line which loads. Type in the acpi=off  at that time. Then make sure it takes (I forget exact key then but it should be telling you on the menu)
<lasse> igge:  just note that it will block all traffic on that port so be sure you know what you are doing :)
<ootm> lasse, you can also use ( in firestarter ) "policy" - select "editing outbound traffic policy" then click "add rule"
<age6racer> sudo chown, sudo chmod, running chown and chmod from a root terminal and I've even tried recreating the partition from a gparted live cd so it was not runnign as root
<g[r] eek> genii: ok one sec
<igge> lasse: yep that's what i want... all incoming and outgoing? the reason is that i want to provoke a socket timeout situation for debugging a server
<HEP85> age6racer: paste your /etc/fstab
<genii> g[r] eek: This will do it for 1 time. If ubuntu loads after this, you can make it permanent  from in htere by editing the right file.
<g[r] eek> genii: i pressed e, ive got a few lines there already. must i open a new line using 'o'?
<lasse> ootm:  :) okay duly noted - I just never liked that - too many things i wanted to do i couldn't - but then again it has been quite a while since i've used it...
<g[r] eek> genii: like, the first line says "root (hd0,0)
<ootm> igge, oops - that was for igge
<age6racer> oh yeah I shoudl mention that I removed the /dev/sda1 line from my fstab to rtry to stop it automatically mounting it as root. (
<ootm> igge, you can also use ( in firestarter ) "policy" - select "editing outbound traffic policy" then click "add rule"
<genii> g[r] eek: No, just go to the end of the line which ends with something like quiet splash and put in the  acpi=off   part
<ootm> lasse, yeah it does seem very basic
<g[r] eek> genii: ah i see that - its in the "kernel /boot...." lines
<genii> g[r] eek: Yes :)
<lasse> ootm: :)
<age6racer> http://pastebin.com/me31a1e6
<igge> lasse: it seemed to do the trick...
<sober-winux> hi , in ubuntu 6.06 my ide disk is named /dev/hda ,but iin 7.04 it is named /dev/sda ,  do you know why ?
<g[r] eek> genii: ok its added, acpi=off. now i just reset laptop?
<rustalot> how do I make it so that when I press the CapsLock key it sends "ESC" and when I do ESC it sends "CapsLock"?
<lasse> igge: perfect :)
<g[r] eek> or press b to boot
<igge> lasse: yep now let's see how my server behaves.. it still thinks the connection is open... :)
<igge> but it will be surprised soon i guess..
<Seoke> Is there a way to add more workspaces?
<lasse> igge: depending on what you are trying to do you could get all sorts of responses :)
<OldPink> Seoke: Right click the workspaces and click Preferences
<OldPink> Seoke: Then there are options there, fiddle with them :P
<g[r] eek> genii: still resets :/
<Seoke> OldPink: Thanks ^_^ I needed that =P
<age6racer> HEP85: any advice? I can add a new line for sda4
<igorgue> I have a intel centrino duo... should I intall Ubuntu for 64 bits?
<genii> g[r] eek: No, it has some descriptions underneath (I hope) which say which key to press to exit or save, you need to do that and boot the changed line without powering off/on
<OldPink> Seoke: Any time :D
<HEP85> age6racer: Thought it was an /etc/fstab issue, but since it also occurs when mounting manually, I have no clue
<Seoke> OldPink: I'm loving this whole new 3D thing =o
<igge> lasse: do you know how long it takes before a socket timeout happens?
<age6racer> HEP85: any advice? I can add a new line for CORRECTION - sda1
<igorgue> I have a intel centrino duo... should I intall Ubuntu for 64 bits?
<genii> g[r] eek:  If you powered off/on after the change it will not be taking effect
<OldPink> Seoke: Beryl? Or Compiz? They do look amazing, unfortunately I don't have the graphics card for it in this otherwise amazing desktop, but I'm installing Ubuntu on a laptop to my right and will try it out soon
<lasse> igge:  depends if there is a timeout -- normally i'd say 30 seconds but some programs will wait forever to get a response and therefore just seem to hang without doing anything...
<nodesert_> i installed compiz but when i run it  all window borders lost
<Seoke> OldPink: Which one is it that makes the windows wavy?
<evoluter> nodesert_: I know your problem and how to fix it!
<OldPink> Seoke: Compiz, I guess :P
<HEP85> age6racer: I'm sorry, but the default options should mount it okay normally
<Seoke> OldPink: Then that'd be the one xD
<OldPink> Seoke: Check out my system: http://www.clevo.com.tw/products/L295N.asp - has everything but support for that :( :P
<ryuk> Seoke, beryl, compiz, compiz-fusion =, ubuntu "desktop effects"
<age6racer> I've done this before and its worked fine. But this time nothing I do will change the permissions. or even if they appear to, when I reboot they have changed back
<car_watt> Hi all I have ubuntu Hoary but the server was hack I need to upgrate the version but I dont have internet conection In this server, I use the CDrom but I has any issuas with that
<igge> lasse: ok..
<evoluter> nodesert_: Add "Option "AddARGBGLVisuals" "True"" to your Device section in xorg.conf
<rapflap> Ive been trying to get my webcam working, installing different drivers and such, and always tested with /dev/video0, but there is no video under dev at all, is it possible i have to use something else due to it being a embeded usb cam ?
<rapflap> or am i lacking something
<genii> g[r] eek:  How much ram does this laptop have?
<g[r] eek> 128m
<Seoke> OldPink: xD that sucks I had to turn it off to play AmericasArmy and even know I wasnt using it just knowing it wasnt there was making me sad xD I love this thing
<g[r] eek> genii: but dapper server says it can support minimum of 64mb
<genii> g[r] eek: Yes, 6.06 is fine with that much.
<dr_willis> theres 'running' then theres 'running at a useable speed' :)
<rustalot> igorgue : IMO, no. A bunch of things are buggy for 64-bit, such as Flash.
<genii> dr_willis: Well, this P2-400 with 128 runs 7.04 fine :)
* dr_willis agrees with rustalot 
<dr_willis> genii,  i had gentoo running on a Pent I - 100 Laptop.
<Seoke> I'm happy windows fucked up on my computer... It forced me to reinstall ubuntu.. I like it much more now then before.. even more then windows =x
<dr_willis> it wasent fast.. :) but it ran
<genii> dr_willis: Must have been hell to setup
<g[r] eek> genii: it just keeps resetting :(
<g[r] eek> genii: even in recovery mode
<rustalot> oh yeah, that's nothing, I compiled a kernel that ran on my WRISTWATCH!
<dr_willis> genii,  i just let it install over night. :)
<Skrypt> Anyone care to help me setup my nf3 sound card with working ALSA drivers?
<dr_willis> rustalot,  i set up CPM on a ROCK! :)
<rustalot> haha
<dr_willis> Waiting for ROck 2.0!
<ryuk> Seoke, do u do any gaming??
<weebl> I have made two partitions, both ext2 and now i want to write them, but it only gives me read access, how can i set it so I can write to the disk?
<genii> g[r] eek:  Well, the way we were going about trying to get it to boot is the correct approach. To interrupt grub, make some change in the line which loads, then try to use that change and see if there is a difference.
<dr_willis> weebl,  you mean as a user you can only read them? or as root?
<Seoke> ryuk: Yup that was the only downfall I'm looking for a decent game for linux to play now... I reinstalled americas army xD but I'm looking for something better.. any suggestiosn?
<weeebl> both
<dr_willis> weeebl,  what do you intend to do with the partitions?
<kuha> i need record stream video software
<weeebl> just use them as filespace
<genii> g[r] eek:  The trick would be to deduce which of the many possible kernel options may be useful in this case
<kbrooks> ping
<dr_willis> weeebl,  i set up my extra 'data' partitions, with a directory in them, that i then chown,  to be owned by the user i intend to let use the datapartition.
<weeebl> but i cannot create a directory in it
<kbrooks> Pleaswe support IRC+, http://www.irc-plus.org/
<dr_willis> weeebl,  the users dont have full access to the root of the partition, just their own dir.
<rustalot> hey, does anyone know how to edit the keeyboard layout? If I have a QWERTY, can I set it so that the Caps lock sends "Esc" and the "Esc" sends Capslock?
<ryuk> Seoke, nup.. apart from the ols school games and snes / nes emulators... no.. cant really recommend any thing for linux (unless u like any of the quake / doom variants)
<dr_willis> weeebl,  then you got somthing else going on oddly. if root cant write to the partition.
<g[r] eek> genii: ok thanks for your help
<dr_willis> weeebl,  check the mount commands output. see if they are mounted read only for some reason
<Seoke> ryuk: I tried installing Unreal Tournament but it wouldnt install it just said something like "Bad trap"
<weeebl> i think they are mounted for read only but i don't know how to mount them as write too
<valehru> Anyone know how I could update a bios from ubuntu with an exe?
<valehru> Anyone know how I could update a bios from ubuntu with an exe and no floppy?
<dr_willis> weeebl,  edit the fstab file, mount them  from there.
<OldPink> Installing Ubuntu (7.04) on a laptop. It's been "Detecting File Systems.... 66%" for a while now, and the CDs just stopped spinning. Should I reboot? :(
<valehru> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> valehru,  good luck with that. :()
<Seoke> OldPink: My laptop did that then when I finally got it to work after the 10th try it wouldnt boot -_-
<Seoke> OldPink: Not to destroy your hopes xD
<Kagemaro> Does anyone know how to interface Linux with an Archos media player?
<OldPink> Seoke: How you fix it?
<weeebl> will try
<ryuk> Seoke, yea i leave my deesktop for gaming (with windows) but use my lappy for everything else (and am now dedicated to linux on here) mind u it has recindled a love of emulators..
<Seoke> OldPink: I just kept trying and each time it would go a little further
<ryuk> OldPink, i gather your disk isnt scratched etc??
<Seoke> ryuk: Emulators rock xD Yeah I'm straight linux now I need to start learning command lines again =x I havent used linux for like 3 years
<ryuk> OldPink, and u dhould make sure u r running it on ac power..
* kbrooks shuts down his desktop for now
<kbrooks> laptops are so cool :P
<kbrooks> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<weeebl> and also, is there a way to write to ntfs disks from ubuntu?
<kbrooks> see you on my laptop
* TheBest   Asculta Radio HackFM Cu DjDieless In Emisie URL: http://Asculta.HackFM.Ushells.Ro:8000/listen.pls Muzica :=-> Rapp ~ Hip-Hop ~ Dance ~ breackDance ~ House Nu Bag Manele. For Eggdrop Join #8&8 , pt dedicati #HackFM ==> www.HackFM.Tk <== Pofta La Ascultat .By Dieless
<Seoke> kbrooks: You only like to play with its nipple and you know it =P
<kbrooks> !ntfs | weeebl
<ubotu> weeebl: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<OldPink> ryuk: Brand new. Not scratched. Checked at boot, fine. Installed from it before. And yes, AC power
<weeebl> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<genii> valehru: Probably a better way is to use some dos bootdisk as a boot image to make a bootable CD with then put the exe on there
<Kilroo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ryuk> Seoke, yea.. was always weary of the command line.. till i stared using my lappy mouse is evil.. command line to some extent all the way..
<kbrooks> weeebl: don6t follow these intructions
<Seoke> OldPink: How many times have you tried and does it keep stopping at the same point?
<jatt> ? it is not unsafe
<Kagemaro> Does anyone know how to interface Linux with an Archos media player?
<kbrooks> weeebl, go to applications > add/remove
<OldPink> Seoke: First
<Till> what?
<kbrooks> weeebl, search for ntfs
<ThoMan> what was ubuntu software similar to Microsoft Project
<jatt> NTFS writing is stable with ntfs-3g
<Seoke> OldPink: Retry and see what happens =P
<kbrooks> weeebl, install the ntfs configuration tool
<kbrooks> weeebl, from there
<ryuk> OldPink, yea.. jsut keep tryin.. but may i suggest if it stops again.. go away and leave it running... make sure it is NOT WRITING TO THE HDD when u turn it off..
<Seoke> Ryuk: Yeah I love command line saves me a lot of time, I just need refresher courses xD I even forgot chmod today =x
<OldPink> Hm
<HEP85> weeebl: install the package ntfs-3g and then go to System-->Admin-->Users & Groups and set the FUSE file system permissions for your user account
<ThoMan> what was ubuntu software similar to Microsoft Project
<weeebl> does not find ntfs configuration tool
<OldPink> I have plans :P
<YingFan> Anyone who has experience with getting kmldonkey to "see" mlnet (feisty distro)
<Kagemaro> Does anyone know how to interface Linux with an Archos media player?
<weeebl> im on 6.06 not 7.04 though
<jatt> YingFan: it works per default
<weeebl> so i guess i will need ntfs-3g?
<sunken> ZeroA4: did it, my sound is working
<Kagemaro> I think its just USB mass storage device
<Showtime> Hi everyone
<ryuk> Seoke, yea.. my command line is very basic.. do really need to get into more "scrpting" type stuff.. manly cause some of my stuff wont ork at startup..
<OldPink> I'm formatting and starting again
<dr_willis> Kagemaro,  if its like 90% of all the otehr media players out there.. it shoudl show up as a usb drive.. if not.. may want to check the wiki/forums on the ubuntu sites..
<Kagemaro> but how would i work out how to mount it?
<YingFan> jatt, no , mlnet is running fine, but kmldonkey doesnt attach to it so to speak
<HEP85> weeebl: yes, though I do not know how to process on 6.06
<ZeroA4> sunken, great! what you did ?
<jatt> weeebl: just add
<jatt> deb http://flomertens.free.fr/ubuntu/ dapper main main-all
<jatt> to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seoke> ryuk: that sucks >_< Right now for scripting I think I'm going to start working on learning python... I used to use Turbo Delphi but thats not an option for linux ._.
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who can help me? I have "two sound cards" --- My laptop has a built in sound card, and then I have a USB "sound card" (which is actually a headset, but Ubuntu considers it a sound card under asoundconf list) --- My problem is simple: I want the SOUND to come out of the HEADSET and not the Internal Speakers (ICH6) --- Can anyone here help me with this? I tried: asoundconf set-default-card Headset   --- No success. Anyone?
<OldPink> If this fails I'll text based installer it
<ryuk> OldPink, it is possible that it has coppied the files from the CD and is now installing them as i said b4.. check HDD usage when it appears to stop.. go away and leave it for a few minutes.. get a cup of t and watch some TV or somethin
<kuha> please
<Seoke> OldPink: ryuk may be right >>
<dr_willis> Seoke,  there used to be 'kylix' for linux that was delphi. Not sure if it still exists or not.
<jatt> CapaH: what does cat /proc/asound/cards say
<Seoke> dr_willis: Really I'll have to look into it
<CapaH> jatt: Headset is 1 and Internal is 0
<dr_willis> Seoke,  it was a big deal a few years back.. Not sure if its even still around.. since it wasent GPL'ed as far as i know.
<ryuk> Seoke, ye.. i have the problem of really bad CPU scaling support and underclocking my vid card for battery.. all of which can be done from the command line (a group of about 5 ish commands.. but i dont want to have to do that every time i start the comp..
<Seoke> dr_willis: It doesnt seem to be
<OldPink> OldPink, there's no chance that's happened. I never got to click install. It was before the partitioning
<OldPink> LOL I just addressed myself
<OldPink> ryuk, there's no chance that's happened. I never got to click install. It was before the partitioning
<ryuk> OldPink, ahh.. that sucks..
<Kagemaro> dr_willis - I have plugged it into the USB drive, the Archos is showing a connection, where would I see a USB storage device?
<Seoke> ryuk: Cant you create a file that will run the scripts for you just by double clicking it?
<dr_willis> Seoke,  it was a big hypped thing.. that everyone said.. 'nifty' then ignored... :)
<CapaH> 0 [ICH6 ]  : ICH4 - Intel ICH6 Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at 0xb0040800, irq 16     |     1 [Headset ] : USB-Audio - Logitech USB Headset Logitech USB Headset at usb-0000:00:1d.0-2, full speed
<Seoke> ryuk: .bin?
<dr_willis> Kagemaro,  check 'dmesg' output  when ya plug/remove it.
<ryuk> Seoke, yea that is where i get stuck.. how does one go about doin that??
<Seoke> dr_willis: xD I would have loved it >_< I <3 delphi xP
<dr_willis> Kagemaro,  some of those gizmos have a 'usb mode' they have to be in also.
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> In the "Network Manager" what is "Enable Roaming Mode"?  I have to run a VPN over my wireless connection (IPSec/L2TP) is "Roaming Mode" compatabile with doing that or would it cause multiple IP changes that could confuse the VPN server?
<dr_willis> Seoke,  i seem to recall it had a lot of... issues...
<Seoke> ryuk: I'm not sure but I was actually looking into learning and I'm a quick learner so when I do I can tell you =P
<dr_willis> Seoke,  and of course Not being GPL = a death warrent. :)
<Seoke> dr_willis: that sucks ._. Oh well I'll just learn python or something... or would you reccomend something else xD and that is true
<OldPink> Wish I'd gone text based from the beginning. LiveCD is SLOW on this system
<CapaH> jatt: I also tried asoundconf set-default-card Headset   --- and no success, upon restarting X all sound still comes from the speakers
<dr_willis> Seoke,  Python is very nice. Ruby is handy... learn them all.
<ryuk> Seoke, lol.... yea.. i will look also im pretty sure it is easy.. ust cant rem how to do it..
<dr_willis> dont limit yourself.
<Kagemaro> [6804.100000]  usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Kagemaro> Is it that, dr_willis?
<genii> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: Roaming Mode will normally just latch onto the first open network it finds which will give it an IP
<Seoke> ryuk: I think its just like programming open a text editor, write the command lines, and save it as a .bin but it cant be that easy xD
<dr_willis> Kagemaro,  looks like it saw the gizmo. it shoudl mentiuon some sda sdb sdc, or similer address a few lines below that.
<Seoke> dr_willis: Gotta learn one at a time xD
<swmiller6> oldpink how much ram do you have and is it shared with the video card
<genii> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: (for being in cafes etc which have complimentary internet for instance)
<dr_willis> Seoke,  bah! learn them all at once
<OldPink> swmiller, not shared, 256mb
<CapaH> jatt: I even went to Preferences | Sound -- and set everything under Devices to USB Audio --- and STILL all sound comes from the built in speakers.
<Seoke> dr_willis: well once you know one language you know them all just gotta learn the new syntax
<CapaH> jatt: If I click 'test' next to devices - the sound clearly comes from the headset
<Kagemaro> dr_willis, the only line below that is [6804.232000]  usb 5-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ryuk> Seoke, yea.. it is close though.. open text editor, add a line of text describing shell.. input commands.. then save it as bin (i think from what i have bin able to put together)
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> genii: ah, I see.  Yeah, I have to connect to a specific network for the VPN so I'll leave it off.  Thanks for the info
<OldPink> Oooh
<genii> mdmkolbe|ubuntu:  np
<Seoke> ryuk: I'm on forums looking up info right now
<OldPink> I'm going to stick a Ubuntu sticker on my laptop lid. :O
<ryuk> Seoke, lol.. i was about to put a post up
<kuha> Please any one i need some streaming record software anyone can recommend?
<Seoke> OldPink: I'm going to stick one on my forhead and run around town
<Seoke> ryuk: xD Just do a search =P
<dr_willis> Kagemaro,  unplug/plug it again check again.. then perhaps check the 'sudo fdisk -l' output see if a device is seen. If the system  isent seeingit as a usb har drive.. i got no idea what else to do with it. since i dont have one. Check the ubuntu wiki/forums would be the next step
<Seoke> ryuk: Still no luck here >_<
<Kagemaro> All I see on the fdisk list is /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda5
<wizek> How can i use Wine emulator to open .exe files??
<OldPink> wizek: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<royel> OldPink: lol
<Seoke> wizek: ~/wine /path/to/exe (I think >>)
<CapaH> wizek: Just type:   wine <name of exe>
<jatt> OldPink: no?
<Seoke> wizek: that works too xD
<Seoke> OldPink: Then what is it good sir
<CapaH> jatt: so any ideas?
<stephen> i love wine
* stephen slurps some wine
<OldPink> jatt: That's what wine stands for :P
<stephen> :)
<royel> !wine | Seoke
<ubotu> Seoke: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<OldPink> Seoke: I don't know! It's just what it stands for ;)
<CapaH> I love wine except for one thing --- no sound through headset! ugh
<_Lucretia_> woo, built a nehe sample for 32-bit under 64, pity the libs aren't set up properly
<Seoke> OldPink: xDDD
<stephen> there are 9 new updates :O
<Seoke> royel: -glare, glare- xD
<royel> Seoke: :)
<CapaH> Is there *anyone* here who knows how to do this? I have a USB Headset, and ICH6 internal speakers (laptop). All sound goes through ICH6 and I want all sound to go through my headset. Using ALSA. --- Anyone?
<wizek> it prints error messages
<shavex> how do i make compiz fusion start on start up?
<Seoke> I now officially have a better cleaner looking desktop then all of you >>;; -cough cough-
<dr_willis> CapaH,  you sure the usb headset is even supported at all under linux?
<wizek> CapaH, it prints error messages
<CapaH> dr_willis: Absolutely yes, it works fine under skype
<royel> Seoke: no chance
<Seoke> royel: let me see yours then =P
<CapaH> dr_willis: It works fine under ANY application just not wine
<wizek> CapaH, err:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken Unhandled Token Information class 10!
<dr_willis> CapaH,  ahhhhhhh.... not working under wine....
<OldPink> Wine sucks
<dr_willis> >hic<
<Seoke> CapaH, Did you just say skype works with wine?
<CapaH> wizek: Not *all* exes work under wine -- if it doesn't work, your next best bet is to google for the specific application you are trying to run some work, some dont
<dr_willis> or try the latest wine, or perhaps cedega
<CapaH> Seoke: No, the skype I use is native linux
<swmiller6> Oldpink: you could try this.. http://mihai.bazon.net/blog/installing-ubuntu-linux-on-a-low-ram-machine
<OldPink> Why not just find a native linux app that does the same?
<Seoke> CapaH, I was going to say theres a native linux version xD
<CapaH> yes :)
<wizek> OldPink, If Wine sucks, than could u recommend a better Win Emulator?
<swmiller6> worked for me on a desktop with low ram but it was shared
<CapaH> I was merely citing Skype to show that the headset in general *does* work, its also listed under asoundconf list
<royel> Seoke: http://pengserv.servegame.com/pix/desktop.jpg
<Seoke> CapaH, Oh well /sarcasm Excuuuuuse /endsarcasm me
<antonyo14> can anyone point me in some sort of direction with configuring a multiport serial card
<OldPink> wizek: I escaped Windows by coming to Linux. Running a Win emulator is not what I'm here to do, so no, I couldn't. This PC is win(e)-free
<antonyo14> i've read the howtos and have scoured google
<CapaH> dr_willis: Yes, not working under wine --- ideas? :)
<Seoke> royel: mines prettier >>
<CapaH> Seoke: In response to someone who said "Are you sure the headset is supported at all" - thats all :)
<royel> Seoke: you can't get any prettier than what I just showed you! :)
<kbrooks> hi
<kbrooks> on my lapto
<Seoke> CapaH: I know =P I was just playing around
<CapaH> .. why must these issues be so frustrating :)
<Seoke> royel: xD bet me
<Seoke> kbrooks: rub that nipple =x
<OldPink> swmiller, thanks
<OldPink> I already have a 512MB swap stick
<OldPink> I'll just stick it in and swapon it
<CapaH> ---- Anyone? Is there anyone here who knows how I can get sound from wine to play out of this headset instead of my internal laptop speakers? Anyone? I would hate to have to go buy a cheap headset so I could use the headset jack on the side of the laptop -- I like these headphones! :)
<kbrooks> OldPink, swapoff it before you unmount, if at all.
<Seoke> royel: uploading...
<CapaH> I have been trying to figure this out for the last three days and no success
<OldPink> kbrooks, sure :D
<shoot^> fellas- i am trying to patch notification-daemon with a .diff file, but dont really know where to start. is anyone able to give me a pointer?
<Seoke> royel: http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/2327/screenshothr1.png
<Theory> CapaH: have you tried running wineconfig and playing with the audio tab?
<dr_willis> CapaH,  time to go ask the Wine experts?
<dr_willis> :)
<CapaH> Theory: Yes, wineconfig does not let you CHOOSE which sound card -- it merely lists both
<Theory> you have a laptop with multiple sound cards?
<Seoke> -_- Wine sucks but is almost a necessity >>;;
<Ice_Wewe> my server had a defunct process, so I tried to reboot it using the 'reboot' command, but, it had an NFS partition mounted from another computer (that computer was now off) and now I'm stuck. It's hasn't rebooted, and ssh (and telnet) are off... is there anyway I can kill power?
<dr_willis> Games are for the weak.
<dr_willis> :)
<CapaH> Theory: Sort of --- I have a USB headset which to Ubuntu is a sound card
<Theory> CapaH: is this specific to wine?
<Seoke> dr_willis: I beg to differ havent you ever played pong fool?
<chewbacca> anyone here installed fuse-zfs? wondering how stable / reliable it is
<dr_willis> Seoke,  IRC is the Ultimate MMORPG!
* dr_willis roots Seoke  with a +10 club of the Wombat!
<CapaH> *mostly* --- at any rate, wine is the only thing I care about at present :)
<Seoke> dr_willis: Oh touche
<CapaH> I can get other applications (such as Skype) to use the headset fine
<dr_willis> Seoke,  i rember seeing years ago a 'mechanical' pong game. :)
<royel> Seoke: missing one important factor, no CLI !!
<Seoke> royel: Yes but thats easy enough to get to if I need/want it =P
<CapaH> I go to sound devices under skype, two are listed, one is called "Logitech USB Headset" -- I choose that one for audio out, restart skype, and then skype audio perfectly comes from the headset
<Seoke> dr_willis: A who what O-o
<dr_willis> I wonder if the Cedega forums have mention of Wine and USB headsets.
<Theory> CapaH: what you probably want to do is change your default alsa device
<OldPink> Guys it's just locked up
<CapaH> Theory: I agree
<Theory> this doesn't sound wine specific to me
<OldPink> Trying to choose language on the map, clicked cancel, clicked sure to abort, mouse won't move, working away at nothing
<CapaH> Theory: I tried this: asoundconf set-default-card Headset --- then I restarted X, but there was no change, even the ubuntu startup sound came from the default speakers
<royel> Theory: dont think it is myself
<RainCT> hi
<patient> salut
<mxy> tgg
<CapaH> If I could set my default ALSA card that would help
<dbft> <dbft> hey, my computer won't load some websites (specifically rentacoder.com) which I know are up, what commands should i use to try to figure out why?
<Seoke> I want to play FFVII with some cheats anyone know a place to find the rom?
<dbft> <dbft> I recently install moblock but have uninstalled it thinking that may be the problem, the problem still occurs tho
<RainCT> since the last update of Qt I get something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30341/ when I run a Qt program, any idea what it can be?
<OldPink> Trying to choose language on the map, clicked cancel, clicked sure to abort, mouse won't move, working away at nothing. CD spinning, HD light flashing.....
<Theory> CapaH: does your ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf and ~/.asoundrc files look sensible?
<CapaH> .. looking
<viden> is there a package to install opera ?
<bobsomebody> hey, how do i mount a volume to in gnome through multiple ssh tunnels?
<paulm> hi, anyone been able to setup a custom live cd with a static ip address?
<bobsomebody> viden: sudo apt-get opera
<Seoke> viden: firefox is better xP
<OldPink> Power off. Gone
<antonyo14> to connect a serial printer to a serial device using adapters and cat5 line, should i use a straight through or a crossover cable?
<viden> seoke:  yeah i know that but firefox is also fu%@ed up right now and wont install
<Seoke> viden: that sucks ass >_<
<bobsomebody> lol
<bobsomebody> so is it possible to do what i want to do?
<bobsomebody> does anyone have a clue?
<dvs01> anyone here sucessfully installed turbovnc in ubuntu?
<viden> bobcomebody:  Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<viden> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<viden> is only available from another source
<CapaH> first lines of asoundrc.asoundconf : (Line 0) !defaults.pcm.card Headset (Line 1) defaults.ctl.card Headset (Line 3) defaults.pcm.device 0 (Line 4) defaults.pcm.subdevice -1   ... etc
<bobsomebody> hm
<Seoke> bobsomebody: I have no clue mate sorry
<bobsomebody> viden: i guess go to opera.com i though it was there
<CapaH> everything looks reasonable Theory
<viden> yeah .. no web browser atm .. so im kinda screwed
<erUSUL> antonyo14: if you do not use a hub or a switch --> crossover
<CapaH> Why is all of my sound coming from ACH6 instead of "Headset" --- that is perplexing to me
<bobsomebody> viden: use galeon
<bobsomebody> its built on FF engine
<viden> is it preinstalled ?
<bobsomebody> should be in ad/remove
<Theory> and .asoundrc references .asoundrc.asoundconf ?
<CapaH> yes Theory
<bobsomebody> nah, on cd, or get from app list
<viden> gotta have something so i can get this fixed ... cause im not going back to lynx .. lol
<antonyo14> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> antonyo14: no problem
* Seoke Throws his now non-gaming computer up against a wall hoping somehow it will cause every game he has to turn linux-capable
<OldPink> Seoke, get over it, games are a waste of time
<Theory> CapaH: have you looked at bug 45786?
<antonyo14> erUSUL: pins 2 and 3,  an 1 and 6 right?
<osxdude|laptop> Seoke: why didn't it quit?
<viden> it actually looks like my apt database is hosed . i cant even start update manager now "software index is broken"
<Theory> it sounds similar to what you are experiencing
<CapaH> Theory: looking now..
<Seoke> OldPink: xD to each their own.. cant play them anyways they're all in Minnesota I'm in Nebraska >_<
<OldPink> Right. Laptop back on. Attempt #2.
<Seoke> OldPink: Goodluck
<CapaH> Theory: This might be what I needed, (fingers crossed)
<OldPink> I'll swapon asap, then try, hopefully with a bit of speed
<FFForever> i have been seeing a lot about keyloggers and how they gather info for others...., can ubuntu contract one of these key loggers and if it does does it work?
<royel> bobsomebody: give this howto a look, might be something that can help you: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/30/11-how-to-mount-a-remote-filesystem-using-ssh-sshfs-and-fuse
<GNUtoo> hello, i have a problem with firestarter...is there any alternative GUI for sharing the internet connection?
<iosh> server/ irc.recycled-irc.net
<CapaH> *yes*
<CapaH> worked!
<bobsomebody> royel, looks helpful thanks :)
<CapaH> now let me try wine
* bobsomebody must go study page
<royel> bobsomebody: gl
<bobsomebody> ty
<CapaH> (The solution was alsa-base changing snd-card-0 with snd_<name of card as shown in proc/asound blah)
<berent> can i convert my ata disk drives into raid partitions
* Seoke goes to shower ._.
<Seoke> Ciao!
<CapaH> argh
<CapaH> worked *except* for wine :)
<OldPink> Orange Screen... Cursor... Bzz bzz bzz bzz CD spinning...
<CapaH> wine still using internal speakers...
<OldPink> Woohoo wallpaper!
<OldPink> Cursor says somethings happening
<royel> OldPink: quick, press the power button!
<OldPink> royel, why?
<royel> OldPink: lol, j/k :)
<dr_willis> 'backup~! its going to blow!'
<OldPink> ... not funny.
<OldPink> ;)
<dr_willis> :0
<OldPink> :P
<OldPink> It's getting louder. Which so obviously suggests "closer"
<royel> OldPink: might be too close
<NIC> dmlv
<sunken> ZeroA4: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<OldPink> Loaded with no top/bottom panels
<OldPink> ....
<royel> give it time
<sunken> ZeroA4: did it before and it did not work, after a while it did...
<dbft_> so does anyone have any idea what i should do?
<royel> loading a liveCD I assume?
<dbft_> my computer will not connect to rentacoder.com
<dbft_> but everything else works fine
<dbft_> --- rentacoder.com ping statistics ---
<dbft_> 711 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 710372ms
<OldPink> royel, what if I alt+f2 gnome-panel
<CapaH> Theory: Ok, this is more frustrating... Wine continues to use the internal speakers --- yet clearly the default is the USB Headset, if I type: alsamixer --- it defaults to the headset configuration, so ... ideas?
<royel> OldPink: why?
<Theory> CapaH: you have wine set to use alsa right?
<OldPink> ...
<OldPink> royel, to make them load?
<andrewss> Hi, I have a mailscanner+spamassassin+postfix config and get valid mails with "X-Spam-Status: Yes" (even though if I run them through spamassassin -D they don't show up as spam. How can I debug this ??
<CapaH> Theory: Yes wine is set to use alsa
<royel> OldPink: this is with a LiveCD?
<OldPink> royel, yes
<andrewss> Hi, I have a mailscanner+spamassassin+postfix config and get valid mails with "X-Spam-Status: Yes" (even though if I run them through spamassassin -D they don't show up as spam. How can I debug this ??
<royel> OldPink: hard to say, if you just booted it, I'd wait a few moments, assuming this is on a slower PC it may just be overwhelmed or low amounts of ram
<CapaH> ok this might be important
<OldPink> royel, it's quiet/not doing anything. How do I call a terminal without Applications >
<CapaH> under "Wave Out Devices" under ALSA under winecfg --- it says: dmix:0   and USB Audio
<OldPink> royel, Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't help
<CapaH> is dmix:0 something important?
<Theory> CapaH: have you tried
<Theory> http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys
<OldPink> royel, help me out here, hit CTRL+ALT+F1, entered the swap stick. How do I swapon it from purely terminal?
<Theory> in particular, the DevicePCMn key
<royel> OldPink: Alt+F2?
<ctx144k> hello all
<ctx144k> im using ubuntu 7.0.4
<profanephobia> congrats
<WaterFoX> Can anyone here tell me if Ubuntu is worth it over Windows Vista?
<CapaH> trying now Theory
<profanephobia> hell yeah its worht it
<ctx144k> and have changed the distro to ISO-8859-1 support:  http://blog.arlandt.com/archiv/325
<WaterFoX> Even if I game alot?
<WaterFoX> Is it compatible with most games?
<profanephobia> well if you game alot than niether are good choices
<ctx144k> now i changed my console-font via "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<ctx144k> and it works great
<valdyn> WaterFoX: no.
<profanephobia> for gaming i would use 2000 or xp
<ctx144k> but after rebooting all console-font-settings are away, so that i must recall dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<royel> OldPink: you work it out?
<OldPink> royel, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> WaterFoX: USe XP for your games and dual boot to Ubuntu for safe surfing
<profanephobia> and dev
<profanephobia> nothing better than linux for developing
<royel> OldPink: I dont think there is a shortcut defined for bringing up a terminal window, however, you can use ALT+CTRL+F1-F6 to attain a virtual terminal, F7 should return you to the X server when you finish
<ctx144k> anyone knows how to set console-font right?
<dr_willis> ctx144k,  consolechars -f fontname
<OldPink> royel, I know that, but I can't run gparted or gnome-panel in that
<dr_willis> ctx144k,  they are set by default from some config file in /etc/
<profanephobia> ctx144k you can also right click the terminal and edit current profile i think
<royel> OldPink: roughly what are the specs on this machine?
<ctx144k> dr_willis, which config-files?
<dr_willis> ctx144k,  you refering to the CONSOLE, or the gnome-terminal
<ctx144k> CONSOLE
<profanephobia> oh
<profanephobia> nm ten
<profanephobia> then
<IntuitiveNipple> With Feisty doing a suspend/resume. How to disable gnome-power-manager from causing the screen-saver login upon resume? (I've tried changing /etc/default/acpi-support but that is only for console suspends, not g-p-m)
<dr_willis> ctx144k,  i alwaysa have to look for it - its in /etc/ somewhere.   console-setup/ console-tools/   looks rather Obvioius
<OldPink> royel, bum this, I'll just retry the install, it was doing OK
<OldPink> royel, 700Mhz, 256MB, 6GB
<royel> OldPink: an your using a fiesty livecd?
<OldPink> royel, yes
<dr_willis> ctx144k,  a read of the   /etc/init.d/console-setup script is handy also. I think it can set the font for you to some defaults
<alesan> where can I find the executable "bindkey"?
<OldPink> royel, installer is suprisingly fast without gnome-panel
<alesan> on debian it seems it is in the csh package
<royel> OldPink: it may just be too much for that system, I think min reqs are in that ranges, perhaps try the alternate install disc?
<royel> !alternate | OldPink
<ubotu> OldPink: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<OldPink> royel, it's 25% downloaded, I'm just trying LiveCD whilst it downloads
<royel> OldPink: got ya
<branden> Hi all
<OldPink> royel, I have been with Ubuntu over a year, I do know some stuff :P
<ctx144k> dr_willis, ah, ok
<profanephobia> i have the worst video card ever (ATI xpress 200M) and cant get my VGA out to work...any help?
<DeadLocked> I'm having problems burning DVD's. I get errors when i try to start the burning process.
<OldPink> royel, it's faster than last time. further than last TIME, I'm hopeful
<OldPink> royel, you can get an idea of my experience: http://www.mbhoy.com/category/linux
<Ind[y] > I made a bug report at launchpad, about the update-notifier problem.
<Ind[y] > It doesn't work at all.
<royel> OldPink: if you give it enough of time, it might actually load it up, without seeing it I can only guess, but the churning you mentioned, sounds to me like a slow CD-Rom an low system memory are just kicking it's butt :)
<OldPink> royel, slow CD Rom is accurate :P It's actually plugged in via some nondescript cable. It's not even in the laptop :P
<OldPink> royel, partitioning complete, starting install, fast. *touchwood*
<OldPink> royel, Migrate Documents and Settings.... none :D
<swmiller6> oldpink: the thumb drive as swap did not help then ...
<royel> OldPink: Yeah, sounds like one of those machines that at this point your afraid to look over at it in fear you might offend it an it will spite you by blowing up!
<OldPink> swmiller, I didn't get to try it, gnome-panel wouldn't load and I couldn't be bothered doing it in terminal without gparted.
<OldPink> royel, it's actually a lovely little laptop. 12", only 1Kg, tiny little dell :D
<royel> OldPink: ultra portable
<royel> OldPink: how big is your thumb drive?
<OldPink> By the way, anyone who feels they helped me with this laptop thing (royel, swmiller, some others) can IM me a link and I'll link you in someway when I blog about this (on http://mbhoy.com)
<bobsomebody> hey, who sent me the link to FUSE / SFSSH
<bobsomebody> ??
<bobsomebody> sorry i forgot nick
<OldPink> royel the swap? 512mb. My current one? 2GB
<royel> OldPink: could have just loaded this iso to your thumb drive then
<ctx144k> in which directys is "consolechars -f <FONT>" searching for fonts?
<alex__> anyone know how i can get a login in text based style ( eg tty1 style) but when i enter my pasw and login i go to gui??
<OldPink> royel, true, but probably equally slow, I'm sticking with this
<royel> OldPink: oh, maybe not.. bios support wouldnt be there I guess
<royel> OldPink: oh sure, too late to stop now, just food for thought
<OldPink> royel, boot USB from bios was there, I almost booted DSL just to try it
<OldPink> royel, you got a blog? I'll link you in partial return for all this help :)
<bobsomebody> anyone good with FUSE or SFSSH?
<sahil> hey anyone know how i can get Pidgin on Ubuntu?
<bobsomebody> keep getting a missing mountpoint error
<PriceChild> sahil, Could you tell me why first?
<OldPink> sahil, http://www.mbhoy.com/14-06-2007/pidgin-201
<sahil> PriceChild, just bcuz it is newer
<royel> OldPink: I dont, but I certainly appreciate the kind offer
<PriceChild> sahil, newer does not mean better
<tehtechman> Got a question... My 13y/o sis in law wants linux.  Shes only used linux at my house.  Also she isnt technically minded at all.. think ubuntu would be good for her?
<royel> OldPink: I'm too geeky to spend time writing on a blog, I prefer reading others :)
<OldPink> royel, it's the least I could offer. Just waiting for the password box to light up so I can type
<PriceChild> sahil, gaim in the ubuntu repositories is supported by ubuntu... and stable etc. If you install from other repos, on your head be it
<GigaClon> tehtechman, yeah
<royel> OldPink: ps, bookmarked yours
<PriceChild> sahil, there aren't that many more features in pidgin... all i can think of is a different appearance
<OldPink> royel, wow thanks :D
<sahil> yeah, the looks matter when i show ubuntu to other people
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello. I am trying out linux due to a university course and want to set up a linux network. How can I get the individual workstations to do centralized authentication? Any pointers?
<IntuitiveNipple> With Feisty 32-bit doing a suspend/resume. Notebook immediately resuming from the suspend... any ideas? (I've tried disabling wakeup on USB devices, unloading various modules, suspending PCCard sockets, etc)
<swmiller6> oldpink: me too
<tehtechman> whats easier to use KDE or Gnome.  I havent used either in a very long time
<royel> OldPink: I like the clean layout, an seen a few articles I will be back to browse
<PriceChild> sahil, I said different appearance, not better appearance
<sahil> i am also writing my first school newspaper article about it and its coming out in a week so lots of ppl will come to look at it
<tprzepiorka_> Hey, I'm new here. Trying to install Ubuntu on a new computer. I was wondering what "Use the largest conitinous free space" meant? I want to dual boot and leave part of the XP partition alone
<OldPink> PriceChild is right, sahil. Read my blog post I linked you to, it's very much featureless.
<OldPink> swmiller, thanks alot :D
<IntuitiveNipple> gundam_rx78nt1: See Samba (smb) it can be configured like a Windows domain server for central authentication
<GigaClon> tehtechman, if she is used to windows then KDE but both are good
<OldPink> royel, seconds away from clicking "> Install"
<PriceChild> sahil, personally i prefer gaim... it tells you what protocol users are on in buddy list which pidgin doesn't.
<tehtechman> GigaClon, okay thanks
<sahil> i am going to keep both on my comp
<OldPink> sahil, also Pidgin 2.1.0 is 5 days late out, why not wait for that? Although that in itself is merely a bug fix, really :P
<roachmmflhyr> tehtechman: I personally prefer GNOME. I think the layout and organization of everything is more comfortable
<OldPink> royel, thanks for the compliments :) "Installing System.... 10%"
<OldPink> ... 15%
<sahil> and i think Pidgin sounds better than GAIM
<gundam_rx78nt1> IntuitiveNipple: is that all there is? Using Samba will permit to use wins and linux together on a network, what about 'pure linux' options?
<royel> OldPink: what software did you use to set up your blog?
<tehtechman> roachmmflhyr: May I could install both and just ler her choose
<lasse> sahil: I dont hope you choose software based on the name ;)
<roachmmflhyr> tehtechman: yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> gundam_rx78nt1: It is pure linux, Samba implements the protocols needed to do it
<OldPink> royel, http://www.wordpress.org if you have your own hosting, http://www.wordpress.com if you want them to host it for you :D
<royel> OldPink: oh, guess I should scroll down some, right at the bottom
<tprzepiorka_> I'm trying to create a partition in Gparted and I keep getting an error that is something like this: ntfsresize -P --Force --force /dev/sda1 -no-action
<tprzepiorka_> I am confused :(
<CapaH> I have two sound cards. How do I utterly disable one of them (thus forcing the other to work) ?
<OldPink> CapaH, get a screwdriver :P
<CapaH> :)
<CapaH> How can I cause asoundconf list *not* to list the one I dont want?
<lancerdragoo5> Hey guys, does anyone know where to get Feisty *.debs for Gaim 2.0 beta6? Note that I don't want the Pidgin debs, just Gaim.
<swmiller6> CapaH: diable it in the bios
<tehtechman> CapaH: are the two onboard or cards or what?
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immidately. how come?
<swmiller6> lancerdragoo5: Automatix
<CapaH> tehtechman: One is a USB headset (which is a soundcard as far as ubuntu is concerned), and the other is onboard laptop speakers
<aubade> lancerdragoo5: Edgy repos have 2.0.0+beta6.
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm run feisty and upon bootup, i'm getting "Loading hardware drivers [fail] " after a few minutes. The bootup continues but is very slow.  How do i troubleshoot this?
<aubade> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/gaim
<lancerdragoo5> aubade: Thank you!
<CapaH> tehtechman: I am TRYING to get Wine to use my headset, and even setting modprobe.d/alsa-base to use ONLY the headset works for every single application EXCEPT Wine, so my new approach is --- how can I force so that ONLY the headphones are enabled, and then try
<lancerdragoo5> aubade: These will work with Feisty, right?
<tehtechman> CapaH: I havent used ubuntu in a while but, you can probably use alsaconf to choose between the two
<aubade> lancerdragoo5: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/gaim <-- Actually, make that feisty. lol
<CapaH> tehtechman: Tried that, no success --- so long as the internal speakers exist, wine uses them
<lancerdragoo5> Oh lol
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immidately. how come?
<sdloo> tach auch
<lancerdragoo5> aubade: thanks again!
<tehtechman> CapaH: have you tried disableing in the bios.  I would tryt that unless you need to use them sometime
<OldPink> royel: http://www.filehive.com/files/0718/Image016.jpg - dead window :P sounds like it's doing something though
<CapaH> tehtechman: I do need them sometimes
<CppIsWeird> i no one minds, i'd like to know what freaky thing is going on with my computer.
<CapaH> tehtechman: Is there some way to do it without disabling it in bios?
<Wolfwalker> Quick question: Is there anything better than Feather for a computer with 64 megs ram?
<b-tommy> hi folks
<OldPink> wolfwalker: Damn Small Linux?
<b-tommy> i have a very important question and no solution at the moment :-/
<OldPink> wolfwalker: Fluxubuntu?
<Wolfwalker> Tried DSL. Works well at what it does, but doesn't really do anything :P
<b-tommy> i am a cd/dvd-editor form a german linux magazine
<Wolfwalker> !fluxubuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immidately. how come? I also cant alt+crtl+F**
<tehtechman> CapaH: hmm only thing i can think of is building the drivers a modules and not in the kernel, and then only load the ones you need
<SlimeyPete> Wolfwalker: tried Vector? I haven't used it recently but it used to be good
<OldPink> wolfwalker lol, true :P but 64megs of RAM doesn't really do anything ;)
<b-tommy> and we would like do two differeent ubuntu-editions on one dvd
<Wolfwalker> ?
<Wolfwalker> !Vector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vector - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fruitbatJim> how do I run a task in the background? I thought it was just with a '&' at the end of the command but it doesn't work
<b-tommy> if there any way, i can do taht?
<tehtechman> CapaH: are they built in or modules?
<CapaH> ... why is it this hard just to get Wine to play through my USB headset...
<OldPink> Google fluxbuntu, try that? Wolfwalker
<Wolfwalker> So what is Vector?
<Wolfwalker> Thanks, looking up flux now
<CapaH> the end result of what I want is simple, I just want the sound from Wine applications to go through my USB Headset -- I have wine set to use ALSA, I have ALSA default card set to my Headset, and --- no success
<B-rabbit> hi does any on know the command to load the nessus plugin before you login
<OldPink> Any help with this? http://www.filehive.com/files/0718/Image016.jpg got to around 20% through installation and been like that since, HD still writing, disk still spinning, let it go?
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immediately. how come? I also cant alt+crtl+F**
<swmiller6> oldpink: how much coffee have you had today?
<Cubey> hello
<Till> hinogi, with wich irc- programm can i wrote alwasy in culour? sorry bad englsih :-)
<tehtechman> CapaH: dont really know what to say srry. ive had only limited experience with multiple sound devices.
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm run feisty and upon bootup, i'm getting "Loading hardware drivers [fail] " after a few minutes. The bootup continues but is very slow.  How do i troubleshoot this?
<gosh> hello, i am new to ubuntu and now I am wondering how to configure my touchpad so that I can scroll down with it at the right border.. how do I open the synaptics config, or is there an other way?
<OldPink> swmiller6, one decent sized cup. :P why?
<Cubey> I seem to have some launchers stuck on the desktop that won't delete. it's a folder with a large arrow on it.
<giesen> I'm having issues with the ATI binary drivers on Feisty-AMD64
<giesen> when X starts, all I get is a black screen
<swmiller6> oldpink: you seem hyper
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu-rocks: there may be more detail in the logs (/var/log/)
<swmiller6> lol
<OldPink> swmiller6, new laptop :P
<giesen> using an ATI X1300
<giesen> can anyone lend a hand?
<swmiller6> oldpink: what kind of laptop
<All> Hello
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immediately. how come? I also cant alt+crtl+F**
<OldPink> swmiller6, I say "new" - it was 70 :P they thought it was screwed because a DLL was missing and Windows wouldn't boot. I'm ubuntuing it. A Dell Latitude L400
<swmiller6> oldpink: love your blog btw
<OldPink> swmiller6, thanks alot :D
<Wolfwalker> Right, fluxubuntu is out. Says they just ditched feisty altogether to get around the permanent 3-month delay. Their homepage doesn't give anywhere to get previous versions either.
<swmiller6> oldpink: my favorite kind of new "Cheap"
<OldPink> swmiller6: Exactly. :D
<OldPink> swmiller6: Plus it's ultra portable. Only 12", weighs nothing, awesome find
<OldPink> swmiller6: They go for 150+ on eBay with working 98 installations and no hinges. lol
<swmiller6> oldpink: yeah I got 2 laptops one has 17" monitor never leaves the dask
<swmiller6> *desdk
<swmiller6> *desk
<OldPink> swmiller6: :D great, I love how Ubuntu can make an old system new
<jaimeco>  /server irc.undernet.org
<swmiller6> oldpink: well I am off to lunch.. looking forward to reading how this turns out on your blog post..
<OldPink> swmiller6: Thanks, look forward to you reading it, enjoy lunch :D
<tite1> hi guys, I want to use beryl but now I'm finding out that this is not possible with my graphic card (integrated uniChrome) does anyone know any work arrounds?
<Wolfwalker> uniChrome?
<Wolfwalker> Yeah. Get a better graphics card.
<pppoe> hello everyone!
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immediately. how come? I also cant alt+crtl+F**
<tite1> Wolfwalker, :) , not relly fitting my budget at the moment
<tite1> Wolfwalker, any other suggestion?
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immediately. how come? I also cant alt+crtl+F**
<osxdude|laptop> CppIsWeird: It is either your shell, the placing of your Home folder, or a seg fault (core dumped)
<CppIsWeird> why would something like that happen all the sudden?
<CapaH> Does ANYONE here know how to force Wine (ALSA) to use my USB Headset? Try as I might, it always uses my internal laptop speakers?
<CppIsWeird> and why can i not alt+crtl+F**?
<ubuntu-rocks> the only thing I can find in dmesg is the following. [  133.246547]  ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x00010177
<osxdude|laptop> CppIsWeird: what does that do again?
<royel> OldPink: lol, thats a nice pic :)
<CppIsWeird> ...
<Wolfwalker> My question is, why a USB headset? Doesn't your computer have those miniheadphone jacks?
<Benwin> hello
<Benwin> quick question
<Benwin> I have a Compaq TC1000 tablet PC
<osxdude|laptop> !ask | benwin
<ubotu> benwin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stifler> hi
<Benwin> and i'm interested in putting linux on it...
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immediately. how come? I also cant alt+crtl+F**
<Benwin> and since Dell chose Ubuntu, i'm assuming you've got a good thing going...
<Benwin> question is....
<kevinl--> does ubuntu have a live cd that is not also an installer?
<kevinl--> im looking for an ubuntu live system that can boot over nfsroot/pxe
<Benwin> does ubuntu support stylus and writing inputs?
<dvs01> is it possible to have freenx attach to an existing desktop?
<tehtechman> Will dell ship linux laptops?  I was thinking either to get a dell or a mac loptop
<stifler> has anyone got an nvidia GO 7600 or a nvidia go *? i have problem with this card
<dxdt> Benwin: ummm linux in general does, but I can't tell you how easy it will be to use or setup.
<dxdt> tehtechman: yes
<dxdt> tehtechman: dell.com/linux
<Till> hinogi, with wich irc- programm can i wrote alwasy in color? sorry bad englsih :-)
<tehtechman> dxdt: oh sweet... thanks
<Wolfwalker> |Till:| try Xchat.
<pppoe> i'm facing a DSL problem! i turned on my pc this morning and i wasnt able to connect to the internet! i tried pppoeconf and went through the configuration but this time it detected eth0 and eth0: avah (even though i only have one nic) and when it tries to scan the nics for dsl connection and settings! it doesnt find any even though its working perfectly fine! im on the same pc now which has dual boot (on xp right now)
<dvs01> i need the  best possible solution for viewing my desktop remotely. this it a crucial obstacle in my migration of my comm machine from windows to linux
<Till> Wolfwalker: this worls but i will alwasy write in color not only once
<pppoe> could anyone help out plz!
<dvs01> i can use realvnc and have xorg.conf load vnc.so, or use the version of vnc that attaches to an existing desktop.. however, i hear that nx is a much better protocol. can freenx attach to an existing desktop?
<osxdude|laptop> pppoe: Reboot your DSL router by unplugging and plugging back in the power.
<kevinl--> dvs01: um, vnc?
<pppoe> osxdude|laptop i did! no luck
<pppoe> osxdude|laptop besides am on the same pc/connection right now
<kevinl--> if your running gnome on your desktop, you can simply go to desktop/preferences and turn remote desktop on
<kevinl--> and vnc to your IP on port 5900.
<kevinl--> works pretty dang good for me
<stifler> has anyone got an nvidia GO 7600 or a nvidia go *? i have problem with this card
<osxdude|laptop> pppoe: reboot into ubuntu now.
<osxdude|laptop> pppoe: maybe you just needed to reboot
<pppoe> osxdude|laptop i only have this pc! and if i do so! i wont b able to connect to here
<pppoe> osxdude|laptop i rebooted so many times
<CppIsWeird> i just booted up, and every time i clicked anything to open it, it would close immediately. how come? I also cant alt+crtl+F**
<osxdude|laptop> pppoe: it may be ubuntu. I can't help you there
<pppoe> after running the pppoeconf and finishing it (without finding the connection) i get " siocsifflags: cannot assign requested adress
<stifler> uscito (Client Quit)
<stifler> <Till> Wolfwalker: this worls but i will alwasy write in color not only once
<stifler> * Bain (n=Mark@209.210.248.205)  entrato in #ubuntu
<stifler> * sn0  uscito (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<stifler> <pppoe> could anyone help out plz!
<stifler> * Littlegator  uscito (Connection timed out)
<stifler> * Bassetts (n=Bassetts@unaffiliated/bassetts)  entrato in #ubuntu
<stifler> * kyler (n=kyler@h46095629.area4.spcsdns.net)  entrato in #ubuntu
<stifler> <dvs01> i can use realvnc and have xorg.conf load vnc.so, or use the version of vnc that attaches to an existing desktop.. however, i hear that nx is a much better protocol. can freenx attach to an existing desktop?
<stifler> <osxdude|laptop> pppoe: Reboot your DSL router by unplugging and plugging back in the power.
<stifler> <kevinl--> dvs01: um, vnc?
<stifler> <pppoe> osxdude|laptop i did! no luck
<stifler> * anilomkar (n=anil@122.169.140.76)  entrato in #ubuntu
<stifler> * anilomkar (n=anil@122.169.140.76) ha abbandonato #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<dvs01> wtf
<stifler> <pppoe> osxdude|laptop besides am on the same pc/connection right now
<stifler> <kevinl--> if your running gnome on your desktop, you can simply go to desktop/preferences and turn remote desktop on
<Bassetts> what on earth
<osxdude|laptop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<pppoe> stifler !
<stifler> <kevinl--> and vnc to your IP on port 5900.
<stifler> <kevinl--> works pretty dang good for me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89-97-35-65.ip15.fastwebnet.it]  by Hobbsee
* stifler was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Myrtti> wha
<kevinl--> doh.
<osxdude|laptop> thanks
<Bassetts> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ....okay then.
<Benwin> dxdt hmmm i want it to just *work* lol
<pppoe> osxdude|laptop do u think i should install it again!
<Egonzalez> Hello
<dxdt> Benwin: that I can't gurantee as I've never tried it :-/  you should google your tablet and Ubuntu and see if you other posts by people saying it just worked and was awesome
<Egonzalez> I need to install openmosix in ubuntu 6,06, somebody can help
<dvs01> heh, with beryl enabled, vnc is using up 1.8MB/s of bandwidth
<MrChicken> I'm trying to get Icewm running... I've added exec /usr/bin/icewm-session to /etc/X11/Xsessions and so far I have had no luck
<MrChicken> Sorry Forgot to say hi
<MrChicken> Hello :)
<Bassetts> anyone who knows about the BBC iPlayer and would like to campaign to stop them making it for Windows SP2 only and using Microsoft DRM look here: http://blog.paladine.org.uk/?p=14
<abhi> is there any command to retain the super user status rather than using sudo each time?
<PriceChild> abhi, sudo has remember the password for some time.
<PriceChild> abhi, you only have to enter it if it times out
<PriceChild> abhi, I suggest you dont' make it any easier for sudo than it already is
<abhi> PriceChild, : yah that is where problem lies?
<nikin> abhi : sudo -i
<abhi> PriceChild, :I run a script which uses the sudo while I am away ? so the script stop executing when it face sudo ?
<nikin> abhi: it is like a root login
<PriceChild> abhi, add it to a root's cron maybe....?
<abhi> nikin: sudo -i : how to use this?
<Egonzalez> I need to install openmosix in ubuntu 6,06, somebody can help
<HEP85> abhi: don't use sudo in the script. just start the script with sudo
<oscurochu> How do I reinstall grub?
<MrChicken> I'm trying to get Icewm running... I've added exec /usr/bin/icewm-session to /etc/X11/Xsessions and so far I have had no luck
<DeadLocked> Is there a way to speed up K3B's burning, or a better DVD burner?
<nikin> abhi: jut write this in a console and yoou get a root terminal
<nikin> and that works until you type exit
<HEP85> why are so many people still using edgy 6.06?
<abhi> HEP85, : will it work with out any time limit?
<oscurochu> How do I reinstall grub?
<HEP85> abhi: they way I said yes
<abhi> nikin: thanks, I am look for this for a while.....
<nikin> HEP85: 6.06 is dapper.. and people use it coz it has LTS, edgy is used by those who had problems using .20 kernel
<nikin> abhi: np
<HEP85> nikin: I see
<abhi> thanks HEP85 for your tip............
<HEP85> abhi: np
<nikin> HEP85: on my dual P3 desktop maschine i use 7.04 ... but on my notebook it makes some strange bugs about the CPU temperature (7600 C  > halting) and such things so i wait till .21 or .22 in Gutsy
<tehtechman> oscurochu: you can usually find good grub tuts on the net.  basically you try grub-install
<tehtechman> oscurochu: you could do that in knoppix i think
<oscurochu> tehtechman: when I try to boot my computer, grub says something like, "could not load grub bootloader"
<oscurochu> so would that help?
<ubuntu-rocks> fyi, I replace my ide cable and the computer boots in approx 5 secs! :)
<abhi> I am using res. of 800*600, so buttons are quite large. can I make the buttons small at the same res...
<tehtechman> oscurochu: yeah boot with a linux cd, and just reinstall grub from there.  usually to the MBR.
<ajas> ajas
<ajas> good  for hall
<oscurochu> tehtechman: which directory do i install it to? /boot?
<mike1234> hi guys, i have accedintley deleted all my panels on my desktop and i cant seam to get them back, does anyone know of any easy way i can get them back
<tehtechman> oscurochu: well in your /boot youll have yout kernel and grub config stuff
<napster_> i have a conexant fusion 878A 25878-13. It also says lifestyle on it. Where can i get the drivers for it for ubuntu?
<oscurochu> so thats where it goes?
<abhi> mike1234, : right click on desktop and add a new panel...
<oscurochu> tehtechman: so is that where i install it?
<mike1234> abhi, i do that but i dont have any option to add a new panel
<tehtechman> oscurochu: I think this may be what you want http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2005-03/msg00127.html
<abhi> mike1234, : are you using 7.04?
<mike1234> abhi, yep
<abhi> mike1234, : it is there in 6.04
<dmakalsk> Hi all, my gnome session went all crazy on me after a while, and I had to create a new user to get my system usable again.  Is there a way to restore a users session settings to default?
<mike1234> abhi, so i dont quite know what to do
<osxdude|laptop> *coughs*Hobbsee*cough*is still*cough*ops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> osxdude|laptop: indeed.
<Hobbsee> osxdude|laptop: my script doesnt auto-deop
<abhi> mike1234, :just 2 days back I installed the 7.04. let me find if there is some way..
<dmakalsk> in particular I need to restore the wireless internet applet
<dmakalsk> and the battery meter
<abhi> I am using res. of 800*600, so buttons are quite large. can I make the buttons small at the same res...
<HEP85> mike1234: run gnome-panel
<mike1234> abhi, before i lost my windows i could right click on the panel and an add new panel option would come up but its a bit hard when you dont have any lol, but thanks for looking into it
<mike1234> HEP85, how can you get into a terminal if you dont have any panels
<osxdude|laptop> Hobbsee: just makin' sure you knew
<Hobbsee> osxdude|laptop: thanks - working on other stuff at the moment
<noob741> Hallo Leute, ist dies ein deutscher IRC-Chat?
<abhi> mike1234, use gnome-panel in run command ( alt+f2)
<napster_> where can i get drivers for a tv card?
<tehtechman> mike1234: You could crtl+alt+F2 or something like that
<HEP85> mike1234: you can rightclick on the desktop and create a new starter
<larusa314> buenas stardes
<mike1234> HEP85, gotya
<dmakalsk> Hi... can someone please acknowledge that my messages are being received?
<mike1234> thanks guys
<mike1234> ill give that a goo
<larusa314> algn espaol en la sala?
<OldPink> Hi dmakalsk :D It's all good!
<mike1234> and let you know
<noob741> Is there anyone who can hep me installing a NVIDIA driver?
<dmakalsk> OldPink: thanks
<mike1234> see you in a sec
<mjsilva> ls
<dmakalsk> can I trouble someone to help me fix my session?
<OldPink> !anyone | dmakalsk
<ubotu> dmakalsk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<larusa314> hola hola hola
<dmakalsk> a bunch of applets disappeared (wireless applet, battery meter)
<mjsilva> hello!!
<HELP-Mey> could you help me? > http://s1.bg.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=23183
<mjsilva> how can I know if a USB disk is using USB1 or USB2?
<mjsilva> from shell
<abhi> I am using res. of 800*600, so buttons are quite large. can I make the buttons small at the same res...
<HELP-Mey> could you help me? > http://s1.bg.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=23183 PLS!
<mjsilva> windows
<HEP85> !spam | HELP-Mey
<ubotu> HELP-Mey: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<mjsilva> IRSSI could be tricky at fist use :P
<noob741> OK, here we go... I have a brandnew Computer and I installed Kubuntu on them. Everything works fine. But I don t know how to install the Nvidia Driver. It is a GeForce 6200 LE Card inside. Is there anybody here who can help me please?
<oscurochu> which partition is my boot partition?
<OldPink> !nvidia | noob741
<ubotu> noob741: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjsilva> pop
<mike1234> ah no luck guys, i ran gnome-panel as a launcher but i could see no icon or nothing changed
<mjsilva> anyone? how can I know if my usb external disk is on USB1 or USB2?
<tehtechman> noob741: I always install the driver straight from the vendor... never had luck with a distrobutions installer (ubuntu, debian, gentoo, etc...)
<abhi> what is best theme for lower resolution?
<HEP85> mike1234: select start in terminal to see what the output is
<kindus> Hello there ... me and my friend are having an argument on whether it is at all possible to install ubuntu from the commandline using the default CD. Can anyone help us settle this please ?
<jrib> kindus: no, not really.  use the alternate cd if you need a text-mode install
<HEP85> noob741: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<mike1234> HEP85, i dont quite get what you mean
<PriceChild> kindus, no you can't
<PriceChild> !alternate | kindus
<ubotu> kindus: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Lurchtoke> hello people
<Lurchtoke> can I get someone to help me for a minute with this ubuntu webserver?
<jrib> !someone | Lurchtoke
<ubotu> Lurchtoke: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<royel> Lurchtoke: be more specific
<swimmerino89> hello to evrebody!i have a little problem...i have to search  12 dev files...i am reading a guide,and in it,they are called with a name,but i can't find them in adept who can help me to find them?
<leon_> feels odd using seamless RDP very Eerie
<HEP85> noob741: run this command in a terminal "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<kindus> Thanks ... so there is no way to get to text-mode install, or run "ubiquity" without loading GNOME in the "default" live cd ?
<Lurchtoke> stupid question....but what config file do I usually have to edit to change the static IP info?
<Lurchtoke> the nic card cfg file?
<hypl> hello
<Lurchtoke> this thing has three nic cards in it
<napster_> ??
<hypl> i want to update my linux kernel how can i go about doing this on ubuntu
<jrib> !kernel > hypl (see the private message from ubotu)
<leon_> use the GNOME network config app
<OldPink> !kernel | hypl
<ubotu> hypl: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<OldPink> ;)
<hypl> thanks
<Lurchtoke> actually....a better question....what is the command to list all network interfaces and the ips that are programmed into them?
<leon_> ifconfig
<Lurchtoke> i haved terminal root access
<royel> Lurchtoke: ifconfig -a
<Lurchtoke> is there a switch I have to use?  or just
<Lurchtoke> thanx rayel;
<Lurchtoke> err royel
<royel> yw
<Lurchtoke> brb
<leon_> ifconfig lists all nics then just ifconfig eth0
<mike1234> HEP85, thankyou for your help i got it working finaly :-)
* TheBest   Asculta Radio HackFM Cu DjDieless In Emisie URL: http://Asculta.HackFM.Ushells.Ro:8000/listen.pls Muzica :=-> Rapp ~ Hip-Hop ~ Dance ~ breackDance ~ House Nu Bag Manele. For Eggdrop Join #8&8 , pt dedicati #HackFM ==> www.HackFM.Tk <== Pofta La Ascultat .By Dieless
<Lurchtoke> ok
<jrib> TheBest: don't do that here
<HEP85> mike1234: good to hear that. what was wrong?
<TheBest> sorry
<hypl> whats the newest kernel source version ?
<TheBest> this xchat send to all
<sergey> hi
<mike1234> HEP85, im not quite sure before when i was creating the launcher it did not come up, i did it again and this time it worked
<mike1234> HEP85, computers ahh lol
<OldPink> hypl: http://kernel.org
<hypl> whats the newest kernel source version ?
<hypl> ok thanks
<tehtechman> hypl:  2.6.22.1
<hypl> thank you
<swimmerino89> anyone can help me to find these packages please???
<HEP85> mike1234: ^^
<jrib> swimmerino89: what are you trying to do?
<sergey> hey men, are you all using ubuntu?
<younghacker> t is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<swimmerino89> jrib:don't smile!!!!i am trying to create a LFS
<younghacker> i get this error when trying to update
<jrib> swimmerino89: do you need certain packages on ubuntu?
<swimmerino89> jrib:yes about 11
<tehtechman> sergey: I use gentoo, but i'm looking into ubuntu for my sis in law
<jrib> swimmerino89: ok, tell me one and we'll work through that one.  Then it should be clear what to do
<napster_> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Solidays> I've been looking at the minimum requirements for Ubuntu and I was wondering if it's possible to install it on a 1GB USB stick
<Solidays> Obviously it would need to be a dramatically cutdown version
<t2_> Hi, does anyone have syntax highlighting in vim on Feisty  ?    When i try to set ":syntax on" vim tells me "E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version"... any idea why this could be as i have default vim
<royel> Solidays: I believe it's been done a few times.
<swimmerino89> jrib:ok tank you....so...in the guide it is written to install the -dev packages these are the names: bash-2.05a,Binutils-2.12, Bzip2-1.0.2
<jrib> t2_: install vim-full
<royel> Solidays: might try searching around the ubuntu-forums
<Solidays> Alright I will do, thanks, royel
<t2_> jrib:ok ill do thanks
<max01> does ubuntu have a virus/spyware scanner?
<OldPink> !virus | max01
<ubotu> max01: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kduboi1> max01: you really dont need it...
<jrib> swimmerino89: installing build-essential should get you binutils.  If you actually need the dev packages, it would be binutils-dev.  You should have bash already and bz2.  If you need the -dev packages for bz2, try 'apt-cache search -n lib bz2 dev
<jrib> '
<max01> yeah i know most virus etc attack windows machines
<swimmerino89> jrib:Coreutils-5.0,Diffutils-2.8,Findutils-4.1.20,Gawk-3.0,Fcc-2.95.3,Glibc-2.2.5, Grep-2.5,Gzip-1.2.4 and the last one is...linux kernel-2.6.x/having compiled with GCC-3.0 or greater)
<OldPink> max01, actually, all viruses attack win machines. Linux viruses are yet to exist
<brono> kindus: you should be able to change the init run level, start XFCE and run ubiquity
<max01> well thats good news
<max01> what about root kits and hackers etc
<jrib> swimmerino89: after build-essential, you should have most of those.  Just do 'apt-cache search -n NAME' to look for relevant packages and add -dev if that's what you want
<kindus> thanks
<OldPink> max01 you're safe from them. To do anything harmful to your system, a hacker would need your root/sudo password, keep that safe and you'll stay safe
<OldPink> max01, also, it's very hard for a hacker to access a personal system, especially behind a router
<swimmerino89> jrib: ok i will do that...have ever do a LFS?
<jrib> swimmerino89: gawk you probably need to install and I don't know what Fcc is
<jrib> swimmerino89: nope
<nikin> i ame using xFce4 on 7.04 on a dual 800Mhz system, with a TNT2 32Mb videocard , and movin and resizing windows eats a lot of CPU.. player is lagging althrou, mplayer just eats 37% of one CPU.... there are no composite extensions enabled
<adrian> hi
<Genomsaren> Do you know a good Video player? better than Movie player?
<max01> yeah thats true i know a bit about secuirty but i was wanting to enable ssh to i could log into my box from work
<tehtechman> max01: just dont be stupid and run any fork bomb installers as root
<nikin> Genomsaren: VLC or Mplayer   come in mind
<jrib> Genomsaren: I like Mplayer.  VLC and gxine are nice too
<lasse> Genomsaren:  VLC
<nikin> i prefer mostly VLC
<Genomsaren> thanks very much!!!
<swimmerino89> jrib:do you know if i register to launchpad they can know these things?
<adrian> someone could configure a hauppage hvr-1110?
<max01> fork bombs?
<jrib> swimmerino89: what do you mean?
<swimmerino89> jrib:know the packages' names
<Usrl> Quick question, I've seen the answer before but I didn't think to bookmark it. How do I have Firefox ignore non-IE browser redirects?
<max01> do they just eat up memory/cpu by running lots of processes?
<tehtechman> max01: its a program that keeps filling up the process list untill there are no more process slots left.  after that you cant to anything.  they are fun to write
<Usrl> Like, when a site loads fine in firefox, but the company has the page set to redirect any browser that isn't IE to a "USE IE" page
<HorD> hello
<max01> hehe does kill -9 not work
<Usrl> http://www.silkroadonline.net/userenv.htm this site, specifically
<jrib> swimmerino89: well it's volunteers answering same as here, so I guess.  But those are pretty standard packages, grep comes in the "grep" package, binutils is the "binutils" package, findutils is the "findutils" package, etc...
<tapas> Usrl: you adjust the browser identification
<tehtechman> max01: if you can run it, it does, but if the bomb is running as root then you cant start any new processes
<Usrl> tapas: the question is how ^^
<tapas> Usrl: search through the options
<max01> are they common?
<max01> ive neard heard of one
<Usrl> tapas: I have, and I don't see anything
<nikin> i ame using xFce4 on 7.04 on a dual 800Mhz system, with a TNT2 32Mb videocard , and movin and resizing windows eats a lot of CPU.. player is lagging althrou, mplayer just eats 37% of one CPU.... there are no composite extensions enabled
<swimmerino89> jrib: i hope to do my lfs ahahah :-)
<max01> i guess a reboot would get rid of it?
<Alex_> hi everyone
<kindus> brono: can you please elaborate on that ?
<max01> s/one/them/g;
<tapas> Usrl: taking  a look. one moment
<tehtechman> max01: common yeah... but you arent going to get infected with one unless someone actively installes it as root
<napster_> where can i get tv card drivers?
<max01> ok thanks
<iqon> where can i find a good javascript api reference?
<max01> just need to set samba up correclty and order some new drives and ditch windows for good
<comodo> can anyone tell me how to remove windows from a dual boot
<comodo> i want my 20gig partition back :D
<tapas> Usrl: hmm, the setting seems to have gone..
<kindus> iqon: try the mozilla one.http://www.mozilla.org/js/spidermonkey/apidoc/sparse-frameset.html and
<tehtechman> comodo: you could just mkfs on it
<Alex_> im having some problems installing xubuntu, would be happy if anyone could help me. Atm i have Ubuntu 7.04 installed and when i boot up xubuntu with the livecd and choose to install everything runs smoothly untill its about to create the new partitions. At this point i get a message saying that partations could not be created and that i dont have permition to access the disk. where do i go from here?
<Solidays> Looks like a patched version of the ISO is needed because of a bug in Feisty
<Usrl> tapas: Which is why I was asking
<comodo> whats that tehtechman
<Lurchtoke> how does one go and change the root password if the previous idiot admin forgot it?
<tapas> Usrl: maybe an addon has taken its place. i use konqueror most of the time these days
<nikin> what would be the next LTS release of ubuntu?
<Usrl> So, does anyone know how to have Firefox ignore pages that redirect nonIE browsers, or none MS OS? Preferably, just ignore the redirects, identifying as another browser could work although I hate doign that
<andylockran> gutsy
<Anlar> I haven't rebooted in almost month, now I did.. nothing works. 915resolution was entirely broken by a package update and / gets mounted as read-only no matter what.. making everything fail :)
<tehtechman> comodo: lets say your win partition is at /dev/hda1... type mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 and now your dpartition is formatted as an ext3
<OldPink> Anlar, why hadn't you rebooted in a month? :P lol
<tapas> Usrl: search for "user agent switcher"
<Lurchtoke> i have a user password to login to it..i dunno if it has admin rights.....but if i log on to the box in terminal mode...can i change the root password?
<Anlar> OldPink: the acpi S3 suspend has worked... so I have just slapped the lid down :)
<Usrl> tapas: Again though, I'd prefer to ignore it than switch it
<Anlar> I did xfs_repair and nuked the journals as well, but all I still get is a read-only root at boot, no errors or explanation for that
<tapas> Usrl: ?
<tapas> ignore it?
<lasse> Lurchtoke: what system ? normally you should be able to just go $ su -
<Lurchtoke> yeah...it prompts me for a password
<Lurchtoke> i dunno....
<Usrl> tapas: ignore whatever scripts they are using to redirect non-IE browsers
<lasse> Lurchtoke: do you have direct access to the computer ?
<m1r> anyone know how i can restrict user from accessing "filesystem" ?
<Lurchtoke> the reference sheet the previous admin left me is crap.....the root password doesnt work
<tapas> Usrl: ah ok, then get greasemonkey and no-script maybe
<Lurchtoke> i have direct terminal access
<comodo> .../dev/hda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<comodo> ?
<cyberphaz> any easy to use firewall GUI in gnome available?
<lasse> Lurchtoke: the during boot - just go INIT 1
<comodo> then when i go to unmount says disagrees with fstab
<lasse> Lurchtoke: and you'll log in with root priv. then just change the password
<Gartral> umm, is there a way to map two keyboards to totally different tasks (like a usb keyboard for general, and a ps/2 one for gaim specifically?
<Lurchtoke> ok..i have never used that bypass function
<Lurchtoke> do i press a key?
<Carlo-00xyz00> c' ancora quel genio che mi ha consigliato prima???
<Lurchtoke> how do you INIT 1?
<tehtechman> comodo: what it mounted as NTFS? fat32?
<tgelter> exit
<comodo> ntfs
<ShackJack> Hi all - having so "no sound" issues with a GateWay notebook...  I have the output of tsalsa here http://pastebin.ca/619864 .... aplay -l reads a modem as a subdevice on card0 [HDA ATI SB]  I suspect maybe the sound is being routed there vs. the speakers... Any thoughts?   (Have dumps of alsactl store and name if needed, too.. - tried over in #alsa but everyone's sleeping)
<lasse> Lurchtoke: you can probably with $ go "reboot -now  init 1
<tapas> Usrl: problem is: this has mostly nothing to do with javascript
<Lurchtoke> ok...one sec
<Gartral> Carlo-00xyz00: !spanish
<kduboi1> Gartral:  i dont know for sure, but i don't beleive so. there is a multiple pointer system for X that _may_ support multiple keyboards
<tapas> Usrl: the browser redirection works with a simple refresh request in most cases
<tehtechman> comodo: umount /dev/hda1 && mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<Gartral> what is it?
<Lurchtoke> "reboot -now  init 1"
<Lurchtoke> ??
<lasse> Lurchtoke:  go here :) http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/custom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html
<comodo> still says disagrees with fstab
<noob597> Hi, I am the guy with the noob problems with may video card. I have installed nvidia-glx and made the command sudo nvidia-glx-enable (or so). Now, after Reboot a NVIDIA Screen came but my Resolution is now 800 x 600. I made the Prompt sudo nvidia-xconf and now I am in the NVIDIA Settings. But where can I set my Resolution 1280 x 1024???? Please help me
<tehtechman> comodo: are you root?
<OldPink> !resolution | noob597
<ubotu> noob597: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<swimmerino89> jrib:i can't fin the dev of bash
<lasse> noob597: you should be able to change the res in "System"->"Preferences" -> "Screen resolution"
<kduboi1> Gartral: http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/  They've able to use that for a while like micro$oft's "new" multiple pointer system for touchscreen tables
<comodo> no i'm not
<noob597> I have done a Restart
<Gartral> kduboi1: ty...
<kduboi1> no problem
<comodo> ok i got it
<tehtechman> comodo: become root, then you and unmount and mkfs...
<comodo> just had to type sudo :D
<tehtechman> :)
<younghacker> I have a broken package and it is hendering my updating process, i have tried several ways to remove the package but it always returns errors, the package is listed as from a main repo and not a mulitverse or universe
<ShackJack> Hi all - having so "no sound" issues with a GateWay notebook...  I have the output of tsalsa here http://pastebin.ca/619864 .... aplay -l reads a modem as a subdevice on card0 [HDA ATI SB]  I suspect maybe the sound is being routed there vs. the speakers... Any thoughts?   (Have dumps of alsactl store and name if needed, too.. - tried over in #alsa but everyone's sleeping)
<Lurchtoke> crap
<Gartral> kduboi1:ok... this is way over me... is there anything in main repos?
<Milos_SD> hello ...
<nafik_> hi, I'm using ubuntu 7.04 and I've got Umax Astra 3450 and I've an issue -  when i try to scan a picture in xsane, the preview result is black - and why? because the lamp didn't switched on... - don't you have any idea? I'm using backend plustek
<OldPink> ... is there anybody in there?
<Materials> is there a guide that explains the default apache set up under kubuntu?
<Lurchtoke> when I do a reboot -now init 1///it tells me im not root and doesnt reboot
<Milos_SD> How can I change my default audio player to be amarok in Ubuntu, so when I press audio button on my keyboard, it launches amarok?
<HEP85> nafik_: This is a known bug with USB_SUSPEND functionality in the new kernel
<Lurchtoke> if I physically reboot...can i force init 1 ?
<viden> can anyone recomend a good GUI based backup program ?
<nafik_> HEP85: I am using 2.6.20.3, should i try to update kernel version?
<root__> Hi, I've got a Nokia 3200 cell-phone and a Nokia data cable. What should I do to synchronize it with my ubuntu-PC?
<OldPink> !backup | viden
<ubotu> viden: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gartral> Milos_SD: are you in kde, or gnome?
<viden> thanks
<Milos_SD> GNOME
<HEP85> nafik_: no. only manual recompilation with USB_SUSPEND turned off would work
<Gartral> ok,
<Milos_SD> In KDE, default audio player is amarok ... but I want it to be default in GNOME too .
<HEP85> nafik_: but there are some script on the internet which poll the scanner for some time as a workaround.
<SchighSchagh> Hi. Does anyone know anything about the iPhone on Ubuntu?
<comodo> thanks for the help man
<nafik_> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB_SUSPEND    ->  CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y   -> this should i turn off and recompile kernel?
<SchighSchagh> Has anyone tried to use iPhone with Ubuntu?
<kduboi1> SchighSchagh: dubious. go ask on #iphone for better results
<selene_> lachicabigbang@hotmail.com
<AboSamoor> i have a pdf file with root ownership, the print option is disabled when i try to open it with evince or adobe acrobat ?
<kduboi1> also, repeated questioning is discouraged....
<HEP85> nafik_: I think yes, but let me check
<cyberphaz> anyone would suggest a firewall gui under gnome?
<OldPink> !firewall | cyberphaz
<nafik_> HEP85: ok, thank you... with current debian version were no problems with sane and this scanner
<Milos_SD> cyberphaz, Firestarter is a good one...
<ubotu> cyberphaz: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cyberphaz> ah firestarter
<cyberphaz> thanks :)
<lousygarua> cyberphaz: another vote from me to firestart :)
<HEP85> nafik_: Yes this configuration is new and has to do with suspend/resume functionality (eg. for laptops)
<ShackJack> cyberphaz: Plus if you're using a router, you should have a hardware firewall -- see your router docs...
<logd> hi - except driver fglrx there's a way to enable tv-out of a ati card (radeon 9250) ?
<Noodlesgc> is there anything like a ubuntu packages iso where i can get lots of packages in one file?
<HEP85> nafik_: The option you need to deactivate is "USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (experimental)"
<sharadg_> hi... has anybody upgraded to linux kernel 2.6.22 in fiesty
<sharadg_> if so.. can somebody tell me how to go about it
<troopperi_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<HEP85> nafik_: But this can break suspend functionality, I think. Maybe you want to check some of the workaround scripts
<royel> Noodlesgc: about the closest thing you'd get in that form would probably be the dvd version .iso
<AboSamoor> i have a pdf file with root ownership, the print option is disabled when i try to open it with evince or adobe acrobat ?
<nafik_> let me check menuconfig in /usr/src/linux, i will try to find it there
<royel> AboSamoor: you might do better if you rephrased your statement, are you trying to ask something by that?
<HEP85> nafik_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/85488/comments/200
<root__> Could somebody solve my problem?
<AboSamoor> yes, i want to print the pdf file but the print option is disabled , one of the information i know that it's with root ownership , how i can re-enable the print command in file menu ?
<foo--> hello, how do I get 1280x800 in ubuntu 7.04?
<HEP85> root__: "sudo apt-get install gammu"
<OldPink> !resolution | foo--
<anurag_mishra> foo-- do u use intel gma
<ubotu> foo--: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<foo--> !resolution
<armonde> good afternoon, I'm setting up Ubuntu for the first time and having problems with networking - wireless specifically.  I have gone through the documentation and it appears as if my integrated card was detected, however even though I've set the connection up for my network (ssid, wep password) it does not connect
<OldPink> !wifi | armonde
<ubotu> armonde: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kevinl--> a usplash pro?
<nafik_> HEP85: thanks, i am going to try new compilation of kernel
<OldPink> Armonde, you're going to need the correct drivers for your card/stick
<royel> AboSamoor: I don't see why it being owned by root would make any difference, but thats easy enough to correct, type at a command: sudo chown <yourusername> /location/to/pdf/file.pdf
<younghacker> in you guys opinion, which install is the easiest? live or manual ?
<neo> hello
<sung_> hi
<HEP85> nafik_: you're welcome
<younghacker> Im going to install in a VM
<neo> marhaba
<sung_> emmm
<neo> yasou
<neo> namaste
<neo> bon sour
<lasse> younghacker: I'd say live - but im unsure of what you mean by manual
<NixMan> ~http://techystuff.info/?p=68 Does this tutorial make sense? Is it well written I mean?
<younghacker> lasse: you know popping the CD in and going step by step as a pose to popping the Cd in booting live and answering a few simple questions with GUI
<younghacker> I think I'm going to do live for some reason that worked out faster for me
<lasse> younghacker: well first time you'd probably prefer the live install - but it's basically the same thing in both cases.... so much of a muchness
<enyc> thexx: thats odd... tells me something weird is going on then ;-)  are you sure your cable is working correctly? try plugging the nullmodem in the other way round
<neo> I have a question.. I am using ubuntu 6.11... and cannot login to user root but forgot or must have mistyped my password.. anyone, please?
<younghacker> right,,, this would actually be like the 4th or 5th install for me, I have a broken software index,, smh I can't seem to fix and i can't seem to update either,,, my data is trivial so I'll just reinstall
<toryl__> !root > neo
<younghacker> I've only used live install once,, it worked like a charm,,, I just went and messed it up
<younghacker> lol
<armonde> OldPink - thank you
<atxsyndicate> join #storm
<neo> toryl ?  yes?
<NixMan> ~http://techystuff.info/?p=68 Does this tutorial make sense? Is it well written I mean?
<HEP85> neo: type "sudo -s"
<root__> HEP85: so, after each command it prints:
<root__> Warning: No configuration file found!
<root__> Unknown connection type string. Check config file.
<AboSamoor> <royel> chown: changing ownership of `file.pdf': Operation not permitted
<lasse> NixMan: it seems fine -- it's like 4 steps ... only thing (depending on who your audience is) is that you might want to indicate that step 1 takes place in the terminal ....
<neo> toryl can we chat in private?
<gesker> Do I need the 64bit version of Ubuntu in order to see all 8GB of ram in my machine?
<HEP85> root__: I forgot the graphical backend. Its name is "wammu"
<toryl__> neo: sure thing
<HEP85> root__: sudo apt-get install wammu
<Brahmana> hello
<AboSamoor> <royel> did you answer me , sorry i was Dc-ed
<neo> ok.. how do we go about doing that?
<HEP85> gesker: with 32 Bits only 2^32 = 4 GB are adressable. so yes
<NixMan> lasse: I thought of that, however my thought was that anyone wanting to use irssi in terminal would have somesort of knowledge of termina. does that make sense?
<Brahmana> A friend of mine accidentally deleted the init.d
<neo> sorry I'm still learning
<Brahmana> Is there anyway it can be generated again?
<gesker> HEP85: Thank you, sir.
<lasse> NixMan: it does :)
<Brahmana> Without going for a reinstallation?
<NixMan> lasse: if i get any complaints about not understanding, i'll change it..
<arngrim> what app could I use on linux for designing web pages? I use dreamweaver in windows
<HEP85> gesker: You're welcome!
<AboSamoor> <arngrim> you can use  Kompozer
<lasse> arngrim: eclipse with phpeclipse and subclipse plug-ins ;)
<magnetron> quanta plus, arngrim
<harkyman> usb drive mounting question: i have fstab set to mount a usb HD (/dev/sdf1) on startup which works most of the time; sometimes though, ubuntu puts that drive on a different device (/dev/sda1) and borks my whole system of mounts. anyone know what's going on?
<ThinkBuntu> Shouldn't HAL take care of this without needing fstab?
<HEP85> arngrim: screem
<arngrim> 4 people and 4 suggestions :-)
<arngrim> no clear winner then?
<lasse> arngrim: or continue to use dreamweaver  with wine-doors ?
<harkyman> ThinkBuntu: HAL does the actual mounts? the problem is that the assigned device changes sometimes on boot which seems odd to me
<asphyxia> is there any way to use wpa and system->administration->network?
<root__> Starting /dev/ttyS0 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> Starting /dev/ttyS1 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> Starting /dev/ttyS2 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> Starting /dev/ttyACM0 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> Neither GNOME Bluetooth nor PyBluez found, not possible to scan for bluetooth devices
<root__> Finished /dev/ttyS2 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> Finished /dev/ttyS1 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> Finished /dev/ttyACM0 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> Finished /dev/ttyS0 - ['at19200', 'fbusdlr3', 'fbus', 'mbus'] 
<root__> All finished, found 0 phones
<savetheWorld> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<OldPink> Hey, just downloaded the alternate.iso to install as the LiveCD is proving troublesome on the legacy laptop. What speed should I burn at? 4x?
<arngrim> lasse, sounds good
<Brahmana> anyone any idea please?
<rustalot> I'm having problems compiling using make.
<Brahmana> How can i recover my init.d ?
<toryl__> neo:  I guess pm isn't working, but check for me anyway to see if you got something.
<Brahmana> init.d is deleted.. is there any way i can get all those scripts back again?
<OldPink> Hey, just downloaded the alternate.iso to install as the LiveCD is proving troublesome on the legacy laptop. What speed should I burn at? 4x?
<d2leo> I reinstalled windows, and now I am having trouble restoring GRUB.  Can anyone help?
<rustalot> Why am I getting these errors? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30357/
<xtknight> is there a way to tell ubuntu what an unknown device is?  i know it is a generic USB storage device, i need some way of telling it.
<AboSamoor> the print command in evince {document viewer } was disabled, so i can't print the pdf file, can anyone help me ?
<royel> Could someone take a look at this an advise please, http://pastebin.com/m35509d96
<AboSamoor> ?
<lasse> OldPink: burn at the max speed of the disc you are using or the max of the drive whichever is lowest ....
<armonde> this feels like the dumbest question I have ever typed... but does System - Administration- Networking as is referenced in all the online documentation now refer to System - Administration - Network in 7.04?  none of the screenshots or descriptions are matching up
<askand> Hi! Im trying to install ubuntu on a computer..the livecd works but after installation and reboot I cant get into X..help? :(
<MFen> has anyone else seen "error while opening sound device" from Audacity, while trying to play sound?
<MFen> the Playback device list, in the Audacity preferences, is empty
<HEP85> AboSamoor: Does this happen with every document or only with a specific one?
<MFen> sound otherwise works flawlessly here
<AboSamoor> only with specific one
<HEP85> askand: in GRUB press F6 and add bootoption xmodule=vesa
<lasse> armonde: they changed some of the GUI administration when going from 6. to 7 so you can be unlucky and see doc. that are not showing correct screen shots - overall the info should be the same though....
<dxdt> xtknight: you could try looking at lusb and seeing if the device is listed and then maybe doing a manual usb mount following the google hits on the subject.  That would be my best guess.
<HEP85> askand: this will try to use the generic video driver
<askand> HEP85: ok ill try one sec
<xtknight> dxdt, yea it is listed there, it is identified as SanDisk corp.  i think the USB ID just needs to be added to a list.  it works in Windows which i'm sure has nothing but generic usb storage drivers
<HEP85> askand: if it does not help you can reconfigure x with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<franga> ola k tal
<xtknight> dxdt, when i try and manually mount /dev/scd0 or /dev/scd1, it says there is no media
<rustalot> royel: try apt-get install --reinstall
<chadeldridge> It seems my firefox can no longer lookup site certificates correctly, every page i go to ask me to accept the cert because its unable to verify the authority.  Has anyone seen this?
<armonde> lasse:  I'm trying to config my wireless networking, a run of lspci shows that it was detected on install (Intel Pro/wireless 2200bg) the documentation refers to opening the network properties and enabling, I see no option to enable on any of the detected network devices
<root__> HEP85: it still doesn't work
<d2leo> I cant restore GRUB after my windows install.  Can anyone help?
<lasse> armonde: is it a laptop ?
<HEP85> chadeldridge: seems as if your root certificates have been deleted
<armonde> lasse: yes
<chadeldridge> HEP85:  yep .. any idea on restoring them
<HEP85> root__: can you post the full output from the commands you used (including the command line itself)
<neo> nothing yet toryl...
<neo> did you get my info? in pm
<lasse> armonde: on one of my dells it disabled the wifi either under/during or after install of ubuntu and i had to re-enable it in bios -- have you tried that ? then it should be listed automatically ..
<IntuitiveNipple> With Feisty 32-bit doing a suspend/resume. Notebook immediately resuming from the suspend... any ideas? (I've tried disabling wakeup on USB devices, unloading various modules, suspending PCCard sockets, etc.)
<neo> how do you direct a message to a specific person?
<armonde> lasse:  I'll reboot and try, this is an HP but we'll hope for similar results
<lasse> armonde:  :)
<ShackJack> When I type "sound aplay-l " in I get *two* devices listed ... a STAC92XX Analog and an Si3054 Modem... Both listed as Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 -- not getting any sound - is there a fix for this, please?
<MilitantPotato> Hey all
<toryl__> neo:  depends on the client, but basically all I was going to tell you is that the root account is disabled in ubuntu.
<nickrud> IntuitiveNipple, I found a clue in /var/log/syslog ; for me it was too small of a swap partition
<Ind[y] > Although adding the EuroSign to the "E" key through System->Preferences->Keyboard, AltGR+E does not produce the EuroSign. Any help, please?
<MilitantPotato> I have a quick question regarding rezolutions
<askand> HEP85: hrm :( now I reconfigured xserver and my mouse dont work
<HEP85> chadeldridge: first check if they are really missing. it was only a guess
<toryl__> in order to execute a command as root, you use sudo, and when it asks you for a password you use your own.
<chadeldridge> HEP85:   do you know where they are stored ?
<IntuitiveNipple> nickrud: This is suspend-to-ram, not hibernate, and unfortunately so far no clues anywhere, grrr :)
<royel> rustalot: http://pastebin.com/m43e2ffbe
<root__> HEP85:
<root__> root@saturn-desktop:~# wammu
<root__> Debug log created in /tmp/wammu0kQaI_.log, in case of crash please include it in bugreport!
<HEP85> chadeldridge: no, but you can open the firefox settings and goto advanced tab
<nickrud> IntuitiveNipple, I gotta learn to read better ;)
<numique> huhu =)
<neo> so there is no actual "logging in" as root user???
<numique> cu^
<IntuitiveNipple> nickrud: no problem - many people confuse suspend and hibernate :)
<lasse> neo: no
<HEP85> root__: so what's in that log?
<MilitantPotato> allbert: What do I need to change this to to get 85hz ?
<chadeldridge> yeah all the root certs are missing
<MilitantPotato> Section "Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Option  "DPMS"
<MilitantPotato>  Horizsync 28-64
<MilitantPotato>  Vertrefresh 43-60
<MilitantPotato> EndSection
<neo> darn
<royel> rustalot: not sure if it will help you understand or not, but I just performed an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 and this is the only issue that arose.
<nickrud> neo, you can use sudo -i to get the same result ...
<HEP85> askand: you must have selected the wrong mouse driver
<neo> I have done that in terminal.
<d2leo> I cant restore GRUB after my windows install.  Can anyone help?
<askand> HEP85:  now I got it to work..im installing restricted drivers right now..lets hope and see!
<OldPink> !grub | d2leo
<ubotu> d2leo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<armonde> lasse:  that was it thank you for your help
* nickrud regrets the times he logged into gdm as root, because of the last time
<neo> One I use the sudo -i in terminal I can go and manipulate the hdd's using the gui filesystem??
<root__> HEP85: OK, i just logged in as a root, and all begun to work! Thanks a lot!
<toryl__> neo:  so what is your real problem?  What are you trying to do, ultimately, and what is going wrong when you try to do it?
<d2leo> Thanks OldPink
<lasse> armonde: you're welcome
<magnetron> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<OldPink> d2leo: It's fine mate :D
<nickrud> neo, if you want to use the file manager to write outside of your home, you can use gksudo nautilus (be careful, of course)
<MilitantPotato> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HEP85> root__: You're welcome
<neo> problem:  logging as root (forgotten my password/ or whatever)
<Ind[y] > Although adding the EuroSign to the "E" key through System->Preferences->Keyboard, AltGR+E does not produce the EuroSign. Any help, please?
<neo> In order to access and move files from my other (knoppix) Hard drive
<nafik_> HEP85: compilation of kernel is complete, i am going to reboot system
<HEP85> nafik_: good luck!
<Meyvn> Ind[y] : I guess you're trying to making it work in a certain application?
<toryl__> neo:  so your real problem is that you cannot mount this other drive, or it is only mounting read-only, or what?
<MilitantPotato> Anyone have a moment to help me with a xorg.conf setting?
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: which one?
<lasse> MilitantPotato: shoot :)
<MilitantPotato> Section "Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Option  "DPMS"
<MilitantPotato>  Horizsync 28-64
<MilitantPotato>  Vertrefresh 43-60
<MilitantPotato> EndSection
<HEP85> neo: once your root type: passwd <yourusernamehere>
<MilitantPotato> 1280x1024 at 65 hz is giving me a pounding headache
<MilitantPotato> 60hz*
<neo> it's mounting read-only ... but even when I try to double click and open it using the gui filesystem it says "cannot open, this is not a directory"
<royel> MilitantPotato: get a better monitor :)
<MilitantPotato> i *know* my monitor can do 85hz at this rez
<MilitantPotato> roy It's not the monitor
<ShackJack> !pastebin | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> !fixres | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: look up your monitor specs
<royel> MilitantPotato: I know, was just giving another reason for your head to hurt :)
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: you have already posted the right settings section
<MilitantPotato> hep yea, what do I change the rez's too?
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: know you just have to look up the right values in your monitor's manual
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: and edit the Horizsync and Vertrefresh rates (although this does not guarantee to work)
<MilitantPotato> ah ok
<MilitantPotato> one second while I google :)
<ShackJack>  When I type "sound aplay-l " in I get *two* devices listed ... a STAC92XX Analog and an Si3054 Modem... Both listed as Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 -- not getting any sound - is there a fix for this, please?
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: in the same file, under Display and Depth 24 are your screen res rates, you can manually add the file to support higher resolutions (but make sure your monitor supports them)
<MilitantPotato> Meyvn the rez I want is showing, the refresh isn't
<Absenth> is there an article on how to add windows shares to the fstab?
<neo> so I'll try to switch users and login to root & try passwd for the password.
<andrewkk> How do I make a bash script wait with a countdown for the user to press a key, similar to what grub does? I want a program to run after some amount of time when I log in, but there should be a period where I am able to cancel it.
<neo> good?
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: What hardware? ICH7 HDA ?
<MilitantPotato> how do you direct messages at people?
<Absenth> I've used the places->connect to server wizard, but that doesn't appear to map the remote drive to the local file system
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: and under System > Preferences > Screen Resolution 65 Hz is listed as your max?
<IntuitiveNipple> andrewkk: A for loop maybe?
<MilitantPotato> Yes meyvn
<GigaClon> MilitantPotato, type the first couple of letters of the name then hit tab
<MilitantPotato> GigaClon: ty
<HelpM1> I need help
<HelpM1> I neeed help
<GigaClon> ask the question
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Meyvn> HelpM1 | !ask
<HelpM1> I cant enab le desktop affect, but i could befour
<IntuitiveNipple> Don't we all?
<andrewkk> IntuitiveNipple: any idea how I'd check for input?
<neo> brb
<GigaClon> HelpM1, which effects?
<IntuitiveNipple> andrewkk: Call readln with a 1 second timeout or similar inside the loop?
<HEP85> Meyvn: He just has to change Horizsync and Vertrefresh in the monitor section of xorg.conf
<HelpM1> GigaClon:  ya
<Meyvn> HEP85: but that might not work
<andrewkk> IntuitiveNipple: k.. i
<andrewkk> IntuitiveNipple: ...'ii play with that. thanks
<HelpM1> GigaClon:  and whenever i try to switch my maneger to beryl, it just switches back to compiz
<GigaClon> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<electro> whats the next release after feisty?
<GigaClon> HelpM1, you want #ubuntu-effects
<HEP85> Meyvn: yeah, but it is the first step and sometimes the only one needed
<Alex_> does anyone know why i get a error message when im installing ubuntu that it cant create the partitions?
<askand> HEP85: pft..now its totally broken...I get blackscreen after boot..
<neo__> damn.. still didn't work.
<HEP85> Meyvn: are you sure you were using the right values?
<Meyvn> HEP85: I have set xcorg.conf to reflect my monitor's specs but they aren't recognized properly
<IntuitiveNipple> andrewkk: You could also have a timeout on a readline but just prior to it spawn a separate background process that prints the countdown on the screen
<Meyvn> HEP85: like my monitor runs at 85 Hz and it is displayed in ubuntu as being 50 Hz
<MilitantPotato> HEP85: do i need both vertical and horiz
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: yes
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: Yes. Did you only change one?
<MilitantPotato> no
<askand> HEP85: any suggestions?
<MilitantPotato> let me boot XP and see what the monitor reports for 1280x1024 @ 85 hz
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: wait a sec
<MilitantPotato> ok
<HEP85> askand: Well. What did you change? Maybe you set the resolution to high
<ShackJack> Hi - sorry who just answered me on this - I aciddentlly closed my windows - can you repost?  When I type "sound aplay-l " in I get *two* devices listed ... a STAC92XX Analog and an Si3054 Modem... Both listed as Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 -- not getting any sound - is there a fix for this, please?
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: if setting the hsync and vsync doesnt work, you can always set your refresh rate manually on the monitor menu (provided your monitor has one)
<askand> HEP85: i reconfigured xorg to use vesa and then restarted gdm...then installed updates and installed propriratydrivers for my graphicscard..rebooted and..yeah
<MilitantPotato> Meyvn:  there's no manual settings for refresh on the monitor
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: alright
<MilitantPotato> If editing the xorg fails, am I SOL?
<MilitantPotato> fails to allow 85hz
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: SOL?
<MilitantPotato> s**t out of luck
<HEP85> Meyvn: The monitor settings only show 50 Hz for me, too, but if I don't touch it, optimal resolution is used
<neo__> "cannot access.. not a folder" no crap.. it's my Hard Drive!
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: heh, no you're not out of luck. But editing xorg.conf is your best bet.
<MilitantPotato> Ok
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: see if that works for you
<MilitantPotato> so I'd change it to something like...
<HEP85> askand: proprietary graphic drivers are the problem. how did you install them?
<IntuitiveNipple> andrewkk: try playing with this: read -t 20 -s -n1 -p "Hit a key " keypress; echo "key: $keypress"
<MilitantPotato> tSection "Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Option  "DPMS"
<MilitantPotato>  Horizsync 28-88
<MilitantPotato>  Vertrefresh 43-84
<MilitantPotato> EndSection
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: What hardware? ICH7 HDA ?
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: just google your monitor name and look up the recommended refresh rates
<MilitantPotato> I did, but nothing lists the actual v and h refresh
<askand> HEP85: the manager told me to install them when I rebooted the first time
<MilitantPotato> Ok, be back in 5-10
<MilitantPotato> thanks for the help :)
<neo__> sudo -i .. then I entered my password.. Check.   still cannot open my hard drive because "it's not a folder"
<HEP85> askand: "Manager for restricted drivers?"
<askand> HEP85: yep..
<neo__> anyone?
<HEP85> askand: there is a backup of your xorg.conf in /etc/X11. try copying it over the current settings and reboot
<HEP85> askand: I remember that I had the same problem when I first activated the restricted driver
<askand> HEP85: now I choosed vesa again and gdm starts with failed to initilize HAL error :S
<HEP85> askand: Unfortunately I am not sure what exactly I did
<jmazikowski> i have a java problem, i installed jdk1.6.0_u2 but it doesnt show any components when i run an app. i tried a program i wrote and frostwire, neither show anything more than a blank frame
<HEP85> askand: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<askand> hrm
<jmazikowski> askand: pastebin.org
<jmazikowski> or
<jmazikowski> !paste
<Cassae> hello
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<toryl__> neo:  I'd check to see if you are mounting it correctly and with the correct permissions by checking your fstab.  Beyond that you'll need to be more specific in order to get any meaningful help I imagine.
<jmazikowski> anyone have any idea about my java problem?
<Kjellviz> hi, dunno if this is the right place to ask but anyways, can anyone recommend a good free emailservice that allows pop3 access (other than gmail)?
<askand> HEP85: hrm I dont have internet for some reason on the computer with problems right now :S
<jmazikowski> askand: an no thumbdrive or anything?
<askand> jmazikowski: ah smart..ok
<jmazikowski> askand: yeah, just copy it over and pastebin from the pc you are on
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I have a problem with compiz...menus of ex. tray icons stay UNDER the windows
<luca> quite annoying :(
<luca> using compiz fusion and ccsm
<royel> http://pastebin.com/m35509d96
<royel> someone mind looking at that pastebin above an telling me if theres anything that I can do at this point?
<nafik> HEP85: i wasn't succesful
<filthpig> hi
<HEP85> royel: first thing would be to append the -f option to the apt-get command line
<xtknight> royel, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<filthpig> a friend of mine is having troubles with his Ralink RT2561/RT61 wlan card
<filthpig> he can't use WPA
<filthpig> only WEP
<filthpig> any ideas?
<xtknight> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpasupplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> filthpig, you might need wpasupplicant, i think
<askand> jmazikowski: HEP85 no it doesnt work :( why did the livecd work just fine?
<filthpig> aha
<royel> HEP85: http://pastebin.com/m2143090b
<HEP85> nafik: Strange. Maybe it is another problem. You could still try one of those polling scripts
<royel> HEP85: I just upgraded a 6.06 server to 6.10, this is the results of that upgrade
<jmazikowski> askand: what doesnt work? putting xorg.conf on a usb drive?
<MilitantPotato> Section "Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Option  "DPMS"
<MilitantPotato>  Horizsync 28-91
<MilitantPotato>  Vertrefresh 43-85
<MilitantPotato> EndSection
<filthpig> xtknight: is it a package, or do you ahve to tinker with it?
<MilitantPotato> ctrl+alt+bkspc right?
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: yep
<MilitantPotato> wish me luck.
<jmazikowski> good luck
<HEP85> royel: ok. next thing would be to remove the problem package and install it again afterwards
<askand> jmazikowski: yeah..usbdrive is kind of gone..hrm..I try to reinstall maybe..
<xtknight> filthpig, that's a package.  im not sure exactly, i just know it exists, that's about it ;)
<forngren> When I installed winxp on my ubuntu box it screwed up my internet. DNS/host/ ping seems to be responding and fast but any traffic is slow (i.e. http, apt-get, anything). Suggestions
<MilitantPotato> i just need to sudo mv my .bak over the current if this fails correct?
<xtknight> !wireless | filthpig, maybe this will further help you
<ubotu> filthpig, maybe this will further help you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nafik> HEP85: I will try. I will write you, where was problem if i solved that.
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: correct
<MilitantPotato> k
<royel> HEP85: I'm not able to do that now
<xtknight> royel, did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jmazikowski> is it showing up under COMPUTER? you may just need to mount it
<royel> HEP85: yes
<xtknight> royel, the problem is, the post-remove script for that package is damaged.  thus, the debian database is damaged.  the package is not even removable, so you must rebuild the debian database by "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<MilitantPotato> success :D
<Absenth> is there an article on how to add windows shares to the fstab?  The Places --> Connect to server wizard works, but doesn't appear to create a local filesystem mapping
<HEP85> royel: do what xtknight says
<gilo2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> now to sort out a dual monitor config
<MilitantPotato> instead of cloned :)
<royel> xtknight: yes, your right, this all started after upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: congrats!
<MilitantPotato> First day on linix, I love it.
<royel> xtknight: HEP85: http://pastebin.com/m1887c52e
<MilitantPotato> managed to fix my mouse and monitor and video card today
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: this is my way of giving back to the community
<jmazikowski> MilitantPotato: glad to hear you like it
<MilitantPotato> Meyvn: I'm very greatful you and the others help.
<Absenth> <--- Windows Server Admin, using Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 :)
<jmazikowski> askand: any luck?
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: welcome to the club :) and no problem
<kalleth> hey guys - i just installed ubuntu but half of the system tools won't load. I've narrowed it down to an issue with gksu because when i type gksu into a root console it gives me an error message of: "/usr/bin/gksu: cannot execute binary file"
<MilitantPotato> I read Linux has a strong user backing, it wasn't a lie.
<kalleth> any ideas?
<xtknight> royel, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all courier-authlib-userdb courier-authlib courier-ssl courier-base courier-imap courier-authdaemon courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-imap-ssl
<MilitantPotato> wow.
<HEP85> !smbfuse | Absenth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Absenth> xtknight: I suspect that would have fixed my host Orbis...  which bombed halfway into a 6.10 to 7.04 upgrade.
<ljsmithx> hellp
<Absenth> xtknight: I just backed up the important stuff, and rebuilt it.
<ljsmithx> hello*
<Absenth> HEP85: So I should research SMBFUSE?  I can do that.
<HEP85> !fusesmb | Absenth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taime1> hola ljsmithx
<xtknight> !smb | Absenth
<ubotu> Absenth: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ljsmithx> hey
<toryl__> !ask > ljsmithx
<ljsmithx> ?
<ljsmithx> wth
<xtknight> Absenth, i also describe it in depth here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<taime1> i kniow
<kalleth> anyone? ;\
<albertmk> #aaragon hi
<Absenth> xtknight: thanks.
<royel> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m7b16387e
<askand> jmazikowski:  no.. :( it seems like it doenst like radeon?
<taime1> know*... people in this channel think its their duty to !whatever us
<ljsmithx> ubuntu on my mac
<xtknight> royel, okay, now "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again
<filthpig> ! ubuntu.no
<ljsmithx> ARHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu.no - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ljsmithx> !lolwtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolwtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Absenth> HEP85: thanks to you also :)
<ljsmithx> ?
<ljsmithx> :)
<ljsmithx> :D
<taime1> haha
<jmazikowski> askand: what do you mean? can you not get to the other computer to get the file on the drive?
<ljsmithx> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<royel> xtknight: hmm
<ljsmithx> HAHAHAH
<taime1> i think only ops should be allowed to use bot attitude
<HEP85> Absenth: no problem. unfortunately the bot doesn't know fusesmb
<xtknight> royel, we're getting there, i tihnk
<ljsmithx> sorry ill stop
<royel> xtknight: something "didn't" happen :)
<royel> xtknight: I think so
<taime1> not referring to you
<forngren> how do I debug a network?
<xtknight> royel, well good, post the output though
<ljsmithx> y is the ubuntu for powerpc live cd slooowww
<ljsmithx> ?
<HEP85> Absenth: I haven't tried it but I've heard it's faster than normal smb
<Meyvn> !sanity | ljsmithx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> ljsmithx, system specs?
<jmazikowski> askand: if it is that you just cant get x to load, you can still get the file using another tty
<royel> root@pengserv:~ # dpkg --configure -a
<royel> root@pengserv:~ #
<ljsmithx> NEVERRR!!!!
<filthpig> ! wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> royel, oh, even better :P.  type "sudo apt-get -f install" now to see if any errors occur
<ljsmithx> neverblue, 600MHz G3, 320Meg ram, 40 g hd
<ljsmithx> hdd*
<neverblue> ljsmithx, drive reads at how fast?
<royel> xtknight: :(
<ljsmithx> dunno
<royel> xtknight: back to the previous errors
* taime1 wants a mac to dualboot
<xtknight> royel, heh well post em i guess
<neverblue> ljsmithx, which ubuntu release?
<askand> jmazikowski: im reinstalling right now..when I have installed and rebooted the computer wont start..what do you want me to do then?
<xtknight> royel, it should at least be a bit different
<ljsmithx> is tehre a way to make it install without going live?
<royel> xtknight: actually, thats correct, sec I'll paste
<neverblue> ljsmithx, alternative CD
<ljsmithx> yeah
<royel> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m3b06317b
<ljsmithx> things are liek goingbad for me
<neverblue> ljsmithx, yeah what?
<jmazikowski> askand: what do you mean it wont start? does it give you any kind of errors or just not powering up at all?
<ljsmithx> i got tghe iso and burnt it
<sauvin> I have successfully installed ubuntu. Zippy little thing. How do I log into an xterm as root?
<neverblue> ljsmithx, 'the ISO' ?
<ljsmithx> it stuffed up
<d2leo> I still can't get GRUB restored...this is very irritating.
<ljsmithx> ISO
<xtknight> royel, well, try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install courier-authdaemon"
<ljsmithx> disk image
<neverblue> ljsmithx, which ISO
<ljsmithx> alternate
<walla_> so i keep getting import errors whenever it seems something traces back to python, and have no idea where to start
<neverblue> ljsmithx, please be more clear
<askand> jmazikowski: if it will be the same as last time..and it probably will..I will get a message tellin me it cant get into X and then drop me of to a terminal
<ljsmithx> it told me things were corrupt
<taime1> omg.... i think he was pretty clear
<xtknight> !root | sauvin
<ubotu> sauvin: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jmazikowski> thats fine, you can still login and go from the terminal
<neverblue> ljsmithx, good luck, troller
<MilitantPotato> ljsmithx:  there's two-3 alternates per ubuntu version AFAIK, and there's 4 of those
<jmazikowski> askand: are you familiar with basic terminal functions?
<royel> xtknight: it's a vicious never-ending cycle..   http://pastebin.com/m265f6df8
<ShackJack> d2leo: You've seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<askand> jmazikowski: yep
<jmazikowski> askand: ok, then you should be good
<MilitantPotato> I tried Kubuntu, but either my burn was bad or it did not like my PC
<ljsmithx> neverblue, u got pmed
<sauvin> Grrr. No root account?
<askand>  jmazikowski:  i then reconfigured xorglast time..
<ljsmithx> pmd*
<xtknight> royel, that's ok.  try "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all courier-authdaemon" now again..the errors are getting less each time
<d2leo> ShackJack: Yes, I tried those methods
<neverblue> MilitantPotato, you can check the CD for any errors
<jmazikowski> askand: and once we have your xorg.conf, someone can diagnose your problem and get you up and running!
<Enselic_> MilitantPotato: to find out, do a checksum check, it's in the boot menu
<Agrajag> sauvin: of course there's a root account
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: Can I suggest that after you get this fixed that you make a backup of your mbr... It is easy
<Agrajag> sauvin: you use sudo to get into it
<Solidays> Is it possible to remove the HDD from a laptop (3.5") put it in a caddy and then boot from it on another machine? I tried it but I got "error 17" from GRUB.
<askand> jmazikowski:  ok so I will get the conf before reconfiguring?
<MilitantPotato> jmazikowski:  I'll be doing that once I get ubuntu configured
<sauvin> I don't want to have to type in a pile of sudo this and sudo that to do stuff when I have to! Wah!
<Enselic_> Agrajag: no, sudo handles the permission
<walla_> _PyGObject_API = gobject._PyGObject_API, anyone know what would cause this error?
* taime1 just loves elitism
<HEP85> sauvin: there is a root account, but there is no password set for it. you can set one with "sudo passwd", though it is not recommended
<d2leo> ShackJack: When I do the first one it all seems fine, but then GRUB doesn't come up
<ljsmithx> The alternate cd during the install told me afew of these files are corrupt
<luismica> wenas
<ljsmithx> wtf?
<onechard> sauvin sudo bash
<Agrajag> Enselic_: run sudo whoami
<HEP85> sauvin: It may be easier to just type "sudo -s"
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Will do
<jmazikowski> askand: yes
<MilitantPotato> is there a guide for setting up a dual monitor setup?
<luismica> kien abla en spanish
<luismica>  fa plis
<royel> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m3265a715
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: Do you need instructions..?
<blizzow> what's the best way to upgrade my current feisty install to gutsy?
<MilitantPotato> on ubuntu
<taime1> ljsmithx: probably need to burn it at a slower speed
<jmazikowski> askand: if you do that, we can find out what the problem is and you can fix it from there
<Agrajag> !es|luismica
<ubotu> luismica: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: rewrite cd but sloer
<xtknight> royel, i think the problem is you have conflicting packages.  see what happens when you then type "sudo apt-get install courier-authlib"  tjere
<sauvin> What does sudo -s do?
<neverblue> ljsmithx == troller
<askand> jmazikowski: or maybe you want the conf from after activated restricted drivers?
<Solidays> I guess nobody knows the answer to mu question then?
<neverblue> !troll
<Enselic_> Agrajag: hmm, interesting :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HEP85> sauvin: it makes you root
<ShackJack> d2leo: But does it boot into O/S
<neverblue> hmm, too bad
<taime1> dont abuse the bot
<ljsmithx> Enselic, i did then it told different files were corrupt
<d2leo> ShackJack: when I try it through manual partitions method on the bottom, it tells me i need to format the drive
<sunken> ljsmithx: burn it right
<jmazikowski> askand: does activating those drivers allow you to start X?
<sauvin> Kk, in that case, it's not as straightforward as in other distros, but it could be usable...
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: then please redownload
<ljsmithx> sunken, DERR!
<ljsmithx> ok
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah I will probably need instructions :p
<MilitantPotato> ljsmithx: are you on windows?
<sunken> ljsmithx: order a cd
<ljsmithx> right now i am
<d2leo> ShackJack: It boots into Vista, but I want to be able to get into Ubuntu as well.
<ljsmithx> i think im gunna snap
<MilitantPotato> Compair the MD5 hash
<MilitantPotato> if it differs, your download is corrupt
<MilitantPotato> Also, burn at 2-4x
<taime1> yeah
<sauvin> Yup. Ubuntu officially rules. It's faster than $other_distro.
<MilitantPotato> if on a DVD
<ShackJack> d2leo: Can you push esc when starting the computer? That should go into grub selection screen...
<royel> xtknight: yeah, I think it was a bug that if I had been aware of prior to upgrading to 6.10, I could have removed this package first and avoided all this mess
<MilitantPotato> 12x if a CD-R/RW
<askand>  jmazikowski:  no but I get different error..
<sauvin> Question: packages not specifically on Ubuntu repositories: problem?
<ljsmithx> Potato, so u think i should download the alternate again?
<royel> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m20031d76
<ferronica> DELUGE new version released ???
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: only if your download is corrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: sudo su   then enter your password   then cd <space> Desktop  then  dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=462 count=1  then copy that file to a usb stick or another media
<ljsmithx> how do i know?
<MilitantPotato> Sure, or run the self test, I'd check the Hash on your ISO first
<ljsmithx> im a n00b
<MilitantPotato> If the ISO hash is different, re-download
<d2leo> ShackJack: I will try that, will I have to do that everytime I want to use Ubuntu?
<ljsmithx> plz explain
<xtknight> royel, yeah it's pretty weird.. hmm.  start "gksu synaptic", and search for courier.  set "complete remove" on every package that starts with courier
<ljsmithx> wth?
<reliantfc3> um hi
<ljsmithx> hey
<reliantfc3> I have a question, i guess this is the place to ask?
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I'll be sure to do that once this all gets fixed
<royel> xtknight: this is CLI only server
<Enselic_> !ask | reliantfc3
<ubotu> reliantfc3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<askand>  jmazikowski:  hrm.. It says the processor is "AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+" should I use different ubuntuversion for that?
<Martinofdoom> I have a previous installation of Ubuntu on my computer, but due to driver issues (I put the hard-drive into a completely different computer with different hardware), I want to reinstall Ubuntu. Will the migration assistant help me copy the entire content of my home folder?
<ljsmithx> yes
<ShackJack> d2leo: No, I think you can change boot options, but you can at least see if you get the proper grub screen... ESC option comes up quick so watch out for it :)
<reliantfc3> and i'm a complete newbie
<sauvin> Wow... ubuntu IS fast...!!
<kalleth> hey guys - i just installed ubuntu but half of the system tools won't load. I've narrowed it down to an issue with gksu because when i type gksu into a root console it gives me an error message of: "/usr/bin/gksu: cannot execute binary file".. anyone got any ideas?
<ferronica> above 0.5.1 version ?
<reliantfc3> new laptop, compaq presario, broadcom 4311 card...how do i get the wireless to work
<ShackJack> d2leo: Vista is a pig though and stomps on GRUB - if at all possible always install Ubuntu second :)
<ljsmithx> reliantfc3, that makes two of us
<FancyP> I installed Feisty yesterday and everything worked - including the wifi - except sound
<hume> i have a problem with sshfs between two feisty machines - i get the error "fusermount: mount failed: operation not permitted" - anyone got advice?
<Enselic_> kalleth: could be a corrupt download
<ferronica> Can any one here who can help me regarding DELUGE ?
<kalleth> Enselic_: the CD verifies itself on the startup prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: to restore boot the live cd  then copy the file to your Desktop from terminal cd Desktop then type dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1
<kalleth> i checked
<ljsmithx> this is confusing
<ljsmithx> how do i check the hash thing?
<reliantfc3> I was trying to follow online and it wasn't working so i thought i'd ask here
<akos> hello! what command can I use to compare two directories? or get the number of files in the directory tree?
<ljsmithx> what is the hash thing>
<kalleth> i've also done apt-get update gksu and it still doesn't work after that, Enselic_
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: google for md5 hash
<Jack_Sparrow> reliantfc3: LEt me find the link I used.. it was easy and did not use ndiswrapper
<xtknight> royel, ah okay then try "sudo apt-get --purge remove courier*"
<ljsmithx> yeah
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: download a program that can do it, then run that program on your c
<apprado> alex339
<Martinofdoom> I have a previous installation of Ubuntu on my computer, but due to driver issues (I put the hard-drive into a completely different computer with different hardware), I want to reinstall Ubuntu. Will the migration assistant help me copy the entire content of my home folder?
<reliantfc3> Jack_Sparrow: thats what i couldn't get to work, so thank you!
<apprado>  alex339
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: cd          then compare that with the one provided by the download place
<d2leo> ShackJack: I wish I didn't have to install Vista back on, I honestly can't stand it.  But I need to use this program that there is no Linux alternative for school.
<ljsmithx> Enselic, what? an MD5 hash checker?
<neo__> QUESTION:  in ubuntu filesystem where do I go to access the Hard Drive Folders???
<royel> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m47f93aff
<kalleth> d2leo: wine/winex/whatever?
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: yes
<ShackJack> d2leo: Just curious - what proggie?
<ljsmithx> ok
<isleshocky77> How do I change the default text editor for bash?
<smt6k> anyone know how to force your video card into a certain resolution?  i'm using this kvm and for some reason the video card thinks that 800x600 is the only appropriate resolution even though when it's plugged directly into the monitor, it works fine
<xtknight> royel, hmm okay well here's what you can do.  you can just remove it from the status file yourself so it will stop complaining
<ljsmithx> how do i know what the original hash is?
<royel> xtknight: lol, good enough
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: do you want a new shell?
<isleshocky77> ie, when I commit something in svn it comes up with one editor for the message versus one I want to use.
<walla_> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without a cdrom drive?
<Martinofdoom> smt6k: Try xrandr in terminal
<MilitantPotato> smt6k:  type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MilitantPotato> in this line:
<xtknight> royel, this is semi dangerous, just make a backup
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: I want to use nano versus ee
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: there are hash sums at releases.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> royel, sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak
<ljsmithx> Enselic, how do i know what the original hash is?
<ljsmithx> ohh
<ljsmithx> sorry
<ljsmithx> kk illbe back
<d2leo> ShackJack: It's this MatLab program for my Calculus class.
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: just run     nano    at the shell to start nano
<Jack_Sparrow> reliantfc3: it will be another minute it is on another machine
<ShackJack> walla_: Yep - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?highlight=%28install%29
<reliantfc3> okay, i'm patient, thank you
<MilitantPotato> smt6k: Section "Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<MilitantPotato>  Option  "DPMS"
<MilitantPotato>  Horizsync 28-91
<MilitantPotato>  Vertrefresh 43-85
<MilitantPotato> EndSection
<FancyP> can anyone help me with getting some sound on my little laptop?
<gianni> r
<ShackJack> d2leo: Might run under wine :)
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: I know how to get to nano, but when I do `svn ci` It comes up with ee for editing the commit message, I want it to be nano.  I can seem to find out how it's choosing ee
<MilitantPotato> wait, my fault copied the wrong bit SMT
<ShackJack> !pastebin | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ferronica> Can any one here who can help me regarding DELUGE ?
<xtknight> royel, you know how to use nano?  "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status".  now press Ctrl+W to do a Search.  Enter your query: "Package: courier".  it should come up.  what you're going to do is remove the whole Package: courier-authdaemon paragraph block.
<xtknight> royel, after backing that ifle up, of course
<royel> xtknight: yeah, looking for it now
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: ah you mean like that    do     export EDITOR=nano
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: put that at the end of your ~/.bashrc to keep it the next session
<moot> Enselic_: depending on his shell, of course
<d2leo> ShackJack: Yeah, I was thinking about trying that out once school started, but I didn't want to get behind at the beginning of the semester tinkering with it.
* Martinofdoom owns all! :-D:-D
<Martinofdoom> I love the /me command
<isleshocky77> thanks.
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: Thanks.
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: you're welcome
<ljsmithx> Enselic, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ dosnt contain the hash thing
<royel> xtknight: I keep getting package not found ...
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: this is in    man svn     btw ;)
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: oh, sorry.
<walla_> ShackJack, how?
<ljsmithx> Enselic, ohh
<Andy80> hi
<askand> It says the processor is "AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+" should I use different ubuntuversion for that?
<ljsmithx> Enselic, yes it doest
<royel> xtknight: got it
<ShackJack> walla_: Um.. see link?
<MilitantPotato> smt6k:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30370/
<Andy80> my Gnome-Terminal shell is all black and white... how do I enable colors?
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: actually, it wasn't...
<taime1> askand: only if you want a 64bit OS
* smt6k takes a look
<MilitantPotato> smt6k: that's the code for mine, allowing different rezs
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: lol
<askand>  taime1: oh okej..I can live witout
<ShackJack> walla_: Also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<Enselic_> Andy80: edit profiles
<taime1> you are better off
<taime1> heh
<Martinofdoom> andy80: Try right-clicking in the terminal and choose "edit active profile"
<ljsmithx> Enselic, thanks
<MilitantPotato> Sorry about the code spam :)
<ShackJack> MilitantPotato: No problem - just use pastebin in the future :)
<askand> jmazikowski: hrm im not sure I know how to put a file on usb from terminal?
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: That didn't seem to work. Is there something I'm missing beside the export EDITOR=nano
<isleshocky77> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> reliantfc3: I did two of those yesterday with this link...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<d2leo> ShackJack: Windows Boot Manager comes up when I press ESC, with only an option for Vista.
<kenny> hi
<MilitantPotato> ShackJack: bookmarked it :)
<jmazikowski> is the usb mounted?
<smt6k> MilitantPotato, thanks, but mine already looks like that :P
<jmazikowski> askand: if it is not mounted, you need to do that first
<Andy80> Martinofdoom: ok, I'm editing...
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: did you put it in ~/.bashrc, wrote it at the shell, or both?
<isleshocky77> For now just in the shell.
<royel> xtknight: thanks for all your time, greatly appreciated :)
<isleshocky77> I didn't want to have to restart
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: what does     echo $EDITOR     give you?
<jmazikowski> askand: the command should be something like "sudo mount /media/usbdisk"
<ljsmithx> Enselic, problem
<isleshocky77> nano
<MilitantPotato> smt6k: did you try using the up arrow on the screen rezolution settings window?
<MilitantPotato> it wouldnt let me scroll with the mouse to higher rezs
<ljsmithx> the md5 hasher program dosnt wanna open the disk image
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: you need to run    svn ci      at the same shell you did the export, did you do that?
<jmazikowski> askand: then you can just "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/usbdisk"
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: what does it say?
<MilitantPotato> that, and i had to get unsupported video drivers installed
<askand>  jmazikowski: ok ill try
<ljsmithx> Enselic, dont worry
<Martinofdoom> smt6k: Have you tried running xrandr in terminal? It should display the possible resolutions you can run!
<ljsmithx> iclicked the wrong thing
<gnuCLoS> anybody know if that bug with compiz removing your window borders and title bars has a work around yet? only on some nvidia cards..
<isleshocky77> yes
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: I'm at the same shell.
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: strange    what does svn say?
<YazzY> hi guys
<isleshocky77> What do you mean?
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: It just goes directly into ee
<smt6k> Martinofdoom, Yeah I just ran it..
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: what is ee?
* FancyP wants some Kool And The Gang, somebody needs to help him get sound in Ubuntu
<smt6k> I'm gonna reboot and see if that will work
<smt6k> thanks guys
<Solidays> I wouldn't know where to begin to look for a resolution to my problem on the forums. I have tried a few queries but none of the topics I found are what I'm after.
<isleshocky77> It's a crappy editor.
<YazzY> have any of you /dev/tun ? I cannot run vpnc, i get following error message in dmesg: VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel
<traff> Hi where can I find which version of Ubuntu I am running?
<d2leo> ShackJack: If I had Samba set up on my computer, could I still connect to it from another computer while it's running the live CD?
<ferronica> how to do port forwarding in DELUGE to get better download speed ?
<MilitantPotato> Code to make a backup, is it sudo cp path/filename.bak
<YazzY> and i suspect it is becouse of /dev/tun not being there
<xtknight> royel, oh, cool
<xtknight> royel, so "sudo apt-get -f install" has no more errors?
<ShackJack> d2leo: Should be able to as it runs it as a service...
<xtknight> royel, if you need courier i guess you can try reinstalling it, im not sure if itll work
<kitche> !version | traff
<ubotu> traff: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ljsmithx> ARRR
<taime1> a pirate
<sauvin> In the list of available software from a fresh ubuntu install, I don't see mysql or postgresql. How to get these things without going behind the package manager's back?
<ljsmithx> i just want a linux that works!
<taime1> o.O
<d2leo> ShackJack: Okay, I think I might just grab all the files I need off of it and do a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<ljsmithx> :(
<gnuCLoS> whats some other good channels?? jus for talkin when your bored at work??
<gnuCLoS> lol im new to IRC
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: what does echo $SVN_EDITOR say?
<ljsmithx> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: Can I suggest something
<Martinofdoom> andy80: Have you edited your gnome terminal to look like something fancy pulled out from The Matrix yet? ;-)
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: I'm all ears
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: nothing.
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: what does echo $VISUAL say?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: copy var/cache/apt/archives to a cd... it will save you from downloading all the updates again
<royel> xtknight: No, no more errors, yeah not sure what to do about courier yet, need to see if the mail server is borked from this
<Kagemaro> Hi, can anyone help me? My sound is really quiet
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: svn first looks in SVN_EDITOR, then VISUAL, last EDITOR    so it should work if you export to SVN_EDITOR instead
<ljsmithx> i dont wanna download again
<ljsmithx> :'(
<Martinofdoom> Kagemaro: Run alsamixer and check the settings
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: nothing for visual
* FancyP has no sound
<traff> sauvin, you could get the server version of the ubuntu install cd, it has all the server type stuff on it,
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: was the hash wrong?
<isleshocky77> and looking at export of all vars, ee is nowhere.
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: was the hash wrong?
<gnuCLoS> kage.. what kinda soundcard?
<YazzY> any of you have /dev/tun and can do ls -l on it for me?
<gnuCLoS> is it a laptop or desktop
* _Johny says hello
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Would I be able to copy it to a cd if I have the Ubuntu install disk in there?
<Kagemaro> laptop
<gnuCLoS> oo sometimes the speaker volume is in the bios
<MilitantPotato> Code to make a backup, is it sudo cp path/filename.bak ?
<sauvin> Traff, but it can't be done from the "desktop" version?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: You can copy it to a usb stick or anywhere...
<MilitantPotato> Anyone?
<gnuCLoS> set that to the max then control it from ur os..
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: maybe you changed it in the svn config file
<askand>  jmazikowski: well now I booted up and it wants me to install these drivers..what todo?
<Kagemaro> Master shows as '00' in alsamix?
<gnuCLoS> and u cant put it up??
<Kagemaro> no
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: look for it in /etc/subversion/config
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: it's editor-cmd
<_Johny> I'm about to make a link from /home/xxx/Download dir to ../Download. Unfortunatly neither mc nor "ln" does...:( Any ideas?
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, is there anyway to make a backup of my settings and everything.  I have Beryl running, and I don't really feel like tweaking everything again.
<jmazikowski> MilitantPotato: "cp file_to_be_coppied.ext file_to_be_coppied.ext.bak" works fine
<gnuCLoS> hmm what kinda laptop?? did u search google yet??
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: I keep a fat32 on my system for music, pics and stuff I want to access from both systems
<MilitantPotato> jmazikowski: thanks
<Kagemaro> Searched google, didn't bring much relevant up
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: save /home for user settings
<Kagemaro> Toshiba A100-225
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: editor-cmd is edited out.
<jmazikowski> MilitantPotato: no problem
<royel> xtknight: yeah, it's dropping after trying to login a user to check mail now :(
<FancyP> I searched the whole net for solutions to SB450-quietness but nothing works
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: uncomment it and set it to nano
<gnuCLoS> sorry i dont know much, im a linux newbie, had that prob wit my vaio though it was jus i had to turn it up in the bios though
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: if that doesn't work I think we are on the wrong track
<Kagemaro> I'll reboot and check the bios
<Kagemaro> ty
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thanks.
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: Wait!
<Kagemaro> Martinofdoom - yes?
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: You have checked alsamixer in the terminal, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: np  also you should make a full backup
<gnuCLoS> no doubt.. sorry i couldnt help u with more info.. it doesnt sound like thats it, cus alsa wont let u put it up
<Kagemaro> Yes, Master is 00 and can't be changed
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: three lines in a terminal..
<Martinofdoom> Wait, I
<Martinofdoom> I'll check myself
<isleshocky77> That worked.
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: That worked.
<d4rkmonkey> !gutsy
<ljsmithx> i hate gentoo
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: Have you tried pressing M? It toggles mute
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: will a full backup return everything to the way it was?
<xtknight> royel, heh no surprise.  we really ripped out every last bit of it
<d4rkmonkey> damnit doesn't give exact release and I'm too lazy t go to the site...
<reliantfc3> Jack_Sparrow: did you find that thing?
<xtknight> royel, youll have to reinstall the thing
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: I'm guessing I would like to not have to use that file, so I'll try to set the other vars you mentioned.
<ljsmithx> the live cds sloow, the alternate cds corrupt
<ljsmithx> what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: IF you backup your ext3 it will restore ext3.. I backup that and my mbr and do well with that..
<FancyP> I need some help with sound too
<ljsmithx> ohh well
<riotkittie> ljsmithx: either grin and bear it with the live cd, or reburn the alternate
<_Johny> I'm about to make a link from /home/xxx/Download dir to ../Download. Unfortunatly neither mc nor "ln" does...:( Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: sudo su enter pass   then cd <space> Desktop  then  tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media -- /
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: If that doesn't work, check your BIOS, like gnuCcos said
<traff> sauvin - I'm not sure, but I would guess the DT version is full of desktop apps. I have installed a full AMP server from the server CD
<MilitantPotato> Does anyone know a gude for doing two monitors not cloned?
<Riley> hey, i have a few questions....is there a way to disable the gui-look of ubuntu, and mke it more command-lineish?
<Kagemaro> Martin - it isn't off
<MilitantPotato> guide*
<Kagemaro> Its just very quiet
<Jack_Sparrow> You will end up with your backup in root  /
<ljsmithx> riotkittie, the live cd dosnt
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: great!
<OldPink> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Okay...I'll do that now
<ljsmithx> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gnuCLoS> webdevelopers... is there an autocomplete plugin or anything like that for bluefish??
<ljsmithx> :d
<FancyP> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jmazikowski> _Johny: so you want /Downloads to take you to ~/Downloads?
<ljsmithx> !macintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: Ok, then I can't help, other than asking you to check BIOS, like gnuclos said. Sorry :-(
<ljsmithx> dang
<andrew33> hello
<d4rkmonkey>  Does anyone know if the next gutsy release is July 19? I think it is but I'm not sure...
<Rickzs> hello all
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: Could it be that it would have to be export EDITOR=`nano` or export EDITOR='nano' ??
<ljsmithx> hello andrew
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: 7.10 == 2007 october
<askand>  jmazikowski: or should I do it some other way?
<riotkittie> Riley:  change the init? kill gdm? switch to a tty?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: If you dont change partitions and install a base Ubuntu you should be able to restore that backup and have a system just the way it was
<OldPink> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<_Johny> jmazikowski: Not really. Just /home/xxx/download/ to ../Download
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, not full release. Notice how I said *next* release
<eddie> Is there anyway to run Gedit as root without having a console window with it?
<andrew33> i have a problem with newsgroups
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: sorrounding with `` replaces that with the output of the command, and '' simply quotes exaclty what is in between them
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: You are only installing Ubuntu to fix grub right
<d4rkmonkey> OldPink, I know theres the site but I don't want to check that :(
<d4rkmonkey> I'm kinda lazy...
<OldPink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Riley> oh, yea, thanks. Also, is there a away to interface with xbox360s?
<OldPink> Urgh
<gnuCLoS> eddie... there is something you can install with automatix that lets you do that
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: kk
<d4rkmonkey> OldPink, I know but I'm lazy and half to go really soon
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: echo nano is the same as echo 'nano' from a program point of view
<OldPink> It's october the 19th I think
<d4rkmonkey> *have
<_Johny> jmazikowski: Both dirs are within the same FS and partition
<eddie> gnuCloS: Cheers
<jrib> !gutsy > d4rkmonkey (see the private message from ubotu)
<andrew33> pan work fine, but now i can not get newsgroups from the newsserver
<d4rkmonkey> OldPink, Thats full release.
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, only to fix grub.
<riotkittie> eddie: alt + f2  ... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: After the basic reinstall save your boot/grub before the restore
<jmazikowski> _Johny: ln -s ../Download /home/xxx/download
<eddie> :
<eddie> :)
<andrew33> it doesnt matter which news program i use
<bliss> hi
<OldPink> d4rkmonkey, what are you after? Just check the site! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<gnuCLoS> you can right click files and edit them in gedit as root.. check your automatix..
<riotkittie> eddie: alt + f2... then gksu gedit
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, and OldPink how many times to I have to say this. I am not going to the site because I have to go REALLY FAST. I need to knoe the tribe 3 release really soon
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: You can run that backup command even while you are here talking
<riotkittie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<napster_> where can i download drivers for a tv card?
<eddie> Cheers guys
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: click on the site
<ljsmithx> y cant i get ubuntu powerpc shiped to me?
<bliss> How to get audio working in kde ?
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, Do you even read my messages?
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: I'm on 2 computer right now
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: do you have a powerpc?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: np
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: yes, but I'm not about to go read a web page for you because you don't have time
<ljsmithx> yeah
<jmazikowski> askand: sorry, could you repeat that, i cant find what you said jsut a minute ago
<eddie> *loves ubuntu* -
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I'm not telling you to read it for me
<gnuCLoS> lol second that
* jmazikowski argees with eddie
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: oh, I just thought of something..
<ljsmithx> Enselic, powerpc macintosh
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I dunno why you're even responding if you don't know. I asked if anyone knew it.
<_Johny> jmazikowski: Hmm I thought about doing the exact opposite
<Netham45> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: ya?
<Netham45> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gnuCLoS> i been using ubuntu for about 3 months now.. switched the home pc, work and laptop over to it
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: If I run something as sudo, does it use roots profile or my own.
<ep2011> Whats everyone's favorite way to view rss feeds? Is there a program that notifies you when a new one is posted?
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: you would have verified the date already
<askand>  jmazikowski: now I booted and the thing in right corner wants me to install the ATI drivers...
<Netham45> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<OldPink> d4rkmonkey, you could've been on the site and off by now, grow up and click: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<eddie> Out of all distros iv tried (lots!) ubuntu is the most user friendly and hardware compatible IMHO
<gnuCLoS> waitin on the openmoko final release.. and ill be linuxed out :-D
<gnuCLoS> lol
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: :d     but why on earth do you run svn as root?
<isleshocky77> so if I do export EDITOR=nano and then sudo svn ci  would that not work?
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, and OldPink sending me the same link over and over again won't help me
<jmazikowski> _Johny: with ln -s, the first argument you give it is the source, the second is the destination
<ljsmithx> passwd root
<OldPink> d4rkmonkey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: appearently not
<isleshocky77> For what I'm doing right now my user doesn't have permissions do change the files.
<jmazikowski> askand: install them and see what happens, it should work for you
<ljsmithx> Enselic
<n00b123> any obe here from israel
<riotkittie> if you actually read it, it might help
<d4rkmonkey> OldPink, I've refrained from saying this but you don't seem to get my message. IF YOU AREN'T GOING TO LISTEN TO MY MESSAGES FUCK OFF.
<Chousuke> isleshocky77: no need to use sudo with svn
<_Johny> jmazikowski: Can we just talk private for a minute, please?
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: if the root has it's own subversion/config that would overide
<askand> jmazikowski:  it didnt last time :(
<riotkittie> if you elaborate why that link isnt helping, if it doesnt, it might help
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: please watch your language here
<OldPink> d4rkmonkey just wasting your precious time ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: that's because you checked out with root too
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: that is unnecessary
<ompaul>  d4rkmonkey  please dont do that language stuff
<OldPink> !flaming | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I have been until now because both of you are being assholes.
<OldPink> Darn
<ep2011> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnuCLoS> oo eddie.. i found what you were looking for under automatix.. its called Nautilus Scripts under Misc...
<ljsmithx> whats the gentoo channel
<ljsmithx> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Martinofdoom> Does anyone know if migration assistant copies the home folder of an earlier ubuntu installation?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE000bcd15b4ae-CM00195efba7ac.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by ompaul
<ljsmithx> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ljsmithx> ?
<traff> Feisty 704 installer doesn't see my existing partitions, there seems to be much discussion about this but no solutions, anyone had any luck?
<ljsmithx> anyone?
<isleshocky77> Well I believe it's because I have the file access to www-data so that svn webdav can change them.
<jmazikowski> askand: well, i am running an nvidia card, so im not too sure about the ati drivers, sadly
<ljsmithx> gentoo?
<Enselic_> ljsmithx: sorry, whatis your problem again?
<ljsmithx> dontworry
<Martinofdoom> traff: What kind of partitions do you have?
<isleshocky77> Enselic_: Well I believe it's because I have the file access to www-data so that svn webdav can change them.
<riotkittie> "if you arent going to hold my hand, and do things for me, please dont talk to me" ... oh my
<bliss> ompaul: hi nice summer were having
<gnuCLoS> anybody in here get that neo developers edition???
<n00b123> any israelis here?
<gnuCLoS> openmoko
<askand> After I activate ATI accelerated graphics driver I get only a black screen after boot..why?
<traff> martinofdoom I have a working dual boot win2K server and Ubuntu 510, single drive on laptop, with around 9 partions.
<n00b123> need help with connecting to the net
<n00b123> with feisty
<riotkittie> wee. i cant wait to get my "new" computer. its total overkill for what i do in linux, but ... yAY!
<Enselic_> isleshocky77: ok, well I've never used webdav, but I can't see why you can't checkout a wokring copy in your home dir for ecample
<isleshocky77> I can, and I do.
<Jack_Sparrow> traff: I think there is a limit to the number of partitions
<Martinofdoom> traff: How many hard-drives do you use?
<OldPink> gnuCLoS: http://www.mbhoy.com/index.php?s=openmoko
<isleshocky77> This is just a special instance right now. not the norm.
<zekopeko> anybody know a repository for MetaTracker?
<jmazikowski_> _Johny: sorry, irc was giving me trouble
<gnuCLoS> yea pink... i want one!! lol
<uga> hi there guys, can anyone test clamscan speed? it's insanely slow on ubuntu. around 1 minut and half for scanning a simple file like .bashrc
<MilitantPotato> Argh
<gnuCLoS> im trying to wait till the october release though.. but its soo tempting
<uga> it used to take seconds at most on my gentoo machine
<bliss> ompaul: top ad d morning to ya
<traff> martinofdoom - just the single drive in a laptop
<uga> this doesn't amke any sense
<eddie> I have to pc's with ubuntu..... how can I connect to one with SSH? Do I need an SSH server on one of them?
<MilitantPotato> I need sleep, I can't sort out how to install this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup#head-4b0be1138833ec5dba26ca0e458f3ee8acbe35de
<FancyP> why is Ubuntu trying to make me believe that my modem is my soundcard?
<jatt> eddie: yes
<traff> jack_sparrow do you know what the limit is?
<Jack_Sparrow> traff: Not sure I though it was five on a single drive
<Martinofdoom> traff: I don't think it's possible to have 9 partitions on one hard-drive, I think the limit is 5 or 6 or something, so maybe you have a virtual partition table
<magnetron> eddie: you would need to install the ssh server (package name ssh) on the computer you would like to connect to
<gnuCLoS> yea eddie..
<Enselic_> uga: what does clanscan do? it's not in the reps
<gnuCLoS> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<eddie> oh cool
<eddie> cheers guys again
<Jack_Sparrow> traff: Sorry I dont remember but that might be your problem..
<gnuCLoS> eddie: then ssh username@server.com to connect to it
<uga> Enselic_: oh oups! it must come from another repository then. It's an antivirus
<magnetron> eddie: sudo apt-get ssh   is enough
<gnuCLoS> from the client**
<napster_> !tv card
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<uga> Enselic_: the most known antivirus for linux
<askand> After I activate ATI accelerated graphics driver I get only a black screen after boot..why?
<magnetron> uga Enselic_: clamav
<bliss> DBO: still at the coffee?
<gnuCLoS> oo thanx mag.. didnt kno that either
<bjames> hi all, when using tar is there an option to delete the source archive while untarring?
<traff> martinofdoom could be I use acronis diskdirector to partition my drive. I just tried gparted now on by Ubuntu 510, and it only shows a single disk, no partitions
<bjames> tar -xf archive.tar
<bjames> and?
<jmazikowski> _Johny: you still there? it seems to be giving me some trouble going private... do you have aim?
<jatt> ; rm archive.tar
<bjames> jatt: is there no switch?
<MilitantPotato> Guys, is this correct? sudo apt-get install hubackup
<Martinofdoom> traff: I think that must be the problem. Acronis probably didn't write to the physical partition table, ie. Ubuntu cannot read it!
<Enselic_> bjames: you could script it pretty easily though
<OldPink> !backup | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<traff> jack_sparrow, I suspect we are on to something here. I guess I should go look up on gparted and see what the limitations are
<bjames> jatt: I can always do it manually, but it would be cleaner
<Jack_Sparrow> bjames: DO you not have enough room for the archive and the uncompressed data on that partition..
<Martinofdoom> traff: Of course, I'm no expert, and I'm just pulling this off the top of my mind, but I believe that is the problem
<MilitantPotato> OldPink:  Yea, I'm at the homeUserbackup site, can't figure out how to install it
<bjames> regardless of why, is there a switch?
<bjames> if not I'll manually remove it
<Enselic_> bjames: not that I know of, man tar would tell
<jatt> bjames: don't know of any, but ; rm archive.tar will delete the source archive
<bjames> jatt: yes I know ;)
<jatt> :)
<traff> jack_sparrow do you know if the partitioner used by the installer is just a commandline version of gparted, or is it a different utility?
<bjames> cheers then
<Jack_Sparrow> bjames: I was only going to suggest you not have the tar file on the target partition
<acke_> hey i have a mac mini g4. i have a problem with flash in firefox. is there a way to play stuff froom myspace in a webbrowser?
<bliss> how to get sound/audio in kde fisty
<Jack_Sparrow> traff: No idea..
<gnuCLoS> acke.. did u try installing flash using automatix??
<Music_Shuffle> !sound | bliss
<ubotu> bliss: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuCLoS: bad idea
<gnuCLoS> yea??
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix | gnuCLoS acke_
<kagemaro> My sound is SO quiet
<ubotu> gnuCLoS acke_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gnuCLoS> lol
<traff> jack_sparrow, thanks for tip, at least I have something to follow up cheers!
<kagemaro> It wasn't in the bios, gnu
<OldPink> !automatix
<_Johny> jmazikowski what nick are you under?
<gnuCLoS> sorry... noob
<gnuCLoS> here
<gnuCLoS> lol
<OldPink> I wouldn't recommend automatix
<_Johny> .seen jmazikowski
<kagemaro> This is the only problem I have left
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: Did you say you used a laptop? Try turning up the sound with the physical buttons on the laptop
<epistis> hey, can anyone help me find proper information on upgrading the lowlatency 2.6.20 kernel to 2.6.22? kernel upgrading scares me  :\  -- i installed using wubi (i am a lamo)
<gnuCLoS> i try not to use it as much as possible but some of the programs ive only been able to get to work thru it
<Music_Shuffle> kagemaro, did you open a music program?
<gnuCLoS> apt-get 99% of the time works though
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: Like FN+Page Up or something
<kagemaro> Yeah the master volume on the physical buttons is 100%
<Music_Shuffle> kagemaro, have you used...Amarok or XMMS or something lately/at all?
<kagemaro> xmms
<Music_Shuffle> kagemaro, is it open now?
<kagemaro> right now
<eddie> Is the SSH server package on the Ubuntu Disc? ( 7 ) because I dont have direct access to the internet to the pc
<kagemaro> yes
<bliss> thanks to all for audio/sound problem
<hanasaki> k
<Music_Shuffle> kagemaro, whats the volume set to in XMMS? %-wise?
<kagemaro> its about 20% of the volume I get on Windows
<kagemaro> 100%
<ompaul> !away > d2leo|away
<Music_Shuffle> bliss, GL :)
<Martinofdoom> kagemaro: Check the PCM switch in alsamixer
<kagemaro> 100%
<soyporti> anyone knows how to solve the white screen in beryl?
<ompaul> soyporti, #ubuntu-effects
<kagemaro> 100% on laptop, 100% on xmms, 100% pcm
<soyporti> yes
<Music_Shuffle> kagemaro, did you open any OTHER music/audio/video players?
<bliss> ompaul: top of d morning to ya
<kagemaro> Not yet
<ompaul> bliss, hi
<soyporti> ompaul: yes
<Music_Shuffle> kagemaro, Amarok/Banshee/Totem/anything?  Aside from XMMS.
<ompaul> soyporti, that is where you should ask
<kagemaro> I'm using Intel HDA and I heard its a trouble chipset though
<Martinofdoom> soyporti: You need proper drivers for your video card. You probably have an ATI card. I found a solution to this, but I can't remember how I did it. Try googling it
<acke_> gnuCLoS automatix seems to not support ppc. am i wrong?
<Anlar> kagemaro: it is not. intel hda is just awesome for most
<soyporti> ompaul
<ShackJack> HI - anyone know how I can upgrade my alsa to latest versions on this site: http://www.alsa-project.org/  ??  Is this a stardard make/install etc...?
<gnuCLoS> as far as that automatix thing.. should i uninstall everything installed with it?? and then how would i go about getting all the codecs it installed.. flash.. and all the multimedia ones?
<gnuCLoS> i dont even know what ppc is... sorry
<soyporti> ompaul:thnks
<Music_Shuffle> I'd suggest opening every audio/video program, turning the volume to max, and then closing them each, then seeing what its like.
<Music_Shuffle> gnuCLoS, PPC = PowerPC.
<ompaul> soyporti, your welcome
<bliss> ompaul: do you remember me?
<ljsmithx> ppc=powerpc
<acke_> anyone knows how to make flash work with ppc?
<Martinofdoom> quit Finding new irc client
<ljsmithx> dud
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuCLoS: Simply uninstalling what it installed will not fix the problems automatix causes..
<gnuCLoS> thnx.. not sure if it does acke
<traff> what is the commad line partitioner included with ubuntu
<ompaul> bliss, yes, and I would point out we have 1k + people here chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :0
<ljsmithx> atleast u got that far
<libervisco> Why can't I authenticate to my router from Ubuntu?
<libervisco> while it works on windows?
<soyporti> <Martinofdoo: thanks
<gnuCLoS> lol o well.. reinstall :-D i always luv that
<Music_Shuffle> gnuCLoS, sometimes you end up just reinstalling.
<magnetron> acke_: your best option would be to install gnash
<ompaul> traff, parted
<ljsmithx> i couldent even install it on my powerpc mac
<kagemaro> Are there any codecs that I might have to download?
<kagemaro> Most of these players wont play mp3 at all :S
<acke_> magnetron thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnuCLoS> yea i dont mind, get to customize everything again.. but its my work comp.. o well..
<acke_> magnetron would it matter what browser i use with gnash?
<ljsmithx> '
<magnetron> acke_: it works with the mozilla-based ones
<acke_> magnetron: like firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE000bcd15b4ae-CM00195efba7ac.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kagemaro> anyone?
<bjames> what's wrong with the following:
<bjames>   *.tar)
<bjames>     check_exists tar
<bjames>     tar -xf "${1}"
<bjames>     if [ ${REPLACE} == 1 ] 
<bjames>     then
<bjames>       rm "${1}"
<bjames>     fi;;
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@client-86-27-178-147.popl.adsl.virgin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kagemaro> Which codecs are normal for playing mp3?
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<elmo40> WinAmp not running
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> yes, acke_, firefox and epiphany
<ompaul> bjames, DONT paste see the pastebin linl
<gnuCLoS> anybody kno when bluefish 2 is suppost to release?
<gnuCLoS> suppost to have autocomplete..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@client-86-27-178-147.popl.adsl.virgin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bliss> bjames: use patebin
<Daimoso> hi
<Music_Shuffle> Hi :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kagemaro: Please read restricted formats info...
<Daimoso> :)
<bjames> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30375/
<bjames> can anyone tell me why the following complains about the [ ?
<bjames> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30375/
<hanasaki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503307
<hanasaki> Just installed feisty. typing "date" in the root account gives the right date on the console. Doing this under any regular account gives the time + ~ 16 hrs. Gnome also reports the time what root gets + 16 hrs or so....
<osxdude|laptop> hey there is a ban %osxdude|desktop*!*@*
<osxdude|laptop> it does not work
<acke_> magnetron: well when i use gnash with firefox.. the flash part of the page shows the buttons. but nothing more. and the buttons only blinks..
<kitche> osxdude|laptop: talk with the ops your away message got you banned
<kitche> osxdude|laptop: but evading a ban can also get you banned longer most likely
<chuck> hinogi, I'm using an Apple iBook G4, and I'm wondering, is it possible to get rid of that annoying "Tap the Trackpad to click" feature and the other quirky trackpad gestures?
<bjames> ./unpack: line 93: [: =: unary operator expected
<acke_> magnetron: i also have both the gnash and the plugin for firefox installed. might that be a problem?
<jatt> bjames: if [ "${REPLACE}" == "1" ] 
<hanasaki> why would a user account show a date diffent than the root account?
<Martinofdoom> Martinofdoom: Ohnoes! :-O
<kitche> hanasaki: no clue but do this date+ %c and it should set the correct time I had that issue myself
<bjames> jatt: I don't want to convert them to strings first though
<magnetron> acke_: gnash is not 100% yet, but it's getting better by the day. expect it to be in a better shape when gutsy is released. no, you are supposed to install both packages
<osxdude|laptop> ktche: The thing is...the ban didn't work
<bjames> I have used:
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: Could it be a time zone issue
<bjames> if [ $? == 1 ] 
<bjames> and it worked
<osxdude|laptop> *kitche
<acke_> magnetron: okay thanks
<kitche> osxdude|laptop: I think the ban was just +q wwhich is mute
<bjames> so why not what I posted?
<hanasaki> what is %c kitche
<hanasaki> Jack_Sparrow:  hmm could a user account have a diff timezone than root?
<chuck> anyone know how to get rid of mouse gestures?
<gnuCLoS> hana: check all those configuration files in your home directly.. ls -all
<Absenth> when creating sn smbcredentials file.
<Netham45> need help disabling a framebuffer
<gnuCLoS> and see if something stands out for timezone settings
<misstajah> Question: I have installed the nvidia-new drivers so I could run my Asus F3SC T7100/1GB/160GB SATA/DVD+-RW, but everytime my X tries to start, the computer reboots. why is that? :S
<Absenth> if the username needs to include a domain name (ie. mywindowsdomain
<nickLessS> c.de
<hanasaki> chuck in firefox?
<Absenth> if the username needs to include a domain name (ie. mywindowsdomain\username)  would I do something like [username="mywindowsdomain\username"
<gnuCLoS> hanasaki: prob has a user specific time zone setting or something...
<kitche> hanasaki: it makes date use locale time
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: Only takes a second to check
<chuck> hanasaki, no in the entire operating system
<Netham45> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<MilitantPotato> How do I give myself default ownership of hard drives?
<chuck> i'm not sure if it's called mouse gestures, but that's what someone told me it was called in ##nonlogic
<saturn04> Hello! Now I've got an HP iPAQ rx1950 PPC, data cable for it and my ubuntu PC. How could I synchronize them?
<bjames> jatt: fixed it
<usikker> hallois.
<royel> Absenth: that doesn't sound familiar at all, but if you need to use a domain name, it would be username="username@mywindowsdomain" I would think
<Martinofdoom> Could anyone recommend a good IRC Client for Ubuntu? I am using X-Chat, but I find the interface boring and dull
<hanasaki> kitche:  and Jack_Sparrow its almost liek the user has a differnet timezone than the system.... but how / hwere to tell the user accounts to use the same system timezone as the root?  kitche plms messg me in private?  I am not sure what you are asking me to type... "date %c" litterally? date: invalid date `%c'
<misstajah> Martinofdoom: xChat is a good one
<misstajah> or maybe gaim/pidgin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b-b osxdud*!?=osxdude@* %osxdude|desktop!*@*]  by nalioth
<royel> Martinofdoom: irssi
<saturn04> Could anybody help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: Go to system admin  date and time and change the user time zone and see if that changes the difference you see...
<bjames> date +%c
<syntux> guys, I'm putting an alias in my .bashrc but it's not working, any idea?
<hanasaki> bjames: thanks.. what is %c.. hmm reading man   by the way.. that gives the wrong time too
<usikker> Can the e-mail services included in Ubuntu Server Edition be used to sort incoming e-mails by white-, gray- and black-listing?
<usikker> Where white listing will be addresses the user have added (or users who have added themselves), black is from addresses that has been marked as spam and gray for those undecided ones (maybe let the server mark the subject of these e-mails with "Gray-Subject" ?
<nalioth> syntux: did you type source ~/.bashrc <enter> ?
<szachista> hello
<chuck> anyone know how to fix this annoying tap to click on the trackpad thing?
<szachista> could you recommend me some quake-inspirated terminals?
<szachista> i mean sth like yakuake and quake
<kitche> hanasakiBRB: then if date +%c does then you have the wrong locale setup on your system you need to change the timezone's for your system
<hanasaki> Jack_Sparrow:  there is no date time under system/admin in gnome
<syntux> nalioth, yes
<nalioth> syntux: check your syntax, then
<szachista> i have alsa tried tilda, is there anything elese?
<szachista> also*
<syntux> nalioth, ok it's just alias grep='grep --colour=always'
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: system  admin does not have time and date ?
<misstajah> Question: I have installed the nvidia-new drivers so I could run my Asus F3SC T7100/1GB/160GB SATA/DVD+-RW, but everytime my X tries to start, the computer reboots. why is that? :S
<toryl__> chuck: try the second post in this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421236
<randY> hi from Bend Oregon marketstone.comet
<anurag_mishra> Opengl apps(eg xscreensaver) dont work correctly after enabling beryl. that is when i move the app, the app doesn't move and stays at its place. now when i leave the mouse button, the app reappears on new place. any help. ( using intel g965)
<bullgard4> I am asked to attach the complete output from dmesg -s64000 or serial console capture with "debug" on cmdline. What is meant with 'debug on command line'?
<hanasaki> Jack_Sparrow:  nope.. just network keyring etc
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: If it isnt there then there is a bigger problem
<hanasaki> Jack_Sparrow:  ya.!  what package to install and ensure its there
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone here verify that System... Admin... shows an option for time and date to be set
<bulmer> Jack_Sparrow: roger that
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: How did you install your system, have you run any scripts to install things.. automatix or envy.. (bad ideas both)
<PocketIRC> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> blumer thanks.. Wanted to make sure I was not dreaming
<hanasaki> Jack_Sparrow:  base system and aptitude for some extra packages .. nothing seemed to have been removed in the process
<shadowhywind> hay all, i am trying to resize my linux partition, with 5 gigs of unpartitioned space directly infront of it, and a livecd of qtparted wont do it it sees everything, but wont let me resize
<pkpk> Question: I just installed Ubuntu 7.04, but i have problems with my Display Resolution. My display has a native resolution of 1280x1024, but i can only get 1024x768 with the restricted graphics driver for my ATI Radeon 9600. Does anybody know a solution for that problem?
<Absenth> I'm using the guide ubotu gave me regarding mounting windows SMB shares.  I have two complications.  First my username has a space in it,  second, my username requires the domain name precede it ie "domain\user name" do I need to include quotes inside my .smbcredentials file?  or no?
<bulmer> bullgard4: it meant you run debug on the command line..results will be displayed on the command line..so run script before hand to capture  all or redirect it to a file
<royel> !resolution | pkpk
<ubotu> pkpk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ep2011> What are some good rss clients?
<surviver> !x
<Puppy_> Is there a way to change the volume in different apps?
<gnuCLoS> any nono's for using webmin on an ubuntu server??
<hanasaki> Jack_Sparrow:
<hanasaki> ?
<web_knows> ep2011, I'm used to use Google Reader :)
<jrib> ep2011: liferea is nice
<gnuCLoS> cus its not in the repos.. i dont think.. but its easy enough to install...
<web_knows> ep2011, but there's a plugin for firefox, called Wizz RSS
<web_knows> works good
<pkpk> Thank you, will check ist
<foug> hi does ubuntu have a default program that lets me put mp3's on a cd?
<foug> aka cd burner
<ep2011> Thanks
<jamiejcumbria> Can any one tell me how to change the default home page for firefox. So when a new user gets an account it get ie. google. not file://use/////
<OldPink> !gnomebaker | foug
<Music_Shuffle> !k3b | foug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> foug: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<bullgard4> bulmer: Thank you very much for explaining.
<OldPink> !brasero | foug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnuCLoS> foug: serpentine..
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: look to see if you have tzdata installed
<misstajah> Question: I have installed the nvidia-new drivers so I could run my Asus F3SC T7100/1GB/160GB SATA/DVD+-RW, but everytime my X tries to start, the computer reboots. why is that? :S
<MilitantPotato> whats a good program to format from ubuntu?
<gnuCLoS> gParted
<foug> thanks guys
<royel> gnuCLoS: depends who you ask and what your server will be doing, I've used it myself, I don't think you'd want to use it on a server where sensitive information is kept.
<gnuCLoS> militant: use gParted
<MilitantPotato> Thattle allow me to format a drive to fat32 so it's useable in XP and Ubuntu?
<gnuCLoS> i guess besides security though does it mess with your config files in a crazy way or no?
<yeniklasor> My usb flash memory didn't mount automaticly. How can I mount it?
<^tiNee^> when u leave ur computer on a few days.. ubuntu gets all sluggish.. is there a way to speed it up ?
<^tiNee^> besides rebooting
<royel> gnuCLoS: I never noticed that, if security is not an issue I think it's a pretty good web tool
<MattJ> ^tiNee^, that's not normal
<MattJ> ^tiNee^, any idea what is making it act like that?
<gnuCLoS> cool thanx.. as far as security u could always change the port.. and not allow like root to get in..
<MilitantPotato> gnuCLoS: Thattle allow me to format a drive to fat32 so it's useable in XP and Ubuntu?
<^tiNee^> i have no clue
<gnuCLoS> dont know if theres other holes though besides the obvious stuff..
<gnuCLoS> yea it should militant
<MilitantPotato> Sounds good, thanks
<^tiNee^> i just have a few firefox up and conky
<tego> i setup wine and install xp programs how can i use it run exe and use it like normal program on linux
<Puppy_> Is it possible to have a different volume for different apps?
<^tiNee^> and gdesklets but even that stopped working today so i uninstalled it
<gnuCLoS> no prob.. i think it might come already installed.. if not i think the package is called gparted
<Martinofdoom> tego: You could try Wine
<royel> gnuCLoS: I think people have suggested it having more problems than that, but you know there's always someone who will not be happy with anything :)
<Martinofdoom> tego: That can run a number of Windows programs
<MilitantPotato> Add/remove has locked up X(
<gnuCLoS> lol yepp
<royel> gnuCLoS: I myself thought it was a pretty good tool, I dont think I'd trust to use it on something that needs to be kept secure, but for personal use or new people to *nix, it's pretty good stuff
<MattJ> ^tiNee^, see if RAM, swap usage, or CPU is high next time it gets like that
<^tiNee^> no its normal
<^tiNee^> i was looking at conky
<Martinofdoom> tego: Is it working for you?
<hanasaki> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. root is in EDT and users are in UTC as reported by "Date" how is that? and what is the best for an all unix system? how do i change the user to EDT or the root to UTC?
<napster__> how do i install the jdk?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanasaki: Did you look to see if you have tzdata installed
<gnuCLoS> at work we got rackspace for our live server and they use it.. and thier super anal about security.. i guess you could also block the port that webmin is on though from the outside or to only certain IPs like they do if u still want to use it on secure servers
<yeniklasor> My usb flash memory didn't mount automaticly. How can I mount it?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to resize a ext3 partition
<napster__> ??
<tego> winrar is run nurmaly  i wanna use program like netcut or my own translation program its donet work in all program i need
<Pici> !java | napster__
<ubotu> napster__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jack_Sparrow> shadowhywind: Did you unmount it before trying to resize it
<shadowhywind> i tried to use a live cd of qtparted
<dispanser> ha
<dispanser> da bin ich
<gnuCLoS> shadow u mean gParted?
<misstajah> Question: I have installed the nvidia-new drivers so I could run my Asus F3SC T7100/1GB/160GB SATA/DVD+-RW, but everytime my X tries to start, the computer reboots. why is that? :S
<Pici> !de | dispanser
<ubotu> dispanser: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<royel> gnuCLoS: well, considering it's a web app, kinda difficult to close those ports up an still have a server that can communicate on those ports.
<Kilroo> If anyone here has experience with XP/Ubuntu dual-boot systems and has used both NTFS-3g and Ext2IFS in fairly recent incarnations, I'd appreciate any opinions they might care to offer on which would be preferable to deal with.
<shadowhywind> gnuCLos  no qtparted
<hube> #ubuntu.pl
<unagi> hello everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Kilroo: I keep a fat32 and keep data there.. I dont like either OS writing to the home partition of the other
<gnuCLoS> royel: u could jus close port 10000.. still leaving 80 open...
<kagemaro> Hey everyone, I tried all of the MP3 players and they're all quiet - is there any way to use OSS instead of ALSA?
<royel> gnuCLoS: this is where the holes come in :)
<gnuCLoS> webmin dont go thru reg http port
<tarzeau> kagemaro: tried opencubicplayer too?
<gnuCLoS> well i thought unless its doin other shit i dont kno wof :-D
<gnuCLoS> lol
<royel> gnuCLoS: but I'm not gonna argue this with you, myself I'm not one of those people :)
<unagi> is it possible to have the desktop icons sit on the right side automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> kagemaro: did you install the w32codecs?
<Enselic> unagi: rightclick on it and uncheck "lock to panel"
<kagemaro> Jack_Sparrow - I installed the 'restricted formats' package
<gnuCLoS> sorry if it seems like im tryin to argue.. as far as linux goes i still consider myself a complete newbee so id take ur advice i was jus givin some suggestions
<Enselic> unagi: then drag it
<MilitantPotato> How do I re-name a hard-drive?
<kagemaro> Is that the one?
<royel> gnuCLoS: no no, I maybe used the wrong word
<unagi> that doesnt automatically sit them on the right though Enselic
<unagi> and i dont mean on the panel
<Enselic> unagi: I see
<cristi> try changing the mount name from fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> kagemaro: SOunds like you dont have w32codecs....  It is easy.. read the link...
<coastermaster> is there any way to have Windows apps run in Ubuntu in their own windows (like when using Parallels on OS X)?
<royel> gnuCLoS: I'm in agreement with you, I closed up port 10k to anything outside my local lan when I used it, but then it kinda voids the reason for having a nice web tool
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<elmo40> WinAmp not running
<kagemaro> I've just installed opencubicplayer, but the word doesnt work as a command
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tinin> Hi, is there a way to change between virtual desktops by scrolling with the mouse-wheel on the desktop?
<unagi> anyone here an animator or compositor?
<kagemaro> Which link?
<n00b123> can anyone help me configure the internet connection in ubuntu
<Kilroo> Jack_Sparrow: That's certainly another option, but I wasn't planning on letting either OS write to the partition where the other lives. However, I'd gotten the impression that with the current levels to which they are supported, both mounting NTFS in Linux and mounting Ext3 in Windows are preferable to using Fat32 for shared data space these days.
<Jack_Sparrow> kagemaro: The one I just bought up with !mp3
<royel> gnuCLoS: the point of a web tool is to have the ability to admin from the web/remotely, but if your sitting right next to the machine, kinda seems silly using some web tool, other than it having some attractive gui feeling, I guess :)
<gnuCLoS> yea.. everything is open for my works static IP but i guess that goes out the window when its your laptop from a friends house or on vaca...
<kagemaro> Jack_Sparrow - there's 3 links
<roooss> hey
<kagemaro> I have 6 minutes before I have to get off for a while
<kagemaro> Is it something I can do with aptitude?
<Enselic> When I boot Ubuntu, I get at a promt that tells me to manually repair the file system manually. How would I umount everything so that I can perform the check?
<Jack_Sparrow> kagemaro: Only one says restricted formats..
<roooss> ive got a problem with my usb hard drive, i cant get write access to it
<jrib> roooss: what filesystem?
<kagemaro> I did what it says
<cristi> Is there a workaround for devices that i don't have drivers for Ubuntu. For example i used to use my CMDA mobile phone as a modem for internet back on windows. And there are no linux drivers.
<cristi> ?
<roooss> ntfs
<kagemaro> I unstalled the Ubuntu restricted extras package
<royel> roooss: check that you own the mount point as well
<roooss> its my friends
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > roooss (see the private message from ubotu)
<Absenth> what does this error mean when trying to mount using smbfs
<Absenth> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<hanasaki> when should the system use utc in the hardware clock and when not?
<coastermaster> has anyone had any experience doing the Seamless Virtualization with the method here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<Jack_Sparrow> kagemaro: Try this link..   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<nickrud> hanasaki, use it when you don't care much about your windows time being off
<roooss> its root
<kagemaro> Jack_Sparrow - they play fine, but the sound volume is very low
<kagemaro> Jack_Sparrow - less than 20% of what I get in Windows
<epistis> hey, i'm trying to install larry's bcm43xx patches on a 2.6.20-16-lowlatency kernel; the patches are designed for 2.6.20, will the effect be the same?
<hanasaki> ok.. nickrud what command will tell root to set based on utc?
<Jack_Sparrow> kagemaro: Have you checked your mixer settings
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: The text you gave me to make a backup and restore it have been cut out of the conversation.  Can you tell me the commands again?
<epistis> also, should I use patch -p1 or -p0?
<kagemaro> Jack_Sparrow - Yes, 100% pcm, 100% physical, 100% on JuK
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media -- /
<cristi>  Is there a workaround for devices that i don't have drivers for Ubuntu?? For example i used to use my CMDA mobile phone as a modem for internet back on windows. And there are no linux drivers.
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: that is the full backup
<nickrud> hanasaki, in /etc/defaults/rcS , set UTC=yes
<d2leo> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :)
<misstajah> Question: I have installed the nvidia-new drivers so I could run my Asus F3SC T7100/1GB/160GB SATA/DVD+-RW, but everytime my X tries to start, the computer reboots. why is that? :S
<eddie> Has anyone got 5 mins to help me out with a ssh server?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /                  Is the restore
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1             Saves the mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1                   restores the mbr
<conorkirkpatrick> Can anybody suggest a good music player that would be a good iTunes replacement for Linux?
<nickrud> hanasaki, then hwclock --set --date <date> --utc
<Branden> Hi there, can someone please help me, I get the following error when I "Make Congif" branden@ubuntu:~/IRC/eggdrop$ make config
<Branden> make: *** [config]  Error 126
<conorkirkpatrick> IS Amarok any good for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo:512 saves the partition info as well.. change that to 462 for just the boot info
<eddie> Rythmbox
<conorkirkpatrick> thnx
<conorkirkpatrick> I'll have a look
<gnuCLoS> yea rythmbox is very similar to itunes
<misstajah> banshee is pretty similar to iTunes
<gnuCLoS> iono if it syncs with an ipod though.. pretty sure it does
<misstajah> but i'm afraid it's openSuse only?
<conorkirkpatrick> iPod syncing is not required
<d2leo> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<conorkirkpatrick> Branden: The important error should be in your console further up, it will have something to do with a file not being found
<Jack_Sparrow> d2leo: You dont need the sudo su and cd / ifo again do you
<hanasaki> ok.. the date issue.. root typeing "date" returns the date as EDT but a user account returns as UTC where are the controls for this?
<WalterCool> hi there... someone know how fix a corrupted ext3 partition?
<Bic_1> I getting the error "You passed an undefined mode number Press <return> to see video modes available wait 30 seconds or press space to continue.  I believe the error is the "ro quiet splash vga=791  How do I fix this?
<MilitantPotato> Where is default:~/
<Branden> conorkirkpatrick - There are no errors before that error.
<dbrewer_rjr> i can't get soap to work on lamps fiesty, i added apt-get install php-soap, no dice
<gnuCLoS> is there any bluefish plugin for autocomplete??
<gnuCLoS> or anybody know when 2.0 is coming out.. supposed to have that feature..
<gnuCLoS> quanta is good.. but its not the greatest with gnome.. like browsing into your network directories directly from the program...
<WalterCool> someone know?
<MilitantPotato> Here's Default:~/.hubackup-data/ normally at?
<MilitantPotato> No idea Walter
<WalterCool> dems... thanks...
<gnuCLoS> dbrewer... did u check the php.ini
<coastermaster> is there a tutorial how to run Windows XP under qemu?
<vox754> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<coastermaster> thanks
<MilitantPotato> Were's Default:~/.hubackup-data/ normally at?
<gnuCLoS> dbrewer: sometimes after u install the package you still have to uncomment the line in the php.ini ... had to do the same for mysql even
<eddie> Does anyone know how to do connection sharing between ubuntu and ubuntu :S
<gnuCLoS> coast.. jus install virtualbox
<sky___> irc.criten.net
<xhaan> hey.. is there any way to ignore update notifications for a particular package?
<gnuCLoS> and boot ur (bootleg)  windows cd from in there...
<Kilroo> Out of curiosity, does anyone have any idea what's probably the most commonly used desktop environment under Ubuntu -other- than the ones it can come with?
<ayutlykzx> dnhkudwcu iniusb epomcaaeki wtlucnbnqe bkefoaobi cmdepuipupo okgipdka sqkabgnqule pnaociwimpp kmazdoozm cuegyyauor zetrabm jekoxyvte
<sgxzrn> ybiarg roupjeap ekraektaa yuiilawoat lhaiuejij hfmuna giuawedia uuubiegnlir dyaobounv auaeae
<peydjazieo> abqgoiqleu zeuawylob euwqfncoool vfzmsngusb azbodetajno ruqeogxrhz aouzneiiez tatogiriak vkubbeq pyedimui eitcokeruou oiipijibo iriaby
<cfoquu> zoabjqt peoojmmaim utegig onwiokadgyt olewimupvq uiosaor uizezo erkeer eqopdpo qiujuez jzixno hxielsu
<uuuyuzulaqu> guohhdn sapcnsew jecroupqai eeumcamvunp goagieib ioaeuuwwj uuavrirbuot yeelaw yolabkwxie queujeeoe
<qdoeghkofoe> fdomoav utzbiahh cyiucbwude bxeouu wakryqa ttymva xopaiunoxa uleoerk hiyhoooyo epocuwooiki kdizkb
<axzxuo> juprihgatm waxasefwajr qasropau lgboieid rnhsodluk kyiohi fouugwu auquhsxe gidhumqzo palpwpkera txioubypojw xsgqskad eesuxaajkn
<duuiifegqqr> vaazurivrqh qoifua eoovfekuca izdbusmenn oxfvoisiyi guaronwyyra iaoaviguo faaahoekh suayheeoaa ojisijl
<ouylsdnmxua> aivqsueia wubheeevu jxgiaahh uauuaepk oaludki noubou qakajv vjafftlw aieuodeubnl
<ofmeii> okxouucgy zraseaaqibs iuleimiaiy idaglxzjk zfjwotees vwsmnumzv nuseibxvjf ocirxf ycukutirw
<ewomhr> vvunedto muoonk beguniidxo utyoaujix iijdcxwjiou xurulf ufabuauwoqe tukpiuoohn iaiycxdxc baqzuegt tivsozi krioiezvwz
<rmvwwuirvez> capngdg oiukogzocru oeonaj dteaouiuia epeasaowty ioikjafxxn aaaihk lugeyghuku utfomaax uogqldkeoeo oaeeeboc
<vieouj> uruboix oeecullu amgizr uniqea peleotkra uncqdequa fjtiqi uifoojqc znouiv khiruoxpaul cjbauyua bmiascoi lcheixsj
<yiuyspoee> fooiicjug heayfoxbsv uaucmc mirtpul scijai ogezjb xazcwgzqe uekoxo eixxaco ucdrtzme tziuee lvcoeoe nycxheee
<abfioea> kebuiuouce unfyuxykbyc oaknxv jadzbmo teqdpqvxc iajaae ogiaeqva cuaoqua pgtiqhtiuog xiuzpaygea
<cqdjiow> rlwuixwa iedoawzeuo fdmyavxothu fnmgva iaicbo cspjawuyseu yikoirn rigkxabg utimuhsaof oazego mgkgvwv hshcvqpeoeq
<uaalnwiqqe> ekqhau yopmhoitf kidouo yepaohk qxbvyi hifueuubdds fxnutxw iiiwuazlnda wzwnrxyucq
<fqwijnlfgmn> xpiubsnon etcmaemfu taaaohuiacq nuiyxakou epoagd tliypieda temzoteoo pyijoeoljlo qypxzssu mqieeib puvtfu
<svdrzpu> wtichiet haaiiyagxp pguubu uzvaaoaweq kfirxa szzzlbh osfbcpza dbcbpujapq iqwolu uoauifua fenkwtr
<hoqauhoco> vewjnwoqo tkgotbuii iuszaunwftb imuanab labazko atdwuwxavy pexoaqkeyt iqtiae tjptxoeek obkraalos ojmupfzbud xruejfaao
<apgaevr> mapnoqovcel oexecxpnavp cejaxhngsol iywivtul asvlposq fosksqw qizfieesr yokiybi ooaocmqu wadbhf nafguajforu sfueol
<thykeii> aiirisyu autuyaafuul pmolho domxeexamu dqgamvisu oaueai mzczhlyinr cnxzmazihez irmopu
<tihvgboge> zekeuo eiwipiztio bocauigp xphrutpu umpliduoa lbhologi oagfpyjs tooawiep uaopin
<qjvqpaaf> fluotxu eluiiiu fewrwopi djbabkeuy ecciros jxlyxjda aotvjeduqei wxwmnaevij jaqlrbxgnsa vahkeaev eahxuaai eopazfnib hokcfo
<jglwkea> rfhibrugif lxjdxa uivrvca xaaoaapie imajddue duoisavga cwbhuv ifhgmo taaolf itsheze ajabaek alavmovau
<faouaqaibki> dimaeuazz uwzaxc juiiwepeiu aeqoafby kkavekuilom mneawuxfonc mbriayhnin qizuuwduux axzdpbnoywg
<aoqvcsbne> giomtallh gwxaowi uagdsx iouxdu uowiledi icjbcz tuiubaiozsa uwawiipsi uilgersb okmtaz
<sgxiokozeln> ygkeaaoaoi yrivcqo emdjiam hohipwn ecpuzxyqei sjbuagedxam missupuky krouennuva dbmwaahz janzcawpra scmrzpu
<axnfuzzda> eyzepln ariqkvuxu xgbjijwj myjpupj lmcabb hanoficuvb atootj joghetlemd eywborarg
<yoougvtbu> epfaodbde inksed xkuiujqz ueuqiz biuaruion ysuutfdemvh ijvejptousv akgsugpl soudieuiai maubmotx
<aucuxcoo> iasouevx llrsun aahzwi ieynaaosw ejddkaeureh vbfbmnmywfh wiakuxm smufaq gazhug imoutvws nfljictjly ujuomd akigwb
<foqyox> dqeqgesi yoiovoti dtohncxnfx eoevrlb iacefanr jmyflu ykgyilacu tzjzhwakio wawqos febonpu
<oxjdopu> iiwruui lhaaibpo qleree arofedu ojujoqiuan tlaeyiojcqf tazhlowhmg mpiyfuvv omfjqyrouix aqadoety
<qeouviu> yoodoztye ualuawpb rsvueiygorw umeqabot zogvqfroiy eroxao eimxbujq uuaamvfu ugaywfg dwgcetcwio bketeaoei
<opeguivx> yeabofwa yqnecofaa mazqepab ewhgtsyo untrdgfkow hemisbi ejohhvue fkoaoooev vquarr iefuusy uidminb azfwnau
<xcewouhi> zxeiexuelpt otdgveu okiymbeeaiy sfmmubo vagwlpodiui pbquhave eybfiis kichekcb cirihehw eiecjkosihe ynwiib
<xqwdomek> aawjmdgiip izissv yowdbixusuv lxakiuo dzeuaejp riuwqwtpimx xsircse iaabfa vbfidik uwoosuqowu lbnpzeoty caeazfumeub soxklxpuui
<dieeliusio> zoqzim lwiiaeeqdze avnknfm qjiwufqpcej pdguicwecif gkgpkuemcdm obhiol qokduj ixaimirot
<faadoe> oezitunawvq atoyei dcqktrnze iaapaoiluin pciokefws quscnud hrxaaiu qeixaojargo zufrfooaqub xsmqvaioecf
<enaiaupao> xzoawn yawkieiia wukgkae hevaeai sgauubqiper xocbjjhon anhtwkg luzjem lxetha iiaeel apejbvudglx
<uyyioobzl> tasahuumux ciyvabiueu eekikmr zypequc aayfengxueo nongurgs yxfojvoeaoy slaxkw athkbx
<baetxczidb> qospjxzl jjnuunuut fzulmjptgfd borizw zjadpuae gpojfeoykjf eolsxu rerpnzqa uhvdqyin ndvehdalaol iqhxkjbvkeg slxdzim
<numtooeeyni> ooaayishqeo kucgeuzrt yaivieuhf ucjncicfbe aezfadid iaouzqivlui adinemqtoea zluuof ajsaii bxkseunng umnyoee ewugtbuova keasii
<enovjd> kptqyqyyo yifzev peumvir ybwmwb uzvcdocuc cduiyiz ksuuju tagwubgm oibrrho jmqbkvfudd
<baleaori> upoyzif iourctkb wqwiii efaiiowcz titgjix gyewjdzeqvh zndnhghy askcqb auiotexufq pooykaisud qbtoaag aiwiecmago upecmfu
<afniuoa> aptiiw eeouvo eekuhjszeh wntwpkuto vptoqpr zkkwlfuueg zkudroeir yftioyassyv ubuede xpiiahjhmex ieefakuuewe ktaxfqoo
<ziwoau> yockodf zoioqd mnzkoiqok safcngo khixuozbfi zuzann feuthuuduw epnuyeouou ieqiuovq unsxjeluo judvrquk ecefivjv mjaeimvumei
<aiiiwhizwy> anysdywco xxaiztdcmd kakoojeuwfo weurfu avpoesiaec eilpatxulu frmioueaki ooqaox evbbiwo djvywzbruke kaiatuovue
<kuhyoyvaja> axtsruu xxcuaapaq wxucofulh avdaou iupaawim ovdunch akokxegplk svpuaujoe hlokje
<pgeipieimds> quviwhucgb qneiuftuiy raxesne frevaotev yvncymqea uecyadeip kiukdqtggxx hupcjeizea luaxubzep
<iquwxqadit> deoiorr fohrcrj uozhaemp woiuafeowcq ltvepuhia aeqrav agtraqagso tookzq edebkkm rasohohorvy tulzaiytpo
<bagqsla> uuydcau lhafzc ekjgyunyr tewbpmxf oimlatoe uawtaeh pluknaitesf ezipoymtus edfaaxdeo godsvs ecfuwegr uulwnoee mcekouxdcm
<mpsaspsnusj> jkpwioegene trbmayz cesmeq wyjeeijbs ajjegbinai ozipmoodvew jahhaixb eiinsos peundekogd ijiofqiyn
<qdoeghkofoe> zaqywxaiao kovicv qyroabsosa toxkoiomgu soeaae xkdmoi obgblaa ftraiazuy bicaaueas oycyafwai ngdllw riisfvuu
<axzxuo> uelizwjjy qehhugeq evceoatnew uirizyafufz uzqyhto woomhbu oireomu onubza irxoageh ntadiiuak equaso
<wxirqh> tiookp geprkomresk ezexdtasn uqbxozxu qufduszzroh ojfosnmosw bpeacu ynhbuet iuwbefek xicfoztia orethirlvle ewyiaam
<oaisoqeoh> lmejabim uouifao utarahzdjz qevoieamh gdoptomoi yipwesroeg zyijufy zjxtxjzej tkaioioqmxo uoauyguajbk iqioeg oqgqdmi eunrij
<ayutlykzx> zehjoa qalcwr ahjuzco zxopqjoc rpeutge awrqqecy xjnakcamdl doypvtgn wpyitj thiyeakn ihrreu bzbeabf
<ouylsdnmxua> yryqauoe qaoiin aovvluxeoms rnohylqxiq ukoyjemeju iaruyab yenyoe vbouvoaibd qbacozfqeam acffzkegua aeeeno ziliin maeeixrah
<peydjazieo> lgeyou edmaiqjime vulfaiaunk uaeihuk dmvunim mnfueo eeinmqwzhe epuqor eewumes
<uuuyuzulaqu> fmlzho niaiolegm omiasez ovelpn zykaaj xjtuowonu vfeuzdo ovwehhr llgbiavm msuarakmb tufmghhez uodziuyqjin
<duuiifegqqr> nyjuiorg fhwnxg uofhfsejw eaoeeyfae ooxmdzfs hdeauzik pbbipybp czudrx oaadlijc ydamiyx
<sgxiokozeln> nazceufupix edpixrhaj rmkspgi esivaw eekyzkf ixewvca wqroef qnrpfofo kaijqo qeewedomi
<vieouj> puguqwqqkep oaiiqkioe wfitiawade ebhkarcsi uhoneub odqwirw auagenjenkl ueigadr eucriei
<yiuyspoee> ulqxxuomeo dvddui oouuetsxwef fhujgx yeloawra ezpoepucpvf vhosyfu gnqseeueilu iecugiiinf eeexoadoa epnbuoxso zgiaotx
<hoqauhoco> nmlmoiea zikklathgyw snedafuofo qewawmouaoz qboiuclee ioejegu ucooidono leeflbuxkmu ueilpnza camsmiinv igmoikwgmov sloerroma
<sgxzrn> kembogbidu aimycaff xeoozqz gzgoxpbe bbaekyd oxdolu tesvflef wialapuuck bgvogu uvoorzeenor
<aoqvcsbne> ziyoithyooy ybszss neuppybub svmeea oqaidwb qeianduo rmooue vezfomooxap rxrbaixc oussauswab yirakcueoa
<srpkizkqffa> hbfoeaguj tsotuxzk uouiol ompjpiibia iucrveavxnf eknkwix hhosfxevfe yeyajwidagt ygzoymiapbo iirufackqvy
<fqwijnlfgmn> eaoooha pdoouoeqwx afbqgeahm bxocqfplo uaodoonmin heojhcapnai eiugwpgoeb vikhjteaedl xselifn huiirz ihugoij rjadoey
<abfioea> qgisuznhu harorsz uqcjapyo jtenqor qepzuucc utoeshdcuu cakzspu pyibegu dzgjpl
<uaalnwiqqe> vyoeve ijiagedaihj qniuxo pmdyaiqsh xctjyu pzqzljf vxhnvebsjnh jcjfvarvax xuouoiuqnmn
<yoougvtbu> udrhaaco zjetdgphi nkeaumkcau pafoxxcobf yalnouo uuopckaaug fxuwsxroi idbuhheks pmgjlcil pigtbecri
<apgaevr> wetikapip qnwohvfa jzauqd aqfqeqdqizg iiusooizycn uumknz seiran utgiaeftm smruzf bineeo foiwhkeioul yoosou
<thykeii> oiduuvfix pcfngbiz ienjhrvejxk uuounbhofv wpeuavj ceapeaiag aakvvn iupuboau iwimsouaooi
<axnfuzzda> encnxckyb gzymijeci alaeed yeqdepec atwetvnjcao mkrmeul igurul dlibskiapey evmokiehpze nxemui nqejldzyt uiprsxg exyepowk
<svdrzpu> glhfood inlollo fjlutixtiuu uvooir vocpxo aruzaxaoiuw qpoklz iapoiihttoi uerisgvz qizeestu caohuu wazautui
<oxjdopu> txogewvrsk csgqofoeso aubmvj cxaijpgd onyisejanja aqaaxa eipmsdghbue abnoou uaueule cqmlso ziwrdeiex
<faouaqaibki> dgeogbsglo kofarheueo cxusueg nkynjubw zogiwom fanagox yoplgcaems oodyie poxxtotzwly pmotsun ihjoxbzwqmi ooomwgao
<qeouviu> sephxm davseuti oeuwxbus haeeirzowu fcmpbfioal euhsebtp muuakrcyom kgeiiioio aispwyignhi
<foqyox> aiououvlkpf ueijdi mlewuiyug aukxmdevj ostxoepyeuk sokigxevuyo xeakbay ecfnhwysi pduiemco qllxeegji zqyyifudol rqaidau
<uyyioobzl> awwziohvoo wtlavmbwo iuaqwii zbqnvsdo tudotuis aiufiinymo cmuxpexras qeeniilu xuiqyuhfu
<xcewouhi> eoefaiwb iwvsbbaie rcaeetvetu epoaqkgck oeojnew aovwsmxua staoee oiooyy autajygqke feiima iesmasiixj aeeiua pathloqjuzo
<ewomhr> kkxkzopmg pnoeriueu idimrunm undonfoeoav zdhmthusnsu euehurm aiovpz nqoupeb jmuopt lvafblaoly
<faadoe> dgoblr ausarreeee unoviae rpurwadkja rqrmyzwm vquugnik gaikicaiiyr oiruoxeuk djnvig tqhagxij bvucquio gulzekmmpd prfuiisoei
<rmvwwuirvez> rdoiqruncj enxwbm aiwxuutiwco ffajuhmniix moaaesjpaau puoacoopmeo gaytudkm enaekx qtmejciuus
<enaiaupao> nfabnunuaov hxozcozbkyt tuilmzsc noqhirqjm uyaxaqulxe aeiuob iecuoadiut ixtiqbna iieenuzm inyoupwqfz qvosixoegpw
<numtooeeyni> enupesenvfe xjpvepeh npoqgihps jeoqaenxezc qdfbceam fudzejn gqmujirhajq ojzauapfo huwgvncoq baqemexaiy iebrdoxaimz keecuguyur nxuweiljjrt
<baetxczidb> icaafnab jihwixu bqeomxusiu qgaicuex qulikevrjo zsuyrat zlotxxylaww xzhvfkulib ltxypeppi dltuexae quudcpqa debtdxnijxf
<enovjd> oduawp oijjpa wlrxioxi jqooejgamoy tzrovugez obecuishg ivrgxlq nzyheeq xisgunkia kuwwipu odqwrwnyoc
<baleaori> uicoxn johyeedbgoz lkmkpejn rdtiuubuy wpclirg tvacicfaa aivostdxbdu iaiispsbau meogucaa
<kuhyoyvaja> lljtap khyxbibqfco qxvessozyua uhuvug bzedwop gsieiea wdluik gwbeaks aihiodmoi vihqdercuoz eebsqeiinnu ovhuttnizsr aogpldiee
<nwakwjgsmxa> gaklieze hojtzeei bkpeje emcgcotervn wibwrlmuplt unensuu qzeoztoo ugepopfli enbjicng lesigaaqmb
<aiiiwhizwy> mxaixziftey geoyeankeo qizuqofcha iuooeeeg bicisfzkaoz wufhwktc xlfvoyo cvnymae ipvueqabu qfkikdd dgurunq ewsenainrp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ovufvau> bagialfhiqo eeemepuh lcxewjiops uuoowenoo uajvgmr aujaouroi kpilhi omeijloryr zcoxvuy
<iayaayit> cbqakvbzyi qdwyvlkohoi xfnecextk kgteooabk aeztrxekbrw luoideqa natmihfusk lewaseiomqa bbddqqpiao jibgezilv mooioqzya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ickpruaj> fzhorkic ovegulemf izwdnlz emyiuej jxiiel leeeogcwr dyavgbpstzu qongifkqoo aaoeeee mdoueerursk oozlfonk
<kexzgusei> iveikug uaxiukygou zvnfekk irjegobel ioueatle vqrinotyu jyztzqq eaenuekyoy dfaqazclsa
<tmnuteg> azheuvnhois ltarnugxi orjcitm riamago gcuoagqaa tlaxeo egaoousz gxikocuaeo nauameua opgamxvlde eaifoxye uenewihriew ptgqoxouau
<efrzbsasu> ibpsodozebr xaluikmdsi ciffqu iruuoxxr atnmaey izoxixhnm pocelnfsb iseyia oiauxuouphv gzjpwfsqnav
<suqyapugum> zcouhdk rgbiepg leefcgji jfxpwatdp uehbmehyoyo omvkpiah vtljcuipku naeoec ahofoaebuuf rewuct
<puyaox> oknhbn ojbaop dliohefs wizucatjov hpargdhx ripteyt bqozioo cuiior uyexutaeu bdrfesubyo radoacry wmaeiogp ctieowyqcic
<tosoyq> yugmxaqilu nbllskpv boovgkpwf nbucouebae etdomvi vaalrk daxnoeiys iaeiknaexor muzybiau ueunuyvaqj acqceeqln
<nueirg> eeatviga aauinerudm dowuvik mswmuxo pucodpmeigi sqzkgjdub crbuca uitjuiqii xixomltysqo srjkawli
<doswdcsol> nyixzpaxrzb iuyowetjpyt opgeokeam dpysice pebujlaia aqaeltrbuzu avuqob ppoztfin gblfiluyou bxehbg ssntvjoeixo
<vpislerp> vxyoeudl cdiooxs kygkcczhwe eoitki oguaeo rhukwa rzgvkyva bodaiuiiet etavohposf aeeupozoi ecufesva
<roeziiovbuo> jxyeluvwsei raouysz gjegcgi shexaef eteitmzba ezigodma rhopqzwuen xgnoygy jowciryuxu iexeevo
<aehujqwnojd> euoagwoo ncobzfzg cfixds uusbpuu aiifnvawu cglfaidjs vdumbuaxtia iiakglagsa ewdaapo
<vmaixs> vdtoiuw xlisoaqgylk ohgujoiana iekidnlilo goauebbtoz oieekc eoiboieg nzaiuy vthaakdooba wrwqruuues euanro rxhgunt
<maoeigou> rseiwio iaguaue bqxcniisaiu eaieomqefx ybzxaia vzeooirnty ioozkeuucr hfaefook kcicnbt bofmooas
<vpsker> ocovpei ukntaqreuqi xzujxi cgnlebu ryeuumilyea aizyudrovuz eaienu ebqkooihvh qdhgqetrij eaatmxr
<dzzsya> kwidsru xiaioyhy hrltyob spjcxhaudpe xejluuoz euybom ohdixbut boupeuwgu uuvrrd uxkeyjk tfchsusoo
<horjzutio> uobustkzai eoeamzitlf xqqrwls ojnewcg surclrs ktbeqxag fymrjpqy qoboiiiw lrpggcaogu aiushzot
<ahpwolf> zoadpccaruk kiullbzp mvrlwk eukmez gairgun sombhidro uygqligateo aessgkmufl hzkxlyxubwm zihguyui ofmochaj hadivevpse
<pgeipieimds> bgarai gzqnhsu vdwpvllfpee ukiiaanoa pxtcdhon rmiryfiux xceofaye itleemthagb iegfbwavsjo
<iquwxqadit> nqzieop iuiiriryme oxavqwdtznc oxrjqe wmypeeeeg ijlpbsuupk etzxuuonu rcesmlcu cewewp iugzuey upeecbvgyii
<bagqsla> fzzraloosu ibxgaaoi iaevdfne fesnih hfufuj malpvzvu onwqbf fiotih uifrmozayoh ruimbereiei ooaowmvrzu imopufm
<qdoeghkofoe> nhbhmooxn phicale uaaahs jiopaqruoxu mliopduzlu izenaeino eelopqauo fxoaiwso etpeuaixciu iavhmmr fjpplt otauei
<axzxuo> tneokl nujmejcyn dueiuuuegi oheuepe zhipec vagyewqiel abbayiveabv ivuzjgnvh soukege unqaooaoqv dieieuuoqnu aeuvgo
<ayutlykzx> ibofbzal bivjfijomoi rajyhuie maougnabi ijaroa guozekghuai eitcooue xceaasexo ytsuigontab pivevtieua
<peydjazieo> lkixrbd csybmoghjni iulmnqyiier inehlxsb bkeswkawd ijjheew ckncjiljgte rwvutiphelt ieixljcku yjvfqe uetcaaxkure ndvuecsrvh xoizoujgegd
<sgxzrn> rtowhpe rjyjsrfoeg eifukg evexca forhwkauia ruafifu liilqgo kiauou tclhdeuwooz mgmadhf eaeseeee
<ewomhr> fjaiapkavi tkelqr jslueoie hiuzhjz cguzehuw rrqiobakab oegovejwwv itiaycplyup lmewbc tettotu deitgnx vaudcduju
<rmvwwuirvez> jioebejl uggkziwny wuaicamsolr aruidmuo sqphut dmgoeu zbechxovcp hhwiniptj eiyuqiciplz ifusej efewttvlui
<oaisoqeoh> fcojcuhu iqimay acuxsxserqj kuojioap rxxvnp aogrmdqoecx ugnesiiuz veiuaqwe oifecqeeuek tskmtqyp euuselxbn aojihaueoks dyillm
<nwakwjgsmxa> uhpfwzvnak xofpior zomguhiy eovusie xdbhpukqp kfoooehvi octnespuu nftzbluzb whrbkaiqui betqxrz aaoraymkqro asraen furzpalvtl
<ouylsdnmxua> gqloeoyf uboduhku oogaavu uuuiuu ausufcuuzz uizifyt ymoipsepeoe gtouchau uhadeulef alofiala
<uuuyuzulaqu> jnuoaai gataajfasv ukiwhnqei mcavgr aobjwu oiazferxu jtqiveaqkc usrcuvef viwjpibu tufhuoa
<abfioea> booyzoyakj iynkuykeaa evoilt robzbykmle irdhnnpeo etuuma akulrieexq okoeorimapi aifxuuewikd gdlugatiomu eusozs fhgekqagut nyduzdh
<uaalnwiqqe> uiiosbwv cpaznwe lclexaizdyu duyegzq aqepouwtz dayaaenren upaukbl ocaavzaf ezmdrercwje
<duuiifegqqr> ahpedpg buaocwcht wdthonk caujeaonxe ayabyepdteq nithocewe oeaoux ojsldisktp jrqnnxilpop febjioiie iiazfim tnpcitlrbcw iabderwobks
<sgxiokozeln> ciuoukauq oxejpedtubt ixiulen okrleao ponieawmkrv ocyerxnnrd ieabhoxav hoyeagdjg eiltlower nvgrgoa
<aoqvcsbne> efuijydwoi pivwhjchra hmieieae azmgmooouu iuzraugro zzncfoffko lhcsmavcuya ogriqmuvapm snawbevi leurkr vxoriolpup ozihqin
<yoougvtbu> ueebgi auowuu jtwoqoeife oeiosz lgmwoyp udastx oeqebws euihmeiu uyoivrafo
<apgaevr> uxawzejsa abasdvbpxc xaooornlw hoyeewo cbimxiew juyfeoa yapiocei dcsvue awufplinel kxbfnii licguc yeuokcahu ahcdnfuvu
<faadoe> aabaogiaioo pigrtekys kqiigufsucf xuddag qtokevpr ooamfygorfk atjbtlmruca gupyvn bsqeucwfvh
<oxjdopu> kejtokqsgo ligrpqljzie mlfywsioyl dolwuxf ifdiyuds sepdkcq atuhjsrx elpjsr bijidbeuda iwgwlojpveq eevokyxkadg
<fqwijnlfgmn> ycaoba xaonxtef mzwunwr suwartvo giueralo atrwhoii yhodameca wakgokva mgnkejwxxpk ptment qedoiy
<thykeii> zjgoyz axxctpe rbhepiad zkmnwzz iaiechrdney flpeqjs hoileiiqaq egcaalta pvkkeovaem
<axnfuzzda> fpzdpj eouorykn vreadd eqelitfiley dueoeu taggdqzkwa xuiusv teimuiaj iissmg
<numtooeeyni> oeoeeiha lfgskxiqsla codmrbmlub npswrr hzllkazuxm ihwaaeu gzqaflb eetzra ibuzqed oepdlsiurio iixcolrno lapxohlaiai boiaej
<xcewouhi> qrirsauod pajrzbpi kgalczcae acoeoxkfuu tatdju eiveociha vaguvcg teihrxlem pwkimqieer ookbgow utzkyhuupr
<enaiaupao> swokai magnxwmsh leujiiqh fuibrc gwjevjbr iygcpiui aahahi ctobuea mvtyseopb
<foqyox> uomaahllti upyman cotunimv ujpsuiilih pwupgl flcqeqeiqp jmuquoenmia qeyahuo uokotipp
<vieouj> encbiunv zeinpupf ebeiovps gletdr nmaskn xjiloueq ioaioox lfjhptvzuaf xatejgx jiirixauuhq
<baetxczidb> zmaivot xpvmuszeo quqeuvwhu cuavuowvv eqeueasieo jwozio aowbyualdi iccouyrdnb ppoubiexwo duawbicb
<yiuyspoee> ujoftzbcfls ebaoeczd tcgpzeifays pdoonu tlglomeu rkydfvkjwo khkkjmavcu eueuomro roilduf doboea liuyibsjy agihih shfaoxuex
<uyyioobzl> osjuvjuza qcbxni uacinajueea lozoerie xkjgsiegn ogopegga hfgoyhuufog ziubsolzx kdopoyaaeok nvaoik fbixapdhn
<svdrzpu> iqyoiu lmojximxio yaouqoiee acemab muioposuhr xalaaogaw sfuieu svheugeezg enyucc
<hoqauhoco> tzcfoeazu oveilbilxud uanuiv vouoyaoi iqtvdaalajj taiikslo fiwrmij igegxfy zstauotiaba
<baleaori> klaauao ymftohaoko efijioqj nvdakw uxalogbej hwdekovxxx hoaiwooyv vuzvaa jfeimuooc ejkcwcf iyazqeqnfwa
<kuhyoyvaja> gaclrug oeiyfla ilaekpuqfcu pxupoodst zouyzpv qmycgwu qifzmto uliayowd qmhahr pzqukuib gtitueg vslnychjb rinxreuahu
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
<hurt> wtf
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Anlar> before that.. someone was asking for something ummm
<WalterCool> wtf x2
<cables> I missed a bot invasion? Damn.
<ianmcorvidae> Wow.
<PriceChild> Everyone please be patient, no need to go "what was that?" etc.
<Madkiss> jesus
<Ghaddafi> lol
<hurt> good stuff
<Anlar> Kilroo: No idea, after Gnome and KDE there is a multitude of marginal environments.. e17, xfce likely the most common of those
<xhaan> anyways.. lol.. is there any way to ignore update notifications for a particular package?
<Anlar> PriceChild: omg what are YOU :O
<Anlar> erm ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<hurt> test
<Kilroo> Anlar: considering that Xubuntu is what I'm probably going to install, I was including Xfce as one of the ones it can come with. :) But thanks.
<gnuCLoS> fluxbox is great too but not as easy to use
<Kilroo> Xfce sounded the easiest to get used to for someone accustomed to my Litestep theme.
<misstajah> Question: I have installed the nvidia-new drivers so I could run my Asus F3SC T7100/1GB/160GB SATA/DVD+-RW, but everytime my X tries to start, the computer reboots. why is that? :S
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Maurel> Hi I just installed ubuntu server (feisty) and I want access to unstable packages (asterisk to be precise). What repository should I add to sources.list to achieve this, please?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<cables> Why do the default permissions for home folders allow "Others" privileges to "Access files"?
<gnuCLoS> sorry.. its easy to use.. harder to configure**
<Anlar> Kilroo: I guess e17 :) It's reasonably stable, but lacks still a lot and it's unfinished.. you notice that when you for instance right click a window title bar and get ALL the possible stuff listed :) it's horrible usability in some places.. but it's the one that has got great promise
<Scunizi> I've got a spare drive I can't write to without sudo. Fstab shows /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ext3 rw,user 0 1. Any suggestions on a fix
<J-_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30379/ any ideas?
<vox754> Scunizi, check the permissions of the mount point /media/hda1 with "ls -l /media/hda1" change it to your user.
<vox754> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<gnuCLoS> for mythtv.. does the server acctually stream the video to the front end.. or does the front end play videos and the server jsu do the recording?? i dont get how it works.. like how would i run 1 myth tv server with 2 or 3 clients (tvs) so they can all access the same content...
<gnuCLoS> ?*
<Scunizi> vox754, thanks.. how do I make an effective change? Is that in fstab or using chown? What's the syntax?
<gnuCLoS> videos/live tv
<solveai> I just installed ubuntu server. How do I tell it to use mirrors.kernel.org to get stuff instead of the cdrom?
<cables> gnuCLoS, I don't have any experience with Myth, but I'd assume that the clients do everything but the storage, and the server does the storage. However, it's probably pretty flexible... I'd guess that you could set up the server to do the recording off of the wire and have the clients tell it what to record.
<FreeFull> gnuCLoS, ask at #mythtv-users
<vox754> Scunizi, I guess the ubotu factoid above has the answer. Also, try in the fstab adding in the options  "default,rw,user"
<jrib> solveai: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, comment the cdrom and do 'sudo apt-get update'
<solveai> got it; thanks
<Scunizi> vox754, thanks I'll try
<conorkirkpatrick> Is there anyway that I can change the resolution that my screensaver runs at?
<max01> when you do apt-get update doesnt that just update the apt list?
<solveai> what tool should I use to setup iptables rules on ubuntu? (I have the iptables rules I wnat already, i just wnat iptables-restore < blah .. to be run every tim eon startup)
<max01> how do you get it to install all the updates?
<solveai> is lighttpd a secure webserver to use?
<conorkirkpatrick> Is there anyway that I can change the resolution that my screensaver runs at?
<Solidays> So I'm resorting to running a live CD for a week
<g0dd3ss> i can anybody help I think i broke beryl, well it's not starting properly like it's sposed to, i only see the corners of the titlebars and the cube thing doesnt work
<Solidays> Tell me, is there any easy way to save settings to a USB stick?
<vox754> conorkirkpatrick, no.    And please do not repeat.
<gnuCLoS> cables & free thnxx
<conorkirkpatrick> vox754: soz
<MilitantPotato> meh
<vox754> Solidays, what exactly do you want. I think the Knoppix live CD would more useful for that.
<MilitantPotato> its in home/militantpotato/.hubackup-data
<MilitantPotato> but going to home, or militantpotato doesn't show it
<Solidays> I just want to carry on using Ubuntu while my laptop's having it's LCD hinges repaired
<Solidays> I wanted to boot directly off my laptop HDD but apparently that isn't possible with a clean install
<dropety> hi, i'm trying... md5sum /dev/scd0 but get an i/o error. how do I check the DVD md5sum?
<Solidays> I only have a 1GB USB stick so it's not really up for running Ubuntu off of it
<CheesyMonkey> MilitantPotato, ctrl + h in nautilus :)
<MilitantPotato> CheesyMonkey: You're my Hero.
<MilitantPotato> I was going insane.
<wastedfluid> ubuntu 7.04 fiesty here.  i left my wireless networks range.. where it couldn't find the network anymore, and i brought it back home.. and now my laptop cannot find my normal wireless networking.  i know the ssid is still broadcasting because my xp laptop picks it up.  any ideas??
<gnuCLoS> Soliday.. u tried knopix?
<MilitantPotato> Shows hidden folders I take it?
<Solidays> Nope
<vox754> Solidays, I'm confused. Did you take out the laptop hard drive?
<Solidays> Yep
<CheesyMonkey> MilitantPotato, yep
<Solidays> It came with a 40gig HDD which I replaced with a 100gig HDD
<MilitantPotato> lets hope i can move it
<Solidays> Ubuntu's on the 100gig one and now it's going in for repair I switched the 40gig one back in
<dropety> dd if=/dev/scd0 | md5sum fails too; Any suggestions?
<gnuCLoS> Knoppix should be able to run off usb.. but you can def boot it off cd..
<gnuCLoS> ubuntu live cds also..
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody know how I can view the shared folder from my Windoze computers? (I am on the network with them)
<CheesyMonkey> !samba | conorkirkpatrick
<ubotu> conorkirkpatrick: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Solidays> I know I can run Ubuntu off of the live CD
<Solidays> The thing about that is I'm stuck with the programs that are installed on the live CD, right?
<gnuCLoS> conor: Places > Network
<gnuCLoS> oo.. yes soliday...
<wastedfluid> anyone know of a way to restart the networking applet .. so it'll refresh networks?? it's not picking up my normal network..
<Solidays> Solidays is a take off of Holidays >_>
<Polygon89> Can someone point me to a script or some website with instructions on how to convert youtube .flv files to a format like ogg theora or xvid?
<Solidays> Sol is the nick I use on another server. So the nick isn't as weird as it looks
<Polygon89> that works and doesnt give me staticy sound?
<FreeFull> Polygon89, why do you want to convert? They should work fine...
<Solidays> The thing about using the live CD is I won't have programs like VLC, WINE, etc.
<Polygon89> FreeFull, one i cant skip through the songs, two half of the time .flv videos lockup mplayer, three i really dont wnat to have to install a flv player on every computer in my house
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<gnuCLoS> soliday im not sure there is a way to do what you are saying besides creating your own live cd so it has the apps and settings you want..
<vox754> Solidays, Knoppix was specially designed as a Live CD so it has numerous applications installed. Maybe you could try it.     And that about your nickname is off topic.
<MilitantPotato> no way my backup is only 17 megs
<Solidays> Alright vox754. I'll take a look, thanks.
<Cubey> is there a way to edit the settings for urgent hints?
<vox754> Solidays, I think wine is included, VLC not sure. But Knoppix is also based on Debian, like Ubuntu. So I suspect you'll find it familiar. It includes Gnome, KDE, and other desktop managers.
<FreeFull> Polygon89, it's possible to convert using ffmpeg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Polygon89> FreeFull, i tried using ffmpeg2theora and the video converts fine but the sound is all static-y
<turt1e> Hi all,  does anyone have a web link to a page explaining what is different about Fiesty vs Edgy
<syntux> if I have some custom aliases and functions in .bashrc do I have to 'source .bashrc' every login ?
<turt1e> having a hard time locating release notes on ubuntu's site
<jrib> syntux: no
<syntux> jrib, so maybe each time I add new alias, function ?
<gesker> Anyone having difficulty downloading the ubuntu-xen-package in feisty?
<jimcooncat> I'm buying a UPS -- APC or Tripp Lite? Will they shut down Ubuntu through USB?
<Sayeh> Hey somebody knows why all the program you have installed while using ununtu live cd isent there when you restart /:
<jrib> syntux: yeah, anytime you modify .bashrc because .bashrc only gets read when you start the terminal
<jacknn> Anyone can help with HP network printing using jetDirect?
<bruenig> Sayeh, because it is a live cd and nothing is being saved to disk
<syntux> jrib, ah cool, thanks :-)
<koki> guys
<jimcooncat> jacknn, I got it working
<koki> card GeForce 6200 FX
<koisoooo> hi. how do i make services such as ssh to stop loading during boot?
<koki> is it 6 series
<koki> or FX series
<koki> codename is N6200
<Solidays> Neither the CD or the DVD version includes VLC :(
<MilitantPotato> Sayeh: It's all running in ram, it gets cleared when you reboot.  If you do an install it works
<syntux> any idea how display file permissions in number with ls -l ?
<jacknn> jimcooncat, please help... I've been at it for days now.
<MilitantPotato> Solidays: go too Add/Remove under applications, type in VLC
<Solidays> On a live CD?
<jacknn> Jimbob, I've got the printer on a desktop (server machine).
<Sayeh> okay thanks Militantpotato
<Sayeh> how do i install ?
<MilitantPotato> yea Soliday, you can download it :)
<Solidays> I thought Live CDs didn't allow you to install things on them
<bruenig> syntux, you can't just glance at it and convert?
<Jimbob> eh?
<Solidays> I feel stupid now
<Sayeh> isent ubuntu only a live cd
<Sayeh> ?
<MilitantPotato> Mmm you might be able to bundle programs on the live CD?
<syntux> bruenig, why I can't?
<jacknn> Jimbob, sorry, it was for jimcooncat
<MilitantPotato> I ment install it to your hard drive :)
<syntux> Sayeh, no, it's live and install
<bruenig> Sayeh, no, see that button on the desktop that says install
<Solidays> oh
<Sayeh> yeah :)
<jacknn> jimcooncat, I've got the printer on my desktop (server machine).
<jimcooncat> jacknn, I have a Color-Laserjet-3600. Connection: Network Printer, HP JetDirect, Host: 10.0.0.20 (manual setup on printer lcd), Port: 9100
<Jimbob> np :) lol
<Solidays> Gah
<Sayeh> i try that thanks
<bruenig> syntux, no I mean, what is the point, can't you read the permissions and quickly convert to octal
<Solidays> I'll work something out
<Solidays> Thanks for your help
<jimcooncat> jacknn, I thought you meant a standalone printer, not hooked to pc
<uga> btw, found the response here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav/+bug/117988
<uga> Fixes slow load times seen in earlier 09.x versions"
<jacknn> jimcooncat, what I think I need and don't know how to get is the printer's IP. Do I need it? How to get it?
<uga> where are those packs meant to go? 0.90.3
<jrib> syntux: you can use 'stat' if you want
<uga> aren't bugfixes ported to stable versions?
<bruenig> uga, why are you using clamav
<Sayeh> nothing happens when i press the install button /:
<syntux> bruenig, no, I'm not fluent at it else I wouldnt think of that
<jimcooncat> jacknn, first, how do you have wiring hooked up?
<uga> bruenig: what should I be using instead
<syntux> jrib, yeah I know but having numbers with ls -l is useful
<bruenig> syntux, do you understand how the numbers work?
<bruenig> uga, nothing
<jrib> syntux: why?
<bruenig> uga, unless you are hosting windows boxes
<uga> bruenig: ever heard of wine?
<jacknn> jimcooncat, OK. printer Deskjet 5740 hooked up to PC, server machine. Then, laptop, in a network with the PC Can ping the PC, can surf with the laptop...
<bruenig> uga, wine is contained in a directory, nothing gets out of that directory
<syntux> bruenig, not all but hmm, where can I read about the text and numbers
<uga> bruenig: so what. I don't want that dir to get infected
<syntux> jrib, i just find it easier.
<bruenig> syntux, I read somewhere once that was very helpful but do you know binary?
<uga> bruenig: and I don't want to forward this stuff to any friend if it's infected
<bruenig> uga, I doubt clamav even deals with wine
* vox754 wants to install Windows virus with wine
<uga> bruenig: clamav deals with windows executables
<jacknn> jimcooncat, how did you get the printer's IP (10.0...)?
<uga> bruenig: and wine does too
<gnuCLoS> i luv this Gnu/linux way of doing things.. there was NEVER any type of windows chat or channel you could go to and get so many people that will actually try to help
<syntux> bruenig, no but I'd love to learn.
<gnuCLoS> lol @ installing a virus with wine
<CheesyMonkey> gnuCLoS, im afriad there was ..... ##windows =)
<savetheWorld> gnuCLoS: Well there is, but .. (grins) its hosted on freenode - a Linux oriented netwrok.. :-)
<uga> gnuCLoS: there's certain stuff that is worth scanning before running under wine. And I bet you know those cases ;)
<jimcooncat> jacknn, I don't know then, my physical connection is ethernet cable
<bruenig> syntux, ok well decimal which you are probably familiar with counts up to 9, then starts over at 0, well binary is like that except it counts up to 1 and then starts over at 0
<Allex> can anyone tell me what directory xorg.conf has?
<unagi> /etc/X11 Allex
<jimcooncat> jacknn, do you have an ethernet cable running straight from the printer to the server?
<Allex> tnx
<unagi> np
<bruenig> syntux, so it goes 0 1 10 11 100 101 110 111 1000
<fumo> hi, how can I install a package without installing its dependencies?
<gnuCLoS> lol i never used wine.. the whole point i switched to linux is so i wont have to use windows apps anymore
<uga> gnuCLoS: rather than worrying about my box, it's about not forwarding it to any windows users
<gnuCLoS> haha
<bruenig> syntux, once you get to one you carry over
<jvolkman> freenode.net isn't linux-oriented, just open software oriented
<jacknn> jimcooncat, no, it's a USB cable, I think our setup is the same, except for this detail, which doesn't affect the question.
<unagi> why would you want to do that fumo
<bruenig> syntux, does that make sense?
<valdyn> fumo: not.
<surviver> what s the command to reconfigure x?
<jrib> !xconfig > surviver (see the private message from ubotu)
<gnuCLoS> uga what r u talking about?? sorry i dont know how we even got into this convo
<uga> gnuCLoS: well, unfortunately there's still proprietary software that is required for certain operations on devices and gadgets
<gnuCLoS> lol
<unagi> i finally wrote a series of scripts to do what i wanted bruenig
<fumo> unagi: I want emacs-goodies, I build emacs from cvs
<jimcooncat> jacknn, sorry, I can't help -- I don't know how you'd set up an IP address if it's hooked up with USB
<syntux> bruenig, lol not much
<gnuCLoS> have u tried virtualbox.. install xp in that and then whatever windows apps u wanna run from there??
<dbrewer> I have a question regarding PHP and Ubuntu servers... I have an ubuntu dapper server (providing PHP 5.1.2) which I need to upgrade to PHP 5.2.3.  What is the most pain-free way to accomplish this?  I've tried using the dotdeb repositories but ran into dependency hell (not surprisingly).  I also tried using prevu to backport 5.2.3 from gutsy to dapper, but I can't get the prevu-init step to complete...
<jacknn> jimcooncat, how did you find yours (10.0...), or is it that you have a printer server gizmo?
<uga> gnuCLoS: the root was... ubuntu's clamav is real slow for some strange reason (1 min and half to scan .bashrc!). There's a bugfix I believe, but it's not backported it seems
<uga> to stable versions
<surviver> jrib, thx :)
<bruenig> syntux, it took me a while to get it, you are used to counting up from 1 to 9, and then starting back over at 0 right?
<jimcooncat> jacknn, my print server is inside the printer
<dbrewer> Next step would be to compile from source but I was hoping to avoid that since I'll have to do this on several servers.
<syntux> bruenig, right
<gnuCLoS> uga: clamav is slow  even in windows though...
<uga> gnuCLoS: so instead of getting a response, I get a "wtf do youw ant clamav for" ;)
<Sayeh> How much space does the install version of ubuntu fill ?
<jacknn> jimcooncat, OK, and how do you get the printer's IP address then?
<phaidros> hi, anybody pulseaudio with skype 1.4 (no oss, just alsa) running ??
<CheesyMonkey> Well most people dont think about anti virus on linux cause theres no real point for most of us
<uga> gnuCLoS: 1 minute and half to scan a single 4kB file??? that's not slow, that's a  186 at 1MHz ;M)
<jimcooncat> jacknn, the default IP can be viewed from the printer's LCD
<phaidros> CheesyMonkey: on servers there is :)
<gnuCLoS> well i havent seen your question.. i was joking about installing a virus using wine.. i would assume though u could use clamav like on an email server so ur windows clients dont get win viruses
<CheesyMonkey> phaidros, 'for most of us'
<uga> gnuCLoS: it only happens under my ubuntu box. gentoo boxes never had that issue
<Sayeh> is the istall ubunto version 66 GB big :O
<uga> it's this clamav pack
<jacknn> jimcooncat, Oh I see. I don't *have* an LCD...
<jacknn> Oh, well. BTW, how do you make your lines red?
<phaidros> Sayeh: what?
<jimcooncat> jacknn, then maybe it's not a jetdirect, just a USB connected printer
<jimcooncat> jacknn, can you print from the server?
<Sayeh> i will install ubuntu but i says that its 66 GB big
<bruenig> syntux, well instead of starting over at 9, you start over at 1, so here is decimal side by side with binary 0 = 0, 1 = 1, 2 = 10, 3  == 11, 4 == 100, 5 = 101, 6 = 110, 7 = 111
<Sayeh> it *
<gnuCLoS> hmm.. and removing and installing it again didnt do anything?
<MilitantPotato> sayeh, you'll need a 512-2.5gb swap partition
<MilitantPotato> aswell as a linux partition around 5-10gb set to /
<Sayeh> what does partition mean ?
<uga> gnuCLoS: I'll give it a try. uhm... I only practised reinstallations on windows so far. Never had to reinstall anything on linux to make it work ;))
<jacknn> jimcooncat, Yes I can print from the server. As to jetDirect, I've seen it as being the protocol to use with my machine. It's pathetic, I've been at it for days, on the forums and here. It should be simpler... but there it is.
<Allex> does anyone know how to log in as root in xubuntu? i get a message saying the administrator can not log in via the loginscreen @ startup?
<uga> gnuCLoS: should I also reboot after installing??? =)))
<gnuCLoS> yea..?? give it a try..
<jrib> !root > Allex (see the private message from ubotu)
<gnuCLoS> i never used clam in ubuntu
<jimcooncat> jacknn, you need to skip the jetdirect idea then. Share your printer with CUPS (for linux clients) and SAMBA (for windows clients)
<gnuCLoS> had it on my win machine for a while and it took HOURS to scan
<uga> gnuCLoS: the "reboot" comment was meant to be a joke... :P
<uga> (a windows joke)
<MilitantPotato> Sayeh http://searchstorage.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid5_gci212750,00.html
<gnuCLoS> lol..
<HelpMe> Hi
<HelpMe> I'm having a problem
<vox754> Sayeh, you really need to understand some concepts before you install. Otherwise you'll end up borking your current installation, and that will make you very sad.
<syntux> bruenig, didn't get it :(
<gnuCLoS> u kno i still try that sometimes
<syntux> bruenig,  how are you counting it ?
<CheesyMonkey> !helpme | HelpMe
<gnuCLoS> old habit
<gnuCLoS> hah
<ubotu> HelpMe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Allex> jrib: im kinda new to linux, what do you meen?
<HelpMe> ok
<CheesyMonkey> HelpMe, I couldnt resist the urge :)
<jimcooncat> jacknn, otherwise you'd have to make your server a JetDirect server, which I don't know if you can do with Ubuntu
<jrib> Allex: my message just instructs ubotu to send you some information.  You should have a private message from ubotu.  Do you see it?
<jacknn> jimcooncat, well, I started off with CUPS. It wouldn't work, which is when I saw the reference to jetDirect in the forums. CUPS would just show both printers fine, then print nothing.
<HelpMe> When I try to enable Desktop Effects, it says "Desktop effects could not be be enabled" And whenever I try to switch to Beryl manager. it just switches back to compiz. I Need to know how to fix these problems! Thanks!
<CheesyMonkey> !beryl | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<HelpMe> noones there
<bulmer> jacknn: which printer brand and model?
<jacknn> jimcooncat, You seem to be saying that jetDirect only works with an HP server.
<koki> hello, how do i know if my graphic card requires a legacy driver?
<jimcooncat> jacknn, as far as I know, yes
<jacknn> bulmer, HP Deskjet 5740.
<BeNdITo> ayuda para suse linux?
<jacknn> jimcooncat, well maybe I'm wrong then, I'll look it up. That might be very hopeful.
<jrib> BeNdITo: /join #suse
<uga> gnuCLoS: unfortunately it didn't quite work </shocked>
<tehtechman> koki: what vid card u using?
<bruenig> syntux, maybe there is a better explanation online, maybe thinking about this will make you better understand, why do we go to 9 and then start over? why not go to 4 and then start over? so then it would go 1 2 3 4 10 11 12 13 14 20
<BeNdITo> thanks
<bruenig> where 10 is actually 5
<bruenig> and 11 is 6 and so forth and so on
<gnuCLoS> lol @ uga.. i dont know.. sorry
<tont> I have of the problems with sudo, when start of the programs type adept, wassistant says su has given back an error to me. what I can make?
<jimcooncat> anyone familiar with automatic shutdown from a UPS?
<Sayeh> somebody got a good guide on how to install ubuntu ? :)
<HelpMe> CheesyMonkey:   Theres nobody there at Beryl
<syntux> bruenig, cool, then why 7 = 111 ?
* uga rebuilds from source and kicks the clamav package maintainer on his *****se
<gnuCLoS> sayeh.. jus put in the disc and restart
<jacknn> jimcooncat, I'll look it up again, to verify.
<Sayeh> yeah but i want to install it not just to use it as a live cd
<jacknn> bulmer, any help?
<bruenig> syntux, just start counting up, everytime you get to carry over into the next column, like in decimal you would get to 9 and then carry over into the next column to the left, do the same thing but do it at 1, you will see that the seventh digit you come up with is 111
<gnuCLoS> double click the "install" icon on the desktop
<mos> i sell runescape stat editor add my msn mas_mas91@hotmail.com if you want it.
<gnuCLoS> after you go thru the whole thing jus make sure you remove the disc
<jimcooncat> jacknn, from the client point of view, a Samba server might be simplest (but not necessarily setting up the server itself)
<Sayeh> yeah but all that partition things confuse me
<CheesyMonkey> mos, Sorry runescape is just crap
<tehtechman> Oh is this a binary lesson?
<gnuCLoS> oo.. choose guided partion.. use entire disk.. (especially if u got win installed)
<bruenig> tehtechman, yeah help out if you can
<syntux> bruenig, thank you :-) I guess I should read more about it and maybe I should buy a binary watch.
<gnuCLoS> lol.. hold up ill get you a link
<Sayeh> ah okay thanks i try that
<bruenig> I am bad at explaining it
<dbrewer> Is there by any chance a better channel for asking server-related questions?
<dbrewer> I don't see any #ubuntu-server
<gnuCLoS> guided is def the easiest if u dont mind whipping your harddrive
<gnuCLoS> guided- use entire disk
<tehtechman> 000 001 010 011 100 101 110 111
<syntux> dbrewer, like what ?
<ketzerei> How do I host folder/directory
<tehtechman> that help?
<Sayeh> how much space does it require
<anurag_mishra> how do i enable gnome control centre in feisty
<red`> hello
<jacknn> jimcooncat, good idea. I'm gonna try it, as I mean to set up samba anyway, for the Windows partition on my client. But I should be able to print simply between two Ub machines....
<ketzerei> anurag: I dont know if there is one. Did you install it?
<dbrewer> syntux:  I have a question regarding PHP and Ubuntu servers... I have an ubuntu dapper server (providing PHP 5.1.2) which I need to upgrade to PHP 5.2.3.  What is the most pain-free way to accomplish this?  I've tried using the dotdeb repositories but ran into dependency hell (not surprisingly).  I also tried using prevu to backport 5.2.3 from gutsy to dapper, but I can't get the prevu-init step to complete...
<bruenig> syntux, ok well once you understand binary, just think about permissions like this, rwx = 111 because they are all full, 110 would be rw- because you see the last one is empty, so since 7 = 111 and 111 = rwx, chmod 7 means chmod it to rwx
<haxorjoe> is it possible to use a blackberry pearl as a bluetooth modem in ubuntu?
<red`> did someone have a ibm t60?
<teryance> hey does anyone know how to get a app launcher
<rustalot> hey guys, what's a good place to get small motherboards? I'm looking for something less than 3.5" x 6", to make a small, portable network storage device with 3 or 4 drives.
<ketzerei> How do I host folder/directory
<anurag_mishra> how do i enable gnome control centre in feisty
<jacknn> bulmer, would you know how i get the printer's IP?
<ketzerei> anurag: I dont know if there is one. Did you install it?
<anurag_mishra> ketzerei: do i have to install which package
<gnuCLoS> Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit and Mac architectures. At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the desktop install CD. Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space.
<gnuCLoS> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<Sayeh> ii try to install it on the bigfoot thing
<ketzerei> I dont thinks so. If you havent installed a controll center, there isnt one.
<syntux> dbrewer, the best would be grabbing the new debs from feisty repos and work on it's dependencies, it would be much easier to control than using dotdeb.
<Sayeh> hope it works
<jimcooncat> jacknn, try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Print_Server_.28cupsd.29
<ketzerei> How do I host folder/directory
<_`XeOn_> how to recover my windows boot is ubuntu grub was missed and partition containing ubuntu formated?
<aaron_> Can anyone help me get my dual monitors set up properly? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487345&highlight=twinview
<jimcooncat> jacknn, though I haven't tried it myself
<rustalot> teryance: is Alt+F2 what you want?
<ketzerei> How do I host folder/directory
<Sayeh> but hey when i have installed ubuntu i still can enter windows right ???
<ketzerei> Sayeh, yes if grub detected it
<vox754> _`XeOn_, use the legally purchased Windows CD to boot into the recovery console and repair the master boot record.
<anurag_mishra> ketzerei : can you tell me name of package to install: see this http://lunapark6.com/new-gnome-control-center-for-ubuntus-feisty-fawn-gnome-217.html
<nickrud> anurag_mishra, install gnome-control-center
<Sayeh> i hope so if not my father gonna kill me
<ketzerei> anurag, I dont know. I dont use it.
<_`XeOn_> vox754<|> thats the problem i didnt make security copies
<Lunar_Lamp> I have an avi that I can't open - I assume as the codec is missing (though other avi's work ok).  how can I tell which codec I need?
<anurag_mishra> nickrud: ill try and be back in moment
<Lunar_Lamp> !mp3
<elmo40> WinAmp not running
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chadeldridge> is there a way to get the net-snmp librarys without installing all of net-snmp ?
<ketzerei> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<koki> tehtechman: well i already found out
<koki> its normal driver, not legacy one
<imbecile> just curious what sort of search string i would use to find cpu chipset for gatweway mx6920 and to find what temp it should be running at.. i got bsod in m$ due to heat and gateway is giving me the run around so i want to sound more like i know what i'm talking about
<_`XeOn_> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Noodleman> ok, interesting problem someone has probably already seen
<teryance> no avant window navigator
<anurag_mishra> nickrud: the package is already installed. How can I use it( some terminal comaand or something like that)
<teryance> but what do u use that for
<Noodleman> sometimes when i boot up, i have eth0 and eth1, and sometimes eth0 and eth2
<nickrud> anurag_mishra, gnome-control-center
<Noodleman> how do i make that consistent?
<dbrewer> syntux: I tried that, using the gutsy repositories... (5.2.3 is not available in feisty, either)
<anurag_mishra> nickrud - ok
<ketzerei> How do I host folder/directory
<dbrewer> syntux: ran into dependency hell there as well.  But maybe I'll give it another shot
<Cubey> what syntax is it for using a Makefile?
<dbrewer> syntux: since I imagine the dependency hell on compiling PHP is likely to be just as bad or worse
<nickrud> anurag_mishra, a useful trick to find out what executables come in a package is dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<anurag_mishra> nickrud: got it. Sorry for mis-communication :)
<bruenig> Noodleman, I suggest writing your own init networking script, I did on my arch box and am very happy with the results
<ketzerei> How do I host a folder/directory
<_`XeOn_> is anyways to recover windows boot using knoppix live cd?
<anurag_mishra> just had to type at terminal : gnome-control-centre :)
<Scunizi> vox754, I read up on chown & chgrp as well as chmod.  Unfortunately I'm confused. I want to make my ide/hda1 read/write-able by all who access it. Which is the right way?
<tehtechman> Cubey: like writing a Makefile?  or using make (man make)
<Noodleman> bruenig: well, i'm thinking this is something screwy in how the kernel is assigning interface names, but i really don't know
<ketzerei> How do I host a folder/directory
<Cubey> hm, using
<bruenig> Noodleman, oh you mean to say that the same interface is given different names?
<_`XeOn_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<blizzow> Is doing apt-get dist-upgrade fairly clean process or will there be a lot of detritus on my gutsy system after migrating from feisty?
<anurag_mishra> ubotu: how do u work ??? :)
<tehtechman> Cubey: usually just type "make"  for more info type "man make"
<Noodleman> bruenig: sometimes when i boot up, it's called eth1 and sometimes eth2
<Cubey> thanks
<Sayeh> i hope 4 GB is enough space for ubuntu
<Noodleman> nothing changes in between those times, that i know of
<bruenig> Noodleman, how many interfaces do you have?
<vox754> Scunizi, probably "sudo chmod a+rwx /media/hda1" I also mentioned to put the default option in fstab.
<ketzerei> sayeh it is
<Noodleman> bruenig: two interfaces
<Sayeh> okay thanks :)
<ketzerei> np
<bruenig> Noodleman, no dial up interface hanging around anywhere that you don't use?
<likwidtek> hey all.
<likwidtek> I am getting a solid white screen when enabling desktop effects in fiesty.  Fresh install with integrated graphics
<Noodleman> bruenig: nope, no modems or anything
<syntux> dbrewer, it's not easy to avoid dependency hell if you want to stay up to date.
<likwidtek> any suggestions?
<Scunizi> vox754, I did the default option and just did a ctrl-alt-bkspace to no effect. Maybe I should have just rebooted. I'll try the sudo cmd.
<ketzerei> How do I host a folder/directory
<ketzerei> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Noodleman> bruenig: i do have an ieee1394 card, but it doesn't show up as an interface when i do 'ip a l'
<Sayeh> Python is nice
<bruenig> Noodleman, that is weird, I was thinking that maybe the dial up interface was not being recognized on occasion causing it to bump the third one to eth1, I could see that happening on my laptop
<MilitantPotato> imbecile: 55C max
<bruenig> ip a l?
<bXi_> okay that was less painfull then i hoped :P
<bXi_> installed ubuntu on my dell latitude 120L
<Noodleman> bruenig: same as ifconfig
<vox754> Scunizi, yes. This may sound awkward in Linux, but rebooting sometimes gives the desired results. Also to apply changes to mount points you usually do not need to reboot, just "sudo umount -a" and "sudo mount -a"
<bXi_> and everything just works
<bXi_> (cept for the bcm43xx
<likwidtek> bXi_ cool man
<bruenig> Noodleman, that just means that it hasn't been brought up
<bXi_> even got compiz fusion running
<jacknn> jimcooncat, OK, am taking a look at it.
<MilitantPotato> imbecile:  If you're getting to 50C or over, a fan either died, your heatsink needs the dust taken out, or the heatsink needs re-seated.  There are some chips that run really hot though.
<Felipe_> teste liXOOOOO
<bruenig> Noodleman, I have eth0 and eth2 on my machine because my dial up interface is never brought up
<Noodleman> bruenig: no, the interface is there, it's just got the wrong name
<likwidtek> bXi_ I am trying to get compiz working.  I just get a solid white screen tho
<bruenig> which is eth1
<Noodleman> bruenig: i need to be able to tell it to use the same name every time, so my boot scripts work
<jacknn> jimcooncat, the Ubuntuguide reference seems a good basic reference, but, strangely, it refers to /etc/cups/client.conf, which doesn't exist in Feisty...
<Scunizi> vox754, sudo cmd worked.  I should do it again recursively as there are files there that are locked. should that be sudo chmod a+rwx -r /media/hda1?
<likwidtek> it's an integrated video card tho
<likwidtek> does that matter?
<vox754> MilitantPotato, are you talking about a dual core?  I saw one running at almost 80 C
<Noodleman> bruenig: there is no eth1
<MilitantPotato> vox754: 80C is close to thermal break down on CPUs
<CppIsWeird> my CPU usage is low, my ram usage is low, and my CPU temp is normal, yet my computer keeps lagging and hanging, how come?
<bruenig> Noodleman, you just said you had another card, how many do you have actually, not how many show up in ifconfig
<MilitantPotato> Anything over 55-60C shortens the life quickly
<jacknn> jimcooncat, I guess I could create it, but I don't know if just one line it it, that required by Ubuntuguide, will do.
<MilitantPotato> CppIsWeird: any chance your bios is configured wrong?
<CppIsWeird> MilitantPotato: i sure hope not, ubuntu fucks up from hibernation and didnt re-enable my laptop fan, got the CPU to over 85C
<Noodleman> bruenig: i have 2 ethernet controllers, and i use 'ip a l' because it shows all interfaces, whether they are up or down
<vox754> MilitantPotato, for sure. The PC I mentioned shut down several times. But still the BIOS allowed to shut down at even 110 C. What CPU would run at that temperature safely?!
<CppIsWeird> MilitantPotato: probably not, i've been running this setup for about a month now, this is sudden reaction.
<MilitantPotato> CppIsWeird: I'd not put it into hybernate if that happens.
<jimcooncat> jacknn, not surprising that the client conf doesn't exist
<bruenig> Noodleman, what package is ip part of
<Noodleman> bruenig: iproute2
<vox754> Scunizi, yes, try it. I think you are doing great reading the manual pages.
<jimcooncat> jacknn, Ubuntu doesn't expose servers by default
<CppIsWeird> MilitantPotato: yeah, no kidding.
<ChazGreymane> actually I have an old P3 dell Laptop that the fan only comes on when the cpu hits 72 degrees C
<MilitantPotato> vox754:  Pentium Ds got pretty hot, but 80C is extremely hot
<Lunar_Lamp> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<teryance> whats a good window app lancher
<bruenig> Noodleman, ok so that would go back to my original theory, the dial up interface is seen sometimes and other times not
<Sayeh> !install gz files
<bruenig> Noodleman, which is causing the different names
<Scunizi> vox754, Thanks.  they are not always the easiest to understand.  I typically need examples.  The command I listed worked only after replacing the -r with -R
<Pili> is it possible to update to 7.04 fro 6.10 from the iso as my linux pc doesnt have internet yet
<schatan> hello - i have a question how can i set a proxy in xchat-gnome ?
<vox754> Pili, no. You need the alternate CD.
<bruenig> !info xchat | schatan
<ubotu> schatan: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Pili> ok thanks
<jacknn> jimcooncat, Yes, I see. So what do I do? Is it necessary? Precisely, this policy has me wondering about the server side. As it is Jetdirect on the client side, I can't use the GUI on the server side, as it open port 631 automatically...
<Noodleman> bruenig: ok, but i don't have a modem
<Noodleman> bruenig: i just plain don't
<Rollera> Hi! I've got a  Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) and it works just fine, apart from the mic
<qrt> I'm thinking about buying a new computer and I have an idea which I'd like to know if it is possible. I want a server in the basement which is on 24/7 which lets me watch hd movies on my tv (like a htpc) through some kind of thin client (I don't know if that's the right word), and I want it to replace my normal computer by another "thin client" so I only have the screen, keyboard and mouse...
<qrt> ...in the bedroom. Possible? Expensive?
<Rollera> I can't record sounds
<bruenig> Noodleman, you have something in there
<crippler> I just recently installed ubuntu 7/04 desktop vershion on my desktop and things were going good, then after a software update and a reboot the login screen would show but when i logged in it wouldnt show anything but the way the mouse theme was set. any suggestions?
<Rollera> Anyone got any poiters? I've ran alsamixer -V All and made sure that nothing's muted
<crippler> 7.04*
<AutoMatriX> Hi
<Pili> vox, do you have a link to the alt cd?
<Noodleman> bruenig: is there a way to statically assign the interface names?
<vox754> !alternate | Pili
<ubotu> Pili: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<bruenig> Noodleman, I don't think so
<schatan> how can i setup a proxy in xchat-gnome ?
<jimcooncat> jacknn, I'd forget about jetdirect as well as the CUPS web GUI, and just give the ubuntuguide a shot.
<vox754> Pili, sorry. You'll find it. Trust me.
<teryance> any one
<Pili> oki
<schatan> privat massege pls because my english is very bad and i cant read so fast
<jimcooncat> If you want to find out more about client.conf, you can "man client.conf"
<crippler> 7.04*
<sunken> Rollera: check alsa documentation
<crippler> I just recently installed ubuntu 7/04 desktop vershion on my desktop and things were going good, then after a software update and a reboot the login screen would show but when i logged in it wouldnt show anything but the way the mouse theme was set. any suggestions?
<crippler> 7.04*
<teryance> im newbe just switched from windows
<jacknn> jimcooncat, that would mean setting up a client file with only one line in it, but why not. Will try.
<Rollera> sunken, which part of it? I've browsed around the site.. If you don't have anything more specific than that, it's not uber helpful
<teryance> but i want a windows app lancher
<teryance> any one
<gnuCLoS> crippler that happened to me once before too.. i just reinstalled and it hasnt happened again
<CheesyMonkey> crippler, Id look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log thats an X error by the sounds of it :)
<vox754> qrt, sound pretty cool. I would say it is very possible, but I don't know how you would do it.
<Pili> oh der, lol i found it thanks vox
<jimcooncat> jacknn, your client will print through cups to the server, which will then pass the job directly to the printer. No jetdirect involved as far as anyone sees
<gnuCLoS> crip: but sure thats not he answer u wanna hear though
<Sayeh> thanks for the help guys im think its working now !! bye bye
<crippler> i am reinstalling. May take longer but It is bound to be succesful, aswell as efficent
<zweiundzwei> hello, i have a very persistent problem with my screen resolution, would anyone be willing to help me out there?
<qrt> vox754, guess I'll keep looking :)
<sunken> Rollera: I edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and for my sndcard I needed this line at the end; options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<qrt> Anyone know a _good_ forum for hardware questions?
<solveai> runlevel tells me "N2", I look into /etc/rc2.d ... and I don't know what starts networking. (I need to start iptables before that, so I don't know what number to start iptables at)
<CheesyMonkey> crippler, Yep, so long as you have nothing to loose
<sunken> Rollera: then I did a reboot
<Rollera> sunken: It's not an intel tho :/ It's an nVidia with a realtek chipset
<Enselic> I cannot add the user test, does anyone know why?
<Noodleman> bruenig: /etc/udev/rules.d/25-iftab.rules
<Enselic> I can add e.g. test2, but not test
<Noodleman> bruenig: i think that's what i'm looking for
<crippler> ChessyMonkey, I dont this is my 233mhz laptop with DSLinux i just installed ubuntu 3 days ago
<schatan> how can i setup a proxy in xchat-gnome ?
<zweiundzwei> I have a nvidia geforce 6100 video card and the resolution won't go over 1024x786, even after editing xorg.conf or installing the official nvidia driver. any ideas?
<eddie> Hello, does anyone know how to use SCP to  copy a HOLE folder?
<vox754> zweiundzwei, mail the nvidia developers for not developing working drivers.
<gdb> What's a hole folder?
<eddie> a Folder instead of a single file
<solveai> gdb: it's a folder with a seg fault in it
<noodles12> what's a good video editting program for linux to make music videos? like adobe premiere? WOuld something like kino be best or is there a better alternative/
<gdb> I mean, is it like a sparse file?
<noodles12> ?
<gdb> I didn't think one could create directories with holes in them.
<teryance> and i cant get my wireless card to work
<eddie> whole*
<qrt> gdb, he obviously means whole
<zweiundzwei> vox754, or ubuntu, for not supplying me with a working driver either? ;)
<gdb> oh
<solveai> u can on this OS I once used, I think it was called on windows
<sunken> Rollera: yeah, thats why you need to read about alsa to make right options
<schatan> schatan
<gdb> qrt: No, it's not obvious, and yes, I'm pedantic.
<eddie> Stupid spelling :p
<gdb> eddie: scp folder_name user@host:destination
<schatan> how can i setup a proxy in xchat-gnome ?
<tehtechman> noodles12: Ive heard cinelerra is good but has a learning curve.
<eddie> gdb: tried that... didnt work
<eddie> ill try again
<phaidros> hi, anybody pulseaudio with skype 1.4 (no oss, just alsa) running ??
<gdb> eddie: sorry add a -r
<gdb> scp -r
<Rollera> sunken: Then I ask you again, which part of the docs did you read to figure that out ?
<gdb> eddie: This is documented in the man page.
<acke_> i attached pocket pda and this was written in dmesg. usb 3-1.3: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0     how would i do to mount it?
<sunken> Rollera: Hmm, do not remember.  Please w8
<schatan> how can i setup a proxy in xchat-gnome ?
<noodles12> tehtechman: is that in the repos?
<TiMiDo> hey how do you mount an external hard drive?
<tehtechman> noodles12: not sure about ubuntu, but i know many other ditsros have it
<tiax> schatan: you'll have to edit the configuration file yourself because xchat-gnome doesn't provide a settings interface for that. Did you consider switching to normal xchat instead?
<metalfan> hi
<metalfan> envy kicks ass
<acke_> TiMiDo: it depends on what filesystem you have on it i guess
<TiMiDo> acke_, i do not know =)
<sunken> Rollera: /alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3/alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt
<joshritger> can someone please tell me which plugin I need to play MMS (Microsoft Media Server) content?
<acke_> TiMiDo: external usb usually are found at /dev/sda*
<Nalleman> Is it possible to open rar archives in ubuntu?
<metalfan> ive just installed the latest nvidia driver with envy, what values do you get from "glxgears" ?  me: ~11000 (3800+, 8600gt)
<vox754> !rar | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<misstajah> Question: I have installed the nvidia-new drivers so I could run my Asus F3SC T7100/1GB/160GB SATA/DVD+-RW, but everytime my X tries to start, the computer reboots. why is that? :S
<tiax> Nalleman: yes but you will have to install it from multiverse repos first
<acke_> TiMiDo: then you do the regular mount -t typeofusedrivesystemsomething /dev/sda* /media/myusbdrive
<Rollera> sunken: Oh I'm not compiling alsa from source..
<Rollera> Then I rather go back to Windows
<Nalleman> !info unrar-free
<metalfan> misstajah, try "envy"
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<acke_> TiMiDo: or you could try sudo mount -a
<misstajah> envy?
<acke_> TiMiDo: and hope to be lucky
<preaction> !envy | misstajah
<ubotu> misstajah: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Rollera> sunken: Thanks for your effort tho
<flashbak> Does anyone use Edgy and xawtv4 with ivtv that wouldn't mind offering some advice reguarding an mpeg ts error?
<metalfan> misstajah, its a program who fights ubuntus "awesome" nvidia support
<metalfan> misstajah, search with google: envy ubuntu
<misstajah> whatever
<misstajah> :P
<coastermaster> if I use qemu to run windows apps seamlessly, will I be able to access my home directory/
<Murrlin> afternoon all.
<eddie> Use Wine.... works great with ubuntu
<coastermaster> I thought Office 2007 doesn't work with wine
<coastermaster> and I really like that ribbon :)
<fadey> does anyone know what does "rc" in dpkg -l output means?
<bee2643> 1) it doesnt work with wine
<vox754> flashbak, is xawtv4 different from xawtv and what is exactly ivtv?
<eddie> oh Office 2007
<bee2643> 2) the ribbon is stupid :p
<eddie> 3) 2007 is bulky and ewww
<bee2643> ^agreed
<kduboi1> MilitantPotato: my brother's pentium D ran constantly at 85 *C until i got a better fan
<Murrlin> for gnome, and seperately, for kde, which of the dot-files/dirs on my home partition do I need to delete, to redo the OS on my root partition
<schatan> how can i write a proxy support in the xchat config ???
<misstajah> metalfan envy 6.0 ? is that it?
<schatan> how can i write a proxy support in the xchat config ???
<metalfan> i have disabled cpu frequency manager below services, but my cpu is again clocked to 1ghz...whats going on?
<eddie> I just use gedit or open office :P
<sunken> Rollera: get a look at that document, you 'will' find information in it. It is realy big. Not gonna read it for you
<metalfan> misstajah, read the page
<tiax> I want to use a 1440x900 screen next to my 1400x1050 built-in laptop screen. I read about MergedFB which will still let me have DRI. But some say it can't cope with the resulting 2840x1950 resolution when I want a "big" desktop, is that true?
<coastermaster> does open office support equations in text?
<Murrlin> changing from ubuntu to debian, or other such distros
<misstajah> ok
<bee2643> wine's website has a whole archive of all the windows apps that work with wine.
<MilitantPotato> kduboi1: Yea I dont doubt it :)  They where made to get pretty warm, but thats pretty hit
<bee2643> maybe try office 2000
<coastermaster> i know I could use LaTeX, but I don't know it and I haven't had the time
<MilitantPotato> hot*
<coastermaster> office 2k doesn't have built in equation support
<Murrlin> which dot dirs/files are safe to delete before the reinstall and which arent?
<eddie> PC-PC connection via ethernet... 11megs/sec ... is that good :|
<bee2643> 11mbps direct connection...no
<metalfan> eddie, 100mbit
<kduboi1> tiax: i had the same problem. many ati cards only support a max texture resolution of 2048x2048. its a hardware limitation. i had to buy an nvidia card because of it
<_`XeOn_> how to fix this?
<_`XeOn_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<beni> Is there any program to clone dvd's?
<eddie> ah okay
<bee2643> eddie: you should get at least 100mbps
<coastermaster> beni: i use dvd95
<tiax> kduboi1: well I can't to that with my laptop, there's no other way?
<metalfan> bee2643, hes getting 100mbits, he means 11mbyte/s
<flashbak> Noone's using xawtv4 on Edgy?
<bee2643> oh ok
<eddie> Megabits or megabytes ?:P
<tupa> how can I make grub recognize my secondary master hdd automatically?
<schatan> tiax i have the same problem but in windows it wasnt
<schatan> now in ubuntu with catalyst it is
<schatan> in big screen mode
<schatan> i cant make one size for ech screen
<kduboi1> tiax: with the high resolutions you're using, theres no way to have dri on both. You might be able to have two x servers running though, wiht the main screen dri-enabled, second one not dri enabled. i've never tried that though. it sounds like a bloody mess :-)
<nickrud> Murrlin, nearly all should be compatible distro to distro, it's more a matter of which release of each app you're using, and has that app changed the way it stores info?
<Murrlin> I see
<tiax> kduboi1: from what I read it think this will not let me move windows between the two desktops, right?
<tiax> nor will it let me use beryl
<schatan> in kubuntu is was no problem to set two different sizes
<d2leo> Can someone help me setup my partitions, I want to make sure I'm doing it right.
<vox754> flashbak, is it in the repositories? I only use xawtv, but not xawtv4.
<flashbak> xawtv4 is required for ivtv according to xawtv's home page. Ubuntu xawtv 3.9.x will not work
<kduboi1> tiax: yeah, thats a side effect. do a glxinfo -l | grep TEX ( i think thats the command i use, i'm not at my home computer now) and it should tell you your maximum 3d texture size
<puppe> Would like to be able to stop the "ls" command (and others) to stop printing text to the screen when it reaches the end of the screen. Something like the dos "dir /p" command
<vox754> d2leo, just ask.
<holycow> which folder can i remove to reset the gnome settings ... i thought it was .gnome but .gnome2 is there as well as .gnome-desktop and .gnome-private?
<eusoutacc> Hi
<kduboi1> flashbak: i think its the other way around. ivtv are the drivers
<toryl__> puppe:  you can use |less
<puppe> toryl_: oh, that is how to do it?! oki, will try
<flashbak> Yes, ivtv are the drivers for an ivtv card. Xawtv4 is required to use them. Xawtv4 gives an mpeg ts error in Edgy only and worked fine in the last dist.
<d2leo> vox754, i had ubuntu installed, with a seperate partition for music movies etc, but now i have an external so this is unneeded.  Do I only need an ntfs for windows, ext3 for linux, and swap?
<Murrlin> thanks. *departs to mull over things some more*
<vox754> d2leo, sounds fair. You could mess a little your system if you like by creating partitions for /boot and /usr. But it is not necessary. What file system will the external hard disk have?
<NickPugh> Can someone please tell me how i can check what my graphics card is please
<twocarlo> i dont want to experiment on that
<kduboi1> flashbak: try compiling from source. perhaps they made two different builds for edgy and fiesty or whatever you used to use. i take it you're using a digitial card then
<twocarlo> as i use ubuntu, i have to buy another hard disk for it
<flashbak> There is no xawtv4 package, it must be done from source and compiles fine. Everything is fine but the mpeg transport layer.
<twocarlo> its fun using ubuntu
<Logikos> i setup my ubuntu server a couple months ago, got everything working, then i havent touched it, today i tryed to log into it from the councel or ssh, and it doesnt let me, if i give any password except one specific password it says 'access denied' then reprompts for a password, if i give the one specific password it tells me the version number, date, programs included are free software and a copywrite path and last login then kicks me out
<d2leo> vox754, what would the /boot and /usr partitions do?  Just shortcuts?  And I was thinking of leaving the external fat32 so I could use it on windows as well and not mess around with ntfs-3g
<Logikos> i know my password, i didnt forget it ... but i cant get in ?
<d2leo> vox754, although i might change my mind about the fat32
<Asathoor> hi
<kduboi1> flashbak: have you tried other ways to verify the drivers are working/not working?
<kduboi1> like vlc?
<NickPugh> Has any1 heard about the latest terrorist attacks that they have done on the internet about the root virus or something like that how can i get rid of one
<moDumass> morning all, hey i did an update and now "bittorrent" is used to open all torrent files, whereas i used to use Ktorrent, how do i get ktorrent to open torrent files as the default app
<Asathoor> suddenly my gdm does'nt work...
<scorp123> NickPugh: "root virus" ???
<kduboi1> NickPugh: i think that was an article on slashdot or digg today concerning macs
<Jack_Sparrow> rootkit
<scorp123> d2leo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<kduboi1> not linuxes
<Junecy> Hello.
<vox754> d2leo, you could use ext3 on the external and use the ext3 driver in Win XP, however it may not work for Vista. The /boot folder holds the boot loader and the kernel so it could be treated separately. The /usr is just in case you want to have the separate partition only for applications. As I said, they are not really needed.
<Asathoor> xdm and kdm works - but not gdm
<pjotter> good evening everyone
<Asathoor> hi
<Junecy> Is there a comprehensive list of WINE programs? I.E. what I can use in wine?
<scorp123> vox754: .... but highly recommended :-)
<pjotter> I have a serious question about this chat
<scorp123> vox754: putting everything on one single root partition is just silly
<Jack_Sparrow> !rootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sunken> how do I find out what codec chip my snd card have?
<d2leo> vox754, if i made a /boot partition, what would be a good size?
<Asathoor> wine :: as long as they are pretty simple an don't use active x the will work....
<NickPugh> Jack_Sparrow: Yea Root kit viruses i just switched back from windows and i think i have one how would i get it off my hardrive
<pjotter> I just discovered that all discussions in this chat are being logged and are publicly accesible on internet.
<scorp123> d2leo: 100 M would be enough .... but such a partition would have to be on the beginning of the harddisk or else it won't make much sense :-)
<beni> How can i literally CLONE a DVD in Ubuntu? I Need help dudes :)
<spy80us> suggestion for zen vision m?  any player that i can use?
<Jack_Sparrow> NickPugh: Not sure.. never really knew anyone that had it..
<Asathoor> beni > perhaps by creating an iso image...?
<Junecy> Well I have WineTools. it offers DirectX9...if I installed that would I be able to use a program such as Windows Media player?
<vox754> d2leo, it would be ext2 and like 100 MB to be on the safe side. Actually there are some issues with upgrading that needed the /boot folder to have at least 50 MB of free space, so beware. Thanks to scorp123 for the advices. Anything you can contribute is welcomed.
<beni> Asathoor: And how? I'm not familiar with the whole dvd thingy
<aeg37> i'm trying to install conky and when I run ./configure I get the following error message: "configure: error: Could not find XDamageQueryExtension in -1Xdamage"
<kduboi1> NickPugh: !virus
<NickPugh> Jack_Sparrow: A friend of mine told me to go to avg and get their root kit virus killler thing but i think that that is just for windows so does any1 know what i should do
<pjotter> Maybe it'snot such a big deal..still... the loginnames are being logged too. Maybe that is something some poeple would want to keep private?
<Cyber_Stalker> hi guys...
<scorp123> NickPugh: I think you are dreaming
<Jack_Sparrow> NickPugh: Why do you think you have a problem?
<Pici> NickPugh: look uo chrootkit
<Junecy> NickPugh, avg makes products for linux OS as well.
<royel> NickPugh: linux doesn't have virii.. so it would have to be for windows
<aeg37> anyone?
<z0rz> What's a good CLI audio player that supports A2DP?
<scorp123> NickPugh: I use Linux since 1996 and *NEVER* *EVER* had a "Linux virus" ... that's just hysteria.
<d2leo> scorp123 , vox754: this is really a pain to resize partitions with the ubuntu install disc.  I did this before with some program and it was way easier.
<Cyber_Stalker> what exactly does sudo apt-get upgrade do? will it update me to the latest ubuntu release? OR will it just update to the most current release of my current version being Dapper
<NickPugh> Jack_Sparrow:  i keept getting the blue screen of death
<juano__> hello all
<aeg37> d2leo get gparted
<kduboi1> scorp123: me neither (2002 though)
<aeg37> they have a live cd
<aeg37> it's really simple and easy
<TACC_adams> I'm having issues installing 7.04 on my Inspiron 1520.  I've tried text install and also tried "noapic nolapic" boot options but with no luck
<juano__> can someone help me ? i just installed ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn and im having an error with repositories ?
<Jack_Sparrow> NickPugh: That dosent mean anything
<tiax> Cyber_Stalker: as long as you don't change your /etc/apt/sources.list file to something else than dapper, it will stay dapper
<TACC_adams> Is installing 6.10 and upgrading to 7.04 the only way to do it?
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<scorp123> NickPugh: and "root kits" are *NOT* a virus ... it's a backdoor a human hacker left behind. But as a home user your chances of encountering such a thing are rather small ....
<d2leo> aeg37: i think i might have used that, not sure.  It let me drag a line to show how big I wanted a partition to be.
<Cyber_Stalker> tiax: if i change it to fiesty? it will upgrade me to fiesty right?
<spy80us> any suggestion for zen vision m?  banshee or amarok or other?
<Logikos> its been a couple months since i loged into my ubuntu box, its version 6.06.1 LTS server, i've tryed multipal logins, if i get the wrong pass, it says login failed, if i get the right pass it tells me crap about the programs included are free, and a path to a copyright file, and that ubuntu has no warranty, and my last login day and time, then says ttyl then prompts for login again ..... help please
<royel> scorp123: I think there is only 2 or 3 known virus that have been able to attack linux
<vox754> d2leo, the ubuntu CD uses GParted, which is a front end for parted. You may also try QTParted. Mostly is the same program. I don't think is is a pain. Just remember that bigger partitions take more time.
<d2leo> aeg37: unfortunately right now, im in the process of reinstalling ubuntu, so id have to mess with that later
<scorp123> royel: in *LABS* ... yes. But *NONE* in the wild :-)
<aeg37> d2leo: that sounds like gparted. it's really intuitive and fast
<NickPugh> Jack_Sparrow: that is exactly what happened to a friend of mine and he said he had a root kit virus just going by what he said so srry for the trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<blizzow> anyone here know if apt-get dist upgrade will automagically deal with encrypted / partition?
<aeg37> aeg37: well if you're still partitioning you haven't changed anything yet right?
<scorp123> blizzow: encrypted how?
<pjotter> does anyone here know someone called fabionne?
<spy80us> any suggestion for zen vision m?  banshee or amarok or other?
<aeg37> d2leo: and gparted is a livecd
<scorp123> blizzow: I am asking because there are various ways to do it ...
<Junecy> Here's a challenge for someone. I have a HP iPaq H3800 series; I do NOT have the cradle for it. How (without cables) can I install linux onto it?
<aeg37> d2leo: are you doing graphical or console?
<blizzow> scorp123: LuKS cryptsetup.
<juano__> can someone help me with fiesty ? i installed it recently and it sais that there is an error with indexes in my repos
<royel> TACC_adams: thats one way to do it, personally I think I'd look at the alternate install disc first
<d2leo> vox754: the way im doing it is with that prepare partitions step in the ubuntu cd
<juano__> whats that all about ?
<royel> !alternate | TACC_adams
<ubotu> TACC_adams: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<d2leo> aeg37: im graphical
<scorp123> blizzow: aaaaah ... that might be tricky. Sorry but I don't have enough knowledge.
<tiax> Cyber_Stalker: to do the whole upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade would do that
<Cyber_Stalker> tiax: are you still around? if i change my sources to fiesty will it upgrade me to fiesty? and if so how big will the updates be?
<Logikos> help please, its been a couple months since i loged into my ubuntu box, its version 6.06.1 LTS server, i've tryed multipal logins, if i get the wrong pass, it says login failed, if i get the right pass it tells me crap about the programs included are free, and a path to a copyright file, and that ubuntu has no warranty, and my last login day and time, then says ttyl then prompts for login again
<blizzow> scorp123: I guess we'll find out now...eeep! :)
<NickPugh> What all do i need to be able to use geany cause i cant get it to compile or build or execute anything
<TACC_adams> Ah, I didn't realize I couldn't do a text install from the standard disc
<TACC_adams> Thanks
<Cyber_Stalker> ok, do you have any idea how big the downloads would be? since im from south africa im limited by my bandwidth
<vox754> d2leo, it is the same as just running GParted directly. Check it out. It is ready to use in the Live CD.
<tiax> Cyber_Stalker: well I don't know if upgrading from daper to feisty directly will be a good idea. All people I know who did that did Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, dapper -> feisty is not supported
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, only dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<tiax> Cyber_Stalker: I guess considerung having a Feisty CD shipped to you (for free) would be reasonable then
<Cyber_Stalker> so its dapper, edgy, feisty
<juano__> can someone help me with fiesty ? i installed it recently and it sais that there is an error with indexes in my repos
<goofy> my deskop wont load..... ubuntu will boot up and i can use it like normal but my desktop itd just that ubuntu brown without my icons
<EnsGabe> Is there a simple way to backport a kernel?  Just grabbing a .deb from gutsy to use in feisty won't completely work since I'm using restricted drivers, and linux-restriced-modules requires linux-headers which, for gutsy, requires a newer version of libc6 than installed and I'm not about to gut libc6.
<Cyber_Stalker> yea tiax i have ordered the cd, but a 4 week wait time is annoying :D
<d2leo> vox754: i shaved some space off of my ext3 partition, I wanted to add this to the ntfs partition.  But it just shows up as free space underneath ext3, and I cant add anymore storage to my ntfs
<nickrud> Logikos, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, does that get you your graphical login?
<misstajah> wii metalfan it's done! the graphs are great! thank you for the tip!
<nickrud> Logikos, erm, sorry, didn't read the last line clearly
<fadey> hi,all. I can't install vim-full for kubuntu (package versions don't match http://pastebin.com/m5ee3269b ). Could anyone help?
<tont> I have of the problems with sudo, when start of the programs type adept, wassistant says su has given back an error to me. what I can make?
<pjotter> Does anyone know why the logged discsussion on this chat are being stored on this site: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ ??
<d2leo> vox754: I'm just gonna add it to my ext3 partition for now and resize them later
<NickPugh> What all do i need to install to be able to use geany someone please help me
<metalfan> misstajah, no problem
<misstajah> tomorrow i'll have another bitchy issue
<misstajah> bye! :D
<vox754> d2leo, yes. It may be tricky to handle ntfs. mmm... I should mention that I prefer to partition with the Knoppix CD and not Ubuntu's, but that is my preferred choice.
<tiax> NickPugh: if you're running edgy or above, you only have to activate universe repositories
<NickPugh> tiax: I'm using fiesty so how do i do that
<orbisvicis_> my pc just froze ... does dmesg have a log somewhere ?
<nickrud> Logikos, log into the terminal, then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -ph xserver-xorg. Then do the gdm restart line above
<EnsGabe> Is anyone here familiar with performing custom kernel upgrades?
<nickrud> Logikos, thats -phigh ;)
<ThanatosDrive> pjotter; that's an interesting find.
<EnsGabe> I'm trying to get a 2.6.22 kernel working on feisty with my wireless card
<OldPink> Hi all, on my new Ubuntu laptop. How do I change my IRC name from OldPink to OldPink|laptop ? :)
<d2leo> vox754: i just added a /boot partition, but it is showing up as the 3rd partition down, underneath ntfs and ext3
<ThanatosDrive> OldPink: Use /nick
<tiax> NickPugh: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<carlosbarbosachi> hello to everyone, one quick question how can i find the mac adress of a computer running ubuntu
<d2leo> vox754: would that not work?
<gordonjcp> carlosbarbosachi: ifconfig
<rjek> Hi.  Suspend oddity on my laptop: The first time in any single GNOME session that I bring the shutdown window up, the suspend/hibenate options are not there.  Any subsequent time they are.  However, suspend doesn't appear to function - it just sits there with a blank screen blinking the moon LED indefinetly.  I'm sure it used to be able to suspend.  Any ideas?
<OldPink|laptop> Done?
<royel> OldPink|laptop: lap dances?
<moDumass> how do i set a specific app as the default for handeling a file type?
<OldPink|laptop> All good. :D
<royel> I knew you could do it
<OldPink|laptop> Thanks thanatosdrive
<MilitantPotato> Does linux need defragged?
<pjotter> ThanatosDrive: I did a search with my ip and this came up first.Maybe it'snot such a big deal. Only... people's loginnames are stored along with there IP's... and for everyone to see.  I think it's not a good idea from anprivacy perspective..
<vox754> d2leo, /boot should go first because the BIOS needs to boot from the inner cylinders. That was important for older BIOS, now it may juts work fine. Having separate partitions is just to keep things organized.
<royel> never underestimate the power of text based installs!
<blizzow> scorp123: it worked!
<ThanatosDrive> pjotter: You
<goofy> my desktop wont load .... any ideas
<ThanatosDrive> pjotter: You're probably right, although, anyone can just whois any of us and get the same info, right?
<rjek> MilitantPotato: Not really.  If you're running XFS, you can use xfs_fsr from the xfsdump package.  But you don't really need to - the file systems aren't written by morons.
<twocarlo_> MilitantPotato: no
<MilitantPotato> That's a nice change :)
<d2leo> vox754: okay, does it matter what type it is: primary or logical?
<scorp123> blizzow: oh cool
<bokken> I have some technical needs for installing ubuntu. It could just be that my hardware is incompatable, but when installing Ububtu, 1 of two things happen. I either install Ubuntu and my computer restarts and says that it can't load anything (including my Windows XP OS which is on a different HDD).
<Cyber_Stalker>  tiax so if i use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it will upgrade me to the next version? so in my case from dapper to edgy?
<goofy> my desktop wont load after login
<vox754> d2leo, no. As you know it is better to create first 3 primary, then the extended one containing a variable number of logical.
<MilitantPotato> bokken: did you set the linux boot to / ?
<spy80us> my zen vision m mp3 player is not being detected
<bokken> I should have
<bokken> but it was a while aho
<NickPugh> tiax: My roommate told me to download lib files  for it is that a good idea
<bokken> ago*
<bokken> does that sound like what it could be?
<aschedinn> Can anyone think of a reason why none of my SSL based stuff is working?  psftp, https, putty, ssh..connects to localhost and 1 other computer on the network
<pjotter> ThanatosDrive: I was just surprised to see my actual loginname appear too.I wasn't expecting to see that to appear in a public log. It's not a good idea to make your loginname publicly available.
<scorp123> MilitantPotato: Linux filesystems were to a large part written with Linux as Server OS in mind. So Ext3, JFS, XFS, ReiserFS et al try really really hard to avoid fragmentation. So defragging is usually not needed. You can tell by the fact that there is no defrag tool for e.g. Ext3 and ReiserFS. XFS only has one "pro forma" but it's not really needed.
<bokken> my friend who built this computer tried to install an older version of ubuntu and the same thing happened to him
<carlosbarbosachi> ok thankyou, one last thing... is it really better ubuntu server than ubuntu desktop for a corporate server only hosting a sugarcrm installation..?
<askand> How do I find out what graphicscard I have? preffarblu from the termina
<tiax> Cyber_Stalker: only if you change your /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy where it says dapper
<rjek> askand: lspci is a good start.
<stuart_> heyx
<aschedinn> askand: or scanpci
<stuart_> i had a 2nd HD in windows but after installing ubuntu i dno't seem to be able to access it
<d2leo> vox754: okay, im just going to do a normal partition for now, but ill use gparted after ubuntu installation.
<stuart_> hwo could i find it because I can't seem to mount hda1/5/hdb/hdc etc.
<stuart_> and my previous partition was NTFS
<pjotter> But you're right... right now... when someone logs in... I can see every loginname of every person. That's fine for peopleon this chat. But I don;t see why anyone else outside this chatroomshould know themalso.
<vox754> d2leo, I would recommend setting up your partitions before any install. That looks neater.
<bokken> stuart: did you format the second hard drive to ubuntu?
<stuart_> bokk: did not, because i had some data there that i wanted to use on ubuntu
<aschedinn> Can anyone think of a reason why none of my SSL based stuff is working?  psftp, https, putty, ssh..connects to localhost and 1 other computer on the network...it hangs on debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<SmokeyD> pjotter, what keeps people from logging in to the channel and seeing them that way
<d2leo> vox754: then can i get to gparted through terminal or something?
<tiax> pjotter: well you could always change the username part in irc to something else in your irc client and apply for a cloak to hide your ip address on irc
<carlosbarbosachi> what do i need to build noip2?
<bokken> stu: so how did you install ubuntu? or maybe im just not understanding the problem...is the problem in windows or ubuntu? im not an ubuntu master or anything
<SmokeyD> if someone is interested enough to find stuff out about you, they are perfectly able to withouth the logs
<stuart_> i had a D: in windows. i decided to screw windows and installed ubuntu over on C:
<stuart_> right now, i can't see my D: anymore
<impl> D:
<_`XeOn_> how to get rid of this error
<_`XeOn_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Cyber_Stalker> stuart are you sure you didnt select "format whole hardrive"
<NickPugh> 
<NickPugh> 
<Cyber_Stalker> _`XeOn_:  you need to close synaptic
<impl> I heard Ubuntu sucks Debian's huge black cock.
<NickPugh> Crap Sorry
<d2leo> vox754: nevermind, sudo gp[arted in terminal got me there :p
<impl> And it likes it.
<stuart_> i'm pretty sure i formatted only C:, because nwo I can't even see my empty second HD
<vox754> d2leo, mmm... damn I'm slow....
<Cyber_Stalker> or some thing along those lines, like i had synaptic running and tried to do an apt-get upgrade... and it gave me that error
<impl> Then Gentoo slaps the fuck out of the both of 'em.
<bokken> stu: it sounds like you did...but you can still run windoes or on ubuntu now becuase windows is usually run off of c:
<pjotter> Well... it'snot such a big deal.. still... it is something people should know when logging into this chat.
<ompaul> !ohmy | impl
<ubotu> impl: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cyber_Stalker> also if you have an upgrade or something running you will get that error when trying to do some thing at the same time
<vox754> _`XeOn_, close any terminal and any synaptic window.
<metalfan> ive changed my xorg.conf, how can i restart xorg? if i log out, will x restart?
<impl> !ohmy | #ubuntu
<ubotu> #ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<impl> HRHRHRHRHRHR
<NickPugh> how do i register my nickname any1 wanna help me please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@httpcraft/php/impl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<willdev_> lol
<blizzow> Gentoo is for Ricers?
<willdev_> test
#ubuntu 2007-07-19
<SmokeyD|afk> NickPugh, /msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<stuart_> i did a clean format on my primary HD, but had some data on my secondary HD that i wanted to keep
<stuart_> if i formatted my secondary HD as well, i still can't mount my secondary HD
<bokken> to all: is the fat saved on the primary drive in windows or saved on the drive it is on? if anyone knows
<bokken> fat in windows
* genii tries to remember that hda2 is not the second hard drive
<rockets> What plugin do I need to play real player video with gstreamer
<Cyber_Stalker> stuart_:  when you say secondary hard drive do you mean a physically seperate one... or just a partition of it?
<ninix> hi, i need some help. I have my kubuntu OS totally installed, configured with all app i need. But i want the exact thing on my Desktop pc. is it possible to do something for copy hd to hd, or it is incompatible ?
<puppe> /quite: "going to bed"
<rjek> ninix: You can copy the packages list across, and then copy your home directory.
<d2leo> vox754: Is there anyway to take storage off of my ext3 partition and add it onto my ntfs one?
<pi3> it's the hour of ubuntu, 7:04
<DelawareAEA> hello.  If the ubuntu repositories have an old version of the program I want, do I have to uninstall the version I have before compiling the latest from source?
<aschedinn> Can anyone think of a reason why none of my SSL based stuff is working?  psftp, https, putty, ssh..connects to localhost and 1 other computer on the network...it hangs on debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<rjek> ninix: But just copying the hard disc sector by sector is likely to not work unless the hardware concerning storage is identical.
<ninix> rjek: but it not just that. i configured a lot of software in /etc, like samba etc..
<rjek> ninix: Copy those files too :)
<vox754> d2leo, there should be by resizing. You need to create unallocated space and resize the other partition. But I've never done it.
<ninix> lol i surely don't remember all these files
<stuart_> cyber; test
<stuart_> hm, no idea how to use nick completion
<Cyber_Stalker> ninix: just copy the whole of etc? :D
<d2leo> vox754: yeah i did do that, but the unallocated storage goes underneath my ext3 partition and im unable to add anything onto my ntfs.
<stuart_> Cyber_Stalker, a physically separate one
<Cyber_Stalker> stuart_:  use tab :D
<ninix> Cyber_Stalker: i don't think it a good idea.
<ninix> rjek: and what did u mean with copy packages list ?
<vox754> d2leo, I think you can move the partitions...
<stuart_> and it's quite weird that it shoudl disappear just like that
<rjek> ninix: Precisely what I said - you can get a list of installed packages out of dpkg, and then apply that list on another machine so they have the same software installed.
<sico> i can't apt-get upgrade :(
<rjek> THen it's just a matter of copying your data and config over.
<sico> and firefox won't run
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm stuart_ ok weird, you shouldnt have formatted it by mistake... i cant really help you past that unfortunatly, is it possible that the hard drive has died?? :D
<sico> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/update-manager-core_1%3a0.59.23_i386.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd)
<ninix> rjek: emm i gonna check
<stuart_> well i wouldn't mind formatting it accidentally. it's just that it's weird i can't mount my newly formatted HD, or can't find it
<orehon> When I start my computer the fsck start to check the HD and find an error and I get a shell... I just skip it and everything works fine! Who can I run the fsck to fix the possible problem and stop to check it on every boot!
<stuart_> couldn't be, it was working fine before i installed ubuntu
<rjek> Right, nobody's answered my question, so I'm buggering off. :)
<goofy> i need help with my desk top it wont load
<car_wat> look that Starting Tomcat
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'NOLOGIN_STR' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_HZ' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MAX_LEN' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'CLOSE_SESSIONS' (notify administrator)
<rockets> car_wat, pastebin.com
<scorp123> !pastebin | car_wat
<ubotu> car_wat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cyber_Stalker> !pastebin | car_wat
<rockets> lol
<rockets> now we're flooding the channel with pastebin info
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<scorp123> rockets: yeah, sounds like fun :)
<sico> anyone have any idea why i can't apt-get upgrade anymore???
<_`XeOn_> still having same problem
<_`XeOn_> update wont work
<orehon> When I start my computer the fsck start to check the HD and find an error and I get a shell... I just skip it and everything works fine! How can I run the fsck to fix the possible problem and stop to check it on every boot!
<rockets> sico, a bit more detail?
<bokken> stu: my guess, with no real proof, is that it could be trying to work on a windows system but you have ubuntu installed. correct me if i am wrong. or just no fat...
<orbisvicis_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sico> rockets: i don't know what to say? i pasted the error
<car_wat> Starting Tomcat
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'NOLOGIN_STR' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_HZ' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MAX_LEN' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'CLOSE_SESSIONS' (notify administrator)
<Cyber_Stalker> aahhh ffs
<car_wat> after upgrating ubuntu
<stuart_> hm. what partitions does ubuntu recognize? ntfs or fat
<Cyber_Stalker> some one sort this guy out
<ofir> hello all
<rockets> sico,  ah. yeah. i have no idea what that means :-D
<car_wat> I tried to start tamcat
<sico> :( me either :(
<car_wat> and saw thar error
<car_wat> Starting Tomcat
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'NOLOGIN_STR' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_HZ' (notify administrator)
<vox754> !ops
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MAX_LEN' (notify administrator)
<scorp123> car_wat: are you actually reading what people tell you???
<NigelS> car_wat: don't flood the channel, use pastebin for logs and errors
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)
<car_wat> configuration error - unknown item 'CLOSE_SESSIONS' (notify administrator)
<Cyber_Stalker> stuart_:  i can see my ntfs partitions in ubuntu... i havnt really tried to access them yet altho i cannot mount them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> car_wat: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@163.178.20.34]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stuart_> man then where did my hd go :(
<webstar88> hello all
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks ompaul
<stuart_> had some pretty nice porn on there
<Cyber_Stalker> that was fetting really annoying :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<scorp123> tomaw: thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@163.178.20.34]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> scorp123: it wasn't me :)
<scorp123> ompaul: thank you
<Cyber_Stalker> was ompaul :D
<scorp123> tomaw: thank you  (for correcting me ... LOL)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> hehe
<metalfan> hi
<gcarrillo> hi all
<webstar88> installed 7.04 all OK except can't record sound, tried different sound setting, no luck, can anyone help?
<metalfan> how do i restart the x server without reboot?
<goofy> anyone know why my desktop wontload after login
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@163.178.20.34]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@163.178.20.34]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gcarrillo> is there a map program available for ubuntu, that can be used offline?
<genii> metalfan:  ctrl-alt-backspace
<gcarrillo> metalfan: ctrl-alt-backspace
<kitche> metalfan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if your on ubuntu xdm if your on xubuntu and kdm for kubuntu
* ompaul slaps the finger of typos
<NigelS> metalfan: logging out and logging in will do this.  From a command line with the server down for example /etc/init.d/gdm restart if gdm is your login manager
<metalfan> goofy, post /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a pastebin service....paste the link here
<kitche> ctrl-alt-backsapce can be bad
<metalfan> thx
<NigelS> gcarrillo: that's a hard kill of the server, not a good idea, it's not meant for just exiting X
<gcarrillo> metalfan: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gcarrillo> how bout that way
<metalfan> gcarrillo, text consoles seems to be disabled in latest ubuntu?
<dissection> How do I set read/write persmission for a .conf file
<NigelS> dissection: for whom?
<dissection> NigelS: I want to set it so I don't have to type sudo each time, to edit proxychains.conf
<metalfan> dissection, man chown
<gcarrillo> i died
<NigelS> dissection: then sudo chmod a+rw to set read/write for everyone
<metalfan> gcarrillo, text consoles seems to be disabled in latest ubuntu?
<gcarrillo> the VTs are working for me
<gcarrillo> although it just logged me out :P
<sunken> can someone explain this in dmesg: 'hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.'
<genii> dissection: not chown. chmod
<metalfan> NigelS, maybe give rights for his user is better?
<Arclite_> Okay, I'm kind of a desktop Ubuntu newb, but I've been using it as a media server for a while. My Macbook Pro (running OS X) is in the shop. I need to work on some Ruby stuff. Does anyone have suggestions for a decent "code" text editor, preferably one targeted for Ruby dev?
<metalfan> gcarrillo, oh....sry...
<genii> dissection: But that begs the question why you want to change the default permissions
<gcarrillo> np :)
<goofy> metalfan http://pastebin.com/d69da30bd
<scorp123> sunken: sounds like your sound card has minor troubles. Unless you experience serious problems (e.g. weird sounds, or no sound at all) I think you can safely ignore that.
<cdiddy> hi
<dissection> genii: Why, is it a bad idea? Its only for one file
<gcarrillo> hi
<NigelS> metalfan: maybe, maybe not; I'm not going to make decisions for him :)
<genii> dissection: I never said it was a bad idea. I'm wondering what is it that you require this
<sunken> scorp123: the only thing that bugs me is that if I plug in headphones, there is no sound in them
<gcarrillo> anybody know of map programs that need you to be online?
<NigelS> dissection: incidentally if you are in a terminal and type sudo -s then you'll get a root shell and don't need to preface everything with sudo from then on
<gcarrillo> just curious
<cdiddy> anybody have any experience configuring dual monitors with dual video cards on ubuntu?
<cdiddy> ive tried everything
<orehon> How can I skip fsck from system boot ?!
<gcarrillo> i mean that *don't* need u to be online
<metalfan> goofy, i guess x starts fine, but the last line looks interesting:  AUDIT: Wed Jul 18 18:04:41 2007: 6254 X: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<metalfan> goofy, whats your users uid?
<scorp123> sunken: Intel HDA cards are still very very new .... could be that they don't work yet 100% everywhere
<dissection> genii: I have to edit proxychains.conf about 15 times a day so hate having to type the password all the time
<scorp123> sunken: I have one of those in my HP dv2108ea laptop ... and it's only since a few weeks that it works there.
<gcarrillo> i have intel hda, mine seems ok
<sunken> scorp123: ok, will there be any new realeases of ubuntu that will 'fix' my problem?
<scorp123> sunken: the problem here is Intel
<goofy>  meralfan uid?
<dissection> NigelS: Is it the same as "su"?
<metalfan> dissection, open a root terminal in gnome
<genii> dissection: Just edit instead the sudoers file not to require your user to need to put in password every time. man sudoers will have proper syntax
<sunken> scorp123: ok, they fight open system still?!
<scorp123> sunken: unless they don't release the full specs the ALSA people can't write new sound drivers, and the people at Canonical can't put them into Ubuntu ...
<Cyber_Stalker> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gcarrillo> good answer
<NigelS> dissection: same effect basically; it just launches a shell
<sunken> scorp123: ok, thank you for your time
<Arclite_> Okay, I'm kind of a desktop Ubuntu newb, but I've been using it as a media server for a while. My Macbook Pro (running OS X) is in the shop. I need to work on some Ruby stuff. Does anyone have suggestions for a decent "code" text editor, preferably one targeted for Ruby dev (syntax highlighting a plus)?>
<cdiddy> Can anybody here help me?
<ubutom> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NigelS> Arclite_: I personally find kate to be nice though I haven't done ruby - I would be surprised if it didn't have syntax highlighting for it
<dissection> I was wondering, when you use the prefer sudo, it basically asks for your user password, and then gives you administrator rights. Isn't that a security risk? I never understood that
<scorp123> sunken: something coming to my mind ...
<dissection> *prefix
<scorp123> sunken: your machine ... is that a laptop?
<goofy> metal fan wht do you mean by uid
<cdiddy> i have tried and tried and searched and searched, and all I want to do is be able to setup two monitors with two video cards
<sunken> scorp123: yes it is, sorry for not telling you that
<cdiddy> I havent had any luck
<vslash> ca roule ?
<sunken> scorp123: it has 1 output and 1 input and pcspeakers
<scorp123> sunken: take a close look at the volume controls ... Chances are that it has additional channels like "PCM2" which are set to the minimum. Turning that one up helped a lot in my case.
<NigelS> dissection: well the question isn't that exactly since there's the alternative of an enabled root account to look into.  The only question then is, is it worse,better or the same sec wise as having a seperate root account
<sunken> scorp123: will check again
<metalfan> im trying to get rid of the "Composite" xorg extension......in the xorg extension section i have:  Option         "Composite" "Disable"       but after login:    xdpyinfo |grep Comp   still displays Composite?
<NigelS> dissection: when ubuntu was first released the debate happened and it was felt that disabling root was fine and using sudo was the way forward
<likwidtek> Trying to get Desktop Effects to run on my machine.  I have a VT8378 S3 UniChrome Integrated Video.  When I enable desktop effects I get a solid white screen.  Anyone want to lend some advise?
<likwidtek> I'm running Feisty
<kbrooks> metalfan, ctrl+alt+bksp buttons
<metalfan> kbrooks, for what?
<kbrooks> metalfan, restart X11
<NigelS> dissection: having 1 pw makes it more likely, for one thing, that people won't do what they so often do and make a really easy root or user pw because they don't like remembering two.  They also choose only slight variants to set them apart. Using sudo also avoids people, nearly by default, leaving themselves logged in
<metalfan> already did
<kbrooks> dissection, also, both ways have exactly one weakness
<dissection> NigelS: And is it a problem to stay logged in? Because if someone were to hack the system and get the user pass, he'd get admin access anyway using sudo
<samwize> does anyone know the md5sum hash for xubuntu 7.04 alternate cd?
<Cyber_Stalker> hey tiax, i could just use " gksu "update-manager -c" "
<NigelS> dissection: if someone hacks in why is it easier to get the user pw than the root?
<NigelS> dissection: if you can brute force the user hash you can do the same for the root one unless the root one is more complex.  The idea is that you don't use a simple pw for your user acct
<NemesisD> im about to partition a disk for ubuntu with ext3, can anyone argue that XFS or ReiserFS or JFS are significantly better?
<NemesisD> im currently just doing this as a test on an old 20gb drive but i plan to use this computer as a larger backup file server if that's relevant
<kbrooks> NemesisD, dooon't even look at reiserfs
<MilitantPotato> Why isn't Gdesklets working, any ideas?
<NemesisD> kbrooks, hehe whys that
<NemesisD> i heard it was good
<PriceChild> !best | NemesisD
<ubotu> NemesisD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dissection> NigelS: No I'm saying.. Say the root account is disabled (for security?).. So if someone hacks into the PC and gets the username, and pass, he could simply use sudo using the same pass and get admin access. Or if a user has enabled root access and stays logged in, I think someone who hacks into the system has root access again. So aren't both the same?
<kbrooks> NemesisD, the founder got imprisoned for allegedly kidnapping
<samwize> why isnt the xubuntu 7.04 alternate cd hash listed?
<Cyber_Stalker> is there any one here that could help me access my NTFS HD... i can see it in nautilus but i get an error about mounting it, what would be the best/easyest way to access it
<NemesisD> kbrooks, that doesn't mean his work is bad
<sunken> my headphone jack does not work for me
<kitche> samwize: it is
<MilitantPotato> oh yea ignore the newbie :P
<genii> dissection: Only trusted users are supposed to have sudo rights on the computer. So only 1 or a few ppl's actual user accounts could conceivable be used to hijack your box
<kbrooks> MilitantPotato, um
<samwize> kitche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes -  only xubuntu 6.10 hash is there
<MilitantPotato> :D
<bjames> stupid question:  can tar take standard input:
<kbrooks> MilitantPotato, clarify not working
<genii> dissection: These trusted users would also use root privelege only when needed.
<bjames> bunzip2 -c "${1}" > tar -xf;;
<kbrooks> bjames, don't
<Cyber_Stalker> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MilitantPotato> It opens a window, with nothing in it, after one min or so it closes
<dissection> genii: Ah so you could create user accounts for whom sudo is disabled? Okay, that makes sense.
<NigelS> dissection: nope.  That wouldn't be how it works.  The danger of being left logged in is that you either are vulnerable to someone with physical access performing unauthed ops or that you launch a process with root privs that introduces an attack vector since an exploit targetting it could then run with root privs.  So they aren't equivalent nope.  Can you think of an instance though where someone could hack into a computer and get the user account where they coul
<kbrooks> bjames, tar -xf $1
<kbrooks> bjames, do that
<kitche> samwize: you don't look hard do you :) http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/MD5SUMS
<kbrooks> bjames, xf does automatic detection
<blizzow> anyone know what packages should be installed to get xen running in gutsy?
<bjames> kbrooks: what will -xf auto-decompress?
<genii> dissection: Only the first user created on an ubuntu install has sudo rights by default. All others afterwards must specifically be added to the list of trusted users.
<kbrooks> bjames, bz2 and gz, dunno about others
<bjames> .tar.gz, .tgz, ..tar.bz, tbz,
<bjames> including the shorthand?
<kbrooks> bjames, .tar.gz == .tgz
<samwize> kitche: i would never had been able to find that
<bjames> I know
<bjames> hence "the shorthand"
<kitche> samwize: it's right on the download site for xubuntu
<kbrooks> bjames, yes including that
<ninix> is there a way to REDOWNLOAD all installed packages ?
<ninix> not reinstall ?
<juano__> can someone tell me why the repos are so slow ?
<bjames> damn - I just spent a while creating a script that will look at the file type given, check for the right decompression program, then run it
<d4rkmonkey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Orraj> do coiled Ethernet cables loss connectivity? Ive been so.
<d4rkmonkey> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<vox754> ninix, yes. It is a pain. The repositories are there feel free to redownload everything.
<dissection> NigelS, genii: Okay, so in your opinion, which is better. (1) Having root account disabled and using as normal user with sudo (2) Having root account enabled with a complex password of say 20 characters and be responsible enough to log yourself always, and disable sudo
<d4rkmonkey> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ninix> vox754: but with a command line ?
<kitche> bjames: with the newest version of gnu tar it autodetects the compression
<Mohd> Guys, I have a problem here. I've downloaded the "Updates" and now I am about to  install them, but i got this wierd message "Another synaptic is running"
<d4rkmonkey> bye!
<dissection> *logout that is
<Mohd> Any one know a solution? I am new to Linux.
<dissection> Mohd: You need to close your synaptic package manager
<Mohd> Dissesction : I dont have it open in the first place?
<genii> dissection: Consider, doing an oopsie like rm -Rf /* while in root
<bjames> kitche: I will test what files it can handle, then remove the excess from the script
<pike_> Mohd: try sudo pkill synaptic
<bjames> cheers
<vox754> ninix, I would guess you should use "wget" read the manual page "man wget"
<NigelS> dissection: I'll answer that if you answer my question :)
<Orraj> Mohd the add/remove window is also a synaptic
<dissection> NigelS: What question? Your text was too long, and your last sentence was broken ;[
<NigelS> dissection: it's no use positing usage cases that don't reflect reality I would also add
<nikin> is there a program like moviemaker on windows in ubuntu? i want to do some work on my screen capture videos... witch are in ogg format (theora+vorbis)
<genii> dissection: sudo is basically a tool to protect us from ourselves, not so much from the outside
<ninix> lol... nvm then. i got 1440 packs.
<MilitantPotato> Reinstalled GDesklets and still it opens a window with nothing in it, and stops responding
<estudiantes_> with sudo you can protect from everybody
<dissection> Hmm
<likwidtek> how do I change my video driver?
<kitche> MilitantPotato: did you install some widgets along with it?
<MilitantPotato> System>admin>restricted driver manager
<dusk> anyone know why fglrx freezes after a few minutes in feisty?
<kitche> likwidtek: change your video driver to what?
<MilitantPotato> kitche: no
<NigelS> dissection: it shouldn't be too long
<NigelS> dissection: Can you think of an instance though where someone could hack into a computer and get the user account where they couldn't also get the root one since tghey are both stored in the same (root owned) file
<dissection> NigelS: It ended "Can you think of an instance though where someone could hack into a computer and  get the user account where they coul
<kitche> MilitantPotato: well that's most likely why
<nikin> is there a good video editor for OGG (theora+vorbis) video files in ubuntu?
<NigelS> dissection: was what I said
<MilitantPotato> it did install lots of applets on its own
<dissection> Hrm
<kitche> MilitantPotato: yeah but I think you have to enable it
<likwidtek> well I think I am using the vesa driver.  I have an s3 unichrome integrated driver
<MilitantPotato> Ok, so where do I start?
<likwidtek> and I am trying to get "desktop Effects" to work
<nikin> almost every other movieformat will also do :D trancoding is not a problem :D
<kitche> likwidtek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is debian/ubuntu's way
<estudiantes_> with sudo you can protect your computer from a whole network
<Perun> is there somewhere a xen kernel >2.6.20 repository for feisty? (unsupported or supported)
<kitche> likwidtek: and vesa won't work with desktop effects
<dusk> is there a fix for fglrx freezes?
<maki> hello
<likwidtek> yeah, so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will hook me up?  :)
<genii> Perun: good question, I haven't seen one yet
<dissection> NigelS: I normally use 25 character passwords for something *really* important though. So can they both be hacked the same way if someone used the same method he could/would to obtain my user pass?
<maki> where can i find the latest gutsy gibon dev iso image ?
<samwize> is SAO best for .iso burning?
<metalfan> whats the ubuntu version to gentoos "rc-update" ?
<vox754> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<dusk> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<likwidtek> kitche I have a bunch to choose from.  Which do i choose?
<genii> metalfan sudo apt-get update
<metalfan> thx
<metalfan> genii, h...wait
<kitche> likwidtek: for the vesa driver or for the unichrome one?
<NigelS> dissection: well the question is one of search-time within the search space; there's a level of complexity in a pw which takes it beyond the search-time that would be feasible for an attacker and as such anything above that level of complexity is arguably superfluous from an attack point of view
<sergiol> hello
<Orraj> anyone want to explain drivers to me? I also saw them as independent software that played mediator between the computer and the new hardware, but in linux I don't see a easy install for drivers.
<metalfan> genii, why do you try to help if you dont have a clue?
<likwidtek> the integrated video is s3 unichrome
<sergiol> can i ask a simple non ubuntu question here?
<metalfan> genii, rc-update is the runlevel editor in gentoo
<likwidtek> and I see a listing in there for s3
<lousygarua> when pressing Alt+F2, does gnome runs a certain 'launcher app' or is it a built in command? can i run the same dialog from command line?
<hamza> any one knows how i can view tv on ubuntu...my tvcard is already installed
<sergiol> is there any Spanish here?
<pike_> lousygarua: its a gnome thing
<hamza> any one knows how i can view tv on ubuntu...my tvcard is already installed
<lousygarua> pike_: bummer :) thanks
<kitche> likwidtek: you can use s3 but there is a unichrome driver not sure if it's installed by default or not
<MilitantPotato> Hamz there's a program for that
<nickrud> Orraj, the short answer is that all known drivers are already in the kernel, you don't have to install drivers. And the ones that aren't aren't easy to install
<dissection> NigelS: And btw I was referring to those who could steal remotely, not someone who has physical access
<pike_> lousygarua: what are you trying to do it is easy enough to do from command line
<likwidtek> kitche s3 didnt work how do I get unichrome installed?
<likwidtek> VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video
<genii> metalfan: Ah, OK, sorry. Gentoo is not my usual thing. For runlevels I would normally just use init then
<hamza> any one knows how i can view tv on ubuntu...my tvcard is already installed
<NigelS> dissection: Yes I know, what I said was referring to that
<MilitantPotato> Weird
* genii needs more coffee
<MilitantPotato> I wonder why it's not working..
<nickrud> !es | sergiol
<ubotu> sergiol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lousygarua> pike_: actually what i wanted to do is add a menu item to fluxbox for "run application", without opening a shell in fluxbox
<kitche> hamza: install a tv tuner application
<vox754> likwidtek, you need the "via" driver. It is included.
<Orraj> nickrud so if it doesn't plug and play....im out of luck
<genii> metalfan You want certain tty to always run at certain runlevels ?
<hamza> kitche i have tvtime but nothing happens on that ...it opens with a blue screen and then closes itself
<sergiol> i have a computer with spanish keyboard and i want to get answer to this question: where can i write the tilde character with no character below it?
<nickrud> Orraj, not entirely, but in general. What do you need a driver for? (and please don't say winmodem :)
<sergiol> i only have  key marked on my keyboard
<Jay123> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 today and I am having MAJOR! booting problems can someone please help me?!
<neil-> Jay123, define major booting problems?
<likwidtek> vox754 thanks
<neil-> Give details, and someone will help
<Jay123> OK
<hamzzzz> kitche i have tvtime but nothing happens on that ...it opens with a blue screen and then closes itself
<Orraj> nickrud: its for a Ethernet card. and it said the disk had the linux drivers on it but its been out smarting me
<MilitantPotato> Is anyone familure with desklets?
<Jay123> I put the live CD in then waited for it to load.... then clicked install waited for it to install the whole OS then restarted once it finished now it says its missing hard drive
<vox754> likwidtek, what motherboard is that? You have to beware that there are problems with that driver and 3D.
<carl_> How can I repair "broken packages"?
<carl_> "Could not apply changes!
<nickrud> Orraj, what kind of ethernet card? Linux supports a huge number of them
<Jay123> It will only boot if the CD is in the drive
<vecina> How do you put a password on an archive file?
<Jay123> Otherwise after my BIOS boots it says no operating system
<MilitantPotato> Jay did you install it to the drive?
<carl_> Easy Ubuntu reports error: "Fix broken packages first."
<vox754> likwidtek, here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/43154
<MilitantPotato> There's a shortcut on your desktop
<Orraj> netgear
<dissection> NigelS: Sorry if I seem to be coming back to the same question. But so far as far as the explaination I've received goes, the problem with creating a root account is the user's own irresponsibility, i.e., using a simple password, more or less the same from the user pass, or typing a command that could delete important files, or staying logged in as root, etc. So is it basically the user's behaviour that could result in compromising the system's security or
<Jay123> I installed it to my hard drive...
<Orraj> nickrud netgear
<samwize> what write method does infrarecorder require for burning an ISO?
<sabgenton> do u need to have joliet suport for some cd to work?
<[Neurotic] > Heya everyone - is there any reason anyone can think of that would cause a network dropout when using vncviewer to access another ubuntu machine over a wireless network? (and it's just this machine, any other machine is fine)
<sabgenton> or do u just  get shorten file names
<Jay123> I partitioned my whole hard drive which had XP on to load Ubuntu with it
<nickrud> Orraj, if you type lspci in a terminal, it'll give you a line about your ethernet card. paste *just that one line* here
<Wolfpaws> hai. Have a question; how do you disable xscreensaver?
<carl_> apt-get fix-broken-packages ???
<nickrud> carl_, apt-get install -f      first
<Jay123> so does anybody know how to fix my issue?
<Cubey> meh, how do you kill a process that won't die? aMule froze just trying to set it up for use and the process is in a 'zombie' state and won't end/die when killed
<NigelS> dissection: well to return to the question I originally asked; the issue is whether a seperate root pw is better, the same or worse than having 1 acct and using sudo.  It's not about one mechanism being flawed, it's about whether, in the final analysis, there is any actual difference
<carl_>  nickrud Thanks
<Orraj> nickrud okay might take me a second
<Cubey> I tried 'kill' as well via console with it's PID
<nickrud> Orraj, np, I'll be around for about an hour
<dissection> NigelS: Is it possible to set a different password for sudo commands?
<NigelS> dissection: so it might be the user's behaviour, it might not be, but I don't think it's the determinant factor in the design decision
<Cubey> nor can I reopen it due to the stuck process
<dissection> NigelS: I think its using the same password thats bothering me :D
<vox754> Jay123, that is a documented issue you can find in web pages. The short remedies is to unplug all hard drives, reset the BIOS memory CMOS. And plug the drives setting a different mode for them in the BIOS.
<dusk> i remember seeing an experimental alternative to fglrx, but forget the name
<clawtros> avivo
<NigelS> dissection: sudo invokes an account so it is not a seperate function in that sense and so, afaik, you can't distinguish nope
<Jay123> i looked all over for the answer
<Cyber_Stalker> !mp3
<elmo40> WinAmp not running
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crippler> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my Dell deminson 4600 and the sound will now work. Any suggestions?
<crippler> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my Dell deminson 4600 and the sound will now work. Any suggestions?
<zun> hi
<NigelS> dissection: Yes, I see that, but as I was saying above, is it really any less/more secure?  In what situation could you gain one password and not the other unless security was already lax?
<NigelS> dissection: if it was poor then the kind of user who sets a weak pw would, if presented with 2 accts they must think of pw for set weak ones, poss weaker, in both cases
<Jay123> vox754, your saying dissect my computer and reset the bios (how) then replug it back in?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b osxdud*!?=osxdude@*]  by nalioth
<clawtros> crippler, assuming the driver works - sometimes the mixer volume defaults to zero
<vox754> dissection, one of the advantages of using sudo is that you do not have to remember a different password. Most probably you can change that behavior but you may need to hack into the documentation yourself.
<NigelS> dissection: if the user sets strong pws then they will set a strong pw in both case and because of the hash-computaton time, the search-time for a search space of 8 characters will be large beyond feasible calculation in almost all cases
<crippler> clawtros, yes i realize that. it's not. is there a terminal command I can use to reinstall the sound driver or fix it?
<MilitantPotato> :(
<Cyber_Stalker> "you do not have the decoder required to play this file you may need to install the necisarry plugins" and those plugins would be?
<MilitantPotato> Cyber
<MilitantPotato> searc XMMS
<MilitantPotato> search*
<Jay123> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 now when I try to boot off the hard drive it says it's missing an operating system does anybody know where I can get a solution to this problem?
<MilitantPotato> Jay, install Ubuntu to the OS :)
<Cubey> How do you kill a process that won't die? aMule froze just trying to set it up for use and the process is in a 'zombie' state and won't end/die when killed.
<dissection> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8 <-- lol
<vox754> Jay123, yes. The way to reset the BIOS varies among models of motherboards, it could be a button, or you may need to short circuit a few pins wit a jumper cap. This should be explained in your motherboard manual. Or you may browse your model on the web.
<nickrud> Orraj, be back shortly
<NigelS> Jay123: describe your hard disk setup to me please
<MilitantPotato> also, make the linux partition /
<crippler> lol
<Jay123> its just a 20 gig all partitioned for ubuntu
<_6StringKng_> your hoeless
<_6StringKng_> hopeless*
<NigelS> vox754: why on earth would he want to do that?
<crippler> prolly right 6
<likwidtek> DUDE
<NigelS> Jay123: there's just the one drive?
<_6StringKng_> haha, you'll get it
<vox754> NigelS, well, it worked for me and for others...
<crippler> clawtros, yes i realize that. it's not. is there a terminal command I can use to reinstall the sound driver or fix it?
<likwidtek> this is way complicated
<Cyber_Stalker> MilitantPotato: should i sudo apt-get xmms?
<Jay123> YES
<MilitantPotato> Cyber, you can
<crippler> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my Dell deminson 4600 and the sound will now work. Any suggestions?
<MilitantPotato> or go to Applications then Add/Remove
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<likwidtek> isn't there an easier way to change my driver to the VIA instead of VESA without having to go through the entire xorg configurator?
<MilitantPotato> type XMMS into the search bar
<Cyber_Stalker> is xmms a player or the necissary plugins?
<MilitantPotato> player
<MilitantPotato> It's basically winamp
<likwidtek> isnt there a conf file I can just change to VIA
<Cyber_Stalker> grr
<Cyber_Stalker> doing and upgrade lol cant access synaptic
<MilitantPotato> bummer :(
<zun> aptitude works?
<MilitantPotato> Can anyone help me with desklets
<MilitantPotato> Please? :)
<Cyber_Stalker> u know how many times i have ctrl - c'ed this upgrade lol
<Jay123> I'm just going to download XP again and use it because im not going to risk bricking my computer messing with the bios just to get a stupid operating system to work
<NigelS> vox754: it just seems like an odd solution
<vox754> likwidtek, it is called "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" very easy, just change one line.
<zun> what's wrong with your box jay?
<MilitantPotato> Jay are you sure you partitioned the HD right?
<neil-> likwidtek, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jay123> I only have 1 HD
<MilitantPotato> If you didn't set the main drive bootable your bios won't load it
<Jay123> it says theres not operating system
<NigelS> vox754: what's the exact bug here?
<MilitantPotato> 1 HD yea
<crippler> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my Dell deminson 4600 and the sound will now work. Any suggestions?
<MilitantPotato> but you need at least two partitions
<Jay123> why
<MilitantPotato> Main linux, and a swap
<MilitantPotato> have you read the setup instructions?
<vox754> NigelS, I know. But when you are desperate you take those decisions and then wonder why you wasted and entire day doing other LBA stuff.
<Cyber_Stalker> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<NigelS> Jay123: did you let it auto-partition?
<Jay123> I just did what the live CD told me
<likwidtek> lol nm xorg.conf
<likwidtek> heh
<Jay123> yea
<likwidtek> yay thanks guys
<Jay123> I partitioned the whole entire drive
<AaronMT> Hi, how can I update Firefox to 2.0.0.5?
<twocarlo_> lol
<MilitantPotato> So I'm SOL on getting help with desklets?
<NigelS> Jay123: You've checked the BIOS to make sure it now wants to boot from the HD and not just the CD?
<Jay123> yes
<twocarlo_> well jay ubuntu needs a linux partition and swap partition
<Jay123> HD first floppy second cd drive third
<crippler> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my Dell deminson 4600 and the sound will now work. Any suggestions?
<Jay123> why didnt the live cd take care of that
<likwidtek> ok!  I think its running the via driver now.  I no longer get a white screen when i try to enable desktop effects
<NigelS> twocarlo_: it should at least find GRUB before it realises there's no swap and in any event linux can use a swap file it's just a crap way of doing it
<likwidtek> now it says "cannot enable desktop effects"  hahaha
<likwidtek> ARGH!
<genii> Jay123: When you do from a terminal off the livecd: sudo fdisk -l     can you pastebin the result of that command?
<likwidtek> any ideas?
<crimsun> crippler: I need your `lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/card*/codec*` pastebinned.
<Orraj> nickrud: need help with some complications....
<NigelS> Jay123: it almost certainly did unless you overrode it
<twocarlo_> thanks NigelS
<Jay123> I can't do anything except get into the live cd
<Jay123> so if the partitioned arent the problem then what is
<MilitantPotato> When I try to enable desktop effects I get this message: "The Composite extension is not available"
<genii> Jay123: grub (bootloader) may not have installed properly
<Jay123> whats the solution?
<NigelS> Jay123: your BIOS is complaining that it can't find a boot loader, this is odd, and we need more info to work out what's going on, following genii's instructions to begin with would be good
<metalfan> MilitantPotato, its should be described in the howto you read
<Cyber_Stalker> MilitantPotato: have you tried #ubuntu-effects
<twocarlo_> you can use gparted
<Cyber_Stalker> ?/j #ubuntu-effects
<twocarlo_> jay123:you can use gparted
<NigelS> Jay123: normallt you see that error if, for example, the BIOS can't find a bootable drive - i,e, it is set to boot off floppy/CD but there is no such disc availab le
<vox754> likwidtek, I told you to look up for the related bug. The VIA module will not work with most 3D, and that includes desktop effects, because the module is not perfect. I suggest you buy a separate video card if you want visual goodies. Blame VIA.
<Jay123> I don't even know how to get into the terminal i've never used linux before
<MilitantPotato> Yea cyber, no-one answered.
<genii> Jay123: Other possibles: grub installed to hda# partition instead of just hda master boot record.
<crippler> crimsun, can you message me on AIM @ crippler3421 or here
<Cyber_Stalker> lol just keep trying :D
<NigelS> Jay123: we will tell you
<Cyber_Stalker> they do eventually
<NigelS> Jay123: are you in linux atm with the live cd?
<crimsun> crippler: why?
<nickrud> Orraj, what's that?
<crippler> nvm
<Jay123> no im on xp on another computer
<lousygarua> does thunderbird + gmail + smtp works on ubuntu? i can only  get pop to work and i've tried many online guides. is it a bug? or am i missing someting?
<Orraj> nickrud i did the cmd u told me to do and the ethernet info isnt right
<NemesisD> great, i just installed ubuntu on this machine using the alt install disc, the installation went through without any problems, and now when i boot, grub loads and then the screen goes black and just hangs there
<nickrud> Orraj, it's what the card itself reports
<syntaxx> i have a problem in my cups server.. when someone pauses the printer on their client all other queue is paused anyone know how to fix that?
<martyn> could someone please tell me how to upgrade firefox 2.0.0.4 to 2.0.0.5?
<NigelS> Jay123:if you could boot into linux on the affected machine we can see if there's info on it that will help
<Orraj> nickrud why would a netear card say realtek?
<metalfan> NemesisD, press esc wgen grub starts and choose safe mode, then you can rectify the situation
<nickrud> Orraj, probably because that's the chip it uses
<NemesisD> wow nm it just finished booting
<NemesisD> it really shouldn't take 5 minutes to boot given the hardware
<Jay123> Can you tell me a general solution to my problem that will fix it, because it takes forever for that live cd to load
<NemesisD> unless its the hard drive, its quite old
<AaronMT> Hi, how can I update Firefox to 2.0.0.5?
<likwidtek> vox754 oh i am sorry I didn't read that
<vox754> NigelS, he cannot boot under any circumstances. After the POST the single error "not Operating system found" or something appears. This is a known problem.
<vox754> likwidtek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/43154
<likwidtek> yeah I will prolly get another vid card
<likwidtek> thanks man
<zun> it's in firefox's help menu ... help -> check for updates
<twocarlo_> jay123: you have to buy another cdrom
<Jay123> no no no
<AaronMT> Zun, it's greyed out
<Orraj> nickrud okay makes sense  : ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor CD. Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 C+
<zun> try help -> about, which version is it
<crimsun> AaronMT: we disable it, because we handle updates separately.
<AaronMT> Zun, 2.0.0.4
<twocarlo_> jay123:well it happened to me too, thats what i did
<Orraj> nickrud (rev 10)
<NigelS> vox754: can you link to some particular bug please then? Because OS not found is an extremely generic problem and means simply that, so what's the actual bug with the installer and GRUB that's causing that?
<Jay123> The cdrom works fine it boots to it
<zun> AaronMT, are you on a liveCD or any other read-only variant?
<nickrud> Orraj, ok, now type lsmod | grep 8139too  ; you should get back a line or two
<AaronMT> crimsun, what is the proper method?
<vox754> NigelS, it is not an Ubuntu bug. It seems to be like a BIOS, motherboard, static electricity bug. Let me browse.
<twocarlo_> jay123:can you enumerate your problem please
<zun> aha
<AaronMT> zun: no, normal regular install
<crimsun> AaronMT: wait for it to appear in $release-security
<kitche> vox754: OS not found means the bios can not find an OS to boot
<Jay123> I installed 7.04 and now it says theres no operating system found
<NigelS> vox754: sounds like hocus pocus to me; the people resetting their BIOS had prob left the target HD out of the boot list and when they reset their BIOS it defaulted to including it
<NigelS> vox754: they they ascribe the reset to fixing it
<martyn> it's possible to download Firefox 2.0.0.5 but how do you upgrade
<NigelS> Jay123: boot into linux and connect to IRC from there please, then we can try and work out what's going on;  OS not found implies the bootloader wasn't installed properly or the BIOS isn't looking for it correctly
<kbrosnan> martyn: wait for ubuntu to ship the update themselves
<Orraj> nickrud 8139too 27648 0 ( line break ) mii 6528 2 8139cp,8139too
<Jay123> if i boot into the live cd will you help me
<NigelS> Jay123: the people here will of course try and help, that's what the channel is for
<Orraj> nickrud can i ask what we are looking at :D?
<genii> work calls, afk 5-7 mins
<nickrud> Orraj, ok, your ethernet card is recognized, and has loaded the driver: 8139too . So, if you're not getting internet, you have other problems
<Jay123> alright ill be back hopefully in like 5
<vox754> NigelS, yes, some people do not need to reset the BIOS, some just need to detect again the Hard drive. That is my point. But you are right, we are arguing about the same thing.
<Jay123> brb
<zun> does anyone have experience getting apache2 and mono to work?
<martyn> kbrosnan: thanks
<zun> I checked a number of guides, I got it installed fine but can't get asp files to execute
<_6StringKng_> so I"m retarded, how do I update to the latest firefox, lol
<_6StringKng_> 2.0.0.5
<Orraj> okay well thanks for helping me out, I feel like ive learned a bit about drivers. btw is there any reason that the terminal app would restart the comp?
<nickrud> Orraj, that lsmod command? it shows all the modules that the kernel has loaded, a lot of those are drivers for hardware you have.
<Cyber_Stalker> whats with this person and using diffrent nicks asking how to update firefox...
<vox754> _6StringKng_, maybe enabling backports.
<blizzow> Anyone had luck installing Xen with gutsy?
<_6StringKng_> ok, and how would I do that
<vox754> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nickrud> _6StringKng_, you have two choices: waiting for the update (apparently it's a security one, so it shouldn't be long) or installing the one from mozilla.
<Scrippie> hello
<Absenth> When I enable Beryl, or Compiz as my window manager using the Beryl-manager I lose all of my window borders.  I have the Emerald Theme Manager installed, but it doesn't apper to be loading.  Any suggestions on where I should start?
<conorkirkpatrick> Absenth: Your problem was the reason I stopped using Beryl :(
<_6StringKng_> ok
<nickrud> Absenth, I had that problem intermittently (I quit beryl for other reasons) there's a right click menu option reload window decorator that always got borders back for me.
<Orraj> anyone know the major company that gave the option of ordering a computer w/ ubuntu preinstalled?
<NigelS> Orraj: dell has kinda
<vox754> Orraj, Dell. Visit ubuntuforums.org for more information.
<Absenth> nickrud: yeah, somewhere I think there's a config problem, because that doesn't seem to work for me.
<genii> Those dell ubuntu boxes are only available right now in US
<NigelS> yup, hence the kinda
<NigelS> and the story about them seems to change every week
<NigelS> "they're cheaper, they're more expensive"
<NigelS> so who knows :) but Michael Dell uses ubuntu
* nickrud mutters something about love's philosophy on options
<reed026> You could always but the walmart special and install Ubuntu yourself
<reed026> buy*
<zun> does anyone have experience setting up apache2 and mod-mono? :)
<reed026> I do with Apache2 but no mod-mono
<zun> darn
<zun> I can't get asp to execute...
<reed026> what are you trying to do with mod-mono?
<zun> set up an asp dev server
<zun> but the .aspx won't execute, of course it doesn't work out of the box, I didn't expect it to but I don't know exactly what else to check
<g0dd3ss> hai
<reed026> zun, maybe this will help : http://www.mono-project.com/Mod_mono#Configuring_Mod_Mono
<g0dd3ss> can someoone plz recommend me a good gnutella client for ubuntu
<zun> hmm I've read a nubmer of'em
<StavmaN> hello, i have a question about ubuntu 7.04 and NTFS. would it slow me down to store on my files on an NTFS partition?
<jrib> g0dd3ss: gtk-gnutella is in the universe repository
<soothsayer> Anyone know why bchunk on my .bin and .cue file (VCD) gives two isos?
<zun> ah if you're an apache2 buff, I added a virtual directory and no sign of it...
<nickrud> g0dd3ss, gtk-gnutella
<PriceChild> g0dd3ss, "apt-cache search gnutella" for a list
<jrib> StavmaN: what kind of files?  like documents and media?
<StavmaN> exactly
<ShackJack> StavmaN: Not appreciably, no...
<StavmaN> and would i be able to install linux application on NTFS?
<StavmaN> or am i going too far on that one
<reed026> hmm I guess I need to pull out my server from the closet and mess around with this.
<Jay123> Hey I'm back NigelS
<Ek0nomik> is anyone familiar with SSHFS?
<reed026> I don't have a need for ASP though.. php has always treated me well zun :)(
<SochBat> Hello Ubuntites
<radioman> hey
<Ek0nomik> apparently something went wrong with mounting the remote on the local... because this is the permission of my directory:
<Ek0nomik> ?---------  ? ?    ?       ?                ? surreal-fs
<jvai> hey ppls
<Jay123> Hey im logged into my Ubuntu 7.04 live cd NigelS you there?
<zun> fortunate for you :) I have a developer that is very fluent with ASP and we want a thing done as soon as possible, so ASP it is... unfortunately :)
<jrib> StavmaN: the last one sounds like a bad idea because linux relies on permissions a lot and ntfs won't keep track of that
<zun> and then again I wonder how scalable PHP is...
<ShackJack> StavmaN: No you'd want your linux apps to be in root with the rest of the stuff and keep your data separate - heck I only have 8GB set aside for ubuntu and apps and  I have plenty of rooms
<zun> we're still choosing the database
<vox754> StavmaN, I think yes, you could install applications in NTFS but you may mess up permissions and stuff. Also your programs won't magically work on Windows if that is what you are thinking.
<StavmaN> vox, i wasn't thinking that
* Cyber_Stalker dances
<Cyber_Stalker> im bored lol
* vox754 do
<StavmaN> thank's for the answers guys, you were very helpful
<SochBat> anyone know what makes games now display?
<reed026> With a database you have a lot of different choices, really depends on how much RAM you have zun
<NigelS> Jay123: hi. ok so if you go to apps->accessories->terminal and type fdisk -l
<Jay123> k hang on
<SochBat> not*
<zun> you have any experience with Oracle XE?
<zun> i couldn't find any benchmarks, the admin module is very slow
<reed026> Heh no, I use SQLlite mainly
<zun> but oracle is oracle... the limitations of XE are ok for starters, not worried about that.
<vox754> Jay123, NigelS http://support.microsoft.com/kb/321626 this applies not only for Windows.
<Jay123> fdisk -l or fdisk -1
<zun> why sqllite?
<Mbantua> g'day... has anyone successfully installed freeimage on ubuntu?
<Jay123> alright I typed fdisk -1 what info do you need?
<reed026> I have an older machine and SQL Lite does everything I need it to for development
<NigelS> Jay123: l for list
<Cyber_heh> !pastebin | Jay123
<ubotu> Jay123: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<StavmaN> what size would you recommend making my ubuntu partition? i'm currently on livecd, and it pretty much convinced me
<NigelS> Jay123: it should print out a table of partition info and yes, put it on pastebin
<zun> good enough, ahh... the beauty of minimalistic software... works on the hardware you just happen to have lying around :)
<Cyber_heh> Jay123: once you have done that command go to pastebing and paste the results
<Cyber_heh> pastebin*
<Jay123> no fdisk -l doesnt do anythhing
<ShackJack> Jay123: that's sudo fdisk -l
<Cyber_heh> :)
<reed026> Yes. That's why I love Ubuntu. Ubuntu Server + Apache + Sql lite = happy developer
<Jay123> Disk /dev/hda: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes
<Jay123> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders
<Jay123> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Jay123>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Jay123> /dev/hda1   *           1        2327    18691596   83  Linux
<Jay123> /dev/hda2            2328        2434      859477+   5  Extended
<Jay123> /dev/hda5            2328        2434      859446   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<reed026> I have a 97 Gateway E3000 that runs that with 128mb of ram
<reed026> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> !pastebin | Jay123
<ubotu> Jay123: please see above
<zun> hehe
<Jay123> i dont know wwhat that means
<Cyber_heh> Jay123:  we told you to use pastebin
<Jay123> how
<Cyber_heh> its so that you dont paste lots of stuff
<komodin> !pastebin
<NigelS> zun: google's attitude to oracle is interesting; they prefer to be the master of their own destiny :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<StavmaN> /q ShackJack
<Jay123> !pastebin
<Cyber_heh> go to that link...
<Cyber_heh> and then u will see what its about :D
<reed026> that's why google loves sudo too, right?
<reed026> :)
<zun> with a budget like that, I'd prefer that too... and looking at the way things might go or the power they wield, google might just become the master of lots of people's destinies :) (search censorship etc)
<NigelS> Jay123: in any event back in the terminal type mkdir /tmp/hd && mount /dev/hda1 && cd /tmp/hd
<Mbantua> If I need to find freeImage packages, where is a list I could search in?
<Jay123> IT says "mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Jay123> "
<NigelS> zun: at lugradio the other week chris dibona made some interesting comments about it; basically buying oracle woulod mean disclosing loads more info than they want, i.e # of CPUs/seats and it costs a fortune; mysql is great
<NigelS> Jay123: I missed a bit sorry
<ShackJack> Mbantua: aptitude search freeimage ?
<Jay123> huh?
<NigelS> Jay123:  mount /dev/hda1 /tmp/hd && cd /tmp/hd
<zun> Nigel5, ah disclosing that much info, i see that pov.
<NigelS> anyone here at guadec atm?
<wdklwk> ola
<Mbantua> ShackJack: tried that... didn't bring anything... I thought I could look somewhere else :)
<Jay123> OK, now it says "mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/hd': File exists"
<marc> hello world :)
<NigelS> Jay123: you weren;t meant to repeat that bit
<Jay123> oh ok hang on ill type just that bit
<ShackJack> !hi | marc
<ubotu> marc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SochBat> hello Marc
<Jay123> bash: /dev/hda1/tmp/hd: Not a directory
<Jay123> bash: /dev/hda1/tmp/hd: Not a directory
<wdklwk> join ubuntu-br
<StavmaN> what size is it recommend making an ubuntu partition?
<nikin> is there a make command hitch can use multiple CPU-s?
<ctothej> how can i find the mount point of a particular hard drive (that is mounted already) from the command line?
<Cyber_heh> StavmaN:  not smaller then around 3 or 4 gig
<NigelS> Jay123: did you copy and paste what I wrote or type it out?
<Cyber_heh> that just for like the install tho
<ShackJack> wdklwk: I think you want /join #ubuntu-br
<NigelS> ctothej: type mount
<Cyber_heh> will have min space after that :D
<Jay123> i typed it out
<StavmaN> Cyber_heh: is 20gb too much?
<Cyber_heh> nah
<Cyber_heh> this machine im on now is 20gb
<d2leo> I was trying to restore a system backup I created, and at the end it says qzip: stdin: unexpected end of file.  does this mean my backup was corrupt?
<NigelS> Jay123: you typed something wrong; type cd /tmp/hd now
<Cyber_heh> and i have no issues currently :D
<carl_> I can't seem to run ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Cyber_heh> lots of space for upgrade to run :D
<ctothej> NigelS: thanks bro. couldnt have been easier than that
<marc> give here a swiss support channel :D ?
<Cyber_heh> !swiss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carl_> it says  command not found
<Jay123> "No such file or directory"
<ShackJack> StavmaN: I have 10GB and a bunch of stuff and still have 6GB available..
<SlimeyPete> I imagine the closest you'll find to swiss is french or german ;)
<StavmaN> 10 or 20, that's the question :)
<SlimeyPete> !swiss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reed026> zun maybe if you asked your question on mono-mod's support mailing list they could help you better than we could. http://www.mono-project.com/Need_Help
<marc> rofl :D
<marc> my english is in beta ... i can't understand :D
<Jay123> NigelS, will you private message me so I can read more clearly..
<SlimeyPete> !french
<StavmaN> ShackJack: what's your total HD space?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SlimeyPete> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ShackJack> marc: Join #ubuntu-ch
<SlimeyPete> ah, there is one?
<Cyber_heh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ShackJack> SlimeyPete: Yep, not very full, though...
<reed026> I wish they had forums, but I couldn't find anything when searching google. However, you should be sure to give them every thing you can specifically when describing your problems.
<marc> wow nice .. thank you shackjack
<igorgue> Hi all I'm trying to get my laptop start the live cd of feisty, my computer is a hp dv2550se, the problem is that the live cd don't init... it only show a busybox shell
<ingo> hai ! can i open a .svg graphic in gimp via plugin !?
<neozen> meep
<Stormx2> igorgue: Have you verified the cd image?
<ShackJack> StavmaN: Well, I have about 40GB on one 80GB drive dedicated to Ubuntu - 9.6 for root and the rest for /home (and 1.5 GB for swap)
<igorgue> yes
<reed026> igorgue, did you try to install with the alt cd? Sometimes laptops don't run well with Ubuntu
<igorgue> nop
<CVirus> Is /etc/udev/udev.rules present in feisty ?
<ingo> hai ! can i open a .svg graphic in gimp via plugin !?
<neozen> ingo... we heard you
<racvets2> ingo, I am not sure Gimp can do svg, but you can get inkscape than can read it from the repos
<neozen> please wait for a response
<StavmaN> ShackJack: can my /home be an NTFS partition?
<Stormx2> StavmaN: Yep, but why?
<neozen> StavmaN: ....it could be.... but not necessarily the best way to skin the cat
<NemesisD> hi, i have an ubuntu laptop with connectivity to the internet, could i run a cat5 cable from the laptop to another ubuntu machine and get on the internet with that second machine?
<ShackJack> StavmaN: Ubuntu will not let you format it that way.... it should really be a regular ext3 and you can "leave" another partition for NTFS...
<ingo> racvets2: thank you
<ShackJack> StavmaN: /home stores all your configuration stuff and other things and might be a problem if it were a non-linux filesystem...
<StavmaN> Stormx2: i want to dual boot, and keep my media files accessible for windows
<neozen> StavmaN: ok... have a fat32 partition
<Theory> there will almost certainly be problems if /home is on a partition without permission support
<Stormx2> neozen: Worst idea ever?
<StavmaN> no good, it won't support DVDR's
<ShackJack> StavmaN: I do the same thing, all my mp3 are on my windows partition (on another drive) and i access them directly from there... have it bookmarked as "My Music" in Nautilus places for direct access...
<Mbantua> can I use a debian package with ubuntu
<Stormx2> StavmaN: Windows can read ext3 no problem with a 3rd party driver. Takes 5 minutes to set up, max.
<neozen> Stormx2: lol... mine or his?
<racvets1> Mbantua, yea you can
<racvets1> just double click it
<racvets1> Ubuntu was based on Debian
<neozen> Stormx2: but can it write to ext3 just as easily?
<reed026> Mbantua, Ubuntu has a Debian Base so they would be compatable
<Cyber_heh> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<NigelS> ubuntu still is based on debian :)
<Mbantua> racvets1: what do mean by doubleclick?
<StavmaN> ShackJack: than why do you need a 40GB partition for linux?
<NeoGeo64> help.. how do i activate ubuntu
<neozen> Stormx2: and what is the name of this driver?
<racvets1> if you download the file and find it in the file viewer, then you can double click it
<Stormx2> neozen: Yours. FAT is old, unjournalled, awful character set, and a limit on file size.
<neozen> NeoGeo64: define activate
<Stormx2> neozen: I'll find it. It's called IFS or something.
<Zambezi> DNS is edited i /etc/resolv.conf, but how can I add two statics DNS?
<neozen> Stormx2: true... but can't beat it for os compatibility
<NeoGeo64> send my computer information to a large database to insure that im using genuine ubuntu
<ubutom> tvout > ubotu
<Mbantua> I tried to find libfreeimage3 with aptitude search but couldn't. How can I install a package from a different source?
<dissection> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ShackJack> StavmaN: I have the extra space for stuff i download from Linux, movies, etc... It's just I had the Windows partition already and all my MP3s happen to be on it... and heck 40GB in this day and age ain't that much :)
<neozen> Stormx2: and can this driver do write access to ext3?
<Stormx2> neozen: It can.
<neozen> Stormx2: thank you
<Stormx2> neozen: And that's a small gain over a huge loss.
<neozen> Stormx2: true...
<ShackJack> Mbantua: You have to find a repository that offers the package, add it to your sources list and then install... Of get source code of package and build your own...
<NeoGeo64> Is Ubuntu supported by Microsoft
<Stormx2> NeoGeo64: Take a wild guess.
<NeoGeo64> Windows Vista
<neozen> NeoGeo64: hell no
<Mbantua> ShackJack: I tried to build it first but ended up with error while I use make
<jerkface03> lol
<CVirus> ROFL
<jerkface03> don't feed the troll
<NigelS> Mbantua: if you can satisfy the dependencies you can install anything, checkout package.debian.org and packages.ubuntu.org to see if it's in ubuntu in an upstream version
<neozen> potential troll?
<vox754> neozen, warn the ops!
<ShackJack> It's Bill Gates - GET HIM!!!
* neozen pokes the troll with a stick
<NigelS> we're about to be assimilated :(
<Stormx2> Calm down, he might be genuinely unsure.
<Stormx2> We'll soon see, eh?
<NeoGeo64> is ubuntu just windows vista with a hacked gui or is it something else
* vox754 calms down
<Mbantua> NigelS: I'll do that... thanks
<neozen> NeoGeo64: no...
<ShackJack> Yep, Troll :)
<Stormx2> NeoGeo64: Something else. You can read about it at ubuntu.com!
<neozen> NeoGeo64: something completely different
<kitche> NeoGeo64: it's an operating system called Linux
<Stormx2> NeoGeo64: We won't explain it here, please read up at ubuntu.com
<zenmonk> what can you do about the error that says no xclients file is found?  I already added exec gnome-session to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, and tried adding one to home, making sure to chmod +x it
<kbrooks> I need ideas for my own sites.
<kbrooks> Anyone?
<kbrooks> thanks.
<kbrooks> er
<aldren> i can believe about some questions here :~
<ShackJack> NeoGeo64: Here's another good source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<NeoGeo64> ok. can i run dx10 on ubuntu
<kbrooks> I need ideas for my own site. *
<StavmaN> thank's for all your help
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, no.
<kbrooks> !lnw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lnw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> kbrooks: Your website?
<nickrud> kbrooks, a picture
<neozen> NeoGeo64: no
<Jay123> Hello I need help here's my situation: I installed Ubuntu 7.04 over XP just today now when I try to boot from the hard drive it says "no operating system" so I can only boot from the live cd which I am using right now .... Can anybody walk me through the steps to get Ubuntu booting off my hard drive please?
<NeoGeo64> can i run internet explorer on ubuntu
<_Roly> I have got an acer aspire 5633 laptop with the intel 3945 wifi chip.  I am running feisty with all packages updated.  The problem is that my wireless network does not appear most of the time when doing a scan (iwconfig eth1 scan), it does sometimes appear.  If I manage to get a connection it just drops after a couple of seconds.  I have got another laptop next to me and this can connect absolutely fine.  Signal strength is about 75%.  Does anyone have any sugges
<Stormx2> kbrooks: I thought you were op? #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kbrooks> nickrud, anything else?
<neozen> NeoGeo64: no directx on linux
<ShackJack> NeoGeo64: Yes...
<nickrud> kbrooks, what's your focus?
<Stormx2> NeoGeo64: Yes, but its hacky and best to use firefox (as is true on windows, also)
<NeoGeo64> because i dont like fire fox
<kbrooks> nickrud, unsure.
<neozen> NeoGeo64: no.. no IE ...plenty of other browsers out there
<nickrud> kbrooks, lots of pictures :)
<vox754> _Roly, to identical laptops? one works the other doesn't?
<ShackJack> neozen: Yes, you actually can run IE on Ubuntu :) - Not IE 7 Thought, AFAIK
<Jay123> Hello I need help here's my situation: I installed Ubuntu 7.04 over XP just today now when I try to boot from the hard drive it says "no operating system" so I can only boot from the live cd which I am using right now .... Can anybody walk me through the steps to get Ubuntu booting off my hard drive please?
<vox754> !repeat > Jay123
<Stormx2> ShackJack: You can run the IE7 rendering engine, but not IE7.
<NigelS> Jay123: you ignored my msg
<nickrud> kbrooks, I'm at aphroneo.net, that's how sure I am :)
<neozen> _Roly: is ssid broadcast turned on on your wireless router?
<_Roly> vox754: no, the other laptop is a fujitsu running intel 2200 wifi.  I was mentioning it to show that the access point was working correctly
<Stormx2> Jay123: Sounds like a bodged grub install.
<mike1234> im trying to get samba to work, at the moment both linux to linux machines but when i try and access the shared folder in gnome, i get ""homes" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted." any ideas
<Jay123> nigels
<NeoGeo64> does windows vista use linux?
<_Roly> neozen: yes it is.
<Jay123> i typed mount and told u
<kyja> how do I get mysql setup?? It is installed but I have to create an administrator password right? how ?
<Stormx2> NeoGeo64: For the last time, read ubuntu.com.
<vox754> NigelS, still there? How are things with this buddy?
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  I think you are confused as to what linux is
<NemesisD> ok ive got something seriously wrong with my window manager or something, all, fresh install of ubuntu, it runs fine but i just start a random app like forefox and within 10 seconds the mouse and kb become unresponsive
<kliklik> Does anyone know a good eBook reader for ubuntu, something like yBook (which is unfortunately windows only)?
* vox754 doesn't calm down
<NemesisD> cant restart x with the keyboard or anything
<nickrud> kyja, install mysql-admin; it's a gui front end that will ease that setup
<Jay123> nigels I messaged you back
<_Roly> kyja: mysqladmin -uroot password <password>    <-- I think that will do it (just going from memory)
<neozen> _Roly: hmm.. interesting problem
<ShackJack> Jay123: Here's infor on restoring GRUB - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<NeoGeo64> linux is something put on windows rite
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, Linux is not Windows.
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, No
<Stormx2> This guy is trolling.
<Stormx2> Definately.
<Stormx2> Can we get him kicked?
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  no, linux is an alternative to windows,  sort of ,  window is an operatiing system, so is linux
<kbrooks> Stormx2, he is askng genuine questions
* neozen nods
<kyja> ok I will try
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  so is dos, so is osx, so is bds, etc
<NeoGeo64> so to use linux, you dont use windows
<kbrooks> Stormx2, so no, we cant kicck him
<_Roly> neozen: it is is strange, more so in that there is another wireless network in the area (about 30%) and this network always appears in scans
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, you can
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, with vmware
<Stormx2> kbrooks: No, he's not. It's already been explained that a) Ubuntu isn't to do with windows and b) He shouldn't be asking these questions here, he should read up on it.
<neozen> NeoGeo64: nope... you don't have to have windows
<zenmonk> NeoGeo64: you can dual boot like I am
<NeoGeo64> ok well i will download it
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, hold on.
<Pelo> neo,  you don'T need windows if you use linux,  but you can have both on the same machine,  just not running at the same time, generaly,  you can run both at the same time if you want but you will be doing some special stuff to make that happen
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, read the site first
<neozen> NeoGeo64: ok ... feel free to come back here if you have any issues
<osxdude|lap> Thunder!
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, have a look.
<aldren> i thing that he is kidding with you guys :~
<neozen> NeoGeo64: its what this channel is here for
<Bubbles25> I have been having sound problems. I have read through the help stuff on the ubuntu website. I had sound for awhile, but when I was trying to get  sound to come out of my front speaker (my motherboard has built in 7.1 sound) I broke my sound. I don't know how to undo what I did, and I can't find the site again. Now I have no sound at all. I have tried searching for information on ubuntu.com and in google I just can't find anything that will work. Does anyo
<NigelS> Jay123: I wouldn't have seen it if you haven't registered on freenode
<kyja> super !! thx roly that fixed it. now I can use mysql administrator like the other guy sais.
<kyja> said
<osxdude|lap> oops sorry wrong channg
<Pelo> aldren,  kidding or not , we are the nice channel, we answer questions, and donT' abuse the asker
<alex_> none of my system fonts work, like my title bar shows all boxes instead of "Konversation", anyone know the problem?
<jamie_> just installed opera web browser now firefox keeps asking my users if they want to import any one know how to stop this please.
<_Roly> kyja: no problem
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: Open up alsamixer in a terminal window - maybe you muted a channel by mistable?
<NeoGeo64> i have an old g4 ppc, can it run ubuntu
<Stormx2> lol mistable :D
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, you are downloading a CD image that you have to burn to a blank CD not as a ISO
<aldren> Pelo, what i wrote wrong ?
<Bubbles25> ShackJack: no...I have checked that already
<SirGrant> neo not 7.04
<Stormx2> Bubbles25: If you can't find help here, try ubuntuforums.org
<Bubbles25> about 23 times
<SirGrant> only older versions
<Pelo> aldren,  you said you thought he was kidding
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: You've turn *off external amplifier?
<SirGrant> 7.04 eliminated PPC support
<_Roly> Does anyone have experience with canatonicals commercial ubuntu support in the UK?  Is it worth the price?
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, do you understand that?
<NeoGeo64> yes
<NeoGeo64> apple got all gay and started using intel chips.
<kbrooks> SirGrant, no, it eliminated official support for PPC
<Bubbles25> also...I accidently got rid of my "taskbar" (not sure what it is called in linux...I don't have the bar with all of my windows open anymore
<Bubbles25> I have to alt+tab to get to my programs...how do I get it back?
<Stormx2> Bubbles25: Do you have any gnome panels at all?
<Stormx2> Bubbles25: If so, right click > add to panel. Task list is under there.
<Pelo> Bubbles25,  do you still hve the top one ? right click and add a pannel  then move the new one to the bottom ,  right click on it and add TO pannel
<kbrooks> Bubbles25, it has a show desktop icon, a window panel, workspace switcher, and trash can
<_Roly> Bubbles25: right click on the other panel and select add panel, then add the window switcher to it
<aldren> Pelo. and i wasn't wront about it, he is kidding
<aldren> :)
<kbrooks> Bubbles25, it has a show desktop icon, a window panel, workspace switcher, and trash can <<<<<
<NeoGeo64> Can you use AOL on Linux?
<kbrooks> Bubbles25, you can add these
<NemesisD> anyone know why in restricted drivers when i check the box to enable this ati accelrated driver it just stays unchecked and not in use?
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, yes, but not the program
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  I defended you once,  I'm not doing it again
<aldren> wront/wrong/g
<neozen> NeoGeo64: its time to take a look at the faq
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, IM yes
<Bubbles25> kbrooks: yes that is the one
<neozen> NeoGeo64: most of the questions you're asking are answered there
<NeoGeo64> ok
<NeoGeo64> i will read rtfm and stfu
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, stfu is bad to say, and we arent telling u to shut up
<NeoGeo64> yes u r ;(
<Stormx2> !rtfm | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: I dunno if it's too drastic, but maybe uninstall and reinstall alsa packages to restore your sound... aptitude purge alsa && aptitude install -f alsa
<Cyber_heh> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, no we arent
<NigelS> yeah, for those words go to #debian ;)
<NeoGeo64> heh
<Pelo> what's  jfgi ?
<Bubbles25> ShackJack: thanks I will try that...is that all of the commands I need?
<neozen> just forget it perhaps?
<Bubbles25> how do I get the panel to appear at the bottom
<SirGrant> I've never heard jfgi either
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: Should be, yep... paste on one line (that's what ampersands are for "and")
<trungdung> hi
<kbrooks> SirGrant, uh, "just ******* get it"
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: Right click on top panel and select add panel..
<Stormx2> kbrooks: s/get/google.
<SirGrant> oh ok I can see why that is bad lol
<kbrooks> Stormx2, ah ok
<Bubbles25> ShackJack: ah...thanks
<alex_> can anyone tell me how to repair my system fonts?
<ShackJack> Goin' to watch TV - be back later....
<ShackJack> alex_: Repair? How are they broken?
<Pelo> alex_,  you want to bet the defaults back ?
<kbrooks> SirGrant, its not that bad, but saying google it is silly on your part, and wastes  your time later
<alex_> all i get is boxes
<italianninja> hello vlc doesnt play divx movies? anyone know why
<rainman62> Hello!!
<ShackJack> alex_: Go to Prefs Fonts and change the fonts there...(?)
<Stormx2> italianninja: Try #videolan
<SirGrant> I never said google it
<Pelo> alex_,  in order   3 x  sans 10,  sans bold 10, monospace 10, best render
<SirGrant> I just said I didn't know what the acronym ment
<alex_> i tried that but i can't read anything that i'm changing
<kbrooks> SirGrant, um, i wasnt saying u did
<SirGrant> oh ok
<trungdung> oh
<Jay123> I need to do what this page says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub  but every command I type doesn't work can somebody walk me through it?
<ShackJack> alex_: But you can see fonts in the drop-down menu, no?
<Pelo> Alex-The-ATLien,  if you type it in , it will go to the right one
<trungdung> i am trung dung
<NemesisD> ok first thing is first then can somebody help me figure out how to share this internet connection i have on this ubuntu machine with another machine via wired lan?
<SirGrant> oh
<alex_> no
<SirGrant> I see wy I was confused
<SirGrant> when he used ****** I thought that ment it was a swear word
<alex_> the only fonts that show are ones inside programs
<kbrooks> SirGrant, it is
<trungdung> i am initial using ubuntu
<kbrooks> SirGrant, so i crossed it out
<SirGrant> o
<ShackJack> alex_: Like menubars and stuff?
<Pelo> alex_,  waht language is your system set to ?
<Jay123> I need to do what this page says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub  but every command I type doesn't work can somebody walk me through it?
<Bubbles25> ShackJack: I am getting an error message it couldn't open two files...they are locked it asked if I was root...so I tried running sudo with it...but that still didn't work?
<kbrooks> !repeat | Jay123
<ubotu> Jay123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neozen> italianninja: your divx movie is screwed up / not adhering to standards your build of vlc was made to support
<italianninja> Stormx2: no answer there
<alex_> english
<NigelS> Jay123: I was trying to earlier; but you weren't typing the commands correctly.  What do you mean the commands don't work?
<neozen> italianninja: have you tried other divx compressed videos with vlc?
<alex_> it happened when i installed trevino's feisty repo and ran upgrade
<rainman62> I'm having problems installing ubuntu 7.04 and need help
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: Oh, yeah sorry -- sudo just do as two separate command sudo aptitude purge alsa  etc...
<Pelo> alex_,  can you get to the font dialog box in menu >s ystem > prefs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jay123: What error do you get when you type those commands
<neozen> rainman62: you've come to the right place
<Bubbles25> ShackJack: oh ok
<Jay123> i guess im not typing them I have no idea what the hell im fucking doing man this is the first time I ever used linux
<neozen> rainman62: what's your issue
<italianninja> yeah they dont work
<italianninja> dont think vlc has the plugin installed
<Stormx2> italianninja: Idle for a bit. otherwise open up synaptic, find vlc, and install the recommend/suggested packages.
<alex_> if u can tell me how many items down on the list it is
<kbrooks> !language | Jay123
<ubotu> Jay123: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ShackJack> alex_: You can open up your system configuraiton editor and change them by hand -- under desktop->gnome->interface->*_font_name
<rainman62> I have 7.04 and 6.1 if installing 6.1 I get the graphic installation but with 7.04 it freeze during the first text boot
<NigelS> Jay123: right, let's start again.  first off let's type sudo -s in the terminal
<Pelo> alex_,  you don'T need to know,   just click anywhere in the list and type  sans
<Stormx2> Jay123: Register to services and I'll walk you through it in PMs.
<Mbantua> is aptitude search automatically using the locations inside sources.list to find packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jay123: You need to do a few things... watch your language, provide a description other than dosent work and what you did before it stopped working
<Pelo> alex_, it will select the font automaticaly from there, then just it  the apply button , the one on the bottom right , do it for each font
<kitche>  Mbantua yes if you updated aptitude
<Jay123> sans bring up a blank line in terminal
<Stormx2> Mbantua: Yeah. Make sure you run sudo apt-get update   after modifying /etc/apt/sources.list tho :D
<neozen> rainman62: how's your ram?
<Bubbles25> ShackJack: it doesn't look like it is changing anything it says 0 for all of the stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: Thanks
<neozen> rainman62: and where does it freeze?
<Mbantua> kitche: that's it... didn't do that
<Jay123> I  typed  sans in terminal
<rainman62> I have about 1.5Gb of ram
<Mbantua> Stormx2: dito
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: Maybe you already uninstalled alsa then? Just need to reinstall?
<NigelS> Jay123: after that type mkdir /mnt/hard_disk && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hard_disk
<neozen> rainman62: also... appending the name of the person you're speaking to in here will help get your question better noticed and answered speedily...
<rainman62> I need to start 7.04 to tell you exactly whree
<NemesisD> anyone? directly sharing an internet connection with another computer via lan?
<rainman62> it's after it dedect the mouse
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: sudo aptitude install -f alsa :)
<Stormx2> rainman62: Have you installed it?
<Pelo> Jay123,  those instructions weren'T meant for you
<Pelo> afk
<rainman62> neozen, thanks
<Jay123> can i just copy and paste that in terminal?
<Cyber_Smoke> what version is feisty
<neozen> rainman62: sticking it at the beginning of what you are saying with a colon or comma works just as well
<Cyber_Smoke> ?
<Cyber_Smoke> 7.07
<Stormx2> rainman62: Oh nevermind, I misunderstood.
<NigelS> Jay123: if you've done sudo -s yes you can copy and paste
<neozen> rainman62: when the room starts moving quickly such little things are priceless
<rainman62> stormx2 no not yet.
<Bubbles25> ShackJack: I did that too and when I did it still said it didn't install anything. It said 0 packages upgraaded and 0 newly installed
<neozen> rainman62: have you verified the burn?
<neozen> rainman62: try booting the cd and selecting the test cd option
<rainman62> neozen, yes
<ShackJack> Bubbles25: Umm I dunno - maybe using synaptic manager would be easier for you -- look up alsa...
<neozen> rainman62: hmm... interesting
<rainman62> noezen, does 7.04 come in graphic install like 6.1?
<Music_Shuffle> Yes.
<neozen> rainman62: absolutely
<calugarar> excuse me i have a n00b question .... how do i update an ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Jay123> --ok i typed sudo -s then copy and pasted "mkdir /mnt/hard_disk && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hard_disk" then hit enter and it brought up a new line
<rainman62> neozen: hmmm where do I download that. all I got was the text install
<neozen> rainman62: all one need do is boot the desktop installation cd... and you should get a graphical install
<Pelo> calugarar,  from 5.10 you would be better off , backing up your /home folder and clean installing 7.4
<neozen> rainman62: you might have gotten the alternate cd by mistake
<neozen> rainman62: is the word alternate in the name of the file you downloaded?
<Pelo> alex_,  I block /msg , please talk to me int he channel
<Jay123> --NigelS, did you see my previous post?
<NigelS> Jay123: ok, now if you could type "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst &" without the quotes and put that on pastebin please
<neozen> rainman62: *image
<alex_> do u know of a way to change it from command line
<calugarar> pelo, and for that i need 2 burn the iso, right ?
<rainman62> neozen, hold on let me check
<Pelo> alex_,  no I donT' sorry
<NigelS> Jay123: sorry scratch that
<neozen> rainman62: ok... standing by
<SirGrant> calugarar ya you would need to download the 7.04 CD from ubuntu.com
<NigelS> Jay123: i mean-
<Jay123> to late
<Pelo> calugarar,  yes you would need to do that ,but there are other ways to install
<calugarar> damn it 10x anyway
<Pelo> !install | calugarar
<ubotu> calugarar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<SirGrant> calugarar I agree it would be easier to back up your data and install then update from your old version
<NigelS> Jay123: ok, now if you could type "gedit /mnt/hard_disk/boot/grub/menu.lst &" without the quotes and put that on pastebin please
<italianninja> videolan support room is rubbish
<alex_> is it possible that my system fonts weren't deleted?
<italianninja> everyone is asleep in there
<Mbantua> one step further... now I get an W: GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1when trying to update with the new source deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<neozen> italianninja: ::nods:: quite a few rooms on freenode are that way... monitor the room and someone will notice
<Pelo> alex_, I'm sorry I thought you just changed the font did you delete them ?
<rainman62> neozen, yes it did has alternate in the file name
<neozen> rainman62: ok then
<italianninja> neozen: trouble is i want help now lol
<rainman62> neozen, I'm downloading a new one
<neozen> italianninja: such is life
<Pelo> later folks
<rainman62> neozen, thanks, let me get the new file and will go from there.
<rainman62> thanks
<neozen> farewell pelo
<fujin> anyone familiar with queus? I'm using static members with priorities like 0,1,2, I assumed that if no one from priority 0 picked it up it would start rining priority 1 also
<genii> run apt-get with the --allow-unauthenticated switch to ignore gpg
<fujin> doh
<alex_> not sure, it happened when i ran sudo apt-get upgrade, after changing my repos
<neozen> rainman62: you are most welcome
<rainman62> neozen, what irc software do you use?
<neozen> rainman62: xchat
<neozen> rainman62: might be xchat2
<rainman62> neozen, is that free, I dld mirc but they want money
<neozen> rainman62: absolutely free
<rainman62> neozen, linux or windows?
<neozen> rainman62: version that comes with feisty is 2.8.0
<neozen> rainman62: works on both
<iari> Hey all, How do I set my screen res to 1650 * 1080 ?
<kitche> neozen: on windows xchat costs money
<neozen> kitche: really? ... never knew that
<rainman62> neozen, thanks again, will see after the ubuntu is insatalled competely
<xhaan> kitche, theres a free one
<neozen> rainman62: you are welcome
<kitche> neozen: there is some free versions of it if you wish
<rainman62> kitche thanks for the warning
<kitche> xhaan: yes but not the same xchat :)
<neozen> kitche: heh... no worries... I've already drank the kool-aid
<iari> Does anyone know how to set wide screen res 1650 * 1080 ?
<neozen> kitche: am hooked on linux
<Mbantua> while update apt-get I get a E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Is that a memory issue?
<neozen> iari: what kind of card do you have?
<majnoon> ok just one question :: how do you make it to FORCE disk check on reboot
<majnoon> ??
<iari> neozen: ATI
<majnoon> ok just one question :: how do you make it to FORCE disk check on reboot ?
<Mohd> People, i got another problem. I have installed wine, and used it.
<Mohd> But i dont see user/.wine file?
<jrib> majnoon: sudo touch /forcefsck
<neozen> iari: does that resolution appear in the possibility list for resolutions?
<bruenig> Mohd, ls ~/.wine
<Mohd> Bruenig: that's a terminal command?
<bruenig> Mohd, yes
<bruenig> Mohd, it will determine if the file is there or not
<neozen> guess I'll have to boot my gnome vm..
<iari> neozen: No..
<majnoon> tyvm jrib
<bruenig> Mohd, unless it says file not found, it is there
<majnoon> now me try it
<neozen> iari: are you sure that resolution is supported by your card?
<Mohd> Bruenig , it had found few files.
<asim> can some1 help me reset my settings?
<bruenig> Mohd, ok so it is there, what do you need with it?
<neozen> iari: have you properly installed the drivers for your particular card?
<iari> neozen: yes, I use it on Windows
<Mohd> bruenig , i need to copy and fast Adobe file to it, in order to make Photoshop works in Linux with wine.
<asim> can some1 help me reset my settings?
<neozen> iari: ok... did you install the drivers for your particular card (which model btw?)
<iari> neozen: Not sure, the system automatically detected it...
<Mohd> Bruenig , the problem is, I cant find the .wine file using the explorer?
<neozen> asim: reset what settings for which programs?
<asim> am having problems with my firefox mozilla
<neozen> asim: ah...
<bruenig> Mohd, oh you were using the file explorer, I get so used to terminal, you need to do ctrl + h to show hidden files
<Mohd> Bruenig , thanks alot, really appreciated.
<asim> i cant play any divx videos
<iari> neozen: TI Mobility Radeon X600
<asim> i tried installing other applications
<neozen> iari: ah...
<iari> neozen: TI = ATI
<asim> but it would only try to access a wrong path for my totem player
<neozen> who's got a mobility radeon x600?
<neozen> .....drat.... don't all raise your hands at once now....
<Bulli> <--x700
<yokomo> Q: can I change which wifi network I connect to based on mac address of AP?
* genii thinks about the impending Texas Instruments takeover of ATI
<asim> can any1 help
<asim> ?
<bruenig> yokomo, you mean instead of specifying essid, to specify the mac address?
<jordan_> Hi guys, I really need help with my ubuntu machine -- hooking it up to my HD TV with component cables
* NigelS does not think about the impending Texas Instruments takeover of ATI
<rainman> nozen, just want to say that I dld xchat for windows and it's free
<danielbw> genii: I thought amd owned ati
<yokomo> yes, the essid's are the same
<asim> how to reset my ubuntu settings?
<yokomo> they are both linksys
<yokomo> but I want to connect to the "legal" one
<bruenig> yokomo, iwconfig INTERFACE ap MACADRESS
<bruenig> ADDRESS*
<neozen> asim: sudo apt-get reinstall firefox at the command line
<bruenig> neozen, sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<genii> danielbw: Yeah they do now. Oddly no open source drivers yet however
<bruenig> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9012 kB, installed size 28592 kB
<neozen> bruenig: thanks.... used to aptitude
<asim> i did
<asim> i removed it from the package manager
<asim> and then installed it again
<asim> its not helping
<bruenig> yokomo, oh you need sudo for that command
<jordan_> Anyone help with xorg.conf and TV-out?
<neozen> asim: did you delete the .mozilla/firefox folder in your root directory?
<bruenig> !tvout | jordan_
<ubotu> jordan_: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<asim> no
<yokomo> bruenig, figured
<neozen> asim: do that first
<asim> where do i find that folder?
<danielbw> genii: ATI has bad drivers all around
<neozen> asim: get to a terminal
<asim> ahan
<asim> then
<neozen> asim: and type rm -r .mozilla/firefox
<iari> neozen: Any ideas ?
<neozen> iari: you probably need to install the driver for your card to support resolutions like that
<natbet> how do I change screens? (I have screen 0 as my twinview setup, and screen 1 as my tv
<asim> wait
<asim> lemme uninstall it again
<neozen> iari: looking for a good tutorial for you
<neozen> asim: ok
<jrib> asim: note you lose all your bookmarks too
<iari> neozen: Thanks! :)
<NigelS> asim: installing/reinstalling the package will leave intact your config files
<NigelS> asim: you have to purge the package to remove configs
<jrib> natbet: hmm, I think i just drag my mouse to the edge of the screen and keep going.  Does that work for you?
<kevinl--> Question: Is it possible to configuire nsswitch.conf so that only a certain application can authenticate to it via libpam-mysql?
<kbrooks> um
<natbet> jrib: no, it doesn't show up on my tv
<natbet> jrib: the desktop doesn't even show up, it's like it isn't sending out a signal
<jrib> natbet: ah, that's different.  Are you using nvidia?  Did you ever have it working?
<asim> how do i purge it?
<jrib> asim: sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE
<jrib> !apt > asim (see the private message from ubotu)
<natbet> jrib: yup, it's an nvidia card with the driver from the ubuntu repository
<bruenig> purging firefox is pointless
<asim> then?
<asim> wat to do
<NigelS> asim: but in any event the instruction that neozen gave you would get rid of the config too
<jrib> natbet: how did you set it up?  Did you edit xorg.conf by hand or use nvidia-settings?
<asim> mmmm
<bruenig> purging firefox doesn't get rid of the configuration
<neutrale> salve a tutti
<jrib> !it | neutrale
<ubotu> neutrale: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<natbet> jrib: I tried using nvidia-settings, I haven't tried it by hand yet
<cje> hi,
<jrib> natbet: k, did you run nvidia-settings with sudo so that it could write the changes to xorg.conf?
<kbrooks> bruenig, you mean user settings, in that case you are correct
<natbet> jrib: yup
<cje> oops, is there a script command to find out what version of ubuntu is installed on my machine?  Thanks
<jrib> natbet: k, and restarted X?
<jrib> !version > cje (see the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> kbrooks, that is all the configuration that firefox has, firefox is nothing more than an extracted directory with a symlink put in /usr/bin
<natbet> jrib: the changes are in the xorg.conf, but when I run nvidia-settings again, the tv always shows up as disabled
<bruenig> it probably ought to be in /opt
<asim> give me a command to install mozilla
<natbet> jrib: yup, I've restarted X
<Tophe1> Hey, can anyone suggest what factors might be making Ubuntu run slowly on my Inspiron laptop? 512MB RAM, 2 GHz proc - but lesser laptops run Beryl etc. better and I don't know why. Hard disk space? Video card?
<neozen> asim: sure you don't mean firefox?
<cje> jrib: thanks!
<bruenig> Tophe1, video card is the most important aspect of running beryl, hard disk shouldn't factor in at all
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, how can I find out what version of kerberos I'm using?
<neozen> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<bruenig> !info kerberos
<ubotu> Package kerberos does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> AzMoo, what is that
<jrib> natbet: hmm, try pastebinning your xorg.conf and explaining the problem again to the channel.  I'll take a look, but I don't know much about it.  nvidia-settings "just works" for me
<Tophe1> OK. If I install extra progs, will that affect performance or not so much?
<asim> i mean firefox only
<asim> sorry
<iari> neozen: I think a good tutorial.. thanks. I'll let you know if it solved the problam
<AzMoo[w] > bruenig: it's an authentication protocol.
<AzMoo[w] > !krb-user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krb-user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<natbet> ok
<bruenig> !info krb-user
<AzMoo[w] > !info krb-user
<ubotu> Package krb-user does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<neozen> iari: ok... sorry ... lots on my plate right now
<AzMoo[w] > :\
<bruenig> AzMoo, figure out what its name is first
<jrib> asim: sudo aptitude install firefox    please take a look at the page ubotu sent you in a private message
<sldkfj> Tophe1, 'affect' in what aspect?
<AzMoo[w] > !info krb5-user
<ubotu> krb5-user: Basic programs to authenticate using MIT Kerberos. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-5ubuntu3.1 (feisty), package size 121 kB, installed size 312 kB
<sldkfj> Tophe1, best place for help with Beryl is #Beryl
<bruenig> Tophe1, that is a poor question, installing applications does not inherently have any effect as an application is just files on your hard drive, running different apps obviously use resources and so depending on the application if you are running it, it will slow down the system, see azureus
<Tophe1> "Affect" like, Beryl runs slowly and jerkily with effects that run smoother and higher FPS on, for example a Dell Latitude (newer) with half the RAM and half the processor.
<Tophe1> I suspect it's my video card :-( that's pretty un-fixable right?
<bruenig> Tophe1, the biggest aspect is video card
<bruenig> Tophe1, in fact beryl hardly touches my ram or cpu
<natbet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30393/ here's the pastebin of my xorg.conf
<KingPython> is anybody know a program convert a directoy(include .html files) to chm format?
<daniberg> hi guys, I'm using ubuntu feisty and having some hard time to connect via wirelles. well, the problem now is only with the connection. can someone point me a direction?
<Tophe1> hmm... does anyone know if there is anything I can do to "upgrade" or "tweak" my video card then?
<bruenig> KingPython, chm is proprietary isn't it?
<sldkfj> Tophe1, what manufacture made your card?
<neozen> daniberg: well... what kind of card do you have?
<Tophe1> I never thought about it in Windows. The thing is, not only Beryl runs slowly. It's other progs too.
<unagi> anyone running avant window navigator
<simpleH> I need some help, my nvidia software isn't saving the configuration properly to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tophe1> It's an Intel chipset 82845G video card from a pretty old model.
<bruenig> unagi, you must really love that dock, you have been hacking away at it for at least a week
<daniberg> well, I did configure it with ndiswrapper
<unagi> bruenig: no i havent
<daniberg> 802.11b/g
<neozen> Tophe1: hmm.... yeah.. might not have the horsepower necessary for beryl
<daniberg> I can see the account listed
* bruenig disagrees
<unagi> you can disagree all you want to but i havent messed with awn for over 2 weeks
<KingPython> bruenig: proprietary?
<sldkfj> Tophe1, best place for help with Beryl is #Beryl  .......... they will also help with video cards ........ but if I were you, I'd visit #compiz-fusion it's a better program
<kbrooks> does the text "http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/images/code.php" show 7995 for you?
<Tophe1> It's just that other people have talked about how fast Ubuntu in general (and specifics like Beryl) runs with similar models and I'm trying to figure out if I am fated to slowness, or if I have done some configuration wrong.
<kbrooks> er
<sldkfj> and eyecandy just like Beryl
<danielbw> chm = compiled help markup?
<bruenig> KingPython, chm is a microsoft format I thought
<neozen> daniberg: ...that's not a manufacturer... that's the protocol...
<daniberg> but I can see from windows that the conection is wap-psk
<kbrooks> does the image "http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/images/code.php" show 7995 for you?
<KingPython> bruenig: yes but its so common
<Tophe1> Really - Compiz is better than Beryl? Which is less demanding on resources, do you think?
<bruenig> KingPython, but it is compiled I mean, I am not saying something exists or not but the format would have to have been reversed engineered
<kbrooks> Tophe1, compiz-fusion = compiz + beryl
<daniberg> well, I have an acer aspire 3100
<KingPython> bruenig: but if you know a format like chm on linux you can advice to me
<sldkfj> Tophe1, there is a guy that has eyecandy running on cards with 32megs of ram
<wesolek> hello everybody :) I've got a tiny problem, does anybody know where on my ubuntu I can find bittorrent? It says it's installed but I can't find it anywhere :(
<sldkfj> Tophe1, compiz-fusion
<iari> neozen:  sudo aticonfig -initial                Warning: Could not find configuration file                   Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11      ??
<neozen> daniberg: well.. that's the laptop model... but I'll see what card came in it by default
<NigelS> there's a CHM reader in linux so someone clearly understands the format
<Tophe1> !? So I guess cards *are* important then.
<unagi> anyone use AWN?
<neozen> iari: oucheee
<KingPython> bruenig: a lot of program on linux read it but now create a new one
<bruenig> doc was reverse engineered so it is certainly possible, but even the doc reverse engineer is not completely the same and chm is not as important as that
<iari> neozen: What conf file /
<ruben> hi all. i was wondering, what kind of widget utils can i use in fluxbox?
<Tophe1> Is Compiz-Fusion MORE demanding on resources or LESS demanding on resources than Beryl? Or about the same?
<neozen> iari: I honestly can't help you much w/ the ati driver.... never configured an ati card actually
<bruenig> Tophe1, #ubuntu-effects
<asim> guyz
<jrib> natbet: well one thing that looks strange is that the videocard is listed twice, but I'm not sure if it is actually not supposed to look like that.  Why don't you try enabling the screen but not using twinview?  There is some option that just works without requiring you to restart X
<neozen> iari: using an intel 950 here
<Tophe1> OK, thanks
<bruenig> Tophe1, you need a decent graphics card with 3d, that is the only real issue
<asim> i cant see the media configuration option in my firefox
<asim> how to get that?
<daniberg> neozen, ok... In fact the problem is with the connection
<sldkfj> Tophe1, compiz fusion is in a place that it's trying to not have the card matter.
<neozen> iari: I'm sure someone here can help you out with that
<iari> neozen: :) 10x anyway..
<daniberg> since the wireless card seems to be fine after ndiswrapper
<natbet> jrib: ok, I'll try that
<sldkfj> Tophe1, compiz fusion is the current project, and uses less resources
<AzMoo[w] > So there's been a couple of vulnerabilities found in kerberos and it needs to be updated. What's the process for that with Ubuntu packages?
<bruenig> AzMoo, if it is in the repos, it will show up in update manager, if not then it hasn't been updated, you can get the new version from source and compile if you like
<NigelS> AzMoo[w] : the security team will patch and push it out through the security repo
<wesolek> can anybody tell me where to find bittorrent on my ubuntu? I'm lost if there is no icon :(
<bruenig> wesolek, it is only launched when opening a .torrent file
<AzMoo[w] > NigelS: do they need to be notified or is it something they'll pick up?
<bruenig> wesolek, the default one that is, there are other clients out there
<neozen> AzMoo[w] : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<asim> i cant see the media configuration option in my firefox
<simpleH> when installing nvidia-glx through synaptic package manager, should I use nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx
<asim> how to get that?
<asim> can someone help?
<neozen> AzMoo: run that in a terminal
<bruenig> !repeat | asim
<ubotu> asim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wesolek> bruening :) thanks, I installed bittornado (or something like this) and also can't find it... I can't even find 3dchess that I additionally installed :(
<AzMoo[w] > neozen: yes, I know, there isn't an update yet. I was looking for information about the process of update creation rather than actually updating. Thanks though.
<wesolek> bruenig
<andrew_> I can't load music onto my iPod from any application, but I can take it off and play off of it, an ideas?
<wesolek> sorry
<bruenig> wesolek, well you can alwayd dpkg -L packagename
<LouisvilleLIP> Need help with laptop wireless, can see network but can't connect
<neozen> AzMoo: ahh... you want to make a new package
<bruenig> to see where it puts stuff
<sldkfj> asim ???  Edit - Preferences - Content - Filetypes  ???
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, is it unencrypted?
<neozen> AzMoo: I'm sure such an effort is already underway... I'm sure they're happy to have help
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: yes, for now
<NigelS> AzMoo[w] : if you know about it , they certainly will, how fast they are in incorporating the patch I can't say
<wesolek> thanks, bruenig... is there a way of creating an icon in my "menu start"?
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, ok well try doing "sudo iwconfig INTERFACE essid THESSID" then doing "sudo dhclient"
<sldkfj> asim, outside of that I'm not sure what is meant by 'media configuration'
<bruenig> wesolek, yes you can create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications, look at the others in that directory to get an understanding of what that looks like
<andrew_> I can't load music onto my iPod from any application, but I can take it off and play off of it, anyone have an idea?
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, sudo dhclient INTERFACE*
<asim> there used to be an option in my firefox
<LouisvilleLIP> my router sees my laptop too, but I get nothing when I start firefox
<neozen> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<asim> where i could select different programs to run different types of media
<crysalys> got a feisty problem, anyone running Feisty on VMware 6?
<neozen> andrew_: look into rockbox
<bruenig> asim, nobody has any idea what you are talking about when you say media configuration, content was what I was guessing but you seem to say something else
<asim> in the 'Tools' menu
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: no such device
<bruenig> content>filetype
<wesolek> thanks bruenig, it was very nice of you :)
<andrew_> alright thanks
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, what is the name of your INTERFACE
<neozen> andrew_: I think rockbox will make your ipod be just a hard drive able to play files you just load onto it when its in drive mode
<maxagaz> From Feisty, how can I delete a drawer that is on the HFS+ partition of my MacBook ?
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: sorry, not sure how to answer that.  How do I find out?
<neozen> have I got that right rockbox users?
<asim> i want to open divx files thru my player when i open a divx video in firefox
<asim> can u help me do that?
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, run iwconfig with no arguments, it will be the one with stuff after it
<andrew_> will they appear under music?
<crysalys> anyone running Feisty on VMWare
<puff> neozen: Has the ipod encrypted firmware been cracked yet?
<Stormx2> crysalys: Why?
<sldkfj> asim, it may have been removed by an updated version, or perhaps it was an add-on you would pick up at the mozilla site.
<neozen> puff: O.o.... didn't know it needed that
<neozen> puff: is that within the realm of a newbie to do?
<crysalys> Stormx2: got a problem with feisty in vmware...
<simpleH> should I use "nv" or "nvidia" when using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<thebigham> how do i install fonts
<Stormx2> crysalys: Yeah? What problem?
<wimpies> anybody know if there is a special channel for openoffice ?
<sldkfj> asim, I'm not sure about divx
<thebigham> .ttf
<bruenig> simpleH, if you have the nvidia driver installed, go with the second one
<Cairna> Hello, I want to completely format my hard drive anew. How do I go about doing that in ubuntu?
<neozen> asim: couple plugin possibilities for that
<sldkfj> simpleH, depends on the version of you driver
<Stormx2> Cairna: No partitions?
<andrew_> Is ipod linux worth using?
<bruenig> asim, you are probably talking about a plugin
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: the most relevant lines say "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<neozen> asim: right now I'm using mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig> asim, or um add-on
<asim> itwasnt an addon
<crysalys> stormx2: when ever i put in a cd to rip it, it crashes Fiesty and I have to reboot my whole computer and then restart VMware and then restare Feisty.  Any ideas?
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: and "No working leases in persistent databse - sleeping.
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, do iwconfig, tell me what the name of the interface is, it will be on the left
<civiltechie> Anyone have a recommendation for a solid performing 8+ channel PCI-X hardware RAID card under Ubuntu?
<Cairna> Stormx2: My NTFS partition is screwed up. Installing ubuntu after a format is no problem. So yeah, looking for a complete restart
<Stormx2> crysalys: None. Its a vmware-specific bug, tho.
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: wlan0
<neozen> asim: there's also one that uses totem to play videos embedded in pages.... can't really provide an opinion on that
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, ok so did you use that earlier in place of INTERFACE in iwconfig INTERFACE essid THESSID
<simpleH> bruenig, should I use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<T1m3L0rd> anyone good with NAT
<Stormx2> Cairna: Well, both ubuntu and windows have the option to erase the entire disk during the install.
<crysalys> stormx2: i wondered if that was the case.  My base system is vista, i wondered if that might be the problem too
<neozen> Cairna: just boot up an ubuntu installation cd and tell it to wipe the disk
<bruenig> simpleH, just go with the defaults if you aren't sure
<asim> is mplayer better than totem?
<simpleH> ok
<neozen> asim: matter of opinion
<Stormx2> crysalys: Hmm. I'm sure VMWare has a list of known issues somewhere.
<andrew_> bruenig, the Ubuntu community owes you a drink.
<asim> hmm
<neozen> asim: I happen to think so...
<Cairna> Will that have the same effect as a format? I need it... well, completely new.
<asim> but how to find that configuration thing?
<Cairna> Any terminal command I can use?
<neozen> asim: but I'm sure there are others here who could give you reasons why totem is better
<sldkfj> asim, have you tried the mplayer site?
<neozen> asim: saw something a few minutes ago.....
<bruenig> mplayer is better as a plugin because it has better format support
<Stormx2> Cairna: Well, you could probably erase everything with fdisk, but you might as well kill 2 birds with 1 stone and do it at install-time.
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: I did sudo dhclient wlan0
<civiltechie> Anyone have a recommendation for a solid performing 8+ channel PCI-X hardware RAID card under Ubuntu?
<crysalys> Stormx2: im sure they do.  I will have to try to find it someware.  How hard is it to dual boot vista and feisty, straight off the hard drive?
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, right but if you didn't do the iwconfig command right, then your card won't be requesting an ip address from the right access point
<Cairna> Well, I plan to use my HP recovery disc with windows vista ( :/ ) right after the format
<neozen> civiltechie: that's a nicely worded and very specific question
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, put your full iwconfig command that you used
<sldkfj> asim, google:  mplayer divx
<bruenig> paste*
<Cairna> I have 6.06 LTS, and when it partitions NTFS, it ah... fucks up windows vista, sadly ( sorta )
<Stormx2> crysalys: Super-easy. Ubuntu automatically recognises windows on install, and sets up grub appropriately.
<neozen> civiltechie: hopefully someone here will have an answer for you soon
<bruenig> Cairna, that
<bruenig> Cairna, that's a feature
<Stormx2> !ohmy | Cairna
<ubotu> Cairna: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: I have only run it with no args
<puff> I'm on ubuntu feisty, I just upgraded flash to 9.0 r48, and this appears to not be playing:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/545672/unlock_plastic_handcuffs_police_style/
<Cairna> Apologies.
<kevb_uk> can someone tell me how to remove a known key from ssh, if i look in ~/.ssh/known_hosts it makes no sense to me, it doesn't seem to have IP addresses or hostnames which I assumed it would
<puff> Anyone selse able to make it play?
<lashmoove> I get a different grub splash on bootup t then on shutdown. I would like them to be the same, when I use  'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so' it shows a * by my prefered selection(which shows on shutdown), but a + by the selection that's being used on startup
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, ok what is the ssid of the access point
<crysalys> Stormx2: do i install vista first or Feisty?
<Stormx2> crysalys: Vista first.
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: BrokenNetwork
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: ironic, I know
<Cairna> bruenig, awfull advanced feature seeing as 6.06 is before vista's time
<chowmeined> kevb_uk: they were hashed
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid BrokenNetwork, then do the dhclient again
<bruenig> Cairna, beta was out
<puff> neozen: Sorry, saw you getting the ipod info from uboto and thought you might be up on the topic.
<Stormx2> crysalys: It's a bit of a hassle installing windows after ubuntu, because windows doesn't beleive that other operating systems exist and proceeds to overwrite ubuntu's boot loader (grub)
<MajorPayne> kevb_uk: You can just do a rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts and that will fix your problem.  But doing that every time is a bit less secure since it removes all keys.
<chowmeined> kevb_uk: to prevent exploits from getting a bunch of hostname/fingerprints if they scanned your file
<crysalys> Stormx2: Can I boot them off of the same hard drive?
<Stormx2> crysalys: You can.
<Cairna> Oooh, I should get the beta.
<lobo_nz> Im having trouble the nvidia kernel, I can startx fine untill I reboot, then a modprobe -r nvidia followed by modprobe -i nvidia is needed to startx again, the error says all the modules match but "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" any ideas why I can manually unload/load the module and things work ok but it  loads and wont initialize after reboot would be greatly appreciated
<Stormx2> crysalys: You'll need seperate partitions tho.
<chowmeined> kevb_uk: if you try to go to a host and it says the key doesn't match, it gives you the line number so you know which one to delete
<sldkfj> puff, yeah I got it to play
<Cairna> Well, I'm off to try what you suggested stormx2, sorry for my un-family friendlyness
<jrib> kevb_uk: you can turn it off with  HashKnownHosts no  in your ssh config if you want
<Stormx2> crysalys: I assume you mean hard disk drive, yeah? A windows "drive" (such as C:) is actually a partition.
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: you are a Golden God
<Stormx2> Cairna: S'okay ;-) Good luck!
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, remember those commands, they are very helpful when gui isn't fairing well
<Cairna> How big is 7.04, by the way?
<Stormx2> Cairna: 600mb.
<kevb_uk> chowmeined: cheers dude, gonna try that now
<Funa> !usbfs > me
<kevb_uk> chowmeined: didnt see the line number before : )
<Stormx2> Cairna: On a CD that is. Installed, it is significantly more.
<crysalys> Stormx2: yes, i want to dual boot my laptop.  It has a single 160 gig HD and I want to partition it so I can dual boot with Feisty
<chowmeined> kevb_uk: just be sure that you meant for the key to be changed
<kitche> Funa: /msg the bot
<Cairna> Ah, so it's a big download
<chowmeined> kevb_uk: otherwise it means somebody is trying to intercept your communications
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: Will I have to do it everytime I log on to this network?  What about others?
<Cairna> Wish me luck
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, well in one way or another, there are guis that make it easier. Ubuntu tends to go with the networkmanager panel applet that does this but in a point and click fashion
<sldkfj> Cairna, installed several gigs on a CD it is less than < 700megs
<kevb_uk> chowmeined: yeah, is on my local network... i have bought a new pc : )
<puff> sldkfj: I can get the nano to play, I can get songs onto it (though sometimes they corrupted, somehow, not sure what's up wtih that but when I select them from the nano UI it just skips through every song in the album).
<puff> sldkfj: What I *can't* seem to do is write playlists to the nano.
<Cairna> *poof*
<LouisvilleLIP> bruenig: ok, so, if all else fails, this should do it.  Thanks a lot for your help
<Stormx2> crysalys: The best way to do things is to have 4 partitions. 1) / (for ubuntu) 2) /home (for ubuntu) 3) swap (for ubuntu) 4) Your Vista partition
<rustalot> anybody know a large tech store that might have VIA Mico-ITX mobos? I've tried NewEgg and NCIX.
<sldkfj> puff, I don't know about nano stuff
<sldkfj> sorry
<Stormx2> crysalys: You can put your media, music, videos etc on the 2nd or 4th and both operating systems will be able to read em.
<crysalys> Stormx2: gotcha, sop for ubuntu . . . very useful information.  is this new to Feisty or has that been a feature of all previous versions?
<nexous> I am dualbooting xp and 7.04 on my notebook now, I want to redo 7.04 to server edition, will i have to delete then recreate the partitions or will ubuntu install overwrite?
<crysalys> Stormx2: the music part I mean
<rustalot> crysalys: the /home partition should be FAT32 in order to have Vista read it.
<Stormx2> crysalys: Well, previous versions didn't have write support for NTFS (Vista's filesystem) but now it's perfect :D
<bruenig> crysalys, no bad idea, don't fat32 the home partition
<crysalys> rustalot: thats good to know
<Stormx2> Don't FAT32 anything ;-)
<bruenig> crysalys, fat32 doesn't allow per file permissions which is necessary for the /home partition to function properly, unless you don't really care about logging in
<crysalys> Stormx2: rustalot mentioned Fat 32.  Is that not necessary then?
<Stormx2> Not necessary and not recommended.
<bruenig> crysalys, if you want to create an auxiliary fat32 partition good, but don't make any part of the linux filesystem fat32
<rustalot> crysalys, bruenig: Sorry, I forgot about that.
<Stormx2> bruenig: Not good. Why use FAT32 at all?
<rustalot> FAT32 is widely supported
<bruenig> Stormx2, native support in windows and linux, easy partition to share files between
<Stormx2> bruenig: Windows can read ext3, ubuntu can read ntfs, why use an outdated and inferior fs?
<Stormx2> Uhggg
<Stormx2> That is a very small gain
<crysalys> Stormx2: ok. no fat 32.  so everything is ntfs
<bruenig> you can install drivers in both if you want too
<Stormx2> crysalys: Keep the ubuntu stuff ext3
<crysalys> if i dont have to use FAT i wont
<rustalot> Windows can't reat ext3, at least not without fscking up the journal / POSIX  permissions
<Stormx2> Good.
<Stormx2> rustalot: Erm, what?
<Stormx2> rustalot: I've been using ext3 from windows for years now.
<deathspell> Anyone here uses the no-ip client? If I add "/usr/local/bin/noip2" to sessions, will it run on startup?
<bruenig> crysalys, yeah you can just install fs-driver.org on windows and access your linux stuff within windows, probably easiest way to go about it if you don't want fat32
<crysalys> bruenig: ok
<rustalot> I'm pretty sure that Windows can't do POSIX file permissions
<jrib> deathspell: well it would run when you login
<Stormx2> FAT32 is awful. Huge limitations on characters, filesize, permissions (or lack thereof), and generally just outdated.
<bruenig> true
<thebigham> where is the font directory?
<bruenig> /usr/share/fonts?
<AzMoo[w] > rustalot: the fs lib probably translates them to windows perms.
<crysalys> now i need to get the mp3 codec for ripping.
<bruenig> !codecs | crysalys
<jrib> thebigham: ~/.fonts to install fonts for your user
<ubotu> crysalys: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rustalot> OTOH, Fat32 is supported on nearly every platform
<jrib> !fonts > thebigham (see the private message from ubotu)
<crysalys> but they are illegal where i live
<bruenig> crysalys, we won't tell ;)
<Stormx2> rustalot: So is ext3 >.<
<crysalys> yeah but i dont want my ip traced. call me paranoid i guess
<andrew_> the law only deters people who fear getting caught
<Stormx2> rustalot: And who cares about exotic platforms? This guy is using windows and ubuntu.
<rustalot> I suppose, but I don't trust my ext3 to a non-UNIX system
<crysalys> can i remove the country code and download the codecs from UK?
<andrew_> If they tracked everyone who downloaded illegal codecs, thered be no time to chase pot-smokers.  It would work out either way for alot of us.
<bruenig> crysalys, you can, but you realize that the only thing that will know your ip is the ubuntu repos right?
<waltercool> hi there... someone know how force a mount?
<bruenig> waltercool, what have you been using to try to mount it
<neozen> waltercool: what kind of filesystem?
<bruenig> crysalys, it isn't like bittorrent or something similar where you have a bunch of parties and ips floating around
<waltercool> i have a ext3 partition... but appear like ntfs
<roxygirl> hey, has any one had troubles transferring files to media devices from amarok?
<crysalys> thats true i guess.
<roxygirl> i can't get files onto my mp3 player
<neozen> roxygirl: ipod?
<andrew_> Im still having this iPod problem, can't load it, everything else is fine.  What kind of bug?
<dissection> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<rustalot> crysalys: give in to your inner communist! :P
<dissection> I get that error when I run no ip client.. please help
<neozen> andrew_: not a bug... "feature" of ipod
<andrew_> Haha
<andrew_> Exactly.
<Stormx2> dissection: locate no-ip2.conf ?
<roxygirl> neozen: no iriver H10
<neozen> andrew_: doesn't play files just loaded on device
<bruenig> waltercool, what command did you use previous to try to mount it?
<neozen> roxygirl: O.o ... good
<rustalot> andrew_ : are they mp3, or ogg?
<neozen> roxygirl: does the device mount ok?
<andrew_> mp3
<crysalys> sorry i have played around with several versions of ubuntu, but i have not been desisive about any version until feisty
<crysalys> I guess I will just download them
<roxygirl> in amarok it seems to be recognizing it
<jrib> dissection: you know 'no-ip' is packaged in ubuntu's repos?
<Scrippie> hi
<roxygirl> but not always consistently
<neozen> crysalys: either download dapper.... or whatever the latest is
<andrew_> Im using Banshee, but nothing is loading my iPod.
<unagi> is there quicktime for linuix?
<roxygirl> is there anywhere else i can check if it's mounting?
<crysalys> neozen: why do that?
<bruenig> unagi, codecs to play .movs
<dissection> jrib: Oh, I had no idea. I had downloaded it from their website and installed it. How do I remove it now? :S
<neozen> crysalys: dapper is 6.06.1
<jrib> !quicktime > unagi (see the private message from ubotu)
<Scrippie> ??
<jrib> dissection: what command did you use to install it?
<neozen> crysalys: edgy is no longer supported
<neozen> crysalys: edgy is = to 6.10
<dissection> jrib: "make", and "sudo make install"
<jrib> neozen: edgy is still supported
<crysalys> neozen: i have all of the version all the way back to Hoary...
<bruenig> what about grumpy groundhog?
<jrib> dissection: try 'sudo make uninstall' in the same place you did 'sudo make install' but it is not guaranteed to work
<milllmannn> anyone have a good resource for setting up Postfix + MYSQL?
<jayde_drag01> can someone please help me.. i have finally found a fix to a porblem i'm having.. but one key piece is eluding me... and i am a newbie
<neozen> bruenig: you mean gusty gibbon?
<bruenig> !anyone | jayde_drag01
<ubotu> jayde_drag01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neozen> jrib: suppose it depends on your definition of support
<bruenig> neozen, no there was a grumpy groundhog used by developers or some such a while back
<jayde_drag01> i wanrt to run this "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/mydrive -o force"
<dissection> jrib: It says make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<jayde_drag01> but i don't knwo what to put behind /dev/
<jayde_drag01> and i don't knwo how to find that answer
<neozen> bruenig: hoary hedgehog perhaps
<jrib> dissection: yeah... then you either have to remove it manually or use checkinstall to install it again and then remove it with APT
<jrib> !checkinstall > dissection (see the private message from ubotu)
<unagi> so the answer is no there is not quicktime for linux?
<jrib> neozen: security updates
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, I don't believe force is an option, the man page at least doesn't indicate that it is
<crysalys> i didnt have grumpy but i do have hoary and i will have Gusty when i can get it
<neozen> unagi: well.. you can PLAY quicktime's just fine
<neozen> unagi: (I haven't had any issues)
<roxygirl> neozen: any suggestions for me?
<jayde_drag01> i can't mount a drive
<neozen> unagi: but as far as creation of them.... and the actual real quicktime interface... no I don't think so...
<jayde_drag01> i get  $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<jayde_drag01> Failed to mount '/dev/hdd1': Operation not supported
<jayde_drag01> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:
<jayde_drag01> Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable
<jayde_drag01> device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<jayde_drag01> taskbar notification area before disconnecting it.
<jrib> !paste | jayde_drag01
<ubotu> jayde_drag01: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unagi> i can play quicktime's too......but im looking for if quicktime exists for linux
<jayde_drag01> basically
<neozen> roxygirl: still chewing on your problem
<bruenig> neozen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/GrumpyGroundhog
<jayde_drag01> ooh i'm sorry
<neozen> bruenig: O.o
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, is this a windows drive?
<neozen> bruenig: news to me...
<jayde_drag01> it was yes
<jayde_drag01> but i do not have windows any more
<jayde_drag01> so i can't just reboot and shut down normally
<jayde_drag01> AND i cannot lose my data
<Stormx2> jayde_drag01: I think you can clean the log, hold on
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, consider mounting read only with ntfs and copying it over
<jayde_drag01> oooh you guys rock soo hard.. you have no idea
<Stormx2> jayde_drag01: sudo ntfsfix /dev/hdd1
<jayde_drag01> i have no idea how to do that other than right click mount
<unagi> is hibernation suposedly going to be fixed in gutsy?
<jayde_drag01> well hang on hdd1 is not the right command
<jayde_drag01> i copied and pasted someone elses error because it wouldn't let me copy and paste mine
<jayde_drag01> let me try and get the right answer for you
<dissection> jrib: That warning is scary ;[
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, don't use -o force anymore, but it would be the same command you gave but with -t ntfs instead of -t ntfs-3g
<jayde_drag01> and i still need the drives to be read AND write when i'm done
<nir_ai> hi, is it possible that my user-name does not appear in /etc/passwd ?
<jrib> dissection: it's a bit exaggerated imo
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, do you have enough room on your other disks to copy all the data off of it?
<crysalys> ok, well thanks everyone! i am going to try my dual boot now.  How much room does Feisty need to run properly?
<jayde_drag01> failed to mount dev/hde1
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, do you have enough room on your other disks to copy all the data off of it?
<dissection> jrib: Im a newbie, maybe it'll mess up my system
<jrib> nir_ai: possible, but doesn't sound good/normal
<dissection> jrib: How do I manually remove No IP?
<bruenig> crysalys, 2 gig minimum I think they say, but to be safe probably want to go with at least 8-10
<jayde_drag01> sorta but thats not really an option i'd like to go with if i can avoid it.. i've got 60gigs of music on one drive and 50gigs of video on the other
<unagi> anyone know where to find stock footage?
<jrib> dissection: you have to delete the file manually
<crysalys> ok thanks everyone!!
<crysalys> chia
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, my point is that if you can copy all of the stuff off of it, you can format the drives as ext3 since you don't use windows anymore and that way you won't have to rely on reverse engineered ntfs drivers but can use native linux filesystems
<bruenig> and then you can move it all back
<dissection> jrib: The instructions said I should run "/usr/local/bin/noip2" to execute it. So is that the file I need to remove, and the .conf file? Are these two files the only ones to be removed?
<jrib> dissection: I don't know
<dissection> :(
<ethan> hello
<bruenig> dissection, how did you install it?
<bruenig> !hi | ethan
<ubotu> ethan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dissection> bruenig: I typed sudo make install
<nir_ai> jrib, how do I determine a user's shell if their name does not appear in /etc/passwd ?
<whonicca> compiz has to be the mos unstable program out, how come when i enable desktop effects all my title bars are messed up, no minimize or maximize buttons
<jayde_drag01> i know.. totally logical... the problem is that my external drive is ona 1.1 usb... and this will take 3 days to copy over.. then 3 more days to copy back
<jayde_drag01> i don't have that kind of time or patience
<bruenig> dissection, do you still have that directory that you typed sudo make install in on your hard drive, the source directory?
<ethan> this is nothing like aim is it? i think i just downloaded the completely wrong thing
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, 1.1 wow
<dissection> bruenig: yes
<rustalot> How do I get the Magnatune store in Amarok?
<jayde_drag01> yah.. even tho it says i have usb2.0 ports...
<CTho> how can I install the nvidia binary driver for multiple kernel versions at the same time?
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, well that other guy said it could be cleaned, the log could be cleaned, I only know of the reboot with windows and shutdown method so wait for him I guess
<roxygirl> neozan:  should i try a different program?
<jayde_drag01> every usb port i plug into is sluggish an=d GROSSLY slow
<richter> hahahuahuahahuahua...
<hypertyper> can anyone let me pick their brain for a sec? i have a program that needs to be run with sudo that i want to run when i log in, possibly with a delay. quick and dirty is fine, i just want it to work.
<bruenig> dissection, ok well cd into that directory and do "sudo make uninstall"
<jayde_drag01> what will happen if i try to force mount?
<jayde_drag01> anything bad?
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, -o force is not even an option, in the mount man page they don't have it listed, it likely just ignores it
<whonicca> is there a specific channel for desktop effect related issues?
<bruenig> hypertyper, ok what is the name of the program?
<AzMoo[w] > hypertyper: you can set up sudo to allow you to run a specific program without a password, but I'm not exactly sure how anymore. man sudo
<sniff_> eth0:avah <-- fro what?
<bruenig> hypertyper, I mean what is the command to launch the program
<bruenig> who_cares, #ubuntu-effects
<rustalot> whonicca: #ubuntu-effects
<whonicca> thanks
<hypertyper> bruenig: currently, i'm running from the console as follows: sudo -i (enter) sk8135pcm /dev/input/event6 &
<bruenig> hypertyper, ok do "which sk8135pcm" and paste the output
<jayde_drag01> how do i mount it in read only so i can run the ntfs config tool on it.. i really want to avoid the copying of files
<bruenig> jayde_drag01, ntfs-config doesn't do anything, it configures the fstab I believe, someone may correct me
<hypertyper> bruenig:  /usr/bin/sk8135-pcm
<jayde_drag01> it allolws you to change the properties ro read AND write
<dissection> bruenig: Did you have a message for me? I got disconnected and may have missed it.
<bruenig> hypertyper, ok do you know how to use vim?
<andrew_> rustalot:could it have to do with my computer not letting me install libgpod-dev?
<hypertyper> bruenig: is that a text editor?
<bruenig> dissection, did you get the sudo make uninstall message?
<rustalot> andrew_: I really have no idea.
<jayde_drag01> or at least run ntfsfix on them like it asks me to do
<dissection> bruenig: No, and I tried that but it didn't work. It said no target
<hypertyper> bruenig: i use gedit, but whichever. hit me with a script, my man.
<noldon> hi im running ubuntu 6.06 for x86 right now and r about to install 7.04 for amd64 and i have my home on one partition and my root on another,
<bruenig> hypertyper, um do this then: EDITOR=gedit && sudo visudo, tell me if it pops up or not
<jayde_drag01> and if i have a drive already that i want to format top the linux filesystem.. HOW do i do that?
<dissection> bruenig: .. No rule to make target 'uninstall' Stop
<bruenig> dissection, ok so you just extracted the tarball again
<dissection> bruenig: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9228/screenshotwotanistrendenc5.png
<bruenig> dissection, this isn't the exact same directory, this is a fresh one
<hypertyper> bruenig: hmm... nano.
<noldon> and i wounder if i can install the amd64 ubuntu on my root and it wont bother that my home is from a x86 installation
<bruenig> hypertyper, well you can handle nano I'm sure
<bruenig> hypertyper, what is your username?
<dissection> bruenig: I typed it in the same terminal window from where I installed it
<hypertyper> bruenig: is that important?
<ShackJack> noldon: nope, won't matter the fileysystems are the same...
<noldon> ok so i dont have to worry then
<ShackJack> noldon: Those x64 version of Ubuntu may have some issues with drivers, flash, et al..
<noldon> thanx
<jrib> nir_ai: their name *should* appear in /etc/passwd afaik
<anandanbu> I have installed ubuntu 7.04 and now how do i install xubuntu inm y system
<noldon> ShackJack ok
<D0wN> Hi, when I try to install a package through Synaptic package manager, I get this: "Depends: gtk2-engines-aurora but it is not going to be installed". Does anyone know of a way to fix that?
<bruenig> hypertyper, well add this line to this file, put it at the bottom of the file: YOURUSERNAME ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/sk8135pcm /dev/input/event6 &
<hypertyper> bruenig: allow me to rephrase. what would you like me to do with it?
<ShackJack> anandanbu: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop :)
<noldon> well then i go back using x86  after i tried the 64
<hypertyper> gah, i type too slowly ;0
<jayde_drag01> how do i run ntfsfix version 1.13.1 on these drives... it tells me i can do that
<anandanbu> shackjack: thanks
<jayde_drag01> but i don't knwo the code
<noldon> as long as my home stays as it is
<jrib> dissection: installing the ubuntu packaging and doing 'dpkg -L' will probably give you some hints (packages install to /usr instead of /usr/local where make install usually puts things by default).  But checkinstall really is the easy way to go here
<jayde_drag01> know.. (why can i never type it right)
<ShackJack> noldon: Yep it will -- the filesystems are x386 x64 agnostic...
<bruenig> hypertyper, save and exit
<anandanbu> shackjack: it says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<noldon> ok thanx
<D0wN> =\
<hypertyper> bruenig: ok, now what?
<ShackJack> anandanbu: That's how you install it at any rate... problem with your aptitude/apt-get?  Maybe try an update first?
<noldon> btw when i reinstall grub after windows messing it up should i mount my root partition and chroot into it and then run grub?
<Andyho> hello
<ShackJack> !hi | Andyho
<ubotu> Andyho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dissection> Emm, I don't know. It gives a warning and says I should be ready with the LiveCD, that looked like a high probability of me screwing it up and thats almost always the case
<martyrnc> hello
<bruenig> hypertyper, you know what, there might actually be a better way to do this, this can be run at any time during boot right? gnome doesn't need to be loaded does it?
<Andyho> my nvidia card is driving me up a wall LOL
<hypertyper> yeah, i think x has to be up
<roxygirl> hey anybody:  i'm tryin to sync my iriver mp3 player with amarok, but the files won't transfer.  any ideas?
<ShackJack> Andyho: WHich kind is it?
<italianninja> mplayer wont play xvid anyone help me
<rustalot> hey guys, how do I get the magnatune store in Amarok?
<hypertyper> bruenig: can i pm you, i'm having a hard time digging through the flak, here
<bruenig> hypertyper, oh x does, ok well then we are doing it right: go to system>preferences>sessions and then the startup commands tab and add: sudo /usr/bin/sk8135pcm /dev/input/event6 &
<ShackJack> italianninja: You have gstreamer plugins installed?
<dissection> Anyone here has installed the No-IP client from their websites and know what files need to be deleted?
<Torahteen> Hi everyone, is there a way for me to install ubuntu Feisty Fawn without losing my current installation?
<bruenig> hypertyper, that is the last step ^
<italianninja> ShackJack: i dont know. im new to ubuntu
<Netham45> Is there an equivalant to XP's network bridging in Ubuntu?
<hypertyper> k, thanks. i suppose i should reboot now?
<italianninja> ShackJack: and its driving me crazy already
<Netham45> if so, how do I use it/
<Torahteen> Anyone?
<ShackJack> Check 'em out in the Add/Remove programs thing... Or, better yet, install VLC Player (same place) it plays EVERYTHING!
<bruenig> hypertyper, sure
<martyrnc> hello new to ubuntu and linux, Just got my dell laptop with feisty fawn ubuntu on it.
<Andyho> Shack: It's a GeForce 6200
<Torahteen> I have xubuntu 7.04 cd, so where to go from there?
<bruenig> vlc plays everything because it has static codecs installed not because it has done anything
<ShackJack> italianninja: Proprietary things like Xvid, mp3, etc.. aren't included by default but are trivial to add ib...
<hypertyper> alright. i'll be back in a few on my windows box when whatever you had me put in that sensitive system file fries my ubuntu install
<dissection> jrib: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9228/screenshotwotanistrendenc5.png <-- Thats the screenshot of the installation.. Can you check that and tell me what files from where I need to delete, for a manual removal?
<hypertyper> just kidding.
<bruenig> you install the same codecs and you can get any player to play what vlc does
<italianninja> ShackJack: vlc wont play anything either
<LouisvilleLIP> is possiblt/reasonable to change my laptop's memory allocation so that it doesn't lag?  I've only got 512 and it chugs a little bit
<martyrnc> ok newbee here is there java for ubuntu
<Andyho> Every time I install it it'll make it part way through startup, then hangs.. then I switch it back to the default and it goes back to a command line.. so then I reconfigure it to the default.. LOL!
<ShackJack> italianninja: Check out the Totem built in player and instadd the gstreamer plugins "ugly" good" and "ffmpeg"
<Andyho> I hear it's a standard issue... along with my officejet not wanting to scan LOL
<jrib> dissection: use the 'dpkg -L no-ip' trick after installing no-ip from the repos.  It will list the files.  Just keep in mind that you want to delete from /usr/local and not from /usr
<ShackJack> italianninja: In fact if you have 7.04 it should prompt you when using Movie Player to install right plug in to play the file..
<ShackJack> Andyho: gotta use full IM name or it don't beep me (hint: Tab)
<ShackJack> Andyho: What's the problem.. those should go in like buttah?
<Netham45> !subnetting
<ShackJack> Andyho: wait nevermind - I saw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subnetting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<italianninja> ShackJack: dont know what version im running?
<Netham45> =/
<Andyho> LOL np
<AzMoo[w] > martyrnc: /j #jetspeed
<bruenig> dissection, switch into that directory, run ./configure make then sudo make uninstall
<AzMoo[w] > oops
<ShackJack> italianninja: Open you system monitor (under admin and check out the first tab)
<jerbull88> does anyone know how to get a slave hdd to mount automatically
<bruenig> !paste | dissection also this would be preferred next time
<ubotu> dissection also this would be preferred next time: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> jerbull88, add it to /etc/fstab
<AzMoo[w] > Man, it's all going well for me at the moment.
<AzMoo[w] > martyrnc: ignore that, I slipped.
<jerbull88> brue im not totally sure what commands to use
<dissection> Uhm, I didn't flood the channel, bruenig
<bruenig> dissection, it is easier to read than an image
<dissection> bruenig: ./configure does not do anything
<rombel>  why evolution can receive mail but cannot send
<ShackJack> Andyho: you might try just reinstalling nvidia-glx and of course double checking your xorg has nvidia as the driver...
<bruenig> dissection, then how did you install it the first time?
<dissection> bruenig: I just typed make and make install.. no ./configure
<bruenig> dissection, them type make make uninstall
<jerbull88> how do i add my slave hdd to fstab
<archoniam> Hiyas! Anyone know why the heck my computer is outputting this error? Error is: /var/tmp/iFSWNmEAAiTAInQHagQZI/installscript.sh: 4: /home/archoniam/Linux: not found
<bruenig> jerbull88, what is the /dev/name of the drive, what is its filesystem and what is its desired mount point?
<revilodraw> amarok uses way too much of my cpu % and lags heaps.. using feisty on a 2ghz core 2 duo w 2gb ram
<Andyho> Shack: yeah I tried that.. I actually tried the glx and the glx-galaxy and got rid of the restricted since someone told me that that mighta been giving a conflict, but no such luck.. then I switched between nvidia and nv.. but still a no go..
<Netham45> does anyone know if Ubuntu Linux has an equivalant of Windows XP's network bridging? If so, where, and how do I configure it? A How-To would be most appricated.
<dissection> bruenig: When I type make, it says "noip2" is up to date, but when I type make uninstall, it says "No rule to make target 'uninstall'
<yeko> did you fdisk the slave yet?
<_Elmore> question: what's a good gui based backup program for Linux?
<jrib> !backup > _Elmore (see the private message from ubotu)
<archoniam> Last time I tried it said it had permission denied. It must have stopped smoking crack or sumthin'.
<jerbull88> name disk filesystem ext3 idk mount point
<ShackJack> italianninja: at any rate, look for gstreamer under add/remove and install appropriate plugins (read descriptions)
<yeko> mondo is the best backup I have used
<rombel>  why evolution can receive mail but cannot send
<jrib> _Elmore: I liked sbackup when I tried it
<bruenig> dissection, perhaps that package doesn't have an uninstall option almost all packages do, you will need to trace down every file it installed and delete it manually
<_Elmore> k thanks
<_Elmore> jrib, is it free?
<dissection> bruenig: How do I do that?
<_Elmore> under the gpl licence?
<Andyho> brb
<jrib> _Elmore: yes, it is in the repos.  I don't know if it is specifically gpl
<bruenig> jerbull88, no the /dev/name, it needs to have something like /dev/hda1
<_Elmore> ok
<ShackJack> _Elmore: there's a GNOME front end for rsync called GRsync - really powerful...
<_Elmore> long as its free i don't care
<_Elmore> ok
<_Elmore> thanks
<bruenig> dissection, go trace down all the files and delete them
<bruenig> dissection, however you need to do that, /usr/local is probably where it is all contained, start there
<archoniam> ...Allo?
<jerbull88> brue since its a slave wouldnt the name be /dev/hab1?
<ShackJack> !hi | archoniam
<ubotu> archoniam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<italianninja> how does fedora compare to ubuntu?
<jerbull88> srry hda1
<_Elmore> thanks again everyone, goodnight!
<revilodraw> amarok uses way too much of my cpu % and lags heaps.. using feisty on a dell inspiron 6400 2ghz core 2 duo w 2gb ram
<bruenig> jerbull88, do sudo fdisk -l, it has a definite name
<ShackJack> italianninja: Ubuntu easier to use and better community :P
<revilodraw> italianninja: it doesnt lol
<yeko> when you fdisk the drive, you will know what /dev/hxx you will mount
<bruenig> I say they are about the same
<italianninja> ShackJack: lol so why is nothing working for me
<yeko> you have to fdisk first and make the filesystem
<hypertyper> bruenig: didn't work, but i'm not concerned. i'll end up making a shortcut for it, or figure it out later.
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Maybe check out Exaile - it's pretty cool and has most of Amarok;'s features - plus made for GNOME not KDE
<italianninja> anyone want to remote my desktop and get this porn playing?
<revilodraw> shaxkjack: thank you
<bruenig> hypertyper, it might be the &, I was unsure on the &
<ShackJack> italianninja: Did you do what I said? and what do you mean "nothing" working.. I'm sure most thinkgs are working..
<hypertyper> bruenig: i'll try yanking it out, later
<revilodraw> italianninja: haha good luck
<bruenig> hypertyper, I would try editing that out of sudo visudo and then again out of the startup commands
<hypertyper> thanks for the help :)
<archoniam> XD. I just wanted to ask the Q later in the log, which was: Anyone know why the heck my computer is outputting this error? Error is: /var/tmp/iFSWNmEAAiTAInQHagQZI/installscript.sh: 4: /home/archoniam/Linux: not found
<ShackJack> italianninja: Put it this way - if you can't get Ubuntu working, you'll have a harder time with many other distros... THough you might want to check out Mint of Sambayon which are Ubuntu based and have some of those codecs preinstalled... But not worth the effort as it should be EZ for you to put the codecs on yourself...
<jerbull88> brue its /dev/hda2
<bruenig> archoniam, what wer eyou doing before this
<bruenig> jerbull88, alright where did you want to mount it, /media/hda2 maybe?
<D0wN> when I try to install a package through Synaptic package manager, I get this: "Depends: gtk2-engines-aurora but it is not going to be installed". Does anyone know of a way to fix that?
<jerbull88> yes
<bruenig> jerbull88, ok well make sure /media/hda2 exists "sudo mkdir /media/hda2
<bruenig> "
<archoniam> Bruenig: Surfing the net, downloading a few tarballs, i was trying to checkinstall a tarball.
<ShackJack> italianninja: All you gotta do is put the extra gstreamer codecs and your porn will play fine - mine does ;)
<bruenig> archoniam, hmm a checkinstall failure how clever, just delete /var/tmp/whateverthathingwas
<jerbull88> is it supposed to give any confirmation
<madcreation> any pointers to installing ubuntu server
<bruenig> jerbull88, just go to the next line
<archoniam> Bruenig: I've had this same problem, only instead of 'not found,' i go- Oki... XD
<jerbull88> im there
<revilodraw> shackjack; exaile is nowhere is pretty as amarok
<dissection> bruenig: I removed the file from /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/etc .. Could there possibly be anymore files? I didn't find anything else
<bruenig> jerbull88, ok so do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add "/dev/hda2 /media/hda2 ext3 defaults 0 0"
<mooseinmud> what are you trying to install madcreation
<orange__> Need help on wine
<ShackJack> D0wN: You might want to see if you can install gtk2-engines-aurora manually - it might not be in the repos though..
<archoniam> It's already gone. XD
<orange__> I need to install an program to run exe / games
<madcreation> ubuntu server
<mooseinmud> pretty straight forward
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Well, I don't think Amarok is particualry pretty, but I hear what your saying... they have a great SVN version you can use with more features...
<bruenig> dissection, there could be, the only way to know for sure is to try to wade through the Makefile, but you need to know some serious bash to do that, if there doesn't appear to be anything in there, you are probably good
<yeko> Make sure you can manually mount the drive before messing with fstab
<AlonzoTG> =P
<AlonzoTG> I burned me a disk today, just to try it out...
<ShackJack> revilodraw: See - http://www.exaile.org/downloads
<yeko> mkdir /dev/whatever /mnt/newdisk
<AlonzoTG> I put it in the machine and let it crash a few times... (I had other chores to do while it was crashing...)
<yeko> mount /dev/whatever /mnt/newdisk I mean
<AlonzoTG> The last time I tried it, It gave me a log-in screen.
<crysalys> me'sah likey CS sporto!!
<orange__> I need to install an program to run exe / windows games like diablo / css
<madcreation> oh and i'm new to linux
<AlonzoTG> -- mind you, this is after pushing the power button and walking.
<hypertyper> how does one perform multiple commands on a single line? ie, i want to perform command1, wait 5 seconds, then perform command2
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> :P, orange - you need wine
<italianninja> ShackJack: can you talk me through installing every possible movie codex for totem
<yeko> hypertyper use a semicolon
<AlonzoTG> I tried several times to log in but couldn't guess the password.
<bruenig> hypertyper, command1 ; sleep 5 ; command2
<ShackJack> !wine | orange__
<ubotu> orange__: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AlonzoTG> SO WHAT IS THE PASSWORD FOR THE UBUNTU LIVE CD???
<crysalys> anyone know if know if i can add a partition in Vista?
<hypertyper> you guys are awesome, thanks
<bruenig> hypertyper, or alternatively command1 && sleep 5 && command 2 (this one will make sure the previous command didn't have an error before going on to the next)
<jrib> AlonzoTG: it's blank/empty
<jerbull88> brue is this correct /dev/hda2/media/hda2 ext3 defaults 0 0
<crysalys> without an outside prog
<AlonzoTG> It doesn't accept blank or empty.
<bruenig> jerbull88, space between /dev/hda2 and /media/hda2
<ShackJack> italianninja: Not much more to it that what I said - go to add remove programs/sound and video - look for gstreamer  -- see descriptions, but you wand ffmpeg primarily, and "extra" plugins pack
<AlonzoTG> I mean if I just hit the enter key, it says I need to enter a password.
<yeko> jerbull88  make sure you can manually mount the drive first
<crysalys> i tried computer management but no go
<bruenig> yeko, it will err the same
<AlonzoTG> It won't let me log in, I tried for 20 minutes...
<jerbull88> i can manually mount it, is this correct, /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 ext3 defaults 0 0
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 7.04, and it's at "downloading package lists"  it sits there and Ubiquity uses 100% of the CPU, it's been sitting there for about 30 minutes
<AlonzoTG> I searched all around and I couldn't find any help.
<bruenig> jerbull88, yes, now get out of that and do "sudo mount -a"
<Belboz99> this is the second time it's done this tonight
<yeko> AlonzoTG System - Administration - Users and Groups ....you can reset root password there
<hypertyper> /ame wanders off to reboot again
<AlonzoTG> this was on the _LIVE CD_, first boot no keys pressed.
<DisabledDuck> anyone know a good applications for burning DVDs?
<jerbull88>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,        missing codepage or other error        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,        instead of some logical partition inside?)        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so.
<bruenig> DisabledDuck, growisofs
<Stormx2> DisabledDuck: k3b.
<bruenig> jerbull88, ok so then it is not ext3
<dissection> Whats the location of the bashrc or something where aliases are written?
<Belboz99> Goood God, half an hour to download the package lists on a DSL connection, WTF?
<yeko> bruenig.......but if the system freezes up...and he has to reboot...fstab can cause a problem
<bruenig> dissection, ~/.bashrc
<dissection> I have an entry in that
<dissection> Okay
<bruenig> yeko, true
<asim> can someone help me with BERYL?
<bruenig> !beryl | asim
<crysalys> anyone know?
<vinay> hi folks... im trying to figure out why hibernate option literally shuts down my system.. hitting power button makes it boot from post... vista does not do this.. thoughts?
<ShackJack> asim: No - but check out the #beryl channel for expert help...
<Stormx2> Hmm, ubotu has died?
<jerbull88> brue the disk prperties say it is ext3
<ubotu> asim: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> vinay, hibernation and suspend is iffy
<ShackJack> Stormx2: nah just a lil' slow..
<bruenig> jerbull88, ok try "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/hda2"
<bruenig> jerbull88, by the way /dev/hda2 sounds like the second partition on your main drive, not some other slave drive
<bruenig> but maybe not
<bruenig> it is certain the second partition of some drive
<bruenig> certainly*
<r00723r0> hi, my /dev/dsp isn't working
<vinay> bruenig: that's unfortunate!! i would suspect it would send some command to power management system that would start/stop it... whether it can handle such a start/stop is another question.. but completely powering down makes me think something in a config file is setup wrong :-S
<jerbull88> brue its definitely a slave
<r00723r0> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp says the device is busy
<r00723r0> i tried lsof /dev/dsp and nothing comes up
<bruenig> jerbull88, the second partition of your slave drive?
<dissection> Are there more than one .bashrc? When I type "noip2", it gives me the error bash: /usr/local/bin/noip2: No such file or directory but I checked in .bashrc and its not there
<Torahteen> Hi everyone
<r00723r0> does anyone know?
<jerbull88> brue srry disk is named /dev/hdb
<r00723r0> something's hogging my oss driver
<showgun> hello earthlings!
<Torahteen> Has anyone here been able to get compiz/beryl working on their ubuntu installation?
<r00723r0> and i don't know how to close it
<bruenig> jerbull88, ahhh, /dev/hdb1 right? if it has only one partition
<D0wN> Slackjack: Sorry for the late reply. I have tried, however, I get this: http://pastebin.ca/625613
<jerbull88> Disk /dev/hdb: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Torahteen> Gah, I hate the fact that I always forget to identify myself before chatting here
<bruenig> jerbull88, well you know how many partitions it has on it, is it just one?
<Torahteen> Ok, has anyone here gotten beryl or compiz working on their comp?
<jerbull88> yes just one
<D0wN> Oops. Sorry. I meant ShackJack
<showgun> how can i run my usb mouse in my ubuntu 7.04 when im already logged in my desktop?
<bruenig> jerbull88, ok well remove the old mount point for the wrong drive "sudo rmdir /media/hda2" then make the new one "sudo mkdir /media/hdb1"
<bruenig> jerbull88, then run sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<Torahteen> Can anyone hear me?
<showgun> cuz i dont want to reboot my box just to run this usb mouse. any help pls?
<g0dd3ss> yah Torahteen  mine werkz
<Torahteen> Hehe
<Torahteen> g0dd3ss, Beryl or compiz?
<Torahteen> I'm trying to figure out how to go about installing it
<g0dd3ss> Torahteen, both XD i use beryl tho
<ShackJack> D0wN: I might try making sure current dependencires are resolved -- sudo aptitude -f install      but otherwise I think this package does not have the dependencies it needs that are available in your version of Ubuntu...
<jerbull88> ok
<bruenig> jerbull88, did it mount?
<jerbull88> ok
<Torahteen> I found an installation script for beryl, but it failed
<jerbull88> ok
<Torahteen> How'd you install yours g0dd3ss?
<jerbull88> how do i check
<dissection> Are there more than one .bashrc? When I type "noip2", it gives me the error bash: /usr/local/bin/noip2: No such file or directory but I checked in .bashrc and its not there
<showgun> and another separate question, my winxp ntfs is automatically loaded when booting my ubuntu but the problem is i cant write inside that winxp ntfs partition, how do i mount it so that i can put a file inside that ntfs partition?
<yeko> Will atomatix install beryl?
<bruenig> Torahteen, don't run scripts unless you understand them, how are we supposed to know what it did
<g0dd3ss> Torahteen,  i just used synaptic
<bruenig> !automatix | yeko
<ubotu> yeko: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ShackJack> Torahteen: Go to #ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz support - better help there..
<Torahteen> Ok, thank you
<Torahteen> #ubuntu-effects
<dissection> bruenig
<jerbull88> how do i know if it mounted
<Torahteen> oops XD
<Andyho> ok.. now I'm back.. dang I was hungry
<bruenig> jerbull88, ls /media/hdb1
<bruenig> jerbull88, if it didn't error then it mounted, that is another way to know
<Andyho> does anyone run yahoo widgets under wine?
<jerbull88> then i guess it mounted
<bruenig> jerbull88, ok do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and change the hda2 stuff to hdb1
<Torahteen> Can I insatll feisty without a complete linux reinstallation?
<bruenig> Andyho, why would you do that?
<bruenig> !upgrading | Torahteen
<ubotu> Torahteen: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<showgun> still waiting for someone to help my queries above
<Torahteen> ty
<yeko> Torahteen...I tried upgrading from edgy to fiesty...I had trouble
<jerbull88> ok
<bruenig> !patience | showgun
<ubotu> showgun: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Torahteen> I'm on dapper
<dissection> !no-ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Torahteen> That gonna be better
<bruenig> jerbull88, ok so it should be done
<dissection> !bashrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andyho> bruenig: cuz I haven't found any similar widgets to use and as far as I know they don't support linux?!?
<dissection> :(
<jerbull88> how do i check
<vinay> where does ubuntu's resolution picker get its list from?  its not coming from xorg configuration ...
<bruenig> dissection, what are you talking about with bashrc, bashrc has nothing to do with that error
<ShackJack> Torahteen: yeko: One tip I can offer is make sure the main meta packages are installed ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard :)
<yeko> Torahteen I would reinstall from scratch
<dissection> bruenig: Okay.. how do I fix it
<jerbull88> how do i tell if it worked?
<showgun> hehehe bruenig yes i know patience is a virtue :D
<ShackJack> Torahteen: Do you have a separate partition for /home ?
<bruenig> dissection, the PATH is cached to some extent in order to make launching programs faster, so when you run that command, it has already cached the location and that is why it errs like that, I don't remember the command to update that cache but a restart will do it
* showgun is very patient so far. googles while waiting for somebody to help me
<bruenig> ShackJack, have you installed yet?
<vinay> (note: im using nvidia drivers)
<ShackJack> bruenig: Installed what?
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | showgun
<ubotu> showgun: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> ShackJack, ubuntu?
<bruenig> ShackJack, the easiest way to configure it is during installation
<Andyho> vinay: how'd you make it work? LOL! Having nvidia driver probs here..
<ShackJack> bruenig: hee hee - yeah of course...
<ShackJack> bruenig: not quite sure what you're getting at(?)
<eegore> does anyone know of a precanned lamp application for a service and repair shop?
<showgun> thanks bruenig now patience has a price for those who wait
<showgun> :D
<snake_> when i try to run keyboard accessibility in gnome it says i have no xkb extension. any idea ?
<vinay> Andyho: hmmmm, i've used these drivers for years... just run the shell script they provide as root... rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia ... change xorg.conf to nvidia .. it should "startup"
<varun0> I have a folder (movies) on Linux box A that is shared via samba, with 777 permissions. When I mount movies on Linux box B to a folder (fileservermovies) that is chmod-ed 777, fileservermovies all of a sudden becomes 755
<ShackJack> eegore: Check out Xammp
<bruenig> ShackJack, do you have ubuntu installed or not, the answer to that question greatly changes the answer as to how to go about separating /home
<showgun> bruenig, do you know how to run the usb mouse without rebooting my ubuntu box cuz usually i reboot my box just to load my usb mouse?
<ShackJack> bruenig: Oh yes I have it installed, but I wasn't asking that - was asking Torahteen if he had his home partitioned
<nexous> Hi, can anyone give me results of ndiswrapper in synaptic, I need exact names of utils and common i think
<bruenig> showgun, I think you have to restart the X server but I am not positive, next time try doing ctrl + alt + backspace and logging back in
<bruenig> ShackJack, oh my fault
<rainman> Hi, I'm new and need help
<ShackJack> bruenig: My homes are partitioned (though possible of course post-install)... Been with ubuntu since Dapper :)
<Floker> hey guys i've got some trouble with my ftp server. i cant connect to it: it says "no route to host" when trying to "LIST -aL"
<bruenig> showgun, ctrl + alt + backspace restarts the X server by the way if you didn't pick that up
<bruenig> ShackJack, I misread, I thought you were asking how to do it
<ShackJack> :)
<dissection> bruenig: Okay, seems I've successfully removed my installation, and installed the one from Synapatic. But it too has the same problem, says cannot locate /etc/no-ip.conf although it said it was created when I configured it
<ShackJack> !ask | rainman
<ubotu> rainman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<showgun> bruenig, i did that ctrl+alt+backspace but still usb mouse wasnt loaded
<dissection> *Synaptic
<bruenig> showgun, I don't know then, I have never used that so I am not familiar
<showgun> after i logged in usb mouse wasnt loaded still
<showgun> hehehee ok bruenig
<chuk> why does it take so long to mount an NFS share in ubuntu?
<Netham45> 'xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0xde000000,0x0) (Invalid Argument) on a Matrox G400 Dualhead while using the Matrox drivers tring to get dualhead running. Does anyone have any ideas?
<bruenig> dissection, you may need to create it
<rainman> shackjack and ubotu, thanks, I just installed 7.04 and try to run for the first time and it didn't
<rainman> here's the error
<bruenig> dissection, do dpkg -L no-ip (or whatever the package name was) see if there is an /etc/no-ip.conf
* showgun remains to be patient just to wait for an answer on how to run usb mouse when in desktop logged in. ;)
<Netham45> is there a way to disable framebuffer in xorg.conf?
<dcordes> bruenig: err restarting x won't reload any usb_hid modules fyi
<rainman> udevd-event[1957] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<bruenig> dcordes, so then he needs to modprobe something probably right?
<rainman> usb 2-1 new low speed usb device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<dissection> bruenig: No its not there, but when i ran "sudo no-ip -C", it said /etc/no-ip.conf was created. I went into the directory and it shows no-ip.conf is present
<dcordes> rainman: is it shon ub on lsusb?
<bruenig> dissection, that seems like a program problem not an ubuntu problem, might want to find the no-ip people
<dissection> bruenig: In file explorer, unlike other .conf files, there's a red X on the top right corner of its icon.. Not sure if thats representing some kind of error?
<rainman> sbin/sh: can't access tty; job contol turned off initramfs)
<Floker> I cannot connect to my FTP-Server via gFTP, however i can connect to it with ftp in a terminal. could anyone help?
<ShackJack> !pastebin | rainman, for long messages, code, etc...
<ubotu> rainman, for long messages, code, etc...: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* bruenig has to go for a bit
<r00723r0> something's hogging my oss driver
<r00723r0> and i don't know how to close it
<r00723r0> does anyone know?
<rainman> dcordes not sure
<vinay> i have a curious "HIBERNATE_MODE=shutdown" in /etc/default/acpi-support .. lol...
<dissection> Crap, he's gone :(
<crimsun> r00723r0: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer*)
<dcordes> rainman: check it out
<showgun> btw, question, what is program is that being ran for modprobe?
<r33ddl3r> halla
<rainman> shackjack & dcordes thanks, I'll write my msg and give you the url
<r00723r0> crimsun: nothing is outputted from the nested command
<showgun> maybe that will enable my usb mouse just like booting
<dissection> When I open /etc/no-ip.conf in gedit, it says gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding. Why is that? What do I need to do tfix that?
<r00723r0> crimsun: so it doesn't kill anything
<crimsun> r00723r0: then use the entire string: lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<r33ddl3r> can someone help me figure out why my CPU fan will stop as soon as I boot up Ubuntu?
<dcordes> r33ddl3r: that is extremly odd
<CVirus> r33ddl3r: when exactly does it stop ?
<chuk> at what point does it stop?
<dcordes> maybe acpi issue
<ShackJack> rainman: Thanks, but don't give to me personally, others are here to help -- first instinct is to unplug any erroneous usb device and restart... Or boot into recovery mode (from GRUB startup)- command line and do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install
<CVirus> r33ddl3r: laptop or desktop ?
<Andyho> ugh.. darn work.. guess I'll have to come back later
<r33ddl3r> dcordes, it is.. dont think something is wrong w/the fan itself.. it can run for hours if booting into bios screen...
<r33ddl3r> desktop
<nater> ok, I have a compaq presario 2500.  Since installing feisty, my system crahses with a process overheating error.  never occured with windows and no modifications to the hardware has changed.  any ideas?
<r00723r0> crimsun: thanks, but i don't know what closed
<r00723r0> crimsun: any way i can find out?
<rainman> shackjack, OK
<r00723r0> crimsun: all i know is that volume control did :X
<crimsun> r00723r0: just don't kill it next time ;)
<r33ddl3r> dcordes, stops at some point after grub, while loading some modules
<CVirus> r33ddl3r: are you 100% sure it stops ... or it's sound just goes down ?
<r33ddl3r> it stops.. and eventually my box shuts down from overheat
<r00723r0> crimsun: right
<ShackJack> rainman: I'd try and do the update anyway, then unplug and restart...
<r00723r0> crimsun: oh well, i'll figure it out next time
<CVirus> r33ddl3r: try to boot with the kernel parameter acpi=off
<r33ddl3r> didnt do much more troubleshotoing though.. but wondering if anyone seen thys type of behavior.. guess not
<Bubbles25> is there a way to get sound working over a remote desktop connection?
<dcordes> r33ddl3r: what chipset is your mainboard? laptop one?
<nater> r33ddl3r, are you having processor overheating problems too?
<blackace11> hey could i get assistance with my external usb harddrive... i screwed up the partitions and i can't access it
<r00723r0> btw, i completely forgot how to change $PATH
<ari_stress> id
<r00723r0> does anyone know?
<r33ddl3r> dcordes, desktop... beats me what chip set.. i put it together from the scrap I found in attic :).. but it was running fine 24/7 on edgy
<dcordes> r33ddl3r: what kind of cpu?
<blackace11> hey could i get assistance with my external usb harddrive... i screwed up the partitions and i can't access it
<rainman> shackjack, sorry I'm new to linux do I type in Grub> "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install"?
<r33ddl3r> p4
<r33ddl3r> intel
<nexous> How do I configure my wireless information via ubuntu-server. In desktop i had gui to change, but where will my ssid be for server edition?
<r33ddl3r> nexous, try iwconfig, iwlist
<ShackJack> rainman: No - select "recovery mode" from GRUB - should get you to command line where you can then do manual update... maybe problem with older packages...
<ShackJack> rainman: Then reboot -->   sudo shutdown -r now
<dcordes> r33ddl3r: are you100% sure this does not occur with edgy and other os? and it is not the hardware?
<r33ddl3r> iwconfig ath0 essid "your essid"
<dmaz> hey, anyone know how to change the default colour of the cube when using compiz under Feisty? I'm using it for a presentation, so I don't want that tan tint over my slides at the top of the cube.
<blackace11> hey could i get assistance with my external usb harddrive... i screwed up the partitions and i can't access it
<r33ddl3r> dcordes, it is not the hardware.. cuz if I log in to bios.. or if I pause at grub... it runs for hours.. also was fine in edgy
<nater> dcordes: are you talking about processor overheating errors and then shuts down?
<dcordes> nater: what?
<dcordes> r33ddl3r: sounds like a severe bug in feisty. if i was you i would file a bug in launchpad
<IndyGunFreak> blackace11: do you have the data on that drive backed up somewhere else?
<dcordes> !launchpad | r33ddl3r
<ubotu> r33ddl3r: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cblack0> I am having problems getting sound working on 7.04, I have looked at the community help pages. One clue is that alsamixer shows: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<dcordes> something with the acpi
<BlueLaguna> How do you redirect stderr again?
<nater> The issue that r33dl3r is having.  Is the processor on his laptop overheating when running fiesty?
<dcordes> r33ddl3r: you could also find out how to boot with acpi turned off
<cblack0> I went thru sound settings trying different sound systems, but the sound test never works. I also made sure that no mixers show mute, but of course the mixers don't see a device anyway
<dcordes> there is a boot setting for this noacpi
<cblack0> this is a dell with onboard intel sound of some sort I believe
<dcordes> nater: his cpu fan is turning off after booting feisty
<blackace11> indygunFreak
<blackace11> no
<blackace11> but i not concerend
<blackace11> i just want to use the DRIVE
<IndyGunFreak> blackace11: well if you're not concerned about data on the drive, use gparted to repartition it.
<blackace11> it wont mount!
<blackace11> it doesn't show!
<ShackJack> !enter | blackace11
<ubotu> blackace11: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dcordes> blackace11: your drive has to be not mounted
<dcordes> to partition it
<blackace11> ok
<blackace11> i know that
<nater> Oh.  My problem is slightly diffrent I think.  Fiesty shuts down laptop with an error about processor overheating.
<blackace11> in my windows it sees it in device manager... but that's about it
<IndyGunFreak> blackace11: if you want to use it under WIndows, just format it.
<cblack0> any clues on my sound issue? or places I should look/check for troubleshooting docs other than help.ubuntu.com which has not helped so far?
<kain> hi i'm having a problem changing a folder... the subfolder permissions got changed but not the main folder (chown and chgrp)
<ShackJack> cblack0: You might check out the #alsa chat...
<dcordes> blackace11: check dmesg if it is recognized and assigned to a /dev/ when you plugged it in
<kain> the path is Desktop/1.4.0_src
<cblack0> thanks!
<jayde_drag01> hello all.. someomne was helping me before.. but i have 2 drives that i cannot mount .. i get the error that the logfile was unclean because windows did not shut down normally... i do not have windows anymore.. so i am unable to do the simple fix... i cannot lose the data.... i don't know the commands to run ntfsfix on the drives.. can anyone please help me?
<blackace11> not for sure
<blackace11> it says something when i disconnect it
<dcordes> jayde_drag01: there is a package with ntfsfix called ntfstools it hink. but to walk around that check thing you can also force-mount it
<Seoke> Alright theres a couple things I need help with #1 My open programs like Gaim and aMsn are not showing up in the top right corner anymore how do I get that to happen and on the bottom my windows that i have running arent taking up the entire menu bar they're all the same size and they're too small to read
<swiftly> everytime I use mldonkey, firefox shuts down. No warnings no bug reports, NOTHING. Any suggestions
<nexous> Having wireless troubles in ubuntu-server, installed wireless card drivers, but having trouble configuring.
<dcordes> dcordes: first try apt-get install ntfstools && ntfsfix /dev/yourpartition
<jayde_drag01> okay how do i get it  ... walk me thru.. but it might be easier if you pm me so that i can navigate away from this window and not lose what you are saying to me
<nater> Can anyone help me?  I have a compaq presario 2500 running fiesty.  After a short amount of time, my laptop shuts down with an error about the processor overheating.  Not a hardware issue.  Is there anyway to turn off this monitor to prevent this?
<jayde_drag01> i am a complete newbie but i learn quick and i am nice.. and a girl to boot
<Seoke> Alright theres a couple things I need help with #1 My open programs like Gaim and aMsn are not showing up in the top right corner anymore how do I get that to happen and on the bottom my windows that i have running arent taking up the entire menu bar they're all the same size and they're too small to read
<orange__> I used wine but then i cant see works on steam for counter strike
<dcordes> nater: turn off what monitor?
<blackace11> ok so is there any code that i can input that will change ownership of myy usb harddrive?!
<orange__> I type in wine steam.exe
<ShackJack> Hi - I want to build latest alsa from source  - any good guides for that (the whole make configure thing?)
<nater> What ever is monitoring the processor temperature, or can I change the thresholds to prevent shutdown
<dcordes> nater: you mean the thing that slows down your fan?
<mneptok> ShackJack: if you need to ask how to use ./configure then you should *not* be installing a sound architecture from source.
<nexous> How do I configure wifi on server 7.04?
<dcordes> respective controls it?
<jayde_drag01> how do i get ntfstools and install it?
<jayde_drag01> can you give me the command line or something?
<ShackJack> mneptok: Ah O.K. was asking for someone else so I could refer them to it... Just though it could make some .debs from it and install...
<dcordes> jayde_drag01: synaptic
<cafuego> nexous: In many cases you don't, the server kernel package lacks the firmware needed for most wifi cards.
<ShackJack> jayde_drag01: Or sudo aptitude install programname
<nexous> cafuego: no, I configured the drivers into ndiswrapper like I would in desktop version
<nater> I don't think that is the issue.  Fiesty goes to a black screen and says that the processor is overheating and shuts down.  Never had a problem with XP, so I don't think it is a hardware issue.  I have noticed others in the forums with this issue, but no solutions.
<nexous> its just, with server edition i dont have the easy gui to change my essid,etc.
<rainman> shackjack, I sent you the url
<Sgeo> Hi all
<Sgeo> How can I determine what files a program tries to access while it runs?
<jayde_drag01> type synaptic in terminal?   or sudo aptitude into terminal?
<ShackJack> rainman: Eh?
<blackace11> ok so is there any code that i can input that will change ownership of myy usb harddrive?!
<dcordes> nater: try booting with noacpi
<nexous> cafuego: and I dont feel like installing ubuntu-desktop just to run one gui configuration when i can do it through server.
<nater> noacpi
<rainman> shackjack, I clicked on your name and say open dialog window and typed in the URL
<mneptok> ShackJack: ALSA is one of those things taht if you screw it up, it's Real Bad(tm)
<jayde_drag01> synaptic cannot find ntfstools
<mneptok> jayde_drag01: ntfs-progs
<rainman> shackjack here's the URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30397/
<nexous> Actually, how do I just set it to use wlan rather than eth0?
<skyfalcon866> is it safe to use the computer while compilling a new kernel
<ShackJack> mneptok: Yeah, having no sound issues though and don't have a solution for the live of me -- any other good sources of help for sound beside #alsa?
<osxdude|lap> nd my comp is cold!
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: whats your sound device?
<WHATYOUSAY> I installed Ubuntu, but I forgot the username/password I entered when installing it. Is there any way to get around that?
<osxdude|lap> oops
<nater> decordes:  do I change that in the menu.1st in the grub loader to load noacpi?
<blackace11> ok so is there any code that i can input that will change ownership of myy usb harddrive?!
<dcordes> nater: maybe
<nater> maybe?
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]  AND SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]  both read on card 0 - Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jayde_drag01> please be step by step with me.. i'm guessing as to what you want me to do... ntfs-progs search in synaptics pulled up nothing and typing ntfs-progs into terminal did nothing
<dcordes> dcordes: try adding the word noacpi to the line with the kernel you try to boot
<cafuego> nexous: Ah ok, then just via either iwconfig or wpasupplicant, i suppose.
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: It reads like there's a card there, but no sound comes out - almost like it's directing the sound to the modem or something... #alsa folks weren't too helpful expcept to say to upgrade, but I had tried running Gutsy on it with newest alsa and still no sound...
<nexous> well when i type in iwconfig, i get my connection under wlan0 and lo and eth0 have no wireless extensions, but when i restart networking, it pings using eth0
<nater> decordes: do I add "noacpi" or "acpi=no"?
<dcordes> nater: I don't know
<rainman> shackjack, did you see my post? here's the URL to the error I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30397/
<ShackJack> rainman: Yes, don't direct it to me personally, I can't necessarily help you, except what I said before...
<menisk> How can I add a cursor theme to ubuntu
<rainman> shackjack, what should I do? who do I directed to?
<nater> Question to all.  I want to boot laptop with noacpi on fiesty.  Do I jsut add "noacpi" after the kernel?  Or, do I add "acpi=no"?  Or am I totally wrong.
<ShackJack> rainman: The channel  - restate your question, and perhaps someone can help you.
<ShackJack> rainman: Include the pastebin, of course...
<rainman> shakjack, thanks
<dcordes> nater: google has the answer
<hypertyper> can someone tell me what this would do? "five_star: alt+f2 cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<dcordes> !google menu.lst noacpi
<rainman> Hi all, I just installed 7.04 but it didn't run, the full description and error is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30397/ can anyone help please? thanks
<nater> dcordes: lol, I should of googled it.
<kain> i'm having chgrep/chown issues
<tenengines> Anyone out there that could help me with a dual boot question when installing 7.04?
<dcordes> !ask | tenengines
<ubotu> tenengines: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rainman> tenengines what do you want to know?
<tenengines> When I try to install and I get to the partition tool page, the automatic option says it will use the whole harddrive - doesn't that mean it will erase everything on there?
<vinay> hmm, I hook up a monitor to VGA port on my laptop and it works but resolution is wrong... how can i tell X to use 2 different resolutions based on the output screen?
<tenengines> I don't see an option to squeeze back my current partition and add the new ones I need for 7.04
<rainman> tenengines go to this url and see how it's done http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=604
<jayde_drag0n> i know someone here was helping me.. but i've been working on this for over 24hrs now without much help.. i realize i am a complete newbie and it is very annoying having to be explicit and step by step... but please please.. just IM me, AIM: the jayde drag0n  YIM: jayde_drag0n  MSN: jayde_drag0n@hotmail.com   can someone please help me?
<MrGreencastl1> Nautilus keeps crashing when I try to go to /usr/lib
<MrGreencastl1> How do I fix this?
<tenengines> Thanks for the link - I thought I might have to partition in XP, before the install.
<kain> i'm having chgrep/chown issues
<ProN00b> hmm, i heard firefox 2.0.0.5 was a security update, why isn't it/anything on my apt yet ?
<berret> Guys, I am not pretty much convinced with Linux and all. I'd like to be convinced to satisfy my self. Why should i quit windows XP and use Linux ubuntu? I want to enter this great world, but i'd like some enlightment?
<berret> Putting money aside.
<revilodraw> when i mark amarok for complete removal, remove it, then reinstall it, i dont need to download it...its just there... well i want to really get rid of it and reinstall it cos it lags heaps
<crimsun> ProN00b: ...people do sleep, ya know.
<crimsun> ProN00b: there will be an update when asac has fixed it all up.
<yeko> berret because it is the right thing to do
<revilodraw> berret: if you have to ask then you should probably stck with windows
<kain> berret: my laptop runs 10x faster on linux than vista
<ProN00b> crimsun, who sleeps ?
<kevinmeza0708197> Hi I am new in this IRC chat channel
<kain> can someone please help me change this folder
<ProN00b> the bad guys don't
<kain> i've been trying forever
<yeko> knowledge should not be locked away...it should be shared
<Falstius> I have an Azalia onboard audio chipset (AD1986 I think, but lspci reports MCP51), and I'm trying to use the front panel connector in AC'97 compliant mode.  It works in Windows (front and back speaker ports), but in Linux I can only get the back one.  Anyone know how I can change this?
<kevinmeza0708197> I am actually looking for information regarding linux applications
<crimsun> ProN00b: asac.  The guy who is at the distro sprint, who takes care of the *Ubuntu firefox package.
<notserpe_> so... how do I fix a dependency problem with php5-ldap...
<yeko> join the community...a community that builds on each other
<cafuego> You can laugh and wander off, but it'll do you no good!
<berret> Revilodraw , I am intrested in Linux, but i cant find anyone who convince me to. :(
<notserpe_>  php5-ldap: Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3) but 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<cafuego> notserpe_: Run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' first.
<notserpe_> done that already.
<HelpMe> Hi
<notserpe_> I'm looking for help... not channel hoping... but hey... it's okay... this is IRC and I understand cafuego.
<kevinmeza0708197> does anyone here knows a good application for editing audio to use in ubuntu?
<yeko> berret...I was in Micro Center the other day...wandering through the software aisle...looking at all the crap you need to load...to secure windows
<cafuego> notserpe_: Any chance your mirror isn't up to date OR do you noty have security repos enabled?
<yeko> then I see an older gentleman....looking at symantec software
<HelpMe> I have a problem
<kevinmeza0708197> does anyone here knows a good application for editing audio to use in ubuntu?
<kain> we all have problems
<revilodraw> berret; run the livecd, use the internet, play around, see if u like it...it will be slow on the livecd for obvious reasons, and the internet might be slow (disable ipv6 to fix this, ill tell u how if u want to know)
<kain> no one seems to really be helping
<kevinmeza0708197> does anyone here knows a good application for editing audio to use in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yeko> Not sure how much symantec would set himback....on a retirement budget.......
<cafuego> notserpe_: ... there was a php5 security release yesterday
<HelpMe> I cant change my reselution higher than 1024 bye 768
<AzMoo[w] > !info maven
<ubotu> Package maven does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<AzMoo[w] > ack
<kevinmeza0708197> Somethign like adobe audition or anything else
<revilodraw> kevinmeza0708197; audacity
<notserpe_> this is an older 6.06 install
<obf213> HelpMe
<ProN00b> berret, xp isn't bad nowadays, and if it works for you, great, but when you think about formating/reinstalling, or even upgrading to anything (vista?) ubuntu is a great choice since its free, fast and just overall aweasome in alot of things (i don't know what you especially expect from your computer, so i can't go into the detail)
<obf213> are you using an intel chipset
<jengl1> hi all.
<kevinmeza0708197> Audacity, nice!
<yeko> He can get most of what he needs....from Linux.....ubuntu is helping to bridge the gap...much easier to install ...support
<kevinmeza0708197> I will try that one! Thank you!
<jengl1> does ubuntu still support ppc chips?
<cafuego> notserpe_: I'd gamble that the package may not have been uploaded for dapper then, so the mirror is out of sync.
<revilodraw> kevinmeza0708197; sure!
<kain> i'm having chgrep/chown issues
<yeko> kain   ???
<obf213> HelpMe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ProN00b> kain, why not try to tell us about your issues ?
<kevinmeza0708197> just curious if there is a second choice besides Audacity?
<obf213> yo. how do i get a link to my home folder on teh desktop
<jengl1> does ubuntu support powerpc chips?
<notserpe_> cafuego: so what do I do?
<kain> i need to change Desktop/1.4.0_src to kain kain and not root root
<Latch_> \disconnect
<revilodraw> kevinmeza0708197; have u tried it yet?
<kain> i got all the subfolders changed but not the root folder 1.4.0_src
<bulmer> obf213: yo learn about symlink  man ln
<dr_willis> obf213,  a link to what? use 'ln -s' from the shell is one way to link directoriues around
<yeko> chmod kain:kain filename
<kevinmeza0708197> yes and I need a little more complex software
<kevinmeza0708197> if there is nay
<yeko> chown  kain:kain filename
<kevinmeza0708197> any
<revilodraw> how do i completely delete amarok so feisty has never heard of it then reisntall.... because amarok is running really poorly for me..
<yeko> I mean
<kevinmeza0708197> like I said I am new to linux and Ubuntu
<revilodraw> kevinmeza0708197; hmmm i dont really know sorry, i would google for 'linux audio editor' or something
<kevinmeza0708197> I am in love with ubuntu and really I am considering moving from Windows
<ProN00b> revilodraw, apt-get remove ?
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo chown kain:kain 1.4.0_src
<oannes> hi
<HelpMe> ok
<oannes> How do you mount a smbfs via mount?
<T1m3L0rd> i'm trying to NAT but it doesn't work.  does ubuntu have a firewall by default
<kain> folder permissions still say root root
<HelpMe> obf213:  sorry, i diskonected
<revilodraw> pronoob; when i do that and reinstall it doesnt need to redownload it, its still there
<oannes> I tried mount -t smbfs username=name 192.168.1.40/HDD_a  /media/nas
<kevinmeza0708197> Thank you very much for your help!
<bulmer> revilodraw: try apt-get remove packagename or dpkg --purge packagename
<HelpMe> obf213:  where you helping me?
<yeko> I installed Jokosher....but haven't tried it yet...It may be an alternative to Audacity
<revilodraw> bulmer; ok thanks
<bulmer> T1m3L0rd: iptables is installed but default install has no rules set
<HelpMe> Ok, i need help.  I cant change my resalution higher than 1024 bye 758
<Avero> Hello all! Just a quick question. Does anyone know if Gutsy has support for Compiz-Fusion + Xinerama, or any other way to get similar results across three X screens on two (identical) video cards.
<T1m3L0rd> ok
<ProN00b> revilodraw, the package will stay the same, even if you redownload it, otherwise you would get an error when installing saying it is corrupt
<dr_willis> HelpMe,  and your video card is a? and you have installed the proper drivers for it?
<kain> yeko: still nothing
<obf213> HelpMe yes
<kain> the permissions still read root:root
<obf213> i just fixed my resolution
<obf213> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HelpMe> obf213:   Um
<kain> i'm thinking i may have to login as root to delete the folder
<HelpMe> obf213:  how do i find what video card i have?
<rich1> hi.  i installed fwcutter and the bcm firmware on a fresh install of feisty.  it works but it drops out a lot.  can anyone help with the dropping, please?
<revilodraw> pronoob; yeh, but i dont really redownload it.. i try but it just installs straight away... it doesnt need to redownload it cos it still has it!
<kevinmeza0708197> wow
<bulmer> kain if its a folder you need to provide the option -R to chown
<kevinmeza0708197> very impressed with audacity
<kain> yeko: no error
<AzMoo[w] > kevinmeza0708197: yes, audacity is awesome.
<ProN00b> kevinmeza0708197, there also seems to be something called ardour
<obf213> HelpMe go to system preferences then hardwar
<dissection> Hi, i have a question. So I need to add a command to sessions... Its something like ......    abcd -option1 -option2 -option3... do I need to put that in quotes?
<kain> i get a new prompt after the sudo command
<kevinmeza0708197> Ardour? Hummm will try that one!
<kain> done that
<carter_> Hey
<HelpMe> Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML obf213
<kevinmeza0708197> I have been hours in the internet also searching for a astrology software for linux
<kevinmeza0708197> but have had no luch
<bulmer> dissection: what program is that for?
<obf213> HelMe
<obf213> ok yeah
<kevinmeza0708197> no luck
<Babaloo> hello...!  =)
<obf213> HelpMe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dissection> bulmer: INADYN running as daemon
<r33ddl3r> astrology? :)
<r33ddl3r> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=117
<r33ddl3r> try here
<kevinmeza0708197> Does anyone here knows if there is a astrology software for linux?
<dissection> bulmer: I have to use inadyn -u username -p password -alias hostname, etc etc
<bulmer> dissection: did you try to read the README file that came along with it?
<dissection> bulmer: So I want to run it at startup
<obf213> HelpMe scroll to intel graphics i810
<DeadLocked> I cleared my MBR on my NTFS drive following a suggestion of how to fix a problem. Now I cannot see my internal NTFS drive at all. Is there a way to fix this.
<dissection> bulmer: Yes but I didn't find anything about adding it to sessions
<r33ddl3r> kevinmeza0708197, that link has something on astronomy.. might ifnd astrology too :)
<HelpMe> obf213:   i alredy tryed that but it dident work.  Befour, i installed somthing from add/remove that made it work
<bulmer> dissection: you create a script and put a symlink of it to   /etc/init.d/
<kevinmeza0708197> I'll try that one!
<bulmer> dissection: what sessions?
<obf213> HelpMe... did you reboot.
<rich1> my bcm4318 card is dropping out a lot.  i'm using the fwcutter method.  can anyone help, please?
<obf213> because i had to
<dissection> bulmer: To let it run when I start Ubuntu
<bulmer> dissection: is it a program that runs like a daemon?
<Johno> How do I edit my boot file
<obf213> help did u edit the /etc/x11/xorg.conf to say intel like it said
<Johno> ?
<dr_willis> Johno,  clarify what you mean by 'boot file'
<bulmer> Johno: boot files is a binary..you dont edit it just like that
<dissection> bulmer: I could run it in terminal, or let it run as a daemon. I prefer daemon cause it'll update the dns if my IP has changed
<yeko> Why do you want do edit your boot file?
<kain> yeko: kain@kain-laptop:~$ ls -ld Desktop/1.4.0_src; id
<kain> drwxrwxrwx 16 kain kain 4096 2007-07-18 20:54 Desktop/1.4.0_src
<kain> uid=1000(kain) gid=1000(kain) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),112(netdev),113(lpadmin),115(powerdev),117(admin),1000(kain)
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:~$
<revilodraw> i have removed amarok, and now reinstalling "0 B have to be downloaded" i want it to need to redownload amarok... i want it to forget amarok ever existed
<kain> grrr it doesn't act like that is the case!
<kain> WTF
<Johno> I'm trying to get my modem to work and it says to edit somthing
<HelpMe> obf213:  i dont get it, i installed it, but it says somthing i dont understand
<bulmer> dissection: you create a script and put a symlink of it to   /etc/init.d/  <-- scripts here are started at boot
<HelpMe> obf213:  it says this: Then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the   Driver "i810"     to   Driver "intel"
<obf213> yeah
<revilodraw> HelpMe; what type of computer do u have?
<obf213> HelpMe ok
<dissection> bulmer: I don't know how to script :S
<obf213> HelpMe so now you've have installed it.
<bulmer> dissection: now is the best time to learn it
<HelpMe> revilodraw:  lenovo
<HelpMe> obf213:  yesh
<obf213> HelpMe you have to edit a file now
<HelpMe> ok
<HelpMe> how?
<revilodraw> HelpMe; and you r trying to install feisty and are having x problems?
<obf213> HelpMe
<obf213> ALT+F2
<obf213> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<obf213> do that
<dissection> Whats an easier way to do it?
<HelpMe> revilodraw:  i have festy, and what r X problems?
<Johno> "Add an option "pci=routeirq" to the kernel boot up line" thats what it said and I need to know how
<DeadLocked> I cleared my MBR on my NTFS drive following a suggestion of how to fix a problem. Now I cannot see my internal NTFS drive at all. Is there a way to fix this.
<dissection> bulmer: Won't it work if I add the command to sessions?
<carter_> You cleared your MBR deadlocked?
<revilodraw> helpme; dont worry, the other ppl helping u know what they r doing :)
<HelpMe> ok, now what obf213
<obf213> ok did the file open.
<obf213> a file should have opened
<bulmer> dissection: what is the sessions you are referring to? btw..come on pick up a book to learn scripting :)
<DeadLocked> carter_: On my NTFS drive, Yes.
<Johno> how do I edit the kernel boot up line?
<dissection> bulmer: System > Preferences > Sessions
<DeadLocked> carter_: It doesnt have anything on it but files. No OSes.
<carter_> Did you keep a back-up copy?
<HelpMe> obf213:  yes
<dissection> bulmer: Man I just need to run it on startup, I can't learn programming for that
<dr_willis> excuses... :)
<obf213> HelpMe now scroll down
<MrGreencastl1> Nautilus keeps crashing when I try to go to /usr/lib   I've tried running under root, and the same thing, any help?
<obf213> through the information
<carter_> Deadlocked, did you back it up?
<HelpMe> obf213:  ok
<obf213> helpme you will see something that says display or something and it will have a driver called i810. change that to intel like it says
<bulmer> dissection: well..thats not the right place to put it..take a look at /etc/init.d/   this directory has the S*  for startup..copy one
<kevinmeza0708197> could someone please tell me how to install "astrolog" in ubuntu
<revilodraw> amarok worked great in edgy, but lags like a biatch in feisty
<MrGreencastl1> revilodraw try exaile
<quaal> i was just noticing that
<quaal> it greys out quite a bit
<revilodraw> kevinmeza0708197: use synaptic
<quaal> but i have all my music in it
<rich1> can anyone help with my wireless dropping out?
<quaal> is there a better alternative to amarok ?
<DeadLocked> carter_: No. Is there a way to recover/fix the MBR. I used hiren's bootcd. That's how I broke it atleast.
<kevinmeza0708197> thanks will try that
<obf213> ok guys i suck at this sym link thing
<conorkirkpatrick> How do I get Wanda to stop swimming accross my screen? :D
<HelpMe> Integrated Graphics Controller obf213?
<MrGreencastl1> quaal not really but try exaile
<carter_> Deadlocked, check my pm
<revilodraw> MrGreencastl1; i have exaile but it hasnt got anything on amarok!
<yeko> quaal   I like vlc
<carter_> that will make this easier
<obf213> on sec
<obf213> let me open the file
<quaal> yeko, vlc is good for video
<quaal> but not much of a library
<DeadLocked> carter_: ok
<MrGreencastl1> revilodraw no it doesn't but it runs much nicer in gnome
<yeko> I use vlc for video and audio
<vinay> soo.. being a long time debian user.. im thoroughly impressed by how ubuntu kindof just "worked out of the box"
<yeko> Almost all my podcasts on vlc
<kevinmeza0708197> You guys are awesome!!!!!
<revilodraw> MrGreencastl1; amarok used be beautiful in edgy
<quaal> well you just drag files into vlc then
<kevinmeza0708197> you know everything
<MrGreencastl1> revilodraw but I use last.fm anyway
<obf213> yes it sunder that
<Johno> how do I access the package manager?
<obf213> HelpMe what does the driver say
<revilodraw> kevinmeza0708197; theres over 1000 ppl in here, someone will always help
<dissection> bulmer: There's screen, sendsigs, single, skeleton, stop-bootlogd, stop-bootlogd-single, stop-sreadahead, sysklogd....
<bulmer> dissection: i take that back..maybe you can put one there on that sessions startup programs tab..but i have not done it before..so do a trial n error style ..:)
<HelpMe> obf213:    it says "I810"
<revilodraw> johno; system, administatration
<obf213> HelpMe ok good
<HelpMe> obf213:  change it?
<obf213> HelpMe change it to intel
<obf213> all lowercase
<HelpMe> obf213:  and save?
<KI4IKL> I have the bittorrent gnome thing...what port does it use so I can open it on firestarter?
<obf213> in between the quotes
<kevinmeza0708197> :)
<obf213> yes help me then save
<DeadLocked> carter_: BRB. Still send PM. I just have to go check something.
<MrGreencastl1> Can someone please help, Nautilus keeps crashing when I go to /usr/lib
<obf213> then restart
<HelpMe> obf213:  ok
<obf213> then you will have an option to change the resolution
<obf213> to highter
<dissection> bulmer: I've put some programs in there before and it worked on startup.... But not sure if I need quotes for those -option1 -option2 whatever thats called
<carter_> Then access it from the termanl MrGreencastl1
<dissection> bulmer: How do I know if it worked? How do I get a list of daemons
<obf213> hey whats the "itunes" for gnome
<swiftly> hey what is a 'Segmentation Fault' - firefox keeps crashing and I ran it in a shell to see what it said and yeah
<carter_> itunes doesn't have a linux version
<MrGreencastl1> carter_ I tried it still crashes, even under root
<obf213> i used amarok on kubuntu is that chill will ubuntu
<bulmer> dissection: ps aux  will tell you which processes are running then look for the one that normally end in d  like httpd
<carter_> when you cd from the terminal the terminal crashes?
<revilodraw> obf213; it used be chill with edgy but lags like crazy with feisty
<carter_> what version are you running?
<MrGreencastl1> carter_ no nautilus
<carter_> use the terminal then
<MrGreencastl1> using cd works
<MrGreencastl1> but
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> hey folks??
<obf213> revilodraw any suggestions... i haven't used in linux in about  6 months im out of the loop lol
<bulmer> dissection: try it..see if it works or without quotes
<rich1> hi.  i need help with wireless dropping, please.
<MrGreencastl1> I want to look for a specific file in there
<MrGreencastl1> but I don't know what its called
<carter_> what's the file?
<bulmer> MrGreencastl1: use the command find
<revilodraw> obf213; exaile i the plain jane version of amarok and its made for gnome...
<dissection> bulmer: Is there a way I can save the results from ps aux into a text file? I typed that but the result is too big and it doesnt let me scroll
<MrGreencastl1> thats what I said
<obf213> revilodraw is it called exaile.
<carter_> MrGreencastl1 what's the file?
<bulmer> rich1  no guarantee that wireless does not disconnect
<DeadLocked> carter_: ok Back. You send that PM yet?
<obf213> revilodraw nvm
<carter_> yeah
<MrGreencastl1> something for screenlets 0.0.8
<carter_> look on the side panel
<MrGreencastl1> I'm trying to get it working
<revilodraw> how do i install the kdesktop without doubling up on icons in the menus?
<bulmer> dissection: you need to start reading up on linux commands..redirection, piping, page, more, less..
<MrGreencastl1> carter_ I had the previous one, but I want the new one
<swiftly> Can someone tell me what a segmentation fault is?
<ub-303> hello
<carter_> what's the file though MrGreen?
<ub-303> how do i mount a disk in livr cd mode
<ub-303> example to backup a crashed os
<MrGreencastl1> carter_ I don't knew what its called
<obf213> if i put my music on the fat32 partition will the my music players in windows and linux be able to axess them
<carter_> then how can you find it?
<revilodraw> ub-303; it should mount automatically
<carter_> yes obf
<GamingX> Can someone recommend a book to learn shell commands in detail?
<MrGreencastl1> carter_ the tutorial said to just run them, its in a folder
<kevinmeza0708197> I installed astrolog using synaptic package but I don{t see the application installed in ubuntu?
<MrGreencastl1> in /usr/lib/screenlets
<carter_> okay so do this
<obf213> carter thanks.
<swiftly> kevin...: use the sehll
<kevinmeza0708197> does anyone knows what could be the reason?
<carter_> cd (directory)
<carter_> ls
<MrGreencastl1> or something similar, thats why I want to use nautilus
<carter_> find the file
<carter_> then type ./(file)
<revilodraw> kevinmeza0708197: type in terminal 'astrolog'
<carter_> That should work for you MrGreen
<dr_willis> GamingX,  thers dozens if not 100's of web sites that help ya learn the shell. The definitive book is "using bash' by the O'reialy guys
<DeadLocked> carter_: I sent you a PM.
<MrGreencastl1> I'll try that
<rich1> bulmer: should it be dropping regularly?  could it be my router?
<carter_> dead, I didn't get it.  do you have aim?
<revilodraw> how do i install the kdesktop without doubling up on icons in the menus?
<DeadLocked> I have MSN.
<carter_> damn
<bulmer> rich1: it could be ...what happens?
<carter_> let me try pm one more time
<obf213> guys is it safe to use hibernate and suspend w/o doing any configurations in 7.04. or is it still shady. i am using a laptop
<DeadLocked> Can i run AIM through pidgin.
<DeadLocked> I cantry to rember my info
<carter_> my aim is freemuncie
<swiftly> what is a Segmentation Fault - firefox keeps crashing
<sayers> DeadLocked, ofcorse...
<carter_> what do you do to cause firefox to crash?
<carter_> is it when you go to a specific page?
<rich1> bulmer: i'll just be online and it goes out.  i have to /etc/init.d/networking restart of ifdown ifup a couple of times to get it back.
<codesnik> hello. in which package locales are contained? i've installed ubuntu with "no localization" and now i have only C and POSIX locales :\
<swiftly> carter_: just generally browsing and than *whomp* nothing
<bulmer> swiftly: wiki for a segmentation fault
<carter_> hmmm, what version of firefox are you running?
<rainman> guys, my first 7.04 install didn't work, so I re-installed and now it's working. but I need help in getting the screen resolution correct. I have Optiquest 19" widescreen monitor 1440x900 how do I get the res correct? thanks
<ub-303> OMG
<DeadLocked> hi(11:21:06 PM) Unable to send message: Not logged in
<DeadLocked> (11:21:06 PM) freemuncie is now known as Free Muncie.
<ub-303> it accually found te disk
<ub-303> <3
<carter_> rainman, google xorg.conf
<ub-303> ttyl
<MilitantPotato> Argh.
<rainman> carter thanks
<noldon> hi i have a problem why dont i have /etc/inittab?
<maverick> i have a queer problem with networking here. When i try to use my LAN messenger (www.ipmsg.org) it shows only me and the users appear after some time. I have even tried using the windows version using wine. still the same, can anyone help?
<bulmer> rich1: how far is your AP? channel you're attempt to connect on? neighbors AP using same channels? metals between you and aP?
<swiftly> 1.5.0.5 or something - hey that might be my prob
<MilitantPotato> For some reason I cant have /home on a seperate partition, ubuntu wouldn't load
<maverick> this even happens with counterstrike and stuff
<maverick> i have tried changing MTU and my IP
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> Ok so about this record my desktop... i have hear some conflicting things about.. so i tried to get it myself and the cmd seems to be dead and no one can tell me where to get it... anyone?
<crysalys> Smartx2: my dual boot worked flawlessly
<rich1> bulmer: ap is about 60 ft away.  in my house so no real metal interference.
<vinay> so i got this ubuntu install.. how can i make it look pretty..  or.. where can i get more themes?
<carter_> swifty, try going up to 2.x
<carter_> you can download it from the repos
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> vinay.. why not use beryl.. that makes things pretty cool
<carter_> better yet, get automatix, and let it install switftfox
<noldon> how do i change to runlevel 3
<swiftly> thanks carter_ just about to get it now.
<bulmer> rich1: try an experiment with your client closer to the AP and see if it still happens
<maverick> i have a queer problem with networking here. When i try to use my LAN messenger (www.ipmsg.org) it shows only me and the users appear after some time. I have even tried using the windows version using wine. This happes even with counterstrike and other LAN applications. I have tried changing my IP Address and my MTU, still the same, can anyone help?
<rich1> bulmer: ok.  can you or anyone recommend a pci card that will "just work"?  my card now is a bcm 4318.
<vinay> Vsop_vsop_vsop: i followed some instructions to install compiz fusion ... perhaps that was not such a good idea.. hehe.. it crashes!! and i get no window decorations.... (probably a bug)
<carter_> rich1, I'm running off of bcm4318 right now
<carter_> it was very little trouble set-up
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> vinay: well i am on 6.10 here and it works just fine my laptop.
<carter_> rich1, have you tried getting wifi-radar?
<Johno> I'm trying to put a file into etc/udev/rules.d but it says I do not have permission how do I do this?.. With a terminal?
<vinay> Vsop_vsop_vsop: is that beryl or compiz fusion?
<bulmer> rich1 i wish i can sell you mine.. :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> vinay. beryl
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> useing xrog.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> xorg***
<nextse7en> Hey guys, how do I run the default bit torrent from the command line?
<carter_> there isn't a default bit torrent
<rich1> carter_: i use wifi-radar and love it.  are you using fwcutter or ndiswrapper for you card?
<bulmer> Johno: then use sudo to get temporary root priviledge
<thebigham> how do i remove the disk drive from desktop???
<carter_> ndiswrapper
<carter_> I'm using the install script from the forums
<carter_> have you tried it?
<bulmer> thebigham: make sure the power is off.then detach it.. :)
<Johno> can I drag and drop after typing sudo or do I have to do it through the terminal?
<vinay> Vsop_vsop_vsop: okay... perhaps i should try beryl.. compiz may be too cutting edge... and i think i'm on some sort of apt source that sends me nightly binaries.. !
<nextse7en> Anyone? command to run bittorrent from the command line?
<DeadLocked> carter_: Are you logged into AIM?
<carter_> yes
<carter_> freemuncie
<rich1> carter_: i used it before but someone told me to use fwcutter because feisty supported bcms better.
<bulmer> nextse7en: which client do you use?
<thebigham> no lol, i mean the disk drive icon from the desktop
<nextse7en> I can't find it in my applications menu.
<MilitantPotato> What backup programs do you all use?
<carter_> Do what you want, but I love ndiswrapper
<DeadLocked> BARDUSDIABOLUS  <--add me
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> what distro are you useing
<carter_> I've been using it since beta
<nextse7en> the original bittorrent.
<Johno> how do I move a file using terminal?
<hypertyper> anyone know why my screensaver is translucent since i installed compiz?
<carter_> mv file destination
<thebigham> that is the windows partition drive, i couldnt move the icon from desktop to the trash can
<francis> Jack_Sparrow: hey I got the bcm43xx working with ndiswrapper
<rich1> carter_: and can you get more than 11mps with it?
<bulmer> nextse7en: if you know the application..from the terminal type its name with full path if necessary
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> vinay: what ubuntu you useig
<carter_> yup
<vinay> Vsop_vsop_vsop: 7.04
<francis> though i had to reinstall 7.04
<bulmer> thebigham: right click on the icon and delete?
<MilitantPotato> sedu mv path/filename path/filename to move files
<carter_> well, not right now cause I'm pirating neighbor's wifi
<MilitantPotato> cp is copy
<carter_> but theoritically I can
<rich1> carter_: ok.  i'm going to try it.  wish me luck.
<LususX_> Johno: mv /path/to/file /path/to/new/location
<thebigham> nope, i cant click on that
<carter_> use the script though
<bulmer> carter_: shhhh..am doing same..hehehe
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> ya i have the set up for 6.10.. no  word on how it will work on 7.4
<nextse7en> yeah, therin lies the problem, bulmer, I don't know where the path is to it... It only opens when I dl torrents.
<thebigham> theres a option that says unmount volume
<jfalconer> Hey guys. I'm  looking for some support... but not the traditional kind :)
<carter_> bulmer, I won't tell
<vinay> Vsop_vsop_vsop: alrighty.. will play with it. thanks :-)
<rich1> carter_: the one posted by darknoob?
<carter_> yeah
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> vinay.. here
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> check this out
<bulmer> nextse7en: umm try locate torrent  and maybe it will show up on the list
<jfalconer> this may be of interest to all ubuntu listeners of all experience levels
<rich1> cool.  thanks carter and bulmer.
<nextse7en> bulmer, k
<carter_> no prob
<bulmer> you'e welcome
<carter_> pretty soon, you can steal wifi like me
<revilodra1> i didnt appreciate suspending my inspiron 6400, closing the lid, opening the lid for it to come out of suspend, and having no screen
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> Vinay: and i am sorry i ment to say Xgl not xorg..
<rich1> brb if it works.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<jfalconer> i recently spoke to Vorian from the ubuntu marketing team. we discussed a theme song for ubuntu and i'm working on a demo to send him and see where to go from there
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> look at that .. and follow it step by step and Shazam
<jfalconer> but in the spirit of open source i wanted to get some input from the ubuntu userbase
<MrGreencastl1> Does anyone here use screenlets?
<jfalconer> so anyway... if you want, check out http://www.midnighthaulkerton.com/alfadir/ where some of my music is, and let me know what you'd like to see in a ubuntu theme song
<Johno> how do I edit a file that it says I do not have permission to?
<bulmer> jfalconer: maybe you can compete with those Obama girls, Clinton girls, or Guilainnis girls? hehehe political youtube flicks
<jfalconer> i can also be emailed at joelfalconer@midnighthaulkerton.com
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> so about this record my desktop.. anyone have the proper install?
<jfalconer> LOL yeah I saw those bulmer, i was almost sick!
<carter_> Johno, google cmod
<DeadLocked> carter_: Where you able to add me?
<carter_> what's your name DeadLocked
<DeadLocked> BARDUSDIABOLUS  <--add me
<carter_> sorry Johno chmod
<AzMoo[w] > If I put a var in /etc/environment it will be set for all users, right?
<jfalconer> Anyway in case anyone missed it, that's http://www.midnighthaulkerton.com/alfadir/ (free, Creative Commons music) and I really appreciate feedback and input into what would make a great Ubuntu theme song :)
<revilodra1> how do i install the kdedesktop without doubling up on menu items?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> ok i will go for a cigar...  ( record my desktop ) looking for some info on it... when i get back we will see how things pan out for me !!!
<bulmer> AzMoo[w] : i dont think so...type just the word set  and see that you have more env variables
<MilitantPotato> Can someone tell me a backup program that backs up the whole OS?
<Johno> how do I edit it with out changing the permissions?
<yeko> MilitantPotato   mondo does a great job
<dr_willis> Johno,  sudo editoryoulike filenameyouwanttoedit
<yeko> We are using it on our production servers
<^Carter^> why do you want to back up a whole OS militant Potato?
<MilitantPotato> Freeware yeko?
<berent> !rcp  > MilitantPotato
<dr_willis> revilodra1,  i never noticed the menu items doubling up.
<^Carter^> Probably the best way to to just iso it though
<Johno> how do I use just regular text editor?
<bulmer> MilitantPotato: you have an installation cdrom or DVD right?
<noldon> why dont i have /etc/inittab
<yeko> Yep...the community has great support
<berent> !rcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> Yes bulmer, CDR
<dr_willis> JohanSalim,  find a console/text based text editor you like.. or use 'gksu graphicaleditoryoulike'
<dr_willis> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<MilitantPotato> I'm wanting to back it up so I can try that 3d desktop
<berent> Is there any light 3d game
<bulmer> MilitantPotato: so no need to backup the os..use your CDR next time if you have to recover
<MilitantPotato> Last time I tried Coriz or w/e, trashed my install
<arifahadi> hadi
<GamingX> Are shell commands in Red Hat Linux same as Ubuntu?
<bulmer> noldon: what os do you have and what version?
<MilitantPotato> So if I do recovery from the CD it will retain all my settings but remove the extra scripts and crap from installing stuff?
<bulmer> GamingX: pretty much same same...bash
<dr_willis> GamingX,  the bash shell.. is the bash shell...   most all the 'commands' that are used in the shell are the same.. theres a few littel extras/changes here and there.
<dr_willis> GamingX,  learn the fundamentals..  then the shell knowledge you gain should also work on BSD, or UNUX, or SOlaris, or perhaps evven OS-X :)
<maverick> i have a queer problem with networking here. When i try to use my LAN messenger (www.ipmsg.org) it shows only me and the users appear after some time. I have even tried using the windows version using wine. This happes even with counterstrike and other LAN applications. I have tried changing my IP Address and my MTU, still the same, can anyone help?
<rainman> help, I jsut installed 7.04 with user Sam (me) what is the root password? I was never asked for it
<bulmer> MilitantPotato: the settings are there normally..recovering dont normally involve resetting config files..but if you like you can always make a copy of file you consider config files for your settings
<MilitantPotato> Will it reverse poorly installed mods?
<francis> Hey what's the difference between beryl/composite and Desktop Effects ??
<julio14> hello
<bulmer> GamingX you want to see all the bash command available to you?
<sunnypies> whats the command to update my nvidia drivers?
<bulmer> MilitantPotato: dont know..just keep a copy of the ones you're really wanting to keep
<thully> francis: Desktop Effects = compiz, beryl=a fork of compiz.  Beryl/Compiz are now merging together to form Compiz Fusion, which will be in the next release...
<revilodra1> dr_willis: hmm ok
<MilitantPotato> do I want mondo doc or ...?
<francis> thully: thankss
<thully> Generally, Beryl has more features, but Compiz is thought of as being more stable
<NemesisD> from the prompt, how do i start x to the login screen?
<noldon> bulmer i just installed ubuntu 7.04 amd64
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  'startx'
<bloo> is anyone familiar with the yaboot bug regarding initrd images >6MB? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaboot/+bug/26426)
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  logical eh?  :)
<francis> thully: i have a lot of issues with beryl on my laptop
<dr_willis> NemesisD,  sudo kdm or gdm get the login screen going..
<rainman> guys, is there a default password for root? I just installed upuntu and only created a login for me
<MilitantPotato> yeko: mondo-doc_2.2.4.tar.gz or mondo_2.2.4.tar.gz
<bulmer> noldon: and it does not use /etc/inittab? i wonder what it uses
<francis> display frezes when i flip terminals
<dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thully> Well, you can disable and try Compiz (Desktop Effects) and see if that works better
<noldon> bulmer me to
<NemesisD> dr_willis, that did the trick, thank you!
<rainman> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<francis> thully: is there a manager like beryl for Composit ??
<sunnypies> anyone know the command how to update my nvidia drivers?
<francis> what about emerals ?? can i used those themes with composit
<francis> ?
<NemesisD> uh oh, this sounds bad "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!"
<dr_willis> sunnypies,  if there are newer ones in the repos and you have them installed then they should get included with  your apt-get update . updates
<thully> francis: I don't think you can use all the themes, but there is some extras for compiz.  Open synaptic and search "compiz" to see what there is
<MilitantPotato> yeko: 7.04
<MilitantPotato> I'm not registered, can't PM :(
<bulmer> noldon: see if you have /etc/event.d
<thully> There is also Compiz Fusion, which you can find at a few third-party repositories.  That
<sunnypies> dr_willis: oh ok yea i just did apt-get update so i should be good then right?
<thully> 's what Gutsy (7.10) will have
<dr_willis> sunnypies,  yes.
<sunnypies> dr_willis: isn't there a glx command to verify in the terminal?
<thully> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> sunnypies,  ive never noticed.. :)  never worried about it..
<noldon> yes i do
<GamingX2005> As I was asking before I was disconnected, is learning bash, shell commands necessary to become a pro in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> sunnypies,  the versions in the repos are not the latest and greatest nvidia version either.
<dr_willis> GamingX,  Yes.
<dr_willis> GamingX,  want to learn linux, learn the shell.
<GamingX2005> So what books do I learn it from?
<dr_willis> GamingX,  'using bash' and 100000+ web sites....
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johno> how do I instal kernel header packages to compile a driver?
<dr_willis> GamingX,  the 'advanced bash scripting guide' is a must read also
<berent> Is there any light 3d game
<dr_willis> berent,  try 'slune' ?
<dr_willis> !info slune
<noldon> bulmer but i dont know how to change it to runlevel 3
<ubotu> slune: 3D racing and car-crashing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 10442 kB, installed size 25832 kB
<bloo> anyone netboot ubuntu on a ppc?
<dr_willis> if its in the repos. :)
<Torahteen> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
<bulmer> noldon or for anyone...i just found out myself... Feisty uses upstart /etc/event.d instead of /etc/inittab
<GamingX2005> The Advanced Bash Scripting guide is by?
<roxygirl> hey, anyone know why i can't get music files transferred to my mp3 player with amarok?
<berent> dr_willis : thanks
<ptn107> sunnypies: having the    nvidia-glx        package installed uses  the 96.31 drivers,   having  nvidia-glx-new     installed uses 97.55
<Torahteen> The ubuntu upgrade killed my wireless set up! :(
<dr_willis> GamingX2005,  its not a book its a howto.. check tldp.org or google for it. Its in the repos also.
<Torahteen> I had ndiswrapper all set up and working fine, but the upgrade from dapper to edgy removed ndiswrapper
<sunnypies> ptn107: thanks i will do that
<Johno> what are the kernel headers packages?
<noldon> bulmer ok so how do u change to runlevel 3
<^Carter^> so install it again Torahteen
<^Carter^> use Darknoob's script from the forums
<ptn107> sunnypies: try not to have both installed simultaneously, that could be bad
<Torahteen> It took me about 8 hours to figure it out last time
<Torahteen> Darknoob's script?
<Torahteen> link?
<sunnypies> ptn107: ok
<noldon> cuz i need to get out from x and into a tty consol so i can install nvidia drivers
<yeko> noldon telinit 3
<bulmer> noldon may i refer you to upstart.ubuntu.com
<Falstius> to answer my own question from earlier, to get front panel audio working I had to add options snd_hda_intel model=3stack to a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> so about this record my desktop. any takers?
<MilitantPotato> yeko: mondo-doc or mondo?
<bulmer> noldon i assume you can try gdm stop
<^Carter^> Torahteen, search for it on the ubuntuforums.org
<dr_willis> Falstius,  go put it in the forums so others can find the answer. :)
<bulmer> noldon locate gdm first though
<noldon> ok
<Torahteen> ^Carter^ What will I be searching for?
<^Carter^> darknoob ndiswrapper
<^Carter^> you'll know it when you see it
<Torahteen> ok
<Torahteen> Thanks
<Torahteen> Gonna upgrade to Feisty now first though
<^Carter^> what torahteen, what chipset are you running?
<Torahteen> Umm... not sure
<Torahteen> I think it's a broadcom though
<^Carter^> okay
<Torahteen> It's a linksys wireless-G PCI card
<^Carter^> ah never mind, then just install it manually
<^Carter^> Don't use the script Torahteen
<^Carter^> I forgot it was for a specific chipset
<ptn107> sunnypies: i think i saw that you need to run         sudo nvidia-glx-config enable        after the install
<Torahteen> *sigh*
<Torahteen> Ok
<MilitantPotato> yeko: Yes, I'm in synaptic looking at it now, about to approve the instal
<MilitantPotato> install
<Torahteen> I'm gonna have to ask a friend to help me again
<Torahteen> He got it working for me last time
<Johno> I need help installing somthing
<Torahteen> Anyway, bye, next time I see you I'll be in feisty :)
<NemesisD> ugh why is this happening, im trying to configure my network connection and i get "you are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<Johno> it say in root directory run $ make all and when I type that it says no rule to make target all
<bulmer> NemesisD: did you sudo ?
<sunnypies> ptn107: ok whats the command to install?
<NemesisD> bulmer, this is from the menu, it asked me for a password and took it
<bulmer> Johno: what tarball you download? did untar it and cd'd to that  directory?
<Johno> oh I have to put it in root or did it mean where ever I  put it?
<bulmer> NemesisD: well is it the correct password?
<ptn107> sunnypies: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new              it should automatically remove the    nvidia-glx package automatically, check before you hit Y to continue
<NemesisD> bulmer, i believe it would have told me if it wasnt. and now the password prompt isn't coming up
<bulmer> Johno: where did you download it at? go there and untar it from there
<Johno> its untared
<MilitantPotato> yeko: very nice, bet they're glad to have ya
<Johno> and it gave me a folder
<dr_willis> 'root' has many different meanings in linux. :)
<dr_willis>  the root directory of the source would be the 'topmost' direcoty of the soruce tree
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> so i tired this (     sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop  ) and i get this " E: Couldn't find package recordmydesktop
<bulmer> Johno: you must learn to prefix your responses with a nick or i may miss it if directed to me
<MilitantPotato> yeko: so how do I run it :D
<MilitantPotato> let me get the manual
<dr_willis> Vsop_vsop_vsop,  try apt-cache search record | less and look for it.
<FireDemonSiC> O.o
<Johno> bulmer: ok
<dr_willis> !find mydesktop
<ubotu> Found: gtk-recordmydesktop, recordmydesktop
<dr_willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 128 kB
<FireDemonSiC> does anyone know the administrative password for a livecd (if there is one?)
<bulmer> NemesisD: which program did you use to reconfigure your network?
<dr_willis> FireDemonSiC,  there is none.
<FireDemonSiC> crap
<FireDemonSiC> thought so
<FireDemonSiC> lol
<dr_willis> sudo whatever
<FireDemonSiC> have to wait for the install to finish to compile SDL
<dr_willis> whould do it i thought
<Netham45> what methods are available for encryption on a Linux system?
<FireDemonSiC> i have to emerge the SDL library through the console
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> Well now..shall we try this again
<FireDemonSiC> cant access the root terminal without administrative pass :(
<sunnypies> ptn107: cool it worked,   then i used the command glxgears to see if it worked
<FireDemonSiC> hah glxgears
<bulmer> Netham45: umm what do you want to do? ssh is encrypted connectivity
<FireDemonSiC> reminds me of when i was trying to get FireGL working
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> where was i...   oh ya .. this record my desktop.. how do i find it?
<NemesisD> bulmer, im trying to use the network manager applet
<GamingX2005> I have a Nvidia Geforce FX 5200, what are the best drivers, I used the nvidia-glx drivers and was not able to startup, and now I rolled back the changes, so what are the best drivers for it?
<bulmer> NemesisD: what happened after you typed your password? nothing displayed?
<jerkface> hi, im trying to compile something from a 7.04 livecd, but i keep getting errors like stdlib.h: no such file or directory
<dr_willis> GamingX2005,  the nvidia-glx should of worked..
<dr_willis> jerkface,  live cd dosent include the compiler stuff.
<NemesisD> bulmer, that error came up
<Johno> bulmer: I am trying to install something and it is not working can I give you the wiki link and ask from there?
<jerkface> so then it's useless!?
<ptn107> GamingX2005: try the     nvidia-glx-new   package
<dr_willis> jerkface,  depends on your needs i guess...
<cyanact> how could i get updatedb to index mounted drives in /media?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> like i said i typed in this      sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop  ... .and got E: Couldn't find package recordmydesktop
<dr_willis> jerkface,  im suprised it even has gcc on it.
<bulmer> NemesisD: you said nothing happened the next time around?
<GamingX2005> someone recommended envy...
<Johno> blumer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent then Martian
<ptn107> GamingX2005: just dont forget to run a    sudo nvidia-glx-config enable      afterwards
<dr_willis> GamingX2005,  i dont reccomend it...
<NemesisD> bulmer, the error comes up now but without the prompt, also this guide im using sucks, it asks me to apt-get 2 packages that sure as heck aren't on the CD :|
<bulmer> Johno: you said you already un-tar it right? whats the directory name where you untar it to?
<ptn107> GamingX2005: envy may be a possibility but im not familiar
<dr_willis> GamingX2005,  on a new install - i can get my nvidia cards going in about 3 min.. :)
<MilitantPotato> yeko: where does the manual download to?
<Johno> bulmer: ~/Desktop?
<dr_willis> GamingX2005,   I tend to just install the 'restricted manager' package and let it do the work
<bulmer> NemesisD: well if its not on the CD, if your source.list is updated, it will use that to find the package you need
<Falstius> dr_willis: I did put in the forum, with lots of google friendly details.
<|_ocke> well i got halflife 2 demo running in steam in wine, but the display is only in one corner
<roxygirl> has anyone used amarok to transfer music files to an mp3 player?
<bulmer> Johno: okay..so in your Desktop..what the name of the dir created after you untar-ed?
<NemesisD> bulmer, how am i supposed to update it with no internet connectivity
<|_ocke> and only goes a little bit past halfway displaying, so no bottom and right of the screen, but its accelerated
<Johno> ~/Desktop/martian
<bulmer> NemesisD: good point..
<Johno> bulmer: ~/Desktop/martian
<bulmer> Johno: cd to that martian dir
<Johno> I did
<bulmer> Johno: there should be a Readme file, did you read it?
<Johno> bulmer:I read the install file and did everything and it didn't work
<NemesisD> bulmer, i just need to forward an internet connection to this computer via a lan cable
<bulmer> NemesisD: lets try this...can you visit your /etc/networking/interface  and see which card is defined
<NemesisD> bulmer, auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<Johno> bulmer: the wiki says somthing about installing build-essential and kernel headers packages to compile the driver
<varka> good morning
<MilitantPotato> How do you run something as root?
<KamiNoItte> hi, i can only
<bulmer> Johno: yes those are needed as minimum to compile
<GamingX2005> For beginners to linux,is "Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional" by Keir Thomas and Apress publishers good enough because it is the only one I have.
<jerkface> ok, how do i install the build-essentials .deb package
<varka> !sudo | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MajorPayne> !sudo | MilitantPotato
<bulmer> NemesisD: whats the iface ?
<varka> first ^^
<thully> MilitantPotato: sudo <command> will do it
<MajorPayne> varka: :-|
<MilitantPotato> bah I was typing sodu
<Johno> bulmer: How do I install them?
<NemesisD> bulmer, just says iface lo inet loopback, i assume i would be looking for eth0 but it is absent from this file
<m87> hi
<m87> my na,e is marcos
<bulmer> Johno: umm try  apt-get install build-essentials
<m87> hola
<Johno> bulmer: do I need an internet connection to do that?
<NemesisD> bulmer, will you be on for a bit? i have to run right now but ill be back on in like an hour or 2 :/
<maverick> <kris> umm no as in webblog stuff
<maverick> <morph> oh
<maverick> <kris> like for templates and themes
<maverick> <kris> lol
<maverick> <morph> yeah
<maverick> <morph> i don't
<maverick> <morph> but some ppl here do
<KamiNoItte> i can only start the live cd on this HP laptop and when i specify a specific resolution and after install the loadscreen comes up and all i get in the end is a background-lit black screen
<hamadooo> i need help guys
<hamadooo> u want to upgrade    my ipw3945 driver
<jerkface> oh jesus dont bother w/o internet johno there is a list of dependencies a mile fucking long
<jerkface> call me when ubuntu is a half-way decent os
<bulmer> NemesisD: i may..not sure though
<hamadooo> i want to upgrade  my ipw3945 driver
<bulmer> Johno: yes your puter must be connected to the internet to download those files
<Johno> thats the problem I'm installing a modem driver so I can be on the net
<Cypher2> Ubuntu media player does not read this html code <param name="loop" value="true">
<Cypher2> O_O
<Cypher2> I am shocked
<Johno> bulmer:I'm on a different computer right now
<NemesisD> bulmer, actually i can talk to you on this laptop but i won't have access to the computer in question until then :P
<MajorPayne> Johno: If you want you could download the packages on another computer and transfer them over with a CD.  Then install them with dpkg -i.  There may be an easier way that someone else may be able to help you with.
<nj786> whats a good dvd plkayer for ubuntu
<nj786> player
<Cypher2> VLC media player 9i think
<bulmer> Johno: a big delimna. :(
<saxin> Yeah, VLC is nice.
<bulmer> NemesisD: okay
<Cypher2> Just VLC media player no 9 :P
<Johno> MajorPayne: where do I get the files
<NemesisD> probably wont do me much good
<Andyho> yea back again! LOL
<yeko> VLC is great!!
<Johno> bulmer: can I transfer from one computer to another?
<Cypher2> Go to add and remoove programs and type in VLC
<Cypher2> on seach
<Cypher2> search*
<monkeyy> dd
<bulmer> Johno: yes..transfer a file?
<nj786> saxin: yea i just tried VLC and the sound comes blurry and the video quality comes out loww pixel
<MajorPayne> Johno: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Johno> bulmer: like the build-essential
<monkeyy> excuxe me, anyone knows Chinese ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> !cn | monkeyy
<ubotu> monkeyy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<bulmer> Johno: umm..i dont know all those dependencies..so it may be a bit difficult
<monkeyy> thanks so much!!
<nj786> saxin?
<Johno> bulmer: ok
<MajorPayne> Johno: Yea.  Dependencies would be a problem.  But it would work if you take the time to do it.
<varka> Johno: you will "need build-essential" and "linux-headers-`uname -r`"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LDZ420> !JSON
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about json - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johno> varka: ok
<rich1> bulmer: hey, bulmer.  just checking back to let you know ndiswrapper is working.  thanks again.
<ExiledSoldier> I want to dual boot Ubuntu with Windows XP using two seperate HDD's and I want to know if I need to reformat my current Windows HDD as well as the one i'm going to use for Lunix.  Can I do that?
<bulmer> rich1 congrats..perseverance is a must :)
<Johno> what version is 6.06?
<varka> Johno: but you are right, these metapackages, or at least build-essential, so you really need their dependencies
<saxin> Johno: dapper
<Johno> varka: what do you mean by dependencies?
<maverick> hi
<rich1> bulmer: and if iwconfig is right, it's at 54mps.  yessss!
<Johno> how do I check what version mine is?
<MajorPayne> Johno: Some packages depend on other packages.  They are called dependences.
<maverick> I have a queer problem with networking in ubuntu 7.04. When i try to use my LAN messenger (www.ipmsg.org) it shows only me and the users appear a long time one by one. I have even tried using the windows version using wine. This happes even with counterstrike and other LAN applications. But when i did a ping sweep with nmap, i could see many users alive. This problem occurs in Fedora and Mandriva too. I do not have any firewall to my knowledge. I have
<maverick>  tried changing my IP Address and my MTU, still the same, can anyone help?
<varka> Johno: the package "build-essential" itself is empty it just depends of several other packages that are needed to compile things and will install them if you install the metapackage
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nj786> how do  iget an update on VLC
<Johno> varka: can I dl the meta package and transfer it?
<MilitantPotato> yeko: thanks a lot, this looks to be much better then the last one I grabbed
<varka> Johno: you can, but it doesnt help you, as you need its dependencies also
<Johno> how do I know the dependencies?
<varka> Johno: these two packages are quite essential, so i think you could be lucky finding them on your install-cd
<berent> dr_willis : i am getting a error saying there is no module named soya upon installing slune
<Polaris> Hey, stupid question, but I'm paranoid: would it be any kind of illegal to buy a domain name that is a linux command?
<MajorPayne> Johno: Try this:  "sudo aptitude install -s build-essential"
<MajorPayne> Johno: That will tell you all the packages you need.
<dr_willis> berent,  interesting.. let me try it here.
<Johno> ok
<MajorPayne> Johno: Or, at least it might.
<MajorPayne> I never tried it without network access.
<Frogzoo> Polaris: doubtful - but this isn't really legal support here
<dr_willis> berent,  try sudo apt-get install python-soya
<Polaris> Frogzoo: I know, but I dont know of any place with a Lawyers of Linux chat room
<sagematt> Any quick way to install the necessary packages for a LAMP server? A single apt-get line, for example.
<Polaris> sagematt: sudo tasksel
<Polaris> highlight LAMP
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | Polaris
<ubotu> Polaris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Andyho> can someone help me figure out my dang nvidia card? I'm at such a loss.. I've tried just about everything I can find in the forums and such
<ExiledSoldier> I want to dual boot Ubuntu with Windows XP using two seperate HDD's and I want to know if I need to reformat my current Windows HDD or if I only need to reformat the one I'm using for lunux.
<berent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sagematt> Polaris: Awesome, thanks.
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: neither.  Just look up how to modify your grub config file to boot both of them.
<varka> Johno: just put in your install-cd and try to install those two packages
<Johno> varka: how do I do that?
<MajorPayne> Andyho: What do you mean "figure out my dang nvidia card"?
<berent> dr_willis :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30400/ i will brb
<keenen> I do i shut down program that i can click on and right click it
<varka> Johno: with sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<keenen> My dock thing does not let me right click it and i cant shuty it down
<Johno> varka: how does it know to do that from the cd?
<dr_willis> berent,  slune just core-dumped on me.. :( bummer
<varka> Johno: or with opening Siystem->Administration->Synaptic, searching for those packages and installing them
<ExiledSoldier> Polaris: well I need to reformat the one for Linux anyways.  How can I reformat it?
<dr_willis> berent,  i recall some bug in the package ages ago.. it may still be there. :(
<Andyho> berent: I keep getting "failed to start the x server"
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: Planning on using Ubuntu?
<ExiledSoldier> Polaris: yes.
<varka> Johno: it should recognize it if it is put into drive
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: Just pop in your Ubuntu CD and boot to it, and once it boots into the liveCD click on "install."  The Ubuntu installer will take care of all formatting/partitioning automatically.
<noldon> why is my computer running a fsck on one of my partitions every time i boot and i get a message about it using a filesystem with errors
<shad0w1e> hey, anyone know about ubuntustudio? my install got botched and most of my packages are missing. is there any way to quickly add all missing packages?
<noldon> and it dosnt continue the check
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: as a matter of fact, if you have both hard drives installed while youre installing ubuntu, it might even be able to modify your GRUB config to boot your other hard drive automatically.
<ExiledSoldier> Polaris: and I can choose weather the Linux HDD is a master or a slave right? in this case my slave drive will be ubuntu.
<Andyho> and if I type sudo nvidia-settings I get... nvidia-settings:5584 gtk-warning cannot open display
<Johno> varka: after I put in the cd what do I do?
<varka> Johno: with sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<chowmeined> noldon: the filesystem could be corrupted, the hard drive could be failing
<BehnamFedora> Andyho, have you thought about writing exit ?
<dissection> How do I remove something I added to the menu?
<BehnamFedora> because in reality when you close a console, the root session is not closed
<Johno> varka: what is uname?
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: I strongly recommend making your XP drive the slave drive.  If you make your XP drive master you will have to install GRUB on a Windows partition table, and windows REALLY doesnt like it when you do that.
<varka> Johno: its a command to show your current running kernel
<noldon> chowmeined ok but when it fail i just press control-D and it continue booting and it also mounting the disk
<Andyho> Benham: if i type exit all it does is bring me back to a command line
<BehnamFedora> Johno : uname is a comande for having informations on your cpu architecture, your kernel version and arch, etc
<ExiledSoldier> Polaris: will that change the performance of my Windows at all?
<BehnamFedora> Andyho, yes exactly ! continue until the console close
<GamingX2005> Does ubuntu open .chm files?
<chowmeined> noldon: ok
<maverick> http://www.file-post.com/view_code.php?id=594
<chowmeined> GamingX2005: see xchm or gnochm
<MajorPayne> BehnamFedora: I don't think you know what his problem is.
<manic> for a 64bit machine, how much paging should I have if I like to run big apps (like animation & CAD)?
<KamiNoItte>  whats the shortcut to bringup a console window?
<chowmeined> manic: depends how much ram you have
<manic> 4gb
<BehnamFedora> MajorPayne, well, for me when I have this problem it's just because I haven't closed all the root session i've opened
<noldon> and it call the harddrive warez-linux but i have set it to be mounted on wares
<MajorPayne> Andyho: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<chowmeined> manic: well for those kinds of apps, if you hit the paging file... it will ruin your performance
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: No, as long as you don't screw anything up.  Heres what I'd recommend: first, install the operating systems on each drive seperately, making sure only one dirve is plugged in at a time so you dont accidentally overwrite anything.  Then plug them both in with Ubuntu drive as master and XP as slave and look around for a guide on how to make GRUB boot a Windows XP slave drive.
<chowmeined> manic: is your ram filling up?
<chowmeined> manic: you could try just 1GB to see how it goes
<MajorPayne> BehnamFedora: His x server isn't starting.
<BehnamFedora> _oh_
<chowmeined> manic: you can expand it later
<manic> I haven't configured the machine yet
<Johno> it said it couldn't find the linux headers file
<Andyho> major - if I do that though does it go back to my original settings?? because I've done that and then I can reboot back using my onboard, but not my other vid card
<BehnamFedora> MajorPayne, don't you agree with me that when you don't close the root session, it can make problems  ,   it's what I thought
<sagematt> ExiledSoldier, there is an option at the end of the Ubuntu install to specify where to install GRUB.
<MajorPayne> BehnamFedora: I have no clue what you are talking about.
<varka> Johno: but it installed "build-essential" from cd?
<sagematt> ExiledSoldier, hd0 would be your first drive (Windows, probably) and hd1 would be your Ubuntu drive.
<chowmeined> manic: but with 4GB of ram, you shouldnt be running out of ram very often
<dr_willis> ick. :) heh id hope not.
<Johno> varka: it didn't say anything about build-essentials
<MajorPayne> Andyho: Try disabiling your onboard in your bios.
<manic> chowmeined: I can run out of RAM
<MajorPayne> Andyho: Then try that command again.
<chowmeined> manic: yea.. you can
<varka> Johno: lets try it one by one, type first: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BehnamFedora> MajorPayne, well, when you open lot of consoles with root session, at a moment, you can't even launch a graphic program
<chowmeined> manic: but (hopefully) it shouldnt be happening too often
<MajorPayne> BehnamFedora: To launch a graphical program as root you use gksudo.
<Andyho> Major: yep, already did that.. switched it from onboard to pci.. as soon as I go to load ubuntu it freezes up.. then I go back to the bios switch it back to onboard, reboot and end up with a command prompt saying that xserver didn't load
<ExiledSoldier> Polaris: My Windows is already installed do I need to reformat it as well or can I leave it as it is?
<Johno> Varka: I did and it says I need the edgy cd
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: you can leave it as is
<varka> Johno: well, i thougth you put it in already
<Johno> which i dont have
<Johno> no I have the dapper cd
<MajorPayne> Andyho: You say Ubuntu freezes up when you are rebooting?
<varka> Johno: so you upgraded it over the internet, right?
<ExiledSoldier> Polaris: thanks for the help.
<manic> chowmeined: windows example: think about running autodesk inventor with hundreds of parts being driven my a Common Lisp with the entire COM interface loaded into it
<Polaris> ExiledSoldier: check your PM
<Johno> I think
<varka> Johno: from dapper to edgy
<Andyho> Major: yep. as soon as I enable the nvidia in ubuntu, then shut down, go into bios enable pci and reboot it starts to load and then freezes up
<varka> Johno: ok, this makes things a lot more difficult :/
<murdock> general question..in ubuntu 7.04 is there anyway i can do a non-gui installation?
<Johno> no I had to download the alternite cd and it must have been edgy
<MajorPayne> Andyho: Where does it freeze up.  Does it say anything on the screen?
<Andyho> it's just the standard ubuntu with the orange bar under it
<varka> Johno: well, then put it in
<chowmeined> manic: well start with 1GB of swap.. 2GB if you really feel you need it.. you can add more later, and unless you are really limited on hard drive space, it should be an issue... yes?
<manic> chowmeined: would I want 6gb of paging?
<chowmeined> manic: btw.. what are you planning on using on linux?
<Johno> I tried
<orbisvicis> question: nexuiz vs. tremulous ?
<mooseinmud> murdock...there is a text installer different iso i think
<gcarrillo> yay i think i solved my bittorrent problem
<chowmeined> manic: if you think you need it.. and you have the HD space.. go for it
<orbisvicis> which is nicer, & which is more fun?
<MajorPayne> Andyho: Ahh right.  I think F2 will disable the splash screen so you can see where it freezes up.
<manic> SBCL, Open Genera, VMWare
<chowmeined> manic: maya?
<varka> Johno: so you are pretty sure, the cd you have put in is an edgy one, but the comman sais its not? right?
<manic> no, Mirai
<Johno> Varka: got it I had to put it in the other drive
<ExiledSoldier> Polaris: PM?
<varka> Johno: fine ^^
<Andyho> k one sec I'll restart it and see..
<MajorPayne> Andyho: F2 when you see the splash screen will take you to a console to see what is loading.  But I am not sure if that will help you or not.  You can try it.
<manic> maya would be fun though
<rainman> question, how do I move a file from comp2 (vista) to comp1 (ubuntu) I have both terminal open in linux
<varka> Johno: so installation of "build-essential" went flawlessly?
<chowmeined> manic: maya has a nice native linux version
<Johno> varka: yes
<manic> is it like $10k?
<gcarrillo> does dalnet still work?
<chowmeined> manic: yup
<manic> :)
<MajorPayne> gcarrillo: I am on DALnet now.  But that is a bit off topic.
<chowmeined> manic: i think there is a personal learning edition... which blasts watermarks all over everything
<varka> Johno: fine, then lets keep it simple, type "uname -r" into terminal
<Johno> ok
<dissection> manic: 10K is for the ultimate edition, there's complete version thats around $6K
<manic> have you ever heard of Mirai?
<gcarrillo> heh
<intangir> im using the ubuntu bootup disk, and i need to boot a windows partition from off of it
<chowmeined> manic: no
<Johno> Varka do I include the generic?
<varka> Johno: and then "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<what that command put out>
<manic> chowmeined: www.izware.com
<gcarrillo> ok it just takes a long time to connect
<chowmeined> manic: cool, ill look at that.. im not really an art person but..
<MajorPayne> intangir: I suggest using your Windows CD and fix the MBR with it.
<varka> Johno: just try, you will see, if it is on the cd or not
<chowmeined> manic: have you used blender? :)
<dissection> How do I add removing something that I've added to my menu using alacarte? It doesn't show up there when I run it again. I have duplicate entries to an application and need to remove them.
<intangir> MajorPayne: i dont have a windows CD
<Johno> varka: couldn't find
<manic> chowmeined: what is that?
<SirSherlock> i need to knw which is faster to run a UBuntu Server..celeron 1.2Ghz or Pentium 933mhz??????
<dissection> Sorry for the repeat, don't know if someone already responded. I got disconnected
<intangir> MajorPayne: thats the problem this laptop never came with a CD, i copied the restore partition to another disk and installed linux, but now i cant boot the partition cause the MBR is gone
<chowmeined> manic: open source 3d modelling program.. the interface is kinda funky though imo
<Amaranth> dissection: If it doesn't show up when you run alacarte a second time logout and it should be gone from the menu
<varka> Johno: thats bad but solveable, wait a second
<chowmeined> manic: http://www.blender.org/
<rainman> guys, how do I copy a file from vista to ubuntu while in linux I see the file on vista but how do I copy it?
<manic> chowmeined: is it a C++ program?
<intangir> i know how to make grub load it, but i removed grub already..
<chowmeined> manic: but people have made some incredible 3d stuff in it
<intangir> i think this LiveCD is using grub somehow, i just dont know how to make it boot it
<SirSherlock> rainman: www.ubuntuguide.org
<varka> Johno: please tell me what the command "uname -r" said to you
<MajorPayne> intangir: Ahh.  I don't know, can't help you.
<SirSherlock> then look for ntfs-3g
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Amaranth> !ntfs-3g | rainman
<ubotu> rainman: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dissection> Amaranth: Then how do I add something there and let it stay after I logout?
<chowmeined> manic: i think its in C
<Johno> varka:2.6.17.10-generic
<Andyho> major: nope doesn't disable the splash screen :/
<varka> Johno: ok, wait
<rainman> ubotu, thanks
<Amaranth> dissection: if you add something in alacarte it'll stay until you remove it in alacarte
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SirSherlock> anyone, whats faster pentium III 933mhz or celeron 1.2ghz
<chowmeined> manic: but look through the gallery, people make some amazing stuff with it
<manic> chowmeined: I'll try it.
<MajorPayne> Andyho: Humm.  Ok, sorry.  Your problem is a little beyond me :-(
<manic> chowmeined: I get my new machine friday
<Andyho> Major: LOL no prob! I just noticed something else weird too.. my wireless keyboard is flashing like it's not connecting either
<dissection> Amaranth: Well whatever I add isn't showing up there when I run it again
<chowmeined> manic: do you use photoshop?
<manic> chowmeined: sometimes
<MajorPayne> Andyho: Not to say it can't be helped.  Just not by me.
<Amaranth> dissection: you have to logout
<Andyho> oh well.. guess I go back to onboard and try and figure it out later! Thanks for your help though Major!!
<Amaranth> dissection: gnome-menus is broken, it doesn't update the menu or alacarte sometimes
<manic> chowmeined: I'm primarily a CAD person
<Andyho> night all!!
<chowmeined> manic: ah ok
<chowmeined> manic: one sec...
<varka> Johno: you will have to download this, put it on whatever medium you have to exchange it with you other pc and install it with "sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic.deb" http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.17%2Flinux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb&md5sum=ec2770850d4038d804419540d10a3663&arch=i386&type=security
<Johno> varka thanks
<chowmeined> manic: there is brl-cad.. for designing solid objects
<chowmeined> manic: http://brlcad.org/
<varka> Johno: sry, the command isnt right, it is: "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/your/medium/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb"
<grayhane> How can I get a usb ext hard drive to work in ubuntu ? it will only come up in read only mode ?
<chowmeined> manic: how are you planning on using autocad?
<manic> chowmeined: I wonder what kind of interface brlcad has for programmers
<manic> chowmeined: VMWare
<chowmeined> manic: not going to work
<manic> graphics drivers?
<alpha> anyone nowhere i can find the modem in kubuntu?
<chowmeined> arent you doing 3d?
<manic> chowmeined:  yeah, 3d in autocad?  sure.
<jayde_drag01> someone who has an IM screen name of Yani i think was talking to me.. could you please pm me again?
<chowmeined> manic: vmware will choke on 3d
<manic> chowmeined: autocad has it's own software graphics drivers
<sangeetha> hello all
<manic> chowmeined: opengl i will do under ubuntu
<chowmeined> manic: http://directory.fsf.org/productivity/cad/
<chowmeined> manic: see if any of those might be useful to you
<jayde_drag01> or... could i please get someone who's really knowledgable to IM me.. i really really need help.. AIM: the jayde drag0n YIM: jayde_drag0n MSN: jayde_drag0n@hotmail.com  please please help?
<manic> chowmeined: I will bookmark that url
<Johno> !whoops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manic> chowmeined: I am writing a knowledge-based engineering system, and i only need a cad or animation system to display output
<manic> chowmeined: blender might be the right thing
<chowmeined> manic: this one looks good: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html
<orbisvicis> !Sauerbraten
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sauerbraten - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chowmeined> manic: blender is more targeted for 3d modeling, animation art
<sangeetha> I am getting an error while compiling firefox:http://pastebin.ca/625766
<chowmeined> manic: but its fully scriptable
<sangeetha> could anyone help me to solve this error
<manic> it's 2d
<saxin> sangeetha: why are you compiling firefox?
<mongolai> manic, blender will work for 3d animations, but it's pretty hard to use...
<orbisvicis> blender corresponds more to maya/3dsmax, not any sort of cad
<chowmeined> manic: yea qcad is 2d
<manic> does blender have a binary interface similar like CORBA?
<sangeetha> saxin, I have added a patch to it for enabling indic language printing support
<gcarrillo> dude, using the bittorrent gui is hard on feisty
<gcarrillo> i cant get it to run
<|_ocke> k so im trying to run the halflife 2 demo from steam, and it runs and is accelerated, but it only shows in one corner
<|_ocke> and cuts off part of the screen
<chowmeined> gcarrillo: have you tried deluge? http://deluge-torrent.org/
<|_ocke> im r unning nvidia fx 5500
<gcarrillo> "Could not load wxPython. In order to use this script,
<gcarrillo> you must have wxPython installed.  It is available in
<gcarrillo> the package libwxgtk2.4-python."
<chowmeined> manic: i dont know.. but its scripted using python
<kbrosnan> sangeetha: are you using a .mozconfig if so would you pastebin that too
<|_ocke> i also have a radeon 9800 pro that i could install if that might work better
<ianmcorvidae> lol
<gcarrillo> well i run fedora core on my other box
<gcarrillo> and i want the bittorrent client it has
<ianmcorvidae> oops.
<sangeetha> kbrosnan, yes i'll paste it
<gcarrillo> which i think is the standard one
<metbsd> no good bittorrent client
<gcarrillo> yeah
<gcarrillo> i just want something that maintains state after shutting down
<manic> chowmeined:  I think what I should do is write a COM client for SBCL
<gcarrillo> the one on fedora is really good IMHO
<chowmeined> manic: COM?
<sangeetha> kbrosnan, http://pastebin.ca/625772
<manic> chowmeined: DCOM actually, to talk to windows apps
<Johno> how do I find the path to my usb thumb drive?
<jayde_drag01> i had 2 internal harddrives Armada and Dib... they were read only and i needed them to be read write (please keep in mind i'm a newbie) so in my searching i found "ntfs-config" installed it and tried to enable the read write option... well then it unmounted the drives and told me i no longer had permissions to mount them... so i figurewd out how to log in as administrator.. and there they said they couldn't be mounted because the log 
<chowmeined> manic: ok
<manic> chowmeined: I hate the fact that all the major CAD vendors suck up to microsoft
<Johno> how do I find the path to my usb drive?
<guix> hi
<chowmeined> manic: oh well, it might change down the road
<manic> chowmeined:  even CATIA is windows now, used to be all unix
<manic> PRO/E used to be unix
<manic> (i think)
<Johno> ..
<guix> whatcha doing
<kbrosnan> sangeetha: i think if you are enabling pango you need to select a graphics toolkit http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Configuring_Build_Options
<Johno> how do I find the path to my usb drive
<Johno> ?
<mongolai> Johno, I *think* it is in /media
<Johno> ok thanks
<hypertyper> anyone know how to set up 5.1 surround on ubuntu 7.04 desktop?
<manic> Mirai is really cool though, and I think they are doing a Linux port, and I can integrate with that
<ferronica> Newer version of VLC Media player is available for ubuntu Fiesty fawn GNOME ????
<varka> Johno: plug it in and type: "dmesg | grep removable
<jayde_drag01> i had 2 internal harddrives Armada and Dib... they were read only and i needed them to be read write (please keep in mind i'm a newbie) so in my searching i found "ntfs-config" installed it and tried to enable the read write option... well then it unmounted the drives and told me i no longer had permissions to mount them... so i figurewd out how to log in as administrator.. and there they said they couldn't be mounted because the log 
<krinns> jhey
<Johno> varka: that didn't tell me the path
<Eleaf> Hello, is it possible to get thumbnail previews in the gnome image importer with RAW images?
<azslande> I had a game crash the other day and it got stuck in an infinate sound loop. I restarted my computer totally to fix it, and now I have no sound at all. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Eleaf> It seems to be unable to display a preview, which is weak ;).
<varka> Johno: and it told you what?
<krinns> am trying to install US roborics serial modem on Ubuntu dapper
<Eleaf> the gnome camera importer
<krinns> when i dial through wvdial it connects and hang up then?
<Johno> sd:0"0"0")" attached scs1 removable disk sda
<krinns> any idea
<varka> Johno: ok, then type "cat /etc/mtab | grep sda
<eshaase> how do i determine whether or not mod_python is doing what it should be?
<Johno> I tried the dpkg and it didn't work
<mongolai> eshaase, create a python cgi and try to load it in a browser. If it loads you're good
<hypertyper> krinns: try http://forum.freespire.org/showthread.php?t=6601
<varka> Johno: what was its output or errormsg?
<grayhane> Ki4ikl, do you use any log programs in Linux ?
<sangeetha> kbrosnan,should i add this in the mozconfig file --enable-default-toolkit=gtk2
<Johno> cannot access archive: no suck file or directory
<varka> Johno: then you mistyped the path to the .deb file
<azslande> Hello, I seem to have lost all sound after a game crashed, can anyone help?
<Johno> ok I will try again
<varka> Johno: just "cd" to your USB stick first
<Johno> I did
<eshaase> mongolai: my python cgi scripts worked before i had mod_ptyhon installed though
<krinns> hypertyper here is logs http://pastebin.com/m111e9926
<Johno> Varka: then what?
<ferronica> how do i check i am running newest DELUGE ??
<Eleaf> can the gnome camera importer display thumbnails of RAW files?  It's horribly annoying otherwise, I can't see what I'm importing.
<mongolai> eshaase, oh. well that sucks ;(
<varka> Johno: ok, then type sudo dpkg -i linux-  ...  then hit TAB-button and it will complete the command for you
<CowoK_GokiL> hi
<ferronica> how do i check i am running newest DELUGE ??
<KI4IKL> grayhane, what kind of log? Like Ham log? Nah, I dont' have a general, i'm just a tech and I don't have much to log.
<ferronica> what command should i use ?
<mongolai> eshaase, seriously, I guess I have no idea
<hypertyper> krinns: i'm a bit out of touch with modem tech, guy, sorry. you might find more info at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/22119
<Johno> Varka: it worked
<defrysk> ferronica, apt-cache policy
<pagan0ne> once i plug in a usb drive (assuming it doesnt auto mount, and use works properly) where should i go about looking for it under /dev ? i checked for sd* but the only sd* drives i see are my 2 sata drives im running off of...
<ferronica> defrysk: thats it
<hypertyper> krinns:  although from what i saw, it was connecting ok, then getting disconnected. try having it call your cell?
<varka> Johno: fine, so now you should be ready to compile you driver
<krinns> ok
<Johno> I'll try
<grayhane> KI4IKL, well when do you plan to go for the general ?
<krinns> wait
<krinns> yes it seems ok but its hangup in a seconf
<krinns> second
<varka> pagan0ne: plug it in and type: "dmesg | grep removable
<KI4IKL> yea, I do grayhane....being 12 and all, I don't have a LOT Of time to study :)
<varka> pagan0ne: what does it say?
<ferronica> defrysk: i wanna check deluge
<pagan0ne> varka: it returns nothing
<grayhane> well if I can help I would be glad to , I am a VE and have most of the info for the test on my site
<hypertyper> krinns: you might try watching the console output while dialing. it'll prolly hang up when it doesn't detect a carrier, but if it gets that far, your problem may lie elsewhere
<varka> pagan0ne: seems system doesnt recognize your stick at all
<krinns> am taking device as ttyS0
<defrysk> ferronica, apt-cache policy theluge
<pagan0ne> varka: it did when i was on a 32bit system? same stick port everything
<brandoman043> can someone help me recover my ubuntu?  i got help setting up a wireless card yesterday and after a restart the loading bar stops at about 15% and i think xorg isnt loading
<desertc> Hello - referring to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/59688 - what does it mean when someone says the bug is "fixed upstream", as is said in the last comment?
<krinns> well that works well on windows
<Cyber_Stalker> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KI4IKL> hey grayhane register, or identify so I can pm you
<ferronica> defrysk: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy Deluge
<ferronica> W: Unable to locate package Deluge
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<varka> pagan0ne: just remove it, type dmesg, plug it back in and again type dmesg and see what changes at the end
<defrysk> ferronica, no caps in package
<brandoman043> ive tried to use a backup xorg.conf file but i was unable to cp the file because the disk isnt writeable aparently
<brandoman043> even tho i have sudo privledges
<Johno> varka I'm having trouble now
<pagan0ne> varka: i have some errors in dmsg if you would like me to pastbin them or private message you?
<ferronica> defrysk: same error again :(
<brandoman043> ive also tried logging in as root and my root password is failing righ tnow
<brandoman043> can anyone help or even see my text?
<varka> pagan0ne: its worth a try, but i wont promise anything^^
<varka> Johno: what kind of?
<defrysk> ferronica, then deluge is not available in ubuntu try getdeb.net, maybe a package is available there
<kidbuntu> please help me. i'm having a hard time with my mouse sensitivity
<pagan0ne> varka: well actually im a bit further, it now shows a sdc in my /dev, but fdisk -l /dev/sdc returns nada
<brandoman043> can i get someone to help me please
<kidbuntu> adjusting the mouse preferences doesn't make any changes at all
<varka> pagan0ne: what does "cat /etc/mtab | grep sdc"  say
<pagan0ne> varka: nada
<Johno> I makde the install and then the instructions for running say usse modprobe martian_dev when I type that it says error inserting martian_dev operation not permitted
<kidbuntu> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<grayhane> KI4IKL moved to hamradio, where are ya
<brandoman043> /identify
<brandoman043> :(
<varka> pagan0ne: ok, so you have to mount it manually with "sudo mkdir /media/stick" and "sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/stick"
<pagan0ne> varka: is there any way to unload and reload the kernel module that handles the usb bus?
<Johno> varka: any help?
<wastr2> hello
<brandoman043> i dont want to resort to spamming until i get attention.  just a moment please
<pagan0ne> varka: it used to "just work" but i tried now, and nada
<brandoman043> hellp
<brandoman043> hello
<hypertyper> anyone know how to set up 5.1 surround on ubuntu 7.04 desktop?
<wastr2> I was running aptitude, and had to ^C it
<wastr2> now it only opens in readonly
<wastr2> how do I fix this?
<jayde_drag01> i had 2 internal harddrives Armada and Dib... they were read only and i needed them to be read write (please keep in mind i'm a newbie) so in my searching i found "ntfs-config" installed it and tried to enable the read write option... well then it unmounted the drives and told me i no longer had permissions to mount them... so i figurewd out how to log in as administrator.. and there they said they couldn't be mounted because the log 
<task0> hello all, what would be the vest version of ubuntu to install on an old pc... pentium 3 few ram
<brandoman043> wastr2, can you read this
<varka> Johno: you have to type "sudo modprobe martian_dev"
<Johno> ok
<KI4IKL> What is the ident port for IRC?
<wastr2> brandoman043: yes
<jayde_drag01> i am not a bot.. please someone help me..... i'm a girl does this help you?
<brandoman043> thanks sry i couldnt tell if anyone could see it.  needed a guinea pig
<varka> pagan0ne: sry, no clue
<pagan0ne> jayde_drag01 is deff a bot :p
<jayde_drag01> lol
<jayde_drag01> thank you pagan
<brandoman043> haha
<varka> pagan0ne: what does manual mount say?
<jayde_drag01> at least someone is talking to me
<task0> any one?+
<pagan0ne> varka: you mean "man mount"
<kidbuntu> My alt+tab button doesnt work anymore after updating my feisty fawn
<jayde_drag01> omg gurlz exist on teh intarweb!!!1
<varka> pagan0ne: no, i meant the output of the two command i gave you to mount the stick manually
<krinns> hey
<krinns> hypertyper
<rich1> has anyone here used apt-file?
<krinns> its the same error
<krinns> but yes i can dial my cell
<bruenig> rich1, yes
<pagan0ne> varka: "can't read superblock"
<rich1> bruenig: is there an aptitude analogue for it or is it ok to use with aptitude?
<task0> hello all, what would be the best version of ubuntu to install on an old pc... pentium 3 few ram
<brandoman043> can someone help me recover my ubuntu?  i got help setting up a wireless card yesterday and after a restart the loading bar stops at about 15% and i think xorg isnt loading
<chohmann> brandoman043: try booting to the live cd, and replace the corrupted xorg.conf with the one the live cd geernates.
<brandoman043> thx
<bruenig> rich1, apt-file just downloads a big text file that has all the packages and the files inside those packages and then searches that, it has nothing to do with getting files or anything of that sort
<mongolai> task0, all versions should be ok
<pagan0ne> varka: i think i found my problem, i examined my minisd disk and realized the "guts" are still inside my camera... just the plastic shell came out
<jayde_drag01> and btw in case someone is not answering me because i'm asking for pm... a: i keep migrating from this screen to do stuff.. so i lose the dcomments... b: for some preson pm in irc .. you can' see what i'm saying... so if i'm in IM we CAN see each other and i can leave the screen to do what is being asked of me and not lose what you're saying and i'll know if your talking to me cuz it beeps
<varka> pagan0ne: oO
<rich1> bruenig: cool.  thanks.
<varka> pagan0ne: ok...
<task0> mongolai: really? is for old pc's to shools
<varka> pagan0ne: or not ^^
<mongolai> task0, I'm running feisty on a celeron 333MHz with 384 megs RAM.
<jayde_drag01> and i've been working on this since yesterday at 9pm and now i can't even access my harddrives.. i have no music.. can't get to my documents.. nothing
<mongolai> task0, It works fine. Slow but fine
<pagan0ne> varka: yeah the pcb and chip were loose of the housing, looks like i need to ask whats the prefers method of "gluing" electronics... baring hot glue?
<task0> mongolai: lot's of ram there... here i'm talking about <256 mb
<sauvin> Where can I find a list of repositories for feisty?
<kidbuntu> !titlebar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about titlebar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<task0> mongolai: really less
<varka> pagan0ne: #hardware ^^
<Cyber_Stalker> does this look serious?
<Cyber_Stalker> cyber@cyber:~$ gksu "update-manager -c"
<Cyber_Stalker>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<pagan0ne> varka: there it goes, thanks for the help :p i knew it wasnt linux... hardware problem... eh
<varka> sauvin: its german, but i think it helps: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list#head-48fea719979b721434538940530ea788e5541951
<bruenig> Cyber_Stalker, it isn't pleasant that's for sure
<mongolai> task0, that *might* be a problem. You might want to look into xubuntu in that case
<chohmann> jayde_drag01: was there more to your message after "couldn't be mounted because to log..."
<Cyber_Stalker> bruenig: will it give me majour problems?
<sauvin> Ben, si c'est tout en allemagne, c'est a quoi bon pour moi!? :D Vielen Dank, varka :)
<bruenig> Cyber_Stalker, I have no idea what it means but it doesn't look nice
<task0> mongolai: does it bring open office?
<Cyber_Stalker> ok well lets hit enter then :D
<vihaobmt> a;o
<mongolai> task0, I think it does. But keep in mind open office is a memory hog itself.
<vihaobmt> ???
<varka> sauvin: well, you have to replace "de" with "fr" i think
<task0> mongolai: thanks... one last question, whats the difference between destktop version and alternate?
<bruenig> task0, desktop version is a live cd with gui installer, alternate is a text based install
<kidbuntu> can someone help me. there are a lot bad changes after I upgraded to feisty fawn
<tapio> When I find open ports with nmap on my system, how can I identify what processes are using those ports?
<krinns> hey
<krinns> hypertyper see thsi http://pastebin.com/m4d3acf30
<task0> bruenig: thank you very much!
<mongolai> task0, What bruenig said^^ :)
<varka> sauvin: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/sources.list
<azslande> Hello, I cant get any sound to come through after I had a game get stuck in a sound loop. Can anyone help?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to read iTunes's album artwork files, .itc?
<task0> mongolai: thanks
<task0> =)
<mongolai> task0, no problemo!
<task0> mongolai: muchas gracias :) cheers from south america!
<azslande> Anyone one at all good with sound?
<xoRock> need help, i need to see list of how many space left in each partition
<bullgard4> After a cold boot Ubuntu 7.04 will display my OO.o Database not on workspace 4 but on workspace 1 although I have stored the session with Base on workspace 4. Another Ubuntu 7.04 computer does not make this error but its Ubuntu is no upgrade from 6.10.
<chohmann> xoRock: free?
<bruenig> !anyone | azslande
<ubotu> azslande: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xoRock> chohmann, o yes
<bruenig> xoRock, df -ha
<azslande> *smacks forehead*
<sauvin> Varka, that was an apparently feeble attempt at humour on my part. A great chunk of the text wouldn't be available to anybody who reads no German, that's true, but the links speak for themselves. Aber weiter anders.... was fuer Idiot kann kein Deutsch lesen?
<xoRock> bruenig, thx
<MilitantPotato> Linux is always on HDA/SDA right?
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, I think so
<pagan0ne> varka: well thanks for all your help!
<varka> sauvin: the link speaks for itself, but the sources.list has to be adjusted for yor running systems language, thats what i missed when posting
<sauvin> MilitantPotato: linux can quite literally be almost anywhere.
<varka> pagan0ne: no problem
<MilitantPotato> How can I see what partition it's on?
<thully> MilitantPotato: sda is normally the first drive
<varun0> I suppose you could even have the kernel on a floppy? or LiveCD?
<thully> MilitantPotato: use the "mount" command, and look for whatever is mounted "on /"
<thully> That's your Linux root partition
<rainman> guys, I just installed 7.04 and running tests on apps. music sounds good when played, but when playing avi via totem 2.18.1 the sounds is barely loud, what movie player do you guys using? or how to improve totem?
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, grep ' / ' /etc/mtab
<varun0> rainman: have you tried another avi file?
<krinns> hypertyper u there?
<MilitantPotato> /dev/hda3 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<rainman> varun0 yes
<varun0> rainman: I assume you've tried turning the volume up? :-)
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, so /dev/hda3 it is
<rainman> varun yes
<vihaobmt> help
<MilitantPotato> hmm, i could of sworn that's my swap partition, oh well :D
<varun0> rainman: try vlc, mplayer or xine
<vihaobmt> help me
<thully> unless you have a separate home or other partition (which would be /home)
<bullgard4> MilitantPotato: use sudo gparted
<rainman> varun0, well I use vlc on windows. do they have a linux version?
<sauvin> When that happens to me (sound too low) on $other_distribution, I fire up a mixer and turn up PCM.
<varun0> rainman: yessir they do
<brian__> hello
<varun0> vihaobmt: how? :-)
<dissection> !crontab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rainman> varun0, ok I'll check that, thanks
<sauvin> vlc, in fact, works VERY VERY WELL under Linux.
<vihaobmt> varun0
<vihaobmt> Regis????
<varun0> rainman: np. try sauvin's suggestion, too
<MilitantPotato> I love VLC.
<vihaobmt> Reg nick?
<varka> !ask vihaobmt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask vihaobmt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rainman> varim0, what's that?
<bruenig> vlc is no different than anything else, in fact vlc now runs mostly on ffmpeg which is an mplayer library, it has static libraries of codecs though so people think it is somehow unique
<grayhane> isnt crontab used to set programs to start at perset times ?
<bruenig> grayhane, yes
<brian__> any body know where to find tool for building c++ code for  saga dreamcast
<TheDukeNY> There are normalization plugins i hear for some linux audio programs, but I've never seen or tried any
<vihaobmt> Reg nick? varka
<varun0> rainman:  "When that happens to me (sound too low) on $other_distribution, I fire up a mixer and turn up PCM."
<varun0> vihaobmt: you need to do that in the server window, not in the channel
<varka> vihaobmt: you mean, how to register you nick on freenode?
<bruenig> TheDukeNY, mp3gain is a good script that will normalize all your music files without loss
<TheDukeNY> yeah
<vihaobmt> yes?
<varka> vihaobmt: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TheDukeNY> but I dont think that will help him get louder sound in avi
<uNR[Ron] talent> has ubuntu gotten 5.1 working on k8v-se deluxe mobo yet? ad1940 chip i think (prolly wrong). last i tried it didnt work at all for 5.1
<bruenig> he probably is having codec problems
<TheDukeNY> it might do, if its running an mp3 stream
<vihaobmt> money?
<bruenig> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vihaobmt> :((
<TheDukeNY> i doubt its codec problems, when I play avi files on ubuntu i hardly get sound either
<varun0> uNR[Ron] talent: I'd do a google search for the chipset "<chipset name> 5.1 ubuntu" or something similar
* sauvin can't wait to run across a non-gnome xchat
<TheDukeNY> I would just try to find a good normalization plugin
<dissection> grayhane: Yes, I was just reading something about it on a forum
<bruenig> I played them all the time when I used ubuntu and play them on my two other distros and are fine, I use mplayer exclusively now though, but it is likely codecs, what else could it be unless that avi is bad
<uNR[Ron] talent> varun0, tried all the methods when feisty came out (been at it since hoary), all the tuts...just cant seem  to get it working right
<varun0> TheDukeNY: what is a normalization plugin?
<TheDukeNY> varun: any plugin that can normalize the audio stream
<varun0> und3rB3ar: hm. what exactly is the problem? I had to fight to get my PCI soundcard working
<MilitantPotato>  Are you confident that your kernel           
<MilitantPotato>                  is a sane, sensible, standard Linux          
<MilitantPotato>                  kernel? Say 'no' if you are using a          
<MilitantPotato>                  Gentoo <1.4 or Debian <3.0, please.
<MilitantPotato> Does ubuntu fall under that? :P
<MilitantPotato> Its Mondo asking
<varun0> TheDukeNY: interesting. I didn't know those existed. pretty cool
<sauvin> I'mve been using ubuntu now for all of maybe twenty minutes and have already decided it's staying on this computer no matter what.
<TheDukeNY> To normalize a file means to raise its volume so that the highest level sample in the file reaches a user defined level.
<brian__> hello want write game code in c/c++ for sega dreamcast on ubuntu , where can i find tools to do that
* MilitantPotato backs up his first complete install of linux
<MilitantPotato> Next week the wife gets an install of it
<RickyFalk> does anyone know how to easily connect to a wireless network using ubunto, becuz i can get the internet to work using an ethernet connection, but i cant get any connection to work for wireless, and i dont really know how to use the code n stuff to change it...i just wish there was a userfriendly interface that showed u the available networks to connect to like windows does...are there any suggestions?
<krinns> helo
<krinns> u there
<bruenig> RickyFalk, it comes with networkmanager
<RickyFalk> ok
<bruenig> RickyFalk, have you used that?
<varka> RickyFalk: network-manager
<bruenig> no dash
<RickyFalk> i think so? i am not at it right now becuz im on vacation, but im pretty sure i have messed with the network manager, but i have no luck
<varun0> RickyFalk: what chipset do you have?
<brian__> HELP
<RickyFalk> and someeone made me copy some code to them and tehy told me that it has recognized my wireless card and that its installed
<RickyFalk> chipset?
<bruenig> RickyFalk, I have never used it either, it is best to make sure you can connect through cli first and then from there start experimenting with gui clients, I have settled in with wifi-radar which is a very nice gui client
<varun0> brian__: emacs? :-) what exactly do you need?
<varun0> RickyFalk: the chipset on your wireless nic?
<RickyFalk> ok so how do i get this wifi radar
<bruenig> RickyFalk, are you on your ubuntu box now?
<RickyFalk> im not so sure, but its a linksys wireless card installed into the cpu
<RickyFalk> no im not
<varun0> brian__: what sort of tools do you need?
<bruenig> RickyFalk, I would recommend getting on that and popping back in here when you can
<varka> RickyFalk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WLANHowTo
<RickyFalk> i wish i could, but i just felt like entering this chat and seeing what some suggestions are for when i get back home i can mess wit it
<brian__> compiler for sh4 cpu ,
<cast> right. newb question. default ubuntu install. is there a /usr/src/linux symlink?
<bruenig> RickyFalk, I would just deal with iwconfig iwlist and dhclient from cli but you may not be comfortable with that
<sauvin> Grr. the repositories synatics already knows about right out of the box have pretty comprehensive content.
<kidbuntu> is there a way that I can reinstall ubuntu without erasing all my files. I mean not reformatting everything
<varun0> cast: AFAIK, sources aren't installed with a default install, but I could be wrong
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: mp3gain is win binary
<cast> varun0: as i thought. its the same in debian.
<sauvin> Kidbuntu, that might not be the way to go. Do you have a USB drive large enough to hold your irreplaceable stuff?
<bruenig> !info mp3gain
<ubotu> mp3gain: Lossless mp3 normalizer with statistical analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-3 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 160 kB
<bruenig> TheDukeNY, ^ no
<RickyFalk> thank you guys for the suggestions
<TheDukeNY> ok, nm
<TheDukeNY> thier website has no linux binaries though
<bruenig> may not
<TheDukeNY> http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/download.php
<bruenig> they are out there somewhere
<varun0> cast: I think the package name is linux-source. but I'd double check that
<kidbuntu> sauvin: well sort of. but the problem is, after performing so many updates on fesity fawn until nothing is left to update. I'm having a hard time using my computer
<varun0> brian__: no clue, man
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: the question though is if it will work with an mp3 stram from an avi video though :\
<sauvin> Because it's slow?
<bruenig> TheDukeNY, https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=49979
<bruenig> TheDukeNY, no
<bullgard4> How can I default Gnome_Search_Tool > Search folder from ~ to / ?
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: doH!
<kidbuntu> sauvin: like the titles on my title bar is on the middle, and the maximize, close, minimize button, automatically adjust when you resize the window.
<bruenig> it is zipped which is odd but still linux
<kidbuntu> sauvin: I have a zero accell of my mouse.
<kidbuntu> sauvin: alt+tab button doesnt work anymore
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: i suppose thats a new project someone should get started on then
<brian__> some one told GNU tool kit , but all I can find is compilers for regular cpu like intel and amd
<bruenig> TheDukeNY, I don't see it having any purpose
<brian__> i know it out there I will keep looking
<brian__> thanks
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: i use fddshow on my win partition, i use the normalization feature when I watch avis many timesd
<sauvin> Kidbuntu, if that happened to me, I'd save work files and other personal data that can't be replaced, and just install new, with the admonition to myself NOT to get so damn nuts with downloading stuff.
<b123> has anyone used a dell Inspiron Notebook 1420 N that comes with ubuntu? If so please talk to me
<bruenig> TheDukeNY, just turn the volume down
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: i use it to turn the volume up
<bruenig> mp3's are played in mass and repeatedly
<bruenig> avis aren't
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: normalize audio by %300
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: some divx/xvid movies have quiet sound, sometimes it needs it
<kidbuntu> sauvin: well the problem also, my ubuntu doesnt detect anything anymore of whatever i mount. like my USB is not detected
<bruenig> turn the volume up
<TheDukeNY> bruenig: my laptop volume doesnt get any louder
<bruenig> it has extremely limited purpose
<bruenig> maybe 5 people can use it
<krinns> hye
<MilitantPotato> Aw X(
<krinns> when i try to connect to my iSP my modem gets hungup
<krinns> immediately
<krinns> any idea?
<MilitantPotato> Ok, it can't backup linux because it's mounted
<MilitantPotato> but I can't unmount it..
<Bleed> I must confess.
<Bleed> I'm in love with a woman, and her name is Ubuntu.
<bruenig> !ot | Bleed
<ubotu> Bleed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MilitantPotato> That must be depressing
<toogodoo> i need help partioioning, i know partition magic but dont know how to even spell the 2 ubuntu partition proggies. can anybody help...btw i have spent 8 hrs on google and the answer aint there either, HELP
<tiejaz> gparted?
<MilitantPotato> dont use partition magic
<Bleed> gparted
<Bleed> or even fdisk is better than partition magic :P
<MilitantPotato> true.
<Skif> I have an HP c500 laptop, and while the headphone jack works, it isn't automatically shutting off the internal speakers, and I can't figure out how to make it.
<Bleed> If you haven't ever partitioned, I suggest cfdisk
<MilitantPotato> I can't get linux to boot after creating unformated partitions with PM
<Sidlet> Man nautilus is a hog, anybody have any suggestions for a replacement?
<Bleed> @.@
<Sidlet> or alternative rather.
<Gurpartap> http://pcmanfm.sf.net
<MajorPayne> Sidlet: Gnome-Terminal?
<Gurpartap> Sidlet, ^^
<Bleed> :P
<Gurpartap> lol
<mongolai> Sidlet, Thunar is one alternative, but lacks some nifty features
<cast> Sidlet: sure, thunar
<Skif> trolling through alsamixer doesn't seem to show any switch I could set.  Where else should I look for suggestions?
<cast> thunar isn't the worlds fastest file manager, admittedly, but it is a good compromise :>
<tiejaz> I need help either installing mindless automaton or apprentice on ubuntu
<Bleed> hrm, is nautilus really that bad for you Sidlet?
<mongolai> I like Thunar. I use it with e17, but it seem to lack samba integration:(
<Sidlet> no, i'm just impatient, i run old hardware :P
<MilitantPotato> How do I backup linux?
<Bleed> ah :p
<MilitantPotato> Mondo fails because / is mounted
<Gurpartap> Sidlet, pcmanfm is just fine at most features
<Gurpartap> and it's fast after all
<Gurpartap> me too on old hardware
<Gurpartap> PIII 256mb ram :D
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: tar the files you want to back up and store it somewhere else?
<mongolai> me three on old hardware
<texp> what is the best linux FTP client in your opinions?
<bruenig> gftp
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<MilitantPotato> What do I need to backup to restore my settings?
<bruenig> !backup | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gurpartap> texp, better than any other: gftp
<MilitantPotato> like hardware config and program settings
<Bleed> MilitantPotato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<tiejaz> does anyone know where I can download a windows .vmx file?
<Bleed> That link I posted is very straight forward.
<cast> tiejaz: not legally
<MilitantPotato> I got them all open, thanks guys/gals
<tiejaz> that's fine, cast
<Bleed> If you're looking to rip off Windows
<Bleed> You're better off finding a copy of a cd and creating your own vmx
<varka> where are the entries defined that are shown up under "Places"?
<tiejaz> i don't want to have to reboot in xp just to play some mtg
<bruenig> varka, deep in the gnome garbage code I am sure, you cannot modify that I assure you, I must have spent 20 hours total beating my brains in
<bruenig> xfce saved me from gnome hell though thankfully
<Bleed> I was wondering the same thing
<Bleed> My external harddrive mounts to Places, but my second internal doesn't
<Skif> Any suggestions on how to get my internal speakers to shut off when I put in my headphones?
<Bleed> Was wondering that as well.
<Bleed> Is that possible Skif? o.O
<tiejaz> so does anyone know where i can download a windows vmx?
<stanthecaddy> Bleed: I think if you drag it into the sidebar of shortcuts in the file explorer it will be listed in there
<Skif> Bleed: I kinda hope so... it works fine on my work laptop, but not on my personal one.
<niuq> i had a problem with a file that was on my usb, and i cant open it now, there is any tool for recovering files?
<Bleed> stanthecaddy: yea it is, but it doesn't get grouped with the other drives.  Guess that's just me being anal :P
* Skif was kinda hoping to watch Top Secret tonight, but is not wanting to share. :)
<MajorPayne> !offtopic | tiejaz
<ubotu> tiejaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koprnicus> Can anyone tell me what eth0:avai is ?
<Bleed> Can you not just shut the power off? :P
<bruenig> koprnicus, where do you see that
<conorkirkpatrick> kopornicus: eth0 is your ethernet controller
<bruenig> avai looks a lot like avahi which would make sense
<tiejaz> hey i need help installing this: http://mindless.sourceforge.net/
<koprnicus> bruenig, In the network setup. I see lo, eth0 and eth0:avai
<Skif> Bleed: Kinda defeats the purpose of having headphones, doesn't it?
<stanthecaddy> Bleed: ah I see, well im not sure how to do that then - sorry
<bruenig> koprnicus, does it show up under ifconfig
<niuq> there is any tool for recovering files?
<niuq> i have a corrupted file on my usb
<bruenig> tiejaz, download extract, compile
<tiejaz> also, when I alt-tab with two running programs it skips the dormant one
<tiejaz> always
<tiejaz> how do i compile it
<Bleed> tiejaz
<Bleed> just use make
<bruenig> !compile | tiejaz
<ubotu> tiejaz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tiejaz> i did
<tiejaz> it didn't wokr
<tiejaz> *work
<Bleed> what error did you get?
<tiejaz> hold on
<bruenig> tiejaz, you  need to pay attention to the ./configure output, it will tell you what you are missing
<bruenig> unless ./configure goes through smooth, it won't make
<Bleed> there's no config for it
<gcarrillo> what up what up
<MilitantPotato> bleed
<MilitantPotato> nice post, one question
<tiejaz> tiejaz@tiejaz-desktop:~/Desktop/mindless$ make
<MilitantPotato> if I want my tgz to go do  a different partion, would the command look like this:
<tiejaz> gcc -Wall -g `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags` -c mindless.c
<tiejaz> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<tiejaz> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<tiejaz> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<niuq> there is any tool for recovering corrupted files?
<tiejaz> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<tiejaz> mindless.c:12:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<tiejaz> mindless.c:13:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<tiejaz> mindless.c:14:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<MajorPayne> !paste tiejaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste tiejaz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tiejaz> mindless.c:15:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<tiejaz> mindless.c:16:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<tiejaz> mindless.c:17:28: error: gdk/gdkkeysyms.h: No such file or directory
<MajorPayne> !paste | tiejaz
<ubotu> tiejaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tiejaz> In file included from mindless.c:18:
<tiejaz> game.h:23: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before GtkWidget
<tiejaz> game.h:62: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before target_table
<Bleed> >.<
<tiejaz> game.h:84: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before GtkWidget
<tiejaz> game.h:94: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before GtkWidget
<tiejaz> In file included from game.h:115,
<tiejaz>                  from mindless.c:18:
<tiejaz> kplayer.h:13: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before GtkWidget
<MilitantPotato> tar cvpzf /dev/hda5/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<tiejaz> kplayer.h:27: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before GtkWidget
<tiejaz> In file included from mindless.c:19:
<tiejaz> playarea.h:13: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before GdkPixbuf
<tiejaz> In file included from mindless.c:20:
<Bleed> Obviously, you need to install gtk+-2.0
<tiejaz> zone.h:8: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before GtkWidget
<niuq> ...
<tiejaz> zone.h:34: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before GtkWidget
<Bleed> As it says clearly
<tiejaz> zone.h:35: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before * token
<tiejaz> zone.h:36: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before GtkWidget
<tiejaz> zone.h:37: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before GtkWidget
<tiejaz> In file included from mindless.c:23:
<Bleed> Stop...pasting...
<tiejaz> dialogs.h:3: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before gpointer
<Bleed> orz
<tiejaz> dialogs.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before gpointer
<tiejaz> dialogs.h:30: error: expected ) before * token
<mongolai> lol
<tiejaz> dialogs.h:32: error: expected ) before * token
<tiejaz> dialogs.h:35: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before * token
<niuq> wtf?
<tiejaz> In file included from mindless.c:27:
<Nutubuntu> That's just rude.
<tiejaz> images.h:32: error: expected ) before * token
<tiejaz> mindless.c:29: error: expected ) before * token
<tiejaz> mindless.c:30: error: expected ) before * token
<MajorPayne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<tiejaz> mindless.c:31: error: expected ) before * token
<bruenig> !ops
<tiejaz> mindless.c:33: error: expected ) before * token
<Nutubuntu> Gnight all ...
<tiejaz> mindless.c:34: error: expected ) before * token
<tiejaz> mindless.c:35: error: expected ) before * token
<bruenig> what an idiot
<tiejaz> mindless.c:36: error: expected ) before * token
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-86-105-138.aubnin.fios.verizon.net]  by nixternal
* tiejaz was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Nutubuntu> t/y nixternal
<nixternal> jeesh
<Nutubuntu> g'night all
<bruenig> he didn't even paste the right stuff, that is make error, not the ./configure error
<MilitantPotato> bleed
<Bleed> there is no config
<MilitantPotato> whats the website to post code?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-86-105-138.aubnin.fios.verizon.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Bleed> he just needed to install gtk+-2.0
<MilitantPotato> ty
<Ayabara> Lately, Gmail has been _very_ slow in my Firefox. It hangs for many seconds before loading a page. Anyone else encountered this problem?
<niuq> any tool for recovering damage files, like doc. documents?
<bruenig> niuq, no
<MilitantPotato> Bleed: would this put it on hda5 ?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30408/
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, no
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, don't mess with /dev/ stuff, you want to put it in mountpoints
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, where is the /dev/hda5 mount point?
<MilitantPotato> so hda5/backup.tgz ?
<Bleed> You want to put it in mount points
<Bleed> like
<MilitantPotato> As in name?
<Bleed> /home/MilitantPotato/Backup/
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, do grep hda5 /etc/fstab
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: In Ubuntu a partition is mounted somewhere on the root filesystem.
<Bleed> like in your /mnt or /media folder
<MilitantPotato> media/hda5
<Bleed> then use /media/hda5/backup.tgz
<MilitantPotato> so instead of dev/hda5 it should be media/hda5
<MilitantPotato> What does dev/ do?
<MilitantPotato> wait I can google that.
<conorkirkpatrick> MilitantPotato: It is a folder with ALL your comp's devices
<Bleed> /dev/ directly points to your hardware
<kidbuntu> 7.04 doesnt detect any media devices that i have
<bruenig> if hda5 is big enough to hold all the files in your filesystem, I would just use rsync
<Bleed> it lists all your computers devices
<MajorPayne> /dev is the location of device files.
<bruenig> it will take longer initially but you can keep an up to date backup very simply
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: The leading / is sometimes important when you are talking about paths.
<MilitantPotato> Ive noticed that payne :)
<Bleed> ;)
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: If you don't have the leading / you are talking about relitave paths.
<MilitantPotato> Kinda odd, and hard to remember
<Bleed> everything starts at /
<MilitantPotato> so / = root
<MilitantPotato> regardless
<MilitantPotato> withouth the leading /, it thinks you're talking about the current folder?
<Bleed> dev/ insinuates something is infront of it
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: Yes.
<MilitantPotato> infront of it how?
<Bleed> like it's a folder inside a folder
<bruenig> directory*
<Bleed> bah
<MilitantPotato> ah, how would a dev command work?
<Bleed> windows terminology
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: Dev command?
<Bleed> you don't really use /dev/ unless you're messing with your hardware
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, there is no dev command, they are just files, everything in linux is a file, including your hardware
<MilitantPotato> /dev/w/e
<bruenig> processes are files
<MilitantPotato> ah ok
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: In *nix, everything is a file.  Including all your devices.
<bruenig> everything is a file
<Bleed> inside /dev/ is where your hardware lies :D
<MilitantPotato> That explains why drives are folders :D
<Bleed> *directories
<Bleed> =P
<tiejaz_> hey how do I install gtk+-2.0 on ubuntu 7.04
<Bleed> apt-get
<bruenig> !info gtk
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MilitantPotato> so /dev is only for low level disk access like formatting/partitioning
<bruenig> !find gtk
<Bleed> correct
<ubotu> Found: compiz-gtk, evince-gtk, gcalctool-gtk, gftp-gtk, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon (and 365 others)
<MilitantPotato> ok cool
<MilitantPotato> that makes a lot of sence now.
<kidbuntu> 7.04 can't detect my USB pls help me
<bruenig> kidbuntu, what is the /dev/name of the usb
<kidbuntu> KIDBUNTU
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: For instance, your first hd may be /dev/sda, your first partition may be /dev/sda1, but in order to access it you have to mount it on the filesystem somewhere.
<bruenig> kidbuntu, no it isn't
<kidbuntu> bruenig: that's the name of my usb KIDBUNTU
<bruenig> kidbuntu, when you plug it in wait a second and do dmesg and see what the /dev/name is
<bruenig> it will be three letters followed by a number
<bruenig> sdc1
<bruenig> sometimes it can be two letters I think
<kidbuntu> bruenig: what do you mean dmesg that i will see?
<Takmadeus> greetings
<tiejaz_> with apt-get, what package do I type to get it?
<bruenig> kidbuntu, plug it in, run dmesg
<bruenig> tiejaz_, learn how to search
<MilitantPotato> ah ok
<Takmadeus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3043678&postcount=11
<kidbuntu> bruenig: how should i post it. pls give me link to pastebin
<Takmadeus> anyone is up to it_
<bruenig> kidbuntu, you can't see what it is calling it, look closely
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tiejaz_> bruenig: how do I search?
<bruenig> tiejaz_, well I would hope you are familiar with synaptic, or apt-cache search
<MajorPayne> tiejaz_: "apt-cache search searchTerm"
<tiejaz_> thx
<kidbuntu> bruenig: do  you mean the name of the device itself?
<Takmadeus> anyone up for it?
<bruenig> kidbuntu, just paste it, I am getting bored
<Takmadeus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3043678&postcount=11
<kidbuntu> JetFlash TS1GJFV10
<kidbuntu> bruenig: do  you mean the name of the device itself  sda1
<bruenig> kidbuntu, yes the /dev/name
<krinns> hey
<krinns> what this mean
<bruenig> like I says
<krinns>  gconfd (muhammad.saqlain-9658): Could not open saved state file '/home/muhammad.saqlain/.gconfd/saved_state.tmp' for writing: Read-only file system
<krinns> all files are opening as readonly
<Bleed> krinns: use sudo
<Bleed> sudo gedit w/e
<progress0r> is there anyway to improve the fonts for ubuntu feisty or even use the windows ttf fonts?
<tiejaz_> apt-cache search gtk+-2.0 has no results
<Bleed> krinns: you're trying to edit files only an admin can open
<Bleed> prefixing your command with sudo lets you type in your admin password
<Bleed> so you can save them
<bruenig> tiejaz_, apt-cache search gtk
<ioioioioiiiio> hmmm my dad got on my computer and now streams (pls) dont work :( what could he have done
<Takmadeus> Hello
<tiejaz_> bruenig: that has hundreds
<Takmadeus> mind if you all check something?
<Takmadeus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3043678&postcount=11
<kidbuntu> bruenig: can you help me with something realy tough?
<bruenig> tiejaz_, search through it, or you can use grep, apt-cache search gtk | grep 2
<MilitantPotato> hmmm
<bruenig> just play with it
<bruenig> narrow the search terms
<MilitantPotato> Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/mili...for UBUNTU"
<toogodoo> where can i got get real answers as to how to dual boot xp and ubuntu...i have tried 5 times and blew up disk all 5 tries and five formats in 3 days sux!!!, all i want to do is install the damn thing in its own space with the 3 required partitions.
<bruenig> kidbuntu, I thought you had a usb problem
<tiejaz_> toogodoo: it is hella easy
<toogodoo> bill.....
<toogodoo> bull too
<kidbuntu> bruenig: not only that. my mouse sensitivity, i cant get it fixed. after performing an update of 7.04
<MilitantPotato> Toogodoo
<MilitantPotato> one second
<tiejaz_> install xp, then run the live cd
<ioioioioiiiio> sayting could not connect there might not be a correct plugin or invalid url
<krinns> but
<bruenig> kidbuntu, ask the channel
<tiejaz_> it should install grub
<krinns> simple user can do write in his own home folder
<toogodoo> network wont work, vid card wont work no some entry missing and it halts...you tellin me thats fun???
<krinns> i cant write in my own home folder
<Takmadeus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3043678&postcount=11
<MilitantPotato> toogodoo: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<krinns> i cant write as root indeed
<MilitantPotato> Video how-to
<MajorPayne> krinns: Do ls -l ~, what user owns the files and what user are you?
<bruenig> !enter | krinns
<ubotu> krinns: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jd_> hello can some one help me with a window problem
<varka> how to change a starting parameter of the gnome-search-tool shown under "Places" menu?
<krinns> see logs http://pastebin.com/m3c599647
<tiejaz_> apt-cache search gtk | grep 2 has hundreds of results
<tiejaz_> can someone just tell me what package name gtk+-2.0 has?
<bruenig> tiejaz_, well look through them, gees
<krinns> i think some thing wrong with my raid controller
<ioioioioiiiio> i wonder why my dad would remove codecs :(
<jd_> when i click on a aplication it does not come up in front of my active window how can i change this
<krinns> its the whole file system
<bruenig> tiejaz_, do some more grepping to narrow the search results, do you think this channel will find every package out there
<bruenig> that you ever need
<MajorPayne> krinns: That has to do with your writing to your home directory?
<bruenig> the irc package management technique
<ioioioioiiiio> he also rebooted by pulling power cord could that have messed something up?
<MilitantPotato> what path is the desktop?
<tiejaz_> I don't know how grep works
<Bleed> /home/user/desktop
<bruenig> !find libgtk
<ubotu> Found: libgtk1.2, libgtk1.2-common, libgtk1.2-dbg, libgtk1.2-dev, libgtk1.2-doc (and 93 others)
<Bleed> err
<MilitantPotato> grep is a word pad type program
<Bleed> /home/user/Desktop
<bruenig> !find libgtk2.0
<ubotu> Found: libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg, libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-cil, libgtk2.0-common (and 2 others)
<r00tintheb0x> whatsuppers
<bruenig> oh my god I found it
<MilitantPotato> ty
<bruenig> I don't even have ubuntu installed
<bruenig> I am a god
<v4m21> Hi, I have a shell script which I am running at the startup from Sessions.  Is it possible to force it to run in its own gnome-terminal ?
<Bleed> v4m21 prefix it with gnome-terminal -x
<v4m21> thanks.
<Bleed> but use the direct path to the command you're using
<Bleed> if you're using unrar or something, make sure you use the full path, like /usr/bin/unrar
<krinns> Majorpayne yes when i try to open my file or write it opens as readonly
<jd_> can some one help me with that problem
<v4m21> Thank you bleed.
<tiejaz_> E: Invalid operation libgtk2.0-0
<MajorPayne> krinns: Type "ls -l ~".  What user owns the files, what user are you?
<bruenig> tiejaz_, apt-get install it
<tiejaz_> ok
<Bleed> lol
<Bleed> lol, lol, and lol.
<jd_> sooooo
* bruenig hates rtfm but for something as basic as package management
<Bleed> yes
<tiejaz_> says it's already installed
<Bleed> tiejaz_: you need to read up on apt-get
<Bleed> It's a godsend.
* sauvin notes that package management isn't so "basic" to recovering Windows victims
<MajorPayne> He needs the dev packages.
<Bleed> Yes, you need dev packages
<Bleed> 1 sec
<jd_> when i click on anything it pops up behind a window that i already have on the creen can some one help me get this to pop up in front of the page or window im on
<tiejaz_> ok thanks
<AzMoo[w] > " < MilitantPotato> grep is a word pad type program" <--- No, no it's not.
<bruenig> sauvin, by basic I mean base, it is the base of everything, it is something you cannot do without knowing
<krinns> well am ounser of my folder it seems like that
<Bleed> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<bruenig> it is the first thing you should learn in any distro
<Bleed> use that tiejaz_
<tiejaz_> thanks bleed
<krinns> majorPayne did u check the logs
<MilitantPotato> Ah, as far as I've seen from using it
<Bleed> tiejaz_: I use aptitude search *program* for searching
<Bleed> I like it the most
<MilitantPotato> it seems like it's editing ini type files
<MilitantPotato> how do you copy files with spaces?
<tiejaz_> so now I should be able to make the prog?
<AzMoo[w] > MilitantPotato: no, grep is nothing like that. It's a pattern searcher.
<Bleed> You should try it, yes
<MajorPayne> krinns: Ahh.  I see.  I don't know.
<MilitantPotato> ah, sorry, I know very, very little about linux.
<tiejaz_> same here
<tiejaz_> i'm new
<MilitantPotato> 1st day.
<togr> MilitantPotato, what is your question?
<AzMoo[w] > MilitantPotato: that's ok, I was just letting you know :)
<krinns> what?
<gcarrillo> itll be worth it thou
<MilitantPotato> How do i copy file names with spaces?
<tiejaz_> don't put spaces in file names
<togr> you want to make a copy of a file with a space in the file name?
<tiejaz_> _
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, you can either put quotes around the file or escape the white space
<AzMoo[w] > MilitantPotato: put quotes around it or a \ in front of the space
<sauvin> i don't think I have hardware acceleration enabled yet on this computer and ubuntu running KDE is ///faster/// than Fedora Core with acceleration enabled. Man, this is SCHWEET.
<bruenig> MilitantPotato, like if it is called "File Name" you can do that in quotes or File\ Name
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: Either escape the spaces with the '\' character like: this\ is\ a\ file or you can put the file name in "".
<gcarrillo> hehe
<gcarrillo> everyone knows that answer huh
<tiejaz_> I didn't.
<gcarrillo> :D
<mongolai> or use tab filename completion.
<togr> My shell does the escaping for me
<gcarrillo> actually i probably didnt either
<bruenig> togr, what shell do you use?
<sauvin> Changed clients. The gnome xchat is just too limiting.
<togr> tcsh
<MilitantPotato> what does
<gcarrillo> try chatzilla
<MilitantPotato> what does linux read \'s as normally?
<AzMoo[w] > sauvin: what did you change to?
<defrysk> MilitantPotato, cp folder\ or\ name\ with\ spaces to /path/to otherplace/
<krinns> hey
<bruenig> sauvin, why didn't you use xchat?
<krinns> when i try to change owner ship it says chown: changing ownership of `muhammad.yaseen/': Read-only file system
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: It's an excape character.
<defrysk> MilitantPotato, cp folder\ or\ name\ with\ spaces to /path/to/otherplace/
<togr> defrysk, that's wrong
<defrysk> sorry
<MilitantPotato> ah cool
<krinns> should i reboot my machine
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: It treats what ever comes after that as special.
<MilitantPotato> i got it copied :D
<sauvin> Regular xchat now.
<AzMoo[w] > oh right
<MilitantPotato> I wish I could move files w/o the dev consol.
<sauvin> The REAL version.
<sixfour> will bitchx run on ubuntu?
<togr> MilitantPotato, what defrysk said is wrong
<sauvin> Why wouldn't it?
<defrysk> MilitantPotato, ant use the tab button for autocopletion of folder or filename
<bruenig> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1506 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<mongolai> sixfour, yep
<sixfour> ty
<togr> MilitantPotato, use "nautilus"
<MajorPayne> irssi > bitchx
<bruenig> sixfour, anything will run in any linux distribution
<defrysk> togr, is that so ?
<tiejaz_> hey thanks bleed
<tiejaz_> it runs now
<togr> yes.  You had three arguments in the cp command line
<tiejaz_> great help
<togr> cp "source" to dest
<enzo_sann> e_sann
<togr> the "to" is spurious
<MilitantPotato> nautilus is...?
<defrysk> togr, yes my mistake
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: Press Places then Home.
<togr> MilitantPotato, a graphical directory browser
<mlg> tess
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: It's kinda like Windows Explorer.
<defrysk> MilitantPotato, 'cp folder\ or\ name\ with\ spaces /path/to/otherplace/' is the correct syntax
<MilitantPotato> yea that just gives me errors.
<defrysk> without the '
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: What errors?
<MilitantPotato> Mount errors half the time
<MilitantPotato> or really vague Unable to write to disk
<defrysk> ahwell time for a coffee
<MilitantPotato> but I made it fat32 so i could write to it
<togr> MilitantPotato, does it bring up a window?
<MilitantPotato> yea, small error window
<krinns> whats up any idea
<togr> and only the errors?
<mlg> test
<togr> mlg, we see you
<MilitantPotato> yea togr
<MajorPayne> !test
<ubotu> failed
<hexstar> whatcha testing?
<togr> MilitantPotato, type "df -h" (without the quotes) in a shell
<hexstar> @test
<hexstar> !test
<kidbuntu> can someone help me with my mouse sensitivity problem
<MilitantPotato> sell?
<MilitantPotato> shell?
<hexstar> !sell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<togr> MilitantPotato, do you have a "Terminal" window somewhere?
<MilitantPotato> yea
<togr> ok, the program you're talking to in that window is called a shell
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: The 'shell' runs in the "Terminal Emulator".
<hexstar> you can also do ctrl+alt+fx to get real terminals
<MilitantPotato> ah ok
<togr> you type commands to it, and it runs the commands for you and echoes the results back
<togr> MilitantPotato, *don't* try what hexstar just told you.  Not yet
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30412/
<krinns> majorPayne
<krinns> any idea
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: If you do happen to try what hexstar told you make sure you know to use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back.
<MajorPayne> krinns: No.  Sorry.
<krinns> my machine was abnormal rebooted
<MilitantPotato> ok
<MilitantPotato> I'll stay away from the expert stuff for the next few weeks :)
<togr> MajorPayne, shouldn't that be 'alt+F7'?
<sauvin> hrm. I'm not seeing where to make channel and server tabs list along the bottom IN tabs, rather than in a tree view, in xhcat.
<MajorPayne> togr: The Ctrl does not effect things.
<togr> ok
<defrysk> MilitantPotato, you are truly new with this ;)
<MajorPayne> togr: I say the Ctrl since you have to use it to get there in the first place anyway.
<hexstar> majorpayne: really? I thought you had to do ctrl :P
<sauvin> Oh. Never mind. It's in a "layout" thingie.
<MilitantPotato> Very, very now.
<MilitantPotato> new.
<MilitantPotato> the lingo is killing me
<MajorPayne> hexstar: Nope.  Once you are there you can just use alt to move around.
<togr> MilitantPotato, you appear to have plenty of space on your filesystems
<hexstar> ah cool
<MilitantPotato> yea
<MajorPayne> But the Ctrl does not hurt anything.
<hexstar> MajorPayne: ok
<defrysk> MilitantPotato, when using a terminal the <tab> button is your friend for autocompletion
<MilitantPotato> I cleared the 250gigger incase the resizing of partitions crashed my HD
<hexstar> MilitantPotato: and you can press up to go to your previous commands
<togr> and yet you get errors about "unable to write file" when you try to start nautilus?
<MilitantPotato> i noticed that, and it stores what you last typed, even if it wasn't run
<MilitantPotato> unlike the dos version
<togr> people, if we can get MilitantPotato to run nautilus, s/he'll be much happier
<defrysk> MilitantPotato, yes the terminal has many powers
<MilitantPotato> he*
<hexstar> DOS is absolutely weak when compared to the *nix terminal. Anything you want done can be done on the terminal :D
<krinns> hey how i check my 3ware hardware raid controller status
<MajorPayne> hexstar: Not "anything".  You can't look at pictures in the termanal.
<hexstar> MajorPayne: lol true
<togr> MilitantPotato, try typing "nautilus" to the shell
<hexstar> anything non gui
<MilitantPotato> can I run two shells safely?
<togr> as many as you like
<hexstar> yes tyou can
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: You can run as much shells as you have ram to.
<hexstar> until you max out your ram and vm...:P
<togr> ctrl-shift-t will give you more tabs with independent shells
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: But that would be a lot of shells.
<defrysk> shells kitchen
<togr> ctrl-shift-n gives you a new terminal window
<MilitantPotato> ah nice shortcut
<MilitantPotato> So is there any reliable way to get Linux to work with NTFS?
<hexstar> not yet militantpotato
<MilitantPotato> Ok, one quick question
<hexstar> you can do read ok but rw is not stable yet
<hexstar> Militantpotato: as to why, m$ released the details on their previous filesystems but has kept the inner workings of the ntfs filesystem internal and thus adding full ntfs support is difficult to do reliably
<MilitantPotato> well, before NTFS they didn't have much that improved over DOS
<hexstar> of course with the nt and 2k source leaks it should be faily easy to do... :P
* MajorPayne wishes Windows would just be able to read ext3.
<hexstar> majorpayne: it can, with 3rd party utilities
<togr> hexstar, please tell
<MajorPayne> hexstar: I tried to use it once.  It's only ext2 and it was buggy.
<MilitantPotato> GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin
<MilitantPotato> Is this shock wave flash?
<MajorPayne> But maybe it improved.
<toogodoo> how ar eyou guys talkin now? windows usin mirc or linux usin xchat???
<hexstar> http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<MajorPayne> toogodoo: irssi on Linux.
<MajorPayne> toogodoo: But you can use X-Chat on Windows also.
<hexstar> there's so many utilities that do that: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=mount+ext3+windows&btnG=Search ...ufs is the real hard one
<toogodoo> how do ya find out about all this stuff...this is harder than i thought :-(
<togr> how would MilitantPotato go about getting a nautilus that runs?
<hexstar> toogodoo: google :)
<mongolai> toogodoo, a little bit at a time. Knowledge builds up ;)
<MilitantPotato> It works fine sometimes, sometimes
<MajorPayne> Nautilus doesn't run.
<togr> no?
<hexstar> kde is better then gnome anyways :P
* togr sighs
* MajorPayne has been using Linux for ~5 years (and that isn't much compared to some people in here).
<togr> I'm trying to help, not to start religious wars
<swaj> about 7 years myself :/
<swaj> and the kde vs. gnome argument gets old
<tsocks> hexstar: sure ! :)
<MajorPayne> togr: I meant to say, "Nautilus doesn't run?".
<hexstar> with kde, at least the file manager works :P
<hexstar> lol
<MilitantPotato> I cant get kde to run
<togr> MajorPayne, that's what MilitantPotato indicated above
<hexstar> o_O
<mongolai> it's more of a QT vs. GTK argument anyway
<anurag_mishra> I installed realplayer from their website by the .bin file. How can I uninstall it?
<MilitantPotato> Naut doesn't let me copy, move or much else between drives
<togr> The whole "how to move files with spaces in the name" problem disappears then
<MilitantPotato> I get mount errors, or it just says it failed
<hexstar> militantpotato: what format is the drive?
<togr> at least until MilitantPotato gains enough experience to appreciate the usefulness of the shell
<MajorPayne> MilitantPotato: I don't think that is a problem with Nautilus.  I think that is a problem with the mounting.
<toogodoo> isnt there a program that looks just like windows explorer? i thought that replaced that kde gnome crap...do i gotta have it too???
<tsocks> anurag_mishra: there's no info in the site ?
<hexstar> toogodoo: linspire
<anurag_mishra> tsocks: I dont think so
<toogodoo> eplore2fs
<hexstar> that's not for *nix
<toogodoo> it says it is
<MajorPayne> toogodoo: "It's spelled Linux but prounounced Not Windows".
<hexstar> explore2fs  	1.07  	Binary  	.zip  	Windows  	  explore2fs-1.07.zip
<hexstar> There's no linux binary
<togr> who is toogodoo, and why does it smell somewhat trolly?
<hexstar> you might be able to compile it on linux but why would you lol? Linux can access those formats natively
<tsocks> anurag_mishra: what about "./file.bin --help" ?... something like the nvidia propietary driver...
<swaj> toogodoo, if you'd rather have a "windows" experience, why not run windows... you know instead of that kde/gnome "crap" :)
<carter> Why do people switch to Linux and then bitch when they can't get everything exactly the same?
<carter> It makes zero sense
<hexstar> linspire is the ugly windows + linux creation
<jerbull88> Enter text here...
<MajorPayne> carter: When I have to use Windows (at work) I complain because I can't get it exactly the same as Linux :-P
<mongolai> carter, because they don't know what to expect
* togr points to the "don't feed the trolls, please" sign
<anurag_mishra> tsocks: lemme try
<sero> hello
<saucisson> CarinArr: yep these guys are boring
<tsocks> anurag_mishra: ok, just tell me ...
<carter> I remember customizing my Windows to act like Linux
<MajorPayne> !hi | sero
<ubotu> sero: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<togr> MajorPayne, you use cygwin, I suppose?
<carter> My windows is OpenOffice, Firefox, Gaim...
<MilitantPotato> One question
<MajorPayne> togr: Not the same :-(
<MajorPayne> togr: But I do.
<FreakyTallKid> howdy
<MilitantPotato> when I replace my mobo/cpu/ram, will I need to re-install ubuntu?
<hexstar> I remember those trojans on my windows box...and more viruses...and even more...and then I switched
<anurag_mishra> tsocks: I provides no argument for uninstall
<marx2k> Does anyone happen to have any advice for nvidia overscanning issues on a 1080p hdtv via DVI-HDMI?
<carter> I remember it slowing to a crawl under the weight of spywear
<jerbull88> militant, no
<hexstar> militantpotato: with linux you shouldn't have to
<MilitantPotato> Ah that's great.
<swaj> I remember trying out Windows Vista a couple weeks ago and going... hmm.... nah Beryl still wins :P
<marx2k> !overscan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overscan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toogodoo> i dont like windows but i spent 25 yrs in the old school computer biz and dont want to go back to command/terminal commands etc. i like nice guis and all i wanna do is email, surf, newsgroups, and security...so i dont need all this confounded gobbledegook, i want a user version not a developer ver... i despise windows but it was the only game in town way back when
<MajorPayne> Ahh, more important with Ubuntu you shouldnt have to.
<carter> I want to try Beryl
<MilitantPotato> I want a better GUI, but my last attempt only destroyed my install
<hexstar> that's the nice thing about linux, the ekrnel has all the drivers built in...so that means when you add a device there's no long searching for devices...it just works, and when you remove critical parts like a mobo and replace it the kernel can handle that too because it has all the drivers already and is built to handle such changes without error
<anurag_mishra>  tsocks: I provides no argument for uninstall
<swaj> toogodoo, you haven't tried Ubuntu have you?
<hexstar> why is toogodoo in here?
<hexstar> lol
<marx2k> toogodoo, typically Ubuntu is what you describe unless you want to get your hands dirty and deal with some serious options in any of your programs
<hexstar> ubuntu is like the free version of mac os x :)
<FreakyTallKid> anurag_mishara: im with tsocks, im completely new to Ubuntu but really want to convert
<carter> I was typing out a tutorial for Windows the other day, and I remember thinking "damn, I wish I could just give them commandlines for this shit"
<toogodoo> i have tried ubuntu 5 times and numerous live sessions with it
<swaj> toogodoo, you really could successfully run an Ubuntu install without ever touching the console
<carter> instead of going, now click on the box in the upper left corner
<MilitantPotato> Is there a quick and easy way to install a "fancier" gui?
<hexstar> I'd die without the console :D
<MajorPayne> hexstar: I hate Mac OS X.  Mac OS X is like the crappy version of Ubuntu.
<tsocks> anurag_mishra: hmm... have you tried looking on the website ?
<vecina> help me  get one less customer for windows - my girlfriend. She only wants to be able to watch her thai movies at www.thaitv.tv  But it only seems to work at all under windows
<togr> hexstar, you would, I would, but newbies appreciate learning the console in small steps
<MajorPayne> haxorjoe: I am running Ubuntu on my MacBook :-P
<MajorPayne> hexstar: ^^
<marx2k> !modelines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modelines - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toogodoo> the partitioner is sick...but everybody dares me to use partitin magiv which i know very well
<carter> vecina, give me a moment to work on it
<vecina> carter: Much appreciated
<jerbull88> militant, have you tried any new themes or checked out beryl
<anurag_mishra> tsocks: they do provide some forum etc, thought that some one wud know here. Anyways, thanks for help
<MilitantPotato> No, beryl looks great though
<hexstar> I plan to install ubuntu on my mac mini since it's intel, ubuntu supports efi now right? :D
<hexstar> meaning it should just boot off the cd fine
<MilitantPotato> I just fail miserably at installing them
<MilitantPotato> I tried cazis? or w/e
<jerbull88> beryl can really give u a fancier gui
<swaj> MilitantPotato, give beryl a try, installation on Ubuntu is very easy.  Just make sure you have a graphics card that has direct rendering ;)
<MajorPayne> hexstar: I had no problem with my MacBook (intel).
<SoulPropagation> So let's say I run ddrescue on an old, deteriorating hard disk. When it's done, should I run it again with the same logfile?
<hexstar> majorpayne: great :D
<MilitantPotato> I have a 1950xt
<carter> vecina, give me the link to a tv program that doesn't require log-in
<carter> my thai is non-existant
<jerbull88> militant, yea u def need a good video card and cpu
<swaj> MilitantPotato, as long as you have the ATI drivers loaded, you should be good to go
<MilitantPotato> i do
<FreakyTallKid> Sorry to interupt all but I'm in need of a little bit of help. I know next to nothing about the Linux console and could really use a hand with installing a package containing Binaries e.g. Hamachi
<hexstar> I like ubuntu, it's easy to use yet you can still get your hands very dirty at any time :D ...the perfect mix of stable good workings out of the box and the ability to geek out :D
<anbu> Installed ubuntu yday and was working fine and after some update it restarted with message kernel panic
<MilitantPotato> my CPU is decent, a 3800X2 at 2.65ghz
<vecina> carter: crud, thats not possible... if it helps, the thing only seems to run in IE at all. not firefox
<jerbull88> freaky, i think automatix will install hamachi
<hexstar> amd is going bankrupt
<carter> can you tell me what filetype the movies are?
<FreakyTallKid> jerbull88: thanks
<varun0> hexstar: I beg to differ :-)
<MilitantPotato> AMD should catch up with their quad cores
<MajorPayne> !automatix | jerbull88
<ubotu> jerbull88: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vecina> carter: They're streaming
<MilitantPotato> Intel made a huge mistake by putting two dual cores in one die
<carter> but are they realplayer?
<vecina> carter: otherwise i dunnjo. she's being dismissive
<MilitantPotato> they use the FSB to communicate
<jerbull88> nevermind...
<vecina> carter: No, "media 10" she says
<hexstar> Amd is still on 65 and intel is on 45....they haven't even gotten their quads out...and you think they'll survive??? yeah right lol
<varun0> MilitantPotato: yea.....they scale really, really badly
<vecina> carter Windows media 10
<carter> Damn vecina
<MilitantPotato> Soooo
<carter> let's see if we can do this
<varun0> nextstate: Intel isn't on 45
<MilitantPotato> Who wants to help me with beryl
<varun0> er I mean hexstar
<kraut> moin
<hexstar> they are working on it and amd is working on 65
<MilitantPotato> 45nm will be out mid 2008
<hexstar> right
<varun0> hexstar: AMD has 65 nm and in the market. Intel hasn't released 45 nm yet
<jerbull88> militant, its real easy to install thru  synaptic
<carter> Does anyone know if automatix2 includes the windows plug-ins?
<hexstar> but amd hasn't even started on 45 yet, they're still on the quad
<marx2k> windows plug ins?
<MajorPayne> !automatix | carter
<ubotu> carter: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jerbull88> automatix is bad, but it contains several
<carter> I love automatix
<varun0> hexstar: wrong. they are two separate processes. they will probably make a 45nm shrink of K10
<carter> It works like a charm for me
<MajorPayne> !worksforme | carter
<ubotu> carter: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<hexstar> maybe varun0, we'lll just have to wait and see...in their current state they're in financial troubles and struggling to catch up to intel...
<hexstar> I've always liked intel myself...they never fail :D
<carter> that bot is getting on my nerves
<vecina> lol
<varun0> hexstar: the processor market is cyclical
<carter> ubotu!*@* added to ignore list.
<togr> carter, that is because you don't want to listen
<carter> ^_^
* MilitantPotato is off to find a how-to on installing beryl
<varun0> hexstar: haha.........yea Netburst was awesome. Didn't fail at all
<togr> it is giving you good advice
<bradford> hi guys just dumped vista and loaded ubuntu i need to know how to right code to ext/ppp i am logined as admin but cannot login as root from load page
<hexstar> well, Intel can bounce back quickly
<anbu> when I start in recovery mode "SMP alternative: switching to UP code"
<hexstar> more quickly then amd :P
<carter> Togr, I have excellent stability
<varun0> hexstar: and so will AMD :-) they leapfrog each other
<SoulPropagation> Can anyone tell me what to do after I finish runnning ddrescue on an old hard drive?
<bradford> write i mean
<hexstar> varun0: LIES! :P
<varun0> hexstar: have you followed stock prices recently?
<jerbull88> bradford, you have to set the root password first
<hexstar> I don't do stock
<hexstar> lol
<bradford> i did root/ password
<bradford> but i cannot login from
<hexstar> I'd rather stick my money in a bank and get a garunteed interest rate
<bradford> page that is given to me
<bradford> after boot
<Sidlet> I personally think stock prices reflect what the corp's are doing vs what actual end users are doing. *shrug* call me stupid tho, thats what i think.
<varun0> hexstar: which barely beats inflation :-)
<togr> carter, very well, but will your way of doing it work for anyone else?  Even one as inexperienced as MilitantPotato?  Will you support that approach for them?
<hexstar> varun0: at least it's stable :)
<varun0> Sidlet: hexstar was talking about financial troubles, that's why I was quoting stock prices
<MajorPayne> togr: Let alone upgrades.
<varun0> hexstar: oh AMD is very stable..........they aren't going anywhere
<togr> MajorPayne, exactly
<bradford> i get mesg cannot login as root from here
<Sidlet> varun0, I was tying the conversation in with your Intel vs AMD conversation :)
<hexstar> varun0: they're going somewhere alright, either up or down and it all depends on their next move
<jerbull88> bradford, thats really odd...have u tried logging in as ur admin and then setting root password with the gui
<varun0> hexstar: you forget, they have ATi, as well. And ATi has GPUs in all major consoles, among other things
<bradford> yes i can do from the optional boot but all in command promt and i don't know codes enough to do from there i just need to add a script to ppp for my usb modem
<hexstar> varun0: Plus when's the last time you saw a amd ad? Intel has such a huge ad budget because so many computers use their processors that they can't help but get a big market share. Dell for a short period used AMD processors but then promptly pulled out as AMD lagged behind as usual :P
<vecina> carter: It says i need a plugin. It cant find the plugin though.
<carter> vecina, still looking
<carter> yeah, it's going to tell you that
<SoulPropagation> hexstar: Dell still uses AMD. I just helped someone buy one
<hexstar> varun0: that's a good point, that could be a good fallback
<Sidlet> such as the company A comes out with XYZ processor, then company b comes out with one that does XYZ and brews coffee, what reflects that is what corporations have already signed on to use vs what end users make up. Dont get me wrong there is an end user market, but what your seeing flux in stock is when Conglom-O inc. decides to purchase the next 5 million pc's.
<vecina> carter: Apparantly thailand doesnt care much about free software
<carter> Apparently not
<bradford> after boot i get user and pass i can use mine but root will not work? is the a shell app in the command section
<varun0> hexstar: I saw an AMD ad in the wall street journal a couple of weeks ago :-)
<hexstar> varun0: oh :P
<varun0> hexstar: and Dell still sells AMD........don't know where you get your info from :-)
<MilitantPotato> I can't run beryl
<bradford> or a way to write script to folder from command prompt
<hexstar> varun0: I don't see any amd machines
<carter> vecina, since everyone here hate automatix, let me look under synaptic for what you need
<MilitantPotato> it doesn't support my video card, peachy.
<vecina> carter: so what plugin do i need to find?
<bliss> hi
<carter> I'm looking, h/o
<jerbull88> bradford, im sort of unclear on what ur talking about
<vecina> oh ok
<illriginal> Guys... I need to mount my digital camera... can someone help me?
<hexstar> varun0: link?
<carter> what media player do you use?
<togr> bradford, you're not making sense
<vecina> carter: its trying to run mplayer
<jerbull88> brad, do u need to edit a file
<bliss> whats the  command to look at network setup is it ifconfig?
<Scotty> I was playing around with screen resolutions and stuff the other day and I restarted last night and I was in a really low resolution. So I went into settings and tried to make it bigger, only to find out that it wouldn't get any higher. So I thought maybe screens were screwed up since I was playing with dual screens the other day, too. Anyway, I tried switching my primary to my secondary and vice-versa so I could make the resolution higher, but now w
<Scotty> hen I try to boot in Kubuntu, I get the loading screen, and then some text comes up but goes away before I can read it, and then it goes back to the loading screen for 30 seconds or so and then a black screen comes up with a blinking underscore.
<togr> bradford, what are you trying to do?
<vecina> carter: which seems to be the best for this IMHO
<Scotty> Is there anyway to restore the defaults?
<carter> Thx vecina
<bradford> i use a usb sprint wireless pcmcia card for net
<illriginal> Can someone help me mount my Digital Camera via USB?
<varun0> hexstar: http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DNDWLB2&s=dhs&sm=2 to start with
<SoulPropagation> Scotty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<varun0> hexstar: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspndt_53x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<illriginal> Can someone help me mount my Digital Camera via USB?
<bliss> DBO: how;s the coffee?
<Scotty> SoulPropagation, in the recovery console I type that?
<varun0> hexstar: if you actually go to the website, you might see some :-)
<MilitantPotato> Mine does what scotty is saying every install
<MilitantPotato> or I get a distorted blue screen
<SoulPropagation> Scotty: Any console, yeah
<bradford> have to add #connection script to ppp/peers/sprint_EVDO
<hexstar> varun0: yeah, there are *some* but intel is dominant, there was I period when dell had chosen amd as their dominant processor
<bradford> and vi sprint-evdo Scritp
<jerbull88> brad, gedit command
<MilitantPotato> Has anyone gotten beryl to work on newer ATI's?
<hexstar> *a
<varun0> hexstar: nope. never happened
<bradford> cannot save from notepad to the folder i don't have permission
<varun0> hexstar: Intel was always the dominant. They just started adding AMD. Do some research. I'm off to bed. Peace
<hexstar> varun0: I know there was....
<bradford> like i said i just dumped formated vista for last time and got this
<jerbull88> brad sudo gedit (file ext)
<bradford> yes will not let me save
<MilitantPotato> did you do sudo first?
<bradford> to sudo vi /etc/ppp/peers/Sprint_EVDO
<togr> bradford,  what jerbull88 said or save somewhere else and do 'sudo mv file /etc/ppp/...'
<bliss> getting no such comand when i try ifconfig?
<bradford> k will try thanks
<MajorPayne> bliss: "sudo ifconfig"
<kmindi|efirc> doch ich bin da
<titus> ich auch
<bradford> sudo mv thank i put path of file ?
<carter> vecina, I can't find it
<hexstar> varun0: but whatever that doesn't matter, intel is still dominant on the dell site and thus gets more ad exposure because of the intel inside logo....and what about those incorrect benchmarks amd had up?
<vecina> carter: oh well... thanks
<titus> kmindi|efirc: wechseln
<jerbull88> sudo gedit (file ext)
<illriginal> Can someone help me mount my Digital Camera via USB?
<MilitantPotato> Intel has done the same hexstar
<SoulPropagation> illriginal: Is it MSC?
<MajorPayne> illriginal: Did you try plugging it in?
<jon03> guys i need help i dont know or why more than one x server tries to run how can i fix it ?
<bradford> thanks you both so much trying now
<illriginal> I plug in my camera... and it won't let me access it... I need permission to access it.
<hexstar> millitantpotato: I don't believe so
<MilitantPotato> nah they did
<SoulPropagation> illriginal: sudo
<MilitantPotato> AMD made a big fuss about it, then AMD did it a few months later
<bliss> MajorPayne: thanks
<illriginal> sudo?... right?
<jerbull88> illriginal, have you trie loging in as root and giving other users permission
<Scotty> be right back, gonna go try that out
<Scotty> thanks
<MajorPayne> illriginal: Try "sudo chown youruser:yourgroup  /path/to/mount/point"
<hexstar> millitantpotato: that actually does ring a bell oddly
<MajorPayne> illriginal: "chown -r" sorry.  You need to add the -r.
<illriginal> Major.. there is no mount point for my camera.
<MajorPayne> illriginal: It has to have a mount point if it is mounted.  Did you check in /media or /mnt?
<illriginal> when I plug it... I get a pop up window of "My Computer" and There's a USB icon... I click it.. and it says there's probably no media in it.
<carter> illriginal, is there a setting on your camera to have it act as a harddrive or usb drive?
<rryan> hmm.. so is it safe to dist-upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10 yet ?
<illriginal> carter no...
<MajorPayne> rryan: 7.04 was out in April.  I would say yes.
<carter> illriginal, are you sure?  mine has one buried in the sub-menus of the setting menu
<MilitantPotato> no-one answered about using beryl on newer ATI's
<MilitantPotato> Can it be done?
<hexstar> you know what fine, so they both do marketing schemes to make each other look fine...lol fine...but the fact is that intel always ends up on top :P :)
<SoulPropagation> MilitantPotato: check the wiki for beryl.
<rryan> when I dist-upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10  I had issues that didn't get fixed until i did a fresh install of 6.10..    just wondering
<SoulPropagation> hexstar: for a while AMD had the best procs, besides they've both been in business for ... ... er I dunno, a long time, I don't think they're leaving any time soon and if they are it's a merger.
<hexstar> militantpotato:  What are the system requirements for Beryl?
<hexstar>     Beryl runs acceptably well on a GeForce 3/i855/Radeon 7500, 256MB of RAM, and a 1.2GHz processor. It also works best with Xorg 7.1 and requires a recent version of Mesa.
<rryan> MajorPayne : thanks
<hexstar> soul: yes amd was on top for a while...but intel is now on top....I guess I just have a slant towards intel since that's what I grew up with while in reality it is indeed true that the market will keep switching between the two as each comes out with newer better technology
<MilitantPotato> Unsupported
<MilitantPotato>     * X1300 / R515 based cards.
<MilitantPotato>     * X1600 / R530 based cards.
<MilitantPotato>     * X1800 / R520 based cards.
<MilitantPotato>     * X1900 / R580 based cards.
<MilitantPotato> I'm a R580
<hexstar> where di you find that?
<MajorPayne> rryan: Ahh.  Sorry.  I can't tell you how your upgrade will go.  IT went fine for me (That doesn't mean it will for you).
<MajorPayne> !paste | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<rryan> MajorPayne : *nod* thanks... just making sure there weren't any glaring known issues
<hexstar> oh
<bradford> thanks agian for your help i guess i will have to do a lot of study it will not let me move to the file either don't have permission?
<illriginal> the camera is NOT mounted.
<illriginal> I cannot MOUNT the camera.
<MajorPayne> rryan: Just make sure you back up any data.
<bradford> thanks again
<MilitantPotato> cya brad, good luck :)
<hexstar> illriginal: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/USB-Digital-Camera-HOWTO.html
<carter> what camera is it?
<illriginal> been there
<illriginal> done that.
<illriginal> sorry hexstar.
<hexstar> oh :P
<jerbull88> haaha
<hexstar> rats lol
<SoulPropagation> Is there a way to run Windows in Ubuntu Parallels-style with a free ($0 or FOSS) setup? With a shared desktop and such
<hexstar> foiled again :P
<carter> illriginal, what camera is it?
<rryan> MajorPayne : yea, will do ..
<MajorPayne> SoulPropagation: I heard VM Ware works well.
<SoulPropagation> also, can y'all please tab-complete my name if you can so it'll highlight for me? Thanksomuch:D
<illriginal> the digital camera would let me see my pics through amarok... but for some reason now amarok doesn't let me see the pics.
<hexstar> soul:vmware player? if you can find a already made vmware windows imagew
<illriginal> carter it's a no name brand.
<magnetron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo  SoulPropagation
<carter> ah, that's a bad sign illriginal
<hexstar> no name...:P
<SoulPropagation> magnetron: think that applies to Vista too?
<illriginal> carter not when amarok was letting me see my pics.
<carter> illriginal, have you tried F-stop?
<illriginal> can someone tell me how to be "owner" of my own damn PC...
<illriginal> so that I can simply change permissions
<hexstar> what do you mean, become root?
<illriginal> and mount my camera.
<illriginal> yes.
<carter> sudo man
<MajorPayne> illriginal: use sudo
<carter> sudo
<jerbull88> illriginal login as root
<scotty> To whoever gave me the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg advice, you are a God and I owe you my life. I am no longer forced to use XP.
<hexstar> in terminal you can do "su root"
<illriginal> :\
<SoulPropagation> also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization magnetron
<illriginal> su root?
<illriginal> brb
<hexstar> not recommended though
<illriginal> screw that.
<illriginal> brb
<PhysicX> * CPUFreq Utilities: Setting ondemand CPUFreq governor...               [fail] 
<PhysicX>  whats wrong?
<MajorPayne> You can't su root unless you set the root password.
<magnetron> SoulPropagation: i think microsoft charge extra for letting you use Vista in a VM
<illriginal> see
<illriginal> now it works
<MajorPayne> Try "sudo -i".  That will give you a root like console.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Right-click on a Gnome panel opens a context menu having an entry 'Add to Panel'. Selecting 'Add to Panel' opens a dialog with a 'Custom Applications Launcher' button. Pressing this button will open a dialog. What is the name of this dialog? Make a Launcher?
<jerbull88> major, thats real easy tho
<illriginal> how can i have perma root
<orbisvicis> !et
<carter> illriginal, I wouldn't try that
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<illriginal> i don't care if it's dangerous
<hexstar> magnetron: yeah those dumb .... changed the license to say it was ok to do vm with vista and then changed it back to disallow it...wtf!
<illriginal> people have to go through 2 different passwords just to log onto my machine :P
<carter> illriginal, you'll just be back here asking for help to fix it later
<illriginal> carter, if i restart my pc
<carter> illriginal, I haven't enabled my root
<hexstar> illriginal: don't run as root for long periods of time, not good security
<toresbe> hexstar: Are you the same Hex Star as is on the cctalk mailing list?
<MajorPayne> jerbull88: IMHO it's better to use sudo -i than set the root password.  But only use sudo -i if you really have to.  Just sudo should work fine.
<rryan> if you want to temporarily become root for as long as your shell is open, you can type 'sudo bash'
<hexstar> toresbe: maybe, why?
<illriginal> im gonna have to retype su root evertime
<MajorPayne> rryan: sudo -i
<carter> no, don't use sudo
<hexstar> illriginal: yes
<carter> sorry su
<FruitieX> Yes it's possible to su root access with sudo su
<Slart> bullgard4: "Create Launcher" on my feisty 64bit
<rryan> MajorPayne : yea that works :)
<magnetron> !noroot | jerbull88
<ubotu> jerbull88: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<toresbe> hexstar: I was just curious. I'm on the list myself.
<MilitantPotato> ok people
<illriginal> =\ just to look at my own pics and transfer them to my own machine?
<FruitieX> so, running su as root :}
<illriginal> bleh.
<hexstar> oh ok
<MilitantPotato> been up 38 hours straight, time for some sleep
<hexstar> yeah I am
<nox-Hand> Anyone know of a CD ripper?
<magnetron> !noroot | FruitieX
<ubotu> FruitieX: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you.
<jerbull88> ubotu, what a watch dog
<MilitantPotato> Night
<hexstar> er actually remember they banned me toresbe?
<hexstar> because of that russian hosting debate... :(
<FruitieX> whoopsie :] 
<toresbe> Ah yes.
<hexstar> yeah...got everyone upset...yikes!
<magnetron> nox-Hand: sound juicer, which is bundled with ubuntu, can rip cd:s
<toresbe> I seem to recall you starting off your membership by discussing something completely unrelated, too, then arguing with the admin when he told you to stop.
<hexstar> and then the admin threatened to call my isp and use his isp running powers to get my account cancelled
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magnetron> hexstar: the ban list got purged a week ago.
<nox-Hand> magnetron: Just noticed xD
<nox-Hand> THanks though
<hexstar> that's interesting...I'm not gong back after how the admin threatened me tho
<jombee> I have conky running on my laptop with i810 chipset... it runs fine but blinks
<Tixer> I have a server running FF, which I admin over VNC, For some reason, the max res over VNC is 640x, how do I make it bigger?
<Slart> Tixer: I think you can set it when you start the vnc server
<MajorPayne> FF?
<Tixer> Feisty
<jussi01> Tixer: which vincserver program are you using?
<carter> That's what I was about to ask jussi01
<Tixer> Remote-Desktop, whatever's standard in Ubuntu
<Slart> Tixer: there is a -geometry switch afaik
<Tixer> it's not that VNC is limiting the res
<MajorPayne> Tixer: Or you can use ssh with -X.
<Tixer> it's that ubuntu won't let me pick a res higher than 640
<MajorPayne> Tixer: That will just forward a lone window.
<Tixer> when I had a monitor connected, max res was 1280
<jussi01> Tixer: man remote-desktop
<hexstar> the threat...
<hexstar> One thing you might want to be aware of... Running the classiccmp list is a
<hexstar> hobby for me. In my day job, I own an ISP. I will be calling your ISP's
<hexstar> network admin/abuse group today and discussing your fraud and net abuse.
<hexstar> They may cancel your internet access immediately - I don't know what their
<hexstar> policy is, yet. For most any ISP fraud and/or abuse constitutes a violation
<hexstar> of their AUP (Acceptable Use Policy). Usually one ISP is helpful to another
<hexstar> out of professional courtesy for people who cause fraud & abuse like you.
<hexstar> But if they aren't able to help, then I will be contacting your parents both
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hexstar> via registered mail and via telephone to make sure they are aware of the
<hexstar> problem you are causing. Hopefully they will do the responsible thing and
<hexstar> remove your internet access.
<hexstar> Classiccmp Management
<hexstar> Jay West
<hexstar> jwest@classiccmp.org
<hexstar> sorry, didn't mean for it to do multiple lines like that
<jussi01> hexstar: try to use pastebin in future
<hexstar> ok sorry
<PhysicX> whats is site posting code?
<hexstar> ?
<MajorPayne> !paste | PhysicX
<ubotu> PhysicX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PhysicX> thanks
<varron> how does the packaging of ubuntu compared with debian? is fiesty fawn comparable to debian 'stable'? what would be comparable to debian 'testing'?
<jombee> closer to testing
<MajorPayne> I think Ubuntu is based off Debian unstable?
<hexstar> but it's still damn stable
<hexstar> :)
<jombee> but my ubuntu box is just as stable as my debian ever was
<PhysicX> How to change policy from 800Mhz to 2Ghz ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30415/
<gordonjcp> MajorPayne: not really
<hexstar> physicx? are you looking to overclock?
<varron> which is the released version of ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> MajorPayne: also, "unstable" in this case means "subject to change", not "unreliable"
<MajorPayne> gordonjcp: I thought they based it off unstable but just chose core packages to make sure was stable before each releace.
<jussi01> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<gordonjcp> MajorPayne: sometihng along those lines
<MajorPayne> gordonjcp: I did not mean that Ubuntu is unstable.
<PhysicX> hexstar: no, i just want that cpu step up then its starts using CPU more.
<varron> fiesty fawn is a released version?
<jerbull88> ubuntu is based of debian unstable(sid) which unstable means that it changes and thats causing an issue with compaitbility because ubuntu is constatnyl getting less compatible with debian stable(sarge)
<Tixer> none of the things work
<Tixer> man remote-desktop is fail
<hexstar> tixer, can you paste the output when you do man remote-desktop please?
<MajorPayne> Tixer: If it is a server you are running there is no real need to use VNC.  Use ssh.
<jombee> physicx are you on a laptop with a variable proc?
<Tixer> I prefer to use both
<MajorPayne> Tixer: A X server will just slow down your server.
<varron> how can something be call a software release if it is still changing?
<Tixer> Not all apps on my server can use SSH
<jussi01> !feisty | varron
<ubotu> varron: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<hexstar> tixer: use webmin as the "gui", much better
<PhysicX> jombee: yeah
<Tixer> linkplz?
<MajorPayne> varron: Fiesty Fawn is not changing.
<hexstar> webmin.com
<Tixer> that doesn't help
<jerbull88> ff is not changng just many of the packages
<varron> but fiesty fawn is based on debian's 'unstable', which is changing.
<MajorPayne> varron: But Fiesty Fawn is based off a snapshot of a changing distro (Debian stable0.
<Tixer> I can already do that stuff over SSH
<hexstar> well, I suggest it as a good not so cpu intensive alternative to x
<MajorPayne> jerbull88: Isn't the updates just security related?
<Tixer> it's other programs
<jerbull88> no
<hexstar> you shouldn't be running gui apps on a server
<jombee> physicx I use k on my laptop let me find out what the name of the app is
<varron> MajorPayne, debian stable is a release.
<joeu__> hi
<MajorPayne> jerbull88: Are you sure?  When Ubuntu makes a releace I thought they only include security, maybe some bug fixes
<Tixer> hexstar: I also should be using a real cooling solution to cool a server, and not Q-Tips
<PhysicX> jombee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30415/
<jerbull88> they cover a broad range of packages to fix bugs
<Tixer> >.<
<PhysicX> soryr
<MajorPayne> varron: So is FF.
<hexstar> majorpayne: aren't some feature additions?
<PhysicX> jombee: cpufrequtils
<hexstar> tixer: lol
<SoulPropagation> hexstar: What was that about the isp fraud?
<Tixer> my thing doesn't get that much load
<hexstar> soul: the threat I got from the cctalk admin after he banned me
<MajorPayne> hexstar: I don't think.  Not between releaces.  But I could be wrong.
<Tixer> so it doesn't matter
<joeu__> some people have problem with the new version of firefox? (2.0.0.5)
<varron> MajorPayne, so fiesty fawn is assumed not to change besides any secuirty updates?
<jussi01> hexstar: MajorPayneis correct, the only fixes released are security ones on ff
<MajorPayne> varron: And bug fixes, as far as I know.
<hexstar> he said "fraud" because I did sign up under a different name to try and just continue getting posts...I slipped though and sent a post in and that tipped him off
<Tixer> so how can I force the resolution to higher
<jombee>  there is an app that you can dock to make it slow fast or dynamic
<joeu__> since i update firefox, i cant access to the web
<jerbull88> varron, the core of ff will not change until the next release
<hexstar> jussi01: oh you're talking about ff
<hexstar> thought you were talking about in general
<bullgard4> How is a 'launcher' defined? Is it a function (see  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/84973/0/print/)? Is it a data structure? Is it an executable file (see Ubuntu dialog 'Create Launcher')?
<jussi01> hexstar: yes - ff - feisty fawn
<hexstar> ok lol
<SoulPropagation> magnetron: I have a site license for Enterprise, think I can do whatever I want with it =P
<jussi01> hexstar: so the current release
<hexstar> indeed
<hexstar> what's the next release called?
<varron> in that case, 'fiesty fawn' is stable. in that case which is  'testing' in ubuntu?
<MajorPayne> varron: Gutsy Gibbon.
<varron> ok, thks.
<jerbull88> major, r u serious, thats the new release?
<hexstar> ah gutsy is the next ubuntu release?
<mwe> right
<hexstar> cool
<jussi01> hexstar: yes
<jussi01> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jerbull88> whats a gibbon
<hexstar> lol
<jussi01> jerbull88: monkey
<SoulPropagation> scotty: no problem btw
<MajorPayne> jerbull88: That's the next one.
<gordonjcp> hexstar: well not so much fraud, as the way you constantly advocated software piracy on the list
<osfameron> a small ape in the family Hylobatidae
<jerbull88> i like feistys name so much better
<SoulPropagation> scotty: just try to help someone else with the problem someday =D
<jombee> I can't find it
<MajorPayne> I just call it 7.10.
<hexstar> gordonjcp: see, the russian comment wasn't meant to advocate piracy but everyone took it as such
<jerbull88> osfameron, way to go crocodile hunter
<jussi01> anyway, we need to get back on topic here. who has support questions
<SoulPropagation> hexstar: What was the comment anyway
<scotty> SoulPropagation: Will do :D
<jussi01> ?
<MajorPayne> Etch is the only releace that I call by it's name.  And that's because it will not change for a long long time.
<PhysicX> anyone use cpufrequtils to control CPU SPEED
<gordonjcp> hexstar: a comment which boiled down to "let's upload lots of copyrighted material to a server in Russia"
<hexstar> SoulPropagation: I said "Why not host in russia? That way we won't have to worry about copyrights?"
<jussi01> !offtopic | hexstar SoulPropagation
<ubotu> hexstar SoulPropagation: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NETWizz> Knock Knock
<gordonjcp> hexstar: this is offtopic, anyway
<hexstar> The discussion was about doing a vintage software archive, my comment was intended to be such that since some old software has copyrights still we could archive it all publicly without having to worry about the copyrights. I wouldn't think of it as pirating as the software is only used by a minority of people and is 99% of the time abandoned by the creator who may not even exist anymore
<hexstar> It would merely be a safety measure to something that shouldn't be a issue anyways
<osfameron> how do I get mutt to use my email address in From and Reply-To?
<jussi01> hexstar: please go to off topic
<hexstar> k
<NETWizz> Knock Knock
<osfameron> I've set "from", "envelope_from" and "hidden_host"...
<osfameron> (cargo culted from someone else's muttrc, but I'm still seeing   osfameron@myhostname  as the from and reply-to address...)
<MajorPayne> osfameron: try use_from="yes"
<hexstar> are you in offtopic gordonjcp?
<osfameron> MajorPayne: ah, ok - I wondered about that, but man muttrc suggested it was the default... I'll try!
<MajorPayne> envelope_from should be set to yes and from should be your email.
<nahema> enybudy konw if sony vaio laptops suport ubunut 7.04?
<jussi01> nahema: some do
<nahema> i am interesed in ar series
<jerbull88> jussi, why wouldnt they?
<jussi01> !hardware | nahema
<ubotu> nahema: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hexstar> gordonjcp?
<MajorPayne> osfameron: I am just looking at my .muttrc.  I hope that works for you (That's what I have).
<jerbull88> bios?
<hexstar> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nahema> thanks all
<osfameron> MajorPayne: yes!  that seems to work
<jussi01> jerbull88: somehardware just doesnt work, some is an absolute pain.
<majorjrk> iam just wondering, why cant ndiswrapper work for other then wifi cards, like webcams etc ?
<hexstar> because ndiswrapper is only for wifi drivers
<jerbull88> just curious
<MajorPayne> osfameron: Good.
<osfameron> MajorPayne: I also had 'set envelope_from' instead of 'set envelope_from="yes"', maybe that was from a different version of config... seems fine with that change and the use_from
<majorjrk> hexstar: thanks for stating the obvious
<hexstar> huh?
<hexstar> oh
<hexstar> well that's the reason why
<SoulPropagation> Why am I banned from #-offtopic? Never even been there
<thebigham> i need help =(
<majorjrk> thats not what i asked, and that not the reason why
<hexstar> lol
<MajorPayne> osfameron: If I remember corretly "set envelope_from="yes"" is the same as "set envelope_from".  The same as unset and no.
<thebigham> it says i ahve broken dependencies
<thebigham> and i cant install anything
<jussi01> SoulPropagation: jump into #ubuntu-ops and ask
<osfameron> now if only I could work out how to get offlineimap to talk to fastmail.fm without crashing out, then I could go through the "fun" of setting up different accounts with the same address..
<majorjrk> i mean, is it impossible or to hard to develop something that can use window driver for webcam like ndiswrapper work for wifi...
<jussi01> thebigham: sudo apt-get install -f
<hexstar> SoulPropagation: you probably have a dhcp assigned ip and your ip was banned from abuse by some other user
<krinns> any one works on 3ware utility
<sniff_> how to setup pre-up
<krinns> command line
<MajorPayne> osfameron: Ahh, I can't help you there.  Maybe #mutt may help.
<osfameron> MajorPayne: yeah, that's waht I'd guessed.  In which case it's only the "use_from" setting that was missing (and the manual is then maybe incorrect?  or perhaps a system wide config somewhere disabled it?)
<ExiledSoldier> I have a HDD with Windows and a HDD with Ubuntu and want to know how to be able to choose which OS to boot on startup.
<jussi01> !grub | ExiledSoldier
<ubotu> ExiledSoldier: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<osfameron> MajorPayne: oh, good idea, ta!
<MajorPayne> osfameron: Not sure, you can check your /etc/Muttrc
<thebigham> jussi01: it says unable to lock the download directory
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  someone there
<hexstar> hi
<thebigham> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MajorPayne> osfameron: I am not Mutt expert.  I got it to do what I wanted it to do and I didn't touch it since.
<piti> Hi everyone. I'd like to know if video acceleration is enabled or not with the (official) java plugin for firefox (libjavaplugin_oji.so)
<hexstar> thebigham, you have to do sudo
<osfameron> MajorPayne: yeah, that's my philosophy too :-)
<sniff_> how to setup pre-up
<jerbull88> exiled, normally when i do a dual boot it is on the same hard drive with different partitions
<ihavenoname>  f
<jussi01> !adeptfix | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hexstar> ihavenoname: what? I don't know how to help you with 'f'
<hexstar> did you mean f***? that's not appropiate for here
<sniff_> how to setup pre-up
<hexstar> what's pre-up?
<hexstar> !pre-up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pre-up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> thebigham: that fix should work for a crashe synaptic also
<thebigham>  beryl-plugins-unsupported-data depends on beryl-plugins-unsupported; however:
<thebigham>   Package beryl-plugins-unsupported is not installed.
<thebigham> dpkg: error processing beryl-plugins-unsupported-data (--configure):
<thebigham>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<thebigham> Errors were encountered while processing:
<thebigham>  beryl-plugins-unsupported-data
<hexstar> use pastebin
<Myrtti> thebigham: thank you for using pastebin the next time
<Myrtti> !paste | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> thebigham: #ubuntu-efffects for beryl stuff
<thebigham> oh sorry =(
<hexstar> -f
<sniff_> my ubuntu network connection was down, how to up back, and my eth0: no link
<jerbull88> sniff....in english?
* _Johny listenes to [29;52H[Act: 1]  [31;13H[39;49m[m(B - [29;52H[Act: 1]  [31;13H[39;49m[m(B.
<hexstar> sniff: I think you do ifconfig eth0 up
<MajorPayne> sniff_: Are you talking about the scripts that get run as your network comes up?
<hexstar> ifconfig eth0 up
<Sulo_Seppa> Do more people here use kde or gnome?
<hexstar> kde :D
<jerbull88> i use gnome
<jerbull88> some kde apps tho
* MajorPayne hugs Gnome.
<togr> Sulo_Seppa, why?
<tsocks> Sulo_Seppa: KDE Rulezzz.. ;-)
* hexstar hugs kde
<togr> trying to stir up a religious war?
<bullgard4> After a cold boot Ubuntu 7.04 will display my OO.o Database not on workspace 4 but on workspace 1 although I have stored the session with Base on workspace 4. Another Ubuntu 7.04 computer does not make this error but its Ubuntu is no upgrade from 6.10.
<jerbull88> kde seems to be a little unstable
<Myrtti> _Johny: thank you for the info. Please, turn that off.
<Sulo_Seppa> togr: It is very important
<toogodoo> plz see a pastebin entry from toogodoo
<hexstar> kde is more powerful
<toogodoo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30416/
<togr> Sulo_Seppa, why?
<hexstar> he said it's very important
<sniff_> hexstar: also cant, my result eth0: no link
<jerbull88> kde= more features, less reliable gnome=less bells and whistles, more reliable
<allan789> help
<Sulo_Seppa> togr: Because we live in a post-9/11 world where even black people can get jobs. Understood?
<allan789> help please
<togr> hexstar, I saw that.  I was asking why it is important
<hexstar> sniff: that means you have a cable connection loose somewhere, are you sure they're all solid and your router/hubs are up?
<thebigham> noone would help me with my problem in ubuntu-effects
<thebigham> =(
<hexstar> sulo: are you racist?!
<Sulo_Seppa> No
<allan789> help 4 ubunto linux setup
<hexstar> where even black people can get jobs ..
<sauvin> I've had no trouble with KDE reliability, but I HAVE had gnome give me fits.
* hexstar thinks you are :P
<togr> Sulo_Seppa, will knowing the relative numbers of gnome and kde users in this channel help you or anyone else get a job?
<jussi01> allan789: whats the problem?
<Myrtti> please folks, take the offtopic someplace else
<Sulo_Seppa> togr: No, but we may face another terrorist attack
<magnetron> !offtopic | Sulo_Seppa jerbull88 hexstar
<ubotu> Sulo_Seppa jerbull88 hexstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> this channel is for Ubuntu support
<sniff_> MajorPayne: sniff_: Are you talking about the scripts that get run as your network comes up? <-- yes and how tu get normal back
<hexstar> blacks aren't the terrorists, the iraqi's are
<allan789> i have 2 computer
<Myrtti> hexstar: please.
<hexstar> kk
<magnetron> !ops | Sulo_Seppa hexstar
<ubotu> Sulo_Seppa hexstar: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<allan789> ? is how can i connect the 2 of them
<Myrtti> magnetron: too early
<allan789> do i need server?
<togr> Sulo_Seppa, you are very confused
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<sniff_> hexstar: switch are up
<jussi01> !samba | allan789
<ubotu> allan789: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MajorPayne> sniff_: I am not sure.  Been a long time sinse I done that.  I was just wondering if that is what your question was about.
<Amaranth> Sulo_Seppa: #politics
<hexstar> kicking isn't nice :P
<jussi01> hexstar: well play by the rules then
<hexstar> kk sorry, I said I was sorry
<hexstar> and then stopped
<allan789> no i mean ubunto to ubunto what is the proper installation to communicate my computer
<sauvin> Allan, I'm on cable Internet, therefore cable modem. I bought a four-port router, and that's how I connect my computers.
<Sulo_Seppa> Is awn in the repos?
<allan789> i have 2 units
<hexstar> allan789: install a nic, connect it to a hub or router
<jussi01> !info awn
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<thebigham> how can i unlock locked files
<jerbull88> allan, crossover cable
<hexstar> you can also use a crossover cable to connect them directly using two nics
<magnetron> allan789: do you have network cards connected?
<jussi01> Sulo_Seppa: I think it will be in gutsy
<MajorPayne> allan789: Do you mean crossover?
<allan789> i have router and hub
<hexstar> but then you have to manually assign ips
<MajorPayne> allan789: Like internet connection sharing.
<MajorPayne> allan789: Then do you mean how can you trasfer files?
<hexstar> allan789: ok use router, take modem with cable and put in wan port, put others in other ports...and you're done
<toogodoo> lol
<jerbull88> yay
<hexstar> no need for a hub
<allan789> k how can i share my files to another computer like in windows
<sauvin> Configure the computers for DHCP for maximum hands-off convenience.
<MajorPayne> allan789: If you want to know how how to transfer files try this: scp filenameToSend user@host:/directory/to/put/file
<jerbull88> samba
<jussi01> thebigham: did you try the command i gave you earlier?
<hexstar> allan789: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304040
<sauvin> Samba, I've heard isn't a no-brainer for configuring.
<MajorPayne> NFS can be easy.
<jussi01> !samba | allan789
<ubotu> allan789: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MajorPayne> Don't use samba unless you have Windows.
<jerbull88> theres a youtube video that will walk you through setting up samba
<MajorPayne> jerbull88: No need to use Samba if he has no Windows install.
<magnetron> allan789: you don't need samba
<MajorPayne> I would suggest just using ssh or NFS.
<hexstar> alan789: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<allan789> jussi01 can i talk to u private pls.
<MajorPayne> hexstar: Don't need samba, no Windows install.
<kursed> i am an extremely new user to ubuntu (never used linux or any other OS apart from windows before) and need answers to a few basic questions. Would it be possible for anyone of you to help me out?
<hexstar> oh
<MajorPayne> !ask | kursed
<ubotu> kursed: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jussi01> allan789: no, I dont do private, ask here so everyone can benefit
<allan789> k
<sauvin> Kursed, it would be possible to ask.
<hexstar> allan789: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4880
<kursed> i wanted to know as to how can i log into my administrator account (/root)?
<allan789> k this s wat im doing in my 2 computers
<hexstar> ok this is a test of the emergency broadcast system
<jerbull88> imn not touching root again
<KaOS-bEat> hi all, when i booted my feisty this morning, it stopped after mountng the root disk and telling me there was no /sbin/init  :-(
<MajorPayne> !sudo | kursed
<ubotu> kursed: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<magnetron> allan789: right click a folder and choose "share". when it ask for "samba" or "nfs", chooose nfs
<jerbull88> i got in trouble last time
<KaOS-bEat> I cannot even chroot into my old system
<allan789> do i need setup or install my 1st units as server?
<KaOS-bEat> but the disk mounts fine
<hexstar> kaos: sounds like you hosed your system
<KaOS-bEat> hextar: it does
<KaOS-bEat> but... can I fix it???
<hexstar> backup your home directories and config files and do a reinstall
<magnetron> allan789: any ubuntu pc can act as server, no need for the server cd
* sauvin is frankly amazed how much faster ubuntu is than $other_distro
<KaOS-bEat> ok... you really think that's my only option
<MajorPayne> KaOS-bEat: It doesn't sound good.
<hexstar> well someone else might know of a way to replace the init script but I don't think that's easily doable
<allan789> so i setup my 2 units just like an ordinary setup
<hexstar> infact there probably is more then just the script that's broken
<jussi01> allan789: yes
<KaOS-bEat> can't I just copy /sbin and /bin from an feisty install CD?
<magnetron> KaOS-bEat: there are the fsck command, it may be able to repair the disk
<hexstar> KaOS-bEat: you could try, no garuntees though
<KaOS-bEat> magnetron: I already did that, it just says CLEAN
<KaOS-bEat> well, I'm downloading the iso right ow
<hexstar> ok, keep us updated :)
<magnetron> KaOS-bEat: did you remove any files last time? as root?
<jerbull88> :)
<KaOS-bEat> it is great though that I can just pop in the dapper iso and ask for help on IRC!
<allan789> magneton: in my another pc how can i browse the share folder
<KaOS-bEat> magnetron:  power outage
<hexstar> I remember as a kid when my win 95 machine ran out of disk space...I deleted io.sys...XD
<KaOS-bEat> so te disk was prolly not ok
<hexstar> that was fun :P
<jerbull88> hahaha
<kursed> thanks a lot for that link, how can i mount ISOs in ubunto? I've tried a couple of scripts but 1. my directory doesn't seem to have a scripts folder, 2. it doesnt let me copy scripts to bin folder saying that i do not enjoy sufficient privilidges
<KaOS-bEat> wel I have 9Gb free space left, W95 would crash on that fact alone (too much free space)
<MajorPayne> kursed: Try ./scriptName
<hexstar> kursed: http://steinsoft.net/index.php?site=Programming/Articles/linux-mountiso
<berent>  there is a x64 vista dvd on bittorent.com as a beta release. does it have any problems
<sauvin> Hexstar, I had a friend who'd bought and installed Stacker (bad old DOS days), and then went snooping around with Norton Commander, noticed a STACVOL.000 file that ate most of his disk, and deleted it. He had all KINDS of things to say about not being able to use his computer after that, none of it repeatable in polite company.
<hexstar> berent: x64 linux support is not good
<hexstar> use x86
<furball> hello
<hexstar> sauvin: LOL
<Slart> berent: vista dvd?
<furball> exit
<kursed> thanks very much!
<berent> Slart: yes . i just wanted to have dual boot for photoshop and things like that.
<hexstar> I remember another 95 machine I had, I updated IE to something like 5 so the quick start icons in the left appeared...nothing opened anymore as explorer always faulted...
<hexstar> kursed: np :)
<Slart> berent: ah.. better ask some vista-people if it's any good then =)
<MajorPayne> When I had Windows 95 I upgraded to Win 98 and borked my system.
<KaOS-bEat> ok, so backing up my homedir...
<berent> Slart: don't get offensive .
<MajorPayne> Wasn't long after that I tried Linux.
<hexstar> haha
<hexstar> don't get me started on ME XD
<jerbull88> NT
<hexstar> my god they must've literally copied verbatum nt code right into 98 code and compiled it
<Slart> berent: I'm not.. people in here usually don't like vista very much.. you might get better answers with.. ahem.. a more "vista friendly" crowd
<jerbull88> i hated my old nt
<hexstar> nt and 2k are the best os's M$ ever made imo
<MajorPayne> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<magnetron> !offtopic | jerbull88 hexstar
<hexstar> xp is me reborn, except it's done right
<ubotu> jerbull88 hexstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kursed> when i open the terminal , does it matter if the prompt is ~$ or ~#?
<berent> Slart: I am on ubuntu itself .but how do i run photoshop on it?
<hexstar> oh oops...I went OT again sorry
<MajorPayne> kursed: # means you have root privilages.  $ means norml user.
<jerbull88> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<magnetron> hexstar: you are pushing it
<kursed> got it!
<hexstar> sorry
<jerbull88> thats funny
<Slart> berent: you can't.. not as far as I know.. I don't think gimp is a suitable replacement if you're going to use it in any advanced manner
<magnetron> hexstar: don't be sorry, just stop it
<hexstar> ok
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<ari_stress> strange...., linus hasn't tried debian: http://www.oneopensource.it/interview-linus-torvalds/
<hexstar> lol
<jerbull88> why does my computer not physically power down after i go throught the shutdown process
<Slart> berent: there is a "make gimp look like photoshop"-patch.. but I think it's just superficial.. haven't tried it myself though so don't take my word for it
<jerbull88> i hear the hdd turn off but the power light stays on
<hexstar> jerbull: bios is probably too old
<jerbull88> i figured that
<hexstar> try flashing a newer one
<jerbull88> acpi
<rohan> what is the name of hte program which is a GUI frontend to gconf ?
<jerbull88> how do u flash the bios
<tarzeau> jerbull88: using flashrom
<magnetron> rohan: gconf-editor
<rohan> magnetron: thanks :)
<jerbull88> tarz, enlighten me
<hexstar> your pc maker usually provides those tools for you jerbull88
<tarzeau> jerbull88: packages.debian.org/flashrom
<rohan> jerbull88: most pc manufacturers provide tools only for windows .. check it out
<Ademan> what's the name of the default image viewer in GNOME?
<Ademan> like the project name
<Jordan_U> jerbull88, Eye of Gnome I think
<hexstar> well, what it usually is is a flashing app and rom that runs in dos, just make a dos bootdisk and put the flash app and rom on the disk and go
<Slart> jerbull88: I just updated my asus bios.. I had to get a freedos boot disk to do the upgrade from.. but it worked
<Jordan_U> Ademan, , Eye of Gnome I think
<hexstar> that's right
<Jordan_U> jerbull88, Sorry, wrong nick on that last comment
<Ademan> Jordan_U: thought so, but someone told me otherwise
<hexstar> (slart)
<Ademan> whoa, did someone ask the same question like right above me? lol
<jerbull88> does it just read like a startup disk and flash from there
<hexstar> well it boots to the A:\> prompt and then you type in the name of the flash executable, press enter and follow the prompts
<jerbull88> keewl
<Houdini_User> hello
<hexstar> yep
<hexstar> so find out who made your pc, go to their website...go to the support section and look for the drivers it should be there
<Jordan_U> !hi | Houdini_User
<ubotu> Houdini_User: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kursed> i am reading the link about getting root privildges but i just dont get it...isn't there like a simple command. entering which i can get root privilidges for a while?
<Slart> switch "made your pc" for "made your motherboard"
<Jordan_U> kursed, sudo
<kursed> k
<hexstar> well you could do that, most pc makers update the bios with their own splash screen and such tho
<hexstar> and then release the updates through their website
<Slart> kursed: sudo will only ask for the password the first time... then you can use it without password for some period of time.. 5 minutes perhaps?
<hexstar> If you use the mobo's own bios you may void your warranty
<Jordan_U> kursed, Just use sudo <command> or for GUI apps gksudo <command> and they will run as root
<kursed> ok
<Slart> hexstar: ah.. true.. disregard the motherboard thing
<kursed> lemme try it :)
<hexstar> Although the mobo makers bios usually is better because it isn't crippled
<hexstar> but still, it's safer to go with the pc makers releases
<berent> i have a 64 bit amd now and i have a generic and x86 versions of ubuntu . The generic runs properly but i want to know if x86 version runs also
<orbisvicis> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<hexstar> x86 should run fine
<Houdini_User> anyone know if nero linux 3 will work with ubuntu?
<jayde_drag0n> running ubuntu feisty live cd can someone please help me re-install grub?
<hexstar> 64bit processors are x86 backwards compatible
<Jordan_U> berent, You could try the liveCD, 64 bit can be hard if you use anything proprietary, either should work on your comp though
<Jordan_U> !grub | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hexstar> [:)
<JoshHendo> Does anyone know how to speed up FTP upload speeds? I am using gFTP at the moment and the speeds are extremely slow.
<hexstar> you can't, your isp controls that
<berent> Jordan_U : do u mean 64 bit supports 32 bit version also?
<hexstar> JoshHendo: you can check with your isp to see if they have a higher bandwidth package though
<Jordan_U> berent, I am not quite sure what you mean
<kursed> ok the command is working now but the issue of mouting iso still remains, when i enter the command given in the link provided to me above, it says; no such file or directory?
<ExiledSoldier> I just tried to use grub to choose between OS's on different HDD's for the first time and I got a 'diskette drive 0' error.  can anyone help me.
<sauvin> I hear torrents are faster.
<Jordan_U> berent, You can run 32 bit apps in 64 bit Ubuntu but it takes some work
<hexstar> JoshHendo: see if you can get verizon fios, they offer the best upload speeds at very affordable prices
<Slart> JoshHendo: how bad is extremely low? 2kb/s? worse?
<JoshHendo> I am able to upload fine under Windows though, and anything else that requires uploading is fine
<hexstar> kursed: I assume you're typing in the /mnt part exactly as the site says?
<jayde_drag0n> i'm following the directions on ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351    and its not working for me...  the first step gave me an error.. the second step i get to the part of  sudo mount -t /dev/sda6 /mnt/root.... but sda6 is incorrect and i don't know what ii'm supposed to put there per my system
<kursed> yep
<hexstar> you need to make the dir first
<hexstar> mkdir /dir/dir
<JoshHendo> Slart, worse, if it does upload a file, it will have "Transfer Stalled" for ages
<berent> Jordan_U : how do i know if i am running 32 bit of ubuntu or 64 bit since i am on generic
<Slart> JoshHendo: doesn't sound like a ISP problem.. probably something else
<Jordan_U> berent, the generic kernel is 32 bit
<KaOS-bEat> berent: , I did that (32bit apps on my 64bit ubuntu, you need dchroot, and some scripts, and lots of hd-space, because you need to install 32bit libs as well
<JoshHendo> I have heard that an encrypted wireless connection slows it down, which I do have, is that true?
<hexstar> JoshHendo: that won't happen unless your computer is ancient
<JoshHendo> ok
<hexstar> e.g. 75mhz or slower
<levander`> JoshHendo: the encrypted file might be a little bigger than the unencrypted file
<KaOS-bEat> well about to leave reboot and reinstall bye all
<berent> Jordan_U: is it? then it has some extensions to work as 64 bit. not a hardcore 64 kernel?
<hexstar> ok later KaOS-bEat
<JoshHendo> Ok
<kursed> got it. hex can you tell me what does the following error mean? E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<JoshHendo> Same problem as on this thread, though it doesn't seem to have a solution, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418165
<BamBam> i'm looking for the answers to a study book called: wirelss communications & networks --- by william stallings second edition
<BamBam> does anyone know where can i find it ?
<hexstar> kursed: you got that when doing the mount command?
<berent> KaOS:bEat: which version are you running. just tell me what u get when u do uname -r
<kursed> nope, when installing a package
<ExiledSoldier> I just tried to use grub to choose between OS's on different HDD's for the first time and I got a 'diskette drive 0' error.  anyone know whats wrong?
<levander> BamBam: you tried Amazon?  Abebooks?
<Jordan_U> berent, No there is a 32 bit and 64 bit version of Ubuntu, you are running the 32 bit version, the 64 bit version uses a 64 bit kernel and programs
<levander> BamBam: Contact the publisher.
<kursed> rather every package that i install i am getting this error.
<hexstar> oh...try doing a apt-get install system-config-cluster and see if that package installs ok and then try again kursed
<kursed> the install is just fine
<kursed> the program works
<kursed> but it does give me this error.
<BamBam> levander: the publisher only gives it to lecturers
<levander> ExiledSoldier: sounds like grub didn't recognize the disk's boot image it was supposed to load
<kursed> at the time of installation
<levander> BamBam: tell him you're a lecturer
<Jordan_U> kursed, Can you pastebin the error it gives?
<hexstar> yeah, do a apt-get install system-config-cluster and see if that installs ok
<levander> BamBam: it's called social engineering
<BamBam> levander: but there must be copies of it on the net
<Houdini_User> someone said...to run windows app in ubuntu (like world of warcraft)...I need Wine...can anyone point me in the right direction for that?
<BamBam> levander: :)
<ExiledSoldier> levander: how can I fix it?
<kursed> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<kursed> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kursed> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<berent> Jordan_U: yes .that's why the speed of booting kernel hasn't changed even when my ram and processor has gone 4 times higher
<levander> BamBam: check piratesbay.org and emule (amule under Linux)
<Jordan_U> !appdb | Houdini_User
<ubotu> Houdini_User: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Houdini_User> cool..thanks
<hexstar> kursed...hmm not sure
<BamBam> levander: ok 10x , just thougth it may be easier to check here first
<hexstar> never encountered that before
<levander> ExiledSoldier: grub is one of those pains that people only look into once in a while, think you need to read the docs, easiest docs would probably be a step-by-step re-installing on Ubuntu.  Check wiki.ubuntu.com.
<hexstar> sorry
<kursed> np
<kursed> :D
<kursed> thanks a lot for the help though
<Jordan_U> berent, I don't think that the reason for that is that you aren't using 64 bit, more likely the bottleneck at boot is IO
<hexstar> kursed: np
<Houdini_User> is wine something difficult to configure?
<hexstar> kursed: try apt-get -f
<berent> Jordan_U: IO ? what IO when you boot?
<hexstar> oops I meant apt-get install -f
<Jordan_U> Houdini_User, It depends, if the application you are trying to use works then there is no config needed, if not it can require a little or a lot of hacking depending
<ExiledSoldier> levander: I didn't have my Windows HDD plugged in when I installed Ubuntu, could this be the problem?
<amaina> ok just like this how can find the share folder
<jayde_drag0n> look really... not helping me i don't knwo what i'm doing.. and what i'm typing is obviously not working.. its just giving me an informational output
<levander> ExiledSoldier: Do you get that disk error after you select to boot Windows, or before any option is given on what to boot?
<amaina> my os is ubunto
<berkes> what tool or app is used to create the fstab file (and associcated hibernate storage places etc) on install of kubuntu?
<amaina> then my client is ubunto to
<levander> ExiledSoldier: is your computer recognizing both hard drives?  (can check in the BIOS)
<hexstar> *ubuntu
<hexstar> exiledsoldier: check hd jumpers
<kursed> Reading package lists... Done
<kursed> Building dependency tree
<kursed> Reading state information... Done
<kursed> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kursed> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<kursed> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kursed> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Jordan_U> !paste | kursed
<ubotu> kursed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hexstar> you have to do su before
<levander> berkes: fstab is pretty simple, they probably just have a very quickie app that generates it
<amaina> help plesase
<hexstar> su apt-get install -f
<ExiledSoldier> levander: before grub loads.  I'll check BIOS to see if it recognizes.
<kursed> sorry!
<Houdini_User> sometimes...this chat is a little too fast to keep up with :)
<berent> !pastebin > kursed
<Jordan_U> kursed, Close synaptic
<hexstar> kursed: su apt-get install -f
<levander> kursed: that means you're doing something with apt somewhere else, you can't access the apt repositories twice at the same time
<Jordan_U> hexstar, Ubuntu uses sudo
<berkes> levander: it is *supposed* to be simple, yes. But these friggin UUIDs make it a hell to fix manually :)
<amaina> help
<berent> Jordan_U: IO ? what IO when you boot?
<levander> hexstar: Why did you start using su instead of sudo?
<amaina> i am new in ubunto
<Jordan_U> berent, Reading from the drive
<VSpike> What mechanism provides a drop down history of text in fields in firefox?  Is that part of firefox, or part of gnome?
<berkes> somehow the last changes in (k)ubuntu switched between sda and hda (No hardware changed!)
<amaina> my problem is how can i share my files
<levander> berent: vol_id is the command that tells you the UUID of a drive
<hexstar> I've always used su, sudo is fine too though either works
<ExiledSoldier> hexstar: jumpers was what I thought, unfortunately I can't see them and need to wait till tomorrow to remove the HDD.
<amaina> what im gonna do ples. help
<hexstar> usually
<VSpike> And more importantly, how do i clear it or disable it
<Jordan_U> !uuid | berkes
<ubotu> berkes: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hexstar> ExiledSoldier: ah
<amaina> i have 2 units
<jayde_drag0n> please i've been at this for over 30 hrs now.. with people ignoring me everytime i tell them.. sorry i don't understand you... can someone please just help me?? i know that this is simple to you.. but to me i'm ready to either cry or throw it out the window
<amaina> d os of them is ubunto with gui
<berent> Jordan_U:  so you mean i have to upgrade hard disk!
<hexstar> lol...jayde_drag0n if you don't want it just mail it to me :D
<amaina> hey help me pls.
<Bane> Hello I am new to ubuntu, I have Windows XP installed on C: and all the rest of my files installed on D:   how can I install ubuntu without formatting a new partition?
<berkes> Jordan_U: I know the rationale. Have followed all this closely. Still. All I need is a way to easily fix both my ubuntu systems so that they have swap and hibernate when booting :)
<berent> levander : for what is that required?
<Jordan_U> berent, Why is boot speed so important, you should hardly ever need to reboot
<hexstar> bane: you'll need to use something like partition magic to make freespace for ubuntu
<jayde_drag0n> hexsar... i am to take that as... no you'd rather laugh at me than just help me reinstall grub?
<VSpike> jayde_drag0n: what's the quesiton?
<levander> berent: To tell fstab about drives you need the UUID's.  But, I'd really read that link ubotu put out there if I were you.
<berent> Jordan_U:  for my own knowledge
<Jordan_U> berkes, You don't have to use UUID's, you can configure it manually with /dev/whatever
<jayde_drag0n> Vspike... i just need to reinstall grub
<kursed> !ipastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipastebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jayde_drag0n> and i don't understand these commands to figure out what to type where
<hexstar> jayde_drag0n: no, not laughing at you just trying to have some fun...get rid of the stress :)
<berkes> Jordan_U: thats what I did. Being stubborn and all.
<kursed> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VSpike> jayde_drag0n: reinstall in what sense... what is the problem?
<berkes> however, ubuntu would break my disks on upgrade then.
<berent> levander: i think you were answering berkes . not me
<Bane> hexstar: does partition magic come with magic iso? i know ive seen it somewhere before
<jayde_drag0n> i'm sorry hexsar.. i really am about to cry i'm so frustrated... irts really none of you guyss fault... i'm just upset
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0  gives you (complete) step by step instructions
<levander> berkes: see my last answer to berent
<hexstar> no, it's a seperate product
<jayde_drag0n> flannel
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: unlike the hit and miss of the forums
<jayde_drag0n> i know.. i'm rthere
<hexstar> bane: no it's a seperate product
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: do you have a specific question then?  What are you having trouble figuring out?
<jayde_drag0n> but i domn'?t know wjhat hda hdf hdg to type!!!
<levander> jayde_drag0n: if you're that upset, forget about it, take a break, it's too detailed of work to do when you're ticked
<Bane> thanks hexstar
<jayde_drag0n> \iu can;'t fighure it out\
<berkes> levander: is blkid used to create the data in fstab on install?
<Jordan_U> jayde_drag0n, Have you tried following the instructions on the wiki?
<hexstar> bane: np
<Bane> when i update drivers on ubuntu, and im booting from the cd.. it doesnt save it does it
<jayde_drag0n> i am following the instructions
<levander> berkes: I haven't seen the code, but I'd bet it is.
<jayde_drag0n> but i can't figure out my output to know which ... hda.. hdg.. hdf.. hd1
<jayde_drag0n> to type
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: The first instruction you see on that page explains/walks you through determining it.
<levander> berkes: Oh, not all the data probably.  But, it's probably used as part of the data gathering process.
<jayde_drag0n> i got it wrong
<Jordan_U> Bane, No, but you can chroot into your system if you need to update it from the liveCD
<kursed> hex - su didn't work so had to use sudo... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30417/
<jayde_drag0n> i'm obviously that stupid.. i thought it was hda
<jayde_drag0n> but that says ntfs
<hexstar> jayde_drag0n: you can use pdisk
<jayde_drag0n> not my linux install
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: Right.  Which one is ext3?
<hexstar> or kfredisk
<berkes> levander: yea. investigating this now. I would loooove some sort of apt-get reinstall fstab or so
<Jordan_U> jayde_drag0n, The instructions on the wiki tell you how to find what (hd,X) you need
<jayde_drag0n> okay its being laggy gimme a minute to read
<berent> Jordan_U:  for my own knowledge
<Bane> well i try to go to desktop effects, and it says update nvidia driver.. then i restart and it says it again..  i just assumed it didnt save it, is that correct?
<levander> berkes: it's not a complicated file, it's pretty basic as far as UNIX config files go
<Flannel> Bane: restart X, (ctrl-alt-backspace) not the whole system
<berkes> levander: yea. however, the issue is mainly the associated hibernate and wakeup settings.
<jayde_drag0n> whats the ubuntu paste thingy i'll paste what i'm looking at
<Flannel> !paste | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hexstar> jayde_drag0n: pastebin.com
<Bane> thanks flannel
<levander> berkes: There are lots of problems with power management in Linux.  I just turned it off and said screw it.  Good luck if you decide to brave that.
<thebigham> i have just reinstalled beryl and along with emerald, but for some reason when i click on a theme on emerald, it doesnt work.
<thebigham> can anyone help?
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jordan_U> Bane, Note that if you run the installer from the LiveCD while using the nvidia drivers it won't configure X correctly on the install
<levander> berkes: I'd be doing some bug searches on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu to get that working
<hexstar> thebigham: I never got themes to work either :(
<thebigham> i have asked this question on beryl and the ubuntu-effects channel, but noone would help =(
<berkes> levander: well, it works fine for me. (IBM to the maxxx) but the problem was fsked UUIDs during hte last two upgrades.
<Jordan_U> thebigham, Try reloading emerald?
<amaina> hey wats up here
<levander> berkes: Cool, if it's worked on your hardware before, you've got much better chance than most.
<thebigham> i think i might have missed something
<hexstar> nothing much amaina, just some geeks :)
<amaina> ? s d procedure by copying files
<berkes> after that I manually added my swap /dev/sda5 to several files. But I't prefer to bring this back in step w. ubuntus uuids
<thebigham> cause the samething happens at the first time, and someone at ubuntu-effects helped me out
* Thursley boils hexstar in a strong blend of coffee
<hexstar> amaina: man cp
<thebigham> but he wasnt there this time =(
<Flannel> !uuid | berkes
<ubotu> berkes: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<amaina> man cp wats that? im new in ubunto
<Oooops> ubotu: bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Oooops, Yes
<berkes> Flannel: thanks, already got that from levander :9
<Oooops> ubotu: google bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> amaina: it tells you how to use cp which is the command used to copy files
<amaina> hexstar ilove u pls. help
<Oooops> ubotu: help cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Oooops> ubotu: weather
<berkes> obuto should learn to not tell the same factoid twice to one user.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !botabuse | Oooops
<ubotu> Oooops: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgthebot ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> what can I use to push files via bluetooth to my cellphone?
<Oooops> how to operate on this bot? Flannel
<hexstar> !dancewithbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dancewithbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jordan_U has a cat on his keyboard
<berkes> Oooops: could you please message the bot in private. this is annoying
<berent> how do we mount an iso with an emulator ?
<Flannel> Oooops: maybe you should check out the webpage it's giving you.  And take it to #ubuntu-bots
<berent> iso
<Oooops> oo
<berent> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Oooops> ok
<levander> What are those funny A char's in ubotu's output?  Those are annoying.
<amaina> buray nindo
<Jordan_U> levander, What do you mean?
<amaina> lapa baga ang ubunto
<amaina> fuck u
<kurse1> hex - how can i copy files from home folder to /bin ?
<hexstar> what is amaina saying?
<kurse1> /name kursed
<levander> Jordan_U: Look at the werid char in ubotu's output just before "sudo mount".
<hexstar> amaina I can't fuck you from my computer, the intenet can't do that yet sorry
<Flannel> !sudo | kurse1
<ubotu> kurse1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jordan_U> kurse1, /nick
<bain> alo all .. is there a way to bootstrap configs for packages during installation or afterwards .. ?
<levander> bain: apt does that automatically
<levander> you don't have to do it yourself
<amaina> oh sory
<Oooops> if anyone here play ET?
<amaina> i mean fuck me im open whahahahah
<bain> levander: how ?
<berent> amaina : what do you want exactly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Oooops> if anyone know whosgaming server
<MajorPayne> !ohmy | Amaranth
<ubotu> Amaranth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hexstar> amaina: uh....lol?
<Flannel> levander: unicode, you apparently aren't UTF enabled currently
<Amaranth> MajorPayne: *cough*
<levander> bain: there are scripts called postinst and preinst included in the debs that are installed, apt just runs those
<berent> hexstar was almost ready
<hexstar> lol
<levander> Flannel: nope, I'm using Emacs.  This is only channel where people are assuming you've got Unicode.
<Oooops> if anyone know whosgaming server or ET or idsoft?
<MajorPayne> Amaranth: Huh?
<bain> levander: yes I know that .. but for instance .. postfix .. I need to do the install and setup the server as sattilite with settings in a script .. witghout user input ...
<PriceChild> Oooops, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hexstar> maybe she likes you MajorPayne :)
<kurse1> i can't seem to use the direct copy command (even with sudo)... so .... what should i be doing?
<PriceChild> MajorPayne, your tab completion went wrong
<Oooops> something about ubuntu. PriceChild
<togr> MajorPayne, you asked Amaranth to be family friendly.  I think you meant amaina
<levander> bain: Look at the Ubuntu "alternate" install CD.  I think that's what you're looking for.  Not sure.
<thebigham> can someone please help me get emerald theme working please
<Jordan_U> kurse1, What is the exact command you are running and what is the error?
<hexstar> what are you trying to copy kurse1?
<MajorPayne> PriceChild: Ohh, Amaranth: yea, sorry, lol.
<levander> bain: Oh wait, you're not setting up the whole server, just a package.
<kurse1> i want to copy two scripts from my home folder to a root folder /scripts
<kurse1> i made the folder
<bain> lancetw: yes ...
<hexstar> ok, what does it say when you try the cp?
<berent> why doen't amd give linux drivers for it's card?
<kurse1> now i need to transfer the scripts there
<levander> bain: Do you want to keep the configuration of the whole machines similar, or just package by package?
<Oooops> if anyone know whosgaming server or ET or idsoft?  some trouble here under ubuntu.
<levander> Oooops: just ask
<zenum> hey, does anyone here have an nvidia 8500 or 8600 graphics card? I am thinking of getting one and just want to know if I can expect to get full 3d support with it in ubuntu?
<bain> lancetw: I need to setup some packages with preset settings .. rather then asking for user input when apt-get installs them ..
<amonkey> firefox locks up on me (about half of hte time) when i close a tab that has flash on it, what direction should i look in to find out why?
<Flannel> Oooops: you might check the forums (ubuntuforums.org) there's a lot of stuff on ET
<Oooops> but seems no one knows.
<zenum> Or is there somewhere on the net which has a list of currently supported graphic cards?
<kurse1> manually (graphically!) it says that i dont enjoy sufficient priviliges so i wanted to know the exact command to transfer files from one folder to another
<hexstar> kurse1: ok whatdoes it say when you try the cp operation?
<Oooops> ok.
<hexstar> oh
<levander> amonkey: Do you have flash installed?
<levander> amonkey: I meant Flash 9 installed?
<hexstar> try "su cp /soruce /dest"
<kurse1> hex  - i dont know the copy command in linux... i guess that's my issue :)
<Jordan_U> zenum, Nvidia provides great drivers ( though intel's are better... )
<kurse1> ok
<hexstar> cp is the command to copy
<amonkey> levander, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<Jordan_U> !bash | kurse1
<ubotu> kurse1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<levander> amonkey: From the Ubuntu repositories you installed that one?
<berent> why doen't amd give linux drivers for it's inbuilt nvidia card?
<bain> levander : I need to setup some packages with preset settings .. rather then asking for user input when apt-get installs them ..
<hexstar> berent: why not try nvidia's drivers?
<levander> berent: Because they don't feel like they'll make enough money doing that.
<Jordan_U> kurse1, That should be a good guide if you want to learn more about how to use the terminal
<amonkey> levander, it's from the repos yeah
<zenum> Jordan_U: so pretty much any nvidia card should work fine with propriety drivers?
<KaOS-bEat> hi all, overwrinting /bin/ sbin didn't work... -> reinstalling
<hexstar> I would assume so zenum
<reed026> I have lost sound in ubuntu, I tried turning up the mic from alsamixer. That didn't work. Then I tried the System -> preferences -> sound to correct that problem, and it did not work neither.
<levander> bain: I don't know of a way to do that.  Why don't you try asking in #debian.  It's less of a basic end-user community in there.
<Jordan_U> zenum, AFIK yes
<PriceChild> zenum, 8***'s won't work well with the drivers in ubuntu
<yinghao_> hi
<kurse1> ok i'll read more into it, thanks for the help folks
<kurse1> thanks alot!
<levander> bain: Don't tell them you're using Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> zenum, but will if you get the drivers from nvidia itself
<hexstar> kurse1: np, glad to help :)
<kurse1> yep, the command worked as well :)
<zenum> Excellent :) I don't mind getting my hands dirty, as long as the end result includes pretty 3d shapes :)
<hexstar> glad to her that :)
<hexstar> kurse1
<hexstar> *hear
<hexstar> zenum: lol...never! All you'll ever get are blocky figures! :P
<Jordan_U> bain, They really don't like Ubuntu users asking questions in #debian, I don't know how good that advice is...
<yinghao_> can is ask you guys something?
<hexstar> yes
<yinghao_> is=i
<bain> levander: thanks
<levander> Jordan_U: what they don't know won't hurt them
<berent> levander hexstar : anyways our ubuntu restricted drivers have  got it running . but it's restricted. i don't know why . all these mobos processors and graphic cards always have a deal with windows . well is there any linux oriented vendors.
<yinghao_> i was wondering what's the best way to get latex up and running with ubuntu
<hexstar> apt-get install latex
<yinghao_> deosnt work
<levander> Jordan_U: It would be different if he weren't asking the type of questions they talk about all the time.
<Jordan_U> levander, But if they ask for output...
<amonkey> levander, any idea?
<hexstar> yinghao_: paste output to pastebin.com please
<yinghao_> and i also like to get i working including a lot of latex packages
<levander> Jordan_U: If they find out, they find out, it's not a big deal getting caught.  They may bitch, they may not.
<yinghao_> hextar: how?
<yeniklasor> Hi. How can I open ubuntu server edition's desktop?
<hexstar> !paste | yinghao_
<ubotu> yinghao_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Weiss> yinghao_: apt-cache search tetex and install some of those packages (can't remember which ones you need)
<hexstar> I think apt-get install tetex* might work too
<magnetron> yinghao_: install texmaker or winefish
<sauvin> Berent, you are dealing with one of the few downsides of using Linux: hardware support can lag quite a bit behind Windows because most major manufacturers either fear giving away proprietary information or not garnering enough bottom-line profits.
<yinghao_> ok
<reed026> yeniklasor: Ubuntu Server does not have a GUI desktop
<hexstar> lol
<yinghao_> it seems i already have tetex
<hexstar> that's good :)
<reed026> You will need to install Xfce, GNOME or KDE
<berent> sauvin : but we are paying the same money right?
<yinghao_> but wich packages do i need to get it running
<hexstar> I've gotta head to bed, later guys.
<corevette> how do you find out the command to your router....to edit a firewall
<sauvin> No. The major manufacturers would indeed appear to be in bed with MS.
* hexstar writes mental note to come hear more often :)
<berent> hexstar : to meet amaina :-))
<hexstar> corevette: you can't unless your router can support ssh
<hexstar> later
<yinghao_> i think tetex extra and tetex base?
<berent> sauvin : he he
<magnetron> corevette: usually it's http://192.168.1.1/ or http://192.168.0.1/
<corevette> but on windows
<yeniklasor> reed026 : sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<corevette> you can do ipconfig
<corevette> why cant you do somehting like that on linux
<sauvin> It may amuse you somewhat to learn that Vista apparently has horrendous hardware compatibility problems :D
<Thursley> corevette, ifconfig
<corevette> where does it say the router in ifconfig?
<Thursley> corevette, aah, good point. Try 192.168.1.1 or 10.0.0.1
<berent> sauvin : it is obvious if they try overdoing profits. they are going to get ripped off left and right.
<PriceChild> corevette, from: Bcast:<ip here>
<PriceChild> corevette, on the interface you're using
<sauvin> Berent, no, it isn't.
<PriceChild> oh wait
<PriceChild> no
<sauvin> How do you rip off a graphics card?
<berent> sauvin : i was talking about windows vista
<magnetron> corevette: it's called route
<Tarsinion> Hi all ... ive just installed beryl and everything is working perfectly. Now i would like to change the theme but i can not start emerald via console: root@richard-laptop:/home/richard# emerald
<Tarsinion> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<sauvin> Oh, THAT. If its rep is at all deserved, it simply won't be popular for quite a while.
<magnetron> corevette: type route in a terminal
<Tarsinion> Any Idear ?
<PriceChild> Tarsinion, #ubuntu-effects please
<Tarsinion> :PrinceChild sorry! .. :-)
<berent> sauvin : i changed proc mobo and ubuntu generic got everything running in seconds. i had to reconfigure vga and it was done.
<tuna-fish> What was the bash command that told what kind of kernel is running?
<sauvin> Congratulations. Do the same for Vista, please.
<magnetron> tuna-fish: lsb_release -a
<orbisvicis> !find sauerbraten
<PriceChild> tuna-fish, uname -r
<HEP85> Tarsinion: I think you shouldn't run it as root. Furthermore use --replace option, in case there is already a decorator running
<ubotu> Package/file sauerbraten does not exist in feisty
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<PriceChild> tuna-fish, uname -a gives more actually...
<Tarsinion> HEP85: let me try, thanks!
<tuna-fish> Thanks
<berent> sauvin : but i don't want to buy vista for so much money. it simply doesn't deserve
<sauvin> And so you deal with linux' lagging hardware support, as do I. Is it worth it? I think so. YMMV.
<magnetron> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<sauvin> Right now I'm busy downloading what would be several tens of thousands of dollars' worth of software from a site no DoJ weenie can ever shut down because none of it is commercial.
<magnetron> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<berent> sauvin : what is that? pm me . he he
<sauvin> It's not piracy. I'm grabbing it from synaptics package manager.
<sauvin> No special repositories.
<magnetron> sauvin: nice
<berent> magnetron : are you a capitalist?
<magnetron> !o4o | berent
<ubotu> berent: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Panic> I want to do some C programming on Ubuntu 7.04 with gcc, but it seems like the libraries are missing like stdio.h. Anyone know what I should do??
<orbisvicis> !info sauerbraten
<ubotu> Package sauerbraten does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Catoptromancy> mmm
<Houdini_User> what is a good torrent client...to run in ubuntu?  im very comfortable with utorrent under windows
<orbisvicis> explain : http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/games/sauerbraten
<Catoptromancy> !openarena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openarena - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> oh, gutsy
<Wiseguy> hey guys, has anyone ever used ViaVoice?
<magnetron> Houdini_User: deluge
<orbisvicis> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<magnetron> !deluge | Houdini_User
<ubotu> Houdini_User: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<sauvin> Panic, in a terminal window, do this: gcc -dumpver
<Catoptromancy> very cool game in synaptic or add/remove
<Houdini_User> cool..thanks  magnetron
<Tarsinion> HEP85: thanks thats working .. but i'm not sure why it is working ;-)
<berent> magentron : capitalism is related to software licensing. that's why i asked.
<PriceChild> berent, You are offtopic for this channel. Please stop.
<berent> ok
<Panic> it says "gcc: no input files"
<elTigre> Hi
<elTigre> I'd like to have 3D acceleration on my external monitor that I have connected to a laptop (i810)
<reed026> wow I figured out my sound problem. I'm so dumb. hahaha. I had it muted. Had to add volume control to my panel and unmute it :D
<Panic> it is gcc 4.1, when I write --help
<marmer> hy
<elTigre> so far I haven't succeeded.... I set the resolution to 16 bit (although I have no way to figure out if it really is 16 bit)
<sauvin> Panic, if you get that far, you have gcc installed, and therefore you DO have stdio.h.
<Panic> ohh
<marmer> in a terminal how can I see if i'm using ALSA or other. please
<Tarsinion> HEP85: okay, you helped me a lot futher ... thanks and cu !
<Panic> so how come when I do a "hallo world" program the compiler complains about stdio.h unknown?
<magnetron> Panic: did you install the package build-essential?
<marmer>   ?
<RELO> OMG
<Panic> I will check
<bullgard4> After a cold boot Ubuntu 7.04 will display my OO.o Database not on workspace 4 but on workspace 1 although I have stored the session with Base on workspace 4. Another Ubuntu 7.04 computer does not make this error but its Ubuntu is no upgrade from 6.10.
<RELO> FUCK FUCK FUCK why cant this program WORK?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | RELO
<ubotu> RELO: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IntuitiveNipple> Feisty 32-bit & gnome: after suspend or hibernate, many times there is no keyboard input to unlock gnome-screensaver, but there is if I switch to a new session, or switch to a terminal... any ideas how to solve it?
<Jordan_U_> IntuitiveNipple, Do you have mouse input?
<IntuitiveNipple> Jordan_U: Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> I've checked a few launchpad bugs but none of them address this issue, it seems
<IntuitiveNipple> Its intermittent too - about 7 times out of 10 it does this, the others, it works fine. So far the only work-around is to disable screen-locking on resume
<ubutom> hi. i have a second x-server for playing videos, etc on my tv. xinerama is activated. can someone point me to the syntax i have to use to start a program on the second x-server, without dragging it over?
<NetJackal> Hi all
<gordonjcp> how do I find what package provides a particular file?
<magnetron> ubutom: some apps accept the -display option
<ubutom> ty magnetron
<ubutom> will look into that :)
<kagemaro> Anyone - I'm using an Intel HDA chipset (Realtek, Toshiba laptop) and the sound is really quiet - I have the newest ALSA driver and have set the type to intel-snd-hda; model to toshiba. PCM is on 100% in alsa mix, physical volume is 100% and volume on my program is 100%. I can't change the master volume (it just comes up at 00 on alsamix). The sound is PLAYING but less than 20% of the volume I get on Windows.
<gsuveg> i cant install ispconfig to ubuntu, somone installed it ?
<kursed> hey again, i am back with a new issue :)
<marmer>     how can I turn off consoles tt3 tt4 tt5, in inittab
<marmer> ?
<kursed> i've just added a usb hdd to my computer and i am not being allowed to write on it, citing insufficient privelidges ...
<stefg> !upstart | marmer, no inittab any more
<ubotu> marmer, no inittab any more: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kursed> i can read from the hdd, but can't write on it, how can i correct that?
<Jordan_U> kagemaro, Not sure if this will lead to any useful info but how load is it when you run this ( *warning could be very loud* ): cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<marmer> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sauvin> Kursed, I can't remember precisely how to do that just now; I used to edit fstab, but that may be a mistake in modern flavours of linux :\
<marmer> thank
<kursed> sauvin, ah ok - it's just that i am newbie, never have used an OS other than Windows.
<kursed> so i am having a hard time setting it up :)
<kagemaro>  /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> kagemaro, ?
<sauvin> The command you want to look at is mount. At a terminal window, do an "info mount" (without the quotes)
<Jordan_U> kagemaro, Close any programs that are playing anything
<kismet> http://86.97.146.113:3389/phpsysinfo/ < could someone tell if that memory usage is normal
<kagemaro> Jordan_U: Still the same message
<Jordan_U> kagemaro, Basically what we are doing is sending a random stream of bits directly to your sound card, this won't work if anything else is trying to use it
<kursed> sauvin, using the mount command with my hdd , it gives me the following error, can't find data2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kursed> can't find data2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I've got a little problem: the Bless Hex Editor checks for gmcs on ./confgure and says I don't have it. I installed mono, which is what I thought that was, but no luck. Anyone know what to do?
<majorjrk> I got this digital cam, can copy every execept 2 movies at 20 and 60mb, everything else goes down, is this probably a limitation of my cam, or usb or something else wrong ?
<stefg> kismet: see the value for Cache: 69% . this is healthy, the kernel takes your ram to good use
<kismet> stefg, okay thankyou :)
<kismet> its just scary seeing 98% being used :/
<marmer> which is command line for upstart?
<jayde_drag0n> okay i completely froze
<kagemaro> Jordan_U, nothing else is using the sound card
<jayde_drag0n> and finally after cleaning the disk.. now my computer is responsive
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: What is the output from the command: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep 'Default Amp-Out'
<stefg> kismet: /unused/ ram is wasted ram :-) so the kernel is employing it for something useful
<jayde_drag0n> can someone please paste the link to the ububtu paste thingy again?
<CheesyMonkey> !paste | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> kagemaro, Something is, whether it is making sounds currently or not
<jayde_drag0n> i will  thanks i'll be back in a minute
<marmer> do you know
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I've got a little problem: the Bless Hex Editor checks for gmcs on ./confgure and says I don't have it. I installed mono, which is what I thought that was, but no luck. Anyone know what to do?
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple: Default Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: haha! Houston, you have a problem :p
<HEP85> kagemaro: type "fuser /dev/dsp" and you will be shown what is using the sound card
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple: I don't understand how it can be muted, but the sound still plays?
<kagemaro> HEP85 - fuser /dev/dsp returns nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: It isn't, thats the capability, but, all those zero's mean the default amp-out is the *wrong* one
<runescaper> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: So, we need to work out which is the correct one and how to select it
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple: Right... so how do I sort that out? x.x
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple: I'm on a Toshiba Satellite A100-225 laptop
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: You ask all the easy questions :D
<Myrtti> kagemaro: you've used flash (youtube)?
<kagemaro> Myrtti - yes, it was quiet
<runescaper> does anyone here know any yogurt making recipes?
<Myrtti> kagemaro: restart your browser
<snowblink> 6.06 just got kernel updates?
<Myrtti> kagemaro: the flash is probably still using the sound device
<Myrtti> !offtopic | runescaper
<ubotu> runescaper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magnetron> runescaper: maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic does. please join us there
<runescaper> ok where ?
<marmer> does someone knows how i can turn-off tty1 tty2 etc..
<marmer> virtualconsole i don't use often
<jayde_drag0n> okay here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30419/   here is what i THOUGHT was my primary drive  /dev/hdg1    here is what occurs when i type the other stuff...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30420/   which is the stuff i'm following from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: Capture the output from the following command and put in in a pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for me: "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0"
<kagemaro> Myrtti - did the random bits, wasnt loud
<Rosskouk> hi, can anyone tell me how I can remove updates from the update manager without installing them? i'm running beryl-xgl so any updates break beryl.  Is this possible without disabling the universe reop?
<stefg> marmer: first hit in *google* is https://answers.launchpad.net/upstart/+question/1984
<sauvin> Oh, wow, I just noticed... ubuntu's virtual consoles WORK!
<Myrtti> kagemaro: it doesn't matter if it was loud or not. If you've used flash with for example firefox, the flash process is probably still running and it uses your sounddevice, blocking it from other applications
<jayde_drag0n> the 2 drives which are 80g.. are not the primary install,.... it should be my former c drive the 30gig drive... i installed windows on my G drive
<Myrtti> kagemaro: actually it's firefox that's keeping the sound busy
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple - brb
<jayde_drag0n> i'm trying to be as thurough and as telling as i can be to help you help me
<stefg> sauvin: indeed, ubuntu is (more or less) working OS :-)
<sauvin> stefg, so is Fedora Core 6, but one of the few places it really stank on this machine was in wiping out virtual console capability because of some kind of graphics card driver issue.
<jayde_drag0n> anyone?
<stefg> sauvin: don't mention anything RPM based in here :-)
<Myrtti> *blink*
<lamechick> hi
<sauvin> I'll buy that. I'm discovering there's a whole world out there in .deb format which makes it unnecessary for me to have to build any of my favourite stuff.
<wib> hi, sometimes some devices won't work on start up. either, the sound card works fine but the usb wlan doesn't or the other way round. how can i fix that? (i'm new to linux and i'm excited that i got the usb wlan to work! but why not every time?)
<lamechick> hi everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* togr rolls eyes
<lamechick> do u play runescape ? if yes type 555
<lamechick> lol
<snowblink> Does anyone have a link to the security notice for the 6.06 kernel security update?
<PriceChild> lamechick, that's not the way this channel works, and you are offtopic. #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stefg> wib, you might be suffering from acpi or irq issues with your motherboard. Have a look at the output of 'dmesg' (or put it !pastebin, if you want others to have alook)
<stefg> !paste | wib
<ubotu> wib: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple - Sorry about that, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30422
<wib> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30423/
* stefg reads
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: give me a couple of minutes to analyse it
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple - Sure
<dissection> Are ports opened using Firestarter only temporary? What I mean to ask is if I close Firestarter, are those ports closed again as it were before?
* eboxnet hello ppl
<jayde_drag0n> how do i unmount in ubuntu
<Rosskouk> hi, can anyone tell me how I can remove updates from the update manager without installing them? i'm running beryl-xgl so any updates break beryl.  Is this possible without disabling the universe reop?
<HEP85> dissection: I don't think so. It does not open ports. It is just a filter
<stefg> wib: given the amount of peripherals, my guess is you are running out of irq, or you ISDN adaptor is misbehaving. Fist step would be to go to the bios and disable all the stuff you don't need. Often , for example, there are still LPT chips on the board,eating an IRQ, but no connector is on the outside. Same goes for floppy drives
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: See this bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/93859 and then check out the link in comment #6 to the HdaIntelSoundHowTo
<jayde_drag0n> okay some people were helping me before... and since i feel the need to say this.. i have been working on this issue for over 30 hrs... i'm pretty frustrated... i just need someone to help me with some simple commands... when someone does talk to me i'm quick to respond and do what yu ask of me... i just need some help... because at 30hrs i'm obviously not good enough to do this on my own
<Jordan_U> !pin | Rosskouk
<ubotu> Rosskouk: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<wib> stefg, i see. i don't even need the isdn adapter... i'll try to turn some things off, bye
<stefg> wib: rip it out then
<jayde_drag0n> i am trying ... very unsuccessfully to reinstall grub
<jayde_drag0n> i am trying to follow what people have sent me in links
<jayde_drag0n> its not working
<Jordan_U> jayde_drag0n, Do you have only one hard drive?
<brrrt> hi all, is there a way to check via commandline if the cd-tray is open or closed ? something like cat /proc/blabla ??
<jayde_drag0n> thank you
<jayde_drag0n> no i have several
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: "this is the entry that I appended to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to get the sound to work properly: options snd-hda-intel model=auto"
<jayde_drag0n> but i know which drive ubuntu is on
<jayde_drag0n> i think
<jayde_drag0n> let me give you the url of my pasted outputs
<sx66|PDA> hi
<jayde_drag0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30419/
<kagemaro> Thanks IntuitiveNipple - will I need to restart after?
<jayde_drag0n> and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30420/
<Rosskouk> ubotu: Thanks i'll have a look at that
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: If you stop things using sound (e.g. close firefox) you can unload the snd-hda-intel module and reload it after setting the option
<jayde_drag0n> i thought it was hdg1.. and i've apparantly sucessfully mounted that... but now i think i was supposed to mount just hdg
<jayde_drag0n> and i can't figure out how to unmount
<jayde_drag0n> it told me "unmount was not a command it recognized"
<kamaci>  dont speak english more than :(   am sorry mm   need source turkish python  help :(
<Jordan_U> jayde_drag0n, "umount"
<jayde_drag0n> so no n
<jayde_drag0n> umount not unmount
<Jordan_U> Yes
<jayde_drag0n> okay let me try that brb
<sx66|PDA> 10min install xfce
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: After stopping any apps using audio, try this from a console: "sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel" - if it comes back *without* reporting an error, you've managed to unload the module, then you can try "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto" before making changes to the config files
<jayde_drag0n> and am i correct that i should have mounted hdg and not hdg1?
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: What I have just detailed is the *manual* way of doing things... if that works, then make the change to the configuration files so it is done every time your PC starts
<Jordan_U> jayde_drag0n, No, you can not mount a drive ( hdg ) only a partition ( hdg1 ), and from the pastebin hdg1 is correct
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: are you on Live CD now?
<jayde_drag0n> okay
<jayde_drag0n> yes on livecd now
<jayde_drag0n> so then it is hdg1 that i should mount
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: ope a terminal and enter sudo grub
<jayde_drag0n> stefg i was told to mount the drives before i did just the grub command
<jayde_drag0n> and mount the boot
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: grub doesn't care if the drives are mounted, grub is a micro os, with its own ways
<brrrt> i need a shell-command to read the cdrom's tray status, open/close , how can i do that?
<jayde_drag0n> well i tried just going thru grub.. then i did the find command and got error 15
<mattfletcher> is there an easy way of getting apt to tell you what packages you have installed since you installed the machine (ie, not the stock packages)?
<Jordan_U> stefg, But having it mounted and using find from grub is the easiest way to be sure of the correct partition ( /dev/whatever != (hdx,x) )
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: ok... so are are the grub-prompt, and enter 'find /boot/grub/stage1' what do you get?
<Jordan_U> stefg, Oh, you don't even need it mounted to do that?
* Jordan_U learns something new every day
<stefg> Jordan_U: no, as said earlier. grub lives in its own universe
<jayde_drag0n> okay hang on
<mattfletcher> i've seen dpkg --get-selections but that tells you even the base install packages too
<TheRiddler> Hey All, I just Installed Linux, it Auto-Updated, then I installed some more stuff, can I still upgrade?  If so, how?
<IntuitiveNipple> mattfletcher: You can look in the history of Synaptics, it lists by date, but I'm not sure how to do that from a console
<jayde_drag0n> "probing devices"
<jayde_drag0n> waiting\
<TheRiddler> Hmm, Ubuntu 6.06 to be more specific
<mattfletcher> IntuitiveNipple: GUI is an option here, where would I find that
<nztxqhpd> Do
<zhvfbfae> Do
<xwcmlofj> Do
<zhvfbfae> Do
<nztxqhpd> Do
<xwcmlofj> Do
<Jordan_U> TheRiddler, And you want to upgrade to Feisty?
<CheesyMonkey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<CheesyMonkey> Never mind :) They stopped sorry guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<IntuitiveNipple> mattfletcher: I seem to recall its on the first menu in Synaptics
<TheRiddler> If possible, or if it's recomended
<CheesyMonkey> PriceChild, Sorry mate :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth_> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-178-72-154.dhcp.gwnt.ga.charter.com]  by PriceChild
<mattfletcher> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, i will take a look when i have gui access then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.80.201.155]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<jayde_drag0n> still waiting
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-57-140-65.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: so you don't have a separate /boot partition, do you?
<IntuitiveNipple> mattfletcher: lemme just see if I can find where it gets its list from... probably somewhere live /var/cache/apt or similar
<jayde_drag0n> i don't know... what did my pasted output say?
<TheRiddler> Sorry, I am way too use to mIRC
<jayde_drag0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30419/
<ubuntu__> helooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.80.157.12]  by Amaranth
<cxslwlmz> j00
<cxslwlmz> j00
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: nothing of dignostic value, to be honest. but never mind, we'll find out
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18bc8db2.dyn.optonline.net]  by PriceChild
<jayde_drag0n> okee dokee
<TiMiDo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ubuntu__> geerg
<PriceChild> Thankyou CheesyMonkey
<Jordan_U> ubuntu__, Yes?
<TheRiddler> So should I upgrade from 6.06?
<rolfen> I have a problem with my DVD, can anyone help?
<rolfen> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<jayde_drag0n> how loong does it take to probe these lovely devices.
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: so you've installed ubuntu to a removable drive and now need that drive to be present to be able to boot your machine?
<CheesyMonkey> PriceChild, I actually thought I overreacted, cause they stopped XD
<jayde_drag0n> no my problems are longer but simpler than that
<jayde_drag0n> let me break it down
<ubuntu__> full game music mininova.org
<rolfen> AFAIK i have them pludings installed unless i missed something
<jayde_drag0n> gimme a minute to type
<PriceChild> !piracy | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dissection> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<ubuntu__> linux cool
<ubuntu__> no
<dissection> lol @ space travel
<Jordan_U> TheRiddler, I would, but if it's a new install it might be faster to just install Feisty rather than update to edgy then feisty
<ubuntu__> thanks
<Gasten> Hey, how do I delete a podcast-sream from rhythmbox?
<skollie> rolfen: appears to be a codecs problem
<dissection> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IntuitiveNipple> mattfletcher: It seems the history is specific to Synaptic
<TheRiddler> Okay, and can you tell me the way to add KDE to Ubuntu, or what package is required
<jayde_drag0n> i decided .. yesterday to screwq it all and i wanted ubuntu... so i popped in my live cd and installed ubuntu ... i have 4 drives ZIM: C formerly windows... internal  DIB: video storage 80g internal   ARMADA: music storage internal  GAZ: now has windows.. i'll get to that in a minute.. internal 40g   GIR: backup storage 300g external
<nos> linux ubuntu cool
<dissection> !ftp
<geem> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<TheRiddler> I had it so both Gnome and KDE were on here before
<stefg> !kde | TheRiddler
<ubotu> TheRiddler: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Amaranth> Gasten: right click on the feed
<nos> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com
<nos> mailto:n=aufegu@211.45.66.202
<dissection> What is a good application to setup an FTP server?
<stefg> !ftp
<geem> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<TheRiddler> Alright everyone
<dissection> No, not clients
<Amaranth> !fp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheRiddler> Thanks for your time
<nos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<stefg> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dissection> Cool
<dissection> :D
<Amaranth> !ftp
<geem> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-128-155-102.dsl.snantx.sbcglobal.net]  by Amaranth
<Gasten> Amaranth: What's supposed to happen? I'm using Edgy, so I'm not totally up to date.
<TiMiDo> !flash
<rolfen> skollie: i have gstreamer0.8-dvd installed
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Amaranth> Gasten: should give you some options
<skollie> !codecs | rolfen
<ubotu> rolfen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuna-fish> does anyone know a system tray for gtk that can have multiple rows?
<jayde_drag0n> after installing i wanted read write permissions on armada and dib... so after searching.. i installed ntfsconfig.... and followed instructions... then it unmounted the drive and told me i no longer had anuy permissions... great.. figured out how to loginto root... couldn't mount them... it said i needed to reboot into windows because it was shut down improperly... didn't have that and in my search to do this ntfsfix..was told to un
<Amaranth> Gasten: "Delete Podcast Feed"
<Gasten> Amaranth: Yes, but none of them is "delete this feed"
<jayde_drag0n> soooo after crying
<Amaranth> Gasten: but i'm using gutsy so i don't know when that was added
<jayde_drag0n> i installed windows onto the former GAZ drive
<Seoke> Anyone know of any good RPGs for Linux?
<jayde_drag0n> and now i need to reinstall grub so i can get into ubuntu so i can see my dang drives
<rolfen> skollie: thanks...
<Gasten> Amaranth: You know where the config is ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.219.133.103]  by Amaranth
<jayde_drag0n> but... i think i just reinstalled grub sucessfully.... soooo gimme 10 minutes to pop the cdout and reboot and see if i have it
<jayde_drag0n> and either way.. i'll be back to tell you results
<Gasten> Amaranth: so I can dlete it manually.
<mattfletcher> IntuitiveNipple: no worries, i'll check tonight
<IntuitiveNipple> mattfletcher: Good luck... I'm not sure if it captures history if Synaptics wasn't used
<Amaranth> Gasten: you have to manually remove it from ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<Amaranth> Gasten: not a fun task
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: ok, 1.) Don't Panic! 2.) let's get an intermixed bunch of issues nicely sorted aout. 3.) solve one by one. We'll start at fixing grub
<dsl1248> yeah
<dissection> !GProftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> mattfletcher: There is a sneaky way... all new installed packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ - you could just list those :)
<dissection> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> stefg: he left :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> sleepy time for me
<stefg> Amaranth: yeh, noticed... better he gets some sleep before fixing his box :-)
<Gasten> Amaranth: know. But he feed is faulty. I have to do it.
<Amaranth> Gasten: if you're not too worried about your song ratings and playlists you could just remove the whole file
<dsl1248> what's better than audacity
<stefg> !jokosher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jokosher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wib> stefg, thank you! it kind of works now. (but it seems to me, that i have to have the usb-wlan plus another usb-device that has to be turned off on start up, weird)
<Gasten> Amaranth: We'll see what I do.l
<skollie> dsl1248: to do what?
<rolfen> my dvd is mounted and this is the mount entry:
<Gasten> dsl1248: depends on what you want.
<rolfen> /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=rolf)
<rolfen> is everything normal?
<rolfen> shouldnt the dvd be mounted as something else then iso9660?
<Gasten> dsl1248: jokosher is good for garage band-stuff, ardour for professional stuff, rosegarden for lots of midi etc.
<kagemaro> Thanks guys, sound's working :D
<stefg> wib: sometimes device names change, depending on which interface comes up first. look at /etc/iftab
<dsl1248> I want something like adobe audition
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: Was it the model=auto option?
<Gasten> dsl1248: dont know what audition is like.
<kagemaro> Yes
<Gasten> dsl1248: but audacity is very good.
<skollie> !ubuntu-studio | dsl1248
<ubotu> dsl1248: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: cool... nice when a bug report has a solution too
<kagemaro> Anyone - does Cakewalk Sonar work with wine?
<dsl1248> not sure
<dsl1248> does wine work with wine?!
<stefg> kagemaro: #winehq and check wine app database
<dsl1248> it's "experimental"
<dsl1248> audacity is good, but it's a little slow
<wib> stefg, iftab: eth0 mac 00:0b:6a:3c:fe:d1 arp 1, i don't know what that means. i'm using wlan over usb, that's not the mac address of the usb device.
<dhilip89> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ideas on how to fix Feisty 32-bit where when doing a suspend, it resumes immediately? (no clues so far in the logs or monitoring /etc/acpi/sleep.sh, or unloading various 'known' modules)
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple - yeah it's good, because it's a great soundcard for onboard/laptop
<Seoke> Can anyone tell me how to install the Unreal Tournament .run file on my computer?
<stefg> wib: iftab makes sure that every network adapter (identified by his mac address) gets always the same inetrface name (like eth0 or ra0 or whatever)
<wib> stefg, so shouldn't wlan0 be in there?
<wib> i'm using ndiswrapper, maybe it's different?
<IntuitiveNipple> kagemaro: Yeah... I just fixed another bug with it and Feisty that causes looping of sound after resume from suspend... turned out to be a bug in the mainline kernel with late boot of non-boot CPUs
<HEP85> Seoke: open a terminal and type the name of the .run file to run it
<Gasten> Amaranth: seemed to be pretty easy to strip it out. open in gedit --> search for a keyword in the title and stripped out the entry typed "podcast-feed" I'm pretty sure it'll work.
<mtappenden> Hi all
<dsl1248> do yall ever /off
<mtappenden> Can anyone recommend a decent ADSL wireless modem router?
<Seoke> HEP85: Dont I need to chmod it for exec then sh run it?
<younghacker> where would something downloaded using wget be found at?
<mtappenden> We've been using Netgear DG834Ts, but they die after 6-9 months and we have to get a new one
<stefg> wib: not sure, i was just a rough gist that your issues are related to floating interface names. http://everflux.de/ubuntu-reihenfolge-der-netzwerkkarten-140/
<HEP85> Seoke: Why are you asking when you already know how it works?
<kagemaro> mtappenden - try Belkin
<IntuitiveNipple> younghacker: whatever directory you were in when running wget
<Seoke> HEP85: Because I just saw it on the forum xD a
<rolfen> what do you call a fully working ubuntu install
<HEP85> Seoke: the forum is right
<Seoke> HEP85: Thanks
<dsl1248> can anyone vouch for the Ubuntu Powerpc version?
<mtappenden> kagemaro: What experience do you have with them? We had their 802.11g PCI cards , in about 10 computers, and they all packed up after 3 months, which put us off their networking stuff.
<HEP85> Seoke: np
<IntuitiveNipple> mtappenden: Is it the power-brick that fails, or the entire unit? We used to have a stock of power-bricks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<younghacker> oh
<younghacker> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks I'll check there
<stefg> !ppc | dsl1248
<ubotu> dsl1248: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kagemaro> mtappenden - I have had my Belkin router for 2 years, and been using their network cards for the same time period
<mtappenden> IntuitiveNipple: On one of the ones we've had it was the power brick, but generally they just start dropping out and have to be unplugged and plougged in again every hour or two
<dsl1248> ubotu, what is the tempurature outside?
<kagemaro> !computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<younghacker> cool found it,, whats the command to unzip a tar.gz file?
<stefg> dsl1248: please stop the useless chatter
<IntuitiveNipple> mtappenden: When it does that have you tried a new power-brick with it? We often found power starvation was the issue, *especially* with dropouts
<mtappenden> Ah, my Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows is downloaded, time to see if it looks legit, last one I tried was most definitely fake.
<mc44> !piracy | mtappenden
<ubotu> mtappenden: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kagemaro> mtappenden - if its legit, PM me the URL?
<IntuitiveNipple> NetGear used to send us a box of replacement bricks so we always had some good to go :)
<dsl1248> useless bot chatter?
<T-Connect> Brb
<dsl1248> com on people
<`Over`> Bonjour
<jrib> younghacker: right click -> extract, or 'tar xf file.tar.gz'
<mtappenden> IntuitiveNipple: Well, we have been using the same power brick with all the ones we've had, over the last few years (too lazy to move all the cabling) and whenever we replace it, it's fine for 9 months or so, so I don't think that's the issue.
<mtappenden> kagemaro: Sure, I'll have a look
<simone> hi , I have a strange issue.. I can't empty the Trash
<kagemaro> !fr | `Over`
<ubotu> `Over`: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<IntuitiveNipple> mtappenden: interesting you say 9 months - thats about the lifetime we had for our bricks before replacement :)
<simone> I've also tried with ... sudo rm -rv ~/.Trash/*
<`Over`> Thank you ubotu i'm new
<dsl1248> why are you guys so sensitive! relax!!!!
<HEP85> simone: what error did it give?
<stefg> !traffic | dsl1248
<ubotu> dsl1248: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<mtappenden> When it drops out, the lights are still on, it just doesn't work, and we just pull the cord out the back and shove it straight back in.
<CheesyMonkey> dsl1248, Most people will say...theres alot of chatter going on in here, and they really dont need useless rubbish being typed
<IntuitiveNipple> mtappenden: The other thing, have you talked to NetGear about this? We found them really responsive on sorting things out, sending replacement kit on approval, etc.
<dsl1248> you are a doucher
<simone> HEP85 : no such file or directory
<CheesyMonkey> !attitude | dsl1248
<ubotu> dsl1248: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wib> stefg, why is eth0 even in iftab? i have no network devices in my pc anymore. i don't think there is a device with the mac address specified, can i find out?
<mc44> dsl1248: please don't start insulting people
<mtappenden> IntuitiveNipple: No... We just want something that's gonna work.
<jrib> dsl1248: please be respectful of others here and stay on-topic
<dsl1248> get a bigger monitor
<kagemaro> Anyone - what gnutella client would you recommend?
<dsl1248> i am being respectful
<IntuitiveNipple> mtappenden: That sounds like what we experienced... unexplained dropouts, everything looks fine, web interface works, etc, but cycling power would restart it... I was told once it is due to the small low-quality capacitors in the bricks.
<stefg> wib: lspci ... you might have an integrated nic in your mobo chipset
<jrib> kagemaro: gtk-gnutella or frostwire
<kagemaro> dsl1248 - I use 2048x1536, doesn't mean I want to read crap in the chat
<dsl1248> did you define the respectfullness
<wib> stefg, no, i turned it off
<stefg> wib, yeah, in the bios... the kernel is smarter than the bios :-)
<dsl1248> you guys are acting like a bunch of whining 7th graders
<Juhaz> !ops
<HEP85> simone: does it show up when running "ls ~ -a"?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<mtappenden> IntuitiveNipple: That's really weird. As I said, we never change the brick when we buy a new router...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* dsl1248 was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (buh-bye, enough of this attitude)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<T-Connect> How I get 7-zip to work?
<HEP85> simone: I mean the .Trash folder. Maybe the whole folder got deleted instead of its contents
<dhilip89> hello, i had a problem with firefox browser on ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> mtappenden: We've used all the common and not-so-common manufacturers and they all suffer from these issues from time to time... its rather like the hard disk issues of a few years ago... first one manufacturer then another, you didn't know where to turn!
<jrib> !7zip > T-Connect (see the private message from ubotu)
<younghacker> how do i unzip the tar.gz file
<jrib> younghacker: I told you
<younghacker> really
<younghacker> let me back track sorry
<PriceChild> younghacker, btw you don't unzip tars
<younghacker> well sorry
<younghacker> decompress
<str0> i have 1 AGP and 1 PCI video card in my system but it is making the PCI default and using it in feisty to drive both monitors ...can anyone here help me set the BIOS IRQ options so that the APG is the default card ?
<younghacker> ?
<wib> stefg, oh well, it works now... thanks for that. i'll try to fix it on my own. bye!
<younghacker> is that the correct way
<mtappenden> Yeah, it's a right pain, it costs an absolute fortune to keep replacing them
<IntuitiveNipple> if it's a gz, he gunzips it !
<younghacker> oh
<younghacker> lol
<dsl1248> don't you mean g-unzips it
<IntuitiveNipple> if it's a tar.gz you do tar -xzf <filename>
<mtappenden> We were looking at maybe buying an industrial grade one, and over 5 years it'd easily pay for itself the amount we're spending, but they're all huge and complicated
<younghacker> IntuitiveNipple: thanX
<dhilip89> my firefox browser couldn't render properly for some pages
<younghacker> thanX again everyone
<PriceChild> IntuitiveNipple, you unzip zips... you untar tars
<dhilip89> this is the screenshot: http://dhilip89.hopto.org/pictures/linux/Screenshot.png
<younghacker> ill probably be asking more questions, i had to reinstall and i had all my notes on commands saved in tomboy notes
<younghacker> they were my backup
<younghacker> =)
<mc44> PriceChild: theres a song in there somewhere :)
<dhilip89> and another is: http://dhilip89.hopto.org/pictures/linux/Screenshot-1.png
<PriceChild> mc44, doop de doo
<IntuitiveNipple> PriceChild: I gunzip gz's, which was what younghacker asked
<dsl1248> stop wasting space witbh your :)
<dimebar> PriceChild: if I stare at it for ages will I see a rude picture?
<mc44> PriceChild: to the tune of the hokey pokey
<dsl1248> not related to this chatroom
<bullgard4> Using the 'Create_Launcher' dialog I created a panel applet. It works all right. What is the filename of this Launcher?
<T-Connect> The problem is that I can't use 7-zip. :(
<PriceChild> dsl1248, please move on
<CheesyMonkey> Thank you PriceChild
<dsl1248> worry about yo' selves
<younghacker> is tar.gz the same as .tgz?
<Myrtti> younghacker: yes
<younghacker> thanX
<dhilip89> nobody can answer me ?
<SS2> oberchecker: hey oberchecker, this is the wrong room ;)
<jrib> !please > dhilip89 (see the private message from ubotu)
<mattfletcher> dsl1248, i think we can allow the occasional pun when directly related to an ongoing thread
<dsl1248> you are so on the ball! wow!
<mrigns> who's responsible for the qt4 backport in feisty? It seems to have broken the systray icons of qt4 apps like last.fm player and skype
<mrigns> I want a duel!
<PriceChild> dsl1248, please stop...
<PriceChild> mrigns, you too
<PriceChild> mrigns, oh sorry ignore me :)
<mrigns> lol
<rolfen> ubuntu=half baked
<mc44> mrigns: file a bug ;)
<dhilip89> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> dhilip89: weird, does it happen on other pages?
<mc44> rolfen: please don't troll
<rolfen> okay then
<dsl1248> i guess im not smart enough for you, fine. i'll never say anything ever again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-160-77-183.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
<stefg> jrib, dhilip89 : this seems to be the router admin page, look at the ip
<dhilip89> yes
<T-Connect> Cannot open RPGM_XP.rar
<dhilip89> it appear on some website too
<mrigns> the problem is I'm not 100% percent sure about the backport being the source of the bug
<jrib> T-Connect: did you install 'unrar' from multiverse?
<mattfletcher> dsl1248, lurking in a room moaning whenever the subject strays even slightly off course doesn't help anyone. as a thriving community we need to be able to have a laugh. a one-line joke "there's a song in there somewhere" isn't the end of the world
<dhilip89> it has no problem on my windows machine with firefox or other browser
<T-Connect> Nope just 7-zip
<mattfletcher> oh. after all that rant, he's gone
<jrib> T-Connect: I think you need 'unrar' for rar files.  Give it a try
<stefg> dhilip89: check in firefox' options which default charset it uses. try utf-8 or iso 8859-1
<T-Connect> 7-zip should work. It seem broken
<jayde_drag0n> nope
<jayde_drag0n> both times.. just went back into windows
<eBoxNet> hello..
<T-Connect> unrar isn't free?
<defrysk> T-Connect, nope
<Myrtti> T-Connect: free as in beer, yes.
<mtappenden_> Who was interested in Harry Potter? It's legit, but it's photos of the pages, hard to read.
<jrib> T-Connect: the description for p7zip just mentions 7z and 7za compression.  unrar isn't free in the sense that it is proprietary
<jayde_drag0n> and weirdly find /boot/grub/stage1  gave the output of hd3,0  not on hd0
<jrib> !offtopic | mtappenden_
<ubotu> mtappenden_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mtappenden_> Yeah man
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: that's logical, if your root is on /dev/sdg
<T-Connect> Can I use wine with 7-zip?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: lead the way obe-wan... help me fix this so i can finally goto sleep
<jrib> T-Connect: why... just use unrar to open rar files
<T-Connect> 7-zip is free.
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: lol... open terminal, sudo grub,
<HEP85> T-Connect: There is unrar-free, but it can't handle RAR 3.0
<jrib> T-Connect: rar is a proprietary format anyway
<jayde_drag0n> okay
<jayde_drag0n> alien probe... commencing
<mrigns> people who encountered the same problem with qt4 systray icon transparency broken by the recent qt4 backportto feisty can confirm the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/125757
<HEP85> T-Connect: There is unrar-free, but it can't handle RAR 3.0
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: enter find /boot/grub/stage1 again
<aleksanteri> anyone got repositories to newer versions of software? for example would need gcc 4.2 which isn't in the standard repositoy
<T-Connect> Which ones? http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm
<jayde_drag0n> (hd3,0)
<HEP85> T-Connect: Sorry for double post. Did you install p7zip?
<dhilip89> the encoding is depend on the page
<T-Connect> Yep
<T-Connect> It broken
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: root (hd3,0)
<jayde_drag0n> i just did that
<jrib> T-Connect: nah, use synaptic to install the "unrar" package
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: setup  (hd3)
<jayde_drag0n> before i came back
<jayde_drag0n> it just went to windows
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: ah, wait!
<jayde_drag0n> exactly how your telling me
<jayde_drag0n> i missed a step?
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: grub needs to be in the MBR of hd0, regardless where ubuntu is installed
<leo|term> Problem: I want to make /web/scripts/fix_stuff available from anywhere. Someone told me to PATH="$PATH:/web/scripts"; export PATH, is this correct and i will be able to type fix_stuff anywhere to run the script?
<stefg> so it's setup (hd0)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jayde_drag0n> yes exactly.. so why are we setting it to hd3?
<jayde_drag0n> oh
<jayde_drag0n> got it
<linux_user400354> what is feisty backports? does anyone know what a backport is?
<jayde_drag0n> okay so root (hd3,0)    then setup (hd0)
<T-Connect> unrar-free?
<jayde_drag0n> yes?
<jrib> T-Connect: unrar-free is useless.  Use "unrar".  It doesn't cost anything
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: so it's root(hd3,0) telling grub where its menu.lst is. then setup (hd0) to actually write grub with this pointer to the MBR of the first hd
<jayde_drag0n> okay it said succeded
<jayde_drag0n> reboot now?
<stefg> jayde, type quit. reboot and check
<jrib> leo|term: yes, put that in /etc/environment if it's for everyone or in the appropriate file in your HOME directory if it's just for your user
<jayde_drag0n> okee dokee *holds breath* i'll be back with results no matter what
<aricz> Humm, both my CD-rom and DVD-rom stopped working.. anyone know how to try fixing this?
<T-Connect> Damn it. I can't use that ether?
<jrib> T-Connect: can't use what?
<dhilip89> maybe the problem is caused by after I installed various types of font
<T-Connect> unrar
<jrib> T-Connect: you can, why do you say you can't?
<HEP85> T-Connect: What about p7zip-full? The program supports 7z (that implements LZMA compression
<HEP85> algorithm), ZIP, Zip64, CAB, RAR, ARJ, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, CPIO, RPM, ISO
<HEP85> and DEB formats
<T-Connect> I don't know what to do.
<jrib> T-Connect: have you enabled multiverse?
<T-Connect> ???
<jrib> !multiverse > T-Connect (see the private message from ubotu)
<adzmanizam> hi all
<golam> hi guys
<T-Connect> That not going to help me.
<daya> how to identify which video card is installed in my pcd
<daya> pc,
<SlimeyPete> daya: lspci
<jrib> T-Connect: why not?  You need to enable multiverse to install "unrar"
<stefg> daya: lspci | grep VGA
<leo|term> ok thx jrib  :)
<ikonia> jrib ?
<T-Connect> What is multiverse?
<ikonia> what are you doing in here
<adzmanizam> hi all
<golam> anybody know what is the command to write data into a blank CD
<stefg> golam: cdrecord
<jrib> T-Connect: it's a repository.  The page ubotu linked you to explains in detail
<jrib> ikonia: hi
<SlimeyPete> golam: cdrecord but you'll need to build an iso first IIRC
<dhilip89> multiverse is non-free packages
<ikonia> jrib he, I'll catup with you in #gold later
<T-Connect> I'm not going to read all that.
<golam> hmm thanks let me try
<stefg> golam: so it's a combo of mkisofs and cdrecord, to be more precise
<T-Connect> Headace
<daya> stefg, thanks
<g[r] eek> hi ive logged into my ubuntu box via putty. i want to change the font colours (permanently, so that when i reload putty the colour changes persist). ideas?
<golam> sorry I did not understand
<g[r] eek> i'm looking for some kind of file where i set font colours. for example, links in my file system, executable files, folders, all have different colours.
<stefg> !k3b | golm
<ubotu> golm: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<g[r] eek> i want to change these
<stefg> !k3b | golam
<ubotu> golam: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<jrib> T-Connect: ok, well those two pages tell you how to enable multiverse
<pacoloco> I need you help with amarok, don't reproduce mp3
<SlimeyPete> golam: you're better off using a grphical program such as k3b
<golam> I am usung gnome
<T-Connect> It should be enabled on default settings
<Dusk_> how can i remove the sda1 sda2 icons from my desktop???
<T-Connect> Why mess with it?
<jrib> T-Connect: no, it can't be because it's non-free
<SlimeyPete> golam: you can run k3b on gnome.
<SlimeyPete> it works fine
<asc> Out of curiosity, under what circumstances would part of a partition be in the MBR area?
<T-Connect> Why are the words small on the snapshots?
<T-Connect> I can't read those.
<stefg> asc: under the condition of a foobar'd partition table
<golam> I have just installed k3b ... let me try it
<Dusk_> how can i remove the sda1 sda2 icons from my desktop???
<T-Connect> I give up.
<jrib> !icons > Dusk_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<geoaxis> hello people
<jrib> Dusk_: either don't mount them to /media or change the gconf key ubotu told you about with gconf-editor
<geoaxis> my mic still aint working
<dhilip89> i had a problem again, my max screen resolution only has 800x600 after i installed nvidia-glx-legacy
<Dusk_> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jrib> T-Connect: system -> administration -> software sources is all the page says...
<asc> stefg: Hmm. No way it should happen under normal circumstances, then?
<DarKnesS_WolF> if i have ht prcoc. i should use linux-image-server but in proc i can see only one cpu is that normal ??
<g[r] eek> hi can anyone help me change the font colours in my terminal?
<jrib> g[r] eek: right click -> edit current profile
<stefg> asc: no, that's an indication of seroius trouble
<dhilip89> the card is Geforce2 Ti
<Dusk_> jrib, there should be another way...just a click
<g[r] eek> jrib: server edition- looking for some kind of config file
<jrib> Dusk_: I don't know of one, file a bug
<T-Connect> Heh it not for 7.04
<g[r] eek> jrib: when i log into my ubuntu server with putty, folders, executables, links, all different colours. i want to edit these.
<T-Connect> Different setup
<stefg> !fixres | dhilip89
<jrib> g[r] eek: edit the LS_COLORS variable
<asc> stefg: Interesting, thanks. I'm having a discussion with a guy who says overwriting his MBR broke a partition. :p
<jayde_drag0n> no such luck
<Dusk_> !desktop
<ubotu> dhilip89: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Dusk_> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jayde_drag0n> it brought up grub... but it did what it did when i messed up the install the very first time
<g[r] eek> jrib: not sure what you mean?
<jayde_drag0n> it hung forever... then ent to a grub prompt... no choices
<dhilip89> thanks
<Jjohn> geaxis, look in your gui sound settings and make sure is is not muted
<g[r] eek> jrib: is that an env variable like PATH?
<Dusk_> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asc> stefg: Well, thanks. Now I don't know what the heck happened, but I'm still right. ;p
<bullgard4> What program produced the + and - signs in the email  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12900/ that I received?
<stefg> asc: if e.g. partiton magic f*cked his part-table before, that might be possible. but that's a consequence, not a cause
<jayde_drag0n> sooo i'm just going to do a complete reinstall.... again
<T-Connect> Anyway it wrong faq for 7.04. I give up.
<jrib> g[r] eek: yeah, in your .bashrc you should have something like eval `dir-colors -b` that does it
<jayde_drag0n> but before i do that... i want to take my 2 drives... dib and armada and format them to the linux filesystem... how do i do that?
<g[r] eek> jrib: thanks
<T-Connect> Ubuntu 6.10 only
<jrib> T-Connect: it's the same.
<dhilip89> the compiz went wrong for my card too
<T-Connect> No it is not.
<dhilip89> it hangs the whole desktop
<jrib> T-Connect: you don't have system -> administration -> software sources in your menu?
<T-Connect> Yes I do. But the faq made for Ubuntu 6.10 only
<jrib> T-Connect: click on that and add multiverse
<T-Connect>  software sources is different
<misstajah> Question: http://intellinuxwireless.org/tar.php?p=iwlwifi&a=iwlwifi-0.1.1.tgz&f=INSTALL <- it doesn't seem to work, how can I solve this?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: how do i format my 2 external drives from ntfs or whatever they are to ubuntu?
<jrib> T-Connect: it should be easy for you to figure out.  Click on "multiverse"
<jayde_drag0n> just lead me thru 1 i should be able to do the other by myself after that
<soc> hi
<T-Connect> Where? It not listed
<soc> i have a problem ...
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: you coud use gparted
<soc> whenever my computer is not connected to the internet it is incredibly slow
<jrib> T-Connect: "software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)"  fourth option on the first tab
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: okay lead me oh genius one
<T-Connect> It is enable
<slytherin> misstajah: What is that thing you are trying to install? And what is the error you are getting?
<soc> start up takes ages, logging in and even seeing the wallpaper takes minutes, same with programs ...
<T-Connect> Default setting
<jayde_drag0n> once i do it the first time.. i'll have learned enough to do the second on my own
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: but as things sound you're in for a substantial cleanup of your hd-landscape
<jrib> T-Connect: the do 'sudo aptitude install unrar' in a terminal
<soc> does someone have an idea?
<soc> top doesn't show anything
<asc> How might I print the contents of the boot sector of a drive?
<misstajah> slytherin: I am trying to put my Intel 4965AGN WiFi card to work, there's no error at all, I just can do the "./load" instruction in the URL given and so there's no results :S
<g[r] eek> jrib: i see that eval dir-colors command is for altering the colours of file types displayed when using the ls command. i am after the following however: i have a log file that is continuously updated. i monitor activity using tail -f filename.log. i want to alter the font colours of BOLD text. any ideas?
<g[r] eek> jrib: my aim is to make certain "important" logged lines stick out
<T-Connect> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. That odd
<moggio_> is there an easy way to install the smartlink driver for my modem?
<slytherin> misstajah: Did you extract the package (tar.gz file)?
<golam> sorry ,,,, but the k3b is not working... at the last moment ..it gave me an error...
<jrib> T-Connect: pastebin the entire output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<misstajah> slytherin: sure :)
<SlimeyPete> golam: what error?
<stefg> !dialup | moggio_
<ubotu> moggio_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<jayde_drag0n> thats what i'm doing... my plan is... i'm copying everything from ARMADA to GIR ( my external) once thats done.... i wantg to format those drives to ubuntu format... then reinstall ubuntu... once i'm sucessfully in ubuntu and can see all my drives... i'll  want to wipe the windows disk
<jrib> g[r] eek: ah, I see.  I don't know how to do that on a terminal that's not in X
<soc> can someone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> How do I set Nautilus to apply the same settings to all folders(50%, View as list)..., w/o going through every folder
<slytherin> misstajah: Sorry I have no idea. I am not sure if you need to install driver.
<jayde_drag0n> so that everything is linux format and i can see read and write to all of them
<g[r] eek> jrib: im using putty. does that imply "not in X"? im not sure what you mean by that term
<misstajah> i am running feisty, but my card isn't recognized
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: give me sudo fdisk -l listing on pastebin
<jayde_drag0n> or however i should go about this... if i can do it all from live cd before i run the installer agin i will
<golam> its : "Unable to fixate the disk"
<misstajah> anyone help me on this?
<T-Connect> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30425/
<jayde_drag0n> i just want all the drives to read appropriatley... be able to read and write.. and only have ubuntu on the machine
<jayde_drag0n> what would you suggest?
<SlimeyPete> golam: ah. Try reading from the disc anyway. It might still work.
<jrib> g[r] eek: well, you could change it for a particular terminal emulator like gnome-terminal or aterm.  It would be a terminal emulator setting though, so if you can, I think it would be in putty's settings
<moggio_> stefg: i looked at that, seems like you have to jump through hoops to get it working
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: ok, that's a plan... so give me the listing so i can see what you have now
<jayde_drag0n> okay
<golam> hold on,,,let me try
<T-Connect> Get that paste?
<g[r] eek> jrib: yeah i can change foreground color in putty. but there is also an option there "change bold font foreground" - changing that doesn't do anything.
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu programs produce an 'diff file'?
<Myrtti> diff
<g[r] eek> jrib: but changing everything else (cursor, background) works
<g[r] eek> jrib: anyhow thanks for your help
<Myrtti> diff file1 file2 > diff.txt
<jayde_drag0n> whats the paste url again?
<slytherin> T-Connect: Please use the nick of the person you are addressing to. Use Tab key for auto completion of nickname.
<jrib> T-Connect: what does 'apt-cache policy unrar' return?
<stefg> !paste | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Don64> IndyGunFreak: open Nautilus, edit, preferences
<CraZy675> I'm running off the 7.04 live cd and I want to change my screen resolution 1680 x 1050 but the options don't go up that high, what can i do?
<moggio_> ironic that it was really easy to get working on slackware
<IndyGunFreak> Don64: only does it one folder at a time.
<hume> anyone could give me some help with guraddog? it seems to be blocking my VPN device ham0, how can I tell it to let it pass free?
<jrib> g[r] eek: http://linux.die.net/man/1/putty see the notes about -fb.  maybe that helps
<T-Connect> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30426/
<robert_ugo> hi. i have a problem with mp3 player with MTP mode on ubuntu 7.04. amarok and mtp-detect cant find my mp3. but lsusb see my mp3. mtp-detect with "sudo" can find my mp3. how can i use amarok to connect?
<slytherin> hume: I haven't used guarddog but firestarter is a good and easy to use GUI for firewall
<HEP85> CraZy675: edit your xorg.conf manually or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Nod-Ubuntu> Onboard sound on my ubuntu machine is not working.  I don't have a CD to install the drivers.  What are my options?
<Don64> IndyGunFreak: It changed for me this way
<jayde_drag0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30427/
<jrib> T-Connect: ok, unrar is installed so you should be able to just right click on your rar file and hit "extract here"
<IndyGunFreak> Don64: wait, i see the prob... thanks.
<hume> slytherin, but I have guarddog and want to keep it..:)
<allbert> #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<slytherin> robert_ugo: Does amarok support MTP?
<HEP85> CraZy675: If you use dpkg-reconfigure there will be a screen at some point where you can select all resolutions you want to use
<jayde_drag0n> heres what i want the end result... all disks ubuntu and named the following if i can... 80gig  ARMADA   80 gig DIB  40GIG GAZ  all empty and ubuntu filesystem no more windows
<T-Connect> Won't work
<jrib> T-Connect: what happens exactly
<T-Connect> Not listed
<slytherin> jayde_drag0n: If you don't need separate partitions then keep only one partition and use it for / in installation of Ubuntu. Otherwise you don't need to do any special thing.
<jayde_drag0n> and like i said if i can do them all from livecd and then once they're all done.. reinstall ubuntu ... then i'll be eternally happy.. cuz then i can start fresh with everything rigth the first time
<IndyGunFreak> jayde_drag0n: so just format them w/ gparted and that should do it.
<jayde_drag0n> okay never done that.. can you walk me thru DIB?
<jrib> T-Connect: try restarting nautilus with 'killall nautilus'
<robert_ugo> slytherin: yes, wth libmtp
<CraZy675> how do I restart the session using the live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> CraZy675: control alt backspace
<jayde_drag0n> i'm copying all the files from armada now
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: would be easier if you put my nick in front if you're talking to me, so iget a highlight in my IRC clinet
<T-Connect> Then what?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: ok sorry
<jrib> T-Connect: then see if "extract here" is listed
<T-Connect> No not there
<golam> SlimeyPete: sorry,,but k3b is giving me same error
<jrib> T-Connect: are you using GNOME?
<T-Connect> It did turn it into internet file
<golam> And its nearly hang my gnome
<T-Connect> Ubuntu Desktop 7.04
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: okay can you walk me thru DIB?
<mc44> T-Connect: is the file the size you are expecting it to be?
<SlimeyPete> golam: nearly hanging? sounds like a hardware issue, perhaps. You could try Nero, Bonfire, X-CD-Roast or Gnome Toast instead of k3b
<geoaxis> hello people
<SlimeyPete> see if they work
<geoaxis> need help with mic on ubuntu
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: from a professional viewpoint i'd first cleanup your harddisk zoo by rearranging the disks on the hardware side. what is internal, what external?
<T-Connect> I have no idea why it did this. HTML document <- RPGM_XP.rar
<CraZy675> ok cool my screen resolution totally works now
<jayde_drag0n> everything but the 300gig is internal
<T-Connect> 613 bytes (613 bytes)
<jayde_drag0n> ak
<robert_ugo>  i have a problem with mp3 player with MTP mode on ubuntu 7.04. amarok and mtp-detect cant find my mp3. but lsusb see my mp3. mtp-detect with "sudo" can find my mp3. how can i use amarok to connect? can someone help me? :/
<jrib> T-Connect: open it in your web browser
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: everything but the 300g is internal
<T-Connect> Cannot open RPGM_XP.rar
<CraZy675> now the only issue I have left is gtk-recordmydesktop the mic is really quite and you can barley hear it
<mc44> T-Connect: it obviously hasn't downloaded correctly
<golam> I am using ubuntu 7.04 under vmware probably thats why but...
<IndyGunFreak> robert_ugo: what type of player?
<golam> I tried gnome default one it was also giving me an error
<robert_ugo> iRiver T60
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: so you are ready to flatten all the disks, and reinstall from scratch?
<g[r] eek> jrib: hey thought you might like to know (just sharing my search results) - multitail - its like the tail command except you can set colours and all sorts of things. really cool
<g[r] eek> cheer
<g[r] eek> s
<g[r] eek> sudo apt-get install multitail
<robert_ugo> IndyGunFreak: but i try to conect with amarok in root mode, and it connect succesfull
<jrib> g[r] eek: cool, thanks
<golam> and where I can get nero
<T-Connect> Oh ok. It emply. lol
<T-Connect> XD
<T-Connect> Bad download
<robert_ugo> IndyGunFreak: but i need to able connect to my mp3 player withuot sudo
<IndyGunFreak> robert_ugo: thats kind of odd, have you went through amarok's settings?
<Nod-Ubuntu> How do I see what sound drivers are installed on my ubuntu machine?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: 3 of them are ready... one 80gig is currently transferring to the external 300g
<IndyGunFreak> robert_ugo: yous hould be able to, i've never had to use sudo w/ my Ipod.
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i'm ready to flatten 3 right now
<robert_ugo> IndyGunFreak: ehh, maybe main user is not able to comunication wth usb?
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: ok, lets take the 300 Gig out of consideration by now, and unplug it for th installation
<IndyGunFreak> robert_ugo: i doubt htat, but its possible i guess, have you went through the devices tab in amarok?
<golam> SlimeyPete: thank for your help
<jayde_drag0n> stefg:its transferring the files
<Jordan_U> Nod-Ubuntu, "asoundconf list" to see what cards ubuntu has detected
<robert_ugo> IndyGunFreak, yes, i have
<IndyGunFreak> have you tried configure amarok?.. cuz Iriver devices are in the list.
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: how come the 2 80 Gig ones are hde and hdf? additional IDE -pci card?
<IndyGunFreak> configure amarok/media devices
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: armada is currently transferring its 60gigs of into to the 300gig
<jayde_drag0n> stefg:i have 4 internal hard drives
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: an one external
<CraZy675> how do i figure out what device my mic is? (ex. hw:0,0)
<robert_ugo> i know, but old iriver use old protocol, but i use mtp, and there is mtp, but while i try to connect amarok write "No device found"
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: no partitions
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: yes, good to make backups first, then disconnect the external (so it's safe) and then rearrange the disks on the IDE channels
<Nod-Ubuntu> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> Nod-Ubuntu, np
<T-Connect> Yay it works
<robert_ugo> also mtp-detect cant find my mp3 player withuot sudo
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: what motherboard supports 4 inetrnal disks (if you have a cd/DVD drive as well) ?
<Nod-Ubuntu> Jordan_U: What I do if System>Preference>Sound     does not open my  'Sound Preference' window.
<robert_ugo> when i type "sudo mtp-detect" it connect succesfull
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: okay if i have to wait to do everything untill after the transferr.... i know its a big favor.... but can you use the paste bin... and write down all my step by step instructions so i can print them out.. because they won't be done untill tomorrow... well today.. but i need some sleep before i goto work.... its 4:30am here and i goto work at 9am
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: its a file server
<robert_ugo> what can i do?
<robert_ugo> :/
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i have a cdrw and a dvd drive as well
<dhilip89> bye
<Nod-Ubuntu> Jordan_U: asoundconf list              lists two things,    VT82xx and CMI8738                 the CMI is my sound card.
<jayde_drag0n> stefg:and it was given to me.. so i don't knwo the motherboard.. but it is AMD
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: so your IDE connections are a big mess, too. you should a.) make a sensible connection scheme (rejumper and reorder your drives on the cables), then look at lvm
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: they are all in order
<stefg> !lvm | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<robert_ugo> ehh, bye
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: for setting up a fileserver you should really use the alternate install
<stefg> !alternat | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: first jumper cd dvd, second jumper c drive, 3rd jumper 80 gig, 80 gig, 4th jumper 40 gig
<stefg> !alternate | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Jordan_U> Nod-Ubuntu, asoundconf set-default-card CMI8738
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: never put the CD as first
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: all in order from top to bottom
<Nod-Ubuntu> Jordan_U: Okay, i'll see what this does.
<Dubimax> Hello,
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i didn't i said first jumper before i said rthe words CD
<Dubimax> I am new to this, can I get some help?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: but okay
<Pici> !ask | Dubimax
<ubotu> Dubimax: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Just ask your question and if anyone can help they will :)
<T-Connect> Thanks people
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: nothing is sloppy on the inside of the machine.. there isn't even dust
<CraZy675> how do i figure out what device my mic is? (ex. hw:0,0)
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: and everything is labeled and in order from top to bottom.. CD rom, DVD, C Drive, E drive, F drive G drive
<Dubimax> Ok, this is the first time I am using Ubunto and everything is new.  I am trying to get sound to work from the internet and it does not work.  the web site is htt://radiosai.org
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: but the logical drive assignment (the bios-order) is a mess
<kagemaro> Dubimax - does sound work when not on the Internet?
<Dubimax> yes
<jayde_drag0n> where do you see that?
<Administrator> hello,i wish to have a dual boot laptop, i have 450 gb space. and i am ready to format the entire drive.   should i install ubuntu before i install windows or VISA versa
<jayde_drag0n> erp stefg: where do you see that?
<kagemaro> Administrator - easier to install windows first
<kagemaro> Administrator - as Ubuntu's bootloader will not shut off windows
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: it would go like hda, hdc, hde, hdf if you have 4 IDE connectors and all hd's jumpered as master
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: it would go like hda, hdc, hde, hdg if you have 4 IDE connectors and all hd's jumpered as master
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: now i see what uyou are saying.. yah the F*$#@*&$# windows install did that
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: it WAS that way
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: impossible a software alters hardware settings
<Administrator> 450gb should have read 40gb - sorry
<asc> Dubimax: Try installing mozilla-mplayer.
<asc> (and then restarting firefox)
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: well its going to have top stay whatever way it is right now
<Dubimax> If anyone can try to go to http://radiosai.org/ and click on listen now and see if it works for you and then please help me figure out how it can work for me.
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: were removing the 40gig anyways
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: i can't give you a complete tutorial on sensible partion layout now (only 30 mins left here) but you should really get the screwdriver, sort the hardware out and then read about lvm
<asc> Dubimax: It works for me, with mozilla-mplayer.
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: so we can just put it there... or whever the heck makes it first hda if thats what the computer wants
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: no i'm not touching any wiring
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: the insides are staying the way that they are... because i can't risk killing my only computers insides
<julo> hi
<julo> I have created an upstart script and it fails to start automatically: "unable to read: Invalid argument", but if I manually start it, it works well.
<julo> Any idea ?
<Dubimax> asc:  Could you help me figure it out.  I am using Ubunto 6.06 I think, just installed it
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: so i install whatever way works and gives me all my drives
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: do an alternate install with lvm
<dragonphyre> My Esata drive is not showing up in either gpart or Hardware Information. I have rebooted, and it still dosen't show up. I thought that esata was fixed a couple of kernels ago?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, I would recommend upgrading to Feisty
<jayde_drag0n> stfg: what is that?
<ansque> Hi. Maybe someone know why i can't regulation of loudness in Sonata?
<CraZy675> how do i figure out which device my mic is? (ex. hw:0,0)
<stefg> !lvm | jayde_drag0n
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Dubimax> jordan:  Can you help me do that?  WILL IT SOLVE THE PROBLEM?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, The "open in windows media player" link works if you copy it into VLC
<Dubimax> JORDAN: OK,  hOW DO i GO IT.  ALL THIS IS NEW TO ME  WHAT IS vlc
<Pici> !caps | Dubimax
<ubotu> Dubimax: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, It will not solve your problem but it is generally much easier and more up to date
<ansque> Anybody knows can how solve?
<CraZy675> vlc is the greatest video player ever
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: okay yeay.. more alien language!!! how about just typing some commands to format those drives and cliicking install on the screen?
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> hmmm
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> can installing windows xp mess up grub even if the drive that grub is on is unplugged during the windows install?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Applications -> Add/remove search for vlc
<dougalb> hi, has anybody noticed that firefox on fiesty always opens new windows and not to new tabs
<dougalb> my windows firefox opens the same links as tabs
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun|Laptop, No
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: no lvm install on Desktop CD... you need the alternate installer
<Dubimax> Jordan:  Ok.  I will try.
<Pici> dougalb: check your tab options, this is configurable
<Pici> dougalb: its something like "Open new windows as tabs"
<dougalb> pici: i checked the settings and it is set to tabs.. i also checked in about:config and it is set to 3
<ansque> why in my sonata player i can't regular loudness?
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> because i unplugged the drive that grub is on (the drive that has ubuntu on it) during my xp install, but now i get "Grub loading stage 1.5"ReadError
<dougalb> pici: i am using fresh fiesty install with no add ons
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> curiouser and curioser, ne?
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun|Laptop, My guess is that you didn't plug it back in the same place ;)
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> but i did...
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i don't want a different flavor of linux tho... i want ubuntu.. it WAS working... i just want to make it work again
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> because all i did was unplug the power >.>
<CraZy675> how do i figure out what device my mic is? (ex. hw:0,0)
<Paddy_EIRE> is it normal for firefox to be crashing alot
<Pici> dougalb: hmm.
<Dubimax> jordan:  I did what you said and it says that it cannot find vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: why did you unplug the ub drive for the xp install
<CraZy675> firefox never crashes for me
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: or are you saying ubuntu cannot format drives?
<Kream> Hi all
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: it's still exactly the same ubuntu, just installed in a different way
<IntuitiveNipple> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: Have you altered the boot-order in BIOS settings?
<Kream> how do i get ntpd to start up on every boot ?
<Paddy_EIRE> while running beryl I mean
<Pici> dougalb: I dont have a fiesty install in front of me to test with.
<dougalb> pici: it is a weird one... it is behaving a little different than the windows setup
<dougalb> pici: no worries
<dougalb> a good test site is www.linux.org
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> Jack_Sparrow: because its the drive that windows wanted to install ITS boot loader too
<dougalb> the new news section
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Make sure that in the top right you have "show all available applications" selected
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: and now you have the chance to clean up. you'll regret if you don't do it now at a later time
<dougalb> it has a new window link
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> IntuitiveNipple: i put it back to the way it was when ubuntu was the only OS
<Dubimax> jordan: I did!!!
<fenrig> hi
<dougalb> on windows it goes to a tab and on fiesty it goes to a new window
<fenrig> whats the difference between the cups expert driver and the cups simple driver?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: that is all waaaaaay to above my head. and too complicated for me to think about... especially if it means noone will help me because thats just too mucyh typing to walk me thru
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: Sorry to come in late on this.. I take it you now do not have access to grub and ubuntu
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: or that the can't walk me thru it
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> correct
<IntuitiveNipple> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: Have you booted from the LiveCD and inspected grub's /boot/grub/menu.list to check the hd(x,y) settings match the current config?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable universe
<munckfish> Hi I notice that the Jetty packages are supposed to be in Feisty (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jetty/) but I'm searching in Apt and I can't find it. I have multiverse enabled in my source.list.
<ansque> Jack_Sparoow: maybe you know why i can't reguar loudness in my sonata player?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i either need simple... or a step by step walkthru for my system
<munckfish> any idea why it's not showing up?
<yinghao> i love ion3
<fenrig> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> ansque: Just waking up.. but I am helping him at the moment
<Dubimax> jordan: Thanks.  I will try
<CraZy675> how do i figure out what device my mic is? (ex. hw:0,0) << is this question not clear?
<Kream> how do i get ntpd to start up on every boot ?
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> not yet, i just wanted to check here first, IntuitiveNipple
<fenrig> what is the difference between a cups gutenprint simple driver and a cups gutenprint expert driver?
<ansque> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I wait
<Thursley> Kream: it might have it's own options in the configuratin file, but you could also use crontab (man crontab and /etc/crontab)
<IntuitiveNipple> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: Well from what you've said you've affected the drive-recognition order since installing Ubuntu, so you need to examine what is set versus what is *in effect*
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> okie dokie...
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: SO it dosent have grub in the mbr...
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> i think grub is confused because i have 2 hard drives that are both primary master ;)
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> one is sata and one is pata :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: Have you gone through the instructions for repairing grub after installing windows?
<Kream> Thursley:  thanks, ntp.conf is the configuration file for ntpd, /etc/default/ntp has no setting like other scripts do with something like NTPD_ENABLE=true|false
<SlimeyPete> yeah, ubuntu's grub configurator doesn't cope with PATA/SATA mixes
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: you still there?
<zaggynl> Hi, does anyone know how I can play dvd's over smb? I've already got a smb shortcut at my desktop, but I have no clue how to reach it with vlc
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: you have a complex system there, so nothing is going to make a complex setup easy. There's a lot of learning and reading docu involved to get things right, noone can do the homework for you. so the trouble you are in (non-booting system) needs a cure on the root to avoid further complications, just trying to 'make it work somehow' will result in future trouble
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> not yet, i didnt think i'd need to because the drive that it, and ubuntu is on were unplugged during the windows install.
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> one sec, going mobile downstairs to the pc
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: You should have left it connected
<T-Connect> Sleep
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: so basically my system is soo complex... i have no help... i'm screwed until i master it all?
<max01> hi ive seen a screen print of ubuntu desktop could anyone give me the name of this app?
<max01> vncviewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<max01> opse
<Kream> does anyone here have ntpd running on their server and have it starting up at boot ?
<Dubimax> jordan,  there is no software sources (I am using 6.06)  only software properties in adminstration
<max01> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/6681/220107gq0.png
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> Jack_Sparrow, would it be easier to copy ubuntu onto another PATA drive so i dont have to cope with a sata/pata mixture?
<max01> the one in the bottom left corner
<Pici> max01: in the lower left? Thats conky
<max01> ah thank you pici :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Obviously grub is being read from the drive correctly, but the references to the location of the root() for the default kernel needs altering to match the dual-drive configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: I have never mixed those but I cant see that it matters that much.
<Jordan_U> @lart max01 for that desktop background
<Thursley> Kream: use crontab then: "man 5 crontab" , it has a @reboot option
<blownose-> if i have tv-out on my ati x600 how do i activate it  in feisty?
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: you're screwd unlees you recognize: i'll have to learn to master a complex system
<Kream> i'm a bit uncomfortable starting an initscript from cron
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: 2 days using ubuntu linux and i'm told sorry newbie.. we know you have no idea how to use these commands... even tho you've used windows forever and aren't a complete idiot... but we can't help you... figure it out on you own?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: It looks like you need to get grub into the mbr of the windows drive ... was that drive in place when you installed ubuntu
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> yep
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> it was
<max01> grr conky isnt listed under apt-cache search
<max01> is it for kde?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: but what you are telling me is i have to BE a msater before i can ever yse it
<jayde_drag0n> use
<Kream> jayde_drag0n:  what seems to be the problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: that is not true
<mattfletcher> max01: i see it under an apt-cache search
<max01> ill edit my apt source then
<max01> :|
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: we're drifting into philosophical issues now. Linux is not windows, you have to learn to do things the Linux way. If you want it simple, rip aout all disks but one, install to that, tehn add the others one by one and see how they get added
<Dubimax> jordan:  are you still there?
<xoRock> need help, how to check *.iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: Please define your problem , ask your question.  The better the question the better your answer
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Yes
<Sonicadvance1> oi, the command line says "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" is there anyway to fix that without restarting?
<xoRock> md5sum -c name.iso?
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> ok note to self. do not walk around in the dark, especiall on stairs
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> i just about fell and dropped my $3000 laptop down the stairs :P
<mattfletcher> max01: actually i see it under a dapper machine, not got anything newer handy to check
<IntuitiveNipple> It might help if you do that to the other PC :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: Can you give me a minute to start a pot of coffee?
<Dubimax> jordan:  I did not see software sources in admin.  Should I upgrade to Fiesto before going further?
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> Jack_Sparrow can this be fixed by manually editing grub's boot list?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: that and instlling grub into the mbr yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: Can you boot the problem PC from a LiveCD ? then we can give you some informed solutions to try
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> that comp doesnt like the live cd :P
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i am trying to learn.. that is why i am here... i lean by doing.. i do not learn by reading (especially if its in another language to me) i cannot learn how to do it if you just trow me into shark infested water not knowing how to swim... i need some direction... not being told that i have to learn it all before i ever do it in the first place
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, It would make things a lot easier, and if you havn't done much configuring it might be faster to simply install Feisty than upgrade to Edgy then Feisty
<aricz> Hi, I have 1 CD-rom (it's dead) and 1 DVD-rom (it's alive).. how do I mount it? what in /dev do I mount?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i have learned the sudo command and what it does.... by doing... niot by reading the command on a forum so,mewhere
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun|Laptop, Doesn't like X on the LiveCD or is it more than that?
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: by having someone take the imte and patience to show me what tio type.. and then tell me what i just did and what it means
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> hangs because of the sata / pata thing
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> i can only get it to boot if i disable one of the pata controllers
<Dubimax> jodan:  Is it possible to do from the internet w/o having a cd?  I used a cd to install 6.06
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> of course... my other option is to not use my sata drive at all and put it into a handy dandy enclosure ;)
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun|Laptop, Try knoppix, it's pretty robust about strange hardware configs
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i feel like i'm being thrown into a land with a fireing language... and no possibilty of an interpereter
<IntuitiveNipple> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: The "stage 1.5" error means that GRUB loads from the MBR correctly, but then cannot find the additional helper code in the first track of the disk, which suggests it has either gone missing, or grub is looking on the wrong disk
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: foreign
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: no problem... look for the commercial support from canonical. Or accept that learning has something to do with reading docu, trying things out, failing and trying again
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> okie dokie :)
<Jordan_U> jayde_drag0n, Warum wurden Sie dass denken ? ;)
<Dubimax> jordan:  Is it possible to do from the internet w/o having a cd?  I used a cd to install 6.06
<martyyyr> What do I do when ifconfig only outputs eth1, but not eth0?
<d4rkmonkey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: so do a friggin alternat install, and don't be scared of a text-mode, because there is no pointer and nothing to click on
<jayde_drag0n> stefg: i'm not afraid of the tex... i'm afraid of having to read war and peace before i can even type one line!
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Yes, but you will have to upgrade to Edgy then to Feisty, which will require twice the downloading
<julo> salut
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: you'll not have to read war and peace, but approx. the same amount of lines in lvm docu :-)
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: or forum posts
<julo> j'ai un problme avec upstart: j'ai cr un script, et  l'amorage du  j'obtiens l'erreur "unable to read: Invalid argument" au lancement du script. Par contre, si je lance ce script  la main, a marche.
<Dubimax> jordan:  ok.  I will do it one step at a time and then look for vlc and then it will be compatiible with windows media player, correct?
<kagemaro> jayde_drag0n - I've barely read any docu and I have a working Ubuntu install after 24 hours
<martyyyr> What to do when ifconfig only shows eth1, not eth0?
<Kream> jayde_drag0n:  can you tell me what you're having problems with?
<ribery> hi all
<Kream> hi ribery
<Thursley> Kream: There is probably a better way, but this should work: "echo '@reboot ntpd -optionsHere' >> /etc/crontab"
<jayde_drag0n> kagemaro: i'm working on 30hrs and have been told i have to go read this first http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/ to install my system.. and that also i will not recieve any help if i do not understand something
<kagemaro> hi
<aricz> asdf
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, I don't think you need to upgrade just to get vlc, I still recommend upgrading though
<kagemaro> jayde_drag0n - Can't you just install straight off the liveCD?
<kagemaro> jayde_drag0n - it's a very straightforward process
<jayde_drag0n> kagemaro: yah i know.. i've been told i cannot
<jayde_drag0n> kagemaroo: i did it right the  first time.. i had problems.. now i'm here
<joel> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: This is not a discussion room on how you like to learn...  We are here to answer questions and help people ...  You WILL need to read instructions if we type it here in channel or have posted it to the wiki...
<stefg> jayde_drag0n: here's something http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<kagemaro> jayde_drag0n - What are the problems?
<jayde_drag0n> kream: i have 4 harddrives... i just want to format them all to linux and install ubuntu
<Dubimax> jordan:  It makes more sense then to get vlc and try it out (will build my confidence) and when I have more time I will upgrade but HOW DO I GET VLC???
<jayde_drag0n> kream: so that i have read write access to them all
<Kream> jayde_drag0n:   formatting  occurs during the installation procedure.can you be more specific ?
<kagemaro> jayde_drag0n - Would it not be simpler to remove all except your / hard drive and then format/mount others later?
<Kream> jayde_drag0n:  what are you having problems with ?
<jayde_drag0n> kream: ugh i cannot talk anymore.. i need sleep... i'm already crying.. i've been working on this for over 30 i need sleep i have to goto work in 4 hrs
<Dubimax> jordan:  It makes more sense then to get vlc and try it out (will build my confidence) and when I have more time I will upgrade but HOW DO I GET VLC???
<jayde_drag0n> kream... and thanks to stefg.. i'm ending on the ":i'm sorry noone will help you... go read this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/  and do it yourself"
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: Seems simple enough.. Install Ubuntu on the first drive, then use Ubuntu's GGnome Partitioner to partition and format the other drives as you want
<IntuitiveNipple> jayde_drag0n: Install Ubuntu from LiveCD, when it starts, use System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor to format your other drives.
<Kream> jayde_drag0n:  a friendly piece of advice from someone who's been where you are often. Take a deep breath, take a break. try and do something completely different. sleep. and then come back and attack the problem again.
<padee> hi everyone... any bookkeeping gurus here? ive got troubles with sql-ledger...
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<martyyyr> What could be the cause for eth0 not showing up?
<jayde_drag0n> intuitivenipple:   couldn't that person have said that in the first place???
<kagemaro> Trust me jayde_drag0n - took me absolutely hours to sort out my soundcard problem, but it's worth it in the end
<Kream> martyyyr:  is the network card detected by dmesg ? do dmesg | grep eth to see if it shows up. second, do lspci and see if the card shows up there
<martyyyr> Kream: it shows up in both
<xoRock> jayde_drag0n, what is your gender?
<jayde_drag0n> i'm a girl
<Dubimax> jordan:  How to I run it?  never done it in linux.
<xoRock> ah as i guest
<aricz> haha
<joel> Hi can any1 help me with a problem i have? It's kind of annoying, you see I cant connect to anny ubuntu server, I cant vissit http://ubuntu.com and with update manager and synaptic it just fails and says it cant find archive.ubuntu.com
<jayde_drag0n> a girl whos been working with windows for many years
<Kream> xoRock:  that doesn't have anything to do :P
<Kream> with it
<IntuitiveNipple> jayde_drag0n: Your questions were confusing the issue... I'm only guessing this is the solution that will address your issue.
<jayde_drag0n> i'm not an idiot in winows
<xoRock> get some rest and continue tommorow after u got spare time :)
<jayde_drag0n> i'm totally okay with being an idiot here
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Hit alt+f2 to get a run dialog or open a terminal
<Kream> martyyyr:  all right. what is it detected as in the dmesg output ?
<jayde_drag0n> this isn't my baliwick... i'm okay with being a newbie.. but that personm was just being mean
<kagemaro> Its not easy coming from w32 to *nix
<jayde_drag0n> i asked stefg to proved me with a simple answer
<kagemaro> I've been using BSD based operating systems for years and I still get issues
<jayde_drag0n> that i wasn't ready to read war anddpeace without help to do what i thought could be done simply
<jayde_drag0n> and thanks to intuitivenipple
<jayde_drag0n> i was right
<jayde_drag0n> that person just refused to tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: Dont judge the room by any one or two people, we all have our days..  But please stop with the discussion.. With 1000+ people here it does not help
<sunken> jayde_drag0n: to bad
<martyyyr> Kream: Well, I have 2 network cards. eth1 is a realtek, which works perfectly. eth0 is a Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21041 [tulip pass3] 
<martyyyr> Kream: however, in dmesg, eth0 is displayed as "21041" , without the rest its name
<jayde_drag0n> okay SO before i goto sleep... the job is to just finish my file transferr... then just run the installer.. and boot into ubuntu... when i'm in go into system>administration> gnome partition manager and format them
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Is the file open?
<IntuitiveNipple> jayde_drag0n: I agree with everything stefg told you. The golden rule is to RTFM, and follow the links suggested
<aricz> Hi, can anyone help me trying to get my DVD-rom working? In /etc/fstab it says : "/dev/hdc  /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto" and "/dev/hdd  /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto" .. anything wrong there? And, when I try to 'sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom1' or 'sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1" I get the following error-message: "mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist". Anyone know how I should go on figuring this out? Help would b
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: Yes, you can do it live or after you have finished installing from the cd..
<Kream> jayde_drag0n:  unless you HAVE to install it, go to sleep now. sleep dep+tech obstacle+LVM=not good
<kagemaro> IntuitiveNipple - sometimes it's easier just to tell people the answer, instead of sending them trawling through libraries
<jayde_drag0n> intuitivenipple: why couldn't stefg tell me i could just install and use gnome partiioner?
<kagemaro> Which is what it sounds like stefg did
<jurp5> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: Agreed, get some rest, the process will take awhile
<sunken> jayde_drag0n: perhaps you need to install gnome partition manager
<jurp5> i cant get bluetooth to work
<jayde_drag0n> sunken: i have it
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: Did you consider he may not have known or understood what you were trying to do..
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sunken> jayde_drag0n: mkey
<martyyyr> Kream: any suggestions?
<Kream> martyyyr:  hmm okay. when you do lspci, you will get something like 02:01.0  Ethernet controller:
<Dubimax> jordan:  I got the file with a lot of signs ## and # lat starts of lines.  What next?
<jurp5> having changed security user to security auto
<Kream> and since you have 2 cards, you'll also get something like 03:08.0 Ethernet controller
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, add this in a new line at the bottom ( without the quotes ) "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<Kream> right ?
<jurp5> but pairing still wont work
<martyyyr> Kream: right.
<berent> can i change permissions of cd - r to cd-rw
<Thursley> martyyyr: what does "lsmod " grep de2104x" give you?
<Kream> martyyyr:  so you know which number refers to the realtek one and which one to the dec one.
<Thursley> sorry lsmod | grep de2104x
<jurp5> hidd --connect bl:ah:bl:ah..
<Kream> martyyyr:  do lspci -n ... which will give you plain numbers without the translation
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Do you have a cd-rw drive with a rw disk in it?
<jurp5> gives an error message after entering pin code
<jurp5> Can't create HID control channel: Connection refused
<jayde_drag0n> intuitivenipple: i just didn't want to be in the dark and on my own for something that if i screwed up i had no help from.. or even a computer left to look up the answers on.. its why i chose ubuntu in the fiorst place.... gloris reviews on how helpful the community was to newbies ... and everything
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> my ubuntu install is essentially fresh, would i just be farther ahead to reinstall?
<martyyyr> Thursley, Kream: Checking both now.
<berent> Jack_SParrow i have a cd/dvd-rw drive with a r disk in it.
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> it only takes like 15 minutes :p
<Kream> there'll be 2 sets of 4 numbers separated by a :
<HEP85> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Then save the file
<Kream> tell us the numbers for the dec card
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, This is easy to do in the GUI but I am lazy so just copy and paste this into a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Utopian> Hey! Anybody knows where Konsole saves bookmarks?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: are you trying to burn a cd?
<IntuitiveNipple> jayde_drag0n: That is the beauty of the LiveCD - you have a fully funtioning Ubuntu to work from without touching your hard drive
<jurp5> Utopian: maby in the .kde dir?
<berent> Jack_SParrow yes . but why should it not become read and write and overwrite
<royel> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: depends on the problem you have
<martyyyr> Thursley: it gives me a number: 24832
<martyyyr> Kream: I get a list of address, or so it seems.
<Jack_Sparrow> brent: cd-r means it is burn once disk
<martyyyr> Kream: which numbe do you mean exactly?
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> well i installed windows after ubuntu, and it messed up grub somehow... i think it may also be related to having windows on a pata disk and ubuntu on a sata disk
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> so what i was going to do is install so that both os-es are on pata drives
<martyyyr> Kream: 1011:0014  is this it?
<royel> !grub | Lorne_Kun|Laptop
<ubotu> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Lorne_Kun|Laptop: leave everything connected and reinstall ubuntu
<Kream> looks like it :)
<berent> Jack_SParrow what really happens. does it burn so badly that you can't burn it anymore
<Dubimax> jordan:  I did it and it worked and then I went back to add programs and it ave me many more but when I looked for vlc the monkey was still not there.
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to play a DVD over smb?
<Kream> martyyyr:  go to http://rom-o-matic.net/5.4.3/etherboot-5.4.3/src/bin/NIC , which has a huge list of NIC PCI ids and find the entry where 1011 and 0014 are in the same line
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: I am going to go get coffee..  cdr are burn once.. rw can read write and reformat-erase but they are more money..
<martyyyr> Kream: On my way.
<jayde_drag0n> intuitivenipple: ok from what i've understood to this point .. if i format themm.. i format them to ext3?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, VLC should be installed ( that was the second part of the command I gave )
<jurp5> someone who knows a solution for my bluetooth problem?
<berent> i know that. go get your coffee
<martyyyr> Kream:  dc21041	0x1011,0x0014	Digital Tulip+
<Kream> excellent.
<Kream> now that shoudl be in a para for something like drivers/net/XXXX - what's the XXXX ?
<Kream> sometimes, its' startlingly different
<kidbuntu> pls help me. i'm having trouble with my mouse sensitivity after updating my ubuntu 7.04
<Kream> from the maker of the card
<martyyyr> Kream: You mean the name of that " section"? family	drivers/net/tulip?
<Kream> ahh yes
<Kream> so its confirmed that you need to  load tulip
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: yes, format to ext3
<frogzoo> kidbuntu: sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<Dubimax> jordan:  Do you mean it is already installed?  I do not understand.   And can you direct me how to make the actual media players sound to play?
<Kream> do lsmod  | grep tulip
<kidbuntu> frogzoo: whats with keyboard?
<frogzoo> kidbuntu: sys -> prefs -> mouse (my bad)
<martyyyr> Kream: k, one moment (the pc is in another room)
<kidbuntu> frogzoo: that doesnt work for me. adjusting it makes no changes at all.
<frogzoo> kidbuntu: oh no it is there - under accessibility
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Go to Applications -> Sound And Video -> VLC media player
<jayde_drag0n> thanks everyone... i'm going to sleep now
<frogzoo> kidbuntu: sys -> prefs -> keyboard ->accessibility
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n: If I may... do not format the drive you intend to install ubuntu on.. it is easier to leave it unformatted-partitioned and let the installer do it
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Then go to File -> Open Network Stream
<Dubimax> jordan:  I went there but it is still not there:  Maybe I missed sometthing.  All I dd was to copy the line:
<aricz> Hi, can anyone help me mounting my DVD-rom? I can't mount it, it says special device /dev/hdd does not exist..
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, And at the bottom put http://www.radiosai.org/Pages/AfriStream.asx as the URL
<Dubimax> joran: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<aricz> It has worked earlier, but for some reason it doesn't work anymore..
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Did you run the commands I told you to run in the terminal?
<martyyyr> Kream: no results.
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, This is easy to do in the GUI but I am lazy so just copy and paste this into a terminal then hit enter "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<martyyyr> Kream: It just gives me nothing, at all.
<kidbuntu> frogzoo: adjusting doesnt make any changes at all.
<Kream> martyyyr:  ok, that means that the tulip module is not loaded. load it by doing sudo modprobe tulip. once lthat command finishes, do dmesg and look right at the bottom to see which network interface (ethx) the card has been detected as. if it all works fine, you'll have to edit /etc/modules and in a fresh line, enter tulip. and of course you'll have to assign IP address or set it up for DHCP as appropriate
<kidbuntu> frogzoo: and also. my alt tab doesn't work anymore
<martyyyr> Kream: ok.
<kaushal> Hi
<Kream> i gave you this block of text because i have to go
<kaushal> I want to capture HTTPS Traffic using tcpdump command
<Kream> kaushal, hi :) namaste
<Kream> kaushal:  google for tcpdump syntax
<Dubimax> I thought I did.  I have a window that says terminal at the top.  Please be pateint with me.  I am learning but slowly
<martyyyr> Kream: Well, ok...thanks for your help!
<Kream> and tcpdump newbie
<kaushal> tcpdump -i eth0 -s 0 -w dump host 192.168.0.1 and host 192.168.0.2 and port 443
<Kream> martyyyr:  you're welcome. Share and Enjoy.
<fevel> how do I configure my network card to set only ip from dhcp. I have 2 networks and one is static ip, I wnt to add the opendns servers and use them for both dhcp and static, but dhcp changes my dns
<kaushal> is that correct
<Dubimax> jordan:  I thought I did.  I have a window that says terminal at the top.  Please be pateint with me.  I am learning but slowly   maybe the mistake was that I checked the box run in terminal?
<berent> if i am burning a iso image into a cd. should it have only iso image for botting or anything else can be accomodated?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: iso would need to be modified before burning to add things
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Do you see any output in the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Are you in ubuntu at the moment or windows
<berent> Jack_Sparrow : ubuntu
<Jordan_U> berent, You only need to burn from the iso
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: What are you wanting to add?
<Jack_Sparrow> what iso are you wanting to burn?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: TO burn an iso just right click the iso and write to disk.
<berent> Jordan_U Jack_Sparrow : the image is only 70MB. and once i burn rest of cd is a waste. i am planning puppy linux
<GD77> o.O
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Then you will need to brush up on remastering an iso..
<GD77> evening
<Jordan_U> berent, You can write more to it, in fact I think puppy linux has a write as you go feature
<GD77> just installed unbuntu desktop 10 on vmware, it made a username but did not ask about a root pass so how can i config my root pass?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dubimax> jordan:  here is what i did.  I presssed Alt F2 then check the box run in terminal the command that you first told me (I forgot what it was)  then I got a file and added a line w/o quotes and clicked save.  That was it.  Did I miss anything?  There is no output in the terminal.  Please advice :)
<GD77> ok excuses i come from centos and fedora hehe
<stefg> !root | GD77
<ubotu> GD77: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<berent> Jordan_U Jack_Sparrow : please explain. if i add other things into it and then burn it in then how will i boot.
<GD77> those are configured upon installation
<GD77> ok
<jasiu> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: In remastering it you leave the boot-ability alone and add files as you want.
<jasiu> how can i change startbutton??
<Dubimax> jordan:  here is what i did.  I presssed Alt F2 then check the box run in terminal the command that you first told me (I forgot what it was)  then I got a file and added a line w/o quotes and clicked save.  That was it.  Did I miss anything?
<martyyyr> Is it a bad thing if eth0 doesn't show up if I do "ifconfig", but does when I do "ifconfig eth0"? I mean, that's not supposed to happen, is it?
<joey_Liu> How to keep resolv.conf from rewrite by dhcp?
<jasiu> HI !! HOW CAN I CHANGE THE STARTBUTTON??
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: I dont know about puppy linux but that dosent matter as until you create and run puppy linux it has no effect
<Thursley> martyyyr: ifup eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> jasiu: Are you using Kubuntu?
<HEP85> martyyyr: this usually happen when the device is there but not configured
<Thursley> martyyyr: it just means the interface hasn't been brought up yet
<jasiu> ubuntu
<jasiu> gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> jasiu: Start Button?
<jasiu> menu
<Dubimax> jordan:  Are you there?
<jasiu> yes
<martyyyr> Thursley: that command gives me "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Jack_Sparrow> jasiu: Where it says applications?
<martyyyr> HEP85: How do I configure it?
<jasiu> yes
<Thursley> martyyyr: what about "ifconfig eth0 up" ?
<HEP85> martyyyr: do what Thursley said
<berent> !remastering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aricz> Ahhh, can anyone please help me with mounting my DVD-rom ? I can't find anything in /dev .. dmesg doesn't give me anything.. /etc/fstab shows I have 2 cd-roms dvd-roms.. anyone know how I should do this?
<dissection> How do I kill all instances of firefox, from the terminal?
<stefg> sudo killall firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: In windows I use a product called ultra ISO, even though the program is not what you can use the info there will help you understand remastering..
<gbw> hello, how can i mount from a samba server?
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<martyyyr> Thursley, HEP85: That seems to work, I think. (The LED of my NIC just turned on and it shows up when I type ifconfig now). What did I just do, tho?
<dissection> stefg: It says no process killed.
<HEP85> martyyyr: you just activated it
<Thursley> martyyyr: you told ifconfig to bring up the device. Kream showed you how to find the right module for it to use and install that
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Yes, I'm back
<martyyyr> HEP85: Please tell me I don't have to do that every time my system boots..
<stefg> dissection: sudo killall firefox-bin
<Jack_Sparrow> jasiu: If you are trying to make it an icon or something I dont know what will do that.. there is the gconf-editor but not sure that is going to do what you want
<martyyyr> Thursley: Yeah, he did.. it's starting to make sense now.
<Thursley> martyyyr: you will have to add flower to the modules being loaded as he said. /etc/modules
<jasiu> yes
<Thursley> flower = tulip -.-
<chadeldridge> good morning everyone
<jasiu> i want to change icon of my menu
<Dubimax> Jordan:  here is what i did.  I presssed Alt F2 then check the box run in terminal the command that you first told me (I forgot what it was)  then I got a file and added a line w/o quotes and clicked save.  That was it.  Did I miss anything?
<jasiu> ahh
<jasiu> ok
<jasiu> bye
<jasiu> thx
<martyyyr> Thursley: lol, nice mistake :)  Anyway, so if I have tulip in the modules file, everything will be fine from now on?
<HEP85> martyyyr: normally the script in /etc/init.d/networking should do this at bootup
<dissection> stefg: That worked, thanks.
<Thursley> martyyyr: you will also have to check the settings for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<chadeldridge> does anyone have nagios installed or know about the check_snmp module?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Yes, you now need to run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Sleeper> hi
<Bassetts> what do I need to install to get mp3,mov,wma,wmv,dvd,flash,aac,real player all working in totem-xine
<Dubimax> jordan:  I will do this and report.  This chat list is huge. Is there a way to see just what you wrote to me so I review and maybe help others one day?
<martyyyr> Thursley: Ok, I think I can handle that. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Bassetts, Why are you using totem-xine?
<martyyyr> and HEP85: thanks to you too.
<Thursley> martyyyr: you are welcome, but Kream did all the hardwork ;)
<Bassetts> Jordan_U, it seems to work better than totem-gstreamer
* Seoke is trying to think of ways to come up with $50 USD for gas within the next 4 hours xD
<HEP85> martyyyr: no problem
<martyyyr> Thursley: That may be true, but without your and HEP85's info I would still be stuck :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dubimax: FYI, I keep a notepad open and copy good ideas into it all the time and have it as a reference
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, You can search for my name in the logs
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: try and sell your copy of XP..:)
<berent> Jordan_U Jack_Sparrow : i am planning to buy a dvd-rw  for all my cd/dvd rw purpose. i am confused about the speeds . i have a 20x DVD+R DL RW drive . how many should i go for and which company is the best.
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow: You mean my ripped copy? xDD
<togr> any numpy experts here?
<frogzoo> !anyone | togr
<ubotu> togr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> berent, No idea :)
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Havent found any best, I do love my Plextor over my others.. but best is very subjective
<togr> thanks, frogzoo but if there is a more python-related channel, I would go there
<Dubimax> jordan:  It seems to be installing right now.  I will let u know
<togr> I want to know how numpy.logical_and is supposed to behave for >2 inputs
<togr> right now I have
<togr> np.logical_and(ar([True, False] ), ar([True, True] ), ar([False, True] ))
<Bassetts> Jordan_U, it seems to work better than totem-gstreamer
<togr> -> array([True, False] , dtype=bool)
<Bassetts> what do I need to install to get mp3,mov,wma,wmv,dvd,flash,aac,real player all working
<togr> and I cannot for the life of me see how that would be correct
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > Bassetts
<Bassetts> Jack_Sparrow, that does not seem to cover mp3 for feisty
<sniff_> when network line too slow, my eth0 was droped. any fix?
<Johto> Bassetts: some gstreamer stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Bassetts: There is a link on that link to the mp3 specific page
<Johto> Bassetts: codec stuff, check the ubuntuguides
<hamza> hey guys any one know how to run a DVD???? totem player says codec needed??
<dsg> Is anyone familiar with the development of the webcam driver m560x ? Its seems to have been going on since 2005 and still new laptops today are shipped with those cams, seems weird nobody has got a working driver yet -_-
<Johto> Bassetts: tehre are whole guide section for those media formats
<genii> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hamza> hey guys any one know how to run a DVD???? totem player says codec needed??
<kagemaro> download the codec
<Jack_Sparrow> hamza: Read above on restricted formats
<hamza> which codev
<hamza> which codec
<aricz> Ok, after shutting down my computer, punching it, both my CD-rom and DVD-rom is working.. BUT, I still can't mount them. Could anyone help me out here?
<kagemaro> libdvdcss2
<kagemaro> iirc
* Seoke dies
<hamza> ok jack_sparrow.. im doing that rite now
<Seoke> You know its impossible to make 50 dollars in 4 hours -_- the militarys gonna kick my ass xD
* genii straps the defibrillator to Seoke
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: Call one of your buddies, they always help their team
<kagemaro> Seoke - how it it impossible to make $50 in 4 hours? lol
<dsg> just freeload some gas from a lone car somewhere
<Dubimax> jordan.  I am almost there.  The vlc player is there and open but how do I actually listen to the radiosai.org music (when I click on listen now it wants me to get a plug in)
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow: They live where I'm trying to get xD that would be pointless
<frogzoo> aricz: typicallys removable media gets automounted
<dsg> or goto a marina, always lots of gas cans in boats
<Seoke> kagemaro: I'm trying to make $50 by 11 AM my time... /failing horribly
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: This is all off topic, but one of them will come get you..
<aricz> frogzoo : yep, but not here, it has worked earlier, but suddenly it seems the device drivers aren't in /etc anymore
<aricz> frogzoo : sorry, /dev
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow: They live 3 hours away in the same town as my unit xD
<dsg> hitchhaik
<frogzoo> aricz: ls -l /dev/cdrom /dev/dvdrw
<genii> aricz This means they are not being detected at a hardware level then
<Dubimax> jordan:  are you still there?
<aricz> frogzoo : finds nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Seoke: So much for planning ahead.. No one here can help and again.. this is off topic... although we feel for your situation..
<aricz> genii: yep, that's what I've been suspecting too.. since dmesg | grep CD gives me nothing
<frogzoo> aricz: ls -l /dev/scd0
<aricz> frogzoo : nothing
<Seoke> Jack_Sparrow: Wasnt asking for help xD Just needed somewhere to vent and this was the first IRC channel open xDD
<frogzoo> aricz: ls -l /dev/sc{a,b,c,d,e}0
<str0> can anyone help me with IRQ BIOS settings for 2 video cards ?
<aricz> the weird thing is it worked couple of weeks ago.. :)
<aricz> frogzoo : nothing
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Yes
<frogzoo> aricz: ls -l /dev/sd{a,b,c,d,e}0
<frogzoo> aricz: ls -l /dev/{h,s}d{a,b,c,d,e}0
<aricz> frogzoo : nothing
<genii> aricz I'd suggest pulling the drive out and testing it in another box first to see if it's defective
<genii> aricz If it works in the other box we know it's a software issue
<genii> (or a local hardware detection issue or similar)
<aricz> genii, it worked with w9x and wxp.. and also this distro, for some time :)
<Jack_Sparrow> aricz: Id try to boot a live cd in it before physically pulling it out
<frogzoo> aricz: what changed?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Not a bad suggestion
<aricz> frogzoo : I don't know..
<aricz> frogzoo : that's the problem hehe
<frogzoo> aricz: yet the hd is found ?
<aricz> frogzoo : but I remember someone her told me months ago (I had similar problem with this when I first installed ubuntu) .. to remove the DVD-rom.. just use one of the drives
<genii> aricz You may want to try going to BIOS on the box, making sure that all HD are set to "auto" or "autodetect"
<kidbuntu> frogzoo: the accessibilty for mouse doesn't work
<aricz> genii : ok, will do
<frogzoo> aricz: you been fiddling with hal settings?
<aricz> frogzoo : nope, nothing advanced has been done on this OS
<frogzoo> aricz: ide or sata or scsi cds?
<mind_shift> how do I mount a hard drive automatically? I have added hdb in fstab, but it's not working.
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, go to File -> Open Network Stream
<naderman> hi, I'm trying to do aptitude dist-upgrade, but I get a message, that the package index files are corrupt, they don't contain a filename field for tzdata
<darkempress> having sound issues for some odd reason in feisty...can i get some help?
<aricz> frogzoo : ide
<naderman> can't find anything on that problem online
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, And at the bottom put http://www.radiosai.org/Pages/AfriStream.asx as the URL
<aricz> frogzoo : I think, not 100% sure.. I know, this is something I should know.. :)
<genii> If you just added a new CD/DVD to same cable, make sure the jumpers are correct (best normally to set both for cable select)
<frogzoo> aricz: on same drive chain as another drive?
<royel> mind_shift: pastebin your fstab file
<aricz> frogzoo : don't know
<mind_shift> royel: /dev/hdb        /media/disk     defaults                  0       0
<Jack_Sparrow> mind_shift: I use a script called diskmounter that places icon of my other drives on the desktop
<aricz> genii : yeah, I added the dvd-rom couple of years ago, it worked nicely in wxp at the time
<frogzoo> aricz: well I'd check master/slave jumper settings on all your drives
<Dubimax> jordan:  I got the vlc player to recognize the url http://stream.radiosai.net:8006  but there is no sound.  Try it on you machine and see if you hear.  If yes llet us find why it does not work for me.
<darkempress> sound was working last night, now i can't get any sound to work...ruled out inproperly plugged in speakers, and lspci lists an intel integrated soundcard
<frogzoo> aricz: if anything's set to cable select, change it
<mind_shift> oh, I forgot the filesystem type
<royel> mind_shift: /dev/hdb <-- change this to /dev/hdbx  where x is the partition number
<frogzoo> darkempress: check sound -> volume control for mutes
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, It works here, do you get any sound from any program?
<mind_shift> royel: It's a one partition harddrive
<zeldafan500> I Disagree
<Houdini_Noob> hello
<aricz> frogzoo : so if the jumpers are set wrongly, would it sometimes work and sometimes not?
<B-rabbit> hi
<mind_shift> so it should be hdb1?
<aricz> frogzoo : which is my case
<zeldafan500> lol, no
<Dubimax> jordan.  Yes, when the computer logs on I hear sound.
<frogzoo> aricz: it's not impossible
<zeldafan500> I Disagree
<darkempress> frogzoo, no sound still
<Houdini_Noob> having difficulty with a rar file in ubuntu
<zeldafan500> That's irrelivent
<Jordan_U> Houdini_Noob, sudo apt-get install unrar
<mind_shift> rebooting
<zeldafan500> I Disagree
<zeldafan500> lol, no
<aricz> frogzoo : ok, thanks, both you and genii :) I'll try fidling a bit with the drivers, bbl
<Houdini_Noob> thank you Jordan_U
<frogzoo> darkempress: close all your sound apps, reboot, & try again - making sure none of your apps are set to use OSS
<Jordan_U> Houdini_Noob, np
<zeldafan500> Try google
<zeldafan500> no, what the other guy sayd.
<genii> aricz: frogzoo is right , when both are set to cable select (factory defaults these days) and one fails, the other automatically is supposed to become the master drive. but it sometimes goes screwy because the defective one is still on the cable sending erratic signals etc. So the one at end of cable should be master, in the middle of cable should be slave
<zeldafan500> lol timer jokes
<zeldafan500> I Disagree
<zeldafan500> That's irrelivent
<zeldafan500> lol, no
<zeldafan500> no, what the other guy sayd.
<zeldafan500> I Disagree
<darkempress> frogzoo, i have no idea how to get amarok or rythmbox to show me whether they are using oss
<aricz> genii : but now both my CD-rom and DVD-rom runs.. after as I said, shut down the computer and gave my box a good punch in the side..
<Jack_Sparrow> aricz: If punching it did anything.. you have a loose cable
<Dubimax> ordan.  Yes, when the computer logs on I hear sound.
<Hrv> hi, im having som problems, i just installed ubuntu and when i log in i get a error message saying a error accured in booting the gnome settings deamon and a error code saying: "Process /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon received signal 11"
<genii> aricz: Could be you jarred something loose inside, like a connector or so.But unlikely. I've smacked my box hundreds of times with no ill effects other than sore hands
<darkempress> frogzoo, i get no sounds in ubuntu either...and vlc wont give sound...
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: If a punch made any change then there is something loose
<kidbuntu> help me please. alt tab button doesnt work
<aricz> genii: hehe, I don't know, it happens sometimes the bios won't find the DVD-rom or CD-rom.. but now that's not the problem, since they both starts up at startup (spins, I can eject etc etc)
<royel> genii: lol, sore hands! ;)
<frogzoo> darkempress: OSS/ALSA is an option in sound apps - find the option is left as an exercise
<royel> genii: try using a hammer instead, I find that to be less painful an generally more productive :)
<darkempress> O.o
<Jack_Sparrow> aricz: Does the bios see them both..?
<cewek_kebelet> hiiiiiiii
<Frawgie> aricz, that just means they have power.  they would both spin and open/close even if no data cable were plugged in.
<genii> aricz If you smacked it exactly next to one of the CD/DVD drives you may have messed the drive itself up but not likely
<Snitz> Hello
<Snitz> ANyone here?
<aricz> genii : yep, that's what I did.. :) but they worked a couple of weeks ago, I'm not sure what happened meanwhile
<naderman> my problem appears to be related to this bug: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg274674.html
<frogzoo> can we please avoid belting people's hardware, especially while disks are spinning???
<naderman> but there is no workaround on there?
<Dubimax> Frogzoo: OSS/ALSA is an option in sound apps - can you help me on this I am a complete beginner
<genii> royel I actually threw one of my previous computers out the window before
<royel> Snitz: were all out for lunch
<Snitz> I have a problem regarding the pppoe
<naderman> nobody aware of a way to make it work again?
<aricz> genii: or, they used to change.. sometimes the DVD-rom was working, sometimes the CD-rom.. never both at once
<Jack_Sparrow> frogzoo: Agreed..
<genii> aricz: That symptom sounds like the master/slave/cable select issue
<fevel> I have no music in vegastrike...strange thing is when I put on an mp3 and open the game....the game music kicks in just to piss me off...any ideas?? ubuntu 7.04
<Snitz> Anyone please?
<Jack_Sparrow> frogzoo: No one told him to do it, he was telling us what he had already done..
<Hrv> does anyone know why ubuntu cant load the gnome settings deamon at startup?
<genii> eg: One drive dies/is dying then both/1/none work
<ikonia> what is the correct syntax to make sudo not ask for a password, I know you can do ALL = NOPASSWORD: ALL
<jsestri2> Does anyone know how to change the thermal trip points? My computer is overheating
<ikonia> but that asks you for a password but doesn't matter what you enter
<aricz> genii: ok, so I should just shut down, open my box.. and change jumpers.. are those jumpers easily understandable? :)
<frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: sure sure
<ikonia> I want to do ALL = NOPASSWORDPROMPT: ALL
<royel> Snitz: theres no line, best to just ask your question an hope someone here is able to help, generally if there is you get an answer, if not try later ;)
<jsestri2> #ubuntu+!
<darkempress> frogzoo, i went into System->Preferences->sound and can't seem to get anything to put out sound...
<Dubimax> can anyone help me to get the sound to work with the vlc player?
<genii> aricz: Usually there are 3 sets of pins.Next to power is master, next is slave and one next to ribbon is cable select. USUALLY. But look at stamping on metal of case or writing on circuit board to make sure
<genii> work, AFK
<erUSUL> !sound | Dubimax
<ubotu> Dubimax: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> Dubimax: make sure vlc is configured to use alsa
<jsestri2> I'm trying to change the temperatures that the CPU throttles at, but I don't seem to have the trip point files?
<darkempress> nevermind :D
<darkempress> stupid headsets >.>
<Snitz> I just want to know how to set a SERVICE NAME in the pppoeconf as I use a username and a password a long with a service name. PLEASE HELP!
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: Remember that is assuming they are on the same cable...
<aricz> genii : ok, thank you so much for your help&time .. I'll try and come back later :)
<darkempress> frogzoo, i don't suppose you can help with amarok crashing?
<meismine> hello guys .. Im facing one problem which is whenever i press ctrl+alt, the scroll lock LED will lighting up and the text when I type becomes unreadable. I believe, It is the problem from keyboard setting but I dont know how to setting it. Any1 here can help me? TQ
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: They can both be slave on different cables..  :)
<royel> !pppoe | Snitz
<ubotu> Snitz: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<frogzoo> darkempress: address the chan
<genii> Back
<darkempress> amarok keeps putting up a "can't find kmail" type message and crashing once you close kmail
<Snitz> ubotu, I'll have a look at it!
<Snitz> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<B-rabbit> hi, everyone can anyone help me...i think a hacker has gain entry to my system....i think this because when i type the "history" command on my terminal, i get this random previous commands that i have not use....now, can any one tell me what to do, or what website i should go to to find the information
<meismine>   <---- ths is the example once i press ctrl+alt
<darkempress> er, once you close the message
<Frawgie> aricz what I would do to see if its a jumped/cable problem is siply unlplug one of the drives and go into the BIOS and see what position its taking such as primary master, primary slave, secondary master, secondary slave.  then switch  the drive over to the other one and just make sure they dont occupy the same place.  plug them into their original cable plugs though, not the same one.
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, this true and it was wrong for me to automatically assume this was the configuration actually
<royel> B-rabbit: change your passwords
<darkempress> when i launch amarok in terminal, it doesn't give any specific errors, but i've already ruled out soundcard failure
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: Just trying to cover all bases..
<royel> B-rabbit: look for any new users that you haven't setup an remove them
<scorp123> meismine: those are cyrillic letters :-)
<darkempress> it does however say that there is a bad device or something
<scorp123> meismine: looks like you are switching your language to Russian or something like that :-)
<B-rabbit> royel:do you mean my root password
<B-rabbit> ?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I figured they were both on same cable because if HD on same ribbon, then it would be CD and hd weirdnesses too
<meismine> scorp123: then what should I do? .. I cant to log off using ctrl+alt+backspace
<Snitz> That is not working, there is no place to enter a service name :S
<scorp123> meismine: you're not supposed to log off using ctrl-alt-backspace
<royel> B-rabbit: specifically I would change the passwords on the user that your suspecting they might have gained access to, your root user should NOT be enabled by default
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: It is amazing the different configurations of hardware that will show up..
<scorp123> meismine: ctrol-alt-backspace is for killing your desktop session (= unclean + ugly shutdown)
<zach> where is the best way to have a script load on boot up?
<meismine> o
<aantn> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Snitz> That is not working, there is no place to enter a service name :S
<meismine> so that .. I cant do that .. what should i do to disable that ctrl+alt function?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, this is very true.
<aantn> kk
<robertj> anyone in gutsy getting  symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680lp.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<scorp123> meismine: check your locale settings + keyboard settings. You probably configured something that will switch the keyboard layout once cotrl-alt is presses
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: The info you were giving would be right 99 out of 100 times...
<robert_> X segfaults after not being able to load the wfb module- HELP
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Just yesterday in fact some guy had a Zip drive set up for HD mode on the IDE and finally figured out he had no disk in it, that is wasn't a defective internal HD of some sort after all
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: YEp that will do it.
<meismine> ok .. tq dude
<meismine> :D
<ari_stress> !apt-catcher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-catcher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mypapit> do you mean apt-cache?
<ari_stress> what is apt-catcher?
<genii> ari_stress: Did you mean apt-cahe ?
<genii> cache rather
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: I am going to make some hardware changes .then reinstall.. back later.. take care.
<meismine> eh .. what is the short cut to run terminal from keyboard? .. hehe .. I forgot d .. :P
<robert_> X segfaults after not being able to load the wfb module- HELP
<Frawgie> ok, *cracks knuckles*, who wants to play with nvidia drivers today?
<B-rabbit> royel:  B-rabbit: specifically I would change the passwords on the user that your suspecting they might have gained access to, your root user should NOT be enabled by defaulti...... am sure the hacker has gain entry to my root account, but i dont understand about the defult thing that you sfecified
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Have fun :)
<ari_stress> mypapit: a friend of mine wants to setup a server so that clients dont have to download from the internet for updates/installation
<mypapit> ok
<zzco_> uh, yeah- it's still robert_ here
<zzco_> nick zzco
<zzco> bah
<royel> B-rabbit: did you enable the root account at any time?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, use http://www.radiosai.org/Pages/AfriStream.asx  not http://stream.radiosai.net:8006
<royel> B-rabbit: try this: sudo last root
<finn> is there an easy way to have my /home/ moved to my second hdd?
<zzco> I'm trying to update my installed packages, and then reboot
<billcase> Hi;  I have some installation questions.  Is there a better Ubuntu IRC dealing just with installation?
<Jordan_U> billcase, no
<Jordan_U> billcase, What's the question?
<scorp123> billcase: try the forums
<billcase> OK,
<Dubimax> jordan:  I did but still there is no sound.
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, In your last comment you said you used http://stream.radiosai.net:8006
<royel> finn: it's not that hard to do
<royel> finn: one sec, I am looking for a guide that I can link you
<finn> thank you
<Dubimax> jordan: yes, but I changed it.  It seems there the music is streaming but no sound something more basic needs to be adjusted
<royel> finn: here's something, should do pretty good: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, Try opening the video that comes with ubuntu in vlc
<finn> thank you
<Dubimax> jordan.  I cannot find it.
<thefourmi> bonjour
<Pici> !fr | thefourmi
<ubotu> thefourmi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, It should be in your home folder
<zzco> what the hell is the wfb module?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, It's in a folder named "Examples" in your home folder
<aantn> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tafkaz> why wont i see any /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status with ubuntu feisty ?
<tafkaz> cat: /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status: No such file or directory
<darkempress> could a broken xine install break amarok?
<Dubimax> jordan:  I tried open disc also. does not work.
* genii sips a coffee
<mc44> darkempress: yes, amarok uses xine
<darkempress> mc44, gxine and amarok both keep crashing on me when i start them, and gxine just flat out segfaults
<darkempress> can't figure out why
<Dubimax> jordan:
<Dimensions> hiyaa ... i had installed XP with ubuntu but couldn't bring up the grub ... and was booting to xp ... just followed a tutorial online to reinstall grub ... but now neither partitions are booting ... when i boot it says 'Select Proper Boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key'
<zzco> grr
<pi-meson> What's the best way to have a program run during/at-the-same-time as gdm?
<Dubimax> jordan: I found an mp3 file that seems to be playing since the numbers in the vlc player are changing yet there is no sound.   Something more basic needs to be fixed.
<Frawgie> anyone know how to get ubuntu to utilize both my cpu? its only seeing 1 of em
<frogzoo> darkempress: on feisty?
<darkempress> frogzoo, yep
<frogzoo> darkempress: run a memtest
<zzco> X still crashes
<zzco> gah
<darkempress> frogzoo, how?
<kenro> What does 'to be slashdotted' mean?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, I don't know, it might be fixed in Feisty
<genii> The generic kernel should be SMP already. If you installed some non smp kernel or compiled your own that may be why it only sees 1 cpu
<tafkaz> i really need to have the agp output
<frogzoo> darkempress: it's an option fro the grub prompt
<aricz> Ok, box is open, DVD-rom is out.. now what? :) shouldn't my CD-rom at least work now? Since DVD-rom is in my hands.. :p
<zzco> okay
<Jordan_U> kenro, To have slashdot link to your puny server being run out or your basement at which point your site dies a bloody death :)
<zzco> going to a new kernel, hopefully that quiets everything
<magnetron> genii: that's what she said
<Frawgie> genii its a clean install, haven't changed a thing yet its only reporting 1 cpu in the hardware list
<darkempress> frogzoo, and why exactly would i need to run a memtest for one app segfaulting?
<Dubimax> jordan:  ok.  I will get the newer version and proceed slowly.  Appreciate your help and ubotu's also.
<genii> Frawgie: Ah, OK. No immediate idea then.
<genii> aricz: Is the cd still remianing in there set to master and on the end of the cable?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade > Dubimax
<zzco> help?
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, You should have just gotten a PM from ubotu with upgrade instructions
<kenro> Jordan_U, I read that term in a post wherein poster bemoaned being slashdotted before he could even get the posting up. Or something.
<aricz> genii : hoh, I don't know.. so I have to get out the cd-rom too
<Dubimax> jordan:  When I close this chat room I can get the log and see everything you showed me?  By the way I just heard a sound.  did you send it to me?
<Frawgie> whats the best free forum software out there?
<genii> aricz: Not really
<genii> aricz: Just look at the ribbon and see if it's plugged in the end or middle
<aricz> genii : there was many jumperslots on the back of the dvd-rom..
<Dubimax> jordan:  what is PM?
<aricz> genii : ok, if I manage to see anything from the little view I can get into the box
<aricz> tight stuff here
<Jordan_U> Dubimax, It is a personal message
<frogzoo> Frawgie: plone & zope are good, not straightforward to setup
<padee> hi everyone... any bookkeeping gurus here? ive got troubles with sql-ledger...
<zzco> Dubimax: private message.
<Jordan_U> !logs | Dubimax
<Frawgie> frogzoo phpbb2 any good?
<ubotu> Dubimax: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<mcsd> private message
<kenro> Jordan_U,  Thanks, and never mind any else. :)
<Dubimax> jordan;  How do I read it?  Is it email?
<zzco> Jordan_U: it's private, not personal :P
<zzco> even though they're the same thing
<Jordan_U> Meh, private personal it's too late for me to tell the difference :)
<genii> aricz: If you have the cd on the end of the ribbon and set (as best you can) to master, and then the OS still doesn't see it, then shut down and swap the drives. eg, remove CD, insert DVD same spot, then see again if OS sees it etc
<genii> work, AFK
<aricz> genii : ok, thanks.. the jumper at the back of the CD-rom was at the same spot as the jumper on the DVD-rom
<aricz> genii : from the view back, LEFT.. and there is a spot in the MIDDLE and RIGHT.. 3 jumperspots
<zzco> anyway
<aricz> genii : ah, work..
<zzco> MY X LIGHTS ITSELF ON FIRE
<jsestri2> !ubotu dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kenro> zzco, As long as itdoesn't sing Arthur Brown songs when it does,
<genii> back
<zzco> kenro- it segfaults on backtrace
<genii> aricz: OK, normally on most of them the Master is the one next to the power cable
<swmiller6> oldpink: did you get it installed
<genii> aricz: So for testing, put a single drive on Master, on the end of the cable
<kenro> zzco, You using hte gibbon?
<zzco> nope
<zzco> feisty
<zzco> (lots of Xorg message)
<zzco> \n
<zzco> Backtrace:
* genii wonders if the name gibbon was chosen because they are monkeying around with it a lot
<zzco> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jsestri2> Has anyone tried upgrading from dapper -> edgy lately? The online instructions fail...
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkempress> grrr..how can memory cause a segfault?
<zzco> darkempress: bad ram :P
<Ghost_> Hello...    Can somrbody help me
<AnRkey> sup Ghost_
<darkempress> zzco, nothing else is segfaulting...and anything that needs xine is crashing...
<kenro> zzco, I barely comprehend the point of segfault, anyway. But you might have the wrong settings in the server.
<zzco> hm
<Ghost_> my zyxel modem
<mc44> jsestri2: fail how?
<darkempress> zzco, i saw mention of a libxine bug in google
<zzco> ah
<jsestri2> its having trouble getting certain files (Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2))
<zzco> I wish they'd fix that thing which makex X go kaboom
<jsestri2> mc44: what repos should I have on?
<zzco> makes X**
<qrt> I have a file made by Revelation password manager and I need to open it in Windows, does anyone know how I can do that?
<zzco> well
<zzco> that went well
<AnRkey> qrt, is is a csv or text file?
<Ghost_> i cant get my TS server online because my zyxel adsl modem is blokking it some how need HELP!
<jsestri2> mc44: I have dapper-updates, main, restricted, multiverse, universe (for the ubuntu dapper officals)
<qrt> AnRkey: I'm not sure, the file doesn't have a file extension, I guess it's the standard format for Revelation
<yinghao> hi
<yinghao> i have a question
<mc44> jsestri2: yeah that should be fine, you are using the update-manager right?
<hugifrb> mghhhhh fglrx geht noch immer nicht
<jsestri2> yes
<yinghao> i like to run XEN with debian
<jsestri2> mc44:yes
<hugifrb> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<AnRkey> wrt try notepad++ to see what's inside it
<mc44> !de | hugifrb
<ubotu> hugifrb: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hugifrb> sry
<jsestri2> mc44: maybe I don't need universe? I forget what they all mean
<hugifrb> my fault
<AnRkey> Ghost_, are you using adsl or sdsl?
<kenro> yinghao, You would.
<yinghao> then i need to recompile the kernel right?
<genii> qrt You could try just a text editor like notepad, if it looks all gibberish you know it's not flat text
<Ghost_> ADSL  i thing
<AnRkey> ok
<mc44> jsestri2: no, that shouldn't matter. May just be a temporary problem with the archive
<AnRkey> what model xyzel router?
<qrt> genii, well I know it's not flat text since it's encrypted.
<mind_shift> how do I change the brown login and the loading theme?
<Ghost_> Sec i go look
<OldPink> swmiller6, on the laptop now ;)
<kenro> Does anyone use ROXbox?
<jsestri2> mc44: hmm, shouldn't it be going for edgy stuff anyways? do i ahve to change my sources.lst like if i were to do it with an apt dist-upgrade?
<AnRkey> kenro, i do on my iriver
<mc44> jsestri2: no, if you are using update-manager it does it automatically
<AnRkey> kenro, works nicely with ubuntu now
<zzco> gah
<mc44> jsestri2: your error is for the edgy repos
<Ghost_> p-660wh d1 AnRkey
<genii> qrt Since stuff like MD5 etc is one-way encryption then there would not usually be a way to un-encrypt it, even natively in linux
<AnRkey> Ghost_, give me a sec
<zzco> "Error running install command for nvidia"
<Ghost_> kk
<tck> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-3/
<aricz> Ah, could anyone else try helping me getting my DVD-rom working? I've now taken out the CD-rom, switched DVD-rom to master.. but still can't mount
<jsestri2> mc44: hmph, hopefully it works later then I suppose
<genii> aricz: I'm still around :)
<kenro> AnRkey, RISC on X, over fluxbox, is still a viable alternative?
<aricz> ahh, spleeedid!:)
<qrt> genii, this is a password manager file though so it'd be useless if I couldn't decrypt it.
<aricz> +N
<aricz> whops..
<AnRkey> kenro, donno
<aricz> genii : you said something about the BIOS.. what should I do there?
<AnRkey> i use rockbox on my iriver
<qrt> I can open the file just fine with Revelation but Linux doesn't work for me anymore and no one at Ubuntuforums or Linuxquestions could help me so I'm stuck with Windows.
<Come> hello people!
<bullgard4> Using the 'Create_Launcher' dialog I created a panel applet. It works all right. What is the filename of this Launcher?
<genii> qrt: No. The computer does not unencrypt anything in there. It just runs the password you give thru same encryption as in the file, sees if the results are the same. no un-encrypting involved
<aricz> genii : now cd-rom is out of the box, only dvd-rom.. jumper on master (I think, at the LEFT when you see it from the back)..
<Arso> Hello.
<OldPink> To avoid typing out a huge paragraph in IRC, I'd like to refer people to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3044877#post3044877 and ask for a response to it, please? :)
<Ghost_> >:/
<kenro> AnRkey, Ah. nono, I say ROXbox. :)
<aricz> genii : also, a wire which said "master" is put on.. not sure what those are called.. quite wide one, many pins
<genii> aricz: The jumper should be on the one closest to the power plug for the drive
<Come> :)
<zzco> yay
<zzco> almost
<pppoe_dude> any ideas how i can burn an hfs+ image on ubuntu? i am now able to mount it, and file gives me Macintosh HFS Extended version 4 data
<zzco> it isnt segfaulting anymore
<Arso> Hey guys, i currently have windows Vista on a 40gb partition. i plan on formatting that drive, and installing ubuntu and windows Xp(for gaming). how do you recommend i partition the drive?
<aricz> genii: oh, so I should put it on the RIGHT ?
<genii> aricz If the one saying "master" is on then don't mess with it. Just put it on end of cable
<sn0> OldPink there are no official builds for feisty
<kenro> zzco,  How'd you fix?
<zzco> upgraded my kernel
<nerdygirl_ellie> hi!
<kenro> doh!
<qrt> genii, Well, It shows me my passwords and user names and adresses for the sites so I'm guessing there's some decrypting involved
<OldPink> sn0 thanks, :)
<sn0> OldPink so your options are use the tarball from mozilla's site , or alternatively use a 3rd party repostiory to install the debs
<Arso> anyone...
<Torahteen> Hi, I was told that there's a package in the universe repository for Beryl in Feisty Fawn. Finally upgraded from Dapper hehe. What's the name of the Beryl Package?
<genii> aricz with older drives it was standard next to power plug. but these days it can be anywhere.Sometimes there is a picture on the sticker on top of the drive to show proper jumper settings. but many times not
<Come> hi!
<sn0> OldPink if you google search your topic for the ubuntu forums, it gives a possible link on google :)
<zzco> Arso: are you blind?
<OldPink> sn0, a third party one is what I'm after. Thing is, the tarball is just the installed files, compacted, it's not an actual package you'd compile
<aricz> genii: I should put in 'slave' instead? because it was that "wire" which was connected to both my CD-rom and DVD-rom.. there are 2 "outlets" on the same wire.. one MASTER, and one SLAVE
<underguiz> can someone  point a gtk theme that goes well with notebook lcd displays?
<sn0> OldPink indeed that is how mozilla distribute it, a quick google search showed me http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firefox-30-still-in-alpha-installation-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<aricz> genii : ok.. the 3 jumpers are on the left back.. power is at the right
<aricz> genii : and in the middle it's that 'many-pinned' wire..
<nerdygirl_ellie> Completely hypothetically speaking, if a person were to delete the default application panel, i.e. the Ubuntu equivalent of the start menu, how would she turn it back on?  I know you can redo a package installation with dpkg, but Is that what I'm looking for?
<Torahteen> Anyone? Just the name of the Beryl Package in Feistu
<genii> aricz: the many-pinned wire is a ribbon :)
<aricz> ahhh.. ribbon :) hehe
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: one sec.
<zzco> crap
<zzco> "No usable screens"
<AnRkey> Ghost_, here is the manual >> http://www.zyxel.com/web/support_download_detail.php?sqno=1327
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie Ok :P
<kenro> Beryl was named after Rick Berman. I thing. When they expanded the acronym, they had to choose this strange name.
<AnRkey> Ghost_, download that for now
<genii> aricz: So drive on end of ribbon. Jumper put next to power plug connector
<aricz> genii : ok, easier to explain now.. on that ribbon there are 2 'outlets' .. one SLAVE and one MASTER.. they were connected to CD-ROM and DVD-rom.. now CD-rom is out of the box, MASTER ribbon is connected to the DVD-rom
<kbrooks> I don't like customer service nowadays
<Arso> zzco sorry, did you reply? i cant find it.
<AnRkey> Ghost_, does your ts server have a firewall?
<Ghost_> kk ty
<Ghost_> no
<genii> aricz Good
<capitalidea> Beryl is a mineral's name. It's where a ruby comes from.
<zzco> Arso: are you blind?
<AnRkey> Ghost_, just so that i understand correctly ts as in terminal services?
<AnRkey> brb
<Arso> zzco no, i am not.
<genii> aricz So if it will work in hardware at all, this is proper settings for testing
<royel> kbrooks: I actually had a "great" experience with Logitech on monday this week
<novato_br> jah estou no linux
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: "beryl"  You can do an 'apt-cache search beryl' to see it.  You won't see it unless you have the ...cannot remember.. repository turned on.  IIRC< you need beryl and Emerald
<Ghost_> teamspeak
<Arso> zzco are you pm'ing me or something? and i cant see it coz i am not registered?
<mind_shift> After I log in, a loading window appears, how do I change the theme of that loading window?
<kbrooks> royel, oh?
<aricz> genii : I get a errormessage at startup.. 'can't find primary drive1' .. not sure what that means.. does it have anything to do with the dvd-rom?
<nerdygirl_ellie> novato_br: espanol, francais?
<Torahteen> Ok, I'll try that nerdygirl_ellie
<capitalidea> Does anyone here use the low-latency kernel from Feisty with Jackd?
<zzco> Arso no. I'm simply asking if you're blind
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone here running fiesty on a dual core opteron 265 chip (1.8ghz)?
<genii> aricz Thats fine, just let it continue
<mcsd> if I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then shutdown -r 0 does xorg.conf changes take effect or do I need to reinitialize it somehow?
<capitalidea> ubuntu-rocks: I'm running ona c2d e6320
<novato_br> sorry, nerdygirl_ellie
<novato_br> its portuguese
<nerdygirl_ellie> dpkg-reconfigure.  That was it.  Thanks!
<aricz> genii : yap.. then, this is where I am now :) dvd-rom has power, but, still don't find anything in dmesg about it starting the drivers
<Arso> zzco no, i am afraid not. make your point please?
<sn0> mcsd after reconfiguring xserver-xorg you only need to restart X
<genii> qrt I'm out of immediate ideas then.
<zzco> Arso because you seem to be oblivious to the fact that this is a linux channel, and not a windoze one.
<royel> kbrooks: well, you mentioned cust service. Yeah, I called about my G7 mouse button being intermittant at times, they asked for a few numbers off the mouse/charger/reciever and then asked for my mailing address, an said they would ship a new one out no charge, no more questions, I was so shocked, I could not believe it
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: I did that, and got a long list, including just plain "beryl"
<mcsd> sn0:  how can I do so
<sn0> mcsd for example sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm if you use kubuntu etc)
<nerdygirl_ellie> novato_br:  Interesting.  I'll add that to my list of languages to learn hello in.
<genii> aricz: Don't worry about dmesg/drivers right now
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: Is that what I'm looking for?
<novato_br> nerdygirl_ellie, do u want to learn portuguese?
<novato_br> sorry, it's hard
<novato_br> heheehe
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm looking for hardware to run ubuntu fiesty and want to know whether to go amd or intel
<mcsd> sn0: thanks
<kbrooks> royel, amazing
<ubuntu-rocks> for a server
<novato_br> portuguese have hard grammar
<sts> hello folks
<royel> kbrooks: yeah, unheard of type of service these days.
<Arso> zzco u realise that, i am asking you guys, because i want to make Ubuntu my primary OS, and i dont know how much space it needs.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: then you should be able to sudo apt-get install beryl ... or, if you were me, you would go to System -> administration -> Synaptic software something and install it from there.
<capitalidea> ubuntu-rocks: Either is fine but I am very please with my C2D set up.
<Arso> zzco i just mentioned the windows for added information
<royel> kbrooks: oh, and they spoke my langauge to top it off :)
<kbrooks> royel,  customer service can suck sometimes. i'l clarify in #ubuntu-offtopic .....
<genii> aricz: After machine gets booted, pls pastebin the contents of file: /etc/fstab
<Torahteen> Ok, thanks
<sts> does anybody know why my cronjob is not running. i inserted a new line into /etc/crontab and even restarted crond.
<sts> 0  16   * * *   root    /etc/cron.daily/export-atm-to-brown
<sts> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  300 2007-07-19 16:36 export-atm-to-brown
<FlyingSquirrel32> What is involved in getting surround sound from my ubuntu machine if I have a card that does it?
<AnRkey> Ghost_, no problem i have a TS server here too
<ubuntu-rocks> capitalidea - thanks for the input
<aricz> !pastebin
<zzco> Arso, then you should have included Ubuntu in that list, unless I missed it, due to my present technical difficulties.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<capitalidea> ubuntu-rocks: I think the most important consideration is how much heat your processor(s) will put off
<AnRkey> Ghost_, be right back gotta run quick
<genii> sts Make sure the file is set to executable
<Ghost_> Daan GTG BRB SOON
<sts> genii: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  300 2007-07-19 16:36 export-atm-to-brown
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm not that worried as our server room is a/c cooled
<nerdygirl_ellie> FlyingSquirrel32: Hi.  I don't have your answer, but I do know the executable should NOT be in /etc/cron.daily
<capitalidea> ubuntu-rocks: Try to make sure you get a processor with 64nm technology
<Arso> zzco "and installing ubuntu and windows Xp(for gaming)." i am afraid u missed it
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: Should I download emerald too?
<capitalidea> ubuntu-rocks: or 65nm whatever it is ... I forget now
<genii> sts OK, then no immediately obvious thing comes to mind
<FlyingSquirrel32> nerdygirl_ellie: I think you are talking to te wrong person
<zzco> ah, my bad
<nerdygirl_ellie> sorry about that..
<zzco> Arso- I'm trying to get my copy of xorg working again
<capitalidea> ubuntu-rocks: also, AMD64 (that covers Intel's 64bit stuff too) support is fairly decent on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<nerdygirl_ellie> sts: It should NOT be in /etc/crontab
* zzco offers nerdygirl_ellie a bouquet of flowers :P
<genii> sts Maybe some log would be enlightening in /var/log  cron log I forget the exact name or possibly subdir
<Arso> zzco so your busy ? no problem.
<nerdygirl_ellie> sts: 4:00 p.m. is what you want?
<nerdygirl_ellie> awww.
<sts> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah
<sts> genii: nothing in /var/log/cron.log
<aricz> genii : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30443/plain/
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: Don't mean to bug ya, but should I download emerald?
<nerdygirl_ellie> sts: check root's mail.  it should send an email with any output.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: yepyep.
<Torahteen> ok
<genii> reading, afk
<Torahteen> Sorry for asking twice :P
<aricz> genii : It's the same as it's always been.. :) /etc/fstab ..
<ubuntu-rocks> capitalidea - i don't really have need for a 64 bit stuff but I guess I can use 32bit stuff on a 64bit chip
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: there are some good howtos on google, ubuntuforums, and the ubuntu wiki.
<sts> nerdygirl_ellie: No mail for root.
<Arso> robert_ just please let me know when ur done, i am still downloading Ubuntu anyway.
<capitalidea> ubuntu-rocks: yes
<genii> aricz: Backup your fstab and in a minute I will give you a modified one to try
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: If you have an nvidia card, Compiz works with less "fiddling".  Do you have an accelerated video driver installed?
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: I haven't a clue
<Torahteen> I do have an nvidia card
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: Yeah!  have you installed beryl yet?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: if not, don't.
<Torahteen> No
<Torahteen> I hadn't
<Torahteen> Is compiz available as a package?
<HEP85> ubuntu-rocks: yes, but you will have to install 32 bit apps manually. packages are all 64 bit
<nerdygirl_ellie> yes
<Torahteen> Or are there any instructions for installing?
<pppoe_dude> i have a .dmg file, i tried using a script to change it to .iso, but i think it just gave me a slightly modified version of that image (perhaps a non-compressed version? one that can mount anyway) but, it still mounts as hfs+. any ideas on how i can convert it to iso9660?
<AnRkey> Ghost_, you still there?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: yes.  the $5 question is, what kind of nvidia video card do you have?
<mc44> Torahteen: are you on feisty?
<OldPink> I have a ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x card in my new laptop, which seemed to install fine (good resolution, etc) using a basic feisty install.
<OldPink> Trying to get a better driver installed to get direct rendering/desktopeffects working, but all guides seem to be for Hoary/Breezy, and I knowalot has changed since then.
<OldPink> Anyone point me in the right direction for what to do in a  Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x?
<caravel> hi all
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: I have an FX5200
<lauriexxx> hi to all
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: A little old, but I didn't need anything better hehe
<robert_> sorry 'bout that
<robert_> heh
<capitalidea> If anyone could help me a bit with some JACKd issues I am having... I would be much obliged.
<lauriexxx> can anybody how to install a french spell check on oppen office?
<Torahteen> mc44: Yes, I'm on feisty
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: Yeah!  'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic compiz' should do it.  lemme double check those package names.
<mc44> Torahteen: you can turn on compiz from System -> prefs -> desktop effects
<genii> aricz: To edit the file you need of course admin privelege. So: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   then replace contents with paste from here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30444/
<aricz> genii : yapyap, it's done
<caravel> trying to select a tablet pc, and looking for ulv/t cpu comparison charts under linux for calculation, as well as gpu perf intel/nvidia (beryl but no gaming), would anyone have a link to search ? days and days of googling did not help much
<mc44> nerdygirl_ellie: compiz is installed by default on feisty
<aricz> genii : oh, not the one you've pasted.. :) will do
<OldPink> !ati | OldPink
<fevel> I installed vegastrike and music from synaptic but the game has no sound, if I open xmms to play mp3 and open the game the game music kicks in overlapping the game music. Does anyone have a solution to this issue??
<nerdygirl_ellie> mc44: doesn't he need the nvidia driver from lrm?
<genii> aricz: Basically I just commented out the slave drive entry and made the cdrom to auto from noauto
<mc44> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah but you can use Restricted Manager to install that :)
<Torahteen> I did the commmand nerdygirl_ellie said
<Torahteen> 114mb needed
<Torahteen> So do I really have it?
<aricz> genii : ok, so now I'll just reboot right?
<nerdygirl_ellie> mc44: here I go making things difficult.  :)
<genii> aricz: After you save the changes, put in some standard type of cd like an old AOL one or so
<Torahteen> lol
<Arso> Hey guys, how much space is recommended for a fresh Ubuntu installation?
<genii> aricz: No reboot needed
<Arso> 10 gb enough?
<Torahteen> What's this extra 114MB?
<mc44> Torahteen: go into System -> prefs -> desktop effects to see if it works
<OldPink> ...Arso, 2GB minimum
<ari_stress> Arso: enough
<mind_shift> how do I change the loading the theme of the loading window that appears after I log in?
<Torahteen> mc44: Ok
<nerdygirl_ellie> Mod, please IM me.
<aricz> genii : yep, standard datacd in
<Arso> OldPink great , ty
<Arso> OldPink i see, ty
<Arso> OldPink woops :P
<Torahteen> Uhh...
<Torahteen> No title bars! :(
<genii> aricz: OK give it a minute to see it and maybe popup a window
<Arso> OldPink and theres another small partition for the virtual memory or something right ?
<Arso> ari_stress i see, thank you
<Torahteen> mc44: I've lost my title bars
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: you downloaded 114 mb that fast?!  I'm moving!!
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie No
<OldPink> Arso, 128MB minimum swap
<e> Hey guys, I was trying to just do a simple mount of a server and I keep getting the following error: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<OldPink> Arso, so really 2.12Gb ;)
<nerdygirl_ellie> /HELP OP
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie I didn't start downloading, was seeing if maybe I had everything
<genii> aricz: Was the cd in there before you made the changes or did you just put one in after?
<mc44> Torahteen: try running "gtk-window-decorator"
<Arso> OldPink but isnt it recommended to be double the ram or something?
<e> oops I get the following error missing codepage or other error
<e>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<e>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: Although, I was getting 1.2MB/s while upgrading to feisty xD
<AboSamoor> what's the shortcut for the show desktop button ? so if u play a game in full screen you can switch between windows ?
<Arso> OldPink (i used ubuntu for 2 months last year, but forgot pretty much everything)
<aricz> genii : I ejected and closed it
<OldPink> Arso, no, not at all. The more RAM you have, the less swap you need
<e> Anyone have suggestions?
<genii> aricz: OK, perfect
<aricz> genii : at least it started to brrrrrrmmmmmmm
<Arso> OldPink i see, i'll just keep it at 1gb then, just in case (i have 1gb ram)
<aricz> genii : if that makes any sense.. hehe
<Torahteen> mc44: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: still stuck?
<OldPink> Arso, swap is only used once you run out of RAM. So if you have 128Mb of RAM, you should have around 512MB swap. If you have a gig of Ram, you're only going to need 128MB SWAP
<royel> e: what are you trying to mount?
<robert_> YAY
<robert_> okay
<Arso> OldPink ah , isee, 128 mb it is then :) thanks.
<vikk2> hi all. ..... how can i have my ubuntu server record all the commands i execute, in a file ??
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: Does what suck?
<mc44> Torahteen: hmm, you might try logging out and back in
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: Are you stuck without window title bars?
<e> royel, I'm trying to mount a server
<Torahteen> mc44, Logging out or restarting entirely?
<OldPink> Arso, I'm on a 768Mb RAM system usually, and I hardly ever break into swap, and I do alot of multitasking. Youtube, music, Pidgin, Firefox....
<genii> aricz: Yup :) Give it maybe 60 seconds to see if you get a popup that shows it sees it. If you get no popup, then go to the dir it is supposed to get mounted to and see if you can list whats on the cd
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: Yes
<royel> vikk2: .bash_history already does that to a point
<e> royel, more like a server directory
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torahteen: run 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'
<Torahteen> ok
<vikk2>  royel: is that a file  u r talking of ?
<aricz> genii : ok, still nothing :\
<sinho> oi
<mc44> Torahteen: just restarting x should do it
<nerdygirl_ellie> That too.. ;)
<aricz> genii : checked /cdrom and /media/cdrom cdrom0 and cdrom1
<Torahteen> nerdygirl_ellie: How long does that program take?
<OldPink> royel, how's the mail server?
<sinho> oioioioio
<genii> aricz: OK, do: mount /media/cdrom1
<Torahteen> brb then
<royel> OldPink: gotta fix the webmail portion still, but the server is working again :)
<aricz> genii : mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<royel> e: can you be more specific
<s0nix> hi, anyone use PACKET FILTER on ubuntu?
<genii> aricz: OK, so not seeing it at hardware level still then :/
<Torahteen> mc44, still no title bars :(
<aricz> genii : oh.. :| ahhh
<royel> OldPink: and the upgrade was of no use either, the Sql problem still exists.. so all I managed to do was break stuff
<nerdygirl_ellie> s0nix: I use iptables and firestarter, though infrequently.
<aricz> genii : are there any jumpers at the other end of the ribbon ?
<Moduliz0r> hi
<aricz> genii : or should I try switching jumpers back of the dvd-rom.. since it the same as it's always been
<Torahteen> Umm... and now the terminal isn't working :\
<Torahteen> just a white box
<genii> aricz: No, there is not anything else on the ribbon to set or so on just the little manual jumpers
<AboSamoor> what's the shortcut for the show desktop button ? so if u play a game in full screen you can switch between windows ?
<Arso> OldPink i see, um, right now, i have windows vista on a 40gb drive, i want to format it, and install ubuntu and XP on that drive, how do you recommend i do that? since i'l have to divide it into a 9gb ext3 linux partition for ubuntu, the 128swap partition, and the remainder, an ntfs windows xp partition. any recommendations?
<Moduliz0r> Hi, can someone assist me with setting up Hybserv to work with  ircd-hybrid?
<fevel> how do I kill the music daemon??
<genii> aricz: The only jumpers which would ever need messing with would be master/slave/CS and we already did that part. So not much more to do for that drive
<Arso> OldPink is ext3 still the FS used for linux these days? or is it ext4 or osmething
<Budwaa> I have a few apps i need to run in ndows xp and i would like to set it up in a virtual machine. Any recommendations for which VM to use?
<royel> Arso: ext3 is being used
<royel> Arso: among others
<Arso> royel i see. ty :)
<genii> aricz: The next thing would be then to repeat this whole process with the other drive (swap them out)
<aricz> genii : hehe, I never did that:) changing the jumper on the back of my DVD-rom .. it's still on the left
<Torahteen> mc44 and nerdygirl_ellie: I've turned it off for a sec
<aricz> genii : sorry, I wasn't paying enough attention, I'll try put that jumper on the rightmost "jumperslot" ..
<OldPink> Arso, ext3 is the most common. There's also reiserfs, fat32, ext2...
<Moduliz0r> can someone assist me with setting up Hybserv to work with  ircd-hybrid?
<Torahteen> Should I just try what nerdygirl_ellie said?
<berent> if i burn puppy linux into a cd-r can i remaster it later
<darkempress> i just files a bug report for gxine, it's Bug #126984 on the launchpad thingy
<genii> aricz: OK then. You will need to power off then do it, then power on again
<mc44> Torahteen: you could try asking in #ubuntu-effects for more help, I dunno what it could be
<darkempress> *filed
<aricz> genii : will do sir.. ! :)
<Arso> OldPink i see, so, how do you think i should go about it?
<edgy> Hi, when I run nmap -sP as root it shows me more devices than when I run it as a normal user, what's the logic please?
* genii sips a coffee and wonders where he left his umbrella
<royel> Arso: windows first, linux last :)
<darkempress> edgy, normal user does not have access to all the devices aparently
<e> royel, I got it working, I was working with samba, but I didn't have necessary packages to understand the fs
<Moduliz0r> can someone assist me with setting up Hybserv to work with  ircd-hybrid?
<Arso> royel so should i format the whole drive first, then partition 30gb of it as ntfs for windows, then run the ubuntu installation, and format the unpartitioned space as ext3 and the swap?
<royel> Arso: 40g is not alot to work with if XP is for gaming, only you can know for sure how much space you'll need for games, just keep that in mind an then while installing XP set the partition on that drive to a size you can live with, for Linux just use the remaining "free" space
<OldPink> Arso, insert the LiveCD for Ubuntu, boot it, hit system, then administration, then GNOME Partition Editor and set up your structure.
<Ind[y] > I have disabled System Beep from GNOME, but it still beeps in console. How do I disable it from there, as well?
<edgy> darkempress: I think you didn't understand my question. I mean by devices the other computers in the network
<Absenth> can anyone see what is preventing all users from being able to write to shares in the following /etc/fstab entry
<Absenth> //jdrpdc/imaging /media/imaging cifs credentials=/etc/credentials,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,noauto,noperm 0 0
<Arso> royel i think its enough, i dont play that many games simultaneously anyway, so i can have at least 4/5 games at a time. good enough for me
<genii> AFK 3-4 minutes, work
<edgy> Ind[y] : setting -> bell -> none
<royel> Arso: the Ubuntu installer will set up partitions automagically, the days of manually setting up partitions an swap space are not needed, although I prefer to manage my partitions myself. The installer does handle it fairly well
<Ind[y] > edgy: setting?
<Moduliz0r> can someone help me with setting up Hybserv to work with  ircd-hybrid?
<darkempress> edgy, if regular user doesn't have permissions to see them, then it wont show them
<Ind[y] > edgy: where is that?
<Arso> royel i see
<edgy> Ind[y] : ah! you mean console not Konsole?
<Ind[y] > yes
<edgy> Ind[y] : unload the speaker module
<Ind[y] > I don't mean some terminal, but the actual console
<Ind[y] > edgy: but then, I will have no sound at all. right?
<dna_> how can i change the mac address of eth0 permanently?
<aricz> Hehe, for some reason X wouldn't start up now .. :)
<royel> Arso: as for formatting, the XP installer gives you a option to format and change the drive, so that would be where you would remove any partitions an resize for XP, at least thats how I would do it.
<aricz> anyways.. lets check this out
<Da1n> t
<edgy> Ind[y] : you would have sound from your audio card but not the beep which comes from the built-in pc speaker
<Arso> royel OldPink : i am already downloading ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso , should i pause that and get the livecd first? or does itself work as a livecd or what.
<Arso> this itself*
<edgy> Ind[y] : sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<royel> Arso: it is the livecd
<genii> aricz: I need to be on phone a couple minutes but I'm around
<Ind[y] > edgy: will I have any consequences from that? I mean, any disadvantages?
<Arso> royel ah great.
<edgy> Ind[y] : no
<magnetron> Arso: the Ubuntu cd is the live cd
<Arso> royel omg ,i think iam out of dvds :S
<royel> Arso: unless you specifically download the alternate install disc
<Ind[y] > edgy: ok. how can I make this permanent?
<Arso> magnetron i see, ty
<edgy> Ind[y] : just will disable the beeps
<OldPink> Arso, that is the liveCD ;)
<Arso> royel no , i didnt
<royel> Arso: can't help you there :)
<Arso> OldPink i see, ty
<edgy> Ind[y] : if it works for you put it in modprobe.conf
<Ind[y] > edgy: ok. thanks a lot :)
<OldPink> Arso, although recent experience with a 256MB laptop and royel's help has led me to love the alternate CD :P
<Nutubuntu> I have an onboard nVidia 6150 and have been using nvidia-glx. aptitude never suggested this before, but this morning it tells me that I ought to remove nvidia-glx and install nvidia-glx-legacy instead. Why would it suddenly "decide" this -- and which one should I really be using with my onboard 6150?
<Arso> OldPink what is this alternate cd?
<aricz> genii : I ejected the dvd-rom.. now it won't close again.. hehe
<royel> OldPink: I told you, alternate install ftw ! :)
<edgy> Ind[y] : you are welcome
<OldPink> Arso, text based installler. For crappy/old/slow systems
<Arso> ah
<royel> !alternate | Arso
<ubotu> Arso: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Ind[y] > edgy: worked. thanks a lot, again. what exactly should I put in modprobe.conf, and where is that file?
<genii> aricz: sudo eject -t /dev/hdd
<Arso> hmm, my system is fine, i dont think i need that
<defrysk> OldPink, also for proper and fast systems ;p
<aricz> genii : ok, still can't find the device drivers for it..
<Nutubuntu> Also for fast new systems in which you want to control how the installation goes, or run a RAID ... or many other things like that. @ Arso
<OldPink> Royel, I like what ubotu said. I used the alternate CD because I'm an expert. Not because my laptop sucks :P
<Arso> OldPink haha :P
<royel> OldPink: I use it, my systems are not crappy/old/slow ... notice it reads in the description "expert" installs! ;)
<aricz> genii : too bad I don't remember what I did months ago, to get one of the CD-rom or DVD-rom working.. I got the help here, from someone, but I just cut'n'paste everything and don't remember what was done .. ugh
<Arso> your all experts. i am still a n00b :P
<OldPink> defrysk Yeah, I know, I prefer it too now. :P (also applies to royel)
<Arso> i need a simple gui instal
<genii> aricz: Does ls /dev/hdd  show it there?
<aricz> genii : maybe that's what messing this up now
<aricz> genii : nope
<OldPink> Arso, with 1GB ram, stick to the liveCD
<t94xr> OldPink: it also provides a semi-quicker installation because theres less in memory to deal with :)
<Arso> OldPink great. :)
<genii> aricz: Damn
<t94xr> OldPink: well thats what i've noticed.
<royel> t94xr: thats absolutely true
<Arso> OldPink um, where did u say the partitioning thing was ,after i run the liveCD
<edgy> Ind[y] : I have to go now but I guess on /etc/modules  you would find the pcspkr just remove it or find where is it loaded and remove it
<Ind[y] > edgy: ok. thanks :)
<genii> aricz: OK, well, now to repeat the entire process but with the CD drive only.eg; swap the drives. Power off, swap, CD=master,end of ribbon etc. You know the drill :)
<OldPink> t94xr it was deadly slow yesterday. But it was a legacy system ;)
<OldPink> Arso, System > Administration > GNOME Partition Editor. Write it down or stick it in tomboy
<Arso> Will the internet work right away (dsl) once i am in ubuntu? or will i need to apply any settings?
<t94xr> OldPink: i always use the alternate cd, cbf yay im in live enviroment sif big deal
<OldPink> Arso, cable install, and most wifi chipsets will work instantly, some will need configuration
<royel> Arso: You will see a "install" icon on the LiveCD system, just click it to start the install wizard
<aricz> genii : yap :) will do
<t94xr> i prefer actually installing the operating system, not running the operating system to install it.
<genii> aricz: OK I'll be around
<OldPink> royel, arso wants to partition first :)
<Arso> yes. i do
<Arso> or do i
<Arso> lol
<Arso> same thing right/
<OldPink> royel, Matt wins. See above
<Arso> i can just run the installer, and let it do the partitioning
<royel> Arso: OldPink: meh, XP can do that first, an since you really need to install windows first
<OldPink> royel, why install windows first?
<Arso> oh yes, i forgot about xp
<Arso> 1h 12m left for my download, wee :D
<Arso> i miss ubuntu,
<Absenth> can anyone see what is preventing all users from being able to write to shares in the following /etc/fstab entry
<Absenth> //jdrpdc/imaging /media/imaging cifs credentials=/etc/credentials,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,noauto,noperm 0 0
<royel> Arso: OldPink: grub tends to get removed if you install XP over linux
<Arso> ah
<Arso> ok, i'll install xp first then
<royel> !grub | Arso
<ubotu> Arso: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<OldPink> Absenth go into terminal. Type:
<OldPink> gksudo chmod 777 /etc/fstab -r
<Arso> so is it a common issue?
<Arso> losing grub. that is
<royel> Arso: yes
<Arso> i see.
<Arso> i'll stick to your order then :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> OldPink: why are you asking him to make the fstab writeable?!
<Absenth> OldPink: why am I making the /etc/fstab read/write by all?
<OldPink> Royel, Ah. Once I'd removed XP for Ubuntu, I never reinstalled
<royel> Arso: it's easily remedied, but the best method is win>linux not linux>win :)
<taxman> I've installed all the gstreamer plugins, but Rhythmbox still can't play unencrypted m4a files. Ideas?
<Arso> so once i have xp, should i partition for ubuntu through the installer, or through OldPink's " System > Administration > GNOME Partition Editor." method
<Nutubuntu> Arso,  "issue" suggests a sometimes thing. Windows *always* overwrites :) install Win first if you want to dual boot
<genii> nerdygirl_ellie: My first thought
<Ind[y] > How do I disable a kernel module from beeing loaded at each boot?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Absenth: can you read/write it from a winders machine?
<royel> OldPink: good for you! :)
<Arso> Nutubuntu i see. will do :)
<Absenth> nerdygirl_ellie: the share is a samba share on a domain controler
<OldPink> absenth, nerdygirl_ellie: HE said "can anyone see what is preventing all users from being able to write to shares in the following /etc/fstab entry" - I assumed that's what he wanted, sorry
<royel> OldPink: sadly I may never be rid of win, I have a terrible gaming addiction to feed daily
<Absenth> nerdygirl_ellie: the user account specified in the credentials file has full read/write/modify access
<Arso> royel a fellow gamer :)
<taxman> Ind[y] : I can't recall but man insmod should lead you in the right direction
<Jack_Sparrow> Arso: If you leave unallocated drive space the installer does it for you.. It is a bit easier than setting it up yourself
<OldPink> royel, cold turkey it out of there :P
<Arso> royel what do you currently play?
<Ind[y] > taxman: ok, thanks
<royel> OldPink: lol, No!!!
<berent> i am getting a message Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?
<Arso> OldPink gaming is healthy!
<aricz> hmhmmhmh
<OldPink> Arso, Royel, All: brb. Walking dogs. Gaming isn't healthy. It's an ugly, time wasting habit ;)
<berent> i am getting a message Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside? when i try burning puppylinux iso image into cd-r which should i select
<stuart_> hm. i can't seem to find or mount my 2nd NTFS HD, it's missing..
<Arso> OldPink see you later :).
<royel> Arso: not much atm, waiting on a few games, Warhammer, Darkfall (should move this type of conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic) :)
<aricz> genii : it found the dvd-rom! I just remembered you told me to go into the bios and put everything on AUTO.. hihi, soooorry, I forgot again.. but still no mount though
<taxman> stuart_: does it show up in dmesg |less ?
<Arso> royel i see.
<aricz> genii : but dmesg shows it finds it
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: IN ubuntu it is easy to just right click the iso and select write to disk
<Moduliz0r> can someone assist me with setting up Hybserv to work with  ircd-hybrid?
<Arso> royel i tried graw2 last week. nice :D
<genii> aricz: YAY
<Arso> royel back to Ubuntu.
<berent> in ubuntu only i am getting this message
<Arso> royel is it easy to change my proxy to another countries in ubuntu?
<royel> Arso: also afk, for a smoke
<berent> in ubuntu only i am getting this message Jack_Sparrow
<royel> Arso: where you from?
<Absenth> nerdygirl_ellie: for what it's worth I'm using the cifs rather than the smbfs type since Server 2k3 encrypts all traffic to/from shares.  the smbfs type doesn't support this, and disabling the security domain wide didn't sound like a good idea to me :)
<Arso> royel ur full of vices arent u :P
<Arso> royel U.A.E
<Arso> royel i live there, unfortunately :P
<Moduliz0r> can someone assist me with setting up Hybserv to work with  ircd-hybrid?
<royel> Arso: hmm, not sure about the proxy stuff
<genii> aricz: Are you tring some standard iso9660 cd in it?
<royel> Arso: dont need that in the states
<Arso> royel coz, u mightve heard, skype and all voip are banned here
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: What version of ubuntu are you using..
<Arso> but i worked around that with windows,
<genii> eg: old AOL cd or anything similar
<nerdygirl_ellie> Absenth: I wasn't going to ask. ;)  Sorry I can't help more, but I saw the chmod/fstab thing and had to pipe up.
<frogzoo> Arso: where's "here" ?
<berent> feisty :Jack_Sparrow
<Arso> frogzoo United Arab Emirates
<genii> nerdygirl_ellie: Yes good call there  by the way
<aricz> genii : not sure, but, I should perhaps switch 'hdd' to 'hdc' in fstab
<royel> Arso: I would think there is a method for doing the same in linux, I'm not familiar with it though, I'm sure a google search could produce results
<berent> Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside? Jack_Sparrow .
<royel> Arso: anyhow, brb in a few minutes
<ezeki3l> http://lantis.iqaeda.info/msgs/rebeca.jpg <- nice, beautiful girl
<genii> aricz: Not yet
<Arso> royel great, i'll see you then.
<frogzoo> Arso: banned for religious reasons?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Do you get an option when you right click the ISO to Write to Disk?
<genii> aricz: First do: ls /dev/hdd   and see if that exists
<Arso> frogzoo no, banned coz the isp are monopolizing mofos
<aricz> genii : nothing
<berent> yes. Jack_Sparrow .
<berent> after that i get this. Jack_Sparrow .
<leo|term> exit
<aricz> genii : but there's /dev/hdc now
<genii> aricz: OK, so then now: ls /dev/hdc and see if that exists
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: When you click that you get the other message?
<Arso> frogzoo until last year, there was a single isp in the whole country, so they didnt want ppl to use cheap voip, so they banned it.
<genii> Aricz Heh, yer getting the hang of it now
<berent> yes. Jack_Sparrow .
<stuart_> taxman, i did dmesg |less and a bunch of stuff came up, but doesn't have anything to do with HD's I think
<Arso> frogzoo the new isp is just an illusion. the old one owns more than half of it.
<Ind[y] > Come on now, guys. Nobody knows how can I disable a module?
<Ind[y] > insmod does not do the trick
<berent> what should i select- a file or an image? Jack_Sparrow .
<capitalidea> If anyone could help me a bit with some JACKd issues I am having... I would be much obliged.
<genii> aricz: OK, so do the gksu gedit of fstab then just change hdd for now to hdc
<Nutubuntu> I have an onboard nVidia 6150 and have been using nvidia-glx. aptitude never suggested this before, but this morning it tells me that I ought to remove nvidia-glx and install nvidia-glx-legacy instead. Why would it suddenly "decide" this -- and which one should I really be using with my onboard 6150?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ind[y] : disable a module.. create an entry for it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklisted I think.  one sec.
<genii> aricz: Then eject/reinsert tray with a cd
<Arso> frogzoo okay then :S
<aricz> genii : Error writing fstab: Read-only file system
<ezeki3l> http://lantis.iqaeda.info/msgs/rebeca.jpg <-- my output log on a binary telemetry frame editor
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: I have never seen that prompt and it isnt clear but I would assume that you want to make a disk with the content of the image
<Arso> hahahahahahah
<aricz> genii : as I said, I got some weird errors at startup this time.. X didn't start.. hehe
<Ind[y] > nerdygirl_ellie: ok, I am waiting :)
<stuart_> fdisk -l shows that I have a /dev/hdb but I can't mount it, or see my data in there
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: At the worst, you waste a cd..
<Arso> ezeki3l lol/
<aricz> genii : not sure if that has anything to do with the fact I can't 'sudo pico fstab' at the moment
<genii> aricz Did you get some error about fsck and / or root filesystem being unclean at boot?
* mc44 pokes elkbuntu 
<Arso> um guys, how are nvidia drivers on linux? i have a 7950gt
<elkbuntu> mc44, wot?
<mc44> elkbuntu: ezeki3l = potter spam
<berent> i selected to write image and clicked write and it says there was a write error. what does this mean Jack_Sparrow .
<genii> aricz You booted to hard drive and not to CD, yes?
<aricz> genii : I didn't see, the boot goes pretty fast.. and I don't know what to grep from dmesg either :)
<taxman> stuart_: what does fdisk -l say the partitions are on hdb
<aricz> genii : oh yes, it's hard drive
<frogzoo> Arso: gksudo pico fstab - or sudo vi fstab
<elkbuntu> mc44, hhee
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ind[y] : gksu gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add a line like blacklist yourmodulenamehere
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ind[y] : then reboot.*
<Ind[y] > nerdygirl_ellie: ok, thanks a lot :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-22-56-210.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Cyber_Stalker> !nvidia | Arso
<ubotu> Arso: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arso> frogzoo i am not on linux yet, still download ubuntu, what are those?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ind[y] : yes, there are ways not to reboot, no I don't know them
<mc44> elkbuntu: not funny :( :p
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Something is wrong with that whole setup, the question it asks and now an error.. HAve you installed anything into Ubuntu with a script like Automatix or Envy.. both are bad ideas
<elkbuntu> mc44, i was referring to the speed he left when you said that
<mc44> elkbuntu: hehe :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, see, is funny ;)
<nerdygirl_ellie> that was funny elk.  Know somebody?
<stuart_> taxman, Disk /dev/hdb: 10.2 GB, 10242892800 bytes
<elkbuntu> nerdygirl_ellie, huh?
<berent> no. Jack_Sparrow .
<genii> aricz Bleh I currently gone blank, trying to rememner remount into rw method
<askand> I dont have anything in the rightclick menu "create document" on the desktop..why?
<taxman> stuart_: that's it? no partion lines after that?
<nerdygirl_ellie> elkbuntu: Congratulations on what has to be the shortest IRC moderation ever.
<Arso> does ubuntu need a cd or a dvd?
<Arso> :
<Arso> :P
<aricz> genii : hehe, that's allright, going through dmesg now
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Your system is not behaving like a standard install .  HAs differnt options and now errors so I will be of no help.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: No, they have some of there own, but thanks for offering.
<stuart_> taxman, not sure if i can paste other junk here, but:
<frogzoo> Arso: soz nvm, mt
<aricz> genii : [17179592.624000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "erro" or missing value .. not sure if I've seen that one before
<stuart_> /dev/hdb1               1        1244     9992398+   7  HPFS/NTFS
* genii thinks just sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a      but not sure if that will lockup /proc
<elkbuntu> nerdygirl_ellie, thanks
<berent> it asks write disk to : dvd rw / file image which one to select?. Jack_Sparrow .
<frogzoo> aricz: gksudo pico fstab - or sudo vi fstab
<ianRG> greets gents
<HEP85> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<taxman> stuart_: ok that looks good, so what happens when you try to mount it?
<aricz> frogzoo : didn't work.. not sure if vi would make any difference though, but that editor.. t00 l33t for me.. :)
<Arso> frogzoo k.
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: It wants to write a 70 meg file to a DVD?  Where did you get that image from
<stuart_> taxman, mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ianRG> if a tutorial tells me to compile a "*.c" file with gcc
<genii> aricz Ah. I am thinking now the cut/paste into fstab got cropped over lines. eg: what should have been only a single lineis now over 2 lines (not good)
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie hahahah. i actually laughed, thank you
<aricz> genii : just get a message 'device is busy'
<nerdygirl_ellie> !compile | ianRG
<ianRG> what do i use instead of gcc?
<ubotu> ianRG: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aricz> genii : ahhhhh.. hoho :)
<frogzoo> aricz: does 'groups' show you belong to 'admin'?
<aricz> genii : but, I can't edit fstab now.. hehe
<berent> no. it asks to write disc to DVD-RW drive!!!! / file image . quite weird .Jack_Sparrow .
<aricz> frogzoo : yap
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: What all have you installed or added to your system and HOW did you add or install them
<genii> aricz Actually you should be able to, by remounting / with read write
<berent> i have never installed nero drivers for this dvd drive . should i?. Jack_Sparrow .
<Arso> ubuntu comes with an irc client, right?
<frogzoo> Arso: gksudo xclock ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: really though, you can install from CD or DVD.  It depends on how much time you want to spend downloading.
<aricz> genii : how do I do that?
<genii> aricz Just trying to remember safe way to do this :/
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: NO
<frogzoo> Arso: soz again :p
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: irc client, yes, gaim.
<Arso> frogzoo i swear i am not on linux yet :S i am on windwos.
<frogzoo> aricz: gksudo xclock ?
<genii> 1 minute, looking it up
<aricz> genii : hehe.. :)
<berent> ok. Jack_Sparrow .
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: You are using Nero?
<aricz> frogzoo : cannot open display
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie gaim , didnt it become pidgin or something :P
<frogzoo> aricz: you on beryl?
<aricz> frogzoo : I'm not in X.. it won't start.. console here
<royel> Arso: yes, I think so
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: The time spent downloadint Ubuntu on DVD seems wasted to me, because you are just going to redownload most of the files again when you update.
<aricz> frogzoo : and yup, beryl is installed
<frogzoo> aricz: well if you're not in console, nano won't work
<berent> the nero cd i have states it is vista ready. Jack_Sparrow
<HEP85> Arso: on feisty it is still gaim, pidgin will be in gutsy
<frogzoo> aricz: well if you're not in X, nano won't work
<stuart_> so what do I do when I get "mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" when I try to mount my other HD?
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie i am already almost done with the CD
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie i'll download the stuff manually when i update i guess.
<berent> since i already have drivers here i dont think they are needed. Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: You said you were in Ubuntu NOT in Vista..
<aricz> frogzoo : problem is the / is in read-only mode
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie does it auto update?
<nerdygirl_ellie> frogzoo: ?  nano works at a command line.
<royel> frogzoo: why not, I dont have X on my server an I use nano all the time
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie does ubuntu read/write on ntfs?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: yes.  It's automatic!
<frogzoo> nerdygirl_ellie: oh thx, didn't know
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: Yes.
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie phew!
<nerdygirl_ellie> frogzoo: gedit is gui only.
<berent> yes of course but the driver cd which i got from vendor along with dvd writer has vista ready on it is what i said. Jack_Sparrow .
<Arso> nerdygirl_ellie but can i make the primary partition ntfs too, instead of ext3?
<Arso> brb/
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: No.
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Ok.. No you wont need that...
<frogzoo> aricz: well why is / ro? did / fsck ?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: What all have you installed or added to your system and HOW did you add or install them
<aricz> frogzoo : the fstab got.. um, a bit cluttered.. it cut some lines where it shouldn't
<berent> feisty. Jack_Sparrow .
<aricz> frogzoo : when I pasted something .. :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arso: that's a no with an *, the * is for you might be able to if you were an uberpenguin, but then you wouldn't want to.
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: There is something you are not telling me... Soething changed your setup
<Jack_Sparrow> something
<nerdygirl_ellie> Jack_Sparrow: ('history') is your friend.
<berent> i changed vga configuration to nvidia drivers. Jack_Sparrow .
<frogzoo> aricz: ls -l /etc/fstab~
<berent> that's all since i got this rw drive Jack_Sparrow .
<genii> aricz: OK, I think you should at this point just run the filesystem check and let fsck clean and make it readable/writeable for next boot other than trying the unmount/remount rw method.
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Not just since you got the new drive
<genii> aricz: It will just be safer
<GMWeezel> when can i get visualizations other than goom?
<berent> then from when do you want the history? Jack_Sparrow .
<GMWeezel> *where
<aricz> genii : I just do a 'fsck' ?
<berent> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<berent> i also tried mounting using above command from !iso. Jack_Sparrow .
<frogzoo> genii: from the sound of things, aricz /etc/fstab is badly messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: You have installed something that changed your system... You are the only one that would know what it might be.  You said you never used automatix or envy scripts...
<aricz> frogzoo : it's not badly messed up.. there's 1 line there (line 10 to be exact) that should be pasted to line 9 to finish of line 9 perfectly.. :)
<zepolen> help! ubuntu works perfectly for me, i dont have any problems...this is not what linux should be like
<nerdygirl_ellie> It is my opinion that the "your drive has errors, check forced" screen needs to be made more intuitive for non-tech users.  I had to go to my moms to do an fsck -a.  It needs a "Click here to fix it" button or "Do you want me to fix everything?" prompt.
<berent> when did i say that? Jack_Sparrow .
<aricz> frogzoo : but, I can't edit it now.. as / is r-only
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Have you used either of those
<genii> aricz: Actually the better (proper way) would be to do: reboot    then hit ESC when grub begins. then choose safe kernel  to boot. After that comes up you can safely run fsck without any arguments. After it cleans the drive, do again: reboot then ESC and choose the one it was using normally
<royel> zepolen: want me to fix it for you :) <grins>
<nerdygirl_ellie> zepolen: install binary video card drivers.
<royel> nerdygirl_ellie: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: I ased specifically and you said No..
<Jack_Sparrow> asked
<zepolen> royel: no thanks i dont want automatix
<nerdygirl_ellie> zepolen: or the samsung drivers I read about on /. this morning.
<aricz> genii : ok, fsck won't run now.. tells me there's an error in /etc/fstab
<berent> no Jack_Sparrow : i don't find them in synaptic as green(installed) either.
<genii> frogzoo: I'm pretty sure when it was copied from pastebin into the file there were line breaks in the middle of some entries
<frogzoo> aricz: fsck / - 'fsck /dev/###' - then  mount it so you can edit it 'mount /dev/### /mnt'
<nerdygirl_ellie> zepolen: or for some real fun, see what all those SELinux commands do. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: I didnt ask if they were installed I asked if you EVER used EITHER of them
<HEP85> what happens if I remove the currently running kernel?
<zepolen> like you could consider driver issues a problem - i even got my integrated sd card reader working
<zepolen> which was nice considering it didnt work under windows :p
<aricz> genii : it could be like that.. I cut it from lynx.. and pasted it without checking for the linebreaks.. hehe
<_imran_> can i move my workspace switcher to the top taskbar, if so, how do i do that?
<Moduliz0r> how do I add something to the startup in Ubuntu server?
<royel> HEP85: remove it?
<ikonia> Moduliz0r what version
<berent> No. Jack_Sparrow .
<genii> aricz:  When I told you earlier to backup your fstab file, did you do that?
<Moduliz0r> 7.04
* robert_ tackles nerdygirl_ellie :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> HEP85: Are you upgrading?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Sorry, See if someone else can help you..
<aricz> genii : yap, it's in /etc/backup
<dsg> omg i was using a barber on my head at 21mm earlier today when it went out of battery, so i was to continue now but it was set to 2mm, which i didnt notice before i started using it ;( and im going to netherland on holiday tomorow
<ikonia> !upstart >Moduliz0r
<lousygarua> hello, how can i make a copy of a small site? any quick spider apps or smt similar?
<HEP85> nerdygirl_ellie: No. It is just a hypothetical question. I just wanted to know if you can do that and if it breaks your system
<zepolen> lousygarua: httrack
<aricz> genii : but there's no problem, I'll just have to do a easy BACKSPACE on the first char at line10 to get it up to line9.. that's all there is
<ikonia> dsg is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> dsg: Fuzzy? :)
<ikonia>  wget
<CaptLloyd> dsg: haha, ok, funny
<aricz> genii : problem is I can't edit and save :)
<lousygarua> zepolen: thx will check it out
<IntuitiveNipple> dsg: file it as a bug :)
<CaptLloyd> dsg: something similar happened to me
<genii> aricz fine. Then since hardware now sees DVD, put in the livecd, boot to that and then mount the drive there, copy the backup over the defective one
<_imran_> can i move my workspace switcher to the top taskbar, if so, how do i do that?
<zuzuzzzip> hi everybody :)
<royel> HEP85: you can do it, your system won't boot again, unless you have an alternate kernel to use :)
<ikonia> _imran_ right click on it and look at the move option
<aricz> genii : don't have the livecd..
<nerdygirl_ellie> HEP85: You can't do it with apt or dpkg, without forcing it.  It you do force it, you will break your system and have to fix it from the CD or something similar.
<_imran_> ikonia, seems simple enough
* genii looks for his Advils
<ikonia> _imran_ good
<aricz> genii : but can't I just .. uhm, esc at grub, safe-mode.. and edit from there?
<HEP85> royel: but will the system crash at once or only after reboot?
<aricz> genii : or is there nothing I can do to make / rw again?
<nerdygirl_ellie> HEP85: Root has permission to do almost anything.  It doesn't mean she should.
<_imran_> ikonia, the move option cannot be selected
<zuzuzzzip> i have a problem with my sound, both left and right of my Analog Front only come through left channel
<nerdygirl_ellie> HEP85: it will run fine until a reboot.
<shooters> Hi, I'm trying to convert a .flv video to .mpg using mencoder, but I always get a Buffer Overflow error, is there a way I can dump the video to a file and then encode it?
<ikonia> _imran_ try just dragging it
<genii> arcade: Yeah you can do the grub/safe
<zuzuzzzip> so its like stereo on one speaker > mono
<berent> Is there any command running on terminal to burn image . Jack_Sparrow
<_imran_> ikonia, doesnt work
<age6racer> hi all, does anyone know if there is a command to put a laptop on standby from the command line? I basically want to map a button on my keyboard to the standby button
<ikonia> berent cdrecord
<kurumin> hi
<royel> HEP85: it loads the kernel in memory, so only after a reboot
<nerdygirl_ellie> shooters: movie from youtube?
<ikonia> _imran_ surprising
<shooters> nerdygirl_ellie: ya
<aricz> genii : okioki, will do.. tatua, and still, thanks for the great help I get here :)
<IntuitiveNipple> age6racer: "sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force"
<zepolen> shooters: why do you want to convert an flv
<berent> ikonia : thnks.
<HEP85> nerdygirl_ellie, royel: Thanks for the info
<zepolen> mplayer plays them just fine
<_imran_> ikonia, i managed to find a way, thanks anyway
<nerdygirl_ellie> shooters: I use the videodownloader plugin for mozilla, and I can usually save them in mp4.
<robert_> mplayer crashes for me
<royel> HEP85: <ponders HEP85's intentions> :)
<ikonia> _imran_ well done
<genii> work, AFK
<shooters> zepolen: I can't play them in VLC, and can't move them forward in mplayer...
<zuzuzzzip> robert_: try vlc
<zepolen> vlc is gay though
<_imran_> ikonia, do you know how to put the programs i am running onto the top taskbar like kde?
<shooters> nerdygirl_ellie: you get it using synaptic?
<zuzuzzzip> yeah but it works
<zepolen> i saw him making out with gxine
<nerdygirl_ellie> shooters: no, it's a mozilla plugin
<ikonia> _imran_ you need to swap the top and bottom task bars around, just drag them
<robert_> the only reason I like mplayer is it's cross-platform
<Linuturk> I run a ubuntu server. when I go to sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade, kernel packages usually say "automatically held back"     how do I get these new kernels to install on my server?
<HEP85> royel: just told a friend how to update the kernel and I said he can remove the old one after the update. but I forgot to say only after rebooting with the new
<zuzuzzzip> even totem plays flv
<ikonia> Linuturk check the logs to see why they are held back
<HEP85> royel: so I wanted to know if he could have broken his system
<mribas> merica
<_imran_> ikonia, i don't mean like that, i only want to have 1 taskbar, but i don't know if that's possible (kde has 1 taskbar)
<ikonia> _imran_ you can delete one task bar
<Linuturk> ikonia, where are those logs?
<capitalidea> Great. I get NO sound out of Audacity and Ardour is unable to import MP3s... Linux has failed me for audio editing.
<royel> HEP85: I see.. theres no real reason to remove the old one, unless space is an issue
<ikonia> Linuturk /var/log
<Linuturk> ikonia, right, but what specific one?
<HEP85> royel: Well. I'm kind of a pedant
<taxman> stuart_: sorry had a phone call, did your problem get solved?
<royel> HEP85: lol
<aricz> genii : in safemode now, still r-only
<robert_> now I'm stuck using the stupid framebuffer
<ikonia> Linuturk and you're running a server ?
<zuzuzzzip> does anyone know alot about ubuntu's sound?
<ikonia> zuzuzzzip just ask the question
<Nutubuntu> I have an onboard nVidia 6150 and have been using nvidia-glx. aptitude never suggested this before, but this morning it tells me that I ought to remove nvidia-glx and install nvidia-glx-legacy instead. Why would it suddenly "decide" this -- and which one should I really be using with my onboard 6150?
<zuzuzzzip> i already did
<zuzuzzzip> i have a problem with my sound, both left and right of my Analog Front only come through left channel
<ikonia> zuzuzzzip I didn't see it
<_imran_> ikonia, yes, i know, but the how do i know what programs i'm running unless i can put it on the top taskbar
<zuzuzzzip> and it used to works
<Linuturk> ikonia, lol, yeah. aptitude log has [?????????]  next to linux-image-server package
<Linuturk> ikonia, gotta learn somewhere, right?
<Moduliz0r> how do I start a program as another user in upstart?
<zuzuzzzip> just one day it stopped
<CaptLloyd> quitters
<Linuturk> which is the package that was held back ikonia
<zepolen> help i have a problem with windows vista
<HEP85> _imran_: rightclick the panel and add the window list applet
<ikonia> zepolen this is ubuntu support
<Linuturk> zepolen, format c:\
<zuzuzzzip> zepolen: lol
<Linuturk> ;p
<zepolen> what!
<ikonia> Linuturk it doesn't give any reason why it was held back
<ikonia> Linuturk try using apt to update
<_imran_> HEP85, thaks
<_imran_> *thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> zepolen: A lot of people have problems with Vista.  It's expensive, insecure, and morally dirty among other things.
<HEP85> _imran_: you're welcome
<bullgard4> How to use the program Tracker via Nautilus? I do not understand the section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' in /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz.
<zepolen> but its windows, windows iz betta
<nerdygirl_ellie> zepolen: ... and that's just my problems with it. :)
<genii> Back
<ikonia> zepolen please don't dicuss windows in ubuntu support
<genii> aricz: Here?
<sunken> zepolen: and it has limits to TCP connections
<Moduliz0r> How do I start a program under another user  in upstart?
<aricz> genii : yapyap
<ikonia> zepolen ##windows is a good channel for discussion on windows
<aricz> genii : :)
<ikonia> !upstart >Moduliz0r
<zepolen> ikonia: i get kicked out of there :p
<Linuturk> ikonia, The following packages have been held back: linux-image-server
<Moduliz0r> i know what upstart is!
<Moduliz0r> and Im no the website!
<ikonia> zepolen thats no reason to bring it in here
<Moduliz0r> on*
<zepolen> i see
<genii> aricz: Did you do reboot/grub/safe ?
<Linuturk> ikonia, this isn't a development server either, I believe it is edgy or feisty server (most likely edgy)
<Moduliz0r> but it doesnt tell me how to run under another user
<HEP85> zepolen: what's your problem?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ikonia: I think he's making a joke. :)
<aricz> genii : yup, I'm in safemode now.. but / was still r-only
<ikonia> Linuturk what do you mean - you believe
* MaDiNfO_ on keane -  Fly to Home
<ikonia> Linuturk: you get the same error using apt-get ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> HEP85: Problem #1, it's out of the shrink-wrap.
<bmm> Any MOTU: any comments are welcome on the new upload of inotify. I've gotten the menu item to work and now I'm looking for my first advocate. Please see: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6103
<royel> Nutubuntu: was trying to dig something up on that, seems strange, I certainly would NOT change the driver
<zepolen> HEP85: with vista? - that the box it came in smelled funny
<royel> Nutubuntu: the 6150, if I'm correct is not that old
<zepolen> like old cheese, or my feet
<Nutubuntu> royel, I can't find anything on it either - am *not* changing the driver; one thing I *did* find was that the 6150 should take glx not legacy
<dyrne> zepolen: its the brimstone
<ikonia> zepolen please stop talkinb about vista
<HEP85> zepolen: now I know why you were kicked from their channel
<zepolen> HEP85: yep :)
<royel> Nutubuntu: correct
<stuart_> taxman, not yet
<Linuturk> ikonia, this server has been off for a while. It is a vmware server, and we needed to startup an image. and, it holds back the package with both apt-get and aptitude. I don't think it's an error per say, more like it doesn't want to update that particular package. This is a meta package that depends on the most recent image server kernel
<Nutubuntu> t/y royel - and g'day to all; be back later :)
<bmm> bye
<Poul|raider> what version is beryl current in?
<ikonia> Linuturk have you rebooted the server to make sure your previous updates where applied
<genii> aricz: OK, well try then: umount / ; mount -o rw /
<taxman> stuart_: ok, what are you doing to mount it. From Places or from a command line?
<ikonia> Linuturk: I've seen it do that if previous updates have not been applied
<stuart_> taxman, found a site that asked me to mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/new but it still doesn't work
<catskul> My coworker just did a routine update which included a kernel apparently and now refuses to boot completely because of some nvidia driver problem... anyone heard of anything like this recently ?
<ikonia> stuart_ sudo
<zepolen> christ is canonical paying you guys or do you do it on your own time?
<ikonia> catskul nvidia won't stop it booting
<Moduliz0r> How do I run a program under a different user in Ubuntu!?
<aricz> genii : ok, need to quit bitchx for that.. no more ttys open.. just this one .. umount / ; mount -o rw /
<Linuturk> ikonia, no I haven't rebooted, but no kernel updates were applied in the last cycle. just programs like samba and firefox
<stuart_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, or too many mounted systems
<raindancer> Poul|raider: Beryls development is discontinued.
<Linuturk> ikonia, and some X components
<genii> aricz: Yes, with the ;
<ikonia> Linuturk thats very strange, I can't believe your not getting any warnings. Anything in the syslog
<bullgard4> Using the 'Create_Launcher' dialog I created a panel applet. It works all right. What is the filename of this Launcher?
<erUSUL> Moduliz0r: with sudo ;)
<catskul> ikonia, it will stop it from starting X
<IntuitiveNipple> catskul: Sounds like the coworker has the Nvidia driver, which will need rebuilding if the kernel version changes
<zepolen> wish i found this channel 10 years ago when i first started using linux :/
<taxman> stuart_: try sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 ; mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<ikonia> stuart_ what type of FS is it
<Moduliz0r> Not under root :/
<ikonia> catskul yes it, will, but thats not what you said
<raindancer> Poul|raider: get Compiz instead. They merged...
<Poul|raider> raindancer, oki :) half a year since i last booted linux so arent up to date :)
<stuart_> it's NTFS
<zuzuzzzip> is there any other support channel that's less crowded?
<taxman> stuart_: that command failed because -t ext3 is telling it the wrong fs type
<Moduliz0r> How do I run a program under another user (NOT ROOT)
<ikonia> stuart_ right so thats why -t ext3 itsn't working
<swmiller6> Poul|raider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<ikonia> stuart_: -t ntfs
<catskul> ikonia, what is included in the boot process is open for debate
<raindancer> Poul|raider just search for Open Compositing
<ikonia> Moduliz0r start it as another use or use sudo -c
<catskul> IntuitiveNipple, no.. its a standard package
<Poul|raider> raindancer
<Ramy> what's the keyboard shortcut for show desktop ?
<erUSUL> Moduliz0r: sudo <user> command (i told you already)
<Poul|raider> ok
<Poul|raider> raindancer, ok :)
<zepolen> Poul|raider: dont type sudo :/
<ikonia> catskul not really - launching X is not "failing to boot"
<ikonia> catskul if your nvidia driver is wrong - update it to a compatible version
<Moduliz0r> Not helpful.
<IntuitiveNipple> catskul: "nvidia" or "nv" driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<HEP85> Moduliz0r: with su
<zuzuzzzip> Ramy: look in your beryl manager shortcus
<stuart_> haha
<stuart_> dang! okayyyy
<Moduliz0r> Lets say I wanted to run /usr/bin/lololol as the user jesus
<Sivik__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> stuart_ you get it ?
<stuart_> thanks. but what chmod do i need to set for a normal user to see the dir.
<Poul|raider> anyway, gotta figure out how to remove this beryl stuff i got now then :)
<Moduliz0r> how would I do that from the command line?
<stuart_> yup i did. thanks agani.
<Linuturk> ikonia, nothing of revelance int he syslog. Just some floppy errors from the virtual os trying to pull from the floppy
<ikonia> Moduliz0r then you have to be the user jesus - or use sudo -c
<Poul|raider> are there still no sound drivers to x-fi?
<taxman> ikonia: why isn't his drive showing up in fstab automagically though?
<Moduliz0r> SUDO -C says its an INVALID OPTION
<royel> stuart_: 777 will work
<catskul> ikonia: ok but technically if everything else works and the shell fails to start you could still say the system booted... its semantics
<ikonia> taxman fstab is manually edited
<Moduliz0r> sudo: illegal option `-c'
<ikonia> Moduliz0r show me the exact option
<ikonia> royel no it won't
<Moduliz0r> lee@XNServer:~$ sudo -c
<Moduliz0r> sudo: illegal option `-c'
<Moduliz0r> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<Moduliz0r> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<Moduliz0r>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<Ramy> <zuzuzzzip> i'm using metacity ?
<Archoniam> Allo... Ugh... Here AGAIN after figuring out my checkinstall problem. My checkinstall keeps getting permission denied anywhere in my homefolder or otherwise. The error is (i say it again, YES i frigging used sudo): /var/tmp/oKAWXAclJQTZiUDRnHLOP/installscript.sh: 4: /home/archoniam/Linux/swftools-0.8.1.tar.gz: Permission denied
<ikonia> royel you can't change permissions on an nfts drive
<royel> ikonia: why not?
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: Stop pasting.  What are you trying to do with -c?
<HEP85> Moduliz0r: su user -c /usr/bin/lololol
<taxman> stuart_: the commands we gave will mount it manually, you will need to set up fstab to get it to mount automatically if you want that
<Moduliz0r> Someone told me to!
<catskul> IntuitiveNipple, its the propriatary nvidia so 'nvidia' but its the standard package installed via apt-get
<zuzuzzzip> oh
<royel> ikonia: he is changing the permission on the mount point
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: alright, but for what reason?
<taxman> ikonia: no, mine was created automagically
<ikonia> royel so ?
<ikonia> royel ntfs is read only
<ikonia> taxman shouldn't be, /etc/mtab should be not fstab
<robert_> brb
<royel> ikonia: yes, but the mount point is not
<stuart_> taxman, yep, read on the site and I added a line to /etc/fstab. if it doesn't mount the next time ill come back here no worreis :D
<zepolen> ntfs is most definitely not read only
<_imran_> is it a bad idea to clock my hardware?
<robert_> if I come back using bitchx cursing and swearing, this didn't work
<robert_> heh
<Moduliz0r> How would I make it auto-enter the password? This has to be in an auto start thing
<stuart_> so is it chmod 777 /mnt/hd2 for all access?
* Archoniam waits for someone to be open to his question (Will be AFK, please PM me the answer, i can hear ya using Gaim)
<zepolen> stop spreading fud ikonia
<ikonia> stuart_ no no no
<zuzuzzzip> Ramy: ni beryl its <super>F6
<ikonia> zepolen I'm not - NTFS as a file system driver is read only
<taxman> stuart_: just make sure in your options in fstab you put ro, ntfs doesn't work well rw
<Linuturk> ikonia, any more ideas? I can try a reboot later today after they finish with the virtual OS, but I believe I've tried the rebooting before
<ikonia> Linuturk just fishing around
<aricz> genii : hehe, and now /etc/hdc disseapered too.. and no hdd either.. not sure what's going on here
<zepolen> ikonia: then you mean the LINUX driver for ntfs supports read only
<Ramy> <zuzuzzzip> sorry, what is meant by super ?
<zepolen> not that ntfs is read only :p
<ikonia> zepolen this is a linux channel and the user is using linux - please stop refencing windows
<aricz> genii : but umount / and mount -o / .. didn't work either
<royel> ikonia: he asked so other users can see the directory, which is gonna be the mount point
<ikonia> Moduliz0r: su -c - sorry - not sudo
<genii> aricz: For now just worry about getting / clean :) We return to CD/DVD after that
<aricz> genii : I'm in 'normal' mode now btw
<berent> in dmesg it says  This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!. Jack_Sparrow .
<zuzuzzzip> Ramy: its the windows key by default if you have one
<_imran_> is it a bad idea to clock my hardware?
<ikonia> royel I see what your getting at
<Moduliz0r> Dont worry I am not doing it any more
<stuart_> do i need to put rw? i just put /dev/hdb1   /mnt/hd2   ntfs    defaults     0 0
<aricz> genii : ok hehe
<Moduliz0r> too complicated
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: with init (and upstart) stuff, you don't use sudo as part of the program running, when it runs, it runs as a different user
<Flannel> !bum | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Moduliz0r> Flannel I dont want Sudo, just to run a program as another user
<genii> aricz: You have more tty then?
<ikonia> Moduliz0r su -c is your friend
<aricz> genii : yap:)
<Moduliz0r> not in upstart.
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: you can use sudo to do that, the option is sudo -u [user]  [commands] 
<ikonia> yup - or sudo -u - good call
<Flannel> ikonia: please don't recommend the use of su here.  thanks
<Moduliz0r> >.> I already said I dont want sudo
<genii> aricz: OK good. does:  mount          command show / as being rw ?
<Moduliz0r> anyway i've abandonned that
<ikonia> Flannel sudo is a valid option, he's not switinc users to root, but I see what you saying
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> su - c
<ikonia> su - c not sudo
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> bad typing sorry
<aricz> genii : /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Moduliz0r> I've abandonned that ffs
<genii> just mount  no options
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: Actually, for daemons, usually there's a thing in the config file that'll specify what user to run as
<Moduliz0r> eh?
<Moduliz0r> Ok can anyone help me with Hybserv
<qrt> I have a file made by Revelation password manager and I need to open it in Windows, does anyone know how I can do that?
<anandanbu> I having problems with mounting the USB drive of FAT32 filesystem in Ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> anandanbu what sort of problems
<zepolen> i have a problem with ubuntu
<genii> aricz: Did you try to copy the backup over the faulty one yet? (fstab)
<aricz> genii : UUID=2b56451b-4031-4d70-a6a2-38448e035f9c /               ext3    defaults,erro .. that's line 9 in fstab .. rs=remount-ro 0       1 .. that's line 10
<ikonia> zepolen whats the problem
<zepolen> guess
<Moduliz0r> Argh
<ikonia> zepolen just tell use hte problem if you have one
<zuzuzzzip> so anybody know how to get my sound going through two channels again instead of
<aricz> genii : yep, it won't let me write
<zuzuzzzip> 2 into 1
<Moduliz0r> the ircd-hybrid room is SILENT
<stuart_> eh, how'd i chmod my 2nd HD to be accessible to normal users?
<zepolen> i dont :/
<Moduliz0r> Nobody talks
<ikonia> zepolen please stop trolling before I report you
<zepolen> fine fine
<aricz> genii : anyway, line 10 and 9 is supposed to go together.. that's where the error is :) in fstab
<Moduliz0r> What the hell is the point in IRC if nobody ever speaks!?
<anandanbu> ikonia: i having a 1gb USB drive of FAT32 and it doesn't show up when i plug it in my ubuntu 7.04 system
<ikonia> Moduliz0r people are speaking - clam down
<Moduliz0r> Not here
<Moduliz0r> Im talking about another room
<Moduliz0r> channel*
<zepolen> channel!
<zuzuzzzip> talk about it there
<HEP85> Moduliz0r: su user -c will work. I don't know what you want else?
<ikonia> Moduliz0r then don't moan about it in here - this is ubuntu support
<genii> aricz: Yup. Trying to still remember how unmount/remount rw successfully when in ro mode :/
<zuzuzzzip> they'll read it eventualy, thats how u use irc :)
<Templar> what program is best for converting divx avi etc to dvd for a dvd player that would possibly let you create menus etc
<zepolen> Templar: buy the dvd
<ikonia> anandanbu can you see the plug in event in /var/log/syslog
<Moduliz0r> is there a torrent daemon?
<anandanbu> ikonia: i would look in to that now
<ikonia> anandanbu cool
<Templar> no its from a camera
<dyrne> Templar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193754&highlight=avi+dvd+script looks interesting
<qrt> Templar: Most dvd players can play xvid, if yours can't a new one is very cheap
<HEP85> Moduliz0r: and during boot it will not ask for a password because during boot you have root permissions
<royel> zepolen: your assuming he has an copyrighted movie, he may have a home movie or some sort
<Templar> surf clips
<zepolen> your camera produces divx?
<Templar> not mine
<Moduliz0r> HEP85: I said ages ago I am not bothered about that any more
<Moduliz0r> I deleted it
<Templar> cheers
<anandanbu> ikonia: where do i find that is there any simple solution
<genii> aricz: OK: umount / ; mount -o rw /dev/hda1 /
<Falstius> if anyone syncs home directories between multiple machines, what do you use?
<zepolen> which camera is that?
<HEP85> Moduliz0r: whatever
<ikonia> anandanbu I gave you where to look
<ikonia> anandanbu: /var/log/syslog
<Templar> the software allows conversion from avi
<royel> Falstius: rsync
<genii> (so it not uses fstab)
<ikonia> Falstius  rysnc, or wget depending on whats required
<anandanbu> ikonia: but there is too much to look in that file
<aricz> genii : mount: line 1 "/dev/hda1 already mounted or / busy" line 2 "mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /"
<ikonia> anandanbu look at the boot - or tail -f if, and plug the drive in to see if you see the event
<Linuturk> Falstius, look into rsync
<OldPink> Hi all
<ikonia> OldPink hello
<Falstius> Linuturk: royel: do you just keep both concurrent or have snapshots there too?
<ikonia> Falstius they sync - not keep snapshots
<anandanbu> ikonia: im gettin a folder in /media/sdba/
<royel> Falstius: ^^ what she said
<royel> or he :)
<ikonia> anandanbu is there anything in that folder
<ikonia> royel he ;)
<anandanbu> ikonia:no there is not
<ikonia> anandanbu is there anything on your usb drive ?
<anandanbu> ikonia: there is no data in that but i need to copy to that
<ikonia> anandanbu there you go then
<zepolen> help i typed 'sudo rm -rf /' and my computer started playing porn
<ikonia> anandanbu /media/$drive is your usb drive
<genii> aricz: OK, try then just: mount -n -s -o rw /
<Falstius> ikonia: royel: okay.  I was hoping to set up something where one machine keeps differential snapshots and both machines are synced with the current versions.  Kind of like rdiff-backup.
<ikonia> thats why its empty
<ikonia> zepolen I'm reporting you
<anandanbu> ikonia: yeah /media/sdb1/
<stuart_> i did a chmod 777 /mnt/hd2 but normal users still can't access the HD
<aricz> genii : same error-message
<genii> Bah. Who can recall how to remount / rw when in ro mode??
<ikonia> stuart_ I told you not to do that
<Moduliz0r> ok is there a Linux Internet media daemon?
<royel> ikonia: he left
<Moduliz0r>  network media server*
<ikonia> royel: thanks
<anandanbu> ikonia: how do i access that drive
<royel> ikonia: hopefully nobody will be foolish enough to try an use that command
<ikonia> anandanbu the same way you do any other directory
<Falstius> genii: mount -o rw /  doesn't work?
<ikonia> royel
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> royel yes, hopefully
<Falstius> er, mount -o remount,rw /
<anandanbu> ikonia: tell me how to do that
<Moduliz0r> Anybody? Is there a network media server daemon?
<Ramy> i want to minimize all windows <show desktop> , (i'm using Metacity) with keyboard shortcut ?
<Nergar> where can i talk to a MOTU?
<ikonia> anandanbu exactly the same way as you write data to any directory on your hard disk
<stuart_> ikonia, is there anything i should undo since i did?
<genii> Falstius: Apparently not
<ikonia> stuart_ nah, you may want to reboot so udev re-creates your /dev device files
<jussi01> Nergar: #ubuntu-motu
<catskul> ...I just performed the same update and had the same Xorg failure so I have to imagine others have had the same problem. Has no one heard of anyone else having this problem ?
<aricz> Falstius : EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "erro" or missing value..
<anandanbu> ikonia: but iam not able to copy anythin to that
<stuart_> k
<Falstius> Moduliz0r: nfs is simple, or something like mythtv if you want it fancy
<Nergar> jussi01, thnx
<ikonia> anandanbu what does it say ?
<anandanbu> ikonia: it says you are not the root
<Falstius> aricz: what is the command like you used exactly?
<RainCT> Hi
<victor__> oi
<Moduliz0r> Falstius:  can mythtv be run textmode? I use ubuntu server
<Some_Person> I'm trying to modify the "Screen Resolution" item in the System -> Preferences menu, yet when I modify it, the icon for it becomes less detailed and blurry
<aricz> Falstius : the one you just typed in here.. mount -o remount,rw /
<Moduliz0r> or is it a GUI program?
<anandanbu> ikonia: sorry for the mistake now iam able to copy files to that
<Templar> is there no program like nero for ubuntu for creating your own dvds that lest u convert from most formats to dvd format create menus with multiple files etc?
<genii> Falstius: Remember too he is in safe mode
<anandanbu> ikonia: thanks for your help
<aricz> genii : not now, now I'm in normal mode
<novato_br> dudes, i want to make pendrive boot with ubuntu's cd instalation, but when I make copy the files from CD doesn't works one copy of filesystem.squashfs, why ?
<novato_br> why doesnt works ?
<victor__> oi
<Falstius> genii: aricz: shouldn't matter.  Did you run fschk.ext3 ?
<Jordan_U> Templar, There is always nero :)
<Templar> ya true
<juno> hi i have a problem with Beryl Manager
<genii> aricz: Ah, OK Falstius Disregard safemode comment
<kbrooks> ping
<Templar> but open source
<juno> it freezes my system
<Falstius> Moduliz0r: what's wrong with just nfs then?
<RainCT> any idea why SSH needs over 30 seconds until it asks me for the key password when I connect to a PC on the same network? is this normal?
<Moduliz0r> What can nfs do?
<aricz> Falstius : what do you mean? fschk.ext3.
<Moduliz0r> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<juno> 7.04 ubuntu
<catskul> juno, Beryl is still not quite stable
<catskul>  : (
<genii> fsck rather
<Falstius> Moduliz0r: it lets you export directories that other machines can mount (mostly linux although I think windows nfs clients are available).  they'll look like local directories to users of the other machines.
<royel> RainCT: I get that at times, good time for me to find out why... <asks google>
<Some_Person> I'm trying to modify the "Screen Resolution" item in the System -> Preferences menu with Alacarte, yet when I modify it, the icon for it becomes less detailed and blurry
<Moduliz0r> No thats not what I need...
<Falstius> aricz: it is how you check your filesystem for errors
<aricz> Falstius : WARNING: bad format on line 10 of /etc/fstab
<Moduliz0r> I need like, you know Orb for windows?
<juno> i know but it worked just fine before...
<Moduliz0r> like a network media / streaming server
<roland_> hello...
<fjoesne> catskul: hehe compiz is worse if that is some comfort :D
<juno> and do you know how can i "reset" it settings?
<Falstius> genii: aricz: yeah, fsck.ext3 (I should check commands before telling people them)
<juno> i think i messed them :)
<roland_> i have a problem with my Xorg 7.1 , when its running at 1024x768 the screen is too big and maximizing anything goes over th screen limiits
<aricz> Falstius : ok, I've not done that..
<catskul> juno, did you do things via menus or command line ?
<Moduliz0r> roland_: Adjust your monitor's settings
<juno> menus
<genii> aricz: Doing some research on this, AFK
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me with my minor issue?
<Moduliz0r> roland_: with the controls on your monitor
<juno> it freezes on start
<dyrne> roland_: that is the actual buttons on your monitor
<Poul|Raider_> i installed beryl 0.3 long ago and just booted up linux again - anyone who can help me remove beryl?
<roland_> Moduliz0r i dont have what to adjust, actually i cant
<roland_> no its a Xorg bug
<juno> i think i forced not nvodoa but other option..
<Falstius> aricz: make sure / is mounted RO and then run that (there are switches for a more thorough check, but start with the basic).  If there is a filesystem error it may prevent mounting RW.
<roland_> all worked well until yesterday
<Moduliz0r> no idea then
<zzaza> hi all
<aricz> Falstius : the problem is my /etc/fstab..
<roland_> im running at 1024x768
<roland_> on a 15" TFT
<Falstius> Moduliz0r: ahh, I don't know anything about that.
<juno> catskul any ideas?
<aricz> Falstius : line 9 and 10 in /etc/fstab should be together.. :)
<aricz> Falstius : I cut'n'paste into /etc/fstab .. and forgot to fix the cut lines
<Falstius> aricz: ahh.
<Benny> hi, can someone help me please. I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945. It does not work but it has before.
<genii> Falstius the fstab entry for / is messed, so it boots in RO. then when fsck tries it goes to fstab, causes error etc
<aricz> Falstius : but I can't edit /etc/fstab.. because of / ro .. :)
<genii> chicken-egg thing
<aricz> hehe
<Falstius> aricz: so don't use fstab, sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<catskul> juno, i believe on 7.04 there is a system menu item which is something to the effect of "turn on/off desktop effects"
<ikonia> genii thats probably nothing to do with /etc/fstab unless you've edited it
<Benny> hi, can someone help me please. I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945. It does not work but it has before.
<catskul> Id try there
<Falstius> aricz: replacing /dev/sda1 with your proper partition ofcourse
<genii> ikonia We already know exact line in fstab that is the issue actually, it's over 2 lines after a botched copy/paste
<ikonia> genii ahh ok, so you have edited it
<roland_> sorry mates, i used monitor controls and indeed the screen is fixed now
<aricz> Falstius : ok, that worked
<dyrne> Benny: stopped working after an update?
<roland_> thanks
<Benny> i think so
<aricz> genii: now I managed to edit /etc/fstab .. and fix line 9 and 10
<aricz> genii : :) so, I'll just reboot now
<genii> ikonia Yes and now the backup can't be used since all is RO  ...bleh
<royel> RainCT: try this: in /etc/ssh/ssh_config  ForwardX11 no
<Benny> dyrne:  it does not show up when i right click the network connection manager in the taskbar
<genii> aricz: You need to keep a livecd around my friend
<kbrooks> can someone please go to http://fswh.ath.cx and tell me what they see
<roland_> someone please tell me a good alternative to firefox that can support flash, i cant stand firefox any minute longer
<roland_> seamonkey?
<jussi01> firefox supports flash....
<Benny> kbrooks: Free Shell/Web Hosting
<Benny> Welcome to our website. We offer free shell/web hosting.
<Benny> To get free shell/web hosting:
<Benny>     * E-mail anotequaltob@gmail.com with your username.
<Benny>     * You will be setup within around a few hours, maybe even instantly. Be patient :)
<juno> catskul the problem occures only when i open the "Beryl Manager"
<Benny> Copyright  2007 Kyle Brooks.
<dyrne> Benny: not sure. id try 1) sudo ifconfig -a and see if it shows up. if not: at grub menu selecting your old kernel and see if it works. if so i guess it might be a bug if that fixes it. i dont know the manager gui at all though
<roland_> yes but firefox is not really usable on my computer
<kbrooks> because if i go to http://fswh.ath,cx on this network
<genii> darn just missed him
<SlimeyPete> roland_: opera? There's also Konqueror, but flash is tricky on that.
<jussi01> !paste
<roland_> it crashes too much
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kbrooks> it doesnt work
<gursikh> Where do I find information about translating ubuntu into another language? (not just translating gnome, but everything else too [if there is anything else] )
<roland_> SlimeyPete: Opera for Linux supports flash?
* genii puts on his spam goggles
<RoundyT1> where can i learn how to package things?
<kbrooks> because if i go to http://fswh.ath,cx on this network, it doesnt  work
<kbrooks> because if i go to http://fswh.ath,cx on this network, it doesnt  work
<roland_> can i get opera from debian repositories ?
<juno> no freezes with "Beryl Settings Manager
<kbrooks> er
<Moduliz0r> So does anyone know a bittorrent daemon? that can download torrents in the background and maybe have a web-based interface?
<PriceChild> kbrooks, you have a comma in there ;)
<kbrooks> because if i go to http://fswh.ath.cx on this network, it doesnt  work
<SlimeyPete> roland_: no but you can get a .deb from the opera site
<jussi01> roland_: grab epiphany
<SlimeyPete> roland_: and I'm fairly sure it supports flash, yes
<kbrooks> PriceChild, i know, typo
<Benny> dyrne: thansk
<roland_> epiphany supports flash?
<Some_Person> I'm trying to modify the "Screen Resolution" item in the System -> Preferences menu with Alacarte, yet when I modify it, the icon for it becomes less detailed and blurry
<jussi01> roland_: i beleve so...
<SlimeyPete> roland_: though you might have to manually install the plugin having downloaded it from macromedia
<catskul> juno, Im not sure... I was suggesting that you turn off desktop effects. If you want to keep them and try to debug you might try starting beryl-manager from the command line and see if there are any debug/error messages
<kbrooks> it resolves fine
<kbrooks> ... anyone/
<kbrooks> ... anyone?
<royel> kbrooks: it resolves, I seen the page
<kbrooks> royel, i'm talki5ng about from here
<HEP85> Moduliz0r: torrentflux. runs on a webserver using PHP+SQL and python for the torrents
<Moduliz0r> ok
<royel> kbrooks: where is here?
<genii> HEP85: nice
<kbrooks> it resolves fine..... connects fine..... asks for the page fine...... but doesnt get the page.
<Arso> i are uberpenguin
<kbrooks> royel, a home LAN
<RainCT> royel: ok, changed it (and also installed the package it says in bug #111553), thanks. can't check if it works now tought because once I logged in once it works fine
<Arso> royel back.
<genii> Arso Shouldn't it be more like   Ich bin ein uberpenguin ?
<Moduliz0r> aww
* genii snickers
<Moduliz0r> i dont want to install apache and then have to go through the config
<kbrooks> royel, ?
<younghacker> hello I am trying to use gem to install postgres and i am getting some errors
<Arso> genii i only know uber :P
<roland_> where can i get cool debian t-shirt?
<aantn> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kbrooks> royel, ?
<Some_Person> I'm trying to modify the "Screen Resolution" item in the System -> Preferences menu with Alacarte, yet when I modify it, the icon for it becomes less detailed and blurry
<royel> kbrooks: couldnt say, perhaps something with your browser?
<younghacker> can n-e-1 help me out
<royel> Arso: wb
<royel> RainCT: gl
<Moduliz0r> ive had enough of config files today
<genii> Arso :)
<jo3nix> !file permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kbrooks> royel: dunno
<bullgard4> How to use the program Tracker via Nautilus? I do not understand the section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' in /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz.
<berent> !iso
<Arso> 95.2% of ubuntu done, wee :D
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dyrne> roland_: http://www.us.debian.org/
<royel> kbrooks: test from another machine produces same result?
<zuzuzzzip> i have a problem with my sound, both left and right of my Analog Front only come through left channel
<roland_>  that ships worldwide
<royel> kbrooks: perhaps try another browser
<berent> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Arso> goddamnit, i have to go buy a cd :S
<RoundyT1> where can i learn how to package things?
<gerro> If you have a dual boot setup and windows dies out on you like usual how can you reinstall it without having to reinstall the working ubuntu partition?
<kbrooks> royel, another machine  on the network?
<berent> !burning
<royel> kbrooks: what do you see, just a blank white page?
<genii> kbrooks If you put some non-default theme on FireFox revert to standard and try again
<younghacker> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Errno::EACCES)
<younghacker>     Permission denied - /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/postgres-0.7.1/ChangeLog
<manic> curious...can one use an iso on a usb flash drive to boot the machine?
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cdavis> I am unable to get xine into borderless mode running feisty
<kbrooks> genii, nope
<younghacker> I get that error message from gem install postgres
<gerro> like some sort of grub repair from live cd?
<gursikh> Is there anyways to change languages on the fly?
<kbrooks> royel, "waiting for fswh.ath.cx... "
<genii> kbrooks: Ok. Another user had this theme/no page load issue earlier
<gerro> gursikh: each user can have own language i think
<kbrooks> genii, not my theme
<bullgard4> Using the 'Create_Launcher' dialog I created a panel applet. It works all right. What is the filename of this Launcher?
<gursikh> gerro, no way to change it without logging out/in ?
<genii> aricz: wb
<genii> aricz: I am soon going for lunch (10 minutes) just so you know
<Arso> oo, can i install ubuntu from a flash drive?
<aricz> genii : hallo! hehe.. :) well, I cp /etc/backup/fstab to /etc/fstab .. it's all back to normal .. /dev/hdc exists .. so, happy ending after all :)
<s0nix> hi, i want to know: is it possible to REDOWNLOAD (not reinstall) all INSTALLED packages with apt-get ?
<ikonia> Arso: its quite tricky, and depends if your motherboard supports boot from usb
<kbrooks> royel: ok
<royel> kbrooks: curious, how does this page look to you
<royel> kbrooks: http://pengserv.servegame.com/
<genii> aricz: OK so back to CD/DVD LOL
<genii> work, afk
<Arso> ikonia any idea how i can find out?
<aricz> genii : hehe :P
<ikonia> Arso look in your bios options or the support manual
<manic> we installed freebsd from a flash drive, but we had to install an o/s on the flash drive first, we couldn't just use an iso
<Arso> ikonia okay :)
<gursikh> Arso, also, not every flash drive will work
<Arso> sigh, nevermind
<Arso> i 'll go to the bloody supermarket n get a cd :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Arso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476302
<kbrooks> royel, works
<gursikh> Arso, the 3rd one I tried worked and installed ubuntu from that
<denisVlue> ^^
<Arso> gursikh nice
<kbrooks> royel, do i reboot server?
<Some_Person> Can I put nvidia-settings in the Preferences menu with the icon of Screen Resolution? I'm trying but I end up with a less-detailed blurry icon every time
<aricz> genii : ok, 'mount /dev/hdc /cdrom' did it.. it's working! :)
<royel> kbrooks: then it maybe something with your DNS
<royel> kbrooks: server seems ok
<Arso> can i broadcast radio to the internet ?
<aricz> genii : so thank you so much for your time&help .. man, almost 2 hours now? :)
<kbrooks> royel, it resolved OK
<genii> back
<kbrooks> royel, not DNS
<ikonia> Arso you can broadcast internet radio
<PriceChild> !away > sunk|away
<genii> aricz: Well, it should not be mounting there, but good to know is at least working somewhat
<lasse_> Arso:  what do you have in mind  ? (the short answer is yes)
<royel> kbrooks: so what is the problem?
<stuart_> weird. whenever i try to go online, i can't.
<Arso> lasse ikonia just a way to listen to the same music at the same time with my gf.
<kbrooks> royel, it times out here is the problem!
<stuart_> i'm connected, but i can't access anything
<aricz> genii : where should I mount it?
<sunk|away> PriceChild: sorry
<ikonia> Arso tons of options for that
<juno> ok so anyone with an idea about "Beryl Manager"?
<Arso> ikonia lasse just wondering if i need special hardware or a special connection
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> Arso a quicker connectionis better
<genii> aricz: Should be mounting into the directory /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1
<Ramy>  do u know any keybaord shortcut to minimize all windows=show desktop ?
<stuart_> but once i type in 64.2.3.24 or whatever in my browser's address bar, my connections start
<genii> aricz: So you see it on your desktop
<Arso> ikonia any idea on the minimum connection required for 2 people to listen to that?
<kbrooks> Ramy, ctrl+alt+d
<ikonia> Arso depends on whats going on, any broad band connection should work "ok"4~
<Some_Person> Won't anyone help me?
<ikonia> "ok"
<genii> Well, not desktop per se but in file browser
<aricz> genii : ahhh.. right
<ikonia> Some_Person whats the question
<lasse_> Arso: ikonia - well if it's only one listener then it shouldn't be a problem even with a slow connection ...
<Some_Person> Can I put nvidia-settings in the Preferences menu with the icon of Screen Resolution? I'm trying but I end up with a less-detailed blurry icon every time
<kbrooks> Ramy, ctrl+alt+d
<Arso> ikonia umm, what do you mean "whats going on"
<gerro> gursikh: what do you mean?
<kbrooks> royel, it times out here is the problem!
<Arso> lasse two listeners.
<ikonia> Arso if your doing anything else
<hatredx> xserver input driver joystick is broken in ubuntu ... someone fix it! =P
<royel> kbrooks: the server is on your local lan?
<sts> hello folks!
<Arso> ikonia ahh ok
<ikonia> Arso no only one as your local
<dr_willis> Some_Person,  give it a different icon..        a blury icon is not the end of the world...
<kbrooks> royel, YES!
<Arso> ikonia oh, great.
<Some_Person> i'm trying to give it the one screen resolution uses
<genii> dr_willis: Hiyas
<Arso> ikonia so any idea what app i should use fro that?
<Some_Person> but it looks different
<kbrooks> royel, it timmes out on its response though
<stuart_> okay back to permissions
<gursikh> gerro, I mean I'm in english now, is there anyway to change my language to something non-english without logging out?
<stefg> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ikonia> Arso search through synaptic for radio there are a few, but none springs to mind
<kbrooks> royel, not DNS, HTTP
<stuart_> i'm logged into my user account now and i can't access my 2nd HD. how do i give myself permission to?
<gerro> gursikh: i found this article http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Installing_windows_AFTER_Linux but its for red hat
<genii> work, AFK
<dr_willis> sorry Some_Person  i tend to not worry about little details  like that.. i got other things to work on. :)
<Arso> ikonia okay, thank you.
<royel> kbrooks: what happens if you do http://x.x.x.x   where x.x.x.x is the IP of your local server ip
<ikonia> Arso welcome
<dr_willis> Some_Person,  its proberly enarging a small icon then. find the icon, load it in gimp , enlarge it. edit it. tweak it.. have fun.
<HEP85> Arso: darkice + icecast-server
<dr_willis> enlarging.
<aricz> genii : ok, but thanks for the help, deeply appreciated. Now I'll try getting the CD-rom working too.. hehe, have a nice day! Thanks again! :) *joy joy joy*
<Some_Person> its an svg
<younghacker> I would like to be able to access the pgsql database from ruby,,, so far i have been using gem install postgres and i have been getting errors
<Some_Person> it should be scalable
<Arso> HEP85 thanks a lot :) , i'll paste that somwehere for now, till i have my ubuntu up n running
<kbrooks> royel, ?
<gerro> gursikh think there is a language changing applet for panel
<gursikh> gerro, that article is about installing windows?
<kbrooks> royel, LAN IP or WAN IP?
<royel> kbrooks: test it with your server lan ip
<HEP85> Arso: np
<gerro> gursikh: article is about reinstalling windows when you have linux on separate partition dual booting
<kbrooks> royel, that wworks
<Arso> weee, my download is done :D
<gerro> gursikh: or about having linux installed beforehand
<jose__> hola
<Arso> oh fuck, i need to install XP first :(
<Arso> is it allowed to curse here ? :P
<gursikh> gerro, right... my installation is fine....
<Some_Person> dr_willis: but its an svg, shouldnt it be scalable
<kbrooks> !language | Arso
<ubotu> Arso: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gerro> gursikh: also if you can speak the language but not read it then try getting festival for your specific language it can put words to audio
<dr_willis> Some_Person,  proberly should.. but i dont mess with svg icons when i make my icons.
<gerro> gursikh: I thought you were replying to my question
<younghacker> can someone help me use gem to install postgres
<Some_Person> dr_willis: and if its the same icon screen resolution uses, shouldn't it look exactly the same?
<dr_willis> Some_Person,  i just work on my own Porn Icon Collection. :)
<genii> Well, that was an ordeal but worth it in the end
<Falstius> Arso: why would you want to install xp?
<Arso> Falstius i am a gamer :D
<dr_willis> Some_Person,  aparently its not.. so theres somthing going on. Either its deciding to use a different icon, or its converting it badly.
<Arso> Falstius i got so sick of vista and its bs. so i decided on a minimal xp installation for games, and ubuntu for everything else
<gursikh> gerro, I can read it just fine, I just was trying to change my entire gui to that language on-the-fly. Be able to switch between 3 languages as I wish without logging out
<Falstius> Arso: buy a gamecube, it is cheaper ;)
<royel> kbrooks: perhaps some firewall setting it blocking you then
<catskul> ...so if anyone comes in with a update+nvidia+broken Xorg problem from a recent update it turns out that edgy will not automatically update restricted drivers even if they were previously installed and their sources are included in sources.list
<Arso> Falstius haha, well, i already have relatively good hardware for gaming, spent money on it.
<Arso> Falstius and gaming on the pc is more fun
<HEP85> Falstius: and play FPS with a controller? LOL
<kbrooks> royel, no way
<Arso> haha, yea, seriously, consoles are gay
<kbrooks> royel, other ppl see it from outside
<benyi> hola
<Arso> pc gaming ftw
<younghacker> can anyone help me with this gem install postgres it returns errors
<HEP85> same thing with RTS by the way
<Some_Person> dr_willis: http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/1088/screenshotim9.png
<Arso> same thing with all games
<novato_br> where can I find this file syslinux.exe?
<younghacker> please
<kbrooks> royel, couldnt be my ISP
<novato_br> google don't return good results
<farski> If I'm using a virtual attribute, like homestring => "hometown, homestate", what's the best way to handle those parts not being set in the getter? Should I use an if, or rescue, or what?
<royel> kbrooks: I didnt say it was your ISP, I said it could be a firewall setting
<kbrooks> royel, not it
<kbrooks> royel, no firewalls on my server
<younghacker> checking for cygwin32_socket() in -lwsock32... *** extconf.rb failed ***
<younghacker> Could not create Makefile due to some reason, probably lack of
<younghacker> necessary libraries and/or headers.  Check the mkmf.log file for more
<younghacker> details.  You may need configuration options.
<Ramy> thanks kbrooks
<Falstius> novato_br: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/boot/syslinux/
<Arso> Ramy where are you from?>
<Ramy> from Jordan
<Arso> cool , i am half Syrian
<ikonia> younghacker not really appropriate to support your development here
<novato_br> rhx, Falstius
<novato_br> i will see it
<younghacker> development?
<Ramy> Arso, how you are 0.5 Syrian ?
<ikonia> younghacker yes your devleoping stuff
<kbrooks> younghacker, #ruby-lang please
<ikonia> or trying to build stuff
<Arso> Ramy my father is syrian, my mother is from elsewhere.
<younghacker> oh
<younghacker> my bad
<Falstius> ikonia: kind of depends on what he is trying to build.  If he'd asked a question instead of pase-flooding it would've been better.
<ikonia> Falstius even so - its ubuntu support not software building support, but yes, that would have been a better approach
<kbrooks> ikonia, Falstius: ruby stuff. "mkmf" ".rb"
<ikonia> kbrooks exactly
<Arso> btw guys
<ikonia> and cygwin is not ubuntu
<Arso> is the torrent client in ubuntu a good replacment for utorrent?
<PirateLeChuck> hi, where does apt-get download packages to by default/
<genii> bah
<kbrooks> Arso, doubt it.
<kbrooks> PirateLeChuck, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Arso> kbrooks is it possible to run utorrent on ubuntu?
<dyrne> Arso: there is no real good replacement for utorrent. i run utorrent using wine in ubuntu. that or rtorrent which is cli only
<Arso> kbrooks with wine or osmething?
<kbrooks> Arso: with wine yes
<Arso> dyrne whats cli please?
<Arso> kbrooks and it runs perfectly?
<dyrne> Arso: command line
<kbrooks> !cli | Arso
<ubotu> Arso: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> wine utorrent.exe    - works decently well i hear.
<Arso> ahh , i see.
<Arso> great. i'll work on that then.
<kbrooks> Arso: *I* havent tried it
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu has bittorrent support built in
<gordonjcp> it works, and works well
<Arso> and for codecs, will i have to work a lot on that? for running high def mkv's and stuff?
<dyrne> Arso: some utorrent like apps would be deluge maybe or ktorrent both of those are going to hog more resources but are better than AZ imo
<dr_willis> i perfer ktorrent myself.
<Moduliz0r> Does uTorrent run well under Wine?
<Arso> i see
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  seems to work  :)
<Moduliz0r> cool
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  at least the older versions did.
<Falstius> ikonia: sorry, I just ate my first homegrown tomato of the summer and lost all track of what you were talking about ;)
<Moduliz0r> uTorrent has a good webUI
<gordonjcp> Falstius: congrats
<ikonia> Falstius yummy, no problem
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  not sure thats in the latest release.. not sure if that feature works with wine either. ;)
<stefg> Moduliz0r: works, but wine puts some overhead on top, so it's no 'micro'
<Arso> "and for codecs, will i have to work a lot on that? for running high def mkv's and stuff?"
<stuart_> aw i can't chown my 2nd HD to my username, because it's write only
<Moduliz0r> Its not a super-low end machine, it wouldnt have a problem
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<stuart_> read only*. how'd i remove the readonly
<Arso> thank you.
<dr_willis> stuart_,  make a directyory on the drive. chown That directory.. let the user write in there.
* dyrne smacks stuart_ with an ntfs-3g stick
<Moduliz0r> Is there any other good IRC servers I can get other than ircd-hybrid? (that I can get via apt-get)?
<dr_willis> stuart_,  unless you are refering to ntfs drives...
<stuart_> ntfs drive it is
<Falstius> has anyone used ext3cow with ubuntu?  does it work, is it stable?
<frogzoo> stefg: wine has no overhead - it is an api, not an emulator
<dr_willis> stuart_,  then you mount it properly.
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<stuart_> i just figured out how to mount it, now i gotta access it. in root i can.. but as user, i can't
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> !find ntfs-config
<ubotu> Found: ntfs-config
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<dyrne> stuart_: well it is easy to do read only for all users but write will require the above
<stefg> frogzoo: i didn't say it's an emulator, i just stated te wine-libs will add to the size of uTorrent in memory
<ttols> ntfs-3g needs fuse
<stuart_> dyrne, how'd i do read only for all users first? need my mp3's
<zuzuzzzip> ntfs-3g works fine here!
<dyrne> stuart_: lazy way might be sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/whatever
<Moduliz0r> how could I play a WAV or MP3 through the PC speaker?
<dr_willis> i tend to just install ntfs-config, runit, check the box's then.. hmm.. reboot. :) heh..
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  ick!
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  seen that done like 15+ yrs ago.... badly
<frogzoo> stefg: no more so tha the windows apis would
<Moduliz0r> :P
<stuart_> dyrne, do i need to do it every time i reboot
<Moduliz0r> It will sound awful I know
<Moduliz0r> its not a song
<Moduliz0r> Merely a sound effect
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  back when they had real speakers.. not these little coinsized buzzers
<Moduliz0r> to annoy whoever comes near it
<Moduliz0r> yeah it is a real speaker
<aricz> \o/
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  the 'beep' command can do different beeps.
<Moduliz0r> its an older machine
<PirateLeChuck> kbrooks, thank yuo
<dr_willis> i got my fileserver set where it beeps a little tune when it is done booting.
<dvs01> are there any window managers that have beryl's scale effect, where all windows from all desktops are tiled onto the screen for easy selection? i need something like this without the use of opengl, so i can more easily use it via vnc/nx
<Moduliz0r> Hey thats an idea
<Moduliz0r> because its a headless machine
<berent> how do i know which device is my cd/dvd rom is
<Moduliz0r> and it takes a while to boot
<Kilroo> Anyone have experience with the Crossmeta file system drivers?
<stefg> frogzoo: you don't usually have a win-api running on a Linux-machine :-). Except you're using a non-native app ... so you add /overhead/ (stop splitting hairs now, ok?)
<Moduliz0r> dr_willis how did you do it?
<berent> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zuzuzzzip> dvs01: google on iCube
<dyrne> !ntfs | stuart_ see this link
<ubotu> stuart_ see this link: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dvs01> zuzuzzzip: thanks
<dyrne> stuart_: you just need to edit /etc/fstab so that it automounts correcly at boot
<zaggynl> what would cause mplayer's hotkeys to stop working after ~2 seconds of playing anything
<Moduliz0r> aah 10KHz beep! :(
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  installed the beep command, and put some commands in the rc.local
<Kilroo> !crossmeta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossmeta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moduliz0r> k
<dr_willis> !info beep
<ubotu> beep: advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-19 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<dyrne> stuart_: so a gksu gedit /etc/fstab and add line umask=000,defaults to the options column for it and save
<Moduliz0r> where is rc.local?
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  in /etc/ with all the rest of the config type files. :)
<berent> what does this mean ?? wodim: Drive does not support TAO recording.
<dyrne> stuart_: again thats not really kosher, normally i think they like to use sep dir and file umask settings but its how i do it
<Moduliz0r> oke
<dr_willis> where else. :P
<scarnia> Hi to all, i'm trying to build an app to control the ati fan, Where could I contact with one of the developers of the ati open source driver?
<royel> berent: Track At Once
<raf256> Hello
<berent> royel : waht should i use for that?
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> I need help
<raf256> did ubuntu fucked up phpmyadmin?
<frogzoo> stefg: many windows apps under wine run faster than they do natively on windows
<raf256> in example by dening loging on root?
<dr_willis> raf256,  id say no...
<raf256> *on mysql root
<kbrooks> !language | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<royel> berent: I couldnt say..
<dr_willis> but the lack of a root login/password - may require you to do some things differnetly.
<raf256> dr_willis: MYSQL root
<kbrooks> I need help please.
<raf256> not unix root
<kbrooks> I need help please.
<kbrooks> I need help please.
<raf256> !ohmy | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<novato_br> how can I get the install syslinux on Pendrive?
<kbrooks> raf256, i didnt swear
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<raf256> !repeat | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kbrooks> raf256, dont abuse the bot please
<novato_br> is it only type: "syslinux.exe -s <pendrive path>"?
<osxdude|lap> !patience
<angelica> hi
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<naderman> hey everybody, I've tried to run aptitude dist-upgrade, but all I got was "E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package tzdata"
<naderman> It appears to be related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/105179
<kbrooks> http://fswh.ath.cx doesnt work for me on my LAN. What can I do?
<naderman> But there doesn't appear to be any workaround or other information online on how to solve it
<kbrooks> to fix it.
<angelica> i need to configure a wireless network between my pc and my notebook, i've no wi-fi routers, is this possible?
<zuzuzzzip> set both wifi devices to ad-hoc
<Arso> back.
<v3ctor> angelica: yes
<berent> !tao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arso> hey guys, do u recommend any pc to pc only voip app?
<Arso> that works under windows too.,
<gerro> !resize
<angelica> v3ctor is there any tutorial?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> http://fswh.ath.cx doesnt work for me on my LAN. What can I do to fix it? I want to be able to see that site
<zuzuzzzip> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cyberphaz> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<raf256> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<OldPink> Anyone, please help me this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3045063#post3045063 - in grave need of help.
<cyberphaz> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kbrooks> http://fswh.ath.cx doesnt work for me on my LAN. What can I do to fix it? I want to be able to see that site
<berent> -tao  -sao -dao   -raw -raw96p  -raw96r  -raw16  : out of these which one should i select for writing to disc. how do i know them
<v3ctor> angelica: looking
<kbrooks> http://fswh.ath.cx doesnt work for me on my LAN. What can I do to fix it? I want to be able to see that site
<kbrooks> http://fswh.ath.cx doesnt work for me on my LAN. What can I do to fix it? I want to be able to see that site
<kbrooks> http://fswh.ath.cx doesnt work for me on my LAN. What can I do to fix it? I want to be able to see that site
<kbrooks> http://fswh.ath.cx doesnt work for me on my LAN. What can I do to fix it? I want to be able to see that site
<royel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cyberphaz> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<angelica> v3ctor: tnx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d235-141-58.home1.cgocable.net]  by Hobbsee
* kbrooks was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<gerro> Oldpink: oooh I have one of those except its not mobile its in an old desktop computer very interesting
<PriceChild> grrrrr
<Arso> guys
<angelica> i wasn't able to find one
<Arso> pc to pc voip please/
<OldPink> gerro, any help with the last post?
<osxdude|lap> Kbrooks: you are saying... oh...OWNED!
<raf256> owned
<Hobbsee> that guy is seriously a moron...
<dr_willis> Spooned!
<dr_willis> :)
<v3ctor> angelica: http://www.atlink.it/~conti/articles/creating-an-ad-hoc-wireless-connection-with-linux/
<royel> Hobbsee: lol, you know him well!
<stuart_> i read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions and edited my /etc/fstab, and mount -a
<stuart_> but i still can't access the HD
<radioman_> 2
<radioman_> hey
<Hobbsee> royel: i've seen him on the bantracker, but i'd not seen him in person for a while
<Moduliz0r> Acorn RiscPC = better than modern day PCs :P
<raf256> bantracker? lol
* mypapit brb
<royel> Hobbsee: Have you seen me ? ;)
<Falstius> how can I create a file with an ext3 filesystem in it that is sparse (ie, the filesystem is 50GB but the file only uses as much space as the data contained)?
<angelica> v3ctor: tnx :)
<Hobbsee> royel: i dont remember everyone, but it ahs a nice search
<royel> Hobbsee: anyhow, thank you
<Hobbsee> no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<berent> -tao  -sao -dao   -raw -raw96p  -raw96r  -raw16  : out of these which one should i select for writing to disc. how do i know them
<noldon> anyone know if there is a flashplayer 9 plugin for x86_x64 firefox
<dusk> dfs
<Falstius> berent: it depends, what are you writing to the disk?
<stefg> !flash54 | noldon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash54 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !flash64 | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<berent> Falstius : iso image burning
<Moduliz0r> Would it be better to run a DHCP server on my router or my Ubuntu Server machine?
<stefg> berent: if burning a premade iso (like an ubuntu download) you take dao (disk at once)
<Falstius> berent: dao should work.  Or just cdrecord file.iso /dev/cdrom   the defaults should be fine.  Or even easier, right click the iso and click "write to disk"
<raf256> !flash128
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash128 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Falstius> berent: (I over simplified the format of cdrecord, but the point is the defaults are fine)
<berent> Falstius : if that would work i wouldnt have asked this q
<stefg> !botabuse | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<berent> stefg : i am burning a puppy linux iso
<berent> stefg : but nothing seems to be burning at all.
<raf256> are angry ops good?
<zuzuzzzip> is there any way to watch youtube and such on amd64 (not gnash)
<raf256> zuzuzzzip: run 32bit firefox?
<zuzuzzzip> mm
<PriceChild> raf256, I suggest you don't find out
<zuzuzzzip> have to uninstall old one first?
<raf256> PriceChild: orly
<HEP85> zuzuzzzip: you have to install firefox 32 bit version
<raf256> zuzuzzzip: nope
<stefg> !k3b | berent
<ubotu> berent: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Zambezi> I need my Ubuntu Dapper to act as a router and firewall for one computer. Iptables and Shorewall takes to long time to learn. Is there another option?
<zuzuzzzip> and once i tried skype 32bit but i f'ed up my libs :D
<zuzuzzzip> i'll give it a shot then :)
<Falstius> berent: are you using a cd-rw?
<viden> Anyone know what the error exec: 1: setuidgid: not found means ?
<berent> i am using dvd/cd +/- rw
<zuzuzzzip> but seems nobody can help me out with my main problem, my 2 audio channels go through 1
<stefg> Zambezi: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/ could be helpful
<berent> i am using dvd/cd +/- rw drive and a cd-r
<Falstius> berent: a DVD or CD?  A CD-RW needs to be erased before writing an ISO.  a DVD-RW doesn't.
<berent> Falstius : its cd-r .
<berent> no write
<v3ctor> viden: are you running seomthing from a mounted filesystem that has the nosuid option?
<Falstius> berent: I thought puppy was the one that went on a cd-rw and could add to itself.  What is the actual error?
<berent> Falstius : wodim: Drive does not support RAW recording.
<berent> wodim: Illegal write mode for this drive.
<Zambezi> stefg, Do you know if it require X-server?
<stefg> Zambezi: read through it, there's several alternatives mentioned
<Zambezi> stefg, Will do after some hours sleeping. Thanks.
<aricz> humm.. why do I get '???????' as directories when I've mounted dvd's ? :)
<berent> Falstius: there is nothing from puppy's side. but yeah i also read it adds to itself. but i am unable to write anything at all.
<aymeric_> join #ubuntu-fr
<DeNewbie> hi, when i play video files (mpeg,wmv) i only have the voice, and the screen is blue. is there any solution to that?
<berent> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<gerro> DeNewbie: get the codecs for it
<gerro> DeNewbie: what media player you using?
<v3ctor> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DeNewbie> gerro: totem/mplayer what is the codec? i've already installed gstreamer-ffmpeg and w32codecs
<gerro> DeNewbie: install all the gstreamer except ones that end in -doc or -dbg, and as for mplayer I don't know how to get it fully functional
* v3ctor has never had a problem with vlc not playing anything
<DeNewbie> gerro : i have already done that,
<gerro> DeNewbie: did you miss any?
<DeNewbie> v3ctor me too with mplayer, seems like the problem is from somewhere else
<gerro> DeNewbie: grab em all not just one it wants
<gerro> DeNewbie: usually when my media player fails I fall back to vlc
<DeNewbie> gerro: no, i have installed even the docs lol
<gerro> DeNewbie: its 10.0 gstreamer you installed right? those older ones might mess it up
<DeNewbie> gerro: there is no difference between vlc,totem or mplayer the screen is blue in all of them :(
<gerro> DeNewbie: blue!? it should be blank
<gerro> DeNewbie: some sort of custom theme you got going?
<DeNewbie> gerro: i installed 10.0 , no it's blue!
<stuart_> hm, i just did mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1, but after that, i fdisk -l and it still says my hdb1 = HPFS/NTFS file system
<stuart_> did i format it correctly
<DeNewbie> gerro: no, my window manager is wmii2 a very basic one
<gerro> DeNewbie: I think the default is a black blankness, perhaps the video is playing but its blue.. is there supposed to be a picture?
<gerro> DeNewbie: I have never tried that before do you have link to their website?
<gerro> DeNewbie: nvm I found it, looks nice. I usually use icewm for light weight ones
<DeNewbie> gerro: wmii2? it's great it's the vim of window managers it's in the repository
<gerro> DeNewbie: vim!? eep! *hides underneath desk*
<Moduliz0r> What port does swat listen on?
<olie> Hi all. I use to use Ubuntu. Upon then, I would use dhcpcd as a dhcp client. Obviously, Ubuntu uses a dhcp client (since I am talking to you now! ;) ), but I dont think it is dhcpcd. What is it? Thx.
<DeNewbie> i like blue color but not everywhere in my mpeg players :(
<olie> I use to use gentoo, sorry...
<novato_br> why cant make disk pendrive ubuntu install?
<gerro> DeNewbie: I prefer green or teal
<v3ctor> DeNewbie: do you have mplayer installed?
<rokj> hi
<gerro> DeNewbie: does it work okay if you login to another window manager session?
<DeNewbie> gerro: i like vim, after a while it becomes one of the most valuable things you have :D
<v3ctor> DeNewbie: agreed
<rokj> is it possible to install gusty with some kind of update tool?
<novato_br> cosair is sux
<Moduliz0r> rokj: If you want a Live install of Linux on your pen drive try DamnSmallLinux
<novato_br> don't buy cosair
<novato_br> cosair pendrives are sux
<Moduliz0r> why
<DeNewbie> olie: it's dhcp i think, you should install the package
<novato_br> why ???
<novato_br> because it is
<rokj> Moduliz0r: i already have feisty fawn installed
<rokj> Moduliz0r: just want to "upgrade"
<DeNewbie> v3ctor: vlc, mplayer , totem all of them are installed
<stuart_> what's ubuntu's bset mp3 player
<Moduliz0r> rokj: on the pendrive? ok sorry
<stuart_> XMMS? cos apt-get = 80 megs on taht
<v3ctor> DeNewbie: try `mplayer -vo x11 <full path to video file>
<fartoc> How do I use beryl instead of compiz? Do I remove compiz apps and install beryl ones? What else?
<Moduliz0r> What port does the swat program listen on by default?
<Tixer> I'm running FF, and I suddenly lost my GUI over VNC
<Tixer> how do I restore it?
<rokj> Moduliz0r: try netstat -luntp
<Moduliz0r> k
<stefg> !xgl | fartoc
<ubotu> fartoc: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rapflap> How do i find out what kinda harddrive i got, and is it possible to configure it wrong so its set to scsi even if its not ?
<gerro> Tixer: restart it?..
<Tixer> I've tried restarting it
<Tixer> I only have SSH access right now
<DeNewbie> v3ctor, hmmm it works now !! thanks, but what caused this?
<gerro> rapflap: check /etc/fstab and man hdparm
<stefg> !uuid | rapflap
<ubotu> rapflap: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<fartoc> stefg, thank you
<herumor> i have a question
<v3ctor> you will need to change the default video output setting for your player
<v3ctor> not sure what causes it
<herumor> how to run bitchx-gtk ?
<Tixer> how can I find out what's wrong with the GUI?\
<DeNewbie> v3ctor: how can i do that?
<olie> DeNewbie: But there must be a dhcp client running already, since I got an IP adress from the dhcp server!
<Tixer> I don't know if X11 is dead, or if VNC is dead, or w/e
<rokj> rapflap: it is; if if "finds" module more apropriate than "usual" drive; it can then somehow emulate it with scsi
<herumor> please
<v3ctor> in Totem you can change the output in ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<stuart_> how do i check what version of ubuntu i'm using
<herumor> tell me how to run nitchX-gtk
<stefg> !ersion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ersion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<herumor> tell me how to run BitchX-gtk *
<rapflap> ./dev/sda1: UUID="fea2d19f-54a9-487d-b5aa-61e11f8d7511" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"  <-- this is the output, but i dont think i got scsi in this laptop, so im confused
<stuart_> thanks
<rokj> rapflap: dmesg | grep scsi
<berent> atlast I burnt it.
<stuart_> holy crap i'm using warty
<berent> the catch was to burn it as root!!!!!!
<herumor> -__-"
<olie> Hi All. What is the default dhcp client on Ubuntu? Thx.
<rokj> rapflap: it probably cannot find "apropriate" driver so it is using "emulation"
<stefg> rapflap: please read the link... libata! everything (well, nearly) is handeled through the scsi subsystem now
<rapflap> rojk: is this a problem
<DeNewbie> olie: that's set when ubuntu is booting, if you want to get the ip agaiin you need to use dhcp
<berent> well i do like the trumpet sound of k3b after writing :-)
<DeNewbie> dhclient i mean
<DeNewbie> :)
<rokj> rapflap: not really, but is not soo quick as it could be
<stuart_> how can i upgrade my warty to fiesty or gutsy
<stefg> stuart_: reinstall
<berent> thnks all for helping
<v3ctor> DeNewbie: also looks like there is a gstreamer-properties tool you can use
<stefg> stuart_: no way
<berent> brb after reboot
<sivik> i reinstalled grub after a windows reinstall, but now grub loads, but there isn't any options for loading an os, it just goes to grub>
<stuart_> so i have to d/l the latest distro? or can i somehow net-inst with warty
<olie> DeNewbie: No it is not set up when ubuntu is booting. It sets up after I choose the essid name only. It means a dhcp client is running in the background. Plus I can change essid and get a new Ip any time!
<ViljasenMatti> If you have your /home dir on separate partition, I _think_ it's possible to just reinstall the root and mount the /home again
<stuart_> warty CD, even.
<stephan> quit
<stefg> sivik, running from Live CD ow?
<sivik> stefg: yes
<olie> DeNewbie: if I understand well... :)
<Moduliz0r> is /etc/inetd.conf the right file to config the network "super daemon"?
<Some_Person> Where can I get Totem visualizations?
<stefg> sivik: open a term and enter: sudo grub
<rokj> rapflap: if you are not using laptop for some 3D or some stuff that uses disk more than just for browsing/mail/chat .. its not a problem
<sivik> stefg: there
<sivik> stefg: grub>
<stefg> sivik: type 'find /boot/grub/stage1
<Kilroo> Anyone have experience with the Crossmeta file system drivers?
<sivik> ok
<ublender> OT: Hey, does anyone have any definitive proof/opinion on which is better, aac or mp3?
<stefg> sivik: what turns up?
<sivik> hd0,2
<Moduliz0r> does ubuntu use xinetd or inetd.conf?
<ublender> Or, is there an off topic channel?
<ublender> lol
<stefg> sivik: so enter 'root (hd0,2)'
<stefg> sivik: then 'setup (hd0)'
<aricz> what's a good tool in linux for ripping audio-cd's and converting them to FLAC ?
<sivik> stefg: it says done
<stefg> sivik type quit, and try to reboot
<v3ctor> aricz: konqueror
<sivik> thanks
<aricz> v3ctor : thank you :)
<DeNewbie> v3ctor: thanks i'll look for that[D
<Some_Person> Where can I get Totem visualizations?
<jay_> anyone know what banshee package is needed for it to transcode ogg to mp3 for ipod?
<DeNewbie> olie: well, i always use dhclient to renew my ip
<Falstius> aricz: soundjuicer is installed by default
<Skrypt> Other than fdisk and GNOME Partition Editor, what can I use to edit partitions in Linux?
<IntuitiveNipple> parted
<Skrypt> How do I access that?
<qrt> Skrypt: cfdisk
<qrt> Skrypt: It's cli just like fdisk but ncurses (i think that was the name) so it's easy to use
<XtypeWriter74> hi , i have small laptop and would like to flip my view of desktop 90 degrees, and also have mouse adjusted to that, is it possible and how
<erUSUL> Skrypt: cfdisk parted qparted gparted
<Skrypt> cfdisk won't run, apparently.
<XtypeWriter74> so i  would be lookin at it like a book
<kditty> a friend of mine recently installed feisty, he made 2gig available for hd space and 158gb for swap. is there a way to fix this without a reinstall or is reinstall the best option?
<tck-afk> anyone else find that the skype 2.x does not work with ubuntu and previously did ?
<stefg> kditty: you can try to correct this with gPsrted running from the Live CD... but a reinstall will be quicker
<jay_> anyone know what banshee package is needed for it to transcode ogg to mp3 for ipod?
<Some_Person> Where can I get Totem visualizations?
<ThanatosDrive> Hey guys
<qrt> jay_: Does it have to be banshee?
<stuart_> what do i need to add into my sources.list then if i'm using warty
<ThanatosDrive> How can I get Ubuntu to recognize my printer?
<kditty> thanks stefg
<jay_> yes i like banshee better :)
<qrt> jay_: You can use a program called soundconvert or soundconverter for that but I don't know anything about banshee
<CheesyMonkey> !cups | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stuart_> can i just put later distros sources.list?
<qrt> jay_: And I'm sure you already know that it's a bad idea to transcode right? :)
<jay_> ipod dont support ogg ;)
<stefg> stuart_: forget that... reinstall feisty
<ViljasenMatti> kditty, stefg, when I booted with Ubuntu Live CD, it used swap, so it's not possible to do that with Ubu live-cd, use gparted live-cd
<stuart_> stefg, don't happen to have an empty cd-rom :(
<stuart_> cd.. i mean
<aricz> v3ctor : konqueror, a file manager?
<qrt> jay_: Yeah I know but my experience says it's more convenient to just download the albums in mp3 instead
<qrt> Easier, faster, better quality
<W9ZEB-Lars> where did Feisty hide the Gnome Configuration Tool?
<stefg> ViljasenMatti: oh, yes, that's a catch. you'll have to diable swap with sudo swapoff -a
<aricz> v3ctor : where's the audio-cd ripper and converter to FLAC ? :)
<ViljasenMatti> stefg, thanks for the tip :)
<lozzy> W9ZEB-Lars: gconf-editor ?
<v3ctor> aricz: it's part of the filemanager
<ThanatosDrive> CheesyMonkey: The driver is only available for SuSE, Red Hat, and Mandrake Linux. I see no driver support for Ubuntu/Debian. (for my printer)
<W9ZEB-Lars> lozzy: I guess?  I used to be under Apps-->System Tools    but I don't see anything useful there
<Tixer> oh shit.
<smins> i have breezy installed, and the feisty CD in my cdrom drive, how can I manually start the feisty installation script from the fiesty cd in the cdrom drive?
<Tixer> I've lost my HDD's
<lozzy> W9ZEB-Lars: if you right click the menu, you can edit it to include it.
<Tixer> Why has Ubuntu suddenly stopped detecting one of my HDDs?
<lozzy> I guess it scared some people off :)
<W9ZEB-Lars> lozzy: alrighty.  or, launching it from the terminal worked.  Thanks.
<aricz> how do I uninstall konqueror again?
<stefg> stuart_: whatever effort you put in it now, will be useless. get a CD, that's the only realistic option you have
<qrt> Tixer, does it show when you do fdisk -l (i think that was the command, no?)
<gourdin> anyone trying to close the flash update bug ?
<berent> if at all an iso image has to be burnt into a cd , what should appear in cd . iso-image or all the files inside it like vmlinuz initr etc
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, You can convert rpm to deb using Alien :) Althought it could screw up
<Falstius> aricz: you could also just use soundjuicer which is already installed and won't pull in 50mb of dependencies.
<tck-afk> godddd tribe 3 takes ages to install
<stuart_> stefg, kay then i'm downloading 7.04 now.. but what do i use to burn it to CD later
<ThanatosDrive> CheesyMonkey: Which is rpm?
<Skrypt> Tribes 3?!
<berent> my puppylinux cd is not booting at all :-((
<Skrypt> Tribes : Vengeance?
<Falstius> berent: did you burn the .iso as a file instead of an image?
<stefg> !install | stuart_ , see one of the trick methods to install
<ubotu> stuart_ , see one of the trick methods to install: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<aricz> Falstius : hehe yeah, that was what I thought about.. thought konqueror was some huge insane cd-audio ripping util.. but it's a damn file util.. :)
<XtypeWriter74> the command is xrandr
<Tixer> qrt: yeah, it shows
<berent> Falstius : I dont know but now i have 8 files in cd-rom - vmlinuz initrd.gz isolinux.bin etc etc
<tck-afk> Skrypt, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-3/
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, Id take red hat :)
<Falstius> berent: that looks about right
<adrian> how it's possible that i can't be able to install lirc on Feisty but the system type a 1 when I press the appropiate key in the remote???
<Tixer> why is my drive not mounting?
<ThanatosDrive> CheesyMonkey: Can I find Alien in Synaptic, or Add/Remove?
<berent> Falstius : but it doesn't boot from cd.
<Falstius> aricz: just go to soundjuicer preferences and select "CD Quality, Lossless" for output format.
<qrt> ThanatosDrive: Try and see?
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, Synaptic....im not promising that it will work, have you checked the forums?
<stefg> berent: Bios set up right?
<Skrypt> tck-afk: I thought you meant Tribes 3 the video game (ie. Tribes: Vengeance)
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, Id search the forums with your printer make/model
<ThanatosDrive> qrt: Good point.
<berent> stefg : yes
<ThanatosDrive> CheesyMonkey: Yeah I'm on it. Thanks for your help!
<goofy> im trying to install kismet and i keep gettin the error:  FATAL: No 'listen' config line defined for the Kismet UI server Kismet exiting.
<aricz> Falstius : yup, thanks for the tip:)
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, If not you can try alien :)
<berent> stefg : it is looking there first but not acting . is there anything from root verify that is happening as i burnt as root
<royel> berent: Have you tried to see if any other "bootable" disc works?
<Tixer> I have a drive that isn;t mounting. How do I get it to mount?
<quaal> Disk /dev/sdg: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<quaal> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders
<quaal> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<quaal> Disk /dev/sdg doesn't contain a valid partition table
<quaal> why does this happen all of a sudden
<quaal> just 2 seconds ago it was working fine
<berent> i dont have any other right now
<stefg> berent: no idea. sometimes cdrw are troublesome as bootable  on older drives, or the image was broken already... i don't know
<Falstius> berent: you can compare the md5sums of the .iso and disk.  If they're the same, then it is probably your bios or a bad .iso.
<Some_Person> can i make the email button on my keyboard launch thunderbird instead of evolution?
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, Ive just read the alien homepage, and id try every other way before using it
<smins> which is the script in the fiesty installation CD that starts the fiesty installation?
<quaal> Some_Person, i would hope so
<berent> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stefg> !keytouch | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Some_Person> thank you
<royel> Tixer: sudo mount -t <type> /dev/xxx# /mount/location
<Tixer> what do you mean type
<royel> Tixer: what filesystem is on the drive you are trying to mount
<Tixer> NTFS
<royel> Tixer: then replece <type> with ntfs
<stuart_> stefg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux , do i still haev to burn what I'm downloading to a CD or can i just copy the distro straight away into the dir and install
<Tixer> mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<royel> Tixer: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<MajorPayne> Tixer: You need to mount it to a directory that already exists.
<adrian> how it's possible that i can't be able to install lirc on Feisty but the system type a 1 when I press the appropiate key in the remote???
<stefg> stuart_: you still need a downloaded .iso. you just get around needing to burn it to a CD
<Tixer> Omgwtfhax:/media$ cd disk
<Tixer> -bash: cd: disk: Permission denied
<Some_Person> stefg: that "keyboard shortcuts" doesnt help me
<Some_Person> stefg: i want to change what it launches, not what you hit to launch it
<royel> MajorPayne: I think you mean, the mount point must exists..
<Tixer> what's full access for all users in chmod?
<MajorPayne> royel: Yes.  The mount point is a directory.
<stuart_> stefg, that's what i was wondering. since i don't have an empty CD right now, can i just use the downloaded fresh .iso?
<stuart_> as in I dno't need to burn the iso, then re-copy to linux and install?
<ViljasenMatti> adrian, I think the receiver is already supported by kernel... IMO
<royel> Tixer: 777
<stefg> stuart_: exyctly what i'm trying to tell you
<Tixer> kthx
<aricz> what does this mean from soundjuice: [17181240.708000]  hdc: write_intr: wrong transfer direction!
<aricz> soundjuicer..
<adrian> but the applications tan implements lirc would detect it?
<Tixer> Omgwtfhax:/media$ sudo chmod 777 /media/disk
<Tixer> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk': Read-only file system
<ddelony> Tixer: what kind of disc?
<ViljasenMatti> I just got interested... Anyone else using GPRS for internet connection? ;)
<MajorPayne> Tixer: By default ntfs mousts is read only.
<phlegm> Hey all. Anybody know how to permanently change the size of the "save as" dialogue box. It's way too small and I always have to manually make it bigger.
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Tixer
<ubotu> Tixer: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tixer> I have that
<bigmichi> hey =) how i can change the theme of compiz fusion?
<Tixer> the drive has worked fine for the past 3 months
<royel> Tixer: what changed?
<stefg> Tixer: bout you mounted with -t ntfs , not -t ntfs-3g
<ThanatosDrive> How does one install a tar.gz? (In this case, Foomatic)
<facecoos> OK I messed up bigtime
<Tixer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3045966#post3045966
<CheesyMonkey> bigmichi, Right click the icon and choose emerald?
<facecoos> I managed to put 'rm *' as root in /etc/ is there anyway to get stuff back?
<ddelony> ThanatosDrive "tar -xvf foo.tar"
<genii> facecoos No
<aricz> facecoos, hohohohohohOHOHOHOHO
<Pici> ThanatosDrive: I think foomatic is in the repos, you shouldnt have to install from sorce.
<ddelony> Actually "tar -xvzf foo.tar"
<facecoos> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<Pici> !ohmy | facecoos
<ubotu> facecoos: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, Pici I thought it was installed by default :)
<royel> facecoos: nope, gone
<ddelony> File deletion in the command line is forever. Sorry.
<PriceChild> facecoos, I suggest reinstall
<ViljasenMatti> facecoos, I have done the same once... I feel pity...
<facecoos> aw manb
<ThanatosDrive> CheesyMonkey: Nope. I see it in the Add/Remove and it's unchecked. Installing now.
<aricz> so there's nothing like in dos.. uh, undelete
<CheesyMonkey> ThanatosDrive, Okay =D
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<Cyber_Stalker> especially as root
<facecoos> well there was nothing I cant replace, it will just take time
<genii> facecoos: "with great power comes great responsibility"
<stefg> !backup | facecoos
<ddelony> No. *nix filesystems don't allow for undeletion
<ubotu> facecoos: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ViljasenMatti> genii, that's so true
<aricz> why is that? :)
<facecoos> I made a pipe that went to hell
<ddelony> facecoos: Think before you type.
<facecoos> was not supposed to be like that
<w8tah> hi folks -- i know there is a replacement for NDISWRAPPER for broadcom wireless cards (4306) but i cant remember it and im not finding it in google / forums - -can someone point me in the right directoin
<stefg> facecoos: deleting /etc is like killing the rgistry in win... happy reinstall
<viden> Everyone, i need some help since it appears daemontools has killed my ubuntu.  I am right now on the live cd because the machine powers off during the boot process.  I have my original hdd mounted as /media/disk-1 and i need to remove the app and its starter in the init.d file ... can i get some help ?
<Cyber_Stalker> is there any way of boosting wireless strength? cause mine is sitting on about 1% or 2% average
<stuart_> when i mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1, is it supposed to be instant, because fdisk -l isn't showing ext3
<Falstius> facecoos: atleast it was /etc instead of /home
<Tixer> @Omgwtfhax:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<Tixer> fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Tixer> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Tixer> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 ()
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, bcm43xx?
<royel> Tixer: sudo umount /media/disk   first
<Falstius> stuart_: what fdisk thinks the filesystem is and the real filesystem are unrelated.
<w8tah> ViljasenMatti: yes
<Sivik> stepf: that didn't work
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, BTW do you use WPA/1/2/PSK?
<w8tah> ViljasenMatti: it was like bcm cutter or something -- i just cant find the docs
<w8tah> ViljasenMatti: no
<w8tah> (not that i know of)
<stefg> Sivik: what happened
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<stefg> !pm Sivik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm sivik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !pm | Sivik
<ubotu> Sivik: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, I'm having problems with that, just thought to try :)
<w8tah> ok
<Sivik> did u see my pm stefg
<stefg> Sivik: no,
<viden> can someone help me please ?
<Sivik> thats weird, it may be the program i'm running
<swmiller6> What is the best photo printing software for linux?
<Sivik> xchat doesn't want to work so i'm having to use gaim
<stefg> Sivik: so what happened
<Sivik> grub>
<HEP85> w00t! I finally managed to install flash into my 64 bit firefox
<ddelony> swmiller6: I'd take your photos to a professional photo printer.
<Sivik> HEP85: oh really?
<w8tah> ViljasenMatti: im getting an error from the install process
<leirede> ola
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, what kind of?
<stefg> Sivik: hmm... grub still doesn't see his menu.lst
<HEP85> Sivik: with nspluginwrapper
<ddelony> Consumer printers are nowhere near as good as professionals.
<Sivik> HEP85: nice
<w8tah> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<w8tah> This file has an unknown MD5sum 0c5ffe204a083fcdf623aa47acfefcbd.
<azslande> Hello, I am having a problem getting my sound to work. It will come out of my onboard card, but not my other soundcard, can anyone help?
<leirede> hello how are you hep85??
<sixfour> under screen resolution preferences, it only lists 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.  Any idea why it won't pick up 1280x768, I tried adding it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting but it still is not listed.
<Sivik> stefg: does it have to do with the fact that i have my boot on a seperate partition?
<HEP85> leirede: hi. I'm fine. thx
<swmiller6> ddelony: thats not going to work
<stuart_> okay a noob question. how'd i check how much hd space is still available
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, what command is giving you that error? sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf?
<Sivik> stuart_: df -l
<stuart_> thanks
<Sivik> yucky for ndiswrapper
<Sivik> ViljasenMatti: have u tried the bcm43xx firmware
<Tixer> yay! my drive works now
<w8tah> no the apt-get install  bcm fwcutter
<Tixer> success!
<Falstius> stuart_: df -h is easier to read
<w8tah> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<w8tah> specifically
<Sivik> stefg: so what am i doing wrong?
<stefg> Sivik: no, actually the find command should turn up the right one. so your boot is hd0,2 or /dev/sda3 , right?
<dr_willis> stuart_,  try            df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Sivik> yes
<stuart_> k found
<ViljasenMatti> Sivik, I have tried various files for firmware extracting, now I'm testing different driver versions with ndiswrapper to get WPA-AUTO-PSK work
<w8tah> ViljasenMatti: i think whats hapepning is that the installer is going to fetch the firmware and its an old link in the deb package -- and its failing
<anakin_> How do you install FiSH on ubuntu?
<sixfour> under screen resolution preferences, it only lists 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.  Any idea why it won't pick up 1280x768, I tried adding it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting but it still is not listed.
<leirede> hello paul
<Otacon22> wich is the name of the daemon of xscreensaver?
<leirede> how are you?
<ViljasenMatti> OK, that's cruel...
<swmiller6> stuart_: Menu>Accessiors>Disk analyzer
<stefg> Sivik: wait... we should have looked for /grub/stage1 , not /boot/grub/stage1
<ThanatosDrive> How do I open a .ppd file with Foomatic?
<stefg> Sivik: so once again: terminal, sudo grub
<`paul> how do you install those compile headers? i mean whats the package name?
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerFerrari3400 and download the driver from there, that forks
<ViljasenMatti> works
<JRsup1> can anyone tell me what logs I should check if my system keeps locking up. (Or am I screwed because it probably locks before it can write the logs)
<Sivik> stefg: what do i need to type to initate the command
<Sivik> i at grub>
<w8tah> VOK
<Pici> `paul: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<FFForever> can linux get spyware (or a form of it...), and if it can what could it get access 2?, my key log?
<stefg> Sivik: if you are at the grub prompt type find /grub/stage1
<osmosis> is there any way to open windows .HLP files on linux ?
<swmiller6> What programs do you use to print your photos?
<Sivik> ok
<car_watt> hi all I need program for DNS report,
<Sivik> stefg: same place, now what
<osxdude|lap> .ppd: PostScript Printer definition file specification (Adobe Acrobat v4)
<CheesyMonkey> FFForever, Ummmm I would like to believe there isnt any for linux
<POVaddct> JRsup1: if there is a kernel panic, you won't see it when working in X window. does the freeze also happen when you are on the text console?
<car_watt> I used dnsstuff but we need to pay for use that
<Sivik> car_watt: u can use dnsstuff up to 3 times a day for a given domain
<ViljasenMatti> FFForever, If you ever manage to get one, you seriously have to install it first, and that isn't going to happen accidentally
<ThanatosDrive> FFForever: It probably exists. Try to surf smart.
<`paul> thanks @Pici
<stefg> Sivik: root (hd0,2) , then setup (hd0)
<Sivik> car_watt: you could use whois or dig or
<sixfour> under screen resolution preferences, it only lists 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.  Any idea why it won't pick up 1280x768, I tried adding it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting but it still is not listed.
<JRsup1> POVaddct: it's a whole system lockup.  X freezes, and my SSH connections stop
<FFForever> ThanatosDrive, there is no such thing as surf smart with me :D
<bullgard4> Using the 'Create_Launcher' dialog I created a panel applet. It works all right. What is the filename of this Launcher?
<Pici> Sivik, car_watt: http://www.iptools.com/ is free and has almost the same tools as dnstuff
<fevel> does evolution have a rss reader??
<fevel> does evolution have a rss reader???
<POVaddct> JRsup1: i mean, if it is a kernel panic, you only see it when the machine is on the text console
<car_watt> thx a lot Pici
<car_watt> :D
<fevel> oops...posted twice...sorry
<HEP85> sixfour: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"? it configures xorg.conf automatically. there is also a page to select resolutions
<Sivik> so whats different this time than the last stefg
<jhonatan> qual e o seu mo,e
<POVaddct> JRsup1: does it lock up randomly, or when you are doing a specific thing?
<stuart_> would xubuntu be better for me since i only have a p667 and 200 ram
<JRsup1> POVaddct: not sure about local (ctrl+F1) console...but pretty sure it locks too.  I can't do ctrl+F1 once locked.  NOTHING works, no mouse, kbd, numlock light, etc
<CheesyMonkey> stuart_, Id say definately yes
<HEP85> *well, rather interactively than automatically
<stefg> Sivik: grub now looks for /grub/menu.lst , not /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sivik> ok
<JRsup1> POVaddct: random...but often while loading updates or connected to it by ssh
<royel> fevel: I believe there is a plugin for that
<stuart_> any major differences other than eye candy
<POVaddct> JRsup1: i mean switching to text console _before_ the lockup happens
<Sivik> stefg: so this is right now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30459/
<stuart_> 200mb into ubuntu d/l.. i found xubuntu. bad timing.
<angelica> how to view dns servers that are currently being used?
<w8tah> ViljasenMatti: hate to be a pain but it looks like the site listed in that howto is now dead as well
<samwize> stuart_: yes, i have 128 ram and opted for xubuntu
<stefg> Sivik: you can run these commands when the machine leaves you at the prompt when failing to boot
<ThanatosDrive> stuart_: It's switching from GNOME to Xfce4. There's a huge difference. (Well there was for me.)
<w8tah> im gettting a marketing page
<sixfour> HEP85: the screen resolutions preferences page doesn't give me any other options that the ones i listed. I'll try the reconfigure util
<Cyber_Stalker> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<samwize> stuart_: you need about 256 ram to install regular ubuntu
<stuart_> ThanatosDrive, is that it? because i used xfce before and actually like it.
<JRsup1> POVaddct: have not tried to switch before...sometimes it does it during the boot procedure.
<Sivik> thats because gnome eats ram
<stefg> Sivik: arrgh... still wrong
<ThanatosDrive> stuart: Well Xubuntu is lightweight not just in terms of desktop.
<ddelony> I have no trouble with GNOME at all.
<Sivik> its bulky
<JRsup1> POVaddct: Sometimes I can't even get that far
<POVaddct> JRsup1: did you already run memtest86?
<stuart_> hm okay dammit i'll cancel ubuntu
<samwize> if you install xubuntu alternate, you may run into a problem configuring anthy
<Sivik> stefg: now what
<samwize> but it can be bypassed
<ThanatosDrive> stuart_: You could always just install Ubuntu normally and then getting Xfce4.
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, I used it today myself!
<stuart_> and re-download xubuntu. i can still install only with the .iso without a CD right?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: Yesterday...all night and day.  7 total passes on memtest from the 6.06 disk
<viden> How do i configure what loads at startup on my box... something daemontools did is causing my machine to shutoff at bootup
<w8tah> hummmm -- ok -- its not giving it to me --
<w8tah> i have the bcmwl5.sys file on my windows partition
<Sivik> stefg: what else do we need to try?
<samwize> stuart_: use ImgBurn to put the .iso into a disc
<marivaga> hola
<POVaddct> JRsup1: i suppose it is either faulty ram or something overheating. maybe the cpu fan or the cooler is not working?
<taime1> i enabled the restricted driver for my nvidia card and reconfigured x... but when i try to run glxgears, i get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<taime1> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Sivik> stefg: u still alive?
<stuart_> samwize, i was thinking of using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux this method with the xubuntu iso
<stefg> Sivik: can you chroot  to the installed system ?
<taime1> why do i get that error?
<stuart_> it's possible, right?
<POVaddct> JRsup1: and you think it happens more often if you make use of the network card?
<CheesyMonkey> taime1, You probably need to uncomment/add the Load "glx" linue in xorg
<Sivik> how would i do that?
<viden> How do i configure what loads at startup on my box... something daemontools did is causing my machine to shutoff at bootup
<stefg> Sivik: where's your system installed?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: I thought about overheating...but both CPU fans are running.  I've had the system open on a table recently and have noticed no major increase in heat from anything (using an IR thermometer to check it)
<samwize> stuart_: those should work
<bullgard4> How to use the program Tracker via Nautilus? I do not understand the section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' in /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz.
<angelica> how to view dns servers that are currently being used?
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, I can download that...
<POVaddct> JRsup1: which network card / driver is it?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: Possibly, but I've tried an offboard NIC too w/ no luck, and sometimes it locks during ubuntu startup
<Sivik> stefg: sda2
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah,  OK, I give you another link
<JRsup1> POVaddct: before nic activation
<stefg> Sivik: but you have boot on sda3 ?
<Sivik> stefg: yes
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, http://www.wildpackets.com/support/hardware/brcm_driver
<POVaddct> JRsup1: which version of ubuntu? feisty?
<viden> How do i configure what loads at startup on my box... something daemontools did is causing my machine to shutoff at bootup
<JRsup1> POVaddct: 6.10 edgy
<Sivik> viden: quit asking the same question, either ppl don't know or don't want to help u
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, that has a beta driver, at least it installs OK with ndiswrapper, but is yet to be tested by me...
<w8tah> cool - it turnd out i got it from my windows install
<farski> if I am in my Edit User Settings page, and I have the password field, how can I make it so the form can be submitted without a password and not have it update teh DB to a blank password?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: 6.06 does it too...7.04 wouldn't load for me
<w8tah> for fwcutter
<stefg> Sivik: bad idea... that might lead to confusion /boot physically behind / (root)
<POVaddct> JRsup1: default edgy kernel (2.6.17) or some low latency kernel?
<samwize> has anyone else ever had problems with the xubuntu alternate install "anthy" configuration? i was able to fix it just fine but i was wondering if its supposed to be fixed with gutsy...
<Sivik> stefg: but that way when i dual boot differnt distro, i don't lose the grub
<ubuntu-rocks> viden - give more details
<jorvis> I just updated to 7.04 and now my screen resolution is messed up.  It should be 1680x1050, but the left-most 200px or so are black.  The xorg.conf file timestamp hasn't changed though.  Help?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: kept getting disk errors on 7.04.  edgy should be running the current -general kernel for SMP support
<CheesyMonkey> jorvis, Sounds like you need to just auto adjust your monitor? Or maybe you did that
<jorvis> did that
<stefg> Sivik: i know what you're talking of. better to have boot at a very small sda1
<taime1> why am i getting this error? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<taime1> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<CheesyMonkey> taime1, You probably need to uncomment/add the Load "glx" linue in xorg
<JRsup1> POVaddct: I'm running a Supermicro 370DLE (2x PIII 933MHz) mobo
<taime1> thats not it
<taime1> cheesymonkey: ive checked
<POVaddct> JRsup1: if you are getting disk errors that is probably because of the new ide drivers (pata_*) in the feisty kernel
<petafile>  I've got a radeon x600 mobility on a laptop with a screen with native resolution 1280x800 running ubuntu studio.  When I run it at 1200 x 800 it works but looks bad(non native resolution) and I want to run it as the correct resolution.  When I run it at 1280x800 the sides of the screen wrap, gnome panel and app windows appear on the edge of the screen on the other side etc
<jorvis> how can I query xorg to see what resolution it's running?
<petafile> ANy thoughts?  I'm running aiglx + beryl, but get the same isue with metacity
<POVaddct> JRsup1: i don't know that board, i even don't know the vendor
<stuart_> oh and btw. i have no idea why. i always have problems with kde/gnome
<Sivik> stefg: what else can we try?
<stuart_> must be the ram. sometimes it hangs.
<stefg> Sivik: ha, that might even be a bios issue.. 1024 clinder limit, or non lba mode
<JRsup1> POVaddct: Supermicro = server\
<Sivik> stefg: i have never an issue with it until now
<Sivik> i may end up just having to reinstall ubuntu
<POVaddct> JRsup1: the only "smp" board i have is in my thinkpad x60s
<furball> i've compiled a c++ code using gcc, and got an "a.out". how do i run it?
<stefg> Sivik: waht is on sda1 now?
<ViljasenMatti> Furax-, write ./a.out
<POVaddct> furball: ./a.out
<ddelony> furball: "./a,out"
<Sivik> winblows
<CoUdErMaNn> nos en chat para ver si empiesan a entrar
<Sivik> english
<stefg> Sivik: on ntfs ?
<Sivik> stefg: yes
<furball> thanks
<royel> viden: look in /etc/init.d/  you should find a startup script for daemontools there
<stuart_> and will it be possible to connect my nokia through USB to linux?
<Dammmm> Guys howto change the Eterm font size ???
<PriceChild> CoUdErMaNn, it?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: SMP is just to split the load over both processors
<POVaddct> JRsup1: i know
<stefg> Sivik: you don't need a reinstall, i'd just strongly recommend to squeeze a 64 MB partition to the beginnig of the drive and put /boot there. But this will require some windows partitioning tool. gParted will fail
<viden> royal:  i am not finding anything for the software there ..
<lacunacoil> anyone know of a working repository for php5 pls?
<PriceChild> lacunacoil, feisty?
<viden> royel:  i am not finding anything for the software there ..
<royel> viden: look then in /etc/
<viden> k looking
<outrageoush> like omigosh
<taime1> why am i getting this error?: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<taime1> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<PriceChild> lacunacoil, wait a minute, php5 is in all the ubuntu distributions
<ViljasenMatti> taime1, what 3D card you have?
<taime1> nvidia geforce2
<Cyber_Stalker> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<viden> royel: nothing there
<taime1> i have the driver installed correctly
<Noodlesgc> can someone help me, when i try to install the python-wxgtk2.8, it tells me libc6 is not installed, but ive reinstalled it and it still wont work
<royel> viden: go to pm's
<sixfour> is there a command to force /etc/X11/xorg.conf reload or do i have to restart?
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<jorvis> sixfour: you can CTRL+ALT+BKSP
<sixfour> jorvis: thank you
<taime1> okay, can someone who knows what they are doing, answer my question about the error?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: I've tried switching to VESA video drivers from NV with no luck, changing NICs, removing all but one hard drive and my Promise RAID card.
<demonstealer> how do i configure a wireless connection in ubuntu?
<outrageoush> #bsd
<outrageoush> :))
<JRsup1> POVaddct: Is it possible to give ubuntu too much memory?  I know this used to be a problem with windows.....
<frogzoo> !wifi | demonstealer
<ubotu> demonstealer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ViljasenMatti> ulisse, did that mean that gutsy tribe3 is out?
<Noodlesgc> !python-wxgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-wxgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w8tah> ViljasenMatti: its all working -- thank you very much!
<Noodlesgc> !wxpython
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxpython - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sixfour> ahh much better, finally got ubuntu working properly on my 30" LG Flatron L3000H
<ulisse> ViljasenMatti: nope :) I use to say "hello tribe" to the channel since the times of warty warthog :)
<Noodlesgc> !wx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddelony> !kernrl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernrl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddelony> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Noodlesgc> !python-wx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-wx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stuart-> flash card readers work with linux, right? i see that as an alternative to handphone connectivity?
<ulisse> is anybody experiencing problem with file uploads on services like zoomr or pownce with firefox?
<bigcx2> hey all
<profanephobia> hey has anyone heard anything about Ubuntu Mobile lately?
<POVaddct> JRsup1: how much RAM do you have on that board?
<bigcx2> does anyone know how to remove the gnome splash screen from the command line????
<ViljasenMatti> w8tah, you're welcome
<ddelony> !splash screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JRsup1> POVaddct: 1792MB
<lacunacoil> Pricecjhild didnt come with mine, feisty worked though, thanks!
<ViljasenMatti> ulisse, it seems to be out, so thanks for nothing?! ;---D
<POVaddct> JRsup1: more than enough
<Trusch> join #ubuntu.de
<ulisse> ViljasenMatti: U'r welcome anyway ;)
<Cyber_Stalker> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> hey has anyone heard anything about Ubuntu Mobile lately?
<Noodlesgc> !python-wx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-wx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noodlesgc> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Konik> i have a problem
<JRsup1> POVaddct: I thought I saw somewhere on IRC once a mention that there is a rule of thumb for setting swap-space based on amount of available RAM
<Konik> but...
<Konik> i join with bash.org.pl
<ulisse> profanephobia: I've heard the same question about two minutes ago, that's all :)
<hjmills> JRsup1, used to be 2xRAM but with the size of RAM now that isn't so relevant
<Konik> and i cannot see anything
<Noodlesgc> this blows
<profanephobia> alrighty
<samwize> brb
<POVaddct> JRsup1: not necessarily. nearly 2 gig of ram can do without swap, of course it depends on what you do on the machine.
<viden> is there a way for me to tell what the last process running was before the machine crashed ?
<jorvis> JRsup1: double ram but stop at 4gb
<ViljasenMatti> JRsup1, I gave 2 gigs of ram and the only thing I have swap partition for is hibernation ;)
<profanephobia> does anyone here use enlightenment because i need help on changing the desktop icons
<jorvis> JRsup1: if you hit 4gb swap usage you've got other problems
<profanephobia> or the icon set
<rapflap> where d6 5 change 0y 2eyb6ard
<`paul> while doing a ./configure i got this error : termcap support not found... what could be the problem?
<JRsup1> Ah...there it is...I think I may have too much swap space.  I don't remember how much I have but I may have left too much space open.  My intention is to use it as a VMWare server once I get it stable and my RAID5 working
<rapflap> 5ts n6t wery g66d n6w
<hjmills> i have 2 gig of ram an I am using 0 swap (though I have 2 gig)
<Pici> !locale | rapflap
<ubotu> rapflap: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<hjmills> rapflap, turn the numlock on your laptop off if its on...
<viden> guys i really need help machine is hosed atm ... is there a way to tell what the last process was before my system crashes ?
<sauvin> I installed kubuntu, and the computer automatically boots into kde. I am unable to log into it but have no trouble logging into a virtual terminal. What's wrong?
<digital1> Is exim4 any good? I'm a Postfix users.
<POVaddct> JRsup1: maybe the raid controller is the problem. i always hated hardware from promise.
<ViljasenMatti> hjmills, I have the same situation
<anthony_> hi guys, im running fiesty.. and i want to increase my resolution to 1280 1024, i tried sudo nvidia-settings and setting it from there
<anthony_>  when i click on apply it works but even after saving the settings and restarting
<anthony_>  it forgets everything
<rapflap> ohh, tnx lol ;)
<genii> viden look at /var/log/messages
<JRsup1> POVaddct: I thought so too, but it locks up on a fresh load before installing the card
<ViljasenMatti> rapflap, yes, numlock
<rapflap> i didnt know numlock worked that way
<ViljasenMatti> now you do :)
<stefg> !fixres | anthony_
<ubotu> anthony_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<viden> genii:  looking
<ViljasenMatti> my laptop has "disable touchpad" button, confusing if one doesn't know that :)
<genii> viden  /var/log/messages is large, you may want only: tail /var/log/messages
<viden> genii:  nope its just messages from nagios
<bullgard4> angelica: resolvconf?
<POVaddct> JRsup1: and it locks up with 6.06 too?
<tapio> How come the Gnome Resolution Manager-thing overrides the settings in xorg.conf?
<sauvin> I can't log into X but can log into a virtual terminal. Forgive me if I'm being rude; BitchX isn't the best of all possible irc clients :\
<sauvin> What's wrong?
<CheesyMonkey> sauvin, Id check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any error messages starting (EE) usually at the bottom :)
<POVaddct> sauvin: the best of all possible irc clients is irssi.
<stefg> sauvin: any noticable error messages?
<POVaddct> sauvin: if you can't log into X, check if the root partition (or /home partition) is full
<sauvin> It wont' accept a wrong pasword, but when I put in the right password, it blinks and then returns to the login screen.
<sauvin> It's not full.
<Sbabli> [ASK]  What's your favorite cd/dvd burning software?
<genii> viden  There are many other logfiles there regarding applications etc. So you can do like: tail/var/log/<logname> to see the last lines of each, may or may not be helpful. The ones I would see first are  faillog, dmesg,lastlog and kern.log
<stefg> !k3b | Sbabli
<ubotu> Sbabli: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<tapio> How do I set the resolition I want? The Screen Resolution tool in gnome doesn't show the best resolution..
<viden> ill look
<anthony_> so nvidia-settings wont work on its own?
<CheesyMonkey> !fixres | tapio
<ubotu> tapio: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> !fixres | tapio
<POVaddct> sauvin: then check the file .xsession-errors in your home dir
<Some_Person> how do i change my password?
<Sbabli> thank you. i try it now
<sauvin> kk... another vc coming right up
<POVaddct> Some_Person: type "passwd" in a terminal
<aricz> Ahhh, anyone remeber what was supposed to be in "Drive Mappings" for C: in Wine ? I managed to mess it up of course..
<sojiro22> ==
<Some_Person> POVaddct: is there a GUI way?
<sauvin> It says "no profile for user 'sauvin' found.
<stefg> aricz: #winehq
<aricz> stefg : danke
<swmiller6> Some_Person: yes
<dyrne> sauvin: other than an xorg setting id sudo adduser real quick and test that its not a local config issue
<Some_Person> swmiller6: what is it?
<swmiller6> the about me
<sauvin> dyrne, if I understand you properly, why am I able to log into a virtual terminal, then?
<viden> no information of use in those
<JRsup1> POVaddct: yeah. 6.06 and 6.10.  I was about to try and install windows for the heck of it to see if it was a Linux/Hardware issue (if I can find my spare key....)
<swmiller6> Some_Person:Menu>System>Preferences>About Me
<dyrne> sauvin: i meant like a gnome or x config issue.
<dyrne> sauvin: one of those pesky .files
<viden> is there anyway to just start ubuntu with step by step ok for each process starting ?
<Shedow> /Join #UUbuntu-br
<Some_Person> can i make me have no password?
<JRsup1> POVaddct: and for some reason the 7.04 disks all give up a disk error when running disk check, but when I take the same disk to my desktop they check out just fine...
<stefg> sauvin: so X (read gdm) starts, but you can't log in to your account. what happens if you add a fresh user for testing and log in as taht?
<Ktron> Having a problem where ubuntu off of the livecd is running at the 640x480, but I've removed all of those modes and init 1 then init 5'd... Any suggestions how/what I need to do?
<swmiller6> Some_Person: yes
<swmiller6> well auto login
<sauvin> stefg, that's an idea... let me try...
<JRsup1> POVaddct: my 6.06 and 6.10 disks check fine on the server by not the 7.04's
<Some_Person> swmiller6: without auto login
<swmiller6> Some_Person: not that I know of
<Some_Person> swmiller6: oh well
<dyrne> Ktron: the lower modes dont matter itll try em in that right to left order i believe. does grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  say vesa?
<genii> viden Not easily. There are some debug-compiled kernels which developers use but i would not know where to point you for that, and not sure it's such a great approach anyhow
<dyrne> Ktron: er left to right
<swmiller6> Some_Person: are you the only user on the machine
<askand> Yay..ubuntu cant install graphicdrivers for my new computer..it dont find my usbwlan..and it cant even play sounds! Great..
<Some_Person> swmiller6: no
<dyrne> askand: i blame the manufacturer ;p
<askand> dyrne: hp?
<sauvin> No joy. DummyPerson who just got added as a user can also log in a virtual terminal but not into X.
<Ktron> dyrne, Nope, i810 I think
<askand> I guess I was just lucky to get a laptop ubuntu works on..
<sauvin> This is a very recent install of Ubuntu. 24 hours, in fact. I think maybe I downloaded one too many packages. And so, when I get home tonight, I'll just re-install it.
<stefg> sauvin: any beryl/compiz/xgl stuff involved?
<sauvin> stefg, no.
<dyrne> Ktron: you have manual on the monitor? or know the model? you can try plugging in the correct vert and horz specs in xorg.conf
<Ktron> dyrne, It's a Dell, I'll google for them
<viden> I am out of options here it seems .. something is shuting down the system at bootup and i have no idea how to find out what
<dyrne> askand: what driver? nvidia should be pretty easy or intel
<sauvin> for what it's worth, folks complaining about their computers not running ubuntu fully, I have an HP laptop with similar problems, and not just in ubuntu. Blame the manufacturers, because no linux (or any other *nix) supports my hardware fully.
<genii> viden You may want to remove the boot option quiet and examine the scroll as it boots
<stefg> sauvin: so gnome has just put in the divorce, it seems.... already fsck'd the drive?
<askand> dyrne: ati :D ofcourse :(
<viden> from the grub menu .. right ?
<genii> viden yes
<Ktron> dyrne, Ack, meeting, be back later, thanks for the suggestion, hopefully that helps
<viden> k
<dyrne> askand: i have no real ati exp sorry
<sauvin> Oh, I seriously doubt the drive is screwed. I think a package I downloaded clobbered something in X.
<dyrne> Ktron: good luck :)
<askand> dyrne: but dont really care about that..thats just annoying that it says I can install this for you!" and then screws up my xorg.conf....I just want some sound
<genii> viden ESC then edit the end of the default kernel it boots, remove the quiet option
<askand> :(
<stefg> sauvin: so what was it?
<sauvin> No damned idea. I may never know, but I strongly suspect Kubuntu package download.
<dyrne> askand: buy a chep 20 dollar nvidia. itll be enought to play most any linux game:)
<Some_Person> so i can't have a blank password in ubuntu?
<stefg> sauvin: try a failsafe session
<hjmills> I think I will try here as it cant count as support but i want to talk to current users, not people trying the devel release
<sauvin> Experience is the best teacher; I didn't know that a default intall from the livecd defaults to gnome but does include KDE, you just have to know where to click to find that option.
<dyrne> Some_Person: you can do autologin but not a blank password at least easily i think
<askand> dyrne: yeah...or Ill keep my completly functioning XP installation :P
<sauvin> failsaife, that sounds cheap, easy and fast... back in a bit.
<sayers> Hello
<SleepingSloth> hello - I've got a problem with a driver (nvidia (installed from a .run)) not working after a reboot - I'm thinking its because the module is not being loaded - how do I get that module to load on startup?
<sayers> I want to record my desktop, what would be a good program to do this for AMD64?
<dyrne> SleepingSloth: dapper or feisty?
<swmiller6> sayers: gtkrecordnydesktoip
<SleepingSloth> dyrne: feisty
<dyrne> sayers: istanbul i think too
<swmiller6> sayers: gtkrecordnydesktop
<sayers> swmiller6, gtk-recordmydesktop
<dyrne> SleepingSloth: i seem to remember an issue with restricted drivers basically almost blacklisting nvidia but i think that was dapper
<swmiller6> sayers: yes thats it
<SleepingSloth> dyrne: I've got x to work more-or-less as I want it after installing the driver, but as soon as I reboot... X crashes
<stefg> SleepingSloth: any particular reason not to use the driver from the repos?
<dyrne> SleepingSloth: linux-restriced-modules i mean
<dyrne> SleepingSloth: are you fully updated?
<gerro> stefg dyrne: if the driver from repos doesn't work then you could try using the -new one but that usually screws up your system and you can't ever use the installer from site which is even newer
<SleepingSloth> stefg: well - to come clean, its not my machine - its a mates, and he'd already installed the driver downloaded from nvidia, and changing to nvidia-glx resulted in an API mismatch
<SleepingSloth> dyrne: yes
<berent> all the iso image files burnt on cd are having root ownership and permissions . will it boot?
<aguaithefreak> anybody?
<berent> i have checked out md5 also. its' perfect
<gerro> SleepingSloth: I tried using k7 kernel with nvidia-glx-new and everything was all screwed up complete dependency hell so I had to reinstall
<dyrne> SleepingSloth: id try a sudo NV*.sh --uninstall and then nvidia-glx again but i dunno. i cant remember the location of the restricted-modules config in /etc
<aguaithefreak> anyonr on feisty now
<aguaithefreak> ?
<gerro> aguaithefreak: most everyone, why?
<stefg> SleepingSloth: it's a conflict between linux-restricted-manager and the nvidia *.sh installer. i'd prefer to uninstall the nvidia-.sh stuff and use the nvidia-glx-new, otherwise X will break at every kernel update
<aguaithefreak> plz tell me the version of kernel image
<SleepingSloth> stefg: I've uninstalled the downloaded driver and moved to nvidia-glx, but that wont work now - because of this API mismatch
<SleepingSloth> derro: complete reinstall you mean>
<berent> all the iso image files burnt on cd are having root ownership and permissions . will it boot? i have checked out md5 also. its' perfect . i am talking about puppy linux
<aguaithefreak> gerro: plz tell me the version on feisty
<ladydoor> aguaithefreak: In a terminal, do uname -a.
<SleepingSloth> stefg: the card is fairly old, and I dont think it is supported by nvidia-glx-new - its a geforce 4 ti 4600
<qrt> Is it possible to install a program when using the live cd?
<reed026> aguaithefreak: think the current kernel is 2.6.2, but don't quote me ;)
<stefg> SleepingSloth: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules linux-restricted-manager nvidia-glx.
<Jack_Sparrow> qrt: yes
<dyrne> qrt: yeah and if you decide to run the installer too the program will be installed to the HD too i think
<aguaithefreak> ladydoor: I m on gutsy Alpha
<SleepingSloth> stefg: let me give that a whirl - brb
<Jack_Sparrow> qrt: But you will lose it when you power down unless you setup persistent mode to a usb or the hard drive
<TopherHunt> Hey, can anyone tell me where I can modify boot settings? Like, how do I disable the 20-second delay that I assume is testing for network boot or whatever.
<qrt> Jack_Sparrow: dyrne: cool, thanks
<ladydoor> aguaithefreak: Ah, and you're asking about a different version. Nevermind, then
<TopherHunt> I want to be able to boot under a minute.
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know what package pyfreeze.py is in, and where I can find it on my system?
<qrt> Jack_Sparrow: Well that's alright I just want access to all my passwords that are locked in a revelation file which I can't open in Windows. I've waited for that more almost 4 weeks now :)
<aguaithefreak> so somebody plz tell me the feisty kernel version
<qrt> aguaithefreak: it's very easy to find if you just google it
<Jack_Sparrow> qrt: what are you trying to install to open a window file?
<endo> I cannot seem to open up utorrent by double clicking on the tray icon anymore, wtf.
<ASDd> CAn someone help me with my ATI card?
<endo> just can't get the window to show up
<ASDd> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> aguaithefreak: cli uname -a
<aguaithefreak> ladydoor: plz let me know yours?
<VSpike> aguaithefreak: 2.6.20-15-generic
<endo> and f-spot froze and I don't now how to kill it
<ladydoor> pianoboy3333: try "apt-file search pyfreeze.py" to find out what package, and "locate pyfreeze.py" to find the file (if it's newly installed, do "sudo updatedb" first).
<endo> just wont close
<reed026> ASDd : can you be more specific?
<viden> I just cant read that screen at bootup .. its way too fast.  whatever is causing my machine to poweroff at bootup is the first item ran from the startup script
<SleepingSloth> stefg: cant find linux-restricted-manager    ?
<ladydoor> aguaithefreak: I don't use the one you're looking for, sorry.
<qrt> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using windows now because linux won't install on my harddrive (I've asked for help on ubuntuforums, linuxquestions, #ubuntu, #debian, no luck) and no program will open the Revelation (gnome program) file.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: use packages.ubuntu.com to search the contents of packages
<aguaithefreak> Jack_Sparrow: Im on gutsy so .....
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how to have an empty/blank/no password on Ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: thanks
<jrib> or apt-file like ladydoor said
<TopherHunt> Does anyone know - is there a config file where you can tweak the boot sequence to disable options and cut down on boot time?
<ASDd>  reed026: I tried to activate restricted drivers and got only a black screen after boot..now Im on vesa..can you help me get my drivers working?
<Jack_Sparrow> aguaithefreak: Ok, good luck..
<aguaithefreak> VSpike: thx
<stefg> SleepingSloth: it's restricted-manager (no linux-)
<MilitantPotato> Hey all
<alexandra> frankin   hfgh
<berent> all the iso image files burnt on cd are having root ownership and permissions(444) . will it boot? i have checked out md5 also. its' perfect . i am talking about puppy linux
<MilitantPotato> what java package do I get to view java in firefox?
<Viaken> I have a user I'm trying to use the Remote Desktop with. I've setup a ssh tunnel, and successfully connected to her machine. However, once the initial view loads, the screen never refreshes.
<Viaken> Anyone have a similar issue?
<alexandra> k
<jrib> MilitantPotato: sun-java6-plugin
<jrib> !java > MilitantPotato (see the private message from ubotu)
<viden> Can anyone please help me . my system is unbootable and i need to work
<MilitantPotato> ty jrib
<s0nix> is it possible to mount 100gb of space (on 2 differents disk) in /home ??
<pianoboy3333> jrib: uggg... not helping.. apt-file can't and it's not on packages.ubuntu.com...
<stefg> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: what is pyfreeze.py?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: ahah...API mismatch again
<Viaken> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Viaken> lol
<pianoboy3333> jrib: it's that program that freezes python packages
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: No one can answer that...  It depends on the program on the cd.. DO you see many files on the iso or just one file.?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: NVIDIA kernel is version 9639, but the X module has version 9631
<viden> When i boot my machine it starts the ubuntu loading screen and then powers off
<stefg> SleepingSloth: how did you uninstall the Nvidia-*,sh thingie ?
<berent> Jack_Sparrow: there are many files
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I must be calling it the wrong thing...
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Then I suggest you try to boot it.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: it's not in ubuntu repos, so maybe try asking #python about it?
<genii> qrt Looking into some fileconverter/reader now
<SleepingSloth> stefg: Nvidia-*.sh --uninstall
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I'm doing that too... the guy there says he's never heard of it.. I think i'm calling it the wrong thing... lol.. crap I really need this
<stefg> SleepingSloth: yeah, taht's the right way...
<berent> Jack_Sparrow: i tried without any error message it silently boots the second device -hard disk
<maxagaz> can I run "sudo fsck /dev/sda2" knowing that /dev/sda2 is htf+ partition ?
<viden> can anyone help me ?
<maxagaz> hfs+
<pianoboy3333> jrib: it "freezes" python scripts so that it bundles the interpreter with them so you can give it to someone who doesn't have python on their system... like py2exe for linux basically
<jrib> !helpme | viden
<ubotu> viden: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MilitantPotato> Whats the keyboard kungfu to open the terminal
<viden> jrib: i have like 10 times ...
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: then it isnt a bootable iso.. at least in the form that it is now.
<berent> Jack_Sparrow: md5sum is perfect
<viden> jib: When i boot my machine it starts the ubuntu loading screen and then powers off
<ladydoor> MilitantPotato: what desktop environment/window manager do you use? Ask the question again including that info. and somebody will help you out :-)
<jrib> viden: then no one atm knows how to help you or has not seen your question.  Best to wait 15-20 minutes and ask again or try other support options
<berent> Jack_Sparrow: but the permissions are 444 . is that a problem?
<jrib> !support > viden (see the private message from ubotu)
<SleepingSloth> stefg: okay - any suggestions as to what to try next?
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: ask the people in puppy linux.. that is what you are tryint to create and install.
<jrib> viden: does it get past grub?
<MilitantPotato> In ubuntu using nautilus, whats the keyboard shortcut to open Terminal?
<MilitantPotato> it is nautilus right?
<berent> Jack_Sparrow: which channel?
<viden> yes ... gets to the graphical ubuntu loading screen goes 1/2 way through the first bubble and then turns off
<Jack_Sparrow> berent: Not Ubuntu...
<MilitantPotato> or is that the name for the directory viewer... :S
<Some_Person> i figured it out how to make blank/no password
<jrib> MilitantPotato: there isn't one by default, but you can set one up in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<stefg> SleepingSloth: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<MilitantPotato> jrib, thanks again
<viden> jrib:  it has to be like the first or second item starting,but i dont know where to look for where the startup script is
<jrib> viden: choose recovery mode at the grub menu and see if that loads ok
<furball> what's linux's equaivalnt of system("cls")?
<mirak> hi
<viden> jrib:  it does not, and it scrolls so fast i cant see where it actually stops
<mirak> is there a better tool to change runlevel services thant the one in Gnome ?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: okay, same error I'm afraid...
<mirak> not all services appears
<drunken-wallaby> hi together. is there a iso of ubuntu 7/04 (feisty) available that includes all bug- and security fixes since this version was released? if so, where can i download such an iso? thx
<Falstius> furball: clear screen?
<jrib> mirak: sysv-rc-conf is nice
<furball> yea
<MilitantPotato> :D
<furball> to clear the teminal
<furball> in c++
<Falstius> furball: 'clear'
<viden> isnt there a file that tells ubuntu what to start in what order ?
<EightEleven> drunken-wallaby: If it exists, then it should be possible to download it from ubuntu.com
<stefg> SleepingSloth: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/91648-nvidia-api-mismatch-feisty.html
<viden> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<viden> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crolle17> how is the package named for svn? there are lot of packages like esvn, websvn, kdesvn ...
<jrib> viden: does a live cd work ok?  The manpage for update-rc.d explains how ubuntu starts stuff up atm
<mirak> jrib: why not all services appears in gnome stuff ?
<viden> yes i am on live cd right now
<jrib> mirak: I don't know
<MilitantPotato> While im here
<ailean> can you read me? im using irssi and don't know if i've reg'd properly
<drunken-wallaby> EightEleven thx, i just looked there and was redirected to the ordinary mirrors where only the released isos from april are available.... i remember that for dapper? minor upgrades 6.06.1 and 2 have been released...
<angelica> how can i enable dhcp on dnsmasq?
<MilitantPotato> has anyone gotten Beryl to work on a 580 core (X1000) ATI card?
<jrib> ailean: yep, and you're identified
<HEP85> ailean: can read you well
<MilitantPotato> In ubuntu*
<marshall> somehow the little ubuntu icon in my main menu changed to the fedora icon... how do i change it back?
<jrib> viden: do you have any theories on why it just stopped working?  Something new you did the last time it was working ok?
<ailean> i have a mobility radeon x1300 and can't get it to work under ubuntu.  something to do with no useable configurations
<jrib> marshall: it might be the icon theme you are using
<crolle17> it's called subversion
<CheesyMonkey> marshall, If you installed an icon theme id delete distributor-logo from ./icons
<MilitantPotato> I'd guess i'd get the same error ailean
<ailean> i tried the reconfigure tool, but it gave a signal 11
<MilitantPotato> :(
<ailean> MilitantPotato: any luck with it?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: still no joy after that fix.... :S
<marshall> ok, thanks CheesyMonkey and jrib
<MilitantPotato> I can't even get desktop effects to work.
<MilitantPotato> I really, really want a 3d desktop
<ailean> MilitantPotato: i can't even get a display
<ailean> MilitantPotato: i'm using a text based irc client now
<viden> jrib: i installed 2-3 things before i rebooted ... daemontools was one, but i dont think it caused the issue, i cant remember the other 2's name.  if i could just launch FF from my original hd and look at the history file i could see
<jrib> MilitantPotato: #ubuntu-effects can help you with that
<ViljasenMatti> MilitantPotato, tried XGL?
<MilitantPotato> jrib, tried that, no luck last time I was in, I'll check back in later today though :)
<MilitantPotato> Vil, no
<ailean> i think my problem is something to do with the unusual native resolution of the screen - 1280 x 800.  Can anyone help?
<MilitantPotato> Does XGL support newer ATI cards?
<jrib> viden: have you mounted the partition that ubuntu is on?
<MilitantPotato> ailean
<ailean> MilitantPotato: the effects room is really what you want
<ViljasenMatti> Mil, I actually don't know, but that way you can use fglrx
<stefg> SleepingSloth: ok, i'm running ot of ideas. a quite brutal mehod would be to 'locate nvidia.ko' delete /all/ of them, then reinstall linux-restricted modules again, to restore the correct nvidia.ko
<ViljasenMatti> !ati
<MilitantPotato> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilitantPotato> make sure you create a backup
<viden> jrib:  yes its /media/disk-1
<ailean> MilitantPotato: ok then what
<MilitantPotato> making a mistake in that file and the GUI won't boot
<MilitantPotato> one second ailean
<ichahi> i'm here i'm here
<ailean> MilitantPotato: it never did boot, so i have nothing to lose :)  it's a fresh install.
<SleepingSloth> stefg: a dpkg-query -l | grep nvidia shows all of the relevant bits with the right variant - ie 9631
<SleepingSloth> stefg: so I'll give your suggestion a go.... its either that or get the liveCD back out....
<stefg> SleepingSloth: but a wrong nvidia.ko gets loaded. Thsi is a leftover from the NVIDIA*.sh install
<jrib> viden: try taking a look at the logs in /media/disk-1/var/log
<ViljasenMatti> MilitantPotato, are you aware that in (at least) feistys beryl packages you don't get one .sh file you'll need?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: locate nvidia.ko returns nothing
<MilitantPotato> Vil, I've not installed beryl
<MilitantPotato> I tried one GUI, but the name escapes me
<ViljasenMatti> compiz
<MilitantPotato> yea.
<DJ-_-> any irc servers on ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> That failed miserably
<stefg> SleepingSloth: sudo updatedb && sudo locate nvidia.ko
<MilitantPotato> ailean: i cant use postbin for some reason
<viden> jrib:  messages and faillog show nothing
<moyer> wow
<MilitantPotato> In this section
<jrib> viden: dmesg?
<moyer> there is a massive amount of people up in here
<mirak> jrib:  sysv-rc-conf is nice
<MilitantPotato> Section "Screen"
<MilitantPotato>  Identifier "Default Screen"
<MilitantPotato> under 24
<moyer> mirak : whats that do?
<jrib> MilitantPotato: use pastebin.ca if http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org isn't working for you
<MilitantPotato> ty jrib
<MilitantPotato> its crashing firefox for some reason
<sauvin> Booting into recovery mode didn't help me identify what could be wrong with X that it wouldn't let me log in, while at the same time I could log into a virtual terminal with zero problem.
<mirak> moyer: it updates runlevel services
<Krisser50> hey
<moyer> mirak : ooo ok cool thanks.
<viden> jrib:  nothing last thing it knew about was starting the network card
<MilitantPotato> ailean: this is my line http://pastebin.ca/626523
<Krisser50> can anyone help me with NXCLIENT on Ubuntu 6.06?
<j65> hola
<MilitantPotato> Also, make sure the refresh rates are within what your monitor can handle if it's CRT
<jrib> viden: I don't know then, not sure how to figure out what's going on
<sauvin> The cool thing is that ubuntu is such a QUICK critter that re-installing isn't going to be a problem. Takes about twenty minutes.
<dk4nno> juanpablo,http://laespiral.org/recetas/1-100/receta38.html
<Krisser50> can anyone help me? i seriously need help :(
<viden> i am going to cry if i have to reload this machine, i just finished getting nagios to work and i have like 100 conf files i dont have the time to redo
<MilitantPotato> installing ubuntu took over an hour :(
<extigy> hey everyone, what is the apt command for updating the distro?
<skunk_> hi
<ViljasenMatti> viden get a backup of /etc
<chamba> who knows where can i get help with Beryl?
<sauvin> MilitantPotato, it took me about twenty minutes, and I was dawdling. YMMV.
<dk4nno> extigy, apt-get ugrade
<martoya> extigy: sudo apt-get update for update the repositories and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<MajorPayne> extigy: "aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<extigy> hey everyone, what is the apt command for updating the distro?
<dk4nno> extigy, apt-get upgrade
<angelica> how can i force to rediscover the network sending new arp requests?
<ViljasenMatti> chamba, let me hear it, i know a little...
<angelica> i messed out with my interfaces and now "arp" returns no data
<jrib> extigy: do you want to upgrade to a new release or just update packages?
<dyrne> extigy: /msg ubotu upgrade
<kupesoft> What's a good <10" ultra-portable laptop/handtop for ubuntu?
<chamba> i installed Beryl, everything looks normal, but doesn't work
<dmglouis> can anyone help? i just installed ubuntu in a dualboot with win2000 and now when i restart it says error loading operating system. i have to use the live cd to do anything. also i can get in the windows only if i use the super grub disk to boot into it but i have no luck with the ubuntu side of it
<jrib> chamba: #ubuntu-effects can help you with that
<chamba> I mean no effects no nothing
<stefg> !beryl | chamba
<ubotu> chamba: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MilitantPotato> chamba:  #ubuntu-effects
<ladydoor> extigy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<viden> what is the command to view the FF profiles ?
<neverblue> anyone know how a shell history works when you have multiple shells open ?
<chamba> thank you, will go to that channel
<viden> profile-manager or something
<ladydoor> extigy: (after an apt-get update, of course)
<txopi> hi all
<jrib> viden: something like, it's a switch to firefox.  'man firefox' will tell you what it is exactly
<apfel> Anyone using ubuntu with Samsung's q30 or q40?
<txopi> i have the typicall ubuntu newby problem
<Meyvn> MilitantPotato: I see you've become quite comfortable in here :)
<txopi> how can i boot windows partition editing grub?
<jrib> extigy: if you're upgrading to a new release, dist-upgrade is discouraged and update-manager is preferred
<jrib> !upgrade > extigy (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> !faq | txopi
<ubotu> txopi: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ViljasenMatti> txopi, ubuntu installer should have taken care of it already
<RoninAwesome> I've got a problem installing ubuntu but I think it's a hardware problem
<txopi> ubotu, i'm not so newbie in linux
<RoninAwesome> in case anyone thinks they might be able to help
<txopi> i have the same as other times
<Kjellviz> hi there, it seems OSS aint working on my comp, ALSA running fine, how can i check for sure and how can i install and enable OSS ?
<pianoboy3333> does anyone here know about changing the color of the font in the terminal in a bash script?
<txopi> root(hd0,6) meakeactive chainloader+1
<maxagaz> I did a "sudo fsck /dev/sda3" on my ext3 root partition, and now when I mount it from live cd, I realize there is no /bin directory, how to repare that ?
<`4aFkA`> i have Jt-c1000 pc camera can i find drivers???
<RoninAwesome> txopi, damn you got a lot of partions on that drive
<txopi> /dev/sda6 has all the contents i want to load
<jrib> pianoboy3333: google for 'bash color codes'
<pianoboy3333> ok
<SleepingSloth> stefg: okay... I removed all of the .ko files, removed linux-restricted-modules, reinstalled linux-restricted-modules again, and still got the same result
<`4aFkA`> i have Jt-c1000 pc camera can i find drivers???
<txopi> RoninAwesome: yes :-D
<dmglouis> hello, i have a weird problem. after installing ubuntu on a dualboot with win2000, every time i restart it says: "error loading operating system". Now, i can't get into ubuntu but i can into windows but only if i use the super grub disk.
<stefg> SleepingSloth: and nvidia-glx ?
<quaal> does anyone know about fsck and if it can cause data loss or if something missing after it is run can be recovered ?
<tehtechman> anyone else have probs with adobe flash hanging up firefox?  any way to remedy that?
<neverblue> anyone know how a shell history works when you have multiple shells open ?
<OldPink> Anyone know how to get Direct Rendering on ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x working?
<jrib> neverblue: what shell?
<neverblue> bash
<viden> jrib:  i think the app that broke things was runit ...
<SleepingSloth> stefg: sorry, my brain has gone to mush
<stefg> SleepingSloth: you might want to investigate with google. That's a quite common error, as i found out
<Newbie_Dude> I installed Google Picasa from Google but now I don't want it -- it's too slow and runs through Wine -- how do I uninstall it? >_<
<W_McL> tehtechman, had similar problems too. i guess it's a problem in flash, so only adobe can do anything about it
<Samy> Hi.
<OldPink> Been working on this for hours now and it's getting fuck off annoying, tried god knows how many 16 page threads packed full of solutions, thousands of reboots, hundreds of X restarts, millions of guides, billions of terminal commands and no change, just a system full of crap that doesn't work.
<neverblue> jrib, you know a thing or two about it, I have a couple of questions
<dmglouis> hi
<Pici> neverblue: It was my impression that bash_history gets written to when you logout.  I'm not 100% sure on that though.
<Samy> How come Ubuntu for AMD64/x86-64 doesn't come with ccNUMA support in there by default?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: everywhere I've looked (and I *have* look at a *lot* of forum posts etc, hasnt helped
<tehtechman> W_McL: i guessed as much... figued id ask anyway. thanks
<Samy> Do you guys provide a package containing a kernel with this configuration?
<neverblue> Pici, I was looking for the ppl who are sure :)
<SleepingSloth> stefg: I've now done the nvidia-glx too, and still got this mismatch....
<Pici> neverblue: okay ;)
<stefg> SleepingSloth: the ubuntu c2c problem (clueless2clueless) :-\
<jrib> neverblue: nah, sorry, only know about some options in zsh regarding it
<swmiller6> Oldpink: you still tring to install
<neverblue> jrib, np :)
<W_McL> tehtechman, sadly adobe doesn't pot much effort into flash for linux. there's not even a 64 bit version yet :(
<Samy> Do you guys provide a package containing a kernel with NUMA support on?
<Newbie_Dude> When I remove a program from my computer through the Synaptic Manager, does it leave little pieces of the program scattered all around my disk -- similar to Windows? >_<
<Samy> Do you guys provide a package containing a kernel with NUMA support on?
<HEP85> W_McL: you can install the 32 bit one using nspluginwrapper
<dmglouis>  can anyone help? i just installed ubuntu in a dualboot with win2000 and now when i restart it says error loading operating system. i have to use the live cd to do anything. also i can get in the windows only if i use the super grub disk to boot into it but i have no luck with the ubuntu side of it
<extigy> Hi guys, how do i install amarok?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: ....?
<W_McL> HEP85, i know
<ladydoor> Newbie_Dude: try using the "purge" option instead of plain remove. It won't remove anything from your home dir, but you can do that yourself.
<Newbie_Dude> extigy: go to add/remove and type amarok in serach :)
<ladydoor> extigy: sudo aptitude remove --purge amarok
<Newbie_Dude> ladydoor: so "purge picasa" ?
<P-K> If I setup the way I want the system while in live cd and then install. Does it install my changes as well?
<jrib> !software > extigy (see the private message from ubotu)
<maxagaz> How to repair a root partition that has lost its /bin directory ?
<viden> !runit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dmglouis> P-K: nope
<dmglouis> P-K: its a fresh start
<jrib> extigy: it's  sudo aptitude install amarok  to install it if you want to use aptitude, but see ubotu's message for other ways
<axisys> there is not suppose to have a inittab file on feisty?
<ladydoor> Newbie_Dude: I suppose. There should be an option along those lines (possible "completely remove") if you right-click the package in synaptic, if I recall...
<Newbie_Dude> ladydoor: thanks :)
<P-K> dmglouis: awwe crap. Ok thanks.
<Samy> Hi. I ask again, where can I get a kernel with NUMA support built-in for AMD64 Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> Newbie_Dude: np
<dmglouis> P-K: np :)
<dmglouis> can anyone help? i just installed ubuntu in a dualboot with win2000 and now when i restart it says error loading operating system. i have to use the live cd to do anything. also i can get in the windows only if i use the super grub disk to boot into it but i have no luck with the ubuntu side of it
<Samy> God damn this channel.
<Samy> :-P
<extigy> it's says aptitude isn't a command?
<familie> how can i start gdesklets when ubuntu starts?
<jrib> axisys: not since the switch to upstart, but what do you want to do?
<ladydoor> extigy: try apt-get then. aptitude is useful to have installed, but it's okay if you don't.
<extigy> how do i install it?
<MilitantPotato> I'm not understanding this java install
<ompaul> Samy, post to the mailing list "sounder"
<viden> jrib:  how would i find and remove runit from my startup scripts ?
<ladydoor> extigy: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<MilitantPotato> it says it won't work with ubuntu amd64, is that true?
<familie> how can i start gdesklets when ubuntu starts?
<Newbie_Dude> I'm uninstalling GAIM -- but it says I must also remove "nautilus-sendto" and "ubuntu-desktop" ... Sounds bad ???!
<jrib> viden: is it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop > Newbie_Dude (see the private message from ubotu)
<extigy> ladydoor: i'll try that
<W_McL> MilitantPotato, what java install?
<jrib> !startup > familie (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> MilitantPotato: sun does not provide a java plugin for amd64
<kibib2> salut tlmd
<Newbie_Dude> jrib: thanks man
<BeNdITo> necesito ayuda para ubuntu
<viden> jrib:  no there is no executable here called runit
<ompaul> !es | BeNdITo
<ubotu> BeNdITo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dmglouis> has anyone had a problem with dual booting?
* ompaul cheers BenC 
<jrattner1> Question: How do I set up a wiki on my webserver?
<viden> jrib: http://smarden.org/runit/
<jrib> viden: maybe you can chroot to /media/disk-1 and use APT to remove it
<viden> jrib:  it was a compiled app
<MilitantPotato> This isn't working: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<stefg> SleepingSloth: there's a package called nvidia-kernel-common as well ... try to apt-get --purge and install that, too.
<jrib> jrattner1: choose a wiki and install the package for it.  For example, python-moinmoin is in the repositories
<familie> HOW CAN I START PROGRAMS WITH MY X-SERVER? startup scripts, come on dudes
<ompaul> jrattner1, start with a terminal and do this >>>> apt-cache search wiki | more <<<< choose one from that list
<jrib> MilitantPotato: it doesn't exist for amd64, sun doesn't provide it
<jrattner1> ompaul, thanks
<familie> you cant tell me you arent familiar with that!
<MilitantPotato> Lovely :)
<jrattner1> jrib thanks
<jrib> familie: ubotu told you already, read your private messages
<MilitantPotato> can I install a 32bit firefox?
<familie> jrib: aw sorry
<W_McL> MilitantPotato, if you use a 64 bit system the java plugin won't work. it's not yet available
<dmglouis> has anyone had a problem with GRUB?
<MilitantPotato> Is there a work-around in some form?
<dmglouis> mine doesn't work
<viden> jrib:  sudo chroot comes back with permission denied
<ompaul> !grub > dmglouis
<jrib> MilitantPotato: the java wiki page should have some links on how to do that.  For me, I just use blackdown java for the plugin (it's old, but it does what I need)
<ViljasenMatti> W_McL, and that, among many other reasons, I'm using 32-bit ubu on 64-bit laptop
<ompaul> dmglouis, check out the message from ubotu
<jrib> viden: you did 'sudo chroot /media/disk-1'?
<viden> yes
<dmglouis> ompaul:thanks man
<quaal> does anyone know about fsck and if it can cause data loss or if something missing after it is run can be recovered ?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: yeah, I've tried that (again) - no joy there either
<MilitantPotato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<angelica> how can i force to rediscover the network sending new arp requests?
<MilitantPotato> !javawiki
<ViljasenMatti> uh, is not sun-java6-jre also available?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javawiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axisys> jrib: i wanted to install daemontools
<jrib> axisys: /etc/event.d takes the place of /etc/inittab .  Let me send you some info on upstart that might help
<jrib> !upstart > axisys (see the private message from ubotu)
<ompaul> quaal, it can, personally in 13 years of using it I have one bad memory, and the disk it turned out was shot anyway
<jrib> axisys: why?
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: what about ia32-sun-java6-bin?
<stefg> SleepingSloth: so it seems that once you used the Nvidia*-sh, your system is hosed when trying to revert to the ubuntu-way
<jrib> ViljasenMatti: yes, it is in multiverse
<SleepingSloth> stefg: yeah, it looks that way...
<axisys> jrib: i want to install djbdns and start it with daemontools
<eichi> is there someone with unichrome graphic driver here?
<MilitantPotato> HEP, dunno man, what about it?
<quaal> ompaul, hmm
<SleepingSloth> stefg: I am now looking at other, more industrial solutions.... I'll let you know how I get on ;/
<quaal> so if I have data missing from a drive i just fsck'd, it is gone forever
<quaal> ompaul, here is my fsck http://pastebin.ca/626480
<ompaul> quaal, pretty much, you could try a program called "the coroners tool kit"
<txopi> i think my grub problem is not with grub, but the boot activation of the partition
<jrib> axisys: I'm not familiar with that, but there are a few packages (including libdjbdns1) that seem to be relevant
<ompaul> quaal, actually it is a set of them
<quaal> ompaul, it mentions removing the ext3 journal, if I rebuild the journal could it possibly come back ?
<txopi> thanks to the people who helped me
<juanpablo> nplug
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: maybe it works better. but you need firefox 32 bit then, or not?
<axisys> jrib: yes
<axisys> jrib: i need that for djbdns to work as well
<MilitantPotato> That's what the wiki says HEP
<MilitantPotato> I'm doing 32bit firefox now
<axisys> jrib: it failed to installed since there is no /etc/inittab
<ompaul> quaal, wait til I see the paste
<axisys> jrib: i tried apt-get install dametools-intaller
<quaal> ompaul, thanks
<jrib> axisys: ah, can you pastebin the output you got?
<axisys> and then ran that
<quaal> gparted says the drive is now ext2
<axisys> jrib: ok .. let me rerun it.. one sec
<quaal> like it got demoted from ext3 to ext2
<Some_Person> Where is Ubuntu wallpaper stored?
<quaal> ompaul, this one *** ext3 journal has been deleted - filesystem is now ext2 only ***
<quaal> Some_Person, can you not go into wallpapers/background and browse to it ?
<jrib> Some_Person: /usr/share/backgrounds/ I believe but you can put your own backgrouns whereever you want
<Some_Person> i know you can
<Some_Person> thank you
<tarzeau> Deep6: MAN! remember: 19:12:34 <Deep6> but now thanks to porn-get I can look like I am hacking scripts  when I am actually getting porn
<PleegWat> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a pocketpc using bluetooth. I can find the device, but I think I need a driver that knows how to talk to it?
<juano__> hello all
<Arso> hey guys, if i burn the ubuntu image to a dvd , will it still work
<Arso> or does it HAVE TO BE on a cd?
<Arso> coz i tried burning twice on two different CDs and i keep getting some weird errors
<Arso> tried dvd decrypter, poweriso and nero :s
<bobgill> I'm trying to play a DVD in Totem but I get "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it." What do I need? I can play DVDs just fine in Xine, VLC, etc.
<Adalpe> whats the best IDE to edit in?
<gejr> is the nxclient supposed to be able to connect to the currently running X session?
<Riaal> How do I search in a "man page"?
<bobgill> (I just want to test Totem)
<Some_Person> oh there are some hidden space wallpapers in there
<jrib> Adalpe: personal prefrence
<juano__> im having trouble with nvidia settings in xorg.conf, i installed the nvidia binary package from nvidia.com, then i can only enter GUI changing nvidia for nv in xorg, how can i restore this to use the nvidia drivers properly ?
<gejr> Riaal: type /
<jrib> bobgill: /
<taime1> how do i install beryl in feisty with nvidia card?
<Riaal> gejr, jrib, cheers
<gerro> did someone just say something to  me?
<jrib> bobgill: oops that was for Riaal :)
<juano__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arso> :( can anyone help me
<gerro> Arso: I will save you!
<Arso> gerro yay
* gerro flops on Arso
<Arso> gerro this always happes ;(
<Arso> whenever i do something important
<Arso> everything stops working
<Arso> :@
<jrib> !dvd > bobgill (see the private message from ubotu)
<viden> jrib
<ompaul> quaal, cd /lost+found
<Sake> Hey guys, I remember when I was installing ubuntu a while ago, there was an option for the desktop or the server setup. Is that still available?
<viden> jrib:  how do i chroot that partition ?
<taime1> are there four packages for beryl? or just three? i thought it was beryl, beryl-manager, emerald, emerald-themes...is that correct?
<viden> it just wont work
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I run a program in a Windows box with RPC/RCP enabled? like psexec.exe does, entering with admin$ or something
<ompaul> quaal, have a look in there
<gerro> Arso: what you mean by "stops working"
<dyrne> Sake: with alternate install cd
<swaj> Sake, it's two different images
<swaj> Sake, just download the one you want
<Arso> gerro let me tell u my problem.
<gerro> Arso: can you give me the model of your computer or its specs if you custom built it
<Arso> sure
<jrib> viden: you are typing 'sudo chroot /media/disk-1'?  what is the output?
<Arso> its custom built yes, but ive been burning for a long time :s
<Arso> it always works fine.
<Arso> intel p43.2
<Arso> intel d101gg
<jrib> !enter | Arso
<ubotu> Arso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sake> swaj: cool, if I want to run an in-house linux box with apache, file shares, etc.. Do I need the server install? it's only gonna be used by 4-5 people, not really for large loads. Should I just stick with the desktop version or really go for the server?
<axisys> jrib: here is the output http://rafb.net/p/TXO8Dd22.html
<quaal> ompaul, the lost+found of the drive or /lost+found ?
<gerro> Arso: so the problem is with burning things?
<viden> jrib:  ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo chroot /media/disk-1/
<viden> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<Sake> I also want to run a virtual machine with windows on it. Is that doable in the server version?
<Arso> yes.
<Arso> burning images. .iso
<Arso> sigh nevermind, i am not even in the right place.
<juano__> im having trouble with nvidia settings in xorg.conf, i installed the nvidia binary package from nvidia.com, then i can only enter GUI changing nvidia for nv in xorg, how can i restore this to use the nvidia drivers properly ?
<gerro> Arso: and its running a type of ubuntu? what version? 7.04?
<Arso> i just wanted to ask
<jrib> viden: interesting... someone had this issue the other day and I never figured out what it was
<Sake> I think ideally I'd like the desktop version without any of the applications installed, is that possible?
<ompaul> quaal, the drives one
<Arso> can i burn the ubuntu cd image on a dvd?
<gerro> Arso: don't matter go ahead
<Arso> i am on windows! trying to burn ubuntu
<gerro> Arso: yes dvd or cd it same thing
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I run a program in a Windows box with RPC/RCP enabled? like psexec.exe does, entering with admin$ or something
<quaal> ompaul, this is the ls of /media/usbdisk/lost+found: #11780099  #13467649  #18513964  #18513965  #23117827  #23117828  #851970  #851985  #851989
<swaj> Sake, either version can actually run the servers you want.  The Server version basically is the desktop version without all the "eye candy"
<gerro> Arso: if you can't get it to burn right try using isorecorder
<bobgill> jrib: I already have all the packages installed that it is instructing.. is it just Gstreamer is unable to playback DVDs?
<Arso> ok, good. coz i bought 3 new cds and the burning failed for all of them
<Arso> i used dvddecrypter, and poweriso, and nero
<Arso> all 3 didnt work
<Arso> lemme try isorecorder then.
<gerro> Arso: yeah don't use those they don't work for burning isos
<ompaul> !burn | Arso
<ubotu> Arso: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<viden> anyone else know .. if i could just chroot to that hdd then i could remove the issue
<jrib> bobgill: it should be able to play dvd's.  You've probably done this, but make sure you close totem and open it again... maybe eject the dvd and put it back in
<swaj> Sake, if you want to run X and stuff, stick with the desktop.  If all you're going to do is server-related stuff and you don't really need anything fancy graphically, go with the server edition
<gerro> Arso: thunder storm here so might have power failure in a bit
<swaj> Sake, either version can run Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc. though
<dyrne> Sake: that is the server install bascially. its a stipped desktop install without the gui. if you install ubuntu-desktop afterwards youre going to get all the apps as its a big metapackage. you can install xserver-xorg and xfonts base and gdm and whatever windowmanger you want though to go minimal
<Arso> wow my cd drive sounds like a ferrari now
<Arso> 999x
<berto-> i am having trouble with atd on a machine with users in an LDAP directory.  the at job submits fine, i can see it in the queue, and when the time comes, the job becomes busy, but never executes.  any ideas?
<ompaul> quaal, so each of those things is a file that it thinks it found - wget your own pastebin and use lynx to read the file you lmight get some clues as to what is what
<gerro> dyrne: how do you remove ubuntu-desktop though?
<bobgill> jrib: nope.. just telling me I need additional plugins :(
<Sake> dyrne: can I uninstall those apps from the desktop version or is it a bad idea (I have the desktop installed right now)
<gerro> dyrne: it just removes the little shortcut link
<kaare_> hmm.. can i ask hardware related questions here ?
<Lacerta> anyone know if there's a working version of r818x wlan driver yet? I'm suffering a system crash usually within minutes after doing some intensive networking. Especially with KTorrent.
<swaj> Sake, if you wanted to, you could.  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg would probably get rid of most of it
<gerro> kaare: what is your question?
<dyrne> gerro: id google for it the short answer is to remove a common dependancy like a lib but id google for a couple packages to remove to clean it up best
<cyberphaz> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<cyberphaz> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<quaal> ompaul, damn
<ompaul> berto-, does it have a shell and whatever it wants - make it a "real"
<cyberphaz> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<kaare_> hmm.. i can't make my x1950 pro card working .. tried everything..
<ompaul> berto-, script
<gerro> dyrne: I had xubuntu but removed it to do icewm and not too sure everything gone and i still want to use thunar and mousepad they quite nice
<dyrne> Sake: you can. being debian based the package management is far less likely to mangle when you mess with base install. it should be fine to remove whatever you want
<jrib> bobgill: you have: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<astroview120mm> # Appears as TONGTYED.
<ompaul> quaal, it is recovery - it is not easy -
<MilitantPotato> kaare
<Sake> cyberphaz: sweet, thanks. Any of these tried and tested?
<kaare_> yes
<Arso> ok, i officially hate samsung dvd burners.
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I run a program in a Windows box with RPC/RCP enabled? like psexec.exe does, entering with admin$ or something
<MilitantPotato> working how?
<Lacerta> !r818x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r818x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> jrib bobgill: and ffmpg gstreamer thing?
<kaare_> hmm... opengl
<Lacerta> !r8180
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r8180 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !msgthebot | Lacerta
<ubotu> Lacerta: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<MilitantPotato> Did you install the unsupported drivers?
<dyrne> gerro: well xfce4 itself is pretty light. you still want the gtk stuff for apps so i think youre fine. we're talking like 20 or 30 MB maybe you could save i think
<ViljasenMatti> Arso, I hate Samsung DVD burners too. I sell those, and I also get them back after a while :/
<kaare_> using mesa right now..
<Arso> no wonder
<Arso> they suck.
<kaare_> yes..
<bobgill> yes I just tried to apt-get install and all of them are already the newest version installed
<Arso> and it was 50 dollars more than other burners
<Arso> i thought its worth it
<jrib> axisys: see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/daemontools-installer/+bug/66615 helps
<ompaul> !burn > Arso  (read the message from the bot)
<gerro> DARKGuy: what are you using for the prompt? is it openssh on cygwin?
<Deep6> tarzeau: you donky
<Deep6> how you been?
<Arso> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DARKGuy> gerro: errrrr no, I have pure Linux on my PC and I need to run a program in a Windows box which has no linux stuff installed, pure Windows on it.
<ompaul> Arso, the bot put that in a pm to you - you don't need to put that in the channel
<Arso> thank you ompaul , but thats not what i am looking for
<Riaal> Anyone remeber how to list "top" so that the max cpu usage is on top?
<Arso> brb restart.
<kaare_> searched google so many times i can't count it anymore.. no one seems to the solution!
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: java-gcj-compat-plugin is working for me on 64 bit firefox, but it's an old java version
<jrib> Riaal: press F
<Riaal> jrib, thanks
<`C> hello all
<MilitantPotato> HEP85: I'm nearly done with 32 bit firefox+flash+java
<MilitantPotato> using 32bit firefox won't bother me much :)
<PleegWat> I'm trying to connect to a iPAQ pocket pc using a bluetooth connection. The dongle is working, and I'm seeing the device if I type "hcitool scan" in the terminal, but I don't seem to be able to connect
<quaal> ompaul, installing lynx
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: well, whatever you wish
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I run a program in a Windows box with RPC/RCP enabled? like psexec.exe does, entering with admin$ or something
<`C> I just got a new laptop and i know ever one can tell me what pos os came on it . an im thinking about putting ubuntu on it
<MilitantPotato> HEP85: I'll give it a go next time I reformat :)
<tarzeau> Deep6: fine, what about you?
<tarzeau> Deep6: still in the us? what you doing? no more debian?
<pilotlg747> excuse me but how can i find a bug in a program if it just starts and stops in a 10th of a second? My chat-client (Pidgin) worked normally at least some minutes ago
<`C> its a amd 64 . should i install the 64 bit os or the 32bt one ?
<ompaul> DARKGuy, consider Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<Jack_Sparrow> `C:  Boot up the live cd and check it out
<jrib> `C: unless you know exactly why you want amd64, you should be using 32bit
<`C> i did , but my wifi card will not work
<ompaul> `C,  32 bit too much pain the other way
<martii> hi
<ompaul> `C,  try it
<martii> I'm looking for advice
<ompaul> `C,  and have backups
<qwelegen> Hello People
<DARKGuy> ompaul: but will that run a command? I don't mean remote desktop RDP... I'm meaning a shell
<Skrypt> I'm having a partition issue. I have 10GB of space that's unallocated. How do I add that to my current linux partition?
<martii> do you guys know any php based forum that is secure and fast?
<ompaul> DARKGuy, no idea,
<martii> unline phpbb
<martii> unlike
<MilitantPotato> skrypt, is it right next to your linux partition?
<`C> of vista hell no why would any one keep that
<rainman> hi, last night  I installed 7.04 so far so good, but the sound card didn't get dedected. any advise?
<Skrypt> MilitantPotato:  yes.
<ViljasenMatti> `C, what wifi card you have? it's likely not 32vs64 issue
<DARKGuy> ompaul: it's ok, thanks for trying to help ^^
<Deep6> tarzeau: I was never an american :D
<linux_user400354> i need help. im trying to print to a network printer being shared by a vista computer from a ubuntu computer.
<Skrypt> In gparted, there's no option to extend partition though.
<MilitantPotato> Gnome Partition Editor *MIGHT* work
<`C> its a ATHEROS
<tamale> Hi everyone, X fails to start from the feisty installer disc (even in safe graphics mode) on my rather new HP core 2 duo laptop
<ViljasenMatti> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> ah
<pilotlg747> rainman: do you use also or oss
<Skrypt> MilitantPotato: gparted = GNOME Partition Editor.
<tarzeau> Deep6: hehe i never knew :) where from?
<MilitantPotato> yea I read that after I typed that :)
<Skrypt> :P
<HEP85> Skrypt: probably you are just missing some file system tools
<MilitantPotato> If you click your linux drive its not letting ya resize?
<quaal> ompaul, i lynx'd my pastebin.. what am i supposed to be looking for ?
<Skrypt> HEP85: what do I need to get?
<`C> Atheros ar5007
<ompaul> quaal, where it trashes files and makes new ones
<dyrne> tamale: pretty common. use alternate install cd
<ViljasenMatti> `C, sure you switched wifi on on your laptop front panel, or something?
<rainman> pilotlg, not sure how to find out?
<kaare_> if you compile your own kernel .. can that have anything to do with your graphic card ? .. if it can be detected by xorg or not ? ..
<HEP85> Skrypt:  I don't know exactly and because you will have to extend your system partition, which you can't do while you have it booted, I suggest using the gparted livecd
<`C> lol
<`C> yes i did like 5 times
<ompaul> quaal, just to / to find the numbers of the blocks you are looking at
<ViljasenMatti> `C, don't tell me... :)
<kaare_> or is it just xorg who's controlling what..
<HEP85> Skrypt: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dyrne> tamale: or of course alt-ctrl-f2 login then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose vesa as your driver
<tamale> dyrne: Darn.  (I would use a much stronger word).  I don't have any spare CDRs with me.. why wouldn't the most widely used disc work? :[
<Skrypt> HEP85: I tried using the Ubuntu LiveCD with it's partition editor.
<dyrne> tamale: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<qwelegen> To resize partition: Boot using Ubuntu Live CD and open GParted from there
<ViljasenMatti> `C, is the output of 'iwconfig' pleasing?
<dyrne> tamale: should be workable in livecd. i dont have much exp with it though
<tamale> dyrne: thanks, i'll try that
<viden> please help me chroot my internal hdd using the live cd
<profanephobia> hey does anyone know if airsnort will work with bcm43xx
<ViljasenMatti> `C, that is, is there any other text than no wireless extensions, or someting
<`C> what ?
<Riaal> I don't get the top aplication, If I want to list MEM usage first, shall I press F then N ? =S
<plich> hello
<HEP85> Skrypt: maybe the package "ext2resize" is missing on the livecd
<`C> its not seeing the card at all . but im running the 64bit os
<analfabeta> i do rm /etc/apache2 -rf and try reinstall the package, but dir apache2 doesnt create and none files... what i do?
<jrib> Riaal: Fn<enter>
<pilotlg747> rainman: just look under system --> settings --> audio if esd is activated (wich should be) then deactivate it
<`C> and even in crapsta it worked like shit
<plich> did someone use a belkin wireless usb adaptor, runing on ndiswrapper ?
<axisys> jrib: let me give that a try
<Riaal> jrib, is it normal for the MEM field to dissapear then?
<`C> okay thanks ever one
<HEP85> Skrypt: well we can guess what is the missing part on the gparted included on the ubuntu livecd and load it from the internet, or take the gparted live cd which has everything needed
<jrib> Riaal: are you pressing captial F?
<plich> did someone use a belkin wireless usb adaptor, runing on ndiswrapper ?
<Riaal> jrib, stupid me, thanks a lot
<profanephobia> no answers?
<osmosis> is there a print to PDF driver?
<jrib> !please > profanephobia (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> osmosis: yeah, cups-pdf
<qwelegen> Anyone know the link for 3D Graphic software Repository?
<jrib> qwelegen: what are you looking for exactly?
<Borin> http://media3.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/graphic/2007/07/17/GR2007071700070.gif
<ViljasenMatti> `C, tried ndiswrapper?
<jrib> !offtopic | Borin
<ubotu> Borin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tamale> dyrne: even vesa didn't work
<tamale> dyrne: what the heck
<jenda> QUIZ :) The Ubuntu Quiz is back! There's an extra special one in about an hour in #ubuntu-trivia. The prize is 5 Ubuntu case badges!
<viden> Can anyone please help me chrooting my internal hdd from the live cd ?
<juano__> hello all, im having trouble with nvidia drivers, i cant seem to install them correctly , i have to change back to nv in xorg.conf to get a GUI
<lipocsi> hey anyone know that search engine where u get a search assistant?
<qwelegen> I need the source.list update?
<jrib> osmosis: make sure you read /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf/README.Debian to know how to use it though
<lipocsi> i know its unrelated but ehh
<dyrne> tamale: does x crash or just a black screen?
<tamale> dyrne: x crashes
<jrib> qwelegen: what do you mean by "3d Graphic software"?
<tamale> dyrne: i'm tryin to read the crash report to see if there is anything useful in here
<juano__> does anyone know how to properly install the nvidia drivers for 7.04 ??
<jrib> linxeh: chacha.com...
<jrib> argh he left
<viden> Can anyone please help me chrooting my internal hdd from the live cd ?
<billy> hello folks, trying to mount the floppy drive, but getting "/dev/fd0 invalid block device" error message! Any pointers? Using Edgy! Thanks
<osmosis> jrib: will do, thanks.
<dyrne> tamale: this an intel or ati or nvidia or what?
<jrib> !nvidia > juano__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<axisys> jrib: unfortunately that did not help http://rafb.net/p/k9xxCx39.html
<tamale> dyrne: ati x1600 pro
<axisys> jrib: this is how my file looks like http://rafb.net/p/UkUSxE82.html
<juano__> jrib: yes ive been there
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item System > Administration > 'System Check' or what is the correct second word?
<dyrne> tamale: im sorry i have little exp with ati. either the open drivers or closed
<juano__> jrib: but im having trouble
<jrib> juano__: are you using system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<Jowi> axisys, I had a similar problem while trying to remove a package recently.
<dyrne> tamale: they are as a rule problematic. nvidia is as a rule flawless for regular use
<tamale> dyrne: are any drivers loaded for the live cd start??
<juano__> jrib: Failed to run /usr/bin/restricted-manager as user root.
<axisys> Jowi: :-(
<juano__> jrib: im getting that when i try to run that
<dyrne> !ati | tamale
<ubotu> tamale: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jowi> axisys, I have a solution (I hope) wait
<jrib> axisys: well you might try just doing 'touch /etc/inittab'.  I would comment on that bug or create a new one too btw
<dyrne> tamale: that might help. you can sudo apt-get install whatever package you need in livecd. sorry not more help
<linxeh> jrib: you what ?
<jrib> linxeh: wrong name, sorry
<linxeh> oh i see
<linxeh> sorry - tab complete after the guy quit :)
<viden> Can anyone please help me chrooting my internal hdd from the live cd ?
<tamale> dyrne: I'm nowhere near having networking or anything like that.. i'm just booting the install disc.. heh
<plich_> :/
<jrib> juano__: what do you get when you do 'gksu restricted-manager' in a terminal?
<dyrne> tamale: hardline or wireless network
<dyrne> ?
<plich_> how to set up network manager to connect with wireless card.?
<juano__> jrib: sec
<juano__> Failed to run restricted-manager as user root.
<juano__> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<LadyNikon> plich_: do you know what drivers your card uses?
<blargman> whats a good amarok equivalent for gnome? or should i just install amarok on gnome :s
<viden> Can anyone please help me chrooting my internal hdd from the live cd ?
<jrib> juano__: is this a default ubuntu desktop setup with no modifications?
<plich_> LadyNikon: I've installed card
<plich_> with ndiswrapper
<plich_> and it's working
<tamale> dyrne: i'm on a hard line
<plich_> but to connect i need to write in terminal
<plich_> dhclient wlan0
<juano__> jrib: yes, i can try to reboot, maybe its cause i started x from console
<jrib> blargman: exaile claims to be it if you want to try it
<tamale> dyrne: you mean to tell me i can install ATI drivers before ever even booting?
<juano__> jrib: brb
<plich_> so I want to doo it with gui..
<jrib> !enter | plich_
<ubotu> plich_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blargman> jrib claims? :D
<LadyNikon> plich_: I never used ndiswrapper sorry
<blargman> i'll try it, amarok is nice tho
<blargman> jrib - u use amarok or neither
<windows-noob> i have a problem - i installed the proprietary nvidia driver and ubuntu display that it is activated but not used - what should i do?
<quaal> ompaul, so if i find something like #i_blocks_hi for inode 2981889 (/motorcyclediaries) is 34319, should be zero.#Clear<y>? yes
<quaal> then it means its gone ?
<jrib> blargman: I stick to mpd and sonata as the frontend
<solveai> I'm running a ssh server. How do I limit which users can login via ssh?
<jrib> blargman: if you want something like amarok you won't like it :)
<solveai> i.e. I want userA to be able to login via ssh; but userB to NOT be able to login via ssh
<plich_> LadyNikon: But U know card is working preety well, but I don't know how to connect from GUI
<ompaul> quaal, yah, unless you got a file system guru handy and they are few and far between
<MilitantPotato> whats the terminal command to close a non responding app?
<tamale> kill
<quaal> ompaul, DAMN
<MilitantPotato> in ubuntu 7.04
<quaal> wtf i thought fsck wasnt supposed to remove stuff
<LadyNikon> plich_: typing in terminal isnt so bad :p .. maybe check a forum to see if there is a way to use it in GUI
<ompaul> quaal, fsck -y is fix stuff
<quaal> i was supposed to hit N there then
<juano__> jrib: ok that fixed
<berto-> i am having trouble with atd on a machine with users in an LDAP directory.  the at job submits fine, i can see it in the queue, and when the time comes, the job becomes busy, but never executes.  any ideas?
<juano__> jrib: that was because i executed startx from TTY1
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: killall does also work
<juano__> jrb: rebooted now its ok
<quaal> ompaul, what is just fsck then
<ompaul> quaal, file system check - tells you how it is doing
<MilitantPotato> killall?
<Jowi> axisys, I can't find the link... If I remember correctly you can install sysvinit or maybe just create an inittab manually...
<plich_> LadyNikon: For me it isn't problem, but this is laptop for my mom, and she is a noobie...
<jrib> solveai: you can use allowuser,denyuser,allowgroup,denygroup in your config.  Try googling for ssh docs with those terms for more info
<juano__> jrib: im having trouble with the nvidia drivers
<blargman> jrib - i'd like something like Urge, to be honest
<blargman> i wonder if its possible to run that in wine hrmm
<ompaul> quaal, if you have problems at that stage you need to work out if you want a bitwise copy of the disk or if you want to back up the files
<plich_> juano__: what card u have ?
<juano__> jrib: it sais NOT IN USE in Restricted drivers
<bullgard4> How to use the program Tracker via Nautilus? I do not understand the section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' in /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz.
<juano__> plich_ nvidia geforce x5500 256 MB
<jrib> juano__: there should be a checkbox to enable it?
<juano__> jrib: yes
<berto-> solveai: also look into /etc/security/access.conf and make sure you have the pam_access.so modue enabled.
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: sudo killall <programname>
<plich_> juano__: you instal nvidia-driver ? or nvidia-legaly-driver
<MilitantPotato> HEP85: Thanks again :)
<MilitantPotato> is there a command to show programs loaded?
<juano__> plich_ i installed the nvidia binary from nvidia.com
<DaTick> Any Samba stars here?  Was working fine but now can't see the Windows domain.  I re-installed Samba with no luck.  Windows machines can see Ubuntu and access shares no problem.  Any ideas?
<plich_> juano__: I know, but there are two diffrent drivers :)
<juano__> plich_  glxgears
<juano__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<juano__> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: ps
<plich_> juano__:  can you send mi yout xorg.conf on my email?
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: or better: ps aux
<juano__> plich_ ill pastebin sec
<bullgard4> DaTick: Start with pinging it.
<juano__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> ps aux did it, what does aux mean?
<anurag_mishra> Is there a application in Linux that can search in my windows network(Guess that is connected by samba) ??? Equivalent windows alternative are ShareScan , etc
<plich_> juano__: you install driver with apt-get ? or you download driver from nvidia ?
<Jowi> axisys, http://fxp0.org.ua/2006/oct/28/upstart-and-daemontools-ubuntu-edgy-eft/ (feisty link is also in there)
<juano__> plich_ download from nvidia
<juano__> plich_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30469/
<DaTick> bullgard4: pings fine and I can access VNC servers via IP address with no problem.  Just can't explore the network
<MilitantPotato> Is there a way to stop ps aux from appending file names to the terminal size?
<juano__> plich_: i should of apt i guess lol
<jrib> solveai: ah, found the page I was looking for: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Restricting_User_Logins.html
<HEP85> MilitantPotato: a = all users, x = not only terminal
<juano__> plich_ if i change Driver nv to nvidia all hell brakes loose
<plich_> juano__: what error U have ?
<crackintosh> is the name of the apache user on ubuntu named '
<MilitantPotato> ah i typed ps /? and it's listing it all
<crackintosh> is the name of the apache user on ubuntu named 'apache' ?
<juano__> plich_: cant start x, sais something really weird though
<crackintosh> i remember seeing it named something else.
<juano__> plich_: it seems to be some sort of conflict
<MajorPayne> crackintosh: apache2, or maybe httpd?
<blargman> Is there anything like Urge/Napster for ubuntu? perhaps something that can be emulated? :s
<Sanctusorium> Hi all, I am having a problem with pidgin.  When I start it up, it loads the buddy list, then closes it.  I tried to run it in the terminal but it does the same thing and I get this: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Sanctusorium> What can I do to fix this?
<stuart-> would wine work for nokia pc suite?
<Some_Person> i have an hp scanjet 3970
<jilly> Hey, does anyone know why this is happening, and what I can do to fix it? http://img473.imageshack.us/img473/2089/screenshotol2.png
<MilitantPotato> I have firestarter loading at boot, is there any way to make it open w/o prompting for the password? Ubuntu 7.04
<Some_Person> and xsane only likes it when i run xsane from sudo/root
<jrib> Sanctusorium: tried renaming ~/.pidgin or whatever it uses?
<juano__> plich_: what should i do ? get rid of this binary package or something ?
<Some_Person> is there anything i can do?
<plich_> juano__: do like this. stop your gdm, (/etc/init.d/gdm stop), change nv to nvidia, and as a user type startx and show what x server print (the line starting by (EE))and tell me what is this :)
<Sanctusorium> jrib: No, how would I do so?
<jrib> solveai: what happens when you do it as a user?
<juano__> plich_ ok sec
<Some_Person> i dont want to do sudo xsane every time i want to scan sometyhing
<jrib> Some_Person: what happens when you do it as a user?
<Some_Person> error
<jrib> Some_Person: pastebin?
<anurag_mishra> jilly: Using Compiz, etc? ( YOur problem is all minimize button etcr gune , right? )
<jrib> Sanctusorium: mv ~/.pidgin ~/.pidgin.backup   but I have not used pidgin so I'm not sure that is what it is called
<plich_> did someone have a wireless card supported by ndiswrapper ?
<jitenshah78> hello
<Some_Person> jrib: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/1620/screenshotdn3.png
<Sake> is a webdav server hard to set up in ubuntu?
<cilkszk> wbiebxi ihvmcniwc hbvtak igaiaoy ajuduxzhyoo leanin xqilqkdsghw bopaceoao aacfbalxja gooeic zaeewau xbedaiu lubawkioufv
<ouimau> atxxtb jmouipaehd yulqiopio nilubh pooeao mieptexc awaueu liupuy wiijgndf dblvxotayhm fuligmadk aueoabo
<ufeizqjj> netpjsmi ighmouagif xdiierehqoa maleaops exidwxei jcerlkj deusellaead ooqibed rqauiuh
<iijgcxpod> fkjheigsc ubgobdjee sfbxoa iihqllihb woteto enmwpalni oujuiqot adzqlyea qxgeqszuym orpedwrka myfxzbxeu ielevij
<ojebqfii> thedyt ikuzuitjob ieunqhz lviadea evuawaj fxoutdeau eovesu eaciaozk padcund
<srdadiuu> kcluqhgoes liarujhesqg uuazauyu prleyllblp woeoujrnuo tayuiewihaf xedhwri kkpvcqqw iyiuzp cpuccwcbqae gfydsicu
<zsvlfpaqm> vhuieueuae menqgkier iatizvu maqrgieqem idingiebuef okrjuohzdbs vxrlaeqh eqykca agpvar
<xgowkrb> jrtfouvj juasxti mtjkuig hgudahoej cegjismj iujpfufuu rkuuvjuoqip efuiote xmaakbckx ioteagbnazh utuvuyavb uabeiymri weoaobuu
<eippylaaouw> ziimae caaexdquoo cqcewjkool afpgkqoj looiar afdrkevogrp omdixhgqj qgrzaxbwbi ibopkl
<ojeihuydmb> luuaopvhf thxpku uwyhpgnvr eixkti rkyoidaem ocfbohiouay zaunyp akieqi egmuucqoal zfvnnevkpi atezami dexasaotn
<ihyzeigx> oeqbozp eogayehypc oobogrpr peikce eompwiahf biuqpps bnizfvquno bxqeepgs rmoobhiohj oazzjizioc tjazpfif
<xydoatoaa> aaafrpoxzp aiglixi ikyiezur fopvxi ieqpdro ooegjazato rpixasj rquzsgdcza yleomuuytoo kgunqouddsr wuwezqio hyucfnuga ehdjcuzpg
<dmedurmjda> kidoxcisy aoikqjjo oafeumjj doheohssewb jxuucekjs eacuuxgagm uayqdux szonbipooaz juueiqtut
<twbhinhuom> guuphipjyxo uifpbuklymk nhijipfz mipgpxqte aphapdyeav ortvood gvsbowxlvec oucrknq rdbkxebuadf xlieso
<uuavxflbvph> skjecsu kormeo wukzfdaol mzxbtibili peuaeal ikaqfioc ivmhuulghee jajvraijsk rbhumm gfxtsdcofas
<dpkifhdoe> nilfane weoinitiv jpehdmjjhka ofakauiyxce sxcaxnjtxe gaemogrhai elazoe udroodrvo legukovs kgoxjs gkmywwu feuwaqagime pwozekcmuk
<kuditmdtiku> fneiguiy ikgzspm nvfiyclbkf oehafolli iiudjgi gxfomfufuf gijeimefxi aabuooehq ctduotio niuqlevkj
<gxdonotjruw> qtkexa pkouaab qpoivsk uipnbopadao ojghdpz eetqmeue ulhqij ooouiwc kczjfa vxehaaxka eioooobv aklgbaod yeibcf
<jiiqadre> oanuaxohy iwkietqatai dmkfeigga uruhoamvxmx ovoekpmdi secrectnqvu elgbwie xouivjn ajairurx
<pegrbuair> uuollmvuep kujobumz argvewnkom xaeglhq ewbjffam dvduavoeitd eoxsuiaep sadisnuligx aoyouuc vtiuklfhequ akiuteckfg mgvwju
<qutvidoenme> ioeakggf izivahlinfh uidzqta ovotevuz udqixczfca uemmytezo eeqkueruigp ipdtyoitzqo ubnuve uowlgf vajffiekeao mpeiaa ecooobli
<unlxhiio> vowxiuol ehgyioofea yvassxkaa ozrmkav wksvwciect ioikip qauaoiburfa wgxoepspueu ljruapho clpfixjn
<zialaeuoa> myxaiwhh asemeniuaun mwcyeis oypesglfxzm uotrrra binaxp otiibcyjk eeqfww gdgxsxx yjealyhoiwu saoouedofoi trisslo ougoqmlr
<bfuiaarbe> aiptjj jhamizicuj maiajoqno ieoass ilqaeoudi yxedhxaat tmnvrlba ouwoguaua hihowpvauq
<xsowhnukf> eqeaittwljh ufgrgeiz zthtad oiiooo icufrmyc iiaqbdsrj xggokope iacxdgseou diiircdkmke euikhtejeiz wbpeflxbigt
<qoohhfelip> joepaavs euixdurfez socueqpzzmt inicrjqofdi vqhuuje ooibuwltrii aevobpjibo eivorcsoue lnptejwuhl voadofso ownuwtii
<xeutmene> eunfugao ziisizg euqoask bfiile cuuaosilzg vwbxcao flyeokuku cexoofycka xgukcarc xoguyoik jbeuig
<asuhaaeyzby> uzpmassir cqmrpyefei aatiobyf mcyyota oaooajihiwn afgiota uytdwvx rqtwovjufo gervadzsc ayeavaf slbieifz icrqkaeauy aoaeialenpe
<mfkiuwgu> ykedeiea eopysipynp bucirri loaoiyuevis uauaao oeemamuo nljeaeeoue zegwuazhamj awfombtxkmg uakospkaa cusxxi kupiqido ftdgaaaoli
<doqmfx> jiijeeut mionwyoex kzmgrevn uejtyf dxqadx oiuunoau motgia wegetwe oudygjoe oeuxota sxavehkutw
<cilkszk> mbeafopyvvi txrfoeiaav baeudewequ ftowoz rtctscg efuoeouu trieiiar osxaxyv aucanaoeu aukftbodo
<eippylaaouw> ewlelj eenamigvrim ibaaoekj mbjqykqbu laiixiil sliexg omodoxk carenl riwbefxeo otvdgrm ulitxmuoi pvoyaija
<xydoatoaa> eaaakhsi cndobxuc jwbxonip dxdeeq ceivamjvioo aooeqfa vsvnsomza djolnsipou qqmmzrpp vaaquond rcjubieju
<dmedurmjda> leaoraodv ewobotvuok otaevmzuqm xckehrvaal fycwxbv ubisit pxdofvsno lihtfa uoeyukq
<twbhinhuom> emsdirrux wjpctxy qvgwlv uvspbsuue cvpjoeao faodgzo oidaie wekukgipi sauqtuu qotnol
<zsvlfpaqm> lkwrkafe ludiruscfua soieixe obsrfzqaic evoiehsi dyosfu utkfbjazbur xxerml gqqapqn zuuacsw
<kuditmdtiku> lnbiwsduo kiayehie mckaopbt owgvmuudiik yktojonja vkcuoeciq dzuowavnvh roohoye bgjilrr zeeaypa
<ihyzeigx> deitig ukevqwoo qbfmur cpzleuwafx hkkphp vuupgx jjxhuxtca vagxjged ioifcinake kumeuaj
<ufeizqjj> yisbgiy ujkiauholl gzkftesmw axioakabi oogkrd aznlwudi ikwmug uiwooze ozuxqapoeth aletehikp uirfot ieaiaeue
<jiiqadre> zkiuie yeouudbuqbv oauteie gasielgoqg eehdpqa zjzjudnls eeiavwui muhcoietno vuabnhuinoh wiosiiguwe uafmbc
<iijgcxpod> yiaxeaxdqo mfupifenjfi xgndzhkuhup wdvueuiasal etnnizvo emqukya jxaaurfe ogmfss awouzkurvp dtbwriiuy joxvxwjfig xzajux
<gxdonotjruw> juulrmmeu iuqauukiwpu aawzvojno pbwlupv wiixsakj lupalheum kxjrok sbyiii zkuamt
<ouimau> tubawgese zhiucvah oouigoco hyjspo weqkpfuynk iminauiug omxcrpup skpyoru irovawyxa gizvfisrli neaeqg
<ojebqfii> ovrqoighrm ezjaoejbwee wnosiaup yojuiddu nubfec suiryur muqxtto aazifu oouoti zsquiu ucubgu aioeaebv
<xeutmene> uifmuetxf ozpalqe kaaavw cniaze igjaep isdixukutuh ciasoi momuuooalor yvtdws kuopiq usadyi toinaph qacjac
<xsowhnukf> xotoioekpqa muschfobsea kriqey hhhvesu ouoaucoe iwxyufs oukpjuupbor kvgmuzo keioaoc uximeo flxphh
<xgowkrb> mubymieal otyjjtleks aoohoiaiu oqjaswvr zglyiibda obiplikcvvo easleday rifejt fizigzvzi jjjdxeqq
<unlxhiio> nqolue udzciem reeyuo ptimwul fuomoaeph abpzoru benopur xusxmuinin heooog nitdrboy qpuafi jpxpvilll nqdesto
<ojeihuydmb> egxasozltte mixiattai hlaeqqlp loiuhm pltnanpji zasmbqpfxlj tkoimdyuao jwdxoktxb vgvneeya yhakmgunwe ojoofaome ldaqeoujw
<zialaeuoa> aknsfbi cysouisei uvoiqudfaju eiijxy vjylvei iookszz nohshh alxyvvmelq iiuijiwdor ltugni oqlieohphv
<asuhaaeyzby> afqreu uouooououyh wforvpg fzlimyrm fujdmwa doaawa xaugrc qouiuy uuoxez ahuhndsck quubiq
<qoohhfelip> eijkluhzi owugoe wtnogtc imxesqacw wgonaae uzfaosfa dridfplbc sqimzamecr dqjeezfua niwizu
<bfuiaarbe> uogiujwor yihwcrejuju mafeau aieuhaf apoeakatacy oliqieugi sbkazhkxag orennbbx iyjlwig uayehnaea
<uuavxflbvph> gnayeqratt obapou aiaosoetkue zjnotuuowg dqatioayi xvtwhiedee ekmajiiod muwmuxaa fstniw
<dpkifhdoe> eloksuhom wqeeesi edguixv reoqivmlf hunwjwajukt mvzhtdtuqh quxvyr muorneawvba hafxpqupn wmniauiho uanidnike rzcbpakz
<pegrbuair> nlutod oabinole eqlnlhii slisuovwg aomueuijua liijoe uohjjsot pqymxvvlzao ujuqlogc vpciqwntauu ousuoaiq
<mfkiuwgu> arevquhcpd ybsfqcqismi iooatiisfj ildrcezya zauciominzh acpvatrkpo udeacedq flsexedmau fgelieoiv ioueiysgeoe kfoijurjo imaore
<qutvidoenme> ostkoapjdi ztuziookl pijhbsta dagsig oufqeoi otdqmibo lnzzxhdoo siulaiuu omgdzojocz vtzgjtqz knseilqiuw
<srdadiuu> esyakwv sngyepfyyp vzvyjcj jaobvc iwxqou eyfvaouelao mgsabuaocv kbyiuerj woouxto udogwlkbrx
<aodeyvvvnr> ooreifd mpiujuobud udamoommjui aaosaeeci aeiiptrjan natpuc amtnseecotk unxseo aeqlueve
<doqmfx> euekoysgjk iivzfv kqziug ennziumheqm pinibydx aotduazs ovootffuif spoubukle wsamude woaooaii eygpfupa sjaezdaw
<zeyuxde> xpmoisrz azoikdmounj uojiequsbit intpew eeuihum ksujjfeeujx ovdbexnifje tvzpxruaza owupefvajo ocshwnuf
<idofel> leaiiauaxe ooudlw xpahmeh yaeqfun iuioai atywxnodsn ejvfifify uasqmausqyh acrkbvlr
<zsvlfpaqm> kolhoem kgeduoo vkybnekraai cguwmloco quqceci eekbenbx queufgc eygzadevd jomoybt
<ihyzeigx> gjcjeo iecaipeiex gfvudyi oooiswfexi hjlrciu oulbua pdszur dioqoutxce aofddbonum dushvovpoo paueic ozzieeb hozejgfdn
<ufeizqjj> xlmmyjm aiitemsqyl owpiorrv cuinqjyjbuu oiausk juxikcuzrjy evqyvrui uaueavu utfoqpk xiugajeyauw
<eippylaaouw> ufouaa sicaaeb raropvzau liqtuwifn puukuz aavvleoo myeiplx jmvhonjigzj ouvxfzqg
<ojeihuydmb> deridtm vwuacaip xuougbqgd uafoavo usaajzm mifwcpe oieatbtnkit iuvjqwz ukytoewyope yazcqami pccait brkcbiolxhb quamjthka
<dmedurmjda> fliizvf hwaiuseqz qeaeoavhka oslkfe oasoka xausqo iiuuzpdofus cdeuvaa ayfgznfi lozdiwju asxjoyqjai biewvh
<twbhinhuom> auhfzk wfjyaeg iipcoroeaei elaakq zmyktydicr izjegmojiu awjdgsuiag vuylwj mguouuhn mmnucj mkvpobl
<cilkszk> euknvxjn oviunaso uveuezpsj oaeplp uwtzaiuiuny vaeabwoiq ulvaueo ieaukooobx iomawxbetot hmeiueli
<qutvidoenme> omueoyievja lgueiir hbuxeye iovvdhioegu agkeuz wqqpiafelhx ttizucjkavw hoiyewg ikhpvvbolju xeiphuuo ifxuei
<srdadiuu> inguqoufab iieiynmmba nlmickv froaelseui ulaozoa twxmteljld opaniclvixu teeghzcjvc wurfig lqevtov uqvitnpi esarhyy piooakaifo
<iijgcxpod> kxdjoxyspao czsmtluoi euchiywe ihizscdmici poepal lazeafmhzmp yaaiyhf pgrpabeuemt zoeoagbuif farueecazq svjejydefa ojwrmbv aakioheuie
<gxdonotjruw> imesizl vkavipoiwp iodfuse dxebzii ronuoeuu eetdveu ufteenucui iarenuleku geanuc cfovuxunn
<ouimau> auimxudyan sglmnz qdnvusmlgu igxtheoieg alleuwo ivqaaueoc amujeplfcu qooukeojxn koaumedxsxi gulfkuvw wceusu
<ojebqfii> uaqjlfb kdwikjiya ikpjedlcv inipqqsanag qrexwx upiiyolil toexligda pougzzzuxih oflnofvkuag yfujcqi rhavgcebsea
<xeutmene> hsveey hrhwjeieo xytmguuyupy nrwrbrcl uugrriip ofaloufae pjztdilvxu eqwsok omneusobl bzbseoeeqii iuaiefvef umuceapia
<uuavxflbvph> uheohtbddy tufywkouqka iyesuuqauej kyeerhtyaio aelmipufee ieixewpoiig fwzjcok venxtad iucjflz
<dpkifhdoe> rbssgaaghz uozxuuqpuqr acuntao olcflehqfcl jnhkzoui ufeocqnytx euepfezeoi uaybdn dqblmou cqifuosoeh gdbodiikyjz paiaase
<jiiqadre> bequnb uqixpttsne ugazhotmka dirueaprlh cfeygicx biiecoaeac odacirxouje eaylaesiwfy lddradvynu zumenxihu emefogue tiijbjjpa iutxwcs
<xydoatoaa> heaeuldyabu hbnzbawqdau flbeedg kzyzuj jlkiubcqh isuhcoeney okepqioiuea mupebczb iaaupr imijogknixv eomjoyaoxa
<kuditmdtiku> sspicyjee oyppeh buitohje otaeoxio uixilkai ddduomzse endjbacean zaueumciuu miscqcy
<xsowhnukf> rgcrgie vahavazu mceejtjiu oziouunoaa uoreousuqn zfrutu silsukepu snhpuwiju smwosoefnf bwuokuo eamzwibotgz
<asuhaaeyzby> jgiquv hicucul lozezduuji ijguihqk bqabezm wimyiuuk umdpxiua mzeelssesi kdarzapa uiwyuoo ooeiiwmoxiv
<bfuiaarbe> utcppmayhde uoeoeijufi rinder ucehule woegpb srnpaue aohuxtxoi iuihwgogfgv amtoqeieuq pruzwohal ioiekoee rhunbwrdik
<mfkiuwgu> iumaikmx aaibeyivv cuyucu opujcanu rwfnaoexa nnumsaxvv eoiydt xkdigp vhhfezf
<qoohhfelip> ejdnff wonzioikup ewroicgluxy oceaeiv eukmqiaizwu ijavysioo npmavh ebeiuedrua ektwar hdeday
<xgowkrb> rqvbbavay opfqjdloi ovmeauax ejqjisikv vljternepef zcvesubuar znofriev eazgjzuz uuemlu pqoedeene pqnaer ommoyb
<aodeyvvvnr> umeyzciisk lhhewvcyuk oaooiiikkra aztagtrqho vyznnbmv rieuoknfp iaiazm urmvle doqstsebf fceenqacueu
<pegrbuair> gbvsbsupy stdfiuebh mumyocvpxe elnuze aufidnzvrt oieknocuwxn ujzkezemo ziubkispsi eguileoz
<unlxhiio> fxnexlulyy iivinubenge ajialnq aaqyiqrbey aeheuogeltd wefpmogviul shpihguu rliheqqi buruxr adhheuiu saiowoltc zzajukiiodo
<zialaeuoa> zoheuyu eryyli oeaurwwas zkcxou meaplaji iivinavup riubfoousq ryoiauiiuar ucpruulomu
<doqmfx> nviaqmbf inygpaze ofnrnlxuia bjmwhl suyuzwvip uatajtuange ytuaxgw ceronos wblciinioo naplvua uuatulrobc iqtlnlb
<zeyuxde> cuevud baqpjyemkgy wllanq irgcpu gveqnpxpa ycffybxis ngejiluww oofywiytoe hxetexnjuln brgiikuugsv ngcphtletwb
<cilkszk> sdcjysoa iujjowrjii vbyiagyurzi ezyluijpmt zhlzsi oiqjgq hwpiykaktzn uepini uooraepdzyi uaenmnaqnmo ifbpzuei
<idofel> luehseeuq hbhongizzee cqcjtoi odlulie ykodahm uziaoouk vaifctjihi jeezirxy ffiowivpwm xauozilc zrepsai hanuhguoie nimzttboimu
<iijgcxpod> hpglqelk tbpvyajoea pjsodvuuu aiisvbkewr innuvs ospjnuox roosfaizeau mbeoebelato acfdln
<ouimau> gaaajnxq ieqaqsvaji auaonq duuxvagoz eszqoavuhu lqvuoecqyck fveyulescuv czzihgcviut eqokddii kuplsmefg uisanougw
<ojebqfii> duuuyuqxul omuoahucj rdgoqtia jueduibko eoijaoey vihirreeuzr cozboiufo uaquct ogalqaub ireiouu wbroaxmxwu
<zsvlfpaqm> mckofbfi oiilgp jmapoeeukx utbeiukexok itqkeauev upbusioir oyjaerokn cyoqejsut jakcjupi oucisezw uqsoofv lzbouecwq yowpyx
<qutvidoenme> oorhiezef lflods oafqhvmava zyyghe dyaaavdzcru weesyoao uzoxktcoir xddmwuucsz enpdsujipf bqlnwi uadmypuqur
<srdadiuu> pnejfaaoi rqifpbgogi apbhapao iinioje eiqqiiuee oginlukdko rseutyheio aelloa ucmjwd eiajabaiiql
<ihyzeigx> ohoytjzgoo pnhultpbfij xadqazoxpwb bladuk vacqcesbmsu gaourfjbts eouqxoydfuo ucteat nqagevtgpw
<ufeizqjj> iyroieoy qnuiidi iiuupo draeysgeko klaois muhouj njkbycmo rbaobsyeu woaitbbpn osvelte reooarei ygkgkkaeu pyigvqojxe
<jiiqadre> oexmiuiaf awfhaepyw fjnekkrerw gzeinezoiu mpyzaaoxina awekfv ueeotb ouvidvfoc tizuiaegk jdbaeuux edsoisukgc
<asuhaaeyzby> teujuap asyovij msgoxvweu emapea ulziifj vsthwtote uuevovemnip lekdllbe iuaoqgqwyl mafjalu zegpceiwtsi
<uuavxflbvph> qjlfzdeetiy kltods dayadeeuo geppwihxexh faozoo ycbfonu ofmuurax ibuiefuouko uregah
<dpkifhdoe> enomee ewrcgd liveouevhlu idlowweeefj uiidoi yabwem utcsmr rgopsk ismcaaq ifehjiqi feiaos
<gxdonotjruw> quoune uukcgu exiotzveiel malcufuueeq byaska luzqijhpx apaauutubn teiqllayoyn eaegmovh rxdcefu isouiob
<qoqbuslqdus> qqzeciffa eyoijlitfai orxxeawhiw iigupee aqxwilepze jsadry izqrgen ssavaf osbylcjtmai tblqaewago suokuesmip ojoufvjugm igfeojlu
<xeutmene> xuaiphqee aunsqrfx kunexeey acinduo lziiadidut xzvareo aajntz zfhgii mlnapxgoo gtudsokercf exanoxfsq
<pegrbuair> uoxeseehdia esmnnd eemmoog kauieeddm wlaehpe pacgzeia kqrbiehadr aquswip iiouvhjee oauphexdho
<xgowkrb> iiybuiep filklueiu gmfiiypsuia uhyhok aboehemeazi ewjeeiwns utkoqcrsyjn eoeekea xeauaoyfddh
<unlxhiio> eieimfolax ysepehf joectweu lauhoudnc aeaggzigy vatxqaaootf iojkgymo ruubjehzfis eepvietu azumuxvixt zlusicuiuk uepjrihevd dcjsoodugya
<ojeihuydmb> dgtuerw aiycjd zmuiawyle aioiwo iiibjz yznlxiia hmsnatundqi tgsxdelouh tvihloaealr
<zialaeuoa> gzyvfiwti tnsooiuxe bysarjiax xsuaaqeuir ocouqz qagfulu rwpovca vsmrauidovm ejhaacyah iraohllroh brofzm
<bfuiaarbe> axuyyuih iihbyoypt obbdaaybyaa tbxeootoafm hecweumuhko eyooau kphcheaem eqyfke reoual iyurus
<xsowhnukf> uoeefezcn yeonil aowoxfazd oesmeiiikbn asenga jxepvvoo itivvue yxtleqv aooljvopufg zauiqsdbu
<mfkiuwgu> eeepboblq cskbxuaaxys dxsiaijia sdvprriigh mcckpjxmaay rrziltn wuooeb ueegdeqkiew sopdbqsyo adaupju
<xydoatoaa> bmxhdrbe wqcjomereu xajivy jvuuysbjajn puumwt pxieyxasjro ogzzekdpupl peasermoia pzrsui zvekzu emuvluov pmfeyhro
<dmedurmjda> uxzhaea uhunio wmiopaoiz qumfncoruu uudugxuo suydmtd ioaywe igeapeq qnreuancoay
<twbhinhuom> cwirvjljvq jvuvugoo oiwclnyu eeakiu ijdwzi moxuzg vlsoulmamzu mwozpg hiiuvauwe aupwjgjo dinmyfoqeo rdrawjoo iugzuwbi
<qoohhfelip> neyysfetuvx igxeaxwvke iiudnyyeuau woigfuiai fpoxwhq dguwpaiuyrh iygazeduea ipjaeamui atxaimgox uaoymokpi xwgxolugaxo elcuqoyimj rkqpoih
<kuditmdtiku> bozjaoryz sbeepaoo uqakgpaincg sspoij ltquobqlaee jcrguro mvufilia zamphqcua pndicegh hokorsf giewblsb ewauveuuc udibar
<aodeyvvvnr> oeuhnjaerf pvapuqgisuo upjneeuiudc tyiuxywkfei nbitcpw ydkuxoexas eipdvqcujd owcaiel eidpiefyop dhvdfvzyf oatcpebtg vmaouduu
<jqmyyj> rtuhuqnwiot uubxgvesqu iduntsuatoc exbviroff hijxgu hwugruro ygoqderevey czodilekg xhvhuvhhoi rcshvinz ylllicmmene
<roioazuxupa> uarseei lgkkal aspxeoawb zkiolpbb zbugigihaq jxucoenwafz eumhmdijoim aeskiseyiyn osrfqk uyezru adomike
<xvauioi> uolciuikhww mnwmhehyw eozkvdtxuu ixituu wuiupei kecooe asmzuk eqjghyis iwtmbueooxa lwcuoh vgiaau ifyebddc
<nownpeu> zxdzojwivu dezkpiifa jyruqz aajmee ndkxss kkaypxee cavezxelu pbfeagaueu slpjaf qgemhfi udrzsq duqhojws csnmofmu
<vwvzeohuelo> wdopoa caaazwie puufziphid ugtgneatn eyupbj klsbadiuma aaaualim zwrajhjs zemijgi iygoeufpzuf orgxhte jiulndaeaic
<ovaiheh> iavxlysj xfvlhip exueziaple zseiibpeoz mwuvyf amoaarywb jgxsso puecgeowcn maeetalcci iiiafa qqusnifclo folwya
<eippylaaouw> auanopng nxvicemvo tequfpvoiw erqeltf olvvjudibef vcodgslwwi hfwvduaie uumhsg tufmidkfjey tlsoiuk ykgogxuz
<vacuaxmds> riouqpi ioooatc giqaaunhio pjdocoyeoa zxvepagcgh tonhmaduuai mzsqvux iizihqiymur msrhewjliqi rkieltuakt oafaoraeiez ugaencoaz lfikfcr
<xjkoaaqr> euiehpeue kwdkcfsduw oengeaysosl uriwuy eibiooh eebyiuuigou oapuauo dctejohahoo raiaysm ruovone uysrafeebub fafsueuoa
<aenzos> suurupqweuq ukuuib ahooxpq utjdiip pjwfyi ennioobtwjs xnbopuuikb bkomblp ukutao xhpdiiot ccurdb mgseod ksvoas
<jfthaa> vzemuef gyzbkav nugauj lpuvbkaccau cloidm nxagmwea wrvufsxugoy vodnobdz weuuaz airaxseuug
<nobdcuoilu> aapave ajeakspsmg ktxufa penaokaag sgzpgiuuthl eponex juyuspa ocgvunip jncjbxovo jebikezhmua duuoyspasw
<exiqujgidfe> ieqteve xpiedgcq eqlxkwevuei vdjoura epluuhfa dcroewjoo woufouode ognapoinrln onirbkhoyie jjeijvrio
<ewkzya> eqaeuh gnuaayaatj vzphmlyivei ewyoidnr uarikeaqioj xawapsk obsewodm hurolo ntahquude suozyvez qtonid aaiadej
<uduoiqupzug> bxsaebeuomy xeqbmppop uaueewlnbc kfaazvxh sovodaoxrd laleyu dfavdfhuyuo eweaciy bkricnsdaj aptjktd cwamyide igdtkbo
<ahraaoazvm> hysxttvaxq uyexxtozfq edvjiuyw ougyapwo aveokbq evaaib locisea mifvwcppb nizvgwavdg nwoafc kqbaepyz ykjioimq uulpoaya
<okebwi> paiioi ilcjiwi tofcizvon ifunoqbce zucuea gjfrulaf ecaouocaon yskxae suaanbkvwa aajrad
<vivawarzydh> oiulmjumu eurcgsefnhe xrfeeaeku jgoyxfuuebg iviagtgr ounqigurzyu uuexaavh yoasfcn icihaj
<ucpsoa> oeejpaandee svlugqyuk meomdrkfr weeduk loruxtj jiyqalu iuruappd praacntfdrr fvvosoduve udsohxxdj azufrlixy aageuraasua dfiqpu
<doqmfx> pchgfvid iisudk ikagpdw autcqazaq inpaes xbineox ioahhm raigoiiyc sotkdonkef vcunqkay hlrajfeaan yoeisvel
<zeyuxde> hdgmtqna hiochjr ifiphkooqqp ngudsadae yipkizetkra ealsixey yrxgeiuiofi nswljomiphu aeiidroa
<idofel> expiuhu eeohel ezohorgeo wbzjusomo pqfisrtw xdaqqowph svcswiouike pdwaok uainiaavch ppixuii dndhiainlr dpizfxxmeg
<cilkszk> etrixuliyaa pfqoved ddipbqnuly dydtkauaoz daakai tudiaxbjb fihuecvkyx kveaoaiqic ogjmqexoi apdsauua ufiewwarben eiadiueaini qrpidtxii
<iijgcxpod> jcqdkwlb bdzqojjosrh aavedzp bsaszfxo vuyrik kpvemyszua xqyeoiqazo hajczeaafqa ceiiei jdihkakpte nuwark lwanypgso
<ouimau> yfbibrobt ehdepwdctt dwiayahaupe kiuoofk ocgfsmby tddbokeaymo eseebpwtea kvvyixr ulrietcnkq fotsjomkniy xsairizlll
<ojebqfii> idtggeeei aeytgcux njaaeoyub aieiihxn araiou cbroxeaqm niiikoafa kvrapti puefmcxru imuzamk kzoneee
<ufeizqjj> fbedbo tjdtgliu ceihko ncmaiefzaj lfzoieongwc ogzawh oeaili ogdefuqoiw lwierr uumevtczo uqkplkefei jyvvieoz weactocfaie
<ihyzeigx> oayurlnoo aeaxvbnz mprpgxbsgiq vjihowao ziolac irahfnsecu hwrzuekos idbjiihb kutfmyulig ovcvodyriaq atujej
<eippylaaouw> qdaiiw miatemujab vtcbqlri gvbuejzga zexwpbm igksin abiznaudqo enaedi jcsbuorfoe
<xydoatoaa> ymifkbe oelgace oouegnz ieioeipue aaqaauq qqsuaoce auogotbuqzh enkadeka uldjvuafe fpaier
<dmedurmjda> baivbuyu acipamq eyuecie mvpuloi ukcmoh hunadenoo pabubexxp ramddu lmtyzbe leahdw mqtggfbte
<twbhinhuom> vnylrao iawoseliok rwbmteequ nyzeeawcmaa uxrhehfhvk ecthfekzho jgzrgee vrbayfd yzavga qfwoxg hiekvrebai gatzvirckcb
<gxdonotjruw> zokofau lnnesu dobede atvpceaooni eicxibb cixyeoaenp hvohoi wiathitr zauitniona ieuvngefbg ouazuheo isoqfvg
<qoqbuslqdus> epaeyevn stmzii igewxbeg ioikekroaet qysacauqiob gdrmuc deesqk xunaodisau poiegrwbju xmkauprjtm
<xgowkrb> azqiotaowcf gaeetno rixdaimie tayntrraigv eheimbap lhrqexnpbb fgeesexilku aeoujtqfdih euyazljk edexetyo aiuhttoifoo exsnftfhr lwfznoquuu
<ojeihuydmb> gqmesbeieip tcfycuejnuo jaibvrw eoiojyfos boidguuwb moiacwsvfnx aneilma zmesuafirm eahiaitcc nkjaao
<zsvlfpaqm> qaiuzpubng romxaqs lveoiihnoe isgifo uuaiaomqua ooihcos ugaheua vajfrpex obaaalea keoiaarau ezaejaa ignbcoq
<kuditmdtiku> auezlo jacngzokk lusurl ssiemuelg exgouoiu ocxaakoyue ivhweau akoiya pliwuhpa
<jiiqadre> xtbjcp uwdmaaet rpkuphzaa oyevzc aubdaupba gqjefcv ryuodmai uhftxm dadtyuz
<asuhaaeyzby> dehiryir qtwaefe wioqxbae irgoafeozb ebfdigiowb hoqhee jiwnnqzott rcixyocae bxilfano
<qoohhfelip> coylzqa vgznenkaio tnnbavp imijkj gzlknky tlddzyi fivhyp jdtfzofg wlqspuy vuomsept iohsedov ylopfkoim ifqirktrr
<qutvidoenme> kasiuyoo eutcsdg xcktyeslg dolrocsytsd utuswiuoq faaeydrpr idnhiun akixqja tdooege ijzijmdsap eozwiutq yaejfasrz
<srdadiuu> ytthlkbbv bjietxukuww raduio ytqazf hvikisxgo terfyyewo wamgje jhdfevo cpezhl oxcxouvlua
<uuavxflbvph> wuqday wpalsl recwboo ituoncneaay orkaolug npuzdvwat eplgugot deifqakipo iuakuoseos ilouluup cejoicjhan istnyosno onigofkd
<dpkifhdoe> dycaoybejd auxeauvkqp pazuaoqjaal iaauxio eewugioeaza recuoe amgaomu eiereiob rquubuu xumwidanao eqmugge isifmuea wznhsiii
<xeutmene> aoajrey jsfetoslg ooscyju oovheduwi iuwzuyapxk gheiodeqdok ipqiadnoc aeonwmrsnit pmtzofza czeaobqdrai nnmnipj mdgugveuiq goowyevj
<pegrbuair> exahij ulaenneo tmvmixedo tkiaandare oxoahajap oibzdy hjcxgr pzadslkw fvzemjtzj
<bfuiaarbe> cnabifezeou ysgeqepnn clixynae oziiae iujueejl uguanezib mayhelepx oseequhv bdkkpskxt xgmacaual aoearadoty uiegzkw cuohza
<xsowhnukf> celzujuq zdahabo gidqhi paiotjzagf xiiaomquje aouufa lboveyvwsxn koiezedho qiexaibe otuuaah
<unlxhiio> cbecauu iuyeauytmer qjsoqeitnxi oqnaaf audxzisy hyettqaei mdiyauretl ohtysmqpwe bahviojn plyocm
<zialaeuoa> umoheer iskapco iukxuera udieouayd kwwthrfnkya ieiruqhzefj tghkoaen qhiiooeu fxafpoyd aoltwaudf iemjeiduuqa vngcxjagkg ifptbcod
<mfkiuwgu> ifkvhudxmi uxnwixeeh vweurkaouai kmfkrxo qiogcelerc pqedcifdu qaovdhk aeyjuqjex bmrilpvex
<jqmyyj> lulzwlcizv nykejgnd dokiltyut appxecxix smcouterta amhklxua ebpepnn saniwqa deagexpus
<roioazuxupa> eebkiqniq ecieqrfeo rbjuikoqai oiaocgavdxk aunnzga egvwpircfkg eomejsebdt tvuhzcpcmr aesoat obonamoau aibugaibz ivqyxibu gouguhubicz
<aodeyvvvnr> ayxiat elcemur adaoivo gckqznj liuntbzlyhd vuaiiufpuul ievflideqg vaejpmvwez gkammokr
<xvauioi> bpioeiqq tbhwmgp omaicaias afuwcr wkveayeizwv iamnxeaaea eozeymi bhohzauh xoezbo lruhoaaarhu cbeaqequef xiogoqwucs
<nownpeu> sowixeofid ztvkqcfimi ainudkzi ihuhioy awvoaoz nuonesrjew odjvaxaecao oixarb vauouu enhqbaeytl eegkvouohz iexuqjau
<vacuaxmds> dzulozkud iitweqhgir bnkvibu oiltaioid aokznwo nduuxi ngeoru eadbmylov kiyeleyuefe eosiez jeobzlrkli zabisqw
<vwvzeohuelo> owbuji siyoio upoudsggi hdxofb ouamimdrosx vzhgszxzui idzmiq duiuuidml lzmziqi pzeetoa nsukun uezhca owckepeuyl
<ovaiheh> ighgli tymnpihpf eimezgalsme ooesmkxu vefcbfgaua sadtfzmw eufgonpq abgbghtg oucwtuw eeuceiqxfep
<exiqujgidfe> vrwunbr dwjqbs oeaaudi itdeovha pyuoue ckjpxrmptsj iyrhpojussk gibadu bayaktuusyu xjucotecv sjudrav ezeqve
<ewkzya> ieftumc hoemuma ekzhrumqade eoeddjawww ctyqpzukkql zsieuekrue iooewiii pxufelclez keoqhtbahx
<uduoiqupzug> ofpgeez uizioyl iofdzudae riudwc toitoee bdpyxu taxiiyx aavityqqoc fezaveaotae tidosu
<okebwi> dpivifakmu eouohvsf ckkfbsk eoyeosk ivocxim eaobwil iruettuyo noclktso naoycobqf
<xjkoaaqr> slbicuo usguqaoygyo uewndiqijo synjvuuo sndarfsuiha xijuuiea leqeaieb euoghpiipcc kfkohvj itfiyf
<aenzos> akpmyo ibhesue ynooaxlzue eezkjjrdqo aoettdocxp bulpoc ueryqoh lsreekvg foasddups yyhriiuhz eqyvvkp
<nobdcuoilu> ijkwkweoee sumdeiq ctmeoio boperdqveo rzoitvtbfh bqvfvhj soictaeuzt ootkeps jzaeevtii
<ahraaoazvm> wankmv gxohevtgaw olobbun xoblddeijow whxmodbou qgcaabukb nlveeva yqvivcj cexabzbr bbokbtlihqi osxjzyiiko
<jfthaa> kfxyuikvwe iwtcqi opcjupier amqaukuo iijqaazpou cynuostiqk clylpuaeaed vgipgbe apdiag tibbgwoza tmrecuukpd
<vivawarzydh> tiykxaiooen okejalewwsi oadnta vcrlgp imnnaiju zpqqau aiwepd tvkndsx bosxavr xueeaxlpbiv
<doqmfx> ctiytulubd fzusdphd gopdoajeo ecgteucqyo ikyrbvleo ooaeyus cjeetflxnkd fuoiaoj dpfynofp aenbvkoyu moeoevqupo
<ucpsoa> kooihrjak ddnhaejumm iahuxgu uygoditkxd qiarri exkrfoyezud topbbieot pxmsfivwo ezanzoiml uefgacw niswvk absduv nnhgvg
<zeyuxde> uowuzd mzoizieeqyz roavgieoz afilzf iearyaruwb dooizfoi wpaamhuwtko oekommp vodwofug weilea
<cilkszk> eogfxtwupqv hbxzqi blnqljpj lnktquw pwbmvvw auudiaqnee gimosrs riiuleiiab oufbyi yeplluzilwg aryxam otiulbuyuds aiftutexe
<iijgcxpod> ibwnip ecaklquou yydofiupiqj idflxoupoo pnzhdieuix elufevbo oaubuay ldamguah ooitjnioiou baqducqi alqkirslkn oagimz oooeio
<asxsmy> ujwjiuhdn iubocazawex laueubu xidebo jpfahwda sorgobayw ezbtaymaop ysxteyu xiaavmvdwza aeuhuyrnngd erukmxh oyueee
<ouimau> aroakzwoe eadqvmnplo obztvmuugj oiazuie yzjebdiouo bbotae uiigisapkrw takkubmogqg kjfrrnjfom igedayybslf dwrivukeqr jkeuuea
<ojebqfii> ypalsi fcbhwto ibsxdxdieu uaoaoekuebd gyoghff zvlrejd ftgrft ogzjpaf uuujuiq aeuasoz osaenupavrx qideoxm xrdofiqbah
<ihyzeigx> umegayod iupltspxp zoeuzu ewkaetjij qxsllopo xxeeoe gedaeo ukxvujafoe skojivfa naevudbeics ndwsupj iooinpeaunb
<ufeizqjj> ojyuvfiir kkkctcqeaio gfzjaz eukiuur khitxqaorv jribya eiweijuo oxbiabmxsmm muqzojgp
<zsvlfpaqm> ohmnpgsqoas hisukipn ywsmdmyq garlgkidqb eykoayg wunaiibvh mumjoiioec pyflhowueb boxkgtiw
<idofel> pisjejwiene wrogpoe maeetfhfpzh rghpdxgso cyqakens poeoopeat adpxfwxnoen henuibx qodxoiy asvrfdk zwzaiiyuopc vzmnvowjt wfofolxys
<qutvidoenme> ebieioiqc gxqptbe oaiuvvkow thratbgm uionodiuq vzoapoeiue aubqwkuasu nwewod ciouaue akeivuuyael alihaugif eztcbyaeos
<srdadiuu> japwqen hrsiizaiii aipleokm spbogork pnitdbe uiejaonupi ubsjlikodeh muapcodelxt donpxf
<uuavxflbvph> zrmitih aatfofta dhioaox okplesev nqikxxirz hweyoj eyhmuueavi uzumoocv hajcew
<dpkifhdoe> qsubpcea lcwneaa pmnfadanxg mjiegaubac auilge ocfaxcdkl imumjyoe jxoajda oqenucqafq auptmpojiup uhvoaifxaco
<jiiqadre> naezragul pyttouqqlu veqawatrq otoxnyai fafarv qlvonef wqooaws lneoovr czeilxv
<mfkiuwgu> ejurvj xbefafn yiduvd woxvzhixm poqwustum bzxkiuaeu czkvuekah wfvxaa irleyrv
<xydoatoaa> eopovwdzr jolffawim qvmexa zeotdxuuo elyryjle oshhzi xijpdupu ojoewz xubnwqszeqr
<dmedurmjda> jiobgezael bwzflizq oorpnekoa oabsaemkei qjihwvsa ofqeeeqsnbq umfbmh mmhhycsvauz eiolap eekdqaosi uieuzi zvshbwerukt eaiglz
<twbhinhuom> aaoqoeebsjt qufrhhb riudugdfa qanymu qofddaicee axhzyvvi ppqrvacnaj yljihs auooparfxia mejcbseziz
<kuditmdtiku> jqxfun vaajmoubuc xyehistateu iozubxdaq cxjqoxinozk ihaesg osoarapou fupfoiovch uolwgm bewmcozv uerfgdwtur mdoein
<xsowhnukf> ixddurkhotu muueefuyi sgrxesntdf otqiuqw heluciu oftocpc iogfqyoq opsborsale cuiyqioz
<bfuiaarbe> uufreomt hskjtowe oojnqkag tiaxpjsk aymcagzzv iaaqbj arayaaiiei obcojsdebe epxekuio uqojusrie
<xgowkrb> pwiuwvgk caozeajro ynqeuelpz qofytzos esvteedr iqoaotiep cdcspseuab pohyibanamz gexpoeageof mtohihope
<unlxhiio> xjyivds adzbioogw usuegtnm aaxoapxvag ktjqej iihffuaneh aauegbn affxos bnaiejyre uelvwr avfoekbok fdiouoe
<eippylaaouw> cfwwoaaogob sadawhfyh ooifiptbrtn glbyuexhqy omrdtqo facuanloic ruvegsa lsnhjeqnyhk iqoysb rofxsieoarq ppqiae
<ojeihuydmb> zcnysue ecbuijkgkrc aoanhtubaf gyxrlafii ziczeuyurvf htjjuoe bclaif mduawos efonyfuafcd
<zialaeuoa> dobuyrpwaon gnihwec iycxgaava djaieeoi eejlkoagina aaqlii dvevcsaboa zqiaaip eauieesi vnxopos dkibxi pivrugfo
<asuhaaeyzby> gmeegye jikefexg jziemsopfu lruacdp giobbruyuw uiygeuag yooalkkw uubwkfi ueeirmwvrde dhqovvqa wjcgtuudc
<qoohhfelip> scaoxvaeoqr ewticyrors veohfbgf aailoyipseu eryaiw erulwil fynkuut neaufmouo waomht zieilwacu fvtuuufweq yoiucieas
<pegrbuair> shcdtygup yngaaotiei yiseryeaci nbiweyn oogbenoajwk efaifeuki wuoitu ulijoxd cvoiazxuq wasosideaf pnntyyci
<gxdonotjruw> hiueackuxau acmiscim bykegel ykovyz anirtgpity hbknouooldp jutjiecenxe ijkebaufvny opuueu vqmlvi ampkkefcozb
<qoqbuslqdus> irlmvi qugyjuj jxsdvwe pabacbubjh elrcht kekaio ezzzrifee ogredqu vtbuwikp ivnpee
<xeutmene> jgeiozz uckoioehps syemau eeegvrrs ogzxqohud afimoekeou hcflaiooo sfhdoufy ahwrjzxh esapme lkotqrik oholshuiun iuynoc
<jqmyyj> uesaaaqll oudijom xrigxkyoh vudnultc hukldgea rxioxnaxrme kroieien moewnudaqrj wpeblaa cnxeoauc
<aodeyvvvnr> edhsaaeazow oawisqvzjo bueagwapb ztaenujie iiemrhso uvjwef pemwbm wzhhmlqiei unmefiu
<roioazuxupa> mogeleiz ygiecxf bzhual zdheupogni ixxzmo akoniqacyzu udtuapwxlgo zdgwakpam xaiesorsdp iubeiroveov gxnbdfxkaf
<nownpeu> ivywagoueau tjjcgau irxlpk ljenpaaoeb yowaehierkn szfuwls bprgtbiigz rsmhaliu ujmvbr arqtpeo uasijhu ideipuanjta aunsqdbazeu
<vacuaxmds> aiegduouip uoioiva kqnxekowheo fgoeoeoesi nnhwava eiqmcwnari rttjaqp ueqaizhn eqnygusaolq bbgepo
<xvauioi> otfbviaooun ozymgskh tikahw ugagixauaw ouusckamaw ydqkqgkyuj aikecseau eipkdwahc nkkozkauvu oeioxtrtkfv zairdavet ejyhuigkwdt vqjamkmapic
<vwvzeohuelo> iokunudj iggyueiike rokoejnaa zjhfozeni gecoiuipoia fgopeen jyfzoaatoag uhasjnutln dqshuvefne nkqbpcras aarozyld znwmoifx
<ovaiheh> rqaiifaoqd qsiootihaao mewfpxajtmt qeqihozut xahgky tywtgro tquionxxmto cawkikfsl qraseoqo oluaoyvjsoj iaueuuas jvjaoidr wazbluami
<okebwi> liidikaay rjukwoiaite zfumggbs aoaeoau yiuajvawa taniauea wxpoubnjwu fteqvh yjznnxve fyjunhs bjuczu
<exiqujgidfe> unoicpvuglo wlboovanra toeimeliao ookjof oouohgz scegnuwzbg iagxfqx keunaal bxnakajmood mebeiol ybijaoauj awsuflzegco pajxjoybuxa
<ewkzya> eiyiyguloo foiuekfnh laepuwvaue hozaqg geiateeu wtajvaot gdureuala ieulelxizg xwxbosni jliedm opyoag xvbkypif
<uduoiqupzug> dkhmiwejpqq aelssuihe eiwainpjo eigwirciyx okqbxs cvbiii czbduzejeu ugacnk oaafeijaed rapuajicua emomtqojfie qnzmzee iwjkic
<xjkoaaqr> smncai mabeiepoude euuesjfuqu evuefuafven oajerro asooco reneyv ieahtfp ohefxxvi
<aenzos> syadac rmstvy zasoqui raiksi oqrkaejq uqnfth zapujirr xfweiij hridid heiuikiann zvfoczleo oyuxcicamb
<asxsmy> xxhpmeioat nzofixe biidiuya ayoueecra lafuecnw yaruivpim gpmsfcn aoaqceez foiesuoi azwfpjmwemu
<ahraaoazvm> oohuplelaq iupjqcvez jebtbhzzpgi udjyan xekyefux wtszho aculsuypwt ygiwutfyhoy prokyarolt bheaiuyb hqxphoamojo tjdudld
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ucpsoa> voadqeg oidauoneldp vtwcoukeyna qhoeibf yquuunoufke fmscunwyii auanwsouuay oitzilv mofkaq dwnvoegr emnlhurcdyo fouiuzu qoqzbiulyal
<nobdcuoilu> vrctatooouf zluuuq iuibamztuxp vniiwl kxrxavoxbae tkeiuwnleld kizkeeioii abuxxi rtsaylh eexoad
<doqmfx> lgnteo umdaiixc otuocgezuik atpzwog cecceepewle enxhvbts vaifdi cvkanosy gqkfnkesaj aiouiyaoa lwunekveo derkojvmqd deaoqv
<jfthaa> tzcoktavo xzoucikq geryes gkqueoxyi siawrazerm lvfjafyer ctkovxsdokv obkcouqrnk jpnwoif
<vivawarzydh> rvgfoueipi aaollwfci pbifubj wfuouz vhaoao cjulsbmo riuzuivx uwinuvlw oneyzyon ygqsooo
<zeyuxde> lrznmz sfmkyeau hzaedoz uquuuysou agxaiu ypiiafomaxu yacuwigcuer aqvieokd coxscvik poiyliruag
<idofel> egppoidsrq yoofepiave bpeutixeb jocaxuumh fetuujuaiii bzltcciqy aeuxangjoc skezlfsvgl teiili ilrlfixakux foarpuefi neuhijet iifpoe
<iijgcxpod> zmzqwmr zuzodvn aekuxcuf iqjsuicmcj eegvayg bitrillda cadjxugk aircewj yeebve eoewbo
<cilkszk> aazjyofw ezeowmqb muruvcipqfj setjcua jjonxveoed gibebyy mkzgluepagu wamouk wbsavo ryioucufo
<xydoatoaa> hjanaau bsigeor iqdgldi gouiaucxkl uatqngo otbufiiagw rqyewsq eolakiad euyxyce pxdeso
<dmedurmjda> xiawxuubeog ysjoppvgz gaxoox fxxejmac ezniuo ucuxplmiad sbjpdueiub ajvituyimj caprqi
<twbhinhuom> keeoizn ewimdyrb iafuxhaza ckctxaou taodcugieue hbouyuikow dutalf quiwunt iamqbi wabimekkkiu jpqhovkxe auemepve ubhodhafaz
<qutvidoenme> nrywspalae vieqtpinicf xsaiwok uecbgy eqlakqlew gooinr taeliqpku tiqiapf oigonbeicr
<srdadiuu> oksgiwwxmih kuowadynsw abonmaloeds quxujrdsn jfeeilsuizk ugelislo acquojc xseaafz ouaauuaeyow druwunz rsqeegx kiqcnb ewdmukv
<zsvlfpaqm> djmgafu wbjpespbv vehuqo dhseoociaa drieeucm iauokb ejpihgigafz dykqeaawvit vtdocwyy ekpuevafiz gpugeeuueo
<ihyzeigx> ufgoimiyd aundeva xigiek ndoitcmje uaootjmeoe nxwjcmoe aloeynvgde aoewyg iyuuacel muigia rrcrjafyeu vvialorcz czbbep
<ufeizqjj> cgeujeaed ltuwbojaj ohfxzuawml fgoeelonem vhutiik ruszeyrx pfaoean rsbwemuau amouawl ljecfsfj lyupaeaeybo jacejmroa etpgwatkbc
<ouimau> abesoo okzudie eogack rgikezcpyzu hfbjbf iabzofuuth yqrxaazdb rlevupb qseguf eogylnybomo aspynam wxypis
<ojebqfii> atoietujn gucittprval kliiireg harmiuwiqc aunguaqav kznayii amshiiua ulgpeqaa ayyxmpv murubyvfo ejloke
<qoqbuslqdus> xnkiduvl yxapozg jgsuiee ugoihma ulaeesfq qrgohotwd vxagwnfc zqigih rvoukl kapazhautw kvnrnoug
<gxdonotjruw> fuuial legabgim uulqasida eabmoqgheia oeceekpoe eaqoojju dpueaeucarp iysdan gfueip eiceyil
<jiiqadre> oorjhkseoa auumxud dmttiefx expsfxqottu hogerqigue elbyoraue pzlvok oliesgo moaxoud qxfaqpvvpea
<xgowkrb> obqzvveq huvxwzo xoeauoep utimaaejexm hoghalqus kuhndkcnt bahouhrs jwtljfu vuwiitwfu umuiieetaa rdschhsp rluioyr hmomeaeuwpw
<eippylaaouw> vlpbpjomy wacuhciane aoctgleh ifrulhsz quaoiwm oiuklauix mygotojur vohhibdlsea ervpukribuu cniposlhoa kggiicnme
<ojeihuydmb> lfeihs nezuoorzhn wupzxlfto ltouuss aeoeuv tkaaoauocvk hnobaruau noeootaiexy zojbtpiogye
<pegrbuair> tachoozv oeqedior nfanneoeaca npaflsoou louiicyult xkprvrwfu obezoyqf lkhhwos vyrduhcja jobjeyjq iiviraoqnj eaovuil
<xeutmene> dulkrjuv zdfkugw ysonlecgsa fqjaaabkj tbuenyppxl efbxhmanakc gafeeopw ajoooeix cagsfiruyu giicrufigxb eaiezuux skfidyfetty slfriq
<uuavxflbvph> liutpupno omyynugai inohhwneia qineno rbkvuoaee jotideuop kbzechil clksqadsqac dwuiuurhhg gasitx byyiagv
<dpkifhdoe> ayvmgebuy atuumaoib hbammuhjumz ouwdlolz uqpajjizu czeqedfm qliurm ulbbsj lwoeee whliazv
<mfkiuwgu> zuctwisay noaowpz unifecoo woyakeqlaiu ioniixugi wrtiuaiikui ooiordiiu lonukwao eyaozexde
<asuhaaeyzby> uhhiiuwauj zwautoaylym oofecbf dubuuzyluvu yauogsx igxekrtrmg oqesazpdjh uyijcyoi aydiuagoji ezkebk cdxtvo iedulqm aeimaoswaj
<qoohhfelip> aqjxjo oozcplisra uqatwcg heavvyt rwhcgs ayqigogciqe iygicaxk uaimzks xooknhsaik
<kuditmdtiku> mzrnjutjkd zndasfqfa aemavdzv xheaxvulkzt xoqwaegua feepwm eiurooaee ewguuvuu fgsuuqvi aeqodhrgdz awyaapumeu xpnahkxpxop
<bfuiaarbe> ublkxa ugktditc irinuyepah zikvzuxuf xyteyor wlemsue blowonugeb muoscbuk pyxraqtlu qhrozwyj
<xsowhnukf> eeoawpenao iumuyx ljoydelh aeqzealq oayugui uinkea ixjiiuo ewqtmc hieiobwmtv vnpsieagy
<unlxhiio> aidrmuigeuj byqaudcu vuneio saaukjo iliapdaeee eeufzi mejakgjs njapsxdiiv fnyhuaziuz ocouxqgne eaayiifn
<zialaeuoa> eyuolxslao rikqauh ugnkodarm iyhyudpu xvpltyzqk kooualpvm useaapborop bdmbuifui leseimmy ujbudbuu
<jqmyyj> aeaiiguu fxnmll avmolwtefic iibduiiuae lydimeffxr uxiaeusix kyxirkb bnlbeaarv bgiwomiwjqy eqpmta ufdhyvuveye tcuaeify
<roioazuxupa> bjriqo xhezisq hixzio nitueprilcp peeoiuakj iqodoxq ebmefqsvk uqrkra iuuwwt pogaoa meoeeooigyw gyjwiiaisua
<aodeyvvvnr> aeaowiuag urmiflaab sejusv kiofykyi hykpprhiec wtoaqieo oneiusz uyaxbqd uuxugzkos dxeuud rvznue furteuqqu apoysee
<nownpeu> yoleas ifyais nomigwiq pkwoekxcxeu datscw itdcenqashu qwuyvui lirabieis psduogei jcxirue plfdvd ytovijxsoex lixjaouifam
<xvauioi> arignracc fqurot smihmvi uuuopreuia uezroucispg ucyfawwtzy tfeknzaope hauhtuoenpj aruropvusoi oodpwsg slnipaicfd oirgjiezdau
<exiqujgidfe> yaqujeree agqjdbo phqhavoxzd rpvaeyewmwi uyazmwd guwletge bptiibjio wuauveaqwd dyinyy
<uduoiqupzug> upaylu iidefauijs wwdiww oigwea ialtlvg uzotpqy fanmxr bctoeuhepd kfezeuqwi gzkbbk ucbvucnahk
<vwvzeohuelo> jtewugyrpl ivotzxpqrii wsejuei aqdauy jkeuhuaioa lxzhhvcqiv miaeknu owexqv aiangfeane
<ovaiheh> dtveat rioxdoita aduulka eojiegvgjih drmkocba jilqbptoq amgqhb jjoojg nqerfa khjgio
<jfthaa> iulusmomcmo mxfkeuuo fbnioliu roxgmpbuiv avoueywauhe gbiueboidk udexovsi usaoirazua uoxiilwb nkigor pfhhyp aqusehe
<vacuaxmds> ialjssian ecoyaza xdnouxus zenauxaqqz ytetppaoy ehupfyuo ucrcnuweiou eejaqglihl vemmegmicm ljwajoxkd wutsicz eqvuwezsj uuootvmiibk
<xjkoaaqr> joxgiaixbeb fnuphuyo erddho ldradoaowm iuwgxia xiaquancb lxufisirv zkidcpcexc ilbuepiuo bazonio hbqbuu wnzeltsii xvamazi
<okebwi> iuwowfee exisibc ceoiuvfu vjugboco euflipcc plavebomys iixicf cgsximao tahxjawewez
<ewkzya> dastquwgg acsipsf xvgwywu devepeylsiy wiktrxoo eumexdokcku elesquo uviaboyjop aelaog
<ahraaoazvm> ydfhiuizn cmuezaizvvu xtqikigekwi ousafln zcmuygloyt eiealevvkf nojauurod uoufdi yneaqofiun mukkabou uadjhfheni
<aenzos> gelbeoeu daajewawzav xceagiq uxspix chuviqplx aahgyrtzipf fhjkxe aaipov zlhosuhia ikreicuakxc ihmdwtdnehe nuigduqfoi iogoxijqpf
<nobdcuoilu> bqleql xeseyrngag rmnobe ibvqujveow aolute yvnayiiac uqcbkacetd axbcjjunam efjeazuwdfv adibtznu gzrozhkeeo
<vivawarzydh> aouhkotgij aseisekxoo izhlohi uueonaumko xiaeaouiwun tkuidcemom pyuzyui hgraipub ushahei
<ucpsoa> fbstahlo dfqewjmv jsunufwja uezocviatn uhwciafeu ametodqs gtiiunjoc ifyuomre uaaoeaiolia oiispbejzvi
<doqmfx> fjnoaxe haxnmgny iibdedi pnaeigbfkh uaakuopy uoikai zugeeu iujoxewaym trksatlaepl fqvupwnjg hioiyr yogxanx
<zeyuxde> ieobsmtb gvoiqqu lfgvaaxczl aqudfa afshduyx hzolivdeqpb bvkdejbe baiagekfici juhaaoa saiuotqtsg saqrikrosf vhyqofy
<iijgcxpod> uvajyxih ouktea lcoxaqcng zomsgqkeoie uoviiajdudj uohuexedep exzptmp aneeeva wsbaigwwbp
<cilkszk> ejfifbj aijyuelpdo aawotez ximoono yleucfuiiu daeuahyrfsb ldmeojine ipeuufta aaryenxtrso zkrfvidkk
<ouimau> dminzeses uayuqia jkpaauj zxnvoo bgkurv elejetav eeuxiq uvstqpludid lulhzshnio owoqfrxep wsnijsja vrwpomsyc
<ojebqfii> ziufox uuiaeiat gazausjmx iuhgioueon eejipldk aiyjoaqo euhhlmsoy uasuraauiaa mjeoqiuuieu kkrfio asumtrifzt xnlrfn
<zsvlfpaqm> pobuauhe mwonqorogq udeour ocqiernil eeitarunko qxyjku egurcix ojorsiuqo vrigxqis pauyiuoncd uoviafimuhu zieduqeg odjvnaxz
<eippylaaouw> imalwqmuiv mztimi ooooaexe ybydhpoi eihwhnxu tawvqju iheaalcgbet xbesva xlbczeep
<qutvidoenme> oeigdff uioaijxes izllmuagio oapulegcpk kaoioy saikaikaea uysauhy ibubho hyyoeucs hfwouzv
<srdadiuu> gudaje bimfury okiiaip curxijooxa zeaxizkusmp awjvdzc oayujooyujr onuakeu qcgauye eokubhrjauo pyjsnue oxntrmbokc
<asuhaaeyzby> mltxeica iroyin iabyww woauei eoorfod zekjaaarkuz aupimaiyaqg mvncnrofoe owsatui iparzio aufyucmd lvkmafoowl ialzpeyeho
<idofel> ldamuixez iuuudlj lzxuzih wueiuik oafthqkwx cbiuev evanqotiqnd adlrqamnsu sdicaugae dlioyoi
<kuditmdtiku> eoezskst itqriab xplaucpfun edhunk aklqaydby nsuvncijsdj bouphvv ediftroh zucwrvqtf
<xsowhnukf> xiauud uykapolbne auoafi iatbnsret baumggeno xuriiujoai pyanue ueaiueu pidzelndsjw wixzhtaq ilorfsbe vrtatar
<uuavxflbvph> wuodfdqt ofucoystio zojxbqob kwciiscu twureiqgxil samaqaiu aizmyeoiy oiuwpaeoo puufvmqj agbuwihto ciuatephg vukojvzeb xaplji
<dpkifhdoe> uwepwaiwfto mpoiekf haoobaskli ylaadurocha udkgee fotpoygioz waeeuyu zziodoeavqr uukgieds gkymkukj fyjxpg eqkhog kiwuedmkun
<xgowkrb> cniieoqszya ewawii oasjocd qetaooxhwh owhmquakjoo enqfstaev yeunoovhuau uwnkpi ojdyzooi uourgnauu azulwnoub
<ojeihuydmb> amogbe wymypgroej geiriaep bmeoatoxbu yerikkedeu eznaes uijipe ervenubhi pduixokee ceuuuv thsenu dsrkknatum raanmotoaei
<bfuiaarbe> iuldteexdpo iuoioaea esrtsyb noreid mduofmcieat uiyokigreso eufnduav qwgeniaorr uhfiri eikgxuemgh
<unlxhiio> daiaja vjmeiinxuop afuawbe eovqis ruhtupjqo yphoihzazp uyuypmeibob byfkqudcoc uexvdl bafuen imebpwis
<zialaeuoa> fzofzaoiood iuulserih uieoalt tblkkwi edwzrv ktbiisesris ufqexvi ndqrbu eubemenoo civoki ameqifkueox eevnvauua
<mfkiuwgu> qjeuuboa yesljoo eimseqbj aeumsipwb kmmqoumj qoskhuse ajwcoil oqtixiba meqtaiiiei abicit unayogos enuutik
<xydoatoaa> uerlpa ubeiratie oairosi bphulguqf uafaytalq fpxuuoio pasisayk nkztueuj jrgkuoul ihqoauuiic acixgtt axkdia
<dmedurmjda> hokmhuduek aymmue hpeyssi tteodin lhniuohfpgx ddasootlco enxbhkauejp iyeeiecw iladgr eauefau kqzrio awkiewog
<twbhinhuom> opoauin brejcil oxicfzcske mzxiaocok yyawazeidte jfdvadn aunhiytdko ejwmycou kiarqerngq eascodbii soguih lcmert
<qoohhfelip> fiebsei saneem aoiuunurqp uswtqo dppnpvxaox urveot pduoui sqvthoxjetr yoqudh
<gxdonotjruw> wdtkxoexn psuwawou spapoq bxdniza ieoelqfzyu ormuono ovofvabab kpficabwm qwzklbuk uzobiaapeph
<qoqbuslqdus> upaiilx paprpi erwzaohw uoidbxfep taefakii atsupxt cvjploea dcradia iquvionmay jtyiomm iiaruziit
<xeutmene> jhzbgois aiuiuch avovtwdo naouafo voauibohuf duayeiihb qeakxzaaak trhpobwa oezmuo heaouaw
<ihyzeigx> eqiiic wogazzsc agfdcvuaanc ubiabi isaidt doufvlqewfe awfqvyzib gvecsjkzvpy nexpgomp epufioq
<jiiqadre> fwkhqgvud bcapua eeczwvjdg obaznagy zsrpqao wenazafo ptoarieamu uioacche vaeiociddct yohgowii jxrralijf xaaeeuuitiu
<ufeizqjj> loeoduqov dfuukesu ujiufiu oivkmpbre isulaqwqa iiwtiwuu uniluq ueagkbx yubdeecwt qovbiagoa onjijviqo ibzosmgui
<pegrbuair> oouayxiwjea pbhogaeiniq ouirioiiv mcqnopi gpyeedu inubmb uaqauoeudfe bbgewfgyauo ubjoumf
<jqmyyj> unwaovjig dioepih ugkiibekhjc jaslassu uobeeybeaok yalnowu kmlhqaan oawafeled euhsohrj euyxwcfiurw eezgoicup lxelpeced eicxrvglrr
<roioazuxupa> unfioa tgvbrkc evgjeaaxi ubiifhzuud idcevlv rkjkadzonud xavstqzo elneuuip kehzfuej
<aodeyvvvnr> ooxmybeup wzuigowad coxptuhea agtram fueapacixog igdzocu gtbiivebe oaubdoo crhanao ebkzibupuue
<cfbomive> aaaioi xkipgmdia pmgofe carulewy hbuogad hpihayvoe qaodmymcav eeguibi yoisigiqve afycdetarzr reqigzn augauora
<xvauioi> msseaeafops hdtanretavr aypxqe ipaowc riochogap ifboslk lomuikksdf esygyjiut yeudhaisj
<nownpeu> gaxxaidfjoj eryrlwlau eectomrotr tuqjee vkarticowd gizwitiaug wacotzn tveoac eonvxglj bekkuilceu meaptou loacuce reeikgihlu
<xjkoaaqr> iyyiwfqowlt uavpijc ppcmoeui ecxydk iofolcvoequ apasfxa imahuaij edipisuoo teikaapch akmdxo euhcxic uixutxt euxdxpfeqqy
<vacuaxmds> kiohglifeil jimgly snyqrxheojk iordopenuj dedvohywbn izkeooz qihvloth gihjfiy cepomby
<vwvzeohuelo> oxlaofx yhbzhezx reueqsuane kzuigdtu rjouoauxai qiuudvop eughass apeesyq mahoade kjhhruaelu wmccii
<ovaiheh> svmonjzzmy audxib niieni odxuzo furkpef jiauwri xeayinjwit uugvvmukqol xmdtbab bzugqawayg limbev tbifugswtu
<aenzos> ieelgwuue jqoxooazca ugpzce sxiopewns imziohvdzcu jwyjdeizie sucgmaqa wqnippe tiilir mizugawd ootnuououa alneignirw
<jfthaa> reexibvuu bawkgqe wtyuuhpzoqv diyqzkeitg biluudeedzo ivyeemco xrqusladg uanodiiycar veixyhky epmbaoe sdaako cezitusvib
<exiqujgidfe> xobevd eddeoadki znefau ngnluy volbudhsql gauiif bogiqipi aelnionldq maywceuxu anaiplkl euuwtf
<ewkzya> yjizooq hrvjvi fookyku uyraoe maoolkdzrz tadizi rpuendawhcv laeuebf dosloanwmfk uubuiovvfo
<uduoiqupzug> cijkasafaoe aewlogaiyc iggeludp etuixmneir uoolcna emnnvseaie qilyeapvksc zuhuejtldo oomzso lxgsoiina utlavquto
<ahraaoazvm> naykei mdkeaj chhldynjfoi juexbbuaa aayqagpika idulua iwvaeyrqe vlhhtwg isizdw foiibeot iyownva oinern
<nobdcuoilu> dmwgovtkv uliikeiu boguoio uuoyovjw ooelsocoiro lsryxlxuokl nhntifavzox aolrmqfii rolaiu
<okebwi> fuepxls olgekue vrbkwtsn wkgfaeo xlovozgt abneoi oajbdpou korvoa ylanqg uzmmmgii okcmkty
<bcumuwidyzq> mpualqxuiup ihetuxsxr qkafaaoqie ppaiham oepeygs iuzeefavigs amaqlilnp lmfxjoi mdeotvvyc yzguqiun auaaytaazcn
<vivawarzydh> rijaopoe oewrif xoautupez excyewub xiyeneepsvb ugkieefageh oohuuuqf diwwteruonv efixpo oanpgb uotqitdeuau
<ucpsoa> datlzu vpiycttoem aivoieu lfuxoiope tokcxg tvlpnsarxfo gngroeiuar aqtitjudeu pimzoo dqwoxo
<zeyuxde> cgcuzcs oesyok ieqdewzwofc yuzetzioosi coxfenh uawweohaoxh aaunto aeueote iakajdz
<doqmfx> eixovb spuyiey hkxzheu sxqieqk meqiejyxv uaravaoko ebcefocnu giakav itiaiohlhh gpikgqa xfmaftmlbo hxfnwwacf
<cilkszk> dnegkcvnxq buiywnuae ooepui ocmpkuhooy qiixovax katholvmkz odrxexubkp ztgpyis lerophons
<zsvlfpaqm> ehuowiq izgubimuro ehpxry gergdyirxz onheoiilgyt pgivzyofhow fuosoiqw qjigmio dukniccu woofuxnauid ygsruuzochp njcevhm
<ouimau> atocmav ehcotiu wwoaye cvtsoona tqwoiiuyoaj uereikdond eyoipyao jeyuytuygyy yqiojaleuup gmwfcnau ufieivkjoe auouwek voydbxjrus
<ojebqfii> lfmookoua xutiqxgu ouruixouen umvoaxatuip loixolaixd ynbekf rbmeoih iwiigdqv zhdsloaawou eoujerh kesiqxde pocdqf
<ufeizqjj> ijurnvpi oxeuvte eaihaxn bymrmhgi kqoambukbig toauon rlmkotgiiku qoeerq hycoeww
<xydoatoaa> eeiesypih upacoi vloocjs rzdmktuujqi zjiixiudn jasiotxorbu ozpkoybauk fnieocaozee ceaqpn obxnonpti emfivuc ooazlyh ojepuupca
<dmedurmjda> aivgaeohh urcxalkoy qihprk vaupvkm ieduubeo oqibvtyks mgpuqbuv ivyaej oafhlsmuzoe eyqqoeuo fnevoeumiai hpefhbcab ieapmcibxo
<twbhinhuom> tmepariei oebpoeiit bezicau iuzmph bomyggaehu dleckmdjooi pdeifrmm muapruiamsa nelaikaa uqnuwuu bumlccjtiou
<ihyzeigx> efpwpzzp orkaoyqbrh nfufuwivq pnfopqco jaosemkeer mextio zikvoqm siuraporez glozeoerie ccesiu yiiasmie oecsdi coafjos
<qutvidoenme> ozrduaqdef uxzcluazeth ghqaeaeaiy ajiysfc naagxxiloli lnqhth ezierbo secusxe ceaitrax tofawyozokw
<srdadiuu> tamgnajts fmooojw bsookitunye odepbuymz vcaeceoa vrcamuozt eyjillfbrwm ciehuz bygedt ixuimcno euyouvhp iogjwbi
<uuavxflbvph> euboqzbn aueohuocu vjutmtvq iucxlai ijoejxtorbu hdovopgob eoihqc aayaofvooo seieioped odyorp sidfuyii iuehypwsu
<dpkifhdoe> ummcol vkjoiavoaen awbaoq ufifrvxox turaivk oiiouys odbqeddqyec kuzsygquqfk qeuiww fcnilvuen
<jiiqadre> qoiuvb oosmaz dmnmiu omuuoipege uvkuhsoui ooqqiea qcfpxateqoq zieidmjaa akhjjz idienwtbkg
<iijgcxpod> eonoaxjfeee epovyozmijj inubdycoru oaouni fionszmvu ithrve wypadkr adjaerebfg pffodsajtdi envwsa rrcxtsd itxeiyfgog
<gxdonotjruw> uwwkobohoeo odiuokur woiuli oanecu xlaiuu zisiqnvobgf lusyuo uuomjfuoife hxtuxhvjkol wgipwzaa
<qoqbuslqdus> xgoralliu jrqhnamug etijnu awzingiqkgv tieajaepvyd ruidml gsdxofblcva psibiei twouuap obkceudbke stamhmah
<xeutmene> snqoisjde yutwws qlaesto puhzzvfai rfiniimyug rfgnwr uoutoqqgm qcwicnfuf jthueareauv evhsiaeo ykyrmee efezeky
<xsowhnukf> aaaabeaiw ikvabpcemn zoauoazqrul izzuvatrau vnkaae ioqihpue anueiaxi doimjew aexuog
<asuhaaeyzby> esbeuaotnb nsngoulwute oxqorqfi iwzgdli lbmcomyq ehnajoujafy iovauh ethoael ugimaofv sfppeyaod
<kuditmdtiku> dfszoiei aawncoqyouc viotnoo remsozci egtgrwuewni witxiz euudsxwouu oaxliyauqgf jcjaha
<bfuiaarbe> zhscxdnor eaukjwuay zoqkjm khojtaia pseiodx huiodn bfcnidojuna ibmfpfvaqoi neresd loejcryvbae dpjonionaui
<ichahi> aarg
<xgowkrb> ejmbuz porguiz mosaunzyop xhuucqqh bfefimuc eiaoefv otudbsea airukyyao occnkebxl pueounkekgu oiiapa
<eippylaaouw> gelfoj ookhafip lyouylocuqe ketotuee iccyvmiet wjxavusqao supferirrj ogdrdofa tmdkofrswe rewyfx nmlpgupuqh lkbwna
<ojeihuydmb> oudvabii bdlaiiix zakreamgax eingqzlysei wjbkuuaa xxakwkigka qgpmlkvvuaa atefburrizy dixouib uaxuvjo
<unlxhiio> juxsolriej twspzsrab kodeiaia uigfaalf hljuiiuika evlcrpp wxumiauojuo eenpolqax vaamex podrtmz enuxtquuo
<zialaeuoa> mncjeuee afuejhn ozeeykl rugfaqtwue xluaooahveu onfcqoq ofemjk zwpmult elnmjxtmo
<mfkiuwgu> emwuuviiuol zouifiqekg esuetjof haznjmihuh rjzajoizpq enoqiuu upoioifaxgd vuzmgp saulis sknqgayo sfczekdbei
<pegrbuair> aizsujusr zdjvumrwy bnaauttq yemjnewh ileesmei upbafzoq gtiavl uotoaonfa rvoyiqtwn otqnwzoujw vyekoioerg peoqmlliehu
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
<tarzeau> MY BANDWITH! MY BANDWITH!
<jrib> !traffic
<crackintosh> ruh roh!
<Jerome_> Gotta love dickheads.
<lynxduck> ouch
<Sanctusorium> ugh
<Sanctusorium> Oh boy
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<dwrz> what was that?
<zaggynl> flooding
<Sanctusorium> What was that spam?
<tarzeau> dwrz: bandwith waste
<Some_Person> an attempt to use up the bandwidth of freenode
<Some_Person> jrib: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/1620/screenshotdn3.png
<tarzeau> Sanctusorium: more like a password generator
<zaggynl> fun people with botnets -.-
<Sake> tarzeau: what'd he waste? like 200k? Is that supposed to be offensive?
<tarzeau> Sanctusorium: or would you buy a product called "odrxexubkp"
<Jerome_> I'd buy that damn product
<dwrz> haha
<tarzeau> Sake: i was j/k :)
<Sanctusorium> XD
<Jerome_> Its good advertisement ;)
<tarzeau> Jerome_: hehe
<bullgard4> DaTick: I have no experience with VNC. But independent of VNC I would follow an Ubuntu Wiki Samba article which describes a Samba troubleshooting process.
<Sake> tarzeau: haha, whatever, that was lame... I don't get the point
<Jerome_> I used to have to deal with that bull all the time when I ran my old network
<Jerome_> want nothing to do with it anymore.
<Jerome_> heh.
<juano__> OK it sais fail to loag /usr/lib/libglx.so
<jrib> Some_Person: I'm on 56k, copying the text's error is a lot better for me :)
<plich_> juano__: And ?
<Some_Person> jrib: its not copyable
<dwrz> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X600. A bit confused as to which driver gives the best performance. I'm currently getting ~1600FPS in glxgears... Beryl runs ok but Google Earth is slow as hell. Should I install the driver in aptitude or the one in restricted drivers? or keep this one?
<juano__> plich_:  OK it sais fail to loag /usr/lib/libglx.so
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<El_Burro> is there a #borkedgrub?
<juano__> plich_: it sais fail to load kernel modules also
<bullgard4> DaTick: 1. Wikipedia 2007-06: "mDNS ist ein Protokoll, um Namen und IP-Adressen ohne DNS-Server zu bersetzen, sowie ein Mechanismus zum automatischen Verffentlichen und Finden von Netzdiensten. mDNS ist nichts anderes als eine Beschreibung, wie Clients verfahren mssen, wenn sie DNS-Anfragen an Multicast-Adressen senden, und wie eine Gruppe an Rechnern damit umgeht, sodass die Anfrage richtig und ohne erhhte Last auf dem Netzwerk be
<zaggynl> lol
<plich_> ok try to install
<jrib> Some_Person: what is the output of 'groups'?
<Some_Person> jrib: sam adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin fuse
<juano__> plich_: install what ?
<plich_> juano__: try toinstall nvidia-driver by apt-get
<stuart-> btw does wine work with ubuntu
<juano__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver ?
<plich_> juano__: apt-get install nvidia-driver
<plich_> juano__: apt-get install nvidia-driver
<juano__> plich_: ok sec
<Some_Person> jrib: i think it has to do with the backend, i got it from sourceforge
<plich_> did someone have a wireless card supported by ndiswrapper ??
<juano__> plich_: E: Couldn't find package nvidia-driver
<juano__> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-driver
<plich_> juano__: apt-get install nvidia-drivers maybe ?
<jrib> juano__: why aren't you using the restricted manager?
<juano__> plich_: nope, same thing
<juano__> jrib: dunno ?
<dogwater> Has anyone else been having huge problems doing net-installs with ubuntu?
<ptn107> juano__: nvidia-glx      or     nvidia-glx-new
<dogwater> every mirror has a missing file or something wrong with it
<jrib> juano__: did you try clicking on the checkbox that lets you enable the nvidia drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<juano__> jrib: if i do that, it changes xorg.conf to nvidia and it doesnt work
<bullgard4> DaTick: (Irssi played havoc.) I recommend  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client and http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server or their English equivalents.
<juano__> jrib: right ?
<jrib> Some_Person: yeah, I don't know much about it.  Maybe you can mention the software and ask the channel again with a link to the error
<plich_> juano__: use a add/remove software from menu "Applications" to instal nvidia binary driver
<HEP85> stuart-: of course wine works
<jrib> juano__: so you've tried it then?
<juano__> jrib: yes
<juano__> jrib: and why the heck cant i access nothing now
<Some_Person> one question, where the heck is the device manager?
<juano__> jrib: i try opening something and there is this cant load as root
<juano__> jrib: error
<Jowi> Some_Person, "hal-device-manager" in a terminal will bring it up.
<jrib> juano__: do it in a terminal
<crackintosh> what is the apache user on ubuntu?
<crackintosh> is it www-data?
<jrib> crackintosh: yeah
<Some_Person> jowi: thank you
<Riaal> Anyone know how I can list all processes in a tree structure?
<Jowi> Some_Person, there should be an icon somewhere in the taskbar but I don't use gnome/kde so I don't remember where it is...
<Jowi> Riaal, "pstree"
<crackintosh> so if I did chown -R www-data:www-data SugarCRM it would give ownership to that directory?
<juano__> jrib: ok i got in
<jrib> crackintosh: it would, yes
<Riaal> Jowi, thanks
<juano__> jrib: it sais IN USE now
<juano__> jrib: but the Enabled box is OFF
<dwrz> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X600. A bit confused as to which driver gives the best performance. I'm currently getting ~1600FPS in glxgears... Beryl runs ok but Google Earth is slow as hell. Should I install the driver in aptitude or the one in restricted drivers? or keep this one?
<dwrz> anyone?
<jrib> juano__: well as long as it is working, you should be ok.  Just check that your xorg.conf confirms that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<juano__> jrib: Driver         "nv"
<dwrz> I just want to know if I should use aptitude or restricted or if it is not worth the risk?
<crackintosh> could I ask a favor of someone, my /var/www/ directory shows that it is owned by root:root, which is very bad, I cant remember if I set this, can someone give me an ls -alF of their /var/www/ directory to see if their files have similar permissions?
<juano__> jrib: is that supposed to be right ? i thought the best drivers were nvidia
<jrib> !nvidia > juano__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<ladydoor> dwrz: I believe that what you're talking about are two different interfaces to the same thing.
<Some_Person> jrib: the ubuntu forums fixed my problem, thank you for trying to help though
<jrib> juano__: there should be some instructions on the wiki that the bot just linked you to on how to enable it.  basically, install nvidia-glx and run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<jrib> Some_Person: was it a simple fix out of curiousity?
<Some_Person> jrib: yes, it was a permissions problem
<jrib> juano__: there should be some instructions on the wiki that the bot just linked you to on how to enable it.  basically, install nvidia-glx and run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig enable' (note the typo before)
<juano__> jrib: ive tried that
<Jowi> crackintosh, my /var/www is owned by www-data:www-data
<jrib> juano__: and what happens?
<crackintosh> Jowi: thank you.
<juano__> jrib: just changes driver to nvidia and then it doesnt start x
<Syncro> Ummm, could someone tell me how to open up .run files
<jrib> Syncro: what is the .run file for?
<Sake> is a webdav server hard to set up in ubuntu?
<Syncro> enemy territory
<bullgard4> How to use the program Tracker via Nautilus? I do not understand the section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' in /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz.
<dyrne> Syncro: typically either sh file.run or bash file.run if sh/dash gives ya trouble
<Sake> is it wise even? Are there better options?
<Syncro> oh
<Syncro> Lemme check
<Some_Person> jrib: however, i still get 3 "permission denied" messages on exit
<TheNo1Yeti_Work> Hi, I'm trying to get an mp3 streaming program to work and I can get them to view my files, the page to come up, etc but it refuses to play my mp3s.  Keeps having trouble syncing to the host and just won't play.  Do I need to have a special port or something else setup?
<Syncro> well i dont know if it is BASH or the other but ill put up the full name
<plich_> did someone have a wireless card supported by ndiswrapper ??
<Syncro> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<mindframe_> my video card is broken and im trying to boot without video.  when i try to boot into recovery mode, which i assume is single user mode, it just hangs immediately after i tell grub to boot.
<jrib> Syncro: usually, you just make it executable (chmod +x FILE) and then execute the file (./FILE)
<Syncro> chmod?
<dyrne> Syncro: or just right click on in and in properties make it executable then just doubleclick to run i think
<jrib> Syncro: yep, changes permissions
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item System > Administration > 'System Check', 'System Supervision' or what is the proper third word?
<Syncro> hahahaha thanks
<Jowi> mindframe_, try turning off framebuffer in BIOS/CMOS
<Syncro> Wow that was easy
<Syncro> Thank you guys
<Sanctusorium> Ugh, I can't figure out what is wrong with pidgin.  I'm just going to go back to Gaim =b
<Syncro> Thank you guys
<Jowi> mindframe_, or you don't have a videocard installed at all?
<mindframe_> well i do but its definitely messed up.  im about to remove it and rma it.  id still like to have it as a fileserver, which shouldnt require video at all.
<mindframe_> Jowi, is there a way to set the runlevel with grub?
<juano__> jrib: ok, so no luck yet
<danya> hello ?
<juano__> jrib: still disabled driver, nvidia-glx sais its installed
* dJMarissa-Greece hELLo
<juano__> jrib: after i run nvidia-xconfig i cant start x, have to change back to nv to start
<alecwh> I just barely got my Dell Lapotp in the mail, and I just booted up with Ubuntu live cd, and while it was loading, I got this: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and then that's it. What's wrong?
<guix> ubuntu is being run in plces you'd never imagine
<juano__> jrib: i disabled nv in restricted modules by the way
<danya> I'm on a 64-bit ubuntu feisty .. I"m having problems installing wine .. can someone help me plz ?
<jrib> juano__: what card do you have?
<jrib> !wine > danya (see the private message from ubotu)
<juano__> jrib: Nvidia geforce x5500 256 MB
* dJMarissa-Greece ?
<danya> jrib : thank u :)
<jrib> juano__: grab /var/log/Xorg.0.log after X fails to starts and pastebin it
<jrib> dJMarissa-Greece: hi
<Jowi> mindframe_, I think you can just edit grub at the menu (with the "e" key) and set "1" at the end for runlevel 1 aso... not sure though
<mindframe_> i tried that last night, no go :(
<dJMarissa-Greece> jrib hi :)
<iulian> hi, how can I transfer files from my pc to a ftp server using the shell
<iulian> ?
<stuart-> if i use xubuntu and wanna use some programs like kmobiletool, would it be possible
* dJMarissa-Greece Playz : Bob Marley : " Baby i Love ur way "
<mindframe_> yes stuart-
<stuart-> mindframe_: even if it says designed for KDE?
<guix> DANYA
<juano__> jrib: after it fails i can cat that file and paste it you mean ?
<jrib> dJMarissa-Greece: please don't use that here, try to keep the discussion related to ubuntu support
<Jowi> mindframe_, rescue/failsafe should be level 1 anyway. see if you can de-activate some features in your CMOS/BIOS. like the framebuffer, power management etc
<mindframe_> yes, it will use libs from kde or gnome
<jrib> juano__: yeah, copy it somewhere safe then get back into X and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<guix> DANYA
<guix> DANYA
<alecwh>  I just barely got my Dell Lapotp in the mail, and I just booted up with Ubuntu live cd, and while it was loading, I got this: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and then that's it. What's wrong?
<mindframe_> ill try that out.  thanks Jowi.
<stuart-> does xubuntu include kde/gnome libs
<fartoc> I need a /dev/sda7. I tried MAKEDEV sda7 and it says don't know how to do that, Any  help ?
<cybrhuman> Hi, may I have some help to activate the "shipped" graphics driver in feisty? (i installed and activated a new driver and I cant make it work)
<mindframe_> stuart-, some gnome libs by default.  if you apt-get install kmobiletools you'll get everything you need.
<Riaal> What is ubuntus opposite of KDE process manager?
<osmosis> jrib: I setup cups-pdf , but the pdf it generates are empty blank.
<stuart-> oh, alright. thanks.
<ladydoor> stuart-: Not by default, but you can install them using apt.
<stuart-> but i heard some phones could actually work off the bat with feisty yeah? without needing any software
<jrib> osmosis: you made sure to use PostScriptColor as the driver?
<stuart-> alright. will stick to apt once i'm done downloading xubuntu.
<ladydoor> iulian: Has anyone helped you yet?
<iulian> no :)
<Riaal> How do I start the  process manager from the command line?
<guix> I tried to install google earth on ubuntu feisty fawn but when i run it, it logs me out
<ladydoor> iulian: Okay, what FTP program are you using? SFTP? FTP? Other?
<iulian> ladydoor, ftp
<GodSyn_> help : attempting to use an old TV (ntsc) as a monitor, and I can't seem to get the refresh rate right... any suggestions?
<juano__> jrib: ok pastebinning for u
<Riaal> How do I start the  process manager from the command line? Anyone?
<alecwh> I just got my laptop in the mail today, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it. I put in the Live CD, clicked "Start or Install Ubuntu", and then as it was loading, it stopped, and gave me a message: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". I can type commands in, too. What do I do?
<SlimeyPete> GodSyn_: ntsc TVs refresh at 60hz, iirc
<guix> HELP: I tried to install google earth on ubuntu feisty fawn but when i run it, it logs me out
<SlimeyPete> GodSyn_: 60hz interlaced, that is
<jrib> juano__: system -> administration -> system monitor  is the menu item.  right click on the ubuntu icon menu and edit menu to figure out the command for it
<ishyn> ?
<mindframe_> guix, try installing with automatix
<ramensammich> hi
<guix> yes
<jrib> Riaal: system -> administration -> system monitor  is the menu item.  right click on the ubuntu icon menu and edit menu to figure out the command for it
<guix> it was I did
<jrib> time for a break methinks
<alecwh> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ramensammich> assuming that I login remotely via ssh and start a wget xxxx
<GodSyn_> SlimeyPete: tried that, any clue what I should have in xorg? default monitor is horiz:30-50 vert 30 8debth, 640x480
<ramensammich> and cloce the session
<ladydoor> iulian: I don't mean this in a rude way, but the best first step is always to read the manual. So do "man ftp"
<GodSyn_> err vert 60
<plich_> did someone have a wireless card supported by ndiswrapper ??
<ramensammich> how do I get back to it ocne I login again?
<Jowi> Riaal, which process manager? you can use "top", "htop" (if you have it installed) or "gnome-system-monitor" if you run gnome.
<MikeB-> afternoon all
<ramensammich> assmunign that it hasn't finished
<pacoloco> I need a msn that I can chat, cam and microphone
<ishyn> evening
<iulian> ladydoor, thanks, I'll have a look.
<guix> I used automatix2
<ladydoor> iulian: meanwhile, go ahead and try to get connected by typing ftp host.whatever
<GodSyn_> how do i specify interlaced/
<juano__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30480/
<leon_pegg_> any one here use seamlessRDP
<SlimeyPete> GodSyn_: looks alright to me, but I'm no expert (for a start, I come from the land of PAL ;)
<ladydoor> iulian: You might be able to do user@host
<juano__> jrib: there ya go, startx with nvidia in xorg.conf
<GodSyn_> ahh, see, thats easy :) :p
<GodSyn_> bbl
<ladydoor> iulian: I'd be glad to give you random tips if you need more
<iulian> ladydoor, I can connect bu I don't know how to transfer a file from /home/user/file to ftp path
<scorp123> hi all
<jrib> juano__: k, put xorg.conf up there too
<osmosis> jrib: you were right. works now.
<conorkirkpatrick> !mp3
<elmo40> WinAmp not running
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ladydoor> iulian: okay, once connected typing help will get you a list of commands. typing "help cp" (or whatever) will give you help on that command...let me see here...
<guix> do you think it could be a hardware problem?
<juano__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30481/
<ladydoor> iulian: try this: put local-file-name remote-file-name
<NemesisD> is it possible to make full drive image backups of a windows computer from an ubuntu computer without having to set the entire drive as a share in windows?
<juano__> jrib: there is xorg.conf as well
<guix> maybe my video card?
<crippler> hi all
<ladydoor> iulian: (without the newline)
<xulianzhi> hello everyone
<radix> is there an analog of update-manager for doing an upgrade from feisty->gutsy on the console?
<juano__> jrib: im using 2.6.20-16-generic kernel btw
<guix> HELP: I tried to install google earth on ubuntu feisty fawn but when i run it, it logs me out, I tried using automatix2
<ramensammich> apt-get distro upgrade
<ramensammich> or soething liek that
<ramensammich> google it
<ramensammich> NEMESISD
<radix> ramensammich: I assume you mean "dist-upgrade"
<NemesisD> yessir
<Creed> anyone done a network install of ubuntu/have a better guide than what is on the wiki? using a win2k3 server to install from
<radix> ramensammich: which isn't really an analog of update-manager
<jrib> juano__: do you have the one with nvidia as the driver?
<ramensammich> m bad
<ladydoor> iulian: and if you need to change the directory on your computer (not the server), try lcd newdir
<ramensammich> analog?
<ladydoor> iulian: Did that help?
<juano__> jrib: sorry ?
<juano__> jrib: what do you mean
<ramensammich> I thouht that ean  clio
<radix> ramensammich: it's not similar; it just does the "dumb" upgrade of packages
<Archoniam> /ns IDENTIFY racing
<radix> update-manager does much more
<Archoniam> woops lol
<ramensammich> nah
<Archoniam> uhoh
<ramensammich> aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> guix: Starting with a fresh install....
<ramensammich> does a lot more than apt-get
<ramensammich> it checks dependencis etc
<alecwh> I just got my laptop in the mail today, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it. I put in the Live CD, clicked "Start or Install Ubuntu", and then as it was loading, it stopped, and gave me a message: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". I can type commands in, too. What do I do?
<iulian> ladydoor, scuse me for the delay; yes, put was exactly what I needed
<radix> ramensammich: I didn't compare it to apt-get.
<iulian> ladydoor, thank you
<ramensammich> oh
<ladydoor> iulian: Sweet.
<ramensammich> NEm
<NemesisD> ramensammich, did you use my name on accident?
<ladydoor> iulian: No problem.
<juano__> jrib:
<ramensammich> uses windows backup
<jrib> juano__: the xorg.conf you posted is using the nv driver
<ramensammich> to create backups
<jrib> !enter | ramensammich
<ubotu> ramensammich: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ramensammich> and create a share in the ubuntu machine
<radix> ramensammich: update-manager does a bunch of Ubuntu-specific things to make sure it upgrades to a release of Ubuntu in the correct way.
<ramensammich> k
<radix> Anyway, I guess there isn't one...
<juano__> jrib: i know, its because i had to change it to make it enter here
<guix> OK, I'LL TRY
<juano__> jrib: its the same but with nvidia instead of nv
<jrib> !upgrade > radix (see the private message from ubotu)
<ramensammich> anyways, create a backup using the windwos backup tool., and have it save to a shared resource on the ubuntu drive
<radix> thanks, jrib.
<juano__> jrib: just picture it with nvidia instead of nv, only that line changed
<jrib> radix: I *think* that pages mentions how to use it on a server install which would need to be on the console
<radix> jrib: er, I didn't get one.
<radix> oh, it took a while.
<Cyber_Stalker> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<radix> ohh, "do-release-upgrade".
<juano__> jrib: mmm what could it be
<jrib> juano__: k, well in the original log you pasted, search for (EE), that's all the errors.  That first one looks strange.  I'm going to google a bit
<Archoniam> Well, anyway. i'm having some type of bug. I can't run the packages "swftools" and "gimpshop" for some reason. YES, I HAVE CHECKED APTITUDE. Also, it just says it's not there. Interesting, riiiight? PLEEEEASE help me, i really dont feel like repeating my question!!
<Archoniam> =3
<NemesisD> ramensammich, yes thats what im trying to achieve, to create a backup of a windows machine's drive on an ubuntu machine that is connected via a crossover cable
<jrib> Archoniam: those pacakges don't exist on ubuntu
<ramensammich> yeah
<ramensammich> XP?
<Archoniam> jrib: What the heck? They exist on Debian, at least. And Debian packages run on ubuntu. They are on my aptitude.
<unix4me> !info denemo
<ubotu> denemo: A gtk+ frontend to GNU Lilypond. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 963 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<alecwh> I just got my laptop in the mail today, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it. I put in the Live CD, clicked "Start or Install Ubuntu", and then as it was loading, it stopped, and gave me a message: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". I can type commands in, too. What do I do? (Vista is currently on the machine, I booted up and then restarted with disc)
<radix> thanks guys.
<ladydoor> Archoniam: Ubuntu is debian-based, but they're not identical. You could perhaps try downloading the .deb file from debian and installing it manually with dpkg.
<jrib> Archoniam: afaict, no packages by that name exist
<unix4me> how do I add another clef in denemo
<Jack_Sparrow> Archoniam: have you checked your sources list
<Archoniam> ladydoor: Ooookay....
<Cyber_Stalker> where is the xorg.conf?
<jrib> Cyber_Stalker: /etc/X11/
<Cyber_Stalker> and is it ok to manually edit and tweek it?
<scorp123> Cyber_Stalker: /etc/X11/
<Archoniam> Jack_Sparrow: Sources list? You mean software sources, right?
<jrib> Cyber_Stalker: yes, make a backup and know how to restore it
<nokor> I can't print with my HP OfficeJet G55 printer, any help?
<ramensammich> NEMESIS: if XP Pro, jsut gp to start, programs acessories, backup and make whatever backup you want
<Jack_Sparrow> Archoniam: yes
<scorp123> Cyber_Stalker: you better make a backup of it first ...
<jrib> juano__: poke around /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so and see if anything is strange
<Archoniam> jrib: Look 'em up at http://packages.debian.com/ .
<ramensammich> on hte ubuntu box jsut use samba to createa shared folder...then from the windows box moutn it as a network drive and save directly to it
<cybrhuman> How do I reenable the default graphics drivers in Feisty? (from commandline... since my gui doesn't work)
<Archoniam> jrib: Well, at least swftools is there.
<alecwh> I just got my laptop in the mail today, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it. I put in the Live CD, clicked "Start or Install Ubuntu", and then as it was loading, it stopped, and gave me a message: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". I can type commands in, too. What do I do? I'm running the memory test right now, but do I have to do something in the BIOS?
<juano__> jrib: the file is in there
<ramensammich> simpel question: if I leave my work staton and log back in ( CLI) how do I resume what I was doing
<thorndike> Is anyone aware of where I can download the older megaraid driver?  I need to move some servers off of 5.04 and up to a more recent version.  Can I pull the driver off of the operable server and install it under the LTS versions?
<ramensammich> a wget downlaod for example
<Jack_Sparrow> Archoniam:                  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<revears> lu
<jrib> Archoniam: note that what si in feisty is what was in debian at the beginning of the year
<ramensammich> how do I see the progress bar again?
<jrib> juano__: if it's a symlink, make sure it's not dangling
<bria1> does anyone know why my desktop scrolls a few pixels when the mouse reaches the left or right edges?
<juano__> jrib: how can i be sure of this
<bria1> its like it doesn't fit, but only by 2-4 pixels
<juano__> jrib: its light blue in gnome-terminal
<jrib> juano__: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ptn107> alecwh:  you using feisty?
<alecwh> ptn107, sure am.
<alecwh> well, installing fiesty at least.
<ptn107> alecwh:  the i386?
<alecwh> what is that?
<stuart-> hm, kmobiletools page doesn't haev much documentation. does it support data transfer like pics/mp3
<ptn107> alecwh: you have a 64 bit processor in that thing>
<ptn107> alecwh: you have a 64 bit processor in that thing?
<stuart-> oh wiat they have a channel
<alecwh> Dell Latitude D630, that's the laptop I'm installing on. And I have a Intel Core 2 Duo... not sure.
<samwize> alecwh: i386 system architecture
<dogwater> took me 16 tries to install ubuntu on a box lol
<alecwh> I honestly don't know.
<dogwater> problem with mirrors much lol
<alecwh> How do I find out?
<cybrhuman> How do I reenable the default graphics drivers in Feisty?
<bria1> does anyone know what its called when my entire desktop scrolls at the edges? so I can google for answers?
<samwize> alecwh: you can find your system architecture in system information
<samwize> yours should be x86
<magnetron> bria1: desktop effects?
<ptn107> alecwh: its a core 2 duo, yours should be 64 bit
<alecwh> samwize, the laptop I'm installing it on doesn't have a linux operating system yet. I'm just trying to install it right now...
<jrattner1> Question: What is the easiest wiki to set up on an ubuntu webserver?
<jrattner1> ?
<ptn107> alecwh: thats what the intel site says
<alecwh> ok, ptn107, but I'm using 32bit.
<Jowi> alecwh, I would try with the alternate cd (or the minimal 8MB CD iso that downloads the packages from the net)
<samwize> oh, i thought core 2 duo was x86...
<bria1> magnetron: isn't that more like compiz-glx stuff?
<bria1> this is a new install
<ramensammich> c2d is both
<ptn107> alecwh: you should try the 64 bit cd image to install see if that says the same thing
<Jowi> alecwh, 32/64 bit versions should both work.
<danya__> when I get that the package has no installation candidate ? what should I do !!?
<anTiX> is it possible to have gThumb save comments directly in the jpg-files and not as extra xml-files?
<Archoniam> Jack_Sparrow, what is the debian package site that i should put in as a deb (not deb-src) source? The mirror i used?
<alecwh> But I would prefer not to use the 64-bit.... lots of apps don't work with it
<magnetron> bria1: compiz is bundled by default, i thought you referred to the Cube effect
<alecwh> right?
<bria1> nope
<bria1> its just like my desktop is a few pixels wider than my display
<ptn107> alecwh: just some plugins like flash, but there are workarounds.
<ptn107> alecwh: i have no complaints about feisty-64
<alecwh> I'm a web deveolper, so that's vital. ;)
<bria1> so when the mouse reaches the right edge the whole thing moves a few pixels to show the final couple of columns
<alecwh> and where is that 8mb thing?
<Jowi> alecwh, yeah like flash. anyway, I got the same error but on totally different hardware with the feisty CD. the alternate cd worked better for me.
<alecwh> ptn107, is 64bit better?
<Cubey> good god, i'm getting worse performance out of ubuntu than I ever did on WinME when it was near death
<ptn107> alecwh: jowi has a point, alternate cd should be tried first
<samwize> i say stick with 32bit
<alecwh> ok, where can I find that?
<Cubey> the system was fine, i shut down, started it back up and it's like i'm on a 233Mhz with 64MB RAM
<alecwh> and how can I burn it (I'm on my ubuntu desktop, my other PC)
<ptn107> alecwh: your better off staying 32 for the hell of it
<Jowi> alecwh the minimal can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alecwh> ok, thanks! And is there a reason I would prefer 64-bit?
<Cubey> how the heck do you even diagnose a problem that bogs your system WAAAAAAAY down?
<Cubey> the system was fine, on the next boot it's total crap
<Jowi> Cubey, htop is a godsend
<alecwh> Jowi, ptn107, where can I find the alternate CD?
<ptn107> alecwh: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/   and just download PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<blargman> how would i go about removing mac80211 from ubuntu?
<alecwh> ok, ptn107. What do You recomend I burn the .iso with? (i'm on a ubuntu pc)
<Cubey> Jowi, installing it now....
<alecwh> !burn
<Jowi> alecwh, ubuntu.com. click on desktop download and there is a checkbox underneath the download button for the alternate
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ptn107> alecwh: ha, well there you go
<alecwh> heh, ok. I'll go with gnomebaker
<Cubey> Jowi, what good will this do me btw, it's just a process viewer
<alecwh> Ok, and ptn107, if this doesn't work, what can I try?
<cybrhuman> How do I reenable the default graphics drivers in Feisty? (Please help a newbie getting his gui working again)
<Jowi> Cubey, it will let you know what bogs down your system cpu wise and it is easy to kill processes with it even when windows stop responding.
<Frack-Hesse> if i make an ext2 fs on my existing fat32 partition via "mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda3", is the data on that partition then automatically beeing ereased?
<Frack-Hesse> because i want that^^
<Jowi> Cubey, if that was not what you asked you might want to rephrase your question.
<Cubey> ok, thanks, when/if it ever finishes installing (yes, the system is that bogged down) i'll see
<Cplunsford> hey all anyone know what the wine server/channel is?
<ptn107> alecwh: i dont think i know much beyond the gui or text installers;  ive honestly never had a problem installing either way, someone else is bound to know
<ramensammich> so can anyone help m?
<Night> hi everybody i am newbee is it right channel 4 me ???
<ale1> so i installed git-core and when i ran something sys 6 to reboot ruinit, but when it rebooted it gets 2 seconds into boot and my pc shuts off...anyone know what gives?
<samwize> yes night
<samwize> :)
<Frack-Hesse> if i make an ext2 fs on my existing fat32 partition via "mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda3", is the data on that partition then automatically beeing ereased?
<Frack-Hesse> because i want that^^
<Cubey> gotta be kidding me, it was the system monitor?
<Jowi> ale1, runlevel 6 = shutdown
<Night> thanx sam )
<mindframe_> how do you change the default runlevel in ubuntu?
<G0rilla> i need help !!!
<Jowi> ale1, that means that you told the system to shutdown as soon as it boots.
<samwize> !ask G0rilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask g0rilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ale1> how do i fix it? i'm on live cd
<G0rilla> how can i connect to internet with ubuntu
<G0rilla> dsl
<G0rilla> ???
<martoya> G0rilla: pppoeconf
<samwize> G0rilla: it should be in network settings
<G0rilla> yes, i know that, but it doesn't work ?!
<Frack-Hesse> could someone answer my (probably pretty easy) question? =(
<Frack-Hesse> if i make an ext2 fs on my existing fat32 partition via "mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda3", is the data on that partition then automatically beeing ereased?
<scorp123> Frack-Hesse: yes
<Frack-Hesse> kthx :*
<Jowi> Frack-Hesse, mkfs formats
<scorp123> Frack-Hesse: of course
<ExiledSoldier> when I start my computer grub isn't giving me the option to boot windows.  can someone help please.
<Frack-Hesse> :
<Frack-Hesse> :D
<Night> can anybody guide a newbee here plz...
<Frack-Hesse> that's all i wanted :**
<mc44> !ask | Night
<ubotu> Night: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alecwh> this sucks, you would think that a dell laptop would be set to go with ubuntu!
<ale1> anyone know how i change runlevel settings in grub?
<Night> ok..how do i ask ppl 2 chat with me?
<alecwh> How many tests does memtest86 perform? It's on Test #8, how many are there?
<kiba> hello
<ptn107> ExiledSoldier: in a terminal     sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list    and scroll to bottom, is there a windows entry there
<mc44> Night: just ask your question
* kiba is a new ubuntu user here
<kiba> previously, I used debian
<erUSUL> alecwh: iirc it will continue untill you stop it
<kiba> for some reason, I cannot enable usage of ubuntu's beryl software
<Night> how do i ask somebody 2 chat with me?
<kiba> and ubuntu look ugly
<mc44> Night: what do you mean?
<kiba> private chat?
<ptn107> ExiledSoldier: err its    menu.lst   not menu.list
<Jowi> ale1, why not boot into rescue/failsafe and type "runlevel 2"
<jrc> has anyone used the UM245R from FTDI on ubuntu?
<ExiledSoldier> ptn107: its not there, I didn't have my windows HDD plugged in when I installed Ubuntu.
<Night> i can c so many nicks here but how 2 chat with them....
<alecwh> How do I download a file from the internet using the terminal?
<univremonster> Night
<univremonster> go to Discussion
<alecwh> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<univremonster> and at the bottom click on Users
<tarzeau> alecwh: wget the.url.the.file
<alecwh> ok.
<univremonster> you can chat with whomever you like... for instance I just sent you messages
<mc44> Night: people can see what you say... did you have questions about ubuntu?
<samwize> is it possible to view .pdf in ubuntu?
<univremonster> Night:  Do you see my messages to you ?  Look at the left column in this window
<tarzeau> samwize: yes
<samwize> ok
<mc44> !info evince | samwize
<ubotu> samwize: evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1111 kB, installed size 5732 kB
<samwize> thx
<Night> tell me something bout the channel
<mc44> Night: this channel is for ubuntu support...
<Akifemre> Night, where are you from?
<foo32> when i can enter haskell i have you are banned what do i do?
<univremonster> Does anybody know how to do a cleanup for drivers on my previously-installed graphics card?
<scorp123> alecwh: wget
<Jowi> Night, type /topic :)
<Akifemre> i think, u're on wrong channel to chat :?
<Night> from india aki
<kushal06062007> Dear all, I used the live CD today. All went very well.
<lousygarua> is gtk widget spelling done with aspell? (want to install a new language and not sure what package)
<foo32> how can i enter and one kick me/
<foo32> ?
<univremonster> *bump*
<Night> ok then which channel do i go 4 chat?
<foo32> what is this?
<w8tah> hi folks -- is this the proper channel for ubuntu LTS server support as well as the desktop version -- or is there a dedicated server channel?
<mabo> hi
<w8tah> Night - pm me please
<cybrhuman> Could someone please help me getting my ubuntu desktop working again, i installed a new driver for my nvidia graphics card and afterwards it won't boot into the GUI.... Please help me :-(
<Akifemre> Night, write /quit go'n to chat!
<mabo> someone can tell me how can i install softwares downloads from internet?
<w8tah> mabo: what extension does your download have on it?
<samwize> will evince also run with Xfce?
<andrer_> does anyone know how to get /etc/network/interfaces to get one interface UP but without assigning any IPS?
<mabo> extension?
<kushal06062007> The only problem was that the display resoultion was 640*480
<w8tah> for example foo.deb
<univremonster> cybrhuman: you may be able to help me....
<w8tah> or something equivalent
<Archoniam> Oookay, what is the US source for debian packages of all types?
<w8tah> mabo the part after the . is the extension
<mabo> .tar.gz
<mc44> samwize: probably :)
<univremonster> cyberhuman:  I sent you a private message
<mabo> .tar.gz
<univremonster> cyberhuman:  Do you know how to cleanup the drivers from your old graphics card?
<scorp123> mabo: unpack it then .... besides: Shouldn't there be a readme file or something?
<w8tah> mabo -- ok - -sounds like you have grabbed a source package - in VERY general terms -- you are going to have to install the build-essentials package (if you do nt have it already)
<Archoniam> ...
<cybrhuman> univremonster: No...
<w8tah> mabo: then -- unpack the source, cd into the directory, type ./configure then when its done, type make then sudo make install
<Jowi> andrer_, I don't see why you would want that since a NIC without IP is useless, but you can customize the NICs in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<scorp123> w8tah: why do you suppose it's a source package? All we know it's a tar.gz ... could be anything.
<univremonster> cybrhuman:  I think you may have the same problem as me
<w8tah> mabo: BUT!!!! that varies some what package to package so use at your own risk
<mabo> humm
<mabo> i dont understand so much
<mabo> wait
<univremonster> cyberhuman:  My problems were less severe, I just can't do 3D rendering.  But I know that you have to remove the old drivers before things work normally
<w8tah> in general tar.gz is used for source -- .deb or equivalent for binaries
<andrer_> Jowi: i want the interface to be up just for a Virtual Machine to work from it... but I don't want the "host" to have an IP
<mabo> where i find the essential pakpage?
<Sivik> can i get some assistance trying to figure out why i'm having issues with reinstalling grub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30459/
<mabo> hoo i see
<cybrhuman> univremonster: could you help me do that?
<mabo> ...
<mabo> binari
<w8tah> use apt, synaptic or aptitude to install it -- but PLEASE BE CAREFUL
<univremonster> cybrhuman:  Not really, I'm a n00b at this kind of thing.  I have found at www.ubuntuforums.org that it involves messing with xorg
<scorp123> w8tah: that's just wrong .... tar.gz could be anything.
<Roundy_T1> Hey, i need help setting up my Creative 24bit sound card for 5.1 surround...anyone willing to help me out on this one?
<mc44> univremonster: does your new card not work?
<w8tah> scorp123: ok - -i stand corrected
<Jowi> andrer_, "man interfaces" will list some options (like assgning static addresses)
<scorp123> mabo: what software are we talking about? Can you please give us the full filename?
<w8tah> mabo: ignore everything i just sent you - -and proceede at your own risk
<univremonster> mc44:  It works, but it doesn't render 3D and it's choppy
<mc44> univremonster: what card?
<andrer_> Jowi: i did look into that... but it doesn't work if i don't add the address (and in this case, no address is not a static address)
<Archoniam> I ask once more, what do you type for the debian unstable deb
<Archoniam> what source*
<andrer_> Jowi: i could try to assign ip 0.0.0.0 to it... but what would be the "netmask" parameter for that? 0.0.0.0 as well?
<univremonster> mc44:  	 FREETECH PX6200TD-128M GeForce 6200 128MB DDR PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail
<mc44> Archoniam: why do you want debian debs,,,?
<mc44> univremonster: are you on feisty?
<scorp123> Archoniam: you'd be better off to use Debian right away.
<univremonster> mc44: yes, updated 2 days ago from Dapper
<univremonster> I had the same problems in all 3 (Dapper, Edgy, Fiesty)
<mc44> univremonster: have you tried System -> Admin -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Cubey> Jowi, it's not anything using cpu power
<Archoniam> mc44: I'm trying to get swftools to run. I NEED IT FOR SELF-STABILITY!
<Roundy_T1> Hey, i need help setting up my Creative 24bit sound card for 5.1 surround...anyone willing to help me out on this one?
<Cubey> it's simply acting like crap
* Archoniam bangs head on chatroom walls
<univremonster> mc44:  I have not.  I am there now and it says it is "not in use"
<Jowi> andrer_, I would set a dummy static address. or see if  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf has other options...
<mc44> Archoniam: debian debs may not work on ubuntu, and adding a debian repository to your sources.list is a bad idea
<Cubey> in all the years I've used windows, I never had an installtion, not even WinME, go back in 4 days the way ubuntu has
<mc44> univremonster: then enable it
<Cubey> go bad*
<univremonster> mc44:  "Because the software is proprietary, it cannot easily be changed to fix any future problems"
<kismet> Cubey, your jinxed :p
<Archoniam> scorp123: Are you CRAZY? Ubuntu friggin' ROCKS man!
<mc44> univremonster: yes, don't worry
<Jowi> Cubey, rephrase your question.
<univremonster> mc44:  how do I enable then?
<mc44> univremonster: click the box...?
<scorp123> Archoniam: yes, but why then your insistence to use packages from another distro?
<plich_> did someone have a wireless card supported by ndiswrapper ??
<bruenig> scorp123, are you talking about debian?
<univremonster> mc44:  sorry my theme is a bit... off and the box was the same color as the background.  Got it now.  Thanks!
<iNcrease> anyone can help? i got this xmodmap problem ... i got mx518 mice  with this as standard option: xmodmap -e " pointer = 1 2 3 8 6 7 4 5 9"
<iNcrease>  .. now i want to let work my prev and next button on it but cant seems to find it :...
<Archoniam> scorp123: I'll tell you what i told to mc44- I NEED SWFTOOLS FOR SELF-STABILITY!!
<wesolek> hello :) can anybody help me out going back to windows? Windows installer doesn't see the partitions that linux was on so I've been struggling for the past few hours to get it back to normal - no luck :(
<bruenig> !caps | Archoniam
<ubotu> Archoniam: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mc44> !caps | Archoniam
<scorp123> bruenig: Archoniam here tries to install non-Ubuntu packages on Ubuntu ...
<Cubey> Jowi, it's not so much a question as a statement. i can't figure out what's wrong. it's not something eating up CPU. the system simply is bogged down now after i did a proper shut down. i booted it back up to find it to be performing in a useless fashion. it takes 5 minutes to boot to the desktop
* Archoniam bangs his head on the chatroom walls once again
<bruenig> scorp123, oh
<bruenig> Archoniam, that's not a good idea unless you are compiling from source
<Cubey> there are no errors when I run it in recovery mode to veiw what happens
<bruenig> compiling from source is safe but installing foreign debs can be problematic
<TheCreationist> Can someone tell my why every program I try to print from crashes as soon as I select "Print" from a menu?  I tried removing and then reinstalling my printer driver, but now my printer suddenly isn't even detected....
<scorp123> bruenig: exactly .... library versions and stuff can be different between Ubuntu and Debian ....
<univremonster> cybrhuman:  Do you have a liveCD?
<bruenig> yes compiled against different libraries is hell
<cybrhuman> univremonster: in 20 minutes, yes
<Cubey> the live cd performs better than my installed version now all of a sudden
<univremonster> cybrhuman:  perhaps you can get your data off using that... though if you're burning one you already thought of that.  I have to restart, good luck!
<wesolek> I need some help to change my partitions back to be visible by windows installer, I tried to change it in fdisk (linux) but so far no luck
<iNcrease> anyone can help? i got this xmodmap problem ... i got mx518 mice  with this as standard option: xmodmap -e " pointer = 1 2 3 8 6 7 4 5 9"  .. now i want to let work my prev and next button on it but cant seems to find it :...
<claria> hi, does anybody know this theme? http://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=htopww7.png
<Jowi> Cubey, have a look in /etc/rc2.d to see if you have services starting up that you don't need (like various servers and indexing tools)
<bruenig> wesolek, there is no reason the partitions wouldn't be invisible, you might check out ##windows though
<bruenig> visible*
<abhorred> Hey all, where is the option in KDE to change the Screen Resolution?
<w8tah> can someone please point me to the ubuntu server channel -- #ubuntu-server as listed in the wiki seems to be defunct
<abhorred> I get the feeling they buried it
<bruenig> abhorred, #kubuntu might give you a quicker answer
<mabo_> someone can talk spanish here??????????????????????
<wesolek> you mean the channel windows? bruenig
<Cubey> Jowi, it was fine until i shut down a short while ago. it's not something eating CPU, it's just bogged WAY down but, i'll check that too ....
<bruenig> wesolek, yes
<Jowi> Cubey, a nice tool for that (that has got explanations of all the services) is "bum"
<mc44> w8tah: there is no specific channel
<ompaul> !es | mabo_
<ubotu> mabo_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<abhorred> I am using Ubuntu, I just happened to install KDE on it
<wesolek> thanks bruenig :)
<w8tah> mc44: ok -
<wesolek> #windows
<bruenig> abhorred, right but the advice they give you will be the same
<bruenig> wesolek, it is ##windows
<abhorred> Aight man
<wesolek> ##windows
<Jowi> Cubey, ah, maybe it was just checking a disk for errors? if you reboot again is it ok?
<wesolek> didn't work lol
<bruenig> wesolek, /join ##windows
<wesolek> oh ok lol
<Cubey> Jowi, i've rebooted it about 5 times now
<w8tah> im trying to install the ssmtp package that is shown in synaptic on my ubuntu LTS LAMP server -- but it refuses to be found -- can someone point me in the right direction?
<Cubey> it sits on loading files for booting or something like that for a while for one
<bruenig> !find ssmtp
<ubotu> Found: ssmtp
<Cubey> but when the GUI finally loads it's also bogged way down
<Jowi> Cubey, every 30 boots or so the disk will be checked automatically. ah, ok. I would use "bum" I think. Can't think of anyway else to troubleshoot atm.
<bruenig> !info ssmtp
<ubotu> ssmtp: extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.61-11 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 8 kB
<ikonia> w8tah: what is the name of the package you want
<bruenig> w8tah, what error do you get
<Cubey> the overall performance is horrible
<w8tah> ssmtp -- its a simple mail transport agent?
<bruenig> w8tah, when you do apt-get install ssmtp'
<ikonia> w8tah: and whats the error you get
<Jowi> Cubey, check the logs maybe
<bruenig> ssmpt*
<w8tah> bruenig: no candidate version found
<MrTankJump> May someone help me change my screen resolution, it only gives me the option of 800x600x50Hz.
<bruenig> w8tah, you are on feisty?
<ikonia> ahhh its not in 6.06
<Cubey> check what log for what? :S
<w8tah> bruenig: no - 6.06 LTS
<w8tah> bruenig: server
<bruenig> !info ssmtp dapper
<Archoniam> Well then, this leads to the question i have asked at least five times! (In advance, yes i have used sudo! And yes, i have tried most of the $#@^ people on the forums *and* irc chatroom have said! Which would again be nothing useful!) My checkinstall and "make" and "make install" commands are bugged or something because i type in "sudo checkinstall 'package/name/was/here.tar.gz' and i get Permission Denied for the package. It's pr
<ubotu> ssmtp: extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.61-5 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 8 kB
<bruenig> w8tah, do you have the extra repositories enabled?
<scorp123> w8tah: did you already do an "apt-get update"
<TheCreationist> Can someone tell my why every program I try to print from crashes as soon as I select "Print" from a menu?  I tried removing and then reinstalling my printer driver, but now my printer suddenly isn't even detected....
<w8tah> bruenig: must not have the right repos
<NETWizz> I need help
<Sivik> can i get some help with grub
<w8tah> scorp123: ya i did but i'll do it again
<Jowi> Cubey, /var/log/messages - /var/log/syslog - /var/log/boot (if you have that). no idea what to look for though. could be anything.
<NETWizz> I went to debug a friend's dos boot disc for updating bios
* Archoniam swears, his ubuntu must be smoking something wacked up man!
<NETWizz> He set it up so that in autoexec.bat it runs fdisk /mbr
<NETWizz> I was unaware
<bruenig> w8tah, ok well edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the lines starting with deb
<NETWizz> until after I ran it
<Sivik> loaded the os and just get to grub>, did a resetup after having to reinstall winblows, and now i can't get the howtos to work, here is what it says when i'm in grub>, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30459/
<NETWizz> Now I get Missing Operating System on my Ubuntu laptp
<bruenig> w8tah, then apt-get update and apt-get install ssmtp
<iNcrease> anyone can help? i got this xmodmap problem ... i got mx518 mice  with this as standard option: xmodmap -e " pointer = 1 2 3 8 6 7 4 5 9"  .. now i want to let work my prev and next button on it but cant seems to find it :...
<w8tah> bruenig: ok -- im on it
<Flannel> !grub | NETWizz
<Cubey> Jowi, after this mess, a few virus related issues with windows doesn't seem so bad. :/
<ubotu> NETWizz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> NETWizz: first link there, that'll reinstall GRUB
<preview> iae
<Jowi> Cubey, a better question is, did you install something before that first troublesome boot?
<w8tah> bruenig: thanks  - im comming over from gentoo and still learning apt
<MrTankJump> May someone help me change my screen resolution, it only gives me the option of 800x600x50Hz.
<mwe> !fixres | MrTankJump
<ubotu> MrTankJump: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NETWizz> Thanks
<Sivik> Flannel: what am i doing wrong that is causing mine not to work, thats the howto i followed
<Cubey> Jowi, yes, lots of things. :/
<akari> Could someone please help me with an unsupported, non-standard software install of Sun Java Studio Enterprise 8.1? http://developers.sun.com/jsenterprise/downloads/index.jsp
<Flannel> Sivik: Right, I saw your paste, looks... normal.  Your BIOS is setup to boot off of hd0, right?
<blargman> how do i mount an iso rw?
<cybrhuman> mc44: you seemed to be able to help univremonster with his drivers issue, maybe you could help me too with a graphics issue?
<Jowi> Cubey, so check /var/log/dpkg.log to see what you installed
<blargman> i tried -o loop,rw  :(
<Cubey> might have been firestart perhaps, a firewall. i'm attempting to even get bum first. i have xfce up instead of gnome and it's just as slow
<bruenig> blargman, you can't write to an iso
<mc44> cybrhuman: whats the problem?
<bruenig> blargman, you can extract it add some stuff and then put it back together
<akari> bruenig: He's talking about an iso image file
<scorp123> bruenig: should be possible
<Sivik> Flannel, its the only hd that i have installed, i get to the grub 1.5 but then it just goes to grub>
<bruenig> scorp123, not by mounting though
<cybrhuman> mc44: installed new driver, and after that my gui hasn't worked.
<Archoniam> WHAT THE CRAP? Nobody sees a five-line message? Well, this better be visible(for once)! (In advance, yes i have used sudo! And yes, i have tried most of the $#@^ people on the forums *and* irc chatroom have said! Which would again be nothing useful!) My checkinstall and "make" and "make install" commands are bugged or something because i type in "sudo checkinstall 'package/name/was/here.tar.gz' and i get Permission Denied for the 
<scorp123> bruenig: an ISO image? Sure.
<JC_Denton_> does ubuntu work with most webcams?
<scorp123> bruenig: .... at least that's what I thought .....
<mc44> !attitude | Archoniam
<ubotu> Archoniam: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mc44> cybrhuman: what driver? what card?
<mwe> mount the iso copy and change files, create a new iso
<Jowi> Archoniam, "./configure" + "make" + "sudo checkinstall"
<MrTankJump> the command did nothing to fix my problem
<bruenig> well he said he can't write to it even with -o rw
<mwe> of course not it wont mount rw
<scorp123> Archoniam: besides, checkinstall won't work everywhere according to my experience.
<bruenig> mwe, so then how do  you do it?
<Archoniam> Jowi: As what?
<Jowi> Archoniam, checkinstall creates and installs a .deb package. not a tar.gz.
<cybrhuman> mc44: nvidia geforce go 7600, not sure on the driver .... x.org is the only thing i remember.
<JC_Denton_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mwe> bruenig: mount the iso, copy all the files elsewhere. change what you want and create a new iso file
<mc44> cybrhuman: how did you install the driver?
<digin4> is there a black gnome theme for ubuntu instead of organge?:P
<bruenig> !patience | Archoniam you don't check install .tar.gzs you check install after compiling the source
<ubotu> Archoniam you don't check install .tar.gzs you check install after compiling the source: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jowi> Archoniam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Sivik> what else should i try, it seems to still not be working (the grub)
<cybrhuman> mc44: package manager, the one that gnome uses.
<cybrhuman> mc44: synaptic is it?
<Flannel> Sivik: Ah.  That's not a re-install GRUB thign then.  That's a menu.lst issue
<mc44> cybrhuman: yes, which driver did you install...?
<bruenig> mwe, right well that is basically an alternative way to what I was saying
<Flannel> Sivik: pastebin your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Sivik> Flannel, then let me pastebin the menu.lst
<Archoniam> scorp123 and Jowi, Checkinstall never works for some reason even if used in the most proper of ways.
<Flannel> Sivik: make sure you get the one off your HD, not the one in memory of the LiveCD
<bruenig> mwe, I just meant to say you can't mount an iso add files to it, unmount it and have that file changed, you have to add files and recreate it
<Sivik> i know, i had it set that way
<plich__> did someone have a wireless card supported by ndiswrapper ??
<scorp123> Archoniam: well, you must be doing something wrong then. For complex issues I suggest you use the forums. It makes it easier to post complex issues, copy & paste outputs, etc. IRC has its limits you see.
<mc44> cybrhuman: what error do you get on startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> plich__: what wireless card do you have
<Jowi> Archoniam, just make sure you have "build-essential" installed. and read that page link I gave you.
<Archoniam> Well, there's the friggin' problem. Gotta chmod first.
<bruenig> Archoniam, when you compile stuff it should tip you off as to whether it has erred, don't just ./configure make and make install without looking at what it spits out at you
<Sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30484/
<cybrhuman> mc44: when the ubuntu loading screen displeys it goes blank afterwards...
<plich__> Jack_Sparrow: I've working card, but i must to start it by hand (dhclient wlan0)
<Archoniam> Jowi: Thanks for the linkm figured out what the crap i did wrong
<mc44> cybrhuman: blank.? you get text? and error? a prompt...?
<Jowi> Archoniam, no prob.
<cybrhuman> mc44: I am able to log on in text mode
<Jack_Sparrow> plich__: I have a couple broadcom's and they have been working fine
<mc44> cybrhuman: did you mess with your xorg when you installed the driveR?
<kaslepro> which repo for getting opera
<plich__> Jack_Sparrow: They working on GUI, that U can connect/disconnect by network manager ?
<akari> Can someone please help with installing Sun Java Studio on Feisty? >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> plich__: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> plich__: Is what I have running here
<Jowi> kaslepro, http://www.opera.com/download/
<Flannel> Sivik: Which partition is / on?  and is /boot on a different one?
<cybrhuman> mc44: i executed an instruction for enabling that driver (command came up after instaling the package), I got a error message there i think but I thought it didnt mean so much...
<Sivik> root is on sd3 and the boot is on sd2
<VanillaTbone> OK, I got a simple problem that I cannot figure out guys...
<mc44> cybrhuman: ok do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the "nv" driver and the defaults for everything else
<Jack_Sparrow> plich__: Good luck with that.. I need to power down and switch some hardware.
<cybrhuman> mc44: thanks, i will try that
<sayers> I can't suspend because of a Plug and Play problem
<mc44> cybrhuman: then run startx to get into the gui
<VanillaTbone> I open my terminal use gedit to open a Python file and edit some syntax, but the file is "appears" to be blank. But this is a tech support's instructions on their software
<bruenig> VanillaTbone, check that there wasn't a typo in te filename
<bruenig> the*
<Sivik> does having those two didn't partitions and hope that isn't a problem
<Flannel> Sivik: Ah, that's your issue then.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0  and pay special attenton to where he mounts /boot (his /dev/hda1)
<VanillaTbone> I copied and pasted then cd'd to the dir and "ls" and it is the right one
<bruenig> VanillaTbone, what does cat filename give you
<dyrne> VanillaTbone: as a rule try to use tab completion when gedit filename just to be sure
<VanillaTbone> Find the line that says:
<VanillaTbone>  {{{
<VanillaTbone>  # self.add_renderer("gstrenderer")
<VanillaTbone>  }}}
<VanillaTbone>  And remove the # at the beginning of it, so it should look like:
<VanillaTbone>  {{{
<VanillaTbone>  self.add_renderer("gstrenderer")
<VanillaTbone>  }}}
<VanillaTbone>  The comment out the line that says
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<VanillaTbone>  {{{
<VanillaTbone>  self.add_renderer("xinerenderer")
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> bah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<Sivik> VanilliaTbone: pleae use pastebin
<Jowi> !paste > VanillaTbone
<VanillaTbone> yeah
<VanillaTbone> Sorry bout the flood guys
<Cubey> *sigh* this is just insanity
<Sivik> Flannel: i have that printed out
<Flannel> Sivik: no, having those partitions separate isn't a problem, it's just different than having them together.  Most people prefer having /boot separate
<bruenig> VanillaTbone, does cat filename give you stuff, yes or no?
<Sivik> Flannel: ok
<VanillaTbone> No bruenig
<VanillaTbone> sec
<Archoniam> VanillaTbone: Just use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and you'll be in the clear from being kickbanned by an op.
<bruenig> VanillaTbone, but it doesn't tell you that the file doesn't exist?
<VanillaTbone> sec
<kaslepro> how do i increase the speed on my tutch pad? please help...
<Compressed> is there an easy way to go back to python 2.4 after doing an apt-get update?
<VanillaTbone> sudo gedit /usr/share/python-support/democracyplayer/democracy/frontend_implementation/VideoDisplay.py
<Flannel> Sivik: Are you using the desktop CD or the alternate CD?
<VanillaTbone> ^that is it
<bruenig> Compressed, I believe they are installed simultaneously
<Compressed> oh
<bruenig> VanillaTbone, I don't care, do cat /that/long/thing and tell me if it shoots stuff out or not
<VanillaTbone> alright bruenig
<Sivik> Flannel: i see what i missed
<Compressed> bruenig: in /usr/include i only see python2.5 dir
<bruenig> !info python2.4
<ubotu> python2.4: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-2ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 2731 kB, installed size 9296 kB
<bruenig> !info python 2.5
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Cubey> Jowi, guess what? Bum froze
<bruenig> !info python2.5
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3015 kB, installed size 10300 kB
<Flannel> Sivik: sounds good.  Also, if you go to the bottom of the page, there's some tutorial from elsewhere, that walks you through it too (look for "configuring the GRUB menu")
<bruenig> Compressed, yes they are two different packages, make sure python2.4 and python2.5 are installed
<Compressed> ah
<Compressed> apt-get install python2.4?
<Cubey> it fails to even load the data
<bruenig> Compressed, yes
<Flannel> Sivik: I belive you just missed setting root to hda3
<Compressed> oh ok ty
<TJ1> Hi all  i was running Ubuntu 7.04 from a CD and it worked fine, when I installed it on the hard disk my wireless internet connection isnt working now   can someonehelp me get it working again?
<bruenig> TJ1, does iwconfig give you any information as to which interface is the wireless interface or not
<Jowi> Cubey, "sudo bum" should do it and it takes a while for it to find what you have installed. anyway, not sure I can give you more pointers than that. /var/log/dpkg.log can be useful to see what exactly you installed and if you really need it...
<VanillaTbone> bruenig: you were right.... I will have to contact the support rep and get the right dir and/or filename. It does not exist
<Carlos___> wolas
<TJ1> hmmm
<TJ1> how do i type that in?  lol
<bruenig> TJ1, open the terminal applications>accessories>terminal and do 'iwconfig"
<bruenig> mismatching quotes
<bruenig> hmmm
<BaD_CrC> bruenig: wlan0 usually
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, usually yeah, mine is eth2 though
<Sivik> Flannel: thanks for making me read it again
<Flannel> Sivik: Get it figured out?
<fzaly> anyone knows how to remove 'mldonkey' pls?
<bruenig> fzaly, how did you install it?
<TJ1> it says: No wireless extensions
<BaD_CrC> bruenig: are you using a router as a client? that's how mine is setup.
<w8tah> i know this is really really minor, but on my gentoo servers, both my normal command prompts and also my vi windows have some color coding to them - -on my ubuntu boxes they do not -- is there an EASY way to achieve this?
<TJ1> on eth0
<danya__> someone plz help me with wine installation !!?
<TJ1> eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, it has to do with the chipset, ipw stuff is always eth2
<TJ1> it works on the wired network
<Archoniam> (now, i'm probably going to follow y'all's BS and i'll have to repeat it anyway.) I tried ta ./configure in swftools. It hates me and now it outputs the error here: (also the trial and error process i used) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30485/
<BaD_CrC> bruenig: what chipset? i just got in, so if you said anything above, i didn't catch it.
<TJ1> just n0oton the wireless
<ladydoor> w8tah: Are you talking about the prompt? ls output? ncurses applications?
<fzaly> i've ran the mlnet
<TJ1> its an HP latop  p4  3.2ghz with 1gig of RAM
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, no I mean the way that stuff is named is dependent on the wireless cards, intel cards from what I have read are usually named eth2 or ethsomething whereas other cards go with wlan0, it is dependent on that not on router config or whatever else you were talking about
<w8tah> ladydoor: the prompt itself and everything in vi
<fzaly> then it works
<ladydoor> w8tah: what shell do you use? bash?
<w8tah> yes
<Roundy_T1> My sound works, but i don't have any control over the levels....any ideas?
<bruenig> TJ1, are you sure it is eth0? does it have a bunch of stuff beside eth0 in the output:
<bruenig> ?
<TJ1> no  eth0 says no wireless connections
<TJ1> eth1 has a bunch of stuff next to it
<TJ1> Broadcom 4306
<bruenig> TJ1, ok so it is eth1
<w8tah> ladydoor: yes
<ladydoor> w8tah: okay, what is the output of cat .bashrc |grep PS1
<ladydoor> ?
<TJ1> yes  eth1 sounds like the wired connection
<bruenig> TJ1, do iwlist eth1 scan, and see if it picks up any access points
<BaD_CrC> bruenig: i have an intel gigabit ethernet port on my mobo and it shows as eth0 and i have a dlink wireless card on the same board as wlan0. both are bridged for a little boost in speed for transferring stuff across my gigabit lan.
<bruenig> TJ1, eth1 is the wireless connection
<TJ1> ok
<Cubey> Jowi, i finally got it. however i don't think it made any differnce disabling the ones i didn't need
<bruenig> TJ1, eth0 says there is no wireless stuff on it, that is how you know
<P-K> is the ubuntu.beryl-project.org still working?
<abhorred> bruenig: Thanks for sending me there, didn't totally fix me up but they gave me good advice
<TJ1> how do i get it to find my wireless router?
<Roundy_T1> My sound works, but i don't have any control over the levels....any ideas?
<w8tah> ladydoor: no such file or directory
<abhorred> Everyone have a wonderful day
<BaD_CrC> odd
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, ok so you are affirming my point
<TJ1> ?
<ladydoor> w8tah: are you in your home dir? if not, do cat ~/.bashrc|grep PS1
<akari> danya__: May I kindly redirect you to; http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<bruenig> TJ1, do "iwlist eth1 scan" in terminal
<bruenig> TJ1, see if it picks anything up
<ladydoor> w8tah: If you don't have a .bashrc, we'll just get you one started real quick.
<BaD_CrC> hmm, i have a ath0 and wifi0 as well. don't know where those came from.
<w8tah> ladydoor: ok
<TJ1> rth1 says No scan results
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, different cards, atheros is ath0 I believe
<FallingCow> I haven't been able to find on the ubuntu website minimum/recommended machine specs to put ubuntu on. Does anyone know (about) what they are?
<BaD_CrC> atheros is wlan0
<TJ1> eth1 says no scan results
<Archoniam> Told yeh!!! Look the crap back to my last mesage -.-
<bruenig> FallingCow, 256 MB of ram, 2 gigs of disk space
<Archoniam> message*
<ladydoor> w8tah: this line should get you a color prompt, if nothing else: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u\[\033[01;34m\] @\h:\[\033[01;31m\] \w\[\033\] \$ '
<bruenig> TJ1, so it doesn't see any access points
<w8tah> ladydoor: ok -one moment
<ladydoor> w8tah: okay.
<TJ1> no wireless points, it doesnt apprear that way
<FallingCow> bruenig: thanks
<dyrne> FallingCow: this has more to do with what you are running ontop of the base install. ubuntu by default uses gnome which i dont like with less than 512 ram. xubuntu though id consider usable with 128 or 256. then  fluxbox on ubuntu 64 or above
<rolfen> anyone knows about a german-english translation utility for linux?
<BaD_CrC> grrr, the gnome bar crashed
<chattr> hi
<BaD_CrC> let's see if it will recover my systray icons
<w8tah> ladydoor where does .bashrc go in the home folder?
<BaD_CrC> 90% of the time it doesn't
<Cubey> Jowi, could it possibley be a swap issue?
<ladydoor> w8tah: I also find it useful to add the lines (without the outermost quotes) "eval "`dircolors -b $HOME/.colordb`" and "alias ls='ls -h --color=auto'"
<tupa> I get that error compiling a driver, what packages do I need:       error: linux/config.h:
<ladydoor> w8tah: it's its own file.
<dyrne> BaD_CrC: pkill gnome-panel; nohup gnome-panel&
<tupa> it says the file doesn't exist
<danya__> akari : I cant seem to add those repos to the source list !
<w8tah> i found it -- i was in /var/log when i looked for it b4
<w8tah> sorry
<bruenig> tupa, kernel headers maybe
<ladydoor> w8tah: no worries :-)
<FallingCow> dyrne: thanks, I'll likely be running fluxbox, or maybe xfce
<Archoniam> LOL!
<danya__> akari : I've tried also another site ..
<akari> danya__: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<bruenig> vim*
<akari> If you cannot edit the file you forgot to sudo the editor
<ladydoor> w8tah: sweet. So you might just want to look through your file and edit it some. I believe that in vim there's some feature to enable. If you run the command vimtutor, it's somewhere in there
* Archoniam is busy ROFLMAOing, please see his last message
<BaD_CrC> impatient people don't deserve help.
<w8tah> ladydoor: will do -- looking at it now
<bruenig> !ot | Archoniam
<ubotu> Archoniam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chattr> does other distributions use commands like "sudo" too?
<BaD_CrC> i didn't get help here by being impatient
<abhorred> chattr: Other distributions allow you to login as Root :P
<bruenig> chattr, sudo is a separate program, you can install and use it on any distro
<chattr> true
<chattr> ah okay
<akari> I successfully suppressed my impatience and got no help - but found it out myself ^.^
<chattr> i used before mandrake
<BaD_CrC> if you really must, "sudo su -"
<tupa> bruenig how is the package named? I installed linux-headers-generic, but no luck
<abhorred> I came from Slackware
<chattr> but now i took ubuntu and got a "shock" lol
<bruenig> !find linux-headers
<ubotu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.20-15, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-lowlatency, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-server (and 14 others)
<TJ1> so no other suggestions (not trying to sound impatient)  :)
<abhorred> But alas, I can get people to actually like Ubuntu
<bruenig> tupa, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<awsoonn> How shoudl i start going about settign up a Dial up connection in Ubuntu?
<tupa> bruenig that's what I installed
<chattr> sometime when i want to compile a program with ./configure etc i get an error message
<tupa> let me paste the error
<danya__> akari : .. the command u gave me what do they do ?
<chattr> what can be the problem for?
<tupa> in debian compiles fine, so I guess ubuntu would be fine too bruenig
<akari> danya__: Start vi editor with root access
<dyrne> chattr: the first thing you need is build-essential package
<bruenig> sudo is generally more useful as a means of circumventing passwords, for instance wifi-radar requires root but it is annoying to type it each time when you are roaming, so you just set a sudo exception and all is good
<danya__> akari : would u be telling this to a one week new user :P?
<chattr> dyrne and i get this where?
<Sivik> Flannel: thanks
<dyrne> chattr: your package manager
<soothsayer> By default on ubuntu-server is it safe to open UDP 123 for NTP?
<Archoniam> bruenig: lolol....that was about the question i asked, which is not off topic. God, takin' everything the wrong way, making everyone think i'm a dumb#$@ becouse i LOL about talking to 1,125 brick wallk.
<tupa> bruenig : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30488/
<Archoniam> walls*
<Archoniam> 1,126*
<Syncro> umm, i need help with my ET sound (No sound)
<panfist> hi, i installed xubuntu onto my laptop, then when i tried to install ati drivers according to this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide and when I boot, x fails to start
<akari> danya__: We offer help on a case by case basis, we do not offer introductory courses ^.^
<w8tah> ladydoor: how do i run the vimtutor comamnd -- all ive ever done with vim is edit text files and confs
<chattr> Dyrne okay i will check it then thx
<dyrne> chattr: having to compile something is pretty rare in ubuntu though. there are alot of packages
<tupa> as you can see in line 35, linux headers are installed
<Archoniam> panfist: Go to #xubuntu for that.
<bruenig> Archoniam, this is a volunteer channel, we may not know the answer or may intentionally keep it from you for being a jackass, stop complaining, none of us are paid
<ladydoor> w8tah: Oh, okay. Just type "vimtutor" at the command prompt.
<w8tah> in vim or at the normal command line?
<ladydoor> w8tah: it contains handy tips for using vim, but there is a lot of it.
<chattr> dyrne so i dont need to?
<ladydoor> w8tah: normal.
<x_> hello everybody :-)
<w8tah> DOH -- sorry i was trying in vim
<Syncro> hello
<GNUtoo> hello,what's the name of the printer manager in ubuntu?(the thing that apears when you print something and where you can change the printer queue and similar)
<w8tah> my brain is mush tonight
<x_> i need some help about Bryl
<dyrne> chattr: sometimes you might want to. but rarely need to. always search the synaptic package manager first
<BaD_CrC> talk nerdy to me
<BaD_CrC> :)
<Syncro> What is it x_
<akari> GNUtoo: The printer manager is CUPS and the tool you're refering to is most likely evince
<GNUtoo> akari, thanks
<x_> SYN.... how i can get glass desktop during rotating Cube ?!
<ladydoor> w8tah: Sorry, I'm not actually super-familiar with vim, so that's honestly as far as I can get you.
<Syncro> Glass desktop?
<akari> x_: #ubuntu-effects for questions about beryl :)
<Syncro> ohhh
<Syncro> Like see through
<chattr> dyrne srry for my questions i m new in ubuntu  so what about this "synamtic package manager"
<x_> what ?!
<w8tah> ladydoor: no worries -- ive used it a lot in gentoo - -but only for text editing -- i know it can do tons -- just never bothered to learn it all
<myheartfordebian> chattr: Just the greatest thing ever
<Music_Shuffle> !synaptic | chattr
<ubotu> chattr: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<BaD_CrC> Ask A Ninja has all the answers
<Syncro> All right well i understand
<Syncro> Hold on
<dyrne> chattr: it is basically a front end to apt-get
<x_> if i can find out so why i should asking here ?! :-(
<chattr> hm i used always: sudo aptitude
<ladydoor> w8tah: I mean, it's good to know the basics.
<chattr> so its the same then or?
<Syncro> ok
<w8tah> agreed - thanks again
<Syncro> x_
<bust3d> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_9oPwjN3AmA&mode=related&search=
<bust3d> HILARIOUS
<Syncro> You have Beryl running
<dyrne> chattr: pretty much. you can use aptitude or apt-get or synaptic for gui goodness
<Syncro> Open the manager
<TJ1> hey  whats weird is that my router sees the wireless laptop
<BaD_CrC> eww aptitude was like the first thing i messed with back in the 1.2.13 days of debian.
<BaD_CrC> never again
<x_> SYN... yeah ?!
<TJ1> and it has an ip address on the routers config page
<chattr> dyrne ah ok nice
<Syncro> On the top click Desktop
<Syncro> Then clcik Desktop Cube
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-248-194-146.dsl.klmzmi.ameritech.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<x_> UBUNTU-EFFECTS is empty :-(
<Syncro> then click Transperancy Cube
<Syncro> And check it
* Archoniam decides this is like waiting for a pizza at Pizza Hut for 2 hours(Which he has been through) and knows Bruenig is going to be king of the brick walls and get someone to kickban him, so he leaves and waits for some fucker to ban him, bastards.
<Archoniam> /leave
<Marlene> yup im new to linux in general how do i set up my connection to my home net
<Syncro> It should work
<bruenig> what an idiot
<x_> SYN ... thanks ... let me try   :-)
<TJ1> and it has the dns server # and my cable domain name there too
<Syncro> Alright
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-180-137-44.buffalo.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ladydoor> w8tah: np.
<wepeel> hi all, whe I log in, I keep getting a message that the file .dmrc in my $HOME directory isn't owned by me etc...anyone familiar with this and can help me?
<TJ1> but under the host tab on the laptop it says local host ip address is 127.0.0.1
<NETWizz> Anybody know where to find himem.sys
<NETWizz> for msdos 6.22
<ompaul> NETWizz, ask in ##windows
<akari> wepeel: sudo chown <yourname>:<yourname> *.dmrc
<bruenig> wepeel, you need to do ctrl + alt + f1 to get to a virtual console, and then login and do sudo chown username:username -R /home/username
<BaD_CrC> NETWizz: http://opendos.org/
<BaD_CrC> or http://freedos.com/
<TJ1> hmmm so no one can help me?  i dont know if I missed the reply before
<bruenig> wepeel, then ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to login
<leon_pegg_> my ubuntu desktop http://boxstor.com/image/laptop-003.png hoe cool
<x_> SYN ... thanks friend   :-) that worked   :-D
<Syncro> Haha, no prob
<bruenig> TJ1, has iwlist eth1 scan produced anything for you yet?
<x_> SYN ... how sometimes your ID is yello ?!
<Syncro> I have no idea
<akari> x_: Always yellow with your name in the line
<Syncro> Its gray for me
<wepeel> bruenig: do I have to log out now and then log back in?
<x_> AKAR.. yeah ... but how ?!
<akari> x_
<Syncro> Or its probably becuase im partly color bind
<Syncro> blind*
<Syncro> hahaha
<bruenig> wepeel, no just switch to the ctrl + alt + f7 and login normally
<x_> :-o
<TJ1> no  eth1 says No scan results
<Sivik> fwhat kind of card TJ1?
<Syncro> Anyway, i need help with Enemy Territory cause i have No Sound
<x_> akari ... if i wanna write 2 u with yellow what should i do ?!
<Marlene> like i said im new to linux so if someone could give alittle help as to how to get the connection to my network to work i would apreciate it
<BaD_CrC> why does my taskbar show a "Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner" like every 30 minutes? I don't see a cron job for it.
<wepeel> bruenig: right, so If I'm already at f7 I need to log out and then back in for this to work
<akari> x_: You just did by writing "akari" in the line
<wepeel> brb
<akari> FYI: Sun Java Enterprise Studio is incompatible with Beryl :((
<TJ1> broadcom
<myheartfordebian> I liked the USS Akira class more then Intrepid
<apocalyptica> hi
<x_> Syncro .... i am new in linux ... ;-)
<ladydoor> x_: if you type out the whole nick when "talking" to someone, it draws their attention to it.
<ladydoor> x_: which is why it's polite in busy channels to completely type out a nick when responding to someone...it helps them see when someone's saying something. (most irc clients have tab-completion) :-)
<Syncro> I am kinda still new at Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack_Sparrow: Testing to see if it will highlight my name to myself
<Anlar> akari: that is Beryls fault and you can fix it using one command line option to sun studio
<BaD_CrC> eww Broadcom chip. Linksys hardware?
<Syncro> x_
<wepeel> Hurm, no go
<x_> i have some problem about screen resolution ... who can help me ?!
<Syncro> Oh
<akari> Anlar: Which CL?
<Syncro> Haha
<Syncro> I probably can
<TJ1> d link pre-n router
<myheartfordebian> x_, I just fixed a problem like that, what's up?
<apocalyptica> could someone help me with fglrx and my ati driver?
<bruenig> wepeel, I am confused you said you couldn't login because of the error and then asked whether you should log out
<bruenig> that threw me
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: Where are you at with your networking problem..
<wepeel> bruenig: sorry, I'm not beintg precise
<x_> i using Nvidia 7900 GTX and i have just 1024 now ... how i can change it to 1680 ?!
<wepeel> bruenig,  when I log in, i get a message that $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored
<TJ1> what is weird.. the wireless connection worked in Ubuntu running off the cd but not after I install Ubuntu
<Syncro> Whateves, i need help with Enemy Territory if someone out there knows how to fix the sound cause there in none what so ever
<Marlene> ive got it connected but it will not alow me to browse
<Anlar> akari: add AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit in front of the command.. like with netbeans it's "AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit netbeans"
<sidenet> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<wepeel> bruenig, and I'm supposed to chmod 644 that file, which I did
<apocalyptica> i have a new ati card but fglrx still isnt working, i am running feisty
<Anlar> akari: sun studio is just netbeans that is rebranded
<NETWizz> Um
<akari> x_: For non-standard resolution you need to edit your xorg.conf file and add it there
<NETWizz> That is molested Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: What type of netwrork card do you have
<wepeel> bruenig, also, my $HOME permissions are all screwed up
<bruenig> wepeel, ok, well what does ls -l ~/.dmrc show you for ownership and permissions
<bruenig> wepeel, did you use sudo for graphical apps?
<NETWizz> Why would someone molest windows to make it look like ubuntu
<x_> akari ... i'm not pro ... can u tell me what can i do ?!
<Marlene> i dont know off the top of my head and im not by my machine
<sidenet> .j #ubuntu-device
<sidenet> woops
<wepeel> bruenig, -rw-r--r-- 1 username username
<x_> akari  ... my Nvidia card is active now in restricted hardware
<wepeel> bruenig, sudo for graphical apps?
<Marlene> im sure its just your standard network easy ethernet card
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: In order to help us help you, we need to know as much as possible about your hardware, wired, wireless, cable, dsl, router, version of ubuntu..
<BaD_CrC> blah, i'll be back.
<akari> Anlar: Trying... thanks in advance
<bruenig> wepeel, that is what generally causes these problems, unless you just went crazy on permissions yourself chowning stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: There is no such thing
<wepeel> bruenig: that latter I might have done trying to restrict other users access to my files. How can I restore all the correct permissions to my home folder (defaults)?
<akari> x_: Type "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look at the bottom. You will see... :)
<Marlene> aight i have a cisco bridge going to a smc router then i have a cable coming out of the router to the machine
<NETWizz> There is a school district in Texas running Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: Sorry, not trying to be cute or curt...
<akari> x_: I had to add my 1440x900, too
<bruenig> wepeel, you just have to change them yourself, there is no restore to default permissions
<winowerproblems> my user settings window opens but then freezes and no users show up does anybody have and suggestions in order to fix it??
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: Great start, we have a wired system
<x_> akari ... and then?!
<Marlene> my other machine with ms vista are working
<chattr> i installed my php5 but how i configure it and start it then on ubuntu?
<Jowi> Marlene, if you can enter an ip address in the browser like 216.239.59.99 (you should reach google) then it is a DNS problem.
<wepeel> bruenig: ok, so chmod *** -R /home/username?
<akari> Anlar: Thanks alot it's working great :)
<sidenet> my wireless network card (linksys wmp54g ver. 1) is not working with ubuntu 7.04.  can someone point me in the direction of a tutorial to get it to work?  i've already tried ubuntu forums with no luck.
<winowerproblems> ons in order to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: Is it internal on a desktop, pcmcia on a laptop, usb off a port..?
<bruenig> wepeel, no that is a bad idea because different files require different permissions, for instance any directories you have require 755, but most files will require 644 or lower
<akari> Anlar: I cannot program without my cube ^.^
<Syncro> Someone call me?
<Marlene> off a port on a desktop
<Anlar> akari: I guess you can put it into your .bashrc, just export BLAHBLAH="whatever"
<Syncro> I got ET sound working
<wepeel> bruenig, hurm, can you think of another way to do it other than file by file?
<Syncro> WOT
<Syncro> WOOT*
<akari> Anlar: I just put it in jstudio.sh :)
<x_> akari ... that is all : # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<x_> #
<x_> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<x_> # values from the debconf database.
<x_> #
<x_> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
<x_> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<x_> #
<x_> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<bruenig> !ops
<Anlar> akari: that's fine as well :)
<x_> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<x_> # package.
<bruenig> we can't handle a full xorg
<x_> #
<x_> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: So it is a usb network adapter...  so it should be easy to find out the make and model..
<aricz> gg x_
<x_> # again, run the following command:
<ompaul> s
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<chattr> i installed my php5 but how i configure it and start it then on ubuntu?
<Syncro> lol x_
<winowerproblems> when my user settings window appears, all it does is show a window but no user names, or anything and when i press the x it says something about not responding
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: It will probably end up being a broadcom BCM43xx chipset but we still need to check
<wepeel> bruenig, what I pasted above rw -r -r is 644, right?
<sidenet> Help!
<akari> chattr: You type "php <yourscript.php>" if you want to add it to your apache config you just do nothing :)
<bruenig> wepeel, you can switch all directories to 755 with one command, find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<bruenig> wepeel, yes
<x_> i back ... who shoot me out of chatroom ?!?!?!?!?!?!
<sidenet> you were spamming :(
<akari> x_: You were spamming
<x_> :-o
<Jowi> x_, use pastebin (see the topic of the channel)
<chattr> akari i want the server to test my local php scripts
<InsomniaCity> Hi! can I install a package from something more recent than edgy on an edgy box?
<x_> i just did what u said  :-(
<bruenig> x_, we'd rather not have an entire xorg.conf pasted
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | x_
<ubotu> x_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arso> das boot
<LinuxKid> how can  install gmake on ubuntu
<Arso> woops, wrong channel ,sorry
<winowerproblems> does anybody know how to fix my user settings window it never shows any user names. and i don't know what to do to allow me to change the user settings
<ladydoor> !apt-pin
<bruenig> InsomniaCity, it is not a good idea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-pin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x_> oh .. ok
<wepeel> bruenig, ok, did it. let me log out then log back in and see what it says
<akari> chattr: I didn't have to do anything to do so. Just install apache2, php and synaptic should automagically add all necessary (default) configuration
<Marlene> aight well like i said im not at my machine, just to clairify i have to manually set the network up, because i know they are taking to eack other the activity light is working
<sidenet> !help
<chattr> ok
<x_> i just have a problem with screen resolution ... that's all :-(
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> !fixres | x_
<ubotu> x_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jowi> InsomniaCity, yes, by compiling the source for example. it is not recommended to install packages for other versions of ubuntu though (conflicts may arise)
<wepeel> bruenig, that worked...I think my $HOME was permissioned incorrectly. Thanks for the help!
<akari> chattr: Make sure you have apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 installed
<Marlene> x_ just have your auto config the monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: We have great walk throughs depending on your hardware.. it is not a big deal
<LinuxKid> how can install gmake on ubuntu
<goose> Greetings, Could some one please help me with a Bluetooth issue on ubuntu, could they please pm me, any one?
<bruenig> wepeel, really? that doesn't seem like it would have fixed permissions on stuff like .dmrc but if it works it works I guess
<Cubey> Jowi, hmmm, now the BIOS is saying the drive linux is on is failing (according to SMART)
<ladydoor> InsomniaCity: I believe it's technically possible using apt-pinning if you want to stick with the repositories. If not, you can always compile a package from source.
<erUSUL> LinuxKid: gmake == gnumake? is default in linux (some bsd's install gnu make as gmake)
<chattr> akari it is installed
<wepeel> bruenig, yeah, but my .dmrc was at 644 as I pasted. The $HOME wasn't owned exclusively by this username, apparently
<Jowi> Cubey, that does not sound good :/
<erUSUL> LinuxKid: just use make
<Marlene> where are these walk through located
<x_> how ?! my resolution is 1024 now ... 7900 GTX  can come op to 1680 ... but i haven't in menu :-(
<LinuxKid> i must compile whit gmake
<bruenig> wepeel, I guess that makes sense if $HOME wasn't 755 then you would have some issues for sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Marlene: If you do have a BCM43xx chipset here is a useful page... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<wepeel> bruenig, anyway, I'm still a little confused as to how that worked as well. Now all the files look to be permed correctly, and of course all dirs at 755
<erUSUL> x_: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wepeel> bruenig, i THINK THAT WAS THE CASE
<wepeel> oops
<Marlene> aight thanks i gota jet i got an install
<Marlene> lata
<goose> Hey, could some one please help me with a bluetooth issue?
<x_> erUSUL  ... thanks dude ... i'll check it  :-)
<wepeel> bruenig, sometimes I get tab and caps wrong, sorry :)
<Jowi> Cubey, backup your home dir and get yourself a new drive (just a recommendation ;))
<bruenig> wepeel, well run find ~ -type d, you sill see that it lists all the directories in your home directory recursively, the -exec chmod 755 {} just tell it to to chmod all of that stuff, find is a very good tool
<Hrv> hi...im having some problems with my freshly installed ubuntu. When i log in i get a error message saying the gnome settings deamon could not be loaded and a code saying: Process /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon received signal 11
<Hrv> does someone know whats its all about
<wib> is it possible to configure the behaviour of the window list at all?
<wepeel> bruenig, yeah, I've never used find before with -type it's pretty slick
<bruenig> wepeel, type f for files
<akari> chattr: Surf to http://localhost/ and see if apache works. Then put a test.php file in that www directory: "<php? phpinfo(); ?>" and surf to http://localhost/test.php
<Cubey> Jowi, already did backup the important stuff to me, the few emails i got in the past few days. hm. now it's not detecting at all. i guess that's why linux was messing up, the HD was dying.linux sure didn't detect it though
<wepeel> bruenig, it's actually a great tip. we have solaris at the office and I can envision using this a lot there. too
<n00dle> Has anyone here had hibernate (suspend-to-disk) stop working suddenly?
<Nembie563> Can anyone help me install Tor?
<Cubey> i guess it just completely died all of a sudden. it's not detecting at all now
<chattr> akari yup i saw now
<Jowi> Cubey, I tyink there is a smart notifier available...
<chattr> it works
<ladydoor> Nembie563: I'm pretty sure there's a tor irc channel somewhere or other...you should try checking their website for howtos and contact info.
<Jowi> !info smart-notifier
<ubotu> smart-notifier: graphical hard disk health status notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 176 kB
<bruenig> wepeel, very nice to set uniform permissions recursively without having to worry about the fact that directories require executable perms while files don't, I use it a lot when copying stuff of of my thumbdrive which is fat16 and gives a bunch of weird permissions to files when copied over
<chattr> does the server automatically starts on startup of ubuntu?
<bruenig> chattr, what server?
<akari> o.O I want a graphical hard disk health status notifier!!
<wepeel> bruenig, indeed, I generally use chmod recursively then fix whatever I need to based on file type, this is way way easier
<chattr> bruenig apache server
<Nembie563> Thanks ladydoor I'll check it out
<T-Connect> Can someone help me out on installing this game please? http://www.allacrost.org/ Here is my report. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456620
<ladydoor> Nembie563: np
<Jowi> Cubey, just because of that i will install the smart-notifier in case I get what you got
<erUSUL> Nembie563: 'sudo apt-get install tor' ??
<T-Connect> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<T-Connect> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bruenig> T-Connect, close synaptic
<winowerproblems> can anybody help me please? my user settings window won't load up, when it appears its empty and its just the frame
<T-Connect> I did
#ubuntu 2007-07-20
<erUSUL> T-Connect: or/and use sudo
<bruenig> T-Connect, add/remove? update-notifier?
<bruenig> auto-codecs
<bruenig> restricted drivers
<bruenig> the awesomeness of 7 different package managers
<bruenig> for simplicity of coruse
<chattr> back
<wepeel> bruenig, of course :)
<T-Connect> It look like it broken.
<rubikcube> cupsys should not even crash the whole system when it receives a malformed ps, should it?
<T-Connect> 2 errors
<ladydoor> erUSUL: I believe that tor is one of those packages that *has* to be up-to-date, since it's all about anonymity and security. However, as I am not a user, if you are I will defer to your judgment.
<winowerproblems> my users settings window won't appear all the way, it just shows the frame but there are no user names
<winowerproblems> can somebody help me?
<bruenig> T-Connect, it looks like the lock is there and you either aren't running it as sudo or have another package manager open
<bruenig> T-Connect, you can always sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock, but generally that error means something and you should only run this command if you are sure it is wrong
<T-Connect> Tell me how to do this. I will copy and paste onto my notes. Then I will restart Ubuntu and do it over.
<obf213> how do i get my media buttons to work with exaile
<obf213> they work with the standard media players that come with ubuntu
<Cubey> i'm really starting to hate computers
<kevinl--> does anyone know Dennis Kaarsemaker's IRC name ?
<kevinl--> that can PM it to me?
<kevinl--> :)
<bruenig> obf213, when you do exaile --help, you will see that they have assigned commands to different actions, the best way to do it is to install xbindkeys and then configure it such that when you press your multimedia buttons, it will run those commands
<johnnowak> hello there. if there's anyone who might be able to help me with my problem, i'd very much appreciate it. i'm on 7.04 amd64, and i've installed the nvidia driver. i can get my native resolution (1440x900) with the nv driver, but not with the nvidia driver.
<johnnowak> i have already tried disabling edid and supplying a modeline. the refresh/sync ranges are correctly supplied.  does anyone have an idea on what else i can try?
<erUSUL> ladydoor: i'm not a tor user but if there's some security problem with a package in ubuntu it gets updated (backporting the patch) or it should be that way
<T-Connect> Heh same error
<bruenig> obf213, I have done that on my laptop, it works very nice
<T-Connect> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock didn't help
<obf213> bruenig thanks
<n00dle> Anybody know anything about hibernate/resume?  It seems to have stopped functioning for me. (Feisty)
<n00dle> It used to work fine, but quit suddenly.
<T-Connect> Brb restart
<bruenig> obf213, xbindkeys-config gives a gui if you don't feel like editing a config file, it is ugly but works
<erUSUL> n00dle: maybe you updated your kernel?
<obf213> ok
<squib> so, I'm getting the feeling I'm missing something about editing the available screen resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ladydoor> erUSUL: Fair enough.
<obf213> so i just apt-get this xbind keys bruenig
<johnnowak> is anyone here using the nvidia driver on amd64?
<bruenig> obf213, xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config
<winowerproblems> hello... so my users settings window comes up but shows no user names
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: yes
<squib> when I added an extra resolution to the list by manually editing the xorg.conf file, and restarted, I still don't have the option of the resolution I want, which is 1680 x 1050
<x_> erUSUL ... that's too much .. i can find out .. can u help me ?!
<bruenig> obf213, you will need to launch xbindkeys-config from the command line as it has no menu entry
<Jac|Test> o.o
<Jac|Test> ok
<squib> sorry for such a n00bish question guys
<Jac|Test> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Windows
<Nembie563> Can anyone help me make sense of this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR ? I am brand new to linux/Ubuntu and I don't understand any of the terminology. This page is supposed to be explaining how to download and install Tor, but it makes absolutely no sense to me.
<n00dle> erUSUL, Does the package updater have a log of what was updated when? I do the updates as they come available, but I don't recall a kernel update in quite a while, and the hibernate stopped working yesterday.
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: i'm having difficulty getting a widescreen resolution. have you had this issue?
<Jac|Test> i can't figure out how to boot back into Ubuntus
<Jac|Test> Ubuntu*
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: well i do not have a widescreen ,so no :P
<bruenig> Jac|Test, did you install windows after ubuntu>
<bruenig> ?
<Jac|Test> bruenig, yes
<winowerproblems> does anybody know how to fix my users settings window, the window comes up and then doesn't show any usernames... any idea?
<bruenig> !grub | Jac|Test first link
<ubotu> Jac|Test first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: bah. :) any idea how to force a resolution not showing in the nvidia control panel?
<x_> erUSUL  i mean i can't find right way  :-(
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: but you tried nvidia-settings in terminal, i assume?
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: yes
<agent47a> i need javaws to point to version 1.5 but it is pointing to version 1.6 right now.  what is the ubuntu way to fix this?
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: so you did :) no
<zuzuzzzip> well yes
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: in the xorg.conf file
<Jac|Test> bruenig, i was going to do that
<Jac|Test> but the CD won't let me boot
<erUSUL> n00dle: dunno sorry :( have you see something in the logs that can help debug the cause?
<Jac|Test> :\
<Jac|Test> should i just try again
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: what about xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> x_: what's the problem?
<bruenig> Jac|Test, the live cd doesn't work? if so how did you install the first time?
<T-Connect> Shit. Hehhhhhhhhhhhh.... E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<T-Connect> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Jac|Test> Everything's working perfecty
<Jac|Test> perfectly*
<Nembie563> Can anyone help me make sense of this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR ? I am brand new to linux/Ubuntu and I don't understand any of the terminology. This page is supposed to be explaining how to download and install Tor, but it makes absolutely no sense to me.
<Jac|Test> (i burned the .ISO)
<Jac|Test> i didn't actually order the CD
<erUSUL> T-Connect: are you using sudo??
<n00dle> erUSUL, The only thing I saw was something about swap... lemme grep...
<PriceChild> T-Connect, please watch the language and close synaptic of whatever, and make sure you're using sudo
<x_> erUSUL ... i told u about screen resolution
<Jac|Test> hold on, i'll try again
<obf213> bruenig
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: you can manualy set the resolutions i think
<ladydoor> Nembie563: just a sec.
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: did u try googlin it already? this might help, http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2769
<T-Connect>  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<T-Connect>  and then  sudo apt-get update && apt-get install allacrost-demo
<obf213> it said reading not allowed
<x_> erUSUL ... i tried linux just 12 hour .. not more .. i'm not good too command terminal
<T-Connect> 7.04 is broken again
<fjoesne> anyone ever had problems with gtk and compiz?
<T-Connect> lol
<ladydoor> Nembie563: Okay, let's start with where you first get lost.
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: i've specified a modeline, set refresh/sync rates, disabled edid, and so on. the log file says my supplied mode is not valid, but it definitely is. (and yes, I've been googling for two days now.)
<bruenig> obf213, run xbindkeys by itself, I think the first time it runs, it asks you to do a particular command in order to generate the config file, run the command it tells you
<ladydoor> Nembie563: when do you start having trouble?
<winowerproblems> hello... so my users settings window comes up but shows no user names
<erUSUL> T-Connect: ... && apt-get install you need a second sudo here after the &&
<Nembie563> nstalling TOR  You will need to add the following repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:   deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor edgy main deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor edgy main right at the beginning of installing it. I'm used to just downloading and hitting install. This makes no sense to me
<Syncro> Sorry if this is out of the blue but does anyone know any good (and i mean EXCELLENT) MMOs for Linux
<erUSUL> T-Connect: "... && apt-get install..." you need a second sudo here after the && and before the apt-get install
<T-Connect> Nobody help me. :(
<obf213> bruenig i think there is a problem with xbindkeys i may need to reinstall it is says .xbindkeysrc not found
<Syncro> T-Connect what you need?
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: you have no idea, do you :)
<bruenig> obf213, right but then it spits out a command that you can copy and paste in order to create that file
<userwindow> hello... so my users settings window comes up but shows no user names
<obf213> ok
<T-Connect> This will not install http://www.allacrost.org/
<erUSUL> x_: what graphic card do you have?
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: no not really, but found this; http://forum.computertotaal.nl/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=1206196
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: it says to deactivate twinview
<x_> erUSUL ... i have 7900 GTX
<ladydoor> Nembie563: still here?
<Nembie563> yep
<erUSUL> T-Connect: i told you what the problem is ...
<akari> Ok question: Where do you suggest to start if you want to learn Java as a newbie with some pascal/C++ experience?
<Syncro> x_: you mean Nvidia
<T-Connect> I will have to reinstall Ubuntu to fix it
<VSG1990> can someone help me with my fglrx driver (feisty)?
<bruenig> obf213, after you do that, then launch xbindkeys-config, once you get all of your multimedia keys configured make sure you launch xbindkeys at the beginning of each session by adding it in system>preferences>sessions startup commands
<ladydoor> Nembie563: where do you start getting mixed up on that page (if you're still looking for a hand)?
<x_> Syncro ... yeah
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: german? :)
<erUSUL> x_: and you have instaled the binary drivers??
<lkm> net
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: no dutch :)
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: eep.
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: let me try that then!
<Syncro> x_: Haha, i hate all those mumbo jumbo stuff, all i did was install Envy
<x_> erUSUL .. i donno  ... i think no.. how i can du that ?!
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: but it has an example, may be clear enough to you :P
<erUSUL> !nvidia | x_
<Syncro> Although it did mess up my computer and i had to reformat again, at least it worked
<T-Connect> erUSUL will not help
<erUSUL> T-Connect: what will no help
<ubotu> x_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: but i'm off to bed now, got to work tmrw at 8 AM (its 0.14 AM now)
<Nembie563> I get mixed up from the beginning. When it says "nstalling TOR  You will need to add the following repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:   deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor edgy main deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor edgy main This can be done by using nano, gedit or another text editor of your choosing. Before moving on be sure to get the PGP keys for the new repositories and do an update / upgrade using the fo
<VSG1990> when i use the fglrx driver in feisty, it will load the splash screen and then go blank, could someone help me?
<T-Connect> Shit I hated this.
<obf213> bruenig. i do the command to open a config file, then when i do the gui thing it says that file doesn't exist
<x_> erUSUL ... i actived it in Restricted Drivers
<akari> VSG1990: I'm unregistered, cannot use PM messages.
<userwindow> hello... so my users settings window comes up but shows no user names
<bruenig> obf213, just do touch .xbindkeysrc
<VSG1990> ok
<x_> Ubotu ... thanks man :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks man :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnnowak> zuzuzzzip: thanks for the help
<VSG1990> akari: do you know anything about the fglrx driver?
<zuzuzzzip> johnnowak: lol np :P cya
<T-Connect> http://www.allacrost.org/ is piece of shit
<akari> VSG1990: I'm using nvidia-glx-new sorry
<ailean> i have a mobility radeon x1300 and can't get it to work under ubuntu.  something to do with no useable configurations
<PriceChild> T-Connect, please watch the language
<VSG1990> akari: thats ok
<ailean> i think my problem is something to do with the unusual native resolution of the screen - 1280 x 800.  Can anyone help?
<Jac|Test> oook
<Jac|Test> bruenig, it works with the browser thing
<ailean> i have a mobility radeon x1300 and can't get it to work under ubuntu.  something to do with no useable configurations
<in10city> could someone help me mount a sata drive ?
<Jac|Test> but not when i'm booting
<ailean> MilitantPotato: it never did boot, so i have nothing to lose :)  it's a fresh install.
<akari> ailean: At the bottom of /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can add non-standard screen resolutions
<erUSUL> x_: ok, press Alt+F2 and type nvidia-settings
<ailean> akari: tried it, but to no avail
<Jac|Test> should i re-burn the .ISO
<T-Connect> <PriceChild> won't help ether
<VSG1990> if my ati driver is 8.38.6, is it new enough for the fglrx driver
<Jac|Test> or should i check my setting to make sure they work
<VSG1990> ?
<akari> ailean: Worked fine for me
<ailean> akari: which card? i'm on a laptop here
<Jac|Test> hm
<Jac|Test> brb
<akari> ailean: card-independent, if the card is capable of using the resolution you can put it in xorg.conf... I did that with 1440x900 and then it was available in Ubuntu
<n00dle> erUSUL, Think I found it... it has given me two different failure modes: either it bounces back awake with "DBUS timed out, but recovering / Resuming computer" or it does shut down but reboots as if it were shut down rather than hibernated. (Haven't found that log entry yet)
<squeeg> hey guys - i'm having trouble with feisty freezing at kernel load - any thoughts?
<T-Connect> Help me damn it
<x_> erUSUL .. i did it ... then ?!
<obf213> bruenig thanks but the program doest recognize the button. i hit the volume button and the volum was getting louder but xbind didnt even recognizei ahd pressed a button
<ikonia> T-Connect: whats the problem
<stuart-> i can't unmount my hdb1
<stuart-> it says it's busy
<squeeg> i installed edgy successfully a while back - no problems like this
<T-Connect> http://www.allacrost.org/?q=node/3
<stuart-> how do i check busy with what
<ailean> akari: i can't get a gui at all at any resolution
<ladydoor> Nembie563: sorry, I missed what you said (just found it) if you could please put my nick at the front of stuff you say to me, I'll respond *much* faster because I'll see it.
<erUSUL> x_: use the nvidia-settings utility you just run to set the desired resolution
<ikonia> T-Connect: what do you want me to do with that ?
<bruenig> obf213, I don't know, I had to script volume buttons and whatnot to get it working, if you know what you are doing well enough you can get everything working with xbindkeys, it is just a bit manual
* n00dle 's uname -a output: Linux trio 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<T-Connect> How I install the shit
<ikonia> T-Connect: drop the attitude and language
<ladydoor> Nembie563: Okay, the first step is to open up your sources.list in a text editor. sources.list is a file that tells your installer where to find files in the internet.
<PriceChild> T-Connect, for the last time, please stop swearing.
<squeeg> burn the iso to a CD and reboot your system with boot from CD enabled
<T-Connect> Help me then.
<squeeg> ya, that too
<ailean> T-Connect: stop it please
<akari> ailean: oh... >.< No driver for that notebook graphics adapter then?
<squeeg> sigh, there are other ppl here besides you dude
<T-Connect> I don't know what I'm doing
<ladydoor> Nembie563: to do this with the proper permissions, you would open up a terminal and type "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the quotes. Let me know when you're there.
<T-Connect> Heh
<ailean> akari: i'm not sure - i'm used to nvidia cards which i'm cool with but this is my first ati
<akari> ailean: Error messages go to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> T-Connect: your attitude doesn't help
<T-Connect> I give up
<squeeg> any thoughts on the install freezing after the kernel load?
<ailean> akari: the error is that there are no useable configurations
<T-Connect> I will have to reinstall Ubuntu then
<T-Connect> Nobody seem to care
<PriceChild> T-Connect, silly question, have you read README?
<PriceChild> or INSTALL?
<ikonia> T-Connect: people do care
<x_> erUSUL .. i crashed ... what was that setting command ?!
<PriceChild> because 9 times out of 10... one of them gives exact instructions
<PriceChild> T-Connect, if you would like to pastebin those files we'll be able to help you with any harder bits
<stuart-> and how'd i go through the installing without CD? i get a mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<stuart->  error
<phosphene> need help installing the flash plugin on 64-bit platform
<ailean> akari: the error is that there are no useable configurations
<T-Connect> Hello I send it earlyer
<PriceChild> !flash64 | phosphene
<ubotu> phosphene: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ladydoor> Nembie563: still there? did you get my message a minute ago?
<ailean> akari: sorry if i missed somehing u said - the screen is small due to having no gui
<akari> ailean: I read you but have no idea what to do to solve that. I'd think you have the wrong driver installed >.<
<PriceChild> T-Connect, well could you pastebin it again please?
<erUSUL> T-Connect: many people has offered you solutions and the only thing we get back is "won't work" or something to that effect... not very helpfull if you ask me
<T-Connect> See http://www.allacrost.org/?q=node/3 last part
<ailean> akari: what is the normal driver to use?
<PriceChild> or give the old link
<PriceChild> T-Connect, no
<ailean> akari: i.e. for generic ati cards
<ikonia> T-Connect: thats not a pastebin
<stuart-> i followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux , and i've downloaded the iso, but can't seem to get it to work
<erUSUL> x_: nvidia-settings
<squeeg> any thoughts on the install freezing after the kernel load? My guess is that I should just try 6.x instead?
<[PulGuiEntO] > how   can I make my windows a lil  small ??
<ikonia> T-Connect: thats the same link you keep posting
<PriceChild> T-Connect, I am asking you for the readme or install file pastebin'd
<x_> erUSUL ... was that nvidia- setting command in terminal ?!
<PriceChild> T-Connect, and the error/problem you are facing
<skulrid> hi
<x_> erUSUL .. thanks
<T-Connect> The error is last line
<akari> ailean: I'm an NVIDIA girl... you just install nvidia-kernel and nvidia-bin and nvidia-glx-new >.<
<T-Connect> lol
<phosphene> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<PriceChild> T-Connect, I do not wish to download and wait for 50mb of archive when you could just pastebin it for me
<ikonia> thats not an error
<in10city> could someone help me mount a sata drive ?
<ailean> akari: yeah . . . :) nv is great
<ailean> akari: thanks anyway
<T-Connect> Heh
<akari> ailean sorry >.<
<T-Connect> lol
<skulrid> i installed UBUNTU and it gave me a dual boot menu. now I just formated and reeinstalled windows xp partition but it boots directly to windows. how do I get the dual boot menu to go back to UBUNTU??
<PriceChild> T-Connect, wait... you're not doing this from source... they even have an ubuntu repository?
<erUSUL> !grub | skulrid
<ubotu> skulrid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ailean> can anyone tell me the name of the driver that ati cards use so that i can specify in xorg.conf?
<skulrid> [erUSUL] : thank you
<Nembie563> ladydoor: where is the sources.list stored?
<squeeg> Are there any KNOWN issues with the Live CD>?
<squeeg> I remember there being issues with esgy
<squeeg> *edgy
<T-Connect> * Debian Etch (stable), Ubuntu: deb http://debian.ettin.org/allacrost etch-backports main
<stuart-> has anyone tried installing xubuntu without burning the .iso before? i'm stuck on the 2nd step
<erUSUL> skulrid: no problem
<ladydoor> Nembie563: it's in the directory /etc/apt. just run the command "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the quotes) in a terminal to open a text editor on it.
<juano__> jrib: im back
<T-Connect> Heh forget me paste that. Read here. http://www.allacrost.org/?q=node/3
<ailean> easy question guys - I cant look it up because i have no browser atm.  can anyone tell me the name of the driver that ati cards use so that i can specify in xorg.conf?
<PriceChild> T-Connect, it instucts you to add that line to your sources.list (btw I do not condone this as this is debian etch built packages, not ubuntu. Do so at your own risk)
<juano__> jrib: well no luck at all i guess, still same problem, same deal, im still searching for something cause i dont want to format and reinstall again
<txos> Has anyone had any luck with installing a windows ODBC connector in wine?
<akari> ailean: In case it helps, here is the BinaryDriverHowto page about ATI drivershttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<T-Connect> Your telling me that game will nott insall on Ubuntu
<squeeg> starts with a "C"
<ladydoor> Nembie563: just let me know when you're there.
<juano__> help, i installed the nvidia binary from nvidia.com, now im having big conflicts, anyone know what to do with this issue ?
<squeeg> "Catalyst" - ati driver
<PriceChild> T-Connect, it will, easily
<T-Connect> Not easy
<ailean> akari: unfortunately i can't look it up
<memo_> hi
<T-Connect> I try it fell with 2 errors
<PriceChild> T-Connect, but those packages are built for debian, and not ubuntu so i'm telling you its at your own risk (even though they should be fine and personally i'd do it)
<ailean> it's an Mobility Radeon ATI X1300
<[itrebal] > is there a way to have Ubuntu (installed on a laptop) automatily enable ath0 and disable eth0?
<T-Connect> You telling me that.
<akari> ailean: sudo apt-get install lynx
<PriceChild> T-Connect, what have you tried? Have you managed to add it to your sources.list?
<T-Connect> Like that helps
<akari> ailean: Text mode browser
<ikonia> T-Connect: you don't want to hear the truth so don't ask
<juano__> is there a way to fix the nvidia installation on feisty fawn after installing the binary nvidia package from nvidia.com ???
<Sonic1> When I run avant window manager, there is large black strip going along the bottom of the screen
<ailean> akari: ok, but i need to log out of this and back in again each time.  Surely someone has an ati card installed
<T-Connect> I GIVE UP!
<ikonia> T-Connect: probably for the best
<T-Connect> Not wroth it then
<T-Connect> Game will not install on 7.04
<T-Connect> Ever!
<ikonia> T-Connect: the forums suggest other wise
<akari> ailean: Perhaps it's a non-ATI chipset in that notebook?
<juano__> ikonia: hi sup
<in10city> juano___ I used automatix to install my nvidia driver it worked like a charm
<ikonia> juano__: hey
<PriceChild> !automatix | in10city
<ubotu> in10city: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<T-Connect> I will reinstall Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> T-Connect, if you are not looking for more support then please stop spamming the channel with useless lines. :)
<juano__> in10city: yep, i should of installed nvidia with apt-get
<Bleed> What's the bash command to copy text to your clipboard?
<juano__> in10city: but now im searching for a fix
<ailean> akari: i have no idea how i would know that :)
<Bleed> Anyone know?
<squeeg> any thoughts on the install freezing after the kernel load?
<ailean> Bleed: cp
<T-Connect> You don't care.
<ikonia> Bleed: there isn't a bash command
<akari> ailean: That's a vendor secret >.<
<juano__> ikonia: im troublin with nvidia drivers on feisty fawn
<Nembie563> Ladydoor: Alright I just ran the command, now it shows me me this:
<Nembie563> #
<Nembie563> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)] / feisty main $
<Nembie563> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Nembie563> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Nembie563> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<stuart-> why do i get a "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#" error when i try to mount -o loop a file to a dir?
<ikonia> juano__: ok
<Nembie563> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Nembie563> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Bleed> there isn't?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Bleed> I'm thought there would be :\
<juano__> ikonia: i ***ed up and installed nvidia.com binary
<Bleed> *i though
<juano__> ikonia: i should of installed apt-get
<ikonia> juano__: why are you installing a bianry and not the nvidia-glx package
<skulrid> [erUSUL] : is it possible to recover de GRUB with the recovery mode?
<juano__> ikonia: because i am a dork lol
<skulrid> [erUSUL] : is it possible to recover de GRUB with the rescue mode?
<ikonia> skulrid: yup
<juano__> ikonia: but i want to fix it, is this possible ?
<skulrid> nice, thnks
<ikonia> juano__: remove the binary and install the nvidia-glx package
<juano__> ikonia: yep i tried that
<Bleed> No command to set text to the clipboard from bash? :\
<orbisvicis> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ikonia> juano__:
<ikonia> juano__:  should be fine
<ikonia> Bleed: no
<juano__> ikonia: but it seems that if i change the driver to nvidia in the xorg.conf insstead of nv x wont start
<T-Connect> I will not listin to any of no helper ever again.
<juano__> ikonia: cant put nvidia in there
<ikonia> T-Connect: ok - thats great
<juano__> ikonia: it wont start
<conorkirkpatrick> Has anybody gottn Halo Trial to work under Wine?
<ikonia> juano__: is the nvidia module loaded (lsmod)
<Bleed> Are there any apps that let you copy text to the clipboard? >.<
<akari> juano__: If there are problems with nvidia-glx you can try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new it's a newer version of the driver
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<Bleed> throught the command line?
<ikonia> Bleed: no
<ikonia> Bleed: an application has a clip board, not the os
<T-Connect> ikonia you don't know how to install that game. So but out.
<juano__> ikonia: nvidia               6837140  0
<juano__> agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,via_agp
<juano__> i2c_core               22656  3 i2c_ec,nvidia,i2c_viapro
<akari> Anyone else purposedly ignoring T-Connect because of bad attitude and bad language?
<ikonia> juano__: that looks ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> akari I'm about to
<Bleed> ikonia: that makes no sense?  How do you transmit data from one application to the next if the OS doesn't have a clipboard?
<juano__> akari: yea, i will try i guess, i havent tried that
<ikonia> Bleed: use xwindows
<akari> ikonia: You already deserve a honor medal for staying on topic for so long
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<akari> ikonia: I have anger management issues... >.<
<juano__> ikonia: i might be missing something in my xorg.conf
<ikonia> akari:  its all fine
<juano__> ikonia: dont know what
<ladydoor> Nembie563: welcome back. The first thing to do is go to the line that says "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted" and add "universe" (without the quotes) at the end of it.
<ikonia> juano__: put the error in a pastebin
<ikonia> from xorg log
<Bleed> !find xwindows
<juano__> ikonia: sure i got it saved sec
<ikonia> Bleed: gnome
<ubotu> Package/file xwindows does not exist in feisty
<Bleed> gnome what?
<ikonia> Bleed: the gnome desktop
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<ladydoor> Nembie563: then add the lines that the website says to add (the line that starts with deb and the line that starts with deb-src)
<ladydoor> Nembie563: Let me know when you're done.
<spy80us> lsusb does not detect my Zen vison m (mp3 player) any help?
<Simo1> Hello. I hav installed bluetooth headset manager and whant to send stereo music to my bluetooth headset. I can connect the headset manager program to the headset but not make the sound go through there... Can someone help me? I guess I need to configure A2DP too for stereo sound, but just being able to use it as f.ex. a skype headset would be a great start
<Bleed> Do you know if it's possible to set the gnome clipboard then? =p
<ikonia> Bleed: its allready setup
<ikonia> just cut and paste
<Bleed> I mean
<Bleed> I'm writing a bash script
<stuart-> why do i get a "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#" error when i try to mount -o loop a file to a dir?
<juano__> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30497/
<Bleed> And I want to set output to the clipboard from the command line
<txos> Does anyone have any experience with installing a Windows/MySQL ODBC connector in Wine?
<juano__> ikonia: i know you are going to ocme up with something
<ikonia> Bleed: you don't output to the clipboard
<juano__> come*
<ikonia> Bleed: just highlight the text
<Bleed> It's a script
<ikonia> and then use the middle mouse to paste
<Bleed> lol
<ikonia> Bleed: you can't output to the clipboard
<juano__> ikonia: check out line 341 and so on
<Bleed> I don't see why something that simple isn't implemented.
<Bleed> It has to be.
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<thoreauputic> stuart-: odd - try  sudo modprobe loop
<ikonia> Bleed: no OS can do that
<Bleed> lol yes they can, you can set text to the clipboard.
<Bleed> through code in windows
<Bleed> I'm sure it's available in linux.
<Simo1> someone can help me with bluetooth headset please?
<squeeg> My install is hanging immediately after the kernel loads - can anyone here help me with this?
<ikonia> Bleed: there is no clipboard device
<squeeg> no error, it just hangs
<ikonia> juano__: can you show me the pastebin url please, I missed it
<juano__> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30497/
<T-Doomday> Ok I will reinstall Ubuntu. Sorry.
<squeeg> it is feisty 64, btw
<squeeg> *fiesty
<ikonia> T-Doomday: you've said that about 10 times
<Nembie563> Ladydoor: Yeah, I guess I didn'r realize I wasn't supposed to paste. Sorry, alright tell me what I have to type in to get what I pasted to get kicked out. I accidently closed the window trying to get back into the chat room. Thanks for being patient with me.
<ikonia> T-Doomday: go do it
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<T-Doomday> I will
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<T-Doomday> :(
<ikonia> PriceChild: spam please
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<Bleed> !ops
<Simo1> Ikonia: I tried mailing you about that synchornizing thing but I keep getting bounces from you mail.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<stuart-> wtf..
<CppIsWeird> i am getting a window when i boot up that says error activating XKB configuration. This started why i attempted to add a language to my keyboard, which i've since removed, and it never took anyways.
<squeeg> wow, thats gonna get a response a-hole
<spy80us> lsusb does not detect my Zen vison m (mp3 player) any help?
<stuart-> thoreauputic: gave me a blank line after that
<PriceChild> how rare...
<ikonia> Simo1: apologies - its being fixed
<thoreauputic> stuart-: that's good
<ikonia> Simo1: my connection has been a bit flakey while swapping isp
<ladydoor> Nembie563: No problem.
<ladydoor> Nembie563: okay.
<thoreauputic> stuart-: means it loaded
<T-Doomday> Brb after installing
<juano__> ikonia: what5 do ya think
<thoreauputic> stuart-: try your mount again
<ikonia> juano__: looking
<juano__> ikonia: k
<stuart-> thoreauputic: cool. works. what did modprobe do?
<ladydoor> Nembie563: go to http://pastebin.com and paste there what you pasted here, then send me the link.
<jrib> CppIsWeird: stop
<jrib> !repeat | CppIsWeird
<ubotu> CppIsWeird: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thoreauputic> stuart-: loaded the loop driver/module
<thoreauputic> stuart-: what is odd is that modprobing it should not be necessary really
<spy80us> lsusb does not detect my Zen vison m (mp3 player) any help?
<Simo1> is there anyone in here that can help me make my bluetooth headset work. all the how-tos have failed me
<ikonia> juano__: looks like you've not cleaned up the old nvidia driver - or your card is not supported
<Nembie563> ladydoor: I lost what I pasted here. I accidently closed the window trying to get back here, so we're back to square one, the first command
<stuart-> hm.. probably cos i'm on an old distro
<stuart-> okay now i'm stuck on the third step.
<myusrnm> guys, I am running ubuntu 6.10 and was wondering if i could partition my hard drive right now
<stuart-> I get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" when i try to mount /mnt/hd2 /mnt/installer
<ikonia> myusrnm: yeah no problem
<memo_> I just install ubuntu..and all the partitions are show at desktop..how i can remove them of there?
<PriceChild> myusrnm, you can't edit mounted drives... like your / So you'd need to use a live cd perhaps?
<ladydoor> Nembie563: okay. open a terminal and do "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list"
<PriceChild> memo_, alt+f2 then start "gconf-editor"
<ladydoor> Nembie563: then paste the contents of that file to pastebin and send me the link to that page.
<PriceChild> memo_, browse to apps > nautilus > desktop, then uncheck "show mounted volumes"
<myusrnm> so, i have a live cd of ubuntu
<myusrnm> so, could i shut down
<myusrnm> boot from cd
<PriceChild> memo_, might be "volumes visible"... but you get the idea :)
<myusrnm> and then try to partition
<juano__> ikonia: mm yea
<juano__> ikonia: well im trying something now
<juano__> ikonia: brb
<PriceChild> myusrnm, yeah, start up the live cd environment then start gparted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> stuart-: re: loop - to get the module loaded on boot, put it in /etc/modules - just "loop" on a line by itself
* PriceChild hides
<x_> how i can install Flash Plugin on linux ?!
<jrib> !flash > x_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<myusrnm> and will i be able to install windows xp on that partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CPPIsWeird*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mnabil]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mneptok> bah
<x_> jrib .. i have no idea what u talking about !!!
<stuart-> thoreauputic: don't worry. it wont' last long. these steps are for installing a new distro anyways
<PriceChild> myusrnm, yes, but you'll need to "/msg ubotu fixgrub" to find out how to recover ubuntu's boot loader
<crysalys> is there any way to compile a ubuntu install with all the updates and codecs included?
<Nembie563> ladybird: alright I ran the command here is what came up http://pastebin.com/m21e4118f just out of curiousity what did I just do?
<thoreauputic> stuart-: ah OK
<stuart-> just need to get through this painful linux pure .iso installation
<jrib> x_: don't worry, that's just special code so ubotu can send you a private message.  Do you see it?
<x_> jrib ... nope
<PriceChild> memo_, in here please :)
<myusrnm> thanks pricechild
<jrib> x_: what irc client are you using?
<x_> jrib ... i donno ... how i can see ?!
<Compressed> is it bad if top reads 'Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free'?
<power220> hi all
<x_> power220 hi 2 u :-)
<jrib> x_: which program are you using to talk to me right now?
<Nembie563> Ladybird: This is the original page from Tor if that helps; http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<power220> how i can i nstall clam av on ubuntu server
<memo_> im here
<HeaDSHoT> x_ open firefox go to youtube.com then go to a video it will say u dont have the required plugins and then download it :P
<power220> how i can install clam av on ubuntu server
<memo_> sry..
<x_> jrib    XCHAT , IRC CHAT
<PriceChild> memo_, no problem :)
<ladydoor> Nembie563: I'm ladydoor, actually. When you say "what did I just do," are you referring to the past or the command I gave you?
<PriceChild> memo_, but if i disappear, or don't know the answer, you don't have to repeat it to others :)
<power220> how i can install clam av on ubuntu server
<crysalys> anyone know if you can recompile after updates and and codecs are installed?
<PriceChild> memo_, just use my name when you address me and i won't miss it :)
<memo_> oh...youre right!
<jrib> x_: ok either on the sidebar or at the bottom you should see something that says "ubotu"
<x_> HeaDSHot .. i did .. i donno which one should download it and how install it from my desktop
<power220> how i can install clam av on ubuntu server
<power220> how i can install clam av on ubuntu server
<power220> how i can install clam av on ubuntu server
<memo_> how i use your name?
<Compressed> ..
<ikonia> power220: by not spamming the channel
<LususX_> apt-get
<Nembie563> Ladydoor: whoops, sorry, I realized that as soon as I hit send. Yeah, what did the last command do and what do I do next?
<jrib> !repeat | power220
<ubotu> power220: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Compressed> haha
<Compressed> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<x_> jrib .. yeah ... just a min .. go check it
<memo_> Pricechilp- i must write your name?..
<HeaDSHoT> x_ it will say in a little tab install required plugins click on there and it will install and restart firefox
<power220> sorry
<crysalys> anyone? anyone at all?
<PriceChild> memo_, type "pri" then press the <tab> key, and it autocompletes ;)
<ladydoor> Nembie563: nano is a simple text editor, so you've opened up the file /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor. the -w flag tells it not to "wrap" really long lines, which could mess things up here. And pasting to that site just let me see it.
<jrib> !please > crysalys (see the private message from ubotu)
<ladydoor> Nembie563: What you do next is to go to the first line that doesn't start with a # but that does have text on it. It should start with "deb"
<memo_> PriceChild: lol...thx
<stuart-> okay so i edited grub to boot from my 2nd HD
<x_> HeaDSHot .. nope ... says download it ... and wichone i need ?!  .tar   or    .gz   or    rpm  ... or   yum   ?!
<akari> power220: Not spamming is a good start
<skulfire> im trying to recover the GURB but my new ubuntu CD is old the only thing he gives me first is "press enter to boot" ou "server and ENTER" what shall I do?
<fujin_> anyone had any joy with getting an intel 4965AGN card working with ubuntu?
<memo_> like terminal
<PriceChild> memo_, anyway back to the real problem :)
<stuart-> is it supposed to be HD1, N-1 ?
<ladydoor> Nembie563: Go to the end of that line and add the word "universe" (without the quotes) after the word "restricted." Do the same thing on the next line (which begins with deb-src).
<akari> power 220: sudo apt-get install clamav
<memo_> PriceChild: ok
<crysalys> sorry everyone. i was unaware.
<ladydoor> Nembie563: What that does is tells apt, the package management program, about a bunch of useful packages it didn't know about before.
<angel> is it possible to make a partition on my current disk that already has a install linux OS
<LususX_> power220: try sudo apt-get install clamav
<travist120> I'm having problems with my kernel, I installed SMP kernel, and it says I still only running 1 processor instead of 2
<stuart-> as in root (hd1, N-1) ?
<jrib> !ubotu > HeaDSHoT (see the private message from ubotu)
<memo_> PriceChild: i just reinstall linux...before that, the mounted partitionc was under /mnt/ etc...and now are under /media/ etc..
<x_> jrib .. it talking about  Konqueror     what the hell is that ?!!?!?!?!?!
<stuart-> did i specify the right location if i were to direct grub to my /dev/hdb1 partitino
<erUSUL> travist120: can you paste /proc/cpuinfo in a pastebin?
<travist120> ok
<akari> x_: Konqueror is the default KDE file manager
<erUSUL> !paste | travist120
<ubotu> travist120: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> memo_, ubuntu defaults to /media/ if you did it manually, or other distributions might have gone into /mnt
<ladydoor> Nembie563: let me know when you're done there.
<x_> akari   ahan ... thanks :)
<jrib> x_: ignore the part about konqueror.  The important part is you need to enable the multiverse repository and then install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package using your favorite package manager
<adrian> hi
<angel> is it possible?
<crysalys> ill aske again later
<skulfire> I am trying to recovere my GRUIB dual boot menu, but my UBUNTU VD dos not have rescue mode or anything......it is OLD and the only thing he gives me first is "press enter to boot" ou "server and ENTER", what can I do to have the dual boot menu back???
<x_> erUSUL ... thanks ... my screen resolution is OK now with your help   :-)
<memo_> PriceChild: how i change that?..so i dont like the partitions at desktop and under PLACES
<adrian> how can i change the key associations of the ir_common module
<adrian> ?
<erUSUL> x_: no problem ;)
<stuart-> do I point grub to root (hd1, N-1) if i want it to boot from my /dev/hdb1 partition*?
<angel> i have an 80gb hard disk installed with ubuntu then right now i want to make a partition is it possible?
<PriceChild> memo_, i can't find the option in gconf for the places menu sorry, i've just been looking and could only find the one for the desktop which i showed you
<x_> jrib ... i'm new in linux ... can u say it step by step ?! ... what i should type in Terminal ?!
<travist120> done pasting
<aricz> Hi, do anyone know a commandline utility which will give me 1.Number of tracks 2.The offsets of the tracks 3. Total seconds with audio .. ? :)
<stuart-> or is it root(hd1, 0)
<jrib> x_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<aricz> For audio-cd's.. of course
<memo_> PriceChild: your partitions are show in Places?
<x_> jrib   :-( ... how ?!
<erUSUL> angel: you can use gparted and try to shrink some partition with enough free space and create a new one
<erUSUL> !gparted | angel
<ubotu> angel: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<PriceChild> memo_, yes... if they're normally mounted at boot
<adrian> how can i change the key associations of the ir_common module?
<jrib> x_: type this in the same spot you use to talk to me:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<PriceChild> memo_, or i mount them later
<kpax> Am I connected? I'm knew at this. Sorry
<travist120> I pasted
<memo_> PriceChild: ok
<unagi> hello everyone
<kpax> Is somebody reading this?
<ladydoor> kpax: yes
<berto-> kpax: no.
<Music_Shuffle> kpax, ./wave.
<erUSUL> kpax: yes
<kpax> oh thanks!
<kpax> hi
<kpax> i have a problem.
<x_> jrib /join #ubuntu-classroom
<kpax> they told me i could come here and perhaps get an answer.
<x_> jrib  ... didn't worked ?!
<kpax> my clock is out all the time
<jrib> x_: without my name in front
<KaslePro>  I'm not able to get my broadcom wireless device to work. Anybody? I'm a newbie, so take it slow please
<travist120> erSURL, do I have to paste the URL of it?
<unagi> anyone know if hibernation is suppose to be fixed in gutsy?
<x_> jrib .. ok
<kpax> i keep reseting it but it's out by about 12 hours
<berto-> kpax: look into ntp
<kitche> kpax: what do you mean out?
<berto-> kpax: might be the battery on your mobo
<kpax> ethernet and PC
<kpax> not a battery thing
<memo_> PriceChild: hey..i have a little problem with emerald?..i can change themes!...
<ladydoor> Nembie563: how's it going?
<PriceChild> memo_, can't?
<kpax> i run two partititions. the winders xp partition is working fine
<erUSUL> kpax: maybe you choosed a bad time zone when you instaled ubuntu?
<memo_> PriceChild: k
<KaslePro>  I'm not able to get my broadcom wireless device to work. Anybody? I'm a newbie, so take it slow please!
<kpax> no
<PriceChild> memo_, no, did you mean can't?
<travist120> I'm having problems with my kernel, here is  output of my information http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30500/
<kpax> i'm in vancouver and i set it to north america/vancouver
<kpax> pacific time
<berto-> kpax: you may have told your linux partition that the hardware clock is set to UTC
<kpax> but it never resets
<travist120> I can't run dual core even though I have SMP
<travist120> kernel
<berto-> but from pacific that should only be 7 or 8 hours off.
<kpax> what is UTC?
<berto-> universal time
<angel> how can i make a partition using GNOME partition editor
<angel> ??
<berto-> GMT, UTZ, zulu, etc.
<memo_> PriceChild: yeah...i cant!!..i click the themes and it dont change
<kpax> ok thanks let me try
<crdlb> memo_, are you using Xgl?
<KaslePro> can someone please tell me how to install bcm43xx network adapter? i'm a newbie
<adrian> how can i change the key associations of the ir_common module?
<PriceChild> memo_, bug. You may need to restart beryl. And further questions on beryl etc. should be in #ubuntu-effects :)
<erUSUL> kpax: right click in the clock on your up right corner and choose Preferences check the configuration
<memo_> PriceChild: yeah..and beryl work great
<erUSUL> !wifi | KaslePro
<ubotu> KaslePro: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DjViper> KaslePro: hmm there are several tutorials on the forum
<PriceChild> memo_, but yeah, restart beryl and it should have changed
<PriceChild> !nickspam > yahoo_admin_dave
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DjViper> KaslePro: you might have better luck with ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | KaslePro
<ubotu> KaslePro: please see above
<memo_> PriceChild: how i restart beryl ?
<kpax> 1. i don't have a preferences
<travist120> I can't use dual core even though I have installed SMP kernel, can somebody help me? here is the /proc/cpu info http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30500/
<kpax> 2. there's nothing there for UTC
<crdlb> memo_, join #ubuntu-effects please
<unagi> im glad beryl works for so many people
<obf213> i just installed gparted but i can't find the icon for it
<yahoo_admin_dave> PriceChild, <333333333333
<kpax> oh yeah. i'm on xubuntu not ubuntu
<unagi> obf213 open your terminal and type gparted
<kpax> i love ubuntu but it won't work well on my box
<erUSUL> kpax: System>Admin>Date and time ??
<memo_> crdlb: ok..is another channel?
<kpax> checking thanks
<crdlb> memo_, yes
<unagi> other than the desktop manager whats the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu kpax
<skulfire> I am trying to recover my GRUB dual boot menu, but my UBUNTU CD dos not have rescue mode or anything......it is OLD and the only thing he gives me first is "press enter to boot" ou "server and ENTER", what can I do to have the dual boot menu back???
<memo_> crdlb: ok...is my first time using irc...
<Nembie563> LadyDoor: I put in universe where you said http://pastebin.com/m4cb334ca what does the word universe do/ what do I do next?
<unagi> are you sure you dont mean gnome doesnt work well on your box kpax
<KaslePro> what do i do next?
<nj786> does anybody know how to get XP VIRTUAL MODE?
<travist120> I'm having problems with my SMP kernel, it is only showing one kernel instead of two. Here is /cat/procinfo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30500/
<ladydoor> Nembie563: I meant to put it into the actual file you were editing, not into the web browser. Sorry to confuse you.
<kpax> i went system and then time and date.
<ladydoor> Nembie563: And what that does is to tell apt, the package manager, about a bunch of stuff it didn't know about before.
<adrian> how can i change the key associations of the ir_common module?
<kpax> it won't auto with timereserves
<kpax> i can manually synch but that's it
<travist120> anybody know what's going on with my kernel?
<travist120> I'm having problems with my SMP kernel, it is only showing one kernel instead of two. Here is /cat/procinfo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30500/
<skulfire> HELP i need the grub back _
<nj786>  does anybody know how to get XP VIRTUAL MODE? like xmware something
<akari> skulfire: Where did you lose it? ;)
<travist120> Anybody know?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | nj786
<DjViper> nj786: you need vmware or xen
<ubotu> nj786: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<skulfire> akari windows XP install
<adrian> skulfire: run a live cd with grub utility (Ubuntu for example)
<ladydoor> Nembie563: so once you've done that in the text editor you opened up, the next step is to copy/paste in the lines starting with "deb" and "deb-src" from the website you told me about.
<erUSUL> travist120: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<adrian> and then:
<obf213> is there some special command you have to type in to get gparted to work. not like sudo to open it. but liek non of the options are available.
<akari> skulfire: Ouch ^^
<aricz> Hi, anyone here experienced with 'cddbcmd' ? How do I retrieve the info from a audio-CD that 'cddbcmd discid <ntrks> <off_1> <off_2> <...> <off_n> <nsecs>" .. :)
<nj786> DjViper: ok how do i get it?
<adrian> sudo grub
<ladydoor> Nembie563: into that same text editor, on their own lines.
<travist120> erUSUL : 7.04
<travist120> Feisty
<DjViper> nj786: you can dl vmware server at the site
<DjViper> afaik..
<skulfire> akari adrian my ubuntu cd does not have a menu or rescue mode. how should I proceed?
<obf213> do i have to undmount the other partitions
<adrian> root (hdx,y)
<DjViper> nj786: either way, this is offtopic, sorry
<erUSUL> travist120: the generic kernel has smp support. did it recogniced the two cores?
<nj786> DjViper: what site lol....sorry for asking stupid questions im new to this
<ladydoor> Nembie563: let me know when you've done that.
<nj786> DjViper: how is it off topic
<DjViper> nj786: www.vmware.com
<sidene1> i'm stuggling with ndiswrapper
<skulfire> adrian what..?? lol
<sidene1> my wireless network card is picking up the signal, but i can't get on my network
<travist120> no, because I opened up my system monitor and it showed only one cpu working
<travist120> @eURSUL
<adrian> where x is the number of your hard disk starting with 0 (example first disk hd0) and y is the number of the partition where the original system was (again the 0 thing)
<barbarella> travist120:you mean the second cpu...not kernel!
<erUSUL> travist120: can you post your dmesg to a pastebin?
<travist120> what's the command for that?
<skulfire> adrian where do I type that?
<adrian> example: first disk, second partition-> root (hd0,1)
<adrian> xDDDD
<crysalys> anyone got the links to get mp3 codecs?
<akari> skulfire: Does "man grub" help already?
<PriceChild> !mp3 > crysalys (see the pm from ubotu)
<obf213> i have my windows and fat 32 partition showing up on my desktop. do i have to unmount them before i can edit them in gparted?
<ladydoor> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adrian> my english sucks
<travist120> erUSUL, what is DMESG that I have to type?
<skulfire> oh man thats to much for me....
<nj786> DjViper: can you help me set this up?
<DjViper> adrian: hd1 = hda#
<crysalys> thanks
<GauchoSm> Algum fala Prugus?
<morgan> hey
<erUSUL> travist120: dmesg is a command that will print the boot log of the kernel
<spy80us> lsusb does not detect my Zen vison m (mp3 player) any help?
<GauchoSm> Alguem Fala Portugs?
<DjViper> nj786: hm no, sorry
<morgan> does anybody know if aircrack would with with ndiswrapper drivers?
<DjViper> nj786: I think its pretty straight forward, just read the onscreen insctructions
<akari> skulfire: Fire up "sudo grub" and type in the shell "help install" :)
<erUSUL> travist120: you can type 'dmesg > bootlog.txt' and then paste that file
<adrian> setup (hd0)
<nj786> DjViper: is it on the site?
<erUSUL> !pt | GauchoSm
<ubotu> GauchoSm: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<adrian> xDDDD
<DjViper> morgan: hrm... offtopic dude :P
<skulfire> adrian the this is, how do I go to a command line or somthing?? it only says boot or boot?... argg
<morgan> sorry lol
<sevilnatas> PriceChild, Can we make love?
<DjViper> nj786: probably :)
<sidene1> djviper, think you can help me out?
<AnRkey> what is the app called that shows what your mouse is doing in the console
<sidene1> speaking of the ndiswrapper
<phosphene> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<AnRkey> i am trying to find more info about my mx510 buttons
<travist120> I posted my dmesg
<PriceChild> !ohmy | sevilnatas
<ubotu> sevilnatas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<barbarella> morgan:no it doesn't
<erUSUL> travist120: where?
<ladydoor> hey kids...when nembie563 comes back, somebody tell them I had to leave. They basically just need help copying and pasting some stuff from a website into a terminal, if somebody wouldn't mind...
<adrian> how can i change the key associations of the ir_common module?
<adrian> xD
<morgan> that sucks lol, thank
<travist120> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30501/
<DjViper> sidene1: what was your question again?
<sidene1> i'm using ndiswrapper for my wmp54g linksys wireless network card
<sevilnatas> SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sidene1> it can pick up the signal, but it can't get on the network
<DjViper> sidene1: encrypted?
<obf213> is there anyway to get an address bar in the file browser?
<sidene1> it even uses the proper security settings
<DjViper> hrm
<obf213> nvm
<scorp123> Question about filesystem check on Ext3 filesystems: Is this really necessary? Is it safe to turn it off ... or better leave it on?
<sevilnatas> I am on a 233mhz laptop running DSLinux. I also have it on my PSP.
<sidene1> my machine is dual boot
<kitche> obf213: not with nautilius since it's not a browser at least from what I understand
<awsoonn> Sidenel: try switching to WPA encryption, that worked for me.
<adrian> skulfire: ALT+F2 then type "xterm" and ENTER
<adrian> xDD
<sidene1> it's wpa + tkip
<sidene1> wpa personal + tkip
<adrian> how can i change the key associations of the ir_common module? somebody help me!
<tarzeau> scorp123: if you have to ask, leave it as it is :)
<travist120> :eUSURL, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30501/
<morgan> sindenel: if it can see the signal, the card is wokring and should be able to connect
<morgan> is your network encrypted?
<rizla420> hello
<sidene1> yes
<rizla420> does anyone know what channel i should go to to get help on kismet?
<obf213> is there a way to create a shortcut to the home folder on the desktop?
<DjViper> sidene1: in console: iwlist <your eth> scan
<scorp123> tarzeau: I am asking because I thought with journalling and all that it would really be necessary anymore?
<erUSUL> travist120: [    0.000000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored. <<<<< there you have the problem... it is a weird kernel bug do you have any extra boot options?? check that you have the same error with the -generic kernel and if it is so file a bug report in launchpad against both kernels
<adrian> #kismet?
<DjViper> do that and paste it to some pastebot
<adrian> xD
<jam1n> im having a lot of trouble getting my mic to work on my dell laptop with feisty, ive searched online all i can. anyone help me?
<tarzeau> scorp123: no
<travist120> ok
<ravalox> Hey, I'm struggling to get 3d working on ubuntu 6.10 with a radeon 9000 Mobility
<scorp123> tarzeau: *not be necessary
<erUSUL> !bugs | travist120
<ubotu> travist120: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tarzeau> scorp123: journaling is one thing, fsck another
<adrian> mmm
<Jac|Test> Ok
<Jac|Test> I'm trying to fix Grub
<sidene1> hold on
<rizla420> I guess there is a kismet channel
<sidene1> i'm on my laptop
<adrian> someone has a HVR-1110 tv card running in ubuntu?
<rizla420> but no one seems ot be in there
<Jac|Test> but when i put in the Live Disk, which option do i choose?
<rizla420> anyone here use kismet?
<travist120> Ok, I'm going to reboot, and use generic kernel
<travist120> see if I'm getting the same errror
<Jac|Test> When i click "Start or install" it just brings up the demo
<C-{pR0F> how can i extract the files that are in an ISO file ???
<scorp123> tarzeau: I know ... but I wonder if it's really needed. Right now it's checking my 500 GB drive and it takes forever ... :-/
<Jac|Test> i need to get INTO Ubuntu
<spartan777_> anyone know of a good program to convert any video file to be burnt to DVD?
<scorp123> tarzeau: I am talking about an auto-fsck every 30 reboots or so.
<IntuitiveNipple> C-{pR0F: mount the iso on the loop filesystem
<thoreauputic> C-{pR0F: loop mount the ISO then copy the files from the mount point
<sidene1> it picks up my network
<spartan777_> unfortunately i don't have a divx player
<Jac|Test> How do i boot into MY ubuntu, not the demo
<C-{pR0F> IntuitiveNipple: can u tell me how ,,, where to mount it
<Jac|Test> from the disk
<tarzeau> scorp123: yes i know
<IntuitiveNipple> C-{pR0F: something like " sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 gutsy-desktop-i386-tribe-3.iso /media/iso"
<tarzeau> scorp123: don't reboot that often :)
<thoreauputic> C-{pR0F:  mkdir loop ; mount -o loop foo.iso
<sidene1> djviper- it picked up my network and gave me all the details
<Jac|Test> anyone, how do i boot into MY ubuntu, not the demo, from the disk
<scorp123> tarzeau: oh well it's my home machine .... I turn it off over the night or else my wife will go crazy
<thoreauputic> C-{pR0F: umm mount -o loop foo.iso loop
<DjViper> sidene1: what exactly happens if you try to connect?
<Jac|Test> if i click "Boot from first disk" is starts Windows
<Jac|Test> if i click "Start or install" it starts the demo
<sidene1> i click on my network, it asks for passphrase, i enter, hit login
<sidene1> and it just cycles in the system tray, then times out i guess
<AncientPC> hey guys, I have a couple questions about sed/regexp
<IntuitiveNipple> Jac|Test: If you've installed Ubuntu, simply remove the CD so it isn't used
<DjViper> sidene1: hm using network manager?
<Jac|Test> IntuitiveNipple, i can't boot from windows
<C-{pR0F> thoreauputic: i get this can't find /home/linux/Desktop/D/maya/SAGITARIUS_L32.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<AncientPC> say I wanted to grab the last minute's load time with: w | sed -e 's/.*, //g'
<phosphene> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jac|Test> because i installed Ubuntu THEN windows it deleted grub
<DjViper> nm-applet
<sidene1> oh good call
<Jac|Test> i know how to fix it, i just can't get in
<thoreauputic> C-{pR0F: sorry my error - you need the directory specified
<sidene1> i'll install and see how it goes
<DjViper> sidene1: can you try and turn off the encryption?
<barbarella> spartan777:mencoder
<sidene1> ok
<AncientPC> 1) Is that the easiest way to delete everything before a string?  Is there anything like trim / first / last with sed?
<thoreauputic> C-{pR0F: like  sudo mount -o loop foo.iso mountpoint/
<sidene1> lemme try to install the manager first
<Jac|Test> IntuitiveNipple, any suggestions?
<AncientPC> 2) How do I remove all other lines that are generated from w?
<thoreauputic> C-{pR0F: then the files shoul appear in mountpoint/
<thoreauputic> *should
<sidene1> djviper, can i pm you later?
<Jac|Test> I could re-install Ubuntu
<DjViper> sidene1: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<DjViper> sidene1: yes
<Prometheus> is there a way to run some app on some other language than default?
<Jac|Test> would that fix everything?
<sidene1> 7.04
<DjViper> sidene1: nm-applet should be included then
<Jac|Test> so many questions....
<Jac|Test> my mind's gunna asplode
<travist120> ok, I rebooted eUSURL, I used the generic kernel that Ubuntu had came with, and what do you know it works!
<sidene1> for the ndiswrapper?
<C-{pR0F> thoreauputic: thankx , that worked
<DjViper> Jac|Test: get used to it :P
<thoreauputic> C-{pR0F: no worries :)
<DjViper> sidene1: no, with ubuntu
* Jac|Test pokes IntuitiveNipple's nipple
<C-{pR0F> ubuntu support is the Best :)
<awsoonn> Hi all! Has anyone had any luck running runescape wiht 7.04AMD64?
<sidene1> it wasn't working with the default driver
<gordonjcp> AncientPC: possibly awk
<sidene1> wasn't even picking up a signal
<erUSUL> travist120: XD i checked the /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic file and it has NR_CPU=8 ...
<DjViper> sidene1: okay, did you blacklist the old driver?
<stuart_> oh no, i can't apt-get anything from warty
<travist120> lol, what does that mean erUSUL?
<sidene1> yes
<DjViper> sidene1: okay
<stuart_> how would i get gparted
<stuart_> because i need it to install from pure .iso
<kitche> stuart_: well anything below dapper is no longer supported
<sidene1> i used this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> travist120: that it supports up to 8 cores without reaching the limit
<stuart_> dang.. is there anyway i can partition my HD then
<morgan> sidene1: turn off all encryption, and sit right next to your router and try and connect. it is just wireless g im assuming?
<sidene1> yes
<tamale> anyone willing to help me get my feisty install disc working?
<tamale> as it is i X won't start so i can't install
<sidene1> morgan, it's a desktop
<adrian> bye
<awsoonn> Does anyone play runescape on x64 Ubuntu? IM me PLEASE.
<travist120> erUSURL: well I was using that kernel before, and it wasn't detecting my dual core, but now that I am using generic-15 it's detecting it again
<travist120> Might I have a faulty kernel?
<sparr> my firefox closes at random when it loses focus.  help?
<morgan> ahh i see, how close to you are it? what brand is the router?
<sidene1> linksys
<erUSUL> travist120: dunno iirc the last update it's 2.6.20-16
<sidene1> 83% signal strength
<phosphene> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<travist120> yeah, I know that. I updated to that as soon as I finished instaling Ubuntu, but I didn't notice that it wasn't using both cores
<morgan> gah, i hate linksys. How far away from the router are you?
<travist120> so I tried SMP
<travist120> and no go
<sidene1> pretty far
<travist120> so how do I make GRUB boot into 15 generic every time?
<biggahed> edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<sidene1> a 50ft cable will not reach it
<morgan> that might be it then, i'd say go to like staples or somewhere, grab a nice router, try that
<biggahed> /boot/menu/menu.lst *
<tamale> anyone willing to help me get my feisty install disc working?
<tamale> as it is i X won't start so i can't install.. not even in the 'safe graphics mode'
<skulrid> Im on rescue mode to get the GRUB back, where they tell me to choose the partition to mount, do I have to choose the UBUNTU partition or if I choose the partiton where XP is installed on it will make it the first on the menu list???
<morgan> if it doesnt connect still, then you know it's something with the drivers or card
<sidene1> it's working on my laptop
<sidene1> i think it's the driver
<morgan> hmm
<morgan> that makes no sense
<sidene1> i'm using the proper chipset
<sidene1> my desktop is dual boot with winxp and it works fine on that os
<morgan> i see
<phosphene> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Simo1> please help. I have installed the bluetooth headset manager and heave a BT headset alsa mixer and everything but can't send the tound through the bluetooth. I would like this to work. can someone help me?
<morgan> what's weird is that you can see the network, which means somethings working
<skulrid> Im on rescue mode to get the GRUB back, where they tell me to choose the partition to mount, do I have to choose the UBUNTU partition or if I choose the partiton where XP is installed on it will make it the first on the menu list????
<sidene1> but when i run "ndiswrapper -l" it says the driver is installed and device is present
<sidene1> brb, gonna try something
<morgan> im not too sure then
<morgan> ok
<morgan> ot
<sidene1> hmmm
<obf213> hey is there a reason all my partitons are locked on gparted
<morgan> any luck?
<obf213> i just resized some using partition magic on windows
<Simo1> bluetooth help anyone?
<kitche> obf213: you didn't run gparted with sudo?
<sidene1> no, i'm gonna boot into windows to see if it still works
<obf213> kitche...you cant open gparted with sudo.
<obf213> but everything is locked
<astro76> obf213, are they mounted?
<morgan> alright, you might also want to try taking all the security off the network
<skulrid> on partition MAGIC if my ubuntu is the 3rd one, it means I it is the sda 03 ??
<sidene1> yea
<sidene1> that's my next step
<obf213> yeah. they are partitons.
<obf213> its weird i cant even resize my linux partiton there is a lock by everythign there
<astro76> obf213, they have to be unmounted (umount)
<unagi> obf213 is the drive mounted?
<skulrid> i need to choose a partition to mount and get the GRUB back but I dont know wich one it is.
<obf213> unagi yeah they are...
<barbarella> phosphene:nspluginwrapper
<obf213> how do i unmount the linux partition if im using linux?
<unagi> you have to unmount them to do anything to them
<skulrid> on PARTITION MAIGC ubuntu partition id the third one, should I choose sda3 ?
<unagi> live cd
<sidene1> damn it
<sidene1> it works with win xp pro, but not ubuntu
<unagi> or the gparted boot disk obf213
<obf213> uagi.. ok
<unagi> !ohmy sidene1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy sidene1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Varsendaggr> hey i have sources...   and a make file hor do i compile it?
<phosphene> !beryl
<morgan> well then, that gets us a bit closer
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sidene1> it has to be the driver
<sidene1> i'll be back later, i'm gonna read up on it some more
<morgan> kk pce
<sidene1> thanks for the help
<obf213> unagi.. when i right click unmount on my fat32 partition or windows one it says cant unmount
<obf213> do i have to do some sudo or something unagi
<morgan> not a problem
<astro76> obf213, yes you need sudo
<obf213> astro how do i do it. i did sudo umount sda5. and it just said not found
<astro76> obf213, sudo unmount /media/mountpoint
<obf213> ahh ok
<astro76> whoops
<astro76> umount, not unmount
<stuart__> hm, what can i do since i can't apt-get gparted or a burning program to install a new version of linux
<astro76> stuart_, hmm? what are you running now?
<stuart__> astro76: warty
<stuart__> i have feisty .iso now. but no empty cd's
<stuart__> planned to do the pure .iso installation but couldn't
<dissection> What is port 8701 for? I ran an online portscan and it said that port is open.
<BORG> hello everyone are there anyone running 64bit verison of ubuntu
<tarzeau> BORG: sparc or amd64?
<astro76> dissection, http://askahacker.com/archives/2007/03/29/T17_22_47/index.html
<Geminias> hi all, I want to build Linux from Scratch so I need to free up some space... How do I make my ubuntu partition smaller?
<dissection> astro76: Saw that link already. I'm connected through a router though.
<llllllll> Are logs kept of what's typed into the terminal? It's a security related question
<PriceChild> llllllll, if you sudo yes... but not otherwise afaicr
<llllllll> where?
<aricz> what does "hdc: write_intr: wrong transfer direction!" mean? I get it when I copy audio-cd's ..
<Creed> Geminias, you can use gparted (think have to apt-get install it first) or a third part tool such as partition magic or acronis disk director (both pay).
<Geminias> gparted can resize my ext3 partition that i'm currently using right?
<mrunagi> i just wanted to say i love linux
<Creed> Geminias, Im not sure, might have to boot from a live cd
<pushpop> why do you love linux
<Creed> mrunagi, join the club :)
<Geminias> (normally i'd just start playing around with commands but i did that once before regarding partitions and i lost all data lol)
<mrunagi> geminias.....just use gparted
<astro76> llllllll, there's ~/.bash_history
<PriceChild> llllllll, /var/log/auth.log*
<Creed> Geminias, gparted has a gui so its somewhat hard to mess up :)
<mrunagi> geminias....you can shrink existing partitions to free up space
<Geminias> ah okay
<Geminias> i thought it was CL
<mrunagi> but the drive has to be unmounted Geminias
<Creed> nope, they made it easy for us :D
<mrunagi> i like gparted...it makes stupid people like me feel smart
<Geminias> how can i unmount it if ubuntu is in it?
<Creed> lol
<Creed> Geminias, cant, so youll have to use a live cd
<llllllll> astro76, PriceChild: It sounds like usage tracks are spread all over the place. Is there a list of logs kept by Ubuntu, or just those two??
<mrunagi> boot with the live cd
<mrunagi> Geminias:
<astro76> llllllll, I believe that's it
<Geminias> darn
<mrunagi> what
<stuart__> okay i have the .iso converted into cd on my /dev/hdb1
<PriceChild> llllllll, /var/log should contain all the system logs... but depending on user preferences there may be stuff in ~/.* as well
<Geminias> i dont have a live cd with me
<Geminias> im at work
<retour> What e-mail client to install to preserve amazing speed of Xubuntu?
<stuart__> how do i make grub boot from my /dev/hdb1 so i can install feisty
<Geminias> and my connection sucks
<BaD_CrC> is there a way to install a i686 based SMP kernel in feisty? it's currently defaulted to -generic
<mrunagi> dl it?
<kiba> hello
<mrunagi> i wonder how big the gparted boot disk is
<mrunagi> anyone know?
<kiba> I can't seem to activiate beryl without getting getting broke
<Creed> Geminias, grab a gparted disk, theyre around 20mb i believe
<Creed> Geminias, theres even floppy versions and usb versions
<stuart__> anyone know how i can set grub up so it boots from my second HD /dev/hdb1?
<apallo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kiba> I brought a dell computer with ubuntu preinstalled
<apallo> nice!
<mrunagi> stuart__: you should be able to edit the text file to rearrange
<kiba> it is a shame that some company decide not to open their driver's codebase
<stuart__> mrunagi: what would the syntax be, root=(hd1,0)?
<robo> can anyone tell me why I can install tar.gz files
<apallo> because linux supports tarballs
<kitche> robo: well .tar.gz is usually source you have to compile it
<mrunagi>  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst stuart__
<robo> I try
<robo> it says ./configure is not a commmand
<llllllll> astro76, PriceChild, thanks for that. I'm gonna make a scrub script then I think
<kitche> robo: tar -xvf <file> then cd <folder> and either ./configure or make depending on the programming also sudo apt-get install build-essential if you haven't done so already
<robo> or theres no make
<stuart__> i'm in menu.lst. how do i point it to /dev/hdb1 and to boot from it
<Creed> damn kitche wrote it faster :(
<stuart__> i currently have root (hd1,0) then kernel /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1048576 rw
<stuart__> but it doesn't work
<mrunagi> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<llllllll> It's kinda a project of mine to create a 'bulletproof' computer security wise. Can somebody tell me where the Places > Recent Documents
<llllllll> is
<kiba> it say my driver does not need any restricted driver
<Savage-{> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<stuart__> it won't boot at the beginning, saying my /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1048576 rw is wrong
<tamale> wow.. that's the most smug !-helper i've ever seen.. lol.. google
<kiba> my nividia apperantly do not need a restricted driver
<kiba> must  be my beryl?
<stuart__> so does anyone know how i can use grub to boot off my /dev/hdb1 because the installer files are currently there
<jsestri2> When I try to upgrade (with the upgrade manager) from 6.06 to 6.10 I get an error saying a certain file is unavailable...any ideas?
<Savage-{> google should be source #1, not entirely because people don't wanna help, but because it will be the fastest way of getting an answer.
<jsestri2> stuart__: edit the boot menu
<Savage-{> My experiences
<mrunagi> i wanna help
<jsestri2> stuart__: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stuart__> jsestri2: was wondering what i'd type in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noldon> anyone knows any fun projects to keep myself busy with
<llllllll> The linux google looks like the normal one but with less options and more eye candy. Same with the firefox one, actually.
<jsestri2> make sure you know which kernel you want to boot
<menisk> I am trying to change my system tray icons, to give my desktop a nicer look and feel, I haved changed some but cannot get the Network manager one to change after replacing the icons I found in /usr/share/icons what am I doing wrong?
<jsestri2> and type the location
<Savage-{> there is plenty of documentation out there on certain issues but the ones that are not clarified should be resolved in IRC
<stuart__> so that it boots off the device as it would an installer cd
<bagoor> Where is /etc/inittab ?
<jsestri2> stuart__: just figure out which kernel you want to boot and make its similar
<tamale> Savage-{: i agree google is  best by far, but the way the helper commented is worded is extremely condescending :)
<tamale> most people know what google is lol
<tamale> especially if they're on IRC
<jsestri2> stuart__:  that menu tells grub where to look for the kernel,  your plan b is to (bios) your hard drives to the reverse order
<Savage-{> I'm just pointing out that it really is the best way to get an answer sometimes being that it is more likely going to be correct and quicker
<tamale> Savage-{: Again, I agree.. I just think some of these ! helpers from ubotu need to be re-worded to not sound so "high and mighty"
<DARKGuy> I kinda agree with tamale
<PriceChild> tamale, suggest what you would like to be changed and we can change them :)
<Savage-{> I'm aware of what your getting at :)
<zepolen> the best way to get an answer from linux gurus is along the lines of: 'linux sucks, i cant even *do this* in it'
<zepolen> you will get 100 different ways within seconds
<DARKGuy> lmao
<Geminias> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jsestri2> #ubuntu+!
<Pelo> ...  +1
<menisk> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tamale> PriceChild: Perhaps for !google it can just say "Your question is one of many that you'd find the quickest and best answer for by doing a quick search online with a popular search engine like google."
<Savage-{> zepolen lol that is smart
<menisk> Hehe
<Tnax> hi everyone, i have a problem with my resolution, i want to use 1440x900 but after adding "1440x900" in the xorg.conf file i still cant use higher resolution than 1028x768
<PriceChild> tamale, that's too rtfm for me sorry...
<Pelo> Tnax,  what's your video card ?
<menisk> Tnax, what type of video card?
<menisk> Pelo eat me. :(
<Tnax> nvidia 7100gs
<tamale> how is that more rtfm than what it currently says?
* Pelo eats menisk  with hot sauce 
<menisk> Tnax, installed the nvidia binary drivers?
<tamale> what it says now implies you're a complete imbecile hah
<leperkhanz> Hey, anyone know where or how I can back up my tomboy notes if I'm doing a clean reinstall?
<zepolen> why thank you Savage-{, the bill is in the mail
<Tnax> menisk: woah...thought it was something simple like that, tnx alot :P
<kiba> um
<kiba> I don't have any binary drivers for nividia to install
<DagonIT> would someone recomment a software package that can rip a pdf file or convert into an open format:
<kiba> and I am having white string bug
<menisk> Tnax, I have no idea if it will work, but worth a try.
<kiba> s/string/screen
<menisk> You get 3D too.
<menisk> :_
<menisk> :)*
<Pelo> leperkhanz, I suggest you put your /home folder on a seperate partition, that way all you setting will be saved when you reinstall
<Tnax> menisk: ill try it, brb
<menisk> Tnax, Good luck.
<Pelo> DagonIT,  doesn't OOo read pdf ?
<zepolen> i used to help linux newbies out, but i realised all my answers could be simplified to RTFM...then after a while some people would reply 'I've already RTFM!', so i had to learn a new acronym....RTFMA
<leperkhanz> Pelo: Great Idea, so Tomboy notes are somewhere in Home?
<DARKGuy> RTFMA?
<DagonIT> Pelo, it doesn't support the pdf format for import
<DARKGuy> oh, nvm lol
<Pelo> leperkhanz,  everthing is somewhere in /home execpt for  Os , apps and libs
<Pelo> DagonIT, ic
<leperkhanz> And how do I change my home directory after reinstall?
<Savage-{> pdf is a standard commodity now days it can be converted and used and many ways
* Pelo gives DARKGuy  a dirty look 
<menisk> Which icons do I edit to change the network manager icons, I thought I found it in /usr/share/icons but it didn't change
<tamale> PriceChild: I've seen you here a lot.. do you know anything about the feisty installer disc and ATI cards having major compatibilty issues?
<juano__> jrib: hi
<DARKGuy> Pelo: :(
<PriceChild> tamale, nope sorry, try failsafe graphics mode on boot
<juano__> jrib: mm , you know, i uninstalled everything started from scratch, still having the same problem
<VoLLi> hey... read the newest harry potter book... just released... fully transcribed :)
<juano__> ikonia: hi
<tamale> PriceChild: I tried that.. it didn't work either.. I'm installing with the alternate disc now
<mrunagi> if i put in a tv tuner would ubuntu automatically recognize it like vista does?
<juano__> ikonia: i tried reinstalling nvidia form scratch, no luck
<Tnax> menisk: that sorted it out, tnx
<tamale> PriceChild: I only ask 'cause someone here earlier said that there is a "widely known bug with feisty and ATI"
<leperkhanz> mrunagi: did for me!
<menisk> Tnax, thats okay.
<zepolen> tamale: dont use a gui, thats not hardcore
<leperkhanz> probably depends on the card though.
<PriceChild> tamale, ask them to give a launchpad bug number
<mrunagi> what prog do you use to view ur tuner leperkhanz
<leperkhanz> mrunagi: I recommend TVtime
<mrunagi> does tvtime decode digital HD signals?
<tamale> zepolen: I don't really care if it installs in a GUI or not lol.. I just want a gui that works when it's DONE installing ;)
<zepolen> but thats not hardcore :/
<tamale> zepolen: lol
<zepolen> use leds, those are hardcore
<zepolen> binary leds
<Zeke> really?
<zepolen> 4 of them
<tamale> zepolen: as my only output device from my computer except for my printer
<tamale> zepolen: and my serial port
<zepolen> yes
<zepolen> or beeps!
<tamale> haha
<Zeke> what's the wget command to "reinstall" nvidia drivers?
<zepolen> visual feedback is for n00bs
<tamale> well, my only input method are a few jumpers on the motherboard itself.. how's that for hardcoreness?
<Zeke> anyone?
<r00723r0> i'd like to run an ssh server
<r00723r0> anyone know what package to get?
<r00723r0> (what is preferred)
<astro76> r00723r0, openssh-server
<thoreauputic> r00723r0: openssh-server
<philth> Hello all, With windows I am used to being able to just type a machine name instead of an IP address. I understand this uses WINS in the windows world. What alternative is there for Linux? I am not interested in setting up nmlookup but rather an alternative to the windows way.
<zepolen> r00723r0: openssh-server
<Zeke> cause I try to run beryl and it works for a bit then quits working
<Zeke> I reinstalled invidia drivers and it worked until just a minute ago
<Zeke> anyone at all?
<ferret_0567> that's better
<zepolen> zeke: download the turn-back-time package
<mrunagi> so if tvtime doesnt show any video then my tuner doesnt work right?
<juano__> ikonia: problem solved! finally
<thoreauputic> philth: either put the names in /etc/hots or set up a local DNS
<Pelo> mrunagi, you'll just have to load the tuner driver manualy,  don'T ask me how, I donT' know,  search for the model in the forum
<Zeke> ok, but there is a - I believe - wget command that just reinstalls the drivers
<juano__> ikonia: removed all and installed nvidia-glx-new and driver is now nvidia, glxgears outputs very fast gears !
<thoreauputic> philth: /etc/hosts workd with static Ips
<mrunagi> which forum
<Pelo> mrunagi, www.ubuntuforums.com
<PriceChild> Pelo, .org
<Pelo> PriceChild,  i believe both work
<mrunagi> oh k
<PriceChild> Pelo, yes... but you may sometimes have problems with .com
<philth> thoreauputic,  Is there any other way that doesn't require staticly assigning mac-ip's then ip-> names. I use DHCP and don't want to set every computer to an IP.
<Pelo> PriceChild,  I stand corrected I now get a redirect page
<stuart_> is there any pre-installed cd burning program cos my apt-get is screwed
<mrunagi> sigh doesnt look like mine is supported.....i guess im keeping vista on for a while =/
<thoreauputic> philth: I use static arp mapping from my router
<thugren> Hey I am have problems with my Wireless card not working in 7.04?
<mrunagi> stuart_: whats wrong with ur apt-get
<thoreauputic> philth: your router might not have that tough
<stuart_> mrunagi: it's warty
<Pelo> stuart_,   nautilus burns cd look under  places
<mrunagi> huh?
<thoreauputic> umm s/tough/though
<thoreauputic> :)
<flicka-94> but k3b are good :)
<philth> thoreauputic,  thanks I'll look in to this.
<flicka-94> apt-get install k3b
<noldon> !fun
* Pelo wonders if flicka-94  can read 
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mrunagi> stuart_: whats wrong with ur apt-get
<mrunagi> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<thoreauputic> philth: that way dhcp always gives out the same IP for a particular mac
<stuart_> Pelo: places?
<stuart_> mrunagi: i'm have warty installed and apt-ge tisn't supported anymore
<Pelo> stuart_,  do you have gui ? and are you running gnome ?
<stuart_> Pelo: yup
<flicka-94> sudo-apt get
<mrunagi> i dont understand stuart_
<stuart_> mrunagi: whenever i try to apt-get anything it can't connect
<Pelo> stuart_, in the top bar menu ,   under places,  where you have shortcuts for /home and system etc ,  look further down,  there is a link for cd/dvd recording
<stuart_> because there's no support anymore for warty warthog, right?
<tannerld> I upgraded firefox in apt-get, but it still says 2.0.0.4 in the about menu
<mrunagi> what does it say stuart_
<stuart_> Pelo: I think it's because i'm using warty. there's only applications and computer up there
<Pelo> stuart_,  you can put in your cd and sudo apt-get update ,  that will get some packages from the cd
<thoreauputic> stuart_: warty is from the dark ages of 2004 ;)
<saxin> stuart_: correct.
<Pelo> stuart_,  in computer
<stuart_> haha well actually i have cd/dvd creator running when i inserted the empty cd
<jarrod_> can anyone recommend a networking irc room?
<stuart_> how do i actually make a cd with the iso instead of just copying the iso into the cd.
<stuart_> i only have 1 cd, dno't wanan screw it up
<thoreauputic> stuart_: gurn it as an image
<Pelo> stuart_,  I beleive if you right click on the .iso file you will get the option to burn it
<thoreauputic> *burn
<stuart_> cool
<stuart_> sec..
<stuart_> silly me
<stuart_> k xubuntu is burning. will update you all later if i'm able to install
<noldon> !linuxmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<mrunagi> wow......bad blood against microsoft?
* Pelo doesnt approve
<LDZ420> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<jarrod_> can anyone recommend a networking irc room?
<Pelo> jarrod_, #samba ?
<kiba> vista is proprietary so it got the hate from FSF
<thoreauputic> jarrod_: be a bit more specific - what networking issue ?
<jarrod_> pelo will that help w/non samba networking?
<thoreauputic> jarrod_: of course not :)
<Pelo> jarrod_,  what do you think ?
<jsestri2> How bad is it to dist-upgrade with apt instead of using upgrade-manager?
<thoreauputic> jarrod_: as I said, be more specific
<PriceChild> jsestri2, bad enough that we don't recommend it
<Pelo> jarrod_, at best you will get redirected to a proper channel,  at worst , well,  nice knowing you
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: requires more apt and dpkg-fu :)
<jsestri2> PriceChild: What if upgrade manager is broken though? will i die?
<jarrod_> thoreauputic. no issue just a place to "learn" lick right now i need to ask some questins about buses
<PriceChild> jsestri2, your risk
<stuart_> btw how do i browse as root
<jsestri2> Price-Child: upgrade-manager doesnt work for 6.06 -> 6.10
<stuart_> e.g: i wanna be able to delete, change permissions with right click, while as root
<Pelo> stuart_,  gksu nautilus
<jarrod_> thoreauputic. that right lick...
<mrunagi> so wait a second
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | jsestri2
<ubotu> jsestri2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<weso> can anyone tell me how i can get my graficcard on ubuntu????
<mrunagi> if you edit the system32.dll file to recreate or redesign the shell of windows.......thats illegal under the EULA?
<thoreauputic> jarrod_: problem is, networking is a pretty vast subject...
<Pelo> weso,  which graphic card ?
<weso> radeon 9600 pro
<Pelo> !ati | weso
<ubotu> weso: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stuart_> gksu nautilus does nothing..
<thoreauputic> jarrod_: why not ask a question and see if you are redirected to a better channel for your needs?
<polaris> would this be the right place to ask a question about the gimp?
<polaris> doubt it, but I hate forums.
<myusrnm> what do i have to /msg ubotu about to figure out how to restore the ubuntu grup after installing winxp?
<Pelo> polaris,  #gimp-user might be better
<thoreauputic> stuart_: it should - try  gksudo nautilus then
<Kazukisan> :: Does anyone have any info on, if there is any progress in making 64bit ubuntu have easy install of 32bit programs like suse has? ::
<weso> kk thx 4 the info
<jarrod_> are buses still implicated in computer networks and if so what do that look like / are called?
<kevinl> what is the true value of 64 bit anyways?
<kevinl> im behind the times.
<kevinl> larger integers? heh
<myusrnm> got it, bye
<Music_Shuffle> kevinl, the 64 version is better for some stuff, but has some multimedia issues.
<menisk> I have just updated a bunch of my icon files in /usr/share/icons but they don't show differently, do I have to update an icon cache or something?
<jsestri2> PriceChild: sorry, I'll be more specific. I get this error when its trying to change the "channels": Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ccidral> hi
<amgupt01> hi
<PriceChild> jsestri2, try it again
<openmindDJ> Help! I was trying to enable 3d support for an ATI card and now when i boot, X doesn't start.
<MrTsunami> Music_Shuffle: somehow there's some irony of you talking about multimedia issues
<astro76> kevinl, let's you have more than 4GB of ram, for one
<stuart_> k thanks
<phosphene> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stuart_> gonna install now
<Music_Shuffle> MrTsunami, And I ran Edgy 64 before going back to 32 for Feisty too :P
<bryantcaley> hi yall
<Pelo> jarrod_,  try #networking
<ccidral> I want to install ubuntu feisty from a usb pen drive. I have been googling a lot about it but didn't find any tutorial on it....
<jarrod_> pelo: mmkay
<jsestri2> PriceChild: Right now? I just ran that for the 10th time...since this morning
<bryantcaley> how can i change the permissions of a file?  it need owner root privilages ?
<mrunagi> do you guys consider os x to be as evil as windows?
<mrunagi> bryantcaley: chmod 777 file
<amgupt01> hi everyone
<amgupt01> im new
<mrunagi> ::claps for amgupt01::
<ccidral> does anyone know where I can find such tutorial?
<astro76> bryantcaley, what are you trying to do?
<amgupt01> i need help with the ubuntu installation
<openmindDJ> Anyone?  How can I restore my Xorg.conf
<Music_Shuffle> amgupt01, what about it?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | openmindDJ
<mrunagi> amgupt01: what about it
<ubotu> openmindDJ: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<PriceChild> jsestri2, i don't know.
<kevinl> astro: heh, thats a practical one.. for supercomputing or rendering i guess :)
<Music_Shuffle> openmindDJ, from the backup you made before editing it?
<openmindDJ> I cant seem to get to a terminal
<openmindDJ> How can I boot to a term?
<dmdzine> mrunagi: I want OS X... really... bad... (my next computer will be a mac...no more windows for me)
<amgupt01> no matter what i do, it always displays [    0.000000]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<amgupt01> when i try to install
<bryantcaley> thanks mrunagi.  astro76, i am trying to chance var/cache/apt/archive file privilages ... i already had them downloaded
<mrunagi> mac is too expensive
<weso> does anyone know if there is a german ubuntu chan????
<billiejoex> excuse me, I would be interested in seeing source code of ftp command included in all linux distribution. Does someone got any idea about where should I take it?
<Music_Shuffle> !de | weso
<ubotu> weso: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mrunagi> ich kenne nicht
<mrunagi> aber guten tag zu du
<weso> thx ^^
<mrunagi> =)
<amgupt01> hey
<dmdzine> hey
<amgupt01> can anyone please help
<leperkhanz> OK, so long as I copy .thunderbird back into my home directory after a reinstall, I keep all my emails?
<ccidral> does anyone know where I can find a tutorial about how to install ubuntu feisty from a usb pen/stick drive?
<mrunagi> ich kenne ein bisschen deutsch. ich lerne im dem schula fur swei jarhe. meine grammatik is nicht sehr gut
<Music_Shuffle> amgupt01, with what?
<jrib> !install > ccidral (see the private message from ubotu)
<dmdzine> gesundheit
<Music_Shuffle> !en | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amgupt01> whenever i try to install ubuntu, it displays [    0.000000]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<Music_Shuffle> !de | mrunagi
<jrib> !de | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> can someone tell me the modules for a     intel 82557/8/9 ethernet prow 100 ?
<mrunagi> !german
<ariks_> how do I get my laptop sleep on lid close without gnome running?
<ccidral> thanks
<mrunagi> !german
<astro76> bryantcaley, well that directory is readable by everyone, what command are you trying? probably just need sudo
<mrunagi> is the bot broken?
<dmdzine> !gesundheit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gesundheit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> !deustch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deustch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> mrunagi: no, but he won't repeat things so quickly
<MrTsunami> !de | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bryantcaley> astro , i copied the files in there from a fat32 drive
<MrTsunami> no, you just have to know how to use it ;)
<kitche> billiejoex: the source code for the ftp command is included in all linux distros
* leperkhanz prays and goes for a reinstall. :D
<mrunagi> ja.......weso, du gehts #ubuntu-de
<billiejoex> kitche, where sould I have to search?
<billiejoex> I'm currenlty running an Ubuntu 7.04
<astro76> bryantcaley, try chmod 644 /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<dmdzine> :P
<kitche> billiejoex: umm there is netkit-ftp which is the standard ftp
<mrunagi> what is the number in chmod
<bryantcaley> mrunagi: chmod 777  :) thankyou !!
<astro76> bryantcaley, 777, that's not good
<dmdzine> its like 111 over 666
<SirBob1701> how do i figure out what kernel version i have installed?
<bryantcaley> astro76: what difference is chmod 644 to 777 ??
<mrunagi> yes what is the difference
<cupps> Can anyone in here help me with running World of Warcraft in wine, or is there a better channel in which to seek help?
<astro76> bryantcaley, 777 is read/write/execute for everyone
<astro76> mrunagi, if you don't know, why advise then?
<mrunagi> because 777 works for me
<kitche> SirBob1701: uname -r
<mrunagi> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bryantcaley> oh, right, 644 is better ?
<SirBob1701> kitche: thanks
<billiejoex> kitche, such netkit-ftp is the same "ftp" program included in linux?
<SirBob1701> ls
<bryantcaley> im really noob at terminal
<dmdzine> 644 is like 22 less than 666
<kitche> billiejoex: most likely unless they are using a newer ftp
<dmdzine> in case anyone was wondering
<mrunagi> astro76: what is the difference
<astro76> bryantcaley, yes 644 is read for everyone, but only root can write, no execute, these are not executables
<billiejoex> uhm... maybe I should search in kernel. Does it probable that it is included with kernel sources?
<openmindDJ> music_shuffle, if i remove the package xorg-driver-fglrx, should i then run sudo depmod -a?
<kitche> billiejoex: no it's a seperate program
<astro76> mrunagi, because you defeat the whole security paradigm of the system if you make stuff writable by users outside of /home
<bryantcaley> astro76: much appreciated
<bryantcaley> ;)
<mrunagi> i dont really understand.....
<dmdzine> :-[
<mrunagi> is that why im able to browse other accounts home folders on here without a password
<mrunagi> because that was kinda wierd
<irvine> i try to mount an ext3 partition and i get this mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<irvine>        missing codepage or other error
<irvine> any ideas?
<mrunagi> can you tell me how to make it so that you cant browse other users home folders?
<jrib> mrunagi: change the permissions on /home/FOOBAR
<jrib> !permissions > mrunagi (see the private message from ubotu)
<mrunagi> so whats the chmod command for that
<irvine> chmod 777 /home/FOOBAR
<jrib> irvine: that would usually be bad
<jrib> mrunagi: did you read the page ubotu sent you?
<irvine> then chmod 755
<jrib> irvine: that's not what he wants
<tux0> hey guys, do any ovu kno the command to recompile the kernel?
<tux0> im under feiste fawn
<jrib> !kernel > tux0 (see the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> tux0, why do you want to?
<astro76> mrunagi, chmod --recursive o-rwx ~/
<codecaine> hi how come I can set my screen resoultion and refresh rate in xorg.conf and it works perfect for the desktop but when im at login screen it doesn't support the refresh rate same when I have a full screen game like tux typing where can I do to fix that?
<tux0> PriceChild:cuz i wanna know how, and why d i wanna do that :P
<PrivatePilot> Hello, I saw I can start Ubuntu direct from CD without instalation. But when I try to do it, it stucks at the boot screen. What's happening?
<odat> anyone know how to fix this error in exaile
<odat> TypeError: pixbuf should be a GdkPixbuf
<Amaranth> odat: programming error
<jrib> odat: looks like an error with the program, try #exaile
<SirBob1701> anyone know the source packages you need for parallels?
<jsestri2> how diff is fiesty from dapper?
<codecaine> how do you choose the gnomes login screen resolution and refresh rate?
<codecaine> seems to be not connected to xorg.conf
<persept> where does it save downloaded packages?
<persept> where does apt-get save downloaded packages
<astro76> persept, /var/cache/apt/archives
<TeTeT> persept: /var/cache/apt/archives
<TeTeT> astro76: ;)
<persept> thanks
<alecw1> Help! I just installed Ubuntu (using the alternate installer) and I just rebooted, and I get an error: "Failed to start the X server (your GUI). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?" And then it continues to give me a list of errors like "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed" Can someone help?
<tatters> been trying to upgrade to gibbon keep getting Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found ...is server down?
<poningru> alecw1: ignore the bcm43xx errors
<TeTeT> alecw1: the two probs are unrelated. For the X try $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<poningru> thats your wifi card not working correctly
<poningru> actually I would prefer it if you could see what the error was
<alecw1> wait... how do I get to a terminal?
<poningru> alecw1: what does the error say?
<poningru> alecw1: ctrl+shift+f1
<TeTeT> alecw1: for the bcm43xx problem, google for broadcom and ubuntu
<poningru> we'll take care of that later
<alecw1> Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<poningru> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poningru> alecw1: no not that error
<poningru> the X error
<poningru> Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<poningru> press yes or something there
<alecw1> let me restart
<obf213> if i want to get php and mysql what packages should i download
<alecw1> what's the problem though?
<antiNeo> do you guys think compiz will work okay on an nvidia fx5200 128mb (only $30 on newegg)?
<osmosis> how do I update my repository url ?
<alecw1> I checked the disc...
<tatters> compvis works fine with my fx5200
<astro76> alecw1, for the broadcom you need to install the firmware, first: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<astro76> alecw1, then: sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<poningru> alecw1: no idea
<antiNeo> tatters: smoothly, even with a buncha windows?
<alecw1> ok I'll try that, after that, willl it work?
<poningru> astro76: uh you dont have to do that dude
<poningru> alecw1: no dude ignore the broadcom problem for now
<poningru> alecw1: lets figure out X first
<alecw1> what do I do??
<tatters> antiNeo: I would say it runs smoothly , but I have no other machine to benchmark against
<poningru> tell us the error from X
<antiNeo> alright, thanks! :)
<alecw1> ok, I have to reboot.
<tatters> as smooth as most things anyways
<poningru> ok
<alecw1> I exited out of the error
<rustalot> would it be possible to create a portable RAID 5 array
<DrZaius> obf213: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alecw1> This is depressing, I just barely bought this thing. :(
<poningru> alecw1: and booted into windows?
<noldon> how do i know what video codec im missing
<poningru> bought what?
<alecw1> no... no OS yet.
<rustalot> like to carry arround with my laptop
<alecw1> well, ubuntu. but X isn't working
<poningru> oh how are you talking to us?
<alecw1> other comp
<poningru> ok
<alecw1> ok
<hellekin> hello people. I have a problem on a Feisty: metacity dumps core, crashing application after a random (but short, say 5 minutes) time. I guess it's a memory problem.
<alecw1> i'm at the error screen
<alecw1> what do you want?
<poningru> what does the error say?
<poningru> just type out the important stuff
<hellekin> gdb says: Core was generated by `metacity --sm-save-file 1125285736-9136-3387226525.ms'.
<alecw1> I see this: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a u sable configuration.
<alecw1> No screen found
<replman> Hi!
<antiNeo> hellekin: why do yu think it's a memory problem? you should run memtest86 (I think it's on the ubuntu boot disk... idk) a few times, if you're worried
<alecw1> that's it poningru
<ari_stress> hello, can anyone give me info on apt-catcher? i heard that it can be used to save bandwidth?
<alecw1> nothing else is there, except for the microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error
<poningru> alecw1: ok go to a terminal and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video
<antiNeo> hellekin: does it crash like that when you're using the live cd?
<JasonWoof> how do I run my own window manager?
<poningru> alecw1: like I said ignore that for now
<replman> I have a problem installing (k)ubuntu on my new core2duo system. The hdd is not recognised by the live system. I figured out, that the mainboard (msi P35/G33 Neo) has a Marvell 88SE6111 IDE Controller
<hellekin> antiNeo: because / is used at 95%. The box was installed like 1.5 years ago and upgraded as new versions appear
<poningru> alecw1: go to a terminal by ctrl+shift+f1
<antiNeo> hellekin: ohh, yeah... that's bad
<noldon> how do i mount a .img file
<alecw1> it says "xserver-xorg-video" is not installed
<antiNeo> hellekin: I thought you were talking RAM... but you mean storage memory
<JasonWoof> I see a pulldown at the gdm login thing, you can pick "run Xclient script"... I made ~/.xclient ~/.Xclient ~/.xinitrc ~/.Xinitrc ~/Xclient ~/xclient ~/Xinitrc and ~/xinitrc and it loads gnome anyway
<irvine> JasonWoof: select it in the login screen
<JasonWoof> irvine: I don't want one of them from the list, I want it to run my script
<dissection> Anyone knows of a P2P Messenger with encryption that also has a Windows clients so it works on a network with Windows and Linux PCs?
<hellekin> antiNeo: do you think I should reinstall using a new CD or is there a workaround?
<poningru> wtf
<alecw1> here is what I typed:
<replman> i've made my usb-stick bootable with (k)ubuntu live. Is it possible (and if, how) to update the kernel for the live-system?
<irvine> dunno
<poningru> alecw1: sorry
<antiNeo> hellekin: umm... full disks usually cause lots of problems... what do you think's taking up all that space?
<alecw1> sudo dpkg=reconfigure xserver-xorg-video
<antiNeo> hellekin: how big is the disk?
<alecw1> -*
<hellekin> antiNeo: / is very small
<poningru> alecw1: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-all
<alecw1> ok
<poningru> forgot the all
<alecw1> ok, poningru, it didn't give me an error..
<hellekin> antiNeo: / is 270M
<antiNeo> hellekin: I would recommend no less than 10GB for root these days, if you're going to install many programs...
<antiNeo> hellekin: ehe, that's your problem, your disk is smaller than the live cd ;)
<poningru> alecw1: restart
<alecw1> what's the command for restarting?
<poningru> reboot
<antiNeo> hellekin: do you mean 270M free? that sounds too small for even an old hdd...
<alecw1> (just so I know for the future)
<alecw1> ok
<poningru> or sudo shutdown -r now
<hellekin> antiNeo: yeah... I tried to uninstall some unused software such as rdesktop, but tsclient is required by ubuntu-desktop
<alecw1> ok I think "sudo reboot" did it
<rlv> is there a way to disable the forced check of the os after a certain bumber of mounts?
<alecw1> poningru, it's booting up...
* alecw1 crosses fingers
<PurpZeY> rlv: I've been told that there isn't. That you can do control c + d...but that it's highly recommended you just let it do it's thing
<antiNeo> hellekin: okay... if your disk is really small (< 5GB), ubuntu probably isn't the best OS for it
<hellekin> antiNeo: actually, the / partition is 270M, /var is 2,8G, /usr is 5,5G
<poningru> alecw1: out of curiosity what kinda screen do you have?
<alecw1> poningru, no luck. :(
<PurpZeY> rlv: I believe it's ctrl+d+c but, I've never done it, as I was advised not to skip it.
<alecw1> It's a Dell laptop, Latitude D630
<alecw1> just bought it today
<poningru> what kinda vid card?
<antiNeo> hellekin: huh, did you make the partition that small on purpose?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop> Hey folks!!
<alecw1> poningru, no idea, i think integrated
<antiNeo> hellekin: on a disk that small, it's probably best to just put everything on the same partition
<PurpZeY> Usually on laptops it's an Intel Chipset, unless it's a gaming laptop
<poningru> alecw1: ok do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<alecw1> ok
<jetscreamer> -core?
<poningru> PurpZeY: uh no
<poningru> jetscreamer: yes everything
<hellekin> antiNeo: I don't remember... I guess my parents wanted to keep their Windows data at the time, so I had to improvise
<PurpZeY> poningru: sorry to speak out of turn, just trying to help.
<antiNeo> hellekin: ahh, okay...
<rlv> PurpZeY: it makes sense not to, but it has hinder the need for immediate productivity several times (it on a mobil latop).  I also despise forced action without an option of any kind.  It should be my mistake to make.
<poningru> PurpZeY: its cool
<hellekin> antiNeo: but I agree, 270M for / is way small. On my Debians, I use 512M
<alecw1> ok poningru
<antiNeo> hellekin: well, do you know how big the actuall hard drive is, windows and all?
<alecw1> restart?
<PurpZeY> rlv: Last I heard someone ask that question I was told it is not possible to turn it off, but that there is a way to skip it.
<jetscreamer> when -core doesn't work just put xserver-xorg
<poningru> alecw1: err hold on
<alecw1> ok
<poningru> alecw1: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg-core
<hellekin> antiNeo: by the time, I removed Windows completely, so I should be able to remap the disk
<antiNeo> hellekin: on most drives smaller than 40GB, I usually just make it one partition
<PurpZeY> rlv: I suspect that you can probably find that on the forum
<alecw1> ok poningru
<alecw1> now what?
<poningru> alecw1: did you answer the questions?
<alecw1> tehre were none....
<alecw1> :(
<poningru> wtf
<obf213> is there  a spotlight type thing for ubuntu
<alecw1> poningru, now what?
<poningru> alecw1: do it without core
<antiNeo> hellekin: okay... I'd say the best thing to do is to re-install ubuntu, and try and make one partition that's at the bare minimum 4GB. use that partition as /, and all the other directories (home, usr, var, etc.) will fall under the / directory.
<hellekin> antiNeo: well, the disk is 80G, but only about 40 are used (I removed rebootOS, but used the remaining for backups)
<poningru> alecw1: yeah oops
<poningru> I meant without -core
<alecw1> screen popped up
<Nembie563> I have downloaded packages for Tor using Snaptic Package Manager. However, I cannot find the program in my start menu. This page: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#not_available suggested that I use the The Debian menu "menu-xdg" However, even after a restart I do not have the Debian menu or a clear link to Tor.
<alecw1> "attempt to autodetect hardware?" yes or no
<antiNeo> hellekin: is this a dual boot?
<Nutubuntu> hellekin, if you can stand another opinion - make a separate partition for /home, so that in case of a reinstall, you can avoid having to backup and restore your data
<hellekin> antiNeo: not anymore :)
<antiNeo> hellekin: :D
<nickrud> Nembie563, you also need to install    menu
<alecw1> poningru; "attempt to autodetect hardware?" yes or no
<hellekin> Nutubuntu: I already have a 30G /home
<antiNeo> hellekin: okay... but you still have backup partitions you need to save?
<poningru> alecw1: yes ofcourse
<poningru> answer the questions
<poningru> till you get to the screen portion
<antiNeo> hellekin: alright... I think your problem is your / partition is too small. we can fix this without a reinstall
<DrZaius> obf213: Beagle, Strigi, Pinot, Tracker and Recoll
<antiNeo> hellekin: if you boot the live cd, you can go to the system menu and find a partition editor
<hellekin> I guess I can debootstrap a new ubuntu on the spare partition, remove the existing /, and reinstall remotely?
<PurpZeY> rlv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348550&highlight=Automatic+disk+check
<Nembie563> nickrud, sorry I don't follow, I downloaded the package withe synaptic for the second kind of menu, how do I install?/I thought that did install it
<Nutubuntu> hellekin,  sorry; I must have arrived too late to see that :)
<alecw1> It says "No X server known for your video hardware. There is either no video hardware installed on this machine, or the "discover" program was unable to determine which X server is appropriate for the video hardware. This could be due to incomplete information in discover's hardware database, or beacuse your video hardware is not supported by the avialable X servers." poningru.
<Bilbo> hi all
<poningru> alecw1: something weird is going on this shouldnt be happening
<poningru> go reinstall it
<antiNeo> hellekin: resize the / directory to be reasonable. keep in mind how many programs you want to install. I'd go for ~10GB myself
<poningru> are you sure you installed the desktop?
<nickrud> Nembie563, you need to install two packages:  menu-xdg and menu to see the debian menu
<Lunis> fast question: i'm installing ubuntu through vmware to a physical disk that ubuntu will have all to itself. problem i just thought of is: what will ubuntu do when i boot that disk outside of vmware? will it "freak out" because of the massive hardware changes, or adapt?
<Bilbo> I am new to ubuntu and have a question
<PurpZeY> rlv: Here's more actually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477
<alecw1> i pressed enter, poningru, and it brought me to the "X server driver"
<PurpZeY> !ask | Bilbo
<ubotu> Bilbo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poningru> alecw1: huh?
<hellekin> antiNeo: I'm 600Km away from the box, I need to fix it remotely :)
<alecw1> and this is a VERY new laptop, released only a few weeks ago, so maybe not suported yet?
<Bilbo> the first user call him bilbo... has sound working
<alecw1> It's asking me to select a driver...
<alecw1> "sis"
<alecw1> "sisusb"
<Bilbo> I also have a second user frodo
<antiNeo> hellekin: ohh, you didn't say that in your question ;P
<alecw1> "tdfx"
<alecw1> "tga"
<Bilbo> frodo's sound does not work
<codecaine> how you detect what type of monitor linux see u using?
<Nembie563> nickrud: thanks I'll try that
<Bilbo> in fact sound preferences has no devices
<PurpZeY> Bilbo: First step try this:
<poningru> alecw1: its supported out of the box
<PurpZeY> !alsa | Bilbo
<ubotu> Bilbo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<antiNeo> hellekin: okay... well... if your root partition is full, I don't think there's much you can do remotely
<Bilbo> okie
<hellekin> I guess I can safely make a new partition, cp -x / to the new partition and pray :)
<alecw1> poningru, what should I do? I tried using a Live CD, but half way through it gave the an error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504821
<PurpZeY> Bilbo: If you are still having problems then return.
<antiNeo> hellekin: ehe, you could do that
<poningru> alecw1: hold on looking
<antiNeo> hellekin: but then I'd have to walk you through using chroot and whatnot... and it probably wouldn't work very well on ubuntu
<poningru> hmm thats during bootup
<poningru> that just means your cd was messed up
<hellekin> I'm going to try it. After all, I just need to tell Grub the / partition is a different one
<Veen> Has anyone successfully run Starcraft in Wine?
<poningru> Veen: yes but not I
<PurpZeY> !verify | alecw1
<ubotu> alecw1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<antiNeo> hellekin: it sounds to me like you made seperate partitions for /, /usr, /var, and /home, am I right?
<persept> is there any way I can set add a swap drive (usb) while running in live cd
<hellekin> antiNeo: yes
<alecw1> poningru, I tried 3 CDs!
<Bilbo> PurpZeY, hmmm when I double click on the volume control I get there are no devices....
<alecw1> all from ubuntu shipit.
<hellekin> antiNeo: so I can keep all but /
<antiNeo> hellekin: okay, that's probably why you ran out of space
<poningru> alecw1: OH!?
<nickrud> codecaine, I just look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<antiNeo> hellekin: are you firmiliar with the unix filesystem hiarchy?
<defjux> how do i check if i have usb 2.0??
<hellekin> antiNeo: I've been using Linux for 15+ years :)
<antiNeo> hellekin: ahh ;P
<PurpZeY> Bilbo: And it's the same exact setup, just log out and change users?
<Bilbo> yes
<alecw1> poningru, that error message was recvieved during the "ubuntu" loading screen, where the bar goes back and forth... on the live cd
<antiNeo> hellekin: I was assuming you were a newb because you ran out of space... you've been using linux 10 years longer than I have X-D
<poningru> are you sure this is a d630?
<poningru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504821
<Bilbo> bilbo is the first user and hence has sudo
<Bilbo> and frodo does not
<poningru> alecw1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481651
<slowmaw> hi
<hellekin> antiNeo: maybe you're 10 years younger though
<alecw1> poningru, I'm more than sure... it's got the brand right on it
<bastid_raZor> frodo could have it if added to admin group
<Bilbo> PurpZeY, Oh and this is Feisty fawn
<nickrud> defjux, lspci: one of them will say usb2 if you do
<poningru> alecw1: are you sure you are using feisty?
<poningru> do you have any devices plugged into it?
<hellekin> ok... I'm going to do some magick... I keep you updated
<defjux> thanks nick :)
<hellekin> just for the fun of it :)
<antiNeo> hellekin: i'd go with the "make a bigger partition and then tell grub" plan
<PurpZeY> Bilbo: I might be missing something, but I don't really see why having sudo should effect your sound device.
<poningru> other than the power cord unplug everything and try the official cds
<Bilbo> neither do i
<hellekin> antiNeo: yep, doing that
<alecw1> poningru, yes.
<Nembie563> nickrud: I tried what you told me and got the menu package, when I restarted I still did not have the new menu or a start menu link to Tor in the original menu
<PurpZeY> Bilbo: Does it show up in lspci ?
<bastid_raZor> bilbo check to see if you're added to the audio group
<Bilbo> ok
<poningru> alecw1: this is extremely weird
<Bilbo> if frodo is part of the audio group
* scotty is away: Fooding
<PurpZeY> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Justi2> what is a .pc extension?
<alecw1> poningru, it seems some people are having the same problem...
<alecw1> on that trhead
<bastid_raZor> Bilbo, simply add bilbo to it seperated by a , and you both will have it
<kitche> Justi2: for pkg-config
<alecw1> poningru, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2899347&postcount=5 should I try this?
<nickrud> Nembie563, do    dpkg -l 'menu*'     . you should see both menu and menu-xdg listed, with 'ii' at the beginning of each line
<poningru> alecw1: yeah do that
<LiveUSB> anyone good with shelll scripts, I need to execute 2 commands that seem to both want access to terminal. niether will give it up untill completed (or closed)
<Bilbo> bastid_raZor, I know how to add users to groups but this is my first linux laptop!!!! as a work station
<alecw1> ok
<alecw1> can I PM you?
<Justi2> kitche: my install guide says to set a variable to the directory where "pidgin.pc" is located. how do I find it?
<diego> yes
<Bilbo> I am sound and other niceties challenged
<kitche> Justi2: sudo updatedb && locate pidgin.pc
<poningru> alecw1: keep in the channel
<Bilbo> ask me to hack the server side daemons and I am ok
<poningru> why pm?
<alecw1> ok
<obf213> how do i run beagle
<nich0s> Does anyone know what I would need to do to be able to access my terminal from a windows box?
<alecw1> I should boot up in "recovery mode" poningru? right?
<Zambezi> I really need help with this errormessages: http://www.pastebin.ca/627006
<PurpZeY> obf213: I suspect you'll have to install it first.
<obf213> i installed it but i cant run it i tryed to run it in run. but it just syas cant run
<poningru> alecw1: err no need for that
<obf213> PurpZey. yeah i did.
<nich0s> I'm looking for ideas short of remoting in to the ubuntu box.
<poningru> just do it from the terminal
<PurpZeY> obf213: Why won't it run?
<alecw1> too late, poningru... :(
<bulmer> nich0s, you need an X client or ssh client
<obf213> PurpZey it says command not found
<kitche> nich0s: install openssh-server and get putty for the windows box if you want just the terminal
<obf213> i don tknow why
<PurpZeY> obf213: How did you install it?
<noldon> i cant get vlc to go fullscreen
<obf213> synaptic
<poningru> alecw1: hehe just log back into the terminal
<alecw1> ok poningru. :)
<PurpZeY> obf213: You are sure you are typing the proper command and that it's case sensitive. . .
<nich0s> kitche: Thank you, is there any type of configuration that I am going to need to complete for this?
<obf213> yeah i know. it just says command not found
<PurpZeY> obf213: If you are getting that message it means that either it isn't installed or you are running the wrong command.
<Bilbo> PurpZeY, let me go check if that fixed it as the other user
<Bilbo> thanks for the help
<kitche> nich0s: just make sure openssh-server us running and get putty and start it and the rest is pretty self-explaination
<dBgBdWolf> i have an existing debian installation with lvm on raid. how can i install ubuntu over it (and keep my /home)?
<Nembie563> nickrud: I just tried what you said and this is what is shot back out http://p.opsat.net/v/uo
* PurpZeY thinks he really didn't much, but OK. 
<h_ll_k_n> wow... looks like I had already started the process and forgot about it
<slavik> anyway to make a larger panel use a different image for background? (or to actually stretch an svg image)
<hellekin> guess what: I have a 2G empty ext3 partition on... /dev/hda1 :)
<PurpZeY> slavik: I think you need to download panel images...It can be done.
<nich0s> kitche: Thank you for your help. One final newbish question. If the server doesn't reinitialize on restart. What command could I use to start it?
<obf213> herrm i uninstalled it reinstalled it and the command beagle does nothing
<obf213> what other apps work for this again
<bastid_raZor> dBgBdWolf, move /home elsewhere after the install move it back.
<obf213> ill just try one of those
<nickrud> Nembie563, then you should see a Debian entry under Applications; if you don't, try killall gnome-panel and look again
<kitche> nich0s: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start it should auto start though
<hellekin> I'm pretty sure it was called C: before :)
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me to change a thing i the kernel? This error: http://www.pastebin.ca/627006
<PurpZeY> obf213: You are somehow calling the wrong command. What is the name of the package?
<hellekin> so I must have started the move but forgot about it
<obf213> beagle
<obf213> i think its called search now tho
<nich0s> kitche: Thank you.
<obf213> i went to add remove program typed in beagle and it showed search
<PurpZeY> obf213: Showed as installed?
<obf213> yes
<PurpZeY> obf213: If you did via add/remove it should be in your menu on the panel, no?
<obf213> yeah i think i found it
<obf213> its just called search
<obf213> if thats it i dontknow
<PurpZeY> obf213: So, try it via term
<obf213> yeah that it
<nich0s> kitche: Thank you. This is going to make my life much, much easier.
<obf213> its opened. i guess the command to open it is not its name.
<use> hello is there a way to run Itunes on linux ??
<slavik> PurpZeY: I meant as part of a theme ...
<nich0s> ls
<PurpZeY> use: I don't think so. There are some programs that will sync with iPod
<nickrud> obf213, a quick way to find what command(s) to run from a package is:  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<alecw1> poningru, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2980110&postcount=32
<PurpZeY> slavik: If the theme contains a panel, yes....I don't really understand the question completely...The panel can be changed visually.
<Fr3e-DoM> Whos still using Dapper version?
<alecw1> how do I install those drivers?
<use> no PurpZeY not to sync with ipod i want itunes cause its the best music organizer and i got 60k to organize lol
<slavik> PurpZeY: I have 2 panels (top and bottom), the top panel is 24 pixels high, the bottom is 72pixels high (3x as top)
<Nahi> PurpZeY; thanx for ur help last time with the network issue :)
<Fr3e-DoM> Nobody?
<poningru> alecw1: -Ran sudo apt-get install-xserver-xorg-video-intel
<poningru> do that
<PurpZeY> Nahi: I don't think iTunes runs in ubuntu...maybe in wine? no worries...glad it works.
<PurpZeY> slavik: Right...but what is the question?
<Nahi> um...but which version might work in wine ?
<Nahi> thats the question
<bruenig> use, you should check out easytag
<slavik> the image that the theme uses for the panels is 24pixels high, so for the 72pixel panel, I get 3 panel images
<bruenig> use, it has a lot of advanced features for organization
<nickrud> Nembie563, things might have changed, try this if you still don't see it: right click the menu bar, select edit, and see if it's there, but not checked.
<PurpZeY> Nahi: I'd try bruenig's suggestioon, from what I understand iTunes is really a no-go
<alecw1> poningru, I got "invalid operation"
<poningru> eh?
<Nahi> okay
<poningru> what did you try to run?
<alecw1> wait, -ran ?
<Nembie563>  nickrud: I don't see anything titled Debian in my start menu. What is killall gnome-panel?
<poningru> no -ran
<poningru> just from sudo
<alecw1> ok didnt work yet] 
<Nahi> leme give it a try i tried amarok but wasn't satisfying
<rainman> Hi, I need help plz, last night I installed 7.04 and all went ok except the audio card didn't pick up correctly. Can someone help & tell me how to add it?
<alecw1> poningru, didn't work.
<poningru> oh no - between install-xserver
<alecw1> ohhhhhh.
<alecw1> doing it. :)
<nickrud> Nembie563, gnome panel is the container that the menubar sits in. At one time, some panel applets didn't start properly unless you restarted the panel. That's what killall gnome-panel does.
<alecw1> ok finished
<alecw1> restart?
<nickrud> Nembie563, have you right clicked the menubar and looked for Debian there?
<Nahi> still easytag isn't what im looking for ( just read the info ) um...what i need is to organize my mp3s into folders and stuff like each artist with it own folder
<nickrud> Nembie563, and, I'm assuming you're running ubuntu/gnome :)
<Nahi> but leme give it a try
<Nahi> brb
<Pie-rat1> how can i set unmaskirq on a SATA drive?
<Justi1> how can I install the glib 2.0 development headers?
<Nembie563> Nickrud: yes, it is not there when I right click on the menu bar
<nich0s> what is the best way for me to rename a file with two parts, e.g. (init string)?
<alecw1> poningru, I installed the new drivers, restarted, and same problem. ;(
<rainman> nich0s you write "init string"
<porcho> hi there. I'm having problems while transfering a large file from linux to a samba mount. the file stuck at 2gb. is there a way to overcome the problem?
<nickrud> Nembie563, a sec
<nich0s> rainman: Fair enough, thank you.
<astro76> porcho, is the filesystem fat32?
<slavik> PurpZeY: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/9494/screenshothn9.png
<porcho> no, it's ntfs
<rolfen> i'm having trouble playing DVDs on ubuntu...
<PurpZeY> slavik: Ok, what is the problem?
<rainman>  Hi, I need help plz, last night I installed 7.04 and all went ok except the audio card didn't pick up correctly. Can someone help & tell me how to add it?
<bruenig> !dvd | rolfen
<ubotu> rolfen: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rolfen> give me a message about a missing codec but i have checked the codeds and reinstalled them
<rolfen> and it still doesnt work... seems to be something else
<bruenig> rolfen, libdvdcss2, do you have that installed?
<juano__> ikonia: false alarm... still having the problem
<rolfen> lemme check
<juano__> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers ?
<Nembie563> Nickrud: I tried killall gnome-panel and it didn't produce any results
<juano__> i downloaded the drivers from repos, but cant load driver nvidia
<juano__> i can only enter with nv
<bruenig> !ati | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> Nembie563, ok, I just removed menu & menu-xdg, reinstalled menu-xdg (which depends on menu now, and installs it automatically) and did a killall gnome-panel. Got the menu under Applications
<juano__> tried that
<juano__> bruenig: already tried
<Ademan> juano__: what error do you get exactly when you use "nvidia" instead of "nv" ?
<Mnabil> Nembie563, use top to know the process name and then kill it using kill
<juano__> Ademan: ill pastebin you my log
<Nahi> oh well easytag will do the job got 60k to edit so bbl thanx PurpZeY and bruenig
<juano__> darn, i formatted ... hmmm no log, but it sais that it cant load the modules
<Ademan> anyone know if ant-contrib is the ant-optional package?
<bruenig> Nahi, feel free to delve into the features, I find new ones everytime I use it, it is very helpful
<Nahi> well i was going to wait for my other laptop im having the MB change cause it broke and do it there
<Nahi> but i need to organize them asap so i cant wait for a week
<Justi1> in terminal, how do I change directory to go up one level?
<astro76> Justi1, cd ..
<juano__> Ademan: ive tried the nvidia-glx-new drivers also and at one point it worked, bu then when i tried rebooting i got the same thing
<Ademan> juano__: "version mismatch" ?
<lordsaka> hi !!
<enterneo> hey, my first time try out at ubuntu :)
<juano__> Ademan: at one point it gave me that, but not now
<Ademan> juano__: because if that's the error the solution is pretty easy,     /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common  has a line DISABLED_MODULES=""    and you either add or remove nv between the quotes
<Nutubuntu> I just looked at top - vmware-vmx is eating up > 50% of my cpu and has been running for hours. I had exited vmware (I thought). Can I kill this process safely?
<juano__> Ademan: tried that also
<nickrud> enterneo, welcome
<enterneo> hi nick
<rolfen> bruenig: uh nu... but that's weird i used to be able to play dvds... anyway i'm installing them now
<dissection> My ethernet failed to connect after I resumed from hibernate. Has that happened to anyone?
<bruenig> rolfen, you can play unencrypted dvds fine without it so that would account for being able to play some and not others
<PurpZeY> dissection: I understand that hibernate can be sort of iffy.
<rolfen> bruenig: aaaah ok thanks!
<dissection> PurpZeY: Didn't have any problems till just this once. Not sure if that was a known issue.
<dissection> !ophcrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ophcrack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dBgBdWolf> l0phtcrack?
<Ademan> juano__: hrm, well i'm sorry, that's about all i've got
<juano__> Ademan: i found out that there is a file missing
<juano__> Ademan: libwfb.so ?
<PurpZeY> dissection: Could just be a one time weird kind of scenario...but like I said, I hear that hibernate is iffy and suspend is a better bet. although personally I don't use either.
<poningru> alecw1: did it work?
<jedix> hey
<bruenig> !hi | jedix
<ubotu> jedix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pppoe_dude> hi jedix
<jedix> can someone help me with a text display problem on a hdtv?
<dBgBdWolf> does ubuntu handle lvm on raid during installation?
<jedix> dBgBdWolf: no :/
<bruenig> !raid | dBgBdWolf
<ubotu> dBgBdWolf: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jedix> dBgBdWolf: I went through that about a week ago, neither of those urls will cover install
<porcho> astro76: do you know something about the samba problem I'm facing?
<persept> guys, i added a swap drive in the livecd, but it doesn't seem to be using it
<Ademan> juano__: well that's for fbdev i'm pretty sure, which your system shouldn't be trying to use at all
<juano__> Ademan: i see
<juano__> Ademan: darn this is weird...
<jedix> so, I have everything working on my tv, only the characters are about the size of a .
<Ademan> juano__: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg387948.html   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg387237.html    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/107831
<persept> i did mkswap and swapon, but it's not using the swap to add extra space to /
<astro76> porcho, no sorry
<dBgBdWolf> oh. hrm.
<jedix> It's very very annoying
<Ademan> juano__: hopefully one of those will help, i just sort of googled libwfb and those were the first hits, so i guess it's not terribly uncommon
<jedix> and it seems I'm talking to myself
<juano__> Ademan: LOL i got the X5500
<juano__> Ademan: thats my problem for sure
<gumpish> Yeeaargh! What is required to recieve DCC files in xchat?
<bruenig> gumpish, an internet connection?
<gumpish> i think i have that much
<Tracekill> I don't think you do.
<bruenig> gumpish, ok so dcc away
<Tracekill> Check.
<nich0s> Ok, I am almost done bothering you guys for the night, but I have one more question for you all; How would one go about accessing a Terminal through a router from a public IP?
<bruenig> !ssh | nich0s
<ubotu> nich0s: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tracekill> nich0s, you mean like sshing into your home computer?
<astro76> nich0s, you have to forward port 22
<LiveUSB> Any good shell scripters in the house, I'm trying to write a script to start VPN access while simultaneously launch TS client. only problem is that both apps want focus to the Shell window. (so I can't start TS client untill the VPN is exited, or vice versa)
<astro76> nich0s, and use dyndns if you have a dynamic ip
<bruenig> LiveUSB, just put & after the first one so that it launches in the background and the script keeps moving
<nich0s> astro76: dyndns?
<rolfen> now i'm installing libdvdcss and why on earth is synaptic downloading the flash plugin
<bruenig> or put it on both if you want
<rolfen> i didnt ask for the flash plugin!
<bruenig> rolfen, use apt-get, gui help is difficult to give
<meshuggah99> i've got a question
<meshuggah99> anyone here gotten limewire to work
<weltschmerz> meshuggah99 sure.  easy.
<LiveUSB> bruenig: awesome thanks..
<bruenig> !bittorrent | meshuggah99
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rolfen> bruenig: no proble... i'll just let it install the damn plugin... i think it because i canceled it from a previous installation
<rolfen> thanks
<poningru> bruenig: what are you looking for?
<poningru> !torrent | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<meshuggah99> i don't know how to search for files on bittorrent
<enterneo> trying out GNOME Art Manager :-|
<phil_pi> usenet
<bruenig> meshuggah99, you go to websites like pirate bay
<astro76> nich0s, dyndns.org, it's a free service
<rolfen> bruenig: i use qBittorrent ,great stuff
<meshuggah99> i have bittornado
<bruenig> I use deluge now because I don't need rss but utorrent is still the king
<enterneo> Deluge !
<bruenig> utorrent's rss is the greatest
<enterneo> utorrent works over on Feisty ?
<phil_pi> utorrent windows only?
<bruenig> utorrent through wine
<meshuggah99> i'm really new to linux
<jetscreamer> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<leperkhanz> utorrent is by far the best torrent program.
<bruenig> oh please don't
<enterneo> one should prefer apps via wine than apps dedicated to ubuntu ?
<leperkhanz> even under wine.
<EADG> Is there an linux equivalent to Torrent Harvester? Thats the only program I miss from XP (it don't work in Wine)
<bruenig> azureus is vomit
<bruenig> enterneo, if it is better, yes
<jez> uTorrent love.
<bruenig> EADG, what does torrent harvester do
<phil_pi> azureus is ok if java runtime is configured correctly, otherwise ktorrent is good
<juano__> Ademan: ok , so im trying a 91 file update
<leperkhanz> you have to use an older one though, utorrent is evil now.
<EADG> bruenig: search program
<juano__> Ademan: lets see what happens there
<jez> What leperkhanz said!
<jez> :D
<leperkhanz> i wish there was a 1:1 utorrent that was native in linux.
<bruenig> azureus is better when jre isn't configured because that way it won't launch
<enterneo> hey! i aint getting good video output at fullscreen @ vlc
<bruenig> EADG, there are many search engines
<dissection> What is a good download manager for Ubuntu for resuming HTTP downloads?
<bruenig> dissection, wget
<phil_pi> yeah little blue froggy pops up & disappears
<nich0s> astro76: I have forwarded port 22 and assigned my IP to the dyndns service.
<rolfen> bruenig: sorry... still not working any other ideas? :)
<dissection> bruenig: I mean GUI
<slavik> any idea how to fix this http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/9494/screenshothn9.png in a theme?
<bruenig> leperkhanz, utorrent through wine is literally flawless
<John`> I have ubuntu feisty and I am trying to play a asx streaming video from a site on firefox 2.0.0.4 and it doesn't seem to work.  is there a way around it?
<LordLimecat> how do you remove settings from gconf? i apt-get --purged a program, but it still shows up in gconf
<leperkhanz> well, it's slow to boot (as it's in wine), and I HAVE had crashes.  But it is pretty damned close to flawless.
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer | John`
<ubotu> john`: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<chalcedony> .
<bruenig> leperkhanz, slow to boot? like 2 seconds?
<John`> bruenig: I have mplayer plugin..
<persept> does anyone have experience with the LiveCD?
<persept> I need to add extra 'memory' to the machine via a usb-drive, while it's running the livecd, my friends hard drive failed and i'm trying to give him a usable computer in the meantime
<leperkhanz> a native clone WOULD be > wine utorrent.  That's all I'm saying.
<leperkhanz> more like 10 seconds. :D
<John`> bruenig: I have all the codecs required toplay video
<rolfen> bruenig: oh wait... it is working with vlc but not with totem... thanks man!
<bruenig> leperkhanz, you need to get off of that P 1
<obf213> ok , so i am retarded, but i installed php5, and mysql, and i have no clue where the directory is
<persept> the machine runs very slow, because of the low memory, can anyone help, it's really important
<Pelo> persept,  have you considered running ubuntu off the usb drive instead ?
<bruenig> persept, you don't want to install it?
<leperkhanz> lol amd 64.... brat
<persept> bruenig: no, I can't, dead hard drive
<Zambezi> Which packages is need for VMWare? I get error when I try to install vmware-player
<leperkhanz> I did futz my wine somehow though. :P
<leperkhanz> this gutsy iso is taking FOREVER.
<bruenig> leperkhanz, well on my incredibly weak computer, from like 6 years ago, it launches almost immediately, faster than any linux client
<LiveUSB> persept yup what you need to know?
<Pelo> Zambezi,  install  vmware-server from the add/remove app in  menu > applications
<leperkhanz> yeah, I'll give you that.  All the linux torrent programs blow.
<phil_pi> vlc > totem for codecs
<Pelo> leperkhanz,  utorrent on wine
<bruenig> phil_pi, vlc just uses mplayer's ffmpeg
<Music_Shuffle> ktorrent is good.
<leperkhanz> Pelo: You missed the 10 previous comments :D
<sun_> bo
<persept> LiveUSB: well I tried adding the usb drive as a swap drive, but I can't really tell if that is doing anything at all, i don't think it's even using it
<Pelo> leperkhanz,  probably, I only came in a minute or so ago
<leperkhanz> pfft.  Seriously, have you used utorrent?
<dissection> I made a mistake while I added something to my menu. How do I remove it? When I go into alacarte, it doesn't show up there although its there in my menu :[
<bruenig> phil_pi, it has not developed a single codec
<phil_pi> yeah never got used to the mplayer gui put the codecs are good
<LiveUSB> persept: it won't do too much.. how slow of a smachine are we talking here?
<Pelo> leperkhanz,  what that last comment meant for me ?
<leperkhanz> deluge, azureus, transmission, all are very very very poor implementations compared to utorrent.  even under wine on a borked setup.
<HeaDSHoT`> !info ubotu > HeaDSHoT`
<leperkhanz> no.
<leperkhanz> :)
<leperkhanz> that was for ktorrent fan somewhere.
<bruenig> deluge is nice, it allows you to block dangerous IPs and utorrent doesn't
<bruenig> that is one thing it has on utorrent
<noldon> can someone help me
<phil_pi> ktorrent is ok
<persept> LiveUSB: the computers is fast enough, but there's only 1gb of ram, and only 120 mb of ram are free, so I want to have it use the flash drive
<Zambezi> Pelo, Giving it a shot now on my Feistyserver.
<phil_pi> not fancy
<Pelo> bruenig,  utorrent has ipfilter,  it's just not a rightclick thing ,  to avoid abuse
<persept> LiveUSB: will ubuntu fit on a 1gb flash drive?
<leperkhanz> utorrent isn't fancy either.  That's part of why it rocks.
<Pelo> Zambezi,  oops,  didn'T know you were running without gui
<bruenig> utorrent is only good because of RSS and it being light
<LiveUSB> persept: thats's no where near what I would call "slow" I'm talking about my Celeron 1.3 with 386Mb ram.. you should be fine with 1 GB
<leperkhanz> it is also the best designed ergonomic app, of the torrent clients.
<Pelo> bruenig,  and exactly what more do you want / need ?
<phil_pi> friends use utorrent, i stayed away cuz it's windows only, didn't want to use wine
<persept> LiveUSB: will it fit on a flash drive though?
<LiveUSB> persept: I'm only using 2 GB cause Of all the junk i like to carry.
<Zambezi> Pelo, You couldn't. Here is the errormessages: http://www.pastebin.ca/627035
<bruenig> Pelo, I just mean to say, the second deluge gets rss, it jumps over utorrent
<rockets> is there a way to get an evince plugin for firefox, like the way adobe reader works on windows
<bruenig> if I knew python well enough, I would try to create a plugin
<LiveUSB> persept: I'm going to PM you otherwise it's going to get messy in here
<bruenig> rockets, no
<rockets> bruenig, sadface
<leperkhanz> wine is cool for utorrent, and I like it for truck dismount.  lol
<bruenig> rockets, opening pdfs in the browser is so jarring
<Pelo> bruenig,   we are of one mind on this,  unless there is a linux version of ut first of course
<rockets> bruenig, to each their own
<phil_pi> is deluge > ktorrent ?
<rockets> phil_pi, It doesn't have as many features but its a lot prettier.
<rockets> phil_pi, so I like it.
<obf213> does anyone in here use beagle. if yes. does it index your filesystem. because for some reason it doesnt index mine.
<phil_pi> ok, might try it
<rockets> obf213, you can control where it indexes. right click the little icon and hit preferences
<bruenig> rockets, I did it on windows back in the day but am very happy with external now, you might like it, but you can install adobe reader in linux including plugin
<bruenig> !info mozilla-acroread
<leperkhanz> i liked it better than ktorrent, but not anywhere near as much as utorrent.
<ubotu> Package mozilla-acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rockets> bruenig, yeah but adobe reader isn't FLOSS so I'm not installing it.
<obf213> yeah. but filesystem is not a folder rockets
<Pelo> Zambezi,  sorry that error msg was a bit over my head,  I can'T help with that
<rockets> obf213, I mean't filesystem. Sorry, old habits die hard
<bruenig> rockets, so you didn't install flash?
<rockets> bruenig, I did. But thats because there is no viable OSS alternative.
<P_Kable> what file is equivalent to modprobe.conf or modules.conf under ubuntu ?
<rockets> bruenig, the OSS flash clone is a joke at the moment
<Zambezi> Anyone know which package replaced vmnet in Feisty?
<bruenig> P_Kable, there is a modprobe.conf I believe
<Pelo> P_Kable,  should be the same ,  ubuntu is only another linux distro
<rockets> But when gnash stops sucking I'll use it.
<phil_pi> the worst was flash 9 required for youtube but the linux version was delayed forever
<dissection> What can I use for editing my menu?
<P_Kable> where is tghat file then ?
<bruenig> phil_pi, flash 9 was never required for youtube
<GamingX> Guys Is there a VLC media player for Ubuntu?
<rockets> GamingX, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Pelo> P_Kable,  try with locate
<bruenig> !info vlc | GamingX
<ubotu> gamingx: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<phil_pi> i couldn't get it to play
<nich0s> OK, I am totally lost on this whole tunneling, ssh/ssl madness and I could really use some help if anyone is available.
<bruenig> phil_pi, you had the wrong thing installed then, I think you can still work it with flash 7
<rockets> nich0s, are you trying to forward a port over ssh?
<LususX> !info mplayer | GamingX
<ubotu> gamingx: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<bruenig> mplayer > vlc
<phil_pi> that would make sense, no reason to require flash 9 for simple videos but a lot of sites do
<rockets> mplayer is better then vlc but vlc plays more formats
<GamingX> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<bruenig> rockets, vlc does not play more formats, vlc uses the mplayer library for codecs
<Zambezi> Pelo, I think I found the error now.
<Pelo> Zambezi,  searching in synaptic for vmnet turns up  hercules and netpipe-pvm
<nich0s> rockets: I have set up a dyndns account that is linked to my ip, I have forwarded port 22 on the router, yet I'm still not able to connect to my term by puclic ip or hostname?
<rockets> really? it always seemed to me like VLC could handle more
<bruenig> rockets, I built it for zenwalk, the entire thing is built on ffmpeg
<bruenig> which is developed by mplayer
<GamingX> so where do I get the codecs?
<Pelo> Zambezi,  good for you , glad I couldn'T help
<rockets> nich0s, you forwarded the port to the computer you want to ssh to?
<astro76> nich0s, you're probably not going to be able to do it from there, the router blocks it from going out and back in
<rockets> nich0s, are you sure you installed an ssh server
<LiveUSB> persept: hope the PM helps you out a bit
<phil_pi> Pelo: hercules is great if you want to run a mainframe OS on your PC
<GamingX> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<rockets> nich0s, also you need to get an external pc to test it
<nich0s> rockets: I am on the ssh server atm
<dissection> I have a problem with alacarte. After I add something to the menu, I cannot remove it. It doesn't get listed in alacarte although its there in the menu. I was told to reboot but even that didn't fix the problem. Is there an alternate app I can use for editing/adding/removing from my menu?
<nich0s> rockets: I'll connect to a wifi point, brb.
<Pelo> GamingX,  with totem  codecs will get installed as needed,  in mplayer and vlc you donT' need them
<juano__> can someone make a Nvidia geforce x5500 work under ubuntu 7.04 ????
<persept> LiveUSB: I didn't get any PM for you
<rockets> nich0s, not good enough.
<Pelo> phil_pi,  direct that to Zambezi
<rockets> nich0s, from wifi youll only be able to test based on its internal ip. e.g. 192.168.x.x
<nich0s> rockets: Someone elses wifi isn't good enough?
<rockets> nich0s, ah , sorry, somebody elses will work fine
<Zambezi> Pelo, Hercules is installed, but I'm installing the other. I tried to start wmnet, but it said I didn't have X so it's probably why it's not started, and that's why VMWare can't load.
<GamingX> If I type sudo apt-get install mplayer, will I be able to install mplayer?
<HeaDSHoT`> k\
<nich0s> rockets: I went from zero to lost in .2 seconds... :P brb
<LiveUSB> persept odd.. I've written .. ohh well in any event .. visit  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent to see how to boot live.. you should only need 1gb,
<Pelo> Zambezi,  sounds like a decent diagnosis
<Pelo> GamingX,  it will install mplayer yes
<obf213> rockets. i dont understand for example if i search firefox it shows nothing
<obf213> it says 0 matches although ubuntu comes iwth firefox
<LiveUSB> I've found it can be a bit tight if you like to install a bunch of apps with only 300MB left on a drive but it's quite manageable..
<rockets> obf213, beagle doesn't run programs as far as i know
<rockets> obf213, you need deskbar for that
<GamingX> what does it mean "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<rockets> GamingX, type that in a terminal
<obf213> beagle. there should be a folder called firefox
<enterneo> sudo - supervisor do
<obf213> it doesn't show me anything from the linux install
<Zambezi> Pelo, I'm going to install X-server now just to play around for awhile and then reinstall again.
<rockets> obf213, where is that *directory* located
<alecw1> How do you edit touchpad preferences in Ubuntu? (I want to edit the sensitivity and speed)
<obf213> rockets its the file system
<obf213> the whole install
<alecw1> !touchpad
<GamingX> I know but I would like to understand what the command means?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> obf213, ok, beagle by default doesnt index your whole filesystem
<Pelo> GamingX,    sudo is the command to say you have permission ( ti will ask for your password), apt-get is the application to manage packages,  install is the instructions,  and mplayer is the packages you want
<rockets> obf213, that would create too much disk  IO
<obf213> ok
<rockets> obf213, you have to set it in the preferences if you want it to index everything. but youre going to regret it
<GamingX> So automatically it downloads from the net?
<rockets> GamingX, yes.
<rockets> GamingX, for an easier way, see synaptic
<obf213> rockets ok
<Pelo> GamingX,  yes
<rolfen> dissection: i believe there is a bunch of text files that you can edit to modify your menu... dont know where there are though
<phil_pi> Zambezi: Hercules isn't a replacement for vmnet, it emulates an IBM S360, S390 or zOS environment
<rockets> dissection, you can edit the menu by right clicking on it and clicking edit
<alecw1> Where can I edit the settings for touchpad sensitivity in ubuntu?
<astro76> alecw1, install gsynaptic
<rockets> phil_pi, hah I'm going to run Slackware S/390 on top of x86 ubuntu, for no reason.
<LiveUSB> persept: the speed difference from CD to Flash drive is awesome.. "almost" as fast as an installed system.
<astro76> alecw1, sorry install gsynaptics
<GamingX> Amazing what you can do with shell commands, I wouldnt have believed it if I had not seen it....
<persept> LiveUSB: ok cool i'm looking at that
<rockets> GamingX, apt-get is pretty old now
<HeaDSHoT`> headshot hi
<alecw1> ok done
<dissection> rockets: I tried that too but the a minimized window named "Starting Main Menu" shows up and disappears. I'm not able to use that either. Anything else?
<alecw1> where can I edit it
<Zambezi> phil_pi, I tried to install VMWare for a virtualserver installation, but it didn't work. :-/
<GamingX> but I am new!!
<nich0s> ls
<rockets> dissection, nah, thats how I always do it. File a bug maybe?
<ExiledSoldier> Whenever I use grub to try to switch to Windows I get the error 'the selected drive does not exist'  anyone know how to fix this?
* LiveUSB is running away
<phil_pi> rockets, mainframe linux is hot.  eliminates huge $$ licensing s/w from ibm
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier, pastebin  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alecw1> where is xorg.conf again?
<Talcite> hey guys, I'm having trouble with setting up my mic, can someone help out?
<dissection> If I choose "revert" in alacarte, will it be reverted to the original settings as how it was when I first installed ubuntu, or will it only remove the menus I added manually?
<rockets> phil_pi, yeah but doesnt not having the Mainframe OS defeat the point of buying a mainframe?
<Talcite> I've already compiled the ALSA drivers myself, and also performed a fresh kernel install
<Pelo> alecw1,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rockets> phil_pi, otherwise couldnt you just cluster a bunch of commodity x86 hardware and run linux on that?
<Talcite> I'm using an Intel_HDA chipset
<Talcite> sigmatel 9221 to be exact
<Pelo> Talcite,   terminal > alsamixer , make sure the mic isn'T muted
<Amaranth> dissection: only changes you've made in alacarte
<phil_pi> gnu/linux os on mainframe hardware still good, used by universities
<nich0s> rockets: Oook.  I am able to connect, yet I am getting an error stating that access is denied?
<Talcite> Pelo: it's not
<rockets> nich0s, heh. idk man.
<rockets> nich0s, im in a bit of a haze right now, sorry
<Pelo> Talcite,  usb mic ?
<nich0s> rockets: No probs. :)
<Talcite> Pelo: I tried that, but it didn't detect it for some reason
<rockets> nich0s, try #openssh
<Talcite> Pelo: any ideas?
* Pelo is about to send someone else to the forum 
<alecw1> When I try to run "Gsynaptics, I get this: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set "SHMConfig 'true' in xorg.conf." However, I can't find the tag "SHMconfig"
<nich0s> astro76: Oook.  I am able to connect, yet I am getting an error stating that access is denied?
<Talcite> Pelo: the forums are so useless =/
<Pelo> Talcite,  look up your model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<astro76> alecw1, add line: Option		"SHMConfig"		"on"
<Pelo> Talcite,  it's actualy a great resource, you just need to do a little digging
<jacekowski> where gnome keep session manager socket?
<astro76> alecw1, to the touchpad section
<alecw1> ok
<Talcite> Pelo: all the posts are the same solutions 0.o
<astro76> alecw1, or "true" instead of "on", not sure it matters
<phil_pi> tweaking synaptics settings in xorg.conf is an adventure
<crysalys> need link for mp3 codecs
<astro76> alecw1, then need to restart x-server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<rockets> phil_pi, dont bother, there are gui tools for it
<Pelo> Talcite, that's the best I can do for you,  try asking again periodicaly ( like every 30 min)
<Pelo> !mp3 | crysalys
<ubotu> crysalys: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rockets> phil_pi, gsynaptics
<Talcite> Pelo: thanks
<alecw1> astro76, ok
<vontux> hello, I am using 7.04 and I can not burn dvd's with any program, and I can't find help on the forums, does anyone else  have my problem?
<Eleaf> hello, I'm going to try installing drivers from nvidia.com, is there an easy way to uninstall them later?
<phil_pi> still couldn't disable the tapping using the gui
<DakotaSmith> Hi, all ... I'm typing this on my new Dell (not preloaded Ubuntu) that I just got working with an ancient -- and GIGANTIC -- VCON monitor.  It's going to be a MythTV box.  :D
<alecw1> hmm... For some reason, my touchpad is really slow. Is there a way to change this?
<Pelo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Pelo> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vontux> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TiMiDo> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecw1> How can I change the speed of the touchpad? It's really sloooooowwwww....
<TiMiDo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<GamingX> !info terminal
<Pelo> alecw1,  there is a howto somewhere, probabaly in the forum
<ubotu> Package terminal does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<vontux> !dvd burning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd burning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> alecw1, if your hardware supports it you can do two-finger tap for right click and three-finger tap for middle click, I was surprised to find out that worked
<DakotaSmith> Interesting ... never saw a channel bot set up to do tech support.  Kewlness.  :)
<Pelo> DakotaSmith,  it just has trigger for common answer and links
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<alecw1> Pelo, I can't seem to find it. :(
<DakotaSmith> Still kinda kewl, Pelo.  :)
<obf213> does anyone know how i can save a file in my www folder under apache
<obf213> it says i dont have the rights to save there
<TiMiDo> obf213, /var/www
<vontux> obf213, try copying it from the command line using sudo
<Eleaf> is it possible to remove the nvidia drivers installed from the .run file at nvidia.com?
<Pelo> alecw1,  do a search for your laptop model , that the best I can suggest, or try playing with the settings in xorg.conf
<DakotaSmith> Now the real trick is ... will this frelling VCON monitor actually fit in the hole in the wall in my little hole-in-the-wall of a house?
<vontux> does anyone here know how to solve the dvd burning issue that seems to persist in ubuntu?
<Pelo> later folks
<voxio> hello
<voxio> I'm using ubuntu feisty with an ATI X1600 PRO 512MB.. When i startX i just get a blank screen. The last entry in the Xorg.0.log is (II) fglrx(0): [DRI]  installation complete
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: like this? http://pastebin.com/d5bbf9fc0
<voxio> I'm using the 8.39.4 fglrx drivers. Any ideas?
<Pelo> vontux,  what dvd burning issue is this
<cafuego> I get the idea fglrx drivers suck.
<astro76> alecw1, sorry don't know about that, I didn't need to change mine
<obf213> TiMiDo
<obf213> i tried sudo /var/ww
<vontux> Pelo: I am unable to burn dvd's I get an "improper media type" error from k3b and nautalis
<obf213> and nothing happened
<alecw1> ok, on the hunt again...
<vontux> obf213: sudo cp /var/www /whereveryouwantit
<alecw1> LOTS of problems with the Dell Latitude D630
<Pelo> vontux, I won't say that is a persisting issue since I have never encountered it ,  are you suere you aer not tring to burn a dvd in a cd burner ?
<DakotaSmith> Hmf ... this monitor is pure suckage.  No wonder they gave it away at work ... guess in a couple of months I'm going to have to invest in a decent flatscreen.
<vontux> Pelo: positive, the burner says "dvd-rw dvd recordable"
<Pelo> DakotaSmith,  you get what you pay for
<vladuz976> is there a development version of gimp 2.4 available packaged?
<Pelo> vontux,  and what are you putting in it ?
<vontux> obf213: did you manage to copy?
<HeaDSHoT`> vontux can u read dvds with it ?
<Pelo> vladuz976,  try asking in #gimp
<vontux> Pelo: a 1-16x dvd burner
<DakotaSmith> Pela, no doubt.  But I'm divorced, so I'm broke.  I did, however, have a really good interview today for a Linux sysadmin position.  It'd be a $30K salary jump.  :)
<varun0> vladuz976: why do you want it packaged? :-)
<vladuz976> variant, easier
<alecw1> arg! Does ANYBODY have ANY ideas for changing the touchpad speed... it's soooo sloooow.... and I can't find a HOWTO.
<Pelo> vontux, what does the media you want to burn to say ? what is written on it ?
<vontux> HeaDSHoT: yeah and it recognizes them as dvds until I try to burn them, these same disks burn on windows
<obf213> vontux it says missing destination file operand
<varun0> vladuz976: haha.....fair enough. I'd to a Google search, barring which I think you'll have to choice but to compile
<obf213> what does that
<vontux> obf213: what does what?
<limeetr> I have installed the ubuntu-desktop on 7.04 server, how do I start the GUI? thank you
<obf213> cp: missing destination file operand after `/var/www/timi'
<varun0> vladuz976: if there are other packages (rpms or something) I think there are conversion scripts?
<Music_Shuffle> limeetr, startx ?
<Pelo> alecw1,  have you tried in  menu > system > prefs > mouse ?
<varun0> limeetr: startx
<Talcite> sigh... I hate how they put that new licensing fee on internet radio
<vladuz976> variant, i just thought there might be a repo that everyone used and i havent found it yet. i thought i just ask. but i guess from source is the best bet now
<vontux> obf213, do you know what "cp" is?
<Talcite> my favorite station went off the air
<alecw1> Pelo, I looked in there, but nothing helped.
<vladuz976> variant, too much trouble
<nich0s> Does anyone feel like assisting me with an openssh problem?
<varun0> vladuz976: don't know off the top of my head, sorry.
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/d5bbf9fc0
<DakotaSmith> vontux, first thing I'd look at is the media.  A DVD-RW won't burn DVD+RW, for example.  I almost never use anything but DVD-Rs.
<obf213> vontux no
<varun0> vladuz976: it doesn't have to be :-) just might take some time
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier,  ok hold on
<vladuz976> varun0, thanks anyways
<vontux> Pelo: tdk DVD-R 4.7 GB 1-16x
<varun0> nich0s: depends on the problem :-)
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: alright.
<vontux> DakotaSmith: the drive and disks are -r
<limeetr> it says that Startx is currently not installed
<varun0> limeetr: lower case s
<vladuz976> variant, compiling gimp i remember just takes a bit of time, thats why i wanted a package
<varun0> limeetr: startx
<limeetr> startx I menatr
<DakotaSmith> vontux, what are you using to burn it?
<nich0s> varun0: I try to log in to the SSH server from outside my network and I get "Access Denied".
<limeetr> I meant startx
<willzzz> i have a programming q
<willzzz> i'm doing intro to java... the sun-java6-jdk ubuntu pkg
<c_lisp> just ask willzzz
<Pelo> vontux,  fyi ,  4.7 gb dvd don'T actualy contain  4.7 gig of data,  more like 4.4
<varun0> vladuz976: just kick it off before you go to bed
<vontux> obf213: if you don't know basic command line commands, I would hold off on doing anything until you learn them to prevent damaging your system, try googling "unix tutorial" that will give you the basic knowledge you need :)
<DakotaSmith> nich0s, who are you trying to log in as?
<willzzz> i'm trying to import javax.swing.*
<varun0> nich0s: you might be able to get port forwarding setup
<willzzz> the import with the sun-java6-jdk is not there for javac
<vladuz976> varun0, yeah well i just got up and went to work
<nich0s> DakotaSmith: my account
<vontux> Pelo: well I can't burn any amount of data on them period :(
<c_lisp> sorry don't know java just c++ c and pascal
<varun0> vladuz976: haha.....fair enough
<DakotaSmith> nich0s, it's OUTSIDE your network that has a problem?  Yeah, you need your firewall to forward port 22 to your Linux box.
<limeetr> if the desktop is already installed and the system claims that "startx" is currently installed, what would be my next step? tahnks
<vladuz976> varun0, anyways i'll just let it run in the background
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier, did you add that windows menu entry yourself ?
<nich0s> DakotaSmith: I can connect to the box, it refuses to recognize my uname/pw.
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: yeah.
<limeetr> I meant the system says that "startx" is not currently installed
<juano__> can someone tell me what driver i should install for a geforce x5500 ??? ive tried a few nvidia-glx but no luck
<varun0> limeetr: do you have X setup?
<DakotaSmith> nich0s, you're not trying to log in as root?  What happens if you use ssh -vvv username@host?  Usually verbose mode will reveal a lot of detailed info.
<nickrud> limeetr, if you want X, install xserver-xorg
<limeetr> know, how do I get it setup?
<varun0> juano__: just download the driver install script from the nvidia site, that should take care of it
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier, ok  after line 143  add a line  map (hd0,hd1)   then map (hd1,hd0) , change the root line to root (hd0,0)  and add a line afte make active  savedefault
<limeetr> sudo apt-get xserver-xorg
<juano__> varun0: mm i tried it and my problem is that when i reboot with nvidia instead of nv, xserver just doesnt start
<vontux> omg!!! I am such a moron!!! I couldn't see the + well enough on my burner!!! my burner is dvd+r recordable!!! lol
<nickrud> limeetr, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nich0s> DakotaSmith: I'm trying to get to the box off of a windows laptop using a proggie called Putty, I don't know if it has a verbose mode. I'm not trying to log in as root...
<enterneo> y is vlc player's fullscreen b8r over vista than ubuntu?
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier,  show me the mod before trying
<juano__> varun0: maybe i am missing something in xorg.conf ?
<limeetr> I will try that
<varun0> juano__: what message does it give when you try and start X?
<astro76> nich0s, can you ssh in through the local network? that will determine if it's the router or the server
<nickrud> limeetr, you'll need a desktop as well, that's only the framework for a graphical system
<juano__> varun0: it sais mostly that the modules cant load
<Pelo> alecw1,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489166&highlight=touchpad+speed
<vontux> Pelo, DakotaSmith, others: thx for the help, but turns out I misread my drive, it is plus r....lol all that headache for nothing, I though all dvd burners in my house were -r...:)
<juano__> varun0: its a quite generic error
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: for the root its 1,0 because its a seperate HDD does it matter?
<varun0> juano__: can you pastebin the error?
<nich0s> I am ssh'd to the term right now using Irssi to talk to you. :P
<Nutubuntu> vontux,  at least that resolves the issue :)
<juano__> varun0: ok, ill be right back
<BeGood> nich0s, configure the router to forward request from the port that the ssh server uses to the server's internal address
<varun0> juano__: cool
<DakotaSmith> nich0s, ah yes, PuTTY -- my favorite Windows app.  :)  Not sure how to do verbose mode on that.  It's a pain in the ass, but you might try getting the Cygwin utilities.  They include a port of OpenSSH, which you call from their port of BASH.
<vontux> Nubuntu: yeah, at least I can read -r though :)
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier,   windows won'T boot from the "second" hdd, so you need to remap it as the first one , hence the two lines,   then  the line to change the location to boot from
<juano__> varun0: how do i make a startx and log the output to a file ??
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier,  I've had this problem in the past
<juano__> varun0: startx > log.txt
<juano__> e.g
<varun0> juano__: hmm...... I think so
<Nutubuntu> vontux, yes, in a good light ;P
<varun0> juano__: I think it also logs to /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something, not sure
<nickrud> varun0, it logs to .xsession-errors
<DakotaSmith> nich0s, also, if you get the Cyqwom utilities, your Windows box will love you for the rest of your life.  ;)
<varun0> nickrud: oh. what does it log to /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<nickrud> varun0, the X system startup
<nich0s> DakotaSmith: LOL!
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/d7938173a
<varun0> nickrud: ahhh........so errors go to .xsession-errors.........gotcha.........thanks!
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier,  hold on
<nich0s> DakotaSmith: I had that on a previous install, I think my fav aspect was the ability to ls from command prompt.
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier,  that should be it, give it a shot
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: ok thanks
<vontux> obf213: http://mally.stanford.edu/~sr/computing/basic-unix.html
<DakotaSmith> nich0s, and you can do cute things, like see your Windows registry from a bash shell ... actually see and delete stuff in the IE cache, and run shell scripts against your own and networked computers.  I drop into bash under cygwin for a huge amount of Windows system administration.
<ziggy> I have a question. How come I cant run teamspeak and my music player at the same time, and hear both? When ever I run more than 1 program that has audio, I can only hear 1. Whats wrong?
<obf213> vontux thanks
<vontux> ziggy: would you happen to be named "Kevin Ziggler"?
<ziggy> vontux: Nope
<DakotaSmith> It's a very weird experience indeed to type 'cd /registry/hklm' and actually see stuff there ... lol
<vontux> ziggy: darn, you have the same nick name as a friend in high school :)
<ziggy> He use ubuntu as well?
<Pelo> vontux, that's only his stage name
<vontux> ziggy: no, ubuntu didn't exist yet :)
<ziggy> Ohh
<vontux> Pelo: ah, of couse, there is no better stage than the internet
<ziggy> So anyone know about that sound issue above ^^??
<DakotaSmith> All the Internet's a stage, and all the people are merely users.  :)
<varun0> ziggy: what soundcard do you have?
<ziggy> caron0; On board
<astro76> ziggy, the problem is teamspeak does not use alsa, it uses oss which blocks the sound device to anything else
<ziggy> varun0
<varun0> ziggy: do you know the chipset?
<ziggy> yes 1 sec
<vontux> DakotaSmith: too bad Shakespeare didn't live in modern times, I'm sure that is how he would have worded it......
* Pelo worked for a phone survey co when in college, calling random phone number,  he called a freind of his in another town in his dorm room totaly by chance
<jshriver> how do you turn off the firewall on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> jshriver,  it,s not on by default
<chowmeined> jshriver: its off by default
<jshriver> is there a way of checking? I think I installed it a long time ago,
<jaypro> im trying to share internet connections with one of my ethernet cards.  i tried to use firestarter, but it doesnt seem to be working.  should the file /etc/firestarter/configuration be writable?
<jshriver> ipfw and some tools but it's been to long ago I forget
<jshriver> using 6.10
<DakotaSmith> Well, see y'all later.  I was actually just messing with my new used monitor.  Have a good [ day | afternoon | evening | night ]  (depending on where in the world you are).  :)
<ziggy> Intel Desktop Board DQ965GF
<ziggy> Its an intel
<nich0s> DakotaSmith: Ok, cygwin = installed. Ports = forwarded. Next?
<ziggy> yeah, :D
<Pelo> jshriver,  you can install firestarter as a gui , it might give you some info
<Nutubuntu> Be well, DakotaSmith
<DakotaSmith> Oh ... sorry, nich0s  ...
<juano__> varun0: hey
<juano__> varun0: well this is weird
<varun0> juano__: welcome back
<DakotaSmith> nich0s, run 'ssh -vvv user@host, and see if it spits out a useful reason why the connection is refused.
<jshriver> thanks that was the program :) now my system works lol
<tamale> is there a microsoft font package?
<juano__> varun0: now after i updates the kernel module
<varun0> juano__: the errors should also be in ~/.xsession-errors
<juano__> varun0: it works perfectly
<Nutubuntu> tamale,  mscorefonts I believe
<varun0> juano__: haha.........awesome!
<juano__> varun0: its working now with nvidia
<nich0s> ok THanks!
<DakotaSmith> Anyway, later!
<juano__> varun0: yea i even rebooted to make sure, entered fine
* Pelo agrees with Nutubuntu  and explodes
<skyfalcon866> how can i encrypt or password protect files
<Typwn> Hello everyone
<varun0> juano__: that was easy :-)
<juano__> varun0: hehe cool, seems fine now, ill be in touch anyway just in case lol
<juano__> varun0: yea! :)
<varun0> juano__: sure thing, man
<Nutubuntu> o_0 Pelo    ?
<Typwn> Has anyone gotten EQ2 to run on Ubuntu? (Just wondering)
<orbisvicis> can i add a second mouse & keyboard section to xorg.conf ?
<juano__> varun0: now i was wondering what the difference is between the legacy drivers and these
<Pelo> skyfalcon866,  technicaly no one but you and root can acess your /home folder ,  but you can always look for encryption in synaptic
<orbisvicis> for two users, 1 pc ?
<astro76> ziggy, I believe you need to install alsa-oss
<varun0> juano__: that's a good question. I think it's just the range of cards they support, not sure
<ziggy> Astro
<juano__> varun0: ah ok
<ziggy> How do I do that?
<astro76> ziggy, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<juano__> varun0: well im going for beryl now lol
<juano__> finally
<Typwn> lol
<Typwn> Beryl is interesting
<mneptok> Beryl is dead.
<varun0> juano__: beryl is great. love the effects :-)
<Typwn> But too much and is completely useless
<Nutubuntu> tamale,  msttcorefonts actually
<Mnabil> mneptok, how dead ?
<varun0> Typwn: useless and awesome! :-D
<juano__> varun0: yea , i was trying it on fedora 7 , works awesome
<Pelo> candy is bad for your teeth
<varun0> Mnabil: merged with compiz
<Nutubuntu> Pelo, looks like your basic policy was sound :)
<ziggy> Astro76: It sais coouldent find pachage
<mneptok> Mnabil: as in "aint coming back"
<ziggy> pachadge
<orbisvicis> also, is there a command-line music player ?
<ziggy> Packadge*
<sebaztian> Alguien que hable espaol??
<Mnabil> lol
<Typwn> varun0 LMAO Yeah but I dunno the window effects kinda make my head hurt
<skyfalcon866> pelo would if they stole my harddrive and put it in a windowz computer
<Pelo> !es | sebaztian
<ubotu> sebaztian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Bleed> if beryl is a waste of resources, get a computer with resources to waste :p
<astro76> !info alsa-oss | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<varun0> Typwn: so does alcohol. doesn't stop me from drinking :-D
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: now I get the error 'unrecognized device string'
<obf213> what directory are applications kept in
<astro76> ziggy, not sure if it requires any configuration, if you search for "teamspeak linux alsa" you'll probably find some info
<Typwn> varun0: Ah, I don't drink lol
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier, ok , any error number ?
<varun0> juano__: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: not that I remember :\
<varun0> Typwn: you're missing out :-P
<juano__> varun0: lol long live beer
<ziggy> Where do i download it?
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier,  give me a minute to look it up
<juano__> varun0: and scotch
<mneptok> obf213: many
<varun0> juano__: and vodka.
<astro76> ziggy, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<juano__> varun0: true
<juano__> lol
<Typwn> varun0: I'v put up with my alchoholic of a mother, her binge drinking total wastedness. No thanks.
<juano__> one big beryl cube coming right up!
<ziggy> Astro76: Reading package lists... Done
<ziggy> Building dependency tree
<ziggy> Reading state information... Done
<ziggy> alsa-oss is already the newest version.
<ziggy> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ziggy>   libartsc0
<ziggy> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ziggy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<astro76> !paste | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<varun0> Typwn: my bad. I can understand. I lived with an alcoholic uncle for a summer and it was scary
<Nutubuntu> ziggy please use pastebin
<tamale> can someone please help me find a good font for firefox?  absolutely everything is way too blurry :(
<skyfalcon866> could people view my files on a windows computer or a diffrent one
<ziggy> ok sorry
<astro76> ziggy, so I guess you had it installed
<juano__> varun0: so, what you recomend me on ubuntu feisty, full gxine, or mplayer ???
<Typwn> varun0: Try 18 years lol but yeah it's cool. I don't mind people that drink I just don't.
<mrfeetio>  is there a way to make pidgin start a second row rather then scroll(when you have multiable conversations)?
<nickrud> obf213, applications aren't kept in a single directory like windows; in general the executables are in /bin, the configurations are in /etc, libraries are in /usr/lib, volatile stuff is in /var and support/data files in /usr/share. For a particular app, dpkg -L <package> will show you where
<SpeakerMania> In what format should I download fonts in? TTF?
<varun0> skyfalcon866: you can use samba to share your folders
<obf213> ah ok
<skyfalcon866> no
<varun0> juano__: I think it's a personal preference. I've had better luck with mplayer
<Nutubuntu> skyfalcon866,  if you're worried enough to want encryption, you could look at encfs, gpg ... google "encryption linux" ought to get you there
<varun0> juano__: I think it has better file support
<juano__> varun0: i see, i think im going for mplayer again, yep, seems pretty open
<varun0> Typwn: moderation is key
<SpeakerMania> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<carter_> juano_ I prefer mplayer
<skyfalcon866> i dont want to encrypt all i want to know is can people see my files from windows
<varun0> juano__: vlc is pretty good, too
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: if it helps, I have two seperate HDD's the Windows one is set to slave and the Ubuntu one is set to master.
<varun0> skyfalcon866: not unless you have them shared via samba
<SpeakerMania> !gpg | juano__
<ziggy> But its any two programs
<ubotu> juano__: please see above
<carter_> skyfalcon866, not without a lot of work
<carter_> :-)
<ziggy> I cant run counterstrike source and my music player at the same time
* nickrud keeps all the media players around, since some files only seem to play in one or another
<juano__> !gpg
<ziggy> Or something like that, any two combinations that play audio, I cant hear both
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Nutubuntu> skyfalcon866,  sorry, misunderstood.
<carter_> have you made any modifications to your sound driver ziggy
<skyfalcon866> alright
<dissection> :(
<SpeakerMania> When downloading fonts, should I download in TTF format?
<Pelo> ExiledSoldier, don'T know if that matters but windows may indeed have an issue with being booted from a slive,    meet me in #grub it's a better place then here
<ziggy> Carter_ no
<nickrud> SpeakerMania, yes
<ExiledSoldier> Pelo: ok
<nickrud> SpeakerMania, and put them in ~/.fonts
<mneptok> ziggy: that's normal
<fistfullofroses> you should really only download open fonts, but hey...
<SpeakerMania> nickrud, where should I put the fonts after downloading? In what directory?
<juano__> what the gpg ?
<SpeakerMania> nickrud, nevermind. Thanks!
<mneptok> ziggy: ESD and OSS lock the sounh system to one source
<nich0s> Does anyone know why I would be able to connect to an openssh server from inside my network and be able to connect to the server, but am getting a message about access denied from outside.
<carter_> mneptok, I can run multiple sounds at once out of the box
<nickrud> fistfullofroses, got a good link for some good ones?
<ziggy> mneptok: So.. Thats the way it was designed? Is there a way to modify it?
<mneptok> carter_: with apps that use the ESD or OSS audio subsystem? or only ALSA apps?
<carter_> do you have a router nich0s?
<varun0> nich0s: I'd check your .ssh file, and make sure your port forwarding to your ssh server
<carter_> mneptok, I don't pay much attention to sound
<mneptok> carter_: then there it is :)
<nich0s> carter_: I have port 22 forwarded.
<Stormx2> mneptok: 99% of apps have alsa (and therefore dmix) support nowadays.
<fistfullofroses> nickrud http://www.bitstream.com/font_rendering/products/dev_fonts/vera.html
<nickrud> fistfullofroses, got that one :)
<mneptok> Stormx2: in CS2 one of them?
<juano__> SpeakerMania: whats gpg ?
<carter_> nich0s, what is between you and the outsdie network?
<SpeakerMania> !gpg | juano__
<nich0s> varun0: What would I be looking for in the .ssh file and where would I be able to find the .ssh file.
<ubotu> juano__: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<juano__> SpeakerMania: sorry for my laziness..
<juano__> lol
<Stormx2> mneptok: Counter Strike? Creative Studio?
<nich0s> carter_: router with forwarded ports.
<varun0> nich0s: /etc/sshd/.ssh I think.....
<SpeakerMania> juano__, don't worry about it.
<fistfullofroses> or you can go http://www.graphicpush.com/index.php?id=21
<nerdboy1024> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot my monitor size
<SpeakerMania> nickrud, I can't find that directory...
<mneptok> Stormx2: 22:36 < ziggy> I cant run counterstrike source and my music player at the same time   <--- what sound architecture do those apps use?
<varun0> nich0s: /etc/ssh/.ssh_config
<nickrud> SpeakerMania, yeah, you have to create it
<Nutubuntu> nerdboy1024,  I had about 25 emails something like that this morning ;P
<Typwn> You know it's sad when AOL has the best Virus Scanner /sigh
<mneptok> varun0: sshd_config is the daemon config
<ziggy> mneptok: I run it via cedega
<Stormx2> mneptok: WINE uses alsa by default for sound
<Stormx2> mneptok: Your media player, well, check the preferences.
<SpeakerMania> nickrud, where do I create it? In my user folder?
<varun0> mneptok:  /etc/ssh/ssh_config? no?
<ziggy> mneptok: so what ever it emulates i am not sure
<mneptok> ziggy: can you hear Rhythmbox and Totem at the same time?
<SpeakerMania> /home/steven/.fonts? - nickrud
<juano__> SpeakerMania: seems interesting... still dont know what its about
<phil_pi> AOL virus scanner is a licensed version of Kaspersky -- the best
<juano__> SpeakerMania: i mean the use
<mneptok> varun0: /etc/ssh/ssh_config is the client config. sshd_config is the server
<nickrud> SpeakerMania, yes. When you see ~ <-- that's shorthand for your home directory. You can use it in any command line
<SpeakerMania> Soemone replied about it. for you and your encryption question. I have no idea, I just thought the bot could help.
<ziggy> mneptok: I dont know
<ziggy> mneptok: 1 sec
<SpeakerMania> nickrud, Thanks. And the fonts should show up in GIMP?
<nickrud> SpeakerMania, like mkdir ~/.fonts
<nickrud> SpeakerMania, yes
<nerdboy1024> i dunno how to change it from 800x400 to something normal like 1024x768
<rustalot> I'm looking for the linux equivalent of MS Paint.
<SpeakerMania> nickrud, Thanks for your help and time.
<alex1234> KPaint
<nich0s> varun0: What am I going to be looking for in the config file?
<Nutubuntu> nerdboy1024,  you'll want to first back up and then edit a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> SpeakerMania, yw
<phil_pi> nerdboy:  are you able to get x to start?
<alex1234> i think there's a KPaint
<ziggy> mneptok: Yes I can, I can
<varun0> nich0s: are you sure you have your port forwarded correctly? gimme a sec to look at my config file
<mneptok> SpeakerMania: run "fc-cache" after you install the fonts
<mneptok> ziggy: the problem is with Cedega, then. comtact them.
<ziggy> mneptok: I can hear two movie players
<SpeakerMania> Okay, thanks wneptok
<mneptok> *contact
<nerdboy1024> yes
<ziggy> mneptok: No its not, because I cant run teamspeak and my music player at the same time
<BlueKnight> anyone good with wireless cards and drivers on here :)
<nerdboy1024> gnome starts
<ziggy> mneptok: Teamspeak is linux native
<nerdboy1024> what do i edit in
<nerdboy1024> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phil_pi> nerdboy: System, Preferences, Screen Resolution
<varun0> nich0s: hm i'm not sure man. AFAIK, it shouldn't make a difference to the server where the connection is coming from, as long as it's coming to the right port
<mneptok> ziggy: then the problem is with Teamspeak using an antiquated audio subsystem
<Mnabil> BlueKnight, shoot
<varun0> nich0s: is that all it says? "access denied"?
<BlueKnight> mnabil mind going to pm?
<Mnabil> BlueKnight, :) you are welcome
<juano__> varun0: ok cool , i got beryl except when i load it all windows dont have title bars
<nerdboy1024> does not have the option other than 650x480
<nich0s> varun0: Yeah.
<varun0> nich0s: I don't know if you already answered this, but are you trying to login as root?
<phil_pi> if the GUI tool doesn't list your preferred resolution, you might need to dig into xorg.conf
<ziggy> mneptok: Hmm ok
<nickrud> ziggy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak has a recommended fix for sound
<CWO4Mann> nice to have connectivity back.  i heard there was a major fiber break someplace around tucson today
<mneptok> ziggy: it's pretty clear it's not an Ubuntu problem ;)
<nich0s> varun0: I'm not, just my personal account.
<nerdboy1024> what am i changing in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziggy> mneptok: Thanks dude, I guess I will have to look more into it, because Icant run my music player and counterstrike at the same time.
<CWO4Mann> hey ziggy
<sun_> can anybody help me?
<ziggy> mneptok; Its almost any two combo;s
<CWO4Mann> there is a conflict between the two sound platforms
<Mnabil> BlueKnight, !
<CWO4Mann> i had the same problem
<ziggy> Hey
<varun0> juano__: run beryl-manager........see if that fixes it, if not let me know
<varun0> nich0s: hm
<mneptok> ziggy: you could always not play games and instead educate yourself about stuff. that is, if you don't like saynig, "would you like fries with that?"  >;)
<phil_pi> sun_: somebody can help
<sun_> who know laszlo?
<CWO4Mann> i am not sure HOW i fixed it, but i tinkered around with the audio settings for like an hour
<rjonesx> how do i switch between metacity and beryl? i remember there being a preferences menu somewhere.....
<carter_> mneptok, that was harsh :-)
<CWO4Mann> now i have my headset and mike and can listen to www.radioparadise.com all at the same time I play games
<mneptok> carter_: hence the evil winky
<BlueKnight> Mnabil - you getting the pms?
<nerdboy1024> what am i looking for in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carter_> it's cool mneptok, I say "would you like these photos in one-hour?
<Mnabil> BlueKnight, no , you should be registed on the server ( free node ) to pm :)
<skyfalcon866> how can i password protect a zip arcieve
<BlueKnight> wiz o, bleh my bad... one sec mnabil
<carter_> zip passwords such skyfalcon866
<varun0> juano__: hm. or wait..........trying adding Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" in the Devices section in your xorg.conf. I think that's what I had to do
<CWO4Mann> zip archive when you begin to make it you designate that it is password protected
<carter_> you can break them easily
<ethan> hey.
<varun0> juano__:  Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<CWO4Mann> but it is not secure at all
<obf213> my application tool bar messed up what is the commmand to fix that "kicker" or is that just kde
<skyfalcon866> ?
<varun0> juano__: (for clarity's sake)
<mneptok> carter_: YES! i would!
<carter_> skyfalcon866 do not depend on zip passwords for protection
* mneptok bounces
<Mnabil> BlueKnight, sorry, but now i gonna go to sleep
<CWO4Mann> better to just encrypt using gpng
<skyfalcon866> why
<varun0> juano__: that will fix it
<carter_> skyfalcon866, a cracking program can brute force them in about 30 minutes tops
<carter_> I've never spent even an hour breaking one
<skyfalcon866> even if i use random letters
<mneptok> skyfalcon866: if you want a secure archive, GPG it.
<carter_> I mean, not that I break passwords
<CWO4Mann> why? well, if it is a file which is in need of
<carter_> ummm, but still
<Mnabil> BlueKnight, can you ask other one, or google it, or if it's not urgent leave me the msg and i'll try to solve it tom
<BlueKnight> mnabil ok, cya
<CWO4Mann> protection, then the password will not give it protection.
<Nutubuntu> nerdboy1024, best would be to first back up xorg.conf and then to look up the specs for your monitor - vertical refresh rate and horizontal sync rate
<BlueKnight> k mnabil :)
<CWO4Mann> protection against someone who really wants to crack the pass word.  there are password crackers for zip everyplace
<ethan> I'm having trouble getting the downloaded nvidia driver (from nvidia.org) working.  I keep getting an API missmatch error when starting X (nvidia driver version doesn't match Xorg kernel version).  I've tried the 100.14 drivers and the 9639 drivers, I get the api missmatch error with each.  (The xorg kernel module compiles fine!)  What do you think ;] ?
<skyfalcon866> is gpg done from terminal
<carter_> skyfalcon866, start reading about pgp
<varun0> ethan: can you pastebin the exact error?
<nickrud> carter_, it's amazing what a little time teaches ;)
<mneptok> ethan: don't download binary drivers, install them from the repos.
<Flannel> skyfalcon866: it can be.  There are GUI frontends for it too
<CWO4Mann> well gpg can be done from terminal
<CWO4Mann> but there is also a gui
<ethan> the nvidia kernel module compiles fine rather
<skyfalcon866> ok
<carter_> nickrud, I know
<ethan> mneptok: those aren't working.
<alexis600> doesnt it take awfully long to bruteforce a 10 char passord with mixed letters and numbers?
<carter_> alexis600, not on a good computer
<ethan> mneptok: they are but I'm getting hard lockups every 20 seconds or so with nvidia-glx-new at least, and nvida-glx gives the api missmatch error as well.
<CWO4Mann> either way, setting up gpgp is gooing totake a few minutes since you have to generate your passphrase and so forth
<EADG>  alexis600 Rainbow tables :)
<CWO4Mann> but once that is done you can encryupt and decrypt in seconds
<ethan> mneptok: the repo drivers normally work, but after they added nvidia-glx-new, it doesn't work well.
<Marfi> ethan, did you enable restricted drivers?
<ethan> Marfi: ?
<mneptok> ethan: what release of Ubuntu?
<juano__> there we go! beryl workin fine now
<ethan> mneptok: feisty.
<Marfi> ethan, which version of ubuntu?
<Marfi> kk
<Nutubuntu> nerdboy1024,  when you've done that, you can edit xorg.conf and insert the proper horizsync and vertrefresh
<varun0> juano__: how did  you fix it?
<skyfalcon866> i tryed truecrpyt but i couldnt get it to work
<mneptok> ethan: nVidia grfx chipset/card?
<ethan> mneptok: nvidia 6200 agp
<Marfi> ethan, go to system > admin > restricted drivers, and you can enable nvidia drivers there. =)
<ethan> Marfi: I don't have X...
<CWO4Mann> truecrypt?  well, the simplest thing is to set it up to just do bulk files encryption
<mneptok> ethan: that's Brand F-ing New(tm), yes?
<carter_> ethan, why no X?
<ethan> Marfi: I've been using nvidia glx drivers for new.
<bayu_kr> help me,  when i'm compile it's always error... i already install build-essential,  what should i install more so i can compile
<ethan> mneptok: about 3-4 years old?
<CWO4Mann> you can also use the clipboard feature but i don't use that
<alexis600> hmm.. i want to test this. anyone know of a good bruteforce prog?
<mneptok> ethan: huh. thought the 6200 series was this year.
<varun0> bayu_kr: what's the error?
<ethan> carter_: because the glx drivers from nvidia.com give an api missmatch error.
<ethan> mneptok: no way.
<nerdboy1024> what do i change in xorg.conf to get 1024x768
<BlueKnight> any other wireless wizes on here?
<carter_> ah okay ethan
<stuart_> u
<ethan> mneptok: maybe the 8*** series.
* Marfi tilts head in confusion
<bayu_kr> make: *** [s-modes-h]  Error 127
<skyfalcon866> is seahorse a good program
<Marfi> nerdboy1024, modes toward the bottom of the file
<ethan> hmm...
<CWO4Mann> skyfalcon, if you set up your gpng from the desktop gui you will find the instructions very easy to follow (sorry, not to sound like i am talking down, i apologize)
<ethan> I don't understand why I would get an api missmatch error, is there an xorg module I have to compile as well?
<bayu_kr> i can't compile gcc too
<ethan> Because it's acting like xorg and nvidia have different versions that won't work together.
<varun0> bayu_kr: is that after a ./configure? or make? or just gcc blah.c ?
<rjonesx> I think i switched off Beryl somehow and went back to the default window manager - how do I get it back?
<stuart_> eh
<BlueKnight> lol, while were on video cards, anyone wana help setup a 3dfx voodoo3? :D
<stuart_> how'd i see the userlist in xchat
<stuart_> as in the people in this channel
<Marfi> ethan, its usually bad practice to compile drivers when working with ubuntu, especially when a new kernel comes out. =)
<ethan> I get the api missmatch error with nvidia.com drivers and nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-new (but that is buggy).
<bayu_kr> after make
<winndixie> stuart_: move the grip bar on the right
<ethan> Marfi: that doesn't make much sense.
<ethan> what new kernel?
<HeaDSHoT`> rjonesx, the lil red diamond go to select window manager and choose beryl
<varun0> bayu_kr: can you pastebin the whole output
<stuart_> oh silly me
<BarlowBrad> Hi everyone, I found the list of supported wireless cards on the Ubuntu Wiki, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend a really good USB, Wireless G card that works out of the box with Fiesty?
<bryantcaley> hi there guys n gals
<CWO4Mann> Hi Barlow .. I have had great luck with two
<stuart_> and what's the package name for nvidia again
<stuart_> nvidia-glx ?
<Marfi> ethan, when working with gentoo, i had the same problem with the mismatch error. i had to backgrade my kernel, then recompile the drivers for it. with ubuntu, you can just enable the restricted driver modules, which work with the kernel very nicely
<nerdboy1024> whitch one is active
<CWO4Mann> the Linksys and the Hawking
<danandtiny> hello everyone, ubuntu newbie here
<nerdboy1024> and how do i select one
<nalioth> 71-214-223-22.desm.qwest.net
<varun0> BarlowBrad: your best bet is to google for that.
<bryantcaley> how can I right click in gnome, and "open window in terminal"  without it permission denying me ?
<bayu_kr> TARGET_CPU_DEFAULT="" \
<bayu_kr>         HEADERS="auto-host.h ansidecl.h" DEFINES="" \
<bayu_kr>         /bin/bash ./mkconfig.sh config.h
<bayu_kr> TARGET_CPU_DEFAULT="" \
<bayu_kr>         HEADERS="options.h config/i386/i386.h config/i386/unix.h config/i386/att.h config/dbxelf.h config/elfos.h config/svr4.h config/linux.h config/i386/linux.h defaults.h" DEFINES="UCLIBC_DEFAULT=0" \
<bayu_kr>         /bin/bash ./mkconfig.sh tm.h
<BlueKnight> lots of ubuntu n00bs here :)
<bayu_kr> mawk -f ./opt-gather.awk ./ada/lang.opt ./fortran/lang.opt ./java/lang.opt ./treelang/lang.opt ./c.opt ./common.opt ./config/i386/i386.opt ./config/linux.opt > tmp-optionlist
<bayu_kr> /bin/bash ./../move-if-change tmp-optionlist optionlist
<ari_stress> ubuntu ROCKS! :D
* Pelo waves hello to thenew ppl 
<winndixie> thanks buddy
<bayu_kr> echo timestamp > s-options
<CWO4Mann> I got both from egg.com for pretty cheap.
<varun0> bayu_kr: nononono...........go to pastebin.com
<BarlowBrad> Thanks cwo4mann :)
<CWO4Mann> the linksys seems more sensitive right on the cusp of distant signals
<damo22> whats the command for screenshot capture in xfce?
<BarlowBrad> sensitive... in a bad way?
<CWO4Mann> one trick, Barlow, is to use all of the various wireless helper applications
<Pelo> damo22,  shift+prnscr like everywhere else
<CWO4Mann> that we have with ubuntu
<damo22> cool thx
<CWO4Mann> and then decide which one you like best
<ethan> Marfi: I have restricted modules enabled...
<Pelo> !enter | CWO4Mann
<ubotu> CWO4Mann: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ethan> Marfi: I have the linux-restricted-modules package installed, X has always worked fine
<johny5> I want to setup a home server.  Should I download the actual Ubuntu Server edition or just stick with the Desktop edition?
<BarlowBrad> I assume that will make more sense when I try it myself?
<CWO4Mann> i use "wireless assistant"
<Marfi> ethan, what does your xorg.conf look like?
<varun0> johny5: what exactly to you want to do?
<nerdboy1024> how do i move the start menu
<nerdboy1024> applications menu bar
<ethan> Marfi: I kept my computer off for a week, but when I booted, nvidia-glx didn't work (missmatch error).  It turns out the packagers messed with stuff, and you need to install nvidia-glx-new to get Xorg working, but now I'm getting X freezes, (every 5 seconds with compiz).
<nerdboy1024> it is stuck on the right of the page
<bayu> i can't compile.. help me
<ethan> Marfi: I've tried the default xorg.conf, and my xorg.conf, and nvidia-settigns xorg.conf.  it's not xorg.conf.
<CWO4Mann> hey ubutu bot ... i was typing on-line responses when we had to use a teletype machine and hit "carriage return" and then "line feed" so give me some slack, there mister bot
<Pelo> nerdboy1024, right click , unlock , righr click move
<stuart_> how'd i get sound to run on xubuntu again
<rjonesx> YAY: Wobbly Windows are Back!
<johny5> varun0: I just want to setup an FTP and play around with IMAP on my home network.
<Marfi> ethan, did you run an update before starthing compiz?
<rjonesx> i am such a child
<BarlowBrad> okay, I got it... thanks a lot cwo4mann :)
<dissection> :}
<rjonesx> thank you :)
<varun0> bayu: go to pastebin.com, paste the output of the make command, and paste the link on the channel
<mneptok> ethan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<CWO4Mann> wobby windows makes me seasick but its a cool effect
<mneptok> (sorry, got a phone call)
<skyfalcon866> who created ubuntu
<varun0> johny5: I'd say (and this is IMHO) go with desktop version
<rjonesx> I am living proof that Ubuntu can make it on a destkop
<varun0> skyfalcon866: everyone :-)
<mneptok> skyfalcon866: humanity
<skyfalcon866> =)
<Pelo> skyfalcon866, a company called canonical run by a man called  mark shuttleworth
<ethan> Marfi: of course
<rjonesx> skyfalcoln866: LOLcats
<ethan> mneptok: yes... done that.
<johny5> varun0: Than you very much.
<bayu> ok
<mneptok> ethan: including the dist-upgrade?
<ethan> mneptok: everything is up to date, nvidia-glx does _NOT_ work.
<ethan> mneptok: I do dist-upgrade daily
<obf213> ok how do i get the default application toolbar back
<obf213> it disseapeard
<ethan> mneptok: only nvidia-glx-new works.
<varun0> johny5: the reason I say that is (a) you're purpose doesn't seem to intensive (b) you'll have a nice GUI up and running :-)
<CWO4Mann> so, is everyone happy tonight (carriage return)+(linefeed) ??
<ethan> mneptok: nvidia-glx normally works fine, but after I let my computer be off for a week, it stopped working.
<johny5> varun0: That's what I figured.  Plus I'm at least familiar with the Desktop Edition.
<CWO4Mann> out of all the linux versions i've used over the years, ubuntu is positively the most effective
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.desm.qwest.net]  by nalioth
<Marfi> ethan, when first setting compiz for the card, did you add any lines to the xorg.conf file?
<varun0> johny5: it's a good place to start. if you decide to go crazy, you can always install the server edition
<mneptok> CWO4Mann: we use LF around here, Windows-boy.  ;)
<johny5> varun0: is the only difference the lack of a X?
<varun0> johny5: I don't know. Google should be able to help you out. :-)
<CWO4Mann> hah .. good one .. no, the CR+LF dates way before windoze.  back to the days of the mainframe when we had a teletype machine modified to do batch entry rather than punch cards
<johny5> varun0: Ah, research...I remember what that is.
<ethan> Marfi: of course.
<ethan> Marfi: I know my way around xorg.conf, that's not the problem here.
<BlueKnight> anyone know where "rtmp_info.c" is?
<varun0> johny5: lol.......sorry I don't mean to be a dick. But to answer it, I'd have to google it and then tell you :-)
<ethan> Marfi: the nvidia drivers and xorg have gotten out of sync, and I don't know what to do .
<cparker> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize special character combinations? I'm used to being able to type Alt+235 for lower-case e with accent grave, for example.
<obf213> how do i add the tray and all that stuff to a toolbar i dont c the option for that
<iwantxubuntu> hello. help.  i have an older laptop that i want to try to get xubuntu onto, but the bios will not let me assign a drive (it's sposed to, but is frozen fro some reason)... anyways, my question is: can i boot the windows 98 that is running on it, then save xubuntu from the xubuntu disk my friend burned for me, and then extract the file, install it from the harddrive?  does this question make sense??? :)
<johny5> varun0: I didn't that you had.  I was merely remarking at my laziness.
<johny5> think...
<bayu> i have paste in pastebin.com
<dormedas> im here :D
<varun0> bayu: what is the link?
<varun0> iwantxubuntu: so you want to install ubuntu from windows?
<CWO4Mann> i've used wondows since the first version came out.  the military has always wanted to be "cutting edge" in the communications business.  but we are gradually comeing around to Linux for critical applications
<CWO4Mann> boym that frigging cox cable is up and down every ten minutes here at the Fort.  I am about to get out one of the troposcatter systems and log in fro, say, Panama
<CWO4Mann> ne1 else experiencing cox cable intermittants
<bayu> http://pastebin.com/f404382d2
<Materials> could anyone tell me what package i need to use opengl and include and linking directories i need to use with g++?
<iwantxubuntu> varun0:  ya, i guess, if it's possible...
<stuart_> what package do i need to configure sound in xubuntu?
<victory747> /msgchanservlist*ubuntu*
<oldude67> hey wheres a good place to download pidgin from
<bruenig> oldude67, pidgin.im?
<iwantxubuntu> varunO: i cant get the bios to let me boot from the cdrom
<CWO4Mann> lots of timeouts
<bruenig> stuart_, if you have xubuntu installed,  you have that package installed
<victory747> hi, I have a question about the apt-repositories.  Is it safe to say that after feisty release that none of the repositories will change except for updates and backports?
<CWO4Mann> yes victory ... that's a safe bet
<johny5> varun0: Thanks again.
<bruenig> victory747, and security
<willis_> at least thats how its supposed to work. I think
<CWO4Mann> "continuity" is the word
<iwantxubuntu> varun0: I don't have any files i'm worried about saving, because i just bought the machine with 98 on it
<Marfi> ethan, what is the error that your getting? api mismatch?
<stuart_> bruenig, my bad. xfce wasn't making a sound so i assumed it wasn't
<stuart_> but xmms doesn't sound that clear too
<victory747> ok, so once I mirror the main repos, I only need to stay current with updates, security, and backports.
<nerdboy1024> ok, i still can not get it to change to 1024x768
<bruenig> victory747, yes
<nomasteryoda> stuart_, audacious is worth a try
<CWO4Mann> that's correct .. and you can schedule it all automatic so really it is hands off
<victory747> thanks so much! :)
* BlueKnight {needs help in an uber way with a silly wireless card!}
<CWO4Mann> nunca problema
<stuart_> nomasteryoda, think it's because of xmms or is it because of the driver?
<bruenig> !justask | BlueKnight
<nerdboy1024> maybe the wrong driver? is there a way to get it to scan for a driver
<ubotu> BlueKnight: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<victory747> I'm already running debmirror.  My home machine has no internet, so I wanted to only carry back and forth what I need.
<CWO4Mann> blueknight whats going on with your wireless card?
<BlueKnight> Can't get a Airlink101 AWLH3026 working...
<BlueKnight> seeing a lot of stuff on the forms about modifying some funky kernel file... :S
<nomasteryoda> stuart_, play the example ogg file in your /home/stuart folder
<CWO4Mann> have you done all the usual stuff like rebooting once the card is fully seated?
<BlueKnight> yup
<BlueKnight> rebooted
<dormedas> lol, How the heck can I get X Server running correctly? it doesnt run on my computer for some reason. I have no Identifier for my video card and no driver in the X config file
<BlueKnight> tired manual configs (not a total n00b thankfully)
<nomasteryoda> stuart_, if PCM is too high, then sounds are distorted ... i see that all the time
<CWO4Mann> and tried various wireless applications to see if the applications see your card?
<BlueKnight> lspci sees it quite nicely :S
<TaJMoX> what's a good way to burn avi/mpeg to dvd video?
<nomasteryoda> dormedas, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nomasteryoda> k3b
<CWO4Mann> iok, then lspci is ok so sys sees it
<nickrud> nerdboy1024, put the output of lspci on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, a copy of your xorg.conf file, and the output of xrandr
<TaJMoX> thanks
<BlueKnight> the actually controller is apparently a RAlink rt2561/rt61
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, yes i have
<BarlowBrad> cwo4mann: I'm looking on the Wireless Cards supported and see that some linksys cards "work out of the box" and some require ndiswrapper. How would I know which version I am buying before I get it?
<skyfalcon866> is there a way i can eject a flash disk without pressing eject
<bruenig> TaJMoX, there are many cli utilities and utilities such as devede
<nomasteryoda> dormedas, what kind of system? ... the video card is ?
<TaJMoX> bruenig: devede yeah thats what im looking for
<CWO4Mann> try the command sudo iwconfig 'ra0' 'txpower' 'off'
<Marfi> skyfalcon866, umount /dev/<devide>
<willis_> skyfalcon866,  just 'unmount' it - thats what eject is actually doing.. (well and giveing a eject command)
<bruenig> skyfalcon866, pull it out?
<BlueKnight> BarlowBrad - depends on where your buying it from... usually there should be a model number or something that would let you know
<Marfi> skyfalcon866, *device
<CWO4Mann> then try it again with "on"
<BlueKnight> cwo4mann was taht to me?
<stuart_> okay well i'll let sound quality slide for now
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, it's an NVIDIA MX 4000 (i know, bad :P) I'm running on an old Emachines
<skyfalcon866> yes in windows xp i can just pull it our without pressing eject
<stuart_> but right now i can't seem to reformat my /dev/hdb1
<nomasteryoda> no that is fine
<victory747> hey, is there any way to suppress who entered and left the room messages - I'm using gaim
<stuart_> or /media/hdb
<CWO4Mann> oh yes Blue knight, it was
<CWO4Mann> use sudo iwconfig 'ra0' 'txpower' 'off'
<CWO4Mann> then do the same command again with "on" instead of off
<nomasteryoda> dormedas, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (sudo)
<CWO4Mann> that will cycle the transmitter on and off
<nomasteryoda> make sure "nv" is in the section for the device
<nomasteryoda> or at the worst, vesa
<drthunder> i need a progam to optimize my images so they load faster, any ideas?
<BarlowBrad> thanks blueknight
<CVD> its there a firefox that ask me " Firefox is trying to connect to the internet, allow it" Yes/No
<CWO4Mann> brb, i got a landline call
<BlueKnight> "Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) : SET failed on device ra0; Operation not supported."
<greywhind> nomasteryoda: he can't find the section for the device.
<BlueKnight> :S
<CVD> ups a firewall
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, thats the problem, my conf file doesnt have a device for it :(
<nomasteryoda> ah ok hang on
* CWO4Mann is away: Gone away for now.
<willis_> CVD,  not that ive ever seen
<greywhind> dormedas: did you mention you're running on a live cd?
<dormedas> no
<CVD> Sygate Firewall :-(
<greywhind> dormedas: that's an important detail
<dormedas> grey: quite
<carter_> BlueKnight, when you asked if anyone was a wireless expert, my wireless decided to crash to prove a point to me
<BlueKnight> fyi peeps - this is an older system, but brand new install of ubuntu
<BarlowBrad> thank you everyone, I'm out :)
<nomasteryoda> wait, the nvidia-glx drivers won't install?
<CVD> i installed firestarter but never ask me if i want to allow something or not
<BlueKnight> rofl carter_
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, havent tried that
<carter_> BlueKnight, that's the last time I'm responding affirmatively to that question
<nerdboy1024> how do i get x11 to auto congifure
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, its quite imperative you know im running on a live CD
<nerdboy1024> drivers for video
<nomasteryoda> ok
<CVD> any?
<EADG> I was looking at traffic to and from my computer yesterday with iftop and saw data coming into a port named "fido" Anybody know what thats about?
<nomasteryoda> well, you can still edit the xorg.conf file
<gengrea> any one slashdot?
<nickrud> nerdboy1024, the usual method is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> looking a bit more dormedas
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, i have for like the past 40 minutes
<nomasteryoda> no we'll get it
<nerdboy1024> i've been doing that
<nerdboy1024> but no dice
<carter_> Eadg, that's a new one to me
<gengrea> im trying to find out if you can send pm on slashdot anyone know?
<nickrud> nerdboy1024, then let me see your xorg.conf, the lspci, and the xrandr ;)
<carter_> Eadg, have you port scanned yourself with nmap yet?
<gengrea> sorry for being off topic
<EADG> carter_: Me too.. netstat even showed it as 192.168.0.104:fido
<nomasteryoda> dormedas,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42764
<defjux> can i access my win2k3 partition from ubuntu?? its ntfs
<carter_> lol Eadg, that's teh awesome
<nerdboy1024> nickrud, after i use this utility, do i need to restart
<carter_> defjux, yes
<nomasteryoda> the section you need is right there...
<EADG> carter_: couple weeks ago I ran nmap on that box.
<BlueKnight> so anyone with suggestions on the AWLH3026 and it not liking the iwconfig ra0 txpower off commands?
<carter_> Eadg, what came back?
<LeChacal> Server
<nickrud> nerdboy1024, you log out of your desktop, hit control-alt-backspace to restart your X server, and then log back in
<nomasteryoda> Identifier	"NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 64 MB PCI"
<defjux> sweet carter can you recommend a technique?
<BlueKnight> it apparently is the only airlink101 card that isn't actively supported yet from that brand :S
<EADG> carter_: nothing unusual, same as it always is.
<nomasteryoda> dormedas, if you want to search in that box for it
<carter_> defjux, it should automount, are you running ubuntu right now?
<nomasteryoda> posted that for you
<nerdboy1024> ok, brb
<BlueKnight> eadg - someone let the dogs out?
<BlueKnight> ;)
<carter_> EADG, I'm going to go research this.  This is something we didn't cover in two years of Cisco networking :-)
<LadyNikon> who let the dogs out..
<greywhind> nomasteryoda: (btw, i've been trying to help dormedas on a different channel) does he need to know the BusID?
<tamale> yaaargh i can't get my fonts to look like they did on my previous edgy install
<EADG> BlueKnight: hehe. I dunno, thought it was pretty wierd, but got caught up with something else, never followed up on it 'till I just remembered.
<tamale> i'm on feisty now and everything looks slightly different
<tamale> much blurrier
<Bleed> Does anyone know where copied text gets stored?
<tamale> it's not clear type..
<nomasteryoda> greywhind, it helps  but the system should just accept "nv" in that spot
<Bleed> I'm googling everything, and I keep hearing about x clipboard
<willis_> Bleed,  you mean the text in the clipboard?
<EADG> carter_: i'll run a quick nmap -A -T4 on the vbox now.
<Bleed> but I wanna know where I can edit it manually
<Bleed> I have a script that I want to set my clipboard with
<greywhind> nomasteryoda: as in Driver "nv" and no BusID line?
<willis_> Bleed,  its in memory. thats it.. there are some tools that let ya do things with the clipboard
<carter_> EADG, thank you
<skyfalcon866> can pgp be cracked
<Bleed> I want to run the script, and have it set text
<Bleed> in the clipboard
<nomasteryoda> greywhind, hang on
<Bleed> it's frustrating, I can't figure this simple task out
<dormedas> greywhind, lol this is looking good :P
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: Given enough time and computer power, yes.
<jaypro> im connected to the internet thru ath0, but when i start firestarter it shows that the device ath0 as type local and device eth0 as type internet
<stuart_> how do i run xfce in root, or sudo
<jaypro> something is wrong
<Bleed> I just wanna run a command like:   clipboard --set "text here!"
<stuart_> e.g: i wanna right click a folder and change it's permissions, but i need root
<Bleed> and have it set.
<skyfalcon866> like how much time
<phil_pi> the guy who wrote pgp had a quiet meeting with the nsa before they allowed him to release it
<Bleed> You know of anything like that?
<CVD> its there a firewall for linux that ask questions?
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: That depends on th key size and algorithm.
* BlueKnight is feeling neglected...
<Tixer> Oh God....
<skyfalcon866> ok
<skyfalcon866> thanks
<nomasteryoda> greywhind, he should put the busid there
<winndixie> i just took a dump but i didn't wipe
<Tixer> I've got like 50 x sessions open, and nothings working
<winndixie> since i might need to go again later
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: The question is: does anyone who cares about your data have access to his computing power and time?
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, that one in the example?
<Nutubuntu> phil_pi,  you sure of them statistics ?
<Tixer> how do I kill tons of x sessions, and cause :0 to restart
<cafuego> skyfish: ... and if they do have access to the power, os the data still valuable to them by the time they have cracked it?
<ubuntuzo> hi all :)
<winndixie> pkill X
<phil_pi> it must be true, i read it on the interweb
<bulmer> Tixer, ctrl + alt+backspace
<carter_> skyfalcon866, when you're talking about pgp, you're talking about university level power, at least
<nomasteryoda> greywhind, dormedas  ... lspci -v  should give him more than what he wants , but it shows it as a BusID
<Tixer> bulmer: I'm on SSH
<Tixer> VNC has broken horribly for me
<carter_> skyfalcon866, don't use it to hide your kiddie porn though, the police will crack it
<bulmer> Tixer so?
<greywhind> dormedas: you get that?
<carter_> :-)
<dormedas> greywhind, yep!
<Nutubuntu> ohzie, well then ;p
<Tixer> bulmer: it's kinda hard to do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace with SSH
<stuart_> can i use nautilus in xfce?
<bulmer> Tixer, you are remoted in?
<BlueKnight> man this server has a wierd register scheme :P
<Tixer> yes
<Nutubuntu> that is, "o h well then" -- sorry 'bout that ohzie
<Tixer> gah, no success!
<nomasteryoda> dormedas, just scroll the list to find the line wiht the id
<willis_> stuart_,  or install 'mc' and use it in a root shell...
<greywhind> dormedas, nomasteryoda: does he need any modifiers in the "Screen" section?
<CVD> Zzzz
<bulmer> Tixer, then try sudo /etc/gdm restart
<carter_> Eadg, I'm not finding anything on a fido port, and I don't even know what to tell you to do to secure it
<willis_> stuart_,  you can run most anything ya want. the different desktops dont care much,
<EADG> carter_: nmap shows the same results as it alwasy does.
<Tixer> I had it so that I could use Ubuntu over VNC this morning, using X session :0, and then I did something, and now it doesn't work
<Tixer> now, I have like 30 VNC servers running
<carter_> EADG, shit, this is hiliariously odd
<jaypro> my pc is connected to the internet thru ath0, but when i start firestarter it shows that the device ath0 as type local and device eth0 as type internet (as shown in firestarter).  it should be the other way around.  how do i fix it?
<Tixer> and my GUI account isn't logged on or anything, so theres nothing on :0
<Tixer> and everythings on fire
<nomasteryoda> greywhind, the resolution of his monitor would help... but 1024x768 should work
<stuart_> willis_, cool.
<bulmer> Tixer go find the daemon you used to start vnc
<stuart_> anyway, if i were to use USB, which folder should i look in, or mount?
<Tixer> that's the thing
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, it should
<bulmer> and kill it
<EADG> carter_: Ya, it is, cause as far as I know ports are suppose to be numbers... right?
<greywhind> nomasteryoda: he doesn't need to add a "Device" line?
<Tixer> I've got like 4 daemons for VNC
<nomasteryoda> dormedas, and the device
<willis_> Tixer,  vncserver --kill :1  (thrugh whatever) :)
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Tixer> realvnc, tightvncserver
<carter_> EADG, right
<carter_> I have never read anything about a "named" port
<nomasteryoda> greywhind, same as used in the device section
<carter_> I mean obviously like 80 is called http sometimes
<Tixer> @Omgwtfhax:~$ vncserver --kill :1
<Tixer> New 'X' desktop is Omgwtfhax:4
<greywhind> dormedas: you see the "Device" line in the "Screen" section? you need to add that too
<Tixer> GAH
<Tixer> that only started another one!
* BlueKnight needs wireless help - please pm him if you can help!
<nomasteryoda> greywhind, dormedas if nv does not work ,then "vesa" should
<dormedas> greywhind, si senor
<willis_> it may be -kill  :1 or whatever
<willis_> time to learn to kill by pid. :)
<carter_> EADG, and you saw traffic on this port?
<EADG> carter_: I'm searching too, so far nothing relating to ports.
* nickrud always liked killall by name for those multiple runaways
<carter_> Hell E
<Tixer> So I finally killed all of those....
<carter_> Hell EADG, I can look at the list of all avaliable ports.  it's not on there
<Tixer> how do I start remote desktop, so I can see what's on :0
<greywhind> nomasteryoda, dormedas: is that all he needs to know? should he try it now?
<dormedas> nomasteryoda: so I'm all set to go try?
<EADG> carter_: Yes... trying to recall the addy....
<carter_> Blueknight, sorry about the pm, server is being a bitch, h/o
<nomasteryoda> that should work guys ... dormedas greywhind
<BlueKnight> carter_ nod, k :)
<greywhind> dormedas: don't forget the killall gdm
<greywhind> and sudo gdm
<dormedas> greywhind, got it, dont worry
<CVD> sometimes when i want to view a .flv video firefox shutdown, any know why?
<greywhind> dormedas: alright - good luck
<nomasteryoda> we xx fingers
<dormedas> greywhind, nomasteryoda: So guys, this should work, ill see you soon hopefully in Feisty
<EADG> hehe
<greywhind> dormedas: yep - cya
<Simply_Puzzled> okay EADG, can you sniff the packets?
<bryantcaley> hi
<bryantcaley> is there a good place in irc to ask about cedega ?
<Simply_Puzzled> I want to know what the hell is in a packet sent over fido
<EADG> Simply_Puzzled: with what program? fido is no longer open.
<CVD> i need to have a stupid nickname to get answers?
<Nutubuntu> patience and good manners usually work best
<nomasteryoda> cv, no
<nomasteryoda> CVD, nope
<Simply_Puzzled> EADG, hmm I'm starting to think even a packet sniffer wouldn't work
<Simply_Puzzled> EADG, cause it relies on scanning incoming ports, which are numbered
<Simply_Puzzled> sigh
<CVD> a command to see waht things are using the internet?
<limeetr> is the desktop edition the same as the server but with a GUI?
<Nutubuntu> CVD,  are you thinking of iftop?
<GamingX> Where do you get mp3 and various audio codecs for Ubuntu?
<Urbandale> question 4 everyone... every so often (havent checked interval length) my system reboots to login screen. why?
<BlueKnight> gamingX -> VLC :D
<Simply_Puzzled> EADG, man, this is gonna have me wondering for awhile...
<EADG> Simply_Puzzled: 60179          | fido                       | FidoNet electronic mail and news network
<GamingX> I installed mplayer but not playing audio
<Urbandale> gamingx: automaticx
<Simply_Puzzled> ah, there we go
<willis_> dont use automatix. theres no need for it.
<kiba> uh
<willis_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Ralth> Hello! I'm trying to install 6.10 desktop on an older machine I have.  I keep getting this error: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off".  Any ideas?
<kiba> How to switch from gnome to kde?
<rustalot> no automatix
<BSDaemon> FidoNet? Wasn't that an old telephone based BBS mail system?
<EADG> Simply_Puzzled: Found it on this page: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/security-guide/ch-ports.html
<willis_> kiba,  install kubuntu-desktop, and the login manager will have a kde entry in its menus
<BlueKnight> bad cd ralth?
<rustalot> it will make your eyeball fall out
<Nutubuntu> Urbandale, no easy answer - you might check your log files ... or make sure that xorg.conf isn't configuring devices that you don't have installed ... but ...
<willis_> rustalot,  and  give your dog rabies
<Urbandale> wait, devices?
<Simply_Puzzled> okay EADG, here is your problem, it's not using TCP/IP
<BSDaemon> kiba: sudo apt-get install kde
<Urbandale> i tried to mount one
<nickrud> and make you cry on 7.10
<Simply_Puzzled> It's a UUCP protocol
<Urbandale> didnt get it through
<BSDaemon> kiba: that should install it and add the entry into your Sessions menu at login
<Urbandale> deleted the mount point
<Ralth> BlueKnight: possibly.  Is that the most likely option?
<Urbandale> would that be a problem?
<klobster> why do i need cron, anacron and atd running all at once?
<kiba> BSDaemon: I already have kde
<EADG> Simply_Puzzled: K, any idea what it was that wasn't using tcp/ip?
* kiba wants to switch over to KDE without having to logout
<BlueKnight> not an expert by any means, but thats what i'd suspect. If its not too much of a trouble, I'd try reburning the disc...
<Nutubuntu> Urbandale, I doubt it. I meant - for example - if xorg.conf thinks you have a wacom tablet installed but you don't
<BlueKnight> er that was to ralth
<nickrud> klobster, cron runs anacron, which runs your regularly scheduled maintenance. atd is one shot things you set up
<BSDaemon> kiba: I don't think there's any really feasible way to do it without logging out
<Simply_Puzzled> EADG, google fidonet
<Urbandale> hmm
<Ralth> BlueKnight: thanks, I'll try that.
<EADG> Simply_Puzzled: looking
<phil_pi> early email systems used uucp
<BSDaemon> Man , I used a FidoNet bbs back in the 90s
<Urbandale> Nutubuntu: how do i check?
<ian_> hi everyone, I've got some disk corruption issues and was wondering if someone here could help?
<BlueKnight> np ralth :) btw there should be an option to check the cd for errors before you install... might wana try running that as well?
<ian_> I've got two 120gb disks in a raid0 array and want to recover MOST data
<ian_> its all movies and music and stuff, all documents/code/personal stuff was backed up
* BlueKnight Thinks Simply_Puzzled is off task... kinda... sorta... ok maybe not.
<ian_> one of the disks started to throw errors at me
<Nutubuntu> Urbandale,  pull up a terminal and type "less < /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (minus the "" marks) ... look for sections that are not commented out that refer to stuff you don't have installed.
<BlueKnight> one sec ian_
<Urbandale> alright, one moment
<tamale> ack.. can someone please help explain why fonts look so much worse to me in feisty than they did in edgy?
<tamale> or better yet, what i can do to make them sharper
<ian_> how should I go about trying to copy everything off those disks?  I'm not sure how to reconfigure them and mount them using a live disk
<phil_pi> tamale:  poor quality tequila?
<BlueKnight> hardware or software raid?
<phil_pi> that always makes me blurry
<BlueKnight> ian
<tamale> hehe
<ian_> software raid0 on ubuntu 7.04
<BlueKnight> *gag* ok... nmmmm
<Nutubuntu> ian_,  that is a weak point for a RAID0 ... if any of the disks involved die, the entire array is down. Did you by any chance back up regularly?
<ian_> set it up with the alternate install
<BlueKnight> might have a clue on a hardware raid :S
<LeChacal>  clothing
<ian_> nutubuntu: no, thats why I'm here
<CVD> its there a way to see all my comments quickly with out scrolling all this?
<phil_pi> there are some sttings for font hinting in preferences
<BlueKnight> ian rofl - sorry bout that
<EADG> Simply_Puzzled: Fidonet: series of gateway systems which interact with the Internet via UUCP with cooperating UNIX-based smart-hosts which act as their MX-receivers.
<ian_> so, I think its just some bad blocks or something, the system still boots, but is unstable
<tamale> seriously though, i'm getting a headache trying to read this :(
<phil_pi> check font preferences & play with the rendering options
<BlueKnight> ian nod, hang on... looking for a nice boot disk full of nice utilities
<ian_> I just want to recover MOST of the data, its all movies/music/large torrent stuff
<BSDaemon> ian_: so what you're saying is you want to be able to mount your raid0 while booting off the livecd?
<tamale> phil_pi: it's gotta be something more substantial than that
<EADG> Simply_Puzzled: I guess that explains it :)
<BlueKnight> ian - a few of them include some recovery apps for hds - would give you enough life to recover your data
<ian_> bsdaemon: that seemed like a good idea to me, but I don't know much about raid
<dissection> Should /.config/menus be read/write both? I have read-only by default. I was told in the other channel that it should be rw and I shouldn't use "sudo alacarte" to edit menus and should use "alacarte" instead. I'm confused now. So I was misguided by someone in this channel and even after I said I was using sudo, nobody pointed it out to me?
* BlueKnight would have a cow if his 1.65 TB of data crashed...
<EADG> Somebody was using fidonet to bittorrent.
<kitsuneofdoom> I've got a problem with flash, it's saying: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<kitsuneofdoom> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<phil_pi> when i played with font rendering, the wrong setting made them blurry
<CVD> this is from iftop, what are they?  cs9.msg.dcn.yahoo.com , jobe.wgops.com   ,by2msg2204720.phx.gbl
<BlueKnight> kitsuneofdoom wrong install
<kitsuneofdoom> BlueKnight: eh?
<BlueKnight> try searching for flash install on the forums for the proper repository
<BlueKnight> kitsune - forget which i used, a friend help me grab it late one night
<Nutubuntu> ian_,  not sure I can help, but what is the exact situation ? Can you not mount the RAID at all ? what error msgs, etc.?
<BlueKnight> kitsune - told me the default was buggy or something :S
<ian_> let me see, powering it up now
<kitsuneofdoom> BlueKnight: I kinda prefer to use the default because it's easier to uninstall and upgrade and that's why it's there
<ian_> luckily that system has other disks I can easily copy stuff to once I'm running
<klobster> how does ubuntu (debian) handle runlevels?
<ian_> klobster: init, check /etc/inittab
<BlueKnight> kitsune - all you do is update a more recent repository, and then still use the apt-get install flash commands :D
<willis_> klobster,  SysV init system.. but ubuntu also has the 'upstart' system its working on.
<willis_> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kitsuneofdoom> BlueKnight: a more recent repository?
<BlueKnight> nod - repository = directory of ubuntu programs that it searches for installs...
<kitsuneofdoom> BlueKnight: I know. But what repository
<bulmer> klobster pre feisty like in dapper uses /etc/inittab
<BlueKnight> thats where i'm scratching my head kitsune :(
<BlueKnight> asking the friend that helped me out with that if he remembers
<levander> Is each of the versions of Ubuntu, e.g. Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, are they called distributions, or are they just called releases?
<TiMiDo> !seen seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Simply_Puzzled> releases levander
<Simply_Puzzled> Redhat and Ubuntu are seperate distros
<Simply_Puzzled> Dapper and Edgy are different releases
<levander> Simply_Puzzled: That's what I thought, I've seen it used the other way recently though.
<dissection> Do you guys use "sudo alacarte" or "alacarte" to edit menus?
<willis_> alacarte  would edit the users menus, leaving the others users alone. I would belive
<levander> Simply_Puzzled: There should be an online dictionary that acts as an authority on some of this techno-jargon.  You could have a Java one, a Linux one, etc..
<willis_> Not sure what sudo alacarte would do.. edit roots i am guessing..
<kitsuneofdoom> BlueKnight: found it
<Simply_Puzzled> Levander, the info is there, just find it
<levander> Simply_Puzzled: it'd be easier in a formal dictionary, i guess i'm more just thinking about writing one than anything else (the software for it, not the dictionary contents)
<BlueKnight> so, to throw out some random chat, any vista lovers in the house? :D
<willis_> BlueKnight,  they are all in #insane
<CVD> vista slow
<willis_> vista worse then slow.. :)
<BlueKnight> hehe
<cupps> Is there a channel to ask for help with World of Warcraft and Wine? Or can I ask in here?
<nickrud> vista ok, just not good enough
<levander> It actually would be nice to have a #vista channel on Freenode, if you could find a way to keep out all the masses of clueless end users.
<MilitantPotato> Hey my CD-ROM wont eject either manualy or through linux
<willis_> cupps,  #wine, or the various wine forums would be the best i belive
<nomasteryoda> levander, make it
<axcel461> cupps, what processor do you have?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<willis_> MilitantPotato,  try eject from the command line.
<CVD> any way to see all my comments?
<nickrud> levander, vista god :)
<Simply_Puzzled> how about a #vista non-losers channel?
<MilitantPotato> willis_: whats the command?
<dissection> Anyone? Surely someone here edits their menus
<regeya> MilitantPotato: or go digging for a paperclip.
<Simply_Puzzled> Of course, no one would think "I'm a loser I should stay out"
<CVD> yep
<regeya> MilitantPotato: I'm assuming of course that there's a small hole on the front panel of your drive.
<levander> nickrud: ?
<CVD> right click in the applications
<EADG> MilitantPotato: eject
<CVD> thats me
<nickrud> levander, I missed the # in #vista
<MilitantPotato> I can reboot to fix it, but I'd rather not have to use a clip every time it does this :D
<willis_> MilitantPotato,  'eject' :)
<cupps> axcel461 Intel P4, why?
<MilitantPotato> eject does nothing
<CVD> amd or intel?
<willis_> MilitantPotato,  not even an error message?
<axcel461> You might be able to use vmware Server
<MilitantPotato> nope
<nickrud> dissection, it would edit your local menu, but write as root, maybe causing issues (I hate having root owned files in home)
<CVD> PR here?
<MilitantPotato> just starts a new command prompt
<axcel461> I can boot my windows partition from it and play starcraft
<Some_Person> What's gonna be new in Gusty Gibbon?
<willis_> Some_Person,  about everything. :)
<levander> MilitantPotato: You gave eject an argument as the device file to eject?  E.g., "eject <device name>"
<CVD> compiz fusioz?
<Some_Person> willis_: like...?
<axcel461> Gutsy Gibbon will have compiz-fusion
<dissection> nickrud: So I should use sudo or not?
<willis_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> dissection, no
<Some_Person> compiz, i know of, but what is compiz-fusion?
<CVD> wao, idont even have a 3d card, so new for me
<nickrud> dissection, personally I just right click the menu bar, don't even call from the terminal
<CVD> nothing new for me
<dissection> nickrud: I did that but it doesn't run
<axcel461> compiz-fusion is beryl and compiz back together again
<regeya> hey, I've had that happen too, MilitantPotato.  If you find a solution make sure to post it to the forums.  on mine sometimes a burn will go bad, then the drive door will be locked.  no amount of eject, trying to eject via hdparm, nothing seems to work other than forcing the drive open with a paperclip or reboot.  however, on mine, the 'eject' command hangs for about 5 minutes before bravely surrendering, and no amount of tryin
<cupps> How do I get the proper drivers for an old, old ATI card in Ubuntu? I've been trying all day with no success.
<axcel461> Right now.... SLOW
<nickrud> dissection, ok
<Some_Person> that may or may not be good for me, i get the same bug in beryl and compiz with the titlebars
<c_lisp> anybody know how to add ubuntu right click permanent delete for files?
<regeya> http://www.everex.com/gc3502/index.htm <- sure, it's 'green' but it runs windows...oh well.  and I never thought of being 'green' when I bought via; I thought 'cheap cheap cheap'
<BlueKnight> i feel you cupps - should be out there... they even have drivers for my 3dfx voodoo3 out there... have yet to get them yet though
<MilitantPotato> reg, I didn't add a param to eject, so i'm not sure if it will hang or not
<Some_Person> i hope gusty gets rid of the bug
<axcel461> KDE offers transparent window borders without the slowdown
<dissection> nickrud: I checked .config/menus and its owned by reoot and settings.menu and applications.menu are read only. When I typed alacarte (without sudo) in terminal, I get an error. Does everyone else have menus directory as read only and owned by root?
<dissection> *root
<cupps> Everytime I start WoW I get "Unable to start 3d acceleration", but I can't seem to update my video drivers... argh.
<MilitantPotato> How do you get a device name for the eject command?
<nickrud> c_lisp, run gconf-editor, and navigate to apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<willis_> MilitantPotato,  try /dev/cdrom
<CVD> 100 time, way to see all my comments?
<willis_> CVD,   i dont think anyone knows what you mean by that.
<CVD> i want to see all my comments witout to scroll
<Some_Person> wait, is it gutsy or gusty? i was under the impression that it was gusty
<axcel461> Gutsy
<thoreauputic> gutsy
<willis_> CVD,   comments? where are you talking about?
<regeya> CVD I'm not sure anyone knows what you're on about
<MilitantPotato> /dev/cdrom did nothing
<winndixie> hey guys
<nickrud> dissection, no. they should not be. all mine are owned by me and 644 for permissions
<CVD> this is a comment
<winndixie> where can i download pornographic images from the internet
<CVD> and another cooment
<c_lisp> thanks
<MilitantPotato> winndixie: www.google.com
<thoreauputic> CVD: in irssi ? in xchat?
<winndixie> ok
<willis_> CVD,  thats not our definition of comment. :)
<winndixie> thx
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, no luck
<willis_> #this is a comment, it begins with a # in some sort of source/config file :)
<CVD> o ok xchar
<nickrud> lol
<regeya> o rly
<thoreauputic> CVD: you could try /lastlog <nickname-here>
<dormedas> nomasteryoda: oddly enough, when i lspci -v 'd ... the NVIDIA card showed up, and i got the BusID, but it was listed as an AGP 8x, which mine is a PCI
<CVD> ok let me try
<willis_> 'do, or do not, there is no try' :)
<dormedas> nomasteryoda: confused me to heck :P
<CVD> Yeah !!!!! thanks
<bluebanana> hi. i need to use the Internet Explorer browser for a website. (I've tried switching user agents in Firefox via add-on, but it doesn't work).. Is there a IE for Ubuntu?
<CVD> thoreau
<thoreauputic> CVD:  :-)
<regeya> CVD we're all going to need a LOT more information before we can help you there...oh right xchat...heh, that's crazy.
<Some_Person> bluebanana: yes, through wine
<winndixie> bluebanana: you can use qemu or vmware
<bluebanana> no deb, Some_Person ?
<regeya> rofflecopters:  /LASTLOG would print 3321 lines. If you really want to print all these lines use -force option.
<bluebanana> nothing in repo, winndixie ?
<Some_Person> bluebanana: there is no Internet Explorer for Linux, however you can run IE in WINE
<bluebanana> Some_Person, how do i do that?
<winndixie> wine's support for IE is limited
<thoreauputic> regeya:  /lastlog <nick> just prints the last lot of stuff from that nick
* willis_ shudders at the thought of IE in Wine.
* willis_ shudders at the thought of IE ....
<BlueKnight> what is the "$" for before a command
<Some_Person> bluebanana: the easiest way to install it is to install WINE from the repositories
* BlueKnight just about faints from the thought of ie ...
<willis_> bluebanana,  normally thats the bash prompt.
<bluebanana> Some_Person, after i install WINE, what next?
<Some_Person> bluebanana: and then install wine-doors (not sure if its in the repositories)
<winndixie> Some_Person: what version of IE did you use wine with?
<regeya> whoa.
<Some_Person> winndixie: ie6
<winndixie> and it worked perfectly?
<axcel461> NOT under vmware server. You can boot your windows partition from vmware
<bluebanana> Some_Person, winndixie : what do you think of http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<levander> Does IE7 run in WINE?
<Some_Person> bluebanana: and then open wine-doors, and it'll let you install it
<Some_Person> levander: no
<levander> Damn.
<r00723r0> what is the oss mixer?
<willis_> ie7 - makes me REALLy shudder...
<levander> r00723r0: It's a sound system, like alsa.
<xoRock> Some_Person, what is winedoor?
<r00723r0> no
<r00723r0> i mean
<axcel461> OSS mixer is the volume control for the oss sound driver
<r00723r0> like alsamixer
<levander> r00723r0: check wikipedia maybe for more
<r00723r0> how do i use the mixer
<levander> r00723r0: Just open the ui, it's obvious.
<r00723r0> what ui?
<r00723r0> the volume control?
<Some_Person> xorock: wine-doors is a gui for wine that lets you easily install a few windows programs from a repository
<r00723r0> it doesn't show gain
<r00723r0> i need to see gain
<winndixie> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=469
<winndixie> look at the list of known bugs for ie6/Wine
<winndixie> that's bullshit
<Amaranth> For the record: running 'sudo alacarte' does nothing but break your menus
<cupps> How can I restore Ubuntu's default ATI driver and settings?
<xoRock> Some_Person,  didn't know that, thx
<winndixie> just use vmware or a system emulator
<Amaranth> !ohmy | winndixie
<ubotu> winndixie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crimsun> add it.  secondary-click, Open Volume Control, Edit, Preferences
<winndixie> sorry
<thoreauputic> r00723r0: try using alsamixer in a terminal
<CVD> hey i run the iftop and i have this,  by2msg2233105.phx.gbl , jobe.wgops.com  ,cs9.msg.dcn.yahoo.com  what are they?
<r00723r0> oh wow
<nw> hola
<r00723r0> the OSS mixer
<r00723r0> not the alsa mixer
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out with an audio passthrough issue?
<thoreauputic> CVD: people you re connected to
<Some_Person> winndixie: IE6 is a lot easier to get running with wine-doors
<Nutubuntu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xen> hmmm
<phil_pi> cupps: there's a command to restore xorg.conf to its defaults
<dormedas> hello nomasteryoda?
<thoreauputic> CVD: URLs you are connecte to
<xen> ubuntu is pretty nice, I must say
<jd_> anyone know of ao good peer to peer file sharing program
<r00723r0> gtk-gnutella
<cupps> phil_pi Will that restore it to the default video drivers for my ati card?
<levander> jd_: amule
<MilitantPotato> argh this CD-ROM thing is driving me mad.
<r00723r0> thoreauputic: ^^
<winndixie> Some_Person: if you say so.. but its relatively easy to set up a compelte windows system under a system emulator
<xen> I do have a question regarding torrents on ubuntu though
<jd_> ty levander
<r00723r0> thoreauputic: the OSS mixer, not the ALSA mixer
<Some_Person> winndixie: yes, but you end up having to use a lot more disk space and it takes a long time to install
<xen> I wasn't having a problem with torrent speeds until I started messing with the firewall packages
<CVD> the only thing i have righnt know is the xchat no more
<thoreauputic> r00723r0: oh OK - why are you using OSS ? I haven't followed the whole convo, obviously
<r00723r0> thoreauputic: i'm not, other programs are
<xen> I'm wandering how me ports got blocked
<Some_Person> winndixie: not to mention the slow speed
<CVD> so how  i connected to them
<ferronica> how to check SFV for particular application
<xen> can anyone see me?
<xen> hello?
<willis_> xen,  yes.
<lazellama> hi
<xen> k
<jetscreamer> no
<thoreauputic> CVD: browser, IRC, mail fetch - lots of possibilities
<xen> well I'm wondering how to get my torrents moving faster
<dormedas> hello, greywhind or nomasteryoda?
<CVD> only i have xchat
<CVD> no more
<xen> I'm not sure what happened
<Nutubuntu> CVD the phx.gbl thing looks like an msn bot, if google searches are to be believed
<winndixie> Some_Person: the slow speed? lol
<alex20> is ubuntu is so easy to use, why is there so many people aksing for help
<xen> I have firestarter firewall turned off and no speed increase
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me with a sound input issue, my sound works but I have no audio input
<xen> ubuntu is the shit man
<Some_Person> xen: use peerguardian to block bad ip's
<xen> get it
<thoreauputic> CVD: then iftop is showing IRC - but also probably ntp updates, mail being fetched etc
<alex20> if ubuntu is so EASY TO USE, WHY IS THERE SO MANY QUESTIONS
<xen> well I don't think it's bad ip's
<winndixie> i run windows 2003 under VBox with 512MB ram and its as responsive as a 900mhz system
<MilitantPotato> Wooooo!!!
<Amaranth> xen: you need to configure your router
<MilitantPotato> I fixed my CD-ROM
<xen> there aren't
<Some_Person> xen: just try it, heres the link: http://methpilot.ath.cx/files/peerguardnf-1.5beta.i386.deb
<MilitantPotato> Who was having CD-ROM issues?
<FFForever> how do i make a copy of my cd?
<xen> yeah I don't have a router
<Amaranth> alex20: because some people do odd things :)
<Some_Person> xen: it always increases the speed somewhat for me
<Amaranth> xen: then your ISP is blocking ports
<winndixie> Some_Person: and when did web browsing become so resource intensive?
<BlueKnight> people even have questions with windows alex20
<BlueKnight> lots of questions
<winndixie> quit being an ass
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, ill try something I didnt notice before but later
<thoreauputic> alex20: because people are used to windows :)
<Amaranth> !ohmy | winndixie
<ubotu> winndixie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xen> what I'm afraid of is that I installed some sort of firewall and it's running in the background
<CitizenKane> there anyone that could help me get wireless working in 2.6.22?
<FFForever> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Some_Person> xen: you might also want to try making sure port forwarding is set up on your router
<Amaranth> CitizenKane: #ubuntu+1
<CVD> jobe.wgops.com if apache?
<CVD> test?
<FFForever> how do i make an iso? from a cd?
<CitizenKane> Amaranth, thanks
<Some_Person> winndixie: what if you want to watch a video?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: an ass is a donkey by the way :) Not necessarily what you are thinking...
<levander> Some_Person: winndixie left
<Some_Person> so he did
<levander> thoreauputic: lol, i'm sure that's what he meant
<MilitantPotato> regeya: Hey, type mount /dev/cdrom to fix the CD-ROM not ejecting
<CVD> obe.wgops.com is apache test?
<thoreauputic> levander: once upon a time, that's all it ment :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> *meant
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-203-113-238-66.SA.netspace.net.au]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Talcite> hey guys, I can't get my mic working in Ubuntu. ALSA is giving me on hell of a time.
<levander> thoreauputic: It is true he didn't append the syllable "hole", you have to give him credit for that.
<Talcite> I've compiled the module, and also installed the one in the repos
<LiveUSB> Does anyone know how to set a password for a syslinux entry, I have a bootable USB drive that I need to "Quasi Protect".
<thoreauputic> levander: :)
<xen> don't think of this as a question... but more of a sugquestion. Can anyone explain a shell to me?
<Talcite> is there any way to make it work?
<Some_Person> Talcite: is it enabled? is the volume all the way down? make sure
<BlueKnight> there is software you can get to password lock usb drives
<Nutubuntu> CVD sure looks like it.
<Talcite> Some_Person: yup, the basic stuff is all done
<xen> what's a shell in a nutshell?
<BlueKnight> not sure if its os specific, cuz i only know of them for windows liveusb
<dormedas> ello nomasteryoda? wow they left already
<levander> xen: A shell is just the program that presents a command line to you.  It's where you type commands like "ls" and "cat".
<nico____> Hi...I am looking for some help with Qt
<MilitantPotato> regeya: are ya there?
<Talcite> Some_Person, I can't even test the ALSA sound. It gives me that unable to access blah blah error
<willis_> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Some_Person> Talcite: so you have no sound?
<xen> ok then why would anyone want to make a "shell"?
<xen> what's the point of that?
<Talcite> Some_Person: I'm using OSS at the moment, but mic is no good
<willis_> xen,  theres a dozen different shells you can use.
<Some_Person> Talcite: what is your sound card?
<LiveUSB> BlueKnight I know, But I need a boot password with syslinux. has to be this way. I know it can be done... I'm looking at how in the readme.
<willis_> shell takes the commands you type, does other things.. and gives back info..
<levander> xen: People make shells to provide users with the ability to enter commands.
<Talcite> Some_Person: STAC 9221D
<willis_> !info fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.1-2 (feisty), package size 680 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<willis_> !info csh
<ubotu> csh: Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060813-1 (feisty), package size 238 kB, installed size 384 kB
<xen> ah that makes a bit more sense
<LususX> xen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computing)
<Talcite> Some_Person: it's considered under the Intel HDA codec
<willis_> I sort of Like the Fish Shell. :)
<Talcite> Some_Person: but I find that a solution that applies to one doesn't apply to all
<CVD> i gonna have problems if a disable the system communication bus (dbus) service?
<xen> thanks normally I do wiki or google but occasionaly I like to try other sources
<Talcite> CVD: yes
<xen> like dare I say "a person"
<Talcite> CVD: You need that for alot of things, like the wireless front-end
<Nutubuntu> o_0 xen
<makaira> I need to know how to downgrade my WINE installation. Anybody have any ideas?
<wehttamb_> does anyone know if the MSI NOTEBOOK S430-006AU works well with ubuntu
<CVD> ok
<dormedas> omfg, I need helps here nomasteryoda!
<Talcite> CVD: why do you want to disable it anyways?
<makaira> I need to go from 0.9.38 to 0.9.33
<bayu> what should i do to compile, i can't compile gcc
<bayu> 
<yellow_chicken> how to echo 3 blank lines on prompt?
<levander> makaira: remove and reinstall is my idea
<willis_> wehttamb_,  thers several linux laptop web sites that may have reviews/info on them.
<Talcite> bayu: err... what's wrong with gcc?
<LususX> xen: people in this type of enviroment... get tired of explaining..
<makaira> levander: How?
<thoreauputic> yellow_chicken: printf "\n\n\n"
<wehttamb_> ok
<CVD> i dont want services that do nothing
<levander> yellow_chicken: "echo ; echo ; echo"
<xen> yeah, and we get tired of asking
<bayu> i can't compile gcc
<wehttamb_> could u give me one
<makaira> levander: I used apt-get to install it. what is the command to uninstall? "remove"
<levander> makaira: find the package that has the version that you want to install *first*
<LususX> xen: yeah :) its a great place to get help
<Talcite> CVD: generally speaking, there's not much you can do without in Linux. Ubuntu, there's more you can trim, but realistically it's pretty slim
<Some_Person> Talcite: so on alsa, you can't play any sound at all?
<makaira> levander: k
<CVD> i only surf internet no more
<Talcite> CVD: use gentoo if you really want perfectly optimized kernels etc..
<levander> makaira: then "sudo apt-get remove <--purge> wine" - if you use --purge, all configuration files will be removed also
<Talcite> Some_Person: yeah, no sound with ALSA. I had it working on and off, but it's really on and off
<cupps> Can anyone help me with starting 3d acceleration with my ati card? Please? I'm going 4+ hours of trying to run WoW and no luck.
<Talcite> bayu: why not get gcc from repos?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<willis_> CVD,  you got such a low end system that you have to worry about such things?
<bobby> Can anyone give me 3 good reasons to switch to Ubuntu from OS X as a web developer?
<xen> that guy that made zelda and super mario mario is a genius
<makaira> levander: can i do a sudo-apt get for an older version of WINE?
<dormedas> keep OS X
<thoreauputic> !compile > bayu
<CVD> a bloodshed for linux?
<LususX> i wonder if that bot can teach me how to fly fish...
<dormedas> lol install linux along with OS X for fun :D
<Talcite> CVD: actually, that's a good point... you shouldn't be using ubuntu if you have that low end of a system. Use xubuntu or something
<Nutubuntu> LususX,  if you can put wings on 'em you might could fly 'em
<xen> genius inspired by mushrooms
* willis_ wonders what a 'web developer' actually does on a daily basis...
<CVD> nop, i just like clean stuff
<yellow_chicken> thoreauputic: thanks,  levander echo; echo; is no good inside make file
<phil_pi> cupps: 3d accelleration depends on the ATI model
<xen> magical mushrooms
<LususX> !flyfish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flyfish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayu> i want to compile it
<Talcite> CVD: well then use gentoo, you can get the whole she-bang custom and clean
<cupps> ATI Radeon IGP 340M/440M/540M
<Talcite> CVD: be prepared to read though
<thoreauputic> yellow_chicken: no problem :)
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, where the heck are you?? wow
<yellow_chicken> thoreauputic: levander, echo -e "\n\n\n"
<phil_pi> old cards use ATI driver with DRI for 3d
<CVD> amd64 1.8, 512ram
<cupps> phil_pi How do I got about setting that up?
<thoreauputic> yellow_chicken: yes that works too ...
<CVD> 160gb
<xen> how long would it take to crack a wep encryption
<CVD> a command to post my specs?
<Some_Person> Talcite: I can't find anything on google, forums, or anywhere with this problem
<xen> on average
<Talcite> bayu: hmm... well... generally speaking no one compiles gcc... Even in gentoo when by a sudden stroke of stupidity, you unmerge gcc, people get a binary
<thoreauputic> xen: only a few minutes with the right tools and enough traffic
<willis_> CVD,  thats enough system to run a LOT of stuff. :)
<bobby> Does Linux have any advantages over OS X for web development?
<phil_pi> i tried fglrx with radeon mobility 9100IGP, too old for fglrx to support
<xen> hmm
<Talcite> Some_Person: yeah, same here =/. Thanks for trying to help though, it was good
<thoreauputic> xen: use wpa if possible
<Talcite> xen: I've heard 2 minutes
<vexati0n> aarrrgh
<xen> is there an easy way to find out what chipset your wifi card uses?
<phil_pi> lots of forum topics in the ubuntu forum on ati drivers
<vexati0n> i've been defeated again by microsoft licensing :/
<xen> like the id
<Talcite> xen: lspci
<xen> xxxx:xxxx
<xen> yeah?
<BSDaemon> bobby: web development is by nature pretty much cross-platform. You can run Firefox on OSX to test your code
<Talcite> xen: yeah
<xen> lsusb in my case eh
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out with an AC97 sound problem?
<crimsun> (lspci -nv)
<bryantcaley> hi
<xen> I have a linux wusb45g
<BlendArt> how would I block ports?
<phil_pi> if possible use nvidia
<bryantcaley> is ther any way around an "invalid mount option"   ?
<LususX> vexati0n: you're in an ubuntu channel.. not M$
<Some_Person> Talcite: i suggest you find a way to get your microphone just working on oss
<willis_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bryantcaley> can i force mount a dvd ?
<thoreauputic> BlendArt: firestarter (GUI) iptables ( commands)
<vexati0n> LususX, yeah i know. but the interpipes directed my packets here for some reason.
<CVD> ( /specs )
<CVD> ?
<BlendArt> thoreauputic: thanks
<Talcite> Some_Person: hmm... I'll try heh. Thanks. Oh actually, do you know how to get a usb mic working with linux? for some reason when I recompiled the ALSA drivers, I ended up deleting the USB support =S
<LususX> vexati0n: it's much more fun here..
<Talcite> CVD: what are you trying to do again?
<thoreauputic> BlendArt: unless you are running Internet-facing services you really don't need to
<NeoGeo64> I love Gnometris and GNU chess
<thoreauputic> BlendArt: in Ubuntu nothing is listening by default
<NeoGeo64> i installed ubuntu just so i could play them
<phil_pi> cupps: uninstall fglrx from the package manager. worst case if x doesn't start, you're prompted to restore a default xorg.conf that will start x.
<xubuntunoob> is there a channel just for xubuntu, or is this channel for all flavors?
<thoreauputic> xubuntunoob:  #xubuntu
<Talcite> xubuntunoob: there's a channel for xubuntu
<wehttamb_> i am looking at this laptop http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BRAND-NEW-MSI-NOTEBOOK-WITH-FREE-POSTAGE_W0QQitemZ320136994726QQihZ011QQcategoryZ177QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem and i would like to know if it would be compatible with ubunt.
<xubuntunoob> ok, thanks
<CVD> tu post my specs with a command here
<bayu> ok , i already install gcc (apt-get install gcc), and when i ./configure, its write
<bayu> swig false, phyton false, ruby false.  what is that mean
<cupps> phil_pi And then what do I do? After uninstall the other driver?
<CVD> xchat
<Talcite> CVD: don't do that, you'll get kicked
<xen> oh one more question
<wehttamb_> does anyone know if it would be compatible?
<Talcite> CVD: use a paste-bin
<Talcite> CVD: google for one
<LiveUSB> anyone good with syslinux booting / Configuring
<phil_pi> cupps: restart x
<Some_Person> CVD: http://pastebin.ubuntu.nl
<xen> whats a good scanning thing for ubuntu
<BlendArt> thoreauputic: I found an open ports that I want to close
<phil_pi> you'll get the old ati open source settings back
<Treeform> hey any one know where keyring stores its files so that i can move it to my other system?
<Some_Person> someone should put that link back in the topic
<Talcite> bayu: you're missing dependencies
<thoreauputic> bayu:  apt-get install build-essential - don't know what those errors might be though
<CVD> i dont want to paste something,
<Talcite> CVD: I thought you wanted to paste your lspci specs?
<Nutubuntu> Some_Person, it's there
<CVD> i want that xchat post my spec CPU,Memory with a command
<thoreauputic> BlendArt: then stop running whatecer is listening on it, ubless you need it
<thoreauputic> *ubless
<thoreauputic> bah
<xen> eh... build essential should come already installed
<Some_Person> oh, so it is
<thoreauputic> I give up :)
<php_> oi
<bayu> what dependencies ,,  i already apt-get install build-essential
<LiveUSB> I can't seem to password my bootable USB drive, - Not sure if I even can .. ( and I mean password on boot Via Syslinux or equivilent
<Tixer> how do I do a gnome login session using SSH?
<Talcite> bayu: there's alot more dependencies than just build-essential =P
<thoreauputic> bayu: if you can't compile, you usually need -dev packages
<Some_Person> i think ubuntu should make a human kde theme, then we can make kde apps in ubuntu look better
<willis_> i always change the Human theme  :)
<Talcite> bayu: what are you trying to build?
<Talcite> bayu: also, did you set the use flags?
<bayu> how can i get -dev packages
<Some_Person> i liked the old human theme in 5.10-
<Talcite> bayu: no explicit need, but it's generally good practice
<thoreauputic> bayu: what are you building ?
<Some_Person> but its gone for good (the "human legacy" in 7.04 doesn't look quite like the original)
<bayu> i build geos
<thoreauputic> !geos
<phil_pi> i hope cupps gets x to start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !info geos
<ubotu> Package geos does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<willis_> Geos? that old C64 Operating system?
<willis_> :)
<PurpZeY> How can I make AC97 playback appear as an input device like a mic?
<c_lisp> Tixter startx
<phil_pi> ati drivers are such a pain
<CVD> damn Googleityoumoron.com is down
<Some_Person> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<CVD> and now waht i do when some one ask a stupid thing
<Talcite> ahaha CVD: shoot =P
<willis_> CVD,  ignore them like we do. :)
<phil_pi> google = rtfm
<PurpZeY> CVD: Was that addressed to me?
<thoreauputic> CVD: we don't encourage rude answers here :)
<fistfullofroses> but rude answers can be funny
<thoreauputic> true
<thoreauputic> :)
<CVD> :-(
<PurpZeY> Does anyone know anything about a setting up a sound pass through?
<Nutubuntu> PurpZeY,  no, but what *is* a sound pass through?
<willis_> "We spread the love of Ubuntu!"
<thoreauputic> PurpZeY: somebody somewhere probably does
<LiveUSB> any one know of a way to put a password on a bootable flash drive? (a boot password) I've tried with syslinux but I keep failing. skips right over the "MENU PASSWD xxxxx" and keeps right on booting
<MilitantPotato> !lostCD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lostcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> :(
<CVD> i have 3 months using linux with-out the other os and you?
<PurpZeY> Nutubuntu: When I was in windows, I could play mp3s in winamp or whatever, and what was coming out of my speakers, could also be set as an output device, like a mic, so I could stream it...I went to do it yesterday and I can't
<Talcite> CVD: I'm going on a year now =D
<Talcite> CVD: even went to gentoo to learn more
<willis_> Talcite,  and what did ya learn? That gentoo was a hassle? :)
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay guys I broke something!
<Some_Person> PurpZeY: what did you use to stream it? i just want to know so i can do it
<Almighty_Henaro> 8D
<Talcite> willis_: ahaha well indeed it kind of is
<willis_> Talcite,  ya learned to read the docs - i guess.. :) gentoo promotes that.
<Almighty_Henaro> I think I broke x
<PurpZeY> Some_Person: I was doing it via Webcam conference.
<Talcite> willis_: yeah, I learned CLI, real well =D
<Some_Person> oh
<Talcite> willis_: it's good since I'm programming
<Almighty_Henaro> I uninstalled xserver-xgl and compiz
<willis_> i learned to install a minimal gentoo system. and ssh over, so i could cut.paste commands to install the rest. :)
<Almighty_Henaro> And now my mouse is a X and I have no working panels
<CVD> checkinstall its good to create a personal .deb
<Almighty_Henaro> And my window decorations are goen
<Almighty_Henaro> ;~;
<Almighty_Henaro> gone*
<Talcite> willis_: ahaha damn I should have done that =P
<Talcite> willis_: but yeah, I need to compile a kernel now. A new one came out! =D .20-21
<willis_> Talcite,  made it much easier. :)  could read the web site docs and just cut/paste along...
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone know what the deal is?
<Some_Person> Almighty: alt+f2, type in metacity
<phil_pi> henaro: sounds like plain old xfre86 without gnome
<MilitantPotato> argh
<Talcite> willis_: indeed lol. yeah I should have done something like that
<Almighty_Henaro> Nothing happens when Itype alt f2
<phil_pi> a gray screen with a white X for the mouse cursor
<Talcite> willis_: I just copied it over by hand heh
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: ALT+F2 should bring up a prompt
<Almighty_Henaro> It's not
<MilitantPotato> Does it make me a bad linux user since I have no desire to learn the commands for everything?
<phil_pi> debian ca. 1995
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: then just do it in terminal
<Almighty_Henaro> Woooh that worked ;D
<obf213> is it normal to be able to save on your windows hdd
<obf213> i think i just did that
<Almighty_Henaro> Do I have to change my start up scripts?
<thoreauputic> Almighty_Henaro: ctrl-alt-F1, login, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart ; login to gnome again
<thoreauputic> Almighty_Henaro: sounds like you lost metacity and gnome
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: if it goes away after closing the terminal, restart X using CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<BlueKnight> anyone with a decient amount of experience with ubuntu able to help walk me through a walk through? *blush*
<ce_16_simple> hy
<ce_16_simple> jdiweurdifol
<Almighty_Henaro> It didn't go away Some_Person
<CVD> i pay $25 for 512/256 its that ok?
<thebigham> how do i install counter strike to ubuntu with a CD?
<Almighty_Henaro> But I'm wondering if Ihave to change startup scripts or not
<phil_pi> as long as it's just xfree without gnome, you might as well try fvwm95
<thoreauputic> Almighty_Henaro: I doubt it
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: good, now if you put any sort of thing that starts beryl/compiz/xgl at startup, remove it
<phil_pi> Blast from the pAST
<willis_> phil_pi,  icewm :)
<willis_> olvwm!
<tamale> can someone please help me with my fonts?  they look great in everything now except firefox
<phil_pi> j/k about thw win 95 look & feel
<Almighty_Henaro> Some_Person, that'll be tough I installed those a long time ago e_e.  Hopefully I don't destroy anything
<phil_pi> willis: i keep hearing icewm is good
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: System -> Preferences (maybe administration, i'm on windows right now) -> Sessions
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: see if theres any beryl/compiz/xgl stuff in there
<Almighty_Henaro> Doesn't look like it
<Qodosh> I have a syntax error when I use sudo...I was wondering why my package manager wouldnt work....and pretty much all my stuff that uses sudo doesnt work....well it has a syntax error....anyone know how I might fix it?
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: also check System Admistration (or preferences) -> Desktop Effects
<Some_Person> Almight_Henaro: disable it if its enabled
<bruenig> Qodosh, paste the exact command you are using
<phil_pi> when compiz is installed,theres a configuration app where you can switch back to metacity.
<Almighty_Henaro> Desktop effects seems to be missing
<Almighty_Henaro> e_e
<metbsd> how to tar one more time
<fistfullofroses> you could just use aptitude purge beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-settings emerald emerald-themes
<metbsd> retar?
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: are you on fiesty?
<phil_pi> i found uninstalling compiz/beryl can leave its settings in place.
<Almighty_Henaro> Yeah ._.
<fistfullofroses> and then remove those from the Ubuntu Autostarted Apps
<Qodosh> bruenig:  sudo
<maxagaz> how to repair a system that lost /bin directory among others, after a fsck ?
<bruenig> Qodosh, sudo what?
<Some_Person> Almighty_Henaro: then you should have it
<bruenig> Qodosh, you don't just do "sudo" you do "sudo other stuff"
<phil_pi> you might reinstall compiz, switch to metacity in the config, then uninstall again
<bruenig> just delete the config files in the home directory
<bruenig> compiz people
<Almighty_Henaro> I think compiz fusion blew it up
<maxagaz> can someone help ?
<BlueKnight> Can someone help me with some problems i'm having with this walkthrough? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<Some_Person> remember, gutsy will come with compiz fusion
<Qodosh> bruenig: sudo anything
<fistfullofroses> bruenig : sudo -s
<bruenig> Qodosh, sudo anything doesn't work obviously, because anything is not a command
<fistfullofroses> that will give you root privileges for an entire session in Xterm
<Qodosh> root@qodosh-laptop:/home/qodosh# sudo apt-get install
<Qodosh> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 20 <<<
<Qodosh> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 20
<Qodosh> there is a specific example for oyu
<Warp4_work> bruenig, try replacinging the 'anything' with a command
<bruenig> finally he participates
<bruenig> awesome
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: have you messed with /etc/sudoers ?
<bruenig> it is cool when the people who come for help actually participate
<bruenig> instead of talking in generalities as if they know something
<BlueKnight> hey :P
<Qodosh> thoreaputic: I ran a script that automated the chroot jail process
<fistfullofroses> Anyone here know anything about AfterStep window manager?
<Some_Person> i remember when i first started with ubuntu, good ol' 5.10
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: well evidently it broke your /etc/sudoers
<bruenig> Qodosh, yeah that is obviously a sudoers error, if you don't have a root account you are going to need to fix it in live cd
<BlueKnight> hrm..... windows 3.2...
<fistfullofroses> or you can create a root password aand use su
<Some_Person> BlieKnight: Windows 3.2 was a Chinese update of Windows 3.11
<Qodosh> bruenig: yeah I thought so, arg.
<bruenig> fistfullofroses, how do you suppose he do that without sudo
<Qodosh> I do have a root password
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: you will probably need to boot "recovery mode" and get a root prompt then run visudo
<BlueKnight> erm... well them.. it was a while ago :P
<Qodosh> I can do what I need to do
<fistfullofroses> go into the users and groups manu
<fistfullofroses> menu*
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: then run visudo
<BlueKnight> Can someone help me with some problems i'm having with this walkthrough? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<fistfullofroses> then create and actual root password
* BlueKnight blushes... what a n00b.
<bruenig> fistfullofroses, and that doesn't require a password?
<thoreauputic> Qodosh:  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bruenig> fistfullofroses, when you go into users and groups?
<fistfullofroses> yeah but it isn't realted to sudo
<thoreauputic> from memory
<Qodosh> fistfullofroses: I already have a root password.
<bruenig> fistfullofroses, kind of is
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: see above
<fistfullofroses> well, either way, might work
<fistfullofroses> I know that gksu relies on the same libraries but I am not sure about how it is configured
<maxagaz> can I execute fsck on a HFS+ partition ?
<fistfullofroses> after entering the users and groups menu create a root pass, and thereafter open a terminal and type su
<fistfullofroses> if there already is a root password beyond the normal user account, just use su with the root pass
<bruenig> fistfullofroses, break your /etc/sudoers and then try that, I am interested to see if it works, I am willing to be it doesn't
<bruenig> bet*
<thoreauputic> fistfullofroses: this is not needed to fix /etc/sudoers
<thoreauputic> fistfullofroses: he has a root passwd - he needs to run visudo
<bruenig> even if he didn't have it, that is not a solution
<thoreauputic> bruenig: yes it is - what do you mean ?
<fistfullofroses> su is not sudo and they are unrelated
<bruenig> thoreauputic, if sudo is broken, you cannot create a root account with sudo, now since he has a root account already all is good
<thoreauputic> *cough* visudo
<fistfullofroses> if he has a root pass he can su and nano and fix the sudoers file
<thoreauputic> bruenig: exactly
<thoreauputic> bruenig: thus he can run visudo and fix /etc/sudoers
<bruenig> thoreauputic, maybe you didn't read, guy says sudo is broken, fistfullofroses says fix sudo by making a root account using sudo
<nishoe> hi
<bruenig> now that is problematic I would say
<thoreauputic> bruenig: I said - several times - "run visudo"
<fistfullofroses> No, I said use your users and groups menu which uses gksu to give root priveleges
<bruenig> thoreauputic, I am not talking about you idiot
<bruenig> read
<thoreauputic> bruenig: since he has a root password he can run visudo
<bruenig> I realize this is one of the more incompetent rooms on freenode but seriously has it sunken this low
<thoreauputic> bruenig: excuse me, did you just call me an idiot?
<Qodosh> su works
<Qodosh> I can get root account
<boricua_tech> I've got problems connecting to the web with Ubuntu
<Qodosh> I am in visudo
<Qodosh> now what
<boricua_tech> can anyone help me?
<Jerome_> 12:45am up 210 days, 2:12, 1 user, load average: 0.15, 0.05, 0.02
<Jerome_> heh, so bored.
<thoreauputic> Qodosh:  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<nishoe> i have a widescreen on my laptop but my screen resolution is not right. so i see my stuff compressd above downwards...  i tried changing the resolution but the sides of the screen flickers
<Warp4_work> boricua_tech, what kind of problems are you having?
<boricua_tech> well, it's kinda weird
<boricua_tech> I'm running my laptop with XP/Ubuntu double boot
<boricua_tech> I can connect to the internet with xp
<boricua_tech> and now I can't with Ubuntu
<boricua_tech> In the past I could
<Warp4_work> boricua_tech, have you checked your network settings?
<DisabledDuck> what is a good DVD burning application?
<ari_stress> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<boricua_tech> what should I look for in the settings/
<ari_stress> !dhcpd.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ari_stress> !lts.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lts.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Qodosh> thoreauputic: what do I do with  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL .....?
<Some_Person> Is there some sort of perfect Windows MCE sorta-like thingy for ubuntu
<xoRock> need help, what is the different apt-get build-dep / apt-get install?
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: that's the line to enable sudo for members of the admin group
<Qodosh> oh do I put that under the root line?
<thoreauputic> yes
<thoreauputic> then save and exit
<bullgard4> Using the 'Create_Launcher' dialog I created a panel applet. It works all right. What is the filename of this Launcher?
<NemesisD> wow i am having a heck of a lot of problems with running ubuntu on this machine
<Qodosh> thoreauputic:  That line is already in the text, just not right under root
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: is your user in the admin group?
<Qodosh> no
<Qodosh> that might be a problem
<Qodosh> lol
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: well then adduser <username> admin
<Qodosh> just a bunch of users I dont want in that group
<Qodosh> :p
<boricua_tech> Warp4_work, what do I need to check in my Network Settings to make sure it runs ok?
<dormedas> nomasteryoda, are you here?
<NemesisD> question, how do i add the network manager to the panel? I added one I found in the menu but its not the same one as I have on my other machine, if that makes any sense
<Warp4_work> boricua_tech, check everything ... whether you are using static or dhcp IP assignments mainly.
<bullgard4> How to use the program Tracker via Nautilus? I do not understand the section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' in /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz.
<boricua_tech> well I'm DHCP
<thoreauputic> bruenig: by the way, next time you call anyone an idiot in here you will be muted
<NemesisD> the one that I use on my regular machine it allows me to choose different locations with presets for each
<Qodosh> thoreauputic: it says that the user is already a member of the admin group?
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: then I don't know what the problem is
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: did you use the visudo command ? Or an editor only?
<dormedas> gawd, nomasteryoda, RESPOND ... please?
<weirdbro> Why can't I force update-manager to a version from feisty-proposed to update to Gutsy alpha 3?
<DisabledDuck> anybody know a good DVD burning app?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Qodosh> thoreauputic: visudo
<boricua_tech> Warp4_work, now that I think about it, it all started after I used some ipconfig commands in XP
<thoreauputic> OK
<Jedusor> K3B
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: you still can't use sudo?
<astrobill> can anyone help me get my IBM wireless usb mouse to work in ubuntu?
<dormedas> greywhind, you here either?
<boricua_tech> can it be related
<DisabledDuck> jedusor: k3b doesn't work too well for me
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: have you logged out /in ?
<nishoe> hi... i need some help using a modem via bluetooth
<Qodosh> # User privilege specification
<Qodosh> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Qodosh> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Qodosh> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Qodosh> /bin/test1       ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/chroot, /bin/su - /bin/test1
<Qodosh> Test       ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/chroot, /bin/su - Test
<Qodosh> Test       ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/chroot, /bin/su - Test
<Qodosh> test       ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/chroot, /bin/su - test
<Qodosh> Test1       ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/chroot, /bin/su - Test1
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: don't paste
<Qodosh> Thats what it looks like
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@198.62.73.67]  by thoreauputic
<Jedusor> you can use Gnomebaker
<Warp4_work> boricua_tech, try running '/sbin/ifconfig eth0' and see what results you get.
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: never paste in the channel
<noodles12> I'm using feisty. I mounted a USB drive and when i try to unmount it, it says that it is still "writing to the device". Any suggestions on how to eject this?
<boricua_tech> i'm gonna try
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@198.62.73.67]  by thoreauputic
<boricua_tech> I'll be back
<Qodosh> thought it would help
<Qodosh> ...
<NemesisD> noodles12, did you try umount -f?
<jordan_> I have a kde config question when someone gets a chance.
<noodles12> NemesisD: no, i just tried the 'right-click>eject
<dormedas> can anyone else help me with running X server? I've been trying unsuccessfully for two hours now :(
<bullgard4> NemesisD: Typing in a terminal 'usr/bin/network-admin' may help.
<weirdbro> I need help upgrading to a Gutsy Alpha
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: that file looks quite wrong - I suggest you consult the man page for :sudoers"
<NemesisD> noodles12, try sudo umount -f /media/devicename
<Nutubuntu> Gnight all
<jordan_> dormedas: what error do you get?
<dormedas> jordan_: umm, no screen(s) found
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Qodosh> thoreauputic:  okay
<dormedas> jordan_: x server failed to run  as well :P
<jordan_> dormedas, what video card?
<noodles12> NemesisD: how do i know what the device name is? it is written as "disk" woudl that be it?
<Lunis> I installed Ubuntu onto it's own hard drive using VMWare, but when I try to boot to that hard drive over usb it says "Error Loading Operating System" or something to that effect
<wehttamb_> has anyone used a MSI S340 with ubuntu?
<dormedas> jordan_: Nvidia GeForce 4 MX 4000 PCI
<Cubey> is it just me, or is ubuntu slower than windows xp pro? :\
<noodles12> NemesisD: nvm it worked. thanks! out of curiosity. How come that worked but ejecting it normally wouldn't?
<Lunis> Cubey, just you more than likely
<Some_Person> ubuntu is faster than Windows XP Home ("updated" to MCE) for me
<BlueKnight> Can someone help me with some problems i'm having with this walkthrough? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<jordan_> dormedas, tried installing the nvidia proprietary yet? or is that what caused the problem?
<nishoe> hi... i need some help using a modem via bluetooth
<dormedas> jordan_; nvidia proprietary?
<Cubey> Lunis, well, i swear, it seems overall a bit slower. i have the official nvidia driver installed as well. hm
<wehttamb_> has anyone used a MSI S340 with ubuntu?
<NemesisD> Cubey, depends on the computer
<jordan_> dormedas, is this a fresh ubuntu install, or did something change recently?
<Lunis> Cubey, always been faster for me, even with beryl running, etc
<BlueKnight> network adaptor?
<Qodosh> thoreauputic:  I can't find an example layout...not sure if man pages will help, well I will keep reading.
<NemesisD> ubuntu certainly loads a hell of a lot faster than xp
<weirdbro> Has anyone upgraded to the latest Gutsy Alpha?
<dormedas> jordan_: ah, forgot to mention this is a live CD for feisty, trying to install so i can use internet and get off this windows
<robomoore> Flannel: open up
<Cubey> NemesisD, I've run XP Pro on this computer and it seemed at least 50% faster
<jordan_> And would anyone know how to add items to "DesktopMenu" for right clicking on the desktop?
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: near the bottom
<jsestri2> I just finished an upgrade from dapper to feisty (upgrade-manager) and now I get the blue screen telling me that X is configured incorrectly. Tried dpkg-reconfigure, no luck now what?
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: the commands come after the user name etc
<Cubey> I'm not here to glorify windows, i'm just wondering what the deal is. :/
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: you seem to have put then first
<thoreauputic> *them
<NemesisD> Cubey, i imagine something has gone awry with your installation then, that hasn't really been my experience
<jordan_> dormedas, thinking one sec... sounds like a video driver issue, unsure...
<nishoe> anybody here can help me with a bluetooth problem? can i use a bluetooth modem to connect to internet?
<Cubey> NemesisD, it's a fresh install done today after my other HD i installed to die after a few days ..
<weltschmerz> Linux has given me massive headaches.  Just nothing that compares with Windows.  Even BeOS _occasionally_ frustrated me.
<dormedas> jordan_: i worked on this with Greywhind, then nomasteryoda, and still no luck
<noodles12> Cubey: I agree with Nemesis. I just recently reinstalled windows and feisty and feisty is a lot faster to me too. I'm working on a core duo notebook.
<dormedas> jordan_: both Grey and nomasteryoda appear to be AFK
<Cubey> i mean it's not SLOW but it seems less responsive than windows and video wise seems sluggish a wee bit
<jordan_> And would anyone know how to add items to "DesktopMenu" for right clicking on the desktop?
<Cubey> maybe it's an issue with xorg,conf, I don't know.
<sleeper> would anyone know why my Ubuntu freezes in the beginning when it shows the logo, but then after a minute, it goes through quickly and loads up
<sleeper> there is a pause
<NemesisD> actually this computer im installing ubuntu on loads ubuntu very slow but it also seems to have some other problems which I'm currently attributing to the 8 year old hard drive i'm using
<jordan_> dorm: switching to pm to lessen load in the room :)
<dormedas> jordan_: k
<Cubey> I'm running a (crappy, i know) 2.4GHz celeron 478. but ram is 1.5GB so i'm good in that dept and the video is pretty decent; FX5500 256MB
<nishoe> NemesisD: 8 years! wow!!!
<dormedas> Cubey: crappy you say?
<Cubey> dormedas, referring to the celeron cpu
<dormedas> Cubey: I have a 1.8 GHz celeron, so dont feel bad
<darnell_> anyone know why i get a blank screen when loading frostwire or limewire?
<Qodosh> sudoers suppose to be .tmp file?
<jordan_> dormedas, did you get pm?
<dormedas> jordan_: no
<Lunis> so what do i do with the fact that i can't boot to a ubuntu that i installed using vmware?
<noodles12> I have xubuntu edgy on a P3 old dell and that is sluggish. It lags opening up swiftfox or the filebrowser >.<
<Cubey> well, in comparison to the duo core stuff etc it's pretty outdated now *sigh*
<NemesisD> i run ubuntu on my laptop that has a 1.5ghz celeron and it does pretty well, even with beryl (on a generic crappy video card)
<dormedas> jordan_: im working on getting myself registered here so i can PM
<dormedas> jordan_: i forgot how :P
<jordan_> Ah... might be why I can't either... hehe
<bruenig> noodles12, swiftfox is a joke
<Qodosh> thoreauputic:  when I am done editing, am I suppose to be saving it as sudoers.tmp  ?
<dormedas> jordan_: oh well go ahead :P
<Syncro> Umm. does anyone know how to get Mplayer of Firefox/Mozilla working?  I cant stream this video http://demos.pourix.com/demos/brako/WMS/WMS-Lesson0.avi
<noodles12> bruenig: what do you mean? I only use it because it's supposed to be lighter in resources than ff
<jordan_> dormedas, there should be some log files that can tell you what failed... one sec and I'll find location...
<blargman> whats a good vm app for running the backtrack2 is on ubuntu? :s
<dormedas> jordan_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<bruenig> noodles12, says who? the guy who makes the changes to the source and never releases them or tells you how it is allegedly faster?
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: normally when you use visudo it simply saves as /etc/sudoers - visudo checks your synatax and tells you if you mage errors
<Cubey> firefox is a good example to use. if i have one open and i open another, it takes several seconds in ubuntu. windows is almost instant ..
<thoreauputic> * s/mage/made
<bruenig> Syncro, make sure totem-mozilla is uninstalled
<Syncro> Totem Mozilla?
<bruenig> Syncro, yes that is installed by default and messes with mozilla-mplayer
<fatcarlos3> aight dont kill me Im newbie. I cant get any resolution other than 600x800 Ihave a radeon 9200 and already "tried" to install the Fglrx
<NemesisD> this firefox conversation may be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> Syncro, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<jordan_> dormedas, yep, that's the one... look for WW's
<BlueKnight> network adaptor?
<BlueKnight> Can someone help me with some problems i'm having with this walkthrough? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<BlueKnight> help... please... help
<BlueKnight> someone :P
<bruenig> !repeat | BlueKnight
<ubotu> BlueKnight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Khrajin> What is the main difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server? Could you just add LAMP to Ubuntu Desktop and have it be effectively the same as Ubuntu server?
<jordan_> Anyone know how to edit desktop right-click menus?
<Lunis> :<
<jd_> hey levander
<bruenig> Khrajin, ubuntu server doesn't have a gui
<thoreauputic> Khrajin: ubuntu server has no gui
<fatcarlos3> cant get any resolution other than 600x800 Ihave a radeon 9200 and already "tried" to install the Fglrx
<dormedas> jordan_: ive been working on this forever and have tried tons of stuff :(
<fatcarlos3> help please
<Khrajin> Beyond no Gui, any diff?
<Qodosh> thoreauputic: I got it to work! I knew that those test usernames came from experimenting with that script, well I just deleted those lines, and the syntax error is gone!
<bruenig> Khrajin, no
<fatcarlos3> :(
<Khrajin> PFft! I'm installing Desktop!
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: good :)
<Tixer> How can I get GNOME to log me in using the terminal?
<Khrajin> <-- Gui Admin
<Cubey> someone in another channel made an interesting point
<hyphenated> Khrajin: all the packages come from the same source, the 'server' and 'desktop' just install a different default set of packages
<jordan_> dormedas, I know, when it breaks it can be fustrating...
<jd_> anyone know anything bout ubuntu firewall
<Khrajin> hyphenated: Woot. Neat
<bruenig> Tixer, what do you mean?
<Cubey> "keep in mind that XP Pro is a 2001 OS and you're probably using a 2007 version of Linux"
<Syncro> I cant view it right now but thanks
<Cubey> regarding my comment about ubuntu seeming slower
<Syncro> Cuz my internet is slow
<Qodosh> thoreauputic: my user is not in the text, but admin is set so ....I guess that counts for my user which is in that group...even though it isnt showing up in that text file?  heh bit confused, but hey its works, thanks man, appreciate all the help! :)
<jd_> levander
<fatcarlos3> ok
<jordan_> dormedas, cat that log file and look for WW's which show warning, basically failures... got any that stand out?
<dormedas> jordan_: umm, otherwise ive ruled out a driver issue because doing all the driver "nv, vesa" stuff doesnt work. I edited devices in the conf file
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: yes, any user in the admin group has sudo privileges
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: assuming the line I gave you
<jordan_> dormedas, there has to be something in that log file then
<dormedas> jordan_: The bad thing is that im running the ubuntu on this box (dual boot) so ill need to shut down restart, boot, check, then report back
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: so be careful who you add to the admin group :)
<Qodosh> but my user doesnt have to show up under the admin line does it, cause its in the group, but the actual username isnt listed in the text file, the only thing that is listed is root, and than that admin line
<jordan_> dormedas, Ah... no spare box huh?
<Tixer> brunig: I want to cause my account to do a graphical logon, using only commands I can type in SSH
<Master_Medic> what is the alternative version?
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: right - the %admin means "any user in admin group"
<dormedas> jordan_: it's late hours and i dont want to go rushing into my sisters room to use her comp
<freeagy> hello
<Khrajin> How do you have Ubuntu Desktop boot to command line login, and not load the GUI?
<Qodosh> thoreauputic:  You learn something new every day! :)
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: got it?
<bruenig> Khrajin, disable gdm
<Busata> there any program like mp32ogg, but the other way around? :-)
<Qodosh> thoreauputic:  entirely I think! :p
<dormedas> jordan_: sorry bout that :P
<thoreauputic> Qodosh: OK :)
<bruenig> !info soundrecorder | Busata
<Khrajin> bruenig: But I want to be able to load the gui after I login
<ubotu> busata: Package soundrecorder does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<freeagy> i have a little problem
<bruenig> Khrajin, ok
<blargman> anyone recommend a virtual machine software for ubuntu?
<jordan_> dormedas, no problems, but finding out what is causing it to crash would be extremely helpful...
<bruenig> !info soundconverter | Busata
<thoreauputic> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> busata: soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Busata> bruenig, cheers!
<dormedas> jordan_: one thing, how would I be able to scroll in the console? :P i keep trying and cant xD
<jordan_> dormedas, shift page up
<bruenig> Khrajin, you are familiar with startx I assume?
<hsimah`out> does any one have a texas instruments flashmedia reader in their laptop?
<dormedas> jordan_: ah thanks
<xoRock> need help, which is better using apt-get install or apt-get build-dep?
<Khrajin> bruenig: Yes. :)
<thoreauputic> xoRock: entirely different purposes
<dormedas> jordan_: i shall return soon, good luck with your little conundrum :D
<jordan_> Anyone know how to edit the right-click menus from the desktop, I'd like to add terminal to the menu
<bruenig> xoRock, apt-get build-dep installs all the -dev files and other files necessary to build an app from source, install installs the binary that has already been compiled and packaged
<jordan_> thx dormedas!
<thoreauputic> xoRock: apt-get build-dep is for getting build dependencies for compiling
<enterneo> i just downloaded quake 3's gz.sh file
<enterneo> but how to install it?
<bruenig> gz.sh?
<thoreauputic> bruenig: sorry missed your line above :)
<fartoc> Khrajin, you have to boot or set init 3 instead of init 5 which is the graphic log in
<enterneo> this is the file - linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<Khrajin> thoreauputic does the 'build-dep' download and install all dependencies for a program?
<xoRock> bruenig, thoreauputic, so for normal user like me is better using apt-get install, isnt it?
<thoreauputic> Khrajin: it installs the packages needed to compile a package
<thoreauputic> xoRock: mostly yes
<bruenig> xoRock, they are two different things, if you want to install an application you use install, if you want to install all the dependencies necessary to compile and application from source, you use build-dep
<Khrajin> thoreauputic ah ok
<bruenig> an*
<enterneo> anybody here for help?
<xoRock> bruenig, thoreauputic thx buddy
<jordan_> I am enterneo
<fartoc> just type at a command prompt init 3 to try it; to make it perminate you have to edit your init script
<Lunis> enterneo, i am >.>
<thoreauputic> xoRock: no worries :)
<enterneo> i just downloaded linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh , how to install ?
<Lunis> enterneo, not getting a whole lot, however
<jordan_> Oh... lol sorry I had that question backwards... hehe I'm seeking help
<freeagy> i have a card reader . putt an SD card in ,  create a folder and copy 2 avis, 300 and 600 MB. when  i putt the card my pda (Fujitsu-siemens N560) the folder dos not see. putt it back the reader and does not see the created folder :( .      other copyed files are ok , just the ubuntu created map dos not. and sorry my eanglish is poor.
<bruenig> Khrajin, figure out how ubuntu handles loading daemons, if you just make sure you don't run the gdm daemon during boot you are fine
<thoreauputic> fartoc: init 3 won't do anything in Ubuntu, by default
<enterneo> heh
<dfgas_> what would be a better buy, pentium D 805 dual core 2.66ghz or a amd athlon 64 3600+ 2.0ghz dual core
<thoreauputic> fartoc: or rather, won't stop X
<quaal> anyone know how to add users and give them access to samba shares ?
<enterneo> how to install quake 3 from linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<bruenig> !repeat | enterneo
<ubotu> enterneo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<enterneo> ok thanx
<yukonho> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> enterneo, run the thing, consult documentation if you have to, bash linuxgarbagecrap.gz.sh
<enterneo> ok, i understand
<enterneo> i thought i was getting ignored heheh
<bruenig> that extension is very odd
<enterneo> sorry
<enterneo> i will try to google out
<enterneo> thanx anyway
<JasonN> I have installed quake before, you can just run it as a shell script
<JasonN> Should auto unzip its self
<yukonho> Hello, I think I killed the audio on my Thinkpad T40 today --- I was fiddling around with libdvdcss and xine and think I must have undone something. It worked fine before
<blargman> run system restore
<cafuego> It's wrecked, just give it to me and buy yourself a new one.
<jsestri2> Is there a way to see what modules are available for the xserver? I get the error that the driver wasn't found no matter how I try to start the xserver...
<intelikey> ok can someone tell me how to share the (dialup) connection with the LAN ?
<boricua_tech> warp4_work, I don't know what is it
<thoreauputic> intelikey: the easiest way is with firestarter
<thoreauputic> intelikey: one click
<boricua_tech> I tried to connect using the live CD and it didn't connect
<Warp4_work> boricua_tech, what is what?
<intelikey> thoreauputic CLI way ?
<varun0> jsestri2: what is the exact message? can you pastebin it?
<boricua_tech> the problem with connectivity
<boricua_tech> I can connect to the router wirelessly but not to the web
<jsestri2> varun0: It would be difficult to pastebin since there is no way to copy it...I'll try and capture the jist though
<intelikey> thoreauputic i'll note the answer you already gave,  but i need to kinda know what it's doing too
<jsestri2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BlueKnight> can i grab someone for an easy help?
<blargman> is Xen not in the standard package list?
<bruenig> !someone | BlueKnight
<ubotu> BlueKnight: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<varun0> jsestri2: that would be cool. it's easier to debug that way :-)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it's a one liner... let me check
<boricua_tech> I can see the other PC in the network and both PC;s can connect to the web if using windows
<blargman> :s i am looking for v software for ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> v software?
<BlueKnight> :P
<speme> anyone who install vmware player 2.0 in feisty
<intelikey> thoreauputic much appricated   ;)
<dormedas> jordan_: i got them
<jordan_> dormedas, Cool, what errored out?
<Neo> quit
<BlueKnight> Need help installing build-essentials/linux-headers/gcc
<dormedas> jordan_: Cannot read V_BIOS and VBE initialization failed
<blargman> vm
<dormedas> jordan_: as well as Screen(s) found but none have usable configuration
<blargman> sorry SoulPropagation
<tsocks> BlueKnight: apt-get ?
<SoulPropagation> blargman: qemu
<BlueKnight> guide's cli input only leads to a larger menu of selections that it doesn't talk about and I'm rather lost :S
<speme> i installl vmware player 2.0 in feisty
<kralos> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<intelikey> BlueKnight sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BlueKnight> sudo apt-get install linux-headers build-essential gcc leads to a huge list...
<Slart> BlueKnight: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> intelikey: something like iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.3/32 -j MASQUERADE
<BlueKnight> do them all seperate?
<blargman> speme: i would perhaps but i'd rather use something open source
<Slart> BlueKnight: I think gcc is included in build-essential
<varun0> jsestri2: if you want to all the modules available, you can do a modprobe -l (I think)
<intelikey> thoreauputic thank you.
<BlueKnight> sudo apt-get install linux-headers/then again with build-essentials/and gcc?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: check the masquerading howto on ldp
<BlueKnight> ok, might be an old help :S
<intelikey> k
<SoulPropagation> just installed nvidia drivers through system>admin, now I get a blank screen -- I can get to the Alt+F1-6 terminals fine
<intelikey> will do
<intelikey> thoreauputic thank you again.
<SoulPropagation> just installed nvidia drivers through system>admin, now I get a blank screen at the gdm login window -- I can get to the Alt+F1-6 terminals fine
<speme> but i can't install windows in vmware
<jordan_> doh! got disconnected...
<blargman> does ubuntu have a frontend for qemu or xen or anything?
<varun0> SoulPropagation: what does ~/.xsession-errors say?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: you also need another line to make the kernel do the forwarding
<jordan_> dormedas, repeat last please?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: no iptables
<intelikey> ohhh
<Slart> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<speme> most probably,there are memory problem
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I just can't remember it off the top of my head :)
<Slart> hmm.. didn't say much.. =/
<dormedas> jordan_: said "Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration"
<intelikey> ok.  will do the reading.
<SoulPropagation> speme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jsestri2> varun0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30515/
<tsocks> SoulPropagation: what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<blargman> yikes this channel goes a mile a minute
<blargman> :D
<geartrooper> how can I prevent 3d fps game screens from locking up?
<jordan_> dormedas, Were there any other lines around that that had (WW) on them?
<intelikey> blargman 2.1km/m
<varun0> jsestri2: hm. how did you install the drivers?
<SoulPropagation> is there a script I can pipe into that'll upload stdout to pastebin?
<dormedas> jordan1: other than the "cannot read V-BIOS" or "VBE initialization failed"?
<speme> SoulPropagation: right , i wiil try it
<jsestri2> varun0: the drivers were installed before an upgrade all the way from dapper...just did it via upgrade-manager
<BlueKnight> sudo apt-get install build-essentials is giving me a unauthenticated packages....
<varun0> SoulPropagation: command > log.txt.......and then copy the contents of log.txt to the pastebin
<BlueKnight> sae to install?
<speme> SoulPropagation: thk
<varun0> jsestri2: was it working before?
<dormedas> jordan1: none other than those three
<jordan1> Laptop, desktop/crt, or desktop/lcd?
<jsestri2> varun0: worked before the restart
<dormedas> jordan1: desktop/crt is what i got
<SoulPropagation> varun0: From a terminal?
<boricua_tech> warp4_work, thanks for the help anyway. I'm tired. Gonna deal with this tomorrow (maybe). If I cannot make it work, I'll uninstall Ubuntu and buy a Mac in the future.
<jordan1> thinking...
<varun0> SoulPropagation: yea
<Toulouse> how can i rip dvd's in linux
<Toulouse> w/ubuntu
<jordan1> Is that from the install, or just the live cd?
<DShepherd> varun0, huh???
<Toulouse> i have dvd::rip
<SoulPropagation> I mean like cat ~/file | pasteup.sh
<dormedas> jordan1: live CD
<varun0> DShepherd: ? :-S did I fsck up?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<menisk> I am having some trouble editing my Network Manager applet and Gnome Power Manager icons, I have edited all the different sized icons for GPM but it is still exactly the same as before, and I have edited the NM-Applet icons with the same result, what am I doing wrong?
<bruenig> it doesn't appear to even take uploaded files, the ubuntu pastebin that is
<DShepherd> varun0, he's at the tty.. not a gnome-terminal or the like..
<jordan1> dormedas, thinking
<leolandim> algeum aki sabe me dizer como faco pro meu ubuntu reconhecer a placa de rede..?? so aparece conexao modem na guia redes
<SoulPropagation> !pt > leolandim
<SoulPropagation> !pt | leolandim
<ubotu> leolandim: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<varun0> DShepherd: my bad. I should have paid more attention to his messages. Could he use lynx?
<DShepherd> varun0, i dont know
<varun0> SoulPropagation: sorry man. didn't mean to mislead you
<SoulPropagation> varun0: it's ok
<rsai> Can some one let me know about desktop manager, window manager difference / hierarchy.. I am seeing many buzz words like gnome, kde, xgl, xorg, enlightenment, metacity, compiz, beryl... :(.. completely lost.. any good links that talk about their hierarchy ?
<SoulPropagation> I'm hunting down a shell script to throw em up
<dormedas> jordan1: i dont hope to finish it tonight, maybe tomorrow i could have some more patience with this. although I'll continue with this til you're fresh out of ideas :P
<bruenig> rsai, hierarchy?
<defrysk> rsai, try google ;)
<varun0> jsestri2: can you do a modprobe -l | grep nvidia?
<rsai> googled alot.. nothing talks about all of them and their relation ship ...
<DShepherd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_manager -- rsai
<bruenig> rsai, I will go through the list, gnome is a desktop environment, kde is a desktop environment, xgl is a hack of xorg that allows it to run gl stuff mainly good for ati cards, xorg is the x server it is the graphical server that controls everything from screen res to mouse, enlightenment is a window manager, metacity is a window manager and is part of the gnome desktop environment, compiz is a window manager
<jordan1> dormedas, I can't think of anything, there may be some options in the boot options, but I'm not that familiar with those
<BlueKnight> there are 12 linux-headers to chose from, how do i know which one to chose for the install?
<jsestri2> varun0: there are 2 with /lib/modules/{uname -r}/drivers/ ... video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<bruenig> BlueKnight, do uname-r
<bruenig> uname -r
<DShepherd> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/713-window-manager-vs-desktop-environment.html -- rsai its all over google.. try again :-)
<Lunis> has anyone heard of installing ubuntu through vmware to a disk, then booting from that disk over usb?
<NemesisD> how long should i wait in the alternate installer at "preparing to configure hdparm" before I can definitively say it has frozen and start over?
<dormedas> jordan1: well, nomasteryoda was working with me, but of course he's somehow AFK
<jsestri2> Lunis: no, but sounds reasonable
<BlueKnight> "2.6.20-16-generic" bruenig
<bruenig> BlueKnight, that's the one
<jordan1> Sorry about that dormedas... I wish I was more experienced with it as well... I
<BlueKnight> bruenig - dl generic and the updated version? nod, danky
<Lunis> jsestri2, i tried, i'm getting a stupid error though, all went well, but when i try to boot the usb disk, i get "Error Loading Operating System"
<jordan1> I've only used ubuntu for a month or so... but been running a few others for about 2 years now
<bruenig> !info linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.29 (feisty), package size 825 kB, installed size 7060 kB
<bruenig> install that
<dormedas> jordan1: no biggie, im fine
<rsai> Thank you bruenig,every one. I will build upon that.. so the list got reduced to desktop environment, x server and window manager .. i might get good hits in google now.. Thanks again
<jsestri2> Lunis, pre or post grub?
<dormedas> jordan1: which others?
<varun0> jsestri2: I'll be honest, I'm not too sure. I think this is frowned upon by most, but try running the script off the nvidia site. I had problems with the nvidia drivers before, and installing them via the script helped. YMMV, though
<BlueKnight> thx bruenig
<jordan1> dormedas, have you tried other live cd's? knoppix or pclinuxos? just to see if they work?
<Lunis> jsestri2, pre
<bruenig> rsai, x server is the underlying thing below all of that, if you don't have x server you can't use any of that stuff
<jsestri2> varun0, lol, well if it makes it work I dont really give 2 shits
<JusticeZer1> Hey, i'm having trouble with GRUB. I got a big new hard drive and put it in, then installed Ubuntu on it (it will replace the tiny drive I was using for Ubuntu), but now i'm having shutdowns which I believe is caused by overheating from insufficient power. I will be replacing the case in a month or so, but I want to get rid of the old small drive. Doing so makes Grub go ballistic and give me error 21.
<jordan1> dormedas, fedora and suse, but starting to like ubuntu more than those
<noldon> anyone know how to get fullscreen mode in vlc
<jsestri2> Lunis, I would expect the format got messed up some how...is your disk abstracted at all?
<varun0> jsestri2: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<bruenig> noldon, double click on the screen?
<dormedas> jordan1: I have SuSE on this computer, but for some reason it cant connect to the internet and its an old version. thats why im switching to ubuntu
<noldon> bruenig i know but it dosnt go to fullscreen it just fill my desktop
<menisk> I am having some trouble editing my Network Manager applet and Gnome Power Manager icons, I have edited all the different sized icons for GPM but it is still exactly the same as before, and I have edited the NM-Applet icons with the same result, what am I doing wrong?
<varun0> jsestri2: all I can think of is the module got renamed or moved........and xorg is looking for the wrong one. But I don't know for sure, and wouldn't want to send you down the wrong path
<jordan1> Wish I could help more, granted I wonder if it would be better without the win on it... hehe
<dormedas> jordan1: amen
<bruenig> noldon, that is full screen or am I missing something?
<BlueKnight> running this command - I get a cannot write to rt61_linux_sta..." (Permission denied)... any clues?
<Lunis> jsestri2, abstracted? i'll assume since i'm not sure what you mean that it's not. I gave the vmachine full physical write to the hard drive, and let the installer partition/format completely. it boots in vmware but outside of that is a problem. i suspect the bootloader didn't get installed correctly, thanks to vmware, but i don't know how to fix it. the whole problem is that i dont have a working cd drive :)
<BlueKnight> wget http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0.tar.gz
<BlueKnight> bad link?
<bruenig> BlueKnight, do pwd and paste the output
<BlueKnight> pwd?
<dormedas> jordan1: im just confused as to why X server doesnt run w/ ubuntu yet SuSE runs fine
<menisk> BlueKnight, You having trouble with an RT61 card?
<noldon> bruenig i mean i see the menus and the border arount the vlc window
<bruenig> yes that command
<dormedas> jordan1: perhaps KDE vs GNOME?
<jordan1> dormedas, upset the wife when my AV subscriptions ran out and I dumped all win boxes... hehe
<bruenig> noldon, oh, that is not normal
<varun0> BlueKnight: PrintWorkingDirectory == pwd
<jordan1> dormedas, dunno
<noldon> i know
<BlueKnight> o, in /etc atm :)
<dormedas> jordan1: lol good idea. Im trying to switch my family from winblows
<noldon> i been looking everywere in the settings but cant find anything
<varun0> BlueKnight: do you have write permissions?
<bruenig> BlueKnight, get into your home directory where you have write privileges
<varun0> BlueKnight: maybe try sudo wget......
<Tixer> Can someone try to help with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505181
<BlueKnight> meniks, sorta.. trying to install some drivers
<menisk> BlueKnight, You are better off ditching the native drivers, they are horrible, I have spent hours trying to make them work, ndiswrapper work perfectly
<BlueKnight> wiz k and k
<jose__> Could anyone here help me get mencoder to automatically determine aspect ratios?
<JusticeZer1> Anyone know how to remove hard drives without upsetting Grub?
<BlueKnight> word menisk? do inform...
<BlueKnight> atm I'm following a help on the community docmentation
<bruenig> JusticeZer1, just reconfigure grub as you change hard drives
<jsestri2> varun0: is there a way to force gdm to not start, and the computer to boot to the terminal instead...right now when things break I get no responsiveness
<dormedas> jordan1: it wont make a difference soon, because today i ordered an NVIDIA GeForce FX5500 from newegg, so wednesday i'll have a new GFX card and we can determine if it was that
<jsestri2> varun0: and you're supposed to have run level 3 to run the nvidia scrit...
<Lunis> JusticeZer1, you will need to set your neww hdd as primary master, then rinstall grub by running 'grub' from the command line, look at google for instructions setting up correctly
<JusticeZer1> ...Where do I go to do that? If I remove the drives, it freezes up on boot with an 'error 21'.
<menisk> I have 2 computer that used the RT61 chipset, it work fine with edgy but dies in fiesty, so I used their native windows driver through ndiswrapper and it works wonderfully with full network manager support. Need a hand setting ndiswrapper up?
<varun0> jsestri2: yea. you could try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bruenig> JusticeZer1, /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Montaro> fx5500? they'd be only worth about $10 these days eh?
<bruenig> JusticeZer1, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<varun0> jsestri2: I can't remember how to boot into init 3 by default. wow I feel like a n00b
<BlueKnight> yes please menisk :D
<menisk> BlueKnight, Open up a terminal
<bruenig> varun0, there is no such thing as init 3 in ubuntu or debian
<BlueKnight> move to pm to avoid spam/clutter?
<Lunis> JusticeZer1, that's backwards, install grub to big hdd, configure new grub, remove little hdd
<NemesisD> should the swap partition be at the beginning or end of a disk?
<dormedas> Montaro: yeah, in 3 or so months ill be grabbing a near top of the line computer so...
<BlueKnight> got it open menisk
<varun0> bruenig: oh really?
<sauvin> Ubuntu installs itself in just! enough time for me to chuck my dinner into the microwave oven.
<jsestri2> varun0: if I dont start in recovery mode, I dont get a terminal
<noldon> and mplayer dont wanna play dvds
<bruenig> varun0, yes, kind of stupid but yes
<Montaro> dormedas: ah so i guess it doesnt matter about the gfx card then heh
<jordan1> dormedas, hehe wish I had $$$ for upgrades...
<JusticeZer1> I honestly don't know where grub is.
<menisk> BlueKnight, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<bruenig> !dvd | noldon
<sauvin> noldon, mplayer plays dvds, but you have to install some codecs.
<varun0> jsestri2: what if you just ctrl+alt+f1, and then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lunis> JusticeZer1, hold on i'll look for a howto type thing
<ubotu> noldon: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<varun0> bruenig: hm. I guess I always figured that was part of the kernel.
<noldon> how can i find out wish codecs im missing
<jsestri2> varun0: all of the virtual terms just show a blinking cursor, no prompt
<dormedas> Montaro: building it meself, intel dual cores, SLI mobo, 250 GB SATA, Nvidia 7600 512 MB ram
<BlueKnight> menisk, what directory do i need to be in to run that? got an error
<menisk> BlueKnight, What was ther error?
<BlueKnight> module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules" ?
<varun0> jsestri2: hm.
<dormedas> Montaro: 2 GB RAM and a sick looking case w/ 500W PSU, its gonna be nice :D
* BlueKnight read menisk mind!
<JusticeZer1> Thank you. It's just being twitchy and incomprehensible.
<menisk> BlueKnight, that is fine, means it wasn't there to remove
<BlueKnight> :O - o... *blush*
<jsestri2> varun0: would the hack of moving /etc/gdm elsewhere work?
<Tixer> Can someone try to help with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505181
<dormedas> who blushes anymore?
<BlueKnight> people with increadibly pale complextions
<Lunis> dormedas, BlueKnight apparently
<BlueKnight> like true nerds/geeks and people who spent all summer inside dying from mono :P
<dormedas> Lunis: apparently
<varun0> jsestri2: haha.........I guess you could rename it. I can't think of any problems with that off the top of my head
<BlueKnight> mono != fun
<menisk> BlueKnight, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<menisk> BlueKnight, lemme know when you've done that
<BlueKnight> done it :D
<jordan1> Anyone know how to change KDE's right-click on the desktop? Or rather, how to add something to the default menu?
<Lunis> JusticeZer1, don't take me word-for-word, but try 'grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdb --no-floppy' assuming your big hdd is hdb
<menisk> BlueKnight, wget http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz
<menisk> BlueKnight, What type of card do you have? Dlink? Belkin?
<BlueKnight> spammmy
<BlueKnight> airlink101 AWLH3026
<JusticeZer1> OK, thank you. I'll try those.
<BlueKnight> I'm dizzy after that...
<xen> back
<xen> in
<xen> the
<xen> game
<menisk> BlueKnight, just gimmi 1 min
<BlueKnight> k
<xen> thanks for earlier
<xen> your expertise really helped
<Lunis> dammit. perhaps slax over usb, mount usb hdd, grub it up, rinse, restart.
<Lunis> wish me luck, i'm goin' in!
<Lunis> DL
<Lunis> ^D:
<xen> I need a graphical wep cracking utility
<jsestri2> varun0: no luck, in recovery mode it gets to "running boot scripts" and in regular mode it hangs at: "mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found."
<xen> is there anything out there?
<varun0> jsestri2: hm
<sauvin> sorry about the multiple joins. couldn't get xchat's colours right.
<p4ch3c0> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<Cat`> uhhhh
* Lunis thinks xen won't get much help here
<D7kx> I am having a problem, I enabled output to my tv, but when I launch new applications, they open on my tv screen, I want them to open on my lcd..
<Megaqwerty> Where is the gpl located in our filesystem?
<xen> I know, I didn't really expect much
<menisk> BlueKnight, go here http://www.airlink101.com/support/index.php?cmd=files&id=65 and download the windows driver to your home directory
<xen> that's alright I've received enough help
<BlueKnight> uno momento
<Lunis> xen, you know wep cracking is against the law in all 50 united states, right?
<xen> pleh...
<menisk> BlueKnight, okay.
<Megaqwerty> xen: unless you're cracking with permission
<Megaqwerty> then it's legal
<Megaqwerty> ;)
<Megaqwerty> (permission from the owner)
<Lunis> xen, well, yes, they're correct
<Megaqwerty> Anywho, does anyone know where the GPL is? /usr/share something?
<varun0> jsestri2: ok let's recap. Everything was working fine, then you upgraded the drivers and X stopped working. so far so good?
<BlueKnight> which version of windows drivers menisk?
<xen> people are lucky I have no motivation
<menisk> 2k/XP
<xen> or I'd have taken over the world 10 years ago
<xen> the world wide web that is
<BlueKnight> wiz ok, got em menisk
<menisk> BlueKnight, still got that terminal open?
<BlueKnight> uup
<menisk> BlueKnight, tar -xzvf ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz
<BlueKnight> menisk you mean home or homeuserdirectory?
<menisk> BlueKnight, just you plain home directory, /home/*your username*
<RoC_MasterMind> Megaqwerty, gpl is everywhere...gnu.org if you want
<BlueKnight> nod
<Megaqwerty> RoC_MasterMind: I know, but I want to find in on our Ubuntu install...
<Megaqwerty> To reference it in a mentioning of the GPL for a script
<menisk> BlueKnight, you done the tar -xzvf ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz
<Megaqwerty> s/mentioning/licencing
<Megaqwerty> /
<greywhind> dormedas|gone: sorry about the absence.
<RoC_MasterMind> /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL
<BlueKnight> not yet, moved folders in terminal and forgot which folder i left the tarball :S
<Megaqwerty> Thanks RoC_MasterMind
<menisk> BlueKnight, P
<menisk> :P*
<menisk> BlueKnight, should we do this over ssh?
<levander> Anybody knows how to install the info doc's for Emacs' CSS mode?
<menisk> BlueKnight, Faster and easier
<BlueKnight> rofl
<menisk> BlueKnight, Should we?
<BlueKnight> so um
<BlueKnight> search found 5 copies of it...
<xen> k, since you don't really like questions. Please tell me about past experiences with shells so that I get an idea what they can be used for.
<BlueKnight> well, just folders
<BlueKnight> no tars
<menisk> BlueKnight, I think we should do this over ssh, faster alot easier, wanna try?
<orbisvicis> is there a movie player that can play multiple synced instances of the same video?
<xen> I've heard of people opening a shell on others computers...or something
<BlueKnight> sure
<xen> that's interesting to me
<levander> xen: they do that with ssh
<xen> oh
<menisk> BlueKnight, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hinogi> any idea why textures are flickering like hell in the linux version of rtcw?
<Lunis> xen, you know, the ops here are wrathful and easy(ish) to anger. their banhammers are large and loud... :x
<BlueKnight> could just redl the tar too btw :S
<xen> :P
<xen> well...
<xen> this is an ubuntu chat
<towlieban> i want to run ubuntu in a vm
<xen> so I'm trying to talk about ubuntu
<BlueKnight> ok all installed menisk
<skollie> !offtopic | xen
<ubotu> xen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<allbert> /dns allbert
<menisk> BlueKnight, SSH is more fun :) and I can show you how to do it a it better.
<menisk> BlueKnight, are you behind a router?
<xen> oh
<BlueKnight> yup
<menisk> BlueKnight, know how to port forward?
<BlueKnight> yup
<menisk> BlueKnight, Forward Port 22 to your computer
<KMoth> You can forward my ports any time you like.
<skollie> menisk & BlueKnight: if you are going to be exchanging connectiveity details, should you not do it in a private channel?
<towlieban> i want to run ubuntu in a VM using parallels. the newest version supposedly supports 3d using directx or opengl. since it says in the parallels home page that it supports GL does that mean that 3d acceleration should work in linux ?
<BlueKnight> one would think?
<menisk> skollie, true
<Ayabara> hey. is there a way to make gnome-terminal display the full path to the current wd in the title?
<xen> I don't feel like getting banned
<KMoth> XEN?
<xen> because I'm one addition to this community you'd miss
<xen> and you'd miss me with a fury
<KMoth> Xen, what are you doing here? :D
<xen> not sure
<xen> just being a community member
<TaJMoX> 57C is hot for a laptop hard disk?
<skollie> xen: do you actually need help or are you here to help others?
<xen> both
<xen> I can only help with basic things though...like build-essential :P
<jombee> I have a lamp server installed.... now what do I do?
<skollie> xen: so ask for the help you need
<jombee> nothing specific, just point me in the right direction
<xen> eh... I don't really need help
<jombee> I think xen is beyond any help we could offer
<xen> thanks
<skollie> xen: any little bit of advice you can offer can help someone else
<TaJMoX> linux apache mysql php ?
<xen> I know
<TaJMoX> what do next?   PORN SITE!
<jombee> tajmox: yes
<dormedas|gone> lol
<jombee> well i have a site, but I'm not really sure what I need to do
<fartoc> Ayabara, if you google for ash prompts in google you can find out how but your prompt is gonna go to two lines quite often when you type in commands
<dormedas> put an image hosting thing on there?
<TaJMoX> i can promote your site if u have affiliate program =] 
<xen> I was just probing to see what others have used shells for
<jombee> TaJ, thanks for the offer, but it's still in development,
<skollie> jombee: why did you set up a LAMP server in the first place?
<fartoc> Ayabara, will the command pwd work for you? print working directory path
<jombee> because I have a site up on a free hosting site, but some of the php doesn't work right
<jombee> I want to test it out on my box then upload it to a better host
<luminerd> Is Ubuntu very well supportive of a Mac Pro?
<ar_> hello
<xen> hello ar_
<towlieban> luminerd, i have it running on a macbook pro
<xen> and welcome to ubuntu chat
<Ayabara> fartoc, pwd works. the reason I want the full path in the title bar is actually that I modified PS1 to make the prompt shorter :-)
<skollie> jombee: have you configured your server yet or is it just installed?
<xen> I'll be you waiter for this evening
<jombee> skollie: clean install
<xen> what would you like?
<jombee> skollie: in a vm
<luminerd> Does anyone know specifically about the Mac Pro? I put Ubuntu on my PC once, and it ran, but I ran into constant issues that no one else seemed to have.
<xen> I'm a waiter server
<skollie> jombee: well, then you have to configure it to do what you want to do
<KMoth> My hosting is PHP4, MySQL, Linux, Apache...
<xen> and right now I'm waiting on  your request
<jombee> skollie: that's why I'm here, I don't want a direct do this, do that. I'd rather a check out this website
<xen> would you like apache or php with that sir?
<fartoc> Ayabara, ahh you want the path to be in your xterm or gnone-term title bar.
<Ayabara> fartoc, yep :-)
<barado> Aye
<fartoc> I donno how but I m sure it can be done :=)
<skollie> jombee: what distro are you running?
<jombee> ubuntu server ed
<jombee> 7.04
<jombee> but I'm not too tied to it
<xen> I love you all so much you don't even understand it
<jombee> as long as it's not fedora, I'm pretty comfortable with any distro
<xen> because this is my community!
<luminerd> None with Ubuntu on Mac Pro tonight then?
<sauvin> I like Fedora a lot, but I'm finding that Ubuntu is a whole [CENSORED]  faster.
<xen> I'm like sitting on an african plain surrounded by flowers of all different colors and insects flying about pollinating while humming little tunes in the ears of passerbyers
<jombee> fedora stopped being fun at core 3
<Newbie_Dude> How do I take a screenshot? >_> I can't find it in the Ubuntu Wiki...
<jombee> I don't know why, but I don't like it
<xen> while playing drums made from the hides of elephants
<skollie> jombee: if your install is complete and functional, you need to set up your pages, databases, php stuff etc
<xen> and stuff
<Caplain> anyone have issues with qmail-pop3d?
<Caplain> im getting auth failures when trying to auth on pop3
<KMoth> WELCOME BACK
<Caplain> netwplit ftw
<skollie> jombee: I actually run a Fedora 4 server. Also have Feisty server installed on the same machine, but not configured yet
<jombee> skollie: so I can just ftp my current setup over to the vm
<xen> as always I'm the only one to provide entertainment
<xen> thank me later
<BlueKnight> !about | xen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueKnight> *snicker*
<jombee> well I just found a new problem to fix
<skollie> jombee: not sure. What is your current setup?
<xen> did you just try and say you're crazy about me blueknight?
<xen> well thank you
<Newbie_Dude> How do I take a screenshot, I can't find it in the Ubuntu Wiki... Trying to send my friend a screenshot of my Ubuntu desktop.
* BlueKnight gives xen a nice trout slap.
<BlueKnight> try printscreen button?
<jombee> kubuntu host qemu ubuntu server  hostip 192.168.1.102 guestip 10.0.2.15
<Tixer> Can someone try to help with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505181
<jombee> Newbie_Dude hit the print screen button
<YANP> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu.  I actually just installed it after my Vista crashed after having it for only 7 days on my new computer and Hewlett Packard did little to nothing to help me.  I have a question though:  How can I make the resolution bigger than 800x600?
<BlueKnight> tixer ask menisk in a few
<Tixer> who's menisk?
<jombee> Yanp: settings menu > preferences > screen resolution
<xen> the only thing I can help people with is surviving the coming ufo onslaught
<KMoth> The simplest of tasks to a Windows-borne user become the most challenging on tasks...
<BlueKnight> click the name
<natsumey_> aku gay
<Tixer> who's menisk?
<YANP> The highest screen resolution is 800x600 I need it to be at least 1024 x whatever.
<xen> meniskus?
<menisk> Tixer, Hmm?
<skollie> Tixer: I would recommend lugging that monitor downstairs  ;) - can't see how you can do what you need to do otherwise
<Tixer> I was told that you could help with this:
<noldon> getting this problem when i trying to run a dvd movie in mplayer
<noldon> mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding
<noldon> Creating link /home/noldon/.kde/socket-noldon.
<noldon> can't create mcop directory
<Tixer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505181
<jombee> YANP: you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file do you have any idea what I'm talking about?
<sauvin> Hrm. Speaking of screen resolution, how do I get ubuntu to show what the current resolution is?
<YANP> No..I just installed Ubuntu like 5 seconds ago.
<bayu> help me in http://bkurniawan.pastebin.com/m3b554867
<YANP> First time using Linux ever...
<YANP> I was told I could get 'abit' but google just shows motherboards for that.
<KMoth> You can still rip to Ogg Vorbis, though, right?
<KMoth> And you have Python?
<skollie> bayu: I have a problem loading your pastebin
<barado> I've been having a hard time making my ntfs drive mountable, its a portable USB device if that makes any difference
<YANP> So..any simple way to make resolution 1024 x whatever?  Is there such a thing called 'abit' that I can download to fix it?
<JusticeZero> Welllll. That didn't work. *running on boot CD*
<BlueKnight> barado, plug it in, wait a few and then check your filesystem/mnt/ and see if its listed in there
<KMoth> ABIT is referring to your mobo's onboard video drivers?
<BlueKnight> if it is, right click and mount it barado
<skollie> YANP: have you tried the System Settings-->Display route?
<KMoth> YANP: I assume if you download the ABIT motherboard video drivers for Linux, they will give you an interface by which you will easily be able to change the resolution... :\
<JusticeZero> I tried grub-install but I have to use the boot disk to get to anything, and then I have no write permissions.
* BlueKnight burns all amd...
<Flannel> JusticeZero: what does booting to your HD result in?
* BlueKnight burns all amd!
<PirateHead> Does anybody know whether Logitech wireless mice are supported by default in Ubuntu 7.04?
<JusticeZero> It just sits there.
<JusticeZero> It doesn't whir or anything.
<jordan1> Pirate: No problem with mine
<bayu> help me in http://pastebin.com/d5dfdca4d
<Flannel> JusticeZero: what does the screen look like?
<YANP> KMoth: I have not a single clue of what I am doing.
<KMoth>  actually run a Fedora 4 server. Also have Feisty server installed on the same machine, but not configured yet
<KMoth> <jombee> skollie: so I can just ftp my current setup
<luminerd> None with Ubuntu on Mac Pro tonight then?
<KMoth> Hahahaha...
<KMoth>  actually run a Fedora 4 server. Also have Feisty server installed on the same machine, but not configured yet
<KMoth> <jombee> skollie: so I can just ftp my current setup
<JusticeZero> Well, normally I get the prompt that says it's trying to boot the CDrom, then a line or two under that the cursor sits there.
<YANP> First time ever using ubuntu/linux in my life.  I only switched to it because vista crashed 7 days after I bought this computer and I have no xp cd.
<Flannel> bayu: what are you trying to do?
<PirateHead> jordan1: did you need to hack anything together to get it to work? What model do you have? Sorry to pick your brain - just worrying about comptibility. :-)
<Flannel> JusticeZero: you're trying to boot to the CD?  or to an installed system?
<barado> OK blueknight I've got that far, now I just want to be able to write to it
<bayu> i'm compile pkg-config
<JusticeZero> If I boot from the CD and tell it to 'boot from first hard driv' I get 'Booting from hard drive:' and a cursor sitting there.
<Flannel> PirateHead: you might need to do some tweaking to get the fancy extra buttons tow ork
<Flannel> JusticeZero: You've already installed Ubuntu?
<jordan1> Just plugged it in and it worked, not sure of model, one of the small grey ones, three button w/ wheel...
<JusticeZero> I want to boot to the Ubuntu install on what is now HDA.
<Flannel> JusticeZero: Ah, you swapped harddrives around?
<JusticeZero> Yeah, been using that drive for days - but it's been freezing cold that whole time, and now that I don't need to wear a coat in my room i'm having shutdowns.
<Flannel> bayu: why are you trying to do that?
<JusticeZero> The power supply is inadequate; 300 watt. I was warned it might not be enough.
<JusticeZero> Yes, it was originally HDD, secondary slave. 2nd master is the cdrom, 1st pri WinXP, 1st slave small Ubuntu boot.
<barado> What do the locks on all my files that just started showing up mean?
<Flannel> JusticeZero: well, the CD thing sounds like a bad burn.  If you swapped HDDs around, you're possibly going to need to reinstall GRUB, from a liveCD
<bayu> i'm running make check
<JusticeZero> I'm running on the CD now.
<Flannel> JusticeZero: Oh.  Sorry, I thought you were having problems booting the CD.  Follow the first link here:
<sauvin> bTW, whoever that was who pasted the link about how to get ubuntu playing a DVD, thank you! Works //nice//
<Flannel> !grub | JusticeZero
<ubotu> JusticeZero: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Billy> !libcrypto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcrypto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JusticeZero> But grub-install claims not to have write permissions on hda.
<bullgard4> Why do there exist in Ubuntu the two directories /dev/evms/ and /dev/mapper with apparently the same content?
<Billy> I am trying to install libcrypto and can not figure it out..   can some one please help me...
<Flannel> bayu: but why?  pkg-config is in the repositories, you shouldn't be building it.
<bayu> how can i building pkg-config
<Sanctusorium> Hello.
<noldon> i have installed all the libdvdcss and libdvdread i can find but i cant make it to work
<JusticeZero> ok, looking. though this is more the reverse 'recovering GRUB after removing hard drives (including Windows). :?
<sauvin> Bayu, as much as possible, I've been avoiding building things. Use existing packages whenever you can; it helps VASTLY in preventing conflicts that can be the very devil to track down.
<Flannel> JusticeZero: you want the "and overwriting the windows bootloader" section(s), not preserving
<sauvin> noldon, did you go into the libdvdread directory and run install-css.sh?
<noldon> no
<noldon> thnks
<noldon> were is that
<Tixer> menisk: any luck?
<bichopro> hola
<sauvin> Aloh
<Sanctusorium> Yuck, netsplits.
<KMoth> Niven sucks as a server and as a human being.
<Newbie_Dude> ok that was spammy, just saw like 20 people quit
<Sanctusorium> Newbie_Dude, its called a netsplit
<Matthai> hi, which HTML editor you recommend instead of NVU?
<Newbie_Dude> I took a screenshot with the "print screen" key, but can't seem to find where the .jpg or whatever was saved to. Any ideas? I can't find any info in the Wikipedia/Guide.
<Flannel> !html | Matthai
<ubotu> Matthai: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<bichopro> Hi, sorry my so bad english
<bichopro> i need help
<Bassetts> Newbie_Dude, the default is to save to desktop
<Tixer> menisk: any luck?
<Flannel> Matthai: also, Kompozer is 'nvu with updates' (since nvu hasn't been developed for a few years), there's a sourceforge page for it, but it's not in the repos yet
<alex20> any flash people here
<bichopro> how can i delete a key of the keyboard of my laptop (is a sticky kay)
<Matthai> yes, I know, that's why I am asking. Thanks, I will try bluefish
<BlueKnight> sorry tixer - hes kinda occupied :)
<menisk> Tixer? the RT61 drivers? Yeah
<bichopro> i ead an read and nothing
<Tixer> what RT61 drivers?
<menisk> Tixer, you need help too?
<dfgas_> is this supported    MSI MBOX K9N6SGM-V
<menisk> Tixer, what are you talking about, I'm confused
<Tixer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505181
<SlickMcRunfast> What channel would i goto to get programming help?
<SlickMcRunfast> for Linux
<sauvin> What kind of programming?
<hamadooo> can someone tell me how to  use john ripper under ubuntu
<SlickMcRunfast> I want to know whats best for gui programming, Qt, GTK+ ...
<Sanctusorium> Depends on the coder really,
<minskmaz> SlickMcRunfast: wxpython
<sauvin> Erm... also means on what you mean by "what" when you say "what's best".
<topshotta> compiz fusion problems
<SlickMcRunfast> I'm a C/C++ programmer
<topshotta> anyone can help?
<hamadooo> no one can help !
<topshotta> that is no good
<Madsy> SlickMcRunfast: What language is "C/C++" ?
<SlickMcRunfast> I want to find one that works on Linux(Gnome/KDE) and Mac
<nol13> hey, anyone have a good intro scripting tutorial?
<SlickMcRunfast> either or
<sauvin> Good grief, I've seen more IDEs for GTK/Qt/whatever for C/C++ under Linux than you can shake a stick at. google around!
<Sanctusorium> C++ is probably the most portable language I know
<KMoth> WELCOME BACK
<Sanctusorium> Argh netsplits are so annoying
<orbisvicis> universal
<KMoth> ur a portable language sanc
<nol13> me? thanks KMoth
<luminerd> None with Ubuntu on Mac Pro tonight then?
<sauvin> c++ isn't all that damn portable :\
<Madsy> Writing "C/C++" is wrong. C++ and C are very different in a lot of aspects.
<minskmaz> I have a minor problems with SSL certs hoping someone can help - I have two certs that conflict with one another, depending on which is declared first. Both work fine on their own... nobody is answering at apache tonight  - help! :-)
<SlickMcRunfast> sorry Madsy
<KMoth> Pickeh, pickeh.
<JusticeZero> Wow, they closed that helpful tip. =( The installer won't let me continue to where I need to be unless it lets me format /.
<SlickMcRunfast> C and C++
<topshotta> anybody know about beryl/compiz fusion?
<SlickMcRunfast> so back to the APIs?
<Flannel> SlickMcRunfast: anjuita, eclipse, there are a few others too, I believe
<nol13> where do babies come from?
<sauvin> topshotta, when I see people asking that question, I often see them being answered with "go to #ubuntu-effects", I think is the channel.
<Sanctusorium> Like I sauvin, that I know...  I barely know C++ and I have a small grasp on java/
<Madsy> C++ is portable across architectures, but code output can behave differently from compiler to compiler.
<preaction> minskmaz, maybe because you're only supposed to have one SSL cert per virtual host? you're also supposed to only have one ssl cert per IP address
<Flannel> JusticeZero: What?  Of course you need to.  Why are you running the installer?
<Sanctusorium> In otherwords
<noldon> now i have run install-css.sh but it still dosnt work
<Sanctusorium> I should shut up
<Sanctusorium> I don't know what I am talking about XD
<minskmaz> preaction: very good stuff to know
<KMoth> I can code in ((Visual (BASIC))(.NET)).
<KMoth> Is that wrong?
<Madsy> My stuff compiles on Armv4, MIPS, x86 Elf and X86 PE :-)
<noldon> libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1539
<hamadooo> noldon could you help me plz
<JusticeZero> Because GRUB is on the Windows hard drive that I am removing because my power supply cannot handle the strain.
<SlickMcRunfast> Should I just program just for X11 then?
<noldon> get that error
<minskmaz> thanks preaction - good night all - ubuntu rocks!
<noldon> hamadooo with what
<Flannel> JusticeZero: Right, but you don't need to run the installer to reinstall GRUB
<preaction> minskmaz, somethink, 9 minutes is not long to wait before leaving the appropriate place to ask these questions. and that is no excuse for asking in the inappropriate place
<dissection> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dissection> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hamadooo> noldon with john ripper
<JusticeZero> Well, i'm looking at the ubuntu help file I was directed to and that is what it advises. Reinstall, don't format, just tell it to install grub - but it won't let me go on to install grub
<noldon> john ripper?
<hamadooo> yes
<minskmaz> no excuses preaction
<Flannel> JusticeZero: that's the for alternate/install CD, not the live/Desktop CD
<JusticeZero> OK.
<ounsa> hi
<luminerd> Why no one answers me -_-
<xtknight> luminerd,  because we didn't scroll up an unknown number of pages to find your question
<xtknight> ask!
<nol13> luminerd, perhaps you ssek the wrong question
<noldon> hamadooo no i cant
<Flannel> luminerd: Obviously no one answers because no one who's active has a Mac Pro, unless you want 1000 people telling you 'no'
<nol13> noldon, dont play stupid i know your secret
<hamadooo> why
<dissection> Do I have to always unmount a CDROM before opening the tray? Is there a problem if just eject it physically?
<luminerd> lol good point
<xtknight> dissection, it can't cause any physical damage
<luminerd> Yes but it makes me very sad. :(
<dissection> xtknight: No i mean to the OS
<noldon> fuck u
<xtknight> dissection, just confuses automount that's about it.
<Flannel> !language | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> dissection, but sometimes if you eject it, the system receives the signal and unmounts anyway
<nol13> noldon, dont hate, and that was most rude i must say
<bullgard4> English help wanted: The Gnome main menu has a Menu item 'System' with 2 subitems. One of them is 'Preferences' What is the name of the other item?
<xtknight> dissection, but no, no corrupted data or any other consequences.  just confuses the drive/drivers
<dissection> xtknight: Okay.. cause when I pressed the eject button, a small KDE tray window showed up. I thought that was odd cause I'm using GNOME.
<xtknight> bullgard4, Administration
<Sanctusorium> How can I change the theme of my panel bar?
<bullgard4> xtknight: Thank you very much.
<xtknight> dissection, kde tray?  maybe from k3b or something?
<dissection> xtknight: yeah something like that
<JusticeZero> I'm getting permission denied trying to mount this. :p
<sauvin> heh. firefox crashes when I try to get the latest flash plugin.
<noldon> why cant i play dvd
<xtknight> !dvd | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kraut> moin
<sauvin> !@#$@
<JasonN> sauvin I had the firefox crash problem earlier today are you running your monitor on 16bit colours?
<sauvin> I don't know.
<noldon> ive already done all that
<noldon> it still dosnt run
<sauvin> How do I find out?
<Newbie_Dude> Bassetts: ok, on the desktop, thanks. i was having trouble because I was trying to take a screenshot with the application menu open, so it didnt give me a "save to" dialog box
<nol13> noldon, you must choose that path of light
<JasonN> sauvin: this link talks about it https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1817
<SoulPropagation> how can I dump something to a pastebin from a terminal, i.e. cat somefile.log | pastebin
<noldon> i installed all the codecs installed libdvdread and run install-css.sh
<noldon> but it dosnt work
<xtknight> SoulPropagation, you can't directly from the terminal.  you have to copy and paste
<xtknight> noldon, what error do you get?  what happens (or doesn't happen) when you try and play a DVD?
<xtknight> unexpected behavior vs expected behavior.. .
<SoulPropagation> xtknight: I'm entirely sure it's possible, as I've done it before. Besides, I have no way to copy/paste, my graphics don't work.
<xtknight> SoulPropagation, send text to a online pastebin site from the terminal?
<nol13> noldon, free your mind
<SoulPropagation> xtknight: yes.
<xtknight> SoulPropagation, probably is but ive never heard of it, sorry
<noldon> the player crashes and when i run it in console i get this error libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1539
<DisabledDuck> r
<SoulPropagation> like a shellscript that does http://pastebin.ca/do_pastebin_stuff.php?stuff=$stdout
<xen> I'm having problems putting my wifi card in monitor mode
<noldon> and also this mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding
<noldon> Creating link /home/noldon/.kde/socket-noldon.
<xen> it says not supported
<sauvin> Can anybody point me to enabling hardware acceleration for an ATI Radeon 200m under Feisty?
<xtknight> SoulPropagation, http://floyd-n-milan.blogspot.com/2006/11/bash-script-to-post-on-pastebins.html
<The> does anyone know a good DVD burning app for video's?
* SoulPropagation hugs xtknight
<nol13> noldon, SPQR!
<noldon> soon i give up and reboot to windows
* xtknight :P
<noldon> then i can at least watch this movie
<rorro> hi
<xtknight> noldon, i dont know.  rebooting made dvds work for me once.  other than that, google , ubuntuforums and that's all i can suggest
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nol13> noldon, but they'll KNOW that your watching it, do you feel lucky?
<noldon> i been googleing for 10 hours now
<noldon> nol13 plz shut up
<SoulPropagation> xtknight: http://sh.nu/p/
<nol13> noldon, there is no reason to harrasss me
<kagemaro> !attitude | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> SoulPropagation, ahh figures some good soul has made an easy way to do it.  good to know
<JusticeZero> ok, I followed the instructions, but it shows three hard drives.
<noldon> whatever
<nol13> noldon, is your graphics card running?
<SoulPropagation> how do I tell ubotu a definition
<xtknight> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Gnome main menu System > Administration has 17 submenu items. One of them starts with 'System'. Is it 'System check', 'System surveillance' or what?
<xtknight> bullgard4, there is System Log and System Monitor
<SoulPropagation> /m ubotu paste
<YANP> Question:  How do I find out how much disk space I have left on my computer through Ubuntu Linux?
<bulmer> df -h
<xtknight> YANP, type "df -h" in the terminal
<JusticeZero> I show system log, then system monitor on my cd install
<xtknight> YANP, for more detailed analyses, use Baobab the disk usage analyzer
<xtknight> bullgard4, System Monitor shows running processes, executables and memory usage.  System Log shows kernel debug messages and errors.
<YANP> ok thanks =] 
<bullgard4> xtknight: Does System Log have four tabs?
<xtknight> bullgard4, no that is System Monitor
<bullgard4> xtknight: Thank you very much.
<xtknight> system log->few panes.  system monitor->four tabs
<SoulPropagation> There, updated to have the sh.nu/p thing in there =D
<bliss> My ISP does not provide a static IP where can I get one or should i get a dynamic DNS?
<YANP> Where is Baoba the disk usage analyzer?
<xtknight> YANP, applications->accessories->disk usage analyzer
<JusticeZero> hrm. ok, let's see if this goes.
<bliss> I want to set up potfix MTA thats why i need a static IP
<YANP> Oh ok thanks =] 
<MajorPayne> bliss: Your ISP most likely blocks port 25.
<xtknight> bliss, some isps offer static ips for higher prices.  otherwise, use dynamic dns probably available on your router or just use it as-is on the web
<SoulPropagation> Now then, onto my problem! I just installed the nVidia drivers, and now I have a blank screen instead of a GUI. I can get to the Alt+F1 et al terminals just fine.
<xtknight> SoulPropagation, you only have one monitor, right?
<LinuxProbie> Hey, my wireless card randomly stopped working. it doesn't even show in the configuration manager. can someone lend a hand?
<MajorPayne> bliss: If you use dynamic DNS you most likely will not get reverse DNS from your ISP.  You will have a very difficult time setting up postfix.
<BlueKnight> man, a lot of wireless probs tonight :S
<xubuntunoob> hello.  is there anyone who could help me install xubuntu from a live cd on my old dell laptop?
<BlueKnight> xubuntun00b the auto installer doesn't work?
<MajorPayne> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hagabaka> hello, i noticed that middle click pasting doesn't work with the basic vim, but does work with vim-ruby, python, etc. but middle click is hardly related to ruby/python scripting...
<Almighty_Henaro> Guys I'm in need of serious help
<LinuxProbie> Is there a simple way to reenable it?
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I undo this->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-0e4ffce2a76cdb03b8dbd57642f13fac385afef0
<Frogzoo> !enter | Almighty_Henaro
<ubotu> Almighty_Henaro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xubuntunoob> uuuuhhhhh, dunno. got xubuntu in the cd drive, don't know where to go from there
<Almighty_Henaro> Uhmmm
<Almighty_Henaro> Kay
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: Did you try booting from the CD?
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I undo xgl
<LinuxProbie> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Almighty_Henaro> Using this ->
<Almighty_Henaro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-0e4ffce2a76cdb03b8dbd57642f13fac385afef0
<SoulPropagation> xtknight: I only have one monitor hooked up to the system, and that's the screen on the other side of the hinge as the rest of the computer :P
* sauvin is attempting to enable hardware acceleration on his Radeon
<Scout> Almighty_Henaro: What was wrong with xgl? I am considering getting it.
<Frogzoo> ./ignore Almighty_Henaro
<xubuntunoob> can't do that, bios won't let me; can i use another method?
<xtknight> Almighty_Henaro, try "sudo dpkg-configure -phigh gdm"
<Almighty_Henaro> Scout, Ibroke it and I need to get rid of it and try again
<KMoth> BAD MEANING
<KMoth> BAD MEANING
<KMoth> DONT STOP
<xtknight> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh gdm"
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay I will
<Master_Medic> hey
<nomin> xubuntunoob: try #xubuntu as well
<Master_Medic> is there a version of ubuntu with the 2.6.22 kernel?
<xtknight> !gutsy | Master_Medic s
<ubotu> Master_Medic s: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Almighty_Henaro> Said " dpkg-configure: command not found"
<xtknight> Almighty_Henaro, sorry revised cmd:
<hamadooo> hi
<xtknight> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh gdm"
<Master_Medic> thanks :] 
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xubuntunoob> i did... nobody talking over there right now, still have the channel open
<nomin> xubuntunoob: you need to tell bios to let you boot from a cd.  Some people diable it for security purposes.
<Master_Medic> can we download gutsy now?
<hamadooo> need hellp with john ripper
<LinuxProbie> The wireless light on mine isn't even on...can someone help?
<xtknight> Master_Medic, it is in alpha, Tribe 3 currently
<xubuntunoob> MajorPayne: ok, i try...
<xtknight> Linux_Junkie, type "sudo lshw -class network" and post to pastebin please
<Scout> What is the difference between xgl, aiglx, beryl, and compiz?
<hamadooo> how to add a passwd file in john ripper ???????
<BlueKnight> gibbon out already?
<xtknight> not yet
<nomin> xubuntunoob: sometimes you have to be patient in these chatrooms.  Sometimes there is a lot of chat going on and sometimes there is no activity for a while.  There are better times throughout a day to get help from more people.
<YANP> I need help setting up WINE.
<xtknight> !wine  | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<linkstack> Hey , is rpm in Ubuntu Hiweed linux 1.0?
<xubuntunoob> nomin: i know, been trying to get this done for five hours, one prob after another
<xtknight> LinuxProbie,  , type "sudo lshw -class network" and post to pastebin please
<xubuntunoob> MajorPayne: it looks like that page you sent me to requires that the machine be connected to internet, and that one isn't
<LinuxProbie> pastebin?
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay that I think that made it worst
<sauvin> !@#$@#% Can ubuntu install an rpm?
<xtknight> !pastebin | LinuxProbie
<ubotu> LinuxProbie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> !rpm | sauvin
<ubotu> sauvin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Scout> Can anyone query me the difference between xgl, aiglx, beryl, and compiz?
<Almighty_Henaro> My screen blacked out then white lines apeared
<sauvin> So the only alternative would be to use a .tar.gz.
<Almighty_Henaro> And now I'm back to square one
<xtknight> Scout, XGL is a X server based on OpenGL.  AIGLX is another X server based on OpenGL (that works differently).  Beryl is a compositing manager that runs on a GL X server.  compiz is another, the first, compositing manager
<nomin> xubuntunoob: did you try this one?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<xtknight> sauvin, yes
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: He can't boot from the CD.
<Almighty_Henaro> Can anyone help me get rid of xgl?
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: All you need is a floppy drive.
<Scout> xtknight: Thanks.
<Master_Medic> does ubuntu support my wireless card? it is the intel 4965ABGN
<LinuxProbie> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30516/
<Master_Medic> *AGN
<MajorPayne> !wifi | Master_Medic
<ubotu> Master_Medic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueKnight> nice majorpayne
<xtknight> Master_Medic, yes at least a little
<nomin> xubuntunoob: hmm...I just noticed that howto is for older versions.
<xtknight> Master_Medic, i think unofficial support, official should be coming  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=4965AGN+linux&btnG=Search
<nomin> xubuntunoob: did you tell bios to let you boot from a cd yet?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, the wireless used to work?
<MajorPayne> nomin: His bios doesn't support it.  That's why I gave him a link to the wiki article telling how to do it without booting from the CD.
<nomin> ok
<potlot> I've got a chunk of wav file that I'm gonna lame ... can lame cut it at once?
<potlot> what is the lame command?
<JusticeZero> OK, I got Grub to come up, but it still thinks it has 3 hard drives, none of which correlate to the one it has.
<potlot> like from 0:00 to 4:21
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, Yus, I think you're actually the one that got it working for me ages ago. I was trying to connect to a different wireless network, and finally gave up. When I got home it simply wasn't there anymore.
<potlot> or I need to use another tool?
<xubuntunoob> MajorPayne: i don't get it, that whole cds not goint to fit on a floppy?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, lol well that's enlightening
<KMoth> How do you read pastes?
<magic_ninja> is there an emulator tool for the cmd.exe prompt of winxp?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, hmm well did you try going thru instructions again?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: The cd doesn't go on the floppy.
<xtknight> magic_ninja, uh dosbox?
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, everything is there.
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: The wiki article tells you how to do it.  You boot from the floppy that then loads the cd.
<xtknight> maybe "wine cmd.exe"?
<magic_ninja> xtknight: dosbox won't run a win32 application
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, it's not picking the card up.  the driver isn't loaded im not sure
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, ndiswrapper says the driver is loaded...
<JusticeZero> magicninja - I think I saw one somewhere on the add/remove programs list..?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, were you the one with the problem where ndisloader was loaded twice and it didnt work becaues of that?
<magic_ninja> Justice: i'll take a look lol, but i never use synaptic
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, I don't believe so.
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, type "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper" twice.  then type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<xubuntunoob> but i can't boot from anything but the harddrive
<xubuntunoob> the bios is froze up
<JusticeZero> I'm not sure, I just remember flipping past one or two somewhere.
<NemesisD> ok why is it that when im root and i try to run network-admin i get "you are not allowed to access the system configuration"?
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, nothing showed after that
<xubuntunoob> can't even move about the bios page except to escape it
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, is "sudo lshw -class network" any different this time?
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: Most bios are set up to boot from the floppy if there is one inserted.  I don't know why you can't change your bios settings.
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, the wireless card doesn't say unclaimed anymore, hang on a sec...
<xubuntunoob> MajorPayne: i don't know either, but it's froze up ... :(
<BlueKnight> xubuntunoob you try just pegging del/f2/f12 is it?
<BlueKnight> on bootup?
<BlueKnight> er - its freezing going into bios?
<LinuxProbie> anf if I click on the network configuration thing in the upper right, it's totally different and my wireless networks show now???
<LinuxProbie> now I;m confused. I;m gonna see if it works, brb.
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, i have my ways
<xtknight> ;)
<bullgard4> Using the 'Create_Launcher' dialog I created a panel applet. It works all right. What is the filename of this Launcher?
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, were you the one that ssh'd in and futzed with it for over an hour?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, um nope
<xubuntunoob> i can enter setup with f2, but when the bios comes up i caqn't navigate the page with the arrows as it says to, the only button that works is escape, and then it goes on to boot windows, the antichrist version
<xtknight> i'd probably be that crazy one day thohg
<metaxyy__fw> What's a version of pwd which takes a relative path and spits out its full path?
<metaxyy__fw> There's got to be a command for that.
<LinuxProbie> k, well brb. testing
<magic_ninja> man this is difficult lol, this is a simple command promp win32 app made to run on winxp, but because windows uses \ instead of / its not locating the files I need it too
<LinuxProbie> well..
<LinuxProbie> ok.
<LinuxProbie> It worked, i just wish I could understand the why of it...
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, you probably have "ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules twice or something.  or maybe not the correct parameters, i dont konw..
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, All's well now. works better than it did before in the first place.
<jonone> metaxyy__fw, pwd -P
<xtknight> metaxyy__fw, um how about `pwd`/rel/path
<xtknight> metaxyy__fw, just do "echo `pwd`/relpath"  but what's the purpose anyways? ;)
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, how do I check that?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, gksu gedit /etc/modules
<dissection> I just resumed after hibernation, and the icon on mytaskbar shows that I'm not connected. Does Ubuntu's hibernation have lot of issues?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, i dont realy have any idea what the problem is either.  we just reloaded the driver and got lucky
<xtknight> dissection, ya it does
<Master_Medic> xtknight, what about gutsy
<metaxyy__fw> xtnight: I can't get find to give me absolute paths, and I'm piping it into a script where I don't want to worry about managing relative paths
<xtknight> as does windows's actually
<BlueKnight> wronggggg button there
<metaxyy__fw> xtnight: So I want to file them through a version of pwd that takes arguments first
<Master_Medic> xtknight, does that have support for the intel 4965AGN?
<xtknight> metaxyy__fw, well "`pwd`/rel/path" gives you an absolute
<metaxyy__fw> My other question was gonna be, is there an argument to find that'll make it print absolute paths
<xtknight> Master_Medic, im not sure, actually
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, contents of modules: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30520/
<xtknight> metaxyy__fw, probabably, look in the manual "man find"
<Master_Medic> xtknight, i think that 2.6.22 supports it?
<metaxyy__fw> xtknight: I have been.
<Master_Medic> xtknight, so u dont have to recompile the kernel and all
<jungoh> hey i'm having some issues my x server won't start it just says "x server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly". It was working fine until I just restarted.
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, ndiswrapper isn't even in there...is that a good thing?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, um no idea
<YANP> Can someone help me install Guild Wars on ubuntu?
<xubuntunoob> any other suggestions for getting x rolling on an offline machine running win 98 currently?
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, actually it should be, probably
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, otherwise i doubt it's loading anyways
<xtknight> Master_Medic, not sure..  what module does it use
<LinuxProbie> xtknight, so when I reboot it'll break again?
<Master_Medic> xtknight, mac-8 or something
<Master_Medic> xtknight, iwl something..
<Master_Medic> xtknight, mac80211, iwlwifi
<xtknight> LinuxProbie, no you should have better luck, if it's in /etc/modules
<JasonN> I am having monitor display issues, when I set my screen to anything other then 1280x1024 on my external monitor, it displays it draws it too big for the screen. For that resolution it just streaches it since its a wide screen monitor.
<YANP> Can someone help me install Guild Wars?
<metaxyy__fw> I just realized the code that makes my script care about absolute v. relative dirs is redundant anyway, but thanks xtnkight for the suggestion.
<dissection> xtknight: Hopefully everything works much better in the next version :)
<JasonN> 1680 x 1050 is the native
<xtknight> Master_Medic, MAC_80211=m for 2.6.22/gutsy tribe32
<xtknight> tribe3*
<xtknight> Master_Medic, i dont think iwlwifi is i nthere
<jungoh> hey i'm having some issues my x server won't start it just says "x server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly". It was working fine until I just restarted. Before I restarted I compiled TLS to work with TCL/TK8.5, I don't know if that'd have anything to do with it but i assume not.
<Master_Medic> xtknight, ah, i think having mac80211 is enough
<xtknight> Master_Medic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3040925
<xtknight> Master_Medic, not much luck i guess
<JasonN> jungoh have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<YANP> Can someone help me install Guild Wars on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<LinuxProbie> YANP, all I can say is that you're gonna need wine.
<xtknight> alcohol has assisted me in installing games many times before
<KMoth> I don't want WINE...
<KMoth> I want something else...
<Master_Medic> xtknight, i think the gutsy kernel supports it, you just need to install the iwlwifi firmware yourself
<KMoth> Something more fruitful...
<KMoth> Something...
<KMoth> Better...
<KMoth> Something...
<KMoth> Out there...
<Flannel> !enter | KMoth
<ubotu> KMoth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frogzoo> !enter | KMoth
<xtknight> KMoth, i hear spam is good
<|_ocke> erm..
<Master_Medic> xtknight, i will try it out :] 
<dhamma> i'm testing an ssh login from/to the same host, and am getting 'connect to host (hostname) port 22: connection refused'  ...what am i doing wrong?
<JusticeZero> *returns from diggingthrough instructions* bah I say. bah! How do I tell Grub that it doesn't know what hard drives it has, figure it out again?
<xtknight> Master_Medic, ya it supports it, but you have to get the patch from Intel
<xtknight> Master_Medic, they dont haev IWLWIFI in the official kernel tree yet.  blame Linus!
<YANP> I have wine..but when I type in wine setup.exe is doesnt do anything
<KMoth> !fish | Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Master_Medic> xtknight, :/
<Flannel> dhamma: Is the host running sshd?  Do you have port forwarding?
<nomin> xtknight: I've messed up my compter before when alcohol was involved ;)
<KI4IKL> When I open Presentation (Open office) and I make a slide show, I do view slide show, and it freezes
<Frogzoo> YANP: which app?
<amaina> hello
<MajorPayne> !hi | amaina
<ubotu> amaina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jungoh> I checked /var/log/Xorg log everything's normal in there
<amaina> need help about file sharing of ubunto
<amaina> plesase.......
<MajorPayne> amaina: What kind of file sharing?
<wlanfly> samba?
<amaina> help
<JasonN> jungoh so what happens when you type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<JusticeZero> they are trying, but need more information, amainha.
<MajorPayne> amaina: What kind of file sharing.  What do you want to do?
<xubuntunoob> so, won't xubuntu somehow just install from a cd?  or save to harddrive first?  i is lost.
<SoulPropagation> I just installed the nVidia drivers, and now I have a blank screen instead of a GUI. I can get to the Alt+F1 et al terminals just fine.
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: Did you try booting from the floppy?
<nomin> xubuntunoob: I think some older computers have a problem booting from the regular live cd because they have too little memory.  I think that's why some people use the alternate install cd, it has less on it and takes up less resources.
<xubuntunoob> majorpayne: no, i don't know how
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: Did you read that wiki article that I gave you the link for?
<xubuntunoob> nomin: no, i don't have a burner, a friend burned the xubuntu for me
<YANP> I have found this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7530 but what do I do now?  Can someone please help me?  I have no clue what I am doing.  First day ever on Linux.
<amaina> how do i set my files without the server
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: what have you tried?
<xubuntunoob> MajorPayne: i couldn't understand that page or the one nomin referred me to, i am complete noob
<amaina> i mean how do i share
<MajorPayne> amaina: What do you mean "set my files"?
<Shaunie> hey boys/gurls
<LinuxProbie> One last question: how do I change the password on the "default keywring"?
<MajorPayne> amaina: What do you mean without the server?  You talking about samba?
<Shaunie> does anyone know a nice prog that i can use for irc. im using ubuntu PC
<gordonjcp> Shaunie: xchat
<Shaunie> thanks
<SoulPropagation> Shaunie: pidgin,, xchat
<gordonjcp> Shaunie: or, if you're feeling a bit more adventurous, irssi and screen
<jungoh> JasonN: Does the exact same thing as when i started up, screen flashes on and off a few times, then a blue error screen saying X won't start comes up. If I CTRL+F7 there's just a flashing prompt "_"
<gordonjcp> Shaunie: which is the *proper* way to do it ;-)
<jungoh> JasonN: Alt-F7*
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: what problems are you having?
<MajorPayne> Shaunie: irssi/screen is very nice, but X-Chat may be your best option if you want a GUI app.
<KMoth> You could use my butt, that's a program.
<Shaunie> first time user with ubuntu
<Shaunie> so i'll take ya word for it
<gordonjcp> Shaunie: yeah, irssi and screen is probably more for once you get a bit more used to it, and you've got a computer that you leave on all the time
<YANP> I have found this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7530 but what do I do now?  Can someone please help me?  I have no clue what I am doing.  First day ever on Linux.
<gordonjcp> Shaunie: at this stage, xchat will do nicely
<Shaunie> does anyone know where can i download irssi/screen from?
<KI4IKL> Shaunie, if you want fancy, use xchat
<Shaunie> lol
<KMoth> Is there a WINE for Windows?
<Shaunie> fine
<Shaunie> :)
<MajorPayne> Shaunie: Try x-chat.
<amaina> yeah i mean my os is ubunto and my  another pc is also a ubunto
<KI4IKL> I prefer xchat actually
<Shaunie> ok
<SoulPropagation> KMoth: I can run my windows apps in windows just fine
<KI4IKL> Shaunie, sudo apt-get install xchat
<amaina> how do i share my file to another computer what do i set
<MajorPayne> !samba | amaina
<ubotu> amaina: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<amaina> take note that my OS is all UBUNTO no WINDOWS
<xubuntunoob> gordonjcp: my mind is so fried now i can't really tell you all the things i tried over the last five hours.  i first couldn't get the cdrom to work at all, then now i put one in from another machine, so i thought that there was some way to install from the cd without booting live, which i can't do, or having a connection, which i caqn't do because this machine i'm on is on ethernet, and the...
<xubuntunoob> ...other machine doesn't have ethernet
<MajorPayne> !nfs | amaina
<ubotu> amaina: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MajorPayne> amaina: Or you can use scp.
<amaina> k samba is ok
<JusticeZero> okay, so you are trying to transfer files between two Ubuntu systems, correct?
<amaina> yes
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: are you sure the CD works correctly?
<xtknight> !nsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !nfs
<amaina> ? scp
<gordonjcp> amaina: Secure CoPy
<MajorPayne> amaina: Samba is for sharing with Windows computers.
<amaina> oh ic
<gutsytrials> Hey, where is the gutsy chat?
<gordonjcp> amaina: you'd need to have ssh running on one of the machines, which might be what you want anyway
<gutsytrials> chan?
<gutsytrials> :)
<amaina> how about ubunto to ubunto?
<gordonjcp> gutsytrials: #ubuntu+1
<SoulPropagation> #ubuntu+1 gutsytrials
<gutsytrials> thnx.
<jungoh> is there a decent irc client i can run while i'm trying to fix X?
<cupps> I just installed World of Warcraft in wine, alongside BC, and it will open fine and plays the starting movie, but then exits before going to the login screen. Any ideas?
<MajorPayne> amaina: scp is the easiest to set up.  Just install sshd on both computers.  Then you just type scp file user@ip:
<xubuntunoob> gordonjcp: yes, it is def recognizing the cdrom now because in the control panel it displays 'xubuntu' in the e drive
<amaina> ssh? where did i get that
<JasonN> jungoh: It sounds like its not finding the correct resolution for your monitor, have you ever read the xorg.conf file before?
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: ok, so you can see files on the CD, yeah?
<Frogzoo> jungoh: irssi is text based
<MajorPayne> jungoh: irssi
<amaina> im new in ubunto what shall i do
<MajorPayne> amaina: sudo aptitude install sshd
<sauvin> so is epic, and so is BitchX, iirc.
<Frogzoo> jungoh: run it on one of the ctrl alt f1-f6 ttys
<gordonjcp> jungoh: irssi + screen ftw
<jungoh> Frogzoo: that's what I'm doing right now but I'm using ircii it kind of sucks
<nomin> xubuntunoob: try the link MajorPayne gave you.  You will need to use windows to download the data for a floppy disk, then you will put that data onto a floppy disk.  Next, you will restart your computer with the floppy disk AND the ubuntu cd in the drives.  The computer will boot from the floppy automatically and you will be given some options.  One of those options will be to boot from the ubuntu cd.
<jungoh> JasonN: :/ nope
<Frogzoo> !appdb | cupps
<ubotu> cupps: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<MajorPayne> !aptitude | amaina
<ubotu> amaina: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: what happens when you try to boot from the CD?
<MajorPayne> amaina: You can get most things you need for Ubuntu with aptitude, or what ever package manager you like.
<jungoh> JasonN: BRB
<gutsytrials> Anyone here wanna walk me through fixing grub?  I'm getting Error 22
<gutsytrials> I'm only asking here, because it may not be gutsy related.
<xubuntunoob> gordonjcp: ummmm, ya, i can see files on the menu... but that old dell has one port that shares a cdrom OR a sloppy disk, one or the other, but not both at once
<xubuntunoob> floppy
<JusticeZero> heh. I'm trying to fix my own grub. :p
<gutsytrials> I probably screwed up grub somehow. :)
<amaina> is that easy 4 me to understand that
<gutsytrials> Damn it grub!
<jungoh> Frogzoo: Thanks at least I can scroll with this :D
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: ah, is it a laptop?
<MajorPayne> amaina: If you are going to be using Ubuntu is is good to know.
<JasonN> jungoh: It sounds like you may be best running the auto config again, so make a back up of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then run the sudo line recommended in the first paragraph of that file.
<JusticeZero> I'm not sure what error 22 is. For me, I swapped my hard drives around and took out the dead weight ones, and it confused Grub.
<MajorPayne> amaina: Instead of asking, "Where do I get that?" all the time you can just try "sudo aptitude install appName" first.
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: what happens when you try booting the Xubuntu CD?
<amaina> how do i install?
<MajorPayne> amaina: Install what?
<amaina> k ? again
<tsocks> hello everybody ...
<xubuntunoob> gordonjcp: the bios is froze up, so i cannot boot live from the cd
<KI4IKL> amaina, open a terminal and type sudo synaptic :) find yoru package in there, mark it for install, then hit install...easiest for newer users.
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: hrm, that's a problem - you can't set it to boot from CD at all?
<SlickMcRunfast> flash it
<SlickMcRunfast> it could just be a dead disk
<SlickMcRunfast> about 5000 things could be wrong
<SlickMcRunfast> ahhhhhhhh
<tsocks> when  I insert the CD of Ubuntu Feisty 7.04... it doesn't load correctly... ;-(
<YANP> I have found this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7530 but what do I do now?  Can someone please help me?  I have no clue what I am doing.  First day ever on Linux.
<YANP> All I want to do is play Guild Wars
<SoulPropagation> I just installed the nVidia drivers, and now I have a blank screen instead of a GUI. I can get to the Alt+F1 et al terminals just fine. What should I do to get my graphics back
<MajorPayne> YANP: People in #wine may be able to help you.
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: what you *could* do is take the drive out, put it in another PC, and install Xubuntu on it there
<gordonjcp> xubuntunoob: you might need an adaptor to go from laptop drive to "normal" drive
<xubuntunoob> oh, god, way over my head
<UbuntuGuruz0r> hi all
<NemesisD> upon logging in im now getting "Internal error. failed to initialize HAL!", what gives
<MajorPayne> xubuntunoob: Fixing your BIOS isn't really something this channel can do for you.
<YANP> Those people are not talking.. =\
<jungoh> JasonN: Okay that seemed to go fine, i tried restarting GDM after but it's doing the same crap
<thedonvaughn> YANP, you installed wine and guild wars?  There are many docs on line.  Google is your friend
<gutsytrials> I've grown quite accustomed to Ubuntu now, so I don't want to do a fixmbr in windows, as that will not allow me to boot Ubuntu.
<UbuntuGuruz0r> i am a Linux genius
<KMoth> no
* UbuntuGuruz0r is godz0rl33t
<KMoth> no ur not
<UbuntuGuruz0r> Yes i am.
<UbuntuGuruz0r> Im a hacker too
<UbuntuGuruz0r> I have sub7
<tsocks> when  I insert the CD of Ubuntu Feisty 7.04... it has a problem booting ... ;( I think it's not compatible with my CD-ROM ...
<KMoth> no i am
<YANP> I installed wine..and when I right click setup.exe all it says is 'open'
<YANP> I even went to cd /media/cdrom in terminal and wine setup.exe
<JasonN> jungoh: whats your setup, monitor / graphics card / (laptop/desktop)
<YANP> and it gives me a bunch of stuff I have no clue on what it is doing
<gutsytrials> UbuntuGuru0r: Prove it.  I need grub help!
<astro76> YANP, yes you have to run it in a terminal like that, but first you need to run winecfg
<xubuntunoob> oh, well... started this with burning the cd at my friends house at about 9pm.  it's 4am now, guess it's time to give up.  wc fields said, if at first you don't succeed, try, try, again.  then quit.  no sense making a damn fool of yourself... lol
<dcordes> !grub | gutsytrials
<ubotu> gutsytrials: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cupps> Anyone know why World of Warcraft would play the opening movie perfectly, but then close before going to the login screen in Wine?
<gutsytrials> thanks.
<YANP> I already cfg cd rom...not sure what else to do..someone helped me do that..I am stupid...
<jungoh> JasonN: Graphics Card: GeForce 6600, desktop, some piece of crap gateway monitor (FPD1530)
<astro76> YANP, cfg cd rom? you have to run winecfg in a terminal
<thedonvaughn> YANP, if you're stupid what are you doing running linux?  Better get used to reading :)
<xoRock> need help, does anyone know how to install app with wine-doors that is not listed in its list?
<gutsytrials> OK, there is helpful info there, but how do I know which directory grub should be in?
<tsocks> when  I insert the CD of Ubuntu Feisty 7.04... it has a problem booting ... ;( I think it's not compatible with my CD-ROM ...
<YANP> my friend gave me linux
<wehttamb_> has anyone used the MSI S430 with ubuntu?
<YANP> that and my vista crashed in only 7 days of buying my new computer
<JasonN> Are you using the propriatary nvidia drivers or the nv one?
<wehttamb_> i have searched but can not find if it will work
<tsocks> Is Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 incompatible with any CD-ROM ??
<YANP> and hewlett packard didnt help me at all
<SoulPropagation> Me, JasonN?
<thedonvaughn> tsocks, I'd be more specific.  what is it doing?  Does it give errors?  We can't see your PC so you have to give us as much detail as possible if you want help
<JusticeZero> It might be a bad burn.
<JasonN> jungoh: Are you using the propriatary nvidia drivers or the nv one?
<gutsytrials> Vista is ludicrous.  You are doing the right thing coming here, though setup CAN be a hassle still.
<gutsytrials> (as most of these posts prove).
<wehttamb_> i am looking at buying the S430 but im not shure if it will work with ubuntu
<KI4IKL> tsocks, do you have your bios setup for your cdrom to be the main boot thingy (lack of better words)
<jungoh> JasonN: Proprietary "restricted" drivers
<JasonN> SoulPropagation: sorry no, dropped the name.
<YANP> all I want is guild wars..nothing else..
<Jordan_U> YANP, wine does not work with evey program, have you checked winedb to see if this program is supported?
<SoulPropagation> JasonN: ok, I'm having gfx problems too :P
<tsocks> thedonvaughn: yep, sorry ;-( ...
<YANP> Going to have to buy Windows XP on pay day.
<YANP> what is winedb?
<toxic> Hi, is there any way I can check (preferably easy using a script) the size of a sector on a block device?
<Jordan_U> !winedb | YANP
<KMoth> BUY?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsocks> thedonvaughn: i don't have the pc here right now, but i tried to run feisty in 2 pcs...
<YANP> Someone helped with wine..didnt even know what that was
<wehttamb_> has anyone used the MSI S430 with ubuntu?
<jungoh> YANP: I've got GW working in wine, I don't know what i did differently than you though
<KMoth> WHAT IS THIS "BUY" OF WHICH YOU SPEAK..? Linux, it comes, on a *torrent*...
<Jordan_U> !appdb | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<KMoth> *Torrents* are magical things...
<tsocks> thedonvaughn: in the first, when it says: "loading vmlinuz..................................." (something like this), a window appear showing an error (i can't remember, i do not have the cd here)...
<xoRock> nevermind, it can't install app not in the list
<UbuntuGuruz0r> any ubuntu rooms where linux gods hang out?
<YANP> Well I am going to have to buy Windows Xp to replace linux because I cant play guild wars
<gutsytrials> YANP: winedb is a database of all the windows apps and how they work in wine.  It is setup very poorly though, as is winecfg, which is where MOST of the problems arise.
<JasonN> SoulPropagation: Arent we all, maybe we should all move over to #xorg
<thedonvaughn> UbuntuGuruz0r, what's a room?
<dissection> !videoediting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoediting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thedonvaughn> UbuntuGuruz0r, this isn't aol :)
<KMoth> UbuntuGuruz0r: All the Gods hang out at #WeWorshipKMoth
<tsocks> thedonvaughn: and, in the other one, it shows the menu (start or istall, etc..) ... and i choose start ubuntu, but it spend a big time loading ;-(
<YANP> well reading these pages dont help me any because I dont know what any of this stuff is..I didnt even know what a terminal was or where it was until a minute ago
<KMoth> ! wine | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gutsytrials> I'm sitting here patiently in the live cd waiting for some help with grub.
<thedonvaughn> tsocks, have you tried re-burning it to another cd-rom?
<osaka> sdf
<gutsytrials> I also hit #grub, but nobody is alive in there.
<dissection> Anybody here has used Nuke?
<YANP> The only thing I know how to do is get on myspace
<tsocks> thedonvaughn: no, the cd is original, but ... the problem isn't of the cd, because it works fine in another computer ;-(
<tsocks> thedonvaughn: sorry about my english ;(
<SoulPropagation> good thinking JasonN
<gutsytrials> Thanks for that Kmoth. LOL
<KI4IKL> tsairox, do you have your bios setup to boot from cd?
<gutsytrials> True enough there doesn't EVER seem to be help in #grub.
* gutsytrials starts opening random other chans.
<KMoth> XD
<YANP> First, open a terminal window. Then add the repository's key to your system's list of trusted APT keys by copy and pasting the following: what the hell does that mean?
<thedonvaughn> gutsytrials, it tells you EXACTLY in the link you were given how to fix grub.  read it
<gutsytrials> Just did.
<MajorPayne> !ohmy | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gutsytrials> I don't know what drive it is on.  I don't know how to use the console very well.
<Jordan_U> YANP, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7530
<gutsytrials> I'm scared and alone.
<YANP> how is hell a bad word?  It is a place... =\
<gutsytrials> well, scared and in here.
<YANP> Oh I have amd64 if that helps any
<magic_ninja> is it possible to compile source code for a windows program on linux for windows
<KMoth> My site is pasteblue...
* SoulPropagation hugs gutsytrials
<KMoth> pasteblue.com - is my site...
<SoulPropagation> Everything's going to be okay. :D
<gutsytrials> YANP: What are you trying to do?
<thedonvaughn> gutsytrials, it tells u how to find out by using 'find' in grub.  you're not going to use linux without breaking your pc a couple times.. best way to learn.  get digging
<KMoth> I own... pasteblue.com..
<gutsytrials> OK, first I'm gonna help YANP.
<wehttamb_> has anyone used the MSI S430 with ubuntu?
<tj9991> I thought ubuntu was against censorship?
<gutsytrials> YANP is your question about wine?
<Jordan_U> YANP, That says that it is "GWSetup.exe" and not just "setup.exe" did you try "wine ~/Desktop/GWSetup" ( if it is on your desktop ) ?
<KMoth> !pc | YANP
<YANP> I am trying to play guildwars...all I got are like 100 webpages these people have gave me..and I have no clue what any of them do or what they are saying..the only thing I know how to do is get on myspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gutsytrials> God ubotu is clueless I swear.
<KMoth> GO AWAY
<gutsytrials> LOL
<wehttamb_> has anyone used the MSI S430 laptop with ubuntu?
<gutsytrials> OK YANP, meat me over in #winehq
<Jordan_U> YANP, I mean "wine ~/Desktop/GWSetup.exe"
<thedonvaughn> YANP, unfortunately you will need to read up on the wiki.  You can't expect us to walk you through everything.  Installing a game is pretty trivial.  You may be lost but if you keep reading and playing around you'll get it
<gutsytrials> YANP, meet me in #winehq
<gutsytrials> I will walk you through the GUI commands.
<YANP> windows is easier =\ now I must buy xp on my payday =\
<Cat`> heh
<gutsytrials> And not give you dozens of arcane terminal commands that make no sense.
<Cat`> you just need to learn linux
<Cat`> i was clueless once too
<gutsytrials> YANP, do you have wine installed?
<KI4IKL> YANP, you get used to it eventually.
<MajorPayne> YANP: Not only that, you are trying to run a game that doesn't run nativly in the OS.  You have to expect some setup time.
<YANP> yes I have wine installed
<LinuxProbie> how do you sudo deleting a file and/or directory
<Cat`> do you really want it deleted?
<thedonvaughn> LinuxProbie, rm and rm -r for directory
<Cat`> yes
<JusticeZero> Well, the other thing is that people give you arcane terminal commands to avoid "Click System, then Administration, then this thing, go to the tab marked blah, find the fourth radio button and.."
<Cat`> the -r  means recursive
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: sudo rm -r directry, rm for file.  But be careful, you can get em back.
<dcordes> !rm | LinuxProbie
<ubotu> LinuxProbie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cat`> arrr everyone answers before me
<Cat`> = ( i wanted to help
<LinuxProbie> MajorPayne, trying to remove an old user account.
<mickey> type faster :P
<dcordes> lol
<Administrator_> i am trying to install ubuntu on a Piii RM computer - i am getting numerous [  xxx.yyyyyy]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 66***   is my cd damaged ? or my drive ? or something else
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: "userdel user".
<Administrator_> ?
<dcordes> LinuxProbie: system/administration/users then
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: And then remove the home directory with "rm -r /home/user".
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: With "sudo".
<SoulPropagation> Administrator_: Your hard drive is damaged, I think.
<thedonvaughn> Administrator_, something is bad. bad cable, bad cd-rom, or bad device period
<UbuntuGuruz0r> are there any ubuntu-advanced channels?
<dcordes> let him do it gui way
<LinuxProbie> MajorPayne, did the userdel thing, but the directory was still there.
<SoulPropagation> someone ban guru PLEASE?
<thedonvaughn> SoulPropagation, sr0 is his cd or dvd rom
<dcordes> UbuntuGuruz0r: for subseven  purpose?
<LinuxProbie> and removing the home directory gets rid of it all?
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: The directory was still there with "sudo rm -r /home/user"?
<thedonvaughn> UbuntuGuruz0r, #freebsd
<dcordes> LinuxProbie: of the user's settings
<thedonvaughn> LinuxProbie, sudo rm -rf /home/user
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: Unless the user had files elsewhere they had access to.
<KI4IKL> LinuxProbie, if the directory isn't empty, use sudo rm -rf /blablaba
<Administrator_> SoulPropagation: and thedonvaughn  - this machine has installed both win98 and winxp fom scratch, so i suspect the drives are ok, and this cd has loaded on another machine i have here - is that any help ?
<dcordes> LinuxProbie: do what i said go to your panel ,tehn lclick system administration users
<thedonvaughn> Administrator_, i don't know which it is... just one of those 3. up to yo uto figure out ;)
<LinuxProbie> I got it to work, everything is kewl.
<NemesisD> should i format the swap partition as logical or primary
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: "sudo userdel -r user" will remove the home directory automadicly.  It says so in "man userdel".
<astro76> NemesisD, it doesn't matter
<NemesisD> k
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: Or you can remove it with rm, it really doesn't make a difference.
<LinuxProbie> eh, removeing the directory manually did the trick
<taishi28012> I was wondering, If I had a large enough flash drive could I install and configure Ubuntu on there and then mirror it to my hard drive
<SoulPropagation> taishi28012: yes
<aldcor> hey people.. if i will reinstall my ubuntu by this - Ubuntu CD in cd-rom, ress, boot... than this will delet my current ubuntu and i will be able to install it from 0 ? (i have Win too, so it's important to del only ubuntu) p.s. or maybe there is different ways?
<MajorPayne> LinuxProbie: Yea.  That was just for future reference.
<SoulPropagation> I just installed the nVidia drivers, and now I have a blank screen instead of a GUI. I can get to the Alt+F1 et al terminals just fine. What should I do to get my graphics back
<JusticeZero> aldcor you're asking if reinstalling will wipe out the current install? It will, yes.
<thedonvaughn> aldcor, you can also just boot up the ubuntu cd-rom installer and do manual partiton setup and make sure you choose to "format" the partitiosn over.  this will re-install ubuntu over your old one
<bjwebb> hi
<LinuxProbie> MajorPayne, Thanx for your help
<Administrator_> what does it mean when i get stuck on : " isolinux 3.11 DEbian-2007-03-12 copyright.... petyer anvin..."  after disabling 32 bit transfer on the cd rom bios page ?
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, in a terminal run this command and choose "nv" as the driver "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<bjwebb> is it possible to get the bidirectional ooxml translators in ubuntu?
<SoulPropagation> Jordan_U: Will I be able to run beryl on nv?
<aldcor> this will reinstall only ubuntu, isn't it? there is important info for me on WIn
<Administrator_> and " unable to locate rdsp" ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, whats the -phigh flags do
<JusticeZero> It installs only ubuntu yes, so long as you don't tell it to format the windows partition
<MajorPayne> aldcor: As long as you don't tell the partitoner to remove the Windows partitons.
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, No, but this will get you back to a GUI which I assume you are more comfortable with where you can fix things more easily from there.
<MajorPayne> aldcor: When installing.
<SoulPropagation> Jordan_U: I'm more comfortable setting things up from the terminal actually lol
<JasonN> Paddy_EIRE: It makes sure it doesnt ask you too many questions no one knows the answer to.
<aldcor> ok, i will check how it works... i hope all will be ok
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, Only asks high priority questions, in this case driver and resolution.
<bjwebb> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> JasonF, was always looking for something like that
<MajorPayne> aldcor: Just read caruflly.  IE, don't do anything like install it on the whole disk.
<MajorPayne> aldcor: That would remove the Windows partition.
<aldcor> shure
<linkstack> help,how to open a RPM file in Ubuntu linux?
<SoulPropagation> Crap, what did I miss
<bjwebb> can anyone help me with my question?
<taishi28012> I was wondering, if I had a large enough flash drive could I install and configure Ubuntu and then mirror that to my hard drive
<corevette> what is ubufox?
<crolle17> how to get the version of svn?
<bjwebb> linkstack: alien might work
<thedonvaughn> aldcor, just choose "manual partition" when you go the gparted.  It will do only what you tell it. Only tell it to format your ubuntu partition(s).  you'll be fine.
<aldcor> all i need is read.... it's allways important when you install something on linux
<MajorPayne> !rpm | linkstack
<ubotu> linkstack: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<thedonvaughn> taishi28012, you've always been awnsered.  yes
<Cat`> linkstack, what do you want in an rpm file?
<aldcor> yea.. at first i remind gparted
<JusticeZero> I'm pretty sure the answer is 'yes' taishi, but i'm hazy how.
<Cat`> linkstack, you could probably find the same program in repos
<MajorPayne> linkstack: I suggest using the Ubuntu package manager if you can get the application you want with it.
<Jordan_U> linkstack, What are you trying to install?
<aldcor> couse there i saw partitions like image... that was isier for me
<bjwebb> is it possible to get the bidirectional ooxml translators in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> linkstack, or you could try getdeb for the package you are looking for if it aint in the repos
<Eversun> hello thanks for the cd.
<linkstack> Cat,I want to install a software,what should I do in Ubuntu linux?
<Cat`> linkstack,  what software?
<Eversun> i want to use ubuntu as server and workstation.
<Paddy_EIRE> linkstack, what is the software
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Cat`> linkstack,  name of program
<Eversun> is that posibble?
<bjwebb> hello?
<Warp4_work> Eversun, i do it all the time.
<linkstack> SDL
<linkstack> SDL
<SoulPropagation> Jordan_U: from the sys>administration menu, I'm on a 4Ti
<thedonvaughn> linkstack, open up a terminal.  learn aptitude, it's your best friend.  "sudo aptitude search <name of package>" to find the pacakge name.  "sudo aptitude install <package>" to install it
<aldcor> btw... it's hard to tell things like i want it couse my ENG sux
<Eversun> can install dreamweaver 8, zend, photoshop,asp?
<Cat`> linkstack, apt-cache search SDL
<Eversun> Warp4_work
<thedonvaughn> !nvidia | jordan_u
<Cat`> linkstack, its a basic package in repo
<Cat`> linkstack, are you going to compile something?
<Jordan_U> thedonvaughn, Wrong guy :)
<ubotu> jordan_u: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crolle17> how to get the version of svn?
<thedonvaughn> oh
<bjwebb> is it possible to get the bidirectional ooxml translators in ubuntu?
<MajorPayne> thedonvaughn: You don't need sudo for aptitude search.
<thedonvaughn> MajorPayne, oh right on
<Cat`> linkstack, sudo aptitude install libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-net1.2 libsdl-net1.2-dev
<Cat`> paste that
<Paddy_EIRE> MajorPayne, you do for install thought so best to keeo it uniform and easy to follow
<bjwebb> hello?
<Cat`> will fix your problem probably
<Cat`> heh
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, Is this a fairly new card?
<MajorPayne> Paddy_EIRE: It's not a good idea to use sudo when you don't need it.
<Eversun> Warp4_work: how to setup server?how to share internet to the workstations?
<SoulPropagation> Jordan_U: no, it's very old. I've gotten Beryl to work on it a while back though.
<crolle17> Cat`, what is better: aptitude install or dpkg install?
<KennyKix> does anyone know how to get my toolbars back? i've just installed compiz-fusion
<linkstack> thacks
<Eversun> i tried to connect my workstation but they cant get internet
<Cat`> I always aptitude
<linkstack> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17, different kettle of fish
<Eversun> its my first time to use ubuntu
<MajorPayne> crolle17: You can use dpkg when you already have the deb downloaded.
<Cat`> never used dpkg actually
<Eversun> ubuntu 7x
<Myrth[home] > hi, which package contains executable "java" ?
<Eversun> i cant afford to buy the license of windos
<Cat`> I use apt-cache search , and aptitude ....always
<Jordan_U> !java | Myrth[home] 
<ubotu> Myrth[home] : To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Eversun> hello any network admin here please?
<Paddy_EIRE> Eversun, keep away from win, will lead to the darkside
<Myrth[home] > thanks
<Eversun> i need help
<Toma-> Eversun: just ask what you need.
<Eversun> yes  Paddy_EIRE thats what im doing now
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Warp4_work> Eversun, it just depends on what you want your server to do.
<Eversun> Toma-: my workstation cant detect internet
<Toma-> Eversun: ethernet or wireless?
<Eversun> ethernet
<Paddy_EIRE> Eversun, what connection type are you using
<fatihciroglu> hi all, i m using ubuntu 7.04 , AMSN , Amarok. How can i show now listening thing ? i read something from there. http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php#13 i download music script. i read readme.txt. It said, dont do with amarok. but i cant still  show . how can i handle it ?
<Eversun> i have wireless internet dynamic
<Toma-> Eversun: is it a DHCP connection?
<thedonvaughn> Eversun, is it dhcp or static IP?  System -> Administration -> network to configure network
<Eversun> i have static dsl isp
<Eversun> yes dhcp
<Toma-> You have a router/modem?
<Warp4_work> ok gonna take a coworker home.  bbl.
<Toma-> Eversun: hold on. you said you had ethernet and wireless?
<Cat`> wireless ethernet
<Cat`> i have that
<Myrth[home] > Jordan_U: actually doesn't really help.. i have both sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre installed but no "java" executable
<Myrth[home] > also installed jdk
<thedonvaughn> and he said he has static and dhcp :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Eversun, which connection are you installing ubuntu on the wifi or the ethernet
<Eversun>  hello sir wait
<Eversun> im talking to my boss
<Eversun> wait
<thedonvaughn> Eversun, and static or dhcp?  You said both :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Jordan_U> Myrth[home] , You should
<toed> is there any way to increase the size of pdf thumbnails on the desktop?
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, stretch the icon
<toed> how do I do that?
<Myrth[home] > how do i find package by provided file?
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, right click and select stretch
<Ubuntu_God> im a hacker
<toed> hrm
<tsocks> Ubuntu_God: great !!
<toed> can I set a default size for all pdfs?
<thedonvaughn> Ubuntu_God, sitting at your parents house in Texas eh?
<Toma-> Ubuntu_God: no, youre not.
<toed> and also the thumbnail is a bit too low-res if I want to stretch it a lot :/
<Ubuntu_God> There should be ubuntu god hacker contests, i'd win.
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, not sure, if its on the desktop no, although from within a folder yes
<Ubuntu_God> Toma-, yes i am.
<toed> how is it done in a folder?
<Eversun> okay back
<Toma-> Ubuntu_God: do you need help? gloating goes in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<thedonvaughn> Ubuntu_God, what scheduler does ubuntu use by default?
<Ubuntu_God> ok
<MajorPayne> !offtopic | Ubuntu_God
<ubotu> Ubuntu_God: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, simply my increasing the magnification
<Ubuntu_God> thedonvaughn, cron
<thedonvaughn> Ubuntu_God, you obviously don't even know much about unix.
<toed> Paddy_EIRE: and how do I do that?
<thedonvaughn> Ubuntu_God, cpu scheduler
<tsocks> thedonvaughn: xD
<Eversun> Paddy_EIRE: thedonvaughn : Toma-: i have 3 isp. 1st is the static. 2nd and 3rd are dynamic (dhcp)
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, see the + and - when your in nautilus
<Ubuntu_God> thedonvaughn, nice
<Toma-> Haaa...
<thedonvaughn> Eversun, well which one are you connected to?
<Geronim1> hello
<toed> Paddy_EIRE: oh neat
<Gaming1> Hey Guys, I just finished updating my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, and after that I noticed that there are two entries for Ubuntu in the bootloader menu...
<heskethj> Hello... Where should I ask about starting an X session in a window and executing a shell script in it automatically?
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, it will remember what you had it at
<Eversun> Paddy_EIRE: thedonvaughn : Toma- : now im using dhcp : wireless dynamic.and this im using right now is ubuntu and its not yet a server
<toed> Paddy_EIRE: unfortunately the thumbnails are too low-res to be magnified much, is there a way to make them be generated at a higher res?
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, yeah
<Jordan_U> heskethj, What do you mean by starting an x session in a window?
<Eversun> Paddy_EIRE: thedonvaughn : Toma-: i want to use the static now. can you guys wait please?
<thedonvaughn> Eversun, what wireless card?  can you see the card?
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, i think you can effect that aswell although I cant be sure
<Paddy_EIRE> toed, try nautilus prefs and on the previews tab
<Geronim1> I have a problem, When I try to update apt on my notebook it say echec connection  :X
<heskethj> Jordan_U, I need to start an X session in a window. Xnest does this fine, however I am not sure how to then execute a shell script inside it. The shell scrip will execute GDM but must perform a few other tasks first
<dissection> Anyone know of a really good video editing, and compositing software for Linux?
<Eversun> Paddy_EIRE: thedonvaughn : Toma- : marvel yukon lancard
<Paddy_EIRE> dissection, lots
<Paddy_EIRE> dissection, 1 sec
<heskethj> dissection, I rather like cinerella (google it)
<Eversun> Paddy_EIRE: thedonvaughn : Toma- wait im not sure really
<Eversun> Paddy_EIRE: thedonvaughn : Toma- : how to look the landcard in ubuntu?
<heskethj> disscetion, it has a poor interface, but it is the most feature full for effects and other things
<toed> Paddy_EIRE: I don't see anything relevant there
<Eversun> Paddy_EIRE: thedonvaughn : Toma-: sorry im really excited to use ubuntu and its my first time
<Jordan_U> heskethj, Is there any reason you can't just use an xterm?
<Administrator_> can ububntu install and run adequatly on pentium3 550mhz with 384 ram ?
<Paddy_EIRE> http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=12 dissection I think some of these apps are avail through the repos
<r00723r0> i have a question
<tsocks> !nickometer h4ck3r_d3lux3
<heskethj> Jordan_U, Xnest is to be launched from another shell script and I can't get it to open xterm, I don't seem to be able to do anything in Xnest.
<r00723r0> ddclient is just a cronjob right?
<r00723r0> basically?
<r00723r0> tsocks: [||||||||||-]  (90%)
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, ddclient is a script.  u can put in as a cronjob if you want to run it regularly
<r00723r0> no
<lukasz> ?
<r00723r0> i mean the daemon
<tsocks> xD
<tsocks> !nickometer r00723r0
<tsocks> ;-)
<dissection> heskethj: Okay, I'm checking it out. Do you happen to have any work online that was done using Cinerella?
<heskethj> Jordan_U, If I do "Xnest :22" and then "glxgears -display :22" it works, but I'm not sure how I can send a shell script to run inside there... I can't even send xterm into there
<Eversun> brb reboot
<r00723r0> tsocks: -----[]  (-50%)
<dissection> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks, I'm having a look
<lukasz> SPEAK POLISH
<tsocks> r00723r0: i don't think so ...
<Eversun> wait a second
<r00723r0> thedonvaughn: the way it works
<Eversun> what is the spec for server?
<SoulPropagation> !pl | lukasz
<tsocks> r00723r0: http://wiki.linux-irc.net/wiki/AUP#Nicks
<ubotu> lukasz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Eversun> is it okay to use p4 3ghrz 500ram?
<lukasz> kto mi pomoze w konfiguracji ubuntu???
<Eversun> for server?
<r00723r0> thedonvaughn: does it run commands as soon as the ip is changed, or does it work every 10 minutes or something like that
<Jordan_U> heskethj, I think you need to change the $DISPLAY environment variable
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, uhm there is no ddclient deamon.. it's a perl script
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, nope it runs only when u run it
<r00723r0> ...
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, atleast i don't have a daemon.  my ddclient is just a perl script
<r00723r0> yes there is
<heskethj> dissection, no sorry, not online. The editor is linear based, rather like adobe premier to an extent. I did find it a little unstable with some codecs, so find one that works well and go with it (make sure you have ffmepg installed... I think its preferred format is .mov)
<heskethj> Jordan_U, thanks, I'll give it a go
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, oh you're right you can run it like that..
<Eversun> Hello is it okay to use a server which the specs are p4 3grhz, 400DDR?
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, not sure if it periodically checks or if it wakes up if your device changes.. check the code :)
<Paddy_EIRE> dissection, LiVES seems pretty good
<metbsd> so what software do you guys use to create business card
<r00723r0> thedonvaughn: it is 4:42 am and i will do ANYTHING necessary not to spend any effort
<Jordan_U> heskethj, Tell me if/how you get it working, I am curious :)
<cafuego> metbsd: Inkscape
<SoulPropagation> metbsd: Illustrator
<metbsd> on windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> metbsd, you could use inkscape, scribus, gimp, openoffice, xara xtreme amoung others
<SoulPropagation> yeah, but you can run it on linux, or in windows on linux =P
<heskethj> Jordan_U, no luck. xterm has a parameter (-display) which sets the display. I get the same result with that parameter as I did with setting DISPLAY: "Xlib: connection to ":5.0" refused by server
<heskethj> Xlib: No protocol specified
<heskethj> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :5
<heskethj> "
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, looks like every 180 seconds it checks
<r00723r0> thedonvaughn: that's lame as hell
<r00723r0> thedonvaughn: i get to remove ddclient now
<r00723r0> horray beer
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, in fact if you do "ps auwx" while it's running it should say how long it's sleeping.
<amexa> hi
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, yah it's a quickly written perl script.. watta-ya-gona-do?
<thedonvaughn> r00723r0, ps auwx|grep ddclient
<r00723r0> perl sucks anyways
<amexa> i have a question. how can i change the desktops in the cube? how can i rotate the cube"?
<SoulPropagation> ctrl-alt-click ame
<SoulPropagation> amexa: *
<Paddy_EIRE> amexa, /join #ubuntu-effects
<heskethj> amexa, do you know what version of compiz or beryl you are running?
<dissection> heskethj: Does it work fine on Ubuntu?
<heskethj> dissection, did for me :)\
<amexa> i have a question. how can i change the desktops in the cube? how can i rotate the cube?
<Paddy_EIRE> amexa, /join #ubuntu-effects
<tsocks> amexa: go to desktop, and, if your  mouse has wheel, do a wheel-click on desktop and move the mouse...
<dissection> heskethj: Did you build it from source?
<tsocks> amexa: ?
<dissection> Paddy_EIRE: I was looking at that too, thanks. I'll have a look at it too.
<Paddy_EIRE> dissection, no probs
<amexa> it doesn't work
<dissection> heskethj: And what about audio, can I put in an MP3 for the audio layer?
<r00723r0> how do i remove all files that were used by previously installed programs?
<tsocks> amexa: are you running beryl ?
<heskethj> dissection, I can't remember how I installed it... I think I may have found a deb or repo somewhere... As far as I know it handles mp3/mepg
<r00723r0> amexa: control+alt+drag
<r00723r0> or control+alt+left or right
<Jordan_U> heskethj, Depending on what you are trying to do you might be able to use xoo
<heskethj> dissection, this could help: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Cinelerra
<tsocks> amexa: are you running beryl ?
<Paddy_EIRE> amexa, are you planning on telling us if you are running compiz or beryl ?
<heskethj> Jordan_U, what does it do (apt-getting it)_
<amexa> no, compiz
<r00723r0> how do i remove all files that were used by previously installed programs?
<amexa> its ubuntu built in desktop effects
<Paddy_EIRE> amexa, you need to make sure you have at least 4 desktops before the cube will work
<heskethj> Jordan_U, never mind, I'm having a look at it... I'll let you know
<Jordan_U> r00723r0, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Paddy_EIRE> amexa, sudo aptitude install gnome-compiz-manager
<r00723r0> Jordan_U: the packages are all removed
<r00723r0> but the files are still there
<r00723r0> i want to remove the files
<r00723r0> like config files
<amexa> how can i view how many desktops i have??
<trekkme> is it possible to turn on/off a hraddrive via konsole? i was thinking about only using my storage hdd only when neede...
<Paddy_EIRE> amexa, got to ubuntu-effects and we will continue
<tsocks> amexa: oh, no, sorry ;-( ... i have been never used compiz ;( .. but you should find some doc in google about compiz shortcurts
<heskethj> Jordan_U, does not look like what I need. It basically just puts an image around an X session so you can make it look like a palm or something
<Jordan_U> heskethj, But it let's you run a command at startup
<Jordan_U> r00723r0, You can either find them and delete them manually or install the packages again then remove and purge them
<AdvoWork> hi, im trying to look for a package to install, but not sure of the exact name, in ubuntu is there a way to get a list of similar packages to say "php dev 5" or similar
<r00723r0> Jordan_U: i don't know what they are (the packages, or the files)
<Jordan_U> r00723r0, Why do you want to get rid of them?
<heskethj> Jordan_U, does it? I can't find any good documentation on the internet or man pages etc
<r00723r0> Jordan_U: because i hate them
<r00723r0> i want them out
<r00723r0> they are not part of my life anymore
<cupps> Can someone please take a couple second to help me open WoW in wine?
<duryodhan> hey as given in multiple guides on the net I copied some files from my amarok to my iPod using Media Devices -> transfer etc. .. but now the iPod won't play them , I think it thinks they are stolen or something
<magnetron> cupps: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<Jordan_U> heskethj, Device -> Preferences
<Aranel> hi, how can i bind "task manager" to ctrl + esc combination?
<Paddy_EIRE> Eversun, any joy ?
<cupps> magnetron: I've been there... a couple times. It doesn't address my problem: WoW loads fine, plays the opening video, and then closes without any notice.
<heskethj> Jordan_U, heh, nice...
<ioioioioiiiio> hi, done of my dvd backup applications are working, they all crash
<ViRUS> Heya. I'm having some troubles with my ubuntu install. All QT4 applications look ugly as hell. The font rendering is totally borked: http://mp.terreon.de/qt4-screenshot.png
<ioioioioiiiio> what do you think is wrong?
<magnetron> cupps: if you start it in a terminal, does it give any errors?
<magnetron> cupps: what method did you use to install wow?
<SoulPropagation> Why does my GUI route to the external VGA (nothing's hooked up) instead of the laptop screen when I use the nvidia driver?
<magnetron> cupps: what method did you use to install wine?
<cupps> magentron: I copied the game to a folder on my harddrive, then installed. I did the same for the expansion.
<cupps> magnetron: I got wine from winehq.com and followed the Feisty Fawn instructions.
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, Set it up with "gksudo nvidia-settings"
* Mercury tries to convince fc-cache to see pcf fonts.
<fotoflo> why is my ubuntu machine slow?
<fotoflo> i thought it was supposed to be fast
<magnetron> cupps: just copying the folder from a windows drive could get you in trouble. the recommended way is to run the installer in Ubuntu with wine
<SoulPropagation> Jordan_U: is there a terminal equivalent to that?
<cupps> magnetron: http://umsis.miami.edu/~mcupps/printout.txt
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: what's the spec of the machine?
<dissection> heskethj: I was told that using Alien is not a good idea. I don't know why. Is it better to use Alien and convert the rpm to debian files, or is it better to compile from source? If I compile using source, will it automatically be a debian file?
<cupps> magnetron: That's what I get when I run it from a terminal.
<fotoflo> AMD 2.1 ghz, 768 MB ram
<cupps> magnetron: I DID install it. I copied each CD to the harddrive and then ran the installer.
<SoulPropagation> fotoflo: You're gonna have to be more specific than "why is it slow" what's slow about it
<TiMiDo> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, I don't think so, it is Nvidia's proprietary application.
<SoulPropagation> oh, ok.
<magnetron> cupps: ok. what graphics card do you use? and what drivers?
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, I guess you could set it up in your xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: hrm, should be fine. Try "sudo hdparm <device name>" where <device name> is your hard disk (usually /dev/hda or /dev/sda)
<SlimeyPete> check that DMA is enabled (it should be)
<fotoflo> SoulPropagation, every thing is slow. I even type faster then then kubuntu
<heskethj> dissection, using alien isn't too bad... it probably more depends on what you are installing with it. If you used alien to install a kernel module it probably isn't recommended. When you compile it from source you can generate and install a deb by doing "make check" instead of "make install". If you do a direct make install it will copy the files into the system and then you can't remove them with synaptic easily. It really d
<SoulPropagation> Jordan_U: that's what I wanna do. you have any idea how to specify it?
<heskethj> epends if you want to install all the libraries and dependencies to build the program or not.
<cupps> magnetron: An old ATI... Radeon IGP 340M/440M/540M. It runs WoW in Windows, and I used to be able to run it in Linux awhile back. I use the defaults drivers because when I tried to change them, it made things significantly worse.
<stefg> fotoflo: have you checked in the system monitor if some misbehaving app is hogging your CPU?
<SlimeyPete> oh, even typing is slow? sounds like Ubuntu doesn't like your hardware somehow
<SoulPropagation> right now it's Section "Monitor" > Option "DPMS"
<heskethj> dissection, compiling will possibly result in a faster build, but it is more effort
<fotoflo> stefg, yeah
<fotoflo> stefg, no problem
<stefg> fotoflo: Ati video?
<Jordan_U> SoulPropagation, No, I am a single monitor man ( laptop )
<SoulPropagation> Jordan_U: Guess I'll try nvidia-settings then
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete, doesnt say anything about DMA
<dissection> heskethj: So if I use alien and install Cinelerra, it'll be easy to remove when I no longer need it? Will it show up under add/remove program or will I end up hunting down files and removing them manually?
<magnetron> cupps: i am unable to help you with ATI problems. the ATI drivers for Ubuntu is not in a good shape, but AMD will open-source it.
<fotoflo> stefg, intel, on motherboard
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: if it's a SATA drive then it probably won't mention DMA, if it's IDE then it should say something
<cupps> magnetron: so does that mean I'm just kinda stuck for now?
<heskethj> dissection, it will be easier to remove, but it won't be in add/remove... You will however find it in the more comprehensive package manager "synaptic" found in "system->administration->synaptic"
<Mercury> Yes, it's ubuntu specific.
<magnetron> cupps: i don't know, someone else might help you getting that card to run wow in wine... i don
<waltercool> hi there... someone know how fix nvidia problems?
<waltercool> with ubuntu
<dissection> heskethj: Okay, that sounds good.
<cupps> Does anyone know anything about getting ATI cards to work in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Jericho> If anyone could help me I would appreciate it, Can I run the text based installer from the live install CD (I dont want to have to redownload everything)
<JasonN> waltercool: yes whats the problem?
<stefg> fotoflo, can it be that you use mesa software 3d emulation? what does glxinfo | grep direct turn up?
<waltercool> JasonN: I have installed the restricted driver of nvidia, and i have only the resolution in 800x600 :S
<stefg> !ati | cupps
<ubotu> cupps: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> cupps, I have the misfortune of having one myself :) what is the problem?
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<waltercool> JasonN: In my xorg.conf i have only 1280x1024 res.
<Aranel> how can i add a background image to ttyX ?
<dissection> heskethj: While doing the apt-get, it said the following packages could not be authenticated. That isn't a problem, right?
<cupps> Jordan_U: I've installed WoW in wine, but it won't open. It'll play the opening movie, then it just closes. I have an old, mediocre ATI card (that it capable of running WoW in windows).
<waltercool> JasonN: So... how can i get more resolution?
<JasonN> waltercool: what does xrandr return?
<crolle17> i made the following: i removed the current svn-package and then installed again. but now i get the message: "package subversion is not available; but is referenced by another package. that could mean that a package is too old or only available from another source. E: package subversion has not installationcandidate"
<heskethj> dissection, it depends where they are coming from... perhaps you have non-official repositories.... It shouldn't be a problem it is just warning you that the software isn't directly support by Ubuntu
<waltercool> JasonN: Only 800x600
<arnold> ari
<Jordan_U> cupps, Why do you think it's a problem with the card and not wine? Do other 3D apps work?
<JasonN> waltercool: Have you tried running the nv driver? does that give you the right options?
<Myrth[home] > backports are usually stable enough?
<cupps> Jordan_U I don't know that it's with the card and not wine. Is there a way to find out? I've been trying to get help, an what little I've found suggests the card.
<waltercool> JasonN: But... i haven't direct rendering with nv, or yes?
<cupps> Jordan_U WoW's the only 3d app I have on my laptop right now, but glxgears works perfectly, if that means anything.
<waltercool> JasonN: Because, with vesa i can get easy 1280x1024...
<crolle17> can somebody please help with my svn-problem?
<UbuntuGuru> Anyone have any HARD PROBLEMS?
<SoulPropagation> how to make you shut your mouth, UbuntuGuru
<JasonN> UbuntuGuru: yes
<magnetron> UbuntuGuru: cool down and listen to peoples questions, please
<UbuntuGuru> SoulPropagation about 80k / yr.
<UbuntuGuru> ok magnetron
<SoulPropagation> UbuntuGuru: here's one, install ubuntu to a flash drive, and make it able to boot from itself even when the host computer's BIOS doesn't support it
<bullgard4> Is it true that the installation of the arpwatch DEB program package will install another daemon?
<cupps> Jordan_U Is there anything I can do to show whether or not the issue is with my card or wine?
<UbuntuGuru> easy soul.
<Jericho> is there any way to get the old non live cd install on the latest ubuntu?
<magnetron> Jericho: yes, it's called the alternate cd.
<albacker> Hey everyone, i want to change the spell-checking from english to french in OOo, how do i do that ? should i download a dictionary first ?
<stefg> !alternate | Jericho
<crolle17> UbuntuGuru, i made the following: i removed the current svn-package and then installed again. but now i get the message: "package subversion is not available; but is referenced by another package. that could mean that a package is too old or only available from another source. E: package subversion has not installationcandidate"
<ubotu> Jericho: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<x_> hello everybody :-)
<dissection> heskethj: Where does wget save the file by default? I don't know if its working.. It just says connecting to...
<Jericho> so no way to do it without re-downloading everything? (Im on a connection where downloading it once was not a trivial task)
<x_> anybody can help me about nvidia-settings ?!?!?!?!?!
<stefg> dissection: saves to the dir you are in currently
<UbuntuGuru> crolle17 i'll be in my chan #iubuntu-guru if you'd like to join
<albacker> !ooo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albacker> can someone tell me how to change the language of spellchecking in OOO please ?
<heskethj> dissection, the folder you are currently in in your terminal... most likely your home folder
<ubuntu> hey everybody
<UbuntuGuru> I gaurentee i can fix it
<cupps> Jordan_U glxgears runs at about 350fps, if that's any indication
<dissection> heskethj: Okay how do I stop the download? Its not working.
<stefg> !openoffice | albacker
<ubotu> albacker: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<xoRock> albacker, try option
<ubuntu> could someone please show me the comand to untar a package
<heskethj> albacker, file->wizards->dictionaries... then go to the language options
<heskethj> in the settings panel
<Nuktar> Hello! I have a question . Does anybody know a kiosk soft for Gnome/Ubuntu. I need to set up an internet cafe with ubuntu. Thanks in advance.
<albacker> heskethj, okay ill give a try
<ubuntu> ??
<crolle17> UbuntuGuru, i don't find that #
<UbuntuGuru> albacker you can join #iubuntu-guru and i'll get you next
<ubuntu> come on
<matthew> ?
<heskethj> Jordan_U, turns out I can use "xterm -display :3" when I start Xnest with -ac
<heskethj> odd.
<heskethj> but works
<ubuntu> the untar command
<crolle17> UbuntuGuru, there is only a linux-guru
<x_> in got problem ... in nvidia-settings i can't save the changes , after restart all old settings coming back ... how i can do that ?!
<TiMiDo> ubuntu, untar -e file
<stefg> Nuktar: don't know if  any premade solution is available. there are lockdown solutions for gnome, and i'd look at ratpoison as a wm for a kiosk
<crolle17> UbuntuGuru, on Freenode?
<UbuntuGuru> crolle17 i just invitrd yu
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyway possible to speed up or improve performance of democracy-player
<Nuktar> lockdown? like what?
<stefg> Nuktar: anti-tinker measures
<ubuntu> TiMido
<TiMiDo> yea
<ubuntu> doesnt work
<TiMiDo> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install urar or unrar-free
<SolidAsArocK> hey peoples greets,where di adress for,an dutch forum ubuntu?? thx
<dissection> How do I stop a wget download?
<trwww> on the gnome desktop, how can I move an app from workspace to workspace. For example, I need the one instance of pidgin to switch workspaces when I do.
<q-tip> Guys I am trying to run a binary on an old glibc anybody have a procedure that will help ??
<ubuntu> thats wrong
<Paddy_EIRE> trwww, are you running any eye candy
<stefg> Nuktar: if you nothing but a browser, it might be wise not to run gnome (or any complete desktop environmet). Just use a simplistic window-manager and run firefox with it
<trwww> no
<ubuntu> its something like -xvf or something
<tiax> dissection: control+c
<trwww> dell 1505 ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> trwww, right click the pidgin title bar
<Nuktar> i need the entire os. what about time limited login
<dissection> tiax: Okay just making sure so it doesnt end up being downloaded in the background
<cupps> Jordan_U?
<tiax> dissection: if you didn't start it in the background in the first place, control+c will indeed cancel the download
<ubuntu> doesn't work
<dissection> tiax: How would I have done that, screen?
<stefg> Nuktar: a lot is possible, if you're able to write some scripts. but you'll have to do some research to find something premade targeted at your scenario
<tiax> dissection: append a & to the command
<Nuktar> time limited login ?
<intelikey> anyone willing to help me with sharing ppp0 over my nat(eth0) ?      server setup...    ?
<puppe> hi, where can I find the address book file for evolution. (wanna make a backup of it)
<intelikey> http://intelikey.pastebin.us/38337  <<< but i'm to network illiterate to know why that doesn't work.
<tiax> puppe: Evolution stores it's data  in ~/.evolution/
<ubuntu> TiMiDo lets have a private chat
<q-tip> .evolution/
<TiMiDo> ubuntu, no thanks
<Jordan_U> cupps, Yes?
<ubuntu> then tell me the right thing
<ubuntu> is it -xvz
<TiMiDo> ubuntu, unrar -e unrar.rar
<feristhia> hi... can we use samba 3 to make linux login against active directory ?
<ubuntu> or -xvf or what
<stefg> puppe: if you had bothered to google first you'd find this http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/
<Jordan_U> cupps, Sorry just saw your earlier post, if glxgears works then it is probably a problem with wine
<cupps> Jordan_U Okay... any suggestions on the wine problem it could be? I linked you the terminal messages and if I disable to opening movie, it doesn't even open.
<tsocks> see you !
* intelikey taps fingure nail impatiently
<albacker> heskethj, hey, i think i installed the french thing, but ooo still acts like english. i mean, i type mon instead of monsier it appears monday [which is an english word]  and the french words are underlined... means that ooo doesnt recognize them!!
<Nuktar> what about faxing & modem on ubuntu ?
<albacker> heskethj, i have already installed french dictionary and i use them with stardict !
<Jordan_U> cupps, I don't use wine, sorry
<puppe> oki, thanks all. Will google next time first
<heskethj> albacker, click on the "spell check" icon (rather the the word highlighting) and down the bottom of that dialog you should be able to choose between your install dictionaries... simply select french there (hopefully)
<heskethj> dissection, sorry I was away.. Ctrl+C cancels a command
<Nuktar> does openkiosk work on ubuntu (i know it depends on qt3) ?
<TiMiDo> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ademan> anyone know what the correct value of $JAVA_HOME should be?
<intelikey> find /usr -iname java
<dissection> heskethj: The wget link on that site is dead. Could you please look at his link and tell me which is the one I need? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=13554
<Ademan> intelikey: i've tried like 15 different combinations of the java directories, none of them seem to work
<dissection> heskethj: There's a .bz2 file but I don't know if the contains the .rpm or if its the source. There's a direct link to .rpm but thats the old version.
<rambo3> Ademan, update-alternatives
<heskethj> dissection, have you installed something from source before?
<intelikey> !java | ademan the best i can do is point to the bot...
<ubotu> ademan the best i can do is point to the bot...: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dissection> heskethj: Uhm, yeah, Linux DC++
<Eversun> is ubuntu good for server?
<heskethj> dissection, ah here you go, I've been looking for this: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README . This link should help you install it
<rambo3> Ademan, update-alternatives --config java
<Newbie_Dude> Everytime I try to mount an ISO it kinda screws up my Ubuntu. I was told to mount into /tmp ... After that I can't open any programs, and when I try to restart the screen goes black with a bunch of text. is this normal? Is mounting into /tmp bad?
<heskethj> dissection, I assume you know how to add repositories to ubuntu?
<dissection> heskethj: yes
<pentolino> hello everyone
<Eversun> hello is ubuntu good for server?
<tiax> Newbie_Dude: yes, it's really bad. Try mounting to a subdirectory which you create beforehand
<intelikey> Eversun server edition should be   and if it's data critical you'll want the lts version
<Newbie_Dude> tiax: no wonder :( someone told me to mount to /tmp 2 days ago >_<
<stefg> Newbie_Dude: mounting something to /tmp is the most stupid thing you can do :-) mount to /mnt (whoever came up with /that/ name :-) )
<dissection> heskethj: Oh, I can apt-get it, cool :)
<Eversun> intelikey: i have ubuntu 7.4 is this good?
<JosefK> stefg, don't mount permantly to /mnt ^^ it breaks the LSB
<heskethj> dissection, yeah sorry I took so long to find it
<magnetron> Newbie_Dude: you should NOT mount it as /tmp. mount it as a subdirectory to /mnt , like /mnt/myiso etc
<intelikey> !lts > Eversun
<Ademan> rambo3: heh worked like a charm, it was pointing to the gcj or whatever, instead of the sun java?
<SoulPropagation> I'm warm and fluffy.
<stefg> JosefK: /mnt is exctly for that... mount -o loop some.iso /mnt
<dissection> heskethj: I've got Pentium D, so I need the one for Pentium4?
<pentolino> I have a strange problem with an executable
<CyberMad> how to know all mozilla thunderbird path? i want to know where the mail is saved.. 2nd question, does it possible from mozilla thunderbird (Windows) do migration to Ubuntu?
<netyire> does mounting to tmp place the files on swap?
<magnetron> SoulPropagation: discuss the fluffyness in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Scabdates> i'm having partition problems :(
<magnetron> netyire: no
<JosefK> stefg, that's a temporary mount, that's fine - but according to the LSB (and, thinking about it, practical experience), that's _not_ where permanent mounts should be
<Newbie_Dude> magnetron, stefg, tiax: great, just great. thanks for the info. made a new directory in /mnt for it
<JosefK> stefg, my bad, it's the Filesystem Heirachy Standard - http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<heskethj> dissection, yep that should work
<tiax> CyberMad: thunderbird lives in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird - in almost any case you should be able to just copy your profile directory from windows
<heskethj> dissection, if not, i686 will
<Scabdates> I want to dual boot Ubuntu 7.04 with XP Professinal. I'm on XP pro right now and i have a livecd for ubuntu at hand, im using acronis partiton magic to create a partition for ubuntu
<pentolino> in Nautilus I have this strange error: "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file"
<stefg> JosefK: you're right, but nobody talked about permanent mounts. mounting an iso ro over /tmp is indeed a clever move to hose a system temporarily
<Scabdates> i have 140gb of free space on the HD but its only letting me create a partition of 7mb
<Newbie_Dude> JosefK, stefg: and trust me, my system was totally hosed, i could barely do anything
<intelikey> Scabdates needs defraged first
<dissection> heskethj: Which of the two is better? i686?
<CyberMad> tiax do you mean on User Desktop? yes,there is mozilla-thunderbird folder
<stefg> Newbie_Dude: i can imagine that... /tmp is imprtant to be world writable... else ->nothing works
<Scabdates> OK, will do, thanks intelikey
<Jordan_U> dissection, Just use -generic
<Jordan_U> !generic | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<intelikey> dissection ummmm probably i686
<Jordan_U> intelikey, ^^
<Scabdates> im a bit excited because 7.04 has support for my boonie wifi card
<dissection> Jordan_U: Generic? There's only the ones for i686, athlonxp and pentium4
<intelikey> Jordan_U he asked  "<dissection> heskethj: Which of the two is better? i686?"     only one answer there  :)
<heskethj> dissection, I haven't actually seen a pentium4 repository before... p4's are 32bit processors and i686 is for 32 bit
<Jordan_U> dissection, linux-image-generic
<heskethj> but don't ask me, I'm not arch expert
<Jordan_U> dissection, It's the default kernel
<zeeeeee> help! i have a voice conference coming up in a few minutes, but my sound system suddenly decided to give me the finger
<zeeeeee> when i run sound recorder i get "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<dissection> Jordan_U: Yeah Im using that already... I'm talking about Cinelerra though, not my kernel
<dissection> Jordan_U: And there's no generic listed
<intelikey> :)
<AdvoWork> how can i make a copy of a whole folder, ie all of its contents. orig folder name = myfolder new one = new folder :/
<Jordan_U> dissection, Oh, my mistake, ignore :)
<dissection> Where do I add the repos, I forgot /etc/sources.list or something
<Jordan_U> zeeeeee, Was it working before?
<intelikey> AdvoWork cp -R /path/to/myfolder /path/to/'new folder'
<zeeeeee> Jordan_U: yeah, just fine yesterday
<zyvovolution> i get a timeout error while using the live cd can some one help me please?
<stefg> AdvoWork: cp -a
<dissection> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zeeeeee> god i hate this shit
<Jordan_U> zeeeeee, Has anything changed since then?
<NineTeen67Comet> g'day all .. I'm trying to watch some trailers that require quicktime .. is there a good suitable sub for this? I've got mozilla-mplayer plugin' but it doesn't seem to be working .. (and w32codecs)...
<zeeeeee> Jordan_U: apparently something did, but i wouldn't know what
<magnetron> !ohmy zeeeeee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy zeeeeee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AdvoWork> stefg whats the -a  do?
<magnetron> !ohmy | zeeeeee
<ubotu> zeeeeee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zeeeeee> magnetron: sorry
<stefg> zeeeeee: make sure no other program is hogging your sound
<zeeeeee> stefg: nothing else is running, just xchat
<stefg> AdvoWork: man cp
<stefg> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scabdates> is it possible to use konqueror on Ubuntu (non-kde)?
<NineTeen67Comet> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matthew> i need help
<Scabdates> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyvovolution> i get a timeout error while ubuntu is loading from the live cd whats the problem?
<matthew> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> zeeeeee, If you are desperate and it worked on the LiveCD you could boot that as a quick fix
<Michael_T_King> Sorry OPs
<Michael_T_King> :(
<zeeeeee> Jordan_U: actually i just got someone's windows laptop with skype on it
<zeeeeee> thanks though
<zyvovolution> is there someone who know more about an timeout error?
<zeeeeee> still interested in solving this, but not under the gun
<dissection> heskethj: It says I need the universe, multiverse and restricted respositories enabled. I had added some like these before. I have many in my sources.list that says restricted, etc.. I don't know exactly which of it is, or if I have the right one...
<Michael_T_King> <zyvovolution> if you could give me background i could elabloate plenty. I an a RHCE.
<heskethj> dissection, you should have the right ones if you have enabled them before
<heskethj> dissection, where does it tell you you need those?
<dissection> heskethj: On the link you gave me
<heskethj> dissection, you should be fine
<dissection> heskethj: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse <--- I have this in sources.list, is this it?
<heskethj> dissection, yep
<dissection> Great!
<Michael_T_King> im 47 for 49 qustiouns right!!!!
<intelikey> can anyone help me with a home server,  trying to share internet connection   ?
* Michael_T_King throws tons of confetti out.
<ari_stress> hi guys, i think i found an anomaly? why apt-cache fails to find xubuntu-desktop, while apt-get install xubuntu-desktop succeed?
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone ever used the "Loki Installers" to try to install a game such as Unreal Tournament or the like?
<Scabdates> wow this defrag is taking an insanely long time
<intelikey> ari_stress typo
<dissection> heskethj: Its installing, but I have a question. The source on the website was 27MB. When I'm installing it through apt-get, its only 14MB. Isn't source supposed to be smaller?
<matthew> my nvidia isscrewed..
<magnetron> dissection: the source will always be larger than the binary
<matthew> argg
<ari_stress> intelikey: i think it's not typo
<matthew> was fine in 6.10 upgraded to 7.04
<heskethj> dissection, the compiled one may not be compiled with certain things (unlikely though)... the more likely is that it doesn't have documents with it
<dissection> magnetron: Oh, okay, forgive my ignorance
<stefg> ari_stress: it's apt-cache search ... syntax error in /dev/brain
<intelikey> ari_stress can you show me the two commands     (copy paste  the commands only)  ?
<zeeeeee> stefg: i looked at those pages, none of them even mention recording
<ari_stress> intelikey: sure
<ari_stress> oh man! yes, it's a typo :D. i do this: apt-cache search xfce, not xubuntu-desktop. but still it;s strange. why searching xfce doesnt bring xubuntu-desktop?
<revilodraw> help
<stefg> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<intelikey> ari_stress cause it should find  xfce4
<revilodraw> oops! help! i cant use my wireless... "network connection:eth0:avahi"
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<intelikey> revilodraw wireless wont be   eth   will it ?
<incorrect> which kernel is ipvs enabled?
<revilodraw> intelikey: it used be eth0 but that is no longer an option... all i get is eth0:avahi
* intelikey doesn't have wireless *    but thought it was  ath#   iwconfig   stuff
<stefg> revilodraw: sudo apt-get remove --purge avahi-daemon
<intelikey> !wifi | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<revilodraw> stefg: thanks i will try that] 
<ari_stress> !apt-cacher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cacher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<revilodraw> stefg: do i need it though?
<stefg> revilodraw: 99% chance that you're not needing it
<intelikey> i still need help seting up server to share it's interner connection with intranet if anyone knows how    ?
<Michael_T_King> intelikey, piece of cake.
<Michael_T_King> I can do it wile spanking a baboon.
<intelikey> no just the network
<ari_stress> guys, i'm curious, why packages in the security repo are not "synched" to the local repo?
<revilodraw> stefg: k now restart?>
<ari_stress> Get:21 http://id.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main gnumeric-gtk 1.7.8-0ubuntu1 [1982kB] 
<ari_stress> Get:22 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main xscreensaver 4.24-5ubuntu2.1 [284kB] 
<stefg> intelikey: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/
<arrai> hi guys, my new laptop runs ubuntu out of the box (*cheer* ;)) but it lacks of a simple speaker. Thus there is no beep on using <tab> in the console for example. Since I some kind of miss it I wonder whether it is possible to redirect the beep to the normal speakers?
<intelikey> Michael_T_King i'm all ears
<stefg> revilodraw: not strictly necessary but the easiest way
<revilodraw> stefg: easy is good lol
<ari_stress> intelikey: you need 2 network card
<praetor> hi there, i want to install test3 - i have a software (mdadm) raid5 array and wish the installation to set it up for me so that when i boot after install its mounted - do i use the normal iso or the alternative?
<stefg> praetor: you need alternate, and to turn to #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<ari_stress> praetor: i think no matter what you use, you should setup the raid by yourself
<intelikey> ari_stress no only one.
<ari_stress> intelikey: 1 is ok, as long as you use another mean to connect to the internet, such as dialup modem / dsl usb
<praetor> ari_stress: i have set it up manual on edgy, feisty wouldnt boot with it (known bug). Thing is, Fedora and Foresight set it up perfectly out of the install so I expect Ubuntu to do the same
<intelikey> ari_stress yes dialup
<Michael_T_King> praetor, alternative.
<ari_stress> praetor: oh, i dont know that. cool
<revilodraw> stefg: sorry but that has made no difference
<Michael_T_King> Im stoned.
<Newbie_Dude> Sometimes things in my system tray (like "Desktop Search" and "Wired network connection") disappear -- the icon just vanishes. This only happens if I leave the computer on for a while, but not sure the exact cause. is this normal?
<stefg> revilodraw: at least  you good rid of one problem child. see !wifi for a troubleshooting guide
<ari_stress> intelikey: here;s how:  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<revilodraw> stefg: hmm ok... my wireless was working perfectly yesterday....
<revilodraw> stefg: which file has all the eth0 eth1 lo stuff in it again?
<stefg> revilodraw: ok, so get on the time-machine and rewind back to yesterday :-)
<ari_stress> revilodraw: do you use networkmanager?
<intelikey> ari_stress is that all ?
<replman> Hi!
<revilodraw> ari-stress: yes
<ari_stress> intelikey: yes, strange isn't it? :) but it's the very basic setup, no firewall
<ari_stress> revilodraw: so when you click on the wireless signal, it fails?
<intelikey> ari_stress doesn't work
<stefg> !wifi | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<replman> i made my usbstick bootable with the live-cd of (k)ubuntu. How is it possible to upgrade the kernel?
<ari_stress> intelikey: you should adjust the ip address according to your network setup
<intelikey> yeah i use 192.168.0.[1,2,3,4] 
<ari_stress> intelikey: hmm let me check
<intelikey> ari_stress   tty1 [root@~]  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~] 
<intelikey> but google is not pingable from the other boxen
<VilasBoas> hey can anyone tell me how can i install a software .jar on ubuntu and in what folder shoud i instal it??
<jatt> VilasBoas: you can execute the jar with java -jar
<VilasBoas> i need to install it so that all user can work with the same programe
<jatt> VilasBoas: usually you don't extract it just run it
<ari_stress> intelikey: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<jatt> VilasBoas: you can extract the contents with jar xvf
<ari_stress> intelikey: and make sure /etc/sysctl.conf, there is a line: ipv4_forward = 1
<intelikey> there is.    still no joy
<ari_stress> to reload systcl: sudo sysctl -p
<Ben_Cs> hello
<intelikey> did that no change
<Ben_Cs> is there a prog like SIW for ubuntu?
<ari_stress> can you paste the result from: ip route show ?
<intelikey> which box ?
<intelikey> server ?
<jonathan808> any one know how to get rid of that little arrow on the "main menu" icon?
<ari_stress> intelikey: the proxy server
<intelikey> k
<revilodraw> stefg: my only optiin is eth0:avahi, i cant even use a wired connection
<ari_stress> intelikey: also in your pc client, you must setup the gateway to your proxy server ip
<intelikey> ok how to ?
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  ip route
<intelikey> -root: ip: command not found
<ari_stress> intelikey: use instead: route -n
<Narada> hi is there a way to find what package a file belongs to
<lukasz>  ubuntu-pl
<lukasz>  ubuntu.pl
<lukasz> #ubuntu.pl
<sisko> ~
<ari_stress> Narada: rpm -qf /path/to/files
<lukasz> jak wejsc na polski czat
<VilasBoas> jatt: but in what folder sould i put the program?
<Myrtti> lukasz: stop it
<lukasz> polish version
<Myrtti> !pl | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Myrtti> lukasz: /join #ubuntu-pl
<intelikey> i don't think my box is any security risk but i'd rather not broadcast the addy
<Newbie_Dude> lukasz: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<lukasz> ok thank's
<Narada> ari_stress: apt-file :)
<intelikey> ari_stress  well ? your proxy server ip  <<< i'm network illiterate.     ???        i am using static ip's   and can ssh one box to the other,   but this is my first attempt at sharing network connection
<Newbie_Dude> Why do my "Desktop Search" and "Wired network connection" sometimes disappear from my system tray?
<lukasz> #ubuntu-pl
<Newbie_Dude> lukasz: ----> /join #ubuntu-pl
<revilodraw> does anyone know why my only option in the network applet is eth0:avahi, i cant even use a wired connection
<Nuktar> will beryl run normally on a 256 Ram/64 video ram system?
<dissection> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/3479/screenshotcinelerraerrohq7.png <---- What does this error mean? Please help me
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a way to get an eMail address from ubuntu.com or something like ubuntu.org or ubuntumail.com or something similar so I can represent the ubuntu? :)
<intelikey> ari_stress   ?
<kervel> hello, since this night (gutsy) dhclient doesn't work anymore. it complains about "permission denied". i think it drops too much privileges (when i remove the "dhcp" user and group, where dhclient does a setuid to, everything starts to work)
<SlimeyPete> kervel: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support :)
<SlimeyPete> you're more likely to get a good response there
<laura> ola
<dissection> Someone please help me, tell me what that error means
<juanita> ola
<juanita> hablais espaol??
<MirandaX> Hi
<revilodraw> can someone pls send me a copy of their 'interfaces' file
<lasse_> revilodraw: interface files ? explain
<kervel> SlimeyPete okay thanks, i'll ask it there
<alabanjes> Anyone who can help me set up kubuntu feisty on vmware?
<alabanjes> got workstation and player
<revilodraw> lasse: /etc/network/interfaces id like to look at someone else's
<nomasteryoda> dissection, here - http://aplawrence.com/Bofcusm/551.html
<nomasteryoda> google helps
<intelikey> revilodraw i guess not.
<Aaron_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<revilodraw> i accepted
<dissection> nomasteryoda: That command shows up in that window itself. But is it safe to do it?
<nomasteryoda> SHMMAX sets the maximumum size of a shared memory
<nomasteryoda> segment - it's a kernel variable.
<Aaron_> hey
<Aaron_> how do i put my self on the sudo
<Aaron_> so i can used it?
<nomasteryoda> that is what it does... so yes, that should be ok... your shared memory is just too low for cinelrra to run
<intelikey> Aaron_ you can't   someone that can use sudo or root will have to do that.
<nomasteryoda> Aaron_, when you setup Ubuntu, the first user is has "sudo rights"
<Aaron_> intelikey, i am root =)
<intelikey> Aaron_ anyone in the "admin" group can sudo
<Aaron_> but how do i add my username to the root?
<intelikey> add them to the admin group
<Aaron_> how?
<dissection> nomasteryoda: I have 768MB RAM, so will that command do any damage to ubuntu?
<Aaron_> okey done
<nomasteryoda> dissection, it should not affect it that I know of
<pabix> Hello. I've a little problem with the keyboard options. I would like to be able to switch between AZERTY (French), QWERTY (English-Us) and French-Dvorak. I use Gnome.
<intelikey> Aaron_ a simple test to make sure they can sudo       sudo echo boo
<nomasteryoda> it just redirects kernel to provide more shared ram
<Joy> is it possible to clone a bug report in launchpad?
<intelikey> Aaron_ if it says bo you're in.  else you aren't
<intelikey> errr boo
<pabix> But when the Dvorak disposition is in the list of my keyboard dispositions (even if not activated) my French disposition won't work any more with the third level
<pabix> ~#{[|`\^@] }
<pabix> don't work
<dissection> nomasteryoda: Is that memory thing valid only for the current session or is it permanent?
<Scabdates> i have 140gb freespace but i cant create a partition larger than 7mb
<Scabdates> why?
<intelikey> ari_stress yes
<incorrect> is there a pretty gui for xen?
<pabix> and this problem only occurs in a few applications: Xchat for example, not gnome-terminal
<AdvoWork> argh whats going on! got a file xdebug.tgz in a folder /var/temp  so i do: cp /var/temp/xdebug.tgz /home/myhome/xdebug  it runs the command so then i try cd /home/myhome/xdebug  (Not a directory) :/
<Scabdates> i defragmented also
<ari_stress> intelikey: your setup should be working. strange.
<intelikey> Scabdates did you let it dfrag the whole drive ?
<ari_stress> can you paste the result on proxy server: iptables -t nat -nL
<intelikey> ari_stress i think it may be the client box    will you help me with it
<Scabdates> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> ari_stress i can just a sec
<tiax> AdvoWork: you only copied the file, removing the extension. You'll need to decompress it, typing tar xvfz xdebug.tgz - try "mv xdebug xdebug.tgz" first
<ari_stress> intelikey: no problem, on the client, all you need to setup is: /etc/resolv.conf, and the default gateway
<dissection> nomasteryoda: It said permission denied :(
<kids_pro> Hi there I tried to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my Toshiba M100, but my vga card is ATI X1400 I can't install Ubuntu in graphic mode.
<kids_pro> I wonder if it possible to download driver and install the VGA from local CD instead of using apt-get install from the internet?
<Ben_Cs> i run feisty and i have an : Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950. and when i warzone 2100 the screen is very dark and blue with orange places on map. please help!
<intelikey> ari_stress http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38341
<Scabdates> intelikey: any idea what the problem may be?
<Aaron_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> Scabdates no.   windows uses a page file, often at the end of the system partition...   maybe that is in the way ?
<kids_pro> ubotu: the instruction work only if I got internet connection right?
<Scabdates> intelikey: what can i do to fix it?
<intelikey> turn off vertual memory  ?
<leszek> hi
<Scabdates> where's that at?
<revilodraw> my /proc/net/dev is empty... could someone with working wireless pls send me theres??
<manu_> hi, when will the ubuntu recording sound problems be fixed? :/
<intelikey> depends on the version and i don't do windows,  maybe in the control pannel
<ari_stress> intelikey: it looks good. but try to flush the iptables: iptables -F, and run the previous iptables script again. just to make sure
<intelikey> ok flushed
<intelikey> ari_stress it doesn't change it tho
<ari_stress> intelikey: you mean the result of iptables -t nat -nL is the still the same? it';s ok, now we setup the client
<yellow_chicken> is there a safer way to use this "rm -v *~"  ?  if i have a file named "abc~dec~" will be deleted.   i just want to remove all files ending with a ~
<intelikey> ok;
<intelikey> ari_stress ready.
<Scabdates> man that's terrible, i can;t beleive it wont let me make a partiton
<Tomcat_> yellow_chicken: Use select pattern in Nautilus.
<Tomcat_> yellow_chicken: That way, you can check first.
<Tomcat_> yellow_chicken: Or try "echo *~" to see what you'll be deleting. :)
<yellow_chicken> Tomcat_: i want command line
<ari_stress> intelikey: put the same nameserver from your server /etc/resolv.conf into each client
<simon__> Pls help. I tried to install Second life through an installer. by a fault i terminated the install and now none of my package managers work. This is all i get. pls. help.         A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information. 'E:The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<intelikey> Scabdates i was handed a notbook with vesta on it,  i pluged it in and dropped a linux cd in the tray booted and issued    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda       that cleans up windows pretty nicely
<intelikey> ari_stress ok.
<ari_stress> intelikey: how about the ip of the client? are they all set?
<intelikey> ari_stress yeah
<defrysk> simon__, I believe an abuntu package of secondlife is available at getdeb.net
<simon__> thats not the problem
<intelikey> static  192.*   ari_stress
<ari_stress> intelikey: ok, as long as the client can ping the server, it's ok. now we setup the default gateway on the client to the server
<simon__> my update manager and everything is locked because of the error
<simon__> apt-get doesnt work
<intelikey> ari_stress i can ssh in
<simon__> update manager doesnt work
<defrysk> simon__, try sudo apt-get -f install
<intelikey> ari_stress next ?
<simon__> nope... sudo apt-get -f install
<defrysk> simon__, make sure to shut down any packagemanagergui
<simon__> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ari_stress> intelikey: the config is at /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> yeah   and ?
<defrysk> try again
<defrysk> simon__, try sudo apt-get -f install
<simon__> how do i make syre all packagemanagerguis are shutdown?
<ari_stress> intelikey: please paste the content of the interfaces file
<defrysk> simon__, shut down synaptic and/or gdebi
<simon__> so killall synaptic gdebi should do it?
<intelikey> ari_stress auto eth0  \n iface eth0 inet dhcp         but i don't think i use that file anyway...
<defrysk> simon__, if they are not open they are not running
<simon__> i only have the update symbol showing in taskbar. don't know how to get rid of it
<defrysk> simon what output do you get from sudo apt-get -f install?
<intelikey> ari_stress i issue a command   ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.# up
<simon__> if i open the update manager i get the same error.
<intelikey> ari_stress  ???
<simon__> simon@Soss:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<simon__> Reading package lists... Done
<simon__> Building dependency tree
<simon__> Reading state information... Done
<simon__> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<KI4IKL> Are there any other good dropdown terminals like tilda?
<defrysk> simon__, dont past in the room
<simon__> sorry
<defrysk> you can get kicked/removed for it
<simon__> i thought it was just a small paste...
<defrysk> simon__, you downloaded the .debs ?
<KI4IKL> simon__, where did you get secondlife???
<ari_stress> intelikey: sorry interuption :D
<ari_stress> ok i'm back
<KI4IKL> simon__, if you got it from getdeb.com, it's outdated and wont fun
<defrysk> KI4IKL, good question
<revilodra1> my problem is fixed... THANK YOU to everyone on here that helps each other out
<KI4IKL> er run...
<simon__> no. i downloaded a third party installer from here: http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=3
<simon__> yeah.. i did
<ari_stress> intelikey: that won't save the config after reboot, we must define it in the file
<simon__> and now everything is broke :(
<ari_stress> intelikey: let me paste it for you in pastebin
<intelikey> ari_stress ok.
<KI4IKL> simon__, getdeb's version is outdated and you can't upgrade from linux like just downloading the upgrade from the actual second life program...you need to download and build second life from the source at the site
<intelikey> ari_stress which config ?
<simon__> my problem is not that i can't get second life
<simon__> my problem is that i terminated the installer and now my apt-get and update manager and all that stuff is locked
<simon__> it only says E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<blithen> Probably secondlife.com
<blithen> Or google it and go to the homepage.
<simon__> when i try to install anything
<KI4IKL> simon__, restart ubuntu, and it'll unlock apt-get
<simon__> i've done it
<intelikey> ari_stress command history will "save the config after reboot"  :)       if you can help me to get the thing to work "one time"  it's fixed from now on...     i just need to learn what has to be done.
<simon__> didn't help
<defrysk> simon__, click the downloadlink and let gedebi reinstall it
<simon__> which downlaod link?
<defrysk> simon__, maybe that way it can be resolved
<cnoi> how to use dvd95?
<KI4IKL> simon__, open synaptic, and search for secondlife-install and set for copmelte removal...then reinstall from source on the secondlife site...thats all I know to do.
<defrysk> simon__, the secondlife-install link
<Zamber> I have a funny issue: I removed all *dms ans configured my systes so that it starts my kde session via .xinitrc (something with *putty on tty1) and I have to manually shutdown from console becouse the off button has only the logout option (in kde and gnome too). Is there a way to get the shutdown button back withour installing any *dm?
<user__> I have not got the Title panels in beryl and compiz
<ari_stress> intelikey: sorry interuption again
<intelikey> ari_stress command history will "save the config after reboot"  :)       if you can help me to get the thing to work "one time"  it's fixed from now on...     i just need to learn what has to be done.
<simon__> i can't open synaptics package manager because of the same error
<user__> I runed a superkaramba on ubuntu :P
<defrysk> simon it needs to be reinstalled
<defrysk> just try my suggestion
<simon__> and i cant open the any installer
<KI4IKL> simon__, sudo apt-get remove secondlife-installer
<cnoi> somebody in here know how to mount a iso image?
<Zamber> user__ dolacz do #ubuntu-pl
<logixoul> Hi guys. Trying to install Kubuntu Feisty on a DT miniPC. Installation went fine till about 92% then the window just disappeared. When I rebooted, I was booted directly into Windows rather than the GRUB menu. Any hints please?
<Zamber> wpisz /j #ubuntu-pl
<ari_stress> intelikey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38342
<simon__> same output: E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<logixoul> !google mount iso loopback @ cnoi
<intelikey> cnoi sudo mount file.iso /dir -o loop
<logixoul> er, that bot is stupid
<intelikey> ari_stress ok now how to make it work tho ?
<cnoi> thanx
<logixoul> what intelikey said :)
<defrysk> simon__, download secondlife install manually and sudo dpkg -i secondlife-install
<ari_stress> intelikey: edit /etc/network/interfaces according to the pastebin (adjust the ip address to your situation), and then do: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Newbie_Dude> defrysk: he can't even open synaptic manager, that's major problem
<intelikey> ari_stress can you give me command line to impliment that now ?     i know how to edit a file.
<Ketzal> anybody can help me?
<jareth_> Download done.
<jareth_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<jareth_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<jareth_>  anybody an idea?
<nomasteryoda> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ari_stress> intelikey: vi /etc/network/interfaces, to edit: press 'i', to save: 'x', to cancel: 'q!'
<defrysk> jareth_, maybe install flash from the repos ?
<intelikey> ari_stress no
<intelikey> ari_stress the ifconfig command ?
<jareth_> i did install flash from repos in feisty ;)
<jareth_> tried to dpkg-reconfigure it, with same result
<ari_stress> intelikey: no, dont use ifconfig command, it will gone when rebooted
<ari_stress> edit the interfaces file
<intelikey> ari_stress yes i have to cause i don't even use /etc/network/*
<jareth_> trouble shuold have to do with siging of tarball..
<jareth_> ?
<ari_stress> intelikey: what OS in the client? redhat? ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> hmmm, if im root, why would i get this: ./configure: line 2928: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini: Permission denied
<intelikey> ari_stress it's a hack.
<ari_stress> ow
<ari_stress> ok
<defrysk> jareth_,  sudo apt-get clean , and try again
<intelikey> linux 2.4
<jareth_> defrysk : let me try...
<ari_stress> intelikey: here's the command: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<simon__> :) looks like it is working. won't terminate the process this time and hope it solves the problem
<simon__> thanks
<intelikey> ok
<defrysk> jareth_, maybe a sudo apt-get -f install first
<intelikey> ari_stress that's not all tho   is it ?
<ari_stress> intelikey: to setup routing: route add default gw 192.168.0.1/24
<intelikey> ok.
<jareth_> still md5 error...
<jareth_> no dep conflicts on my system..
<ari_stress> intelikey: after that, check the route by: route -n
<ledemente> Hi all.
<intelikey> i'm  taking notes and will impliment as soon as you say thats all ari_stress
* jareth_ is thinking about using the flash installer inside FF... :(
<berent> if i add a new application into the menu editor should i restart gdm to see it
<ledemente> I was looking for a GBA/GBC emulator for ubuntu (with a graphical frontend) the enables use of GameShark codes.
<ari_stress> intelikey: it's all: setting up ip, gateway, and dns. after that you can try to ping www.ubuntu.com and see if it gets the ip of ubuntu.com
<hellsing> hello
<intelikey> ok implimenting now.
<berent> if i add a new application into the menu editor should i restart gdm to see it
<defrysk> jareth_, does it show the path to that archive ? if yes go there and remove it
<jareth_> 12:58:36 (566.36 KB/s) - `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz' saved [2608602/2608602] 
<jareth_> Download done.
<jareth_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<jareth_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<jareth_>  anybody?
* eBoxNet hello ppl
<Catoptromancy> flash can be found in synaptic i think
<ari_stress> intelikey: but in your case, it's only temporary, you should put it into /etc/rc.local so that you dont have to set it every booting
<Catoptromancy> I can watch flash without a .tar
<jareth_> Catoptromancy: I installed with apt...
<Catoptromancy> apt-cache search flash
<jareth_> Catoptromancy: apt gives me this md5 checking error..
<hellsing> how i can edit gnome application menu ?
<intelikey> ari_stress 192.168.0.1/24 host name lookup failure
<Catoptromancy> look for good looks packages and use aptitude
<jareth_> is installed flashplugin-nonfreee
<intelikey> on the route command
<jareth_> s installed flashplugin-nonfreee
<ari_stress> intelikey: oh, let me check the exact command
<defrysk> Jarek, sudo apt-get remove <package> --purge ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get install <package>
<defrysk> jareth_, that is
<intelikey> ari_stress how about     route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> 0.1 is the proxy
<intelikey> will that work ?
<ari_stress> intelikey: that's right
<intelikey> k
<ari_stress> intelikey: after that check with route -n
<intelikey> k
<jareth_> defrysk: i locate path to the cache and try that.
<gutsytrials> Hi, I've tried about 20 things, and I CANNOT get grub fixed.
<gutsytrials> Any help?
<intelikey> two lines  looks ok to me
<ledemente> I was wondering if I could do it manually with a hexeditor. : \
<simon__> defrysk: hm... now it looks like the installer has stalled... I will wait and see if anything more happens but its been waiting for a long time. this was the last message: Preparing to replace secondlife-install 1.17.0.12-1~getdeb1 (using secondlife-install_1.17.0.12-1~getdeb1_i386.deb) ...
<ari_stress> intelikey: ok now try to ping www.ubuntu.com
<defrysk> jareth_, as long as the downloaded tar.gz is being removed before trying a reinstall
<intelikey> ari_nope times out
<intelikey> ari_stress nopt
<intelikey> nope
<HEP85> hellsing: System-->Settings-->Main Menu
<intelikey> typo.....
<defrysk> simon__, maybe some patience is being required
<intelikey> ari_stress   nope   it times out trying to ping
<ari_stress> intelikey: can it ping to the proxy server?
<defrysk> simon__, also read the comments on that package for secondlife : http://www.getdeb.net/comment.php?rel_id=1057
<intelikey> ari_stress you bet
<simon__> yeah. maybe. like 1o minutes... while the cpu usage is at a minimum?
<ari_stress> intelikey: ok, try this command: dig www.ubuntu.com
<jareth_> defrysk: i locate path to the cache and try that.
<defrysk> simon__, in short bad decision to try that package
<defrysk> jareth_, k
<jareth_> defrysk: still the same shit.. maybe try it yourself to see ??
<intelikey> ari_stress looks like another time out
<razorx> i have a problem.. my gdesklet is acting wierd
<simon__> yeah... my bad. but i really need my computer to work
<ari_stress> intelikey: on the proxy server, try to dig www.ubuntu.com
<ari_stress> intelikey: let's make sure it;'s working on the proxy server
<intelikey> ari_stress i'm talking to you on it... i think it works
<ari_stress> ok
<jareth_> defrysk: i installed flash since breezy days without trouble via apt. No mistake on my side.. Use also medibuntu repos..
<ari_stress> intelikey: you sure ip_forward = 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf?
<intelikey> cat /etc/sysctl.conf
<intelikey> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<defrysk> jareth_, locate install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<defrysk> then remove it
<defrysk> jareth_, locate is a search command
<intelikey> ari_stress but i may need to activate that somehow.  it's probably not automatic either
<ari_stress> intelikey: try sysctl -a (to reload it)
<intelikey> k
<ari_stress> ups wrong
<ari_stress> intelikey: it's sysctl -p
<intelikey> still no change
<jareth_> defrysk: i already did after i did apt-get autoremove nonfree-flashplugin. removed download files from /var/cache/apt/, afterwards i did a apt-get install nonfree-flashplgin...
<jareth_> defrysk: what's wrong?
<ari_stress> intelikey: let me google for you
<Catoptromancy> aptitude instead of ap-get
<intelikey> ari_stress   ;/
<defrysk> jareth_, install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz has an md5sum mismatch , so it has to be removed and redownloaded
<jareth_> maybe someone should try to reproduce this?
<Catoptromancy> shouldnt need a .tar to install flash
<nafik> hi, i've got an issue - when i try to connect via xchat-gnome or xchat (both IRC clients) to the server irc.quakenet.org - i got a message "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" in a terminal and IRC client exit.... log into other servers is ok... log into server irc.quakenet.org with an other IRC client (for example LorstIRC) is ok... do you have an idea?
<jareth_> defrysk: i did that for already 5 times now !
<Catoptromancy> im watch flash right now and never downloaded a .tar
<defrysk> jareth_, with the rm command ?
<jareth_> yep
<defrysk> Catoptromancy, you are clueless
<JosefK> is anyone else seeing lots of "/usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache" errors trying to dist-upgrade a fresh Feisty install?
<JosefK> it's blocking 3/4 of the packages in the update that depend on it :/
<jareth_> when downloading the .deb, tarball is downloaded and that refuses to install for me...
<yu31g7> Anyone willing to help me with a quick file replacement via the command line?
<yu31g7> I sort of messed with xorg.config and crashed X
<philipsmith> How do I change the default directory for the "file search" tool that is under Places > Search for FIles ?? Thanks! Phil Smith, Duluth, GA
<intelikey> yu31g7 cp file /dest/filename
<yu31g7> And whilst I have a backup, I'm clueless as to how to replace the original file again
<defrysk> jareth_, maybe the connection of the link used by the package is poor so it might be wise to try again tomorrow
<CheesyMonkey> yu31g7, It will be sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dron> hi, people! I have a problem: how I can adjust my keyboard's hot keys for start amarok?
<CheesyMonkey> yu31g7, Or whatever you named your backup :)
<yu31g7> Okay, sounds good
<jareth_> defrysk: i can live without flash for a few more days.. thanks for your advise <:)
<yu31g7> Thank yo
<yu31g7> That's actually exactly what the backup is called
<defrysk> jareth_, good luck
<ari_stress> intelikey: this is it :) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<jareth_> defrysk: :)
<intelikey> yu31g7 sudo cp /path/to/backup.xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> ari_stress looking
<jareth_> defrysk: otherwise i do it oldefashioned way.. i'll see...
<gutsytrials> Hi, my grub directory is on /dev/sdc2, but grub is not working.
<nafik>  hi, i've got an issue - when i try to connect via xchat-gnome or xchat (both IRC clients) to the server irc.quakenet.org - i got a message "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" in a terminal and IRC client exit.... log into other servers is ok... log into server irc.quakenet.org with an other IRC client (for example LorstIRC) is ok... do you have an idea?
<ari_stress> intelikey: i think you might want to replace ethX with ppp0
<intelikey> ari_stress not realy an option on a server with dialup internet
<intelikey> ari_stress did i miss something ?    the link said install firestarter
<ari_stress> what?
<ari_stress> intelikey: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<gutsytrials> I'm trying to fix my grub, but it says "Could not find device for /boot"
<gutsytrials> Any ideas?
<ari_stress> intelikey: firestarter is a firewall script that can do internet sharing too
<ari_stress> you can use it if you want
<intelikey> ari_stress no. that's what i was saying    i can't really install firestarter  too many deps
<ledemente> I was looking for a GBA/GBC emulator for ubuntu (with a graphical frontend) the enables use of GameShark codes. Any help?
<leszek> visualboy is a good choice
<yu31g7> Excellent!
<minerva> ola
<yu31g7> xorg.conf is replaced as requred.
<yu31g7> Thanks to everyone that helped out:)
<intelikey> ari_stress i dl'd that exact page and did all that including the installing of the dnsmasq and stuff   before i came in here and asked...  still no joy.   but thanks for all the fish,   it'll make good eating if nothing else  :)
<gutsytrials> I changed the flag in gparted to boot, will that do it?
<intelikey> gutsytrials you are in the wrong channel i think   #ubuntu+1
<dissection> I have an odd problem with Mozilla Firefox. Sometimes it starts creating several windows (blank page). Yesterday it created like 60 windows and I had to use killall. It happened again today. What could have caused that?
<ari_stress> intelikey: just take it easy, sooner or later you'll be able to set it up
<ledemente> leszek: it doesn't allow Gamshark though
<gutsytrials> I'm over there, too, but it's really just a grub problem, so....
<simon__> everything works fine again
<simon__> thx for all help
<intelikey> ari_stress many thanks for the patience    and help.
<ari_stress> intelikey: you;re welcome :)
* intelikey gives the patience award of the day to ari_stress 
<stuart_> is the only diff between xubuntu and ubuntu, xfce and gnome?
<ari_stress> i'm happy for your success
<stuart_> or is the core different as well? because my BIOS battery died and i've noticed xubuntu makes a bigger fuss out of it than ubuntu
<crolle17> i made the following: i removed the current svn-package and then installed again. but now i get the message: "package subversion is not available; but is referenced by another package. that could mean that a package is too old or only available from another source. E: package subversion has not installationcandidate"
<crolle17> can somebody please help me.
<Bonzodog> I need some help with nfs
<kaslepro> can someone please tell me how to install my bcm43xx network card? please take it slow... i'm a newbie
<xusamuel> my x window always crash. I need some help
<Bonzodog> I have a laptop with feisty on, and a desktop with Zenwalk (read:Slackware) on it
<Bonzodog> I have the zenwalk machine exporting my home dir as the server
<gutsytrials> OK, in Nautilus, disk-3 is my boot partition, how do I find out what it's /dev/sdx is?
<ari_stress> gutsytrials: sudo mount
<cewEk> dienda
<Phydoux> kaslepro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy   Go as slow as you need to...
<gutsytrials> thanks!
<gutsytrials> Now how do I fix the grub that is on /dev/hda3?
<ari_stress> gutsytrials: u mean the grub is broken?
<gutsytrials> yes.
<gutsytrials> Error 22.
<crolle17> svn-package-expert needed.
<ari_stress> gutsytrials: how come it broke? can u tell
<hellsing> what package that contain gnome menu editor ?
<gutsytrials> I installed a new version of Ubuntu (64bit)
<ari_stress> and?
<gutsytrials> hellsing: system preferences main menu.
<gutsytrials> And now I get Error 22
<ari_stress> gutsytrials: so, it's not bootable now?
<gutsytrials> I think that is the problem.
<gutsytrials> maybe it is not mounting as /boot or something
<gutsytrials> I have gparted open.
<hellsing> i think i miss the package, it don't show
<gutsytrials> if I change the flag to boot in gparted will that fix it?
<ari_stress> gutsytrials: so you're using a live cd to inspect the drive. well, you can boot with the cd and enter rescue mode, from it, you can try grub-install /dev/sda
<odat> anyone here familiar with banshee?
<hellsing> what package i must install to get system preferences main menu
<gutsytrials> I tried that already, but I think it is not mounting as the boot drive.
<leszek> hellsing, what ? the gnome System panel window ? Or the SLED Main Menu ?
<hellsing> leszek, the gnome System panel window.
<leszek> hellsing, it is installed already in feisty
<hellsing> i am installing gnome manually, i am using ubuntu server installation...
<leszek> hellsing, ah hmm... wait a sec
<HEP85> hellsing: /usr/bin/python -OOt /usr/bin/alacarte
<Pici> hellsing: if you install the ubuntu-desktop package it will include everything you need. Unless for some reason you dont want to do that.
<mak_> HI Guys
<HEP85> hellsing: package "alacarte"
<mak_> Iam new to UBUNTU and Linux..
<gcw|solurity> What package has the 32-bit compatibility libraries (for feisty)
<gcw|solurity> mak_: wassup?
<leszek> hellsing, it is gnome-control-center isn't it that what you are searching for ?
<HEP85> gcw|solurity: ia32-libs + linux32
<mak_> I want to do some programming (web development).
<gcw|solurity> HEP85: thx
<mak_> can you tell me, where to start in Linux.
<hellsing> leszek, i have already install it
<gcw|solurity> mak_: try to be more specific
<hellsing> how to edit the main menu manually via texteditor...
<mak_> I mean, I want to learn some programming langague in linux.
<mak_> I don't know much about linux, so where should i start ..
<Catoptromancy> mak_, start with shells
<hellsing> alacarte had show me something wrong
<liquiddoom> mak_: try shellscripts
<Catoptromancy> heh
<yellow_chicken> mak_: learn bash, or perl
<liquiddoom> mak_: they're simple, but fairly powerful
<liquiddoom> Speaking of which
<mak_> but what is the use of those bash and perl.
<Zamber> mak_ scripting. You can automate a lot of things with it
<Frogzoo> !docs | mak_
<ubotu> mak_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<gcw|solurity> mak_: Bash is a shell (think of command.com from dos or cmd.exe from NT) and it's very powerful both for moving around a system and for scripting/programming
<mak_> ok..thanks..
<liquiddoom> What's the best way to make logfiles?
<yellow_chicken> mak_: for web stuff, perl is nice with cgi
<liquiddoom> Can I simply write to the file in /var/log, or should I use some daemon or command?
<Catoptromancy> < logfile anyname.txt
<Catoptromancy> i think
<liquiddoom> I'll check
<HEP85> what have bash scripts to do with web development?
<gcw|solurity> liquiddoom is asking about "logs" ;-)
<Catoptromancy> liquiddoom, it logs the termnail for the command
<Catoptromancy> might not be what you need
<liquiddoom> Okay, I found logsave
<liquiddoom> seems like it'll work.
<liquiddoom> meh, I'll just use >>
<hellsing> my application menu, show nothing even i have revert it in alacarte. what's wrong is it.
<Scabdates> can someone please help me?
<Scabdates> i'm having major trouble
<liquiddoom> !ask | Scabdates
<ubotu> Scabdates: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scabdates> I have a 200gb Western Digital Hard drive. I only have XP installed on it but i want to dual boot with ubuntu 7.04. problem is, i'm trying to make a partition with partitionexpert, i have 140gb free, but i cant make the partiton any bigger than 7mb
<steven_> hi
<liquiddoom> Scabdates: Use gparted on the ubntu cd
<liquiddoom> Scabdates: Or when installing ubuntu, use the partitioner
<liquiddoom> !dualboot | Scabdates
<ubotu> Scabdates: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<HEP85> Scabdates: or try gparted livecd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stuart_> what's the command to run shell if i want to add a launcher on my desktop?
<x_> dy ... i have problem with SOUND ... anyone can help me ?!
<liquiddoom> <stuart_>: gnome-terminal
<stuart_> liquiddoom, is it the same if i'm using xfce?
<Scabdates> i tried
<steven_> i've 2 PCs connected via a crossed cable, ive installed dnsmasq on one of these and configured eth0 for static ip, on the other i've configured eth0 for dhcp lease, but it doesn't work, i receive no dhcp offers
<Scabdates> it wont let me make partitions bigger than 7mb
<liquiddoom> stuart_: no, I'm not sure what xfce uses
<stuart_> k
<whatspy> hi folks, some package is marked for installation by aptitude, but evidence shows it's already installed (I'm using it everyday!) . so everytime I do my updates I'm getting an error because of this, ever since a power outage occured during an update... how can I fix this ?
<x_> who can help me about Sound card ?!
<liquiddoom> stuart_: try this in your shell: echo $TERM
<stuart_> i'm downoading ubuntu anyawys. a little bored of xubuntu
<liquiddoom> stuart_: That should tell you what terminal you're running
<stuart_> liquiddoom, xterm
<Scabdates> any ideas?
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Then make a launcher for that
<stuart_> liquiddoom, cool. works. thanks!
<liquiddoom> stuart_: also, to install the ubuntu bits, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<x_> i have no sound in linux , how i can install sound card devices ?!
<liquiddoom> !alsa | x_
<ubotu> x_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scabdates> i defragmented too, i dont know what's wrong :(
<skulrid> Hello, I used an old ubuntu cd to recover the GRUB. I went to instalation mode chose the "/" and "/swap", and didnt format them, then thers a error and i continue to install grub, theres another error and I say OK, it intalls and I get the GRUB back but UBUNTU wont start... theres some mountin errors and stuf... anyone knows wath this is?
<stuart_> liquiddoom, i don't know.. i think i wanna fresh install an ubuntu drive. xubuntu fusses way too much over my dead BIOS battery
<stuart_> liquiddoom, is the core much different from ubuntu anyways? i think xubuntu's bootup is weird.
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Same kernel, different desktop manager
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Most of the base components are the same.
<stuart_> liquiddoom, oh? that means i'm just missing out on gnome?
<liquiddoom> stuart_: yep
<stuart_> i feel weird because sound on xfce is a little muffled, and the bootup is really giving me crap. i thought it was the kernel
<liquiddoom> stuart_: It installs gnome and a few gnome utilities
<Scabdates> there doesn't seme to be a cause :(
<liquiddoom> stuart_: What's going on with the bootup?
<stuart_> but if that's the case, no point downloading fresh then
<progress0r> my fonts on feisty just SUCK. I tried enabling the subpixel rendering and it appeared to do nothing. And ideas?
<stuart_> liquiddoom, my BIOS battery is dead, so gnome usually just fails the clock check. but on xubuntu it makes a big fuss about checking my HD, rebooting after checking, and can't write fsck, etc.
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Ah, so the hardware clock goes nuts
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Set it to sync the time frequently
<liquiddoom> stuart_: I think the command is time-admin
<stuart_> liquiddoom, doesn't help. once i turn off the pc, it forgets.
<liquiddoom> stuart_: hmm... would replacing the battery be hard?
<Scabdates> well then...
<stuart_> liquiddoom, perhaps. i have a freakin old pc. or maybe i'm just illiterate in that area
<garethlaw> hello
<garethlaw> hello?
<liquiddoom> stuart_: look on the motherboard. It will generally be a button cell (looks like a silver nickel-sized button) or a battery pack
<wiking> after system updating i have problem with sound device :( now I can hear music just in earphones
<skulrid> is there a way to reeinstall UBUNTU without lossing all my files?? I cant load ubuntu but I need all my files
<liquiddoom> stuart_: If it's a button cell, you can get a replacement easliy. Just write down the number you see on it, like "CR2032"
<Scabdates> I have a 200gb hard drive. There is 140gb of free space. No matter what method I use, It only let's me partition 7mb which is clearly not enough for a dual boot, what is wrong?
<jrib> skulrid: I would boot up a live cd, mount your partition and backup your files if you haven't already before doing anything else
<dissection> Anyone here has had any problems using FileZilla FTP Client? It tries to upload the same file over and over again
<stuart_> liquiddoom, is it supposed to be a size of a thumb button cell?
<skulrid> jrib can u explain that better please?
<erUSUL__> dissection: try with gftp (instaled by default iirc)
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Yeah.
<dissection> erUSUL__: Is that the CLI based one?
<wiking> after system updating i have problem with sound device :( now I can hear music just in earphones. Can i "update" it back???
<dissection> !gftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> dissection: nope it has GUI
<jrib> skulrid: ok, if you put the desktop cd in your drive and boot your system, you should end up with a working operating system running from the CD.  Then mount the partition your files are on and copy them to removable media or some other safe place
<Scabdates> *Cries* no ubuntu for scabdates ?
<skulrid> [jrib] : oh I see. the problem is there isnt that option in my cds..
<liquiddoom> Scabdates: I wasn't exactly following, but it won't work in gparted?
<jrib> skulrid: what option?
<EnkeleiD> hello any soft for ubuntu to remote my pc from the internet?
<skulrid> [jrib] : to end up with a working operating system running from the CD
<EnkeleiD> hello any soft for ubuntu to remote my pc from the internet , and from windows machines too?
<free-radical> hi ppl
<erUSUL> !info gftp | dissection
<jrib> skulrid: what version of ubuntu?
<liquiddoom> !vnc | EnkeleiD
<ubotu> dissection: gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ubotu> EnkeleiD: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<free-radical> when using NetworkManager, is there a way to handle ifup/ifdown events?
<stuart_> well blimey
<Scabdates> liquiddoom: I tried using Ubuntu's built in partioner, and it sorta almost worked but then it forze, and after i restarted i didnt have access to resize the main partition any longer. i also tried making a partition in PartitionMagic from the 140gb of free space i have on this HDD
<stuart_> liquiddoom, it is cr2032
<free-radical> i want to kill or restart my pidgin, whenever internet connection is loosed or established
<EnkeleiD> vnc is a client
<skulrid> [jrib] : I dont know... but this one is kinda old... theres only boot or server boot, and a more recent version like crashes when I choose start or install
<stuart_> liquiddoom, do they sell them everywhere? cheap?
<free-radical> anybody an idea?
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Yep. If you live in the US, try a radioshack or such
<stuart_> not in US, sadly.
<zweiundzwei> hi, i'd like to have ubuntu open the terminal and execute "md5check [file.md5] " when clicking on file.md5. how do i do that?
<stuart_> if i were in the US the first thing i'd do is find myself an MMA gym
<stuart_> will try to get a hold of one. thanks.
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Look anywhere you can get batteries
<dissection> erUSUL: Thank you. I'm installing it :)
<jrib> skulrid: well anything after 6.06 dapper will have a desktop cd that is both the install and live system.  Burn one of those and try it.  If that doesn't work, try something like knoppix
<Daverocks> free-radical: you could have a shell script running in the background checking network connectivity, and if it can't get on to the internet, it can kill the pidgin process
<liquiddoom> stuart_: You can get them online cheap if you don't see any locally
<skulrid> [jrib] : ok thnks im gonna try that
<Scabdates> liquiddoom: i just can't figure it out. there's no reason i shouldn't be able to take 30gb of free space from my HD and make a new partition with it?
<Daverocks> free-radical: but in my experience pidgin just keeps trying to reconnect... when my internet comes back, pidgin connects back again
<stuart_> liquiddoom, how do i go about taking it out anyways. it seems fastened
<free-radical> Daverocks: hm okay, but i want to kill pidgin _before_ connection will be terminated
<liquiddoom> Scabdates: Start up the cd and run "gksudo gparted"
<Daverocks> free-radical: so you're terminating the connection?
<stuart_> fastened by a black rubber thing
<free-radical> Daverocks: the main problem is, i use suspend very excessively and i want my pidgin to close the icq connections before suspending
<jrib> skulrid: what happens when you try to load up ubuntu anyway?
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Generally, you pry it out carefully.
<Daverocks> free-radical: make killing pidgin part of your suspend script
<EnkeleiD> hello any software server for ubuntu to remote my pc from the internet , and from windows machines too?
<stuart_> liquiddoom, oh. will try
<Daverocks> free-radical: ah, this is ubuntu, there's a suspend button... heh...
<free-radical> Daverocks: and where can i find that script?
<liquiddoom> stuart_: Use something like a screwdriver and go up under the clip, and wedge the battery out
<jrib> EnkeleiD: like ssh?
<stuart_> cool. gotta get a battery first
<free-radical> Daverocks: some days ago, in my gentoo system, in fact i did it that way
<Daverocks> free-radical: yeah, ubuntu is more difficult to hack on
<liquiddoom> free-radical: how about this
<skulrid> [jrib] : FIrst I can see ubuntu logo and the 2 first steps (of the OS loading) are OK then it turns black and it says mkdir: cannot creat directory.... read only fulesystem, ant then it takes loads of time to load the hardware drives and ends up with lots of mouting erros and stuff...
<free-radical> how do other people solve the problems with pidgin and suspend?
<liquiddoom> free-radical: add a line to /etc/interfaces or whatever the NIC file is
<EnkeleiD> jrib graphical
<EnkeleiD> jrib graphical like ubuntu
<EnkeleiD> :)
<Daverocks> liquiddoom: yah i was thinking that as well
<jrib> !vnc > EnkeleiD (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> skulrid: what if you choose "recovery mode" at the grub menu?
<liquiddoom> free-radical: Okay, found it
<EnkeleiD> i have seen it but it is a client isnt?
<free-radical> liquiddoom: hm, but that works with NetworkManager?
<KI4IKL> I have the second life folder on my desktop. I run second life from just clicking on a script in there, how can I set a launcher on my desktop to cd to that directory, then run that file....btw it's a ./ file
<skulrid> jrib basicly the same thing... it wont start
<Daverocks> KI4IKL: make a symbolic link
<liquiddoom> free-radical: Edit /etc/network/interfaces and add a line "up pidgin" and "down killall pidgin"
<KI4IKL> a what?
<jrib> EnkeleiD: ubuntu has several vnc servers in the repositories.  You even have system -> administration -> remote desktop  by default
<liquiddoom> free-radical: It should work with the NetworkManager.
<Daverocks> actually, it might actually be better if you cd'd to the directory, it might need it as the working directory
<Daverocks> KI4IKL: ^^
<KI4IKL> yeah, but how do I make a launcher that cd's to the directory?
<Daverocks> KI4IKL: make a simple bash script on your desktop, "cd secondlifefolder/ && ./secondlife"
<MattJ> KI4IKL, where do you want the launcher?
<EnkeleiD> krfb?
<free-radical> liquiddoom: kk, i'll test that, thanks a lot
<KI4IKL> thanks Daverocks
<liquiddoom> free-radical: Don't forget to add it to the proper interface section
<Newbie_Dude> I am trying to make a launcher/shortcut of a command I need to run from terminal. I need to type "wine D4S.exe" and I have to type that in a particular folder "My Downloads" ... Can this be done with a launcher/shortcut?
<Daverocks> KI4IKL: no problem, don't forget to put "#!/bin/bash" as the first line and set it executable..
<skulrid> jrib shalll i download 6.06 or 7.04?
<free-radical> liquiddoom: i cant recognize any sections here?!
<liquiddoom> free-radical: ah
<jrib> skulrid: I would go with 7.04
<skulrid> [jrib] : ok
<liquiddoom> free-radical: you see where it says things like "iface eth1" and such
<logixoul> Hi. Trying to install Feisty. The installer window suddenly disappeared at like 95%. Rebooting shows that GRUB isn't installed (I'm thrown into Windows). The installed Kubuntu partition doesn't have a grub/ dir under /boot, so I can't even install grub manually, it seems.
<jrib> skulrid: recovery mode should give you more verbose information though
<logixoul> Any hints please?
<liquiddoom> free-radical: Add it under the interface you're using. If you're not sure which you're using, run ifconfig and see which one has an IP
<KI4IKL> ack! I sent an important file to the trash and it's gone, how can I recover it???
<free-radical> liquiddoom: yes, i see that "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<jrib> KI4IKL: "it's gone" means you deleted it, or?
<Daverocks> KI4IKL: if it's just in the trash, you can just drag it out again
<KI4IKL> I looked in my trash folder...and it's not there
<free-radical> liquiddoom: and here, i have to write "iface eht1 inet dhcp up pidgin" or what is the syntax here?
<liquiddoom> <free-radical
<liquiddoom> free-radical: I'll pastebin what to write
<Daverocks> KI4IKL: k, how did you delete it? shift-delete in nautilus, rm from bash, etc?
<radoe> KI4IKL: Unless you have a backup its gone forever then.
<KI4IKL> I right clicked and clicked move to trash
<free-radical> liquiddoom: i dont know so much about that irc and pastebin stuff :(
<liquiddoom> free-radical: I'm just gonna send you a link which will show you what to write
<jrib> KI4IKL: you can try: sudo updatedb && locate NAME_OF_YOUR_FILE
<fevel> hello
<Daverocks> free-radical: basically he/she will give you a link to a website which has text on it, that he/she posted
<free-radical> liquiddoom: yes, kk, give me that link ^^
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(LuitvD/#ubuntu) hm, I guess I should have this channel, or the RT2x00 Project channel
(teenbeat2007/#ubuntu) cant get it back in sound, i had sound half an hour ago , but not anymore
(skieros/#ubuntu) hello
(erUSUL/#ubuntu) aricz: gpm
(skieros/#ubuntu) whats he best movie player for ubuntu?
<aricz> erUSUL : ahh, excellent, thank you:)
<skieros> ?
<Daverocks> skieros: people's opinions of what "the best" is will vary
<skieros> well the most common used lest say
<radoe> Kevin4381: ATI Binary Drivers and "Desktop effects" do not work well together, as they are missing some needed extensions. You need to setup Xgl for that. For a 9800Pro you should stick with Xorgs radeon driver.
<skieros> for exampel what do you use?
<Daverocks> skieros: well in ubuntu, Totem would have to be one of the most popular, since it's the default movie player
<skieros> another one?
<skieros> skieros@dell:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<skieros> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<radoe> skieros: (g)xine or vlc.
<lore_> Daverocks: yes...
<skieros> why doent it let me download it?
<Daverocks> skieros: make sure you don't have something else using the apt database (e.g. synaptic)
<skieros> a yes synaptic is updating
<radoe> skieros: some other package manager frontend (synaptic or adept is open)
<Daverocks> skieros: wait for it to finish
<skieros> alright
<Daverocks> lore_: let me check on my ubuntu system
<taxman> skieros: only one process can use the package database at once
<lore_> Daverocks: ok!
<aricz> Why is the ncurses-colors wrong in ubuntu but not on other distros ?
<skieros> i see, you guys also sue v7.04 right?
<taxman> yes
<skieros> s/sue/use/
<Kevin4381> radoe; I'm not quite sure what you mean ...
<jrib> aricz: huh?
<Cplunsford> hey anyone know what the wine and the cedaga channels are?
<Daverocks> skieros: i'm not using ubuntu at the moment, but i've got dapper on another box (yah i know i shoud upgrade but it's LTS :P)
<Kevin4381> radoe:  - I downloaded ATI's drivers (after testing desktop effects without them--and it didn't work) ..
<Cplunsford> anyone?
<aricz> jrib : yeah, they're showing wrong colors..
<skieros> LTS stands for linux from scratch right?
<leszek> LOL
<liquiddoom> long term support
<jrib> aricz: you have to be more specific
<liquiddoom> LFS is linux from scratch
<jrib> skieros: lfs
<skieros> loool sorry!
<revilodraw> heellooo how do i check if ipv6 is disabled... there is a terminal command
<Cplunsford> LFS
<aricz> jrib : well, there seems to be some problems with the TERM=linux .. playing games that uses ncurses (or for that matter, the irc-client BitchX) shows the wrong colors
<Daverocks> revilodraw: do a "ifconfig" and see if there's a inet6 addr or not
<taxman> Cplunsford: did you check their websites? or you can do a channel search
<skieros> mpalyer will eb able to handle mp3 and audio fiels as well corret?
<aricz> jrib : for some reason it only uses 7 maincolors for 16 colors ..
<radoe> Kevin4381: ATI's driver does not work out if the box for desktop effects (beryl or compiz) as it is missing the "Composite extension". You need another X-Server (Xgl) to get it working.
<Cplunsford> taxman, not really I figured some one here would know'
<Cplunsford> im looking it up atm actually
<Daverocks> lore_: lol eclipse has a lot of dependencies
<alaQ> revilodraw: ifconfig | grep inet6
<jrib> aricz: what terminal emulator are you using?
<taxman> no its long term support
<Kevin4381> thanks radoe; I can continue using the ATI drivers I downloaded and installed then.. and just install Xgl?
<lore_> Daverocks: yes, a LOT :)
<aricz> jrib : how do I find out about that? TERM=linux .. that's all I know
<aricz> jrib : :)
<Cplunsford> join #winehq
<radoe> Kevin4381: to avoid this, use the original radeon driver comming with Ubuntu, it should support effects and 3D acceleration on your 9800pro
<Cplunsford> woops
<jrib> aricz: what program do you use to get a terminal?
<aricz> jrib : how do I find out?
<jim> why can I not get CGI.pm installed on apache2 ?
<Some_Person> Can I disable the GRUB menu?
<aricz> jrib : I'm in virtual console..
<jrib> aricz: ah
<aricz> jrib : "ordinary" console ..
<stuart_> is there an MSN client for linux that will allow pics, filesharing, etc?
<revilodraw> alaQ: ifconfig | grep inet6    ... no news is good news right?
<Daverocks> lore_: yeah, just install eclipse and it'll handle all the dependencies
<magnetron> stuart_: try amsn
<aricz> jrib : so, you wouldn't know more about this ?
<Daverocks> revilodraw: yeah, means ipv6 is disabled
<taxman> Some_Person: why would you want to? Then you couldn't boot other OS's
<alaQ> revilodraw: yeah, if you want it disabled.
<stuart_> magnetron, thanks. will do.
<jrib> aricz: nope, not offhand
<Some_Person> taxman: I use Vista's bootloader for my 4 os's
<Daverocks> stuart_: amsn is good, pidgin also does what you want
<fevel> I installed ie4linux but cant type anything in the url fiels??
<nomad111> how can i get the newer style 'start' (so to speak) menu in ubuntu
<nomad111> similar to the one in linux mint
<Some_Person> taxman: i don't like going through 2 menus to load ubuntu
<dissection> Hi, my friend wants to know how he can check if he's using KDE or GNOME. I think he's using a different distro
<skieros> if i downlaod mpalyer will it have all common codecs indise it? becaus totem doeasen play even a simple mp3
<stuart_> oh yeah, plan to install neverwinter nights with wine later, how'd i know if i installed nvidia properly?
<nomad111> what package should i download
<Daverocks> Some_Person: have vista overwrite grub on the MBR with its own bootloader
<fevel> there is an h there and nothing I type works....did anybody have the same problem??
<revilodraw> alaQ: stupid question maybe, but do i want it disabled?
<Daverocks> Some_Person: like, the loader that loads the vista boot loader menu :P
<Some_Person> Daverocks: Vista is in the MBR
<taxman> Some_Person: makes sense. I can't recall how, but the offical grub docs would tell you. OR what Daverocks said
<radoe> skieros: just install the missing (restricted) codecs for use with totem.
<Daverocks> Some_Person: ah right, you boot ubuntu from vista, ubuntu brings up its grub
<skieros> will maplyer have them by default?
<Some_Person> Daverocks: correct
<Daverocks> Some_Person: that must mean grub is installed on the partition?
<alaQ> revilodraw: I've not really noticed a difference running either way, because if it's not available, there's always ipv4 lurking about...
<Daverocks> Some_Person: as opposed to the mbr
<Some_Person> Daverocks: correct
<Daverocks> skieros: yes, mplayer comes with everything
<magnetron> dissection: compare http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gnome-2.18-release_notes.png to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:SnapshotKDE37.png
<skieros> cool
<Some_Person> Daverocks: I have it working like I want, except I want to hide/remove the GRUB menu
<ledemente> Hi all, I'm trying to get VMWare working and I find that it halts/aborts after: Unable to build the vmmon module.
<revilodraw> alaQ: hmm i think its a little faster with ipv6 disabled (and thats y i wanted to check) but im pretyy sure windows connects to the internet server or whatever faster, but ubuntu seems to load the page faster
<ledemente> It has other info, but I don't think I'd be allowed to paste it all.
<Daverocks> Some_Person: i'm just thinking of ways to remove grub from the partition but i don't think that's easy
<dick> test
<nomad111> ah ye its called 'menu bar', so where can i get the new style menu bar as seen in this screenshot http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/cassandra/2.png
<Daverocks> Some_Person: it's probably easier to set the timeout to like 0 or 1 second
<taxman> Some_Person: I found it. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/hiddenmenu.html#hiddenmenu if you want to go that route
<awerner32> is there any program that anybody knows of that will over a network keep a networked folder recursively backup a folder on another compuer. that was worded horribly, a program that will make a folder on a server look identical to one on another computer on the network either automatically or with a click to update it
<Some_Person> Daverocks: I want GRUB on the partition
<Daverocks> Some_Person: right, because that's the only way ubuntu will boot :P
<Daverocks> Some_Person: taxman's suggestion is good
<Some_Person> taxman: that leaves the timer going, i don't want a countdown
<Some_Person> Daverocks: correct
<alaQ> revilodraw: it's technically not a difference of 'how fast can I go', but of 'how am I talking to you?'
<taxman> but you can shorten the timer. That's right in the config file IIRC
<LuitvD> how can I escape from a soft lockup?
<LuitvD> or is that impossible?
<mrpoundsign> awerner32: rsync over ssh?
<revilodraw> alaQ: ok... a little lost, but i think i know what you mean... i am needed by the parentals, so thank you for your help.. bye
<LuitvD> is it as irreversible as kernel panic or oops?
<awerner32> ok, ssh is perfect thanks
<alaQ> revilodraw: glad to help :)
<mrpoundsign> awerner32: rsync... it uses ssh
<awerner32> no no i understand that
<taxman> LuitvD: depends on what's locked. If it's X windows, crtl-alt-backspace may exit X
<mrpoundsign> awerner32: cool.
<awerner32> i am saying that is a perfect way to do it because the server is already set up for that
<Kevin4381> how can I check to see if I have xgl installed?
<LuitvD> taxman: soft lockup of CPU#0
<aricz> Uhm, how do I get rid of the UNI-support (fonts) in virtual console?
<stuart_> i'm using geforce2 MX440, which package should i apt-get?
<taxman> LuitvD: you got an error message saying that?
<LuitvD> caused by a hanging kernel driver
<Daverocks> LuitvD: a soft lockup is pretty much as bad as a hard lockup, i don't think it's easy to reverse
<LuitvD> taxman: yes, my dmesg shows that info
<Some_Person> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrpoundsign> awerner32: from the target server, it's rsync -av --delete from_server:/path/you/want/to/copy/ /path/i/want/stuff/in/ (the trailing slashes are important)
<LuitvD> Daverocks: my CPU is getting bloody warm because of the lockup...
<LuitvD> Daverocks: guess it is bad...
<LuitvD> stupid rt61 drivers
<Daverocks> unstable drivers inserted into the kernel = bad :P
<radoe> Kevin4381: please start reading at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<tatters> been trying to upgrade to gutsy keep getting Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<LuitvD> the serialmonkey rt2x00 project doesn't have an IRC channel do they?
<awerner32> ok thank you
<dissection> Sometimes when I have several windows of the same application, like a few terminals for differnet things, they all get minimized to the same tab in the taskbar.. How do I prevent that from happening? In windows there's an option like minimize in a group for something like this
<LuitvD> these are the dmesg lines produced after loading the rt61 driver: http://pastebin.ca/627594
<aricz> Hi, anyone know how to DISABLE UTF-8 in virtual console?
<LuitvD> I guess I should try the current CVS version
<aricz> my fonts are garbled up here.. strange character
<aricz> s
<Daverocks> LuitvD: yeah, get those "drivers" out of your kernel asap, lol
<erUSUL> LuitvD: you should report it as a bug either in launchpad or here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/
<LuitvD> Daverocks: good thing I already blacklisted it :)
<taxman> dissection: I don't know, but did you know terminal can use tabs too? ctrl-shift-T
<LuitvD> erUSUL: I have so many things that need to go on launchpad :P
<stuart_> eh, i can't cut and paste from xterm?
<LuitvD> Daverocks: if I hadn't blacklisted that driver it'd load at startup :P
<keenen> I need some ubuntu installing help
<Daverocks> LuitvD: heh
<taxman> stuart_: you can it's just screwy, use your mouse's right click menu to cut and paste to term
<Daverocks> keenen: ask
<erUSUL> LuitvD: that's how open source gets better with help from her users ;)
<ZombieWerewolf> im running kde and gnome side by side, and in kde i have compiz-fusion and gtk-window-manager  running (probably shouldn't do gtk-window-manager with kde but i do not know what else to use) and the 3d cube isn't working. The hotkeys are ctrl+alt+button1 but it just isn't working. How do I make the cube work?
<taxman> keenen: ok, be specific
<stuart_> taxman, i'm using xfce, and i can't even rightclick in xterm
<jrib> stuart_: or ctrl-shift-c to copy and ctrl-shift-v to paste in a term, or just hilight what you want to copy and use middle click to paste
<LuitvD> good thing I have two cores... lockup of CPU#0 doesn't stop CPU#1 from dumping my dmesg :)
<ZombieWerewolf> note: all the other special window effects are working
<keenen> I am running the ubuntu installer and the screen Faded black and all i see is the mouse
<Daverocks> keenen: *faded* black? o_o
<keenen> yea
<keenen> >.>
<keenen> <.<
<Daverocks> keenen: uh, at what point in the installer?
<stuart_> i can right click from the menu's Terminal, but my own xterm launcher doesnt allow me to right click
<dissection> taxman: I don't want tab and I don't want them minimized together either. I want to disable it
<keenen> copying files 52%
<keenen> with dual boot of windows xp and i am scared it going to mess it up :P if grub is not fully installed
<Daverocks> keenen: maybe screensaver? :P
<keenen> lol thanks
<jrib> dissection: right click on the window list and go to properties iirc
<keenen> The screen server didn't go away when i was moving the mouse for a few mins :P
<Daverocks> keenen: heh
<stuart_> how do i see what commands the menu up tehre is using for apps?
<HEP85> keenen: keypress should do then
<Daverocks> keenen: also, you _should_ be fine with dual booting, but there's always a lot of anxiety the first time
<stuart_> i can't right click on the menu in xfce
<keenen> Dual boot works fine on my other PC's :P
<keenen> i hope the same on my laptop
<stuart_> and how'd i make a launcher for Terminal in xfce without using xterm because xterm doesn't allow me to cut and paste
<taxman> dissection: right click on an empty space in the taskbar and select preferences. Check never group
<jrib> stuart_: I can right click on "<xubuntu icon> Applications" and get an option to "edit menu"
<Daverocks> keenen: ah well you're familiar with the process then
<HEP85> keenen: it is very easy to fix xp on dual boot. not so easy to fix ubuntu
<Daverocks> HEP85: depends what you stuff up :P
<keenen> You think i can run beryl with 64 mb of video ram?
<taxman> dissection: the only empty space I had was the far left close to the show desktop icon
<Daverocks> keenen: yeah, beryl runs great on even low-end graphics cards
<DerangedDingo> I have a quick question: Can anyone tell me what "mcop" is or is an abbreviation of?
<eboxnet> hello ppl
<Daverocks> keenen: which card?
<HEP85> Daverocks: I mean reinstalling grub vs. using the windows xp cd and enter fixmbr in the repair console
<keenen> Cool :D
<dissection> taxman: I don't have "preferences" and I can't find never group
<stuart_> jrib, still doesn't let me see what command Terminal is using
<Daverocks> HEP85: in that sense, yeah
<jrib> stuart_: xfce4-terminal
<stuart_> jrib, woopee! thanks.
<DerangedDingo> keenen: I'm running Compiz and have run Beryl on my Intel Integrated 64mb graphics controller from 2003
<taxman> dissection: what desktop and ubuntu version are you running?
<jrib> stuart_: you're right, I assumed it was like the one in GNOME
<radoe> HEP85: its easy to fixup ubuntu to. You need some boot-CD, of course. I made a CD with only only grub on it for such cases.
<dissection> taxman: 7.04 with GNOME
<keenen> I have the smae card u have but its 2004
<ashukmin> Hello.
<stuart_> btw, which NVidia package should I use for Gefore2?
<keenen> same*
<stuart_> i have a feeling id idn't install mine correctly
<Newbie_Dude> Where does Ubuntu keep all its fonts? I wanna try copying the "Sans" font into my Wine\Windows\ directory to see if I can get the same font there.
<jrib> dissection: right click on the drag bar for the window list then
<DerangedDingo> Newbie_Dude: /usr/share/fonts
<taxman> dissection: you must not be right clicking in the right spot. Do you get a context menu when you right click on the bottom left of the screen
<DerangedDingo> Newbie_Dude: GNOME keeps everything graphically related in /usr
<Newbie_Dude> DerangedDingo: thanks!
<tannerld> I just installed miro, but I can't play anything in it?
<DerangedDingo> Well, Linux in general
<dissection> taxman: I get Add to Panel, Properties, Delete this Panel, etc
<HEP85> radoe: can't you use the livecd?
<keenen> Can i run the burn effect on my intel 64 mb video ram card?
<Newbie_Dude> DerangedDingo: bummer, it doesnt actually name the font file after the font name >_<
<aricz> Well, bye bye ubuntu, thanks for all the help, but I'm gonna take a trip into the world of debian .. tatua :) Thanks for all the help from this great community. Bom !
<taxman> dissection: that's what I get when I click on the top menubar, did you reverse them?
<DerangedDingo> Newbie_Dude: that sucks. what about a search of your filesystem?
<x_> hello everybody ... who knows how we can have a glass terminal ?!
<radoe> HEP85: Grub on CD boots in like 2 seconds, why wait for an entire Live-CD just to fix grub then?
<stuart_> hm, i underestimated linux
<rdesh> hi
<dissection> taxman: Yes but both bars give the same options when I rightclick
<stuart_> the more i learn the more it rocks
<Newbie_Dude> DerangedDingo: ok i'll search for "sans"
<rdesh> is there a speed advantage if i compile my own kernel for ubuntu amd64?
<keenen> I backup my grub :P and then i just made a live cd that just runs the commands i made it to do :P
<awerner32> when you change the mount options in the gui with gnome does it change fstab or does it do it differently?
<dissection> taxman: Its the first time I've seen them grouped. It had never done that before. Now all of a sudden they ungrouped by itself. I don't know how or why this is happening.
<taxman> dissection: ok, with a blank taskbar I get that too. The only way I get the menu you need is when clicking very close to the icon on the lower left that minimizes everything to show the desktop
<alaQ> Newbie_Dude: try creating a .fonts folder in your homedir and put them there.
<DerangedDingo> x_: Open terminal, select "Edit", then "Profiles", then "Edit" in the new window, and go to the "Effects" tab
<tego> i setup kubuntu -desktop I SEE MORE PROGRAM  ADD TO ME AND I WANNA KNOW HOW TO USE PROGRAM LIKE NETCUT EXE I CAN SETUP IT EASY  BUT CANT USE
<alaQ> Newbie_Dude: IIRC, the X font server searches for fonts in the homedir too.
<x_> DeragedDingo   thanks ... i'll check it now :)
<keenen> alaQ: is there a font manger program i think i used it before? not sure :P
<strabes> tego: You don't have to shout.
<DerangedDingo> I have a quick question: Can anyone tell me what "mcop" is or is an abbreviation of? I was boring and installed KDE, and I'm trying to get rid of some configuration files it left over
<HEP85> radoe: because you normally don't have grub on cd when you are installing a linux distro for the first time in your live
<eBoxNet> lol
<keenen> manger*
<DerangedDingo> bored*
<keenen> manager*
<Newbie_Dude> alaQ: actually i'm trying to get the wonderful ubuntu font called "Sans" to work in Wine. But I think the fonts for Ubuntu are different than Windows...
<Daverocks> tego: you mean, the netcut on windows that does arp spoofing?
<taxman> DerangedDingo: google should be your friend :)
<strabes> Newbie_Dude: if they're .ttf they should work
<phrontist> how can I list user groups on a system?
<DerangedDingo> okie doke
<tego> YES DAVEROCKS
<keenen> taxman: put that on the title on this chan :D
<W9ZEB-Lars> Is there any reason when installing a second USB mouse the performance would completely tank?
<eBoxNet> CAPS
<strabes> Newbie_Dude: The fonts in ubuntu are .ttf files as well; they should work in windows
<Daverocks> tego: well first off all turn off caps lock
<dissection> taxman: That worked, thats :D
<W9ZEB-Lars> the mouse performance that is.
<alaQ> Newbie_Dude: any truetype fonts will work for both.
<Daverocks> *of
<taxman> dissection: np
<tannerld> anybody able to play videos in miiro?
<tatters> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I am running?
<taxman> keenen: I don't have ops here, but good thought :)
<strabes> tatters: system > about ubuntu
<dissection> My screenshot: http://www.wotanist.com/Screenshot.png
<W9ZEB-Lars> taxman: uname -a might tell you something
<W9ZEB-Lars> taxman: sorry, wrong nick
<W9ZEB-Lars> tatters: uname -a MIGHT tell you something.
<taxman> W9ZEB-Lars: yeah and that doesn't tell you the ubuntu version
<michael357> hey if you got disconnected and you are still in a channel
<michael357> so that you can't take your own nickname back
<taxman> I forgot the command line that does
<Daverocks> tego: and for the arp spoofing, you can use very manual tools like arpoison, or easier-to-use ones such as arpspoof (from the dsniff suite), or ettercap
<user1__> ugly
<michael357> how do you get your nick back?
<strabes> michael357: You should register with nickserv so that your nick is protected
<taxman> michael357: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<eBoxNet> michael357: use ghost command
<x_> DerangedDingo thanks friend ... that worked :-)
<user1__> how do i post a screenshot?
<michael357> it is registered
<michael357> ok
<W9ZEB-Lars> tatters, taxman: cat /etc/issue
<strabes> then you have to /nickserv identify password
<W9ZEB-Lars> unless of course you've changed it.
<strabes> or /msg nickserv identify password
<keenen> Can 75hz warn out ur monitor faster? 60hz make your monitor last longer?
<tego> THANKS MAN
<radoe> HEP85: You are right, but for *me* grub-on-CD is just right (well, yes, back in 1994 when I installed my first linux system there was no grub at all and fixing booting problems always involved a prepared floppy  ;) )
<taxman> strabes: when the nick is still logged in you need to ghost. That's what he was asking
<tatters> oh,thnx got it cat /etc/issueUbuntu gutsy (development branch) \n \l
<mikerose357> thank you that worked
<lachlan> wow so many people :O
<taxman> tatters: you probably should be running 7.04 instead
<keenen> Can 75hz warn out ur monitor faster? 60hz make your monitor last longer?
<strabes> taxman: oh ok cool
<keenen> That i was thinking about all the time :P
<liquiddoom> keenen: The difference should not be substantial
<liquiddoom> keenen: Are you on a CRT?
<Kulldor> the human eye has an effective refresh rate of 30Hz anyway
<Kulldor> not exactly the same thing tho
<genii> keenen Probably not some kind of noticeable difference
<keenen> I have a AOC moniter not LED or anything super flat
<Arcey> 60 hz on CRT gives me headache in 10 secs
<strabes> Kulldor: yeah but if your refresh rate on your monitor sux then it will hurt your eyes, especially on a CRT
<HEP85> radoe: yeah. if you often encounter boot problems it would be cool to have grub-on-cd lying around somewhere
<tatters> taxman: I am ready for a fresh install so thought I would go out in style and glimpse the future for a while
<Kulldor> really no way
<lachlan> whats new in .10?
<strabes> Kulldor: not "hurt" permanently but it will just not be pleasant to look at
<genii> keenen: 60hz when you have fluorescent bulbs makes a strobe effect which causes headaches and sometimes epileptic seizures
<taxman> tatters: that's fine but you shouldn't ask questions about the experimental versions in here. :)
<keenen> so should i use 70hz?
<keenen> 758
<keenen> 75*
<Kulldor> can you even get monitors to refresh at anything lower than 30hz (has only lcd's)
<genii> Arcey: See my comment to keenen about 60hz :)
<Arcey> if u are on a crt, and 60 hz hurts ur eyes, try higher values
<Kulldor> *60hz
<strabes> Kulldor: no
<tatters> I did not know it was experimental version untill a moment ago ,this is not my box just brought it
<Kulldor> ah k
<royel> keenen: whatever refresh you like you should use, it makes no difference to any of us in here
<marco> op'
<keenen> I did 100hz on my dads HD LED tv and it broke  >.>
<genii> keenen 72 or 75 should be fine
<marco> i want pussy
<Arcey> lol yah
<Cplunsford> hey does anyone know how to blacklist a soundcard so that it does not get loaded at all?
<Cplunsford> fore some reason Kmix will load my onboard soundcard first sometimes before my soundblaster and I won't get sound
<eBoxNet> lol
<Cplunsford> Anyone?
<liquiddoom> !ffs | marco
<ubotu> marco: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arcey> u should check the manual of your monitor about max refresh rates
<keenen> He didn't know who did it
<keenen> or how it happin
<dom> hey guys. how do i unmount a swap partition? i am currently using a live cd...
<eBoxNet> marco download one
<alaQ> Cplunsford: did you set cards with asoundconf?
<tatters> didable onboard sound at the BIOS
<taxman> tatters: ok, no biggie, just letting you know
<marco> hello
<radoe> HEP85: I always have one in my notebook carry case ;)
<royel> marco: dont be a immature child in here, find some other irc channel to be ugly in
<strabes> dom: on the live cd no actual partitions are mounted
<Arcey> sudo umount /dev/sd...
<marco> dont broke my balls
<Cplunsford> alaQ, no I am runing kubuntu and did not mess with much sound configuration
<Some_Person> if i add a menu item with alacarte, where does it put the .desktop file?
<dom> strabes, but it is. its locked in gparted...
<marco> bye
<keenen> My laptop ubuntu installer trying to download packages and its not connect to the Internet O_o and it been doing it for a few mins now
<strabes> dom: sorry, dunno
<Cplunsford> alaQ: but I know the problem is the other soundcard will get loaded first sometimes and the system asusmes thats the one I am using
<radoe> dom: swapoff
<taxman> Cplunsford: right, so disable it in the bios
<keenen> My laptop ubuntu installer trying to download packages and its not connect to the Internet O_o and it been doing it for a few mins now
<keenen> how do i fix that :P
<strabes> keenen: just let it go for awhile and eventually it will realize that it's not connected. What you should have done is unplugged your internet cord before you started the installer
<taxman> keenen: don't try to dl packages? :)
<alaQ> Cplunsford: you can specify which sound card to use.  In a terminal, type 'asoundconf list' to get the names of the cards, and 'asoundconf set-default-card name' to set the card as default
<dom> radoe, nice... didnt see it ;)
<strabes> keenen: are you behind a proxy or something?
<Newbie_Dude> Can you guys recommend a Download Manager/Resumer? I tried Multiget but it seems really buggy.
<gioeleb> hello
<keenen> Fixed it :D i hit skip
<Cplunsford> taxman, it is! linux tends to ignore my bios settings
<Daverocks> Newbie_Dude: kget in kde
<strabes> Newbie_Dude: do you use firefox? Use flashgot or downthemall. I recommend the latter
<Cplunsford> alaQ let me try that
<lachlan> how do i get java 1.5?
<keenen> I hate proxy :P it to slow
<gioeleb> does anybody remember the name of a java application for remote administration/supervision of machines presented on the ubuntu planet aggregator?
<lachlan> vnc?
<lachlan> ^_^
<x_> is that posible to use windows fonts in linux ?! is yes , how ?!
<alaQ> lachlan: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<leszek> cu @ all
<nomad111> has anyone installed compiz fusion
<Cplunsford> i assume that would go 'asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<lachlan> thank you ^_^
<keenen> My dad took back his $3,000 LED hv tv that i broke >.>
<dissection> ;D
<keenen> hd*
<alaQ> Cplunsford: yeah, provided that's the card you want to use.
<eBoxNet> wine-doors?
<ufuntu> hello does anyone knows how can i find my su passwd? i forgot it...
<x_> Cplunsford  i have same problem with Audiogy 2 zs plotonium Pro
<Daverocks> x_: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Daverocks> x_: (for your font question)
<derenrich> ufuntu: can you sudo?
<ufuntu> yes
<MattJ> nomad111, Join #ubuntu-effects
<strabes> x_: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cplunsford> X_ same card minus the pro
<x_> Daverocks .. ok thanks :)
<alaQ> Cplunsford: now, follow with a 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart' and things should be fine.
<nomad111> thx
<Cplunsford> my sound is working atm
<derenrich> ufuntu: can't you use passwd to change the root password then?
<Cplunsford> its bizzar, intermittenly would pick a soundcard t oboot with
<lachlan> is ubuntu-effects for beryl and what not?
<ufuntu> sudo passwd?
<taxman> ufuntu: sudo passwd root
<derenrich> sudo passwd root
<derenrich> yeah
<x_> <strabes>  how ?!
<ufuntu> yeah :))
<ufuntu> thnx derenrich :))
<derenrich> ufuntu: np
<strabes> x_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras or use synaptic to search for it
<alaQ> Cplunsford: I've heard of the same problem happening.  I'm on my laptop, and swap in a PCMCIA Audigy2 ZS intermittently, so I'm well aquainted with asoundconf :)
<MrTsunami> lachlan: essentially
<strabes> x_: using the terminal is much better/faster than using a GUI after you get used to it. trust me.
<strabes> x_: especially for doing simple things like installing programs from the repositories.
<HEP85> derenrich: why would you want to do that?
<HEP85> derenrich: you can use "sudo -s" to become root
<dissection> Does Linux have something to check the microphone?
<derenrich> derenrich: ufuntu had set a password for root that she had lost, i was telling her how to reset it
<keenen> When i install grub gfxboot and added the splash code in the menu.list file do i type in grub-install sda1?
<x_> strabes     ... ok .. i try it ... i used linux just for 14 hour
<PriceChild> derenrich, ubuntu doesn't set a root password
<strabes> x_: ok, good luck. I hope you like it.
<derenrich> )and I just sent a message to myself...wow_
<derenrich> PriceChild: I thought it just doesn't by default
<keenen> When i install grub gfxboot and added the splash code in the menu.list file do i type in grub-install sda1?
<derenrich> PriceChild: I believe you can set one
<Newbie_Dude> strabes: thanks i'll try DownTHemAll, was hoping for one not integrated to Firefox but it seems a good candidate
<PriceChild> derenrich, you can.... but you said "ubuntu had set a password for root"
<LuitvD> allright, now it works... but not thanks to the network-manager... had to do some manual-configuration
<derenrich> PriceChild: well I am not fully awake yet
<derenrich> PriceChild: my mistake
<lachlan> theres a 1000 people here :O
<PriceChild> :)
<LuitvD> cvs version of rt2x00 drivers works well
<taxman> PriceChild: s/he probably just assumed since s/he couldn't su
<Cplunsford> thanks alaQ somehow I think im good to go now lol
<jerrcs> hello all, I wanted to get your feedback on a php script I made.... http://jerrcs.net/ubuntu?s=1.0 -- it grabs the mirror list and checks for the fastest mirror
<Kevin4381> is there a way to password protect folders in /home/username/ ?
<jerrcs> i was thinking of making it public but im not sure how well it works yet
<lachlan> can i ask about compiz fusion because no one is alive at effects
<alaQ> Cplunsford: well, if things still are shaky, just come back and let me know. :)
<royel> PriceChild: actually he did NOT say ubuntu had set a password, he said uFuntu, the user name that was asking for help with her lost root passwd
<ShackJack> lachlan: You can try #compiz-fusion as well...
<lachlan> ok
<derenrich> Kevin4381: yes
<taxman> Kevin4381: use linux file permissions for that. If the permission are only set to allow the user to view then you're set
<PriceChild> royel, my mistake then, i assumed that was a typo
<derenrich> Kevin4381: What I do is only give root rights to view the folder
<royel> PriceChild: really, the whole root thing policing you guys constantly do here annoys me, it should be a choice to have root and you guys shouldn't react in a way that makes people feel like criminals for using root.
<Kevin4381> thanks
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a notebook... that goes to a blank screen whenever I log out (to return to gdm login screen) or try to so go runlevel 1... Trying to restart X (CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE) or drop to a command line does nothing and I have to power down... Any suggestions?
<genii> royel I agree that a lot of people get too militant about it LOL
<alaQ> royel: there's a way to enable root, but sudo makes a lot more sense, because you can actively limit who can do what in /etc/sudoers
<PriceChild> royel, Wearing my ubuntu cloak etc. I represent Ubuntu. And Ubuntu's policy is that you don't use root. "/msg ubotu sudo" for the rational behind it.
<x_> strabes  with that command , i installed SUN JAVA ... not Sound Card   !!!!
<taxman> derenrich: if only that user can view the files, that's basically pw protected, no?
<derenrich> taxman: True, but I make it root because any suer with root acess could just change the permissions in any case and then look at it
<royel> genii: yeah, I think what Ubuntu has done is great, far too many people would use it too much, but some people (myself included)know when to use it properly.
<anel> hi evebody!
<taxman> derenrich: ahh, no I see what you mean. If you're logged in and want another layer of password your method works
<x_> anel    hi :-)
<awerner32_> ok i am ok i am trying to reformat an extra drive i have in my computer, with gparted i can deleted the old partition but when it goes to create the new one nautilus or something for some reason mounts the empty partition and then gparted can no longer partition it, how can i make whatever is mounting it stop, i tried changing the nautilus mounting options and fstab
<naughtykid001> Hi, I'm Sean from My
<lachlan> anel :P
<anel> somebody speak`s in russian?
<x_> niet
<MrTsunami> !ru | anel
<ubotu> anel:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lachlan> :O
<dissection> wot
<royel> PriceChild: I understand your position, and the policy around it, but it is not a crime to have root, you guys react as if anyone using root is breaking a law.
<derenrich> derenrich: Right, if you had many users on a system your method is better. I always assume people have my setup
<taxman> wow, uboto knows Russian!
<derenrich> (and i sent myself a message again)
<nielsbosworth> I get the error Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server. I'm trying to start firestarter (firewall) as root, without entering a password for sudo. and I've added the line %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter to sudoers
<ShackJack> anel: /join #ubuntu-ru
<PriceChild> rlyh
<anel> <MrTsunami> thx
<naughtykid001> just running ubuntu's live cd, how do I check if everything is running well?
<MrTsunami> taxman: 'know' in the loosest possible sense :)
<royel> PriceChild: I am not against the policy Ubuntu has at all, but I am simply against the reaction I see far too many people in here take.
<taxman> MrTsunami: heh
<taxman> naughtykid001: just run stuff, lots of stuff
<PriceChild> royel, I don't reject it... and I understand a lot of people prefer it, and its their choice. However when someone is unsure of where they are... not quite understanding what's going on... I really recommend they use sudo before they're informed enough to make their own choice.
<ShackJack> naughtykid001: Check sound, wirelss, printers, etc.. if they work - it's all good..
<naughtykid001> games?
<royel> PriceChild: anyhow, I've gone on too long an it's a bit off-topic, so lets enjoy other things for a while.
<alaQ> naughtykid001: is there any smoke/fire/warning lights?  You should be all right. :)
<PriceChild> indeed
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a notebook... that goes to a blank screen whenever I log out (to return to gdm login screen) or try to so go runlevel 1... Trying to restart X (CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE) or drop to a command line does nothing and I have to power down... Any suggestions?
* genii sips a coffee and tries to enjoy other things for a while
<MrTsunami> as long as nothing explodes, one would assume, alaQ ;)
<naughtykid001> alaQ: LoL, luckily there isn't
<alaQ> MrTsunami: Don't joke about that!  I've had it happen.
<MrTsunami> mmm as have I
<naughtykid001> ShackJack: no printer, no wireless, sound is good
<alaQ> MrTsunami: Fried a mobo while rendering a scene in povray.  Still not quite sure how. :)
<naughtykid001> Checking with the hard disk though..
<royel> PriceChild: One last note, I agree with what you just said, I dont think uFuntu needs to be using root :)  But the reaction to derenrich is what bothered me more I guess, seems he was scolded for trying to help.
<x_> how i can install plugin for RM and WMA stream radios ?!
<genii> ShackJack: You have a swap space large enough to hold all the ram contents when it wants to auto-sleep?
<naughtykid001> it seems to detect my harddisk, but I can't access it?
<ShackJack> genii: Yep, I beleive so 1.5 or 2x RAM
<nielsbosworth> I would like to run 'sudo firestarter' and not be prompted for at password. I've read a lot of support on the forums, but it won't work.
<ShackJack> genii: It shouldn't be trying to go to sleep though - I'm just choosing log out (to go back to loging screen) or sudo init 1 from command line and screen goes blank...
<ShackJack> nielsbosworth: Just curious, do you have a firewall?
<nielsbosworth> ShackJack: Nothing besides firestarter. I'm NAT'ed, but not firewalled
<genii> ShackJack: OK, that was just my initial hunch :) init 1 going blank dunno, but logout may be some issue with X restart
<vieirar> Hi I have Feisty up and running. I also installed Firestarter. My issue is I put in a policy to allow 192.168.148.0/22 but it is not working.
<vieirar> I also joined Feisty to the AD Domain. However, I cannot log in unless firestarter is shutdown. Since it blocks me from getting a Kerborose ticket and authenitcating to the domain.
<ShackJack> nielsbosworth: I wonder if that trick used to login to keyring automatically would work for Firestarter - is it trying to access your keyring?
<gilo2> Two things..., anyone know of a GUI for configuring IPSec and are there any other opensource applications that are recommended over wine for running windows apps?
<Happu> -
<x_> how i can install RealPlayer on 7.07 ?!
<x_> i mean 7.04
<Jordan_U> ShackJack, No
<ShackJack> gilo2: Win'es pretyt much it, but you can run WMWare to run full-fledged Windows OS (or others) inside your Ubutnutu
<derenrich> gilo2: there are commerical products that are better than wine in some instances
<ShackJack> Jordan_U: :)
<vieirar> gilo2, YOu can install Vmware-Server and run Windows in a virtual machine.
<taxman> naughtykid001: it doesn't mount anything on the hd by defuault. Doubleclick on a partition and you should be able to see files. NTFS partitions will mount ro by default
<nielsbosworth> ShackJack: I've added a new line to /etc/sudoers reading %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter, but then firestarter can't open display and won't start
<vieirar> gilo2, What apps are you trying to run that Wine does not work with?
<x_> nielsbosworth  hej med dig
<gilo2> everyone is recommending vmware.... am I better running windows or linux as the host operating system?  I'm guessing linux?
<nielsbosworth> x_ hej
<ShackJack> gilo2: Linux FTW!
<nielsbosworth> x_: hej
<derenrich> gilo2: if all of your apps are going to be windows, windows, in reality, would be a better bet
<vieirar> gilo2, Depends what you plan on using most. If you plan on running more windows apps then Windows as the host. If more linux apps then linux as the host.
<taxman> x_: did you check the restricted formats page on the wiki?
<gilo2> vieirar I'm actually interested in running a game called EVE (which I probably should just dual boot) but I wanted to try to run it under linux.
<nielsbosworth> x_: kender vi hinanden?
<ShackJack> nielsbosworth: Eeeg... that *should* work... I only had it installed breifly and I saw my Router takes care of firewalling...
<x_> i need some help .... i need some software for RM (real player) and WMA ( windows media player) ... for stream radios
<vieirar> gilo2, Vmware does not support 3d apps so you would need to run Windows as the host.
<naughtykid001> taxman: I double click the icon, and there's pop up message showing "unable to mount the selected volume"
<x_> nielsbosworth nej kun jeg vil sige hej  :-)
<Jordan_U> x_, for WMA you may need w32codecs
<x_> taxman   what's u mean ?!
<vieirar> gilo2, 3D support is in the works and can work but it is not supported and does not work great.
<m1r> hi all
<ShackJack> !hi | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<taxman> naughtykid001: huh. bummer
<taxman> x_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<x_> jordan_U i tried linux just 14 hour ... can u tell me step by step ?!:-)
<gilo2> okay, so probably combo of wine and dual boot for now.  How about the other question... IPSec GUI?  been looking all over the place and can't find one.
<vieirar> gilo2, To run windows games in linux try Cedga. It costs only $15 or you can get the source and compile yourself. I recommend you pay the 15
<nielsbosworth> ShackJack: It seems like the sudo works, but for some reason it changes the environment. When i run firestarter and enter the password there is no problem. I'll try reading about the keyring thing.
<CheesyMonkey> gilo2, EveOnline?
<nielsbosworth> x_: men hvordan vidste du at jeg var dansker? ;-)
<gilo2> vieirar cedega?  I will look into it.. thanks.
<vieirar> gilo2, Cedga has improved support for DX
<gilo2> CheesyMonkey Yes eveonline
<x_> Jordan_U what i should type in terminal for that ?!
<zerotrace> Would anybody be interested in buying a Proliant DL320 dual 1GHz Pentium 3? We're looking for $150+shipping.
<anandanbu> where can i get a package of the Lucida fonts for the Ubuntu 7.04
<CheesyMonkey> gilo2, Last time i checked that was the top rated for running under WINE
<Jordan_U> x_, Look at the link taxman gave
<x_> nielsbosworth    fra dit navn :-)
<HEP85> cedega costs money
<ShackJack> nielsbosworth: No I don't think F/S accesses keyring, and I dunno if there's option in FS to enter p/w automatically - seems weird it would prompt you... You know you don't have to start firestarter as root, I don't think - maybe that's the issue...
<skulrid> hi
<derenrich> hey
<vieirar> Yes Cedega cost but it is worth it. Unless you run wine beta
<gilo2> cheesymonkey you're saying eve does work under wine?
<darkempress> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<CheesyMonkey> gilo2, Last time I looked yes, ill look
<skulrid> im using a ubuntu CD to load my desktop. all my files are gone where can I find them_
<gilo2> cheesymonkey I can do it, thanks.
<naughtykid001> taxman: I'm running live CD, is there anything to do with it?
<ShackJack> anandanbu: You don't need a package per se, If you have the ttf files or whatever, dunp them in a .fonts directory in your /home/username folder
<jhattu> Could someone help me with OOo calc. My Calc is missing an important command called MROUND. How could I get it working?
<nielsbosworth> ShackJack: if i try to run firestarter without, it asks for root privileges ;-)
<CheesyMonkey> gilo2, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6278
<vieirar> Cedega cost a whole $5 month and requires only 3 months This includes support and ability to vote on game ports
<MrTsunami> skulrid: /media/ folder
<anandanbu> shackjack: where can i get those fonts
<Jordan_U> skule, What do you mean by "gone" do you just need to know how to mount your / partition?
<ShackJack> nielsbosworth: Sot NAT isn't behind any kind of hardware firewall (like a router or whatever)?
<Newbie_Dude> My monitor I think is supposed to be 60 Hz at 1280x1024, but in the "Screen Resolution" it only allows me 50 Hz and 56 Hz ??? Is that bad ???
<gilo2> so No one knows of a GUI for IPSec configuration?  I'm wanting something sorta of like a VPN branch to branch for tunnel mode and the ability to do machine to machine for transport mode.
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, Are you doing $sudo firestarter
<royel> Newbie_Dude: on a LCD it makes no difference
<ep2011> I am having a problem with gmail notify. It is showing a thin white strip instead of the usual popup, and it goes from the bottom of my screen to the top. Any ideas why? Any alternatives?
<skulrid> Jordan_U gone, i mean I had all my files on my desktop now it is empty and I dont know where to find them
<taxman> naughtykid001: no, the livecd should be able to mount it just fine. What type of partition is it?
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: yes
<Newbie_Dude> royel: yes i have an LCD, so I don't have to worry about refresh rate?
<taxman> gilo2: I'd be surprised if there's a gui for that
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, what do you get after that command?
<Jordan_U> skulrid, You files shouldn't be on the desktop of the LiveCD, or do you mean that they are gone when you boot normally?
<royel> Newbie_Dude: no, move on, it won't cause any ill effects.
<gilo2> taxman I hate to say it, but windows is so much easier for configuring IPSec... racoon just isn't the most friendly app.
<nielsbosworth> ShackJack: Yes. there is a router between me and the internets, but I am open to anyone on the same LAN
<skulrid> oh I just found them... Home/Media/disk1
<Newbie_Dude> royel: thanks :)
<ShackJack> nielsbosworth: Ah, I see...
<skulrid> a minute ago it wouldnt open lol
<naughtykid001> taxman: forget which one, NTFS should be
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: I get %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<taxman> gilo2: It could be, Linux isn't perfect :)
<zdzichu_> how to skip raid (mdadm) autostart when booting from livecd?
<royel> Newbie_Dude: my panels show 50hz under linux as well, I don't know for sure why that number comes up, but the panels should be locked at 60hz regardless, dont think the driver can change it.
<nielsbosworth> ShackJack: I use different networks at school, friends dorms and so on, otherwise I probably wouldn't bother setting up the firewall.
<Jordan_U> zdzichu_, The LiveCD installer does not support RAID if you are trying to install
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: wrong paste - sorry
<zdzichu_> Jordan_U: no, I'm booting from 6.06 Desktop CD in recovery purposes
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Toma-> Whats the lightest on memory Ubuntu based distro?
<zdzichu_> Jordan_U: init script autostarts raid devices, I want to skip this
<ramanK> Why the date of my PC automatically changes every 5 minuts?!!!
<jhattu> Could someone help me with OOo calc. My Calc is missing an important command called MROUND. How could I get it working or installed? I should have all the needed packages installed but the command is still missing...
<ramanK> HELP ME:Why the date of my PC automatically changes every 5 minuts?!!!
<taxman> Toma-: fluxbuntu I think, but it's not official. For official Xubuntu is it
<skulrid> Jordan_U now im trying to copy some files to a backup partition I have, but some files it wont let me copy it says I dont have permition to read it, why is it so_
<Toma-> taxman: hmm never thought out fluxbuntu. thanks
<ramanK> HELP ME:Why the date of my PC automatically changes every 5 minuts to the 2008?!!!
<Meyvn> in Synaptic Package Manager, what does the Installed (auto-removable) packages mean, are those packages without any other depencies and safe to remove?
<ShackJack> ramanK: Are you near a wormhole :P
<cnoi> somebody in here know how to connect a ps3 sixaxis controller via bluetooth?
<steven_> i've 2 PCs connected via a crossed cable, ive installed dnsmasq on one of these and configured eth0 for static ip, on the other i've configured eth0 for dhcp lease, but it doesn't work, i receive no dhcp offers
<Jordan_U> skulrid, Because you they aren't owned by the liveCD user and are set not to be viewable by other users, you can copy them as root though
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, I assume you are a member of the admin group
<genii> steven_: You need dhcp3-server
<steven_> genii, i'm using dnsmasq as dhcp server
<skulrid> how? sory my ignorance..
<ramanK> ShackJack: what can I do? I don't see a unusual  thing in my PC!
<ShackJack> ramanK: Hee hee I dunno - just being wise -- check time/date settings, make sure they're not automatically syncing and set to right time, etc...
<cnoi> somebody in here know how to connect a ps3 sixaxis controller via bluetooth?
<genii> steven_: I don't use that one normally. But there should be a conf file i imagine
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: correct. To me it seems like the entry in sudo is working, but for some reason the environment is different after the change in sudoers. I've tried various fixes from google  for this error, but Nothing has worked so far
<skulrid> Jordan_U how can I do that?
<steven_> yes, i edited the dhcp-range option, the dhcp server is listening on udp port 67
<naughtykid001> taxman: yap, I opened the terminal already
<vieirar> Could you start firestarter before the change in sudoers? Looks like the  only change you made was to allow firestarter to start with root privilege without giving a password
<Jordan_U> skulrid, sudo cp /file/to/be/copied /where/it/should/go/
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, Could you start firestarter before the change in sudoers? Looks like the  only change you made was to allow firestarter to start with root privilege without giving a password
<darkempress> how do i find out how much room is on a hard drive?
<Moduliz0r> hi
<Moduliz0r> if I am going to reinstall windows how would I go about re-installing GRUB?
<skulrid> Jordan_U rigth, and what pass should I type.._
<vieirar> DarkED, df -h
<Jordan_U> !grub > Moduliz0r
<darkempress> !hard drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moduliz0r> -thanks
<Jordan_U> skulrid, It won't ask for one on the liveCD
<Jordan_U> Moduliz0r, np
<skulrid> oh thnks
<vieirar> darkempress, df -h or Accessories => Disk analyzer
<steven_> genii:  yes, i edited the dhcp-range option, the dhcp server is listening on udp port 67
<ShackJack> darkempress: Or, you can open you system mointor and one of the tabs will tell you (under Admin menu)
<genii> steven_: Is it latched onto the staic IP of the server as well? eg: listen-address=127.0.0.1   <-- changed to your IP
<steven_> genii:  yes, i edited the dhcp-range option, the dhcp server is listening on udp port 67
<steven_> genii: sorry :P uhm no it isnt should i add this line?
<vieirar> System Analyzer is the best. One of the great Linux Tools.
<genii> steven_: In the dnsmasq.conf , yes
<skulrid> Jordan_U it says cp: omitting directory `/media/disk-1/home/nuno/Desktop/trabalhos' and doesent copy anything att all
<Otacon22> how can i flush up dnsttl cache?
<genii> steven_:  Then you need to of course: sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart      to make it take effect
<taime1> every OTHER time i boot, i have sound... why is this?
<Jordan_U> skule, use cp -r for directories
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: Yes. if I don't change sudoers firestarter starts without a hitch, but requires a password (firestarter requires root privileges). I would like to get rid of the password prompt, so I can let firestarter run at startup
<Jordan_U> taime1, Is it repeatably every other time or just 50/50 chance?
<magic_ninja> !getty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steven_> genii: nothing changed
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: this Is what I don't understand - both before and after the change, firestarter runs as root - only change is whether I have to input the password
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, Firestarter does run at startup as a daemon. So you want to login and have the gui start also
<genii> steven_: Did you release/renew on the client?
<genii> work, afk 2-3 mins
<steven_> genii: yes: ifup eth0 No "DHCPOFFERS received.
<steven_> "
<Arso> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: I wasn't aware that firestarter runs automatically. How can I confirm that?
<ep2011> I am having a problem with gmail notify. It is showing a thin white strip instead of the usual popup, and it goes from the bottom of my screen to the top. Any ideas why? Any alternatives?
<taime1> jordan_u: 50/50 chance
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, look in /etc/rc2.d/
<Arso> is gain recommended as an irc client?
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: if the service runs as a daemon I don't need the gui
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: looking now :-)
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, You should see S??firestarter
<taime1> jordan_u: is it loading one module before the other sometimes? i have onboard sound as well as a card...
<alaQ> Arso: you can use it, but some people prefer others.  I use Konversation(kde-based)
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, S is start the numbers state when and the name is the service to start
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, rc2.d is the session # is rc3 rc4 rc1 etc....
<alaQ> Arso: a common one for Gnome-based environments is x-chat
<steven_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> taime1, That could be possible, do you know what the module is for the card that you *don't* want to use?
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: S20firestarter is there :-). So i only need the GUI if I want to change the firewall rules
<skulrid> Jordan_U and when it says> cp: cannot create directory `/media/disk/Documents and Settings/Nuno/Ambiente de trabalho/UBUNTU BACKUP': Read-only file system ??
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, K is to kill a service
<taime1> no...
<taime1> cuz its onboard that i dont want..
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: meant that as a question :-)
<Jordan_U> taime1, And have you tried seeing if the other is outputting sound when the one you want isn't working?
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, Correct.
<Arso> umm, how do install my nvidia drivers :S
<brainiac8008> hi.  I have a dual boot of Ubuntu 7.04 and Windows XP.  Sometimes, when I start up my computer, GRUB appears, and I select the Ubuntu boot option, it doesn't say in the top left, "Starting Up... Loading, Please Wait."  Ubuntu then starts up as normal until my desktop comes up.  The wireless internet program doesn't connect to the internet automatically like I set it to and my sticky notes don't come up.  If I cli
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: Perfect. Thanks a lot for your help.
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, To test if it is working you can turn on ICMP filtering then try and ping something it will not let you until you stop firestarter
<BlueStorm> Nitro tha CiMien
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a notebook... that goes to a blank screen whenever I log out (to return to gdm login screen) or try to so go runlevel 1... Trying to restart X (CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE) or drop to a command line does nothing and I have to power down... Any suggestions?
<vikku> hi .....how can i add dns ip address for my ISP in Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> skulrid, Are you backing up to an NTFS partition?
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: Ok.
<taime1> jordan_u: yeah, its always just one or the other
<Materials> could anyone tell me what package i need to use opengl libraries and the include and linking directories i need to use with g++?
<alaQ> !nvidia > Arso
<vieirar> nielsbosworth, All S are services you are running you can clean up what service run looking in there or using sysv-rc-conf
<skulrid> Jordan_U yes, thers no other way i can get them later...*cause I cant load ubuntu*
<Jordan_U> taime1, try setting the default card with asoundconf
<nielsbosworth> vieirar: thanks
<taime1> asoundconf is the command?
<Jordan_U> skulrid, There is an ext driver for windows
<Arso> alaQ , oh thnx, i didnt see the link at the bottom when i first visisted that link
<alaQ> Arso: no prob :)
<vikku> how can i add dns ip address for my ISP in Ubuntu ?
<skulrid> Jordan_U what do you mean_
<genii> Back
<Jordan_U> skulrid, http://fs-driver.org/ that will let you read and write to your Ubuntu partition from windows
<genii> steven_: Well I'm out of immediate ideas then. As I said, I usually use dhcp3-server so not overly familiar with the insides of dnsmasq
<supremesonic> anyone have a idea of when firefox 3 will be release for ubuntu as stable ?
<ShackJack> taime1: Just FYI, #alsa has it's own dedicated channel where you can chat with the sound geeks...
<Jordan_U> skulrid, If you still want to copy the files over you will need to mount your windows partition with ntfs-3g
<taime1> thanks shack
<steven_> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30542/ <--- my config
<skulrid> Jordan_U you mean that from windows directly I can get my files stored in ubuntu_
<MarcN> vikku: by default ubuntu will ask for an ip address.  What are you trying to do?
<royel> vikku: edit your /etc/resolv.conf  > nameserver <IP>
<genii> steven_: OK I'll take a look
<Jordan_U> skulrid, Yes
<steven_> genii: tnx
<skulrid> nice
<zloc> can anyone help me with a swapping problem with multiple usb sound cards?
<vikku> MarcN:   I installed bind packages and to uypdate the deb packages .... i need to put my ISP's address in serain file which i dont know abt .....
<vieirar> vikku, You can also do it via System => Administration => Network
<Arso> alaQ , i installed the nvidia restricted driver, and rebooted, but i still cant get the native resolution, and the instructions on FixVideoResolutionHowto arent clear for me (this is my first day with ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> taime1, asoundconf set-default-card
<GSMX> Is xgl/compiz compatible with feisty?
<MarcN> vikku: bind9 is for running your own DNS name server, something most people don't need to do.
<taime1> yes
<Jordan_U> taime1, asoundconf list to tell what the card is called
<taime1> okat
<taime1> okay*
<vieirar> GSMX, Yes along with Beryl and Compiz-Fusion
<Jordan_U> GSMX, Yes
<vikku> vieirar: I still dont have desktop installed !!!  how would i do that
<alaQ> Arso: ok, I'll try to walk you through it.
<GSMX> Ok
<GSMX> tanks
<royel> vikku: edit your /etc/resolv.conf  > nameserver <IP>
<GSMX> *thanks
<vieirar> vikku, No desktop yes then as royel said
<Arso> alaQ thank you :), ill try one last thing, if it doesnt work, i'll let u know
<Jordan_U> GSMX, If you don't have an ATI card you can enable it without even installing anything
<vieirar> vikku, Your not using DHCP?
<mpech> re
<Jordan_U> GSMX, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<mpech> question
<vikku> YEs iam using DHCP too ..... i mean it gets automatically assigned ....a private ip ie 192.168.x.x
<mpech> i move icon for firefox from main menu to desktop and it appears in desktop in HUGE size
<mpech> ubuntu 7.04
<alaQ> Arso: what's the desired resolution?
<Arso> alaQ : 1440x900
<alaQ> Arso: ah.  Laptop, huh?
<Arso> alaQ: and freshrate : 75
<Jordan_U> mpech, How huge?
<Pici> vikku: If you are using dhcp, add a line to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf that says: prepend domain-name-servers 100.100.100.100  or whatever your dns addresses are.
<Arso> alaQ: no, just a 19inch widescreen lcd
<steven_> mpech: right click stretch icon / restore size
<skulrid> Jordan_U i think my partition is EXT3, do I have to do somthing on ubuntu first before going to windows?
<alaQ> Arso:  I see.
<mpech> ah
<mpech> yes
<vieirar> vikku, Well then edit your resolv.conf file as royel said using either nano or vi. Odd that your dhcp server does not supply dns server addresses.
<Arso> alaQ : ok, i couldnt do it, i need your help please.
<mpech> steven's tip helps
<mpech> 10x
<Jordan_U> skulrid, No, ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2 so you can use the ext2 driver in windows
<cnoi> i need help to connect my ps3 controller to linux via bluetooth somebody know how to do that??????????????
<mpech> Jordan_U: it was really HUGE by default
<mpech> :)
<Squart> hello all
<Arso> alaQ : btw, in mIRC , when u want to write someones name, u just write the first few letters and press TAB and it auto-completes, how do i do that in gaim?
<Squart> loooking for some help
<Squart> just installed ubuntu
<alaQ> Arso: ok.  you need to open up the xorg.conf file to edit the resolution in.   in a terminal, type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<genii> steven_: You could try adding the mask in the range line.
<Squart> but when i was installint it it did no t ask me for a passwd for root
<skulrid> thnks
<skulrid> brb
<Arso> alaQ : ok
<Squart> and now when i want to change the config it would ask me for password
<Squart> how can i fix this?
<alaQ> Arso:  the GAIM thing, I don't know (i use a different client)
<Pici> !sudo | Squart
<ubotu> Squart: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<steven_> genii: i just uncommented that line :P
<Pici> Squart: Read up on that link above.
<royel> !root | Squart
<ubotu> Squart: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Squart> but i am the gui
<Arso> alaQ : ok, no problem, ok i pasted the command in terminal
<Squart> working in gui mode
<jimbojones> can anyone refresh me on the command line to open font properties in gnome... gnome-font-preference or something similar
<vikku> vieirar: Actually  ... i am not sure if my dhcp is running !! ......iam sitting in win xp rt now ....trying to get some help to have my ubuntu7.04 server ed work !! .... i want to install desktop too .......
<cnoi> i need help to connect my ps3 controller to linux via bluetooth somebody know how to do that??????????????
<taxman> ok this is weird, naughtykid001 is running the livecd and trying to double click on a partition to mount it tells him it is unable to mount
<alaQ> Arso: all right - at the bottom of the file, there's a section labeled "Screen".  Under it, it gives a list of bit depth, and then the resolutions.
<Arso> alaQ : can we pm? all the messages are hurting my eyes at this resolution and freshrate :(
<vikku> which i dont have idea of !!
<Pici> Squart: So? Those links have all the information you need.
<genii> steven_: I would also comment out listen address 127.0.0.1 and just leave the new one with actual IP
<royel> Squart: ubuntu does not use root, sudo is used instead, read the above links for more information
<T-Connect> Hero of Allacrost now install.
<vikku> i couldnt find any deb pkgs for KDE and gnome
<swmiller6> !gksudo| Squart
<ubotu> Squart: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<taxman> but going from the command line and creating the /media/sda1 mount point, he is able to access it just fine. Any ideas on the problem?
<cnoi> i need help to connect my ps3 controller to linux via bluetooth somebody know how to do that??????????????
<Squart> ok
<samsara> how can I determine whether a drive is connected via usb1.1 or usb2.0?
<vieirar> vikku, Well when you get into you Ubuntu sysem if dhcp is not working issue dhclient eth0 as root. Assuming you are using your first network card
<DagonIT> could some one tell me where to get help with open office writer?
<cnoi> i need help to connect my ps3 controller to linux via bluetooth somebody know how to do that????
<taxman> DagonIT: #openoffice.org
<MarcN> cnoi: google on how to connect palm pilot via bluetooth.  Should be similar
<DagonIT> thanks
<T-Connect> How to install Hero of Allacrost - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30544/ :)
<samsara> cnoi: for what I know, you may as well forget about it - bluetooth support in linux is not impressive...
<vieirar> vikku, This will run dhcp on eth0 and provide all you settings to the network from the server. Also check the /etc/network/interfaces is setup correctly
<W9ZEB-Lars> rofl.....
<cnoi> palm pilot? :-X
<alaQ> samsara: lsusb -v, and search for the line bcdUSB
<W9ZEB-Lars> the NOC at our datacenter sent me an e-mail saying that 216.37.57.112 was reported as spamming.....  what am I going to do about it...
<samsara> thanks alaQ
<vikku> vieirar: i have adsl connection which is connected my comp thru USB ......
<vieirar> vikku, should look like this auto eth0  and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Frogzoo> samsara: tail -f /var/log/messages & plug it in - ehci I think is the 2.0 driver
<MarcN> cnoi: yeah, a hand held PDA that can do tcp/ip over bluetooth to a linux system.
<W9ZEB-Lars> My response was that our IP range is 216.37.57.0/27 it's not possible for us to have originated spam from .112
<alaQ> Arso: still there?
<vieirar> vikku, ahh OK I see
<Arso> alaQ: yes. sorry
<vikku> vieirar : so what should i do ?
<genii> steven_: I found an interesting dnsmasq.conf sample here http://htyp.org/dnsmasq.conf_sample
<W9ZEB-Lars> completely wrong window for that, sorry #ubuntu.
<antony> hi, dunno is maybe be in the kubuntu channel, but what the heck...so my question is:   What is the deal with "Show credentials"  that i am seeing in the wireless connection dialogues (and some other places?)
<univremonster> I have a question about launchpad.  I'm trying edit my PGP keys and my terminal gives me the error that it cannot find a keyserver
<Arso> alaQ: i was at the pm box, and the messages are appearing at the channel box
<Arso> alaQ:  let me read up, one second please.
<steven_> genii: edited listen-address noting changed
<antony> i mean the distro won't let me easily log in as root, why show passwords in plain text so easily?
<samsara> thanks Frogzoo
<MarcN> cnoi: basically edit /etc/default/bluetooth to enable dund_enable, set a dund_options, write a /etc/ppp/peers/ config file should do most on the linux side.  And enable ip_forwarding by writing into /proc/net/ip_forward.
<cnoi> ok but i found this site which im following but it says i need to patch the kernel which i have no idea how to do
<Arso> alaQ:  ok, now that i am at the screen section, what do i do?
<taxman> any idea on why the livecd would fail to mount someone's hd partitions?
<vieirar> vikku, I have never used adsl connected directly to my system. I always had a router in front and connected my PC via ethernet. I do know Ubuntu will work, I will see if I can find some instructions for you.
<genii> steven_ You need someone who knows more about this particular app then me
<MarcN> cnoi: send me your game console and I'll figure out that side as well ;-)
<univremonster> taxman: did you install or are you running off the cd?
<genii> *than me* rather
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates the typo monster
<cnoi> heh... you like that? :)
<Arso> alaQ:  are you there. .
<steven_> genii: trying with that config file :P a second
<craigbass1976> how do I find my default gateway?  I type route, but am not getting a complete address
<alaQ> Arso:  in front of each line of resolutions, add "1440x900" in the same form as what's already there.
<Arso> alaQ: ok
<taxman> univremonster: I'm asking for naughtykid001, he's running from the 6.06 livecd
<alaQ> Arso: when that's done, then restart X, and it should be working, hopefully.  If not, I'll have to look harder.
<denni> Anyone here that has a idea of how to get Xv to work while using compiz on intels GMA-XXX?
<univremonster> taxman:  when you install Ubunutu as your OS it will mount your partitions, or at least you can do it manually if there are any issues.  If you're running off the CD you don't have the necessary permissions to change any 'permanent' things like hd partitions
<younghacker> can someone help me reconfigure my pg_hba.conf file to work correctly
<mariocesar_bo> Hello, someone has problems updating firefox to 2.0.0.5? I get almost all my extensions disable, and it's using the mozilla-firefox-locale on english instead Spanish ... :S any help ?
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with my mice ... It goes crazy from time to time, and a log says this:    Jul 20 15:45:32 sdcafe-desktop kernel: [97137.872623]  psmouse.c: Explorer Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.
<younghacker> I can paste it to the bin
<Jordan_U> denni, xv is not needed for Videos AFIK with a GPU accelerated WM
<taxman> univremonster: but by default you can mount the partitions by doubleclicking on them. He gets errors instead
<denni> Jordan_U: So, what should i use then?
<denni> Jordan_U: currently i cant watch videos at all while using compiz.
<genii> steven_: I think you would need to use the MAC address of your eth0 instead of course
<Wanderer> I'm looking on an Edgy system for where $TZ is set.  It's not in my profile and I'm not seeing it in /etc (with grep)....
<steven_> genii: can you help em with the dhcp server you usually use?
<Wanderer> anyone have any ideas?  It's set to EST and throwing my clock off
<Jordan_U> denni, run "gstreamer-properties" and select the noxv option under the video tab
<univremonster> taxman:  I am guessing this is a result of being on the CD rather than installed.  I had the same problem with an external hd until install.  You can always install as a dual-boot to try it out without risking any files (since Ubuntu should be able to read your windows partitions)
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with my mice ... It goes crazy from time to time, and a log says this:    Jul 20 15:45:32 sdcafe-desktop kernel: [97137.872623]  psmouse.c: Explorer Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.  Is it a problem with my mice, or kernel (KVM), or someone is hackin me? Please help me. :S
<Fantazyia> hello all, i am having an issue with the sbackup program, can anyone help me?
<cnoi>  MarcN: i do not know how to do that but.... take a look at this page: http://www.pabr.org/sixlinux/sixlinux.en.html  they saing something else but i do not know what to do in section 3
<steven_> genii: i tryed dhcp3-server (or something similar) but i found the configuration quite complicated
<univremonster> Milos_SD: Is it a wireless mouse?
<younghacker> hello i need some help configuring my pg_hba.conf file for postgres
<younghacker> can anyone help me
<jimbojones> anyone know how to get to font preferences in gnome through the command line?
<genii> steven_: Yes, but I think the idea of having dnsmasq is to be a gateway for your other box. The dhcp3-server will give out numbers but not be a gateway etc
<Arso> alaQ: sorry, back
<younghacker> =(
<Arso> alaQ:  umm, how do i restart X please. :S
<alaQ> Arso: any luck?
<Milos_SD> No, it is a cable mouse, and not laser or optic sensor ...
<steven_> genii: i'm just trying to get an ip :P
<denni> Jordan_U: My videos just get blurry and kind of white compared to when i dont use compiz :/
<univremonster> Milos_SD:  Do you know the model?
<alaQ> Arso: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Milos_SD> A4Tech FastNet5Mouse
<c_lisp> Arso: or ctrl+backspace+alt
<genii> steven_: OK :) Then you should first uninstall the dnsmasq, then install the dhcp3-server
<genii> steven_: I'll help you configure it
<Milos_SD> It worked fine untill tree days ago ...
<alaQ> c_lisp: a little late, and that should only be used for emergencies (is very naughty to X, doesn't clean up well)
<Jordan_U> denni, Have you tried with noxv ?
<denni> Jordan_U: Yeah, i just did that
<Fantazyia> hello all, i am having an issue with the sbackup program, can anyone help me?
<univremonster> Milos_SD:  I think you can safely say you're not being hacked... have you tried just taking it out, rebooting, and sticking it back in?
<Fantazyia> /who
<genii> steven_: Alternately, you could just give the client machine a static IP also on same range if all they need to do is talk to each other
<steven_> genii: i just configured eth0 to have a static ip and they work
<denni> Brb.
<Milos_SD> no, I have not try that ...
<genii> steven_: Good :)
<steven_> genii: but i wanna use a dhcp server.. i want to learn how to set up a network with dhcp.. (i already have a router so i could connect both pcs to them :P)
<Milos_SD> but, I taked mouse out when Ubuntu was on ... And that day, I turnd it off ...
<Arso> alaQ: resolution not fixed :(
<alaQ> Arso: hrm...
<Arso> alaQ: can u make sure i edited the file right?
<Arso> alaQ:  maybe i did something wrong.
<univremonster> Milos_SD:  You are losing connection briefly (3 bits/your processor speed) so you best case scenario is that there is a bad connection right now, worse case your mouse needs to be replaced or is not compatible with Linux (which is why I ask the model), worst case you have a faulty motherboard at the mouse connection
<genii> steven_: dhcp3-server is pretty good for a LAN
<alaQ> Arso: put it up onto pastebin, along with /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<francesconikit> hi
<Arso> alaQ:  can u please tell me how to open it again. and whats /var/log/xorg. etc
<steven_> genii: ok wait a sec i neet to change the other pc to dhcp and get an ip form my router before isntalloing packets :P 1 min
<alaQ> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> steven_: I'll ssh into my dhcp server and pull up some conf file
<alaQ> Arso: just copy the contents of those two files, and put them on pastebin
<Milos_SD> Ok, thanks univremonster  .... I will try to buy a new mouse (I was planing to do that). What wireless mouse do you thik will work best with Ubuntu?
<Arso> alaQ:  umm, how do i open the files :S . (this must be boring for you , sorry)
<geartrooper> has a fix been found for powernowd:directory nonexistent?
<taxman> the next LTS is slated to be 8.04, right?
<univremonster> Milos_SD:  No, I just asked about that because if you had some sort of interference between the mouse and receiver it could cause that problem.  Before buying a new mouse, you might try going to Synaptec and reinstalling your mouse drivers.  But I think you are doing the right thing
<steven_> genii: ok package installed, but the daemon failed to start (i thing it is normal due to wrong conf)
<alaQ> Arso: It's fine, I'm here to help.  in a terminal, type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and paste the contents to pastebin.  Rinse and repeat for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genii> steven_ Yeah that is fine. i am making you a custom one and will pastebin it for you to copy shortly :)
<steven_> genii: tnx :)
<Arso> alaQ:  heres teh first one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30546/
<Arso> alaQ:  the*
<Milos_SD> I know why you asket about wireless mose. Mouse drivers? And that is what package? :D
<univremonster> Milos_SD:  Your mouse drivers should be in with the other I/O drivers which are located in xserver
<Arso> alaQ:  heres the second one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30547/
<univremonster> Milos_SD: I believe it's xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<Milos_SD> Thanks univremonster
<univremonster> no prob'
<Kilroo> Which is typically considered the better option, MergedFB or BigDesktop? I'm on a Radeon 9800 Pro if that helps. Or is there no particular preference?
<univremonster> can anybody help me set up launchpad?
<alaQ> Arso: I fixed the xorg.conf file (the first pastebin): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30548/
<univremonster> *bump*
<Arso> alaQ:  umm, when i open xorg.conf for editing, it says its read only ?
<tech404> any thoughts about how stable ubuntu server is vs. debian stable?
<genii> steven_: Do you have some domain-name set up on the server? eg:your prompt looks something like: myname@thedomainname
<Milos_SD> univremonster, It is not going to brake my X server by reinstaling that package?
<Arso> alaQ: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<tech404> you have to use su
<alaQ> Arso: my fault:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf editing the file requires you to have
<tech404> for xorg.conf
<univremonster> Arso:  https://launchpad.net/~bruzzone/+editpgpkeys
<tech404> or sudo in this case
<Arso> great. thnx
<tuzhila> hi
<univremonster> Milos_SD:  You should be ok, but I've never done it
<alaQ> tech404: thanks for the cover.
<univremonster> Arso:  Sorry copied the wrong line
<Milos_SD> ok...
<tech404> sure
<univremonster> Arso:  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steven_> genii: no.. my porimpt looks like steven@steven-desktop...
<Arso> editing now.
<univremonster> coo'
<genii> steven_ OK, I'll comment out those lines then, you can edit them later if you feel the need
<naughtykid001> thanks univremonster for the tips just now, appreciate a lot
<naughtykid001> got to fly, see ya
<univremonster> naughtykid001: ?
<alaQ> Arso: when that's done, just restart X, and (hopefully) we'll be in business.
<Arso> alaQ:  great. doing it now
<tech404> I am considering moving from Debian Stable to Ubuntu server for by gateway/firewall and lamp server does anyone have any thoughts? Places to take a look at the Ubuntu Server install?
<yu31g7> I have a binary (specifically supertux 0.3) file. How do I run it (I want to install it). This is actually for mepis, but the linux room is full, the mepis room is empty, and ubuntu must be similar enough. Can anyone help?
<naughtykid001> regarding the suggestion u give to taxman just now, he's helping me actually
<Arso> alaQ:  whats the different between gksu and sudo gedit
<univremonster> naughtykid001:  OK good, did it work?
<tech404> gksu is GUI
<Frogzoo> tech404: only that upgrade won't work for you - you'll need to clean install
<Arso> tech404: i see, t
<dyrne> tech404: i dont know that i would do that
<alaQ> Arso: gksu is a gtk wrap-around for su.  sudo gedit runs with su priviliges, but under the user's X control
<naughtykid001> univremonster: going to steal a CD R first, for it to work.  :)  chao~
<tech404> I knew that... anything else?
<Braxt> hey all .. quick question, I'm running Feisty Fawn with Beryl, and Totem only plays sound video. As far as I know my codecs are up to date .. Am I just Missing Something?
<Arso> umm, when i used sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf , i get a blank page.
<univremonster> Does anybody know how to set up a pgp key?
<Frogzoo> tech404: check the versions for LAMP you'll be running are ok, & go for it
<Frogzoo> univremonster: man gpgp
<tech404> type X11
<genii> steven_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30550/
<Frogzoo> univremonster: or easier, install seahorse
<Jordan_U> Braxt, open gstreamer-properties and choose the noxv option in the video tab
<alaQ> Arso, just 'sudo gedit' then, and find the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file through the Open dialog
<tech404> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arso> pl
<Braxt> thanks man
<tech404> yeah thats a better idea
<Arso> umm does it matter if X is capital or not?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | alaQ Arso
<ubotu> alaQ Arso: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<yu31g7> Anyone? I have a binary (specifically supertux 0.3) file. How do I run it (I want to install it)?
<tech404> yes
<Arso> thats why then
<Arso> i used a small x
<univremonster> Frogzoo:  I am trying to set up one on launchpad and my problem is that the terminal tells me it doesnt have a keyserver
<steven_> genii: tnx
<tech404> linux FS's are case dependant
<alaQ> Jordan_U: kdesu for me, personally, but either way :0
<Arso> ok, i have the file now, editing
<dxdemetriou> how can I disable some tty? I have seen about /etc/inittab , and somewhere else about /etc/default/console-setup and /etc/event.d/ . what is a safe way to do it?
<Frogzoo> univremonster: do it through seahorse
<genii> steven_: Then you need do: sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<tech404> but like they said its easier to just browse there after you open the prog.
<Arso> ok done
<Arso> um, how do i restart X , without using any commands, no gui method
<Arso> ?
<Frogzoo> dxdemetriou: inittabe is no more with upstart you want /etc/event.d/
<jo3nix> Arso, ctrl+alt+backspace
<MarcN> Arso: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Arso> thanks jo3nix
<tehtechman> yu31g7: "chmod u+x binary" and "./binary"
<tech404> or <ctrl><alt><bkspace>
<yu31g7> tehtechman: Are they just commands to type in?
<alaQ> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace should only be used in emergencies, guys.  It's really nasty to X on terminating.
<jo3nix> well he asked
<steven_> genii: ok, trying :P
<tehtechman> yu31g7: yeah... the first gives you execute permissions (they may alwardy be set) ... the other executes the binary
<yu31g7> tehtechman: so do I replace 'binary' with the filename and leave everything else exactly as it is?
<univremonster> Frogzoo:  I have seahorse and can see the key I just created.  How do I upload it to a keyserver?
<dxdemetriou> Frogzoo, with this can I improve the speed and especially the memory on my pc? I ask because I am the most times on the maximum on mem with 512
<tehtechman> yu31g7: yep
<yu31g7> tehtechman: Okay, thank you
<Frogzoo> univremonster: remote -> sync & publish
<Frogzoo> dxdemetriou: shutting down a couple of getty instances won't make much difference
<genii> Work, AFK 3-5 minutes
<Frogzoo> dxdemetriou: not worth it tbh - a spare tty always comes in handy, especially on servers
<genii> steven_:  Work, AFK 3-5 minutes but i'll be around
<samsara> okay, what dataspeeds should I be achieving if I have a 7200RPM usb drive connected via usb 2.0?
<steven_> genii: ok, dhcp started... let's try :p
<arso> hey guys , its me
<univremonster> Frogzoo:  Thanks, I got it working
<arso> but from windows
<andrea> deamaus
<arso> i am dual booting, i messed up xorg.conf
<arso> :(
<arso> now ubuntu wouldnt load X
<Jack_Sparrow> alaQ: Question, if you have all applications shut down and need to restart is it still that bad?
<samsara> to write, that is
<arso> tech404 u there?
<arso> alaQ u there?
<alaQ> Jack_Sparrow: memory-cleanup wise, it's still not nice, but I guess it isn't the end of the world.  I treat it as a last-case scenario.
<alaQ> arso: here.
<arso> alaQ i messed up xorg.conf, now its not booting up.
<alaQ> arso, if you go back into ubuntu, will you be able to use text-mode?
<arso> yes/
<yu31g7> tehtechman: That seemed to work, but do you have any idea where the thing might have actually installed? I installed locally (didnt put in root password when prompted).
<genesis> hello
<swmiller6> arso: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jedusor> helllo
<arso> what does that do?
<arso> restore?
<kagemaro> arso - it fixes xorg.conf
<swmiller6> reconfigure xorg
<alaQ> arso: the above command will let scripts reconfigure the xorg.conf file.
<bilss> hi
<tehtechman> yu31g7: Im not familiar with the prog, but if you didn't need a root pass then the binary is probably in ~/bin
<arso> great.
<arso> so i'll reboot now and do that.
<arso> see u in a little while
<Jack_Sparrow> arso: There should be a backup of your xorg in there
* StR is playing:[[slipknot - disasterpiece] ]  Quality:[[128/44] ]  Length:[[5:38] ]  Size:[[5.17 MB] ]  Track:[[7557 of 7620] ]  Volume:[[110%] ] 
<arso> bb
<alaQ> arso: also might have an option for display resolutions.
<alaQ> darn, too late.
<Frogzoo> StR: turn off your spambot
<fxninio> bonjour
<Frogzoo> fxninio: en anglais ici svp
<Frogzoo> !fr | fxninio
<ubotu> fxninio: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fxninio> ou en francais
<GoClick> My machine has two NICs in it and only one works at a time. I have to click the little thing in the upper right (dunno what it's called) and change to the other nic. I want them both to get IPs and work
<bilss> Frgozoo: how are things down under?
<Frogzoo> bilss: all upside down of course
<deeno9> i need some help
<gumpish> deeno9:  don't we all
<deeno9> i was just watching @ my /etc/shadow
<deeno9> ^^jeah
<bilss> Frogzzoo; liable who here from time to time lives close by
<deeno9> and im used 2 see my password in md5=>hexadezimal
<deeno9> but in the shado it isnt hexadezimal
<deeno9> so, how can i make it 2 a hexadezimel?
<deeno9> know, what i mean?
<bulmer> no
<Ercle> Could someone help me with beryl please? When i first installed it everything worked fine, but after a few weeks the bar at the top of every window vanished (the one you click and drag to move a window, and also contains the X to close it). If i change the window manager back to metacity the bar comes back, but i would prefer to keep using beryl if anyone can suggest anything? :)
<JosefK> Is anyone else having trouble switching to/from vtts with an NVIDIA 8800GTS + nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new?
<bilss> i do have a static IP cannot get one what are the options dynamic DNS?
<Frogzoo> deeno9: no idea - but I suggest you leave passwd & shadow alone
<gumpish> deeno9:  it's in cleartext?
<kagemaro> Does anyone here know how to change your hostname on ksirc?
<steven__> genesis: now it works!
<Frogzoo> GoClick: does ifconfig -a show both nics?
<deeno9> i just want 2 experiment a bit
<GoClick> Yeah
<deeno9> i dont want 2 hack r something like that
<bilss> Frogzoo: thanks
<deeno9> i just want to test, how easy it iis 2 hack my system
<bulmer> deeno9, what do you want done?
<genii> steven__: Back. You have it working now?
<rohan> can someone please check and mark this bug as confirmed ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/127053 ..  i am almost sure that it's a real bug
<deeno9> just brutin MY OWN password
<steven__> genii: yes :D it works many tnx
<Arso> back.
<genii> steven__:  You're welcome  :)
<Arso> reconfiguring xorg was successful
<Frogzoo> deeno9: this chan is for ubuntu support
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<Arso> alaQ:  do you still have the link to that edited xorg for the new resolution?
<bulmer> deeno9, is that english? brutin? brute force decoding?
<GoClick> Frogzoo:  yes it works
<deeno9> yeah and i want 2 know, why my pw isnt in hexadezimal, isnt that a support question?
<alaQ> Arso: did dpkg-reconfigure give you an option for resolutions?
<Arso> alaQ:  yes it did, i selected 1440x900 , but i checked now , the max is still lower than that
<deeno9> yeah i mean brute force decoding...
<Jack_Sparrow> Arso: God time for a backup.. eh?
<bulmer> deeno9, it never has been a hex when displayed
<Jack_Sparrow> Arso: Good
<Arso> Jack_Sparrow:  yep :P
<deeno9> how can i make it hex?
<genii> I have extended work to do so logiging off but back in 2-3 hours ... later
<Frogzoo> GoClick: network manager seems not to like you fiddling with /etc/network/interfaces - but in this instance it might be necessary to get it to see the other nic
<alaQ> sigh... I'm at a loss... Anyone know how to pull 1440x900 on a nvidia card?  Pass to Arso.
<bulmer> deeno9, create a script to display the field as hex..
<GoClick> Frogzoo: it sees them both
<deeno9> and what ius it, it doesnt look binary...
<pavlix> hello
<pavlix> how do I leave a team in launchpad?
<Latty> I'm using 3 monitors with Xinemara, And when I move windows, I'm getting 40-70% CPU usage from Xorg on a 3GHz C2D E6600 - is that normal?
<GoClick> It just doesn't grab an ip or activate it if the other one is selected in the upper right hting
<pavlix> just found it
<pavlix> sorry
<Arso> hmm, when i open terminal, i get a blank white screen.
<bilss> Frogzoo: were you talking to me when you refered to goclick?:
<mbone> help me ! I messed my Ubuntu partition and now Grub is failed to load !
<Jordan_U> mbone, "messed" in what way?
<mbone> now I can't access both WinXP and ubuntu
<Frogzoo> bilss: nope
<GoClick> Frogzoo:  I can see eth0 and eth1 in the network manager, if I unplug the cable from eth1 0 grabs an ip and goes to town, if I unplug 0 and plug 1 back in it works but it won't do both at the same time or switch if one is already working
<bilss> Frogzoo: ok my fault
<kagemaro> alaQ - Which video card?
<Arso> alaQ:  when i open terminal , i get a blank borderless white box.
<Latty> mbone: The ubuntu partition stores the menu.list, you need to reinstall ubuntu to give it that again.
<Jordan_U> mbone, "messed" in what way?
<Arso> kagemaro:  nvidia 7950gt
<deeno9> bulmer what kind is it in the shadow, it isnt hex either binary either something i know
<kagemaro> alaQ - If you are using Mesa driver, the new Mesa doesn't support wide screen res
<bulmer> GoClick, what does "ip a" tells you, all your nick has valid ip address assigned?
<Latty> mbone: Or just give it that file, reinstalling Ubuntu is the obvious easy choice.
<adupuis> Hello, i'd like clarification on an issue : i just downloaded ubuntu 7.04 and i put the disc into my PIII computer system (Laumar). I click "start or install ubuntu" about 15 minutes ago and the only thing i see is an orange screen with the mouse cursor..almost as if everything hasnt loaded
<adupuis> is this normal?
<Arso> kagemaro:  its my problem, alaQ was helping me.
<mbone> mess mean Ext2 partition, where installed Ubuntu, seem to be damaged
<rohan> adupuis: no
<GoClick> bulmer:  noooo it's not getting an ip from the DHCP server
<kagemaro> Arso - are you using Mesa?
<GoClick> It doesn't even ask
<Arso> kagemaro: um, i dont know :S i installed ubuntu today
<Frogzoo> GoClick: both nics get their ip via dhcp & both are on the same subnet ?
<alaQ> kagemaro: pass to Arso - I'm out of ideas for helping.  He just did a dpkg-reconfigure, and I think possibly chose the vesa driver instead of nvidia
<Jordan_U> adupuis, no
<AnAnt> !ubuntu dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnAnt> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Latty> I'm using 3 monitors with Xinemara, And when I move windows, I'm getting 40-70% CPU usage from Xorg on a 3GHz C2D E6600 - is that normal?
<bulmer> deeno9, on a C program you use getent() to get an entry off /etc/shadow
<AnAnt> where can I download ubuntu dvds ?
<Jordan_U> adupuis, How much RAM do you have?
<AnAnt> !ubuntudvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntudvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adupuis> 128 MB
<ac> #j ubuntu-it
<BlackGhos> How does ubuntu work and play with windows domains ?
<Arso> alaQ:  no , i selected nvidia, not vesa
<GoClick> Frogzoo:  yeah DHCP both in the same subnet both into the same switch
<Jordan_U> !botabuse > adupuis
<Latty> adupuis: You'll need more than that for the live CD
<mbone> I tried to recover it by Testdisk, but hell no
<bulmer> GoClick, what does "ip a" tells you, all your nick has valid ip address assigned? <-- both gets a DHCP doled out address?
<Fantazyia> How do i specify which user an application starts as ?
<kagemaro> Arso - OK, I'd suggest getting the newest official nvidia driver
<Jordan_U> !alternate | adupuis
<ubotu> adupuis: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Arso> kagemaro: can u walk me through it please?
<alaQ> Arso: sorry I couldn't get you up and running all the way :/
<Frogzoo> GoClick: what's wrong with giving them static ips?
<Arso> alaQ:  you tried :) ,
<bulmer> Fantazyia, the uid of the program that launched it
<deeno9> bulmer, i can read the shadow, but not the pass, it ist something like $1$SALT$HASH and the hash isnt md5valid....
<Arso> alaQ:  but any idea whats wrong with my terminal? i get a blank white box :S
<GoClick> Frogzoo:  our network doesn't work that way
<kagemaro> Arso - I'd recommend going to #nvidia
<Fantazyia> bulmer:  how do i change it to launch as root
<Jack_Sparrow> Latty: 40 to 70 dosent surprise me on that
<adupuis> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<napster_> wats the command to delete something in terminal?
<Arso> kagemaro: ok.
<bulmer> deeno9, it was never been an md5 hash to encode it
<kagemaro> Arso - they're a *nix nVidia support group
<GoClick> The router is supposed to assign them 46 and 47 respectivly in the same subnet
<Jordan_U> Arso, gnome-terminal ?
<deeno9> bulmer what is it?
<Arso> Jordan_U:  yes.
<kagemaro> Arso - I just remember having the exact same issue with my laptop
<adupuis> how much ram do i need for the live CD. i have many computers in the basement in which i can grab more.
<Arso> kagemaro:  did you manage to fix it ?
<alaQ> Arso: don't know on that one.  You can try pastebinning your xorg.conf again, so I can take a look at it.
<Jordan_U> Arso, Does xterm work?
<Frogzoo> GoClick: try settup up /etc/iftab
<GoClick> k
<Arso> Jordan_U:  whats xterm ..
<Latty> Jack_Sparrow: Hm... That's not too great. Is there anything that'll be less intensive (as that's resource hungry, considering this is high-end kit) for tripple monitors
<SlimeyPete> adupuis: at least 256MB, more if you can get hold of it
<bulmer> deeno9, some kind of asymetric cipher
<kagemaro> Arso - yes
* GoClick will be over at the rack and not able to read irc for a bit
<kagemaro> Arso - I'm in 1280x800 now
<Latty> as twinview seems to only work for monitors on the same card.
<deeno9> but man shadow says, it is md5...
<Jordan_U> Arso, A more basic terminal, from the run dialog try "xterm"
<napster_> can any1 tell me the terminal command to delete a folder?
<Absenth> I resolved my Missing Window border problem with Beryl and 7.04
<Jordan_U> Arso, alt+F2 to get a run dialog
<adupuis> ill go get 128 meg more and restart the process, i appreciate your time
<Latty> napster_: rmdir
<mbone> anyone help me ?
<napster_> thnx
<Arso> Jordan_U:  ok xterm ran
<Fallen[oqp] > hi
<Absenth> beryl requires 24bit color or it doesn't render half of it's effects, including window borders.
<GoClick> Frogzoo:  "setup" doesn't seem to work
<Fallen[oqp] > how to access the console installator on ubuntu livecd (feisty fawn) ?
<Jordan_U> Arso, What happens when you run "gnome-terminal bash"
<pawan> hi
<mbone> I can't just delete this partition, since my data hasn't backup yet
<Latty> adupuis: You might want to consider getting 512MB of RAM, it's pretty cheap now-a-days, and can make a big difference.
<napster_> Latty: it says directory not empty
<napster_> so wat can i do?
<Arso> Jordan_U:  invalid argument
<agent_laundry> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<agent_laundry> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<agent_laundry> help
<Jordan_U> Arso, sorry: gnome-terminal --command "bash"
<agent_laundry> get this when i install
<PapaChub_> udev is setting my permissions wrong on "/dev/null" (and others)
<Jordan_U> agent_laundry, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<agent_laundry> ok
<Arso> Jordan_U: white box./
<PapaChub_> crw-rw---- 1 root root 1,3 2007-07-20 10:57 /dev/null
<Frogzoo> GoClick: you will have to edit the file
<Latty> napster_: Empty the folder using rm, then delete the folder with rmdir
<deeno9> bulmer, "man shadow" says, it is md5
<PapaChub_> ^660 should be 666 ?!
<Arso> Jordan_U:  is there a way to reinstall terminal or something?
<GoClick> Frogzoo: ok; I'll google it
<swmiller6> agent_laundry: do what it says run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<Jordan_U> Arso, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal
<bulmer> deeno9, so ?
<deeno9> bulmer, "man is often right, so im confused
<Arso> Jordan_U: ok,
<napster_> is there anyway i can delete the whole contents of it with 1 command?
<mbone> If there is anyway to disable Grub and restore WinXP bootloader, so I can backup my data first.
<bulmer> deeno may i suggest pick up a C systems programming book and look into using that /etc/shadow file
<pawan> how to setup ubuntu on windows
<Latty> mbone: FixMBR
<Jordan_U> napster_, rm -r
<Latty> mbone: from a restore disk/install disk terminal.
<Jordan_U> !wubi | pawan Is this what you mean?
<deeno9> bulmer, you mean i have to learn c 2 decode the password int a md5hash?
<ubotu> pawan Is this what you mean?: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<T-Connect> Later. Going to work.
<PapaChub_> Also, "apt-get update" says: "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room"  Why's that?
<Arso> Jordan_U: finished,
<bulmer> deeno9, i already told you, you cannot decode it that easy..its a one way (asymetric) ciphering
<Latty> mbone: To make that clear, the restore or install CD for WinXP, there should be a Repair Console, or something. Use FIXMBR on that.
<Arso> Jordan_U:  do i have to restart before it works or something? coz its still a white box :(
<Jordan_U> Arso, No, no need to restart
<Fallen[oqp] > does someone know how to have text-install instead of graphical stup ?
<Fallen[oqp] > setup*
<Some_Person> Finally, after a lot of trouble, I got Freevo installed
<bulmer> deeno9, you also read the part on that man page about crypt() eh?
<Arso> back sorry
<univremonster> Can anybody help me with an OpenPGP key?
<Arso> disconnected
<agent_laundry> swmiller6: thanks..
<kagemaro> Fallen[oqp]  - IIRC it's in the boot menu for the CD
<Arso> Jordan_U:  its still not working. still a white box..
<Arso> anyone has any idea why my gnome terminal is a white box..
<Fallen[oqp] > kagemaro < what's the option's name ?
<deeno9> bulmer yeah, but my english isnt really good i didnt understand all^^
<swmiller6> agent_laundry: your welcome
<Jordan_U> Arso, Did you do anything before it stopped working?
<mbone> thank Latty, I try that, if it's still not okay, I come back
<kagemaro> Fallen[oqp]  - Something like 'expert (text-based) setup'
<Arso> Jordan_U:  reconfigures xorg
<Fallen[oqp] > kagemaro < i don't have it
<Arso> Jordan_U:  reconfigured*
<Latty> mbone: Sure. Always try to help where I can :)
<Some_Person> Arso: right click on the white box, hit show menu bar
<bulmer> deeno9, okay..i've given you enuff clue...read a C systems programming book if you want further knowledge of it
<Fallen[oqp] > kagemaro < i have the official ubuntu CD (sent by canonical)
<Arso> Some_Person:  its already selected.
<kagemaro> Fallen[oqp]  - Feisty?
<Fallen[oqp] > yes
<deeno9> bulmer thx, iwll c, i think, it is very big^^
<mbone> anyway I'm in Ubuntu Live CD now , is there alternative way before I quit and use Win XP cd ?
<Jordan_U> Arso, Just as a shot try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<Some_Person> Arso: so you have just a white box? no menubar, window decoration? any other windows like that?
<univremonster> I could use a little help decrypting an OpenPGP message
<bulmer> deeno9, nah, nothing you can handle..you're a big boy..
<Arso> Some_Person:  just a borderless white box.
<kagemaro> Fallen[oqp]  - I downloaded it about 2 days ago, I thought I recalled seeing a text setup mode on the bootup mode
<bulmer> deeno9, nah, nothing you can not handle..you're a big boy..
<Arso> Jordan_U:  what does that do?
<kurian> is there anyone who could help me to install the nvidia driver in feisty fawn???
<Jordan_U> Arso, Reconfigures your xorg.conf
<Some_Person> Arso: did you restart X
<kagemaro> Fallen[oqp]  - bootup menu*
<Arso> Some_Person:  when?
<Fallen[oqp] > kagemaro < don't you speak about the Alternate CD ?
<deeno9> bulmer -.- im not one of this wanna-be-1337-kiddys
<univremonster> kurian:  I have a tiny bit of experience with this
<Fallen[oqp] > i'm speaking about the "normal" CD
<ben> I have a quick question regarding a laptop. It's an Acer Aspire 5100 with a RealTek Ethernet controller. Ubuntu says that it has connected to the wired network, and has an IP provided by the provider. It also has DNS servers listed. However, the connection doesn't work. a "ping google.com" returns nothing.
<bulmer> kurian modules are loaded via insmod or modprobe
<Jordan_U> kurian, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<kagemaro> Fallen[oqp]  - You might be right, I tried a few different distro installations so might be mixing them up, sorry
<Some_Person> Arso: i don't know what to say, i've never heard of that issue
<univremonster> kurian:  mine already was present on the computer, but to activate it you need to go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers and activate it
<Latty> mbone: Not as far as I know.
<Arso> Some_Person: no problem, thanks for ur help anyway.
<swmiller6> Arso: do you have a prompt
<bulmer> deeno9, if you follow my suggestion, you not going to be just a kiddy..you ougta be a big boy.. ;)
<Fallen[oqp] > ok
<Arso> Jordan_U:  what does the -phigh do?
<Arso> swmiller6:  whats a prompt :S
<swmiller6> Arso: Are you logged in
<deeno9> bulmer ^^ im on the way^^
<Arso> swmiller6:  i think so ?
<bulmer> deeno9, okay good luck
<deeno9> bulmer but i think it will take some years till i learn c^^ thx
<kagemaro> Arso - please take a screenshot of your terminal
<Latty> mbone: By the way, try to prefix what you say with the name of whoever you are speaking to, it'll highlight them and make them notice the message more easily.
<Arso> kagemaro:  let me restart X first please
<Arso> brb. restarting X
<swmiller6> Arso: when you reconfigured did you chose the frame buffer option?
<Jordan_U> Arso, Without it it asks a lot of questions, the -p sets the priority of questions to be asked ( in this case only high ) in this case driver and resolution
<bulmer> deeno9, if you put your mind to it, and dont worry about the ladies...umm in no time you are good at it..hehehe
<Arso> swmiller6:  not sure :(
<Arso> Jordan_U:  ok, rebooting now
<mbone> Latty: sorry, I'll notice that.
<swmiller6> Arso: if so run reconfigure again and make sure you leave it off
<Jordan_U> swmiller6, It was gnome-terminal not his tty's
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time in the forums there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<Arso> back.
<deeno9> bulmer^^ with eneugh time a lot is possible, i know, but whe will start learning delphi @ skool in a few weeks, so will start with delphi, go to something likje perl and and with c r c++
<Arso> terminal still a white box.
<swmiller6> Jordan_U: ok
<Arso> and resolution still not fixed.
<univremonster> Can somebody help decrypt PGP-encrypted messages in Thunderbird?  I have enigform but it keeps telling me my key is wrong
<GoClick> Frogzoo: mii-tool sees both of them just fine, ethtool says they're both fine, eth1 just isn't grabbing an ip via DHCP, where is that configured?
<adupuis> I've now popped in 256MB SD-Ram into this box. Hopefully we will have better results this time by!
<Arso> and i have a screenshot for whoever asked.
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<Jordan_U> Arso, Did you choose the resolution you wanted when it asked?
<Arso> Jordan_U:  yes, i did
<Jordan_U> !repeat | kurian
<ubotu> kurian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lattyware> mbone: No need to be sorry, you'll just get quicker responces that way ;P
<ben> I have a quick question regarding a laptop. It's an Acer Aspire 5100 with a RealTek Ethernet controller. Ubuntu says that it has connected to the wired network, and has an IP provided by the provider. It also has DNS servers listed. However, the connection doesn't work. a "ping google.com" returns nothing.
<Arso> uploading screenshot now.
<mbone> Latty: you know, that's my fault since I use Norton Partition magic and It get error ... so that's the result :P
<kurian> thanks ubotu....iam repeating the question
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<Frogzoo> GoClick: try settup up /etc/iftab
<Arso> this is how my terminal looks http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=terminalxo9.png
<Jordan_U> kurian, Actually read the message from ubotu
<Lattyware> mbone: Heh. Well, stuff happens. It shouldn't be to hard to get everything back to normal. This is how you learn :P
<yotux> I have LAMP install how can I get pdf support?
<Lattyware> ben: Can you connect to your router via it's IP?
<alaQ> Arso: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log again?
<GoClick> Frogzoo: both lines are identical except the mac adder is 1 digit different
<skyfalcon866> is it easy to crack gpg
<univremonster> skyfalcon866:  I have the same question
<ben> Lattyware: It's connected directly to a DSL box modem.
<Jordan_U> skyfalcon866, No, pgp is very secure
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<Arso> alaQ:  sure.
<mbone> Latty: ok, I'll go and try... thank you much... I'll bother you more if not ok :) bye
<univremonster> skyfalcon866:  It looks like in Thunderbird if you get  enigform it should work great, but it doesn't for me
<Lattyware> ben: OK, don't know then, sorry.
<ben> Lattyware: Thanks.
<skyfalcon866> when i create a pgp key should i use the hightest bit avaible
<Jordan_U> kurian, We have seen your question already, wait a few minutes in between reposting
<xtknight> skyfalcon866, the higher the bits, the harder it is to crack
<kurian> ok jordan_U
<skyfalcon866> ok
<univremonster> Frogzoo:  Can you help a bit more with the previous question about PGP?
<Arso> alaQ:  sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xtknight> pgp is among the most secure encryption available
<Arso> alaQ:  is that right?
<Arso> alaQ:  coz i am getting a blank page..
<Arso> alaQ:  is it a zero or capital or small O
<alaQ> Arso: it's a zero.
<Arso> alaQ: thats what i used.
<Arso> alaQ:  hmm
<skyfalcon866> is protecting zip arciveves with  a password secure enough
<xtknight> skyfalcon866, probably not, i read that zips are easily cracked
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time in the forums there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<skyfalcon866> so i should go with pgp then
<xtknight> skyfalcon866, yeah
<skyfalcon866> ok
<skyfalcon866> is seahorse a good program for pgp
<Anlar> kurian: I think geforce 2 is so insanely old, that you should just use the open source nv driver...
<alaQ> Arso: can you try 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<xtknight> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> skyfalcon866,  not sure i never used it
<Arso> alaQ:  i already browsed to it manually, and opened it.
<Arso> alaQ:  but its in read only now..
<Arso> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alaQ> Arso: that's ok, you're just copying it.  It's a log file, editing it wouldn't do anything
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<Arso> alaQ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30555/
<illriginal> Hey guys, my adesklets stopped working...  now when I log on, they no longer load up. I typed into terminal: illriginal@illriginal:~$ adesklets
<skyfalcon866> is there a way to create the swap area in the root file system instead of a partition
<xtknight> skyfalcon866, yeah
<skyfalcon866> cool
<xtknight> skyfalcon866, "man mkswap"
<SlimeyPete> skyfalcon866: check out http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie4_2_13.htm
<Arso> alaQ: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26284.html
<SlimeyPete> the "swap file" bit
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<kurian> IS THERE ANY GUYS WHO COULD HELP ME PLEASE >>>>> have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<Lattyware> kurian: Be patient.
<Lattyware> kurian: Obviously no one reading knows. Wait and post in the forums if no one responds
<naddyboy> heh cool
<illriginal> Hey guys, my adesklets stopped working...  now when I log on, they no longer load up. I typed into terminal: illriginal@illriginal:~$ adesklets
<Arso> alaQ:  u stilll there?
<alaQ> Arso: yeah, just looking up some stuff related to the resolution thing.
<Arso> alaQ:  great, thnx alot.
<alaQ> Arso: first time I've _ever_ seen a gnome-terminal do that though. :/
<Arso> guys, when i load my gnome terminal, i get a white box..
<jetscreamer> kurian needs the legacy driver not the regular btw, probably had the regular
<Arso> alaQ:  shite :S i even tried reinstalling .
<KI4IKL> Does anyone know a good program to rip dvd's?
<kyja> wow I am outdoors in a camper, my wifi suffers awfuly !!!.
<Anlar> jetscreamer/kurian: yeah and for that chipset the open source nv driver is just as good afaik.. so he wouldn't have to install anything actually
<Absenth> Arso: what's your default color depth in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<swmiller6> KI4IKL: Xdvdshrink
<Arso> Absenth:  let me check..
<ShackJack> alaQ: My was doing that when I had some XGL/Compiz funkiness (in Gutsy) doesn't do in now though...
<Arso> Absenth:  can i pastebin my xconfig to you?
<Absenth> Arso: if it's 16, it NEEDS to be 24 if you are going to run beryl/compiz
<Arso> Absenth: xorg*
<kurian>  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<Absenth> Arso: I suppose.
<alaQ> ShackJack: how'd you fix it?
<jetscreamer> a, he left, b, no 3d with nv
<swmiller6> kurian: install nvidia-glx-legacy
<capnfantasmo> hello all
<jetscreamer> kurian: you need the .. what he said
<kurian> nvidia-glx-legacy failed to work
<KI4IKL> swmiller6, is it in the ubuntu repos?
<alaQ> Arso: I think I might have found it; we need to edit xorg.conf again though.
<swmiller6> kurian: yes
<Arso> alaQ: Absenth heres my current xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30556/
<Arso> what must we edit?
<swmiller6> KI4IKL: sorry I think so
<capnfantasmo> does ubuntu have a built in firewall? cuz my torrent program just told me I need to forward ports
<Anlar> capnfantasmo: not enabled by default
<swmiller6> KI4IKL: You kno wI think I used Automatix to install it
<xtknight> capnfantasmo, it is not enabled by default
<caren> How do I set up a printer in xubuntu?  Can't find a setup dialog and cups is acting weird
<xtknight> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<KI4IKL> Okay
<Arso> is there a need for firewalls and antivirus in ubuntu ?
<capnfantasmo> Anlar: how does I enabled firewall?
<xtknight> Arso, not generally
<kurian> IS THERE ANY ONE WHO COULD HELP ME  have spend a lot of time there i use NVIDIA GEFORCE 2 IGP iam not able to install the driver by using the restricted driver manager of ubuntu feisty fawn nor iam able to install nvidia-glx through synaptic nor using envy script...my screen goes weired after i install the driver....I was not having any problems with dapper drake ...could any one help me please
<capnfantasmo> Anlar: disregard that
<Arso> xtknight: great.
<Absenth> Arso: going to /msg you a few lines.
<xtknight> Arso, if you're running a server or have critical data it might be a good idea.  otherwise you dont really need it
<Arso> Absenth: can u just edit my xorg and pastebin it? please
<royel> kurian: you need to be using nvidia-glx-legacy
<swmiller6> kurian: install nvidia-glx-Legacy
<Arso> Absenth:  because , i dont really trust myself, first day on ubuntu
<KI4IKL> kurian, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<kurian> i have installed but it didnt worked
<xtknight> kurian, legacy, not the normal one.
<xtknight> nvidia-glx is not what to install
<kurian> in the dapper drake i installed nvidia - glx it worked
<KI4IKL> Arso, if you want a good firewall, sudo apt-get install firestarter then to use firestarter type sudo firestarter
<xtknight> kurian, yes and nvidia updated the driver.s  nvidia-glx no longer works!
<alaQ> Arso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30557/ <-- changed.  Added a Mode line, and the respective resolution
<royel> kurian: you asked for help, now try the suggestions or quit spamming
<xtknight> nvidia dropepd support for GF2 in nvidia-glx
<Arso> KI4IKL: i dont really need a firewall.
<kurian> is it so
<kurian> ???
<illriginal> Hey guys, my adesklets stopped working...  now when I log on, they no longer load up. I typed into terminal: illriginal@illriginal:~$ adesklets
<kurian> is it so xtknight???
<praveen> hey where can i get help on php and xml ?
<xtknight> kurian, yes
<Arso> KI4IKL: not a server or anything
<capnfantasmo> praveen: the internet
<KI4IKL> illriginal,  you mean gdesklets?
<alaQ> Arso: I'll explain the background on that when we get it working. :)
<kurian> then why the restricted driver doesnt select that
<KI4IKL> oh...my bad
<Absenth> Arso: try.....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30558/
<illriginal> No I mean specifically the adesklets :P
<Arso> alaQ: Absenth which one should i use.
<Absenth> Arso: note option changes under the nvidia device section
<xtknight> kurian, i don't know.  maybe it is a bug.  file a bug report at launchpad
<kurian> xtknight then why the restricted driver doesnt select the appropriate legacy driver
<xtknight> !launchpad
<Hadron> anyone here using seahorse-agent?
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Arso> alaQ: Absenth both of you gave me an edit xorg.conf , which should i use.
<kurian> hmm
<jetscreamer> #php
<Absenth> Arso: try alaQ's
<caren> why won't cups take a username and pass?
<Arso> Absenth:  ok.
<KI4IKL> kurian, ...why not worry why It didn't do it and just install it?
<alaQ> Absenth: what on Arso's xorg.conf did you fix?  I fixed resolution.
<caren> I've even give root a password and tried that
<Absenth> Arso: I'm pretty new to this compiz/beryl thing, just got mine fixed a half hour ago.
<Absenth> alaQ: I added a number of nVidia specific options for Beryl to play nice.
<jetscreamer> kurian: it will work.if you do it right.
<alaQ> Absenth: ah, ok.
<capnfantasmo> anyone know how to make the desktop effects work?
<alaQ> Saw that after looking through.
<illriginal> Hey guys, my adesklets stopped working...  now when I log on, they no longer load up. I typed into terminal: illriginal@illriginal:~$ adesklets   Can anyone help me to get them runnin again?
<KI4IKL> Does anyone know if you can get Compiz-fuzion for feisty?
<Arso> alaQ: Absenth ok finished editing with alaQ's new one, restarting X now, brb
<Anlar> illriginal: I can help you by putting you into ignore for good
<illriginal> good anlar, do it
<KI4IKL> illriginal, when you type adesklets, does it start back up?
<kurian> ok guys i will try the nvidia-legacy....if it didnt work i will post again....
<swmiller6>  KI4IKL: yes I am running it right now
<KI4IKL> huh swmiller6 ?
<swmiller6> Compiz fusion
<alaQ> KI4IKL: consult the oracle (google): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<illriginal> KIAIKL, when I do, my PC acts like it's gonna load them.... I can hear my processor a bit... but nothing happens.
<KI4IKL> oh...coudl you pm me about it?
<jetscreamer> so do stock ubuntu kernels have paravirt_ops enabled? how do the restricted drivers deal with that kernel option
<xtknight> jetscreamer, i believe there is a patch
<univremonster> can somebody help me decrypt PGP?
<KI4IKL> okay illriginal just go to System>Preferences>Session and add adesklets to startup
<xtknight> jetscreamer, actually i think only 2.6.21 and on had problems.  not sure
<jetscreamer> xtknight: yes .21 but maybe .20 i forget...
<jetscreamer> NOT .18
<xtknight> jetscreamer,  but yes paravirt=y in 2.6.20-16-generic
<mon^rch> anyone able to tell me the name of the app for a keyboard (as in music keyboard) I reinstalled and for got :P
<illriginal> KIAIKL, when I check my current sessions, it has a question mark where it reads, "state"  what does this mean?
<xtknight> mon^rch, maybe GNU solfege?
<jetscreamer> dpkg -l |grep -i keyboard maybe, or some portion of the program name
<illriginal> it has a question mark for my adesklets
<univremonster> sorry, as per previous post, can anyone help me to decrypt GPG
<xtknight> apt-cache search keyboard
<pawan> hi
<jetscreamer> he's already got it installed though so the dpkg -l might cut down the false positives
<jetscreamer> was my though
<jetscreamer> t
<schmik07> hi, any chance someone can help me to install a .run file?
<xtknight> jetscreamer, ah i thought he meant reinstalled ubuntu
<tehtechman> univremonster: gpg -d
<pawan> what is wubi
<ale1> can anyone tell me how to change the runlevel at boot in grub?
<jetscreamer> schilling: chmod +x file.run && sh blah.run
<jetscreamer> ale1: iirc it's in inittab but i forget
<mon^rch> xtknight: tyvm for the suggestion... I found "vkeybd" also
<univremonster> tehtechman:  Sorry, I'm a bit of a n00b and while that looks conspicuously like something I would put in the terminal I'm not sure what syntax to use
<alaQ> pawan: wubi is an ubuntu install for use from within windows.  Keeps a hd image file instead of partitioning disks, so it runs internally on windows.  Used for a try-before-you-buy style.
<skulrid> [chii] : is that a way to set WINDOWS XP, as the first option in the dual boot menu GRUB ???
<elad> <elad> I installed Ubuntu, and it hasn't recognized my sound card, it appears. Help?
<elad> <leftyfb> ok, let me wave my magic wand of understanding and i'll immediately know what type of soundcard/chipset you have and what your logs say
<elad> <elad> Naturally, I'd give you any logs that may be useful if you tell  me where I can find them.
<elad> <elad> I have a Creative Soundblaster Live! 5.1.
<schmik07> i can't access the .run file - it's on the desktop by i don't know how to cd into the desktop :(
<elad> <elad> Thing is, when I, in the past, installed previous version of Ubuntu (from scratch each time, and this time too), it worked automatically. So I guess I'm asking where I can relaunch the detecting software.
<tehtechman> univremonster: its cool.  go to a term, type "man gpg", the command ur looking for is "gpg -d"
<jetscreamer> snd_emu10k1
<jetscreamer> works just fine here
<ale1> jetscreamer: how to i change anything at inittab at boot?
<Arso> :(
<Arso> X got messed up again
<Arso> i had to reconfigure again
<Arso> lucky i had the command written down "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jetscreamer> ale1: with a text editor... but ALWAYS make a backup first
<univremonster> tehtechman:  I tried that, so does that mean that I need to download the file I am decrypting, go to the folder it's in and say gpg -d filename?
<swmiller6> Arso: are you choosing the resolution when you reconfigure or are you letting it choose
<mon^rch> also... can anyone tell me what to install to get KDE... JUST the desktop manager... I don't want all the apps that come with kubuntu, or the "kde" package in multiverse :/
<Arso> swmiller6: i am choosing.
<tehtechman> yep
<tehtechman> univremonster: yep
<swmiller6> Arso don't
<Arso> swmiller6: i think i am editing xorg incorrectly
<Arso> swmiller6:  oh :S
<jetscreamer> try kde-core maybe
<mon^rch> ty
<Arso> i just checked IT WORKED
<ale1> isn't inittab a system file though?
<Arso> i am on the right resolution now
<swmiller6> Arso: read each selectioon word for srod when you reconfigure
<Arso> i just need the right refresh rate now, the max is 54 here :S
<Arso> i need 75
<Arso> alaQ:  are you there?
<alaQ> Arso: here.
<jetscreamer> ale1: if you break inittab your system might not boot yes
<Arso> alaQ:  it worked: )
<jetscreamer> not sure
<Arso> alaQ:  i just need to fix the refresh rate now.
<alaQ> Arso: i see.  Congrats.
<Chaos2tw> Hey.. I downloaded the Ubunto ISO from the website, burned to CD but I cant get it to boot ... Can anybody help ?
<fzaly> help: how to install MLDonkey?
<adupuis> That 256MB ram has helped out alot, it is installing and is already 55% through THANKS GUYS!!!
<Arso> Chaos2tw:  is ur bios set to boot from cd?
<univremonster> tehtechman:  I am having the same problem here as I had with Enigmail in Thunderbird.  It keeps saying I have the wrong password despite using cut+paste from the webpage (Launchpad) that gave me the password.  Any ideas/
<ale1> jetscreamer: that's my problem it won't get past runlevel in the boot process, it shuts off the pc immediately
<jetscreamer> Arso: apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --monitor, alternatively i find googling just the monitor's model number returns them best
<Chaos2tw> No, I have to hit F12.  When I do that, I choose to boot from CD and then it tells me boot failed, f1 to continue f2 to go to setup.
<swmiller6> Chaos2tw:do you have your computer set to boot from disc
<Arso> jetscreamer:  what would that do?
<SlimeyPete> Chaos2tw: how did you burn it?
<jetscreamer> Arso: it would tell you the v&h rates to enter in the advanced section of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SlimeyPete> Chaos2tw: you should tell your CD writer to burn it as a disc image. Don't just drop the ISO onto the disc as a file.
<dyrne> does edgy up even use and inittab? what with upstart
<Emo> Hi. I just downloaded Feisty, and I can't find info on how to get Broadcom wifi cards working on it. Everything's for Edgy.
<Chaos2tw> I used the Daemon-Toolz emulator, loaded the ISO and used XP to burn it over.
<pawan> what is wubi
<Arso> jetscreamer: i see, so i still have to reconfigure it one more time :(
<SlimeyPete> Chaos2tw: ah. That won't work.
<alaQ> pawan: I told you a few minutes ago.  Take a look up.
<Arso> jetscreamer:  do you know about my terminal problem?
<Emo> Then again, I just googled it a few times.
<SlimeyPete> Chaos2tw: the CD has to be set as "bootable". XP cd burner won'tdo that.
<Emo> I hate broadcom.
<jetscreamer> ale1: if it was me i'd just start disabling (chmod -x) stuff in /etc/init.d (that is listed/has a symlink in rc2.d) till i figured out what was doing it
<Chaos2tw> Does WinISO burn?
<jetscreamer> but that's a hack probably
<Chaos2tw> What would you recommend I use to burn it?
<SlimeyPete> Chaos2tw: googlefor isorecorder v2
<Arso> jetscreamer:  i finished with that apt-get u gave me, where would the info on the rates be now?
<skezzolo> Hi everyone
<SlimeyPete> Chaos2tw: I can guarantee that isorecorder works, I've used it myself
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor arso
<jetscreamer> at the bottom
<menisk> <menisk> How do I change the battery icons on the system tray? I have edited every png and svg I oculd find but it stays the same.
<menisk> <menisk> Did the same with the network manager icons with the same result.
<menisk> <menisk> Am I editing the wrong thing?
<menisk> <menisk> Not executing a required command?
<tehtechman> univremonster: well usually a gpg file is sncrypted to a key... if its using a symmetric crypt then a password should work
<Chaos2tw> hmm I wonder if I have that on my network somewhere.
<Chaos2tw> isorecorder2
<Chaos2tw> I do.
<Chaos2tw> ok cool
<menisk> skezzolo, hi..
<jetscreamer> goodbye-windows.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: isorecorder is great
<Arso> jetscreamer:  um where?
<bigcha> hi
<Arso> jetscreamer:  typing that in xterm doesnt bring up anything
<Chaos2tw> Once I use ISORecorder and burn it I will be able to get it installed, correct?
<jetscreamer> Arso: sometimes, and i don't know why, hwinfo doesn't return anything
<univremonster> tehtechman:  I have set up the key using seahorse, but I need to decrypt an email
<skezzolo> Hi menisk!... is there someone who can help with my new ubuntu-install on my laptop?
<Arso> jetscreamer:  :S
<jetscreamer> Arso: might be related to x running
<bigcha> I come from China.
<Chaos2tw> This is great. This is the most help I've got--i've been hitting up forumns
<jetscreamer> Arso: but it does work, also
<menisk> skezzolo, I can if you like
<Arso> jetscreamer: i can just get the rates online tho?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: yes, isorecoreder is free and a very small download, be sure to get the right one for your service pack
<skezzolo> thanks menisk
<alaQ> Arso: you said you have the refresh rates, right?
<menisk> skezzolo, What do you need help with?
<Arso> alaQ:  umm, no
<Arso> alaQ:  but i can get them.
<alaQ> Arso: 1440x900@75hz, right?
<Arso> yes.
<univremonster> tehtechman:  I think I will just email Launchpad support because I don't see what I could possibly be doing wrong.  Thanks for the command line thing though that makes life easier than using Thunderbird
<jetscreamer> Arso: i find just googlinig the monitor's model number gives the best results for finding that out
<skezzolo> @menisk: i've just installed ubuntu feisty fawn on my acer aspire 5630 wlmi
<jetscreamer> nto the mak, just the model
<jetscreamer> make
<tehtechman> univremonster: unless it was crypted to your key... you cant decrypt it
<Arso> alaQ:  yees.
<skezzolo> everything's working perfectly fine except for the power led, that keeps blinking amber
<pawan> are all the features available in wubi
<Arso> brb toilet.
<jetscreamer> Arso: try doing hwinfo in a console
<univremonster> tehtechman:  It was encrypted to my key, and I've tried every combo I can think on their password.  I think something just got hosed up on their end
<elad> Guys? Soundblaster not working? Help?
<jetscreamer> arso nm
<ale1> jetscreamer: it happened when i installed git-core, would that narrow the chmod process?
<jetscreamer> must be xorg
<jetscreamer> ale1: quite probably, but of course i'm guessing
<alaQ> elad: 'asoundconf list', and if it's there, 'asoundconf set-default-card cardname'
<skezzolo> @menisk: any idea?
<menisk> skezzolo, not sure.
<sam543643> how do i tell if im using tribe 2 or tribe 3?
<Arso> jetscreamer: alaQ back.
<Cybermatt> help ubuntu doesn't requgnize my Geoforce 7025
<Arso> alaQ:  any idea what i can do with my terminal problem :( ?
<jetscreamer> just wait for 2.6.23 Cybermatt ... :o
<jetscreamer> j/k
<Cybermatt> and i want out of windowa
<ale1> jetscreamer: how to chmod when i'm on live cd though?
<elad> alaQ, there's only one in that list (Live), so it must be the default one already. Any other ideas?
<skezzolo> @menisk: thanks nonetheless
<jetscreamer> ale1: cd to the mounted partition/directory
<alaQ> Arso: not sure on the terminal, but I've got an idea on the refresh rate.
<jetscreamer> Arso: you can just choose medium
<menisk> skezzolo, shouldn't matter too much. If everything else works fine
<Arso> alaQ: oo, what can we do about refresh rate?
<jetscreamer> instead of advanced
<jetscreamer> choose medium
<Arso> jetscreamer:  um ?
<jetscreamer> it gives you a list
<jetscreamer> Arso: when you dpkg-reconfigure it
<yell8w> are the dapper repos down ? :/
<Arso> jetscreamer:  oh , ok
<skezzolo> @menisk: so you think it's not some kind of trouble?
<Arso> i'll do that then..
<elad> alaQ?
<Tassos> Hey guys, I am totally new to Linux.
<alaQ> 'gtf 1440 900 75' in a terminal will give you an xorg modeline.  It goes into the Monitor section of xorg.conf.
<Chaos2tw> hm, so I am trying to burn the ISO using ISORecorder but it's not listing my CDRW drive?
<Arso> alaQ:  are you talking to me ?
<alaQ> elad: not sure.
<alaQ> Arso: yeah, that last one was for you.
<menisk> skezzolo, Not tht I could think of? Power plugged in? Is it a low battery thing?
<Arso> alaQ:  ok , i typed that in xterm, i got some lines, do i have to put those in xorg?
<skezzolo> it always blinks except for the first time i boot into ubuntu
<Tassos> I need to know how I can connect from my ubuntu desktop to my Windows Computer using RMP
<Tassos> Anyone can help me out ?
<alaQ> Arso: yeah, that modeline goes under the Monitor section in xorg.conf.
<menisk> skezzolo, I think you're safe. Hopefully it doesn't do anything else.
<Arso> ok, gonna edit now, hope i dont fuck it up as usual.
<domi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<praveen> hey where can i get help on php and xml ?
<tehtechman> Tassos: RMP?
<Tassos> sure
<Arso> alaQ:  i am using xterm , i cant copy from it :S
<skezzolo> @menisk: thanks menisk. The last thing: where do I go to duplicate the screen on the TV S-Video jack?
<jetscreamer> yes you can
<Arso> jetscreamer: how?
<jetscreamer> Arso: just highlight the text and clickt the middle button where you want to paste
<menisk> skezzolo, What video card do you have? Ati?
<skezzolo> @menisk:  nvidia go 7300
<Arso> jetscreamer:  middle = scroll ?
<menisk> Ah.
<jetscreamer> yes
<jetscreamer> !paste
<Tassos> ttehtechman, I didn't understand your question sorry
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<menisk> skezzolo, System > Admin> Restricted drivers manager
<Whosits> I am running Windows XP, and I have used the Linux System Rescue CD to create a primary partition of about 1GB for GRUB, and an extended partition with a logical part in it of about 20GB for Ubuntu. I have a LiveCD disc, and an Alt-CD disc that can't install any additional software packages.
<sam543643> how do i tell if im using tribe 2 or tribe 3?
<Baktaah> Excuse me, when I try to boot the ubuntu live cd, I get a TTy job error...
<jetscreamer> you do not want a gb for grub
<Whosits> I want to install Ubuntu and get Dual Booting running. I'm not sure what to do next.
<jetscreamer> for swap maybe
<menisk> skezzolo, then install your binary drivers.
<tehtechman> Tassos: what is RMP?  maybe i can help
<jetscreamer> rpm?
<skezzolo> @menisk:  downloading right now
<Tassos> not RPM
<Tassos> Remode Desktop Connection Protocol
<jetscreamer> rdp
<menisk> skezzolo, That will give you 3D, want compiz or beryl?
<Tassos> All I need to do is using my Linux laptop as a thin client...
<Tassos> to run an application from my PC
<sahil> hey, my sudo command does not work
<tehtechman> Tassos: oh ok... rdesktop
<skezzolo> hum I just know what they are, but being a noob I can't really choose... what would you use?
<Tassos> As I said,,, i am new to linux
<alaQ> Arso: any luck?
<sahil> in the terminal it says "sudo: must be setuid root"
<Arso> jetscreamer: alaQ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30562/
<Tassos> just installed Ubuntu
<Baktaah> Excuse me, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but I can't get the live CD to work, I get an tty job error, then a bash command line interface...
<tehtechman> Tassos: just install the package "rdesktop" or something
<Tassos> rdesktop on my linux?
<Whosits> Baktaah: Have you verified the integrity of the Disc?
<Baktaah> Yes
<jetscreamer> Arso: what is the make & model of your monitor
<Baktaah> Whosits  I've got many cd's.... burned with different applications..
<alaQ> Arso:  just add the Modeline at the end of the 'Monitor' section, underneath the 'VertRefresh' line.
<tehtechman> Tassos: yep...
<elmargol> Hi i have a new western digital external HDD 160GB somehow ubuntu feisty detects it as a 60GB hdd? Is this a ubuntu bug?
<LinuX_-_ubuntu> hey every body
<Tassos> I will google it :)
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubuntu, Hi.'
<Baktaah> elmargol  everything partioniated?
<Arso> jetscreamer:  samsung syncmaster 940bw
* LinuX_-_ubuntu can any one help me on beryl
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubuntu, I can
<LinuX_-_ubuntu> thanx
<tehtechman> Tassos: youll need to enable it on the win machine as well.  if its XP then ur cool, but i cont know about 2k
<elmargol> Baktaah: it is the default parition. And fdisk detects it as 60GB hdd
<Baktaah> LinuX_-_ubuntu  try the effects channel
<Tassos> I am XP
<sebaji> how j300i in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Tassos> XP PRO
<jetscreamer> HorizSync 30.0 - 81.0 VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0
<jetscreamer> try those maybe
<BlackGhos> anyone running vmware for linux ?
<tehtechman> Tassos: yeah... youll be fine
<Tassos> Do I have to create a user or something on my XM?
<Tassos> XP?
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me, I get this error when trying to boot live cd... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<Whosits> If anyone here has done triple or more booting, could they PM me? I need to ask them a few questions about it.
<Arso> jetscreamer: alaQ is this right now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30563/
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubuntu, what is your issue?
<LinuX_-_ubuntu> it's on beryl
<Arso> jetscreamer: please include an Arso: before msg'ing me, its hard to see ur msg's
<alaQ> Arso: looks correct.
<Arso> alaQ:  so i save and restart X now ?
<tehtechman> Tassos: just use your existing account... you may ne to set a passwd in order to enable it for remote logging though
<PapaChub_> udev -- which has correct rules -- is setting my permissions wrong on "/dev/null" (and others)
<PapaChub_> crw-rw---- 1 root root 1,3 2007-07-20 10:57 /dev/null
<LinuX_-_ubuntu> when i add it on my Ubuntu and i open it its give me white display..
<alaQ> Arso: yep, and hopefully, you'll be in a higher refresh rate
<PapaChub_> ^660 should be 666 ?!
<Arso> jetscreamer: alaQ:  ok , be right back
<dev_> Hi Im totally new for linux
<dev_> can any body tell me how can I play songs in this OS
<DJ_ToNy> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mkultra> apt-get install xmms
<mkultra> i like xmms
<mkultra> it looks like winamp
<databuddy> !emu10k1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emu10k1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tassos> http://www.rdesktop.org/ that's it right?
<databuddy> DJ_ToNy thats the driver you probably need
<databuddy> what card?
<Arso> :s the max refresh rate was 55 , now its 56....
<jetscreamer> snd_emu10k1 for alsa
<Arso> ~,~
<tehtechman> Tassos: you should be able to apt-get it
<mkultra> hey i'm trying to install desktop version 7 on this pc and i have a pci radeon 7000 and it dosent boot to X in the live cd
<buck> i have a sound problem.. when you have a chance
<buck> new to ubuntu but love it
<jetscreamer> that gnome refresh rate stuff is borked imo... it always says 50 or 51 for me
<Arso> alaQ:  s the max refresh rate was 55 , now its 56....
<Tassos> oh... so where do I go add/remove?
<Arso> jetscreamer:  hmm.
<DJ_ToNy> databuddy : the problem  is installation of creative x-fi music extreme
<alaQ> Arso: well, it's a little bit of an improvement.  :/
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubuntu, White cube of death is annoying to get past, are you using 64bit?
<jetscreamer> depending on the rez i change to, 50,51,52...
<LinuX_-_ubuntu> yea
<Arso> jetscreamer:  i see. anyway its not so bad.
<erUSUL> DJ_ToNy: there a re no linux drivers for X-Fi's afaik
<myusrnm> Hey, when I try opening Azures through the top left button -> internet -> azures, azures wont open. the same thing happens when I try to open opera
<Arso> jetscreamer: alaQ now guys please, the most important thing, my terminal :( :( :(
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubuntu, your out of luck, beryl and 64bit don't mix.
<Whosits_> Has anyone here done a triple or greater number of boots on an X86 machine? If so, please PM me, I need advice.
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me, I get this error when trying to boot live cd... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<menisk> You can try compiz if you like.
<DJ_ToNy> i can not use this card on ubuntu?
<Tassos> ok I found Krdc and Gnome-RDP under Add Applications
<LinuX_-_ubuntu> its Ubuntu-feisty
<LinuX_-_ubuntu> so i cant use it ?
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubuntu, you should try desktop effects instead, it's compiz may work.
<Tassos> Which one should I use? That's not rdesktop is it?
<tehtechman> Tassos: put this in a console ... "apt-get install rdesktop"
<Tassos> ohhhhhh
<Tassos> i get it now :)
<tehtechman> Tassos: oh... the Gnome-RDP shoudl work
<Arso> btw guys, can i get amarok on gnome ?
<Tassos> so ignore the previous message?
<jetscreamer> yes
<tehtechman> Tassos: u use kde or gnome?
<DJ_ToNy> erUSUL : i can not use this card on ubuntu?
<myusrnm> yes, arso you can
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me, I get this error when trying to boot live cd... "bin sh. cant access tty. Job control turned off"
<myusrnm> i have
<Arso> great.
<jetscreamer> Arso: i'll put on my psychic hat and divine your terminal problem
<Arso> jetscreamer:  please try :)
<Tassos> what's kde or gnome?
<Nembie563> I have tried to install several programs with synaptic package manager, however, after I download the package I can't find the program in my start menu. What can I do to make them appear in the start menu?
<Tassos> I use Ubuntu
<jetscreamer> Arso: .... my telepathy is borked atm
<tehtechman> Tassos: Its a desktop enviroment.
<Arso> jetscreamer:  btw, umm, whats the program called, where u download apps through, adept or something
<jetscreamer> there is adept, synaptic, many others
<alaQ> Arso: Adept for KDE, Synaptic for Gnome
<tehtechman> Tassos: if you installed ubuntu defaults... then ur using Gnome
<Whosits_> Baktaah: Are you that poster, with that exact issue
<jetscreamer> either or
<Arso> ahh
<Arso> synaptic,
<Tassos> that's all new to me -  I  installed yesterday :)
<Whosits_> Baktaah: Or are you just getting the same message
<Tassos> I know I use Beryl also
<Arso> Tassos:  i installed today, welcome
<Baktaah> Whosits_  no not the poster, but exact same issue/message
<jetscreamer> synaptic is very cross desktop
<tofaffy> wow...I love compiz fusion...anyone know how to access the settings though?
<Tassos> hi Arso
<tehtechman> Tassos: :)  im constantly learning new stuff
<Whosits_> Baktaah: So you can boot when you put in a read-only floppy?
<Tassos> haha - I feel stupid ;)
<LinuX_-_ubunt1> baack
<alaQ> jetscreamer: as defaults, i mean. :)  I use synaptic all the time under KDE.
<Arso> hey guys, when i open my gnome terminal , iget a white box, any idea how i can fix that
<Nembie563> I have tried to install several programs with synaptic package manager, however, after I download the package I can't find the program in my start menu. What can I do to make them appear in the start menu?
<Baktaah> Whosits_  I dont have a floppy...
<tofaffy> Arso, are you using beryl?
<Tassos> Gnome-RDP says that I need rdesktop, rightvnc, ssh, gnome-terminal
<Tassos> for that thing to work
<LinuX_-_ubunt1> menisk : so i cant use beryl ??
<Arso> tofaffy: i dont think so, unless its on by default
<Whosits_> Baktaah: Then you don't have the same issue. Reread the post you linked.
<Fantazyia> Nembie563:  not all programs install a shortcut in X all the time, just open a terminal and type the first few letters of the app and tab to auto complete it
<tofaffy> dunno then
<jetscreamer> Nembie563: 'maybe' update-menus in an xterm
<Arso> tofaffy:  k,np
<tehtechman> Tassos: ok then... "apt-get install rdesktop"
<Pelo> Nembie563, occasionnaly, there isnT' a menu entry escpecialy if it is a cli prog.  sometimes it just need a restart of X ,  you can try typing the name of the prog in the terminal it will start if it is properly installed
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubunt1, no.
<tofaffy> Anyone know how to access the compiz settings?
<buck> can someone walk this newb now to set up mic on ubuntu or kubuntu
<Nembie563> Fantazyia: Is there a way to create a shortcut?
<Tassos> do I need to install all these or just rdesktop?
<Arso> alaQ:  what do i recommend i do about my terminal problem :(
<menisk> LinuX_-_ubunt1, Yt sure.ou might be able to use compiz, no
<Tassos> and then Gnome-RDP?
<myusrnm> Hey, when I click certain applications, nothing comes up.
<jetscreamer> also the debian menu can have more entries than gnome.. gnome seems to prune
<myusrnm> IS there a solution for this
<Whosits_> Baktaah: It looks like that is a common issue - there appear to be a large number of reports of that, and it can appear for a wide variety of reasons. The one you linked is a specific one having to do with the floppy drive.
<erUSUL> Nembie563: some programs do not put themselves in the main menu (some are console based)
<tehtechman> Tassos: just rdesktop for RDP
<yayan_> bule kabeh.. parah ..
<Whosits_> Yeah, check out the debian menu
<LinuX_-_ubunt1> ok can u give me ubuntu beryl for download ?? direct link ??
<alaQ> Arso: not quite sure.  The only thing I can think of is apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal, but that's already been tried.
<LinuX_-_ubunt1> i find all on internet i didnt find one
<Pelo> buck,  if it is a sub mic try doing a search for the model in the forum , or for "usb mic"
<buck> no .. its built in audio .. ac97 850 on the nvidia 4 chipset
<Pelo> LinuX_-_ubunt1, ask in #beryl
<Tassos> and I use the terminal for that right? apt-get install rdesktop
<jetscreamer> Arso: what, you click the icon you get xterm instead of gnome-terminal?
<Whosits_> Has anyone here done triple booting or greater?
<jetscreamer> i have
<Pelo> buck, type alsamixer in the terminal and make sure the mic isn't muted
<Arso> jetscreamer:  no, i click on the icon, i get a white box,
<tehtechman> Tassos: yep... im not really familiar with a gui way of doing anything
<jungoh> I was using the nvidia restricted drivers from ubuntu repo, and it worked fine until last night my computer crashed and X wouldn't load up. Then I config'd x with 'nv' drivers and it works fine, except I can't play games or use beryl/emerald. So I tried to load the nvidia.com drivers but they don't work either, and #nvidia told me to uninstall as it's an ubuntu problem, so can anyone help me get this working?
<Tassos> no worries
<Arso> jetscreamer:  i run xterm on my own because its not working
<Tassos> sounds simple enough - I will do it now
<jetscreamer> Arso: change the colors.. yes it's white by default
<Arso> jetscreamer:  it was working fine at first :s
<Whosits_> jetscreamer, could you speak to me in pm for a short bit? I've got a few questions to ask, it's just very difficult to do out here
<Pelo> Whosits_,  if you install ubuntu last , it will automaticaly detect other os and make the appropriate menu
<Arso> jetscreamer:  and i try typing, nothing comes.
<Tassos> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Whosits_> Pelo: I'm hoping to install Ubuntu first (well, second after XP)
<alaQ> jetscreamer: he get's this: http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=terminalxo9.png
<Tassos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Chaos2tw> Ok, so I used ISORecorder and burned ubunto to disc, but it's still not booting.
<Johto> damn my friend called me week ago and wanted to switch to ubuntu from windows xp ..but now, even i helped him like 40 hours straight, he told he went back to windows xp ..sigh...waisted time sucks :(
<Arso> alaQ:  thank you
<tehtechman> Tassos: forgot to tell you... you need to be root
<jetscreamer> Arso: my guess is the font is white also... change the colors
<Chaos2tw> f1 to retry boot, f2 for setup.
<Tassos> how
<Johto> but well, he was no pro user
<Whosits_> I'm willing to play with GRUB to add in the other OSs
<Pelo> Whosits_,  you can always add extra menu entries afterward but it can be a bit tricky
<buck> how would i know if its muted .. will it have MM on it
<tehtechman> Tassos: "sudo apt-get install rdesktop" should work for you
<Braxis> Does the newest ubuntu no longer support 7800GT cards?
<myusrnm> linux_ubuntu you might want to check the official beryl faqs, that's what helped me. I think you have to install quite a few things before you get beryl
<Tassos> tnnx
<Pelo> Whosits_,  ppl in #grub can be better at advising you on this
<Whosits_> That makes sense. Thanks.
<aijpo> sry all, might be wrong channel but might be not. In Internet, i dont remember my password but when i go to login, i see my username and a password turned into "********", but if i hit "OK", it will log me in, so i think the ***** can be converted to actual password. So is there any tips or way i could see it?
<Arso> hmm, i am editing it , but its remaining the same..
<ubutom> aijpro
<devkinetic> hey guys what a good calander app for gnome for like managing daily tasks and stuff
<Tassos> Reading package lists... Done
<Tassos> Building dependency tree
<Tassos> Reading state information... Done
<Tassos> rdesktop is already the newest version.
<Tassos> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Tassos> maybe it was installed?
<aijpo> ubutom:?
<tehtechman> Tassos: seems so
<ubutom> go to your firefox settings and let the passwords be shown to you aijpo
<LinuX_-_ubunt1> where i can download a Ubuntu Beryl version ???????????? i want to download it please
<devkinetic> google it
<Otacon22> how can i flush up dnsttl cache?
<Braxis> Does the newest ubuntu support 7800GT cards? I remember having no problems with older versions
<Pelo> LinuX_-_ubunt1,  go and ask in #beryl
<Tassos> so do I install Gnome-RDP now from the Add/Remove?
<LinuX_-_ubunt1> no body answer me there
<Narada> hi i can't find the package xml-twig-tools in ubuntu but i can find it on debian; what am i doing wrong
<Pelo> Braxis,  look it up in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tofaffy> I am getting black window in compiz-fusion...how can I fix that?
<Pelo> LinuX_-_ubunt1,  you need to be patient,  or also try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<ubutom> should be under extras...security, or something like that aijpo
<tehtechman> Tassos: if it isnt already installed... yes
<bob__> has anyone had any luck installing a jre in ubuntu 7.04 i386?
<jetscreamer> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2478 kB, installed size 7704 kB
<aijpo> ubutom: thanks, its in prefreences -> privacy -> show your passwords, well i think thats not what you meant but it helped, thanks!
<jobo> I screwed up my apache2 installation so I want it to be completly removed from my system. (Including the configfiles and everything). I tried "apt-get --purge remove apache2" but it doesnt' seem to remove everything. any recomendations for reinstalling it completly?
<Arso> :( :( :(
<Pelo> bob__,  do it from synaptic,  search for  sun-java-jre-1.6 I think
<ubutom> yeah, its exactly what i meant. :-) glad to be helpful aijpo
<sllik> hi all, I have a ubuntu server 6 running, and for some reason I can't connect to ssh from another computer on the network. But for example the web server works fine
<sllik> any ideas y?
<evilgourmet> hello, I have a question
<Tassos> should I ignore the " You are about to install software that cant be authenticated"?
<Arso> yep.
<Braxis> Pelo, so essentially the 7800GT (which is one of the most popular nividia cards) is only supported in 6.06
<Pelo> sllik,  I tnink you need to install samba
<evilgourmet> ringing the pc speaker from xlite...what is the device?
<Tassos> Do I check "Download package files only"? I guess no eh
<bob__> i did pelo, with no luck. i made a link to the mozilla firefox folder also, and the folder has a big red x next to it and won't let me change the permission
<tehtechman> Tassos: it should be cool...
<Pelo> Braxis, if the page says it's supported in 6.06 that means 6.06 onward
<sllik> Pelo, im not trying to connect to a share, just to ssh
<Arso> alaQ: jetscreamer thank you both for your help, i'll just use xterm for now, time to test some apps :D
<Braxis> Pelo, does it include the 64 bit versions?
<chrisjs169|brb> I just got five CDs from ShipIt, and on one of the labels, it says Totale waarde  5.00 - What is that?
<Pelo> bob__,  I think you also need to add the pluggin
<Tassos> ok ... installing ;)
<bob__> i'll check that out. thx pelo
<Tassos> Done - what's next?
<alaQ> Arso: sorry we couldn't get that one fixed for you.
<tehtechman> Tassos: run it... whats it say?
<Pelo> Braxis,  the 65 bit version does not include support for many things,  I can't confirm that bit because I don'T use it,  we generaly tell ppl to use the x86 unless they have specific need fo 64
<sllik> could it be that that ssh is configure on port other then 22 by default?
<Arso> alaQ:  its alright, we'll fix it later. for now, xterm is good enough right?
<Tassos> Terminal server client?
<evilgourmet> anyone know which device is the pcspkr?
<HEP85> Braxis: 7600GT is definately supported. I don't think they changed too much with the 7800
<Tassos> Is this it? I see it under App/INternet
<Braxis> HEP85, in 64bit?
<jungoh> I was using the nvidia restricted drivers from ubuntu repo, and it worked fine until last night my computer crashed and X wouldn't load up. Then I config'd x with 'nv' drivers and it works fine, except I can't play games or use beryl/emerald. So I tried to load the nvidia.com drivers but they don't work either, and #nvidia told me to uninstall as it's an ubuntu problem, so can anyone help me get this working?
<Arso> alaQ:  what random applications do you recommend i install?
<Arso> alaQ:  i am currently getting skype and amarok.
<HEP85> Braxis: yes, using package nvidia-glx-new. But it is a 7>6<00GT
<buck> okay .. i can hear sound but unbble to record .. should i try rear connection ..
<ubutom> you might try to remove the restricted driver, get your kernel sources, or headers? dunno, and install the nvidia-driver manual jungoh
<buck> rather does ubuntu recognize front panel audio
<Tassos> I guess that's the one... I opened it... I have to enter COMPUTER, PROTOCOL, UN, PASS, DOMAIN,Client Hostname, Protocol File
<Braxis> So where can I check the supported hardware list of the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<tehtechman> Tassos: Ive never used that prog so ur guess is a good as mine... you cal always "rdesktop <ipaddress>"
<Tassos> so basically I enter my XPs IP, name etc
<buck> .. i want to just say thanx to all you godz of the computer for the love and support you bring to this channel ..
<tehtechman> Tassos: yep
<ubutom> ip should be sufficient, Tassos
<Tassos> Internal IP right?
<Tassos> i am on a lan
<tehtechman> Tassos: yeah
<Arso> jetscreamer:  u still there?
<ale1> can anyone tell me how to change the runlevel in grub? my pc shuts off immediately once it starts loading ubuntu
<Arso> dont windows have topbars?
<Arso> is that an option somewhere/>
<_Scout> Arso, you can configure it that way.
<Otacon22> how can i flush up dns ttl cache?
<Arso> _Scout:  where from please?
<_Scout> Well you can get the task bar on top.
<_Scout> But you cannot get two bars.
<Arso> the taskbar is already on top
<chrisjs169|brb> I just got five CDs from ShipIt, and on one of the labels, it says Totale waarde  5.00 - What is that?
<PriceChild> chrisjs169|brb, they must put a value on them for customs' purposes
<Arso> hmm, i cant find skype on synaptic
<_Scout> Hey, does Beryl, XGL, and Compiz do the same thing?
<_Scout> Or is one more powerful that the other.
<databuddy> !skype
<PriceChild> _Scout, beryl and xgl yes... but xgl is not the same at all.
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<PriceChild> argh
<PriceChild> beryl and compiz yes
<Arso> databuddy:  thank you
<databuddy> arso np
<chrisjs169|brb> PriceChild: ok, so I can ignore that?
<alaQ> Arso: if looking for random apps, use synaptic, it breaks everything down into categories.  also, check out http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<_Scout> PriceChild: Why is it that I see xgl/compiz demonstrations on youtube.
<PriceChild> chrisjs169|brb, yes, you don't have to pay or anything :)
<_Scout> Is it that you must install xgl to use comiz?
<Arso> alaQ:  i am using synaptic,
<PriceChild> _Scout, xgl is a technology that compiz can use
<Tassos> what I should expect to happen? I enter the info, click OK and nothing happens
<Arso> alaQ:  but its better to have someones recommendation
<databuddy> ooooooo thats an AWESOME link there alaQ
<PriceChild> _Scout, i'd recommend you use aiglx is possible though
<PriceChild> _Scout, further talk about this in #ubuntu-effects please :)
<Frogzoo> PriceChild: xgl for ati, aiglx for nvidia
<_Scout> Any specific reasons why?
<_Scout> Alright.
<PriceChild> Frogzoo, not true
<Arso> alaQ:  thank you
<Frogzoo> PriceChild: tis true
<databuddy> there's also a thread in the forums for the same thing
<Arso> umm guys
<tehtechman> Tassos: what does "rdesktop <ip>" get you?
<Arso> where do i control audio :P
<PriceChild> Frogzoo, not all ati cards use fglrx drivers.
<alaQ> databuddy: glad you like it. :)
<Frogzoo> PriceChild: oh ok
<Arso> i hear static even on the lowest volume
<Tassos> tsmakrakis@toshiba-laptop:~$ rdesktop <ip>
<Tassos> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<alaQ> top right corner, there's an audio applet in the taskbar - right click, and you can open the mixer.  Play around with settings in there.
<Tassos> tsmakrakis@toshiba-laptop:~$ rdesktop ip
<Tassos> ERROR: ip: unable to resolve host
<tehtechman> Tassos: replace <ip> with you windows ip
<databuddy> alaQ also you can double click it apparently
<Tassos> haha
<tehtechman> :)
<databuddy> Tassos put in actual ip for ip? XD
<alaQ> databuddy: yeah, double-click works too.
* alaQ is currently in kde, so can't test it.
<nerdboy1024> i am having a problem with ssl
<Arso> Add the Skype repository*: debhttp://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/stablenon-free , does that work on ubuntu?
<Arso> or is it for debian only or something
<squarebottle> If I go into "System>Administration>Software Sources" and select the option "Download all updates in the background," will that make it automatically download AND install all updates without ever asking me anything?
<skulrid> is that a way to set WINDOWS XP, as the first option in the dual boot menu GRUB ???
<databuddy> arso if it says it works in the guide it works
<databuddy> :)
<Tassos> rdestkop <192.168.1.104>
<llama32> is there a simple way to create a VCD from a bunch of mpeg's [that haven't been prepared for VCD yet]  or hopefully other formats?
<Arso> oo i forgot thats an ubuntu site :p
<databuddy> !tovad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<databuddy> !mkdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tassos> I click enter and nothing
<databuddy> grah
<tehtechman> Tassos: without the <>
<Tassos> ops
<databuddy> llama32 yeah check the forums sorry
<llama32> haha ok
<databuddy> forgot what i use compy is down im in windows box for a few days
<SiebaZ> is there some1 who might be able to help me in getting direct 3d with my ati 9200se
<Arso> databuddy
<Arso> what does this mean Add the Skype repository
<Tassos> goes to the next line and does nothing
<databuddy> arso sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<squarebottle> Hmm, time to bump, methinks
<databuddy> scroll to bottom and paste in what it asks for
<squarebottle> If I go into "System>Administration>Software Sources" and select the option "Download all updates in the background," will that make it automatically download AND install all updates without ever asking me anything?
<databuddy> but the howto should show u
<Arso> ok,
<Arso> thnx
<databuddy> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tehtechman> Tassos: no prompt?
<Arso> it didnt :(
<databuddy> squarebottle dunno try it and find out
<squarebottle> databuddy: -.-
<databuddy> ok let me look Arso
<Tassos> just got it = an error has occured
<databuddy> ok arso
<Tassos> connection timed out
<databuddy> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<databuddy> put that in the bottom line
<Arso> ok
<databuddy> then reload synaptic sources or in terminal sudo apt-get update
<tehtechman> Tassos: did you enable RDP on the windows machine?
<databuddy> then you can install it
<trev_> this is gonna sound kind of stupid but can DVD+R burners also burn DVD-R?
<databuddy> trev_ almost all of them
<databuddy> depends ont he burner and the media
<Tassos> how do I enable it - it should be on - how do I check
<databuddy> its auto Tassos
<squarebottle> I'll rephrase. Does anybody know how to make Ubuntu download and install all updates automatically and without prompting?
<databuddy> check your model of your burner
<mon^rch> my midi isn't outputting sound... any ideas to help it work, please?
<tehtechman> Tassos: its not enables by default
<Arso> i tried kde last year, it was definitely better for me than gnome
<databuddy> squarebottle ok - when you notice the little updater thing in the right hand corner by the clock next time
<trev_> databuddy:thx, how do I check the model number in ubuntu?
<databuddy> right click and select autoinstall
<databuddy> trev_ no clue :D
<Tassos> so where to I look
<trev_> databuddy:thx anyway, ill just try it
<squarebottle> Databuddy: Thanks a bunch. :)
<tehtechman> Tassos: right click MyComputer... properties.... remote i think... and enable remote logging in or somethig like that
<Arso> databuddy:  after i add the line, what do i do
<tehtechman> Tassos: not at a win machine a the moment
<kb2jaq> can anyone tell me the best place to get cdrecord help, deburn ? Thanks !
<Tassos> no worries
<Tassos> I am tryign to find it
<databuddy> kb2jaq there is no replacement for k3b
<databuddy> sudo apt-get install k3b
<databuddy> but cdrecord is in the repos
<Arso> databuddy:
<kb2jaq> yeah but im using it with mkisofs to automate backups to a cdrw...
<Happu> k
<Arso> i added debhttp://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/stablenon-free to that place, now what?
<Tassos> i checked the "Allow users to connect remotely to this computer"
* genii sips a coffee
<Tassos> Says select remote users - it has none -- so I have to add
<tehtechman> Tassos: that sounds right... is your user in the admin group?
<Tassos> under object thypes I only see USers
<Tassos> Says - Enter the object names to select
<Tassos> cunfusing :S
<josue_m> hi, anyone knows an alternative app to M$ project ?
<tehtechman> Tassos: i think you just select your user and you should be ok
<Chaos2tw> Help!  I've used ISORecorder to burn ubunto to disc, and it's still not booting from the CD.  I used Nero and that doesnt work either?
<josue_m> I mean opensource/linux
<buck> having trouble installing 4 updates
<buck> says somethign about my repository ..
<tehtechman> Tassos: For that part you may need to google "enable remote desktop" or something
<Whosits_> chaos: what happens?
<kb2jaq> gnucash for micros~ money ?
<Tassos> yea
<Tassos> I will try figure it out
<Chaos2tw> When I reboot my PC, I have to push f12 for my boot options.  I choose boot from IDE CDROM, the drive spins up and then it said f1 to retry boot or f2 for setup
<Whosits_> sounds like a bad burn to me
<Whosits_> or a bad drive
<buck> how some it says theres and update .. when i go to install says 404 not found
<lancetw> ls
<buck> some = come
<Whosits_> can you boot from any disc? like your XP install disc?
<Chaos2tw> I have a recovery disc
<kb2jaq> just mount the cd in windows and see if it has an .iso file or a pile of ubuntu  stuff
<genii> Chaos2tw: You need to make sure you made the cdrom inside the iso file, not just put the iso file on a cd
<buck> W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-gui_4.3.0-4ubuntu1~feisty1_amd64.deb
<buck>   404 Not Found [IP: 204.152.191.7 80] 
<Chaos2tw> genii:  I used nero and burned an image
<Chaos2tw> I also used ISORecorder and did the same.
<Wips> are there any major poker(Texas Hold'em)-networks with clients available for ubuntu?
<Whosits_> I'm not sure Chaos, sorry
<genii> Chaos2tw: Ok :) It is a common mistake that is made. Your image may be corrupted, try checking the md5 sum for it
<jerrcs> Anyone know if you can get banned from WoW if you play the game on Linux?
<Arso> guys
<Chaos2tw> where do I find that..?
<Arso> how can i broadcast radio?
<logixoul> Hi. Trying to install Feisty on a laptop. Booted into the CD and pressed enter ("install or run kubuntu"), then it says "loading" and this phase takes like 15 minutes, then the "loading linux kernel" thing pops up and sloowly reaches 15% then freezes. Any hints please?
<Arso> for 1/2 listeners only
<jerrcs> Also, if I play WoW on Linux, how come the mouse is freaking out
<juano__> anyone recommend me a cd burner for GNOME sort of like k3b in KDE ?
<jerrcs> it just moves very quickly - dunno whats up
<fjoesne> if you play wow on linux you have bigger issues than the mouse acting out hehe
<logixoul> juano__: CD-toaster or something, not really sure
<Arso> you lose your life!
<juano__> logixoul: has it got a GUI frontend ?
<jerrcs> fjoesne: no, i mean.. its technically impossible to move the mouse, like.. the camera
<fjoesne> wow is like digitalized angel dust
<Whosits_> Anyone know if the LiveCD allows you to choose where you install GRUB?
<logixoul> juano__: it *is* a gui frontend :P
<juano__> logixoul: xcd-roaster you mean
<juano__> logixoul: ahh
<juano__> logixoul: ok
<juano__> logixoul: for cdrecorder
<lucas-r2d2> Hi, I have got a big problem with my apt. It seems that I cannot install any kde-packages. If I try to install, e.g., kdesdk, it tells me that this package depends on some other's and say's my packages are crashed.
<Arso> hey guys, what irc clients do u recommend?
<fjoesne> jerrcs: i have no idea.. i'm running ati in linux, and ati in linux means enough trouble
<kitche> Whosits_: not that I know of you could always do it by hand afterwards though
<buck> install your ubuntu on a removable drive ..
<Salmon_Maki> This installation tells me in the readme to run "chmod +x ~/bin/darkplaces" but when I try it says "no such file or directory" ??
<logixoul> Arso: konversation
<Whosits_> darn. Thanks kitche
<Arso> logixoul:  does it work in gnome too ?
<Tassos> hey! I think I got it
<logixoul> Arso: yea, like any other kde application
<Tassos> It poped up the win login screen
<tehtechman> Tassos: :)  you did it
<Arso> logixoul:  oh ok, thanks ;)
<buck> what win log in
<jerrcs> fjoesne: well, i had very good fps, good performance.. just crappy mouse movement
<Tassos> I enter the pass etc
<Tassos> and now it desapeared
<orbisvicis> !pkginstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkginstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehtechman> Tassos: as long as u can log in ur good to go
<kitche> Whosits_: I know the alternate cd allows you to though
<BlackGhos> Anyone running VMware for linux ?
<tehtechman> Tassos: the rdesktop window is gone?
<orbisvicis> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Tassos> I dont see my destkop though
<Tassos> yea
<fjoesne> jerrcs: with an ATI card?
<Arso> ok stupid question, after i mark stuff for installation on synaptic, how do i start the install and download ? ?
<jerrcs> fjoesne: Not really sure to be honest.. I'm running Ubuntu on my Mac mini.
<tehtechman> Tassos: of do you just see a windows with all black in it
<fjoesne> jerrcs: how do you install wow on that
<jerrcs> fjoesne: ?
<fjoesne> jerrcs: wow comes for linux too?
<jerrcs> fjoesne: I ran it under wine.. haha
<Tassos> sorry, I didn't mention that I got the login screen after I typed "rdesktop <ip>"
<Salmon_Maki> This installation tells me in the readme to run "chmod +x ~/bin/darkplaces" but when I try it says "no such file or directory" ??
<juano__> ikonia: well my problem with nvidia was finally fixed, i installed ubuntu from scratch again, then installed nvidia-glx-new
<menisk> Arso, hit apply up the top
<juano__> ikonia: and then it worked
<razorx> i have a problem... my gdesklets are acting strange.. :/
<juano__> ikonia: seems that the binary package made trouble
<miboes> miboes
<Arso> menisk:  its grayed out
<miboes> 080397
<fjoesne> jerrcs: ah hehe.. but as an old asheron's call AND wow addict i suggest that you take this oppertunity to quit playing wow and get clean .D
<ikonia> juano__: well done
<tehtechman> Tassos: if you enterd a valid pass, and the login window disappeared and everything went black... then you should just be waiting on your win machine to sort itself out
<logixoul> Hi. I booted into the Feisty CD and selected "install or run kubuntu", then it says "loading" and this phase takes like 15 minutes, then "loading linux kernel" pops up and sloowly reaches 15% then freezes. Any hints? Pretty please :)
<juano__> ikonia: yep
<jerrcs> fjoesne: haha, i'm not that addicted, dont worry..
<jerrcs> fjoesne: I only have one good character, level 29
<Tassos> i'll try figure it out - I am tryign again
<menisk> Arso, Erm, that's weird.
<juano__> ikonia: beryl and the rest also run finwe
<juano__> ikonia: rest*
<genii> logixoul: How much RAM does your laptop have?
<jerrcs> Anywho
<juano__> ikonia: fine*
<juano__> lol
<fjoesne> jerrcs: thats what they all say haha, i have 1x 70 and 2 x 150 + on AC
<jerrcs> I have to say, I am extremely impressed... my mac works great on linux, nothing has prompted me to do anything unusual
<Arso> menisk:  :S :S
<jerrcs> no driver crap for macs, just install and its been working.. using synergy aswell and its so sex0r.
<logixoul> genii: 512MB
<sjhs> the power of ubuntu
<magnetron> synergy, jerrcs?
<skulrid> hi ppl, im editing the MENU.LST file on the GRUB folder, how do I set WINDOWS XP as the first Option on the list?? thanks
<Arso> menisk:  i restarted synaptic, its working now
<genii> logixoul: OK, so not low on that :) What is the CPU... normal or dual core etc
<jerrcs> magnetron: correct. you know, the program which links 2 computers via one keyboard, one mouse, shares clipboard, and you can drag your mouse onto each desktop
<ikonia> skulrid: just change the default option to match windows XP, eg: if its the first the option is 0 if itst he second its 1, the 3rd = 2
<teenbeat2007_lap> skulrid: just cut the lines and move them up
<akos> Hello! I have a 8600 GS video card, and I am trying to install the nvidia drivers. I downloaded the binary drivers from nvidia.com, but it complains about not having cmpatible kernel modules... Can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> skulrid: you canmove it to the lop line of the options or there is a way to make it the default anywhere in the list
<magnetron> wow, jerrcs.
<Frogzoo> jerrcs: get the aluminium-alloy-smog theme & you almost can't tell it's not a mac
<Jack_Sparrow> skulrid: Make that top line
<jerrcs> Frogzoo: oh really? well, i kinda like the interface of ubuntu tbh
<Salmon_Maki> This installation tells me in the readme to run "chmod +x ~/bin/darkplaces" but when I try it says "no such file or directory" ??
<evilgourmet> Hello
<Tassos> I AM IN!!!
<logixoul> genii: hm wait, I will check (not my laptop)
<jerrcs> are youtube links allowed here? i can show you a video demo
<tehtechman> Tassos: sweet
<jerrcs> magnetron: http://youtube.com/watch?v=RNlVrqtBHq4
<Frogzoo> jerrcs: ontopic only plz
<Arso> oh yea, can anyone help me with coreavc codes?
<orbisvicis> how can i list the packages to be installed by sudo apt-get build-dep, if dependencies fail and it doesnt install ?
<Arso> codecs*&
<tehtechman> about using Gnome-RDM... someone else will probably know
<jerrcs> Frogzoo: I am, :P I'm talking about synergy and ubuntu
<dreamer> hmm, I just got a kernel panic when watching a youtube-vid
<tehtechman> Tassos: as ive never used it
<skulrid>  Jack_Sparrow shoul I move the vivisor too_
<Tassos> youve never used it?
<skulrid> divisor
<Tassos> How do I disconnect now? Close the window?
<Arso> guys, what video player do you recommend?
<logixoul> genii: 2.80GHz Pentium, single core
<nuril_> is it african language?
<ikonia> arso , its personal taste - try some see what you like
<Jack_Sparrow> skulrid: If you want to post it to the pastebin I can show you easier
<tehtechman> Tassos: Gnome-RDP... no... rdesktop... yes... there should be a disconnect in the start menu
<jerrcs> Frogzoo: so, where do I get that theme now? :P
<Arso> ikonia:  i used to use MPC on windows, is it available on linux, or something similar in simplicity and support?
<evilgourmet> hello, does anyone know what /dev is the pcspkr so I can have my softphone ringout to it?
<genii> logixoul: OK, so really weird kernel options should be needed for dual-cores. Did you try as kernel option   noacpi      ?
<juano__> can someone give me shell line to mount an .iso file at lets say /mnt/cdimage
<neverblue> how can I pageUp/pageDown in gnome terminal,  what hot key?
<evilgourmet> running Ubuntu 7.04
<tehtechman> Tassos: or you could just X the window itll be cool
<genii> no dual-core kernel options needed, rather
<nuril_> help me,, is there any linux family that has console like windows?
<Tassos> yea = I don't see the Gnome window
<Tassos> so I will try X it
* genii smacks the typo monster around some
<tehtechman> nuril_: why would u want a window like console?
<Arso> brb
<logixoul> genii: um, I said *single* core but okay, Ill try noacpi. thx
<tehtechman> nuril_: leard the bash shell... youll be glad u did
<nuril_> many people doesnt understand with linux here
<apit> juano: mount -t iso9660 xxx.iso /mnt/cdimage -o loop
<genii> logixoul: I omitted the word "no" before the weird kernel options part :)
<magnetron> linux is not windows http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<nuril_> i mean some like linspire but more than that
<logixoul> genii: ah ok ;)
<skulrid> Jack_Sparrow just sent the pastbin to pvt
<genii> logixoul: You may want to also try pci=routeirq
<arso_> back
<tehtechman> nuril_: oh you mean a disrto thats easy to use for windows users?
<arso_> ah finally, konversation
<Tassos> I created a second user on XP
<arso_> gaim was so homo
<evilgourmet> hello, does anyone know what /dev is the pcspkr so I can have my softphone ringout to it?
<tehtechman> nuril_: Ubuntu should do fine for that
<Jack_Sparrow> skulrid: I dont see anythin..  got a link number for me
<Tassos> I thought that I can have 2 loged in - one from the XP and one user from my linux machine
<logixoul> nuril_: you really dont need that, but: xandros, lycoris, mandriva
<Tassos> no?
<nuril_> techtechman : yap sound like that bro
<Tassos> thin client kind of thing?
<logixoul> genii: okay
<weltall> does anyone know how to install a smartlink modem?
<weltall> on a power pc computer?
<skulrid> Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/d5dd2c973
<stefg> !dialup | weltall
<ubotu> weltall: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<genii> weltall You need all the slmodem packages
<tehtechman> Tassos: nope... just 1 at a time.  that is unless you install "terminal services client" or something like that that costs a truck load of money per seat
<weltall> it doesn't compile
<nuril_> thx bro it help much
<tehtechman> nuril_: np
<stefg> weltall: ok, ppc.. that's quite tricky i guess
<nuril_> is there any way that i can boot via usb?
<weltall> there is an object file
<akos> Hello! I have a 8600 GS video card, and I am trying to install the nvidia drivers. I downloaded the binary drivers from nvidia.com, but it complains about not having cmpatible kernel modules... Can anyone help me?
<weltall> in slmodem
<weltall> whith no source
<weltall> there aren't other solutions?
<arso_> can someone please help me
<arso_> with skype isntallation
<arso_> installation*
<AlgorthmicContro> howdy there tootin tits
<arso_> anyone ? please? .
<arso_> alaQ:  u still there?
<genii> weltall Finding the help page i used to setup some Conexants, was useful. Looking fore it for you now
<Brax-laptop> Could someone help me with my massive graphics card issues?
<Frogzoo> !themes | jerrcs
<ubotu> jerrcs: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stefg> !info slmodem ppc
<ubotu> Package slmodem does not exist in feisty
<weltall> ok thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> skulrid: http://pastebin.com/m47d10853
<menisk> akos, System > Admin > Restricted drivers manager it'll do the drivers for you
<arso_> Jack_Sparrow:  can u help me please?
<genii> weltall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190728
<akos> menisk, it will not, because my card is too new
<akos> menisk, i tried, it says my system does not need any restricted drivers
<menisk> akos, I dunno then.
<arso_> menisk: can u help with skype please?
<Jack_Sparrow> skulrid: Line 12 is where you can set the default selection
<menisk> arso_, I'm used to ATI, got no idea with nvidia.
<Tassos> that's not good :(
<menisk> arso_, You'll need someone else.
<Tassos> so windows allows only 1 user at a time?
<skulrid> Jack_Sparrow but now I just need to copy what u did rigth_
<menisk> arso_, join #ubuntu-effects they may be able to help.
<Brax-laptop> I get "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" when I attempt to boot to the ubuntu CD in graphics safe mode
<arso_> menisk:  what are you talking about ?
<arso_> menisk:  i am asking about skype.
<weltall> let's see
<alaQ> arso_: i'm afraid I can't help now.  it's past 2AM, I need some sleep.
<menisk> Oh.
<tehtechman> Tassos: I know.  Afraid so.  They make you pay for anything thats more than a little useful
<arso_> alaQ:  ok, np, thnx for everything, gnight
<arso_> alaQ:  i figured out the problem anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> skulrid: Yep, check to see if you have two options for windows... but it wont hurt anything.. and as always make a backup..
<menisk> arso, I think you need the media ubuntu replository
<alaQ> good night.
<menisk> arso_, just a sec/
<arso_> menisk: can we pm?
<Brax-laptop> I get "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" when I attempt to boot to the ubuntu CD in graphics safe mode. Anyone have any ideas?
<weltall> genii it says  how to install slmodem
<menisk> arso, I'm completely confused, was talking to akos and got mixed.
<weltall> but slmodem is incompatible with ppc
<menisk> arso_, I don't know about skype.
<arso_> menisk:  no problem.
<arso_> menisk:  do u know about proxies?
<Chaos2tw> Whosits_:  I can boot from my win2k restore CD, but I can not boot from the Ubuntu install cd
<Chaos2tw> sorry so long in checking, working and messing with this at the same time.
<Frogzoo> !info sl-modem-daemon
<ubotu> sl-modem-daemon: SmartLink software modem daemon. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.9.10+2.9.9d+e-pre2-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 497 kB, installed size 1136 kB (Only available for i386)
<tehtechman> anyone knows an easy way to resize ntfs?
<weltall> exactly
<Chaos2tw> I dont know if this helps or not, but I am running a Dell Optiplex GX260.
<Tassos> I googled and found this: thinsoftinc.com
<menisk> arso_, God no.
<weltall> it's only for x86 pcs
<Tassos> looks like they are offering something that you can connect a lot of users on 1 machine
<genii> weltall: Ok, didn't know about ppc/slmodem issues, sorry.
<Tassos> is this what I need?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: I am running a 260 here as we speak
<weltall> np :(
<Chaos2tw> Jack_Sparrow: You're on Ubuntu?
<stefg> Frogzoo: clever move.... slmodem only works for i386, that's what i thought
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<Chaos2tw> This is driving me insane.
<tehtechman> Tassos: It looks promising
<Brax-laptop> I get "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" when I attempt to boot to the ubuntu CD in graphics safe mode. Anyone have any ideas?
<genii> weltall: Is this modem builtin to your ppc?
<Tassos> but I dn't have to pay anythign to microsoft right?
<Chaos2tw> I dont know what to do then
<weltall> no
<weltall> it's an usb modem
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: Do you get to the first screen start or install?
<Chaos2tw> No
<Jack_Sparrow> Then you have a bad cd
<Chaos2tw> it tells me f1 to retry boot or f2 for setup.
<tehtechman> Tassos: doesnt look like it
<Chaos2tw> lol, I've gone through about 10 CD's and 4 programs to burn it.
<stefg> Brax-laptop: what version are you tryinf to boot?
<Chaos2tw> Can you send me the ISO you used?
<Brax-laptop> Latest
<logixoul> genii: okay, tried both noacpi and pci=routeirq and there was no change. I think thats because Im at the Loading phase still - the kernel hasnt even been started. Isnt that right? Also, I need to add the options *after* the "--", correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: Check the md5 checksum and when you burn it burn it slowly, my old dell drive is a bit slow
<genii> Chaos2tw: I'd say again: Your cd iso file looks bad, try md5 sum checking
<lashmoov1> so im gonna toss a capture card in my machine, needs to record in HD, I like that over-the-air HD possibility, where should I be looking, and what price range should I be looking at?
<stefg> Brax-laptop: that's gutsy tribe3 ? That is alpha. forget that and use fesity
<Brax-laptop> No I mean latest stable non beta :P
<Chaos2tw> where can I get the md5 sum checking software?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nero
<Brax-laptop> stefg, I'm running a 7800GT
<genii> logixoul: You would need to put them before the -- but otherwise yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: Assuming you are in windows at the moment
<Chaos2tw> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: and FYI.. I am dual booting
<stefg> Brax-laptop: use the 'safe vga mode'
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: Nero has a freeware md5 tool
<Brax-laptop> stefg, Safe graphics mode you mean?
<stefg> Brax-laptop: yup
<Tassos> did you get my messages?
<Brax-laptop> stefg, That's what I was in when i got the error :)
<Chaos2tw> let me load nero....Where is it located ?
<PriceChild> Chaos2tw, http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: I dont have a link, just google nero md5 and it should come up
<stefg> Brax-laptop: then you have to install by alternate and fix your X after install, i'm afraid
<Chaos2tw> thanks pragma_
<Chaos2tw> er.. PriceChild
<Brax-laptop> stefg, why should I be doing this when ubuntu supposedly fully supports my card... and dapper had no problem with it
<tehtechman> Tassos: me?  no
<Tassos> I doubled click on your name
<Chaos2tw> do I check the ISO, or the CD?
<Tassos> and it opened a new tab
<logixoul> genii: right, still the same before the --. well, thanks anyway ;(
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: both
<stefg> Brax-laptop: because it works?
<genii> logixoul: Well, I tried
<Tassos> still no?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: But note.. you still may need to reburn it at a slower speed for the old 260 to work
<logixoul> genii: hey wait! it got to 100% this time :) with noacpi
<logixoul> waiting to see what happens now
<ale1> can anyone tell me how i can turn off the gui on the loading and see the loading checklist
<Brax-laptop> Sigh, ubuntu has gone down the drain. It's failed and crashed on every machine I've attempted to load it on for the past week. I'm switching back to suse.
<logixoul> genii: YEA! its booting. thanks a million!
<Chaos2tw> Assuming I did this right, I check the ISO, copy and paste the MD5 results to the compare box, and then check the md5 txt on the cd correct?
<genii> logixoul: Cool :)  You're welcome
<derenrich> Brax-laptop: maybe your cd is bad?
<Fallen[oqp] > when i want to install openoffice i get this /usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<yell8w> uhm guys, which package is dig included in ?
<tehtechman> Tassos: nope... i think pm is disabled here... not sure
<Fallen[oqp] > and some other errors like this
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: yes
<Brax-laptop> derenrich, unless the CD checking utility lies... I don't think so
<Tassos> oh ok no worries
<Chaos2tw> Ok, it's telling me the results do not match so the cd is therefore bad, correct?
<Tassos> tnx a lot for your help man
<weltall> anyway can anyone suggest a modem compatible with ppc?
<tehtechman> Tassos: I try... np
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: correct
<Chaos2tw> Ok.
<teenbeat2007_lap> sometimes better is the dvd version instead of the live cd version i had this problem also in the beginning
<jeff07> hello evrey body, i've proble with gfx boot on my feisty... after  find /boot/grub/stages1 > (hd0,0) (hd0,9) i've modify /boot/grub/menu.lst with  gfxmenu (hd0,9)/boot/grub/message.snow , but after reboot, nothing  changed... Can u help me thanks a lot ;)
<Chaos2tw> So I should burn at what speed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: I used 8 but use whatever works for you.. it cant hurt
<neverblue> how can I pageUp/pageDown in gnome terminal,  what hot key?
<stefg> Brax-laptop: dapper is LTS, after that a couple of new features were introduced which might lead into problems. libata and xgl
<Chaos2tw> Using nero, I would choose the "burn image to disc" option, correct?
<Brax-laptop> stefg, I think someone should look into the 7800GT on 7.04
<tehtechman> Anyone know an easy way to shrink ntfs?
<Tassos> can I ask you another question... is there any spam protection software i can install for evolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: My Hp laptops refused to boot the the Ubuntu disks they sent me.  They self checked fine.  I made an ISO from them, reburned slower and they worked..
<ale1> is it possible to turn off the ubuntu boot gui?
<tehtechman> Tassos: There probably is... but i wouldn't know.. srry
<abisen_> hi
<Stwange> ive got a problem with ubuntu and my onboard sound card, it's squals continually when i use it - i've tried speakers and headphones, but same effect. Unless you can suggest a solution, do you think it's worth installing a different distro instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: YEs, burn image to disk but when you get time there is a freeware isorecorder that is very nice
<yell8w> uhm guys, which package is dig included in ?
<Chaos2tw> Jack_Sparrow: ISORecorder v2?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: It is a very small download
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: Get the one for your service pack
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: there are two versions
<stefg> Brax-laptop: there is someone looking at that, i'm sure. But the edgy and feisty kernels are far from perfect (read: hardly usable). So either you know how to build your own kernel after you installed by alternate, or you're better off using yast and rpm-hell
<Tassos> no worries - really
<Chaos2tw> Jack_Sparrow: I pulled ISORecorder v2 for xp SP 2, and that did not work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: If you right click an iso do you see an option to write to disk?
<Chaos2tw> Yes.
<logixoul> genii: ouch. now Im getting another error "/bin/sh: cant access tty: job control turned off" - any ideas about that?
<Brax-laptop> stefg, I guess I'll just switch back to suse because it actually works :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: And it did not work?  What error did you get
<Chaos2tw> Jack_Sparrow: It burned, but would not allow me to boot from the disc. Same errors as before.
<stefg> Brax-laptop: leave a bug report, i'm sick of some annoyances, too. But not sick enough to switch to suse
<Jack_Sparrow> Chaos2tw: Then use nero and burn slow
<caren> I can't tell if my issue is ubuntu running samba, or windows being retarded.  Can anyone give me a hand?  I'm asked for a password (on windows trying to access ubuntu shared printer) and get denied
<Chaos2tw> I'm doing that now.. burning at 4x
<alvaro> cm estais
<Chaos2tw> I'll be back in a few.. work calls.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<caren> OR, I type in the address and share manually (\\192.x.x.x\printername) and just get denied.  "Widnows can't connect to the printer"
<alvaro> HOLAAAAAAAAAA
* unwiredbrain says hi to everybody
<alvaro> CONTESTAR
<Pici> !es | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<akos> hello! Can somebody help me install the newest nvidia drivers on Ubuntu Fiesty? I have a 8600 GS card, but when I try installing, it complains about not having proprer kernel modules loaded (version mismatch)
<stefg> caren: you need a corresponding user account on the ubuntu-box by default
<stefg> !samba | caren
<ubotu> caren: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neverblue> how can I pageUp/pageDown in gnome terminal,  what hot key?
<caren> stefg, I have one
<stefg> caren: the same user/pass as on the windows-box?
<neverblue> akos, what are you using for reference material?
<caren> stefg, no, but I wouldn't think that would matter when I'm prompted for the password manually
<arso_> anyone know much about proxies.
<akos> ubuntu forums... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<akos> ubuntu wiki i mean
<Jordan_U> !anyone | arso_
<ubotu> arso_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arso_> ~,~
<stefg> caren: go thru the howto... there are a couple of stupid defaukts which need changing
<dxdemetriou> what is the partial upgrade I see for some days now?
<uin> how do i make a beep sound in the terminal?
<arso_> Jordan_U:  skype and its website are blocked by the isp of hte country i am in
<frvo> hello! how can I obtain help to install applications o programas downloaded from internet in ubuntu?
<royel> caren: check also the list of allowed users
<neverblue> akos, google 'ubuntu guide', look at both feisty and edgy, about how to install the latest nvidia drivers (the edgy one is setup properly)
<swmiller6> Arso: read about tor
<royel> caren: for the printer share
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou, Do you use third party repositories ?
<arso_> swmiller6:  i know tor, it works on ubuntu?
<akos> neverblue, thx
<dxdemetriou> JohanSalim|NA, yes
<neverblue> akos, if you want to use Beryl, then you will want to check in #ubuntu-effects
<arso_> swmiller6:  but on windows, i would simply change the proxy and port to one in usa, and that would make skype work.
<swmiller6> Arso: it is in the repositories
<neverblue> then can help you with your card and beryl, if you like
<arso_> swmiller6:  with tor, skype didnt work
<akos> neverblue, first I want to have the drivers working
<neverblue> akos, get use to using nvidia-settings/nvidia-config
<akos> neverblue, right now I have a distorted 1024x768 resolution on a wide screen :(
<swmiller6> Asro: I don't use Skye
<Jordan_U> frvo, What application?
<arso_> swmiller6:  ok..
<stefg> !fixres | akos
<ubotu> akos: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neverblue> akos, learn to write your own xorg.conf :)
<nitrocks> is there a linux equivalent to scandisk?
<neverblue> akos, it will be invaluable
<nitrocks> i have an ntfs partition that appears to be corrupt
<stefg> nitrocks: fsck
<arso_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dxdemetriou> JohanSalim|NA, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30577/
<akos> neverblue, i hoped it wasnt necessary
<stefg> nitrocks: ntfs can't be checked from linux, it's proprietary and 'secret'
<neverblue> akos its really good to know :)
<Jordan_U> neverblue, I disagree, I havn't needed to in a long time and X is needing an xorg.conf at all less and less
<akos> neverblue, how do I know my LCD's native resolution? the beloved ASUS team decided not to include any specs with the laptop
<taime1> how do i completely remove beryl?
<Jordan_U> nitrocks, There is ntfsfix but I am not sure I would trust it
<neverblue> Jordan_U, you dont work in the IT field :)
<_Lockee> Does anyone know how I can make a window to be maximized by default?
<neverblue> akos, google?
<arso_> can anyone help me with coreavc
<akos> neverblue,  :P
<stefg> Jordan_U, nitrocks : ntfsfix is no check, it just makes the drive look as if it had been checked. That's just a last resort
<Jordan_U> neverblue, None the less it is a skill that is going to be  useless with future releases of Xorg
<Quinn_Storm>  does anyone know of a good howto for booting a modern system(ubuntu preferably) from an image file in loopback mode? (i.e. root is a disk image, preferably just a simple uncompressed w/ ext3)
<neverblue> Jordan_U, i hope so, but I doubt it :)
<Jordan_U> stefg, Ahh, didn't realize
<neverblue> not everyone uses the 'latest' of everything
<Jordan_U> neverblue, Why, the monitor section is gone all but driver in Gutsy
<nitrocks> gotcha..
<nitrocks> thanks
<maxagaz> is it possible to save my hfs+ mac partition on a macbook from ubuntu ? the partition has bad blocks (I saved ubuntu using fsck)
<maxagaz> can I use fsck to save my mac os ?
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, No
<ruzgar> ayem turkey
<ruzgar> hello
<neverblue> Jordan_U, anyways, I listened to your point :)
<ruzgar> t011frke bilen varm0131
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, At least if there is an fsck for HFS+ I wouldn't trust it
<maxagaz> Jordan_U: why?
<stefg> maxagaz: no. you'll probably make it worse
<maxagaz> Jordan_U: what would you do then ?
<alabanjes> Yo! Im running ubuntu on vmware and I cant get the network to run properly.. Im using bridged networking. Im trying to learn ubuntu "the safe way" before I remove my windows partition :) Cause the last times I just removed my windows partition and then everything was fucked ;)
<dxdemetriou> now is safe to make a partial upgrade? never happened this for me before. I ask to know if it have something to do with official repos
<ruzgar> alo
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, Because write support is still sketchy and doesn't even support journaling
<alabanjes> so please... If anyone know how to make it right... :) Tell me :D
<ruzgar> trke yokmu bilen
<ruzgar> yaw
<stefg> !tr | ruzgar
<ubotu> ruzgar: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou, Do you use third party repositories ?
<exs> I have kept my 6.10 ubuntu laptop away from the feisty upgrade in fears of a bad upgrade, but I am now considering upgrading to it. Do you guys think it's safe to yet? or is it still too early?.. Thanks
<arso> hey guys, anyone knows what i can use to broadcast radio for 1 or 2 listeners
<alabanjes> Nobody who can help me?
<stefg> exs: ever considered a backup ? :-)
<dxdemetriou> Jordan_U, yes. here are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30577/ (sorry, I mistyped the name :)
<stefg> !backup | exs
<ubotu> exs: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wladek> heya.. i have a fileserver that is currently running windows xp, thus all the drives have NTFS partitions.  i want to install ubuntu on this machine, is it worth the effort to move all my data, format an ext3 partition, and move the data back? or would it be satisfactory to just mount the NTFS partition?
<exs> stefg:  I do not have a 2.5" to a 3.5" inch HD connector.
<arso> anyone knows what i can use to broadcast radio for 1 or 2 listeners
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou, Yes it is probably OK to do a dist-upgrade but that sources.list is not the makings of a stable OS
<stefg> arso: vlc
<Master_Medic> hey
<arso> stefg: vlc does taht :O ?
<arso> that*
<arso> stefg: is it complicated?
<m1r> wladek , u can use ntfs, but ext3 is recomended
<stefg> arso: google for 'videolan streaming howto'
<Master_Medic> i'm installing ubuntu
<arso> stefg: k ty
<Master_Medic> and i want to make a separate home partition
<Master_Medic> what should the sizes of the other partitions be?
<dxdemetriou> Jordan_U, I know about the compiz-fusion that is not safe. are there others that may have problems or incompatibility issues later?
<stefg> Master_Medic: i'd recommend 64 MB /boot, 7-10 GB / (root), rest for /home
<arso> is it complicated to run utorrent through wine.
<royel> Master_Medic: the entire install can be done on a system with 2gig storage, so I'd say 100mb for boot and the rest is kinda up to you, but 2-10g would be sufficient
<genii> wladek: If all the users connectiong to it have different uid etc it will be an extreme headachew in NTFS. I would also recommend ext3 and to access from windoze the driver at www.fs-driver.org
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou, It is not a great idea to use a lot of third party repositories, the dist-upgrade is probably due to compiz-fusion but if any other repository requires a dist-upgrade that is a warning sign
<Master_Medic> ok
<swmiller6> arso: use ktorrent
<DShepherd> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arso> swmiller6:  is it as good?
<genii> bleh typos
<dsss> somebody that helps me with manual partition
<ale1> so i think runit is causing my pc to boot into runlevel 6, anyone know how to fix this from live cd?
<swmiller6> Arso: utorrent like interface
<wladek> ok, thanks genii and m1r
<m1r> np wladek
<swmiller6> Arso I like transmission personally
<genii> wladek: Good luck with it all
<jet_black> yo, i having a brain fart. i just installed guarddog and i can find it  - waz the key combo to look for installed programs (i keep thinking ctrl-E, but that's not it)
<Jordan_U> Master_Medic, How big is your HD?
<arso> swmiller6:  transmission? is it as light weight and efficient?
<dasmi> My HD is HUGE!
<Master_Medic> 160G
<dasmi> ZOMG HUGERSZ!
<swmiller6> Asro: yes very light weight and fast
* dasmi swings his HD around the room.
<arso> swmiller6:  i'll use transmission then :)
<GigaClon> is it over 9000?
<swmiller6> Asro: gtk-transmission
<genii> dasmi: Hey watch where yer swinmgin that thing!
<Jordan_U> dasmi, This is a support channel, please stop  and / or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arso> swmiller6:  whats that?
<genii> LOL
<Master_Medic> i want to probably have like 2 distros on it
<swmiller6> Arso: you may need to coile it yourself
<wladek> would i be correct in my assumption that there's no way to convert an NTFS partition to ext2/3 ?
<arso> :S
<swmiller6> Arso gtk transmission is the oackage name
<genii> wladek There is nothing like that yet that I'm aware of
<arso> swmiller6:  oh ok,
<stefg> wladek: correct (except backup, reformat, restaore)
<kritzstapf> does anyone know a good recording software for multiple tracks? (guitar@line in) audacity messes up mit sounddriver everytime i start it (ca_0106)
<arso> swmiller6:  how do i check if i have to complile it myself or not
<genii> wladek: That will keep your data intact, that is.
<royel> wladek: I have never heard of anything to do that, even if there were, I'm afraid I'd not trust using it
<wladek> ok =)
<Signix_> anyone willing to help a linux newb?
<Jordan_U> kritzstapf, If you want a serious app try adour
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<royel> Signix_: no :)
<m1r> shu
<swmiller6> Arso: search for the package gtk-transmission
<jet_black> i having a brain fart. i just installed guarddog and i can find it  - waz the key combo to look for installed programs (i keep thinking ctrl-E, but that's not it)
<m1r> what is problem signix_ ?
<swmiller6> Arso: If you can not find it then you'll need to compile it yourself
<Signix_> Does anyone know why i can only get a picture to appear on screen in recovery mode?
<alabanjes> Please. Anyone good with vmware and ubuntu? :)
<arso> swmiller6:  i didnt find it :(
<stefg> !please
<arso> swmiller6:  i'll just get ktorrent then
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<kritzstapf> Jordan_U: do you know where to get debs?
<arso> swmiller6:  whats the difference between them
<alabanjes> stefg ok
<alabanjes> :)
<alabanjes> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m1r> signix_ did u try reconfigure X ?
<Signix_> yes
<alabanjes> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kritzstapf> Jordan_U: ah, it is spelled ardour i think ;)
<Jordan_U> kritzstapf, *ardour
<kritzstapf> Jordan_U: :)
<m1r> signix_ what vga u have ?
<swmiller6> Arso: http://transmission.m0k.org/
<Signix_> here's where it gets interesting, ATI X800XT PE
<swmiller6> Arso : http://ktorrent.org/
<Chaos2tw> Jack_Sparrow: "strike f1 to retry boot, f2 to for setup utility"
<m1r> signix_ did u try : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<kritzstapf> Jordan_U: do i need a special sound daemon or will alsa work fine?
<Jordan_U> kritzstapf, It requires jack
<Signix_> ah thank you
<Signix_> this might help, trying now
<martyyyr> Is there an easy way to stop iptables? (thru the command line)
<kritzstapf> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logixoul> Hey guys, Im now giving up on installing Kubuntu on my laptop from a CD. The remaining option is, of course, Wubi. I once tried that and it worked fine, but then I couldnt find a way to make the resulting Ubuntu into a Kubuntu (i.e. remove gnome and  install Kubuntus customized KDE and default KDE apps like K3b, Amarok, etc). Do you think this will become a problem if I try Wubi now?
<arso> can someone give me their ip so i can try streaming music to them through vlc?
<dzer0> hello
<LadyNikon> logixoul: i have no idea what Wubi is.. so i cant say
<LadyNikon> logixoul: did you try ubuntu?
<PriceChild> arso, erm... the client has the server's ip...
<Jordan_U> logixoul, It is easy to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu
<Bleed> Does anyone know how to change icons for your programs?
<dzer0> I just installed ubuntu on a sata HD, but when I boot to it, it just flashes an underscore and does nothing
<LadyNikon> logixoul: i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu
<Bleed> Like in the Notification area and such?
<juano__> any good link for mupen64 0.5 ?
<arso> PriceChild:  whta does that mean :P
<sauvin> Logixoul, I just installed ubuntu myself and had trouble with kubuntu (it wouldn't let me log into X even though I could log into a VC); I re-installed and just left it as ubuntu. It comes with KDE, and you can make that your default environment.
<royel> logixoul: did you try the alternate install disc?
<juano__> !mupen64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mupen64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> Bleed: the picture is in the properties section
<martyyyr> How do I stop iptables via the command-line?
<PriceChild> arso, it means, if you want someone to stream off of you... you give them yours
<PriceChild> arso, i'd recommend against it thuogh
<arso> PriceChild:  oh
<arso> PriceChild:  why?
<hackel> I'm a little confused--why does Feisty ship with an fglrx driver that is not compatible with the xorg 7.2 that also comes with it?
<Bleed> LadyNikon: I don't understand?
<Jordan_U> logixoul, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<m1r> logixsoul , apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<logixoul> LadyNikon: well, wubi is a Windows-based installer for Ubuntu (not Kubuntu)
<sauvin> Hackel, I'm using fglrx with Feisty; it's working...
<Jordan_U> juano__, You have to download the archive and unpack it
<LadyNikon> Bleed: are you looking to change a button? in the menu? or an icon on the destop?
<LadyNikon> logixoul: oh
<Bleed> I'm talking about icons in the Notification area and the windows list
<LadyNikon> logixoul: never knew that
<Bleed> I want to actually change programs icons
<Jordan_U> logixoul, What problem are you having installing normally?
<Bleed> Like xchats, firefox, pidgin, etc.
<LadyNikon> Bleed: when you right click on the icon.. you should get a "configure this"
<dzer0> I just installed ubuntu on a sata HD, but when I boot to to hard drive that it's on, I don't get grub or anything it just flashes an underscore and I can't type and nothing happens
<LadyNikon> Bleed: do you see that
<Bleed> That just changes the icon I use to start the program with
<logixoul> m1r: I think thats what I did back then, and what I got was not really like Kubuntu. E.g. kicker did not contain the Storage Media applet by default. And a lot of, well, glitches...
<dzer0> *boot to the
<hackel> sauvin:  installed from standard packages?  For mine it says it's only compatible with xorg 7.1...
<Bleed> I'm talking about when it's running
<LadyNikon> Bleed: so am i
<Bleed> Sitting in your notification area and such
<martyyyr> How do I stop iptables?
<stefg> dzer0: how do you "boot to to hard drive that it's on" ?
<royel> dzer0: did grub get installed to the sata drive in question, or was it installed to another drives MBR?
<LadyNikon> Bleed: i am also in KDE so i dunno what you are using.
<m1r> logixoul , it shouldnt make any problems, u just chose which WM u want on startup and all should work ok imho
<LadyNikon> Bleed: but if you right click on the icon .. you should be able to configure that entire area
<dzer0> stefg: it's the 1st sata master, so it's just the default HD that the computer boots to
<dzer0> royel: I
<dzer0> err
<Juz_moi> my new install fails to see my realtec 8139 card, it shows in lspci, I did sudo modeprobe 8139too, still no joy...... any ideas?
<dzer0> royel: I'm not sure, I just let the installer go, the drive ubuntu installed on is the 1st master so I think it was supposed to put it there
<Jordan_U> logixoul, What problem are you having installing normally?
<stefg> dzer0: are you on Live CD now?
<dzer0> stefg: no, my 2nd HD has windows on it
<dzer0> and it didn't install grub to this 2nd hd
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: did you active that nic?
<m1r> juz_moi is your network configured corectly ?
<logixoul> Jordan_U: ok, thx for the purekde link. The problem with normal installation: I booted into the Feisty CD and selected "install or run kubuntu", then it says "loading" and this phase takes like 15 minutes, then "loading linux kernel" pops up and sloowly reaches 15% (different percentage each time) then freezes.
<royel> dzer0: did you try an boot the windows drive?
<stefg> dzer0: there might be confusion in your bios, who actually is the master. how did you manage to boot windows then?
<Jordan_U> logixoul, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<dzer0> royel: yeah, no grub it just boots right to windows
<arso> hey guys, when i download a torrent, and select open with
<arso> where do i find ktorrent
<logixoul> Jordan_U: no, lemme check that
<arso> when i brosw for it
<PriceChild> arso, /usr/bin
<Jordan_U> !alternate > logixoul
<logixoul> m1r: hm ok, thanks...
<kevinl-1> has anyone ever configured usplash-theme-ubuntu and recompiled it with success?
<dzer0> stefg: there's a built in boot menu on the bios that one can go to, so when I realized that ubuntu didn't work, I told it to boot to the 2nd sata master instead
<arso> PriceChild:  thank you
<martyyyr> Anyone? How do I stop iptables via the command line?
<kevinl-1> martyrr
<wi1> hi
<kevinl-1> i think you can apt-get remove iptables
<kevinl-1> and reinstall it later
<kritzstapf> Jordan_U: can you help me getting ardour and jack work? :/
<kevinl-1> and your fw rules should be still there
<kevinl-1> as far as stopping it.. i dont know
<stefg> dzer0: i see, the bios has swaps the master drive around to (fakes no.2 is no.1) this might the cause of your problems
<martyyyr> kevinl-1: but I don't want to reinstall it, I just want to stop it. :)
<stefg> dzer0: i see, the bios swaps the master drive around to (it fakes no.2 is no.1) this might be the cause of your problems
<dzer0> stefg: how would I fix it? grub is on neither of the drives
<Jordan_U> kritzstapf, No, you might try Ubuntu-studio I think it comes with it
<kevinl-1> sorry.. dunno :(
<Juz_moi> it sez there ain't no nic martiinez
<kritzstapf> Jordan_U: i dont want to change my whole system :D
<Juz_moi> it sez there ain't no nic martyyyr
<stefg> dzer0: boot the live CD ad look at the situation from there
<dzer0> stefg: and then come back in here?
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Where does it say that?
<Juz_moi> I can't configure a net work that doesn't see a nic card...
<royel> stefg: it's not a faking routine, all bios can be told what order or drive to boot first
<askand> Hi..when I play videos in mplayer they suddnly are very very bright..why?
<royel> stefg: I shouldnt say all, most
<Juz_moi> ifconfig for one
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: but, you modprobed it, right?
<stefg> dzer0: yes, i can only help if theres alinux kernel and a linux console
<Juz_moi> and also sudo ifup eth0
<royel> dzer0: simply reinstalling grub to the correct sata drive should fix things
<Juz_moi> yes I did
<ChaoticMind> hey, does anyone know how I can create a file of size X?
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: What does dmesg | grep Eth  tell you?
<dzer0> alright then brb
<Jordan_U> kritzstapf, Ask in #ubuntustudio I think there repository has a newer version of ardour that you probably don't need, I am not sure which would be easier to setup though
<royel> dzer0: I might suggest physically disconnecting the windows drive so you dont have any more mishaps
<Juz_moi> restarted the network and even rebooted and it failed to see it
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Did you add the driver to the /etc/modules file?
<royel> dzer0: just disconnect it till you finish the install of course
<Juz_moi> let me look martyyyr it's across the room
<arso> PriceChild:  umm, in ktorrent , i slected show tray icon, how do i set it up so that when i minimize it goes ONLY to the tray icon, and away from the taskbar
<PriceChild> arso, i don't know
<dyrne> ChaoticMind: like for a 10mb file: dd if=/dev/zero of=myfile bs=1024 count=10240  ?
<Zubzodak> Am trying to connect a firewire device but I dont think Ubuntu recognizes my 1394 port. Theres a directory called dv1394/ and a file called raw1394 in my /dev folder, but no 1394 device seems to show up in my device manager. I have a Lenovo - anyone have any clues? : (
<Juz_moi> no to the /etc/modules file
<arso> PriceChild:  ok
<ChaoticMind> dyrne, it works for 2 gbs as well, right? (ie it's properly scalable, right?)
<dyrne> ChaoticMind: yes
<ChaoticMind> thank you.
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Then add it (what was it again? realxxtoo?) to that file, on a new line.
<tmussche> anyone knows how to start an application in a fixed workspace?
<arso> anyone knows how i can hide ktorrent from the taskbar and keep it only as a tray icon
<HEP85> beep -f 698.5 -l 25 -D 25 -n -f 698.5 -l 28 -D 144 -n -f 698.5 -l 25 -D 25 -n -f 698.5 -l 28 -D 363 -n -f 987.8 -l 25 -D 25 -n -f 987.8 -l 30 -r 3 -D 25 -n -f 493.9 -l 32 -D 25 -n -f 493.9 -l 30 -r 6 -d 25
<arso> anyone knows how i can hide ktorrent from the taskbar and keep it only as a tray icon
<stefg> ChaoticMind: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file bs=1M count=<n>
<arso> anyone knows how i can hide ktorrent from the taskbar and keep it only as a tray icon
<tmussche> anyone knows how to start an application in a fixed workspace?
<Juz_moi> k let me add it
<logixoul> Arso: check `kstart --help`, iirc
<ChaoticMind> thanks stefg .
<arso> logixoul:  umm, how :S ?
<logixoul> in a terminal
<arso> ok.
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Also, add my name in the line when you want to talk to me, so it more clearly. :)
<arso> logixoul:  and ? (i got ubuntu today, i am really clueless)
<logixoul> Arso: it displays a list of options for kstart
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: so I can see it more clearly*
<logixoul> Arso: look for a skiptaskbar one
<tmussche> i want to open an item directly into a workspace different from the current how do i do that?
<logixoul> Arso: oh dude... wait...
<logixoul> Arso: haha. I did not even realize you were talking about ktorrent
<kritzstapf> hm, starting jack also messes my sound up like audacity, everything sounds like the speakers were damaged or sth., just reloading snd_ca0106 repairs it
<arso> logixoul:  ~,~
<dzer0> alright I'm in the livecd now
<logixoul> Arso: you just need to click the close button ;)
<Juz_moi> martyyyr: is it just 8139too or is it rtl8139too?
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: did you modprobe 8139too ?
<arso> logixoul:  oh, that doesnt clsoe i.
<kersinc> para ir a ubuntu en espaol
<dzer0> stefg: I'm in the livecd now
<arso> logixoul:  thnx
<Pici> !es | kersinc
<ubotu> kersinc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<logixoul> Arso: np
<Juz_moi> yes a while ago
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Then it's 8139too. :)
<Juz_moi> yes k
<stefg> dzer0: ok, so pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l first
<arso> logixoul:  what fun programs do u recommend :p
<stefg> !paste | dzer0
<ubotu> dzer0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Juz_moi> martyyyr: ok it's added now what?
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Now reboot.
<Juz_moi> k
<dzer0> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30586/
<arso> hey guys, is it easy to make a file sharing network with a windows xp on lan?
<dzer0> stefg: the 250gb is the one I put ubuntu on, the 74gb is the windows hd
<arso> ~lan
<arso> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> !samba| arso
<croSmiley> when i copy somthing on my usb stick i need to wait for a while for it to be copied. if i unplung it right after copying there is nothing on it.
<ubotu> arso: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dzer0> the other 2 are my storage HDs
<arso> dyrne:  thanks .
<stefg> dzer0: are you ready to overwrite the MBR of your win drive?
<Frogzoo> can anyone tell me what pager they're using in this clip? http://youtube.com/watch?v=nPecBxM2f6c&mode=related&search=
<logixoul> Arso: off the top of my head... BasKet Note Pads, d3lphin, showFoto, Krita, KDevelop
<dzer0> stefg: I was actually thinking why not just put grub on the HD that ubuntu is on
<teenbeat2007_lap> anyone experience with ubuntu studio
<stefg> dzer0: you know why ! :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> If I have grub default to number 4 and the update adds a kernel does it adjust to 5 or does that then need to be manually changed?
<arso> logixoul:  thanks, will look up
<maxagaz> does someone know a good chan about mac os ?
<dzer0> stefg: alright how do I overwrite the windows mbr
<dzer0> stefg: and this won't mess windows up right?
<Debian> is there any way to restore a MBR if I wiped the partition containing it and I have no backup floppy?
<Jack_Sparrow> debian-: Super grub repair cd may be able to rebuild it.
<bathat> i've tried 'grub-install' in a live cd but my MBR-containing drive cannot be detected
<stefg> dzer0: if the installer told you that it found windows, you'll get it in the boot menu
<ferret_0567> Is there any PDF viewers for Linux that don't render the fonts all mashed together (except for Adobe Reader)?
<dyrne> bathat: /msg ubotu mbr
<nanda_> I just got an external monter for my laptop and want to either have dual screens or switch off my laptop moniter
<dzer0> stefg: what do I do now to fix the MBR or whatever and get things working
<nanda_> Intel 950
<nanda_> graphics card
<martyyyr> bathat: Did you try grub-install or grub-install (hd0)?
<stefg> dzer0: teh worst thing that can happen is that you have to fixmbr from windows
<dzer0> stefg: that's no problem
<arso> when i click on amarok, nothing happens
<arso> ~,~
<stefg> dzer0: so get a terminal and enter sudo grub
<DShepherd> where can i find the bcmwl5a.inf file to download. My friend needs this file for his wireless..
<dzer0> stefg: alright I got the grub terminal thing
<stefg> dzer0: type' find /boot/grub/stage1'
<stefg> dzer0: what turns up?
<Jack_Sparrow> DShepherd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174  may have the link he needs
<logixoul> aw man... Wubi has advanced miles since I last tried it. it now supports Kubuntu and all the rest... and its all so easy. yay
<dzer0> stefg: (hd2,0)
<arso> hey guys, how can i lock my pc?
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, ok i will check it out
<arso> while keeping it running
<arso> i need to go to the toilet, dont want anybody to touch it
<stefg> dzer0: ok, so 'root (hd2.0)' , then 'setup (hd0)'
<Jack_Sparrow> DShepherd: That is the link I used to get both my broadcom wireless working
<arso> logixoul2:  how can i lock my pc?
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<stefg> dzer0: that's a comma not a dot
<arso> whats the keyboard shortcut for lock screen
<dzer0> stefg: yeah got it
<dzer0> stefg: ok it's done
<dzer0> am I good now?
<stefg> dzer0: ok, so 'quit' and reboot to see if it worked. if not come back on Live CD
<dzer0> ok
<switchcat> Q: Greetings, occasionally it seems Ubuntu stops responding to the keyboard... I tend to notice after doing a cntrl-alt-Fx to switch to a console.. I see a line up at the top.. in the bar.. and then I cant do anything.. with the keyboard in X/Gnome.. any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> switchcat: are you running any screen effects?
<switchcat> jack - screen effects? I dont know. it's just a brand new standard 7.04 install
<Jack_Sparrow> switchcat: Just curious..  HAd a friend with that but they installed Beryl.
<Juz_moi> martyyyr: I REBOOTED AND SAME ... NO NIC
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Is it supposed to be eth0?
<Juz_moi> oops sri didn't mean to shout
<Juz_moi> well lo is all that is there
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: What does ifconfig eth0 output?
<Juz_moi> ifconfig shows only lo
<Juz_moi> device not found
<kritzstapf> starting audacity or jack messes up my sounddriver ca0106 as it makes my line in capture sound very crappy.. how to fix this? :(
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: and ifconfig eth1?
<akos> How can I check if my internal speakers have been detected correctly? (Asus f3sv)
<Juz_moi> same
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: That's odd. Hang on a moment.
<switchcat> I may have installed beryl.. I don't know..
<akos> How can I check if my internal speakers have been detected correctly? (Asus f3sv)
<Juz_moi> I have another kubuntu install with same brand nic card and it doesn't have anything but lp in /etc/modules ..
<kritzstapf> akos: sudo apt-get install beep && beep
* genii is starting to wonder if he even has a nic or only a modem
<Jack_Sparrow> switchcat: Did you by chance run a script / tool called automatix or envy?
<Juz_moi> martyyyr: I would suspect the card but I tried 3 diff ones same brand
<Juz_moi> martyyyr: I would suspect the pci but but lspci sees it ....
<akos> kritzstapf, they are NOT working, thats why I want to know if they are detected!
<databuddy> akos you sure your on the right audio device?
<Jack_Sparrow> Juz_moi: What chipset does it see?
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Can you find the driver in  dmesg?
<switchcat> jack  yes I ran automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> switchcat: That is your problem right there
<akos> databuddy, i guess so
<switchcat> why is that?
<akos> databuddy, i only have one
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<Juz_moi> what do u mean what chipset Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<karim> is there a way to have modules built with module assistant to be directly compiled when instlatiing a new kernel ?
<switchcat> I think I might have seen the problem before I ran automatix
<solitude|> Hey, im having 2 problems with Feisty 7.04:
<Juz_moi> i'll look martyyyr
<solitude|> #1 When i use network-manager-gnome I can use WPA, but its not listed in the network panel if i need to do it manually
<Jack_Sparrow> Juz_moi: the chipset used in your nic
<switchcat> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<solitude|> #2 i turned on the fancy gfx effects, and when i maximise awindow, i lose the top bar
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<solitude|> can someone help me fix these please?
<w8tah> !gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Are you sure you installed the correct drivers? What did lspci tell you exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> switchcat: I would suggest a clean install... make a backup then ask for help installing things in this channel
<solitude|> anyone? :)
<w8tah> !gd library
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd library - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arso> hey guys
<arso> audio quality is terrible on my new install
<arso> could it be i need audio drivers?
<w8tah> how do i find out what name a package is under in synaptic / apt?
<davetarmac> Hey folks. I've got a problem with Deluge. It closes as soon as it opens
<KI4IKL> I have an external hd with ntfs file system, I can read...but I can't write...I installed ntfs-config and I still can't write to it...anyone have any ieas?
<teenbeat2007_lap> prob your video drivers
<stefg> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Juz_moi> martyyyr RTL-8139/8139c/8139c+
<arso> teenbeat2007_lap:  even with vlc :S ?
<davetarmac> anyone got any ideas?
<Pici> w8tah: apt-cache search partialname
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Sorry, I meant lspci -nn. Give me the entire line.
<teenbeat2007_lap> yeah even then
<ALL4N> hey, I installed apache2 and saw in the sites-enabled/000-default file that there is an alias pointing to /usr/share/doc..  however when I try localhost/doc, apache claims url 'doc' was not found on the server. Anyone know anything about that?
<w8tah> Pici: thanks
<teenbeat2007_lap> i had this problem also
<teenbeat2007_lap> specialy with the laptop
<arso> teenbeat2007_lap:  i see, so how did u fix it
<teenbeat2007_lap> not with the normal pc
<KI4IKL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Flannel> KI4IKL: you installed ntfs-config, and then went to the config menu and enabled writing?
<teenbeat2007_lap> just installed the correct video drivers re installed 3ddesktop and compiz
<lastelement0> hey can someone help me get new brushes into gimp?
<KI4IKL> yes
<markitoxs> hi there
<teenbeat2007_lap> then put beryl add it en it was ok
<markitoxs> how do i avoid loading gnome-panel ??
<teenbeat2007_lap> but with 7.04 it worked straight away fine
<Juz_moi> martyyyr Ethernet controler: Realtec Simiconductor Co. , LTD RTL-8139/8139c/8139c+ (rev 10)
<teenbeat2007_lap> on my computer
<Pici> ALL4N: Do you have the /doc directory setup in apache2.conf?
<w8tah> i have found the packgae im lookin for -- when i do apt-get install, it gives me a list of packages that WILL be installled and a list of recomended ones -- how do i get it to install both?
<teenbeat2007_lap> it also depends on wich video card it is, nvidia or ati
<W9ZEB-Lars> woot!
<teenbeat2007_lap> ati is most of the time a problem
<Tnax> does anyone know of a site where i can find alternative bootscreens?
<W9ZEB-Lars> got Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64, Beryl, and Cedega working with WoW.
<tanx_23> whats the problem with ati?
<W9ZEB-Lars> http://www.w9zeb.org/files/wraith.png
<^majik^> I can't figure out how to add the spam_lovers list to my postfix/amavis/spamassassin installation on ubuntu 6.06 LTS.  anyone know how?
<Pici> ALL4N: A better answer would be /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ is not the root directory of your website, you'll have to check apache2.conf to see what it is.
<teenbeat2007_lap> some card just dont want to work with beryl or compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: gnome-look.org under gdm themes
<ChaoticMind> hey, I'm using wubi and trying to resize my home directory, can anyone assist me? I'm having troubles..
<Tnax> jack_sparrow : tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: Do you know how to install them?
<teenbeat2007_lap> dont know why but i know its better to have an nvidia card that one always works with beryl or compiz
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: I think you might need the rtl8139 drivers, instead of the ones you installed.
<jose> I am using Ubuntu 7.04 as a Live CD  - how much software can I install?
<Tnax> jack_sparrow: not really, if you have the time it would be nice if you can tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: Easy to do.. go get one and I will walk you through it..
<ALL4N> Pici: thanks, I'll try to move it there, was just wondering since it had the alias there installed by default after installing apache2
<Juz_moi> same card same kubuntu cd on another box wks just fine ...?
* eboxnet hello ppl
<GKiller> hi everybody! I tried to install the mtools package from main. but aptitude and synaptic said that the package could not be authenticated... is there a known problem with this package? missing/wrong signature?
<Tnax> jack_sparrow, sure, brb
<markitoxs> how do i avoid loading gnome-panel ??
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Did you use the same install disk tho?
<Juz_moi> I'm going to try installing with a Ubuntu cd and see if it sees it can always add KDE later
<Juz_moi> yes
<martyyyr> Juz_moi: Well, that's pretty odd, but odd things happen in the world of linux. :)
<HEP85> !GtkSpell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkspell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ALL4N: try localhost/doc/
<stuart_> weird
<stuart_> how do i access sound volume control in XFCE?
<jose> anyone knows something about LIve CD?
<Flannel> !anyone | jose
<ubotu> jose: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> !xubuntu | stuart_
<ubotu> stuart_: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<teenbeat2007_lap> hehehehe
<jose> Does anyone know about Live CDs?
<teenbeat2007_lap> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ALL4N> Flannel: oops, you're right, seems like the last slash was necessary
<Pici> jose: Ask the question.
<Flannel> ALL4N: because the alias is /doc/
<jose> If I use live CD, where is the content installed?
<KI4IKL> What is the command to mount a drive read/write?
<Flannel> jose: theyre not installed, they run in your RAM
<sean> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wips> Is there any software to open .rar files in with ubuntu?
<Flannel> !rar | Wips
<ubotu> Wips: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kevinl-1> what is the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<Flannel> kevinl-1: what do you mean?
<kevinl-1> i just removed it on accident, while removing usplash
<Tnax> jack_sparrow: hmm...i can only se alot of login-screens there :S
<jose> If I want to install some programs using Live CD, the maximum I can install is the size of my RAM?
<Wannes> is there an easy way to install ubuntu from a mounted image? (I don't have any cd's or usb sticks atm)
<Pici> jose: Nowhere. It runs off the CD. Thats the point of the LiveCD.  You can choose to install if you want, and it will give you prompts as to where you want to pt everything.  Jose yes.
<stefg> !install | Wannes
<ubotu> Wannes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Flannel> kevinl-1: Ah, it's a metapackage, it depends on everything that is included with a Ubuntu GUI install.  Removing usplash would remove it, it's no big deal
<stuart_> suddenly my volume is so low, what gives? i can't hear much even tho i've set it in xfce4-mixer
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: Click on System...  Administration... Login WIndow.... Click on the tab named Local...  Drop the new theme.into the list of themes... select it in the list... for now select the option for selected only
<ALL4N> Flannel: yah, I understand. Thanks for that
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: Thought that is what you wanted..
<stefg> !xubuntu | stuart_
<ubotu> stuart_: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<kevinl-1> Flannel: thanks
<jose> Which Live CD do you suggest?
<kevinl-1> you dont happen to know much about usplash do you?
<kevinl-1> ive been trying to integrate it into etch for about a month
<NiceDay> !wiki unrar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki unrar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> jose: Start with the Ubuntu one,.
<dzer0> stefg: I am going insane right now lol
<lastelement0> can someone help me in getting new brushes to gimp
<NiceDay> Wips, unrar
<dzer0> stefg: it doesn't work but I know the exact problem but I can't fix it
<jose> thank you all.
<stefg> dzer0: what happened?
<Tnax> jack_sparrow: nah...im talking about the screen that shows the boot-up progress when you turn the computer on, between grub and the login screen
<dzer0> stefg: my computer keeps booting to the wrong drive, easy to fix except for the fact that my bios picked TODAY to STOP RECOGNIZING MY KEYBOARD!
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: Look around for info at gnome look... Sorry for the confusion... those are a bit trickier
<solitude|> does anyone know of a fix to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/89741 ?
<stefg> dzer0: USB keyboard? try enabling 'legacy-support'
<dzer0> stefg: how
<Wannes> is there an easy way to install ubuntu from a mounted image? (I don't have any cd's or usb sticks atm)
<Tnax> jack_sparrow, oki...ill look around
<unimatrix9> hi there
<stefg> dzer0: bios setup. most of them have some option for 'usb legacy keyboard support'
<neverblue> how do I set my command prompt to display my current dir, the relative path?
<unimatrix9> why does my dmesg show root at vernasky?
<Flannel> Wannes: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<martyyyr> Does anyone know of another way to configure CUPS than the localhost:631 solution?
<dzer0> stefg: I said that my bios picked today to stop recognizing my keyboard. a bit of a catch-22
<switchcat> hmmm everything I'm seeming to install today can't be authenticated... is that a sign that it can't connect with some sort of dataabse out there or something like that?
<Flannel> neverblue: the... relative path?  relative to what?
<unimatrix9> vernadsky , is shows up on dmesg, any clue as to what it is?
<Pici> solitude|: Try asking in #ubuntu-effects, they might be able to help you with it.
<dzer0> stefg: the keyboard works sometimes with the bios but it's unpredictable
<stefg> dzer0: bt get to it, if the keyboard doesn't respond, yeah.. i see the catch 22
<neverblue> Flannel, atm I have [me@server dir] 
<The_Giver> hi... if i have the fglrx drivers .. how do i configure dual monitors
<Flannel> neverblue: right, what are you looking to get?
<POVaddct> dzer0: it's like the famous "keyboard error, press F1 to continue"
<dzer0> lol exactly
<deejoe> martyyyr: /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf
<neverblue> and I want [me@server /home/me/dir] 
<stefg> dzer0: got another keyboard? check basement and attic :-)
<unimatrix9> who is vernadsky?
<unimatrix9> !vernadsky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vernadsky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> neverblue: ah, you misunderstand.  It is.  it's not dir, it's ~/dir
<martyyyr> deejoe: Is that file supposed to be empty by default?
<neverblue> Flannel, i misunderstood?
<deejoe> mine (on Dapper, mind you) has stuff in it.
<POVaddct> neverblue: export PS1='\u@\h:\w\$'
<The_Giver> so anyone know how to get dual monitors
<neverblue> thanks POVaddct
<kevinl-1> Im starting to get the feeling the the Ubuntu team purposely made usplash impossible so that nobody else could make their splash look as cool as theirs.
<deejoe> martyyyr: including, most relevantly, Listen localhost:631
<stefg> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<martyyyr> deejoe: There isn't even a cups.d directory in my /etc/cups/ dir
<arso> my audio is stilll very very bad quality....
<Pici> kevinl-1: Take a look at what ubotu just said.
<arso> i tried the hdaintelsoundhowto, but got stuck, too complex for me :(
<The_Giver> where is the option if i'm using an mobile x1600 driver
<deejoe> martyyyr: does cups currently listen on 631, though?
<martyyyr> deejoe: Yeah it does.
<neverblue> thats perfect
<martyyyr> deejoe: I can access it with links.
<deejoe> martyyyr: hmm.
<Yasuo> moin
<deejoe> martyyyr: maybe take a look at dpkg -L cupsys | more
<martyyyr> deejoe: but I can't authenticate with links :( and I can't connect to cups from another machine.
<POVaddct> neverblue: of course you have to put that export PS1=... in your .bashrc or something
<neverblue> yeah
<deejoe> martyyyr: I remember having that problem, but I wasn't sure whether it was because I also had the GUI configuration tools for cups open at the same time.
<nerdboy1024> /nickserve identify h0p3l3ss
<neverblue> lmao
<deejoe> d'oh
<neverblue> way to go idiot
<nerdboy1024> lol
<neverblue> never register in a channel
<neverblue> and you learned why
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nerdboy1024> lol
<martyyyr> deejoe: Well, I don't have any GUI tools on the system where cups is running.
<xpoint> neverblue, who is a idiot ?
<arso> can anyone help me.......
<neverblue> xpoint, read abovce
* nerdboy1024 is an idiot
<neverblue> above*
<arso> audio quality problems
<unixgeek3> hi ev'one
<arso> hi
<arso> can u help me?
<xpoint> arso, dont ask to ask
<arso> can u help me with a sound quality problem..
<kevinl-1> the usplash documentation is out of date! and dennis wont email me back :(
<nerdboy1024> heh
<nerdboy1024> how u change ur password
<arso> =/
<nerdboy1024> nickserv
<POVaddct> neverblue: in ubuntu? just type "passwd" in a terminal
<xpoint> nerdboy1024, how can you be nerd when you dont know it ?
<neverblue> arso, what are you having issues doing?
<neverblue> POVaddct, sorry?
<Pici> kevinl-1: Dennis Kaarsemaker?
<POVaddct> neverblue: sorry, that was for nerdboy1024
<wib> hi
<systemd0wn> trying to run MAKE on some orinoco drivers, it CDs into "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic" then it tries "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/linux" and its not there.  Am i missing a link?
<neverblue> np
<m1r> how can i bound user to his home dir so he cant mess with filesystem ?
<kevinl-1> pici : ya :0
<POVaddct> nerdboy1024: you mean in ubuntu? just type "passwd" in a terminal
<nerdboy1024> joke
<kevinl-1> hes probly a busy dude.
<stefg> !permissions | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
* neverblue scratches his arso
<Enselic> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m1r> ty stefg
<Pici> kevinl-1: Hes on a bit of a leave of absense right now unfortunately.  Perhaps you can try asking in #ubuntu-devel or #ubunu-motu for help with usplash.
<martyyyr> Does anyone know how to authenticate on a website via links?
<arso> neverblue:  back, was cchecking if its with both audio and video
<kevinl-1> pici: thanks!
<swmiller6> nerdyboy1024 : menu>System>Prefernces>About Me
<stuart-> i'm using geforce2 and i installed the nvidia-glx package. whenever i reboot, it gives me a 'no screen' error and i have to edit /X11/xorg.conf to change nvidia to nv.
<arso> neverblue:  whenever i run any audio or video with vlc or any other app
<arso> neverblue:  the audio quality is terrible with static and stuff.
<neverblue> arso, pls, explain
<stuart-> i've followed the instructions, but still can't get nvidia running. what gievs?
<stefg> m1r: BTW, that's the default behaviour. users can't mess with the filesystem, hence *sudo*
<raf256> how to delete configs of packet foo
<raf256> if foo is already removed?
<nerdboy1024> neverblue, looks like you are the only one who caught that
<neverblue> stuart-, going by the wrong guide perhaps?
<egWK> Guys I am having AGP card (FX5200) and in the xorg.conf is showing that I have PCI.Is that Right?If not can I change it to AGP?
<POVaddct> raf256: dpkg --purge packagename
<neverblue> its ok nerdboy1024 :)
<stuart-> neverblue, all i did was apt-get install nvidia-glx like every guide mentioned
<arso> neverblue:  any ideas?
<m1r> stefg , i would like to hide filesystem from seeing for user
<neverblue> stuart-, google 'ubuntu guide'
<nerdboy1024> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<neverblue> arso, thats it?
<arso> neverblue:  pretty much, terrible quality...
<nerdboy1024> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nerdboy1024> neto
<systemd0wn> trying to run MAKE on some orinoco drivers, it CDs into "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic" then it tries "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/linux" and its not there.  Am i missing a link?
<neverblue> arso, use something else to view your porn movie
<stefg> m1r: hardly possible.. you still need users to run apps from /usr/bin , don't you?
<unixgeek3> hi. anyone know how to get a radeon ve 7000 to work?
<nerdboy1024> !porn
<arso> neverblue:  i tried different apps
<Pici> m1r: Theres a way to do that.. let me see if I remember how..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> unixgeek3, #ubuntu-effects
<m1r> ty pici
<nerdboy1024> lmfao
<arso> neverblue:  and its not just videos, its with songs too
<raf256> POVaddct: no
<neverblue> arso, did you setup the codecs?
<raf256> POVaddct: it also doesnt remove
<Pici> !botabuse > nerdboy1024 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<arso> neverblue:  no.
<m1r> stefg , it would be for terminal like system
<arso> neverblue:  i dont know how :(
<POVaddct> raf256: it should
<neverblue> arso, lspci, and post ONE LINE, showing your audio card
<arso> neverblue:  i thought vlc has everything ?
<neverblue> arso, im afraid it does not
<brea> Can anyone recommend a way to manage ssh logins on multiples machines for mutiple users so I dont' have to copy the keyfiles and create users all over the place?
<raf256> POVaddct: it says that ignoring request to remove foo which isnt installed
<neverblue> brea, ldap maybe?
<nerdboy1024> sorry
<POVaddct> raf256: i didnt say remove, i said dpkg --purge pkgname
<arso> neverblue:  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<neverblue> not sure if that will work specific to what you require
<egWK> Guys I am having AGP card (FX5200) and in the xorg.conf is showing that I have PCI.Is that Right?If not can I change it to AGP?
<stefg> m1r: you cant execute a file that you don't have access to
<erUSUL> egWK: it is right
<brea> neverblue: LDAP is where I've been leaning... just not quite sure if that's more than what I need just for SSH.
<neverblue> arso, check the 'ubuntu guide' (google it) and see about audio
<arso> neverblue:  ok.
<POVaddct> raf256: are you sure you are giving the correct pkgname?
<neverblue> brea, i imagine it is
<raf256> POVaddct: yes
<stefg> m1r: *read*-access that is
<POVaddct> raf256: which one is it?
<neverblue> brea, write your own php to do it :)
<arso> neverblue:  thank you.
<raf256> POVaddct: apache2
<m1r> yes stefg
<POVaddct> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2build1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<mut1> hi guys, im just struggling to get sound working on my new pc
<stefg> m1r: but read the link, you'll get wiser :-)
<brea> neverblue: could do that I guess
<POVaddct> raf256: that is just a metapackage
<mut1> just wonderd if you could help out
<m1r> trying to stefg :) tnx m8
<POVaddct> raf256: the config files must belong to one of its dependencies
<Pici> m1r: Take a look at rbash and bash --restricted.  You might have to do some googling, but it will get you started.
<egWK> erUSUL, thnx
<m1r> tnx pici will do
<bulmer> brea use of ldap for ssh authentication? there are other options besides the default /etc/passwd
<stuart-> i've tried installing nvidia from apt-get, and also by the enabling through gui menu, and both seem to give me problems when i reboot, making me have to change nvidia to nv. any help on this?
<raf256> how to tell Ubuntu to remove /etc/apache2 config files correctyl
<POVaddct> raf256: look in the output of dpkg -l which pkgnames have "rc" at the beginning of the line
<mjgoins> does the sky2 driver still not work on newer versions of ubuntu? I'm running edgy, and I've read it still crashes on feisty
<POVaddct> raf256: and try to dpkg --purge them
<POVaddct> raf256: dpkg -l | grep "^rc"
<swmiller6> mjgoins: I have the sky2 driver and have not had any problems at all
<mut1> im really strugling with this sound card, it runs find under xp
<mdolan> anyone have recommendations on a good "getting started with KVM" resource?
<mdolan> that's with Feisty
<solitude|> in ubuntu, how do i change desktop icon size, and font size?
<mut1> and its via too :/
<swmiller6> yes
<Theory> kvm as in kernel virtualization?
<arso> neverblue: "Add the following line to the end of the file, replacing '3stack' with your flavor (see below)"
<arso> neverblue:  what do they mean by this please?
<mdolan> Theory, yes
<arso> neverblue:  comment is about this "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack"
<solitude|> err
<solitude|> can anyone see me talk?
<wastr2> does anyone know how to check the temperature monitor on my laptop
<Pici> solitude|: yes.
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, trying to "make" some orinoco drivers, when i do "make" it CDs to "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic" then tries to access a file within that directory "linux/config.h" and it can not find it, am i missing a LINK file or something?
<solitude|> ok, just checking
<wastr2> my laptop seems to be getting really hot lately
<mjgoins> swmiller6: what kernel are you running? I'm running 2.6.17-10-generic and the sky2 driver fails if you try to scp a large file or do anything involving lots of bandwidth
<wastr2> and it shutdown 2 nights ago because of it
<wastr2> is there anything I can do?
<dzer0> I fixed the keyboard problem :)
<dzer0> apparently my bios hates USB hubs
<POVaddct> dzer0: how?
<POVaddct> dzer0: aha!
<Pici> systemd0wn: you need the linux-header packages for your kernel. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Frogzoo> wastr2: are you running mail-notification?
<POVaddct> dzer0: usb-powered usb-hub?
<Frogzoo> wastr2: run htop or top & see what's using all the cpu
<dzer0> no, it's got a power supply of its own
<systemd0wn> Pici, i have the newest version.
<dzer0> stefg: unfortunately, the grub thing didn't work
<arso> can someone help me set up my codecs ?
<systemd0wn> pici, tried to run it anyway and it just confirmed what i thought.
<dzer0> stefg: booting to the windows HD just booted windows, and booting to the ubuntu hd just gave me a flashing underscore
<ppsnowflaek> hi
<dzer0> There is some good news, though, stefg
<dzer0> I had some fantastic pad thai for lunch
<Master_Medic> hey
<Pici> systemd0wn: Hm.
<winbond> what would be the best video card for using the compcomm or whatever its called???
<wib> hmm...
<Master_Medic> how do you increase the number of workspaces?
<barabra> hej alla
<barabra> vem kan svenska? ))
<_Lucretia> another hang
<arso> can anyone please help with setting up codecs :(
<stefg> dzer0: ok... so option a.) see grub howto by !grub , b:) /j #grub channel . some bios' seems to juggle device names around
<Master_Medic> arso, just aptitude install what u need
<ubutom> Master_Medic, rightclick on the workspace icon in re upper right corner of your screen
<systemd0wn> Pici, i dont have a subdirectory in "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic" called "linux"  thats why i was thinking it might be a Link File?
<dzer0> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubutom> ehm, i meant lower ;)
<arso> Master_Medic:  what do u mean?
<runge> hi. I wonder if the aramok in ubuntu does support MTP,  any ideas?
<barabra> ubotu help svenska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help svenska - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Master_Medic> ubutom, uhh its taking me to some menu, but none of the options let me increase the number of workspaces
<raf256> omg
<arso> Master_Medic:  i started using ubuntu today, so i am a total beginner.
<arso> PriceChild:  can u help me with codecs/
<raf256> how to kick the fuck out entire apache2 crap from ubuntu
<raf256> including all config files
<Master_Medic> arso, so do you want to like play wmv files with xine or something?
<Pici> systemd0wn: I vaugely remember having a similar issue when I was compiling something else.  You may need to link that linux directory back up to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-8-generic/  or whatever your version is.
<arso> Master_Medic:  i want to play everything, wmv,avi,mkv,mov
<barabra> PriceChild kan du svenska?
<PriceChild> arso, ask your question and maybe i or someone will answer if we can
<Ali_ix> raf256: --purge in package managemet command also remove config files
<PriceChild> barabra, /join #ubuntu-se
<systemd0wn> pici, thats odd but EH why not, if it doesnt work, i will take it out.
<raf256> Ali_ix: no, it doesnt
<PriceChild> raf256, watch your language please
<ChaoticMind> is firefox spellcheck working for the rest of you? I noticed that it isn't working ever since i migrated to ubuntu...
<thegadgetdude> hey, I'm having trouble getting a widescreen resolution on ubuntu running in parallels, any solution?
<systemd0wn> pici, thanks, i will let you know
<barabra> PriceChild thanks ;)
<Pici> systemd0wn: Make sure that linux.h exists there, just put linux->whatever is the parent directory.
<PriceChild> barabra, :)
<UberChatSkillZ> arso: hey me too lol, going to keep the conversation here or going into pm with someone?
<Master_Medic> arso, go to applications -> sound & video -> movie player, can you play stuff with that?
<arso> UberChatSkillZ:  hey,. keepin it here.
<arso> Master_Medic:  i can play stuff, but the audio quality is terrible, with a lot of static
<arso> Master_Medic:  i dont know if its codecs or audio drivers, or what.
<systemd0wn> pici, good point. that 'config.h' doesnt exist in that dir. i will run a search
<ChaoticMind> arso there's a usueful article in ubuntu wiki treating that.
<arso> ChaoticMind:  can u please be kind n link me?
<ChaoticMind> sure, hold on
<arso> ChaoticMind:  ty
<AboSamoor> hi, i want to use the remote desktop utility, so i type "vncviewer  bla-laptop:0" i got this error message "Couldn't convert 'bla-laptop' to host address" , can anyone help me ?
<magnetron> !mp3 | arso
<ubotu> arso: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Master_Medic> arso, do this: 'sudo aptitude install xine-ui'
<arso> Master_Medic:  ok.
<ppsnowflaek> hi
<kagemaro> hey, how do I change my hostname in KSirc?
<ppsnowflaek> do you have to be programming literate to use Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<ChaoticMind> arso, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kagemaro> ppsnowflaek - no
<magnetron> AboSamoor: you have to type either the actual IP adress or the real domain name, not just bla-laptop.
<arso> Chaotic thank you
<ppsnowflaek> ty
<UberChatSkillZ> I just tried installing some codec but it just messed up my sound and I can't hear anything. Tried undoing the install but nothing.
<arso> Master_Medic: installing now
<kagemaro> ppsnowflaek - I have near no programming knowledge and I use it fine
<barabra> ppsnowflaek hej
<kagemaro> ppsnowflaek - You just need to be computer literate more than anythign
<arso> ChaoticMind:  i already got that ubunturestrictedextras
<AboSamoor> <magnetron> so how the command become ? where i have to put the ip address ?
<Master_Medic> arso, then just try to play it with xine, usually works :] 
<magnetron> kagemaro: you don't set your hostname in the IRC client, it is done in the server. if you want to disguise yourself on the freenode network, get a cloak.
<systemd0wn> pici, bah, im not seeing a config.h file that i feel i should link to.  Just the last kernel version....
<arso> Master_Medic:  installation over, now what
<magnetron> !cloak | kagemaro
<ubotu> kagemaro: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<arso> Master_Medic:  oh ok.
<Master_Medic> arso, do xine file.avi
<thegadgetdude> I'm having trouble getting a widescreen resolution on ubuntu running in parallels, any solution? please :)
<kagemaro> magnetron -I don't want to cloak myself on this network
<magnetron> AboSamoor: instead of bla-laptop
<jrattner1> QUESTION: If I have a script for example test.cgi in my cgi-bin, but I want users to be able to run that script by going to mywebsite.com/test how do I do that
<myusrnm> Why when I start installing ubuntu, does it ask me to select a city?
<ppsnowflaek> what do you mean computer literate?
<kagemaro> magnetron - I want to load two clients into a channel on another network where ghosts are killed on site
<ppsnowflaek> do you think a max os x user could use ubuntu?
<OldPink> !resolution | thegadgetdude
<ubotu> thegadgetdude: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stuart_> okay when i bootup it says that linux kernel has version 1.9 and nvidia kernel has 1.7 and they both need to be the same, so how do i get around this?
<barabra> magnetron hej
<OldPink> Actually, IM is better
<crdlb> myusrnm, to determine your timezone
<ppsnowflaek> do you think a max os x user could use ubuntu?
<OldPink> !resolution > thegadgetdude
<kagemaro> ppsnowflaek - probably
<stuart_> and it also said something about the system not being able to use any drivers from my nvidia installation
<kagemaro> ppsnowflaek - Linux has got much more user friendly in recent times
<magnetron> kagemaro: as i said, you cannot report another hostname with any irc client, it is set on the server side
<arso> Master_Medic:  error
<kagemaro> magnetron - Could you explain how I would use a proxy?
<Master_Medic> arso, do tell
<arso> Master_Medic:  input plugin failed to open
<magnetron> kagemaro: no
<Master_Medic> arso, its wmv right?
<kagemaro> magnetron - is it easy?
<UberChatSkillZ> When I play video files in any media player I get video but no sound, any ideas?
<arso> Master_Medic:  avi
<systemd0wn> Question, Feisty 7.04, Orinoco, how do i get monitor mode working?
<mord> hum. ubuntu any good on a t60?
<Master_Medic> arso, thats wack
<magnetron> yes mord, see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<arso> Master_Medic:  wait it worked when i dragged the file, but didnt when i used command, i mustve done something wrong
<arso> Master_Medic:  but audio quality is as terrible .. .
<POVaddct> mord: which particular t60? there are many models.
<mord> magnetron: ty, will do.
* eboxnet is back
<Ali_ix> UberChatSkillZ: check your sound device and audio codecs
<mord> POVaddct: umm, this is a "type 2007-svg"
<Enselic> If I have the right modules modprobed, do I need to restart anything to make it work?
<arso> Master_Medic:  any ideas?
<pasi> hi, does somebody know how to spin down dvd drive in linux like nero drive speed does in windows?
<Master_Medic> arso, i dont know, try the links other people gave you
<arso> Master_Medic:  i did :(,
<baghyay> can some one help me to install gaim-vv
<kagemaro> Can anyone explain how tor works/
<kagemaro> ?*
<baghyay> i have probleme  in make install
<arso> Master_Medic:  do u know how i can check if my audio drivers are updated?
<POVaddct> mord: hmm, google finds nothing. which gfx card? intel or ati?
<Master_Medic> arso, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<xtknight> pasi, might be something in "man hdparm"
<arso> Master_Medic:  whats the difference ?
<arso> oh same thing?
<preaction> kagemaro, the onion router routes your packets through other people using tor. once it reaches so many hops it goes to its destination with the ip of the last person in the tor network. it's pretty-good anonymity
<Master_Medic> arso, one is update the other upgrade
<mord> POVaddct: the wlan is the main prob. ati card, no probs with that.
<arso> Master_Medic:  do i have to restart after i am done?
<Master_Medic> arso, no
<POVaddct> mord: wlan can be ipw3945, atheros or, in some newer t60 models, ipw4965
<arso> Master_Medic:  great, thnx alot, upgrading now.
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone here use rockbox?
<baghyay> how to use voice & video in gaim ???
<Master_Medic> arso, that probably wont solve any problems though
<pasi> xtknight, ty, a new feature that i missed in hdparm
<arso> Master_Medic:  :S :S :S
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone here use rockbox? (I need some help installing rbutil)
<Master_Medic> arso, it is good to do that every so often, keeps your stuff up to date
<arso> !aptitude
<mord> POVaddct: atheros. trying ndiswrapper as we speak
<arso> hm
<arso> whats aptitude
<Master_Medic> arso, update updates your lists of packages, and upgrade installs / removes the new or old ones
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<gangsterlicious> http://www.kittyhell.com/2007/07/04/hello-kitty-ubuntu-gdm-theme/ this is soooo cool
<arso> Master_Medic:  i see.
<POVaddct> mord: so is it too new for madwifi-ng?
<arso> Master_Medic:  are drivers considered packages?
<Master_Medic> arso, all programs and stuff are packages
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone use RockBox Utility?
<SCO_Rocks> can we call them gifts?
<ketzerei> Hey, my System > Preferences > Menu config thing dissapered.
<ChaoticMind> does anyone know how i can do: "mount --bind /media/D/Music /home/kevin/music" on startup?
<arso> Master_Medic:  i see, thank you.
<Master_Medic> arso, so if you want a program, you can search for it with: aptitude search <program name>, or apt-cache search <program name>
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: i use RockBox on my iPod nano. what is RockBox Utility?
<ChaoticMind> is there a way other than making a shell script and running it on startup? (fstab?)
<danya> can someone plz take a look at the update results after adding wine repos .. because after the update I keep getting the error ( no installaton candidate ) I'm on feisty 64-bit ..http://pastebin.ca/628122
<cabajgtr> Does anyone know how to disable password on wake-up from suspend2ram?
<ketzerei> Hey, my System > Preferences > Menu config thing dissapered.
<SCO_Rocks> ChaoticMind: You can add it into your fstab file
<Erich85> Hello, can someone help me?  I'm trying to install Matlab, but I'm getting an xsetup error.
<arso> Master_Medic:  or i an just use synaptic right ?
<arso> can*
<ChaoticMind> can i add --bind to my fstab file? if so, can you give me the correct format?
<ketzerei> Hey, my System > Preferences > Menu config thing dissapered.
<d4rkmonkey> POVaddct, its a program to install things like themes. I'm trying to install a bunch of themes on my video, but I don't know how so I'm trying to install RockBox Utility and it keeps giving me errors.
<SCO_Rocks> ChaoticMind: I got no idea.
<ketzerei> Hey, my System > Preferences > Menu config thing dissapered. How can I get it back?
<ChaoticMind> okay, thanks anyway, SCO_Rocks :p
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: why would i need a utility for that? i just copy them on the mounted device.
<d4rkmonkey> POVaddct, where do you copy them to?
<POVaddct> ChaoticMind: wait
<SCO_Rocks> ChaoticMind: You got an honest answer from me at least hahaha
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: in the dir the docs said
<d4rkmonkey> POVaddct, RockBox Utility is supposed to be alot easier to use or something like that
<Master_Medic> arso, yeah you can.. but its kind of slow and heavy
<d4rkmonkey> POVaddct, What docs?
<arso> Master_Medic:  i see.
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: the rockbox documentation
<ketzerei> Hey, my System > Preferences > Menu config thing dissapered. How can I get it back?
<ChaoticMind> POVaddct, okay...
<d4rkmonkey> POVaddct, uhhh what rockbox documentation?
<Erich85> Hello, can someone help me?  I'm trying to install Matlab, but I'm getting an xsetup error.  Is there a way to correct this?
<Master_Medic> hey i have a problem, i'm running gutsy tribe 3 on a laptop, and when i go to change the brightness fn + home/end it doesnt work
<kevinl-1> grr, why does ubuntu always eject my cdrom (empty) when i reboot?
<Master_Medic> the brightness bar comes up but its like the brightness is stuck at the current level
<Master_Medic> it just flickers lower and higher
<POVaddct> /home/images/from_here /home/aux/to_here  none  bind  0  0
<ChaoticMind> thanks POVaddct
<POVaddct> ChaoticMind: you're welcome
<SCO_Rocks> oh wow this band is real bad hahaha
<ketzerei> Hey, my System > Preferences > Menu config thing dissapered. How can I get it back?
<Kevin4381> in Nautilus, how can I set the default 'open with' application for ROOT?
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: from rockbox.org
<d4rkmonkey> POVaddct... never seen an rockbox docs...
<magnetron> !ipod | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nekr0z> hi all. upgraded to 7.04, have problems with sleep mode. can someone help?
<ketzerei> Hey, my System > Preferences > Menu config thing dissapered. How can I get it back?
<d4rkmonkey> magnetron you don't seem to understand what I'm talking about
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: when i downloaded the rockbox firmware for my ipod nano, there was docs for it so i downloaded them as well
<vox754> nekr0z, did in work in the previous version?
<d4rkmonkey> oh ok...
<nekr0z> vox754: yes, perfectly
<magnetron> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<UberChatSkillZ> ketzerei: right click the menu > Edit Menus ?
<Frogzoo> any estimates how much faster virtualbox is than vmware ?
<d4rkmonkey> magnetron...?
<ketzerei> .....
<POVaddct> magnetron: it's really cool, now i got frozen-bubble on my ipod :-)
<stuart_> christ, nvidia always screws up my X
<stuart_> no matter what i do
<vox754> nekr0z, I can't help you. But I wanted to say that it worked for me in 6.06 and then in 6.10, 7.04 it works no more. So I'll just leave without it.
<d4rkmonkey> POVaddct, what dir did you extract it to with your nano?
<ketzerei> DOH! Thanks
<UberChatSkillZ> lol
<Theory> Frogzoo: that's probably not a question that can be given a simple answer
<bulmer> ketzerei, right click on the menu bar and select edit
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: somewhere in the .rockbox dir
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: wait
<nekr0z> vox754: well I cannot. It's a laptop, and I need a sleep mode badly
<POVaddct> d4rkmonkey: yeah, in the .rockbox dir
<vox754> nekr0z, check out the forums if you haven't done already. Look for your specific model.
<Juz_moi> martyyyr band news ubuntu nor kubuntu install cds see the nic .... knoppix live cd sees it just fine and it gets on the internet with ezz
<nekr0z> the thing is: when I put it in a sleep mode, all the LEDs show, that the laptop sleeps, the screen goes black, but not off, and there's no way to wake the thing back
<metbsd> is it possible to install debian first, and then install ubuntu from there
<Juz_moi> band=bad
<marrokinooo> hello
<d4rkmonkey> Thanks POVaddct
<AboSamoor> <magnetron> i got these error messages : vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection timed out
<AboSamoor> Unable to connect to VNC server
<AboSamoor>  , do u have any idea about them ?
<nekr0z> vox754: I tried. It seems like people have terrible problems with hibernate and sleep on 7.04, but the symptoms are not the same
<metbsd> is it?
<marrokinooo> I need help reconstructing ubuntu
<stuart_> how do i make sure that i have the rigth linux-restricted-modules installed vs. my nvidia driver?
<metbsd> can someone tell me?
<Kevin4381> looking for a text editor like notepad++ (syntax highlighting, line numbering, macros, etc)
<stuart_> i think my running kernel is 1.9xxxx and my nvidia driver is 1.7xxx how do i match them?
<KaslePro>  what shuld i do to make rythmbox media player play mp3 files? please help, i'm a newbie
<neverblue> Kevin4381, vi :)
<metbsd> is it possible to install debian first, and then install ubuntu from there???
<magnetron> AboSamoor: i just use the graphical client that comes with ubuntu. applications > internet > terminal server client
<neverblue> metbsd, not really
<SlimeyPete> KaslePro: gvim, quanta, kate
<KaslePro> ?
<vox754> nekr0z, actually I've been thinking on going back to 6.06. And you should think if you really need the new things 7.04 has to offer with respect to 6.10, maybe you could go  back too.
<neverblue> metbsd, unless you mean in a virtual machine
<shoofle> augh!  millions of people!
<metbsd> neverblue, i use ubuntu repository, and do apt-get distupgrade, will i get ubuntu?
<KaslePro> SlimeyPete:  what do u mean?
<Kevin4381> help poor children in uganda?
<marrokinooo> some people reconstructed ubuntu and called lemix, i want to reconstructor that lemix, but i can't find a package
<nekr0z> vox754: too much trouble to downgrade
<SlimeyPete> KaslePro: sorry, I meant to address Kevin4381
<neverblue> metbsd, thats a silly question, sorry
<marrokinooo> the one that allows to use sagem f@st 800 modem
<metbsd> maybe it's possible..
<metbsd> why silly?
<Kevin4381> thanks SlimeyPete
<preaction> metbsd, why would you want to?
<neverblue> metbsd, possible?
<KaslePro>  what shuld i do to make rythmbox media player play mp3 files? please help, i'm a newbie
<KaslePro>  what shuld i do to make rythmbox media player play mp3 files? please help, i'm a newbie
<preaction> !mp3 | KaslePro
<ubotu> KaslePro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<preaction> !repeat | KaslePro
<ubotu> KaslePro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neverblue> !patience :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lxa> I have a strange problem with gnome and xdmcp ... when I login from my mac the keyboard layout is all wrong ("12345" comes out as "ertyi")
<Arpa121> ok
<vox754> nekr0z, your symptoms are exactly the same as mine. The screen goes off, but it doesn't really sleep. It just hangs.
<metbsd> no, 1. install debian stable 2. change repository to ubuntu 3. apt-get upgrade && dist-upgrade
<nekr0z> vox754: I'm thinking of upgrading to 7.10 tribe 3...
<metbsd> do i get ubuntu?
<neverblue> metbsd, ubuntu repos are for ubuntu
<neverblue> metbsd, try a virtual machine
<metbsd> repos can be changed!
<preaction> metbsd, again, why would you want to? and that will probably break in strange and exciting ways
<neverblue> metbsd, see above
<linuxpoet> WHo is going to Ubuntu Live?
<metbsd> why it will only work virtual machine?
<lxa> the keyboard works fine in gdm, so gnome must do something wrong on startup
<neverblue> metbsd, read
<metbsd> preaction, why would i not want to?
<nekr0z> vox754: but I'm kinda scared a little
<metbsd> i read, so what
* BlueKnight waves hello to all
<neverblue> metbsd, you really dont know that much about what your talking about, OSes
<metbsd> why will it only work in virtual
<preaction> metbsd, i'm trying to get a feel for why you'd want to so i can refute your ideas. it will not work
<BlueKnight> Hey, if i want to edit a system file in gui with sudo access... how would i do that?
<erik_> Hello, I,ve just installed xubuntu on a toshiba portege 7020ct laptop via a network install. When it boots I end up in the text mode so I can't get the window manager to work seemingly. At a complete loss how to proceed. Thanks for reading!
<neverblue> BlueKnight, gksudo
<preaction> BlueKnight, open a terminal, type "gksudo nautilus"
<metbsd> don't know about other oses, but linux is the kernel with gnu, dist=upgrade can upgrade gnu
<metbsd> so i don't see why it won't work
<BlueKnight> neverblue+preaction thx :)
<neverblue> np
<vox754> nekr0z, these things depend on kernel modules that control the power saving features, like acpi, so instead of downgrading or upgrading you need to identify the specific problem, that is, the specific version of the module that gave problems.
<mrdude> anyone have any luck getting glx to work with a  ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] 
<Yulquen> what is the best tool to repartition/format an additional attached hard disk (now ntfs), to ext2?
<metbsd> as matter of fact, if i chose to netinstall debian, and use ubuntu repository, it will work too
<marrokinooo> update finished
<neverblue> metbsd, you will not be able to do it
<agent_laundry> Help: When i Install a application trough WIne, where do i find it after it has been installed:)?
<marrokinooo> say after a minute
<Erich85> Hello, can someone help me?  I'm trying to install Matlab, but I'm getting an xsetup error.
<neverblue> no matter how much you fuss with us
<preaction> metbsd, they are not binary compatible, it is not a good idea to do this. it is not supported and not recommended, i would not do it. good luck
<nekr0z> vox754: I know that. But I'm not that mastered in kernel modules :(
<metbsd> explain why
<aceofaces12345> Yulquen, you can use fdisk to partition and set type to linux.  mkfs -t ext2 or mkfs.ext2 or something similar to format.
<erik_> Hello, I,ve just installed xubuntu on a toshiba portege 7020ct laptop via a network install. When it boots I end up in the text mode so I can't get the window manager to work seemingly. At a complete loss how to proceed. Thanks for reading!
<agent_laundry> ?
<metbsd> if it will break the sysem, where is the problem from
<vox754> nekr0z, you may as well get the version from 6.10 and recompile it for your current 7.04 then talk to the developers to see what went wrong. I would say, yes, it hard to debug.
<mrdude> i think im having some trouble since i switched over from an nvidia card
<preaction> metbsd, imagine you have windows 3.11 on your computer, and then you just copy the contents of the windows 95 install disk onto your computer and then reboot. what will happen?
<agent_laundry> help plz?:)
<agent_laundry> Help: When i Install a application trough WIne, where do i find it after it has been installed:)?
<preaction> metbsd, sure, you put the system directory in the right place, but it's already full of windows 3.11 libs. now you've got 3.11 programs using 95 libs and 95 programs using 3.11 libs.
<mrdude> agent_laundry usually wine makes a menu item for it in your start menu
<nekr0z> vox754: thanks anyway... i'll try something
* BlueKnight thinks anyone annoyed by keyring should look at tinyurl.com/yrpgnm!
<preaction> agent_laundry, usually ~/.wine/drive_c if it's not in the menu
<metbsd> but windows is a complete os, linux is just seperate kernel + gnu, so your sample does not apply here
<neol> does anyone know how to set a mbr boot flag ??? :)
<agent_laundry> mrdude, preaction: thanks:)
<metbsd> but think about this
<erik_> Hello, I,ve just installed xubuntu on a toshiba portege 7020ct laptop via a network install. When it boots I end up in text mode so I can't get the window manager to work seemingly. At a complete loss how to proceed. Thanks for reading!
<metbsd> as matter of fact, if i chose to netinstall debian, and use ubuntu repository, it will work too
<emosamurai> Hi. I'm having trouble unzipping a .rar file. 7zip for some reason is not forthcoming. I install it, uninstall it, and install it again, and it doesn't show up in the Applications menu.
<preaction> metbsd, admittedly, that's a more extreme example, but the collolary is the same: you've got debian programs using ubuntu libs, debian programs compiled against debian libs that now have ubuntu libs in their place. there WILL be incompatibilities, and there WILL be inconsistencies
<metbsd> 1. install debian stable 2. change repository to ubuntu 3. apt-get upgrade && dist-upgrade 4. get ubuntu
<rathel> Hi, how do you downgrade packages?
<unix4me> where are the wallpaper files kept?
<preaction> metbsd, that's because the netinstall disc puts nothing onto your hard drive that does not come from the internet.
<italianninja> can someone help me please
<preaction> unix4me, /usr/share <- somewhere in there, /usr/share/pixmaps i think
<preaction> !anyone | italianninja
<ubotu> italianninja: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<metbsd> so i can use debian netinst cd to install ubuntu?
<italianninja> im trying to mount an iso
<preaction> metbsd, i would not recommend it.
<unix4me> preaction, thanks
<Enselic> !iso | italianninja
<italianninja> !iso
<Frogzoo> erik_: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<neol> does anyone how to set a mbr boot flag using syslinux and fdisk :) ??
<metbsd> why not?
<ubotu> italianninja: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Enselic> italianninja: it
<Enselic> italianninja: it's easy, just google for "mount iso"
<preaction> metbsd, for the simple reason that it has not been tested and is not supported by either team.
<Frogzoo> neol: linux ignores the boot flag - so don't worry about it
<italianninja> i tried everything nothing seems to work
<Enselic> italianninja: what did you try and what did it say?
<italianninja> what does mountpoint mean
<Enselic> italianninja: what directory that your cd will be mounted into
<metbsd> you don't have any persuave evidence to say it wont' work
<neol> Frogzoo: i need to set boot flag in order to boot from usb drive ???
<kersinc> ubunto en espaol
<preaction> !es | kersinc
<ubotu> kersinc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neol> Frogzoo: if u know how to set please help me :)
<Frogzoo> neol: I'd say enable boot from usb in the bios
<preaction> metbsd, go ahead and try it, but do not expect support for your frankenstienian monster
<metbsd> you just say "no not recommended, not supported, not tested.
<Kevin4381> SlimeyPete -- Kate is awesome; thanks!
<metbsd> "haven't tried yet"
<preaction> metbsd, i gave you an exact reason: binary incompatibility
<metbsd> you are  too conservative, you should be more creative
<Kevin4381> how about a good usenet client; I'm used to xnews
<neol> Frogzoo: how do i do that in bios ??
<preaction> !offtopic | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<metbsd> where is the binary if there's nothing installed yet
<italianninja> says mount point desktop doesnt exist
<vox754> preaction, I'd call the ops.
<metbsd> all binary are from ubuntu repository
<Enselic> italianninja: for god's sake, don't mount it int Desktop :)
<italianninja> where the
<preaction> vox754, easier to just /ignore
<italianninja> lol
<preaction> italianninja, you make a new directory that will be the mount point. say /media/iso or something
<Enselic> italianninja: create a new dir to mount it in      mkdir ~/my-iso-dir
<PriceChild> metbsd, We are not going to help yuo "upgrading" from Debian to Ubuntu.
<neol> Frogzoo: u their ?? :(
<Yulquen> if I want only 1 big 400GB partition on the disk, 1 choose primary, right?
<emosamurai> Help! I need to open a rar file, and 7zip isn't working for no good reason!
<preaction> !rar | emosamurai
<ubotu> emosamurai: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<PriceChild> emosamurai, apt-get install unrar ?
<emosamurai> Thank you.
<preaction> Yulquen, are you installing? you'll still want swap space. but yes you choose primary
<kevinl-1> is there any new documentation on usplash for feisty?
<kevinl-1> i mean, the customization stuff
<z4chh> what command gets you list of processed running?
<stuart-> uh, i'm reading a guide.. what is the strg key?
<stuart-> like strg+alt+f1
<Yulquen> preaction: data disk only, system is installed on another disk.thanks.
<punzas> how to enable aspell to check spelling in real time in texmaker?
<preaction> z4chh, ps. use man ps to do fun things (like ps ax "a for all, x for processes without a terminal")
<italianninja> ok think its mounted now how do i run the mounted file?
<orbisvicis> i uninstalled/reinstalled mplayer, now i seem to have lost dvdnav support?
<erik_> Hello, I,ve just installed xubuntu on a toshiba portege 7020ct laptop via a network install. When it boots I end up in the text mode so I can't get the window manager to work seemingly. At a complete loss how to proceed. Thanks for reading!
<exavolt> quick question: what is the package for man pages for standard c functions (like malloc, strcpy, etc)
<exavolt> ?
<lxa> stuart: ctrl
<teer2> I found a comic book online today, promoting a Windows game actually.  I was wondering where in the world I could find a comic book reader for Linux when I downloaded it.  Low-and-Behold, Ubuntu comes pre-installed with Evince that let me double click the file and get to enjoying my download.  Thanks, Ubuntu!
<eddie> How can I see how much space I have left on a Disk via terminal?
<preaction> exavolt, apt-get build-essential may help you, but i don't know that ubuntu has those man pages
<rathel> How do you downgrade packages?
<preaction> eddie, df -H
<bmartin> eddie: the df program
<bulmer> erik_ once your boot up, can you type /etc/gdm start and get the x login prompt?
<eddie> thanks :D
<exavolt> preaction: I'll try
<dsl_prob> hello everyone! could anyone help out! im using feisty, and immediatly after updates! it asked me to reboot.. after rebooting i cant seem to go online no more! i try pon dsl-provider.. it says .... LOADED.. i do poff dsl-provider.. it says "/bin/kill none stopped"
<scorp123> hi all
<exavolt> preaction: I have it installed already
<italianninja> how do i run a mounted .iso
<vmuser> hi..i wonder if a kernel made for a distro could be compiled in another distro?
<PriceChild> !iso | italianninja
<ubotu> italianninja: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<OldPink> /whoisthegadgetdude
<italianninja> ubotu thats not what i asked
<jjlee> how do I start synaptic from the command line in the "show me the list of security updates" mode it runs in when you click the updates icon on the desktop?
<skollie> italianninja: you cannot run an iso. You have to burn it to a CD
<OldPink> thegadgetdude, did you get your resolution problem sorted?
<PriceChild> italianninja, you don't run an iso... that command tells you how to mount it so you can use what's in it.
<italianninja> well how do i use whats in it
<ror> hey
<italianninja> what file do i need to click on
<dyrne> italianninja: you mount it to a directory then navigate to that directory
<skollie> italianninja: ^^^^^
<PriceChild> italianninja, see ubotu's message
<ror> does anyone know where I can get an updated GnuCash for ubuntu? the one in apt is dated from february and is 2.0.5; there have been updates out for a while with 2.2.0 being the most recent
<italianninja> its a boot.iso im trying to run to do a network install of ubuntu
<PriceChild> ror, what's wrong with the one in the the repos?
<stuart-> if i'd like to stop GDM, i'd type invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<PriceChild> italianninja, well then burn it to cd and boot form it
<stuart-> what if i'd like to stop XFCE?
<ppsnowflaek> hi there
<stuart-> invoke-rc.d xfce4 stop?
<italianninja> my laptop doesnt have a cd drive
<scorp123> italianninja: there are plenty of README's about it .... I suggest you read those.
<italianninja> its broken
<PriceChild> stuart-, xfce uses gdm doesn't it?
<PriceChild> italianninja, well how do you expect to boot off of a cd?
<stuart-> PriceChild, oh? okay thought it was only for gnome
<ror> PriceChild, nothing wrong with it, but it's now 4 or 5 versions old; there's some new features and a new incompatible data format
<italianninja> fuck this
<nerdboy1025> anyone know ne thing about postgresql?
<italianninja> your all shit
<stuart-> PriceChild, any idea what the 'strg' key is though? i still don't get strg+alt+f1
<PriceChild> ror, new versinos won't be supported by ubuntu. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<nerdboy1025> lol
<ppsnowflaek> I have a Mac OS X 10.4 running on my computer right now, is there a way that i can seperate my harddrive to install ubuntu?
<scorp123> italianninja: dito ... ROFL
<PriceChild> ror, no point wanting a new version if you don't know what's in it and the current works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dsl_prob> hello everyone! could anyone help out! im using feisty, and immediatly after updates! it asked me to reboot.. after rebooting i cant seem to go online no more! i try pon dsl-provider.. it says .... LOADED.. i do poff dsl-provider.. it says "/bin/kill none stopped"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-86-96-199.dsl.pipex.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stuart-> PriceChild, nvm found the answer, thanks again.
<ror> what the..
<dyrne> dsl_prob: if it asked to reboot it prob updated the kernel if that is the issue then you can hit esc key at boot and choose one of the old kernels you might try that
<jrattner1> Question: How would I create a crong job that runs every night, that will automatically delete files in a directory older than two days?
<dsl_prob> dyrne i tried tht.. it connected
<erik_> Hello, I,ve just installed xubuntu on a toshiba portege 7020ct laptop via a network install. When it boots I end up in the text mode so I can't get the window manager to work seemingly. At a complete loss how to proceed. Thanks for reading!
<james296> I have a question, how can I change the default cursor on the logon screen?
<dyrne> dsl_prob: so it is the new kernel?
<guardian_> hi
<dsl_prob> dyrne the new kernel wouldnt connect!
<eddie> lol..
<Taco> can someone help me with a sound problem? er... annoyance?
<jhattu> Could someone give me some ideas? I am missing one OOo Calc function in Ubuntu normal mode. However, when I boot into recovery mode, the function works properly. Could I do something?
<guardian_> can someone remind me the command line to use to get the version of a package , the version that will be installed
<dyrne> dsl_prob: do you mind submitting a bug?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81-86-96-199.dsl.pipex.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tupa> erik_ does it give you an error message, or does it enters directly to the console?
<chairman>  is it possible to get all the buttons on a hauppauge remote working with the ir_common module (ubuntu feisty) and use it with mythtv or do I have to make a new kernel with a modified ir_common?
<ror> PriceChild, I know of new features, and more importantly, the old version cannot read data files created by the new version.
<dsl_prob> dyrne the thing is theres no connection AT ALL on ubuntu! am on xp now which obviously have no prob in connecting
<PriceChild> !info gnucash gutsy
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<james296> plz can someone help me with my issue?
<xbradx> I'm experiencing an issue with SSH. When I'm at work, my SSH is almost unusable it's so slow, keystrokes and everything are extremely laggy. When I'm on my PC at home, I have no problems SSHing to other PCs and I have no problem with connection speed. Anyone got any ideas?
<erik_> tupa yes i have some error messages, hang on i'll reboot and note down
<Syncro> How do i write an ISO file onto a CD with ubuntu?
<xbradx> it seems to be incoming SSH connections that are slow, not outgoing.
<jhattu> Syncro: try gnomebaker.
<Syncro> gnomebaker?
<Syncro> Alright
<Syncro> let me look
<Wips> I have an external hard drive with 120gb. But I'm not able to edit or add files in ubuntu. How do I get permission?
<ror> xbradx, where are the SSH servers?
<jhattu> Syncro: synaptic will find it
<Ghost> Croul
<eddie> Wips: Is it NTFS?
<skollie> xbradx: do you use the same machine at home and at work?
<Syncro> alright
<Wips> eddie: Dunno?
<xbradx> On my home PC. I'm SSHing from work to home
<Gambrinus_> Syncro: right click on the iso
<morgan> i have the same problem writing to a ntfs drive
<xbradx> skollie: No, I'm on Windows Vista at work and I use putty to SSH home
<Syncro> Ok
<ror> xbradx, well that's to do with your home internet connection
<morgan> (same drive, different partition) dual boot
<tupa> this is kinda like a poll, what desktop environment do you recommend for a 3.0 GHZ P4 with 192 RAM ??
<Gambrinus_> Syncro: Write to disc.
<eddie> Wips: Look for NTFS config I think its called
<Syncro> But its an ISO
<tupa> I use kde but it is kinda slow
<stuart_> aw man i think i finally nkow why the hell nvidia doesn't work
<Yulquen> when setting up an ext2 data disk (1 partition), how much overhead does the filesystem consume? is it more than NTFS?
<eddie> Wips: Might be formated as NTFS
<xbradx> ror: I have no problems with outgoing traffic speeds from home, though
<Syncro> You sure it will have all the data
<stuart_> i tried a manual install, and it said my geforce 2 was actually a legacy driver?
<scorp123> tupa: 192 MB RAM ?
<Syncro> Instead of the ISO image
<ror> if you're uploading at all from your home box you'll find SSHing into it very slow from outside
<jhattu> Could someone give me some ideas? I am missing one OOo Calc function(MROUND)  in Ubuntu normal mode. However, when I boot into recovery mode, the function works properly. Could I do something to get OOo function properly in normal mode too?
<skollie> xbradx: or maybe just a slower connection from work due to congestion?
<stuart_> man, even restricted manager chose nvidia-glx for me
<xbradx> skollie: nope, all other servers (much further away I might add) are just fine
<xbradx> skollie: and my buddy who uses the same ISP has no problems with his SSH to FreeBSD
<eddie> Has anyone tried Ubuntu Server?
<skollie> xbradx: then clearly the problem is with your server
<Gambrinus_> Syncro: yes, it will burn the ISO data to the disc...not just the ISO file itself
<kshahnjd> eddie: yes, join ubuntu-server
<xbradx> skollie: how do I troubleshoot something like this? is there an SSHD config somewhere?
<ror> xbradx, if you're SSHing to your home connection it's gonna be slow; you won't notice the slowness from your home box
<shoofle> oh kay
<shoofle> I need some help
<scorp123> eddie: yes. Why?
<ror> not so much slow as high latency
<xbradx> ror: the problem is though that my buddy is on the same ISP and doesn't experience the problem
<ror> if you're uploading *at all* you'll find your latency shoots through the roof
<Taco> can someone help me with a sound problem?
<skollie> xbradx: if it works, it's not likely to be a config problem.
<Enselic> !ask | Taco
<ubotu> Taco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xbradx> skollie: could it by my router?
<Syncro> Alright
<Syncro> thanks
<xbradx> skollie: I'm on this shittly little belkin wireless router
<ror> belkins are so shitty I have one at home it's a nightmare
<scorp123> ror: Agree .... Belkin kinda sucks.
<skollie> xbradx: wouldn't know, but have you tested other connections to your home machine and are they any faster?
<shoofle> I have an ubuntu 6.10 cd, and I booted up this computer I want to install it on.  GNOME came up and stuff, and I tried to run the "install" shortcut on the desktop.  It didn't run.  I've been waiting around for about half an hour, which I wouldn't put as *that* unreasonable for this computer.  Nothing is happening.  Any ideas why it isn't installing?  It would be nice to have someone privmsg me to help me out with this.
<skollie> taco: what is the problem?
<Taco> when i boot up ubuntu, it starts my mic which i find very annoying when i have both my headset and speakers going. is there anyway to disable mic unless i enable it in the volume control?
<Taco> ^^
<scorp123> ror: Now I have a Linksys WRT-54g with the inofficial "DD-WRT" firmware and quite happy now ...
<xbradx> skollie: no, I havn't been able to test other ones, but it bet it is the router after thinking about it now...
<eddie> I dont like linksys
<stuart_> I get this whenever i try to nvidia-glx-config enable
<eddie> Ive had too many break on me
<stuart_> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<stuart_> This script cannot proceed automatically.
<stuart_> what's wrong
<eddie> Don't know, but nvidia and ubuntu aint nice
<skollie> Taco: you mute it in the volume control settings and that should take care of your problem
<Taco> skollie: but i have to do this every time i boot up
<Taco> skollie: there's no way to save this?
<skollie> xbradx: cannot really tell from here
<jhattu> For some reason I am missing one OOo Calc function(MROUND)  in Ubuntu normal mode. However, when I boot into recovery mode, the function works properly. Could I do something to get OOo function properly in normal mode too? Am I likely to be missing some package?
<ror> wrt-54g is the one that bt home hubs use; I tested one at work, shoved that firmware on it to unlock the wireless power; it was ok enough I guess; easy to set up and had more firewall control than my belkin
<stuart_> shoofle, i've had times where gnome jsut kept quiet on me on some tasks. no idea why
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> need advice, i want to make different computers with the same programs and settings - could i compile 7.04 to my own bootable disc with pre-installed programs? or is there another option
<Meyvn> GNU Emacs 21.4.1 (i486-pc-linux-gnu, X toolkit, Xaw3d scroll bars) of 2007-01-16 on palmer, modified by Debian
<skollie> Taco: should not be necessary to do it every time. Your settings should be saved by default
<ror> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o, for same settings just use the same home drive
<erik_> first i get: bios age (1999) fails cutoff (2000) and then something about "force acpi"
<erik_>  then kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<erik_>  then lots of stuff, all [ok] 
<erik_>  at
<erik_>  *running local boot scripts [ok] 
<erik_>  it hangs indefinitely without a prompt, untill i press a key and then it asks for my login in text mode
<John`> how is it possible to see the name of your device in terminal beside "lspci"
<ror> and same /etc I think
<Catoptromancy> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o, make a shell
<Taco> skollie: do you know what file it is saved to?
<stuart_> uh.. how'd i know if i successfully installed nvidia?
<John`> I want to see the name so I can put it in acpi-support
<stuart_> i did ctrl+alt+backspace and there were no errors..
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> thx for googleing material :)
<John`> is there a way to fix sound after suspend?
<skollie> Taco: No idea, actually
<PriceChild> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o, you can "remaster" install cds
<John`> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Catoptromancy> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o, I made a "sudo aptitude install  +50 programs" so I could just run shell on any PC and have same programs
<ror> I'm not sure what you're getting at though; what do you want to achieve?
<John`> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guardian_> can someone remind me the command line to use to get the version of a package , the version that will be installed
<guardian_> apt-something ?
<John`> anyone know how to fix the sound problem after suspend?
<guardian_> dpkg-something?
<ror> 2 computers using the same programs and settings? get both to use the same home drive by having the home drive on a network drive
<erik_> Hello, I,ve just installed xubuntu on a toshiba portege 7020ct laptop via a network install. When it boots I end up in the text mode so I can't get the window manager to work seemingly. At a complete loss how to proceed. Thanks for reading!
<Enselic> Does anyone know of software that monitors CPU temperature?
<stuart_> what's the command to nvidia config again
<ror> guardian_, apt-get
* shoofle tries rebooting
<stuart_> to see nvidia settings
<John`> Enselic: in terminal, type "watch acpi -V"
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> good times:)
<ror> Enselic, there are a few but you may need a kernel plugin for them to work; gkrellm is ok but a bit ugly looking these days
<morgan> does anybody know how to give yourself permision to write to a ntfs partiton?
<neol> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on usb pen drive ??? :)
<ror> I think John`s solution is better
<eddie>  morgan: ntfs-config or something like that
<vox754> guardian_, read "man apt-get" and "man aptitude" you'll find the tricks in the man pages.
<morgan> i'll try that, thanks
<guardian_> k
<Theory> morgan: mount it with umask=0
<Theory> or with uid=your_uid
<John`> what happened to the sound after suspend?
<John`> how can I fix it?
<Enselic> John`: great, thanks
<John`> Enselic: np
<Gambrinus_> erik_: did you do a Command Line install?
<John`> anyone here know how to list details name of devices in terminal beside using "lspci?
<morgan> ntfs-config didn't work, and how can i unmount that partiton? It won't let me
<erik_> not exactly command line, but yeah, this blue box thing (not the regulat gui)
<Chousuke> hmm
<maciek> siema :)
<ror> menu based install
<erik_> I installed from a windows installation using grub for dos
<jjlee> how does one tell synaptic that one wishes it to install security updates?
<jjlee> the manual seems chock-full of manual package management stuff
<Gambrinus_> erik_: what happens when you type "startx"?
<jjlee> but I never do that
<maciek> czym ciagacie muzyke z p2p? nie chodzi mi o amule to to shit (przynajmniej dla mnie) ??!! :)
<ror> jjlee, repositories
<erik_> command not found
<Gambrinus_> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jjlee> I install things with aptitude install, and install updates when prompted to do so
<stuart_> how do i change resolutions in xfce
<jjlee> ror: strawberries
<morgan> no ideas?
<stuart_> nvm found it sry
<vox754> John`, "sudo lshw"
<erik_> it says i can get it with aptget install xinit, shall i go ahead and do that?
<ror> jjlee, try clicking options > repositories; then the third tab or something you can choose what updates it installs
<ror> and you can choose on other tabs where to get updates from
<ror> for example you can turn on backports
<stuart_> there's no 1024x768 in my settings oh no
<John`> thanks
<jjlee> I don't know where ubuntu wants me to install updates from
<maciek> czym ciagacie muzyke z p2p? nie chodzi mi o amule bo to shit (przynajmniej dla mnie) ??!! :)
<PriceChild> maciek, polish?
<jjlee> ror: I'm happy to trust the ubuntu people as to which packages it's sensible to update
<unimatrix9> hi there
<jjlee> ror: but it seems aptitude doesn't want to tell me
<maciek> PriceChild, a kuzwa pomylilem czaty :D
<maciek> bye
<unimatrix9> how could i monitor cpu use from bash?
<preaction> unimatrix9, top
<jjlee> ror: (I'm on kubuntu at home, so can't just click the orange icon that pops up on ubuntu proper)
<unimatrix9> is there an alternative to top?
<jjlee> s/aptitude/synaptic/
<EADG> unimatrix9: HTop
<PriceChild> unimatrix9, htop
<Gambrinus_> erik_: sounds like you have just a command line install.
<erik_> gambrinus, i installed xinit and did startx again
<neol> is their any default cd burning software in ubuntu 7.04.... i'm not finding any burning software in my version of ubuntu... help me plz ???
<unimatrix9> how does gdesklet show the cpu usage? can it be done with bash?
<erik_> result: x:cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such dir)
<jjlee> ror: so what am I supposed to do with a list of repositories?
<ror> ok jjlee open synaptic; click settings then repositories; then click updates; then under Automatic updates tick "check for updates" every X days; then "only notify about updates" or whatever
<iNcrease> mzz hello evry1 can anyone tell me the command to upload / download a file to/from ftp?
<PriceChild> neol, you can right click and burn iso files... but "apt-get install gnomebaker" for a burning application for other uses
<ppsnowflaek> Hi
<ror> ^^ that
<nickrud> wow, htop is very nice
<enry> helppppppppppp
<enry> helppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<enry> help with my ipod
<ppsnowflaek> A nooby question: If i have HFS+ File system ; is it not possible for me to install UBUNTU
<PriceChild> enry, please don't spam and ask the actual question
<enry> my computer is exploding
<EADG> iNcrease: send: put filename   download: get filename
<neol> PriceChild: thanks dude.... trying now :)
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, its a mac?
<fivetwentysix> Is there a virtual cd drive emulator?
<iNcrease> EADG, thx :)
<ppsnowflaek> yes im using macbook osx 10.4
<erik_> hm, if that is the case, how could i get an gui install over the internet? (cd-rom doesn't work)
<enry> help i cannot conect with my ipod
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, I don't have one... but i think you should search for the apple software "bootcamp"
<enry> gtkpod is in segmentation fault
<enry> what i heve to do??
<scorp123> PriceChild: oh man .... "htop" is *VERY* nice :-)  Thanks for that suggestion :-)
<ppsnowflaek> ok ty
<Gambrinus_> erik_: this will help.  start at "Preparing for Graphica; Environment" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<jjlee> ror: there is no updates button in the repositories dialog that I can see
<erik_> thanks
<ppsnowflaek> i was trying to see how i could start install from the harddisk, and it says that HFS + filetype
<ror> weird, it should be a tab
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, don't let it trick you into thinking its just for windows ;)
<kshahnjd> I see people using options 'zxsf' from the command line, what are they short for?
<ror> maybe because you're kubuntu; you can force an update with apt-get update from the commandline if you really want
<unimatrix9> htop is not default on the system right?
<ror> just cron job that
<ppsnowflaek> what would bootcamp do?
<enry> hey
<jrib> unimatrix9: right
<PriceChild> kshahnjd, depends what command its on
<enry> somobody can help me?
<ror> kshahnjd, if that's from a tar command
<kshahnjd> PriceChild: i've seen people use them to install
<jrib> !helpme | enry
<ubotu> enry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kshahnjd> yes
<kshahnjd> it was for a tar command
<enry> che palle
<unimatrix9> how could i filter top to show only cpu usage?
<ppsnowflaek>        ror: just cron job that
<ppsnowflaek> ppsnowflae: what would bootcamp do?
<ppsnowflaek>       enry: hey
<ppsnowflaek>       jrib: unimatrix9: right
<ppsnowflaek> PriceChild: kshahnjd, depends what command its on
<ppsnowflaek>       enry: somobody can help me?
<John`> is there a way to list modules?
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
<ppsnowflaek> *** Signoff: sn4cks (Connection timed out)
<ppsnowflaek>        ror: kshahnjd, if that's from a tar command
<ppsnowflaek>   kshahnjd: PriceChild: i've seen people use them to install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gambrinus_> erik_: that will not install a typical ubuntu installation.  yours will be a lightweight, stripped down version unless you install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage...i think
<ppsnowflaek> sorry didn't mean to spam shit
<unimatrix9> how could i filter top to show only cpu usage?
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, no problem but please watch the language too :)
<ppsnowflaek> can you type link again svp
<jrib> unimatrix9: press f
<enry> ppsnowflaek,  i cannot connect my ipod
<kshahnjd> Still,, what does it do?
<enry> i tried everithing
<ror> then tar --help will tell you what each of those optiosn does
<Vash--Says> Does anyone know how to make a VM app in Ubuntu load a partition?
<Vash--Says> I am dual booting but I want to load XP in Ubuntu
<PriceChild> unimatrix9, or even something like "top | grep Cpu"
<kshahnjd> kk thx
<Vash--Says> Please help
<Black_Monkey> hi, I have some 3D glasses, and I'm very bored - is it true that there are apps to make your screen 3D?
<jjlee> it depresses me a bit that I work all day developing software that runs on ubuntu, and use kubuntu exclusively at home, yet looking at adept updater, I haven't the foggiest how to say to it "fetch the security updates, please"
<jjlee> still
<PriceChild> Black_Monkey, #ubuntu-effects please
<unimatrix9> ok
<Black_Monkey> PriceChild: oh, I thought that was just for beryl/compiz stuff...
<christophe971> hi
<PriceChild> Black_Monkey, yes
<ror> tar is an archive utility; tar -x extracts from the tar(ball); -z means it was compressed also with gzip; -s preserves archive order; -f means "do it to the following file"
<christophe971> how can i reinstall the files in /dev/* if i lose them ? the system doesn't boot i have a live cd of ubuntu :/
<kshahnjd> oh cute, uncompress, extract, preserve order, and and use the archived file
<Black_Monkey> PriceChild: and beryl/compiz can do the 3D stuff with the 3D glasses?
<ppsnowflaek> PriceChild: bootcamp seems to be used for running windows on macs
<kshahnjd> ror: didn't see your thing when I wrote mine, so ditto :)
<PriceChild> christophe971, you didn't lose them... you rm -rf'd them didn't you :)
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How do I use ls to display files according to when they were last modified?
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, more generally, lets you install other os's
<ppsnowflaek> does that mean its usable to install ubuntu as well?
<christophe971> PriceChild: i cp -r files of / to another partition
<ppsnowflaek> ok, so it helps seperate my hd?
<christophe971> and the /dev/* weren't copyied
<PriceChild> christophe971, copy them back?
<PriceChild> ohh
<christophe971> doesn't work
<jrib> jrattner1: ls -t    see 'man ls'
<PriceChild> :s
<scorp123> christophe971: those files are dynamically created by the kernel .... usually.
<ppsnowflaek> are the two OSs going to share the space on a drive?
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, yes
<christophe971> scorp123: but it doesn't boot :(
<John`> is there a way to list modules name?
<Anlar> christophe971: only ~2 of them actually exist in fs
<scorp123> christophe971: what doesn't boot?
<christophe971> ubuntu
<christophe971> it says that
<erik_> xorg is being set up now, I understand after that i need to choose still a window manager... I'll see how it goes
<christophe971> the tty can't be started
<Gambrinus_> jrattner1: ls -alt might be more useful
<Anlar> yeah he needs null and the console
<jjlee> s/adept updater/synaptic/
<jrattner1> ok I got another brainbuster
<scorp123> christophe971: the system you copied the files from or the system you copied the files to?
<jrattner1> Question: How would I create a crong job that runs every night, that will automatically delete files in a directory older than two days?
* scorp123 is confused ...
<christophe971> to
<buntunub> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scorp123> christophe971: well obviously you didn't install a boot loader or anything?
<erik_> just did startx and got a really ugly screen with a small command line in the topleft corner :S
<Gambrinus_> erik_: you're on the right track.  it's how I installed ubuntu.  just installed only what I wanted.
<jrib> jrattner1: some invocation of find will be your command.  After you figure that out, add it to your crontab
<SlimeyPete> erik_: that's basic X11. You have no window manager or desktop environment loaded.
<christophe971> scorp123: i mean, the system boot actually, i pass the grub part and have the ubuntu logo with the progress abr
<Gambrinus_> erik_: i'm a slow typer....
<Anlar> christophe971: mknod console c 0 0 and mknod null c  2 2
<jjlee> jrattner: man crontab, then crontab -e, use find to locate the files to delete
<christophe971> but it struc at starting, and i doesn't have any terminal to type anything
<james296> what can I do to change the cursor theme back to the Human cursor theme instead of the ugly black classic cursor theme in the logon screen???
<Gambrinus_> erik_: that's what you get with no windows manager.
<Anlar> christophe971: creatin those two that I said should be afaik enough
<christophe971> Anlar: can i create them from the livecd ?
<scorp123> christophe971: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<Anlar> christophe971: yes. use the commands that I listed.
<christophe971> Anlar: thanks
<james296> PLEASE help me out someone...
<jjlee> jrattner1: see -execdir option to find
<christophe971> scorp123: thanks, i'm going to read that
<james296> its really frustrating me
<erik_> allright! so now i could get one like described on the page you sent me.. think i'll try fuxbox
<erik_> fluxbox i mean, hihi
<neverblue> what is?
<vox754> !please | james296
<ubotu> james296: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<eddie> Does anyone know where I can find that Big ubuntu Q&A?
<james296> anyone?
<neverblue> james296, read above
<ppsnowflaek> PriceChild hate to be annoying, do i get to access the files from each osx
<ppsnowflaek> os
<james296> yes I got it but Im kind of in a rush
<neverblue> james296, i havent seen a question from you yet
<eddie> Then do it another time
<jrib> eddie: it's linked in the topic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<neverblue> so you fussing isnt getting anything answered faster
<eddie> james296: is it that important you need to flood the channel
<PriceChild> ppsnowflaek, I don't think that windows can read hfs... hence why you get "mac formatted ipod" (hfs) or "windows formatted ipod" (fat32)
<Johto> yeah, dont ask if you can ask, just ask :P
<james296> <james296> what can I do to change the cursor theme back to the Human cursor theme instead of the ugly black classic cursor theme in the logon screen???
<eddie> jrib: thats not the one, it was another one
<Gambrinus_> erik_: i liked openbox for my slow laptop, but use Gnome/Beryl for desktop.
<neverblue> james296, hmm, maybe in themes?
<james296> doesnt help at all
<neverblue> im sure it doesnt
<james296> still stays the same
<neverblue> did you change it
<jrib> eddie: use the wiki, it's better.  I've seen ubuntuguide often suggest things that are not recommended
<james296> yes...
<neverblue> then it shouldnt stay the same
<eddie> jrib: cheers
<neverblue> unless you didnt change it
<John`> how do you find out module name for wireless network?
<neverblue> not sure what a 'cursor theme' is, so maybe your changing a different setting
<james296> I removed the cursors I downloaded from Synaptic because they wre causing the default cursor at logon screen to be some kind of black cursor dont know what its called, it didnt look like the classic cursor at all, and when I chose the Human theme at the desktop it applied I logged off and now its stuck as the classic cursor at logon screen...
<John`> I know in sound is cat /proc/asound/modules
<erik_> gambrinus I installed fluxbox and ran startfluxbox but got a long list of "failed to read" stuff and now it hangs. any advice?
<neverblue> so its a login screen issue
<james296> yes....
<neverblue> how do you download cursors?
<Gambrinus_> erik_: that's odd.  try "startx" this time instead.
<neverblue> did you change a theme?
<james296> well I originally downloaded them through Synaptic
<james296> gnome cursors
<james296> no
<erik_> will do, rebooting now
<james296> I didnt change a theme
<Gambrinus_> erik_: wait...it's been awhile since I've done this.  you need to either install GDM or tell X which WM to use via .xinitrc
<neverblue> you replied to my question 'yes' when asked if you changed a theme
<shoofle> well, now gnome is not displaying any icons at all - nor anything on the taskbars.
<neverblue> and now your saying you didnt?
<John`> how do you find out module name for wireless network?
<shoofle> this computer is very slow and it gave me an alert when gnome started that teh system daemon wouldn't run.
<james296> I never replied with a yes to that question...your talking about a theme, Im talking about a cursor...
<bmartin> jrattner1, i sent you a PM
<Wips> I have an USB external hard drive. ntfs (3.1) But I dont have access to it.. How do I get?
<erik_> ok, how do i do that?
<neverblue> james296, I see no 'gnome cursors' in synaptic
<neverblue> what package are you referring to?
<needinfo> Started upgrade to Fiesty (7.04) about five hours ago. Still have three and half hours left. I see no activity through the router. When I move the mouse about 40 seconds later, the cursor moves. Do I have a compuer problem? Can I reboot in the middle of upgrading?
<reclusivemonkey> hello, does anyone here have LIRC working on their feisty?
<james296> no, thats not the name of them, thats what they are called...gnome cursors, cursors for gnome, I will look them up and tell you what cursors I installed
<neverblue> james296, you should have offered that information a long time ago :)_
<curtis> ppl! could u help me out with something! can any1 suggest a graphical interface for pon/poff and packets sent/recieved for ppp connection!
<james296> lol
<james296> sorry
<bmartin> Wips, are you using GNOME or KDE or something else?
<neverblue> well, so much for 'being in a rush'
<fabiooo> hi everyone
<Gambrinus_> erik_: do you want the Gnome Display Manager or just a WM alone?
<james296> you should have understood what I meant
<Frawgie> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<james296> chameleon-cursor-theme
<neverblue> james296, im sorry, but I am not able to help you from this point forward
<neverblue> have a nice day :)
<james296> comixcursors
<lozzy> I am trying to set up wireless on a laptop with the Xubuntu livecd. I have no experience of this whatsoever. I have obtained a wireless 'BSSID' from my router's webmin, and possibly? a network password from underneath my router labelled 'wireless key'. This gives me no joy however. The wireless card is a BT Voyager 1020.
<erik_> What's the difference? anyay i'm already downloading gdm
<bmartin> lozzy, what brand of card?
<james296> neverblue, why are you unable to help me from this point forward?
<Gecko> Hey there. How do I tell ubuntu not to use ipv6? I can't unload the ipv6 module as it is in use...
<Dhraakellian> installer is sitting and spinning on the "Migrate Documents and Settings" page.  It was doing similar on the Partitioning page before I canceled and just blew away the ailing XP partition with cfdisk
<lozzy> BT Voyager 1020? It uses the Amtel wifi driver, I believe
<neverblue> <james296> you should have understood what I meant <-- this is a big 'no no'
<reclusivemonkey> hello, does anyone here have LIRC working on their feisty?
<Dhraakellian> Compaq Presario 2100 laptop
<bmartin> let me check...
<Wips> bmartin: Ubuntu, Gnome
<james296> doesn't necessarily mean your unable to help me from this point forward...
<asc> I need to configure my mouse (speed/acceleration) without use the GNOME mouse configuration tool (I don't use gnome-settings-daemon). Anybody know how this might be accomplished?
<james296> you can still help..
<jrib> !ipv6 > Gecko (see the private message from ubotu)
<Gambrinus_> erik_: some people think GDM is too bulky when you can just type startx to get your WM going.
<Dhraakellian> Since there's absolutely nothing available on the HD now to import/migrate, how do I get past this page?
<james296> ok what I meant was I figured you would have known what I meant, thats why I said that
<juano__> /jkoin #fceu
<Gecko> jrib: that's not what I want, I just want it to prefer ipv4 until I have fixed my ipv6...
<juano__> woops
<jrib> Gecko: that's the only way I know
<james296> uhhh...at this point I just feel like I wont have a choice but to re install Ubuntu AGAIN!!! and this time for a cursor...
<bmartin> Wips, if you have it plugged in and turned on, it should show up on your desktop
<stuart_> um, a less classy question
<Dhraakellian> on the other hand, once I figured out bcm43xx-fwcutter, getting wireless working on the laptop with the LiveCD has been super easy
<Wips> bmartin: It does
<tupa> erik_ did you have any luck?
<stuart_> what software do you guys use for your.. p2p needs?
<bmartin> and you can't read the contents?
<juano__> anyone uses GFCE Ultra ??
<Wips> bmartin: But I cant edit or add files.. That's what I ment..
<bmartin> it's mounted as read-only... Edgy or Feisty?
<Music_Shuffle> !frostwire | stuart_
<Wips> Fiesty
<erik_> aha, so u mean without gdm you'd always boot into console?
<bmartin> lozzy, see this page: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=1089&cat=160
<lozzy> merci.
<juano__> !fceu
<bmartin> you're welcome
<ubotu> stuart_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fceu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frack-Hesse> hello
<erik_> I,ve now just installed gdm
<bmartin> i think there's a way to get read-write support... let me check
<Music_Shuffle> !torrent | stuart_
<ubotu> stuart_: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<erik_> shall I startx?
<james296> is there anything I need to edit to change the logon cursor?\
<stuart_> i can't torrent anymore. freakin isp throttled the conenction somehow
<Wips> bmartin: Ok. Thank you
<Gambrinus_> erik_: yeah, but there are scripts to automatically do the startx thing for you, but it didn't work on my laptop due to a hardware specific bug
<stuart_> and limewire got hit too
<bmartin> Wips, try installing the ntfs-3g package
<stuart_> ares was doing fine, what clients go on that network?
<tupa> erik_ if you have gdm, sudo gdm in console
<Wips> bmartin: What's that?
<Frack-Hesse> why can only root write on my partition hda1? fs-tab line: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ext2 defaults,rw,exec,users 0 2
<Music_Shuffle> stuart_, No idea.  Google I guess?
<Dhraakellian> nm on the earlier question... it seems to have finally ungreyed the -->Forward button
<bmartin> i found it on the Ubuntu forums... i believe it allows RW access to NTFS partitions
<stuart_> ah yeah, silly me
<bmartin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426122&highlight=feisty+slow
<Gecko> jrib: ok, here's the solution for you next time someone asks: run ip -6 addr del <ipv6adr>/<prefix> dev eth0
<jrib> Frack-Hesse: fstab doesn't matter.  It's upto whatever permissions you have on the files
<stuart_> btw, i can't seem to delete my swap on hdb1, which i'm not using at all, what gives?
* Dhraakellian read that as IP-Vader
<stuart_> it won't let me just format the whole hdb1
<jrib> Gecko: thanks, good to know
<erik_> aha this is looking better... it seems to be loading up
<Frack-Hesse> jrib: but it's a partition :x
<Frack-Hesse> where do i have to change what?
<Wips> bmartin: k, Installed it
<jrib> Frack-Hesse: doesn't matter, it's ext2 so it has permissions just like any other file
<Frack-Hesse> kk
<Frack-Hesse> where do i edit them?
<Gecko> jrib: all it does is remove the ipv6 address from the interface, which can be necessary as you can't unload the ipv6 module as long asan interface has an ipv6 address
<jrib> !permissions > Frack-Hesse (see the private message from ubotu)
<Frack-Hesse> thx :*
<bmartin> Wips, it might have to do with how the partition's mounted, as well... can you write there now?
<Wips> lemme check
<Wips> nope
<erik_> uh, ok i just passed the gnome logon, and now i'm in what seems to be a rather disfunctional fluxbox
<jrib> Gecko: if you want to add it to the wiki page that I linked you earlier, that would be great too
<Wips> Says Root is owner.. How do I open it with Root?
<Frack-Hesse> jrib: i know what permissions are -.- do i have to chmod and/or chown the /dev/hda1 file?
<Wips> Nautilus?
<ExiledSoldier> I just reinstalled Ubuntu, I was trying to get grub to recognize windows and now it does, but I get an error 21: selected device does not exist.  can someone help?
<bmartin> sudo nautilus <folder name> from a terminal would work, but that's kinda ugly
<jrib> Frack-Hesse: it depends on what permissions you want
<Gambrinus_> erik_: what's wrong with it?
<Gecko> jrib: ok, will do
<bmartin> let me look up a little more on ntfs-3g
<erik_> an orange screen and a grey toolbar in the bottom without any buttons, but the time and the word "one".. uhm
<kidbuntu> how do i fix this Command line option --configure is not understood
<kidbuntu> kidbuntu@kidbuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get dpgk --configure -a
<Frack-Hesse> jrib: i want EVERYONE to have read/write acces to this partition
<jrib> Frack-Hesse: you don't chmod/chown /dev/hda1 btw.  You chmod/chown the mounted partition
<Wips> bmartin: ugly? Well.. Maybe there's something special I mean, since it's Usb and all. Considering the ntfs-3g
<kidbuntu> how do i fix this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<jrib> Frack-Hesse: chmod 777 /path/to/mounted/partition  then
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, erm... run what it suggests?
<Gambrinus_> erik_: the fluxbox menu opens up when you right-click on the deskto
<Frack-Hesse> thx jrib
<Frack-Hesse> i'll try it
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: tried typing --configure -a nothing happened
<jrib> kidbuntu: like this:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erik_> not with the laptop mousepad
<erik_> trying a different moouse...
<bmartin> Wips, I'm not on Ubuntu now and I don't have access to an NTFS partition... I'm on a Gentoo machine... there's probably some configuration that needs to be done
<bmartin> try ejecting the drive (using the desktop) and unplugging/replugging it
<bmartin> it has to do with the way the drive is mounted... it's mounted as type ntfs now, it needs to be ntfs-3g
<bmartin> sorry if that's Greek to you
<ExiledSoldier> I just reinstalled Ubuntu to try to get grub to recognize Windows and it does now but I get an error 21: selected drive does not exist.  can someone help?
<Wips> bmartin: heh, it's not.. Only question is how do I mount it as ntfs-3g
<shoofle> I have an ubuntu 6.10 cd.  I put it in the drive and chose "start and install" (or whatever the choice is).  It loaded up GNOME, and said "The GNOME settings daemon could not be started" with some other stuff that I can't quite remember.  Now it shows a blank desktop (no icons or background) with two blank gray toolbars.  What do I do from this point?
<bmartin> Wips, you could edit /etc/fstab
<wezmurphy> wezmurphy> HI Guys - anyone any advice for me on how to enable wep in ubuntu on a wlan-ng usb adaptor?
<wezmurphy> <wezmurphy> Can't seem to get a windows laptop to pick up the connection to a linux machine.
<wezmurphy> <wezmurphy> It works unencrypted though.
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: it says command not found
<erik_> rebooting...
<_imran_> does anybody know if there is a docker for linux that looks like the one on osX86?
<wezmurphy> pm me for my wlancfg- file if you can help.
<Frack-Hesse> it worked :D @ jrib: thx :* \o/
<needinfo> Can I reboot in the middle of an upgrade that has taken over five hours with over three and a half hours left?
<Glave> if I've got a drive thats going bad, how could I test to see which one it could possibly be?
<wezmurphy> @ glave
<Music_Shuffle> Glave, badblocks maybe?
<wezmurphy> tail /var/log/messages -f
<MarcN> needinfo: sure.  Just pickup with:   sudo apt-get upgrade        I
<wezmurphy> look out for DriveSeekComplete errs.
<needinfo> Thanks!
<Alhbshi> hi every1, I don't know where my System > Preferences > Desktop Effects ... is. It's not there in the menu, Does any one know how to bring it back? THANK YOU.
<Gambrinus_> erik_: you originally wanted xubuntu?  you can install xubuntu-desktop and it should give you everything you need without having to do this manually/the bare bones way...but it will just install a bunch of stuff if you want it or not.
<Glave> wezmurphy: My drives keep switching assignments, so its pretty hard to pinpoint which is which http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505416
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: it says command not found
<Wips> It won't let me eject it bmartin.. Says there's data that needs to be written to it before it may be ejected. About this fstab thing.. it works the same way with external drives?
<novavision> anyone know where I can get a better server guy? :)
<Glave> Music_Shuffle: badblocks?
<themacinjosh> ok everyone i have an ATI graphics card and i'm trying to get beryl to work.  any ideas of what i should do , someone just suggested i try compiz + xgl??
<Tawanda> guys besides gstreamer what other codecs are there?
<erik_> ok! The problem was the mouse, it's working now!
<shoofle> I have an ubuntu 6.10 cd.  I put it in the drive and chose "start and install" (or whatever the choice is).  It loaded up GNOME, and said "The GNOME settings daemon could not be started" with some other stuff that I can't quite remember.  Now it shows a blank desktop (no icons or background) with two blank gray toolbars.  What do I do from this point?  Privmsg me if you can help me install ubuntu.  Thanks.
<erik_> thanks
<Frawgie> Alhbshi you can always reinstall it with:  sudo apt-get install dekstop-effects
<wezmurphy> @glave Can you change the hardware configuration?
<Tomasso> hello guys, I have vmware running w2003 server with ubuntu inside
<Dhraakellian> and now the installer has been spinning (and the GUI not updating when other windows or tooltips obscure it briefly) ever since I pressed the Next button from step 5
<wezmurphy> @It may be quicker to have one drive in at a time then.
<Music_Shuffle> Glave, yeah, you might need to sudo apt-get it, or its already there, but man badblocks should give you a bit to read about it :D
<Glave> wezmurphy: yea, I can power down and unplug/replug as fit
<Tomasso> i want to forward all service request made to ubuntu to the w2003 server
<Tawanda> guys besides gstreamer what other codecs are there?
<kidbuntu> how do i fix this  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jrib> kidbuntu: like this:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wezmurphy> @glave - Run on one disk for a bit - and see if the performance drops or you experience issues.
* Dhraakellian forces the installer to quit
<erik_> well, this was very educational and i might like to try some other window managers. How would i normally go about that?
<Dhraakellian> Tawanda: other libraries and such that some programs use?
<Dhraakellian> xine-lib and helix are two
<kidbuntu> where when i do sudo dpkg --configure -a     it says command not found
<jrib> erik_: just install the package for them and select the window manager when you login (click options in the corner of the login screen)
<novavision> anyone interested in setting up an ubuntu server for me with root access and LAMPP?
<jrib> kidbuntu: pastebin what you type and the entire output
<Tawanda> thanks guys
<Dhraakellian> I think VLC has its own library, but I don't know what else uses it
<novavision> I've got a VPS with Ubuntu on it
<Alhbshi> hi every1, I don't know where my System > Preferences > Desktop Effects ... is. It's not there in the menu, Does any one know how to bring it back? THANK YOU.
<Dhraakellian> xine and gst are probably the most common, I think
<novavision> just need some help getting it to run right
<kidbuntu> jrib: oh shoot. dpkg is different from dpgk. i suck on typing
<Dhraakellian> there are also mplayer-based video players
<dormedas> Hello people, i need like huge help! While installing my ubuntu from the live CD, the system shuts itself off for a reason i cant explain!
<Tawanda> y'er all super
<Frawgie> Alhbshi you can always reinstall it with:  sudo apt-get install dekstop-effects
<wezmurphy> @dormedas
<wezmurphy> Try removing all your unnecessary hardware devices
<Dewni> Anyone has experience with 64bit gutsy?
<Dhraakellian> but it's not a library, so I don't think anything other than just video players based it actually use it
<wezmurphy> Turning off  advance power options in the bios
<iNcrease> is there any command like eg: (checkinstall, check, control,...) that check the completeness of some installed files or packages?
<ubuntu__> hey
<wezmurphy> @increase dpkg would be the command
<stuart_> has anyone else managed to get nvidia working on fiesty
<dormedas> wezmurphy: I dont think i can access the BIOS, what key is it?
<erik_> ok, cool. You were saying you don't really need gdm before and I do find it might slo down a bit this very old laptop. so the alternative was something with xintrc?
<Frawgie> stuart_ depends on the card actually, so yes and no :P
<Music_Shuffle> stuart_, in what sense?  Install the driver and run Beryl, etc?  If so,  Ihave, yeah.
<_imran_>  does anybody know if there is a docker for linux that looks like the one mac has?
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas Before the memory test on a reboot - mash your hand on the keyboard until it beeps - it should tell you which key
<themacinjosh> i have feisty, i want to get beryl or something to work on the computer i have it on right now and it doesn't seem to want to work too well with the ATI graphics card
<stuart_> man, i can never get my geforce2 to run at this rate
<iNcrease> wezmurphy, ok ill try
<Gambrinus_> erik_: there are some good posts at the forums: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+openbox+.xinitrc
<Dhraakellian> stuart_: all I know is that my geforce2 MX 400 does fairly well with the regular drivers
<dormedas> stuart_ whats the problem?
<Frawgie> stuart_ which driver ya runnin?
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas - that is called "the hand of god" basically causes a keyboard buffer overflow.
<Dhraakellian> stuart_: don't use nvidia-legacy
<Gambrinus_> erik_: those are relate dto openbox, but you'll get the idea
<stuart_> Dhraakellian, i've tried just nvidia-glx. doesn't work
<stuart_> it says at startup, kernel doesn't match my nvidia version
<dormedas> wezmurphy: ill try it :P
<stuart_> 1.9xx vs. 1.7xx
<Dhraakellian> stuart_: have you switched tah... no idea
<Gambrinus_> erik_: and the help/wikiw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<Alhbshi> what commands can I use instead of Windows netstat -n ???
<stuart_> how would i know if i have nvidia running btw
<Dhraakellian> stuart_: glxinfo | grep direct
<Dhraakellian> iirc
<pete83> Alhbshi: netstat is in ubuntu as well
<dormedas> wezmurphy: no luck :( i just smashed like every key possible at once
<yaromaster> themacinjosh this is the link to the tutorial that should help you    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643&highlight=x200m
<dormedas> wezmurphy: i get to GRUB: (i was trying to install it) and then it freezes
<wezmurphy> @dormedas - hold your hand on the keyboard while the machine reboots.
<themacinjosh> thanks yaromaster, i'll have to try that all later cuz i'm leavin but thanks!!!  i need al the help i can get :-/
<stuart_> Dhraakellian, i'm getting a bunch of Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas - it should say "Push F2 to enter setup" or something.
<dormedas> wezmurphy: righto here we go again
<erik_> great i'll certainly look into it. Thanks a lot for your help!! I was quite hopeless not an hour ago and now i'm happy :D
<yaromaster> not a problem
<mikerose357> are the recent development releases of ubuntu stable enough for reasonable use?
<tupa> 1
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas - usually it is the DEL or F8 key to get into the bios.
<yaromaster> it is the best tutorial out there
<yaromaster> it will work
<Gambrinus_> erik_: good luck with it.
<jrib> mikerose357: not on a production system, no
<erik_> I'll be visiting this channel again for sure, thanks to all
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas - http://www.cyberwalker.com/article/28
<mikerose357> on a desktop pc intended for a not so knowledgable user to check email and browse the web
<stuart_> mikerose357, then definetely yes
<jrib> mikerose357: no
<mikerose357> thank you
<mikerose357> jrib, why not?
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<jrib> mikerose357: basically you only want to use gutsy if you want to have things break and report bugs/help fix things
<Dhraakellian> grargh
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i update a file with an other? it's sg like diff.. but i don't know how can i do this
<Dhraakellian> why is this taking so fscking long on the Migrate Documents and Settings page?
<Dhraakellian> and is there any way to skip it?
<MetaBookfoziS> in the rt61 latest hourly tarball -> wpa supplicant section says this.
<wezmurphy> Is Ubuntu 7 much different from 6 in terms of Wireless and networking ability?
<alecw1> Is anyone else having trouble setting up a Dell Latitude D630? I'm trying to get my wireless up and running...
<pete83> Dhraakellian: you have too many documents and settins
<dormedas> wezmurphy: i basically get an emachines logo once i start and i am mashing every key possible. although if i press any F key it beeps per press
<Dhraakellian> pete83: frack no.  I have *none*
<wezmurphy> alecwl - I'm using an Netgear MA111 USB v1 stick  and have it working.
<pete83> wezmurphy: holy crap yes me WPA network and intel card now work right out of the box!!!
<Dhraakellian> pete83: I blew away the ailing XP partition with cfdisk before starting the  installer
<wezmurphy> alecwl - I used the wlan-gn package.
<alecw1> I'm trying to get my integrated wireless up and running, check ths out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505698
<mikerose357> thanks for the feedback
<alecw1> can you guide me through it?
<MetaBookfoziS> has anybody a good wpa2psk enabled howto for ralink rt61?
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas - http://www.cyberwalker.com/article/28
<smutlron> is it possible to mount an NTFS disk from an ubuntu live cd?
<pete83> Dhraakellian: you are using the livecd now?
<momo> !nick The-KMT
<ferret_0567> Why does Evince display PDF's with mashed-together fonts?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick the-kmt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dormedas> wezmurphy: brb i guess
<Dhraakellian> pete83: yes
<momo> hello every body
<Dhraakellian> the 40GB HD is totally unpartitioned
<pete83> Dhraakellian: is it a very fast computer?
<jrib> mikerose357: if you're interested in checking out the current progress, I'd recommend a live cd or install it in a virtual machine
<Dhraakellian> Compaq Presario 2100
<Dhraakellian> ca. 2003, I think
<wezmurphy> @pete Ok - I'll go for the dist upgrade - wish me luck.
<dormedas> wezmurphy: AHA im in the BIOS
<momo> is there an emulator to play mame or CPS games for ubuntu ??
<iNcrease> anyone know the command to send / receive mails true console?
<MetaBookfoziS> !wpa2psk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa2psk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pete83> wezmurphy: good luck!
<MetaBookfoziS> has anybody a good wpa2psk enabled howto for ralink rt61?
<ferret_0567> !evince
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evince - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dhraakellian> AMD Athlon XP mobile.  unsure of clock speed, 512MB RAM
<jrib> iNcrease: I like mutt
<alecw1> Once again, can someone help guide me through my Dell Latitude wireless problem? I posted my info @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505698.
<james296> I really would like to set the gnome logon screen cursor to the default Human cursor, how can I do that?
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas - look for power management or something - turn it all off.
<iNcrease> jrib, ill ltake  a look :)
<ferret_0567> Why must I use ugly xpdf or Adobe Reader to display PDF's properly?
<dormedas> wezmurphy: ok
<pete83> Dhraakellian: and it got stuck at the migrating phase?
<wezmurphy> @dormeadas - I assume you have already removed as much - redundant hardware as possible.
<Dhraakellian> the HD had some corrupt spots that made XP not boot (which is why my sis-in-law let me have the box)
<Dhraakellian> pete83: yeah
<MetaBookfoziS> ferret_0567 > kpdf.
<ferret_0567> MetaBookfoziS: I'll try that...
<pete83> Dhraakellian: I thought there was a checkbox on, or maybe before, the migrating page that said "do not bother migrating settings"
<dormedas> well then
<Dhraakellian> My dad and I think that the errors were just filesystem-related and not actual hardware problems, but we're not entirely sure
<dormedas> thanks wezmurphy for everything
<MetaBookfoziS> has anybody a good wpa2psk enabled howto for ralink rt61?
<Dhraakellian> pete83: "If you don not wish to import any accounts, select nothing and go to the next page."
<Till__> good night
<Dhraakellian> still have the busy cursor and greyed-out Back/Forward buttons
<alecw1> Once again, can someone help guide me through my Dell Latitude D630 wireless problem? I posted my info @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505698.
<Frawgie> Dhraakellian you can download an ISO of the ulitmate boot CD and run a harddrive scan from there.  It'll let you know if anything is physically wrong
<Dhraakellian> this is after restarting the process.  earlier, it did get the buttons undisabled eventually, but clicking on Forward left it frozen
<Dhraakellian> Frawgie: hmm
<yaromaster> alecwl: go here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/71279-problem-intel-intel-r-pro-wireless-3945abg.html it should help
<MetaBookfoziS> has anybody a good wpa2psk enabled howto for ralink rt61?
<Frawgie> Dhraakellian I use it almost daily :P Fairly accurate
<stuart_> why is my ~/.wine directory missing?
* Dhraakellian has run many a chkdsk from an XP Pro OEM CD in an attempt to reclaim files for his sis-in-law
<stuart_> i just installed NWN a few minutes ago
<pete83> Dhraakellian: did you ceck the cd for errors?
<Dhraakellian> pete83: hmm... not recently
<alecw1> haromaster, I'm not running Fedora or Redhat! XD I'm pretty new to Ubuntu....
<Dhraakellian> pete83: I've been running off the liveCD for the past few days on that laptop
<Dhraakellian> but I suppose checking for errors wouldn't hurt
<MrObvious> There.
<Frawgie> Dhraakellian hehe, I dont care what M$ says about their chkdsk, it sucks :)   try that boot CD, run the part called Salvation HDD.
<Dhraakellian> "There were no users or operating systems suitable for importing from"
<Dhraakellian> finally
<Frawgie> try for version UBCD 4.1 if possible
<pete83> Dhraakellian: hey, so is it working now?
<spy80us> any one know how to get the a zen vision m working
<Dhraakellian> pete83: no, I'm just back where I was before I got fed up and restarted the process last time
<ubunt1> hi all. could anybody help me with gpsd?
<Dhraakellian> maybe I'll just leave it going for a while and come back to it later this evening
<jsestri2> I just upgraded to feisty, and the boot is hanging somewhere near the end. It would appear lots of my drivers are f'd. Where should I start?
<pete83> if the gui live cd installer isn't working for you, and you have the bandwidth, you could try downloading the "alternate install CD"
<Dhraakellian> hrm...
<yaromaster> alecwl sorry for that link this one is a standard and if you do everything what is says there you should be fine http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=567295
<alecw1> Anybody here got the Latitude D630's wireless card working?
<Dhraakellian> or I could try the Kubuntu (beta 5) or Xubuntu CD's we have
<alecw1> thnx yaromaster
<Dhraakellian> but I'm wanting to use this as an opportunity to see if Gnome is still as bad as I remember it being
<Dhraakellian> so I might end up doing that
<yaromaster> not a problem
<yeniklasor> With which text editor can I edit SQL files? My sql file is over 100 MB and my editors ins't responding.
<pete83> Dhraakellian: the alternate install cd is in text mode, and very fast therefore, but it's still pretty user friendly, if I recall ok
<yaromaster> just let me know if it helps
<yaromaster> or if you have more questions
<Dhraakellian> pete83: yeah, basically just an ncurses alternative to the Qt or GTK installers
<alecw1> ok, thanks.
<switchcat> Q: How can I enable the use of the mouse in console of a 7.04 install?
<pete83> Dhraakellian: exactly
<hedbruno> ubuntubrasil-orkut
<Alhbshi> When I enable my desktop effects, I receive the message: Desktop effects could not be enabled. Although I have enbaled it once before and it worked properly. I have reinsalled it, and now it's not working, WHAT TO DO?
<MrObvious> switchcat: You don't. Try startx if you're stuck in a console.
<pete83> switchcat: did you get the gdm package?
<pete83> switchcat: oops.
<OhMyAudi> Hi all.  Where can I go to find an avi to dvd-video converter?  For free preferably?
<MrObvious> Alhbshi: Are your video drivers set up correctly?
<alecw1> yaromaster, What does " First, uninstall all other traces of the ipw3945 driver. Make sure non-free is enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list" mean? How do I uninstall all traces of that driver?
<Alhbshi> yes they are
<MrObvious> Dunno.
<pete83> switchcat: sorry, my mistake. The package for the console-mode mouse is gpm
<Alhbshi> and the effects worked, but I disabled it when I was tring to install fusion.
<pete83> switchcat: gpm, ,not gdm
<MrObvious> Alhbshi: You might double check that if you got a NVidia, it says nvidia for the driver, or whatever it is for ATI.
<Gambrinus_> OhMyAudi: ffmpeg would do it, but it's command line
<Frawgie> Alhbshi did you uninstall the whole fusion package first?  Otherwise they like to argue
<OhMyAudi> Gambrinus: Once it's converted, just burn it?  I'm new to this
<moroki_att> Has anyone heard of any problems with the DELL puter pre installed with Feisty?
<Alhbshi> how can I uninstall fusion package and Nvidia too?
<Alhbshi> I have them both installed
<switchcat> pete83 - hmm I seem to have a libgpm, and a bunch of stuff called gnome power manager, and libgpmg.. but I dunno.. something tells me they're not the gpm you're referring to.
<Gambrinus_> OhMyAudi: i don't know since I only use ffmpeg to convert video for web, but I'm sure it can make vob files.
<MrObvious> Alhbshi: Use aptitude and find it.
<Alhbshi> what's aptitude?
<MrObvious> Alhbshi: I'm not in Linux now so I can't tell you which commands to exactly use. I usually use apt-get remove package.a
<MrObvious> Alhbshi: I'm not in Linux now so I can't tell you which commands to exactly use. I usually use apt-get remove package.
<TheNo1Yeti> !pastebin | TheNo1Yeti
<pete83> switchcat: well, try: sudo apt-get install gpm
<MrObvious> Or is it Synaptic?
<OhMyAudi> Gambrinus: Is there a channel that supports my inquiries more specifically?
<surviver> jrib, hey for the mutt thingy , what command to i need to set up the mailbox (look mutt -y)
<switchcat> okay second question: it seems like EVERYTHING I'm installing today "cannot be authenticated"... is my system not connecting with something it should be.. or.. what?
<Gambrinus_> OhMyAudi: #ffmpeg, but they never answer.  how about this: http://atomized.org/2005/03/converting-divxxvid-avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg/
<switchcat> pete83 - danke.
<jrib> surviver: not sure, I only use it for local mail
<BlackDesign> Does anyone know if Banshee has a Queue?
<SlimeyPete> switchcat: that means your system doesn't recognise the gpg key for the packages. I wouldn't worry about it - it's fairly incidental.
<surviver> jrib, ok ill take a look on the net
<BlackDesign> to queue some songs
<SlimeyPete> you could google for the keys and add them with apt-key
<Kevin4381> when I right click a file in nautilus, and select 'open with' -- I have ONE entry in there five times...
<moroki_att> fedx just delivered the dell with ubuntu... ill be back, Im SURE :)
<Kevin4381> where is the open with list stored? I would like to edit it.
<spy80us> any one know how to get the a zen vision m working
<bnall> what are the minimum requirements for ubuntu 6.06
<switchcat> slimeypete - it just seems odd that it can't do that for everything I've grabbed today.  I did an update and a bunch of other packages..
<Gambrinus_> OhMyAudi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring a little useful
<OhMyAudi> thank you so much!
<SlimeyPete> switchcat: yeah, a bit strange but nothing to worry about
<pete83> switchcat: sometimes you can fix it by typing: sudo apt-get update
<yaromaster> alecwl did you get it
<alecw1> yaromaster, What does " First, uninstall all other traces of the ipw3945 driver. Make sure non-free is enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list" mean? How do I uninstall all traces of that driver?
<jsestri2> Is there a way to read the bootlog? My install is running through it so fast, I can't read it before the fails run off the screen
<Alhbshi> Does any one knows how to uninstall Fusion and Nvidia from my Ubuntu 7.04?
<Amon_Re> Alhbshi: synaptic?
<Alhbshi> what's synaptic?
<SlimeyPete> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<BlackDesign> Doen anyone know if there is a queue option in Banshee?
<tuxcrafter> how can I clean up unused swap and memory in linux
<alecw1> yaromaster?
<momo> !nick The-KMT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick the-kmt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastr2> how do I install package files on ubuntu?
<wastr2> i'm getting a dpkg error saying its not the proper debian format
<sebas_> wastr2: sudo apt-get install <package>
<wastr2> sebas_: I mean actual files
<wastr2> like *.debs
<Frawgie> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<yaromaster> alecwl go to synaptic package manager and click search, then type  ipw3945 and see if you come up with something
<spy80us> wastr2: dpkg -i shud do it right
<wastr2> ok
<alecw1> yaromaster, nothing. :(
<wastr2> maybe the file is corrupted
<TheCreationist> Is there a utility for Ubuntu that will clean my system (for example, dependencies/packages that are no longer needed, obsolete configuration files, etc)?
<SlimeyPete> TheCreationist: apt-get autoremove
<TheCreationist> SlimeyPete: No, I understand autoremove and --purge, but I was looking for something a little broader in scope.
<Frawgie> anyone know why my window borders disappear when i turn on beryl?
<sebas_> Frawgie: that's a common problem, try window-border --replace something like that
<sebas_> or ask on #ubuntu-effects
<lakcaj> TheCreationist, deborphan
<yaromaster> alecwl this is a ubuntu forum dealing with you card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085&page=2
<TheCreationist> Frawgie: After running beryl, try running emerald --replace
<tuxcrafter> how can I clean up unused swap and memory in linux
<budmang714> can anyone tell me why my wifi reconnects over and over
<yaromaster> i dont have this card, but i am trying to help to the best of my ability
<TheCreationist> Frawgie: Or install Compiz Fusion instead ;)
<sebas_> tuxcrafter: why do you want to do that?
<Frawgie> fusion crashes my X
<JK_Rowling> lololol
<JK_Rowling> Burbage dies on pg. 12
<JK_Rowling> * Hedwig dies on pg. 56
<JK_Rowling> * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78
<JK_Rowling> * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159
<JK_Rowling> * Wormtail dies on pg. 471
<JK_Rowling> * Dobby dies on pg. 476
<Jordan_U_> !ops
<wastr2> hehe
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<wastr2> awesome
<wastr2> thats the raddest thing I've ever seen
<lakcaj> TheCreationist, deborphan | xargs apt-get -y remove --purge
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-127-148-146.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> grr
<felipe_> ola
<Amaranth> Don't worry folks, none of that is true. ;)
<PriceChild> !br | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Amaranth> No spoilers here
<felipe_> #ubunto-br
<PriceChild> felipe_, /join #ubuntu-br
<felipe_> ola
<alecw1> yaromaster, thanks.
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<sebas_> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<yaromaster> alecwl: does that look like its gonna help
<yaromaster> does anyone know id the new version of beryl is stable on ubuntu 7.0.4
<crysalys> what is the best program to rip dvd's in Feistywith?
<PriceChild> yaromaster, no, it is alpha software
<floriaki1> crysalis, i really like deeveedee, but many people prefer AcidRip...
<yaromaster> but aren't there two versions
<crysalys> floriake1: are those available through synaptic?
<floriaki1> yes, both are
<yaromaster> something like 2.0.0 and 2.0.1
<yaromaster> ok
<yaromaster> which one is better
<crysalys> floriaki1:  Ok cool thanks alot
<C-{pR0F> emergency ,, weewee weewee , what's this "Qt: Locales not supported on X server" ,, i'm using gnome on ubuntu 6.06
<budmang714> can anyone tell me why my wifi reconnects over and over randomly?
<yaromaster> it has to be your driver, it is unstable (buggy)
<shoofle> budmang714: corrupted mac on input?
<shoofle> oh wait
<shoofle> nevermind
<sean> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tuxcrafter> sebas_: if my pc is having a hard time and it needs to swap, and later cpu load goes back to 0 % and swap is not needed anymore. There is still a remaining swap size like 400 mb or whatever. I want to clean this swapfile so that is goes back to 0 mb
<moomin1> Hi, sorry if this is a very noob question.. but I cant seem to get help on any forum !  how can i install heartbeat ? I have Ubuntu 7.04 Server
<budmang714> shoofle, works fine with any other os just in ubuntu it reconnects and drops me etc.. sucks with tmy vpn i lose it everytime.
<shoofle> budmang714: I was thinking of something else
<sebas_> tuxcrafter: as far as I know, swap is written and deleted dynamically. However, that's beyond me
<akos> what package is python-config in?
<C-{pR0F>  sebas_: what's this "Qt: Locales not supported on X server" ,, i'm using gnome on ubuntu 6.06
<tuxcrafter> sebas_: any idea where i can find more info
<TheDarkRezo> lol whats witht he harry potter dying list?
<dyrne> moomin1: open your package manager and search for heartbeat it is in there. or sudo apt-get install heartbeat
<akos> what package is python-config in?
<dyrne> moomin1: im assuming youre on fiesty
<moomin1> yes i believe so... I tried sudo apt-get install heartbeat and it cant find it
<sebas_> tuxcrafter: that doesn't seem to be normal, maybe google it or report it on #linux
<dyrne> !universe | moomin1 might help
<crysalys> can acid rip do anything other than mpg or avi?
<ubotu> moomin1 might help: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<crysalys> i would like to make an exact dvd copy
<moomin1> ok ill have a look on those sites.. sorry again for being noob but dont know what is ment by !universe and !EasySource
<Alhbshi> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Alhbshi> !EasySource
<dyrne> moomin1: they are basically urls for other repos that need to be enabled. they arent by default for licencing reasons
<tuxcrafter> sebas_: ok i will try #linux when the channel does gives me overflows any more, thanks for your time
<sebas_> C-{pROF, no idea.. google the exact error output?
<MeMMM> Hi all, i have a wpa2psk related problem with an rt61 wifi card. The iwconfig always says  "Encryption key:off" When i add the correct aprameters to it. How can i solve this?
<moomin1> thanks for the info :)
<dzer0> hello
<zakg> hello
<sebas_> hi
<Akifemre[afk] > heya
<dzer0> well isn't everyone just happy to see me :P
<UberChatSkillZ> I'm having a weird problem with audio, it works fine with the startup and login, but when I start to play music it will play like a second, then go out, and while I'm doing something it will come back for a second, any ideas to problem?
<sebas_> isn't #ubuntu less active than usual?
<technicks> hello
<dyrne> sebas_: star trek convention
<dyrne> ;p
<sebas_> :P
<TheDarkRezo> haha
<technicks> hello
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dzer0> when I try to boot ubuntu, grub gives me an error (I think 17) that it can't mount the volume that ubuntu is on
<kazukisan> im using Ubuntu Gusty tribe 3, with the ati driver how do i get direct rendering working?
<PriceChild> kazukisan, gutsy is not finished. Don't use it. #ubuntu+1 please
<Tizban> I am really really really new to linux and i am trying to find some sort of a guide to help me learn about it and how to set up a mail server anybody give me any tips
<Kevin4381> I'm really getting frustrated w/my ATI card... I had fglrx installed, but removed it... I want to use the drivers taht come w/ubuntu.. but, glxinfo says direct rendering is off
<kazukisan> i know its not finished
<Kevin4381> and desktop effects cannot be enabled!!
<PriceChild> kazukisan, #ubuntu+1 please
<greywhind> Kevin4381: what's your card?
<bulmer> Tizban, have you used google to find resources for this yet?
<Kevin4381> radeon 9800pro
<dyrne> dzer0: you can boot from livecd and fix it.
<Kevin4381> think its a '350' not a '300' (whatever that means) :)
<fevel> hey guys...what is a good p2p for feisty?
<MeMMM> Hi all, i have a wpa2psk related problem with an rt61 wifi card. The iwconfig always says  "Encryption key:off" When i add the correct aprameters to it. How can i solve this?
<dyrne> dzer0: or have you changed bios settings?
<Kevin4381> glxgears gets 1200fps @ 80% CPU (2.8GHz celeron)
<capiira_> hmmm ubuntu still don't fixed the flash plugin md5 error!
<Tizban> yeah going through the ubuntu webpage and found this irc but i cant seem to find much on setting up an email server on linux thought i would ask all you knowledgeable people
<dzer0> dyrne: I'm in the livecd right now. how do I fix grub so that it can mount the drive?
<chattr> hi
<Kevin4381> nvidia hardware not available
<Kevin4381> gtk-window-decorator: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<Kevin4381> /usr/bin/compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<Kevin4381> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Kevin4381> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<chattr> i got a problem with the permissions with my local php server i cant paste any files into and if i want to watch my site it says that its restricted i tried to set the folder www with chmod but uit wont work what i can do there to get it to work?
<Kevin4381> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<Kevin4381> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<Kevin4381> Window manager warning: Invalid WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window 0x2e00003 specified for 0x2e004c2 ().
<m1r> nice !pastebin
<dyrne> dzer0: first thing id do is 1) open terminal  2) sudo fdisk -l   <-- to see what partition ubuntu is installed on 3) sudo grub  <-- which will put you at a grub> prompt  4) root (hd0,0)  <-- or whatever partition fdisk said remember grub counts from 0 not 1 so hda1 is hd0,0  5) sudo (hd0)  <-- tells grub to isntall to the hda mbr
<Kevin4381> http://pastebin.com/d31a4126
<dyrne> dzer0: maybe if that doesnt work do a fsck on the ubuntu partition
<Kevin4381> thats after running desktop-effects from terminal
<greywhind> Kevin4381: could you paste your Xorg.0.log?
<dyrne> dzer0: gotta go
<K`zan> anyone know what modules is supposed to get loaded for a palm USB device?
<Jordan_U_> dzer0, What do you mean by grub not being able to mount it?
<chris__> whenever you try and change the permissions on a win2003 smb mount in /mnt, it immediately reverts back
<chattr> i got a problem with the permissions with my local php server i cant paste any files into and if i want to watch my site it says that its restricted i tried to set the folder www with chmod but it wont work what i can do there to get it to work?
<dzer0> Jordan_U_: when I tell grub to boot ubuntu it says it can't mount the drive
<Jordan_U_> chattr, In what way did it not work, what command did you use exactly?
<Kevin4381> Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/d40814692
<MeMMM> Hi all, i have a wpa2psk related problem with an rt61 wifi card. The iwconfig always says  "Encryption key:off" When i add the correct aprameters to it. How can i solve this?
<Jordan_U_> dzer0, Has it worked before or is this a new install?
<phil_pi> chattr: did you sudo? your id username might not be owner
<dzer0> Jordan_U_: new install of both ubuntu and grub
<zoreol> ya qqun?
<zerokill88> is anyone familiar with GPRS EASY CONNECT to connect your cell to your laptop for internet access
<kazukisan-ubuntu> .
<chattr> Jordan_U_,  i cant see my page on my php server and i cant add my files into the php folder- i used the follow command: sudo chmod 777 www
<yaromaster> dzer0 how many os do u have
<chattr> but it did not change anything
<dzer0> yaromaster: ubuntu and xp, both on their own drive, with grub on the ubuntu drive
<chris__> I can not get my user account write access to a smbfs mount, only root
<Kevin4381> I don't know what Xorg.0.log shows... (obviously a lot).. but I have been messing w/the video drivers for the past two days.. I'm getting frustrated. I just want a decent framerate in glxgears, and for desktop effects to work (I might try beryl if I get it working)
<kazukisan> .
<yaromaster> you can fix it by going to filesystem on ubuntu gedit  '/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<neverblue> what do I need to listen to an imbedded .wav file?
<greywhind> Kevin4381: yeah - but can you paste  the log?
<Kevin4381> http://pastebin.com/d40814692
<Kevin4381> is that not it?
<greywhind> Kevin4381: thanks
<chattr> phil_pi,  i used sudo
<yaromaster> dzer0 show me your menu.list
<dzer0> where do you want me to pastebin it
<chris__> I can not get my user account write access to a smbfs mount, only root
<stuart_> whoa holy crap. wine surpassed all my expectiations
<chattr> mhm
<phil_pi> chattr, somebody yesterday had the same problem with their apache directory
<yaromaster> dzer0: or tell me how many os you have in the menu.list
<stuart_> NWN runs with better processing speed. it's just the graphics that remain the same
<switchcat> Q: Upon first installing Ubuntu, it checks for local directories/accounts to transfer from other drives and linux installations.  What program/process does this if you want to run that option after you hook up additional drives?
<yaromaster> it should have XP and ubuntu
<chattr> phil_pi, so what i can do, to get this to work?
<dzer0> yaromaster: http://pastebin.com/mfc2c9ce
<phil_pi> i didn't see the resolution
<phil_pi> but it sounds very familiar
<chattr> i know that there is a problem with the permissions
<stuart_> and nvidia works only when i install nvidia-glx-legacy
<chattr> but if i use sudo chmod nothing happends
#ubuntu 2007-07-21
<BadMoFo> Q: just switched from AGP card to onboard AGP video (both are nvidia geforce4), now i get no 3D, i have enabled restricted drivers, i am on feisty
<moomin1> ok.. still trying to get heartbeat... (http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/heartbeat) .. I have this in my sources.list which i believe should give me access ?? (deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse) .. no joy though
<Kevin4381> how well does ubuntu handle a slew of new hardware all at once? :)
<Kevin4381> I'm probably going to be getting a new mb/cpu/ram/video card ...
<jrib> moomin1: heartbeat is in main
<raf256> hello
<raf256> why does ubuntu sucks about uninstalling software?
<Theory> it does?
<raf256> yes
<moomin1> jrib: so should this do it (deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted) ?
<zerokill88> who knows what package this is  libgtk-1.2.so.0 ??
<raf256> big time
<jrib> raf256: I'm not sure what you mean.  You just right click -> remove software in synaptic
<compengi> raf256, what do you mean by "sucks"
<raf256> in example: apt-get remove --purge apache2 fails to remove /etc/apache2
<jrib> moomin1: yes
<moomin1> it doesnt though cuz i have that :/
<Theory> raf256: why is this a problem?
<alecw1> can anyone help me set up my wifi card for the Latitude D630? I've tried numerous tutorials, but it doesn't work. I have an ipw3945... help!
<jrib> zerokill88: not offhand, but packages.ubuntu.com will let you search package contents for that file
<khatuido> someone can help me to set my wifi i cannot keep it more long than the synchronised mode
<khatuido> ?
<chattr> none helps me :(
<zerokill88> jrib ok thanks
<compengi> raf256, did you try it with sudo?
<chris__> I am not able to give my user write access to an smbfs mount, only my root account can write to it
<raf256> Theory: because I wanted it to totally freaking remove stupid apache2 _and_ its config
<moomin1> i dont need to do anything after updating my sources.list do i? ie its not cached ?
<dzer0> yaromaster: you figure it out?
<Theory> so delete the folder?
<jrib> raf256: apache2 doesn't own those files.  It's probably apache2.2-common or soemthing
<raf256> compengi: Im advanced user
<raf256> jrib: and that is the bug
<Cris> Hay ewerybody.
<jrib> moomin1: 'sudo apt-get update'
<BadMoFo> can anyone help me
<moomin1> yes.. i tried logged in as root too
<raf256> jrib: it should also remove apache2.2-common while removing apache2, duhg
<compengi> raf256, are you logged in as a root in your terminal?
<jrib> raf256: aptitude will do that, or use 'apt-get autoremove'
<zerokill88> jrib can you check out this page and let me know what dependencis to download, i cant really understand it.  http://www.gprsec.hu/modules/docs/#3
<xnox> Hi everyone! I'm very happy to be back on irc after a very long time.
<greywhind> Kevin4381: it's not showing any errors that I can see - looks right... but you say aiglx/compiz aren't working?
<raf256> compengi: Im c++ devel, dont petronize me
<jrib> moomin1: pastebin output of 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install heartbeat'
<xnox> stupid question how to broadcast Ubuntu IP so that I can find it out and connect to it via VNC
<alecw1> Does anyone know why Compiz-Fusion crashes on the Latitude D630?
<dzer0> *patronize ;)
<clouder> I made a directory 'Music' in /home.  I set chown to root:music  and chmod to 0775.  I made myself a member of the group, but I can't put any files in it.  What am I doing wrong?
<locoooo> .
<Kevin4381> greywhind:  - is there a definite way I can tell if they aren't working?
<moomin1> got it :D
<compengi> raf256, you need to be root to be able to remove change anything in root directory
<Kevin4381> all I know is that desktop-effects isn't working...
<moomin1> thanks guys .. very helpful
<raf256> compengi: I knoooow
<raf256> really\
<khatuido> someone can help me?
<locoooo> hey guys, I got one for ya
<raf256> compengi: but thanks ;)
<alecw1> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chris__> can anyone help me troubleshoot a write access problem to smbfs
<greywhind> Kevin4381: hmm...
<chattr> can someone help me pls?
<locoooo> how come I can ping, use gaim, etc, but I can't surf the net in firefox?
<stuart_> can i run nautilus in xfce
<compengi> raf256, you are welcome
<yaromaster> not yet
<greywhind> anyone else here good at figuring out what's wrong with ATI/desktop effects? can you help Kevin4381?
<dzer0> yaromaster: you there? did you look at my menu.lst
<chattr> i got a problem with the permissions with my local php server i cant paste any files into and if i want to watch my site it says that its restricted i tried to set the folder www with chmod but uit wont work what i can do there to get it to work?
<jrib> stuart_: sure
<Smygis> stuart_, yes, with the "--no-desktop" flag. But Thunar works fine
<stuart_> jrib, kay thanks.
<stuart_> Smygis, no desktop?
<locoooo> can someone with networking insight please help with an internet connection problem
<locoooo> ??
<ubutom> chattr, use chmod -R 777 www
<chris__> I am unable to change the rights to file access on an smbfs mount, even with root account
<Smygis> nautilus --no-desktop
<jrib> zerokill88: I can't give you a list right away, just go through each one and search the repositories for the name
<stuart_> also, how come i just gparted /media/hdb1 and have 8GB free but when i access disks, it says only 4gb free?
<yaromaster> dzer0: try this http://justlinux.com/forum/showpost.php?p=869980&postcount=6
<jrib> zerokill88: since I guess you are compiling the app, you probably want to get the -dev packages for all that stuff too
<Smygis> stuart_, nautilus sorta likes to take control over the desktop. Its wery anoying
<Kevin4381> Desktop effects doesn't start -- when I run from terminal I get the following: http://pastebin.com/d31a4126
<chattr> ubutom, now i can download my php files from the server but they will not be shown what about this now?
<stuart_> and how do i check how much HD space i have through console again
<jrib> stuart_: df -h
<zerokill88> jrib thats the thing, some arent in the respitories, but i guess i got alot of downloading to do
<stuart_> jrib, thanks, always forget that
<yaromaster> dzer0: use your live CD and type the following
<yaromaster> fdisk -l
<yaromaster> this will output all of your partitions. then if your ubuntu partition is say /dev/hda6 type the following:-
<yaromaster> sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt
<yaromaster> this will mount the drive on /mnt
<yaromaster> now go to /mnt/etc and check you fstab and mtab and see if they match with the stuff you got from the fdisk -l command.
<yaromaster> after this go to /mnt/boot/grub
<yaromaster> now type sudo vim menu.lst
<yaromaster> scroll down to where the ubuntu loader is entered. in there check whether the same partitions are being declared as the boot drive as you saw in the fdisk -l and your fstab and mtab.
<jrib> clouder: you need to logout and log back in to be a member of music
<yaromaster> once you make sure that everything matches reboot with your hard disk. your friendly grub screen should now be there for you.
<yaromaster> also in the menu.lst file if your change the titles, then you can have grub display for you somehting like "Enter at you own risk" or "This is my Computer so stay away" instead of the standard boring old "Ubuntu 6.06 i386 blah blah blah".
<stuart_> Smygis, oh my. so does thunar do the job in me being able to access desktop in root?
<jrib> yaromaster: stop, please don't paste essays here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<askand> What resolution am I supposed to get with this:
<askand>  Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)?
<_6StringKng_> can someone help me with Gaim>
<_6StringKng_> ?
<zerokill88> jrib in a pdf i have it says all i need is perl-TK wich i have, perl-libwww-perl wich apt-get cant find, and perl-URL wich apt-get cant find
<jrib> !someone | _6StringKng_
<ubotu> _6StringKng_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubutom> dunno, chattr, have you set up your server correctly? i dont know much about that, im using xampp on my test machine, and i don`t really mess with php  ;)
<yaromaster> sorry, i will do that from now on
<_6StringKng_> k, anyways, how do I install themes for Gaim?
<jrib> zerokill88: libwww-perl is in main
<chattr> ubutom,  before it worked
<chattr> but now it will not
<Smygis> stuart_, ? is "sudo Thunar" what you want?
<urbish> I am unable to change the rights to file access on an smbfs mount, even with root account
<yaromaster> dzer0: or go there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456959
<stuart_> Smygis, lemme try..
<Neob> Does anyone know where to get the Gfire package?
<ubutom> before you chmod' ed? :)
<obf213> ok. this may sound pretty stupid. but is there a way change the size that ubuntu opens windows at. i am at 1440x900 res but every window opened is still rediculously large
<The-KMT> hi evereybody
<ernesto_> hey guys, anyone else having trouble install beryl from the beryl project repo?
<ubutom> before you chmod' ed? :) chattr
<ernesto_> keeps telling me it was unable to fetch
<Neob> ernesto_
<Neob> hold up
<Megaqwerty> ernesto_: unable to fetch what?
<Neob> i have this link
<_6StringKng_> installing themes for Gaim?
<compengi> is iptables installed by default?
<Kevin4381> Desktop effects doesn't start -- when I run from terminal I get the following: http://pastebin.com/d31a4126
<The-KMT> i've a file .tar.gz how do i install it ?
<jrib> chattr: I don't really know much about samba, have you read through the wiki guide to see if your issue is addressed?
<PriceChild> ernesto_, may be one mirror down, try again
<chattr> ubutom, no the testpage of php worked i replaced it now with my own scripts
<jrib> urbish: I don't really know much about samba, have you read through the wiki guide to see if your issue is addressed?
<alecw1> Is there a REALLY fast way to install lamp? I don't have an installation CD with me.
<jrib> chattr: ignore that, sorry
<ernesto_> i was getting a 404
<alecw1> I heard that if yo uinstall "phpmyadmin" it will donwload everything you need.
<jrib> !lamp > alecw1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<stuart_> Smygis, oh yeah, exactly what i want. looks like i gotta uninstall nautilus
<urbish> I have read everything about it I can find online
<jrib> The-KMT: what are you trying to install?
<chattr> jrib,  ok np
<clouder> jrib: lol, thanks a bunch.  I was fiddling with that for 30 min
<alecw1> hrib, I tried that.
<The-KMT> XGngeo
<PriceChild> ernesto_, do update again then try install
<ernesto_> ok
<locoooo> hey guys, this is probably a stupid question, but I can ping websites and stuff, but when i go to that website in a browser it doesnt load...any ideas?
<jrib> !samba > urbish (see the private message from ubotu)
<ernesto_> oh there we go hah
<ernesto_> thx
<PriceChild> ernesto_, woo :)
<ubutom> urbish, i think the permissions are stored in your smb.conf, dont know much about that either, sorry :)
<chattr> locoooo,  u need to define an DNS server
<warlock_handler> hi guys...
<stuart_> is it apt-get remove --purge foo or apt-get remove foo --purge
<jrib> !compile > The-KMT (see the private message from ubotu)
<Neob> Anyway
<Neob> Does anyone know where to get Xfire for Gaim?
<locoooo> i'm behind a router and my dns is my router address
<NETWizz> Ubuntu Edgy got a new Kernel
<pitecantropus> it`s true that an AMD processor is better, generally speaking, than an INTEL for running Ubuntu?
<locoooo> is that correct
<locoooo> ?
<NETWizz> If I install it, will everything still work
<PurpZeY> Does anyone know how I can setup an audio passthrough as an output device?
<NETWizz> I.e. will I need to re-install VMWARE
<PriceChild> pitecantropus, i have no idea why it would be...
<greywhind> pitecantropus: don't think so
<jrib> The-KMT: it varies, but the bots instructions will help if you need to compile.  Also, look for a README or INSTALL file inside the tar.gz
<phil_pi> loco, you need the address of a real dns on the net
<flush> yo any ideas why my psybnc keeps dropping liek it just stops responding and i gotta kill -9 it and restart the process
<ProN00b> i need a tool to binary diff two files
<The-KMT> jrib : thanx i'll take a look
<pitecantropus> some say that Intel is optimised for M$ products
<locoooo> thanks guys, i will try that, but should I be able to ping a website and get responses if my dns isnt correctly set?
<ernesto_> er actually i'll take that back..
<ernesto_> now i'm getting Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<PriceChild> pitecantropus, you know macs run on intel?
<ernesto_> just keep trying?
<Yulquen> i understand the ext2 filesystem reserves 5% space for the superuser.is there any way to get around that "bug"?
<amiller> im trying to get my 19" widescreen LCD to display 1440x900 @ 75hz, I've been able to get it to 1440x900 but I can't get it to 75hz, any ideas? I'm using the open source ATI driver
<chattr> i added my php scripts in the right folder but if i want to see it in my browser it wont walk what can be the problem?
<greywhind> PriceChild, pitecantropus: they do indeed - i'm dual-booting Ubuntu on my Intel Mac
<ProN00b> pitecantropus, intel might be optimised for ms products, but linux is optimized for everything
<stuart_> btw, programs do run aside from windows managers, right?
<Anlar> Yulquen: no.
<stuart_> as in i can use kmobiletools for xfce?
<Anlar> stuart_: yes, but it's painful
<Yulquen> doh..
<PriceChild> ProN00b, hehe i like that... regardless of whether the first statement is true
<ubutom> locoooo, i may be wrong, but i remember there was some problem people had with ipv6 on suse, or whatnot, you could try to use ipv4 instead in your network manager
<Yulquen> back to ntfs then.
<Anlar> stuart_: "man xinit", start digging from for instance there
<ProN00b> PriceChild, as i said, it might, but pitecantropus said it
<netwalker> stuart, as long as the required libs are installed, theres no problem
<Anlar> Yulquen: just go for xfs.
<stuart_> Anlar, thanks
* moroki_att has a problem getting the updater to perform....it gives me an error message, saying I must do sudo apt-get install-f.....I put that in th
<Punkunity> damn it, FOSSRevolution is abandoned now
<Alfonsodg> Hi..... i have a problem.... for the sugar-jhbuild (OLPC XO) over ubuntu i need the avahi-python and gnomevfs-python modules, i have installed all the packages with those names... but still the dependencies are broken.... any ideas?
<netwalker> sudo apt-get -f install
<Yulquen> Anlar: is it safe/stable?
<netwalker> that's to fix a dependency problem
<netwalker> hello. may I ask someone about a iwlwifi wifi driver on kubuntu 7.04? Is there a way t make it work?
<stuart-> k sec recon
<locoooo> ubutom: and how do I specify ipv4 ?
<moroki_att> netwalker... thanks
<MajorPayne> Is there a package I can install to get the man pages for the standard libary C functions?
<Anlar> Yulquen: xfs was crafted by SGI, one of the most prestigious and advanced unix-related companies ever.. and it's years old and extremely stable
<ubutom> dunno, i think one could choose it
<ubutom> dunno, i think one could choose it locoooo
<amiller> i use xfs right now, it rocks
<moroki_att> netwalker;;; I get an invalid operation
<Anlar> Yulquen: it is likely the most advanced commonly available file system (as the one Solaris has is not really available)
<ubutom> my pc is busy at the moment with upgrading, and the network gui is broken... ;)
<The-KMT> Does anyone know how to configure the PS3 siaxis pad to run with ubuntu ?
<locoooo> another thing i forgot to mention, it works fine wired, this problem is only on wireless
<dissection> I have a problem. When I switched on the PC, I got an error saying unable start the X server, etc etc, so I rebooted and got the error again. Then onwards I've been getting an error saying it found inconsistency in sda3 and fsck needed to be run manually without -a or -p. What do I do? I'm on the Live CD now :S
<jrib> MajorPayne: manpages-dev
<pitecantropus> are some channel about hardware and Linux or we can discuss and here more about it?
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me with an audio pass-through via AC97? I think I have it setup properly, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<Baktaah> Excuse me, Ubuntu starts (I think) but my screen doesnt work, Im on a laptop, how do I remove GRUB so Vista will boot like before?
<MajorPayne> jrib: Thanks.
<Anlar> Baktaah: use the recovery console that vista installation dvd offers.. fixmbr, fixboot
<Yulquen> Anlar: and is does not have a big overhead?
<amiller> im trying to get my 19" widescreen LCD to display 1440x900 @ 75hz, I've been able to get it to 1440x900 but I can't get it to 75hz, any ideas? I'm using the open source ATI driver
<Baktaah> Anlar  I just got the vista ulti dvd, nothing else, how do I fix it?
<lufis> Has anyone else had trouble with installing HPLIP using the self-extracting script?
<Anlar> Yulquen: sure, there are journal areas and all sorts of things.. the only way to avoid that happening is to go back to 16th century or so
<Anlar> Baktaah: just boot from vista dvd and hit f8 and start recovery console, log in using it, fixmbr, fixboot
<pitecantropus> it`s true that are better nvidia drivers that ATI drivers for Ubuntu?
<greywhind> pitecantropus: yes
<Baktaah> what is fixmbr fixboot
<ubutom> yes pitecantropus
<newtubuntu> I know I'm off topic, but I need help on WHERE to look for IRC rooms. I'm looking for a MS Excel specific room (tried #excel, 3 peeps in, all silent). Please let me know where I could 'search rooms'. Thanks in advance.
<Anlar> Baktaah: commands for the recovery console that you can boot with the dvd into
<NETWizz> HOw do I remove VMWARE
<NETWizz> I wish to upgrade it
<Baktaah> Anlar  huh?
<NETWizz> But I want to remove all of it
<NETWizz> first
<NETWizz> and upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<Anlar> Baktaah: if you boot from vista dvd and don't let it boot normally but select the recovery console, you get all sorts of funky commands available
<tuxcrafter> bye guys
<cesar_> alguien de espaa
<lufis> I'm trying to install the latest version of HP's open source drivers for their printers and scanners (HPLIP). They provide a source package and a binary install script, which I've decided to use. However, it's a bit buggy I think and every time I try to run it, it tries to detect my network and for some reason reports that I have no connection (which isn't true; I couldn't be on IRC right now if that were the case). Does anyone know where I can find a deb o
<Yulquen> Anlar: do I need to change the kernal, or can i format a disk with xfs with mkfs after installing the fs?
<PriceChild> !es | cesar_
<ubotu> cesar_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Anlar> lufis: apt-get install hplip
<yaromaster> baktaah: just let it boot normaly, on the first screen hit next and on the nest screen lower left cornet hit recovery console
<Anlar> Yulquen: just format yeah
<lufis> Anlar: no, it's already installed. I want the latest version, as the one in edgy's repo is quite old
<pitecantropus> greywhind, what about Mac`s speed with Intel compared with PowerPC?
<ferempi> Hello there. I have just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and now i want to know wich packages i need to download so I can install kubuntu-desktop. Is there a way to get a list? any command line command?
<yaromaster> type your pass then first command is bootrec /fixmbr   second command is bootrec /fixboot
<Yulquen> Anlar: ok thanks, Ill check it out.
<Anlar> lufis: you want newer softare.. why on earth then you don't update to feisty?
<Baktaah> yaromaster in vista dvd?
<lufis> Anlar: I meant feisty
<yaromaster> yes
<stuart-> how do i make my /.wine dir visible in Disks on the WM
<yaromaster> let it start normally
<Meyvn> good news guys >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235526 (improved font)
<lufis> Anlar: But the installer hp provides isn't working correctly and compiling from source is giving me some weird error
<Dimensions> hiya ...Can some one Pleaseeeeeee help ... i have xp / ubuntu dual boot laptop which can't boot and stucks after grub menus ... when i boot with live cd and mount xp to /mnt it gives error in dmesg saying  NTFS-fs warning (device hda2): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid boot sector checksum. and also primary boot sector is invalid ................ what should i do .... (tried reinstalling grub which doesn't help) ?????
<dissection> Someone help me, please! I can't boot into ubuntu :(
<stuart-> dissection, why not
<Gambrinus_> stuart-: if i understand you correctly: ctrl + h
<dissection> stuart-: When I switched on the PC, I got an error saying unable start the X server, etc etc, so I rebooted and got the error again. Then onwards I've been getting an error saying it found inconsistency in sda3 and fsck needed to be run manually without -a or -p. What do I do? I'm on the Live CD now :S
<riaal> Hi, I have a bunch of mount commands that used to be in my fstab, but now I don't wont them to mount everytime I boot, can I put them in a script or something so I don't have to enter every line ?
<chattr> hey guys my php server when i add now files with the ending .php and i want to see the result i dont seee my page it will just try to download it. what can be the problem there?
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out with sound output devices?
<stuart-> Gambrinus_, exactly. thanks
<Dimensions> chattr:  check if you have php5 and php4 both install uninstall php4 Completely ...
<stuart-> dissection, haha i get fsck errors a lot, and haven't found a solution. can't you ctrl+d the error?
<chattr> i only have php5 working
<chattr> installed*
<stuart-> dissection, been seeing a lot of fsck bootup errors on google
<yaromaster> baktaah did you have any luck
<Baktaah> yaromaster  havent tried yet...im looking if I can fix the gpu driver instead.
<Baktaah> modify xorg through bash
<dissection> stuart-: It took me to root@ .. didn't start ubuntu gui
<yaromaster> ok
<dissection> stuart-: I never got the fsck error before this
<stuart-> dissection, did you try typing exit after root
<jrib> !lamp > chattr (see the private message from ubotu)
<dissection> stuart-: No I didn't.. will that fix it?
<stuart-> dissection, i'm sure there's a fsck command line if it forces you to root, try google, i just read it somewhere
<jrib> chattr: that page lists a few things you can troubleshoot
<dissection> stuart-: I'm afraid of typing something wrong and messing it up :S
<stuart-> dissection, you could try that first, because that's what i do too if it forces me to root without giving me the option to ctrl+d
<Anlar> chattr: mime setting not setup correctly
<dissection> stuart-: So can I fix the fsck error after I boot into the gui?
<chattr> anlar hm?
<Dimensions> chattr:  i have had the same problem for a few days tried here and every where but didn't solve the problem neither any googling ... at last i found i had php4 installed somehow along with php5 ..... with default installation you dont have to customize any thing ... it should work by default ...
<stuart-> dissection, you have to keep doing that every boot, sadly. but i'm sure google has a solution somehwere
<`paul> "error undefind mysql_connect" how do i fix this? tried aptitude php5-mysql but didnt work\
<stuart-> search fsck error bootup ubuntu
<dissection> :(
<Anlar> chattr: somewhere in apache configs, you don't have two lines as you should
<chattr> i will uninstall all and will retry it then
<dissection> okay let me try
<amexa> hi, i need help
<eallik> can someone tell me what to do with a hardware wifi switch that is not working?
<diego_> ola
<diego_> jajajaja
<diego_> ajajaa
<diego_> jajajja
<diego_> ajajja
<diego_> ajajaj
* mc44 pokes jrib 
<amexa> when i tried to change somethings in the xorg.conf i changed my desktop resolution and i wasn't satisfied
<quaal> why is ubuntu failing to mount my cd drive
<`paul> "error undefind mysql_connect" how do i fix this? tried aptitude php5-mysql but didnt work. :(
<quaal> when k9copy is copying the dvd right now.
<amexa> now i returned the old xorg.conf
<jsestri2> Could someone pastebin a proper bootlog for me?
<amexa> but i don't have the upper and the lower bar
<PriceChild> mc44, i feel left out :(
<amexa> the gnome bars
<jsestri2> Or could someone tell me what comes after "Running local boot scripts" at boot time
<amexa> can anyone help me put those bars back??
<mc44> PriceChild: No poking for you! :P
<eallik> I somehow feel there are more questions on this channel than there are answers...
<amexa> are you reading??
<stuart-> what's a good torrent client for ubuntu
<JC_Denton_> stuart, azureus
<riaal> How do I re-mount my fstab while running the system?
<eallik> JC_Denton_: can you tell me what to do with a hardware wifi switch that is not working?
<eallik> am I missing some drivers?
<netwalker> get a bigger hammer... :P
<netwalker> nah, seriously. brand and model?
<amexa> hi, i have no upper bar and no lower bar in my desktop. how can i recover those bars???
<chattr> do i only need to sudo install php5 and apache5 ?
<scorp123> PriceChild: question out of curiosity ... if you kick+ban someone, how long is the ban in effect?
<JC_Denton_> ealik I cannot say when you only mention t's not working
<chattr> or does there is another thing?
<PriceChild> scorp123, until we decide to remove it.
<Dimensions> `paul: do you have mysql installed ?
<JC_Denton_> ealik does it switch on?
<netwalker> scorp: as long as he keeps the same IP and nick
<eallik> nope, it does in Windows
<yaromaster> does anyone know good c# ide for ubuntu
<moroki_att> netwalker: I figured it out. I think... at least it is downloading the upgrades, I needed :)
<scorp123> PriceChild: and how often does that occur?
<eallik> if I start windows and then reboot into Ubuntu, WiFi works, but Ubuntu itself cannot turn the Wireless card on
<eallik> yaromaster: SharpDevelop
<`paul> Dimensions: i installed mysql using aptitude install mysql-server
<amexa> hi, i have no upper bar and no lower bar in my desktop. how can i recover those bars???
<JC_Denton_> ealik on the command line type sudo iwlist scan eth1 (if eth1 is your wireless interface)
<yaromaster> thanx im gonna try it out now
<JC_Denton_> yaromaster there is monodevelop but it is far from complete
<JC_Denton_> yaromaster and quite a resource hog
<greywhind> amexa: right click on the desktop. is there an option about a new bar?
<eallik> JC_Denton_: iwlist: unknown command `eth1'
<eallik> and eth1 IS my wireless card
<netwalker> amexa: maybe gnome-panel crashed. try launching it from alt-f2
<dissection> stuart-: I typed exit but it only restarted the PC... I'm on the Live CD again
<JC_Denton_> ealik try iwlist eth1 scan
<amexa> no, there is no bar option
<riaal> How do I re-mount my fstab while running the system?
<JC_Denton_> ealik and see if your accesspoint is listed
<amexa> i tried
<Dimensions> `paul: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql or google for ubuntu lamp installation ...
<yaromaster> JC_Denton_ thanx
<zonzei> Always wheni try to install something i get error: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zonzei> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." Whats wrong?
<JC_Denton_> yaromaster np
<amexa> he tells "i've detected a panel already running and will now exit"
<eallik> JC_Denton_: I'm on the net using  my Wireless right now
<jrib> zonzei: try running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' like it mentions
<nickrud> zonzei, so run that command in a terminal
<JC_Denton_> yaromaster I develop my projects with VS and then port then. It saves a lot of time even though I dont like developing on windows and Im writing a platform independent app..
<eallik> it works perfectly, but the hardware switch doesn't turn on unless I reboot from Windows (which turns it on)
<amexa> i cannot return those bars...
<greywhind> amexa: you could try sudo killall gnome-panel
<netwalker> amexa: well, lets try a crazy move: shut it down with killall -9 gnome-panel  and launch it again
<greywhind> amexa: what netwalker said
<yaromaster> so vs is a lot better then the other  ides
<dissection> I can't get into ubuntu.. pls help me guys :"(((
<amexa> ok, i killed it
<JC_Denton_> yaromaster VS is quite a benchmark
<netwalker> amexa: and if you launch it again does it work
<greywhind> dissection: what's your problem?
<yaromaster> ic
<JC_Denton_> eallik I doubt i can help you with that... racking my brains
<eallik> I found smth called Acer Hotkey Driver that is supposed to work for CL56 motherboards, that's what I have
<eallik> maybe that will help
<amexa> it worked!
<amexa> thanks!!!!
<urbish> I can't change owner on a directory , even as root
<greywhind> amexa: glad it worked
<dissection> greywhind: When I started the PC, I got an error saying X server cannot be started. I reboot and I got the error again. After I rebooted again, it said incosistency found in sda3 and fsck need to be run manually without -a and -p and takes me to root@.... stuart- told me to type exit and it'll work but it only rebooted the PC without doing anything
<nickrud> amexa, as a test you should do the killall again; the panel should auto restart itself if all is good
<greywhind> dissection: when it rebooted this last time, what happened?
<dissection> greywhind: the same thing
<greywhind> dissection: did you do "sudo fsck"?
<amexa> yes, it did restart
<dissection> greywhind: Do I do it from the live CD or I have to reboot again?
<bulmer> dissection  you may have to run fsck on /dev/hda1
<chattr> it will not work :(
<chattr> i reinstalled now the php5 and the apache again
<greywhind> bulmer: do you want to help him? you're probably more knowledgeable than i am.
<bulmer> ill give it a shot
<chattr> but again i can only download the files but dont see the php content
<dissection> bulmer: So I type "sudo fsck /dev/hda1" ?
<pili> Hi, could someone recommend me a download manager to use with flashgot?
<bulmer> dissection, wait..
<bulmer> dissection, how many drives do you have?
<wesolek> can anybody tell me which file to modify to have a static IP from my router? When I do it in the network manager, it just doesn't connect to the network... btw hello everybody :)
<dissection> bulmer: Two hard disks
<nickrud> chattr, have you installed libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<urbish> when I change permissions on a directory it won't stay
<greywhind> bulmer: he was told inconsistency in sda3
<dzer0> yes! I did it!
<zerokill88> hwo can i check what usb port my cellphone is connected to??
<UnderC0de> lsusb?
<bulmer> dissection, what other os if you have installed?
<zerokill88> ill try thanks
<dissection> bulmer: Windows XP
<nickrud> pili, gwget is ok
<UnderC0de> lsusb -v
<dzer0> X wouldn't start but then I used my crazy mad hacking skills to download the package that I need :P
<bulmer> dissection, do you know which partions XP is on? which partition is linux is on?
<Neob> Does anyone know where i could get Gfire package?
<Neob> Xfire for Gaim
<dzer0> now, is there a binary of Pidgin anywhere? I have no idea how to compile the source and it's not on pidgin.im or in the repos
<dissection> bulmer: Not exactly.. I let the wizard install ubuntu so i didn't mess it up
<Ebuntor> Hi, I'm trying to install gnome-cups-manager on an old Xubuntu PC without an internet connection. is there a way to do that?
<jsestri2> dzer0: is the gaim package linked to it?
<bulmer> dissection okay..lets do this..you have attempted to boot..and what is the final prompt again?
<NETWizz> How do I clear my open with list
<UnderC0de> try live-cd
<dzer0> jsestri2: not sre
<NETWizz> I have VLC in there 3 times
<dzer0> *not sure
<jsestri2> dzer0: apt-cache search gaim
<chattr> nickrud,  yes it is installed
<bulmer> dissection, i meant boot from the hd right?
<dissection> bulmer: root@mypc
<nickrud> chattr, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart then
<obf213> i can never connect to my wireless network it keeps prompting me with a password over and over agian. which i correctly enter. what is the problem
<urbish> when I change permissions on a directory it doesn't take
<alecw1> why doesn't "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrade GAIM to PIDGIN?
<bulmer> dissection, okay...type mount and tell me whats on the list?
<dzer0> jsestri2: all I see is just plain old gaim, nothing about pidgin
<Neob> Anyone know anything about Gfire?
<nickrud> alecw1, because pidgin won't be ubuntu till 7.10?
<kitche> alecw1: pidgin is not in the repos
<wesolek> static IP will not work on ubuntu, only through dhcp :( so I can't get the port forwarding done, can anybody help me out?
<nickrud> unless someone backports
<pili> <nickrud> Thanx, I only know kget and wxDownloadFast (it crashes all the time), and i need something easy and lightweight foe xubuntu
<dissection> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NETWizz> Help
<Quantux> obf213, are you sure it's your network and not your neighbors?
<NETWizz> I need to fix my ubuntu open with
<NETWizz> HOw do I fix that
<nickrud> wesolek, I'm using static, it works fine
<Neob> NETWizz, you mean when you double click?
<NETWizz> Yes
<The-KMT> http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/8610/capture1tv1.png <-- Tell me what i can do
<NETWizz> and if I right click
<NETWizz> I right click on an AVI for instance
<NETWizz> Then Open With
<dissection> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30621/plain/
<NETWizz> My list is just filled with crap
<obf213> Quantux yes im positive. i sitting right next to the modem. i have the password signal is strong but i am repeatdly prompted to enter password
<NETWizz> In windows it is the regsitry
<NETWizz> but how do I fix it in ubuntu
<chattr> nickrud,  http://pastebin.com/mb53aa6b
<doomr0k> This might seem like a really stupid question, but i logged into my webserver today after a crash and received the message "You have new mail" .. what? mail from what and how, i don't have any email server installed.  ?_?
<Neob> NETWizz: Hmm
<wesolek> oh hello nickrud :) mine won't connect to the network, do you know which file I should modify to switch it off?
<Neob> Well try an open Movie Player
<Neob> Then try and open file on the top left
<bulmer> dissection, you're booted off your hd right?
<ReMeMBeR> Hi
<Neob> I dont know how to fix that
<Neob> Sorry
<dissection> bulmer: I'm on the Live CD right now.. It won't let me boot from the hd
<nickrud> wesolek, switch it off?? anyway, you'd edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jgoguen> The-KMT: open a new terminal and tell me what this command gives: ls -l /tmp/jdk-6-doc.zip
<bulmer> dissection, well...what happens when you attempt to boot from the hd? whats the error or the very last prompt you're getting?
<urbish> I am trying to give a group write access to a directory using chmod, it doesn't give an error, but doesn't work either
<nickrud> chattr, a sec
<TaintedTux> Has anyone used a program called 'any2dvd' on Ubuntu?
<chattr> nickrud,  i need it only for local testings
<wesolek> no I just want to change it from dhcd to static IP
<The-KMT> jgoguen : no file or folder ....
<dzer0> so does anyone know what repository I need to add for pidgin?
<wesolek> nickrud
<bulmer> dissection are you still there? if you are still on liveCD ..try this...
<dissection> bulmer: It takes me to root@mypc and waits for a command.. If I press Ctrl+D(I don't know what it does), it shows a few lines of something I can't remember.. and gets stuck there
<riaal> is there someway to re-read the fstab whit out rebooting??
<jgoguen> The-KMT: OK, that means you didn't download the file like it told you to
<nickrud> chattr, do sudo netstat -tlnp , see what's using port 89
<nickrud> *80
<NETWizz> please help jme
<chattr> ok
<ladydoor> riaal: It should happen fairly automatically. What're you trying to change?
<NETWizz> how do I clean up my open with
<doomr0k>  but i logged into my webserver today after a crash and received the message "You have new mail" .. what? mail from what and how, i don't have any email server installed.  ?_?  anyone have an idea?
<bulmer> dissection, fdisk -l /dev/hda
<riaal> ladydoor, ? how often?
<jgoguen> The-KMT: go to the URL that's shown, download the documentation file (you want jdk-6-doc.zip)
<bulmer> dissection, whats the results of this?
<The-KMT> jgoguen : okay , thanx ;)
<jgoguen> The-KMT: put it in /tmp and use this command: sudo chown root:root /tmp/jdk-6-doc.zip
<dissection> bulmer: Okay I typed it..
<jgoguen> The-KMT: then try again and it should work fine
<nickrud> wesolek, http://pastebin.com/m715a8ffa <-- that's mine
<The-KMT> jgoguen : ok
<dissection> bulmer: result? Should I type mount again?
<greywhind> dissection: what was the output?
<dw> Greetings. Is it possible to go from Debian etch -> Ubuntu  via apt-get dist-upgrade?
<urbish> I am trying to give a group write access to a directory using chmod, it doesn't give an error, but doesn't work either
<UnderC0de> a little question: someone knows is there a module for bison webcams (Acer 5050 Orbicam)
<dissection> greywhind: No output.. It just goes to the next line
<bulmer> dissection, whats the results of this?  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<chattr> nickrud,  there is Apache
<dissection> bulmer: no result
<dissection> bulmer: it goes to the next line
<bulmer> dissection, whats the results of this?  fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<dissection> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/hda
<dissection> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ladydoor> riaal: I could be making this up, but I think when you save it. You may have to remount whatever you change, you may not.
<dissection> thats it
<riaal> what does this mean? "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" there is nothing im my network that does this, firestarter? :S
<dissection> theres no result shown
<greywhind> dissection: the letter after the dash is an L, as in Love. is that what you typed?
<riaal> ladydoor, your totaly right, it has mounted, thanks
<amexa> i cannot update the azureus
<NETWizz> fucking updater
<ladydoor> riaal: np
<dissection> greywhind: No
<NETWizz> It updated my fucking kernel
<ladydoor> riaal: You rarely *need* to reboot Linux
<NETWizz> I unchecked that shit too!!!!!!!
<jsestri2> What does this mean: "mdadm: No devices listed in the conf file were found."
<Puppy_> what is a good media player to play urls with?
<dissection> greywhind, bulmer: There's no result. Thats all it shows
<riaal> now to the next problem! Im not allowed to ping?? "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"?
<ladydoor> riaal: Pretty much only when you install a new kernel
<greywhind> dissection: did you try it with an L, as in Love?
<Brunzel> germans here ?
<stuart-> weird. i get max bandwidth on linux torrent, but 3k/sec on windows
<dissection> greywhind: fdisk -L /dev/hda you mean?
<greywhind> dissection: yes, but lowercase L
<nickrud> chattr, do you have both apache and apache2 installed?
<bruenig> stuart-, the two probably have different configurations or the built in windows firewall hasn't been disabled
<dissection> greywhind: Yeah thats what I did
<greywhind> dissection: k, just making sure
<bruenig> stuart-, it is nothing to do with linux itself though
<chattr> nickrud,  no only apache2
<nickrud> chattr, then try sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<Brunzel> ok.. no germans -.-
<Brunzel> bye
<dissection> greywhind: So what next?
<bulmer> dissection, now try  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<riaal> what is this?
<riaal> PING 192.168.66.1 (192.168.66.1) from 192.168.66.2 eth1: 56(84) bytes of data.
<riaal> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<wesolek> nickrud, I don't understand mine, mine is messy :( there are 2 net interfaces that belong to vmplayer but the rest doesn't look entirely right
<dissection> bulmer: mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<riaal> "Operation not permitted" by who??
<greywhind> riaal: do you have root permissions?
<macogw> anybody know why HPLIP says i have no ink cartridges installed when i try to check ink levels?  i have an HP 648C and i'm using the PPD for that specific model (instead of the generic for that line of printers, 640C, though the problem is there with that one too)
<larson999> oh when oh when will my little flash work?
<riaal> greywhind, yeh
<nickrud> wesolek, I'm no networking guru, by any means. Try saving the one you have, and create a new one with only localhost and eth0, and build up from there
<wesolek> nickrud, this is mine, can you take a look at it? http://pastebin.com/d79fc3844
<Theory> larson999: when are you going to submit your patch? ;-)
<bulmer> dissection, try  chroot /   this is to chroot to the ramdisk i hope
<chattr> nickrud,  done
<nickrud> chattr, it said it stopped ok?
<chattr> nickrud,  yes
<dissection> bulmer: Okay, done
<bruenig> you can't patch flash
<nickrud> chattr, then sudo netstat -tlpn again, make sure
<Puppy_> what is a good media player to play urls with?
<riaal> why the %&/( Im I now allowed to use ping? internal firewall? firestarter?
<bulmer> dissection, type  ls -la  and tell me what you get?
<chattr> nickrud,  yup its stopped
<urbish> help  sudo chmod a+w /mnt/server   is not giving write access to the mount
<nickrud> chattr, try sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<wesolek> ok will do, nickrud :) thanks :)... I bet you're sick of me coming in here with my problems lol
<LinuxProbie> how do I get rid of this bloody keychain?
<jsestri2> Is there anyone here who can help diagnos a booting problem?
<nickrud> wesolek, nah, you listen and think :)
<dissection> bulmer: It shows the directories of the CD
<bruenig> LinuxProbie, you mean that annoying network manager stuff?
<dissection> bulmer: I think
<LinuxProbie> bruenig, Yes, that
<chattr> nickrud,  yup it is started and the netstat there it is now  marked too
<greywhind> dissection: maybe post the output to rafb.net?
<bulmer> dissection...hang on..let me fire up another machine of mine..and lets see..
<robeec> anybody know what 'ignoring home folder' means?
<robeec> hi, btw
<larson999> LinuxProbie, lemme know when you figure that out.  got one machine that that's bugging me on.  i gave up
<macogw> LinuxProbie: use pam keyring instead. only need password once (at login) instead of twice
<bruenig> LinuxProbie, I think there was a tutorial somewhere in the blogs (because of course putting it on the wiki would be a bad idea) you may be able to find it through google, I use wifi-radar which is a stand alone python program that doesn't require that nonsense
<nickrud> chattr, make an index.html that has only  <?php phpinfo(); ?> in it, and take a look with your browser
<urbish> sudo chmod a+w /mnt/server   is not giving write access to the mount
<chattr> ok wait
<dissection> greywhind: Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30622/plain/
<macogw> bruenig: wifi-radar saves the passphrases for all the wireless networks without a keyring?
<eallik> got it... installed the acerhk driver, added acerhk intu /etc/modules and added a line to enable the led on startup to /etc/network/if-pre-smth/wireless-tools
<bruenig> macogw, yes it saves them in a text file
<smutlron> i'm trying to mount an  ntfs drive that's SATA but it's not showing up in fdisk -l
<Fallen[oqp] > hi, i just did apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && nvidia-xconfig, and X does not start anymore
<smutlron> any suggestions?
<Fallen[oqp] > i get error module wfb can't be loaded, module doesnt exist
<bruenig> macogw, you need to be root to use it, so it is a good idea to edit /etc/sudoers to make sure you can bypass having to provide a password for it everytime, but other than that very smooth
<Puppy_> so does anyone know a good media player to play urls with?
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : Will you paste the your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < ok i'm doing it
<bruenig> Puppy_, mplayer will do that
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < oh heu i don't have X anymore so i can't past it :s
<Puppy_> bruenig: let me try that. Thanks!
<jarrod_> should I worry about a firewall on ubuntu if its inside of a router?
<greywhind> dissection: do fdisk -l and tell me the output
<bruenig> !firewall | jarrod_
<ubotu> jarrod_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : You're in a fullscreen terminal, right?
<chattr> nickrud,  nothing happened
<greywhind> dissection: just fdisk -l (without /dev/hda)
<Fallen[oqp] > yes ladydoor
<nickrud> chattr, what do you see?
<hexstar> what's the chmod # equivilent of drwxr-xr-x?
<bruenig> jarrod_, I hardly pay attention to firewalls and have never had a single problem, I think so long as you don't have daemons like ssh or other ones that allow net access to your computer, you are fine
<chattr> nickrud,  a white page
<dissection> greywhind: Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30623/plain/
<bruenig> hexstar, 755
<jarrod_> bruenig. are those graphical front ends for the built in or seperate apps?
<urbish> sudo chmod a=rwx /mnt/server    is not giving write access to anyone but root
<hexstar> thanks bruenig
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : Okay, do you have GNU screen installed?
<bruenig> jarrod_, front ends
<nickrud> chattr, ok, delete the index.html and look again, apache should report it's major modules along with a directory listing
<Fallen[oqp] > yes ladydoor
<hexstar> is that a good default permision for files and folders bruenig?
<larson999> screen rocks
<Fallen[oqp] > i have other tty if you want
<bulmer> dissection, my system is old and slow..so hang on
<jarrod_> bruenig cool thats what i was looking forward to finding, thanks :D
<nickrud> chattr, paste *just that one line* here
<bruenig> hexstar, for folders that is a good permission, for files unless you need them to be executable like programs, I would go with 644
<Fallen[oqp] > i am actually speaking from my laptop here on IRC
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : in that case, you can use that to paste! C-a [ will put you into copy/paste mode.
<Fallen[oqp] > and my problem is on my fixe computer
<macogw> jarrod_: by default, ubuntu doesnt listen on any ports.  unless you open ports by setting it up as a world-accessible server (or anything like that), you can ignore the firewall, as everything is closed
<hexstar> ok thanks bruenig
<dissection> bulmer: okay, no worries
<greywhind> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30623/plain/ is his fdisk -l output
<chattr> nickrud,  the directory line?
<greywhind> dissection: it looks to me like /dev/sda3 is your linux partition
<chattr> nickrud,  Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<dissection> greywhind: Yeah, looks like it
<greywhind> dissection: which is what i expected from your original question.
<bruenig> hexstar, by the way if you don't understand the numbering system it is binary: so 755 is 111 101 101, so that is rwx r-x r-x, if that makes sense, where there are zeros, you are not setting that permission and where the are ones you are
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : So in that case you should probably just paste the relevant bin (the Section "Module" bit and the Section "Device" bit would be my guess, possibly the Section "Screen" bit as well
<nickrud> chattr, yeah, that one :)
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : *relevant bits
<bruenig> there*
<dissection> greywhind: I didn't know how to check from here since it wasn't mounted..
<Fallen[oqp] > i opened ftp server ladydoor and i have the file on my laptop now, i send it to pastebin :)
<nickrud> chattr, show me the results of dpkg -l 'php5-*'
<MikeRotch> hello i need help with how to find info on installin SMP for 32 bit Ubuntu OS
<MikeRotch> please
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < http://pastebin.com/d622a1299
<nickrud> chattr, and dpkg -l 'libapache2-mod-*'
<greywhind> bulmer: so... he needs to use fdisk on /dev/sda3, right?
<greywhind> bulmer: or rather fsck
<alecw1> I forgot my password, and I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed. What can I do?
<bulmer> greywhind, yes, he has to do that
<greywhind> bulmer: not fdisk
<larson999> MikeRotch,  i think smp is one by default these days.
<bruenig> alecw1, I would just get into the live cd, chroot into your install and then change the password
<MikeRotch> is there any way i can tell for sure that both my cores are working then?
<greywhind> bulmer: ok... so that would just be fsck /dev/sda3 right? and he can do it from within the live cd?
<alecw1> live cd doesn't work for me.
<larson999> top
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : Okay, try commenting the line that says "Load     glx" (line 49) and the line that says "Driver     nvidia" (line 108). Then try adding a line that's identical to the original "Driver      nvidia" line, but with "nv" instead of nvidia.
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < the exact error message is : (EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) NVIDIA(0): Need libfwb but wfbScreenInit not found
<Fallen[oqp] > ok ladydoor
<MikeRotch> sorry larson... top?
<bulmer> greywhind, yes since it has not been mounted yet
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : okay, you could do an apt-cache search for wfb, if you wanted
<ladydoor> ...
<greywhind> dissection: ok. do the following: fsck /dev/sda3
<Tassos> hi all
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < i tried, it returns nothing
<chattr> nickrud,  http://pastebin.com/m48d89f61
<greywhind> dissection: then follow the prompts, and you should probably choose the default answer to any questions it asks you
<Tassos> anyone knows how I can stop spam in Evolution
<bulmer> alecw1, did you wait long enuff?
<wesolek> nickrud, do you know what does that "auto" command mean? is it how it's mounted? or something like that?
<dissection> greywhind: Okay, doing it
<Tassos> just trying out linux
<nickrud> wesolek, it means to bring up the interface automatically
<NETWizz> I have to reboot
<alecw1> bulmer, nevermind
<nickrud> wesolek, on bot
<Baktaah> HELL I HATE GRUB, how in hells name do you remove GRUB, it seems to be invincible, I got vista running and a vista cd... How can I make things go back before GRUB?
<alecw1> i got it
<nickrud> *boot
<NETWizz> I just removed a crap load of packages
<Fallen[oqp] > it does work now ladydoor
<NETWizz> and freed up some space
<NETWizz> Wish me luck
<wesolek> thanks nickrud :) I hope it'll work :)
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : you can start X?
<alecw1> !language | Baktaah
<ubotu> Baktaah: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < X is started :)
<Puppy_> bruenig: know any other good ones? :) mplayer did not work for this stream.
<Tassos> anyone knows about how to stop spam?
<LinuxProbie> stupid keyring....more like jeyWring.
<dissection> greywhind: It showed this... Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found..... I chose yes to fix it.. and it said fixed.. Not sure if its still doing anything
<LinuxProbie> key^
<bruenig> MikeRotch, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : Great! Okay, that means that there's something up with nvidia and/or GLX
<MikeRotch> umm ok
<greywhind> dissection: did it come back to a regular prompt yet?
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : You probably already knew that, but this will give you a chance to do some work on that in a more comfortable environment
<Baktaah> So..
<Baktaah> Any idas
<Tassos> any software available for spam?
<Baktaah> Grub cant be killed,
<MikeRotch> i got processor 0 processor 1
<MikeRotch> yay
<MikeRotch> thanks
<nickrud> chattr, looking
<Fallen[oqp] > ok thank ladydoor :)
<Baktaah> Im running vista and I want things to go back to normal... :(
<chattr> nickrud,  ok np :)
<jsestri2> kill grub!
<dissection> greywhind: No not yet.. It looks like there're more problems.
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : np
<maxtype> hello
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : Good luck.
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < something more : ubuntu always say that i need nvidia-glx , but i saw on the net that for my graphic card i need nvidia-glx-new :o
<Fallen[oqp] > so ?
<ladydoor> Tassos: To prevent it or to send it? If the latter, don't bother.
<greywhind> dissection: just keep going until it comes back to a regular prompt
<maxtype> I have a mac mini which ubuntu should i download?
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : when does it say you need nvidia-glx?
<Fallen[oqp] > what to do ? ^^"
<Tassos> ladydoor: to send it to the junk folder
<greywhind> maxtype: the regular i386 desktop cd
<Tassos> when it comes
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < when i want to enable desktop effect, or check for proprietary driver
<ladydoor> Tassos: try spamassassin. Also, check out www.spamgourmet.com
<maxtype> Greyscale__: ah ok did but thought I made a mistake, not booting off it some reason
<wesolek> do I have to reboot? or is there another way of doing it, nickrud?
<Puppy_> does anyone know any good media players to play urls with besides vlc and mplayer?
<Fallen[oqp] > and now, when i just start x
<LinuxProbie> oh, walkthrough on the ubuntu forums
<dissection> greywhind: Its back to the prompt
<bruenig> Puppy_, what url are you talking about
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : Ah, are you using a 3D desktop or something?
<bruenig> Puppy_, link?
<Greyscale__> O_o
<MikeRotch> larson999 can you help with my next question... i installed GParted. I am trying to move my current installation of Ubuntu from the Second partition on my Primary Disk to the First partition that currently holds Windows. I am looking to get rid of Windows on that partition so that is no problem.
<nickrud> wesolek, sudo ifdown eth0  then sudo ifup eth0
<Greyscale__> maxtype, wrong person?
<greywhind> dissection: did it say anything else unusual?
<Fallen[oqp] > ladydoor < no, but i will i think
<dissection> greywhind: yes
<Puppy_> bruenig: here: rtsp://a1873.l2639649579.c26396.g.lm.akamaistream.net/Akamai_Live_49579/stream=3
<wesolek> nickrud, cheers mate :)
<maxtype> sorry nick auto complete.. meant greywhind
<greywhind> maxtype: what was that?
<nickrud> chattr, do you see php.load and php.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<chattr> moment
<Tassos> ladydoor - Thanks I will check out the links
<maxtype> greywhind: mac not booting off the cd, thought I made a mistake
<greywhind> maxtype: did you hold down "C"?
<nickrud> chalcedony, erm, php5.conf and .load, that is
<larson999> MikeRotch, you want to move it or just reclaim the windows space?
<nickrud> chattr, , erm, php5.conf and .load, that is
<MikeRotch> move it completely
<maxtype> greywhind: no just on the apple shortcut page, just caught that.. thx :D
<ladydoor> Tassos: np. spamassassin's a package in the repos, I believe, if you're interested.
<dissection> greywhind: Here is the complete thing.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30625/plain/
<MikeRotch> the first partition is a larger one
<nickrud> wesolek, yw
<MikeRotch> is why i want to
<sport> where can the lan ip be seen in ubuntu
<bulmer> dissection now lets see if you can shutdown.. shutdown -r now  (btw remove the cd so it can boot from hd)
<greywhind> dissection: you should be good to go now
<dissection> greywhind: Okay.. let me try
<bruenig> sport, ifconfig | sed 's|:| |g' | awk '/Bcast/ {print $3}'
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : I don't know how helpful this is, but try starting here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto . It's what the ubotu bot suggests for info. on "nvidia"
<Fallen[oqp] > ok thank you ladydoor :)
<chattr> nickrud,  there are some .load files but no php5.conf
<ladydoor> Fallen[oqp] : np
<bulmer> sport easier me thinks...  ip a
<larson999> MikeRotch,i think you'd want to use the gparted live cd for that.  but i think if you move it to the other partition you'll have to 'fix' grub.  not sure because i've never done what you're wanting to do.
<sport> bruenig wow ....
<nickrud> chattr, ok, do you see those files in /etc/apache2/mods-available ?
<MikeRotch> oh ok
<El_Burro> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MikeRotch> thanks though
<Puppy_> bruenig: any ideas?
<chattr> nickrud,  yes in that directory they are
<MikeRotch> would anyone know how to move a Unbuntu installation from the second partition on a disk to the first that currently holds windows.??
<Tassos> ladydoor: Sorry, what's repos?
<bulmer> MikeRotch, may as well re-install
<bruenig> MikeRotch, move all the files over, modify /etc/fstab and modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MikeRotch> i have done too much and i am not so advanced
<bradley> Hello, this is my first time here
<Puppy_> hi bradley!
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeRotch: A cheaters way might be to install a fresh copy over your windows install then copy /home from the old one
<nickrud> chattr, ok, I'm not sure I understood you, but to be sure: there were no references to php5 in mods-enabled?
<LinuxProbie> ok, trying AGAIN
<Baktaah> Does anyone know how to use the vista DVD to remove grub and make it boot vista AS DEFAULT, as it was before?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it really is quite simple, just move all the files over and then modify two text files, that is all
<MikeRotch> modify them to say what
<greywhind> dissection: how'd it go?
<MikeRotch> i am new man sorry
<bradley> Hi Puppy
<chattr> nickrud,  in the directory mods_enabled there arent zhst files in
<dissection> greywhind, bulmer: I'm in now :D thanks :D:D:D:D
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you move the files over and I will guide you on how to set them up
<bulmer> dissection, perseverance helps :)
<chattr> nickrud,  in the directory mods_enabled there arent that files they were only in mods-avaible
<bruenig> MikeRotch, by the way, best to copy and then remove, not literally move
<bradley> I recently install Ubuntu
<yrth> I just came here to thank you, nickrud :) I think it's working great, cheers mate :)
<MikeRotch> so what do i do about the first partition it is still NTFS
<greywhind> dissection: so you are booted from the regular installation now?
<bulmer> dissection, congrats..enjoy ubuntu
<dissection> bulmer, greywhind: So it wasn't really a serious problem that I had, or was it? What may have caused it?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, oh you need to format that as ext3
<bruenig> !info gparted | MikeRotch
<dissection> greywhind: Yes I'm booted from my ubuntu installation.
<ubotu> mikerotch: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<MikeRotch> not reiserfs?
<MikeRotch> ok
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you can use reiser if you want
<nickrud> chattr, ok then, do this:   cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled     . Then,   sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php5* .
<sport> bruenig, i might be doing this all wrong, but cant you enter a lan ip of a comp in to firefox and have it bring up shared info...
<nickrud> chattr, don't forget the period at the end of the second command.
<MikeRotch> cool yea i am already in gparted right now
<MikeRotch> the only option i can do is unmounting
<bulmer> dissection, doing an fsck is major...man fsck.. but it usually recovers from another boot record
<bruenig> sport, I have never heard of that, but maybe
<bruenig> MikeRotch, unmount and then format
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you can't modify mounted partitions for obvious reasons
<greywhind> dissection: well, essentially a bit of data got corrupted or some links got damaged on your disk, and you fixed it by running the command "fsck /dev/sda3," which is a utility that fixes problems like that.
<bulmer> sport, wht shared info are you after?
<MikeRotch> i do not unmount Ubuntu right?
<MikeRotch> haha
<sport> bulmer shared folders
<Puppy_> bradley: is it your first linux operating system?
<ladydoor> Tassos: the Ubuntu repositories...you download packages from them using synaptic/aptitude/adept/apt-get/etc.
<LinuxProbie> so, who else wants to frag keyring, just figured out how.
<joelle> has anyone setup jpackage in ubuntu?
<bulmer> sport, maybe if your browser supports file try .... file:///localhost
<Tassos> ladydoor, no idea what's all that - I am 2 days old in linux
<Tassos> hah
<bradley> Puppy I have installed Red Hat once or twice. I wasnt able to see the screen after the install. Then I went to ubunto. why is ubunto a linux operating system?
<pixelmonkey> anyone notice an issue where notification bubbles randomly stop working across the desktop?  I've tried killing notification-daemon, gnome-panel, etc. but no look.  Only thing that seems to fix it is restarting X.
<Tassos> I find it kind of hard to install things
<chattr> nickrud,  ok done
<bulmer> sport  or  file:///127.0.0.1
<greywhind> bradley: it's a distribution of Linux, like Red Hat is.
<nickrud> chattr, restart apache and take a look
<jsestri2> Does anyone have bootlogd running or a /var/log/boot log with anything in it?
<bruenig> bulmer, isn't that the same as /127.0.0.1 and there is no /127.0.0.1 file so it would fail?
<dissection> greywhind, bulmer: What got me worried there is that I may not be able to regain access to thunderbird which I have installed on Ubuntu. It contains some important mails in my inbox and sent folder. Was I worrying too much? I was wondering what other problems would I possibly face along the way. I recently shifted to Ubuntu and though I have dualboot right now, I want to ditch Windows for good. Its these problems like these that worries me though cause I h
<Puppy_> bradley: sorry I don't know technical stuff. yeah what graywhind said. :)
<Tassos> ladydoor, like how do I install Spamassassin? Just type this?   rpmbuild -tb Mail-SpamAssassin-3.2.1.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<greywhind> dissection: I'd say you're much less likely to permanently lose data with Ubuntu than with Windows, given the existence of viruses and such for Windows.
<bulmer> bruenig, yep it failed on mine..but it worked on file:///   i dont know why yet
<maxtype> greywhind: I did do this correctly right, downloade i386 iso, mounted burnt, booting with c pressed?
<chattr> nickrud,  is it php5*. or php5* . ?
<bulmer> sport: sorry..just try  file:///
* bruenig goes to try that
<Fallen[oqp] > i have this problem : i can  start X when i have Driver "nv" but i can't when i have Driver"nvidia"
<nickrud> chattr, second one. the dot by itself means the current directory
<Fallen[oqp] > i get error about wfb
<greywhind> maxtype: as long as you burned the ISO with the built-in Mac disk utility, it sounds like you're doing it right.
<bruenig> that just brings up / as you would expect
<dissection> greywhind: Though I've never really had a viruses problems, its primarily the reason why I decided to switch to Linux.
<LinuxProbie> Having children is like living in a frat house. No one sleeps, everything is broken, and there's a lot of throwing up.
<jsestri2> Does anyone here know about resolving boot issues?
<LinuxProbie> wups.
<sport> bulmer im not sure its not reacting
<bradley> so, is linux the foundation of ubunto and Red hat?
<larson999> yeah, ray
<nickrud> Tassos, you'd do apt-cache search spamassassin; that'll show you all the packages that mention spamassassin in the name or description. Then you   apt-get install spamassassin
<bulmer> dissection, linux has this nice journaling system that keeps copies of those boot stuff
<bruenig> bradley, liinux is the name of the kernel
<chattr> nickrud,  there is now a file called php5* right ?
<bruenig> linux*
<dissection> bulmer: You mean fsck?
<maxtype> greywhind: ahh that's my prob I used toast.. thx G'
<LinuxProbie> i;m gonna reboot and see if this worked.
<bradley> bruenig, what is kernel? I have read about it, but still do not ignolize it.
<greywhind> dissection: also, i'd say that once you've got Ubuntu booting at least once from an installation on your hard-drive, it's pretty likely that you'll be able to keep it that way. once in a while you might need to do some maintenance (like we just did).
<MikeRotch> bruenig i get this error.. The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints:
<MikeRotch> /media/hda1Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. You are advised to unmount them manually.
<bulmer> dissection no, i meant because of the file system it uses, like reiserfs or ext2/3 it has journaling capabilities
<ladydoor> bradley: basically, Linux is the kernel that both of them boot, and the core usable system is GNU utilities, and then other things build from there.
<bruenig> MikeRotch, try sudo umount /media/hda1
<nickrud> chattr, no, you should have two links in mods-enabled; if you do ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*, you'll see they are all pointers to files in mods-available
<MikeRotch> thanks 1 second
<bruenig> bradley, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computer_science%29
<bulmer> sport maybe it does support the file:///   I forget what this is called like the http services?
<Puppy_> bradley: are you a windows user?
<dissection> greywhind: Okay, atleast I know what to do if that happens again. This channel has been so helpful :D
<bulmer> sport maybe it does not* support the file:/// yet on your system*   I forget what this is called like the http services?
<chattr> nickrud,  i got only lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2007-07-21 01:35 php5* -> ../mods-avaible/php5*
<greywhind> bradley: a kernel is a program that forms the basic elements you need to run other programs, even basic ones like a graphical environment.
<bulmer> dissection, well someday when you get good at  it..come back and help others as payback :)
<bruenig> kernel is the middle man between software and hardware
<MikeRotch> bruenig, thanks, it is formattednow
<dissection> bulmer: I'm here to do that with the bit of knowledge I have for people who're know lesser than me.
<dissection> Although those are very rare cases but I'll still do whatever I can =)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok so mount it again, and then copy everything over onto it, cp -R / /media/hda1
<nickrud> chattr, ok, now that was odd. do sudo unlink /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5*
<chattr> ok
<greywhind> maxtype: if you still have problems booting with "C" held down, please send me a pm. i'll be afk for about 20 minutes.
<bruenig> MikeRotch, don't do that, i think there is a better way
<MikeRotch> bruenig when i right click in gparted the new reiserfs
<bulmer> dissection alright....enjoy your ubuntu
<MikeRotch> i get no mount option
<chattr> nickrud,  ok done
<greywhind> dissection: see you around. i'm leaving for a little bit.
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok, do "grep ntfs /etc/fstab" and paste the output
<LinuxProbie> Muahahahahaha, no mroe keyring. *rejoice*
<bulmer> greywhind, just an fyi..after booting from liveCD..one can su to root and then chroot /
<jrib> nickrud: a2enmod is less error-prone fwiw
<bulmer> this will free up the cdrom and it can be reused
<nickrud> chattr, cut and paste this:    cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled && sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php5   .     <---
<MikeRotch> UUID=EA147C00147BCDD7 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<MikeRotch> UUID=3808157E08153C76 /media/hdc1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<MikeRotch> UUID=6EA8CE45A8CE0B91 /media/hdd1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<MikeRotch> UUID=E4903E04903DDE2C /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> wow you had a lot of ntfs partitions
<greywhind> bulmer: thanks.
<MikeRotch> i have alot of extra storage
<MikeRotch> that came from windows
<squee> How do i change what keys adjust brightness?
<Fallen[oqp] > i have problem using the ubuntu packet nvidia-glx-new, i can't start X with Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf, how to fixe it ?
<nickrud> jrib, thank you very much, never seen that one
<Fallen[oqp] > it ells me about wfb :o
<Fallen[oqp] > tells*
<bulmer> greywhind, you're welcome
<sport> bulmer: well i got it to work but it only shows local files regardless of what i enter , even totally made up numbers
<dissection> greywhind: See you dude, and thanks again
<greywhind> dissection: bye for now
<chattr> nickrud,  ok done no there is a file php5
<bulmer> sport do you expect another puter to show you their directories without logging on them?
<maxtype> anyone know if apple remote works by default with linux mce?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, do sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<bulmer> sport do you expect another puter to show you their directories without logging on to* them?
<nickrud> chattr, you should have both php5.conf and php5.load in mods-enabled now
<MikeRotch> basically bruenig i got my 1st partition formatted reiserfs and the mountpoint says nothing but the second partition say mountpoint /
<MikeRotch> in case that is useful
<sport> bulmer well arent lans open...
<nickrud> jrib, also learned about htop today. Two useful things
<bulmer> sport lans maybe open but not other puters :) security?
<NETWizz> Back
<NETWizz> Had to fix ubuntu
<NETWizz> the update messed it up
<NETWizz> X didn't start
<NETWizz> Had to
<bruenig> MikeRotch, does that command work?
<NETWizz> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sport> bulmer: so if i disabled the firewalls...
<MikeRotch> ok now bruenig, i got the mountpoint on the new reiserfs partition as "/dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<MikeRotch> tthere should be two?
<NETWizz> then .\NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you changed it in /etc/fstab you mean?
<riaal> firestarter is blocking ping etc, on eth1. eth1 is a local interface and I do not want the firewall to interfear whit it, How do I disable eth1 and not eth1? =S
<NETWizz> And let it build me a new Kernel INterface
<NETWizz> then reboot
<jrib> !enter | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<riaal> firestarter is blocking ping etc, on eth1. eth1 is a local interface and I do not want the firewall to interfear whit it, How do I disable eth1 and not eth0? =S
<bulmer> sport what is your goal? what are you attempting to do?
<MikeRotch> no i didn't do anything you haven't said to do
<MikeRotch> i did look at that file in gedit but nothing else
<bradley> I am a windows user. Greywhind, does windows have a kernal?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok so the /dev/hda1 newly created reiser partition is mounted at /media/hda1
<bulmer> riaal, you can flush out the iptables rules..
<sport> bulmer allow all computer on the star network... to be networked
<nickrud> chattr, does it look right? if so, restart apache and take a look
<bruenig> MikeRotch, this is correct?
<MikeRotch> it's mounted at...
<MikeRotch> "/media/disk, /media/hda1"
<MikeRotch> there are two...
<bulmer> sport they can be networked, but do you expect any user from one host to access another host without security?
<jgoguen> bradley: Windows does have a kernel, and has since NT...but you never hear anyone talk about it :)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, do "grep hda1 /etc/mtab"
<sport> well do allow at firewalls i mean set them as exceptions?
<MikeRotch> bruenig
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda1 /media/disk reiserfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 reiserfs rw 0 0
<bradley> Before windows NT the kernal was DOS for windows?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, hmmm, do sudo umount /dev/hda1, and then do sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<bulmer> sport what you have in mind is not good enuff for security standpoint...
<chattr> nickrud,  done but nothing changed
<chattr> white browser
<jgoguen> bradley: before that, Windows ran as basically a graphical thing on top of DOS, especially before Win95
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it shouldn't be mounted in two different places I don't believe
<chattr> php5.config and php5.load are in the directory enabled
<jrib> chattr: make sure you clear your browser's cache and refresh
<nickrud> chattr, show me /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and /etc/apache2/mods-available
<MikeRotch> same thing in Gparted
<musashi> anyone know if there is an irc channel for help with dvd issues?
<jgoguen> bradley: even Win95/98/ME was IMO just a poorly done graphical cover over a bad implementation of DOS :)
<sport> bulmer : what do i do  ..halp
<NETWizz> I like compling my own video driver now
<NETWizz> it is so easy
<MikeRotch> bruenig, also same thing here
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda1 /media/disk reiserfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 reiserfs rw 0 0
<MikeRotch> can i just umount the media/disk one?
<MikeRotch> or no?
<nickrud> chattr, but check jrib's suggestion first, it's quicker :)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok um sudo umount /media/disk
<bruenig> yeah
<NETWizz> How is the official Linux Kernel compiled?
<LinuxProbie> what's a good media burning program for ubuntu?
<bulmer> sport what is your goal? what are you attempting to do? you want it secured or left wide open?
<bruenig> NETWizz, with gcc
<NETWizz>  k3b
<NETWizz> I know
* nickrud has slow fingers
<NETWizz> but how do they compile the restricted modules
<NETWizz> the common
<MikeRotch> opk bruenig now says
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 reiserfs rw 0 0
<NETWizz> and headers
<jrib> NETWizz: stop pressing enter so much
<bruenig> MikeRotch, alright so make sure there is nothing in /media/hda1
<LaserLine> LinuxProbie: GnomeBaker perhaps
<MikeRotch> yes bruenig it is empty
<chattr> NickPresta,  http://pastebin.com/m1cf9cbd9
<johnSmith> can anyone recommend any other good channels. i want to try the irc client out as its my first time
<LinuxProbie> I think I have that one....*rummage*
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok your install now is on hda2 right?
<sport> bulmer: id like a fairly secure lan network. is there a option for password access maybe.
<MikeRotch> yea on mountpoint "/"
<jgoguen> LinuxProbie: k3b is good too
<chattr> jrib i refreshed and cleared the cache but not effect
<johnSmith> k3b what server is that on
<bruenig> MikeRotch, do sudo dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/hda1, this make take a while as it is literally copying bit for bit everything on hda2
<bulmer> sport before you get into networking of computers maybe you need to pick up a book on basics of computer security..
<nickrud> chattr, are you sure you restarted apache? sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<musashi> johnSmith: this one is a busy channel. i'd find a local channel in your area https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat smaller and more fun
<MikeRotch> ok bruenig i did it and no message as of yet
<chattr> nick yes
<chattr> NickPresta,  yes
<chattr> argh
<sport> bulmer: any advised reading?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yeah depending on the size of your stuff and cpu and such, could take many minutes
<chattr> Nickrude yes
<bruenig> or even hours I suppose if it is massive
<MikeRotch> cool, yea it's just sittin gin the white.
<MikeRotch> doing nothing haha
<bulmer> sport: nothing specific..i just google for easy readings
<jgoguen> johnSmith: check in Synaptic, it should be there...I've got all the repositories enabled, I'm not sure which one actually has it...
<sport> bulmer before i go can i ask how long u've been into computers
<MikeRotch> bruenig do you mind if i add you
<bruenig> MikeRotch, add me?
<moomin1> hi, If I remove a network card and replace it with another one eth1 gets used for the new card and eth0 is just unused.. how can i reclaim eth0 ?
<bulmer> sport ummm you have heard of punch cards? hehehe
<MikeRotch> yes bruenig. i am using kopete. i can add people to buddy list
<Varsendaggr> howdy
<MikeRotch> even for IRC people
<bruenig> that's fine I guess
<sport> bulmer: mmkay i catch ur meaning you could be my dad :D
<nickrud> chattr, by accident, you got my real nickname right: nick rude :)  Then I'm at a loss. you have the right module, it's linked in, and apache should have seen it when it's restarted.
<bulmer> sport right o...lolz
<MikeRotch> bruenig there shoudl be no message until it finishes right?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you can edit the other text files while it does that, do gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and scroll down to the bottom, it should be pretty self explanatory, but where it says root (hd0,1) change it to (hd0,0)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, right
<sport> bulmer: any terms to mind while researching security?
<chattr> Nickrud yes i dont understand why i dont starts
<MikeRotch> thanks
<MikeRotch> 1 second
<chattr> Nickrud looks like the php not starts
<nickrud> chattr, one last check: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5*   <-- show me that on a pastebin
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you will want to do that to all of the entries, recovery mode and everything
<bulmer> sport just the basics for you, single computer security to get started, and then work yourself towards networking
<MikeRotch> bruenoig after i put password after that command...
<MikeRotch> (gedit:8228): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<MikeRotch> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Varsendaggr> hey anyone here play Assaultcube or the new saurbratten
<MikeRotch> but it still opened
<MikeRotch> is that normal
<nickrud> MikeRotch, yes
<Varsendaggr> it is awesome
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yeah that is a harmless thing, it doesn't mean anything
<rockets> Is there any way to roll out predefined installations of Ubuntu, similar to Red Hat's kickstart files?
<MikeRotch> thanks :-)
<chattr> nickrud /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load
<nickrud> chattr, no, ls -l . That will verify that the links are right
<MikeRotch> bruenig so i change after the Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<MikeRotch> and all the other ones too??
<MikeRotch> they all say (hd0,1)
<chattr> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133 2007-07-21 01:45 /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<chattr> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  59 2007-07-21 01:45 /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load
<bruenig> MikeRotch, right, everywhere you see root at the beginning of a line, then change it to (hd0,0)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, as counting starts from 0
<MikeRotch> do i need to delete Otther Operating Systems
<MikeRotch> it still says windows is in (hd0,0)
<fjoesne> where can i find additional information about the ubuntu packages i install
<fjoesne> ? :)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yeah delete that since you don't have windows anymore, delete all of that stuff, the title, chainloader, all of that
<nickrud> chattr, ok, the links still didn't get made right.   do sudo unlink /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5*
<moomin1> anyone able to help me out with my eth0 problem :)  I dont mind waiting in line .. just want to know if somone will be able to help in a min
<Busata> There any channel on this server where I can ask curl-related problems?
<jsestri2> X can't find drivers to run gdm, whats the problem?
<EdsipeR> is possible to get gnome 2.8 in feisty ?
<bulmer> fjoesne, as a start  dpkp -i packagename
<nickrud> chattr, then, using the tool jrib pointed out, do    sudo a2enmod php5
<MikeRotch> bruenig shoudl i wait to save till terminal finishes copying?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, no
<stroyan> rockets: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<MikeRotch> ok bruenig it;s saved
<bulmer> fjoesne, as a start  dpkp -l packagename   <--an eel not an i
<jgoguen> moomin1: if we know what your problem is, we can tell you if we can help :)
<EnsGabe> How can I change the font used by the terminals on my machine?
<squee> How do i change what keys adjust brightness?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok so the last text file, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, you want to edit the /dev/hda1 thing to now mount to / instead of /media/hda1, and change the /dev/hda2 to somewhere else, if you want, you can mount it in /media/hda2
<moomin1> jgoguen: ... If I remove a network card and replace it with another one eth1 gets used for the new card and eth0 is just unused.. how can i reclaim eth0 ?
<nickrud> EnsGabe, in the terminal menu, edit->current profile
<chattr> Nickrud. Module php5 installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<bruenig> MikeRotch, or not mount it at all if you want
<jsestri2> Wow upgrading versions of ubuntu is such crap...makes me wish I had windows
<nickrud> chattr, do what it said
<jgoguen> moomin1: so you open your computer, take out the NIC, put a new one in, and now this new one is eth1 and eth0 is there but nothing...right?
<bruenig> jsestri2, upgrading through windows requires full reinstall, you can do that on ubuntu too
<EnsGabe> nickrud, real terminals, not terminal emulators
<jsestri2> bruenig: just venting really...but I am getting pissed that I upgraded dapper
<fjoesne> bulmer: thanks
<moomin1> jgoguen: yes.. i think eth0 is linked to the old MAC address but it will not be used now
<chattr> run: command not found ..
<MikeRotch> in gparted the mountpoint for dev/hda1 is /media/hda1
<bruenig> jsestri2, ubuntu's discrete release cycle bugs me too, that is why I switched to a rolling release so you don't have to deal with all of the upgrades at once therefore less breakage
<MikeRotch> but i want to edit that to make it boot from "/"?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, right, change it to /
<jsestri2> bruenig I would except at school I have limited data transfer per day...
<MikeRotch> also it still says ntfs??
<jgoguen> moomin1: open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and use this command: cat /etc/iftab
<MikeRotch> bruenig also it still says ntfs?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, change it to reiserfs
<jgoguen> moomin1: paste that at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me the URL you get
<bruenig> MikeRotch, paste the line when you finish it
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda2
<MikeRotch> UUID=7a7dc1e9-8f72-4492-b803-e620aa6c7533 /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda1
<MikeRotch> UUID=EA147C00147BCDD7 /     reiserfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jsestri2> bruenig: You wouldn't happen to be able to help with a hang up at boot time would you?
<MikeRotch> sorry that is both partitions
<chattr> nickrud it works now
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you have them both mounting at /
<jgoguen> moomin1: also give the command 'ifconfig' and tell me the Hwaddr for eth0 and eth1
<MikeRotch> yea that's why i asked you
<nickrud> chattr, I'm gonna remember that tool, you should too :)
<chainzawz> Hey guys, I have checked the forum and I can't seem to find an answer.  Anywasy when I try to install the OS on my computer I get a disk 80 error as well as an error that says corrupt kernal...any ideas?
<dusk__> how can i get pass rapidshare hour limit with ubuntu???
<MikeRotch> my gPrated  says /media/hda1 is the first partition's mountpioint
<moomin1> jgoguen: ah i see .. i guessing i just remove the eth0 line
<SpankBox> dusk__, pay
<chattr> nickrud what does this command normally do?
<nickrud> chattr, which one?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, don't worry about gparted, that is where it is currently mounted which is why gparted says that, we are changing it so that next time it mounts at /
<chattr> a2enmod
<jgoguen> moomin1: likely so...and change 'eth1' to 'eth0' after that, and reboot :)
<moomin1> jgoguen: thanks :D
<nickrud> chattr, it means apache2 enable module
<chainzawz> Hey guys, I have checked the forum and I can't seem to find an answer.  Anywasy when I try to install the OS on my computer I get a disk 80 error as well as an error that says corrupt kernal...any ideas?
<Kevin4381> I can't get my ati card working ... after following the ati unofficial wiki a few times; the OpenGL vendor string in fglrxinfo still reads "Tungsten Graphics, Inc"
<Kevin4381> I don't know what happened, xorg.conf keeps disapearing too.
<MikeRotch> bruenig so what shoudl i do temp change the /dev/hda2 mointpoint to somethign else?
<allbert> #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007
<nickrud> chattr, it automates making those links we were trying to get. If you do ls -l mods-enabled , you'll see the new ones you just make
<chattr> nickrud if i want my sql now do i only need to sudo apt-get install mysql ?
<nickrud> *made
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bruenig> MikeRotch, if you want it mounted, for extra storage perhaps, I would mount it in /media/hda2
<MikeRotch> sweet thanks
<bruenig> MikeRotch, paste the lines again, just to make sure
<jsestri2> How can i setup a minimal x configureation?
<MikeRotch> bruenig
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda2
<MikeRotch> UUID=7a7dc1e9-8f72-4492-b803-e620aa6c7533 /media/hda2               reiserfs notail          0       1
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda1
<MikeRotch> UUID=EA147C00147BCDD7 /     reiserfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<chainzawz> Can someone help me installing the OS?
<MikeRotch> is the second one need all that stuff under the reiser
<nickrud> chattr, mysql-server-5.0
<MikeRotch> reiserfs**
<ninjagumbyJEW> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonk
<Olijew> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, Lupin,
<HanSoloJEW> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 7
<Vagina> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, Lupin,
<AlottaFagina> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, 
<MoneySignJEW> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * To
-ninjagumbyJEW:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks
<Snape> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on
-MoneySignJEW:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Ton
-HanSoloJEW:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 74
-Olijew:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, Lupin, 
-Snape:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on 
-AlottaFagina:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, L
-Vagina:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, Lupin, 
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok first thing you want to do is change UUID=blahblah, to the actual name, so change the first one to /dev/hda2 and the second one to /dev/hda1
<Ovaries> * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, Lupi
-Ovaries:#ubuntu- * Burbage dies on pg. 12 * Hedwig gets Avada Kedavra'd, dies on pg. 56 * Mad-Eye dies on pg. 78 * Scrimgeour dies on pg. 159 * Wormtail dies on pg. 471 * Dobby dies on pg. 476 * Snape gets bitten on the neck by Nagini, dies on pg. 658 * Fred Weasley gets blown up, dies on pg. 637 * Harry gets fucked up by Voldemort on pg. 704 o Comes back to life on pg. 724 * Voldemort gets killed by his own rebounding curse (n00b) on pg. 744 * Tonks, Lupin
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jsestri2> lol wtf
<dissection> Hah
<ninjagumby> wtf
<MikeRotch> that's not funny
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok first thing you want to do is change UUID=blahblah, to the actual name, so change the first one to /dev/hda2 and the second one to /dev/hda1
<chainzawz> Hey guys, I have checked the forum and I can't seem to find an answer.  Anywasy when I try to install the OS on my computer I get a disk 80 error as well as an error that says corrupt kernal...any ideas?
<nickrud> spoiler alert!
<chattr> nickrud,  for normal local use too?
<Kevin4381> can I REINSTALL ubuntu without losing the contents of my /home/user/ folder??
<bruenig> Kevin4381, is that directory on another partition?
<jayone> hello all
<Kevin4381> no
<Kevin4381> bruenig:
<MikeRotch> bruenig
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda2
<MikeRotch> UUID=/dev/hda2 /media/hda2               reiserfs notail          0       1
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda1
<MikeRotch> UUID=/dev/hda1 /     reiserfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<nickrud> chattr, yes. I use those for running a server on this laptop where I test drupal code before putting it up on the real server
<jrib> MikeRotch: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<chainzawz> Hey guys, I have checked the forum and I can't seem to find an answer.  Anywasy when I try to install the OS on my computer I get a disk 80 error as well as an error that says corrupt kernal...any ideas?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, no delete the UUID= from in front of them
<MikeRotch> oh sh*t don't change the numbers???
<Kevin4381> bruenig: there is no way to reinstall without losing that folder, then?
<chainzawz> Hey guys, I have checked the forum and I can't seem to find an answer.  Anywasy when I try to install the OS on my computer I get a disk 80 error as well as an error that says corrupt kernal...any ideas?
<bruenig> Kevin4381, backup and put it back perhaps but in one way or another the partition will need to be formatted so that will go with it
<jayone> anyone here from Charlotte, NC
<Megaqwerty> MikeRotch: (05:03:15 PM) MikeRotch: # /dev/hda2
<Megaqwerty> (05:03:15 PM) MikeRotch: UUID=7a7dc1e9-8f72-4492-b803-e620aa6c7533 /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<Megaqwerty> (05:03:15 PM) MikeRotch: # /dev/hda1
<Megaqwerty> (05:03:15 PM) MikeRotch: UUID=EA147C00147BCDD7 /     reiserfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<nickrud> MikeRotch, back up home onto the /dev/hda2, then put it back when done
<dn4> ok I have a bios that automatically has the bootup using an onboard VGA port, well that port is broken and when the system boots up I get nothing. Is there a way to scrap the current bios and install a different bios that allows for the AGP slot to become the current video card??
<chattr> nickrud, and this will work without problems now
<chainzawz> Hey guys, I have checked the forum and I can't seem to find an answer.  Anywasy when I try to install the OS on my computer I get a disk 80 error as well as an error that says corrupt kernal...any ideas?
<chattr> ?
<Kevin4381> bruenig:  - I was hoping to avoid that becuase its like 20 GBs and it just takes a while to copy the data--I already have a backup of it all.
<chainzawz> Hey guys, I have checked the forum and I can't seem to find an answer.  Anywasy when I try to install the OS on my computer I get a disk 80 error as well as an error that says corrupt kernal...any ideas?
<MikeRotch> bruenig yea i can undo changes
<bruenig> Kevin4381, right well there is no way around the formatting
<MikeRotch> now bruenig i have the numbers back
<MikeRotch> haha
<jayone> chainzawz, did you check the disk for errors?
<Kevin4381> however.. it sounds to me like you are suggesting I put it on a seperate partition in the future
<jsestri2> What happens if I run apt-get dist-upgrade without changing the sources list?
<Kevin4381> whats a good size for ubuntu's partition?
<chainzawz> Yes doesn't come up with anything....
<LinuxProbie> how do i view processes and kill the broken one?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, the numbers are going to change, so it won't mount anything
<jayone> you checked it using the utility option when booting the disk?
<databuddy> gah
<databuddy> did ops get the spammerz
<bruenig> MikeRotch, that is why it is better now to use the actual thing
<nickrud> chattr, Worked For Me
<MikeRotch> just ell me where to put the /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2
<MikeRotch> i am gettging confused so sorry
<MikeRotch> :-(
<chattr> Nickrud ok lol :)
<chainzawz> When I check it with that I get an error saying that the kernal is corrupt
<bruenig> MikeRotch, pastebin those lines and i will edit them
<bruenig> !paste | MikeRotch
<ubotu> MikeRotch: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grigory> cockingshits
<chattr> nickrud i will go offline and thanks for you help
<Grigory> ubotu: cockingshits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cockingshits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !language | Grigory
<nickrud> chattr, yw. Wished I'd known that tool sooner, woulda saved a lot of time. Take care
<Grigory> ubotu: cockingshits
<Some_Person> Why doesn't Ubuntu put Freevo in the repositories?
<Grigory> chattr: cockingshits
<nickrud> bye bye
<chattr> nickrud ok :)
<MikeRotch> bruenig what syntax do i paste in?
<bruenig> Some_Person, what is freevo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-177-2-220.lsanca.fios.verizon.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it doesn't really mattery, raw is fine
<bruenig> bash maybe
<bruenig> all that affects is highlighting
<LinuxProbie> how do i view processes and kill the broken one?
<Some_Person> bruenig: it's like Windows Media Center, but free and for Linux
<MikeRotch> ok bruenig this is what i get
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda2
<MikeRotch> UUID=7a7dc1e9-8f72-4492-b803-e620aa6c7533 /media/hda2               reiserfs notail          0       1
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda1
<MikeRotch> UUID=EA147C00147BCDD7 /     reiserfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<bruenig> sigh
<Megaqwerty> LinuxProbie: top will show processes
<MikeRotch> i filled in everything
<bruenig> MikeRotch, put it in the pastebin and give me the url to your paste
<Megaqwerty> LinuxProbie: ps aux will also do so
<piedoggie> can't play dvd.  followed inst in faq but it doesn't work
<LinuxProbie> Megaqwerty, *blank  look*
<databuddy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MikeRotch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30628/
<MikeRotch> i guess
<Megaqwerty> LinuxProbie: I have no idea what you want then
<piedoggie> did that
<NETWizz> Okay
<piedoggie> but wil chek again
<NETWizz> I got VMWARE working again
<LinuxProbie> Megaqwerty, firefox is frozen, and i need to kill it's process
<Megaqwerty> LinuxProbie: ah, killall firefox-bin
<Some_Person> Freevo takes A LONG TIME to get going on Ubuntu, mainly because of the dependencies and the fact that it's not in any repository
<MikeRotch> did you see the link bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30628/
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yes here is what it should look like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30631/
<LinuxProbie> thx
<Megaqwerty> LinuxProbie: you're welcome
<bruenig> MikeRotch, might want to space that a little bit so that it is easier to read or not, up to you
<xoqa> hello :) anyone know of a command line pdf reader?
<stroyan> Megaqwerty: you can also use xkill and click on a window to 'kill' the process that started it by closing the X server connection.
<MikeRotch> whoa ok thanks
<MikeRotch> so now i save?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yes, after you save to sudo mkdir /media/hda2 so that hda2 has a place to mount and you should be good to go
<bruenig> do*
<matthe1> crap
<matthe1> i need help
<NETWizz> I cannot empty my trash
<matthe1> 2 problems
<jrib> xoqa: well you could use 'pdftotext'
<Megaqwerty> stroyan: from the manpage: This command does not provide any warranty that the application whose connection to the X server is closed will abort nicely, or even abort at all. All this command does is to close the connection to the X server. Many existing applications do indeed  abort
<Megaqwerty>        when their connection to the X server is closed, but some can choose to continue.
<NETWizz> all the files in it have this lock icon over them
<matthe1> first my swap drive not mount...
<MikeRotch> also brunieg the first terminal is STILL copying... is that normal my whole OS is like 3 gig.
<MikeRotch> haha
<matthe1> second i cant open any programs in 1 drive
<stroyan> Megaqwerty: True, it is not a sure kill.  But it avoids the mystery of process names for applications.
<jayone> hello all
<Megaqwerty> stroyan: yes, but bash's tab completion clears that up almost 100% of the time
<jayone> anyone have experience with install on a thinkpad t40?
<matthe1> can any one help?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it might take quite a while, everything is configured though, so once it does finish, just reboot, if all is well delete everything in /media/hda2 and it will all be switched
<Megaqwerty> and not all processes run in the GUI
<matthe1> how can u mount my swap drive?
<MikeRotch> but it should boot to the first partition first now?
<NETWizz> fixed
<NETWizz> Had to take ownership of my .Trash
<NETWizz> with chown
<bruenig> MikeRotch, right, but all the files will also still be in /dev/hda2 since all you have done is copied it
<MikeRotch> nice
<jayone> hello to all
<MikeRotch> thanks alot for your help.
<NETWizz> sudo chown -R NTWizz ./Trash
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone know where to download Wine Fonts"
<MikeRotch> i willw ait now for it to copy haha
<NETWizz> from my home directory
<NETWizz> annoying as hell to have to fix the permissions on my trash
<matthe1> hmmm
<matthe1> i need help
<MikeRotch> Indy i believe you can install wine-doors
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, for use with ubuntu you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: well, the only app i have under wine(Pokerstars), the font is awfulk
<MikeRotch> that is how i got my fonts for it
<MikeRotch> was easy
<IndyGunFreak> MikeRotch: wine-doors?..
<bruenig> pokerstars run great here
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<bruenig> runs*
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, you can try  ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: it runs great, but the font is terrible.
<matthe1> any one?
<stroyan> matthe1: swap isn't mounted.  It is activated with swapon and deactivated with swapoff.
<bruenig> the fonts is good I mean
<bruenig> font*
<matthe1> ?
<matthe1> i dunno
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: well, when I reinstalled ubuntu the other day after doing some significant hardware upgrades, since then, the font has been awful
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: that folder is empty
<IndyGunFreak> so i guess i should download a font there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, I have had updates where wine messes up fonts, I figured out (I think) that if wine has opengl enabled but you don't have gl enabled on your computer, fonts look terrible
<NETWizz> Does ubuntu support SE Linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb null!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic easytiger!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic sgrove!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic grub_booter_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-b solid_liq!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, wonder if thats the problem..
<lazellama> Can someone help me install lincity-ng
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, when I recompiled it without opengl, and that was the only change, it looked fine
<greywhind> maxtype: are you still there?
<greywhind> guess not.
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, mines empty also, but I know little to nothing about wine. Just use it for ie6
<matthe1> my swap wont work:(
<IndyGunFreak> MikeRotch: where did you find wine-doors?..i ts not in the repos.
<Megaqwerty> IndyGunFreak: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<bruenig> its on the tubes
<travis1> lol use the tubes luke!
<MikeRotch> my buddie told me the command
<MikeRotch> and i dunno i got it
<MikeRotch> let me see if i can find
<travis1> heh
<travis1> command history ftw
<bruenig> winedoors is just a wine package manager
<bruenig> I don't think it installs fonts iirc
<stroyan> matthe1: Did your swap stop working, or was this an install problem?
<bruenig> it is just so that you can uninstall applications from wine without chasing down all the files yourself
<matthe1> 6.10 to 7.04
<matthe1> and stoped worked
<MikeRotch> ok indygunfreak
<matthe1> :(
<MikeRotch> i found some commands that you could try for adding source or something
<MikeRotch> and a key
<IndyGunFreak> MikeRotch: installing now.
<MikeRotch> oh ok then envermind
<stroyan> matthe1: What does    grep swap /etc/fstab    report?
<NETWizz> oh
<NETWizz> you can fix your swap
<NETWizz> the problem is the uuid
<NETWizz> doesn't match
<alecw1> I'm a noob, and I'm trying to install "thunderbird". I looked on synaptics, and I saw a standalone 1.5 version, but I want the new v2. Can someone help?
<matthe1> music@music-desktop:~$ grep swap /etc/fstab
<matthe1> music@music-desktop:~$
<UnknownUniverse> WHAT ARE THE KEYS FOR 3D CUBE EFFECT
<jsestri2> Can I run the install from the CD and install to a partition that already has ubuntu installed on it?
<yourself3082> hi
<bradley> hi
<databuddy> jsestri2 yeah man
<bradley> hi yourself
<databuddy> itl overwrite the current one
<databuddy> try doing a server install
<stroyan> matthe1: Hmm, you have no swap configured.
<NETWizz> I will be right back
<bradley> what you all installing?
<matthe1> ok
<jsestri2> databuddy: how much will i lose? Like all files? Or just configurations?
<matthe1> ..
<NETWizz> you need to add a swap that is all
<databuddy> obliterates /
<NETWizz> and define it by uuid
<bruenig> jsestri2, everything
<alecw1> !thunderbird
<matthe1> uuid..?
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<databuddy> bruenig not if /home is on diff partition
<jsestri2> bruenig: son of a b
<RoC_MasterMind> How can I see any restricted or multiverse packages on my system?
<alecw1> Can someone help me install thunderbird?
<jsestri2> databuddy: so i suppose i can try to put /home on a diff partition
<UnknownUniverse> WHAT ARE THE KEYS FOR 3D CUBE EFFECT
<databuddy> UnknownUniverse lose the caps.
<nickrud> !beryl | UnknownUniverse
<ubotu> UnknownUniverse: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<databuddy> and try www.justgoogleit.com
<travis1> unknown... i dont know what you mean by keys, you prolly want to enable desktop effects, if your card works right
<NETWizz> back
<matthe1> how can i add the swap?
<NETWizz> I am going to find mine
<UnknownUniverse> databuddy: and i dont want 9 000 000 search results
<jamie> any tell me a application like sabayon. Trying to remove logout button. Does not seem to work.
<RoC_MasterMind> databuddy, domain is expired and in redemption period.
<NETWizz> Here is mine
<NETWizz> # Entry for /dev/hda5 :
<NETWizz> UUID=f525631f-6589-4dd7-a505-d8649014c639 none swap sw 0 0
<travis1> oh ok... unknownuniverse, search google for beryl :P
<NETWizz> How to find the UUID, I don't know
<matthe1> hmm
<matthe1> i think itshda4
<jamie> Sorry anyone tell me a application like sabayon. Trying to remove logout button. Does not seem to work.
<RoC_MasterMind> !uuid > NETWizz
<joshritger> what is the best irc chat application, and is there anyway to automatically log in with my password?
<matthe1> can i do /dev/had4?
<matthe1> not uuid
<matthe1> ?
<bruenig> matthe1, yes
<RoC_MasterMind> joshritger, the best IRC program in the whole world is....oh I'm sorry, for you or for me?
<marek`> sudo fdisk -l
<bradley> does anyone hear have aim id?
<travis1> i use xchat for irc and you *can* save passwd, but its prolly plaintext, so not wise if you value your passwd
<stroyan> matthe1, cat /proc/partitions to see what might have swap partitions.
<MikeRotch> kopete has an option to do a command upon connect
<matthe1> ok
<joshritger> MasterMind: I am using gaim is there anything better
<Jack_Sparrow> joshritger: Best is subjective, I like konversation and it does auto logon
<bruenig> most of them do autologin
<RoC_MasterMind> !irc joshritger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc joshritger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<travis1> joshritger: try xchat or xchat-gnome
<RoC_MasterMind> !irc | joshritger
<stroyan> matthe1, Use    sudo parted /dev/sda print    with different device names to see what partitions may already be formatted as swap.
<bruenig> do not try xchat-gnome
<travis1> sigh
<bradley> why not try xchat-gnome?
<travis1> always so negative bruenig
<bruenig> xchat gnome will haunt you in your dreams
<nickrud> xchat gnome is totally brain dead
<MikeRotch> haha
<travis1> gee im using xchat-gnome right now...
<matthe1>  4      37.8GB  40.0GB  2188MB  primary  linux-swap
<bradley> currently I am using gaim internet messenger
<travis1> its ubuntu supported, unlike xchat
<bruenig> its like retarded xchat, take xchat, strip everything useful out of it and you have xchat-gnome
<bradley> we are in X-Chat
<bruenig> !info xchat | travis1
<ubotu> travis1: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<travis1> lol yes its retarded xchat, thats fair
<databuddy> also kvirc is nice
<travis1> its simplified, yes
<bruenig> travis1, they are both in the repositories by the way
<stroyan> matthe1:      sudo vol_id       with a partition device name will tell you its UUID
<matthe1> sda4
<Jack_Sparrow> joshritger: Agreed kvirc is worth a try
<travis1> i know they're both in repositories
<bruenig> travis1, so what did you mean when you said xchat-gnome was supported
<NETWizz> I recomend doing it by UUID
<travis1> but if you look under synaptics, they split up gnome and gnome-xchat
<NETWizz> There is a damn good reason for it
<lazellama> When I try apt-get install lincity-ng It won't install cause it says it can't get certain dependencies. Can anyone help me with this?
<jugh3ad> is there some command that will tell my how fast my CPU is?
<NETWizz> If you ever move your drive... your shit still works
<NETWizz> if you did it by uuid
<RoC_MasterMind> jugh3ad, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<NETWizz> Anyway
<MikeRotch> ok bruenig
<NETWizz> to find your uuid
<MikeRotch> it's done copying and i accidently cosed te window
<NETWizz> look in /boot/grub/menu.list
<matthe1> wont do it..
<MikeRotch> but all the numbersmatched up
<matthe1> :(
<bruenig> jugh3ad, grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<jamie> any tell me a application like sabayon. Trying to remove logout button on gnome. Does not seem to work.
<travis1> besides if he's using gaim for irc right now, xchat-gnome might be simpler to switch to...
<matthe1> music@music-desktop:~$ sudo vol_id sda4
<matthe1> sda4: error open volume
<matthe1> \
<NETWizz> I just cannot remmember how to find the UUID
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok well check that it looks good, and then restart
<jugh3ad> thanks RoC_MasterMind , bruenig
<MikeRotch> well i got his one thing called "disk" that has a red X above it
<MikeRotch> and then i can't see anyhting i nit
<stroyan> NETWizz: The   vol_id  command
<MikeRotch> is that nomal for now/
<bruenig> MikeRotch, do ls /media/hda1
<bruenig> MikeRotch, does that look like your current /
<systemd0wn> Question, With Beryl how do i keep applications on seperate workspaces?  IE: Gnome Window List applet (taskbar)
<piedoggie> reviewed dv install. had all the right code but missing codecs.  installed them and dvd playback failed the same way.  plays fbi warning and then playback fails
<MikeRotch> yea i guess
<MikeRotch> haha
<MikeRotch> all the folders have same names
<MikeRotch> i think
<travis1> later y'all
<bruenig> MikeRotch, well go into /home/username or other places and do some spot checking to make sure it has everything, it should but just in case
<bruenig> MikeRotch, /media/hda1/home/username I mean
<stroyan> matthe1:   sudo vol_id  /dev/sda4
<matthe1> ID_FS_USAGE=other
<matthe1> ID_FS_TYPE=swap
<matthe1> ID_FS_VERSION=2
<matthe1> ID_FS_UUID=
<MikeRotch> yea i got my stuff there
<matthe1> no UUID ....
<matthe1> wtf?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, so reboot
<MikeRotch> haha i am scared
<MikeRotch> but ook
<MikeRotch> :-)
<bruenig> matthe1, blkid
<matthe1> ?
<stroyan> matthe1: mkswap /dev/sda4 should take care of that.  Be very careful which partition you point that at.
<bruenig> matthe1, run that
<MikeRotch> BRB!
<matthe1> i know
<matthe1> it formats
<matthe1> :P
<matthe1> i figured
<RoC_MasterMind> !enter > matthe1
<matthe1> no label, UUID=f84628ce-0270-4e64-9d92-9ae14797402
<matthe1> soo
<matthe1> thats its
<matthe1> :P
<jsestri2> is it ok to make /home a fat32 partition or does it need to be ext3?
<matthe1> now so mount it
<NETWizz> Oh, no crap
<NETWizz> Just make a new swap partition
<NETWizz> mkfs.swap
<NETWizz> it will tell you the UUID
<matthe1> can i havea exp of it for fstsb
<jrib> jsestri2: ext3, since fat32 doesn't retain permission information
<NETWizz> I think
<bruenig> jsestri2, needs to be ext3 or some other filesystem that will handle permissions like ext2 reiser or whatever else
<nickrud> Jestre, it cannot be fat32
<piedoggie> any help with post faq dvd playback failure?
<jsestri2> bruenig: ok, none of those are windows compat are they?
<bruenig> jsestri2, not natively no, you can install ext3 driver from fs-driver.org
<Pelo> !dvd | piedoggie
<ubotu> piedoggie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jsestri2> bruenig: ooo cool, i'll have to check that out
<piedoggie> been there and it still does not work
<Pelo> piedoggie,  the libdvdcss2 is the file to play encrypted dvds
<NETWizz> Yes
<NETWizz> That is the answer
<NETWizz> mkswap /dev/correct device
<NETWizz> Be very carful
<NETWizz> It will re-make the filesystem
<piedoggie> yea, I figured as much.  installed it and it still does not work
<NETWizz> and tell you the UUID
<NETWizz> Add that UUID to /etc/fstab
<MikeRotch> bruenig i got an error, i couldn't see it all but i think /dev/hda1 is read only?
<MikeRotch> it said type password for maintennce or control D to conitnue booting
<MikeRotch> so i did control D
<stroyan> matthe1:    UUID=f84628ce-0270-4e64-9d92-9ae14797402    none            swap    sw              0       0
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it shouldn't be
<MikeRotch> dude i dunno all i know is i got the error
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it is being mounted as rw
<piedoggie> ran the css3 script to install it too..
<|joshritger|> Well KVirc seems to work ok
<bruenig> MikeRotch, do grep hda1 /etc/fstab
<enterneo> i hv a infrared Remote i got with my TV tuner card
<enterneo> can i use the RC for other purposes
<stroyan> Yikes!! two different discussions around /etc/fstab...   Hilarity ensues.
<enterneo> like i wish to control VLC player from my RC
<nickrud> I don't understand why uuid's are used for static stuff like swap and partitions; makes sense for dynamically mounted stuff...
<Pelo> enterneo, try looking up your RC model in the forum
<matthe1> arhhh
<bruenig> enterneo, if vlc supported command line changes, you could perhaps hack something together to associate different remote buttons to those commands but I don't think it does that
<NETWizz> did it work for you
<matthe1> brb
<NETWizz> mkswap /dev/proper device
<matthe1> rebooting
<NETWizz> don't reboot
<NETWizz> mount -a instead
<NETWizz> :-)
<NETWizz> and perhaps swap on
<matthe1> tryed
<matthe1> wont:(
<enterneo> wat abt any player apart from vlc
<askand> Trying to run GTA2 with wine..get this.. "Could'nt find attract mode file data\attract\attr1.rep" why?
<NETWizz> okay well give reboot a try
<bruenig> same thing, if it supports command line changes, then you may be able to hack a script together to do it
<bruenig> hope you can script well though
<stroyan> NETWizz,   swapon -a   instead of    mount -a
<jasin> How do I change the screen resolution? System, preferences, screen resolution does not have the native resolution for my monitor listed it only goes to 800 x 600.
<NETWizz> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/f525631f-6589-4dd7-a505-d8649014c639: Device or resource busy
<matthe1> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/e127004e-2a93-4475-9aeb-e65ea54743ed: No such file or directory
<NETWizz> Well, mine is already on ;-)
<piedoggie> dvd playback failure ends with a ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vts1 failed
<Pelo> jasin,  edit the xorg.conf file and add the extra resolutions you need,    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NETWizz> matthe1, what is your swap partition?
<matthe1> sda4
<NETWizz> okay
<NETWizz> try this
<NETWizz> su
<waltercool> when ubuntu is going to change to 2.6.20?
<jasin> Pelo, I tried that, nothing changed. Maybe I edited the wrong line?
<waltercool> 2.6.21
<NETWizz> Then you do mkswap /dev/sd4
<Pelo> jasin,  what video card ?
<matthe1> su: Authentication failure
<matthe1> Sorry.
<NETWizz> sudo -i then
<NETWizz> sudo -i then the password to get to #
<jasin> pelo, its onboard, its a Geforce 6150LE.
<matthe1> ok
<NETWizz> Then mkswap /dev/sd4
<jasin> pelo, it is listed in the conf, so it was detected when I installed ubuntu.
<NETWizz> You had best be damn sure sd4 is swap before you dothat
<matthe1> sda4
<Pelo> jasin,  you have special ways of adding resoltuions for nvidia and ati cards,  try in this link
<Pelo> !ati | jasin
<awsoonn> hi
<ubotu> jasin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NETWizz> Then get the uuid
<Dj-avu> i have ubuntu 6.* how to restart my iptables?
<awsoonn> I have ubuntu installed and left room to install windows for Photoshop
<Pelo> jasin,  you might also look in the forum for help on this,  I'm not very familiar with those cards
<awsoonn> How can I install windows and not destro grub?
<awsoonn> destroy**
<NETWizz> Then add your device UUID=f525631f-6589-4dd7-a505-d8649014c639 none swap sw 0 0
<Veen> Anyone fluent with 64 bit ubuntu?
<NETWizz> Obviously, substitutde your UUID for mine
<joshritger_> can anyone help me with wifi and wpa
<NETWizz> error put your in not mine
<NETWizz> Save the /etc/fstab
<Pelo> awsoonn,  you can'T you'll have to repair grub or reinstall ubuntu ,
<Pelo> !grub | awsoonn
<ubotu> awsoonn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NETWizz> swapon -a
<jasin> Pelo, are you saying I need a new driver? There is a Geforce driver installed already.
<NETWizz> and your swap should fire up
<stroyan> If   ll /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep sda4  remains empty,   matthe1 may need to reboot. That is strange.
<NETWizz> free will give you a memory report
<Veen> joshritger: i know a little
<NETWizz> You should see Swap with Total, used, and free
<matthe1> swapon: cannot find the device for /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID=3d34db43-a6cb-4601-b9be-a4bbec429548
<MikeRotch> bruenig
<MikeRotch> sorery my internet died
<matthe1> omg
<nickrud> jasin, what resolutions does xrandr say you have?
<MikeRotch> so i restarted to see eror again
<NETWizz> UUID must be wrong then
<Pelo> jasin,  you probably won't need a new driver,  search the card model in the forum for instructions on how to add resolutions
<matthe1> nope
<MikeRotch> tell em the command again pleae bruenig
<joshritger_> Veen: I can see my network and I click on it to connect and it asks for my authentication it gives me three options for wep but no wpa
<jasin> xrandr?
<NETWizz> well then do it by device name
<stroyan> cat /proc/swaps   will also report swap devices.
<bruenig> MikeRotch, grep hda1 /etc/fstab
<NETWizz> put in /dev/sda4 none swap sw 0 0
<MikeRotch> the error was " /dev/hda2 mounted w/ write permissions, cannot check" then i pressed ctrl-d to get maintenance shell
<NETWizz> into /etc/fstab
<nickrud> jasin, it's a command line command, it lists the resolution X thinks your card can do
<MikeRotch> but it seems i went to normal stuff cause Compiz still works fine
<matthe1> UUID=94fd876b-337c-48c0-aed7-2cdb5ba7d41f none swap sw 0 0
<matthe1> that ok?
<jasin> nickrud, ok, let me try
<NETWizz> should be
<NETWizz> What was the output of mkswap?
<NETWizz> What did it say to you?
<MikeRotch> bruenig that commands gives me
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda1
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda1 /     reiserfs    defaults             0       1
<NETWizz> paste that here
<bruenig> MikeRotch, looks good
<Veen> joshritger_: ok it sounds like you may need to install a driver
<Veen> joshritger_: do you know what wireless card chipset you have?
<matthe1> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Prio
<matthe1> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<NETWizz> root@ubserver:~# free
<NETWizz>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<NETWizz> Mem:       1035660     854572     181088          0      25096     537616
<NETWizz> -/+ buffers/cache:     291860     743800
<NETWizz> Swap:            0          0          0
<NETWizz> root@ubserver:~# swapon -a
<jasin> xrandr, gives me *0    800 x 600    ( 271mm x 203mm )  *60   56, *0    800 x 600    ( 271mm x 203mm )  *60   56 ,  2    400 x 300    ( 271mm x 203mm )   60   56
<NETWizz> root@ubserver:~# free
<NETWizz>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<NETWizz> Mem:       1035660     856120     179540          0      25124     537620
<NETWizz> -/+ buffers/cache:     293376     742284
<NETWizz> Swap:      3028212          0    3028212
<NETWizz> That is what it should do
<nickrud> jasin, hm.
<dxdemetriou> I have many of this the most times apt-get make install: Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-alchemy'
<jasin> 800 x 600 is not the native resolution for my display.
<MikeRotch> so bruenig i need to format now the /dev/hda2 ?
<MikeRotch> what about the error i gave
<MikeRotch> you knwo anything about that
<NETWizz> The whole Idea of UUID is awsome
<jasin> I believe it should be 1680 x 1050
<joshritger_> Veen: I have tried the ndiswrapper with windows driver and it says that there is no device, I am using a linksys card with .... hold on while I look up the info
<bruenig> MikeRotch, defaults mounts it as rw, there is no reason it should give some ro error
<NETWizz> Basically if you take apart your computer and slap it together with the drives connected anyway you want, the system boots fine
<MikeRotch> well it did man
<MikeRotch> haha
<MikeRotch> :-)
<NETWizz> Grub finds the correct device
<NETWizz> and boots he kernel
<joshritger_> Veen: it is a linksys wmp54g v4.1 with rt61 chipset
<bruenig> right well I am saying that it is hard to understand where the error is coming from as everything is setup right
<NETWizz> and fstab moutns the proper device
<matthe1> arrrggg
<matthe1> my swap is dead?
<MikeRotch> oh ok
<MikeRotch> so maybe if i delete the /dev/hda2 it will not error?
<NETWizz> Then add a stick of ram and call it a night :-)
<Veen> joshritger_: ok, let me look around the forums a little, i am not familiar with it
<joshritger_> ok
<nickrud> jasin, which video driver are you using?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, wait is the error on /dev/hda2?
<matthe1> :(
<stroyan> matthe1:  You can just use          sudo swapon /dev/sda4     to see if the swap can work at all.
<MikeRotch> yea it says... "/dev/hda2 mounted w/ write permissions, cannot check"
<NETWizz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66637
<NETWizz> Read that
<MikeRotch> bruenig ^^
<NETWizz> it is a bug report
<jhall_> how do i empty the trash?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, oh ok well that is not serious at all, I thought you were saying /dev/hda1 had problems
<matthe1> sudo swapon /dev/sda4
<matthe1> yup
<MikeRotch> well i didn't know the first time, so i rebooted to get error exactly
<matthe1> works
<matthe1> Swap:  2136636k total,        0k used,  2136636k free,   189472k cached
<jasin> Not sure, driver "nv" is listed in xorg.conf for the video card. Identifier	"nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] "	Driver		"nv"
<MikeRotch> plus my internet died
<MikeRotch> and terminal the first time rebooting said ssomething about not having a child process
<MikeRotch> then woudn't show my name
<MikeRotch> hahaha
<bruenig> MikeRotch, see if you can delete everything off of it, if it is read only then you aren't supposed to be able but we'll see
<MikeRotch> i freaked
<MikeRotch> ok with gparted right?
<jasin> For the monitor, Identifier	"DELL E207WFP"
<jasin> 	Option		"DPMS"
<jhall_> where the heck is the trash? (feisty)
<nickrud> jasin, ok. (use my name when you reply, it makes the line stand out in my irc client)
<matthe1> should i make /dev/sda4 not UUID?
<waltermas> hola
<jasin> nickrud, ok, sorry.
<stroyan> Typing that is going to get old after your fifth reboot .  ;-)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, well if you want, it doesn't really matter
<NETWizz> @Glad that worked
<kev_b> can anyone tell me the best way to set up a network like this: router->ubuntu_box->windows_box where the ubuntu_box has 2 interfaces. I don't want to do ip masquerading per se, but rather to have the ubuntu_box behave like a switch, so that windows_box gets assigned an IP by the router and is visible to the rest of the network attached to the router
<NETWizz> just add it to /etc/fstab
<bruenig> MikeRotch, you can format it I guess
<NETWizz> and check your hibernation
<matthe1> !spanish | waltermas
<ubotu> waltermas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NETWizz> If your system will not hibernate, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66637
<wastr2> how do I hook java/flash up to my firefox?
<bruenig> wastr2, are you on 32 bit?
<wastr2> si
<jhall_> HOW DO I EMPTY THE TRASH IN FESITY?
<jhall_> FEISTY
<bruenig> wastr2, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin
* NETWizz Goes to buy Dinner... Everybody needs a little ... KFC
<askand> askand
<wastr2> thnks bruenig
<joshritger_> jhall_: right click trach icon and empty trash
<matthe1> right click on icon right bottom corner
<wastr2> quick turnaround
<askand> Trying to run GTA2 with wine..get this.. "Could'nt find attract mode file data\attract\attr1.rep" why?
<jhall_> joshritger_: where is the trash icon?
<jasin> nickrud,  I don't think this is a driver issue to be honest, it's something with the way my video is configured.
<Veen> joshritger_: ok in terminal run the command "iwlist scan"
<nickrud> jasin, how about posting your xorg.conf. But, xrandr bypasses xorg.conf iirc
<nickrud> jasin, xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> jhall_: If you have deleted things as root or sudo emptying the trash on the desktop will not remove that trash
<joshritger_> Veen: ok did that
<bobgill> how can I unrar and see the progress of the extraction ie., % completed, time remaining, etc ??
<joshritger_> jhall_ it should be on one of your panels
<jhall_> joshritger_: negative... where is the trash stored on the hdd?
<jasin> nickrud,  hmm
<jhall_> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find the trash folder anywhere
<matthe1> ok
<joshritger_> jhall_ it is in a hidden file called .Trash I believe
<Veen> jhall_: it should be in the lower right hand corner if it isnt there right click the toolbar and add the trashcan component
<matthe1> i cant use UUID
<jhall_> joshritger_: ahh, ok i'll look
<matthe1> but /dev/sda4 works
<Veen> joshritger_: ok and you see your wifi i'm sure
<Jack_Sparrow> jhall_: One is under your user name the other is in root .. both are hidden
<joshritger_> yes I do
<jasin> nickrud,  ok, one sec
<joshritger_> Veen: Yes I do
<Veen> joshritger_: ok
<matthe1> /dev/sda4 none swap sw 0 0 work for me
<matthe1> that ok?
<matthe1> its on now too
<nickrud> jasin, post Xorg.0.log also
<stroyan> matthe1:  Does vol_id /dev/sda4 report any UUID yet?
<netyire> hey all. Do you have to reconfigure your firewall with every update of ip tables? Does firestarter reflect any corrupted configuration of iptables, does it reconfigure iptables everytime upon startup as a service?
<matthe1> ID_FS_UUID=94fd876b-337c-48c0-aed7-2cdb5ba7d41f
<bruenig> netyire, no, firestarter configures iptables, then iptables maintains that configuration
<joshritger_> Veen: It just doesn't seem to want to authenticate, never gives me an option for WPA, and even without any security it wont connect
<stroyan> matthe1:  Using /dev/sda4 will be fine as lone as you don't move disks around.
<matthe1> i wont
<Veen> joshritger_: ok try visiting this site: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=21546&sid=c5e02ed97dde07681fb564639e9f50c5
<jasin> nickrud,  i'm trying, it's telling me This field is required.
<matthe1> i cant open case anywaysw
<jhall_> joshritger_: thnx... that was it
<matthe1> its lock:P
<joshritger_> jhall_: no problem
<joshritger_> Veen: I am there
<stroyan> matthe1:  does    ll /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep sda4   still find nothing?
<jasin> hmm
<matthe1> stroyan: plus if i move it i can just change it :P
<Veen> joshritger_: i had a similar program and i had to modify a configuration file, i cant remember what or how but i think this site is talking about it
<matthe1> music@music-desktop:~$ sudo vol_id /dev/sda4
<matthe1> ID_FS_USAGE=other
<matthe1> ID_FS_TYPE=swap
<matthe1> ID_FS_VERSION=2
<matthe1> ID_FS_UUID=94fd876b-337c-48c0-aed7-2cdb5ba7d41f
<nickrud> jasin, did you enter your name?
<MikeRotch> bruenig my internet dies and one of my storage ntfs is not reading
<joshritger_> Veen: ok, I will have a look see. If I need more help I will let you knwo
<joshritger_> Veen: thanks
<MikeRotch> my terminal soon says there is no child prrocess for it or some crap
<MikeRotch> then i have to reboot
<matthe1> should i try that?
<jasin> nickrud,  yes, jasin.
<Veen> joshritger_: yea, sorry i didnt really help
<stroyan> matthe1:  It's time for me to run to dinner to.  Goodnight.
<matthe1> should i try that
<joshritger_> Veen: any links or tips always help
<matthe1> ?
<MikeRotch> wow ok
<MikeRotch> that sucks
<jasin> nickrud, ok, it got posted, Posted by Jasin on July 21st 03:08
<Veen> joshritger_: from reading a few forum posts ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539 ) i think you need to focus on ndiswrapper or this method on the previous website i gave you
<matthe1> ok
<joshritger_> Veen: ok, the terminal ndiswrapper or the graphical method
<snaef999> I have a question about configuring gnome panel button....is there a way to limit how big they get?  I put my app bar on the right side of the screen and when I make the bar wide enough the buttons get VERY big....can they be limited in size?
<Veen> stick with the latest terminal method
<Veen> joshritger_:  stick with the latest terminal method
<joshritger_> Veen: ok, that is what I figured, the graphical stuff usually gives me problems I dont know why they even put it in if it doesn't work
<nickrud> jasin, how about the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jasin> nickrud, I opened it, its empty.
<jasin> nickrud, oh, hmm, let me try
<nickrud> jasin, captial X ?:)
<d4rkmonkey> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<d4rkmonkey> nvm.
<MikeRotch> is there a command to make a mountpoint NOT readonly
<MikeRotch> or something
<MikeRotch> the guy helping me left
<jimmy_> Greetings all
<NotTheAdmin> Hello i'm
<jasin> nickrud, that is posted too, Posted by Jasin on July 21st 03:12
<d4rkmonkey> hey does anyone know how to make pidgin play a sound when people message me? I need the proper command...
<NotTheAdmin> Not The Admin
<nickrud> snaef999, no, not really. vertical panels don't work well
<alecwh> On my new Dell Latitude D630!! :D
<alecwh> (with ubuntu)
<Jordan_U_> MikeRotch, What are you trying to mount?
<jimmy_> Wich version of Pidgin are you refering to?
<alecwh> !lamp > alecwh
<snaef999> grr...believe it or not its the biggest thing keeping me from using Ubuntu full time.   Is there any work being done on vertical panels?
<d4rkmonkey> jimmy_, 2.02 I think
<jayde_drag0n> hi i have 2 ubuntu computers.. and i'd like to share files between them... i attempted blindly on what i thought was it... but it didn't work.. din't mess up anything tho.... do i need to use samba or is that just for interoperability from unix to windows? or is that exactly what i'm looking fior?
<Jack_Sparrow> snaef999: The icons adjust in size to the width of the panel...  Not sure if you can limit the size by modifying things in the gconf-editor
<MikeRotch> i just did this command.... sudo dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/hda1     to copy a ubuntu installation on a second partition of a disk to the first....
<MikeRotch> jordan_u ^
<Jordan_U_> jayde_drag0n, Right click the folder you want to share and choose share, use NFS for *NIX to *NIX
<Veen> Is Adobe coming out with a 64 bit release of Flash?
<jasin> nickrud,  lot of hsync out of ranges in that file.
<jasin> hmm
<MikeRotch> but also jordan_u_ i am getting an error now when i reboot
<MikeRotch> that /dev/hda2 is mounted w/ write permissions
<nickrud> ok, jasin looking at http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-5123 near the bottom, it gives the max horizontal sync as 83khz. on line 486 in your Xorg.log, it says it's maxing out at 37.9.
<snaef999> ty, ill take a look
<Jack_Sparrow> Veen: dont hold your breath
<MikeRotch> it shoudl be using /dev/hda1
<jimmy_> D4 - Do that in Tools>Settings>Sounds
<Veen> Jack_Sparrow: dang
<nickrud> jasin, we're looking at the same cause :)
<jayde_drag0n> Jordan_U: i went thru System>Administrative>shared folders and set it up using the ipaddresses of my internal network first... was that correct and now all i have to do is share some folders?
<Jordan_U_> MikeRotch, Have you changed your fstab to match the change in / ?
<Bassetts> is the Ubuntu Document Storage Facility working for anyone?
<MikeRotch> oh yea let me show you that
<Jordan_U_> jayde_drag0n, IIRC yes
<jasin> nickrud,  yes :)
<nickrud> !fixres | jasin use this to fix that:
<ubotu> jasin use this to fix that:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U_> !nfs > jayde_drag0n
<MikeRotch> jordan_u_
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda2
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 reiserfs defaults          0       1
<MikeRotch> # /dev/hda1
<MikeRotch> /dev/hda1 /     reiserfs    defaults             0       1
<jayde_drag0n> Jordan_U: yeay!!! thanks so much i thought i did it wrong... do the systems need to be rebooted now.. or just share a folder and go (newbie.. i know rebooting is for windows.. btu what do i know?)
<MikeRotch> does it matter the order they are in on that file???
<jasin> nickrud,  okay thanks :)
<jasin> nickrud,  be back if that dont work :p
<nickrud> jasin, I'll be around for a couple hours, on and off if you need some more help :)
<greatcaffeine> Has Nvidia released working Linux drivers for the 8800 cards yet?
<rbs-tito> greatcaffeine: Yes they have. Latest release works fine
<MikeRotch> jordan_u_ does it matter what order my partitions are listed in>?
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, I don't think so
<Veen> Does anyone know how to install 32-bit firefox on a 64-bit machine?
<joshritger_> Veen:I downloaded the driver and am following a wiki on how to install it. I get some errors but I was wondering what directory should the tarball be put in before I install it
<MikeRotch> how can i tell if i am running my partition hda1 or hda2???
<kazukisan-lap> nvm they work lol
<Veen> joshritger_: i think your home directory is fine
<joshritger_> Veen: ok
<joshritger_> Veen: just double checking
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeRotch: My dummy way is to put a file on the desktop and see if it shows up in the desktop folder of the first or second partition
<litlebuda> !nfs > Linuxuser
<MikeRotch> but in my computer
<MikeRotch> it only shows hda2
<litlebuda> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nuked_omen> how can i deal with .daa files?
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, Did you set GRUB to boot from the second partition?
<MikeRotch> well i want to boot from the first
<MikeRotch> but how do i do that???
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeRotch: I feel for you as I have watched you spend alot of time on this.. I am leaving to go to dinner with the wife so I dont want to get you started on something then leave.. Good luck
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, Sorry, I meant the first
<MikeRotch> i dunno
<MikeRotch> i guess not
<MikeRotch> i only copied it all from the second to the first
<MikeRotch> ands then i get error on restart
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, Assuming you have only one hard drive change (hd0,01) to (hd0,0)
<rkgl> hi I run ubuntu on a thinkpad and my machine hangs playing mp4, I have searched the forums but could not find any answers. Any pointers ?
<bobgill> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<unagi> does anyone happen to know what the name of the default network manager is on mandriva?
<MikeRotch> how do i edit it
<rockets> Deluge > all
<MikeRotch> i mean i know the gedit command
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, First see if grub will detect it automatically with "sudo update-grub"
<gamerfreak> I need a bit of help here
<gamerfreak> I am trying to install synergy
<MikeRotch> how do i know if it did
<gamerfreak> well, run synergy
<joshritger_> Veen: I am following a guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28rt61%29 and I am getting errors
<MikeRotch> i only got this
<MikeRotch> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<MikeRotch> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MikeRotch> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<MikeRotch> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic
<MikeRotch> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<MikeRotch> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<MikeRotch> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<Jordan_U> !paste | MikeRotch
<ubotu> MikeRotch: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MikeRotch> sorry
<gamerfreak> okay so I have the executable in my /usr/bin dir
<joshritger_> Veen: do you know what linux-headers I should install for fiesty?
<gamerfreak> I run and It and I get "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++6cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Varsendaggr> Dependency problems suck!!!!!
<Veen> joshritger_: the latest generic one
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, It looks like it didn't find it, in your menu.lst you should see an entry for Ubuntu saying "root (hd0,1)"
<gamerfreak> so I try to install libstdc++6
<gamerfreak> and I get
<gamerfreak> "libstdc++6 is already the newest version"
<joshritger_> ok
<MikeRotch> how do i see that
<MikeRotch> i dunno anythingman sorry
<Veen> joshritger_: can you give me some errors you're getting?
<Jordan_U> joshritger_, If you install linux-headers-generic it will always update the headers to match the kernel as it updates
<rockets> it already updates the headers anyway as long as youre using update manager
<joshritger_> Veen: did you look at that link?
<Veen> josh the "iwlist scan" command gives you the info you need to put in that .dat file
<unagi> anyone know the name of mandrivas default network manager or at least the name of a better network manager than the one ubuntu gives?
<tdela> If i want to dual boot vista for the wife and ubuntu for me, Do i install windows first and use grub as the boot loader?
<unagi> tdela i would do vista first then ubuntu
<kitche> unagi: I believe mandriva just uses the window manager's one that they use
<tdela> ack damn.
<Veen> joshritger_: yea i am looking at it
<tdela> unagi: thanks :)
<unagi> mandrivas looks different than ubuntus and i like it....
<unagi> the one in ubuntu is annoying because it doesnt refresh
<Veen> joshritger_: the "iwlist scan" command gives you the info you need to put in that .dat file
<joshritger_> Veen: I didn't make it that far, I can't get the module to compile correctly
<Veen> joshritger_: oh ok
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unagi> if i wanted to install mandriva would the grub automatically update, retaining my vista and ubuntu in it?
<MikeRotch> thx
<Veen> joshritger_: what command do you get erros?
<joshritger_> I installed gcc, build essentials, and the linux headers and I get errors when I input make all
<Veen> joshritger_: that's spanish for errors :-)
<Veen> joshritger_: or just a typo
<joshritger_> Veen: typo
<nickrud> unagi, mandrake should create it's own menu.lst, and maybe. It's not hard to add the stanzas if needed
<nickrud> *mandriva
<unagi> should i back up ubuntus menu.lst?
<rampage> ok got a silly question that I cannot remember the answer to .
<Jordan_U> unagi, Yes
<Veen> joshritger_: so the make all command gives you errors? can i see what it says?
<unagi> mandriva kinda scares me....no apt-get? sheesh
<unagi> lol
<tdela> Forgot to ask my other question... I have vista x64, I will be install ubuntu x86, will this cause issues dual-botting 64-bit OS and a 32-bit OS?
<nickrud> wouldn't mandriva's be in it's own boot/grub?
<Jordan_U> tdela, No
<MikeRotch> jordan_u_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30644
<Varsendaggr> so i tried to install some .debs with dpkg   and i had a bunch of dependency issues...   so it sais run apt-get -f install   i don't want to do that because it will wipe out most of my system....   how do i just tell apt-get to ignore those files that i tried to install with dpkg?
<MikeRotch> that is my file
<nickrud> there's always rpmfind.net :)
<unagi> how do i tell my system which menu.lst to look at?
<tdela> Jordan_U: thanks.
<rampage> to run a program from terminal while running X it says cannot connect to X 0:0 , Ihave done this before so I know it can work  but do not remember how to fix it
<joshritger_> Veen: did you get my pm with the info?
<nickrud> by using grub-install from the os you want in control
<Veen> Jordan_U: do you know how to install 32-bit firefox on 64-bit ubuntu so i can install 32-bit flash?
<Veen> joshritger_: no i didn't
<Veen> joshritger_: i am very new to irc
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | Veen
<ubotu> Veen: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<joshritger_> Veen: so am I, maybe I sent it wrong
<Veen> Jordan_U: thanks
<thinlace> i have a question about video on feisty with my t60p
<jeremysan> hi all.  can somebody help me troubleshoot why my desktop effects in ubuntu 7.04 might not work?  when i click to enable them my screen turns white; my computer doesn't like it very much.  after i wait the 40 seconds it does revert back.  let me point out that my hardware is modern and in good condition
<thinlace> i was seeing a blue tint to everything, so i tried to install envy, which i guess went and fetched a different version of my FireGL driver
<MikeRotch> jordan_u http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30644
<thinlace> this fixed the video tint issue, but seemed to kill the actual 3d hardware support. the ogl screen saver is now running at less than a frame per second
<gamerfreak> woot!
<gamerfreak> synergy works
<gamerfreak> so friggin awsome
<nickrud> !effects | jeremysan
<ubotu> jeremysan: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<alecw1> Is it possible to have Emerald without Compiz fusion?
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30646/
<thinlace> can anyone advise how to get my previous driver back the one that ships with feisty for ATI FireGL, and then get it to not look blue on video
<rampage> how do i run x apps from gnome-terminal
<joshritger_> Veen: can I send you a text file with the readout from terminal in it?
<Jordan_U> thinlace, By video do you mean when playing videos?
<kitche> rampage: input the commands
<Veen> joshritger_: sure, how? email?
<rampage> ?
<MikeRotch> brb jordan_u thanks will restart and see
<rampage> kitche, ?
<MikeRotch> is there anything else jordan_u that you can think of
<thinlace> yes, sorry, when i play avi files, everything has a blue tint, especially people.
<MikeRotch> before i go
<nickrud> rampage, DISPLAY=:0 gedit  for example
<Shyam> hi..is there anywhere i can get mozilla plugin
<kitche> rampage: you need to use the program's exe name
<nickrud> Shyam, which one?
<alecw1> How do you start emerald themes WITHOUT compiz fusion/
<alecw1> ?*
<Shyam> firefox
<joshritger_> Veen: I just offered it to you through irc, I dont know if you can accept it or not
<thinlace> but i was able to fix it by using the ATI drivers, instead of the open source ones (i think that's correct). but i somehow lost actual 3d support
<rampage> when i try to run firefox or any x app from terminal it says it cannot connect to X
<nickrud> Shyam, which plugin :)
<Shyam> Mplayer
<kitche> rampage: do you have X running?
<rampage> yes
<rampage> i am using gnome
<MikeRotch> umm ok then BRB! thanks again
<Nutubuntu> I remember being able to select which screensavers would come up in random order. How can I do that in Feisty?
<Veen> joshritger_: try again
<Jordan_U_> MikeRotch, You will probably need to re-install grub so that it points to the /boot/grub/menu.lst on the first partition though
<kitche> rampage: then it shouldn't say unable to connect to X unless your trying to run them with sudo powers
<nickrud> Shyam, install mozilla-mplayer ; you'll need to remove totem-mozilla
<rampage> I do not remember having this problem in an earlier version of ubuntu
<rampage> I do not think it matters at this point but let me check
<joshritger_> Veen: ok i tried again
<Shyam> nickrud, ok. but where can i get the plugin. I'm trying to watch tv b using streaming in Firefor
<Shyam> Firefox
<rampage> ok you are correct unfortuneatly I need to run this ap with sudo
<nickrud> Shyam, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer  && sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<unagi> anyone know of a good network utility that sits in the tray?
<rampage> can I fix it so i can run x app from root terminal?
<Jordan_U_> rampage, gksudo ?
<thinlace> i guess nobody has any ideas.. hmm. i guess i'll try the forum..
<Shyam> nickrud, thanks alot i will do it now.
<joshritger_> Veen: have any better ideas than pasting the whole thing in irc?
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, I think I can help with the blue video question but you never answered weather that was a problem with playing videos or the video output from the card in general
<Veen> joshritger_: i guess you could email it to me
<NeoGeo64> how can i write trojans on linux for windows
<rampage> yep that works but I am wanting to debug an app that is crashing on me usually i can run it from terminal and see the output and it gives me an idea where to start looking
<waqar> hi, its been a month since i m using ubuntu, enjoying it alot except the trouble with firefox while playing youtube videos, it freezes, and i have to force quit it, any help? plz
<thinlace> i answered but maybe you missed it, or maybe i wasn't clear.. the problem is when i play videos, AVI or MPEG files
<Veen> NeoGeo64: haha, i dont know but good luck
<NeoGeo64> lol\
<Jordan_U_> NeoGeo64, Learn to program in any language, trogans are easy
<joshritger_> Veen: there is supposed to be a web forum or something for ubuntu where you can paste stuff in and link to it so others can see it in irc, but I can't remember the website
<nickrud> !paste | joshritger_
<ubotu> joshritger_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flo> how can i create a animated .png ?
<sebas_> flo: you can't
<Veen> joshritger_: wow look at that
<crdlb> flo, there's no such thing
<joshritger_> Veen: that is what I was looking for
<crdlb> there is mng though, but it's poorly supported
<intelikey> can anyone point me in the right dirrection for sharing a mount on the intranet ?
<Veen> nickrud: thanks
<intelikey> would that be nfs mounts ?
<nickrud> Veen, heh. sorry. I read so fast I didn't see it was meant for you
<thinlace> jordan_u_, hopefully you saw my previous post, i'm patient, just wanna make sure you saw it
<flo> can i use another format for animated stuff instead of .gif ? - which program ....
<joshritger_> Veen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30649/
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, run gstreamer-properties and in the video tab choose noxv as the output
<wastr2> does ubuntu come with anything that can burn cds?
<wastr2> or should I install gtoasters
<crdlb> flo, the only format I know of other than gif is mng as I said, nothing supports it
<thinlace> jordan_u_ - ok, but i have since changed the driver and the blue tint is gone but my 3d hardware is not seemingly driving 3d, it seems software..
<intelikey> let me reword this.   for sharing with windows it's "samba" right ?         ok, what is the default linux to linux way to share ???
<joshritger_> Veen: that is all of it, from step one
<thinlace> how can i revert to the other driver and then solve the blue tint issue?
<Pelo> wastr2,  it comes intalled with nautilus cd/dvd burner,  but you can easily install gnomebaker or k3b if you like them better, most do
<Veen> joshritger_: ok
<Jordan_U_> wastr2, It does, nautilus can burn files and iso's and they have some app for music CD's
<thinlace> or should i now try to fix the 3d issue.. kinda confuesd, i guess there are two different ATI drivers, one is commercial and one is open source
<NETWizz> back
<Pelo> thinlace,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org I think
<kitche> intelikey: either samba or nfs or just using scp if ssh-server is installed
<Rondom> wastr2: fell free to try other programs, you can uninstall the ones you don't like, never used gtoasters. I use brasero from time to time
<pete83> intelikey: there isn't really a default way... you could set up an apache server though
<intelikey> kitche nfs you say ?     any good pointers on that ?
<Shyam> has anyone ever use fedora before?
<kitche> !nfs | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<intelikey> k looking
<kitche> intelikey: I don't really like nfs myself
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, If the open source driver gives you 3D acceleration it is more stable / supports beryl/compiz
<Pelo> Shyam, this is the ubuntu channel , I'm sure there is a fedora channel somewhere
<thinlace> is the open source one the one that comes with Envy?
<thinlace> or is that the commercial one?
<flo> <crdlb>: ".mng" seems to be good - thx
<Shyam> hahaha
<intelikey> kitche hmmm well i have a cherokee server on one box already    would that be better  in your openion ?
<pete83> intelikey: wouldn't putting your files in an apache served folder be the same as filesharing, but more powerful?
<Shyam> i know this is ubuntu channel...that's y i'm asking if anyone used fedora before
<Jordan_U_> intelikey, I am weird but I think that sshfs is easiest to set up securely
<Pelo> thinlace,  yes I do beleive that the envy driver is the propriatary one
<kitche> Jordan_U_: oh yeha forgot about sshfs :)
<rockets> How can I rip a directory with a video_ts and audio_ts folder to a single movie file
<thinlace> ok, so if i run that reconfigure command it will revert to the open source driver?
<intelikey> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<thebigham> how do i get a dock for ubuntu
<goalie62> ya, Shyam. What's the question?
<Pelo> rockets,  look up dvd2avi
<intelikey> k i'll give it a go.  thanks.
<kitche> Jordan_U_: but that's the same as scp so yeah :)
<rockets> Pelo, k
<Veen> joshritger_: um, i would try the cvs snapshot version, don't ask me how to do it, cause i don't know
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, If the open source driver gives you 3D acceleration it is more stable / supports beryl/compiz
<rockets> Pelo, not in the repositories
<Jordan_U_> intelikey, I am weird but I think that sshfs is easiest to set up securely
<Pelo> rockets,  or you can probably convert the video files with avidemux
<joshritger_> Veen: what do u mean cvs, do u mean the driver?
<thinlace> jordan_u_ i hear you but i'm just asking how to revert to it.. i'll try the command yo usuggested
<Nutubuntu> how does the screensaver get configured in Feisty? (Other than turning it on at all, or selecting random?) Everything is a file, so I'm sure there's a configuration file somewhere ... what is it called?
<Pelo> rockets,  you might have to get it trought google and compile it ,  dvd2avi I mean
<Shyam> tks goalie62 :) is Fedora as good as Ubuntu.
<nebuleon> anyone have a moment to lend me some guidence? :)
<Veen> joshritger_: yea, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=23879&sid=db7e81c26148149951139545d0f75bb1
<rockets> Shyam, its a matter of opinion
<Shyam> which one u like it most
<rockets> !ask | nebuleon
<ubotu> nebuleon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thinlace> jordan_u_ i got a message back saying that xserver-org is not installed
<nebuleon> lmao, thats handy
<Pelo> Nutubuntu,  you can try looking in gconf-editor
<Shyam> the basic are all the same right, Linux.
<nebuleon> ubuntu 7.04 server - wont detect my NIC on installation
<Nutubuntu> t/y Pelo
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, Are you running X right now?
<nebuleon> any ideas? i've searched around without much success
<goalie62> Shyam, I don't have a preference. I have both running on different machines
<thinlace> i'm pretty new jordan_u_, i'm running Gnome on Feisty, i presume that uses X?
<unagi> whats a good network monitor that you can refresh wireless networks in range?
<Pelo> Shyam,  it's basicaly a question of ease of installation and software available for easy install
<intelikey> does sshfs require root perms ?
<joshritger_> Veen: ok i take it it is just a different driver, same install
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, The instructions I gave will just disable hardware acceleration of video playback since it is broken with ATI's driver
<flo> <crdlb>: what do you mean with "nothing supports it" - i can save it in gimp for first ...
<kitche> intelikey: just requires a username on both systems :)
<Shyam> tks guys...i've been using Ubuntu for sometimes..thought of changing flavour.
<goalie62> Shyam, Ubuntu seems easier to install and manage software.
<Jordan_U_> intelikey, No, it uses FUSE and ssh
<Shyam> but not Windows
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing fuse-utils (--configure):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thinlace> ok i'm confused. let's try this. how do i go back to the driver that feisty ships with? ie. not the one envy installed
<intelikey> i'll have to see if i can sort that.
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, Yes
<kyled185> hey everybody. I'm trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314&highlight=affinity+doesn%27t+compile to get compiz-fusion working, I can't seem to "apt-get update" on the repos supplied on that website does anyone know if it's an issue with their server?
<MajorPayne> Is there anyway I can add execute permissions only to directorys with chmod and the -R option?
<Shyam> guys tks a lot..this is good channel
<thinlace> that was a question, how do i get rid of the envy driver?
<Jordan_U_> thinlace, It is strange that it is giving that error though
<thinlace> oh
<CzarAlex> Could someone assist me in writing a bash script that`ll backup a file and keep the last 4 backups of it? When its time for the next backup, remove the oldest one and add the newest one?
<thinlace> hmm
<kitche> thinlace: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf edit the part that says fglrx to ati and restart X
<crdlb> flo, it would be useless on the web for example
<Bleed> Does anyone know how to ACTUALLY change an applications icon?
<Bleed> When it's running and such?
<intelikey> MajorPayne yes.    find /starting/dir/ -type d -exec chmod +x '{}' \;
<intelikey> or 755
<MajorPayne> intelikey: Ahh.  Ok.  I would have never figured that one out on my own.
<thinlace> kitche, ok i'll try that
<intelikey> MajorPayne find is the 'cats' meyawoh
<flo> crdlb: hm ... that means i only an use .gif for animated webgraphics ?
<crdlb> flo, yeah not even firefox supports mng (last time I checked)
<goalie62> I have 4 disk put together as a single LVM. they are mostly older disk. System monitor says I have 799.5 GB Total, 53.9 GB Free, 12.6 GB Available, and 745.6 GB Used. If you do the math, I have something like 40+ GB unaccounted for. Any ideas? Is it just LVM overhead??
<flo> crdlb: yes
<nebuleon> Can anyone help me out with getting 7.04 server to recognize my NIC at installation?
<intelikey> ok i've got dpkg borked on two boxen already   i think i better take a break and fixes that.
<Jordan_U_> nebuleon, Can you see it in ifconfig?
<nebuleon> not sure Jordan_U_ - i'm just at that stage in the installation
<Nutubuntu> goalie62,  ext3?
<nebuleon> and it's saying that it can't find a NIC
<Bleed> Does anyone know how to ACTUALLY change an applications icon?
<goalie62> yes, Nutubuntu
<sebas_> good night
<bruenig> Bleed, I know how to change the menu icon
<Bleed> I do as well
<Bleed> I mean when the program is actually running
<Bleed> Like Firefox
<Bleed> How can I change the icon that sits in the window list
<bruenig> Bleed, you can't change it when it is running, the icon is already loaded into ram
<Bleed> I know
<Bleed> I mean
<Bleed> blah
<Bleed> lol
<Nutubuntu> goalie62,  ext3 reserves 5% of disk space (IDK if that is rough or exact) for journaling. Of your 800GB that would come to some 40GB
<Bleed> I want to change the icon
<Bleed> So when I run it
<Bleed> It's not the stock icon
<Nutubuntu> !return
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bleed> Sitting in my windows list
<Veen> joshritger_: cvs snapshot are just the very latest version of the driver
<bruenig> Bleed, you can find where that icon is and replace it
<joshritger_> Veen: ok
<bruenig> Bleed, usually in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Bleed> For all applications?
<Bleed> I don't know where to look for all applications icons
<goalie62> Nutubuntu, shouldn't the overhead be taken into account, in the reporting?
<bruenig> Bleed, not all, but quite a few, you can also do dpkg -L packagename to see what all files come with it, hunt down the pngs and play around
<ebjcoat> anyonw know an easy way to convert video to wmv format (specifically xvid/avi)
<Bleed> Gotcha, thanks bruenig, I'll have a looksie
<kyled185> can someone go to this link and tell me if it loads? http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/eyecandy/index.html
<nebuleon> doesnt load here kyled185
<ebjcoat> does not load for me
<Nutubuntu> goalie62,  I am not sure of this - being a n00b - but I think it is reflected in the difference between "free" and "available"
<kyled185> alright, well that's comforting...it's not my problem then
<Gambrinus_> ebjcoat: you could use ffmpeg
<nebuleon> so nobody has any thoughts on my NIC troubles? :(
<flo> <crdlb>: .png should really have this animated thing ...
<Jordan_U_> nebuleon, Is your chipset known to work with Linux?
<nebuleon> not sure, how can I find that out?
<nebuleon> it's an IBM desktop, if that helps
<nebuleon> maybe about 2-3 years old
<Jordan_U_> !hardware | nebuleon
<ubotu> nebuleon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<echosystm> guys
<crdlb> flo, that's what mng was supposed to be for
<Borat> nebuleon, is this a server?
<goalie62> Nutubuntu, Thanks, I guess it's just overhead.
<echosystm> libsdl_ttf2.0.so.0
<nebuleon> ya'll got everything in that bot
<crdlb> but it never took off
<nebuleon> yes Borat
<echosystm> where do i get that?
<Jordan_U_> nebuleon, That is not a definitive list though, it may work even if not listed there
<echosystm> i already installed libsdl-dev
<nebuleon> oh... Borat, my mistake
<nebuleon> it's an IBM desktop, i'm installing ubuntu server
<nebuleon> it's not an actual IBM server though
<nebuleon> and IBM isnt covered on that page :(
<Jordan_U_> nebuleon, Does the Desktop CD work on it?
<nebuleon> not sure, haven't tried
<xen_caapn> hey, anyone in here
<xen_caapn> ?
<jerbear> anyone know of a way to get the monitor configuration on the command line? like number of monitors and their resolution?
<Jordan_U_> xen_caapn, Only 1011 people
<Jordan_U_> ;)
<goalie62> :)
<xen_caapn> well, any present people rather
<Jordan_U_> xen_caapn, Then no
<Niriven> !ationeliner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ationeliner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> y/w goalie62 ... maybe can find out exactly; I'll sniff around on Google
<Jordan_U_> xen_caapn, What is your question?
<flo> do anyone know a firefox-plugin for reading .mng-files ?!
<xen_caapn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498542
<xen_caapn> i can't get my cd burner to work
<xen_caapn> cd/dvd
<Borat> nebuleon, the server version is just a more stable version of the regular ubuntu if im not mistaken, are you installing feisty?
<nebuleon> yes Borat
<Sevk> how to view the cpu voltage
<puppy-user-06som> i'm trying to burn the xubuntu iso onto a cdr, but the burner program doesn't see the black cdr (although ubuntu shows it on the desktop)
<nebuleon> I don't want Desktop on there, since it's going to act as a server for me..
<nebuleon> just need SSH and a shell :)
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: do you know how i should troubleshoot this?
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U_> puppy-user-06som, What if you drag the iso to the blank CD and burn ( if it is the only file there it will ask if you want to burn from the image
<Borat> nebuleon, unfortunatley servers are not my specialty, if you can try searching the ubuntuforums.org, that should lead you somewhere, if not try google.
<Sevk> how to view the cpu voltage
<nebuleon> I've tried Google without much luck :(
<nebuleon> and hit a few threads on the forums, not much there however
<goalie62> I have server fiesty installed serving NFS and Samba. When I mount an NFS share, it takes almost 25 secs for the mount to complete. But if I do a smbmount for a samba share. it is almost instant. IS the NFS behaviour expected?
<Sevk> how to view the cpu voltage?
<rodserling> hello
<beamer> need help installing ubuntu in virtual pc
<beamer> can someone help me?
<rodserling> view the cpu voltage in your bios?
<beamer> everytime i install the graphics are just jacked up
<xen_caapn> what's your video card?
<beamer> its an ATI
<beamer> the initial screen comes up good
<beamer> when I get to choose from the menu choices
<xen_caapn> i don't know how experienced you are with linux, but ATI drivers are notoriously bad
<beamer> i even chose safe mode
<nebuleon> that happened to me too back around Ubuntu 5
<xen_caapn> or non-existant
<beamer> i'm a newbie with linux
<xen_caapn> what do you mean jacked up?
<puppy-user-06som> Jordan_U_: same thing
<nebuleon> might want to give VMware a try beamer
<Sevk> how to view the cpu voltage? like cpu-z for win
<beamer> it goes through the installation, then the graphics come up more like a 16 color
<beamer> can't even read anything
<lufis> What's the best image scanner?
<beamer> are there any free versions of vmware
<Sevk> any software like cpu-z for win?
<xen_caapn> why not just run off the live cd beamer?
<rodserling> hmm?
<Jordan_U_> xen_caapn, Does "cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 /path/to/iso" work?
<Gambrinus_> beamer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<beamer> gambrinus let me go to that site
<MikeRotch> hey bruenig
<bruenig> MikeRotch, .
<MikeRotch> i am still trying to fix this thing, but now when i go to gparted it kicks me offline n stuff
<MikeRotch> and i sitll get the error when i rstart
<MikeRotch> it's nuts
<bruenig> MikeRotch, try delete the entire line that deals with /dev/hda2
<dissection> If I install a windows software using Wine, can I have do something to bring its shortcut (or symlink?) to my Linux Desktop which upon clicking will automatically run under wine?
<dissection> -have
<beamer> virtualbox does not exist
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: is this correct? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30651/
<beamer> case sensitive
<sparr> dissection: ask in #winehq, i believe theres a way to do that
<MilitantPotato> oops wrong channel
<beamer> does virtual box only run off linux?
<bruenig> beamer, true
<puppy-user-06som> dissection: i think there is a link in the applications  folder
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: no,  it doesn't
<MikeRotch> bruenig you mean del that in my fstab?
<dissection> Okay.
<Jordan_U_> xen_caapn, Can you pastebin the output?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yes
<puppy-user-06som> /usr/share/applications
<dissection> What directory do I need to put the windows fonts into?
<rkgl> my system hangs playing mp4... I have looked about in the forums but could not find any solutions. How can I solve this ?
<xen_caapn> wodim: No write mode specified.
<xen_caapn> wodim: Asuming -tao mode.
<xen_caapn> wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.
<xen_caapn> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<xen_caapn> Version        : 5
<xen_caapn> Response Format: 2
<xen_caapn> Capabilities   :
<xen_caapn> Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'
<bruenig> oh gees
<xen_caapn> Identification : 'DVD-ROM GDR8087N'
<xen_caapn> Revision       : '1.01'
<bruenig> cdrecord output is long
<xen_caapn> Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.
<xen_caapn> wodim: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<bruenig> !ops
<Jordan_U_> !paste | xen_caapn
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: posted
<ubotu> xen_caapn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nat1192> rkgl what program u using
<xen_caapn> haha, alright
<nalioth> !paste | xen_caapn
<MikeRotch> bruenig and this is how my boot/grub/menu.ldt file looks
<MikeRotch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30654/
<cemckay> Hello. I am trying to use the fish protocol in a KDE application, but it tells me that there is no such protocol. My guess is that it isn't installed. How do I get fish:// to work? Which package, etc. Can anyone help? Thanks
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it has nothing to do with menu.lst
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, I like that ubotu prioritizes !ops
<bruenig> ops came first here
<nat1192> cemckay try #kubuntu
<nalioth> xen_caapn: please use a pastebin in the future.  pasting in channels is rude and useless
<MikeRotch> ok well when you lkeft this guy had me change it all to hda 0,0
<MikeRotch> or whatever
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, Ahh, must be lag then
<MikeRotch> shoudl i change that back in the menu.lst
<cemckay> nat1192, Not on kubuntu, just regular feisty
<bruenig> MikeRotch, i told you to change it to 0,0
<MikeRotch> i thought i did///
<xen_caapn> nailoth: it isn't clear i didn't know it existed...?
<nat1192> but its a kde appliacation no?
<MikeRotch> ok
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, I did also :)
<nox-Hand> Does anyone else feel Firefox crashes more after latest upgrade?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, delete that title and root at the bottom
<joshritger> can someone tell me why lxdoom comes up in a transparent window?
<rkgl> I am using movie player
<bruenig> MikeRotch, but the error you are getting is not a grub error, it is a mount error, so it has to do with fstab
<jeremysan> hi all.  i am using skype to talk with my friends but they tell me that i am very quiet on my microphone.  this same microphone works very well on windows but not on ubuntu.  i double clicked on the sound icon and turned the "Microphone" all the way up but still very quiet.  any suggestions?
<Catoptromancy_> joshritger, you probably need a doom iwad
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: now how do i post this...?
<bruenig> jerbear, yell?
<MikeRotch> del title and root for Other Operating Systems??
<nat1192> does it play them at all or nothing and it just crashes?
<joshritger> Catoptromancy: I believe I have that
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yes
<Catoptromancy_> joshritger,  try "sudo aptitude install prboom"  its a better doom port
<Catoptromancy_> works nice
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it won't affect this error but it is pointless to leave that stuff
<rkgl> The system hangs and I have to reboot the system...
<MikeRotch> ok and also the entire two likes for /dev/hda2 in the fstab i deleted
<MikeRotch> lines*
<Jordan_U_> jeremysan, To be thorough try alsamixer and see if there is anything else that you can turn up that might affect the mic level
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok so reboot, you shouldn't get the error, we can work on trying to get the thing to mount after you reboot
<MikeRotch> k brb :-)
<xen_caapn> !paste | xen_caapn
<nat1192> rkgl try this (url)http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30655/
<joshritger> Captoptromancy: I tried that and the same thing happens
<rkgl> I have installed the multimedia codecs...
<rkgl> Are there any other good places to look for ?
<Catoptromancy_> joshritger, make a shell, I always use a shell
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, I assume that he also wants grub to load his /boot/grub/menu.lst and kernel from his first partition also but I am not sure the background of why he is doing this
<Catoptromancy_> should work fine
<nat1192> try installing mplayer and smplayer
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, he moved everything from hda2 to hda1
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30655/
<joshritger> catoptromancy: what do u mean make a shell?
<jerbear> bruenig: huh?
<jeremysan> jordan_u_ :  how do i use alsamixer?  do i have to install it?
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, I know, I just don't know why
<Jordan_U_> jeremysan, Just run it in a terminal
<Veen> joshritger: he might mean a script
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, I don't know, I guided him through it, at least the only error is with hda2 having mounting problems and nothing else
<bruenig> that error is very minor
<joshritger> Veen: I am too new to know how to do that
<rkgl> I have tried mplayer and xine as well but with the same result...
<Veen> joshritger: yea, i have barely heard of it
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, If he ever plans on removing his second partition the way it is now it will break
<joshritger> Veen: I never figured out my wifi thing, I got the new driver to compile, I just didn't know where to go from there and I lost ambition for tonight
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, not it won't
<bruenig> no*
<drocko> hello
<Jordan_U> bruenig, It is loading the menu.list and kernel from the second partition isn't it?
<MikeRotch> cool bruenig no error
<MikeRotch> woooo
<bruenig> Jordan_U, well if it was, he wouldn't be in here, that didn't even cross my mind actually
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I may not understand what he has done so far
<BobbyC> BobbyC
<bruenig> Jordan_U, he copied using dd everything from /dev/hda2 to /dev/hda1 and changed fstab and menu.lst to reflect that
<nat1192> sry man try the forums
<bruenig> MikeRotch, there is nothing in /media/hda2 is there?
<alecw1> Is there a way to switch my "workspace" by touching the edge of teh screen with my mouse?
<rkgl> sure thanks
<MikeRotch> no
<MikeRotch> there is not
<drocko> I'm trying to get the tablet portion of my x61 tablet working in ubuntu, but I'm having a number of problems. it is not showing up in /dev but udev can see it. I need help making udev rules. can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Then he has two /boot/menu.lst's which one is GRUB using?
<Catoptromancy_> joshritger, http://odamex.net/pastebin/?page=view&id=1184985468
<Veen> joshritger: yea, i remember really struggling with it too, but it looks like you have the right method, its just that you are geting the compiling error, i tried searching it on google and found a few things, but no real solutions
<Jordan_U> bruenig, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sevk_> utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors ?
<puppy-user-06som> thats interesting, I attached an external usb cdrecorder and now it burns fine
<bruenig> Jordan_U, should he updated grub to change the root or whatever it is called with the grub prompt? I don't know, the second hard drive didn't mount this time, but does it need to mount to be used, I guess not
<joshritger> Veen: i figured out my problem with doom, i had beryl on and it was causing the window to go transparent
<joshritger> LOL
<Veen> joshritger:  haha
<Veen> josh that's awesome
<MikeRotch> if i open gparted
<Jordan_U> bruenig, That is what I was going to guide him through doing
<MikeRotch> wqell before when i had the error and i opened it would shut off internet
<MikeRotch> and make terminal non functioning
<MikeRotch> i can try to open now though
<Catoptromancy_> joshritger, still shells are invaluable with launching doom wads.
<MikeRotch> maybe
<bruenig> hmmm
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I am not even sure what update-grub will do as is
<MikeRotch> shoudl i try to open it
<MikeRotch> haha
<bruenig> this is an interesting situation
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> he can just reinstall grub right
<bruenig> grub-install hda
<MikeRotch> well i got no error this time
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Yes, I think that will do it
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok just for safety sake do this: sudo grub-install hda
<MilitantPotato> rejden: are you the guy that was having CD eject issues?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I think you have to have the /dev/ there too, though I normally re-install from the grub prompt
<bruenig> MikeRotch, then do sudo grub, when you get the grub prompt do: root (hd0,0), and then do: setup (hd0): and then do: quit
<MikeRotch> Format of install_device not recognized.
<MikeRotch> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<MikeRotch> Install GRUB on your drive.
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30655/
<Jordan_U> xen_caapn, I have seen it
<bruenig> MikeRotch, yeah my fault the first one should say grub-install /dev/hda
<k3Nt> hi folks -- just installed kubuntu -- the screeen res is really low --- cant find the app to adjust it -- xorg.conf looks ok
<nat1192> go to #kubuntu
<MikeRotch> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<bruenig> MikeRotch, that came after which command?
<Gun_Smoke> Opinions on the ATI Radeon FireGL V5250 card?
<MikeRotch> i did    sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<MikeRotch> yea
<MikeRotch> after that
<Jordan_U> xen_caapn, You might try --force though I am not sure what that will do and might give you a coaster
<bruenig> MikeRotch, do sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<zeldafan500> music sounds better if oyu put the bass all the way up :3
<needinfo> Help! Can't get a terminal window in Fiesty after upgrading. Asks Username and Password then takes me back to desktop.
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U, where do i put that command
<Jordan_U> xen_caapn, "cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 /path/to/iso --force"
<spy80us> any1 know how to get the zen vision m recognized on feisty
<nickrud> Gun_Smoke, if you haven't got it yet, go nvidia
<ubuntu> hi
<braddcadd> hi
<Gun_Smoke> nickrud: Drivers?
<nickrud> Gun_Smoke, ati drivers are not exactly primo these days
<MikeRotch> still the same error after reinstalling then doing the same command
<MikeRotch> sudo grub-install /dev/hda    = The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<MikeRotch> that the error and command i did
<Gun_Smoke> nickrud: looking at a ThinkPad T61 for a good price..
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: it does nothing.
<neztiti> hi - i have problem with my dxr3 card - my screen is green  any help???
<zeldafan500> theres a trick in audicity i found, de-amplify the whole track to where you can barely hear it, and bass boost it back up. it makes it sound awesome xD
<nickrud> Gun_Smoke, I'm using a really cheap ati chip in my laptop. Fine for day to day, can get all the effects, but buggy
<alecw1> Odd question... how do you start the terminal FROM the terminal?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, what do you think
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, run "sudo grub" then from the prompt it gives run "find /boot/grub/stage1" and tell us what it says
<nat1192> gnome-terminal i think
<nickrud> alecw1, gnome-terminal is the command
<alecw1> thanks.
<quaal> whats the best ftp program
<bruenig> !best | quaal gftp
<ubotu> quaal gftp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<nat1192> I use gftp but some like filezilla
<MikeRotch> it says     (hd0,1)
<quaal> bruenig, i said that for a suggestion from people.
<Gun_Smoke> nickrud: I'm in the market for a new laptop for school.. Want good priced power..
<bruenig> quaal, I just put it up as a disclaimer
<Jordan_U> bruenig, It doesn't seem to be able to find the grub stage from the first partition
<MikeRotch> it says (hd0,1)
<Jordan_U> Gun_Smoke, You might look at one of the new Ubuntu-dells
<bruenig> how does it find the other one since the other one isn't mounted
<nickrud> Gun_Smoke, If you're not totally excited to have all the latest 3d gl goodies, then ati is fine.
<bruenig> it must be working off of some old config files or something
<MikeRotch> i dunno how to tell which one i am boot from
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Grub is in it's own world, it doesn't need the file system mounted
<Gun_Smoke> nickrud: Well goodies are good.. Not mandatory.
<bruenig> MikeRotch, run root (hd0,0)
<MikeRotch> in terminal?
<bobgill> how can I unrar and see the progress of the extraction ie., % completed, time remaining, etc ??
<dissection> I liked FileZilla on Windows so I used it on Linux as well but I don't know why but whenever I upload, it'd keep trying it again n again and kept prompting me if I wanted to overwrite, rename, etc. If I cancel and check the file on my server, it would only be half uploaded. I think tried gftp and thought it did its job very well although I didn't like its connect/disconnect button (too big). Apart from looks, I think its great. I didn't think I needed to l
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, From the grub prompt
<bruenig> MikeRotch, in the grub prompt
<dissection> *think = then
<MikeRotch> ok i did that
<bruenig> MikeRotch, try the find command again
* bruenig has no idea if this is meant to achieve anything
<zgj7755> Hello I just installed Ubuntu Feisty on a system that has no network connections until i can build ndiswrapper but i need to get build essentials installed on the system before i can do that, how can i install build essentials without an internet connection?
<MikeRotch> same thing
<jgoguen> bobgill: open a terminal, cd to the directory your RAR files are in, then use the command 'unrar x filename.rar'
<MikeRotch> (hd0,1)
<bruenig> hmm
<obf213> i registered ekiga and all that. now when i open it nothing happens
<Jordan_U> zgj7755, Get the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> zgj7755: Download them on the machine you are on and copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<jgoguen> bobgill: if you right-click the RAR and choose to extract, I *think* it will show a progress bar, but it's been a very long time since I've done that so I'm not 100% sure
<dissection> back
<obf213> if i open it with sudo. it can't find the sip or w/e and doesnt work but the gui actually shows up
<Jordan_U> zgj7755, What chipset BTW ?
<bobgill> nope, it shows a block that swings back and forth but no progress and no time remaining :/  Just would be handy for really big archives of my backups
<neztiti> hi - i have problem with my dxr3 card - my screen is green  any help???
<Disabled> neztiti try to restart PC:)
<jgoguen> bobgill: guess the command line way is the only way to get a progress reading then
<MikeRotch> no ideas bluenig? haha
<obf213> is there a way i can see what happens when i call ekiga. that would help me explain why it doesnt launch
<Disabled> neztiti or reconfigure your xorg
<Veen> Anyone program in Ruby?
<MikeRotch> bruenig my bad
<MikeRotch> haha
<latinoguy> existe el plugin flash para 64 bits o aun no?
<jgoguen> obf213: open a terminal, type 'ekiga'
<neztiti> Disabled: w8 u mean???
<zgj7755> not shure about the internal hard wear it's a brand new dell inspiron
<Veen> !flash64 | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<milllmannn> when i set up a mail server using postfix, do I need to create an ubuntu user for each user I add to postfix?
<bobgill> yes so it seems, oh well no biggie :)
<Jack_Sparrow> latinoguy: No
<Disabled> neztitid do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> MikeRotch, not really, you can always remove the one off of hda2 and see if that helps
<obf213> jgoguen, nothing happens
<obf213> i dont know why it worked before
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me what the ( ; ) in smb.conf is for, does it mean its commented out like the ( # ) ?
<latinoguy> gracias
<MikeRotch> yea i will try in gparted
<MikeRotch> it may kick me offline though
<MikeRotch> so i will return if it does
<MikeRotch> 1 secnd
<bruenig> don't use gparted
<bruenig> just mount it and delete
<neztiti> disabled : its tvout card -
<MikeRotch> ok
<MikeRotch> unmount it?
<bruenig> gparted shouldn't kick you by the way, those two things are unrelated I have to think
<Disabled> neztiti didn't know
<Disabled> :)
<Scoreed> wat does
<Scoreed> and how can i fix it
<Scoreed> Mean and how do i fix it?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, do sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<taime1> how do i instal the divx plugin for firefox?
<Scoreed>  /bin/sh cant access tty; job control mode off
<bruenig> taime1, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<NeoGeo64> What if IP relay was used on September 11th?
<NeoGeo64> OH MY GOD THE WHOLE BLDG JUST COLLAPSED (SOUNDS SERIOUS) (SOUNDS UPSET) (RUMBLING IN BKGD) GA
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bruenig> looked like a flood was beginning
<taime1> bruenig: i have that instaled...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> but never happened
<taime1> installed*
<MikeRotch> ok it is done
<bruenig> taime1, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<Scoreed>  /bin/sh cant access tty; job control mode off
<NeoGeo64> I am sorry.
<NeoGeo64> I forgot September 11th was offtopic.
<Scoreed> how do i fix this
<Scoreed>  /bin/sh cant access tty; job control mode off
<trisreed> be patient
<hamadooo> need help with upgrading my wireless drivier
<bruenig> !codecs | taime1 make sure you have codecs installed as well
<ubotu> taime1 make sure you have codecs installed as well: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dissection> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Jordan_U> Scoreed, Are you getting that from the liveCD?
<dissection> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<taime1> bruenig: totem-mozilla not installed
<Scoreed> i think so
<obf213> any ideas as to why ekiga doesn't launch anyone.. i have uninstalled i tand reinstalled it
<bruenig> taime1, follow codecs link then
<dissection> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Scoreed> trisreed was helping me b4
<MikeRotch> bruenig do i delete the disk from the Computer folder?
<trisreed> hmm i think he needs to reconfigure his hd as it was using windows before
<EADG> Rented it a few years ago, was good.
<nickrud> dissection, /msg ubotu !firewall <-- for personal info
<bruenig> MikeRotch, is there anything in /media/hda2?
<Jordan_U> Scoreed, That error is usually hard to debug in my experience, it is probably easier to use the alternate install CD
<MikeRotch> in the Filesystem folder?
<jgoguen> obf213: you could try 'ekiga -d 4' which is supposed to turn on debugging in console...but it did nothing for me...I've noticed if anything else accesses sound card it won't launch
<Scoreed> and then it got filled with viruses can cant load windows
<MikeRotch> is that what i am booted to>?
<Scoreed> so download the text version?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, on your computer,, do "ls /media/hda2
<trisreed> yeah scoreed
<Jordan_U> Scoreed, Yes
<gerzel> Q: Can anyone tell me how to generate the debian menu?
<Scoreed> ok ty
<jgoguen> obf213: ekiga.org seems down right now so I can't check the FAQ :(
<obf213> ok
<MikeRotch> yes
<MikeRotch> there is stuff there
<MikeRotch> bruenig
<nickrud> gerzel, sudo apt-get install install menu-xdg && killall gnome-panel
<obf213> jgoguen, same as you nothing.
<hamadooo>  WARNING: Your kernel contains ieee80211 symbol definitions and you
<hamadooo> are not using the kernel's default ieee80211 subsystem.
<hamadooo> what is that
<Scoreed> ok downloading text verion now
<Veen> gerzel: right click Applications button and click edit menus
<hamadooo> help plz
<nickrud> gerzel, herm, only one install in that line :)
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok so do mv /media/hda2/boot /home/username
<gerzel> ok  thanks veen I'm in black box now
<MikeRotch> that is going to make boot from first partition
<MikeRotch> ?
<hamadooo> help guys plz
<xen_caapn> Jordan_U: --force did nothing. do you know where i should go from here?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, it will just get the thing out of the way so that grub won't see it anymore
<Jordan_U> xen_caapn, No, sorry
<MikeRotch> ok i did it
<nickrud> gerzel, in that case you should only need to install menu
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I don't think that will help but it can't hurt to try
<bruenig> MikeRotch, ok get back into "sudo grub" and then do that find stage1 thing again
<bruenig> Jordan_U, maybe it is searching there first because that is what it knows already
<gerzel> How do I use menu?
<gerzel> I have it installed
<taime1i>  have installed every stinkin codec known to man and i still cannot play divx streams online, it tells me that i am missing the plugin... what gives??
<bruenig> I can play them
* bruenig is better than taime1i 
<nickrud> gerzel, you should only have to run update-menus
<intelikey> can someone that has the device do   ls -l /dev/fuse   for me please ?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, No, it should search and find multiple /boot's
<gerzel> do i have to run it as root?  sudo update menus?
<Jordan_U> intelikey, crw-rw---- 1 root fuse 10, 229 2007-07-19 20:19 /dev/fuse
<intelikey> thank you,
<Jordan_U> intelikey, np
<Jordan_U> taime1, Try right clicking and choosing open with totem
<MikeRotch> bruenig i got this
<MikeRotch> Error 15: File not found
<nickrud>   gerzel yes
<bruenig> oh man
<gerzel> yes!  got it, just had to restart bb
<gerzel> thanks nickrud
<bruenig> try replacing /boot with the boot directory in /home/username
<MikeRotch> haha ye ai know
<MikeRotch> what?
<nickrud> gerzel, when was the last time blackbox was updated, I haven't tried it recently
<bruenig> MikeRotch, there should be a directory in your home directory called boot, move it to /
<intelikey> ok that fixes file sharing.      what else can i do on a lan....   ???
<taime1> bruenig: will you test this site and tell me if its just the site?: http://www.vdo4free.com/show.php?id=538
<nickrud> intelikey, printer sharing
<gerzel> nickrud: I honestly dunno, I have tried it off and on for a while.
<nickrud> then music streaming....
<gerzel> Didn't pay attention to the updates
<intelikey> nickrud ah yes.    that will have to wait a little while i don't have a printer
<ArielMT> Hello.  wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1 arrived in my updates this morning, but ever since I installed it, the URL links in my Windows programs quit working.  Clicking a link, which previously opened Firefox natively, now simply does nothing.  Feeding a link to winebrowser opens Firefox natively as expected.  No other programs were updated.  Anyone have any ideas that could help, please?
<bruenig> taime1, there appears to be a weird server thing happening, mplayer plugin is picking it up, but it isn't getting anything
<intelikey> nickrud mucic streeming ?     naw  i'll pass on that
<taime1> bruenig: mine just tells me that i dont have the plugin...
<nickrud> intelikey, centralized on demand video ?
<bruenig> taime1, you musn't have mozilla-mplayer installed
<intelikey> hmm     nah
<taime1> bruenig: i do tho
<bruenig> taime1, you clearly don't or you are missing a codec
<taime1> bruenig: i can play any other file type
<intelikey> not much of a "multimedia" buff
<taime1> bruenig: i know whats installed... i can send you a screenshot
<bruenig> taime1, go get some codecs
<tante> car co
<bruenig> I can play divx stuff on two different boxes, you are missing something
<Jordan_U> taime1, Try right clicking and choosing open with totem
<taime1> bruenig: obviously!
<MikeRotch> bruenig i seen that folder for like ten seconds now it's liek it disappeared
<MikeRotch> it's f*ckin nuts
<taime1> bruenig: the question is what.. and why?
<Jordan_U> taime1, Try right clicking and choosing open with totem
<bruenig> taime1, codecs
<taime1> jordan_u: its a stream and i dont have that right click option
<intelikey> ok i'm went.    thanks   for all the input.
<taime1> bruenig: have them!
<Jordan_U> taime1, You should if you are using totem-mozilla
<bruenig> taime1, you clearly do not
<Jordan_U> taime1, If you have the codecs installed for totem but you aren't using toem-mozilla it won't work
<taime1> bruenig: dont talk to me like im an idiot
<alecwh> Has anybody gotten the Dell Latitude D630 wireless card working? I've been trying all day, and no luck so far.
<bruenig> taime1, how is it that I can play them with mplayer but you cannot, think about that hard
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Broadcom?
<bruenig> we both have mplayer installed allegedlyu
<taime1> bruenig: this is a support channel, stop being an ass
<alecwh> What do you mean, Jordan_U?
<taime1> bruenig: if i knew that, i wouldnt be here asking
<dzer0> hello
<nickrud> bruenig, where'd you get your codecs? I have the ones from medibuntu, and can't see that stream either
<bruenig> taime1, there is only two solutions, either 1 you do not have mplayer installed or 2 you do not have the proper codecs installed
<dzer0> is SSH enabled in ubuntu 7.04 by default?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, I think Dell's cards use broadcom chipsets
<alecwh> Jordan_U, where can I find out?
<bruenig> the 2 seems more likely as there are so many so it is likely you could be missing one
<Jordan_U> alecwh, lspci | grep -i broadcom
<ArielMT> dzer0: openssh-client, yes.  openssh-server, no.
<taime1> bruenig: look, jackass, i will send you a GODDAMN screenshot... i HAVE the codecs installed.... now stop being an ass
<Jordan_U> !language | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> taime1, I don't think you do
<alecwh> Jordan_U, yes, it is.
<DigitalNinja> I would like to Video chat with a friend using Windows. I've got the cam working under Ekiga. Is there a service we can get that allows us to see each other?
<Jordan_U> taime1, bruenig I think you are both right to a certain extent
<bruenig> is it a firefox problem? not likely
<bruenig> what else is there
<macgeek> is there a way I can upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 or 7.04 without needing a CD? Perhaps a large update or something? I only have the 5.10 CDs and haven't had any luck burning my own CDs in the past
<Jordan_U> taime1, My guess is that you have installed the codecs for gstreamer, but mplayer does not use gstreamer
<taime1> jordan_u: i have both the codecs and mplayer-mozilla installed
<alecwh> Has anybody gotten the Dell Latitude D630 wireless card working? I've been trying all day, and no luck so far.
<bruenig> dell has wireless cards?
<taime1> jordan_u: okay, so then what bruenig is trying to tell me is incorrect then
<Veen> bruenig: haha
<alecwh> ?
<dzer0> ArielMT: how hard is it to get an ssh server running on here?
<Jordan_U> taime1, Try removing mplayer-mozilla and installing totem-mozilla, if nothing else you should be able to use automatic codec installation with it
<taime1> jordan_u: because he thinks that those two packages solve the problem
<bruenig> taime1, codecs is not a package
<taime1> jordan_u: bwill do
<bruenig> taime1, it is a general term referring to a bunch of packages
<taime1> bruenig: go to hell
<bruenig> of which you must be lacking some
<alecwh> Corrected: Has anybody gotten the Dell Latitude D630 wireless working? I've been trying all day, and no luck so far. I have a Broadcom.
<taime1> bruenig: this is a support channel, not an "i can be an ass just because" channel
<Jordan_U> taime1, I don't know, I personally don't like mplayer and I know that totem works with divix with the correct codecs installed
<ArielMT> dzer0: not hard.  if you have synaptic installed, you can use the gui.  if not, just drop to a shell and type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bruenig> be it different engines xine vs. gstreamer or some other thing
<dzer0> ArielMT: alright will do thanks
<bruenig> but it is definitely one of those two things
<bruenig> let's scroll up and see where the craziness began
<ArielMT> dzer0: don't forget to double-check /etc/ssh/sshd_config once you do.  me, i was impressed with the default settings.
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bruenig> maybe it is some voodoo curse on the computer
<bruenig> that could be it
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone here use rockbox, that can tell me how to add songs to my iPod with it??
<alecwh> Jordan_U, how does that work?
<Aj--> hi guys i just want to ask about this new ubuntu 7.10
<bruenig> !gutsy | Aj--
<ubotu> Aj--: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<robertwoes> hello
<Aj--> is tribe 3 gibson ready
<taime1> bruenig: what te hell is your problem? this is a support channel and you are not helping people, rather talking shit for no reason... make yourself usefull
<jgoguen> !language | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ArielMT> believe it or not, dell do sell wireless cards in their notebooks.  as of two years ago, when i got mine, dell offered their own dell wireless as default or the intel pro wireless as an option.  having heard horror stories with the dell wireless, i got my dell with the intel wireless
<bruenig> taime1, ok so explain to me, what it could be, a media player doesn't work, so the problem is um python maybe? See my brain immediately goes, hey maybe there is something at issue with the media player but perhaps it is jdk I guess, could be alternate maybe, or grub even
<bruenig> alternatives*
<bruenig> probably gedit, check out gedit
<taime1> why is bruenig allowed to stay in here and act this way??\
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, because hes helpful and you aren't?
<bruenig> you are the crazy one, I gave you perfectly good advice and you don't follow it, the logic is simple, we both have mplayer installed, I can see it you can't, what else could it be besides codecs, nothing
<taime1> actually, he's NOT helpfull
<taime1> the help that i got was from jordan_u
<ArielMT> Hello.  wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1 arrived in my updates this morning, but ever since I installed it, the URL links in my Windows programs quit working.  Clicking a link, which previously opened Firefox natively, now simply does nothing.  Feeding a link to winebrowser opens Firefox natively as expected.  No other programs were updated.  Anyone have any ideas that could help, please?
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, he has been very helpful to me in the past.
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, he is always helpful, except when people like you come in
<bruenig> if my media player plays format X and your media player which is exactly the same as mine does not, there is only one solution
<bruenig> codecs!
<ReSpEcT> ? how do i get the genral opitions menu screen to close
<taime1> you know... i asked a legitimate question and instead of help, i got spoken to like an idiot, whats FUNNY is that bruenig was DEAD wrong and jordan_U was CORRECT
<bruenig> he said the same thing I did, he talked about codec engines
<bruenig> gstreamer is a codec engine
<bruenig> durr
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, please stop trying to argue this.
<taime1> its no wonder people are aprehensive about trying linux.
<taime1> who wants to come to a support channel and get treated this way?
<d4rkmonkey> bruenig, just wondering, do you know anything about Rockbox?
<bruenig> yeah because they have to deal with newbs like you who fill up channels thinking they know something
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, no
<d4rkmonkey> bruenig, ok then
<ReSpEcT> jordan_u how do i close the genral opitions menu screen
<noone64> anyone know why I can
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, who gives support that would like to be treated this way?
<taime1> thats funny, because you were WRONG
<Jordan_U> taime1, No, bruenig was most likely correct
<dzer0> Drama and computers do not go together.
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, if you're nice to support givers, they'll be nice to you.
<greatcaffeine> taime1: You act like you're paying for this support.
<noone64> anyone know why I cant use commands like /set in irssi?
<taime1> jordan_u your method worked, his did NOT
<boyam> taime1: actually Bruenig and Jordan_U told you the exact samething...b een watching your thread
<macgeek> is there a way I can upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 or 7.04 without needing a CD? Perhaps a large update or something? I only have the 5.10 CDs and haven't had any luck burning my own CDs in the past
<rhlin> hi all, I am new to ubuntu and I am hoping someone can help me out.
<mOrO^> how can I make installed apps the default players for shoutcast streams? (XMMS is installed and working)
<kev_b> taime1, nobody agrees with you, f*** off
<d4rkmonkey> macgeek, I believe there is
<taime1> boyam: no they did not...
<bruenig> taime1, you are making yourself look stupid
<dzer0> hey guys take it to #ubuntu-drama
<kev_b> : )
<d4rkmonkey> macgeek, I think its like sudo update-manager -c or something
<nickrud> boyam, yes, Jordan_U just gave you alternative media player, which happened to work
<dzer0> or maybe #ubuntu-bitching
<bruenig> #ubuntu-idiotvsroom
<d4rkmonkey> macgeek, you'll have to upgrade to 6.06 then 6.10 then 7.04
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<nickrud> boyam, doh;)
<Veen> taime1: bruenig was nice enough to even try helping you for free, you can't say that for a lot of people
<dzer0> or even #ubuntu-ungratefulforFREEsupport
<dwid> hi i just bought a samsung yp k3 mp3 player, any clue on how to get it to work with ubuntu?
<boyam> lol nickrud..
<Jordan_U> taime1, My method worked because it used the backend for which the codecs you installed work, if you had installed the appropriate xine codecs it probably would have worked, I don't know what packages those are though so I suggested you just use totem-gstreamer
<Aj--> im currently downloading the gibson.. tribe 3 thus anyone uses gibson here?
<taime1> i can say that for jordan_u who was correct and NOT an ass
<Veen> dzer0: haha
<rhlin> is there any way to reset password?  I cant remember my login and lost the paper I wrote it on.
<Flannel> Aj--: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<d4rkmonkey> Aj--, I have a tribe 3 CD but I don't use it
<jgoguen> taime1: they both told you to do a different method for exactly the same end result - installing codecs
<taime1> i didnt install any codecs ... they were already installed
<bruenig> taime1, like Jordan_U just said, gstreamer is a codec engine
<taime1> what worked was when jordan_u told me to install totem-mozilla
<Aj--> d4rkmonkey: are there some issue with it??
<Jordan_U> taime1, bruenig was still right, and you are being much less respectful that he was
<Flannel> rhlin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Aj--> i want to try it
<dwid> hi i just bought a samsung yp k3 mp3 player, any clue on how to get it to work with ubuntu?
<d4rkmonkey> Aj--, no, its just my comp isn't fully supported in Feisty so I've been trying Gutsy CDs to see if the Live CD works with them, and they don't work, so I don't bother installing
<Flannel> Aj--: no issues per sey, it's just alpha software.  Just understand that it is buggy, and unstable
<d4rkmonkey> Aj--, go ahead and try it :D
<rhlin> Flannel:  thanks, I will check it out!
<Jack_Sparrow> dwid: Many of those just show up as a usb drive when plugged in.
<dzer0> why are all of the ubuntu help/wiki pages using HTTPS?
<bruenig> dzer0, seems unnecessary doesn't it
<dzer0> quite
<xunil> Is gutsy working well now
<taime1> i have NEVER been treated this way in this channel, am i am very disappointed. all that wa required was a simple, "perhaps totem-mozilla will fix the problem" and instead, i got spoken to like an idiot...and bruenig still thinks he was right when he told me to UNinstall totem-mozilla
<Jordan_U> taime1, We are volunteers and I don't blame him for taking offense when you told him he was wrong when he was not
<Aj--> ok ill give it a try after i download.. i have problems with fiesty coz it doesnt support 1440x900 reso..
<Flannel> xunil: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<kev_b> is there a good vnc client that supports file transfer? i don't think xvncviewer does it...
<bruenig> totem-mozilla doesn't exist
<Veen> Aj--: it's Gutsy GIBBON, just fyi, cause i thought you were talking about the guitar
<dwid> jack_sparrow: it comes with an installation cd though
<litral> hi
<bruenig> woops
<litral> How do you use ubuntu to run a memory test (ram)
<ReSpEcT> ? yes but are yall gonna start answersing ?'s or keep arguing
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, Look. If you're going to act this way, no one will try to help you with anything
<bruenig> typo
<litral> Which cd is that on
<Jack_Sparrow> dwid: That is probably a cd for Windows OS
<Aj--> opsss sory for that guys
<dwid> and the only thing i can get it to do so far is charge
<jgoguen> taime1: did you miss the many times Jordan_U said that bruenig was also right?
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, please try to be nice to people and they'll treat you nicely.
<bruenig> taime1, you don't realize that 90% of the time people have issues with mplayer it is because totem-mozilla is still installed
<taime1> he WAS wrong... he told me that mozilla-mplayer needed to be installed and totem-mozilla needed to be uninstalled.... but the opposite was true in the end
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, if you don't like this channel you can leave.
<Aj--> i thought it was gibson
<taime1> so i have to say, he was infact, WRONG
<bruenig> taime1, you installed a different codec engine like I said
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, stop arguing. Its you against the channel. You're wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> dwid: You plug it in and you dont see a drive letter pop up on your desktop?
<bruenig> taime1, you will recognize down the road what happened, once you become more familiar with linux and codecs
<kev_b> meh... troll
<taime1> it doesnt matter how many times you say im wrong... it doesnt change the fact that bruenig was wrong and jordan_u was right
<Jordan_U> taime1, No, you don't understand the basic issue and you are wrong, we took different approaches
<kev_b> he isn't even making sense any more
<ArielMT> litral: it's on the desktop cd (and i think server and alternate as well, but i'm just guessing there), and on your hard disk if you installed ubuntu.  the image name is memtest, and it's in the grub boot menu.
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: what general options screen?
<kev_b> someone kick him out
<dwid> jack_sparrow: no, no drive popped up
<Jack_Sparrow> taime1: It is time to drop it..
<d4rkmonkey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ReSpEcT> beryl
<Catoptromancy_> So what? People try to help and sometimes are wrong
<litral> k
<taime1> well, call it an approach, but jordan_u's was correct, and bruenig's was not
<d4rkmonkey> taime1, stop arguing.
<Jordan_U> taime1, If I am right and I am saying that he was too what does that mean?
<bruenig> if I can see it in mplayer, he can see it in mplayer
<ReSpEcT> i poped it up and now i see no option to close it
<taime1> how is bruenig correct again??
<Jack_Sparrow> dwid: How famaliar are you with linux..?
<bruenig> you just need the right codecs
<dzer0> taime1: MS support wouldn't yell at you ever! So next time you need some codec help in Windows, just have your credit card ready...
<dwid> jack_sparrow: im a newbie
<nalioth> draconius: you rang?
<nalioth> d4rkmonkey: you rang?
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: do you have an X in the top right of the screen?
<boyam> taime1: because it boiled down to be a codec problem....as bruenig kept telling you...
<Jordan_U> taime1, You did not have the correct xine codecs installed
<taime1> dzer0: what does that have to do with linux?
<ReSpEcT> no
<dzer0> taime1: apt-get install sarcasm
<Veen> taime1: you especially didn't need to start name calling and profanity
<jgoguen> taime1: MS doesn't give free support, we do
<d4rkmonkey> nalioth, uhh taime1 is just kinda kicking up a fuss
<taime1> jordan_u that appears to have been the case, but again, he told me to do the opposite of what you told me
<litral> thnx
<kev_b> Does anyone know of a good vnc client that supports file transfer? i don't think xvncviewer supports this that i can see...
<boyam> lol@dzer0
<d4rkmonkey> nalioth, everyone is trying to control him but its not really workin
<jgoguen> taime1: we don't ask you for a signed cheque to get support, we just give it on our free time
<bruenig> taime1, it would be like if you asked for help getting mp3's to play in rhythmbox and I said to install the mp3 codecs and someone else recommended to install vlc which has those codecs statically built in, now we are both talking codecs but the approaches are different both work
<ReSpEcT> but when i move the mouse over there and click it gives me jpeg image format
<taime1> so how is was he right again??
<litral> 6.06 desktop?
<ArielMT> E: Couldn't find package sarcasm
<Aj--> lols.. windows realy suck.. im currently using vista now.. and decided to go back to linux ..
<BlueKnight> hey all, anyone here have experience running desktop ubuntu headless? I think i found a bug where it reverts to default vga settings even with proper drivers and settings inplace...
<dzer0> ArielMT: apt-cache search irony maybe?
<Aj--> the bluescreen always appear everyday
<ArielMT> no hits :/
<Aj--> that realy suck
<Flannel> Guys, dragging it on doesn't help any.  Just drop it
<dr_willis> BlueKnight,  ive never notiuced it doing that.
<ArielMT> how ironic.  um, oops.
<Veen> way to go Aj--
<Jack_Sparrow> dwid: Trying to get some info.. I would suggest you try to mount it as a drive and if that fails work from there.
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT:  try pressing Alt+F4 ?
<bruenig> that is about as clear as it can be made, if he doesn't get that then it is hopeless
<BlueKnight> dr-willis - really? Cuz its been running 1280x1024, i went headless and stuffed it in the closet and it will only let me select 800x600 and 640x480 now :(
<dwid> jack_sparrow: how to mount it as a drive
<ethereality> how do I change my keyring password?
<dzer0> hmm... try: apt-cache search humor | grep understanding
<ReSpEcT> nothing
<dzer0> well then, I'm out of ideas
<Veen> haha @ dzer0 and ArielMT
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: do you have any window decorations at all?
<ArielMT> still no hits
<Flannel> !offtopic | dzer0, ArielMT
<ubotu> dzer0, ArielMT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ethereality> nevermind
<dzer0> !relax | Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dzer0> :/
<ReSpEcT> no the only thing that carried from the desktop is the bottom toolbar with the trashcan on it
<ArielMT> ok, ok :)  i'm here because i need help.  i'm just waiting for someone to have a free moment to read my problem, is all
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone use rockbox here? I asked in #rockbox but no one answered. how do i put music onto my iPod with rockbox?
<d4rkmonkey> to me it seems like I can just copy and paste but I'm not sure
<BlueKnight> who was asking about the keyring?
<Flannel> ArielMT: have you asked in #winehq?
<Raptor45> when connecting to a remote windows share on the network, sometimes it works other times it says the contents could not be displayed. any way to fix that?
<jgoguen> ahh...you have a different problem then, you need to get your window borders back...unfortunately I don't know anything about that, I use Compiz Fusion on one box and Desktop Effects on the other, both work flawlessly...
<ArielMT> Flannel: i just had an oh-duh moment.  no, i didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> dwid: Here is a quick script to do that.. You start a terminal session and go through those 2 or 3 commands   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: try searching on http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Flannel> ArielMT: if they have no idea, you might check launchpad for a bug
<ReSpEcT> k
<unagi> are there better network monitors than the one ubuntu defaults?
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: sorry, I've never seen that problem before, but it sounds familiar so there's probably something there
<dwid> jack_sparrow: ty
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Going back to the wireless issue :) Basically Broadcom broadcom won't let Ubuntu distribute the firmware required to use the drivers that people wrote for their cards without any specs or help from broadcom, fwcutter grabs the drivers from their site and extracts the firmware
<Rhino> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> dwid: np, You can get detailed help here if you need it
<d4rkmonkey> Hey Rhino
<Rhino> I got a problem with  "flashplugin-nonfree"
* Aj-- to hell with this windows.. always got blue screen.. grrrrrrrrrr
<xunil> Not enough physical memory is available to power on this virtual machine.
<xunil> If you were able to power on this virtual machine on this host computer in the past, try rebooting the host computer. Rebooting may allow you to use slightly more host memory to run virtual machines.
<d4rkmonkey> Rhino, I probably can't help but whats your problem?
* BlueKnight trys to comfort Aj, and reminds him to keep it clean...
<ReSpEcT> no help there
<xunil> I have also put it on maximum physical memory
<Rhino> the installation seems not to work the expected way - I will paste it to phpfi.com
<ethereality> How do I change my keyring password? I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager and tried the section headed "Automatic Keyring", but it returned the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30658/
<RoC_MasterMind> How can I see any restricted or multiverse packages on my system?
<Rhino> http://phpfi.com/251188
<Rhino> thats the problem
<kev_b> Does anyone know of a good vnc client that supports file transfer? i don't think xvncviewer supports this that i can see...
<xunil> do you know any good java irc channels
<unagi> what is vnc
<d4rkmonkey> ok Rhino, I'll try
<BlueKnight> separate your vnc and files...
<BlueKnight> use samba for files or something
<Veen> OK I have a kick-butt machine and don't know what to do with it. Anyone have any ideas?
<BlueKnight> unagi wiki vnc :)
<BlueKnight> veen mail it to me
<Flannel> xunil: try ##java
<RoC_MasterMind> kev_b, from windows or linux?
<BlueKnight> i'll mail you my p2 450mhz rig :)
<Veen> BlueKnight: sounds good
<kev_b> RoC_MasterMind: from linux
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: I found a possible solution for you
<unagi> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kev_b> RoC_MasterMind: to windows, if that matters
<BlueKnight> veen - also have a 386 (no clue on speed in mhz) with 64k ram :)
<RoC_MasterMind> kev_b, On Windows, I use WinSCP to do file transfers through SSH...VNC doesn't do file transfer.  You could use an sftp client or command-line scp once you have ssh installed
<Veen> BlueKnight: wow, running linux?
<RoC_MasterMind> oh
<RoC_MasterMind> kev_b, install a simple FTP client?  Filezilla Server
<d4rkmonkey> Rhino, I'm not familiar with aptitude, To me it seems like when it was installing the flash plugin it couldn't confirm that it was installing the proper files. I'd suggest using apt-get (I could be wrong) and seeing what that does
<keram> hey
<BlueKnight> veen - put it together from how i found it... haven't felt brave enough to plug it in :)
<keram> i have this problem with the brightness meter
<Rhino> ok d4rkmonkey I will try
<kev_b> RoC_MasterMind: oh, i thought it supported file transfer because the server (tightvnc) mentioned it somewhere
<Rhino> thank you
<keram> i'm using ubuntu on a laptop
<BlueKnight> I'm hoping it'll run, i'll donate it to my schools cs department running linux or something
<Ryoohki_> hi all i would like to update my 5.10 ubuntu install to 6.10 the ppc version
<RoC_MasterMind> kev_b, *simple FTP server...FileZilla  Server is best way to transfer files to/from Windows server box.
<Veen> BlueKnight: haha
<keram> but when i press brightness up / brightness down keys it doesnt let me change brightness
<RoC_MasterMind> !upgrade > Ryoohki_
<Flannel> Ryoohki_: you need to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 then to 6.10
<kev_b> RoC_MasterMind: I guess i will setup ftp then : ) thanks
<Rhino> other question:  Is there no  "pidgin" package for Feisty Fawn??
<Jordan_U> Rhino, I don't know if this is the problem you are having but there was a bug in flashplugin-nonfree not long ago, try updating to see if there is a new version
<RoC_MasterMind> kev_b, yeah, FileZilla also is a good FTP client...same site.
<alecwh> Can someone help me find a thread helping isntall the Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card?
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: open a terminal, or press Crtl+Alt+F1 to get to a fullscreen terminal...log in if necessary...and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Going back to the wireless issue :) Basically Broadcom broadcom won't let Ubuntu distribute the firmware required to use the drivers that people wrote for their cards without any specs or help from broadcom, fwcutter grabs the drivers from their site and extracts the firmware
<Rhino> Jordan_U, already tried
<RoC_MasterMind> alecwh, did you look on ubuntuforum.org?
<Veen> Rhino: visit ubuntuguide.com
<burner> Rhino: you can get a deb from www.getdeb.net and searching for pidgin
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: in the 'Screen' section, make sure you have these two lines:
* BlueKnight is wondering if anyone knows of a vnc app that will run from a memory stick that will support xp/vista/ubuntu 7+
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "True"
<Jack_Sparrow> alecwh: is that the bcm43xx chipset
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: DefaultDepth 24
<Rhino> Veen, the page is only an advertisment page
<Jordan_U> alecwh, So just install bcm43xx-fwcutter, let it grab the firmware and reboot or reload the broadcom driver with: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<alecwh> Jack_Sparrow, yes i think so.
<Rhino> thank you burner
<RoC_MasterMind> BlueKnight, click or server?
<ArielMT> #winehq told me to upgrade wine, but I'm already at current (one version behind) according to apt.
<RoC_MasterMind> *client or server
<Veen> Rhino:  sorry try googling it
<Jack_Sparrow> alecwh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174   is what I used
<alecwh> how do I install that?
<jgoguen> ReSpEcT: then save, exit, and restart X (press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to graphics, then press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<Veen> Rhino: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<intelikey>           can anyone good with apt/dpkg  guess at what this error is ?     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38362
<Rhino> burner, No results found for your search.
<burner> !bcm43xx | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> alecwh: I can walk you through that if you need help
<Rhino> burner, @ pidgin
<Flannel> ArielMT: you could always switch to using wine's official repos instead of the ubuntu ones
<Jordan_U> alecwh, It is in the repositories, you need universe enabled I believe
<intelikey> i'm at a loss
<alecwh> Jack_Sparrow, that would be awesome! can you PM me?
<BlueKnight> roc-mastermind er, want to use it for viewing/controlling
<Jack_Sparrow> alecwh: Are you regg'd
<burner> Rhino: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<alecwh> yes
<Veen> Rhino: sorry here is the direct link to the pidgin part: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Pidgin_2.0_.28former_GAIM.29
<BlueKnight> sorry roc-mastermind, lost it in the spam
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Are you just going to tell him to install bcm43xx-fwcutter or are you going to suggest NDISwrapper?
<Rhino> thank you Veen
<RoC_MasterMind> BlueKnight, I use uvnc.com for client....they have a server too I think.
<burner> Rhino: the getdeb one is newer at 2.02 :)
<Rhino> thank you burner
<ReSpEcT> the proble i see is that the window itself is that it is up out of my screen and to the right
<Rhino> is getdeb a source we can trust?
<Veen> burner: that's good to know
<Jordan_U> Rhino, Yes
<d4rkmonkey> Rhino,  I'm pretty sure it is
<Rhino> are you sure it will not f*** up any dependencies?
<d4rkmonkey> Rhino, if you don't want to just compile it yourself
<BlueKnight> roc-mastermind thx, i'll take a look
<gobbles414> hi all... need some help setting up a scanner
<Jordan_U> Rhino, Yes
<ReSpEcT> is there a quick function i can press to move it
<burner> Rhino: works wonderfully well here :)
<d4rkmonkey> Rhino, its not *that* hard to compile from source, but you're gonna probably have to install some other things too
* burner has a new rhythmbox from getdeb too
<Jordan_U> Rhino, At least not with pidgin
<intelikey> ReSpEcT can't just garb and move the window ?
<ReSpEcT> nope
<intelikey> ReSpEcT   alt   right mouse button
<Bleed> pidgin doesn't have to be compiled from source
<Bleed> you can get a .deb from getdeb
<Nutubuntu> burner,  why a new rhythmbox? what's been improved ?
<gobbles414> would somebody please help me setup my scanner
<Bleed> Can anyone tell me how to fix this error?: sudo: must be setuid root
<burner> Nutubuntu: lots :)  review changelog on gnomefiles or wikipedia
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, The instructions you linked to are out of date
<Nutubuntu> will do burner t/y :)
<intelikey> Bleed chmod    but why is the permissions on it defunct ?
<AndruC> so yeah.. um.  I need help with codec issues...
<Bleed> I was playing with some things, lol
<Bleed> And now I can't sudo
<Bleed> :D
<Bleed> Or open anything as admin :D
<gobbles414> andru... maybe i can help
<Nutubuntu> imo if it beats the current rhythmbox it will have to have been pretty special
<Jordan_U> Bleed, You are going to need to boot into single user mode
<intelikey> Bleed well you may have to boot to recovery mode  if you don't have root access
<slavik> Bleed: what did you break?
<ReSpEcT> think i got the keyboard i am using has a power button on it so i hit it and it gave me the option to log out so i am doing so now
<Atook> My wireless card quits working when I wake the computer for sleep. (7.04) any ideas?
<AndruC> gobbles414: hope so.  my media players refuse to believe i have codecs installed, except for VLC.  it plays stuff fine.  anything else refuses to play (mp3 specifically)
<intelikey> slavik permissions
<slavik> ouch, to what?
<intelikey> sudo
<slavik> ouch x2
<slavik> yeah, single user mode
<burner> Nutubuntu: the new look is awesome :)  and last.fm actually works in the new one
<BlueKnight> atook, can you be a little more specific?
<BlueKnight> atook - the card stops working, or the connection ends?
<intelikey>           can anyone good with apt/dpkg  guess at what this error is ?     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38362            just a good guess would beet what i've got...
<ReSpEcT> ? though what is the min ram i can use with ubuntu cuz what ive red has given me 3 diffrent amounts
<Atook> Blueknight: The card seems to stop working. I disable and re-enable wireless connection, but the card seems dead, and nothing happens.
<Rhino> how can I uninstall a package I just installed via   dpkg -i   ?
<intelikey> ReSpEcT installing from the livecd you need 192+
<slavik> Rhino: search for it in synaptic :)
<intelikey> ReSpEcT as to just running the system   32m will run ubuntu
<BlueKnight> atook - you know how to use terminal?
<ReSpEcT> got it installed but it is just so dern slow
<Atook> barely :)
<nickrud> intelikey, you can run DEBIAN_SCRIPT_DEBUG="1" sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse-utils.postinst configure   for more info
<Cailen> can anyone tell me how to completely delete a program off my computer along with ALL of its components?
<Cailen> it is called pokerstars
<intelikey> nickrud thanks  i'll do that now
<AndruC> gobbles414, so VLC is the only thing that is playing mp3 files right now (or video with mp3 audio compression).
<ReSpEcT> it took right at 6 to 7 hours just to install
<Atook> BlueKnight: barely, but I have one up now. :)
<intelikey> without the sudo...
<BlueKnight> atook - nod
<BlueKnight> atook - type ifconfig
<AndruC> even though, as far as i know, i have all necessary codecs installed
<Atook> Blueknight: OK
<BlueKnight> atook - tell me if it list a "wlan0"
<BlueKnight> atook - with a ton of info next to it
<Cailen> can anyone tell me how to completely delete a program off my computer along with all of its components?
<ReSpEcT> got the monitior problem solved i do belive that ubuntu dosen't like the 52' plasma
<Nutubuntu> !repeat | Cailen
<ubotu> Cailen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cailen> ok
<Jordan_U> Cailen, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge < application >
<AndruC> ReSpEcT, 52 feet, eh?
<ReSpEcT> 52"
<Cailen> i tried that but it did not work...
<reed026> I am attempting to install Ubuntu Server Edition onto my older PC, however when I attempt to install / check for defects all I get "ACPI : Unable to Locate RSDP"
<Cailen> hold on let me try again Jordan_U
<BlueKnight> andruc/respect - lol!
<Atook> BlueKnight: No, just Eth0, Eth1 and lo.
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Did you install the app with apt-get ?
<Cailen> no
<Atook> BlueKnight: and I'm connected via wireless right now. :)
<Jordan_U> Cailen, A .deb?
<AndruC> but yeah.  anybody know why my mp3 codecs refuse to be recognize?
<gobbles414> you need w32/64codecs, some gestreamer0.10 files and all of the packages recommended for use with nautilus-script-audio-convert in synaptic you can get install instructions for these in ubuntu community help
<Cailen> Jordan_U, the program was intended for windows so i used wine...
<BlueKnight> atook - ok, so it showed up and is working then?
<Cailen> the program is pokerstars
<ReSpEcT> i was using the 22 lcd and werked fine but just now when i went to log on u needed 100x zoom to see the letters in the username box
<gobbles414> NEED help with a scanner problem please:-D+
<Bleed_> Ok
<Bleed_> I can't fix it
<Bleed_> lol
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Then it is in wine's fake C: drive in your home folder
<Atook> BlueKnight: No, I rebooted the machine to get the wireless going. As soon as it goes to sleep, the wireless card quits working.
<Bleed_> bleed@MAYONAISSE$ sudo su -
<Bleed_> sudo: must be setuid root
<Cailen> i have uninstalled and deleted everything, then reinstalled it, but it still says i have a n account on my computer
<Bleed_> Can anyone help me fix that?
<intelikey> nickrud might as well be kanji to me...    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38364
<BlueKnight> atook - nod nod, i'm trying to get you to see what things say when they are working... so we have something to compare not working to later :P
<Cailen> this program only allows u to have one account per computer
<BlueKnight> atook - so everything is working now?
<Cailen> and  i am trying to delete it so it thinks i have no account on the computer
<Cailen> so then i can start a new one
<BlueKnight> atook - as in at this moment, not that there isn't a problem
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Just delete your fake C: if you don't have any other wine apps
<Atook> BlueKnight, seems to be, I haven't tried the wired LAN connection, but my wireless is working.
<gobbles414> ok... i have a canon mp530 multifunction. the printer part works but the scanner does not. please help!
<Cailen> ok
<Cailen> will that delete Wine too?
<intelikey> Cailen what only allows one account ?
<Cailen> the program pokerstars
<nickrud> intelikey, that's not even close to what I have; I'm running feisty, how about you?
<Jordan_U> Cailen, I think it's in ~/.wine/
<intelikey> nickrud dapper
<Atook> BlueKnight, yes, everything is working right now, just after a fresh reboot.
<nickrud> intelikey, hrm
<Falstius> Cailen: do, mv .wine .wine-old && winecfg && wine installpokerstars.exe
<Veen> Does anyone know how to get Nvidia dual monitors working?
<BlueKnight> atook - ok, copy and paste what ever was next to that "wlan0" into a text file and label it as working or something of that sort. Then do the sleep thing and come out and see if stuff does what it normally does. If so, open terminal again, type ifconfig again, and copy and paste what it shows that time. Might give us something to go on as to why its not working
<Jordan_U> Cailen, It won't delete wine but it will delete any other wine apps you have installed
<gobbles414> Veen... have you tried the restricted drivers
<Cailen> falstius, wut will that do?
<CzarAlex> I just installed Feisty Fawn and ran the updates. My sound is crackly when using vlc. Suggestions?
<Cailen> Jordan_U i will try but how do i do that?
<Falstius> Cailen: it will give you a completely fresh wine install, and keep the old one around if you want it later.
<hexstar> speakers in right hole czaralex?
<Atook> BlueKnight, I'll give it a shot, thank you.
<Veen> gobbles414: i got the restricted driver but how do i change setting and such?
<Bleed_> sudo: must be setuid root - Can anyone help me fix that?
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Do what Falstius said
<Cailen> ok
<Cailen> hold on
<Jordan_U> Veen, gksudo nvidia-settings
<BlueKnight> atook - np, I'll try to watch for you
<gobbles414> not sure to be honest veen... sorry
<Veen> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: thanks for the info, I walked him through it and he now has bars and is a happy camper
<intelikey> CzarAlex vlc set to use alsa output ?
<hexstar> bleed_: http://pastebin.com/f7921f2c7
<CzarAlex> intelikey: Ill try that right now.
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Does he have fwcutter installed, it will keep him automatically up to date on firmware
<Jordan_U> ?
<Falstius> Bleed_: you'll probably need to reboot the machine to recovery mode and then chmod +s sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: yes he has fwcutter installed
<keram> anyone?
<Bleed_> Ah, ok
<Bleed_> Thanks guy, that helps
<Falstius> Bleed_: ofcourse, if you managed to unset suid for sudo, there is probably more than just that wrong.
<hexstar> also try this Bleed_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<hexstar> np
<alb200000> Hello , is there any software for recording my computers screen? (linux)
<CzarAlex> hexstar: yes. but good question.
<Bleed_> I'll try it now, and thanks again.
<Cailen> falstius, this is wut i did
<hexstar> Bleed_: np :)
<alb200000> Hello , is there any software for recording my computers screen? (linux)   Because I want to upload a video in youtube.
<hexstar> alb200000: print key
<slavik> sudo is chmod 0755
<bagus> allow
<Cailen> cailen@cailen-laptop:~$ mv .wine .wine-old && winecfg && wine install pokerstars.exe
<Cailen> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/cailen/.wine'...
<Cailen> wine: '/home/cailen/.wine' created successfully.
<Cailen> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\install.exe": Module not found
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Installation of fwcutter is going to be added to restricted-manager in Gutsy, hopefully more people will be able to find it that way
<burner> alb200000: gtk record my desktop or istanbul come to mind
<alb200000> a video, not a screenshoot
<slavik> don't suid it
<Bleed_> That looks what I did
<burner> !screencast | alb200000
<ubotu> alb200000: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<intelikey> keram i can't find your Q  care to repete?
<Bleed_> I think I chowned my /usr/ dir
<Bleed_> lol
<alb200000> thanks a lot!
<nickrud> intelikey, I don't see any errors in that at all. I'd have expected you to get some error, since you showed some. Otherwise, I'm at a loss
<Jordan_U> Cailen, run "wine /path/to/install.exe
<keram> but when i press brightness up / brightness down keys it doesnt let me change brightness
<hexstar> Bleed_: lol
<Cailen> ok Jordan_U hold on
<Cailen> ...
<intelikey> nickrud yeah i'm at a total loss on that one.
<keram> or something like that
<keram> it shows the little brightness bar
<nickrud> intelikey, wait a sec, urpmi??
<keram> but it just flickers around the currentposition on it
<keram> doesnt change
<intelikey> nickrud it's just a script to apt     i'm lzy and don't like to type    apt-get install
<Cailen> Jordan_U, this is wut happened
<Cailen> cailen@cailen-laptop:~$ wine /path/to/install.exe
<Cailen> wine: cannot find '/path/to/install.exe'
<slavik> !urpmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urpmi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> intelikey, ok. You have a history ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> What does the little ubuntu icon next to certain packages in Synaptic mean?
<Falstius> Cailen: you need to give it the name of the pokerstars install program, /path/to/install is just an example.
<Jordan_U> Cailen, I meant to replace /path/to/install.exe with the real path
<intelikey> nickrud don't we all
<brunner> hi al
<hexstar> Cailen: the dirs are case sensitive, make sure to duplicate case exactly
<RoC_MasterMind> !apt-get > slavik
<Cailen> oooo
<Cailen> ok
<brunner> how do I combine modem init strings onto one line?
<Cailen> hold on
<nickrud> slavik, he wrote a script, and named it after a tool used on a competitor's packaging tool
<keram> any ideas?
<intelikey> keram i've never see that problem before.
<brunner> I can't remember how to separate them.
<Falstius> hexstar: I'm not sure they're case sensitive in wine.
<brunner> is it a semicolon?
<intelikey> keram could it be hardware ?
<Falstius> Cailen: when you win your first million, donate it to ubuntu.  And when you lose your second million ... don't blame us ;)
<hexstar> lol
<slavik> nickrud: lol and urpmi is suicidal, it kills itself when it upgrades itself
<AndruC> "Package w32codecs has no installation candidate" so what can i do with this?
<MajorPayne> I just replaced my motherboard.  Will Ubuntu handle that ok?
<burner> !w32codecs | AndruC
<ubotu> AndruC: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<hexstar> MajorPayne: yes
<Cailen> Falstius: hahahah ok
<holycow> MajorPayne, as long as the chipset is supported
<intelikey> keram work ok with other OS's ?    i mean.   if it's hardware it should error in different system
<AndruC> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> if you have a super new motherboard with a brand new chipset that doesn't have drivers, then no
<nickrud> slavik, heh. It was very new when I switched away to debian, never really used. Just remember the name
<ArielMT> how do i roll back to a previous version of a package?  the latest wine and dependencies have a bug that the previous version didn't
<MajorPayne> holycow: Same chip set as the old one (The old one busted) but still a different motherboard.
<nickrud> arg, it's late, I can't even spell anymore. Good night
<CzarAlex> intelikey: Still crackly :(
<hexstar> ArielMT: you may have to download and compile an older version
<holycow> will be fine MajorPayne
<keram> intelikey, i'm using gutsy tribe 3
<burner> ArielMT: since it's wine though, just use the winhq.org provided repositories to get 0.9.41 :)
<keram> intelikey, if that matters at all
<intelikey> keram oh.   #ubuntu+1
<burner> ArielMT: winehq.org rather
<ArielMT> burner: i did, and i'm at the latest version.  the bug remains. :/
<keram> ah okay
<Cailen> ok the installere is called PokerStarsInstall.exe
<Cailen> and it is located on my desktop
<hexstar> ArielMT: you could try compiling the latest version
<burner> ArielMT: bummer, you could ditch it and remove the budgetdedicated repositories and use the one in ubuntu
<burner> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<AndruC> i was listening to my damn mp3s yesterday, but today they just won't play
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Then "wine ~/Desktop/PokerStartsInstall.exe"
<Falstius> ArielMT: sudo apt-get install wine=0.9.33-0ubuntu1
<Bleed> Hey thanks again guys.  it worked :P
<Cailen> ok Jordan_U
<Cailen> hold on
<hexstar> lol....would be so funny if that poker installer launched spyware installers in wine
<burner> AndruC: using rhythmbox? amarok? audacious? totem?  xine or gstreamer?
<dr_willis> hexstar,  ive ran spyware installers in wine. just to see what they isntalled where.
<ArielMT> burner: the new version arrived in updates this morning from ubuntu's repositories, and that's when the problems began
<dr_willis> hexstar,  :)
<holycow> hexstar, its possible indeed
<Bleed> Now one more question:  I'm very tired of always having to enter my password, and I want to make it stop.  I'm the only one that ever uses my computer, what can I do to stop it?
<ArielMT> Falstius: i'll try that, thanks
<Cailen> no it is already installed Jordan_U
<hexstar> dr_willis: what happened?
<AndruC> rhyhmbox primarily, but it and movie player tell me the codecs aren't installed, but i know they are
<BlueKnight> roc_mastermind left i take it...
<Cailen> i want to completeley delete it and ALL of its components
<dr_willis> hexstar,  i was able to see what files it copied where.. basicially :)
<burner> ArielMT: aww, my apologies then, rolling back to old versions is hard :|
<hexstar> lol k
<Cailen> then reinstall it later
<Jordan_U> Cailen, That should have
<hexstar> dr_willis: ah cuz the spyware never ran, it was a dummy install basically
<Cailen> it just asked to install again Jordan_U
<dr_willis> hexstar,  then i copied the wallpaper/themes that it was also to install over to a cd for the wife.. thats all she wanted. :)  and i trained her to NOT use the spamware isntallers for that stuff
<hexstar> dr_willis: haha nice
<AndruC> burner, rhyhmbox primarily, but it and movie player tell me the codecs aren't installed, but i know they are
<Jordan_U> Cailen, It should have been removed when you move .wine
<dissection> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndruC> and vlc plays them fine
<Falstius> ArielMT: if you want to keep wine from updating, you can configure apt to exclude it ... but I can only remember how to do that for yum right now :)
<dissection> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ArielMT> yum?  yuck :p
<Cailen> ???
<Cailen> What do u mean Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !pin | ArielMT
<ubotu> ArielMT: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ArielMT> ty
<hexstar> !exclude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exclude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burner> AndruC: you have "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package?  check via applications -> add remove  and make sure to search all packages!
<Nutubuntu> Cailen,  just out of curiosity. Are you good at poker?
<Cailen> yes
<hexstar> lol
<Cailen> hahaha
<AndruC> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<AndruC> libxine1-ffmpeg set to manual installed.
<Cailen> that is why i am going through all this
<Falstius> ArielMT: yeah well, I use ubuntu and home and RH for work ... so all of the work type stuff I only know in RH :-/
<hexstar> I can only imagine that there must be a native linux poker game somewhere...
<buntunub> anyone have any luck getting thier integrated webcams working?
<ArielMT> Falstius: don't feel bad.  i have to support centos at work, including on my own workstation
<Bleed> There is a native linux poker game but not with real people
<AJ--> ok im in linux now.. and able to fix my printer issues.. now how can i change the screen resolution to 1440x900 do i need to install driver for nvidia
<Bleed> PokerStars runs really well in WINE
<Cailen> i have over 1 million on my Pokerstars account that is why i would like to fix this
<Jordan_U> buntunub, I have, but I am pretty sure I don't have the same model as you :)
<Cailen> yes
<hexstar> buntunub: that's something that sometimes works, and sometimes you have to google the cam's chipset to find kernel drivers to compile and install unfortunately
<the_padawan> hi all. I'm setting up a new hd to dual boot windows and ubuntu. I would like for one partition (the biggest one) to be mounted on /home and yet be accessible to windows. Which filesystem should I use for it?
<AndruC> burner,  i'm getting ubuntu_restricted_extras now
<buntunub> i have a sonix microdia built in webcam
<Cailen> Bleed, but i would like to completely delete all of its components and reinstall to make a new account
<Bleed> Can anyone point me at a thread?  I've failed at finding a real solution :\ I'm very tired of always having to enter my password, and I want to make it stop.  I'm the only one that ever uses my computer, what can I do to stop it?
<dissection> I just read that Crossover is just a modification of Wine, so why is it a commercial application? What features does it have thats better than wine that'll convince me to pay for it? Can someone tell me? :)
* Falstius ubotu !res
<buntunub> 0c45:62c0
<Jordan_U> AJ--, Yes, go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<the_padawan> dissection, crossover handles all the intracacies of installing some of the major software, IE Word/Excel
<AJ--> ok ill try Jordan_U
<Falstius> !res | AJ--
<ubotu> AJ--: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<the_padawan> dissection, it really makes installation a breeze, and imho is well worth it
<Falstius> AJ--: you don't need the nvidia driver, but it helps.
<hexstar> ?dm restart?
<hexstar> why the ?
<buntunub> ive tried loading uvc drivers and nothing
<the_padawan> hi all. I'm setting up a new hd to dual boot windows and ubuntu. I would like for one partition (the biggest one) to be mounted on /home and yet be accessible to windows. Which filesystem should I use for it?
<Falstius> hexstar: works with kdm and xdm and gdm
<Jordan_U> hexstar, So that it works for people that have kdm or gdm :)
<hexstar> oh huh
<AJ--> im using viewsonic lcd monitor
<buntunub> shows up on lsusb -v as usb 2.0 webcam
<hexstar> that's cool Jordan_U thanks for the explanation :)
<AJ--> last time i system crash
<burner> AndruC: that'll fix it
<hexstar> the_padawan: ext3 is good
<AndruC> burner, still nothing, even with what you recommended.
<hexstar> oh wait the_padawan
<Cailen> So (sorry to be asking so many questions) can anyone tell me how to completley delete this program called Poker Stars located on my desktop running of Wine?
<hexstar> scratch that
<burner> AndruC: restart rhythmbox
<Falstius> the_padawan: it doesn't work very well.  If you format home to be ext3, there are reasonably stable drivers for windows.
<hexstar> the_padawan: you'll have to use fat
<burner> AndruC: it's ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AndruC> i did
<dissection> the_padawan: Does the Pro version have even more capabilities for installing windows softwares properly, or just some additional features that're more appealing to corporates?
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Again, what we told you to do really should have, did the installation think you had a previous install still?
<hexstar> Cailen: you mean you installed it and now want to delete it or do you mean end a runnin g task?
<Nutubuntu> Cailen,  I thought you did that already
<Cailen> sort of
<Cailen> i can uninstall it and delete all the files
<Cailen> ...
<Cailen> but when i reinstall it still says that i already have an account on my computer
<luke_> Hello Ubuntuians ....
<luke_> :D
<hexstar> Cailen: do you still have the windows partition with the game installed?
<Bleed> Can anyone point me at a thread?  I've failed at finding a real solution :\ I'm very tired of always having to enter my password, and I want to make it stop.  I'm the only one that ever uses my computer, what can I do to stop it?
<Cailen> ???
<hypertyper> /who skumby
<AndruC> burner, still nothing.  i even have all Gstreamer plugins
<burner> AndruC: do you get an error?  maybe your volume is turned down?
<hypertyper> hrrmps
<Cailen> i only have ubuntu on my computer
<hexstar> Cailen: if you do you could skip the install and copy the game from the windows install to the linux install
<Falstius> Cailen: even after you moved .wine?  Maybe it is tracking your IP?
<hexstar> oh
<AndruC> burner, i'm getting errors, specifically saying i don't have the neccessary codec
<burner> AndruC: sure it's mp3?
<Nutubuntu> Cailen,  *did* you mv wine??
<AndruC> positive
<the_padawan> dissection, not sure about pro version, i have the most basic one, but with it i have MS word/excel/.powerpoint working without a hitch. I don't recommend itunes, very laggy and hogs memory and amarok is better anyway
<Cailen> no
<Cailen> nutubuntu
<Cailen> i did not
<burner> AndruC: then i suggest that you dont' have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Why not?
<Bleed> :\
<Nutubuntu> Oh. Cailen, if you did not mv wine, you still have your old installation. I thought you had mv it already ...
<Jordan_U> Cailen, That is what we told you to do
<dissection> the_padawan: I was looking at installing photoshop cs2
<burner> AndruC: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cailen> no it did not work sorry
<Cailen> i thought i said that
<hexstar> you can get rid of it easy mv /.wine /dev/null/.wine
<Cailen> hold
<Bleed> Anyone know how to stop entering your admin password all the time?
<Cailen> on
<Cailen> i think i got it
<Cailen> ...
<the_padawan> dissection, couldn't tell you =/ If you're feeling ambitious give it a shot with wine, but it won't be easy. also check out the crossover office demo version
<burner> Bleed: you can add yourself to sudoers, but know the risks of always running as root
<regeya> Bleed: a little planning in advance helps.
<AndruC> burner, ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<AndruC> 2.2
<Bleed> I understand the risk...No one ever uses my computer
<Bleed> And I'd like the control :P
<hypertyper> what windows app are we trying to get running?
<hexstar> Bleed: yes, but what about malicious websites? ;)
<Nutubuntu> Um. Cailen - anything you mv to /dev/null is g-o-n-e ... just want to be sure you know that.
<burner> AndruC: restart? :)  really, restricted extras is all there is to mp3 support
<burner> AndruC: you could use totem-xine or vlc
<dissection> Okay, I'm checking it out.
<Bleed> What would be the difference to running them in Windows as Administrator?
<Cailen> i want pokerstars COMPLETELY gone
<AndruC> vlc plays fine.  anything else doesn't
<bruenig> Bleed, none, that is the point
<Cailen> so i can restart it
<hypertyper> dissection: use gimp, instead. it runs natively, and is not *completely* different from photoshop
<Falstius> Bleed: you have the control ...  There are a couple of things you can do.  sudo su (give you a root shell), edit the sudo config to incrase the timeout to be very long, or modify sudousers to not require a password from you.
<Bleed> I always ran as an admin in windows
<burner> Bleed: same thing, just know that any little random crazy app you download has root priveleges if you edit your sudoers
<Nutubuntu> Cailen,  I wasn't reading earlier. Do you have anything you want to *keep* in wine?
<TaJMoX> Cailen: sudo apt-get remove --purge [package name] 
<ArielMT> Falstius: your downgrade answer worked like a charm.  thank you.
<regeya> Bleed: do you run sshd?  do you completely trust it?  heh, I guess I do, though.
<dissection> the_padawan: Once installed using CrossOver, if I double click on an .exe file, does it automatically open using CrossOver?
<burner> Bleed: which is a horrible strategy :)
<regeya> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TaJMoX> Cailen: or just remove the .directory
<Cailen> no nutubuntu, i dont
<shawn34> How can I use my dv camcorder as a web cam?
<the_padawan> dissection, yes
<regeya> dang.
<hexstar> Bleed: it is VERY bad practice to always run as admin
<Falstius> Bleed: those are in increasing order of stupidy, increasing order of risk.
<bruenig> editing sudoers won't put him in root all the time, it will only put him in root when he uses sudo
<awerner32> how can i make compiz fusion start on how can i make compiz fusion start on startup
<Cailen> TajMox, how and what would that do?
<AndruC> burner,  vlc plays fine.  anything else doesn't.
<burner> Bleed: that said, I add myself to /etc/sudoers and call it a day :)
<Bleed> I understand that.
<bruenig> it will just mean no password
<Jordan_U> dissection, GIMP is getting a complete UI overhall in the next version, should make it much easier to use
<Bleed> I understand I could get owned, lol
<TaJMoX> Cailen: find the .directory - by viewing hidden files in your home dir.... these are configuration files
<hexstar> add yourself to sudoers and all it takes is a rogue website and you're gone :)
<burner> AndruC: get libxine-extracodecs?
<Newbie2007> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dissection> Jordan_U,hypertyper: I use gimp, but I have some .psd files that were originally created using photoshop. When I open it using gimp, some of the text layers were automatically rasterised. Thats why i wanted to see if thats the case when I open it in photoshop while in Linux using CrossOver.
<Cailen> ok... Tajmox, let me try
<burner> AndruC: if you have totem-xine, you need that for totem to play mp3s
<Bleed> hexstar: what exactly do you mean?
<regeya> Bleed, I figured this one out the hard way years ago.  I was running as root all the time, and tried automating removal of multiple directories, and through the magic of crap scripting managed to run 'rm -rf /'...as root.
<hypertron> I have a problem, my computer cant write to other drives besides the partition. my partition is just for ubuntu itself, not files
<Falstius> hexstar: to be fair, all of the files on my computer that I care about, I own.
<bruenig> I don't think making a universal nopasswd exception in sudoers really puts you at a very great amount of risk
<bruenig> most sites aren't going to run stuff using sudo
<AndruC> burner,  i've got that libxine-extracodecs up to date as well
<burner> AndruC: as for rhythmbox, you could restart teh pc, it may restart the esd service and anything else that may need to be restarted to recognize mp3 support
<hexstar> Bleed: You know, sites that install viruses, malware, without the need to use your root password to get elevated privilages it is very easy for sites to do taht if you have a exploit on your system
<Falstius> bruenig: which is why I suggested that instead of logging in as root.
<burner> AndruC: maybe you don't have file permissions on these mp3s?
<Bleed> Well what kind of viruses on Linux? o.O
<aman> smkn 1 mjk
<hypertyper> dissection: if i were you, i would try google. search for something along the lines of "wine photoshop"... but you're going to be extremely dissapointed with the performance
<AndruC> burner, owner, read and write.
<hexstar> Bleed: a site could say, take a remote command exploit if you were behind in updates and do a sudo rm -rf /
<burner> Bleed: oen that consists of a .sh file that runs sudo rm -rf yourrootdirectory!'
<hexstar> right!
<hypertyper> dissection: photoshop is a resource hog in its native OS, running it under wine is going to be much less than satisfactory, i would think
* burner didn't post teh rm-rf line out of newbie respect since they liek to copy past
<hypertron> I need access to other hard drives but i dont have the permissions for them. can anyone help?
<Bleed> regeya: I understand that's possible, but if I were running those commands I'd be using sudo them anyways?
<burner> hypertron: fat32?
<Falstius> hexstar: rm -rf ~ is just as bad for the general user as rm -rf /
<AndruC> burner, and totem now gives me "There is no plugin to handle this movie."
<burner> !vfat | hypertron
<ubotu> hypertron: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<hypertyper> dissection: alternatively, you might use vmware to run a virtual machine and run windows under linux?
<hypertron> burner: ntfs
<hexstar> sudoers = bad!
<burner> !ntfs-3g | hypertron
<ubotu> hypertron: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dissection> hypertyper: Did that already, thats why I asked here to see if there's anyone who uses it that way already. I was told on the forum that Photoshop works better with Crossover, than wine but can be a little buggy. I'm going to be using it for minor editing of a .psd file since I have trouble editing three specific layers of a file I have using gimp, and the rest of the work were gonna be done using gimp anyway.
<burner> AndruC: beats me
<ArielMT> it's only a matter of time before someone comes up with a printer driver installer .sh that does that.  there's already a printer driver that installs suid-root wrappers for common applications in linux :/
<Bleed> Rule of thumb for me: Don't use rm -rf
<regeya> burner, in all honesty, if anyone copy-pastes from irc without understanding what it is, don't they in fact deserve what they get?
<Bleed> lol
<hypertyper> and, since i'm here... does anyone have a recommendation on an easy-to-use, graphical irc client?
<Bleed> hypertyper: xchat
<albertmk> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bleed> !xchat | hypertyper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bleed> blah
<AndruC> burner, where are codecs generally stored?
<albertmk> sudo apt-get install x-chat maybe
<Bleed> that's it
<hexstar> lol regeya...noob: Hi, I did rm -rf and now my music is gone, what do I do? Should I reboot?
<hexstar> :D
<regeya> Bleed, and if you have cause to remove an entire directory structure, I take it you cry and shell out for a larger drive, or do you remove individual files and dirs? ;-)  point taken
<hypertyper> Bleed: thanks, i'll look into it
<albertmk> Do you guys know any website that saves youtubes audio?
<burner> AndruC: you could... "sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-restricted-extras"  then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<hypertyper> dissection: your best bet, if you're looking for accuracy, would be to use vmware and run photoshop under windows, in a virtual machine
<Bleed> regeya: Delete it from the GUI?
<hypertyper> dissection: or dual boot, but that's a pain
<regeya> oh, I see, graphical rm -rf ;-)
<hexstar> haha
<albertmk> Do you guys know any website that saves youtubes audio?
<Bleed> You can delete folders?
<hexstar> Bleed: yes you can :P
<makaira> So, I was playing music in VLC from an external harddrive. I quit VLC and it's STILL PLAYING MUSIC. I have no idea how to stop it, other than a restart. Any ideas?
<regeya> oh, shoot, #ubuntu...not #debian...my bad :-}  seriously I forgot what chan I was chatting away in
<regeya> knew it wasn't nearly rude enough for #debian
<burner> hypertyper: xchat-gnome is nice too
<Bleed> So.
<the_padawan> makaira, in a terminal do a ps -ef|grep vlc
<hexstar> makaira: what does a ps -A | grep vlc return?
<Bleed> Why not do it though gui?
<Bleed> if I need to?
<Bleed> lol
<AndruC> burner, no luck
<Bleed> Right Click > Delete
<AndruC> i'm going to do a full reboot
<makaira> makaira   9620     1  2 18:21 ?        00:07:06 wxvlc
<makaira> makaira  19450 19429  0 23:26 pts/1    00:00:00 grep vlc
<Bleed> Sorry about the multiline typing, bad habit >.<
<the_padawan> makaira, do "kill 9620"
<burner> AndruC: did you have ubuntu-restricted-extras when we started?  if not, did you reboot?  if so, do you have permissions to copy that file?  you said that same file works in vlc?  you have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Cailen> ok TajMox, i think i deleted everything in Pokerstars let me try and reinstall, then ill get back and tell you if it worked
<hexstar> Bleed: the point is if you add yourself to sudoers and remove the need to enter root password to elevate privilages when using sudo any rogue website could take a possible exploit tht you may be open to and do what they want with your files
<xunil> I am running a java gui and all my windows are blank, this program works on other computers.
<regeya> Bleed, to be fair, nowadays I tend to lean toward mostly gui, yeah :-)
<makaira> the_padawan: thanks! that worked.
<the_padawan> makaira, np
<makaira> the_padawan: care to explain what you just told me to do?
<makaira> so I may learn.
<hypertyper> makaira: use top to find the pid of VLC, and then kill it
<the_padawan> makaira, when you did ps -ef you list all the running processes
<the_padawan> makaira, the |grep vlc part only displays the lines which contain the text "vlc"
<Bleed> I've just never heard of these rogue websites :p
<makaira> Ah. Thanks a lot guys!
<hexstar> makaira: ps -A lists the processes, | pipes a command to another command, grep keyword parses output and looks for keyword in the output and displays lines with keyword in it. You found the vlc process and killed it using its pid
<the_padawan> makaira, the number 9260 is called the pid - the process id. the command "kill pid" kills the process
<the_padawan> hexstar, beating me to the punch :P
<hexstar> :P
<makaira> So every process has a pid. If something goes wrong with a process, I can just look it up in the terminal and kill it?
<makaira> Like the task manager in windows, but a bit more hands on.
<hexstar> Bleed: I have, trust me they're out there
<regeya> can I hear an 'amen'?
<Bleed> Alright :P
<compengi> the_padawan, i use "kill -9 pid" what's the difference?
<the_padawan> makaira, indeed. an interesting command to play around with is top, type man top in a terminal to see how it works
<hexstar> -9 is a forceful quit
<the_padawan> compengi, kill -9 is more brutal
<makaira> Thanks!
<makaira> Have a nice night.
<hexstar> bp makaira, you too :)
<the_padawan> makaira, you too, take care
<hexstar> *np
<the_padawan> hexstar, you type faster than me
<Cailen> thanx... i did it TajMox
<hexstar> hehe
<Falstius> the_padawan: makaira: an alternative is to use killall -r 'vlc', which will stop anything with vlc in the name.  Carefull not to use it with common letter combinations.
<hypertyper> Bleed: got time to give me a quick pointer? how do i configure xchat to connect to a specified irc server (not in the built-in list)?
<litral> if you wanted to add an existing user to an exisitng group
<Gaming1> Guys I have a word document with the extension .docx, office.org is not opening it, how do I open it?
<litral> how would you do that
<hexstar> Gaming1: right click, click rename, change extension to .doc
<hexstar> then try
<compengi> hypertron, type /server irc.serverthatyouwant.net
<Falstius> litral: you can do it with the system->administration->users and groups gui.  Or edit the file /etc/group
<litral> yea i got only server version here
<Gaming1> Isnt that rather crude, I was wondering whether you have any plugin or something else...
<hypertyper> compengi: duh, shoulda thought of that, thanks
<compengi> hypertron, to open a new server windows ctrl + t
<hexstar> Gaming1: Plugin for renaming files?
<compengi> hypertron, np ;)
<Falstius> litral: sudo nano /etc/group  and add the username to the line starting with the group name.  To change the default group of a user, edit /etc/passwd and change the second number to the group number.
<compengi> window*
<litral> thanks
<hexstar> Gaming1: You can try opening OpenOffice Documents and using the Open menu option on the file
<Gaming1> No plugin so that openoffice.org opens files with .docx extension
<hexstar> *too
<Gaming1> and I cant rename the file since the file is in NTFS partition?
<hexstar> You could associate the file with openoffice sure, don't remember how off the top of my head though
<buck> serious question on building kernel
<AndruC> burner, yeah... no luck
<MikeB-> evening all
<buck> if i dont have an INTEL CPU should i eclude the /dev/cpu/cicrocode in the build
<hexstar> Gaming1: To change file association: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<intelikey> dpkg is not a very good package manger is it ?
<hexstar> buck: why not just compile in everything? :D
<Falstius> Gaming1: can't you just right click on the file and select 'open with' ?
<intelikey> manager
<hexstar> I mean that seriously, why don't people do that?
<burner> AndruC: answer my questions maybe and I can help more!
<Falstius> buck: doesn't matter.
<buck> thats what windows does ..
<intelikey> i wish ubuntu had a better package manager
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38366
<Falstius> hexstar: that can make unworking kernels ...
<AndruC> burner, i'll answer them as best as i can
<burner> AndruC: did you have ubuntu-restricted-extras when we started?  if not, did you reboot?  if so, do you have permissions to copy that file?  you said that same file works in vlc?  you have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<buck> myself i figure if it doesnt need it its taking up room
<hexstar> Falstius: really? doesn't the kernel just not load drivers that are compiled in but ahve no physical hardware to work with?
<buck> might as well get rid of it
<burner> AndruC: using feisty right?
<threethirty> hello all
<buck> i want the kernel to be as small as i can get it
<Falstius> hexstar: only if you tell it to.  And not everything is a module, some options affect how the core of the kernel compiles.
<intelikey> why is dpkg so weak anyway ?
<hexstar> ah true Falstius
<Dhraakellian> okay, Compaq Presario 2100 w/ 40GB HD and 512MB RAM.  How would the automatic/guided partitioner split this up?
<xuni1> I have my java gui comes blank on ubuntu but works on ther people's computer
<hexstar> But damn it...it would be awesome to have a kernel with all modules... someday I'll get to it :D
<Falstius> hexstar: plus, a pared down kernel can compile in about a minute.  The whole thing can take a lot longer.
<threethirty> does anyone know where I can get some video of the wubi install
<Dhraakellian> (thinking of doing the partitioning manually, since the installer's partitioner isn't responding terribly quickly)
<AndruC> burner, didn't have extras when we started.  i installed them and nothing.  i rebooted and still nothing.  i do have permissions.  any file that has mpeg-3 audio seems to play but ONLY in vlc (does it have its own codecs?), totem-xine gives me errors regarding plugins/codecs
<hexstar> Just think about how long the boot time will become :D
<AndruC> and yes, feisty
<Dhraakellian> 1GB swap, 5GB /, 34GB /home?
<Falstius> hexstar: if they're all modules?  Won't make a significant different.
<buck> I USE HIREM's boot 9.0 ...
<buck> fore partidioning
<intelikey> hexstar should not be any longer
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: you only need two times the amount of ram you have for swap
<hexstar> Falstius: ah awesome
<Falstius> Dhraakellian: the automatic partitioner won't make a separate home I believe.
<buck> how true is that 2 times the ram
<buck> for swap
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: 512MB*2=1GB
<buck> i have 2 gigs of ram
<KennyKix> i have a question about smb shares, i've shared the folders in the gui setup and deselected read only but no-one can access them from a xp pc, how can i allow xp users in?
<dr_willis> buck,  not very now a days
<intelikey> buck  i don't ever have swap
<buck> so i should waste 4 gigs
<the_padawan> buck, it's not hard and fast
<Falstius> buck: these days, almost completely arbitrary.  Unless you want  to use hibernate.
<hexstar> intelikey: no swap?!
<dr_willis> buck,  unless you are doign suspend to ram and hibernate stuff
<intelikey> hexstar never
<hexstar> brave man, intelikey :P
<Dhraakellian> (the ratio on my desktop is 2GB Swap (1GB per drive) to 768MB RAM
<Dhraakellian> )
<mrfr0g> When using the beryl window manager I lose my window options, such as minimize, maximize, and exit. Using nvidia fx 5500. I think that I need to install updated drivers but i'm not quite sure how to do that. Any have this or a similiar problem and have a soltuion?
<buck> so i can have a 256 meg swap
<hexstar> lol
<dr_willis> i always just put a 512mb swap on ever hard drive on my system
<dr_willis> helps with live cd's also
<Dhraakellian> yeah
<buck> well i am a newbie
<compengi> intelikey, how could you run linux without swap?
<Falstius> buck: yes ... although at that point you might as well not have any.  You can also make a swap file instead of partition.  Then you can have as much as you want, or don't want, without repartioning.
<compengi> intelikey, how many ram you got?
<hexstar> buck: and compiling kernels already, nice :)
<Dhraakellian> dr_willis: the problem here is that I'm running off the liveCD and only recently got permission to blow away my sis-in-law's old XP partition that wasn't booting
<azslande> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, and its going incredibly slow, I was wondering if there is another way to install other than booting into ubuntu then installing it from there?
<intelikey> compengi simple i have 96m of ram and dont need swap
<buck> yeah .. i want to learn ..
<Dhraakellian> which means no swap whatsoever until now
<the_padawan> is ext3 or ext2 better for /
<buck> so i am reading on compiling .
<hexstar> azslande: there's an alternative install cd I believe that is text based
<hypertyper> Bleed: any way to get a nicklist in xchat?
<buck> and want to make this kernel to have just the bare essentials
<dr_willis> the_padawan,  use ext3 when in doubt. :) no need for ext2 these days
<Falstius> the_padawan: ext3 is better for pretty much everything.
<buck> but be able to run the system
<Dhraakellian> the_padawan: the only difference is the journelling
<hexstar> the_padawan: ext3
<the_padawan> k, thanks
<Bleed> hypertyper: yep, 1 sec lemme look
<intelikey> compengi another box with 256m ram   no swap   yet another with 384m ram  no swap
<azslande> hexstar, would that be on the Ubuntu site itself?
<buck> question on ext3 .. is that more stable than ext2
<burner> AndruC: totem-xine just needs libxine-extracodecs to play mp3s.  Try totem-gstreamer instead just for kicks?  vlc does have its own codecs.  This is Feisty right?  Ubuntu 7.04?
<compengi> intelikey, O.o i got 512MB ram and i got 84.6MB swap in use already
<Bleed> hypertyper: move your mouse over to the right hand side of the window.  It's just pulled shut
<Dhraakellian> the_padawan: use ext3 for everything except small removable media or for read-only partitions
<hexstar> azslande: should be, check the mirrors
<Bleed> hypertyper: click the edge and drag it over
<Falstius> intelikey: I'm guessing you're using the console
<azslande> hexstar, Thanks, I will look into it
<hexstar> buck: ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<AndruC> burner, yes, 7.04
<hypertyper> Bleed: negative. perhaps a view option, i'll go poke it
<Nutubuntu> ext3 and ext2 are stable; ext3 has some different features that can be seen as plusses and minuses, depending. basically what hexstar said, but if you delete a file in ext3 it's pretty much g-o-n-e
<buck> i will have to look more into journaling .. sounds like has a file like windows .. what is that file on shutdown called
<intelikey> Falstius i use console mostly,   but run kde blackbox gnome and twm   at times
<hexstar> buck: journaling is generally good to have as it can save some files from corruption if you have a hard powerdown
<Falstius> buck: journaling is the technology that makes you not lose your whole filesystem when the electricity goes out.  But it makes writing slightly slower.
<Bleed> It should be there :3
<Dhraakellian> so, with 512MB RAM, how best to split a 40GB drive, assuming I want a separate /home
<Dhraakellian> ?
<Dhraakellian> how much does Ubuntu generally need for /?
<buck> .. ok that makes sense .. i will have to change from 2 to 3 ..
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: just have a 1gb swap and then do the rest as you please
<Dhraakellian> I'm used to having a 15GB / with Gentoo, but Portage needs a lot more space than apt does
<Falstius> Dhraakellian: I have a fairly mature ubuntu install and I'm using 3.9G of /
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: generally with today's OSes you can't have a partition with a OS on it that is less then 1gb
<hypertyper> Bleed: there's a button at the bottom left that gives me a nicklist as a menu, but i wanted the list down the right side... *sniff*
<dr_willis> splitting a 40gb hd... :) chuckles
<SrbinoT> i need help ?
<AndruC> burner, totem is asking me to search for a codec as well.  searching shows me three GStreamer packages, that are ALL installed.
<SrbinoT> i need help ?
<buck> i am just playing with this on a USB hd 80 gig .. only using 15 gigs of the drive .. if i like it .. i will install it on main drive
<Dhraakellian> so 1GB swap, 5GB /, and 34GB /home is good?
<SrbinoT> i need help ?
<buck> so far i really like it
<hexstar> SRbinoT: with what?
<intelikey> Falstius & compengi it tickels me to watch linux users "freek" when you say "no swap"  just like it does to watch windows users "freek" when you san "firewall ?  what's that?"    or "anti-virus?  what for?"
<burner> AndruC: I'm stumped... at least vlc plays them ;)
<compengi> Dhraakellian, you need at least 2-3G for clean ubuntu install then as much as you would be using it's up to you
<Falstius> hexstar: you most certainly can .. if you wnat.
<SrbinoT> with MSN or something else like MSN
<SrbinoT> to download on ubuntu
<Dhraakellian> should swap be the first or last partition?
<buck> about 3 more years and linux will be very user friendly
<dr_willis> I got 15 gb used on / - and i got tons installed
<Falstius> intelikey: we run a lot of servers without swap.  But for my desktop it isn't an option.
<AndruC> burner, yeah, but i really don't like vlc when it comes to music
<hexstar> SrbinoT: yopu want to message with msn?
<SrbinoT> i need help ?
<SrbinoT> yeah
<hexstar> SrbinoT: use gaim then
<SrbinoT> and i dont know how
<hexstar> !gaim
<the_padawan> buck, i'd say it's already there. tonight i am installing windows and ubuntu both, and the latter is much friendlier than the former
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<compengi> Dhraakellian, i guess it doesn't matters
<hypertyper> SrbinoT: if you have a question, please ask. don't ask to ask, it just drags it out and makes people mad at you ;)
<SrbinoT> to get something like MSN
<leetcharmer> is there a way to connect to my edubuntu server without making a Thin Client have to boot into it?
<leetcharmer> like if it's already on my network
<hexstar> !gaim | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: please see above
<Dhraakellian> buck: linux is already extremely user friendly.  Just because it's not quite so... promiscuous... with whom it considers a friend...
<leetcharmer> can I go to the terminal server client in ubuntu to gain access?
<SrbinoT> listen now
<intelikey> i just wish i could get dpkg fixed,
<SrbinoT> if you want help me
<hexstar> !gaim | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<compengi> Dhraakellian, just make sure that you have pointed to it in your install
<Falstius> buck: if you think linux isn't user friendly, try recompiling the kernel in windows.
<hexstar> lol
<the_padawan> is this a no lol room? if not, lol.
<hexstar> lol compile the kernel in visual studio, is that possible? :D
<Nutubuntu> Do we have an interoperable equivalent of the Cisco vpn client for win?
<buck> yeah i have noticed .. i was amazed at how cool this is .. i was afraid of it ..
<Dhraakellian> I seem to remember reading once upon a time that it was best to have swap at one of the ends of the disk.  I think it was the beginning, but I'm not sure
<Falstius> hexstar: no ... on so many levels no.
<hexstar> haha lol
<hexstar> thought sop
<hexstar> *so
<Dhraakellian> also, what's the easiest way to turn off tap=click with a touchpad?
<buck> and it loaded real cool .. figured i would compile to the latest kernal 2.6.22.1
<buck> was running 2.6.18.1
<emanuel_> oi
<dr_willis> Dhraakellian,  my laptop has a button on the touchpad.  to disable it.. heh ..
<AndruC> burner, audacious works, and it its preferences i can see which plugins its using.  i see all my installed codecs and it plays fine.  i wonder if somewhere there's a setting that's pointing my media players somewhere else, when looking for codecs, by default
<Falstius> buck: the latest kernel isn't stable.
<hexstar> buck: have you done it yet? :)
<dr_willis> Dhraakellian,  actually that disables the whole touchpad. :)
<hexstar> lol
<dr_willis> Dhraakellian,  theres a synaptic control tool  in the repos i recall
<emanuel_> algum brasileiro ?
<hexstar> what?
<Dhraakellian> dr_willis: yeah, I don't want the all-or-nothing
<Falstius> Dhraakellian: google for synaptic.  You can do that as an option in the xorg.conf.  There might be an easier way too, but I haven't look into it for years.
<Nutubuntu> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<buck> no i am where it says /dev/cpu/microcode.. for intel .. i have AMD do i will not load that into the kernal.. no i looked at the web site they said that this was stable ..
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> gsynaptics?
<buck> or was it the patch that was stable
<Dhraakellian> think I've heard of that before
<burner> AndruC: doubt your pc is any different than the rest of us using feisty
<Falstius> !br | emanuel
<ubotu> emanuel: please see above
* Falstius is slow tonight.
<buck> becaue there is a patch.2.6.22.1
<burner> AndruC: perhaps esd isn't running?
<AndruC> burner, ah, audacious has its own folder for decoder plugins
* Nutubuntu bows ;)
<AndruC> burner, what's esd?
<burner> AndruC: enlightenment sound daemon.... just know that rhythmbox needs it
<burner> AndruC: and all of gnome for sound
<burner> AndruC: to be replaced by pulse eventually
<Dhraakellian> okay, writting partition table with cfdisk
<emanuel_> y don't speek ingles
<burner> !ubuntu-es | emanuel_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dhraakellian> since I somehow trust it to work more quickly than the installer
<hexstar> what you speak emanuel?
<dissection> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<dissection> !Nautilus
<Falstius> burner: he's speaking portuguese, not spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndruC> burner, already running
<dissection> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<buck> okay .. i pointed kernel to the amd athalon64 i exluded dev/cpu/microde  .. should i modularize or install /dev/cpu/*/msr
<intelikey> well that was not the way to fix dpkg but i did it anyway.     rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse-utils.postrm ;dpkg --force-all --purge fuse-utils
<hexstar> emanuel: Voc compreende este?
<dissection> !gproftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> i think i need tat .. because i want to run native 32 apps
<intelikey> finally the package manager is not borked
<Dhraakellian> ftp servers?  Y'know, I don't think we have any running in this house, what with sftp in sshd
<burner> AndruC: alas, i'm at a loss
<burner> AndruC: change the output of totem or rhythmbox to use oss or alsa or auto and try them all?
<hexstar> emanuel: Try going to http://translate.google.com/translate_t?langpair=en|pt and translating what you want to say to english
<hexstar> emanuel:  	
<hexstar> Tentar ir ao |pt de http://translate.google.com/translate_t?langpair=en e traduzir o que voc quer dizer ao ingls
<compengi> dissection, gproftpd is a quick GUI guide for configuring proftpd server
<Falstius> buck: you don't need microcode, I don't remember msr.  There should be suggestions in the config for most of those ("if unsure, say no" type things)
<AndruC> burner, i'm trying to find out what the default path is for where plugins are stored
<Dhraakellian> okay, part of the reason I'm installing Ubuntu on this laptop instead of Kubuntu is that I'm experimenting with going as close to entirely Gnome/GTK as I can to see if I should finally give up my grudge against it
<Dhraakellian> (or at least soften it somewhat)
<buck> yeah .. i google search .. and chec it out.. .. if its like an intel p6 only thing like the mtrr i will probably not include it
<hexstar> nope, KDE is still better :D :P
<Dhraakellian> in that light, which music player would be the best replacement for Amarok?
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: I don't doubt that
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: the question is whether Gnome is as much worse as I remember it being
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: ah
<hexstar> !;)
<Dhraakellian> and also, is there a Gnome equivalent of Klipper?
<hexstar> no clue sorry
* hexstar only uses kde
<burner> Dhraakellian: glipper :)
<hexstar> haha
<Dhraakellian> !:) = weird guy with a belt on his head for some deranged reason
<compengi> !pt | emmanuelux
<ubotu> emmanuelux: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<emmanuelux> why
<buck> if this works out okay .. ima gonna install xubuntu on my 32bit barton
<Dhraakellian> burner: you're joking, right?
<burner> !info glipper | Dhraakellian
<ubotu> dhraakellian: glipper: A clipboard manager for GNOME and other window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.1-1 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Dhraakellian> hmm... that triggers the bot
<hexstar> lol...
<Dhraakellian> (:
* Dhraakellian <3 compose
<buck> burner
<Dhraakellian> ooooooh!
<buck> burner:
<obf213> can somebody help me with wifi problems
* Dhraakellian apt-gets!
<Falstius> there is an #ubuntu-offtopic for good reason.
<obf213> i can see all my networks, my card is recognized, but i can't log o n to my network.
<buck> i am so glad that there are Channels liek this .. its awesome
<hexstar> obf213: does your network have an security encryption scheme enabled (wep, wpa, wpa2)?
<obf213> yes
<obf213> wep
<buck> i havent been this juiced on a computer in a while
<Dhraakellian> bcm43xx-fwcutter = win
<hexstar> try turning it off and see if you can connecte
<obf213> it works on windows. but on linux it continually ask me for the wep over and over again
<burner> buck: glad we could "juice" you as it were :)
<hexstar> obf213: some cards can't support various modes of wireless security for some reason
<burner> buck: type in the right key then :)
<buck> the bcm 43 xx is on my other system . i will tackle that next..
<hexstar> obf213: in that case it's probably the linux wireless driver
<obf213> hexstar. it worked when i had kubuntu 6.04
<obf213> i figured it would work now...
<AJ--> ok im back now
<Dhraakellian> obf213: try changing it to the 26-digit Hex version and then filling in the key
<obf213> k
<hexstar> obf213: yeah sometimes linux can have regressions unfortunately
<Dhraakellian> if that's the form in which the key comes
<buck> it just amazes me how this is all free too
<hexstar> buck: indeed, very nice
<Dhraakellian> buck: free and Free.
<AJ--> i had installed the restricted driver and now how can i use 1440x900 resolution for my monitor???
<buck> i can believe in the last 12 years ihave spent over 1500 on windows
<Dhraakellian> paying for software (or pirating it, for that matter) is quite a foreign concept for me
<holycow> buck, the fruit of good will
<holycow> welcome to the darkside
<hexstar> Aj: right click, Configure desktop, go to monitor
<Dhraakellian> well, paying $$$
<buck> and thats nt including office
<AJ--> coz i dont see that on the resolution menu
<holycow> here, stabbing people in the back has negative effect
<hexstar> lol
<holycow> s
<hexstar> like MS making license deals with distros
<holycow> bingo
<Falstius> !res | AJ--
<ubotu> AJ--: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hexstar> and then they back out when gplv3 comes out
<holycow> its already over
<hexstar> yeah
<holycow> ms announced it will not support any gpl3 code with its certificates
<Dhraakellian> burner: thank you ever so much for pointing me at glipper
<AJ--> hexstar:  were should i rytclick?
<holycow> novell just got stabbed in the back
<holycow> as did xandros and lindows
<burner> Dhraakellian: np
<hexstar> just saying, kind of maddening that they had promised safety supposedly with their deals and of course really it turns out there is no such thing, microsoft was just in it for the exposure and money
<buck> this is scaring me .. i am wondering if i really need the MTRR .. as it says it will write the operation of an image 2.5 times faster .. but its pointing to pentium pro and pent 2
<holycow> hexstar, indeed
<holycow> no such thing in the ms world
<holycow> they NEVER EVER do anything but for their own benefit
<holycow> ever
<hexstar> holycow: yeah :(
<Dezine> Hi, I'm trying to play Doom3, I'm pretty sure I copied everything to the right directory. So, I try running the game and I get "Couldn't find package opengl"
<regeya> good christ what could frozen bubble need that requires a 22.8 mb download...oh hehe I see a whole lists of deps nevermind
<hexstar> buck: you could always say no, make a note of that being an unsure option and see if anything bad happens
<holycow> regeya, artwork and sound
<buck> well would if i cant boot..
<buck> hahahah
<hexstar> save your current kernel buck
<Falstius> buck: enabling it.  If it doesn't boot, going back to an older kernel and try again.
<buck> oh yeha . i htink i have 4 kernals saved
<hexstar> yeah, always save your current kernel
<Dezine> oops, wrong error, I get "Sys_Error: Unable to initialize OpenGL"
<buck> how do i go back to old kernal just in case
<buck> i am sure it will tell me
<holycow> select it at boot up time
<AJ--> hexstar:  i cant seem to find the thing u said  ,, were should i rightclick?
<Falstius> buck: nothing bad will happen from not enabling it.  So try enabling it first.  To boot an older kernel, hit esc while booting to get the grub menu and then select the kernel you want.
<hexstar> usually you can install the new kernel with the old so that they're options together in te boot loader, not sure how though since I have yet to compile and install a kernel myself
<hexstar> Aj: what gui are you using
<hexstar> ?
<hexstar> Aj: I was assuming it was KDE
<AJ--> im using ubuntu fiesty
<buck> okay .. .. disableing it ..
<hexstar> Aj: no I mean, kde or gnome?
<AJ--> i just installed it today
<AJ--> kde
<hexstar> ah, just right click on the desktop then Aj
<Falstius> hexstar: it is trivial, you just add an entry for the new kernel to /boot/grub/menu.1st and don't overwrite the old kernel in /boot.
<burner> AJ--: kubuntu feisty even :)
<hexstar> Falstius: ah cool
* Falstius ran gentoo for a while, learned a whole bunch, and then got tired of constantly fixing a broken system.
<hexstar> haha
<hexstar> really gentoo doesn't seem like a serious distro
<SrbinoT> hello i need help
<hexstar> Funny how when I asked in their channel if it's good for a server they all instantly said yes
<AJ--> hexstar:  the only thing i see here is desktop background and folders
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: I ran it for a year and a half or so
<Dhraakellian> twice
<SrbinoT> i want to get MSN-Messenger
<AJ--> wen i ryt click
<SrbinoT> on ubutnu
<hexstar> Aj: Hmm...not sure sorry
<Dhraakellian> with a 6-month distro-hopping run in between the two stints
<Dezine> srbinot you could use gaim
<SrbinoT> tell me how man
<SrbinoT> i dont know
<SrbinoT> i am new on ubuntu
<hexstar> !gaim | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<buck> i like that i can run ie4linux that was cool.. but i like the builtin browsers better
<Falstius> SrbinoT: gaim supports basic MSN stuff (chatting), amsn supports more.  For all the bells and whistles I think you need to run the actual MSN in windows.
<hexstar> haha ie4linux
<hexstar> !gaim | SrbinoT
<Dhraakellian> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> hey! :P
<hexstar> !gaim | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<buck> gaim it
<hexstar> lol
<buck> !eating linux for lunch
<Salmon_Maki> How do I make a launcher/shortcut for the Trash Bin? I tried "trash:" in the command of the launcher and it didn't work.
<macgeek> I have Ubuntu 5.10 and the update manager says my distro is no longer supported so I can't upgrade to Ubuntu 6 or 7. Is there a way around this without having to burn a CD?
<burner> Salmon_Maki: add applet, search for trash
<hexstar> I've gotta try gentoo sometime...it'd be a fun project compiling everything
<buck> there are some bots here
<konam> hi
<hexstar> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<buck> !bot this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot this - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<konam> how do i know that i have dma=on in ubuntu feisty?
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: it's not too bad once you're used to it
<dissection> What directory do I put my windows fonts in?
<Falstius> Salmon_Maki: right click on the panel->add to panel and select trash from the list ?
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: yeah I'm sure :)
<Dhraakellian> but coming back to a binary distro can leave you surprised at how fast your package management is
<buck> i am amazed at all the people in this chat
<hexstar> hehe
<Salmon_Maki> Falstius, burner : I want to make a regular shortcut on the desktop, not in the panel. :)
<Dezine> hey there's a lot of people in here as usual
<Dezine> yeah*
<hexstar> buck: yeah I love how the ubuntu channel is always active, fun
<SrbinoT> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SrbinoT> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Falstius> Salmon_Maki: why?
<buck> !love this chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love this chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> SrbinoT: you have to append su to the front of the command
<Dhraakellian> on the other hand, the output of Portage's emerge --ask --verbose --tree beats the pants off anything I've seen apt-get do
<SrbinoT> and now ?
<Nutubuntu> dissection, TTF fonts you put into ~/.fonts or a subdirectory of it will work
<hexstar> !exclamation mark
<SrbinoT> what i must do
<buck> SU why does one have to do that
<hexstar> !exclamation mark
<SrbinoT> to get MSN
<Salmon_Maki> Wow really spammy here today. :P
<regeya> Dhraakellian: you have an odd reason for needing a nonstandard web browser?  ok, never mind that it's the ubiquitous standard, it's just not terribly standards compliant
<buck> !all the bots are talking
<burner> Salmon_Maki: alt+f2, gconf-editor, apps->nautilus->desktop check display trash
<buck> these bots are wonderful wealth of knowlege
<MrGreencastl1> I have an ATI radeon Xpress 1100, is anti-aliasing supported in ubuntu?  I want to make compiz fusion look nicer
<compengi> Salmon_Maki, spammy?
<Dhraakellian> regeya: yes, I do have a reason, actually.  my employer's employee information site is IE-only
<Dezine> Srbinot, look in the aplications menu, look under internet, gaim might be there if not open a terminal and install it with sudo apt-get install gaim
<hexstar> SrbinoT: you have to use su to become root temporarily as you need root privilages to install software on linux
<Falstius> buck: don't play with the bots, it is difficult enough to follow this channel most of the time.  If you want you can /msg ubotu !questions
<regeya> oh hehe Dhraakellian
<Dhraakellian> I can't even log in with any of the big three linux browsers
<Salmon_Maki> burner: thanks, i'll have to remember gconf-editor
<buck> okay .. hahah
<Nutubuntu> Dhraakellian,  same here. :/
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: login to what?
<burner> Salmon_Maki: np :)
<dissection> Nutubuntu: I don't have such a directory. Do I just create it myself?
<Dhraakellian> *tries manual partitioning this time, hoping that, if he leaves the current setup alone, it won't freeze on him*
<hexstar> lol
<hexstar> and you used gentoo :P
<Salmon_Maki> Falstius: i dunno why i want the trash on the desktop, i guess i'm so used to it being there. My panel is already cluttered up with stuff as it is. :P
<hexstar> I never use the trash in linux, just doing delete is fine for me :)
<Nutubuntu> dissection,  you don't have .fonts as a subdirectory of your home directory? It is a hidden directory; if you are using a graphical file manager like Nautilus, you may have to turn on the display of hidden files and directories...
<noodles12> damnit. why does FF in feisty keep randomly closing or freezing
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: the employee information site
<MrGreencastl1> I have an ATI radeon Xpress 1100, is anti-aliasing supported in ubuntu?  I knowATI is bad, but is there a way to do it?
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: ah
<Dhraakellian> so it's more convenient for me to check the hardcopy of my schedule at work
<Nutubuntu> noodles12, firefox 2.0.x?
<dissection> Nutubuntu: I did turn on hidden files and folders
<regeya> it was amusing in our company to watch the odd disparity between departments--bookkeeping got set up with this neato IE-only system, has citrix installed, distributed instructions for installing and using the windows client to the local bosses...many of whom had shiny ibooks and macbooks with OS X only.
<obf213_> how do you completely remove a program... when i unistall programs and reinstall them they always have the exact same settings and files.
<hexstar> o_O
<regeya> now granted you can do citrix on an os x box but it's just silly.
<noodles12> Nutubuntu: 2.0.0.5
<burner> obf213: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<hexstar> regeya: what does citrix do?
<obf213_> i want to completely remove exaime and redo it so i can add files that it didn't add properly and refused to correct
<obf213_> ok
<konam> someone can tell me how do i know if my dma is on, on ubuntu feisty
<hexstar> I've looked at it, it just looks like a bunch of sevices
<Dhraakellian> is there any way to have the installer just plain skip the partitioner and migration wizard?
<burner> regeya: also look in ~/. files and folders for settings
<konam> the dapper way doesn't work
<Dhraakellian> like not even load them at all?
<regeya> hexstar: it's kinda like vnc...or maybe vnc's kinda like a hobbled citrix :->
<hexstar> *services
<regeya> um ok burner
<Nutubuntu> noodles12, it only crashes for me when I have it running ;p
<hexstar> regeya: ah
<Dhraakellian> (and yes, no matter what happens with this installation, I'm keeping all critical documents and such on my usbflash)
<hexstar> :P
<hexstar> use a NAS Dhraakellian
<regeya> Dhraakellian: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page  WARNING I have not tried this but it comes highly recommended on the winehq site
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: eh?
<hexstar> network attatched storage
<regeya> !nas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> so that you won't have to worry about the local filesystem setup
<regeya> oh holy mother of crud.
<Phreakazoid> anyone know where is a package for gstreamer0.10-wavpack for fiesty?
<Phreakazoid> I keep on seeing "WavPack" mentioned in the docs, but there is no package anywyere
<dissection> How come I don't have a .fonts directory? Is that normal?
<hexstar> guys, look at the source code for the IE only site, I bet there is js that checks the browser version no? There is an extension for firefox that lets it identify as IE...that should work
<burner> dissection: /usr/share/fonts or fonts:// in nautilus
<Dhraakellian> hexstar: tried that with both Konqueror and Opera, iirc
<Nutubuntu> dissection, you might want to look at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/ -- it is mostly about msttcorefonts but has tips on fonts generally. You *ought* to have a .fonts directory; IDK why you would not. See bruner's comment ^
<Dhraakellian> or maybe just konqueror
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: oh :(
<Dhraakellian> but anyway, it didn't work
<azslande> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu on my laptop, and I am trying to setup the partition's, and I am not sure which one to choose. I have a restore partition, and windows already installed. Which option would be best to pick?
<Dhraakellian> ja. ):
<dissection> Nutubuntu: I did install msttcorefonts already
<Falstius> hexstar: some sites don't work in firefox because they really don't work.  There are incompatibilities.
<hexstar> Falstius: noooo! :P
<regeya> I agree with hexstar Dhraakellian but if you say it doesn't work, it doesn't work...what, does it use an (ugh) activex control?
<hexstar> regeya: it must ><
<dissection> burner: Yes I have it a fonts directory in /usr/share, so thats where I should put all my Windows fonts? Does it require a restart or are they automatically installed already?
<mind_shift> how do I change the splash screen?
<regeya> Falstius: I believe hexstar was just offering it as a suggestion, something that *might* work...
<mind_shift> splash thing
<buck> question is $ and the # symbol the same .. if not how do i get to the # or do i just enter the # before the line
<hexstar> regeya: right
<burner> dissection: just use nautilus fonts:// to drag & drop fonts...
* burner will brb
<hexstar> buck: $ means you're a user # means root
<azslande> exit
<azslande> oops
<azslande> lol
<Dhraakellian> *installs gkrellm to keep an eye on memory use*
<hexstar> lol
<Falstius> buck: $ is for normal user, # is for root.  To enter a command as root use sudo.  To get a root shell use sudo su -
<buck> ahh .. okay .. open up my root .. cool
<regeya> also, xfce4-terminal can't accept the os x keycombo for ellipsis :-}
<buck> yeah . i have a 2 root shells open
<azslande> so used to using the terminal sometimes i type the commands in chats now...
<buck> thank you
<buck> duh .. i see it now
<hexstar> azslande: ah lol
<buck> if i just opened up the root.. would not have asked.. again thanks..
<hexstar> buck: np :)
<regeya> I need a ONE KEYSTROKE ELLIPSIS :>
<hexstar> lol
<Dhraakellian> regeya: single-char, you mean?
<bobgill> What can I use to convert a .jpg or .png to .svg?? Gimp cannot
<Lo_Pan> imagemagick probably
<sauvin> What's an svg?
<burner> !svg
<ubotu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<Dhraakellian> hmm... <compose><.><.> = 
<regeya> Dhraakellian: indeed, since it requires a key*combo* in macos :>
<dissection> burner: I went to fonts:/// and dragged and dropped a font there but it didn't show up in that directory
<regeya> good call Dhraakellian
<burner> dissection, it goes to ~/.fonts :)
<zak> bobgill: why would you want to do that? you can use inkscape's vectorization stuff [it might call it "trace"] , but keep in mind SVG is a very different kind of format to jpg/png/gif/...
<MrGreencastl1> I have an ATI radeon Xpress 1100, is anti-aliasing supported in ubuntu?
<obf213_> maybe i asked this wrong. but is there a way when i remove a package and reinstall it to ahve it be a fresh install and not have any of the previous settings
<MrGreencastl1> or anyway to enable it?
<NETWizz> How do I check if Ubuntu is Gneuine?
<obf213_> completely remove/ purge does not fix this
<bobgill> zak: trying to convert a .png icon to .svg for my gnome panel
<NETWizz> I cannot find Genuine Check
<NETWizz> How do I know my copy isn't pirated?
<burner> MrGreencastl1, it is supported, probably already enabled... you can change to add subpixel rendering if you want it to be cooler still
<MrGreencastl1> NETWizz, thats a joke right
<hexstar> NETWizz: what do you mean? ubuntu is free
<burner> NETWizz, it's a problem we all face ;)
<sauvin> Bobgill, what zak said is operative. jpg and png are BITMAPPED formats, not vectored.
* burner fears NETWizz' wit is lost on some
<MrGreencastl1> burner, I want it to make compiz look nicer and smoother
<bulmer> obf213 what indicators you have that purging or removing from previous install didnt help?
<NETWizz> Well, I downloaded and burned it
<dissection> burner: But I don't have a .fonts directory. I checked /usr/share/fonts/truetype and it isn't there anywhere.
<NETWizz> Does that mean it isn't Genuine Software?
<burner> MrGreencastl1, #ubuntu-effects, btw, use beryl or compiz fusion :)
<zak> bobgill: well inkscape may or may not give ok results.. imagemagick might be worth trying [though i don't know if it will do it] .. but they are quite different, so don't expect it to look exactly the same.. and you'll have to tweak many a setting :)
<burner> dissection, it creates one when you drag & drop to fonts:// in nautilus
<bobgill> ok
<MrGreencastl1> burner, thats what I'm using, fusion
<hexstar> NETWizz: linux is free, it can be freely distributed and downloaded infinitely
<asy> what root password
<burner> MrGreencastl1, and your fonts look funny?
<Nutubuntu> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<NETWizz> I didn't think it is free
<elite1_> hello
<hexstar> linux can never be pirated for that reason
<MrGreencastl1> burner, they're fine to me
<NETWizz> I thought it was free like in open source
<hexstar> NETWizz: it is, trust me
<NETWizz> I heard you can buy linux
<hypertyper> Bleed: aha! found the problem. xchat-gnome is broken. suggested workaround is to use xchat
<obf213_> bulmer
<asy> !root
<hexstar> NETWizz: linux is free
<MrGreencastl1> burner, I just want the cube to be smoother
<NETWizz> Why else would stores like Fry's Electronics be selling Ubuntu for $79?
<obf213_> i want to re add all my music
<zak> NETWizz: you can buy linux, but what you're generally actually buying is tech support
<asy> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<burner> MrGreencastl1, oh, well... that's not so much anti-aliasing
<elite1_> kubuntu rules!!!
<obf213_> when i open it again. the playlist has the exact same songs it did before
<asy> what root password
<hexstar> NETWizz: because that's pure profit, they get it for free so they eg to keep all $79 from every sell
<obf213_> and the library is exaclty the same.
<MrGreencastl1> burner, how so? then what is it that I should do
<NETWizz> I think it does cme with support
<obf213_> i want to remove it so that when i open it is like the very first time i opened it. and i can re add the library
<hexstar> if you lost your root password you can go in single user mode and use passwd to reset it
<NETWizz> Hello, welcome to Ubuntu support, my name is Habeeb, can I please have your Ubuntu Serial Number?
<burner> MrGreencastl1, get an nvidia or intel ;)  or petition ati/amd to release better drivers... or help the avivo open source ati driver project
<bulmer> obf213_, where is the config files like those list you're referring to are stored at?
<NETWizz> Then some dude gets in a chat room
<Nutubuntu> dear goodness ... Fry's support? well, that explains it, anyone would pay big bucks for that.
<albertmk> Sorry for asking it again. I need a software similar to Istanbul. Can anyone help me out?
<asy> hexstar, how exactly in konsole
<hexstar> NETWizz: linux is free, but some vendors like Ubuntu allow people to purchase support which is what you're seeing
<obf213_> bulmer, where would i find this info.
<AJ--> lols now its mess up..
<AJ--> hahahah
<MrGreencastl1> burner, I'm on a laptop
<NETWizz> Okay
<buck> yeah .. i always consult my FRY"S technician for all my computer woes.. hahahah
<burner> albertmk, i use gtk-recordmydesktop
<hexstar> asy: you can't do that in konsole
<NETWizz> I think it is a big box with a CD probably
<Nutubuntu> they're good on stock market tips too
<asy> passwd root
<obf213_> the whole program is gui so didn't have to create and save any config files manualy
<MrGreencastl1> burner, I hate ATI
<NETWizz> They are selling Dapper BTW
<albertmk> burner, I will try that
<bulmer> obf213_, i dont know..which program is this?
<NETWizz> Can you belive they sell Dapper Drake
<NETWizz> Why would they sell Dapper?
<burner> MrGreencastl1,me too, though... i'm in an ati r250 (aka radeon 9000) and it kicks major ass with open source drivers and compiz fusion :)
<hexstar> because people are stupid NETWizz and will pay for it
<obf213_> exaile... its the gtk version of amarok
<matias_> hello
<buck> Gnome or KDE they both have pluses and minus' i suppose
<asy> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for root
<Dhraakellian> s/version/clone
<burner> exaile is inspired by amarok, but i'd hardly call it the gtk version
<Dhraakellian> ?
<hexstar> yes like I said asy you have to reboot in single user mode to do that
<zak> obf213_: ??? WHERE!? WHERE!? me want! :)
<Nutubuntu> !sudo | asy
<ubotu> asy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hexstar> asy: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<lkthomas> hey guys
<Dhraakellian> what's the closest equivalent to Amarok under Gnome
<Dhraakellian> ?
<Dhraakellian> without actually using amarok
<obf213_> zak: sudo apt-get install exaile
<burner> exaile
<burner> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lkthomas> I am looking for backports repos, anyone know where could I find it ?
<buck> tell me ubotu KDE or GNOME
<Dezine> Amarok works under gnome doesn't it?
<hexstar> !backports
<Dhraakellian> Dezine: yes, it does, but that's not the point
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
* SrbinoT cya na site
<dissection> Do I need to install CrossOver office from its website directly, or is it available in repos?
<Dezine> oh ok
<obf213_> Dezine i heard it was buggy under ubuntu now
<burner> oh well, it's at exaile.org... amarok does work under gnome, but the file select dialog boxes and everything about it is weird qt based ;)
<zak> Dezine: yeah but not too well
<Dezine> I like songbird myself
<lkthomas> thanks hexstar
<hexstar> lkthomas: np :)
<zak> Dezine: some KDE apps seem to have a lot of fun with gnome's virtual desktops, for example
<asy> reboot in single user mode how grub option
* burner finds no need for crossover and wouldn't install it from either ;)
<Dhraakellian> Dezine: the point is that I'm trying to go without KDE/Qt on this laptop as much as possible so that I can get the full experience and thus tell if Gnome really deserves as much scorn as I've given it in the past
<obf213_> looks like exaile is a bust also. it randomly didn't add 8 songs and that is why i am trying to reinstall it.
<hexstar> asy: follow the step by step instructions
<burner> Dhraakellian, also check out listen... google for 'listen gnome' to find it
<Dezine> you can use exaile, looks alot like it
<obf213_> guess i'll have to find that config file
<buck> dual core = 2 cpus woud you say
<sauvin> rest assured that while I have no scorn for gnome, neither do I have any use for it.
<Dhraakellian> of the big names, Rhythmbox and Banshee, which is better?
<burner> rhythmbox... banshee is mono based and slow
<Dhraakellian> okay
<Dezine> try songbird, it has a nice gui
* burner says sorry to Miguel de Icaza ;)
<compengi> lkthomas, you could also check http://packages.ubuntu.com/
* burner likes songbird a lot!  wish there was a .deb instead of running it from a random dir
<lkthomas> ok
<Dezine> yeah
<MrGreencastl1> burner, is there any setting manager for ATI cards
<Dezine> I'm sure as development advances we'll see a .deb
<burner> MrGreencastl1, driconf is the only one i know of
* Dhraakellian reboots the livecd
<Dhraakellian> think I had too much open
<burner> Dezine, lets hope, i've been playing with the 0.3 nightly :)
<hexstar> lol
<dissection> Anyone? Do I need to download CrossOver from their website, or can I do it from repos so it'll be easier to uninstall?
<MrGreencastl1> burner, I want it to look nicer... and I saw anti-aliasing makes it look amazing, so
<burner> MrGreencastl1, you using fglrx and xgl to get compiz fusion?
<Dezine> burner, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird there is a bed
<Dezine> deb*
<arya_ok> yap!!!
<Dhraakellian> 512MB RAM with no swap whatsoever
<MrGreencastl1> burner, thats what I'm on
<burner> Dezine, danke, i'm checking it out now
<Dezine> np
<Dezine> I needed to install it anyway, new ubuntu install here :D
<compengi> dissection, did you check "apt-cache search crossover" ?
<umop-apsidn> dissection, you might try googling "crossover ubuntu"
<Dezine> had windows on my main pc for awhile but finally ditched it completly
<burner> MrGreencastl1, xgl is just slow too... did you search the forums for antialiasing?
<asy> banshee repository ?
<burner> MrGreencastl1, or #ubuntu-effects?
<AJ--> weeeeeeeee im set now..
<hexstar> hehe
<dissection> compengi: I tried that but it didn't say anything
<burner> dissection, see if they have .debs for download
<AJ--> now to install the compiz fusion
<Dezine> nice, the deb works nicely
<compengi> dissection, then it's not available in repos, you should either search the net for .deb file or get source and compile it
<burner> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
* burner prefers the 0.3 nightly :)
<MrGreencastl1> burner, Its not that its slow, it runs fine. Its just that the lines don't look nice on the cube, as in you can see where the pixels are separating  (hard to explain)
<hexstar> what is compiz fusion?
<MrGreencastl1> burner, Its just very very obviously aliased
<AJ--> ty burner
<dissection> compengi: The file I'm downloading is an .sh file. Will that be difficult to uninstall if I don't want it? I've had trouble with installs before. I don't want to end up manually hunting down files and delete them
<umop-apsidn> can someone drop me a clue on how to set my desktop resolution to something that isn't listed in the config file? i did it before, but i can't recall what the file was :P
<burner> MrGreencastl1, yeah, sorry, got me... I bet it's and upstream compiz issue moreso than anything specific to you
<Dezine> is there a way to convert a nrfs drive to something linux friendlier?
<Dezine> ntfs*
<burner> umop-apsidn, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg helps you reconfigure that file
<hexstar> dezine: you could try gpart
<sauvin> Dezine, not if you want Windows to still run on it.
<umop-apsidn> burner: thanks for the info :)
<burner> Dezine, gparted is the package name
<Dezine> I don't need windows to run on it
<hexstar> what is compiz fusion?
<burner> !compiz | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sauvin> then copy what you need from it and trash it.
<Dezine> I run windows in vmware when I need it, which is only for photoshop
<hexstar> yes but what is the fusion part? :P
<Dezine> but even then I'm learning gimp
<umop-apsidn> Dezine, what exactly are you wanting to do to it? more importantly, is there a windows os on that partition?
<hexstar> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burner> hexstar, basically the remerging of beryl & compiz
<hexstar> oh
<Dezine> No, no windows. don't want to have to mount it and such when I use it
<burner> fusion == beryl fun plugins
<hexstar> ah
<hexstar> thanks burner
<Bleed> Writing fire on your screen owns
<Bleed> lol
<hexstar> lol
<Dezine> I had windows which is why it was ntfs
<sauvin> You can mount it automatically the same way your current drives mount, you know.
<Dezine> but I don't anymore
<Bleed> compiz fusion OWNS if you have the graphics card for it
<burner> Dezine, use ext3 :)
<Bleed> ext3 all the way
<hexstar> sauvin: you can't reliably write to ntfs in *nix tho
<Bleed> Windows can read ext3 with support
<Bleed> Go with it ;)
* burner feels Bleed's fanboyism emanating
<sauvin> hexstar, people recently have been telling me that's no longer true.
<hexstar> huh
<Bleed> :|
<sauvin> Windows can do WHAT!?
<Dezine> No need for windows support.. got tired of things crapping out so I ditched it
<hexstar> lol
<burner> windows can write ext3 with fs-driver.org
<Bleed> fs-driver.org
<Bleed> yea
<burner> Dezine, good man :)
<burner> Dezine, or woman... whatever :)
<Dezine> lol
<Dezine> man
<hexstar> freebusdriver.com
<sauvin> Oh, MAN, that's just WRONG.
<umop-apsidn> burner, i'm curious. with my nvidia 6600, should i be running vesa, or nv?
* burner cares neither way
<Dezine> either way it works on, xp runs in vmware rather nicely if I must use it
<burner> umop-apsidn, neither... nvidia is the binary fast non-free but uber fast one
<burner> umop-apsidn, nv is better than vesa... vesa is the basic, only-if-nothing-else-works, driver
<Dezine> works out*
<hexstar> umop-apsidn: framebuffer
<hexstar> :D j/k
<burner> !nvidia | umop-apsidn
<ubotu> umop-apsidn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sauvin> Hey... that reminds me... firefox crashes when i try to download a flash plugin. any ideas?
<umop-apsidn> which would the ubuntu installer have hit me with, right off the 7.04 x86 live disk?
<burner> sauvin, get flashplugin-nonfree package
<dissection> If I install Windows XP in VMware, do I run the risk of getting infected by windows viruses?
<sauvin> Burner, that crashed on me to.
<burner> sauvin, or ubuntu-restricted-extras is even better still
<hexstar> sauvin: try running it in terminal so that errors are made visible when it crashes
<somedrew> sauvin, grab it from the repos, or straight from adobe
<burner> sauvin, or as somedrew suggests, direct from adobe and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<sauvin> Adobe is what I used in Fedora; it seemed reasonable enough. There's no deb for it?
<function1> can anyone confirm: feisty's php5 was not compiled with dbase support?
<hexstar> function1: you should be able to with phpinfo()
<umop-apsidn> dissection, only to a certain extent. the virtual machine will only have as much access as you allow it. if you have writable shares... then yes, you could become a danger to other windows users on your network
<burner> sauvin, flashplugin-nonfree package in apt should do the trick!
<sauvin> Burner, I'll try it, but I swear it either crashed or refused to play youtube clips.
<function1> hexstar: i dont see dbase... :(((((( just was hoping to be proven wrong
<hexstar> oh
<burner> sauvin, you're using feisty correct?
* RoAkSoAx leaving
<sauvin> correct.
<burner> sauvin, all should be well :)
<sauvin> 24 bit colour depth with hardware acceleration on the ATI Radeon enabled.
<asy> how launch fsck.ext3 on boot on sda1
<asy> runlevel ?
<dissection> umop-apsidn: Is it possible to run Windows XP in VMware without allowing it to use my internet connection so I have only internet access in Linux but not Windows thats running at the same time.
<hexstar> asy: make a script that does that in /etc/init.d
<umop-apsidn> dissection, yes. you can simply not enable the network adapter for that virtual machine
<sauvin> Let me guess: you fear Windows vulnerabilities :D Out of the box, how secure is feisty?
<umop-apsidn> dissection, alternatively, you could set up a firewall and a static address for the windows virtual machine, and not allow that static address access through the firewall
<asy> hexstar, bash script
<jonphilpott> is anyone here running ubuntu on a laptop with a ricoh rl5c475 cardbus bridge?
<hexstar> asy: right
<umop-apsidn> sauvin, how many virii even run in linux, much less function?
<AnAnt> hello, I am download ISO images for ubuntu
<umop-apsidn> last i heard, it was *2*
<jonphilpott> i have such a bridge in a laptop, but no cards power up on insertion.
<asy> i have no script
<umop-apsidn> and they only worked in older kernels
<AnAnt> how do I check the GPG signature for MD5SUMS.gpg ?
<hexstar> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<compengi> does anyone know any application that can draw mathematical functions?
<sauvin> umop-apsidn, none that I know of, but I was thinking more in terms of other kinds of attack.
<umop-apsidn> sauvin, i don't think there's anything to worry about with a solid firewall between me and the world
<hexstar> the firewall could be misconfigured :D
<umop-apsidn> of course, if i do something that an unknown someone on an irc channel tells me to, i might have some issues...
<sauvin> Nope. Crash.
<Dhraakellian> grargh
<hexstar> Dhraakellian: ?
<Dhraakellian> so I went to edit the sources.list on the liveCD
<umop-apsidn> hexstar: most hardware firewalls have a default block-all rule for incoming. not to mention that NAT totally messes things up :)
<Dhraakellian> I think my gentoo muscle memory is still there
<hexstar> umop-apsidn: true :)
<NETWizz> Is Beryl Dead?
<Dhraakellian> I had gotten to "sudo vim /etc/portage/package." before I caught myself
<zak> compengi: i haven't used any, but i'd imagine quite a few could
<NETWizz> I hear Compiz Fusion is the way to go
<Dhraakellian> NETWizz: BSD is
<Dhraakellian> netcraft confirms it!
<burner> compengi, extcalc
<AnAnt> hexstar: that doesn't tell about checking the signature of Ubuntu's ISO images
<somedrew> NETWizz: Beryl and Compiz have merged into Fusion
<AnAnt> hexstar: I just want to know where to get their GPG key
<AnAnt> somedrew: when ?
<hexstar> AnAnt: oh sorry, don't know
<umop-apsidn> hmm, that sucks.
<function1> do packages only get added to repos on a new rls?
<NETWizz> Does Ubuntu support Fusion?
<jayde_drag0n> can anyone assist me with a weird torrent issue... complete newbie.. but former windows user and still a windows sys admin and tech support... so that being said... i am trying to download some shows i watch... my former client of choice was azureus... which i found i could have in ubuntu.. downloaded.. and installed everything going fine.. started screaming in... then poof... 0 on everything.. no speed.. wouldn't connect back up... 
<umop-apsidn> i just overwrote my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<somedrew> AnAnd: recently. In terms of an official release: I think the past month or two?
<compengi> burner, it doesn't exist in repos
<somedrew> AnAnt: it's been in the works for a while though
<AnAnt> somedrew: is that going to hit gutsy ?
<hexstar> jayde_drag0n: is the port open on teh firewall?
<burner> compengi, bummer.. it's in gutsy
<sauvin> Getting the flash player from Adobe means using a .tar.gz. Is this evil?
<ubuntuserver> hey
<hexstar> umop-apsidn: you have a backup right lol?
<somedrew> AnAnt: not sure, I can check quickly to see if it's there
<ubuntuserver> mysql error
<jayde_drag0n> hexstar: thats what i said.. yes ports are open for customers
<lmosher> Someone I know has had trouble installing Ubuntu. He has the following hardware: 1.4 ghz celeron , 256 ram, 32 mb TNT2, 30 gb HD. When he starts up the install (he got the free CD shipped to him), it says something like "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon". What should I tell him to do?
<umop-apsidn> no, i ran dpkg... whatever that script was, and could find no way to exit out of it
<umop-apsidn> so i just wiped out my stuff
<hexstar> uh oh lol
<mattchewie> Anyone run "uhsare" on ubuntu?
<burner> !info extcalc | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: Package extcalc does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<burner> bummer
<|c4|> can anyone help me with getting new "splash screens" installed?
<compengi> =/
<sauvin> lmosher, the first problem I see with that kind of machine is that RAM may not be sufficient.
<mattchewie> cause I'm trying to instlal it on edy and its eating my soul :D
<burner> !splash-screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash-screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattchewie> *install
<jayde_drag0n> hexstar: and also of note azurueus connected to over 30 seeds per download... bittornado and bittorrent see less than 4
<somedrew> AnAnt: Compiz is still listed, but compiz-fusion-plugins-* is as well...
<|c4|> boot screens, what have you.....
<umop-apsidn> oh, hey, it automagically made me a backup. convenient.
<Nutubuntu> ubuntuserver,  might not be anyone here who's a MySQL guru but there is a #mysql chan, might be a better shot
<umop-apsidn> so i'm not dead now :)
<lmosher> sauvin: But would that result in an error message like that? I mean sure performance won't be stellar, but people have run gnome boxes with 256 before, I'm sure.
<MKKOY> ping
<nix> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntuserver> DBI:connect failed:Can't connect local Mysql server throught socket /var/run/mysqld.sock (2)
<AnAnt> somedrew: ok, thanks
<MKKOY> ping me
<nix> !grub | nix
<ubuntuserver> how to repair this
<hexstar> umop-apsidn: glad to hear :)
* Nutubuntu sighs
<AnAnt> where can I get the GPG key used for signing ubuntu's ISO image MD5SUMS ?
<mattchewie> Or I would accept anyone that happens to be running a Upnp service that will connect to both PS3 and XB360 :D......
<hexstar> Imosher: when linux runs out of mem it starts killing oldest processes, it probably killed gnome in this case
<ubuntuserver> is there some want know how to repair this ?
<ubuntuserver> DBI:connect failed:Can't connect local Mysql server throught socket /var/run/mysqld.sock (2)
<varun0> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jayde_drag0n> AHAHAHAH thats a very funny bot
<varun0> heh
<hexstar> lol
<mattchewie> ineed, very funny
<|c4|> does anyone know anything about splash screens?
<mattchewie> *indeed
<varun0> yea I wanted to see what it would say :-D
<mattchewie> !ushare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ushare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattchewie> !dlna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlna - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lmosher> hexstart: There was another system he tried it on that has a Duron 1.3ghz w/ 384 ram and he got the same error. 384 should be enough... 256 isn't rediculus... if you can't even get the -install- going on that, that's pathetic. Ubuntu isn't a bloat OS.
<ubuntuserver> !mysql dbi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql dbi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> aw :( :P
<jayde_drag0n> awww
<sauvin> Oh... the adobe flash plugin isn't something to build... it's a prebuilt...
<ubuntuserver> !mysql dbi
<varun0> !bill gatesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gatesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burner> |c4|, usplash or the gnome splash screen?
<varun0> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dezine> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dezine> lol
<ubuntuserver> DBI:connect failed:Can't connect local Mysql server throught socket /var/run/mysqld.sock (2)
<Dezine> you're not living then
<Dezine> so sad
<varun0> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<jayde_drag0n> if i say the pr0n word will it boot me?
<varun0> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> !linus
<burner> varun0, you may msg the bot in private too :P
<hexstar> !linus
<hexstar> !linus
<|c4|> burner- gnome splash screen. i just want to change the regular ubuntu load
<hexstar> ????
<varun0> burner: oh....my bad :-$ I guess I got carried away
<somedrew> sauvin: up, just unpack into the proper directory and you're good to go :)
<hexstar> !linus
<TaJMoX> @linux
<TaJMoX> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubuntuserver> DBI:connect failed:Can't connect local Mysql server throught socket /var/run/mysqld.sock (2)
<AJ--> waaaaa wat happen i follow instructions installing compizfusion then my border are gone
<Nutubuntu> ubuntuserver,  could you maybe ask over in #mysql instead of asking here every 30 seconds? just a thought.
<AnAnt> where can I get the GPG key used for signing ubuntu's ISO image MD5SUMS ?
<ubuntuserver> NUbuntu i can't get acces to mysql
<umop-apsidn> |c4|, you can do that in the administration -> login menu
<somedrew> AnAnt: I'm looking at the downloads page...but am not seeing it listed
<burner> |c4|, there's an app in add/remove to do just that... search for splash screen in add/remove
<jayde_drag0n> awww its a virgin bot!!!
<hexstar> lol
<lmosher> I'll ask again. Friend got the ubuntu CD shipped to his house now he get's an error: "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon". He has 384mb ram - that should be enough. Any ideas why the install fails there?
<Nutubuntu> Hm.
<hexstar> !areyoumarried
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about areyoumarried - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burner> umop-apsidn, he's talking splash screen, not login screen
<|c4|> kk. i just wasnt able to find. thanks
<umop-apsidn> my bad
<jayde_drag0n> i'm asking the bot naughty questions in IM
<hexstar> lol
<somedrew> AnAnt: is the md5sum not good enough? (good question though, i've never bothered to check the sig, just the message digest)
<burner> |c4|, make sure in the top right it says "all available applications" when you search
* varun0 has created a monster
<ubuntuserver> exit
<hexstar> !are you married?
<burner> !botabuse | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<AnAnt> somedrew: ok, nevermind
<|c4|> burner- i got it. ty
<TaJMoX> any ubuntu questions that need to be answered?
<sauvin> !!!!!
<lmosher> TaJ: yes
<lmosher> TaJMox: I'll ask again. Friend got the ubuntu CD shipped to his house now he get's an error: "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon". He has 384mb ram - that should be enough. Any ideas why the install fails there?
<sauvin> The flash player from the Adobe site is the WAY TO GO.
<jayde_drag0n> (10:55:37 PM) jayde_drag0n: do you like sex
<jayde_drag0n> (10:55:37 PM) ubotu: (do <channel> <action>) -- Performs <action> in <channel>.
<burner> |c4|, np :)
<varun0> lmosher: is there any other error message?
<hexstar> lol
<sport> I had no clue until moments ago that irc was its own protocol.
<burner> TaJMoX, run the "check cd for errors" ?
<sauvin> wtf is it about Ubuntu that everything runs so damn much FASTER!?
<lmosher> varun0: It's a forum post, that's all the information I have to go on :(
<TaJMoX> lmosher: there was probably more of an error than just that
<TaJMoX> that doesnt seem like a common error ... therer was probably more to it
<varun0> lmosher: can you link me the forum post?
<jayde_drag0n> hexstar: well anyway can you think of an answer to my downloading issue?
<derekson> is there anyone can shoot me a pownce invite?
<burner> sport, welcome to 1997, enjoy yourself
<ding0k> on a dapper server -- I just installed the gcc package and it can't compile..is this a known issue? Is there something special I have to do?
* burner imagines irc is older than 1997 but not sure how far back it goes
<lmosher> TaJMoX: Ok, I guess I can ask, but is there anything to try? it's an older machine... duron 1.3 w/ 384ram..
<hexstar> jayde_drag0n: not sure what is going on sorry
<umop-apsidn> burner, try 89 or so
<TaJMoX> burner: i remember being on irc back in 1995
<burner> TaJMoX, use the alternate install cd to get it installed :)
<lmosher> varun0: It's a priv forum, sorry :(. that's all he says though "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon" ..
<somedrew> ding0k, did you only install gcc? Did make some along with it?  The 'build-essential' metapackage should bring along most things you'd ordinarily need for compilation
<ding0k> build-essential, thanks
<varun0> lmosher: hm. I'm wondering if he installed (all of) gnome correctly?
<umop-apsidn> i can recall using version 5 or 6 of mirc in 92-93... and the first *public* release of that client was 1.9
<burner> varun0, it's via livecd
<grim> someone able to explain to me how gdm works the first boot, then fails to start every boot after that, then i add the horizsync and vertrefresh it works by hand, i reboot and it does the same old lock up the machine dance?
<grim> btw, this is a fresh install of fiesty
<lmosher> varun0: He's just trying to get the installer going. He said "I have goten close to being able to get to the install screen, but there was an error message:... " He's not really trying to do anything special as far as I know.
<burner> grim, bad drivers?  try using vesa?  is it nvidia? try nv drivers?  ati? try ati drivers?
<somedrew> grim: when you change the sync and refresh values....to they remain on reboot?
<ding0k> somedrew: wow, it's broken?
<lmosher> varun0: I think the issue is his machine cannot boot the liveCD
<grim> burner: it's been ati the entire time
<grim> also, if i run x with 'X' it comes up fine
<Nutubuntu> lmosher,  why not try the alternate cd, or the minimal?
<somedrew> ding0k, is it letting you know what the conflict is?
<varun0> burner: I'm confused. When does he get the message? When trying to run the LiveCD? While installing? AFter installing?
<grim> somedrew: considering i edited xorg.conf... i'd say yes
<sauvin> What kind of ATI?
<burner> lmosher, or start with xubuntu and get ubuntu-desktop metapackage after xubuntu is up and running :)
<grim> all in wonder something or other...
<ding0k> somedrew: libc-dev, g++
<lmosher> Nutubuntu: He can't download, so he ordered the CD on ubuntu.com, that's all he's got
<grim> the driver isn't the problem, if it was X wouldn't come up at all and i'd get an error about no screens found
<lmosher> varrun0: As far as I know he got the message when booting the liceCD.
<burner> grim, you can always try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and change things till it works
<somedrew> ding0k, did you install those from the official repos?
<varun0> lmosher: hm
<hexstar> lol licecd
<burner> grim, oh, that's what I assumed you got ;)
<grim> burner: that's what i've been doing, i'm not afraid of config files :P
<ding0k> somedrew: I don't have any nonofficial repos in my sources.list
<varun0> is he thrown to a CLI?
<burner> grim, so what's the gdm issue?  are your resolutions ordered from highest to lowest?
<lmosher> varun0: But he hasn't posted the details, I think for now I"ll just ask him for calrification... Maybe he got it booted and it failed during install, but I have a feeling it's failing during the livecd boot.
<lmosher> Varrun0: CLI?
<spehrm> can anyone shoot me a pownce invite please?
<varun0> lmosher: sorry. Command Line Interface. The command prompt
<hexstar> ewww sperm
<spehrm> heh
<hexstar> lol
<grim> burner: it hard locks the machine.  i grabbed the rates from an xorg log, and then ran gdm by hand and it came up fine, i then rebooted into normal mode (was in recovery) and it hardlocked again
<lmosher> varun0: No idea, but I would imagine so since he got that text error... that's usually how it works.
<umop-apsidn> what's a pownce invite?
<spehrm> Pownce is a program, invite only.
<somedrew> ding0k, argh. There really shouldn't be a conflict: many people will have gcc and g++ installed together. What about uninstalling those, installing build-essential, refreshing your package list, and trying to reinstall libc-dev and g++ after that (or just upgrade/downgrade libc-dev & g++ as required)?
<spehrm> Instant messaging, like twitter.
<umop-apsidn> spehrm, would you care to elaborate?
<burner> grim, wow, got me
<umop-apsidn> ah, thanks
<varun0> lmosher: what if he types startx?
<spehrm> I need an invite to Pownce...
<lmosher> varrun0: Again, no idea. I don't really know the guy this is actually a game forum and he just ordered the CD, got that error and posted to complain that Linux isn't easy :)
<hexstar> !pownce invite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pownce invite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<varun0> lmosher: LOL. Well it's a little difficult to help second hand :-)
<lmosher> varun0: I appreciate your help, but I can see that I really just need more info before I can do something. If it's not a common error I'll see if I can't get him to give me all the details. Thanks! :)
<sauvin> yupyupyup, the flash plugin from the Adobe site rules.
<varun0> lmosher: no problem. sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Helmi> hi guys
<burner> sauvin, got the new beta that use gtk dialogs and rightclick menus?
<hexstar> hi
<grim> even better, i have usable ranges in my xorg log, and i don't get crap...
<ding0k> somedrew: nope...
<ding0k> somedrew: I uninstalled everything -- build essential still won't install
<sauvin> dunno about "beta", but it does have right-click menus.
<NETWizz> I hear you guys are working on Tribe
<Helmi> i just installed kubuntu gutsy and i'm wondering how to get compiz-fusion to running - i'm using a Nvidia Geforce 6200 - can anyone help with this?
<NETWizz> the code nmae for Gusty Gibson?
<hexstar> Tribe?
<hexstar> !Tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somedrew> ding0k, is it letting you know what the problem is, or which packages conflict with it?
<umop-apsidn> Helmi, try joining #compiz-fusion
<burner> sauvin, gtk right click?  or weird, doesn't-look-like-other-right-click, menus?
<Helmi> umop-apsidn: thanks
<umop-apsidn> Helmi, np
<ding0k> somedrew: libc6-dev, which depends g++.
<sauvin> they look like Motif right-click menus, sorta kinda.
<burner> NETWizz, tribe 3 is out... #ubuntu+1
<somedrew> ding0k, does build-essential want a newer or older version of libc6-dev (mehates any libc problems...)
<mrhavi> anyone know the best way to remote desktop in to ubuntu with vista?
<burner> mrhavi, i like nomachine.com software
<sauvin> Erm... VNC?
<hexstar> haha I remember when I compiled and installed libc from source...completely hosed the system
<burner> mrhavi, or vnc as sauvin suggests, but vnc isn't encrypted
<hexstar> mrhavi: ssh
<NETWizz> what is Ubuntu +1
<NETWizz> What does that mean
<ding0k> somedrew: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4) but 2.4-1ubuntu12 is to be installed
<hexstar> it means the value of ubuntu +1
<sauvin> My girlfriend used vnc from her Mac to learn a bit of AutoCAD from my Windows machine (when I still had one)...
<mrhavi> hummm it seams we have diff opinions
<hexstar> ssh is good
<mrhavi> good as in..
<burner> ssh is good in that it's encrypted, but no gui makes it not as cool as nomachine.com
<sauvin> that's because we have different experiences and different ways of looking at things. What's wrong with trying them all and deciding for yourself what's good?
<mrhavi> because i have 30 min
<NETWizz> Okay
<NETWizz> When does the next LTS come out?
<sauvin> 30 minutes before somebody turns into a pumpkin?
<hexstar> NETWizz: lts?
<mrhavi> soo ssh?
<mrhavi> if i am good in commands
<hexstar> mrhavi: if you don't need gui use ssh, else if you need gui use vnc
<sauvin> ssh won't give you a GUI. It's all text.
<grim> ubuntu - 1
<Leb2> :)
<somedrew> ding0k, I'm checking now to see what can be done. Are you familiar with aptitude at all? It's a front-end to apt and has the _best_ resolver around IMHO. If you do a 'sudo aptitude install build-essential', it should inform you of what can be done to resolve the conflict
<grim> that's all i have to say right now..
<grim> actually should be - 999
<hexstar> lol
<mrhavi> thankyou
<ding0k> somedrew: I'll give it a shot
<mrhavi> all
<grim> i just had gdm running correctly from recovery mode, i rebooted and it hardlocks the machine...
<hexstar> what does lts stand for?
<hexstar> !lts
<ding0k> somedrew: oh!
<hexstar> !lts
<umop-apsidn> somedrew, what is your opinion of synaptic, then?
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Nutubuntu> hexstar,  longterm support version
<hexstar> oh
<varun0> does anyone know of a newsreader that supports downloading from multiple servers? or multiple downloads from the same server?
<hexstar> the bot is ignoring me now... :P
<Typwn> Hello all.
<sauvin> varun0, I think I used pan for that.
<varun0> sauvin: do you know where the option for multiple servers or downloads is? I couldn't find it :-\
<ding0k> somedrew: mod_python is broken in dapper, I had to install off the edgy repo...and that must have upgraded this other stuff...because now aptitude wants to downgrade.... I can't get rid of mod_python, that's essential... so I guess I'm between a rock and a hard place -- mod_python or a C compiler, which will it be? hehe.
<Nutubuntu> jealous probably... did you use an exclamation point while you were flirtin^H^H^H^H^H^H talking with someone else?
<hexstar> lol
<sauvin> No, I don't. It's been a long time since I've been involved with the NGs.
<ding0k> somedrew: I have to say, for all the "ease" people talk about associating ubuntu I've had some serious problems.
<varun0> sauvin: word. thanks anyways!
<ding0k> somedrew: mod_python and the C compiler aren't exactly "out there" = /
<somedrew> umop-apsidn, synaptic's not my cup of tea only because aptitude's 1) resolver and 2)wild-card matches.
<grim> hahahhahahhahahahah it's the freaking splash screen...
<grim> so yeah ...
<grim> ubuntu - 1000000000
<hexstar> lol
<umop-apsidn> somedrew, i don't understand what you mean by resolver, but as for the matching, i have no issues with the search button in synaptic
<slacker> gday
<hexstar> what does apt resolve?
<sauvin> umop-apsidn, having regex capability is a powerful thing for searches :)
<slacker> I'm having problems rebooting. it just won't do it
<ding0k> umop-apsidn: he means resolving dependency problems, not searching for packages.
* grim leaves quiet boot on and just turns off the splash screen
<somedrew> ding0k, re: mod_python: yeah. That's the issue. mod_python is definately not out there. The problem is mixing repos from different versions. My suggestion would be to install mod_python from upstream and to not get it from the Edgy repos. Is it available in backports at all?
<umop-apsidn> sauvin, sorry, that's above my head
<hexstar> slacker: what do you mean? like the gui never quits or does it just never power off but you do exit out of the gui?
<umop-apsidn> ding0k, uhm... it seems to grab all the dependencies for me?
<sauvin> oh, man, you really need to discover the POWER of the Dark Side... learn some perl! Or, if not that, how about some sed?
<ding0k> umop-apsidn: well, read my above conversation with somedrew for an example of when apt didn't and aptitude did.
<grim> sauvin: last i checked perl could do everything sed can and then some
<hexstar> you can use perl to search for packages with apt?
<slacker> hexstar: I type 'reboot' or 'shutdown -r now' and it comes up with the broadcast message that it's shutting down but it doesn't do it
<ding0k> somedrew: agh, I'm scared to ditch my version that works, hehe.
<umop-apsidn> ding0k, this channel is too big to be scrolling, but i'll shut up anyways ;)
<grim> it's is the freaking splash screen... what in the hell..
<somedrew> ding0k, Ubuntu does have some nice ease, but perhaps a 'rolling release' may be better suited for your purposes (keeping up-to-date software), if it's only an issue with mod_python...that's a pain
<grim> bootsplash or whatever ubuntu is using is a piece of trash
<sauvin> Sed is just a stream editor. Perl is almost a whole damn operating system.
<hexstar> slacker: hmm...that's weird, how old is your pc? Have you ever flashed your bios?
<xcess> Hey, when I try to delete file from my desktop in Ubuntu, it says "Error file not found", it has been doing this since past 5 days only? Any solutions??
<slacker> hexstar: might be important to know that I just downgraded from feisty to edgy (I know, one isn't supposed to do that)
<somedrew> ding0k, you could always file a bug about mod_python. sorry about the issue
<ding0k> somedrew: well, I've moved entirely to opensuse on my desktop and laptop -- quite a pleasure to use. I filed a bug 8 months ago, and it got deleted.
<slacker> hexstar: pc is a few weeks old
<tehtechman> Im a gentoo user and just installed ubuntu on my sis-in-laws comp...  what packages do i need to install to make totem play all the formats that it can?  is there one meta package or a bunch or lil ones?
<grim> huh, scripting language as an os... novel idea, but the concept falls apart at the first step of implementation
<tehtechman> never used totem b4
<theblue> grim: seems kind of tenuous to me.
<sauvin> I said "almost". With packages like POE installed, for example, it gets to be stupid simple EASY to write a server.
<hexstar> slacker: I'm not sure, never encountered that issue. I can only assume that the downgrade broke something critical, you might try doing ctrl+fx when doing the reboot seqeunce to see if any behind the scenes errors are logged
<ding0k> somedrew: I thought that when I migrated my server farm from debian to ubuntu I'd get a more polished experience :)
<theblue> grim: well, with the current state of computing, anyway.
<theblue> grim: recall that many home computers of the 80s used a BASIC interpreter as their 'OS'
<hexstar> O_O
<somedrew> ding0k, argh...really? Sucky. libc version issues are always a major headache. What you may have to do is to install your own versions of either gcc or mod_python. But I definately agree that the conflict should not be present in a realase version that's frozen for so long
<slacker> hexstar: the problem is I can't just switch it off. it's not in reaching distance :/
<sauvin> theblue, almost. The OS was resident in ROM, and the BASIC interpreter was the primary (or even only) interface with it.
<grim> theblue: no... they had these things called boot loaders... and command interperters that were not written in their respective languages
<hexstar> theblue: so you HAD to program to get it to do anything?
<hexstar> slacker: oh...
<tehtechman> anyone what what packages I need to install to make totem usable?
<ding0k> somedrew: It's LTS for god sakes. I'm not supposed to be concerned with this.
<theblue> sauvin, grim: ah, right, it's been a while since i used those.
<theblue> hexstar: usually there was also commercial software on cartridges, casettes, or disks.
<hexstar> slacker: well it'd probably be best to be in reaching distance when troubleshooting this, else get a remote rebootable power strip
<somedrew> ding0k, it's kinda funnny though because Ubuntu will sync up with Debians packages for a release. Re: LTS: agree completely. Was there no indication of why the bug was dismissed? Have you come across anyone else documenting this issue at all?
<sauvin> I used to love to hack those computers :>
<dedi> i have a really high cpu ussage on my xorg (80-90%), only one screen and tried diffrent drivers. what could cause that?
<hexstar> dedi: adware
<grim> i still love how ubuntu is supposed to be easier to configure than debian, and i'm doing more work trying to get this install working than all the work i put into any debian machine to get it fully functional
<slacker> hexstar: well it's not *that* far away but I thought I try here before I head off
<hexstar> slacker: ah, well the only real way as I see it to try and troubleshoot is to actively check the logs for errors as it shuts down
<theblue> hexstar: but i remember when you could buy software in books, and you'd manually type in hundreds of lines of BASIC.
<ding0k> somedrew: it's only a bug with a particular part of mod_python -- If you're using PSP (python server pages) and you reference the "session" global (which is a dictionary that is stored in the client's browser cookies -- it's a transparent sessions implementation) then the whole thing craps out. It's not like all of mod_python is broken, it's just a bug in that version.
<hexstar> theblue: wow!
<tehtechman> grim: i know... I really should have went with debian for my sisinlaw instead of ubuntu
<ding0k> somedrew: I'm pretty sure the package maintainers didn't really know what i was talking about...
<ding0k> somedrew: so they did the easiest thing and deleted it
<ding0k> somedrew: twice.
<dedi> hexstar: dont think i have that, its a new installation
<sauvin> theblue, how do you think I learned to type? It wasn't in school, that's a fact! :D
<grim> tehtechman: this is for my mom, and what's worse is, her wireless card is "supported" in ndis, but is causing soft locks...
<Nutubuntu> Gnight all
<theblue> sauvin: i know, i learned to type before i could read, which i learned of my IBM 8088 clone.
<hexstar> sauvin: haha!
<ding0k> somedrew: unfortunately the session global is one of the most neat features of PSP, and I use it pretty frequently.
<theblue> at the age of either 2 or 3.
<mycelph> Hey how do you get two screens working i ubuntu
<tehtechman> grim: oh man... im not good as wifi.  U know what i need to apt-get to make totel usable?
<theblue> no one can say the 8088 never helped anyone.
<grim> mycelph: the same way you do in any distro :P
<slacker> hexstar: maybe I'm lucky enough and it won't even boot up after reset. that'll make live easier ;)
<hexstar> slacker: lol
<mycelph> Well wheres the settings for it then????
<sauvin> The 6502 taught me about 90% of everything I know about computers at the hardware level :)
<grim> tehtechman: it's apt... but you were saying...
<hexstar> theblue: learned to type at 2? wow!
<somedrew> ding0k, frustrating. Well I guess you could try to install your own package of it in parallel with the already installed one, see if it works, and switch over then...or find a distro that can suit your needs (Ubuntu shoud..it's a shame that it doesn't in this case). I'm not familiar at all with session global, but if it's important for you then you shouldn't need to compromise between it and a damn compiler
<hexstar> !info totel
<ubotu> Package totel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<theblue> hexstar: well, it was hunt-and-peck for about 6 years.
<hexstar> ah
<hexstar> I still do that now :P
<ding0k> somedrew: as for your comment about backports..where would you suggest I go looking?
<theblue> comes easier to some people than others.
<tehtechman> grim: srry my spelling is slipping.  You know what packs I need to make Totem usable.  It seems like it cant play anything.
<hexstar> !backports | ding0k
<ubotu> ding0k: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<slacker> alright. off to the den of evil
<grim> tehtechman: try another part of apt, apt-cache search totem
<ding0k> somedrew: edgy or dapper's backports
<hexstar> !info totem
<somedrew> ding0k, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/ (there's also a repo for it, backports is an official repository)
<somedrew> ding0k, dapper's backports
<ubotu> totem: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<mrhavi> does anyone of the remote desktop clients login to the standard remote software that comes with ubuntu?
<somedrew> ding0k, not edgy's because there's that libc upgrade and dapper's on the old version
<hexstar> mrhavi: vnc
<ding0k> somedrew: well, then no, it's not in dapper's backports
<tehtechman> welp... no info here i guess.  I'll have to ask the almighty google for about 30 minutes
<somedrew> ding0k, you can request it (on launchpad)
<hexstar> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<sauvin> I was never able to use totem, either, but that's not a big deal because mplayer and xine can play damn near anything.
<mrhavi> thanks hex
<ding0k> ..hexstar you're so helpful it's almost annoying. ;)
* somedrew loves totem with the xine backend (totem-xine)
<obf213> does anyone know how to change meta data on mp3 files.
<sauvin> Totem-XINE!?
<grim> obf213: easytag
<hexstar> ding0k: lol
* sauvin searches
<somedrew> saucisson, oh yeah! It's available and does away with gstreamer
<ding0k> somedrew: Does dist-upgrade actually work? What if I just pitched the whole thing to edgy
<the_padawan> how can i blacklist a module?
<hexstar> gonna go, later
<somedrew> ding0k, in my personal experience: If you don't have many custom packages it's really nice
<chovy> how come when I boot into KDE i get a nice screen, but after I login it goes to hell?
<grim> alright, debian is going on here tomorrow, i need sleep and i'm getting the same lame errors after removing splash from the default kernel options and running update-grub
<ding0k> somedrew: always a caveat...what is a "custom package"
<chovy> toow ide
<sauvin> Chovy, what do you mean by "goes to hell"?
<chovy> its too wide...like trying to run as 4:3 instead of 16:9 (but only after I enter username/password.
<somedrew> ding0k, lol...yeah, with everything. Custom as in a self-compiled or self-installed package not from Ubuntu's official repos. They may not necessarily cause an issue, but there is some potential (i'm overstating this a bit, but don't want to give you any false dilusions)
<chovy> the initial KDE prompt looks great
<ding0k> somedrew: all my packages are from the official.
<chovy> and now when I go itno Monitor & Display, it gives error
<somedrew> ding0k, if you install all of your custom packages into /usr/local/ everything will be fine (apt won't touch that directory)
<infbliss> hi all is it possible to have decent fonts in ubuntu
<somedrew> ding0k, then dist-upgrade can be your best friend! Say hello to updated apps and kernel
<ding0k> somedrew: the problem is that I'm two timezones away from this machine right now, so I don't want to screw anything up. lol.
<chovy> "orphaned control module"
<onur> hello, does anyone know a resolution for the API mismatch problem while installing the newest NVidia binary drivers ?
<somedrew> ding0k, I feel that.
<ding0k> somedrew: so what's the procedure? Just replace "dapper" with "edgy" in my sources.list?
<sauvin> You're certain apt won't touch /usr/local?
<jeamie> join #debian-zh
<AJ--> anyone knows how can i enable compiz fusion at startup???
<jeamie> #join debian-zh
<jeamie> quit
<onur> AJ--: how do you enable manually ?
<jeamie> #quit
<somedrew> sauvin, apt should not mess with /usr/local at all (it's designed that way so you can install your own apps there without worrying about conflicts)
<theblue> jeamie: /join #debian-zh
<sauvin> Somedrew, that's precisely what I wanted to hear and never knew.
<somedrew> sauvin, glad to help!
<AJ--> onur: compiz --replace  <--- this
<radioaktivstorm> hello, where can i obtain the python-daap package?
<onur> AJ--: put that line to the session startup programs from preferences menu then
<tehtechman> Apparently to make Totem actually usable after the default install... you have to apt-get a bunch of gstreamer0.10 packages.
<somedrew> ding0k, yup. That and do a couple rounds dist-upgrade & upgrade just to make sure everything is pulled in.
<sauvin> Tehtechman, something similar is true of mplayer - you need to download a PILE of codecs.
<onur> AJ--: that's how you ensure any program starts with your login. But if you want to make the program starting globally
<AJ--> y is it that my borders are gone?
<onur>  AJ-- I mean for all users, that's another story
<somedrew> ding0k, if I remember correctly, edgy started to replace the init system with startup, so you'll definately need to do 2 dist-upgrades (one for everything but upstart, the second for upstart)
<onur> AJ--: reload compiz
<grim> oh look another ubuntu - 10000, i can't update-alternatives vi to vim...
<grim> lame
<onur> hello, does anyone know a resolution for the API mismatch problem while installing the newest NVidia binary drivers ?
<tehtechman> sauvin: never had that prob under debian or gentoo with mplayer.  i think ubuntu an totem are conspiring to piss me off
<somedrew> grim, isn't vi just a symlink to vim anyways?
<sauvin> dunno about "conspiring" - I had to download some "special" junk to play my commercial DVD movies.
<grim> somedrew: it's looking like it.. i assumed ubuntu would have installed full vim... how dumb of me..
<ding0k> somedrew: even in server?
<tehtechman> oh well... live and learn i guess.
<somedrew> ding0k, yup: upstart is Ubuntu's own new{ish} init system and it will be grabed the second time just to help avoid upgrade issues
<AJ--> onur: its still same.. i dont have borders..
<wubinoobi> guys... i'm about 80 percent done with a wubi ubuntu install; does anyone have any comments about ubuntu installed the wubi way? tips, suggestions, etc...?
<somedrew> grim, should be the full version (not sure if it's 7.2 though...oh so nice and an easy compile)
<onur> AJ--: that's a historical problem. what can I say, search the forums then
<ding0k> somedrew: That sounds vaguely familiar -- great..another new thing I have to learn.
<panfist> hi, im running a fresh install of feisty and everything seems to be working fine, but i can't / dont know how to see shared folders over the network, hosted on win xp machines
<grim> somedrew: it's vim.tiny with a stock install
<onur> panfist: you have to configure  your samba from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<onur> panfist: default permissions does not allow it, search the forums for details please
<somedrew> grim: just looked and there is a 'vim-full' package available
<RoboBlaster> I did a bad thing.  I installed Ubuntu on my external HD and didn't realize my BIOS doesn't allow booting from a USB drive and now I get an error 21 and can't boot Windows nor Ubuntu.
<ding0k> somedrew: so if this doesn't work and I'm one less server, where do you live so I can come cut your head off? :)
<wubinoobi> don't really understand if wubi installs parallel or if ubuntu is 'inside' windows?
<grim> somedrew: yeah, like i said, "how dumb of me to assume it'd be installed by default..."
<dissection> In Linux, when you type a url into the browser, is the DNS automatically cached, or that something I need to setup manually?
<grim> that implies that it exists..
<onur> dissection: that's a browser specific question I guess
<sauvin> wtf is "wubi", anyway?
<onur> dissection: also regardless of your browser, your ISP is prolly caching it
<RoboBlaster> what can I do, if anything?
<somedrew> ding0k, Currently: an Island in the south pacific :) Hey! I never told you to upgrade to Edgy. But to help sooth you...the only time a dist-upgrade has failed for me  (once out of ~30) was because of a crappy laptop dsdt issue with the kernel
<panfist> i have already installed/configured samba according to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service , i have added a network user, and when i try to mount the drive, or connect it still says permission denied
<dissection> onur: I remember in Windows there is a hosts file that contains the url and the IP it points to.. Was wondering if there's something like that in Linux too
<dissection> onur: My ISP is horrible. My IP does not even resolve :[
<wubinoobi> wubi is an ubuntu installer .exe file at sourceforge
<grim> dissection: /etc/hosts
<onur> panfist: dunno, but it is sure you are missing something on the conf file. Also have you restarted samba after editing the file ?
<somedrew> grim, K, sorry: it's only a single disc though...not much room to put everything on it.
<dissection> grim: thanks :)
<wubinoobi> i was hoping to find others who might have installed this way here
<onur> dissection: yes there is, errr something like resolv.conf or similar stuff in /etc/ can't remember though
<dissection> onur: Okay I'll look it up.
<grim> yay, this is completely unusable for my use case... if i logout to go back to gdm, i get my good old friend the out of range error
<somedrew> wubinoobi, I don't know much at all about wubi...but what I do know is that it mounts a loopback Ubuntu within windows
<panfist> onur, yes, i did restart the samba daemon. hold on, i will try to get at a network drive again so i can get the output...
<somedrew> wubinoobi: wubi has a forum @ ubuntuforums.org if you want more information
<sauvin> hee hee... according to http://wubi-installer.org, Wubi is "discrete".
<tupa> Hey, I updated the hardware clock and now I get this error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 21 06:43:07 2007
<ding0k> somedrew: here goes...
<tupa> how can I fix that problem?
<somedrew> ding0k, good luck!
<tupa> sudo touch doesn't work :(
<somedrew> tupa: sudo -k
<somedrew> tupa, that should erase the timestamp
<tupa> ok, thank you :)
<somedrew> tupa, did it work?
<tupa> mmmm
<tupa> nope
<panfist> I just tried doing "sudo mount //networkcomp/afolder /media/sharename/ -o username=netcompuser,password=mypass" and the response was, "cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it. 5189: protocol negotiation failed. SMB connection failed."
<somedrew> tupa, ok what about 'sudo -K'
<ding0k> somedrew: btw, you made some reference to aptitude being the best at resolving -- have you tried smart? I use it in opensuse and it seriously the sweetest thing I've ever had the pleasure of using.
<tupa> no somedrew, sudo -k is the timestamp stuff, but it didn't work, neither sudo -K
<tupa> I checked the man
<wubinoobi> somedrew: kool, i went out for a smoke. thanks for the info
<tupa> -k invalidates the timestamp
<tupa> supposedly
<somedrew> ding0k, nope never tried smart :( Heard of it, but haven't played around. Hasn't smart adoption slowed down recently?
<somedrew> wubinoobi, np
<Dezine> Can anyone tell me where the gaim plugins folder is located?
<eps> I'm after an application to edit video media under linux?
<eps> Dezine, probably ~/.gaim/plugins
<buntunub> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ding0k> somedrew: In what community? In the suse community it was a reaction to yast/zmd sucking. They're replacing that with an opensuse-only / non-novel tool that isn't as good. None of it is as good as smart, though.
<buntunub> !cinelarra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinelarra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metalac> hey guys
<metalac> i can't for the life of me connect to my network trying 3 different wired cards
<metalac> and i know one of them is 100% supported by tulip driver
<metalac> i see the cards in the network manager and all
<somedrew> tupa, argh... -K should kill the timstamp completely and not require a password. Have you tried a reboot? I've heard of that issue before, I'm checking now
<eps> thanks buntunub
<tupa> hah
<metalac> it seemed that ipv6 was the culprit but now i disabled it and it's still the same
<metalac> tried both dhcp and static
<metalac> any clues?
<tupa> weird
<buntunub> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tupa> the first time sudo -K didn't work, I have it in history
<tupa> with capital K
<somedrew> ding0k, mostly just general adoption. It looks really promising though
<tupa> thanks somedrew
<ding0k> somedrew: smart is good because its interface replaces pretty much everything else you already use. You can use it to install rpms directly, or remotely via http, or remotely via a repo of several different types.
<flaccid> any #kubuntu ops here?
<buntunub> metalac check out the networking wiki's at ubuntu.org
<ding0k> somedrew:I'm not exactly an active community member, so I can't speak to its adoption. I don't hang around in IRC channels unless I'm having problems. :)
<metalac>  buntunub: will give it a try
<buntunub> should do the trick lotta good stuff there
<jube> I've noticed sbackup excludes /proc /tmp /dev /var/cache /var/tmp and /sys........... Are these directories not needed when restoring a full system backup???
<somedrew> tupa, the bottom post on this page looks like it should do it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<tupa> somedrew: fixed
<somedrew> ding0k, sounds good. Is there an easy way with smart (or some 3rd party app) to make your own rmps easily?
<tupa> I thought I ran sudo -K, it's even in bash history, maybe I forgot to type enter before reading the man
<somedrew> tupa, nice! Yeah, -K should have done it...I was wondering what was going on
<somedrew> ding0k, brain fart...I guess checkinstall would do the trick
<dissection> I tried to make a .zip file of my download folder of around 5GB but it said core dumped, limit exceeded..What else can I use for compresing them (windows friendly archive)?
<ding0k> somedrew: I'm not sure, to be honest. I think that is out of scope.
<zerokill88> God after hours of searching and searching,and no luck of anyhting working, does anyone know how to set up a cell phone as a modem? do i need to install drivers for Ubuntu to detect a cell phone???
<Simkin> zerokill88: serial or usb ?
<Simkin> or perhaps bluetooth?
<zerokill88> Simkin im connected through a cable using usb
<ding0k> somedrew: I think it just provides package manager functions. What I usually do is keep the 3rd party repos configured with smart, and keep the opensuse/yast stuff configured for the suse DVD -- so I can install base stuff easily from one place, but upgrade new stuff from another. It all just kind of seamlessly works. If I download an rpm I can install it with yast or with smart and they both just figure out what's going on..smart is just
<ding0k> way better about resolving dependencies...I also like that if you search for a package it'll make suggestions "we couldn't find that...but what about these?"
<Kawika> dissection, have you tried 7-zip.org?
<somedrew> dissection, what filesystem are you using? ext3 has a 4GB file-size limit AFAIK. bzip2 may cut it down to under 4...not sure if any windows apps supports it though (7-zip may). Easiest way would be to just split it up
<Simkin> zerokill88: ok, that cable is probably (99% sure) a usb to serial converter.
<zerokill88> Simkin i can connect to it with moto4lin and see all the files on my phone, but ive been trying to use wvdial to use my phone as a modem but it wont workd
<Simkin> zerokill88: you should be able to just connect up as a serial port and dial out.
<zerokill88> Simkin what do you mean?
<zerokill88> Simkin how?
<sauvin> Is midnight commander available for ubuntu? I'm not seeing it in the "Add/Remove Applications" thingie...
<Lo_Pan> apt-get install mc
<zerokill88> Simkin should ubuntu automatically detect my phone when connected? and if its not, are you tring to say its because of the serial converted cable?
<dissection> Kawika: I don't see a link to the linux version of 7-zip on that site.
<Lo_Pan> dunno which repo it's in
<burner> !info 7zip | dissection
<disinterested> hhey, would a 52" tv work as a monitor off the s-video jack from my video card?
<ubotu> dissection: Package 7zip does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dissection> somedrew: I was trying it in ext3. The reason I was trying to zip was because when I extract them using File Reader in Windows, the directory structure is lost and all files will be in the same folder.
<somedrew> sauvin, yup it does (maybe not in add-remove, but it's in the repos)
<burner> dissection: applications -> add/remove change to all available applications in top right and you'll find 7zip
<Simkin> zerokill88: what port is your phone on when you connect it?
<Kawika> dissection, click on download (on the left) and look at the bottom... unofficial versions
<sauvin> You guys rule. It's there... and damn! it's faster than on fedora!
<zerokill88> Simkin i believe my first usb port. wich is ttyACM0?
<Kawika> dissection, sorry, it looks like command line only.  That might be a pain.
<somedrew> dissection, there seem to be plenty of bzip2 compatible windows file-archivers. bzip2 is a little more effecient than .zip...7zip even more so. Maybe they can bring it down enough?
<somedrew> Yup, 7zip is cli-only for linux. It's pretty straightfoward though
<dissection> Oh okay
<zerokill88> Simkin well maybe not, i have 4 ports that look like usb, but when i looekd inside of them, the ones ive been connecting to look different on the inside,
<dissection> I think I better put them in 5 different folders then and zip them separately
<tupa> somedrew, I checked some site days ago, RAR had one of the best compression rates
<somedrew> tupa, really? I wasn't aware, thanks
<mpech> ha
<mpech> no memcache port for python :/
<zerokill88> Simkin when i run wvdialconf i get this     WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.
<sport> anyone know if in networking the layers are in the necessary order of operation that is implied ( first top to bottom then bottom to up)?
<Simkin> zerokill88: i'm not familiar with wvdialconf
<sauvin> Rar is buyware :\
<metalac> well the wiki didn't help all that much
<zerokill88> Simkin can you help me connect to the net through my phone the way you know how???
<zerokill88> plz
<kporter> any one know y xdcc transfers will not work for me on xchat-gnome?
<Simkin> zerokill88: maybe try out minicom, see if you can use it to communicte with the phone as a modem (send it a few at commands asee if you get an "OK" back)
<g[r] eek> hi - any help appreciated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506019
<metalac> not sure what the deal with my networking is, i get some NO DHCPOFFERS recieved errors
<Simkin> zerokill88: then you can determine if you have the right port or not, once you have that the rest should be easy!
<metalac> i know my dhcp server works fine since rest of the computers are fine
<zerokill88> Simkin ok, is that in the respitories
<sauvin> kporter, it might be a port issue. What ports are you using?
<Simkin> I used that to connect through my cell phone zerokill88, http://axion.physics.ubc.ca/ppp-linux.html
<ding0k> somedrew: well, round 1 finished. I guess I'll try a reboot.
<somedrew> ding0k, think good thoughts!
<sport> metalac: hey can you explain the purpose of a dhcp server. I thought dhcp was protocol to obtian your ip from your isp?
<ding0k> metalac: that's an oversimplification, but you've got the jist of it.
<zerokill88> Simkin ok i ran minicom now what do i do or type
<kporter> sauvin, should be xchat default as I just installed it a moment ago
<ding0k> oops, I'm tired: to sport, not metalac.
<sauvin> I can't comment about the gnome version of xchat; I ditched it FAST for the full version.
<sport> dingok: so thats not right D:
<Simkin> zerokill88: go into the config screena nd change the serial port
<Kawika> metalac, have you tried setting a static IP on your card and seeing if it works that way ?
<Simkin> zerokill88: and then just type at(enter)
<Simkin> it should respond with "OK"
<kporter> sauvin, k Guess I'll have to try that thx
<metalac> sport: doesn't have to be from your ISP, could be your router or dedicated dhcp server in my case
<metalac> Kawika: yep that doesn't work either
<zerokill88> Simkin this is all i get Welcome to minicom 2.2
<zerokill88> OPTIONS: I18n
<zerokill88> Compiled on Mar  7 2007, 15:10:03.
<zerokill88> Port /dev/tty8
<zerokill88>               Press CTRL-A Z for help on special keys
<zerokill88> sorry room
<leagris> hello, anyone can help about maildrop from the courier-imap package?
<ding0k> sport: dhcp isn't the only way that ISPs can assign IP addresses to hosts. And, of course, you don't have to be an ISP to run a dhcp server. :)
<BrendanM> Is there a way to SSH into my Ubuntu box, launch a GUI app, and then disconnect and leave the app running?
<Simkin> zerokill88: ctrl-a z looks like where you want to go
<BrendanM> I figured out how to use Screen to do it for terminal apps, but not for X apps
<ding0k> somedrew: apache is broken.
<ding0k> somedrew: lol
<Kawika> metalac, what kind of NIC's are you using?
<zerokill88> Simkin ah i hove a hotkey for ctrlz gota change that
<ding0k> looks like ssh is too
<Simkin> zerokill88: ctrl a, then z
<Simkin> not ctrl-z
<metalac> Kawika: one of the tulip ones, i know it runs 100% fine since i took it out of another working box
<Salmon_Maki> What are the minimum requirements for using Ubuntu? I want to set up a cheap computer with it and let my little sister abuse it.
<ding0k> somedrew: sweet, R.I.P. my server.
<sport> dingok: so a didicated dhcp server would be for a intranet? *crosses finger*
<xyyzzz> If I wanted my computer to execute a command every time it started up (for example, ping another computer), how would I go about doing that?
<metalac> Kawika: it get's recognized just fine by lspci and what not
<g[r] eek> xyyzz: google ubuntu rc.local
<somedrew> ding0k, lol.. it booted though right? Still have access to triage apache?
<playme123> were do you live salmon
<sport> dingok: or for a network of networks outside of the internets
<xyyzzz> g[r] eek, thank you :)
<ziroday> xyyzzz: write a script and put it under sessions
<Kawika> metalac: that's strange.  The few boxes that I have setup found the NIC's right off
<ding0k> somedrew: It booted, but so far all I can do is ping it.
<zerokill88> Simkin now why did you want me to change serial device?
<zerokill88> Simkin it says its dev/tty8
<metalac> Kawika: well this one is seen by the OS just fine, it's just that when i try to get outside it won't do it, as if the cable is unpluged or something
<ding0k> somedrew: what is "triage" apache?
<leagris> hello, anyone can help about maidrop from the courier-imap package, for setting multiple KEYWORDS on delivered message? Work fine with one keyword but setting multiples ones fail.
<ding0k> somedrew: ooh I can ssh now
<somedrew> ding0k, just figure out what the issue is a do a quick fix
<Simkin> zerokill88: change it to what port you think the modem is on.
<ding0k> somedrew: well, now maybe I can, before I couldn't ssh. :)
<somedrew> ding0k, yay ssh! Ok...so this should be doable without a lengthly drive~!
<zerokill88> Simkin oh ok, so it doesnt automatiaclly check it for you, then what, how do i set up everyhting else? sorry for so many newb question
<Kawika> metalac: I'm too much of a noob on Ubuntu to know where to start.  I'm a bit more familiar in that "other" OS.
<tupa> does someone know how to "refresh" a terminal after you edit .bashrc without restarting the terminal?
<Simkin> zerokill88: once we find the port we'll see what we can do next. also, what cell phone do you have?
<Simkin> zerokill88: i think you should have a /dev/ttySUSB0 or something to that effect.. not sure though
<tupa> I've seen that command somewhere but I forgot it
<metalac> Kawika: well i'm a gentoo user myself for the past 4-5 years and ubuntu is a bit strange in some things
<somedrew> tupa, either ". ~/.bashrc" or "source ~/.bashrc"
<zerokill88> Simkin i can connect to my Razr v3 with Moto4lin and see all my phone files and it says the ACM device is /dev/usb/acm/0
<tupa> oh, yes that was it, source
<tupa> :)
<kporter> Well getting the full version worked... weird :)  thanks
<Kawika> metalac: I've loaded Ubuntu and Edubuntu Server and am loving it
<zerokill88> Simkin would i type that fullpath?
<Simkin> zerokill88: try that in minicom then.
<Simkin> zerokill88: not sure what acm is though
<Disabled> hello
<Disabled> it is possible to install ubuntu with an flash card?
<zerokill88> Simkin what else would i have to edit
<sauvin> kporter, glad to help :)
<ding0k> somedrew: well, everything seems to be working -- I think the apache was an upstart issue.
<somedrew> Disabled, as long as your BIOS supports booting from USB you can (there should be lots of information around. haven't done it myself though)
<ding0k> somedrew: like, the new package expected upstart to start it but upstart wasn't installed yet.
<Disabled> somedrew ok.. becouse my cd-rom harm all my Cds and then can't boot them
<somedrew> ding0k, nice! Wiped the sweat off your forehead yet?
<ding0k> somedrew: after another reboot I will. ;)
<sport> somedrew: where does your system audit the dns from?
<somedrew> ding0k, yeah, I mentioned the upstart issue because I thought something may come of it (it was setup to install after everything else to help avoid issues...not sure of the technicalities)
<Simkin> zerokill88: i'm not sure, i'm googling for your phone and linux and internet.. not finding much
<somedrew> sport, , I'm using my isp's dns servers, is that what you're refering to? Why?
<sport> somedrew i meant "your" as a general thing not literally you
<ding0k> somedrew: so, I was wrong, my server's page was cached..apache is still down. Want to give me a crash course in how to start a daemon using upstart?
<zerokill88> Simkin thanks, but now i get this when i try to run minicom   minicom: cannot open /dev/usb/acm/0: No such file or directory
<ding0k> somedrew: scratch that, now it's up again -- this is strange.
<zerokill88> Simkin how do i change it back
<somedrew> sport, I don't mess around with networking that much, but I believe it's /etc/reslv.conf
<Simkin> zerokill88: same way.
<Simkin> zerokill88: ctrl-a, z, o etc.
<noodle____> does anyone know how i can fix my gdm splash screen font? it's sooo tiny
<somedrew> sport, typo: /etc/resolv.conf
<zerokill88> Simkin no thats all i get when i run   minicom in terminal it doesnt start
<dissection> somedrew: If ext3 has a 4GB file-size limit, what about DVD images? Those're usually around 6GB
<sport> somedrew: i meant does it just referance your isp: do all isp have "the phone book"
<Simkin> zerokill88: delete the config files, probably ~/.minicom
<metbsd> ext3 has 4G file size limit?
<somedrew> sport, yup. All isps *should* have them...and there are lots of freely available dns servers as well
<tupa> somedrew: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30662/  call it weird huh?
<Kawika> sport: I've found that some ISP's DNS is slower than others.  Hence I run a set of free DNS servers that update quickly.
<tupa> I touched sudo now
<sport> somedrew: thanks Im trying to teach myself networking and it tough, do you mind if i sporadically ask you questions ? :D
<NETWizz> do any of you do seamless rdp
<hexstar> !offlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> !ubuntu offlist
<metbsd> what do you mean "run set of dns servers"?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu offlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metbsd> do you know what' dns is for?
<leagris> NETWizz, I do
<sport> kawika: does a slow dns server mean a slow upload?
<hexstar> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somedrew> dissection, not actually sure on that. Single-layer data DVDs would be under the limit and I haven't tried to write an image over 4. Some filesystems have a larger limit
<hexstar> a dns is used for resolving a domain name, say google.com to the server ip lik 127.0.0.1
<Kawika> sport: slow meaning when domain information changes, it can take a while for them to reflect that change
<eps> what is a good replacement for fraps? I'm trying wink but it only saves as .exe or .swf
<ding0k> somedrew: all right, now an hour and a half later, I'm compiling what I originally wanted to.
<hexstar> what's the ubuntu ot channel?
<hexstar> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somedrew> sport, no worries. I'm not that informed about networking though. Ask away and some people should be able to help (or a good ol' wikipedia search)
<hexstar> !ubuntu ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kawika> metbsd: I specify different DNS server information than what the ISP provides, because it updates more frequently.
<hexstar> what's the ubuntu ot channel?
<Sbucat_> metbsd: put this for dns gedit /etc/resolv.conf  nomeserver 208.67.222.222 nomeserver 208.67.220.220
<leagris> NETWizz, do you have question on using Remote Desktop from Ubuntu to Windows or from remote to a Ubuntu box?
<dissection> Kawika: Can I do that even though I have a dynamic IP?
<metbsd> DNS stand for domain name server, you don't host a domain, you don't need a DNS
<somedrew> tupa, weird. Maybe the timestamp expired by the time the successful sudo -K went through?
<sport> somedrew: yay ive been switching back and forth between recorded university lecture and wikipedia but nothing beat a genuine explanation
<Kawika> dissection: you should be able to provided your "router" gives you a place to do it.
<joshritger> can anyone tell me if python-cairo is the same as python2.4-cairo?
<metbsd> you should do some reading before hosting this and hosting that
<dissection> Kawika: My ISP's DNS server slows down at times like crazy. Sometimes its down for almost an hour or two which can get really frustrating.
<hexstar> dissection: I don't think that's dns, I think that's the modem and/or router
<Sbucat_> metbsd: ....for my connection i must set dns or my connection doesn t work!
<somedrew> ding0k, you can breath now! (was it necessary to do the upgrade if you were gonna compile yourself?). Well...it's a shiny new system!
<sauvin> Maybe. I used the dns at opendns.org, i think it was, under Fedora and it sped things up quite a bit.
<metbsd> what you need is a dns cache, you do not setup domain name server
<sport> kawika: what a example of an app the uses FTP ?
<hexstar> proftpd
<leagris> dissection, the best you can do is having a local DNS caching server on lyour lan with your ISP DNS as a forwarder or directly hooked to the root DNS's.
<metbsd> btw, if you think your isp's dns is "slow", you should complain to them
<ding0k> ding0k: well, what I'm compiling myself has nothing to do with packages I can download.. I'm compiling a profiler .. lol
<metbsd> because dns is on your network, it's supposed to be fast
<dissection> Hrm, okay
<metbsd> dns is part of your internet service
<sauvin> complain, comschmlain. Just use another dns.
<arcad3> i have a question ..why mail from to google is sent to spam?
<Sbucat_> metbsd: well my connection works this is sure ^^  if you are in wifi you must set dns....
<Kawika> metbsd: the biggest issue I noticed is the updates, like when you change server information
<somedrew> ding0k, heh, so I can safely assume that your conflicts have been resolved in Edgy?
<arcad3> i have ptr record mx record SPF
<ding0k> somedrew: yep.
<somedrew> ding0k, :)
<dissection> I haven't faced any problems with my new ISP but sometimes it takes a bit of time to resolve. My previous ISP was horrible at times when trying to resolve IPs.
<ding0k> somedrew: Although java seems to have issues now. Is there some script that I run to make sure the sun java environment is happy?
<metbsd> Kawika, change server information? what server? what information?
<arcad3> !spf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kawika> sport: hexstar mentioned one.  I'm not really up on *nix programs just yet :-)
<metbsd> DNS is not just for hostname -> ip
<metbsd> it's more
<ding0k> somedrew: I know in older versions of ubuntu they had a "libgcj -> sun" script
<arcad3> dns arcad3
<somedrew> ding0k, It should have been setup automagically but you can try "update-alternative -config java"
<Kawika> metbsd: I have a few clients that run their own mail servers.  In setting up the DNS info, the local ISP took from several hours to 24 hours.
<xyyzzz> I used rc.local to execute commands at startup, but they are executing as root. Is there a way to make them execute as a different user?
<ding0k> somedrew: that's such a memorable command that I didn't remember a single part of it
<somedrew> ding0k, hmmm...I'm not familiar with that
<joshritger> can anyone tell me if python-cairo is the same as python2.4-cairo?
<ding0k> somedrew: maybe the "java" part
<leagris> xyyzzz, su - user command
<somedrew> ding0k, that should work (i'm going off of memory here though)
<metbsd> ok your clients run their own mail servers, do they have a domain?
<Kawika> metbsd: I found a "free" DNS provider (I guess you would call it), that reflects updates in under 20 minutes
<xyyzzz> leagris, oh, sorry I thought that only worked for root...
<xyyzzz> leagris, does it ask you for that user's password anywhere?
<leagris> xyyzzz, as it is launched by root it won't need a passwd to change tu named user.
<xyyzzz> leagris, okay, thanks :)
<somedrew> ding0k, "update-alternatives" is a nice feature of Debian and distros based on it that can come in handy
<xyyzzz> leagris, also, unfortunately my other computer won't start up now...
<metbsd> ok, so if they have domain bbb.com, for mail server, they need to set MX record at least
<Kawika> metbsd: yes, they have a domain that is hosted somewhere else, which makes the config that much more tricky.
<xyyzzz> IT's saying "INIT: Id "4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes. INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel."... do you know how to make it boot without loading local.rc ?
<can12345> Having a problem, and forums don't seem to be much help.  I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Thinkpad, and it installs fine.  When it restarts and tries to log into Ubuntu, though, I get the following error:
<can12345> ata1: port failed to respond
<can12345> ata1: COMRESET failed
<can12345> Any thoughts?
<ding0k> somedrew: ha! all that and the profiler doesn't seem to want to work over tunnel'd X
<ding0k> somedrew: So much for that.
<albertmk> I am having problems with qtk-recordMyDesktop. It records my desktop really well, but it is not recording the sound from the background...
<Kawika> metbsd: yup, we went through that whole fun process of mail server is "here" and web site is "there".
<Kawika> Godaddy makes all that pretty easy though
<metbsd> Kawika, what's the domain
<somedrew> ding0k, profiler issue you think or something else like x forwarding?
<leagris> hello, anyone can help about maidrop from the courier-imap package, for setting multiple KEYWORDS on delivered message? Work fine with one keyword but setting multiples ones fail.
<albertmk> I am having problems with qtk-recordMyDesktop. It records my desktop really well, but it is not recording the sound from the background...
<leagris> !maildrop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maildrop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leagris> !courier-imap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier-imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kawika> metbsd: it's setup and running now for almost 2 years.  Running great.  New to xchat so not sure how to send privately
<ding0k> somedrew: thanks for the help ::Waves::
<UnknowSpace> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh\
<metbsd> Kawika, domain need to be hosted on the root dns at least
<ding0k> somedrew: I'm not sure what the issue is -- the error is from GTK though "can't open window"
<metbsd> from that root dns you can host something else
<can12345> noones heard of my issue before?  It is really frustrating.  Does it with Ubuntu and Fedora both, so I feel stuck
<Kawika> metbsd: yes, with Godaddy, I have setup the www to point to the hosting, and mail.abc.com to the IP of the office.
<Kawika> metbsd: where the mail server resides.
<Taco`> I only hear sound out of one side when in Sound Preferences and testing ALSA but not with OSS, did I break something?
<somedrew> ding0k, no prob..happy to help. I'm not sure what's going on with that error though.
<metbsd> Kawika, so what's the problem
<Kawika> metbsd: even went as far as having the ISP fix the reverse DNS lookup to respond mail.abc.com.
<MrGreencastl1> Taco`: try turning the volume down completely in ALSA mixer then back up
<MrGreencastl1> It fixes it for me
<Kawika> metbsd: sorry, there is no problem.  I even forget how we got on this... hehe
<metbsd> DNS should do reverse lookup too
<Taco`> Nope, :<
<Kawika> metbsd: yes, it's a good tool to use for spam prevention
<sport> telnet is the protocol to use remote terminal on a lan or Internet right?
<Flannel> sport: no.  Use SSH.
<MajorPayne> sport: It can be, ssh is better.
<tarzeau> MajorPayne: ssh is just encrypted
<sport> ssh is a secure protocol between two comps?
<albertmk> How can I find out which one is my Audio Device????????????
<MajorPayne> tarzeau: Hense it is better.
<tupa> sport: telnet is not secure, not encrypted
<tarzeau> MajorPayne: it's also slower
<tarzeau> MajorPayne: faster is not always better
<buntunub> ssh -X
<MajorPayne> tarzeau: Not really.
<buntunub> use it, learn it, live it it rocks
<albertmk> sport: ssh is very easy to use! :D
<sport> tupa majorpayne what else is telnet used for
<tarzeau> MajorPayne: well let's not discuss this again
<MrGreencastl1> Taco` : Sorry that fix is for OSS, nvm
<metbsd> ssh has its use, telnet has its use
<albertmk> sport: type: ssh ip
<tarzeau> MajorPayne: there's always three things, sometimes you need speed more than security
<buntunub> ssh -X servername@IP
<tupa> sport, to use a shell over the net
<tarzeau> MajorPayne: and you can do that in a special environment
<Taco`> MrGreencastl1: Any fix for ALSA?
<tupa> and control the remote computer sport
<albertmk> sport, then it will request the password of the linux user you are logging to
<sauvin> People still use telnet?
<buntunub> your servers need the ssh server daemon
<chovy> sauvin: only for http
<somedrew> sport, you can also tunnel other connections through ssh (like VNC for example) to keep them secure as well
<MrGreencastl1> Taco`: not that I know of, as ALSA doesn't work for me.
<MajorPayne> tarzeau: Ok, you use telnet.
<sport> albertmk the root user?
<Taco`> MrGreencastl1: Bleh, :<
<albertmk> sport, yes
<metbsd> there's nothing wrong with telnet. it's just old technology
<tarzeau> MajorPayne: i mostly use ssh, but there's good reasons for me to somtimes use telnet indeed
<Taco`> MrGreencastl1: The odd thing is, is that it works -sometimes-.
<sport> somedrew: define tunnel and VNC XD
<buntunub> vncviewer -via hostIP localhost:x  (x=X server)
<Enselic> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<albertmk> sport, until now, I shut down my computer remotely by ssh :D
<albertmk> sport, and downloaded somethings..
<buntunub> ssh -X  is better tho
<sport> albertmk whats the lag on ssh ... same as ping?
<MrGreencastl1> Taco` : ALSA works for me before the initial kernel update, but after it switches to OSS, and ALSA doesn't work, which is a bummer, since thats the only way I can get sound recording working
<metbsd> what's most difficult server to setup?
<buntunub> vncviewer -via is very sloooow
<albertmk> sport, I dont know.
<pawan> list
<sport> albertmk lol right you wouldnt be there to see would you ....
<albertmk> :-)
<Taco`> MrGreencastl1: Fixed it! It was something in my .asoundrc file that was screwing it up.
<buntunub> if you just want to setup a bunch of thin clients ten just use nano
<buntunub> err nomachine
<somedrew> sport, http://www.realvnc.com/ VNC is a way to 'remote control' computers across a network. Tunneling through SSH means that the VNC session is secured by being 'wrapped' up by the SSH connection (VNC sends everything in plaintext - no encryption)
<Taco`> MrGreencastl1: Why not just select ALSA rather than OSS?
<buntunub> aka NX
<MrGreencastl1> Taco` : It doesn't work
<albertmk> I am having problems with qtk-recordMyDesktop. I have already searched on Google but I cannot find any good tutorial...
<Taco`> MrGreencastl1: No output?
<somedrew> buntunub, , yay freeNX!
<albertmk> I just cant record the audio with the video... no sounds ..
<albertmk> *gtk-recordMyDesktop
<MrGreencastl1> Taco`:  There isn't an entry, it just gets removed after I update the kernel after initial install
<buntunub> NX is very very fast for a port forwarded session unlike tightvnc which is slooooow
<sport> somedrew like sending a non-encypted message through a secure shh connection?
<somedrew> buntunub, yeah it's great: but i've found it can be a bit harder to setup
<somedrew> sport, exactly!
<MrGreencastl1> Taco`:  Doesn't matter, I've been trying to fix it for 4 months
<buntunub> i still think ssh -X is the way to go tho if you just need to run a few X apps
<Taco`> MrGreencastl1: So you've tried installing ALSA manually already?
<sport> somedrew yay thanks
<buntunub> << im running gaim on ssh -X right now lol
<somedrew> heh
<albertmk> buntunub, what do you mean?
<TiMiDo> !info compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kawika> somedrew: do you realvnc for remote sessions?
<you`s> hy
<Kawika> somedrew: do you USE realvnc for remote sessions?
<buntunub> i have gaim running on another server thats port forwarded to my laptop
<MrGreencastl1> Taco`:  Yeah, I've tried almost everything
<sport> somedrew can shh be between many comps or as a rule only 2?
<somedrew> Kawika, I've used it in the past but not currently
<somedrew> sport, it's a connection between 2, but you can always chain ssh connections
<albertmk> buntunub, cool, but what is the advantage of that?
<siddharta> hello everybody
<somedrew> sport, example: I ssh from machine1 into machine2 and ssh into machine3 from machine2
<buntunub> its FAST
<you`s> pie kabare
<buntunub> its good for thin clients like old machines
<albertmk> buntunub, why dont you run gaim from your own laptop?
<buntunub> and its good for IP masking
<siddharta> i freshly installed ubuntu for a friend on his first computer, and i would need to make 'transparent for him' a rsync of his /home before he shuts down the computer
<albertmk> siddharta, you are a bad friend :D
<sport> somedrew i understand the protocal of shh now but what apps use this?
<buntunub> ssh is used in a terminal
<Flannel> sport: ssh is a method to login to a remote machine and get a terminal, you use apps through ssh.
<you`s> hy
<buntunub> your already setup with it in a base ubuntu install
<siddharta> so i would need to lauch a shell script executing rsync in a appropriate runlevel (like S99backup-home.sh)
<Ind[y] > My VIM is not compiled with +syntax (the default installation of VIM). How can I recompile it with +syntax (for syntax highlighting)?
<Flannel> Ind[y] : install vim-full if you haven't already
<siddharta> but i don't know anymore in which run level to launch it
<Ademan> anyone here use apache ant?
<albertmk> it is really cool to configure your computer to shut down in X minutes.
<somedrew> sport: ssh is a "secure shell" it basically gives you a shell on the other computer. Any terminal apps installed on the machine you are connected to can be used, but you can also use any graphical apps by forwarding X through ssh
<Ind[y] > Flannel: oh, ok. thanks :)
<Salmon_Maki> I'm gonna download VMWare but it has 3 different downloadable versions. There a "Binary (.tar.gz)" a "Binary (.rpm)" and a "Binary (.zip)" -- which would be better for me to download since I use Ubuntu and am a Newbie?
<albertmk> of course, using the ssh
<somedrew> sport, It's best to think of ssh as a way to accessing other computers and any applications they have installed
<buntunub> i use it for running apps i cant run on thin clients at work and home
<albertmk> somedrew, how can I prevent my computer from brute force attack through ssh?
<Enselic> albertmk: disallow password authentication
<somedrew> albertmk, use a key-pair maybe?
<sport> somedrew: but could you "see" them graphically
<NETWizz> anyone here do seamless rd
<NETWizz> rdp
<somedrew> sport, yup
<NETWizz> I want to do it seamlessly
<siddharta> does anyone have an idea
<albertmk> Enselic, very wise.
<NETWizz> How do I do that
<NETWizz> I installed the seamless rdp thing
<buntunub> theres a great wiki on ssh and vnc on the buntu docs
<NETWizz> but it doesn't seem to work
<sport> somedrew: Waa thats crazy
<MikeRotch> hey everyone
<selig5> hey
<Enselic> albertmk: I'm not sure if you were sarcasitc, but I were serious, only allow public key authentication
<somedrew> albertmk, I only use ssh as a client myself so I'm not too sure, but using a key-based approach would help
<Enselic> albertmk: and make yourself a keypair to login with
<sport> somedrew: id like to try that out but only have one linux box... one that goes online
<buntunub> you can limit the logins and specify an IP range too
<FeistyNux> hi all :)
<albertmk> Enselic, I though you were beeing sarcasitc... sorry. I though you meant to make it public acess, in order to anyone access it...  my english is not good.
<buntunub> just steer clear of doing ssh_config changes and you should be good
<somedrew> albertmk, Enselic knows better than me
<albertmk> :-)
<jhattu> I am having a small problem with OOo in ubuntu. However, OOo works perfectly in Ubuntu in recovery mode. How could I repair the installation so that OOo would work in normal mode too?
<albertmk> Enselic, can you explain more about it? I am really interested on it.
<buntunub> reinstall OOo
<buntunub> via synaptic
<ziroday> jhattu: reinstall
<jhattu> buntunub: I have done it several times...
<buntunub> thats kinda weird
<NETWizz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-vzTXS2KsA
<jhattu> and I _should_ have all necessary packages installed...
<NETWizz> How do I do seamless rdp
<ziroday> jhattu: did you also remove config files?
<noone64_> 3C
<NETWizz> This sucks
<Enselic> albertmk: I'm not sure where to start, what do you know about public key authentication?
<noone64_> 5C
<NETWizz> I cannot seem to manage it
<NETWizz> Why not
<somedrew> sport, you could try it out with a friends computer...or if you have a school/work account that allows SSH...connect to your account from there. I personally use SSH mostly to connect to my school network
<buntunub> well the deps should be taken care of with a reinstall
<jhattu> ziroday: yes, between installations I deleted the hidden .openoffice2 -folder from my home folder
<Enselic> albertmk: do you have a ssh server running?
<albertmk> Enselic, hmmmm nothing? :-)
<albertmk> Enselic, no
<Enselic> albertmk: but you would like to set one up?
<albertmk> no
<Enselic> albertmk: umm, so what is the question again?
<ziroday> jhattu: also try removing and installing instead of reinstalling
<albertmk> I just have a computer and a laptop
<buntunub> try a sudo apt-get remove openoffice then sudo apt-get install
<albertmk> I access it with my laptop
<Flannel> albertmk: another option is to use something like DenyHosts, that blocks people who fail X times.  Also, don't enable your root account, and use strong passwords
<Enselic> albertmk: right, and you would like to log in securely onto your desktop from your laptop?
<jhattu> ziroday: yes, I did that too. And I also tried to install the deb package downloaded from openoffice.org but it never worked :(
<albertmk> Flaneel and Enselic: this "fail X times" is really interesting.
<albertmk> Enselic, yes. I already have a good and strong password, but I want more security.
<jhattu> buntunub: ok, I'll try that once more
<ziroday> jhattu: thats really odd, whats the specific issue with OOO and have you ever installed any plugins regarding OOO
<Flannel> albertmk: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/  it's in universe
<sport> somedrew: so (dumb question alert) shh works outside of linux?
<ziroday> jhattu: also you could try #openoffice.org
<Enselic> albertmk: what do you use to login remotely at the moment?
<somedrew> sport, yup!
<Flannel> sport: putty is a popular windows SSH client
* somedrew likes putty
<jhattu> ziroday: I did, they were very helpful but it did not help yet. only after that discussion I found out that OOo works perfectly in recovery mode
<sport> somedrew: how would you find the "root" of a windows comp?
<albertmk> Enselic, I run emac for editing .cpp and .h files.
<buntunub> yea sounds like the package your using is seriously conflicting with your setups somehow
<ziroday> jhattu: whats the actual issue?
<jhattu> ziroday: the problem sounds minor: I am missing at least one function of OOo Calc: MROUND, and I really need it...
<fyrestrtr> sport: %WINDRIVE% I think
<albertmk> Enselic, I mean, I intend to run that thing...
<somedrew> if you have access, you can do some searching...usually the root directory of a drive though: c:, d:, z:, etc...unless they restrict access
<Enselic> albertmk: ok    can you log in onto your desktop from your laptop currently?
<magnetron> sport: the client runs in windows, but you connect to a unix server and will  see the root of the server
<ziroday> jhattu: hmm that is really odd, maybe it is not included in a recent version of OOO but it is in recovery mode version
<ziroday> jhattu: just a shot in the dark
<jhattu> ziroday, no, it works very well from live cd too
<MajorPayne> NFS works a lot better after you install portmap.
<albertmk> I intend to. I want to work in my desktop remotely with my laptop - editing simple .cpp and .h files.
<ziroday> jhattu: you use special repos for OOO?
<ziroday> jhattu: or a repo that has OOO?
<buntunub> lol
<jhattu> ziroday, no, just the ones installed with synaptic
<Enselic> albertmk: sorry, I have to go, this seems to explain nicely how to do: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<metbsd> hate to say this, but office 2007 is alot better than OOO
<buntunub> so you cant launch OOo at all or just cant get one of the functions to work
<sauvin> In what way?
<albertmk> Enselic, see you! Thank you!  :-)
<jhattu> being a linux newbie it might be that some time ago I have messed around with something, if I just knew with what :)
<magnetron> if you are setting up a SSH server, install the fail2ban package too
<osfameron> metbsd: I think you may be right, OOo is hateful in many ways
<jayde_drag0n> anyone who can help... i cannot get my torrents to download more than a small percentage then they drop... my forwarding is set correctly and so is every optimization i can think of/find
<jhattu> buntunub: OOo works very well, but this one function in calc is not existing. sounds weird, huh?
<ziroday> jhattu: having a function missing after multiple reinstalls is very odd, i reccomend a full reinstall or try installing the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<metbsd> OOO is pretty good for free. but office 2007 improved too much over 2003
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: you have a problem with the port forwarding
<buntunub> for that give the OOo website forums a try
<magnetron> metbsd: we don't care
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: unless its broken.. no i don't
<osfameron> true, you can't argue with OOo's price :-)
<metbsd> office2007 vs office2003 is like windows xp vs windows98
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: that was the FIRST thing i did.. i know how to configure my port forwarding
<jhattu> ziroday: I have done that several times, and doesnt help. weird is that this function works when I am in recovery mode...
<Catoptromancy_> OOo does everything i need for school
<Poz> sup
<jhattu> buntunub: I did (both forum and irc) but they couldnt help
<ziroday> jhattu: no i mean linux reinstall
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: the symptoms sounds exactly like it. what client do you use? on which port is it listening?
<metbsd> magnetron, who are you? "we" means you and who?
<jhattu> ziroday: dang.
<Poz> whats the best music player for linux
<metbsd> xmms
<Poz> i meant to say dvd player
<tarzeau> Poz: opencubicplayer
<tarzeau> Poz: mplayer
<ziroday> jhattu: youve tried the packeges in packages.ubuntu.com?
<buntunub> theres lots
<ziroday> Poz: amarok
<Poz> i know
<centaur5> for some reason my intel card no longer works properly and gives the error xlib: extension "glx" missing on 0:0 when I try to run glxgears. Any ideas?
<metbsd> amarok is good
<Poz> there are tons of them
<buntunub> amarok is awesome but its kde based
<magnetron> metbsd: this is the ubuntu support channel. other questions are offtopic, take them to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<metbsd> there's alot, but there's no outstanding one
<jhattu> ziroday: if I back up my whole home folder and reinstall ubuntu and then copy my saved home folder backup to the new home folder, should I have all my personal settings back again?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: Azureus .. and i've tried bittornado and default bittorrent.. and its currently set to 49155
<buntunub> rythm is pretty good too
<Poz> thats why im here i need to know whats the best for playing dvd,s music ect
<jhattu> ziroday: do those packages.ubuntu.com differ from the ones I get with synaptic?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: and for each client i choes a different port and manually set it in my router
<Poz> to many to choose :(
<OMG> :o
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: other than setting my self up in the ... whatsitcalled zone
<ziroday> jhattu: no, but your synaptics ones may be faulty from your local server, this way its better than full reinstall
<ziroday> jhattu: also yes
<buntunub> the ubuntu default multimedia stuff is pretty decent with codecs installed
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: and they are connected to plenty of seeds
<sport> i was reading the putty site it saw its illegal in contries where encryption is outlawed... wheres that
<Poz> which mulimeia program do you have
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: you could try to portscan yourself, and see if the ports are open
<jhattu> ziroday: so should I download a deb package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/ ?
<metbsd> there's putty tool that convert ssh public key to putty key format
<kblin> hi
<magnetron> jhattu: no, use synaptic
<metbsd> you can use that
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: okay i've never used that command in ubuntu.. what do i type?
<Poz> sup kblin
<ziroday> jhattu: yes
<buntunub> putty is on the universe repo i think too
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: install something like nmapfe
<jhattu> magnetron & ziroday: a conflict between your hints?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: will i find that in add/remove or synaptics?
<ziroday> magnetron: may be his local repo is faulty
<metbsd> it's silly to nmap yourself
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: you will have to do it from a computer on the internet. if you give me the port number, i could help you
<buntunub> oh well gnite all
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: how do i give you my port number
<Poz> any one use vlc player
<NETWizz> how do I lookup a package I installed
<NETWizz> via dpkg
<ziroday> Poz: yes
<metbsd> i use kmplayer
<Poz> ziroday is it good for movies, dvds, and music ?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: or did you mean give me the port nuber i'm using and my ip address or something?.. i have to do it from a seperate computer?
<ziroday> Poz: depends do you prefer winamp or itunes?
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: tell me what ports you tried open, and i will do it for you
<Poz> itunes
<Poz> but usually i use windows media player
<ziroday> Poz: its not good for orginazation but it can play everything
<Poz> :)
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: Azureus is currently trying to use 49155    but i will settle for any port that will work
<ziroday> Poz: it basically uses files to organize your music
<Poz> i think ill keep that one :)
<metbsd> amorak is good, you should use it
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: start azureus
<Kawika> Poz: I agree with ziroday on VLC.  Plays everything I've thrown at it on my XP computer.
<metbsd> ktorrent is good too
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: it is already starrted and open and i have my options screen open
<metbsd> kde is good, actually
<ziroday> Poz: amarok for music democracy player for vids
<Poz> i just install vlc
<ziroday> Poz: its how i work
<jhattu> ok, thanks everybody, I'll consider reinstalling whole ubuntu :-/
<metbsd> jhattu, why
<ziroday> jhattu: sorry i couldnt help you more
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: ok, that port is open. but a lot of people have hade problems with azuerus
<jhattu> ziroday: no, thank you!
<sauvin> It took about as much time to install ubuntu as it did to chuck some meat loaf into the microwave to heat up.
<ziroday> jhattu: :)
<metbsd> im going to install ubuntu in vmware
<metbsd> in windows
<Kawika> metbsd: I did just the opposite the other day
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: i pick up quick.. i've been a windows tech/sys admin for 10 years but i've only ben using linux for 3 days now.. i love it and i learn fast... but some things are frustrating when your used to knowing how to do it all  already.. and my torrents used to scream in
<metalac> so i have weird issue with the wireless module it's present in /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl8187, but when i do modprobe rtl8187 it says module not found, what gives?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: 3 days ago that is
<metbsd> i just can't refuse windows xp. i don't now why
<Poz> linux is fun until you want to play games on it
<Poz> then it sux
<chowmeined> windows is fun until you want to be productive
<ziroday> jayde_drag0n: azuerus is a pain under linux try utorrent or deluge or ktorrent
<Catoptromancy_> Poz, why is that?
<BusMaster> i installed ubuntu am64 on my shiny new laptop. Then I did atp-get install kubuntu-desktop and now while booting it showns the kubuntu logo instead of Ubuntu logo. How do i get my original Ubuntu logo back?
<metbsd> i think it has something to do with: 1. it's a laptop. 2. photoshop and illustrators, 3. bluetooth
<chowmeined> ziroday: utorrent doesnt run under linux...
<Catoptromancy_> Poz, Linux is my gaming OS
<Poz> !!!
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<Poz> no way
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: welcome to ubuntu! i have heard a lot of good things about deluge or transmission
<magnetron> !deluge | jayde_drag0n
<ziroday> chowmeined: works like a treat under wine, it might as well work under linux
<Poz> catopt none of my gmes will run in linux
<chowmeined> deluge is nice, i like it lots
<Poz> and i heard you had to get cedega which you pay for
<Catoptromancy_> Only reason I dual boot windows are for doom ports that force DirectX
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: do they give me a lot of options or do they limit me like the stupid bittornado and bittorrent
<chowmeined> yea but utorrent got bought by the inc
<Catoptromancy_> Every other game works
<Kawika> metbsd: I have a dedicated machine I run Xp on for PS and Illustrator.
<magnetron> Poz: wine is better than cedega in many cases
<ubotu> jayde_drag0n: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<Poz> catop which games do you play on linux
<Catoptromancy_> wine, dosbox, native binaries
<ziroday> jayde_drag0n: try ktorrent if you want lots of options?
<jayde_drag0n> all right.. i'll try anything.. gimme 10 minues.. i'll uninstall azureus and install deluge
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: medium
<Poz> does wine have dx9 support ?
<chowmeined> yup
<magnetron> Poz: yes
<Catoptromancy_> native, openarena, quake3, wesnoth, americas army, warsow, pysol
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<chowmeined> Poz: i play warcraft III under wine.. works great
<Catoptromancy_> wine, Fallout,...I dont have many games really
<chowmeined> apparently source works under it too
<Poz> warcraft 3 doesnt require alot
<Catoptromancy_> but 95% of games work in wine
<chowmeined> Catoptromancy_: i wouldnt go that far
<Poz> i tried to play star wars empire at war
<magnetron> Poz: appdb.winehq.org
<metalac> so i have weird issue with the wireless module it's present in /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl8187, but when i do modprobe rtl8187 it says module not found, what gives?
<chowmeined> Catoptromancy_: id say 95% of games dont work in wine
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<metbsd> you don't really want to play those games, you play those games on liux to prove that linux can run those games
<jayde_drag0n> ziroday: well i'll settle for working.. but isnt ktorrent for kubuntu? or does it not matter.. and does ktorrent make people as happy as deluge does?
<Catoptromancy_> actually you need to cfg quite a bit , and # is probably 80-80%
<metbsd> you miss the whole point of gaming
<metbsd> see?
<chowmeined> huh?
<NeoGeo64> fortunately the game i like is linux native
<metbsd> config like there's no tommorow, and get a bit of game to work
<chowmeined> no i installed warcraft 3
<chowmeined> and it just works
<Catoptromancy_> I havent bought a new game in a long time
<chowmeined> so i go play dota and junk
<Poz> warcraft 3 is old it will run on anythign almost
<ziroday> jayde_drag0n: still personal choice ktorrent has more options compared to deluge but is a bit more klunkier. ktorrent works under ubuntu fine as do nearly all kde apps
<Catoptromancy_> but they all work
<NeoGeo64> i do have some problems with my linux gaming
<chowmeined> Poz: its still using direct X
<NeoGeo64> sometimes sounds will cut out during the action
<chowmeined> Poz: age has nothing to do with it
<Poz> not 9
<NeoGeo64> sometimes the direction keys will stick
<NeoGeo64> or ill have to hit it twice to get it to respond
<Poz> wc3 doesnt use the new direct x
<magnetron> !offtopic | metbsd, chowmeined, Poz
<ubotu> metbsd, chowmeined, Poz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chowmeined> Poz: i dont think you understand _why_ windows games dont work under linux
<metbsd> if you have problems playing windows game on linux, who will you blame? the game itself? windows? wine? or linux?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron and ziroday: hang on.. i think mabye my thought about rebooting might have worked.... *holds breath*
<NeoGeo64> Why would sounds cut out during the game?
<sauvin> Because of the demands they make on the hardware.
<NeoGeo64> its a 3d shooter called postal 2
<MikeRotch> blame windows
<chowmeined> metbsd: i blame the company who created the game
<MikeRotch> for everything
<chowmeined> and i dont purchase their products anymore
<chowmeined> same with hardware
<metbsd> hehehe
<ziroday> !offtopic | MikeRotch chowmeined metbsd
<ubotu> MikeRotch chowmeined metbsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<metbsd> just blame everything else but linux
<chowmeined> if they dont provide linux drivers, i blame the company.. and i dont buy their products anymore
<Poz> do any companies make thre games for inux and windows ?
<magnetron> !offtopic > metbsd
<chowmeined> fine
<metbsd> ??
<chowmeined> anybody need help? :)
<metbsd> we are talking about ubuntu wine
<magnetron> this is the SUPPORT channel
<chowmeined>  metbsd just talk in the other channel
<metbsd> anyone tried playing microsoft games in ubuntu?
<ziroday> metbsd: we help people not discuss
<MikeRotch> where is the b/s channel
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: i'm starting to see more normal speeds for me
<ziroday> metbsd: which games
<metbsd> flight simulators
<ziroday> metbsd: appdb.wine.com
<ziroday> metbsd: specifically?
<jsestri2> flight sims suck a 'd'
<jayde_drag0n> spoke too soon.. got up past 40 and died
<magnetron> !offtopic > MikeRotch   (read private message from ubotu)
<chowmeined> that nick is offensive
<ziroday> jayde_drag0n: lol
<MikeRotch> thx
<metbsd> chowmeined, your nick is offensive
<jsestri2> everyone knows i'm right
<LuffarN^> #debian-se
<chowmeined> magnetron: i already went in the other channel...
<jayde_drag0n> *le sigh*
<magnetron> chowmeined: keep the offtopic talk in that channel then
<chowmeined> i am
<jayde_drag0n> onto deluge.. i'll be back in 10
<NeoGeo64> wine is stupid.
<magnetron> NeoGeo64: that is not a support question
<ziroday> NeoGeo64: go to offtopic please
<Salmon_Maki> My programs like Pidgin and X-Chat used to show up in my Panel Bar on the bottom-right as little icons, but they don't show up there anymore, anyone know what happened or how I can turn them back on? :(
<chowmeined> Salmon_Maki: find them in the menu, right click.. and select add to panel
<Ominous> hey, how do you mount a usb key drive in terminal as i have managed to remove the gui loading somehow so only have terminal login etc and i need to back up some files before a reinstall
<Salmon_Maki> chowmeined: i mean they used to show up only when they were open
<alecwh> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<magnetron> Salmon_Maki: right click the panel and add the notification area again
<Salmon_Maki> magnetron: whoops didnt know i got rid of that :) thanks
<magnetron> you're welcome, Salmon_Maki
<valchers> hello
<valchers> there is somebody
<valchers> I have a problem with instal
<magnetron> we are here, valchers
<thijs> oke
<thijs> wat is it
<thijs> server or desktop
<Cyber_Stalker> is it possible for java applications to run?
<Cyber_Stalker> like mpowerplayer
<Cyber_Stalker> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<thijs> yes
<thijs> oke :D
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<Cyber_Stalker> will be right back on ubuntu
<valchers> why a cant instal ubuntu,I have this - .MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"....
<Ademan> anyone here use apache ant?
<lgc> Hi! What's the file dpkg has its list of installed packages?
<RahuL^_> hjghgh
<RahuL^_> bvbvb
<RahuL^_> bnbn
<magnetron> hi RahuL^_
<Kawika> yellow_chicken: Aloha
<Poz> any one use vmware ?
<blowfish> yes
<TiMiDo> Kawika, where you fromm
<blowfish> dutch
<Kawika> TiMiDo: Big Island
<TiMiDo> hawaii?
<blowfish> :D
<Kawika> TiMiDo: yes
<blowfish> cool
<lgc> Hi! What's the file dpkg has its list of installed packages?
<blowfish> apt-get list ?
<TiMiDo> Kawika, is Israel Iz KAMAKAWIWO:ole dead/
<Kawika> TiMiDo: yes, unfortunately.
<TiMiDo> whe did he die?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: all right lets see how this goes.. i installed ktorrent since add/remove and synaptiocs couldn't find deluge.... seems to have started really well
<lgc> Hi! I mean: What's the name of the file dpkg has its list of installed packages?
<Ominous> hey, how do you mount a usb key drive in terminal as i have managed to remove the gui loading somehow so only have terminal login etc and i need to back up some files before a reinstall
<yellow_chicken> Kawika: aloha
<yellow_chicken> Poz: i do
<Cyber_Stalker> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<TiMiDo> he was a good singer.
<Kawika> TiMiDo: June 97
<TiMiDo> Kawika, why did he die?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: btw do you have any idea where to find a launcher file so that i can edid some thing in properties without having to add it to my dock?
<TiMiDo> i mean how come. was he sick?
<Kawika> TiMiDo: respiratory failure... he was a big boy
<lgc> Ominous, man pmount
<TiMiDo> yeah i know
<magnetron> !deluge > jayde_drag0n  (read private message for instructions for deluge)
<TiMiDo> i just saw a video from him
<yellow_chicken> Kawika: it's so hot
<Kawika> Poz, I just installed vmware and WinXp on Edubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fdaf> i'm about to install kubuntu in vmware/windows
<Poz> what do you run in vmware kawika
<Cyber_Stalker> grrr
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: you can easily create a launcher by right clicking on the desktop
<Kawika> Poz: I needed to run IE6 and test a web page
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: ktorrent is screaming.. i'm not seeing windows speeds yet.. but these are speeds i can live with
<Poz> i hve a visual studio disk can i intall that or run it through vmware
<Kawika> Poz: you can try installing it.  Speed will be the only factor
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: the speed will vary with the quality of the seeders, not the OS
<Poz> :( so it will be slow
<cyberphaz> whats the easiest way to share something between windows in vmware and my ubuntu? samba?
<Kawika> yellow_chicken: it is hot.  we have a storm passing the island tonight.. so maybe rain
<magnetron> Kawika: have you tried ies4linux?
<fdaf> samba is a joke
<TiMiDo> Kawika, is hawaii nice'?
<fdaf> i never get samba to work properly
<yellow_chicken> Kawika: yes, that's what i heard on the NEWS
<magnetron> !samba | fdaf
<ubotu> fdaf: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Frogzoo> cyberphaz: samba
<cyberphaz> ok
<Kawika> magnetron: I did try ies4linux.  There's a realtor site for a client that HAS to have the real IE.
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: well i know that but reliably for the past year on every tvshow i've downloaded except maby 2.. and thats not an exageration i've gotten my shows in about 15 minutes... i only let one run at a time and i usually see over 100.. usually at 200
<Fer_re> hi all!
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: there itr goes!!!! one at 90 one at 128
<sauvin> I tend to eschew any site that *requires* IE.
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: rockin
<magnetron> congrats, jayde_drag0n
<Kawika> TiMiDo: it is nice here.  Getting a bit more crowded, but it's survivable :-)
<warty> hello
<chowmeined> sites still require IE?
<chowmeined> thats insane
<Fer_re> bye
<Kawika> sauvin: I do as well.  The front end of the site works, but the realtor backend will only work on IE
<chowmeined> theres only 1000 people :(
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: did you see my other question?
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: no
<Cyber_Stalker> so multiverse is already enabled on fiesty?
<fdaf> how can there be so many pppl
<fdaf> crazy
<fdaf> how many ppl see my typing lol
<sauvin> Cyber_Stalker, all the repos were enabled by default on my feisty immediately after install.
<Salmon_Maki> 1010 fdaf, so make sure whatever you say is interesting. :P
<fdaf> ahahaha
<magnetron> fdaf: we all do, keep your questions on one line please
<Cyber_Stalker> yes it seems to be the same with me
<fdaf> u kicw
<fdaf> i love my audience
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: i added kdocker because i like things to goto the taskbar.. but i can only see the properties if i add them to the panel from the menu... i'd like to edit their properties natively so that i can clear the panel and just launch from the menu.... but i don't know where the file (excuse me windows term) exe is located in the system so i can edit its properties
<Cyber_Stalker> and supposedly "free java" should be installed...
<Poz> 1 more ? is file zilla worth using or a waste of time ?
<fdaf> will you support and help me if i install kubuntu in vmware with windows xp as host?
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: i have never used kdocker
<olopa> #debian-se
<magnetron> fdaf: we are all volunteers
<desper> any one can help me regarding evolution problem?
<magnetron> !ask | desper
<ubotu> desper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fdaf> nothing better to do rather
<fdaf> just kidding
<magnetron> !enter | fdaf
<ubotu> fdaf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fotoflo> arg - i just got my windows laptop back from HP's Goldstar service --- they reinstalled all their bloatware!
<fdaf> ok.
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: you don't have to to answer my question.. but all i have to do is open properties... and where it says command.. enter kdocker in front of it... but i can only see properties if i put them in the panel.. and i don't want a cluttered bar... so oo... how do i find the place where the file is launching from so i can edit the properties?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: search provided me with nothing
<fotoflo> ive spent the last hour uninstalling programs one by one
<fdaf> hehe fotoflo
<desper> In evolution when iam downloading attachment and want to save it show's the ASCII character's in the file name ??
<fdaf> fotoflo, what are you uninstalling?
<Kawika> fotoflo: should have gone with the silver service.  They wouldn't have bothered...hehe
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: like where in my computer is rythmbox located?
<fotoflo> at least they should allow you to queue up programs for removal
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: i don't really understand your question, but you can easily create a launcher in gnome by righclicking the desktop and choose new starter. most apps are located in /bin or /usr/bin
<fdaf> is it possible to install debian etch first, then change repos to ubuntu, and update and distupgrade to install ubuntu?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: think of windows for a second... cuz i don't know how else to explain it... things are linstalled to c:program files/foldername/file.exe
<fotoflo> right now im uninstalling 20 odd "games", all between 9 and 300MB - all with terrible graphics and boring game play\
<magnetron> fdaf: if it is, don't expect anyone here to give support for your system
<desper> In evolution when iam downloading attachment and want to save, it show's the ASCII/special character's in the file name ?? ie. my file.odt its came my%file.odt
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: in ubuntu are they filesystem/bin/foldername/program?? or what?
<fotoflo> there was a 300 MB driving game with one car (unless you bought ti) and one track and the car went 0 to 60 in like 10.4 seconds
<Cyber_Stalker> has any one got mpowerplayer working on java ?
<eps> fdaf, that really wouldn't be a good idea :P
<fdaf> magnetron, my question is, is it?
<fotoflo> Office 2003 Trial edition
<eps> fdaf, yes it is possible; but you wouldn't get a working system out of it ^_^
<ziroday> fdaf: im interested :0
<fotoflo> MS works
<dbft> dbft@jonny-desk:~/virtual-drives/1$ sh setup.sh
<dbft> Loki Update Tool not found, running installation program
<dbft> dbft@jonny-desk:~/virtual-drives/1$ sudo sh setup.sh
<dbft> sh: Can't open setup.sh
<dbft> why does that happen?
<fotoflo> norton internet theft
<fotoflo> err i mean securty
<magnetron> jayde_drag0n: look in /usr/bin
<desper> In evolution when iam downloading attachment and want to save, it show's the ASCII/special character's in the file name ?? ie. my file.odt its came my%file.odt
<ziroday> dbft: do sudo ./setup.sh
<Kawika> fotoflo: theft of all your processing power
<dbft> command not found
<ziroday> desper: yes as this is how it is relayed over the internet
<ziroday> dbft: you must make setup.sh executable
<fdaf> install debian etch first, then change repos to ubuntu, and update and distupgrade to install ubuntu <-- i think it will work
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: THATS what i needed!!! thank you!!!
<fdaf> why not everyone try it in vmware
<fotoflo> "polar bowler"
<fdaf> i want to see % of success
<ziroday> fdaf: i dont have that much spare time
<desper> ziroday: sorry i did't understand what u want to ask?
<fotoflo> qucken and microsoft money
<cyberphaz> do i need to install samba even if i only want to contact my windows from my ubuntu? wouldnt a client be enough?
<Enselic> !touchpa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdaf> ziroday, but you have spare time to irc?
<degreseven> my boot partition is too small & i am unable to upgrade kernel. can i use gparted to increase the size of my boot partition & decrease the size of my root partition without destroying my data?
<Cyber_Stalker> cyberphaz, do you just want to access a ntfs partion?
<Cyber_Stalker> partition**
<ziroday> desper: i was saying the % is there because that is how it looks to the computers over the internet
<eps> fdaf, the low level things like kernel and methods debian uses to update scripts would break between the two distros.  I think if you put enought effort into it it would work but the resulting system would be unstable and broken :/ ...why are you interested in trying it?
<Enselic> I have a touchpad that is not working, should lspci give me one if I want to have a chance of getting it to work?
<Cyber_Stalker> as in access your windows drive from your ubuntu install...?
<ziroday> fdaf: no im meant to be listening to the teacher and working :)
<cyberphaz> cyber_stalker yes i want to be able to write data to a windows drive from my ubuntu...one way only
<cyberphaz> via windows shares...
<Cyber_Stalker> is the drive local?
<fdaf> soon i'll be running kubuntu in vmware, hahaha
<cyberphaz> vmware cyber_stalker
<haseeb> anyone successfully installed ubuntu 7.04 on Microsoft Virtual PC 2007? I seeing stops during setup (specially during io) - where setup stops making progress...
<Cyber_Stalker> or on another machine one the network
<magnetron> fdaf: we are volunteers, but we will not do everything you ask us too. just install ubuntu and we will be interested in helping you
<fdaf> what if i install kubuntu? no help for me?
<cyberphaz> i can access my local ntfs partitions already, the windows box runs in vmware
<eps> none
<eps> we have kde
<eps> hate* :P
<fdaf> do i get help if i install xbuntu?
<eps> yes
<magnetron> haseeb: for msvpc, you need the alternate ubuntu install cd i think
<ziroday> fdaf: yes at #kubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> heh, best bet would be setting up samba... the way i used to do it before i dual booted was setting up and ftp server on my ubuntu :D lol used to ftp files across
<eps> because it's logo is cute
<cyberphaz> lol
* fotoflo cant wait for ReactOS to be stable
<cyberphaz> that would work
<cyberphaz> and be a lot easier i guess
<fdaf> really? you have kde? what did kde do to you?
<Cyber_Stalker> yea lol thats why i did it :D
<fdaf> hate
<fdaf> i mean
<magnetron> fotoflo, haiku OS ftw
<cyberphaz> thanks for the idea
<Scottrix> hey everyone
<Cyber_Stalker> just check synaptic for ftp :D and install one and then u do like minimal config since you will be the only one accessing it
<eps> I used to use kde 'back in the day' but gnome got good and I've been using that.  I'll switch over to kde when 4 preview comes out in a few weeks
<haseeb> magnetron : which one is that? I downloaded ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso ...?
<cyberphaz> yep thanks again
<magnetron> !alternate | haseeb
<ubotu> haseeb: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<riaal> I have VNC set up to my server but its kind of slow, can I just remote the terminal somehow? SSH? Telnet?
<fdaf> gnome got good really? gnome is ugly though
<lgc> Cyber_Stalker, perhaps you can help me...
<ziroday> riaal: yes
<haseeb> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fdaf> for me, gnome is crash-prone
<desper> ziroday: Ok i got but is there any way or any patch for evolution to decode that ??
<haseeb> !Alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ziroday> desper: no that i am aware of
<riaal> ziroday, yes what and is it hard?
<ziroday> riaal: no not really
<valchers> am.. then i want install ubuntu 7.04 64 but then i have this - Kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000@8000-d000
<ziroday> !ssh | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Scottrix> can anyone here possible help me with playing a DVD ISO under ubuntu?
<desper> ziroday: should i download the source and than try to edit that ??
<fdaf> vmware is so huge, 300mb almost like an os
<valchers> how can i install
<valchers> ?
<magnetron> !dvd | Scottrix
<ubotu> Scottrix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ziroday> desper: strongly not recommended
<riaal> ziroday, cheers
<magnetron> !install | valchers
<ubotu> valchers: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<fdaf> i have ubuntu 7.04 dvd :)
<Cyber_Stalker> lgc, what you need help with ?
<desper> ziroday: you know some one who can help me out ?
<Scottrix> thanks magnetron and ubotu
<ziroday> desper: #evolution
<ziroday> ubotu is a bot Scottrix
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<lgc> Cyber_Stalker, I need to know where does dpkg keeps the list of installed packages so I can manually pick out a bogus entry.
<fdaf> hhahaha
<fdaf> hey what's your vmware version in ubuntu?
<desper> ziroday: there is now one in that room just me :)
<Cyber_Stalker> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<fdaf> mine is vmware 6
<Cyber_Stalker> sec
<Cyber_Stalker> im new to ubuntu :D
<ziroday> desper: lemme go find there irc channel gimme a min
<fdaf> what's your vmware version?
<jayde_drag0n> magnetron: perfect!!!!
<Newbie_Dude> If you guys wanna chat try #ubuntu-offtopic as not to interfere with those that have questions. :)
<desper> ziroday okz thx
<fdaf> there's nobody needs help anyway
<ziroday> desper: sorry its #evolution on gimp net not freenode
<fdaf> why you want this channel to be muted?
<magnetron> !offtopic | fdaf
<ubotu> fdaf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyber_Stalker> lgc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498879&highlight=dpkg%2Bpackage+lists
<fdaf> but we need more ppl talking, off or on topic
<Cyber_Stalker> that might help you but im not too sure
<fdaf> it's better than a dead channel
<ziroday> fdaf: please go to offtopic
<fdaf> ppl will start leaving if nobody ask for help, and nobody talks
<lgc> Cyber_Stalker, let me check, thanks.
<magnetron> fdaf: stop it
<ziroday> fdaf: this is ONLY a SUPPORT channel
<fdaf> we've been helping and helping whole week, can we have two days off?
<ziroday> fdaf: yes on #ubuntu-offtopic
<magnetron> fdaf, yes, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fdaf> just my 2 cents to this channel
<desper> ziroday: im going there to find out
<desper> any ways thanks alot :)
<ziroday> desper: no prob sorry i couldnt help you anymore  :)
<fdaf> ithink vmware tools come for ubuntu?
<sport> anyone know if the tcp/udp connection aka the transport layer comes after or before the application protocols ??
<Cyber_Stalker> lgc,  what is your problem more specifically is apt-get broken because of this bogus package? etc...?
<magnetron> sport: the application layer is the top layer
<jayde_drag0n> thank you thank you thanl you to everyone who helped me... ktorrent is working beautifully... and now my audtodocker is working exactly how i want it!!!
<ziroday> jayde_drag0n: glad you like ktorrent
<MajorPayne> Goodnight everyone.
<jayde_drag0n> god i love this chat room.. you people have been incredibly helpful and except for one person... crazily nice and responsive
<sport> magnetron: are the layers in order of time tho or in order of .... well time makes the most sense but something else
<fdaf> yep that's what we are, jayde_drag0n please come again with more questins
<sport> bye major thx for the help
<lgc> Cyber_Stalker, yep. I just finished upgrading to Edgy and aptitude reports an error upgrading k3b.
<sauvin> I know this place really got my ubuntu install rocking. I, too, am grateful, but now it's bedtime. Nighters!
<jayde_drag0n> fdaf: oh inevitably i will... just be glad i learn super fast
<fdaf> me too! i want to thank everyone who has helped me!
<Cyber_Stalker> 1 second :D
<fdaf> my thank goes to magnetron's on-topic help line
<ziroday> fdaf: please
<magnetron> sport: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model   the order of the layer has nothing to do with chronology
<fdaf> greatest channel i ever joined!
<PriceChild> Ok fdaf. Please cease the offtopic chatter. No more.
<fdaf> it just makes me more and more likes ubuntu
<fdaf> ??
<toed> is there a way to search for a string inside a number of files with nautilus?
<redadvisorry> hello
<ziroday> PriceChild: thank you
<PriceChild> fdaf, we appreciate your appreciation, but lets leave it at that please :)
<fdaf> ok!
<Cyber_Stalker> lgc, is it a libc6 error?
<Cyber_Stalker> www.rafb.net/paste
<Cyber_Stalker> paste the error
<lgc> fdaf, but NEVER mention four-letter words here!
<fdaf> thanks for appreciation for my appreciation before. i appreciate it, PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lgc> Cyber_Stalker, no, it's a dpkg error.
<Cyber_Stalker> still paste the error and i might be able to help a little more
<kraut> moin
<jayde_drag0n> one random off topic(sorta)   NEAT i just found out you can set the bars at the top and bottom to hide with the click of an arrow!!!.. i feel like a kid
<jayde_drag0n> thanks.. gnite!!!
<lgc> Cyber_Stalker, it says: broken pipe. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).
<Cyber_Stalker> lgc, i cant find an error that seems to be specific to your problem. but i can offer you this link http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=24059578
<Cyber_Stalker> and hopefully you will be able to resolve the issue
<HEP85> how can I select a folder in Konqueror?
<Gaming1> Is there a way to know what codecs or plugins are installed for mplayer?
<desper> Some one know's about Evolution attachment Problems
<desper> ?
<lgc> Cyber_Stalker, I'm afraid I'll have to leave it for a better time. It's 4 A.M. here and I need to be back up at 6 for a long trip. Sorry I have to dash out like this. I appreciate your help and time. Farewell now...till next time.
<ziroday> desper: no luck in #evolution ?
<jafnoob> How do I change ubuntu logo at the program menu?
<desper> ziroday: yes i think all are sleeping there
<ziroday> desper: sorry, is a occasional % that bad?
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help me quickly...
<Cyber_Stalker> cyber@cyber:~/Desktop$ java index.jnlp
<Cyber_Stalker> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: index/jnlp
<desper> yes
<ziroday> jafnoob: go to /home/<user name>/.icons/<current icon set> and put in a file named distributor with the logo you wnat
<ziroday> jafnoob: i thinki
<Gaming1> Guys, Is there a way to know what codecs and plugins have been installed in Ubunt?
<NETWizz> Want to see a screenshot
<NETWizz> of Linux
<Cyber_Stalker> NETWizz, you want to see a screen shot of some ones linux?
<NETWizz> yeah
<jafnoob> ziroday, I did change all start-here and distributor-logo icon images searching for png or svg in those dirs and no ubuntu logo pops up but it's still in the menu
<Cyber_Stalker> NETWizz, give me a second
<NETWizz> http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlc3.png
<jafnoob> ziroday, ok fixed it, had to remove the cache file :)
<NETWizz> Did anyone view my file
<Cyber_Stalker> NETWizz, cyber@cyber:~/Desktop$ java index.jnlp
<Cyber_Stalker> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: index/jnlp
<Cyber_Stalker> oops
<alsuren> how can I get debugging symbols for amarok? It's gone into an infinite loop, and I want to know why
<Cyber_Stalker> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y16/speedhead/LinuxDesktop.png
<magnetron> yes, it was nice. show it to the people in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<palmira> Hi everyone... do you have an idea why I cannot connect to UnderNet?
<NETWizz> What is up with the green look
<NETWizz> I would say bad monitor, but then the screenshot would look correct to me
<Cyber_Stalker> lets go to #off-topic
<MikeRotch> das cool
<riaal> I have 2 folders like /sda1/download and /sdb1/music that I want to share over the network whit NFS, The ting is I want them to be shared in the sama folder so I just have to mount ones on the remote machine, is this possible?
<SoulPropagation> make a symlink for one in the other =)
* alsuren feels like his question has been lost among off-topic chat. Will come back later
<riaal> how does symlink work?
<gD|Lukemob> Does anyone have a knowledges with ISPConfig?
<SoulPropagation> alsuren: What's your question
<alsuren>  <alsuren> how can I get debugging symbols for amarok? It's gone into an infinite loop, and I want to know why
<gD|Lukemob> Good morning, by the way. :-)
<SoulPropagation> riaal: you can find out information in the help file, run man ln in a terminal.
<yogurtron> I'm trying to connect to the WiTilt v2.5 board for acceleration data.  I've gotten the hcitool to see my device and connect to it, however I am having trouble actually DOING anything with it.  I've been looking around and have yet to find out where the "sudo hidd --connect aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff" actually connects to, so I can tell the gtkterm program to read it.
<cyberphaz> hmm odd i can access my other windows pc using smbfs but not my vmware windows share
<yogurtron> So suffice it to say, how do I get a serial text interface to a bluetooth device?
<cyberphaz> it sees the vmware windows pc as shared, but when i try access it it says failed
<cyberphaz> anyone got a clue?
<SoulPropagation> alsuren: amarok -d?
<SoulPropagation> Why am I getting the "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated" error?
* alsuren checks the amarok man page to make sure SoulPropagation isn't shitting him
<SoulPropagation> alsuren: Just guessing here
<Gaming1> Is there any package which keeps ubuntu clean, I mean remove temporary data etc
<yogurtron> anybody know anything about bluetooth devices, specifically text interfaces to them?
<tarzeau> Gaming1: that'd done on reboots for /tmp and it can be configured
<tarzeau> Gaming1: for /var/tmp it's up the to administrator
<tarzeau> Gaming1: likewise for processes (unless they are zombies)
<SoulPropagation> yogurtron: No, do you know anything about bluetooth profiles?
<tarzeau> Gaming1: of course picking your software carefully can avoid all the cleanup mess
<Newbie_Dude> Gaming1: there's a thread about removing unneeded stuff, lemme find the link
<magnetron> yogurtron: the bluetooth stack for linux is called bluez
<alsuren> SoulPropagation: oh. Fair enough. No. I'm running it in kdbg and it's not finding any debugging symbols. Gentoo lets you put debugging symbols into /usr/libdebug, but ubuntu just doesn't seem to provide them
<Newbie_Dude> Gaming1: "HOWTO cleanup unnecessary junk files -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<SoulPropagation> alsuren: Way over my head :p
<alsuren> thanks anyway
<Gaming1> thanks
<yogurtron> magnetron:  I do have bluez installed, but I've not been able to find many good pieces of documentation to tell me how to interface with a bluetooth device.
<metbsd> 10G enough for kubuntu?
<riaal> I have 2 folders like /sda1/download and /sdb1/music that I want to share over the network whit NFS, The ting is I want them to be shared in the sama folder so I just have to mount ones on the remote machine, is this possible?
<riaal> I have made links whit ls -s and when they are mounted they appears as broken links
<riaal> ln -s*
<SoulPropagation> riaal: no idea then
<Gaming1> I have a pretty old IBM laptop, Thinkpad 600 533 Mhz and 128 mb ram to be precise, Can I install Ubuntu on it?
<magnetron> yogurtron: try man hcitool   man hciconfig
<Daniel_Kyo> Phill?
<tarzeau> Gaming1: 128mb might be a bit slow
<tarzeau> Gaming1: i'd run another linux on that
<SoulPropagation> Gaming1: look at xubunti
<SoulPropagation> xubuntu
<SoulPropagation> *
<alsuren> metbsd: if you can spare 20GB, then your life will be easier
<riaal> Anyone know a way to share different hard disks in the same folder?
<magnetron> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_600 Gaming1
<metbsd> thatps raid, riaal
<Enselic> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> !cdwriter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdwriter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoulPropagation> Why am I getting the "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated" error?
<desper> Any One works on SunRay Ubuntu
<desper> ?
<riaal> metbsd, thats to complicated
<Enselic> SoulPropagation: is the kernel compiled with support for it?
<yogurtron> magnetron:  heh, tried man hci, but that didn't do it, but those seem to be loading what should help.  Thank you
<Daniel_Kyo> i want Pill
<SoulPropagation> Enselic: How do I find out?
<riaal> metbsd, I can just share allt the folders that I want and mount them in one folder on the remote machine but thats really much work for every now machine
<Gaming1> I have still not got hang of how to install a package after I have downloaded it...
<Cyber_Stalker> yogurtron, man is for manual :
<SoulPropagation> Gaming1: sudo apt-get install YOURPACKAGE
<Cyber_Stalker> so it wasnt ment to fix it but direct youto the manual pages :
<Enselic> SoulPropagation: don't know, sorry
<SoulPropagation> Enselic: I just followed the instructions lol
<metbsd> no one even know what  you mean , except me
<slytherin> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu from hard disk instead of CD?
<reverseblade> slytherin, what does rely on harddisk ?
<Daniel_Kyo> ubuntu is very easy, but is slow and heavy
<magnetron> !install | slytherin
<ubotu> slytherin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Daniel_Kyo> Slyntherin?
<Daniel_Kyo> hauhua Sonserina?
<slytherin> reverseblade: Want to install in office. The CD that sysads gave me is corrupt.
<Daniel_Kyo> HArry POtter
<Otacon22> how can i flush up dns ttl cache?
<Daniel_Kyo> hehe
<Gaming1> I am trying to install something and it says "su: authentication failure"
<magnetron> Daniel_Kyo: that's not a support question
<reverseblade> slytherin, why don't you re-download it ?
<Daniel_Kyo> i want Pill
<magnetron> Gaming1: don't use su, use sudo or sudo -i
<slytherin> reverseblade: I can but won't be able to burn the ISO. No writer in machine and we are not allowed external devices. :-)
<magnetron> !sudo | Gaming1
<ubotu> Gaming1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<alsuren> riaal: mount --rbind olddir newdir (from man mount)
<Daniel_Kyo> what is slymtherin (IN BRAZIL SLYTERIN= SONSERINA)
<reverseblade> slytherin, but you are allowed to install new OS ? non-sense
<Gaming1> I am trying to install tovid, I have configured the package now it asks me to type "su -c "make install""
<slytherin> reverseblade: Weird policies. Can't help.
<SoulPropagation> What's the difference between sudo -i and su anyway
<desper> SunRay Ubuntu
<reverseblade> slytherin, check the above link given then
<desper> any one knows about SunRay Ubuntu
<desper> ?
<slytherin> reverseblade: Doing the same
<metbsd> sudo gives you less chance of rm -fr /
<SoulPropagation> nice metbsd :p
<magnetron> SoulPropagation: sudo give you root priviligies. su make you root
<riaal> alsuren,  Don't understand? sounds good thow
<SoulPropagation> magnetron: sudo -i not sudo
<Daniel_Kyo> hello! Is channel is not brazilian?
<magnetron> SoulPropagation: sudo -i give you a shell, sudo just runs one command as administrator
<magnetron> !br | Daniel_Kyo
<Daniel_Kyo> OWNED for me!
<ubotu> Daniel_Kyo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<metbsd> !br
<SoulPropagation> magnetron: I'm asking the difference between sudo -i and su
<magnetron> SoulPropagation: sudo -i give you root priviligies. su make you root
<Imhil> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<desper> utinstall: fatal, error in the module M00SunRay_first (event Init).
<desper> /bin/ls: /opt/SUNWut/sbin/../GDM_2.4.4.7.2/Linux/Packages/gdm-2.4.4.7.2-?*.i386.rpm: No such file or directory
<metbsd> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<desper> utinstall: fatal, error in the module M00SunRay_first (event Init).
<desper> /bin/ls: /opt/SUNWut/sbin/../GDM_2.4.4.7.2/Linux/Packages/gdm-2.4.4.7.2-?*.i386.rpm: No such file or directory
<metbsd> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<desper> utinstall: fatal, error in the module M00SunRay_first (event Init).
<SoulPropagation> magnetron: gotcha
<desper> /bin/ls: /opt/SUNWut/sbin/../GDM_2.4.4.7.2/Linux/Packages/gdm-2.4.4.7.2-?*.i386.rpm: No such file or directory
<magnetron> !paste > desper
<desper> helo
<desper> help
<Daniel_Kyo> #ubuntu-pt
<SoulPropagation> !paste > me
<SoulPropagation> Darn, they didn't update it
<Daniel_Kyo> thanx
<Daniel_Kyo> Bye
<Daniel_Kyo> I love GNU/LINUX
<metbsd> i'm installing kubuntu
<metbsd> shut up Daniel_Kyo
<Daniel_Kyo> Kubuntu is very unstable
<metbsd> what do you know about gnu/linux
<alsuren> riaal: use "mount --bind <arguments>" where you would have used "ln -s <arguments>", and it will avoid your broken links problem
<metbsd> less crash-prone than gnome
<Daniel_Kyo> Use Xubuntu, fluxbuntu, Ubuntu
<metbsd> use kubuntu
<FeistyNux> I use Ubuntu ^_^
<metbsd> use buntu
<alsuren> riaal: read man mount for more information.
<metbsd> buntu is ubuntu without gnome
<Daniel_Kyo> without gnome?
<metbsd> is there ubuntu without gnome?
<FeistyNux> I imagine no.
<metbsd> so i can install icewm on it
<EvilBro> This is driving me insane: How do you change the icon size on toolbars in ubuntu?
<magnetron> metbsd: yes, ubuntu server or kubuntu or xubuntu
<FeistyNux> ah. well there you go.
<metbsd> ubuntu server has no gnome? server refers to x server?
<alsuren> metbsd: or you can do a debootstrap install, which gives you the equivalent of a server install, but is more fun :P
<magnetron> metbsd: ubuntu server refers to no desktop system
<HEP85> EvilBro: Change the size of the toolbar
<metbsd> isn't ubuntu server the debian sid?
<EvilBro> HEP85: okay, how do I do that?
<HEP85> EvilBro: Rightclick --> Preferences
<desper> utconfig: fatal, Sun Ray Data store 2.2 is not installed on this host ??
<magnetron> metbsd: no, ubuntu server is ubuntu server
<desper> help : utconfig: fatal, Sun Ray Data store 2.2 is not installed on this host
<metbsd> what's the diff between ubuntu server and debian sid
<magnetron> !debian | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<EvilBro> HEP85: Right click on what? a toolbar?
<HEP85> EvilBro: Yes. BTW: I'm talking about gnome. for KDE I don't know how it goes, but it shouldn't be that hard either
<metbsd> oh they are related, cool
<metbsd> i thought ubuntu is derivitive of debian
<mind_shift> Is there a panel app that works like a fast shortcut to a directory? When I click on it, a menu with files that are within a directory appears.
<Farva> :/
<EvilBro> Hep85: I've tried that (I am on gnome btw), but it either doesn't do anything or I only get the option to 'customize toolbar' (which doesn't contain a size option)... Am on Ubuntu 7.04
<magnetron> metbsd: that's their relation
<marco> anyone can help me to correctly install the ati driver for 7.04???
<danya> can someone help me with installing photoshop using wine ?
<desper> utconfig: fatal, Sun Ray Data store 2.2 is not installed on this host
<desper> utconfig: fatal, Sun Ray Data store 2.2 is not installed on this host?
<mind_shift> ask about a specific problem, not ask us to be your servaints
<Farva> Can someone help me install Debian on a box less than 4 years old without jumping through x hoops to get it working on a fresh install?
* Farva shakes his head.
<HEP85> EvilBro: Oh. You don't mean the gnome-panel, but a toolbar in some application, I suppose
<EvilBro> Hep85: Yes
<marco> is there any guidelines that i must be aware of? im new to ubuntu and to this channel and i dont want to sound like an ass :$
<pawan> hi
<pawan> any equilizer player for ubuntu
<pawan> to play mp3 files
<alsuren> Farva: why are you asking about debian in #ubuntu?
<yogurtron> Well, I looked through the manuals people suggested, and I'm still pretty confused.  hcitool itself doesn't seem have the ability to connect except for singular commands, and when i connect via hidd, and then do a hidd --show, it won't display anything.
<EvilBro> Hep85: Why the panel and the toolbar don't have a similar behaviour is a mystery to me... that is of course a seperate issue. :)
<tarzeau> pawan: opencubicplayer
<HEP85> EvilBro: I think then it is up to the application you are using
<alsuren> marco: check the links in the channel title
<pawan> how to open cubicplayer
<tarzeau> pawan: ocp in a shell
<tarzeau> pawan: configure the .ocp/ocp.ini (if you want graphics output)
<pawan> terminal
<tarzeau> pawan: yes in a terminal
<EvilBro> Hep85: app in question: ephipany. However I was under the impression that Gnome applications should have a global setting... was this incorrecT?
<pawan> ya i want graphics output
<HEP85> EvilBro: I have an idea. let me try it
<tarzeau> pawan: it's got text graphics too :)
<pawan> ok
<pawan> how
<Farva> marco: Key to the technical industry, never down an idea unless you have a viable recommendation.
<pawan> i am at the $ prompt
<Farva> And Alsuren: I was being sarcastic. Knowing NOONE can install a fresh debain without error on a box less than 4 yrs old.
<mind_shift> pawan: type startx
<mind_shift> :)
<frojnd1> hello there
<frojnd1> how can I reset settings for my keyboard, mouse monitor??
<SoulPropagation> frojnd1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hid3> Hello everyone. I run a process which should use about 99% of cpu. But sometimes I notice that the process is using ~3-5% of cpu while %idle is near to 0. I found that the other % are being used by 'wa' (waiting?). Is there any way I can debug/find where the problem lies?
<SoulPropagation> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alsuren> Farva: lol trollz
<pawan> user not authorized to run the xserver
<jmchaffie> hi all, having a last step issue with shoutcast. it's broadcasting on my local network no problem, shotcast network seems to see me fine, but apparently I'm just not getting out.
<jmchaffie> nobody can connect back to me, does anyone here have experience w/ shoutcast?
<HEP85> EvilBro: I tried gconf-editor and then /desktop/gnome/interface/toolbar_icon_size
<belleke> is it possible to change users in the terminal sow i don't have to switch users?
<HEP85> EvilBro: I think it doesn't work
<alsuren> hid3: my understanding is that wa (wait%) is time spent waiting for hard disk I/O etc.
<EvilBro> HEP85: :)
<Kain> Anyone know of an app that can convert a vfat .img to iso9660
<EvilBro> HEP85: not really what I wanted to hear of course.
<SoulPropagation> belleke: su username
<aa^way> hello,  how to use FFMPEG for MOV video to MP3 audio?
<HEP85> EvilBro: But maybe you have to restart so that changes take effect. Or those settings are overwritten by the theme
<hid3> alsuren: thanks, will try to inspect the disk system (that process is using the disk heavily).
<belleke> thx
<EvilBro> Hep85: I'll go try some stuff... unless it will break my setup of course... will it? (in all likeliness)
<alsuren> hid3: note that on other OSs (eg. windows), the CPU monitor doesn't include wait% as busy CPU time
<pawan> hello
<pawan> startx not working
<alsuren> so on windows, you will only ever hiht 100PU if something is in a busy loop
<hid3> well, just linux running there
<marco> i did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager, selected the driver and restarted my pc and i get a black screen once ubuntu loads all the modules, anyone can help me?
<marco> im tryiing to install the ati driver for an radeon9800 pro by the way:$
<HEP85> EvilBro: I don't think so
<jmchaffie> anyone dealt w/ idjc / shoutcast?
<alsuren> hid3: but on linux, you will almost always either be at ~0% or ~100%.
<EvilBro> HEp85: another question, if you don't mind, I recently installed pidgin from source. am I correct in assuming that a repository update might break pidgin due to a necessary library being replaced by another version? (probably a small change)
<EvilBro> chance... not change
<ayhan> seLam
<tarzeau> EvilBro: it's possible yes
<PriceChild> EvilBro, i doubt it... but if it does then your fault and you can fix it? :)
<echosystm> guys, quick question, would a minimal alt install (x, gnome and firefox) be any faster than a default ubuntu install?
<solitude|> Yes.
<echosystm> ie. does a default install have much bloat?
<solitude|> Yes it would.
<solitude|> Yes.
<echosystm> ok
<ayhan> beni anlayan kimse varmi buralarda ??
<EvilBro> PriceChild: whether I can is not the issue... I'm going to have to be able to I think. :)
<solitude|> remving ubuntu-desktop. then installing Gnome is a clever idea.
<ziroday> ayhan: indonesian?
<echosystm> enough to make it worthwhile?
<solitude|> then use aptitude to add what you want
<HEP85> EvilBro: May be, but not very likely, because mostly the libs are compatible downwards
<ayhan> no turkey
<ziroday> ayhan: oh sorry
<PriceChild> !turkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<echosystm> can you tell me what in particular causes the bloat solitude| ?
<alsuren> EvilBro: if you installed something from source, it should be installed in /usr/local, rather than /usr/, so an update shouldn't overwrite anything installed from source
<buck> how long does it take to build kernel
<buck> took forever just to confic it
<tarzeau> buck: 5 minutes to 5 hours
<EvilBro> alsuren: I installed it in my home directory I think...
<PriceChild> buck, how long is a piece of string?
<giwrgos> hi
<buck> strin?
<buck> string?
<PriceChild> buck, depends on your pc, your build environment, what options you've chosen
<giwrgos> hello all
<buck> cool...
<buck> this is my fist day with linux
<danya> can anyone help me with CS2 installation on ubuntu ??
<PriceChild> buck, Don't recompile the kernel.
<buck> i should have left well enough alone
<ziroday> buck: than why you recompiling kernel?
<alsuren> EvilBro: good choice. You should be fine then. Even if it *does break* (unlikely), you can just delete and recompile
<pawan> how to open cubicplayer
<PriceChild> buck, I have no idea why you would need to recompile it...  just leave it alone :)
<buck> im building it to a later build
<giwrgos> einai kanenas ellhnas edw?
<tarzeau> pawan: ocp *.mp3
<buck> yeah .. i know .. but i figured i wanted to get my hands wet
<zyth> buck, not necessary
<buck> you know ..
<SoulPropagation> !gr | giwrgos
<ubotu> giwrgos: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<EvilBro> So if I ever wanted to delete the app I installed myself, I would just need to delete it? It doesn't register itself anywhere?
<pawan> the program ins not installed
<buck> but i have back up kernels..
<EvilBro> I followed the instruction here btw : http://opensourceme.blogspot.com/2007/05/howto-install-pidgin-from-source-on.html
<buck> they say i cant hurt anything
<angel_of_jeff> hello
<alsuren> buck: if you want to get your hands dirty, try gentoo :P
* kblin sighs
<buck> i didnt say dirty .. i mentioned wet
<ziroday> EvilBro: just use the pidign.deb
<alsuren> buck: I jest
<pawan> how to install cubicplayer
<ziroday> buck: ive been with linux for maybe a year and i have never recompiled the kernel
<buck> im on the char now
<frojnd1> how can I check what's the size of package?
<buck> drivers/hid
<ziroday> buck: youre more than dirty
<buck> yeah .. i konw
<EvilBro> ziroday: bit late for that. :) What is the difference between the .deb and the source-install method? The .deb does more things for you?
<alsuren> buck: the answer to your original question is "try  it and see" (use "time make all" to get an accurate idea :D )
<angel_of_jeff> Does someone know how to move my home folder to another partition?
<frojnd1> anyone?
<ziroday> EvilBro: .deb takes care of the dependences and no need to compile
<buck> i am also tired as i have been up over 24 hours with this
<ziroday> EvilBro: as if installed via synaptic
<buck> im like a virgin..
<mikubuntu> !libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buck> and i like what i see
<alsuren> angel_of_jeff: mount /dev/<partition> /mnt  ...
<EvilBro> ziroday: I see. And every deb works with ubuntu? or am I going to run into some weird problems?
<ziroday> EvilBro: most .debs do, the one i can show you to does
<alsuren> angel_of_jeff: sudo cp -a /home/* /mnt
<buck> .. i once asked a deb out ..
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me where to go to browse libraries of ubuntu compatible open source softwares
<buck> now i am on the Isdn
<arso> hey guys
<buck> howdi ars
<arso> its me from yesterday , i still have trouble with my sound on both videos and music.
<angel_of_jeff> alsuren: thx
<arso> buck:  its arso.
<buck> yeah .. i apologize .. i sroped the O
<buck> sorry
<EvilBro> ziroday: Suppose i have a app installed through the ubuntu repository. It is however not the latest version and the newer version has a feature that I want. There is a deb available. Should I unistall the ubuntu-version first? or can I simply install the new version from the deb?
<arso> buck:  np.
<buck> been up long time playing wiht the fire
<alsuren> angel_of_jeff: umount /mnt && mv /home /home~ && mkdir /home && mount /dev/<partition> /home
<arso> buck: i see, understandable. can u help me?
<tanlaan> anyone wanna point me to a tutorial on installing compiz fusion?
<arso> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SoulPropagation> !gnash | me
<ubotu> me: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<buck> if its a personal matter sure .. but if it has to do with linux.. i just popped my cherry today
<buck> well 24 hours ago
<alsuren> angel_of_jeff: it's even possible to do it to a live system, with only a few breakages, because the down-time between mv and mount is less than a second
<mikubuntu> !ubuntu repository
<mikubuntu> !ubuntu repositories
<buck> im on Media now
<alsuren> angel_of_jeff: and then rm -R /home~ once you're sure everything's fine
<arso> is gnash recommended?
<buck> im glad we can do things while the kernel builds
<EvilBro> Suppose i have a app installed through the ubuntu repositories. It is however not the latest version and the newer version has a feature that I want. There is a deb available. Should I unistall the ubuntu-version first? or can I simply install the new version from the deb?
<buck> this is awesome..
<tanlaan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<buck> its like my sculprure
<arso> buck:  what are you talking about :P
<buck> im sure you all are very artful when it comes to building your kernels
<ziroday> EvilBro: you need to uninstall the ubuntu one first
<buck> im talking about linux
<arso> i see,
<mikubuntu> !ubuntu repositories
<arso> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ninnghizidha> Hi there! My OpenOffice Apps lost all their icons. Please help.
<buck> i am like a virgin ..
<buck> i mean i have seen linux before
<EvilBro> ziroday: Okay. Same goes for 'from source' then.
<primski> hello, how can i make feisty mount my phone memory card, its a 2gb SD mini
<tanlaan> Like a virgin for the very first time? ;D
<SoulPropagation> So I just set up a virtual machine in qemu but there aren't any network interfaces on the guest machine. how can I add 'em
<primski> it used to mount smaller card 128mb without problems, but wont do it with 2gb
<buck> but never installed it or really checked it out.. and i am amazed at how seamless it is .. and am wondering why MS is still around
<mikubuntu> hmmmmmmmmmmm... anyone tell me where to find all that software, like beryl, and cad programs, etc...?
<pawan1234> hi
<_imran_> yesterday i instaled compiz-fusion and everything seemed to be working fine, now when i booted up again, nothing wants to work...there are no desktop effects, can anybody tell me how to fix this problem
<arso> yep , linux is amazing. i started 2 days ago :D
<buck> what directory is after drivers
<EvilBro> thanks hep85, ziroday, and others... am going to restart now to see if the icons change size. :)
<angel_of_jeff> alsuren: that was exactly what i was looking for...thanx a lot
<buck> awesome.. have you been to sleep yet?
<arso> nope.
<varun0> buck: after drivers?
<pawan> how to enable automatic login in ubuntu
<marcosoria> hi, im trying to install the ati drivers on 7.04, i followed the instructions on a wiki and it didnt't owrk and im stuck in a black screen, i did sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<arso> trying to fix everything
<arso> just sound left, its all fucked up :(
<buck> yea on the kernel build i am on drivers /net
<arso> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<alsuren> angel_of_jeff: :D glad to help.
<HEP85> pawan: System --> Admin --> Login Window
<HEP85> --> Security
<pawan> then
<pawan> how to install cubicplayer
<buck> what are all the warnings about
<buck> drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:3626: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
<HEP85> pawan: sudo apt-get install opencubicplayer
<tarzeau> pawan: apt-get install opencubicplayer
<buck> do i need to reconfigure my file
<|thunder> could someone please tell me exactly which feisty package i need to satisfy this 'checking for Qt library version >= 4.1... no; Qt 4.1 or greater is required'
<primski> anybody knows if ubuntu has some sort of size limit for usb memory cards?? i cant get it to mount 2gb sd mini
<mikubuntu> hola guys.  how do i get ubuntu to give me more screen resolution, its only offering me 600 x 800?
<HEP85> :p
<Dezine> I'm trying to use Beryl and I was able to set it up but now I can't get it to work, the manager opens with no issues. I'm using feisty and the desktop effects features works, any ideas?
<HEP85> mikubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arso> synaptic says i already have flashplugin-nonfree , but i cant load youtub videos yet, it says i need flash, any ideas?
<alsuren> pawan: it is also possible to turn a USB memory stick into a key that lets you log in without a password (google for pam-usb)
<pawan> great
<buck> arso do you have 64 bit build
<primski> anybody owns nokia n80 ?
<arso> buck:  no.
<mikubuntu> hep85: so i just open a terminal and paste that in?
<arso> buck:  its x86
<_imran_> yesterday i instaled compiz-fusion and everything seemed to be working fine, now when i booted up again, nothing wants to work...there are no desktop effects, can anybody tell me how to fix this problem
<skollie> primski: I do
<alsuren> buck: are you still compiling the kernel?
<HEP85> buck: 64 bit has no flashplugin-nonfree
<pawan> how to start cubic player
<primski> skollie, do you have any problems with mounting memory cards?
<pawan> it is installed
<primski> i just bought a 2gb sd mini, and it wont mount :s
<_imran_> primski, i have a nokai n73
<marcosoria> how can i switch to one of the consoles in linux, i know its a combination of a key and a number?
<arso> HEP85: i am on x86 and i have flashplugin-nonfree but youtube vids arent loading
<buck> i know i run a 32 bit version of firefox
<primski> default one, 128mb, mountet without problems
<skollie> primski: I don't follow
<buck> followed the install instructions
<HEP85> I run 64 bit firefox + flash
<primski> skollie, a ok, no probs
<Dezine> Ok, it's working but now I have no window decorator
<HEP85> arso: are you using firefox?
<buck> oh nice..
<primski> _imran_ how big memory card u have ?
<buck> i would like to do that
<arso> HEP85:  yes, the default one with ubuntu
<arso> HEP85:  installed ubuntu 2 days ago.
<pawan> hello
<_imran_> does anybody know if there is a taskbar for linux that looks like the one mac osx has
<buck> do you think with theys warnings i have to reconfigure
<_imran_> primski, very small, 128mb
<HEP85> arso: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<ziroday> _imran_: avant-window-navigator
<HEP85> is it showing libflashplayer.so?
<primski> _imran_ i had that one too, works without problems, now i bought 2gb one, but wont mount in feisty :S
<_imran_> ziroday, how do you get it?
<buck> takes forever ..
<pawan> how to start the cubic player
<arso> HEP85:  and?
<_imran_> primski, have you tried on another OS?
<HEP85> arso: is it showing libflashplayer.so?
<ziroday> _imran_: trevino has it in his repp, google trevino repo 3v1
<primski> _imran_ not yet, will reboot to win xp asap, am just dl'ing smth :P
<arso> yes, but its in red, and flashplayer.xpt is in red, others are in blue
<buck> on net /bluetooth
<mikubuntu> HEP85: i pasted that in, and then ubuntu asks me for my password, but won't accept any text, just the black blinking box there...
<arso> HEP85: yes, but its in red, and flashplayer.xpt is in red, others are in blue
<_imran_> ziroday, must i search for trevino repo 3v1 on google?
<ziroday> _imran_: yes
<HEP85> mikubuntu: it accepts a passward, but it is not echoed
<HEP85> just try it
<HEP85> arso: red is not good, I think
<mikubuntu> HEP85: you mean i don't see it?
<_imran_> ziroday, ok, will do
<arso> HEP85:  hmm. i'll try reinstalling it.
<arso> HEP85:  wait, how do i reinstall a firefox plugin?
<buck> is red incomplete package
<arso> HEP85:  i am reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<buck> i think it needs to be free
<HEP85> mikubuntu: yes
<arso> buck:  so what do we do about it?
<HEP85> arso: ok
<buck> thats why its red
<arso> how do i reinstall the flash plgugin on firefox
<arso> plugin*
<buck> .. sudo get-install flash9
<buck> something like that
<_imran_> can anybody help me solve this problem...i installed compiz-fusion yesterday without any problems...but today when i booted up...it didn't want to work
<arso> get-apt ?
<buck> yeah get-apt install flash9
<Farva> apt-get? :)
<arso> oh woops
<arso> :P
<buck> i am thinking its in a repository somewhere
<buck> now i am building modules , stage 3 modpost 1660 modules
<arso>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<HEP85> arso: delete the red libflashplayer.so before reinstalling. maybe it blocks the install
<arso> HEP85:  how ?
<mikubuntu> HEP85: ok, you right; i got a screen that's axing me:  Drivers are typically named for the video card or chipset manufacturer,   
<mikubuntu>   or for a specific model or family of chipsets.
<Farva> arso, you prolly have synaptic package manager running or something.
<HEP85> arso: sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<arso> HEP85:  and should i delete the other red one too, flashplayer.xpt
<HEP85> arso: yes
<arso> Farva:  yes, i am, is that why?
<reverseblade> does anyone know how can make the address bar and menu bar of firefox visible again ?
<mikubuntu> HEP85: there's a whole list and it came out highlited red on 'ati'
<rausb0> buck: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Farva> yup, you can only run one process, close one.
<buck> do i put that in my plugin directory
<arso> Farva:  ok , i am reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic
<solitude|> rofl
<HEP85> rausb0: he needs to do a REinstall
<solitude|> metacity is evil
<Farva> cool
<arso> ok finished reinstalling.
<EvilBro> Hep85: in case you wanted an update on the icon size thing: rebooting has no effect whatsoever. :)
<rausb0> HEP85: so his system is fubar?
<HEP85> rausb0: no. only the package^^
<primski> did anybody try transfering data to mobile phone, thru wireless network, i have nokia n80 and am trying to share content over WiFi, send some music over to the phone, am i uderstanding this correctly?
<Farva> This has got to be the most active nix chan I've ever seen.
<arso> youtube still isnt working :(
<ziroday> Farva: we are on freenode :0
<arso> even after reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<CaneToad> Hi, I'd like to report a problem.... Ubuntu 7.04 boots on my machine (Clevo D870P) from CD, and X comes up, but I don't get any windows at all on the X server, just a blank coloured screen with cursor that moves with my mouse.  Pressing CTRL-ALT-F1 flicks back to terminal mode and can't see anything relevant in dmesg
<HEP85> arso: I don't know the reinstall command for apt-get. You can also reinstall using synaptic
<arso> HEP85:  i finished reinstalling it.
<arso> HEP85:  does this reinstall the plugin in firefox too?
<ziroday> CaneToad: in terminal mode type sudo startx
<HEP85> arso: I think so. You only have to close all browser windows and restart firefox
<CaneToad> ziroday:  can try that, but X is already started, the server is up
<arso> restarting firefox.
<CaneToad> If I set the display, I can start an xterm
<CaneToad> but there's no window manager or anything
<CaneToad> I can start gnome-wm
<arso> amarok is lagging my whole system with its music scan :(
<arso> youtube still isnt working. after reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree and restarting firefox.
<buck> damn .. i want to get this completed
<arso> HEP85: youtube still isnt working. after reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree and restarting firefox
<lpandre> hello
<HEP85> arso: start firefox in a terminal and watch the output when you open the youtube video
<HEP85> arso: you will see any error messages there
<arso> HEP85:  how please..
<buck> start in terminal
<rubika> Hi all ! I'm all new with Ubuntu, but after one week, I want to say that it's the best damn OS I've ever tried ! Wahhh ! :p Well... That's good to say. ;)
<HEP85> arso: gnome-terminal
<HEP85> arso: just enter firefox inthere
<lpandre> Can someone guide me... how to get 5.1 surround sound
<arso> oh yea, i have a problem with my gnome-terminal
<arso> it was working fine the first half day
<arso> then it became a white box.
<arso> i tried changing the colors, still a whilte box :S
<mikubuntu> HEP85: where do i find the rest of the information ubuntu wants to reconfigure my screen?  it's a dell latitude 600 i'm on
<arso> iv ebeen using xterm since then
<HEP85> then use xterm
<lpandre> i am using totem player with xine-lib
<HEP85> mikubuntu: what exactly do you need to know?
<metropeople> buon giorno!!!
<buck> how do i know when it finishes building the kernel
<HEP85> mikubuntu: if you don't know something just press enter the select the default
<lpandre> rubika .. same here .. just using ubuntu from a week ... best OS i have tried
<metropeople> need help....:S anybody can help me?
<arso>  GetValue variable 1 (1) i got like 20 of those, with 1 or 2
<|DarkED|> o/
<arso> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mikubuntu> k, will try again
<HEP85> buck: when it stops printing out those lines^^
<rubika> lpandre: so true... :p
<buck> cool....
<buck> done
<buck> doesnt look like i have a prompt tho
<Mazajy`> hi all
<HEP85> buck: and your prompt reappears
<rubika> arso: What's the problem with flahs and firefox ? No sound ?
<arso> HEP85:  GetValue variable 1 (1) i got like 20 of those, with 1 or 2
<arso> rubika:  no, youtube videos dont load, tellls me i need flash
<buck> okay .. . is there a way to look at the process on a graph or somthing?
<lpandre> i am having trouble to get 5.1 sound ... can someone help .. thats the only reason i have go to windows
<arso> rubika:  and i have another problem with sound, its quality is messed up n full of static,
<HEP85> arso: but no message about the flash plugin?
<buck> doesnt look like my usbdrives light is moving
<rubika> arso: don't have something that block javascript ? Like noscript ?
<arso> rubika:  and i have a third problem with gnome terminal, its a white box
<stefg> arso: are you running a 64bit flaor?
<kos> Is there any good guys there who could give me a  free copy of opensuse cds???
<arso> rubika:  i dont think so
<arso> stefg: no not 64 bit
<HEP85> arso: you need to open a youtube video. only the main page does not work
<Mazajy`> i have problem with ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386 can any one help me plz
<arso> HEP85:  no , no such messages
<arso> HEP85:  it is a youtube video.
<kos> Is there any good guys there who could give me a  free copy of opensuse cds???
<HEP85> arso: I am pretty much clueless now. you could try a manual install (download from adobe)
<buck> downloadthat from torrents
<stefg> kos: that's quite offtopic here, don't you think
<JakeQ> how can i set correct chmod values to a folder with root for another user ?
<arso> HEP85:  is it easy?
<rubika> arso: well, don't know, but flash needs to use javascript so... That could be the problem.
<PriceChild> kos, try #suse or whatever channel it is
<arso> HEP85:  or do i hae to compile n stuff, i am still a beginner.
<kos> Is there any good guys there who could give me a  free copy of opensuse cds???
<metropeople> i cant get my gforce integrated graphic card to work properly with the feisty
<metropeople> :S
<arso> rubika:  how could we fix it ?
<buck> yeah .. the java installer
<buck> is taht installed arso
<HEP85> arso: you don't have to compile. only extract and run the installer
<arso> buck:  i am not sure ?
<kos> Is there any good guys there who could give me a  free copy of opensuse cds??? Or could anyone tell me from where will i get free open suse cds
<rubika> arso: I'm totally new, but that can be a lead...
<Mazajy`> i burn the ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386 on a CD but it doesn't work can any one help me ?
<buck> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.22.1' in `../linux-image-2.6.22.1_custom.1.
<buck> its haning on that
<buck> line
<HEP85> !doesn'twork
<buck> no prompt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HEP85> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lpandre> metropeople: goto System>Administration>Restricted drivers
<arso> HEP85:  ok, checking main site now.
<kos> Is there any good guys there who could give me a  free copy of opensuse cds??? Or could anyone tell me from where will i get free open suse cds
<arso> buck:  so how do we check java installer
<kolden> running ubuntu6 lts - I have 3 nics, eth0 adsl (dhcp assigned), eth1 leaseline (static ip), eth2 internal nic for lan. I want to ensure default gw is always eth0, and set custom routes for eth1. What is the best way of doing this?
<lpandre> and enable nvidia drivers
<Mazajy`> i burn the ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386 on a CD but it doesn't work can any one help me ?
<buck> i would tell you you need another plugin
<buck> and you proceed to do that
<arso> HEP85:  .tar.gz or .rpm or YUM
<buck> thats how it did it ofr me
<HEP85> arso: tar.gz
<arso> HEP85:  ok.
<echosystm> guys, i had originally installed off my slave cd drive
<JakeQ> guys need urgent help! how can i set correct chmod values to a folder as root for another user ?
<Farva> Mazajy: you have to use software that can burn image files(.ISO),, like nero
<nomad111> how do i get the new look gnome main menu? similar to linux mint one
<arso> buck:  i 'll try flash from adobes site for now.
<echosystm> now when i try to install things and put the cd in my master it wont go
<lpandre> helllooo anyone guide me with 5.1 sound .. i am getting sound only from front spreaker what ever i try
<echosystm> it just keeps prompting me to put the cd in!
<metropeople> where can i get the drivers for my nvidia gforce integrated graphic card
<metropeople> :S
<echosystm> any ideas?!
<metropeople> and how can i install them
<buck> whoever wants the cds .. bittorrent search for thgenm .. or go to the site and DL them
<nomad111> any ideas anyone?
<Mazajy`> i burn the ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386 on a CD but it doesn't work can any one help me ?
<Farva> Mazajy:
<kos> Is there any good guys there who could give me a  free copy of opensuse cds??? Or could anyone tell me from where will i get free open suse cds
<EvilBro> As I said earlier, I installed pidgin from source using http://opensourceme.blogspot.com/2007/05/howto-install-pidgin-from-source-on.html and now I was wondering why typing 'pidgin' in a terminal actually runs pidgin even though I am not in the pidgin-directory
<buck> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.22.1' in `../linux-image-2.6.22.1_custom.1.0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<buck> try to reburn
<rubika> Mazajy: What's not working? It doesn't boot ?
<Farva> You burnt it,, and,,,, you tried to install it? You threw it out the window? It jumped up and bit you?
<nomad111> this is the main menu i am referring to http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/cassandra/2.png
<buck> i am not getting a promt.. oh ther eit is guys.
<Mazajy`> <rubika> yaa
<buck> now time to install this
<arso> buck:  good luck
<buck> see how i screwed up my kernel
<lpandre> metropeople: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<rubika> Mazajy: Well stupid question, did you change your bios so your cd-rom is 1st boot ?
<echosystm> can someone help? how do i get apt-get to run off my primary cd drive rather than my slave?
<echosystm> i got rid of the slave...
<Mazajy`> <rubika> yes i did
<Farva> Mazajy: If your sure that you burnt the cd correctly, which is NOT like a normal cd you would burn of music, then hit F12 at boot, and find an option to "boot from cd-rom".
<rubika> Mazajy: Ok, you got another bootable cdrom to try if it's not your cd-rom reader ?
<aa^way> Hey seems like i have old FFMPEG, any way to get newest?
<pawan1234> how to start cubic player
<HEP85> !doesntwork > Mazajy`
<arso> HEP85:  the .tar.gz jsut fiished downloading, what do i do now?
<alsuren> Mazajy: can you go through the process you used to burn the CD?
<rubika> Mazajy: Yaa right, when you put in the cd under your current OS do you have something ? When you try to look at the files, how many do you fot ?
<Jjohn> aa^way, apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<arso> HEP85:  i opened it , it has 3 files inside
<rubika> Mazajy: got....
<Farva> I love all this help :)
<arso> HEP85:  installer, .xpt and .so
<alsuren> pawan: in the console: ocp
<HEP85> extract them all
<arso> HEP85:  where to?
<alsuren> pawan: but I couldn't get it to make any sound
* alsuren prefers mpg123
<HEP85> arso: it doesn't matter. they are temporary and you can remove them after installation
<arso> HEP85:  ok done.
<HEP85> arso: set execute permission to the installer and run it (in a terminal)
<Mazajy`> i burn the cd just like the website do at , www.ubuntu.com
<HEP85> arso: and run it as root (using sudo)
<arso> HEP85:  umm, it automatically runs in terminal, how do i make it run in xterm
<HEP85> arso: open xterm and start it from there
<alsuren> Mazajy`: do you have any other computers that you can test the CD with?
<arso> HEP85:  how please :(
<rubika> Mazajy: groumph... Your OS is windows right now ?
<Mazajy`> yaa windows xp
<buck> linux-image-2.6.22.1_custom.1.0_amd64.deb
<HEP85> arso: please give me the whole path + filename
<buck> there it is
<rubika> Mazajy: When you put your cd in, does it launch something ?
<pawan> how to start utorrent in ubuntu
<arso> HEP85:  home/arso/desktop/flashplayer-installer
<CheesyMonkey> pawan, utorrent...would require wine...
<fasta> pawan: via wine or not.
<CheesyMonkey> !torrent | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Jjohn> Mazajy', are you trying to install from an iso image??
<CheesyMonkey> pawan, Id recommend one of them native ones :)
<HEP85> arso: cd /home/arso/desktop/
<fasta> How do I change the brightness settings for Flash movies on e.g. YouTube?
<desper> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package SUNWuto: postinst prerm
<Mazajy`> it lunch the cd for a sec then windows well statrt
<HEP85> arso: sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<Farva> lol
<fasta> I can change the brightness of my whole system, but then the interface becomes _way_ too bright.
<echosystm> someone PLEASE!
<echosystm> how do i make apt look at the master cd rather than the slave??
<echosystm> google isnt helping
<buck> oh crap . i dont have my headers
<echosystm> and i cant install anything :(
<buck> what a wast of time
<arso> HEP85:  after i cd /home/arso how can i view what folders are in there
<arso> HEP85:  coz it says file not available if i add desktop
<rubika> Mazajy: No, under windows, does it launch something that's speaking of ubuntu ?
<fasta> arso: read a basic book on Linux
<pawan> i have bitorrent client installed
<echosystm> i tried apt-cdrom add -d /media/cdrom1
<pawan> but i am not able to openit
<HEP85> arso: ls
<arso> HEP85:  thank you
<Mazajy`> <rubika> no
<alsuren> echosystm: try mounting the CD first, then using apt-cdrom and telling it not to try mounting again
<echosystm> i tried apt-cdrom add -d /media/cdrom1
<echosystm> it didnt do anything
<echosystm> apt still looks for /cdrom/
<Farva> Mazajy: (you probabbly burnt the cd wrong) but try putting the disk in, restart windows, and right when windows starts,, hit F12.. That will bring op bios options,, find something that says boot from,, you know,, i;m finding it easier to advise him to stay on windows.
<rubika> Mazajy: Then it wasn't burnt properly. You should try to reburn it or download it once again and burn it "as an image".
<echosystm> how do i mount the cdrom as /cdrom/ ?
<Mazajy`> <rubika> can you tell for the bigging how to burn it into the cd ?
<arso> HEP85:
<arso> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<arso> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<Jjohn> rubika, Is he trying to boot from an iso image he got from the ubuntu site???
<HEP85> arso: /usr/lib/firefox
<Mazajy`> <Farva> I DID THAT
<rubika> Jjohn : Seems so... But don't know how he burnt it.
<Newbie_Dude> I downloaded a package from the synaptic called "Desktop Search" which adds a little magnifying glass to my panel that allows search. Am I under the right impression that it does not search the entire file system, but only the home directory?
<Farva>  Ok, you found the bios options, selected boot from cd, and it still went to windows?
<arso> HEP85:  ok done, loading firefox now
<buck> remote desktop arso
<aa^way> Jjohn: thanks for answering but it didnt do anything expect asked me to update wine but uhm that isnt needed, its last version and i think it wanted to make it older :S?
<arso> buck: ?
<mind_shift> how do I add a public hub list in DC_gui?
<Mazajy`> <Farva> i;m finding it easier to advise him to stay on windows.  ,, really do u thank that punk
<jmchaffie> I'm trying to find out what is taking up port 8000 on my system... I can't find anything recognizable in processes. Any util I can use like netstat that will give me the process?
<arso> HEP85:  IT WORKED :)
<arso> HEP85:  thanks a lot.
<aa^way> imm desperated about mov to mp3 lol
<HEP85> arso: you're welcome
<arso> HEP85:  if you can help me with one more thing?
<Toma-> Is there a way to login straight to X without gdm/kdm/xdm/wdm?
<HEP85> arso: it depends
<buck> im gonna reboot guys.. brb..
<Injen> TOo late i changed my nick,, ans yes,, if you don;t know how to burn an iso, image, I personally wouldnt recommend you playing with bios options, and am sorry that i did.
<mind_shift> Toma: you need to log in
<buck> if it works.. if not . than i suck and will give up on this
<Mazajy`> <Jjohn> ya it's iso image
<arso> HEP85:  i have a problem with my sound, its quality, its really bad and full of static.
<Jjohn> aa^way, I am not too sure what to do then
<CheesyMonkey> Toma-, I think you can set to auto login in gdm..Dunno if that skips it as suck
<CheesyMonkey> such*
<jmchaffie> is there a way to see what process is using a particular port?
<Toma-> CheesyMonkey: yeh i know that much, I just want it to be gone from memory
<pawan> how to install bitrorent client
<HEP85> arso: Sorry. I am no sound man. But in case you are using OSS, switching to ALSA should work better, I think
<mind_shift> pawan: If you installed ubuntu, you already have one
<Jjohn> Mazajay, you need to burn it to a cd maybe copy it to a hard frive then burn image from there a iso will not read
<arso> HEP85:  already checked that, its alsa. np. and my gnome console is a white box.. i tried right clicking and changing color, its still the same.
<pawan> how to start it
<echosystm> pawan, sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<desper> iam installing SunRay on ubuntu and when iam installing the packages with the help of this script  [ for i in srss_3.1.1/Sun_Ray_Core_Services_3.1.1/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/Sun_Ray_Data_Store_2.2/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/GDM_2.4.4.7.2/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/Docs/Linux/Packages/*; do
<desper>   alien -d "$i"
<desper>   done
<desper>  some packages are extracted but some of them send this message Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package SUNWutdsk: postinst prerm
<echosystm> and load it from the gnome menu
<desper>  Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scrip
<arso> HEP85:  and my maximum refresh rate is only 56, my monitor can support up to 75 or 80
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: it should be installed already, right-click on the "Applications" menu, then click "Edit Menus", double-click "Internet" in the left pane, then click the radio box next to "BitTorrent" in the right pane. You will then find it inside your Applications > Internet Menu
<desper> iam installing SunRay on ubuntu and when iam installing the packages with the help of this script  [ for i in srss_3.1.1/Sun_Ray_Core_Services_3.1.1/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/Sun_Ray_Data_Store_2.2/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/GDM_2.4.4.7.2/Linux/Packages/* srss_3.1.1/Docs/Linux/Packages/*; do
<desper>   alien -d "$i"
<desper>   done
<desper>  some packages are extracted but some of them send this message Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package SUNWutdsk: postinst prerm
<desper>  Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scrip
<Mazajy`> can any one tell me the steps plz
<HEP85> arso: what video driver are you using?
<jmchaffie> Something is using port 8000 on my system. Is there a way to find out what it is? netstat only tells me that it's being used.
<arso> HEP85:  nvidia
<pawan> i cant see one
<pawan> i installed it
<echosystm> pawan
<echosystm> type
<echosystm> rtorrent
<HEP85> arso: then you can start a program named nvidia-settings
<clouder__> jmchaffie: I think if you pass -p option to netstat it should tell you
<echosystm> in the terminal window
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: did you followm y instructions
<arso> HEP85:  ok , checking
<pawan> yes
<jmchaffie> clouder_: ok, thanks I will try. I don't know all the switches to all the commands yet ;)
<pawan> could not read resource file
<pawan> rtorrent
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: if you clicked the radio button next to "BitTorrent" in the "Edit Menus" you should now find it inside Applications Menu > Internet Menu
<clouder__> jmchaffie: -h is your friend ;D
<Injen> Mazajy: even though you almost got yourself hurt, Im still inclined to help you if you agree to start downloading nero right now.
<echosystm> guys, i have a question
<echosystm> how is it that i dont have gdm/xdm installed
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: if those are all giving you problems try "Azureus," it's a pretty good one. Can install it through Add/Remove
<echosystm> yet i can shut down from within xfce?
<pawan> how
<echosystm> shouldnt i have to type a password in at least to do that?
<arso> HEP85:  that worked, my refresh rate is now 75, thanks a lot :)
<ziroday> echosystm: magic
<ziroday> :)
<HEP85> arso: no problem
<arso> HEP85:  any idea about my console problem ?
<echosystm> seriously
<arso> HEP85:  i even tried reinstalling the gnome terminal
<echosystm> shouldnt i have to type a password in at least to do that?
<mind_shift> does anyone use DC_gui in here?
<HEP85> arso: no clue I'm afraid
<arso> HEP85:  ok.
<jmchaffie> clouder__: Thanks tons! worked like a charm! :)
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: Go to your Applications Menu and open "Add/Remove" ... Then type in "azureus" to the search box. Install. :)
<clouder> jmchaffie: great, glad I could help
<desper> Help me about SUNRAY on ubuntu
<desper> hello any one know any thing about SunRay
<arso> HEP85:  how can i see current running tasks?
<HEP85> arso: ps ax
<stewski> whats cool and new in the world of ubuntu?
<arso> HEP85:  and how can i end one? isnt there a gui alternative?
<Newbie_Dude> What's the best way to search for a file throughout the entire file system -- through the GUI not terminal ?
<Thursley> stewski, about half the people in this channel? :)
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  places, search for a file?
<buck> well that didnt work
<HEP85> arso: gnome-system-monitor
<zyth> there is a gnome system monitor
<arso> HEP85:  thank you
<HEP85> arso: you can run gconf-editor to change the settings for gnome-terminal (apps/gnome-terminal). maybe you find some error there
<arso> zyth:  thank you
<buck> i will have to start the rebuilding all over again .. grrr
<arso> HEP85:  i'd probably mess it up more.
<Newbie_Dude> arso: cool didn't know that was there, thanks
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  np
<arso> yay i helped someone!
<HEP85> arso: can it be more messed up than now? but stay in the apps/gnome-terminal folder!
<abedo> HEP85: what differs "ps ax"  to "ps -aux"??
<buck> skype install on 64 bit .. my next battle
<HEP85> abedo: -aux also displays user names
<arso> HEP85:  umm how do i run gconf-editor and get to the gnome-terminal ?
<abedo> HEP85: ok
<HEP85> arso: open xterm and enter gconf-editor
<buck> anyone with 64 bit system that has skype running
<pawan> can maxthon be used as an internet browser in ubuntu
<buck> i found daves blogs..
<HEP85> buck: yes, installed with automatix and afterwards heard it's bad and can break your system
<buck> should be able to do it..
<zyth> pawan, that'd be a no.  At least not practically.
<Newbie_Dude> buck: I'd suggest not using 64-bit, not much software support, but good luck with Skype nonetheless. :P
<HEP85> buck: worked for me anyways. but I removed it immediately afterwards. I want no broken system^^
<pawan> any other browser than firefox
<buck> what you mean .. it like overheats your stufff
<arso> HEP85:  i am at gnome-terminal , but i have no idea if anything is wrong or right ;(
<zyth> pawan, sure, opera, mozilla, konqueror, epiphany
<zyth> pawan, ie6
<stewski> you can run various versions of internet explorer under linux
<arso> epiphany?
<zyth> don't know why you'd want that though
<Injen> pawan: I like epiphany  but you might not find my recommendation popular.
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: Opera is very good, but no AdBlocker like Firefox. :P
<pawan> ok
<zyth> firefox is hot.
* zyth strokes it
<pawan> great
<HEP85> arso: under global I have to times default, one time UTF8, ... and three checked boxes
<yu31g7> I think my laptop monitor supports a resolution of 1400 by 1050, but of all the operating systems I've tried (including the default windows installation), only SAM linux has detected this and implemented it. How can I force a 1400 by 1050 resolution?
<clouder> does epiphany take add ons like FF?
<pawan> any good mp3 players for ubuntu
<CheesyMonkey> !fixres | yu31g7
<ubotu> yu31g7: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: nothing a well configued hosts file cant ctop
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: I use Exaile and really like it.
<clouder> I personally can't browse the web without adblock and filterset g anymore
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: sounsd complicated :P
<askand> Suddenly my internet is very slow..It seems stuck at "waiting for www.google.com" in the statusbar..why?
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: copy + paste? sif!
<pawan> how to install it
<Injen> Clouder: No, more of the reason I like it, its simple, and fast to boot. Else I'd use firefox
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: How? :) I wanna switch to Opera + host file :D
<desper> SuRay
<arso> HEP85:  my global is the same.
<yu31g7> ubotu: Okay, thank you
<desper> SunRay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay, thank you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<desper> SunRay
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: gimme a sec
<desper> SunRay
<zyth> opera is constantly crashing on my wii.  makes me not want to use it on linux
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: don't worry about it i'll ask you tomorrow, i'm on a mission to find icons :P
<clouder> pawan: sudo apt-get install exaile  (i think)
<Toma-> http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: ^^^
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: its a 1 minute job :)
<buck> i should just toss my linux than .. no good in 64 bit
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: If you want to install programs really easily go to www.getdeb.net ... Lots of programs for Ubuntu there, all you gotta do is double-click to install.
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: ok thanks :)
<desper> Some one Help me about SunRay
<askand> Suddenly my internet is very slow..It seems stuck at "waiting for www.google.com" in the statusbar..why?
<clouder> Newbie_Dude: nice site, thanks
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: amazing, thanks... wow
<Newbie_Dude> clouder: lots of good games on there too :) try OpenArena
<arso> yay my sound is fixed now :)
<mike1234> hi guys just a quick question, when you mount a samba share is there any way you can make it that other people can write to that directory other then root
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: np :) i have this hosts file on every PC i use. havent seen an ad in years
<arso> now i am watching a high definition 720p movie, aww the pixels.
<kkk> is there anyone who could tell me when will the ubuntu will be a properiatory  software....
<arso> HEP85:  can i install kde-terminal and uninstall gnome-terminal or something ?
<kkk> arso when u uninstall kde - terminal u cant install xfce terminal
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: :( all the instructions on the page are for Windows, but I downloaded the text file of HOSTS.
<HEP85> arso: should work, I think
<mOrO^> How does one change the preferred application to open a file?
<kkk> no arso it wont HEP85 is lying
<pawan> can we use flashget in ubuntu
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: yep. just copy nd past it all into your own hosts file. leave tyhe top part of your file the way it is
<PriceChild> pawan, i'd suggest the firefox "download them all" or "dta" extension
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: ok sorry, where's the hosts file
<arso> kkk: hmm ?
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: /etc/hosts
<HEP85> arso: he left
<arso> HEP85:  whats he talking about :S
<Thursley> he was being a donkey
<arso> haha ok.
<HEP85> arso: I think he misunderstood you. he said something about uninstalling kde-terminal
<arso> yea.
<arso> and xfce :S
<pawan> any good download manger for ubuntu
<arso> hey what good video player supports allllllll formats?
<pepito> needo to know where the tv-time config files are, i need to change the tunner
<arso> and i want it really lightweight, vlc isnt working properly.
<Music_Shuffle> arso, VLC?
<Music_Shuffle> Oh.  Nevermind.
<arso> :(
<mike1234> kkk, hopefully never
<arso> mike1234:  he leftr.
<mike1234> ahh yeah sorry
<desper> Any One knows about SunRay ??
<arso> so guys, any other app, besides VLC that supports everything ?
<echosystm> are there any quicker alternatives to vlc?
<echosystm> with the same kind of codec support
<arso> yea. same question for me.
<desper> Help me Please Any One knows about SunRay
<zyth> echosystm, mplayer
<zyth> with codecs
<zyth> actually, anything with codecs.. heh
<zyth> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Music_Shuffle> arso, perhaps you too could try mplayer.
<echosystm> i cbf installing codecs
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: copy and paste the entire thing? don't modify the existing lines in my hosts file?
<echosystm> im not thata cool
<arso> Music_Shuffle:  does it have a gui ?
<daerid> i'm having a problem with ubuntu studio. whenever I hit ctrl+alt+backspace, I get a blank screen, no command line :(
<echosystm> i just want it to work :P
<Music_Shuffle> arso, yeah
<arso> Music_Shuffle:  i remember trying it last year when i tried ubuntu and it was text based or something
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: yep
<zyth> daerid, try ctrl+alt+f2
<desper> Help me plz any one know about SunRay on ubuntu ??
<desper> Help me plz any one know about SunRay on ubuntu ??
<Music_Shuffle> arso, /shudders.  I'm a GUI-lover, my suggestions almost always are too :P
<arso> zyth:  and after i install mplayer, will i have to get the codecs seperately?>
<desper> Help me plz any one know about SunRay on ubuntu ??
<daerid> that works fine, but I'm trying to reconfigure xserver
<Music_Shuffle> !patience | desper
<ubotu> desper: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arso> Music_Shuffle:  hehe great :)
<Injen> arso: you need to dl the right codecs, it's not vlc.
<arso> Injen: could you help me with that?
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: there's two entries for 127.0.0.1 localhost, is that ok?
<zyth> arso, just follow the instructions for restrictedformats or add the medibuntu repos, and you can get em
<whazilla> hey
<whazilla> how do i dualboot latest fiesty with vista ?.?
<arso> zyth:  does include coreavc?
<Injen> see if i get kicked here.
<Injen> Now you would surely want to install all the codecs for playing various media files and the players primarily xine,vlc,mplayer issue the following commands to install the multimedia codecs.
<Injen> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecsvlc mplayer
<Injen> This command would install most of the codecs for gstreamer multimedia architecture and vlc media player and Mplayer , as well as the dll files codec (w32codecs) for decoding various files whoose open source decoder are not available.
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: yeh its ok, but you can get rid of it if you like
<zyth> arso, coreavc?
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: ok thanks so much :) this is amazing. woo
<arso> zyth:  its for highdefinition videos
<whazilla> how do i dualboot latest fiesty with vista ?.?
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: np! :D
<HEP85> whazilla: you need to delete the registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\MountedDevices when booting Vista alone for the last time
<arso> Injen:  thank you.
<zyth> arso, oh like h264 or whatever?
<Injen> arso: http://cca.sg/forum/showthread.php?t=24
<jenda> Why is system monitor lying to me? :) It says the CPU is 30-100% used, but when I want to check which process is eating it up, it doesn't tell. Are any processes ommited in that list?
<arso> zyth:  yea.
<daerid> any ideas?
<Injen> Everyone: http://cca.sg/forum/showthread.php?t=24
<arso> Injen:  thnkx.
<zyth> arso, should work I do believe.
<whazilla> heh HEP85 come again ?.?
<Injen> sure
<arso> zyth:  great.
<whazilla> pm ?
<Music_Shuffle> jenda, and the list is...sorted?
<arso> this why i love ubuntu, great community
<Newbie_Dude> Toma-: says i dont have permission to save :-|
* Thursley throws mud at arso 
<mike1234> when mounting a samba share is there anyway i can access that share without being root
<HEP85> whazilla: ok
<Toma-> Newbie_Dude: sudo obviously :o
<mike1234> like a normal user
<Toma-> sorry
<arso> :(
<arso> hey whts the kde terminal called?
<arso> kde-terminal? coz that doesnt get any results in synaptic
<CheesyMonkey> konsole
<arso> ahh yes
<arso> i think i like kde better than gnome, last year i tried kubuntu for 2 months
<arso> it was a lot easier and simpler than this
<nalle303> I need help installing Ubuntu, anyone
<arso> nalle303:  what the problem?
<Injen> I like KDE also, again not a popular choice amongst die hard nix heads, but gui's are productive, commands lines are well,, command lines.
<arso> whats*
<desper> I need help installing SunRay on Ubuntu any one plz
<arso> Injen:  can i switch to kde now? or would i have to reinstall everything ?
<bobn> commandlines rule, dammit
<Injen> hehe
<Injen> ^die hard nix head
<zyth> arso, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gives you kubuntu essentually
<alsuren> arso:konsole
<arso> alsuren:  yes, got that 10 mins aog, ty
<nalle303> The system freezes when it try to format my partition
<arso> zyth:  would that remove gnome?
<arso> zyth:  and would i retain all my applications and settings and stuff?
<bobn> yup.
<zyth> arso, no, it wouldnt remove gnome.
<arso> zyth:  so wouldnt that add load to my pc? having both gnome and kde?
<zyth> you'd have to uninstall gnome... sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop should do that.
<zyth> it'd take up hd space.
<Injen> arso: if kde is installed already, just log out and when you log in, select session,, kde. is the clean way.
<bobn> I been on Unix since '95 - it was SCO Unix but it still counts, sort of.  And I'm a unix latecomer
<arso> Injen:  so when i log in, i have to select kde or gnome ?
<Injen> I like kde, hence I select kde
<Injen> L(
<arso> yay i now have konsole working, and gnome-terminal removed
<Injen> removed?
<Injen> :/
* Thursley pats arso on the back
<arso> Thursley:  ur so useless :P
<Injen> You can have them both installed
<arso> Injen:  it wasnt working fine, it was a white box :S
<Thursley> arso, agreed : /
<Enselic> When I modprobe -r it says "FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.", how can I find out what program that uses the module?
<Injen> And just boot one or the other,, hell you can boot both at the same time, have gnome and kde running :P
<arso> Thursley:  ur a lively presence :)
<arso> Injen:  sounds scary, i finally have everything working, i dont wanna mess with kde or gnome
<Enselic> I'd rather not reboot
<zdzichu_> Enselic: lsof /dev/snd/*; probably mixer applet
<rtyler> anybody know of any prebuilt Ubuntu/Debian kernel images with usbnet?
* Injen nods
<EvilBro> I've installed a program from source (using configure and make). This program seems to be put into /usr/local/. Does that mean I can delete the directory I installed from?
<arso> Injen:  do you know everything ?
<arso> :P
<rtyler> Injen: was that to me?
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM can't get an IP address. (ipconfig /renew gives Unable To Contact DHCP Server) I'm using a tun interface, what should I do?
<nalle303> Im trying to dualboot XP and Ubuntu. Ive made a ext3 and a swap partiton in Partition Magic8. Why do i have to format the ext3 partition during ubuntu install?
<Injen> Yea, I agree don;t mess with it.
<Enselic> zdzichu_: indeed, thank you
<arso> nalle303:  why did u do that, i just started dualbooting xp and ubuntu 2 days ago
<arso> nalle303:  i just installed xp, then installed ubuntu, each did its own formatting
<nalle303> everytime ubuntu try to format a partition it freezes
<Injen> and no, I don't know much, truth be told, I've been on Ubuntu for 3 days now, although I have about 4 years of Debian experience.
<pawan> how to install nvidia graphics card driver in ubuntu
<arso> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EvilBro> Anyone? when you use configure/make things get installed into /usr/local/, is this normal?
<arso> :O i am becoming useful :D
<Newbie_Dude> How do I make my new music program - Exaile - be the default program for opening MP3s?
<Thursley> EvilBro, yes
<Injen> I have found, all linux distros are the same,, only differ in what packages they come with, I like Ubuntu thus far, because it and kunbutu are the only os that have worked out of the box on my newer dell.
<Thursley> Injen, blasphemy!
<kevinstonge> I followed the steps on this page (just to get beryl to load on start), and now when I login an empty gedit pops up, and a terminal window pops up. I don't see anything in the two files created that would cause that... how can I fix it?
<BaD_CrC> can someone tell me why i can't bridge eth0 and wlan0?   http://pastebin.ca/628553
<ari_stress> hello all, finally i'm using ubuntu on my notebook. yayyy! :)
<Thursley> congrats ari_stress
<EvilBro> Thursley: good (so I haven't messed up yet :) ). can I delete the directory I installed from? (the one that I extracted from the source-tar)
<Anlar> Injen: opensuse should work as well usually
<bobn> not all the same.  Debian messes around massivleyt with the config files of everything, near as i can tell.
<nalle303> is it impossible to install ubuntu without formating? when i already got a new ext3 partition?
<bobn> if Ubuntu weren't so tasty, I'd never use debian
<Injen> Thursley: Ok, well YOUR version on linux might be better than everyone elses. But the majority of nix filesystems are the same, and hell,,,
<Thursley> EvilBro, yes
<Injen> Most are built off of Debian anyway.
<arso> hey guys, amarok is really slow with me, and slows down the entire pc
<BaD_CrC> long live exaile!
<pawan> any good antivirus for ubuntu
<arso> exaile?
<zaggynl> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: I was told you don't need an anti-virus.
<bobn> Unfortunately, Fedora is a sandbox and CentOS tends to be old.
<bobn> so here I am :)
<arso> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Newbie_Dude> pawan: Read this article on why Linux viruses aren't a big threat -- http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Newbie_Dude> arso: exaile is an MP3 player similar to iTunes but less bloated and cooler. :) It is the gnome equivelant of Amarok
<Anlar> Injen: usually opensuse is the most polished and best working.. or foresight (which attempts to be upstream and brand new constantly)
<EvilBro> Thursley: That does leave me puzzled on one issue though... as I thought the program was in the directory I build from, removing the program seemed easy: just delete the directory. However, as it isn't in that directory, but in /usr/local/, how do I ever get rid of it when that time comes?
<BaD_CrC> hah, the exaile website is borked
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  oh , do you recommend it?
<Newbie_Dude> arso: i'm using it right now, so far it is the best i've found for Ubuntu. I think I got mine from www.getdeb.net
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  great, isnt it available through synaptic?
<arso> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Injen> I'll give opensuse a few more,, "years"
<Kevin4381> I followed the steps on this page (just to get beryl to load on start), and now when I login an empty gedit pops up, and a terminal window pops up. I don't see anything in the two files created that would cause that... how can I fix it?
<Injen> They just got hit with a very bad bug.
<Thursley> EvilBro, that puzzle is the reason package managers are used to keep track of all this. Hence you will always be advised to use apt/dpkg to install software
<Newbie_Dude> arso: it is but an earlier version... www.getdeb.net I believe has a later version. Synaptic programs are updated once every 6 months, at the same time as the new Ubuntu versions are released.
<BaD_CrC> the only radio stations needed for Exaile is: SLAY Radio, Nectarine, Kohina and GamingFM
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  ah, and isnt there a command to check for updates for already installed programs ors omething?
<Newbie_Dude> arso: no idea
<arso> 0.2.8 on synaptic
<BaD_CrC> 'sudo apt-get update'
<Anlar> Injen: what bug?
<arso> BaD_CrC:  does that look for updates for everything?
<BaD_CrC> then see if the update icon shows up at the top of your screen
<BaD_CrC> installed packages
<arso> but does it check with synpatic?
<arso> or with what?
<arso> because synaptic already has an older version
<arso> i want to install that, then update it
<BaD_CrC> snyaptic is a gui interface to apt-get
<arso> ah
<arso> so it'll be the same, right?
<EvilBro> Thursley: I see. However, pidgin and Maxima 5.12 (the apps I installed manually) weren't available as packages in the repositories. That's why I tried installing them from source in the first place. So I am now doomed to forever have these files on my system? (as I'm not the kind of person who will manually shift through all directories for stray files).
<Kevin4381> since installing beryl; all my windows open in the bottom left corner of the screen (rather than the CENTER where they should be)... how can I fix this?
<Newbie_Dude> arso: 0.2.8? I'm using 0.2.9.. No idea about synaptic, I got mine from www.getdeb.net
<mectx> hello
<BaD_CrC> pidgin is available as debs on www.getdeb.net
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  yea i found .9 on getdeb
<arso> hey the latest ubuntu is feisty right>?
<arso> 7.04
<CheesyMonkey> yes
<BaD_CrC> stable 7.04, testing 7.10
<Thursley> EvilBro, have a look at the documentation that came with the sources. Make follows certain defaults as well, but my knowledge is not enough to be able to to tell you how to go about doing this precisly. I have encountered the same problem tho :P
<Injen> 2007-02-13 	Portable OpenSSH <= 3.6.1p-PAM / 4.1-SUSE Timing Attack Exploit 	5207 	R		 D 		 Marco Ivaldi
<Injen> 2005-11-08 	SuSE Linux <= 9.3, 10 (chfn) Local Root Privilege Escalation Exploit 	6806 	R		D 		Hunger
<Injen> 2004-01-15 	SuSE linux 9.0 YaST config Skribt Local Exploit 	3147 	R		D 		l0om
<Newbie_Dude> arso: Getdeb.net is nice because it allows newbies like myself to easily install programs, just double-click and it installs.
<AlexC_> Hey there guys,
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  oh , nice, i thought id be complicated
<Injen> The one i had mentioned isnt posted on there aymore.
<Injen> :/
<Anlar> Injen: so? didn't it take them just a few hours to fix them after announced.. that's just normal maintenance static noise
<mectx> excuse me but i have launched a napp then it run but i have lost it windows
<mectx> an idea?
<EvilBro> Thursley: okay, I'll take a look at those. Thanks.
<Anlar> they are not really dangerous anyways either
<Newbie_Dude> arso: any file that has the ".DEB" at the end is already packaged. So you double-click and it'll download any needed dependencies. :) I wouldn't make you download some version you had to compile. ;) I can't even do that myself.
<arso> hey guys, how old are you ? 18 or under, 18-25 , 25-35 , 35+
<joshua__> 25
<mectx> 26
<CheesyMonkey> 16 :)
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  great,
<mike1234> 21
<arso> i am 17
<joshua__> what's the command to see what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<Newbie_Dude> arso: 25, but ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of thing :)
<nalle303> is it possible to skip the "formating partition" stage during ubuntu install when i already got a ext3 partition?
<AlexC_> I've got a cron job that updates an SVN working copy every 4 hours - however, when it does that it obviously resets the ownership of the files to the user who did the checkout. I need to also do "sudo chown www-data /path/to/file.xml" - however, would that not ask for my password?
<arso> i was just wondering :P
<mectx> excuse me but i have launched a napp then it run but i have lost it windows  any body can helo me?
<Thursley> joshua__, lsb -a
<arso> CheesyMonkey:  phew! ur the only one younger than me :P
<Kevin4381> since installing beryl; all my windows open in the bottom left corner of the screen (rather than the CENTER where they should be)... how can I fix this?
<joshua__> Thursley: Thanks buddy
<CheesyMonkey> arso, Ahhh welll =D
<Thursley> lsb_release joshua__
<arso> CheesyMonkey:  where r u from?
<AlexC_> arso: this isn't a dating agency,
<arso> :S
<MBR> hello folks
<AlexC_> arso: #ubunut-offtopic
<Newbie_Dude> !offtopic | arso
<ubotu> arso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MBR> i'm not here to date. lol
<arso> omg . fine.
<joshua__> Thursley: Not working in terminal.
<MBR> actually i'm looking for a little assistance
<Thursley> joshua__, lsb_release -a
<arso> MBR:  whats wrong?
<CheesyMonkey> arso, Manchester UK
<MBR> well no real problems
<joshua__> alright. just seeing if my gutsy upgrade worked. WOO
<arso> CheesyMonkey:  sorry, we cant date.
<intgr> Hi, I just tried to boot off the Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD on my laptop, but it fails in the initrd; there's a .log file in the root which says that mounting CD-ROM failed.
<MBR> i'm wondering if ubuntu 7.04 supports booting to console instead of gnome
<CheesyMonkey> arso, Haha ^^
<Cook> What are the benefits of joining Ubuntu machine to WIn domain? Anyone tried yet?
<Anlar> intgr: try going to your bios setting and turning on legacy emulation for your disc drives etc
<arso> installing exaile now. seems interesting
<intgr> Anlar: Ok, thanks, will try.
<Kevin4381> when using beryl, new windows open in bottom left; when using compiz, new windows open on top left ... somebody's got to know why! and how to fix it?
<MBR> btw i'm very green to ubuntu
<arso> do i have to remove amarok? or is it fine if i have both, does it affect performance? or only harddisk space?
<CheesyMonkey> arso, Its fine....hard disk is about it :)
<AlexC_> Kevin4381: System->Prefs->CompizConfig Settings
<BaD_CrC> ok, knoversation is beginning to tick me off because it keeps loading konqueror...
<Newbie_Dude> arso: personally i'd get rid of amarok first (i'm a freak like that) but it won't affect performance
<BaD_CrC> ack i can't type this morning
<AlexC_> kevingo to Window Management->Place Window
<BaD_CrC> not enough coffee
<CheesyMonkey> Newbie_Dude, Same here....if im running GNOME I hate having anything kde installed :)
<Kevin4381> AlexC_:  I don't have that item in my menu...
<arso> Newbie_Dude:  i see, i would remove it anyway, dont want unwanted apps
<AlexC_> Kevin4381: ah, you running compiz and not compiz fusion?
<mike1234> how can normal users access mounted shares
<arso> whats the command for uninstalling amarok please>
<Kevin4381> dont' think its fusion
<AlexC_> arso: sudo apt-get remove name-of-package
<Kevin4381> I installed ubuntu, then installed beryl.. thats it
<arso> AlexC_:  great thnx.
<Kevin4381> so whatever comes w/feisty or beryl is what I'm runing
<AlexC_> Kevin4381: ok - I'm not sure on that, never used that one sorry
<BaD_CrC> arso: sudo apt-get remove amarok
<arso> BaD_CrC:  thank you.
<AlexC_> I've got a cron job that updates an SVN working copy every 4 hours - however, when it does that it obviously resets the ownership of the files to the user who did the checkout. I need to also do "sudo chown www-data /path/to/file.xml" - however, would that not ask for my password?
<MBR> do i go to /etc to change booting options ? i want to boot to the console instead of going right in to gnome
<arso> how do i assign a hotkey to run Konsole?
<Kevin4381> ok; I might just quit using beryl. the flames are fun though :-D
<CheesyMonkey> Kevin4381, Fusion is way better :)
<Newbie_Dude> CheesyMonkey: even though there's nothing wrong with having KDE stuff running, I agree, I'd rather not have them there :}
<AlexC_> Kevin4381: compiz fusion means you can WRITE in fire!
<Kevin4381> CheesyMonkey:  - should I UNINSTALL beryl and INSTALL fusion?
* CheesyMonkey hugs the expo plugin
<arso> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arso> whats fusion
<AlexC_> arso: merged version of Compiz and Beryl
<ManaPirat> hi :-)
<Ominous> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arso> whats compiz :P
<CheesyMonkey> Kevin4381, They'll be guides somewhere pal
<SanjayB> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arso> i know beryl tho, PHEW!
<PriceChild> AlexC_, Kevin4381 CheesyMonkey arso please go to #ubuntu-effects for compositing talk
<CheesyMonkey> PriceChild, Sorry <3
<arso> PriceChild:  whats compositing :P
<Kevin4381> thanks
<PriceChild> arso, please don't be cheeky...
<arso> PriceChild:  srsly, i dont know :(
<ManaPirat> i am using Ubuntu 7.04 and though Universe and the tthird-party repository for wine are enabled "wine" cannot be found
<PriceChild> arso, then go to #ubuntu-effects and ask?
<arso> ~<~ k
<ManaPirat> can somebody give me a hint on that? :-/
<PriceChild> ManaPirat, have you "sudo apt-get update"'d ?
<ManaPirat> i used the "reload" button inb synaptic
<PriceChild> sorry i don't know then
<LadyNikon> wine cant be found?
<druigrok> hello, i have a specific question, can someone help me?
<ManaPirat> yep though unverse was active
<AlexC_> druigrok: no one can if you don't ask it
<PriceChild> druigrok, ask the question :)
<ManaPirat> i instaleld the wine-repos as an attempt to fix that
<druigrok> lol
<ManaPirat> moment
<PriceChild> ManaPirat, actually, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<SecrethX> How can I mount an ntfs partition, so its not read-only, but I can write to it?
<CheesyMonkey> !ntfs-3g | SecrethX
<druigrok> i want to install ubuntu server in our cybercafe. is here a time/cost counting system i can useR?
<ubotu> SecrethX: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cook> Is there anything similar to MAgic Mail Monitor under Win? Some small POP checker?
<ari_stress> SecrethX: i'd suggest you dont. writing to ntfs is still experimental
<ManaPirat> PriceChild .. uhm, dont know if thats neccessary .. i just saw that the gpg-kexyfor the wine repos was missing
<PriceChild> druigrok, so for example that you can monitor how long people are logged on, and how much they then owe etc. ?
<ManaPirat> its found now
<SecrethX> CheesyMonkey, yes but its not working.. I used ntfs-config, the first option is disabled and the second one isnt needed
<druigrok> yes
<PriceChild> ManaPirat, shouldn't have mattered... but working now?
<ManaPirat> but shouldn't it be found without any other rpos ?
<ManaPirat> yes working now :-)
<SecrethX> ari_stress, I really need this ;p I have 152gig that I need to write somewhere :o
<stefg> !info gnubiff | Cook
<PriceChild> druigrok, googling for you
<druigrok> thanks!
<ManaPirat> it wants to install ie32-libs .. so this is the workarround for 64-bit ubuntu hm?
<ubotu> cook: gnubiff: A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 501 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<mike1234> i have just mounted a samba share, but only root can add things to this, is there anyway i can change this
<ManaPirat> ubuntu-support is great :-))
<Kevin4381> ubuntu seems to be saving my sessions - I told it not to anymore...
<SanjayB> SecrethX, Ari: the new ntfs-3g seems to work stable for me now -- have been writing to my windows partition for the past month without any problems\
<arso> where can i get help n info on themes/
<ari_stress> SecrethX: well you try the ntfs-ng
<stefg> !themes | arso
<ubotu> arso: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Kevin4381> when I log in, xchat was already running
<ari_stress> SanjayB: really? that;s good news!
<SecrethX> SanjayB, cool, but I cant mount it without the readonly option it seems :S
<SecrethX> ari_stress, ntfs-ng? :S never heared of..
<SanjayB> SecrethX: have you installed ntfs-3g -- its available on Synaptic .
<SecrethX> SanjayB, yes
<arso> stefg:  i am at gnome-look now, umm the main theme that i use, which section would it be in on the left?
<SanjayB> ari_stress: yes. was never stable for me earlier, and am quite a noob as well -- but its been pretty straightforward and has worked with the out-of-the-box install off Synaptic .
<SanjayB> SecrethX: you might need to make sure your NTFS partition is mounted using ntfs-3g - one sec. lemme see how i do it:- )
<mike1234> is there anyway to change the permisions on a monted samba share
<PriceChild> druigrok, there seems to be lots of commercial apps which you must pay for... still searching, there must be something out there :)
<SecrethX> SanjayB, ok :)
<chakka> i have downloaded a freespire cd and is corrupted so will i be able to patch work on the downloaded thing rather than downloading again?????
<druigrok> thanks!
<druigrok> i hope there is
<AlexC_> chakka: gotta get it again,
<druigrok> i want to run it on ubuntu terminal server if possible
<N-drew> Hi! Does anyone know, how could I change character coding in tty? The Hungarian characters are unreadable.
<chakka> is there any other way...
<mind_shift> oes ayone use DC_gui? I need some help with the public list, I don't know how to load a hublist
<chakka> is there any way Alex
<arso> whats GTK ?
<arso> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<trekkme> is there a tool with wich i can simply download .rm files via rtsp:// protokoll?
<chakka> is there any jigdo file for freespire if there from where will i get
<SanjayB> SecrethX: Unmount the NTFS part. first. then re-mount using "mount ntfs-3g <device> <mount-point>" or just "ntfs-3g <dev> <mount-point>" - for eg. i use "ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<chakka> i have downloaded a freespire cd and is corrupted so will i be able to patch work on the downloaded thing rather than downloading again?????
<SecrethX> SanjayB, ok ill try, hold on
<AlexC_> !repeat | chakka
<ubotu> chakka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chakka> AlexC : i have downloaded a freespire cd and is corrupted so will i be able to patch work on the downloaded thing rather than downloading again?????.... Is there any freespire jigdo available if yes from where will i get
<arso> how can i install a gtk theme?
<SanjayB> SecrethX: But I also recommend you read up a little on ntfs-3g and make sure you have other updates, etc. installed before using it . It is still a little risky, I believe .
<intgr> Anlar: The only thing I could change from the BIOS was ATA/AHCI and that didn't change anything.
<AlexC_> chakka: that's the 3rd time you've said now, I answered you the first time - stop repeating
<PriceChild> druigrok, I've found http://openkiosk.sourceforge.net/ which is kde and seems nice to keep things locked down.
<druigrok> thanks a lot!
<PriceChild> druigrok, I don't think it will manage time etc. though... *looks*
<druigrok> i gonna figure it out
<chakka> sorry alexc is there anyone else who knows : i have downloaded a freespire cd and is corrupted so will i be able to patch work on the downloaded thing rather than downloading again?????.... Is there any freespire jigdo available if yes from where will i get
<SecrethX> SanjayB, yes I know, and I know about ntfs-3g (I've read an article about it) but I never used it, and Im helping a friend of mine who cant speak english :p
<PriceChild> druigrok, wait it does :D
<PriceChild> druigrok, that looks perfect if you're happy with kde and not gnome?
<AlexC_> chakka: 4th time now, stop repeating you're question!
<desper> root@SunRay:/opt/SUNWut/sbin# ./utconfig
<desper> utconfig: fatal, Sun Ray Data store 2.2 is not installed on this host
<druigrok> oh...
<desper> need help
<chakka> i need some answers/
<druigrok> im running gnome now...
<desper> root@SunRay:/opt/SUNWut/sbin# ./utconfig
<desper> utconfig: fatal, Sun Ray Data store 2.2 is not installed on this host
<PriceChild> druigrok, you want gnome?
<chakka> is there anyone who could help me
<druigrok> yes
<AlexC_> chakka: that does not mean you repeat your question _4_ times, wait.
<arso> AlexC_:  can u help me with installing gtk themes?
<PriceChild> druigrok, why do you "want" gnome? :P
<AlexC_> arso: drag-drop it in to System->Prefs->Themes
<Thursley> druigrok, also have a look at http://sourceforge.net/projects/cybera/
<PriceChild> druigrok, remember that users will be using what...? firefox... perhaps kopete?
<MBR> how to i change the booting options for ubuntu 7.04? i want to boot right to console instead of booting directly in to gnome.
<chakka> : i have downloaded a freespire cd and is corrupted so will i be able to patch work on the downloaded thing rather than downloading again?????.... Is there any freespire jigdo available if yes from where will i get
<druigrok> wee using cybera now
<arso> Alex the whole folder?
<druigrok> but it doesnt run on linux
<arso> AlexC_:  the whole folder?
<Thursley> druigrok, ow, my bad then
<PriceChild> druigrok, will they even care if its firefox and not konqueror etc. ?
<Kevin4381> I can't get gnome to start up now.
<AlexC_> PriceChild: mr. chakka here insists on repeating his question every min,it's the 5th time now,
<DjViper> !offtopic | chakka
<ubotu> chakka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Newbie_Dude> How do I run a .PL file? Particularly, I'm installing vmware-server.pl and the instructions say type "sudo vmware-pl" but I get a "command not found"
<druigrok> i dont think they will
<PriceChild> druigrok, what other apps do they use?
<AlexC_> arso: if it's a folder, put it into ~/.themes (you'll have to view hidden files/folders)
<druigrok> im gonna try kde openkiosk
<Kevin4381> can somebody tell me how to fix ubuntu when it breaks :)
<PriceChild> chakka, We don't support freespire here. please try their forums or channels etc.
<Kevin4381> it seems like everything I do breaks it.
<druigrok> btw i have kde at home
<Kevin4381> and its not easy to fix.. I even kept track of what I did this time.. so I could do it backwards
<Kevin4381> and its broke again
<LiLW> hey I have a problem installing Ubuntu Studio, can someone help me?
<druigrok> pricechild, can ubuntu server run kde?
<vranac> What was the name of that POP mail checker? Sorry...
<AlexC_> druigrok: why would you want a DE on a Server?
<PriceChild> druigrok, ubuntu server is just the very bare bones of ubuntu
<arso> AlexC_:  how do i view hidden filesp lease?
<PriceChild> druigrok, its like a minimal install
<Almighty_Henaro> IS there any camcorder through  FireWire programs for linux?
<Newbie_Dude> How do I run a .pl file
<AlexC_> arso: View->Shown Hidden Files
<arso> AlexC_:  thnx a lot
<PriceChild> druigrok, ubuntu and kubuntu use the same software sources, and you could even have both gnome and kde installed at once.
<druigrok> i will go try some things out now
<druigrok> thanks
<druigrok> i might be back later
<LiLW> is there someone that can help me installing ubuntu studio? if I update it from feisty fawn it gives an error at the audio packages
<chakka> is there any good way to change the screen resolution in kde???
<druigrok> great service.. great channel
<PriceChild> LiLW, #ubuntustudio
<chakka> is there any good way to change the screen resolution in kde???
<PriceChild> good luck druigrok
<PriceChild> chakka, try #kubuntu and please stop repeating
<chakka> is there any good way to change the screen resolution in kde???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<arso> AlexC_:  umm , do i just type ~/.themes in the address bar?
<AlexC_> arso: ~/ is short for /home/username
<Seoke> When I try to put in my Talladega Nights DVD I get the error "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Talladega_Nights'."  What should I do to fix this?
<AlexC_> arso: so, go into you're ~/ folder (home folder) and go View->Shown Hidden Files and you will see the folder .themes
<Newbie_Dude> I am trying to install VMWare Server.. During one of the steps it says to type "sudo vmware-install.pl" but I get "command not found" I asked in VMWare they said it's an Ubuntu problem and to ask here. ;_;
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<arso> AlexC_:  i see, i did that, and i put the folder of the theme in .themes, but it still doesnt show up in system>prefs>themes
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, whilst in the same directory
<Newbie_Dude> PriceChild: you are amazing :)
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, the ./ tells it to look in the same location... otherwise it looks in your PATH
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, once its installed, if you want to do sudo vmware-config.pl then you DON'T use the ./ as you do want it to look in your PATH and not current directory
<MBR> how do you change the boot option to boot directly in to console instead of gnome?
<BaD_CrC> *hiss* it's starting to get daylight
<Newbie_Dude> what do you mean "in my PATH" you mean in the directory I am currently in in the terminal?
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, in a terminal type "echo $PATH"
<Qeyz> echo $PATH
<Seoke> When I try to put in my Talladega Nights DVD I get the error "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Talladega_Nights'."  What should I do to fix this?
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, it will then list the locations on your system that it searches, to find what you typed whenever you run a command
<Qeyz> upppsss
<arso> AlexC_:  are you there?
<Qeyz> sorry
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM can't get an IP address. (ipconfig /renew gives Unable To Contact DHCP Server) I'm using a tun interface, what should I do?
<Newbie_Dude> PriceChild: wow, that's crazy
<pringat> hi, when I do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" in feisty I get "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"and "The Flash plugin is NOT installed.". How can this be solved?
<arso> hey guys , i am having trouble installing a theme.
<zoom> hello friends !! i want to lunch my iptables rule at the start up i now it's with init.d and rc3.d but wheure can i found doc to now the number of the link SXX.iptable please
<arso> i am dropping the uncompressed theme folder into .theme
<arso> but its still not showing up in system>preferences>themes
<newbie77> hi all. i can't get my add/remove to run. anybody help me please
<Anlar> pringat: why not sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfee ? :)
<Newbie_Dude> Unable to build the vmon module. ;_;
<arso> PriceChild:  can u help me with the theme thing?
<PriceChild> erm
<Music_Shuffle> Anlar, nonfree**
<pringat> Anlar: which is the difference?
<PriceChild> arso, try using the install button on the theme dialogue, and openning the theme tar.gz from there
<nikin> hy.. i ame trying to use hdparm in 7.04 but i get input output errors.. the drive is sda but it is an IDE drive
<arso> PriceChild:  ok.
<Anlar> pringat: less work and automatic updates
<pringat> Anlar: go you think that it matters?
<PriceChild> nikin, yeah everything gets handled by libata now
<Qeyz> arso, why don't you try to install it from the Theme Manager itself?
<PriceChild> nikin, but i don't know about your problem sorry
<arso> Qeyz:  how?
<Anlar> pringat: yes, as you don't gain _anything_ extra from doing manually
<pringat> Anlar: can you give me more info please?
<stefg> nikin: hdparm and libata don't along. Doesn't work if your drive is handled as scsi
<ManaPirat> is there a way to install flash on 64-bit ubuntu<? :-)
<PriceChild> !flash64 | ManaPirat
<ManaPirat> !flash64
<ManaPirat> ;)
<ManaPirat> your bot sleeps
<abedo> hey guys , any help about reverse Shell (using ssh)
<PriceChild> ubotu, ping
<ubotu> ManaPirat: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubotu> pong
<Qeyz> arso: System >> Preference >> Themes, and drag'n dropping your file there
<pringat> PriceChild: you are right, I'm running amd64
<PriceChild> there we go :)
<ari_stress> abedo: what do you mean reverse?
<Qeyz> arso: or just klik the install theme button
<ManaPirat> thanks i'll check it out
<arso> Qeyz:  ok i did that,
<arso> Qeyz:  it said theme correctly installed
<pringat> PriceChild: let me read this info you've given
<arso> Qeyz:  but the theme stil doesnt show up in the list
<nikin> stefg :D and how is libata with speed? should i look for a ay to diesable libata, and use hdparm ?
<newbie77> add/remove cannot open
<newbie77> help me please
<PriceChild> newbie77, why not, what does it say?
<Qeyz> arso: try to browse into the theme details
<newbie77> it doesn't say anything
<abedo> ari_stress: it's called that , I can login to my friend's PC via ssh to a server
<newbie77> it just won't open
<arso> PriceChild: Qeyz i used install theme, and clicked on the .tar.gz and it said theme installed correctly, but it still doenst show up
<stefg> nikin: stop worrying, all is good :-)
<PriceChild> arso, I don't know then sorry.
<ari_stress> abedo: so you want people to be able to login to your box? sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<PriceChild> arso, sure the individual items aren't there?
<nikin> stefg: so 21 MB/sec is the most i can get out of my hd?
<arso> PriceChild: what do u mean?
<PriceChild> even though it doesn't show a one on the main bit
<ubutom> newbie77, if you have synaptic open, close it
<PriceChild> arso, well there are several pieces to a theme
<Qeyz> arso, it might not a "full theme", you can make sure by browse the Theme Details
<stefg> nikin: what type of hd? how old? waht's the PCI us speed?
<arso> PriceChild:  the ones inside the folder after i uncompress it?
<arso> Qeyz:  ok.
<PriceChild> arso, no, on the themes gui
<Qeyz> just click the theme details or details button, something like that i guess
<arso> Qeyz: PriceChild: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/TGT4-Chrome?content=62674 this is the theme
<newbie77> i've restarted system, open nothing
<arso> PriceChild:  but its not showing up on the themes gui
<newbie77> still, it won't run
<nikin> stefg: p3 board... ATA66 , hd is Maxtor 120Gb  8 Mb cache
<arso> PriceChild:  brb, toielt.
<stefg> nikin: should deliver around 30Mb/s, but i think the host controller limits taht
<AlexC_> Hey, if I write a bash script to update an SVN working copy and then change some permissions on a file - do I put it in /usr/bin ?
<wonka071> hello all
<nikin> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801AA IDE (rev 02)
<erUSUL> AlexC_: /usr/local/bin/
<ari_stress> AlexC_: it's better in /usr/local/bin
<seon> hello i had a windows partition and i was beginning an ubuntu install in a free partition but i miss my click and ubuntu has formatted my windows partition , can i found a linux software to recover it
<PriceChild> seon, i'd advise you to send it off to a data recovery centre if its really worth it...
<AlexC_> erUSUL: ari_stress ok thanks for that - also, in my script I will have chown group /path/to/file. A normal user wont have permission to do that, how can I in the bash script check if the user has permission etc?
<arso> PriceChild:  ok, back.
<wonka071> is anybody using ubuntu ultimate gamer ed ?
<arso> PriceChild:  so is it a complete theme?
<seon> PriceChild> ok
<newbie77> do i have to reinstall add/remove?
<PriceChild> arso, I don't know
<nikin> stefg :( i as thinking i could get around 60 ... :( so my only home is SCSI
<nikin> hope*
<PriceChild> newbie77, It should be there if you're looking in the right place
<PriceChild> newbie77, whoops not to you
<ari_stress> AlexC_: as long as the user has the permission, the script will run OK. otherwise it will error
<AlexC_> cool ok,
<PriceChild> arso, it should be there if you're looking int he right place, choose edit theme or whatever and use that to check all the pieces
<ubutom> newbie77, if you have synaptic open, close it, as there can always run just one instance of the package application.
<arso> PriceChild:  but the theme isnt getting added to the list, so i cant edit it, it says the theme was added correctly, but its NOT showing up in the list
<ubutom> newbie77, then try to open add/remove again
<stefg> nikin: it's not the disk, it's the speed of the bus
<newbie77> i'm not running synaptic
<PriceChild> arso, there isn't just one thing to look through though
<seon> last question : i need to install an ubuntu server, but in the partitionning i can only have three partition why?
<PriceChild> arso, there's several lists, icons, borders etc.e tc.
<Qeyz> arso: just choose any other theme and click on details or whatever
<arso> Qeyz:  ok, and?
<Qeyz> arso,and try to find your theme there
<arcad3> how can i setup the refresh rate to a bigger value
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ari_stress> seon: how many partitions it will show up you expect?
<nkbreau> just installed ubuntu... can somone reccomend a good mail client i can use to interface to my gmail account ?
<nikin> stefg : i see... so unless i get an IDE controller for AGP :) i cant do better... or if i strow my dual P3 maschine from the 5th floor and get something with PCI-E :D
<Qeyz> arso, just browse it carefully and see if there's something like the theme you've installed there
<arso> Qeyz:  it worked, i am using the new theme now :) thnx
<ari_stress> nkbreau: anything will do: kmail, evolution, thunderbird
<seon> ari_stress> i have swap, /, /home and i can with the free space have a /var or /usr
<stefg> nikin: second hd with  raid0 on lvm
<wonka071> i have a install error in ultimate gamer GNOME setting deamon error ?
<Qeyz> arso, your welcome
<arso> Qeyz:  i edited the current theme, then clicked install at and selected the .tar.gz
<Qeyz> arso, to see you made it
<newbie77> clicked Add/Remove, > "Starting Add/Remove...." > nothing happened
<nikin> stefg: i see.. but if the bus is the limit... what is the diferencE?
<ari_stress> seon: if you have already used all the partition, you cannot add new partition
<arso> Qeyz:  too bad the theme sucks :P
<stefg> nikin: you're using two channels
<arso> Qeyz:  i have to find another, lol
<arso> !h.264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h.264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ari_stress> arso: lol
<arso> ari_stress:  :P
<Qeyz> arso, hihihi, that's another problem i guess? :p
<arcad3> !xork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arcad3> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arso> Qeyz:  yep , but i know how to do it now.
<seon> ari_stress> what is all the partition, i have 80 GB, and after swap , / and /home i have 40gb FREE
<arso> can anyone help me with h.264 codecs/?
<arcad3> !refresh rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> stefg : and so i can get about 150% of the speed of 1 hd... or 200 ?
<delphine> LUT
<seon> ari_stress> maybe i have a limit number?
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM (Windows XP) can't talk to the host or the internet, I'm using TAP, what should I do?
<Qeyz> arso: have you tried ffmpeg?
<delphine> ?
<arso> Qeyz:  no, i'll get it now.
<arcad3> how can i modify the refresh rate for my PC that is using Ubuntu?
<arso> Qeyz:  its in synaptic?
<arcad3> from 50 to 85 Hz?
<stefg> nikin: closer to 150%, but seek time will still be the same. STR (sustained transfer rate) is not everything
<Qeyz> arso: yuppp
<delphine> YOPP
<Qeyz> arso: or you can type in the console something like: apt-cache search ffmpeg
<delphine> ^^^
<Qeyz> arso, don't forget the sudo
<Qeyz> :p
<ari_stress> seon: you can always backup your data to another pc, and install new into the disk, but this time make the partitions you need
<delphine> bom chika wawa
<arcad3> !ubunutu alien
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunutu alien - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arso> Qeyz:  ok, i'll try now
<nikin> stefg: i wanted this speed for transfering huge files over LAN ..
<seon> ari_stress> i understand but why i can have many partition
<arso> Qeyz: sudo: apt_cache: command not found
<flush> yo anyone familiar with bnc
<stefg> nikin: 100M-lan typically gives you 3-6 Mb/s. simply stop worrying
<Qeyz> arso, if you're not familiar with the terminal, just use synaptic instead
<nikin> stefg : gigabit LAN is also limited by bus?
<stefg> nikin: of course. Gigbit lan in a P3 is nonsense
<arso> Qeyz:  ok.
<ari_stress> btw, anyone using ubuntu with gnome in a notebook now?
<arso> Qeyz:  synaptic tells me i already have the ffmpeg codec library
<nikin> stefg :D good to know :D hmmm , now i understand that i shouldnt go to the pub every time i had Hardware based classes :D
<Qeyz> ari_stress: i think almost everyone here using it right now
<arso> Qeyz:  but mplayer cant play a h.264 mkv
<SoulPropagation> ari_stress: yes right now why
<Qeyz> :p
<_wattazoum_> ari_stress, yep
<ari_stress> my battery indication said that the remaining power is 1 hour 30 minutes, but the "green" color on is only a bit left
<SoulPropagation> ari_stress: batteries are weird
<Qeyz> arso: hmmmm, maybe it's on another codec list
<abedo> ari_stress: I 'm behind NAT ??
<arso> Qeyz:  i dont know any :(
<Qeyz> arso: you better googling for it first, coz i think i forgot the package name, sorry
<ari_stress> SoulPropagation: i guess so, that's why i immediately plugged the power on. i dont want to take any chances of sudden death :D
<arso> Qeyz:  ok, np
<SoulPropagation> ari_stress: :D
<ari_stress> abedo: what do you mean?
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM (Windows XP) can't talk to the host or the internet, I'm using TAP, is there anything I can do? I set a static IP and it sees the connection
<abedo> ari_stress: I have private  IP (192.168....)
<abedo> ari_stress: I mean not real IP
<arso> Qeyz:  found this in synaptic libx264-dev
<arso> Qeyz:  does it sound right?
<newbie77> clicked Add/Remove, > "Starting Add/Remove...." > nothing happened, even after system restart. help meee
<Qeyz> arso, not very sure, but just give it a try
<Qeyz> arso, and btw, have you installed the win32 codec yet?
<arso> Qeyz:  ok, btw any codecs i download, become in effect on all media players, right ?>
<pommer> hehe
<Qeyz> arso, you can dl it from mplayer's site
<pommer> 
<Qeyz> arso, mplayerhq.de
<arso> Qeyz:  wouldnt it be available on synaptic?
<Qeyz> arso, not for the win32 codec
<arso> Qeyz:  i see, ok, checking mplayerhq.de
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sancho1980> hi
<sancho1980> im having problems writing a makefile
<pringat> I'm trying to install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk; how can I know in which repos they are?
<PriceChild> !info ia32-libs
<ubotu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Qeyz> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pringat> ubotu ah...+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah...+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arso> Qeyz:  shit, it turned out to be a problem with mplayer, i tried a normal AVI, i still get the same error
<sancho1980> i have posted my problem under http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=570932 its the very last post...can someone help me?
<Qeyz> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<arso> Qeyz:  error starting/initializing the selected video out (-vo) device
<Qeyz> arso, you must set the video output in preference pane first
<Qeyz> arso, right click on mplayer window, then click the video tab
<Qeyz> arso, select x11 for the output
<Enselic> My cd drive has suddenly stopped working, can anyone figure ut why?
<arso> Qeyz:  ok
<arso> Qeyz:  it works now :) even h.264, ty a lot
<sancho1980> its probably not a difficult question, can someone please have a look at it: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=570932 (last post)
<Qeyz> arso, you're vewry welcome arso
<stefg> Enselic: the only one with access to your box is, ...errm..., you! . So anyone == Enselic :-) we can only help, if you provide info
<Tama00> i have enabled samba shares on my ubuntu desktop, my other linux pc can access the shares through samba fine but when you try to access it with a windows computer it asks for a password!!
<Tama00> how can i get it not to ask for a password
<banangroda> Hi. I'm having some problems with WINE. When Alt-tabbing out of a fullscreen game, the resolution I played the game in is used on the desktop! Very annoying. This is not the case in Windows. How do I fix this?
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM (Windows XP) can't talk to the host or the internet, I'm using TAP, is there anything I can do? I set a static IP and it sees the connection, but it only gets a ping back from itself (1.2.2.2) not the host (1.2.2.1)
<stefg> banangroda: #winehq
<arso> exaile is great,
<arso> i thought it would be inferior to amarok, but i find it better.
<sancho1980> can no one help me? i cannot post the makefile in here so i have to use this link to the post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=570932
<Qeyz> arso: I still love amarok though :p
<banangroda> stefg, what irc network?
<arso> Qeyz:  i was having some problems with it, it was a bit laggy, donno why
<arso> Qeyz:  hey whats frame dropping ?
<Tama00> arso, when the frame drops?
<Qeyz> arso, just ignore it, it usually come from some shitty vidz :p
<arso> ahh ok
<arso> it was an option in mplayer
<stefg> banangroda: freenode. just type /j #winehq in your client
<arso> enable frame dropping
<arso> and extreme frame dropping
<arso> umm how do i make the video stretch to the full screen while in fullscreen?
<arso> it remains in its own resolution
<Qeyz> arso, change the video out to xv
<arso> Qeyz:  ok thnx, whats the difference between all these video out?
<CTho> is it really intentional that "e asdf &" kills your shell?
<CTho> (assuming you forgot to alias e to emacs)
<_rd_> synaptic has lost its index for debs, how can this be reindexed?
<Qeyz> arso, I dunno, I'm just exploring it a bit
<royel> Tama00: I believe you need to use a login on windows that has the same credentials as the samba login
<Qeyz> :D
<Newbie_Dude> Is VMWare gonna kill my computer, if I think it sucks how good is Ubuntu at removing programs?
<Chousuke> Hmmh
<secretdoor> hi!
<Tama00> royel, the login on my other ubuntu pc is a diffierent name than the username on this ubuntu pc and that works..
<Tama00> its strange really..
<Chousuke> Newbie_Dude: VMWare is outside ubuntu's control, since it doesn't come as a .deb
<arso> Qeyz:  i see, is a list of shortcuts for mplayer available on the main site? for increaising volume etc
<Chousuke> Newbie_Dude: You have to trust the vmware uninstaller script
<Newbie_Dude> Chousuke: scary, well the damage is done, already installed >_<
<Chousuke> Newbie_Dude: IME it works though
<royel> Tama00: yeah, but the samba login is the one that counts
<Qeyz> arso, try to read the man pages
<arso> Qeyz:  ok.
<_rd_> Newbie_Dude,   /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl will do the trick
<arso> !man
<Qeyz> arso: type: "man mplayer" (with no quote) on the terminal
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<newbie77> gyach-e broke my gnome-app-install??
<Tama00> royel, meh i think ive fixed it by writing guest ok = yes in the samba config under my shares
<Tama00> thanks anyways royel :)
<royel> Tama00: yw, good luck
<Tama00> :)
<kazukisan-lap> I am trying to play a avi
<kazukisan-lap> mt
<Newbie_Dude> _rd_: thanks, i dont have a reason to uninstall it yet, but just incase I'll do that :)
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#research
<kazukisan-lap> I am trying to play a avi file but the video will show up for a sec but then will go black when i click on the program and only play the sound, i tried vlc and movie player, any suggestions
<gruelius> can thunderbird import mail/address books from Outlook Exchange?
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM (Windows XP) can't talk to the host or the internet, I'm using TAP, is there anything I can do? I set a static IP and it sees the connection, but it only gets a ping back from itself (1.2.2.2) not the host (1.2.2.1). Can somebody please help me?
<Qeyz> kazukisan-lap: try mplayer or xine
<stefg> gruelius: you have to convert it with the windows version of thunderbird, then import the windows profile into the linux version, iirc
<Tama00> royel, screw windows if it wont access my files it can miss out
<Tama00> stupid windows..
<arso> Qeyz:  did u make ur own shortcutS? or do u use the defaults?
<Qeyz> kazukisan-lap: and try downloading the codec
<gruelius> stefg: ty
<anandanbu> How do i install vmware in Ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> buy, download, run installer anandanbu
<Qeyz> arso: for what?
<arso> Qeyz:  mplayer
<Qeyz> arso, mplayer?
<stefg> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dissection> I have a question. When I opened a folder in my NTFS partition, it said could not display all contents. Why is that?
<Qeyz> arso, I'm using the default
<anandanbu> But i heard there is an open source version of it
<arso> Qeyz:  where r they listed :( i checked the man , didnt understand anthing
<arso> Qeyz:  i just know space is pause :P
<ari_stress> dissection: strange
<arso> Qeyz:  i just need to know volume up/down and fullscreen
<Qeyz> arso: f = fullscreen , 9 for decrease vol, 0 for increase
<arso> thanks :)
<arso> a lot.
<arso>  this movie is amazing
<Qeyz> arso, tou're welcome, again :D
<arso> great quality, the codecs seem (Y)
<kazukisan-lap> qeyz: i downloaded the codecs with movie player, unless im missing something
<Qeyz> kazukisan-lap: try installing all the gstreamer plugins
<royel> Tama00: lol
<arso> Qeyz:  dont u get bored dealing with us noobs?
<dissection> ari_stress: Looks like remounting it fixed it. It showed 9GB in the folder earlier, and now shows 12GB. Strange indeed.
<Qeyz> arso: nope, glad to see linux work for you
<royel> Tama00: I use samba all the time, it is a little bit tricky, but well worth the time to set it up proper.
<Qeyz> :)
<arso> :) great.
<arso> btw, do u know how i can find the current fps ?
<arso> of the video playing.
<Tama00> royel, it shouldnt be tricky:(
<_rd_> Newbie_Dude, be sure to chk /etc/vmware after unistall to be sure all the files are removed
<royel> Tama00: it wouldnt be linux! ;)
<Tama00> royel, then they shouldnt call it ubuntu linux for human beings lol
<royel> Tama00: good point, but have you tried many other distro's?
<Qeyz> arso, oopps, sorry, I now nothing about that
<arso> Qeyz: i just got an error,too many video packets in the buffer. and the video stopped.
<Tama00> royel, sure have
<Qeyz> arso: try to disable the extreme frame droppping
<arso> its disabled.
<royel> Tama00: then you know, this one does a pretty good job of simplifying things for dumb human beings :)
<arso> anyway its fine now.
<Tama00> royel, its not good enough if i can get samba working to share stuff on windows
<arso> i'll be back later guys. time to enjoy some movies. thanks for all the help.
<Tama00> so its got a while to go yet
<arso> oh shit.
<arso> i need to do that do
<arso> file sharing network with a windows laptop
<younghacker> is postgres capable of accepting xml data?
<arso> Qeyz:  can u help me with that?
<royel> Tama00: you can't get access to the shares from windows?
<Tama00> yup
<Tama00> but linux works
<Qeyz> arso, sharing file from linux or from windows?
<royel> Tama00: I thought you just wanted to be rid of the pesky uname pword prompt
<fatbrain> Hello, can I detect if the GPU in my computer is sitting in an AGP slot or a PCIe slot?
<Tama00> royel, well yeah, it doesnt work cause it wants a user/password
<arso> Qeyz:  umm from windows, i want to access the shared documents on the windows laptop
<Tama00> but linux doesnt ask for the user/password
<Qeyz> arso, my suggestion would be: google, since it might take some long step*
<arso> fatbrain:  open the case and take a look?
<halotracer> guys i am nu to ubuntu could tell me how to login in as root
<arso> Qeyz:  darn :(
<royel> Tama00: an you dont know what username password to use?
<Tama00> arso, lol i probably got the same problem
<Qeyz> arso, and I'm just got to logoff right now
<fatbrain> halotracer: I dont want to void their warranty
<arso> Tama00:  but i didnt try anything yet.
<Qeyz> arso, sorry dude
<Tama00> royel, no i dont want a username/password at all
<arso> Qeyz:  its fine, thnx for all the help. ttyl
<Tama00> like the other linux box doesnt ask
<Tama00> and it works fine
<Arso> Tama00:  was it complicated setting it up?
<halotracer> thanx but
<Arso> lol harry potter releases today.
<Tama00> Arso, i just clicked a few things and my ubuntu shares on my pc work on my other ubuntu computer but fail on my windows computer
<Qeyz> arso, if you just want to browse windows share, go to Location >> Network
<Tama00> Arso, i give up haha
<Arso> Tama00:  shit, i wont even try then :P
<Arso> Qeyz:  ok, i'll try
<PriceChild> Arso, please watch the language :)
<Arso> PriceChild:  ok. :)
<Arso> Qeyz:  location ?
<Qeyz> arso, or just type smb:// on the file manager
<fatbrain> erm, arso, not halotracer.
<Tama00> Arso, lol
<fatbrain> heh
<SecrethX> is there any way that you can recreate your /etc/fstab automatically?
<Arso> Qeyz:  ok.
<Kevin4381> some items in my applicatiosn menu do not have icons (just the blank window/default icon) ... how can I configure icons for items in the main menu?
<Otacon22> how can i flush up dns ttl cache?
<Arso> Qeyz:  what does that do?
<halotracer> ya got it fatbrain
<Arso> Qeyz:  coz its just  empty right now, but the laptop is switched off right now
<Qeyz> arso: it will browse you entire network for windows share i guess
<Qeyz> Arso, upppsss, you gotta switched it on dude
<Arso> Qeyz:  and i dont have to be on the same workgroup and stuff ?
<Arso> Qeyz:  how ?
<Qeyz> Arso, and it shoul be in the same network
<Arso> Qeyz:  oh, switch on the laptop
<Arso> Qeyz:  same network? do i have to set anything up? or just connect them to the router
<Qeyz> gtg guys, see ya, nice to be here
<Arso> Qeyz:  bye.
<Qeyz> arso, just connect it to the same router i guess
<Arso> ok great.
<Qeyz> Arso, bye
<Arso> bye, ty
<bluefox83> is there a terminal command to see hwo much ram a system has?
<bluefox83> *how
<Qeyz> Arso, have a nice linux box :p
<Arso> finally! :D
<Arso> i am dual booting
<gruelius> how do i get thunderbird 2?
<gruelius> i can only get no 1
<SecrethX> is there any way that you can recreate your /etc/fstab automatically?
<Arso> can anyone help me with networking? accessing shared files of a windows laptop
<gruelius> Arso: Gladly, whats your question
<Arso> smb:/// doesnt show anything
<Arso> gruelius:  hey.
<Arso> gruelius:  um, i have a windows laptop, i want to access its shared documents from my ubuntu
<m11> arso , try : smb://192.168.1.10 , assuming that is your lappy IP
<Arso> k
<gruelius> ive allways had it work straight up in KDE and Gnome with the ui
<bluefox83> how can i get Places->Network to show all systems on my network that are running nfs? >.>
<rolfen> anyone here took any sort of linux certification?
<rolfen> i'm thinking of one
<bluefox83> i doubt it, why?
<rolfen> i'm thinking of taking one... for the job
<Arso> m11:  it worked, thanks a lot.
<bluefox83> cool
<bluefox83> i was unaware there were any linux certifications
<rolfen> i wonder if i'm able too though :/
<rolfen> yeah i'm sure there are... from novell and from redhat... and probably others too
<Arso> it feels great to have everything finally up and working :D
<HEP85> bluefox83: nfs is not browseable
<pringat> ubotu ia32-libs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32-libs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> rolfen, -offtopic please :)
<PriceChild> PriceChild, apt-cache search
<bluefox83> HEP85, why the heck not? there's an option in the networking thingy to make it announce itself on the network...
<rolfen> okay PriceChild
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM (Windows XP) can't talk to the host or the internet, I'm using TAP, is there anything I can do? I set a static IP and it sees the connection, but it only gets a ping back from itself (1.2.2.2) not the host (1.2.2.1). Can somebody please help me?
<m11> // not ///
<HEP85> bluefox83: well, then it is kind of a workaround. the protocol itself isn't browseable
<bluefox83> HEP85, bummer
<bit0> anyone use OpenOffice.org Base?
<SecrethX> is there any way that you can recreate your /etc/fstab automatically?
<bluefox83> SecrethX, probably not..but you might try to google it...
<SecrethX> k, thx anyway
<vinay> i used "services-admin" to shut down a few services... suddenly now when I try to run services-admin, it says  "The configuration could not be loaded." .. i get the same if i run from command line as root.... what could be the crucial "service" i shut down ? :-S
<arso> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SecrethX> bluefox83, you know how to make a fat partition mounted at start? (trough fstab)
<arso> oh samba is preinstalled on ubuntu?
<sp3000> hell, o world.
<arso> hgello.,
<bluefox83> SecrethX, i believe you create a line something akin to /dev/hdx /mnt/point -t vfat
<SecrethX> k ty
<CTho> sp3000 determined that the apache2.2 package messes with bash
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stefg> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<CTho> it causes the shell to exit when a command fails
<bluefox83> SecrethX, don't quote me though...
<SecrethX> bluefox83, ill play with it
<HEP85> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bluefox83> SecrethX, you might want to check the ubuntu forums too
<stefg> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SecrethX> will do, thx
<pringat> I wnat to install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk and I do not know where to find them. any idea?
<bluefox83> the ubuntu forums are a great source as well as this channel
<vinay> nobody knows?
<bluefox83> nope, sorry
<sp3000> CTho|away: but only if it's background, and only sometimes o_O
<vlt> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu Feisty on my Notebook with an "ATI ... Radeon Mobility M6 LY" (lspci). To speed up 3D a little I installed "xorg-driver-fglrx" and put "fglrx"  in the "Driver" line of xorg.conf. But X doesn't start (I assume the card isn't supported). After changing the "Driver"  line back to "ati" X starts fine but now `glxears` is hardly moving. Any idea why?
<sp3000> and set -o has pipefail and errexit off, though having them on results in the same effect for bg cmds not found, but has side-effects beyond that
<stefg> !ati | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kel39> hey guys, i have a question related to CLI :) Euhm, once ive been trying out a GNU/Hurd LiveCD as i remember, and there in command line by default was enabled an option, that in the command line, when i typed a command and typed it wrong, there was given a suggestion for a similar command. And once, when i installed DSL on one old pc, and joined to irc with a cli irc client that was by default in ids, there was a function that gave me a suggesti
<kel39> on of a complete command when i've typed a part of a command. How could i enable this in Ubuntu. thx :P
<stefg> vlt: you're probably using the mesa software emulated 3D accelaeration
<anandanbu> I have problem in installing vmware in ubuntu 7.04 as it says a previous installation was not successful and i am suppose to purge those files how do i do it
<bluefox83> kel39, i dunno, but if you find out..please let me know >.>
<stefg> anandanbu: sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware
<SoulPropagation> So my Qemu VM (Windows XP) can't talk to the host or the internet, I'm using TAP, is there anything I can do? I set a static IP and it sees the connection, but it only gets a ping back from itself (1.2.2.2) not the host (1.2.2.1). Can somebody please help me?
<anandanbu> stefg: thanks
<Meyvn> i have a dual-boot system, and after a crash last night, GRUB is no longer responding to the arrow down key (arrow up strangely works)
<kel39> bluefox83: hehe
<Meyvn> !GRUB > me
<jmchaffie> anyone willing to answer a most likely simple ahoutcast question?
<jmchaffie> *shoutcast
<AndreSilva> anyone here run ubuntu on toshiba satellite a75?
<royel> kel39: are you talking about tab completion?
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SoulPropagation> !compatibility | andresilva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> wow..the washer came on and my window started a wave on the screen at the same time..that was a little trippy >.>
<AndreSilva> !compatibility toshiba satellite a75
<kel39> royel: i guess its kinda what i mean
<AndreSilva> !compatibility toshiba satellite
<kel39> royel: yes
<AndreSilva> !compatibility toshiba
<jmchaffie> I tried several times and noone answered is why. - question slearly stated to follow :)
<IxBrad[AFK] > www.ubuntu.justgotowned.com
<stefg> !msgthebot | AndreSilva
<ubotu> AndreSilva: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<royel> kel39: it should be enabled in ubuntu, just press "tab" to make use of it
<jmchaffie> I've tried both icecaast and shoutcast + idjc. works great local network. I've done everything I can find as far as making sure porst 8000-8001 are open on the router, but no go for outsiders. any ideas?
<eBoxNet> hello ppl
<jmchaffie> Wondering if anyone has had same experience and it's something simple I probably have overlooked.
<royel> jmchaffie: my best guess would be that you need to enable port forwarding on your router, possibly even dmz
<kel39> royel: and bluefox83: oke it's working with tab comletion, but... for example my situation with Gnu/Hurd LiveCD cli, giving a suggestion for another command near a wrong typed one, i dont c it working in ubuntu heh, thats why i ask.
<SoulPropagation> Can anyone here help me with my qemu networking problem?
<jmchaffie> port forwarding is enabled, however I'm unsure of dmz. I will have to check that, had not heard of that until now.
<royel> jmchaffie: only use it if your absolutely sure you understand it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@146.68.87.203.static.vic.chariot.net.au]  by Hobbsee
* IxBrad[AFK]  was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<jmchaffie> I will have to research it before I do it. I've not heard of it until you mentioned it just now.
<bluefox83> neither have i, but it sounds very handy
<kel39> indeed
<jmchaffie> It's just odd that everything seems to work great, and I get "touches" from the shoutcast server (yp server) but nobody can get to me)
<Meyvn>  i have a dual-boot system, and after a crash last night, GRUB is no longer responding to the arrow down key (arrow up strangely works), i looked at /boot/menu.lst but couldn't find anything out of the ordinary
<Meyvn>  here's the menu.lst pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30688/
<duelboot> what is the proper syntax for /etc/fstab to mount a second disk (ext3) to allow read write for all users?
<bulmer> jmchaffie, do you have a firewall rule that prevents those ports from being hit?
<fdr> hi! how do I open an mdf file under ubuntu? It is an image created by Alcohol... thank you!
<vlt> stefg: Yes, probably using MESA, but why? It did fine before I changed xorg.conf to "fglrx" and then _back_ to "ati". Any idea how to re-activate te old settings where glxgears moved smoothly?
<erUSUL> duelboot: no possible, just mount it normally and make dirs inside the partition that you can chown or chmod
<stefg> Meyvn: seems more like the mbr portion of grub got damaged. Try to install a fresh copy to MBR
<jmchaffie> Hmmm... I don't think I even have my software firewall running right now, I checked services, but I will double check. And I do have port forwarding working on the router for 8000-8001.
<bluefox83> duelboot, mine is:/dev/hdb1       /d2             ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1
<SoulPropagation> So nobody can help me with qemu tap networking? Nobody? At all?
<Meyvn> stefg: thanks will try that
<royel> Meyvn: perhaps your key is not working at all, tested it to be sure it works?
<trippndarift> Hey there! I was wondering about some synaptic script I installed for Nautilus. I can't seem to find the exact package but it is the package that adds the "Rotate Image" option to the right click. Does anyone know much about this? What I need to know is what script it is and if it has a homepage and on top of that if the rotation of images with this Nautilus option has any negative effects on the quality of the image?
<bluefox83> SoulPropagation, no, this really isn't a channel for advanced users...
<pawan> how to manully connect to broadband
<stefg> vlt: i don't touch ati with a 10ft. pole, because i know how hard their drivers suck on linux. SO no idea from my side , sry
<enry> enibody know how to stop forever a program upgrade????
<enry> anybody
<Meyvn> royel: heh, it doesn't seem to work in emacs either
<kyncani> fdr: apt-cache search mdf
<royel> Meyvn: unplug the keyboard maybe?
<bulmer> enry disconnect your internet connectivity :)
<royel> Meyvn: or use a hammer? :)
<vlt> stefg: Ok, thank you.
<fdr> kyncani : thanks!
<Meyvn> ill' try that :)
<kyncani> fdr: np :)
<bluefox83> i think they mean set it so it wont upgrade while it still elts others upgrade
<pawan> how to create shortcut to pppoe connection on desktop
<SoulPropagation> bluefox83: it's not THAT advanced, just trying to do seamless virtualization, windows-on-ubuntu
<enry> bulmet it's a drastic decision
<enry> bulmer it's a drastic decision
<bulmer> enry yes indeed
<royel> Meyvn: might be able to use the number pad direction keys, be sure the numlock is OFF an they should act as the direction keys
<Enselic__> I think I have messed up my system, can anyone locate modules.d? I think I'm missing that one
<jmchaffie> I'm using Ubuntu feisty, and I double checked package manager, and I don't even see a firewall installed! woof...
<enry> bulmet i jut want that the upgrade daemon stopped to booring me
<stefg> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Enselic__> jmchaffie: you have iptables
<jmchaffie> oh yes of course
<duelboot> thx erUSUL (that's how I was doing it...was hoping for an automated way...oh well)..bluefox83 still doesn't work exactly like I'd like
<bluefox83> SoulPropagation, most people in here are trying to get partitions mounted, or sound or video working correctly...not a lot of people doing virtualization with proprietary software
<jmchaffie> I'm unfamiliar with all of the command though I must admit
<bluefox83> duelboot, that's how i have mine set in fstab, it automounts during bootup
<kyncani> Enselic__: apt-file search modules.d
<Meyvn> royel: ill shut down an replug keyboard, first if it works I'll let you know :)
<ari_stress> hello guys, how do i know the version of gnome i'm using? i'm on feisty
<duelboot> bluefox83, didn't want it to just automount...wanted it to give full permissions to the user mounting it
<bulmer> enry, if you right click on that icon on the top right regarding update and modify setting for updates..unclick it..works
<bluefox83> duelboot, mine does that as well
<SoulPropagation> bluefox83: So? It's a Ubuntu support channel. I'm using Ubuntu, and I need support. Where else should I go? ;)
<duelboot> bluefox83, is it your secondary drive?
<stefg> ari_stress: did you ever bother t look at your menus before typing to your irc client? :-)
<bluefox83> SoulPropagation, mmm...my guess would be the support channel for the software you are using...
<bulmer> jmchaffie, type iptables -vL  to see if any rules are set
<SoulPropagation> bluefox83: Worth a shot, it was tumbleweeds before though
<ari_stress> stefg: which menu?
<ari_stress> stefg: oh about gnome
<ari_stress> sorry :D
<stefg> omg
<bluefox83> SoulPropagation, yeah that happens sometimes...
<SoulPropagation> bluefox83: Yeah, I know.
<arcade> SoulPropagation: hmm.
<morgan> hello!
<arcade> SoulPropagation: Do you have a dhcp server on that network?
<SoulPropagation> arcade: yes, my router.
<duelboot> sorry bluefox83 I accidentally quit...is that your second drive?
<arcade> SoulPropagation: Well, is that on the TAP-network?
<arcade> SoulPropagation: I mean, you use TUN/TAP, or whatever, and that talks to your ubuntu-box ..
<ari_stress> !pessulus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessulus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> duelboot, yeah, hence the mount point is /d2
<SoulPropagation> the only things on the TAP network are Ubuntu and the Qemu box.
<duelboot> bluefox83, excuse me :)
<arcade> SoulPropagation: .. and no dhcp-server? :P
<CTho|away> sp3000: the sometimes part is fun
<Dag_> Hello, can anyone give me some assistance here? :P
* bluefox83 kicks compiz.real in the face
<SoulPropagation> arcade: Static IP's on Ubuntu and Qemu
<jmchaffie> well, there are three entries, INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD, with "policy ACCEPT 0 packets, o bytes) and no information below the headers on all of those.
<rolfen> Dag_ whats your problem
<bluefox83> brb i'ma restart X in the hopes the latest compiz upgrade will solve this wicked cpu eating compiz is doing
<stefg> !anyone | Dag_
<ubotu> Dag_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dag_> rolfen: where you from?
<sp3000> CTho|away: it's so much fun it's really nothing to do with apache2.2-common's badh_completion.d or anything, either :D
* sp3000 goes with random shell race
<rolfen> Dag_ lol, thats your problem? i'm from somewhere in the middle east...
<SoulPropagation> arcade: as a general rule I'll use static IPs whenever I can.
<arcade> SoulPropagation: I'm not sure how VM's and so forth works, but I would expect your machine to talk to itself through some virtual interface shared between the machines, and the one of the hosts doing the routing, and providing dhcp to the other machines.  I may, however, be completely wrong in how it works.
<Dag_> I'm going to buy a Canon EOS 400D and I wonder how will that go as I have Ubuntu, like connecting the camera to my PC, will it find it? And is Ubuntu great for photographers? I'm used to Windows and Mac, but I hate them both.
<arcade> SoulPropagation: Or static IP's, as long as the 'host OS' provides the routing.
<SoulPropagation> arcade: I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo :p
<amexa> hello
<arcade> SoulPropagation: I know how it works with SOlaris and zones, and there you have virtual interfaces that is inherited by the guest-solarises.  No clue in your environment though.
<jmchaffie> well, there are three entries, INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD, with "policy ACCEPT 0 packets, o bytes) and no information below the headers on all of those.
<stefg> !hardware | Dag_
<ubotu> Dag_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stefg> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Dag_> What does !hardware | Dag_ mean?
<jmchaffie> bulmer: (sorry, forgot name intro) well, there are three entries, INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD, with "policy ACCEPT 0 packets, o bytes) and no information below the headers on all of those.
<rolfen> Dag_ well you wont be easily able to run photoshop on ubuntu. there's a way but it involves wine and a couple of hacks, and is not easy
<Dag_> I don't want Adobe Photoshop :)
<royel> Dag_: it's a command to the irc bot, ubotu
<stefg> Dag_: there's a list of all hardware founf to be ubuntu-compatible
<bulmer> jmchaffie, okay well that tells you, no rules so it is open
<rolfen> ok good then :)
<Dag_> I want a better program or as good as program as Adobe Photoshop but just a program that is made for Linux.
<Dag_> Same with Album Gallery.
<DBLue> The Gimp
<Dag_> digiKam & The Gimp?
<sp3000> 1) ingredients: one shell
<Dag_> Good choice?
<Dag_> That is what I've got right now.
<arcade> SoulPropagation: heh.  Look at the 'cons' for the TAP network
<amexa> since i have installed beyl, some button have gone in the main panel such as network icon and gdesklets icon(gdesklets is running, though the icon doesn't load in the login). does anyone know how to help me??
<jmchaffie> bulmer: ok that's good. Well, I'm stumped then. I've worked on it for hours. a couple of days now actually. I guess I'll keep poking at it. Research the dmz thing.
<stefg> !beryl | amexa
<ubotu> amexa: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sp3000> 2) steps: iusfbdfvb &
<sp3000> 3) repeat until shell decides to exit
<SoulPropagation> arcade: *blank stare*(
<bulmer> jmchaffie, what kind of dsl modem/router you have in front of your ubuntu?
<sp3000> I can't reproduce that on my debian box
<arcade> SoulPropagation: Did you follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179472 ?
<Dag_> Hey guys, this just sux :(
<Dag_> Ubuntu has no Support for Canon EOS cameras at all!
<Dag_> Not even 350
<arcade> Dag_: huh?
<Dag_> Just those poor Digital Cameras.
<arcade> Dag_: I'm using one with ubuntu
<rolfen> Dag_ the choice depends on you... personally i prefer photoshop over GIMP
<Dag_> arcade: what?
<Dag_> arcade: are you using a canon eos camera on ubuntu?
<Dag_> i did not see it on the list you guys gave me!
<arcade> Dag_: An Canon EOS 400D or something.
<SoulPropagation> arcade: Oh geez, I'm a total idiot. I didn't even finsh the damn thing
<arcade> SoulPropagation: oupsie. :)
<Dag_> i'm going to buy a Canon EOS 400D, I need it to work with Ubuntu
<arcade> SoulPropagation: There you go then.
<Dag_> Does it? :D
<arcade> Dag_: Very well.
<Meyvn> royel: it's working again, solution: 1) hold keyboard upside down 2) shake it :D
<jmchaffie> bulmer: It's a Buffalo AirStation
<SoulPropagation> arcade: Really. I've been trying to get help for like 4 hours now,
<arcade> Dag_: Haven't had a single problem with it
<bluefox83> Dag_, should mount like a filesystem...
<arcade> Dag_: plugged it in, and it worked.
<Dag_> arcade: awsome. how does it work with digiKam?
<sp3000> but on feisty when I do that a few (one to a dozen) times, the shell decides to exit normally at some random iteration
<royel> Meyvn: lol, good job!
<arcade> Dag_: perfectly well.
<Dag_> arcade: great! :D
<jmchaffie> bulmer: Also, one protocol I'm not familiar with is UPnP - it is enabled, can this cause any grief?
<arcade> Dag_: Not a single hickup.  It _Just Works_(TM) :-)
<royel> Meyvn: a Hammer would have been more fun imo :)
<Dag_> I'm really happy I went over to Ubuntu, really.
<bulmer> jmchaffie, i dont know about that protocol either
<Dag_> It's so much better then anything I've had.
<Meyvn> royel: often the problem is simpler then I think :P i was thinking something was wrong with GRUB, when it in fact was fine. thanks a lot )
<stefg> Mevyn: a variation on the '3 inch method'... lift device 3 inches, drop it
<DBLue> Why i can't unmount any partition, i get error in Ubuntu Gnome Desktop
<bluefox83> jmchaffie, i believe UPnP is plug and play O.o
<royel> Meyvn: anytime :)
<Meyvn> royel: and yes a hammer would have been more fun ^^
<royel> Meyvn: it's not too late!!! :)
<Meyvn> been using this keyboard for like 3 years, but i clean it once in a while
<jmchaffie> bulmer: I figured it was... just wasn't sure if it would cause issues. I have everything setup static though.
<Meyvn> it likes my crumbs
<DBLue> Are there any Linux Keyboards?
<Dag_> good question dblue!
<rolfen> DBLue what whould that be?
<royel> Meyvn: I been using the same keyboard for close to 10 years, I have bought dozens of replacements an never liked the feel of any new ones, I will die when this one gives out.
<Dag_> keyboard without "windows" buttons
<Dag_> hahaha
<Meyvn> royel: lol
<rolfen> ah ok :)
<rolfen> with a little pinguin instead...
<Dag_> yes!
<Dag_> perfect
<DBLue> That is Cool
<Meyvn> royel: yeah, i <3 my keyboard
<DBLue> Maybe with Tux on it
<Dag_> ill start production right away
<Dag_> u guys buy?
<Dag_> :D
<Dag_> make me rich
<razorx> annyone played doom3 on ubuntu ?
<Dag_> not me
<m11> dblue, i use black marker ;)
<rolfen> well... if it's not too expensive...
<stefg> http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/images2/article373/tuxgraphicssolution.jpg
<Dag_> hm, it will be cheap!
<Dag_> lol
<bulmer> jmchaffie, does your AP allocates or reserves those ip range as static ?
<kenro_> Anyone know the appropriate #irc for direct connect?
<Gasten> Hey! How do you exit X?
<akos> gasten alt+ctrl+f1
<rolfen> Gasten you want to go back to the TTY?
<akos> Gasten, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rolfen> yeah that's it like akos said
<Gasten> akos: Sure, I know. But I want to be able to boot it again with another WM.
<Enselic> Dag_: you might wanna try the development version of GIMP   the stable version is more than two years old
<Gasten> akos: thanks!
<jmchaffie> bulmer: Well, I setup my machine as a static address, then setup the ip range in the router... I'll check but not sure there is a specific 'static' setting for range... then I have port forwarding for MY ip.
<leonheart> hi
<riaal> Hi Im having a real problem, I want to share folders from different harddrives in one folder.. check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506090
<DBLue> I found a keyboard on google!
<DBLue> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39164303,00.htm
<DBLue> It looks cool
<kenro_> Maybe no one uses direct connect anymore?
<Enselic> When I run    sudo lshw | grep -i cd    I get no interesting hits, and my CD doesn't work in Ubuntu Gutsy I can boot from it however, so it is not a hardware problem, and it even worked earlier today! How should I proceed to get my cd working again?
<Enselic> cd reader*
<Dag_> Enselic: how do i get it?
<bulmer> jmchaffie, yeah check those..and i have not used the port forwarding on those kind of routers, i normally put my linux (as router with iptables) in the dmz
<stefg> !gutsy | Enselic
<ubotu> Enselic: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<pringat> I wnat to install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk and I do not know in which repository I can find them. any idea?
<Enselic> stefg: I know, but this isn't Gutsy specfic :(
<Enselic> stefg: that is, the procedure to get it working should be the same, right?
<Enselic> Dag_: I strongly recomend you to build it from source
<kenro_> !ubotu dc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dag_> Enselic: what do you mean? i'm new you see.
<Enselic> Dag_: I can help you build it if you have some time to spare
<kenro_> !ubotu unstable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dag_> Enselic: i've got 1 hour, is that good?
<kenro_> Bah. stupid bot.
<Enselic> Dag_: do you have a fast system?
<stefg> Enselic the gutsy kernel might have changed. try to boot feisty, and only come back, if its still an issue with that
<Dag_> Enselic: very fast.
<jmchaffie> bulmer: ok cool, thanks tons. Gives me much more to go on for now. At least I now have a new angle to go on instead of beating my head against the wall on the same stuff! :)
<Enselic> Dag_: are you used to using the terminal?
<Dag_> Enselic: a little
<Enselic> Dag_: ok, let's give it a try
<Enselic> Dag_: fire up a terminal
<Dag_> Enselic: possible for private chat? it's hard to follow everything here so many ppl talking
<Enselic> Dag_: sure
<Enselic> Dag_: you need to register with nickserv though
<sam542> how big should i make my /var in comparison to my /usr? im thinking that my /var should be 60% as big as my /usr atm
<Kjellviz> are there any problems/risks with installing kubuntu in a tri-boot where ive already got vista and ubuntu installed ?
<Dag_> Enselic: ill register now one moment
<Enselic> Dag_: ok
<sam542> kjellviz there is if you resize your nfts partition
<effraie> o/
<Kjellviz> sam542: meaning it can render the remaining data on the ntfs part corrupt ?
<effraie> does somebody knows a tool to adjust monitor's RGB ?
<BadRobot> Hi there .I've installed the Ubuntu Feisty. It hangs after the message "Loading boot/initrd.....". It looks like its about to load a new screen, but the screen stays black and it just hangs there.The laptop is an ASUS A6000KM.So,could anyone give some help?
<royel> Kjellviz: as long as you have an idea of what your doing it will be fine, if your asking this question though, I gotta suspect you may not be quite the pro.
<kenro_> Anyone know the appropriate #irc for direct connect?
<kenro_> grrrrrrr
<sam542> Kjellviz yes but the risk is lower if you have a fully defragmented nfts partition
<kenro_> Anyone know the appropriate #irc for direct connect?
<Kjellviz> sam542: ok
<Kjellviz> royel: im a windows tech, but a newcomer to linux
<stefg> sam542: look at it in absolute terms. /usr will never be bigger than approx. 3-4 GB, there's simply not more stuff in ubuntu (not talking of  /usr/src). your /var space depends on what you're going to do withe the box (mysql databases? )
<royel> Kjellviz: just be sure not to use any existing partitions then, I have several distros scattered across a few different drives myself
<Kjellviz> royel: ive only got 1 drive though, its a laptop
<royel> Kjellviz: well, is there free space available already?
<Kjellviz> royel: tons
<royel> Kjellviz: why install kubuntu?
<Kjellviz> royel: hehe
<kenro_> Anyone here use DirectConnect?
<zepolen> royel: why not
<royel> Kjellviz: you can add kde to your existing ubuntu
<Kjellviz> royel: i like KDE gui, but i had kubuntu installed before i installed ubuntu, and i could not get wine etc working as in ubuntu
<zepolen> ubuntus support for multiple managers is terrible
<Enselic> Dag_: you register by      /msg NickServ REGISTER  <password>
<Kjellviz> royel: so id want a fully working os (like my ubuntu is now), and a option to boot kubuntu when i feel like tinkering and making it work ><
<nkbreau> is there a way to quickly map a drive between two ubuntu laptops to transfer some files on the same network,. kind of like a shared folder in windows ? whats the quickest/easiest way ?
<Dag_> Enselic: one moment
<zepolen> nkbreau: ftp :/
<royel> Kjellviz: I see, you should be able to do: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<bluefox83> Kjellviz, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<zepolen> Kjellviz: dont do that
<nkbreau> so i have to setup an ftp server zepolen ?
<Kjellviz> i did that on my desktop a while back
<zepolen> it will fuck up your install
<Kjellviz> royel: it messed up my install
<Johnson> argh, this nick is taken blabla
<Kjellviz> xactly
<Kjellviz> ><
<Jack_Sparrow> Kjellviz: DO what royal says, I do it here.. I can select wm at the login
<zepolen> yes nk
<zepolen> Kjellviz: DONT
<JohnsonsWhatever> Enselic: it's been done.
<JohnsonsWhatever> Enselic: what now? :)
<nkbreau> I'm guessing thats something i'll have to install ?
<Kjellviz> Jack_Sparrow: ive tried it and it messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> Kjellviz: How is it messed up
<zepolen> ubuntu's manager meta package are shit
<Kjellviz> Jack_Sparrow: not at all anymore since i reinstalled ;)
<sunken> Hi, I would like to virtualize three windows 2003 servers (configured and having applications that req. windows 2003) on a ubuntu server host. How do I do it?
<zepolen> all sorts of problems
<Enselic> JohnsonsWhatever: are you Don_?
<BadRobot>  Hi there .I've installed the Ubuntu Feisty. It hangs after the message "Loading boot/initrd.....". It looks like its about to load a new screen, but the screen stays black and it just hangs there.The laptop is an ASUS A6000KM.So,could anyone give some help?
<royel> Kjellviz: just do the kubuntu install, it can be done with no problem, I didn't know there was an issue with adding the desktop
<Kjellviz> Jack_Sparrow: but i could no longer mount my ntfs partitions
<Kjellviz> for instance
<stefg> sunken: By hiring a pro
<kenro_> !test
<kenro_> !echo: I a so bored.
<ubotu> failed
<Jack_Sparrow> Kjellviz: How about some specifics from what you remember
<kenro_> Can somebody respond in some way so I can tell I'm properly connected to this channel?
<Enselic> JohnsonsWhatever: Dag_ I mean
<Kjellviz> Jack_Sparrow: ill give you some later, now my GF is wating
<Kjellviz> waiting
<royel> Kjellviz: you need to be a bit more cautious that you dont format any used partitions though
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Enselic> JohnsonsWhatever: are you swedish?
<vranac> kenro_ WE SEE YOU
<Kjellviz> have fun heeh
<zepolen> yes what ever you do dont type 'sudo rm -rf /'
<royel> zepolen: why do you feel the need to even post it?
<Jack_Sparrow> zepolen: Not funny even to tell them NOT to do that
<AceMan> moron
<JohnsonsWhatever> Enselic: norwegian!
<ctothej> how is the upure64 repository for additional amd64 compiled apps? trustworthy? will it interfere with normal updates?
<zepolen> because of trolls
<zepolen> better to teach people
<JohnsonsWhatever> Enselic: yes it's Dag here :)
<sunken> stefg: well, I use open source too be efficient and on a low budget. I don not need expences for a 'pro' to do it. Someone have done it before, just need information about how to.
<zepolen> than security through obscurity
<royel> zepolen: your the only troll I see atm
<stefg> !virtualizers | sunken
<ubotu> sunken: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zepolen> why because i told him that kubuntu-desktop will fuck up his pc?
<zepolen> its true :/
<vranac> !WINE
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> zepolen: Wrong on both counts
<astro76> !language | zepolen
<ubotu> zepolen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sunken> stefg: k, i google that, thank you
<AceMan> zepolen are you here to help or just troll?
<zepolen> im here to watch
<stefg> sunken: so install ubuntu-server, some lightweight gui on top (fluxbox) and vmware server
<shriphani> folks, i am in need of a few ECs for my college app. is there anything that i can contribute to for ubuntu or some other open source projects ?
<sunken> stefg: k, vmware is recomended then?
<zepolen> ive already helped someone, who did YOU help AceMan
<stefg> sunken: my personal feeling it's the most mature
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: What languages do you program in?
<royel> zepolen: and how many did you hurt by typing that above command
<AceMan> didn't you see already? oh well.
<cparker> I'm getting a message saying the packages I'm upgrading can't be authenticated. These packages are supposedly coming directly from Ubuntu servers.
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: I have a quick easy one in mind
<sunken> stefg: yeah, tried it before on a windows server, kinda like it
<shriphani> Jack_Sparrow: python
<shriphani> i am not a pro at it tho.
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: Are you reg'd and do you mind pm' me
<shriphani> Jack_Sparrow: i am rgd.
<zepolen> royel: none - i taught them 1, no 2 valuable lessons: 1) never just type what somone writes in irc 2) rm -rf / is a nono
<cparker> Are there updated GPG signatures that I need to install in order for these packages to be authenticated?
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: Lets talk for a minute
<royel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<shriphani> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<sunken> stefg: by virtualizing I'll have more HW and can use then to evaluate the nice services that ubuntu server can supply our company with. Thank you
<zepolen> you can tell a kid that he will burn his hand on an iron - but if he doesnt try it, he wont believe you :/
<jkthecjer_> hmmm, anyone have any idea why my nice orinoco card with ext antenna causes much slower connection than my POS built-in ndiswrappered broadcom wifi (same access point)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp155-190.adsl.forthnet.gr]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<memoo> hi
<royel> elkbuntu: ty
<sunken> stefg: after eval. we will purchase support and pro's to tweak performence and stuff
<memoo> hi royel
<sunken> stefg: bye
<C-{pR0F> Can anyone Help with this : Qt: Locales not supported on X server ( i donwloaded the KDE , and it still shows)
<BadRobot> anyone there able to give a quick help?
<Jack_Sparrow> ask
<atul> have some problems with ubuntu 7.04
<pringat> Hello, I'm trying to install a package which is supposed to be in the main section (zcat Packages.gz | grep ia32-libs) but apt-cache search ia32-libs says that it is not there... any idea? thx
<atul> anyone to help
<mind-shift> Does anyone use DC_gui here? I need to load a hublist and I don't know how
<Jack_Sparrow> BadRobot: Have you enabled universe and multiverse repos
<C-{pR0F> Jack_Sparrow: Can u Help with this : 'Qt: Locales not supported on X server' ( i donwloaded the KDE , and it still shows)
<doronbe> hi, Im trying to compile something and I get aclocal: not found
<doronbe> whats wrong ?
<BadRobot> i can't even boot the lappy
<BadRobot> Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> BadRobot: It isnt in the repos anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry wrong person..
<atul> my keyboard is not working well at all... i was using ubuntu 6.06 and it was working fine... now i have to press a key several times before it is accepted
<xtknight> doronbe, sudo apt-get install automake
<vlt> Hello. I want to watch a dvd with xine. When starting I got "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable". So I installed a certain library to enable it. Now I get "libdvdread: Using libdvdc*s version 1.2.9 for DVD access ... libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x00013fa6)!!". Any idea what's missing here?
<Jack_Sparrow> BadRobot: How far do you get with booting the cd?
<BadRobot> .I've installed Ubuntu Feisty. It hangs after the message "Loading boot/initrd.....". It looks like its about to load a new screen, but the screen stays black and it just hangs there.The laptop is an ASUS A6000KM
<xtknight> vlt, you have libdvdcss?
<Jack_Sparrow> pringat: Where does it say that is in the repos?
<BadRobot> I can boot the liveCd without ACPI
<vlt> xtknight: Yes.
<BadRobot> i need to disable it ACPI=OFF
<adrianoc> please, i am to connect in a base samba pdc/ldap, and mounting the sharings of the samba automatically with PAM_MOUNT, but i with this error in the AUTH.LOG: su[8869] : pam_mount(pam_mount.c:453) error trying to retrieve authtok from auth code
<atul> my keyboard is not working well at all... i was using ubuntu 6.06 and it was working fine... now i have to press a key several times before it is accepted
<Jack_Sparrow> BadRobot: You can add that during the bootup even now
<xtknight> vlt, it looks like a region problem, maybe
<BadRobot> so,it install the distro,then when i reboot it,It looks like its about to load a new screen, but the screen stays black and it just hangs there
<shriphani> erm Jack_Sparrow i am still waiting.
<BadRobot> how?
<xtknight> vlt, (you know how DVDs have different regions)  that could be one reasons
<pringat> Jack_Sparrow: I've downloaded the Packages.gz file from  /ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64. The package description is in it. Am I wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: I posed a msg and didnt see you
<shriphani> hmm i posted one back.
<xtknight> vlt, but it's probably a libdvdcss problem and i dont know how to fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani: I see nothing here..
<shriphani> hmm
<shriphani> well lets try again.
<C-{pR0F> how can i know what's the version I'm using .. 6.06 , 6.10 , 7.04 ???
<binks> what does this mean ie what should i typr
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, lsb_release -a
<binks>  1.) ./configure --prefix=KDEDIR --mandir=MANPAGE_DIR (e.g. for SuSE: --prefix=/opt/kde3 --mandir=/usr/share/man)
<binks>      (use ./configure --help for more options)
<Jack_Sparrow> BadRobot: when you power up there is a msg that will let you into grub if only single booting
<pringat> Jack_Sparrow, is there any way to know in which repos can be found a given package?
<C-{pR0F> binks: thankx
<aa^way> hello ,  i took my computer to another place and bam hm my resolution got reset to 640 x 428? instead of 1278 x 768 , how i could fix it? it was really simple but i cant remember it guys
<shriphani> hmm is there any specific way to start a pvt message in irssi ?
<binks> C-{pR0F:
<Jack_Sparrow> pringat: I am busy so just ask and wait for someone else
<binks> C-{pR0F: you lost me
<pringat> Jack_Sparrow, ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> shriphani:  join #Voyager  we can use that room
<shriphani> ok
<xtknight> binks, compiling a kde program?
<C-{pR0F> binks: maybe u can help with this "QT : Locales not supported on X server" ???
<xtknight> binks, are you sure there's no package for it already?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/SuSE/2004-06/3792.html
<binks> i want kaffeine 0.8.4 only 0.8.3 in repos
<vlt> xtknight: hmmm ... I can watch the menu and some not encrypted trailers. So I think it's no region problem. Is there a newer version of libdvdcss2 than I used?
<doronbe> xtknight, thanks !
<Spee_Der> Anyone here using Xephem please ?
<razor90> hello
<xtknight> vlt, no idea.  which one did you use..?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, so if you use English maybe it should be "export LANG="english""
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zepolen!*@*]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Puppy_> If I download and install a plug-in in synaptic. How do I get firefox to reconize it
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: I'm checking it ......
<Puppy_> ??
<binks> C-{pR0F: i used export LANG=en_GB
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, some info here too http://wiki.sourcemage.org/HOWTO-Locale_problems
<xtknight> binks, ok.  "./configure=/opt/kde" should be enough
<xtknight> binks, sorry, mistake.  one sec
<C-{pR0F> binks: I can't find this dir .profile  ...
<xtknight> binks, try this:  "./configure --prefix=/opt/kde"
<C-{pR0F> it's not in the home directory
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, it is hidden
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, View->Show hidden files
<C-{pR0F> i used ctl-h
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, anything that starts with . is a hidden folder, used for configuration usually
<Puppy_> If I download and install a plug-in in synaptic. How do I get firefox to recognize it?
<xtknight> Puppy_, it automatically does, usually
<root__> ck
<xtknight> Puppy_,  type "about:plugins" in firefox see if it's listed
<root__> quit
<atul> sound does not work on restarting after hibernation
<Puppy_> ok
<binks> xtknight: no still same error
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: I'm not using Suse , and i showed the hidden folders , it doesn't exist , that .profile
<mind-shift> DOES ANYONE USE DC_gui ??!
<xtknight> binks, are you using kde or gnome?
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, then try the suggestions at http://wiki.sourcemage.org/HOWTO-Locale_problems  at the  bottom
<binks> sorry gnome
<Spee_Der> Hello Pretor
<binks> xtknight: gnome sorry
<Puppy_> xtknight: thanks!
<Pretor1ab> anyone using twonkymedia
<atul> sound does not work on restarting after hibernation
<atul> any help
<xtknight> binks, exact same error?
<BadRobot> ype,yep
<binks> xtknight: yes but im on gnome not kde so is it still /opt/gnome
<Wanne> how can i I'd like to now if I have a sound driver installed and running or not. how can I find out this?
<xtknight> binks, hmm.  try this instead: "./configure --prefix=/usr/local"
<xtknight> binks, this might do it, too: "./configure --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/share/man"
<knoppix> hello
<xtknight> !hi | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: I found an article said that upgrading to fiesty solves the problem , now i'm using dapper , and i want to upgrade to edgy->fiesty , but sometimes i here that causes problmes , and that there will b troubles is that right?
<C-{pR0F> *hear
<grub-problem> how do i reinstall the grub bootloader after installing windows on another partition?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, yeah, especially if you have extra repositories enabled, but even the official ones have problematic packages sometimes
<grub-problem> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grub-problem> ah :D
<xtknight> :P
<mind-shift> !dc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mind-shift> !direct-connect
<binks> xtknight: no luck with then either
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: and these problems .... can they b solved ? and how do i remove the extra repos???
<Jack_Sparrow> C-{pR0F: Make a quick full backup before you start
<Yarcanox> anyone heard wanne's question? sadly my ubuntu knowledge is too bad to answer this, but I guess someone else here knows the answer
<xtknight> binks, what does it report?
<mind-shift> !direct-connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct-connect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"  and pastebin it please
<binks> xtknight: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<xtknight> !pastebin  | C-{pR0F
<ubotu> C-{pR0F: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> binks, ok well that's not the same error!
<xtknight> binks, ;)
<xtknight> binks, sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<binks> oh sorry
<Yarcanox> (talking about [16:38:02]  <Wanne> how can i I'd like to now if I have a sound driver installed and running or not. how can I find out this?)
<xtknight> binks, during a ./configure you will have maybe 10 different errors but we need to know each one.  what command line did you end up using?  all the mandir stuff, etc?
<OldPink> !hi | OldPink
<binks> xtknight: ok i will lokk harder sorry
<cabrioleur> Wanne, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<OldPink> Hm.
<xtknight> binks, nah that's ok, just paste the errors here but they will always be different
<royel> OldPink: lol, hi
<OldPink> Hi Royel. :) Using Opera as an IRC client, wanted to get a feel for it, asked Ubotu to say hi. :P
<Wanne> cabrioleur, Card: SAA7134, Item: Line 1, Line 1 (100/100), Line 2(100/100)
<royel> OldPink: yeah, I seen that, I dont think he likes you ;)
<OldPink> royel: He said it in private lol :P
<C-{pR0F> xtknight; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30696/
<royel> OldPink: sure he did :)
<OldPink> !hi > royel
<cabrioleur> Wanne, looks good, you got some card. Just play with mixer and it's going to work. (I hope)
<OldPink> :P
<sancho1980> hi
<binks> xtknight: am i alwright to install kde with apt-get install kde-desktop
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, if you want to upgrade you should remove everything after ###Skype##############
<sancho1980> does anyone know how i can assign the output of a command to a variable in a makefile?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, including "Give'res repository" remove it all
<sancho1980> suppose i want X to equal the size of file "foo"
<C-{pR0F> and after that , how do i upgrade ? xtknight
<xtknight> !upgrade | C-{pR0F
<ubotu> C-{pR0F: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sancho1980> in the shell i would just write "X=$(sh echo | stat -c %s foo)"
<sancho1980> but this doesnt work in a makefile
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, oh, type "sudo apt-get update" after removing those lines/saving that file
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, that wont upgrade you but it will remove those lines for good.  after that follow upgrade instructions
<xtknight> binks, kubuntu-desktop i think
<xtknight> binks, but you dont need to, do you?
<xtknight> binks, if you use gnome, all you need to run Kaffeine is the KDE libraries.  you do not need KDE
<xtknight> binks, kaffeine can run under GNOME
<binks> im getting qt errors now
<xtknight> binks, you probably need libqt3-mt-dev
<binks> xtknight: your memery is fab
<xtknight> binks, when you get errors during configure, you usually need -dev packages, not the normal ones.  for example, you need KDE development tools, not KDE window manager
<binks> ^memory
<xtknight> hehe
<Puppy_> is there an open source shock wave program?
<binks> xtknight: checking for KDE... configure: error:
<binks> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<binks> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<xtknight> hmm
<binks> xtknight:  ./configure --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/share/man
<xtknight> binks, yeah it's telling you to change the wrong thing.  hold on
<xtknight> binks, try "sudo apt-get install kdelibs-dev"
<xtknight> binks, these are all available in synaptic but sometimes you have no idea which to choose so for now i'd figure i'd save you the headache.  usually the simplest looking one is the best, like "kdelibs-dev" not kde3.4-x343-libs-dev or whatever else there may be in there.
<dyn-86> HELP!...i'm in big trouble....for some strange reason, after i enter my password, the x server just blanks the screen for a couple of secs, then it appears again, i'm not getting a login failed message
<xtknight> dyn-86, errors may be stored in ~/.xsession-errors
<Wanne> cabrioleur, i tested in der terminal "alsamixer -c0" to "alsamixer -c3" and number 2 i know from my "windows-times". when i typed "alsamixer -d2" it says: ALSA lib control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL 2 \n \n alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for 2: No such file or directory
<Puppy_> Does anyone know a open source shock wave program?
<dyn-86> how do I fix them....? xtknight?
<riaal> Im I the first one in the world that wants to share more then one folder in my system and still only have to mount ones at the remote machine????
<dyn-86> i can't log on my desktop the way I usually do
<xtknight> dyn-86, have you tried to install compiz, beryl, aiglx, xgl, or anything similar lately?
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: I get this when i want to upgrade "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<dyn-86> no
<dyn-86> i just rebooted on windows, and when i tried 2 log on again it won't let me:((
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, hmm.  a bit odd, but go in "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the one that says "deb-src" and has dapper-security in it
<binks> xtknight: what the difference between a norm package and a -dev package
<xtknight> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xtknight> binks, a normal package like kaffeine is the Kaffeine media player.  a -dev package would contain everything you need to build something with Kaffeine.  the dev package is the development which contains headers and libraries that other applications need to compile against.
<dyn-86> soooooo........
<pragma_> ooo
<pragma_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<riaal> Im I the first one in the world that wants to share more then one folder in my system and still only have to mount ones at the remote machine???? Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506090
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, here is a clean dapper sources.list.  use this instead.  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<binks> xtknight: ok so when i write code and use include these are the dev packages
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, sorry,  i mean use this as "/etc/apt/sources.list": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30698/
<cabrioleur> Wanne, what card do you have, what kernel.
<binks> xtknight: cdparanoia error wtf never heard of it
<xtknight> binks, yea
<xtknight> binks, oh you need another lib for that, sec
<xtknight> binks, libcdparanoia0-dev
<xtknight> !info libcdparanoia0-dev
<ubotu> libcdparanoia0-dev: audio extraction tool for sampling CDs (development). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10+debian~pre0-4build1 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 160 kB
<binks> xtknight: how do you search apt for stuff like that
<xtknight> binks, use tab completion after sudo apt-get install
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install lib<press tab>
<Wanne> cabrioleur: card is onboard: HDA Intel, C-Media CM19880. kernel:2.6.20
<xtknight> take a guess at the name, you'll probably be right
<binks> xtknight: arr thankx
<astro76> C-{pR0F, error looks like this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-July/119258.html
<astro76> C-{pR0F, happened to me once yesterday with feisty
<whatwherewhen> hi there people
<stefg> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<binks> xtknight: configure complete thanks
<irunwithscissors> hey guys, if /nick and /quit are sitting in a boat and /nick falls out, who is left?
<xtknight> binks, congrats
<whatwherewhen> can anyone tel me if they have a working asterisk instalation on ubuntu
<xtknight> binks, now you probably have to type "make" or sometihng, read the instructions for it
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: replace my , with the one u uploaded ???
<xtknight> binks, if it says "make install", remember that for ubuntu you need to do "sudo make install".  but not "sudo make"  just "make" is fine for that step
<binks> just make atm then sudo make install
<xtknight> binks, yea
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, yes
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, your OLD one is here if you need it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30696/
<Netfeed> is it possible to "remake" the /etc/fstab in some nice gui or something so new partions and read and write permissions is set automaticly?
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: I'll back it up
<whatwherewhen> i download the server edition of ubuntu can anyone tell me if it has a graphical interfase for installing applications like suse uses yast?
<eltese> Wich command is it for open my sources.list in a text file so I can edit it? Isnt it edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, good idea.  and remember, there's no guarantee that upgrading won't fail.  so i would backup important data also, or make sure you know how to recover from a broken upgrade
<royel> riaal: use a symlink
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: i don't know ... if u don't mind to learn me?
<xtknight> eltese, "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stefg> whatwherewhen: not by default. a server install will only install a cli-based system, you can add a gui of your choice then
<eltese> xtknight: thanks :)
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, well chances are, if it does happen, someone can help you.  but what you'd do is bootup with a LiveCD and access your broken installation from there
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, you just have to mount your broken installation and copy the files off.
<whatwherewhen> stefg: how does one go about doing that?
<stefg> !apt | whatwherewhen
<ubotu> whatwherewhen: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: thankx .... I have a live cd ,,, and hope that it wont fail
<pringat> When I do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" I get "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" and "The Flash plugin is NOT installed.". Any idea about how to solve it? (Feisty)
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, did you use the new sources.list?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, after that you have to type "sudo apt-get update" to refresh it
<C-{pR0F> yes , i replaced my old with it
<whatwherewhen> if you aptget an application is it installed automaticly?
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, yes
<whatwherewhen> thx guys
<xtknight> if you do "apt-get install"
<xtknight> or, "sudo apt-get install"
<whatwherewhen> is sudo not used for giving u root access?
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: will this cause any problem "
<C-{pR0F> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<C-{pR0F> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<eBoxNet> whatwherewhen: is used to run something as root
<C-{pR0F> C-{pR0F: i updated , but it didn't fix!
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, umm, you still have a wine repository in there
<whatwherewhen> like the su command?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, hmm.  can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list again?
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, yea sort of
<xtknight> !sudo  | whatwherewhen
<ubotu> whatwherewhen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<whatwherewhen> if you use apt get does it look on the internet for the program or on your cdrom?
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, it can do both
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, by default a cdrom is added.  if it is not found on the cdrom, it searches a default internet address
<royel> pringat: see this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3013930&postcount=3
<whatwherewhen> i am looking for libncurses5-dev can't find it what do you do then?
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev"
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, it will search the innternet for it
<xtknight> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1336 kB, installed size 5972 kB
<xtknight> and that package exists, as you can see
<J-_> is there a howto or documentation for spamassassin for evo on the ubuntu website?
<xtknight> !spamassassin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamassassin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C-{pR0F> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30699/
<C-{pR0F> sorry no not that
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, is that for me?
<whatwherewhen> couldn't find package error!! apt get install libncurses-dev
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30699/
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, libncurses5-dev not libncurses-dev
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, well, either should work
<Cyb0rG`> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, and you might need an extra repository.  what is the exact error?
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, alright, then i guess the "WINE" error can be ignored
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, if you've done "sudo apt-get update", proceed with the upgrade
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: ok, i will try the upggrade again .. thankx
<GiZiM> *yawn*
<xtknight> nap time?
<GiZiM> Yeah im at work im in overtime
<whatwherewhen> it says could'nt fin package libncurses-dev
<GiZiM> Im so tired
<whatwherewhen> it says could'nt find package libncurses-dev
<PupUser5fdb72> if my nic does not appear in network gui config, how do I add it?
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, well paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, with pastebin.^^
<SD_> umm
<xtknight> PupUser5fdb72, then it's missing a driver
<whatwherewhen> is that where all your instalaltion programs are kept?
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, that's where apt-get searches for packages
<whatwherewhen> k let see
* royel pass GiZiM a cup of Java
<the_elite_freak> where's somewhere to get real person ubuntu help?
<PupUser5fdb72> xtknight: I forgot how to add a module and initialize it.  and can it be done on live cd?
<xtknight> the_elite_freak, you're right there
<GiZiM> *yummy* thanks in 15min the Chinese place opens up
<SD_> im running feisty, i have edited /etc/networking/interfaces to change from dynamic to static and restarted networking, and i still have my dhcp supplied ip
<xtknight> PupUser5fdb72, yes actually..  "sudo modprobe module_name"
<GiZiM> Chinese for breakfast w00t
<shriphani> by the way are there any ubuntu projects that mentor or take on apprentices ?
<royel> SD_: paste your /etc/networking/interfaces
<royel> SD_: pastebin.com
<PupUser5fdb72> xtknight which folder has modules so I can pick it out?
<xtknight> !classroom | shriphani, well there's the classroom but i dont think that's what you meant
<ubotu> shriphani, well there's the classroom but i dont think that's what you meant: The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<xtknight> PupUser5fdb72, /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<the_elite_freak> having nvidia kernal/driver compatibility probs... and gettin frustrated
<xtknight> PupUser5fdb72, what network card do you have?
<shriphani> umm.... i didn't mean that.
<royel> SD_: also, I think it should be /etc/network/interfaces  not /etc/networking/interfaces
<PupUser5fdb72> xtknight nvidia
<vinay> ndiswrapper gave me an eth1 , how do i rename that to wlan0 so NetworkManager sees it properly
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: I'll annoy u another time , can i ignore this : "Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or with synaptic."
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, umm yeah probably.  but where did you see that?
<xtknight> PupUser5fdb72, nvidia on-board NIC?
<the_elite_freak> wow ktnights the one everyones after heh heh
<xtknight> PupUser5fdb72, "sudo modprobe forcedeth" might do it
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: i skipped it , it continue to update , it's just that i'm scared of the upgrade , cuz in the forum , all the time i c problems about upgrading
<shriphani> xtknight: i meant like an open source project that would take on folks to help with.
<xtknight> shriphani, i still don't quite understand although there is Google school of code.  i thought ubuntu was in that but i'm probably not the person to ask
<the_elite_freak> brb
<shriphani> oh..
<shriphani> i want a few good ecs
<shriphani> so i thought trying to contribute to ubuntu would look good.
<xtknight> shriphani, you'd probably come across the right people in   #ubuntu-motu  (although don't ask regular ubuntu/linux console/command questions there, they dont like that)
<jpnurmi> evolution has no rss/news support?
<xtknight> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<shriphani> xtknight: they are willing to take on folks ?
<rdesh> hi
<PriceChild> shriphani, they'll take anyone who wants :)
<shriphani> oh nice.
<riaal> royel, how?? I have tried out ln -s and on the remote machine they are broken
<rdesh> in compiling my own kernel, i ntoiced i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers. is there a way to do this without rebooting the kernel first?
<GiZiM> I was a master once but i made out with my sister
<cyberphaz> lol
<xtknight> shriphani, again i'm not really sure what you mean but visit #ubuntu-motu and ask
<PupUser5fdb72> how do I add the nic to the network settings tool or do I just ifconfig?
<shriphani> i mean like i could code a bit and so on.
<SD_> royel:  sorry yea /etc/network/interfaces
<shriphani> and also learn in the process and add a few ecs to my college app.
<GiZiM> You know when your really bored when you join a Ubuntu channel just to chat
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> vinay
<royel> SD_: np, paste your file, lets have a quick look
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> vinay: edit /etc/iftab
<xtknight> shriphani, then yeah, you can fix bugs, make new programs, upload new ones, whatever.  i have no idea about the college stuff though :P
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> vinay: and change eth1 to wlan0 there, and reboot
<Pretor1ab> how can i install libupnp please?
<Pretor1ab> i get this error ushare: error while loading shared libraries: libupnp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<royel> riaal: I'm not sure, works for me
<SD_> royel: http://da-bom.com/interfaces
<xtknight> C-{pR0F, well a lot of the time upgrading does work.  especially if you use that new, default sources.list
<Pretor1ab> trying to install ushare
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, "sudo apt-get install libupnp0"
<Pretor1ab> thanks xtknight
<xtknight> !info libupnp0
<ubotu> libupnp0: Intel Universal Plug And Play SDK for Linux (shared libraries). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1-2 (feisty), package size 83 kB, installed size 216 kB
<vinay> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: aah, perfect!!! i knew it was something simple... much thanks :D
<shriphani> xtknight: what you mentioned would be nice.
<C-{pR0F> xtknight: it gonna take 8 hours , so i'm gonna crash in ,,, and thankx for helping
<xtknight> shriphani, type /join #ubuntu-motu
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> vinay, you're welcome :)
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, already latest version
<riaal> royel,  you have folders on different harddisks and then you symlinked them to on folder and then shared the folder???
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, are you trying to run a 32bit app on a 64bit system?
<Pretor1ab> nope xtknight
<SD_> it seems its simply not reading my interfaces file
<SD_> but
<PupUser5fdb72> xtknight  sorry I should have addressed you, but do add the onboard nic to network settings tool? or check that modprobe worked?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, type "sudo ldconfig" first
<the_elite_freak> back... so anyone help a guy out with his nvidia drivers?
<SD_> that cant be right tho?
<SD_> right?
<royel> SD_: http://pastebin.com/m56612cff   <-- copy paste this one, or make those changes to your file
<Yulquen> is it possible to access ubuntu desktop from xp/realvnc without having logged on physically on the linux machine?
<CheesyMonkey> the_elite_freak: Why whats up with them?
<xtknight> PupUser5fdb72, check that modprobe worked
<Pretor1ab> ok xtknight no reponse to that
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, fine, but try the program again
<xtknight> ushare
<royel> SD_: ooops, wait
<Pretor1ab> same error
<jpnurmi> what do you guys use for reading mail/news/rss feeds?
<Pretor1ab> shall i try re-compiling it
<the_elite_freak> sup cheesymonkey... I've tried every guide I can find and it seems the kernal and drivers aren't the same but not sure how to update the kernal or sync em ect
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, ^^
<royel> SD_: this one, I'm sorry .. http://pastebin.com/m29d8d7ed
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, uhh i don't think that's the problem, but if there is an option to "statically link" it that might fix
<the_elite_freak> kernel*
<RobNyc-Studio> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdouble> jpnurmi: I used to use Thunderbird but have recently become a big fan of Kontact
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, can you advise i do not know what you mean sorry
<riaal> royel, ?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, the program is called ushare?
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, yes
<sdouble> I'm unaware of it's gnome counterpart
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, upnp media server
<SD_> ahh
<SD_> royel: whats ath0?
<xtknight> SD_,  atheros ethernet card, first interface
<royel> SD_: lol, 1 sec
<xtknight> wireless usually
<SD_> ok
<SD_> so not the problem
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, you tried to add the repository and apt-get?
<Pretor1ab> yes
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, do you use 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<Pretor1ab> 32 xtknight
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, try downloading the "i386 arch" deb then
<sdouble> Pretor1ab: did you do an apt-get update after adding the repository?
<the_elite_freak> >System>Admin>Restricted Devices just gives me "Your hardware does not need any"
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, http://www.geexbox.org/debian/pool/main/ushare/ushare_1.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, yes
<royel> SD_: actually, your file should work
<Newbie_Dude> Microsoft makes me so mad...... .... If I wanted to completely delete my VMWare install and the Virtual Machines and all Configs how would I go about doing so?
<SD_> does feisty no longer read the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<royel> SD_: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, << error 404
<SD_> royel: i did that
<SD_> twice
<SD_> mabye
<royel> SD_: what happens?
<SD_> hmm
<the_elite_freak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia also doesn't support the beta drivers I need to my 8500GT
<GiZiM> Glave
<SD_> mabye it didnt kill the dhclient process
<SD_> brb
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, try http://www.geexbox.org/debian/pool/main/ushare/ushare_1.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, kool
<sdouble> the_elite_freak: have you tried envy?
<SD_> BLEH!
<SD_> same
<royel> SD_: ?
<the_elite_freak> sdouble - envy gave me pretty much the same results... when I change xconf to nvidia instead of nv it says kernel and drivers aren't the same #
<tomislav> Hello. I'm trying to get Geforce4 420 Go 32M working on Feisty, and no luck yet. I tried all 3 types of drivers from the repository, and nothing. modprobe refuses to load the module, and I don't get any useful output why it is so. Any hints where to look at?
<royel> SD_:sudo ifconfig eth0
<sdouble> the_elite_freak: ah, most unfortunate.  =/
<the_elite_freak> lol yup most unfortunate
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, #ushare depends on libc6 (>= 2.6) however ..... 2.5-0ubuntu14
<the_elite_freak> I want my beryll back..lol
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, #Package libupnp2 is not installed
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, hmm not good
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, i thought not
<SD_> royel: its the same as all other times
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, you're trying to install on feisty right?
<SD_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:5F:EA:BE:01
<SD_>           inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, well then you may need to compile it yourself
<Pretor1ab> i have tried that too xtknight
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, ok maybe you're missing linupnp
<xtknight> libupnp2
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know how to completely uninstall VMWare, all the Virtual Machines, and all the Config files? I want to obliterate any remnants of Windows (including emulated) from my computer forever.
<xtknight> we got 0, but not 2
<jetscreamer> dd?
<Pretor1ab> do you know about libupnp2 xtknight ?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, it's available here, but this is for Gutsy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libupnp2
<SD_> Newbie_Dude: vmware server, workstation, player or mabye gsx?
<Newbie_Dude> SD_: vmware-server
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, if you compile libupnp2 then it would probably work
<SD_> vmware-server has a great removal tool
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, it looks like that project is very new and uses new distros, new libupnp, new everything
<the_elite_freak> any nvidia pro's in here?
<Pretor1ab> will it compile on feisty xtknight ?
<SD_> it pretty much wipes itself clean
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, very likely, yes
<Pretor1ab> kool xtknight be back in a minute
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, http://upnp.sourceforge.net/
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, a few notes: make sure you compile with "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<arso> they dont learn
<Wips> Is there any software for Ubuntu to make a dvd-image(.iso e.g) out of a video_ts folder?
<royel> SD_: is there an error message when you try to restart the network?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, prefix must be /usr
<dcsch> join #townsquare
<jetscreamer> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<Newbie_Dude> SD_: ok i'll try to find the removal tool
<jetscreamer> /join #mplayer
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, you should probably compile both libupnp and ushare with prefix=/urs
<xtknight>  /usr*
<Pretor1ab> yes i did that xtknight
<Pretor1ab> so xtknight i have a .deb should i just go and install that
<SD_> royel: not relating to eth0
<royel> SD_: but there is one?
<SD_> i edited the standard interfaces file
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, no the .debs didnt work
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, right?
<SD_> and didnt remove the bs nonexistant interfaces that were already there
<Pretor1ab> right xtknight
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, oh do you mean the libupnp2 deb?
<Pretor1ab> yes xtknight
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, no, compile libupnp2 from scratch
<royel> SD_: do you have more than 1 nic being used?
<SD_> nope
<SD_> but it shouldnt stop eth0 from working
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, where to get the src ?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, if you compile it from scratch it also installs dev libraries.  and it's less of a mess than using a .deb that's for a newer version of Ubuntu
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, http://upnp.sourceforge.net/
<royel> SD_: comment out all the other stuff then, I'll pastebin an example
<SD_> umm
<sofval> hello is 7.4 ubuntu good for server?
<SD_> look
<joshritger> hey does anyone know how to get rid of the little grippers on the edge of the panels?
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, I cannot see the libupnp2 src there
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, it looks like, you want this: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=7189&package_id=74113
* sp3000 finds that command-not-found causes random exits on bogus bg commands
<SD_> if i ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 it still has my dhcp supplied ip
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, yea im not sure, but the 2 after libupnp can mean a billion different things
<joshritger> in gnome
* sp3000 tested 100 times instead of a dozen or so this time so the blame should be more reliable :)
<jetscreamer> try changing allow-hotplug eth0 to auto eth0 if the link comes up but you can never get a connect off of it
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, libupnp should be what you need
<sdouble> sofval: by "server" do you mean web server?
<the_elite_freak> no way for one on one help in here?
<Pretor1ab> ok xtknight guess it wont work then for me
<sofval> sdouble:just server who have workstation
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, wont work for what?
<sp3000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/127399/ fwiw
<jetscreamer> joshjosh: define grippers... the taskbar hiding things?
<Pretor1ab> i am not sure what to do xtknight
<jetscreamer> err joshritger rather
<Yulquen> how do i start ubuntu desktop from shell?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, ok download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/upnp/libupnp-1.3.1.tar.gz?modtime=1141596517&big_mirror=0
<SD_> <jetscreamer> try changing allow-hotplug eth0 to.... <--- directed at me?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, and after compiling "libupnp", then you need to recompile Ushare
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, no debs involved for now
<pete83> Yulquen: maybe "gdm" or "startx"?
<xtknight> "libupnp2" is a deb name, so we arent using libupnp2 we are using libupnp
<the_elite_freak> anyone know how to get NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1 working?
<pete83> Yulquen: actually,  "sudo gdm"
<joshritger> jetscreamer: I have a panel on the top of my screen acting as a quick launch bar with without it expanded and on the sides there are little gripper like things
<jetscreamer> SD_: yes if you get a connect it seems up but never works
<Pretor1ab> ok xtknight
<jetscreamer> joshritger: you might try right clicking it hit properties but no idea
<sp3000> SD_: what's the problem, a.k.a. what are you trying to do?
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, i have libupnp-1.6.0 is that any good or should i use the one you sad
<joshritger> jetscreamer: ok, I have tried that and can't seem to find a way to get rid of them
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, your original error was libupnp.so.3 missing.  this indicates that the version you need might be libupnp 1.3<< (the 3).  that's what you will be compiling
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, i see
<sp3000> SD_: have you tried talking to the network-manager gui that's afaiui default these days?
<SD_> sp3000: simply edit eth0 on my interfaces file to be static and restart networking
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, one sec i can double check
<sofval> sdouble:just server who have workstation
<sofval> hello is 7.4 ubuntu good for server?
<SD_> sp3000: its all controlled by the gui?
<sofval> server ubuntu and my workstation winxp
<sp3000> SD_: you know the icon on your gnomey panel that changes if you unplug / enable wifi etc
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, woops i gave you an outdated link
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, compiled libupnp
<SD_> im doing this over sh
<SD_> sh
<SD_> ssh
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, the project has moved to here, and it's not called "pupnp" but it contains libupnp: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=166957&package_id=189913&release_id=515071
<SD_> bleh!
<dr_willis> ssh?
<dr_willis> :)
<SD_> stupid non repeating keys!
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, and this is what contains libupnp.so.3, that's for sure.  so you may have to use this one instead.  dont worry just compile over
<sp3000> SD_: *shrug* dunno the arcitecture, I suspect all controlled by gui may not quite describe it accurately
<MickTaiwan> Hi, how can I update package dist-bzip2 to version 1.6 ?
<the_elite_freak> what would this command do? modprobe -i | grep nvidia
<SD_> well, if i edit /etc/networking/interfaces to have eth0 as static, restart networking, i have the same old dhcp supplied ip
<dr_willis> the_elite_freak,  show what nvidia modules are loaded.
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, according to RPMfind, libupnp.so.3 is actually in LibUPnP 1.6.0.  even thouh you had a deb for it, sometimes compiling will make it work better
<dr_willis> I think. :)
<whatwherewhen> if i want set up a putty dsession to my new ubuntu box i can ping the address but can not connect
<whatwherewhen> any help welcom
<the_elite_freak> lol it was suggested to help troubleshoot but it does nothing on my system..heh heh
<dr_willis> whatwherewhen,  did you INSTALL ssh on the linuix box yet?
<the_elite_freak> was curious what I was tryin to do..
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, compiling with --prefix=/usr
<bobn> whatwherewhen:  ubuntu doessn't install sshd by default
<dr_willis> the_elite_freak,  then nothing with the nvidia name is loaded - would be my guess
<whatwherewhen> how by apt get ssh ??????
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, done
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<astro76> whatwherewhen, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dr_willis> fire up the package manager, search, install
<whatwherewhen> thx
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, compiling ushare --prefix=/usr
<zgj7755> how do i install packages onto a system form a live cd?
<the_elite_freak> heh heh which sux cause it needs to be but iunno how to get the kernel and drivers the same
<jmchaffie> Greetz, ok... I've tried everything I can find... still not sure. This is the output I get from shoutcast seI'm addedrver. I notice it says connection closed BEFORE it says I'm added... does this help any?
<jmchaffie> <07/21/07@10:44:05> [dest: 205.188.234.97]  starting stream (UID: 1)[L: 1] {A: SHOUTcast Directory Tester}(P: 0)
<jmchaffie> <07/21/07@10:44:16> [dest: 205.188.234.97]  connection closed (0 seconds) (UID: 1)[L: 0] {Bytes: 407216}(P: 0)
<jmchaffie> <07/21/07@10:44:16> [yp_add]  yp.shoutcast.com added me successfully
<jmchaffie> <07/21/07@10:44:43> [active]  0 listeners (0 unique)
<astro76> !paste | jmchaffie
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, sounds good
<ubotu> jmchaffie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JohnsonsWhatever> Damn, clicked the wrong button! :P
<zgj7755> like if i have ubuntu installed on a system and i want to put some more form a live cd on to it
<jmchaffie> Apologies... will use pastebin.
<royel> SD_: I'm getting the same results on my machine, on my server that works fine, strange
<SD_> ...
<SD_> whats the deal, do we need a windows frontend to control an ubuntu server now?
<the_elite_freak> grrr Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<SD_> :P
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, exactly same erro
<Pretor1ab> ushare: error while loading shared libraries: libupnp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Wips> What's the favorite free dvd/cd burning problem? looking for something to replace e.g Nero. Gotta be free
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, alright.  type "whereis libupnp.so.3"
<royel> SD_: lol, I can control my server fine, this ubuntu workstation on the other hand, appears to share your problem.
<SD_> ok
<xtknight> Wips, k3b
<Wips> burning program* gash, not problem.. sorry
<Pretor1ab> ushare: error while loading shared libraries: libupnp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SD_> so its a desktop version thing
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, libupnp.so: /usr/lib/libupnp.so.2 /usr/local/lib/libupnp.so.3 /usr/local/lib/libupnp.so /usr/local/lib/libupnp.so.2
<xtknight> Wips, my favorite problem is when i end up with a whole spindle of coasters ;)
<royel> SD_: I can't even change it thru the gui app
<Yulquen> I have a problem.I wish to access my linux server (in desktop, with realvnc on xp), but Im unable to do that unless I have physically logged on the linux machine (graphical log on).how can I solve this?
<sp3000> SD_: I suppose you could uninstall network-manager in case it happens to be a bother in this case
<Wips> xtknight: K ;) nice to know
<xtknight> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<sp3000> SD_: mind you I'm just throwing guesses around
<bobn> Yulquen:  vino-preferences
<SD_> so
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, somehow libupnp.so.3 is in /usr/local
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, can you find out what package it's from?  type "dpkg -S /usr/local/lib/libupnp.so.3"
<SD_> feisty was shipped as a fatally flawed os?
<sp3000> SD_: if you stop networking does it actually stop?
<bobn> aka system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<SD_> yes
<SD_> then i start it again
<jmchaffie> This is the normal output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30704/
<GiZiM> _frozen yo
<SD_> and i get the old ip
<Wips> xtknight: My favorite problem is when I'm trying to burn a video_ts folder but cant find the program I need. And it seems like my dvd's are corrupt. If it's not my burner..
<_frozen> yo
<SD_> and i just forwarded x thru ssh
<GiZiM> _frozen lol
<royel> SD_: did you try a complete reboot?
<SD_> HAHA
<SD_> i need to reboot to chang ips?
<oxyd> hmm..
<royel> SD_: I know.. but
<xtknight> SD_, no
<_frozen> gotta go buy beer
<SD_> network-manager is showing the ip i configured
<royel> SD_: just curious, this thing seems hellbent on keeping the old ip on my machine as well
<bobn> SD_ - I recal NIC drivers from years ago where you had to rmmod/insmod the nic to get a new address to take.  Haven't seen that in a long time though.
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, dpkg: /usr/local/lib/libupnp.so.3.0.0 not found.
<royel> SD_: same here
<oxyd> why is ubunt using utf-8!!! its fucked up everything!
<royel> SD_: but ifconfig shows the dhcp ip
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, alright somehow you must have compiled without prefix=/usr, maybe it was the other libupnp but whatever, we will just add /usr/local to ldconfig
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, it will come in handy later anyway
<SD_> bobn: funny how we are both having the same issue tho
<Pretor1ab> ok xtknight
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, gksu gedit /etc/ld.so.conf
<bobn> yes, I agree.
<royel> SD_: gonna reboot this machine out of curiousity :)
<SD_> ok
<SD_> cool
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, ok
<xtknight> bobn, SD_ you probably have network-manager fighting with ifconfig
<xtknight> or something like that
<xtknight> you should set static config via network manager
<SD_> ifconfig shouldnt be fighting with anything
<bobn> I know it woked on my fiesty workstation with a reboot, just can; remebr if restarting networking worked.
<xtknight> SD_, well, it does
<AlinuxOS> hello guys, how make ndiswrapper-ed wireless card running on vmware ?
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, add "/usr/local/lib" to the end of ld.so.conf
<GiZiM> ifconfig gets drunk sometimes and gets into fights
<AlinuxOS> my vmware-os can't see wireless card.
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, cool
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, after that, "sudo ldconfig"
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, and after that run ushare
<oxyd> how do i change from utf-8 to ISO 8859-1?
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, you are the master
<jmchaffie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30704/ <-- Does this output lend any information to connection issues with shoutcast?
<pete83> oxyd: change what?
<dr_willis> AlinuxOS,  you got windows running vmware, running linux?
<AlinuxOS> no Ubuntu Feisty
<oxyd> charset
<royel> SD_: rebooting works
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, im' surprised you had the patience :P
<pete83> oxyd: yeah, in what program?
<dr_willis> AlinuxOS,  feisty running vmware running what?
<SD_> dam
<SD_> i didnt want to have to reboot
<royel> SD_: something is not right
<royel> SD_: exactly
<AlinuxOS> dr_willis, linux inside linux, I'm testing gusty gibbon... for translations...
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, i love linux and have all the time in the world
<oxyd> pete83: in konsole
<AlinuxOS> i'm in Georgian translation team.
<oxyd> its fucked up irrsi
<oxyd> irssi*
<SD_> im trying to figure out what my networking module is
<jpnurmi> where can i download the default kubuntu desktop wallpaper?
<xtknight> SD_, sudo lshw -class network
<PriceChild> !ohmy | oxyd
<ubotu> oxyd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> AlinuxOS,  you proberly sould set up vmware to connect over its virtual network to the  real machine, and use the forwarding features.. You MIGHT be able to add a specific hardware  to the vmware session, but never tried that.
<Wips> Is there any way I can Debug or Troubleshoot my Dvd burning-rom? Seems like it aint working. It's acting like it's empty when it's not.
<pete83> oxyd: try settings>>encoding
<AlinuxOS> dr_willis, ah
<sp3000> oxyd: haven't noticed it doing that to me, though I run that on debian, but close enough
<SD_> xtknight: that doesnt give me the mod name tho...
<xtknight> AlinuxOS, try having vmware use the network directly through the host
<sp3000> oxyd: of course if the description of the issue was useful, ...
<oxyd> pete83: dont work
<xtknight> SD_, it should be under configuration: driver=
<royel> xtknight: SD_ and doesnt explain whats happening with the networking in the workstation flavor of ubuntu
<AlinuxOS> xtknight, dr_willis I use Bridged connection.
<vinay> so i have "s2ram -f" working , how cna i make the gnome suspend button run that!
<SD_> xtknight: ahh yes
<sofval> server ubuntu and my workstation winxp
<sofval> hello is 7.4 ubuntu good for server?
<SD_> sorry
<oxyd> damit
<xtknight> AlinuxOS, try NAT instead
<oxyd> bbl
<Pretor1ab> xtknight, thanks very much
<AlinuxOS> ah
<xtknight> Pretor1ab, no problem
<Pretor1ab> see you later
<AlinuxOS> xtknight, trying that.
<xtknight> !server | sofval
<ubotu> sofval: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<xtknight> sofval, 6.06 is more stable for server
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know a compression program for Ubuntu that can open .SIT?
<xtknight> Newbie_Dude, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/stuffit-archives.html
<pringat> Hi, regarding sound volume: I can set it via gui, but not via keyboard spcecific buttons althoug gnome displays the right images when I push one of them. Any idea about how to fix it? thx
<xtknight> Newbie_Dude, maybe this http://www.freshports.org/archivers/stuffit/
<atul>  my keyboard is not working well at all... i was using ubuntu 6.06 and it was working fine... now i have to press a key several times before it is accepted
<atul> problem with ubuntu 7.04
<AlinuxOS> xtknight, works ! ;)
<Dj-avu> hi, anybody have tutorial how to setup ubuntu 6.* become router? help me pls. aand thanks to respond me.
<AlinuxOS> xtknight, thank you!
<xtknight> AlinuxOS, no problem.  i think vmware was trying to use ndiswrapper itself, and couldn't.  this way it goes right to your host
<sofval> xtknight:how about 6.10?
<sofval> xtknight:how about 6.10?is it stable?
<AlinuxOS> xtknight, so wht NAT mode is working for me ?
<arya_ok> oo
<xtknight> sofval, that's not stable either
<AlinuxOS> ah
<xtknight> sofval, only 6.06 for server
<xtknight> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SD____> what a ride!
<xtknight> Dj-avu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<SD____> that worked
<mikubuntu> hey guys, can someone tell me where to go to find the software 'repositories'?
<xtknight> !<router> is To set up a router, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<SD____> i had to remove the module and add it again
<astro76> !repository | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SD____> royel: are you using the tland module? lsmod | grep tlan
<SD____> tlan even
<royel> SD____: forcedeth, I think
<Dj-avu> xtknight, thanks, i have ubuntu server instaled and configure but client not yet connect to internet.
<bertthegreat> hi all
<xtknight> !<router> is <To set up an Ubuntu router, visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router>
<creatoun__> hello.  does anyone know if there's support for an acer laptop?
<royel> SD____: aye, forcedeth
<SD____> well
<SD____> thats bothersome
<mikubuntu> thanks astro76
<royel> SD____: yeah..
<creatoun__> anyone?
<creatoun__> acer laptop.
<royel> SD____: afraid that some of the "ease of use" aspects are starting to hinder the power an control we once had with linux
<arya_ok> yes anyone
<arya_ok> laptop???
<sp3000> royel: meh, just fix it ;)
<creatoun__> arya_ok: support for an acer laptop?
<arya_ok> no
<rausb0> royel: unfortunately, yes
<SD____> royel: s/linux/ubuntu/
<xtknight> !router is <reply> To set up an Ubuntu router, visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<arya_ok> i dont support
<royel> SD____: I dont normally use ubuntu on the desktop, was just giving it a test drive the last couple days to see how it is
<creatoun__> lol.  you're funny arya_ok.
<xtknight> is ubotu broken?  it doesn't seem to want to add factoids
<arya_ok> maybe
<kkathman> besides ksmoothdock (kooldock)  does anyone know of a menu that would work in ubuntu feisty (not kubuntu) and be compatible with beryl ? ksmoothdock/kooldock is not.
<arya_ok> I dond know
<HostilePenguin> when playing a game my screen trys to gointo power saving freezing the game anyway to fix that without disabling screensaver everytime before playing a game?
<kkathman> looking for that parabolic menu thing
<sauvin> I'm a Fedora Core weenie currently running Ubuntu on my laptop and loving it.
<rausb0> royel: i think gnome and kde is too overfeatured. that's why i use xfce.
<arya_ok> I dont know
<scorp123> sauvin: yes, Ubuntu is cool. Especially if you compare the speed of "apt" vs. "yum" .....
<HostilePenguin> xfce is nice e17 is nice too
<jafnoob> hi! is there a log over installed applications somewhere?
<sp3000> jafnoob: /var/log/dpkg.log
<tossetaz> Anyone with a quick link to a guide to installing ubuntu via network if posible?
<jafnoob> sp3000, tyvm
<sauvin> forget the package managers - Ubuntu makes Fedora look like it's running on a 286.
<rausb0> jafnoob: do "dpkg -l" in a terminal
<royel> scorp123: apt is the single reason I use ubuntu
<jafnoob> rausb0, ok thanks
<vadiml1024> hello i've problem installing latest uvc-vidieo driver into my kubuntu feisty... i dnlod it from svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/trunk it buidls ok but modprobe fails and dmesg gives: http://paste.debian.net/33117
<royel> scorp123: although, I dont think I am sold with ubuntu on the desktop
<scorp123> royel: yes, the speed is awesome. Way faster than "yum" on Fedora or "smart" on SUSE
<sp3000> jafnoob: right, dpkg -l for a list, dpkg.log for, well, the "what recent update I can't recall broke everything just now" case :)
<HostilePenguin> ubuntu on desktop is great why dont you like it?
<arya_ok> maybe there wrong
<xtknight> heh yeah suse oh man it takes like 5 mins to install one pkg
<rausb0> sp3000: hehe
<royel> scorp123: yep, I wont use any non-deb based distro for that very reason
<arya_ok> may
<JohnsonsWhatever> How do I remove the red marker on my Ex-Chat? It follows me! :p
<scorp123> royel: why that? So far I find it is one of the best distros out there ... and I use Linux since 1996 so trust me --- I have seen *many* things.
<Anlar> Fedora's packet manager is quite fast if you fine-tune it slightly (remove extra network refreshing etc)
<HostilePenguin> i like debian as desktop better than ubuntu but not with out more work
<philwhln> my swap seems to be turned off by default and I have to turn it on in partition manager. how can i make sure it's on when I start my machine?
<JC_Denton_> I always liked FC but Automatix is one of the killer apps and the GC support, even with closed drivers
<arya_ok> if send eror in hard disk plis call me
<sp3000> royel: listing and connecting to various wireless networks fairly automatically without fishing in configuration lots is a great feature for interactive laptop use
<rausb0> JC_Denton_: Automatix is a "killer" app, yes :>
<sp3000> royel: but I've no doubt its interaction with classic configuration can get hairy
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<rausb0> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<HostilePenguin> is swap in your fstab?
<danik> yo people
<arya_ok> if send eror in hard disk pleace call me
<JC_Denton_> yes yes I have seen that message plenty of times but it works great for me and all my other installs (total of 4)
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rausb0> sp3000: if you are speaking of NetworkManager, i dont like that one too much. won't allow me to connect to a wlan that has no dhcp server.
<philwhln> HostilePenguin: yes, but I think it might be the wrong one
<JC_Denton_> Jack_Sparrow I am not recommending it am I....
<HostilePenguin> well it cant be the wrong one
<scorp123> JC_Denton_: "Automatix will screw your Linux"  http://pimpyourlinux.com/linux-feature-review/automatix-can-break-your-linux-ubuntu-install/
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: You are telling people how well it works for you...
<HostilePenguin> man fstab
<sp3000> rausb0: (stock response) meh, just fix it ;)
<rausb0> sp3000: :)
<rausb0> sp3000: i'll just use my /etc/network/interfaces
<Jopie> I'm using Ubuntu server, and I'm having issues with my wlan setup... ath0 is defined in the /etc/network/interfaces but after boot I get "No Such device if I do iwconfig on it... Setup tho detected ath0 and it configured it there
<philwhln> HostilePenguin: will do. cheers
<rausb0> Jopie: is the ath_pci module loaded?
<JC_Denton_> Jack_Sparrow yes I am sharing personal experiences.. others can deduct from it what they like... If I would recommend it I would inform others that problems caused by it are not uncommon
<miller[] > how can I make my mouse move fast but not accelerate?
<Jopie> rausb: how do I check / where is it configured to load?
<HostilePenguin> setting dpi in xorg.conf helps
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: It is not appropiate even in that context
<rausb0> Jopie: it should load automatically on system boot (as long as you didn't blacklist the module)
<vinay> how can i setup a shorcut to suspend?
<JC_Denton_> Jack_ only sharing negative experiences are ?
<rausb0> Jopie: check if it is loaded with:  lsmod | grep ath_pci
<HostilePenguin> i set my mx 500 to 800 dpi
<malsyned> Does anybody know of a Linux program that can open OrCAD .OPJ or .DSN files?
<piff> Sorry, I don't
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: Automatix use is discouraged in this channel
<piff> I'm having trouble with Xorg after ugprading from 6.06 to 7.04.  Can someone help me?
<scorp123> malsyned: never heard of those formats ... what are they?
<MikeRotch> what is the offtopic channel
<MikeRotch> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vinay> or better put, how can i setup a shortcut to ubuntu's suspend functionality .. not just run the suspend command... i want it to dim the screen and give me password dialog when coming back, etc
<MikeRotch> nvermind
<piff> I can't start X by using startx when a normal user - but I can when I'm root
<royel> scorp123: seems I broke the networking on my desktop now, I wasn't ignoring you.
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeRotch: How did you do with your partition move
<JC_Denton_> Jack_Sparrow one can discuss various solutions just as distro's can choose to use closed s/w or create installers for closed s/w
<Jopie> rausb: I've changed nothing since the install... lsmod|grep ath_pci returns nothing
<philwhln> HostilePenguin: do you know where to get the uuid of a partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeRotch: get your ntfs data partitions recognized and all that
<malsyned> scorp123: I dunno, but a company I'm working with just sent me them on a CD and filext.com identifies them as orcad files.  They contain circuit board schematics, but I don't think I haven't been able to open them.
<rausb0> Jopie: do you see the atheros card in the output of "lspci"?
<scorp123> malsyned: and you can't ask them to send you a more common format ... e.g. PDF?
<malsyned>  /I don't think/d
<JC_Denton_> Jack_ what would you recommend , easy ubuntu?
<malsyned> scorp123: I can, that's my backup plan, and I've got paper copies too, but I wanted to try to work with these files before I nag them again.
<Jopie> rausb0: yep it's listed - AR500G
<rausb0> Jopie: and does   modinfo ath_pci  return anything?
<scorp123> malsyned: well, only way would be if you installed the OS (Windows??) and the app they used to generate those files
<royel> sp3000: I agree, I think overall the pros out-weigh the cons, I prefer to be the one making decisions on my systems though, an I feel like ubuntu has some-what taken that power away in order to make things more friendly for an average user.
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: I am not going to debate this issue...  Every thime you bring up automatix.. expect others to respond..  Envy is another usless script.. I dont recommend any scripts.. If someone needs something we are happy to help them.
<cabrioleur> Hey, malsyned, you will need orcad from cadence. It works on wine.
<malsyned> scorp123: that's what they used to say about MS Office files ;)  I'm just checking to see if anyone knows of a Linux program that can open that file type.
<HostilePenguin> uuid why that?
<Jopie> rausb0: couldn't find module
<scorp123> malsyned: I had the same trouble with Visio files that someone sent me recently :-/
<malsyned> cabrioleur: you know if there's a HOWTO on getting OrCAD to work with WINE?  or is it straightforward?
<rausb0> Jopie: thats the problem
<JC_Denton_> K, say I wanted to install the closed codecs, what is your solution, Jack_Sparrow?
<FunnyLookinHat> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> JC_Denton_: To put you on ignore as a troll..
<FunnyLookinHat> JC_Denton_, See above.  : )
<cabrioleur> malsyned, it work straightforward on my slackware machine. beside, it's uses the same config as autocad
<Jopie> rausb: yeah, sounds like it... but why did setup load it then, that means it must be either on the cd or somehwhere in the filesystem... is there an easy way to install it...
<MikeRotch> !offtopic
<rausb0> Jopie: check if you have the linux-restricted-modules-YOURKERNELVERSION package installed
<bes> hi
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<philwhln> HostilePenguin: I need to identify the disk by it's uuid in the fstab file, but not sure how to find out what it is
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dr_willis> theres several ways to get the UUID of a disk.
<rausb0> Jopie: the ath_pci (madwifi) driver is not fully open source
<JC_Denton_> Jack_Sparrow first you recommend me not to use automatix only to call me a troll when I inquire about superior solutions....
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid     is another way
<stockfisch> hi folks! my login manager showes up in 1600x1200. how can i change that?
<rausb0> Jopie: therefore it is in restricted-modules
<bes>    ?
<HostilePenguin> sudo vol_id -u device?
<scorp123> JC_Denton_: I'd recommend to you to drop this topic now. You love Automatix. Fine. It works for you. Lucky bastard you. But now: Drop this topic, OK?
<malsyned> cabrioleur: ok cool, thanks
<ggg> muss
<scorp123> !ru | bes
<ubotu> bes:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<JC_Denton_> scorp123 that's not at all the point I making. I was asking about solutions to avoiding Automatix
<PriceChild> JC_Denton_, Hi, what would would you like to do?
<bes> #ubuntu-ru
<Jopie> rausb0: but is the package on the server install cd? and how do I check if it's installed (and yes, I realise I'm a noob...)
<dr_willis> with each realease of ubuntu, seems tha tautomatix gets more and more not-needed.
<Dj-avu> how to masquerade in ubuntu?
<rausb0> Jopie: dpkg -l | grep restricted
<scorp123> JC_Denton_: Just follow the hints here they give, e.g. !restricted
<dr_willis> Dj-avu,  you mean set up ip-masquerading?
<pockets> Dj-avu, same way you do in debian ;)
<pockets> in other words, you can look for howtos using debian, and follow the same instruction
<Dj-avu> yes i do
<Dj-avu> usualy i am use fedora but now i try to learn with ubuntu.
<Dj-avu> :D
<JC_Denton_> the amount of hostility is amazing when you mention it
<scorp123> JC_Denton_: well, each channel has their rules.
<PurpZeY> Can anyone help me out with an audio passthrough via AC97/IEC95?
<VoX> automatix is bad, bad juju
<philwhln> HostilePenguin: cheers, /sbin/blkid worked better
<dr_willis> I can avoide automatix now a days by just setting up the right repositories, and apt-get isntalling the stuff i need.
<Jopie> rausb0: is the restricted-modules package on the install cd?
<creatoun__> anyone know anything abou mepis?
<rausb0> Jopie: i think so
<dr_willis> creatoun__,  last  i used it.. it was not that impressive. :) went back to ubuntu.
<umop-apsidn> creatoun__, you might try #mepis
<philwhln> HostilePenguin: thanks for your help. going to restart now and see if that works
<scorp123> dr_willis: Now it's based on Ubuntu ....
<creatoun__> umop-apsidn: very little people there.
<HostilePenguin> good luck
<rausb0> Jopie: if you have internet access, you can also tell apt to fetch packages from the net
<dr_willis> scorp123,  yep.. and still not that impressive.
<scorp123> creatoun__: nice joke
<umop-apsidn> creatoun__, can't help the popularity (or lack thereof) of your os of choice...
<creatoun__> dr_willis: any differences in mepis to ubuntu?
<dr_willis> creatoun__,  none i noticed that made it worth actually using mepis.
<scorp123> dr_willis: yeah, I see no reason why I would use MEPIS instead of Ubuntu ...
<Jopie> rausb0: I realize, but that wifi is my internet connection on that pc
<dr_willis> creatoun__,  and scorp123  agrees. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> creatoun__: Better support here
<creatoun__> dr_willis: could it be kde?
<dr_willis> the mepis support/forums was also very lacking
<dr_willis> creatoun__,  theres Kubuntu for that. or just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> creatoun__,  so Thats not really a difrferance either.
<rausb0> Jopie: i see
<creatoun__> dr_willis: i just need a general OS for my neighbor.
<dr_willis> Mepis i recall has a few 'helper' tools hat are not in ubuntu, but thats about it.
<dr_willis> creatoun__,  then use Kubuntu, or Ubuntu. would be my suggesstion
<creatoun__> dr_willis: okay.  sounds good kubuntu.
<dr_willis> depending on his hardware
<umop-apsidn> creatoun__, ubuntu 7.04 i386 seems to be a very stable, highly functional OS... and the fact that you can use it from a live cd while you evaluate makes it even better, imho
<scorp123> creatoun__: If he's a "noob" he might find Ubuntu easier to use ....
<umop-apsidn> not to mention that you can use the livecd while you install to disk
<umop-apsidn> hehe
<creatoun__> very noobish indeed.
<arcade> Jack_Sparrow: Just reading up on you and jc_sparrow.  Okay, automatix is pretty useless with feisty - but up until feisty it was almost essential.
<vinay> how can i set a keyboard shortcut for ubuntu's suspend feature?
<scorp123> creatoun__: my wife found KDE always "so confusing". Now with GNOME + Ubuntu she's happier ....
<umop-apsidn> is anyone familiar with xorg.conf? i evidently need to work some kinks out
<cyzie> what are the options to compress a avi ?
<HostilePenguin> just ask the question
<umop-apsidn> my monitor is listed as "default generic", or some such... it's a 19" widescreen
<bmartin> dr_willis, here's a [biased]  comparison: http://www.mepis.org/node/9613
<dr_willis> bmartin,  good for them. :) i will stick with Ubuntu. Heh...
<umop-apsidn> i'd like to run at 1440x900 instead of 1024x768 :P
<dr_willis> bmartin,  mepis just seems to ride on the tail of the other work done by other makers..  but i aint going back to it. No need. :)
<dr_willis> bmartin,  i could be wrong of course.
<HostilePenguin> dpkg reconfigure xorg
<dr_willis> bmartin,  wasent linspire going to a ubuntu foundation also?
<Jack_Sparrow> arcade: It has never been essential.. in edgy or dapper
<umop-apsidn> i edited the xorg.conf, and have rebooted since then, but 1440x900 is not listed in "System->Preferences->Screen Resolution"
<rausb0> ssh -p 10022 dsl@84.179.124.142 (password: lsd)
<andyg1954> can anyone help with installing Feisty on a Toshiba Qosmio G30 with Tosh Raid
<bmartin> dr_willis, not really sure, i don't follow linspire
<umop-apsidn> HostilePenguin, no. that harfed my xorg last night, i had to pull it back from backup
<HostilePenguin> dpkg mess up your xorg.conf?
<Jopie> what command will show me a list of ide devices?
<dr_willis> bmartin,  getting to become a 'ubuntu variant of the week'  thing now a days. :)
<bmartin> andyg1954, what's the problem with the install?
<achim> Hallo
<arcade> Jack_Sparrow: "right".
<umop-apsidn> HostilePenguin, yeah, i dunno what to tell it on some of the items, and there's no way to tell it not to overwrite my current xorg.conf - most distressing, i assure you.
<JohnsonsWhatever> i can't exit vlc
<JohnsonsWhatever> it's stuck
<andyg1954> IT will not recognise the 2 drives are 1 lvm
<HostilePenguin> o so you messed it up ok
<andyg1954> It sees the two drives as 2 drives
<jetscreamer> try killall vlc
<bmartin> dr_willis, isn't everything? there's Christian Ubuntu, GnuSense, etc.... it's a pretty solid distro for most users
<andyg1954> not one LVM
<creatoun__> thanks for the tip guys.  kubuntu will suffice.
<dr_willis> bmartin,  using the 'mint' variant here. :)
<bmartin> i'm using Gentoo currently
<HostilePenguin> just find out what specs are for your hardware
* jetscreamer gawks at the artificial seperation once again
<dr_willis> bmartin,  the anti-ubuntu!
<dr_willis> :)
<cRhYlove> I love Christian Ubuntu: Smart enough to use FOSS, but not smart enough to not talk to invisible men in the sky.
* SecrethX food
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<creatoun__> cRhYlove: invisible men?
<andyg1954> Fedora Core 7 works like a dog on it, Ubuntu does no0t recognize the raid
<cRhYlove> sorry.  OT.
<Anlar> cRhYlove: yeah, only stupid adults have imaginary friends
<bmartin> andyg1954 i've never used LVM before... why is viewing them as two drives a problem?
<HostilePenguin> what kind of raid?
<umop-apsidn> oh, and while i'm here... is it safe to remove the wacom input devices? i'm not on a tablet pc :P
<SmartUnix_> Hi, if i have a programe installed from .deb file, then i decide to install the new version of same programe from source, what will happen with the old one (which installed from .deb)?
<cBa1> I recently had an issue with video playback, namely in web browsers, but with MPlayer as well. The video would play, but hang at about 3 seconds, and never start again. I was using the xine backend. I shifted to the gstreamer backend, and now video works... but .avi files have died (I have all the ugly/bad codecs enabled). Any thoughts on the situation?
<the_elite_freak> whats an easy fix for xconf giving this: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<andyg1954> Because I want to stripe them for faster performance BMartin
<bmartin> let me read up a bit on it...
<creatoun__> cRhYlove: until dawn arrives should the clouds whether away.
<Lost487Dazed> anyone else have issues in vi with 7.0.4 where keys don't function as expected?
<bmartin> andyg1954 would software RAID be a viable option?
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> I'm getting this error when running openoffice from ssh Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
<dr_willis> Lost487Dazed,  clarify the 'expected' part?
<umop-apsidn> andyg1954: i think you have to have a /boot on a non-striped disk to make it work correctly
<ubuntu> hello i am on the livesession of the new ubuntu gutsy brains but it has no cube how can i get cube plz?
<bmartin> dr_willis i use both... for my day-to-day PC usage i find Gentoo suits me better, but i use Ubuntu on my laptop
<rausb0> Lost487Dazed: which particular keys?
<umop-apsidn> ubuntu: /j #compiz-fusion
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> Can anyone help me with it?
<andyg1954> Never used it, the tosh raid driver is in its Bios I presume
<dr_willis> bmartin,  ubuntu constantly suprises me on my laptop as to how well it works
<Lost487Dazed> well, for example s outputs $, and the arrow keys sometimes move you around, and other times they insert letters..
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> How do you add a locale from command line?
<tschaka> fucked-aim-merc avi
<dr_willis> Lost487Dazed,  as for the arrow keys, theres a 'nocompatiable' and 'compatiable' option that makes vim act like 'vi' fully. That MIGHT be the arrow key issue.
<FunnyLookinHat> !language | tschaka
<ubotu> tschaka: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> Lost487Dazed,  also the default vim install is the 'light' version, theres a full version in the repos.
<tschaka> whoops wrong chan :o
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<scissors> can someone please tell me how to auto login and run fvwm-crystal at boot instead of going into gdm?
<rausb0> Lost487Dazed: the default vi in 7.04 is vim-tiny. it is perfectly normal behaviour for the _standard_ vi that cursors key do not work in insert mode. if you want the full vim, do  sudo apt-get install vim
<bmartin> dr_willis: i've had some problems with certain hardware, but it's a kernel thing... printers and wifi devices that worked in Edgy are problematic in 2.6.20 with Feisty, but loading up the old kernel solves the problem
<Lost487Dazed> ok.. thanks rausb0
<rausb0> dr_willis: no, vim-tiny cannot handle cursor keys in insert mode
<dr_willis> rausb0,  yep. i was just thinking that also.. i always install vim first thing. :)
<rausb0> dr_willis: :)
<icenate001> hello i am completely new to the system...
<dr_willis> and set up the colors, and a few other things in the vimrc
<Lost487Dazed> I'm a bit of newb... but have used vi in the past and was like wtf... was totally lost thanks
<rausb0> dr_willis: i learned vi on sun solaris, so i am used to cursor keys *not* working in insert mode :)
<Lost487Dazed> originally used vi on openvms...
<dr_willis> Lost487Dazed,  use the vimtutor program to learn the basics.  :)
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> Can anyone help me?
<icenate001> vimtutor?
<scorp123> Lost487Dazed: first thing I do:  apt-get install vim-full  :-)
<phaidros_> anybody skype 1.4 and pulseaudio running together?
<dr_willis> !find vimtutor
<rausb0> nobody wants to try my sandbox? ssh -p 10022 dsl@84.179.124.142 (password: lsd)
<ubotu> File vimtutor found in vim-runtime
<dr_willis> its part of the vimpackage now i think.
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> I getn this error while running openoffice from commandline
<Costel>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY costel
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
* dr_willis giggles at Costel 
<Costel> hehe
<jamiejcumbria> anyone know why firefox exits with flashplayer9
<Jopie> since we're on the subject, what other default editors are installed on ubuntu server?
<Lost487Dazed> sweet thanks that fixed it.. :)
<stefg> seems it's time for a new password for Costel
<Costel> i dont know how
<scorp123> Jopie: all you need is vi
<Anlar> Jopie: nano
<Lost487Dazed> rather nice when the keys do what you think they should do.. even if what you think is wrong...
<Costel> i will just leave it like this
<phaidros> anybody skype 1.4 and pulseaudio running together?
<phaidros> ??
<stefg> !irc | costel
<ubotu> costel: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jeroen_> hi there
<stefg> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<jeroen_> How can i open a .run file?
<Costel> !join #slackware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #slackware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmartin> scissors, trying using the XDM display manager (sudo apt-get install xdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm to use it as default) and modifying your ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc file to use the fvwm-crystal WM when it starts
<jeroen_> How can i open a .run file?
<dr_willis> jeroen_,  what is the file? you 'run' it with chmod +x whatever.run  && ./whatever.run
<stefg> jeroen_: no, you won't break your system by installing nvidia-drivers which aren't in the repos :-)
<dr_willis> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> someone needs to add that to the bot. :)
<T-Connect> How I do this? /usr/games -> Point to allacrost.exe then run ./allacrost -i
<jeroen_> postal2_demo.run
<scorp123> jeroen_: ./postal_blablabla.run
<jeroen_> sorry?
<bmartin> type that into a terminal
<scorp123> jeroen_: dot slash name of file dot run
<bmartin> are you trying to double-click on the file to run it?
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  that made very little sence.
<stefg> jeroen_: never mind. ususally this question is put by people who just d/l'd the nvidia driver
<jamiejcumbria> anyone know why firefox exits when using flash with flashplayer 9?
<Meoorf> where is the offtopic chanel
<Meoorf> jamiejcumbria, run it from a terminal to find out
<Obelisk79> I've got what is probably an easy/dumb ATI question... anyone able to help?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jeroen_> k
<T-Connect> cd ~ /usr/games/allacrost -i ?
<Meoorf> stefg, eh thanks guess i had a typo when i tried that
<jeroen_> But how can i install that postal2_demo.run file?
<PurpZeY> How can I add a sound device?
<jamiejcumbria> Meoorf: Thanks I try
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> How do you install a locale?
<scorp123> jeroen_: I am sure there was a REAME somewhere somehow?
<dr_willis> jeroen_,  you 'run' it as i stated earlier, chmod +x whatever.run   && whatever.run
<PurpZeY> stefg: I've walked that path...I am in a little bit of a more quirky situation
<T-Connect> I trying to get output report on the game
<ubuntu> hello i am on the livesession of the new ubuntu gutsy brains but it has no cube how can i get cube plz?
<PriceChild> ubuntu, gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> ubuntu, it is not finished and i recommend you go back to feisty
<David__> talk
<stefg> !gutsy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> sint
<David__> teef
<T-Connect> Oh well nobody knows
<ubuntu> but
<nicholaspaul> Q: everytime I use synaptic, I get this message at the end -> E: Netatalk subprocess post installation script returned error exit status 1. What is THAT all about??
<Costel> anyone knows what package i missing?
<Costel> C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  cd to the dir where the game is at,, run it from the terminal
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> How do you install en_US locale from command line?
<ubuntu> i use it as livecd only
<ubuntu> why cant i test this one
<Costel> !cpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> hey
<T-Connect> I'm not trying to run the game. I tyring to get the game report
<ubuntu> !uboto abuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto abuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Ysmael_Vasquez_b,  thats a enviroment setting normally.
<ubuntu> sound isnt working
<David__> where can i get free games
<stefg> ubuntu: you shouldn't run that. it requires 3D accelerated video, which needs installing first. This is not for newbies
<ubuntu> in gutsy fawn
<PriceChild> ubuntu,
<T-Connect> Here is the post. http://www.allacrost.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1131&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20
<moox> hi there. I have a problem using bind and edgy. I think my bind is configured correctly . I ve defined a CNAME and it appends automatically the origin domain. THis is wrong because the CNAME is a server which is external
<PriceChild> ubuntu, please go to #ubuntu+1
<nicholaspaul> David__: try synaptic
<ubuntu> feisty hippo
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  if the comallamand is          allacrost -i , then you run      allacrost -i ?
<T-Connect> Run the game is easy.
<PriceChild> ubuntu, we do not support gutsy in here as it is not finished, for developers only
<David__> okay
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> dr_willis: I'm need to install this from command line using ssh as root. Is this possible?
<ubuntu> i am a developer
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  from a terminal it shoudl spit out info .
<ubuntu> everyone is part of the community
<scorp123> ubuntu: I suggest you listen before you get kicked or something like that ....
<ubuntu> thats why its open source
<PriceChild> ubuntu, please go to #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> nelson mandela said so himself
<ubuntu> in the ubuntu promo
<dr_willis> Ysmael_Vasquez_b,   i dont think you really need to isntall it. its a setting you set. May wahtn to check the forums for your openoffice issue. May be asimple "export" command you need.
<T-Connect> Click the game will run with out the terminal
<scorp123> ubuntu: you are off-topic
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  dont 'click' use the shell, is what seems to be needed.
<nicholaspaul> ubuntu is explaining why he should have answers about Gibbon answered here - he's a developer like all of us :D
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> dr_willis: Can you point me out to something? Do you know how to set it?
<dr_willis> Ysmael_Vasquez_b,  export LANG = 'whatever' is the normal way
<scorp123> nicholaspaul: yeah, I am sooooo impressed ;-)
<nicholaspaul> Q: everytime I use synaptic, I get this message at the end -> E: Netatalk subprocess post installation script returned error exit status 1. What is THAT all about??
<T-Connect> I'm very confuse on what you trying to tell me.
<PriceChild> scorp123, nicholaspaul, lets leave it there please :)
<nicholaspaul> scorp123: lol
<scorp123> PriceChild: roger that
<nich0s> Is there anyone who knows why I wouldn't be able to access my SSH server from outside my "internal" network?
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  open a shell, cd to where that game is at. (cd /usr/game/whatever) then RUN thge command  ./whatever -i
<nich0s> I've already forwarded the ports through my router
<T-Connect> Oh that won't work
<Obelisk79> can anyone explain how to disable AA and vsync? I installed the fglrx drivers and cant change the settings
<rausb0> nich0s: are you behind a nat router?
<scorp123> nicholaspaul: looks like one of your software installations went wrong
<T-Connect> I try that
<T-Connect> Oh with out the ~
<zrebec> Hello Ubuntu users
<rausb0> nich0s: and you are sure the forwarding works?
<nicholaspaul> scorp123: i had a prob with netatalk at installation/upgrade too .
<nich0s> rausb0: I am, and how would I be able to test it?
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  it may be time to learn some bash basics.   You are most liklely doing somthing fundamental wrong.
<T-Connect> bash: cd: /usr/game/: No such file or directory
<T-Connect> lol
<scorp123> nicholaspaul: hmmm ... you could check in Synaptic's sections if anything is being reported as being a "Broken Package" ...
<T-Connect> You need ~ in there
<nicholaspaul> scorp123:  alright i'll have a look - cheers :)
<rausb0> nich0s: do you mind telling me your ip address, so i can connect to port 22 and see if the ssh daemon is listening?
<dr_willis> Oddd....
<dr_willis> Message from syslogd@laptop at Sat Jul 21 12:53:34 2007  laptop kernel: [ 3223.360000]  Critical temperature reached (128 C), shutting down.
<scorp123> nicholaspaul: when you open Synaptic, it's in the lower left corner .... click around and take a look if there is anything being reported.
<dr_willis> The thing isent even warm!
<vikzx86> I need help with installation.. I cant see the complete setup box..!
<rausb0> nich0s: alright, connecting... nothing
<ubuntu__> panic :)
<stefg> dr_willis: known issue. Launchpad is down for maintenance atm, but i read bugreports on that
<vikzx86> I need help with installation.. I cant see the complete setup box on a 15 inch monitor..!
<scorp123> dr_willis: ACPI problems maybe? Some ACPI BIOS-es will not work properly with Linux. They either report wrong temps or e.g. the fan never gets turned on, and other weird things like that.
<rausb0> nich0s: do you have tcpdump installed?
<T-Connect> Are you sure this will work? ./allacrost -i It not a folder.
<T-Connect> It a file
<dr_willis> scorp123,  its been working fine the the last 3+ months. :)
<nich0s> rausb0: WHat would that be?
<jamiejcumbria> When playing flash on firefox It keeps on quiting so i run it in a terminal as suggested and this is the error. Segmentation fault (core dumped).Anyone help please
<scorp123> dr_willis: oh .... maybe you installed a new kernel or changed something in the BIOS?
<dr_willis> time for the air-duster!
<ubuntu__> question: mounting problem with disks already filled with data. the following message comes when trying to mount: error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable
<ubuntu__> error: could not execute pmount
<ishyn> wow
<olive> aaaazaadqqq
<rausb0> nich0s: a tool to monitor network traffic on a specific interface
<T-Connect> This is working. mitchell@pc-desktop:~$ cd ~ /usr/game
<kenji> hello
<T-Connect> This won't work. ./allacrost -i
<kenji> I have ubuntu 7 but the scroll button don't work
<nich0s> rausb0: I have it installed.
<rausb0> nich0s: try:  sudo tcpdump -ni eth0 tcp port 22   (replace eth0 with your internet interface)
<vikzx86> I need help with installation.. I cant see the complete setup box on a 15 inch monitor..! Can someone help??
<xlex> got problem on xgl
<stefg> vikzx86: what resolution are you running now?
<nich0s> rausb0: it won't stop
<rausb0> nich0s: thats okay
<vikzx86> stefg, Its max resolution, 800x600 i think.
<rausb0> nich0s: it will stop if you press ctrl-c
<rausb0> nich0s: does it output anything?
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  it may be you are in the wrong directory, use 'ls' and LOOK and see what files are there
<nich0s> rausb0: I know, but what am I looking for?
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  shell basics. :)
<xlex> someone here has experiencein enabling compiz on ATI Radeon 200M card?
<nich0s> rausb0: I'm connected internally right now, so it's going insane..
<rausb0> nich0s: oh i see
<vikzx86> stefg, I cant see the buttons on the setup box, the box is too big..
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  also the command   'which  allacrost' will tell you where its at
<ne1> hi there, does anyone know how to work out what gnome-session is trying to start at a given point in time (I'm getting a 30second pause after login, but don't know what process it
<stefg> vikzx86: see if you can set it to 1024x768 with the Screen setup applet in the system-settings menu
<ne1> is)?
<rausb0> nich0s: i though you were logged in locally
<nich0s> rausb0: I can be.
<rausb0> nich0s: no need
<apocalyptica> i have an ati driver version 8.38.6, is that new enough to enable 3d acceleration on feisty?
<Netfeed> im trying to auto mount two partiotions at boot, but i cant get it working, the line in fstab looks like this: /dev/sda6 /mnt/ftp     ext3    defaults 0       1
<Netfeed> and it really wont work
<T-Connect> WTF Desktop  Games  new file~  Ubuntu.png
<vikzx86> stefg, How do i do it with the live cd?
<VSG1990> cls
<gemerttower> changed nick, maybe more clear to you guys.. message about not able to mount already filled disk..
<VSG1990> who can help me with my fglrx driver problem?
<rausb0> nich0s: which is the router's internal ip address?
<stefg> vikzx86: go to system-settings menu, choose screen resolution
<Netfeed> any ideas?
<nich0s> rausb0: 192.168.1.1 >> ubuntu pc = 192.168.1.102
<vikzx86> stefg, I have tried it, max resolution available is 800x600..
<rausb0> nich0s: okay
<xlex> someone here has experiencein enabling compiz on ATI Radeon 200M card?
<rampage> anyone know how to fix swscanner it crashes when i try to start scanning .
<vikzx86> stefg, How do i force a particular resolution?
<VSG1990> anyone know how to fix a restricted driver?
<stefg> vikzx86: then you will have to install using the alternate CD. this runs in textmode
<T-Connect> Why did ls point to /home/mitchell/ ?
<vikzx86> stefg, before installation from the live cd..
<sp3000> T-Connect: presumably that's where you are in that shell
<rausb0> nich0s: try:  sudo tcpdump -ni eth0 \( tcp port 22 \) and \( host 192.168.1.1 \)
<cRhYlove> how do I make a drive NOT read only.
<gemerttower> error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable
<gemerttower> error: could not execute pmount
<T-Connect> I'm getting more confused.
<vikzx86> stefg, Is the text mode as simple as grapical mode?
<sp3000> T-Connect: |cd ~ /usr/game| will cd ~ as instructed, it doesn't complain about the second /usr/game argument but ignores it
<jafnoob> how do you install pidgin?
<rampage> anyone know how to fix swscanner it crashes when i try to start scanning .
<stefg> vikzx86: you get a couple of questions, but nothing to be scared of
<T-Connect> I know that part
<VSG1990> could someone help me with my ati driver problem
<T-Connect> lol
<rausb0> nich0s: the filter expression only shows tcp packets with destination port 22 that go from/to 192.168.1.1
<vikzx86> stefg, I am only worried about the hard drive partitioning part. Is it simple?
<Zhaozhou> jafnoob, sudo apt-get ?
<T-Connect> Maybe you guys are confused on what I'm trying to do.
<nich0s> rausb0: Listening...
<Meoorf> jamiejcumbria, core dumped huh...ok try running it from a terminal with "strace firefox" and paste the output to rafb.net/paste
<rausb0> nich0s: okay, i'll connect
<sp3000> I suppose it should complain about ignored arguments instead of changing to a random directory
<nich0s> rausb0: Do you want to attempt conntection?
<nich0s> rausb0: nvm :P
<vikzx86> stefg, I erased my hdd once..
<rausb0> nich0s: do you seen something now?
<nich0s> rausb0: Nein
<stefg> vikzx86: if you have a dedicated disk for ubuntu (no win on the same disk) there's a wizard doing it for you
<sp3000> <T-Connect>	This is working. mitchell@pc-desktop:~$ cd ~ /usr/game
<rausb0> nich0s: dann funktioniert das forwarding auf dem router nicht
<jafnoob> Zhaozhou, yes probably found a guide for it now
<Zhaozhou> :D
<rausb0> nich0s: lets go to a separate channel:  #rausb-help
<sp3000> T-Connect: not sure for what value of 'working' that is, but fine if you know, *shrug*
<vikzx86> stefg, I got to install it to hdd having xp and vista installed..
<jamiejcumbria> Meoorf:I had a look here. http://www.kaourantin.net/archive/2006_10_01_flashgraphics_archive.html this sounds like the problem
<] [acking> hy everyone ho knows how to hide "lighttpd" server version
<] [acking> ?
<IcemanV9> is it possible to create an image of windows partition on box A and then use the image of windows under vmware/virtualbox on box B (running ubuntu)? if so, which program to create an image of windows partition?
<mrsno__> IcemanV9 the vmware workstation allows you to 'migrate' existing windows installs
<mrsno__> but its a 30 day trial :/ i dont believe there are other ways to do it for w32
<Cocytus> I think i've found a bug. kubuntu 7.04: if my dell's "wlan kill switch" is on (ie wlan/bluetooth killed) during boot, usb mice does not work. Seems like the hci_usb and hiddev usbcore stuff isnt loaded.
<] [acking> hy everyone ho knows how to hide "lighttpd" server version?
<Meoorf> jamiejcumbria, goodluck
<] [acking> hy everyone, who knows how to hide "lighttpd" server version?
<IcemanV9> mrsno__: something with image converter?? (let me check it out @ vmware site)
<T-Connect> cd ~ /usr/game is pointing to game folder. The allacrost game file is in there. I don't know why ./allacrost -i will not work.
<mrsno__> IcemanV9 try in #lighttpd
<mrsno__> err ] [acking even sorry
<mrsno__> :)
<] [acking> :)
<] [acking> ;)
<sp3000> T-Connect: |cd ~ /usr/game| points to exactly ~
<] [acking> thank you
<jamiejcumbria> Meoorf: Do you have flashplayer 9 working ok?
<T-Connect> Maybe ./allacrost -i is pointing into /home/mitchell/ folder
<sp3000> T-Connect: |cd ~/usr/game| points to ~/usr/game however, which may be what you want
<metbsd> ubuntu is slow
<sp3000> T-Connect: |cd /usr/game| points to /usr/game which may be what you want, too
<metbsd> windows is faster
<T-Connect> cd /usr/game won't work
<mrsno__> metbsd please dont troll
<nelopez> windows is faster :)
<nelopez> at crashing :/
<ne1> T-Connect: try  /usr/game/allacrost -i
<metbsd> no, windows is faster than ubuntu for me
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  you are getting things way confused..   ./allacrost -i  will run a program in the current dir. try it with out the ./
<sp3000> T-Connect: but |cd ~ /usr/game| is somewhat nonsensical because of the space
<metbsd> faster to get usb device to work
<metbsd> faster to get the job done
<stefg> metbsd: go away
<dr_willis> cd ~/user/game makes little sence also.
<sp3000> T-Connect: you can't change to two directories at once, see
<dr_willis> unless you got a usr/game dir in your homd directory
<PriceChild> metbsd, Please stop talking offtopic.
<metbsd> sorry, just try to get attention
<metbsd> i was joking
<T-Connect> mitchell@pc-desktop:~$ cd ~/user/game
<T-Connect> bash: cd: /home/mitchell/user/game: No such file or directory
<shrimants> Help: how do i format a hard drive using a kubuntu live cd with no GUI
<metbsd> so how do i install mplayer in kubuntu?
<shrimants> i need it to format into ntfs, btw
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  logical - since the directory does not exist.
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<T-Connect> You got to have space on ~
<sp3000> T-Connect: ok, so you don't know where it's installed or you wouldn't be trying random directories
<nacho> hi
<nacho> good morning
<nacho> i have a problem
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  Your useeage/command is making no sence at all. Perhaps you should start from the beginning with what you are trying to do.
<nacho> i install apache2
<sp3000> T-Connect: just because it doesn't give an error doesn't mean it does what you intend.
<rampage> anyone know how to fix swscanner it crashes when i try to start scanning .
<nacho> but httpd.conf does not exist
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  'cd /usr/game' makes sence. 'cd ~' will go to your /home/username dir.
<T-Connect> I already try you guys told me to do.
<rampage> running feisty
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  you are confusing several things at once.. earlier you were trying to 'cd' to a file.
<jamiejcumbria> Meoorf:http://rafb.net/p/P2A41M53.html
<sp3000> T-Connect: so try locate -r /allacrost$
<ccherrett> I installed beryl and all window decorations disappeared
<dr_willis> !find allacrost
<ccherrett> anyone know anything about this?
<stefg> !beryl | ccherrett
<sp3000> that would be a start
<ubotu> Package/file allacrost does not exist in feisty
* dr_willis wonders what allacrost even is.
<ubotu> ccherrett: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<T-Connect> /usr/share/games/allacrost
<T-Connect> /usr/games/allacrost
<T-Connect> There
<mrsno__> ccherrett are you using nvidia? you likely need to add a line to your xorg.conf
<sp3000> T-Connect: so /usr/games/allacrost -i
<ccherrett> mrsno__: yes I am
<Marcus_> hi. is there a way to attatch a file to an evolution email from a terminal (e.g. evolution --subject Test --attach /myfile, which does not work actually)?
<sp3000> T-Connect: or cd /usr/games/; ./allacrost -i
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  or just try    allacrost -i
<chapium> Hi!  I'm looking for a way to disable or enable my wireless via a script.  What I want to accomplish is the same as unchecking and checking a connection in the network settings tool
<mrsno__> ccherrett as the beryl wiki says, add       Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<mrsno__>  to your screen or device section of the xorg.conf then log in + out
<chapium> the problem I am trying to work around is the fact that my wireless card needs to be disabled and reenabled after my laptop comes out of standby.
<T-Connect> Thanks that works. allacrost -i
<sp3000> dr_willis: hrm, but that's too simple
<ccherrett> mrsno__: thanks
<sp3000> dr_willis: I thought we wanted to do this the hard way or something
<dr_willis> sp3000,  earelier he was tryint to cd to the binary.. so im not sure  what hes trying to do.
<stefg> chapium: look at the suspend howto for ubuntu, there's ways to unloaed the driver before suspend, then reload after wakeup
<stefg> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sp3000> dr_willis: actually I just assumed (oops) that allacrost -i would have been the first thing tried ;)
<chapium> stefg: ok, thx
<T-Connect> Added to my notes
<T-Connect> =)
<sp3000> so it wouldn't have been in the path
<nacho> hi good morning
<nacho> i need help!!!!
<nacho> i install apache2
<Zhaozhou> !ask | nacho
<ubotu> nacho: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dag_> Hey, can I install Beryl when I got ATI card? And 2nd, where to I download it?
<nacho> but httpd.conf not exist
<Dag_> Thanks!
<metbsd> for me, windows xp is faster than ubuntu
<mrsno__> !beryl | Dag_
<ubotu> Dag_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Zhaozhou> nacho, check in /usr/share/doc/apache2/ for one (:
<metbsd> ubuntu sucks at stability, usability, and configuration
<nacho> tahnks
<jamiejcumbria> anyone tell me how to find out what colour depth im running at?
<Zhaozhou> nacho, or /usr/share/doc/apache/ (:
<joshjosh> metbsd: haha
<jafnoob> metbsd, yawn
<metbsd> i can't believe ubuntu sucks so bad
<j0nas`> lol
<Zhaozhou> Ha.
<mrsno__> ./ignore tbh
<j0nas`> just because you dont know what youre doing
<metbsd> how do i completely remove ubuntu from my system?
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> What is X?
<metbsd> help
<sp3000> and here I thought /I/ didn't have a life
<j0nas`> rm /. -rf
<PriceChild> metbsd, install a different operating system
<metbsd> i need to completely remove ubuntu
<Zhaozhou> metbsd, rm -rf /
<dr_willis> metbsd,  fdisk the disks and delete the partitiosn.. have fun
<C-{pR0F> Ysmael_Vasquez_b: i think it's the GUI for linux
<Przemcio78> metbsd: what do you want to do?
<PriceChild> AHEM!!! Please do not post commands like that in this channel.
<PriceChild> Zhaozhou, j0nas` ^
<Przemcio78> install some bsd system?
<rampy> i have a question, I have windows xp installed in my laptop 4 partitions ( XP in C: drive) and now I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.04
<Zhaozhou> metbsd, fetch gentoo. (:
<j0nas`> PriceChild: i should know better...this is a help channel
<rampy> on my E: drive
<Zhaozhou> PriceChild, okay. (:
<Przemcio78> maybe gparted will help you
<velko> metbsd, you'll have to get rid of the bootloader too. else you'll be unable to start windows (mbr is still owned by grub but grub has been removed)
<rampy> i am right now  logged in ubuntu live CD
<Przemcio78> velko: you're wrong
<metbsd> i must be laggy, nobody respond when i say ubuntu sucks
<metbsd> hey
<rampy> Can anyone tell how to install the ubuntu on my E: drive
<metbsd> windows is better than ubuntu
<velko> Przemcio78, why?
<metbsd> winxp > ubuntu
<rampy> ok metbsd u can leave
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.40.204.5]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Przemcio78> velko:  you should be still able to boot windows
<rampy> anyone who can help me with dual boot install?
<Zhaozhou> metbsd, depends on what you need to do with your system. (:
<dr_willis> yea. the trolls are trying to come out.. sigh.
<Przemcio78> velko: but it's advisable to remove grub, of course
<rampy> anyone to help me here?
<velko> Przemcio78, i doubt it. if he installed grub in mbr - he won't be able. if he installed grub in the ubuntu partition - you are right
<j0nas`> rampy: if youre dual booting XP and ubuntu, all you need to do is install XP first, then install Ubuntu
<j0nas`> no special details... easy peasy
<Zhaozhou> rampy, the installationprogram should take care of everything for you. (:
<Radio> L/
<Przemcio78> velko: you're right, there was no windows on my disk for so long
<Radio> i made the mistake of installing ubuntu first :/
<rampy> nope ok the problem is i already have partioned disk and I need to install the ubuntu on E: drive
<Radio> stupid windows messed up my partition
<xlex> someone here has experiencein enabling compiz on ATI Radeon 200M card?
<rampy> and my xp is in C drive
<Przemcio78> velko: where from it would get the settings? :D
<Radio> just boot up the cd
<Meoorf> jamiejcumbria, xpdyinfo or look in your /etc/xorg.conf
<rampy> i chose manually edit partion table
<Bizzeh> hey
<Radio> and install ubuntu on the other partition
<bmartin> rampy, if you set up Ubuntu first, you can alter GRUB's menu.lst file to boot Windows
<dropety> 
<interfear> linux still can't write to ntfs right?
<stefg> rampy: there is no e: drive. you will have to format the right partition with a linux filesystem, and tell the installer the partition in Linux speak. and you'll need at least two partitions (1 swap, 1 root)
<dr_willis> interfear,  it can
<sp3000> rampy: well, the installer (or partition editor in the install cd, don't recall exactly) should allow you to delete or resize the E: partition to make way for the installation
<Zhaozhou> Radio, you can install grub again, then you wont have to reinstall
<Bizzeh> how come when im installing ubuntu to a second partition, and i give it (hd2,2) as the grub install location, which is a valid location for it to install, it says "no such drive or partition" or some such error message?
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | interfear
<ubotu> interfear: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bmartin> interfear, with ntfs-3g, you can write to ntfs partitions in Linux
<interfear> ahh
<rampy> i already have xp on C drive and there are 4 partions already exist ..and I want to install ubuntu on E: drive
<interfear> sweet
<j0nas`> interfear: ntfs-3g supports read/write now :)
<Bizzeh> is it not possible for me to just give it /dev/sda2
<interfear> thanks
<sp3000> bmartin: does it catch fire often though?
<icenate001> Ok can anyone help me install a plugin for gaim
<Przemcio78> interfear: ntfs-3g, it works brilliantly
<Radio> which plugin?
<stefg> rampy: nobody understand E:-drive in here :-)
<icenate001> xfire
<rampy> can anyone pvt chat and help me install dual install xp and ubuntu?
<olskolirc> hi hi
<stefg> !install | rampy
<ubotu> rampy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bmartin> sp3000: GRUB? partitions? nope
<Radio> Zhaozhou: I already reinstalled it all
<olskolirc> what is the commandline for me to start my print daemon please?
<khafra> I try to upgrade to 7.04, and it tells me to free 117 megs on /usr--but I have over a gig free
<olskolirc> im using fiesty fawn
<chapium> IcemanV9: i think its usually just a matter of dropping a file in the plugins folder and restarting gaim
<khafra> how do I make it believe I have enough free space on /usr to upgrade?
<Radio> I accidently installed windows over my ubuntu partition :O
<Zhaozhou> stefg, ubuntu doesnt use E:, C:, D:, or anything like that. hd* or sd* is the use. (:
<bmartin> olskolirc: try sudo cupsd
<olskolirc> ok
<Mind-bOgglEd> hi theRE
<Bizzeh> when i get to the point where i need to install grub, is there a list of what drives are mapped to hd0-4 ?
<jafnoob> anyone know a repo with encryption, plugin-pack and guifications for pidgin?
<marcosoria_> hi, will bery run fine on an nvidia geforce 128 mb of ram?
<icenate001> hmmm
<bulmer> olskolirc, /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<razor950> hello
<khafra> Can I find out why update-manager doesn't think I have enough free space when I totally, like, do?
<Przemcio78> marcosoria_: it should
<olskolirc> thanks
<MBR> like totally
<MBR> heh
<Zhaozhou> Bizzeh, yeah, if you use the grub-command. But you can use the ubuntu-installer aswell, then it will work automagically. (:
<stefg> khafra: run 'df -h' in a terminal and paste the result to pastebin
<stefg> !paste | khafra
<ubotu> khafra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marcosoria_> im having a nightmare configuring the ati driver, ive looked several guides, anyone knows a guide that can help me? i dont want to use the nvidia card:(
<rampy> what does prepare mount points mean?
<Bizzeh> Zhaozhou: the ubuntu installer doesnt tell me what /dev/* is mapped to hd* in grub
<rampy> Select which partitions you want to use for your new installation, and where you want to mount each of them.
<rampy> You must mount one partition on the root file system ("/"), and you must choose at least one partition for use as swap space.
<Zhaozhou> marcosoria_, beryl will 'run' on most computers, but what to work and what to crash is up to you to find out. :)
<bulmer> Bizzeh, you tried mount ?
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> I'm trying to run soffice from command line from ssh as root, and I get this error soffice.bin X11 error: Can't open display: -accept=socket,port=8100;urp;
<razor950> marcosoria: I had the same problem with my nvidia
<rampy> does mount means the drive i want to install ubuntu on?
<Bizzeh> bulmer: mount has nothing to do with grubs mappings
<chapium> IcemanV9: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Scripting%20and%20Plugins#HowdoIusePerlscriptswithPidginFinch
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> Doesn anyone know what the problem is?
<bmartin> Bizzeh, hda1 is (0,0), a2 is (0,1), etc.
<bmartin> it uses two numbers instead of a number/letter combo
<Bizzeh> bmartin: what about if i have sda1-4 and hda1-2
<rampy> You must mount one partition on the root file system ("/"), and you must choose at least one partition for use as swap space.
<Bizzeh> i got 4 sata disks and 2 ata
<razor950> marcosoria: check pm
<rampy> what should i use?
<icenate001> ty all i may be back lol
<rampy> anyone who wants to help in a pvt chat
<marcosoria_> razor950" check pm? whats that?:$
<rampy> this place is messy if i need to explain my problem completely?
<stefg> rampy: it's probably easier you just delete the partition, and present unpartitioned space to the installer. there's an automatic mode then
<bmartin> rampy, check PM
<ne1> hi there, does anyone know how to work out what gnome-session is trying to start at a given point in time (I'm getting a 30second pause after login, but don't know what process it
<razor950> marcosoria: a private message, you using xchat, just look for my name under the this channel
<rampy> nope i have my xp on of the partitions already
<rampy> like in C and i want to install ubuntu on E
<Przemcio78> rampy ubuntu on WHAT????
<Radio> is your hdd partitioned already?
<sp3000> rampy: so E: is a windows name for a windows partition
<rampy> yes radio
<marcosoria_> razor950: im gonna register to be able to send pm
<stefg> rampy: wtf is E: ? there is no E: in linux
<Radio> just pop the ubuntu cd in then
<sp3000> rampy: so you'll either shrink or delete E: to make room for ubuntu's root and swap partitions
<razor950> ah but if you can read it
<razor950> just try it and um msg me here if it works
<bmartin> Bizzeh, i don't know how that works
<marcosoria_> razor950: ok thanks
<sp3000> rampy: can't really install ubuntu "on" E: but beside it or in its place
<Przemcio78> i think the way partitions are marked in windows is sooo stupid
<dissection> I have a question. Just earlier today when I opened a folder on my NTFS partition, it said some files could not be displayed. The same happened when I tried search. The folder showed the size as 8GB when I checked properties although it was actually 12GB. After I unmounted and mounted it again, it was all working fine again. Though what could have caused it to show lesser and unable to display certain files?
<rampy> basically C: windows xp and E: drive completely free ..Want to install ubuntu on E:
<riaal> I want to share folders from different harddisks in on folder whit nft
<Radio> is E already formatted?
<rampy> yes
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey all
<nelopez> delete E:
<Radio> just use the ubuntu cd
<sp3000> rampy: so if you have no data on the E: partition you can just delete it, and the installer should be easy then
<Radio> to reformat that partition
<nelopez> you cant install ubuntu on ntfs
<Bizzeh> rampy: if you have never done this before, i advice unpluging your C: drive before you install to your other drive
<riaal> I want to share folders from different harddisks in on folder whit nft sofar I have had no luck, symlink and bind mount has failed
<Radio> reformat it to fat
<rampy> but using windows i partioned it..
<bmartin> rampy... i PM'd you... i can walk you through this
<sp3000> Radio: uh, why would he want a fat partition now
<Przemcio78> rampy: ubuntu installer will guide you, it's a piece of cake
<Radio> err
<Radio> my bad
<rampy> its only one 1 drive  partioned into 2 40GB
<Przemcio78> Radio: to fat? what for?
<nelopez> Przemcio78: the installer is terrible - the default action for the partitioner is to wipe the entire disk
<abedo> hiZ ,, what means the S , Ss+, or maybe R ,,, when I type :  ps as
<rampy> i need to specifcally install in E: drive
<nelopez> for 'next happy' windows users, this will hurt them
<Radio> rampy have u tried to stick ubuntu cd in?
<rampy> and when i started installer i chose manual partion option
<Bizzeh> rampy: again, i recomend unpluging your windows hard drive before installing ubuntu
<rampy> i am currently chatting through live CD and half way
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> havin issues with this record my desktop...  seems to have this error about ( No such file or directory
<rampy> there is only one 1drive !!!
<Przemcio78> nelopez: it's always been so in ubuntu, just read all messagesand everything will be ok
<rampy> but partioned already using windows
<sp3000> rampy: there is only one physical disk, with paritions windows calls C: and E:, and a cd drive windows calls D: ?
<astro76> abedo, type man ps, and page down to the Process State Codes section
<rampy> yes..!! correct SP
<sp3000> rampy: and E: has no data so you can destroy that partition?
<Przemcio78> rampy: just beware of the option nelopez mentioned and all will be fine
<rampy> yes i can do that SP
* sp3000 doesn't recall if the installer has a quickie option to "nuke this partition and use that space" or if that requires going through the manual thinger
<velko> rampy, listen to Radio: format e: as FAT32 in order to be able to recognize this partition from gparted. this will be the partition into which you have to install ubuntu
<dxdemetriou> my mouse goes crazy at random times. I know that it caused by kvm, I tried the solution from ubuntuguide without luck. Is there something else to do, to not needed each time to reload the module?
<marcosoria_> razor950: under ubuntu software?
<sp3000> velko: I haven't had issues seeing ntfs partitions in gparted that I recall?
<Przemcio78> velko: gparted should recognize ntfs as well
<sp3000> velko: oh, unless you mean tell it apart from C:
<Bizzeh> also, rampy, this channel is possibly the least usefull channel on the whole of the internet, they are so stuck up their own arse with the fact that "windows sucks" they are totaly throwing out the values of freedom they claim to stand for they refuse to give usefull information on dual booting because they refuse to acknowledge that people actualy want to use windows
<sp3000> by the fs type
<velko> sp3000, yes. but he doesn't seem to know which partition on the disk is presented under windows as e:. this will help him to recoginize it
<PriceChild> sp3000, it has a quickie
<sp3000> Bizzeh: uh, what?
<PriceChild> sp3000, if you want to nuke the whole lot
<PriceChild> sp3000, not only one partitino though
<marcosoria_> razor950: im in a window with 5 tabs: ubuntu software, third party software, updates, authentication and statistics
<sp3000> PriceChild: yeah that's about what I would have guesstimated
<marcosoria_> razor950: done
<marcosoria_> razor950: can i install envy from apt-get install or i have to dowlnoad the file?
<razor950> well I had to download the file
<razor950> it seemed that it wasnt in any of my respo
<Przemcio78> macrosoria_: can't you check yourself in synaptic or something?
<Przemcio78> marcosoria_*
<Mind-bOgglEd> any help for version 5.1 i cannot install it on a maxtor 200gig sata hdd with asrock dual vsta775 and using the intel dual core 2.66Ghz 1gig kingston 533Mhz ram is there a driver i can use (sorry if this is a daft suggestion) so ubuntu v5.1 will recognise my hdd . i do not have internet connection so i cannot download the latest version though i do know i can have it sent.only on a wap mobile at minute. thanks if you can or cannot help.
<Przemcio78> by yourself*
<j0nas`> Bizzeh: i am going to have to disagree with that statement.  I have never seen any evidence whatsoever to support that claim.  In fact, I would assert that people's reluctance to help with dual booting in this channel is due to the fact that dual booting is documented AT LENGTH in the forums, rather than because people here are "stuck up their own arse"
<ramp1> anyone to help in pvt dual boot install?
<mikubuntu> omg.  i have been waiting YEARS to get my hands on Xara Xtreme and now it's available for linux download.  alas, as a foolish noob, i can't seem to properly download it onto my day old wubi install of ubuntu. error message: Could not open the file /home/mikubuntu/RecXaraLX0.7_rev1692.package.  gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<mikubuntu> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<mikubuntu> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.  Can someone help me?! :)
<bmartin> ramp1, sure
<ramp1> since i cannot seem to get my problem solved posting here
<bmartin> er, that's an l and not a 1?
<marcosoria_> razor950: i have the file now, what?
<Zhaozhou> is there any console-way of burning a image?
<Zhaozhou> an*
<j0nas`> cdrecord
<bmartin> rampl, check your messages
<razor950> just install it, by double clicking on it and clicking install xD
<Zhaozhou> j0nas`, thanq (:
<ramp1> martin: i didn't get any messgae
<bmartin> stupid xchat
<bmartin> send me one
<marcosoria_> razor950:  i double click it and it says it will download the latest nvidia driver blah blah blah
<ramp1> bmartin:  how to pve chat?
<j0nas`> i like xchat :)
<razor950> ?
<Flannel> ramp1: Linux doesn't use the same naming scheme as windows (C E F) it goes by partitions.  Is your E on it's own partition? or on it's own drive? or what?
<T-Connect> Next release Ubuntu is in October right?
<razor950> its supposed to open up a package manager and you can install it
<bmartin> rampl: good question. i'm new to IRC
<bmartin> T-Connect: that's the plan
<ramp1> its my own partition using windows
<ramp1> t-Connect..i invited u but nothing happened
<Flannel> ramp1: So, you have C and D as partitions both on the same harddrive?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v>  sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop  and i got this error..Reading package lists... Done  Building dependency tree  Reading state information... Done  E: Couldn't find package recordmydesktop
<ramp1> yes flannel
<ramp1> !!
<preaction> mikubuntu, you shouldn't be trying to open that file with gedit. what does the website say to do with that file?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> anyone have anythoughts
<velko> mikubuntu, i don't understand why are you trying to open a binary file with gedit at all. but xara's vector graphics program is available trough apt-get since months
<Wips> are there any programs to play off cd/dvd-images or to make fake cd/dvd-roms for Ubuntu? like Daemon tools or alcohol 120%?
<T-Connect> So get updates will be the same as Ubuntu next release right?
<dylan_> i need help with my ati video drivers
<ramp1> flannel: can we chat pvt since i am stuck in the partion in live cd instillation ...
<Flannel> ramp1: do you have a D drive as well?  C D E? all as the same harddrive?
<stefg> Wips: google cdemu
<Flannel> ramp1: This is fine here, no need for private stuffs
<ramp1> yes C, D, E, F and G( CD)
<marcosoria_> razor950: i tried to install it and i got some messages that several pakcage modules were not installed
<ramp1> all 20GB
<mikubuntu> thanks guys, can you tell me how to 'apt-get' it?
<ramp1> and XP on C:
<razor950> hmm get registered so we can talk in pm
<dylan_> do you know where to go to download ati drivers
<ramp1> i want to install ubuntu on E:drive
<bmartin> mikubuntu: in a terminal, type: sudo apt-get install <program name>
<abhi> my ubuntu takes 50 sec to boot. can I decrease the boot time?
<mikubuntu> ya, i've known it was available on linux, but i din't have linux installed till about 5 this morning
<bmartin> razor950: how does one go about getting registered on here?
<j0nas`> Wips: you can mount iso images in your filesystem with the mount command (try man mount to get you started)
<Flannel> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Do you have universe enabled?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> yes
<bmartin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> flannel: i do
<CheshireViking> !register > bmartin
<sp3000> bmartin: /msg nickserv help, generally
<Lost487Dazed> any idea why creating a disk in vmware would make my host unresponsive until it's complete?
<jstux> Hello! I'm a bit confused about SATA-RAID controllers (especially those socalled 'fakeraids').. would someone help me with some basic questions?
<Flannel> ramp1: Alright, well, the best way to do it would be to, with the liveCD, mount and check each one.  Those would be hda1, hda2, hda3, and hda4.  Although they don't necessarily need to be in that order (although they probably are)
<bmartin> thx
<Flannel> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: and you're using feisty?
<j0nas`> As a matter of fact, Alcohol 120% 'borrowed' this idea from linux, where its been included out-of-the-box for years
<Mind-bOgglEd> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Wips> j0nas`: Uhm, could you help me with that? I dont quite understand
<ramp1> flannel: ok after that?
<Lost> i just got xchat, 1st time irc for me, how do i find #debian irc channel?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> no 6.10...
<Flannel> ramp1: then you'll know which partition you should use
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> oops..
<LadyNikon> just type /help register ..
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol
<velko> mikubuntu, "sudo aptitude install xaralx xaralx-examples xaralx-svg" . make sure you have enabled the multiverse repository
<T-Connect> XChate rocks
<T-Connect> XChat
<riaal> Anyone know how to export 2 different harddrives in one folder (one mount command on the client) using NFS?
<Flannel> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: well, that's why.  Edgy doesn't have recordmydesktop as a package
<ramp1> flannel: prepare disk space ..should i use manual option?
<j0nas`> Wips: what are you trying to do, mount an image or make an image
<bmartin> sweet... i'm identified now... i guess...
<Wips> Mount
<Wips> j0nas`: Mount and image. a .iso file
<rem_> Hey .. at bootup it says checking all file systems ... and one of the partition is ~300gb it says it has to force check cze it hasnt been checked for a while. it is not the last line though..last one says /var/ ok, but then it freezes ...is it possible it takes a very long time to check those 300gb, like 15,30,60min ? or what could be possible prob ..?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> awwww well then that will explain everything.. why dont they tell ya these things lol
<j0nas`> okay, read the man page for mount first: eg, man mount
<ramp1> flannel: i am using 6.04 version
<Wips> j0nas`: gash.. the typos.. "mount an image".. I mean
<Flannel> ramp1: manual will work fine.  6.06, but yeah.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so whats my next step... i want to record my desktop ... whats the way to do it
<Wips> j0nas`: ok
* zeldafan500 farts
<mikubuntu> velko: gracias
<ramp1> yah
<velko> mikubuntu, de nada, hombre
<Yulquen> is it possible to get automatic logon to ubuntu desktop at boot?
<JFr3ak> hi everbody i can't see dvd movies with totem, i'll redy install the codecs but i still recive error message that totem haven't the right plugin, can some body helpme please
<riaal> Noone know if it is possible to share 2 harddrives in one folder (one mount on client) using NFS? please?
<ramp1> flannel: manually edit partion table?
<Flannel> Yulquen: it is.  Are you sure you want to?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> dylan: what ati card are you running?
<nicholaspaul> Yulquen: yes if you don't have a password
<Lost487Dazed> how do you configure ubuntu not to load gnome on startup?
<ramp1> flannel: prepare partion table?
<riaal> Is it possible to put 2 commands in one alias?
<bes> #ubuntu-ru
<PriceChild> riaal, add the same alias twice ;)
<bmartin> Lost487Dazed: what do you want to load instead? no window manager? or a different window manager?
<Flannel> ramp1: yeah, you'll delete whichever partition you made, then recreate it as ext3, and then in the next screen use it as root (/)
<Thunderhit> plz help me, I want to remove firefox from my ubuntu since I use Opera.. when I want to remove it using the packet manager, it tells me it also has to remove ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-docs and some others, well removing ubuntu-desktop wont be good I suppose, is there another way to remove it but keep those?
<PriceChild> riaal, eek no
<ramp1> should i chose my drive E:..? i know that number
<cheatersrealm> what is the standard kernal name for ubuntu?
<Lost487Dazed> no window manager... jsut # prompt
<PriceChild> riaal, sorry you were talking about irc, not bash
<Narcotic> riaal: alias clearls='clear; ls'
<Flannel> Thunderhit: removing ubuntu-desktop is no big deal, it's a metapackage, and that's expected.
<PriceChild> riaal, do something && something
<rem_> Hey .. at bootup it says checking all file systems ... and one of the partition is ~300gb it says it has to force check cze it hasnt been checked for a while. it is not the last line though..last one says /var/ ok, but then it freezes ...is it possible it takes a very long time to check those 300gb, like 15,30,60min ? or what could be possible prob ..?
<bmartin> cheatersrealm: in a terminal, type uname -r, that'll tell you your kernel
<PriceChild> Narcotic, hehe or that
<stefg> Lost487Dazed: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<cheatersrealm> bmartin: that doesn't work in grub
<ramp1> flannel: Select which partitions you want to use for your new installation, and where you want to mount each of them.
<ramp1> You must mount one partition on the root file system ("/"), and you must choose at least one partition for use as swap space.
<j0nas`> Wips, the command is mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/image mountpoint
<Flannel> Thunderhit: however, removing firefox will cause some documentation stuff to have problems (that's the ubuntu-doc bit), so you might want to just add opera, and leave firefox
<sp3000> Thunderhit: "but firefox is awesome!" etc etc.
<Narcotic> hey
<ramp1> flannel: what should i do now?
<siriusnova_> hello can anyone help me with ssh tunelling through a draconian firewall?
<Thunderhit> so is Opera, sp3000...
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Is there a option to record my desktop... other then recordmydesktop.....
<Lost487Dazed> thanks bmartin
<Flannel> ramp1: mount whatever partition you just made for linux as /
<Narcotic> How I install ubuntu 7.04 in text mode?
<Wips> j0nas`: ok. And the mountpoint is a folder I make in root. right? I'm kinda new
<ramp1> should i tick reformat option?
<Flannel> Narcotic: get the alternate CD
<stefg> !alternate | Narcotic
<ubotu> Narcotic: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<morpheus8> Narcotic: alternate CD
<Lost487Dazed> setting it up as vmware server... need all the memory I have for VM's...
<j0nas`> a mountpoint can be any empty directory on your file system
<JFr3ak> please, somebody help me how see dvd with totem, i read a lot of guides but is just about plugins, i'll all redy install it
<Wips> j0nas`: kk..
<rem_> anyone ?
<creatoun__> Flannel: any big differences in alternate cd than desktop?
<Narcotic> Arent possible install with the normal CD?
<creatoun__> Flannel: in default install.
<Flannel> Narcotic: no
<bmartin> rampl: delete all partitions on your "E drive", then create two for Ubuntu. one should be at least the size of your RAM: format it as type SWAP; use the rest of the hard drive for an EXT3 partition and mount that as /
<Narcotic> deep!
<Flannel> creatoun__: no, they install identical systems (although the alternate CD has more options)
<ramp1> flannel: mount point i am choosing /media/SDA6
<ramp1> is it correct?
<bmartin> rampl: do that from the Ubuntu installer
<Narcotic> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Yulquen> Flannel: yes, its for a closet pc without display and kb
<sp3000> bmartin: E is a partition, on physical disk only, I think is the configuration (ramp1?)
<Flannel> ramp1: no, /dev/sda6 is the partition you use, and then / is the place you mount it
<mikubuntu> velko:  parts of xara seemed to have downloaded, but still getting these two errors: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mikubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<JFr3ak> can somebody help me with my dvd trouble please???
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Close other package managers you have open
<Flannel> Yulquen: Err.... Why do you want automatic login for a computer with no screen or keyboard?
<ramp1> flannel: but i see other mount points also ..like 4 columns
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> jfr3ak: what is the problem??
<velko> mikubuntu, you either have another package manager running (apt-get, aptitude, synapict) or your package manager crashed and haven't deleted the said file
<Thunderhit> is there a way to make icons smaller on the desktop? I tried making them smaller in the Desktop folder, but no change on the Desktop...
<mikubuntu> ok, will close everything
<chris12349> I want to run a command and duplicate an entire linux install to a different partition.  is this something that is possible?
<sp3000> so how do you easily post screenshots from the livecd? :)
<jmchaffie> Ok I've tried shoutcast, and now icecast2, am I supposed to keep my localhost or use my outside IP as the address for the cast server? I'm so dazed and confused at this point! lol
<mikubuntu> i think synaptic was updating some files, maybe that was it
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, thks, i install all the plugins for dvd codecs, etc.
<Yulquen> Flannel: remote access via realvnc in xp on another machine.vnc does not work unless the linux machine is not logged onto the desktop.
<ramp1> flannel: so should i chose
<bmartin> chris12349: you could use the dd command, but BE CAREFUL. you should read up on it extensively before trying
<gues1> Hi, I have a wireless card for my laptop, but I get these messages when I do dmesg: "acx: got IV_ICV_Failure (crypto) IRQ(s)"
<cyberphaz> anyone have any experience with accessing window shares on a vmware windows on the same box?
<Flannel> ramp1: well, I may have the terminology wrong, but you want to use your partition you just made, and you want to use it for '/' ('root')
<j0nas`> Wips: if youre having trouble, you might want to try a program called GMount
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, but when i want to see a movie, Totem sya that there is no plugin to manage the movie
<jmchaffie> This all works locally... I just can't seem to get music to stream OUT of my local network. lol
<Wips> j0nas`: K. that works. but I need mount to think it's a dvd. so that I can watch the movie from a dvd-player?
<chris12349> bmartin: thanks!
<velko> mikubuntu, if you are more comfortable with synaptic you can install these packages trough synaptic also
<ramp1> flannel : yes but i never made any partion using ubuntu..i alread have 4 partion using windows xp when i installed
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, the error message is in spanish then i'm just trasleting to english...
<creatoun__> Wips: no.  it's automatic when you play a DVD through the player.  no need to mount.
<Flannel> Yulquen: Why don't you just use something like ssh and tunnel X? so you can login with multiple users and stuff.  Anyway, if you go to System  > Administration > Login screen setup (or something like that), there'll be options for automatic login
<sp3000> ramp1: so delete the correct partition, and then create a swap partition and a root partition in that space
<velko> mikubuntu, you don't have to do it on the command line. it's just easier for me to direct you this way
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, can you help me?
<Wips> creatoun__: It's not a dvd. It's an image. An .iso file
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> jfr3ak: the way fixed that is go to add and remove and install VLC... and it will install what you need
<Flannel> ramp1: Right, At the last screen (the format partition screen), I told you to delete one of those partitions (whichever you were going ot use for linux) and then make a new partition (as ext3) in the space you freed up
<ramp1> flannel/sp3000 :  how do u do that ?/
<gues1> Hi, I have a wireless card for my laptop, but I get these messages when I do dmesg: "acx: got IV_ICV_Failure (crypto) IRQ(s)"
<Mind-bOgglEd> any one advise on getting ubuntu 5.1 installed on sata hdd
<umop-apsidn> Wips: i think i understand what you're wanting to do
<creatoun__> Wips: you might need an app to mount the .iso then you can play it.  i don't know what app is used to mount .isos though.
<Flannel> Mind-bOgglEd: Upgrade to a newer version.  5.10 is no longer supported
<sp3000> ramp1: I can't see your partitions that well from here, even if I squint :|
<j0nas`> Wips: you can't mount it as a 'type' of disk.  it's mounted based on the filesystem you specified, in this case iso9660.  you should be able to play it through your dvd player though as is, provided you have the proper codecs installed
<Wips> umop-apsidn: mhm.. I have a movie in a .iso file, and I want to play it off.. I am not able to burn it since my dvdburner is not working.
<umop-apsidn> Wips: i, too, am interested in mounting an iso in a virtual disk. when i used windows, i used DAEMONTools... is there an equivalent for linux? i would assume there must be
<creatoun__> Wips: also, the alternate route is to burn the .iso.
<mkononi> hi there, whats the typical prtition size for an ubuntu installation?
<Mind-bOgglEd> a
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, the vlc plugins ??
<ramp1> can i send u the screen shots?
<creatoun__> Wips: freshmeat.net
<Wips> creatoun__: I would if I could.. but my dvdburner is not working
<ramp1> sp: y want to make sure i do it correctly
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, the vlc is a app to see movies right ??
<sp3000> ramp1: if you can post screenshots somewhere and link here, that could help someone figure it out
<gues1> Hi, I have a wireless card for my laptop, but I get these messages when I do dmesg: "acx: got IV_ICV_Failure (crypto) IRQ(s)"
<Wips> j0nas`: hm.. k. And which dvd player do you recommend? havent played any dvds in ubuntu yet tbh..
<ramp1> sp3000: i will do that
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> jfr3ak: when you mark VLC it will automatically  get what you need to play dvds , mp3's and what have you
<Wips> creatoun__: What's that?
<velko> mkononi, no. it depends on the software you'll install on the system. with 7gb you'll be on the safe side
<j0nas`> Wips: im the wrong person to ask, i've never watched a movie on my computer ;)
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, thks i gonna try right now thks a LOT
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> for sure...
<umop-apsidn> Wips:  mount -o loop file.iso /path/
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> brb cigar time
<creatoun__> Wips: they have list of apps there.  but download using synaptic or apt.
<mkononi> thanks!  bit bigger than I expected, but Iv got enough space
<Mind-bOgglEd> i have not got internet so i cannot upgrade from ubuntu 5.1
<Ernz> Does anyone here know how to install the tarball of the latest music applet that works with exaile?
<Flannel> Mind-bOgglEd: Where are you right now?  You should download a new CD (get the alternate CD) whereever you do have access
<sp3000> hmm. can't you upgrade from cd? don't know if that's easy or what but it should....yeah
<stefg> !alternate | Mind-bOgglEd
<hat0> hi ubuntu friends - i have installed your fine distribution this morning
<ubotu> Mind-bOgglEd: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Flannel> sp3000: if he's doing a fresh install, he might as well install something newer
<sp3000> Flannel: even easier! :)
<SmartUnix> Ubuntu use BSD-style init or System V style?
<Mind-bOgglEd> !alternate
<Flannel> !upstart | SmartUnix
<ubotu> SmartUnix: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<velko> mkononi, my full blown install is 3,5gb. but i know people which install a lot more sutff than i do
<imachine> helo
<imachine> how I change language pleasE ?
<imachine> anyone?
<imachine> in X/Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> The new edgy updates just hosed my wireless card setup.  How do I revert to the way things were before the update I did this morning?
<stapel> Hi I have a wireless card for my laptop, but its not working with Network Manager. I get these messages when I do dmesg: "acx: got IV_ICV_Failure (crypto) IRQ(s)"
<Fabiano__> tenho que adicionar uma linha no fstab
<stefg> !please
<mkononi> velko, thatmuch closer to what I expected.
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Fabiano__> pode ser em qualquer lugar?
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<j0nas`> wow there is a post on digg that says the ubuntu forums grow by 400 users PER DAY
<stapel> Please, can anyone help me?
<Mind-bOgglEd> you are losing me already if i dont get this simple stuff i not on net and hate winshit
<creatoun> stapel: what's the prob?
<imachine> stapel, I think it's kind to say please if you ask about something/for something.
<craigbass1976> stapel, do a lspci and google for getting that card working in Ubuntu
<IceLink> hi there. my monitor shows me "mode not supported" everytime an application starts in fullscreen mode
<imachine> stefg, that was for you.
<imachine> anyway, I can\t seem to be able to set my langauge, I can install its support and all just not use it.
<stapel> Hi I have a wireless card for my laptop, but its not working with Network Manager. I get these messages when I do dmesg: "acx: got IV_ICV_Failure (crypto) IRQ(s)". Can anyone help me please?
<j0nas`> imachine: look in the system menu under Language Preferences
<umop-apsidn> stapel: looks like you might have a password issue? but i'm not the right person to help with wireless :P
<sp3000> imachine: in gdm you select when logging in. xubuntu I don't know, try the suggested channel I guess
<ramp1> flannel:http://www.flickr.com/photos/10386291@N08/
<ramp1> sp3000:http://www.flickr.com/photos/10386291@N08/
<imachine> sp3000, I'm using ubuntu not xubuntu
<j0nas`> er language support rather
<ramp1> sp3000: hope now someone can help
<imachine> I never said I was.
<creatoun> stapel: you might need to apt the drivers for that.
<sp3000> imachine: X/Ubuntu sounded like xubuntu to at least two of us :)
<ramp1> sp3000 i have been on live cd and doing all this ubuntu is already exciting to me!!!
<hat0> i have but one question - is there any difference at all between using add/remove packages and the synaptic package manager?
<Mind-bOgglEd> oh you mean start my winshit xp and use the live cd instead.
<imachine> sp3000, X=xorg, /=runningon/with, ubuntu=well. you know the rest.,
<sp3000> imachine: but, yeah, should be in the menus when logging in
<imachine> yeah it is, sorta.
<imachine> hmmm\
<imachine> hang on ;] 
<imachine> that's a good idea actually ;P
<ramp1> sp3000: did u see the screenshots?
<imachine> I thought I'd set it in the language support thing
<jsj> Any music fans know of software or a website that will notify you of new releases by your favorite artists?
<stapel> creatoun: I don't think the drivers is the issue, because I got it working via the commandline once
<imachine> but that was a fail ;] 
<imachine> brb
<craigbass1976> So how do I roll back the updates I just did, or is it even possible?
<creatoun> stapel: try running the command again.
<sp3000> ramp1: yeah
<IceLink> no idea with fullscreen not supported?
<craigbass1976> I did not have the wireless card as an option to configure in the network manager before, and now I do, so something screwed up
<ramp1> ok now i want to install in sp6
<umop-apsidn> stapel: like i said, since your error message mentions crypto, it might be something to do with your password/key... are you using WEP?
<ramp1> sp3000:/sda6
<sp3000> ramp1: so do you know which sdaX is which X: in windows?
<stapel> creatoun: But, I don't want to go to the commandline everytime I need wireless...
<mkononi> /leave
<creatoun> stapel: create a shortcut.
<Wips> Nice, it works now.. You were right j0nas`. Didnt have to be a disc. just had to give VLC media player another path. Works great with the menu, subtitles.. everything :) Thanks alot. Gonna watch it now
<ramp1> yes its in sda1
<stapel> umop-apsidn: Yes, I'm using WEP
<j0nas`> cool... enjoy :)
<gaby_> hi all
<ramp1> sp3000: and i need to install ubuntu in sda6
<sp3000> ramp1: as you have three almost the same size so it doesn't tell me for sure ... /probably/ cdef are 1567 in that order, but...
<Mind-bOgglEd> hi
<gaby_> sorry but i nee a litle support with ubuntu
<creatoun> wtf is up with sda6?
<sp3000> ramp1: just making sure -- how do you know 6 is E?
<umop-apsidn> stapel: i would suspect something in your encryption settings, then. but again, i'm not the best person to help you :P
<ramp1> sp3000: i know from free space
<sp3000> ramp1: ok, good
<gaby_> i have to disable acpi on my toshiba laptop to have sound but if i have disabled it i did not have network (e1000 card)
<ramp1> sp3000: since i completely erased everything from there
<whonicca> anyone here use oidentd?
<stapel> umop-apsidn: Which is better to use WEP open or WEP shared? Or perhaps WPA?
<creatoun> does ubuntu detect widescreen settings?
<Krisser50> hey
<gaby_> wpa @stapel
<JFr3ak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, thks with VLC works fine, thks again
<Krisser50> can anyone help me?
<gaby_> it takes seconds to crack wep
<sp3000> ramp1: and of course you have backups and things of everything so you can recover windows and your data when I instruct you to accidentally destroy everything :)
<whonicca> anyone familiar with identd?
<j0nas`> creatoun: yup, settings for most monitors are autodetected :)
<creatoun> cool.
<ramp1> sp3000: lol  i have backups of everything ..but will it crash :)
<j0nas`> even most old monitors work afaik
<sp3000> ramp1: so you'd select sda6 in prepare partitions and delete it
<imachine> orait, it should be started from gdm, cheers,
<imachine> byes!; ] 
<sp3000> ramp1: presumably delete is one of the unlabeled buttons on the toolbar
<akos_> hello! Can anyone recommand any good music players for linux, that would be more or less like winamp, but have good integration with gnome? (i find rhythmbox pretty nice, but I don't know how to put all my songs to the download queue and then make it play songs randomly)
<ramp1> sp3000: but there is no delete option?
<whonicca> can someone tell me whats wrong with the following configuration? http://pastebin.com/m6a400c31
<stapel> anybody else using WPA for wireless security with Network Manager?
<sp3000> ramp1: I'll guess it's the, uh, circle with stroke, no parking sign button
<Pici> akos_: Exaile(more itunes/amarok like), beep-media-player is very similar to winamp, as is xmms.
<Flannel> ramp1, sp3000, just click 'reformat', that'll delete and should allow you to pick a new FS
<icenate001> hi i just downloaded tremulous how do i install it .... the file is "Tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run" it is located on my desktop
<j0nas`> akos_: xmms and beep are winamp clones, but amarok is better IMHO... definitely worth a try at least
<sp3000> Flannel: the instructions sound like it'll demand a swap part?
<Flannel> ramp1, sp3000, oh wait, I'm sorry.  You do need to delete (it's the red circle/X thing)
<sp3000> Flannel: I don't know if it does but if it does you'd have to delete to create two, not just reformat
<akos_> j0nas`, can you make it play randomly? (amarok isn't a kde app?)
<Flannel> No, Don't believe it checks for swap partition, he can always create a swap file later
<akos_> Pici, ok, ill check it out,thanks
<ramp1> flannel: so it will format sda6 and nothing else.. right:)
<Kjellviz> Jack_Sparrow: hi, still wanna know what went wrong when i installed kubuntu-desktop ? =P
<Pici> akos_: Yes, all of them have shuffling capability iirc.
<Flannel> ramp1: you'll need to delete it and recreate it as ext3 though
<akos_> Pici, iirc?
<sp3000> ramp1: so you'll get another "unallocated" row
<j0nas`> akos_: amarok is technically a kde app, however you can run most kde apps in gnome, xfce, X, whatever, provided the right libraries are installed (and apt will take care of that for you)
<Pici> akos_: If I Recall Correctly
<akos_> m0
<Krisser50> can anyone help me with pureftp?
<j0nas`> amarok can definitely randomize your playlist, among many many other things :)
<stapel> Should I use WPA or WPA2?
<akos_> j0nas`, yeah, i know that, but it just doesn't integrate as good as a native gnome app
<umop-apsidn> stapel: the encryption method you use is a matter of personal preference, i think. but you have to connect to it with the same method, so there may be a technical reason for choosing one over the other
<sp3000> ramp1: then you can select that and hit the "New" button to create a swap partition of, say, a gigabyte, and then a root partition in the remaining unallocated space
<Kjellviz> j0nas`: dunno if its due to installing via adept, but amarok sure doesent work on my ubuntu install ><
<j0nas`> true, however, it is worth it IMHO since it is such a good application
<akos_> Pici, j0nas` thanks
<icenate001> hi i just downloaded tremulous how do i install it .... the file is "Tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run" it is located on my desktop
<ramp1> sp3000: the red circle crossed out is not highlighted so i cannot delete it
<akos_> damn, exaile website is down
<sp3000> ramp1: when the sda6 row is selected?
<j0nas`> Kjellviz, likely... you may want to look up the medibuntu repository and install it from there via apt
<ramp1> sp3000: yes
<sp3000> ramp1: oh, there's the lock icon
<sp3000> ramp1: means it's mounted at the moment
<sp3000> ramp1: right click on it, unmount
<Kjellviz> j0nas`: i try to stay with the standard repos as far as i can
<cyberphaz> gah samba pisses me off
<ramp1> sp3000: i get only deactivate option
<Flannel> icenate001: tremulous is in the repositories, in multiverse
<ramp1> sp3000: unmount is inactive
<abhi> my ubuntu takes 50 sec to boot. can I decrease the boot time?
<Kjellviz> lol
<poppey> 50 sec ?
<sp3000> ramp1: hrm, don't know what that is
<mikubuntu> velko: last output says: Setting up xaralx (0.7r1692-2) ...
<mikubuntu> Setting up xaralx-examples (0.7r1692-2) ...
<mikubuntu> Setting up xaralx-svg (0.7r1692-2) ...
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@ubuntu:~$  DOES that mean it's complete?  what do i do next?  thanx for all your help...
<abhi> yah
<sp3000> abhi: can you suspend?
<Kjellviz> abhi: yes, buy a flash harddrive for $400
<Kjellviz> =P
<ramp1> sp3000: probably because its locked i see locked icon
<ramp1> sp3000: i can deactivate ..
<abhi> what?
<ramp1> sp3000: i haven't done should i try that?
<zeldafan500> who has msn?
<sp3000> ramp1: unmounting removes the lock and allows delete, here :) I don't know what deactivate is, if you also have unmount (albeit dimmed)
<Kjellviz> abhi: i was kidding, since i think 50 sec is fast
<ramp1> sp3000: but deactivate won't unmount  i guess as u said
<jafnoob> even though I have feisty-commercial activated, I can't find/install realplayer, any ideas how to do this?
<mrfr0g> Hopefully someone can help me, I am having an issue playing DVDs, I keep getting a segmentation fault, core dumped message. I followed all the info at http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia, and nothing seems to help...
<abhi> Kjellviz, : what is your boot time of ubuntu?
<ramp1> sp3000: unmount is dimmed
<Mind-bOgglEd> bi and thanks for the answerS ILL be back(probably)
<icenate001> flannel: i am new whats that mean hahaha
<Kjellviz> abhi: no idea, never clocked it
<Flannel> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Kjellviz> abhi: i just turn it on and use it when its ready ><
<Flannel> icenate001: enable multiverse, and then you'll have trem-- in your repositories
<abhi> Kjellviz, : debian just takes 30secs to boot.....
<DragoonMaster> bonsoir
<ramp1> sp3000: only new and deactivate are bright other options are dim
<icenate001> how do i enable haha..i just started using linux
<DragoonMaster> j'ai install une premiere fois phpmyadmin sur une debian, via ssh, et j'aimerais savoir comment le supprimer totalement, c'est a dire, supprimer la configuration que j'ai du faire la toute premiere fois (choix du mot de pass, etc)
<Kjellviz> abhi: oki, vista takes 3 mins ^^  (im just guessing, but its far slower than ubuntu anyways ^^)
<j0nas`> Kjellviz, why
<DragoonMaster> Pouriez -vous m'indiquer la marche a suivr e?
<DragoonMaster> car apt-get remove ne semble pas bien faire son boulot (ni apt-get clean)
<Kjellviz> j0nas`: why what ?
<Jordan_U> !fr | DragoonMaster
<DragoonMaster> omg
<ramp1> sp3000: any idea?
<DragoonMaster> sorry
<j0nas`> why stick with the standard repositories
<DragoonMaster> ubuntu-fr :D
<sp3000> ramp1: sure you have the sda6 row selected?
<ubotu> DragoonMaster: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ramp1> sp3000: i double checked
<j0nas`> are you scared? hehe
<sp3000> ramp1: it sounds weird that "New" would be enabled on an existing partition
<Kjellviz> j0nas`: less funky repos means less funky problems
<sp3000> hm.
<Kjellviz> =)
<sp3000> mo repos mo problems eh
<ramp1> sp3000 : thats what it is ...i can't help
<alecw1> Hi, I have a dell laptop currentely at "1280x800", but I want a larger resolution. The option isn't available in the "Resolution Preferences" in the admin panel, how do I change the resolution? I'm not sure what I want, I just want more space.
<Flannel> icenate001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Narcotic> hey
<j0nas`> If you say so... i have lots of 3rd party repos enabled and my system works great :)
<alecw1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kjellviz> j0nas`: well maybe you're a long time linux user ?
<Kjellviz> =P
<abhi> Kjellviz, : do't compare vista and ubuntu .. compare ubuntu and xp ( 20sec booot time)....
<alecw1> Can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> alecw1, What GPU?
<ramp1> sp3000: do i really need to unmount and format?
<Narcotic> i download minimal install, now he is downloading packages. Is possible to use install cd instead internet to get the packages ?
<sp3000> ramp1: so afaiui deactivate is something you'd see on a swap partition
<whonicca> can someone help me with identd please?
<alecw1> Jordan_U, I don't know, how do I find out?
<sp3000> ramp1: yeah can't install ubuntu on windows filesystems
<Kjellviz> abhi: why not? ubuntu has more security, and more graphical eyecandy than vista, so why not compare them ? (its those 2 i use anyways)
<Don> I get a core dump error when trying to run Synaptic fron the terminal....and it won't run from System>Admin>Synaptic....in terminal I get core dumped error....Is there a fix, or do I reinstall?
<m11> ramp1 ; wubi
<sp3000> ramp1: um, try restarting the installer or something silly like that?
<ramp1> sp3000: can i go to next screen and select /sda6  for the new installation??
<Jordan_U> alecw1, lspci
<zeldafan500> who has msn?
<alecw1> Jordan_U, ok, what do you want in the output?
<ramp1> sp3000: or it has to be formatted before preparing mount points
<Jordan_U> alecw1, All I need to know is the brand though, ATI / Nvidia / intel
<sp3000> ramp1: doesn't look like it by the "prepare mount points" screenshot
<alecw1> Looks like Intel.
<alecw1> yes, intel.
<m11> does KDE kiosk tool work in ubuntu ?
<ramp1> sp3000: are u sure about that?
<alecw1> Jordan_U, it's Intel. (Just repeating because it might not have alerted you, I didn't include my name in the previous post.)
<ramp1> sp3000: since it says i need to chose one partion for root system and one for swap spae
<abhi> Kjellviz, : I agree, ubuntu is much much more secure than xp but not more than vista, because vista has atmost 10 patches and ubuntu have 80 patches when both are released.
<sp3000> ramp1: I doubt you want to spend 20GB on swap
<Kjellviz> vista being secure is a illusion
<Jordan_U> alecw1, Then try using the intel driver as explained on the fix resolution page
<m11> lol abhi
<preaction> abhi, that is not a measure of security.
<Jordan_U> !fixres > alecw1
<alecw1> abhi, that's illogical reasoning... Ubuntu is much more secure.
<ramp1> sp3000: so my guess is in the before screen i should chose E : new pation
<sp3000> ramp1: also I'm assuming the other partitions have useful data you'd prefer to keep ;)
<astro76> abhi, vista patches only the os, ubuntu updates 10000 software packages too
<ramp1> or rather sda6
<Kjellviz> it has higher security vs stupid users but thats about it ><
<abhi> I am not saying this , it is being told by osnews.com
<ramp1> and make 2 partion there
<azslande> I have a laptop with a PCMCIA wireless card, and I am having the most difficult time getting it to work. Can anyone help me at all?
<alecw1> Jordan_U, I looked at it, and I don 't see where to modify. It looks like something in the xorg.conf file. I'm sort of new to ubuntu, so can you guide me through it?
<ramp1> sp3000: divide sda6 into 1GB and 19GB
<Jordan_U> azslande, What chipset?
<ramp1> sp3000 so that i don't use the 20gb   swap space
<askand> Im trying to run gta2 with latest cedega..I get to the opening animation but it shuts down after that..help?
<sp3000> ramp1: well the two parts would probably be named sda6 and sda8 then
<Kjellviz> abhi: and the fact that microsoft aint capable of patchiing their OS does NOT mean its more secure
<alecw1> Rightly said, Kjellviz.
<ramp1> sp3000: do u think i should do that?
<Thunderhit> I want to change the resolution, but the max I can select is 1024x768 but my monitors native res. is 1280x1024 (19" TFT) where can I add or change to that resolution? I have installed the nvidia driver so that shouldnt be the problem
<abhi> may be
<azslande> Jordan_U: Its a Linksys WPC54GS.... lspci outputs Broadcom BCM4318
<Jordan_U> alecw1, Sure, first install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kjellviz> abhi: i work as a pc tech, and i know of several unpatched bugs in windwos i face almost on a daily basis when customers call me
<sp3000> ramp1: what's the, uh, before screen?
<Jordan_U> azslande, Install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Kjellviz> in vista*
<ramp1> sp3000: i get create new partion (
<azslande> Jordan_U: Tried, but I dont think I have the right Repos for it
<sp3000> ramp1: lemme look for that "deactivate" thing for a moment
<ramp1> sp3000: create as logical partion
<alecw1> Jordan_U, thanks. It said "xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version." What now?
<ramp1> sp3000:Make sure to allocate space for a root partition ("/"), with a minimum size of 2 GB, and a swap partition of at least 256 MB.
<alecw1> azlande, what laptop do you have?
<ramp1> sp3000 : on the bottom screen
<Jordan_U> alecw1, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose intel when asked the driver, you will need to know the native resolution of your monitor though
<azslande> alecw1: Inspiron 2200
<ramp1> sp3000: i will send some more screen shots
<clouder> Thunderhit: you probably have to adjust your refresh rates in xorg.conf and add the resolution 1280x1024
<azslande> without wireless built in
<Flannel> ramp1: how much RAM do you have?
<ramp1> flannel: 1GB
<bluefox83> quick...whats the terminal command for checking hard drive space?
<Kjellviz> anyways, im very very eager to make the switch to KDE desktop, but ive had some issues with mounting my windows partition, getting my multimedia keyboard to work and sound issues with WoW in Wine when running Kubuntu, all of which are running fine in Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> azslande, I think it is in universe
<alecw1> I'm not sure of my native resolution.... I just know it's running at 1280x800 now, and I want more space. Can't I just calculate a bigger space?
<j0nas`> bluefox83: df -h
<alecw1> I have a Dell Latitude D630
<bluefox83> LOL
<bluefox83> i typed dh -f in terminal :D
<sp3000> Flannel: heh yeah, some update once broke swap mounting for me, didn't notice a thing :D
<azslande> Jordan_U: I think so too, I saw something about it on a page, just couldn't figure out how to add it via terminal
<alecw1> alecw1, what's your wireless card?
<ramp1> flannel: did u have a look at the screenshots?
<Kjellviz> would you recommend me to install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install, or install kubuntu as a dual boot to tinker on its own ?
<sp3000> Flannel: though linking libxul will teach you  :O
<j0nas`> maybe you're dyslexic? :)
<alecw1> azslande, I mean, what's your wireless card?
<Flannel> ramp1: You'll probably be fine without swap.  And if you find you need it, you can always add it in later.
<Jordan_U> !universe | azslande
<ubotu> azslande: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<azslande> alecw1: lol, its a WPC54GS
<azslande>  Jordan_U: Thanks
<Kjellviz> alecw1: go to support.dell.com and enter your service tag there
<Madsy> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Kjellviz> alecw1: there you may find all technical info on your system
<Jordan_U> azslande, np
<alecw1> ok, one sec.  and Jordan_U, I'm at that screen right now, it's asking me which rez I awnt.
<Kjellviz> alecw1: (you may have to go to your countrys dell support site to find your exact system)
<sp3000> Flannel: does the "reformat" option let you change the fs type though?
<Kjellviz> alecw1: like support.dell.se if your from sweden
<alecw1> 1440  by 900, Jordan>U
<alecw1> Jordan_U*
<ramp1> sp3000 : http://www.flickr.com/photos/10386291@N08/
<Jordan_U> alecw1, I am not sure if this will work but try *un* selecting the resolutions that are selected so nothing is selected
<ramp1> flannel:http://www.flickr.com/photos/10386291@N08/
<ramp1> sp3000/flannel: hope that helps
<alecw1> are you sure, Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> alecw1, If you know 1440x900 is your native res then mark that
<Kjellviz> Jordan_U: i dont think it is
<alecw1> how do I check it? Spacebar?
<Kjellviz> Jordan_U: but i think its higher, and that 1440*900 will look ok
<ramp1> sp3000: btw is it possible to access the windows file from linux?
<Jordan_U> alecw1, No :)
<Lost487Dazed> can anyone answer a vmware question?
<Jordan_U> alecw1, Yes
<j0nas`> Lost487Dazed, sure
<ramp1> sp3000: i heard its little tricky but once done correctly its cakewalk
<alecw1> ok Jordan_U, it's done. :) Do I restart X?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs3g | ramp1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> alecw1, yes
<ramp1> sp3000/flannel: i am waiting on u guys
<Lost487Dazed> running vmware server on ubuntu 7.0.4 when I boot up a vm, with a cd in the drive.. vmware tells me there is no bootable media
<Lost487Dazed> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | ramp1
<ubotu> ramp1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sp3000> ramp1: for ntfs, read-only by default
<j0nas`> Lost487Dazed, click the Legacy emulation checkbox, and try again
<Lost487Dazed> already tried that
<clouder> Is it normal for my computer to take 10-15 minutes to be visible on the network after restarting samba?  If I reboot, the computer is visible immediately however.
<sp3000> ramp1: haven't tried that ntfs-3g writing support but apparently people think it works or something :)
<Flannel> ramp1: What about?
<ramp1> sp3000: let me install ubuntu first !!!:)
<j0nas`> perhaps your disk is in the wrong drive?
<Lost487Dazed> tried using /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom and auto detect as well
<ramp1> flannel : did u check the screenshots
<j0nas`> hmm, it should work... maybe you could try it with an iso instead?
<alecw1> Jordan_U, I just restarted X, and the option isn't listed in Screen Rez. :(
<Lost487Dazed> hadn't thought of that...
<ramp1> flannel: i want to install ubuntu on sda6 and my xp is on sda1
<sp3000> ramp1: so I'm surprised it gives you the "new" option like that on the sda6 row
<ramp1> sp3000: so what should i do?.
<Dorman> Well, I'll be, I actually managed to make this IRC channel program work! oO
<Flannel> ramp1: Right, whats your question?  Don't worry about the swap space.  Just install to that partition
<alecw1> Ok, Jordan_U, I'm back at the configure screen for xorg, and I'm looking at the screen rez (1440x900) is not checked. I did save it though....
<Lost487Dazed> roflmao.. ok.. figured out
<j0nas`> what happened?
<Lost487Dazed> it wasn't the wrong drive per say...
<ramp1> sp3000: so do i reformat it after checking it
<sp3000> ramp1: so something like, set free space preceding 0, new size 1000, create as swap
<Kjellviz> alecw1: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/latit_d630?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
<Lost487Dazed> wasnt' connected... DOH
<j0nas`> hehe
<j0nas`> that'll do it!
<Lost487Dazed> everytime... funny how it's the stupid things that always hang me up...
<ramp1> flannel: so do i reformat too which is next screen option
<Jordan_U> alecw1, Try dpkg-reconfigure again but mark 1440x900 this time, or try selecting all of the resolutions instead of none :)
<Kjellviz> alecw1: your native resolution is either 1280*800 or 1440*900
<swimme1> why do i always have to do sudo modprobe ndswrapper before i can use the internet? i am kinda new at this
<sp3000> ramp1: or, um, create as logical, filesystem swap rather, probably
<T-Connect> It funny I get out of range over 1280x1024.
<Kjellviz> alecw1: depending on what screen you have in your D630
<alecw1> I think I'll take 1440x900
<alecw1> Kjellviz
<T-Connect> Ubuntu doesn't like over 1280x1024 on my LCD screen.
<alecw1> But I'm "checking" the box, and then I restarted X, and it looks like it didnt' save it!
<ramp1> sp3000: so ure saying i select around 1000mb and select file system is linux-swap
<Kjellviz> alecw1: well, if its a native 1280*800 screen then you will have problems viewing anytjhing
<alecw1> T-connect, what laptop do you have?
<sp3000> ramp1: right. what does the list look like after that?
<T-Connect> Oh it a pc computer.
<Kjellviz> alecw1: and in worst case you may damage the LCD
<ramp1> sp3000: let me do it
<swimme1> can anyone help me?
<alecw1> I'm at 1280x80, but I want bigger space...
<alecw1> 800*
<alecw1> really?
<alecw1> wow
<swimme1> helllooooooooooooo?
<T-Connect> My screen only go for 1280x1024 anyway. On XP it is different,
<Kjellviz> alecw1: just check out what screen you've got first
<alecw1> Ok, Kjellviz, I'll be back in a sec
<Jordan_U> !hi | swimme1
<ubotu> swimme1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<swimme1> hi
<swimme1> did you see my question?
<alecw1> :P
<alecw1> How do I see what my screen can handle?
<alecw1> I just got the D630 a few days ago
<ramp1> sp3000: weird even though i choose 512mb for swap , i end up getting 19.5GB as swap
<Jordan_U> swimme1, Because the guide that you used was probably missing a step :)
<Kjellviz> alecw1: WXGA+ (1440 x 900 resolution)	
<Kjellviz> WXGA (1280 x 800 resolution)
<sp3000> swimme1: I did and I don't know; you probably don't want all the 1000 users here elling you that though ;)
<swimme1> huh?
<Kjellviz> alecw1: find out if you have a + or not
<waqar> hi, my firefox keeps freezing with youtube if i close it or open onother page while its playing a video, i have to force quit it every time, im using feisty, can anybody help
<alecw1> ok
<Jordan_U> swimme1, What guide did you use for NDISwrapper?
<j0nas`> swimmel: add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules file
<j0nas`> swimmel: then you wont have to modprobe every time you boot
<swimme1> the install file
<ramp1> sp3000:  what is free space preceeding and free space following
<swimme1> how?
<Jordan_U> waqar, The flash plugin is unstable, not much you can do
<Flannel> swimme1: You know ndiswwrapper is in the repositories, right?
<swimme1> i didnt work
<swimme1> it*
<Kjellviz> alecw1: most likely, changing the reso for 10-15 sec will not damage the LCD, but i dunno if ubuntu automatically changes back if you dont click ok like on windows ? (ive always set my reso in xorg.conf)
<waqar> Jordan_U:   ok thannks anyway
<Jordan_U> Kjellviz, It does
<alecw1> Kjellviz, I ave the "WXGA LCD"
<sp3000> ramp1: you have a certain blob of space, you can leave unallocated space before and after a partition you crate if it's smaller than the unallocated space available. mostly that's useful if you want to create something else in that space
<Kjellviz> Jordan_U: ok thanks =)
<sp3000> ramp1: so how's the list look like now?
<Kjellviz> alecw1: well then your max reso is 1280*800 im afraid
<sp3000> or those spaces as the case may be
<swimme1> j0nas`: i'm new to linux, how do i do that?
<T-Connect> Flash Player. Go here and click on the green puzzle on the top of screen. http://www.flashgames247.com/
<Kjellviz> alecw1: pressing the LCD higher may damage it =\
<alecw1> Kjellviz,  are you absolutely sure? :(
<T-Connect> Install it.
<alecw1> It's not that bad, but I'm used to huge screens.
<Jordan_U> alecw1, What makes you think that it is not using the native resolution?
<j0nas`> swimme1: at the prompt: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<j0nas`> add ndiswrapper to the end of the file, save and close
<Kjellviz> alecw1: well 1280*800 on a 14" screen aint to shabby!
<j0nas`> next time you boot you wont have to modprobe ndiswrapper :)
<alecw1> It IS using the native res
<alecw1> I know it is, it looks good
<Jordan_U> !gksudo > j0nas`
<alecw1> but I want more
<ramp1> sp3000: it says busy.. and cannot partion
<swimme1> j0nas`: thanks i'll try
<j0nas`> gksudo, sudo, whatever
<Jordan_U> alecw1, Native rez is as high as it gets
<Jordan_U> j0nas`, Read the link
<ramp1> sp3000: i am starting again
<sp3000> ramp1: from where?
<alecw1> Jordan_U, ok, too bad. :(
<ramp1> sp3000: when i was creating the linux swap space
<mikubuntu_> velko: todavia estas?  how do i command line to install 'the latest flash player'?
<bluefox83> can you mount a dvdrom on an nfs share?
<j0nas`> Jordan_U: quote: "most of the time it isnt an issue"
<beni_> how can i list all files which belong to a specific user?
<sp3000> heh, "sawpon", nice typo in gparted
<j0nas`> in this case, we're only using gedit
<alecw1> One more thing, just random... I'm using Metacity, and I want it so the text on each browser "top" (like, the titlebar) is NOT bolded (it currently is) is this possible?
<mikubuntu_> there were just 1,111 users in the room, in case anybody interested.
<ramp1> sp3000: it worked now
<Filippo_FK> Please italian userhelp me
<sp3000> mikubuntu_: the number of the ...uh, binary beast?
<ramp1> sp3000: now i get one extra drive on the next screen
<Jordan_U> j0nas`, "Just be consistent in suggesting good practice: gksudo and kdesu for graphical applications. sudo for command-line applications."
<Kjellviz> sp3000: lol
<W_McL> bluefox83, you should be able. you mount the volume into the filesystem, not into another volume
<ramp1> sp3000: which is the swap drive ( sda8: 512mb)
<mikubuntu_> sp3000: omg, do you THINK??? yipes.
<sp3000> ramp1: screenshots of both :)
<alecw1> !ftp > alecw1
<zinx> can someone point me to ubuntuized proprietary nvidia drivers >= 100.14.09 (i've got a 8600M GT, so i need that new of a version for support), if there are any :/
<mikubuntu_> *gulp*
<alecw1> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Jordan_U> zinx, nvidia-glx-new ?
<myusrnm> hey, i'm getting an error when trying to install bitlbee "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6"
<zinx> Jordan_U: that's 97xx unless i need to update :/
<imachine> hello again ;] 
<zinx> (which is entirely possible too)
<imachine> I have had some issues with my graphics, nvidia
<beni_> hey my server has been hacked, can't anybody tell me how I list all files which are belonging to a specifitc user??
<imachine> it has issues.
<zinx> Jordan_U: I'm running fiesty - are they in gutsy?
<bluefox83> W_McL, well i want to be able to pop a cd or dvd into a drive on the network and have any machine on the network be able to view the contents without needing to do a new mount each time i pop a disk in the drive
<mikubuntu_> so ... can anyone telll me how to 'aptget' the 'latest flash player'?
<imachine> they're resolved in 9333 or so
<madman91> mikubuntu_: 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<ramp1> sp3000:http://www.flickr.com/photos/10386291@N08/
<bluefox83> Mikelevel, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<madman91> mikubuntu_: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<ramp1> sp3000: so now i think i need to chose sda6 and reformat it ?
<obf213> i want to delete a file on my desktop that i cant see. how do i do that
<mikubuntu_> madman91:  oh, gosh, i don't know ... dell latitude 600 laptop
<astro76> mikubuntu_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<obf213> gaim shows this file there. but i cant see it
<madman91> obf213: press control H
<W_McL> bluefox83, then you have to add the directory where the dvd is mounted to as nfs share. it should work. if no dvd is in it, it will simply be empty
<madman91> obf213: while on the desktop
<madman91> obf213: and it will show hidden files
<tonyT> Hello people
<sp3000> ramp1: ehm, swap has a zero size
<madman91> mikubuntu_: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<obf213> madman91 thanks
<mikubuntu_> guys, what means 'nonfree'?
<madman91> obf213: sure
<sp3000> ramp1: so it would have created that in the tiny allocated space at the end
<madman91> mikubuntu_: its not opensoruce
<Jordan_> Hi guys, im having serious trouble with ubuntu and nvidia TV-OUT with component cables -- is there a way to use a custom resolution?
<astro76> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<sp3000> ramp1: unfortunately that's not useful
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zinx> Jordan_U: just double-checked packages.ubuntu.com - no 100.14.xx for any version :/
<alecw1> uh oh. I accidentally deleted a file I really needed, also from the trashcan. :( Is there any way to bring it back?
<bluefox83> W_McL, so i add /dev/media0 to the list of things in the nfs share?
<ramp1> sp3000: lol i didn't see that anyways flannel was saying with 1GB ram u don't need swap space
<astro76> it's flashplugin-nonfree
<madman91> mikubuntu_: not open source.. means you cant edit it.. but it is still "free" to download
<W_McL> bluefox83, the only problem will be that you probably have to unmount the volumes on all clients if you want to remove the dvd, but i'm not sure if that's true
<Jordan_U> zinx, I guess you have to do a manual install :(
<mikubuntu_> so have to pay for it?
<madman91> no
<madman91> mikubuntu_: nope
<mikubuntu_> ok, gotcha
<obf213> madman, this lead me to ask how these files became hiddne
<ramp1> sp3000: is swap space absolutely necessary
<bluefox83> W_McL, that would be so much easier of symlinks worked over nfs >.>
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu_, Free as in libre rather than free as in gratis
<ramp1> ?
<zinx> Jordan: if that's the case i'll wait for 100.14.xx to make it to ubuntu - i don't really want to deal with the breakages caused by using the .run :/
<sp3000> ramp1: you can usually survive without swap I guess and you can add swpafiles later I suppose. I don't know if the installer agrees with that though :)
<madman91> ramp1: i ran ubuntu for several months without a swap
<ramp1> sp3000: what exactly a swap space does?
<W_McL> bluefox83, no. add /media/dvd0, /media/cdrom0 or whatever it's called on your computer
<madman91> ramp1: it is virtual ram
<sp3000> ramp1: ram extension on disk
<ramp1> madman: ok...
<ramp1> like in windows
<Flannel> ramp1: if you find you're having problems without swap space, you can add it later.
<W_McL> bluefox83, just find out which directory in /media is associated with the dvd drive
<umop-apsidn> mikubuntu_: the difference is similar to the difference between free beer, and free speech
<madman91> ramp1: yes
<obf213> madman91 how files become hidden in the first palce
<umop-apsidn> open source = free speech. free download = free beer :)
<madman91> obf213: if there is a . in front of them they are hiden
<tonyT> Can anybody tell me what package Ubuntu uses for keyboard keybindings? I have a logitech keyboard and some of the multimedia keyboard and a few of the keys are not working. I didn't manually install any package so i assume there is one enabled by default. BTW, this is on Feisty
<bluefox83> W_McL, /dev/media0 is where the cdrom is mounted i think...
<sp3000> ramp1: so if you overuse memory, instead of murdering a memory hungry program it makes your computer slow as molasses to perpetuate the pain
<ramp1> flannel: ok are u sure one can add later without formatting
<alecw1> On Macs there is an app called "time machine" or something, where you can retrieve lost files. Can this be done on Ubuntu? I just deleted an important document. :(
<madman91> obf213: your home directory is full of them
<beni_> hey my server has been hacked, can't anybody tell me how I list all files which are belonging to a specifitc user??
<obf213> madman91. yeah this was a java file i made though
<beni_> !iptables > beni_
<mikubuntu_> ok, i've got it downloading in the terminal (i guess)
<obf213> thats why im trying to figure out how i saved it as hidden or w/e
<madman91> obf213: if you edit a file in a text editor like gedit .. it usually saves a backup
<W_McL> bluefox83, no. in /dev there are the devicefiles, but no mountpoints
<obf213> ooo k
<madman91> obf213: and its usually hidden
<obf213> that is
<obf213> thats it*
<obf213> thansk
<madman91> obf213: no problem
<sp3000> ramp1: but, I guess you still need to delete sda6 in order to create the ext3 partition in its place, and apparently it won't let you without unmounting it, and it doesn't let you unmount
<madman91> ramp1: when you type someones name .. press tab and it will finish it for you
<Kjellviz> i aint got OSS sound on Ubuntu, any idea how to get it running ? (ALSA is working fine)
<ramp1> sp3000: ok now i am going to choose  root file system ( /) for sda6 i
<sp3000> ramp1: what I'd do is reboot and see if it happens to be nut mounted that time around :\
<W_McL> bluefox83, in ubuntu the mountpoints for removeable media are usually created in /media
<sp3000> ramp1: well, maybe
<ramp1> sp3000: ok i will try that...
<sp3000> ramp1: oh, btw
<tonyT> anybody?  --->Can anybody tell me what package Ubuntu uses for keyboard keybindings? I have a logitech keyboard and some of the multimedia keyboard and a few of the keys are not working. I didn't manually install any package so i assume there is one enabled by default. BTW, this is on Feisty
<ramp1> madman91: it does not happened i tried tab!!
<mikubuntu_> couldn't find any packages whose name or description matched 'flashplayer-nonfree' ubuntu says
<madman91> ramp1: type in madman and press tab
<Flannel> !mediakeys | tonyT
<ubotu> tonyT: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<ramp1> madman91:
<madman91> ramp1: see
<sp3000> ramp1: if you choose to go without swap, you can in the partition editor, select from the context menu Format as -> ext3, for sda6 -- sure that'l still require it to not be mounted at the time, but no need to delete and create in that case. though might as well, *shrug*
<ramp1> madman91: lol it worked now
<madman91> ramp1: and when you type the persons full nick name.. it turns red
<alecw1> Is there any way to retrieve a deleted file on Ubuntu (even after trash can delete)
<tonyT> Flannel -- not sure what that means
<madman91> ramp1: i can see you sent something to me.. very useful
<ramp1> madman91: thanks for the tip
<ramp1> madman91: what did i send?
<madman91> ramp1: no problem, a message
<akos_> is there any text-to-speech capability in linux? like $read "Hello there"
<akos_> ?
<Flannel> tonyT: go to System > PReferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<madman91> ramp1: just a message
<D7xk> I enabled output to my tv, and it is an extension off my desktop, but programs often load on the tv screen, I don't want this, how can I make sure programs always load on my lcd screen desktop?
<tonyT> ubotu A lot of them are working so i was assuming there is a package that is installed by default. I saw some keytouch files while searching around but wasn't sure if its installed by default
<ramp1> sp3000: i am going to restart see u guys later ...thanks for the help
<D7xk> I only want the tv for dragging video files over to it
<decavolt> Question about mouting NTFS partitions - mine are mounted just fine, and I can read write and delete. I'd like a delete confirmation message when deleting from the NTFS partitions. Right now, it just wacks the file without warning.
<ramp1> Flannel: thanks for the help going to restart and see whether ubuntu works!!
<umop-apsidn> decavolt: no "send to trash" ?
<decavolt> no, that's what's odd
<umop-apsidn> hmm
<madman91> what?
* umop-apsidn wanders over to his ntfs partition to explore
<decavolt> just instant delete, and no trash. Which is scary...
<sp3000> decavolt: in what user interface?
<madman91> decavolt: gnome?
<decavolt> Gnome
<sp3000> nautilus?
<madman91> decavolt: go to nautilus
<decavolt> yep
<mikubuntu_> Download done.
<mikubuntu_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<mikubuntu_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<mikubuntu_>  Getting this output now, is there something i need to do to complet the install?
<madman91> decavolt: edit preferences
<tonyT> Flannel: That's the built in settings, right? Does keytouch override them or do they have to be disabled if keytouch is installed
<madman91> decavolt: behavior
<sp3000> decavolt: sure it's not got a .Trash lurking somewhere?
<j0nas`> what is a good p2p program?
<madman91> decavolt: trash
<umop-apsidn> mikubuntu_: are you running a 64-bit os?
<decavolt> madman91, ah, I see it. And I should be setting that for the entire drive/partition, correct?
<sp3000> decavolt: the default behavior I get is trash silently, or warn about unrecoverable delete if can't trash
<madman91> decavolt: that setting is what will happen to everything you do with nautilus
<decavolt> madman91, good, so it's global.
<kawika> umop-apsidn: shouldn't it be "umop-apisdn"
<mikubuntu_> umop-apsidn: i have dell latitude 600, running a wubi install of ubuntu .. does that help?
<madman91> decavolt: well.. if you ever start up konqueror.. then something else might happen :)
<madman91> decavolt: konqueror is the nautilus of kde
<decavolt> :) true
<madman91> decavolt: and commandline.. rm will still delete
<kawika> hehe
<decavolt> but I've become pretty partial to naut. Some KDE apps spawn konq though, of course
<madman91> decavolt: naturally
<umop-apisdn> kawika: as a matter of fact, yes. thank you, and good job on being observant ;)
<kawika> umop-apisdn: that's awesome btw...
<umop-apisdn> kawika: thanks :)
<decavolt> yep, cmd line I'm not so worried about. It's when I'm browsing my NTFS partitions during usual work, I don't want to accidentally wipe, forever, my working files.
<decavolt> madman91, looking at my naut prefs -> behavior... Ask before emptying trash or deleting files IS checked.
<decavolt> madman91, but I'm not getting a prompt. I do when deleting from my linux partitions, just not the NTFS partitions.
<Milux> how can i schedule a recorder streaming audio-video?
<madman91> decavolt: hm..
<MosaSaur> I have a new usb 120 GB usb disk, I want to use it to back up some old win98se and xp computers, then wipe their HD clean and install ubuntu. Question: what FS should I use for the usb backup-disk?
<decavolt> madman91, indeed
<akos_> is there any text-to-speech capability in linux? like $read "Hello there, this is your computer speaking" ?
<madman91> decavolt: do you access your ntfs partitions as a user or as root?
<Lunks> how can I access gnome sessions item through failsafe term?
<alecw1> Is there ANY WAY to retrieve a deleted file in Ubuntu?
<decavolt> madman91, as a user, I don't run as root
<rjb> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<rjb> - what could be causing that error?
<madman91> decavolt: .. I'm boggled.. ask again in this chat
<Flannel> akos_: there are a few, check out festival
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: if you killed it from the trashcan? uhm... well, there's data recovery services, and i would suggest you shut down *NOW* to avoid overwriting the data...
<decavolt> madman91, would it help if I pastebin'd my fstab for you?
<decavolt> madman91, cool, thanks for trying :)
<akos_> Flannel, thx
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: other than that... how are you with a hex editor?
<madman91> decavolt: i do what little I can
<alecw1> umop-apisdn: It's on my desktop, already shut down. Not good at all.
<alecw1> Isn't there a program like "Time machien" on the mac?
<Jordan_U> alecw1, What did you delete?
<decavolt> Question about mouting NTFS partitions - mine are mounted just fine, and I can read write and delete. I'd like a delete confirmation message when deleting from the NTFS partitions. Right now, it just wacks the file without warning.
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: how much is/are the file(s) worth to you? i think there's a place in houston, tx that does guaranteed data recovery... 1500USD, tho... *minimum*
<alecw1> Just a word document I created for school, on accident. 5+ pages, due on monday.
<alecw1> :(
<Jordan_U> alecw1, There may be a backup
<alecw1> I've checked.
<umop-apisdn> aw, dude... that sucks. i feel for you.
<Milux>  how can i schedule a recorder streaming audio-video?
<alecw1> umop-apisdn: There is no way at all?
<madman91> well look at the bright side
<Lunks> can someone check which command i can use to open sessions manager on gnome, please? =)
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: if it's not in the trash can, then you're pretty much screwed. better start rewriting it...
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: the other option i can think of is to use a hex editor to try and find it on the disk
<madman91> Lunks: do you mean system-->preferences-->sessions?
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: but as for the exact method... unsure.
<Lunks> yes, madman91q
<Lunks> I have to remove fusion-icon from it
<alecw1> umop-apisdn: Arg. That sucks bad.
<Lunks> it's hanging ubuntu
<riaal> how do I delete a line of text in pico or nano?
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: you might see if you can locate a hex editor, and then open the drive with it, then do a search for a text string you know exists in the file
<rjb> it's pretty tough to undelete on ext3
<madman91> Lunks: i dont know the command but i can find it
<Lunks> yes, it's pretty easy if you can access gnome =P
<umop-apisdn> you might be able to copy/paste the text back out... you'll prolly lose formatting
<Lunks> just edit menu and look for it
<alecw1> there is no GUI easy way? I mean, it was literally deleted minutes ago
<Jordan_U> Lunks, gnome-session-properties
<Palimpsest> hmm, anybody know, when i can find (download) women voice, for use in system sound? something like permission denied etc?
<Lunks> thanks a lot!@
<umop-apisdn> and if it's not a straight .txt, you may not be able to find anything, anyway... ever opened a word document in notepad?
<rjb> on ext2 it was no big deal, there were scripts to undelete files
<Lunks> hopefully i'll be back soon =)
<alecw1> on gedit, yes. By word, I meant open office
<alecw1> saved as .doc
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: once you kill it from the trash can, i don't know of an "easy" way to get it back
<umop-apisdn> .doc files typically aren't plain text
<teer2> Could someone with Firefox & Totem plug-in take a look at this page, and tell me if it works for them?  http://metavid.ucsc.edu/wiki_dev/mv_embed/sample_page.php
<alecw1> umop-apisdn: shit. :(
<Jordan_U> alecw1, What directory did you save it too?
<madman91> teer2: on it
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: my thoughts exactly, but someone may be able to help you
<alecw1> documents/
<madman91> teer2: which one should i click on?
<ramirex> hello
<Kevin4381> can't find much documentation on this; my sound cuts out completely (goes silent, no sound in any app) and at random times (when using sound).
<Jordan_U> alecw1, ls -a ~/documents
<teer2> madman91: The idea is to see if either the top and or bottom videos work.
<madman91> teer2: top is working
<teer2> madman91: For me, only the top does.
<Jordan_U> alecw1, There may be a backup that is just a hidden file
<madman91> teer2: ok.. let me try bottom
<teer2> madman91: You might have to reload.  Or even restart (if you can)
<rjb> aptitude show e2undel
<umop-apisdn> oh, hey... there might be a document.doc~ backup file
<teer2> madman91: *restart the browser
<madman91> teer2: bottom works as well
<teer2> madman91: Really!
<madman91> teer2: for me it does
<teer2> madman91: Can you play them both at the same time?
<apocalypti> whats the thing that is in the upper-right on the status bar that displays programs that are running in the background?
<madman91> teer2: no
<madman91> teer2: only top or only bottom
<mikubuntu_> umop-apisdn: you axed: mikubuntu_: are you running a 64-bit os?  i'm not sure, how do i find out?  i have a dell lattitide 600, running a wubi install of ubuntu .. ?
<alecw1> I FOUND IT! OMG!!!! Yeah, hidden file. Looks like the one I saved last too!!!! Just opened it up in Openoffice, looks great. holy crap... I love this channel. Thanks so much Jordan_U and umop-apisdn. A stroke of good luck!
<teer2> madman91: What does you "about:plugins" say for OGG ?  Is it being run by Totem 2.18.1 ?
<umop-apisdn> mikubuntu_: sorry, i don't know what a wubi is.. nor do i know how to determine what version of an os you are running
<madman91> teer2: its being run by java
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: glad to be of help. good luck with your homework
<alecw1> umop-apisdn: heh, thanks again. :) And you, Jordan_U. :)
<teer2> madman91: Ah, okay - I need to figure out what package it is so I can install it.  Thanks for your help.
<umop-apisdn> alecw1: make sure you're certain you want to delete the trash, next time, k?
<madman91> teer2: sure
<umop-apisdn> hehe
<alecw1> heh.
<apocalypti> whats the thing that is in the upper-right on the status bar that displays programs that are running in the background?
<Kevin4381> can't find much documentation on this; my sound cuts out completely (goes silent, no sound in any app) and at random times (when using sound).
<mikubuntu_> getting this output from terminal: Download done.
<mikubuntu_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<mikubuntu_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<mikubuntu_>   can anyone tell me what to do next to complete install???
<Kevin4381> I have everything set to autodetect in the sound prefs and multimedia systems selector
<rampy> sp3000: hey i am back..i am not able to make swap space but this time i did get unmount option and also the circle (with cross across) was not dim
<Kevin4381> why does the sound quit on me??
<Kevin4381> it comes back after a few minutes
<umop-apisdn> mikubuntu_: looks like a bad download. md5sum is a checksum
<rampy> sp3000: when i finally installed it said no swap space and nothing happened
<umop-apisdn> mikubuntu_: you might try redownloading the package
<rampy> sp3000: do i need to restart/?
<rampy> sp3000: or ubuntu does it automatically like windows
<sp3000> rampy: what said no swap space?
<sp3000> rampy: when did nothing happen, nad what flavor of nothing
<ramza3> I was trying to test a web application but dont have IE, is there a browser that is closest to IE, opera maybe?  or other browser I can install with ubuntu
<Kevin4381> anybody know why my sound stops working all the time?
<jamesdell> ramza3: firefox
<sp3000> that reminds me, I should set up some vm thingage to run that evil browser
<ramza3> jamesdell, besides firefox, dingbat
<rampy> sp3000: nothing happened in the sense when i said install finally...i got pop up window ..failed to create swap space
<jamesdell> ramza3: konqueror, mozilla
<decavolt> Ok, looking deeper - Nautilus preferences -> behavior has "Ask before emptying trash or deleting files" checked, but I am not getting a prompt/confirmation when deleting files from either linux or ntfs partitions.
<ramza3> jamesdell, ok, thanks
<sp3000> ramza3: I guess konqueror should be close enough to safari
<rampy> sp3000: and then the instillation window  just closed
<ramza3> sp3000, even though I dont have KDE?
<riaal> Is there some way to make mouted folders not apear in the desktop?
<sp3000> ramza3: but nothing with IE's questionable particular awesomenesses I guess except for itself
<ramza3> sp3000, I dont need kde, do I?
<sp3000> ramza3: konqueror will pull in some libs with it sure, but no you don't need kde
<eddie> Does anyone know where I can find a .mov codec for totem?
<FunnyLookinHat> !Restricted | eddie
<ubotu> eddie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kennyman> I need help to set up my usb soundcard. I don't find it from alsaconf, but lsusb shows me it...
<mind-shift> say my name
<mind-shift> type
<mind-shift> mind-shift
<decavolt> riaal, If you're using Gnome, you can set that in your Config editior (should be available from your Gnome menu)
<Kevin4381> anybody know why my sound stops working all the time?
<decavolt> riaal, system -> administration -> config editor
<ramza3> sp3000, hmmm 45mb download, something tells me this is a bad idea
<sp3000> ramza3: why?
<ramza3> sp3000, shrug
<suprchris> I need help upgrading ubuntu from breezy.
<sp3000> I mean unless you're paying by the megabyte or something
<DrSavage> is there any good howto on setting up a ircd server on ubuntu?
<rampy> sp3000: should i delete the sda6 partion?
<sp3000> ramza3: I consider it good practice to test sites with everything I can :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks... i asked this b4 but i am asking again... whats the deal with connecting to a voice server on yahoo in ubuntu??
<sp3000> rampy: so hm. you got sda6 changed to or replaced by an ext3 partition, and the installation actually did something like show you a progress bar for some minutes and stuff?
<ramza3> sp3000, I dont know just havent installed anything kde related hope it doesnt mess up my system or anything
<rampy> sp3000:nope nothing
<sp3000> ramza3: shouldn't mess up anything
<sp3000> rampy: so I guess it didn't like not having a swap partition
<JoelleLam> has anyone had any luck IRC setting up jpackage on ubuntu?
<mari> hallo
<rampy> sp3000: i guess now i back to orginal screen though not i get option of unmount and delete
<sp3000> rampy: so if you can go and delete the sda6 partition and create a 1GB or so swap and an ext3 in the remaining space there, it should like that better
<rampy> sp3000: ok..
<sp3000> rampy: ehm. I wonder why it gets confused about the unmount
<sp3000> rebooting is so boring
<rampy> sp3000: i know
<mari> sprich hier jemand deutsch
<stefg> !dr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<georgy28> !de
<tonyT> slightly different question, what file are the keyboard shortcuts stored in? I'm about to butcher them but would like to make a backup
<rampy> sp3000: BTW  if i delete it what will happen of that space?
<underdog5004> I've looked in the man page, but I can't figure it out. How can I get tar to not follow symlinks?
<decavolt> ok, so shift-delete gives me the "are you sure" prompt. Any way to make that the default without the shift modifier?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> does anyone have thoughts on the voice chat for yahoo on ubuntu??
<gunilla> Har nyss brjat med Ubuntu, ser fint ut, vill ha kontakt med er som arbetar med Video o animationer. Anvnder ni ubuntustudio? Jag har laddat hem det och brnnt p CD-skiva men datorn vill ej boota frn den nr jag startar om, har d tips? GG
<sp3000> rampy: when you delete sda6 it should show up as an "unallocated" row, and then you can create the necessary partitions there
<vas> hey I have installed ubuntu server
<vas> and I need to change the hostname
<rampy> sp3000: oh ok..i got it...
<vas> what is the command to?
<obsethryl> gunilla: we speak english here
<stefg> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mari> ok thank you
<vas> anyone?
<OldPink> http://www.mbhoy.com/21-07-2007/dell-latitude-l400-laptop - Got the post out! :D Thanks for everything, royel, swmiller6, everyone in here. :D
<gunilla> OK  anybody working with Ubuntustudio ???GG
<sp3000> rampy: and you might want to delete the tiny sda8 thing if it's still lurking there :)
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<piti> vas : look at /etc/hostname
<sebas_> vas: #ubuntu-server ?
<underdog5004> I've looked in the man page, but I can't figure it out. How can I get tar to not follow symlinks?
<underdog5004> or just to ignore them?
<gumpish> hmmm, I'm trying to transfer a large file (3 GB) from my 7.04 machine to a Mac. It seems to get corrupted during transfer (md5 sums are different). I've tried SMB and scp, the resulting files are corrupted in a consistent manner.
<vas> sebas: thnx didnt know bout that channel
<sebas_> vas: me neither, I just hopped it existed ;)
<sp3000> gunilla: #ubuntustudio probably does
<Jordan_U> gumpish, What kind of file?
<riaal> decavolt, can't find the "config editor"? =S
<rampy> sp3000: should i keep other drives as media
<gumpish> Jordan_U: a .dmg disk image
<decavolt> riaal, it may not be in your Gnome menu, but it's there. One sec
<Jordan_U> gumpish, OSx may be adding some meta-data to it or something
<gumpish> :o
<sp3000> rampy: well the /media/sdX are generic suggestions that work
<zerokill88> can anyone help me connect use my cellphone for a modem. ive tried wvdial and seem to have it configured right but no luck. or if you know of another modem software that works let me know
<decavolt> riaal, right-click on your gnome menu and choose Edit Menus
<sp3000> rampy: I like to make my windows partitions /C /D etc. so they match with the windows letters
<gunilla> sp3000 Did not understand once again GG
<stefg> !ubuntustudio
<decavolt> riaal, look around in there, put a check in the box next to Config Editor, save and close, then look in your menu and it'll be there.
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<sp3000> gunilla: the #ubuntustudio channel probably knows better about ubuntustudio
<decavolt> riaal, it's just hidden (by default, I believe)
<craigbass1976> How do I send kinky messages to my wife on another computer with xmessage?
<rampy> sp3000: so i won't require to  format it i guess by changing the name
<decavolt> craigbass1976, IM, email...
<Jack_Sparrow> underdog5004: I didnt think it followed the link, just copied the symlink
<gunilla> sp3000 How do I get to the Ubuntustudiochannel??? GG
<craigbass1976> decavolt, no, xmessage.  I was looking for immediate, and she doesn't IM
<PriceChild> gunilla, /join #ubuntustudio
<underdog5004> Jack_Sparrow, oh...maybe it does...I'm not totally sure, tbh
<decavolt> craigbass1976, I know, just giving you some $#!t :)
<tonyT>  what file are the keyboard shortcuts stored in? I'm about to butcher them but would like to make a backup
<sp3000> rampy: the part where it suggests the /media/... foo is just naming where the partitions should appear on your system
<craigbass1976> ok. :)
<gunilla> PriceChild How??  GG
<PriceChild> gunilla, type that
<Nutubuntu> gumpish,  can you determine whether the corruption is taking place *on* the destination computer or *during* the transfer? For example, burn a dvd, checksum it, copy the file from the dvd to the destination, checksum the copy ... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> underdog5004: Make a folder, put in a symlink and then tar that folder and I think you get only the link not what the link points to
<decavolt> craigbass1976, There isn't an option in the man page?
<craigbass1976> decavolt, can't open display, but :0.0 isn't working
<osxdude|la1> gunilla, what client?
<sp3000> rampy: yeah you don't want to reformat the partitions that have windows or data on them :)
<rampy> sp3000: finally working!!!
<riaal> decavolt, mine is on a different language, can't find anything that would match "config editor" can you check the console command for it?
<georgy28> #ubuntustudio
<underdog5004> Jack_Sparrow, thanks so much! I appreciate your time
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pit1> some to help me setting up a creative audigy 2 zs usb ?
<rampy> sp3000: i got a pop window
<decavolt> riaal, try gconf-editor
<decavolt> riaal, at the cmd line
<rampy> sp3000: The attempt to mount a file system with type ntfs in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #5 (sda) at /C failed.
<rampy> sp3000: it gives me option to go back /continue
<sp3000> rampy: where is this?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<riaal> decavolt, got it, where shall I look for the icon stuff?=
<rampy> sp3000: it my C drive (windows)
<sp3000> rampy: yeah, more like where in the ui and whose ui
<rampy> sp30
<riaal> Can I do something to fstab to make some mounts not show on the desktop?
<decavolt> riaal, should be under system tools or administration
<rampy> sp3000: i didn't get it
<rampy> sp3000:  UI?
<Dsbeerf> Hello i really need help, how i can make grub rebuilt a menu.lst ?
<sp3000> rampy: if this is the partition editor, you may not be able to change maunt points since they don't exist; if this is the partition selector thing I'd expect it to not be mounting them at that time
<decavolt> riaal, fstab doesn't effect where they show up
<stefg> riaal: don't mount to subdirs of /media
<sp3000> nor should you need to change mount points in the partition editor for the windows partitions, just the partition selector
<rjb> Dsbeerf: update-grub
<rampy> sp3000: i frankly didn't get the stuff..should i go back and make some changes?
<riaal> stefg, I didn't but when I use fstab to specify the mount whit noauto and then mount then they show anyway
<suprchris> I can't upgrade from breezy... Help?
<rampy> sp3000: or should i continue
<gunilla> ubuntustudiochannel???
<sp3000> rampy: ui = user interface. what I mean is I don't know where you are so I don't know why it's telling you that
<jetscreamer> update-grub is becoming deprecated btw iirc
<sp3000> and whether it's relevant, even
<rampy> sp30
<JoelleLam> I am trying to setup jpackage, but once I add rpm to my sources.list it does not recognize rpm.   Any suggestions?
<rampy> sp3000:  do u want to resume partitining?
<nickrud> suprchris, you need to go  dapper->edgy->feisty; it'd be easier & faster to reinstall
<olive> gunilla: #ubuntustudio
<Dsbeerf> jetscreamer, if is deprecated what i should use then ?
<nickrud> jetscreamer, what's replacing it
<rampy> sp3000: The attempt to mount a file system with type ntfs in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #5 (sda) at /C failed.
<jetscreamer> Dsbeerf: becoming, as in soon, not yet
<sp3000> rampy: yeah you did say that
<jetscreamer> Dsbeerf: not sure, it said though
<Dsbeerf> well i did but my windows installation still not in menu.lst
<gunilla> Olive I saw yoy sign but where do I type it in??  GG
<sp3000> rampy: but I don't know what's around that
<sp3000> rampy: more screenshots I suppose
<rampy> sp3000: the top line says : do you want to resume partitioning?
<nickrud> Dsbeerf, I have a stanza you can put in grub for windows; what partition is your windows on?
<olive> gunilla: just type /join #ub...
<riaal> I don't want an Icon on the desktop for my nfs mounted folders, any sugestions? (the are not mounted in /media)
<lemling> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<lemling> loool
<rampy> sp3000: and bottom it says The attempt to mount a file system with type ntfs in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #5 (sda) at /C failed.
<sp3000> rampy: sure but I don't know the answer to that without context
<lemling> that is awsome
<Dsbeerf> nickrud, is /sda1
<rampy> sp3000: hmm lol
<sp3000> rampy: I know what that means but not why it's trying, without more context
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelleLam:  Are you trying to use RPM's.. sorry if I came into the conversation late
<nickrud> Dsbeerf, paste this at the end of menu.lst then: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38380
<JoelleLam> Jack_Sparrow?  Actually, my ultimate goal is simply to download nbjunit.  I was told that if I setup jpackage I can "apt-get install nbjunit".
<function1> how can i see what packages have been added to gutsy?
<Dsbeerf> nickrud, there nothing to make it auto scan ?
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<function1> thx
<nickrud> Dsbeerf, update-grub is supposed to do that; maybe that's why it's getting a replacement
<craigbass1976> decavolt, DISPLAY=:0 xmessage "Want to ...?" worked. :)
<nickrud> Dsbeerf, as I remember it, anyway
<craigbass1976> decavolt, Toodles
<decavolt> craigbass1976 nice! thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelleLam: Where are you getting your instructions?>
<zerokill88> does anyone know how i can cominicate with my cellphone or set it up as a modem?
<Mahrellon> Hi, I was stupid enough to change my beryl setting to "Force Nvidia" and now Gnome just locks up everytime I login. How can I (from a terminal) change this?
<nikin> is tere a program to eject, and close the cd/dvd drive?
<VSG1990> could someone help me get my direct rendering to work
<JoelleLam>  Jack_Sparrow: According to the jpackage site, it says to add  line items such as "rpm ....". I have "rpm" in /usr/bin/rpm, but I get the feeling that it is something different.  The jpackage setup instructions are here http://jpackage.org/apt.php.
<osxdude|la1> Mahrellon. Load up recovery mode instead
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sldkfj> Mahrellon, open the .berylmanagerrc file and set things to 0
<nickrud> riaal, open gconf-editor and navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop, and unselect network_icons_visible
<VSG1990> could someone help me get my direct rendering to work
<Mahrellon> sldkfj; Thanks m8! =D
<sldkfj> sudo nano ~/.berylmanagerrc
<Jack_Sparrow> rampy: is that 5th partition a primary partition rather than a partition inside an extended partition
<Jack_Sparrow> rampy: I probably phrased that wrong
<Davy_Jhones> rampy left
<stefg> VSG1990: you need to provide which video adapter you have, and what you've done before
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry.. thanks Davy_Jhones
<Davy_Jhones> np
<[phear] crippler> Is there a good movie and audio codec plugin I could download? If so whats the name?
<[phear] crippler> i use xMMs
<riaal> nickrud, it was not selected??
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoelleLam> ubotu: I would rather use apt.  I thought the whole point of modifying sources.list is simply to add another repository.  In fact the directions that tell me to add rpm are titled "Apt".
<Mahrellon> Brb, need to test it. :)
<Davy_Jhones> does xmms play video
<JoelleLam> Jack_Sparrow you may want to look at my last comment too.
<VSG1990> stefg: I have an ATI Radeon X1300 PCIe card, and I just upgraded the driver to 8.38.7, which is the latest version and that let me change my screen resolution to the proper size, but it still doesn't have direct rendering
<nickrud> riaal, odd then. The reason I took so long is I fired up gconf-editor and tested it; it worked here
<mahrellon> It worked! Cheers again m8. :D
<Jordan_U> VSG1990, fglrx or "ati" ?
<stefg> !ati | VSG1990
<ubotu> VSG1990: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ShackJack> VSG1990: fglrx won't show direct rendering, but if you're trying to get Compiz et al to work, ,you can of course run under XGL no probkem...
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelleLam: I did.. and you are trying to add rpm repos to Ubuntu?
<ShackJack> Hello all - I'm trying to rip just the audio off of a DVD for burning to a CD - can any one direct me to a guide or offer some tips?
<stefg> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Davy_Jhones> ShackJack: you'll need a video editing program for that
<VSG1990> I don't know exactly which one I'm running fglrx or ati, but fglrxinfo give me this "
<VSG1990> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<VSG1990> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<VSG1990> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<VSG1990> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<VSG1990> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<Davy_Jhones> probably jahshaka
<riaal> nickrud, thanks a lot for helping, I removed "volumes_visible" and the dissaperd, wondering what will happen when I put a USBstick in now =)
<Veen> Has anyone had problems running Frostwire on a 64-bit machine?
<ShackJack> !pastebin | VSG1990
<ubotu> VSG1990: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> riaal, that's different, it should show since it gets mounted in /media (as you noted earlier :)
<ghosts> I have a USB headset, i have all the sound going to it and it works fine if i play the sound locally, but and sound coming over the internet like internet radio or flash based sounds do not play on the headset, what can i do to fix that?
<VSG1990> ubotu: sry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r0xz3r0> algum brasileiro?
<JoelleLam> Jack_Sparrow: Is there another way around it to use jpackage?  Why does it have directions for "rpm" on the "apt" site?
<riaal> nickrud, great! thanks
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sayers> Does SLI work on Ubuntu?
<sayers> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> riaal, yw
<Varsendaggr> Hey i need to use a debian source for apt-get...   how do i do taht?
<ShackJack> stefg: Dunno if !dvd was directed at me, but it doesn't sem to address the question (?)
<Varsendaggr> that
<shinynew> hey Iam having some troble with conky right now, Whenever a window is moved over the text it has to wait to be redrawn before reappearing, is there any way to fix that?
<Nutubuntu> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelleLam: I didnt see anythin on the first link you gave showing that it works with debian or ubuntu.. Did I miss something?
<Varsendaggr> it is in the form http://packages.debian.org/stable/libdevel/
<stefg> ShackJack: i was just fishing (and missed). I'd try vlc
<ShackJack> stefg: :)
<JoelleLam> Jack_Sparrow: You mean you didn't anything related to "apt"?
<ShackJack> Just asking for a friend, whose totally new to Ubuntu, and I don't do much editing... but he basically wants to rip the audio track off of a DVD to record on a CD... If any one can suggest a proggie, that'd be great... I'll check out VLC (I have installed)
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelleLam: I found this in the ubuntu repos..   utilities for the JPackage Project
<Veen> I am having trouble running Frostwire on a 64-bit machine? Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not sure if it is in universe or multiverse as I have those enabled..
<abcd3212> Is there any way to completely restore ubuntu without reinstalling it?
<JoelleLam> Jack_Sparrow: Is it jpackage-utils?  I believe I already have that, but for some reason it does not work.  I am not able to call the "apt-get install nbjunit".  Or is there something else that you are seeing?
<ShackJack> abcd3212: Restore what, exactly?
<abcd3212> ShackJack, As it was when it was just installed
<pit1> (usb-soundcard trouble) I've post the output of dmesg. I think a part of the problem is here : http://www.pastebin.ca/628938
<stefg> abcd3212: not really. it's more work to do that than to just reinstall
<ShackJack> abcd3212: No, not really, I mean you can install the main meta packages, ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu standard, but any other proggie you've installed since then, etc... will remain.... Or you could try a purge/reinstall :)
<abcd3212> Hmm, I see
<ShackJack> abcd3212: Just a tip, I always make a separate partition for my /home dir, so reinstalls/upgrades are a breeze :)
<ShackJack> abcd3212: Are you trying to fix something or justlike Ubuntu the way is was?
<stefg> !backup | abcd3212
<ubotu> abcd3212: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Thunderhit> is there a log like that lists which packages I installed/deinstalled using the ubuntu packet manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelleLam: Not seeing anything other than what I copied from synaptic.. All I see on their site are rpm's and I already had the bot tell you about deb's vs rpm's
<southafrikanse> How can I see my terminal log?
<abcd3212> Well, Im trying to fix something. For every program I install I get an error message saying "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bulmer> Thunderhit, yes it has, the dpkg uses somekind of database..but i dont the name of it and which files are the databases
<stefg> abcd3212: sudo apt-get -f install
<nickrud> southafrikanse, what do you mean by 'terminal log' ?
<abcd3212> stefg, Same thing happened now
<ShackJack> abcd3212: Yeah, that's just dependency BS you can work aorund - don't reinstall -- that's the Windows way :P
<shinynew> Is there any small app that is simply the system panel/tray?
<southafrikanse> nickrud: I wrote a command in the terminal yesterday. And I want to see what I wrote
<abcd3212> Haha
<stefg> abcd3212: so what error ? (you left the interesting part out)
<ShackJack> abcd3212: Did you try synaptic package mgr and "fix broken packages:
<nickrud> southafrikanse, hit ctl-r , and type part of the command
<bulmer> southafrikanse, try  man history
<abcd3212> Something about --configure
<abcd3212> cp cant take status on /etc/inittab
<NigelS> abcd3212: dpkg --configure -a maybe?
<stefg> abcd3212: no not something about ... a prcise mesaage plz
<abcd3212> It's in swedish :P
<nickrud> abcd3212, yeah, put it on a pastebin, the whole thing, anyway.
<abcd3212> Alrighty
<Jack_Sparrow> Better and complete questions make for better answers
<stefg> abcd3212: paste it to !pastebin
<stefg> !paste | abcd3212
<ubotu> abcd3212: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<abcd3212> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30713/
<sldkfj> shinynew, explain what you need
<stefg> !find libpq5
<ubotu> Found: libpq5
<nickrud> the problem is, there is no /etc/inittab
<abcd3212> Should I just create a folder named that then?
<nickrud> abcd3212, no ...
<stefg> !upstart | abcd3212
<ubotu> abcd3212: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dsbeerf> someone can tell me the difference between beryl and compiz ?
<bulmer> nickrud, that upstart is for you really
<stefg> abcd3212: sudo apt-get remove --purge runit
<ShackJack> Dsbeerf: Beryl is being remerged to compiz (fusion) so they will soon have the same features... check out #compiz-fusion for more deets...
<nickrud> bulmer, yes, I know of it. But libpq5 doesn't
<sldkfj> Dsbeerf, beryl is dead, compiz-fusion is the latest
<nickrud> bulmer, abcd3212 looking at bug reports
<bulmer> ok
<sldkfj> Dsbeerf, visit #compiz-fusion  at your leisure
<Dsbeerf> ok
<ge2x> how to see who is the dir's owner?
<Dsbeerf> compiz-fusion = 3d cube or is beryl ?
<alecw1> both.
<sldkfj> yeah same thing essentiall
<sldkfj> essentially
<abcd3212> stefg, that worked! What did it do?
<PriceChild> Dsbeerf, beryl is now compiz fusion
<PriceChild> Dsbeerf, compiz is still compiz
<ge2x> how to see who is the dir's owner?
<stefg> abcd3212: remove runit, which doesn't work with upstart
<Dsbeerf> so if i want to 3d cube that rotate what i have to install ?
<zdzichu_> compiz and beryl are now compiz fusion
<abcd3212> I see :-) Well, thanks a bunch!
<sldkfj> compiz basic cube while fusion is plugin loaded
<PriceChild> zdzichu_, compiz is the core, compiz fusion (beryl) is a set of other plugins
<PriceChild> Dsbeerf, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<ge2x> how to see who is the dir's owner?
<limteer> Freenx Windows client when connecting to Feisty, shutsdown after initial screen splash, can anyone help?
<PriceChild> !away > ebuyer|ins`aw
<Thunderhit> ok, here my problem: I installed some packages like libxvid for mplayer, but it looks like for one of those, there was an, well, important one removed. The objects that were in the systray like xchat and audacious are now in the task bar and I cant close the one for audacious... anyone know which package I need to make it work again?
<linux_newbie2> can anyone help me install a raw printer in cups?
<NETWizz> what is the best Dock for Gnome
<shinynew> sldkfj: I am sorry for some reason it switched my input method and it took some time to switch it back. I want a small floating app that is only the system tray, like where notifications and such come up. is there any app that does just that
<sldkfj> zdzichu_, you can get compiz with the desktop effects in the system menu,  compiz-fusion has a channel to assist
<sldkfj> shinynew, Ubuntu (Gnome) can give you things to insert onto the taskbar a 'notification area' and a 'system monitor' applet...... right click on the taskbar and select 'add to panel'
<j0nas`> has anyone gotten their suspend function to work?
<VSG1990> stefg: I used the BinaryDriverHowtoATI but it still does not work
<j0nas`> is there a post on it anywhere?
<shinynew> sldkfj:no see I want it with a panel
<sldkfj> shinynew, is that close enough?
<Veen> Does anyone know how to access a windows computer's shared files?
<sldkfj> like a desktop image
<shinynew> sldkfj: while I am running ubunutu I am using openbox, on a slow computer, all I want from the panel is the system tray, where can I find something to give me JUST that
<stefg> VSG1990: ATI is a pita to get to work on linux, and knowing how hard atis driver suck, i don't touch tem with 10 ft. poles. So i just don't know, but there are ati guys around here
<VSG1990> stefg: ok, thanks
<Veen> Does anyone know how to access a windows computer's shared files?
<sldkfj> I forget what I used in the past, it's been a while.  what is it cronky or something
<Guest56044343> can you change up like a very little bit, then sell it
<limteer> Freenx Windows client when connecting to Feisty, shutsdown after initial screen splash, can anyone help?
* sp3000 contemplates saying something about taking a screwdriver with and stealing the drive, but, eh :)
<VSG1990> can anyone tell me what this means? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Subhuman> VSG1990, you dont have DRI enabled
<sldkfj> shinynew, cronky will put system info on the desktop for you
<NETWizz> NO
<NETWizz> suspend never works
<VSG1990> Subhuman: how would I enable it?
<shinynew> sldkfj, I have conky, but it will not pop up and alert me of things.
<ge2x> how to see who is the dir's owner?
<ProN00b> hmm, anyone knows how i can invert screen colour ?
<stefg> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<sldkfj> what's that other one something called krellem
<linux_newbie2> ge2x: if you are using the gnome file manager, right click on the file and go to properties
<sldkfj> gkrellm
<VSG1990> how do I enable DRI for my video card ?
<C-{pR0F> sldkfj, There is some processes that crash , and i can't kill them from the sysyem monitor , and i tried the "sudo kill -9 pid" and it didn't work , anyway to terminate them ,, their status is Uninterruptible  !!!!!
<ge2x> linux_newbie2: no i need through command line
<Subhuman> VSG1990, if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" go through the options and one will ask you to enable modules-  select DRI in that list."
<linux_newbie2> ge2x: if in the command line, do ls -o, and it is the third column
<Subhuman> ge2x, run "ls -l" to see owners.
<linux_newbie2> can anyone help me install a raw printer in cups?
<VSG1990> Subhuman: ok i will try that
<ge2x> thnx
<sldkfj> shinynew, look into     gkrellm
<shinynew> sldkfj thanks
<sldkfj> C-{pR0F, wouldn't know,  you need someone more technical than I
<C-{pR0F> sldkfj: and do u know that one ?
<stefg> VSG1990: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3299
<sldkfj> C-{pR0F, nope, I'm not that far along in the book yet  tbh
<NETWizz> I cannot get my computer to suspend and wake up
<shinynew> sldkfj well thanks for that, but that doesn't seem to have anything about the system tray, just various stats
<NETWizz> I use the nvidia driver
<NETWizz> is it bugged
<hexstar> NETWizz: how old is your computer? have you flashed the bios?
<NETWizz> no
<NETWizz> I haven't
<NETWizz> suspend works fine in xp
<NETWizz> It is a 3200+
<hexstar> how old is your computer?
<PriceChild> NETWizz, the binary nvidia driver?
<NETWizz> 1 GB Ram
<hexstar> oh
<VSG1990> stefg: thanks
<PriceChild> NETWizz, as in from restricted drivers manager?
<NETWizz> Motherboard is K8T890-A ECS Junk
<PriceChild> NETWizz, or envy, automatix, nvidia.com etc.
<hexstar> NETWizz: I would try flashing, could be a linux+bios incompatibility, never hurts
<NETWizz> nvidia.com
<PriceChild> hexstar, no
<hexstar> PriceChild: what do you mean?
<PriceChild> NETWizz, that is one of the bad things about binary kernel modules
<NETWizz> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<NETWizz> I know
<NETWizz> I also run NDISWrapper
<NETWizz> Sorry
<NETWizz> I know it is kind of yuckey
<hexstar> PriceChild: he said he cannot suspend, that is heavily relient on bios functionality...I think it would be a good idea to try flashing the bios
<NETWizz> Why can't Nvidia release their source
<NETWizz> hum
<PriceChild> hexstar, "and wake up"
<NETWizz> It suspends fine
<NETWizz> it doens't wake up
<Lunks> My gnome-sessions is broken now, and it doesn't start the programs there anymore =\
<C-{pR0F> PriceChild: There is some processes that crash , and i can't kill them from the sysyem monitor , and i tried the "sudo kill -9 pid" and it didn't work , anyway to terminate them ,, their status is Uninterruptible  !!!!!
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, what app?
<PriceChild> NETWizz, but i'd be willing to bet the nvidia driver is stopping it
<stefg> NETWizz: known issue, nvidia forums are full of complaints
<NETWizz> Does the Nvidia driver support suspend?
<Jack_Sparrow> hexstar: Flashing the bios should be a last resort and only to fix known problems.. A bad flash will destroy a system
<PriceChild> NETWizz, yes, but not resume
<NETWizz> I take it the ATI driver isn't any better
<osxdude|lap> lol
<C-{pR0F> PriceChild: nautilus , and wine
<PriceChild> NETWizz, the problem is... that we don't know how to reinitiate the card when you wake up
<NETWizz> Hence, I can't get a fix by putting an ATI card in and installign that driver
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, "killall wine" ?
<linux_newbie2> can anyone help me install a raw printer in cups?
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, "xkill" to click on crashed apps
<NETWizz> That explains why X sucks
<hexstar> PriceChild: that kills all wine processes
<NETWizz> I get a black screen
<PriceChild> hexstar, yes
<NETWizz> sometimes a cursor
<Laggeon> hi all
<DimitrisC> Can someone tell me what this means: "MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: ao2_init". Mplayer just stopped working and i don't know why!
<C-{pR0F> PriceChild: The problem is that i keep making kill , but it doesn't work , and i can't reboot , cuz i'm upgrading
<NETWizz> Probably doesn't help that I have AIGLX with a dozen added xorg plugins
<NETWizz> or that I run Beryl too
<rjb> i never got suspend to disk to work, what does it take?
<hexstar> NETWizz: some video cards just aren't compatible with *nix no matte how hard you try, try another card
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, doesn't work?
<NETWizz> Do you think if I just wait a few years
<C-{pR0F> PriceChild: xkill fromt the terminal ?
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, as in they don't get killed?
<NETWizz> maybe the drives and shit will work right
<hexstar> C-{pR0F: try adding su before kill
<PriceChild> hexstar, C-{pR0F I very much hope you aren't running nautilus or wine as root!
<D7xk> with a dual screen setup, is there any way to make all new windows only open on one screen?
<hexstar> rjb: you need a compatible bios
<IceLink> Hey there
<C-{pR0F> PriceChild: no i don't ,,, but at least i want the nautilus to work , is there a way to restart it
<rjb> hibernate works fine in winxp
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, what crashed it?
<PriceChild> rjb, using restricted drivers?
<C-{pR0F> i guess the wine
<rjb> so the bios might be compatible, right?
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, wine and nautilus aren't connected...
<PriceChild> rjb, using restricted drivers?
<stefg> NETWizz: it works with the nv driver, but kiss aiglx/beryl/xgl stuff byebye then
<hexstar> rjb: possibly but with linux you never know, linux can be behind windows in support
<danya> hello .. I'm confused here .. I've installed wine and I'm trying to install photoshop with it .. I got to the installation window but when it asks me about the destination folder and I add to c/:program files I get an error .. ? anyone plz ?
<rjb> PriceChild: not atm, trying to replace ndiswrapper with bcm43xx
<D0pamine> hi all
<hexstar> rjb: linux also isn't as concerned as windows is with backwards compatibility so while one kernel may have supported that feature with your bios if your bios is old it may have been unsupported from the kernel by now
<rjb> seems to work though it floods my logs with messages
<PriceChild> rjb, I'm inexperienced with ndiswrapper... could you try temporarily disabling any drivers with that... and attempting to hibernate again?
<IceLink> might anybody help me? When an application starts in Fullscreen mode, my monitor shows me "Mode not supported" and i have to reboot, i already took a look into the xorg.conf but i don't know which mode might be a problem or so
<Jack_Sparrow> Consider running with the vesa drivers and seeing if it suspends to disk.. If so you can rule out flashing the bios...
<astro76> danya, have you run winecfg first?
<Skrypt> Can someone help me find my sound card's chipset? I can 'lspci -v' but cannot determine what chipset I need to add to the end of "sudo modprobe snd-****"  http://pastebin.com/m6bba4dcf
<C-{pR0F> PriceChild: i was working on the wine , i clicked on a directory to select it , and then it crashed , i click the "x" to end wine , and then Force to quit ,,, after that the nautilus crashed , and there is a wine process in the system monitor that is unkillable ???
<hexstar> IceLink: it means the resolution is too big or small
<rjb> PriceChild: igot rid of ndiswrapper & are running the opensource driver now
<danya> astro76: I've done that and chose set the type to cdrom and ok
<zdzichu_> Skrypt: snd_intel8x0
<Skrypt> thank you.
<mz--> hi.  for some reason, none of my accounts can use 'su' anymore.  I can log in via root and su to any user, but when logged in as a non-root user i cannot su to root (or any other user).  any ideas?
<shinynew> looking for a small program to moniter only the system tray
<ShackJack> danya: "Get an error" is not specific enough :) ... p.s. check out #winhq for dedicated wine support...
<D0pamine> anyone got experience with the via s3 unichrome adapter , when any live cd with X it fails , just get a blank screen , if i stop X / gdm and edit the xorg.conf to use vesa its fine , its a laptop btw so i cant change it
<PriceChild> rjb, and you are positive you are not using any other restricted wireless, graphics whatever drivers?
<ShackJack> err. #winehq
<IceLink> hexstar: well, in the xorg.conf, there are only normal resolutiopns from 640*480 to 12..*... and they are all supported, i think
<llllllll> Can somebody tell me what I would need to type to automatically recursively copy a whole load of files in several directories into one big new file? I've got loads of photos, all in files within files, and I want all those photos in one big file. There must be a command or something that will allow me to move them quickly.
<danya> shackjack : thank u
<hexstar> IceLink: what driver are you using?
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, I'm not sure of best practice... but personally I'd "killall app" on any naughty processes.
<IceLink> hexstar? dunno... maybe you mean this x11-stuff?^^
<bulmer> mz--, visudo and figure out the allowed users to sudo
<mz--> bulmer: listed as all
<D0pamine> i'll ask in gentoo-chat>>>
<linux_newbie2> can anyone help me install a raw printer in cups?  or point me to a good how-to on it?
<rjb> PriceChild: no i did not add any 3d party drivers to feisty
<hexstar> IceLink: can you do the gui fine on the live cd?
<C-{pR0F> ok  , thankx
<Lunks> My gnome-sessions is broken now, and it doesn't start the programs there anymore =\
<stefg> !cups
<mz--> bulmer: still doesn't mean anything why user nonadmin1 can't su to nonadmin2, either
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<IceLink> hexstar: i'm not on live, i've got ubuntu installed for months but only full screen isn't possible, somehow
<PriceChild> rjb, I'm afraid I don't know then. I guess others could know more if you gave logs, but I am unsure as to what logs and who to show them to
<jmachado> can anyone help me with a ZTE MF620 3G modem?
<bulmer> mz--, which line entry?
<stefg> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<mz--> bulmer: hold, i need to juggle screens
<hexstar> IceLink: right, but my idea is that if you can get gui on the live cd to work, that means you can copy the X config from the live cd ramdisk over your X config. That usually works in cases like this
<ShackJack> llllllll - 1. change your screen name... b. you mean photos in one big **file** or **folder** first doesn't make sense...
<hexstar> it's a great trick
<rjb> PriceChild: when i choose hibernate the system goes to sleep, but when i restart it just does a fresh boot
<cavediver> Hi guys, is there a LUKS gui somewhere with a easy .deb install or similar ?
<IceLink> hexstar: i'm a little bit confused. which gui do you mean? i don'T use just the console, my gnome-desktio and other apps work fine
<sek_> Does anybody know how to setup normal fonts ?
<yellow_chicken> in firefox, when i use control-f (find); then type in a text, then control-n( look for next); if it's a link, is there a way to click on it using the keyboard, without having to use the mouse to point to that link, since it's already highlighted?
<mz--> bulmer : %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Lunks> My gnome-sessions is broken now, and it doesn't start the programs there anymore =\
<PriceChild> rjb, I'm afraid I can't help sorry... I guess that means it can't find the restoration bits...
<mz--> bulmer: all my users are in admin by default.
<ShackJack> sek_: Normal fonts?
<bulmer> mz-- and no one can sudo as root?
<CarmenSandiego> (nick changed) ShackJack, I've got a 'photos' folder, inside that are several smaller folders with the actual photos in, taken at all different times. I want them all to be in a single folder together. I'm hoping there's a terminal command that will do this quickly (I'm assuming recursively
<mz--> bulmer: no one can sudo, no one can su (to either root, or to any non-root user either)
<hexstar> IceLink: When you boot off the live cd for ubuntu, you are given a gui desktop right? That means that the live cd made a X config that works. Ok so that's good, now you said your current X config doesn't work right? So what you do is in the live cd, mount your hard drive, then go to /etc/X11 to get the X config from the live cd ramdisk, copy that x config over the one on your hd and you should be set
<mz--> bulmer: another symptom may be a fact that wpasupplicant does not start, nor do usbdrives and optical drives automount either.  don't know if those are connected.
<hexstar> IceLink: essentially we're using to the live cd to autoremake a working x config for you
<Jack_Sparrow> mz--: I didnt think you could be logged in as a regular user and get to sudo...
<bulmer> mz--, and you used visudo to change that file right not like using a vim or emacs?
<mz--> bulmer: visudo, vi
<bulmer> mz--, dont use just vi  you must use visudo
<CarmenSandiego> ShackJack, never mind, I found a way
<IceLink> hexstar: and you know that i've got a gui on my hard-drive ubuntu which i use every day?
<themadcircle> okay so i edited some services in ubuntu yesterday, now i cant modify anything
<mz--> bulmer: i mean, i did use visudo.  i havent changed anything in the file
<ShackJack> CarmenSandiego: Search then drag-move :)
<themadcircle> and when i goto services through administration, says i dont have the rights to do that
<bulmer> mz--, how did you su to another user?
<hexstar> IceLink: thyen what is the problem?
<mz--> bulmer: either 'su -' to su to root, or 'su - otheruser'.
<ooda> hey does anyone know if there is a background manager for ubuntu like there is for backtrack 2
<jmachado> the ZTE MF620 3G modem is not recognized by ubuntu
<bulmer> mz-- that sounds right..hmmm
<jkjkjkhgg> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IceLink> hexstar: FULLSCREEN is a problem. if an app, for example the game 'enigma' is started, the monitor shall show fullscreen but instead, i get the msg from monitor that the mode is not supported
<hexstar> ah
<whta> is a 2-monitor setup generally plug-and-play with ati drivers? i have my other monitor pluhhed in now and it's not doing what i need
<hexstar> what is your card?
<jmachado> hexstar are you talking to me?
<bulmer> mz--, can you ssh in to localhost  as the other user?
<hexstar> no sorry I was talking to IceLink
<ooda> does anyone know how to set different wallpapers on different view points?
<mz--> bulmer: let me screen this and try.  bbiaf.
<eubey_laptop> can somebody help me deal with overscan on a hdtv linked to a computer via dvi?
<vranac> Greetings! I have four config files that I have to copy and replace old files on every newly installed box. How can I automate this?
<IceLink> hexstar: so you don'T have any idea?
<hexstar> IceLink: no I do, I'd like to know your card brand please
<bulmer> vranac  use kickstart?
<mz--> bulmer: i can log in via ssh (and normal boot).
<vranac> Kickstart? OK, on to reading
<jmachado> ok, can someone point me were i can find some help with 3G modems? specifically ZTE brand
<ooda> does anyone know how to switch channel by typing something like #beryl/
<IceLink> hexstar: ?hat's a card brand?
<dedi> where are the settings saved from session-manager startup apps (its not ~/.gnome2/session) ?
<hexstar> ooda: you do /join #channel
<taime1> ooda: /join #whatever
<mz--> ooda: /join #channel
<ooda> oh ok thanks
<taime1> heh
<hexstar> IceLink: I mean like nvidia, ati, etc, which is yours?
<IceLink> ati
<Anthony_> Can somebody help me on getting 1900x1200 resolution for my screen on Ubuntu?
<taime1> Anthony_ what video card?
<hexstar> IceLink: have you installed the ATI linux driver?
<zerokill88> is there a way to dual boot windows and ubuntu,but install windows last?
<Anthony_> ATI x600
<Anthony_> *radeon
<IceLink> hexstar: i installed some driver from the site i guess, however, i've got the configuration-program from ati here
<BobbyBuntu> hi, can anyone help with WAP issues. I have a card working using ndiswrapper... but no WPA
<BobbyBuntu> sorry, not WAP, WPA!
<taime1> Anthony_: already installed the drivers?
<hexstar> zerokill88: I don't think so, windows won't see linux and will overwrite the linux bootloader with its own
<dedi> zerokill88: just follow the howto fix grub on the ubuntu wiki
<Anthony_> meh no, i need help on that
<bulmer> vranac https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<hexstar> IceLink: well perhaps try renaming your current xconfig and rerunning the config program
<umop-apisdn> zerokill88: google Super Grub Disk
<BobbyBuntu> I can see the WPA network in the network manager, but after entering the password, the 'Login to Network' option is greyed out
<astro76> zerokill88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<umop-apisdn> zerokill88: saved me when i throw xp home on a drive after putting ubuntu on the primary
<hexstar> zerokill88: http://highlandsun.com/hyc/linuxboot.html
<zerokill88> hexstar dedi but it wont erase linux just the bootlaoder
<vranac> bulmer: many thanks!
<BobbyBuntu> and from admin->network, manual mode doesn't list WPA at all
<taime1> Anthony_: you know how to use a terminal?
<Juan> does anyone know where can i get gngeo packages for feisty?
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: does your card support WPA?  do you have a client like wpasupplicant installed?
<umop-apisdn> zerokill88: correct.
<bulmer> vranac youre welcome
<IceLink> hexstar: i'll give it a try
<hexstar> zerokill88: you can install windows as long as you have freespace fora  windows partition, then read http://highlandsun.com/hyc/linuxboot.html for instructions on how to configure the windows bootloader for your linux install
<BobbyBuntu> mz--: Yes, wpasupplicant is installed
<hexstar> IceLink: ok :)
<dedi> zerokill88: it will just modify the master boot record, and you can fix this easy
<zerokill88> desnt windows try to format the whole drive tho?
<BobbyBuntu> is there a terminal command I can try to determine whether WAP is supported by the card>
<hexstar> zerokill88: no it doesn't
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: and we're certain (absolutely certain) the card is supported?
<dedi> zerokill88: no you can just leave the linux partitions but you need a own windows partition
<Anthony_> How might i go about installing ATI drivers?
<hexstar> zerokill88: it gives you an option to make a partition in freespace
<erUSUL> !ati | Anthony_
<ubotu> Anthony_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<taime1> Anthony_: you know how to use a terminal?
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: it might be easiest to just check the website of the card.  or the ubuntu supported cards list.
<NETWizz> Why no opensource Nvidia
<NETWizz> or ATI
<BobbyBuntu> mz--: Yeah.... I had to use ndiswrapper to get it working
<vlt> Hello. I want to watch a dvd with xine. When starting I got "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable". So I installed the library to enable it. Now I get "libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access ... libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x00013fa6)!!". Any idea what's the problem here?
<hexstar> zerokill88: however freespace must be space that has no partition mapped in it, as in completely unformatted so you may have to use gparted to shrink your linux partition
* BobbyBuntu tries to determine the chipset
<zerokill88> how can i partition my drive?
<hexstar> zerokill88: gparted
<dedi> anyone knows where are the settings saved from session-manager startup apps (its not ~/.gnome2/session) ?
<taime1> Anthony_: let me know when you are ready
<zerokill88> ok use gparted to shrink linux and format it to nothing?
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: ok, and you are presently using ndiswrapper now then?  I am not the ndiswrapper genius (don't use it).
<umop-apisdn> NETWizz: cuz ati and nvidia have decided to keep their proprietary information secret. yell at them, not the linux devs, kthx :)
<dedi> zerokill88: shrink linux and create a new ntfs partition
<hexstar> zerokill88: no, just shrink the linux partition so tehre's room for another partition...you just shrink the partition, don't format the partition
<BobbyBuntu> mz--: Wired at the mo ;) ... but it works for Open/WEP encrypted networks
<zerokill88> ok
<NETWizz> Too bad
<NETWizz> had they been open source, it would help the linux world
<Jack_Sparrow> zerokill88: Leave it as unallocated space...
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: what card?  manufacturer / model / version?
<zerokill88> ok
<BobbyBuntu> mz--: Remind me of the command to check?
<hexstar> NETWizz: someone mentioned you can extract the driver source from the driver archive
<BobbyBuntu> iwconifg or someting right... :/
<umop-apisdn> NETWizz: yeah, but they're not interested in helping us, so much as lining their pockets with that green paper stuff
<whta> anyone have success setting up dual monitors with ati drivers?
<Anlar> umop-apisdn: it is not ati's or nvidia's decision to keep the mclosed
<zerokill88> once ive done that, i install windows on that partition then run the ubuntu live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> hexstar: fwcutter
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: uhh, i was thinking, find the box that it came with :]   hold, ill try to dig up a cmd
<umop-apisdn> NETWizz: and if you think about it... can you blame them
<umop-apisdn> ?
<zerokill88> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<umop-apisdn> Anlar: how do you figure?
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: is it a built in, pci, or usb adapter?
<hexstar> zerokill88: once you've shrunk the partition, run the installer...in the blue text mode it'll ask about partitioning, select the freespace option and make it ntfs
<BobbyBuntu> mz--: The box is long gone! .... it's a 3com PCMCIA card...
* BobbyBuntu removes it
<hexstar> zerokill88: do NOT select any partitions it list, it'll probably list the linux ones as unknown
<Anlar> umop-apisdn: they do not own the intellectual rights to a lot of that stuff. including a lot of code made by others, patents, and other licensed technology. thus they are completely unable to open source them, likely for years
<dedi> hm where can i set the eth0 MTU permanently?
<hexstar> dedi: why would you do that?
<umop-apisdn> Anlar: i hadn't considered that aspect. thanks for the input :)
<BobbyBuntu> mz--: Office connect - model 3CRGPC10075
<zerokill88> hexstar i dont understand
<zerokill88> hexstar i dont understand, what partitions then do i use
<dedi> hexstar: i have pppoe broadband, so i want 1492. otherwise my router gets overloaded
<shinynew> I have found what I was looking for, it is this http://kai.vm.bytemark.co.uk/~arashi/wmsystray/
<umop-apisdn> zerokill88: he wants you to select unused space, probably created when you resized the partition in his earlier instructions
<Anlar> umop-apisdn: besides, their drivers would work perfectly if the linux kernel developers stopped their vendetta against stable kernel ABIs and closed source.. it's not justifiable to put in real developing resources to linux drivers before the kernel really supports it
<zerokill88> ah ok i see
<zerokill88> use ununsed space
<hexstar> zerokill88: The installer makes the partition. You're shrinking the partition to make room for another because right now the linux partition is made to use your whole drive and partitions can't overlap each other. When you run the windows installer it'll see the freespace and allow you to select it, it'll be something like <free space>, select it and it'll ask you what format, select ntfs and press enter and it'll make the windows pa
<St3a1tH> hello everyone
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: ok, thet card is WPA suppoted(as far as i can tell).  hold a sec.
<JayRoe> Can someone help me remove the gnome panels on my tv-out x screen
<Anlar> umop-apisdn: likely the "linux driver team" consists of 1-2 people in total both in nvidia and in ati, for that reason
<zerokill88> ok
<umop-apisdn> Anlar: i can certainly understand that... it's kinda like an inter-departmental tantrum, except it's inter-corporational.. sorta
<BobbyBuntu> mz: yeah, just dmesg after reinserting and it seems so
<zerokill88> now to save grub?
<doyley> i dont understand why ubuntu wont see my epson printer . pretty stupid question i know lol
<umop-apisdn> "make things difficult for 8me*, willya? see if you like *this*?!?"
<gumjo> hello, what are the requirements for compiz optimal performance?
<umop-apisdn> gumjo: #compiz-fusion
<hexstar> zerokill88: use the http://highlandsun.com/hyc/linuxboot.html link to multiboot windows and linux using the windows bootloader, that'll be easier since windows will overwrite the linux grub bootloader with its own
<St3a1tH> could anyoe help me ? I would like to know  why i can not connect to any irc server except irc.ubuntu.com in BitchX for ubuntu
<Anlar> umop-apisdn: yeah well, that's exactly what happens.
<m11> is there some tool for ubuntu like kde kiosk tool ?
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: have you read the WPA documentation on the ndiswrapper website?
<umop-apisdn> St3a1tH: /connect irc.server.you.want:6667
<zerokill88> hexstar ok, can i run and usr gparted right now? while using the comp?
<umop-apisdn> Anlar: i can totally see that
<St3a1tH> umop-apisdn  This command is for network staff only
<umop-apisdn> St3a1tH: have you read the bitchx docs yet?
<mz--> TOO LAME TO READ BITCHX.doc
<Thorrn4> Hello, Im using Simply Mepis and Im trying to install Rhythmbox 0.10 from source and its asking for a package that isnt in the repos - "gnome-vfs-2.0" does that mean I cant do it?
<hexstar> zerokill88: yes
<St3a1tH> umop-apisdn i use BitchX for a long time
<St3a1tH> the problem is
<mustang97> Having a problem installing jdk-1_5_0_12-linux-i586.rpm.bin   Anyone know if theres a bug or extra stuff I need to install to get this installed?
<zerokill88> hexstar ok but do i have to unmount first, becuase i cant resize
<BobbyBuntu> mz--: pm ok?
<umop-apisdn> St3a1tH: try using bitchx, instead of bitchx-gnome
<Dj-avu> Media change: please insert the disc labeled      <<< how to apt-get without insert the cd
<Flannel> mustang97: don't use that.  Use the java in the repositories
<St3a1tH>           directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Thorrn4: Ask in Mepis.. and good luck with that..
<taime1> Thorn4: try the mepis channel
<Anthony_> Okay, I've installed the ATI drivers, now how do I enable 1900x1200 resolution?
<Thorrn4> Jacek_Kendysz, is there a way to download all of the dependencies first?
<Thorrn4> Jack_Sparrow,  is there a way to download all of the dependencies first?
<mustang97> Which would be?  I've been trying to find any commands to get it running.
<hexstar> zerokill88: Oh wait you do have to have the root drive unmounted to resize it, so you'll have to do this from the live cd
<Thorrn4> sorry Jacek_Kendysz
<Flannel> !java | mustang97
<ubotu> mustang97: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mz--> BobbyBuntu: join channel mz--
<umop-apisdn> mustang97: open synaptic, and use the search function to find the jdk... install from there, it'll grab all the dependencies for you, too
<taime1> Anthony_: you know how to use a terminal?
<zerokill88> hexstar oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm > mustang97
<mustang97> I figured out the rpm .. got that installed
<Anthony_> barely
<St3a1tH> i tried as always /server anyserverhere , but i always get Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.brasnet.org: No such file or Directory
<lashmoov1> what's the compiz fusion room?
<St3a1tH> any server i try i always get no such file or directory
<Studiosus> mustang97 - rpm is bad, since it's not managed by apt-get, use ubuntu package
<zerokill88> hexstar but wont this work also, the Perserving windows bootloader step    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<razor950> hmm in beryl the cube worked fine using the scroll button but on compiz it doesnt seem to work even tho its enable(I deleted beryl after finding out compiz took over)
<hexstar> zerokill88: yes that'll work actually and should be done
<hexstar> zerokill88: good catchy
<hexstar> *catch
<mustang97> What is the Multiverse repository?    Thats the whoe reason for me installed jdk   I am hosting a multiverse server.
<taime1> Anthony_: okay, well open one and copy and paste this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zerokill88> hexstar ok thanks, eh it wasnt me someone gave me that link :) thank for all the help guys
<taime1> Anthony_: actually, did you say you already installed the drivers?
<hexstar> zerokill88: np :)
<ieee802> hi i'm having some problems with alsa i have a realtek high definition
<Anthony_> taime1: yeah i already installed the ATI drivers
<Anthony_> taime1: from the restricted drivers manager or what not
<ieee802> when i listen to some music or use some games i hear some noises
<johansja> is there any easy way to print booklet in ubuntu?
<ieee802> is there a way to get it to work?
<taime1> Anthony_: hmm... then you should be able to just restart x and then you will have higher resolutions... do this by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<zerokill88> ok here goes nothing
<hexstar> johansja: do you mean print pdf?
<johansja> just anything
<Anthony_> taime1: i did that, it didnt work
<hexstar> johansja: yes, File>Print in applications
<NETWizz> What is mesa3d driver
<NETWizz> Why is that installed with Fiesty
<NETWizz> on my friends computer
<hexstar> NETWizz: that is a core 3d driver, don't mess with it :P
<St3a1tH> no ideas about BitchX ?
<NETWizz> What>
<Anthony_> taime1: i have more Resolutions available to choose, but just not 1900x1200
<NETWizz> Why not nvidia
<Dj-avu> Media change: please insert the disc labeled      <<< how to apt-get without insert the cd
<NETWizz> he runs mesa?
<taime1> Anthony_: you need to uninstall that ati driver
<hexstar> NETWizz: beryl depends on that
<akos>  hello! I've just installed compiz-fusion on ubuntu fiesty, but when i run compiz --replace, the screen turns white... The effects work okay, but the contents are white... ( I know i should have asked this in ubuntu-effects, but nobody answers there :( )
<creatoun> where is the package repo on the web?
<NETWizz> can he install nvidia
<taime1> Anthony_: then restart. when you have done this, let me know
<NETWizz> instead of mesa?
<St3a1tH> akos What is yout video card ?
<johansja> hexstar: are you sure?
<johansja> cause i can't see any of it
<creatoun> where's the package repo on the web?
<hexstar> NETWizz: mesa is not a video driver, it is software for 3d rendering that beryl uses
<akos> St3a1tH, nvidia geforce 8600 gs (and I have the drivers installed)
<hexstar> johansja: what app are you in?
<NETWizz> why does it show up in glxinfo
<NETWizz> so he is using generic nv driver with mesa3d?
<hexstar> NETWizz: because it is used for 3d rendering, many 3d rendering systems I imagine depend on it
<jonatan> NETWizz: because it is an OpenGL implementation
<johansja> hexstar: well, i am wondering if there is any program in ubuntu that mimics fineprint?
<hexstar> NETWizz: mesa3d is like the kernel for opengl and such systems
<`eric-> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ambercromby> can anyone help me with a font issue?
<hexstar> NETWizz: it isn't a video driver, no matter what video driver you use as long as the card can suport 3d rendering mesa3d will still be there and working
<dedi> someone knows the name of a xterm to start it?
<jbr> dont ask toask ask
<rodserling> hello
<hexstar> dedi: Konsole?
<jonatan> NETWizz: OpenGL just works that way, it doesn't really care if the implementation is in software or hardware
<St3a1tH> akos answer the pvt
<St3a1tH> ;p
<mz--> hi.  for some reason, i cannot su from one user to another.  however, if i log in as root, i can su with no problems.  is there a way to trace down the issue?  something in the passwd file perhaps?
<jbr> dont ask to ask ask ambercromby
<rodserling> how do i get the users list to stay on the side on xchat?
<akos> St3a1tH, oh wait... i'm not logged in :))
<Anthony_> taime1: ive uninstalled the ATI driver
<IceLink> thanks, hexstar, i reconfigured x and it works now
<hexstar> IceLink: np :)
<taime1> Anthony_: okay, well open a terminal and copy and paste this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nikin> mz--: root login is not a good idea, i think, but you know ... hat error message do you get when trying to su?
<mz--> nikin: let me screen this, and i'll paste it verbatim.
<hexstar> nikin: oh, so that's why they have the bomb as the wallpaper when logged in as root? :D
<taime1> Anthony_: follow the instructions and use the ati driver for now... when you are asked what resolutions you want to use, make sure the ones you want are selected
<dedi> hexstar: yeah i have only my desktop left. no panels, no consoles via ctrl-altfx :))
<taime1> Anthony_: let me know when you have completed that
<mz--> nikin: su: authentication failure (newline) sorry.
<mustang97> Okay,  I just read that site.   I have already installed Java5 but hweres the deal.  I need  JDK installed to run a Multiverse Server.   I then have to create a symbolic link using ln -s /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_11/bin/java java    but cant do so due to I cant get the darn jdk installed
<hexstar> dedi: what did you do? o_O
<ambercromby> I moved a website to Ubuntu and many character don't show correctly. I get '?' where quotes go. also if I'm SSH'd in the man pages don't show correct font characters
<mustang97> Any help?
<jmachado> I have just installed network-manager-openvpn plugin but there is no vpn connection available in network-manager. Can someone help me with that?
<nikin> mz--: is this a new issue, or su never worked?
<hexstar> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dedi> added some apps to start with the session manager and now my panels get nuked every login :>
<St3a1tH> akos where are you ?
<hexstar> dedi: woah lol
<mz--> nikin: new issue.  i came home last night to find my machine hung, now su does not work, non-root users cannot activate wireless (wpasupplicant no longer works), and devices (usbdisks/optical media) are no longer automounted.  im not sure if they are symptoms of hte same problem or not.
<jmachado> my problem isn't with vpn
<dedi> hexstar: i always have such strange things. have to be my destiny :)
<hexstar> mz--: have you done a fsck?
<MFen> is there a way to set up feisty-backports, such that i install only a single package (or some list of them) instead of all of them?
<mz--> hexstar: yes.
<hexstar> dedi: hehe
<axos88> St3a1tH, are you getting my pms?
<jmachado> it is with network-manager not showing the vpn plugin i just installed
<citronbleu-v> il y a pas un logiciel pour repartission une partission ?
<dedi> hexstar: can you give me the full path to a konsole?
<hexstar> uh..
<citronbleu-v> mais sans utiliser le cdlive
<nikin> mz-- did you check which groups your user is part of?
<hexstar> dedi: can you do a ctrl+alt+fx?
<hexstar> you should be able to, that's a core kernel function I think
<stefg> !fr | citronbleu-v
<ubotu> citronbleu-v: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dystopianray> MFen: download the deb and install it
<`eric-> any one have any experience w/ using svideo out to a TV with nvidia?
<superkirbyartist> How do I share a folder with Windows users on the network?
<citronbleu-v> sorry
<mz--> nikin: yes.  presently, visudo is configured to allow any user to su to root.  user is set to all appropriate groups (nothing has changed for months,during which time i was su-ing happily)
<`eric-> superkirbyartist: you don't
<MFen> eh, never mind, the package i want isn't even there
<hexstar> dedi: do that and then login and then do a locate konsole
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: use samba
<`eric-> superkirbyartist: windows users can't see linux partitions
<dedi> hexstar: nope something with the framebuffer is weird. on booting i have a screen but after the start of x i cant go back to the console
<St3a1tH> which package contains /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc ?
<jbr> eric- theres a ext3 driver
<superkirbyartist> dystopianray: Where can they find it in Vista?
<Civik> Can anyone tell me how come i installed ubuntu and now when i boot all i get is the word GRUB and pressing any buttons doesnt work?
<`eric-> jbr: for windows?
<ieee802> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<`eric-> jbr: that actually works? =P
<jbr> yes
<`eric-> hmm
<jbr> yes
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: install samba on your linux machine, that will let you serve smb shares to windows clients
<nikin> mz--: so your user is in the plugdev group.... hmmm and what about sudo? does that work?
<mustang97> Noone?
<dystopianray> !samba | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefg> (msg ubotu grub
<Anthony_> taime1: im at the part where you can select the resoltions you want, except how do I select the resolution i want ?
<mz--> nikin: sudo does not work.
<hexstar> dedi: how can you execute commands then?
<`eric-> anyone know how to setup svideo out (dual montirors.. one using dvi out to my lcd, svideo out to my TV) with nvidia?
<taime1> Anthony_: arrow to it and hit spacebar to toggle
<taime1> Anthony_: you'll see an asterix next to it when its selected
<hexstar> dedi: if you can execute commands just try entering konsole and pressing enter, it should be in your path
<dedi> hexstar: the only thing i can do is create a new launcher on my desktop :) so a full path to a konsole would be great :)
<mz--> nikin: could this be an issue with /etc/passwd or /etc/group?  because i have no problem su-ing to a user from root.  only from a non-root user do i have issues
<hexstar> dedi: ah, just try using konsole in the command field...it should work as it should be in your path
<dedi> hexstar: doesnt work just with konsole, already tried that
<hexstar> dedi: oh
<dystopianray> `eric-: try using nvidia-settings
<nikin> mz--: if you can login then passwd should be ok... the same for groups AFAIK
<hexstar> dedi: try bash or sh...if none of that works it may be something deeper
<hexstar> that's wrong
<`eric-> dystopianray: i'm just wondering if it's possible... like, i've read that people have experienced mad problems in the past, and before i go buy the cable, i was wondering if anyone knows if the problems have been fixed in more recent version
<`eric-> s
<stefg> Civik: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/48152-grub-mbr-boot-1024-cylinder-limit.html
<mz--> nikin: unregged, can't do pm's
<Pie> Does anyone have any good website or tips for setting up dual booting with XP, using GRUB, and ubuntu installed fist?
<erUSUL> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<`eric-> dystopianray: but thanks, i'm just gonna buy it... screw it :)
<nikin> mz--: i see ... so did you try to create ew user?
<nikin> new
<hexstar> lol ew
<egWK> I am trying to compile wxWidgets but when I am pressing make I get this ../include/wx/defs.h:212: error: redeclaration of C++ built-in type bool
<egWK> ../include/wx/module.h:101: fatal error: opening dependency file .deps/_pch_wxprec_basedll_wx_wxprec_h_gch.d: Permission denied
<egWK> compilation terminated.
<egWK> make: *** [.pch/wxprec_basedll/wx/wxprec.h.gch]  Error 1
<dedi> hexstar: doesnt work either. you could help me with -> menu -> terminal right click - add to panel. on the panel you can make propierties and paste the command line for the terminal.
<Pie> That's with XP installed first
<hexstar> dedi: unfortunately I'm not actually running ubuntu but mac os x right now, don't have a ubuntu install with me.
<Anthony_> taime1: after that i restart x?
<ambercromby> where can I change the default ascii encoder for one that supports extended ascii
<maxb__> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<dedi> hexstar: ohh ok ok :) thanks anyway
<hexstar> but try /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konsole
<nomad> hey, ust a little question: do have anybody installed eclipse and wants me to send the eclipse pictures in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<taime1> Anthony_: yes... then let me know when you have done that, we arent quite finished
<EADG_> Looks like no page in irssi.
<nikin> mz--: bytheay that wireless and the removable device issue.. can be the problems of groups maybe... it is worth to check it out
* leo_damasceno_ est away; Fui ao shopping, at mais tarde. - site[n/a]  email[none@none]  uin[none]  log[on]  pager[off]  -=[Cyber] =-
<Anthony_> taime1: alright, i have 1920x1200 res working now, what else? thankyou so much btw
<creatoun> hi.  question.  could new users sudo apt-get?
<stefg> !away | leo_damasceno_
<ubotu> leo_damasceno_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<mz--> nikin: ok, ill look into that
<hexstar> creatoun: not unless they come with root privs
<dystopianray> creatoun: only if they are in the admin group
<creatoun> the default user is user default.
<hexstar> then I doubt it creatoun
<taime1> Anthony_: now go back to restricted drivers, and reenable the ati driver you wanted... restart, and whala!
<hexstar> a su will probably be required first
<axos88> St3a1tH, are you reading this?
<St3a1tH> Anyone there using BitchX on Ubuntu 7.04  ?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so who can explain REAL slow for me.. (x windows user ).... thats why you have to type slow... can one get into a yahoo chat room with voice..
<hexstar> !bitchx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: I think gaim can do that
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar :gain dont have chat options i have looked
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<Anthony_> taime1: asdf THANKYOU so much for your time :).
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: for ubuntu?
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: yes it should work on ubuntu
<taime1> Anthony_: no problem at all
<St3a1tH> how do i fix this warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory ? any apt i do i get this
<axos88> St3a1tH, read pr
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: use this for ubuntu: http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<axos88> St3a1tH, read prv
<St3a1tH> axos88 i got no pvt
<axos88> St3a1tH, I'm akos from before, but this is my registered nick
<axos88> St3a1tH, When I run compiz, my screen turns white... But if I use any of the effects, it works okay, (but all thumbnails are white also...) So The 3D acceleration works okay... but what isn't?
<dedi> hexstar:  found a workaround: putty localhost :))
<hexstar> dedi: ah :D
<JayRoe> is it possible to move the mouse curser to a fixed position using the terminal?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar... dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: apt-cache search lbssl, find libssl package name and then do apt-get install packagename
<axos88> St3a1tH, join #axos88
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> kk ty
<zerokill88> hexstar?
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: np :)
<hexstar> zerokill88: yeah?
<x_> hello everybody ... i got BIG problem , after change screen resolution in nvidia-settings in Terminal , everything is ok BUT after restart my resolution comeback to old settings , what should i do ?!
<zerokill88> hexstar ok kool. i loaded up hte livecd and tried using gparted but i couldnt resize, it said i was mounted to the harddrive i believe
<stefg> !fixres | x_
<ubotu> x_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hexstar> zerokill88: Oh, well then open a terminal and do a umount /dev/drivename
<SexyBoBo> I need help with my audio. i am using a coaxil connection from my pc to my stereo and it works great but when i launch a game i get no sound
<zerokill88> hexstar ok, how do i determine what drive im on
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: typed that in and it just went back to the next cmd line
<zerokill88> hexstar what command
<hexstar> zerokill88: Ok, right now you're in your real linux install right?
<zerokill88> hexstar ya becuase my irc on live wasnt working
<x_> stefg    thanks but i can't undrestanding it  :-( can u tell me short way ?!
<hexstar> zerokill88: Ok, so open a terminal. Then type df -h, look for / in the mounted on column, then in that column look to the far left and that is the name of the root drive
<hexstar> it'll be /dev/something
<zerokill88> hexstar got it its sda1
<hexstar> zerokill88: ok :)
<Civik> Can anyone tell me how to fix my problem : i installed ubuntu on a seperate hdd from windows and install went perfect, except that when i load my system all it says is GRUB and i cant press any buttons to get passed it, can anyone help me fix this problem so i can get grub working to use windows and ubuntu??
<zerokill88> hexstar kool thanks so livecd mounts the harddrive automatically
<hexstar> zerokill88: yeah, so before using gparted open a terminal and do a umount /dev/sda1
<hexstar> you might have to su first before doing that though
<zerokill88> hexstar k thnaks alot. here i go again :)
<hexstar> root should be something like root
<dystopianray> Civik: it should tell you to press 'esc' or something similar to bring up a menu
<hexstar> zerokill88: np :)
<Civik> All it says is GRUB
<x_> everyone is GOOD to help me about Nvidia 7900 GTX ?!!!!
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: you opened a can of worms here.. lol that command you gave me just put me back to a flashing cursor...
<JayRoe> is there a command or program that allows me to move the cursor to a fixed position?
<Civik> dystopianray, then if i try to boot off the hdd first that has ubuntu i get Error loading operating system
<dystopianray> x_: what exactly do you want to do?
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: the apt-cache command?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: ya that one
<dystopianray> Civik: you should be able to press esc to bring up the grub menu
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: what if you just do ssl instead of libssl?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> one sec
<hexstar> it might be the case that libssl isn't in the ubuntu repositories...
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> OH YA
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> there it is
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: :D
<x_> dystopinanray    after change resolution in nvidia-settings  command in terminal , after restart all settings back to old stile  :-(
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ty
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: np :)
<Civik> dystopianray, esc doesnt work, enter doesnt work
<stefg> Civik: how did you manage to boot then and connect to irc?
<dystopianray> x_: what exactly do you want to do with your resolution?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Oh dont worry hexstar.. i will be back haha
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: ok, I'll be hre :)
<hexstar> *here
<Civik> stefg, im on a seperate pc
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Just for the record hexstar:: if this works for me.. i will pay pall you 50 bucks
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: heh that'd be nice :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol mark my words..
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> brb
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: lol ok
<stefg> Civik: did you install to a removable disk? how old is the bios of the machine in question?
<axos88> St3a1tH,
<x_> dystopianray    i changing resolutin from 1240 to 1680 and then after restart my resolution come back to 1240 ..   how i can fix that ?!
<dystopianray> x_: run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<andresmujica> hi, my ubuntu always starts my session with the volume muted... no matter if i put the right volume.. every time i start the session it goes mute
<hexstar> x_: you could change the resolution order in the xconf file
<NETWizz> GeForce4 420 Go 32M
<dystopianray> x_: select the resolutions you want and the 'nvidia' driver, then restart
<NETWizz> Will taht need nvidia or the legacy
<hexstar> NETWizz: Try running the newest, I have found that the installer will tell you waht the card needs if it's not the right installer
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<stefg> NETWizz: no, not legacy
<x_> dystopianray ... that command was unknown too terminal  :-(
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: there is no  0.9.6.. . but there is a  libssl0.9.7 - SSL shared libraries   and a libssl0.9.7-dbg - Symbol tables for libssl and libcrypt
<dystopianray> x_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: those should work, that error usually means 0.9.6 =>
<hexstar> er >=
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar.. so you say i should get them both?
<mustang97> So noone knows how to install jdk.  I dont need the automated wannabe help crap.   I have certain reasons for installing jdk and I have errors I can post them. but I need to get it installed!
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: yeah
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ok one more fav
<NETWizz> @dystropinaray
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: ok
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> whats the cmd to get them do i dont have to think
<NETWizz> that command is in the xorg.conf file near the end
<NETWizz> copy it to clipboard :-0)
<Civik> stefg, removable disk ? no i installed it on a harddrive in the machine, the bios shouldnt be too old, i bought this pc last year in september
<SexyBoBo> i need help
<x_> dystopianray    that command didn't worked too
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: apt-get install packagename packagename1
<dystopianray> mustang97: which jdk do you want?
<hexstar> you can do two packages or more at once
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ty
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: np :)
<dystopianray> x_: it should
<dystopianray> x_: what is the error?
<x_> hexstar  what u mean ?!
<mustang97> It calles for in the doc to insall jdk-1_5_0_11-linux-i586-rpm.bin    but I would assume that was just the one that was out when it was written.   I have tried update 12 and get same erorrs
<stefg> Civik: are you near that nonbootable machine? you need to enter commands athe grub> prompt
<hexstar> x_: what?
<dystopianray> mustang97: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<mustang97> Done that.  but when I do the symbolic link it wont work.
<System79> Hello, can someone help me? I have a problem with my NVIDIA drivers >.>
<Flannel> mustang97: You shouldn't need to do any symbolic links
<hexstar> System79: what's wrong?
<dystopianray> mustang97: it should 'just work'
<mustang97> I need it for what I am trying to accomplish
<St3a1tH> well , i fixed the bitchx problem to connect to other servers , i have to ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/ /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc .... so if  anyone else has the same problem in the future , that is the solution
<Civik> stefg, yes im right beside it
<System79> hexstar: The drivers from www.nvidia.com killed my X server
<x_> dystopianray   oops ... that worked now ... i can't undrestand anything about that setting ... i'm new in linux
<mustang97> I am trying to install a Multiverse Server.  It needs the jdk / symbolic link
<dystopianray> mustang97: what exactly are you trying to do?
<dystopianray> System79: you can't use the nvidia drivers from the repos?
<Flannel> mustang97: a 'multiverse server'?
<hexstar> System79: did you opt to run the config program when the install was done?
<stefg> Civik: so boot it and get to grub>
<mustang97> Are you familur with this?  Or would you like to see the link to the site that shows how to install?
<mustang97> Yes.   I know its a repository nameing..  but its also something else.
<System79> hexstar: Yes i did am i supposed not so :$
<Civik> stefg, there is no GRUB> it just says GRUB without the >
<hexstar> System79: no that's good
<mustang97> Multiverser is a type of development gaming server.  for game makers and what not.
<andresmujica>  hi, my ubuntu always starts my session with the volume muted... no matter if i put the right volume.. every time i start the session it goes mute
<System79> hexstar: It can not load the correct module at least thats what it debugs
<stefg> Civik: ok, i see. so boot the Ubuntu-Live CD on that machine
<x_> hexstar    u told me about change the resolution order in the xconf file ... i'm new in linux ... i can't undrestand it   ... is that any command line in terminal can fix that problem ?!
<mustang97> Shall I post the link so you can see what  i am talking about?
<Civik> stefg, ok one sec
<hexstar> x_: oh, you should do that other sudo dpkg command given to you earlier
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> sorry to bug hexstar... take your time... ( i typed this in ) apt-get install libssl0.9.7-ssl  and i got this (E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<System79> Vsop
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ya
<dystopianray> x_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<System79> use SUDO apt-get install libssl0.9.7-ssl
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: oh, you have to do su before the command
<Bobothn> i am getting this error in a game "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<System79> always Sudo or su before it
<hexstar> er sudo
<stefg> Civik: do you have net access from the Live CD? that would make things *much* easier. i need you to paste some info from that box
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> meh i thought i was in the root term
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> my bad
<limteer> I am connecting my Winxp FreeNX client to Feisty, why is it so low? any suggestions?
<JayRoe> xwit warp
<System79> hexstart: Can you tell me the standard driver that is loaded with ubuntu if i dont use the nvidia drivers? or dont you have that info?
<hexstar> System79: I believe it's nv
<Civik> stefg, i have start or install ubuntu, start in safe graphics mode, install with drive update cd, check cd for defects, memory test, and boot from hard disk in the menu
<Veen> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<elpepa> hi thar
<stefg> Civik: just start it, as you've done before
<panfist> can anyone please help me figure out how to get samba working, i can't access shared folders of other computers on the network.
<System79> hexstar: Do you know what /dev/input/wacom is used for? it cant find that directory..
<elpepa> I am trying to dual boot Win+Ubuntu, I screwed it up but could fix it thanks to the FAQ
<hexstar> panfist: are you on the same workgroup?
<Civik> stefg, so im goign into ubuntu then correct?
<hexstar> System79: sorry no, do you have any wacom devices?
<elpepa> can anyone help me installing Win without screwing it up again?
<panfist> hexstar: i have a domain server on my network
<System79> hexstar: None at all
<stefg> Civik: correct. you'll need the Live CD environment
<zerokill88> hexstar still no luck, it looks like theres no command for unmount and it didnt look like i was mounted to it either, and there might me some uncorrected codes on /hda but im on /hdsa1
<Civik> stefg, ok im going in now
<compengi> elpepa, you mean windows?
<sparkay> hi,, i just installed the latest alpha, but when it starts up, after login, i only get an orange screen with a cursor but nothing happens
<elpepa> compengi: yes
<limteer> Can anyone help me with FreeNx connections from Winxp to Ubuntu 7.04?
<godsyn> HELP : How do i connect to a windows share, and list/use the files? The samba share (on an XP machine) is set to full read to guests. I have samba installed (on the "client" fiesty box), and can list the shares (smbtree), but have no clue what to do next.
<dystopianray> sparkay: #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !gutsy | sparkay
<ubotu> sparkay: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<hexstar> panfist: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Networking/Linux_Networking/Q_20765134.html
<olafr92> can you help me??
<godsyn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<panfist> hexstar: thank you
<TheMafia> If both my switch and and NIC say I am connected at 100 FD what might cause only 5 mb throughput?
<hexstar> oops panfist I meant: http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:fVTNC39Vy7sJ:www.experts-exchange.com/Networking/Linux_Networking/Q_20765134.html+linux+login+domain&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us
<noodles12> j #networking
<TheMafia> bad patch cable I guess, but wouldn't I see errors?
<mustang97> Okay, love the help.
<hexstar> (you can't view rthe answers otherwise)
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone have any thoughts on Webmin? Good, Bad etc...
<System79> hexstar: Couldd you upload your xorg.conf or could someone else maybe so i can fix this up?
<Bobothn> Could some one please help i getting this error when i try to play a game /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Bobothn> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<compengi> elpepa, it's easy.. the only thing that you should remember is that you need to install windows before installing ubuntu because windows will kill ubunut's startup
<elpepa> godsyn: you have to connect to the shares using your windows network credentials
<hexstar> System79: Run the live cd and copy its x conf from the ramdisk
<System79> hexstar: Ok ill try that.
<hexstar> System79: :)
<hexstar> System79: / is the ramdisk on the live cd
<elpepa> compengi: I knew that!! It's just I got rid of windoze and thought I never had to install it again
<x_> dystopianray  thanks for command ... that was good .. i should see it working after restart or not ;-)
<sparkay> i dont think its linked to the alpha :x
<System79> hexstar: Ill figure it out from here thanks for the help ;)
<hexstar> System79: np
<System79> Btw no1 ever use irssi it stinks :)
<x_> hexstar  thanks for help  :-)
<hexstar> x_: np :)
<elpepa> but now I have to install it and I'm not sure how to do it without breaking grub
<hexstar> Copying the x from the live cd when the x conf goes bad is a great tip in emergencies
<hexstar> *conf
<stefg> !grub | elpepa
<ubotu> elpepa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<julienb> hi
<Trashcan> installing ubuntu 7.* server edition, at 6% of retrieving packages its starting to say every single package is corrupt
<Trashcan> anyone run into that?
<julienb> im logged on ubuntu right now, my pc's default booting os, but i need to make winxp my default os for an exhibition... could anyone tell/help me to do it (im slowly learning linux)
<hexstar> Trashcan: is your network connection secure?
<stefg> !verify | Trashcan
<ubotu> Trashcan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hexstar> Trashcan: router/hub overheating?
<godsyn> elpepa: how do i specify a space in a directory or filename in linux? (the share has a space in it, in windows I just encapsulate it with 's )
<x_> wich media player can play WMA and RM formats ?! i need it fot some radio channels
<sparkay> Please, someone help! Gnome doesnt start up :s
<elpepa> stefg: thanks for that, fortunately, I read that and I could bring my ubuntu back to life
<hexstar> x_: you have to install wcodec32
<johny5> Can anyone help me with a Grub Error 15 on a Raid 1 machine?  It's a fresh install
<astro76> godsyn, "like this" or like\ this
<hexstar> er wincodec32...something like taht
<hexstar> *that
<x_> hexstar   how my dear friend ?!!!!!
<elpepa> but now I dunno how to install win on a different disk without breaking grub again
<Civik> stefg, ok im in now what
<Trashcan> a, stefg, so you think my iso is corrupt? i thought its retrieving these over the web
<godsyn> astro76: thanks
<hexstar> x_: apt-get install package name (su before apt-get!)
<elpepa> godsyn: use "\\server\share with spaces"
<hexstar> er packagename, no spaces
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ya dont make the misstake i did
<harrison> any help getting my Epson R300 to print? it fails the test page, and I'm not sure the driver works correctly
<limteer> is there anyone here using FreeNX?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar:: i got them both and still same error
<x_> hexstar .. i tried linux just 16 hour ... can u tell me full command line plz ?!
<hexstar> limteer: just use vnc
<hexstar> anyone know the dpkg command for reconfiguring x? forgot it
<julienb> im logged on ubuntu right now, my pc's default booting os, but i need to make winxp my default os for an exhibition... could anyone tell/help me to do it (im slowly learning linux...)
<stefg> Civik: do you have net access from that machine?
<Civik> stefg, yep
<mustang97> Okay..   since noone can help with installing jdk ...  how would I do a symbolic link to the sun-java6-jdk ?
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Hmm....you needed libssl0.96?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ya
<dystopianray> mustang97: use 'ln'
<mustang97> Location wise?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar:thats what it asked for
<mustang97> I know how to create the link
<dystopianray> x_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<krus> hi
<x_> hexstar      u mean  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command ?!!!!
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hestar: and of course its not in that list i got... apt-cache......
<stefg> Civik: there is gaim, which acts as an irc client. add a new irc account and join this channel with a second nick from there
<Civik> ok
<dystopianray> mustang97: what exactly do you need to link to?
<hexstar> x_: ah yes!
<Ott1> hello I`ve got a problem I don`t know how to install a file with bin extension exactly I have downloaded GoogleEarth for Linux systems and I can`t install it
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: hmmm...
<astro76> Ott1, chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin && sudo ./GoogleEarthLiux.bin
<elpepa> Ott1: what happens when you execute it?
<mustang97> Not trying to be rude but are you listening to what I tell you?    I have a site I can show you to explain it.     I need jdk for this multiverse server to work.
<stefg> elpepa: http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<x_> dystopianray  how u know that too much command lines ?!!!!!!!! :-o
<Zambezi> There is a another page similar to www.ripe.net Anyone know the adress?
<Civik> stefg, how do i connect to a channel?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: and for shats n giggles i did try to get 0.9.6 and ya.. it did not work
<mustang97> Out of the documentation it shows
<mustang97> cd /usr/bin
<mustang97> ln -s /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_11/bin/java java
<dystopianray> x_: pardon?
<mustang97> That is what I need to accomplish
<elpepa> stefg:  I read something about that, have you tried it?
<stefg> Civik: type /j #ubuntu
<dystopianray> mustang97: /usr/bin/java
<x_> dystopianray   i sad how u can remember command lines in terminal ?! it's too much
<johny5> Anyone....Grub...Error 15....help?
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: try http://rpmseek.com/rpm-dl/compat-openssl096g-0.9.6g-4.2.i586.html?hl=com&cx=2017:C:0:3125737:0:0:0
<vox754> johny5, reinstall grub
<mustang97> so thats were the jdk resides?
<godsyn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefg> johny5: http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<dystopianray> mustang97: the jdk doesn't reside in any one place, it is installed like any other application
<Civik2> stefg: ok here
<dystopianray> mustang97: the 'java' binary is in /usr/bin/
<hexstar> you can always do a locate java in teminal
<x_> dystopianray   i mean how i can learn command lines ?! is that some book or E.Book or something like that for it ?!
<hexstar> *terminal
<dystopianray> x_: there is lots of documentation available to learn command line stuff from
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: i will go for a puff. come back fogy brain and see if that works..
<dystopianray> x_: and there are plenty of man pages to read
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: ok :)
<johny5> stefg, will supergrub work with Raid1?
<astro76> mustang97, if you installed it through apt-get it already sets up a /usr/bin/java link so it should just work
<johny5> thanks vox754 & stefg
<hexstar> x_: check the /bin folder and learn how to use everything there
<stefg> Civik2: excellent. get a terminal and enter 'sudo fdisk -l' , paste the result to pastebin
<stefg> !paste | Civik2
<ubotu> Civik2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<System79> hexstar: I got my nvidia stuff working again :)
<hexstar> System79: great, how?
<elpepa> anyone interested in helping me in private room?
<IndyGunFreak> elpepa: what do you need help with?
<abstrakt> how can i tell if the nvidia drivers have been successfully installed?
<dystopianray> elpepa: as your question here
<mustang97> It dont .  its not liking it.
<mustang97>  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: multiverse.server.engine.Engine
<hexstar> abstrakt: does x work now?
<abstrakt> synaptic shows the glx driver as having been installed, but my screen is still way off to the left
<Civik2> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30725/
<stefg> abstrakt: glxinfo | grep direct ... gotta say yes
<mustang97> so on and so on..  I traced the error to a eror in the install of jdk
<abstrakt> the kernel drivers are there
<System79> hexstar: When the nvidia driver changes the xorg.conf it adds in two options that mess up X,,
<hexstar> abstrakt: are you sure that's not a monitor setting that you have misset using the monitor panel on the monitor itself?
<dystopianray> mustang97: why does it need a symlink anyway? 'java' is in your path
<compengi> abstrakt, try to enable Desktop Effects
<hexstar> System79: ah
<System79> hexstar: And the kernel module that nvidia put in is corrupt
<hexstar> System79: oh :(
<NigelS> mustang97: if you just got it from apt -you wouldn't have to do any of this
<stefg> Civik2: ok. type 'sudo grub' to the terminal
<x_> hexstar ... thanks :-)
<System79> hexstar: Thanks alot for helping me ;)
<abstrakt> hexstar, i'm pretty damn sure. i've experienced this behavior many times before... iirc last time i installed the nvidia drivers my screen was no longer situated way to the left on my monitor
<hexstar> x_: np :)
<abstrakt> maybe it didn't fix it this time, i dunno
<hexstar> System79: np :)
<NigelS> mustang97: remove the one you got as an rpm, then apt-get install the jdk to change versions you use the update-alternatives --config java command
<System79> abstrakt
<x_> why this command didn't worked ?!  :    sudo apt-get install wcodec32
<mustang97> apt get does a diff way then what the doc is telling.   thus the whole point of asking how to install a spacific jdk update 12
<Civik2> stefg: probing atm, brb
<System79> abstrakt: what is your problem?
<hexstar> abstrakt: well you could always try using the monitor menu to move the screen over
<NigelS> mustang97: that way you don't need to link to the binary
<mustang97> I dont have the rpm installed. . I get eorrs trying to install it.
<elpepa> I have two hard disks, one for Ubuntu, one empty where I plan to install WinXP. I tried to install WinXP, but after the first reboot the installation performs, I couldn't go on with that, nor boot to Ubuntu any more. I just fixed my Ubuntu so that's OK. But I wanna know how to install WinXP on that empty hard disk without breaking my Grub
<abstrakt> hexstar, yes i know i can do that, just wondering if anyone had experienced this behavior and also wondering how to tell for sure that the glx driver is really working
<mustang97> Step 3.
<mustang97> Create symlink for the java executable (because the RPM didn't do so):
<mustang97> cd /usr/bin
<mustang97> ln -s /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_11/bin/java java
<hexstar> mustang97: a .deb would be better
<dystopianray> mustang97: you already have java
<System79> elpepa
<hexstar> abstrakt: ah ok, no I have not experienced that behavior before
<abstrakt> aha
<System79> elpepa: you must edit your grub configuration to boot Windows XP
<stefg> Civik2: when it's done type 'find /boot/grub/stage1' and tell me what turned up
<dystopianray> mustang97: your system is already setup like that
<abstrakt> glxinfo | grep direct results in about 10 repetitions of the following message: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<NigelS> dystopianray: the sun java jdk is hardly default
<elpepa> System79: you mean editing it before starting WinXP installation?
<mustang97> Okay, so your saying java is the same as jdk...update12
<abstrakt> synaptic syas nvidia-glx is installed as is the nvidia-kernel module
<IndyGunFreak> elpepa: its almost always easiest to intall Windows first.
<Civik2> stefg: (hd0,0)
<elpepa> IndyGunFreak: I know that, thanks.
<abstrakt> do i have to restart or something?
<dystopianray> NigelS:  /usr/bin/java is present by default upon installing it
<sparkay> whats the command again to scan the available wireless connections please?
<hexstar> abstrakt: you could try a apt-cache search glx and install all the glx packages
<abstrakt> hexstar, wow... dude, that is such a bad idea
<System79> elpepa: You need to install WinXP, then ubuntu or partition in ubuntu using fdisk making a windows partition
* abstrakt is not an idiot
<hexstar> abstrakt: mm?
<Bobothn> will some one please help me with my sound problem i have asked 3 times and no one has replied to me
<dystopianray> mustang97: the jdk is the software development kit for java
<mustang97> exactly.  I need jdk
<hexstar> abstrakt: it wouldn't hurt anything
<mustang97> not just JAVA!
<System79> Bobothn: What is your problem?
<elpepa> System79: I alreadyu have Ubuntu installed. That's something I can't change
<dystopianray> mustang97: did you install it from the repos?
<abstrakt> hexstar, dude, if you don't know what you're talking about just don't say anything k?
<Bobothn> i load a game and i get this error /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<stefg> Civik2: ok, that's what i expected. type 'root (hd0,0)' , then setup (hd0)
<hexstar> abstrakt: I've done it myself without issue
* abstrakt is not a n00b to *nix or Ubuntu
<System79> Elpepa: Go in ubuntu and start up fdisk then make another partition to install windows on
<abstrakt> hexstar, that doesn't mean it's a good idea
<Trashcan> so, I verified my ISO and it's all good. Why might the installer be saying the packages are corrupt?
<dystopianray> mustang97: sun-java5-jdk or sun-java6-jdk
<Bobothn> return to castle wolfenstein is the game
<System79> Elpepa: Problem is you need to find a way to reinstall grub.
<Anthony_> I need help on compiz fusion, i've followed the guide on the ubuntu forums and everything is installed, but the effects just aren't appearing. Help please.
<mustang97> Once again.   I had to due to the errors trying to install  jdk-1_5_0_12-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<NETWizz> does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop restart X?
<Civik2> stefg: it says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,0'
<Civik2> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,0'
<abstrakt> where is the xfree86 config file located these days?
<System79> Bobothn: Make sure your soundcard is NOT in use
<Bobothn> how?
<hexstar> abstrakt: /etc/X11
<System79> Bobothn: Close down all audio programs
<abstrakt> stefg, hey, any more ideas?
<mustang97> sun-java6-jdk wont work.    threw errors.    The last time I did this I got help  and got it installed.  couldnt remember how I did it.
<System79> Bobothn: If you have something like totem running close it down too
<Civik2> stefg: nvm my mistake
<CPF_> Hi. I'm having problems with some clvm package, it won't re-install, remove, install or anything. But it's selected, and now I always get an error when I do apt-get or aptitude (or alike)...
<Trashcan> stefg: you said to verify my ISO, I did so and it's still saying the packages are corrupt
<stefg> Civik2: k...
<dystopianray> Bobothn: try installing 'alsa-oss' and running the game with 'aoss blah'
<NETWizz> HOw does one stop x in fiesty
<elpepa> System79: I can do it running the LiveCD, but my problem is that when running WinXP installation, it stops after the first reboot. Somehow none of both bootloaders run
<dystopianray> mustang97: what are the errors?
<hexstar> NETWizz: killall xdm
<mustang97> You can kick me if yo uwant but here is the site that is requesting the jdk
<mustang97> http://update.multiverse.net/wiki/index.php/Rapid_Linux_server_setup_guide
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: what problems would i have it i was on 6.10 not 7.4??
<System79> elpepa: You need to edit your grub.conf to also make an option to start windows XP
<mustang97> that is how you setup the server
<mustang97> that is what I am trying to accomplish.
<Civik2> stefg: ok stef setup went fine, want me to paste?
<System79> elpepa: Could you pastebin your grub.conf?
<NigelS> dystopianray: yes but what links to it is not of course
<elpepa> yes
<mustang97> Too many lines to post the errors here.
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: huh? You mean you had yahoo msgr working on 6.10?
<nickrud> NETWizz, ubuntu-fiesty, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<NETWizz> okay
<NigelS> dystopianray: that is properly set with update-alternatives; there would be no jdk upon install
<stefg> Civik2: no, if there were no errors it's time to 'quit' and try a reboot
<NETWizz> so um xdm is on fiesty?
<NETWizz> doesn't use dgm
<NETWizz> gdm
<Civik2> stefg: k
<Anthony_> I need help on compiz fusion, i've followed the guide on the ubuntu forums and everything is installed, but the effects just aren't appearing. Help please.
<elpepa> System79: you mean the menu.lst?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar.. no i am on 6.10 now... 7.4
<dystopianray> NigelS: installing the jdk sets it as the default
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: oh
<dystopianray> Anthology: did you run 'compiz --replace' ?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i ment to say not on 7.4
<System79> elpepa: No theres a grub.conf let me search the directory for you.
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: well I'd try that rpm I mentioned
<abstrakt> sooo, anyone have a clue why the GLX module isn't loaded even though I installed it via synaptic?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> oj
<dystopianray> mustang97: pastebin the errors
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-dl/compat-openssl096g-0.9.6g-4.2.i586.html?hl=com&cx=2017:C:0:3125737:0:0:0
<elpepa> System79: this is my directory
<mustang97> Did you look at the site I posted?
<Anthony_> dystopianray: yes i did run compiz --replace
<elpepa> martin@martin-desktop:/boot/grub$ ls
<elpepa> default        installed-version  minix_stage1_5     xfs_stage1_5
<elpepa> device.map     jfs_stage1_5       reiserfs_stage1_5
<hexstar> abstrakt: you have to include it in the xconf file
<elpepa> e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst           stage1
<elpepa> fat_stage1_5   menu.lst~          stage2
<astro76> !paste | elpepa
<ubotu> elpepa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<x_> how i can install fonts ?!
<System79> elpepa: Type in cd /boot/grub/
<gravemind> hey, anybody have snes9x working with a gamepad?
<NigelS> dystopianray: yes, but saying "you already have that" is misleading and you can install multiple jdk versions for example
<abstrakt> hexstar, yeah well it's listed in there under the modules section
<hexstar> !fonts | x_
<ubotu> x_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dystopianray> Anthony_: and then you do not see any effects?
<stefg> !fonts
#ubuntu 2007-07-22
<System79> elpepa: thats the location of grub.conf
<dystopianray> NigelS: he installed a jdk
<abstrakt> hmmm, glx is listed but the driver is still listed as 'nv' and not 'nvidia'
<dystopianray> NigelS: so yes, he did already have it
<NigelS> mustang97: that's a guide for CentOS
<elpepa> System79: did you see what I pasted?
<abstrakt> shouldn't the installer have changed that for me? or no...
<mustang97> Yes, but you can still use it as a base
<mustang97> just change a few commands.
<System79> elpepa: Yes i did is that your grub directory? >.>
<NigelS> dystopianray: he said he had not installed the rpm and even if he had it wouldn't have auto linked because it didn't know to - hence the whole reason in the first place why the guide was telling him to do it
<DARKGuy> Hey, is there a workaround for KDE when you close session with Beryl activated, where the desktop icons get moved and appear in other positions when logging back in? like, it doesn't save the icon positions :(
<hexstar> abstrakt: it should have but it may have misguessed the xconf location, you could try changing it yourself but first backup your current xconf
<elpepa> System79: ys =S
<Civik> stefg, i get error 17 : cannot mount selected partition when i try to boot ubuntu and  error 13: invalid or unsupposed executable format when i try to boot windows
<mustang97> I had this setup before.  I had the same issue with jdk and came here last time and got help.    that was few months ago.  forgot what I did to get it to work thoe.
<dystopianray> NigelS: he said he installed a jdk from the repos
<System79> elpepa: Ah i see it is let me check upon it.
<dystopianray> NigelS: he is not supposed to install the rpm
<Trashcan> my ISO is verified, why might the installer be saying every package is corrupt?
<NigelS> mustang97: in any event, is version 5 of the jdk not enough?
<abstrakt> meh, for such a small change i doubt backup is required... i can always boot into recovery mode, but thanks for the suggestion
<andrew____> my ipod is mounted and music plays off of it, but I cannot load any. anyone know what to do?
<NigelS> dystopianray: yes, no kidding
<nikin> is there a way to burn CD-s on the fly over a 256kbit/sec connection.... it does not mather how long it takes...
<hexstar> Trashcan: are the packages being installed from the web?
<mustang97> first setep is to get jdk 5 installed
<compengi> CPF_, if you got a broken package during install this could help "sudo apt-get install -f "
<mustang97> I cant get it installed!
<x_> ! codec | x
<ubotu> x: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Trashcan> hexstar: that's what i assumed
<CPF_> compengi: Thanks, I'll try that.
<IndyGunFreak> andrew____: what program are you using to sync your IPOD?
<hexstar> Trashcan: probably a bad mirror, try again and hopefully it'll select a better one
<Trashcan> kk thanks
<dystopianray> mustang97: install sun-java5-jdk
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar.: ok i know you know... but for my little brain.. you did indeed send me a link to open suse updates!!!
<astro76> nikin, definitely not
<andrew____> Banshee, I've used a couple different ones though.
<NigelS> dystopianray: where did he say he got nit from the repos? I don't see that in the log
<hexstar> Trashcan: also make sure all your connections are secure and ok
<hexstar> Trashcan: np :)
<CPF_> compengi: Still returning the same :(
<IndyGunFreak> andrew____: hmm, i have no experience w/ Banshee, I use Amarok, and it works quite well.
<IndyGunFreak> so does Rhythmbox
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Yes I know the package comes with suse, it should still work though
<dystopianray> NigelS: I don't want to scroll up, so I don't know
<nikin> astro76: :( so buffer underrun will kill the CD ?
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: that seems to be the only alternative short of compiling from source
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ok
<mustang97> omg..   I said I already have!
<IndyGunFreak> andrew____: have you tried amarok?
<JayRoe> how do I found out what a display name is?
<NigelS> mustang97: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ty again...
<andrew____> I tried gtkpod and rhthymbox to load it.
<hexstar> mustang97: be patient, this is free support
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: np :)
<compengi> CPF_, do you have synaptic opened?
<DARKGuy> Hey, is there a workaround for KDE when you close session with Beryl activated, where the desktop icons get moved and appear in other positions when logging back in? like, it doesn't save the icon positions :(
<andrew____> Hmm, I can't remember I'll try.
<IndyGunFreak> andrew____: i didn't have much luck w/ gtkpod, and rhythmbox is a bit of a pain, but amarok is pretty easy
<andrew____> I'll be back in a second.
<dystopianray> mustang97: if you have installed the jdk, then /usr/bin/java should exist
<stefg> Civik: hmmm... this is a bios/acpi issue. the bios seems to be too clever in determining from where to boot. Since i can't look at your bios, you're probably better off with http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/ and see if this can get t your grub fixed
<dystopianray> mustang97: and from your instructions, that should be sufficient
<CPF_> compengi: I have now...
<hexstar> DarkGuy: sounds like there's seperate icon position settings for beryl and kde
<NigelS> mustang97: you keep contradicting yourself you say it's not instaled and then say you already have it..
<compengi> CPF_, then close it and try that command
<mustang97>  lol..   no I dont..  your not listening.
<elpepa> System79: I really think grub.conf was replaced by menu.lst or something like that
<NigelS> mustang97: I have re-read the log of what you said
<DARKGuy> hexstar: o.o.. that's weird, Beryl isn't suppossed to store that... or does it? =/ dangit
<CPF_> compengi: I tried that command with synaptic closed...
<mustang97> the jdk your saying I hae done.  the one I am trying to do is NOT
<System79> elpepa: Im looking it up..
<Civik> stefg, so just download that a burn it to cd?
<mustang97> Read again
<stefg> Civik: right
<hexstar> DARKGuy: I think it does
<CPF_> I'll go to some pastebin, and paste the error there, you'll see what I mean :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: i bet you can guess my next question.. haha
<hexstar> Beryl is a graphical manager just like KDE is
<stefg> Civik: and read the docu, of course
<dystopianray> mustang97: install sun-java5-jdk, then you will have /usr/bin/java
<DARKGuy> hexstar: oh... you know how to fix it?
<mustang97> I said I am trying to installed  jdk-1_5_0_11-linux-i586-rpm.bin   as in chmod u+x jdk-1_5_0_11-linux-i586-rpm.bin   ./jdk-1_5_0_11-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<NigelS> mustang97: YOU said you had it, not us.  update-alternatives --config java lets you choose the version you want to use
<mustang97> NOT a freaking apt-get sun-java5-jdk
<compengi> !paste | CPF_
<ubotu> CPF_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NigelS> mustang97: and we TOLD YOU to stop it
<hexstar> DARKGuy: not really other then doing the same positions manually for both kde and beryl
<sodani_> can someone tell me the command for stopping httpd?
<dystopianray> mustang97: do not install the rpm, install it from the repos
<erUSUL> !java | mustang97
<System79> elpepa: Please pastebin your menu.lst
<ubotu> mustang97: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mustang97> the repos wont work!
<mustang97> I have read that site it is bs
<System79> elpepa: Its indeed replaced
<CPF_> Lol, do I have to use that one?
<dystopianray> mustang97: pastebin any errors you get
<hexstar> sodani_: /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<NigelS> mustang97: then give us the specific error for why they wont work
<compengi> CPF_, nope ;)
<CPF_> compengi: http://pastebin.com/m661c75e1
<sodani_> hexstar: I don't have httpd in that folder
<DARKGuy> hexstar: I dunno how would I do such for Beryl
<elpepa> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hexstar> sodani_: what about /etc/init.d/apache stop
<sodani_> I don't have /sbin/service either
<sodani_> hexstar: nope
<mustang97> sun-java5-jdk is already the newest version.
<NETWizz> My friend cannot get out of the gui
<mustang97>   Selection    Alternative
<mustang97> -----------------------------------------------
<mustang97>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<mustang97> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<mustang97>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<NETWizz> how can he get to the prompt
<mustang97>       4        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<NETWizz> and actually get out of gui
<sodani_> and I know I have apache because httpd shows up when I type in ps -A
<mustang97> its installed yet no selection.
<hexstar> sodani_: well you could always do killall httpd ...it seems like the init scripts never got installed
<compengi> !paste | mustang97
<ubotu> mustang97: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Trashcan> hexstar: THANKS man, its working great now!
<Trashcan> props to hexstr
<hexstar> Trashcan: np :)
<lineman60> whats the command ot see the list of pacages in stall on a box
<Trashcan> s/hexstr/hexstar
<EADG_> NETWizz: ctrl+alt+F1-F6  alt+F7 to get back to gui
<elpepa> System79: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30727/plain/
<hexstar> DARKGuy: well what I'd do is manually arrange the icons when logged in with Beryl, log out and do the same for KDX. I know it's not that fun but I'm not sure what else to do
<NETWizz> He needs to actually unload xorg
<lee> how do i set my .bashrc to display on the directory i'm in at the prompt instead of the whole path?
<NETWizz> he is installing the nvidia driver
<compengi> CPF_, i don't see anything of what you posted
<erUSUL> mustang97: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hexstar> lineman60: you can do that with synaptic
<mustang97> I just did
<NigelS> mustang97: you've currently got the gcj set to be your vm, you almost certainly don't want that - choose the sun java one that you want
<mustang97> I pasted it!!!!!!
<Civik> stefg,  brb
<NETWizz> but for some reason /etc/init.d/gdm stop just restarts the gdm
<NETWizz> any idea
<mustang97> I need jdk
<DARKGuy> hexstar: okay... I could do that, no problem for me - do you know how to?
<System79> elpepa: What is the partition windows XP is running on?
<mustang97> I dont see a selection for it
<sodani_> hexstar: any idea what would cause the init scripts to not get installed? I just set up this server...
<hexstar> NETWizz: killall gdm
<lineman60> hexstar not with apt?
<erUSUL> mustang97: so choose the number 4 or 3...
<elpepa> System79: it's actually on a separate HD
<mustang97> those are jre
<mustang97> I need jdk
<lineman60> i know you can i just dont rember the command
<System79> elpepa: Thats even handier :p
<hexstar> sodani_: I'm not sure, the best I could think of is if you did it by source and missed that step or if you used a non ubuntu package
<CPF_> compengi: http://pastebin.com/m661c75e1 Should do it... :-/
<elpepa> System79: I think it would be hda1
<erUSUL> mustang97: have you actually tried to run the java compiler?
<sodani_> hexstar: yeah I did do it by source. damn. okay thx
<hexstar> lineman60: dpkg --get-selections
<IndyGunFreak> andrew____: did you get it working?
<elpepa> System79: I thought that too, but my problem is that when trying to install WinXP, it writes on its own HD's MBR
<erUSUL> mustang97: after you choose the right jre to run the javac on
<hexstar> sodani_: np, you probably missed something somewhere unfortunately :(
<SlickMcRunfast> Why is it that the fourms gain ~400 members per. day, but the irc gains nothing?
<hexstar> SlickMcRunfast: what are you talking about?
<SlickMcRunfast> great now i have to go look up the article
<mustang97> Correct me if I am wrong but jre is NOT the same as jdk?
<SlickMcRunfast> ahhh
<vox754> mustang97, are you on Ubuntu 6.10 or 7.04?
<System79> elpepa: You must install windows XP seeing as it wont harm your ubuntu installation, just let it go and make sure you get the right hard disk (if you have bad eyes :p) Then reinstall grub from the live-cd
<stefg> Civik: so i think it got somthing to do with the bios swapping drives around at boot.  it boots from the small hd, but somehow the big one becomes hd0 in the process. so the swap boot drive features of the super grub disk will help you find that out
<mustang97> older 6.06
<SlickMcRunfast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505228
<mustang97> havent upgraded in a while
<IndyGunFreak> mustang97: why don't yu upgrade?
<sodani_> I'm on dapper. can someone confirm that apache 2.2 needs to be installed from source?
<erUSUL> mustang97: yes but the jdk has to run on a jre so if you install a jdk you get the jre plus the development programs that need a jre to run on
<System79> elpepa: Then it comes to editing your grub configuration to start windows XP, but i've already done that for you here ;)
<odat> anyone know anything about banshee?
<lineman60> hexstar thanks that was it
<Wodger> irc only shows online folk formums all that have joined ever...
<compengi> CPF_, well i have no idea about that issue, but i surely know that during install if a package is interrupted or failed running "apt-get install -f" would fix the problem. try to ask someone that has a clear view about this issue
<hexstar> lineman60: np :)
<elpepa> System79: I tried that, but after WinXP installer copies all files, it performs a reboot in order to continue with the installation, running from the HD. At that point, my computer just won't boot sh1t
<AfterDeath> Is Ubuntu-ppc/powerpc still supported / developed ?
<erUSUL> odat: it is a mp3 player written in C# that runs on mono similar to itunes
<vadiml1024> vadiml1024
<System79> elpepa: Does it come up with any error message at all?
<IndyGunFreak> AfterDeath: i don't think so, Edgy was it.
<NigelS> mustang97: the jre is what you want, the jdk elements are still present of course
<SlickMcRunfast> Wodger: still the irc hovers around 1000 - 1100 for the past few months
<odat> erUSUL, i can't seem to get the radio stations working
<CPF_> compengi: Can you refresh?
<SlickMcRunfast> since i have been watching
<hexstar> AfterDeath: for ppc macs I recommend yellowdoglinux.com
<nadu> hey guys i got a question: so i put in my osx drive into ubuntu and it auto mounted
<NigelS> mustang97: you don't run java code with a special VM for having the JDK, the dev tools of the JDK are still there
<nadu> but i cant get into protected folders like my user
<elpepa> I thought I might just disconnect my Ubuntu HD, install windoze, and after that POS is installed, re-connect my Ubuntu HD and repair Grub
<nadu> so how exactly do i do that
<erUSUL> odat: i do not use it (rhythmbox )
<dystopianray> AfterDeath: ppc isn't officially supported anymore
<hexstar> nadu: you have to be root
<IndyGunFreak> AfterDeath: im pretty sure Mepis also has a PPC client, and Mepis is more or less Ubuntu with a Root account instead of Sudo
<compengi> CPF_, after you pasted the last link i saw your post but i have no idea of that issue
<vox754> mustang97, well, unless you are using backports there is no way to get the newest Java because they are not available for 6.06 repositories.
<nickrud> sodani_, according to packages.ubuntu.com, dapper has 2.0.55
<hexstar> yellowdoglinux.com :D
<hexstar> best ppc distro :D
<Benni> is this the support chanel?
<System79> elpepa: But it does install windows right it doesnt start it, right?
<elpepa> but, that's something I didn't want to do, just because I like doing things the right way :P
<vadiml1024> vadiml1024
<AfterDeath> hrm, darn :|
<ghost--> .undernet.org
<CPF_> compengi: Refresh, I've viewed the whole command, and the result of it...
<nickrud> Benni, yes
<mustang97> LOL   okay vox..  speaking I had this working a few months ago.
<Benni> ok
<Benni> ill wait thill u guys are finished
<JayRoe> How do I run a script on display 0.1?
<hexstar> doesn't java.com have an official java install package?
<NigelS> mustang97: have you chosen the sun java option in update-alternatives yet?
<nadu> so how do i access the drive as root
<System79> elpepa: If there are no errors when installing, you should be able to start the live-cd of ubuntu, and type in mount /dev/hda1
<elpepa> System79: it actually doesn't end the installation. It finishes the first part, the "copy files" section, but then it won't continue because it can't boot
<hexstar> in terminal su, then cd to wherever
<nickrud> lol, Benni it's always like this. Ask your question
<nadu> im doing it through nautilus....so how would i get it through cl
<IndyGunFreak> AfterDeath: oops, maybe not, i thought mepis supported PPC
<hexstar> yellowdoglinux.com :)
<dystopianray> hexstar: it's in the repos you don't need to get it from java.com
<hexstar> dystopianray: ok
<System79> elpepa: That sounds like an error on microsofts side :/ theres no error message at all? nothing like SYSTEM BOOT FAILURE or whatever? ;x
<mustang97> fuck this..  I will just wait till monday and asking someone who knows what the fuck I am asking for and knows what they are taking about.    A little advise.   If someone asks for help.  listen to what the fuck they are trying to do and dont start suggesting YOUR fucking recommendations.
<NigelS> what an utter moron
<System79> Hes just stupid
<System79> ;)
<NigelS> all he had to do was press the number 4 button and it would be ok
<dystopianray> agreed
<elpepa> System79: no, no error, just the blinking cursor
<NigelS> he thinks the JDK will run his code
<nadu> how do i access the drive as root hexstrar
<nadu> hexstar*
<Benni> does ubuntu support laptops fully?
<IndyGunFreak> AfterDeath: here's your answer, if you can do it on Ubuntu, you can do it on Debian(as Ubuntu is based on Debian)...  http://www.us.debian.org/CD/netinst/#netinst-stable
<hexstar> nadu: in terminal do su, then cd wherever
<elpepa> System79: the fact is that this sh1t breaks my Ubuntu booting system, no news at all, I know
<NigelS> so was trying to use the GCJ to run code it couldn't
<nadu> still says access denied
<System79> elpepa: Ubuntu is easy to fix, too bad windows isnt
<dystopianray> Benni: it has support for laptops, yes
<CPF_> Benni: No. Not all laptops are supported...
<elpepa> I've been dual booting since Red hat 6.2, I always knew I should install Linux at the last
<Benni> o
<stefg> Benni: only some of them
<nadu> wait hexstar
<Benni> o
<nickrud> Benni, I was absolutely amazed, my gateway every single thing worked: I had to do a little for wireless
<hexstar> nadu: ?
<nadu> i do su and my pass is wrong
<CPF_> Benni: But, still best laptop support available :p
<hexstar> nadu: ah
<elpepa> sadly this time I can't choose
<nadu> what is hte default pass for su
<hexstar> nadu: it needs to be right for it to work ...are you on the live cd?
<nadu> its a fresh install of ubuntu
<System79> elpepa: I think you might do what you said, and disconnect your ubuntu drive and reconnect later
<dystopianray> Benni: it depends on the particular laptop, some work well, some don't work well
<hexstar> nadu: oh, I think it's root
<Flannel> nadu: There is none.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account. Use sudo instead
<nadu> k
<System79> elpepa: Then start from the live-cd and fix up grub
<hexstar> oh
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I tell ubuntu to run a script a terminal?
<astro76> hexstar, it would be best not to recommend su as root is not enabled in ubuntu, use sudo
<nadu> hexstar: nope
<abstrakt> hey, where does the nvidia-config app put that backup?
<Benni> well mine wont even boot up! ive used DSL linux, but i needed to use the argument: expert nopcmc\ia
<System79> elpepa: I have made a dual boot grub config for you i got it right here
<elpepa> yes, I'll do that, then fix the grub, then add WinXP to Grub
<hexstar> astro76: ok
<nadu> astro76: when i try and do sudo cd it wont work
<abstrakt> i remember seeing the msg but i forgot where it said it went
<dystopianray> JayRoe: how do you run a script in a terminal?
<elpepa> hehe you're gr8 man
<abstrakt> this is just fuckin retarded though, seriously, why tf can't they get it right?
<JayRoe> dystopianray, with sh.
<BoBothn> Ok i ran the game using "aoss wolfsp" and i heard sound but it was extremely choppy and i can make out what is going on
<CPF_> abstrakt: /etc/X/xorg.conf[something with backup] 
<Flannel> nadu: that's because `sudo cd` is silly.  You'll change directories and then return to your regular shell, unchanged.  If you want a root shell, use `sudo -i`
<compengi> JayRoe, a .sh script?
<abstrakt> CPF_: hmm, i looked there
<CPF_> */etc/X11/
<CPF_> xD
<astro76> nadu, what are you trying to do?
<dystopianray> JayRoe: make sure it has execute permissions and then $ ./blah
<abstrakt> CPF_: it's not there
<nadu> im trying to access a User folder on my osx86 drive
<abstrakt> i swear it was a different folder
<CPF_> Than it didn't backup :-/
<BoBothn> System79 i ran the game using "aoss wolfsp" and i heard sound but it was extremely choppy and i can make out what is going on
<JayRoe> compengi. Yeh, I want to move the cursor to the center of the second screen
<abstrakt> aw fuck
<dystopianray> Bobothn: does the game support alsa at all?
<CPF_> abstrakt: Try the ~ thigns...
<hexstar> !ohmy | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CPF_> *things xD
<System79> BoBothn: What sound card do you have?
<abstrakt> CPF_: 0.o ?
<JayRoe> dystopianray, could you explain it in a little more details?
<nadu> Flannel: you genius
<abstrakt> CPF_: you mean look in my home folder?
<nadu> it worked
<BoBothn> Built in to my mobo a realtek
<elpepa> System79: it came empty
<CPF_> abstrakt: Do you have any files with ~ in the filename on the /etc/X11 dir?
<vox754> damn! where are the mods? Things are heated here today.
<elpepa> System79: can you pastebin it?
<System79> elpepa: ill pastebin it
<abstrakt> CPF_: no
<System79> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Littlegator> When I try to install, it says there is no root file system. I have "/" assigned to a 4GB partition, "swap" assigned to a 1GB partition, and "/media/hda2" assigned to a 33GB partition...
<elpepa> haha no one ever remembers that url
<dystopianray> JayRoe: ok assuming the file is named 'blah' and is in your home directory: '$ chmox +x blah', then '$ ./blah'
<CPF_> abstrakt: Ok, try cd'ing to your root, and sudo find | grep xorg.conf
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I make feisty show a specific icon instead of a blank white one for a specific file type, for example jar file type?
<BoBothn> dystopianray, how do you tell if it suports alsa?
<hexstar> Littlegator: what format did you assign to /?
<Benni> does ubuntu have cheatcodes, kinda lke knoppix?
<Littlegator> hexstar: it's ext3
<compengi> JayRoe, make your .sh file executed by chmod +x file.sh then ./file.sh
<JayRoe> dystopianray, I forgot to mention, that I'd like it to run it in a new terminal.
<CPF_> Benni: cheatcodes?
<hexstar> Littlegator: should work..
<dystopianray> Bobothn: check it's documentation
<Benni> o
<Benni> i guess not...
<Littlegator> hexstar: Yeah, that's what I don't get...
<Benni> crap
<hexstar> Littlegator: is the drive formatted with no existing partitions?
<System79> elpepa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30729/
<abstrakt> wow, this is just... i'm rather speechless... i guess i shouldn't be surprised... but i thought maybe Ubuntu wasn't going to suck
<JayRoe> compengi, what is the difference between sh and ./?
<dystopianray> JayRoe: if you click on the script you should be able to have it start in a new terminal
<System79> abstrakt: ubuntu doesnt suck if you have any idea how linux works
<abstrakt> how do i "restart gdm"
<Littlegator> hexstar: all of these are on the same drive, and they're all different partitions
<CPF_> abstrakt: What do you mean?
<abstrakt> System79: oh spare me, please
<CPF_> With that suck thing?
<JayRoe> dystopianray, what if I want to start the script from another terminal?
<hexstar> Littlegator: do you possibly have other linux partitions on teh drive?
<dystopianray> abstrakt: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<abstrakt> System79: i've got a VERY good idea how linux works man, i used *nix on my desktop for about 5 years
<chowmeined> abstrakt: ctrl + alt + backspace
<elpepa> System79: thanks amigo
<CPF_> At any rate -> CRTL + ALT + BACKSPACE is the fastest solution... xD
<Benni> how do you boot up without the pcmcia hardware?
<abstrakt> dystopianray: k thanks
<Littlegator> hexstar: no
<System79> elpepa: np
<jamierc> anyone help me with a list of advantages ubutnu has over other linux distros, for an article Im writing? (genuine request)
<Benni> like before knoppix boots
<abstrakt> chowmeined: that doesn't work if the xserver isn't running
<chowmeined> abstrakt: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<System79> abstrakt: what is your problem then?
<hexstar> Littlegator: ah sorry, no clue. Haven't encountered that myself...that really should work..
<dystopianray> JayRoe: i'm not sure exactly what you want to do
<hexstar> abstrakt: killall gdm!!
<CPF_> Than try start instead of restart?
<dystopianray> JayRoe: just open another terminal and run the script
<System79> abstrakt: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<System79> abstrakt: easy as that
<hexstar> killalll gdm
<elpepa> abstrakt: 5 years using nix on your desktop? You should know by now how to search for "restart gdm" without going into irc
<System79> hexstar: also possible =x
<abstrakt> System79: yes they already told me, thanks
<Benni> coyas
<System79> abstrakt: no problem =/
<abstrakt> elpepa: whatever man, i haven't used *nix for about a year now
<stefg> jamierc: don't you think a simple google search will turn up more sensible results? Just look around .... if you want some marketing hype join #ubuntu-marketing
<JayRoe> dystopianray, I'm trying to move my cursor to the center of the second screen with "xwit -warp 50 50". But xwit only move the cursor to the screen that ran "xwit -warp 50 50"
<System79> hexstar: wow helping people is fun =P
<abstrakt> elpepa: you should realize that people don't remember everything all the time and that IRC is faster than dealing with lynx
<hexstar> System79: lol
<elpepa> ok next time try not say ubuntu sucks in a ubuntu channel
<abstrakt> ubuntu sucks
<abstrakt> whoops
<Ronald> Hi!
<x_> i need some help   ... why i have sound just in start up not later ?! ... i using Creative audiogy zs plutonium pro .
<hexstar> lol
<nadu> alright guys one more thing
<nadu> how do i mount a bin cue file
<compengi> JayRoe, ./ is a direct execute command for any executed file
<Madsy> x_: "Plutonium" ?
<Littlegator> Abstrakt, what exactly are you trying to do?
<elpepa> oooh!! You're really an internet big time
<System79> nadu: mountiso if im right
<hexstar> nadu: you're going to have to use toast for that
<abstrakt> Littlegator: install nvidia drivers
<nadu> nah im in ubuntu
<nadu> no toast
<hexstar> nadu: or actually k3b
<Ronald> procmail problem: Executed from cron through dspam. Procmail uses the euid for setting the permissiins: procmail: Assigning "ID=uid=8(mail) gid=8(mail) euid=0(root) groups=8(mail)"
<x_> masty .. i'm not sure about spell   ;-)
<nadu> k
<abstrakt> Littlegator: i used synaptic to install nvidia-glx-new
<dystopianray> JayRoe: oh, are the screens running separate X servers?
<Ronald> I need mail:mail
<jamierc> stefg> googling ubuntu is a nightmare, doesnt bring up anything useful
<JayRoe> compengi, sh isn't?
<Littlegator> abstrakt: and you're too computer-illiterate to install them properly, so it sucks?
<abstrakt> Littlegator: and ran the nvidia-config command to install said module into X
<System79> hexstar: i thought there was a program in ubuntu called mountiso
<JayRoe> dystopianray, yes I've set up a HTPC with mythtv on the tv-out
<x_> Madsy sorry dude ... i'm not sure about spell check
<Littlegator> abstrakt: gb2/windows/
<hexstar> and abstrakt scolded me saying he wasn't a n00b..
<abstrakt> Littlegator: hahahahaha, good one, thanks for the insult, got any actual help to offer?
<hexstar> System79: yeah, but isn't a cue file different from a iso?
<abstrakt> Littlegator: dude i followed the instructions it gave me. it should work. i don't need to proove my computer literacy to you
<hexstar> maybe it'll work with mountiso...never tried
<dystopianray> JayRoe: ok, so if the second display is :1 then.... $ DISPLAY=":1" blah
<compengi> JayRoe, try man sh
<System79> hexstar: a cue file is usually linked to a .bin or .iso or .img file.
<astro76> !loopback | nadu
<ubotu> nadu: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hexstar> abstrakt: don't worry, ew know you don't have any
<Littlegator> abstrakt, instead of complaining, how about asking for help?
<hexstar> system79: true
<abstrakt> Littlegator: 2 problems, X should find a valid screen, and my old xorg.conf should be backed up somewhere but apparently the nvidia-config utility didn't do that
<abstrakt> Littlegator: i did already
<abstrakt> hexstar: you get ye ol' ignore thanks
<JayRoe> dystopianray I tried that, but it didn't work as the script ran in the same terminal
<Madsy> x_: I didn't fix your spelling. I just found it weird that a soundcard is named Plutonium :)
<System79> abstrakt: i had the same problem as u a while ago.
<hexstar> abstrakt: you're welcome :)
<abstrakt> System79: hey! there we go
<abstrakt> i'm not just a tard
<akos> hello! glxinfo says i don't have direct rendering enabled... why is that? i have the binary nvidia drivers installed.....
<CPF_> abstrakt: Try and fix it yourself? -> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CPF_> Shouldn't be to hard.
<CPF_> *too
<x_> how i can install sound card drivers ?!  i using Creative audiogy zs plotonium pro ... i have sound just in startup   not more
<JayRoe> dystopianray, xwit has a "-display" option, but I haven't been able to get it to work
<dystopianray> abstrakt: if your xorg.conf is broken try generating a fresh one
<nadu> so how exactly do i use k3b to mount the bin cue
<abstrakt> CPF_: dude, i'm already a step ahead of you man
<System79> CPF_ the nvidia utils mess up your stuff >.>
<CPF_> Syste
<abstrakt> dystopianray: yeah i guess i could do that, what's that command again, xf86config or something?
<hexstar> nadu: http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/2699
<abstrakt> xorgconfig?
<CPF_> System79: Not really, have not had any problem atm with it...
<nadu> ty
<astro76> nadu, read the link ubotu gave you, at his information on converting to iso, then you can follow ubotu's advice about mounting an iso
<hexstar> nadu: np :)
<dystopianray> abstrakt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<System79> abstrakt: boot up your live cd open a terminal and type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/hda/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CPF_> System79: I'm running a proud 2-monitor 2-Xserver config atm...
<x_> MADSY ... what's different between plotonium or plutonium ?!!!   it's look same too me  :-)
<hexstar> abstrakt: I told you already get the working xconf off the live cd ramdisk!
<abstrakt> Littlegator: yes, i *could* have downloaded the nvidia drivers manually and installed kernel headers and compiled the nvidia drivers against them
<NETWizz> anyone ever hear of secon dlife
<hexstar> abstrakt: you don't listen...
<abstrakt> Littlegator: but i didn't wanna do that, i wanted to have faith in Ubuntu's package management system
<hexstar> NETWizz: yes
<dystopianray> NETWizz: yes
<System79> CPF_: The drivers from the NVIDIA site mess your xorg.conf up badly
<hexstar> NETWizz: apparently some companies are doing job interviews on there :o
<abstrakt> System79: ahhh good idea
<CPF_> System79: Like how?
<System79> CPF_: It adds two methods that are not supported
<CPF_> System79: Which ones? and I didn't download them from the site, but from aptitude.
<System79> CPF_: And it changes things in the config which does not allow X to start because of an module error >.>
<Madsy> x_: Okay, I didn't _mean_ to fix your spelling ;)
<stefg> jamierc: how about this for a copy and paste job ? :-) http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<System79> CPF_: Then your allright ;x
<abstrakt> Littlegator: but, much to my chagrin, it sucked! and now i'm stuck without X after i did nothing but what a "good n00b" should do, which is follow instructions directly and Ubuntu's nvidia packages fucked up my config for me... thanks for not sucking Ubuntu
<x_> Madsy .. r u from europe ?!  your nice name look like from scandinavian or germani  ;-)
<CPF_> System79: that's why ubuntu aptitude exists, I guess xD
<System79> abstrakt: Go do what i told you if you want to fix it ;)
<Madsy> x_: Norway.
<abstrakt> System79: yeh i will thanks
<hexstar> abstrakt: if you listened to me...
<x_> Madsy ... comeoooonnn your cool ;-)
<Madsy> My first name is Mads.
<abstrakt> System79: can i just pop the cd in and mount it and get the files off there or do i really need to boot into the LiveCD?
<JayRoe> dystopianray I have a script that mounts some network shares before it starts mythtv. What should I add to the script in order to make it run the script 'movecursor' on my tv-out?
<x_> Madsy .. i mean u r joke .. ok ... that's it  ;-)  hehehe  :D
<abstrakt> System79: is there a version of said xorg.conf i could just wget from somewhere?
<System79> abstrakt: you need to boot with the live cd if you want a proper config
<hexstar> abstrakt: that was suggested by me
<hexstar> abstrakt: you have to boot the live cd
<System79> abstrakt: I could upload mine for you at pastebin
<dystopianray> JayRoe: why aren't you mounting the shares in /etc/fstab ?
<abstrakt> System79: ahhh right, yeah i suppose then it'll put the appropriate settings in there from what it autodetects on my hardware
<System79> abstrakt: Ill upload my config to pastebin ;)
<abstrakt> System79: not that it really matters, cuz the device names don't mean jack, but still
<abstrakt> System79: no that's cool man i'll just boot the livecd
<System79> abstrakt: Ok :p
<abstrakt> latz
<System79> Hah, always works
<System79> =)
<JayRoe> dystopianray, they are mounted in /etc/fstab/. But I added noauto, because otherwise ubuntu would hang while looking for them on boot.
<x_> round 3 .... 3th round   ..... i need help about installing my sound card drivers ... who can help me ?!
<dystopianray> JayRoe: where is 'movecusor' located on your filesystem?
<System79> x_: What soundcard do you have
<hexstar> funny how abstrakt wouldn't do it when I said it but did it when system79 suggested it...:P
<jamierc> Stefg: thanks for the link, but nothing new really. I need to be able to say why ubuntu has become the distro of choice for many rookies, what it has that other distros dont.
<NETWizz> Neautrasweet kills ants
<NETWizz> aspartame
<x_> system79   creative audiogy zs plotonium pro
<NETWizz> serriously
<JayRoe> dystopianray, same folder as my startmyth script. ~/.mythtv/
<hexstar> NETWizz: lol
<dystopianray> JayRoe: then just add ./movecusor to the startup script
<System79> x_: Geez cant creative make normal names anymore o.o
<YossarianFan> ._.
<System79> x_: Anyway, have you been to creative website?
<x_> system79  ... lol ... yeah .. i'm agree with u  :-)
<System79> x_: There is supposed to be a driver database there
<dystopianray> System79: for windows...
<YossarianFan> *sighs*
<JayRoe> dystopianray, that will only move the cursor relative to the first monitor. I need to make the script open a new terminal to run the script.
<dystopianray> JayRoe: why does it need a new terminal?
<x_> system79   yeah .. dosen't worked
<System79> x_: im searching for you ;)
<YossarianFan> I don't understand how to install anything. ;_; I really don't want to have to go back to WIndows. So much drama. >_>
<taime1> when using the restricted drivers manager to install my nvidia driver, i dont have the configuration tool that normally comes with the nvidia driver, does anyone know where i can get this tool?
<hexstar> YossarianFan: what do you need help installing?
<x_> system 79 ... thanks friend ... model is : audiogy 2 zs plotonium pro
<YossarianFan> Oh, everything. :)
<Vipio> hi
<dystopianray> x_: is it a pcmcia card?
<hexstar> YossarianFan: ok, name one thing
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: you will need to be much more specific
<JayRoe> dystopianray, because if I know the command to run the script in a new terminal, I can insert DISPLAY=":0.1" to make it run on the tv-out
<System79> x_: But doesnt your sound already work?
<x_> dystopianray   what ?!
<dystopianray> JayRoe: just put DISPLAY in
<System79> x_: Ubuntu is to autoconfigure your drivers
<Vipio> has anyone installed a wireless pcmcia cad succesfully?
<dystopianray> JayRoe: DISPLAY=":0.1" ./movecursor
<Wmich06> yup
<dystopianray> Vipio: yes
<YossarianFan> Adobe, Wine (I installed it in Synaptic but can't seem to figure out how to use it - same thing for ntfsprogs) and something else..
<JayRoe> dystopianray, I tried that, but it still runs the script in the same terminal
<stefg> jamierc: what basically makes the succes is the sensible choice of default settings. Unlike other linux distros you don't have to make educated decisions about what you're going to take for a job, you're just presented with an (arguably) sensibly  preconfigured system, and you can alter the defailts as you grow in knowledge
<x_> system79 ... just in startup i can hear Ubuntu loading sound .. that's it ... not more sound
<taime1> does anyone know where i can get the nvidia configuration tool?
<Wmich06> turn up ur speakers
<System79> x_: Go to your sound settings
<dystopianray> taime1: comes with nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<hexstar> YossarianFan: to install adobe download the adobe reader package from adobe.com and click it and follow the prompts, for wine you go into terminal and type wine /local/to/exe.exe
<trippndarift> Hi. I use the Nautilus Script that rotates selected images. I was wondering if anyone knows if this rotation is a harmless rotation or if it will degrade the JPEG data?
<x_> system79 ... can u tell me step by step ?!  i'm not pro in linux  ;-)
<System79> x_: Its hard for me to find your config tool cause im on XUbuntu at the moment >.>
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: you don't need adobe reader, you should already have a pdf reader
<Vipio> dystopianray, can you help me? I've got a linksys WPC54gs but it doesn't find any sire
<Vipio> wire*
<YossarianFan> oh, and I have a sound card issue. I can get sound (thanks to the forum) but can't figure hout how to permanently modify the etc/modules thing to make it load snd-sb16 automatically
<taime1> dystopianray: that isnt the driver that 'restricted driver manager' installs is it?
<hexstar> YossarianFan: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=unix
<dystopianray> Vipio: what wifi chip does it use?
<YossarianFan> Hmm..where's the PDF reader?
<dystopianray> taime1: should be
<x_> system79 ... oops ... is that cooler than Kubuntu or ubuntu ?!
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: just click on a pdf
<crimsun> YossarianFan: echo snd-sb16|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<bluesmoon> what's the channel for ubuntulive?
<Vipio> how do I see that?
<YossarianFan> I have the Linux Adobe already :)
<hexstar> YossarianFan: should be in the X menu somewhere
<dystopianray> Vipio: pastebin the output of 'lspci' with the card plugged in
<System79> x_: it just uses a diffrent window manager and things are in diffrent places ;x
<YossarianFan> it's not that I can tell, hexstar
<taime1> dystopianray: it isnt in my menus... do you know the command off hand?
<dystopianray> taime1: nvidia-settings ?
<x_> system79   oookk  and how about terminal commands ?! is that same ?!
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: have you tried clicking on a pdf?
<YossarianFan> crimsun, how much of your message do I type into Term?
<hexstar> YossarianFan: that's weird
<taime1> dystopianray: i think thats it.. ill try it
<crimsun> YossarianFan: the whole thing.  Copy and paste.
<YossarianFan> Not yet. I've got a bunch of things in online storage and I started to download them until I realized I was completely lost as to how to install anything I downloaded. Let me go grab a pdf from cd
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: pdfs 'just work', you don't need to install anything special, and adobe's reader is rather subpar
<TTilus> situation with filenames, i've got iso-8859-15 (methinks) and looks like cd-burner would like to have utf-8, this guy probably has the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95754
<TTilus> suggestions?
<YossarianFan> Alrighty then :)
<abstrakt> ok
<System79> x_: In the upper right corner you have a sound thingie right? a mixer
<monty_> hello! does anybody know, if it is possible tu install ubuntu without monitor and keyboard. something like: i boot from the cd and then connect via ssh and do the installation?
<akos> can someone please help me with a video driver install? glxinfo | vendor says that server glx vendor string: SGI (the other two are O.K., NVidia)
<dystopianray> TTilus: cd burner should not care what the charset is
<abstrakt> System79: hey, so what was that command?
<ubuntu> hello everyone i have a rather urgent problem id like to see if anyone can help me with.  i am dual booting vista and ubuntu.....i was trying to install mandriva next to those.......but now my pc wont boot......i get some grub 17 error and thats it, also when i go into gparted it reports that the disk is completely empty with unallocated space....any ideas?
<abstrakt> i don't see any of my drives already pre mounded in /mnt or in /media
<hexstar> ukl;mkl
<TTilus> dystopianray: apparently it does
<YossarianFan> Now the ntfsprogs thing. I need to access the ntfsfix part so that enabling read/write with ntfs-3g doesn't lock up my hds. >_> *feels blonde*
<dystopianray> TTilus: are you seeing some kind of error?
<hexstar> abstrakt, well you know how to mount them in terminal I assume since you used linux for 5 years
<abstrakt> System79: you only said one command, i take it you meant that i should mount my drive first and then copy the xorg.config over right?
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: ntfsfix?
<System79> abstrakt: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/hda/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YossarianFan> ty crimsun, btw
<TTilus> dystopianray: "some files have invalid filenames"
<System79> abstrakt: if you are running from the ubuntu live cd it should already be mounted
<YossarianFan> UHm, I have the forum open somewhere..let me look
<gizzo> anyone know of a good dock plug-in for beryl? i want something mimicking the x dock
<trippndarift> Does anyone have a suggestion for a Media Catalog other than F-Spot?
<akos> can someone please help me with a video driver install? glxinfo | vendor says that server glx vendor string: SGI (the other two are O.K., NVidia)
<taime1> dystopianray: ah, i have a little bit older card, and noticed that i had the other proprietary driver installed, thus, nvidia-settings was not installed by default, but i was able to do so in synaptic, thanks for shining some light
<jamierc> >stefg cheers, was more or less what I was thinking. That and the support
<abstrakt> System79: k i thought so but they don't seem to be, /media is empty
<dystopianray> TTilus: invalid characters?
<x_> system79   yeah   i have
<YossarianFan> If you don't dual boot, get ntfsfix from the ntfsprogs package, run it on the windows device, and add the 'force' option in /etc/fstab for your windows device.
<dystopianray> taime1: ok yeah, nvidia-glx-legacy doens't come with nvidia-settings
<YossarianFan> that^^
<System79> x_: right click that and hit properties
<hexstar> abstrakt: mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda
<abstrakt> hexstar: and will you *please* stfu, god i don't wanna have to /ignore you in every client i use
<JayRoe> dystopianray, I managed to do it with gnome-terminal --screen 1 -x xwit -warp 50 50. Thanks for your time :)
<System79> x_: or double click it i dont reallly remember :$
<Scunizi> How do I discover what the uuid of a drive is that is not mounted or in fstab?
<hexstar> abstrakt: leave if you don't like FREE SUPPORT
<abstrakt> hexstar: you're not giving me much support
<stefg> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gizzo> kiba-dock anyone? cant find it in any of the repositories
<hexstar> abstrakt: yeah I am, you're just choosing not to listen
<Scunizi> Thanks stefg!
<Theory> ffggg
<System79> abstrakt: Have you mounted your harddisk by now?
<hexstar> mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda
<dystopianray> Scunizi: use vol_id on the device
<x_> system79 ... dude ... double click ... i can see problem now ... that was it ... thanks for help dear :-*  ;-)
<astro76> !language | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hexstar> then cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/sda/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<System79> x_: No problem :)
<DarkSpecter> anyone familiar with atiixp who could help me get my spdif working ?
<Scunizi> stefg, does blkid take the place of fdisk -l?  Tried that with zero results.
<Davy_Jones> !stfu | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<TTilus> dystopianray: yes, invalid characters, '' and ''
<NETWizz> I have a joke
<Scunizi> dystopianray, how do you mean.... ? like in the Dapper days?
<NETWizz> A guy sits at a bar with a new timepiece.
<dystopianray> Scunizi: sudo vol_id /dev/blah
<NETWizz> A women asks im about the watch.  She says, it is very fancy
<stefg> Scunizi: fdisk -l list the partition table (in /dev/ -from) blkid just list the UUID of /filesystems/
<Davy_Jones> !offtopic | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Scunizi> dystopianray, ah.. gotcha!
<abstrakt> ok, reboot, bbiab
<System79> See u soon =x
<x_> system79 ... u know how many days and times i asked for it ... nobodies didn't know about that  untill tonight ... that was a BIG help  :-)
<bEnN> does anyoneknow if there are cheatcodes for ubuntu at boot, like knoppix
<System79> x_: No problem im here to help ;)
<abstrakt> Davy_Jones: they're not? hmmm, funny that people in this channel were calling me a "noob" then, i figured the regulars here should know better
<Scunizi> stefg, yet when I use fdisk -l nothing is returned.. It does on my dapper sys..
<stefg> Scunizi: so if theres unpartitioned space you'll see it in fdisk -l but not in blkid
<System79> bEnN: Check upon the ubuntu docs for kernel boot flags
<dystopianray> bEnN: what exactly do you want to do?
<juano__> anyone know how to fix the resolution in gfceu under GNOME in feisty ? i get a black square all around my games
<stefg> Scunizi: ubse sudo
<stefg> Scunizi: use *sudo* fdsik -l
<TTilus> dystopianray: it lists all files having latin-1-only chars as being invalid (and no others) and there's alphanumeric 8+3 name listed as "invalid" also
<Scunizi> stefg, that works.. thanks.
<hexstar> abstrakt: if you weren't rude to people giving you free support
<hexstar> ...
<bEnN> dystopianray:im trying to boot into the liove cd, but it freezes, the only way ive been able to boot into a linux dist was with damn small linux using the cheatcode expert nopcmcia
<System79> abstrakt: Just get over it, is your X fixed already?
<bEnN> but i need a ubuntu equivilent
<Davy_Jones> he's gone
<dystopianray> bEnN: live hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
<bEnN> do i put that over whats already there?
<System79> Bah
<bEnN> when i press F6
<dystopianray> bEnN: add the hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false part
<System79> bEnN you put the flags (cheats) behind whats already there yes
<System79> ;p
<bEnN> o ok
<trippndarift> Is there an app to make it easy to upload to Google Photos?
<bEnN> ill go try that ty!!!
<x_> system79 .. do u know which program i should use to wma and rm player ?!   i used real player and windows media player in windows ... but in linux i dono
<dystopianray> trippndarift: picasa?
<hexstar> trippndarift: there's picasa for linux
<System79> x_: use totem with codecs
<System79> x_: Or XMMS is always good :)
<hexstar> x_: you need the codecs
<Trashcan> having a little trouble setting a static IP from the cli... i set it up, i can ping my router, but i cant resolve any addresses
<Trashcan> anyone know the magic touch?
<Davy_Jones> x_: there are many.. totem, amarok, xmms, beep, helix
<dystopianray> Trashcan: you haven't setup a nameserver
<x_> system79 ... wich codecs ?! how i can get it ?!
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hexstar> Trashcan: have you setup dns servers?
<System79> x_: Type in sudo apt-get install xmms <-- For Mp3
<trippndarift> I was hoping to stay with OS
<dystopianray> Trashcan: add the line 'nameserver 4.2.2.1' to /etc/resolv.conf
<System79> x_: Type in sudo apt-get install xmms <-- For Mp3 and Internet streams
<trippndarift> I mean GNU
<Trashcan> why 4.2.2.1?
<Scunizi> On boot fsck reports "failed to open the device uuid= yada yada". That device is actually sdb3 and is my kubuntu feisty install with reiserfs.  Why is the sys reporting this? and how do I stop it?
<Trashcan> i tried 192.168.1.1
<Trashcan> and its got my Cox nameservers in resolv.conf
<hexstar> Trashcan, you can get the nameservers from your isp...add the IP's then to /etc/resolv.conf
<dystopianray> Trashcan: 4.2.2.1 should work for everyone, when that works you can replace it with whatever your dns server actually is
<evilpooh> omg i have no idea what im doing LOL
<adam820> x_: there's also VLC media player... it pretty much plays everything out of the box ( I don't know in Linux, but it does for Windows at least)
<x_> system79  E: Couldn't find package xmm
<Davy_Jones> Cox as in Alan Cox?
<hexstar> x_: apt-cache search xmm
<System79> x_: Type in sudo apt-get install xmms
<abstrakt> w00t! score one for team do-it-your-self
<abstrakt> i just *knew* that i shouldn't run that command when i saw it
<ali> I ma having problems with wifi card? its just lost
<unagi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<unagi> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<System79> abstrakt: what command?
<juano__> does anyone know why when i run a nintendo rom with gfceu i cant get it to go fullscreen all the way, it just shows up in a little square in the middle ?
<abstrakt> but i went against my leet instincts and did it anyway... i wanted to have faith in Ubuntu... is that so bad? but lo, i was fux0red
<Trashcan> i added 4.2.2.1 and still get unknown host
<juano__> this doesnt happen with zsnes, only fceu
<evilpooh> ok i have a question with something. im sooo new to this! but ubuntu is not letting me connect to my wireless network?
<abstrakt> System79, uhhh, sudo nvidia-config glx enable or some such thing like that
<hexstar> Trashcan: you have to restart networking
<x_> hexstar .. i got a laaaarg info
<Trashcan> ah....
<dystopianray> evilpooh: how is it not letting you?
<abstrakt> System79, it says waht to run under the description of nvidia-glx in synaptic
<Davy_Jones> !wireless | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<System79> abstrakt: whatever =x
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to fix overlappign partitions?
<hexstar> Trashcan: I think /etc/init.d/inetd restart will do it
<abstrakt> System79, that's what b0rked my xorg.conf *and* also what was nice enough to fail to backup my old xorg.conf for me too
<dystopianray> hexstar: that is wrong
<System79> unagi: overlapping as iin?
<abstrakt> i went in and changed the driver to 'nvidia' from 'nv' manually with vim, and poof
<abstrakt> it works
<System79> abstrakt: Thats the problem i have ;)
<x_> system79 ... thanks .. and how i can have CODECS ?!
<hexstar> dystopianray: it is, what should be done to restart networking then?
<System79> !codecs | x_
<Scunizi> unagi, gparted
<ubotu> x_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unagi> overlapping as in gparted reporting 'cant have overlapping partitions' and showing unallocated space on the hd and grub not loading
<jonalegend> juano_ usually is the default for that kind of emulator to use a windows size option 1, thas a little square
<dystopianray> hexstar: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hexstar> oh
<evilpooh> dys... when i configure my wireless setting it is just not seeing the connection or something
<unagi> negative on the gparted
<evilpooh> it just wont connect
<abstrakt> System79, hehehe, yeah the problem that when you do things the automagic way you get screwed and when you do them manually like you know you should you're fine? yeah, that problem kinda bugs me
<dystopianray> evilpooh: need to be more specific
<TTilus> burner gives "Some files have invalid filenames" (and does not tell _why_ they are invalid), files having latin-1-only characters (such as '') and no others are listed as "invalid" so that's probably the cause, any suggestions?
<abstrakt> that's what i meant by "Ubuntu sucks"
<hexstar> unagi: fsck?
<Scunizi> unagi, how'd you get overlapping partitions?  I thought that would be impossible.
<jokull> is it ok to restart on a vserver ?
<unagi> what is fsck
<System79> abstrakt: You could better say linux sucks then ;z
<unagi> i dont know how it happened but it happened
<hexstar> unagi: fsck checks and repairs disk errors
<Davy_Jones> unagi: filesystem check
<evilpooh> dys can i pvt?
<hexstar> unagi: you should run fsck
<dystopianray> evilpooh: sure
<akos> Can anyone help me with enableing nvidia direct rendering on a 8600 GS card?
<unagi> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<unagi> thats the output when i do fsck
<abstrakt> System79, not really, linux is just a kernel, the gnu utilities a pretty small low level layer
<abstrakt> System79, this is really the fault of the Ubuntu package management team
<JC_Denton_> System79 u know where I can find system76 to ask about the ubuntu stickers I have been waiting on for weeks now?
<x_> system79 ... i can't undrestand anything from that ... do u know some command for codecs ?!  it's short way in terminal ;-)
<Littlegator> Why can I not install Ubuntu? argh, it keeps saying no root filesystem...
<abstrakt> and given that Ubuntu is basically linux with fancy package management, that pretty much equates to Ubuntu sucking (at least in this regard)
<unagi> any ideas?
<hexstar> unagi: fsck -y /dev/drivename
<System79> JC_Denton: System76? =x
<abstrakt> Littlegator, well i know the answer, but because you were so friendly to me i don't think i'm gonna help you
<hexstar> NOTE: do this from a live cd, do NOT do this while root drive is mounted
<Littlegator> abstrakt: lol k
* velko enjoyed the little abstrakt rant. clap!
<unagi> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<unagi> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<unagi> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda4
<Davy_Jones> Littlegator: sounds like partitioning problem
<Littlegator> abstrakt: I have a drive set to / btw
<JC_Denton_> system79 http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/06/get-free-ubuntu-stickers.html (sys76 according to here - send the guys my envelope but nothing for weeks now)
<hexstar> abstrakt...grrr ><
<System79> Littlegator: Ill help joo
<abstrakt> velko, thank you thank you, i'm glad to be here... wow, what a crowd
<System79> Littlegator: What is the problem?
<unagi> hexstar: what does that mean
<hexstar> unagi: don't do the ntfs partition, do the linux one on a live cd
<unagi> i thought sda4 was the linux one
<hexstar> unagi: no, what fsck said was that it can't check that drive because it's ntfs and it doesn't support ntfs
<System79> Littlegator: What is the problem? Fine be like that :(
<Trashcan> hexstar: i edited /etc/network/interfaces to remove the "dhcp" entry from the iface call, but it is complaining too few parameters
<Davy_Jones> sda is an external disk.. why would you wanna install ubuntu on that?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> he folks
<Trashcan> how would i go about telling it NOT to use dhcp?
<Littlegator> system79: a lot of typing >_>
<unagi> so how do i figure out which one is the linux partition
<System79> Littlegator: If you dont tell me whats wrong i cant help you ;)
<hexstar> unagi: to find your linux drive while in linux open a terminal and do df -h, look to the right for  /, then to the far left in the same column to find drive name, then reboot in live cd and do fsck -y /dev/drivename
<abstrakt> hmmm
<abstrakt> the NTFS drivers though do work quite nicely
<juano__> does anyone know why when i run a nintendo rom with gfceu i cant get it to go fullscreen all the way, it just shows up in a little square in the middle ?
<juano__> this doesnt happen with zsnes, only fceu
<unagi> ah
<unagi> sda3
<Civik> stefg : you here?
<unagi> ty
<abstrakt> that's a surprise... so maybe Ubuntu only half sucks :P
<Davy_Jones> unagi: sudo fdisk -l
<hexstar> unagi: np :)
<velko> abstrakt, you're again after proprietary stuff which does not work, does you?
<System79> abstrakt: which distro doesnt suck in your eyes? :-)
<YossarianFan> ok, so in Terminal I typed: wine /local/to/exe.exe and it told me: wine: cannot find '/local/to/exe.exe'
<abstrakt> System79, none of them :P
<hexstar> System79: windowz
<abstrakt> System79, Ubuntu is the least of all the evils
<Tidus> abstrakt, any distro is going to have its issues
<System79> abstrakt: then better stick to winblows
<Littlegator> System79: I have 3 drives set in step 5 of the installation manager on an edgy livecd. I have drive 1 set to mount point "/" as a 4GB drive. I have drive 2 set to mount point "/media/hda4" on a 33GB drive. I have drive 3 set to mount point "swap" on a 1GB drive.
<abstrakt> hexstar, dude you guys are preaching to the choir man
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: you have entered the wrong path to the file
<superkirbyartist> How do I increase the volume in Audacity?
<Littlegator> System79: it gives me the error "no root filesystem"
<YossarianFan> I figured that much
<juano__> ikonia: hi
<abstrakt> System79, please don't start with the windows crap
<YossarianFan> I'm blonde, it's bound to happen
<hexstar> abstrakt what? I don't understand your rambling
<Davy_Jones> abstrakt: really, just because you can use ubuntu doesn't mean you have toi
<unagi> ok i ran it on both ext3 partitions and gparted still says overlapping partitions
<Davy_Jones> to
<ikonia> juano__: yes
<System79> Littlegator: Are you using fdisk to make your partitions?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: not sure.. but for some reason why i can't resise anything on my desktop?...
<ikonia> I was just going to bed
<abstrakt> Davy_Jones, what!? really! i don't HAVE to!? no way!
<superkirbyartist> How do I increase the volume in Audacity?
<abstrakt> </sarcasm>
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: you don't litterally type 'local/to/exe.exe' you substitute the actual path and filename
<Littlegator> system79, I used the partition editor in the installer...
<evilpooh> what was the link to the wireless info?
<Civik> Anyone know where StefG went???????
<Davy_Jones> yeah, stick with windows
<juano__> ikonia: do you know why fullscreen with gfceu wont work well
<superkirbyartist> How do I increase the volume in Audacity?
<abstrakt> dude, stfu
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: what, you're trying to resize a mounted volume?
<Trashcan> SUCCESS, just had to do "iface eth0 inet static ..."
<unagi> abstrakt: you arent very nice
<Davy_Jones> !wireless | evilpooh
<ubotu> evilpooh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<abstrakt> quit telling me to "stick with windows" i know wtf i'm doing aight? chill
<System79> Littlegator: what file system did you chose to use?
<dystopianray> juano__: probably best asking the gfceu developers
<YossarianFan> ...how am I supposed to know the path and filename when I don't know where it is? ;_;
<superkirbyartist> How do I increase the volume in Audacity?
<abstrakt> unagi, no i'm not
<astro76> !ops | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ikonia> juano__: with out investigating, not a clue
<hexstar> !stfu | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<juano__> dystopianray: you know the channel ?
<evilpooh> THANKS :-)
<abstrakt> hexstar, gee ya don't say?
<unagi> hexstar gparted is still saying cant have overlapping partitions....any ideas?
<dystopianray> juano__: no, sorry
<superkirbyartist> How do I increase the volume in Audacity?
<velko> Davy_Jones, abstrakt has already declared that he is a long time unix user. you and hexstar still treat him as a n00b and this pisses him off
<juano__> ikonia: ok no prob , thanks neway :P
<YossarianFan> I miss WIndows ME all of a sudden. *death*
<hexstar> did fsck repair anything unagi?
<abstrakt> velko, YAY! someone who understands!
<Trashcan> abstrakt
<Trashcan> 16:00
<Trashcan> quit telling me to "stick with windows" i know wtf i'm doing aight? chill <--- LOL
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar:  Naw even a webpage... i can maximize it and minimize it but i cant adjust the size ...
<YossarianFan> wait, no I don't!
<nalioth> let us be civil, please astro76 abstrakt hexstar
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: where did you put the file?
<abstrakt> nalioth, yes let us
<Davy_Jones> velko: he's just pissed off for nothing
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist, when recording or playing back?
<IndyGunFreak> YossarianFan: how could you miss windows MEss
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: i men..
<hexstar> velko: that's because he is rude
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i cant;;;;
<unagi> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<unagi> e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<unagi> /dev/sda3: clean, 218204/8716288 files, 4666083/17412451 blocks (check in 4 mounts)
<velko> Davy_Jones, this is not the point
<Littlegator> system79: I am using ext3
<YossarianFan> dysto, nowhere. I just clicked install under Syn
<Davy_Jones> velko: but probably him "knowing" linux makes him think he's above everybody
<unagi> thats the output hexstar
<System79> abstrakt: The fact that you are an advanced unix user doesnt mean you can talk to other people like that
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: oh...not sure
<YossarianFan> SYnaptic
<superkirbyartist> How do I increase the volume in Audacity?
<superkirbyartist> This is easier to do in Windows Sound Recorder.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> haha sall good i know ya busy..
<YossarianFan> methinks mah keyboard lags. ._.
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: no i mean, where is the file you are trying to run?
<System79> abstrakt: If you want to brag about how bad things are, go to #rantandinsult or something
<YossarianFan> I'm trying to run WIne
<hexstar> oh unagi: fsck -yf /dev/drive
<superkirbyartist> Scunizi: No, simply increasing the volume of an already-written file.
<YossarianFan> I don't know where it is :(
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: you just type 'wine'
<superkirbyartist> I download podcasts and they are 10 times softer than songs.
<System79> Littlegator: May i suggest you to use Ubuntu Feisty fawn 7.04, it has a better way of partitioning
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> this is odd since i install what i installed.. .done nothing else but reboot..now i cant change any size of any box i open.. being a program and webpage anything
<hexstar> abstrakt is just full of himself and is inconsiderate of people providing free support
<tannerld> how can I change what category a app. is in in the Applications menu?
<System79> Littlegator: Otherwise please run the auto partitioner ;x
<superkirbyartist> Littlegator: Use Vista it's the best.
<YossarianFan> ok
<velko> Davy_Jones, i don't see it this way. he followed some instructions about installing some nvidia crap and this borked his xorg.conf without backup. this was the cause for his first rant. this is really and ubuntu packaging problem. and as he said that ubuntu sucks, everybody here got offended
<unagi> ok hexstar its running pass 1
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: did you install beryl?
<YossarianFan> did that...I got this error: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...] 
<YossarianFan> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\PROGRAM.exe": Module not found
<YossarianFan> oops, sorry
<hexstar> unagi: ok :)
<nalioth> hexstar: let us be civil
<unagi> this takes a little while right?
<superkirbyartist> Scunizi?
<abstrakt> System79, i don't talk to people "like that" because I'm an advanced *nix user, i talk to them like that because A) i'm kind of an ass (yes i admit it) and B) they condescend towards me after i let them know i'm not just some fool newbie wheras people like you and velko actually try to provide help that is well targeted to my experience level
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist, if the volume controls in Audacity are already turned up all the way you will want to look at the master volume. You could also right click the master volume of the system and choose "Open Volume cont." Play with the slides there.
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: you typed 'wine PROGRAM.exe' ?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Nikin: ya along time ago..
<hexstar> unagi: yes it does
<abstrakt> System79, *that* is why i speak "like that"
<unagi> abstrakt: you do realize that this is an irc channel and no one is impressed right?
<Littlegator> system79: I have no means of getting a live cd other than a 6 week wait for delivery. By that time, I'll have a fedora core live CD and be using that instead. Also, I'm not using the auto partitioner. I have about 180GB of personal data on this drive and I'm not risking any of it.
<YossarianFan> lemme try again
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I can remove the gnome panels permanently?
<abstrakt> unagi, back at you buddy
<Trashcan> WOOT, i have a LAMP server running :)
<Trashcan> rebooted from ssh
<nalioth> !tell abstrakt about guidelines
<hexstar> abstrakt: glad you can admit you're an ass
<unagi> im not trying to impress anyone abstrakt
<superkirbyartist> Scunizi, if I increase the Gain, will it do anything?
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: type alt+f2 and there >    metacity --replace
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-76-102-192-227.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<dystopianray> Trashcan: why did you need to reboot it?
<nickrud> nalioth, I do not envy you your job
<sauvin> Littlegator, if you're on the Internet now, why do you hvae no means of getting another CD image?
<nikin> that will fix it tilol next reboot
<YossarianFan> Same message: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe": Module not found
<BeOSMrX> how do I mount my usb camera ive searched google, tired gtkam, digikam and nothing works. and no one is helping on mandriva channel
<Trashcan> i was just testing ssh, dystopianray
<System79> Littlegator: Then good luck further cause i cant help you :)
<unagi> ugh i didnt know trying to install mandriva would mess so much up
<abstrakt> dude i'm gone
<Littlegator> k
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist, or were you really asking how to increase the imbedded volume level of the file.?
<unagi> bye abstrakt
<Trashcan> you wont be missed :O
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: program.exe doesn't exist
<superkirbyartist> Scunizi, yes.
<YossarianFan> well
<System79> Abstrakt: I actually enjoy talking to people like you =p
<YossarianFan> is it wine.exe?
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist, hang on a sec..
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: 'wine' that's it, just type 'wine' and press enter
<YossarianFan> I did
<System79> Yossarian
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: it should not be asking about any executable files
<YossarianFan> it gave me a list of commands
<abstrakt> System79, hehe, thanks, i actually enjoy talking to people like you, so... at least we have each other... </touchingmoment>
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: that's normal
<superkirbyartist> System79 use Vista it has all the features you asked for free and IE 7 is not integrated and can be easily removed.
<System79> YossarianFan: whar are u trying to run
<YossarianFan> the one for run: Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]    Run the specified program
<YossarianFan> I entered that
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: now what program do you want to install using wine?
<ikonia> !wine >yossarianFan
<ikonia> YossarianFan: read the link ubotu sent you
<unagi> pass 2 checking directory structure
<YossarianFan> uTorrent and uBook
<IndyGunFreak> YossarianFan: do what it says, wine "path/to/file/program.exe"
<jeremie> \join #cairo
<dystopianray> YossarianFan: download the utorrent installer
<System79> YossarianFan: The syntax is wine <program you want to run>
<TTilus> nautilus burner gives "Some files have invalid filenames" (and does not tell _why_ they are invalid), files having latin-1-only characters (such as '') and no others are listed as "invalid" so that's probably the cause, any suggestions?
<System79> YossarianFan: The syntax is wine <program you want to run>
<YossarianFan> ahh
<YossarianFan> I get it now
<dystopianray> then, assuming it is called 'utorrent.exe' run... 'wine utorrent.exe'
<YossarianFan> ._.
<YossarianFan> My apologies
* nalioth thinks nickrud could use a promotion
<TTilus> any easy way to rename files from latin-1 names to utf-8 names
<unagi> hexstar: it apparently fixed something but gparted still doesnt show the partitions.....do i need to run it on all ext3 partitions?
<BeOSMrX> how do I mount my usb camera ive searched google, tired gtkam, digikam and nothing works. and no one is helping on mandriva channel
<YossarianFan> brb
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: this is ubuntu support - not mandriva
<abstrakt> ahhhh, irc_conf_mode = 1, much better
<IndyGunFreak> BeOSMrX: are you trying to mount it on Mandriva?
<BeOSMrX> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> BeOSMrX: ok.. why'd youc ome here?
<dystopianray> BeOSMrX: we cannot help with mandriva here
<unagi> hexstar: gparted still says overlapping partitions
<milllmannn> anyone here use godaddy for the domains?
* nickrud hasn't even signed the code of conduct
<superkirbyartist> How do I install the SpySheriff spyware remover on Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn?
<dystopianray> milllmannn: i have used godaddy
<ikonia> milllmannn: is it anything to do with ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> BeOSMrX: try the mandriva forum http://www.linuxquestions.org
<superkirbyartist> Skunzi?
<BeOSMrX> because some users here know lots about linux, not just ubuntu and they usually end up by helping me and the mandriva support resources never help
<nadu> how do i mount an mdf file
<nalioth> BeOSMrX: or #mandriva
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: what spyware are you hoping to remove?
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist, glad your back... choose "edit" + "select all" then "Effect" + "Amplify".  That will allow you to increase the db of the track
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: this is ubuntu support - not mandriva
<milllmannn> I need help on how to have everything to do with a domain forwarded to my ubuntu server
<moox> hi guys. I've installed bind9 on feisty on my localnetwork but it is very slow...any idea how I can customize that ?
<ikonia> milllmannn: mail godaddy support
<Trashcan> is it possible to map a folder on macos to a folder on my ubuntu machine?
<nadu> Can anybody help me mount a mdf file
<Trashcan> for instance, a pub folder for apache
<ikonia> moox: your network is slow or bind is slow
<dystopianray> Trashcan: yes, mount an nfs or smb share
<unagi> anyone know how to fix overlapping partitions?
<Trashcan> alright thanks dystopian, ill look into nfs
<ikonia> unagi: sort the spacing/sizing out
<unagi> by doing?
<moox> ikonia: only bind
<nalioth> Trashcan: OSX yes, OS9 or before, probably not
<erUSUL> !iso | nadu
<ubotu> nadu: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<superkirbyartist> Dystopianray: I need to remove the spyware which transfers system info to Canonical.  Did you visit SpySheriff.com yet?
<ikonia> moox: degine slow
<dystopianray> nadu: just mount it like any other iso
<ikonia> unagi: sorting the space out so partiitons don't over lap
<unagi> ikonia how do you do that without using gparted
<Scunizi> unagi, can you use gparted and shrink one of the partitions so it's not overlapping?
<BeOSMrX> doesn't matter what you think ikonia, nalioth beucase some people hang out here to help anyone
<ikonia> unagi: what tool are you using
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: there is no such spyware on your system
<TTilus> any easy way to rename files from latin-1 names to utf-8?
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: just disable that option, its not spyware anyways
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: the rules of the channel are ubuntu support only
<unagi> im not using any tool because since there are overlapping partitions gparted isnt reporting the partitions
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: and that is a windows program
<unagi> its reporting unallocated space across the board
<moox> ikonia: it takes several seconds to get the IP . with opendns it is very quick. Ping with my dns server is normal
<ShackJack> unagi: You can use gaprted for that - just have to boot from live cd and unmount drives :)
<superkirbyartist> SpySherrif is FREE!
<taime1> dystopianray: in edgy, the nvidia-settings allowed me to control all kinds of things such as digital vibrance. however, i just installed nvidia-settings in feisty, and it has almost No options, what gives?
<unagi> im on the live cd
<johny5> Ok, I'm having some problems with getting Ubuntu onto a Raid 1 system.  First I was gett Grub error 15 messages on boot.  I reinstalled and now I'm getting Grub 17 error messages.  Can anyone help?
<unagi> gparted doesnt work
<superkirbyartist> Just kidding guys.  SpySheriff is a rogue.
<unagi> because of overlapping partitions
<dystopianray> taime1: are you using the nvidia driver?
<ikonia> moox: I see - thats interesting, hows your reverse lookups for your local network setup ?
<taime1> dystopianray: yes
<unagi> any other ideas ShackJack ikonia Scunizi
<dystopianray> taime1: well I don't know what else would be the problem
<superkirbyartist> DO NOT DOWNLOAD SPYSHERIFF YOUR ENTIRE WINE FOLDER WILL BE AFFECTED AND DESTROYED!
<moox> ikonia: you means dns reverse ? I do not use that yet
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I make permanent changes to ubuntus configuration tool?
<ikonia> moox: thats potentially one of the reasons, if you can't be bothered to set it up, just put entries in the servers host file
<Scunizi> unagi, pull pin with teeth, count to 5, throw grenade into machine and RUN
<ikonia> JayRoe: which tool ?
<nickrud> JayRoe, could you be more specific?
<BeOSMrX> how to mount my camerea, im using mandriva and asking in #ubuntu so too bad
<dystopianray> BeOSMrX: this is not mandriva support
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: its against the channels guidelines
<moox> ikonia: I'll add now a reverse db for bind, wait a sec
<Scunizi> unagi, :)
<unagi> ok im serious about this.......i really would not like to have to reinstall ubuntu and reconfigure everything again
<unagi> =(
<ikonia> unagi: you've asked like 100 times - just wait a minute
<unagi> i cant boot into vista or ubuntu because of a grub error
<ikonia> unagi: there are other people wnating help
<superkirbyartist> Scunizi: Amplify doesn't make it louder.
<JayRoe> ikonia and nickrud, I'm trying to remove the gnome panels on my tv-out, but it only works till I reboot. I'm talking about gconf-editor.
<tannerld> how can I change what category a app. is in in the Applications menu?
<unagi> im sure i screwed it up by trying to install mandriva.....so all im really trying to do is delete the mandriva partition
<taime1> dystopianray: i guess its not a big deal... i did notice hoever, that in synaptic, the glx driver has my card listed, but if i install it, i cant seem to use it... i only seem to be able to 'use' the glx-legacy driver because it enables using the restricted driver manager... is there a way to install that other driver and enable it instead?
<ikonia> unagi: it doesn't work like that, if you have overlapping partitions your paritions table is screwed
<dystopianray> taime1: why aren't you able to use the other driver?
<erUSUL> tannerld: right click on the menu; choose edit menu
<SoulPropagation> Hi, I'm trying to copy a Windows install from an aging hard drive to one in good shape using ddrescue, should I ask about that here or in ##windows
<ikonia> unagi: deleting the mandrivva parition won't fix that
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist, it should increase the db gain of the track.  Beyond that I'm stumped.. works for me.
<shawn34> Is there another menu i can install into the panel? kinda like the slab menu, but more robust?
<IndyGunFreak> SoulPropagation: what do you think?
<unagi> meaning what......i HAVE to start over?
<dystopianray> SoulPropagation: what filesystem is it?
<SoulPropagation> dystopianray: NTFS
<ikonia> unagi: if your partition table/data is messed up
<superkirbyartist> Who has heard of Mr. Clean?
<superkirbyartist> Well now there's Mr. Antispy!
<taime1> dystopianray: well, because i dont know how to enable it... the only way i know how to enable the nvidia driver is through restricted driver manager and it only lists glx-legacy... but i want glx...
<dystopianray> SoulPropagation: use ntfsclone which i believe comes with ntfs-3g
<IndyGunFreak> is it just me, or are more and more idiots visiting #ubuntu?
<ikonia> superkirbyartist: can you stop talking nonsens please
<SoulPropagation> dystopianray: ok, thanks
<nickrud> JayRoe, system->prefs->sessions, tab current session: select gnome-panel, and set style to normal, then killall gnome-panel
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: its not just you
<dystopianray> taime1: to enable the driver you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so it uses 'nvidia' rather than 'nv'
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: well, i figured you agreed with me...lol
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: ikonia: let us be civil
<dystopianray> InfestedTemplar: it's not just you
<Falstius> IndyGunFreak: using a linux tool to fix windows ... it is a tossup :)
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: you didn't even have to ask ;)
<ikonia> nalioth: I am
<gizzo> guys is there anything better than kiba-dock?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-76-102-192-227.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<BeOSMrX> acutally I just read the irc guide and code of conduct and it doesnt say I cant ask for help, rather it says to give me help
<IndyGunFreak> Falstius: well, id idn't get the impression he was using Linux to fix Windows, he just wanted to fix WIndows.
<taime1> dystopianray: ill make sure it is using nvidia
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: just stop asking about mandriva - join #mandriva and ask there
<hexstar> nalioth why were you banningm me?
<SoulPropagation> I use whatever tool works best for what I'm using it for, be it Windows, *nix, or one of those stupid triangle head screwdrivers
<unagi> how do i enable universe repositories?
<superkirbyartist> If I install a windows spyware and run it with Wine will it affect my computer?
<Falstius> IndyGunFreak: ddrescue is a linux tool, probably on the liveCD
<dystopianray> taime1: to get nvidia working, all you ever need to do is install the correct glx package nad change 'nv' to 'nvidia' in xorg.conf
<nalioth> !tell hexstar about guidelines
<captainm> gizzo: I like avant window navigator
<JayRoe> nickrud what style do I set to normal? And won't this just reactivate the panels on the next boot?
<moox> ikonia: seams better ! But I don't understand why, can you quickly explain me why ?
<shawn34> Is there another menu i can install into the panel? kinda like the slab menu, but more robust?
<ShackJack> unagi: Admin - > Software Sources..
<JayRoe> nickrud nevermind, I got it.
<unagi> ty
<nickrud> JayRoe, <backspaces> :)
<SoulPropagation> Is there a tool that can help me stop misplacing my hard disks?
<ikonia> moox: yeah sure, when you do a lookup it trys to get back tot he client it does the lookup on, it can try in certain configs to lookup the ip of the client doing the lookup, if thats not set it has to time out before it sends it to the client.
<ikonia> moox: get it ?
<dystopianray> SoulPropagation: what do you mean?
<Lattyware> Trying to run UT2004 I get 'Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual' - but I have the nVidia drivers installed and runnign
<taime1> dystopianray: yeah, i just tried that, and xorg.conf says its using nvidia, but two things tell me that the driver wasnt loaded, glxgears didnt work, and beryl didnt load
<JayRoe> nickrud, I've set it to normal now. Did restart mean that it would start on reboot or that it would start itself again if closed?
<dystopianray> taime1: have you restarted X since changing that line to nvidia?
<SoulPropagation> dystopianray: I was kidding. ^_^ I keep losing one of the hard disks I'm working with in my giant pile of electronics stuff
<taime1> dystopianray: it was already nvidia
<ikonia> SoulPropagation: this is a busy channel, can you stop talking nonsense please
<BeOSMrX> ikonia: maybe you should stop telling me what to do unless you're a channel operator
<taime1> dystopianray: im baffles
<taime1> dystopianray: im baffled**
<dystopianray> SoulPropagation: I was going to suggest /dev/disk/*
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: just show rspect for the rules
<sauvin> BeOSMrX, if you don't want to be forcibly removed, please behave.
<nickrud> JayRoe, you're right, it will restart. install sabayon, with that you can manage the default panel settings, which get read when you boot up. Sorry
<abstrakt> do i need to do anything special to get mp3 support etc?
<abstrakt> are there external media repos or something?
<BeOSMrX> no, maybe you should show respect, I read the rules and im not breaking any
<ikonia> abstrakt: make sure you have the codecs installed
<IndyGunFreak> abstrakt: other than codecs?
<JayRoe> nickrud, thanks :)
<hexstar> you need codecs to use mp3's
<abstrakt> ikonia, k, what package do i need? what's it called?
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: this is UBUNTU support - not mandriva, stop pushing mandriva help
<abstrakt> apt-get install ....
<ikonia> abstrakt: depends on what codec you want
<dystopianray> abstrakt: you do not need any external repos for mp3 support
<Tidus> !codecs | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joeamined> hi
<moox> ikonia: yes I think. Now, it works great for the internal hosts but it is still a bit slow when I try to access hosts outside of my network. I guess the client computer on my network should "automatically register" itself in the DNS. Is that right ?
<jessica> hey, has anyone got keychain going in here in such a manner that it starts automagically at boot?
<BeOSMrX> please stop trolling ikonia
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: I'm not trolling ??? I'm asking you to stop discussing Mandriva support requests
<joeamined> is it possible to get the quicktime plugin for firefox in ubuntu ?
<christen> Hi. I'm trying to get a scanner to work. It's on and connected to the USB port, but I don't know how to get Ubuntu to recognize it.
<abstrakt> BeOSMrX, does #mandriva not exist?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> who was it that gave me that command for beryl?  ( nickrud??
<ikonia> moox: are you using dynamic dns ?
<BeOSMrX> which is trolling because its not against the rules and you're being rude to me
<Lattyware> Trying to run UT2004 I get 'Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual' - but I have the nVidia drivers installed and runnign
<nickrud> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, nope, I'd remember your nick
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: I'm not being rude and the rules are the channel int he topic are for UBUNTU support
<hexstar> moox: if you're on dynamic dns using dyndns.com will work
<dystopianray> joeamined: you can watch quicktime videos if you install the correct codec
<Lattyware> BeOSMrX: It's obviously not what this channel is for, get some common sense.
<sauvin> !ops BeOSMrX refuses to understand the rules
<moox> ikonia: dynamic dns ?
<taime1> dystopianray: i also noticed that it doesnt seem to matter if i uninstall the driver, restricted driver manager thinks its still there and enabled. does it work apart from apt?
<christen> Can anyone help me with a scanner?
<nalioth> abstrakt: there are all kinds of external repos for Ubuntu.  we recommend you use the offical ones, though
<dystopianray> taime1: just forget restricted-driver manager
<ikonia> moox: yeah, your client registers its self dynamically with the dns server as it logs in
<BeOSMrX> i read the rules, but there are trolls here that are making trouble against me
<IndyGunFreak> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<rhombus> why does Ubuntu insist on having the installation CD present when I'm installing packages with apt-get or aptitude?
<taime1> dystopianray: gladly
<dystopianray> taime1: manually install whichever glx package you need
<astro76> joeamined, you need w32codecs ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Flannel> rhombus: Because you haven't removed the CD from your repositories yet
<taime1> dystopianray: i did that earlier
<rhombus> I'm a Gentoo user. It doesn't insist on anything.
<Tidus> rhombus, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cd from the repos
<moox> ikonia: so no, I haven't configured anything for that behavior
<rhombus> Flannel: Is flannel soft?
<rhombus> Tidus: thanks
<dystopianray> rhombus: it shouldn't
<Lattyware> BeOSMrX: It's not in the rules because it's obvious. Just because it doesn't say you can't, doesn't mean you can.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i just ask a few mins ago about not being able to resize my boxes ( ie: programs, webpages,, anything and i was givin a command and just dont remember who gave that to me
<ikonia> moox: ok - so your client wont' update dns on login
<taime1> dystopianray: maybe reconfigure x afterwards?
<shawn34> rhombus, because the cd repositories are active in your apt list
<dystopianray> taime1: yes, try that
<Lattyware> Trying to run UT2004 I get 'Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual' - but I have the nVidia drivers installed and running
<rhombus> thanks
<Tidus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<rhombus> wow, this is the most active IRC channel I have ever seen.
<nalioth> BeOSMrX: please consider #mandriva or other mandriva support
<taime1> dystopianray: i will, thanks
<dystopianray> taime1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<moox> ikonia: ok, but you think it is the problem here ?
<ikonia> moox: ro be fair thats apretty reasonable advanced config
<sauvin> Lattyware, have you verified that hardware acceleration is enabled on your machine?
<panfist> is there a good article about cifs and how to use it in ubuntu? thanks
<nalioth> Tidus: yes?
<ikonia> moox: shouldn't be if you've updated your host file
<SoulPropagation> Lattyware: you run glxgears?
<BeOSMrX> i shouldn't be refused inclusion of this channel because of what I happen to use, and I did try the mandriva channel
<ikonia> moox: the host file ont he server
<Tidus> BeOSMrX refuses to understand this isn't #mandriva
<IndyGunFreak> BeOSMrX: lol
<unagi> how to i change the write permissions of my external drive from read-only?
<dystopianray> BeOSMrX: install ubuntu, then we will help
<Lattyware> SoulPropagation: I get 'Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual'
<SoulPropagation> Lattyware: at least we know it's not UT
<System79> unagi: chmod for lyph <3
<nalioth> BeOSMrX: than perhaps ask a general question or join ##linux for non-distro-specific help
<moox> ikonia: I've updated it but I've not put the client IP inside because the ip is provided by DHCP
<ikonia> ahh got you
<johny5> If I am doing the raid 1 system, and I leave two partitions (one on each disk) separate and install /boot on one, then use the raid software to copy it to the other, will I have problems?
<Tidus> Lattyware, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" in the video driver section to "nvidia"
<unagi> chmod /media/External?
<ikonia> in that case that could be a little bit o fthe slow down
<Lattyware> Tidus: I said, I am using the nvidia drivers. That's not it.
<Tidus> Lattyware, just because the nvidia drivers are installed doesn't mean xorg.conf gets updated automatically
<Lattyware> I am using Xinerama, could that cause a problem?
<Lattyware> Tidus: I know, but xorg is right.
<DarkSpecter> anyone familiar with alsa and iec958 ?
<BeOSMrX> i choose to use this channel because of the large amount of linux users, not just ubuntu and I have a better chance of getting support here
<Lattyware> Tidus: I edited it myself.
<unagi> my god this is annoying
<SoulPropagation> BeOSMrX: ##linux
<Lattyware> BeOSMrX: No you don't, because we know about ubuntu.
<Tidus> you have to change nv to nvidia and go uncomment the load glx part
<IndyGunFreak> BeOSMrX: well, ##linux is fairly active to.
<Xyc0> BeOSMrX: yes, ubuntu does have a lot of support
<unagi> all i want to do is back up data from my ubuntu before i reformat
<jessica> hey, has anyone got keychain going in here in such a manner that it starts automagically at boot?
<rhombus> unagi is delicious.
<ShackJack> uuu-naaaag-iiiii
<nalioth> BeOSMrX: then please ask your support question (but try to ask in general terms)
<JayRoe> nickrud, how do I edit the secondary screen?
<hexstar> unagi: you don't have to reformat
<Flannel> jessica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<unagi> thats not what everyone else is saying
<DarkRamon> hello.. Im having some issues.. when I do glxinfo it seems my 3d acceleration is enabled... but trying to configure cedega, it gives me an error when trying the tests
<BeOSMrX> okay I've diid my due research and work to try and make what I need to work allready
<hexstar> unagi: did you run the fsck's?
<jessica> Flannel: i'm not talking about network manager.
<DarkRamon> it says that 3d acceleration is not enabled
<unagi> i ran the commands u gave but i still have overlapping partitions
<moox> ikonia: thanks for your help, I'll look a bit on google
<System79> BeOSMrX:What do you need support on anyway
<unagi> hexstar: yes
<BeOSMrX> mounting my camera
<ShackJack> unagi: gparted not working to resize those partitions? That's surprising...
<ikonia> moox: no problem,glad you see what I'm saying
<christen> Can anyone help me with a scanner?
<jessica> Flannel: I'm talking about KEYRING. for caching SSH keys.
<nickrud> JayRoe, I thought I knew this stuff, but I see I'm in need of a refresher. Luckily, I have nothing else to do
<Lattyware> SoulPropagation/Tidus/sauvin: Any ideas as to why it isn't working
<Falstius> BeOSMrX: in ubuntu your camera would just mount automatically.  I would expect the same in Mandriva.  Otherwise it is probably something like mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/camera  (you'll have to create /mnt/camera)
<hexstar> unagi: oh, what did fsck say when done?
<unagi> gparted doesnt show the partitions ShackJack
<SoulPropagation> Lattyware: I'm all out
<JayRoe> nickrud :D
<Lattyware> SoulPropagation: OK, thanks anyway
<ikonia> unagi: if your partition table is dead - you'll have to rebuild your disk system
<unagi> everythign seemed to work fine hexstar
<Falstius> BeOSMrX: or your camera doesn't have a standard USB HD interface (my brother's Nikon didn't, had to use an external card reader)
<ShackJack> BeOSMrX: In unbuntu to mount your camera just plug it in. Can't speak for Mandriva :)
<Tidus> Lattyware, have you checked to make sure the option to load glx is uncommented in xorg.conf, as well as leaving dri *COMMENTED*
<hexstar> oh...then I guess your prtition table is dead
<hexstar> ::(
<unagi> ok....so now what
<hexstar> :(
<Lattyware> Tidus: Yes, definatly.
<BeOSMrX> my camera says its USB mass storage in KDE info
<sauvin> I can't talk knowledgeably about nvidia or UT; I had problems with ATI Radeon and can testify that there's a bit of configuring involved even though the drivers are downloaded and loaded.
<Tidus> and you've changed the driver from nv to nvidia...
<hexstar> well, get a external drive and move your /home over
<Flannel> jessica: right, it's the same thing.  libpam-keyring is how you use your login (via pam) to autheticate your keyring
<ShackJack> BeOSMrX: Your run KDE?
<dystopianray> BeOSMrX: it should mount automatically
<BeOSMrX> ya
<DarkRamon> Im hanving some issues... when doing the glxinfo it shows that 3d acceleration is enabled. But when tyring the tests on cedega the only test that fails is the one of the 3d acceleration.. what could be happening?
<unagi> i have an external drive and it wont let me write anything to it
<joeamined> does mozilla-plugin-vlc package enable reading quicktime files in firefox ?
<Tidus> as well as went out into the terminal, made sure the module nvidia is loaded "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<nalioth> BeOSMrX: tried #kde ?
<hexstar> unagi: try right clicking it and see if it says anything about making it readwrite
<unagi> so can anyone help me figure this out?
<ShackJack> BeOSMrX: Oy! At the very loeast you should be scamming in the kubuntu channel - ubuntu runs GNOME by default...
<nalioth> BeOSMrX: or #kubuntu ?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so ya the issue is i can't grab the corner of any box  ( ie: program, web pages .. yes i am using beryl
<Falstius> unagi: is it formated ntfs?  Look into ntfs-3g
<unagi> i have ntfs-3g installed
<sauvin> Shack, I ran kde under ubuntu ten seconds after installing it.
<BeOSMrX> well I installed autofs
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: I believe that is a bug with beryl and some gfx cards unfortunately
<BeOSMrX> but it wont restart, it says FAILED
<abstrakt> or you guys could just /ignore BeOSMrX
<hexstar> unagi: using a linux formatted partition would yield better results
<Amon-san> hi, had a harddisk crash (winXP) and i want to save as many files as possible. what program would i use? curently operationg from a ubuntu installation i made on the fly on another disk
<abstrakt> if it really bothers you that much, don't help him
<unagi> i cant do that at the moment
<Falstius> BeOSMrX: you shouldn't need autofs.  And that has to be configured for each drive I believe.
<dystopianray> BeOSMrX: on ubuntu it will mount automatically
<Lattyware> Could anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS.
<unagi> i have important data on the drive
<hexstar> Amon-san: just mount eh xp drive
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hestar: ok i can live with that... ..sorta.. is there a fix?
<nickrud> JayRoe, http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/sabayon\
<BeOSMrX> yeah, i am considering to install ubuntu
<Amon-san> it won't mount
<Amon-san> i get lots of read errors
<jimqode> Lattyware, pastebin your xorg.conf
<moox> ikonia: it is the problem ! I've put the current IP of the client into the DNS configuration and the time is now 50msec (before it was more that 4000msec)
<unagi> so i have ntfs-3g installed and it still says i dont have permission to write to it....so now what
<rhombus> how can a system not have a root user?
<velko> BeOSMrX, search google for "your_camera_model linux" and see if it is supported at all. if you - find out which driver (kernel module) you need for it. after that load it "modprobe my_kernel_module". enjoy
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: not that I know of...I ran into such troubles as well and could only find mentions of it being a bug and that people have reported it
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstarL it just started to happen like right after i inalled them two pks
<ikonia> moox: well done
<ShackJack> rhombus: You don't you need one to do amdin stuff :)
<Falstius> unagi: have you tried writing to it as root?  Did you check mount to see that it is mounted RW?
<Tidus> Lattyware, lemme find my xorg.conf and it'll show you how i had my system set up with an nvidia running a monitor + tv as well as an old ati card for a second monitor...
<sauvin> rhombus, are you talking about being unable to su - ?
<unagi> ive tried sudo and it said omitting
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: which two? the libssl ones?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> yeah
<rhombus> sauvin: well, that... and just in general -- I thought the kernel required a root user.
<Tidus> there's 2 ways of setting up xinerama with nvidia cards
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: that's weird
<Falstius> unagi: cp -r dir /media/disk-1  (or something like that)
<Tidus> one is using xorg's method, the other is nvidia's twinview
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: verry
<nalioth> rhombus: there are none of those in Ubuntu by default
<rhombus> typing 'sudo' every time has a way of getting tedious
<moox> bye
<JayRoe> nickrud I can't find anything about changing the settings to be screen specific
<ikonia> rhombus: sudo -i
<Falstius> rhombus: sudo su -
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> never b4 with this card have i had this issue
<rhombus> nalioth: yeah, I get that -- but how is that even possible? How is that done, technically?
<sauvin> Ubuntu DOES have a root user, but logging in AS root from an xterm isn't obvious :)
<hexstar> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: I think it might just be coincidince because I can't think of a reason why beryl would rely on libssl
<Lattyware> jimqode: http://pastebin.com/d5844f3ca
<unagi> cp: cannot create directory `/media/External/ubuntu': Read-only file system
<nalioth> rhombus: super user privileges via the 'sudo' command
<Falstius> rhombus: it is easy, just don't set a root password.
<ikonia> unagi: its mounted read only
<rhombus> even sudo has to a refer to a rights profile -- where does it get that, if there's no root user?
<Amon-san> hexstar: any other ideas?
<nickrud> JayRoe, looking
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hexstar: i was thinknig the same thing... hummm
<JayRoe> nickrud can I prevent gnome-panels from running at all?
<unagi> and so i fix that by doing what ikonia
<sveweck> hi. is there a package that I can install to get common webserver software like apache2 and php (analogous to build-essential for building)?
<hexstar> unagi, right click drive and see if there's a make readwrite option?
<rhombus> Flastius: so, there is a root user?
<nalioth> rhombus: no
<hexstar> there's a terminal command we can do too unagi
<Falstius> unagi: you'll have to mount it manually ... what drive letter does it have?
<Tidus> ok i see a problem right here
<ikonia> unagi: I've told you about 4 times, if your partition tables are overlappying your data is worthless, so you'll have to rebuild
<Sidlet> is there an extension for nautilus to view RAW images?
<Falstius> rhombus: ofcourse.
<Tidus> too many device sections
<christen> Can anyone help with installing a scanner?
<nalioth> rhombus: the first installed user has 'super user privileges'
<Tidus> you only need ONE for each head
<ikonia> unagi: if its mounting it read only and fsck won't fix it, that suggests there is a fatal problem
<unagi> ok ikonia dont try to help anymore because you are confused
<Falstius> unagi: er, drive name (/dev/sdb1 or some such)
<rhombus> now I'm getting mixed messages here, which implies that nobody really knows
<DarkRamon> hello?... It seems that my 3d acceleration with nvidia is working. it shows it on the glxinfo and on the nvidia-settings  . When trying to install cedega, it does some tests and all of them passed but the 3d acceleartion says failed
<BeOSMrX> Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ10		SD/MMC	USB Mass Storage my camera is supported
<ikonia> unagi: I'm not confused
<jimqode> Lattyware, do you really have 2 video cards and 3 screens?
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: lmao..
<unagi> yea ikonia you are
<Lattyware> jimqode: Yes.
<nalioth> rhombus: technically, ALL *nix OS' have 'root users'
<ikonia> I assure you I'm not
<jessica> Flannel: i'm asking about caching ssh key passphrases. not wifi passwords
<Tidus> Lattyware, there's part of the problem.  too many device sections.  only need one per head
<rhombus> nalioth: that was my point
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: i highly doubt ikonia is confused
<unagi> ok then tell me what i am trying to do at the moment ikonia
<Lattyware> Tidus: Yes, it appears to have created more devices.
<Lattyware> odd.
<rhombus> nalioth: so it must exist somewhere
<ikonia> you've just mounted your disk onto /media
<nalioth> rhombus: in Ubuntu the primary user has the same powers as 'root' via the 'sudo' command
<dystopianray> sveweck: run 'sudo aptitude' then go to 'Tasks -> Unrecognised tasks -> lamp-server' and instlal that
<Lattyware> I'll remove mine.
<Lattyware> It's obviously happier with that
<velko> rhombus, the root user is created but has no password per default. the first user can execute suuper user commands via "sudo command"
<hexstar> well guys the thing is the read only drive is the external not the bad internal drives...
<sparr> Can anyone recommend a mail client that can handle deleting old messages from the server while keeping them locally on an IMAP account?
<Tidus> as well as too many screen sections
<rhombus> yeah, I get that
<Flannel> jessica: libpam-keyring is the interface between your keyring, and your login password.  Just because it's usually used in wifi doesn't mean that's the only place.
<unagi> what is it i am trying to do ikonia since you arent confused
<rhombus> what I don't get it is... how I could become the root user if I so desired
<ShackJack> rhombus: And you can su root :)
<Tidus> take twinview out of the options period
<ikonia> unagi: your tyring to access your data and copy data around on /media that you've just mouonted a disk on
<Tidus> breaks glx
<BeOSMrX> i just don't understand where it is exactly, so I can mount it how do I know ?
<velko> rhombus, sudo su
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: you don't mount a camera
<ShackJack> rhombus: Though I don't think you can use GNOME session as root...
<nickrud> JayRoe, yes, use the remove button on the session window
<Flannel> rhombus: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  But if you want a root shell, `sudo -i`
<unagi> so what does the partition table have to do with my external drive
<rhombus> wow
<nalioth> rhombus: you'd need to install Ubuntu using the 'advanced mode' and enable the root account then
<dystopianray> BeOSMrX: check dmesg
<Falstius> unagi: just do 'sudo mount -o remount,rw -t ntfs3g /media/External
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: lol, and you think ikonia is confused?
<rhombus> it works
<dystopianray> ikonia: you can mount a camera
<rhombus> the sudo su, I mean
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak:  I can't be bothered with it
<jessica> Flannel: well then do you have any documentation that would assist me in setting it up to cache my RSA key passphrase?
<dystopianray> ikonia: some will act like usb mass storage devices
<rhombus> this root account is not borked? it will actually let me do things?
<ikonia> dystopianray: you can, I agree
<Tidus> Lattyware, take twinview out of the monitor's options as well
<nalioth> rhombus: sudo su breaks things, and is redundant
<ikonia> dystopianray: not his model though
<nalioth> !tell rhombus about root
<Lattyware> ok, everything sorted as you said
<jessica> Flannel: I didn't see anything relevent in the documentation you gave me
<Lattyware> restarting x.
<Tidus> rhombus, if you need a root shell, just type sudo -i
<BeOSMrX> dystopianray: it shows in dmesg
<sveweck> dystopianray: well, I'm using Kubuntu (Adept is the package manager). Is lamp-server a metapackage? I can't find it as such...?
<hexstar> So...unagi do mount -t ntfs -w /dev/drivename
<BeOSMrX> usb-storage: device found at 4
<JayRoe> nickrud, I don't have it in the start programs tab, I only have it under actual session. Does that matter?
<rhombus> so, better to use sudo -i than sudo su
<rhombus> ?
<Tidus> yes
<Pici> rhombus: es.
<dystopianray> rhombus: they will both achieve the same effect
<Pici> er, ye.s
<hexstar> that will make it rw unagi
<Falstius> nalioth: what does sudo su break?  (not arguing, just curious)
<Xyc0> What is the testing channel?  -dev or testing
<bruenig> or sudo -s
<rhombus> how does sudo su break things?
<dystopianray> rhombus: the root account is there, per usual, it just has no password
<dystopianray> rhombus: it doesn't
<bruenig> Xyc0, +1
<rhombus> oh.
<BaD_CrC> sveweck: yes, it's a meta package for apache, php & mysql
<Falstius> hexstar: unagi: you need -t ntfs3d (-t ntfs will always be read only)
<Pici> Xyc0: #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray> rhombus: use whichever method you like
<Falstius> er ntfs3g
<nickrud> JayRoe, no, those are two different lists
<Xyc0> thanks :D
<hexstar> falstius: ah, wasn't sure what the specific one was for that driver thanks
<rhombus> maybe I should switch to Ubuntu as my primary OS, since there are so many helpful people in the IRC channel :)
<BeOSMrX> i think the camera is on `sda`
<nalioth> Falstius: it breaks some functionality (otherwise, Ubuntu would have a standard root/user type system)
<bruenig> what was the argument about sudo su, I didn't see it?
<BaD_CrC> man, i really should do something constructive today besides sit here on my computer all day...
<hexstar> BeOSMrX: there has to be a number, sda#
<m1r> rhombus , thumb up
<dystopianray> BeOSMrX: check dmesg
<rhombus> This is the busiest IRC channel I have ever seen
<BaD_CrC> procrastination... i'll quit procrastinating tomorrow.
<rhombus> nuts
<JayRoe> nickrud, I mean it's only in the actual sessions tab, but if I remove it from there, won't it just start again at the next boot?
<ikonia> hexstar: not if its not a mass storage device and doesn't have a partition
<unagi> hexstar:  that didnt work
<unagi> see
<ikonia> hexstar: ie - its a camera
<velko> bruenig, i'm still curious why "sudo su" breaks things. i know it was not your point but some people here made it
<BeOSMrX> i do I know exactly, like camera is on sda1
<unagi> ikonia is confused
<hexstar> what did it output unagi?
<bruenig> velko, yes I am as well
<ikonia> unagi: I assure you I'm not
<captainm> BeOSMrX: dmesg | tail
<unagi> a bunch of commands
<nickrud> JayRoe, that session tab determines what gets run. It runs the items listed there at startup.
<dystopianray> velko: there is nothing wrong with sudo su
<velko> bruenig, and why?
<hexstar> did you type it like I said?
<BeOSMrX> dmesg | tail
<bruenig> velko, I am with you here confused
<unagi> the partitions are there ikonia
<nickrud> JayRoe, nothing like testing
<ikonia> unagi: I didn't say they where not
<Tidus> nalioth, personally, i just unlock root and use su like normal ... sudo annoys me
<velko> bruenig, ok. i misunderstood you
<BeOSMrX>  sda: sda1
<JayRoe> nickrud, I'm gonna give it a shot. brb
<hexstar> unagi, first use umount to unmount the drive then do the mount command like I said
<BeOSMrX> soits' sda1 then
<YossarianFan> ok..so I go into Terminal and type 'ntfsfix' and it gives me options and this example: For example: ntfsfix /dev/hda6 --- I have two hard drives that need the 'If you don't dual boot, get ntfsfix from the ntfsprogs package, run it on the windows device, and add the 'force' option in /etc/fstab for your windows device.' option. One is showing in Computer as 'Local Disk' the other as '74.5 GB Volume: 80gig'
<rhombus> Tidus: I would be with you there.
<bruenig> a root user is necessary for somethings like cups web interface
<unagi> so explain to me why i cant back up data before i reformat ikonia
<nalioth> Tidus: to each their own
<BaD_CrC> a.u.c is going slow today. i didn't see any updates.
<bruenig> some things*
<JayRoe> nickrud will it be disabled if I mark it as trash?
<nickrud> first time I did an rm -rf in the wrong place, I installed sudo
<Falstius> BeOSMrX: just because you're french doesn't mean you have to use Mandriva ;)
<hexstar> unagi: s/he is simply saying that because the partition table is gone your data is probably toast
<ikonia> unagi: if your partitions are overlapping there is a good probabilyt of file system corruption
<BeOSMrX> mhat file system type do I mount the camera as ?
<nalioth> rhombus: if you learn 'sudo' there is nothing lost
<ShackJack> unagi: If you can mount the drive you should be able to back up :)
<nalioth> rhombus: but there is a security increase
<Tidus> i can use either method
<YossarianFan> so how exactly what do I need to type in terminal to get the ntfsfix to work on each drive?
<unagi> that doesnt make sense because im able to access the data
<rhombus> sudo -i is the same as su, then?
<nickrud> JayRoe, not necessary, I don't think. Just remove it from the list.
<bruenig> also if you wanted to use something other than gdm, maybe slim which I prefer, you need a root user to shutdown and reboot from the login screen
<ShackJack> unagi: Though yeah maybe some corruption there...
<Falstius> BeOSMrX: probably vfat, but it should detect automatically
<Tidus> rhombus, yes, sudo -i does the exact same thing as "su -"
<hexstar> rhombus: no it's not, su is only temporary priv escalation
<tapas> noooooo
<nalioth> rhombus: sudo -i and sudo -s put you into a super user terminal
<ikonia> unagi: you /think/ you can access the data, that doesn't mean its all there and ok
<dystopianray> rhombus: they achieve the same thing
<BeOSMrX> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ikonia> that also doesn't mean its not
<dystopianray> rhombus: they will both give you a root shell
<tapas> why doesn't my ubuntu kernel have /proc/config.gz support?
<unagi> there it goes
<ShackJack> dystopianray: What about sudo root :P
<rhombus> what's confusing about the way Ubuntu is packaged is that the password for sudo is not clearly explained
<dystopianray> tapas: the config is in /boot/
<crimsun> tapas: because it has /boot/config-$(uname -r) support.
<JayRoe> nickrud, I removed it from the list and the panels dissapeared. I'm sure the actual session tab only affects this session. How do I boot from the terminal?
<captainm> BeOSMrX: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera
<tapas> yaya
<nalioth> rhombus: it tells you at first use of the terminal
<rhombus> if there's no root user, and no root password, then what's the password?
<tapas> but /proc/config.gz is so much more cool :)
<Falstius> BeOSMrX: you can try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera  but it probably won't work (it should have automatically detected vfat).  Instead the camera isn't compatibile.  Get an external card reader.
<Tidus> rhombus, sudo asks for your user password
<rhombus> I must have missed that message.
<crimsun> whatev.
<hexstar> rhombus: use sudo -i
<ikonia> rhombus: three is a root user
<dystopianray> rhombus: the sudo password is always your own password
<ShackJack> rhombus: Same as default user...
<nalioth> rhombus: all the GUI things that require 'super user' ask for YOUR password
<nickrud> JayRoe, you don't need to boot, just log out and back in. sudo reboot will reboot
<rhombus> yeah, I figured that out with trial and error.
<rhombus> :P
<dystopianray> rhombus: there is only one password setup when you install
<Tidus> but i can see how it is confusing
<Falstius> unagi: it worked?
<bruenig> rhombus, if you are fresh from windows, there is no problem as you probably don't even have a concept of root user, if you are coming from another distro, it can be confusing, although I use sudo on other distros too but mainly as a means of circumventing passwords with NOPASSWD
<Tidus> because i did the same stinkin thing lol
<BeOSMrX> captainm: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<hexstar> you can set the root password via sudo passwd root
<sparkay> i cant watch divx/xvid movies , please help (new install)
<Tidus> !codecs | sparkay
<rhombus> bruenig: i am fresh from normal Linux ;)
<ubotu> sparkay: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hexstar> BeOSMrX: try fdisk -l /dev/sda
<unagi> yea
<unagi> im backing up now
<m1r> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<rhombus> bruenig: and AIX :P
<sveweck> Guys, is there a metapackage for common webserver stuff like Apache and PHP?
<hexstar> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4.1 (feisty), package size 384 kB, installed size 816 kB
<rhombus> i don't have an issue with it, it's just confusing and I have to get used to it.
<nickrud> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Falstius> unagi: good luck.
<hexstar> !info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BeOSMrX> hexstar: it lists nothing!
<dystopianray> sveweck: run 'sudo aptitude' go to 'Tasks -> Unrecognised Tasks -> lamp-server'
<unagi> ty
<rhombus> but anything that can enhance security is good stuff in my book.
<hexstar> BeOSMrX: then that isn't the right name of the camera
<rhombus> just as long as it doesn't make my job hard.
<hexstar> :(
<bruenig> I don't know that it really enhances security all that much
<hexstar> unagi: np :)
<sveweck> dystopianray: well, I'm using Kubuntu (Adept is the package manager). Is lamp-server a metapackage? I can't find it as such...?
<unagi> ty hex
<BeOSMrX> i did lsusb but im not sure how to tell what device is my camera
<hexstar> unagi: np :)
<dystopianray> sveweck: do as I said
<Lattyware> Nope, still not working
<abstrakt> what's the diff between gstreamer-plugins-ugly and it's multiverse variant?
<bruenig> I think it is actually used because it is more newb friendly, just click on synaptic and put your user password instead of a different password
<hexstar> BeOSMrX: you could disconnect everything but the camera from the usb ports...
<bruenig> less confusing to new users
<YossarianFan> >_>
<BeOSMrX> adn I also tried dmesg | tail
<unagi> the maya folder is quite large for it to 'not be there'
<captainm> BeOSMrX: look at the size, using fdisk -l
<dystopianray> sveweck: actually try this: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<BeOSMrX> well I know what the camera is
<ShackJack> abstrakt: You can check version #'s in Synaptic...
<BeOSMrX> it shows in the dmesg
<Flannel> sveweck: lamp is a metapackage in Seveas' repositories.  Otherwise you just have to install the componentsyourself (all four of them): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<khatuido> someone know how antialising amsn on amd64?
<BeOSMrX> SCSI device sda: 1983999 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)
<JayRoe> nickrud, the panels are back
<velko> bruenig, i seem to remember that is was done to prevent people logging in as the root user and do everything "unrestricted"
<sveweck> dystopianray: thanks
<Lattyware> Could anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d7a914eae
<Falstius> BeOSMrX: you tried mount /dev/sda /mnt/camera  ?
<nickrud> JayRoe, a sec
<sveweck> Flannel: hahaha, ok :) thanks
<BeOSMrX> mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/camera mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist
<nalioth> bruenig: a brute force attack that has the user name "root" is halfway to success
<khatuido> someone know how antialising amsn on amd64?
<abstrakt> ShackJack, ... er, so the multiverse variant wouldn't include any different plugins, just different versions?
<BaD_CrC> i'm really beginning to hate kde dependencies
<velko> nalioth, your comment does not make much sense
<ShackJack> abstrakt: Well it might have extra codec support, but you'd have to check changelog for that... generally multiverse will be newer version....
<abstrakt> BaD_CrC, hahaha, that's cuz KDE sucks
<captainm> BeOSMrX: whoops, should be mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera
* abstrakt ducks
<Falstius> captainm: not according to dmesg ..
* sauvin has never had any trouble with kde
<bruenig> nalioth, if people are able to get that kind of access to your machine, then the difference is probably minimal, I think most hacking techniques would include trying to change the root password, how often do you hear of brute force linux attacks
<BaD_CrC> abstrakt: just using kde programs in gnome
<BeOSMrX> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera
<BeOSMrX> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<JayRoe> nickrud, I can right click the panel and select "remove this panel".  It then tells me that deleting the panel, would delete it for good, but after each reboot it's always back.
<abstrakt> BaD_CrC, ahhh, well... yeah there are issues with that too
<abstrakt> BaD_CrC, amarok is nice though
<sauvin> BeOSMrX, what does lsusb say?
<uber_> i'm uusing ubuntu server and I stuck the network card in, added it to the interfaces file and now I cant figure out what module to insmod
<nalioth> velko: sudo helps security in Ubuntu by removing the 'root' user.  if the attacker has to gain both username and pass, it'll take 'em quite a bit longer
<abstrakt> that's about it
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: I've said about 10 times to you that googling your camera make suggest you don't have to mount it
<nalioth> bruenig: i have no root password  :)
<ikonia> BeOSMrX: and #mandriva is active again
<BaD_CrC> abstrakt: i've grown to like Exaile now that 0.8.10 is out
<BeOSMrX> aww shat
<uber_> is there a simple way on server to just say 'hey, there's a new network card' or do I have to figure out what module to install myself?
<nickrud> JayRoe, yeah, the panel is a gut level thing in gnome. Not done looking
<BeOSMrX> my c amera battery died, that's what!
<bruenig> nalioth, I need it for cups web administration and for slim
<captainm> Falstius: I could be verry wrong here but isn't it also sda1 even when there is one partition?
<Falstius> captainm: yes, but you can also have no partitions and just use the whole disk.
<ikonia> captainm correct
<Lattyware> Could anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d7a914eae
<JayRoe> nickrud, if only there was a way to make the changes in gconf-editor permanent...
<CCmonster> sup sup
<uber_> i'm basically going through the output of modprobe -l right now to figure out what driver is the best
<ikonia> Lattyware: dri over xinemara is a common failure
<uber_> but they're all named funy
<Falstius> ikonia: captainm: there are devices which come up as /dev/sda (or whatever) and not sda1.  I have a usb key like that.
<Lattyware> ikonia: I'm not using DRI?
<nickrud> JayRoe, they are permanent. But, some are overwritten from the defaults if they're missing, which is what sabayon creates.
<ikonia> Lattyware: but glxgears probably wants to
<Tidus> Lattyware, welcome back
<CCmonster> i got a question....is there a way to make windows the auto boot instead of ubuntu?
<Lattyware> Tidus: Hey.
<uber_> CCmonster, edit grub
<Tidus> Lattyware, here's my xorg.conf for you.  http://tidus.alive-awake.com/config/xorg.conf
<uber_> grub.conf
<ikonia> CCmonster: change the defailt option in your grub men.lst
<velko> uber_, there is no such way. but your search will be faster if you ask google about the module
<CCmonster> how do i do that ikonia
<ikonia> uber_: menu.lst - not grub.conf
<Falstius> CCmonster: edit /boot/grub/menu.1st, change the line default=0 to be the number corresponding to windows (counting from 0)
<Tidus> Lattyware, nvidia card powering monitor and tv out, secondary ati card for second monitor
<uber_> when the hell did that change?
<uber_> geeze
<ikonia> CCmonster: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tidus> glx worked just fine on that config
<abstrakt> huh... glxgears gave me about 2750 FPS
<umop-apisdn> argh. how do i go about searching for files of a specific type? ie, i want to find all my jpg files so i can throw them in my slideshow screensaver
<Tidus> glxgears isn't a benchmark
<Falstius> uber_: creating a symbolic link from menu.1st to grub.conf was a RH thing ( I believe)
<Tidus> new releases of it even say that in the controlling terminal
<uber_> ahhh
<abstrakt> Tidus, well... sort of is... not the best benchmark but it sort of is
<hexstar> umop-apisdn: *.jpg
<abstrakt> Tidus, running a game is a much better one
<umop-apisdn> hexstar: uhm...
<uber_> velko, yeah, I'll try google; using lynx right now.
<umop-apisdn> hexstar: where would i type that?
<BeOSMrX> this little camera doesnt charge from the usb port so I i think that i have a good chance of sda1 or sda being the usb mass storage drive, until then ill be on standby here so thankyou ppl for that help so far !
<train_> hmmm
<Tidus> abstrakt, the quake4 timedemo is a good benchmark tho
<CCmonster> how do i figure which number in the list is windows??
<YossarianFan> my last problem...and then I'll probably shut up for a day or two. Lmfao.
<gerro> abstrakt: I just did glxgears and it says 5926 is that good?
<hexstar> umop-apisdn: click the x menu and click search
<velko> uber_, press "g" and type "www.google.com" :-)
<abstrakt> gerro, well it's better than mine :)
<abstrakt> gerro, i've got a pretty old gfx card tho
<Tidus> CCmonster, first entry is always 0
<uber_> velko, yep.
<abstrakt> gerro, what do you have? 6800?
<Pici> gerro: glxgears is not a benchmark
<gerro> abstrakt: should I have xchat off when I do it?
<Tidus> CCmonster, it's just sequential down the list
<Lattyware> Tidus: Yeah, I can't see anything you have done that I havn't that would effect it...
<CCmonster> how do i know the order...without rebooting and just looking
<abstrakt> gerro, naw, none of that should really matter
<umop-apisdn> hexstar: huh?
<Falstius> CCmonster: count the number of lines that start with 'title'
<FactTech> Question: I know the file system will be checked every thirty boots, but is there a way to force it to happen on the next boot?
<abstrakt> gerro, as Tidus said though, running an actual game is a much better benchmark
<umop-apisdn> hexstar: sorry if i'm being particularly dense, but those instructions didn't make any sense to me
<ikonia> FactTech: tunefs
<YossarianFan> so can someone who knows about ntfsprogs/ntfsfix help me a bit? :)
<hexstar> umop-apisdn: are you using kde?
<abstrakt> gerro, if you can run Quake 4 with everything pumped to the max at 60fps, then you've got a good video card :)
<ikonia> YossarianFan: just ask the question
<BeOSMrX_> abstrakt: PWN, my glx gears @ 3100.873 FPS
<umop-apisdn> hexstar: no... this is #ubuntu, not #kubuntu
<YossarianFan> ok
<abstrakt> BeOSMrX_, what card?
<FactTech> ikonia Thank you. Do I even need to worry about something like that? I got hit with a power outage and am thinking in Windows terms. :)
<BeOSMrX_> 7800GS agp
<hexstar> umop-apisdn: oh ok, sorry not really aquanted with gnome
<bEnN> hey how do you get wireless net workin in ubuntu, and does it matter if its wpa?
<CCmonster> i did gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst
<YossarianFan> ok..so I go into Terminal and type 'ntfsfix' and it gives me options and this example: For example: ntfsfix /dev/hda6 --- I have two hard drives that need the 'If you don't dual boot, get ntfsfix from the ntfsprogs package, run it on the windows device, and add the 'force' option in /etc/fstab for your windows device.' option. One is showing in Computer as 'Local Disk' the other as '74.5 GB Volume: 80gig'. How do I get ntfsfix
<abstrakt> BeOSMrX_, pwn? hmmm, pwn by a very marginal percentage though
<CCmonster> is that correct?
<gerro> abstrakt: its a laptop but it has nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600]  (rev a1) under lspci, I probably should use a cooling dock if I do any heavy gaming
<umop-apisdn> hexstar: that's cool. is there a console command?
<CCmonster> it wont let me save
<BoBothn> how do you get a command to run at at start up?
<Falstius> umop-apisdn: to find all of the .jpg files in your home directory and all subdirectories, do find ~ -iname '*jpg'
<BeOSMrX_> :)
<ikonia> FactTech: always nice to check after an unclean shutdown, for a one of hit, just boot from the live cd and check them manually
<uber_> gah; modprobe -l |egrep -i "(lne|tx)" shows nothing.
<gerro> abstrakt: you play warzone? it pretty kool
<hexstar> benn: some drivers don't support wpa
<Tidus> abstrakt, i have a 128mb geforce 6800GS agp
<bEnN> o crap
<hexstar> umop-apisdn: locate *.jpg should work
<trippndarift> Hi. I was wondering if anyone knew how to make a GNOME Panel totally hide itself. Right now it hides itself but I can still see about 3-4 pixels of the panel sticking down.
<YossarianFan> I don't have WIndows anymore
<CCmonster> whats anotheer editer..
<YossarianFan> just Ubuntu
<BoBothn> i need to run "echo "wolf.x86 0 0 direct">/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" when my pc starts how do i do that
<CCmonster> besides gedit?
<hexstar> Ccmonster: nano
<abstrakt> BeOSMrX_, yeh, you "pwn"d me by a whopping 11%
<uber_> hrm.  tulip could be it
<unclephreak> im trying to install ubuntu on my computer but when i load ubuntu with the live cd i get the message "ata2: port failed to respond" anyone know why this is?
<Tidus> CCmonster, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> CCmonster: vi/emacs/nano/ed
<abstrakt> gerro, nope, never played that
<Falstius> CCmonster: nano is pretty friendly
<umop-apisdn> hexstar: woot, thanks
<hexstar> umop-apisdn: np :)
<Tidus> spacing does count
<FactTech> ikonia Much obliged for the help!
<BeOSMrX_> abstrakt: a defeat is a defeat ! wahoo for me
<Latty> Nope, definatly fails.
<unagi> ok peeps time to reformat
<Latty> Could anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d7a914eae
<ikonia> FactTech: welcome
<gerro> abstrakt: http://wz2100.net/
<unagi> ill see you in a bit
<abstrakt> BeOSMrX_, uhhhh, wait... look who i'm talking to
<BoBothn> CCmonster, pico is really easy
<hexstar> nano pwnz :D
<CCmonster> nano is fine.
<Falstius> umop-apisdn: the only probably with locate is that it will only find files older than the last database update (generally daily)
<umop-apisdn> hmm
<CCmonster> i have a bluetooth keyboard/mouse..
<BoBothn> i need to run "echo "wolf.x86 0 0 direct">/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" when my pc starts how do i do that
<umop-apisdn> it also doesn't seem to have a catalog of my ntfs drive
<CCmonster> and it wont let me choose anything in the grub menu
<abstrakt> BeOSMrX_, you've been /ignored thanks for reminding me
<ikonia> BoBothn: write an init script
<CCmonster> the keyboard/mouse arent activated..
<CCmonster> so im forced into ubuntu everytime.
<Falstius> umop-apisdn: use find.  find /media/disk -iname '*jpg'
<hexstar> ah yeah that works
<abstrakt> hahahaha nano pwnz? lol
<Tidus> BoBothn, the command you type to start ET (i believe its either 'et' or 'enemy-territory') is just a shell script
<hexstar> yes it does :D
<clusty> is there a way to resize a NTFS partition with parted?
<abstrakt> hexstar, what does it own? pico?
<Tidus> BoBothn, just add the command to the very beginning of that script
<hexstar> everything :D
<abstrakt> nano pwnz aids!
<umop-apisdn> Falstius: double woot, you are my hero
<hexstar> lol
<YossarianFan> Dangit! Dinner is ready. I'll have to come back to ask my question again. *snivel* Thanks for the earlier help :)
<abstrakt> hexstar, hahahahaha... you are a funny little man
<ikonia> abstrakt: the channel is busy enough, can we drop the off topic insults
<Falstius> umop-apisdn: find is your hero.  Learn it well and you'll seem like a linux master.
<umop-apisdn> Falstius: thanks for the tip. i'll take your advice.
* umop-apisdn types "man find"
<BoBothn> tidus it needs to be ran as sudo and i dont want to have to type my password in each time to play a game
<Tidus> CCmonster, check in your bios settings for usb keyboard and mouse support
<Lattyware> Could anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d7a914eae
<CCmonster> unfort i cant right now...
<Tidus> CCmonster, some times, if that's turned off, grub won't allow keyboard because simply it can't see it
<CCmonster> because i only have the bluetooth keyboard
<ikonia> Lattyware: ewhat actually happens when you run glxgears
<Tidus> oh... bluetooth.
<Tidus> ouch
<CCmonster> i need a normal kb so i can do all that and set it up right..
* CCmonster loves his bluetooth desktop
<Tidus> it's nice
<hexstar> you can get tehm cheap on ebay ccmonster
<CCmonster> i know.
<Lattyware> ikonia: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<CCmonster> so im looking at my menu.lst in nano..
<Tidus> but i prefer my old microsoft wireless media desktop over a newer bluetooth set
<CCmonster> and i dont see the title...bit
<ikonia> Lattyware: ok - investiging
<ikonia> CCmonster: you are looking for the line that says default 0
<Tidus> simply because no drivers needed to activate its receiver
<CCmonster> i see that line ikonia.
<ikonia> CCmonster: change the 0 to 1,2,3,4,5 depending on what order your windows boot label is 0 is fht first 1 is the next etc etc
<Lattyware> ikonia: Thanks
<Tidus> that and the keyboard is a dream to type on
<Falstius> ikonia: CCmonster: he needs to know what to change it to first.  CCmonster, you may have to scroll down pretty far.
<Falstius> CCmonster: try "ctrl-W title"
<Falstius> CCmonster: ctrl-W is for search.
<kkrusty> has anyone used ubuntu on a dell inspiron 8500?
<cein> 8600 here
<cein> close enough? ;-p
<CCmonster> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<CCmonster> root            (hd1,1)
<CCmonster> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=e3608773-4778-48be-97$
<CCmonster> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<CCmonster> quiet
<cein> oh wait
<cein> 4600
<CCmonster> ok.. i see this stuff..
<CCmonster> is that the section im looking for?
<dawn`chorus> good firefox tips: http://www.our-picks.com/archives/2007/02/06/firefox-can-be-faster-4-easy-tricks/
<ikonia> CCmonster: you are looking for the line that says default 0
<ikonia> CCmonster: change the 0 to 1,2,3,4,5 depending on what order your windows boot label is 0 is fht first 1 is the next etc etc
<dawn`chorus> oops.  sry #ubuntu
<Falstius> CCmonster: yeap.  Now just count the number of title lines before your windows one.  That is the number that goes in default=.
<CCmonster> ikonia...i know. but i need to know which number to switch it too.
<kkrusty> cein: what display adapter does it have?
<ikonia> CCmonster: count
<stittel> Hi! I have been helping arso_ and we get "GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release: Unknown error executing gpgv" and "GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" during update. Key ring and date seems fine, any idea?
<CCmonster> well falstius..it does a line break..and says...:
<Falstius> CCmonster: you can paste to pastebin, not the channel.  Paste the whole file and I'll count for you.
<ikonia> CCmonster: each title is "1" so if windows is the third one down the option is "2"
<hexstar> !gpg | stittel
<ubotu> stittel: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<MikeRotch> hey can sumone take some time and help me install my audio drivers
<MikeRotch> =)
<CCmonster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lattyware> Could anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d7a914eae
<ikonia> CCmonster: we don't need to see your menu.lst
<ikonia> Lattyware: still looking
<ikonia> Lattyware: looks like a complex one
<Lattyware> :/ Allways fun
<Lattyware> Just wondering if anyone else had had an Epiphany :P
<arso_> anyone?
<ikonia> Lattyware: mp [tpn;r,
<MikeRotch> hey can sumone take some time and help me install my audio drivers
<hexstar> ?
<stittel> hexstar: Thanks, but we don't want want to install GPG. We get this problem during "apt-get update" using nothing but official Ubuntu repositories.
<ikonia> arso_: you where sent a link
<hexstar> stittel: oh
<arso_> ikonia: ~,~ english?
<ikonia> yes
<arso_> ikonia:  :P
<arso_> ikonia:  umm, check stittel's question a bit up please.
<Lattyware> ikonia: Heh. One to the right :P
<ikonia> arso_: why ?
<CCmonster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30734/plain/
<Falstius> stittel: make sure you have the latest version of update-manager, then run gpg in the command line.  When it asks for a message hit ctrl-c.  Try to update again.
<Tidus> stittel, you need gpg installed to verify the repository's keys
<Sayers> Is there a place to add my computer to a list if I sell computers with Ubuntu?
<kkrusty> Lattyware: Thanks for the new word 'Epiphany' :)
<CCmonster> there ya go falstius
<hexstar> Sayers: ebay?
<ikonia> CCmonster: do you have the ability to count to 10 ?
<stittel> Tidus: gpg is installed, "apt-key list" shows all Ubuntu keys just fine (without error message).
<hexstar> !epiphany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lattyware> kkrusty: Heh
<ikonia> CCmonster: if so, count the number of "titles" it takes to get to your vista boot option.
<Sayers> hexstar, no I mean a list on ubuntu.com I already have sjsayers.com
<Falstius> CCmonster: looks like 6
<kkrusty> Lattyware: though im still not certain what it means
<ikonia> CCmonster: then subtract one and put that int he Default option in your menu.lst
<Lattyware> A sudden realisation.
<Falstius> ikonia: give it a rest.  The ubuntu menu.1st is long and intimidating to a new user.
<ikonia> Falstius: give what a rest ? its perfectly sound advice
<Falstius> ikonia: which you've repeated 5 times in increasingly condescending tones.  Obviously your advice isn't appropriate for him.
<CCmonster> ikonia...if all you gave was advice he wouldnt say anything. Obviously you did something. I
<ikonia> Falstius: because he doesn't want to do it, he wants someone to do it for yhim
<ikonia> CCmonster: I gave sound advice
<CCmonster> Thanks for thinking for me ikonia. gracias
* nickrud thinks the channel has been a bit snarky today
<mangojambo> hi ... Why do Virtualbox don't boot an ubuntu's CD or ISO image??
<chris__> I have used it
<chris__> works well
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, can someone help me with XGL+Compiz in Ubuntu, #ubuntu-effects is a ghost chat
<mangojambo> chris__: virtualbox running a virtual feisty?
<chris__> ya
<Falstius> !ask | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MilitantPotato> :D
<taime1> why cant i install my nvidia driver through synaptic, reconfigure x, and it just work? i am only able to use that driver if i use the restricted driver manager GUI to enable it... what gives?
<Falstius> MilitantPotato: then we can tell you to go ask in #ubuntu-effects ;)
<ShackJack> MilitantPotato: There's alos #compiz-fusion if that's what you're using - you saw the guide on htlp.ubuntun.com I trust...
<MilitantPotato> I wasn't sure if it was bad taste to ask a question outside this chat's purpose
<EliasAmaral> .o
<MilitantPotato> ShackJack: yes
<mangojambo> chris__: My virtualbox don't boot !!! Do I need to setup something first ??
<MilitantPotato> I have it working on one login, just not the other
<Falstius> MilitantPotato: I do .. but no one answers my questions :-(
<JoshKrajnak> hello
<MilitantPotato> here's my problem (i'll join the compiz-fusion chat
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30733/
<MilitantPotato> I get that after 10 seconds of a blue screen waiting for the desktop to load
<MilitantPotato> trying to load an XGL session
<ikonia> Falstius: apologies, I've not seen you ask a question. Go for it
<JoshKrajnak> i keep getting this error
<Lattyware> Could anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d7a914eae
<gerro> militantPotato: /join #ubuntu-effects
<JoshKrajnak> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MilitantPotato> gerro: I'm there, I asked awhile ago, no-one is there :)
<Falstius> ikonia: no worries, I haven't asked any tonight.
<ikonia> Falstius: ahhh I thought you where saying no-one had responded
<ikonia> didn't realise you didn't mean tonight
<Falstius> MilitantPotato: have to checked the permissions on '/tmp/XL-lock' ?
<gerro> MilitantPotato: waiting for desktop to load!? I just added some weird guys precompiled svn snapshot site to my sources.list and type compiz --replace when I want to use fancy graphics :/
<Falstius> ikonia: since I'm often the one giving help here, my questions are a little harder than the average #ubuntu questions ;)
<ikonia> Falstius: exactly why I was interested
<MilitantPotato> gerro: I don't understand what you're saying, sorry
<ikonia> Falstius: I suffer the same too
<ikonia> hence why I rarley ask in here
<gerro> Falstius: never seen you here, what your question?
<taime1> why cant i install my nvidia driver through synaptic, reconfigure x, and it just work? i am only able to use that driver if i use the restricted driver manager GUI in ubuntu to enable it... what gives?
<gerro> MilitantPotato: I'm saying what guide did you follow to come to that error?
<ikonia> taime1: you have to use it because its a "restricted driver"
<MilitantPotato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<abstrakt> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWUOAsSPHq0
<gerro> MilitantPotato: yeah don't do that
<MilitantPotato> It works fine on my primary login, I created the account I'm on now for my wife
<Pici> !offtopic | abstrakt
<ubotu> abstrakt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xunil> I have these .vob files and I was wondering how to be able to watch them with totem or MPlayer
<gerro> MilitantPotato: that info is really really old
<ikonia> abstrakt: will you PLEASE stop posting off topic posts
<ikonia> abstrakt: the channel is busy enough
<nerdboy1024> hi, anyone familier with tinapos?
<ShackJack> MilitantPotato: So you can start XGL/compiz in one user login but not the other?
<MilitantPotato> yes ShackJack
<abstrakt> ikonia, will you PLEASE chill tf out
<taime1> ikonia: so no way to get it to enable without the restricted driver manager gui?
<gerro> MilitantPotato: try finding someone whom still does it that way
<ShackJack> MilitantPotato: XGL doesn't start in other or just Compiz?
<ikonia> abstrakt: just obey the rules
<MilitantPotato> Either.
<MilitantPotato> Well
<Falstius> MilitantPotato: what are the permissions on /tmp/XL-lock?  Who owns it?
<taime1> ikonia: thats different from edgy
<Blouze> hi, anyone familiar with ASUS A8SC laptop?
<gerro> ikonia: respect my authoritiieee :P
<ikonia> taime1: came in in fesity
<MilitantPotato> I'm not 100% sure, I can't get to the desktop to check if XGL is running
<MilitantPotato> Falstius: root
<ShackJack> MilitantPotato: Do you get the "checkboard" thing in the second session?
<Floker> hey guys, i'm in a hurry, could anyone of you name a program that constantly searches for WLAN-networks and displays them?
<MilitantPotato> ShackJack: no, not on this login
<nerdboy1024> i can not find a POS that works
<Pici> Floker: kismet
<ikonia> Floker: iwlist
<taime1> ikonia: i knew i liked edgy better ;P
<McUnixJr> Hi everyone - i just got Feisty installed on a Dell D600.  I am wondering if this D600 supports higher video than 1024x768 under Feisty?  I tried changing resolutions and the highest it would go is 1024 even if I change the xorg.conf file
<Falstius> MilitantPotato: you might need to add your wife's account to the proper group ... maybe video.  Just a guess.
<abstrakt> ikonia, just stop being hypocritical... taking the time and spending the valuable "screen real estate" to chastize me is just "polluting" the channel further
<ShackJack> MilitantPotato: Well, I'm stumped :)
<uberspaced> ok.  tryin to add an ethernet card.
<Floker> how do i start kismet, it says it need some interface and i should secelt one
<Floker> i used sudo kismet wlan0
<uberspaced> red ethernet howto, says alias that in modprobe.conf
<JayRoe> nickrud you still here?
<xunil> how do i watch .vob files
<uberspaced> ubuntu has no modprobe.conf, it has a modules thing
<ikonia> abstrakt: not when its asking you to stop - politly for about the 5 th time
<nerdboy1024> anyone familier with tinapos
<nickrud> JayRoe, yeah, got it figured.
<uberspaced> grepped for eth0 in /etc/, found barely anything.
<gerro> abstrakt: so you can't view that site or something?
<JayRoe> nickrud really? :D
<nickrud> JayRoe, on the third tab, hit save session :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/abstrakt]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<uberspaced> what's a good document to read about adding an ethernet device on ubuntu server?
<nalioth> abstrakt: please read the guidelines
<nickrud> JayRoe, that was a real brain fart on my part
<gerro> uberspaced: man ifconfig?
<JayRoe> nickrud in the session manager?
<Blouze> can't read DVDs even after installing libdvdcss2
<nickrud> JayRoe, yup. Remove the panel, then save the session. Simple, huh?
<JayRoe> nickrud, that will remove the panels on both screens right?
<nickrud> JayRoe, no panel runs at all.
<uberspaced> gerro no.
<JayRoe> nickrud, I still need them on the primary screen :-s
<gerro> uberspaced: okay
<MilitantPotato> BRB, seeing if setting this account to the game groups as my primary works.
<uberspaced> gerro, first you have to tell the kernel that you want to use a specific driver for that card
<nerdboy1024> is anyone familier with tinapos
<JayRoe> nickrud, but perhaps I can delete them in the actual session. Save it and then add a script that tells it only to load the panels on the primary monitor
<stittel> Falstius: We updated update-manager on arso_'s computer and ran "sudo gpg", but the problem still persists. Is it safe to send him my working trusted.gpg and trustdb.gpg?
<nickrud> JayRoe, have you tried looking at the gconf settings under the panel, monitor & screen?
<Falstius> stittel: not sudo gpg, just as the regular user.
<JayRoe> nickrud, yup. But it always resets itself back to default after each reboit
<JayRoe> reboot*
<ormandj> Hey, so when I use the volume keys on my keyboard, this HUGE icon comes up showing the volume level right in the middle of the screen, on my desktop. On my laptop (also feisty fawn) only a little bar and icon come up
<ikonia> nerdboy1024: its not in the ubutnu repo's
<ormandj> how can i change it to the little bar/icon ?
<uberspaced> gerro ahh
<stittel> Falstius: Thanks, we will try that.
<uberspaced> you were right
<uberspaced> damn thing made it eth2!
<nerdboy1024> ikonia , where could i get some help with the program
<gerro> uberspaced: course I'm right!
<ShackJack> ormandj: Maybe that's a compiz/beryl thing? I have it too...
<ikonia> nerdboy1024: there is a wiki and support groups on the tinapos home page
<nickrud> JayRoe then your it's definitely sabayon you want to work with. I don't have two screens to experiment on, but sabayon will let you set up mandatory keys
<ormandj> shackjack: i had enabled it, but then i turned it off (compwiz/beryl) because it sucked. i wonder if that's what made the change? you know any way to revert?
<gerro> uberspaced: you can change the eth2 name to anything you like though
<uberspaced> well, we'll know if this works in a second.
<Falstius> stittel: I had a similar problem updating from dapper->edgy->feisty.  The edgy-updates repos weren't enabled so I didn't have the latest update-manager and then there is a known bug with gpg where you have to have run it once to get an edgy->feisty update to work.
<JayRoe> nickrud, I think sabayon only works for one monitor.
<uberspaced> gerro, where would I do that?
<nickrud> JayRoe, not sure, only one monitor here
<ShackJack> ormandj: You did like compiz?  - You should check out compiz fusion... Yeah I though that volume thing was only there when compiz enabled and otherwise not...
<ShackJack> ormandj: *didn't
<ormandj> shackjack: i didn't like it. it crashed all the damn time. i'll wait till gutsy comes out to play with it again
<victori_> anyone aware of any distro that has eclipse on a livecd?
<nadu> anybody in here familiar with cedega and frozen throne?
<nerdboy1024> this shit don't work
<ormandj> i'll go check the forums and see if there's any way to go back to the old style icon for volume changing
<ikonia> nerdboy1024: there is no need for that language
<ShackJack> ormandj: Hmmm... I'm using fusion on both fglrx and nvidia and it's rock solid...
<nerdboy1024> sorry
<ikonia> nerdboy1024: more so when its nothing to do with ubuntu
<Falstius> victori_: vector linux, maybe.
<Blouze> can't read DVDs even after installing libdvdcss2
<ormandj> shackjack: i'm on an nvidia 7900 with the "restricted driver manager" drivers
<nerdboy1024> just fustrated, been spending 3 weeks trying to get one POS software to work
<ormandj> and things become rather unstable with "desktop effects" turned on
<MikeRotch> haha
<ikonia> nerdboy1024: I have sugggested where you may get support for that software, ubuntu support is not appropriate
<ShackJack> ormandj: You used compiz, beryl or compiz fusion (just curious)
<uberspaced> man, stuff has changed.  no /etc/modules.conf
<georgy28> Blouze, : do you have install libdvdread, libdvdnav too ?
<ormandj> shackjack: i just used whatever "desktop effects" is
<MikeRotch> compiz fusion is baddd
<Falstius> Blouze: did you follow these instructions? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<LOWER_CASE> HI: anybody know if 'sync' works with USB Memory Sticks?  I've been doing some work at home, and did a 'sudo sync' but the LED on the USB Stick did not flash.
<ShackJack> ormandj: compiz --- hmm... compiz fusion is much better... I'm using in gutsy and real stable. Brother has it in Fesity with no problems thus far... When in douby, reinstall video driver :)
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: maybe there was nothing to sync
<ikonia> it is solid state
<Blouze> Falstius: yep tried several times, nothing changes
<MilitantPotato> Nothing
<ormandj> ShackJack: i'm not using linux so i can play the windows "reinstall" game ;)
<Blouze> Falstius: vlc's kicking an error
<mangojambo> chris__: did you do a feisty virtualbox using cd ou ISO image ?
<Falstius> Blouze: what error?
<ShackJack> ormandj: No - just the driver silly, not the O/S :)
<uberspaced> now it's time to mess with iptables.  yay.
<ormandj> shackjack: bleh :p
<ShackJack> ormandj: Somtimes kernel updates ake em glitchy?
<ShackJack> ormandj: O.K. I can't lives without my Compiz Fusion!
<ormandj> shackjack: i'm thinking about just buying a lenovo T61 (seems it'll be working fully with gutsy) with all intel stuff, since intel seems to be open sourcing everything
<ormandj> so i don't have to screw with nvidia/whatever crud
<ShackJack> ormandj: Well, I won't go too off topic, but I've not had a problem with nvidia... But yeah that's sounds like a good strategy - and new Intel integrated graphics are nice...
<nadu> nobody uses cedega here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/abstrakt]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<MilitantPotato> Where are GDM profiles stored?
<ShackJack> nadu: Not me - that's why I dual boot :)
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: gdm profiles ?
<MilitantPotato> gmd xsession ?
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: byut profiles ?
<ormandj> shackjack: it's not like i'm playing video games or something (and if i did i'd be running windows) so i don't need the power-sucking nvidia stuff :p
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: what do you mean
<mon^rch> I kinda have a big problem... I dont have permissions to browse / help please
<ShackJack> ikonia: /use/share/xsessions -- GDM sessions...
<Falstius> nadu: I come here and play with the newbs for entertainment instead of playing video games ;)
<ShackJack> ikonia: *usr
<MilitantPotato> ikonia: nvm :D
<ikonia> ShackJack: yes, they are sessions, but not profiles
<Blouze> fas
<Blouze> l
<ShackJack> ikonia: Yeah, dunno what you mean by "profiles" GDM has no profiles, AFAIK
<Blouze> Falstius:  vcd access error: no movie tracks found
<stittel> Falstius: Unfortunately we still have the problem.
<ikonia> ShackJack: exactly
<OldPink> OldPink in the house :P
<Falstius> Blouze: it is trying to treat your DVD like a VCD?
<ikonia> ShackJack: hence why I was asking what he meant
<Ademan> all apache needs is port 80 to be open right?
<Blouze> Falstius: libdvdread: Invalid main menu IFO (VIDEO_TS.IFO).
<xunil> how can i watch .vob files
<ShackJack> ikonia: oops replied ot wrong user... -- in home dirs of users are all settings for individual users...
<ikonia> Ademan: and443 for secure
<Falstius> stittel: did you check that the update repos are there in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Blouze> Falstius: don't know, is it?
<Falstius> xunil: vlc somefile.vob
<stittel> Falstius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30732/  looks good to me.
<Falstius> Blouze: just sounds like it.
<Ademan> ikonia: tcp?  i wouldn't think that applies to me but i'm willing to try anything right now
<ShackJack> MilitantPotato: /usr/share/xsessions
<ikonia> Ademan: yup 443 for apache+ssl
<jtong> hi all, my ubuntu does not recognize my nForce4 MB
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: I had just edited a couple of OpenOffice docos & some source files.  I didn't want to 'eject' the drive, so I tried 'sync'.
<jtong> how can i compile/load the correct drivers for it?
<dalkantrell> #XMBC
<Falstius> MilitantPotato: I thought that message meant the user didn't have a .Xsession file
<Ademan> thanks ikonia, we'll see if that works, i really don't know wtf is wrong with my setup
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: doesn't mean there is anything to sync, solid state stuff works better than a disk
<ShackJack> jtong: The nvidia-glx drivers don't support it?
<Ademan> yeah still no-go, i dunno what's wrong here...
<ikonia> Ademan: what are you trying to do
<MilitantPotato> Falstius: probably.
<Ademan> ikonia: use my webserver lol
<stittel> Falstius: Also as far as I know this is a clean Feisty install done 2 days ago.
<ikonia> Ademan: ok - is apache running
<Falstius> stittel: I guess I came in in the middle.  What are you trying to do.  Update to another version or just update the feisty software?
<arso_> Falstius: stittel yes , its clean.
<Ademan> ikonia: yeah i can access it from other computers behind the router, but not outside of it
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: thanks
<Ademan> and i've got port 80 forwarded correctly
<jtong> ShackJack: i dont know, but my ethernet is not recognized
<ikonia> Ademan: how are you accesing it via name or ip
<stittel> Falstius: Actually it's arso_'s computer, I am just trying to help him. And he gets an error during "apt-get update".
<Ademan> ikonia: IP
<ikonia> Ademan: what IP
<ShackJack> jtong: I thought you said graphics card?
<OldPink> Thanks to all involved in helping me setting up my laptop :D Got the blog up: http://www.mbhoy.com/21-07-2007/dell-latitude-l400-laptop
<jtong> no my nForce4 chipset MB
<stittel> Falstius: This is the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30735/
<Ademan> 192.168.1.10     the IP of the router is 192.168.2.2     (which is behind yet another router, hence the local looking IP again)
<JoshKrajnak> hey, i've googled up the "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" error and I've tried all the tricks in the forum, any ideas?
<ikonia> Ademan: 192.169.0.1 is not visable on the internet, thats a private IP address
<Ademan> ikonia: i have several other services forwarded to the same computer with no problem
<stittel> Falstius: We already changed the mirrors to the mirrors I used and checked the keys with "sudo apt-key list", everything looks fine.
<ikonia> Ademan: you can't access 192 addresses from the intenet
<Falstius> stittel: arso_ have you tried just commenting out the se.archive.ubuntu.com line?  Yu should need it.
<jtong> ShackJack: on nvidia website, it says it should be supported in the kernel
<OldPink> Still haven't got this sorted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504558 any help?
<Falstius> er, shouldn't need it
<ormandj> ShackJack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3059161#post3059161
<Ademan> ikonia: right, but i also can't connect to it from any other computer in my network, one sec i've got a diagram
<jtong> ShackJack: so i'm assuming that some modules are not compiled/loaded
<ikonia> <Ademan> ikonia: yeah i can access it from other computers behind the router, but not outside of i
<ikonia> Ademan: you just said you can access it from any other computer
<ikonia> now your saying you can't acces it from any  ?
<ikonia> which is it ?
<Ademan> ikonia: not NONE, i've got 2 routers, lemme grab my diagram
<Floker> has anyone of you any other good tips for warchalking software?
<Ademan> oh for the love of god, picasa is down...
<Ademan> one sec lemme upload it somewhere else
<Floker> iwlist will do the job for scanning, anything to find samba-ressources would be nice, or to scan the network for computers and services
<stittel> Falstius: Which se.archive.ubuntu.com line? There are plenty of it, since se.archive.ubuntu.com is the mirror we use.
<Floker> that'd be nice
<Szeraax> anyone know how to actually use wpa supplicant?
<Falstius> stittel: in the file you pasted, there was only one.  For multiverse.
<Falstius> stittel: well, there were some more commented out but I ignored them.
<Falstius> stittel: sorry, nm.  I am going blind in my old age.
<stittel> Falstius: I count 8 lines referring to se.archive.ubuntu.com.
<Blouze> Falstius: libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/blouze/.dvdnav/FIGHT_CLUB.map'
<Blouze> libdvdread: Invalid main menu IFO (VIDEO_TS.IFO).
<Blouze> libdvdnav: vm: faild to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
<Blouze> [00000300]  vcd access error: no movie tracks found
<Blouze> ioctl(): Input/output error
<Blouze> [00000300]  vcdx access error: error reading Info sector (150)
<Blouze> [00000300]  access_file access error: file /dev/hda is empty, aborting
<stittel> Falstius: If we comment them out, we will only get security updates from security.ubuntu.com, but no source for package installation. Of course we could do it for testing purposes.
<arso_> !pastebin | Blouze
<ubotu> Blouze: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Blouze> sorry folks
<Ademan> ikonia: http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/Ademan/?action=view&current=MyNetwork-1.jpg     mentally replace banshee with http
<Ademan> ikonia: router B's IP is 192.168.2.2   and that is how the intended client is trying to access it
<Falstius> Blouze: how do you open the DVD?
<ikonia> Ademan: they are on different networks
<akos> Hello! I have a core2duo @ 2 Ghz, and an NVidia 8600GS, but beryl seems to run slow for whatever reason... Some effects FPS is very low, or a frame gets freezed, for 1-2 seconds... If this system is too slow for beryl, which isnt?  do you know what the problem might be?
<mon^rch> help... I cant browse /
<Ademan> ikonia: right but port 80 is forwarded to the server (192.168.1.101)
<ikonia> Ademan: where is 1.01 ?
<Falstius> akos: might look into nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> 1.101 ?
<Floker> how do i scan an entire network for samba ressources?
<akos> Falstius, i have installed nvidia using envy... because even nvidia-glx-new didnt have support for my card
<ShackJack> akos: I'm not positive, but I don;t thing nvidia-glx driver has full support for 8600 series chips... might try turning off some effects like blur, etc... and check refresh in settings...  check over at #beryl too for more expert advice
<Blouze> Falstius: tried the vlc GUI and command line
<akos> shack, read what i just said to Falstius
<Ademan> ikonia: it's the server, behind router B,   router B's "local"? ip is 192.168.1.1     but it's "public"? ip is 192.168.2.2
<Blouze> Falstius: dvd drive is /dev/hda
<akos> ShackJack, how could I verify that?
<Falstius> akos: ahh ... don't know anything about it.
<ikonia> Ademan: thats never going to work
<Lattyware> noCould anyone help: glxgears fails, despite nVidia drivers being loaded (the logo shows). Xinemara with three screens, latest nVidia drivers from nVidia, and an 8600GTS and 7600GS. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d7a914eae
<ShackJack> akos: Verify what?
<Ademan> ikonia: why not?
<Anthony_> I need help on compiz fusion. When I follow the instructions given on the forums, and i type "compiz --replace" in terminal (when i type "compiz --replace" in Run Application the title bars don't show up) and i get 'Fatal:Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support      Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system."     Help anyone?
<ikonia> because you'll need a route from your client to the server detailing the router B ip address
<akos> ShackJack, if it has full support or not? (i installed the newest driver with envy)
<ikonia> so it knows to hit the router
<ikonia> it will try to hit router A
<ShackJack> akos: You can check changelogs on nvidia site(?)
<Falstius> Blouze: so vlc dvd:///dev/hda  ?
<ikonia> ok, bed time
<ikonia> good night
<akos> ShackJack, ah ok
<jackthehomeless> I <3 Ubuntu. But i really need to reinstall xp for gaming purposes. How do I keep my install of Ubuntu untouched and reinstall xp?
<MikeRotch> jack you can do manual partitioning
<MikeRotch> then specify the size and tell it to start the partition at he end of the disk
<Falstius> jackthehomeless: do you have two separate drives or just one?
<jackthehomeless> MikeRotch, yeah i know, i have the gparted live cd
<jackthehomeless> Falstius, just one
<Ademan> jackthehomeless: gparted is the way to go, but be warned, after installing xp you'll have to reinstall grub
<MikeRotch> oh yea sry i was installin ubuntu on windows
<Falstius> jackthehomeless: installing XP will overwrite grub.  You should look up how to reinstall it before you install XP and make sure you understand (a practice run wouldn't hurt).
<MikeRotch> haha the other way around my bad
<Ademan> jackthehomeless: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/  should do it
<jessica> anyone have keyring going to cache SSH keys?
<Blouze> Falstius: tried it
<jackthehomeless> Ademan, yeah i was aware of that because i ran into that problem before, and grub took a nosedive because xp loves touching the MBR, so i reinstalled ubuntu and said screw it
<Blouze> Falstius: [00000297]  dvdread demuxer error: fatal error in vts ifo
<Blouze> [00000297]  dvdread demuxer error: DvdReadSetArea(0,0,1) failed (can't decrypt DVD?)
<Ademan> jackthehomeless: i also think an ubuntu livecd could do it, but the super grub disk can/may/should be easier
<Blouze> Falstius: this is new
<Falstius> Blouze: yes ...
<mercurysquad> hey guys which channel should I go to if I want to talk about registering a new spec for gutsy ?
<Ademan> mercurysquad: #ubuntu-devel ?
<mercurysquad> thanks :)
<Falstius> Blouze: the part I always forget when installing DVD support is to run the install-css script.
<jackthehomeless> Ademan, well i have all the ubuntu distros' live cd's. And believe me, im definitely not looking forward to Xp. Anything else i should look for besides fixing the MBR?
<Ademan> mercurysquad: no problem, i wasn't quite sure if it was even a channel, it's always #whatever-dev or -devel though
<bulmer> what applications is Avahi really used for? multicast what services? in a private subnetwork? is it replacing a older feature?
<crackerbox> is there a way for me to output the serial number of my USB stick to a file or environment vairiable??
<Ademan> jackthehomeless: no i expect that should be the only problem, i've done it once before and iirc i recovered with the ubuntu livecd
<mercurysquad> there are people in ubuntu-devel though no one's talking :P
<Ademan> just reinstalling grub
<Toma-> jackthehomeless: try not to get upset at ubuntu is if doesnt mount your NTFS drives read/write straight away
<hsimah> hello all, i use ubuntu 7.04 and i installed vista on a different partition which over wrote the MBR. i could get grub back in earlier versions of ubuntu, but i cant for the life of me figure out how to reinstall grub
<crackerbox> cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage/*  will show me the serial number but i want to out put that to a text file
<Ademan> mercurysquad: hehe, sometimes you have to wait :-p
<obf213> i was ssh into a folder. and i was viewing it with nautilus. all of a sudden nautilus says that it cannot display the ssh anymore
<jackthehomeless> Toma-, yeah, ill have to get ntfs-3g
<obf213> y does this happen
<Punkunity> i have been using rythmabox, amarok, and a few others, but i need one that will automate the album info for me
<Ademan> mercurysquad: maybe a mailing list would be appropriate too
<jughead> How do I setup FreeNX to work through a LAN?  I followed the guide on the community doc. site, but I think the problem is with the versions.  my laptop runs 7.04 and my desktop runs 6.10
<Toma-> mercurysquad: usually, you just register it a launchpad
<Punkunity> there are too many files that say unknown
<bulmer> crackerbox, then pipe it or redirect to a file
<jackthehomeless> Toma-, speaking of which, when is ubuntu going to come with ntfs read/write support?
<Ademan> Punkunity: i love banshee
<Punkunity> anybody know some really good music players
<IndyGunFreak> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> jackthehomeless: once its 100% stable
<nadu> how do i find my ip addy in ubuntu
<Punkunity> ademan does it search the net to find all the album info??
<jackthehomeless> Punkunity, Amarok all the way
<bulmer> nadu  ip a
<Ademan> jackthehomeless: don't expect it for a while, nothing is reliable enough that ubuntu is willing to ship by default
<Punkunity> amarok sux
<Falstius> crackerbox: cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage/* > file
<Szeraax> so does anyone know how to use wpasupplicant?
<Ademan> Punkunity: it should
<IndyGunFreak> jackthehomeless: i'd have to agree, its one of the few KDE apps i like
<nadu> ty
<Toma-> jackthehomeless: realistically, NTFS is such a horrible format, that it might not ever happen
<stittel> hsimah: "sudo grub-install install_device"  replace "install_device" with the device you want to have grub on.
<Punkunity> hmmm...ill give it a try, i just really hate amarok
<Ademan> Punkunity: and there's a plugin that makes it try and figure out the song name and album and stuff with whatever info is available
<Punkunity> ty ademan
<Ademan> no problem, good luck
<jackthehomeless> Toma-, I know, it would just be a convenience thing. I love the snappyness of ext-3. Much more stable and consistent
<crackerbox> when i do cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage/* its give me a few extra lines... is there away to just get the serial?
<Szeraax> i am trying to connect to a wpa network and cant figure out how to do it
<Toma-> mercurysquad: BTW, more specs will fall on deaf ears since gutsy is at tribe 3.
<mercurysquad> hmmm someone replied, it's most likely a temporary problem with launchpad. i'll try again later. thanks everyone!
<jackthehomeless> Punkunity, if you dont like amarok then banshee is a good choice.
<Toma-> *most
<crackerbox> this is what the command gives me:
<crackerbox>    Host scsi0: usb-storage
<crackerbox>        Vendor: Generic
<crackerbox>       Product: Mass Storage Device
<crackerbox> Serial Number: 60688GFG
<crackerbox>      Protocol: Transparent SCSI
<crackerbox>     Transport: Bulk
<mercurysquad> Tom-: it's a very simple spec asking to install 2 packages by default (for VPN)
<crackerbox> and i want the text file to have only "60688GFG"
<crackerbox> in it
<Falstius> crackerbox: please use pastebin.  You can cat xxx | grep Serial | sed -e 's/Serial Number: //' > file
<Thorrn4> could someone help me with Nvidia Drivers, I am using SimplyMepis, but it should be the same. I changed the repos from DAPPER to FEISTY and the nvidia drivers downloaded but arent installing - http://pastebin.ca/629168
<mercurysquad> Tom-: because past 2 days I was stranded without internet cuz I needed vpn :P and I couldnt install the packages without net access. catch22
<Punkunity> and one more question, i just downloaded realplayer10 gold for linux and i am using feisty, it downloaded as a .bin file type to my desktop, how do i install that
<Toma-> mercurysquad: it would be nice, but the packaging specs are all closed. it might get into gutsy+1 tho
<Punkunity> i tried doublwe clicking on it to install it(im used to windows easiness in that category for .exe)but its not working
<jackthehomeless>  Ademan, you didnt tell me supergrub was only a mere 3mb, theres no need for me to burn it if i have a thumb drive right?
<mercurysquad> Toma-: ah that sucks .. I should check the release schedule again because I had lots of new specs to submit but didnt have time to draft them until now
<bulmer> crackerbox, you probably need to awk it and pick up $2  after that sed as suggested
<hsimah> thanks stittel
<IndyGunFreak> !realplayer | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crackerbox> Falstius - you sir, are a genious
<Punkunity> ty indygunfreak
<Falstius> crackerbox: if I was a genius, I'd remember how to do it in gawk which would be even slicker.
<obf213> hey, whenever i delete files off my fat partition they really delete.
<miller[] > how can I change how much the volume keys on my keyboard changes the volume? it's changin
<miller[] > g too fast
<obf213> how do i set it so they delete
<Anthony_> I need help on compiz fusion. When I follow the instructions given on the forums, and i type "compiz --replace" in terminal (when i type "compiz --replace" in Run Application the title bars don't show up) and i get 'Fatal:Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support      Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system."     Help anyone?
<orbisvicis> !firewall
<miller[] > it goes from too quiet to too loud..
<obf213> every time i boot them in windows i always find that folder there.
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jackthehomeless> Toma-, hey toma, do you know how to make supergrub bootable off of a thumb drive?
<Toma-> jackthehomeless: no sorry
<jonny> i'm having issues with my connected hard drives.  One is formatted FAT32 and all is working fine, the other two are recently formatted to EXT3 and I cannot see one in Ubuntu, and the other I can mount, but not read/write
<Blouze> Falstius: just run install-css.sh same error...
<jonny> should I just reformat to FAT32 and see if that fixes it?
<crackerbox> falstius - so here is what im trying to do: i have ubunut that boots from a USB stick, and I want it to halt the boot process if the USB stick serial number does not match a value i set before hand
<Falstius> crackerbox: I had to look it up,  cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage/* | gawk '/Serial/ {print $3}' > file
<obf213> how do i get it so when i delete a file, it doesn't open a hidden trash file on the drive
<Blouze> Falstius: why would it tell me /dev/hda is empty ?
<zerokill88> anyone hear of PowewrTOP?
<zerokill88> PowerTOP
<Falstius> crackerbox: SERIAL=$(cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage/* | gawk '/Serial/ {print $3}')
<Anthony_> I need help on compiz fusion. When I follow the instructions given on the forums, and i type "compiz --replace" in terminal (when i type "compiz --replace" in Run Application the title bars don't show up) and i get 'Fatal:Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support      Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system."     Help anyone?
<Thorrn4> can someone help me plz?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Thorrn4
<ubotu> Thorrn4: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Thorrn4> could someone help me with Nvidia Drivers, I am using SimplyMepis, but it should be the same. I changed the repos from DAPPER to FEISTY and the nvidia drivers downloaded but arent installing - http://pastebin.ca/629168
<IndyGunFreak> Thorrn4: try asking in #mepis
<Falstius> crackerbox: then, cont=false; for serial in $SERIAL; do if [ $serial == $SERIAL ]  cont=true; done; if [ $cont == 'false' ] ; then; exit
<Thorrn4> IndyGunFreak, there is no one in there to help
<obf213> ahaha that ask thing is hilarious ive never seen that before
<IndyGunFreak> Thorrn4: then roll over to the mepis forums, or over to http://www.linuxquestions.org
<Falstius> Blouze: no idea really.  After sudo install-css.sh try to reinstall lbdvdcss2
<crackerbox> Falstius- do you think that will work in the casper bottom scripts?
<Falstius> crackerbox: uhm, no idea.  Never heard of them.  It will work in bash
<crackerbox> what part of the system boot would you embed that?
<crackerbox> (casper bottom is part of the LiveCD boot process)
<Falstius> Thorrn4: remove the old nvidia-glx first (use --purge)
<defcon> I have a problem with my wireless network, on my ubuntu box I have a belkins usb card with ndiswrapper, I cannot connect to the internet with gnome network config, I can connect with wireless assistant, ie wlassistant and it connects me to my router, then I have to do dhconfig wlan0 to get an assigned Ip address, why wont gnome do this?
<gregorovius> is there a bittorrent daemon that just works? mldonkey packages seems broken, and torrentflux is a mess
<Falstius> crackerbox: I'm not really sure.  I've never played with making my own liveCD.
<jonny> When I try to mount my one hard drive, which is formatted EXT3, it says "NTFS signature is missing", how can I fix this?
<Falstius> crackerbox: I imagine you can do something similar in casper, whatever that is :)
<Falstius> jonny: how are you trying to mount your hard drive?>
<clouder> I have a hard drive mounted as a user's home directory, but it's showing up under the Places menu.  Since I'm not really using it as a media device I don't want it in there.  How do I go about fixing that?  Edit Menus was no help
<JayRoe> nickrud I think mythtv is the problem. I tried disabling it in the start tab in sessions. The panels on my second screen is gone now, but whenever I open mythtv they get restored for some odd reason.
<jonny> Falstius: using mount /dev/sdc1
<Falstius> jonny: that's the whole command line?
<nickrud> JayRoe, that does seem odd. is there a #mythtv?
<crackerbox> Fal: lets say you wanted to have the linux boot process stop if the hard drive you were booting from did not match a certain serial number... forget about casper... is there a way to accomplish this, in your opinion?
<nickrud> somewhere?
<systemd0wn> Question, Running a bash script (A) opens a new bash terminal running script (B) i would like a variable from (A) to be available to script (B)  is this possible?
<belred> does anyone know a good blog server to install on kubuntu?
<JayRoe> nickrud, yup, don't remember the name of it though.
<jonny> Falstius: thanks for reminding me about the last part, noob mistake! *smacks forehead*
<Falstius> crackerbox: in bash, you could just use shutdown -r now
<crackerbox> ok.
<JayRoe> nickrud, found it. mythtv-users
<nerdboy1024> can someone please help me set up a printer for cups?
<Blouze> Falstius: reinstalled libdvdcss2 and ran install-css again, still the same :\ thx anyway
<crackerbox> im trying to decide where in the boot process I want to call the script
<Falstius> Blouze: sorry I don't know of anything else.  I would try a different DVD though.
<crackerbox> is there specific location for one to place scripts to be executed before GDM starts?
<Falstius> nerdboy1024: the system-administrator->printing->add printer gui is pretty good.  It doesn't work for you?
<chrisfnet> I have Apache2 all setup, userdir module is loaded and configured but I'm getting a 403 when I visit any ~user directories.. the logs don't give anything specific. Any ideas? :(
<Falstius> crackerbox: I'm not sure with the new feisty boot script mechanism how you'd do that.   The old way was easy, you just give it an earlier name.
<nerdboy1024> no
<nerdboy1024> it installs it
<nerdboy1024> but
<nerdboy1024> it just will not print
<nerdboy1024> will not open the cash draw
<nerdboy1024> nothing
<Falstius> nerdboy1024: your haiku has too many lines.  Is there any error?  You should be able to see the status in the printing box or with lp -q
<nerdboy1024> just sits there with a single green lights laughing at me
<crackerbox> thanks falstius... you have been very helpful
<konam> hyo
<nerdboy1024> lp: Error - expected priority after '-q' option!
<Falstius> crackerbox: no problem.  I got to relearn basic gawk.
<LeChacal> what is the command for mounting a FAT32 drive i tried "sudo mount Local\ Disk" and i get the error of "mount: can't find media/Local Disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Falstius> nerdboy1024: sorry, lpr -q
<konam> i change my motherboard, now the dvdrw doesn't work properly, well, it doesn't work at all. it prompt this error message:mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<konam> i've turned off apic with noapic
<konam> and no luck
<konam> someone can enlight me
<chrisfnet> konam: dmesg | grep DVD
<chrisfnet> konam: does it actually detect the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> konam: are you getting the menu, so the DVD is recognized, right?
<Falstius> konam: change fstab to /dev/cdrom instead of /dev/scd0 ?  Or is it an SATA dvd?  Never had one of those.
<nerdboy1024> just hangs on that command
<IndyGunFreak> nerdboy1024: either reburn(remember, SLOWWW burns).. or use the alternate install CD
<Falstius> LeChacal: you need to give it mount /dev/hda /media/disk  (changing hda and disk to the appropriate names)
<konam> dchrisfnet 'mesg | grep DVD' gives me nothing
<nerdboy1024> indie?
<nerdboy1024> indy?
<IndyGunFreak> nerdboy1024: sorry, i dont' know why i sent that to you.
<chrisfnet> konam: hmm..
<Absenth> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Falstius> nerdboy1024: yeah, my box does too now  .... huh, used to work :)  Why the little printer icon in the status bar is more likely to give you a useful message anyway.
<konam> chrisfnet it doesn't detect the drive, and is weird, yesterday it did (with the new motherboard) but in an unstable way (sometimes did others didn't)
<konam> IndyGunFreak i'm not getting nothing
<IndyGunFreak> konam: either reburn(remember, SLOWWW), or download and burnt he alternate install CD>
<nerdboy1024> lol
<nerdboy1024> it shows ready
<konam> Falstius i'll try
<nerdboy1024> indy, burn baby burn
<chrisfnet> I doubt it's an install problem?
<nerdboy1024> then pass
<IndyGunFreak> konam: does the drive work under windows?
<Falstius> nerdboy1024: did you try different drivers?  What printer is it?
<konam> IndyGunFreak what are you talking about
<konam> IndyGunFreak yes, it works
<Absenth> anyone know how I convince Beryl to launch by default?
<IndyGunFreak> konam: ok, then its not a hardware issue\
<belred> does anyone know of any blog server to install on ubuntu?
<nerdboy1024> star sp512
<IndyGunFreak> konam: what am i talking about.. burn the ISO again, burn it SLOW, and try again, if it still doesn't work, download and burn the alternate install ISO
<nerdboy1024> tear bar recipt printer
<Flannel> belred: You could install anything.  Since they all run through a scripting language through a webserver
<nerdboy1024> indy? u like to burn a lot?
<konam> Falstius the fstab is pointing /dev/sd0 to /dev/cdrom.....
<IndyGunFreak> nerdboy1024: no.. but the alternate install CD is for PC's that have trouble booting the LIVE CD
<IndyGunFreak> has nothing to do with enjoying burning
<Absenth> IndyGunFreak....  Indianapolis Indy?
<miller[] > how do I prevent mouse acceleration
<konam> IndyGunFreak i'm on ubuntu, it use to recognize my dvd burner, i change my mb and now it doesn't
<IndyGunFreak> Absenth: yes... Beech Grove actually
<Absenth> <--- Fishers
<switchcat> Okay, I've installed tor and privoxy... but there doesn't seem to be a package for vidalia www.vidalia-project.net  am I mistaken?  am I missing a suitable repository, or is there a better alternative to vidalia?
<obf213> anyone use i8k for dell inspirions
<konam> IndyGunFreak then again, what are you talking about?
<IndyGunFreak> konam: i thought you were trying to install?
<konam> IndyGunFreak it seems so
<konam> excuseme if i misunderstood
<Falstius> konam: that doesn't make sense, you mean /dev/sd0 to /media/cdrom ?
<IndyGunFreak> konam: nevermind, good luck
<LeChacal> Falstius: how do i know the appropiate name for when the drive is in dev because i dont see any HDD in there just CD, floopy, and RAM
<belred> Flannel: isn't there one done already?
<konam> Falstius yeah, is the default setup
<IndyGunFreak> Absenth: i hate fishers..lol, no offense, traffic up there will make you suicidal during rush hour..lol
<Flannel> belred: wordpress is in the repositories
<Absenth> yeah I know :/
<konam> Falstius and it use to work
<Blouze> Falstius: this is vlc's output with another commercial DVD http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30741/plain/
<konam> with your indication i gonna point /dev/cdrom to /dev/cdrom
<Absenth> IndyGunFreak: I'm turning into a gun freak.  (but this is an Offtopic sort of thing so I'll drop it :)
<belred> Flannel: thanks... that's what i was after :)
<Falstius> LeChacal: it depends on the hd, is it ide, sata, usb, etc
<nerdboy1024> Falstius : it is a sp512 star printer tearbar paralelle
<LeChacal> Falstius: ide
<IndyGunFreak> Absenth: type this.. "/join #indygunfreak"... no quotes...
<Blouze> Falstius: could be same reason, different error?
<eboyjr> Is compiz pronounced, "Come Pizz"????
<Falstius> nerdboy1024: you have a real parallel port printer?  wow.
<Falstius> Blouze: weird.. it is at least trying now.
<Floker> hey - how can i scan a network for samba shares?
<konam> Falstius do what you said anyways?
<sauvin> Where the !@#$#@ do you get a parallel port printer these days outside a flea market?
<Falstius> konam: no
<Viper550> sauvin: I'm not quite sure
<nerdboy1024> lol
<nerdboy1024> it is a recipt printer for a POS
<sauvin> a Pizza Oven Stuffing?
<Falstius> nerdboy1024: I'd just try different drivers.  I don't know enough to give you other meaningful advice.
<nerdboy1024> i am failing at my attempt to make a POS system for my stores, i am about 10,000$usd in the hole on this one
<Viper550> sauvin: point of service
<Falstius> konam: it is a SATA drive?
<sauvin> Ah.
<nerdboy1024> i think ima cry
<jonny> what a weird problem.  I can mount a drive, but it does not show up as a drive, I have to manually go to the directory I mounted it to.  How can I fix this?
<bruenig> nerdboy1024, I hear unemployment pays well
<Falstius> LeChacal: if it is ide, it should be /dev/hda1 or /dev/hdb1 or /dev/hda2 etc.  You can get a list of partitions with sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<konam> Falstius no, it isn't
<nerdboy1024> bruenig : onl;y if u pay taxes
<obf213> i just installed a package to moniter my fan and temp. when i try to run it i get this error /proc/i8k, what does that mean.
<obf213> do i have to reboot first or something
<eboyjr> Is Compiz pronounced, "Come Pizz"????
<Viper550> Com-Pizz
<eboyjr> k
<bruenig> bear-el
<Falstius> konam: what does ls -lh /dev/cdrom give?
<panfist> say "comp" as in "computer"
<eboyjr> thanks
<Viper550> computer pizzaz?
<nerdboy1024> i need a joint
<eboyjr> Viper550: lol, That's probably why they called it that... hmm....
<konam> Falstius with a CD/DVD in there or empty?
<Buzzygirl> hi folks
<Falstius> konam: shouldn't matter.
<obf213> anyone know if your install something that /proc/ thing
<Siph0n> if my ubuntu laptop keeps freezing for a few seconds every so often, and sometimes freezes for good, how can i tell whats doing it?
<obf213> if you install something that requires a /proc/  do you have to reboot?
<konam> Falstius 'ls: /dev/cdrom: the file or directory doesn't exist' obviously, something go wrong
<sauvin> Siphon, I'd fire up a terminal to use the TOP command to see what's hogging CPU and/or disk.
<Falstius> konam: yeah ... is there a /dev/hda that isn't a harddrive?
<bruenig> konam, /dev/cdrom if it exists at all would only ever be a symlink
<Falstius> bruenig: which is why I asked him to ls -lh
<Siph0n> sauvin: ok thanx, i did that :) ill see if it helps
<Viper550> you have to mount the CD-rom first
<konam> Falstius i've tried to mount it, but no, it doesn't work
<Falstius> konam: check dmesg for errors?
<quio> Hello Everyone.
<LeChacal> Falstius: well all that didtnt work but i found my problem thanks anyways
<Falstius> LeChacal: yay.
<konam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30742/ Falstius
<nadu> does anyone use cedega here?
<chrisfnet> I think I found my problem with Apache2. I have my home directory permissions set so people can't traverse my home directory (users on my machine) but that's preventing apache from reading the public_html directory inside of it. Hmm...
<quio> Does anyone have a suggestion for an accounting program for Ubuntu like MS Money or Quick Books?  Thanks
<threethreethree> is any one else experience complete outage of all official repositories and websites?
<chrisfnet> quio: gnucash?
<threethreethree> i just installed feisty fawn today
<konam> Falstius the last few lines of dmesg, they dont say nothing about scd though
<threethreethree> and cannot update or visit ubuntuforums
<threethreethree> or ubuntu.com
<Falstius> konam: why does it say your CDROM has multiple partitions?
<sodani_> can someone tell me how I can enable the 'service' command?
<matjan> hi, could anyone give me a hand with helping to understand some output from /var/log/messages?
<quio> <chrisfnet> Do you like this one?  I have heard of this in the past when I attempted to use Red Hat but was told it was not so secure and functional as the others.
<matjan> it concerns my internet connection...
<chrisfnet> quio: only been using it for a few months, but it's pretty nice..
<konam> Falstius it says sdc not scd, that is my cd/dvd
<Dhraak[Gwaihir] > okay, Ubuntu finally installed
<Dhraak[Gwaihir] > the partitioner finally decided to work with a modicum of speed
<quio> <chrisfnet> You download the account details to csv though correct?
<chrisfnet> quio: Eh? You can import CSV I believe
<quio> <chrisfnet>Will it set up the next years taxes as well?
<konam> Falstius sdc is a hard drive and is mounted
<threethreethree> Please, anyone? I have no access to official Ubuntu repositories or the official websites. Is anyone else experiencing these issues? I can access all other websites without any problems
<Flannel> threethreethree: which repos?
<threethreethree> all of the default ones
<chrisfnet> quio: That, I have no idea. I only use it as a personal accounting program. I user Peartree for my business.
<quio> <chrisfnet>When I said csv, I meant I do not think you can download a banks statements directly into the program gnucash as you can with MS money etc..
<Flannel> threethreethree: Well, 'default' varies depending on your location
<chrisfnet> quio: ah, yeah
<Falstius> konam: okay.  dyslexic moment. Is there a /dev/sg0 ?
<threethreethree> i can access google's and other third party repos but none of the ones provided with the distro, these include:
<threethreethree> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
<threethreethree> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
<threethreethree> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
<threethreethree> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
<threethreethree> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse
<threethreethree> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse
<threethreethree> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<Flannel> threethreethree: You don't need to paste.  Simply 'archive.ubuntu.com' wouldve sufficed
<threethreethree> oops, minus that last google one
<threethreethree> sorry, i am inexperienced
<Dhraak[Gwaihir] > Okay, I'm trying to disable tap=click with this laptop's touchpad
<nomad111> is there a repository that contains the latest eclipse version
<quio> <chrisfnet>Cool thanks.  I will give it a go and see how it works.  Is there a program like peachtree for Ubuntu?  I am trying to get away from MS.
<sauvin> That depends on the nature of the protocol used to communicate with your bank.
<nomad111> i need version 3.3
<nomad111> and i cant seem to get it to work simply downloading and using the one on the official eclipse site
<Dhraak[Gwaihir] > when I run gsynaptics, it tells me that I have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf
<nomad111> it simply hangs when it comes to loading the workbench
<JASe1> hi there ppl.  where can i get spanish support about ubuntu install ?
<Dhraak[Gwaihir] > where in xorg.conf would I put this option?
<Falstius> where is the smbpasswd in ubuntu?
<FFForever> why cant i see linux on my windows after i rebooted?
<sauvin> Aion, have you tried #ubuntu-es?
<Aion> nope, ty
<sauvin> FFForever, um, huh!?
<threethreethree> Flannel, any advice?
<FFForever> i installed samba..., set it up....
<Viper550> <FFForever> oh, thought it was a bootloader problem
<FFForever> rebooted 2 install another hd :D, and now i don't see meh samba
<abhi> i am not able to pair my nokia phone using wammu. pls help?
<Wolfgang> can an unclean shutdown mess up one's xorg.conf file?
<Viper550> You can't access the shares from YOUR OWN computer on Samba
<chrisfnet> quio: Not that I know of - it's pretty complex
<konam> Falstius yeah
<FFForever> Viper550, yeah u can :P
<sauvin> Samba is for looking at shares on OTHER computers on the network.
<FFForever> i know :)
<FFForever> my windows computer is next 2 me :D
<FFForever> it cant find linux anymore :(
<quio> <chrisfnet>  OK well thanks for the advice and your time.  Have a great weekend!
<FFForever> after i rebooted
<Flannel> threethreethree: you might try switching to a different mirror, us.archive.ubuntu.com, see if that helps
<sauvin> so you DO have two computers, both running at the same time and on the same net?
<obf213> does apt-get autoremove remove all packages that are not used
<threethreethree> ok, i will try that, thank you
<FFForever> yes.....
<DjViper> what can I use to figure out which process is accessing the HDD ?
<FFForever> i have 3 comptuers next 2 me :D
<FFForever> 2 linux 1 windows...
<Falstius> konam: er, really is there a sg3 (sg0 sg1 and sg2 should be your 3? SATA drives)
<FFForever> my other linux (this computer...) cant see the linux that i just rebooted....
<Wolfgang> does anyone here know if an unclean shut down messes with the xorg.conf file?
<sauvin> Kk, it might not see your Linux because (1) you don't have Samba running on the Linux machine, or (2) you don't have the network running properly, or (3) you don't have your Windows machine's network facilities running properly, or (4) you don't have a network drive on Windows mapped...?
<FFForever> i do :)
<konam> Falstius there's no sg3, but the sg0,1,2 have an 'X' on them
<sauvin> You're trying to get two linux machines to share directories?
<FFForever> i could see it b4 i rebooted the other linux computer....
<FFForever> i am trying 2 get all 3 2 share :D
<FFForever> it was all fine intill i rebooted....
<FFForever> how can i start samba directly?
<sauvin> Can two or more linux machines share directories with samba?
<sauvin> I'd use NFS.
<FFForever> hes :D
<FFForever> yes*
<FFForever> ive done this b4....
<Falstius> konam: that's just permissions.  I'm trying to think of a reason why your cdrom isn't being emulated as SCSI anymore, but also isn't mounted as /dev/hda
<FFForever> and right now i just want windows 2 see both....
<sauvin> Mmkay, you're saying right now Linux machine A isn't seeing samba shares on Linux machine B, correct?
<royel> FFForever: /etc/init.d/samba start
<drewh> greetings...anyone have any experience w/ an intel ipw3945?  It says the kill switch is on, any idea how to toggle it?
<threethreethree> Flannel, no luck with those mirrors. Still says I cannot resolve. It appears it is a DNS issue from the error messages but I can resolve most any other site.
<FFForever> how do i get output from samba?
<FFForever> not through init.d
<FFForever> there is another way 2 start it....
<konam> Falstius it all started with the new motherboard, an foxconn, for the record
<Falstius> konam: and you installed off of the CD so, I assume the board and cdrom are compatible.  Are there any ide=scsi type options in /boot/grub/menu.1st?
<royel> FFForever: the only other way would be thru the gui, dont ask me how to do that, I have no clue when it comes to gui's
<Gaming1>  I was trying to install tovid 0.30 and after typing './configure' in the terminal mode it asks me to type 'su -c "make install"', after which it asks me to give the password upon which I get an error ssaying that 'su:Authentication Failed, Sorry'
<FFForever> there isn't like /etc/bin/samba?
<Falstius> FFForever: check /var/log/samba/
<royel> FFForever: samba, if installed should start at boot, if you've stopped it somehow, then the following: /etc/init.d/samba start or :sudo /etc/init.d/samba start is what you should do.
<threethreethree> so i take it no one else is experiencing my same issues then
<sidu> how to open 2 gedit  on desktop ? --
<MichealxRock> hello i need help with blender can you help me
<Gaming1>   I was trying to install tovid 0.30 and after typing './configure' in the terminal mode it asks me to type 'su -c "make install"', after which it asks me to give the password upon which I get an error ssaying that 'su:Authentication Failed, Sorry' What is the problem?
<sidu> each time when i open a txt file, they are in one gedit -- i try to have 2 gedit open at the same time -- howto ?
<rockets> Kev
<MichealxRock> hello
<MichealxRock> can you help me with blender 3d
<LOWER_CASE> Gaming1: using 'su' logs you in as root: you need the root passwd, not yours.
<FFForever> what is the default ubuntu root password?
<MichealxRock> :(
<rockets> Gaming1: also ubuntu has no root password by default. if you need a root shell use sudo -i
<FFForever> and is it auto made when installing or is it one password fits all?
<MichealxRock> can some one help with blender 3d
<Gaming1> ok I will try
<psilocyde> can anyone help me with this error code? "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<konam> Falstius nope
<sfreak> you can also use sudo passwd root to set a password
<royel> FFForever: there is not one
<royel> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pawan> can roboform be used with ubuntu
<FFForever> can you unrm -r?
<royel> FFForever: no
<pawan> how to manually connect to broadband
<MilitantPotato> is there a way to reset the KDEwallet password or am I on a wild goose chase?
<Gaming1> After I enter the root how do I access the desktop
<psilocyde> anyone?
<Falstius> psilocyde: what?
<MilitantPotato> Gaming1: /home/usrname/desktop
<psilocyde> trying to upgrade and getting an errorcode
<FFForever> so the root password is blank.....
<psilocyde> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<MichealxRock> ah im bord
<royel> FFForever: not blank, not set, not active
<pawan> how to rename the broadband connection
<MichealxRock> can some one help me with blender 3d
<LOWER_CASE> I clicked on Update: it's coming up with: firefox-gnome-support, libnspr4, libnss4, firefox, but warns "CAN'T BE AUTHENTICATED". What does this mean? Who do I trust?
<Falstius> konam: I'm out of ideas :(  sorry.
<MichealxRock> >:
<MichealxRock> dose any one now how i can complete my first person shooter game in blender 3d
<Gaming1> it says invalid directory
<Siph0n> i tried searching ubuntuforums.org for reviews about the Dell Latitude D400.... but didnt see anything... anyone have experience with that laptop ?
<Flannel> threethreethree: How about the IP itself?  Uh, ubuntu.com is... 82.211.81.158
<psilocyde> would i have better luckin the forums?
<Falstius> psilocyde: is your network working?  The file is there and isn't corrupted.
<MichealxRock> >:o
<Ademan> aren't there a couple projects for open router firmware?
<psilocyde> im chatting with the same machine
<MichealxRock> can any one any one help me please with blender 3d
<MichealxRock> please
<MichealxRock> :(
<Ademan> MichealxRock: what's the problem?
<Gaming1> Is there a substitute for the command "su -c "make install""?
<MichealxRock> i need help with blender 3d
<Falstius> psilocyde: is that the whole error?  Use pastebin if there are multiple lines.  Can you do wget http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 ?
<nickrud> Siph0n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeC400
<Ademan> MichealxRock: what exactly is the problem though?
<MichealxRock> do you have any ideas
<Ademan> does it not install?
<Ademan> does it not run?
<psilocyde> ill try that
<MichealxRock> need help with my first person shooting game please help
<MilitantPotato> where's the KDE folder?
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I make feisty show a specific icon instead of a blank white one for a specific file type, for example jar file type?
<threethreethree> Flannel, I can successfully ping the IP you provided
<threethreethree> no problems at all
<Q_Continuum> I have my Ubuntu laptop, which I want logged in normally, but I would also like to (via a second term, 1-6 or 8) log in over XDMCP...is this possible?  (have two X-sessions running simultaneously)?
<Ademan> MichealxRock: i think you're in the wrong place, try #blender
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, what do you mean by the kde folder?
<FFForever> what would really happen if i ran rm -r / would i really destroy my system?
<LOWER_CASE> Gaming1: how about 'sudo make install' (sudo runs the command with root privileges but not as root?)
<MilitantPotato> the KDE wallet program folder
<Falstius> FFForever: yes.
<MilitantPotato> ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<Ademan> FFForever: if you had the correct privileges, yes, but you'd need to sudo, or run it as root
<konam> Falstius ok, thanks :)
<MichealxRock> iv all ready tryed that
<Pie-rate> what's the best place to put a script i want to run on boot? doesn't have to run that early, but it does have to run before login.
<MilitantPotato> I'm not seeing .kde in root
<daedra> AWESOME - I've now got vga=791 in my terminal :D
<Gaming1> After configuring and compile it tells me to run setup.sh script by typing sudo ./setup.sh but I get an error saying that command not found
<FFForever> how big are the ubuntu source cd's?
<sleepster> anyone know why a fresh installation of Ubuntu would pause for about 3 minutes and then finally run
<Ademan> MichealxRock: have you tried #gamedev on irc.afternet.org ? they always talk about making games, that's what a lot of them do for a living
<sleepster> It pauses at the bootup
<royel> FFForever: who told you to do that?
<FFForever> a friend of mine...
<royel> FFForever: not a good friend if you ask me
<Falstius> FFForever: the install CD is 1 CD, about 700mb.  The source isn't on the CD but you can download it.
<threethreethree> i have to run out for a second, if anyone has solutions please PM me or something. thanks again!
<FFForever> i just need source cd's incase a client wants one i can give it to them to comply with gpl :)
<MichealxRock> Ademan: thank you
<FFForever> i am going 2 start giving out systems with ubuntu on it....
<sleepster> My Ubuntu setup runs and then when it is showing me the Ubuntu logo, it just sits there for like 3 minutes, and then after... it continues to load
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, that's because you haven't run kde as root, I'd guess
<sleepster> would anyone know why it does that?
<sleepster> or how I could figure out
<sleepster> why it does tha
<kitche> FFForever: really all you have to tell the client is how to get the source really to comply with the gpl
<Gaming1> How do I return to the default user from root?
<FFForever> but i like 2 have it on hand just incase......
<daedra> Gaming1: su - [USERNAME] 
<jessica> or just 'exit' if you got there via su
<royel> Pie-rate: depending on what you need the script to do would make a huge difference, but if you are talking about a init script, try the example file in /etc/init.d/skeleton
<Falstius> kitche: that's not always true, but I don't think in this case he'd really be considered the distributor.
<daedra> the dash fully emulates all the users configuration files
<Mr_Happy> how do I get the list of rooms
<LOWER_CASE> Gaming1: do an ls setup*  You should see setup.sh in this directory (the . in ./setup.sh means look in the current working directory)
<EADG_> Mr_Happy:   /list
<Pie-rate> royel: found my answer in ubotu
<Pie-rate> i guess the useless bot was useful for something for once. that thing pisses me off.
<MilitantPotato> whats the command to delete files?
<FFForever> can i have my system start eth0/1 but not call for a dhcp?
<MilitantPotato> dl?
<MilitantPotato> sudo dl blahblah ?
<daedra> MilitantPotato: rm    BUT BE CAREFUL WITH IT
<MilitantPotato> will do daedra
<MilitantPotato> ty
<FFForever> so where can i dl the source cd(s)..........
<FFForever> i didn't see any dl location on the ubuntu site
<daedra> MilitantPotato: I recommend typing sudo alias rm="rm -i"
<Gaming1> there is no such directory
<Ademan> FFForever: why do you need the source code?
<Gaming1> as setup.sh?
<kitche> FFForever: don't think ubuntu has source cd's
<MilitantPotato> whats that do dae?
<royel> FFForever:  there is no source cd's
<Ademan> FFForever: if you need the source (which i doubt you do) of a package, you do sudo apt-get source package-name
<FFForever> ..., i was reading the shipit thingie..., it said i could get source media if i pay for shipping
<Ademan> or rather without the sudo
<daedra> MilitantPotato: It 'renames' rm to ask if you're sure you want to delete that file
<royel> !source | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<daedra> and then you just type y [ENTER] 
<MilitantPotato> ah cool :)
<Ademan> FFForever: i don't think it literaly means source code
<brk3> can someone tell me if wine can run batch files..?
<Pie-rate> if the answer could be given by "factoids" there could just be a website with them, with a much better interface than some stupid irc bot has. of course, the basic problem that the bot causes wouldn't really be solved, which is that everyone would spam http://omgfactoidthatyou'vealreadyseen instead of !omgfactoidthatyou'vealreadyseen
<MilitantPotato> thanks again :)
<Cerzu> so do i just ask for help in here
<Cerzu> or do i go to a sub channel or somin?
<royel> Pie-rate: but then, we couldn't have fun doing this...
<LOWER_CASE> Gaming1: what do you see when you type this>     ls set*
<daedra> Aresilek_: You can get source distrobutions - I've got an 8GB double sided disc of debian 4.0
<astro76> Pie-rate, they certainly could, and are, but people don't read them and ask here
<royel> !off-topic | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<royel> Pie-rate: err
<daedra> then theres Gentoo, Source Mage...
<Aresilek_> daedra?
<Pie-rate> royel: owned.
<imaginator> are any of you familiar with how hw0:0 maps to an audio device?
<royel> Pie-rate: what you talking about, I owned the bot :)
<Gaming1> Can you just tell me how to install tovid-0.30?
<Pie-rate> royel: more like the bot owned you.
<Xecuter88> hi
<daedra> Aresilek_: sorry wrong person
<daedra> I'M CRAZY
<imaginator> I'm using the program recordmydesktop with Feisty, and somehow it uses hw0:0 to mmap I guess the device, but it doesn't work.  I suspect because I have 2 audio cards.
<Xecuter88> i need some help compiling, is this the right place to ask?
<daedra> "IRC is just multiplayer notepad" :D
<LOWER_CASE> Gaming1: personally, no.  Also if directing a question to an individual, please put their name first (like I have done with yours).
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to use roboform in ubuntu
<Cerzu> Ok, so i have been dual botting windows XP and Ubuntu on a 80G hard drive (w/ partitions, i only kept windows for world of warcraft) and it was working fine. It would ask me whenever i turned my computer on if i wanted Linux or Windows. However, when i installed vista it boots only to vista and doesn't give me the option for linux. The linux partition is still there and i TOLD vista to install on the xp partition but hey MS is gay li
<FFForever> daedra, how do i use a go2line in notepad on irc?
<Cerzu> im on my shitty windows atm
<royel> Pie-rate: pff
<royel> !offtopic | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xecuter88> Cerzu: you have to reinstall grub
<Gaming1> Can someone just tell me how to install tovid-0.30?
<astro76> !grub | Cerzu
<ubotu> Cerzu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheManiacKY> I have a ubuntu server running 7.04. It currently has 1 network card. IF I was to turn off the machine and pop an additional network card in it. Once the system boots up will it find the new network card and assign it to eth1? Or am I going to have to edit a million different config files?
<daedra> FFForever: WHAT?
<imaginator> Cerzu: you could probably make a boot CD or floppy with grub to fix it.
<pawan> how to rename broadband conenction
<imaginator> oops, too late :)
<Cerzu> THANKS!
<royel> Pie-rate: :)
<Cerzu> haha is Ubotu a bot?
<Falstius> pawan: you need to reinstall grub.  You can use a liveCD to do this.  There are instructions on google.
<Cerzu> cause thats pretty accurate
<royel> FFForever: what is notepad?
<Falstius> !grub | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FFForever> ...
<psilocyde> i think i did this right http://pastebin.com/m5dcb1704
<FFForever> i can go 2 the samba share directly.....
<FFForever> now....
<Cerzu> ok well im gonna go try to install grub thanks guys...WINDOWS SUCKz =P
<FFForever> but i can see it on a list of workgroup computers....
<Xecuter88> im trying to compile some drivers for my echo mia soundcard. Trying to get to work on UbuntuStudio. but when i run "./configure --with-cards=mia,via82xx --with-sequencer=yes" i get "checking for kernel linux/version.h... no
<Xecuter88> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<Xecuter88> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Xecuter88> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<Xecuter88> sources (default is /usr/src/linux)." What to do?
<TheManiacKY> Help please. I have a ubuntu server running 7.04. It currently has 1 network card. IF I was to turn off the machine and pop an additional network card in it. Once the system boots up will it find the new network card and assign it to eth1? Or am I going to have to edit a million different config files?
<mjs> royel it's the only bug free app from microsoft :)
<imaginator> Xecuter88: did you install the Linux sources?
<Falstius> pawan: sorry, I got the name wrong :)  That was for cerzu.
<imaginator> there is a package you can install with synaptic
<Xecuter88> imaginator: what do you mean? the kernel?
<psilocyde> anybody read that pastbin link?
<Cerzu> oh hey while im here can i shrink my linux partition and add that to my vista partition (for room for world of warcraft) while in ubuntu?
<imaginator> Xecuter88: some drivers need the kernel sources, rather than just the binary (that Ubuntu includes and runs with).  So you'll need to install the kernel sources package.
<Xecuter88> Crezu: not the root-partition. it's best to use a live-cd
<Stettin|work> Can anyone help me edit some files on my USB HD (set to boot to Ubuntu) from a LiveCD? I made some changes trying to get active directory authentication working, now I can't even log in (I have backup files). I cannot rename/change files on my USB using the live nautilus, and when I sudo nautilus the usb disk isn't listed
<Xecuter88> imaginator: how do i do that?
<Cerzu> so you mean if i want to resize my partition i have to dump my ubuntu and re install?
<imaginator> Xecuter88: use synaptic under System -> Administration
<Xecuter88> and install?
<Xecuter88> name?
<Falstius> Cerzu: he meant you need to boot from a CD to resize the root partition.
<Flannel> Cerzu: You can only move the foot of ext3 (and ntfs) partitions.  You do need to do it from a liveCD though
<Cerzu> hmm not 100% clear on it but im sure ill manage
<swaj> Question:  I installed Ubuntu Feisty on my laptop about 2 weeks ago, it went very quickly and I'm quite happy.  So I finally decided to convert my desktop to Unbuntu also, however I notice that during the copying files process it's taking significantly longer than my laptop did.  It's been copying for almost an hour and it's at 66%... it is progressing, but quite slowly.  Are there known issues with Ubuntu and SATA DVD burners?  I'm
<swaj> not using traditional UATA
<pawan> how to use wine windows media player
<mjs> have anyone test it .net app under linux?
<Cerzu> thanks for the help guys this is the first live chat ive been in ever that i wasnt laughed at for being a noob lol
<imaginator> Xecuter88: according to dpkg --list:  linux-source-2.6.20                        2.6.20-16.29
* royel laughs at Cerzu 
<royel> Cerzu: just kidding :)
<psilocyde> im thinking i need to rebuild my repository indexes maybe, thinking something maybe wrong in there.
<Cerzu> hmmm to disconnect from server can i just close this window?
<psilocyde> can i get a hand with that?
<royel> Cerzu: yes
<imaginator> Xecuter88: that gets you the sources, and then you'll probably have to use that --with-kernel option
<Cerzu> lol thanks guys
<EADG_> Cerzu: /part then /quit
<imaginator> Xecuter88:  on my machine after I installed that kernel source package it ends up in: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20
<Xecuter88> imaginator: ok. i'm installing now. let you know in a minute...
<mm_202> Guys, is there an [easy]  want to to able to store my /home/user directory somewhere and (for example, a laptop) be able to offline and then have my files sync back up when it gets connected back to the network?  I guess a cross between nfs and svn.
<imaginator> as most drivers that aren't part of the kernel and require the sources assume /usr/src/linux you probably will need: ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20  or something  like that.  Hopefully the driver comes with a README :)
<niuq> ive installed c/c++ packet compiler for netbeans 5.5. and when i try to compile a proyect it ask for Resolve Missing Native Build tools.... i am running linux btw, and not sure if what i am missing is the g++ compiler
<royel> mm_202: maybe rsync
<Falstius> imaginator: the /usr/src/linux think went out of style with the 2.4 kernel.
<mm_202> thanks royel, I'll check it out.
<imaginator> can someone explain to me how magic sequences like this:  hw0:0 and hw1:0 map to ALSA audio devices?
<imaginator> I can't seem to find them listed in dmesg
<swaj> has anybody else notice very, very slow performance when copying from a Serial ATA dvd drive?
<Falstius> swaj: if you want to send me a serial ATA dvd drive I'll test it for you :)
<royel> Falstius: swaj: lol
<swaj> Falstius, lol, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop from a S-ATA dvd drive onto an S-ATA hard drive and it's soooooooooooooo slow
<Falstius> niuq: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<niuq> ok.
<royel> swaj: just a guess, but sometimes the media reacts differently on different drives, some media works great on some drives and other it works terribly
<imaginator> swaj: is it using a lot of CPU according to top?   It could be that the transfer mode has fallen back to a slower mode
<swaj> imaginator, I'm trying to check Top, but my system is so bogged down it's taking forever to even load a terminal
<swaj> imaginator, this in on a dual-core Opteron, too
<imaginator> swaj: sounds like it's not using DMA then.
<swaj> my CPU is actually almost idle
<swaj> it's just my system is unresponsive
<blazemonger> why is it that open source free software is functioning and performing better than alot of proprietary stuff?
<blazemonger> like seq-24..ZERO latency i know it's a very simple interface but i could care less about some fancy interface
<niuq> Falstius: did not found the package
<swaj> imaginator, how do I check DMA?  I used to know the command but I forgot :/
<niuq> ive installed c/c++ packet compiler for netbeans 5.5. and when i try to compile a proyect it ask for Resolve Missing Native Build tools.... i am running linux btw, and not sure if what i am missing is the g++ compiler
<imaginator> swaj: can you find the lines in your dmesg that correspond to the device?  you might also try hdparm to see what it's set to use.
<Falstius> niuq: my bad, there was an extra s, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<niuq> Falstius: ok, i'll try it out
<niuq> Falstius: and what is supposed to do that package?
<zeldafan500> i have my msn hacked perfectly for nudge-bombing people. xD
<pawan> how to use roboform in ubuntu
<blazemonger> who needs roboform when you have all of the nice software
<blazemonger> ubuntu has better sequencing software in functionality on older systems than most windows stuff
<astro76> niuq, it installs gcc, g++, make, and a couple other things
<pawan> any form filling and password remembering software
<blazemonger> ubuntu has turned this old pentium into a low budget daw ehe
<blazemonger> p3
<imaginator> swaj: for example with my disk: sudo hdparm /dev/sda1  that reports what type of transfers it can perform, DMA and so on.
<blazemonger> tand the only thing that it does is sequence midi :)
<Xecuter88> looks like i didn't need to... tried to use a linux-header-folder and it worked...
<home_> someone help me with 8500gt install???
<niuq> astro76: ok thx
<swaj> imaginator, installer finished finally - -rebooting to see what it's set to
<Falstius> niuq: it will install the g++ and gcc compilers
<blazemonger> are proprosed  prerelease updates reccomended in ubuntu fiesty?
* Falstius was afk.
<home_> how do i get my 8500 gt installed properly?
<nerdboy1024> someone help me track down the guy that sold me the POS hardware and kill him
<home_> what are the steps to install 8500gt?
<zabi1> Some oneone help me Figure out how to start a vnc session?
<oneone> google vnc
<Falstius> zabi1: I start one with vnc4server -geometry 1024x768 -fp /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc -depth 16 -extension XFIXES
<imaginator> zabi1: are you doing a connection to a vncserver or starting a server?
<swaj> imaginator, it's a DVD drive at /dev/scd0, it shows 3 lines and then says  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<zabi1> imaginator: starting
<Falstius> oneone: there are some known bugs in feisty's vnc that make starting it cryptic.
<imaginator> I use tightvnc without any problems
<home_> can someone refer me to a channel that actualy helps you?
<obf213> is rythmbox anygood, or should i stick with exaile.
<zabi1> imaginator: what if i dont have an active destop on the computer though
<Gaming3> Does Nvidia Geforce Fx 5200 AGP require nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy drivers?
<oneone> there are a lot of bugs in feisty
<Xecuter88> obf213: you'll have to test it for you're self
<zabi1> Gming3: i think just the glx
<swaj> !nvidia | home_
<niuq> Falstius: thx it worked
<threethreethree> im back now if any one has any more suggestions
<Gaming3> thanks
<ubotu> home_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oneone> for one it is almost inposable to get apache, PHP and Mysql to work togeather
<zabi1> gaming3: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<oneone> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<imaginator> zabi: you don't need one.  tightvncserver :1   (I think that initially asks for a password to setup vnc server)  then you can use vncviewer to connect to the server.
<threethreethree> once again, the problem is ZERO accessibility to any official Ubuntu resources (sites and repositories namely)
<zabi1> imaginator: how do i start a desktop if i dont have one active on the computer to vnc to
<Falstius> oneone: my wife managed it just fine.
<oneone> i did too
<oneone> took me a few hours
* mjs is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<imaginator> zabi1: : see that "tightvncserver :1"   run that :)
<oneone> but broke down when i decided to use postgrs
<zabi1> install that?
<imaginator> or even tightvncserver :0
<imaginator> zabi: yes install tightvnc.  I find it works pretty well.
<zabi1> imaginator: if im not logged into my cmputer?
<imaginator> I don't understand
<zabi1> ok i restart my computer
<Falstius> zabi1: you shouldn't use vnc over an open network.  It is better to use it with ssh.
<home_> what the hell is the matter with you people? who you got to fuck in here or live next door to to get some mother foockin help? some mother fuckin ass holes are playin favorites in here
<zabi1> imaginator: it wont let me vnc in if my deslptp isnt active
<home_> fuck you !!
<zabi1> Falstius: i use ssh
<oneone> lol
<zabi1> how do i use ssh to start an active desltop for me to vnc into
<Falstius> zabi1: you can tunnel vnc through ssh to encrypt it.
<imaginator> zabi1: you can install it over ssh with apt-get I think
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> hello i need help
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> i tried to install xubuntu using loop installer wubi
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> but i have already downloaded the alternate install cd
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> i want wubi to use it but how
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> ?????
<zabi1> Falstius: if i tullel it though putty that encrypts it?
<zabi1> if it Tunnel*
<Falstius> zabi1: you can do it with putty too
<punklej> r efnet
<ytutyutyu> can any body hear me hellooooooooooooooo
<punklej> sldkfjas;lkfjasldkfja;lsdkfj
<zabi1> Falstius: do you know how to start an active desktop though ssh so that i can vnc into my computer?
<Falstius> /ignore ytutyutyu
<Falstius> stupid gaim irc ...
<peer> hi ytutyutyu
<Gaming3> how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ytutyutyu> hi
<swaj> !enter | ytutyutyu
<ubotu> ytutyutyu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<martoya> Gaming3: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xecuter88> <imaginator> it didtn work with linux-source so i tried linux-headers-xxx-generic. but i'm running a lowlatency-kernel. is that going to be a problem?
<imaginator> Gaming3: sudo youreditor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peer> lol@ubotu
<Falstius> zabi1: yeah, you ssh to the other machine.  apt-get install vnc4server or tightvncserver, and then run the server.
<imaginator> Xecuter88: I don't know.  I'm not familiar with the changes of the low-latency kernel
<Xecuter88> <imaginator> ok i'll just test it then...
<Gaming3> thankls
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> hello i need help
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> i tried to install xubuntu using loop installer wubi
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> but i have already downloaded the alternate install cd
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> i want wubi to use it but how
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> ?????
<sport> what does seting up a ftp server mean opposed to not setting up ftp?
<obf213> can you uninstall gaim after you have pidgin
<obf213> or do they run on top of each other
<scoobydoo28139> hello again help room
<peer> !paste |yty
<ubotu> yty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> I'm trying to run Firestarter on a non administrative account, but it keeps requesting an admin password, how can I make it launch w/o giving the password to the user.  Ubuntu Fiesty.
<scoobydoo28139> I would like some install help with a nvidia card.
<zabi1> 1Falstius: i installed tightvncserver and i typed in tight vncserver and it said Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup
<zabi1>  but it wont let me vnc into it
<zabi1> scoobydoo29139: what kind of nvidia card is it? lspci to find out if oyu dont know
<sport> what does setting up a ftp server mean opposed to not setting up ftp? is ftp file sharing ?
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<ari_stress> what is the latest desktop effect for ubuntu?
<metbsd> anyone here?
<Co_What> Hi......semua
<zabi1> ari_stress: where are u located its11 at night here
<Co_What> ada org indonesia di sini?
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<scoobydoo28139> zabil: It is a new nvidia pny 8500GT
<Falstius> zabi1: what kind of error message do you get?
<MilitantPotato> ty
<metbsd> anyone here?
<ari_stress> zabi1: i'm in GMT +7 (south east asian)
<Xecuter88> <ari_stress> compiz fusion i think. but still a beta. it's 04.43 here...
<imaginator> scoobydoo28139: if you're lucky the System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager will work for you
<swaj> is there a linux-equivalent to the windows SMB technology that doesn't require NFS?  Last I saw NFS was horrible, but I'd still like to see a way to mount folders remotely in Linux to make file sharing a bit easier
<Co_What> ada orang indonesia di sini?
<ari_stress> Xecuter88: thanks
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, use the path they mention for debian, and use use visudo to edit
<scoobydoo28139> imaganator: it doesn't
<ziroday> !id | Co_What
<ubotu> Co_What: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Falstius> swaj: samba is the linux version of windows file sharing (they are compatible)
<mjs> how can I writte something with nano with accents (I guess it's the word in english) like for example    etc..
<Jhovall> Can someone help me with installing a scanner?
<MilitantPotato> ok
<Co_What> thanks ubotu :)
<MilitantPotato> ty nickrud
<wckdklw0n> i am currently using ubuntu live cd and was wondering if there was a way i can update this and make a new live cd with everything i have done so far (saved settings etc)
<swaj> Falstius, I know, but what I'm saying is, can I do something *like* samba between Linux boxes?  I know samba works for Linux -> Linux, but I didn't know if there was something better out there
<echosystm> hi, I have just learned that my ISP has a ubuntu repository online. however, some of the packages are not completely up to date. can i have my ISP repository as #1 priority, but default to the official ubuntu repo when packages are out of date? regardless... my internet is capped and I need to install ubuntu, so i gotta setup the ISP repo. can someone guide me through this?
<Falstius> swaj: why do something 'like' samba instead of samba?
<mjs> for example when i writte ol it apears Ol is this normal?
<imaginator> swaj: there is NFS.  there are also some other more scalable shared filesystems you could use.
<firebird612> How come when I try to uninstall desktop-effects to be able to install compiz fusion, it says it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop as well?
<echosystm> here is the liste of repositories: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/763778.html i don't know how to add the sources
<swaj> imaginator, NFS the last time I looked at it was pretty much garbage -- that aside, I'm assuming NFS and Samba are about my only real choices?
<Falstius> swaj: afs is also an option.
<mjs> echosystm: to edit your repositories lis just nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<scoobydoo28139> zabil: any ideas? or maybe some can point to step by step instructions?
<jsestri2> Does anyone here know how well aiglx works with XV compared to xgl?
<NemesisD> ok guys, out of the blue this machine i've been trying to install ubuntu on (which has been having alot of problems) now won't detect any ide drives, ive tried 2 different cables on both channels, nothing, anything else i should try before i consider my dreams of a fileserver forever lost?
<nickrud> firebird612, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, a list of packages to install. You can safely remove ubuntu-desktop; it's useful mostly when upgrading to a new release
<echosystm> ok now what about the key files?
<imaginator> Falstius: do you know what became of the plans to incorporate GFS into the kernel?
<jsestri2> NemesisD: do you have a wierd system?
<firebird612> nickrud: Ok, thanks
<echosystm> "Release.gpg"
<echosystm> there are 3 of them
<Falstius> imaginator: I'm not sure why a bulk food store has to do with filesystems ... but I don't know anything.
<imaginator> oh, I see a GFS2 in the sources.  So I guess it got merged
<mjs> echosystm sorry that i can't help you i'm still a noob :P
<Nutubuntu> firebird612, if you do remove ubuntu-desktop, do *remember* that you did so, when you later try to upgrade. :)
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> thanks
<echosystm> anyone else?
<imaginator> GFS is Redhat's distributed filesystem.  I'm not sure how it compares to NFS, but it might be better.
<firebird612> Nutubuntu: Ok, Thank you
<Falstius> swaj: if you tell use what you're trying to accomplish maybe we can give you a better answer.
<mjs> echosystm that's like what? repositories that need authentication?
<NemesisD> jsestri2, i dunno, 754 2.1 or 2.2ghz amd64, 1gb generic ram, chaintech nforce3 mobo, some old hard drives
<Nutubuntu> Does anyone know, is something like "make sure you have installed (k|x)ubuntu-desktop first" now part of the upgrade instructions each time?
<jsestri2> NemesisD: Are you sure that your drives have the correct configuration (jumpers etc.) Are you using RAID? Can your BIOS see the drives?
<Nutubuntu> NemesisD, does the bios see the drives?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: update-manager takes care of it, but for the manual ones, yes.  All your metapackages should be there (linux-[arch] , *ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard)
<scoobydoo28139> imaginator: any ideas?
<xilef___> Hi
<swaj> Falstius, I just want my laptop to be able to mount a "Music" folder on my desktop.  I'm thinking samba will be best
<Nutubuntu> t/y Flannel - I was bitten by that omission, once, back when...
<NemesisD> jsestri2, Nutubuntu, it was the other day, not anymore, cleared cmos, loaded failsafe defaults, jsestri2: no raid, jumpers correct
<echosystm> yes mjs
* mjs is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (15m 18s ago)
<echosystm> you need to load the keys in
<echosystm> or you get encryption errors
<wckdklw0n> i am currently using ubuntu live cd and was wondering if there was a way i can update this and make a new live cd with everything i have done so far (saved settings etc)
<jsestri2> NemesisD: If your BIOS can't see your drives, Ubuntu sure as hell won't beable to
<imaginator> scoobydoo28139: you can download the nvidia drivers, telinit to a different runlevel *I think* and build and install them with the console-mode tool that nvidia includes.
<Falstius> swaj: it will certainly be easiest.
<Nutubuntu> NemesisD,  if the drives are *not* detected in the bios, and no physical changes were made (e.g, cabling, etc.) ... sounds like time for either a cheap IDE card or a new mobo
<imaginator> scoobydoo28139: btw what's the problem with the restricted driver manager?
<Falstius> imaginator: gfs looks like the redhat answer to zfs (sun)
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, in a quick scan of the upgrade notes, it's not up in bright letters, no
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: I believe it's been part of the docs since at least Breezy upgrades.
<xilef___> I have an external PCMCIA sound card and the driver seems dead. I wanted to know how can I restart it ?
<girls_moet> hi
<NemesisD> Nutubuntu,  ugh project scrapped then, im just going to get a new video card instead :(
<bathat_> i've been trying to recover my partition table for some time now and i've run testdisk multiple times
<bathat_> it was able to reveal partition information and files but i never wrote the data to disk
<Nutubuntu> t/y nickrud, Flannel :) ... IIRC it was the Breezy upgrade that baffled me. It's been awhile now...
<bathat_> now it just says 'Disk doesn't contain a valid partition table'
<bathat_> is it possible that running testdisk so often resulted in corruption???
<Nutubuntu> NemesisD, I'm not by any means lordgawdkinghardware, so take what i say with a grain of salt. But ... if the BIOS doesn't see the drives something fairly basic is wrong.
<imaginator> bathat_: I'd imagine you'd have to run it thousands of times to see any effect.  Is your hardware flakey?
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, I also, hoary->breezy, it was unexpected ...
<bathat_> imaginator, it shows up in the bios
* Nutubuntu shakes nickrud's hand ceremoniously
<jsestri2> NemesisD: before you go for all is lost, play with the cables a little, make sure they are seated fully etc.
<bathat_> but it wasn't at one point and it only did once i switched in and out hdd's
<bathat_> it's just really odd how the partition table was fine last night after a testdisk scan and now it's wacked
<Falstius> Nutubuntu: you did set the jumpers on the HDs correctly, right?
<imaginator> bathat_: so it passes the initial POST?  but now your partition table is corrupt?  did you change anything last night?
<Getupstandup> Hi
<bathat_> it's entirely possible that the hardware is flaky
<Nutubuntu> Falstius,  it is NemesisD who is having the problem; I think he said he had set jumpers correctly though
<Getupstandup>  I need program to change format .dat to .txt. I have Linux Ubuntu 7.04. Pleasy answer me... [My english is terrible] 
<bathat_> this all started when i ran dd on /dev/sda1
<Falstius> Nutubuntu: sorry.
<Nutubuntu> n/p Falstius
<bathat_> which apparently wiped out my MBR
<bathat_> so i'm trying to recover the partitions and install grub again
<cardanto1> hey there, trying to upgrade my ubuntu distro to 6.10 and getting lots of errors like this one (while fetching files) "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" -- any thoughts?
<SchighSchagh> Can anyone help me install a scanner?
<bathat_> SchighSchagh, xsane
<SchighSchagh> bathat_ it doesn't detect my scanner
<Nutubuntu> SchighSchagh,  have you verified that your scanner will work with Linux?
<stroyan> bathat_: Was /dev/sda1 the source or the destination for dd ?
<bathat_> i'd look at their website
<bathat_> well, the input file was /dev/zero and the output was /dev/sda1
<eboyjr> How can I install a network scanner? It doesn't detect it.
<pawan1234> how to open rar files
<dabaR> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<SchighSchagh> Nutubuntu yes I have. it is a very old scanner though and I think the problem comes from the fact that I'm using an adapter to convert to a USB port.
<bathat_> dabaR, file-roller can do it, i'm sure
<dabaR> bathat_: that is a front-end
<bathat_> i know
<Nutubuntu> SchighSchagh, I've wondered about that kind of thing. Serial port to USB adapter?
<bathat_> not what pawan1234 is looking for, okay
<swaj> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cardanto1> my thoughts on the error "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" is that i need to update my lists file, ist that correct?
<nickrud> cardanto1,  http://packages.freecontrib.org doesn't have an ubuntu dir anymore
<swaj> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SchighSchagh> Notubuntu, No; I don't even know what the port is called. It's ancient. Let me see if I can look it up.
<cardanto1> nickrud -- any thoughts on how to fix this?
<nickrud> cardanto1, so, remove it from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cardanto1> nickrud, got it, but what do i replace it with?
<bathat_> stroyan, if i could just write the fixed partition table to disk, i'd be set
<nickrud> !medibuntu | cardanto1
<ubotu> cardanto1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TheManiacKY> HELP : Is there like some magic command I can run to have linux autodetect the new NIC I just installed? Or do I have to reinstall the OS for it to find the card? (I hope not the later)
<bathat> but that's proving to be very difficult
<dabaR> bathat_: no, that's not it, read the linked page, and you will know.
<milllmannn> anyone know where the log file for postfix is stored in dapper?
<DaniloCesar> O trying to install Ubuntu on my PC, but I'm having the "Loading, please wait" message and nothing happen! I'm stuck. What can I do?
<stroyan> bathat: I've never needed to use testdisk.  Just lucky so far.
<Tnax> does anyone know of a player or codecpack that makes it possible to play .amr files?
<nickrud> cardanto1, that the most likely place to get the stuff that was in plf. But I'd just comment out that part of the sources.list during the upgrade. In fact, I'd be inclined to comment out anything but official ubuntu during an upgrade
<cardanto1> sorry guys, i am confused, so what should i use, i wasn't going to use !medibuntu
<Safrole> How big should the \boot partition be?
<Safrole> Does 500 megs seem sensible?
<peer> safrole : atleast 6'
<dabaR> Safrole: for Ubuntu? You can just leave it on /
<Safrole> I'm doing this by myself.. because I pressed some dumb multimedia key and now ubuntu won't load
<Safrole> GRUB gets hung up on Error 17
<Safrole> so I'm following instructions for reinstalling grub
<dabaR> Safrole: they say to repartition?
<Falstius> Safrole: you don't need /boot (unless you really know what you're doing and then why are you asking here?), but 100mb is plenty
<cyberphaz> hmm i installed samba, now i have a "Shared folders" in my management section..but nowhere to configure samba itself...where do i configure samba? (since the shared folders are not showing up in my windows box as being shared)
<bathat> it should just be a matter of grub-install
<bathat> or use the SuperGRUB CD
<nickrud> milllmannn, /var/log, as mail*.log
<BrendanM> cyberphaz, you can configure samba by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<BrendanM> alternatively, there are some browser-based config utilities
<cyberphaz> is it needed to make the shared folders work?
<Nutubuntu> TheManiacKY,  did anyone answer you? The new nic should be discovered at boot time; you should not need to do anything drastic to make that happen.
<cyberphaz> i assumed that since it added the "shared folders" in my management section of Gnome, that it would work
<BrendanM> cyberphaz, I think you can also just right-click on a folder in nautilus
<BrendanM> and enable sharing from there
<C0_Wh4t> ada orang indonesia di sini?
<BrendanM> it'll automatically add that folder to your smb.conf
<cyberphaz> hmmm ok, wierd i dont see it then
<Falstius> cyberphaz: you should also run smbpasswd to create a smb user.  sudo smbpasswd -a username
<BrendanM> I have a different samba question
<BrendanM> so until recently I was able to access my samba server by its netbios name
<BrendanM> but recently I can only get to it by IP
<interfear> what do you all recommend for an ubuntu partition? 20gb?
<sodani_> can someone tell me where the iptables init script is installed?
<dabaR> and you did not disable it in the config?
<netyire> hi! how do you install software to your palm?
<BrendanM> I'm on a campus network that resolves domain names using WINS, so is there something I need to do to make samba identify itself to WINS?
<interfear> 10gb should probably be enough for anything you could possible want for linux i would assume
<kkrusty> has anyone installed the bcm43xx-fwcutter package?
<peer> sodani, install fedora instead
<mavsman4457> Hi I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Dell Dimension XPS T700r, which is pretty slow, and when I boot up to the CD I go to the install then it gives me a black screen with my mouse that I can move around, with lag
<dabaR> !anyone > kkrusty
<sodani_> peer: does that mean that there is no init script?
<mjs> how do I writte  letter with nano??
<kkrusty> dabaR: sorry
<netyire> hi! how do you install software to your palm?
<SchighSchagh> I have a scanner with an SCSI port that I'm converting to a USB port through a series of adapters. Can anyone help me install the scanner?
<peer> there is
<kkrusty> I get an invalid MD5Sum when I install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<BrendanM> mavsman4457, you might have better luck with the alternate text-mode installer CD. Especially if the system is really slow
<dabaR> !repeat > netyire
<BrendanM> mavsman4457, it's not really any harder to use, but it doesn't require as much RAM for the installer (and there's no live CD functionality)
<mavsman4457> BrendanM: I was going to try avoiding burning a new disc :/
<Absenth> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<smoenux> I'm trying to run a Java App, but I get "No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH variable".... I have all the Sun Java stuff installed. What can I do to fix?
<kkrusty> my wireless adapter used to work in edgy and its not working in feisty now
<netyire> anyone know how to use gnome-pilot's file conduit to install files?
<peer> smoenux : set environments
<Nutubuntu> SchighSchagh, what error(s) are you seeing?
<stroyan> netyire: I use jpilot to install files to a palm (abacus watch)
<SchighSchagh> Notubuntu, xsane is not detecting any scanners.
<SchighSchagh> Notubuntu, "no devices available"
<peer> etc/environments should contain 'JAVA_HOME=/path/to/jvm'
<SchighSchagh> Notubuntu, sane-find-scanner can't find it either, even as root
<smoenux> peer: aaa... thanks
<smoenux> gonna try that quick
<peer> np
<Wahyudinata> hmm i tried googling it but i cant find it so here it goes, what the hell is up with respawning too fast error in installing ubuntu??
<mavsman4457> BrendanM: I have been on that black screen for a couple of hours now, it's not going to do anything is it?
<sodani_> no one know where the iptables init script is?
<peer> hmmmm, cant believe i actually had information to share with someone
<lunargrove> Hey, does anyone know of any good statistics packages on the magnitude of SPSS for Linux?
<netyire> stroyan: thanks for the reply! I've tried jpilot, the sync fails though :(, gnome-pilot seems to be able to work with the device :D! just that when you click system -> preferences -> palmos devices -> conduits, the file conduits says it installs files on the palm, any idea how to make it work?
<BrendanM> mavsman4457, I really doubt it. I'd say bite the bullet and burn the text installer CD
<BrendanM> use a CD-RW if that makes you feel less wasteful
<mavsman4457> ok thanks
<Nutubuntu> SchighSchagh, IDK what to tell you. That's farther along than I had to go to install mine....
<BrendanM> lunargrove, you can try R. It's a really hardcore stats software
<Nutubuntu> lunargrove,  R?
<BrendanM> lunargrove, it's a lot harder to use than SPSS though.
<mavsman4457> BrendanM: This CD is also old, I probably got it September 06, could that make a difference?
<Wahyudinata> anybody?
<lunargrove> I'll look into it :) I'm thinking about switching from Mac to Linux and I need a good stats package for my Master's thesis work.
<stroyan> netyire: Are you using /dev/pilot?  and does it appear when you tell the palm to hotsync?
<netyire> check http://linux.die.net/man/1/gpilot-install-file , however, is there a way to do it using a gui , preferably gnome-pilot though :D
<pawan1234> rar file not opening
<pawan1234> its on desktop
<dissection> I have a rather silly question to ask but forgive me for being stupid. When my Amarok plays, it shows the album cover for some MP3s even though there's no jpg file in the MP3 folder. Where is it getting that from? Is it embedded into the MP3? How is that done? What is it called? Can I manually add any picture I want?
<BrendanM> lunargrove, R is really powerful. All the stats professors at my school use it for their research
<BrendanM> but the learning curve is steep
<netyire> stroyan: currently I think its /dev/ttyS0
<Falstius> lunargrove: my wife uses R
<lunargrove> That's ok with me, I really don't mind reading and trying things out until I get it
<stroyan> netyire: Oh.  I use a usb connection.
<lunargrove> ooh, there's an OS X build
<Nutubuntu> :)
<pawan1234> how to extrat rar file
<Wahyudinata> hello?
<Static> haha, I just did one of the smartest thing I could have possibly done (im new to the whole linux thing)
<BrendanM> lunargrove, yeah R is available for all major OSes. There's also some GUIs out there too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RKWard
<peer> is it bad to have both java 5 and 6 installed at the same time
<netyire> stroyan: :D! maybe jpilot works better with that. righto, try the command line :), thanks!
<dabaR> pawan1234: and you installed the rar package?
<Wahyudinata> anybody? im gettin no love here
<Nutubuntu> !ask | Wahyudinata
<ubotu> Wahyudinata: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peer> hi wahy
* dabaR sends Wahyudinata some love
<lunargrove> Drat, RKWard is KDE :(
<nickrud> peer, no, it's fine, and you can select which you want to use by sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Wahyudinata> i did
<royel> dissection: I can't give you some specifics, but alot of that is downloaded from the cd database
<pawan> how to install rar package
<Wahyudinata> hmm i tried googling it but i cant find it so here it goes, what the hell is up with respawning too fast error in installing ubuntu??
<Tnax> anyone know of a player or codec pack that can play .amr files??
<dissection> royel: So won't it be there if I disconnect from the internet?
<royel> dissection: anything that it has already downloaded will be.
<peer> !pos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> royel: And how is it saved? As a jpg or is it somehow embedded into the MP3? In other words, if I copy the same MP3 file to another computer that does not have an internet connection, will it show up there too?
<Wahyudinata> !ask test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wahyudinata> !ask hmm i tried googling it but i cant find it so here it goes, what the hell is up with respawning too fast error in installing ubuntu??
<nickrud> dissection, you can embed cover art, easytag is an easy way to do that
<BrendanM> Wahyudinata, what're you trying to do?
<peer> wahy, try the text installer
<royel> dissection: it's saved as some file type, maybe jpg, I'm not certain
<dissection> nickrud: Oh cool :D
<royel> dissection: it's not imbedded though
<Wahyudinata> peer: let me try that
<dissection> Oh
<cyberphaz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Wahyudinata> BrendanM: installing it
<BrendanM> yeah, cyberphaz, SWAT is pretty good I heard
<royel> pawan: sudo apt-get install rar
<scoobydoo28139> is there a how-to for installing my video card?
<BrendanM> Wahyudinata, yeah, I'd try the text installer
<BrendanM> scoobydoo, what kind of video card?
<peer> lol that is 2 people i helped
<jos1> anyone here use xen?
<peer> jos1, i use zest
<Wahyudinata> BrendanM: how to access that?
<pros1> ah yes, irish fresh it is
<dissection> nickrud: Any idea how is its saved? Is it part of the ID3, or saved separately somewhere as a hidden file?
<peer> lol
<SchighSchagh> Can anyone help me install a scanner?
<scoobydoo28139> if this is the listed ubuntu help channel it is kinda , well , bad
<WooD> hi all
<BrendanM> Wahyudinata, unfortunately, it's a separate CD image you have to download and burn. Does anyone know why they don't build it into the live CD too?
<WooD> how to make a backup of /var/www files ?
<peer> sch, hand me the cables
<BrendanM> scoobydoo, what do you want?
<pawan> installed rar now
<pawan> how to open rar file
<Wahyudinata> BrendanM: holy cupcake, i'll just install the server version then
<netyire> pawan: install unrar, try to open with file-roller
<BrendanM> Nobody can help you if we don't even know what kind of video card you have
<nickrud> dissection, everything I see uses embedded as the terminology, but ....
<BrendanM> Wahy, you can do the server install and then type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to add all the desktop software
<scoobydoo28139> nvidia 8500gt
<royel> scoobydoo28139: If you want better support, you could always use the official ubuntu support methods, of course those will involve a fee.
<pawan> installed unrar
<BrendanM> scoobydoo, did you look in the Ubuntu forums for that card?
<C0_Wh4t> I can't change my resolusion display, I'm use PCI-eX Ati Radeon X1600XT
<pawan> now how to open rar file with file-roller
<netyire> pawan: try double clicking the .rar file you want to open
<swaj> how do I force apt to install wine from the wine repos instead of from the ubuntu repos?  the version that winehq has is newer, and I'd rather use it
<C0_Wh4t> my resolusion optin only 1028x768
<netyire> pawan: it doesn't have to be painful ;)
<royel> pawan: sudo unrar /file/to/open /directory/to/open/to
<pawan> its opened
<pawan> thanks
<netyire> pawan: :D
<Wahyudinata> BrendanM: can I do that using the desktop and apt get the server apps?
<BrendanM> scoobydoo, here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2768497
<peer> lol
<scoobydoo28139> brendanm: yes i looked around the forums and concluded to get the drivers from nvidia, i did but everytime i do my machine won't start
<Falstius> swaj: the newer version should be choosen automatically
<scoobydoo28139> need to get help configuring x something
<BrendanM> Wahyudinata, you can apt-get basically everything. Is it LAMP you want for the server?
<Wahyudinata> yes
<BrendanM> scoobydoo, xorg.conf?
<Wahyudinata> P=for php
<swaj> Falstius, it's not -- it keeps getting wine-0.9.33 from the ununtu repository instead of wine-0.9.41 from winehq
<royel> !resolution | C0_Wh4t
<ubotu> C0_Wh4t: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pawan> can we use roboform in ubuntu
<scoobydoo28139> brenanm: i think so
<swaj> Falstius, nevermind, I forgot to do a "sudo apt-get update" after I added the winehq repositories
<pawan> how to install windoors applications
<BrendanM> Wahyudinata: here's a LAMP guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies   I think I used a different one when I set up my LAMP server, but that one looks like it should work
<xtknight> pawan, use Wine-Doors
<xtknight> no kidding
<Wahyudinata> wiiiiii
<Wahyudinata> BrendanM: thanks
<xtknight> pawan, you have options of !virtualization and !wine  .  for configuring WINE, you can use Wine-Doors http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<cyberphaz> does samba "need" a seperate user for it per se? i see the samba share but i cant access it...
<scoobydoo28139> sudo
<cyberphaz> as in, i can see the pc..
<xtknight> cyberphaz, it doesn't *need* one, but it's highly preferable
<xtknight> and secure..
<CineScope> i have wine 0.9.41 and don't have the winehq repositories
<BrendanM> cyberphaz, not necessarily
<cyberphaz> well atm i can see the samba pc, but if i double click it complains it cant access it
<BrendanM> if your network is secure, you can set security mode to "share"
<xtknight> cyberphaz, this samba PC you're trying to access is a Linux?
<BrendanM> and then any computer can access it without authenticating
<cyberphaz> yep ubuntu...
<CineScope> it just came across in the last day or two
<xtknight> cyberphaz, and you're trying to access it from a Windows macihne?
<cyberphaz> phazzie server (samba ubuntu) it says in my windows explorer
<cyberphaz> yes xtknight
<pawan> i want to install winamp
<xtknight> cyberphaz, it's probably easiest to go the other way.  unfortunately i'm not sure what to do about your problem
<xtknight> cyberphaz, other way, meaning Linux tries to access Windows PC
<netyire> pawan: try it with wine, winehq.com
<cyberphaz> i tried that, wont work cos its vmware :P
<CineScope> it is in fiesty-backports
<xtknight> cyberphaz, vmware?  so ;)
<Falstius> cyberphaz: you need to allow browsing.
<kersinc> ubuntu en espaol k alguien me diga
<cyberphaz> it already says "browsable= yes" i added the share via the shared files from the admin menu
<BrendanM> cyberphaz, you can also set "security = share" in smb.conf, but only do that if your network is secure/isolated/you don't care who gets at those files
<cyberphaz> hmm ok
<Falstius> cyberphaz: did you create a user with smbpasswd?
<BrendanM> That's what he didn't do
<Civik> StefG you here?
<cyberphaz> falstius, i was told it doesnt need a user per se
<Nutubuntu> !es | kersinc
<ubotu> kersinc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BrendanM> que beuno!
<BrendanM> *bueno
<Falstius> cyberphaz: it needs a user unless you do as BrendanM suggests and change the mode.  I would suggest adding a user, it is easy.  sudo smbpasswd -a username
<smoenux> after changing the PATH environment variable.... do I need to restart some service or something so that it knows it changed, or will it automatically have a effect?
<BrendanM> you probably need to restart something, but I have no idea what
<pawan> i want to install winamp
<smoenux> xmms
<smoenux> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<smoenux> pawan: try xmms ... it's a Winamp clone
<Civik> Anyone know how to get ahold of stefg?
<pawan> but there are no equilizer
<pawan> no visualizations effects
<smoenux> I remember seeing one
<BrendanM> pawan, there is a visualizer, but I had to compile it myself
<smoenux> ok... ya... I dont know about visualization
<BrendanM> I could find it for you if you want. Visualization is very spotty on Linux. Which sucks
<pawan> ya
<smoenux> why not use something nice, like amarok? :P
<pawan> how to get visualizations for amarok
<cyberphaz> bah still doesnt work...oh well another time then damn samba
<Falstius> pawan: there is an equalizer and visualization plugins.  you can install them using apt (not need to compile yourself)
<BrendanM> pawan, here: http://xmms-projectm.sourceforge.net/
<BrendanM> Smoenux, amarok has visualization?
<smoenux> not really sure lol
<smoenux> I remember seeing a option to enable visualizations... but it didn't work for me
<smoenux> so I just left it there, and never touched it again :P
<BrendanM> ProjectM was the only Linux visualizer I ever found. And it's awesome-looking (it's Milkdrop reimplemented) but unstable.
<echosystm> is 6.10 any more stable than 7.04 ?
<BrendanM> is 7.04 unstable for you?
<pawan> how to install projectm
<Falstius> even rythmbox has visualizations.
<BrendanM> pawan, I had to compile it from a source release.
<pawan> but no equilizer
<Ademan> is there a channel for openwrt?
<BrendanM> Falstius, are we talking "visualization" or a "visualizer"
<pawan> visualization
<BrendanM> because I think he's looking for more than just like a bouncing line or something
<echosystm> just wondeirng which one to install
<echosystm> anyway
<Falstius> BrendanM: which is which?
<echosystm> the dvd release... is it an alternate or normal install?
<DaniloCesar> How can I change boot options before Ubuntu install (on grub screen yet)
<DaniloCesar> ?
<BrendanM> Falstius, to me, "visualizer" implies something on the level of milkdrop, or the iTunes visualizer. With lots of different full-screen patterns
<dissection> nickrud: I just tried easytag and embedded an MP3 into the file. It showed up in amarok with no problem. If I send this file to someone else, he can see the picture too?
<nickrud> dissection, yes
<Falstius> BrendanM: to me it implies some kind of fourier transform.  I meant visualization.  A full screen of pretty swirly colors.  It is fairly basic, I know xmms has more options.
<nickrud> dissection, as long as his client is capable of reading the image
<bluesmoon> jcole?
<bluesmoon> jeremy cole?
<BrendanM> Falstius, the default options on XMMS for me were either "scope" or "peaks". Neither one was very impressive.
<BrendanM> maybe I've got an old version of XMMS
<jcole> bluesmoon: nah
<bluesmoon> ah, okay
<Falstius> BrendanM: xmms-blursk, xmms-bumpscope, xmms-goom, xmms-iris, xmms-jess, xmms-synaesthesia are just a few of the visualization plugins in apt.
<UND3RDOG> hola
<Civik> Anyone tell me why in Grub> when i type root (hd0,0) i get disk doesnt exist
<Tnax> does anyone know if and how to make it possible to play.amr files?
<daning> mplay i think
<pawan> i downloaded projectm
<pawan> but how to install it for amarok
<BrendanM> So does anyone have any idea why I can't reach my samba server by name (only IP)?
<dr_willis> BrendanM,  puts its name/ip in the hosts file perhaps.
<Dezine> anyone know of a good program for managing posting to a blog? ie to a wordpress blog, I used to use blogdesk on windows.
<Phrozen_One> what methods are there to mount a partition for a non-priviledged user, is FUSE the only method?
<BrendanM> dr_wills, thanks, I'm actually on a big campus network which uses a WINS server for name resolution, so I'd like to be able to reach it from any machine on campus
<BrendanM> I need to get it to identify itself to WINS somehow
<RudyValencia> hi, how do I turn off IPv6?
<RudyValencia> (in Ubuntu Feisty)
<RudyValencia> ubotu: ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Falstius> Tnax: looks like there is something called 3gpp ... you'd probably need to convert them to mp3 to really play though.
<dr_willis> BrendanM,  thats over my head doing it that way. :) Thers the 'samba-doc' packages with books detailing that more powerfull stuff. :)
<Dezine> I think I found one :)
<Falstius> Phrozen_One: if you include the 'user' option in fstab for that partition a user can mount it.
<pawan> robofrom for ubuntu
<Phrozen_One> Falstius, r\w?
<Tnax> falstius: okej, ill look it up, know of any converter program that is kapable of making that?
<Falstius> Phrozen_One: yes, assuming linux has rw support for it.
<marx2k> Question: Is there a utility for NVidia cards that will expand/shrink the DVI-out for an HDTV screen? It's a feature available in the NVidia control Panel for XP - This has to do with an overscan issue
<BrendanM> dr_wills, I've looked at some of those samba-docs. They're brutal. Bleh. I guess I'll go back to searching forums.
<Falstius> Tnax: google gives me this http://www.aquarionics.com/article/name/How_to_convert_AMR_files_to_MP3
<Civik> Anyone tell me why in Grub> when i type root (hd0,0) i get disk doesnt exist
<dr_willis> BrendanM,  read them. play with samba. read them again. :) thats how i learned it ages ago.
<themacinjosh> hey i am getting an error while trying to install compiz-fusion on this system, i went to this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385 and followed the steps exactly
<themacinjosh> and at the very end i get an error
<themacinjosh> help would be much appreciated :)
<Tnax> falstius: oki, ill look into it, tnx for the help
<Phrozen_One> Falstius, my issue prior was just NTFS permission issues, but I beleive thats not a mounting problem, rather the NTFS linux default support
<Falstius> !ntfs3g | phrozen_one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Linux can read/write to ntfs using that ntfs-3g stuff..
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<Phrozen_One> Falstius, I beleive Linux is only capable of mounting read only with root being default owner
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rolfen> my automount is all messed up
<Falstius> thanks dr_willis.
<dr_willis> rolfen,  you broke it. :)
<Falstius> Phrozen_One: you want ntfs-3g.
<Phrozen_One> Falstius, familiar with it, but I was trying to use the default kernel driver for ntfs I beleive
<dr_willis> If writubng to ntfs , I really DO think its best to use ntfs-3g
<Phrozen_One> Falstius, I beleive the kernel driver mounts NTFS as owned by root, and only read only
<kravlin> is there a debian package for frets on fire?
<Falstius> Phrozen_One: that doesn't have RW support.  ntfs-3g does.  And it is extremely easy to use.
<rolfen> dr_willis: did not! it was working a couple of days ago... didnt do anything that could break it
<dr_willis> rolfen,  :) it was the dog! he did it! :)
<dr_willis> rolfen,  my wife never belives that when i tell her either.. :)
<Falstius> my wife blames stuff on me when I'm not even there :(
<Phrozen_One> Falstius, as I said I'm familiar with it, but this NTFS issue led me to thinking about how to give users access to certain partitions, thus my primary question. Althought I do appreciate your help.
<rolfen> seriously though, linux behaves bizarrely sometimes
<dr_willis> rolfen,  given the totally bazzare things ive seen under windows.. I find linux very logical.
<rolfen> dr_willis:  like for example sometimes my machine will hang while shutting down, sometimes it wont...
<dr_willis> rolfen,  its all these Idiotic 'user friendly' addons that mess things up. :)
<rolfen> dr_willis: i fully agree, things were more predictable under bash
<dr_willis> rolfen,  thats a classic apci/bios not following the standard   type thing.
<Falstius> Phrozen_One: so what is the problem?  If a user mounts a partition that doesn't support permissions, like vfat or ntfs, files will be owned by them unless you configure fstab otherwise.
<pawan> any passcard software for ubuntu
<kravlin> is there a debian package for frets on fire? If not can anyone help me install it?
<rolfen> but i need something fancy for my desktop
<dr_willis> !find frets
<ubotu> File frets found in r-cran-boot
<CVD> its there away to know why i cant do anithing with opera?
<marx2k> Question: Is there a utility for NVidia cards that will expand/shrink the DVI-out for an HDTV screen? It's a feature available in the NVidia control Panel for XP - This has to do with an overscan issue
<themacinjosh> is there ANY way to make beryl or compiz-fusion work with ATI cards?
<Falstius> marx2k: have you played with nvidia-settings ?
<dr_willis> marx2k, check the nvidia readme/docs they got all sorts of settings/options in there they mention.
<marx2k> Falstius, yes. but unfortunately it doesnt have the capability to do it. I lower the resolution and the hdtv still overscans :(
<marx2k> dr willis: Ive been through those docs but they dont really mention anything regarding overscanning
<dr_willis> marx2k,  the #mythtv guys MIGHT have some info on it. :) if they are awake.
<Falstius> marx2k: I thought there was an overscan option in that program ...
<marx2k> Falstius, nope
<marx2k> dr willis, ill try it
<bathat> if i ran testdisk yesterday and it was able to pick up all the partitions and, then, today, when i ran it again... nothing--what could cause that?
<bathat> i did nothing in between yesterday and today
<kravlin> is there a debian package for frets on fire? If not can anyone help me install it?
<bathat> i'm completely confused by the whole matter
<CVD> Opera work ?
<Silkenshadow> hello?
<rolfen> Mounting /media/sda1 failed.$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Pie-rate> is there any way to have an APT repository on a local server that stays synced with the official repositories? basically a clone of them?
<echosystm> guys i get acpi errors when i boot up
<echosystm> what key do i hold down to get to boot options?
<echosystm> im gonna try acpi=off
<dr_willis> kravlin,  none in the repos it seems.
<mzanfardino> what is the command to rebuild the grub menu?
<dr_willis> echosystm,  hit the escape key. or edit the grub menu to always show the menu
<kravlin> dr_willis. agreed. But i don't know how to make it install though
<dr_willis> update-grub  -> for the grub stuff
<kravlin> I'm a noob to installing stuff without the repository.
<mzanfardino> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> kravlin,  use source, or perhaps look at the autopackage site, or the klik site.
<kravlin> dr_willis. I have the source. But i'm not sure where to take it from there.
<dr_willis> kravlin,   time to learn the basics Im guessing. install the build-essential package for a start. then read the codes readme/install docs.
<Keenen> Is there any good games for ubuntu :D
<dr_willis> Keenen,  oodles of good games out there.
<nickrud> Pie-rate, check out apt-mirror
<Keenen> :)
<dr_willis> of course your GOOD may not be my GOOD.
<Pie-rate> nickrud: way ahead of ya
<kravlin> dr_willis. Yeah. its been a long time coming. I've been using guides to installing things not in the repository instead of actually learning how to do it.
<dr_willis> FreeCol just had a  new version released.. been playing that all day
<nickrud> Pie-rate, catch me ;)
<dr_willis> For those Old timers in here that Rember Sid Meiers' Colonization game.  FreeCol is a  Clone/Impoved version. :) worth checking out.
<marx2k> Does anyone have a link to a decent USB PS2 or XBOX to PC joypad converter that works with Linux?
<rolfen> so if you did not shut down windows properly then you cannot access your NTFS volume from linux
<rolfen> i'm learning new annoying things every day
<CVD> "default keyring"?
<dr_willis> marx2k,  the few ive tried are not 'decent' even under windows.. :) sadly
<dr_willis> rolfen,  cant say that ive noticed that.. but then again. i try to shut down windows properly.
<rolfen> hey good news is... my automount is not messed up after all
<Falstius> marx2k: I have a very nice gamepad with all of the ps2 buttons.  It is even wireless.
<marx2k> dr willis: I have one for Windows tha is decent from Lik Sang, but when I plug it to the PC under linux, linux freezes completely and needs a hard reboot
<dr_willis> rolfen,  Ive accessed 'bad' ntfs partitions befor to rescue files from them.
<Pie-rate> isn't there a metapackage that should be used to install linux-restricted-modules?
<rolfen> dr_willis: i try... when possible :-)
<dr_willis> marx2k,  ouchies.
<marx2k> falstius: I was hoping for a converter since I have like 4 or 5 PS2 joypads already :)
<CVD> what i gonna miss if i install debian right-now?
<rolfen> dr_willis: i'm using ntfs-3g must be because of that
<dr_willis> marx2k,  i saw one at walmart the other day for $9 was going to try. but i got so many PC gamepads tha are ps2 clones.. i dont need them  any more
<dr_willis> rolfen,  well to be safe.. i could see it doing that.
<marx2k> dr_willis: Im gonna have to look online and find something good
<marx2k> Ive found a few but none that connect more than one at a time
<Falstius> I have a gameport to usb adapter for a MS sidewinder.  Got it at a garage sale hoping it would work with a gamepad, but no :(
<marx2k> :(
<daerid> anybody know if you can edit the Vista BCD store from within Ubuntu?
<marx2k> yeah, linux needs a little work on the gamepad driver side
<dr_willis> Falstius,  a normal gamepad to usb? i think the MS one is specific for the MS sidewinder. :) i got a few of those also.
<dr_willis> Falstius,  radio shack used to sell a genric  gamepad to usb adaptor ages ago.
<Falstius> dr_willis: it is :(  ohwell, I only paid a quarter for it and I got the gamepad for free.
<MrGreencastle> I have a problem with K3B
<dr_willis> Falstius,  some sound cards still have the old ports.. :)
<MrGreencastle> it tells me it can't do mp3 burning
<MrGreencastle> so
<jlulian38_> I've got this new USB Audio device, and I've got the test noise working in the audio configuration window, but all the noise is still defaulting to the PC Sound card
<dr_willis> MrGreencastle,  install the proper packages - and it can.. i forget their name..
<jlulian38_> any idea how I can fix that?
<MrGreencastle> sudo aptitude install libk3b2-mp3
<Falstius> dr_willis: yeah, but not on the computer I want to use it on.  I have 2 usb ones also, I'm not really lacking :)
<MrGreencastle> but it gives me an error
<echosystm> guys, the ubuntu partitioner, when you type in "20gb" it will put 20x1000mb
<dr_willis> Falstius,  i started cleaning the back foom.. i got a huge box of controllers.. :)
<echosystm> isnt 20gb 20x1024mb ?
<MrGreencastle> Could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<MrGreencastle> E: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/k3b/libk3b2-mp3_1.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: Could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<dr_willis> echosystm,  depends on who you ask. :)
<echosystm> lo
<Pie-rate> when is apt-get's cache cleared? if i apt-get -d install things will they stay downloaded forever?
<echosystm> l
<Flannel> echosystm: youve run into the 'giga' vs 'gibi' debate
<dr_willis> MB vs MiB i think :)
<daerid> so no takers, eh?
<Flannel> echosystm: if you GiB it'll do 1024
<Aresilek> How do I manage my wireless network profiles?
<echosystm> right
<Falstius> dr_willis: no marketing material actually uses those terms though.
<Civik> How do i know what HD_,_ to set my root too???
<echosystm> so if i did 20gib, when i go into linux and look at the hard drives
<marx2k> Civik: 0,0 typically
<echosystm> it should say useable space 20gb?
<Cypher10> Will the new ubuntu be bigger them 700 mb?
<Falstius> Civik: look at /boot/grub/device.map
<Civik> marx2k, says it doesnt exist : /
<Cypher10> then*
<echosystm> as opposed to 19.something if i did "20gb"?
<Cypher10> Will the new ubuntu be bigger then 700 mb? when it comes out to the public
<dr_willis> Cypher10,  i would doubt it.  they try hard to keep it on 1 cd.
<Flannel> Cypher10: It will always fit on a new 700mb CD
<Cypher10> kk
<pawan> hi
<mikubuntu> hey guys, i've looked everywhere i could think to look and can't find a place to browse like, all the software titles and descriptions that are available for linux/ubuntu ... any suggestions?
<pawan> how to install realtek sound card drivers for ubuntu
<Cypher10> How long will it take to get a request CD?
<marx2k> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Falstius> mikubuntu: synaptic is fairly convenient for that ... It is in the system->administration menu
<Civik> Falstius, whats the command for the device.map? and do i have to be in grub or the normal terminal thing?
<stinger_au> yo
<Falstius> Civik: it is a file, you can just look at it with cat, as in cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Cypher10> How long will it take to get a request CD? 30 day shipping or less?
<stinger_au> i have my char set to UTF-8 but i still can't see circles ? i just get differnt types of boxes
<Aresilek> How do I manage my wireless network profiles?
<marx2k> Cypher: why not just download/burn?
<Civik> Falstius, it says no such file or directory
<Falstius> Civik: are you on a liveCD?
<root__> where can i get os x86 on pc irc channel
<root__> i have a grub problem
<Cypher10> I like to have a cool looking disk ^_^
<mikubuntu> Falstius: but doesn't synaptic only have the titles that are actually preloaded to ubuntu?  somewhere i heard that there are like 30000 titles potentially compatible with the system, even if they are not 'officially' supported
<Civik> yeh but im trying to configure my grub because when i bootup all i get is the word GRUB and nothing else
<Falstius> mikubuntu: ahh .. yeah I suppose so.  That would be a lot of reading.
<Pie-rate> ok. i have a problem with xorg, i want to be able to move my external hard drive between systems and have it just work without manually resetting the xorg.conf. is there a command i could put in an init script that would reconfigure the xorg config like it would be if ubuntu was freshly installed on the system, with no user input? i know there's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that requires a lot of input.
<Falstius> Civik: did you chroot to the installed linux?
<craigbass1976> Is anyone else having trouble using OpenOffice with files mounted up as nfs (the files are being shared out from another box)
<Civik> Falstius, dont think so lol, refresh my mind on how to do that (im new to linux)
<CVD> what gonna hapend if i nstall debian right-now?
<lashmoov2> no sound in alien arena 2007 ?
<craigbass1976> When I finally get a file open, it's read only, even though permissions are 622
<Falstius> Civik: I don't remember the 'proper' way to do a grub install, but I always mount my harddrive to something like /media/root and then sudo chroot /media/root
<fevel> hey guys...how do I install flash plugin for firefox in feisty 64?
<craigbass1976> or 722.  User has write anyway...
<Aresilek> can i use wirless and a wired networks at the same time in kubuntu?
<Falstius> Civik: and then run grub install from the chroot (you can also check the boot/grub/menu.1st on the harddrive to found out the mapping)
<Wahyudinata> ouw kay.....how do i make my wireless card work?......
<Civik> so i do sudo chroot _____  what do i put in the blank?
<mikubuntu> Falstius: and/or anyone; also i have not been able to get my screen resolution up to snuff, still only 600 x 800... i guess i have to know what type of vid card i have but don't know where to find out, it's a dell latitude 600 laptop... anyone with the same equipment that might be able to help me?
<nivekc1> what is a good program i can use to make an iso from a disc
<Civik> Falstius,  so i do sudo chroot _____  what do i put in the blank?
<Cypher10> How do i get a cool Ubuntu disk they look very cool :D
<Falstius> mikubuntu: I have a D600 and I believe it 'just worked'
<Cypher10> I have the OS but i like to have a cool CD with a ubuntu cover
<tetonca> grub-install --recheck --root_directory=. or somesuch.
<Falstius> Civik: the directory you mounted your installed root partition to.  So for me, I would do sudo mkdir /media/root && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root    ... then sudo chroot /media/root
<marx2k> mikubuntu, use 'dmesg | less' and scan through there for mention of your vidcard
<Civik> Falstius, How do i find out where i did it : / i didnt mess around with any settings so is there like a default one?
<james296> can anyone tell me how to possibly change the system upgrade icon in Synaptic in Feisty Fawn?
<Falstius> mikubuntu: but regardless, you can just modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf and include whatever resolution you want.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: Is that a C600 or D600
<marx2k> try 'dmesg | grep agp'
<Falstius> Civik: I think you go to places -> filesystem it will list the different partitions available to you.  Just click through them till you find the one with boot, bin, usr, etc
<tetonca> james I think the themes are in /usr/share/gtk or somesuch.  Look for 'circle' in the output of 'cd / ; find . | grep ircle'.
<nickrud> fevel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash , look for the amd64 section
<Junecy> Hello is there modem drivers/support for Gateway 7330GZ with Ubuntu 7.0.4?
<james296> well?
<mikubuntu> jack_sparrow: D600 jack
<Cypher10> Where can i order 100 cd copys of ubuntu?
<taxman> hi all, is here an easy way to set up NAT basically for internet connection sharing? I want to share the connection this computer has and serve out dhcp to my laptop
<Cypher10> Where can i order 100 cd copys of ubuntu? so i can hand them out
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: Mine are both C just thought you needed to clarify that.. probably ati...
<Falstius> !grub | civik did you follow those instructions?
<ubotu> civik did you follow those instructions?: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cypher10> Where can i order 100 cd copys of ubuntu? so i can hand them out
<rolfen> taxman: yes, use firestarter
<mikubuntu> Falstius:  how do i : modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<taxman> rolfen: ok I'll install it, it is as easy as that?
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> I have a macbook and a dual boot with mac os x
<marx2k> rolfen: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cypher10> Where can i order 100 cd copys of ubuntu? so i can hand them out????
<rolfen> taxman: yeah there's a wizard you can launch in firestarter and it will ask you if you want to share your connection and do all the settings for you
<rolfen> marx2k: that was not for me i think :)
<floppyears> but now I want to get rid of ubuntu
<marx2k> I meant mikubuntu
<marx2k> :)
<floppyears> can anybody help me with that ?
<Falstius> mikubuntu: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for lines like -- Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480", and add the resolutions you want.  Add it to all of the modes lines to be sure (or just the one under Depth 24)
<taxman> rolfen: excellent. Thanks, I need the quick and dirty at the moment :)
<rolfen> np:)
<Falstius> !res | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<james296> hello? has anyone seen my question?
<mikubuntu> jack_sparrow:  thanks guys, i'll keep working on it
<Cypher10> james296: what u need help on?
<Civik> Falstius, no i didnt follow those
<Falstius> james296: just reask after 10 minutes.
<Falstius> Civik: that would probably be a really good place to start.
<floppyears> anybody who can help me removing ubuntu from macbook ?
<james296>  can anyone tell me how to possibly change the system upgrade icon in Synaptic in Feisty Fawn?
<MrGreencastle> How can I change the theme for amarok to match my gtk theme?
<marx2k> floppy: just format the partition
<Falstius> floppyears: most people here are ubuntu advocates, more into helping to install it than remove it ;)
<damejiar> MrGreencastle: install the gtk-qt-engine
<MrGreencastle> thanks
<nicholaspaul> Q: I've got a networking/wifi problem. I can see Ubuntu in my router setup, but when I type 'ping ....' from ubuntu, it says From ...the wrong address. how do i fix that?
<rolfen> taxman: but i firestarter will not setup a dhcp server, it will only set up NAT
<roachmmflhyr> I'm having trouble accessing phpmyadmin from outside my LAN......my port is opened I just don't know what the deal is
<floppyears> Falstius: I'm removing it because I'm going to install it afterwards using vmware :)
<damejiar> MrGreencastle: sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine
<Toma-> Anyone tried installing flashplugin-nonfree lately?
<marx2k> nicholaspaul, what do you mean wrong address?
<MrGreencastle> damejiar: got it already, I love Ubuntu support, especially IRC
<james296> no response?
<MrGreencastle> damejiar: thanks a bunch :-D
<Falstius> floppyears: the vmware part I could help with.  I don't know much of any thing about OSX though.
<damejiar> MrGreencastle : you're welcome ;)
<nicholaspaul> marx2k, well the router says its 192.168.0.120 and it says From 192.168.0.111 in the ping results.
<marx2k> what does ifconfig say?
<floppyears> Falstius: installing is easy :)
<pawan> any mp3 burning software
<floppyears> but removing it has proven to be hard :(
<damejiar> MrGreencastle: does it work? if isn't work now, you must to restart X or the system to work fine
<nicholaspaul> marx2k ath0 says 120, but wifi0 says 111
<Falstius> floppyears: the safest is certainly to backup your data and reinstall.  You'd have to resize an hpfs partition otherwise and I have no idea if that is possible.
<nicholaspaul> marx2k I only have one wifi adapter in there
<marx2k> nicholaspaul, I have never used wifi0
<marx2k> ath0 is usually the wifi adapter
<nicholaspaul> marx2k um what is wifi0?
<Falstius> pawan: serpentine is the basic package.
<floppyears> Falstius: yeah :(
<marx2k> Im not even sure
<roachmmflhyr> I think my problem lies somewhere between me(port is allowed in firestarter), my router(port is forwarded), wireless ethernet adapter, and my ISP(my isp has opened my port for me) I cant access my apache server outside my LAN
<MrGreencastle> damejiar: Haven't installed Amarok just yet, am now. I was using exaile in its place, but its just not the same
<nicholaspaul> doh!
<pawan> i want to burn mp3 files
<damejiar> ok\
<pawan> and not wav files
<pawan> to play in a mp3 player
<marx2k> I wonder if wifi0 is an internal loop
<buzzy> I am having trouble enabling wifi on my lenovo R60 laptop
<Falstius> pawan: burn to a CD?  just open up a CD writer window and copy the mp3 files.  When you insert a blank CD it should ask if you want to make a data cd.
<CVD> q pasa aqui?
<nicholaspaul> marx2k  weird. Well, should my own host name appear in 'Hosts' in Network settings?
<pawan> should i select data cd
<Civik> Falstius, can i talk to you in a pm?
<Falstius> pawan: yes
<pawan> ok
<Falstius> Civik: it is better to ask in the channel.  It is fairly quiet now :)
<marx2k> nicho: I believe thats how mine is set up
<DShepherd> happy birthday BirthdayHobbsee
<BirthdayHobbsee> thanks DShepherd :D
<Falstius> Civik: and I might disappear soon.
<DShepherd> BirthdayHobbsee, np
<nicholaspaul> marx2k oh i see.
<sport> anyone want to help me understand DNS and domains? you have to buy a domain. do you buy your DNS or do you just set your dns to your domain at say a router or server?
<Civik> ok welli went into my file browers and in places it says ubuntu, desktop, file system, and 74.5 GB volume i selected disk and looked in the boot folder and there is a grub folder in there so is that the directory i want?
<james296>  can anyone tell me how to possibly change the system upgrade icon in Synaptic in Feisty Fawn?
<Falstius> sport: when you buy a domain you'll assign an IP address to it.  Or you can use a service like dyndns.  you don't buy a 'DNS' though.
<Cypher10> Is there a ubuntu chan just for chat?
<nicholaspaul> sport when you buy your domain, they will help you setup all that.
<marx2k> the only thing of interest in the /grub folder is menu.lst
<taxman> hmm, firestarter's connection sharing isn't working. It's telling me the device eth1 is not ready. Well that's the local network interface I want to share the connection out on. Why would it need to be ready to start the firewall and connection sharing?
<Wahyudinata> how do i access the terminal?..
<nicholaspaul> marx2k so any idea why the router sees one address, but when i try to ping it seems to be using wifi0?
<DShepherd> Cypher10, yeah #ubuntu-offtopic
<taxman> Wahyudinata: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Civik> Falstius, did you see what i said?
<Falstius> james296: is it ugly?
<james296> yes
<sport> falstius, what if you run an ip off a privit server?
<Wahyudinata> taxman: gotcha
<marx2k> nicholaspaul, I wouldnt know- sorry :/
<Cypher10> ok
<nicholaspaul> marx2k np thx :)
<sport> falstius, what if you run an *website* off a privit server
<Falstius> sport look into dyndns if your IP address can change unexpectedly.
<roachmmflhyr> anyone use an apache server behind a router that can help me?
<nicholaspaul> Any other IP/wifi experts around?
<Falstius> Civik: you said you hadn't read the instructions and then asked to PM.  I said you should ask in channel.  Did I miss something?
* Falstius is reading a book too
<Civik> Falstius, yeh i said sumthin but i forgot your name infront here it is
<Civik> Falstius, ok welli went into my file browers and in places it says ubuntu, desktop, file system, and 74.5 GB volume i selected disk and looked in the boot folder and there is a grub folder in there so is that the directory i want?
<Falstius> Civik: which one is disk?  You mean 74.5GB volume?
<nivekc1> what is the exact path to my cd rom drive
<Civik> no the 74.6 GB volume is my windows install
<ripp3r> nivekc1 /dev/cdrom
<ripp3r> nivekc1 or /dev/hdc
<ripp3r> or some shit
<Civik> Falstius, under places it says exacly what i said in that list order "Ubuntu, Desktop, File System, disk, 74.5 GB Volume" in that order
<james296>  can anyone tell me how to possibly change the system upgrade icon in Synaptic in Feisty Fawn?
<TheManiacKY> I know this is the wrong channel but no on is in the Astaro channel.. Which file might the have where I assign mac addresses to the ethernet adapters in linux?
<CVD> no hay nadie
<TheManiacKY> As in define this nic is eth1 this nic is eth2
<Falstius> Civik: disk is probably correct.  You can check by looking at the output of "mount" and see if it matches your harddrive (something like /dev/sda?)
<Civik> Falstius, if i selec the disk option and go into the boot folder there is a grub folder inside of it
<Falstius> Civik: yeah, sounds right  (but there is the same on the CD, so you should make sure it is a harddrive)
<BaD_CrC> mu mu ubuntu
<Civik> Falstius, how?
<Falstius> Civik: in a terminal, type mount | grep /media/disk
<blind> hey, I picked up a Wacom ET-0405-R tablet. I checked the forums, and someone said the "ET-0405" works perfectly, just plug and play, however, I just plugged mine in, and uncommented the input sections for wacom, restarted X, and it's not working. how can I get it to work?
<BaD_CrC> i'm so happy. the hard drive in my win98se box finally died today.
<programme1> is there something that will let me play .ogg files from the command line?  im thinking something like mpg123...
<dr_willis> ogg123 i think
<dr_willis> !find ogg
<Samurai> can someone help me? my feisty fawn will not install itself b/c it gets an error when it tries to create a new partition. any ideas?
<ubotu> Found: libcommons-logging-java, libogg-dev, libogg0, liboggflac++-dev, liboggflac++2c2 (and 33 others)
<dr_willis> !find ogg123
<damejiar> programme1: had you try mplayer?
<itro> alguien habla espanol?
<programme1> i dug around for ogg123, i thought.. lemme look...
<ubotu> File ogg123 found in vorbis-tools
<BaD_CrC> ogg123 <file>
<programme1> ahh thanks...
<Civik> Falstius, /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) is what it says when i do what you said to do
<damejiar> itro : I do
<RAOF> !es > itro
<Pie-rate> how does ubuntu's installer generate an xorg.conf file, and how can i generate an xorg.conf file with no user input?
<Falstius> programme1: maybe music123
<itro> esque en ubuntu-es no saben contestarme
<Falstius> Civik: that looks perfect.
<itro> quiero desinstalar un driver  que instale con ndiswrapper
<damejiar> itro: but I recommendo you to go to #ubuntu-es
<damejiar> itro,: I am there ;)
<itro> en ubuntu-es no saben
<programme1> ogg123 sounds like a winner.. im dl'ng it now.. (im on dial-up .. grr...)
<Civik> Falstius, so now what?
<slavik> tengo un pene muy grande :D
<itro> ya les pregunte y no saben
<boyam> TheManiacKY: ifconfig will do what you want.  Check man ifconfig for syntax
<damejiar> itro: de aqui nos pueden kickear por eso
<itro> mm
<jkthecjer> hello everyone
<jkthecjer> anyone up for game testing?
<Falstius> Civik: you can follow the instructions ubotu linked too .. they're more simple  than what I'd do :)
<BaD_CrC> is it common for the trash icon in the lower right corner to stop working?
<gerro> jkthecjer: eh?
<Falstius> !grub | civik
<ubotu> civik: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HellDragon> Greatmetal: lol
<Pie-rate> yeah, i'm going to accept a file named "STARTKEYLOGGER!!"
<blind> Can someone help me get a Wacom ET-0405-R tablet working?
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<BaD_CrC> stupid
<Pie-rate> could you be ANY MORE OBVIOUS?
<slavik> ooh, fin
<jkthecjer> fuck it
<jkthecjer> damn splits
<slavik> /ignore greatmetal
<BaD_CrC> it's not a split
<Samurai> KICK Greatmetal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jinx099> Greatmetal: wtf
<lightrush> Greatmetal:
<ccherrett> what is with Greatmetal?
<lightrush> KICK BAN
<LadyNikon> !op
<ianmcorvidae> Ignore it.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Greatmetal> hax?
<lightrush> kick ban [;x
<LadyNikon> oh for goddess sake
<Pie-rate> !ops
<jkthecjer> skiddie
<DeepBlade> /ignore Greatmetal
<Greatmetal> thank you :P
<juano__> !help Greatmetal wants to send you startkeylogger (U
<Pie-rate> ubotu got owned?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got owned? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samurai> hope ur runnin linux right now this guy is a haxor
<Pie-rate> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o BirthdayHobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cust-69-19-214-183.static.o1.com]  by BirthdayHobbsee
* Pie-rate was kicked off #ubuntu by BirthdayHobbsee (BirthdayHobbsee)
<vas> yes
<vas> very owned
<LadyNikon> seriousl people fix your routers.. its nto that hard.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<programme1> /ignore Greatmetal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-230-78-163.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Greatmetal]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b greatmetal!*@*]  by Mez
<Samurai> AHH KEYLOGGER!!!!!!!!
<juano__> Greatmetal: someone get this guy outa here!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=greatmet@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.80.92.6]  by BirthdayHobbsee
* Samurai was kicked off #ubuntu by BirthdayHobbsee (BirthdayHobbsee)
<BirthdayHobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Falstius> why doesn't gaim support /ignore ...
<HellDragon> <Samurai> hope ur runnin linux right now this guy is a haxor , ahahahahahahhahahahah
<jkthecjer> hmm, what a dick
<DeepBlade> i guess this means I won't be able to ask my ubuntu question for a while
<LadyNikon> BirthdayHobbsee: can you join the staffers channel? if one
<Malegnis> hey guys, i have a question.
<LadyNikon> DeepBlade: got forums
<slavik> happy bday hobbs
<ccherrett> what just happened?
<BirthdayHobbsee> thanks slavik
<DeepBlade> no one is answering my question in the forums =(
<slavik> how old are you know? you old fart? :P
<LadyNikon> DeepBlade: whoops
<jkthecjer> some douche ran a script he found on the net
<LadyNikon> Falstius: get a rael client like irssi :D
<DeepBlade> and my impression is that someone must know what's wrong..
<ianmcorvidae> Or at least xchat.
<ccherrett> jkthecjer: what did the script do?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Falstius: because they're noticing the channel
<juano__> /ignore Greatmetal
<DeepBlade> i am having problems with xdmcp.. i am connectecting to my ubuntu machine from Mac OSX using X11's 'X', and the keyboard mapping is all messed up.. but the keyboard is fine in the login screen
<tofaffy> When I start azureus via terminal, I get an error, want me to put it in pastebin fo rsomeone to see it?
<tofaffy> It opens, then it shuts back down.
<Malegnis> is there anybody really famillier with MYSQL?
* Falstius is very lazy, why use 2 programs when 1 will do.
<Flannel> !anyone | Malegnis
<ubotu> Malegnis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jkthecjer> bah, i must sleep
<jkthecjer> laters
<mongolai> tofaffy, what command are you using?
<tofaffy> azureus
<mongolai> tofaffy, try azureus &    <-- note the ampersand at the end...
<Malegnis> alright well, i want to put an BBS up on my site, and following what bit i could figure out from their documentation, it looks like i have everything all correct
<Malegnis> but when i post, i get mysql error messages
<tofaffy> If I open it from the ubuntu menu it opens, then clsoes as soon as it gets open, I get the same thign opening it with terminal I get core dump *one sec i'll try that mongolai *
<Ramzi> Hello. I have an XP-Ubuntu dual boot. XP isn't detecting my sound card, but Ubuntu is. I want to install the appropriate drivers on XP, but I don't know my soundcard model.
<CVD_> a  en/es es/en traductor for ubuntu/
<Ramzi> How can I get that information from within Ubuntu?
<CVD_> ?
<Falstius> tofaffy: you can look at the core with gdb and run a backtrace ;)
<nextse7en> Alright, what am I doing wrong, I just dl'ed enemy territory, and now, at the command line, I am trying to execute sudo ./etf.run and I am recieving "sudo ./etf.run invalid command"
<tofaffy> Same thign happened, mongolai ...want the error?
<mongolai> Ramzi, in a terminal try 'lspci'
<tofaffy> Well, I get other errors too.
<sauvin> Does ubuntu have the hal-device command?
<BaD_CrC> Ramzi: lspci
<roachmmflhyr> I think my problem lies somewhere between me(port is allowed in firestarter), my router(port is forwarded), wireless ethernet adapter, and my ISP(my isp has opened my port for me) I cant access my apache server outside my LAN
<mongolai> tofaffy, Yea, maybe you should post the pastebin link
<sauvin> OK, that's TWO ways to find your card :)
<Ramzi> Thank you.
<nextse7en> Anyone?
<nextse7en> Anyone?
<sauvin> What happens if the card isn't pci, though?
<nextse7en> Alright, what am I doing wrong, I just dl'ed enemy territory, and now, at the command line, I am trying to execute sudo ./etf.run and I am recieving "sudo ./etf.run invalid command"
<n2diy> nextse7en: sudo updatedb, and then try the command.
<Malegnis> lspci?
<CVD_> how to view all my logs?
<nextse7en> kk
<Falstius> sauvin: is it usb?
<nextse7en> Thankyou
<Ramzi>  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<nomasteryoda> sauvin, lsusb ?
<Ramzi> That is the only thing that says audio.
<Sevk> how to view voltage of cpu, like cpu-z
<Sevk> how to view voltage of cpu, like cpu-z ?
<BaD_CrC> lsusb works well
<sauvin> A sound card wouldn't be USB, would it?
<nicholaspaul> sauvin could be.
<BaD_CrC> yeah, Creative has a couple
<Malegnis> could be
<mongolai> Ramzi, there you go!
<Falstius> sauvin: why not?
<slavik> sauvin: could be (I have one)
<Ramzi> Danke.
<Keith-BlindUser> Hey.
<sauvin> Wow.
<LadyNikon> greattard is messaging people now.
<LadyNikon> yay
<Keith-BlindUser> Someone  on this channel just attempted sending mea keylogger.
* sauvin <heart> the hal-device command - it spews all KINDS of great info
<Keith-BlindUser> From a GrateMeddle nick.
<Keith-BlindUser> If you don't stop, I will have to call authorities.
<BaD_CrC> LadyNikon: /ignore *!*greatmet@*
<Keith-BlindUser> Thanks
<tofaffy> mongolai, http://pastebin.com/d276ca7af
<LadyNikon> BaD_CrC: meh i dont care.. im not affected.
<LadyNikon> i think its funny
<nextse7en> What does updateb do?
<BaD_CrC> me neither
<Civik> Falstius, i cant find what you told me i need to find
<LadyNikon> nextse7en: helps your locate
<nomasteryoda> LadyNikon, ya me neither... Linux is so good
<BaD_CrC> was that a xchat exploit?
<BaD_CrC> blah
<LadyNikon> no
<mongolai> tofaffy, OK, just a sec
<LadyNikon> its a router exploit
<n2diy> nextse7en: sudo updatedb, updates your local database.
<Flannel> Keith-BlindUser: no, they didnt.  They just tried to abuse an overzealous router to get you disconnected.
<Flannel> !exploit
<LadyNikon> or samantic
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Falstius> Civik: have you tried following the instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BaD_CrC> meh, viva OpenWRT!
<Malegnis> can anybody make sense out of this? http://www.wickedsins.net/sqpproblem.jpg
<Falstius> Civik: they are more detailed and error free than anything I can pull out of my head.
<nomasteryoda> wow
<CVD_> logs?
<nextse7en> Still "sudo ./etf.run" gives "sudo: ./etf: command not found.
<jose> sat
<jose> err say
<Flannel> nextse7en: are you in the proper directory?
<jose> Does anyone know how to find out an AVI file's resolution/aspect ratio from the command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cust-69-19-214-183.static.o1.com]  by BirthdayHobbsee
<nextse7en> Flannel, yes, "ls" shows the file "etf.run"
<xdfhd> has anyone had a problem running the disc after you create a bootable cd from the iso file?
<CVD_> any know why sometimes when i try to view flash videos firefox shutdown?
<nomasteryoda> flash is defective
<nomasteryoda> happens to me in windows firefox and here on ubuntu
* BaD_CrC gets angry at Konversation for loading links in Konqueror...!!!
<mongolai> tofaffy, Hmmm. Lemme look again.
<tofaffy> okay
<tofaffy> do you need the link again, mongolai
<Sevk> my englisg is pool ,,, how to view voltage of cpu, like cpu-z ?
<mongolai> tofaffy, no...
<Sevk> my englisg is pool ,,, how to view the voltage of cpu, like cpu-z ?
<nomasteryoda> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nomasteryoda> try that Sevk
<CVD_> view logs command?
<nextse7en> Alright, "sudo updateb" done, still trying "./etf.run" recieving "sudo: ./etf: command not found"
<cyberphaz> man samba is giving me headacheman samba is a female dog...
<cyberphaz> ugh
<Sevk> ok
<cyberphaz> i cant type anymore
<nomasteryoda> lm-sensors good too
<Malegnis> can anybody make sense out of this? http://www.wickedsins.net/sqpproblem.jpg
<nextse7en> Is the problem that it is ignoring the .run portion of the statement, should I change the file extention?
<mongolai> tofaffy, Has azureus worked for you before on this same ubuntu install?
<nomasteryoda> nextse7en, chmod +x  "./etf.run"
<Civik> Falstius, why cant i unmount ?
<nextse7en> K, Ill try it.
<nomasteryoda> etf.run
<tofaffy> no it hasn't mon
<tofaffy> er, mongolai
<hachaboob> has anyone had problems with rails with the current version of gutsy?
<CVD_> still waiting?
<Falstius> Civik: you probably have a terminal open in a directory on that device
<CVD_> waiting
<nextse7en> woking now, thanks.
<Ramzi> Are you sure the thing I pasted is a soundcard?
<nomasteryoda> Civik, cd to / or something else
<zerokill88> Anyone familiar with PowerTOP?
<sauvin> Malegnis, why was that posted as a jpg?
<nicholaspaul> Q: I've got a weird prob. My router says ubuntu has an ip ending in 120, but ifconfig says 111.
<Ramzi> I'm in Windows now, and in my Device Manager I see a lot of different audio stuff.
<Civik> Falstius, it says command not found ?
<Malegnis> can anybody make sense out of this? http://www.wickedsins.net/sqpproblem.jpg
<hachaboob> i can't browse to http://0.0.0.0:3000, i just get a blank screen. with both webrick and lighttpd on rails 1.2.3 and edge
<Falstius> Civik: umount not unmount
<Ramzi> I tried to add the sound card in Add New Hardware, but there is no nvidia option
<Civik> Falstius,  oj
<sauvin> Malegnis, I'm not about to try to read text in a bitmap.
<Malegnis> ramzi, just goo on thetr internet and find the DL for you sound card driver
<nomasteryoda> Ramzi, you can get the device ID of the "unidientified device in windows
<mongolai> tofaffy, That's weird that it's chocking on the language pack... I've never seen that before. Can you pastebin 'sudo azureus'?
<Malegnis> well, it only shows up for about .5 seconds
<pete83> Malegnis: you silly guy, you saved a BMP file, and renamed it with a jpg ending
<Malegnis> and the only way to get it, is to take a screenshot
<sauvin> That may be true... if you're running WINDOWS.
<Malegnis> how so?
<sauvin> I presume that text was dumped to a terminal?
<pete83> Malegnis: the error messages mean you're not using Ubuntu
<pete83> Malegnis: get rid of windows and try it again
<Malegnis> no its an ubuntu server, that i am accessing from my windows machie
<lunis> Very easy question: I have Ubuntu installed to a usb drive but I had to install through vmware since I have no working CD drive right now. I'm booted in to it but I need it to redetect all hardware and set everything up thusly, but I'm not UbuntuPro enough to know how to do that :)
<echosystm> ARGH
<Ramzi> I can't find the drivers for it.
<Civik> Falstius, i think im trying to modify all this stuff on the cd and not the actual hard drive : /
<echosystm> apt-get update wont update some things
<Ramzi> Not even on Nvidia's website
<tofaffy> yeah, just a sec mongolai
<nicholaspaul> How can i tell which device is which under ifconfig?
<mongolai> ok
<echosystm> it says packages.gz is missing
<echosystm> gives me a 404
<echosystm> but i know theyre there
<Malegnis> go here, and post some nonsense, you will see that i mean http://www.wickedsins.net/ImgBoard/imgboard.htm
<echosystm> :S
<sauvin> Malegnis, relaunch that process dumping stdout and stderr to a text file.
<pete83> Malegnis: so it sent that text to a terminal?
<Falstius> Civik: I looked at the instructions and they seemed reasonable.
<MrGreencastle> How do I make KDE apps use my theme?
<bobgill> what can I use to convert .ogg to .avi/.mpg ?? ffmpeg doesn't do it
<MrGreencastle> someone told me gtk-qt-engine
<MrGreencastle> but that does the opposite
<tofaffy> mongolai, it starts the config wizard
<mongolai> tofaffy, then what happens?
<Civik> Falstius, well i think this is trying to do all this stuff on the cd copy of ubuntu for some reason, i dunno what to sudo chroot to get into the copy on the hdd
<tofaffy> I go through it, and it starts azureus
<mongolai> tofaffy, does it seem to work?!
<MrGreencastle> bobgirl: mencoder input_file.ogg -ovc lavc -nosound -o output_file.avi
<Falstius> Civik: you don't need to chroot if you follow the instructions in that link.
<Ramzi> in googling, I ran across "realtek." That name sounds familiar.
<sauvin> Looks to me like a malformed CREATE TABLE command, Malegnis.
<tofaffy> yeah, it works
<MrGreencastle> bobgill: mencoder input_file.ogg -ovc lavc -nosound -o output_file.avi
<Civik> Falstius, what heading am i starting at "'Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<Malegnis> so is that just a bad command? or do i need to do something in the mysql
<MrGreencastle> thats what I use for my screencasts
<mongolai> tofaffy, that's not so good. Running a network-connected app with root permissions is a serious security risk.
<MrGreencastle> How do I make KDE apps use my gtk theme?
<Falstius> Civik: yep
<sauvin> I'd examine the code that creates the CREATE TABLE string first. Another thing you need to think about, I think, is finding a #mysql channel.
<sauvin> I am no expert in SQL of any flavour, and this isn't an SQL channel.
<Malegnis> alright sounds good, thanks
<MrGreencastle> dameijar: that package you told me does the opposite....
<MrGreencastle> damejiar: that package you told me does the opposite....
<Wahyudinata> does ubuntu have make command?
<kiba> hi
<niuq> there is any ide for c++?
<Wahyudinata> i just downloaded a tar and i cant install cause it doesnt have "make" command
<mongolai> niuq, look at kdevelop
<Malegnis> maybe you can answer this, are mysql and the "phpmyadmin" interface related?
<Wahyudinata> '''''
<Wahyudinata> ''
<Wahyudinata> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<kiba> my restricted driver manager is telling me that I don't need restricted driver
<Wahyudinata> soirry
<damejiar> MrGreencastle : is to look like better the qt packages
<pete83> MrGreencastle: you can't do it exactly. The best you can go is get the program Kcontrol, and then change the KDE Style to Klearlook
<Falstius> niuq: I think eclipse can support c++ too.
<damejiar> in gtk
<Wahyudinata> was cealning keyboard
<kiba> but I don't have opengl running
<Wahyudinata> sorrry
<kiba> nvidia drivers
<niuq> Falstius: thx
<mongolai> niuq, We also have eclipse and anjunta
<GiZiM> Wahyudinata lol
<james296>  can anyone tell me how to possibly change the system upgrade icon in Synaptic in Feisty Fawn?
<Jack_Sparrow> If I boot livecd how do I get it to mount an ext3 partition.?
<niuq> mongolai: isnt kdevelop for kde environment?
<mongolai> niuq, it is fairly generic...
<MrGreencastle> pete83: thats a bummer
<niuq> mongolai: ok thx
<SeveredCross> Jack_Sparrow: First make a directory in /media where you can mount it.
<SeveredCross> (sudo mkdir /media/blah)
<shawn34> Is there anyway to get menus on websites with flash to display on top? I've always had this problem where the menu is always hidden by other flash objects on the page
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Falstius> niuq: a friend of mine who is a programing fanatic likes it.  There is also anjuta.  I tried it a few years ago and it wasn't mature enough but I imagine that has changed.
<mongolai> niuq, I haven't used it in a while, but I remember kdevelop being fairly customizable
<boyam> Malegnis:phpmyadmin is the frontend gui management tool for mysql
<SeveredCross> Then use sudo mount /media/blah /dev/sda or whatever your ext3 partition is.
<pete83> MrGreencastle: Klearlook looks close, and you can change the colours to match the ubuntu browns as well... but it won't look exactly like it
<MrGreencastle> pete83: I want it to match the gtk themed I installed myself
<Davy_Jones> good morning
<niuq> Falstius: i think i'll try with eclipse!, i tried with netbeans but i keep having some issues!
<niuq> mongolai: ok, maybe i'll give it a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> SeveredCross: after I make the folder under media
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<pete83> MrGreencastle: oh... then you'd have to find or make a similar KDE theme
<MrGreencastle> yeah
<SeveredCross> Yes Jack_Sparrow.
<mongolai> niuq, Like Falstius said, eclipse is really good as well
<niuq> mongolai: i am going to try it out, btw, do i have to install any extra package for c++?
<Falstius> niuq: eclipse is originally for java and supports many many plugins.  You'll have to install a c++ plugin I believe.
<bobgill> MrGreencastle: thanks!
<mongolai> niuq, ^^
<niuq> Falstius: thank you ^_^)!
<MrGreencastle> bobgill: no prob
<Davy_Jones> install the build_essential
<Jack_Sparrow> SeveredCross: I can find the partition number with gparted but is there an easier way
<Davy_Jones> fdisk
<mongolai> niuq, Depending on your installation, you *might* need to install the gcc toolchain and g++
<SeveredCross> Jack_Sparrow: sudo fdisk -l
<Ademan> anyone know anything about open wrt?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<SeveredCross> Ademan: I know I'd recommend HyperWRT. :)
<SeveredCross> Er, HyperWRT Thibor.
<niuq> mongolai: sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<Davy_Jones> what's wrt
<Jack_Sparrow> SeveredCross: is that -EYE or L
<SeveredCross> -L
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks again
<SeveredCross> But it's case sensitive so make sure you type a small l
<Civik> Falstius, holy jesus i actually got the boot loader working :D Thanks soo much for your help man!
<mongolai> niuq, I'm really not sure... I think apt-get install g++ will do the trick, if 'g++' fails...
<Falstius> Civik: congrats.
<Mendigo_D_Besos> hablan espaol?
<Mendigo_D_Besos> hablan espaol?
<niuq> mendigo si
<Mendigo_D_Besos> necesito ayuda
<niuq> Mendigo_D_Besos si
<mongolai> !es | Mendigo_D_Besos
<Falstius> !es | Mendigo_D_Besos
<ubotu> Mendigo_D_Besos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<madman91> hey guys
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  :D
<niuq> hola, ah hay un canal en espaol
<vikzx86> How do i install compiz themes in ubuntu?
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  te mando pv o te puedo consultar aki?
<madman91> where can i find a feature rich gui that will reencode many formats into many formats with various codecs?
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  cual es?
<Civik> Falstius, know any sites on installing beryl?
<niuq> #ubuntu-es
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  gracias
<niuq> Mendigo_D_Besos #ubuntu-es
<niuq> de nada
<Falstius> Civik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<niuq> mongolai: well there it is a dedicated eclipse ide for c/c++ developers
<AnAnt> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  como puedo hace para cambiarle el modo a una particion?
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  tenes idea?
<Ademan> madman91: i think avienc or aviencode or something like that will do what you want
<niuq> Mendigo_D_Besos: a que te referis el modo?
<pete83> Davy_Jones: WRT refers to Wingless Robin Tatoos
<madman91> Ademan: sweetness, thanks
<Ademan> madman91: if only i was right lol, avidemux was what i was thinking of
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  a los permisos
<madman91> Ademan: yeah, i was googling :)
<Ademan> hehe
<niuq> Mendigo_D_Besos: queres cambiarle los permisos a la particin?
<Mendigo_D_Besos> [niuq]  si y no puedo porke esta en root
<Falstius> Mendigo_D_Besos: ntfs?
<niuq> Mendigo_D_Besos: creo que tendras que montar la particin con el id de tu usuario
<Mendigo_D_Besos> ext3
<Pie-rate> am i in #ubuntu-es by accident? =P
<niuq> i think he has to mount the partition with his id user, im not sure if i am right
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having strange problems with 7.04 on my HP dv5000, the touchpad does weird things, including stopping working, and there is a hald-storage-addon that comes and steals all my cycles briefly. Certain programs have been crashing sometimes, and the graphics don't always work well. Is any of this a known problem? will this be fixed? I'm using 32 bit 7.04
<Davy_Jones> Pie-rate: i think your IM client should tell you where you are
<Pie-rate> Davy_Jones: http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Sense_of_Humor
<Falstius> niuq: I read spansh (but I can't write worth anything).  Mendigo_D_Besos: porque tu no puedes chmod a+rwx /pippo
<Pie-rate> Davy_Jones: oops, probably got capitalization wrong, but you get the idea from the URL
<niuq> Falstius: i can help you with the translation
<james296>  can anyone tell me how to possibly change the system upgrade icon in Synaptic in Feisty Fawn?
<MilitantPotato> hey all
<james296> can anyone PLEASE answer my question?
<Pie-rate> james296: patience.
<Davy_Jones> Pie-rate: why did you take me to an empty page?
<Falstius> james296: your question doesn't make any sense.
<defrysk> !patience james296
<Pie-rate> Davy_Jones: i typed the url wrong, probably capitalization.
<Pie-rate> Davy_Jones: you get the idea from the url, anyway.
<MilitantPotato> I'm making a backup of my ubuntu install, does this bit a code look right? Especially the  - - exclude=/media bit  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30749/
<james296> yes it does, I want the System Update icon to be changed in Synaptic, thats it
<Floker> does any1 of you know an alternative to the windows program "netstumbler"? (not kismet, i want to have active scanning per probe requests)
<robby> hi all
<gerro> Floker: try wifi radar
<NickABusey> I have a Linksys WMP11 v4 wireless card installed. I have ndiswrapper install and working. I have the drivers installed, and the device is present according to ndiswrapper. Yet I still have no wlan0 devices in iwconfig or ifconfig. lshw -C network shows *n-network:0 UNCLAIMED with the WMP11v4 listed
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having strange problems with 7.04 on my HP dv5000, the touchpad does weird things, including stopping working, and there is a hald-storage-addon that comes and steals all my cycles briefly. Certain programs have been crashing sometimes, and the graphics don't always work well. Is any of this a known problem? will this be fixed? I'm using 32 bit 7.04
<Floker> thank you gerro
<Pie-rate> james296: do you perhaps mean "mark all upgrades?" or the notification icon?
<NickABusey> any suggestions on what else to do to get this driver working? the forum threads I've found seem to show that I have the proper setup
<james296> yes, Mark All Upgrades, but its icon name is called system-upgrade
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: umm don't know much about that older model I use dv9000t hp laptop, try checking forums perhaps
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: having any problems?
<Falstius> james296: why?
<Davy_Jones> Pie-rate: i don't
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: sounds like a mounting issue with udev, and not detecting touchpad right in xorg.conf, as well as irq setup
<james296> why what? why do I want to change it? its UGLY! lol
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: nah mine worked great, however I have builtin webcam and card reader that required extra configurations and my graphics card is newer model so I couldn't use the older drivers
<Falstius> james296: so replace the .png with another one with the same name.
<james296> thats exactly what I did
<james296> but it didnt do anything
<MilitantPotato> I'm making a backup of my ubuntu install, does this bit a code look right? Especially the  - - exclude=/media bit  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30749/
<NickABusey> Anyone here have any experience installing a WMP11v4 on 6.06?
<james296> still showws the same old icon, even though I dont have that icon anywhere anymore
<robby> // Off Topic ///  saw on G4tv some people got into MS and got code for some music portable and now gets all music free.
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: can you get me exact dv5000 model  and you said 7.04 right? what graphics card and proccessor? do you have direct rendering functioning?
<Floker> new question: when i wardrive, my network-manager-applet shows a whole lot of networks. how can i tell it to re scan?
<Floker> i do it per "disable network" -> "enable network" but that sometimes turns out really ugly
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: DRI is not enabled, it's a custom 5000 with a Turion 64 (whatever the 2.2GHz one is) and ATI Mobility Radeon 200M. yes, 7.04, I've reinstalled like 5 times.
<raylu> I've installed xubuntu-desktop, but I don't want it to load on startup; how do I do this?
<raylu> I actually don't want gdm to load on startup at all
<bruenig> Floker, if you are wardriving you might want to go more cli
<bruenig> Floker, iwlist INTERFACE scan
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: hmm you using x86 or amd64?
<Floker> bruenig, i scan via iwlist already
<Falstius> james296: download the source code and look through it for the icon name
<Floker> but sometimes when i want to connect to a network, it doesn show up in the network-manager-applet
<Floker> yet i see it in iwlist
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: the 32 bit edition, I've found stability problems with the 64s and I haven't gone back yet
<bruenig> well I don't use networkmanager so I can't help there
<james296> how do I do that??
<Floker> okay thank you bruenig
<MilitantPotato> I'm making a backup of my ubuntu install, does this bit a code look right? Especially the  - - exclude=/media bit  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30749/
<robby> man adderall makes me feel kinda weak and nervous after awhile
<MilitantPotato> Anyone, please :)
<Floker> it'll be fun anyways
<MilitantPotato> my wife is making come to bed and I'd like to get a backup goin before I crash
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: might want to start with getting the right ati drivers installed, think you can pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: the "right" ones?
<_mongolai_> MilitantPotato: I wish I was in your shoes
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: yeah you said you don't have dri going
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: I've been using the OSS ones because the binary ones are all crashy
<robby> i agree
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: which binary ones did you use?
<MilitantPotato> _mongolai_:  nah I wish I could stay up later tweaking Ubuntu :P
<Falstius> james296: sudo apt-get source update-manager
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: did you try the ones in ubuntu repository?
<_mongolai_> Hehe
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: the fglrx ones from the repos.
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: might want to get the ones directly from ati
<_mongolai_> MilitantPotato: first thing -- I think tar requires a '-' switch directly before the options...
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: this might help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx
<Thanaton> _mongolai_: Actually, no.
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: do you think the oss drivers are causing the problems and the ati ones won't?
<_mongolai_> Thanaton: then I stand corrected :)
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: http://pastebin.com/d1b662bfe
<MilitantPotato> will the - -exclude=/media stop it from backing up my mounted drives?
<robby> I love the Flamming Lips
<bruenig> _mongolai_, used to, no longer though
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: what do you mean oss?
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: oss refers to open sound system which most use alsa now but oss for debugging and emulation purposes
<bloobjib> hi
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: Open Source Software?
<bruenig> !hi | bloobjib
<ubotu> bloobjib: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: I'm using the free drivers.
<bloobjib> how hard would it be to convert knotes (it's open source) to GNOME?
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: is yours one of those that can get direct rendering going?
<ytoox> I am trying to install a phillips usb camera, how can I do it
<bruenig> bloobjib, what do you mean convert?
<ytoox> ?
<bruenig> !webcam | ytoox
<ubotu> ytoox: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<robby> Anyone know what CGI is or what it means rather?
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: I've managed to get dri but it always compromises stability a bit, and that's the last thing I want to do now.
<_mongolai_> bloobjib: depends on your ability to read and understand source code
<bruenig> does he mean convert from qt to gtk?
<ytoox> ok
<bloobjib> and more importantly, why hasn't anyone done it yet? ;P
<_mongolai_> bruenig: ?! I don't know either
<bloobjib> yea, from qt to gtk
<bruenig> bloobjib, what does knotes do that is so great?
<_mongolai_> bloobjib: that's not a trivial task
<bloobjib> bruenig: it's purty
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: because I can get dri by using the ati drivers but they stop hibernate/suspend from working and sometimes things crash.
<james296> it says the source is already downloaded...
<MilitantPotato>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30749/
<robby> CGI anyone?
<bloobjib> and is the most customizable of all the note applications available
<MilitantPotato> Someone please review that
<Thanaton> CGI is, depending on the context, either 'Common Gateway Interface' for web, or 'Computer Generated Imagery' for graphics
<bruenig> bloobjib, well if it is purty, then that will change when you change the toolkit
<_mongolai_> bruenig: lol. Perhape s/he meant "elegant"
<bruenig> bloobjib, what kind of notes, like sticky notes or class notes, I am looking for a good app to take class notes
<james296> now what?
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: that might be caused by them editing xorg
<bruenig> other than the generic word processor
<bloobjib> bruenig: it's purty when running on gnome though
<bloobjib> bruenig: they're sticky notes
<bloobjib> meant to look exactly like post-it notes (but digitally, of course ;P)
<bruenig> how much can you really do with sitckies
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: if you can view the changes they make to xorg you can edit that perhaps
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: but they haven't, I've reinstalled since then.
<_mongolai_> bruenig: you use Tomboy notes?
<bloobjib> they're my interactive todo lists
<bloobjib> tomboy is horrible
<bruenig> _mongolai_, is that viable for class?
<bloobjib> the gdesklets applet for sticky notes is horrible
<robby> cool, i would assume Common Gatway Int.  seeing as to how im reading a networking book.  thanks Thanaton
<roachmmflhyr> I cannot access my Apache from outside my LAN, my port is opened in firestarter, forwarded at my router, ISP has opened it(i run a port scan and it says state is filtered?), I can access apache from anywhere on my LAN just no where outside of it. do i need to edit my /etc/host? I dont know im lost thanks in advance
<Sevk> intel 945, ub 7.04 ..  search for acpi and sensor, I can view temperature now ,but how to view voltage?
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: anyway how is your touchpad having trouble anyway?
<SeveredCross> Is Tomboy good?
<bloobjib> the only half-reasonable alternative is 'sticky notes' in the gnome panel
<_mongolai_> i dunno. Is it?
<bloobjib> tomboy is horribly, honestly
<bruenig> tomboy has some cool features
<Thanaton> My pleasure, robby
<bruenig> but I don't know if it is viable for class notes
<bloobjib> knotes is, imo, by far the best of the options
<SeveredCross> Never used it, never bothered.
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: the scroller stops working. Sometimes Firefox and other programs crash when this happens.
<bloobjib> but it's KDE:)
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<bruenig> bloobjib, it is a sticky note app, come on man
<MilitantPotato> Text editor is great for notes :D
<bloobjib> bruenig: do you ever buy post-it notes?
<bruenig> xfce has one, called sticky note or something,  you type and then you close it
<_mongolai_> Tomboy is a major memory hog, for what it is, but I still like it...
<bruenig> it has tabs for different notes
<bloobjib> bruenig: because I do..... well, did :P
<bruenig> I don't see what more you could want
<bloobjib> I don't want tabs
<james296> what am I supposed to do now?
<bloobjib> I want to be fooled into thinking there's real post-it notes on my screen ;)
<bloobjib> but i might be alone on that
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: hmm odd mine like most other laptops I have used doesn't have a scroller
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: that is a rather unique feature
<smash_> hello everyone. Can any one help me to configure my D-Link G510 wireless pci adapater.
<Thrillhammer> hi
<dewbie> hey0 all
<bloobjib> http://news.softpedia.com/images//news2/KNotes-2.png
<Thrillhammer> whats up
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: not really. It's a bunch of bumps on the right side of the touchpad that when brushed against work like a scroll wheel
<bloobjib> good review of knotes on that page by the way (in comparison to other sticky note applications): http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/linux/KNotes-Review-32849.shtml
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: I've seen it on a lot of laptops
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<bruenig> bloobjib, I don't get it, there are many applications that can do that
<_mongolai_> bloobjib: Tell ya what -- Set your desktop BG to black, then use a dry-erase marker on the screen!!
<bloobjib> _mongolai_: been there, it just isn't as great
<Thrillhammer> touchpad kinda pisses me off at times
<bloobjib> bruenig: name one :P
<Doublerob7> Hey guys, can someone lend a hand helping me set up my mouse real quick?
<bruenig> bloobjib, well all the applet engines can do it
<_mongolai_> bloobjib: then you're just too picky ;P
<bruenig> I have a sticky note thing on my google homepage that will do that
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: ummm ook that sounds odd
<bloobjib> honestly, the _only_ reason i run it is because I want things that look exactly like real post-it notes on my desktop
<_mongolai_> Doublerob7: what's the problem?
<bloobjib> it's purely visual for me
<bloobjib> which imo i'm allowed to have, as all the other applications I use I use for function or speed:P
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: on side of my touchpad I have a line where I can scroll up and down
<bruenig> bloobjib, if sticky notes were an important thing and there weren't already so many implementations, someone might spend time on it but it is pretty pointless
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: that seems to work alright but gets annoying sometime
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: same thing, exept mine is bumps
<bruenig> a note is a note
<panfist> hey, neither the regular nor alternate installer CD of ubuntu feisty work on my machine, if i try to use the text installer it fails to mount the cd drive, and with the regular instaler/live cd it does not boot into the live environment, i get a tty error or something
<bloobjib> a note is a note much like a girl is a girl
<bloobjib> I'd rather have a pretty one ;(
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: well, actually, pits
<bruenig> those don't look sticky notes anyways
<bloobjib> they do if you change the colour to a lighter yellow
<bruenig> bloobjib, they don't even make sense, if they were "sticky" why would there be a pin
<luca> does someone know the command to shut down the screen by chance? :)
<bloobjib> also, the other note applications don't have basic features such as mark-up
<bloobjib> that pin thing does bother me ;)
<bloobjib> I didn't say knotes was perfect, but it comes closest
<bruenig> the fold is stupid
<bloobjib> the fold makes it fun :/
<Davy_Jones> luca: click the power button on the screen?
<_mongolai_> bloobjib just needs to hack .vimrc and use vim...
<bloobjib> Davy_Jones: might be a laptop:)
<Thanaton> luca:  do you mean the 'screen' application, or the X11 server?
<luca> Davy_Jones: I want to set up a hot key :)
<luca> I want the screen to be shut down, not the X11 server :D
<bloobjib> lol, i wasnt aware vim came in a post-it version :P
<echosystm> ffs, i keep getting acpi errors and my hard drive keeps getting checked for errors
<james296> I still need help changing the Mark All Updates icon in Synaptic...
<SeveredCross> Ctrl-Alt-L locks the screen?
<SeveredCross> james296: Recompile synaptic?
<echosystm> i dont want to have to disable acpi though :(
<james296> how?
<echosystm> is there any way to just use apm?
<Thanaton> Oh!  You want to put the display to sleep via DPMS
<_mongolai_> bloobjib: vim is the zombo.com ov text editors
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: well I don't really know what the issue is
<SeveredCross> james296: If you don't already know, I don't really think you should even try.
<bloobjib> _mongolai_: i'm familiar with it :P
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: its really late and I'm sorta out of it
<SeveredCross> Why do you need to change the icon anyway?
<kitsuneofdoom> gerro: it stops working
<bloobjib> not with zombo, but with vim :P
<bruenig> vim is great though
<Falstius> echosystm: you can add apm=force acpi=no to the kernel parameters I believe.
<bloobjib> it is great
<bruenig> zombo is pointless
<_mongolai_> bloobjib: check out zombo...
<gerro> kitsuneofdoom: try checking the forum for your model and whatever customizing you did
<james296> why shouldnt I try? why should I have to deal with one HIDEOUS icon?
<Startek> hi
<SeveredCross> How often do you deal with the bloody icon?
<SeveredCross> I mean really.
<SeveredCross> Do you sit there and stare at it every time you open Synaptic?
<james296> I thought anything could be done with Ubuntu, I thought it was supposed to be better than Windows?
<bloobjib> but let me reiterate, I wanted a (sticky) note system for on my desktop and I had one criterium; it has to look as much a real post-it note as possible
* SeveredCross thinks we have a troll...
<BezNalogov> Hello everyone
<bloobjib> james296: gah, better ask for your money back
<bruenig> james296, which icon?
<smoenux> I'm running CompizFusion.. When I run a JAVA app, (ie. ArgoUML) the window borders load, but no window content shows... if compiz fusion is turned off, it works fine... anyone know how I can fix?
<bruenig> james296, the one in the menu?
<SeveredCross> bruenig: The System Upgrade one in Synaptic itself.
<luca> james296: it depends on WHAT you want to do
<chowmeined> how come my mime types in ubuntu get messed up a lot?
<bruenig> in synaptic itself?
<Doublerob7> _mongolai_, i'm stuck after installing imwheel, my thumb buttons work, but they don't do what they're supposed to
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<bloobjib> replacing icons tend to be fairly easy in ubuntu
<echosystm> theres no option to choose apm or acpi in my bios
<Tixer> Help! I have a process that won't die, and is taking up 86% of my CPU. It's called Java! How do I kill it!
<echosystm> shouldnt there be one? :/
<luca> james296: if you want gaming for example, windows is surely better, considering wine and cedega are good but not perfect :P
<SeveredCross> Tixer: kill -9 pid
<james296> no not in any icon, the Mark All Updates icon in Synaptic
<echosystm> seems like a pretty straight forward thing
<roachmmflhyr> I cannot access my Apache from outside my LAN, my port is opened in firestarter, forwarded at my router, ISP has opened it(i run a port scan and it says state is filtered?), I can access apache from anywhere on my LAN just no where outside of it. do i need to edit my /etc/host? I dont know im lost thanks in advance
<smoenux> rofl
<bruenig> SeveredCross, well he can always modify the source and recompile right
<SeveredCross> That's what I told him.
<luca> TIxer: gksu gnome-system-monitor and then kill it
<SeveredCross> But he has no idea how to go about doing that.
<smoenux> Tixer: lol.. funny
<bloobjib> james296: the what?
<_mongolai_> Doublerob7: how many mouse buttons do you have, and note a scroll wheel counts as 3 buttons?
<bloobjib> james296: where's that?
<james296> actually I find a few games like Quake 4 and Doom 3 to be better on Ubuntu than Windows Vista...
<panfist> can anyone help me please, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a desktop and neither the live cd nor text installer cd will boot
<SeveredCross> And if he has no idea how to go about it now, Synaptic is a pretty difficult project to jump into.
<Tixer> YAY!
<smoenux> Tixer: unfortunately I dont have any other choice... these are the best programs out there for what I need to do, and they run Java
<bruenig> james296, go read some books on programming in c and c++ or whatever synaptic is coded in and then try to modify the source so that the icon is different
<bloobjib> oh, in synaptic
<james296> ok Mark All Upgrades
<bruenig> or just uninstall synaptic and use cli, that seems a better solution really
<SeveredCross> That icon isn't even that bad.
<bloobjib> james296: i'm normally fairly open-minded in minor replacements in OSs, but... seriously?
<Doublerob7> _mongolai_, i'm using a wireless intellimouse explorer 2.0, 7 buttons
<robby> GOD!!  Flamming Lips are awsome!! sorry
<bloobjib> how often do you see the 'mark all upgrades' icon? lol
<xtknight> james296, what icon?
<bloobjib> xtknight: mark all upgrades in Synaptic
<xtknight> james296, icons dont require any source code moficiation
<james296> every time I open Synaotic?
<james296> Synaptic*
<SeveredCross> Whenever you run Synaptic, but still, do you sit there and stare at it and say "Oh God, that's so UGLY."
<bruenig> that is compiled in
<xtknight> james296, you should be able to change it easily.  if not, file a bug
<bloobjib> james296: yea, how often do you open synaptic? ;)
<SeveredCross> How would you change that?
<BezNalogov> I have installed openvpn on two machines (one in Brussels, one in Rotterdam). The VPN connection works fine. Both machines see eachother and can use eachothers services. The only problem is that the client machines on the network in Brussels can't access the servers in Rotterdam. The other way is possible. I simply have on the clients in Brussels this command: route add -net 172.19.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 gw 192.168.1.2 The gateway that
<BezNalogov> is set is the machine that makes the openvpn connection to Rotterdam. It also has ip forwarding on.
<bloobjib> i'd imagine there to be a .jar somewhere with the icon waiting to be replaced
<james296> hmmm, everyday?
<BezNalogov> Should I change anything else on that machine to make it work?
<SeveredCross> WTF are you opening Synaptic for every day?
<bloobjib> james296: you should start working in terminal
<SeveredCross> You install and remove software every day?
<bruenig> james296, do dpkg -L synaptic | grep png, go look at all of those to see if any of them are the right icon and if so switch it out
<bloobjib> enjoy the linux experience and whatnot
<_mongolai_> Doublerob7: you probably need to set-up xorg.conf for that. Luckily you have a fairly common mouse, so there should be tutorials that pertain to your problem...
<xtknight> james296, i'll offer to find it for you
<_mongolai_> Doublerob7: just a sec...
<pawan> hi
<SeveredCross> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/res/actions/system-upgrade.png
<orange__> Hi i need help quick too . I need a program or command in terminal to shutdown at a specific time
<orange__> Hi i need help quick too . I need a program or command in terminal to shutdown at a certain time.
<bruenig> !repeat
<orange__> Is it possible?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !cron | orange__
<ubotu> orange__: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Flannel> orange__: You mean you need to shutdown your computer at a certain time?
<Doublerob7> mongolai, i've looked at them, but none seem to be able to help me any further, and i've tinkered with xorg.conf for each of them
<james296> the thing is though I already changed the icon in the Synaptic folder to what I want, I got rid of the old icon in every directory I found it in and replaced them with the new icon, but when I open synaptic, the icon is still the old icon
<xtknight> james296, e.g.,  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/actions/system-upgrade.png
<orange__> Flannel yes
<james296> Im sorry I should have mentioned that earlier
<orange__> certain time
<Flannel> orange__: shutdown does that by default: `sudo shutdown [time] `  see man shutdown for all the details
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, I need them to both be 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<mongolai> Doublerob7: can you /msg me, this channel is going too fast..
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, I need them to both be 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<smoenux> I'm running CompizFusion.. When I run a JAVA app, (ie. ArgoUML) the window borders load, but no window content shows... if compiz fusion is turned off, it works fine... anyone know how I can fix?
<bloobjib> orange__: use cron?
<juano__> where can i report something for ubuntu ? i found out that they forgot to package fceu wtih open-gl in there repos, when i compiled from source fceu --with-opengl it worked fine
<bloobjib> orange__: I recommend you to get http://gnome-schedule.sourceforge.net/
<xtknight> juano__, launchpad
<orange__> Flannel yes so i want shutdown at 3:00 AM
<juano__> xtknight: what ?
<pawan> can we use multiple login in yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<xtknight> !launchpad | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bloobjib> pawan: to the same account?
<juano__> xtknight: ahh thanks!
<orange__> use cron or grnome schedule?
<n2diy> ! bugs | juano__:
<ubotu> juano__:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<xtknight> juano__, report it as a bug
<bloobjib> pawan: you can login as many times as you want on Gaim (now Pidgin, but Gaim is preinstalled)
<bloobjib> orange__: gnome schedule uses cron
<bloobjib> pawan: but only once per account
<juano__> xtknight: good thanks
<bloobjib> orange__: gnome schedule gives a GUI for cron, see the website
<tetonca> bloobjib: i'd drop a semaphore file ~/.shutdown and test for that in cron to block it from actually shutting down or allowing it to, then schedule the shutdown in cron.
<pawan> not more than one account login
<bloobjib> orange__: what tetonca said
<bloobjib> pawan: you want to log into the same account more than once?
<pawan> how to install pidgin
<xtknight> !info gnome-schedule
<ubotu> gnome-schedule: GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-2 (feisty), package size 428 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<panfist> can anyone help me figure out how to start an ubuntu install i have on this machine...neither the live cd nor alternate installer cd will boot. thanks
<xtknight> pawan, pidgin is "gaim" in Feisty
<james296> so any other ideas?
<pawan> two different yahoo account
<xtknight> james296, did you modify /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/actions/system-upgrade.png  ?
<bloobjib> pawan: gaim is already installed, you could use that
<pawan> simultaneously
<bloobjib> although pidgin is much nicer
<james296> yes I already told you thats been done
<tetonca> bloob: this way when you're into something neat at 2:40 a.m. you drop ~/.dont_shutdown to keep from losing the interesting thing at 3:00 sharp.  Been there done that.
<bloobjib> there's a .deb out there somewhere, but i recommend manually installing it (go to pidgin.im and download it, read the INSTALL file)
<james296> I already changed it to a new icon a while ago
<bloobjib> tetonca: might want to tell orange__ :P
<Civik> Anyone able to help me change what background when you go into cube form and the image on the top and bottom of the cube in Beryl?
<james296> but in Synaptic it still shows the icon
<bloobjib> james296: did you... restart the application?
<james296> this is Feisty Fawn btw
<james296> yes
<james296> I did
<smoenux> Pidgin will be in Gutsy
<bloobjib> james296: I still find it hard to believe this bothers you, lol
<james296> I even rebooted the machine several times
<X704> what is a good CD copying program for Gnome?
<pawan> what should i select to download fedora
<xtknight> james296, hmm alright one moment again then
<pawan> but i have ubuntu
<pawan> and there is no ubuntu option
<bloobjib> X704: the built in one isn't too bad
<mongolai> james296: I missed your question. Can you ask again?
<james296> hey some ppl could be very much into eye candy you wouldnt believe...
<bloobjib> mongolai: replacing the 'mark all upgrades ' icon in Synaptic
<mongolai> ok
<smoenux> X704: give K3b a go
<pawan> how to repo file
<bloobjib> james296: oh I believe you, I was in here asking about notes looking exactly like post-it notes just 10 minutes ago
<X704> hmm
<bloobjib> smoenux: that's KDE
<james296> mongolai Im having trouble changing the Mark All Upgrades icon in Synaptic to what I want
<mind-shift> How do I lock the desktop from any usage?
<pawan> pidgin.repo
<smoenux> oops
<smoenux> ya
<mongolai> james296: ok. gotcha
<bloobjib> pawan: one second
<bloobjib> pawan: you want http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=235&filename=pidgin-2.0.2.tar.bz2
<n2diy> mind-shift: google Ubuntu kiosks
<bloobjib> pawan: unzip it somewhere, open a gnome-terminal, then read the 'INSTALL' file
<bloobjib> pawan: it will tell you to ./configure, make, make install (don't forget to sudo)
<smoenux> X704: bloodjib is correct that's a KDE app... so you might not like it... I'm using it though, even though I'm on gnome
<bloobjib> it'll require extra libraries to be installed, k3b
<bloobjib> X704: what's wrong with the default program?
<bloobjib> too simplistic?
<X704> heh, probably nothing
<smoenux> lol
<X704> I do have K3B...
<X704> as well
<bloobjib> X704: main menu > places > cd/dvd creator
<bloobjib> is the default one... but k3b is generally considered the best burning program
<roachmmflhyr> dumb question i image but what goes in /etc/host for Apache to run right
<bloobjib> but it's not for GNOME (although it does work on GNOME)
<panfist> can anyone help me work out how to install ubuntu..the live cd will not boot, and the alternate install will not either. the alternate install fails to mount to the cd rom drive. thanks
<X704> bloobjib: K3B looks like it checks to see if the disk is "copy-protected"...
<tetonca> panfist did you try a debian boot media?
<james296> ok well Im off to bed now since I cant get any responses to my question and its getting VERY late here...
<X704> does it?
<bloobjib> X704: that I do not know
<roachmmflhyr> panfist: did you set your boot priority to boot CDROM first
<bloobjib> james296: good luck next time :] 
<xtknight> james296, i'm sure somebody knows, anyway.  ask on the GNOME mailing list
<mongolai> james296: sorry buddy. :(
<xtknight> i just dont feel like dismantling my whole synaptic at 2am :p
<bloobjib> so, who feels like porting knotes to gnome for me? don't be shy.
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, I need them to both be 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<panfist> roachmmflyhr yes it is booting from the cd rom, both cds start booting then fail
<panfist> tetonca no i have just used feisty regular and feisty alternat
<BaD_CrC> do any of you know where i can find some good optimizations using sysctl.conf
<roachmmflhyr> panfist: what error are you getting?
<xtknight> james296, oh
<mongolai> Daveyboy: Just a thought, but what version of mod_php do you have installed?
<BaD_CrC> i'm told that's the file that has a lot of control over /proc settings and i should find some places to read up on the sysctl.conf file.
<xtknight> james296, you might need to delete icon-theme.cache
<panfist> roachmmflyhr it does "Detecting CD Rom drives" after selecting my language and keyboard, then,
<xtknight> man sysctl
<BaD_CrC> `man sysctl.conf`doesn't tell me much
<panfist> "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted...Try again?"
<james296> in which directory?
<xtknight> james296, /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<echosystm> does 6.10 use a different kernel from 7.04?
<xtknight> james296, all i know is, that it's in /usr/share.  you rename icons to icons2 and then Mark All Upgrades is gone.
<james296> ah ha, I'll check that out right now
<panfist> if i hit yes i get the exact same screen, no i am sent to "ubuntu installer main menu"
<xtknight> echosystm, yes
<Daveyboy> mongal, is that in the phpinfo page?
<echosystm> ive got acpi problems, want to see if the older kernel has same prob
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> thanks
<panfist> this is for the alternate install cd
<tetonca> panfist: you can ALT+F3 or ALT+F4 to see other error messages. Try any low function key number with ALT to switch to the other available terminals.
<Daveyboy> mongolai, is that in the php info page
<hamadooo> so what can we do with ubuntu now
<mongolai> Daveyboy: i think in phpinfo
<panfist> it looks like "moyunt: Mounting /dev/scd0 on /cdrom failed"
<hamadooo> should learn somthing
<bloobjib> hamadooo: we can browse the web and open .jpg
<bloobjib> hamadooo: what else could one want to do?
<james296> AH HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> hi
<james296> IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!
<bloobjib> james296: congrats:P
<hamadooo> no somthing specail
<juano__> xtknight: k i reported it, thanks for the link
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i have a problem installing ubuntu
<james296> I will remember that next time
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> can someone help me?
<panfist> also "CDROM-detect failed; unmounting CD just to be sure" there are lots of lines in this terminal about a mount fail
<bloobjib> hamadooo: it runs firefox, also has a text editor.. do you perhaps have a more specific question?
<bloobjib> i'm sure there's 23,433,592 pages out there explaining the differences between Ubuntu and <insert random OS>
<james296> wow, Im a happy camper now!!!
<james296> lol
<panfist> is there a way i can jump into a shell terminal or something, try to manually mount the CD, then jump back in the installer script?
<xtknight> james296, aren't you glad you didnt go to bed? ;)
<james296> lol
<hamadooo> i don't know ...... maybe want to learn some terminal commands
<james296> I suppose
<xtknight> cmon ubuntu rocks
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i have a problem installing ubuntu... can someone help me?
<tetonca> panfist: can you swap in a different drive (physically) to get a possible different outcome?  Can you 'dmesg' in the shell?
<xtknight> you knew it all along
<mongolai> james296: how did you fix it?
<bloobjib> hamadooo: you can also change your 'mark all upgrades' icon to whatever you want
<xtknight> mongolai, he deleted icons cache in /usr/share
<hamadooo> which mark all you mean ??
<mongolai> cool
<bloobjib> hamadooo: nevermind.. what would you like to know specifically?
<panfist> tetonca i have 2x 500 gb drives in sata and i have tried both with both install media, and have got the same errors. i can't dmesg because im not at a shell right now (in the alternate install...altho when booting the live CD, i do end up at some kind of shell)
<xtknight> to change icons in windows i had to use reshacker on shell32.dll.  then it contained about file protection.  i had no ownership of my pc anymore
<hamadooo> well i want to update my wireless adapter driver
<james296> I removed the icon-theme.cache file in the directory it was in\
<hamadooo> could you help ??
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i downloaded the iso from the site , burned it and when it loads i selece start or install ubuntu... then it says loading linux kernel and then a black screen and nothing else.... can someone help me?
<Daveyboy> mongolai, i dont see it
<rryan> Hi... so my laptop is a tablet. I have Xubuntu 6.10.   I have two buttons on the tablet that for some reason generate Super_R + '1' and Super_R  + '0
<rryan> ''
<xtknight> panfist, do you end up at a "busybox"?
<rryan> when I push them
<Lunis> bah, i can't figure this out, i've enabled nvidia-glx but now I'm stuck at one resolution, despite having all resolutions set up in xorg.conf. I recall a certain option that is required, something about guessing monitor capabilities being bugged through nvidia-glx driver... anyone know?
<rryan> I'd like to modmap them to Up and Down
<panfist> tetonca maybe the problem is with my motherboard, i am using sata hard disks and a pata optical drive, and the motherboard is operating in "enhanced" ide mode, but when i ran in "compatability" i got the same errors
<hamadooo> kathe_ti_pou_ana       ... maybe you burned the cd in wrong way
<james296> Im sorry I was being a pest about it, but for me, I just want everything to look...well, perfect
<xtknight> Lunis, yea NoDDC
<xtknight> Lunis, or something like that.
<rryan> anyone know if you can use xmodmap to make combinations of keys map to another keysym
<james296> and obviously theres no way that can happen with Windows Vista...
<xtknight> Lunis, it's either DDC or EDID that gets monitor capabilities.  Both X and nvidia have options to ignore it.
<frankg> which firewall comes standard with ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> you're having a problem with not finding root, right?
<xtknight> frankg, iptables
<Lunis> xtknight: yeah something like that, i'll try googling those to find the right one
<keenen> I don't have a linux swap partition
<Brime> does ubuntu come with a software firewall installed by defalut?
<frankg> xtknight, thx
<keenen> I don't have a linux swap partition
<panfist> xtknight from the alternate or regular cds? from the alternate i end up at "ubuntu installer main menu" with the 3rd step "detect and mount cdrom" highlighted
<hamadooo> kathe_ti_pou_ana       ... check the md5 number
<xtknight> Brime, frankg it comes with an empty iptables firewall
<keenen> how do i fix that?
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: how much time did you wait
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i already done that
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> a lot..
<jetscreamer> you're having a problem with not finding root, right panfist ?
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: in the black screen
<Flannel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: it's not necessarily a bad thing.  Would you like a swap partition?
<panfist> xtknight i dont recall busybox from the other install media but i really dont remember
<mongolai> Daveyboy: ask again. There are probably more PHP people here now...
<roachmmflhyr> should i put myhost.dyndns.com in /ect/host along with 192.168.0.100, localhost and 127.0.0.1
<Flannel> keenen: it's not necessarily a bad thing.  Would you like a swap partition?
<xtknight> panfist, hmm.  does it say "tty job control" or anything weird like that?
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, I need them to both be 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<jetscreamer> you can use a swap file also
<keenen> yea
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: what iso did you download ?
<panfist> jetscreamer im having trouble getting an install of ubuntu feisty to start
<Flannel> keenen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<warlocky> I kinda messed up my php.ini file (for php5) and my webserver aint working now, is there a way to get your orginal php.ini file back?
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: and what is your system architecture ?
<bloobjib> there's lokkit and guarddog on the firewall department for ubuntu
<xtknight> Lunis, NoDDC or IgnoreEDID:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/8822-nvidia-geforce2go-external-lcd-monitor.html
<panfist> xtknight yes it does, i can pop in the live cd right now to get the exact error message but that rings a bell
<bloobjib> both not installed by default, but both in repos
<jetscreamer> xtknight: he's reached my favorite bug, it came around 2.6.13/udev
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> 1gb ram athlon x2 2.4ghz
<xtknight> Lunis, under nvidia:     Option "IgnoreEDID" "on" and    Option "NoDDC" "on"
<Lunis> xtknight: thanks so much
<warlocky> Anyone? *cries* :'(
<keenen> I put my PC to stand by and then when i turn it on it says something about swap
<panfist> jetscreamer really? what bug is that
<jetscreamer> xtknight: make an udev rule and/or mkinitrd rule to control the order of loading the ide drivers
<xtknight> jetscreamer, on the livecd?
<jetscreamer> see also nuke udev
<pawan> i downlodes pidgin but how to install
<jetscreamer> yeh.. no nuking though
<xtknight> not much of an idea about that :O
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i waited about 10minutes on the black screen
<panfist> i have even tried PXE booting, yesterday i installed xubuntu on an old laptop over pxe using tftp on win server 2003, but for some reason this trouble desktop wont even PXE
<bloobjib> pawan: unzip the .tar.gz, read the INSTALL file inside
<jetscreamer> i also have dual controllers
<bloobjib> it will tell you to configure, make, make install in a gnome-terminal
<roachmmflhyr> Daveyboy: apt-get install php5 works fine for me
<bloobjib> do that, it'll be easy
<xtknight> jetscreamer, panfist is a bug filed then?
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: then you downloaded the i386 iso right ?
<jetscreamer> i could be wrong about ya'll's bug though
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: athlon 64 or 32 ?
<keenen> My ubuntu does not boot back up after stand by
<flam> hi
<asim> i am having problems running .wmv streaming on firefox
<panfist> jetscreamer i am having trouble with both the regular and alternate media, is this bug supposed to apply to both?
<asim> what should i do?
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: if you have amd 64 you need another iso
<bloobjib> how do I get the desk switching window to display the desks in a 2x2 square instead of a 1x4 line? it works fine when I have the panel applet loaded in, but once I turn off the panel applet it goes back to 1x4
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> athlon 64 juano__ and yes i downloaded the i386
<asim> i have all the players installed
<Lunis> rebooting to see if it worked
<asim> totem mplayer vlc
<xdfhd> I'm thinking of making the switch from windows -> ubuntu.  I downloaded 7.04 iso and burned it as a bootable disk with nero.  Well, when I restart, instead of booting from the cd, i wind up going to a caldera dr-dos command prompt; i have also tried 6.06 with the same results; any suggestions will be most appreciated
<asim> can anyone help?
<panfist> i can get into a shell from the ubuntu install menu, it says i can run a bash clone and type exit to get back into the installer
<warlocky> I kinda messed up my php.ini file (for php5) and my webserver aint working now, is there a way to get your orginal php.ini file back?
<jetscreamer> panfist: this bug applies to kernels >2.6.14+udev ... i haven't checked out the livecd with it
<keenen> My ubuntu does not boot back up after stand by
<bulmer> what applications is Avahi really used for? multicast what services? in a private subnetwork? is it replacing a older feature?
<jetscreamer> --force-conf-miss
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: if its athlon 64 you need the x86_64
<Daveyboy> xdfhd: you need to change your boot order in the BIOS
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: not the i386
<jetscreamer> err --force-confmiss
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> my cpu is athlon 64x2
<xdfhd> it boots from cd before HD
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: this can be the problem
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> so i need the x86_64
<Daveyboy> xdfhd: to cdrom first
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: yes
<keenen> My ubuntu does not boot back up after stand by?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> thnx
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: yw
<Flannel> warlocky: remove (with --purge) libapache2-mod-php5 and then reinstall it
<pawan> how to change directory to pidgin
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: in www.ubuntu.com, select download now feisty and then select 64 AMD or Intel computer
<warlocky> Flannel, problem is that my sources.list aint working, I can't apt-get update - I only get errors, it has worked before
<xtknight> juano__, all x86_64 architectures support i386!
<Daveyboy> xdfhd: have you tried from other computer?
<Flannel> warlocky: Well, lets address that issue then.  What errors do you get?
<xtknight> in fact, 32-bit is the recommendation for new ubuntu users :)
<xdfhd> 1 sec
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, i hope you read that i386 is fine
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> yes
<juano__> xtknight: ahh ok
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> so whats the problem?
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, well, 64bit will give you a little more trouble
<juano__> xtknight: well since it didnt boot thought it could be related to that issue
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, with things like Flash, media player codecs
<xtknight> juano__, oh i didn't know that
<warlocky> Flannel, tons of errors - the links doesnt seem to work. I googled it up, and others seems to have the same problem
<bloobjib> Does anyone know how to put the desk switcher in a 2x2 grid without using the panel applet?
<tetonca> bloobjib that's the 'pager' (2x2 v 1x4)
<xtknight> juano__, probably not though.
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, what's the problem again ?
<Flannel> warlocky: pastebin the errors
<warlocky> ?pastebin
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i downloaded the iso from the site , burned it and when it loads i selece start or install ubuntu... then it says loading linux kernel and then a black screen and nothing else.... can someone help me?
<warlocky> can you link me to a pastebin website
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bloobjib> tetonca: the name of the switcher, you mean?
<juano__> xtknight: problem at live cd... black screen
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, did you try waiting roughly 10-15mins after that blank screen?  it could be usplash not detecting your monitor correctly, and not displaying a splash screen
<jetscreamer> heh
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, that doesn't mean ubuntu won't work on your pc.  in this case you should try the Alternate cd Instead
<xtknight> !alternate | kathe_ti_pou_ana
<ubotu> kathe_ti_pou_ana: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jetscreamer> hit f6 take off splash & quiet, add vga=normal
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, the alternate CD allows you to install it using text -mode instead
<panfist> so what do you do if neither the live cd nor the alternate cd work :(
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> the alternate cd has the same things as the other cd?
<jetscreamer> see also xmodule xvrefresh et al
<warlocky> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30755/
<rryan> Anyone know how I could map Super_R + '1' to Up ?
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: video card ?
<jetscreamer> !info xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, exactly yea
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, it installs the same thing
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> sapphire pci-e x1600 pro
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, I need them to both be 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> sapphire pci-e x1600 pro juano__
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, instead, you must use a text-mode installer to do it.  available here under Alternate, x86.  good luck: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<jetscreamer> you 'probably' need fglrx for support
<rryan> jetscreamer : I know how to use xmodmap to map a key to another key.. but can it definitely map key combinations to a key ?
<bloobjib> tetonca: i've no idea what you mean with 'pager' :)
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: do you have windows and it works fine there ?
<warlocky> Flannel: and this is my sources.list -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30756/
<juano__> or another OS ?
<jetscreamer> rryan: not sure :/ sowwy
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> the video card?
<NaNO2x> is there a good way to switch from evolution to thunderbird as evolution for some reason is packaged with firefox on ubuntu.
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: yep
<Flannel> warlocky: Ah.  You're using breezy.  Try switching back to the ubuntu repos, although I don't know if breezy repos are up anymore.  Breezy EOL was a few months ago
<xtknight> NaNO2x, just set your preffered applications
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> yes it works fine
<jetscreamer> NaNO2x: apt-get install thunderbird
<Flannel> warlocky: you really ought to upgrade
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: thinking it could be a BIOS issue
<warlocky> I don
<NaNO2x> but how do you set preffered apps, haven't had experience with that
<rryan> jetscreamer  : np :)  I've been screwing with xmodmap for a bit now but can't seem to get it right.. was just wondering if anyone could confirm that you could use it to map combinations
<warlocky> I don't want to upgrade atm - as I don't want to risk crashing my server right now
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: but if you have an onboard video then it should at first grab that
<bloobjib> NaNO2x: right click > properties > open with
<xtknight> NaNO2x, system->admin->preffered apps
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> should i download ubuntu feisty fawn or from www.ubuntu.com or its the same?
<bloobjib> oh
<bloobjib> what xtknight
<bloobjib> said
<xtknight> NaNO2x, system->prefs->Preferred apps, actually
<xdfhd> daveyboy; yes, I get the same problem on a different machine
<keenen> My ubuntu does not boot back up after stand by?
<juano__> kathe_ti_pou_ana: i recommend from www.ubuntu.com
<tetonca> bloobjib: the quasi-official term for that mechanism is the 'pager' under X11.  fvwm2 has one and it's more obvious there how to manipulate it.  I think in your case the panel applet is 'swallowing the pager' when present, and the pager reverts to its 'natural geometry' .. this is about the /geometry/ of the /pager/ under X11.
<Flannel> warlocky: Erm, you also shouldn't have those hoary errors.  Especially since they're not in your sources.list, you must have those in some other place.
<keenen> My ubuntu does not boot back up after stand by?
<Flannel> warlocky: but, that's the reason you can't upgrade any, because I don't think those repos are open anymore
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> if its a bios prob what should i do?
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, do you mean, can you download from releases.ubuntu.com?  it's fine from there.
<NaNO2x> thanks
<xdfhd> is there anything i need to type in the command prompt or should ubuntu fire up
<warlocky> hmm, alright - I guess I have to re-install the whole server then?
<keenen> I just get errors when i try to boot ubuntu form stand by
<bloobjib> tetonca: right, following you now :) when I think of a pager in nix I think of the text file viewer (such as 'pager' on ubuntu)
<Lunis> xtknight: fyi, custom modeline, noddc, disableedid, still no luck. this doesn't make sense, I've done this before, in gentoo no less, but I can't figure it out now :<
<juano__> ahh kathe_ti_pou_ana yes , download from the link xtknight gave you
<warlocky> I just want my php.ini file back, that's all -- and its soo urgent and important for me to get it back aswell.
<xtknight> Lunis, i'd be able to help you but it'd have to be tomorrow, sadly as i'm tired as heck
<bloobjib> tetonca: most importantly though, have any idea how to fix that? ;] 
<alecwh> I'm trying to get Remote SSH working. Can someone guide me through it? I have a desktop and a laptop, and I want to CONTROL my desktop with my laptop.
<hamadooo> i need a site for ubuntu thems ??
<jetscreamer> kathe_ti_pou_ana: make sure your vidcard is supported in xorg with the installer,, you could do text mode at least?
<Lunis> xtknight: no worries mate, just letting you know my status :)
<xtknight> Lunis, or maybe i wouldnt.  that sounds kind of odd
<jetscreamer> warlocky: i told you how?
<warlocky> I didn't notice jetscreamer, how?
<xtknight> Lunis, yea i always cant stand when i dont finish my jobs though :p
<jetscreamer> man dpkg --force-help
<NaNO2x> umm apt-get isnt finding thunderbird
<bloobjib> xtknight: cron it
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ill try...
<tetonca> bloob: both are correct.  $PAGER in a terminal (completely different idea there) and 'the pager' in X11 (desktop switcher function) .. in X11 it's part of the topology of the desktop metaphor.  It has a /geometry/ tho so that's the rub here.
<jetscreamer> --force-confmiss
<xtknight> !info mozilla-thunderbird | NaNO2x
<ubotu> nano2x: mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10638 kB, installed size 29708 kB
<Flannel> warlocky: I'm not sure it's going to be possible.  Check your package cache (/var/cache/apt/ and see if libapache2-mod-php5 is in there.  Although, oddly enough, I can't figure out which package contains it (even though I have it on my system right now)
<NaNO2x> thanks
<xtknight> bloobjib, good idea
<hamadooo> i need a site for ubuntu thems ????
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> but from releases.ubuntu.com i download the x86 version or 64bit? cause i have athlon64
<Lunis> xtknight: i understand that one. my problem stems completely from the fact that i don't have a working cd drive and had to install originally in vmware :x
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, x86 should be the first one you try
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> why?
<rathel> How would I download pictures using a specific file name from a website using wget?
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, it's less trouble if you're new to Ubuntu
<warlocky> nope, its not there - does anyone run ubuntu (5.10>) who can send me the php.ini file for php5? would be soo appreciated.
<Lunis> hamadooo: assuming you're still using Gnome, which is the ubuntu default, just look for Gnome Themes in google.
<jetscreamer>  <dpkg> the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files are gone, dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted.  You can also reinstall them using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<xtknight> rathel, wget <URLtoFILEname>
<xtknight> ?
<bloobjib> tetonca: http://bardolph.ling.ohio-state.edu/cgi-bin/dwww?type=runman&location=Pager/1x seems to agree with you ;P
<jetscreamer> warlocky: ^^^
<Daveyboy> xdfhd: what architecture version did you burn?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> if i download the 64bit version the is 32-bit code supported?
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, yes, it is
<jetscreamer> yes
<rathel> xtknight, I meant a group of pictures.
<warlocky> jetscreamer: do you have it? :(
<hamadooo> ok linus thanx
<xtknight> rathel, a group of pictures, specified in which format?
<xtknight> rathel, just a long list of them, perhaps?
<jetscreamer> but with nvidia at least(not sure about ati) 64bit kernel and 32bit userland doesn't work out too well
<keenen> I need help!
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> and what kind of problems will i have if i download the 64bit version?
<jetscreamer> warlocky: try scrolling up or doing /lastlog jetscreamer
<xdfhd> daveyboy; standard pc
<rathel> xtknight, jpg Say I wanna dowload a bunch of pictures for my resolution I can't do <websiteurl>/*1440x900.jpg
<jetscreamer> about 3-5 lines above warlocky^^^
<Flannel> warlocky: check /usr/share/php5/ there might be a copy of it there
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, you won't be able to use Macromedia Flash as easily, some custom programs won't work
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, Windows media won't play.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok
<xtknight> well it will, but not WMV9 or windows media audio, making it useless
<tetonca> bloobjib: the problem is that the WM generally implements the pager in X11. Not all WM implement it.
<jetscreamer> you sure mplayer won't do it?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> but it will stil have a good performance with my dual core cpu? (the x86 version i mean)
<xtknight> jetscreamer, ya mplayer does wmv9 from svn now.  but no WMA3
<Flannel> warlocky: actually yes, I think that's where it comes from, which is why it's not in the dpkg cache.  That file should be what you're looking for
<warlocky> yeah, I think thats the copy :)
<jetscreamer> and/or avifile et al
<Daveyboy> xdfhd: i386?
<warlocky> let me check
<xdfhd> yes
<bloobjib> tetonca: I can change it by using the panel applet though
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, perhaps even better performance.  it goes both ways really
<jetscreamer> sheesh
<tetonca> bloobjjib: so you can't simply 'exec /usr/X11R6/bin/pager --option'.
<alecwh> When I try to connect to my desktop via SSH, I get this error: ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.5 port 22: Connection refused. What does this error mean? How can I fix it? I generated a key, and then tried it.
<bloobjib> tetonca: but once I remove the applet from panel again (because I don't want no stinkin' icon) it reverts back
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, sometimes 32bit is faster, sometimes 64bit is faster.
<tetonca> bloobjib: you have to dissect what GNOME did to launch a pager.
<Flannel> alecwh: is your desktop 192.168.0.5?
<bloobjib> if the panel applet can change it, surely I can without the panel as well? :/
<alecwh> Flannel, yes.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok... so i download the alternate cd x86 version from releases.ubuntu.com?
<Daveyboy> xdfhd: and what kind of cpu do you have?
<xtknight> kathe_ti_pou_ana, yea
<Flannel> alecwh: and your desktop has openssh-server running?
<jetscreamer> try |less
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> thnx i ll try it
<tetonca> bloobjib: not certain! hehe. But maybe. If it's a task in the process table then surely.
<xdfhd> both will autoplay when I explore the cd, so I assume they're burned without corruption
<alecwh> Flannel, I... don't know.
<smoenux> compiz and AWN wont get out of Startup apps in sessions. I remove them, but for some reason they still start when I log in :(
<Flannel> alecwh: well, that's your problem.  You can't connect to a non-existant server.  No key generation is necessary, just install openssh-server
<alecwh> Flannel, how can I enable it?
<warlocky> oh my god, thank you so much Flannel.
<tetonca> bloobjib: look at it this way: the 1x4 indicates /that/ has a geometry. Change /that/.
<warlocky> You've saved my day, definately!
<jetscreamer> save your session w/o them being loaded
<bloobjib> tetonca: i wish i even had half an idea where to start though :/
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> is there a guide on the net on how to install ubuntu using the alternate cd?
<alecwh> Flannel, after this is installed, will it work?
<Flannel> warlocky: You really should schedule some downtime and upgrade to dapper though.  I took the plunge in february, since I didn't want to cut it too close.
<warlocky> Phew, Though I was toast there for a while :- )
<Flannel> alecwh: yes
<bloobjib> lol yea, it's out there! but how to find, I doubt it'll come looking for me ;(
<smoenux> jetscreamer: will try that... I think I did before, but I might have done it wrong or something
<Flannel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: It's the same as installing with the desktop.  Same questions same answers, etc.
<tetonca> bloobjib: I think it's under etc.
<warlocky> Flannel: It's just a dev server anyways, I'm gonna run debian sarge in the future -- and I cannot access this server if it crashes, I can but I don't want to (kinda hard to explain the situtation im in)
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> but its text-based?
<warlocky> And I run game servers, and dapper is shit when it comes ot game servers
<jetscreamer> sarge? sarge is oldstable
<xdEad> algum brasileiro?
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<alecwh> Flannel, it's asking me for the password for "root@192.168.0.5". As far as I know, I don't have a password for root...
<warlocky> well, I think it's called debian sarge, kinda forgot what I was running for before
<Flannel> alecwh: Why are you using the root account on your local box?
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, I need them to both be 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<jetscreamer> etch is the latest stable in debian warlocky ... used to be sarge
<alecwh> Flannel, I'm not. I'm not using root on either machine.
<alecwh> :P
<Flannel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: Right, but it's a text-gui, instead of using th emouse to click buttons, you use the arrow keys and enter.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> thnx
<alecwh> root@192.168.0.5's password:
<alecwh> Permission denied, please try again.
<alecwh> root@192.168.0.5's password:
<alecwh> Permission denied, please try again.
<alecwh> root@192.168.0.5's password:
<alecwh> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<xdfhd> AMD athlon XP 2400+ with 2.0 GHz & 480 MB RAM
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ill try the alternate version
<Flannel> alecwh: did you use sudo ssh or something?
<tetonca> alecwh: 'passwd root'
<Keen> HEY GUYS!
<warlocky> jetscreamer: Yeah, etch is what I meant :-)
<Flannel> tetonca: no.  Please don't recommend that here.  There's no reason for anyone to have a root password.
<tetonca> alecwh: 'sudo passwd root'
<alecwh> on which machine, tetonca?
<Flannel> alecwh: neither.
<Flannel> alecwh: what command are you using to connect?
<alecwh> alec@aleclaptop:~$ ssh alecwh@192.168.0.5
<alecwh> Flannel
<tetonca> Oh well the culture police forbid it.
<alecwh> Flannel, I'm so confused, what am I supposed to do?
<Flannel> alecwh: and that prompts you for roots password?  Is your desktop running ubuntu?  That's very odd, since (besides not having root enabled) ssh defaults to not allowing root login.
<alecwh> no, let me post the whole log
<Flannel> alecwh: pastebin it
<jetscreamer> ssh doesn't let root log in? must be an ubuntu thing
<Keen> There was a loud boom down stairs and i looked down there and i didn't see a thing
<tetonca> heh.
<alecwh> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kidbuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<alecwh> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30757/
<Flannel> alecwh: well, of course it's asking for roots password, thats who you're trying to connect as.  Connect as yourself, and you'll be fine (or whatever username you have on that box)
<ectospasm> anyone know what version of the nvidia kernel module x86_64 Ubuntu has?
<pawan> hwllo
<tetonca> alecwh: the most common reason to ssh in as root is to use it in conjunction with a scripted rsync to grab every file off the remote system.  Best if neither is connected to the Internet (only to each other via the LAN) when doing so. ;)
<alecwh> Flannel, that worked!
<defrysk> ectospasm,  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<tetonca> not most common but 'a' common reason.
<alecwh> tetonca, thanks too!
<bloobjib> hm, here's a perhaps odd thought
<alecwh> Flannel, how can I open GUI programs via SSH? (I want to open up the GUI on the comp I'm controlling)
<tetonca> Simply transcends usual permission gates to file access in that one mode.
<bloobjib> is there a way to access the preferences window of the workspace switcher panel applet without having the applet enabled?
<Keen> Is there a google ubuntu themed google search?
<Flannel> alecwh: this is all through the LAN?
<alecwh> yes
<Flannel> alecwh: you might be better off using XDMCP
<tetonca> bloobjib I'd backdoor it and edit the underlying text file.  Not sure if it'd present in the GUI tool.
<Keen> :(
<bloobjib> tetonca: yea, but what's the underlying text file? ;P
<bloobjib> I really suck at finding stuff
<corevette> what deoes a creative commons liscence claim?
<tetonca> bloobjib: surf.  grep!
<corevette> can i claim someone elses work for mine?
<bloobjib> I was kind of hoping to get into the preferences window because I don't know what to edit :o
<jetscreamer> gconf probably bloobjib
<Flannel> corevette: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<jetscreamer> gconf-editor
<strent> alecwh: Isn't there an -X parameter to SSH?
<bloobjib> would it really be as simple as gconf? :/
<tetonca> bloobjib: 'grep -i' is your friend.
<jetscreamer> !info gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<alecwh> what do you mean, Flannel?
<bloobjib> let me check gconf, then grep!
<bloobjib> brb, ty
<Flannel> alecwh: XDMCP is something you'd enable on the desktop, and then at your GDM, you'd connect to a remote computer
<alecwh> I want to open up GUI programs (like Rythmbox) with my PC. I want to lanuch them ON the remote computer, not on mine
<Flannel> alecwh: your other choice is to tunnel X, like strent said
<alecwh> like, I want to type "rhythmbox" and have it open rythmbox on the remote pc
<alecwh> !tunnel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecwh> !xdmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tetonca> alecwh: you can point $DISPLAY to another machine but there's usually security gates and such.
<tetonca> alecwh: the chooser has a thing for that I think.
<alecwh> chooser?
<jetscreamer> gdm
<Daveyboy> I need to install php5 from source becuase there maybe a problem with the package install via apt-get. I downloaded and installed with checkinstall but my phpinfo page in apache2 shows vesion 5.1.2 where as my cli version shows 5.2.3, I need them to both be 5.2.3, any suggestions?
<jetscreamer> display manager
<tetonca> The chooser is the widget that can present a foreign host to login to, but usually in the chooser you chose a local session.
<xdfhd> davey, thanks anyway for trying
<xdfhd> to help
<varka> alecwh: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<tetonca> gdm == chooser
<Daveyboy> xdfhd:np
<alecwh> how does it work?
<alecwh> Is it SSH?
<tetonca> vnc also good here, yep.
<tetonca> alecwh I don't think it's a pipe over ssh, no.  Maybe.   Not sure on that one.
<varka> alecwh: it can be tunneled via ssh but its not its default
<defrysk> tetonca, gdm = a display manager
<alecwh> ok. Well, what good is SSH then? :P
<tetonca> defrysk: the older terminology was 'the chooser' iirc.
<alecwh> I can't really do anything....
<defrysk> tetonca, never heard of it
<varka> alecwh: you can do everything what is called "administrative tasks"
<tetonca> I'm a little behind on my terminologies. ;)
<Flannel> alecwh: You can do anything on the command line without anything additional
<jetscreamer> The Chooser -  spinoff from The Closer
<alecwh> Flannel, what is the music player that plays IN the terminal?
<jetscreamer> !info cplay
<ubotu> cplay: A front-end for various audio players. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.49-10 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 232 kB
<alecwh> Can I turn it off? reboot? reboot apache?
<Flannel> alecwh: There's a few.  You'e probably thinking of mpd in conjunction with ncmpc
<Flannel> alecwh: Of course
<bloobjib> I found it in gconf-editor, and feel like a tool for not having looked there first
<bloobjib> thanks a lot jetscreamer and tetonca
<alecwh> http://polishlinux.org/apps/ssh-tricks/#
<bloobjib> /apps/panel/applets/applet_2/prefs/num_rows for the record :P
<AnAnt> Hello, I just got an HP dv6391 laptop
<Flannel> alecwh: you can do anything and everything that doesn't require a GUI
<alecwh> what is the command for restarting Apache?
<AnAnt> Ubuntu always crashes on it
<tetonca> bloobjib: I kinda thot it was there all along. ;)
<Flannel> alecwh: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, although that might be different with upstart
<poningru> Flannel: no its the same
<bloobjib> it's not uncommon I forget to check the obvious routes
<AnAnt> I get this message at boot: PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6: 20000@e000000 for 0000:05:00.0
<poningru> AnAnt: hmm can you bootup a live cd?
<vas> alright I know this is kinda an ubuntu sever question.. BUT NO ONE IS EVER THERE... so please don't just redirect me to there... thnx... Anyways: I need to change the host name (Netbios) name for my server... what files would I edit to do that (and what commands should I run if any)
<tetonca> bloobjib: I've used so many different WM's they're all a blur .. features cross over in my recollections of them.
<AnAnt> also it sometimes crashes during boot at the "Loading hardware driver..."
<AnAnt> poningru: no
<poningru> vas: change localhost in /etc/hosts and then do 'sudo hostname Newhostname'
<AnAnt> and sometimes I get this message when it crashes: error receive uevent message: No buffer space available
<sport> what the recominded partition for a server that will be sharing many files
<poningru> right that makes sense
<alecwh> cool. :0
<sport> what the recommended partition for a server that will be sharing many files*
<AnAnt> so can anyone help  ?
<vas> poningru: THNX
<poningru> AnAnt: sorry what was the model number again?
<tetonca> vas: /bin/cat /etc/hostname maybe for starters.
<AnAnt> poningru: HP dv6391 running on a AMD Turion X2
<poningru> hold onlooking
<Flannel> poningru: er, isn't netbios done entirely through samba?
<Flannel> !hostname | poningru, vas
<ubotu> poningru, vas: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<poningru> Flannel: gets it from /etc/hosts
<poningru> so if you restart samba
<poningru> it will work
<Flannel> poningru: Ah, good to know
<poningru> err it should
<bloobjib> now for the big test
<AnAnt> poningru: I had to remove /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to get ubuntu to "sometimes" load
<bloobjib> to see if the setting survives a reboot :] 
<vas> whre do I edit in /etc/hosts
<poningru> vas: localhost
<poningru> change that to whatever
<AnAnt> poningru: and sometimes it craches  during "Setting up console font and keymap"
<jetscreamer> you can just chmod -x it
<jetscreamer> no need to rm/mv
<JASenpai> hmmm , hello.
<JASenpai> i need some help....
<vas> in /etc/hosts there are three colums, which do I change
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alecwh> Flannel, sorry, does that SSH server demaon launch on startup?
<vas> in teh first line which is local host
<strent> vas: Netbios? Are you running samba?
<Flannel> alecwh: it does, like most everything
<vas> strent: I am in the process
<poningru> vas: change the 'localhost' to whatever the hostname is
<vas> strent: of setting it up, so where would I change it so samba follows (I already did /etc/samba/smb.config)
<strent> vas: Then you might not need to change your hostname, but to set up samba correctly?
<vas> poningru: in the second column yes
<vas> strent: ?
<AnAnt> poningru: why did you ask about the model ?
<poningru> AnAnt: to google it
<jetscreamer> it's easy to browse to a windows box, but not as easy to let the winbox browse you
<strent> vas: hostname: linux server name for linux machines - netbios name in samba for Windows machins.
<poningru> ah here we go
<AnAnt> it's like I've bought a piece of junk !
<JASenpai> well, after i install some program , the pc freezes, with this message on terminal : Setting up ttf-opensymbol (2.2.0-1ubuntu4) ...
<JASenpai> Updating fontconfig cache...
<poningru> vas: you have to change it in lmhosts as well
<poningru> http://linux.die.net/man/5/lmhosts
<vas> strentL yes I have samba, and it is configured
<JASenpai> and after that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30748/plain/
<strent> vas: At least I think so. Please correct me if I'm wrong.  ;)
<poningru> vas: changing it in /etc/hosts is not enough go to /etc/samba
<poningru> and edit lmhosts
<strent> Thanks, poningru
<vas> I do not have the lmhosts file in etc/samba like it says it should be
<file13> hello?
<jetscreamer> goodbye
<eboyjr> file13: hi ;)
<JASenpai> any idea?
<file13> hi, got a question real quick that ive been working on
<tetonca> JASenpai: it's trying to install a truetype font.
<tetonca> Those other packages probably want that font package before they will happily install.
<obf213> is there a karamba or widget app for gnome
<jetscreamer> remove ttf-opensymbol maybe
<file13> i followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 trying to get my sound to work
<jetscreamer> unless oo depends on it
<Toma-> Does anyone know at what point the rc.local file is executed in the boot process?
<file13> and it works now, but now my sound gets little cracks and pops
<jetscreamer> at the end
<Ademan> anyone here used the gaphor package?
<jetscreamer> ls /etc/rc2.S
<jetscreamer> the S99 gives clues
<pawan> how to install java plugin for ubuntu
<jetscreamer> oops rc2.d not s
<Toma-> ahh thx
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search java | grep plugin,, apt-get install it
<poningru> JASenpai: looking
<JASenpai> k
<poningru> JASenpai: go to synaptic and do a repair package from file
<poningru> or something like that
<poningru> if that doesnt do anythign
<file13> does anyone have any idea about the audio issue
<JASenpai> from    ttf-opensymbol?
<poningru> no from synaptic
<poningru> go to synaptic
<JASenpai> yep
<poningru> system->admin->synaptic
<poningru> now go to file and do a repair
<jetscreamer> dpkg --purge ttf-opensymbol
<obf213> what is the widget packet called for gnome
<poningru> it should find and fix all broken packages
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search gnome|grep widget
<jetscreamer> see also apt-get -f install
<ectospasm> how do I disable agpgart backend drivers for 2.6 kernels, the Ubuntu way?  I could just delete the .ko files (assuming I could find them), but I'm wondering if there's a better way...
<Toma-> ectospasm: blacklist them
<Toma-> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<poningru> AnAnt: still looking
<TiMiDo> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ectospasm> Toma-:  thanks
<Toma-> np
<file13> followed the instrucns here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 but now im getting cracks and pops in the audio
<ComputinChuck> is there a plugin for xine that handles real media video?
<frankg> Can someone tell me why my "3 steps to passwordless ssh remote login" does not work --> http://scsys.co.uk:8001/8658
<AnAnt> poningru: thanks
<JASenpai> jetscreamer Removing ttf-opensymbol ...
<JASenpai> Updating fontconfig cache...
<JASenpai> Bus error (core dumped)
<JASenpai> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--purge):
<JASenpai>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 135
<JASenpai> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JASenpai>  ttf-opensymbol
<JASenpai> ups.
<jetscreamer> zomg
<SpiderDan> hello!  how does one make a particular program start on bootup?
<Flannel> !bum | SpiderDan
<ubotu> SpiderDan: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tetonca> frankg: probably just a typo in there.
<frankg> tetonca, does it look logical?
<tetonca> frank: it's essentially correct as-is.
<frankg> tetonca, but it's not working for me
<file13> does anyone have an idea twords the audio problem
<Kjellviz> are there any option to stop (k)ubuntu from sending sound to pc-speaker on errors ?
<tetonca> Just type in the path when you generate the key.  Name it uniquely.
<jetscreamer> JASenpai: if it was me, i'd try finding an older package, and installing it, --force-all if necessary, then put it on hold and wait for a fixed version
<jetscreamer> !ubo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> heh
<jetscreamer> worth a shot
<frankg> tetonca, I'll try again
<poningru> JASenpai: gaah did you try synaptic way?
<JASenpai> yep
<SpiderDan> thank you
<jetscreamer> packages.ubuntu.org probably
<jafnoob> how do I get rid of all these glue marks from the windows removed stickers?
<Wicked|KM> Hey guys, have a bit of an issue, while installing, I accidentally used my whole disc, removing everything that I was going to move over after installation (whoops). Any suggestions on how to get this lost data back?
<JASenpai> but nothing to fix,
<tetonca> jafnoob: kero
<jetscreamer> jafnoob: acetone
<JASenpai> now i have oo core broken
<poningru> nail polish
<defrysk> jafnoob, perfumed oil
<poningru> JASenpai: its under edit
<jetscreamer> JASenpai: apt-get install --reinstall ttf-openblah
<ectospasm> if I pass agp=off to a loading kernel on boot and still load the kernel module, which wins?
<jafnoob> acetone?!
<JASenpai> i just tried to reinstall buti get this
<tetonca> frankg: maybe dsa not rsa, also.  and edit ~/.ssh/config
<JASenpai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30748/plain/
<frankg> tetonca, I don't have a ~/.ssh/config
<obf213> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strent> Wicked|KM: There are companies recovering overwritten data - for a good part of money.
<JASenpai> and this
<tetonca> frankg: they're good to have handy (.ssh/config file).  Makes things easier when you try to login from the machine that has the ~/.config file to the one with only ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.
<JASenpai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30759/
<Wicked|KM> strent: Any way of recovering the data myself?
<Wicked|KM> Preferably for free
<tetonca> I meant ~/.ssh/config of course. typo.
<strent> Wicked|KM: You need special software for this at least. No, I don't see a way.
<Wicked|KM> Damn
<frankg> tetonca, sorry, you say that makes it easier but, how is a mystery
<Wicked|KM> Oh well, there goes all my files... Thanks anyways :p
<Flannel> Wicked|KM: it is possible, it's not difficult per sey.  first thing is to dd the disk to an image file, to safe whatever you still have.
<nox-Hand> How do I make apt-get give me Firefox 2.0.0.4 back?
<nox-Hand> 2.0.0.5 has bugs!
<sotlef> hi all, does somebody installed PhysX_2.7.2_SDK_CoreLinux.deb.tar.gz?
<tetonca> frankg: it allows you to skip the command line parameters and just type 'ssh myremotehostname'.
<Flannel> Wicked|KM: If you only 'deleted' the partition, and haven't repartitioned any, the data should still all be there, more or less.  The internet will have mor einformation on this.  I've read a few articles on it, although I don't remember many specifics.
<Flannel> !pinning | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<poningru> nox-Hand: what bugs?
<nox-Hand> poningru: Primarily that Flash fails in 2.0.0.5
<Wicked|KM> Yeah, then I'm screwed :p
<nox-Hand> Doesn't function
<Wicked|KM> Oh well
<poningru> nox-Hand: reinstall flash
<Wicked|KM> Thanks Flannel
<strent> Wicked|KM: To me it sounded like you already had installed over the data, right?
<poningru> Wicked|KM: what happened?
<nox-Hand> poningru: Attempted, failed
<frankg> tetonca, ic, well for now I want to keep the steps to a minimum, but thx
<poningru> nox-Hand: did you delete the .flash file from your home folder?
<Wicked|KM> strent: not installed, just repartitioned everything :/
<nox-Hand> poningru: No sir :D
<poningru> Wicked|KM: you can get that back
<JASenpai> hmmm
<Shoopuf> Will Beryl make my computer run slow? Is it unstable? Is it worth downloading?
<strent> Wicked|KM: With formatting?
<nox-Hand> poningru: Doesn't exist, either
<tetonca> frank: make sure authorized_keys has same text as id_dsa
<SpiderDan> is the bum program used to configure program that start upon booting the machine, or upon logging into gnome?
<poningru> nox-Hand: .adobe or something
<kaushal> Hi
<JASenpai> shoopufwith nvidia is a pain in the....
<poningru> nox-Hand: .macromedia rather
<Flannel> SpiderDan: booting, !startup will give you stuff for on-login activities
<sotlef> i have problem with PhysX, maybe somebody can help me
<Wicked|KM> Was moving my from windows to linux on my PC, and, for some stupid reason, clicked the wrong button :/
<poningru> !beryl | Shoopuf
<ubotu> Shoopuf: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Shoopuf> poningru: #ubuntu-effects - thank you
<poningru> Wicked|KM: you can recover your partitions
<strent> Wicked|KM: After repartitioning, did you format the new partitions?
<poningru> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<nox-Hand> poningru: Right
<nox-Hand> Going to see if I have multiple installs - since it is still here
<poningru> nox-Hand: shutdown firefox and any thing else flash is running
<poningru> and rm that file
<Wicked|KM> Uhm, that partitions are already set up, not sure about formatting, sort of panicked and exited the installation to see if I screwed anything up
<poningru> and then start up firefox try running flash
<jerbear> every time i suspend my laptop, when i resume, firefox has been killed, any ideas what could be happening?
<Catoptromancy> firefox has memleaks
<Wicked|KM> It's not memleaks, it's a feature ;)
<Catoptromancy> memleaks yet still the best
<strent> Wicked|KM: If you didn't format, then gpart should be able to aid you. Otherwise it might be hard.
<Wicked|KM> What could I do with gparted?
<poningru> Wicked|KM: not gparted
<poningru> gpart
<Wicked|KM> O.o
<poningru> man gpart
<Wicked|KM> ok
<frankg> tetonca, I've been at it for a long while - frustrating :(
<strent> Wicked|KM: gpart can guess your old structure
<nox-Hand> Something is really wrong now x|
<poningru> you gotta install it first though
<Jericho1> Are there any options I can type before I boot to see the loading process (text) instead of just the progress bar?
<poningru> nox-Hand: whats wrong?
<tetonca> frankg: it'll feel great when it works tho.
<strent> Wicked|KM: ...and so restoring your old partitions.
<frankg> tetonca, I'll stick it out
<nox-Hand> poningru: Well, removed flash, and now flash sorta works
<poningru> Jericho1: yeah edit the kernel line and remove quite and splash
<Wicked|KM> Great, now gotta figure out how to use it :p
* eboyjr says Good Night everyone who is going to bed now!
<poningru> nn
<Jericho1> is that going to be in grub or something else?
<tetonca> frankg: this is one of the first things I do when setting up a new machine .. setting up ssh-keygen and xfering hte .pub file to the new box and cat > authorized_keys.
<nox-Hand> Like, an animation, "End of Ze World" displays the preloader, which whizzes to the 100% then starts at 0% agaain
<poningru> Jericho1: you want it to be permenant?
<Jericho1> temp mostly, Its taking a long time at a certain spot on the boot
<Jericho1> want to find out why
<poningru> Jericho1: right at grub
<poningru> hit e
<tetonca> frankg: I'd md5 against both copies of the file.
<frankg> tetonca, I've read 5 article on it and boiled it down to three steps -- seems easy - as long as you don't have murphy's law on your butt
<poningru> and then edit the line that starts with kernel
* nox-Hand installs firefox again
<Jericho1> ok cool, thanks
<poningru> ...
<tetonca> frankg: you have the steps. ;)
<poningru> nox-Hand: how are you 'installing' firefox
<poningru> or 'installing' flash
<tetonca> let me look at a log of ssh-keygen for sanity check here.
<Wicked|KM> gpart isn't getting anything
<Wicked|KM> Bah
<Wicked|KM> Oh well
<frankg> tetonca, ok
<Wicked|KM> I'll do what I can, but I've got to go
<Wicked|KM> Thanks a lot strent =)
<SinisterWays> Hey, Im new to the whole linux thing. Is there anyone who could link me to a realy good tutorial on how to dual boot XP and Ubuntu ?
<strent> Wicked|KM: Good luck
<tetonca> I use -t dsa
<SinisterWays> plzz
<Algorithmist> is the InstallShield directory of any use once an application has been installed?
<poningru> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<poningru> SinisterWays: the first link
<Algorithmist> in my case - Netbeans 5.5
<Algorithmist> ?
<poningru> Algorithmist: what?
<Wicked|KM> And poningru, and others that helped, but find it unnecessary to tab them
<mind-shift> http://code.google.com/p/dcsharp/        How do I get this program?
<SinisterWays> awesome
<mind-shift> in ubuntu
<SinisterWays> thanks
<poningru> Algorithmist: what do you mean installshield dir?
<tetonca> frank: you're using -t rsa.  That's old school (and Protocol 1) iirc.
<Jericho1> is there a easy way to put a clock in the corner (like windows) its the one thing my girlfriend is complaining about before she switches completely
<Algorithmist> poningru, not installshield - InstallShield
<poningru> Algorithmist: ...
<frankg> tetonca, I tried -t dsa on my last attempt
<tetonca> frankg: the debconf thing probably asked you if to enable Protocol 2.  If you said no, that'd do it probably.
<poningru> wtf is that?
<obf213> can you download adobe acrobat reader from repositories?
<Algorithmist> it was added during my or before netbeans install
<poningru> !alien | mind-shift
<ubotu> mind-shift: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<poningru> mind-shift: you can download the rpm package
<Algorithmist> poningru, there's a difference
<poningru> and then convert it using alien
<frankg> tetonca, double checking /etc/...config file
<tetonca> frankg: it gives you a short lecture in a text window as to running sshd with or without root suid or somesuch for prot 2 vs prot 1.
<tetonca> frankg: probably need to re-setup sshd.
<nox-Hand> poningru: apt
<obf213> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Algorithmist> the directory name is InstallShield, found within the home directory
<frankg> tetonca, looking into it
<obf213> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Algorithmist> f it, I'll just get rid of it
<poningru> nox-Hand: ok
<poningru> obf213: what are you looking for
<poningru> obf213: ubuntu supports opening pdf out of the box
<poningru> with evince
<jerbear> every time i suspend my laptop, when i resume, firefox has been killed, any ideas what could be happening?
<Catoptromancy> firefox has memleaks
<tetonca> I've seen this movie before.
<Catoptromancy> jerbear, just close firefox and use "history" to go back to where you were
<frankg> tetonca, all of a sudden it's working - I don't know why
<SinisterWays> There are a few addons that fix the memory leaks though
<SinisterWays> like
<SinisterWays> TweakPlus
<SinisterWays> stuff like that
<tetonca> frankg: good.
<jerbear> Catoptromancy: that doesn't really solve anything... why would it be killing it?
<Catoptromancy> firefox has memleaks
<frankg> tetonca, trying to see what I did
<nox-Hand> poningru: It has the intelligence capacity of a teaspoon - it autoplays the first segment (chapter, title, whatever) of the flash film. It doesn't continue,and there cannot be right clicked to change anything
<frankg> tetonca, the only thing I did was removed the other key from ~/ and set permission on authorized_keys to 600
<frankg> maybe it doesn't like loose keys
<tetonca> frankg: perms on authkeys are important.
<OrgulloKmoore> I need help: I would really like to get my mic working under ubuntu. The trouble is where to test it? I don't test Audacity because I can't even hear sound with it...it's not picking up my sound car apparently and I have multiple sound cards. So I kinda need to play around a bit...
<frankg> tetonca, apparently very important
<frankg> tetonca, thanks for hanging with me on this!!!
<OrgulloKmoore> And do mics need drivers, or are they pretty much like speakers?
<MilitantPotato> !howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tetonca> frankg: well yeah.  if another user comes in and reads authorized_keys -- they can copy it to their home directory then login using your private key if they also acquired that.
<frankg> tetonca, right
<tetonca> frankg: np
<frankg> tetonca++
<JASenpai> poningru
<tetonca> frankg: so your steps should add #4 'chmod foo' or 'umask foo'.
<JASenpai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326341   this canbe the solution to my problem?
<frankg> yes - working on that
<tetonca> if you umask you don't need to chmod
<frankg> tetonca, are you talking a permanent umask in .bashrc?
<tetonca> 'umask 077 && cat ./foo > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && mv ./foo DELME-DANGER_HELPHELP
<SinisterWays> going to install ubuntu :P. Wish me luck !
<mind-shift> poningru: I have changed it to a deb file. but I can't add the file in synaptics
<frankg> tetonca, cool - didn't know about that baby
<tetonca> frankg: per use umask.
<frankg> nice
<poningru> mind-shift: do a sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb
<tetonca> umask sets the permissions on all future file or directory creations /per session/.
<poningru> mind-shift: err I think you can just double click on it
<frankg> tetonca, good to know thx
<x_> hi all :)
<poningru> tetonca: and for mount in fstab
<tetonca> umask by itself says what it is set to right now.
<poningru> JASenpai: sorry what?
<tetonca> poningru: hm!
<poningru> umask
<JASenpai> about the problem with ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<poningru> oh hmm
<x_> i have problem with window , when i open window like browser or ... i haven't Minimize or Maximize or X button ... why ?!
<poningru> JASenpai: before you try that can you try 'sudo aptitude purge ttf-opensymbol
<tetonca> what buttons do you have
<poningru> '
<JASenpai> k
<x_> nothin
<poningru> x_: uh... are you using beryl?
<tetonca> those are um 'window decorations' maybe.
<poningru> when did this start happening?
<x_> poningru   yeah
<poningru> x_: support in #ubuntu-effects
<tetonca> x_  xmms and sawfish both support supressing those things.
<poningru> but it sounds like you dont have emerald installed or something
<poningru> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<x_> yeah
<x_> what should i do now ?!
<mind-shift> poningru: It's working thanks
<tetonca> sudo apt-get beryl   <--- maybe?
<tetonca> (throw an 'install' in there)
<x_> tetonca  last time i installed XMMS and later my PC fucked
<poningru> no there is a wiki page for it
<poningru> mind-shift: sweet
<tetonca> xmms simply makes use of this idea.  as an easy example of how a window without decorations on the frame is useful.
<poningru> x_: but yeah ask in #ubuntu-effects they will help you
<poningru> tetonca: no dude his window manager is broken
<x_> ok
<tetonca> poningru: rgr.
<poningru> he is using beryl or whatever its called
<poningru> soo crazy
<tetonca> oh. so beryl is borked.
<tetonca> x_: sudo apt-get install <myfavoriteWM>
<jafnoob> i like beryl, they may call it hack but it provides functionality not yet found in compiz-fusion
<NaNO2x> anyone know of a good way to change the top button from evolution to thunderbird without manually editing the shortcut?
<tetonca> I'm what they call it blackbox wm user.
<tetonca> sawfish good too if available.
<tetonca> NaNO2x doesn't it drag?
<poningru> NaNO2x: just drag and drop it from the menu
<poningru> right what he said
<NaNO2x> heh
<poningru> JASenpai: did it work?
<tetonca> another hour and there'll be predawn light.
<vicious> hello
<tetonca> I have no idea what my quit message says in naim (nirc mode).
<wizardyesterday> .
<Eclipse75> hello world
<Impian> hola
<AnAnt> poningru: nothing yet ?
<jafnoob> is there a command I can use with sudo to kill the x server?
<Bob_le_Pointu> kill gdm
<Eclipse75> jafnoob, or use top
<jafnoob> Eclipse75, top?
<poningru> AnAnt: yeah sorry dude doesnt look like it
<jafnoob> Bob_le_Pointu, that kills the session too?
<tetonca>   mmaybe 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' elegant
<Eclipse75> well iono if ubuntu has it, but its a process manager
<poningru> it seems as if though they have a pci card in there
<jafnoob> ok thanks
<Bob_le_Pointu> Even better
<poningru> that is causing the kernel to crash
<AnAnt> poningru: where did you find that ?
<poningru> AnAnt: google, I lost the link
<poningru> jafnoob: ctrl+alt+backspace
<AnAnt> poningru: not on launchpad ?
<poningru> AnAnt: err dont think so
<AnAnt> poningru: or ubuntu forum ?
<poningru> nope
<AnAnt> hmmm
<jafnoob> poningru, disabled it :)
<poningru> hehe
<tetonca> jafnoob: rename /etc/rc2.d/Sxxgdm to disable next boot.
<AnAnt> poningru: that thing got vista on it
<AnAnt> poningru: it looks nice, but I cannot do anything on it !
<jafnoob> tetonca, ok
<tetonca> jafnoob: that'll keep gdm from starting at all after a boot.
<poningru> AnAnt: that sucks
<tetonca>  and s/stop/start when u want it on-demand.
<Eclipse75> any one hear of the rumor that walmart will be selling ubuntu pc's :D
<AnAnt> poningru: that's dissappointing, I can't even run an i386 ubuntu distro on it !
<tetonca> Tho that can strand you if it doesn't switch to the right VC node as it executes.  Have ssh handy already then. ;)
<AnAnt> it's just like I've thrown away money in the trash
<JASenpai> poningru still uninstalling the dependences
<poningru> AnAnt: yeah if you can figure out which pci that is doing it... and then disable it in bios
<poningru> hmm can you check in bios to see if you can turn off all pci devices
<poningru> and then turn them on one by one
<poningru> my strong guess is its the wifi or whatever
<AnAnt> poningru: I suspect the graphics adapter !
<JASenpai> Updating fontconfig cache...
<JASenpai> Bus error (core dumped)
<JASenpai> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--purge):
<JASenpai>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 135
<JASenpai> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JASenpai>  ttf-opensymbol
<JASenpai> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<JASenpai> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<poningru> WTF
<poningru> soo lame
<poningru> JASenpai: do a install of all the stuff that got uninstalled
<poningru> and then go install debian's package
<poningru> AnAnt: which one is it?
<x_> anyone are gen in beryl
<AnAnt> poningru: it's an Nvidia Go Force 7200
<jafnoob> tetonca, I see it's just sometimes logging out from gnome takes minutes before it responds, maybe killing gdm would do it then?
<AnAnt> poningru: cannot disable PCI on the BIOS menu !
<poningru> AnAnt: that vid card shouldnt cause troubles
<AnAnt> poningru: it uses PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility
<tetonca> jafnoob: wonder why tho.
<x_> anyone in genius in BERYL ?!
<tetonca> jafnoob: you can use xdm; faster and lighter.
<poningru> wait can you try booting with the wifi and bluetooth if you have it off
<jafnoob> x, no but did you try restart emerald?
<AnAnt> poningru: they are on actually
<poningru> err on
<AnAnt> poningru: I can try to turn them off
<poningru> right
<poningru> turn them off
<poningru> then try to boot the cd
<tetonca> jafnoob: i usually ~/.xinitrc and have an open xterm as the last command.
<tetonca> and start the wm in an xterm.
<AnAnt> poningru: you mean the live CD ?
<jafnoob> tetonca, don't you need gdm for gnome to behave properly, auto mounting etc
<tetonca> jafnoob: possibly!  Don't often use GNOME tho.
<poningru> AnAnt: right
<tetonca> jafnoob: tho seems to me I use eog pic viewer without the full GNOME wm environ just fine.
<poningru> AnAnt: what have you been booting from all this time?
<tetonca> jafnoob: eog starts some daemon iirc.
<poningru> going to sleep
<poningru> nn
<tetonca> ponin: night.
<AnAnt> poningru: I installed linux (text mode installation)
<AnAnt> poningru: and I removed /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to be able to boot it
<jafnoob> tetonca, ok
<jetscreamer> you could have just added single to the boot line
<tetonca> jafnooob: I like xdm not gdm because I can stealth it so it doesn't look like any DM.
<x_> #ubuntu-effects
<mpech> re
<midl3> cstrike
<SpiderDan> how does one add a program to bum?
<AnAnt> poningru: crash again, blank screen
<AnAnt> poningru: trying in Safe graphics mode
<AnAnt> poningru: hmmm, I see this message: PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000]  found
<bwoaas> Hello, I have a question regarding an update. Ubuntu says it has an update for iptables, but it is not authenticated, and not listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn. What should I do? Install, or not?
<jafnoob> tetonca, I see your point.. just using gdm on this setup to have the gnome thing working properly, don't always use gnome either
<tetonca> AnAnt: he's gone, Jim.
<AnAnt> Jim who ?
<tetonca> jafnoob: I put new users onto GNOME.  Some love it.
<jkwjkw> ls
<jkwjkw> hi
<tetonca> AnAnt: I forgot to /bones that.  sorry.
<jkwjkw> q
<jkwjkw> quit
<jkwjkw> exit
<AnAnt> bones ?
<jafnoob> tetonca, I like it, it's not perfect but then again not much is :)
* tetonca scans you with the tricorder
<enry> hi i need a little hel, i just buy an usb/com converter it's linux compatible but the installation han not a "reanme" there are only two strange files
<tetonca> enry there might be an 'lsusb' or somesuch.
<tetonca> I have an rs-232 USB dongle from Belkin.  Didn't work well so I stashed it.
<stefg> bwoaas: rather don't install, and clean up your sources.list. you're not running gutsy, are you?
<bwoaas> No, I am running feisty
<enry> tetonca, http://ftdi-usb-sio.sourceforge.net/
<bwoaas> Does nobode else get that update?
<stefg> bwoaas: which version are you on?
<stefg> !info iptables
<ubotu> iptables: administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<stefg> bwoaas: compare if you have the version above installed
<echosystm> how do you make it such that moving/resizing windows shows an outline rather than the whole window?
<bwoaas> How can I quickly determine my iptables version?
<bwoaas> sources.list seems to contain the default, dutch mirrors
<AnAnt> WQBA
<AnAnt> wmi_add
<stefg> bwoaas: iptables -V or dpkg -l | iptables
<tetonca> enry: rgr. tnx.
<enry> how to enable my converter?
<bwoaas> I have 1.3.5
<enry> it said that the dirve is just in the kernel
<enry> driver
<AnAnt> poningru: hello ?
<tetonca> echosys: istr blackbox has that as an option
<stefg> bwoaas: ok, so if there are no dubious repos in your sources.list then update. get your gpg keys fixed
<bwoaas> So, I have a lower version of iptables, does that mean that it is okay to install the update that is not authenticated
<tetonca> enry, maybe a modprobe
<enry> how to know my com port?
<bwoaas> Ok, thanks!
<bwoaas> Oh, wait, synaptic says it is 1.3.6.0debian1-5ub
<gunny01> what is hardware support for r61 thinkpads?
<bwoaas> I misread the last output :S.
<arso_> goodmorning people.
<arso_> i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30735/ while "apt-get update" and i have already checked the keys with "sudo apt-key list".
<Zenerek> hey guys i'm having aproblem with 5.1 sound in vlc player , it's seems to happen only when i play a dvd, i choose 5.1 from the dvd sound options, but when i check in vlc menus it's stereo and if i set it to 5.1 it begins to stutter, i'm using dapper and have the newest vlc, my sound device is onboard nforce2
<tetonca> AnAnt: >> [04:09:03]  <poningru> going to sleep
<AnAnt> oh
<jeff_> hey can anyone answer a quick question about making a shortcut to an app?
<arso_> what is it?
<jeff_> well i just got wow working at ALMOST full framerate
<jetscreamer> no they can't, you didn't ask
<bwoaas> stefg: Sorry, I made a mistake. I have the correct version of iptables. Is there a delay in www.ubuntu.com/usn? Or is it possible that I have found a malicious update?
<jeff_> and
<x_> #ubuntu-effects
<tetonca> hi arso_
<Zenerek> jeff: ask your question
<JASenpai> back
<arso_> tetonca:  hey,
<jeff_> i made a desktop shortcut, andit doesnt work
<JASenpai> poningru hmm
<blue> what are you trying to launch?
<jeff_> when i execute from the wow folder,it launches. the launcher however, doesnt
<arso_> tetonca:  u think you can help me with my question above ?
<tetonca> arso_: I'll scrollback. eyes a bit blurry here.
<arso_> tetonca:   <arso_> i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30735/ while "apt-get update" and i have already checked the keys with "sudo apt-key list"
<blue> jeff?
<jeff_> to make my desktop shortcut, i right clicked wow.exe and said send to desktop
<stefg> bwoaas: delays certainly happen. but given the nature of iptables, a certain amount of paranoia seems healthy. I'd investigate wether your signing keys are out of date, or if you have indeed  a mlicious update. The day will com when the bad guys start attacking ubuntu
<jeff_> but my desktop shortct doesnt work.
<bwoaas> Ok, do you have a pointer to a website that explains this signing process? Or google search terms?
<OsamaK> Oh! there are 1006 ;)
<jeff_> blue i am trying to make a working shortcut for world of warcraft.
<blue> no, right click on desktop, create launcher, then in the command bit, it should be someting like "wine "c_drive/program files/wow/wow.exe" "
<blue> im afraid i cant help you any more than that
<jeff_> thats the thing, wow isnt installed thru wint, i simply copied my wow folder into my home folder from my ntfs drive
<stefg> bwoaas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<bwoaas> Thanks a lot!
<blue> so change the path you send to wine
<blue> wine <path to wow>
<bwoaas> If I find something, I'll let you know. Thanks again
<arso_> tetonca:  u still there?
<tetonca> arso_: typo? did u really 'sudo apt-get update'?
<arso_> tetonca:  yes, and 'sudo aptitude update'
<tetonca> The msg says that cures it.  You said it /causes/ it.
<Zenerek> jeff:  so you guys are saying wine can run wow?
<arso_> tetonca:   ? ? ?
<tetonca> arso_: your quoted text says 'W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems'.
<blue> Zenerek: yeah, i had it runnin CSS
<arso_> tetonca:  thats what the error says,
<balleyne> question about partition if anyone is able to help me: I have a dual-boot setup and want to wipe Windows XP, have a gParted Live CD - is my machine going to boot? lol... the XP partition is flagged 'boot'... anything I need to know?
<tetonca> Sounds like the packages list cache is corrupt or outdated or out of sync.  Did u change servers?
<arso_> tetonca:  but i still get the same error again if i run apt-get update
<arso_> tetonca:  yes, i changed the mirror
<arso_> tetonca:  but the problem was the same from the st art, so a friend told me to change to something else
<jeff_> so... in target i would put "wine /home/jeff/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe"
<arso_> tetonca:  so i changed to sweden
<DarthShrine> balleyne, Assuming you're using grub, I don't see why not.
<jeff_> correct syntax? or no
<arso_> tetonca:  in the etc/apt/sources.list i think
<OsamaK> look :  ##windows there atr 236 ;)
<tetonca> arso_: maybe mv /var/cache/apt/something or /var/lib/dpkg/something to hide it.  the cache
<Zenerek> blue: first what's css, second i thought wine could not handle dx9.... or has that changed?
<SlickMcRunfast> how can i refresh my Apllications menu without restarting x or logging out?
<EvilBro> I tried this before, but didn't get a working answer, so I'm trying again. :P Is it possible to change the size of the icons on toolbars (GNOME)?
<arso_> tetonca:  (ive been using for linux for 3 days, so i have no idea what your last message means :( )
<blue> Zenerek: CSS = counter strike source, and it can handle it okay :D
<balleyne> DarthShrine, I am using grub.. the only thing that scares me is the 'boot' flag on the partition I want to get rid of.. should I add a boot flag to the ubuntu partition? or should it just be able to find ubuntu anyways, since it'd still be on "/dev/hda2"..
<jeff_> blue can you tell me if that is the correct way of typing the target into the shortcut?
<jeff_> so... in target i would put "wine /home/jeff/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe"
<tetonca> arso_: well maybe you're missing the error.  I think you're seeing the symptom not the cause.
<DarthShrine> balleyne, The boot flag shouldn't be necessary.
<stefg> EvilBro: no, not independently from the size of the toolbar itself. they scale with with the toolbar height
<blue> jeff_: yeah, man that loks okay
<arso_> tetonca:  i really dont know, what i was doing, i was doing sudo aptitude update, because i wanted to add the medubuntu repositories i think
<EvilBro> stefg: okay, how do I set the toolbar height?
<arso_> tetonca:  and i got this error.
<balleyne> DarthShrine, ok, thanks. I've backed up all my important data... so I guess I'll just give it a shot!
<arso_> tetonca:  everytime i try sudo aptitude update or sudo apt-get update, i get this.
<stefg> EvilBro: rihjt click on it, properties
<DarthShrine> balleyne, Good luck :)
<blue> jeff_: no should be :     wine "/home/jeff/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe"
<balleyne> DarthShrine, thanks :)
<EvilBro> stefg: I was afraid you would say that... you think I am talking about the panel, don't you?
<Zenerek> jeff: if it does not work read the man file on wine, you see there is a special character that you have to put in the a path for every space or special character
<stefg> EvilBro: indeed, so what are you talking of?
<EvilBro> stefg: toolbar in an application
<EvilBro> stefg: like ephipany.
<Zenerek> jeff: i meant  if it does not work read the man file on wine, you see there is a special character that you have to put in the path for every space or special
<arso_> hey guys, i get  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30735/ when i  "apt-get update" or "sudo aptitude update" and i have already checked the keys with "sudo apt-key list
<Dezine> I have a second drive that I just formatted to ext3 for easier use, it was ntfs, I can't see to be able to do anything in the drive though. I can creater folders and such, chown didn't seem to work. Any suggestions?
<stefg> EvilBro: oh, ok. there's only one user-setting, text below, or text besides icons. the actual icon size is determined by the app, or some them.index file, i guess
<arso_> tetonca what happened?
<tetonca_> arso_ 6 hour timeout ISP dialup. ;) That's what happened.  O my.
<arso_> tetonca haha, too bad
<arso_> tetonca so, any ideas?
<Zenerek> Dezine: i have not worked with ntfs drives throughlinux but i think you need ntfs3g, anyone correct me?
<Juki> anyone else got these: <DCC SEND from Greatmetal [0.0.0.0 port 0] : startkeylogger [0B bytes]  requested in channel #ubuntu>
<Dezine> No, I formatted it to ext3
<arso_> whats ntfs3g ?
<tetonca_> whops
<arso_> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tetonca_> big keyboard problem. have to login /again/.
<arso_> tetonca ok .
<Dezine> so it's not an ntfs drive anymore
<stefg> Juki: you should report that to #ubuntu-ops
<Juki> kk
<EvilBro> stefg: that just sucks. :( (outing my frustration here, not to be taken personally :) ). I do have a question on the panel though. As you said it is resizable, but icons don't resize with is (even though they are scalable). They just jump sizes when the size of the panel passes some threshold. Is this a setup-problem or normal behaviour?
<Dezine> It mounts alright I just can't do anything with it, like create folders and move files into it.
<Zenerek> ntfs3g allows you to read and write i think to ntfs....
<Zenerek> Dezine:  how did you mount it?
<stefg> EvilBro: broken by design. there are newer icon themes which uses svg-icons a lot, but i think the panel doesn't make use of it yet
<tetonca_> Okay.  So.  An error missed.
<arso_> tetonca welcome back
<tetonca_> Someone with the exact path can say but the package cache /may/ be corrupt.  I think it's a good guess.
<tetonca_> tnx.
<Dezine> I used gparted to format it, when I go to Computer it's there, it says the size of the drive, I click on it and it mounts
<stefg> !permissions | Dezine
<ubotu> Dezine: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<BaD_CrC> hmm, interesting. i've found that you get better results ripping dvds with xdvdshrink if you open the dvd and start playing the first chapter of the movie with your favorite decss dvd player program.
<arso_> tetonca i have no idea what that means, how can we find if that is the problem,and how we can fix it
<EvilBro> stefg: I see... that would also be the reason I can not make the panel smaller than 23 pixels (no icon would fit)... probably...
<Dezine> Alright I'll try that
<tetonca_> arso_: not really sure what to suggest.  It's surgery the way I do it here.;)
<arso_> tetonca oh lord.
<arso_> :P
<stefg> EvilBro: test with another icon theme
<tetonca_> arso_: how out of the question is a fresh install?
<BaD_CrC> just about every Sony movie has ripped flawlessly doing that.
<arso_> tetonca very.:(
<tetonca_> haha.
<arso_> tetonca i just worked 3 days straight on this fresh one
<tetonca_> Can u pull the hard drive and put in another?
<arso_> i am afraid i dont have any
<arso_> how about a virtual fresh isntall?
<tetonca_> The best I'd suggest is time and rest.  Think about things.
<arso_> tetonca i am a beginner, i have no idea what this is all about
<tetonca_> When something gets me I usually set it aside until I'm ready to work on it again.
<arso_> W T F
<tetonca_> channel split.
<arso_> tetonca i srsly dont know anything, no matter how much i think, i wouldnt get anywhere
<EvilBro> stefg: tested. didn't work. For some reason I am not allowed to increase the height beyond 120 pixels... stupid limitation.
<Zenerek> dezine hey you still there
<Dezine> yeah
<tetonca_> arso_ not so: rest is a good teacher.  and sleep.  and just time.
<Shoopuf> What package should I download from repository if I wanted to play quicktime movies? The auto codec-downloader wanted me to download something called "GStreamer BAD set" ... Sounds kinda sketchy.
<fiber> hi
<InvisiblePinkUni> I have an external USB sound card, I am able to play sound only through TOTEM, vlc and mplayer cannot play any sound. Please helpl on how to make sound work for ALL programs
<arso_> tetonca i usually cant sleep till everything is fixed :(
<Dezine> oi
<Dezine> wth
<tetonca_> arso_ heh I know the feeling.
<stefg> Shoopuf: the BAD refers to the license....
<Zenerek> dezine: i think i can help you out, do you know the device name of your harddrive? ike say /dev/hd something
<echosystm> how do you make it such that moving/resizing windows shows an outline rather than the whole window?afudos
<Enselic_> I'm stuck, my cd reader/writer is seems not do be detected, lspci nor lshw seems to find it, what can I do?
<tetonca_> arso_ it's going to be like /var/cache/apt .. it's the archive of the package list and I think it's hashed too.
<Dezine> /dev/hda1
<Shoopuf> stefg: so i assume i shouldnt download it? >_>
<arso_> tetonca hmm
<stefg> Shoopuf: you have to, if you want to watch qt
<jetscreamer> try /dev/scd0
<tetonca_> arso_: maybe /var/lib/dpkg/something.  You have to look.  I don't have it present to look at.
<fiber> After installing ubuntu server 7.04 and reboot, i get this error: "Int 14: CR2 c1000000 err 00000002 EIP c03f3c3e CS 00000060 flags 00010006 Stack: 373c0046 00000000 c0490000 00001400 00000080 00400000 ffffff80" any idea?
<tetonca_> It'll reflect which server /etc/apt points to.
<tetonca_> in the filename.
<liquiddoom> hmm. I had some trouble with apache2 so I purged it and removed its config directory. Now it doesn't want to regenerate it when I reinstall it, even if I mkdir /etc/apache2 for it.
<Toma-> fiber: you need to use the alternate cd and install in commandline mode, rather than using thes server iso
<arso_> tetonca  i have no idea what to look for
<Zenerek> Dezine:  ok first unmount the drive, second open a terminal and use this command sudo mount /dev/hda1/ -t vfat -o charset=utf8,umask=000
<arso_> tetonca it could all be wrong and i wouldnt knwo
<Zta> I've installed the nautilus-script-collection-svn package (providing subversion bindings from Nautilus) but I don't see any new menu entries anywhere, either in the top menu bar or when right-clicking the a file or dir.  Anyone familiar with this package?
<Zenerek> Dezine:  oops wait
<fiber> Toma-: what its the alternate cd? and why didnt works the server iso?
<stefg> Enselic_: if i recall correctly, you're running gutsy. the kernel may simply have abug, so there's nothing you can do, except using a stable version
<vikzx86> I have trouble installing nvidia drivers.. Can someone help me out??
<Dezine> lol
<Jammer> liquiddoom, use --force-confmiss
<Enselic_> stefg: I'm actually at the stable version now, but the problem persists
<liquiddoom> Jammer: On what command? apt-get?
<Toma-> fiber: the server iso has an SMP kernel, and the CPU you are using doesnt like it. you need the generic kernel or even a 386 kernel to get it to work
<jetscreamer> recompile your kernel w/o paravirt_ops enabled
<jetscreamer> the do nvidia
<Toma-> fiber: the alternate cd will install it by default
<jetscreamer> oops wrong channel
<arso_> jetscreamer:  heyy
<tetonca_> arso_: did you look at the manual page for apt-get?
<stefg> Enselic_: pastebin your 'dmesg' output.
<stefg> !paste | Enselic_
<ubotu> Enselic_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enselic_> stefg: what really confuses me is that it worked out of the box of Gutsy previously, but suddenly stopped. THen after a reinstall, it still didin't work
<jetscreamer> doesn't care if smp is enabled
<arso_> tetonca no
<jetscreamer> problem is elsewhere
<tetonca_> arso_: dry 'sudo dselect' if you really want to be annoyed.  it's difficult to use but just choose <U>pdate (NO OTHER OPTIONS tho).
<stefg> Enselic_: checked cables and connectors already?
<Toma-> jetscreamer: not 4 hrs ago i had the same problem. different kernel fixed it
<jetscreamer> dselect --expert
<Zenerek> Dezine:  hold on first create a folder in in mnt call it win, then unmount the drive, second open a terminal and use this command sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win/ -t vfat -o charset=utf8,umask=000
<Jammer> liquiddoom, you need to specify it in apt-get as dpkg option
<jetscreamer> <dpkg> run dselect --expert. hit the down arrow once, then hit enter a lot. problem solved. (if the packages are available and/or scripts not borked), or eg, basically, DON'T edit sources, DON'T select anything, just go to option 1 (update sources) and JUST HIT ENTER a lot until you exit... you may have to hit y or n somewhere. Also, if you've never run dselect, you may have to use option 0 and choose APT Acquisition.
<liquiddoom> Jammer: So apt-get install --force-confmiss apache2?
<Kjellviz> Ive got a Dell XPS M1710 (laptop) running Kubuntu, Im trying to get rid of system beeps (like the errorbeep you get when you hit backspace in terminal and theres nothing to delete), even though ive got a headset connected, its beeping in the internal speakers (like a pc-speaker). How ca i get rid of this annoyance ?
<Dezine> ok
<Jammer> liquiddoom, apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<arso_> tetonca updating now
<Enselic_> stefg: I can install e.g. Feisty using it... so the connectors must be fine
<disinterested> on the s-video out on my video card i know it plays video to tv but would it send out text also?
<liquiddoom> Jammer: Awesome, thanks. I'll try that
<stefg> Enselic_: so i need to look at your dmesg
<tetonca_> arso_: what jetscreamer said.
<fiber> Toma-: in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download i select server edition and standar personal computer.. isnt that right?
<arso_> tetonca i didnt see his messages
<arso_> jetscreamer:  pleease add my name if ur talking to me
<Enselic_> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30766/
<jetscreamer> i'm trying not to talk to anybody
<tetonca_> ;)
<Zenerek> so anyway i need help with 5.1 sound in vlc, it stutters
<Dezine> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<x_> command for xorg.conf ?!
<jetscreamer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jetscreamer> ?
<x_> what was command for xorg.conf
<jetscreamer> i dunno
<x_> how i can see  #Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"  inxorg.conf ?!
<Zenerek> Dezine: crap, oops sorry try switching where it says vfat to the file system on the drive
<arso_> tetonca:  can u tell me what jet said?
<jetscreamer> less /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep -i something
<jetscreamer> /lastlog jetscreamer
<jeremie> bonjour
<tetonca> arso_: no way. scroll back.
<stefg> Enselic_: ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000118ff
<arso_> tetonca:  lol k
<Enselic_> stefg: interesting, I've tried to grep for -i cd and -i samsung
<Enselic_> stefg: thanks for spotting, now I have something to build future fix-attempts on
<x_> #ubuntu-effects
<Dezine> nvm, I got it
* tetonca takes out a cigarette, lights it for you, smokes it for you and dies of cancer for you.
<stefg> Enselic_: see line 170: try pci=assign-busses as additional boot parameters in grubs menu.lst
<Dezine> the drive had a boot flag, removed it in gparted and it mounted correctly
<Zenerek> Dezine: how's t going?
<abedo> guys there no "emacs" on ubuntu
<abedo> ?
<Catoptromancy> abedo, you can download emacs
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search emacs
<Toma-> !find emacs
<ubotu> Found: emacs, emacs-el, emacs-goodies-el, emacs-nox, emacs21 (and 47 others)
<Enselic_> stefg: wonderful, looks very promising, thanks for being awesome! :D
<jetscreamer> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a+1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1976 kB, installed size 5924 kB
<jetscreamer> oops
<mind-shift> How do I remove the hard drive icons that appears on my desktop?
<tetonca> If mg is available it's got emacs keybindings.
<ccherrett> I am trying to install qsampler that requires qtdir to be set. I set qtdir to /usr/share/qt4 but it is complaining it must have qt3 >= 3.1.1
<donTommazo> does anyone know where to get the PowerPC version of Feisty?
<tetonca> ccherrett maybe libqt
<ccherrett> tetonca: I have installed every qt header and source I could find
<Dezine> thanks for the help
<Zenerek> donTommazo: tr  looking fora orrent at isohunt
<tetonca> ccherrett there were licencing issues wrt qt but I thot they made friends with purists a while ago.
* tetonca afk making tea
<donTommazo> aha, so that's the way. :) thankyou very much.
<Zenerek> Dezine was that directed at me....anyway i glad i could help i did
<Enselic_> stefg: I suspect the conflict happend because I poked in BIOS, that would explain why it suddenly stopped working, would you agree?
<InvisiblePinkUni> my usb audio device wont play from VLC or mplayer. but it plays from totem(gstreamer) please help me out here.
<stefg> Enselic_: ohhhh yesss!
<Enselic_> stefg: or does the BIOS have nothing do do with pci?
<Enselic_> stefg: ok :)
<zoom_> hello i would like to have text during the boot instead of progress barre i comment the line quiet in grub menu.lst but after update-grub the # is always present ??? thx
<albreche> hy, anyone encouteringproblme while pairing a inspiron640M with a nokia serie60 using bluetooh? ie: i can send file from laptop to mobile, but my mobile can't see my laptop ?
<Zenerek> so anyone help with my 5.1 stuttering in vlc?
<Keen> What kind of fun stuff can i do on ubuntu :)
<jimqode> zoom_, remove splash from kernel line on menu.lst. you don't need to do update-grub.
<zoom_> thx jimqode
<jimqode> zoom_, np. have fun!
<zoom_> ;)
<x_> #ubuntu-effects
<Keen> What kind of fun games the have online play?
<Keen> for ubuntu
<jimqode> Keen, you can have a look at linux game tome (search for it on google)
<Keen> ok
<liquiddoom> Keen: What type of game?
<Keen> Any kind of fun game
<stefg> !games | Keen
<ubotu> Keen: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Hweran> hola
<Hweran> hi
<Zenerek> well since i haven't gotten any tips as to what the problem might be with my sound, i must depart bye all
<jeff_> so is xchat the best irc client? what if you want to run an fserve? i used to use this thing called invision on windows it was awesome
<mind-shift> Is there a way I can lock the desktop?
<mind-shift> so no icons appears there?
<Hweran> i have a xchat client for irc
<Catoptromancy> mind-shift, yes
<mind-shift> how?
<Hweran> and is great
<jimqode> jeff_, try eggdrop
<Catoptromancy> setting > something, probably desktop
<jimqode> !find eggdrop
<ubotu> Found: eggdrop, eggdrop-data
<jimqode> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<stefg> !icons | mind-shift
<ubotu> mind-shift: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Hweran> the best irc client ?
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Hweran> what is the best irc client for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn ?
<stefg> the one you like
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jeff_> well say i wanted one with good file server capabilitie, both for serving and browsing
<sauvin> I can't tell you what the best irc client is for $favourite_OS, but I can tell you that I like XChat a lot.
<Hweran> what's clients has ? what doesn't xchat ?
<jimqode> Hweran, xchat is pretty nice
<sauvin> Hweran, I don't understand what you're asking.
<mind-shift> thanks
<stefg> Hweran: xchat is of course a good starting point, i use chatzilla tho
<Hweran> i am spanish... my inglish is very bad
<jeff_> maybe i just dont know how to browse and configure file servers with xchat yet.
<mind-shift> :D
<sauvin> I don't use xchat for browsing....
<DarkSpecter> hi
<DarkSpecter> anyone available who could help me get iec958 output working on a atiixp ?
<Shoopuf> #f-spot
<Hweran> my first client of irc is Xchat, i don't has other client, i like has other client, what client have in the internet? other clients?? names of clients for irc pleased ?
<Shoopuf> sorry
<jeff_> soy americano, mi espanol es mas shitty que su ingles
<stefg> !irc | Hweran
<ubotu> Hweran: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hweran> jeff jajajjaa si quieres hablamos en espaol
<Hweran> ubotu, esque alli no habla nadie...
<Hweran> ya estoy en ese chat...
<stefg> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sauvin> Hweran, not here. We don't all understand Spanish.
<jimqode> !es | Hweran
<ubotu> Hweran: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jimqode> +
<Hweran> they are very amiable
<Stinker> hello
<Hweran> hello stinker
<Stinker> i get this error, i cant find help anywhere else :/
<Stinker> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<Stinker> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Stinker> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<stefg> Stinker: installing vmware?
<Stinker> ye ;p
<Stinker> vmware player
<stefg> !vmware | Stinker
<ubotu> Stinker: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Stinker> ok, ta
<revilodraw> hi! when i login to my laptop the wireless connection at my home isnt automatically found, i need to go into 'system, administration, network' and check the box next to 'wireless connection' and then it works fine... any ideas how to make it work automatically?
<stefg> Stinker: the generic vmware installer won't work with kernels above 2.6.18 or so. you'd need to patch and sustain other pits, so rather just take the repo version
<Stinker> ok
<jeff_> is anyone using xfce? i cant figure out how to get stuff from my menu onto my shortcut bar
<Stinker> ill try source :)
<Daniel_Kyo> hello
<jeff_> i dont have to do it manually do i?
<Daniel_Kyo> you aren t bot yes?
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daniel_Kyo> ubotu
<revilodraw> daniel; no we r real ppl
<Daniel_Kyo> ok
<Daniel_Kyo> i have many problemas
<Daniel_Kyo> in the dapper
<revilodraw> daniel; we all do at some stage.. someone here will help you
<revilodraw> daniel; what is your problem?
<stefg> !pt | Daniel_Kyo
<ubotu> Daniel_Kyo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<stefg> Just in case you need portuguese support
<Daniel_Kyo> my zsnes not work 100%
<liquiddoom> Daniel_Kyo: What happens?
<Daniel_Kyo> stefg !pt |
<Daniel_Kyo> pq vc num tah l
<Daniel_Kyo> help me
<wizek> Well, I have a complex problem. I instaled Vista before, and i had some tries to install ubuntu on my pc. It took me a long time because of some grub error, and the buggy grub destroyed my Vista's boot things, so i could not boot to it... After a while, I managed to install Ubuntu, but to the same hard disk as Win is. Now I need to make dualboot without reinstalling Vista or Ubuntu, is it possible? I don't mind if I'll use Vista's dual boot a
<Daniel_Kyo> helooo
<tetonca> viet
<Daniel_Kyo> my zsnes not work 100%
<BaD_CrC> impatience gets you nowhere
<liquiddoom> Daniel_Kyo: We're here. What happens when you try to install/run zsnes?
<Daniel_Kyo> he is very lag
<jeff_> If anyone is familiar with the XFCE gui, please send me a PM and ill get back to you after i smoke a cig
<Daniel_Kyo> in the live cd Kurumin 2.01
<jeff_> thanks much
<Daniel_Kyo> it is not
<Daniel_Kyo> Kurumin sucks
<Toma-> what file specifies what DE is run on startx?
<Enselic_> Toma: startx only starts X afaik
<Daniel_Kyo> liquidoom
<liquiddoom> Toma-: It should be a file named xinitrc, I believe
<Daniel_Kyo> hi
<Enselic_> Toma: check out gdm
<Daniel_Kyo> HELLO
<Toma-> liquiddoom: thats what i thought... hmm
<liquiddoom> Daniel_Kyo: I didn't understand. You're saying zsnes runs slowly?
<Daniel_Kyo> yes
<Toma-> Enselic_: hehe, gdm is much too big for this system
<Daniel_Kyo> good
<Daniel_Kyo> liquiddoom
<Daniel_Kyo> yes
<Stinker> um, i downloaded the source and installed it, but when i run the /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl it still gives that error
<iv1> Hi, I've got problems with my w-lan connection. I'm working on a Thinkpad T60 with feisty and gnome-network-manager. Unfortunately every 3 minutes there is reconnection.
<Daniel_Kyo> liquiddoom,
<Daniel_Kyo> liquiddoom,
<liquiddoom> !patience | Daniel_Kyo
<ubotu> Daniel_Kyo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<iv1> I'm using an atheros card, and have ndiswrapper v. 1.38 installed
<eddie> I have ssh server on a small pc connected directly to mine.......... So I didnt need to do much to be safe..... I want to set one up on this box... whats the Safest way to do it? So that no one cant "break" in
<Daniel_Kyo> ubotu
<velko> wizek, i don't run windows but remember people complaining about not beeing able to dual boot vista/ubuntu. maybe this tutorial will help you: http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot
<wizek> Well, I have a complex problem. I instaled Vista before, and i had some tries to install ubuntu on my pc. It took me a long time because of some grub error, and the buggy grub destroyed my Vista's boot things, so i could not boot to it... After a while, I managed to install Ubuntu, but to the same hard disk as Win is. Now I need to make dualboot without reinstalling Vista or Ubuntu, is it possible? I don't mind if I'll use Vista's dual boot a
<Daniel_Kyo> are bot?
<Stinker> Daniel_Kyo
<Stinker> are noob!
<liquiddoom> Daniel_Kyo: Yes, it's a bot. And I'm not sure how to make zsnes run faster. Try closing background applications
<Stinker> *sigh*
<wizek> velko, thx i'll read it out
<liquiddoom> eddie: You might want to disable password auth and use keys
<Daniel_Kyo> liquiddoom, i have xfce desktop
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<Daniel_Kyo> my machine is very slow
<Daniel_Kyo> pentium 3
<Daniel_Kyo> 750 mhz
<Daniel_Kyo> 256mb ram
<Stinker> well theres ur problem
<Daniel_Kyo> no
<Stinker> get a new pc :)
<liquiddoom> eddie: http://kmself.home.netcom.com/Linux/FAQs/sshrsakey.html
<Daniel_Kyo> my uglyindows xp
<Daniel_Kyo> works normally
<stefg> Daniel_Kyo: you should try xubuntu on that machine. you'll need more ram (512MB) to hav ubuntu running at decent speed
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<eddie> liquiddom: Cheers
<stefg> !xubuntu | Daniel_Kyo
<ubotu> Daniel_Kyo: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Daniel_Kyo> yes
<liquiddoom> eddie: It's a little confusing, but it's VERY secure.
<Daniel_Kyo> i downloading it
<eddie> liquiddom: Okay, Ill try it :)
<Stinker> does anyone here know whats up with this prob im having? :/
<Daniel_Kyo> Ubuntu + Xfce not resove liquiddoom ?
<wizard> my eithernet adapter isn't working, only wifi :-(
<wizard> no linklight when i try ifup eth0, it returns this over and over: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<stefg> Stinker: i told you *not* to use the generic vmware-installer. just sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<cyberphaz> hmm beryl is pretty cool once you get it working
<eddie> liquiddoom: Is there any other methods of doing it?
<Stinker> ok
<Stinker> ta
<Dramr4ever> hello can any body help me
<wizard> it then says "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<liquiddoom> eddie: yes. Which do you want, convience or better security?
<Dramr4ever> hello can any body help me
<Daniel_Kyo> liquiddoom,
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<eddie> liquiddoom: Security
<iv1> Hi, I've got problems with my w-lan connection. I'm working on a Thinkpad T60 with feisty and gnome-network-manager. Unfortunately every 3 minutes there is reconnection.
<iv1> I'm using an atheros card, and have ndiswrapper v. 1.38 installed
<liquiddoom> eddie: Generally, what I do is make keys with passphrases as well as using a nonstandard port for ssh
<liquiddoom> !info seahorse | eddie
<ubotu> eddie: seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3692 kB, installed size 9996 kB
<liquiddoom> eddie: That will help with making the keys
<eddie> liquiddoom: So basically.... Better password? and non-standard port
<liquiddoom> eddie: Essentially
<eddie> When you say "key"... You mean the pass right
<liquiddoom> eddie: no
<Daniel_Kyo> ubontu
<liquiddoom> eddie: You have a public and a private key. Public can encrypt, private decrypts
<stefg> Dramr4ever: that's a classical linux job, using squid, iptables and some other tools. But you will have to gain some linux expertise to set that up, or hire a local geek
<Daniel_Kyo> stefg:
<eddie> liquiddoom:Okay.. I get you, but where do I set the keys
<Enselic_> liquiddoom: rather, public is public, private is kept private
<Daniel_Kyo> you not use ubuntu-pt?
<Enselic_> liquiddoom: one can encrypt and decrypt with both afaik
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<Daniel_Kyo> And my help?
<liquiddoom> Enselic: I never got it fully when I tried it >_<
<Daniel_Kyo> NOW LOADING...
<Toma-> Trying to get a user to login automagically via startx and/or rc.local. any ideas?
<arso> hey guys, i am having trouble removing beryl
<tetonca> arso: re
<Trashcan> what do you call those programs that sit on irc and you connect to them to chat
<arso> tetonca:  i fixed the older problem btw
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<liquiddoom> eddie: As much as I hate linking you to another distro's page, http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_SSH_without_a_password
<tetonca> Toma: you can substitute a shell script for /sbin/init.
<arso> tetonca:  now i have a new problem, removing beryl
<stefg> !repeat | Dramr4ever
<ubotu> Dramr4ever: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<liquiddoom> eddie: Just add a passphrase instead of leaving it blank in that guide
<Toma-> tetonca: i still want all the process's to run tho
<eddie> liquiddoom: oh okay
<Daniel_Kyo> Are Brazilian ignored?
<velko> Toma-, i don't think this is possible. at least i never heard of such tool
<arso> Can anyone help me remove beryl completely from my system.
<Toma-> velko i know its possible, its just a matter of getting the root process to start X as a different user, i presume
<tetonca> Toma: so script startx as that user. youre trying to avoid getty, /bin/login, gdm.
<Enselic_> sudo apt-get remove beryl?
<heskethj> arso: Open up synaptic and do a search for "beryl" and then "compiz" removing all the packages that are start with either term
<Toma-> tetonca: yep
<arso> heskethj: Enselic_ oh i did sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager
<arso> heskethj:  i want to keep compiz
<tetonca> Toma: 'su -c startx myuser'
<Daniel_Kyo> Are Brazilians ignored?
<Toma-> tetonca: i think i need to change /etc/inittab
<Enselic_> arso: heskethj's tip is better
<Toma-> tetonca: good call :D
<heskethj> arso, just remove beryl then. beryl-manager is the applet that sits in your panel and allows you control your window manager
<arso> heskethj:  i see, great ty, and do u recommend compiz fusion to a newbie/?
<JodiH> hi
<Toma-> What the devil.... no /etc/inittab
<Meridre> As a newbie, I just got it all working in a reasonable amount of time
<tetonca> Toma: I just wrote a shell script to replace /sbin/init the other day.  I end up as my user in a chroot jail in a ramdisk .. logged in or with a getty acquiring that login.  With telnet access to the chroot jail.
<arso> Meridre:  and is it working fine?
<Meridre> yup
<arso> stable
<arso> ?
<Toma-> tetonca: i see.
<Meridre> mostly yeah
<JodiH> hi guys im a newbie and just need some advice
<arso> hmm
<Daniel_Kyo> only because I am Brazilian you they ignore me!
<arso> Daniel_Kyo:  hi :)
<velko> Toma-, they switched to upstart. i don't know which config file it uses
<Daniel_Kyo> aleluiah!
<arso> Daniel_Kyo:  whats the problem ?
<tetonca> Toma: I did not make it multi-user in the autologin mode tho. ;)
<Meridre> it crashed when i tried to put a skydome on it, but other than that it works and looks great
<Daniel_Kyo> My zsnes
<Daniel_Kyo> not work correctly
<Toma-> Ok, ill get to hacking. thanks guys
<heskethj> arso, compiz fusion is defiantly a great improvement but it is still beta (maybe even alpha) software which means it is sometimes prone to breaking (although hasn't been too bad for me). If you find a good tutorial (a search for ubuntu compiz fusion will do) you should be fine, but be warned, it isn't all white clouds and dreams. Compiz fusion is a merge of compiz and beryl but is probably more similar to beryl. So if you don
<heskethj> 't like beryl, why do you wish to upgrade to fusion?
<stefg> Dramr4ever: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html see if you can make use of this
<JodiH> can anyo help with fetchmail?
<arso> Daniel_Kyo:  i have no idea, sorry
<Tron04> hello! Why are my IDE Drives detected as /dev/sd* when I would expect them to be /dev/hd*? What about DMA then?
<Daniel_Kyo> wait arso
<velko> JodiH, yes. what is your problem
<Daniel_Kyo> my kurumin live cd work
<Daniel_Kyo> ubuntu not
<Meridre> Can anyone recommend a good osx style dock software for icons?
<JodiH> velko  we have an exchange server internal i need to configure all mail comeing to the linux box to forward to the exchange server
<Trashcan> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/blogofractal.png
<Trashcan> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/blogofractal.png
<Trashcan> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/blogofractal.png
<tetonca> arso: sorry it's a bit busy in here.  I forget -- u were the 'apt-get update' corruption holder?
<IntuitiveNipple> JodiH: Can you not use SMPT forwarding and configure Exchange appropriately?
<tetonca> Meridre: WindowMaker I think has a dock.
<stefg> Meridre: there are several mediocre ones, some in alpha state... in general nothing to be too excited about
<velko> JodiH, you have to use procmail for that task. maybe in combination with fetchmail
<arso> tetonca:  yes, but thats fixed now.
<stefg> !gnomedock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomedock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<fdr> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<arso> Meridre:  there is 'kiba dock' i think
<fdr> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<GiZiM> Dramr4ever unplug the router
<heskethj> Meridre, You can use gdesklets if you wish not to use composite. Otherwise there is kibadock or my recommendation, "avant-window-navigator"
<arso> heskethj: i removed everything with beryl from synaptic, but the effects are still working, do i need to restart x for it to work.
<JodiH> thanks ill look into it and get back
<NedTheFriend> can anyone help me install a tv card in ubuntu?
<heskethj> arso, most likely. Or you can just type "metacity --replace" into a terminal. Also double check that beryl isn't in yoru session start up list. System->preferences->session
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ACPI sleep/resume experts about? I have an intriguing issue with a PC that is getting to hwsleep.c::acpi_enter_sleep_state() and apparently writing the ACPI SLP_EN bit, but resuming immediately!
<l3on> hi!
<heskethj> Hello l3on
<l3on> noflex: hi heskethj
<l3on> :) LOL
<bXi> anyone around who knows how to get the powernowd/cpufreq stuff to work on a dell latitude 120L ?
<l3on> s/noflex /heskethj
<lt_kowalski> hi l3on
<Meridre> Does anyone know how to get a touchpad to middleclick if you press in the lower right corner, like it works on windows
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> xtknight i still have the problem
<GiZiM> Howdy all - Got a quick question i just installed Eggdrop from the Ubuntu Reps. question is... where the crap tasticness is the freaking .conf file at?
<stefg> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<arso> heskethj: ty
<heskethj> arso, no worries. I assume it worked fine?
<arso> heskethj:  yes.
<arso> heskethj: i only have 2 workspaces now
<heskethj> arso, just right click on your workspace applet and set it to 4 (or your desired amount)
<bXi> okay other question
<yaeyo> Anyone using an HP NC8430 laptop and having overheating problems? I need a proper DSDT and have no knowledge on how to program one ...
<jayde_drag0n> i'm trying to install some themes from gnome-look.org .. in the compiz section... but everytime i download something.. andf click on install all i get is "file format is invalid" and i can't seem to find a suitable walkthru to tell me how to install these... am i supposed to extract them somewhere?
<bXi> where do i put modules that need to be modprobed at boot?
<arso> heskethj: i went to system>pref>desktop effects> and selected the cube workspaces
<arso> heskethj:  how does it work, wts the hotkey
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i download the iso and i burn it but when i selece install linux it says loading linux kernel and then a black screen ...... can someone help me?
<velko> bXi, /etc/modules
<TiTo> loooooooooooo
<GiZiM> Howdy all - Got a quick question i just installed Eggdrop from the Ubuntu Reps. question is... where the crap tasticness is the freaking .conf file at?
<milk_> hello
<cyberphaz> lol now beryl works and wow wont run anymore
<tetonca> kathe do a text mode installation.  Look for VESA (VGA 640x480) vid mode only.
<bXi> velko: thanks
<heskethj> arso, The desktop effects will only work if you have it turned on... if you wish to use your system without compiz (which is what I assumed you were aiming at doing) you just right click on the little side changer down the bottom right of your panel and select preferences. In both compiz, beryl and metacity (the non-effects default window manage for Ubuntu/Gnome) Ctrl+alt+left/right change desktop spaces
<tetonca> Maybe the ubuntu iso has a key to press during boot for text install, or Grub may have a vid mode selection at bottom.
<milk_> anyone known how to install vmware server (last build on vmware.com) under gutsy (uptodate, kernel 2.6.22 personnal build) ?
<heskethj> cyberphaz, are you using Xgl, or do you have an nVidia card?
<cyberphaz> xgl on a ati card
<tetonca> kathe: edit the grub command line if possible and set 'vga=normal'.
<Keen> What does XGL do?
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<cyberphaz> aparantly i need to use XGL for beryl to work on ati card
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca i do a text mode installation (i have the alternate iso) and i select vga by pressing f4 in the ubuntu boot menu
<Keen> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !vmware |  milk_
<ubotu> milk_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tetonca> kathe: try Alt+F2 or Alt+F3 where it goes black screen.
<heskethj> cyberphaz, unfortunately due to poor drivers with ATI cards you can't do multiple graphic composting. An easy solution is to log out, and select "gnome" from the session option on the log in screen, log back in and then play WoW. Of course you won't have your graphics while you are like this, but it *should* work depending on your configuration.
<milk_> stefg: mucha gracia
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok ill try
<cyberphaz> ah crap
<Jjohn> Drama4ever: sometimes  #kubuntu can help and it is a lot less crowded than here :)
<cyberphaz> ati really isnt that great under linux :p
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> and then what ?
<heskethj> Does anybody know where I can find a list of !messages?
<MajorPayne> Can I set ssh and/or sshd to not require a password between two trushed machines?
<GiZiM> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GiZiM> Holy crap that worked?
<GiZiM> Hot damn
<liquiddoom> I think it'll also take !factoids
<stefg> milk_: BTW if you dare to run gutsy, support is in #ubuntu+1 . and i promise you'll get in trouble
<eddie> MajorPayne: http://kmself.home.netcom.com/Linux/FAQs/sshrsakey.html I think thats what you want
<MajorPayne> eddie: Heh, I named the machine I am connecting to eddie :-P
<tetonca> kathe: look for something different than so far progressed.
<eddie> MahorPayne: Haha Why?
<Orfeous> im searcing for a CAD/CAM software
<mister> hello... i have a problem.. i installed apach2-default... now i dont know how i can use it.. i mean make my own index.html
<tommide> hello to all!
<Orfeous> and a program like 3d Studio max
<eddie> Blender
<Orfeous> cad/cam is for cnc routing
<cyberphaz> well byebye beryl...guess ill wait till i get an nvidia card
<GiZiM> Will it blend?
<eddie> haha
<MajorPayne> eddie: Duno.  It's a common name.  I would rather type ssh eddie than ssh 192.168 . . .
<ketrox> mister googleis your freind
<heskethj> cyberphaz, you can still use beryl, just not at the same time as WoW. Unless you wish to use nonXgl (google)
<mister> ketrox, ?
<pawan> hi
<heskethj> Hello pawan
<eddie> MajorPayne: Common :o haha
<pawan> any good mp3 player for ubuntu
<Shoopuf> pawan: Didn't you ask yesterday? :P Try EXAILE
<ketrox> mister google or read the documentation in the apache website
<ketrox> pwa vlc
<ketrox> pawan vlc
<pawan> ok
<cyberphaz> well aparantly i need to use xgl for my beryl to work on the ati card
<cyberphaz> or so im told
<eddie> When I try and SSH to my server through its server name... it doesnt work o.0
<eddie> I need to use its ip :|
<MajorPayne> eddie: You can put it's name in /etc/hosts (the machine you are connecting from).
<revilodraw> what percentage of the time does wine perform inadequtely for everyone else?
<eddie> Oh right
<MajorPayne> eddie: That's what I did.
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<Jjohn> cyberphaz: yes and it still may not work
<Dramr4ever> hello here is my problem : i need to manage traffic in my small network i used microsoft isa( internet security and acceleration server) server but it's runnig very slow as my pc is quite old i need webcaching traffic monitoring and bandwidth control and firewall can any body help ???
<cyberphaz> yeah kinda sucks...oh well
<heskethj> !search spam > me
<ubotu> Found: fawn, usetab, music players, grubrepair, debchroot, swat, ttys, flash9, spec, rescue
<cyberphaz> i dont need beryl that much
<cyberphaz> if i wanted to reboot for wow i'd stick with windows :P
<pawan> how to download new screensaver for ubuntu
<eddie> MajorPayne: Cheers that worked
<Jjohn> Dramr4ever: did you try asking on kubuntu??
<ketrox> pawan try gnome-look.org
<Gruelius> Hey everyone, the default gnome wifi manager doesnt work for me, im using a RT2500 chipset. I can see networks but i cant connect
<MajorPayne> eddie: It sucks when you have a lot of systems.  I have 4 on my home network.  Not too bad, but that's three entries on each machine I must keep updated.
<eddie> MajorPayne: My server PC is right next to me.... I use it for backups ( connected directly through my ethernet )
<novato_br> hi, good morning: I'd like know: ubuntu is really secure? 	
<novato_br> Which is the type of used criptografia for the password?
<ketrox> Gruelius did you try it manually ?
<tetonca> eddie: edit ~/.ssh/config
<ketrox> i mean with iwconfig
<Gruelius> ketrox: i have no idea how to use iwconfig, but with the network tools thing i havent had sucess
<novato_br> What is the kind of used cryptographic for the ubuntu password?
<ant-> probly md5
<x_> i have problem with AZUREUS ... program can't open port ... how i can let it connecting to internet ?!
<novato_br> md5 is secure ?
<ketrox> disable the roaming mode and try it with iwconfig
<chowmeined> i never understood why they sometimes use reversible encryption for shadow passwords
<ant-> pretty much
<chowmeined> why dont they use sha256 and generate a random salt on first boot
<ketrox> x_ check your router
<eddie> tetonca: What for?
<x_> ketrox   how ?!
<eddie> md5 is secure if your password isnt common
<Gruelius> x_: portforwarding
<ketrox> x_ how are you connected to the internet ?
<Gruelius> x_: google port forwarding
<x_> System79    hello my friend :-)
<System79> x_: Hey X u got another question?
<x_> i connecting with ADSL
<Gruelius> anyone know about the wireless?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca i did what you told me but nothing... the cd works fine... i tested it on another system... what is wrong with that?
<x_> System79 ... yeas dear friend  :-)
<ant-> !wifi | Gruelius
<ubotu> Gruelius: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<novato_br> but if the ubuntu store the crypt word on menu.list doesnt is it possible make any reverse engeneer ?
<System79> x_: tell me :)
<liquiddoom> x_: do you see anything at http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1?
<x_> i'm at start to runung Azureus ... it checking for open port Nr.14707   but it's close
<System79> x_: Then you must forward it eh?
<liquiddoom> x_: go into your router or ADSL modem's config and open the port up to your machine.
<ketrox> x_ type ifconfig in a terminal see your internal ip annd replace the last number with 1 and open it in firefox
<Jjohn> My landlord has given me his wireless WEP key a simple five letter pasword. When I enter the key into my network manager I cannot connect even when sitting on top of the router. I could connect to "open" networks so what do you think may be the answer peoples??
<tetonca> eddie: to save keystrokes when invoking ssh.
<tetonca> kathe: not sure.
<x_> Liquiddoom  nope .. i can't see anything
<eddie> tetonca: Oh okay
<liquiddoom> x_: run tracepath google.com
<scorp123> Question: I use a very very old laptop as "MP3 Jukebox" --- via "mpd", the "Music Player Daemon". X11 and "gdm" are disabled. Is there any way I could have some sort of "auto-login" on the console and have a program "auto-start" on one of the tty's (alt+f1, alt+f2, etc.) ... ?
<x_> ketrox .. ok   wait
<liquiddoom> x_: Tracepath should show you what your router/modem's IP is
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca anything in mind?
<System79> x_: Open up IFCONFIG in a terminal and find your gateway ip, then fill that in in your browser and you should get in your router
<stefg> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tetonca> eddie: /bin/cat ~/.ssh/config    1: host <nick>  2: HostName <host|IP> 3: User me 4: IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_dsa 5: Protocol 2
<novato_br> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<novato_br> |md5
<x_> ketrox    inet addr:192.168.1.2
<novato_br> ubotu md5
<novato_br> ubotu: md5
<System79> x_: Open up IFCONFIG in a terminal and find your gateway ip, then fill that in in your browser and you should get in your router
<tetonca> kathe: video.  And maybe you're further along than u see.
<eddie> tetonca: Okay o.0
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> what do you mean?
<MajorPayne> novato_br: Easy.  If the bot knows what md5 was he would have responded when you typed !md5.
<ketrox> then 192.168.1.1 should work x_
<x_> system79 ... ok dear ... wait  :p
<tetonca> eddie: ssh-keygen -t dsa   also
<eddie> tetonca: What file should I save the key to?
<x_> ketrox ... u mean in Azureus i should choosing port 1 ?!
<Catoptromancy> Anyone remember how to patch? I use $patch -i filename.diff
<ketrox> no
<x_> ketrox ... so what ?!
<System79> x_: Can you tell me what router you have and what i said succeeded? >.>
<novato_br> thx, MajorPayne
<Orfeous> i cant get lm-sensors work with my motherboard.. Asus P5B Deluxe vista edition
<Orfeous> lm-sensors says it cant find any sensors.
<x_> System79     how i can see that ?!
<ketrox> i mean http://192.168.1.1 in firefox
<novato_br> but why have md5 so little secure?
<novato_br> 128bits ??
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: You need to do a little magic.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca can i do anything with the video
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ?
<liquiddoom> !lm-sensors | Orfeous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x_> ketrox ... it's empty
<tetonca> eddie: ~/.ssh/id_dsa@host
<System79> x_: Your internal IP is 192.168.1.2: Browse to 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.100 if the other one doesnt work
<scorp123> Question: I use a very very old laptop as "MP3 Jukebox" --- via "mpd", the "Music Player Daemon". X11 and "gdm" are disabled. Is there any way I could have some sort of "auto-login" on the console and have a program "auto-start" on one of the tty's (alt+f1, alt+f2, etc.) ... ?
<HEP85> novato_br: md5 is not used for passwords, but salted DES, which is also not secure, but for authentication it does not matter
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: i did the steps in the ubuntu wiki with no success
<System79> scorp123: You could do that with a bash file
<x_> system79 ... says : Authorization required.
<scorp123> System79: how?
<eddie> tetonca: I have a key now...
<System79> x_: Fill in admin admin
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<tetonca> kathe: what is the system description? laptop?
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: That got it working for me
<novato_br> HEP85, but if I want my ubuntu with more secure, what Can I do ?
<scorp123> System79: I tried via /etc/rc.local ... but that didn't work as expected.
<Pulea> hi, error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check what shall i install?
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: thank you.. gonna try it
<HEP85> novato_br: what do you want more secure? the login?
<System79> scorp123: Then i dont really know either =[
<x_> System79    it's a ASUS web page   !!!!
<novato_br> yep
<System79> x_: Wut the ****
<tetonca> eddie: the .pub key is for 'authorized_hosts' on the remote side. no password needed then.
<scorp123> System79: you see, that's my prob too :-)
<ketrox> scorp123  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<System79> x_: Do you have an asus router :$
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: its desktop : mobo:asus m2a mvp , 1gb ram , pci-e ati x1600 (sapphire)
<scorp123> ketrox: gonna take a look ....
<x_> System79   it says : ASUS  RX3041
<eddie> tetonca: Sorry for my "newbishness" but now I have the Pub key.... How do I use it? Because SSH stills asks for a password
<tetonca> kathe: any chance to put in different video card?
<System79> x_: Google it up :x
<Jjohn> My landlord has given me his wireless WEP key a simple five letter pasword. When I enter the key into my network manager I cannot connect even when sitting on top of the router. I could connect to "open" networks so what do you think may be the answer peoples??
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> no
<Meridr1> Qsynaptics doesnt let me specify a corner i can click in to middle click, just "double finger click" but now that I have succesfully middle clicked, it seems like middle click closes windows, how do i disable that, thats dangerous!
<x_> system79       ????!!!!!!
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: its pci -e
<System79> x_: Its a router
<System79> x_: Are you in right now?
<scorp123> System79: some ASUS network devices will point 192.168.1.1 to www.asus.com or an internal web page of sorts. I have that phenomenon too with ASUS access points ...
<pawan> can google earth run on ubuntu
<tetonca> eddie: umask 077 && /bin/cat ./thekey > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys [do this on remote side that you will login to] 
<System79> scorp123: The type he provided is a router
<System79> scorp123: I searched it up :)
<ketrox> pawan there is a linux version
<Pulea>  error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check  any help with this?
<x_> System79    ...  yeah  ... then what ?!
<HEP85> novato_br: I have no clue how to do that, sorry
<System79> x_: Try this guide: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Asus/RX3041/360Share.htm
<eddie> tetonca: aah okay
<scorp123> System79: yeap, same thing.
<System79> x_: It learns you everything you want to know about port forwarding
<GiZiM> Howdy all - Got a quick question i just installed Eggdrop from the Ubuntu Reps. question is... where the crap tasticness is the freaking .conf file at?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: isnt this card supported?
<revilodraw> is wine really good and i just cant use it or is it rubbish?
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: hmm..
<System79> revilodraw: Depends what you want to use it for
<scorp123> revilodraw: was your question really serious or are you just trolling around?
<System79> revilodraw: It loads most things but some things it doesnt ;x
<revilodraw> system79; dont laugh.. lol.. playing a lion king game (retro)
<eddie> tetonca: where you have: ./thekey... would that be the key itsself, or the location of the .pub?
<tetonca> kathe: most cards will respond to 'vga=normal' in the kernel arguments.
<mister> how can i install php on my ubuntu ??? and to use it easy ? please ?
<System79> revilodraw: Err.. i dont think games would work really =p
<novato_br> HEP85, I want hash of 512bits for example
<novato_br> how do Can I do that?
<tetonca> eddie: the .pub is the key. the other stays in ~/.ssh/id_dsa@host
<revilodraw> system79: what about in a virtual machine>
<System79> revilodraw: Wine is mostly for emulation .exe resources so you can run an installer in a .exe etc.
<x_> System79   .. it talking about 360Share     which hell i can get it ?!
<System79> revilodraw: It might work in VMWare but im not sure
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: i have selected the vga mode
<Meridr1> does anyone know how to disable middle click closing windows, and enable a windows style drag to scroll thing?
<revilodraw> thanks ill try that
<System79> x_: 360Share is limewire for linux ;p
<System79> x_: Just read under all the 360Share stuff
<eddie> tetonca: Sorry, I didnt make my point clear... What I meant was where you have ./thekey do I put my key there... the one seperated with :
<pawan> can oracle be installed on ubuntu
<eddie> tetonca: the one that was wrote to host.pub
<JodiH> hi whats the most reccomended and easiet to mange firewall on ubuntu
<x_> system79  ... ok Honey ... don't be angry
<tetonca> eddie: the one for host.pub goes on the remote side, renamed to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys with spare permission to access (chmod 600 ./authorized_keys).
<factorx> JodiH: iptables
<System79> x_: Im not angry :x
<eddie> tetonca: Oh right... got you know :)
<tetonca> eddie: go do it. working with kathe on the video problem.
<skollie> mister_roboto: there are several php packages that can be installed via synaptic. What specifically do you want to do?
<JodiH> factorx is managable by a newbie like me
<skollie> !iptables | JodiH
<ubotu> JodiH: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scorp123> JodiH: what do you need a firewall for?
<System79> scorp123: To be safe cause he thinks hes on windows :D
<tetonca> kathe: sounds like it consistently fails the iso boot sequence on that machine but not the other.  On my systems I have that with an burned .iso .. no fix since can't burn on the machine that needs to read the CDROM.
<JodiH> just a basic firewall for a small network of 10 people
<tetonca> kathe: could ask ubuntu to mail you a good CDROM maybe.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> but the cd rom is ok
<scorp123> JodiH: different than Windows most Linux distributions are not running any stupid + unsafe services that are open to the network and that would require a firewall in the first place ....
<System79> kathe: http://shipit.ubuntu.com <-- check it out :)
<tetonca> kathe: It can be a physical alignment issue.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> if i use the cdrom reader from the other machine?
<scorp123> JodiH: if you want to hook up a small network to the internet it may be easier for you if you just bought one small router with built-in NAT and firewall features.
<tetonca> kathe: that one should work because it wrote the one it tries to read.
<Jjohn> kathe_ti_pou_ana: did you get a distro aproppriatte to you system??
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> yes
<Jjohn> kathe_ti_pou_ana: OK
<tetonca> kathe: you can install another Linux to see what the dmesg says.
<tetonca> assuming about eight things are true. ;)
<tetonca> kathe: does the machine have a floppy drive?
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: didnt work for me
<System79> Anyone not being helped yet? >.>
<Jjohn> My landlord has given me his wireless WEP key a simple five letter pasword. When I enter the key into my network manager I cannot connect even when sitting on top of the router. I could connect to "open" networks so what do you think may be the answer peoples??
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> no
<ketrox> Jjohn
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca but i can install one
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca : why?
<ketrox> what wlan hardware are u using ?
<tetonca> kathe: what's the last good message the desired iso shows on screen legibly?
<diego> Hello
<diego> How I can mount a B6T CD Image file?
<tetonca> kathe: can boot from floppy; maybe more control over the boot process that way.
<diego> With kubuntu
<pawan> where to download screensavers for ubuntu
<ketrox> diego isomount
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: boot from floppy? how do i do that?
<diego> ketrox, OK I will try this
<Stinker> does anyone here know how to setup network support for vmware?
<System79> diego: Otherwise download alcohol 120% for linux
<tetonca> kathe: you write a downloaded floppy image to the diskette.  Tools may be provided for use in another operating system to create the boot floppy.
<diego> bash: isomount: command not found
<Jjohn> ketrox: it is a broadcom running through a ndis wrapper has worked fine your years on open access but as soon as I entered the wep key it does not want to play
<diego> And I can't find it in Synaptic
<System79> diego: Otherwise download alcohol 120% for linux
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: check please this:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ASUS_M2A-MVP.
<diego> System79, Ok
<ketrox> diego sry Gmount-iso
<dystopianray> Jjohn: are you sure it is expecting a password and not a hex key or similar?
<Karnaugh> hi
<Karnaugh> is it possible to add an ldap user to a local group?
<ketrox> Jjohn have you tryd googling it to see if this is a known issue
<System79> Jjohn: Is it HEX or ASCII key? and how many bit?
<skollie> and Jjohn check whether you can switch between a hex and an ascii key
<velko> novato_br, take a look at this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4846 and this http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Shadow-Password-HOWTO-2.html if you are interested in ways to improve your security
<pawan> how to know which version of ubuntu i am using
<Jjohn> dystropianray: my network settings allow for  hexadecimal or ascii I have tried both with no success
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: maybe there are some know issues with my motherboard and lm-sensors
<tetonca> kathe: checking.
<kraut> moin
<Jjohn> not sure how to answer multi
<skollie> Jjohn: I had a problem where my wireless just stopped working. Reinstalled the ndiswrapper and it worked again
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: i m trying smth.. so ill be back soon
<diego> ketrox, GIsoMount doesn't work with B6T Image files. I try alcohol
<Jjohn> skollie: I may have to try that then. I read that the new kernel has a better wireless stack
<tetonca> kathe: (not here) I'd look at ACPI and all that too.
<arso> whats the ubuntu channel for compositing?
<kero_> arso: compositing musik ?
<skollie> Jjohn: not guaranteed that it will work for you, but worth a try. Cannot cause any harm
<arso> kero_:  no, compiz n stuff
<kero_> ok
<Jjohn> System79, simple word password five letters so I assume  ascii
<Karnaugh> does users-admin allow you to do ldap control?
<freepenguin> hello
<dystopianray> Jjohn: the new kernel wireless stack does nothing for ndiswrapper
<velko> arso, #ubunt-effects
<Jjohn> skollie: fair enough
<arso> velko:  ah, thank you
<System79> Jjohn: and how many bit is it :/ 128 or 64?
<Jjohn> dystropianray: not good
<Jjohn> System79, I guess with it being wep 64???
<x_> system79    in portforward should i choose TCP or UDP ?!
<freepenguin> somebody have Install correctly the wi-fi Usb Pen NETGEAR WG111T with feisty?
<System79> x_: Tcp
<dystopianray> freepenguin: what wifi chip does it use?
<System79> Jjohn: Then fill in your password and set 64 bit ASCII WEP
<freepenguin> dystopianray, http://www.netgear.com/Products/Adapters/SuperGWirelessAdapters/WG111T.aspx
<Jjohn> System79, I do not get an option of how many bit just  hexadecimal or ascii
<dystopianray> freepenguin: that's just marketing junk, doesn't tell me anything
<System79> Jjohn: ,,, :|
<System79> Jjohn: then i dont know =x are you sure its WEP though?
<Jjohn> System79, maybe I need to download a new network manager??
<System79> Jjohn: Try it =o
<dystopianray> freepenguin: judging from a quick google you'll probably have to use ndiswrapper
<arso> can someone help me with emerald? once i removed beryl, and got compiz, it stopped working, and sudo emerald gets me this error :sudo emerald gets me an error : emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<Jjohn> System79, it worked with my windows sad to say
<System79> Jjohn: As i said, i have no idea, the standard wireless manager gave me the option of WEP Ascii 64 bit or 128 bit or WEP Hex 64 bit or 128 bit
<diego> System79, where I can download Alcohol for Linux?
<pawan1234_> how to get new screensaver for ubuntu
<dystopianray> pawan1234_: have you installed the xscreensaver packages?
<freepenguin> dystopianray, I've tried to use ndisswrapper reading the passages from the Ubuntu forums but there aren't Correct
<Jjohn> System79, this is an old distro Dapper drake so maybe i need to upgrade
<pawan1234> how to install xscreensaver
<System79> Jjohn: I would certaintly upgrade O_O
<dystopianray> freepenguin: you just need to get a .sys and .inf file from the windows driver, then $ sudo ndiswrapper -i blah.inf
<dystopianray> pawan1234: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl screensaver-gl-extra
<kero_> Hello, it is my first time on irc, do you know a french server ?
<Jjohn> System79, you have convinced me :-)) thx
<freepenguin> dystopianray, yes but don't work
<diego> System79, where I can download Alcohol for Linux?
<System79> Jjohn: No problem :p
<System79> diego: Im searching >.>
<dystopianray> freepenguin: no interface is created?
<diego> I can't find it on the official Alcohol website
<pawan1234> it is saying the screen saver set i newest
<tetonca> arso: maybe 'man DISPLAY' or 'man X' like that. read up on $DISPLAY.
<dystopianray> diego: what are you trying to do?
<DeepBlade> i am having problems with xdmcp.. i am connecting to my ubuntu machine from Mac OSX using X11's 'X', and the keyboard mapping is all messed up.. but the keyboard is fine in the login screen
<diego> open a b6T image file
<pawan1234> can find package screensaver-gl-extra
<System79> diego: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/AcetoneISO-16724.shtml
<System79> diego: AcetoneISO seems to be similar :/
<freepenguin> dystopianray, the driver are installed but the wi-fi pen is not see by the system and don't work
<dystopianray> freepenguin: $ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<ninnghizidha> Ssh-question: How can i remove a RSA Host key in .ssh/know_hosts WITHOUT using an editor?
<SiebaZ> hey guys
<ccherrett> can you force a package to install without it's dependancies?
<tetonca> arso: 'unset DISPLAY' and then 'oclock' shows $DISPLAY must point to the current display to work.  'export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1' would probably restore it. If not close tht xterm and start again.
<SiebaZ> is there someone who can help me with MOCP???
<System79> ccherett: No u cant
<diego> System79, can it handles B6T files?
<freepenguin> dystopianray, I've tried the all istruction but don't work
<ksivaji>  please someone help me my grub loader trying to boot fat file system and return error http://pastebin.com/d1a9f462d
<dystopianray> freepenguin: what does dmesg say?
<System79> diego: You'll have to see it they say its alcohol 120% for linux =p
<diego> System79, Ok
<dystopianray> freepenguin: pastebin your dmesg
<Karnaugh> alright nevermind just duplicated the group into ldap
<tetonca> ninngh: clever use of 'head' and 'tail' and 'cat' without an editor.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca:?
<ksivaji>  please someone help me my grub loader trying to boot fat file system and return error http://pastebin.com/d1a9f462d
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: did you check that site?
<tetonca> ninngh: also 'egrep -v "the string" ./thefile > ./theModifiedFile'.
<jafnoob> hi! how do I get nm-applet to respond more quickly after modprobing wlan module ipw3945? it's in blacklist because it hangs boot.. starting nm-applet manually works but then there's two aplets.. ideas?
<System79> ksivaji: I dont see an error just a config >..
<tetonca> kathe: yes.  you may need to disable ACPI and/or APM.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: how do i do that?
<ksivaji> System79 what do you mean
<System79> ksivaji: Is your hard drive partitioned or do you have 2 of them
<tetonca> kathe: not sure.  it can be passed as an argument to the kernel in grub if it's set up that way (to accept say 'noacpi' or 'noapm' or both).
<System79> G2g >.>
<ksivaji> System79 no only one hd
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: i modified the kernel by writing agp=off and it passes the black screen i told you but it stops somewhere else... it says hdb atapi cd rom udma33 and then nothing...
<tetonca> kathe: that is good progress. excellent.
<Jjohn> kathe_ti_pou_ana: sometimes in the time prior to boot you can type in an option then
<pawan1234> how to know the ubuntu version
<tetonca> kathe: so 'vga=normal agp=off acpi=off apm=off'
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok...
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ill try this
<tetonca> it's a guess based on the pattern....
<Shoopuf> Why can't every program be packaged in a .DEB? If I plan on using Ubuntu should I start getting used to constantly having to compile things?
<Jjohn> Shoopuf: No!
<tetonca> Shoopuf: only compile when no .deb available.
<chowmeined> Shoopuf: which isnt very often
<tetonca> Shoopuf: a .deb is an 'ar' archive, 'ar x file.deb' extracts to a few files including the payload:  data.tar.gz.
<vikzx86> How do i change the splash screen in Ubuntu??
<Jjohn> Shoopuf: I have never compiled in the three years I have ubuntu
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: acpi and/... whats the other one?
<whazilla> hey
<whazilla> i got problems the way fiety installs
<_imran_> can anybody tel me how to edit menu.lst please?
<whazilla> it first takes 2 hours to boot into live cd
<whazilla> then it wont start the installer link
<dystopianray> whazilla: why does it take so long?
<whazilla> error about hd blocks
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca?
<whazilla> like a million of them
<mtha> hi, can i have some help with bluetooth gprs please? thanks. the problem is that the PIN is being rejected by the phone
<tetonca> kathe: yes. back.
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I need help with my .ssh/known_hosts-File!
<_imran_> can anybody tell me how to edit menu.lst please?
<whazilla> but i wanne know why when i click on install it doesnt start the installer
<tetonca> kathe: acpi apm
<_imran_> mtha, what phone network are you?
<whazilla> it just thinks for a second and stops thinking
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: thnx for the help it works now!!!
<tetonca> kathe: apm is the thing that manages powering low
<vistakiller> sudo  /etc/apt/sources.list
<tetonca> kathe: wow.
<_imran_> an someone please tell me how to edit menu.lst
<mtha> i am on airtel india
<mtha> if i use the data cable, it connects fine
<vistakiller> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tetonca> kathe: that was a good one.
<mtha> but on bluetooth, when doing DUN, it fails to pair, whilst it pairs whine when i send stuff from my phone to the laptop
<tetonca> It's so much fun when it works.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: i typed adm... so i guess that apm=off is not needed
<whazilla> dystopianray u know any ubuntu iso that hasnt got live and installs ?
<uplink> g
<tetonca> kathe: right. eliminate one by one until it fails again.
<dystopianray> whazilla: you relaly should solve your hdd error problem
<_imran_> does anybody know the command to get access to menu.lst
<whazilla> dystopianray its only on live cds i got that issue
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: i typed acpi=off agp=off and vga=normal
<pinto> hi!
<spikerman> _imran_, sudo 
<Jjohn> inran, if you edit menu list it coes back all the time  better to remove the kernels you no longer require
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: should i leave it like this?
<tetonca> kathe: so now I know .. without ever seeing an ubuntu .iso .. that it is possible to pass arguments to the kernel from the media distributed to the public for general use.
<Jjohn> imran, if you edit menu list it coes back all the time  better to remove the kernels you no longer require
<_imran_> spikerman, sudo...
<pinto> im playng Enemy terrotory, how can i get back to desktop wthout exit the game?
<whazilla> so what iso from fiety release isnt a live cd ?
<whazilla> pinto u cant
<_imran_> spikerman, i think its /boot /grub something
<ksivaji> alt+tab
<whazilla> unless u got some et minimizer
<tetonca> kathe: find out what level of acpi support is available for your hardware.  It may be re-enabled after boot possibly, or addressed during installation.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: how do i find that out?
<mtha> _imran_, i am with airtel india, but it connects fine with a data cable. also, it sends stuff from my phone to pc fine with bluetooth
<velko> pinto, have you tried to switch to another virtual desktop? like ctrl+alt+f2? i don't know if this works though
<whazilla> so what iso from fiesty release isnt a live cd ?
<dystopianray> whazilla: ubuntu alternate installer perhaps
<spikerman> _imran_, can't you find the path?
<whazilla> k thkx
<pinto> ksivaji, Alt+Tab dont work
<tetonca> kathe: the answer varies; it comes down to reading the kernel documentation.  Linux Kernel Mailing List for example; or ./Documentation or some such in the kernel source .tar.gz file (kernel.org).
<_imran_> mtha, what problem are you having again?
<pinto> whazilla, im gonna try that
<_imran_> spikerman, path for what?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: what is acpi?
<tetonca> Kathe: but basically google your hardware with 'ACPI' logically AND'ed together.
<tetonca> kathe: I actually have no idea.  probably 'PCI bus' modification?
<spikerman> _imran_, I cant't catch your meaning
<The1> hi all
<mtha> _imran_, when i do pppd call bluetooth on my pc, on my motorola l6 it asks whether it should pair with lenovo. i click yes and enter the passkey and as soon as i press ok, it says invalid pin on my phone and connection refused on my laptop. thanks
<The1> Is there any rm to mp3 convertr for ubuntu please
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca: acpi is for power management
<tetonca> kathe: 'noacpi' or 'acip=off' common disable during installs -- seen that often.
<tetonca> Power management chips (silicon) poorly documented to Linux developers maybe.
<_imran_> mtha,  try password 0000
<_imran_> spikerman, do you how to edit menu.lst?
<mtha> _imran_, i have tried that, 1234 and 1
<tetonca> I'd find out who's working on ACPI drivers and read their public messages in usenet.
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> tetonca thanks
<tetonca> kathe: quite welcome.  This was fun.
<_imran_> mtha, have you tried leaving it blank?
<Rynoo> For some reason, my volume controls went missing. Its not in any menus, nor in my toolbar. Anyone know how I can get them back?
<_imran_> does anybody know how to edit menu.lst
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/AsusFormulaHacking
<_imran_> can anybody tell me how to edit menu.lst
<spikerman> _imran_, how do you want to change?
<mtha> _imran_, there is no 'OK' button in my phone so i ca't leave it blank. as for the laptop, yes, i have tried leaving it blank.
<tetonca> _imran: it's under /boot/grub
<Jjohn> _imran_: do you want to edit your boot up options?
<_imran_> Jjohn, yes but i know how already...sudo gedit /boot/grub menu.lst
<Daniel_Kyo> help
<MajorPayne> What is the best way to watch .rmvb on Ubuntu.  Do I have to download Real Player?
<southafrikanse> hello. I have no sound on Ubuntu
<zero-9376> i am unable to change the ownership of a directory even using sudo or as root via sudo -s, i always get permission denied
<zero-9376> anyone
<velko> zero-9376, so either this is a read only medium or the file system is mounted read only
<zero-9376> velko: no i can change ownership of all other files
<tetonca> zero what file is it?  ls -la says what (one relevant line only pls)
<zero-9376> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root Hex
<arso> he guys, i have a movie in .img, how can i mount it >
<tetonca> zero try 'rmdir  ../thisdir/Hex'
<tetonca> assuming 'rmdir ./Hex' failed in currdir
<zero-9376> these are files that were in lost+found after a reiserfsck, and i dont want to delete them
<southafrikanse> "echo options snd-hda-intel model-lg | sudo teoa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base". Doesn't recognize "teoa" what command could it be?
<tetonca> zero so 'cp' first. to another directory away from lost+found.  'mkdir ./tmpabc && cd ./tmpabc && cp -p /lost+found/Hex .' (similar could be a typo .. don't really type this; do each step between the ampersands manually).
<mpech> re
<tetonca> zero should also reboot a few times to resolve any fsck that didn't go off perfectly during boot.
<tetonca> Depends what's valuable in the files as to how to proceed most beneficially to you.
<tafkaz> hello, i have a simple question i cant find any answers too.... i don't have /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<tobiasu> are you guys nuts? who would replace vi with FUCKING NANO in visudo
<tafkaz> i need it to see how agp is used
<predaeus> !language | tobiasu
<ubotu> tobiasu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Anlar> tobiasu: everyone. vi is a legacy editor that should have died in 70s already ffs
<tafkaz> what is the problem ? What should i have to install
<zero-9376> im going to copy the files and then reboot
<tobiasu> predaeus: i don't fucking care..
<tetonca> tobiasu 'export EDITOR=vim'  'export VISUAL=vim'.
<MajorPayne> Anlar: vi is only a legacy editor because there is vim :-P
<predaeus> !language | tobiasu
<ubotu> tobiasu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Darksand> hello all
<tobiasu> it's called VIsudo for a reason
<Jjohn> southafrikanse, is teoa a typo??
<Anlar> MajorPayne: yeah that legacy editor too
<MajorPayne> Anlar: Nope.
<tafkaz> every google search seems to give me cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status as the way to diagnose agp....but there is no /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status...i dont get it
<shriphani> folks my / is 100% full.
<shriphani> any work around to this.
<tetonca> shriphani: good to keep some ballast handy to delete when that happens.
<MajorPayne> shriphani: Remove unused files.
<IceLink> Hey there
<velko> shriphani, try "sudo aptitude clean" first
<predaeus> shriphani, try "sudo apt-get clean" for a starter, see "man apt-get" for what it does.
<southafrikanse> jjonh: found  the command it was "tee -a" instead of "teoa"
<IceLink> Does anybody know any good  midi-Soundfont?
<AzMoo> Is there a way I can mount an ISO as a filesystem?
<shriphani> AzMoo: mount -o loop what where
<rausb0> AzMoo: mount -o loop,ro image.iso /mnt
<Jjohn> southafrikanse, good you may have a better response now :-))
<AzMoo> wicked, thanks :)
<Darksand> could someone help a relative newbie with some graphics issues in ubuntu 7.04?
<tafkaz> anyone ?
<Daniel_Kyo> help
<Jjohn> Darksand< just ask if some one knows they will answer
<predaeus> IceLink, try http://www.hammersound.net/   I got http://www.hammersound.net/cgi-bin/soundlink.pl?action=view_download_page;ID=72;SoundFont_Location_Selected=Download%20UK;SoundFont_Filename_Selected=Ultimate.zip  from there but its not that great.
<tetonca> tafkaz it may need to be created with 'echo' but that's iffy.  Not sure you can write to /proc and create the file.  Can modify /proc tho.  'echo "1" > /proc/this/and/that
<IceLink> predaeus: does it suffice all GM-Inbstuments?
<mpech> can somebody nmap me?
<mpech> go to private
<Jjohn> Darksand,  just ask if some one knows they will answer
<shriphani> velko: can i move a dir like /usr to somewhere else or so ?
<predaeus> IceLink, sorry I do not know, I am a midi newb. I found it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<tafkaz> tetonca: yeah but isnt it supposed to just be there ?
<Darksand> well Im running 7.04 on this commell lv-671 http://www.commell.com.tw/Product/SBC/LV-671.HTM mainboard, and my 2d grapics are extreemly slow, cant even play vid, have run DSL and it was way faster, cant seem t find any answers on it, looking for more then a month now
<IceLink> predaeus: okay, thanks
<southafrikanse> I don't have sound. When I press my volume tuner it doesn't go more than 10%
<rausb0> tetonca: echo cannot create files in /proc. /proc is not a real file system.
<tetonca> tafkaz: no clue about that particular one no.  Maybe so!
<velko> shriphani, yes. and create a link named "/usr" to it
<rausb0> tetonca: all entries in /proc are provided by the kernel
<shriphani> hmm so a simple cp -r will do the trick ?
<tetonca> shriphani: generally boot to a 2nd root filesystem before moving /usr and linking it to standard location.
<tafkaz> rausb0: there must be some way to see it...
<tetonca> rausb0 I know but didn't know for sure if you can create. tnx.
<tafkaz> lsmod | grep agp
<tafkaz> agpgart                35400  1 nvidia
<tafkaz> so i guess it should be there
<Jjohn> southafrikanse, Make sure your Master volume is set at a level you can hear then adjust with the program you are running
<rausb0> tafkaz: the nvidia driver (as part of the kernel) is responsible for creating that /proc entry. if it doesn't do that, it is maybe a different version of the nvidia driver. i don't have any nvidia card, so i cannot tell.
<tetonca> tafkaz: may need a kernel build or a module.
<tafkaz> hm...
<southafrikanse> Jjohn: I think the Master volume is working fine
<rausb0> tafkaz: at least some module called "nvidia" is loaded
<tafkaz> hehe right!
<kanpachi> hello feisty runs a bit sluggish on my machine compared to dapper, i have an athlon xp 2800 512 ram and an nvidia geforce 4 mx, when i say sluggish i mean, it's pretty fast, but i can't even run epiphany+quodlibet together since it starts drawing the windows slower, maybe i need to install the nvidia-glx-legacy?
<Phuein> *cries* opensuse just died on me when i installed a bad nvidia driver :'(
<Jjohn> southafrikanse, What about the volume on the program you are running?
<tafkaz> actually glxgears shows me, that the prop driver seems to work
<rausb0> tafkaz: but you have to check which one it is. i remember there are three different "generations" of nvidia binary drivers.
<FurryNemesis> kandinski, let me check that for you
<southafrikanse> Jjohn: It's 86%
<tafkaz> but i have strange issues with mythtv...
<Phuein> and when trying to install Ubuntu it gave me that common error right after GRUB runs :'(
<tafkaz> and i think it must have something to do wit agp
<Jjohn> southafrikanse, Sorry I know no more than that
<tetonca> tafkaz: time to comb the kernel source.
<southafrikanse> Jjohn: No problem, I'm going to google about it
<tafkaz> rausb0: i have installed the latest one with envy this script that loads the newest one
<tafkaz> but i treid also with the ubuntu nvidia-new
<rausb0> tafkaz: the envy script is not supported i guess
<FurryNemesis> kanpachi, yes, the legacy module is the one you want
<rausb0> tafkaz: the ubuntu package way is
<FurryNemesis> I have a 460 mx go, works fine for me
<Anlar> Phuein: sudo grub, then "root (hd0,0)" and "setup (hd0)", assuming your boot partition is the first partition on first disc (adjust numbers accordingly, first one is disc, second one partition).. actually the installation otherwise succeeded
<tafkaz> rausb0: i know...i tried before, but the same issue !
<kanpachi> thanx
<rausb0> tafkaz: but i better shut up now and let someone help who owns a nvidia card..
<tafkaz> so i thought that maybe i would give the newest one a go !
<tafkaz> lol ok !
<pawan> how to change broadband connection name
<Phuein> Anlar: im talking about the grub before installing, not after. Right when trying to load live cd...
<IceLink> predaeus: did you try crisis? it'S about 100MB and has some dumb things but also some very good instruments
<pawan> is wubi origional version of ubuntu
<shriphani> okay this might be a stupid question, a lightweight web-browser which supports frames.
<Anlar> Phuein: THAT grub? uhh.. that's really rare, must have ssomething to do with your bios/chipset :o you could try enabling all legacy support options in your bios..
<rausb0> shriphani: dillo
<predaeus> IceLink, nah, I don't remember that one.
<FurryNemesis> shriphani, kazehakaze
<predaeus> IceLink, but I will try it thanks
<rausb0> shriphani: at least the dillo version in feisty. standard dillo doesn't support frames.
<Phuein> Anlar: :S i saw some people talkin about the wiring of the harddrives... but i should be alright on that. It didnt happen with the older Ubuntu. Im just unlucky :'( (been through 10 distros as a noob linuxer)
<tetonca> shriphani: people mention 'opera' a lot.  Dunno if it is small.
<shriphani> small footprint yes.
<Anlar> Phuein: you can't buy a Fiat Punto and expect it to perform like Ferrari Enzo
<tetonca> shriphani: can nav frames somewhat in lynx.
<fahman_dude> hi dudes, I have ben playing with my network and now have two pppoe connections - "ppp0" and "ppp1". I'd like to get rid of inactive one. Does anybody has an idea how could I do that? (ifconfig nopaste -> http://phpfi.com/251419)
<shriphani> rausb0: so the feisty dillo supports frames ?
<rausb0> shriphani: yes. frames, https support. no java script though.
<unix4me> how do I set the installer to have 1/2 of my hd ubuntu and the other half windows?
<ikonia> unix4me: you use different hard disk partitions
<unix4me> ikonia: the problem is that during install when I do that, the installer freezes up
<tetonca> fahman_dude: try 'ifconfig ppp0 down'
<cadu> hello guys, how can i put ubuntu in single-user mode? i wanna umount /home (resize it with parted) but it keeps blocking me with "busy"...
<ikonia> unix4me:are you sure its not just taking a long time to partition your disk
<Phuein> Anlar: my hardware may be simple and cheap (cheap intel motherboard, geforce 4 mx440 etc), but if Windows can set me up quick and good, then any of today's OSs should be able to do the same, atleast similarly - agree?
<rolfen> cadu telinit 1
<unix4me> ikonia: so it does the partitioning before actual installation?
<ikonia> cadu: add the lword  single to your grub boot options
<ikonia> cadu: or use the rescue option
<ikonia> cadu: or boot from the cd
<ikonia> unix4me: of course - otherwise its got no-where to intstall too
<unix4me> Phuein: xubuntu might be good for you, perhaps
<rolfen> or type sudo telinit 1, that will put you into single mode
<unix4me> ikonia: I see. Thanks for your help :)
<fahman_dude> cheers tetonca
<Phuein> unix4me: how come? whats the difference?
<Anlar> Phuein: couldn't care less, I'm elitistic :) but, you should post as much information as you ever can about that on launchpad so that they can make sure gutsy (released in couple months ...) will work
<Darksand> My commell mainbord has an Intel 855GME GMECH Built-in Extreme Graphics, my ubuntu gui is extreemly slow. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<tetonca> 'sulogin' gives that Control-D for root password prompt on some distributions.
<Phuein> Anlar: *cries*
<unix4me> Phuein: Xubuntu was built with the XFCE windowing environment. XFCE allows you to have better performance on older/cheaper hardware.
<Anlar> Phuein: you get any special errors?
<tetonca> I have to fade. 73 all around.
<Phuein> unix4me: oh my gear is strong enough.. just cheap and pretty old comparably ;) works fine with gnome/kde tho
<unix4me> Phuein: Oh, Ok. So are you having trouble with Ubuntu? It seems like that's what you were trying to say.
<mpech> what part of ubuntu uses python and needs help for testing and programming ?
<Phuein> Anlar: couldnt get my Edimax usb wifi card (zd1211 argh) to work on like 10 distros (after several days of tuts etc). Then when openSUSE 10.2 actually showed me some magic (had to install zd1211 firmware even there), i had lots of bugs with packages, eg the nvidia system killer :(
<unix4me> mpech: try #ubuntu-devel
<unix4me> mpech: I think you might get better information there.
<mpech> ok
<mpech> join #ubuntu-devel
<[swb] > hello all
<[swb] > is there a place for feature requests?
<Anlar> Phuein: zd1211 is problematic always, but possible. I've helped someone to get it running once... nvidia problems can be always fixed.. the one that you have with the ubuntu's cd is worse. you could install "ubuntu server" for the older version.. then, instantly after installation, upgrade it from network to feisty. and after that, install "ubuntu-desktop". a bit long route but should just work
<unix4me> [swb] : perhaps in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-devel
<pawan> how to know version of ubuntu
<Phuein> Anlar: im sure you would agree that that is a totally wrong way of doing things for a considerabley good and simple (and smart?) linux distro of 2007 :S
<mpech> pawan: cat /etc/issue
<[swb] > unix4me, cheers
<Anlar> Phuein: most of the devels and users have 2007 hardware to test with, and just couple older machines to check backwards compatibility anymore...
<Nuktar> hello! i've i question! my firefox is slow, i don't like opera either. Can someone advice a graphical browser?
<TonnyB> join
<unix4me> Nuktar: maybe epiphany
<Anlar> Nuktar: try the epiphany? the renderer is the same that firefox has (gecko) but the rest is "simplified"
<Nuktar> no, it's firefox based and it is slow too
<Phuein> Anlar: never the less, having machines from 2000 and newer not be simply compatible, including similar hardware - now thats ridiculous. There should atleast be a quicky script DB, instead of spending days on learning the different linux commands and bins :S no?? am i too accustomed to windows already?
<pawan> what is /n/l means in ubuntu version
<Nuktar> just something independent
<mpech> pawan: ignore
<pawan> ok
<Nuktar> what about flock ?
<Anlar> Phuein: there's really no "similar hardware" when you start working with the hardware drivers... it's really complicated stuff and even the slightest difference can prove fatal
<pawan> how to download screensaver for ubuntu
<dr_willis> pawan,  fire up the package manager, search for screensaver. theres a lot in there, thats not isntalled by default
<awsoonn> where can I find themepacks for ubuntu?
<pawan> how to start package manager
<Phuein> Anlar: but somehow the windows teams managed ? or is it because they have the vendors on their side as often said? (but often seems exeggerated)
<Nuktar> gnome-look.org, see section gtk 2.x
<pawan> screensaver
<awsoonn> System>prefs>Theme
<eboxnet> hi
<awsoonn> ok
<Anlar> Phuein: microsoft generalyl doesn't touch drivers and hardware support at all. it's the hardware vendors.
<vikku> How to install desktop in Ubuntu Server ed 7.04
<Anlar> vikku sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nuktar> no linux browser except firefox? It doesn't surprise me that some people hate Linux. Why do they ship it preinstalled ? I hate it!
<vikku> when i do : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , it says no such package
<liquiddoom> Nuktar: There are a few other browsers.
<Toma-> Nuktar: kubuntu ships with konqueror?
<wizek> how can i format an ntfs partition from linux?
<lsproc> im trying to transfer photos from my olympus c-3030z, but it keeps reporting io errors (mainly as its detecting the wrong camera)
<Toma-> Nuktar: theres about 6 others easily available
<Nuktar> like what ? i mean ubuntu>
<liquiddoom> Nuktar: Konqueror, Dillo, and Epiphany for a few.
<vikku>  Anlar: when i do : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , it says no such package
<Toma-> Galeon
<abo> hi, I installed Ubuntu on a new Disk, and now I cannot connect to the internet, I restarted and logged in into the previous installation.. and everything looks fine, what is needed to be configured?
<liquiddoom> Nuktar: Opera also works under linux
<Nuktar> yea, I used it, but it's too fat for my ram.
<MajorPayne> Nuktar: links ?
<MajorPayne> Nuktar: That should be fast.
<Nuktar> downloading dillo....
<abo> can anyone help me configure my internet connection with ubuntu?
<wers> how do I hack evolution and kontact for them to share PIM data?
<Nuktar> <abo> what kinda problems
<Toma-> Nuktar: how much ram do you have
<vikku> when i do : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , it says no such package ....pls guide what to do to install desktop in Ubuntu Server ed 7.04
<Nuktar> 256, but i like doing lots of things at a time...
<Toma-> Nuktar: what DE are you uing? xfce?
<Nuktar> nope, ubuntu
<Toma-> Nuktar: thats the problem.
<abo> Nuktar, I can't connect to the web, it looks like a dns problem (if I do ping www.google.com it says unknown host), I'm connected through a dsl modem using ethernet card... (at this moment I'm working with another installation of Ubuntu.. the other one does not work)
<Toma-> Nuktar: if you want blistering speeds, try fluxbox, or even e17
<Nuktar> it doesn't find dillo in add/remove
<Nuktar> i've read the howto for fluxbox on ubuntuguide but i cant figure it out
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install fluxbox, then select fluxbox from the login screen.
<dr_willis> or install 'xubuntu-desktop' for a full lighter desktop
<Nuktar> thanks, but how can i make it default
<Toma-> Nuktar: im developing an ubuntu based tweak that turns ubuntu into a powerhouse on a 64mb ram machine. even with firefox
<MajorPayne> links is the fastest browser that I know of.
<dr_willis> telnet google.com:80
<dr_willis> :)
<Nuktar> no, i'm far from developing. I just kill my time browsing and watching internet videos
<Toma-> Nuktar: you wont be watching much with dillo
<vikku> when i do : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , it says no such package ....pls guide what to do to install desktop in Ubuntu Server ed 7.04
<dr_willis> Toma-,  i was about to say that. :)
<Toma-> :P
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Toma-> ive got a 64mb ram system, with X, a full DE, firefox and myspace running fine. not super snappy, but usable
<dr_willis> vikku,  odd.. try an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then try installing it again.
<MajorPayne> dr_willis: Install size is 44 kB?
<dr_willis> Toma-,  using Puppylinux or DSL, or Featherlinux for that here on some olkd box's :)
<dr_willis> MajorPayne,  its a meta-packagage.
<Toma-> dr_willis: yeh i was tempted, but the user im making it for wants easy to use
<vikku> but i think i'll have to have myy internet working .... its not working in ubuntu
<MajorPayne> dr_willis: I know that.  But they should maybe say it is a meta package instead of showing the size.  That can be a bit misleading.
<Nuktar> what's the name of the process which installs stuff. I've canceled a install and it says that dpkg is corrupt
<r0n22> Hey guys I just have a question about using wireshark on ubuntu
<dr_willis> Toma-,  trying out the latest puppy, and feather last night. :) they both are very easy. but it all depends on your needs.
<vikku> dr_willis:but i think i'll have to have myy internet working for apt-get update... its not working in ubuntu
<dr_willis> vikku,  yep.. networking needs to be net-working, not 'not-working' :)
<Toma-> dr_willis: basically, install and leave. MSN (via gaim) Myspace (via firefox) and Word processong (via abiword)
<vikku> but i think i'll have to have myy internet working .... its not working in ubuntu how do i make it work ?
<dr_willis> depends on what sort of networking you are talking about vikku
<netyire> anyone know how to join 2 mp3 files, is it possible with lame?
<dr_willis> that reminds me - i need to go track down a new wireless router.
<Nuktar> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Orfeous> just cant get this shit working with lm-sensors.. i have tried all kinds of guides but no success
<dr_willis> Nuktar,  you installed it last time from a deb, you downloaded from the secondlife website? if so.. redownload it and reinstall it.
<vikku> i have adsl router in my comp ... and its connected to my comp thru USB
<MajorPayne> !ohmy | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nuktar> what should i do to make it disappear? installing again is not an option
<dr_willis> vikku,  usb? ICK. cant use a normal network card/conection for it?
<Orfeous> when i try to load the chipmodule manually it doesnt exist in my modulearchive
<vikku> dr_willis: thats what ISP provided  !!
<dr_willis> vikku,  does the thing even have a network conector on the back?
<netyire> anyone know how to join 2 mp3 files, is it possible with lame?
<vikku> dr_willis: lemme see
<Toma-> netyire: here, i use audacity for simple little things like that
<dr_willis> the cable guys here even say "DONT use the usb conector's" :)
<netyire> Toma-: Thanks!
<Toma-> netyire: then you can normalize if one is louder than the other
<Toma-> np!
<netyire> :D
<Toma-> Is it possible to tweak the CPU speed down in a virtualbox?
<dr_willis> Toma-,  hmm.. cant say taht ive seen that feature in vmware, or virtualbox.
<Toma-> dang. might try adjusting its nice value then
<Jjohn> Vikku, how long is that usb cable???
<r0n22> in WIreshark i dont seem to get any other traffic then what my computer sends out
<r0n22> for a wired network
<vikk1> dr_willis: and Jjohn: USB is very short around 70cms
<Orfeous> anyone here that have experiences with lm-sensors and asus p5b deluxe vista edition?
<vikk1> dr_willis: and Jjohn: its like
* dr_willis convertes 7cm to english....
<dr_willis> :)
<Orfeous> cant get it working myself
<dr_willis> less then 3 ft. :)
<Jjohn> Vikku, so you can use network cable?
<thifaqah> I'm Feeling Better To Be Here :-)
* dr_willis hands thifaqah  some coffee.
<dr_willis> Sit down, take a load off...
<IdleOne> I dont remember the command to list all running processes :?
* thifaqah hands dr_willis some coffee.
<vikk1> dr_willis: and Jjohn: my networking skills are nearly equal to Not- working  :)
<dr_willis> IdleOne,  'ps ax' is what i normally
<MajorPayne> dr_willis: The english use cm.
<dr_willis> use
<dr_willis> MajorPayne,  its a conspericy! :)
<IdleOne> dr_willis, ty I guess I had a brain spasm lol
<dr_willis> In countrys that use the metric system.. do the kids learn fractions in school?
<Jjohn> Vikku, all you need to do is plug in each end and make sure cable is not crossover
<MajorPayne> dr_willis: Yea.
<spikerman> who know network bridge ,i input command "brctl addif br0 eth0",then the pppoe connection lost
<MajorPayne> dr_willis: How could you go about not learning fractions?
<dr_willis> MajorPayne,  heck. im still wondering how the stepdaughter/son can graduate highschool, and barely be able to read.
<daedra> I use the metric system - I learned fractions
<MajorPayne> daedra: Same with me.
<vikk1> Jjohn:  Already checked that ...its fine there
<spikerman> who know network bridge ,i input command "brctl addif br0 eth0",then the pppoe connection lost,who can tell me why
<Jjohn> Vikk1, so you are on line now?
<daedra> I'm trying to learn Perl but it seems so weird to start from "Hello, World" etc..
<MajorPayne> daedra: What do you mean?
<daedra> I think the best way to learn is to look at examples, pull them apart etc
<vikk1> in winxp .... well deperately trying to have my ubuntu work in another HDD ie hdc
<Anlar> daedra: perl is one of the most useless things you can ever learn, do something more useful with your time
<Jjohn> daedra, all the programming langauges seem to do that
* MajorPayne knows Perl :-(
<daedra> lol
<daedra> I'm learning it. There's no stopping me
<Jjohn> jjohn is struggling with python :(
<Thursley> <-- c and ruby :D
<MajorPayne> In a way I liked Perl because I knew C and it really wasn't that different.  Basicly the extent of me learning perl was learning do use perldoc -f function.
<Nuktar> i installed fluxbox, how can i change resolution
<MajorPayne> daedra: Make sure you install perldoc, best thing for lerning perl.
<pawan> how to install tar.gz file
<daedra> Anlar: What languages would you say ARE useful then
<daedra> MajorPayne: OK. I've got "Programming Perl" by Larry Wall
<Thursley> pawan, you extract them: tar zxvf name.tar.gz
<Anlar> daedra: abap, java, c#, for the reason that you can build stuff that is reusable on business logic level pretty nicely with them
<Frogzoo> anyone got tips to tune Quake 4 performance up to something playable?
<aa^way> heyy, how to be sure that VSync is turned off?
<pawan> extract where
<Thursley> pawan, man tar
<Jjohn> MajorPayne,  Do you think Perl is easier than Python for a non programmer??
<MajorPayne> daedra: Ahh.  I don't know about that.  I'm sure it's a great book.  But perldoc is free, and at the very least it is a good reference for after you read the book.  Kinda like the man pages for perl.
<Frogzoo> Jjohn: I'd say so
<pawan> after extraction
<pawan> i extracted to pawan1234
<MajorPayne> Jjohn: Didn't learn any Python yet.  But from what people say Python is a great language.
<daedra> Jjohn: well it's easy for me and all I know is VB.NEt
<Thursley> pawan, look at the files, and see if there is a readme or other instructions
<Nuktar> dillo- the worse browser ever
<Jjohn> Frogzoo, MajorPayne,daedra, Maybe I should take a look
<aa^way> heyy, how to be sure that VSync is turned off?
<pawan> where is command line
<IdleOne> !cli | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pawan> it is saying type make install from command line
<r0n22> has anyone used wireshark in here?
<Nuktar> can i install epiphany without/apart from firefox?
<Thursley> Nuktar, yes
<Nuktar> how can i do that ?
<zero1328> hey, I just got this wierd problem with knetworkmanager and I don't really know how I should search for it on the db
<Thursley> Nuktar, open synatic from System -> Admin
<IdleOne> Nuktar, sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Thursley> or that
<zero1328> basically it says network manager isn't running, with the disconnect symbol there and all..
<Nuktar> nope, it install both
<daedra> MajorPayne: how do you use this perldoc?
<Thursley> Nuktar, I guess it depends on firefox then : / my bad
<zero1328> I don't  really understand what I did exactly to get it into this state and I don't know how to make it "running" again
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> i installed ubuntu but after grub loads i get a black screen /... can someone help me?
<pawan> how to install xmms equilizer
<pawan> it is in tar.gz format
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: first see if pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 brings you to a login prompt
<Thursley> im off, bye
<MajorPayne> daedra: For a starters you can type "perldoc perltoc".
<Enselic> pawan: extact it and follow installation instructions in INSTALL
<zero1328> um, some help, please? I'm clearly connected to the net, and the manual window says it is.. but I don't understand why it doesn't show that in the tray
<MajorPayne> daedra: Or if you need information on a specific function you can type "perldoc -f functionName".
<rolfen> pawan: to extract: gunzip filename.tar.gz
<rolfen> pawan: then tar -xf filename.tar
<pawan> i right clicked and extracted to pawan1234
<pawan> then
<pawan> there are many files there
<rolfen> see if there is INSTALL
<Enselic> rolfen: in that case        tar -zxcvf file.tar.gz     would be easier
<Enselic> rolfen: -zxvf
<rolfen> okay :) didnt know that...
<zero-9376> i am using an external drive with reiserfs, i dont want to mess with fstab as this is only temporary how can i mount the drive so that i can manipulate files?
<rolfen> thanks
<rolfen> zero-9376: you dont get the option of mounting it in gnome?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work
<zero-9376> rolfen: yes but it wont let me change the files
<Jjohn> zero1328, that happens for me too but if I log on as a different user (my grandaughter) then the thing sows in the tray thats all  know sorry :((
<rolfen> ah ok
<pawan> how to cd to directory xmms
<Jjohn> shows
<pawan> or pawan1234
<nbjayme> hello all. got a problem when upgrading from edgy to fiesty.... http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1001/868946523_f95019530d_o.jpg
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ok, thinking...
<nbjayme> how to fix it?
<zero1328> erm.. if no one's willing to help, I'm just gonna reboot to see what happens. be back in a tick
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nuktar> new record : 19 seconds www.google.com, @ 64kbit/s. that's not normal. I hate mozilla engine. help
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: and ctrl+alt+d
<rolfen> pawan: use cd
<pawan> after cd
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> the system is stuck... ie the keybord doesnt work... when i press capslock it doesnt do anything...
<zero-9376> i can make files in the subdirectories which i own, but not in the 'root' directory of the mount
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ah thats a system hang
<pawan> it is coming back to dollar prompt
<rolfen> pawan that is beyond my competences
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: you'll have to fix that with a live CD
<dr_willis> zero-9376,  thats how i set up 'data drives' for my users. They dont need tobe accessing the root of the drives
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a machine that I want to run as a router, I want packets entering from eth0 to be forwarded to eth1 , how to do that ?
<rolfen> pawan: ok
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: but i just installed linux
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: I know - sux huh
<rolfen> pawan: you need to find the complete path to the forlder you want to cd to
<DeepBlade> i am having problems with xdmcp.. i am connectecting to my ubuntu machine from Mac OSX using X11's 'X', and the keyboard mapping is all messed up.. but the keyboard is fine in the login screen
<zero-9376> dr_willis: how can i make the root of the mount writable, as i said earlier preferably without messing with fstab
<pawan> how to find it
<rolfen> for example /home/pawan/Desktop/pawan1234
<rolfen> something like that
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: i read on the net that if you have an ati videocard it has a problem... i have an ati
<zero1328> ok, back
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: do you get to see the grub bootloader?
<zero1328> um, hrm.. looks like its back to normal
<pawan> doen it
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: it says loading grub .... please wait... and then nothing... just a black screen
<zero1328> I only tried restarting the X-server last time, but a reboot worked for some reason
<pawan> then
<pawan> but the prompt has not changed to pawan1234
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: the only think I can see you being able to do is live booting into the system
<rolfen> pawan: type pwd
<rolfen> you wil see in which directory you are
<zero1328> don't have any idea on what I did though..
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra : and then?
<pawan> it is sayin /home/pawan1234
<mind-shift> HELP! I can't get DC (direct connect) to work, do I have to do something special, is something blocking the traffic?
<rolfen> okay... what is the directory you want to change to?
<pawan> eq-xmms-0.7
<pawan> in /home/pawan1234
<pawan> i extracted the files there
<rolfen> that is /home/pawan1234/eq-xmms-0.7
<pawan> yes
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: then modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rolfen> type cd /home/pawan1234/eq-xmms-0.7
<rolfen> or cd eq-xmms-0.7
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: what card have you got by the way?
<rolfen> did it work/
<rolfen> ?
<pawan> yes it has changed
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: and how do i modify that? ati x1600
<pawan> now how to install
<rolfen> pawan what does it say in INSTALL
<dr_willis> zero-9376,  not sure its doable. without some special fstab options, thats why i always set up the data drive for my users whit their own directories. I then link those user directories to the users /home/username/extrastorage dirs :)
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ok, once you're in the livecd desktop, you'll need to mount the harddrive your original linux install is on
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: and?
<zero-9376> ok i just made a directory and was going to change the owner of that to me and put everything in it so that i could mess with the files but i cannot change the owner of the directory to my user EVEN USING SUDO
<shezif> i need someone that manager the loco team
<pawan> 1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<pawan>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.  If you're
<pawan>      using `csh' on an old version of System V, you might need to type
<pawan>      `sh ./configure' instead to prevent `csh' from trying to execute
<pawan>      `configure' itself.
<pawan>      Running `configure' takes awhile.  While running, it prints some
<daedra> now navigate to that drive
<pawan>      messages telling which features it is checking for.
<zero-9376> or root via sudo -s
<dr_willis> zero-9376,  what filesystem is this drive?
<daedra> and find /etc/X11/
<zero-9376> reiserfs
<rolfen> pawan: ok... then do it :)
<pawan> what
<rolfen> type ./configure
<dr_willis> No idea on reiserfs. i always use ext3. could be its mounted oddly. but sudo chown user.user Directoryname   - normally works for me.
<shezif> i need someone that manager the loco team
<rolfen> pawan: after typing configure, type make and then type make install
<pawan> i am getting > sign at terminal
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: then open xorg.conf (there will be lots of them, only open the one with this exact filename) with gedit
<rolfen> pawan: did you type ./configure?
<dr_willis> no ? :)
<Enselic> I have a hardware detection problem so I'd like to compile the very latest kernel source. Would that cause any incompatbility problems with the existing software, or are they supposed to be backwards compatible?
<rolfen> pawan: and nothing happened?
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dr_willis> Enselic,  shouldent cause any probvlems with the software.. but gettting it going may be a bit of a hassle.
<hsimah> hello. i just installed vista on my laptop and want to dual boot with ubuntu (which is already installed). how do i get grub back working?
<pawan> no such file or directory
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<paroxysm> can someone explain to me why gnome-panel consistently hits 100+ MB of memory usage?
<Enselic> dr_willis: the problem is that that page does not describe how to compile vanilla kernels, I'm afraid the linux-source source is not new enough :/
<rolfen> ok
<rolfen> pawa
<rolfen> pawan type pwd
<hsimah> thanks
<pawan> typed
<dr_willis> Enselic,  bummer..
<IdleOne> hsimah, np
<zero-9376> dr_willis: yep even as root i get permission denied
<rolfen> pawan: gives?
<dr_willis> zero-9376,  interesting check 'mount' see how its mounted. if its read only, or not.
<Absenth> what do I ask Ubotu to get flash on amd64 help?  :)
<rolfen> pawan: what's the result of pwd
<nostotu> morning all
<IdleOne> !flash | Absenth
<ubotu> Absenth: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rolfen> morning
<pawan> pawan1234@ubuntu:~/eq-xmms-0.7$
<nostotu> i have a big stupid grin on my face for finally converting to ubuntu
<zero-9376> dr_willis: mount says rw,nosuid,nodev...not sure if ive seen nosuid before
<IdleOne> welcome nostotu
<rolfen> ok pawan can you type this please: ls
<dreamer> ok, can someone fitally help me? I've been getting this for same time now: sometimes during boot, apperantly another dhcpclient pops up .. trying to renew my ip-adress, F-ing with my netwerk. Here's some more info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30776/
<rolfen> that will list the contents of the directory
<rolfen> see if you can find configure
<dreamer> it's dhclient3 that's making the trouble
<pawan> there is configure in green
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: paste THIS: http://pastbin.ubuntu-nl.org/30775 in place of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nostotu> so for a new convert, does anyone have a recommendation for fun things to do? i was also curious if it is possible to do a vm of macosx
<dr_willis> zero-9376,  nosuid disabvles the 'suid bit' stuff. shouldent be an issue.
<Enselic> paroxysm: are you using many applets on it?
<paroxysm> Enselic: i have shortcuts to programs there, and the character palette, that's it
<dr_willis> zero-9376,  could unmount it, and remountit..  i dont know if this is a reiserfs issue, or not. why are you even using reiserfs?
<pawan> but when i tyupe /configure it says no such file/directory
<Enselic> paroxysm: how did you measure it's memory usage?
<rolfen> no... type ./configure
<shezif> i need someone that manager the loco team
<IdleOne> pawan, you must type ./configure with the .
<shezif> everybody here?
<rolfen> pawan : with the dot before the /
<paroxysm> Enselic: system monitor. it doesn't stay at that level, but it'll eventually get there, over time
<shezif> i need someone that manager the loco teams
<zak> other than gentoo and freebsd, can anyone recommend a good desktop unixy OS/linux distro for haters of apt?
<Anlar> zak: foresight
<Enselic> zak: why would anyone hate apt?
<IdleOne> zak, try mandriva
<pawan> pawan1234@ubuntu:~/eq-xmms-0.7$ ./configure
<pawan> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<pawan> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<pawan> checking for gawk... no
<pawan> checking for mawk... mawk
<pawan> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<paroxysm> Enselic: and the only way of getting rid of it is to restart gnome-panel afaik
<pawan> checking for gcc... gcc
<pawan> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pawan> See `config.log' for more details.
<daedra> nostotu: I, atleast, find this fun: running mplayer -vo aa [VIDEOFILE] 
<dr_willis> wrong channel to ask about haters of apt. :)
<Enselic> paroxysm: hat version are you on? mine uses 6.4 MB
<IdleOne> pawan,
<liquiddoom> !paste | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> dont paste in here
<paroxysm> Enselic: of ubuntu? 7.10
<pawan> ok
<dr_willis> lets see, no apt, no portage, that just leaves.. hmm.. slackwares stuff and rpm? and perhaps a few other minor disrtos.
<paroxysm> Enselic: sorry, 7.04
<Enselic> paroxysm: me too     have you're system been running for long?
<IdleOne> pawan, that is good when that is done it will tell you to type make and then make install probably. follow instructions on screen
<paroxysm> Enselic: but i had the same problem with edgy too
<daedra> zak: SLACKWARE
<paroxysm> Enselic: it'll usually do it after a few hours of being up
<rolfen> pawan type tail -4 ./config.log
<zak> Enselic: because it keeps corrupting it's database or something and dying on me, and i'm sure installation could be faster than apt makes it
<zero-9376> dr_willis: i have close to 1.5TB of drives on my main pc,which i pulled this drive from, i had issues with ext3 particularly with checking after bad shutdown
<rolfen> pawan and pastebin if you want...
<rolfen> give me the result...
<Enselic> zak: has never happend to me, are you sure you hae not manually abused it? if you do everything "right", I doubt you will get any database corruptions
<IdleOne> rolfen, looks like he needs build-essential :/
<Absenth> zak: freebsd/PC-BSD
<pawan> pawan1234@ubuntu:~/eq-xmms-0.7$ tail -4 ./config.log
<pawan> #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""
<pawan> #define VERSION "0.7"
<pawan> configure: exit 77
<rolfen> IdleOne: what's that?
<daedra> omg PASTEBIN
<dr_willis> zero-9376,  ive had opposite findings.. :)  i found ext3 more reliable for me then reiserfs after power-outages..
<IdleOne> pawan, do this sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rolfen> IdleOne: okay.. thanks :)
<zak> Enselic: well either it did it by itself, or i need a package manager i can understand better anyway :)
<IdleOne> rolfen, after the build-essential package is installed ./configure....
<zero-9376> dr_willis: yeah sometimes I question the decision but then my laptop which runs with ext3 for windows compatability takes 5 mins to start due to fsck
<Enselic> zak: how does the corruption you speak of show itself?
<Absenth> where's the ubuntu pastbin?
<zero-9376> dr_willis: and i cant change anyway...dont have the cash for more drives
<daedra> !past
<Enselic> zak: I've tried a few package systems, and apt is imo by *far* the best and most stable one     it have only crashed when I have done nasty things to it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rolfen> !pasta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Absenth> thanks daedra
<daedra> mmm pasta
<AlinuxOS> hello, desktop effects work on my Ubuntu 7.04 I have no borders :)
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<zero-9376> dr_willis: thanks for the help...think ill just add a temporary entry in fstab
<zak> Enselic: i can't really remember the details, but different problems have occured each time
<daedra> anyone have any CLI must haves?
<pawan> it is installing
<Enselic> zak: it would help with an example problem
<rolfen> pawan: good
<Enselic> zak: the problem might have nothing to do with apt itself, but rather how use use it/wants to use it
<zak> Enselic: it doesn't matter.. i also want to avoid debian based distros because i've already encountered a lot of them
<daedra> my top programs for CLI are these so far: screen, nano, mpd, ncmpc, irssi, links
<zak> wget!
<zak> don't forget wget!
<AlinuxOS> I use Compiz default configuration.
<daedra> ah yesh
<daedra> not used that much, but hey
<daedra> also: rtorrent :)
<Absenth> for CLI I use, irssi and vi
<Absenth> that's it.  :)
<zak> mine would be find, wget, cat and vi
<Absenth> well and tar, apt-get etc.
<Uriku> hey
<IdleOne> bee
<nostotu> hi uriku
<Uriku> I'm having troubles with the Grub loader =/
<dr_willis> daedra,  dont forget 'mc'
<dr_willis> daedra,  'twin' is nifty also.
<Uriku> I'm trying to set Windows as default, but it doesn't quite do it =/
<daedra> I'm talking about programs not _usually_ in linux
<nostotu> does it = impossible to run mac os x in a virtual environment?
<daedra> dr_willis: twin is HORRIBLE
<daedra> kill it in the face
<dr_willis> daedra,  depends on your needs. I find it handy in some cases
<Absenth> daedra: in that case, the only cli apps I add regularly are irssi and mtr
<dr_willis> too bad many disrtos sort of cripple it with the fonts.
<Uriku> I tried putting it at the first place, but then with each update to the kernal it overwrites on it
<daedra> !mtr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !info mtr
<ubotu> mtr: Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.71-2 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Absenth> daedra: some machines get nmap, and a few other network tools, but that's a function of my job.
<daedra> hmm sounds nifty
<Shoopuf> Wow, moving items around in the alacarte main menu is extremely buggy.
<pawan> done
<Absenth> daedra: think traceroute,  expect it continues to ping every machine until canceled
<pawan> after that
<IdleOne> pawan, what is done?
<Absenth> daedra: useful for troubleshooting links that sometimes go down, but not always.
<Uriku> can anyone help with the grub loader? :(
<pawan> installation complete
<Absenth> Uriku: explain your problem.
<IdleOne> pawan, installation of build-essential?
<daedra> Absenth: I guess you could run it and then start fiddling with the other end of the wire
<pawan> the xmms equilizer
<IdleOne> oh
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: thought of smthing?
<zak> maybe i will try mandriva.. it's a bit of a noob distro, but meh :)
<rolfen> good, now try ./configure again
<IdleOne> dont know never used it
<Absenth> daedra: I've used it to help prove to customers that it's not my mail server that's failing but rather their border router.
<rolfen> pawan:  and paste the results in the pastebing
<rolfen> *pastebin
<Uriku> the problem is a double one: for one thing, it doesn't allow me to set Windows as default, it keeps going to the first entry. and the other problem is that with each update to the kernal it writes over the grub file, at least the first entry
<Absenth> Uriku: there's a place to edit which entry is default.....  for windows likely it'll be 5 or 6 depending on how many kernels you have listed.
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: well did you try livebooting?
<Uriku> now there's a "default" command there, and it's supposed to go to the first entry with 'savedefault', but it doesn't :(
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: and what configurations do i make to xorg.conf? i got in using livebooting
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: and editing /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<pawan> where is pastebin
<Uriku> that is if I write 'saved' instead of the number
<liquiddoom> !paste | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: w8
<pawan> !paste
<Absenth> Uriku: change.....         default 0       to be default   (whatever number is windows)
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ok, save xorg.conf to xorg-old.conf
<Absenth> Uriku: use sudo to edit the menu.lst
<daedra> ok .....
<Uriku> but it keeps adding more entries
<Uriku> I am using root to edit this, yes
<Absenth> Uriku: kernel updates don't happen very often.
<Uriku> it happens once in a while, that's enough
<Uriku> to erritate anyways
<Absenth> Uriku: you might have to edit it again, or remove the older kernel entries when they are updated.
<pawan> i pasted it
<Uriku> that's annoying :S
<rolfen> pawan: now you need to give us the link!
<Orfeous> are there any kernel update available without any manually building and compilation?
<Siph0n> hey is top the only command to see whats using my memory? cause it says i am using 180meg out of 240meg when i only have a terminal and gaim open...
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30778/
<Orfeous> Siph0n: top
<wers> what ubuntu package  is in charge of the color of notification pop-ups like the ones that come out of rhythmbox and libnotify?
<stefg> Siph0n: free -m
<Uriku> besides it says it should go to the first entry saved with '
<Uriku> 'savedefault'
<Uriku> it doesn't =/
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: so i save xorg.conf to xorg-old.conf. what next?
<Orfeous> Siph0n: cache is used also
<Siph0n> stefg: that tells me how much i have used and free.. but not the programs that are using it
<Siph0n> and top only shows like 5 processes using memory
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ok, now open xorg.conf and delete everything, and replace it with the contents of this paste-bin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30775
<stefg> Siph0n: if want something more comfortableibstall htop
<Enselic> If my cd is not at /dev/hda, where could it be?
<Absenth> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stefg> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<daedra> its a conf especially for ATi x1600
<pawan> now
<pawan> i cant see the equilizer in xmms
<Siph0n> ok thanx stefg
<rolfen> ok thanks pawan... do you have xmms installed?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: and then? restart?
<stefg> Enselic: /dec/scd0
<stefg> Enselic: /dev/scd0
<pawan> yes
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: SAVE
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: and then restart
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok
<mind-shift> (: A)>                        <------------ A MAN WITH A GOAT BEARD!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ill try it
<dr_willis> goatee
<daedra> woah htop rules
<daedra> never tried this
<nostotu> is vmware busted currently?
<dr_willis> daedra,  yea htop is a must have.
<Enselic> stefg: pci=assign-busses didn't help though :(    it removed the warning about shadowned pci, but not this one: ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000118ff
<dr_willis> nostotu,  its working for me. well vmware-server is...
<mind-shift> (:-A)>
<pawan> how to start the equilizer
<mind-shift> hehe, it looks authentic
<Uriku> mmm
<mind-shift> (:-A)>
<daedra> dr_willis: how about tmsnc
<Uriku> gonna try something
<daedra> CLI msn
<dr_willis> !info tmsnc
<ubotu> tmsnc: textbased (console) MSN client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (feisty), package size 48 kB, installed size 148 kB
<rolfen> pawan can you install xmms-dev please
<nostotu> dr willis do u use automatix to get it?
<dr_willis> daedra,   i never use any Im stuff, other then irc.
<rolfen> pawan do you know how to use synaptic?
<pawan> how
<dr_willis> nostotu,  HECK NO. :)
<dr_willis> nostotu,  hehheh...
<daedra> ah
<liquiddoom> !info bacula
<ubotu> bacula: Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.38.11-7ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 84 kB
<dr_willis> nostotu,  'friends  dont let froends use Automatix'
<stefg> Enselic: so the kernel and your motherboard don't love each other anymore. So if it's not fixable with boot parameters you need to build your own adapted kernel
<rolfen> pawan open synaptic in system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<nostotu> well i'm nubuntunub
<Enselic> stefg: yeah, I still have some things I can try though, so I'm not completely stuck, but I'm progressing slow
<IdleOne> pawan, sudo apt-get install xmms-dev
<nostotu> Please to teach me
<Enselic> stefg: at least not I'm completely out of ideas
<pawan> i used this command
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> can i use msn messenger on linux?
<rolfen> IdleOne: okay but i wanted to teach him the gui way so he can do it himself in the future :)
<stefg> Enselic: tried the usual 'noacpi noapic nolapic'  for a test boot?
<pawan> sudo apt-get install xmms-dev
<Absenth> kathe_ti_pou_ana: using kopete (kde) or pidgin (gnome/others)
<rolfen> pawan: no you did not you installed something else before, now you're installing xmms-dev
<Eldara> anyone got a link for some basic terminal commands
<Shoopuf> Is it common that the Main Menu is incredibly buggy and sometimes won't update?
<IdleOne> rolfen, the cli way is easier if you ask me :) and besides he is already in the cli learning to compile so ...
<cyberphaz> kathe, there are a few programs which can use the messager fine, gaim and amsn, too
<Enselic> stefg: nope, will, thanks for the tip
<nostotu> willis?
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: yup: use gaim
<Absenth> cyberphaz: gaim has been depreciated, and replaced by pidgin (just an fyi)  same application, new name.
<stefg> Enselic: but that's no cure, just diagnosis
<dr_willis> nostotu,  Huh?
<daedra> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawan> yes
<NoNick1> Hello. I need help installing an rt61 based wireless adapter. Anyone?
<daedra> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<pawan> i only installed xmms
<Otacon22> hi guys, i have found in my house a PDA of 3/4 years ago, a hp ipaq, i can install ubuntu linux on it?
<shezif> i need someone that manager the loco teams
<pawan> and not xmms-dev
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pawan> are these two different things
<rolfen> pawan:  what do you mean?
<nostotu> could u point me in the right direction where to go? for a vmware that will let me run osx?
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: does your installation work?
<cyberphaz> hmm that must be pretty new then, since gaim is still in the list
<cyberphaz> and not pidgin
<pawan> xmms and xmms-dev
<bluefox83> how do i get compiz to always launch emerald on startup instead of gtk-window-decorator (is it possible to remove gtk-window-decorator without removing compiz?)
<pawan> whats the difference between the two
<rolfen> pawan: yes xmms and xmms-dev are different things
<dr_willis> nostotu,  i use the vmware-server, and 'found' a os-x  vmware image for it on the net. :)  it worked..   and i think thats abouit all i can legally say on it. Heh heh.
<daedra> NoNick1: hey
<IdleOne> pawan, -dev includes the development files wich are sometimes needed when adding plugins like the eq
<rolfen> pawan:  you need to probably need to install xmms-dev for compiling the xmms-eq plugin, be patient :)
<nostotu> but u use vmware server not viewer?
<pawan> ok
<rolfen> pawan: did you install xmms-dev ?
<daedra> NoNick1: I've got a ra0 card - RaLink rt61
<pawan> it is installing
<Eldara> join irc.undergroundsystems.org
<Eldara> connect irc.undergroundsystems.org
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: it says i dont have permission to save the fil
<daedra> NoNick1: check if you have the same
<bluefox83> wtf we have a spammer O.o
<IdleOne> blueCommand, happens
<IdleOne> bluefox83, ^^
<blueCommand> :)
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ok, go into terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluefox83> i haven't seen a spammer in years :O
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: THEN paste http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30775 in
<IdleOne> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<kloeri> what's up IdleOne?
<IdleOne> klobster, Eldara (n=mitchell@user-514f3cb0.l2.c3.dsl.pol.co.uk) is spamming other network
<IdleOne> kloeri, ^^
<IdleOne> stupid tab completion lol
<nbjayme> how do you let mkfontdir to rebuild all font cache?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o kloeri]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!n=mitchell@user-514f3cb0.l2.c3.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by kloeri
* mode/#ubuntu [-o kloeri]  by kloeri
<NoNick1> daedra: Mine is a Linksys WMP54G.
<NoNick1> daedra: Version 4.1.
<daedra> NoNick1: ok I can't help sorry
<pawan> installed the xmms-dev version
<pawan> now
<NoNick1> daedra: Thanks anyway :-)
<echosystm> i cant seem to boot from my dvd drive
<echosystm> its connected to a sata controller in ahci mode
<echosystm> can that be done? :/
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: hello?
<rolfen> pawan: not try ./configure (again!)
<pawan> tried
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rolfen> pawan: and? can you pastebin the results again? what was the last line?
<sciboy> Hi, I am using an AMD Athlon64 3000+ and I was wondering if there was a way I could underclock this to 1.6ghz temporarily, I'm looking at a laptop and I need to test whether that cpu power is sufficient for graphics work.
<nostotu> dr_willis, are you there?
<dr_willis> nostotu,  in and out...
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30780/
<nostotu> understood, since i'm nub i need help installing this thing to ubuntu
<nostotu> but i appear to be not good at this yet
<dr_willis> sciboy,  my laptop is 1.6 ghz and does my gimping needs ok. :) i dont do big things however.
<rolfen> ok pawan it seems to have succeeded
<rolfen> now type make
<rolfen> and close xmms by the way
<dr_willis> sciboy,  theres some cpu-throttling applets/panel apps ive used on my laptop. but not sure if they will work on a desktop machine.
<pawan> typed make
<pawan> again at command prompt
<sayers> sciboy, well 1.6 is what I had and I could run beryl and such fine
<sciboy> dr_willis, That's kinda why I asked. I had to throttle my old toshiba because the fan got clogged with dust.
<rolfen> ok pawan now close xmms and type make install
<sciboy> sayers, The demands of a 3D application are much different to that of a 2D. 2D relies more on cpu power where as 3d mainly relies on the graphics chip.
<Absenth> swf-player is perfect :)  Kudos to whoever started that project :)
<rolfen> pawan what were the last lines of make by the way... any error mesasge?
<sciboy> sayers, So Beryl has little relevance. =)
<sayers> sciboy, true
<sayers> sciboy, well it ran fine
<OldPink> IM me if you're up for reading a Ubuntu blog article and leaving a comment, in return for me doing the same for you on your blog. Just looking to get the ball rolling on a new post, please?
<IceLink> can anybody tell me where i can find the lame-library and where to put it?
<dr_willis> sciboy,  I found a Pomerianian in my desktop machine last week. :) it was FILTHY
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30781/
<nostotu> willis is there an efficient guide to what you were referring to earlier
<sciboy> dr_willis, How the heck...
<sciboy> I don't want to know
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: nothing happens.. it says i dont have permission
<dr_willis> sciboy,  well it was a dust/hair ball the size of my dog.. :) and it was his hair.
<dr_willis> nostotu,  I just download/install the vmware-server package from the vmware site.
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: thats when trying sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<dr_willis> nostotu,  then thers the !vmware bot linfo
<nostotu> right any help on doing htat? ehhe
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<rolfen> pawan:  uh ok sorry my bad
<rolfen> pawan type : sudo make
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: yes
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: hmm
<nostotu> thanks wills
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: brb
<rolfen> pawan: actually nooo
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: ok
<rolfen> type sudo make install
<rolfen> sorry
<rolfen> but it's okay if you have already typed sudo make
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30782/
<rolfen> pawan: ok it should work now, try launching xmms and see if you have an eq
<pawan> ya got it
<pawan> thanks
<rolfen> you're welcome :)
<pawan> good one
<Otacon22> i have found in my house a PDA of 3/4 years ago, a hp ipaq, can i install ubuntu linux on it?
<rolfen> pawan: now you know how to compile a program: ./configure then make then sudo make install
<orange__> I try drag files to a harddrive
<dr_willis> Otacon22,  try google? since i doubt if its doable..  :) good luck. put a xterm onit!
<pawan> yes
<orange__> but it doesn't alow me
<pawan> thats the way to complie tar.gz file
<artabrahao> hi, How Can I change date time in the server?
<Anlar> Otacon22: yeah there are couple linux distributions for ipaqs.. they sort of work but they are not as usable/finished as the default windows on those
<pawan> thanks
<Otacon22> :/
<Anlar> Otacon22: gpe and opie being the desktop environments for the thingy
<sciboy> dr_willis, I'm looking at a Toshiba M200, (older model tablet pc)
<Otacon22> Anlar, and http://www.ipaqlinux.com/?
<orange__> When i try copy files to a hard drive it say error and you do not have permissions to write to this folder
<Anlar> Otacon22: and power saving might have problems, they use more power when you got the linux on it
<dr_willis> sciboy,  tablet pc. was supposed to be the next-big-thing. :) Im still amazed at those hinges on those things
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra>>>???
<sciboy> dr_willis, *SNAP*
<Jack_Sparrow> orange__: what format is the drive/partition you are trying to write to..
<sciboy> dr_willis, =P It just seems there's not many with what I need cpu wise that aren't way out of my price range.
<dr_willis> sciboy,  i got a $350 laptop for the wife the other day. :) go ahead let her break it!
<askand> Can someone please check what is the default fon for amsn?
<orange__> Jack_Sparrow> ntfs >
<askand> font*
<echosystm> amsn uses helvetica
<orange__> Jack_Sparrow> its storage harddrive
<maxpower> just last night my computer slowed way down. I noticed that klogd, syslogd and dd are taking up the entire cpu. tail -f /var/log/kern.log shows that it is getting stuffed with lots of stuff, like "bbbbbb" and "errbus" and "ebus" and so on.... Anyone know what this means?
<echosystm> and it looks absolutely horrible
<echosystm> :)
<echosystm> use gaim
<GibaJack> g' day guys
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: I picked up a laptop for the wife this week for $40.. A little sweat equity and she has a decent HP to work with.
<WM-666> compile amsn with tcl/tk 8.5 for anti-aliased fonts
<orange__> Jack_Sparrow> ntfs >
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  life is good. :)
<GibaJack> i'm looking for something od similar to matlab
<Jack_Sparrow> orange__: Have you enabled writing to ntfs as in ntfs-3g
<GibaJack> something to do processing (dsp)
<orange__> Jack_Sparrow> how i enable ?
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: still thinking
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<askand> Can someone please check what is the default font in amsn?
<mind-shift> what should I do if I want to become root in the desktop?
<mind-shift> the graphical thing
<mind-shift> not using the console
<echosystm> askand, i already said itis helvetica
<Orfeous> how do i update to gutsy alpha?
<Jack_Sparrow> mind-shift: what are you tying to accomplish
<WM-666> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefg> mind-shift: what reason do you have for such a potential dangerous action?
<dutch> how do you know which video set up that you're using (xorg or xfree) ?
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ok I have an idea
<Orfeous> WM-666: been there done that :D
<WM-666> well then? :p
<Orfeous> but nothing says about gutsy
<dutch> I need to change the resolution on this box
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: the partition you installed linux on should be in /media/hda1 or whatever
<echosystm> whats the best gui app for extracting zip and .rar files?
<askand> echosystm: thanks!
<mind-shift> Jack_Sparrow, Stefg: I'm trying to delete a directory in my home folder that is owned by root
<mind-shift> I made it when I was root
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: you need to sudo umount /media/hda1
<GibaJack> anyone could help me?
<mind-shift> How can I delete it without the console
<echosystm> anyone?
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: then sudo mount -o rw /media/hda1
<askand> echosystm: hrm..its not in my fontlist :S
<stefg> mind-shift: sudo rm -f /home/foo/bar
<WM-666> Orfeous: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501893
<mind-shift> stefg: But I can't do it in nautulus?
<sciboy> dr_willis, The main thing throwing me off some of them are those intel graphics chips. I still don't know the situation under linux 3d acceleration wise.
<stefg> mind-shift: you can run a root-natilus. alt-f2 , gksudo nautilus ...
<Jack_Sparrow> mind-shift: gksudo nautilus  but use with caution and only as necessary
<GibaJack> anyone can tell me if does exist a software for digital signal processing?
<artabrahao> hi, How Can I change date time in the server?
<fiveiron> is there an option for centralized user/group management other than LDAP?
<liquiddoom> artabrahao: date
<liquiddoom> artabrahao: You can use ntp to automatically set the system time
<artabrahao> <liquiddoom> how?
<Stinker> lo all,  quick question, whats the shortcut to edit in the console text editor?
<stefg> mind-shift: as a general rule: Only acquire root-privs as needed, for one task at a time. Never run more than necessary as root
<pawan>  i wann install beizer visulaization plugin in xmms
<echosystm> guys, how do i unzip a zip file??
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: you there?
<echosystm> what progrmas are there for linux
<WM-666> echosystm: right click and "extract" ?
<stefg> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<pawan> opengl not supported please install first
<liquiddoom> artabrahao: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<echosystm> i have an alt install of ubuntu
<echosystm> there is no extract option
<Stinker> liquiddoom, do u know?
<liquiddoom> Stinker: Know what?
<orange__> Jack_Sparrow> the ntfs-config i was able enable write support for external device
<mind-shift> ok
<Stinker> whats the shortcut to edit in the console text editor?
<orange__> Jack_Sparrow> but not internal
<pawan> how to install opengl
<artabrahao> <liquiddoom> thanks
<liquiddoom> Stinker: You mean, to use a CLI text editor like vi or nano? I'm not sure
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra
<Stinker> ye, like that :/
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: found anything?
<Xecuter88> is there a program to monitor sound? input and output? i'm using two soundcards but i can't figure out if the studiocard is working. i've just got the drivers working, i think...
<Otacon22> Anlar, do you know how to mount the ipaq on ubuntu to see files inside?
<pawan> cant find opengl pakage
<Stinker> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<stefg> pawan: that's a feature provided by the video-driver
<pawan> i have nvidia graphics card
<orange__> Jack_Sparrow> the ntfs-config i was able enable write support for external device..
<stefg> pawan: so if you are on feisty use the restricted  manager to enable the 3d accelerated, opnegl capable driver
<Xecuter88> anybody know of an ardour-chat?
<pawan> how to enable it
<Jack_Sparrow> orange__: I saw our note.. please dont repeat quite that quickly as I am a little busy..  Is there a lock on that drive (windows) that might need to be cleared.
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: the partition you installed linux on should be in /media/hda1 or whatever
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> yes
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: you need to sudo umount /media/hda1
<Jonathan_> hello all
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: then sudo mount -o rw /media/hda1
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> sudo unmount or umount?
<pawan> my graphics card is enabled
<liquiddoom> !info dnsmasq
<ubotu> dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.37-1 (feisty), package size 186 kB, installed size 592 kB
<WM-666> umount
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> o
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: then try sudo gedit /media/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Toma-> how can i get the TTY1 terminal login to spawn latter in the boot process?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ok
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ill try this
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: and paste in http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30775
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: sorry about taking so long
<pawan> how to enable opengl
<stefg> !nvidia | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> pawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sam1337> how do dell partition the hdds?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam1337: no differently than anyone else
<fiveiron> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS5551137361.html
<stefg> fiveiron: use #ubuntu-offtopic for this
<ShackJack> Hi all - my Dad got one of those Dell with Ubuntu on it already and wants some help setting it up.   It comes partitio ned kinda "funky" - no /home partition, a separate partition for an disk image and dell utilities. I'd like a more traditional setup - do you think it'd be easier to just reinstall Ubuntu or fiddle with the partitions?
<sayers> Can I run I386 on AMD64?
<ShackJack> sayers: Yep :)
<pawan> i have this card
<pawan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<stefg> ShackJack: first i'd do a complete backup. If you're in for support/warranty Dell will be happy do deny it because you tinkered
<sayers> ShackJack, I built this myself
<sayers> stefg, I sell computers :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sam1337: Sounds like he has a standard insatll already.. you can shrink the existing partition and create a home partition if you like..
<echosystm> how the hell is nautilus writing files to a flopppy disk
<echosystm> but the light doesnt even comeon
<echosystm> ?
<echosystm> is it doing a deferred write or someting
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I make feisty show a specific icon instead of a blank white one for a specific file type, for example jar file type?
<stefg> pawan: go and read the links i gve you, everything is explained there
<ShackJack> stefg: I don't think they can deny warranty because OS was reinstalled - don't most Windows users do that anyway :)
<pawan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<Xecuter88> where can i see that my soundcard input is receiving audio? a graph of some sort...
<Safrole> Given that GRUB has an error 17 upon booting, is there any way I can still get into ubuntu to resolve this problem?
<mrsno__> Safrole you can use the liveCD to mount the partition
<GibaJack> can i recompile the kernel or something else using an apt command?
<mrsno__> then see about fixing grub
<stefg> ShackJack: reinstalling, not flatten the hd and write a new partition table
<bluefox83> Safrole, or you can use the livecd to fix grub...i think
<Safrole> mrsno_: I did that last night and wasn't sure about the partition sizes
<WM-666> Safrole: follow this (with your Live CD) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=install+grub+from+live+cd
<mrsno__> GibaJack you can apt-get install the latest linux-image for the kernel, but if you wish to compile for whatever reason then you can apt-get the source and then build it
<ShackJack> stefg: Yell, yeah, six of one have dozen of the other... You're no really doing anything *physical* to the HD
<TheProphet[S] > Hi all
<Safrole> thanks WM-666.. I'll try that now.
<stefg> ShackJack: but i think it should be easily manageable to modify the partition layout without reinstalling, or deleting the Dell diagnostic partition
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I have shrink other partition, but then have to fiddle with fstab, etc... And then they have these partition for disk image (useless) and "utilities" which I'd like to nuke. Just didn't know if it'd be easier to just repartition/reinstall....
<Xecuter88> does anyone here have an Echo Mia? working?
<pawan> i enabled by graphics card
<pawan> now how to install opengl
<Jack_Sparrow> ShackJack: I would leave the dell restore until it is out of warrantee.
<ShackJack> !enter | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pawan> ok
<stefg> ShackJack: don't nuke the utility partition.. you mght find yourself locked out
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: stefg: O.K. -- I'd ask over at Dell support chat - but they're useless, usually...
<Jack_Sparrow> ShackJack: It is not hurting anything and you will most likely not fill up the drive before the warrantee expires..  FYI those like to run hot, use a coolpad to extend the life of the laptop.
<TheProphet[S] > I am getting into learning perl and python, I have a laptop with a small HD and is running WinXP (unfortunately I need it for some programs). Is there a small distro, maybe live, particularly good to learn programming?
<stefg> ShackJack: so throw a sudo fdisk -l listing to pastebin to let me have a look
<r0n22> anyone here have experence with wireshark?
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: desktop - not laptop :)
<Frogzoo> !anyone | r0n22:
<ubotu> r0n22:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xecuter88> does anyone here have an Echo Mia? working?
<ShackJack> stefg: Don't have it online yet...
<Jack_Sparrow> ShackJack: Ok.. sorry
<mind-shift> does anyone know a good RAR DC hub?
<ShackJack> Anyone happen to know of good guide of making separate home partion once Ubuntu is installed... Had it aorund here somewhere...
<oush> this is a very random question but i was wandering is there anywhere where i can get some help with vbulletin?
<Frogzoo> TheProphet[S] : run ubuntu inside a vmware image maybe
<TheProphet[S] > mine didn't start with does anyone
<liquiddoom> TheProphet[S] : You can fit ubuntu into around 5gb if you want to
<Frogzoo> !anyone | Xecuter88
<r0n22> I am not getting any traffic showing up in wireshark other than from my laptop running ubuntu
<ubotu> Xecuter88: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<liquiddoom> TheProphet[S] : there are a few livecd/usb distros however
<simonaG> hi all
<Frogzoo> !anyone | mind-shift
<liquiddoom> TheProphet[S] : check out DSL (damn small linux)
<TheProphet[S] > liquiddoom: I could run it live as well of course
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: hey you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: the anyone bot is WAY overused..
<Frogzoo> r0n22: are you connected to a switch ?
<ubotu> mind-shift: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: it says -o illegal operation
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: matter of opinion
<royel> r0n22: are the other computers connected to the same switch/router as you?
<liquiddoom> TheProphet[S] : Running ubuntu live is pretty slow, I'd use a more lightweight distro
<r0n22> linksys wireless router
<r0n22> i can sniff traffic with my windows box
<royel> r0n22: can't sniff wireless
<Frogzoo> r0n22: that's what switches do - stop you from seeing traffic to other ports
<aka> hi all, anyone here can help me with a start crash of quanta pls ?? this is the error log that quanta tells me http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148111
<r0n22> wirede
<r0n22> wired*
<r0n22> i dont think my linksys router is a switch
<TheProphet[S] > liquiddoom: I tried quite a few distros over the years, I have Ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop, I was wondering if maybe slackware was more suitable for a person who wants to learn programming
<royel> r0n22: it is a switch
<Frogzoo> royel: well you can, just not with wireshark
<royel> Frogzoo: exactly
<r0n22> ok fair enough
<liquiddoom> TheProphet[S] : I have no clue, I haven't tried slack before
<Frogzoo> r0n22: well, guess again - linksys has a 4 port switch
<pawan> not able to install beizer plugin in xmms
<mind-shift> Frogzoo: Lol, how should I put it then? :D    I need a RAR DC hub, GIVE IT TO ME!
<pawan> opengl not enabled
<aka> hi all, anyone here can help me with a start crash of quanta pls ?? this is the error log that quanta tells me http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148111
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: thats actually insane
<Frogzoo> mind-shift: yeah, bout right :)
<Frogzoo> mind-shift: apt-cache search rar
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: ok... try sudo mount -w /media/hda1
<Safrole> WM-666: find /boot/grub/stage1 is returning "File 15: File not found"
<TheProphet[S] > liquiddoom: I just wish I didn't need windows for certain applications
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: ok w8
<liquiddoom> TheProphet[S] : You can always virutalize.
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30785/
<liquiddoom> TheProphet[S] : Slow, but it works well.
<WM-666> that's bad Safrole :s      That method always worked for me
<Toma-> is there a way to disable the getty term from loading before the rc scripts are all done?
<Frogzoo> Safrole: think you need to reinstalling grub - also check /boot/grub/device.map
<Safrole> WM-666: Can I private message you?
<WM-666> yes
<mrsno> pawan what are you compiling and why ??
<TheProphet[S] > liquiddoom: the apps are quite slow on windows and the laptop isn't the fastest
<mrsno> beizer plugin ?
<pawan> a beizer visualization plugin for xmms
<TheProphet[S] > liquiddoom: there's ports for Linux but they're not quite the same
<TheProphet[S] > there are*
<Frogzoo> pawan: audacious > xmms
<pawan> what
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: now it says cant find /media/hda1
<mrsno> pawan audacious is great :-) but for xmms you need some dev files to compile against opengl/xmms
<TheProphet[S] > Thanks anyways all!
<daedra> kathe_ti_pou_ana: thats because hda1 is just an example, put where your installation lies
<pawan> i have the xmms dev version installed
<mrsno> pawan but you are using the nvidia drivers
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra: and how do i find out which is?
<pawan> yes
<mrsno> pawan what does dpkg -l |grep -i nvidia say ?
<pawan> then
<royel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: what are you trying to do?
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> royel: im trying to config xorg.conf using livebooting
<pawan> ii  nvidia-glx                                 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29                NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<pawan> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                      NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<pawan> pawan1234@ubuntu:~$
<mrsno> pawan so install nvidia-glx-dev from synaptic, or in the terminal type sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-dev
<mrsno> then try your plugin compile once more
<mrsno> gl.h is stored in the -dev package
<limetang> I can't get my joystick working on Ubuntu 7.04. $ cat /proc/asound/card0/audiopci outputs "... Joystick enable  : on ..." and I've loaded analog and joydev, but jscalibrator says that it cannot access /dev/input/js0 (it does exist). I've tried two different joysticks and neither worked, any ideas?
<askand> whats the default font in amsn?
<WM-666> askand: helvetica
<facecoos> Im trying to set up proftpd and so far I got it working to download, but I cant upload anything. And the proftpd.conf is correct... so it must be a permission thing. But I cant figure it out
<Toma-> is there a way to disable the getty term from loading before the rc scripts are all done?
<pawan> done
<pawan> now
<killermach> I need help recovering  my fiesty partitions, here goes the story, I a drive with my Fiesty worktation on it only, all is good for months, then last night I added a second drive to install winxp, the bootcd kept showing the 1st drive as "C", so I created partitions on drive2 NTFS, but could not figure out how to make the new partition on drive2 to be drive C:
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> if i use another distribution will i have the same problem?
<killermach> I then abandoned the install, power off the machine, unplug drive1 and only plugin drive2 and install
<royel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: what is the problem?
<bluefox83> killermach, and when you put the linux drive back in, it wouldn't detect grub or ubuntu, right?
<kitche> killermach: of course not drive2 will always be named D: or another letter
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> when it boots it says loading grub and the it hangs.. black screen
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30786/
<killermach> today, I plug in drive1 and Fiesty doesn't boot, I boot ubuntu livecd and it shows only one partition on drive1 a Fat16 <32M Type 4
<blorro> hello all
<mrsno> pawan you need to use sudo make install
<killermach> and I never did any kind of commit  when setting partitions in the win bootcd,
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> ??///
<bluefox83> killermach, make the windows machine your master drive, ubuntu drive the slave or set it to "cable select" and then pop the livecd and put the bootloader in the windows machine...
<Otacon22> Anlar, what do you think about Familiar Linux ?
<killermach> kitche: at this point I could care less about winxp, I need my workstation back
<blorro> ive got this display problem, i cant connect my laptop to a 27 inch lcd monitor without losing the resolution , to 800 x600
<kitche> killermach: if you only havve a fat partition then you whiped out your ubuntu most likely
<killermach> I don't understand why my drive1 partitions ever got touched
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30787/
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> daedra?
<bluefox83> killermach, pop just the ubuntu drive in, and check to make sure ubuntu still boots
<killermach> kitche: yes so I'm looking for how to recover the partitions
<mrsno> pawan success :) that means it should now work
<kitche> killermach: get a tool like testdisk and such
<killermach> bluefox83: I'm booted from the liveCD now to access the net
<bluefox83> killermach, and the ubuntu drive is the only one plugged in?
<cavediver> Hi guys. Can someonr point me to a recent guide on how to migrate a running server with 2 physically identical discs to RAID1. The non-/ drive is empty of course.
<stefg> killermach: the bios might have swapped numbers, and you nuked the wrong drive
<unix4me> How do I change my splash screen?
<killermach> bluefox83: currently only drive1 FIesty is plugged in
<royel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: what video card do you have?
<r-c> how do i exit VI ???
<blorro> ati card
<bluefox83> killermach, i have nooo idea how to repair that....sorry D:
<WM-666> unix4me: which splash ?
<stefg> killermach: did you actually run the winxp installer?
<pawan> its working
<mind-shift> unix4me: You have to install a program
<unix4me> VM-666: after login in, a splash saying "Ubuntu" appears, and then the desktop comes up
<blorro> friend told me about atitool for linux
<unix4me> mind-shift: what program?
<liquiddoom> r-c: believe you use :q to exit
<WM-666> ah the gnome-splash
<blorro> cant seem to find it
<limetang> I can't get my joystick working on Ubuntu 7.04. $ cat /proc/asound/card0/audiopci outputs "... Joystick enable  : on ..." and I've loaded analog and joydev, but jscalibrator says that it cannot access /dev/input/js0 (it does exist). I've tried two different joysticks and neither worked, any ideas?
<killermach> stefg: the windows install was only completed with only drive2 installed in the system, fiesty was physically unblugged before commiting to install
<liquiddoom> r-c: Yeah, :q.
<r-c> liquiddoom i'll try that thx
<orange__> How i set the setting for NTFS-3G Read/Write Driver usage3
<orange__> usage
<liquiddoom> r-c: also, sudo apt-get install vimtutor if you need it
<blorro> so , anyone got tips ? Cant connect my thinkpad properly to LCD Tv ,
<stefg> killermach: i see, so see if testdisk can sort things out
<mind-shift> unix4me: Open up Add/Remove and search for splash screen
<orange__> how i mount harddrive
<stefg> !info testdisk | killermach
<ubotu> killermach: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<orange__> with "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows"
<r-c> liquiddoom is that "q" or ":q" ?
<mrsno> orange__ ntfs-config allows you to easily mount + enable read/write for ntfs partitions
<liquiddoom> r-c: :q
<orange__> mrsno how i able to dthat
<mrsno> orange__ first install ntfs-config from synaptic, or at the terminal sudo aptitude install ntfs-config , then run it :-)
<mind-shift> unix4me: You can also install art manager
<nostotu> random question is there some type of cross windows linux remote control software i can get?
<r-c> liquiddoom so i shift -> ; -> q ?
<pawan> i am trying to install dancing particle plugin in xmms
<liquiddoom> r-c: Yep.
<liquiddoom> r-c: then press enter
<nostotu> so while i'm at work i can play with linux? ^_^
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30789/
<killermach> bluefox83: I had fiesty drive1 and a empty drive2 installed and ran the winxp setup disk, when it got to choosing/creating partitions, it showed drive1, fiesty, as C:  healthy unknown, I then created partitions on drive2 which showed as unpartitioned space, then not finding a way to be sure that windows would be installed to drive2, I powered off the machine
<mrsno> pawan that paste says it compiled ok, so restart xmms and try selecting the vis ?
<liquiddoom> !vnc | nostotu
<ubotu> nostotu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kitche> nostotu: umm freenx maybe?
<orange__> mrsno Nice thanks a lot.
<mrsno> orange__ your welcome
<sean> 43% [412 texlive-lang-mongolian 2365713/2884kB 82%]             41.0kB/s 4h5m24s <--- Don't think I'll be learning Mongolian any time soon... wish my wifi were faster so it didn't matter :P
<nostotu> does vnc have a control that doesn't require install windows sie?
<nostotu> side even
<pawan> but i cant see that in xmms
<mrsno> pawan on thats another plugin, you will need make install for it as well and possible more -dev files. First try sudo make install and see what that says
<nostotu> !freenx
<liquiddoom> nostotu: There's a java client
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<nostotu> hmmm
<bulmer> fyi  Freenx  requires ssh client installed as it uses it to secure the link
<kitche> nostotu: freenx works with the windows remote control program
<r-c> is there a way to remove all the packages i installed in ubuntu server7.04
<r-c> ?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30790/
<liquiddoom> r-c: That would make the system unusable
<blorro> anyone have an idea why i cant connect my ibm thinkpad to an external lcd tv without losin 1024x768 resolution?
<killermach> stefg: there should be no information change on drive1 except the partition table, if I can restore that I think fiesty will still be there
<nostotu> yea well my work has a lot of things blocked and such
<nostotu> tryin to find a loop hole
<nostotu> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mrsno> pawan install freeglut3-dev and libsdl1.2-dev
<r-c> liquiddoom i followed some howto's and in the middel it comes up with problems
<pawan> how
<liquiddoom> r-c: dependency problems?
<stefg> killermach: then testdisk is for you
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> royel: ati x1600 (sapphire)
<bluefox83> nostotu, be careful, some companies will fire you just for trying
<mrsno> pawan the same way you installed nvidia-glx-dev :-)
<blorro> ?
<r-c> liquiddoom i have to be honest i have no clue
<nostotu> oh, i kno
<mrsno> pawan as you can see compiling by hand requires many dev packages, depending on what you are compiling, so it can be tricky
<bulmer> nostotu  you can modify sshd to serve on port 80   which normally is not blocked
<royel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: does it appear to lock up the system, or are you just losing video?
<blorro> losing video
<allquixotic> nostotu there are some web-driven services that let you share a desktop over a network with firewalls on both ends
<pawan> ok
<blorro> or if i change resolution to 800x600 it works
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> the system hangs
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> when it boot
<nostotu> so many options
<r-c> liquiddoom my server couldn't access mysqladmin
<nostotu> i just want my linux box at home to have the server part and something i can useo n my flash drive to access my linux box at home
<r-c> liquiddoom or something like that
<nostotu> *located at home controlled from work
<liquiddoom> r-c: Not sure what to do there.
<bluefox83> nostotu, i think :putty" has some vnc stuff in it for windows...
<bluefox83> *putty
<r-c> liquiddoom thanks anyway, i think i should just reload the damn server and start allll over :(
<allquixotic> nostotu that would be VNC, there are good VNC servers for Linux and good VNC clients for Windows
<royel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: this is a new installation of feisty?
<allquixotic> nostotu the important part is that your *outgoing* ports at work are not blocked. Actually it's a lot less likely that your outgoing ports are blocked than the incoming, at work. problem may be if you have NAT at home
<blorro> q
<Intalecture> /server -m irc.axpi.net
<foo_> hmm, test
<facecoos> Im going insande over this proftd thing
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> royel:yes
<askand> whats the default font in amsn?
<r-c> liquiddoom how do i remove packages from my server to start over? pls
<kronos> hello
<kronos> i get the following error when i try to remove a package, how can fix it ?
<kronos> ERROR while trying to
<kronos> Aborting...
<kronos> that appears in the log file
<chimp_rex> Hi everyone! I just migrated from Windows XP to Ubuntu Feisty...and I need help. :-)
<Nev`> Hello
<MajorPayne> "Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10). - connect (113 No route to host)"
<MajorPayne> !ask | chimp_rex
<ubotu> chimp_rex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MajorPayne> !hi | Nev`
<ubotu> Nev`: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chimp_rex> oh, thanks!
<Nev`> I have one question: Howto obtain the Git diff model ? diff --git , --git no exist :(  plz
<Nev`> thank :)
<chimp_rex> Recently, i've been running Ubuntu LiveCD for a week to get the hang of it...the sound was working well that time...but now after i installed it wont.
<pawan> ok
<tck> !alsa
<pawan> now
<Vorian> Nev`, sudo apt-get install git git-core
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nev`> i have just install git :s
<bulmer> what applications is Avahi really used for? multicast what services? in a private subnetwork? is it replacing a older feature?
<tck> !alsa | chimp_rex
<ubotu> chimp_rex: please see above
<chimp_rex> ok. will do that.
<Vorian> Nev`, git-clone <link>
<chimp_rex> Thaks!
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30792/
<Kjellviz> hi there, my Amarok aint behaving to good, it starts fine but when i add a song to playlist it becomes greyed out and hangs  (im running kubuntu)
<killermach> sfdisk -l shows 4 partitions, 1 type 4 FAT16 <32, and 3 more primary partitions all Type 0 and Empty sizes
<Nev`> thank
<tck> chimp_rex, no problem
<Vorian> np Nev` :)
<Nev`> :)
<larson999> topic!
<_wattazoum_> Hello there
<chimp_rex> will try that...will give feedback later. :-)
<kitche> bulmer: Avahi is a system which facilitates service discovery on a local network. This means that you can plug your laptop or computer into a network and instantly be able to view other people who you can chat with, find printers to print to or find files being shared.
<r-c> pls help i need a command to remove packages pls
<bluefox83> kitche, that sounds cool :O
<killermach> testdisk doesn't seem to be searching the raw disk /dev/sda, but seems to be looking only at 113 cylinders/sectors (cannot tell which
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30793/
<bluefox83> r-c, apt-get remove <package>
<bluefox83> r-c, erm...try sudo apt-get remove <package> as you kinda need sudo >.>
<Vorian> kronos, your nick as in the html timekeeper app? just curious.
<r-c> bluefox83 thx
<allquixotic> sudo aptitude remove <package> if you're removing anything that might have dependencies... apt-get can be stupid about removing your entire system if you take out the wrong pieces
<pawan> now
<bulmer> kitche but those other people must also advertise their services via avahi too right? or one server acts at the distro point?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30793/
<aike_> how can I change my REfresh Rate with kubuntu ?  I already tried the way shown in the wiki. But there does not happen anything. I can not choose another Refresh rate tough I already extended the horizontal refresh rate in /etc/x11/xorg.conf  What can I do ?
<kelnoky> what's the command to see which apps are using the sound device?
<allquixotic> kelnoky: fuser /dev/snd/pcm*
<royel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: take a look at this and see if it might not be helpful.
<pawan> my visualization plugin not working
<kitche> bulmer: it pretty much actively searchs the network
<royel> kathe_ti_pou_ana: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T21
<sayers> With my dual core amd64 that will still work with I386 Ubuntu right?
<allquixotic> kelnoky: be aware that it's potentially misleading if you are using a sound server that accesses the sound device out-of-process and you have clients connected to that server... some programs may crash if their sound server unexpectedly dies (e.g. you killed it)
<pawan> now
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30794/
<willofthewisp3> Hey guys, I'm kinda new to linux, and I'm not sure what the best ftp server I can use under it. Any recommendations?
<bulmer> kitche is it like the microsoft thing that one can click on an icon and search for printers and other net services? it seems similar in tone
<allquixotic> sayers: I'd recommend *not* using the X86_64 architecture, even though your system supports it, due to many proprietary programs and some drivers being broken on X64. short answer is yes, the i386 distribution will work fine
<sayers> willofthewisp3, the torrent is the fastest download
<kitche> bulmer: it's Zeroconf for Apple OSX
<pawan> now
<sayers> allquixotic, I use amd64 version atm and java and everything is over-complicated
<willofthewisp3> sayers: for an ftp server.
<IndyGunFreak> sayers: you might benefit from the i386 version.
<bulmer> kitche, i heard of that, but i have never owned an apple or used osx..so i assume its like the microsoft feature
<sayers> IndyGunFreak, I probably will
<allquixotic> sayers: One problem with the x86_64 (amd64) version is that the Sun Java JRE doesn't support a browser plugin - don't know when they'll get around to that - so you've either got to use a 32-bit firefox or just use the i386 distro
<predaeus> willofthewisp3, I used vsftpd (very secure ftp daemon) but there are a lot more see !ftpd
<sayers> yes and allquixotic Skype doesnt work etc etc ETC
<sayers> :)
<IndyGunFreak> sayers: i've got a 64bit PC, but 64bit Ubuntu is to big of a freakin pain, and the things that don't work annoy me, so I stick with 32bit, and everything is awesome.
<kitche> bulmer: seems to eb NetBIOS is what your thinking of which yes Windows used to use
<kbrosnan> allquixotic: sayers there is a plugin wraper for 64 bit firefox
<davidpersson> helo
<willofthewisp3> predaeus: Thanks! I'll look into it.
<sayers> kbrosnan, i've tried
<kbrosnan> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<System79> System79 is back from being away (Birthday)
<aike_> does someone know how to set the refresh rate of the monitor ?
<bulmer> kitche ahh okay...thanks for the insights
<arpegius> is there a standard list of dev packages to install when building items from source?
<System79> aike_: At your settings panel -> display
<arpegius> gcc, etc....
<arpegius> i ask because i don't yet have them installed and i'm looking for a solid list that will take care of most dependencies
<kitche> arpegius: build-essential
<IndyGunFreak> arpegius: if you install build-essentials, it will probabl;y install a majority of them
<arpegius> kitche: IndyGunFreak  thanks... looks perfect
<allquixotic> kbrosnan Only the Blackdown JRE appears to be supported, and that thing is *ancient technology*, really... I have apps that require JRE 1.5.0 and recommend 1.6.0
<IndyGunFreak> arpegius: well, what programs do you have in mind installign?.. they might be in the repos(which is almost always best to us)
<bulmer> arpegius you may want to look at linux embedded systems where one builds from scratch and you customize to your heart content
<allquixotic> kbrosnan I have tried before to use the latest Sun JRE with a 64-bit Firefox and was unsuccessful, so....
<kitche> bulmer: you mean lfs linux from scratch maybe?
<System79> allquixotic, it works if you write your own plugin :\
<aike_> System79: I tried, but The reresh rate I want to have is not listed there
<System79> aike_: Then its not supported
<IndyGunFreak> allquixotic: just switch to 32bit, no need to keep complaining about it.
<arpegius> IndyGunFreak: i'm setting up an itunes server. pretty good instructions here: http://www.mrblack.co.uk/blog/2007/04/02/tunnelling-music-from-ubuntu-to-itunes-via-ssh/ ... only im on amd64 so i have to build a few of his packages
<IndyGunFreak> arpegius: i see...
<bulmer> kitche i dont know of lfs, i tried embedded systems where one builds from scratch including compilers and libraries..
<kitche> bulmer: lfs is what your talking about embedded systems is like pda and such
<arpegius> gdbm.h not found error... ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> arpegius: why not just use i386, so you can follow the instructions exactly, and you'll likely have less problems
<allquixotic> IndyGunFreak, I've been on 32-bit for over a year, I was just trying to inform sayers (who started the 64-bit discussion) and kbrosnan about the unsolved JRE issues
<bulmer> kitche yeah targeting pda, cellfones, those single board puters..
<IndyGunFreak> allquixotic: i see, my bad
<kronos> Vorian: no
<kitche> bulmer: well lfs is the same thing :)
<arpegius> IndyGunFreak: i downloaded the deb package he references specifically, but it wouldn't install because of my arch settings
<bulmer> kitche ah okay
<IndyGunFreak> arpegius: thats my point, why not just use 32bit?... it might be easier.
<arpegius> IndyGunFreak: i'm pretty familiar w/ building apps from source. at least enough so they run fairly stable.
<IndyGunFreak> arpegius: but you didn't know about build-essential?
<arpegius> IndyGunFreak: it's been a while....
<vi390> System79: How can that be, My Monitor should be able for more than 50Hz
<arpegius> i live on os x all day long
<IndyGunFreak> clearly.. well, good luck with it.
<System79> vi390: Install your video card drivers =.=
<unimatrix9> would it be an good idea to have a kind of keynote but then for ubuntu?
<vi390> System79: seems they already are intalled .. hmm
<System79> vi390: Then blame your drivers =.=
<unimatrix9> and who should give the talk?
<unimatrix9> jono bacon?
<vi390> System79: :-) but where can there be found all the drivers
<unimatrix9> LOL
<System79> vi390: I dont know it should just work ;)
<defcon> good morning all, quick question, for some reason when I installed my wireless card and set it up with ndiswrapper I am unable to use wlan0 with my wep key in gnome network manager, but I can connect with ifdown wlan0 ; ifup wlan0 how can I properly configure the network monitor/network manager for gnome so it connects?
<unimatrix9> maybe its shows up too as eth1 , can you check?
<defcon> im willing to paste info but im not too sure what to paste exactly, also I have wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces and it wont auto connect on boot? which file to I fix it
<royel> !paste | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unimatrix9> then configure eth1, as your wireless instead of wlan
<defcon> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:3F:C5:BF:91
<defcon> unimatrix9, thankyou for the response, I have eth0 as a wired connection but I dont use it
<allquixotic> defcon I find that NetworkManager really sucks with wifi and any kind of encryption/authentication, so I just wrote my own script to do the magic and put it in /etc/init.d...
<unimatrix9> defcon, wich version of ubuntu?
<defcon> allquixotic, word, so I could make a bash script that does if down and then ifup?
<defcon> feisty
<allquixotic> maybe someday when the developers get around to improving their GUIs and encryption abstraction layers or whatever, it will be usable :)
<vi390> System79: should it rearrange the available refresh range, when changing the resolution
<allquixotic> I have not found a respectable wifi GUI for Linux yet
<System79> vi390: Possible >.> With my screen on max resolution my max refresh rate is 75 Hz
<bluefox83> allquixotic, if you can do all that, why not help with the development?
<unimatrix9> defcon , does the wireless not show up twice? what does the wireless manger say?
<unimatrix9> manager
<defcon> im not that advanced yet in ubuntu and dont know exactly how a wifi connection is established but I got it to work with ndiswrapper
<defcon> unimatrix9, it shows up but it doesnt connect me
<defcon> the only way for me to connect is ifdown then if up
<unimatrix9> defcon, only as wlan0?
<defcon> unimatrix9, correct
<Koisoooo> hi. how do i play dvds in linux ubuntu feisty? thanks?
<kitche> !dvd | Koisoooo you need libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Koisoooo you need libdvdcss2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<allquixotic> bluefox83 that's a nice attitude :) yes I'd love to fix every single little problem I ever have with every Linux utility, but "diminishing returns" comes to mind
<unimatrix9> defcon, what kind of card is this? usb, on motherboard..etc?
<defcon> unimatrix9 usb r73 with ndiswrapper
<bluefox83> allquixotic, if you can do it, you should for the mere fact that it's giving back to the community
<Seoke> Can someone tell me what went wrong here http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/8637/screenshotjn2.png I'm trying to install UT
<defcon> connection is great but id like to auto connect instead of manually doing it each boot up
<smoenux> Does anyone know if there is a workaround for JRE6 and Compiz Fuzion?
<allquixotic> bluefox83 I give back to the community 8 hours a day at work :-) I come home, hack on my own hobby projects, and help in IRC where I can. at this point if I *start* any new project work, I'll have to curtail my efforts elsewhere, so it would be a zero net-gain
<elvirolo2> hi everyone
<bluefox83> allquixotic, ooooooh
<unimatrix9> defcon lspci , what does it say?
<unimatrix9> oh, sorry lsusb
<unimatrix9> hehe
<bluefox83> allquixotic, thank you for contributing :)
<vi390> System79: ok seems to work now , thanks
<defcon> it shows up as belkin components,
<bluefox83> allquixotic, i wish i had some programming or scripting skills...i would be happy to contribute in my free time
<allquixotic> bluefox83, it's nice to work for a company that owns an open-source project. http://www.hikerproject.org
<System79> vi390: No problemo
<elvirolo2> i'm looking for a laptop which would be compatible with ubuntu ... there a dozens of pages for hardware compatibility but that doesn't really help me ... would anyone recommend one model in particular?
<l3on> Hi all
<Seoke> Can someone tell me what went wrong here http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/8637/screenshotjn2.png I'm trying to install UT
<l3on> I'm some problem with apt-listbug
<c_lisp> anybody know how to add programs to right click in gnome not using nautilus?
<l3on> it says me DEBIAN BUGS and not UBUNTU BUGS !
<allquixotic> elvirolo2, I have had very positive experiences with using the hardware of a Lenovo ThinkPad X60 on Ubuntu. I hear similar positive feedback with any ThinkPad from T42, T60, X60, etc.
<l3on> why ?
<bluefox83> allquixotic, that's pretty awesome ^_^
<elvirolo2> allquixotic: thank you, i'll look these up :)
<royel> elvirolo2: he is corret the Lenovo/Thinkpad models are very friendly to linux
<elvirolo2> royel: ok :)
<kitche> l3on: if you notice on packages.ubuntu.com it says debian changelog also because that's how they did it they just didn't change stuff to ubuntu instead
<RenatoSilva> hi, i'm desperated
<allquixotic> actually, I don't think there is any hardware in this ThinkPad X60 that *is not* supported by Ubuntu - even the TPM/Biometric Fingerprint Reader is supported via libthinkfinger
<RenatoSilva> i've made a rm-rf with a folder, and i want to recovery it
<bluefox83> are there any laptops with integrated wireless that is supported by linux without any proprietary drivers for the wireless card?
<RenatoSilva> how?
<royel> RenatoSilva: you can't
<l3on> kitche: so It's completely
<l3on> useless
<royel> RenatoSilva: sorry, but that is gone
<l3on> on Ubuntu System...
<Nev`> bye
<defcon> brb reboot
<unimatrix9> defcon, does the wireless , in the right corner of your gnome desktop show anything?
<kitche> l3on: no it's not
<unimatrix9> hmm
<RenatoSilva> royel: yes i can
<unimatrix9> :)
<RenatoSilva> royel: i just don't remember how
<allquixotic> bluefox83, due to the method of firmware loading into the wireless chipset, any 100.0% Free Software wireless stack would be a violation of intellectual property and significantly more illegal than, say, libdvdcss2 (which itself is probably illegal in many interpretations of the DMCA)
<RenatoSilva> royel: the files are there
<smoenux> Is there a workaround for JRE6 and Compiz Fusion (Java windows are grey)
<allquixotic> bluefox83 There are many "mostly open-source" wireless drivers for Linux but at some point you have to use proprietary firmware, I think
<bluefox83> allquixotic, would you need ndiswrapper to get them working?
<allquixotic> bluefox83 I am using a driver that is not ndiswrappered right now.
<RenatoSilva> royel: i would delete only a subfolder, but trying to complete folder name i entered in the main folder :(
<RenatoSilva> how to recover a folder removed with rm-rf?
<allquixotic> bluefox83 there *are* native Linux wireless drivers, and they're open source. they have a "firmware loading utility" that injects volatile firmware into the wireless chipset which enables it on the hardware side. on the CPU/kernel side, the driver there is open
<bluefox83> allquixotic, that's very cool...i intend to buy a laptop at some point, and i wanted to make sure i'd be able to find one with wireless that would just work when ubuntu is installed
<mind-shift> DAMNIT, GNOME KICKS ASS!
<kitche> !caps | mind-shift
<ubotu> mind-shift: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<allquixotic> bluefox83, oh if all you want is "just works", I hear rumor that certain ndiswrapper drivers "just work" without any changes. but I don't own a card that requires ndiswrapper, so
<mind-shift> kitche
<killermach> ok.. gpart /dev/sda found my partitions quickly, and I wrote them to disk, time to reboot in to my OS, brb
<yow|5570> can someone tell me what pkg provides glib-genmarshal ?
<RenatoSilva> how can I get again a folder removed with rm-rf
<unimatrix9> i thought gnome was old fashion
<RenatoSilva> ?
<unimatrix9> hehe
<killermach> ok.. FYI: all, I found my previous notes written in the margin of my Knoppix Hacks in Hack #55 Find Lost Partions
<royel> RenatoSilva: so, you made an alias that places them into a "trash" folder?
<silvertip257> Good Morning
<Seoke> Can someone tell me what went wrong here http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/8637/screenshotjn2.png I'm trying to install UT
<RenatoSilva> royel: do u mean a softlink to that folder?
<bo77> I tried to use the usermod -G command to add a new group but did not append. Result lost all other groups than the one I added. How to get them back ?
<allquixotic> RenatoSilva, Did you use the built-in coreutil tool "rm" to nuke a folder? You do realize that under almost all circumstances this is unrecoverable?
<silvertip257> Seoke:  sorry I can't help, but could you tell me what you're using for your Apps bar ... is that the python bar?
<limetang> I can't get my joystick working on Ubuntu 7.04. $ cat /proc/asound/card0/audiopci outputs "... Joystick enable  : on ..." and I've loaded analog and joydev, but jscalibrator says that it cannot access /dev/input/js0 (it does exist). I've tried two different joysticks and neither worked, any ideas?
<Seoke> silvertip257: I believe so
<bluefox83> limetang, i have yet to hear of anyone in here that got joystick working...i have been wondering if you could do it in ubuntu...
<unimatrix9> seoke , i think the file is corrupts
<silvertip257> Seoke:  did you install it?
<limetang> blueCommand: from the guides I've seen, it looks possible.
<Seoke> silvertip257: nope how is it different from yours?
<limetang> bluefox83, sorry.
<Seoke> unimatrix9: I've tried redownloading it like 4 times >>
<bluefox83> limetang, no problem
<tomce> is there a live-transmission of ubuntu-live-oregon?
<unimatrix9> hmmm
<silvertip257> Seoke:  yes ... I'm looking for a nice way to customize / make mine more colorful & transparent
<blueCommand> limetang: haha, that' the second time today!
<limetang> Apologies, blueCommand.
<Seoke> silvertip257: Right click the bar and go to preferences =P
<bluefox83> tomce, i don't think so...but if you find one, let me know i am very interested in hearing it
<silvertip257> oh?!
<silvertip257> will try Seoke =)
<blueCommand> limetang, Think no more about it :D
<Seoke> silvertip257: Properties xD
<yow|5570> can someone tell me what pkg provides glib-genmarshal ?
<silvertip257> haha nice Seoke .. thanks
<Seoke> silvertip257: no problem ^_^ anytime
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> does anyone know how to config grub?
<silvertip257> =)
<elvirolo2> yeah the thinkpads look great... a bit expensive though
<bluefox83> kathe_ti_pou_ana, to my knowledge the only way is to edit /boot/brug/menu.lst
<unimatrix9> defcon, does wireless show up in the gnome desktop on the right?
<defcon> unimatrix9, nope
<defcon> if I go into roaming mode it does
<royel> elvirolo2: yes, they are, but it's one of those cases where "you pay for what you get", and they are worth the extra money.
<defcon> then I try and give it my wep key and it wont connect
<unimatrix9> yes it shold
<unimatrix9> should
<elvirolo2> royel: ok
<unimatrix9> i see
<kathe_ti_pou_ana> bluefox83 i press esc when it loads and then i edit it but then when i boot (by pressing b) i cannot edit xorg.conf
<defcon> unimatrix9, when I click on it, it just shows me enable networking, not enable wireless
<unimatrix9> defcon, do the following, disable wireless roaming, then manually set it up with wireless manager in system / networks
<defcon> and it doesnt show me anything or change anything
<unimatrix9> defcon. ..once setup add on the menu of gnome
<defcon> did that, thats what I did unimatrix9, unfortunately still not working
<killermach> ok, I now have "error loading os" on boot, but the Hack#55 gives some more info
<unimatrix9> the wireless manager icon
<unimatrix9> defcon and select from the dropdown menu your wlan...or type it in
<defcon> unimatrix9, I think wireless manager is screwd up cuz I am loading it and its froze
<stavrosg_> The system freezes mere seconds after X starts [x86_64, -generic kernel]  . Running on console now with no apparent problems. I have a Pentium D and a VIA PT880 Pro based motherboard, any ideas?
<unimatrix9> defcon, the thing is, when you set it up the first time, it should prompt for storing your wep key and ask for password
<unimatrix9> defcon thats a bit tricky on fiesty...
<defcon> unimatrix9, I set it up for hex encrypted key and it doesnt connect
<defcon> what does network manager use to connect? maybe my permissions are screwed up or something
<jughead> Hello, I have an interesting problem.  I have two remote machines.  I need one of them to access a website, then take a screensot or somehow caopy the data from the terminal, then scp it to the other remote machine.  How can I do that?
<RenatoSilva> allquixotic_away: i do can recover it yes
<RenatoSilva> allquixotic_away: files are still there
<defcon> "Network Settings"= froze
<RenatoSilva> allquixotic_away: only references was deleted, which includes the file names (my major problem)
<RenatoSilva> allquixotic_away: the only thing unrecoverable are the file names
<RenatoSilva> how to recover a folder removed with rm-rf?
<smoenux> any workarounds for JRE6 and Compiz Fusion?
<aelliott> jughead, does teh data have to be graphical? if its text data then its a lot easier
<Orfeous> upgrading to gusty but i got some package errors..
<Orfeous> bad image index
<Orfeous> The generated cache was invalid.
<Orfeous> any solutions?
<unimatrix9> defcon, google around for your card..got to go eat, good luck with it ( or try an other wireless card )
<defcon> unimatrix9, thankyou, have a good breakfast
<defrysk> Orfeous, gutsy is not stable, try ubuntu+1 for solutions
<jughead> aelliott, the data I need is from the terminal.  When I run the command "lynx http://whatismyip.org" the only thing that gets returned is my IP address.  That's what I need sent to the other machine
<sx66gns> Hello
<druid> can somebody help me i'm trying to run a .run script but it keeps saying there's an error in the md5 checksum
<defrysk> druid, it means your download is incorrect
<druid> ah so i can delete it
<massctrl> mdadm can make a raid10 setup.  But you can't expand it.  If I would unify sets of raid1's with lvm2 into 1 big physical device, than I will have the possibility to expand.  Is there a better way to make an expandable raid 10 setup without a raidcontroller?  Its for a homebrew nas setup. (no production)
<sx66gns> any ideas on troubleshooting amarok having very low volume compared to VLC , rythmbox etc.
<saliak> hi!  I had a system that was running of a CF card (for a robot).  it was running for a while without a problem, then i took it apart to do some work on it.  when i re-assembled, it wouldn't boot anymore (it'd hang at the progress bar screen).  I reinstalled ubuntu to another CF card, and can mount the old card (so I copied off everything important).  how can i check/fix whatever errors were keeping it from booting?
<aelliott> jughead the command "wget http://whatsmyip.org" will dump your ip into a file called index.html
<druid> defrysk, ah so i can delete it ...thanks for the info
<aelliott> jughead, just write a simple shell script that does the wget and then uses sendmail to forward the file to you
<jughead> aelliott, I have never used sendmail... could I get that to email me the index.html?
<saliak> i was thinking i could run fsck, but i'm not sure how to do it on an unmounted usb CF reader
<aelliott> jughead, yes thats what its for :) its an email server
<jughead> aelliott, do I have to set up sendmail with some kind of email account?  I only use gmail.
<aelliott> jughead, im afraid i dont know the command to use off the top of my head, but im sure you can google it
<aelliott> jughead you will need a destination account to receive the email, but you don't need to set an account up at your end to use sendmail
<HEP85_> beep -f 698.5 -l 25 -D 25 -n -f 698.5 -l 28 -D 144 -n -f 698.5 -l 25 -D 25 -n -f 698.5 -l 28 -D 363 -n -f 987.8 -l 30 -r 4 -D 25 -n -f 493.9 -l 30 -r 7 -D 25
* eboxnet sorry i had a little prob :p
<aelliott> jughead, and to automate the task you can just use cron to schedule the script to run as often as you want
<tambu> does ubuntu use something instead of truss? doesn't seem to be installed and haven't had any luck searching for it in synaptic
<aelliott> jughead, by the way - if you are doing all this because your ip address changes and you don't want your domain to break - there are lots of dynamic dns services on the web
<stavrosg> how can I force the -generic kernel to not enable SMP mode ?
<jughead> aelliott, yes I need cron to automate this - will wget automatically overwrite the old index.html each time it runs?
<KDan_> what command can i type to immediately resync the date/time with a server online?
<aelliott> jughead, yes it will overwrite the same file
<CPrompt^> hi all.  can someone answer a quick question about dual boot with 2 hard drives?
<mind-shift> I want to play DVD with encryption and mpeg's, which package should I install?
<IndyGunFreak> !dvde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sil3nt|warri0r> hello frnds
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mind-shift> am I still online+
<mind-shift> yep
<mind-shift> or?
<mind-shift> it's very quiet in here
<mind-shift> NOOOOOO, Im talking to myself
<JodiH> !fetchmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fetchmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tambu> !truss
<sil3nt|warri0r> is it possible to install ubuntu directly from the iso umage without burning it to cd or dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> mind-shift, yeah now stop spamming ;)
<aelliott> jughead, i assume you have allready looked into using dyndns.org to look after your IP changes? I believe that the service is free if you use one of their domains, but even if you use your own its still pretty cheap
<JodiH> !shorewall
<xtknight> it's too early and none of us has had his coffee
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<IndyGunFreak> KDan_: i'm not sure there is a command for that.but you can set your clock settings to access a certain time server
<jughead> aelliott, yes it's because of a changing IP address.  I have a little fileserver that I setup FreeNX and ssh, etc. on comcast doesn't have static IPs
<CPrompt^> got an issue with multiple x.org config files.  Anyone know why that would be?
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<xtknight> stavrosg, specify "nosmp" on the kernel command line
<IndyGunFreak> sil3nt|warri0r: there's a way to do that, but i'm not sure how.
<Pretor1ab> is there a way to create dvd's from avi files using ubuntu ?
<JodiH> !esmtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esmtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stavrosg> xtknight: thanks
<aelliott> jughead, if you can cope with your server having a domain name like jughead.dyndns.org, then you can have this done for free for you
<desi4life> hello all
<aelliott> jughead, basically you install a client onto your server and it automatically tells dyndns.org everytime your ip changes, they then change the IP address on their DNS servers
<desi4life> can anyone suggest a good audio player which has good file management
<Pretor1ab> is there a way to create dvd's from avi files using ubuntu ?
<nair> amarok is a good one
<jughead> thanks aelliott I'm looking into it now.  Are there any downsides to this service that you know of?
<aelliott> jughead, take a look at this page - ihttp://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/t might be a good solution for you mate
<desi4life> nair: was that an answer to my question?
<CPrompt^> hey all.  I just switched out video cards and am having problems getting Linux to boot.  For some reason I have multiple xorg.conf files.
<nair> yeap
<desi4life> ok thx
<nair> np
<aelliott> jughead - yes the downsides are 1) you have to pay if you want your own custom domain name ie jughead.com, although it is free to use a subdomain of one of theirs (ie jughead.dyndns.org)
<khadim> slt  a tous
<khadim> comment installer limewire
<aelliott> jughead and 2) there is a short delay before the new DNS record is populated around the planet - when your ip changes it could take 30 min - 2 hours to take effect. I usually find it pretty instant though
<CPrompt^> desi4life : also check out DvdAuthor.  That might help as well.  Have to convert the avi to mpeg using something like ffmpeg
<aelliott> jughead - but overall using a dynamic dns service is considered to be the best solution to the problem you are dealing with
<liquiddoom> jughead: there's also freedns
<tambu> Anyone know what package "truss" is part of it didn't come preinstalled apparently.
<jughead> thanks aelliott
<aelliott> jughead, yes dyndns are only one provider there are others
<aelliott> np jughead
<CPrompt^> need some help with a new video card.  anyone care to help :(
<aelliott> jughead, let us know if you need anything else :)
<desi4life> ok i have an issue
<desi4life> anyone here use logitech wireless keyboard
<desi4life> i get to xwindow login and my keyboard and mouse dont work for like 10-15secs
<desi4life> and then eventually they'll start working
<nair> is that a nvidia video card or a ati?
<desi4life> i have an ati card
<CPrompt^> nair : I have an ati
<nair> sorry dude I have only used nvidia cards
<nair> but I guess that is the same
<nair> what do you need?
<CPrompt^> yeah.  I think I'll put the nVidia back in.  Got the ATI Raedeon from a friend and thought I'd give it a shot
<khadim_> slt a tous
<desi4life> anyone know what my issue is?
<aelliott> hey guys, does ubuntu have a PAE enabled kernel pre-built? I have 4gb ram but only see 3.5gb.  I don't want to use 64bit.
<nair> well that is a 32 bit memory addressing limitation
<diam> je voudrais installer limewire
<MrTsunami> !fr | diam
<ubotu> diam: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nair> it does not matter that OS you use as far as its 32 bit
<diam> mais sa passe pas
<thebigham> Hello everyone, my ubuntu partition has 140GB, and windows partition has 40 which is not enough, I wanted to redruce the size of the ubuntu partition and add it to windows partition,I have tried Partition Magic and GNOME Partition Editor, and they dont work.
<xtknight> !info xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386-pae | aelliott
<ubotu> aelliott: xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386-pae: The Xen Hypervisor for i386 (pae enabled version). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.3-0ubuntu10 (feisty), package size 262 kB, installed size 316 kB
<xtknight> that's all i know of
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks!
<aelliott> xtknight: thanks mate
<xtknight> nair, PAE is supposed to let you use over 4gb virt on a 32bit system
<xtknight> tad buggy that's why it's not mainstream i think
<xtknight> or maybe just becuse most people dont need it
<MrTsunami> thebigham: can you successfully shrink your ubuntu partition?
<thebigham> MrTsunami: No =(
<nair> I did not know about that :S
<gnuskewl> thebigham> try parted
<emosamurai> Hi. I'm trying to bittorrent, and azureus tells me that I might have a firewall up preventing me from bittorrent.
<thebigham> Gparted?
<emosamurai> How do I change that?
<emosamurai> And how do I open port 46782 UDP?
<xtknight> emosamurai, ubuntu doesn't have any firewall rules by default
<aelliott> emosamurai: are you behind a router
<emosamurai> Yes.
<xtknight> if you're behind a NAT router you must configure that
<IndyGunFreak> emosamurai: then you probably need to adjust your router settings.
<xtknight> put yourself in DMZ, or forward that port to you MAC/IP
<aelliott> emosamurai: you need to access the router and tell it to port forward 46782 to your local ip address
<emosamurai> How do I find my local IP address?
<xtknight> emosamurai, ifconfig -a
<aelliott> emosamurai: ifconfig
<DyD_> i am attempting to reroute x through ssh
<xtknight> !gparted | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DyD_> i get two error messages
<DyD_> /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/dyd/.Xauthority
<MrTsunami> !partitions | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DyD_> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<DyD_> Gdk-ERROR **: X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<gnuskewl> thebigham. tried gparted yet
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | DyD_
<ubotu> DyD_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so i was in here yesterday looking for the answer about me not being able to resize anything on my desktop ( i am running beryl) someone mentioned to me that it was a flaw with my gfx card and beryl ..can anyone els help me with this?
<tambu> Can someone at least say they don't know, to my question i'm getting paranoid my messages aren't being received :) Does anyone know where/how to get truss onto ubuntu? Thx
<xtknight> tambu, truss=?
<IndyGunFreak> tambu: depends on what your question is?
<aelliott> tambu - reading you loud and clear, is truss a software package?
<nair> tambu I don't know
<gnuskewl> :D
<thebigham> I have tried Gpart already
<tambu> IndyGunFreak: thx.. I need to install truss. I can't seem to find it pre-installed nor a package for it
<xtknight> thebigham, and you cuoldn't shrink a partition?  why not?
<royel> tambu: what is truss?
<xtknight> thebigham, you might need the tools for the file system
<IndyGunFreak> tambu: then you'll likely have to compile it from source
<thebigham> its a ext3
<xtknight> tambu, i will guide you through compiling it then.  give the URL
<tobi1canobe> DyD_, did you use su ?
<tambu> aelliott: truss is debug tool for reading the system intput output request for applications
<aelliott> tambu: you mean this http://www.scit.wlv.ac.uk/cgi-bin/mansec?1+truss ?
<Trigger-Happy> Can I change font color to green in console mode?
<xtknight> Trigger-Happy, click edit->current profile
<royel> Trigger-Happy: yes
<tambu> I've never seen a linux distro that didn't come with it.. I'm a bit surprised nobody has heard of it.
<thebigham> i have tried using Gparted with the Live CD, and it didnt work.
<xtknight> tambu, not installed by default, surely?
<IndyGunFreak> what is truss?
<DyD_> tobi1canobe: yes
<xtknight> i don't see it in debian either
<DennisG> hi. ive got a problem :P
<DyD_> sudo
<Trigger-Happy> No-no, command-line system. plain text
<tobi1canobe> and you are trying to ssh -X to some other box from that su session ?
<thebigham> and now the resize option for the ubuntu partition is unavailable
<gnuskewl> thebigham:re you root
<aelliott> tambu: "strace" is supposed to be the linux equivalent command
<tobi1canobe> DyD_, ^^
<xtknight> Trigger-Happy, oh maybe in ~/.bashrc i dont know
<DyD_> oooh
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | DennisG
<ubotu> DennisG: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DennisG> fglrx dont run correcly
<DyD_> i didn't sudo ssh from my local box
<tambu> aelliott: ah strace ok thx.. lemme give that a shot :)
<DennisG> when i select it, and restart my pc, it says No Signal
<DyD_> thanks
<DennisG> when it comes to the login screen
<xtknight> tambu, and ltrace traces library calls
<royel> Trigger-Happy: yeah, you can do that too, although.. I don't recall off top of my head, let me look a minute
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> well i can tell thats a tuff one.. so lets slow it down for all our brains on this Sunday morning.... i d/l this rpm and having troubles getting it to work.. any takers?
<thebigham> gnuskewl:how can i do that?
<tambu> xtknight: thx will try that too
<Trigger-Happy> royel, i'll be grateful
<IndyGunFreak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: well, that because its anrpm package.... compile it from source to make it .deb, or use alien
<DennisG> My graphical card is a ati radeon 9550 btw
<tobi1canobe> DyD_, your not suposed to sudo ssh either
<DennisG> in ubuntu-nl they cant find a solution
<gnuskewl> thebigham: type su b4 the command
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> indy: thats great... i did know that .. but its been so long since i had to do this... any chance of a step by step .
<gnuskewl> thebigham:sudo b4 the command
<IndyGunFreak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: step by step of what?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> indyGunFreak: well lets go back to the basics...
<IndyGunFreak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: ok, wel,l the basics are, don't download an rpm package
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: what program is it?
<IndyGunFreak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: after that, a basic is, don't compile packages when you're new, find something in the repos, or pre-compiled
<DennisG> fglrx does not work. When i select it and restart my computer, it says "No Signal"
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Indy: well thats all good and great info. but its a suse update that has my lissb in there that i need for a program.
<DennisG> and then my monitor goes into standbye. But the computer is still running
<IndyGunFreak> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: are you using ubuntu?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> indy: yes i am .. and yes i know its a suse update..
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: you can use apt-get -alien i believe to open an RPM, but you are better off googling for the name of the library you need + the word ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | Vsop_vsop_vsop_v
<ubotu> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DennisG> nobody who can help me?
<arpegius> what do most ppl use these days for managing id3s from the command line?
<GOD> boker tov
<amishjim> AELLIOTT: THATS ALWAYS A GOOD SEARCH PHRASE, TOO MANY DONT EVEN TRY IT
<amishjim> oops srry caps
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | DennisG
<ubotu> DennisG: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<emosamurai> Does anybody know how to hack a router? I forgot my username and password.
<aelliott> amishjim: forums would be empty if people searched properly :P
<aelliott> emosamurai: look for a reset button :)
<IndyGunFreak> aelliott: well, not completely.., but it'd be pretty boring here.
<emosamurai> Oh... okay.
<GOD> emos : use the reset button on the bottom
<unix4me> Hi. I have 6.10.  When I try to update to 7.04 this pops up: Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<GOD> or back
<amishjim> lol yea
<nair> their muts be a reseat button in your router or check the manual of the router
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i am aware of the issues and implications of using rpm, but i need One pck that i cant find in apt-get cache ssl
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: i'd guess there may be a problem with the network or with the server
<aelliott> emosamurai: its not exactly "hacking" but it should work :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i meant Search!!
<aelliott> emosamurai: remember that you will lose all your existing settings when you do it though
<unix4me> IndyGunFreak: but I'm on the internet perfectly right now.
<DennisG> IndyGunFreak, i wanna keep gnome ;)
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: maybe the problem is on their end
<alaQ> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: what package are you looking for?
<GOD> emos, or you could try to dl the firmware and decyript the pass from there
<IndyGunFreak> DennisG: are you just trying to install the ATi driver, or install BeryL?
<unix4me> IndyGunFreak: how do I fix that?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> one sec::
<GOD> or just try admin:admin admin:password
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: well, you don't.. the problem is on THEIR end...
<DennisG> ati driver dont work, it dont support opengl very well
<nair> is their a tool to make *.deb from rpms?
<DennisG> it give errors when i wanna play sofII
<IndyGunFreak> DennisG: ati's driver sucks, always has, probably always will(or at least fr the forseeable future)
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | DennisG
<ubotu> DennisG: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GOD> or you could even ask the owner what the password is
<DennisG> thnx
<unix4me> IndyGunFreak: So what should I do?
<NapsteR> hi all
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ala@: i am looking for libssl0.9.6
<daedra> hello
<skollie> !rpm | nair
<ubotu> nair: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<NapsteR> how can i enable my desktop effects?
<unix4me> what do the ops do?
<puzzle> hi, somebody use notebook hp?
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: uh, find another server..., mabe download the full version of Feisty, and do a clean install, wait out the problem, i don't know, what do you want to do?
<xtknight> puzzle, i use an hp dv2000
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> when i search for it all i get is libssl0.9.7
<unix4me> NapsteR: system>preferences>desktop effects
<skollie> puzzle: I have one, yes
<NapsteR> i know that
<unix4me> IndyGunFreak: how do I find another server?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> and ya seems not to be the right one..
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/oldlibs/libssl0.9.6
<alaQ> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: any specific reason you need 0.9.6?
<NapsteR> but it doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> don't know unix
<alaQ> or just follow aelliott's link.
<NapsteR> i have an x1900xt videocard
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ala yahoo..
<NapsteR> and i cant enable them
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: thats for breezy. what version of Ubuntu are you on
<GOD> ala?
<unix4me> NapsteR: you need intel or nvidia.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Sorry
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> alaQ: i ment to say
<NapsteR> i have an intel pentium d940
<NapsteR> 64bit
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> sheesh
<IndyGunFreak> ATI sucks for Linux, when will people learn
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i am on 6.10
<unix4me> NapsteR: I meen the graphics card. Sorry :P
<GOD> oh, thaught u were calling me
<quaal> ati sucks for more than linux
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> HAHAH GOD
<GOD> :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> NICE
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: lol, well true, but sucking at Linux is near te top of the list
<_wattazoum_> IndyGunFreak, some times people doesn't have the choice
<NapsteR> i have payed 500$ for this video card....
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: lol, thats a very handy co-incidence
<unix4me> IndyGunFreak: how do I choose a different server?
<NapsteR> and know people said that sucks
<puzzle> xtknight and skollie, which modem yous uses?
<DennisG> IndyGunFreak, i know how to change from driver, but when i use fglrx, and i restart gnome, the monitor says No signal and goes into standbyem, but the computer is still running
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> and whats the big hype with ATI i am running ati X1400 and it works just fine
<xtknight> puzzle, hmm i dont use a modem
<IndyGunFreak> _wattazoum_: then why come here and complain when it doesn't work?.. use the generic driver and be happy, i done it for a long time when i had ATI
<xtknight> puzzle, only ethernet and wireless
<skollie> puzzle: I use a pci wireless modem
<NapsteR> i dont know whats a generic driver
* alaQ doesn't need more than his integrated intel graphics on this box - it's for development only.
<_wattazoum_> IndyGunFreak : I have an ATI too, and open source drivers works too
<NapsteR> so?
<ViljasenMatti> "<aelliott> forums would be empty if people searched properly :P" If they did, there would be no forums to google from and IRC channels would be packed ;D
<daedra> ATi sucks
<aelliott> ViljasenMatti:  touche! :)
<ViljasenMatti> no, ati doesn't suck
<NapsteR> how can i make them work?
<ViljasenMatti> IMO ;)
<IndyGunFreak> _wattazoum_: ok... funny, there's a lot of questions in here about ATI, every single day.., and Nvidia questions are usually solved in about 5min
<FreckledP> yes ATI sucks
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> aelliott: sorry i missed your statement.. whats a very hand co-incidence?
<_wattazoum_> It 's no use to just say ATI sucks
<FreckledP> :)
<GOD> i prefer an IBM chipset
<allquixotic_away> is there a package that will nip my toenails for me?
<daedra> even their windows drivers don't fully utilise the power of their cards
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: arnt you using Breezy?
<pSychlome> Can someone tell me how it was to refresh apt?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> sorry no i am useing edgy
<NapsteR> so noone can help me?
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v:  oh i see lol, sorry
<quaal> allquixotic, yes its called a woman
<pSychlome> I`ve put a new sources.list
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Aelliott: wow whats that sorry for?
<royel> Trigger-Happy: I'm not having much luck, I was thinking it was something in ~.bashrc, that does change the prompt colors, but I haven't got one to change my text colors... yet!
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol
<aelliott> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: try downloading the package from that link, it should still install fine
<allquixotic> quaal: you are lucky that I am not a woman :-)
<puzzle> skollie, but which modem use notebook beyond ethernet and wireless?
<pinkdoll> hello
<daedra> !woman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_wattazoum_> pSychlome : sudo apt-get update
<allquixotic> LOL daedra
<silvertip257> quaal:  has fios?
<quaal> allquixotic, women dont know how to use the internets
<ViljasenMatti> uh, that was that ATI problem again?
<skollie> puzzle: what do you mean?
<pSychlome> _wattazoum_: thanks alot
<alaQ> ubotu must be lonely... :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> fawn really dont like my laptop.. well i should say my gfx card
<Trigger-Happy> royel, thanks i'll continue my quest alone :-)
<ViljasenMatti> that=what
<quaal> silvertip257, correct
<silvertip257> quaal:  nice =)
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, mine?
<quaal> silvertip257, yep.. 20/5 i'm happy
<NapsteR> i cant enable my desktop effects
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, tell me
<_wattazoum_> NapsteR : fill a bug on Launchpad
<silvertip257> quaal:  20 hrs / 5 days ?
<IndyGunFreak> NapsteR: what kind of graphics device?
<NapsteR> radeon x100xt
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti,  when i use fglrx, and i restart gnome, the monitor says No signal and goes into standbyem, but the computer is still running
<GOD> 82845g/gl IBM Graphics chipset
<quaal> silvertip257, 20mbps down 5mbps up
<NapsteR> 1900
<NapsteR> srry
<aelliott> NapsteR: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in an editor and tell us what driver you have set up
<NapsteR> x1900xt
<_wattazoum_> lol ATI :p
<silvertip257> oh lol quaal ... mighty price tag on it right?
<quaal> 49/mo
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, so that means it boots just fine?
<quaal> only 5more than my cable was
<IndyGunFreak> another ati problem.. hmm.
<DennisG> yeah
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so ya.. not that i got some attention with a silly question.. what about the fact that i cant resize anything on my desktop..
<DennisG> when it goes to toe login part
<silvertip257> not so bad quaal .. not much more than cable
<DennisG> it says no signal
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Now**
<ViljasenMatti> now, that's weird
<ViljasenMatti> what's your system conf?
<tambu> Thx guys, strace helped solve my problem, and I just realized that truss is on solaris :P my bad. I've been working on this too long :P
<allquixotic> hmm.
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, you mean xorg.conf?
<allquixotic> sean@vk5rms:~$ apt-cache search woman
<allquixotic> sean@vk5rms:~$
<aelliott> tambu: glad to hear it
<Shoopuf> Would a cheap Sound Blaster card be more compatible with Ubuntu than my ASUS on-board sound?
<ViljasenMatti> no, I mean your graphics adapter an such
<NapsteR> i have the latest driver
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> tambu: most times its just great to walk away ... go for a puff and clear ya head then come back to it.. works wonders
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, its a ati radeon 9550GE
<IndyGunFreak> Shoopuf: whats wrong with your onboards ound?
<NapsteR> how can i make them work?
<FreckledP> DennisG, has it ever worked?
<DennisG> no, not in linux
<tambu> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: I don't smoke... perhaps thats my problem :P
<DennisG> on windows, yes.
<aelliott> ubotu, tell NapsteR about ati
<Shoopuf> IndyGunFreak: Quake 1, NEStopia, Frets of Fire all have sound problems, also the only way for me to adjust the sound is through "Speaker 1" (which is the combination of the 8 channels)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i am running beryl and and someone said that there is a flaw with beryl and my gfx card...  can anyone concur with this?
<allquixotic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, that should work with the open driver (mine is Mob Radeon 9600 Pro), do you especially need fglrx?
<NapsteR> i have installed the latest drivers
<puzzle> somebody use modem SmartCP for Conexant?
<FreckledP> DennisG, so when you go to boot the install disc, it doesn't display anything after the system boot.... at about the login screen
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> tambu: well hey not that i would recomend that.. but if you think thats goin to help
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, yes, otherwise opengl dont work
<allquixotic> NapsterR: what do you get when you run glxinfo | grep direct
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, what ubu version?
<sivik> ok, we had to move someones /var folder to its own partition and now the customer is complaining about mail recieving is delay, is there somewhere in a mail configure file or cpanel where we can or need to change something, is this an issue with cpanel or the os?
<IndyGunFreak> Shoopuf: that might be a wine issue, does your sound work otherwise.. with native programs?
<NapsteR> i get direct rendering: Yes
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, 7.04, and i get this error: http://imgdumper.com/index.php?p=view&id=8154
<simonaG> hi all
<FFForever> how do i see how big a folder is from the command line?, it just says 4kb.....
<aelliott> NapsteR: are glxgears fast when you run them?
<skollie> puzzle: if you're looking for a driver, google 'conexant ubuntu'
<royel> Trigger-Happy: setterm looks promising: setterm --help for more info
<NapsteR> i dont know what are they :((
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> sorry to push.. but kinda silly that i cant resze anything on my desktop..
<allquixotic> aelliott: glxinfo reports direct rendering: Yes for him, so that isn't really necessar
<Shoopuf> IndyGunFreak: all those games are linux versions, but sound does work with other programs yes. I just find it peculiar that I have to adjust the sound through "Speaker 1" and not "Speaker" in the Alsa Mixer.
<NapsteR> glxgears
<nicholas76> Hello. I have Windows Vista Home Premium on my computer and  want to install Ubuntu. I have used the Live CD and it works great. I was wondering...After Ubuntu is installed, will GRUB detect Vista automatically?
<pyrokay> hey guys, i has a trvial problem, in that i can't move my mouse - it worked fine before, and i had to do a hrad reboot, and now it just doesn't work.
<sivik> nicholas76, yes
<nicholas76> Are you sure?
<allquixotic> aelliott: NapsterR: I frankly don't know whether the default desktop effects uses Beryl or Compiz, but you should try switching from one to the other
<sivik> nicholas76, at least it has with the older versions of winblows
<alaQ> nicholas76: yes.  Running dual-booted here.
<nicholas76> No additional setup?
<Seoke> Whats the terminal command to delete a folder?
<pyrokay> rm -r
<FFForever> nicholas76, grub found my vista home basic
<FFForever> :D
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, so you want to play games :) that's a good reason fglrx :D
<DennisG> Seoke, , rm -rf
<nicholas76> Cool
<nicholas76> Thanks
<NapsteR> ok i will try
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, ok
<NapsteR> thanks
<sivik> nicholas76, as long as u install the grub on the mba and not on the partition u should be good to go
<nicholas76> That helps :-)
<Nicke> FFForever: du -sh folder
<Seoke> Dennis6: Where do I put the path to the folder at?
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, but it just dont works. When i set the friver to fglrx, and i restart gnome, it says No signal
<mind-shift> Is there a SIMPLE painting program written in gtk?
<mind-shift> Any recommendations?
<mind-shift> If I could bring 2 programs from qt, I would have Konversation and Kolourpaint
<daedra> hey how about rmdir
<alaQ> mind-shift: gpaint?
<aelliott> mind-shift: isn't GNU paint a gtk app?
<IndyGunFreak> mind-shift: you can install those programs on Gnome, it will install the KDE libraries necessary to run it... I use Amarok, because its probably the best IPOD tool there is(IMO)..
* _wattazoum_ tips : sudo aptitude install asr-manpages ; man c
<daedra> hey my /media/sda3/music/Sigur Rs/()/Untitled 1
<daedra> whoops
<pyrokay> heh
<daedra> just messing with autocomplete
<IndyGunFreak> only KDE apps I use is Ktorrent, Amarok
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, how familiar are you with xorg.conf?
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, im not.
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, have you modified it?
<DennisG> yes and no... they said some things in ubtuntu-nl
<Injen> Anyone notice any mirc scripting "socket" problems running mirc under wine? :/
<cyberphaz> why would you want to use mirc under wine?
<nicholas76> Ubuntu is awesome! All you Windows fans, come on and switch (You can dual-boot.) to Ubuntu!!!
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, what outputs does your card have?
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, dvi, vga, tv-out etc
<zac> no fake, nicholas
<IndyGunFreak> Injen: why in the world do you run IRc under wine?
<DennisG> dvi, vga, tv out
<ViljasenMatti> nicholas76, I think we all know that
<alaQ> nicholas76: preachin' to the choir here, buddy :)
<_wattazoum_> nicholas76, is on the place :-p
<zac> there should be no reason to run mIRC under WINE
<IndyGunFreak> Injen: running IRC w/ wine, is a bit like putting a chevette engine in a corvette
<Injen> I'm just curious in theory, I notice some of my script don't work on nix
<zac> you have XCHat
<zac> which is the best IRC client anyways
<Injen> Nah
<cyberphaz> kvirc is nie too
<pyrokay> *cough* irsssi
<Injen> :P
<IndyGunFreak> xchat, xchat-gnome, irssi, bitchx, and several others
<daedra> irssi
<aelliott> irssi
<Injen> If khaled made a nix version, mirc wns
<FFForever> how do i make a folder "link"
<cyberphaz> i like kvirc since its very similar to mirc :P
<Injen> irssi,, you should be ashamed
<IndyGunFreak> irssi is to bare for me.... i need a least a little bit of a GUI..lol
<alaQ> konversation.
<IndyGunFreak> whats the kdE irc client, konversation?
<zacdavis> sometimes i feel like going full terminal though
<daedra> well some people are in #ubuntu to get xserver to work... so they NEED irssi
<aelliott> if your installing gentoo or something like that, then terminal IRC is pretty useful
<zyth> daedra, xchat-text works too ;)
<IndyGunFreak> daedra: i didn't say irssi didn't have its place, just saying unless i absolutely had to use it, i wouldn't use it.
<daedra> its best to learn the bare minimum just incase you need to one day
<IndyGunFreak> daedra: now i do agree with that.
<Injen> Sorry, im just salty, because I was one of those few to be owned by irssi implanted backdoor, Ill trust eating nails for iron before irssi, again.
<aelliott> in ubuntu its not as necessary, but still worth having - what if your X server breaks and you need help?
<Injen> telnet irc :/ :P
<aelliott> lol :)
<Injen> Not practical on some networks, but yall dont ping here
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so do i need to ask if there is a beryl guru in the room??
<ibb217> hoi
<ubuntu> What kind of backdoor with irssi? :O
<Injen> Google it,
<Injen> then bastard
<Shoopuf> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Try #ubuntu-effects
<Injen> them bastards*
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> that dont help me
<daedra> backdoor eh
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> or does it
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti ?
<_wattazoum_> hehe , ubotu is fun
<alaQ> irssi (or weechat in ncurses for others) through ssh.
<daedra> alaQ: how do you do that?
<mz--> hi.  attempting to do a reinstall, booted off the livecd, when double clicking the 'install' icon, i get the error "failed to exec new process: exec format error".  any ideas?
<ViljasenMatti> DennisG, can you attach more than one display to your card?
<DennisG> yeah
<Housito> Hi to everybody from spain
<pyrokay> mz--, tried rebooting?
<zacdavis> mz--: try rebooting
<mz--> pyrokay: ill give it a shot
<alaQ> daedra: have either irssi or weechat installed on the host box, ssh to it, and then run it.
<DennisG> ViljasenMatti, yeah
<Housito> know something about a ubuntu keyboard with the replacement of the windows key?
<aelliott> Housito: no but it would be cool
<daedra> so in order to use ssh you need two boxes?
<nicholas76> Housito, not that i know of
<aelliott> either that or a nice "M$" symbol on it :)
<pc_> Bonjour  tous, j' ai du mal  lire certaines videos du fait d'un manque de codecs.
<nicholas76> xD
<cyberphaz> you can ssh on your loopback device :P
<Pici> !fr | pc_
<Housito> damn...
<ubotu> pc_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Housito> i think will be cool =P
<alaQ> daedra: it was a situation for me, because I had to pass my college's overly-conservative firewall. :/
<pc_> Comment les obtenir ???
<nicholas76> Housito: yep
<daedra> cyberphaz: could you walk me through that?
<daedra> !fr > pc_
<William7532> Does anyone have any experience editing their xorg.conf to get a widescreen monitor to work?
<_wattazoum_> !fr | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> wow there is like no one in that channel
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol
<pyrokay> alaQ, what sort of firewall? is 443 forwarded?
<Housito> and too another question, how to buy ubuntu stickers says "Powered by Ubuntu" my LoCo team haven't (Spain)
<cyberphaz> no, but setup an ssh server and use the client to connect to 127.0.0.1 would work :P
<nicholas76> Housito: It should be the Ubuntu symbol and it does something special in Ubuntu 7.10 :P
<alaQ> pyrokay: we had 21-23, 80, 443, and 6000 open.  that was it.
<daedra> cyberphaz: cheers
<nitrocks> i'm having a weird issue.. for some reason the other day i stopped getting network access on my ubuntu box running feisty.  I am running a wired connection to my onboard ethernet port from a linksys wrt54g.  i took a look at ifconfig output and it only shows three interfaces lo, vmnet1, and vmnet8.  There is no eth0 present, which is odd because it used to be there.  does anyone have suggestions?
<pc_> ubotu : merci  toi !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci  toi ! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pyrokay> lucky, i only got 443 with proxy forwarding, you should have no problems
<_wattazoum_> pc, c'est un bot
<Housito> hahahaha yes nicholas76
<Housito> if open the apps menu be cool... or the console lol
<_wattazoum_> pc_, ubotu est un bot
<Housito> terminal* sorry
<daedra> lulz
<aelliott> Housito:  http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/ has a few ubuntu stickers - not "powered by" though
<zacdavis> i am making some powered by Ubuntu t-shirts
<Housito> thx aelliott  so the problem is, i have 4 from my cd request
<nicholas76> Housito: Let's rip out the windows key and stick in a special key with nothing on it, then put on an Ubuntu sticker on it lol
<ViljasenMatti> I gotta go, see ya later
<daedra> cyberphaz: so what would I type in terminal for ssh? ssh 127.0.0.1
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> sheeesh not a soul,,, tff
<Housito> and i want a sticks for put yn my new laptop
<William7532> Anyone know how to edit an xorg.conf file to get wide screen resolutions working?
<pyrokay> need to buy6 a mouse on a sunday, the suxx0rs
<zacdavis> nicholas76: you could do that, I know how to make keys for desktop keyboards
<Housito> nicholas76, LOL oh god, thats cool so... a bit bit dificult
<pyrokay> William, what resolution? and ubuntu 7.04?
<William7532> 1680x1050 and yes
<genefitz> William are you using an Acer monitor?
<William7532> no LG
<aelliott> daedra: localhost, 127.0.0.1 or your hostname will all work fine
<fishbuntu> in kubuntu, when i make a resolution change, it doesn't appear to take effect immediately.  it's a VM and i dont have vmtools installed yet but is there something i need to type to refresh the new settings?
<Housito> what is the best desktop GNOME or KDE?
<allquixotic> ctrl+alt+backspace
<cyberphaz> xfce :P
<Shoopuf> fishbuntu: get vmtools
<Pici> Housito: its a matter of preference really.
<cyberphaz> there is no best desktop it depends on what you prefer to use
<aelliott> Housito: i vote Gnome
<genefitz> I had the same problem with my acer al1916w (not getting 1440x900. There is a article about it in the ubuntu forum...
<mind-shift> alaQ: Gpaint doesn't have the right feeling to it.
<mind-shift> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, but I want a pure gnome desktop
<allquixotic> Housito, that debate has been raging on for 5 or 6 years (maybe longer), but it's not an objective question
<fishbuntu> i will but in ubuntu it doesnt require it to refresh resolutions.. was wondering if it was the same
<William7532> the odd thing is that when I went into xorg.conf it had all the right resolutions in there, and had detected my monitor but the resolution selection gui still only has 4:3 options.
<ormandj> not really ubuntu related, but perhaps someone here might know, is there a site where you can grab oggs/flacs of independant electronic music? ie - legal stuff
<pyrokay> William7532, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and follow the instructions very, very carefully. if you have problems, ctrl + alt + f1 and sudo apt-get install irssi and come back here.
<genefitz> It should work for any monitor, you just have to go to their site to get the correct H-Sync and V-sync.
<Housito> allquixotic, i know this question is old and a bit stupid so somethimes its good know the opinion of anothers persons
<zyth> ormandj, www.legaltorrents.com has some
<allquixotic> http://www.ormandj have you tried AnywhereCd ?
<ormandj> zyth: i'll go look there, thank you kindly
<pyrokay> Housito, what's your favourite colour?
<ormandj> allquixotic: never heard of it
<genefitz> After that, it is just a sudo gedit xorg config command
<allquixotic> oops
<fishbuntu> #ubuntu-offtopic
<allquixotic> ormandj didn't mean to http your name lol
<ormandj> it's ok :p
<Housito> black or ble lol
<wepeel> off-topic question, but I hope someone will answer. Is there a channel that I can ask a notebook-hardware question on?
<pyrokay> kde it is ^_^
<William7532> I ran dpkg-reconfigure last night again and it picked out the right resolutions but I still didn't get the options in the gui
<Pici> wepeel: ##hardware perhaps
<wepeel> PIci: thanks
<allquixotic> ormandj AnywhereCD is the name of the site. try that or eMusic - both "independent" non-DRM music stores
<pyrokay> you have to press space when you pick out the resolutions to star them, try that
<ormandj> wepeel: there are tons of really great laptop forums out there, i had the same question the other day. i just searched google for laptop review, laptop forums, etc - found tons
<igorgue> what's the effect that is alike expose in mac os?
<William7532> what does the -phigh switch do?
<wepeel> PIci: sorry, thanks!
<ormandj> ok allquixotic, awesome, thanks :)
<Pici> wepeel: no problem
<xtknight> William7532, only shows high priority questions
<Housito> i have to go, take care everybody nice chat
<wepeel> ormandj: I've got a really specific one, this time :) I'm gonna try #hardware
<pyrokay> William7532, i have no idea, but it specifies it in xorg.conf, at the top
<daedra> aelliott: I get connection refused when I try ssh localhost
<ormandj> wepeel: well, less audience on irc than on a forum, but best of luck to you! :)
<pyrokay> daedra, did you enable ssh in ssh_d?
<igorgue> what's the effect that is alike expose in mac os?
<pyrokay> i don't understand the question
<Injen> William7532: In your x.org under "monitor" section, do you have these lines in there: 	HorizSync	28-73
<Injen> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<William7532> ahh my xorg.conf file seems to be correct though it has the right resolutions its got the right vertical and horizontal sync
<xtknight> !effects | igorgue
<William7532> yes different values though
<Injen> Ahh
<ubotu> igorgue: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> igorgue, it's one of the features of beryl and compiz
<aelliott> daedra are you sure ssh is running? do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<wepeel> ormandj: that's true, I'm hoping to minimize time but might have to settle for minimized frustration
<genefitz> William there should be a section for native resolution..
<metalspy> exit
<ormandj> wepeel: what's the question, btw?
<igorgue> ok thanks
<genefitz> I had to change the options in resolution and add the 1440x900
<William7532> ok what does a native resolution section look like?
<fishbuntu> is it possible to set Gaim to dock to the side of the desktop similar to AIM?
<genefitz> it is under monitor, there are is a list of several resolutions available..
<wepeel> ormandj: whether or not I can use PC2700 RAM instead of PC2100 in my laptop
<mz--> hi.  attempting to do a reinstall, booted off the livecd, when double clicking the 'install' icon, i get the error "failed to exec new process: exec format error".  rebooted and tried again.  same problem.  any thoughts?  burn a new install disc?
<William7532> I also saw some stuff about "MetaModes" or something like that in a forum post
<ormandj> wepeel: bud, i can probably answer that for you, just msg me the model/etc and i'll find out for you
<pyrokay> mz--, try verifying your disk at the ubuntu bootscreen
<aelliott> mz--: the live CD has a "check disk for errors option" have you done it yet?
<genefitz> add your native resolution to the list, and you should, directly under the monitor name see "native"
<mz--> pyrokay: ok,
<mz--> aelliott: ok def, thx
<William7532> ok never seen resolution settings in Monitor before, what is the key? NativeResolution?
<pyrokay> what aelliott said is the same thing btw ^_^
<William7532> ok
<mz--> pyrokay: yeah, but thanking people is important :] 
<pyrokay> yeah, it's always nice. my mouse still doesn't work. might be a bios thing.
<genefitz> should say nativeresolution also you have to add your resolution to the list of resolutions available.
<Injen> William7532: You got your horizontal and vertical values from a ddcprobe right?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> YAY i got it fixed.. thanks for whoever gave me that #ubuntu-effects channel
<daedra> aelliott: I get ..fail! when I try and start ssh via sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<genefitz> Note: before you make any changes, make sure you do a backup of your xorg
<William7532> the right resolutions are in the screen sections
<pyrokay> daedra, you have to enable ssh and then turn it on
<William7532> I got the syncs from the manual for my monitor
<aelliott> daedra: ok thats not a problem, its allready running then
<daedra> pyrokay: how?
<aelliott> daedra: type "ps -aux | grep ssh" and tell us what you see
<daedra> aelliott: no its not running, sudo killall ssh does nothing
<aelliott> daedra: when the daemon is running it should be called sshd i think
<mz--> ok, cpu is crashing during the defects check.  i'm going to go ahead and assume hte cd is hosed.
<pyrokay> daedra, brb
<Injen> William7532:make sure its the same as listed in a ddcprobe, that has solved the majority of my monitor ills.
* Injen shuts up
<William7532> ok I'll try that... the "Native" thing didn't work though
<aelliott> mz--: i agree it sounds like it is - i think if you check the downloads page it tells you how to check that the ISO you downloaded is not corrupt using md5
<daedra_> aelliott: I see this: root     11456  0.0  0.0   5088   952 ?        Ss   17:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<mz--> aelliott: thing thats throwing me off base, is ive used this cd about a dozen times already for installs
<mz--> aelliott: im just more concerned that its a hardware error than a disc error
<aelliott> ok daedra_ that means it is running
<daedra_> k
<daedra_> well what do I do now to launch irssi in ssh
<aelliott> daedra_:  try typing "hostname" to get your hostname, then do ssh followed by the hostname
<Syntax_Error> hello, i have troubles with phpmyadmin, whatever user i try for login, it trys tu login using "www-data", what could be responsible for that?
<Zhamz> my system won't boot after compiling latest kernel
<Zhamz> hangs on the first ubuntu splash!
<Zhamz> this is 5th compile with no luck
<Zhamz> following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<daedra> aelliott: ok - some success but now I get "Error opening terminal: Unknown"
<mind-shift> How do I install this program in ubuntu?   http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/mtPaint
<damir> hi all , how can i play dvd on my laptop , what codecs do i need ?
<Pici> mind-shift: sudo apt-get install mtpaint
<aelliott> daedra, do you have another machine on the network that you can try logging in from? it might help troubleshoot this problem
<Pici> mind-shift: its in the repos already :)
<daedra> aelliott: yea
<daedra> aelliott: how would I go about that
<aelliott> daedra is it a windows machine?
<daedra> aelliott: yep
<daedra> aelliott: but I can run a live linux or whatever if need be
<aelliott> daedra: ok you need to download putty from http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<mind-shift> Pici: I can't find it
<mind-shift> Pici: It's not there
<daedra> aelliott: ok
<daedra> brb
<William7532> ok so I just got back into my box but I don't seem to have ddcprobe, what package is it under for apt-get?
<thebigham> How come my video quality is so crappy???
<aelliott> daedra: its a windows ssh client, its very good - its also a single file so no need to install it, just download and run
<Pici> mind-shift: er, sorry, its in Gutsy, not Feisty.
<daedra_> test
<defcon> gnome-network manager problem: Ok i have my wireless connection on wlan0 and for some reason the nm-applet does not connect me to the internet, I had to add wireless-key open <KEY> and then ifdown wlan0 then ifupwlan0 to connect, why doesnt nm-applet work? I have tried using anscii and hexidecimal keys and I select the right access point with no luck
<mind-shift> how do I acces gutsy repos?
<mind-shift> access
<aelliott> daedra: you also need to use the ipaddress of your linux box as the target, find it by doing "ifconfig -a" on your linux box. It will show up under eth0 probably as the "inet addr"
<damir> how can i plaY DVD ON UBUNTU 7.04 ?
<aelliott> daedra: you type the ip of the linux box into the hostname box in putty, and it should connect you
<Pici> !dvd > damir (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<arpegius> i seem to have my wireless card connected to my wpa2 network. when i check out the ifconfig list, i see eth0 and ra0 and they both have dhcp-assigned address. however, when i disconnect the wired connection, i cannot ssh/smb/anything to ra0's assigned address. what could be going on here?
<obf213> what command is like the alt tab in windows
<arpegius> obf213: alt tab i thought....
<obf213> no that is the same thing except instead of the windows on the pageit shows u desktops that way
<obf213> so like switch throuhg different desktops, i was wondering if there was  a command that did that for the windows
<arpegius> obf213: ah... dunno then. its been a while since i've been in the gui.
<macuser> excuse me i have a question about ubuntu
<daedra> aelliott: ok I've ssh'd into my linux box from windows
<daedra> (putty)
<daedra> aelliott: now what?
<jussi01> DaRk: please dont do that....
<DaRk> lol thats cewl
<macuser> Can you run ubunto an a macintosh with the powerpc arcitecture?
<aelliott> daedra: ok cool, so we know ssh is definately working
<wahdff> DaRk
<wahdff> ^^
<wahdff> da DaRk
<wahdff> xD
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I'd like to tell gnome to stop resuming the last session ...
<panfist> hello, can any anyone help me out with a new feisty installation, both the live cd and alternate installer CD begin booting, but then give me an error
<aelliott> daedra: im just checking my sshd_config file to see if there is a setting to allow local login
<daedra> aelliott: I just can't ssh from myself
<wahdff> DA DARK
<wahdff> hob i gsogt
<daedra> hmm
<wahdff> !!
<DaRk> DA wahdff
<aelliott> daedra: have you every changed the ssh configuration?
<ninnghizidha> i already told the settings that, but it loads always the old session since then
<wahdff> HUGA HAGA
<aelliott> daedra: its strange, because i can ssh to myself fine
<Pici> !ppc | macuser
<ubotu> macuser: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<aNh0> LautesOnlineLachen
<aNh0> xD
<aNh0> Schwuuchteln
<macuser> can you run ubunto on a power pc based mac?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<panfist> when i try to boot the ubuntu live CD, a little while after selecting "boot or install ubuntu" i get dumped to a terminal that says: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. (initramfs)"
<wahdff> aNh0 mach des :P
<Pici> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daedra__> test
<Pici> macuser: read the link ubotu just gave you.
<daedra> aelliott: nope never changed it
<wahdff> ^
<smurf3365> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf2769> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf7498> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf9846> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf5050> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf3319> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf4170> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf6887> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf3365> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf6887> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf9846> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf3319> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf2769> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf4170> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf7498> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<smurf5050> /ctcp #ubuntu version
<macuser> i can't find the link
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Thursley> what a silly mistake smurf..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<daedra> omg flud
<Thursley> and a bad one to
<aelliott> daedra: see what "ssh 0.0.0.0" does when you use it on the linux box
<stuart-> anyone else have a Dsound error with Wine?
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<macuser> could somebody send that link again for the ubunto on a power pc mac
<Pici> !ppc > macuser (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<stuart-> i keep getting this dsound override error, which i think is slwoing down my games
<daedra> aelliott: sure thing
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<pedro> hi, i had buy an external hard disk, when i connect the hard disk to the HD is mounted as read only. How can i change the rights ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Amaranth: nalioth is already her
<nalioth> macuser: join #ubuntu-powerpc or ##apple
<nalioth> Amaranth: yes?
<daedra> aelliott: it seems to hang with a cursor blink
<aelliott> daedra leave it for about 20 seconds, hopefully it will ask you about a host key
<pedro> how can i mount a usb with write mode rights ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pedro: is the format on that hard drive ntfs
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<daedra> aelliott: wait no I can login - but same problem "Error opening terminal: Unknown"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@N929P021.adsl.highway.telekom.at]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<pedro> daedra : i think so.
<aelliott> daedra: are you doing this from a desktop terminal? or are you outside of gnome?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, weirdness! Suggestions for why Bluetooth mouse is suddenly not connecting, despite showing up on scan and will respond to a query (hcitool info) and hidd is running. Tried a reboot. It stopped bonding as I was using it. Tried replacing batteries.
<William7532> where does the screen resolution gui come up with these numbers?
<calidoso> hey everyone, I've been trying to get my wireless to work on my dual boot laptop but I can't seem to get it working with ubuntu... I've been reading the wiki and I've gone through the steps but I still don't get an IP address. I've put in the SSID and the WEP key, not sure what's wrong.. any ideas?
<arpegius> pedro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1601636&postcount=7 looks helpful. take away the &postcount=7 from the URL to get the full thread
<William7532> they don't seem to match anything in my xorg.conf file
<arpegius> pedro: its all about external hds
<Injen> William grep returned nothing?
<warlocky> it seems like I cannot apt-get update anymore or apt-get install anything, I'm using ubuntu 5.4 breezy, anyone care to help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pedro> arpegius : yes
<William7532> I must have missed that message I haven't greped anything
<Injen> ohh
<warlocky> it seems like I cannot apt-get update anymore or apt-get install anything, I'm only getting errors -- I'm using ubuntu 5.04 breezy, anyone care to help?
<daedra__> oh
<William7532> what was I supposed to grep?
<sivik> if i reinstall cpanel, does it mess up all the mail in the cpanel mailboxes
<Injen> <Injen> install the 'xresprobe' package if the command is not available
<Injen> <Injen> then: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<daedra> aelliott: I am doing it outside gnome (terminal)
<calidoso> ubotu: I'll take another look but that's what I've been reading....
<William7532> ok I'll try that
<sivik> warlocky: why 5.04?
<calidoso> haha I'm chatting with the bot
<obf213> is there a way to get ubuntu to stop creating copied hidden files everytime you delete something off your fat32partition
<Injen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> warlocky: Have you EVER used the script automatix or envy.. both are bad ideas
<warlocky> sivik: Don't bother asking, I just want to get it working right now, I'm gonna upgrade later - and is there a possibility to upgrade now though?
<aelliott> daedra: control - alt and F1 - F7 switches your terminals, try doing "control-alt-f3" and ssh from there
<Injen> explains it, but you should double check that before you mess with anything.
<daedra> aelliott: ok..
<Flannel> warlocky: You can't apt-get anything because the repos for 5.10 (which is breezy, hoary is 5.04) don't exist anymore.
<aelliott> daedraits as if it wont let you ssh into your own terminal if that makes sense :)
<sivik> warlocky: u have to go into the sources.list and change all the entries that say breezy to fiesty (or however you spell it) and then do an aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade (apt-get works as well)
<arpegius> i seem to have my wireless card connected to my wpa2 network. when i check out the ifconfig list, i see eth0 and ra0 and they both have dhcp-assigned address. however, when i disconnect the wired connection, i cannot ssh/smb/anything to ra0's assigned address. what could be going on here?
<Flannel> sivik, warlocky, NOOOOO.  You can't upgrade from breezy to feisty.  Only one at a time.
<obf213> how can you get ubuntu to stop creating a hidden recycled folder when you delete something off of a partition??
<younghacker> hello
<warlocky> ok, stop confusing me :'(
<GhostlySnow> when trying to install a driver in ndiswrapper it gives me an error saying Inappropriate ioctl for device-- How do i fix that
<sivik> warlocky: at this point of time, i would be easier and fast to just use a cd to do it and start over
<daedra> aelliott: same problem "Error opening terminal: Unknown"
<Flannel> sivik, warlocky, you should simply upgrade to dapper.  Not reinstall.
<warlocky> that's what I thought, guess I'm going debian etch then
<sivik> GhostlyDeath, what kind of driver
<warlocky> Flannel: well, dapper isnt working well with game-servers.
<younghacker> as anyone familiar with installing the w32codecs into mplayer, I already have the codecs i am just looking for the folder in which to install them
<sivik> flannel quit saying my name, ir eally don't care
<sivik> younghacker, just use vlc
<aelliott> daedra: im getting stumped now:) try doing "echo $TERM" and see if it comes back as 'xterm'
<Flannel> sivik: You're giving bad information.  Please stop.
<GhostlySnow> for a wireless card that is not supported
<sivik> GhostlyDeath, what card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<genefitz> young, if you are using ubuntu (pre-gutsy) you should just use automatix..
<younghacker> sivik: vlc? app?
<Injen> nice ;)
<sivik> younghacker, vlc is an app that has all of that stuff already installed on it and working
<genefitz> It will help you install any extra codecs you may need
<Jack_Sparrow> genefitz: Bad idea
<Flannel> genefitz: please don't recommend automatix here.  It's a bad idea.
<sivik> just use vlc
<younghacker> can i use both?
<donald> anyone here using dual-head on ubuntu?
<younghacker> ok
<sivik> GhostlyDeath, what card?
<daedra> aelliott: yep, I get xterm
<genefitz> Sorry, didn't know it was a bad subject..
<olliwoll1> is there a way to save the current state of packages installed, then install or remove packages and later restore the previous state with synaptic or dpkg. there is dpkg --set-selections, but it only works for installing new packages and not removing (--purging).
<warlocky> Flannel: Mind joining a channel so we can chat for a sec? I'm geting confused by all the text in here
<HEP85__> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> warlocky: sure, join #ubuntu-classroom
<GhostlySnow> one minute
<younghacker> wow
<ormandj> why do i get random wxvlc processes running even after I've quit vlc? only happens sometimes - but the problem is - it disables my monitor going to sleep
<younghacker> i'll do vlc
<ormandj> it's quite irritating
<aelliott> daedra: hmm, i don't understand it im afraid
<aelliott> daedra: i cant see why it wont work
<daedra__> aelliott: ok
<sivik> GhostlyDeath, bcm43xx?
<younghacker> is vlc command line or gui?
<aelliott> daedra sorry mate
<ormandj> younghacker: gui
<bobgill> Hey I'm trying to install gparted, but I keep getting an error on the repo, I did apt-get update and I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ca/629733
<sivik> vlc is gui
<younghacker> cool, thanks
<easytiger_home> whats the name of that ubuntu official laptop company.. i cant find the god damn site
<GhostlySnow> broadcom Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<ormandj> a cli video player - interesting. :p real-time *format* -> ascii conversion :p
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostlySnow: That should be the bcm43xx chipset
<ormandj> easytiger_home: I don't know which one you're referring to, but lenovo is always a good choice ;) (thinkpad series)
<sivik> GhostlyDeath, its probably a bcm43xx of some sort, go into the bcm-users channel and talk to them about getting it to work without ndiswrapper
<easytiger_home> ormandj: see the aalib plugin for zine
<easytiger_home> xine
<shonen> does the default ubuntu feisty kernel support ipsets?
<elkbuntu> easytiger_home, there is no official ubuntu laptop company, however system76.com has ubuntu laptops
<William7532> Ok injen I tried ddcprobe and it said the bottom horizontal was off but changing that didn't have any effect
<younghacker> =o
<ormandj> easytiger_home: I have :p
<easytiger_home> elkbuntu: thats the one thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostlySnow: Easy to get going.. without ndiswrapper
<GhostlySnow> yea but it dosnt work
<sivik> bobjill: get rid of the ca in all the repo locations, that should fix it
<William7532> I still only see 4:3 resolutions in the screen resolution preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostlySnow: WHat all have you tried so far?
<GhostlySnow> the button on the labtop dosnt work
<aelliott> daedra see if "export TERM=vt100" helps
<sivik> GhostlyDeath, mine does with the bcm43xx firmware
<GhostlySnow> hmmm
<daedra__> aelliott: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> GhostlySnow: fwcutter will get it going
<sivik> Jack_Sparrow, the thing i can't get working is figuring out how to get wpa to work
<GhostlySnow> well the button wont light up on mine
<cdehaan> Hello! I am running Feisty, and when I plug in an HFS+ volume (external HD or iPod, both USB) I can read the contents but not write... #1) Is HFS+ write support included in the default Feisty kernels and #2) If so, how do I write to these?
<sivik> cdehaan: how is the drive being mounted and if its ntfs, its not recommened to write to
<GhostlySnow> when it does it still wont work
<sivik> GhostlyDeath, who cares if the light is on or not as long as it bloody works
<cdehaan> sivik: The drive is being mounted automatically... I can't recall offhand what Feisty uses to do that.
<bullgard4> What is the diffeence between LVM and LVM2?
<bullgard4> What is the difference between LVM and LVM2?
<shonen> cdehaan: if you need stable ntfs write support, install ntfs-3g
<cdehaan> sivik: If it's not well supported, though, I may just reformat the iPod as VFAT
<sivik> cdehaan, what partition type is it
<cdehaan> shonen: Not NTFS... HFS+.
<francis> Jack_Sparrow:
<cdehaan> sivik: HFS+
<shonen> k
<aelliott> daedra also you could try a quick "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" and see if that makes a difference, im afraid i cannot replicate the problem on my box though, ssh to localhost is working fine here
<Injen> William7532: I'm afraid thats my only educated recommendation, anything else will is.. guess.
<sivik> i know nothing about trying to rewirte to hfs+, i hate ipods
<francis> hey i have my wireless card working with ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> francis: yes did you need something, I didnt see a question
<sharaf> could somebody help me with usb 2.0 installation
<panfist> can anyone help me out, apparently i've run into a kernel bug in 2.6.20-15, and i can't boot using either the live CD or alternate CD.
<cdehaan> sivik: I'm sorry you hate HFS+... I am, however, a mac user, and so my love for HFS+ is, of course, unending :)
<francis> thanks a lot for all the help the other day
<sivik> not sure, can't help u with that one
<sivik> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ormandj> cdehaan: as a mac user, your love for HFS+ should have ended a long time ago when you realized it was an unstable POS filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> francis: Not a problem.. glad it is working
<cdehaan> sivik: THanks for your time :)
<ormandj> cdehaan: this coming from an ex apple employee
<sharaf> hi
<daedra> aelliott: ok
<sivik> cdehaan, sorry i can't help u more
<hydrosol> ormandj,  lol :)
<sharaf> how do i install USB 2.0 drivers
<cdehaan> ormandj: I was being sarcastic, but I've actually never had an issue with HFS+... what do you recommend instead?
<sharaf> ????
<francis> Any here using the hp tx 1000 series laptop
<davf> I'm getting a PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA error installing winxp in Qemu in Ubuntu
<francis> Jack_Sparrow: dude you RoCk
<cdehaan> ormandj: What OS X calls UFS?
<ormandj> cdehaan: for what purpose? if you're going to run OSX, HFS+ is really the only game in town for your system
<davf> sorry, running windows xp in Qemu. Works without kqemu
<ormandj> but any kind of storage, use something else
<Jack_Sparrow> francis: Thanks, I occasionally get one right
<ormandj> XFS, JFS - doesn't matter - just NOT HFS+! :p
<ormandj> ZFS should be in 10.5 and that's a good route to go
<obf213> anyone know how to turn of that like auto fill word thing in OO writer
<cdehaan> ormandj: Right, my MacBook runs HFS+... I thought there was an option to use UFS instead, though I could be lying, on my main volume
<Injen> Haha http://www.oreilly.com/pub/h/1963 uses freenode on its irc over telnet example. :)
<ormandj> cdehaan: there is, but it sucks. don't even waste your time trying UFS on an osx system, stuff starts randomly breaking
<iAlice> Hi everyone! Since today I can't start any programs that use OpenGL: Error-Message: "Xfree86-DRI missing!"... Maybe some updates are to blame. Is there any history of the last updates made in ubuntu?
<daedra> aelliott: hey I did do a ssh-keygen a while back
<cdehaan> ormandj: OK, so HFS+ until 10.5 and then use ZFS?
<ormandj> iAlice: open your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file and look through it to see if DRI is enabled or not
<daedra> aelliott: do you think that would affect logging in?
<ormandj> cdehaan: nope, 10.5 will only let you use ZFS on non-boot drives. you're stuck with HFS+ for a while yet ;)
<daedra> aelliott: the thing is I can putty ssh in from windows just fine
<aelliott> daedra i wouldnt have thought so, because you can ssh in from windows ok
<daedra__> damn
<iAlice> Section "DRI" \n Mode 0666 \n EndSection
<cdehaan> ormandj: Ah. Do you know of any articles explaining why HFS+ sucks? I'll admit I've never looked into it, but that's mostly because I"ve never had (Or never pinpointed it as the culprit) issues with HFS+
<sharaf> hi iAlice
<ormandj> cdehaan: i use macs for my hobby (music production/composition) and i've had nothing but trouble with HFS+, random filesystem screwups being the #1 issue. Disk Warrior helps, but it's still a PITA. Then again, I've known many people who never had an issue.
<GMWeezel> The volume switches on my keyboard change the wrong sound card volume; fix tips?
<iAlice> and Section "Module" ... Load "dri" ...
<PhoenixGI> Is there a channel that is more geared for the new Ubuntu user?
<cdehaan> ormandj: I could see usage being a difference -- admittedly most of my computer usage, at least on my Mac laptop, is pretty basic.
<sharaf> hi GMWeezel, could u possibly help me with usb2.0 installation
<pedro> how can i know the info of my hard drive?. I mean the filesystem, the mount point, the partition ...
<ormandj> cdehaan: my "HFS+ sucks" argument is based on my past experience with HFS+ filesystem corruption, both on personal machines and also with the multitude of failed computer apple recieved back while I was working for them
<ormandj> if you check wikipedia about HFS+ you'll probably get all the information you could ever want
<GMWeezel> sharaf: a PCI usb card?
<Enselic> pedro: df -h     for example    also try     sudo fdisk -f
<Enselic> pedro: sudo fdisk -l         i mean
<BenLinkr> HFS+ isn't that bad if you immediatally throw out the rubbish format job at the factory.
<sharaf> i've no extra card, it's built in with ma motherboard intel 865gm
<ormandj> cdehaan: basically, what i'm trying to impress upon you is that you should make sure you have a good backup policy in place, because you really can't rely on that filesystem to maintain integrity, hardware issues aside
<larsemil> i get errormsg telling me that something is using my soundcard.. but nothing is
<cdehaan> ormandj: I do regular backups, so I should be pretty safe.
<ormandj> cdehaan: now, truly, you should have a good backup policy regardless (especially on a laptop) ;)
<panfist> can anyone please help me figure out how to install feisty...both the live and alternate install CDs start booting, then fail. apparently this is some kind of kernel bug introduced with the new kernel in feisty?
<cdehaan> ormandj: And this macbook has been in... 5 times in the past year, yes... so I am already on that track.
<vinay> on a laptop, is there a way to switch from internal to external display without restarting X ? ..
<ormandj> cdehaan: yeah, the only pain is doing the reinstall, but it's not much more than 10-15 minutes of your life for the OS and then another 30 for software :p
<sharaf> GMWeezel:i've no extra card, it's built in with ma motherboard intel 865gm
<oellinux> hi
<pedro> My HD its 400GB NFTS. Can i format to FAT32 ?
<BenLinkr> vinay: What kind of card is it?
<cdehaan> ormandj: Of course if I have any luck at all my persuasive argument with the Apple Store manager should mean a replacement this week.
<ormandj> vinay: depends on card afaik
<larsemil> vinay, for me i push fn + f4
<GMWeezel> sharaf: if it's built into the motherboard what's the problem? Linux doesnt recognize it?
<ormandj> cdehaan: actually, after 3 times in the shop with the same issue, the company policy is to replace
<jcku393> hey guys, is there a channel where people just talk about hardwear issues, i have a question about RAM.
<ormandj> if it's been in 5 times for the same issue
<ormandj> they're fucking you in the ass
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ormandj
<ubotu> ormandj: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sharaf> GMWeezel:Right now, copying from flash drives is a big pain, it takes like 10 mins for a small file
<cdehaan> ormandj: Yup, and I pointed that out. Lots of issues have been intermittent or showed up after repair, so this is pretty much the final straw for me.
<ormandj> they're shagging you in the chute? :p
<BenLinkr> vinay: I do it by my driver settings, with an ATI card.
<oellinux> i have non-vital problem. i want to know if it is possible to assign to different softwares/plugins the playback of audio/video streaming in mozilla firefox
<sharaf> GMWeezel: So i figured it's still running on USB 1.1 or something
<vinay> ormandj, larsemil: I have a button on the keyboard to do this, but how does X have to be configured to understand that the button was pressed and displays should be shifted around?.. note i have an nvidia chipset with proprietory drivers
<ormandj> cdehaan: sounds like you've just gotten a crappy apple store/manager. call up apple and talk to them, they'll have all your ticket info, and should be able to issue you a new machine
<GMWeezel> sharaf: sounds like it could just be the flash drive not supporting USB 2.0. have you tried it on windows?
<sharaf> GMWeezel: n no linux hasn't recognized USB2.0 till now
<William7532> damn, so now I installed the "intel" driver instead of the i810 and I can't even get into gnome now
<cdehaan> ormandj: and it's been ridiculous things like my backlight flickering for no reason, my entire case's paint chipping off (when the black one seemed like a good idea to me I have no idea), battery life of ~1 hour, etc.
<sharaf> yup, it worked quite fine
<vinay> BenLinkr: ya i saw instructions on doing this with aticonfig ... trying to find something that would do it with nvidia !
<cdehaan> ormandj: I was always dealing with a different store -- we finally have another one closer to me (only an hour away now) so I went there this time
<sharaf> GMWeezel: yup, it worked quite fine on windows
<GMWeezel> sharaf: in that case im not sure; my flash drive works at a good speed and much faster than on windows so not sure how to help you; sorry
<BenLinkr> vinay: Drats, I use ATI cards all over the place... try looking up "twinview how to" on the ubuntu forums.
<William7532> I got to go now anyway, thanks for all the help I'll probably be back in a while
<sharaf> GMWeezel: oh k, no probs, anyways, thanx for ur time
<ormandj> cdehaan: ahh, good, maybe you'll have better luck with this one. my email is ormandj@gmail.com, you should shoot me a line if you still have problems, i still know plenty of people @ apple corp.
<BenLinkr> I think twinview is the Nvidia one.
<Maoserr> Hello, Does anyone know of an introduction to scripting for Ubuntu?
<cdehaan> ormandj: I'll keep that in mind, thanks much!
<ormandj> maoserr: what kind of "scripting" would you like to do?
<Maoserr> I'm just looking for something simple, that lets me execute two programs in succession
<Dhraakellian> where the feisty is libdvdcss?
<ormandj> so probably a bash shell script
<Maoserr> yea
<Dhraakellian> I have multiverse and universe enabled
<pedro> How can i changed my HD Format ?
<larsemil> vinay, for me it just happends. never configured anyything. but then on the other hand i get the same resolution on the external as the internal
<tehtechman> Maoserr: two progs in sucession...  "prog1 && prog2"
<Maoserr> ok, thanks for the tip
<Dhraakellian> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd says to install libdvdcss2, but I can't find it with Synaptic or apt-cache search
<BenLinkr> Dhraakellian: I really don't think those are in many of the popular repos. Maybe media-ubuntu has them?
<ormandj> maoserr: just search for "bash shell script tutorial" on google.com and you should find what you need, but another way to do it, is just put the commands on the CLI like this: "ps aux; df -h", which would execute ps aux, then after it finished, df -h
<Dhraakellian> BenLinkr: then why would the official docs say that it's in Universe or Multiverse?
<pedro> gparted, dont found my external HD? How can i change the file system HD ?
<narfy> I'm try to make dapper print with cups for the lan. I have it working for local printing. To make it work for the lan, do I just at ipp://hostname:631 (hostname replace by my hostname)?
<dfgas> how do i set the default card again with alsactl?
<vinay> larsemil: alrigfht, i'll have to play around with this some more... thanks :-)
<ormandj> narfy: you might want to read the cups docs and realize ubuntu's version at least back when i messed with it in 6.10) was pretty jacked up (no web iface/etc) so setting up a print server might be "fun"
<ormandj> an easier (and cheaper, if you find time == money) way would be just to pick up a print server for your printer
<cdehaan> ormandj: Should I be concerned about ext3?
<ormandj> or get a network printer
<triden1> ormandj: Really? My cups setup was fine in 6.10.
<ormandj> cdehaan: nope, ext3 isn't the fastest of all FSs, but it's decent
<cdehaan> ormandj: OK, just making sure I shouldn't start worrying about that too, haha
<ormandj> triden1: well, i was dealing with about 17 different printers, and printing over the network, and i had a relatively negative experience getting it to "work". once I mucked with it and got the web iface up, it was simple as pie, but the gnome control panel stuff didn't cut it
<ormandj> cdehaan: hehe, no. best policy is always to keep backups, but ext3 seems much more stable than hfs+.
<triden1> ormandj: Heh, that's 15 more than I needed.
<narfy> ormandj: ok, which ubuntu version has printing for the lan via cups as a no brainer, if any?
<hammedhaaret> Hi.   how do i uninstall a limewire install that doesn't work?
<triden1> narfy: I think all of them do... enable sharing.
<ormandj> narfy: well, it depends on what you're talking about - are you talking about a locally connected printer on one machine being shared? or a network printer?
<triden1> hammedhaaret: How'd you install it?
<narfy> ormandj: locally connected printer on one machine being shared. lpd style.
<ormandj> for a simple setup, as triden1 mentioned, it should be doable with any recent revision of ubuntu
<tehtechman> hammedhaaret: apt-get remove if you used the pack manager
<ormandj> narfy: i've never tried to share out a local printer, hopefully somebody else can help you with that, i've always just worked with network printers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by PriceChild
<hammedhaaret> triden1 & tehtechman: uuuhmm.... didn't use the manager. think i did it with a .bin file or somethin
<triden1> hammedhaaret: A script?
<tehtechman> hammedhaaret: did it ask u for a root pw?
<triden1> Well, it's not a package officially, so apt-get remove won't do it
<narfy> ormandj: sigh. I chose dapper 'cos it was supposed to have fixes etc support until 2009. I guess network printing via sharing a local normal printer isn't something a normal desktop user really does.
<tehtechman> triden1: didnt know that... i dont use ubun
<ormandj> hammedhaaret: where is it installed at?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have an acer aspire 5100 that hangs on every live cd I have thrown at it so I decided to overwrite the entire hard drive using DBAN..  and I get half way through the overwrite and it just powers down.  Anyone know where I should begin this google adventure?
<ormandj> hammedhaaret: ie: to run limewire, what did you click - where was it?
<triden1> narfy: I did... let me go get that guide I used.
<triden1> narfy: Windows -> Ubuntu, Ubuntu -> Ubuntu, or the grabbag?
<ormandj> narfy: for a desktop pc, you should probably stick with the latest current release of ubuntu (feisty fawn/7.04 at this time). LTS (6.06/dapper) was more for enterprise workstation/servers where longevity of a platform is important - it also means having old stuff/lacking functionality.
<hammedhaaret> don't really know.... how do I find out?  im quite new to linux as you probably figured out
<ormandj> Guilty_as_Sin: toss it out the window
<narfy> triden1: cool. just point me to where I can read it. linuxes -> ubuntu dapper printserving
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol..  felt like it a few times
<GOD> !fishsticks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fishsticks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ImmortalEVENT> Hey guys Im having some sudo problems .. can I get some help?
<ormandj> Guilty_as_Sin: if the laptop is shutting down with DBAN running it's probably heat related
<hammedhaaret> ormandj: its in the menu, under internet
<ormandj> maybe a dead fan or something
<triden1> narfy: That's easy, especially if you are using gnome on all of them.
<ormandj> hammedhaaret: right click and select properties
<mcantor> Hey guys.  I just fresh-installed Kubuntu and for some reason, when I type :help in vim, it says "No tags file" "Sorry, no help for help.txt".  Whawt gives?
<ormandj> and it should tell you where the icon points to
<basvg> hey all ... just installed emacs metapackage on Feisty. When I start it all I get is a new window with a lot of squares instead of nicely formatted text... any clues on what's going wrong?
<GOD> !the murder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the murder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guilty_as_Sin> I think you may be right
<PriceChild> GOD, please don't abuse the bot
<Guilty_as_Sin> side fan is not kicking out anything
<ormandj> mcantor: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<joe_> hi all
<ImmortalEVENT> .. hey
<jeff_> Anyone here use xfce instead of gnome? i have some questions about setting up my menus.
<GOD> sorry, just funny, he does not do this in message
<easytiger_home> this dell TrueLife display thing. does that just mean glossy screen?
<hammedhaaret> ormandj: at what? the icon? its just a command.... "limewire" it says
<PriceChild> jeff_, #xubuntu maybe?
<easytiger_home> causei hate glossy screen
<genefitz> With laptops, I know this one, after so long one of my 2 cpu fans went out.. If I don't keep the notebook elevated, where there is plenty of room for air to get to my remaining cpu fan, the heat shuts it down..
<ormandj> hammedhaaret: whatever, the button you click to start it, right click on it this time and choose properties
<ImmortalEVENT> I'm Having some mode problems on sudo  and permissions I need to revert in order to do any thing any help ??
<narfy> ormandj: no, icewm on the rest (debian lightweight). But they were using cups before. Just the printserver (also debian originallY) died and so I thought I'd give ubuntu a go.
<genefitz> I have ordered another fan, and let me tell ya, they ain't cheap
<GOD> but i think he is lying, i think he knows something about the murder
<ormandj> genefitz: nor are laptops fun to take apart/put back together
<hammedhaaret> ormandj: ive done that.... it's just a command. no path....
<triden1> narfy: On computer with printer, Adminstration -> Printers, -> Global Settings -> Share printers.
<triden1> narfy: On others, Global Settings -> Detect Lan shares.
<triden1> /connect
<ImmortalEVENT> ????
<genefitz> ormandj, you ain't joking
<ormandj> hammedhaaret: ok, open a terminal, and type "which limewire"
* basvg shrugs and hand-compiles emacs
<ormandj> basvg: you're going to the bad place
<mcantor> ormandj: Is there a KDE equivalent of that, or will KDE just play nice with vim-full?
<Guilty_as_Sin> ok, temporary fix in place..  (laptop in freezer)
* ImmortalEVENT needs help and starts to dance willy nilly
<hammedhaaret> ormandj: ok... /usr/bin/
<dr_willis> mcantor,  it works well for me
<Guilty_as_Sin> lmao
<basvg> ormandj: 'xcuse me?
<ImmortalEVENT> lol
<mcantor> dr_willis: Jolly good.
<basvg> ormandj: the package seems seriously borked so.. time to move on and try if handcompiling works
<ormandj> mcantor: there are no vim UIs not written in gtk. you don't need vim-full, i installed it and never use the GUI version
<ImmortalEVENT> I guess ill wait
<ormandj> basvg: it's EMACS dude - of course it doesn't work
<Dhraakellian> mcantor: there's a kvim, but I don't know if Ubuntu has it.  GVim with gtk-qt is quite satisfactory for me
<genefitz> Note,  laptop will also overheat if it is set in a place where air can't get to the fans at all, like on the carpet, on a cloth desk cover, and such..
<triden1> Gosh I hate flakey wireless.
<dr_willis> !find kvim
<mcantor> ormandj: You mean, there are no Vim UIs written in Qt?
<narfy> triden1: I'm on dapper. That menu sequence isn't there for local printers.A
<ubotu> Package/file kvim does not exist in feisty
<basvg> ormandj: not here to start a holy war... vim-user myself but others on this box need emacs
<manitou_> hi is it any howto to install ubuntu on amd64 (x2) with flash , java , etc. ?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm at my desk..
* Dhraakellian wonders if/when Yzis will ever be ready
<triden1> narfy: Really? Then it's time to go edit cubs.conf.
<ormandj> basvg: i was only making a joke, you just didn't seem to get it so i was explaining :p
<mcantor> Dhraakellian: Well, I only ever use it on the command line anyway, really
<basvg> ormandj: :-)
<tazz_> need help with download to update fiefox is a gz filebut cant it working
<ormandj> basvg: i could care less what OS (editor in vim's case) people use :p
<Dhraakellian> mcantor: yes, there is a Vim with Qt/KDE gui
<dr_willis> manitou_,  note that you proberly do NOT NOT NOT. want to use the '64bit' version of Ubuntu. stick with the 32bit version.
<triden1> narfy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu?highlight=%28NEtworkPrinting%29
<Flannel> !flash64 | manitou_
<ubotu> manitou_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Guilty_as_Sin> I think I may have damaged the hard drive..  but the heat scenario plays out
<hammedhaaret> ormandj: ok... its in /usr/bin/
<ormandj> yuck, well, UIs on vim in general suck :p
<genefitz> check at the bottom and the side of the notebook for heat, check to see if the fans are running, check if the heat is blowing out the side or the back..
<mcantor> Dhraakellian: But it's not in the Ubuntu repos?
<ormandj> hammedhaaret: that's bad. it means that .bin you ran installed crap all in your system's base install
<Dhraakellian> mcantor: you could look
<ormandj> see if there is an uninstaller build into that .bin
<Dhraakellian> but I doubt it's there for some reason
<Dhraakellian> mcantor: speaking as a dyed-in-the-wool KDE user, GVim is fine
<Guilty_as_Sin> I used the alternate cd to install kubuntu a month back and edited raid.. think I may poked around where I did not belong
<mcantor> Dhraakellian: Doesn't seem like it's there.  (apt-cache search vim qt brings up nothing, really)
<Dhraakellian> mcantor: kvim
<mcantor> Dhraakellian: Yeah, I'v ebeen using it for a while, it's just that I reinstalled yesterday and forgot how I set everything up
<Dhraakellian> search for that
<mcantor> Dhraakellian: nope
<ormandj> mcantor: really, why?? :)
<ormandj> UIs in vim suck
<Guilty_as_Sin> no wait that was on the desktop because I wanted to make two drives one continuous space..  I remember now
<mcantor> ormandj: Why what?
<Dhraakellian> oh, and if you manage to get it installed, make sure you have it set to use a monospaced font
<Guilty_as_Sin> nm..  must be the heat issue
<hammedhaaret> ormandj: :C    crap..... the program really sucks...    where could i find the uninstaller if its in the .bin?    just run the .bin again?
<mcantor> ormandj: BTW, installing vim-full worked like a dream.
<ormandj> mcantor: they are pointless, they just slow the workflow down
<mcantor> Dhraakellian: Of course!  Using Vim with anything but a monospace font would be anathema.
<Dhraakellian> proportional fonts in KVim are... interesting
<ormandj> if you get good with vim, you should never be using a mouse or even the arrow keys (unless you remapped them to macros)
<ImmortalEVENT> I don't want to keep typing this.. but i dont know what else to do..  Um..  Im having some sudo  mode problems where I get this message "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0460, should be 0440" , I can't do a init=/bin/bash in kernal , and when I go into recovery mode and try to do a chmod 440 /etc/sudoers it says I do not have the right permissions.   GAh.. plz help plz plz plz
<Dhraakellian> mcantor: read: the window very quickly resizes down to about 10-20px wide
<genefitz> Guilty, usually when a notebook just shuts itself off, it is either a heat or a power issue
<Dhraakellian> don't ask me why.  it just does
<tazz_> i have a p4
<ormandj> hammedhaaret: read the documentation (should be a README or something) - if that fails, try running the bin with --help after it
<mcantor> ormandj: I've been using Vim for 5 years, dude.  Trust me, I know
<mcantor> ormandj: I just wanted the help files
<Dhraakellian> heh... and I've known this one to shut off due to heat issues when the bottom is barely warmalmost coolto the touch
<mcantor> ormandj: I'm not entirely sure how I got sidetracked into the GUI discussion
<ormandj> mcantor: so avoid those nasty UIs! :p yeah. i had the same issue, that's why i suggested vim-full. it does the gnome UI crap but just don't use it
<Dhraakellian> on bootup, that is
<genefitz> I run a desklet that keeps track of my cpu use and heat...
<chattr> hi
* ImmortalEVENT dances
<defcon_> where can I find what I can remove from /etc/init.d because somehow something is getting ran and killing my wifi
<Guilty_as_Sin> well the thing is, when it has an OS.. whether it be ubuntu, kubuntu, windows, etc.  it runs great..
<ormandj> mcantor: i wish there was a vim-full-nogui package ;)
<Guilty_as_Sin> it's only during live cd's and installation
<narfy> triden1: aha. got it, thanks. The problem was the client configs need fixing to conform to the ubuntu ipp address. Thanks ormandj triden1
<ormandj> narfy: awesome, glad you got it working!
<mcantor> ormandj: That would be pretty awesome
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh and DBAN and Webroot
<chattr> is there a possibility to create flash animations like mms flash ?
<ImmortalEVENT> ?
<genefitz> Guilty, here's an idea, try re-installing it's original OS, and see what happens.. If it loads, then you can re-try Ubuntu. When you re-install the native OS, it usually does a complete computer re-set. Kicks it back to how it should hae been from the factory
<ormandj> mcantor: looks like "sudo apt-get install vim vim-common" might do the trick minus the GUI stuff
<chattr> is there a possibility to create flash animations like mms flash ?
<mimik> is there a program i can use to fool a site into believing my ip is from the us or canada?
<mcantor> ormandj: hmmm, well, I already have vim-full
<ormandj> mimik: you'd need an anonymizer or something like that
<dr_willis> mimik,  try that 'tor' router proxy project. :) it ramdamizes things
<mimik> thanks ill look it up
<triden1> chattr: Flash is usually done in director, see macromed... no, adobe now.
<ormandj> mcantor: yeah, same here, just saying if you really want to get rid of vim-full and the gui related packages, you could go that route. personally, i'd just leave it as is :p
<Traveler7> mimik i'll send your IP to RIAA
<ormandj> tor sucks, slow as poop
<Guilty_as_Sin> well I have tried that, and it went great..  but I tried booting Sabayon live..  no gui..   tried booting ubuntu studio..  powers down..  tried installing kubuntu (alternate cd) in text mode.. and can't retrieve software packaging
<manitou_> strange my realplayer crashes somethimes ? (when watching video)
<chattr> triden1,  so is there something like this for ubuntu? i dont want to use windose...
<Guilty_as_Sin> return back to windows, runs great..
<basvg> hmff, emacs even dumps core... weird
<genefitz> Guilty, I have an idea. What processor does your notebook have?
<ormandj> sounds like other problems basvg
<Traveler7> Guilty_as_Sin you have foulty cd recorder
<ormandj> run gdb on emacs
<ormandj> and see what's going on
<triden1> chattr: I'd haven't heard of flash creation on ubuntu recently, flash is owned by Adobe...
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have had a few distros on it before and running great..  this seems to be the "issue of the week" for me
<ormandj> do a stack trace, that should give you an idea
<Guilty_as_Sin> now that is a possibilty as well
<chattr> triden1,  also no possibilty then :/
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have had a trouble out of this pioneer
<triden1> Actually, chattr, hold on.
<Guilty_as_Sin> you know you can't even get firmware for it?
<Traveler7> Guilty_as_Sin try reflashing firmware
<genefitz> guilty, are you running an amd 64 bit processor?
<Guilty_as_Sin> pioneer only supports the k16... not the k16rs..
<triden1> chattr: It's a lucky day, I think some projects are tackling that problem.
<dfgas> how do i set my default sound card in alsa?
<triden1> chattr: http://linuxappfinder.com/development/flash
<Guilty_as_Sin> and acer does not have firmware for it either
<triden1> dfgas: volume-control?
<chattr> triden1,  hui thanks
<dfgas> no its done with the alsactl just don't remember how
<Guilty_as_Sin> so if neither the manufacturer(pioneer) nor the pc assembler (acer) have the firmware..  where would I gert it?
<Guilty_as_Sin> get*
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have been in circles over this
<stuart_> hmm.. amsn does seem to take up a lot of resources, doesn't it
* triden1 screams at his wireless again.
<triden1> stuart_: Java does that.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I called pioneer and they have no idea.. the guy on the phone said contact acer and acer says contact pioneer
<larson999> triden1, kick that keyring while you're at it
<ImmortalEVENT> Um..  Im having some sudo  mode problems where I get this message "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0460, should be 0440" , I can't do a init=/bin/bash in kernal , and when I go into recovery mode and try to do a chmod 440 /etc/sudoers it says I do not have the right permissions.   GAh.. plz help
<Vai_Ro> can any one help me install g15 tools for fiesty?
<Guilty_as_Sin> moral of the story, don't buyt an acer
<stuart_> triden1, happen to know any alternatives that still have proper msn support?
<dfgas> hmmm maybe asound
<ladydoor> stuart_: bitlbee does, I believe, if you like IRC
<dfgas> bah i don't remember now
<ormandj> hey folks, what network laser printer are most of you happy with using? i need to get a new one for my house, this HP is turning out to be a POS
<larson999> Guilty_as_Sin, conference them both in.  that sometimes makes for funny conversations.  doesn't usually help the situation though.
<genefitz> guilty, don't you love that? The pioneer people will say "call Acer" the acer people will say "call pioneer"
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol.. your right
<triden1> stuart_: Unless you truely care for webcam support and the ocassional... custom emotion, Gaim/Pidgin works.
<Guilty_as_Sin> that would be great
<genefitz> anything to keep from actually having to perform customer service...lol
<stuart_> ladydoor, will try, thanks.
<stuart_> triden1, Gaim has file send/receive, right?
<ImmortalEVENT> yup
<ladydoor> stuart_: You might also like Gaim/Pidgen.
<ImmortalEVENT> can any answer my question?
<zenspirit> Hi all ... question from a linux/ubuntu noob (yes another one :p ) How do i make pidgin launch when i start ubuntu (startup script?)
<triden1> stuart_: Yep, was sending zips a plenty yesterday.
<aelliott> does anyone know if Fiesty uses prelinking as standard?
<triden1> News: windows Vista Helps Boost Sales Of... Windows XP by 50%!
<stuart_> triden1, could you get a display pic of yourself up as well?
<triden1> stuart_: Yup.
<ImmortalEVENT> Um..  Im having some sudo  mode problems where I get this message "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0460, should be 0440" , I can't do a init=/bin/bash in kernal , and when I go into recovery mode and try to do a chmod 440 /etc/sudoers it says I do not have the right permissions.   GAh.. plz help
<ladydoor> triden1: Yeah, it seems like GNU hardly even needs the BadVista campaign--MS did it all themselves.
<jetscreamer> boot single
<triden1> stuart_: If you want to test stuff with me, I'll be happy to add you.
<justin420> hi everybody. can anybody tell me how to get swat WORKING on feisty? ive installed netkit-inetd and xinetd and made sure that the off part is not in front of the swat line ( which is the only line in /etc/inet.d.conf ) .  I am stumped at this point, and its top priority right now to get swat working.
<jetscreamer> boot single ImmortalEVENT
<larson999> hmmm, reactos just released 3.3.  wonder if i should try it
<aelliott> i used vista for 3 months and i have to say its really bad
<ImmortalEVENT> boot single?
<ImmortalEVENT> what do you mean
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah it suckas
<genefitz> I won't say anything bad about Vista. I have a dual boot Vista/ubuntu system
<Guilty_as_Sin> sucks*
<aelliott> even browsing to a folder on the root of your disk takes ages lol
<jetscreamer> ImmortalEVENT: when you boot, chose single or rescue... if it's not there, hit e, hit e again, edit the kernel line add it to the end
<ladydoor> ImmortalEVENT: When you boot, you should see a line that says "press escape to enter the menu"
<larson999> i love vista!  it made my wife finally switch to linux
<rambo3> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stuart_> triden1, it's okay, wouldn't wanna trouble you so much, but how'd you set up a display pic in Gaim? i didn't see the option
<ladydoor> ImmortalEVENT: do that, and there should be an option that says "single" or "recovery mode"
<vas> hey I have set up Samba onmy server, but when i try to access the share with my mac laptop, I see it in it's rightful Workgroup, and the name comes up correct, but when I click the share to connect it tells me the Alias is gone and I can not find it
<ImmortalEVENT> yeah I got that part already
<Guilty_as_Sin> my wife uses it, I hate it..  I'm having to run half of her crap in compatibilty mode..  not to mention all the holes I had to poke in the firewall just to get the basic stuff working like media center for instance
<dr_willis> hmm.. dont ya love reading user reviews of products and every other one is a 1 or 2 out of 10, while the others are all 8 to 9out of 10...
<Dhraakellian> jetscreamer: so that's how one would disable the fancy graphical progressbar while booting?
<triden1> stuart_: I updated my GAIM to pidgin, let me open my old copy quickly.
<vas> srry to ask that here, but ubuntu-sever channel almost always has no one talking
<dr_willis> Looking for a decent new printer for My system. :) mine is 10 yrs old.
<aelliott> vista works in linux's favor because once people use it, XP seems dated, but then again vista is unusable - so no choice other than linux :)
<jetscreamer> Dhraakellian: yes except just take splash off, and maybe quiet
<Guilty_as_Sin> redicka' iculousness
<Dhraakellian> jetscreamer: on the liveCD, I was just removing splash
<triden1> dr_willis: I like my HP printers, fairly well supported.
<Dhraakellian> jetscreamer: is that permanent or just per-boot?
<rambo3> dr_willis,  some  HP
<triden1> stuart_: Bottom right, the little photo thing.
<jetscreamer> spash is set somewhere else not in defoptions , i forget where... <--for permanent
<Dhraakellian> okay
<unimatrix9> seen mac os x keynote? vote for an ubuntu keynote every release!
<jetscreamer> no quiet is set elsewhere
<jetscreamer> spalsh is in defoptions iirc
<zacdavis> bleh, keynote...
<unimatrix9> keynote on ubuntu !
<stuart_> triden1, upgraded? is pidgin better tehn?
<unimatrix9> would that not be great?
<dr_willis> rambo3,  thats what im looking at now. Seeing some very nice all in one products
<triden1> stuart_: Well, it's just that gaim is discontinued, so, I went to pidgin.
<zacdavis> i wouldn't care if keynote came to ubuntu
<unimatrix9> or at least some great video's showing off ubuntu, would you prefer that?
<zacdavis> triden1: GAIM is Pidgin
<dr_willis> A Scanning QUestion. For a "network scanner/all in one printer gizmo" can linux even USE a network enabled scanner?
<ImmortalEVENT> Ok, Im having trouble with sudo  I edited the permissions under /ect and now it wont let me do any thing else to revert it back.. IT gives me this error sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0460, should be 0440..   I know that I can type Chmod 440 to revert it back but when I do it says I don't have the right permissions which brings me back to the start.. I just want to be able to revert what I did on /ect permissions so that I can
<Pricey> !offtopic | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unimatrix9> ubuntu is off topic?
<rambo3> dr_willis,  i have just a printer 1 year old. works good. not as best printuout on linux. don't know about all in one types
<zacdavis> lol....
<unimatrix9> in your opinion?
<Pricey> unimatrix9, anything but ubuntu support is offtopic here
<FFForever> when will ubuntu tribe 2 be out?
<unimatrix9> hmm, strange \
<Pricey> FFForever, #ubuntu+1 please
<triden1> zacdavis: Yeah, but the GAIM branch is dead in the water, if I remember correctly.
<zacdavis> so everything that is being talked about here is off-topic then
<unimatrix9> thats the first time i see you around here privey
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<unimatrix9> pricey
<Flannel> ImmortalEVENT: next time don't mess with permissions in /etc, that's always a bad idea.  Reboot into recovery mode (at your GRUB menu) and ou'll be able to fix it
<Hammwell> how do i find out what version I'm running from command line?
<Flannel> Hammwell: lsb_release -a
<genefitz> Rambo, my HP officejet works wonderful. Of course, it has it's dedicated fax line (direct to the printer) And I haven't found a reason to use the scanner (since I have owned it)
<aelliott> Hammwell: "uname -r"
<leetcharmer> is there an easy way to setup a network media server that you can easily upload files to and stream from?
<genefitz> but the printer works like a charm :-)
<stuart_> triden1, oh okay. does pidgin show 'MSN nickname quotes' ?
<Pricey> unimatrix9, lets please stop the offtopic talk and move to #ubuntu-offtopic or pm
<Hammwell> aelliot: thx!
<dr_willis> genefitz,  looking at all the new goodies in the store today.. doing research befor i buy. :)
<sauvin> Does xfce have no taskbar or virtual desktops?
<triden1> stuart_: I'm pretty sure, you mean that little text under the name? Yeah.
<unimatrix9> i was not talking to you was i?
<unimatrix9> :P
<dr_willis> Looking at the HP L7680 for my next printer. ANyone have any experience with it and Linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<mcantor> sauvin: Xfce has both.
<stuart_> triden1, k. will get that. so i apt-get install pidgin?
<sauvin> Where?
<mcantor> sauvin: Are you on a fresh install of Xubuntu?
<triden1> stuart_: Not in the repo yet, you'll have to download it from a website.
<sauvin> Just ubuntu.
<ImmortalEVENT> Hey flannel ... I tried to reboot into recovery and tried to fix what ever i did.. and still no luck..  permissions wont allow me to do any thing
<unimatrix9> whats you problem any way?
<sauvin> but yes, it's relatively fresh.
<mcantor> sauvin: You've installed the xubuntu-desktop package, then?
<triden1> stuart_: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<Flannel> ImmortalEVENT: At the recovery console you should have a root prompt, and you should be able to do whatever you need to do to fix things
<stuart_> triden1, kay. thanks.
<akos> Hello! Is there a way to make my home directory available in windows also?
<sauvin> I don't think so, but on first login, I have options for several things: gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, a few others.
<dr_willis> akos,  use  /install samba and share your HOMES.
<aelliott> Hammwell: if you want to see the version of ubuntu rather than the linux kernel version then you use "cat /etc/issue"
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> aelliott, Hammwell, lsb_release -a
<akos> dr_willis, on the same machine with dual boot 8-|
<triden1> akos: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<mcantor> akos: If you google "windows ext3fs" (or was it ext2fs?) you can install something in Windows that will let it access Linux filesystems.
<justin420> has anybody got swat to work on feisty for them? ived installed netkit-inetd and xinetd and made sure the off part is not there in /etc/inetd.conf.  It is very important that i get swat working on feisty but i cant seem to get it working! ive even tried following the guide at ubuntuguide.org and it still wont work.
<akos> mcantor, thanks
<aelliott> Flannel:  thats a good one :)
<mcantor> sauvin: Huh, I'm a little perplexed by that.  Usually, you shouldn't see those until you've installed their corresponding packages in Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> akos,  thats even easier.. windows can read/write to ext2/3 filesystems
<phixnay> is there a ubuntu floppy I can use on a computer that won't boot from cd?
<dr_willis> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sauvin> I installed "just ubuntu" from a livedvd, and so can't tell you precisley what that means.
<unimatrix9> so...
<mcantor> sauvin: Well, try right-clicking on the desktop and noodling around in the appropriate menus.  Also use the Xfce menu to get into System Settings, and there should be a menu for panels and virtual workspaces and such.
<unimatrix9> i am back
<stuart_> triden1, so what do i do with .deb file again? dpkg -i filename?
<sauvin> mcantor, thanks, I'll try that.
<ImmortalEVENT> ok not to sound newbish but i am... lol  how do you pull up the console in recovery,   is that the terminal if so, when i entered recovery and went to terminal it did not have root prompt?
<unimatrix9> dpkgi -i is correct
<evoluter> Is there any way to see what services are running via the terminal?
<unimatrix9> to install
<mcantor> sauvin: Good luck!  I'd give more thorough help, but I'm in KDE right now.
<triden1> stuart_: If you download it, GDebi or another package manager should do it.
<unimatrix9> dpkg -i
<unimatrix9> sorry
<Awsoonn> evoluter: top
<Flannel> ImmortalEVENT: The recovery console is *only* a terminal
<mcantor> ImmortalEVENT: You have to login first.
<ladydoor> evoluter: ps aux
<unimatrix9> ps aux -a
<stuart_> k.
<sauvin> How about "settings"...? :D I know what you're saying. I'd been using KDE for so long that other desktops leave me lost, confused, alone, cold and scared.
<unimatrix9> wil show a lot
<ladydoor> evoluter: (the ps manpage explains more options)
<mcantor> evoluter: You can also try "top", though I prefer "htop" (which must be installed via aptitude first
<Flannel> ImmortalEVENT: sounds like you didn't actually get to the recovery console, there won't be a login, won't be anything except a root prompt
<evoluter> Got to love the ubuntu community, thanks everyone :-)
<Nemes> How can I change the GNOME language for a second user (and only for him)?
<mcantor> sauvin: Settings should work.  It shouldn't be too hard to find the right dialog.
<ImmortalEVENT> /flannel
<sauvin> Oh, if you swear these things are there, I'll find them, sooner or later.
<stuart-> and what's xfce's window manager again
<mcantor> sauvin: I'm absolutely positive that Xfce has panels and virtual desktops
<mcantor> stuart-: xfwm
<stuart-> thanus? or something? as in gnome's nautilus equivalent
<donald> i'd like to plug in an external monitor to a laptop and use Xinerama.. any help?
<ImmortalEVENT> hrmm... may be there is my solution
<unimatrix9> nemes you could create an user with any language you like i guess
<mcantor> donald: Are you using NVidia or ATI?
<Flannel> stuart-: thunar is the file browser, not the window manager
<donald> nvidia
<stuart-> Flannel, silly me. thanks.
<phixnay> hey, how can I boot a ubuntu cd if the computer won't boot from cd?
<mcantor> phixnay: How do you know it won't boot from CD?
<genefitz> Phix, I don't think you can..
<unimatrix9> phixnay , have you got an floppy drive?
<genefitz> I have never seen a ubuntu floppy set
<Nemes> unimatrix9, how? I cant find nothing at "Users and Groups"
<ImmortalEVENT> .... cause i did go to the grub menu and try to enter the recovery mode...  but as you said there shouldn't be a login and again thats what i saw...  it asked me to press cntrl d for password or something to continue
<Flannel> ImmortalEVENT: right, that's correct.  hit ctrl-d
<Guilty_as_Sin> do you need synergy w/ xinerama?
<phixnay> mcantor: I tried
<donald> Immortal.. that only happens in Ubuntu
<phixnay> unimatrix9: yes
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry, just now heared of xine'
<unimatrix9> nemes , i think you boot up the user you like to use and set language there
<donald> oop.. i mean Debian
<stuart-> also, what package should i download if i already have xubuntu installed but want to change to ubuntu
<mcantor> phixnay: How old is your computer?
<aelliott> phixnay: do you currently have an operating system installed?
<rambo3> phixnay, easies way is to swap HD to other computer with CD
<Flannel> stuart-: ubuntu-desktop
<bmartin> stuart-: ubuntu-desktop
<unimatrix9> phixnay there is an program called smartbootmanager that can be run from floppy to boot cdrom
<Flannel> !install | phixnay
<ubotu> phixnay: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<aelliott> phixnay: if you have windows you can install ubuntu from windows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<stuart-> kay thanks.
<sauvin> However, until I find these things, where did the Konsole I just minimised go!?
<Flannel> phixnay: that first link has a bunch of alternative methods, depending on what you have at your disposal
<donald> synergy or xinerama?
<ImmortalEVENT> yeah.. i did hit cntrl d.. but when it logged back into ubuntu and asked for my user name and pass again and loaded as normal?
<Guilty_as_Sin> theres also wubi
<Crow-> !
<mcantor> sauvin: Try just Alt + Tabbing, dude
<unimatrix9> phixnay , read here http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<phixnay> quite old, it runs 98 but doesn't have internet access.
<Guilty_as_Sin> you can install ubuntu "in" windoze w/ wubi
<phixnay> I'll try the smart boot manager, thatnks guys
<sauvin> Ah! That's OK,then...!!
<unimatrix9> lots of luck!
<ImmortalEVENT> ill try once more and come back just incase... it might have been just some retardedness in my part.. but if not thx again
<donald> so back to dual screens on a laptop.. what i want is to use Xinerama when the CRT is connected and not when it isn't
<Crow-> ok, basic question...i want to install ubuntu like...soonish...though i never ran 2 os on 1 harddrive before...so do i have to go through any additional setups to get something like a dualboot screen on startup?
<Nemes> unimatrix9, but I can't find anything related to language! Do you know where I could set that?
<donald> is there something i can add in xorg.conf to detect the presence of the external monitor?
<Guilty_as_Sin> crow, no.. just install it and you will be presented w/ grub
<mcantor> Crow-: During the install process, the Live CD will help you split your hard drive into two halves, one for Windows, one for Linux.
<Jamesinator> Is there any way to optimize memory usage in Ubuntu? I have 256mb and Windows 2000 ran perfectly, but Ubuntu hogs nearly all of my memory, and makes running 3D apps that ran smoothly in Windows impossible to run on Ubuntu.
<genefitz> Crow, what os are you using now?
<Guilty_as_Sin> that will be where you decide which os to boot
<unimatrix9> nemes , give this site a read on languages
<unimatrix9> http://planet.ubuntu-nl.org/rss10.xml
<Crow-> genefitz, Windows XP
<Nemes> unimatrix9, thank you very much
<mcantor> Jamesinator: You should use Xubuntu, rather than Ubuntu.  Also there are special "low memory" alternative install options.
<unimatrix9> hope it helps , other wise come back here
<Jamesinator> mcantor: I *am* using Xubuntu
<Crow-> mcantor, i still got some free hd space
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah, now partitioning might be a lil scary at first
<Jamesinator> mcantor: I've used both XFCE and GNOME, it makes no difference
<akos> dr_willis, thanks
<tarzeau> Jamesinator: the problem is the software used in ubuntu
<bmartin> Jamesinator: try Fluxbox
<mcantor> Crow-: How big is your hard drive?  How much free space do you have?
<tarzeau> Jamesinator: openoffice, gnome and firefox are memory hogs
<Guilty_as_Sin> just remember that you are deciding what the"new" size of windows is going to be..  not the size of the install
<genefitz> Crow, I am not sure if it works the same in XP, but in cista, at the disk manager, I was able to right click and shrink my windows hard drive, to clear up some un-partitioned space.
<tarzeau> Jamesinator: try livecd.gnustep.org
<unimatrix9> get more ram!
<Crow-> mcantor, 160gb, around 35-40 gb left
<jetscreamer> Jamesinator: try looking in /etc/init.d and see what you don't need
<unimatrix9> its cheap
<mcantor> Crow-: That should work fine.
<tarzeau> unimatrix9: you can't upgrade all computers with memory
<genefitz> Then when I loaded ubuntu, I chose guided using most unused space..
<tarzeau> unimatrix9: besides some bios don't allow more either
<Crow-> mcantor, i know, i just wanted to know how to set up a dualboot ;o
<unimatrix9> i see
<jetscreamer> no xp doesn't resize it's a vista thing
<Injen> When uninstalling something with wine, how do you delete left over Applications/ directories?
<unimatrix9> to bad
<Jamesinator> It's a problem with the Ubuntu install I have itself, even running after disabling all except system-critical boot apps it still is very slow
<mcantor> Crow-: It does it automatically.
<genefitz> Loaded up, grub in the MBR, and when my computer starts I use grub to decide windoes or linux
<Crow-> mcantor, perfect :D thanks for your help heh
<Jamesinator> It shows most frequently with ANYTHING 3D.
<dr_willis> Injen,  wine uses a .wine dir - everything is in there.
<pete83> Jamesinator: what 3d apps are you using, by the way? (and what video card?)
<jetscreamer> Jamesinator: yeah you might check your vid card drivers
<tarzeau> any of you do 3d creation stuff?
<mcantor> Crow-: Hehe, no prob!
<bmartin> Injen, you mean in the GNOME menu? you should be able to right-click on the menu and edit it
<mcantor> Corvinis-V: Remember to defrag first
<Jamesinator> SiS 315e for the video card, and my 3D apps range from simple things like the 3D chess and Neverball to Morrowind (via WINE)
<unimatrix9> sounds like asus terminators
<jetscreamer> sis315? that's like very old isn't it
<bmartin> SiS makes 3D cards?
<jetscreamer> yeh kinda
<cdehaan> haha "kinda."
<bmartin> lol
<Jamesinator> Most likely, but it still ran Morrowind perfectly on Win2k, which seems strange that Ubuntu wouldn't be able to match :\
<unimatrix9> does it run planet ping racer?
<unimatrix9> :P
<cdehaan> Graphic games? You kids and your graphics... ASCII GAMES FTW!
<cdehaan> lol
<mcantor> Jamesinator: wine isn't really that stable in the first place, to be honest.
<Kornbunto> Anyone worked with Nvidia Twinview? I'm trying to find a way to make my desktop function like it did in XP with Ultramon
<g0l> nalioth, good afternoon
<mcantor> cdehaan: Have nethack, will travel
<cdehaan> mcantor: ++
<g0l> i need to talk you
<g0l> nalioth,
<dr_willis> Kornbunto,  assume that NO ONE knows what Ultramon does. :) and Yes i do use twinview
<donald> Kornbunto.. twinview works great
<genefitz> mcnator, wine is very unstable, it seems...
<Kornbunto> Yes it does
<nalioth> hi g0l
<Jamesinator> mcantor: I know, but if (with my old video card) I was able to run Morrowind perfectly on Win2k, why shouldn't something very simple (like 3D chess, which is running natively) work?
<Guilty_as_Sin> unless you running utorrent
<genefitz> Just about everything I have tried to run in wine crashes
<g0l> my chanel #gerardo
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol..  that runs explicitely well
<Kornbunto> But I jsut want applications to show on the task bar on whatever screen they are on
<unimatrix9> jamesinator : this has probably to do with the card, althouhg it has some 3D support, its really at an hold on development
<dr_willis> genefitz,  yep - it can be a gamble.
<mcantor> genefitz: Remarkably unstable.  Not only are they reimplementing the Windows API, they're reimplementing *BUGS* in the Windows API that different programs use.
<unimatrix9> and the windows drivers are better for this card
<putergirl> .
<unimatrix9> .
<unimatrix9> :)
<mcantor> Jamesinator: Everyone seems to be mentioning that it's an older card; perhaps its Linux drivers aren't as up-to-par.
<Jamesinator> unimatrix9: Dang! Well, thanks for the help. I guess I'll just keep saving those cereal boxes to buy a system that's remotely modern.
<vip3rousmango> anyone know if Nero Linux has buffer under-run protection, or is that a windows only thing?
<jetscreamer> Kornbunto: http://linux.hfds.com/files/xorg.conf.debian  & ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/chapter-13.html
<ferronica> how to do port forwarding in ubutnu fiesty fawn GNOME using DELUGE ?
<genefitz> I went out and spent the money on crossover. It works surprisingly well.
<Jamesinator> mcantor: No, they're not. I checked the SiS site and they only had ONE generic Linux driver. D'oh.
<dr_willis> Kornbunto, huh? a little 1 or 2 by the programs name in the tasklisting ?
<unimatrix9> jamesinator : i have the same kind of card for an project at schoool
<sauvin> Hrm... xfce hasn't shown me yet where its virtual desktop(s) might be, but apparently taskbars are in the form of "panels" with nothing preconfigured into them. This *might* be a Good Thing, with a little bit of work.
<genefitz> But it isn't open source, so ya are kinda screwed with it
<unimatrix9> these are games machines with ubuntu, the games
<unimatrix9> i used are flash games...
<donald> so any help on getting xorg or ubuntu to detect if i have an external monitor connected to my laptop??
<unimatrix9> so they do have some fun!
<unimatrix9> :)
<jetscreamer> try alt+2  sauvin, works in some wm's
<unimatrix9> with this old pc
<mcantor> sauvin: Yeah, I mentioned "panels" before.
<pete83> Jamesinator: if you do get a new computer, make sure it's one with really good linux drivers. The Phoronix website is great for reviews of video card drivers
<mcantor> sauvin: Once you have a panel, right click and hit "Add Item", then add a "Desktop Pager".
<mcantor> sauvin: That will let you view your different workspaces
<bmartin> donald, what you're trying to do is a bit beyond the scope of most users... try posting in the forums
<Guilty_as_Sin> speaking of games..  just played sauerbraten for the first time l;ast night..   loved it
<sauvin> Ah.
<genefitz> Donald, have you tried the monitor switch on your notebook? That is usually a process controlled by the mobo
<donald> i see
<Popoi> Hi, what did happen with NVU Web Editor in Repositories? If it's no more, what easy editor can I use?
<unimatrix9> jamesinator : check support for your new pc before you get it ( nvidia cards maybe )
<donald> thanks guys
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah I will never buy another ATI anything
<tarzeau> Popoi: i think it's still on backports.org
<Jamesinator> Ok, thanks guys. Is nVidia the most well-supported Linux Video card?
<tarzeau> Popoi: any editor is good? i prefer mcedit and emacs
<sauvin> OH! I see... I get to decide for MYSELF what gets put on the taskbar!
<bmartin> Jamesinator, i'd have to say yes
<dr_willis> Guilty_as_Sin,  they are known as "AMD" now anyway :) so thats true!
<Guilty_as_Sin> I hate my laptop for the ATI card inside
<mcantor> Jamesinator: So I've heard.  I've had no end of trouble with ATI
<mcantor> sauvin: It works that way in all the DEs
<Jowi> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jamesinator> Righto then.
<bmartin> the drivers are currently proprietary, but the Nouveau project is working on a FOSS implementation
<IndyGunFreak> Guilty_as_Sin: my laptop has intel graphics, and its OK..
<unimatrix9> jowi
<unimatrix9> http://www.planetmy.com/blog/?p=340
<Popoi> tarzeau: Ok, thx, I'll check or maybe I'll try Bluefish ^^
<panfist> hello, i was wondering which were some good/popular media players...im trying out xmms but i was wondering if there was something more like amarok for gnome or xfce
<unimatrix9> get your nvu there
<unimatrix9> backport 7.04
<sauvin> I realise, but in some DEs that fact is less immediately obvious.
<Guilty_as_Sin> something about radeon xpress 1100.. can't get it to fly on any distro
<unimatrix9> http://backports.org/debian/pool/main/n/nvu/nvu_1.0final-0bpo1_i386.deb
<Guilty_as_Sin> not even Sabayon
<jughead> panfist, there's rhythmbox
<mcantor> sauvin: You think so? I always have a blast playing with my DE panels and stuff
<genefitz> I am all about nVidia for graphics cards, and AMD for cpus.
<IndyGunFreak> panfist: if you like xmms, use audacious, xmms doesn't come out w/ new versions anymore(that i know of), and audacious is pretty good.
<bmartin> panfist, you could use Amarok in GNOME or XFCE... do you dislike KDE apps? they always crash for me, even Battle for Wesnoth
<genefitz> Personal prefrence..
<Guilty_as_Sin> and there live disc is 3d accelerated
<Jowi> unimatrix9, good to know if I upgrade to feisty. thanks
<panfist> thank you all for replies
<sauvin> mcantor, I gave up trying to work with gnome and for the longest time decided if a computer doesn't have KDE on it, it's worthless.
<panfist> jughead, i'll try it
<genefitz> Mainly because every ATI card has crapped out on me, and about every intel processor has as well..
<IndyGunFreak> bmartin: Amarok works fine for me under Gnome, what errors do you get when running it.
<panfist> indygunfreak i'll try audacious
<mcantor> sauvin: Hahaha, I've been enejoying KDE for a while.  I forget why I switched away from Gnome
<Popoi> unimatrix9: than you! =)
<mcantor> panfist: I suggest amaroK
<sauvin> I remember why I did. gnome crashed a lot.
<IndyGunFreak> panfist: i like it a lot but your mileage may very, similar to xmms, but w/ more options, etc.
<user01> what ports do i need to forward to get bittorent to function correctly?  im forwarding tcp from router to the static address of my computer, but has 0 upload
<panfist> bmartin im running xubuntu on my celeron laptop and was worried that enabling KDE apps might slow things down
<oasisfai> 
<Kornbunto> dr_willis,  sorry fo the delayed reponse was reading, bascially I just want the bottom panel to show whatever app is active on that monitor, right now they are all shoping up on my primary monitor
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah me2..
<bmartin> IndyGunFreak: i get random crashes in just about every KDE app i use... even Konqueror crashes on me... but I use Fluxbox now (and used to use GNOME) so i don't use many of them
<pete83> panfist: the Gnome clone of Amarok is supposed to be Exaile
<stuart-> eh? anybody know how i can set pidgin up so that i can see their MSN 'nickname quotes'?
<IndyGunFreak> bmartin: i see
<jetscreamer> user01: bittorrent randomizes the ports, change the config if you wnat to limit it
<Guilty_as_Sin> don't care for enlightenment at all
* z waves to all
<panfist> mcantor pete83 well technicaly im not running gnome but im running other gnome apps in xfce and they seems to work fine
<IndyGunFreak> panfist: depending on the speed of your PC, kde apps might slow it down a tad, whats the system specs?
<sauvin> panfist, I'm running kde (usually) on ubuntu on a laptop and am being continually amazed still at how FAST things run. I'm used to Fedora Core being a bit, um, lethargic.
<unimatrix9> panfist : choice enough , i use beep-mediaplayer
<user01> jetscreamer:  to i have allow allow an outgoing rule then on my router?
<bmartin> panfist: it depends on the application; some are very resource intensive. i find a huge savings from not using a big desktop manager
<unimatrix9> it can be skinned with winamp classic skins
<mcantor> panfist: Yeah, they should.  Gnome and KDE apps should work fine in Xfce.
<pete83> panfist: yes, but try Exaile and see how the interface in GTK compares the Amarok one
<IndyGunFreak> beep?... has nothing on audacious if you ask me.... plus isn't that supported by communism?
<obf213> can you edit tags in rythmbox.
<panfist> pete83 will do
<user01> jetscreamer:  for the ramge of random ports?
<panfist> unimatrix9 thanks ive made a note of that one
<mcantor> obf213: There's a great tag editing program called EasyTag
<IndyGunFreak> obf213: i think so, if not, sudo apt-get install easytag
<obf213> i googled it, and ppl say u can but i cant for somereason
<z> is anyone a wiz with teh xserver?
<jetscreamer> user01: you'd have to limit the range of ports bittorrent uses, or you'd have to open up a large range in the router
<obf213> alright
<genefitz> I am running Ubunty Feisty on my desktop and Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4 (feisty) on my notebook. I am impressed with both
<IndyGunFreak> obf213: use easytag, its awesome.
<unimatrix9> z ask what you like to know
<bmartin> i honestly haven't noticed a big difference in speed between KDE and GNOME and XFCE, but KDE takes forever to load; it helps to use prelink to make it load faster
<obf213> easytag it is, thanks guys
<z> I can't seem to use startx fluxbox --:3
<Popoi> obf213: Easytag rox!
<panfist> sauvin what are your specs? my specs are 2.0ghz celeron and 256 megabytes of ram, 32 of which is shared with the video card...as soon as i have a some money to spare i will add another 256 or 512 or ram and then i wont really need to worry
<jetscreamer> prelink means it's hogging your mem just waiting for you to use it
<putergirl> I am unable to recieve messages on irc from people i know is there a way to recieve them?
<IndyGunFreak> putergirl: you probably need to register
<panfist> im worried that enabling KDE app support in xfce will eat up some more RAM
<bmartin> jetscreamer: i believe you're thinking of preload
<IndyGunFreak> !register | putergirl
<ubotu> putergirl: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<genefitz> bmartin, KDE is a little more friendly for the common windows user, the layout is more windows like, Personally, I am more into gnome myself.
<jetscreamer> putergirl: try being identified, or having them identify, or both
<Kornbunto> Jetscreamer after reading what you posted, maybe I didn't make myself clear, twinview is up and running perfectly, I just want a panel to show what apps are on what screen
<jetscreamer> what he said
<jetscreamer> bmartin: maybe... :/
<sauvin> AMD Turion 64 1.8GHz, 1GB RAM, a mother of a HD. (wtf is an "amd turion 64"?)
<calidoso> is anyone around that can help me trouble  shoot my wireless setup?
<z> exit
<IndyGunFreak> genefitz: i don't find KDE to be anymore user friendly for Windows converts than Gnome or Xfce
<user01> jetscreamer:  so if im getting good download speed but no upload i have to create a rule somewhere allowing uploads . . . somewhere on the computer iptables?
<FFForever> if the us gov asked ubuntu 2 include monitoring software in its releases would it?
<Justi1> what are some windows emulators besides WINE?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I prefer KDE but still use Synaptic
<obf213> ah nvm i guess for some reason. some of my files just can't be tagged
<Jamesinator> calidoso: Are you using an RT card, and do you have encryption on your wireless network?
<obf213> they just dont show up in easy tag
<Flannel> FFForever: no
<jetscreamer> user01: yes that is usually the cause, port blockage
<Guilty_as_Sin> just never have cared for adept
<TimMc> Hey, folks, what the crap is up with Thunderbird + Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> obf213: what doesn't show up?
<Flannel> TimMc: What do you mean?
<TimMc> I mean, why are we still on 1.5?
<Anlar> TimMc: ?
<recon> Does anybody know a command that will show the size of a file in bits?
<Flannel> TimMc: because TB2 was released after feisty
<Jowi> Justi1, there are none. however I use qemu to run some older games instead of wine'ing them.
<Anlar> TimMc: no one cares, they all use google mail anyways :)
<tuxs4w> hi people, i installed ubuntu for my little brother, everything works fine apart from the fact that he can't seem to access https pages correctly in opera or firefox, he is connected to a wireless router. other pc's running windows connect fine to hotmail . . .
<Kornbunto> Timc works fine for me
<bmartin> genefitz: I'd agree... I simply encountered GNOME first and it's what i got used to... when i show people Ubuntu i load both desktops for them... i don't recommend one over the other
<genefitz> Indy, I liked the layout of KDE more when I had just been introduced to linuc (mandrake 9) and I found it to be more like what I was used to...
<TimMc> Anlar: You might be right. O.o
<mcantor> Justi1: Wine's the only one in the game
<FFForever> does the ubuntu team check the source b4 compiling it?, to see if another project has agreed 2?, or do u guys just hope that they don
<tigerx> hello
<FFForever> 't
<genefitz> Now that I have become more comfortable in the linux world, I prefer gnome..
<unimatrix9> hi tiger
<tigerx> Just installed ubuntu yesterday :)
<user01> jetscreamer:  or could it be because i didnt include udp?  i only have forwarded tcp from router
<unimatrix9> and?
<obf213> ok. so i figured out why i can't edit the tag on some fo the files...they are m4a.. is there a workaround to this anyone kows about
<Flannel> TimMc: TB2 is in Gutsty, and I believe someone has a repository for TB2 also.
<Kornbunto> dr_willis,  did you see what I typed to you?
<TimMc> Kornbunto: Did you get TB 2 directly from Mozilla, or through apt-get?
<IndyGunFreak> genefitz: i guess i was the opposite, i figured if i was switching to linux, i wanted somethin totally different
<mcantor> FFForever: The Ubuntu team wouldn't distribute something that wasn't freely available.
<sauvin> I actually thing Windows users would find xfce to be hostile.
<dr_willis> Kornbunto,  proberly not :)
<tigerx> I really really like it, it seems very very stable!
<Jowi> Justi1, there are a commercial copy of wine that some have more luck with ( i forgot its name)
<jetscreamer> user01: afaik, it's either/or, tcp/udp... not sure though
<Kornbunto> dr_willis,  sorry fo the delayed reponse was reading, bascially I just want the bottom panel to show whatever app is active on that monitor, right now they are all showing up on my primary monitor
<calidoso> Jamesinator: I have a built in wireless. driver is ipw2200. I have WEP and an SSID. I have configured both on the card. I can connect to the wireless network when I boot in windows. when I run iwlist scan I pick up cell 01 and cell02 on wlan0
<Jamesinator> Jowi: Cedega
<stuart-> so after installing ubuntu over xubuntu i have the option to choose either, right?
<bmartin> obf213: m4a files can be converted to other formats... if that's not too much work
<Flannel> TimMc: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/18/manually-install-thunderbird-2-ubuntu-704/
<IndyGunFreak> i dont think iv'e ever heard of m4a
<Jowi> Jamesinator, Justi1: that's the one. I prefer win98 under qemu though :)
<jetscreamer> sure you have
<Justi1> if I install windows on a separate partition, can I load that windows installation from linux, or do I have to boot up into windows?
<jetscreamer> mpeg4
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to make my MP3s defaul to Exaile? It keeps defaulting to Totem Player. :( :(
<tigerx> is there anyway to play Mp3's with this?
<dr_willis> Kornbunto,  doubt if thats doable.  could go ask in #gnome, but they tend to keep things very minimal. with twinview the 2 moitors are often treated as 'one' big monitor.
<jetscreamer> man update-alternatives
<Jowi> Justi1, you need to boot into windows.
<tigerx> do I need like a converter?
<bmartin> Jowi: is Win 98 easy to set up in qemu? i want to play some of my old Windows/DOS games (DOSBox usually does the trick)
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes you can mount the windows volume from linux
<SeveredCross> Justi1: You can try load it with VMWare, but it may fail.
<tuxs4w> hi people, do you know waht coudl be blocking https / 443 pages? i can host game servers for people to join from the net etc, just HTTPS doesn't work for some reason :( any ideas where to look?
<genefitz> Indy, well, when I first started using linux, I was just curious about it. In fact, I put away any ideas about linux for a few years afterward. Then when Ubuntu started gaining some popularity, I gave it another go..
<unimatrix9> Shoopuf : was it not rightklick and open with ? then make default?
<genefitz> At that time, linux was not nearly as user friendly as it is now..
<IndyGunFreak> i bet Amarok will edit tags on m4a's
<Shoopuf> tigerx: get exaile it's a good MP3 player. you'll need the codecs as well
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: I haven't gotten amaroK to support M4As
<madman91> what command do i start virtualbox with?
<Jowi> bmartin, it is very easy. kqemu (speedier hardware plugin) is good to have installed as well though. I run starcraft mostly.
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: oh ok.
<tigerx> alright, Im use to winamp for windows, anything similiar to that?
<Jowi> bmartin, s/run/play
<calidoso> Jamesinator: Everything looks like it's configured properly but I just can't get an IP address when I run ifup wlan0 I run into this error - no dhcpoffers recieved
<Guilty_as_Sin> virtualbox
<dr_willis> madman91,  i though it was 'virtualbox' or VirtualBox
<madman91> Guilty_as_Sin: its not there
<jetscreamer> xmms ==winamp
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: I heard some other people got it to work with it, but I haven't, hehe
<TimMc> Kornbunto: Did you get TB 2 from repo or did you download it and install it manually?
<Shoopuf> unimatrix9: i right-click to open with Exaile but it says nothing about default :(
<madman91> tigerx: try amarok as well
<ERIK_LIMA> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: i never tried, i just figured it was possible.
<Guilty_as_Sin> then you didn't install it right
<jetscreamer> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Guilty_as_Sin> no offense
<Jamesinator> calidoso: Do you have WEP configured properly, and do you have any restrictive rulesets on your router such as MAC filtering?
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: I'm sure it is, I just haven't managed it
<madman91> Guilty_as_Sin: sudo aptitude install virtualbox
<ERIK_LIMA> !vlcs stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlcs stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madman91> Guilty_as_Sin: everything went as planned
<panfist> bmartin you mentioned some battle for something app, is that a game?
<Guilty_as_Sin> is it in the repos now?
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: well, let me rephrase, i figured it was probably pretty easy...lol
<madman91> Guilty_as_Sin: yes
<ERIK_LIMA> !vlc stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlc stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guilty_as_Sin> when I last installed it it was not
<ryancr> #awn
<jetscreamer> battle for wesnoth? blegh
<madman91> Guilty_as_Sin: it is now
<Guilty_as_Sin> try the one from the website
<bathat_> i've been trying to recover my partition table after accidentally wiping the MBR for some time with testdisk, which was able to discover the partitions but i never wrote it to disk and the very next day, it stopped picking up anything
<bmartin> panfist: Battle for Wesnoth is a turn-based RPG... it's in one of the Ubuntu repos
<bathat_> i did nothing that would have caused any problems between the time it was working and when it stopped
<Stuart87> Hi, I just installed ubuntu this afternoon, but can't get X to start
<unimatrix9> Shoopuf : then its system / preferences and media ....
<madman91> Guilty_as_Sin: ok
<dr_willis> ' freecol ' is fun if you are an oldtimer like me and liked the original Colonization.
<bmartin> panfist: it comes highly recommended... my 11-yr-old brother and i are addicted... i'm 24
<sauvin> Found the virtual desktops under xfce. Please don't ask me to remember where I found them, though... :\
<unimatrix9> Shoopuf : in the gnome menu
<panfist> bmartin how does it compare to baldur's gate, or square RPGs
<Jowi> dr_willis, I got the original *floppies* of colonization even :)
<Kornbunto> TimMc,  I'm a noob, but basically I just installed it via ubuntu's applications manager
<unimatrix9> panfist try battle of weshnot
<tigerx> where do I get codecs for mp3's and such
<TimMc> Kornbunto: Okay, thanks.
<Flannel> !codecs | tigerx
<justinkaas> hello, i just put ubuntu on my acre and something odd happened...the j and p keys stopped working
<mcantor> tigerx: google "EasyUbuntu"
<ubotu> tigerx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TimMc> And you have 2.0?
<calidoso> Jamesinator: Yes I have it restricted by MAC address but I already entered this MAC address into the router's list. WEP is enabled. 128 bit key. I've entered it into the /etc/network/interfaces file
<sauvin> tigerx, for what application?
<dr_willis> Jowi,  :) A true Classic
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | tigerx
<justinkaas> they worked under windows
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: easyubuntu is an awful idea.
<bmartin> panfist: i'm not a big RPG player... i've played a couple of the first FF games... it's a top-view war game, supporting many players... and there are campaigns... it's hard to compare it to other things
<Stuart87> Does anyone here run ubuntu on a 965GM???
<Jowi> dr_willis, sure is. I haven't owned a floppy drive for ages though. heh
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: It usually works fine for me.
<IndyGunFreak> tigerx: i
<IndyGunFreak> !works4me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works4me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: What's wrong with it?
<IndyGunFreak> !works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guilty_as_Sin> there should be easy gentoo, lmao
<calidoso> Jamesinator: Thanks for the help BTW.. I've been reading up in the wiki and the forums all day and i haven't been able to get this up and running
<dr_willis> Jowi,  i found a game thta was on the large floppies.. :)  LOOM! with audio tape!
<tigerx> ?
<Jamesinator> calidoso: http://mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=2819
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: do a search, its been known to break systems, just like automatix
<Guilty_as_Sin> easy 30 hour install..  how funny
<smash_> hello everyone
<Stuart87> Does anyone here run ubuntu on a 965GM?? I can't get X to run
<dr_willis> Users - have been known to break systems. :)
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jowi> dr_willis, loom is fantastic. I had no idea there was a separate cassette for it. how cool.
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: You know, everyone always says that, but I've never actually met someone who's had it break their system.
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mcantor> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<smash_> can any one help me. should i recompile my kernel headers while i am installing indiswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: then yuou've not hung out here long enough, there's been several here trying to work out hosed systems because of easyubuntu/automatix
<dr_willis> Jowi,  some audio/music tracks i guess. havent played it. :) aint got no tape player
<Flannel> mcantor: We've had plenty, trust us.  They exist
<ladydoor> smash_: Shouldn't be necessary
<ladydoor> smash_: Just make sure they *are* installed.
<Jamesinator> calidoso: As you can see by some of the commenters there, WEP apparently didn't work well for them, but one suggested that using madwifi instead of ndiswrapper would work
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: Dude, it takes like 20 minutes to install Ubuntu.  If you have a fresh install, and EasyUbuntu screws things up, you can just reinstall.
<Guilty_as_Sin> doesn't it come on pclinux?  automatix I mean
<Shoopuf> tigerx: there's also a new version of exaile out 2.10 -- download instructions are here http://www.exaile.org/downloads
<smash_> ladydoor: how can i  make sure it
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: well, some people don't want to risk that
<Flannel> mcantor: And when you use it after you've already done lots of stuff, what then?
<dr_willis> Or course I do belive that 'automatix' is NOT under the GPL....
<bmartin> smash_: i don't recommend recompiling your own kernel, ever, unless you've got a lot of spare time on your hands and want to learn
<IndyGunFreak> and thats hardly a reason to "try it anyways"
<madman91> Guilty_as_Sin: doesnt work
<ladydoor> smash_: search for "headers" in synaptic
<sauvin> GAR... the !codecs links points to a document that contains a link to realplayer10, only, it's a DEAD LINK!
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: That's fair.
<Guilty_as_Sin> well I have never tried pclinux nor have I ever wanted automatix
<justinkaas> hello, i just put ubuntu on my acre and something odd happened...the j and p keys stopped working they worked under windows.
<calidoso> Jamesinator: yup. I'm reading this. maybe it's worth a try.
<mcantor> Flannel: Then, I wouldn't recommend EasyUbuntu/Automatix.
<sauvin> I looked at the automatix page. It scared me.
<Guilty_as_Sin> just seemed like I seen that browsing the watch one day
<bmartin> smash_: ndiswrapper doesn't require recompilation of anything, but if you're compiling ndiswrapper yourself, you should have your kernel headers installed... did you want to know how to do that?
<tigerx> so does the 2.10 include what I need for the playing the Mp3s
<unimatrix9> if you can type j and k , then it works
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: of course, its a lot easier to just install the codecs, etc, the righ way
<stuart-> thansen, how'd you set pidgin up so you could see the sentences under their nicks?
<Jowi> dr_willis, I was surprised when I saw that my wife had a cassette walkman in one of the drawers (she had been hiding it there for years probably)
<vip3rousmango> What can you do when ctl+alt+bckspace doesnt work?? :(
<Jamesinator> calidoso: Ok, good luck. Sorry if I wasn't much help, I mostly help with people setting up RT cards on WPA/PSK. :P
<ERIK_LIMA> exit
<Jowi> !offtopic > jowi
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: Flannel: The thing is, EasyUbuntu & Automatix help Ubuntu get past the chicken & egg problem of "Users won't come to Linux until 3rd parties make it easy to use things" and "3rd parties won't make it easy to use things until users come to Linux."
<unimatrix9> mcantor : wich version of ubuntu?
<mcantor> unimatrix9: At the moment I'm on Kubuntu 7.04
<unimatrix9> ah i see...
<Flannel> mcantor: Feisty has gotten past that.  Automatic codec installation, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: the problem is, EasyUbuntu/Automatix go about it the wrong way...,
<unimatrix9> hello pricechild
<smash_> ladydoor: so just i need the linux headers while i am installing ndiswrapper?
<unimatrix9> :P
<sauvin> mcantor, automatix struck me as being a marketing/spyware game.
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: I've been using Ubuntu for 2 years now, and whenever I decide to reinstall, I always forget which wiki pages help you install which codecs, etc.  It's just too frustrating.
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: and i agree with Flannel if you can't install codecs, etc.., w/ Feisty, you're not trying
<mcantor> sauvin: I don't know too much about Automatix
<sauvin> Go look at the web page.
<JohnsonsWhatever> I'm new to Linux and all that. Been around for 12 years almost and it's been like all the Windows ever been out there almost and some Mac OS X and I must say, I gone over to Ubuntu. I never use Windows anymore.
<JohnsonsWhatever> Ubuntu is fuckin' magical shit.
<ladydoor> smash_: Yeah, it should be fine. They're useful to have around, anyway. Just make sure they match your kernel version.
<JohnsonsWhatever> Specially with the Beryl!
<JohnsonsWhatever> <3
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: bookmark them... i've got probably 20 bookmarks saved, in addition to .mht files of extremely important info i'm worried might go down
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: why are you using those keys? lockups?
<Jamesinator> IndyGunFreak: The point of Ubuntu is that you shouldn't HAVE to be trying. Ubuntu is masterful at the amount of ease it puts into the installation, but were it not for several weekends lost googling fixes and asking for help in the IRC, I wouldn't have a working Ubuntu install.
<unimatrix9> mcantor, try to follow the how to on restricted codecs , if it does not work, you can still ask here
<obf213> does anyone know how to get
<Jamesinator> IndyGunFreak: It still needs a way to go towards hands-free installation
<mcantor> unimatrix9: Aye, aye.
<mcantor> Jamesinator: That's what I'm saying
<bmartin> ofb213: what are you trying to get?
<IndyGunFreak> Jamesinator: what does?
<obf213> does anyone know how to get easytag to write mp4 files
<mcantor> IndyGunFreak: Linux.  Ubuntu.
<ant-> Jamesinator, my install was hands free
<Flannel> Guys, take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, you're drowning out the support requests, thanks.
<smash_> ladydoor: after that why i need to run sudo apt-get install dh-make fakeroot gcc-3.4 build-essential
<Stuart87> Does anyone here run ubuntu on a 965GM?? I just installed, and I can't get X to run at all!
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: yeah, i was in the middle of swtiching tabs of playing vids on youtube and whamo, everything froze including the mouse. tryed c+a+b: it stared the desktop reboot and it froze in the middle of that!..
<obf213> their website says easytag supports writing m4a files
<obf213> but they never show up when i run easy tag
<IndyGunFreak> mcantor: oh i agree with that, its not quite there yet, but recommending automatix/EU is bad mojo.
<Jamesinator> ant-: Not everybody is using the exact same hardware with the exact same configuration with the exact same needs, etc.
<obf213> i have 2.0
<obf213> it said 2.x can support m4a.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm pretty impressed with Sabayon myself..   don't get me wrong I will always be a ubuntu fanboy as well..  but for kicks and giggles..  Sabayon has been a lot of fun
<Jamesinator> ant-: Hands-free installation is a rather hit-or-miss problem for the Ubuntu devs at the moment
<aruiz> does anyone knows which is the bazzar url to branch this project: https://code.launchpad.net/vala ?
<Jowi> Stuart87, yeah. it works fine. you need to install the package "915resolution" and use the driver "i810"
<Guilty_as_Sin> (I like to try all the distros by the way)
<sauvin> Dunno about writing an m4a, but mplayer with all da codecseses can play them.
<Stuart87> Jowi, Thanks heaps, where can i dl it?
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: you can go to one of your terminals (CTRL+ALT+1) and issue the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jowi> Stuart87, after you install 915resolution run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select i810 and the resolution you want. then restart the computer.
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: CTRL+ALT+F1, sorry about that
<Jowi> Stuart87, "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"
<unimatrix9> mcantor : install all codecs , and config , use aptoncd to backup your cache of apt deb files
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: couldn't everything froze.
<mcantor> unimatrix9: Duh-buh-wha?
<obf213> yeah i cna play the file with rhythmbox fine.
<Stuart87> Jowi, does it need to be compiled? Or can i just run it in a tty?
<Jowi> Stuart87, I run beryl on the 945GM and it flies (even though it only uses 64MB shared memory it is really good)
<smash_> ladydoor why i have to do dh-make
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: are you on a laptop? it sounds symptomatic of a low battery... i don't really know what might have caused it
<Jowi> Stuart87, open a terminal. type "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"
<worzel> 72.20.58.137
<Stuart87> Jowi, arrrrrrr my dream! Beryl....
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: yup, on a laptop but im plugged in right now...
<unimatrix9> never mind
<sauvin> I saw screenshots of beryl and don't understand the fascination.
<unimatrix9> hehe
<CharminTheMoose> what does 915resolution do?
<smash_> does anyone knows about the availability of native driver for D-Link DWL510 ethernet in ubundu
<Jowi> !resolution | Stuart87 (here are instructions)
<ubotu> Stuart87 (here are instructions): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vip3rousmango> sauvin: um.. rotating desktop actioN?? thats sweet is it not?
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: i don't know what to tell you... if your computer's completely frozen, a restart is the only option i can think of
<sauvin> Vip3rousmango, eye candy.
<bmartin> sauvin: me neither... it doesn't make me more productive or anything like that
<Guilty_as_Sin> you can restart x with a simple ctrl+alt+backspace as well
<Stuart87> Jowi, thankyou!
<Jowi> CharminTheMoose, it patches some bios commands for the intel chipsets so it can use higher resolutions i believe
<mcantor> Has anyone here ever installed WINDOWS on an Ubuntu-only laptop, with the intention of dual-booting?
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: thats what i figured, so thats what I did.. and during boot up (after ubuntu splash screen) I get [150.196000]  Buffer I/O Error on device sr0, logical block 225
<CharminTheMoose> Jowi, wouldn't that run the risk of blowing up the chipset/monitor?
<vip3rousmango> while its booting up
<Jowi> CharminTheMoose, no.
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: did you try Google?
<Guilty_as_Sin> mcantor, you will like the "supergrub" disc
<stuart-> i've installed a bunch of stuff on XFCE, when i install ubuntu-desktop and use Gnome later, it's still gonna be the same, right?
<mcantor> Guilty_as_Sin: What's that?
<smash_> hello everyone...  does any one knows about the native driver
<XiXaQ> how do I change which ethernet interface that is used for internet from bash?
<CharminTheMoose> Jowi, um, why not?
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: im googling it as we type, but i thought someone might have an idea in the chan
<linoleum> please everybody : I wonder if there is an alternative to Flashget, under ubuntu ? because my ADLS hang up very often, and I need to download large files
<mcantor> stuart-: You might see a few new entries in your Applications menu, but otherwise Gnome shouldn't be different
<mcantor> XiXaQ: Look into the "ifconfig" command
<Guilty_as_Sin> well when you install windows last it destroys grub..  so..  that fixes grub for you so you can boot both systems again
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: i don't know what device sr0 would be
<Shoopuf> linoleum: DownThemAll
* Stuart87 is scared his computer will blow up
<unimatrix9> supergrub is an good tip thanks , thats new....
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: well what would that reference too normally?? Is that usb, cd, hd?..
<XiXaQ> mcantor, what shall I look for? The eth interface is connected and up and running, it just doesn't connect to the internet.
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah I love it
<Jowi> CharminTheMoose, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: looks like a CD/DVD device
<Guilty_as_Sin> had to use it today actually
<stuart-> mcantor, as in all the programs i've installed earlier would be on gnome's menu's as well? no dependency issues, right?
<genefitz> The whole resolution fix was the hardest thing for me to get past. I crashed my x-server quite a few times.. Until I found out how to let ubuntu set up my screen and video card without having to do a gedit
<Shoopuf> linoleum: My internet cuts out often too. DownThemAll is a download resumer for Firefox (an addon) that works pretty well.
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: ok well that'd ahve to be my dvd burner then, its the only one for the laptop
<Jowi> CharminTheMoose, it's the intel guys themselves that provide the drivers so I doubt they would risk it :)
<sauvin> mcantor, it may be possible to install Windows on an $other_OS desktop, but some surgery will be needed afterwards because MS is notorious for NOT respecting anybody else's boot loader.
<linoleum> Shoopuf: gret tank you very much
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: do you get the error every time?
<mcantor> sauvin: That's so, SO lame.
<CharminTheMoose> aww damn
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: nope, only after this lil freezing mishap
<sauvin> Um... "lame"? You're a MUCH nicer person than I am.
<unimatrix9> windos overwrites any bootloader it meets
<napster_> i really need help...Can any1 plz help me?
* CharminTheMoose can't have a full blown 1600x1024 size desktop
<unimatrix9> its not friendly ...
<Guilty_as_Sin> I hope he partioned his drive b4 installing windows secondf
<unimatrix9> napster?
<CharminTheMoose> however useless it'd be.
<mcantor> sauvin: Looks like it'll be simpler to just backup my home directory, blast my whole hard drive, install Windows, then install Linux again
<bmartin> napster_: what's the problem?
<Guilty_as_Sin> otherwise he has no ubuntu anymore
<sauvin> mcantor, yes, that would be a lot less painful.
<bmartin> vip3rousmango: it's probably nothing to worry about... if you were burning a CD or DVD it's probably no good anymore
<Guilty_as_Sin> unless he has multiple drives
* Kornbunto desktop is 3300x1050 :/
<genefitz> I found it easier to load windows then linux.
<napster_> bmartin: i just got a tv card but i cant seem 2 get it to work...i dont knopw wat 2 do
<vip3rousmango> bmartin: hokay.. well if it comes up again.. i'll poke around a little more
<unimatrix9> lucky that ubuntu installs in under 30 minutes
<genefitz> Grub takes over the bootloader position and is friendly.
<m1r> napster_ try tvtime
<bmartin> napster_: what brand? it might not be supported. my Hauppage worked out of the box
<napster_> wats that?
<vip3rousmango> thats because linux has nothing to fear =b
<persept> can i write zeroes to EVERY part of a hard drive including the boot sector with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1  ?
<smash_> hello everyone please come any one for help
<m1r> napster_ , tv applcation
<napster_> its a lifeview
<sauvin> I find windows a lot tougher to install than windows. It takes longer, it requires more reboots, and when you're done, you'll be rebooting after each new application is installed.
<unimatrix9> napster try tvtime its an program fro you tv card
<gravemind> hey guys, I tried that smart boot disk floppy thing, but when I selected boot from cd rom, it said disc error 00xAA or something
<unimatrix9> for*
<m1r> napster_ , does it detect with lspci ?
<abo> how can I change screen resolution in Ubuntu?
<bmartin> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmartin> stupid bot
<unimatrix9> gravemind  , i recommended the program for you , it does not see cdrom?
<sauvin> As for Ubuntu installing in under 30 minutes... heee... bitch installed itself on my laptop from a livedvd in less time than it took for me to grab some food out of the fridge and chuck it into the microwave.
<sfreak> persept: yes, also good to use is DBAN, wonderful little utility for erasing disks from start to finish
<mcantor> By the way, does anyone know a good way to debug/test bricked external USB hard drives from Linux?  Is that possible, practical?
<napster_> bmartin: no
<Guilty_as_Sin> on the alternate disc I can get it installed in about 23minutes
<gravemind> unimatrix9: cdrom is an option, but trying to boot from it does not work. I hope that answered your question
<sauvin> mcantor, what do you mean by test?
<Shoopuf> abo: go to System Menu > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Guilty_as_Sin> (text install)
<mcantor> sauvin: Er.. find out if the data is recoverable?  Or see what's actually wrong?
<unimatrix9> hmm, seems to be an very old cdrom drive?
<napster_> bmartin: sorry. Its a lifeview and the chip says conexant FUSION...
<sauvin> Oh. I don't know :(
<m1r> napster_ , apt-get install tvtime
<panfist> im kind of an xchat noob...is there a way to filter out joining and leaving messages? is there a way to dynamically add key words that will be highlighted like your nickname?
<smash_> bamartin: does the native drivers for DWL-G510 available in ubuntu
<Guilty_as_Sin> right click and hit preff.
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: not sure if that chipset will work with TVTime.
<Jowi> panfist, right click on the channel tab and untick the join/leave messages
<gravemind> unimatrix9: yes it is. I've had troubles with cdroms in windows 98 before, but usually they work fine in linux or xp
<Shoopuf> panfist: if you're using the one that doesn't say "GNOME" in the name, right-click on the channel name (like "#ubuntu") then uncheck join/leave
<gravemind> unimatrix9: perhaps the bios will need to be updated afterall
<unimatrix9> gravemind : there is no option , you are sure in bios to set to boot from cdrom?
<bmartin> napster_: So you ran lspci and the chipset showed up?
<Shoopuf> panfist: And if you find out a way that they don't turn back on every time you open the program up let me know. :P
<napster_> bmartin: no
<Guilty_as_Sin> even better answer (I haven't used it in a few)
<gravemind> unimatrix9: right, that is not an option in the bios setup
<younghacker> I am getting a NAT error on my ports when setting up Azereus , My VMWare is providing the NAT service is there something that i have to do in Azereus to mitigate this?
<sauvin> I've actually had the opposite problem. I've never had Windows give me any crap over a CD or DVD, but Linux does once in a blue moon.
<panfist> jowi shoopuf thank you
<persept> sfreak: it's a scsi drive, so i think the floppy wouldn't have the drivers for it, so i'll just use dd, and that will write to EVERY spot?
<younghacker> or should i suspect that my VM won't allow me to use Azereus?
<Guilty_as_Sin> azureus sucks in linux
<panfist> is anyone familiar with hydra irc for windows? is there a similar client like that for nix?
<sfreak> afaik
<vip3rousmango> younghacker: there is an azureus for linux.. but it blows
<bmartin> napster_: i'm looking for instructions in Google... have you tried using it in any programs?
<younghacker> really
<Guilty_as_Sin> (java clients suck in general if you want my opinion)
<arpegius> how do i figure out the driver that my (working) wireless card is using?
<younghacker> aww man , so it's most like the software?
<madman91> vip3rousmango: why does azureus blow?
<unimatrix9> gravemind did you try more times, and was the cdrom that you needed to boot in the drive, i use it ( smartboot ) many times with older ibm machines
<smash_> is anyone familiar with linux wireless ethernet drivers
<sauvin> panfist, hydra is/was on what platform?
<abo> Shoopuf, ok it lists 1024/768 as the highest, how could I increase that?
<kitche> younghacker: not really since it's the same pretty much as in windows
<sfreak> That's what DBAN does, but instead I think it reads from /dev/urandom to wipe the drive
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: i'd use google and see if anyone else has gotten your card to work....
<panfist> sauvin windows
<napster_> im trying 2 download tvtime now
<mcantor> arpegius: Try "lspci | grep 802" in console.
<sauvin> Don't know a damn thing about it. :(
<vip3rousmango> madman91: in linux, its just too bulky and i find it wont find peers as quickly as bittornado or ktorrent
<younghacker> oh just linux and azereus don't play nice together?
<Shoopuf> abo: increase screen resolution past that? ............ no idea... umm, what is your video card?
<Guilty_as_Sin> azureus in linux is like a hole in the head
<younghacker> lol
<napster_> its my first time ever having a tv card for linux or windows or anything so im clueless
<younghacker> dag
<recon> What unit does "du" show file size in? bits? bytes? kilobytes?
<sauvin> panfist, if you're using the full xchat, and not the gnome-xchat thingie, you're probably already using the best client available (IMO).
<panfist> sauvin hydra is a pretty fully featured free client, i dunno if it's as popular as mirc or easy to script for but i dont need those features and hydra is free
<vip3rousmango> az in windows is great, i use it to the max but linux.. nope.
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah just do what I do...  install wine and run utorrent
<madman91> vip3rousmango: you find it wont find peers as quickly? did you conduct a study or just base it on how bored you were?
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: well, first time or not, Google will likely hold some answers for you
<unimatrix9> younghacker  , try frostwire..maybe an option?
<Guilty_as_Sin> or if you want to stay linux native ktorrent is as close as I could get
<dshufelt> if there is anyone here that is at Ubuntu Live, we just started a #ubuntu-live room
<Guilty_as_Sin> but it seems sluggish
<madman91> rtorrent is the best linux torrent client
<sfreak> recon use du -h to make it easier to read
<younghacker> is frostwire command line or GUI, rtorrent?
<larson999> i use it in linux and don't think it's THAT bad.
<clouder> I like transmission for torrents
<IndyGunFreak> rtorrent?.. never heard of that one, i like Ktorrent
<napster_> i searched google...i didnt find anything
<madman91> younghacker: frostwire is gui , rtorrent is cli
<unimatrix9> gui frostwire
<madman91> IndyGunFreak: rtorrent is cli
<younghacker> i'll take both
<panfist> sauvin hydra has a nice feature where there is a small panel which shows chat messages of all the channels you have open
<younghacker> lol
<IndyGunFreak> madman91: i see
<unimatrix9> hehe
<madman91> younghacker: rtorrent is only for bittorrent.. frostwire is for gnutella networks
<recon> sfreak: K being kilobyte?
<vip3rousmango> madman91: bordem. i have tones of free time at work. and i sat there and watched az download a 5mb file at 25kb/s i downloaded the same file @ 124.2kb/s with ktorrent
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: how do you even know if your card is recognized?
<sfreak> yupper
<recon> sfreak: ok, thanks.
<recon> been a while since i've worked w/ubuntu
<sauvin> xchat has all the tabs along the bottom (well, mine does, anyway) and you CAN enable a "rawlog" if you want to see everything.
<napster_> IndyGunFreak: i dont...i dont know how 2 check
<madman91> vip3rousmango: same exact amount of peers? .. did the tracker announce at the same time?
<sauvin> why would you want to see ALL the messages in ONE window anyway?
<madman91> vip3rousmango: how do you know those people didnt start uploding another torrent, thus draining their bandwidth
<Guilty_as_Sin> too many variables to say one app is better.. maybe one is better configured, I still prefer utor
<abo> Shoopuf, Radeon X300
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: open a terminal, and type 'lspci', no quotes, then hit enter, and look at the output, see if anything looks like your tvtuner
<jetscreamer> lspci | less
<IndyGunFreak> jetscreamer: what would that do?
<jetscreamer> not scroll all the screens at once
<pr4bh> can anyone recommend a good looking chess package for ubuntu plz?
<Shoopuf> abo: If you go to System Menu > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager   does it say anything about letting you install a video driver?
<kitche> Guilty_as_Sin: ah so you like bittorrent then since that's what utorrent is owned by
<jetscreamer> let you read it
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, nevre saw that one
<bmartin> napster_: try this page (see jumpfroggy's post): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=344884
<vip3rousmango> madman91: yes. at the time of download yes, it was the same amount of peers. i can't tell you about the bandwidth on their side, have nothing to check that..
<IndyGunFreak> jetscreamer: well, all you have tod o is expand your terminal, and you'll likely see everything
<vip3rousmango> madman91: it was a quick test out of fustration that az was going slow.
<recon> on ubuntu, is /dev/random a psuedorandom number generator or actual random number generator?
<madman91> vip3rousmango: :) thats fun, I am not defending azureus
<madman91> vip3rousmango: i just wanted to know your experiment
<Guilty_as_Sin> kitche I guess I do
<vip3rousmango> madman91: yar matie
<Guilty_as_Sin> but I don't like bittorents GUI if that is what you are getting at
<napster_> bmartin: i cant open firefox anymore. I just did an update and it wont let me do anything
<madman91> vip3rousmango: next time test out rtorrent as well
<Guilty_as_Sin> and there are nowhere near the amount of settings
<twiggz> anyone ever have problems installing fiesty over a 6.06 install? 6.06 installs fine....fiesty will not.
<madman91> in order of greatness .. rtorrent --> azureus --> the rest
<nayyares> our company has about 800 clients, we are looking to update some of the packages time to time, is there any tool available that can search clients with older version of especific packages and update them from local mirror?
<twiggz> I am going to try tribe 3 of gutsy not.
<Guilty_as_Sin> can't really tweak that lil thing that comes on ubuntu
<twiggz> now*
<bmartin> napster_: open up a terminal and rename your .mozilla directory to something else (like .mozilla-old) and see if it starts... you could also try running it from a terminal to see if it spits out an error message
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: so what kind of tvtuner do you have
<bmartin> napster_: renaming that directory will remove all your plugins, but you can move/copy them back, of course
<bullgard4> What is the difference between LVM and LVM2?
<Guilty_as_Sin> and trying to seed it back after you have closed the operation..   you have to go all the way back and find the place where you downloaded the file and start the torrent all over again, what a pain in the rump
<ramza3> how do I lock my screen
<Guilty_as_Sin> utorrent rules!
<napster_> wats the command 4 rename?
<bmartin> ramza3: normally CTRL+ALT+L
<shishir> mv oldfilename newfilename
<abo> Shoopuf, it lists an ATI proprietary driver which is not enabled... should I enable it?
<napster_> bmartin: it didnt work
<shishir> anybody has idea about DVDs of Ubuntu's repo
<Shoopuf> abo: i dont have expertise in that. i assume it's your video card driver but ask someone else
<unimatrix9> abo what do you need the most?
<bmartin> napster_: did you try running it from the terminal?
<unimatrix9> abo : 3 D desktop , or playing games?
<ikonia> shishir: in what way ?
<Shoopuf> unimatrix9: abo wants to raise his screen resolution past 1024 but screen resolution wont let him
<Xecuter88> can anybody tell me of a good program for monitorin audio input and output?
<unimatrix9> ah i see
<student_modnar> could someone please tell me what program\process should I use if I installed Fiesty on a box with Win 2k and afterwards, the NTFS partition on the drive I installed to with the guided option doesn't work?
<napster_> bmartin: when i go into the update screen though it says: Software index is broken
<napster_> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<unimatrix9> abo , you need to know what your screen can do ( look into you monitors manual )
<jbsn> does Ubuntu run on the Dell 531s ?
<IndyGunFreak> jbsn: thats a pretty specific question, try google.
<unimatrix9> then edit your xorg.conf settings to the right value
<IndyGunFreak> but it all depends on the hardware
<bmartin> napster_: run that command in a terminal... it happens to me often, sadly
<Guilty_as_Sin> napster did you edit your sources list?
<] DR[Blargh> does ubuntu support sata ?
<student_modnar> I've tried gpart, but that just seems to freeze up, it ran for 16 minutes trying to detect NTFS partitions
<fiveiron> whats that app that can run an OS installed on a separate partition from within a window?
<unimatrix9> google around for your monitor ( for example samsung 710c ubuntu )
<kitche> ] DR[Blargh: yes
<clouder> Guilty_as_Sin: you run utorrent under wine?
<bmartin> ] DR[Blargh: yep
<jbsn> IndyGunFreak, already tried google.. was hoping someone in here might have a Dell 531s running Ubuntu, hence the question! :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes
<napster_> i did
<napster_> il show u the output now
<kitche> fiveiron: vmware workstation can
<] DR[Blargh> ntfs is usable ?
<fiveiron> yeah thats it ... vmware...  or xen too i think
<student_modnar> jbsn: It comes on a live cd so you can test drive it before installation, have you already run it?
<Xecuter88> can anybody tell me of a good program for monitorin audio input and output?
<Guilty_as_Sin> clouder, why?
<napster_> bmartin: napster@napster-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<napster_> Reading package lists... Done
<napster_> Building dependency tree
<napster_> Reading state information... Done
<napster_> Correcting dependencies... Done
<napster_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<napster_>   python-pygoocanvas libgoocanvas-common libgnokii3 libsqlite0 python-pysqlite2 python-dateutil python-sqlite
<napster_>   python-vobject python-elementtree libgoocanvas1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<] DR[Blargh> im a first time linux user
<kitche> fiveiron: well xen is different
<napster_> After unpacking 73.7kB of additional disk space will be used.
<jbsn> student_modnar, I don't have the box, I didn't want to buy a box that wouldn't run Ubuntu.. but I didn't want to buy one of Dells crippled Ubuntu pre-installed boxes :)
<napster_> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<napster_> (Reading database ... 125111 files and directories currently installed.)
<napster_> Preparing to replace firefox 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (using .../firefox_2.0.0.5+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<IndyGunFreak> welcome to the club
<napster_> Unpacking replacement firefox ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<fiveiron> kitche, how so?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<johny5> Ok, I'm still having problems installing Ubuntu 6.06 on a Software Raid system...is there anyway that I can create a /boot cd without ever accessing the computer which it needs to boot?
<student_modnar> jbsn: ah, hmm don't know then, sorry
<bmartin> !pastebin | napster_
<ubotu> napster_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<] DR[Blargh> can linux work on ntfs partitions ?
<IndyGunFreak> boy he doesn't listen well...lol
<spy80us> any1 know how to get the zen vision m recognized?
<Xecuter88> can anybody tell me of a good program for monitorin audio input and output?
<ikonia> ] DR[Blargh: bit reakky
<student_modnar> ] DR[Blargh: you can't run Linux off a NTFS partition but it can read and write
<] DR[Blargh> ahhh crap
<] DR[Blargh> all my hds are ntfs
<bmartin> napster_: did that solve the problem? or is it still not loading?
<clouder> Guilty_as_Sin: just don't see the point.  I'm was a huge utorrent fan on windows as well, but transmission is basically utorrent for linux/mac
<unimatrix9> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<napster_> bmartin: did u c that thing?
<student_modnar> ] DR[Blargh: ntfsresize if you have any free space so you can just resize the partition
<Guilty_as_Sin> ah'  I heared of that but just never got around to giving it a go
<PriceChild> !paste | napster_
<ubotu> napster_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Guilty_as_Sin> I would love nothing more than to get wine off my system
<Guilty_as_Sin> that is all I use it for
<] DR[Blargh> thank you modnar
<napster_> sorry
<bmartin> napster_: yep... it replaced your Firefox with a newer one... that's all i gathered
<napster_> didnt know
<obf213> can anyone here familiar with easy tag tell me how i can change the info for more than one song at the same time
<obf213> for example changng the genre of a an album of songs
<napster_> but it has those errors at the end so it wont let me update and stuff
<Shoopuf> abo : try turning the ati driver on, cant hurt can it? >_>
<IndyGunFreak> obf213: i'm not sure you can
<clouder> Guilty_as_Sin: highly recommend it them ;D
<Guilty_as_Sin> I usually only fix it if it's broke..  if you know what I mean
<] DR[Blargh> vista is a piece of crap and xp takes a good amount of money to protect yourself so im looking for alternatives
<bmartin> napster_: i didn't see any errors... could you use pastebin so i can see the whole thing in one spot?
<Guilty_as_Sin> but yes, I will give it a go
<gravemind> how do you format a floppy to fat? gfloppy doesn't seem to exist anymore :(
<Guilty_as_Sin> (after I figure out what is wrong with this acer)
<ilovejump> hello everyone i've got a question=) is it possible to get the audio working on Call of Duty 2 on wine?
<burak_> hello
<Guilty_as_Sin> besides the fact that it's an acer I mean
<IndyGunFreak> obf213: i know with Amarok, you can change tags for multiple songs(for example, you can change the tags for al lthe songs under a particular artist)
<IndyGunFreak> not sure about easytag though
<bmartin> ] DR[Blargh, you can resize your NTFS partition and install Linux on a drive that has Windows on it... that's always an option
<] DR[Blargh> im going to set a partition on one of my 3 drives and put it on there
<student_modnar> gravemind: mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0 should work for you
<bmartin> i don't own an NTFS-formatted drive... i have 7 computers in my house and one of them uses FAT32 with XP... i'm just not a fan of locking myself into proprietary MS stuff
<burak_> help pls
<DJ-_-> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<napster_> i cant get onto firefox so i cant so let me pm it 2 u
<gravemind> student_modnar: yay! thanks. this is readable in win 98, right?
<DJ-_-> is there anyway to stop iptables?
<unimatrix9> Guilty_as_sin : did you look at alternatives for utorrent : deluge, ktorrent or something like that?
<student_modnar> gravemind: should be, might check the man page on it, I haven't personally done it
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes
<bmartin> napster_: my mistake... you could use another browser, go ahead and PM me
<ikonia> DJ-_-: iptables -F
<ikonia> DJ-_-: iptables -X
<] DR[Blargh> i just use windows to play games
<ilovejump> So can anyone help me with audio in CoD2, wine?:p
<unimatrix9> Guilty_as_sin : did not like them?
<Guilty_as_Sin> and even after port forwarding and stuff, they all ran slow
<ikonia> DJ-_-: or the iptables init script
<obf213> yeah i figured it out. you have to click a the button next tot he article that you change to apply to all selected songs
<] DR[Blargh> nothing with sensitive material
<DJ-_-> iknoia: X to bring it back?
<unimatrix9> ah i see
<unimatrix9> to bad
<Guilty_as_Sin> (tested them on various distros since they have the about the same speeds usually)
<DJ-_-> ikonia: /etc/init.d/iptables does not exist
<bmartin> ] DR[Blargh: i'm looking into qemu ATM to play a couple Windows games... probably in Win 98
<ikonia> DJ-_-: no . man iptables for more details
<SuperNova-A64> does anyone use LMMs?
<DJ-_-> ok
<DJ-_-> thx
<ikonia> DJ-_-: you have to write your own init script
<Guilty_as_Sin> ktorrent is nice
<Guilty_as_Sin> just seemed a lil slow..  bit tornado was ok too but hate that ugly gui
<] DR[Blargh> i think protection should be free
<napster_> bmartin: u c it?
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: try opera, it may work....
<madman91> how do i split files?
<student_modnar> ktorrent is pretty nice indeed
* IndyGunFreak splits files with an ax
<unimatrix9> Guilty_as_sin : could utorrent be ported you think?
<Pie-rate> what optimizations can be done for a sata drive?
<napster_> IndyGunFreak: I like firefox and i just want 2 know wats gone wrong
<napster_> i cant even download stuff
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: ok, no prob, was just a suggestion
<junmin> hi, somebody know where can i downlaod a ALSA cvs version deb package??? please
<napster_> i cant do apt-get install
<napster_> thnx
<Guilty_as_Sin> that is beyond my expertize (at this point)
<DJ-_-> why do I received sendto() not permitted
<unimatrix9> ok
<bmartin> napster_: no... i don't use IRC often... and the message didn't appear on my screen - i think you might have to register your name on here to PM people... i'm not sure
<IndyGunFreak> bmartin: thats correct
<Guilty_as_Sin> but I try and learn a lil more each day..  so maybe
<unimatrix9> DJ-_- you are not registered? or something
<IndyGunFreak> napster_: have you tried reinstalling?
<DJ-_-> unimatrix9: from local pc
<bmartin> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<DJ-_-> terminal says sendto(): operation not permitted
<DJ-_-> i tried disabling iptables, but no success
<student_modnar> should having Win 2K SP2 without 48-bit LBA support crash after adding a linux partition beyond its NTFS partition that is 137 GB?
<ikonia> DJ-_-: join #freenode for lessons on how to register your nick
<DJ-_-> lol
<DJ-_-> i have registered my nick
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I would like to let a common user do /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, but obviously you normally need to be root to do that. Is there any resonable work-around available?
<ikonia> DJ-_-: if there is no init script, iptables won't be enabled
<DJ-_-> i am talking of ubuntu terminal
<ikonia> b0lland: sudo
<DJ-_-> ikonia: i am running a script with sudo....but it always stops at sendto(): operation not permitted
<b0lland> ikonia: but that makes the user able to execute all kinds of stuff, I'd really like to avoid that
<DJ-_-> ikonia: i tried disabling iptables also
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm guessing that must be a heat issue with the laptop whoever it was that suggested that, ever since I set it on the vent in the floor I have successfully made it to the 3rd pass on DBAN
<ikonia> b0lland: no it doesn't You setup sudo for that command and that user
<b0lland> ikonia: a-HA! thanks I'll look into that
<ikonia> DJ-_-: why do you keep saying you want to disable iptables, if there is no init script - iptables is not enabled
<panfist> where can i go to find out about codecs, media players, etc. specifically, i followed some random guide online which installed 170megs of codecs, then i saw a package called gstreamer.10-ffmpeg which claimed to decode divx, mpeg, etc which seemed like it would do the job a lot better
<DJ-_-> ikonia: ok that is not the point, you know why terminal might say "sendto():operation not permitted" ?
<NaPsTeR> IndyGunFreak: Re-installing wat?
<ikonia> DJ-_-: that is the point as you keep going on about it
<IndyGunFreak> NaPsTeR: reinstalling firefox
<ikonia> DJ-_-: it depends what your asking your terminal to do
<] DR[Blargh> i guess reformatting a drive is my next step
<IndyGunFreak> NaPsTeR: open synaptic, do a search for firefox, right click it, and choose "Mark for reinstallation"
<Flannel> !codecs |  panfist
<ubotu> panfist: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<] DR[Blargh> so is the movie hackers a good tutorial on how to use l33t speak and hack gibson super computers that pen is the system admin of???????!!!
<] DR[Blargh> j/k
<Guilty_as_Sin> lmao
<PF|Ubuntu> How do I install the flash plugin for Firefox? Is it a package?
<Guilty_as_Sin> lookout it's zerocool
<Flannel> !flash | PF|Ubuntu
<] DR[Blargh> lol
<ubotu> PF|Ubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rambo3> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<panfist> thank you
<PF|Ubuntu> ok thanks
<] DR[Blargh> hahahahaha
<guest__> hallo everobody
<Guilty_as_Sin> saw that again on Starz the other night,  I love AJ
<unimatrix9> PF|Ubuntu , just use firefox on an flash site
<unimatrix9> and it will install
<] DR[Blargh> does anyone know lord_nikon personally ?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | ] DR[Blargh
<ubotu> ] DR[Blargh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> ] DR[Blargh: this is a support channel for ubuntu that is very busy, Can you please take the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-ffoptic
<unimatrix9> ohoh
<] DR[Blargh> ack
<ilovejump> #wine
<] DR[Blargh> sorry guys
<PF|Ubuntu> I got a md5sum mismatch when I tried to install flashplugin-nonfree
<paolob> hi guys! Anyone could tell me whether I can install ubuntu on the "green" pc of http://zonbu.com? thank you!
<guest__> hi
<guest__> hi
<ikonia> palomer: weak advertising
<Guilty_as_Sin> what is the green pc?
<LadyNikon> how many times you gonna say hi?
<guest__> hi
<unimatrix9> PF|Ubuntu , just go to an site woth flash, did you try that?
<guest__> hi
<b0b> hello
<LadyNikon> guest__: stop it
<emi> hi
<palomer> ikonia, eh??
<PF|Ubuntu> I tried using alien to convert the rpm to a deb
<unimatrix9> yes hi to you too guest
<PF|Ubuntu> didnt work
<krzysiekbs> siema ziomy :P
<unimatrix9> :P
<Flannel> paolob: Looks good, yeah.
<ikonia> PF|Ubuntu: alien is never a good idea
<PF|Ubuntu> Should I try to compile from source
<paolob> Flannel, do you mean I can install ubuntu on it?
<aelliott> PF|Ubuntu: what package is it? i find it hard to believe there isnt a *.deb
<artabrahao> hi, whent I try to install postfix the error appears: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PF|Ubuntu> aelliott, flashplugin-nonfree
<PF|Ubuntu> aelliott, I got a md5sum mismatch when I tried to install it using apt
<unimatrix9> PF|Ubuntu , go to the download site of flash plugin for linux and download it, then put it into your plugins folder the .so file
<PF|Ubuntu> ok
<Flannel> paolob: yeah.  It's just a normal low power computer.  The only thing you might have issues with (since I don't see a CD drive) is ithe installation itself.  You'd have to know if the bIOS supported booting from USB or not (probably does)
<unimatrix9> its  a bit of work, but should function
<PriceChild> PF|Ubuntu, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz extract that, and read the README for where to put the .so file
<PF|Ubuntu> ok
<sdfsdfdsa> can i install drivers when im using live cd just to check if ubuntu support my hardware?
<Savage-{> clvm errors when removing or re-installing - http://pastebin.com/m27a22814; This is a dependency needed by automatix2
<Flannel> sdfsdfdsa: yeah, liveCD works just like a real install, just it's all in RAM
<sdfsdfdsa> ok thx for help
<Justi1> what is a good first person shooter that can be played on both linux and windows?
<rambo3> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<jussi01> Justi1: open arena, tremuloous
<jussi01> tremulous
<jussi01> Justi1: tremulous is a lot of fun...
<Guilty_as_Sin> open arena, saurbraten, nexium maybe?
<Justi1> okay
<Guilty_as_Sin> not sure which can play on windows
<Guilty_as_Sin> just a few of my favs
<jussi01> hmm, warsow might be windows also...
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh and don't forget tremulous
<jussi01> enemy territory also
<unimatrix9> for some games you need 3D accel
<Savage-{> clvm errors when removing or re-installing - http://pastebin.com/m27a22814; This is a dependency needed by automatix2
<ikonia> why do we care about what can be played on windows ?
<PriceChild> Savage-{, it is an automatix problem?
<dr_willis> ikonia,  i dont care about windows much at all.. :)
<jussi01> !automatix | Savage-{
<ubotu> Savage-{: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> Savage-{: we don't support automatrix
<unimatrix9> if you like to match?
<IndyGunFreak> NaPsTeR: did reinstalling work?
<ikonia> dr_willis: good
<Guilty_as_Sin> we don't but I do want to know your linux favs while were at it
<Savage-{> ok thx
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> what would stop the glitch with dvd playback.not so much of a glitch then artifacting
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: this is a support channel not gaming discussion
<dr_willis> Fav Linux game = FreeCol for this week. ;)
<Savage-{> wait that clvm package is an ubuntu package though
<fishbuntu> anybody know if it's possible to dock Gaim to the side of the screen like you can in AIM?
<ikonia> yes but automatix wants it
<Savage-{> it is just a dependency
<Shoopuf> Justi1: World of Padman !!!
<Savage-{> isn't it used for other things?
<PriceChild> Savage-{, for automatix, you have added automatix repos etc. Please seek their support.
<Guilty_as_Sin> Sorry Ikonia, sometimes I forget
<Savage-{> I see sorry
<Flannel> Savage-{: Or just don't use automatix, save yourself headaches
<Shoopuf> Guilty_as_Sin: can talk to us about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Shoopuf: excellent idea
<easytiger_home> anyone running ubuntu on an intel mac book? any probs getting it working?
<ikonia> easytiger_home: working on it at the moment. Lots of problems
<PriceChild> easytiger_home, many have it working fine
<ikonia> actually problems are not the right words, hassle is
<easytiger_home> mixed response then :)
<ikonia> PriceChild: I'd certainly appriciate a discussion with you
<easytiger_home> ikonia: what kinda things?
<Savage-{> anybody know when that CNR technology will be implemented into ubuntu
<ikonia> easytiger_home: the EFI boot loader
<ikonia> easytiger_home: the requirment for a specific boot loader
<artabrahao> hi, whent I try to install postfix the error appears: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dr_willis> Savage-{,  heh.  im not a big fan of the CNR stuff.. but heck it if works nicely....
<PriceChild> easytiger_home, apart from the webcam
<IndyGunFreak> Savage-{: if its anything like Linspires, hopefully never.... synaptic is better
<Savage-{> ok
<panfist> is there a file that stores the bash command line history i can view or grep?
<easytiger_home> ikonia: does grub not work on macs?
<dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  Linspire released the CNR stuff to the GPL i think. so it is Linspires. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: type 'history'
<bluefox83> is there a place to find themes for beep media player?
<ikonia> easytiger_home: not quite, there is a hack for it, but there are other boot loaders
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: well, cnr is just to friggin slow, i hate it...
<Flannel> easytiger_home, ikonia, the new intel macbooks have BIOS emulation
<bluefox83> i know..sounds like an odd request seeing as there are tons of better players..but i feel bad with this one payer looking like crap...
<dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  yep. i agree
<PriceChild> easytiger_home, use their "bootcamp" software.
<Savage-{> yeah apt is fast
<PriceChild> easytiger_home, its their software to "install windows", but it works with linux fine afaik
<easytiger_home> ahh.
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: really when you think aout it, synaptic is ubuntu's versionm of CNR, its got a ton of software youu can install with 1 or 2 click
<easytiger_home> PriceChild: i'm not really lookin to dual boot
<syntux> guys, I have two service for power management, acpid and apmd, why would I need both of them for power management ?
<ikonia> easytiger_home: this is something I'm working at the moment
<PriceChild> !eliolo | easytiger_home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eliolo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  cnr is just callint the apt-get stuff from what ive seen. :) with a purty web interface
<ikonia> easytiger_home: most things are centered around dual boot
<PriceChild> !info elilo | easytiger_home
<ubotu> easytiger_home: elilo: Bootloader for systems using EFI-based firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 120 kB, installed size 412 kB (Only available for i386 ia64)
<eugman> Is there a way to get my laptop o no use all of the screen? The screen is too wide and distorts things?
<PriceChild> easytiger_home, that boot loader supports EFI... however I haven't heard of anyone doing it... maybe its possible, maybe it isn't :)
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: yep, i'd rather See Ubuntu/Canonical, whatever, focus on getting popular programs into the repositories, so that compiling isn't necessary, screw cnr
<diambadie> slt q tous
<dr_willis> eugman,   odd.,.  on the laptops ive tested Ubuntu handles the widescreen find. what video card? and have you installed the drivers for it?
<ikonia> PriceChild: I'm working on that now, it works but appears to be hassle
<easytiger_home> eugman:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> ikonia, I'm not surprised :)
<ikonia> its a real fighter
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how would I make /home/utserver/ucc.init start run at startup? (Im in Ubuntu Server), please dont start sending me Ubot posts :( Im in irssi and its awkward, and no, I didn't get far with Upstart
<easytiger_home> agh. might just get a normal laptop ikonia PriceChild
<ikonia> I'm working on a mac mini
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  easy way - put it in the rc.local script
<Moduliz0r> dr_willis:  Will it get run as root?
<unimatrix9> ikonia and pricechild are offtopic ? ;)
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  you can always use su i think to make it run as other users of course.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a62-251-25-103.adsl.xs4all.nl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Moduliz0r> i know, but if its in rc.local will it be run as root?
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: this is interesting.. look at the poll   http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7474779842.html
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  use su IN the rc.local script
<Moduliz0r> so su /home/loadofcrapfilelocation?
<paolob> Flannel, the zonbu website sells an external usb DVD R/W. Is such a device boot-capable?
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  'man su'
<ikonia> paolob: ask them. it depends ont he bios
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: if you add the two NO options, its pretty close to half the community says no thanks.
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  it has an option as to what user to run as- I belive.
<dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  :)  No way! Linspire is evil and I want nothing to do with them! (9 percent)
<IndyGunFreak> ;)
<Moduliz0r> dr_willis: But without it, will it run as root in rc.local? thats what I want
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  then of course it will run as root. :)
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: i consider that sidebyside with the first one... to just use apt
<Moduliz0r> cool
<Moduliz0r> What's the difference between "exec /somecrap" or just putting the program name?
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  might be Safer to runit as a user.. but it depends on how paranoid you are i ugess
<mister> my problem : i dont know why it downloads the file instead of open to see it ( php ) http://86.106.92.114/mda/testing.php
<LinuX_-_Ubuntu> hey
<ikonia> mister your webserver is not setup to handle php
<Savage-{> Great flight simulator game - Package: fgfs-base
<LinuX_-_Ubuntu> i would like to know from where i can download Linux Ubuntu Beryl
<Moduliz0r> dr_willis: The script puts it down to a user
<dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  may wan tto check the advanced bash scripting guide, and the Bash docs for that. Its somthign to do with spawning a child process Ibelive
<aelliott> hi, please can someone tell me why i can install a program at the command line with apt-get, but i can't find it in synaptic - for example openvpn.
<Moduliz0r> k
<IndyGunFreak> LinuX_-_Ubuntu: its in the repos..
<mister> ikonia, how can i set it please ? or what do i have to install ?
<seo1> i need to install ubuntu server to manage apache, tomcat and postresql server do i need to have more than /, /home , swap ?
<jussi01> LinuX_-_Ubuntu: join #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | LinuX_-_Ubuntu
<ubotu> LinuX_-_Ubuntu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Moduliz0r> ok, reboot time
<Moduliz0r> Bye
<aelliott> my assumption was that a synaptic search would show me all availiable packages in my repos
<ikonia> mister there is a guide on the ubuntu wiki
<jussi01> aelliott: correct
<mister> ikonia,  can you give me the link please..
<ikonia> mister https://help.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ikonia> mister search that site
<Ind[y] > Is there any Game Boy (Advance, or even Color)?
<jeff_> i have the "checkgmail" app running in my taskbar, and i want it to be there every time i boot.
<Ind[y] > emulator
<jeff_> will it?
<ikonia> jeff_: if its in your desktop profile
<Shoopuf> Ind[y] : plenty of emulators for Ubuntu, try www.getdeb.net
<IndyGunFreak> Ind[y] : emultion is of questionable legality, so its likely off limits for discussion, but there's a few out there
<IndyGunFreak> *emulation
<jussi01> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<eugman> Dr_willis, I think the issue is that the only resolutions offerred at the moment are 3:4 ones and easytiger_home's suggestion is a good one.
<Shoopuf> jussi01: the repository is 1.42, getdeb.net has 1.51 in a .deb package
<IndyGunFreak> jeff_: i never had much luck with the checkgmail app, but mail notification wll do that.
<Ind[y] > IndyGunFreak: oh, ok.
<Ind[y] > Shoopuf: ok. thanks.
<marshall> are the ubuntu repos down or something?
<ikonia> marshall: no they are fine
<seo1> i need to install ubuntu server to manage apache, tomcat and postresql server do i need to have more than /, /home , swap ?
<ikonia> marshall: which ones are you using
<IndyGunFreak> marshall: i just updated, they seem fine
<kyja> help !!!!!!!
<marshall> hmm
<ikonia> seo1: you can do that ont he desktop edition
<PriceChild> seo1, you don't even need seperate ones. You could just have / and swap
<marshall> feisty backports
<kyja> I am getting a message at login that says $home file cant be written to
<ikonia> marshall: but which hosts
<jeff_> whats mail notification is that an app?
<marshall> how do i see which host?
<jeff_> i like checkgmail, i just need to know how to make sure it runs every time i boot
<ikonia> kyja: home is mounted read only or your permissions are wrong
<bruenig> kyja, don't use sudo for graphical applications
<IndyGunFreak> jeff_: yes, sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<PriceChild> !startup | jeff_
<ikonia> marshall: look in your sources for list
<ubotu> jeff_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<amorphous_> why can i not set crontab to start up a music player to wake me up??? it will copy files etc & the command works on the comand line, but no player will start up when asked by cron??? >/
<marshall> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<seo1> PriceChild> but i will install ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop and share /home
<PriceChild> seo1, ah ok :)
<kyja> k
<bruenig> amorphous_, it doesn't inherit environmental variables what command are you running?
<ikonia> amorphous_: because cron doesn't have a shell so won't have a desktop display session
<seo1> PriceChild> because i think ubuntu desktop is not a good idea to a server?
<ikonia> seo1: its fine
<bruenig> no you can get it to work you just need to use DISPLAY=:0 or some such
<Justi1> how do I change settings in tremulous?
<seo1> ikonia> no to have LTS to 2011
<ikonia> amorphous_: you need to specify a shell and options as a startup script
<ikonia> seo1: the desktop is LTS too
<seo1> ikonia> stopping in 2009
<ikonia> seo1: then its up to you
<aelliott> am i right in thinking that a cron job is the best way of running a scheduled backup?
<ikonia> aelliott: thats an excellent way
<aelliott> ikonia: cool, thanks
<bruenig> backups schmackups
<ikonia> aelliott: although there are backup manager tools too
<seo1> ikonia> do you prefer to have a server with desktop edition?
<ikonia> seo1: depends what I'm doing
* bruenig gueses amorphous_ didn't want help
<bruenig> guesses*
<seo1> ikonia> a last question , i have 80 gb
<whatwherewhen> anyone have any luck installing asterisk 1.4 on ubuntu?
<seo1> ikonia > what will be the most larger for my server / or /home
<ikonia> seo1: depends how you want to lay it out
<ikonia> whatwherewhen: astrix is in the repo - works fine
<seo1> ikonia> i will install a database server with 20 gb
<ikonia> seo1: depends how you want to lay it out
<amorphous_> bruenig, ikonia - i've made a script to say play mplayer too... but no joy :/.. do want help but was trying other stuff for a minute (sorry)
<seo1> ikonia > Can i install my data in the /home?
<whatwherewhen> is ubuntu a good distro to start with?
<ikonia> seo1: depends how you want to lay it out
<whatwherewhen> or should i try redhat?
<ikonia> whatwherewhen: a fine choice
<bruenig> amorphous_, what is the exact command you have specified for cron?
<bXi> how does one fix sound in wine?
<kyja> hmm that might have fixed. I will try tthat
<fishbuntu> it has the power to be a good distro to keep using forever, too
<whatwherewhen> is this irc channel 24/7?
<bruenig> bXi, try in winecfg, if not registry
<Shoopuf> bXi: Try #winehq channel
<ikonia> whatwherewhen: yes
<bruenig> whatwherewhen, closes down at 20:00
<whatwherewhen> k thx
<fishbuntu> lol
<fishbuntu> bedtimer
<fishbuntu> -r
<aelliott> seo1: i would personally either just have a single root partition scheme or use LVM - creating pre-sized partitions for your mount points can be really annoying further down the line
<bXi> bruenig: the winecfg gives problems
<amorphous_> bruenig, kaffeine /home/amorphous/Max\ Romeo\ -\ Pray\ for\ Me\ The\ Best\ of\ Max\ Romeo\ \(1967-1973\)/
<bruenig> bXi, just make sure it is using alsa
<Savage-{> hey guys I found out what is causing this issues with clvm; it is related to redhat-cluster-suite that I installed before automatix2 that I noticed caused some errors installing.
<bXi> bruenig: i cant open that tab
<seo1> aelliott> i am a learner, what is LVM?
<bruenig> amorphous_, ok replace it with: DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/kaffeine /home/amorphous/Max\ Romeo\ -\ Pray\ for\ Me\ The\ Best\ of\ Max\ Romeo\ \(1967-1973\)/
<whatwherewhen> anyone have any experience with voicebuntu?
<ikonia> amorphous_: also change the track to something good ;)
<amorphous_> bruenig, sorry  * 20 * * * * /home/amorphous/alarm ... the command was in alarm
<ikonia> whatwherewhen: only official ubuntu releases here
<aelliott> seo1: its logical volume manager.  It allows you to divide a disk up into partitions virtually so that the partitions can be resized on demand
<amorphous_> ikonia, Hmmm.. ;)
<bruenig> amorphous_, just make sure you use full paths and always give it a DISPLAY=:0
<aelliott> seo1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/benefitsoflvmsmall.html
<bruenig> amorphous_, even use full paths in that alarm script
<lukealpha> can ubuntu run on 800 mhz cpu ?
<ikonia> lukealpha: yes
<aelliott> seo1:  LVM is difficult to implement, but if you really want to seperate your mount points it is the best way
<amorphous_> bruenig, ok - trying...
<Savage-{> having problems with package: redhat-cluster-suite; It installs a dependency called clvm that has issues and causes errors when installing other packages
<aelliott> seo1:  i would personally just have a default ubuntu install with a single / and the file system as simple directories though
<bruenig> separate /home is nice
<aelliott> aye, especially if you reformat a lot :)
<Enselic> bruenig: what is the pro?
<Enselic> or what are the pros, rather
<aelliott> security wise it is a bonus to have seperate partitions because you can write lock them as appropriate, but estimating the sizes can be really hard
<bruenig> Enselic, if your system breaks, your files are still there mainly
<carrot_> IndyGunFreak: sorry. i had 2 change my nick. it was napster_. still having trouble with this thing
<carrot_> do u have any ideas?
<bruenig> Enselic, if you need to reinstall later because of breakage, all your settings and files are still in place, so you don't have to go through reconfiguring everything
<Enselic> bruenig: isn't that true anyway? unless it's a harddisk crash, and /home is on another harddisk
<Enselic> bruenig: hmm, ya
<bruenig> Enselic, there are some exploits which it will circumvent such as the dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda1
<bruenig> hda2 is spared
<aelliott> bruenig, imagine if your ubuntu got screwed up, you could reinstall a fresh copy and link it to your home directory on the other disk.
<seo1> aelliott> can i shared one lvm/home to another distribution
<Moduliz0r> It doesnt work with su
<Guilty_as_Sin> separate drive or separate partion?
<Moduliz0r> I used su -c "/home/utserver/ucc.init start" utserver
<Moduliz0r> and the program doesnt work
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm jumping in "in the middle"
<bruenig> Moduliz0r, by the way exec will make the script or shell exit if the command fails, whereas just running it won't
<Moduliz0r> ok ill try that as well
<aelliott> seo1: not very easily, the LVM system has to all be mounted together
<Moduliz0r> so exec su blahblah?
<bruenig> Moduliz0r, I don't know what you wanted with that, I am just saying generally, what are you trying to do?
<aelliott> seo1: its certainly not good for sharing partitions between distros
<Moduliz0r> I need to have a program run at startup
<XiXaQ> how do I set an environement variable for all users permanently?
<Moduliz0r> and it needs to run as the user "utserver"
<aelliott> seo1: in fact most distros wont be able to read the LVM drives at all unless they have the driver module loaded
<Moduliz0r> Really it needs to be started from /home/utserver
<bruenig> Moduliz0r, ask the people in #bash
<Guilty_as_Sin> in effect, it already is..  but I was wondering earlier about using the same /home for sabayon and kubuntu on my desktop..  never really tried that b4, will it work?
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Scunizi> LiVes looks like a promising video editor.  But what does a person use to make a DVD from a video file?
<Guilty_as_Sin> even if I can't it's already mounted
<Guilty_as_Sin> but that would be great
<Mikeh> I keep hearing about "please let me in" as a way to get into the root account... what does that mean?
<bruenig> Mikeh, someone messing with you it sounds
<Moduliz0r> Wait it appears to have worked now
<seo1> aelliott> LVM is good if we want to add more disk space after?
<aelliott> Mikeh: trust me, its not that easy :)
<kitche> Mikeh: umm someone trying to social engineer their way into the system
<javier> alo ?
<Moduliz0r> Heh
<Guilty_as_Sin> and they are even polite about it
<kitche> which is very easy to do really if you have a user that doesn't know enough to look for
<eugman> Aw crap, anyone know how to go back a few steps in a xserver reconfig?
<Guilty_as_Sin> they said "please"
<aelliott> seo1: yes, thats what its there for - its ideal if you know you will be buying more hard disks in the future
<juano__> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<javier> alguien habla espaol ?
<Scunizi> eugman, check for the backup files
<seo1> aelliott> ok good
<aelliott> seo1:  for example i have a 250gb disk now.  If I bought two more 250gb disks and added them to LVM, it would see one single 750gb disk - I could partition it into chunks as I wanted
<aelliott> seo1: the only downside is that it is more complicated than a standard filesystem, theres a bit of a learning curve
<eugman> Scunizi, no I mean I'm still in the process of making a new one and made a mistake I want to quit the process or go back to a pevious question
<whazilla> hey
<Guilty_as_Sin> so that is what LVM is
<Guilty_as_Sin> ok, thanks
<whazilla> how doi i fit fiesty on a MS pro duo 4Gb ?
<aelliott> seo1: redhat and Fedora Core come with LVM set up as standard, ubuntu can be installed with it using the "alternative install disk"
<Scunizi> eugman, oh.. you're in the automated setup it sounds like.  You might be able to hit "q" or Ctrl-c
<kitche> LVM is only good for raid pretty much
<seo1> aelliott> and is it different from ext3
<syntux> how can I disable some of my ttys ?
<amorphous_> bruenig, still not auite sure I get this - i had DISPLAY=:0 in the crontab command and the
<Guilty_as_Sin> and the alternate kubuntu as well (that is where I first seen it)
<whazilla> RE: how doi i fit fiesty on a MS pro duo 4Gb ?
<stefg> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Mikeh> Well, it's not a social engineering attempt, because it wasn't my system. But I was intrigued as to what he meant. We were working with Linux thin clients, and we couldn't get into the root account to recompile rdesktop. I left for awhile and when I got back he had done it and told me that there was a backdoor, "please let me in" perhaps something weird in the kernel? like when you type "windows" and it says "you don't exist"
<Mikeh> on some older versions of the kernel
<aelliott> seo1: no ext3 is formatted on top of the LVM logical drives
<Vai_Ro> has any one set up a logitech g15 keyboard before?
<whazilla> RE: how doi i fit fiesty on a MS pro duo 4Gb ?
<eugman> Scunizi, Doesn't seem to do anything. Is it safe to just restart the computer?
<aelliott> seol: image LVM as a big pool where all your hard disks space is poured together and then partitioned.  Once its partitioned you can choose different formats for each partition just like on a normal disk
<amorphous_> bruenig, still not auite sure I get this - i had DISPLAY=:0 in the crontab command and then the alarm command - and now the kaffeine command in the crontab - but still no joy! works ok at the command line though... is there more to it?
<Scunizi> eugman, before doing that go to a terminal and "cd /etc/X11".  You'll see "xorg.conf". type "sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak" and see if it creates another file.  Type ls to get a directory listing.
<tux_> sera
<eugman> Scunizi, yeah it made a backup
<Scunizi> What do people use to create a DVD useable on a DVD player?
<Scunizi> eugman, good.. now you can reboot.
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: DVD write + DVD software
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, is DVD write in the repo's? also DVD software? is that the title?
<IndyGunFreak> did the room freeze
<Scunizi> it's warm here.
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: nope
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<amorphous_> Aha! bruenig, ikonia have found it - it's export DISPLAY=:0 && COMMAND
<juano__> xtknight: hi
<IndyGunFreak> i just get curious when nothing happens for more than 10-15sec
<amorphous_> --- :) ---
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, I had 10 sec of lag!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: to make it useable on a DVD player , u need to know what's  the format  that dvd player does play , and then convert your movie into that format , then write it to a DVD-rom
<WeepingDemon> :-
<amorphous_> Thank you both ikonia bruenig
<ikonia> welcome
<kyja> I have chmod my home to 744 and the .dmrc file to 644 like it is supose to be but it still says its getting ignored at login
<ikonia> glad you got it
<amorphous_> ikonia, me too ;)
<amorphous_> ikonia, now to find some good tunes :)
<juano__> ikonia: hi
<kitche> kyja: well chmoding your home can be bad but what is .dmrc used for
<ikonia> hello
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, other than Pal, ntsc etc aren't most dvd files stored as vob files.  I'm just looking for software to create a universal movie (ntsc) DVD from .. say a mpeg4 video file.
<carrot_> wat does the "apt-get -f install" thing do?
<kyja> the .dmrc file is used at login to recall your desktop and language setings from previous sessions
<liquiddoom> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<m1r> .
<phalkone> I have a problem installing: I want to use a second hard disk as swap space (install just stops)
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: what are u using linux , widows ?
<kyja> oooh I think I found the trouble
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, I've got Dapper, Feisty (gnome & kde) and windows xp.. prefer linux
<kitche> kyja: well you have to chown your home to the right user but sicne you chmodded your home you most likely messed it up
<kyja> I had my 3 logins having the same group name
<ikonia> kyja: thats not a problem
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, LiVes will allow me to create a video file of different clips and pic then write it out to a mpg4 file.
<vox754> phalkone, how much swap do you need? One GB is enough.
<GodSyn_> help : wanting to create a startup script for a mythTV frontend to run AFTER x starts, and BEFORE mythtv-frontend starts. Using fiesty. where would i find the call to start mythTV and add my needed lines before it?
<whatwherewhen>         can one install asterisk on the desktop ditro og ubuntu/
<whatwherewhen> ?
<ikonia> GodSyn_: how can you have a startup script for mythtv that you want toe xecute before it start
<phalkone> it's a very old computer: the disk I want to use as swap is only 1.1 GB
<ikonia> GodSyn_: a mythtc startup script STARTS myth
<kitche> kyja: well you really messed up your /home directory since it should not be 744
<GodSyn_> sorry, poor wording on my part. mythtc? thanks!
<ikonia> whatwherewhen: I've told you
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: I used to use a software called "Xilisoft video converter" on windows , but let me see what' available for linux
<ikonia> whatwherewhen: its in the repo and works fine
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, thanks.
<Flannel> kitche: actually, home being 744 isn't unusual.  Mine's 755
<phalkone> I set it to logical and swap and the other disk to primair and start up mounted on /
<GodSyn_> find -name mythtc is being slow... any clue where it is? (sorry for being a pain)
<kitche> Flannel: so you have it setup so any user in the users group can run executables from home
<ikonia> GodSyn_: just wait for it to find it
<vox754> phalkone, how many partitions do you have in each disk and what are their izes?
<ikonia> normally /usr/bin
<kitche> Flannel: or whatever group owns home
<Flannel> kitche: That's the default perms for home folders in dapper
<IceLink> hey there, what was the command to search packages?
<vox754> IceLink, use "aptitude search <package>" or "apt-cache search <package>"
<phalkone> My first disk is 8.6 GB which I want to use as the main drive with one Ext3 partition; the second drive is 1.1 GB which I want to use as swap; I set this manually but the install process just stops
<IceLink> vox754: thanks a lot
<kitche> Flannel: true I can execute stuff also but no one else can read my home :)
<Flannel> kitche: and world readable is expected, since thigns like public_html need to be world readable, you a-r for anything you don't want readable
<SinisterWays> I fell in love with ubuntu
<SinisterWays> lol
<WeepingDemon> is gentoo better than Ubuntu?
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: well , i can't find one for linux , maybe someone else could help , or u can use one under windows or u can use wine if u don't like windows !
<Flannel> IceLink: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<vox754> WeepingDemon, that is an offtopic question, which starts flame wars.
<IceLink> uff, the list is so long, does anybody know a good terminal-dictionary?
<WeepingDemon> sorry fellow,
<GodSyn_> ikonia: no files returned.
<Flannel> GodSyn_: what are you looking for?
<whatwherewhen> if i want to load the clent version of ubuntu is says errror reading bootcd what now?
<Guilty_as_Sin> it takes a lot longer to install
<ikonia> GodSyn_: then its not on there
<ikonia> whatwherewhen: what ?
<kitche> Flannel: true myself I just give users a directory in /var/www :)
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, thanks for looking.  I may have to go to winxp to do this. I was hoping to avoid that. Wine is problematic and cumbersome. With all the linux rippers out there you'd think someone would actually like to create a DVD! :)
<arooni> does ubuntu now or will it ever support the intel turbo memory?
<eugman> What's the driver for intel and how can i tell for sure if I have an intel video card?
<whatwherewhen> i daownload the iso image but loads to the installation file but does not wanna go further that saying error loading bootcd
<Guilty_as_Sin> WeepingDemon have you tried either yet?
<K`zan> Anyone using the mobiledev OO filter to write out .pdb file and have it work?  Keeps telling me "Write Error" ?  Any thoughts appreciated!
<GodSyn_> flannel : find / -name mythtc (i was told it is the script that X uses to start mythtv-frontend, I need to add "tvo_set" commands to correct my video display.
<whatwherewhen> i used 4 cd'd still o luck!
<juano__> eugman: dmesg | grep intel
<WeepingDemon> Guilty, yes i'm on Ubuntu now, its great
<C-{pR0F> u can use a trial of Xilisoft video converter , it allow u to convert 5 videos kitche
<juano__> !intel | eugman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guilty_as_Sin> if you want to give gentoo a try I suggest trying the Sabayon flavor
<whatwherewhen> do you thing something wrong with cd or downloaded iso image
<Guilty_as_Sin> just my advice
<xtknight> juano__, hello
<K`zan> Also tried kpalmdoc and that blows out :-(.
<juano__> xtknight: hi
<K`zan> Do i have to use wincrap to do that?
<Sirrush> Hello, I just installed some programs and they are not showing up on KDE I am on Ubuntu Fiesty
<Guilty_as_Sin> but neither is better, I'm giving it a go just to see if my hardware is better supported since I didn't do my homework b4 making a big buy
<juano__> xtknight: have one question, i got this in response to my bug report yesterday
<kitche> Sirrush: what is these programs
<juano__> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8544159/fceu_0.98.12-1ubuntu3.diff
<dr_willis> Sirrush,  and what programs may that be? you mean they are 'not showing an icon in the menus' ?
<juano__> xtknight: and this
<xtknight> juano__, can you post the bug # please
<Job314> Hey I'm looking for a way to reinstall ubuntuvia ssh.. Is that possible.. Got a server and when i kinda fuckup, i would like to run a script or sometinhg, so I got a clean ubuntu server with ssh again
<Flannel> !install | Job314
<ubotu> Job314: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<juano__> xtknight: sure sec
<K`zan> Well, sigh, lemme try rebooting before I give up completely.
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, looks like there is a program called DVD Author I just found.. http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=dvdauthor
<Flannel> GodSyn_: wouldn't that be tv not tc?  Is it an executable?  then use `which`
<juano__> xtknight: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/127499  ------> 127499
<Sirrush> kitche,  They are from the repo's various programs
<juano__> xtknight: im not sure what the response means
<kitche> Sirrush: well that doesn't help sicne some programs are cli
<Sirrush> hang on I'll give you an example
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: well done
<xtknight> juano__, okay.  i will subscribe "ubuntu-universe-sponsors" and have someone look at it.
<Sirrush> bx-gtk
<xtknight> juano__, he has fixed the bug and is waiting for the patch to be approved
<juano__> xtknight: ahh ok
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, probably shoulda googled first but I was feeling lazy. :)
<marc> hi dudes
<kiwi> er rea.irc.gr
<Sache00> hello
<xtknight> juano__, actually he already subscribed it.  so now all we have to do is wait for an official Ubuntu person to look at it
<rdesh> is gusty okay for normal use? or is it unsafe still?
<Flannel> rdesh: it's still alpha software
<PriceChild> rdesh, unsafe
<DigitalNinja> Can someone tell me what the package "linux-server-image" is?
<xtknight> rdesh, quite unsafe
<xtknight> !info linux-server-image | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> digitalninja: Package linux-server-image does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<GodSyn_> Flannel: >.< rewording. I have 4 commands I need to run prior to mythTV starting. I am using a myth frontend box to do so (ubuntu fiesty), Where would I edit to execute 4 commands after the mythTV user is logged in, but prior to mythTV(frontend application) starting?
<rdesh> thx
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: you mean linux-image-server?
<Job314> Flannel can't really see any with a reinstall from a img or so... the one that comes near is the dedicated, but then i need the "rescue" system
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: "Ask google before asking anybody"
<xtknight> !info linux-image-server | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> digitalninja: linux-image-server: Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Oh, right. Sorry
<Scunizi> C-{pR0F, yea.. but sometimes you just want to "talk"
<Flannel> Job314: Job314 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<JohnsonsWhatever> I've got the newest Gimp now! Can anyone tip me about the best photo album thing to use in Ubuntu 7.04? I soon got a Canon EOS 400D
<JohnsonsWhatever> :)
<DigitalNinja> So it's just a kernel for servers then
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: that's the -server flavor of the kernel
<xtknight> Scunizi, C-{pR0F i have to agree.  we can google for 5 hours and not get one-on-one attention
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: it has PREEMPT disabled, and a few other tweaks
<Flannel> GodSyn_: Does the myth thing startup on boot?
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: PREEMPT?
<xtknight> preemptive
<whatwherewhen> how does ubunto compare to suse and redhat systems?
<obf213> how do you set a splash for grub?
<xtknight> i think it means that an app can grab control of the cpu whenever it needs
<xtknight> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scunizi> xtknight, C-{pR0F , sometimes you can google for 5 hours and not find what you want :(.. www.google.com/linux seems to work better.
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preemption_%28computing%29
<xtknight> Scunizi, yea
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Thanks
<Sache00> how fast is hdd install compared t live cd?
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: yeah, PREEMPT allows for faster interrupt response times.  If you use the server kernel on a desktop machine, you might notice the mouse lagging a bitor whatnot.  But it allows server things (that don't deal with HW interrupts) to run faster
<xtknight> Scunizi, besides a lot of the pages on the web are over-technical.  when you talk to people they are more human oriented
<xtknight> if that makes sense ;)
<GodSyn_> Flannel: mysql (and other backend processes), GDM, autologs user "mythtv", then once session is active, runs mythfrontend.
<C-{pR0F> Scunizi: yea , sometimes , u can save time  ,by asking someone with experiance
<Flannel> GodSyn_: Ah, so, it's probably some sort of startup thing with gnome then
<Flannel> !startup | GodSyn_
<ubotu> GodSyn_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vox754> xtknight, I hope you can be here tomorrow monday. Yesterday some stubborn guy wanted to know how to install java for his 6.06 using a CentOS guide and a .rpm
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Should I use this on a web/email/storage server?
<Flannel> GodSyn_: check that out, see if you can find osmething there.
<GodSyn_> ty, reading
<xtknight> vox754, lol ya i will be here, why?
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: shrug.   I use the desktop kernel on my serverish box.  It's up to you.  You should read up about it and decide for yourself
<phalkone>  vox754, any ideas on my problem?
<mads> Hi. I have just installed apache2 along with some php. When I try to open index.php, it asks me if I want to download the file. What shall I do ?
<kitche> mads: setup apache the correct way
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Reading now
<Sache00> anyone know bout live cd?
<Theory> mads: what is "some php" ?
<vox754> xtknight, that guy said he'd return tomorrow because nobody listened him... and then he left with lots of F-words
<xtknight> vox754, not too uncommon here ;P
<dr_willis> Some day i need to invent a way to slap people over IRC.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> i will make a fortune!
<Job314> ubuntudk
* xtknight slaps dr_willis "too late"
<Sache00> anyone know bout live cd?
<kitche> mads: most likely your apache2 is not setup to work with php
<xtknight> Sache00, what's your question about it?
* dr_willis pinches xtknight  in the spleen.
<vox754> phalkone, you seem to be doing things okay. My only suggestion would be to prepare the partitions before installing them. But other than that I don't know. I'd need to try it myself.
<Sache00> speed compared to hdd nstall
<madman91> if i split a file with "split" how do i merge it back together?
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#head-6e155f7d88034e0b4ed7fa0f73f87d83b5c7f6e2  and I imagine the 'long list' is available in the mailing list archive somewhere
<sauvin> You do that and I'll get busy creating a "irc-slap-shield" facility.
<xtknight> madman91, "cat"
<mads> Hmm.. That's odd. I just did the sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<GodSyn_> Flannel: it isn't a true gnome session... or rather, no start bar / etc. It is a minimal install. Directions followed can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Frontend
<madman91> xtknight: cat file1 file2 ?
<phalkone> vox754, ok thanks for your time
<xtknight> madman91, um cat file.part* > bigfile
<xtknight> madman91, i think..
<madman91> xtknight: sounds about right.. thanks!
<JohnsonsWhatever> I've got the newest Gimp now! Can anyone tip me about the best photo album thing to use in Ubuntu 7.04? I soon got a Canon EOS 400D
<whatwherewhen> why would i have error reading boot cd when trying to install ubuntu desktop i did not ave any problems installing the server edition?
<JohnsonsWhatever> Help!?
<Sache00> ?//
<xtknight> madman91, so like "cat file.part1 file.part2 > bigfile"
<JohnsonsWhatever> Look at me guys, please. Guys!
<jetscreamer> whohoo!!! \o/ teh gimpy!
<xtknight> Sache00, the HD is faster.  how much faster depends on your setup
<dr_willis> JohnsonsWhatever,  you sure that printer even HAS linux support?
<dr_willis> JohnsonsWhatever,  theres a Picassa for Linux now. :)
<JohnsonsWhatever> PRINER!?
<xtknight> lol
<JohnsonsWhatever> Hey, printer!?
<whatwherewhen> do you think i have to download the image again>?
<JohnsonsWhatever> It's a camera I talk aboot!
<dr_willis> JohnsonsWhatever,  you are lucky then.. avoide canon printers with linux.. if you can. :(
<dr_willis> I found that out the hard way
<Flannel> GodSyn_: if you go here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/metapackages/ubuntu-mythtv-frontend  and then traverse down the depends tree (only myth specific things, obviously) there's a little table at the bottom fo each where you can view all the files that the package installs.  It *has* to be one of those, so that should be able to narrow it down for you
<JohnsonsWhatever> dr_willis: Picasso or digiKam best!? :)
<xtknight> JohnsonsWhatever, any probellm with F-spot?
<GodSyn_> Flannel: thanks, will poke around
<whatwherewhen> i think i am going to have better luck with fedora or redhat
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, which image?
<xtknight> whatwherewhen, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<xtknight> you can verify CD too
<xtknight> with Md5
<raziekiel> Is there a way to delete files based on their size? Like, all folders in a directory that are less than 5mb?
<defcon> how do I enable wpa for my wireless in ubuntu, in nm-applet or network manager I dont see it
<ketrox> defcon you don't need have to enable it
<defcon> ketrox, I dont see an option to login
<ketrox> youjust have to select to select a network that uses a wpa encryption
<towski> is there a way to get the full command line in top?
<ketrox> what do u mean towski
<ketrox> ?
<xtknight> towski, well htop is better
<xtknight> !info htp
<ubotu> htp: An HTML pre-processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15-3 (feisty), package size 105 kB, installed size 964 kB
<xtknight> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<xtknight> or "gnome-system-monitor"
<defcon> for some reason I only have WEP available as authentication in gnome network manager
<towski> ok hm....
<xtknight> defcon, you may need wpasupplicant
<towski> but top is tried and true
<DjViper> how can I see which process is accessing the HDD ?
<defcon> I do not have WPA personal etc available
<Broccoly> does anybody have experiance with pxe?
<xtknight> !info wpasupplicant | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 251 kB, installed size 640 kB
<xtknight> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towski> i guess ill try htop
<G_Willakers> !stunnel
<xtknight> !netboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stunnel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<defcon> xtknight, I have it installed
<rolfen> hello #ubuntu... if i have a dvd and want to encode it to a divx file under ubuntu, what app do i use?
<xtknight> Broccoly, please see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<sntnl>  /XDCCC
<xtknight> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Broccoly> xtknight: thanks but i didn't even ask my question yet
<DjViper> how can I see which process is accessing the HDD ?
<xtknight> what are you waiting for? :)
<xtknight> defcon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<xtknight> does gutsy have improved wpa support?  has the new wireless stack from 2.6.22 doesnt it?
<c2c2rock-puptop> how what X "no screens found" fatal io error 104
<ninix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ketrox> sc0tt
<ketrox> OOPS
<LiveUSB> hey folks. I've got an odd question about chrooting into a liveCD's Filesystem to change the root password. it's not a matter of how to do do it, rather will it work?
<kitche> if you have irssi this will ignore all joins quits and parts /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +QUITS +PARTS not sure about any other client though
<Ahadiel> Could anyone tell me if this laptop would be compatible with Ubuntu? http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10090086&catid=20354#
<Ahadiel> Or if anyone has had experience with HP laptops + Ubuntu
<DjViper> !offtopic  kitche
<DjViper> !offtopic | kitche
<ubotu> kitche: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> DjViper: not really offtopic since it is support
<lakcaj> Ahadiel, is it listed here?  http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<akos_> Hello! My internet is working fine, but hostnames on the private network don't resolve... What can I do?
<nephish> hello all
<DjViper> kitche: this isnt the irssi support channel
<nephish> anyone know anything about video capture cards?
<kitche> DjViper: people do use irssi on ubuntu you know and that question would have been asked anyways
<Ahadiel> lakcaj: I'll take a look, thanks
<lakcaj> akos, did you add entries to /etc/resolv.conf ???
<russe11> Counter Strike Source with Steam under Wine crashes while I'm playing with an error "wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000024 at address 0xd34b423 (thread 0044), starting debugger... Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000024 in 32-bit code (0x0d34b423)."
<DjViper> kitche: people use alot of stuff ON ubuntu...
<clouder> In the file permissions tab, there's blank, check, and a minus looking sign.  What's the minus sign mean?
<nephish> is there a program to capture video from a capture card without going through all the mythtv stuff? seems like an aweful lot for what i want to do
<akos> lakcaj, it's DHCP, so they are dynamic...
<Jowi> russe11, you better ask in the wine channel
<akos> lakcaj, what should I add?
<Ahadiel> lakcaj: No it is not, it's the HP Pavillion DV6418
<Jowi> !wine | russe11
<ubotu> russe11: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jowi> russe11, think its in #winehq but not sure
<russe11> Jowi, just joined ;)
<lakcaj> Ahadiel, well, just from personal experience, one thing I would say is to stay away from ATI video cards.  If you can find a lappy with NVidia, I would go with that.
<xbaez> hi i have a question, i have in a HD a debian installed with reiserfs filesystem, but i want to install ubuntu in the same HD, how can i resize the reiserfs partition
<r0n22> how can you change the screensaver without going into the scrennsaver GUI?
<Ahadiel> lakcaj: How about Intel GMA?
<Anlar> Ahadiel: gma is wonderful
<Ahadiel> lakcaj: It has an Intel GMA 950 (New it seems)
<wesolek> hello :) does anybody know how to set (or check) ports in bittorrent?
<kitche> DjViper: but it's always good to know you like being spammed with quit and join messages :)
<pete83> xbaez: do you have the program gparted?
<Ahadiel> Powerful enough to run Compiz Fusion? Anlar?
<Anlar> Ahadiel: gma950 runs beryl/compiz extremely smooth.
<lakcaj> Ahadiel, I don't have experience with that, sorry.  All i know is I HATE the radeon card in my laptop
<DjViper> kitche: I dont notice them
<Ahadiel> lakcaj: I used to use an ATI AiW 9800 Radeon in my Desktop PC... well let's just say the heatsink fell of
<Ahadiel> off**
<lakcaj> akos, an entry would like like "hostname 192.168.1.3" (without the quotes)
<clouder> nephish: I think vlc can do what your looking for
<lakcaj> Ahadiel, :)
<Ahadiel> yeah =/
<Ahadiel> Now I'm using an nVidia 7600 GF
<akos> lakcaj, I told you they were not static... IP addresses are aquired via DHCP
<T-Connect> Need help on this DCC setup. http://img478.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshoten8.png
<Anlar> Ahadiel: gma950 runs compiz/fusion as smooth as that 7600 :)
<T-Connect> XChat
<Jowi> Ahadiel, I have i945GM (GMA950) with shared memory and beryl is very smooth.
<Anlar> Ahadiel: that sort of stuff is specifically what gma950 what designed for
<Ahadiel> Anlar: Nice. :)))), then maybe I will get that laptop.
<nephish> ok, will google and check vlc thanks
<lakcaj> akos, well how do you expect your machine to know what IP addys are assigned to other machines on the network?
<kitche> T-Connect: you sure your using xchat? I'm checking your screenshot right now
<Ahadiel> I happen to know someone who works at HP Canada, so possible discount :D
<T-Connect> Do I need to put my IP to get faster speed?
<akos> lakcaj, well, they should be able to query the DHCP server, right?
<wesolek> bittorent - how to set up the ports? I can't find a proper program interface, only when I run a torrent, but there is no options for that
<wesolek> help :)
<s_v_e_n> Hello ! when booting Ilike to start a X application on a server, without XDM or GDM, because thre is little memory  - putting  "startx" or "xinit" in rc.local close X immediately after starting - any help apreceated !
<akos> lakcaj, ?
<T-Connect> I get faster speed on mIRC Upp than XChat
<lakcaj> akos, one sec, I'm looking for some info
<napster_> hi. I need hep with a tv card quite urgently
<Jowi> Ahadiel, it's not very good at 3d games although they run but staggers somewhat. but beryl is very smooth. as I said it uses shared memory (64Mbyte).
<locoooo> can anyone help with a wierd networking problem??
<raziekiel> Is there a way to delete files based on their size? Like, all folders in a directory that are less than 5mb?
<umop-apsidn> i'm sure there's a bunch of stuff in my system slowing me down... how do i optimize the kernel modules and such, so i can not bother loading ati drivers on my nvidia system, etc.?
<napster_> can anyone help me?
<s_v_e_n> @raziekiel:man find !
<Ahadiel> Jowi: The one I'm looking at, has 200mb+
<raziekiel> ty s_v_e_n
<locoooo> I'm connected to the wireless netowrk and I can ping websites, but I cant sure to the websites in a browser....
<Ahadiel> The only game I'd actually want to play would be World of Warcraft
<locoooo> isnt that wierd?
<eddie> Does anyone know of a good C++ ide that compiles the project in one? Anjuta is doing my heading... and kdev is eww
<locoooo> surf*
<T-Connect> Set it back to 0?
<sotec_prod> anyone know if the playstation 2 controller is plug n play with Ubuntu 7.04?
<Flannel> eddie: You check out eclipse?
<akos> lakcaj, windows seems to be able to handle it.... I'm looking too
<s_v_e_n> @raziekiel: find /home/dir -size +5G -type f -exec rm {} \;
<Jordan_U> For some reason when I double click bash scripts I no longer have the option to run them, they just open in gedit instead
<eddie> Flannel: I thought that was for Java
<umop-apsidn> sotec_prod: i don't know, but i bet google does
<Anlar> eddie: eclipse is the heaviest and buggiest fscker you can get.. but other than that, it and anjuta and kdev are pretty much the only ones
<Flannel> eddie: It does C++ too, and a bunch of other languages.  CDT is the C(++) development toolkit addon
<sotec_prod> google surprisingly does not have a solid answer umop
<eddie> Anlar: Damn
<Jowi> s_v_e_n, you have several options. one is to use the automatic logon in GDM and start a "default" session. run the command you need in .xsession file in that users home dir.
<InfoYANN> hello all
<umop-apsidn> Jordan_U: right-click the file, properties, allow execution
<sotec_prod> hence my arrival here. :)
<raziekiel> thanks! I'm trying to get rid of music folders that just have album art, no songs
<s_v_e_n> why can't i start xinit from rc.local???
<eddie> Flannel: okay, I think ill stick with Anjuta
<Jowi> s_v_e_n, the "default" session in the GDM screen launches what it finds in .xsession.
<lakcaj> akos, do you have a domain-name that the machines all belong to?
<T-Connect> XChat is crap?
<kitche> T-Connect: just check that checkbox to get ip from server
<Jordan_U> umop-apsidn: Is that the same a chmod +x ?
<s_v_e_n> @jovi: Im less memory on that server, I like to avoid GDM
<T-Connect> Ok
<guevara> hi
<lakcaj> akos, try adding "search domainname" to resolv.conf
<guevara> i need some help...
<umop-apsidn> Jordan_U: possibly, i'm not very familiar with the command line
<lakcaj> akos, where domainname is the domain the machines belong to
<sotec_prod> Anyone tried a ps2 controller with Ubuntu?
<pete83> guevara: a psychologist?
<guevara> when i start my pc... grub stops and output me error 25
<umop-apsidn> i want to do some optimization, i'm sure i'm loading modules i don't need to, but i don't know where to look to verify, much less fix it
<guevara> pete83..xD
<Pricey> sotec_prod, how on earth do you think you would plug it in? The ps2 controllers don't have  astandard connection?
<umop-apsidn> Pricey: perhaps into the playstation itself?
<wesolek> does anybody know which file to alter to set the right ports (or check the existent ones) in bittorrent?
* umop-apsidn chuckles
<bluefox83> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> s_v_e_n, mingetty perhaps
<guevara> i just wanna deleted the grub or modified to start with windows...but i cann't
<sotec_prod> Pricey, I'm watching a ps2 to usb converter on ebay currently. it is possible, i just want to know if there are any extra drivers or software required.
<bluefox83> dang...does anyone know of a good link to guide you through downloading flash movies and converting them to avi ?
<eugman> 2A2A2AI want to replace the DSC_ in the file names of a bunch of images with EXP_ how do I do that with some commandline voodoo?
<lakcaj> umop-apsidn, lsmod will list all the modules that are loaded
<akos> lakcaj, no, I only have a workgroup
<akos> no domains
<Pricey> sotec_prod, ok right... I am unsure. I know the xbox 360 controllers work fine... have you ggogled at all?
<eugman> hmmm, that 2a2a2a shouldn't be there
<locoooo> Hey guys, a wierd network problem, I can ping websites fine, but I can't surf to the sites in a browswer, any ideas?????
<umop-apsidn> lakcaj: and once i find out what i'm running, how do i edit that?
<Jordan_U> guevara: Do you want to be able to boot linux at all or are you just trying to restore windows?
<sotec_prod> Of course I've googled it.
<sotec_prod> i can't find a solid answer
<sotec_prod> usually live people are the best to ask
<Jordan_U> sotec_prod: I would be verry surpriesed if it didn't just work
<guevara> jordan_u restore windows... the problem is that i don't want to deleted my windows... i have some informations, works, etc
<lakcaj> umop-apsidn, a lot of modules are loaded dynamically now.
<s_v_e_n> @jowi: I dont have a inittab to start mingetty
<T-Connect> Man. This still slow.
<pete83> guevara: see http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#25
<Jowi> s_v_e_n, otherwise slim ( http://slim.berlios.de/index.php ) is very low on resources but not sure if it support autologin...
<umop-apsidn> lakcaj: great, so i can turn them off, right? where do i look for that?
<orbisvicis> torcs ./configre cant find libX11, but its there. Should i tweak some path variable ?
<umop-apsidn> lakcaj: as a specific example, i have a wacom tablet  loaded in here, for some odd reason - and i don't even own any wacom products
<lakcaj> umop-apsidn, you can look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sotec_prod> umop, Ubuntu is fastly becoming the next big bloat...
<Jordan_U> guevara: To delete grub and restore the windows bootloader use a windows install CD and run fixmbr from the recovery console
<Ahadiel> Would a "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG" work with Ubuntu? (Anyone have any previous experience?)
<sotec_prod> does anyone know anyone that owns a wacom tablet?
<jeff_> why is it, that every time i log out and then back in, my resolution changes back to 1024x768? i have to use the nvidia configuration tool to change it back to 1280 every time i reboot
<Jordan_U> Ahadiel: Yes
<sotec_prod> i mean, it would be awesome to own one. i want one
<Ahadiel> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<umop-apsidn> lakcaj: aha, thank you
<sotec_prod> but i don't need the module loaded into the kernel if i don't have it.
<sotec_prod> reminds me of....oh right, windows. :|
<pete83> jeff_: couldn't you add the tool into your startup programs?
<AngryPenguin> jeff, set your resolution in your xorg file
<speedo_> Ahadiel: the support is built into the kernel
<brainiac8008> hi.  I have a dual boot of Ubuntu 7.04 and Windows XP.  Sometimes, when I start up my computer, GRUB appears, and I select the Ubuntu boot option, it doesn't say in the top left, "Starting Up... Loading...Please Wait..."  Ubuntu then starts up as normal until my desktop comes up.  The wireless internet program doesn't connect to the internet automatically like I set it to and my sticky notes don't come up.  If I 
<jeff_> i know how to open my xorg file and edit it. but where do i change/add something
<sotec_prod> not to abate Ubuntu, because it is far and wide the best OS i've ever used.
<Jordan_U> Ahadiel: Intel has great linux support
<Ahadiel> Jordan_U: :) k
<sotec_prod> infact, i want to modchip my PS2 and install linux on that
<sotec_prod> :D
<orbisvicis> nvrmind, simply configure option
<AngryPenguin> jeff, should be in the monitor section
<obf213> yeah i tried to change a link i created and i did in terminal and it said it was correct
<AngryPenguin> you will see a bunch of resolution settings
<sotec_prod> void my warranty right to hell
<kitche> sotec_prod: don't even have to modchip it to install linux get the linux install kit for it
<obf213> but when i look at the file, it still says its is linked to a different file that doesnt exist
<obf213> thats why i changed it...
<sotec_prod> kitche, oh nice
<sotec_prod> :)
<wesolek> does anybody know how to change UCP/TCP ports in bittorrent?
<sotec_prod> so PS2 reads cdr's or dvdrs?
<lakcaj> akos, sorry, I don't know the solution to your issue
<jeff_> ok i see those resolutions, what do i do just add in 1280x1024?
<napster_> plz can some1 help me?
<guevara> Jordan_U but i can deleted it by another way.. i don't have to install win cd...:-P
<akos> lakcaj, ok thx
<jeff_> its okay to just throw that in there?
<Anlar> Ahadiel: 3945abg is what for instance I am using at this moment and it's perhaps the best wlan chipset around :) if you buy a laptop that is Intel all the way (display adapter, wlan, disk controller, sound chip, usb controller, ..) it will just simply work and usually out of the box
<HHP2K> Does anyone know how to edit advanced mouse properties? My mouse buttons are doing different things and I don't know how to fix it.
<pete83> jeff_: yeah, just follow the same format as the other entries
<obf213> anyone know why the link didnt change.
<raziekiel> I have a windows box as my file server, and I have the partitions mounted, when I open them in linux it's "smb:name@computer" but how do I get to them through command line?
<AngryPenguin> make sure its present in the 24 depth section jeff
<sotec_prod> HHP2K, i have the same problem with my Logi G5. my scrollwheel toggles are backward and i don't know how to fix it
<AngryPenguin> or whatever section your screen depth is set to
<sotec_prod> i tried switching the numbers in the xorg.conf section, and to no avail...
<HHP2K> sotec_prod: My scrollwheel navigates pages in Firefox back and forth. :( It's very inconvenient.
<MikeRotch> raziekiel from what i have heard you can not access linux partition from windows... but i am very new
<MikeRotch> sorry if that is misinformation
<napster_> I am in dire need of help. PLZ some1 help me? PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!
<jeff_> thanks much, testing it brb
<pete83> jeff_: and if it says "Defaultdepth 24", then make sure to enter your resolution in that section
<raziekiel> MikeRotch,  Not linux form windows, windows form linux
<sotec_prod> HHP2K, my toggles do that. you need to change the ZAxisMapping option in xorg.conf
<HugLeo> hi
<sotec_prod> one sec, i'll show you my xorg
<foey> hello, anyone know of a decent dock program?
<`eric-> kiba-dock
<ladydoor> !ask|napster
<ubotu> napster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AngryPenguin> awm
<s_v_e_n> @raziekel: there is a ext2 filemanager fpr xin-XP
<Scunizi> raziekiel, you can access linux partitions with windows using the appropriate driver. Your linux partitions have to be ext3 formatted.
<`eric-> hey, anyone have any experience with svideo out and nvidia..? I'm having some wierd issues...
<HHP2K> sotec_prod: Oh, okay. I'll try that, thanks
<HugLeo> ubotu: Is you the boot?
<AngryPenguin> foey, awm
<Justi1> what program can I use to record what is happening on the screen and post it on youtube or something?
<raziekiel> Scunizi I'm in linux, trying to access my windows partitions
<JohnsonsWhatever> dr_willis: Picasso or digiKam best!? :)
<anmar> hey guys. I have an MD5 problem with the bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<JohnsonsWhatever> Picasso or digiKam best!?
<JohnsonsWhatever> Anyone
<JohnsonsWhatever> What is teh best!+ :O
<sotec_prod> HHP2K, http://pastebin.com/m6c0d2d35
<Scunizi> raziekiel, are they ntfs in windows? or fat32?
<raziekiel> NTFS
<worzel>  /serever 72.20.58.137
<sotec_prod> raziekiel, be careful with that. I fried a very important 80gb windows drive doing that...
<Ahadiel> is the "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150" any good for beryl/compiz fusion? I notice many HP laptops come with it.
<T-Connect> XChat recommand ports?
<jussi01> Ahadiel: it should work
<Justi1> what program can I use to record what is happening on the screen and post it on youtube or something?
<raziekiel> sotec_prod,  I'm just trying to use the find command to help me sort my music, but I don't know what the path is for my windows partitions
<Scunizi> raziekiel, depending on your version of linux, you'll always be able to read files and copy from win to lin. To write to ntfs also requires the right driver. /etc/fstab has to be configured correctly to read ntfs.
<AngryPenguin> beryl does work on an nvidia 6150\
<Ahadiel> jussi01: Do you know how it is compared to the GMA 950?
<Scunizi> !mount | raziekiel
<HHP2K> sotec_prod: Thanks so much :)
<ubotu> raziekiel: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<AngryPenguin> better
<raziekiel> scunizi I can get to the partitions fine through a gui, I just don't know how to do it through command line. I don't know what path
<guevara> can i modified a grub by a ubuntu cd live?
<sotec_prod> raziekiel, just don't move anything on your windows partitions. at all. i moved a video using linux, and it killed my hdd.
<jussi01> Ahadiel: no
<sotec_prod> HPP2K, you're welcome. let me know if that works
<Ahadiel> Well, does anyone know how the NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 is compared to the Intel GMA950?
<AngryPenguin> Ahadiel: the nvidia chipset is better
<T-Connect> Screw XChat then.
<sotec_prod> HPP2K, also, you need to find out what your mouse device is actually called before you add that into the section
<Scunizi> raziekiel, ah.. ok... most things are mounted in /media/xxx.  xxx representing the file name of the drive or directory. Do you only have one drive and is it ide or sata?
<T-Connect> >(
<Jowi> !scraancast | Justi1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scraancast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !screencast | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
* Jowi typos mucho
<sotec_prod> one sec, i'll find that for you
<AngryPenguin> you can also screencast with ffmpeg
<wesolek> aybody here that know a bit about setting in bittorrent?
<jeff_> thanks it worked great... now if i could just add beryl manager to my startup prgrams id be good to go
<jeff_> im using linux mint btw
<wesolek> *knoes
<wesolek> *knows
<AngryPenguin> jeff: go to sessions
<Jordan_U_> jeff_, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<pete83> jeff_: click system>>preferences>>sessions
<AngryPenguin> under preferences
<AngryPenguin> ya
<jeff_> im using xfce, not gnome :/
<raziekiel> Scunizi: In my linux comp, I have one SATA drive. /media/sda1
<T-Connect> Don't use the crappy XChat people
<napster_> can any1 help me?
<jeff_> its not the same in xfce huh
<larson9999> xchat is fine
<ph4mp573r> !sourgrapes | T-Connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourgrapes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T-Connect> XChat isn't fine with DCC
<Ahadiel> Could anyone give me a link to the page where it shows what nVidia cards are supported under the Linux driver?
<AngryPenguin> screencast in ubuntu: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<Scunizi> raziekiel, ok.. if you have win and linux installed on the same drive you'll have different partitions.  If win was the first that was installed it usually is in /media/sda1.. linux will be in /media sda2,3,4,5 etc. depending.
<sotec_prod> HPP2K, cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<clouder> If I set timeout = 0 in /boot/grub/menu.lst will it wait for ever or boot instantly.  I want it to wait until I choose something
<kitche> T-Connect: nothing fine with DCC
<sotec_prod> type that into your Term
<ikonia> clouder: it boots straight away
<Anlar> Ahadiel: everything except ancient (pre-2001 etc) and the newest couple cards (VERY high-end) AND some of the laptop ultra-cheapo models like X200 (they usually work.. or then not.. mileage varies)
<Jordan_U_> jeff_, This may not be the easiest way but: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs#XFCE4
<HHP2K> sotec_prod: I put those values into where it had it on the pstebin you gave me, that same entry is my mouse. What else needs to be changed?
<T-Connect> DCC is faster on mIRC UPP and it better.
<kitche> T-Connect: of course it's setup correctly
<raziekiel> Scunizi, windows is on a different computer. This computer just has linux, but I have a second computer that I store my music etc on, which runs windows 2000. I'm trying to use the find command to search the windows machine from my linux box, but I don't know the path
<sotec_prod> HPP2K, pm me
<Anlar> Ahadiel: if it's good middle range card it's good.. other than that you are often screwed :) but that's not what they will say officially :)
<pete83> Jeff_: what's in the ~/.config/autostart/ folder?
<RedLink> Is it possible to dual boot Ubunto using a ICH8 raid configuration?
<clouder> ikonia: thanks, I guess I'll try 9999 see how that works
<T-Connect> I send you the snapshot -> http://img478.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshoten8.png
<kitche> T-Connect: but mirc has problems also I found out
<napster_> PLZ!!!
<T-Connect> mIRC is fine. XCHat isn't.
<Ahadiel> Anlar: Ah kay, so ultimately which would give better preformance? nVidia or Intel? (GMA950 vs NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS)
<raziekiel> Scunizi, the command I'm trying to figure out is this "find /home/dir -size -5M -type d -delete" but instead of /home/dir I need to put in the path to my server's music folder
<RedLink> I've got a raid 0 partition done by Windows, but I saved 150gb for Ubuntu but I just find the two harddrivers I use for the raid 0 partition
<eddie> Anyone got any experiance with Libcurl + C++?
<Scunizi> raziekiel, I must have come into your question late.. I didn't catch that in the beginning. I'm not sure how to guide you in the command line for that.  I can do it via gui. Usually another computer is //server-name/path
<Anlar> Ahadiel: 8400 is mighty card :) it's good for games.. but if you're not much into gaming, always go for intel :)
<Jordan_U_> Ahadiel, Probably the Nvidia card but the intel card should be given some extra points for having open source drivers
<Jowi> napster_, ask a question and be precise in your description.
<aoeuhtns> anyone know what I can run from the command line to put my laptop in standby (i.e. from a virtual console, not under X)
<raziekiel> Scunizi, Yeah, I know how to do it in gui too, but I can't figure out the CL way. Thanks anyway! =D
<IntuitiveNipple> raziekiel: mount the remote windows directory using smbmount, then search it as part of your local file-system
<Jordan_U_> Ahadiel, And therefore being the first to support new things like AIGLX ( Compiz / Beryl )
<Scunizi> raziekiel, sure.. wish I could help more.. I haven't tackled that one yet.
<napster_> k. i need to get my tv tuner working but ihave not a clue wat 2 do. it is a lifeview with a conexant chipset
<Ahadiel> Jordan_U: yeah, the only game I play is WoW
<sotec_prod> HHP2K, check your pm
<napster_> can some1 help?
<Ahadiel> Could the intel GMA950 possibly support that?
<raziekiel> IntuitiveNipple, I'll try that out! Thanks
<Scunizi> raziekiel, why not just try with the ip?
<Anlar> aoeuhtns: I thing you have to "cat /proc/acpi/sleep" and then echo into it something from that list.. and it WILL happen instantly without any warnings etc :)
<sotec_prod> HHP2K, are you still there?
<Anlar> Ahadiel: if you really want an honest answer, wow is kinda heavy and gma950 is not really fit for game like wow.. it woudl run but it's not really enjoyable..
<RedLink> Anyone know if its possible to Dual boot Ubuntu using a raid 0 (ICH8, Asus P5B Deluxe) conf? As it is now I can only find the two harddrivers and not the raid0 conf (I'm writing this using the installation CD so please give me some slack =)
<pete83> jeff_: i think you just put an executable script in the ~/.config/autostart/ folder
<IntuitiveNipple> raziekiel: look at section 5.2... http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=Howto&pagename=Intranet-Server-HOWTO/Intranet-Server-HOWTO-5.html
<aoeuhtns> Anlar, thanks I'll check it out
<Jowi> !tv | napster_ (I don't have a tv card but maybe this can help you getting started)
<ubotu> napster_ (I don't have a tv card but maybe this can help you getting started): http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<raziekiel> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks a bunch!!
<Anlar> RedLink: that's hard question, might be that ich8 and that semi-hardware raid isn't a good combination at this moment...
<T-Connect> What ports are the best on XChat?
<T-Connect> Maybe I'm using bad ports
<dr_willis> T-Connect,  Huh? you mean the irc server ports?
<kitche> T-Connect: whatever your router is setup to use
<Anlar> aoeuhtns: perhaps it's just the numer of the S state that you want to echo there.. S3 is the suspend mode I usually use
<Jordan_U_> T-Connect, I use 8001
<T-Connect> <Jan_Klaassen> Yep. You're slow.
<guevara> i need some help with my grub
<guevara> can i modified my grub that is install on hda for start with windows by a live ubuntu cd?
<RedLink> Well performance vise its a good combo, but I've had a lot of problems installing it on Vista too
<T-Connect> 1024 port is setup on Linksys
<T-Connect> It open
<T-Connect> It shouldn't be doing that
<buzz_> Uhm.... No Firewire Networking working in Ubuntu? :(
<T-Connect> Download is under 3.0kb
<Justi1> when I try to install sauerbraten, I get the following error: justin@JustinJones:~/Desktop/sauerbraten$ ./sauerbraten_unix
<Justi1> ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Justi1> can anyone help?
<RedLink> Anlar: I'm currently running the x64 version, is there a better chance that ICH8 RAID works on the x86 version?
<Jordan_U_> buzz_, http://www.linux1394.org/eth1394.php
<T-Connect> What that other irc?
<T-Connect> I forgot
<doom_ster> hello
<Jowi> Justi1, missing library. to find it type "apt-cache search -n sdl mixer". you will probably get the correct library to install. type "sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer....whateveristhecorrectresult" to install it
<Justi1> jowi: thanks
<doom_ster> can i use gparted live cd to resize a partition without oosing any data from it? (add some free space)
<Jordan_U_> RedKrieg, I doubt that 32v64 bit would make a difference with RAID, but I don't know for sure
<Jordan_U_> doom_ster, Yes, but you should always backup
<doom_ster> yes of course:)
<RedLink> damn I wanted to run Ubuntu on my deskt comp, I've got Debian running on my server and I love it =((
<raziekiel> IntuitiveNipple. When I run the " smbmount //Teapot/Dump2 /mnt/Dump2 -n" command, it says "Could not resolve mount point /mnt/Dump2"
<guevara> can i modified grub to start windows from a live cd ubuntu?
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, it seems my "control-a" cmmand (which is for select all of course) is somehow gone. Any ideas where or what to check what the hell is wrong?
<nemik> does anyone have a thinkpad t61 and has all the nonworking crap with it been fixed? (4595 wifi, alsa, etc)?
<T-Connect> Bye. I guest I will find that other irc and reinstall it. XChat DCC isn't working right.
<Jordan_U_> nemik, What chipset is it? We may be able to help if you give us some info.
<Justi1> what can I press to minimize fullscreen applications and games?
<aoeuhtns> Anlar, it looks like for the 2.6 kernel, /sys/power/state should be used
<whazilla> RE: how doi i fit fiesty on a MS pro duo 4Gb ?
<aoeuhtns> I just tried echo -n mem > /sys/power/state and it worked
<whazilla> usb mem stick ?
<whazilla> fiesty on ms stick ?
<whazilla> installed ?
<Jordan_U_> whazilla, You can use the compressed LiveCD image to make a Live Drive
<whazilla> with write acces ?
<whazilla> can i install packages ?
<whazilla> allso id allso love this on ps3
<vox754> !enter | whazilla
<ubotu> whazilla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U_> whazilla, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gamerfreak> will apt-get only work on debian based distros?
<dr_willis> apt is common to debian based systems....
<dr_willis> others may use different package manager systems. rpm, portage, ect.
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I still have that misconfigured mouse buttons problems.. anyone else care to help me out?
<Jordan_U_> gamerfreak, There are some strange exceptions but generally yes
<NoobSauce> For some reason, my xsession file does not work... I set a couple commands in .xsession, but it does not run on startup. I have write permission for it, and it works fine if I run it manually (./.xsession)... Anyone know what's wrong?
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, it seems my "ctrl-a" cmmand (which is for select all of course) is somehow gone. Any ideas where or what to check what the hell is wrong?
<eugman> Anyone know anything equivalent to the  'rename' program? It's taking too long.
<noodles12> i'm trying to run kismet but it says it isn't picking up any networks. I changed the source to ipw3945,eth1,Intel   . Why wont' it detect anything?
<obf213> anyone in here know anything about getting OO writer to stop thinking of words you want to type
<Jowi> Matic`Makovec, in one app or several?
<Jordan_U_> eugman, mv ?
<Matic`Makovec> Only one it seems Jowi. And that one is this dear xchat
<hypa7ia> obf213: that's autocompletion, you can turn it off in preferences
<eugman> Jordan_U_ , I'm hoping to rename a batch of files to have a different prefix so they don't conflict with identically named ones.
<napster_> how can i check if my tv tuner is compatible with ubuntu?
<Jowi> Matic`Makovec, restart xchat and see if it fixes itself....?
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I still have that misconfigured mouse buttons problems.. anyone else care to help me out?
<Jordan_U_> !hardware | napster_
<ubotu> napster_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Matic`Makovec> Yeh, we shall see
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks :o
<bmk789> can anyone help me setup LVM?
<adrian_> hi
<Scunizi> eugman, as in "mv file.name prefix*.extension"  test first before ruining everything
<IntuitiveNipple> raziekiel: Have you created the local mount directory with mkdir first?
<adrian_> how can be changed the key assotiations to remote control keys of the ir_common module
<adrian_> how can be changed the key assotiations to remote control keys of the ir_common module?
<Jordan_U_> eugman, Do they all start with the same letters? Can you tell me more about the problem?
<napster_> my computer is not picking up my tv tuner. how can i get it 2 find it?
<mOrO^> kudos to those who help in here, Im a new user and Ive learned quite a bit in here.
<slackbr_> Hi folks, how can I install xfce on Ubuntu 6 ??
<Kevin11919> hi..
<Megaqwerty> slackbr_: does sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop work for you?
<Jordan_U_> slackbr_, install xubuntu-desktop
<ge2x> i have just installed kubuntu-desktop and how do i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<juan> does anibody know wich is the command in console for hibernate???
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I still have that misconfigured mouse buttons problems.. anyone else care to help me out?
<Kevin11919> anyone here know how to install a DVB-s card on ubuntu with the saa7134 module..
<Phocion> hey all...when I try to install something in Synaptic I get the following error:
<Phocion> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<Phocion> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<slackbr_> Megaqwerty Is not really for me I will ask to my friend one second
<Megaqwerty> slackbr_: cool.
<Jordan_U_> ge2x, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ge2x> i have just installed kubuntu-desktop and how do i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Phocion> any ideas how to fix?
<ge2x> thnx
<Jordan_U_> ge2x, np
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: you need to stop any programs that are installing stuff, or updating
<phisher1> hey
<ziro01> Hi
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: then it will work
<Phocion> Megaqwerty, everything is.....i rebooted
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: oh, didn't read the whole thing :-\
<Phocion> yea i figured something had it locked
<Kevin11919> any kaffeine DVB-s experts?
<Phocion> but i rebooted....same thing :(
<teer2> Hi - I am going to start troubleshooting why Ubuntu is not working to "Suspend" on my desktop.  I know the hardware feature is called ACPI, but I'm not sure what subcomponents in Ubuntu that I should be tracking down.
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: you need to run:
<Megaqwerty> sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<angasule> is there a games-related channel for ubuntu? I want to set up a gameport joystick
<adrian_> how can be changed the key assotiations to remote control keys of the ir_common module?
<phisher1> I'll find out
<Phocion> Megaqwerty, any idea how it got removed in the first place?
<ziro01> not sure
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: according to the error, it's missing. Go figure.
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: I have no idea how that could have happened.
<Phocion> yea its weird
<scoobydoo28139> someone got a link to a page that i can learn comand line how-too ? ubuntu?
<Jordan_U_> Phocion, Just going off the error, you might try "sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial"
<Jowi> Phocion, use the -p switch with mkdir in case it's parent dirs are missing as well
<Phocion> Jordan_U_, yep that did the trick
<Megaqwerty>  !bash | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Phocion> alrighty lemm see
<Fir3Ligth> hello
<Kevin11919> anyone hear every setup a LifeView DVB card on ubuntu..
<Phocion> no idea how everything got deleted like that
<Jordan_U_> nick Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks
<kersinc> ubuntu en espaol
<Jordan_U> !es | kersinc
<ubotu> kersinc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<angasule> !es
<Phocion> welp guys......looks like it worked :)
* Phocion scratches his head
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: glad we could help
<angasule> teer2: stalking me? ;)
<miles800> I am trying to teach myself some shell scripting, and am trying to figure out command substitution.  Reading an example.  I tried create a txt file with two file names in it.  I then ran:  rm 'cat filename.txt'   . I thought this would delete the files, but instead it outputs rm: can not remove 'cat filename.txt' no such file/directory.  What concept am I missing?
<Phocion> thanks all
<Megaqwerty> Phocion: really weird though
<HHP2K>  Hey guys, I still have that misconfigured mouse buttons problems.. anyone else care to help me out?
<angasule> miles800: try `` instead of ''
<Phocion> I'll prolly screw it up again.......playing around with UMPC Moblin
<Jordan_U> miles800, ` instead of '
<angasule> miles800: still, dunno if that works, I'm no good with bash scripting :)
<Kevin11919> linuxtv?
<slackbr_> Megaqwerty he said sudo aptitude install shows: Try `apt-get -f install' without a package.
<Megaqwerty> slackbr_: sounds like something is broken
<slackbr_> cant find the dependencie
<Jordan_U> miles800, I would use rm -i though, so you don't accidentally do something you might regret :)
<miles800> No, that was it.  Thanks guys!
<Megaqwerty> slackbr_: run that command as suggested
<gamerfreak> My sound is not working on my Acer Aspire 3050 notebook with ubuntu (2.6.20-16)....what can I do about it?
<mharris> hey i have a new external hd. -- it gets recognized when plugged in but says i dont have permissions when I try to copy files to it
<mharris> how to fix?
<Dj-avu> hi i have some problem, if i run squid show some msg please set visible_hostname
<Dj-avu> how to fix this problem?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so i am running 6.10 and i am trying to record my desktop and i cant find it.. anyone have an idea?
<miles800> Well, is just for learning, just files I created with touch
<MrTsunami> mharris: how is it formatted? ext3? ntfs?
<mharris> hmm
<mharris> i just copied windows files onto oit
<Kevin11919> saa7134-dvb help? {anyone}...
<mharris> going windows free after all files needed are on it ;)
<Megaqwerty> miles800: http://bashscripts.org/viewforum.php?f=15 (read the "sticky" topics)
<slackbr_> Megaqwerty ok tks
<Megaqwerty> miles800: they're some good bash scripting tutorials
<Punkunity> im having problems playing my first person shooter games like tremulous, they wont start
<Megaqwerty> slackbr_: you guys get xfce running?
<Megaqwerty> slackbr_: (or...downloading ;) )
<mharris> i tried to change the permissions but nautilus is saying its a read only disk
<AndreSilva> Megaqwerty: I am with slackbr_ and the message after typing sudo apt-get install -f  was:  preciso fazer o download de 2269kB/18,5MB de arquivos. (which means Its needed to dowload 2269/18,5 of files) I just can't download...
<recon> I just installed a new video card over my integrated, and all hell just broke loose.
<Kevin11919> sudo nautilus..
<Jordan_U> !gksudo > Kevin11919
<Megaqwerty> AndreSilva: Why can't you download it? No network connection?
<fubbleskag> i can't get ubuntu (or anything for that matter) to run on the wife's pc unless we disable her nvidia card via the bios. mine works fine, and my card is older than hers. is this a known issue i can get info on?
<Kevin11919> "gksudo" doesnt work for me >jordan_U
<Punkunity> i have installed tremulious and a gamer called Nexiuz, and LXDoom Shoot em up, all dont start
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> can anyone help me?
<Punkunity> they just make the screen look all big
<miles800> Megaqwerty: Thanks, I will keep that in mind.  Right now I am going through Sam's Shell Scripting, I just did not see the difference between   ` and '
<Jordan_U> Kevin11919, In what way does it not work?
<mharris> i cant even find the external hd on my filesystem, even though an icon shows up on my desktop
<AndreSilva> Megaqwerty: I got this error message: E: Impossvel pegar alguns arquivos, talvez rodar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing? (which means Its impossible to download some files, try to run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing)
<Megaqwerty> miles800: ah, yeah. Took me a bit to notice when I was starting out too.
<Gasten> hi there! if I do cat * |grep foo, I will get all lines with foo in them. is there a way to make cat output which file each line belongs to?
<adrian_> how can be changed the key assotiations to remote control keys of the ir_common module?
<Scunizi> mharris, what happens when you double click the desktop icon?
<Megaqwerty> AndreSilva: that's kind of odd. I guess you should run sudo apt-get update to update your list of packages, which should allow ubuntu to download them from the correct places.
<recon> I just installed a new video card (a radeon...er, something) and when I try to start ubuntu, the progress bar loads up to the point it starts GDM, then the screen turns black and it freezes.
<miles800> I'm out, thanks for the help guys!
<mharris> nautilus opens up
<Anlar> Gasten: I think grep itself can do that for you somehow, no need for the "cat" at all
<Gasten> Anlar: How?
<AndreSilva> Megaqwerty: I've done it before and nothing happens
<Scunizi> !chmod | mharris
<ubotu> mharris: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Anlar> Gasten: grep -H and something else.. man grep to learn
<mharris> the only thing in /mnt is win_c
<Gasten> Anlar: wait, I found it!
<Gasten> Anlar: grep * foo does the trick.
<Megaqwerty> AndreSilva: do you mind if we move into a private chat so we don't flood the channel with output?
<mharris> what do you mean scunizi?
<NoobSauce> /eit
<mharris> (!chmod) | mharris
<NoobSauce> /exit
<AndreSilva> Megaqwerty: I think its better yeah
<Gasten> erh... grep foo *
<Scunizi> mharris, might be in /media.  If you have permission problems .. ie you can't write to it you'll need to change the permissions with chmod.
<Kevin11919> anyone knows any chat that deals with DVB-s / saa7134/ linuxtv off hand...???
<Jowi> Adrian, depends on what you actually mean. if you want to change "KEY_MENU" to "MENU" you do it in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf. if you want to change what the button do when you press it you edit ~/.lircrc
<Adrian> :)
<mharris> hmm doesnt appear to be permissions
<mharris> saying its a read only filesystem
<mharris> i bet because its ntfs
<mharris> what can i do in this case/
<adrian_> how can be changed the key assotiations to remote control keys of the ir_common module?
<mharris> im trying to preserve my working xorg.config before I reinstall linux over entire disk
<Jordan_U> mharris, NTFS does not support Unix permissions
<alper> hey guy, how can I open my C: and D: drives enabled to write on from ubuntu?
<vox754> !enter | mharris
<ubotu> mharris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scunizi> mharris, type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal window and it will list all your drives and the file systems. It's a good check.
<Jowi> adrian_, (sorry Adrian ) depends on what you actually mean. if you want to change "KEY_MENU" to "MENU" you do it in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf. if you want to change what the button do when you press it you edit ~/.lircrc
<Jordan_U> mharris, But the problem you are having is most likely that you need ntfs-3g to mount it rw
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g > mharris
<Adrian> Jowi ;)
<mharris> hmm
<recon> I just installed a new video card (a radeon...er, something) and when I try to start ubuntu, the progress bar loads up to the point it starts GDM, then the screen turns black and it freezes. Unfortunatly, I'm in recovery text-only mode now. The same exact thing happens with the Install LiveCD. Oddly, it works on the Windows Vista partition (don't ask why I have it, please oh god don't ask.)
<adrian_> i can't be able to enable lirc
<Scunizi> mharris, if it is ntfs and you're going away from windows, you might be better off reformatting the drive to ext3
<Jordan_U> mharris, Or rather ntfs-config which will setup ntfs-3g
<fubbleskag> i can't get ubuntu (or anything for that matter) to run on the wife's pc unless we disable her nvidia card via the bios. mine works fine, and my card is older than hers. is this a known issue i can get info on?
<mharris> well there are a whole bunch of files on my windows partition which I need to preserve
<adrian_> But the kernell's ir_common works with my remote
<madman91> IS IT possible to install a package locally? with aptitude or something.. to install a package into a directory in the home directory
<faceman2209> Question: How does one set a program to launch at start up? EG: Beryl
<madman91> so it is only available to one user
<alper> does anyone know know how can I write on files at NTFS partition?
<scotty> How does one turn off clicking via tapping the touchpad in Ubuntu on a lpatop?
<scotty> *laptop
<arooni> how can i measure the time it takes a given gif to complete one loop of its animation?
<madman91> faceman2209: system-preferences-sessions .. add it there
<adrian_> if i press the "1" button, then a "1" is "pressed"
<wbadger> alper, install ntfs-3g
<fubbleskag> faceman2209 system, preferences, sessions
<vox754> !startup | faceman2209
<ubotu> faceman2209: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<alper> ty man
<faceman2209> Thanks!
<madman91> alper: sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g > alper
<Scunizi> mharris, once the external drive is formatted ext3 you can drag and drop files from the win partition to the drive from within linux.
<recon> madman91: You have a couple options here. A stopwatch would work, or you could load it up in the GIMP and see how long that says.
<Scunizi> mharris, or use the command line to copy them all.
<madman91> recon: ? ..
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> is there any options for recording my desktop?... in 6.10 edgy
<alper> thanks man, I appreciate
<eddie> anyone know where I can get some ubuntu stickers XD
<Scunizi> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, xvidcap
<recon> eddie: comes free with every LiveCD from ShipIt.
<Jordan_U> fubbleskag, Does it not boot at all or does X just not start?
<Kevin11919>  LifeView FlyDVB-S /Acorp TV134DS / saa7134 ??
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: there is gtkrecordmydesktop or istanbul
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> scunizi: nice..
<eddie> recon: okay
<nikin> i prefer istanbul
<vox754> eddie, you should contact people of ubuntu marketing
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Nikin i tried that and got errors
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> whats this xvidcap like?
<fubbleskag> Jordan_U won't boot at all, not any of the options via livecd even. starts, then a fault error, then nothing. seems as it's probing hardware, specifically video
<nikin> madman: what time do you want to messure?
<mharris> ok ill handle that part later -- next question: how should i partition a 100GB harddrive for a clean install?
<Jordan_U> fubbleskag, Can you switch to another tty?
<Scunizi> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, check it out http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/.  It's also in the repos I think
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: it shouldnt look around in the options
<Jordan_U> mharris, gparted, or let the installer do it
<fubbleskag> Jordan_U i'm not even sure what you mean by that, sorry
<davina> night night
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: do you have the theora codec installed?
<Anlar> mharris: 10GB /, rest for /home, swap on file
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Scunizi: do you have a link or what have your for that progy?
<Jordan_U> fubbleskag, You can get to a terminal without X by pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin :let me go look there
<Scunizi> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, gave you the link above .. check synaptic too.
<mharris> Anlar: so just 10 gb for the system and the rest for a home?
<nikin> madman91: what do you want to messure?
<Jordan_U> fubbleskag, ctrl+alt+F7 to get back if X is running
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> sorry there i missed it
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> my bad
<Scunizi> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, np
<madman91> nikin: i dont want to measure anything
<nikin> madman91: sorry then.. misunderstanding
<fubbleskag> Jordan_U, oh it never even makes it that far. it's hanging long before X attempts to load
<Anlar> mharris: the default installation is roughly 4gb, to that 6gb you can fit A LOT.. so why not.. I use swap on file instead of partitions because it's more flexible :) requires 3 commands to set up :)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin:: no theora codec ...
<madman91> nikin: no problem.. priobably a tab complete thing
<Jordan_U> fubbleskag, Does it give any errors?
<nikin> Alar: and what about fragmentation?
<Blisken> Hi people, nero,, installed it and its saying it does not have access to my cd drives ie: /dev/sg2 and 3, how would "one" efficiently assign nero the right permission?
<lashmoov2> anyone know of a virtual keyboard, not vkeyboad?
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: gtkrecordmydesktop and istanbul, both use ogg theora, so install that
<Jordan_U> Blisken, Out of curiosity, why use nero?
<fubbleskag> Jordan_U, about 50 but they're all in something i don't understand, and there's now ay to copy/paste them etc.
<Megaqwerty> lashmoov2: I think there is one in system>preferences>accessibility
<MikeRotch> hey is there a way a can reinstall the add/remove thing with synaptic???
<mharris> do i need a seperate partition for sleep/hibernate to work correctly?
<MikeRotch> i am having a problem where i open it but ithe entire window stays grey
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin: whats the cmd if you would be so kind
<Anlar> Blisken: setuid nero executable, or add yourself into group that sg2 etc has set.. and thank Linus personally, that's his "security tweak" personally
<lashmoov2> megaqwertyno, for music:
<Jordan_U> mharris, That is the easiest way, it is not required though
<mwe> no only swap
<] DR[Blargh> i am having trouble installing a driver from nvidia
<fubbleskag> Jordan_U they look like the text equivalent to the old BSD in windows if that helps
<Megaqwerty> lashmoov2: oh, yeah. No idea in that case, sorry about that.
<Kevin11919> anyone know any chatrooms that deal wid linuxtv
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: not sure but afaik.. sudo apt-get install libtheora0
<Jordan_U> fubbleskag, Are you willing to install to the comp without the card working?
<] DR[Blargh> instructions say to run yaddayadda.run
<] DR[Blargh> but it wont run
<] DR[Blargh> and i cant open the file
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin : libtheora0 is already the newest version.
<Blisken> Jordan_U: well I've always used win to burn/dl my media, I'm trying to become more nix dependent if you have any suggestions please, your info is not wasted on me.
<fubbleskag> Jordan_U, i would be, but she's not :|
<Jordan_U> ] DR[Blargh, What are you trying to install?
<Jowi> adrian_, so irw reacts to the remote?
<] DR[Blargh> video card driver
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: then you have theora installed ... hmm what error do you get?
<Blisken> What a good nix iso burner?
<varun0> ] DR[Blargh: did you do sudo sh nameofscript.run?
<nikin> Blisken: CLI or GUI?
<adrian_> irw?
<] DR[Blargh> no
<varun0> ] DR[Blargh: try that
<] DR[Blargh> but i didnt know sudo had to go infront of that
<] DR[Blargh> thank you
<Blisken> better than nero?
<Jordan_U> Blisken, I generally just use the built in one but I have heard good things about gnome baker and k3b
<MikeRotch> hey is there a way a can reinstall the "add/remove programs"  thing with synaptic???
<Azslande> Anyone know of a good program to manage a touch pad mouse (like on laptops). Ubuntu's default wont seem to let me edit the "scroll" option.
<Blisken> nero owns on win :)
<Flannel> !synaptics | Azslande
<ubotu> Azslande: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Azslande> Thanks Flannel
<nikin> Blisten: Gnomebaker, k3b on GUI and cdrecord if in terminal
<Jowi> adrian_, "irw" is very useful. it lets you know if the remote is working and lircd is configured correctly. run irw in a terminal and if you get no errors, press some buttons on the remote. you will get output like "00000000800100a4 00 KEY_PLAYPAUSE APPLE_REMOTE" so you know it is working ok.
<Anlar> Blisken: nero sucks on windows.. it's plain horrible.
<Megaqwerty> Blisken: K3b is my favorite
<Blisken> ;)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin: not so much a error.. but when i type  (     sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop  i get this ( E: Couldn't find package recordmydesktop
<Blisken> Ok, Im going to check some out, but i fear Ill still run in to the permission problems
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: did you try istanbul?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin no not yet
<Jordan_U> Azslande, I believe it is called gnome-app-install
<nikin> sudo apt-get install istanbukl
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ok i will try
<Blisken> "challenge"
<nikin> sudo apt-get install istanbul
<adrian_> Jowi: I do't have installed irw and isn't in the repositories
<Blisken> :)
<Anlar> Blisken: to burn .iso, all you have to do is to right click it.. and to burn files, nautilus provides burning abilities on its own. there's no need to install anything
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin: ok now thats done
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Next?
<Jowi> adrian_, irw is a part of "lirc" package.
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<nikin> but thats only in Fiesty
<Jordan_U> Adrian, A trick, try running it in a terminal now, without it installed
<Adrian> :)
<fubbleskag> Jordan_U the next time we give it a go, i'll try to write down some of the errors and come back - thanks though :)
<Jowi> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1+cvs20070310-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 336 kB, installed size 1624 kB
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin: same error after i tried again
<Jowi> adrian_, "lirc" is in universe
<adrian_> I'm reinstalling it
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin: E: Couldn't find package recordmydesktop
<hawkeye> Can anyone give me some advise on getting my USB Loogitech headset working on my 7.04 install of Ubuntu  desktop version?
<madman91> hey guys
<hawkeye> hi
<adrian_> I follow a how to and it doen't work
<madman91> is it possible to setup a .. chroot on a server to which you only have login access.. and use aptitude to install packages?
<hawkeye> hi
<hawkeye> Can anyone give me some advise on getting my USB Loogitech headset working on my 7.04 install of Ubuntu  desktop version?
<rodrigo18> hello
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: it is called  gtk-recodmydesktop
<adrian_> ...  I couldn't load the required kernel modules
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: it is called  gtk-recordmydesktop
<adrian_> it seems not to work
<Jowi> adrian_, which kernel module did you try to load?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> nikin i was sure i did that
<nikin> maybe it is in automatix?
<adrian_> irw -> Connection refused
<nikin> bytheway i prefer istanbul :D so thats ok
<adrian_> I don't remember
<mwe> fsck
<adrian_> :D
#ubuntu 2008-07-14
<maco> Pilkington: yep, the installer
<Enanito> I really need some assistance installing my video drivers... Ive been following every single tutorial on google and still not getting to make my ati mobility radeon 9000 video card to work
<Pilkington> and yes, i went to youtube and it sent me to adobe
<Pilkington> where i had to pick one of 3 different files >_<
<jamus> is it possible to make a 3d cube (6 windows)in advanced desktop effects?
<mano> anybody know about rinetd
<nano_> Pilkington: just do the following: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<FAJALOU> Enanito: you have looked in hardware drivers?
<Enanito> and when i get to restricted drivers there is no ati driver to select
<Enanito> yes fajalou
<maco> Pilkington: dont use adobe's way
<Harley^> Howdy. I installed UbuntuStudio earlier today and when I attempt to compile a program, I get the following message;checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no.  NEXT LINE: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Pilkington> i have no idea what sudo is =/
<nano_> Enanito: go to ati website and dload the latest drivers for your hardware
<Pilkington> but i downloaded it from somewhere else you told me to go to
<maco> Pilkington: and what nano just said is the command line way to do the synaptic thing
<Pilkington> synaptic or something
<Enanito> i did it pilkington
<acrousey> hi
<Pilkington> i think i did it, but i'm going checking >_<
<Pilkington> byb
<PhoenixUK> nano_ oh it didnt give me any error this time writing setup(hd0,0) but nothing's happening, what should be my next step ? sorry to bother you mate : )
<FAJALOU> Enanito:  what about envyng?
<Pilkington> brb*
<maco> Pilkington: a lot of us like the command line way of doing things because we find it faster
<Enanito> Fajalou: I tried envy and it works if i login in safe mode... but on regular mode it takes me back to the login screen
<kyncani> Harley^: wht do you need to compile ??
<kyncani> Harley^: why do you need to compile ??
<acrousey> i plan on putting Ubuntu Server on an old Compaq Presario... still running Windows ME
<Pilkington> ok ok.. i did that synaptic thing, and clicked to install flashplayer, i got 9 files, now what? :S
<acrousey> anything I should do with that?
<Pilkington> i checked youtube and it doesn't work >_<
<Enanito> now when i do the  fglrxinfo it says it is mesa not ati... my xorg.conf is empty too
<Mecha25> PorkSoda, got it.  you need to go into the preferences window, under Interfaces, Main Interface, WXWidgets (near the bottom) and turn off Embed Video in Interface
<nano_> PhoenixUK: well just follow the same instructions to the post in that link you posted...except make sure that you have your numbering scheme correct.
<Harley^> kyncani - A program that is NOT in the repository and NOT in synaptic. Its home built
<maco> Pilkington: restart firefox first
<Pilkington> i did :S
<PorkSoda> Mecha25, Haha, yea. Just found that out :)
<Bradj47> im having screen resolution problems
<Mecha25> pilkington, you need to wait for it to install the files
<kyncani> Harley^: all right then. You may take a look at build-essential
<jamus> Pilkington:  just dl the nonfree flash and disable any othr (likee genash) couse they will clash
<Pilkington> it did as far as i was aware =/
<PorkSoda> Mecha25, Thanks, that does help
<Harley^> kyncani: It compiled without error in Debian Etch
<Mecha25> did it say "installation complete"?
<Pilkington> well, i had no others installed, and i did download the nonfree flash
<Bradj47> is there a way i can change the screen resolution of the login screen?
<FAJALOU> Enanito: i would suggest taking this issue to the ati irc.
<Mecha25> PorkSoda: no problem
<maco> Harley^: you have build-essential installed?
<Pilkington> the window just closed itself, so i assumed it was complete =/
<Enanito> thank you Fajalou
<nano_> Pilkington: generally when you are in irc...it would be correct for you to type the name of the person before you write anything to them or else your comments will generally be missed
<FAJALOU> not sure what it is, but i would guess it is #ati
<Harley^> Ah.. yes. Build essential thats it !
<Mecha25> pilkington, you didn't check the "Download Package Files Only" box did you?
<jamus> Pilkington:  restart browser
<Pilkington> jamus, i did
<nano_> FAJALOU: but #ati might be crowded by windows users and he won't be able to get any help
<Pilkington> mecha, i didn't click anything other than to install i think :S
<Pilkington> nano, ok
<jamus> Pilkington:  restart?
<Mecha25> oh! you did hit apply, right?
<Pilkington> jamus.. i did :S
<FAJALOU> nano_:  true, do you have any suggestions on what to do though/
<AngryElf> so, updatedb isn't finishing correctly -- I guess it's hanging at some point, any ideas on fixing that
<jamus> wait a sec
<Pilkington> oh wait.. the computer or just firefox?
<maco> Pilkington: FF
<nano_> FAJALOU: when he went to ati site there should be linux install options...please post the link.
<Pilkington> maco,  ?
<Mecha25> should be just firefox, if you want a guaranteed solution, go to Add/Remove Programs in your applications menu, and select Ubuntu Restricted Extras.  Then hit apply.
<FAJALOU> Enanito: did you hear nano/
<Pilkington> mecha, ok i'll try that next
<maco> Pilkington: ff = firefox
<Mecha25> you can use the box at the top of the window to search
<Enanito> sorry
<kyncani> AngryElf: how about running it yourself, see if it hangs, and if it does, look into /proc/??/fd/ where it's hanging ?
<Enanito> yeah i got into #ati
<Enanito> but no one answers
<FAJALOU> when he went to ati site there should be l
<jamus> Pilkington:  pls use this url and see if it tells u smtng like ''plugins needed''
<FAJALOU> Enanito: when he went to ati site there should be linux install options...please post the link.
<acrousey> hi, How do I boot ubuntu onto an older windows computer?
<jamus> Pilkington:  http://www.wgalil.ac.il
<Enanito> ok thank you
<nano_> Enanito: looking at the ati.amd site....it seems that you have to select your OS and you specific hardware to get a driver...after this you hit "GO" and you get a *.run file....this is an linux executable....so d/load this and run it as root (i would imagine).
<acrousey> just put in the disc?
<Enanito> I tried it too
<Enanito> made deb packages
<Pilkington> jamus, it says "plugins needed"
<Enanito> and installed them
<Enanito> but it didnt work
<Enanito> after rebooting it started as a "vesa" driver
<jamus> Pilkington:  its college site that uses flash i check with it after every instalation
<kyncani> acrousey: yep, and make sure cdrom booting is enabled in bios
<Enanito> even tho i modify it after in xorg.conf
<acrousey> bios?
<AngryElf> kyncani: what am I looking for there?  there are 6 symlinks numbered 0-5
<wickedjester> can anyone help me get windows in my grub menu plz
<nano_> Enanito: what is the name of the ati-linux driver that you want to use
<jamus> Pilkington:  click on flash win and dl plugin ''nonfree
<acrousey> kyncani: bios?
<AngryElf> kyncani: the last two are /
<jamus> Pilkington:  click on flash win and dl plugin ''nonfree''
<kyncani> AngryElf: ls -l
<nano_> Enanito: "vesa" driver is basic linux provided, non ati driver.
<PhoenixUK> nano_ Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<PhoenixUK>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<PhoenixUK>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<PhoenixUK>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  17 sectors are embedded.
<PhoenixUK> succeeded
<PhoenixUK>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<FloodBot3> PhoenixUK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhoenixUK> Error 22: No such partition
<jamus> Pilkington:  then restart browser
<jamus> Pilkington:  should work
<askand> Where can I download latest language XPI:s for Firefox?
<AngryElf> kyncani: right, there are 6 symlinks /dev/pts/1, /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db and two links to '/'
<Enanito> nano: but is there a way to install it
<michelecs> Hi guys. Why my us_intl keyboard will not type '«' and '»' unless I modify some extra disposal settings and set them back as original?
<acrousey> what is "Bios"
<Enanito> nano: i tried everything step by step believe me
<Pilkington> oh score, it works :D
<kyncani> AngryElf: yeah, now that i think of it, these will tell you about opened files, not about directories ...
<Pilkington> that add/remove programs thingy worked
<Pilkington> thanks guys :D
<nano_> Enanito: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to a pastesite so i can see
<Harley^> that works ! danke
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27158/ thats what i got
<acrousey> kyncani: what is a "Bios"
<Pilkington> ubuntu is confusing 0_o  atleast it has good community support
<AngryElf> kyncani: didn'd know about that anyways, so I learned something :)
<kyncani> AngryElf: All right, you could also try a big "find /" and see if it's hanging somewhere
<Mecha25> pilkington: it is until you get used to it, then it's amazing
<nano_> PhoenixUK: I don't know exactly what your setup is...but your earlier problem was due to incorrect number usage...i still think that you are not providing the proper argument
<Mecha25> pilkington: until then, that's what this room's for
<Enanito> nano: thats another problem
<Enanito> nano: it is empty
<octal> michelecs: what do you mean/
<Enanito> my xorg.conf is totally empty
<jamus> Pilkington:  ur welcome pls do come by whenu get to know stuff and help others
<Mecha25> Enanito: that is a problem...
<cellfish> hey guys, i know this is against linux philosophy in general but does any know if there is any progress toward blu-ray / hd-dvd playability in ubuntu that would not require ripping (pop in the disc and it works)%
<pepe__> is there any way to view my file on a usb ntfs mounted disk from ubuntu
<Pilkington> ooh, another question, jamus
<Enanito> mecha25: yeah it is haha
<glitsj16> askand: are you looking for the locales ? if so, check synaptic for entrees starting with mozilla-firefox-locale
<PhoenixUK> uhm, well I just follow what you've told me : ) and what's in that post, but it doesnt seem to work
<kyncani> acrousey: you should google for it, keywords like bios boot cdrom. You may take a look for bios in wikipedia. As a side note, if you don't know what a bios is, ubuntu may not be your up of tea
<AngryElf> kyncani: find hangs as well (
<nano_> Enanito: do you currently have graphics?
<Pilkington> why is it so quiet?  i have volume turned to max on everything, master, youtube, my little speaker dial, and it's like what i would expect from windows at 30% :S
<kyncani> AngryElf: yep, but now you should see where it's hanging
<acrousey> it's all about the learning
<nano_> PhoenixUK: paste sudo fdisk -l
<jamus> Pilkington:  bios is hardware soft that come with every board to help configure things on it
<michelecs> octal: when I star Ubuntu my keyboard will not type all the characters (eg. « and »). It will do if I pretend I modify the extra settings (like Euro sign on '5' and so on).
<maco> acrousey: well BIOS stands for Basic Input/Output System, but it's configuration is what you reach when you press F2 (or whatever your comp tells you to) for Setup right when the Dell/HP/Compaq/whatever screen comes up
<Mecha25> double click on the volume/speaker icon in your upper right corner of your screen
<Pilkington> jamus.. i have no idea what you just said
<pepe__> :(
<jamus> Pilkington:  *every motherboard
<Enanito> nano: yes... as i mentioned before... i tried with envyng, it seems to installed it.. but i can login just in safemode... in regular mode it takes me back to the login screen... then if i try fglrxinfo it says i have a mesa driver.. and my xorg.conf is empty
<Mecha25> Pilkington: Double click on your volume icon in the top right hand corner of the screen
<maco> kyncani: hey my mom has no idea what a bios is, but she loves ubuntu...says it's easier than windows
<Pilkington> aye
<octal> michelecs: does it behave like a a normal US keyboard? Do you have dead keys? Or does it partially behave as us_intl?
<Mecha25> pilkington: it should give you a bunch of volume controls, be careful, you can blow your speakers if you max everything
<Pilkington> they're all on max =/
<kyncani> maco: your mom did not install ubuntu and you're troubleshooting it for her
<Mecha25> have you checked all tabs?
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27159/
<Pilkington> it's like 30% of what i get at max normally :<
<Pilkington> all tabs, apart from line in
<acrousey> thanks all
<maco> kyncani: i installed it, yes, but i haven't had to do troubleshooting as there's been no trouble :)
<will00> im looking to leave a music server behind for college. and im looking for a program to automatically tag them as they are added to the server. is there something like that?
<nano_> Enanito: mesa is a standard - non accelerated - linux video driver...
<maco> kyncani: that's why she's running ubuntu.  because if she was running windows, there would be trouble to shoot
<Mecha25> Pilkington, go to System -> Preferences -> sound in your menu
<nano_> Enanito: if you have any sort of graphics then its not possible for /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be empty....are you sure you have read rights to this file?
<Enanito> nano: and under restricted drivers i dont have an option to select ati video.
<Pilkington> mecha, i'm there :D
<kyncani> maco: i can understand that you do not want to repair windows boxes ;)
<Enanito> nano: yeah... i tried also with sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it is empty
<Mecha25> See if there's any better options under Device, near the bottom of the window
<nano_> PhoenixUK: what partition are you trying to install inux.
<maco> kyncani: the only troubleshooting has been hardware "uh, mum, you're video card will be dead, probably within the next year"
<nano_> PhoenixUK: *linux
<PhoenixUK> any, doesnt matter
<askand> glitsj16:  that does not help since todays update :(
<Pilkington> mecha, there are 5 options :S
<michelecs> octal: I have dead keys my keyboard setting in Gnome is "USA international with dead keys". for example I can type "á ñ ö" and so on.
<Mecha25> Pilkington: any of them say ALSA Mixer in parentheses?
<PhoenixUK> damn that looks messy, didnt know it made so many partitions.... never had so much troubles with it
<Pilkington> aye, the one i'm on now
<AngryElf> how do I force fsck to run next time I boot?
<Pilkington> mecha, it says "HDA NVidia (Alsa Mixer)"
<Flannel> AngryElf: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Mecha25> hm... check your speaker wiring, or it might just be a quiet youtube video
<jamus> Pilkington:  when  u boot up u get ''press del for setup'' smtng like that (f2 in some pc's)-- thats Bios
<kyncani> maco: there will be troubleshooting at some point, trust me on that one
<Pilkington> no no, i was listening to this this morning on windows
<octal> michelecs: oh, sorry. I have a different problem, then.
<nano_> PhoenixUK: there are 2 ways you can install grub on  a driver...first one is to go into grubshell. and do setup..root and all that stuff..........another option, which i prefer to use is grub-install from linux command linux..."grub-install" does a lot of things for you automatically...the only thing you need to do is provide it with (hdX) of the harddisk you are trying to install it upon.
<maco> kyncani: it's been 20 months
<Mecha25> Pilkington, OH!  in the window you got when you double clicked on your volume icon, go to Edit Preferences
<xTOGx> hello
<Pilkington> this is bjork when she went batshit-crazy.. my neighbours should be deaf >_<
<nano_> PhoenixUK: please post your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<kyncani> maco: try some years
<Pilkington> mecha, i'm here 0_o
<Mecha25> Pilkington: are all boxes checked?
<maco> kyncani: itll be 2 years this thanksgiving.  actually it's 2 years for me today!
<Pilkington> mecha, about half of them are
<Mecha25> check them all, you'll get more volume controls, one of them should be abnormally low
<Pilkington> 0_o
<jamus> Pilkington:  if u r on laptop or desk pc with multimedia keys pls check u didnt mute
<kyncani> maco: and i'm sure there has been things a windows user would not have handled
<Pilkington> jamus, i don't have multimedia keys :P
<maco> kyncani: um until i used ubuntu i was a windows user...
<maco> kyncani: certainly not a mac user...ugh
<Pilkington> mecha, 3 of my sliders are on full, all the others are at 0% :S
<Mecha25> Pilkington: it's designed so you can turn off ones that don't work, or that you don't need, but a bit too many are turned off by default.  turn them all on, then check the volumes that appear in the main pane.  well turn them up then
<glitsj16> askand: someone asked a similar question, after installing the recent firefox updates he got it solved by creating a new profile for firefox ..
<maco> kyncani: so um i was a windows user, and i handled them, so umm.....what's your point?
<Pilkington> mecha, what is the "LFE" channel? 0_o
<nano_> Enanito: if you really don't have a xorg.conf file....i guess what i would do is try  to reconfigure X from square 1...you can do this by issuing....."dpkg-reconfigure xorg" as root
<maco> kyncani: i think most of the knowledgeable people in here were windows users at one point
<xxschwartzxx1> i need someone who knows how to install ubuntu onto an external hard drive to help me out..
<crimsun> Pilkington: bass (low frequency)
<Pilkington> crim, thanks
<askand>  glitsj16:  hm thanks ill try that
<maco> xxschwartzxx1: whats the issue?
<crimsun> Pilkington: normally reserved for multichannel's subwoofer
<Enanito> nano: I did and what it does is that it gives me a vesa driver again... even though i configure an Ati
<Pilkington> OH MY GOD
<Pilkington> i think i'm deaf
<Mecha25> Pilkington: told you to be careful, lol
<Pilkington> mecha/crim thanks :P
<xxschwartzxx1> maco: i just need to know exactly what to do, i just burned the ubuntu iso to my cd, and i am ready to install
<kyncani> maco: i don't have any point, but if some guy does not know what a bios is, does not look for the information, and you still advise him to install ubuntu, then you support him
<Mecha25> Pilkington: hope your speakers survived
<Pilkington> i think i need hearing aids now >_<
<nano_> Enanito:okay now you should have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jamus> kyncani: win is nice but linux is nicer more personal and better all in all for  pll who actually work ith pcs (like server stuff )
<maco> kyncani: i didnt know what a BIOS was when i started, hun.  not like i needed to touch it to install ubuntu
<Pilkington> ok, thanks very much guys :D
<nano_> Enanito: i can't help you configure your X without this file....i don't know how you can have graphics and not have this file....believe me, it is impossible for X to run without this file!!
<Enanito> nano: ok ill do it right now :) thank you really
<Mecha25> Pilkington: no problem, come bac anytime or post on the forums
<kyncani> jamus: yep, sure is :)
<nano_> Enanito: and somehow you are running X without this file...i'm not sure....no prob.
<jamus> Pilkington:  sure np
<Pilkington> mecha, you bet i'm back soon.. i'm betting about 5 minutes before i fail at something else :P
<xxschwartzxx1>  maco: i just need to know exactly what to do, i just burned the ubuntu iso to my cd, and i am ready to install
<fiction> Is there anyway to get video playing with Compiz-Fusion running, I get sound but no video, everything works fine if I disable Compiz though
<Enanito> nano: that will be xserver-xorg right?
<Pilkington> and thanks jamus too ^_^
<maco> xxschwartzxx1: just boot from the CD and when it gets to the partitioning step, make sure you choose your external drive.  when you get to the confirmation step at the end, hit the "Advanced" button and tell it hda(1,0) (assuming you have only 1 internal and 1 external)
<PhoenixUK> nano_  that doesnt tell me much, damn im so terrible heh...
<kyncani> maco: but you do know now what a bios is, right ?
<Enanito> nano: because nothing happens with dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<nano_> PhoenixUK: xorg
<nano_> rather
<isor> xxschwartzxx1, try this link http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/11/13/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<nano_> Enanito: okay xserver-xorg
<xxschwartzxx1> k well wish me luck bbl h[pefully..
<maco> kyncani: at some point since i started supporting people here and on ubuntuforums.org, i learned it, yes
<joshual> hey, firefox (3) is deleting my bookmarks!
<xxschwartzxx1> hopefully*
<maco> xxschwartzxx1: its a live cd so you can come in here and ask at any point if you're not sure what to do during install
<jamus> Pilkington:  practice makes perfection ---- or at least a lil better ;)
<glitsj16> askand: seems to be a new bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/248204 .. no fix yet i'm afraid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248204 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0.1 not compatible with language packs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nano_> PhoenixUK: sorry, that was not intended for you....i get a lil confused trying to help out 2 ppl at once..sorry
<PhoenixUK> nano_ xorg ?
<xxschwartzxx1> dont i need to restart though?
<nano_> PhoenixUK: yes, and after do xserver-xorg
<kyncani> maco: so, you were using windows and did not know what a bios is. Now that you're using linux, you do know. Yeah, I'm sure your mom would have loved to know what a bios is ;)
<nano_> both need to be reconfigured
<nano_> PhoenixUK: make sure you "sudo"
<maco> xxschwartzxx1: with a live cd, you can use the live system while it's installing
<maco> kyncani: but that knowledge wasn't necessary to either install or use ubuntu
<wickedjester> can someone help me get windows in the grub menu please
<xxschwartzxx1> maco: ok now im confused... don't i put the cd in, restart, and install?
<Enanito> nano: i have a xorg.conf right now i will paste the results
<askand> glitsj16: thanks :)
<nano_> Enanito: sweet ..please do.
<kyncani> maco: nope, not necessary, it just happens that when you're using linux, you tend to know those things
<maco> kyncani: i just read a lot on the forums, in here, and from blogs, so i learn plenty of things ive never had any reason to need to know :P just like i have no reason to know that in 13th century england they were sideless surcotes over cotehardies
<maco> xxschwartzxx1: yes, but you can use a live ubuntu system while you install
<isor> wickedjester, try this link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/booting-windows-from-grub-577176/
<xxschwartzxx1> maco:well whatever ill just brb lol...
<Mecha25> Whole Ubuntu Ease Debate: just so you know guys, the first time I tried Ubuntu it fried my MBR, and I lost everything.  Some people have it easier than others
<maco> xxschwartzxx1: so you can get online while it's installing and browse the web and ask questions in here as you go
<nano_> PhoenixUK: were you able to grub-install (hd0) with success?
<maco> kyncani: but knowing what a BIOS is is certainly not a pre-req for using ubuntu
<pepe__> how can i access to my usb disk files ...there mount it NTFS windows any idea
<maco> pepe__: using the latest ubuntu?
<glitsj16> askand: did creating a new profile solve your issue ? if so, you could suggest it as a workaround at the bug page .. just checking, other people might drop in with similar issues :)
<kyncani> maco: I'm sure most linux users are more knowledgeable in computers than windows users
<maco> pepe__: should be able to just plug it in and have it automount
<Enanito> nano: there you are http://rafb.net/p/jF32qc77.html
<fiction> I can't watch videos with compiz enabled, I get sound but no picture, is there a solution or a work around someone could point me too?
<maco> kyncani: before dapper's release, i would've agreed.  not so sure anymore.
<DIL> Mecha25: google is a friend
<maco> fiction: define videos
<maco> fiction: flash? or standalone files?
<fiction> both
<kyncani> maco: I'm still sure of that, by the simple fact that people are used to windows and not ubuntu
<maco> fiction: do you get sound in general?
<fiction> well some flash works but that's a whole other issue, that's firefox I'm sure
<maco> kyncani: being used to something doesn't make a person stupid
<fiction> yeah sund works excellent, I'm listening to MP3's right now
<DIL> !ntfs | pepe__
<ubottu> pepe__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<nano_> Enanito: your xorg.conf looks good....can you post the output of the following command "lsmod | grep ati"
<kyncani> maco: and ?
<Pilkington> hai guys, i'm back again.. what do i do about iTunes??  :S
<Mecha25> DIL: I got it working eventually, I'm now offering support to others, but I don't like people arguing about how easy/tough linux is compared to windows.  It's totally different, you can't compare the the two difficulties
<maco> Pilkington: dont use it?
<DIL> Mecha25: i am with you
<Enanito> nano: ok
<maco> Pilkington: there's no iTunes on Linux.  thatd involve Apple admitting they're not the only way to escape from Windows
<Pilkington> maco, i've backed up the thousands of songs from ituens onto a few dvds :S
<maco> Pilkington: ...
<fiction> maco: I'm not too worried about getting flash video working fine at the moment, I'm more concerned with stand alone video
<maco> Pilkington: *bought* from iTunes?  with DRM?
<Mecha25> Pilkington: look at Rhythmbox, you should already have it, put the music into your Music folder, they should automatically get added
<Pilkington> maco.. some things aren't avaliable for pirating
<pepe__> maco i try ntfs tool
<Enanito> nano: http://rafb.net/p/NkfZTD23.html
<Mecha25> See ya guys, dinner.  Good luck Pilkington
<nano_> PhoenixUK: did you issue the following "sudo grub-install hd0"
<pepe__> ubottu alight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alight
<maco> Pilkington: yes, but they're likely available on CDs :P
<Pilkington> maco, i didn't like the rest of the album :P
<DIL> Mecha25: i have learned so much from this channel it is amazing i am not Admin but i am learning still
<nano_> Enanito:  issue the following command "modprobe -i ati"
<joosep> how to configure hardy to allow simultaneous sound output from multiple programs?
<nano_> as sudo
<PhoenixUK> nano_ in which prompt, normal or grub ? got too many windows open
<maco> Pilkington: well you cant play DRM'd stuff on Linux.
<joosep> so that i don't have to close my music player to watch a youtube video
<Pilkington> maco OMG :O
<nano_> PhoenixUK: in normal
<maco> Pilkington: DRM is t3h 3vil, and there's no way around that
<glitsj16> fiction: have you tried experimenting with the preferences in your media player for video output modules ? i know vlc for one has those, guess all decent players have a similiar setting ..
<Enanito> nano: ok give me a second
<Pilkington> maco, can't i kill it or something?
<starn> does anybody know why when i use Teamspeak with Speex codecs and runing useing puleaudio [padsp teamspeak] other people hear me echoing to the point of not understanding me
<askand> joosep:  install libflashsupport
<maco> Pilkington: this is kind of a "that's what you get for buying music that tries to restrict your rights"
<Enanito> nano: Fatal mode ati not found
<Pilkington> maco, that song literally isn't anywhere =/
<nano_> Enanito: okay, ati driver is setup in your xorg.conf file but its not installed.
<maco> Pilkington: if you have a windows box with iTunes 6
<Zamadatx> hey is a ati radeon xpress 200 old?
<fiction> glitsj16: I've fiddled with them a little in VLC and MPlayer but I'm not really sure what I'm doing, so I didn't tinker much
<maco> Pilkington: you can use QtFairUSe (according to crimsun) and un-DRM them
<nano_> Enanito: now, d/load and install the *.run file from ATI website and run it as root.
<Zamadatx> is an ati radeon xpress graphics card old?
<Pilkington> maco, ok ok i think i'll try that tomorrow, i'm guessing itunes is a no-go for today
<Enanito> nano: ok give me one more second
<Zamadatx> radeon 200*
<maco> Pilkington: and then you can use your now-unlocked files on any computer instead of being stuck with what the @$$holes in the RIAA want
<Pilkington> ooh, maco iTunes backed up all the tracks i had that i didn't buy from them too.. how do i get them off the dvd without itunes?
<glitsj16> fiction: you can't really harm anything, try them all i'd say
<joosep> any chance i could get audacity and rhythmbox to work at the same time too
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27163/ like that ?
<maco> Pilkington: copy and paste?
<AaronMT> Anyone know how I can update my iPod's firmware in Ubuntu? Can you do it through GTKPOD?
<Pilkington> maco, that will work? they don't seem to be individually put on there :S
<gerdpuke> rm filename ;  then a tab tab and displays of other files of similiar name, how can i change it to do a ls -lh instead of just ls?  tool to print what shell being used/version?
<Zamadatx> anyone know how old an ati radeon 200 xpress graphics card is?
<NumBeast> So I want to make an ubuntu "cluster lite", I have two computers and I want to be able to use one normally (from x and everything) while in the background jobs (in this case programs) are auto-balanced between he two computers. Can anybody give me advice on how to do this? I'm lost
<neosix> Hello!
<Pilkington> ahoy!
<fiction> glitsj16: ok then, I'll see if I can fiddle with the setting and get something working
<maco> matey
<Pilkington> yarr
<askand>  glitsj16: that did not help im afraid, I downgraded to the version that is not in proposed
<bbarton> can someone help me set up a static ip on my host??
<Pilkington> omg that sucks, was checking itunes website, americans pay like 50% of what we pay >:(
<nano_> PhoenixUK: yeah like that...but something is funny with your grub
<glitsj16> askand: thanks for trying, i guess for now that's the only thing you can do
<pepe__> ubottu works thnks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works thnks
<tarelerulz> AaronMT, how has gtkpod be for you .  I had to have the newest version to get my ipod nano black to work.  Have you figured out how to put picture on the ipod ?
<maco> Pilkington: i pay whatever the cd costs
<nano_> PhoenixUK: if i were you i would just do the following "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub"
<Pici> pepe__: ubottu is a bot
<pepe__> :)
<PhoenixUK> nano_ ok lemme try
<bbarton> anyone?? I can't set up a static ip on my machine without going into winsucks...
<Pilkington> maco, i generally prefer a CD, but sometimes they're impossible to find.. and where you can't find anything, somehow itunes has ahold of it
<AaronMT> @tarelerulz - I have not used the program yet. I am curious as to if I can update my iPod's firmware through it or not
<Pilkington> omg maco, what about podcasts? :S
<maco> Pilkington: you may be interested in http://defectivebydesign.org
<neosix> bbarton: check network
<neosix> System >> Administration
<NumBeast> Can anybody give me some advice on making an Ubuntu Cluster?
<bbarton> network is fine.... dunno how to set the static in ubuntu
<nano_> PhoenixUK: i assume that the computer that you are trying to fix is not the computer that you are logged into irc chat with
<maco> Pilkington: there are plenty of apps out there that can subscribe to podcasts :P
<Blaqlight> omg I love 7.5 bytes per second download speeds.
<maco> Pilkington: if you've never used Songbird, check it out
<bbarton> 7.5 bytes???? you in antartica??
<starn> does anybody know why when i use Teamspeak with Speex codecs and runing useing pulseaudio [padsp teamspeak] other people hear me echoing to the point of not understanding me
<Pilkington> i get it, you hate DRM and that i should burn in hell for having the audacity of wanting a track that doesn't seem to exist anymore in CD form or torrent form, but i'm not exactly a fan of DRM either >_<
<NumBeast> Pilkington: Even rhythmbox can handle podcasts
<maco> Pilkington: it's a music player based on Firefox with a very similar UI to iTunes and is practically tailored to podcsts
<maco> NumBeast: hey RB can handle a *lot*
<askand> glitsj16:  sounds like there is something wrong in the plugins since it says that it is not compatible with 3.0.1 but is with 3.0
<smallfoot-> where is ubuntu roadmap?
<neosix> bbarton: did you set static in Network?
<maco> Pilkington: nah you shouldn't burn in hell
<tarelerulz> AaronMT, updating the fireware might stuff not work . Like gtkpod and so on .  I updated mine and it still works. iturn is the only thing I know that can do it easy
<PhoenixUK> nano_ its funny because usually im the teaching guy (hardware/networking/windows), aint got much linux experience tho, last time I was using one was mandrake like 6yrs ago, appreciate your help alot :)  PS. its downloading some stuff now, will keep you reported
<maco> Pilkington: just avoid DRM because it's evil
<Pilkington> can i sync my ipod to linux?
<Pilkington> (for podcasts)
<maco> Pilkington: of corse
<maco> Pilkington: course
<bbarton> the network has port forwarding but i dunno where to go from there...
<nano_> PhoenixUK: np@all.
<Pilkington> maco, what program should i use for that? :S
<NumBeast> Pilkington: what do you expect?
<maco> Pilkington: rhythmbox is the default music player and it can do that.  so can exaile, banshee, amarok...
<Pilkington> num.. i actually dont' know
<Pilkington> maco, thanks
<maco> Pilkington: miro is also a neat app for podcasts
<bbarton> this is my first weekend on nix and it's like dorty in oz lol
<Pilkington> maco, you can stop now :P
<Pilkington> my memory isn't great :P
<maco> Pilkington: it uses torrents for distribution of podcasts
<NumBeast> Pilkington: sorry, that wasn't supposed to sound rude, but yeah, you can sync your ipod, rhythmbox works really well for that
<maco> Pilkington: you dont need to remember, the channel is logged
<jamus> Pilkington:  look  for media app in get add/ remov programs which handles it (i think i saw 1 there)
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27164/ thats what I got
<Pilkington> maco, all mine are direct from the BBC :S
<greeg> how can i use sed to save the results to the file ?
<neosix> bbarton: my brother set static in Network, it works
<maco> Pilkington: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bbarton> ok n/m found help...
<rrajbe> Good morning world :)
<Pilkington> whoa, i feel famour, my name flashed up 4 times in a row :P
<greeg> sed 's/HOMEDIRFIX/jgrau434/g' MyConfig.pm > MyConfig.pm #invalid
<Pilkington> famous*
<ubuntu> hi all i need help im on Ubuntu LiveCD and i dont want to install Ubuntu only to Copy Something And Paste On Ntfs Windows Partiotion But Dont Allow me and i cant login as root on graphic mode to do that?
<maco> Pilkington: oh well then you can subscribe to them in any of the aforementioned music players
<nano_> PhoenixUK: good grub has been installed from scratch
<fiction> glitsj16: Huzzah! changing from Xv to X11 worked perfectly, thank you very much
<nano_> PhoenixUK: do you have a file called /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NumBeast> Can anybody give me advice on making an Ubuntu cluster?
<Pilkington> ok maco, rhythmbox it is
<maco> DEED: don't need root
<nano_> PhoenixUK: can you also post me the output of mount command
<jamus> Pilkington:  hehe u r the baby...
<DEED> maco but? how to copy and paste that file on ntfs
<glitsj16> askand: okay thanks, if it is related to that you can manually decompress an xpi, change the max-version in the install.rdf, comprees the lot again and install it (or use an add-on tool to make xpi's compatible)
<amt_> S.a
<maco> DEED: just mount and do it
<Bsims> I am looking at a 22" lcd monitor, anyone have issues with a Acer AL2216Wbd or widescreen monitors in general
<PhoenixUK> nano_ last time i checked it it was empty, gonna check again, just gonna find the command
<maco> DEED: live cds usually have root permissions, i think
<Pilkington> jamus, i rock and you know it, i've just never used linux.. ever until this morning when vista started choking on it's own bile
<glitsj16> fiction: nice, enjoy the video :)
 * Bsims almost hates to leave traditional ratio
<amt_> Turk?
<DEED> nope dont allow me to do that
<DEED> maco
<NumBeast> Bsims: I haven't had any troubles
<n-iCe> Hello, how do I select my monitor model in ubuntu? cuz my resolution is not the correct one, here is my xorg.conf it says 1024 but is using 800 x 600
<smallfoot-> 8.10 release schedule - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<nano_> PhoenixUK: what do you mean find the command....you should simply be able to enter mount and get the output?
<gerdpuke> i have no .bash_profile
<AaronMT> @tarelerulz - I have found this page, it gives instructions http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_iPod_Firmware
<jamus> Pilkington:  sure (in linux i  mean,, no offence )
<PhoenixUK> nano_ command to open the file, or what do you want me to do ?
<Bsims> n-iCe: I forced mine to top out at the ratio I set
<Pilkington> jamus, none taken :P
<nano_> well send the output of the "mount" command
<n-iCe> Bsims: how
<DEED> Can help me anyone:S?
<Bsims> NumBeast: my problem is I like large icons
<nano_> PhoenixUK: well send the output of the "mount" command
<DIL> w2207 is nice | Bsims
<Flannel> gerdpuke: .bashrc is probably what you're looking for.
<jamus> DEED:  ask
<gerdpuke> i have no .bash_profile in home directory. how can i change the output of 'tabtab' to do a ls -lh instead of just ls printout.
<unop> gerdpuke, what do you want to do exactly?
<Bsims> n-iCe: I deleted anything bigger than my chosen ratio from xorg.conf
<tarelerulz> AaronMT, why do you want to update the firmware of the ipod?
<tyler_> If I installed the kubuntu-kde4 stuff, is there any way to remove it? Can't stand it, and now my programs menu in gnome has all kinds of KDE crap in it
<nano_> PhoenixUK: also send me the contents of menu.lst file...you can do that by " cat /boot/grub/menu.lst "
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27165/
<NumBeast> Bsims: A widescreen still lets you have big icons, what's the problem?
 * malocite is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (07:40 pm)
<n-iCe> Hello, how do I select my monitor model in ubuntu? cuz my resolution is not the correct one, here is my xorg.conf it says 1024 but is using 800 x 600
<Flannel> !away > malocite
<ubottu> malocite, please see my private message
<gerdpuke> anyone follow that? i think it'd be more helpful.
<unop> gerdpuke, what is "tabtab" - a program, alias or keystroke, etc?
<DEED> jamus:  i try to copy somthing and paste on NTFS partition but im using live cd i dont want to install it only to copy and paste that file on NTFS windows partition but dont allow me to do that and i cant login as root on graphic mode
<Bsims> NumBeast: well I am nearly blind 19-20" monitor and I run it at 1024
<gerdpuke> keystroke
<Pilkington> i'm back, how do i find the exact URL of the podcast feed i want? i don't seem to be able to search for anything =/
<aguitel> tyler_, go sinaptyc and search kde and delete all
<Bsims> want to make sure everything is still readable
<gerdpuke> if more then 1 file contains the same characters....
<Pilkington> oh, this is in rhythmbox btw
<NumBeast> Flannel: why are you telling him about away when it was an auto away? :S
<PhoenixUK> nano_ and that other command doesnt work
<tyler_> aguitel: and that will restore gnome-terminal and what not?
<smallfoot-> n-iCe, try System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<nano_> PhoenixUK: what does it say?
<Flannel> NumBeast: Because he shouldn't be using an audible away
<DEED> ?
<AaronMT> @tarelerulz - Always best to be updated new
<nano_> PhoenixUK: file doesn't exist or soemthing?
<unop> gerdpuke, no idea, you had best ask in #bash
<Bsims> that and how do normal dvd's play full screen on a widescreen monitor
<aguitel> tyler_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bsims> some of my stuff is widescreen format
<PhoenixUK> nano_ nvm used other command, it opened the file but its empty :S
<Bsims> not all though
<tyler_> aguitel: thanks
<gerdpuke> unop, think i could word it more intelligently?
<PhoenixUK> i used gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pilkington> oh wait no, i'm being retarded, nevermind
<jamus> DEED:  happend to me to u need get to change authrizations  for that drive and then enable readwrite to ntfs
<PhoenixUK> or something like that
<nano_> PhoenixUK: issue the following command, incase you don't have read permission somehow : "sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<aguitel> tyler_, try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge
<DEED> jamus: how to do that?
<NumBeast> Bsims: ahh, Yeah I don't think you should have any problems
<NumBeast> Can anybody give me advice on how to make an ubuntu cluster?
<PhoenixUK> nano_ no such file or directory
<Bsims> NumBeast: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009094
<Bsims> Looking at this one
<jamus> DEED:  i dont remember how i did it but thats what u need (ill try to rememberthe command)
<tarelerulz> AaronMt , The reason I ask why you want to update  your firmware is sometimes that can break stuff and make it so program like gtkpod might not work after that.  Plus I thought maybe you wanted some new feature that updating the firmware might bring or if you do homebrew software firmware  is somehting you might want to look into .
<Zamadatx> ive been scanning devices with gparted for 5 minutes now is that normal for 2 hdds with a total of 4 partitions?
<Bsims> Acer AL2216Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP support 300 cd/m2 700:1 - Retail
<nano_> PhoenixUK:  is that the output of the sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst command?
<Zamadatx> ﻿ ive been scanning devices with gparted for 5 minutes now is that normal for 2 hdds with a total of 4 partitions?
<scen> hi @ll
<herrmess> Any idea why for an nvidia 8400GS card the Screen Resolution shows 1024x768 as the highest possible resolution...?
<Bsims> NumBeast: seems a good monitor for 219 americal pesos
<Zamadatx> nvm it finished
<PhoenixUK> ye "cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory"
<Bsims> er american even
<PhoenixUK> exactly like this
<DEED> jamus:  ok thanx i but i dont know to do that or to login as root on graphic mode livecd dont allow me to do that
<nano_> PhoenixUK: also, can you send me the output of the following command "sudo mount -a & mount"
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to stop firefox from "skinning" the forms and use the system settings? (colors)
<unop> gerdpuke, just say " I am looking to modify how bash completion works with the ls command"
<scen> i have questions about 2 monitros in ubuntu
<nano_> PhoenixUK: also send me the output of : "cat /etc/fstab"
<scen> can i duplicate screen
<scen> ?
<NumBeast> Bsims: That looks like a really good monitor for only 220
<IndyGunFreak> scen: probably... what video device?
<NumBeast> scen: what do you mean by duplicate screen?
<gerdpuke> jesus, that's easier then the 2 pages i was going to paste...
<Zamadatx> hey ifi am currently using a swap file is a swap partition any better?
 * Bsims smiles NumBeast and free shipping
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27167/
<gerdpuke> beer
<scen> gf 960
<Zamadatx> im currently using a swap file is a swap partition any better?
<Zamadatx> i have the disc space for it i got a second hdd does it help at all?
<mikere> I am about to install another OS on this machine that will probably overwrite the grub bootloader (or however I should say that) and I would like to then reinstall grub as the main bootloader on the machine - does anyone here know how this would be done?
<NumBeast> scen: one sec, I'm looking your card up
<nano_> PhoenixUK: send me the output of /etc/fstab file.
<Flannel> !grub | mikere
<ubottu> mikere: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> mikere: First link there
<nano_> PhoenixUK: please send the output of "mount" command once again please
<mikere> thanks, Flannel
<WalloO> I can't hibernate.....  that sucks.... :(
<PhoenixUK> how do i do the previous one u asked ?
<kyncani> Zamadatx: i don't think you can suspend2disk on a swap file, other than that, there are no difference between a swap file or partition
<Zamadatx> ok thanks
<Zamadatx> im currently partitioning for a few more os's so  have a few more questions
<NumBeast> scen: how many ports does it have and of what types?
<DIL> does anyone have a Nvidia GeForce 8400GS that has been configured to work with 3D and or Compiz
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27168/ thats the mount, not sure how do i do the other one
<Zamadatx> free space proceeding should be 0 right?
<askand> glitsj16 I cant find the xpi for firefox 3
<solexious> [Q] How do i install ssl headders?
<WalloO> DIL, I got a 7600 and 8800 I can provide you a xorg.conf.
<nano_> PhoenixUK: "cat /etc/fstab"
<DIL> WalloO: willing to try
<Zamadatx> is MiB million bytes?
<Zamadatx> or bits?
<WalloO> DIL, get it here: http://watermark.tuxfamily.org/xorg.conf
<Pilkington> i have no idea 0_o
<nano_> PhoenixUK: when you mounted all your partitions, the most important of all partitions, /, wasn't mounted
<Zamadatx> bytes because its capital right
<PhoenixUK> nano_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27169/ here u go
<Pilkington> GiB is Gigabytes i assume
<nano_> PhoenixUK: i think you have some serious issues with your /etc/fstab file
<Flannel> Zamadatx: no, its mibibytes.  1024 * 1024 bytes
<Zamadatx> ???
<glitsj16> askand: what language are you using firefox in ?
<gerdpuke> alias! i think. changed ls to ls-lh, but, autocmpletion won't display the results the same way.
<WalloO> DIL, this xorg.conf enable 1024x768 rendering with TV output
<askand> glitsj16: swedish, sv-SE
<nano_> PhoenixUK: how can your fstab file be so dry?
<jamus> DEED:  try system/admministration/authorisations
<Flannel> Zamadatx: "MB" as far as HDD mfcs are concerned are 1000 * 1000 bytes (or sometimes 1000 * 1024 bytes)
<nano_> PhoenixUK: did you install a new harddisk after installing ubuntu or something?
<PhoenixUK> nano_ dont ask me, no idea if it helps but i couldnt get win xp to install on this earlier as well
<Pilkington> anyway thanks for the help, i'm going spending a few years trying to find all my podcast feeds, thanks guys :D
<Zamadatx> how much different is 1,000 MiB from 1,000 MB?
<glitsj16> askand: okay, i'll try to nose around for that, will report back
<NumBeast> scen: you can usually plug in the second monitor to the second port, and then configure it with nvidia-settings
<askand>  glitsj16:  thanks
<Flannel> Zamadatx: 1000 MiB is 1.024 times 1000 MB
<NumBeast> scen: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Zamadatx> o not much?
<Zamadatx> so
<PhoenixUK> nano_ well i tried to install it few times, maybe thats why
<AaronMT> /c//clear
<Flannel> Zamadatx: 1 MiB is 1048576 bytes, 1MB is 1000000 bytes
<Zamadatx> ok
<Zamadatx> thanks
<NumBeast> scen: afterward run /usr/bin/nvidia-settings &
<Zamadatx> anyone reccommend any other os's?
<nano_> PhoenixUK: i don't think that you actually successfully installed ubuntu...or did you?
<DIL> WalloO: i will use it as a trial to see if i can get mine to work  as when i try to enable restricted drivers i get a black screen and monitors goes tp sleep  and have to boot to safe mode to reset
<Flannel> Zamadatx: When dealing with 10^6ish numbers, not big.  But when you get into GB vs GiB, the differences become noticable
<PhoenixUK> nano_ I did, then it asks you to restart after installation, after that reboot I  got that grub error i posted at the begini
<ki4cgp> Hi peeps, any idea why weather.com shows the interactive map for one user(me) and not another user?
<PhoenixUK> nano_ grub stage 1.5 read error , to be exact
<NumBeast> scen: and you can set up your second monitors to mirror the first
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: the fstab you posted, is it from the live cd ?
<NumBeast> scen: is that what you were looking for?
<PhoenixUK> nano_ tried reinstalling 2 times, then i just started from live cd and came here
<PhoenixUK> kyncani yes
<kyncani> nano_: see ^
<PhoenixUK> im on live cd now, since the normal install wont boot
<NumBeast> Can aybody give me advice on making an Ubuntu cluster?
<glitsj16> askand: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:3 only shows a dictionary for swedish, guess you're out of luck there .. looking into the language packages in synaptic for clues now
<WalloO> DIL, ok. I use this xorg.conf with my computer conected to my tV and Video projector. So it works with restricted driver
<nano_> PhoenixUK: so right now you are running off livecd?
<PhoenixUK> ye
<nano_> kyncani: what?
<_xyz> can I dual boot xp and ubuntu by installing ubuntu + grub loader on a new separate drive and setting it as the primary HDD boot device? (that way the old XP HDD would be untouched)
<kyncani> nano_: the fstab was the livecd's
<Flannel> _xyz: Yep
<nano_> kyncani: yes, i now realize that
<askand> glitsj16: Yea, I can only find versions for firefox 2 in synaptic
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: what's the grub error ?
<jamus> guys if u wanna share a partition with windows put it in /dos mount point in install and it works perfectly (sinc and everything) as long as it dont have win on it (clear partition)-- NTFS
<nano_> PhoenixUK: you need to mount your harddrive first, then you need to give me your /etc/fstab file
<PhoenixUK> sorry if I was suppose to mention that earlier, but it's kinda logical that Im not on normal instal since i couldnt boot on it
<_xyz> flannel: so the old HDD would have 0 software modifications to it and i would have a choice between which os to boot?
<PhoenixUK> kyncani "grub stage 1.5 read error "
<nano_> kyncani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27164/
<nano_> kyncani: that is what he sent me
<PhoenixUK> nano_ how do i do that ?
<nano_> kyncani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27163/
<Flannel> _xyz: Correct
<nano_> PhoenixUK: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> _xyz Wrong
<burner> hi! i'm trying to install xubuntu on my carpc.. i don't have a cd-rom, so i've put the iso on a USB-stick
<scen> 960 GT
<scen> first monitor is a asus or something and the second is a tv with vga out
<scen> and it
<nano_> kyncani: i didn't realize that the info he was sending was off live cd....
<scen> do u have any solutions
<burner> when it boots i get this message: "Could not find kernel image: linux"
<PhoenixUK> nano_ you said i have to mount hdd first and then check that whatever file
<_xyz> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel If he sets his old xp install as slave or second master wont he have a problem with xp
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: do you have two drives or only one ?
<askand> glitsj16:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858240 it seems to have something to do with xulrunner :)
<PhoenixUK> just one, IDE
<fiction> exit
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: and do you have ubuntu only or ubuntu and windows ?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: No, you just have to do mapping in GRUB, and it'll never know the difference
<glitsj16> askand: aha, nice find :) .. hope there's a fix
<nano_> PhoenixUK: yes, right now you are running an OS based completely off the livecd,.... your harddrve doesn't enter the equation at all. the settings that i was asking you for pertain to your harddive - which isn't in the equation at all.
<jamus> PhoenixUK:  if u have a new pc i suggest u fix partitions with gparted and then install if u want ill tell  u exactly how
<PhoenixUK> just ubuntu, windows has been wiped before
<fiction> woops, thought I had the terminal selected
<Zamadatx> hey anyone here used scientific linux?im partitioning and might get it but wnat to know how big it is installed
<askand> yep seems to be a matter of time, thanks for helping out, goodnight
<Flannel> _xyz: Thats true.  You may need to modify the grub config slightly to get windows to boot happily.  come back here and ask about grub mapping if you do have that problem.
<_xyz> jack_sparrow: but only 1 hdd can be set as primary
<jamus> PhoenixUK:  partition must be ext3 not ntfs
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: all right, you may try this (on the livecd) : sudo grub. Then type "root (hd0,0)" then "setup (hd0)", then reboot and see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel Ive had some XP systems give me hassles
<Zamadatx> ﻿hey anyone here used scientific linux?im partitioning and might get it but want to know how big it is installed?
<nano_> PhoenixUK: so we need to bring your harddisk into the equation first...you can do this by issuing the following : sudo mkdir /media/harddrive && mount /dev/hda3 /media/harddrive
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: If you map it in grub, XP doesn't know any different
<burner> anyone? i'm trying to boot from a USB-stick, but get this message: "Could not find kernel image: linux"
<PhoenixUK> kyncani i was following this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-615668.html but it quite didnt work
<nano_> PhoenixUK: for the second command you will need to insert a "sudo " immediately after the "&&" symbol.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel I know how to map it in grub, but it does not always go as planned.
<nano_> kyncani: prolly that didn't work for him cause he was running off livecd
<toufikool> can some one tell me how can i go to french room pLS
<Jack_Sparrow> _xyz It is easy enough to replace the mbr on a XP drive if there is ever an issue...
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<toufikool> MERCI
<Jack_Sparrow> burner What tutorial are you following
<PhoenixUK> nano_ mkdir: cannot create direectory '/media/harddrive' : File exists
<puwei> H/A my ubuntu 8.04 can't visit  www.google.com  , other is ok.
<PhoenixUK> hyh
<ki4cgp> Any idea why weather.com shows the interactive map on my login, but not my wife's?
<burner> Jack_Sparrow, none.. i just copied the iso on my usb-stick.. i've used the stick to boot DSL a few hours ago
<Jack_Sparrow> burner read up at pendrivelinux.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<puwei> i use firefox 3
<kyncani> nano_: it should work, even in a livecd, grub's setup() will only install grub in the mbr afaik. The config file is left untouched. It can also be left unchecked if using root() and setup() instead of grub-install
<xxschwartzxx> hey people i am installing ubuntu onto my external but i need help..
<herrmess> ki4cgp if it's any consolation, same here.
<xxschwartzxx> how do i install it without  removing my other data on my external?
<PhoenixUK> so whats the next guess ?
<FelixTheCat> burner: Jack_Sparrow is correct. Here is the full URL for pendrivelinux's tutorial: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/
<burner> Jack_Sparrow, okay thanks! essentially to rename to syslinux :P
<_xyz> alright i'll keep all of that in mind, thanks guys
<pvl1> tremulous stopped working right:" You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!" how can i change it back
<nano_> kyncani: it wont work if he is running grub-install if the harddisk is not mounted
<burner> was the same for DSL too
<nano_> kyncani: what do you think?
<burner> *doh*
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: the link you tried to follow should work. But it may prove difficult if you're not used to it.
<kyncani> nano_: i thought grub-install did not need the partition holding menu.lst to be mounted
<Zamadatx> i went to google earth and got the linux download
<xxschwartzxx> hey i need some help
<Zamadatx> its a bin
<Zamadatx> is that right?.
<nano_> kyncani: im nor sure
<ki4cgp> herrmess,  I'm quite content, unfortunatly, its my other half that is unhappy
<wickedjester> hey i need help with getting windows to work in the grub menu
<Flannel> Zamadatx: No, use medibuntu
<nano_> kyncani: I think, if the drive is not mouted, then /dev/hdXX doesn't like to anything?
<pvl1> wickedjester, wahts wrong
<xxschwartzxx> Guys I need to know how do i install ubuntu to my external HD without removing or formatting my other data on my external?
<Flannel> Zamadatx: well, a bin is right.  But its better to use a packaged version.
<pvl1> xxschwartzxx, partition it
<puwei> did you face the same problem ?  ubuntu 8.04 can't  visit google.com ,but other website is ok  even the google.co.uk
<nano_> kyncani: then if /dev/hdaXX doesn't link to anything, then how can grub access the harddisk?
<jamus> PhoenixUK:  its best for u to dl and make livecd of gparted so u can know all ur partition setting(if u have ntfs volume u will have to change to ext3)
<PhoenixUK> I had ubuntu 6.xx few years ago on this machine and there was 0 problems with it :S
<kyncani> nano_: /dev/hd* are present even if not mounted.
<xxschwartzxx> pvl1: but it asys the partrition is like 111gigs but that is the size on my feraking external and i dont know how to change it
<Zamadatx> medibuntu?
<geo> what problems do you have now?
<PhoenixUK> i have that gparted here, trying to open it now
<puwei> or maybe you can visit the google.com , but can't login google accounts?
<xxschwartzxx> sorry for my typing
<xxschwartzxx> im on the phone
<PhoenixUK> it says 'scanning all devices..." so im just waiting for the result
<wickedjester> pvl1 it wont load
<PhoenixUK> if thats of any use
<pvl1> xxschwartzxx, are you in a live cd?
<aestrivex> how do i use MAKEDEV to create dev/video0
<xxschwartzxx> yes
<Zamadatx> whats medibuntu?
 * dolphin_noel brb
<jamus> PhoenixUK:  and to know the hd0(?,?) u should work with
<tech0007> !medibunti > Zamadatx
<ubottu> zamadatx, please see my private message
<kyncani> nano_: and i found myself 2~3 weeks ago in a situation where grub-install did not work, grub's builtin find() command did not work either, but root() and setup() did work. And that already happened to me before
<nano_> kyncani: PhoenixUK problem is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27163/
<tech0007> ﻿!medibuntu > Zamadatx
<xxschwartzxx> plv1: yes its a live
<PhoenixUK> looks like i got funny issue here isnt it ? haha
<aestrivex> how does MAKEDEV work
<nano_> kyncani: grub-install "guesses" the correct values for /dev/XX .  it is not accurate like going into grubshell,setup.root....etc.   So i guess the problem is that PhoenixUK's computer hardwares is not guessed correctly by grub-install....so he will have to go into grub shell, do rootXX and setupXX
<aestrivex> im trying to create a directory dev/video0 for my webcam but i cant figure out the appopriate input
<kyncani> nano_, PhoenixUK : yeah, I was prolly in the same situation i think. That's why i advised using sudo grub, then root (hd0,0), then setup (hd0).
<PhoenixUK> o i got GParted loaded
<pvl1> xxschwartzxx, use gparted to partition ur external and then make the install select the new partition
<PhoenixUK> see 5 partitions there
<PhoenixUK> 2 ext3 , extended and 2 linux-swap
<CaptainMorgan> anyone run into a bad boot sequence that says that ext3 might not be a valid filesystem, and that it should be checked with fsck.... only to further state that a maintenance shell is being run, otherwise press ctrl-d for a normal startup... ? I wanted to restart my system remotely after a power outage, so the techs onsite powered it back on but ran into this beauty... normally it's just supposed to go straight to the login pr
<CaptainMorgan> ompt
<PhoenixUK> anyways, anything i should do with this software now ? like delete all of it or something ?
<jamus> PhoenixUK:  look at it to see what partitions u have
<xxschwartzxx> pvl1: i really have never even done  a part. and i dont know what gparted is..
 * puwei sorry for ask again.  could you tell me , would you ever face the same problem,8.04 + firefox3.0 can't login  google account .plz
<CaptainMorgan> I run apcupsd for battery ups graceful shutdowns too... so I dont believe it should be cnetered around the power outage...
<aestrivex> how do i input MAKEDEV to create the directory /dev/video0
<pvl1> !partitions | xxschwartzxx
<PhoenixUK> jamus ? and ?
<ubottu> xxschwartzxx: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: removing everything and trying again won't hurt i guess :)
<PhoenixUK> ye, it was a fresh install anyways
<nano_> kyncani: well make sure that you the numbers of the arguments correct, here are PhoenixUK's settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27159/
<PhoenixUK> ok i removed everything, got 190gb unallocated now
<PhoenixUK> whats the next step ?
<pvl1> xxschwartzxx, that help?
<PhoenixUK> what partitions do i need to set ?
<xxschwartzxx> no i cant find that
<pvl1> xxschwartzxx, do u know what synaptic is
<nano_> PhoenixUK: so u are doing a brand new install?
<krughanh> xerxes
<PhoenixUK> yeh seems so
<xxschwartzxx> pvl1: i have seen it in the menus yse
<pvl1> xxschwartzxx, use that to isntall gparted
<pvl1> *install
<kyncani> nano_, PhoenixUK : well, looks like his /boot is hda3, so that would be root (hd0,2) or (hd0,1)   (don't remember grub's calling convention)
<xxschwartzxx> can i do that while im using ubuntu off the cd?
<tech0007> CaptainMorgan: run 'sudo fsck -a -f /dev/XXX' to auto repair disk
<pvl1> !pastebin > wickedjester
<ubottu> wickedjester, please see my private message
<nano_> kyncani: PhoenixUK, i guess that won't hurt...you can setup partitions any ways you want.
<PhoenixUK> kyncani it's not anymore, it's all deleted now : P
<nano_> kyncani: it would be (hd0,2)
<jamus> PhoenixUK:  if u dont have anything important on it i suggest u repartition it to 1 ext3 partition(19 gb 1swap file partition(1gb) and the rest on ntfs partition (to be mounted as /dosin install ) and format it and install again
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: all right, well, you may have more luck this time :)
<nano_> PhoenixUK: you need at bare minimum 1 swap partition and one "/" parition
<jamus> PhoenixUK: ext (10 gb)******
<CaptainMorgan> tech0007, doesn't it need to be umounted first ??
<tech0007> CaptainMorgan: yes
<jamus> mount ext3 part as /
<PhoenixUK> uhm....
<nano_> PhoenixUK: i would recommend 1 swap , 1 "/" partition, and one /home partition so that next time in case you have to reformat everything you won't lose your dloads and other precious stuff like that.
<kyncani> nano_, PhoenixUK : yeah, bare minimum is good, keep things simple
<PhoenixUK> make it the simple way, and slow please, dont want to mess this :)
<kyncani> nano_: i think from 8.04 on, you can reinstall and keep your /home, everything else get deleted
<CaptainMorgan> tech0007, can this be accomplished remotely? I'm not seeing an easier route to do this, other than being onsite....
<CaptainMorgan> with a Live CD
<nano_> kyncani: PhoenixUK: how much ram do you have, and how big is your hdisk?
<PhoenixUK> kyncani im on 7.10
<Zamadat1> where do i get the google earth package thing?
<PhoenixUK> nano_ 190gb, 1gb ram
<puwei>  /whois CaptainMorgan
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: why don't you install 8.04 ?
<tech0007> CaptainMorgan: i dont think so
<puwei> oh no
<hagabaka> a few days ago adobe flash plugin was updated to version 10.x, but after updating to day it became 9.x again. is that right?
<CaptainMorgan> puwei, why do you care ?
<burner> hm, now i have booted from my USB-stick.. and eventually i get to a prompt, "BusyBox v1.1.3 ..."
<burner> what next? :S
<Zamadat1> where do i get the linux google pack thing?
<Zamadat1> google earth
<MrKennie_> Zamadat1: medibuntu
<nano_> PhoenixUK: set up 2gigs swap partition, and the remaining space (assuming you want to use entire hdisk) as "/" partition with ext3 format.
<CaptainMorgan> puwei, unless you find me interesting or degrading... hopefully the former
<puwei> my english  was poor
<Zamadat1> whats medibuntu  a site?
<PhoenixUK> kyncani, it threw me to ... forgot what was it, s something box, alot of troubles with it, so some ppl said that the only help was to just get earlier version and then update it
<CaptainMorgan> k, thank you tech0007 !
<PhoenixUK> and here I come ; ]
<Flannel> Zamadat1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<nano_> PhoenixUK: kyncani : and that should be the simplest install possible
<Zamadat1> thank oyu
<Zamadat1> i love google earth and its in ubuntu now :)
<puwei> i face a problem , how can  i login to my google accounts
<jamus> mountind ntfs partition as / dos enables u to sync with windows on another partition and not getting "lost+found" files on it
<MrKennie_> shame it's not entirely native, but it's ok
<puwei> but no one , help me
<CaptainMorgan> puwei, what does that have to do with Ubuntu ?
<rockenrola> is there a free open source project like google earth?
<PhoenixUK> nano_ i got this 2gb swap, lets say I want to have 2 partitions, which ones do I make ?
<PhoenixUK> like 1  30gb for system, and rest for storage
<MrKennie_> not that I know of
<Adman65> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<Adman65> anyone else had problems with that tutorial ^ ?
<NumBeast> Can anybody give me advice on creating an Ubuntu Cluster?
<puwei> when i use ubuntu 7.10 it's no problem , but  then i update to 8.04 and i can't login to google
<puwei> account
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: 20gb system is way more than enough
<Adman65> says it cannot find image 'linux'
<nano_> PhoenixUK: if you want 2 partitions i would recommend that you have 130 gigs devoted to /home partition and the remaining to / parition
<jamus> PhoenixUK: sys needs much less (like 10gb should be enough )
<MrKennie_> sounds like it can't find the kernel
<CaptainMorgan> puwei, you're leaving out a lot of crucial information, which is probably why no one is choosing to assist you
<Dr_willis> Adman65,  from the error message. i imagine its wanting vmlinuz, or whatever the kernel name is instead of linux
<AMDpenguin> does any one know to fix a fucked up reiserfs partition?
<nano_> PhoenixUK: so next time you hit a roadblock that kills your system you can reinstall OS without having to worry about losing your settings and dloads in /home dir
<jamus> PhoenixUK: make livecd from gparted iso . and boot with it
<enderbean> I've played DVDs previously on this computer with no problem, but a DVD gave me the following error message "ifoRead_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed" both with totem-xine and vlc.
<PhoenixUK> uh
<Adman65> any idea what i could do about that?
<CaptainMorgan> puwei, your issue is very vague, consider giving thorough details
<IndyGunFreak> AMDpenguin: why did you use reiser?
<AMDpenguin> flightgear files
<kyncani> AMDpenguin: you might try reiserfsck, and it will probably kill an already dying filesystem
<AMDpenguin> But i regret it
<AMDpenguin> Already did tree rebuild made it worse
<Innopeor> Hi, anybody know a good alternative to xwinwrap?
<kyncani> AMDpenguin: did the --rebuild-tree ? Yep, it's dead all right
<PhoenixUK> nano_ it doesnt say in this software anything like where its mounted
<MrKennie_> Adman65: recheck your grub configuration perhaps, check /boot make sure it has the kernel images etc.
<PhoenixUK> it just gives me option to choose how many GB and what file system
<nano_> PhoenixUK: are you using gparted or the install process ?
<PhoenixUK> gparted
<nano_> PhoenixUK: it should refer to "mount point" or something
<jamus> PhoenixUK: u have to remember the (hd0,?) names
<AMDpenguin> oh well
<PhoenixUK> well i dont see any option like this
<Adman65> MrKennie, ya, i know, except im trying to use a liveUSB, so there is no boot :/
<jamus> PhoenixUK: (hd0,3) (hd0,5) and so on
<volksman> anyone know any good X10 software?
<PhoenixUK> i can click on the bar and click "new" then there comes window with following options: free space preceding, new size, free space following, create as ( primary / extended ) and filesystem
<Monstrerose> frM
<PhoenixUK> no mount point anywhere
<Dr_willis> volksman,  i recall some existing... some years back. :) but not sure if any of it has been updated recently. or how good it is.
<nmourey> Hello: I am trying to install Windows 2000 in parallels and it just hangs ( ubuntu 8.04 )  ( parallels ver. 2.2 . build 2232) Ideas?
<Monstrerose> #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> volksman,  you are refering to the X10 Home automation stuff?
<volksman> Dr_willis: yep!
<jamus> PhoenixUK: gparted will partition only if u boot with live cd (else options are disabled)
<volksman> Dr_willis: I know LinuxMCE can do it but I'm trying to avoid that route
<volksman> Dr_willis: also trying to avoid code...it's for my father...hahah
<PhoenixUK> jamus ye , im on live, BUT there is no any 'mount' options here, and you tell me i have to set some
<nano_> PhoenixUK: what are you options under filesystem setting
<Dr_willis> volksman,  that company was so big and annyong in the popup ads. :) years ago..  I did have the things being ran by my linux box ages ago.. so the software proberly exists.. but no idea  about the state of it.
<nano_> PhoenixUK: do you see /home
<jamus> PhoenixUK: u have to remember the divisions name alone
<MrKennie_> Adman65: well, in anycase, check make sure you got the kernel images. I would imagine the howto has something about the kernel?
<nano_> PhoenixUK: do you see /home, among other entries
<PhoenixUK> ext2, ext3, swap, fat 16, fat 32, xfs and so on
<burner\-> why do i get the a BusyBox prompt when booting the xubuntu cd?!
<volksman> Dr_willis: no worries...thanks anyways...my father bought a ton of the stuff... :)
<PhoenixUK> nope, no home
<Adman65> here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/21/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/ , not specifically, but im am going to do some poking around
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: why don't you use the built-in installer, tell him to use the entire disk and be done with it ?
<jamus> PhoenixUK: no mount points in gparted  look at properties
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> a mount point is a directory
<nano_> PhoenixUK: in one of those settings under "NEW" you will see a  selection of /home /boot....and so on.
<hagabaka> what's the reason for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 ? the newer version of flash worked better for me and this version is causing problems with an application
<MrKennie_> burner\-: see any error messages prior to that?
<crimsun> hagabaka: the newer Flash 10 beta 2 causes a regression on 64-bit non-PulseAudio users.
<PhoenixUK> nano_ nothing like that
<jamus> should say like smtng (hd0,3) (hd0,5) remember those
<Dr_willis> volksman,  i got a few box's full here, from ages ago.
<teprrr> hi, is there some nice way to install a clean ubuntu installation from ubuntu to an usb stick? those I've read are using syslinux/lilo or other stuff I wouldn't mind to use
<burner\-> MrKennie_, no.. its "Loading vmlinuz" and "loading initrd".. and then i get the xubuntu loading splash
<PhoenixUK> kyncani thats what i did earlier and I got all these problems now ;], so just making sure this time its right
<teprrr> or should I just get a cd with installer and install the system to a stick from it?
<PhoenixUK> so shall i just wipe it all and use the auto installer ?
<Dr_willis> teprrr,  syslinux is the normal way to get usb sticks booting I belive.
<crimsun> hagabaka: keep in mind that you can reinstall the older, superceded 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1
<PhoenixUK> u saying it will work ?
<PhoenixUK> :S
<teprrr> Dr_willis, ahh. there's no other way to do it?
<burner\-> MrKennie_, i'm booting from a USB-stick though..
<hagabaka> oh
<MrKennie_> burner\-: oh I see
<hagabaka> how can I let it not be upgraded to this version?
<Dr_willis> teprrr,  there may be other ways , the pendrivelinux site may mention it. all the bootable usb sticks (vs usb drives)  i use are using syslinux  - its not hard to use.
<amenado> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kyncani> PhoenixUK: :) i see (sorry)
<MrKennie_> burner\-: it might be because it does not know/can't find your root partition
<crimsun> hagabaka: pin it using Synaptic after reinstalling the "older" version
<jamus> PhoenixUK: when u reinstall ubunto in partitions do manual select and choose from what u did in gparted
<PhoenixUK> ok so again, what should i set in gparted ?
<hagabaka> i use aptitude...
<PhoenixUK> one swap and lets say 2 ext 3 ?
<PhoenixUK> dont need any additional options like mount points and stuff ?
<amenado> !who | PhoenixUK
<ubottu> PhoenixUK: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<teprrr> Dr_willis, hmm. do you use grub with it? are you using ext2 as a fs?
<DEED> Can Tell me anyone How to login as root on graphic mode? with Ubuntu liveCD ??
<maco> DEED: you dont need to
<jamus> PhoenixUK: / in sys part /swap in swap and /home in rest of spase part
<maco> !ntfs | DEED
<ubottu> DEED: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<shadow420> I have figured out the problem with my keyboard it was the keyboard itself it died
<MrKennie_> burner\-: often it's the root kernel boot option
<burner\-> MrKennie_, i had a look at "casper.log".. its trying to find /dev/sda.. and then its says "cannot find a medium containing a live cd" or something
<Dr_willis> teprrr,  ive got usb sticks using syslinux, and vfat, and ext2 both. :) I think.. i havent messed with them in a few weeks.
<PhoenixUK> jamus there is no 'home'
<PhoenixUK> hyh
<Dr_willis> teprrr,  i normally play with Puppylinux, and slax, and geexbox on the things.
<jamus> PhoenixUK: in ubuntu install ? there is 1
<DEED> maco:  i'ts mounted but i cant paste on it on NTFS
<PhoenixUK> jamus in GParted
<DEED> maco:  i need to login in root to paste on NTFS
<MrKennie_> burner\-: using grub I assume?
<hagabaka> crimsun: is there an easy way to find out the older versions of packages? aptitude can't find the one you said
<NumBeast> Can anybody give me advice on creating an Ubuntu Cluster?
<MrKeishii> how do i do the sphere plugin on compiz fusion
<kyncani> DEED: i think ntfs-config is supposed to easily give you rw access
<alexur1> ﻿When i run update-manager -d to get 8.10 it tries to upgrade to 8.04 which im already on so then it fails. when i click upgrade in update manager it shows the release notes for 8.04
<burner\-> MrKennie_, yeah i think so
<jamus> PhoenixUK: in gparted just choose  10 gb ext3 for sys  2gb swap ad all the rest in ext3 or ntfs if u wanna later install win (doesnt work with ex3)
<kyncani> alexur1: 8.10 is still alpha
<puwei> thanks , when i using ubuntu 8.04 and firefox 3 to visit the web site ,  just can't use google.com to search and can't loggin google accunts, firefox tell me in left lower corner --waiting for www.google.com ,but ages a go  no thing hape .  first ,i think it's problem with firefox 3 , so i change to firefox 2 ,and the problem hapen again. so i del the firefox ,and install opera , proble just like the firefox .  btw :visit other web is ok . even
<puwei> google.co.uk google.cn  .no problem there.    and i try to use the google (on google.co.uk) "firefox can't google accounts "  ," firefox google problem", there were other people meat the same problem , and the google result give some method ,but no one working for me.   i don't know ,i want to know ,is this a ubuntu 8.04 problem . did you face the same problem with ubuntu 8.04  can't use the "google.com" to search ,can't login gamil ,but can use
<puwei> google.co.uk to search?
<kyncani> alexur1: (not released yet)
<amenado> jamus what partition is sys?  seems a not so wise advise
<binarydigit> anyone know how to convert a .img to a .iso or a program to burn .img?
<teprrr> Dr_willis, ahh. I see. I'm thinking what to use as a base for a htpc setup.. I'm thinking about booting it from the stick and use external hdd only for storage, but haven't yet decided if that's the way to go..
<alexur1> kyncani: so does that mean it wont upgrade through update-manager?
<jamus> amendo ; FOR sys--- for sistem
<kyncani> alexur1: you will, when 8.10 is released, in october
<amenado> jamus  be clear please, the user you are trying to help is not familiar with such terms
<alexur1> kyncani: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha2 this website says i can upgrade to it
<kyncani> alexur1: yep, but you should not use an alpha version and expect it to work
<alexur1> kyncani: thats okay
<PhoenixUK> amenado maybe Im new to linux but im not total moron :D
<kyncani> alexur1: then man update-manager, the instructions are in there
<alexur1> k
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> no one call you as such, i want to make sure he gives you the correct info
<Yacht> i'm trying to joke around with my friend's laptop while we're on the same wireless network, but he won't tell me his IP. anyone know the command for how i can probe the IP's on the network?
<PhoenixUK> amenado no worries ;), thanks anyways
<DEED> kyncani: im using LiveCd?
<maco> Yacht: ping broadcast
<alexur1> kyncani: update manager is still trying to give me 8.10 for some reason
<maco> Yacht: or do a tcpdump
<PhoenixUK> jamus so I made those 3 partitions, and just gonna use the normal installer now
<DEED> kyncani:  how to do that?
<jamus> PhoenixUK: then when u install ubuntu do ''manual partition '' and ext3 --( / )  swap ---( /swap)   and 3rd as--- ( /home)
<alexur1> err 8.04 i mean!
<Yacht> maco: i will try that, thanks
<jamus> PhoenixUK: yes but make sure u manually choose partitions
<TomorrowAgain> i need some help if someone would be so kind
<amenado> jamus there you go..much better,
<hagabaka> how can I find out the versions of package that are older than the current?
<Shpook> I've got a laptop with Intel945 graphics, and any time I play a game that uses OpenGL, it freezes after 5-10 minutes. Has anyone run into this, and is there a fix?
<fbianconi> Yacht: is there anyone else connected to that lan?
<kyncani> alexur1: update-manager wants to give you 8.10 ? that's what you want, right ?
<Yacht> yeah, me and him
<Yacht> and his server comp, of course
<DEED> omg so hard to copy and paste on ntfs from LiveCD can anyone tell me any easy way
<alexur1> kyncani: no its giving me 8.04
<PhoenixUK> Shpook is it only when using opengl games ? or others as well?
<alexur1> kyncani: typo sorry..
<kyncani> DEED: sudo ntfs-config. If it's not installed, install it with sudo apt-get install ntfs-config.
<amenado> Yacht-> what is you ip address?  lets guess your friends
<maco> DEED: sudo cp doesn't work?
<alexur1> kyncani: i click upgrade for 8.10 but its giving me 8.04, i can tell because the release notes for 8.04 show up not for 8.10
<kyncani> alexur1: well, then do it the old way, edit sources.list and replace hardy with intrepid i guess
<Yacht> amenado: no that's alright, i like my IP address being unknown =]
<starn> does anybody know how to fix echoing in Teamspeak while usieng pulseaudio? and speex codecs and ubuntu 8.04
<alexur1> kyncani: k ill try that
<kyncani> alexur1: then apt-get dist-upgrade
<DEED> kyncani:
<maco> Yacht: your IP within the subnet has no bearing on us :P
<ZeroCool> hi
<Shpook> PhoenixUK: So far, it seems like only OpenGL, I believe. Alien Arena, Glest, FreedroidRPG.
<amenado> Yacht-> as if it matters to us..you are behind a router, so your internal ip address does not count to us
<DEED> kyncani:  E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<ZeroCool> hola
<MrKennie_> burner\-: I'm not really sure tbh, I would start by checking to make sure the image is where it expects it to be.
<DEED> maco:   sudo cp
<DEED> cp: missing file operand
<Yacht> amenado:, maco: like i said, i like to be secretive
<fbianconi> Yacht you can try to guess from you IP if you' re using dhcp for assing them
<maco> DEED: well you gotta tell it what file you want to copy and where too :P
<Yacht> fbianconi: that's a good point
<PhoenixUK> Shpook looks like overheating to me, but then it should occur in other demanding games as well, have you got the newest drivers to date installed ?
<Yacht> fbianconi: why didn't i think of that
<DEED> maco:  ethernet drivers for windows XP to NTFS Driver C:
<burner\-> MrKennie_, okay.. i'll have a go at http://www.startx.ro/sugar/isotostick.sh
<burner\-> :P
<MrKennie_> burner\-: the best of luck :)
<burner\-> thanks
<TomorrowAgain> i've got a problem if someone could help me, i took out my ipod from the usb port without ejecting it and the for the ipod is still on the desktop, i tried re-logging, rebooting, to re plug in the ipod and tried to unmount the icon on the desktop but nothing seems to work, i'm getting this output when i try to unmount "/sbin/umount.hal: /media/IPOD is not recognized by hal", if anyone could help it'd be greatly appreciated
<burner\-> *rebooting to linux*
<amenado> Yacht okay..your router ip is 24-34-185-141..hide it :P
<maco> DEED: its not like i know where they are on your disks...
<Shpook> PhoenixUK: AFAIK, yes. I was thinking it was overheating, but the laptop itself never seems to get too hot while playing any of them.
<shadow420> DEED for example sudo cp win9x.exe where ever drivers go in ubuntu
<Areio> Quick question:  How would I go about creating an old-fashioned .IMG file (floppy image) from a directory?  Is there some way of zipping files into an .IMG?
<Yacht> amenado: hey that's mine! stop that =P
<PhoenixUK> jamus so here im at manual setting, have set 1 ext 3 partition to '/' second ext 3 to '/home' , and i have one swap partition but I cant access the mount point setting for it, there is noone in there
<maco> Areio: computers still have floppy drives? O_O
<amenado> Areio-> dd
<DEED> shadow420: i want to copy this R132254.EXE to /media ?
<Areio> If they did, it would make my job a lot easier.  ^^  I'm trying to boot Windows 1.01 via Sun's VirtualBox.  I have the files themselves, I just need to get them into a bootable .IMG format.
<maco> DEED: copy it to ~/Desktop/ and you can see it on the desktop
<j800r> hey, can someone help me out here. I installed wine on my system to try and run world of warcraft, it didn't work, so i removed it along with wine, however, wine is still showing in my applications menu. how do i totally remove it?
<jamus> PhoenixUK: choose ''label'' and label it again as swap
<PhoenixUK> Shpook you can run some stability tests, make sure you do a memtest and some artifact scanning on the GPU
<Areio> j800r:  How did you go about removing it?
<DEED> maco i hawe it on ubuntu desktop i want to copy on NTFS part... C:
<dualmonitortroub> Hi all.  Is there an easy way to setup a dual desktop with a second monitor plugged to a laptop running Ubuntu 8.04?
<j800r> areio: add/remove
<amenado> j800r-> apt-get remove --purge wine
<PhoenixUK> jamus there isnt any option like that, should i delete it and do it again ?
<jamus> PhoenixUK: or whatever there is to choose partition kind (dont remember)
<Areio> And it's still showing up on the menu?
<j800r> yes
<maco> DEED: oh then cp ~/Desktop/*.exe /media/disk/path/to/wherever/the/hell/it/goes
<jamus> PhoenixUK: absolutly not
<hagabaka> how can I install an older version of a package using aptitude?
<Areio> j800r:  Odd.  Does it still function as a program?
<j800r> areio not really
<maco> DEED: you can ls /media/disk (or wherever it is), and cd around a bit to see where your user's desktop is on the windows disk
<PhoenixUK> jamus there is only 'mount point' which I can access in 2 other partitions, but in the swap one its grayed out
<amenado> hagabaka-> you find the .deb file for it and use dpkg -i xxx.deb to install
<jamus> PhoenixUK: should be a window with an aroow next to it
<Areio> j800r:  That is to say, can you actually use it to run Windows programs like you used to?
 * j800r checks
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> no mount needed for swap  it auto create such
<PhoenixUK> jamus its grayed out, cannot click anything
<j800r> no
<jamus> PhoenixUK: u hve to redifine it as swap
<j800r> not at all
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> no mount point needed for swap  it auto create such
<unop> hagabaka,  sudo aptitude install package=2.6.12
<PhoenixUK> amenado cool, cheers
<unop> hagabaka, 2.6.12 being the version you want to install
<DEED> maco:  cp: cannot create regular file `/media/R132254.EXE': Permission denied
<hagabaka> unop: i used that but aptitude can't find the version
<PhoenixUK> jamus it's defined as file system swap  just without any mount point, amenado said its fine
<hagabaka> and the version is in dpkg log so it shouldn't be wrong
<Areio> j800r:  Okay, just one more thing to check and see if it's still actually installed, and not just a stray menu entry.  Go to System > Administration > Synaptec Package Manager.
<unop> hagabaka, well, the repos have to have that version available or aptitude won't be able to install it quite obviously
<kyncani> j800r: i think windows programs / wine install menu entries in some menu-xdg directory (it's a hidden dir) in your $HOME. So "find $HOME | grep menu-xdg". The look for the file that has been installed by wow and delete it yourself.
<dualmonitortroub> Help.  How do I setup my desktop to stretch across two monitors?
<maco> DEED: sudo
<hagabaka> does backports repo delete older versions?
<crimsun> hagabaka: generally, yes.
<PhoenixUK> amenado should I tick them for formatting or just the system one ?
<jamus> PhoenixUK: ok i didnt remember totaly sorry for missleading u ;D
<amenado> dualmonitortroub-> look into xinerama
<Areio> j800r:  After you enter your password, go to the Search button.  Type in "wine", and see what comes up.
<maco> hagabaka: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<unop> hagabaka, it might -- but not usually
<hagabaka> where can I find it then?
<maco> hagabaka: the one with stars is the one you have
<MrKennie_> dualmonitortroub: what gfx card you got?
<unop> hagabaka,  apt-cache search package
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> since it is first time, go ahead and tick em..to format a partition for swap use
<hagabaka> i have the newer version installed already
<j800r> areio: it doesn't mark any wine packages as installed
<PorkSoda> Any one successfully tunnel x11vnc through SSL?
<j800r> i'm guessing it's just leftovers
<unop> hagabaka,  apt-cache search package # lists all available versions
<jamus> PhoenixUK: right , no munt for swap ,, well thats it dude
<dualmonitortroub> ﻿MrKennie: thinkpad r51 with a Radeon 7500
<PhoenixUK> amenado cannot format the swap one, just the other 2
<hagabaka> unop: it just prints packagename - description for me
<amenado> PorkSoda-> no more different than any other vnc
<legend2440> j800r: open your home folder and type ctrl+h is .wine folder still there?
<amenado> PorkSoda-> oops i read it as ssh
<Areio> j800r:  Okay, then it's  (oddly enough  >.> ...and I may be wrong...)  a stray menu entry.  Right-click on "Applications", and click "Edit Menus".
<jamus> PhoenixUK: its ok do it as is
<Shpook> PhoenixUK: I could, but I also just found a bug in launchpad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177518  Seems to describe the exact same symptoms.
<maco> hagabaka: use the policy one i said. it lists versions and what repo they come from
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177518 in linux "opengl total freeze using DRI with intel 945 graphics chip" [High,Fix committed]
<PorkSoda> most vnc apps don't offer it built in without using a stunnel setup and the like
<Rhorse> Hello, all. do any model of  usb cd/dvd writer work?
<DEED> maco:  cp: cannot create regular file `/media/sda1/R132254.EXE': Read-only file system
<genii> hagabaka: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Areio> legend2440:  Good call.
<PorkSoda> amenado, right
<hagabaka> maco: i'm not interested in that, i want an *older* version
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> let the system take care of it..it will do what it has to do to make a swap partition
<hagabaka> it only shows me the current versions on repositories
<j800r> areio: and just uncheck wine?
<MrKennie_> dualmonitortroub: have you tried via system settings?
<j800r> legend: i already deleted that folder
<maco> hagabaka: install the one you want, then lock version on it
<unop> hagabaka, then your older version is not available from the repos -- either backport or build from source
<Areio> j800r:  Yes, uncheck wine... although I'm not sure why it would still be there if you uninstalled wine properly.  *shrugs*
<unop> DEED, what filesystem on /dev/sda1?
<amenado> PorkSoda-> but you can start your x11vnc at the remote end, and just do  a   ssh -C  -X -l username remotipaddress
<maco> hagabaka: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/07/tip-lock-versions.html <-- how to lock versions
<dualmonitortroub> ﻿MrKennie: yes, it will only display same image on both monitors.  How do I stretch a single desktop to both?
<hagabaka> maco: i can't find the version I want, i just know the version string, and that it was installed a few days ago. now it's not in the cache either
<DEED> unop:  winxp
<PhoenixUK> amenado in advanced later there is an option to tick 'Install boot loader' , then below, device for boot loader installation : and '(hd0)' is entered in the box, is should i leave it ticked and entered as it is ?
<acrousey> what am i doing wrong? I burned the CD, fixed the BIOS, but my Compaq Presario still will not boot. I have been looking around that others have been having problems with Compaq Presarios, but nothing is helping.
<unop> DEED,  mount | grep -i sda1   # what filesystem listed by this command?
<j800r> areio: the world of warcraft path is still there as well, so maybe it has something to do with that :\
<Areio> j800r:  in the menu?
<PorkSoda> amenado, I know, I'd like to keep it all web app based, and I'd use the built in vino in that case.
<Dr_willis> acrousey,  hmm how about this.. what files are on the cd? if its a single .iso file you burnt it wrong. ( seen this happen befor)
<DEED> unop:  dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<DEED> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> if you are dual booting you install grub where-ever ubuntu is installed and not on MBR..if only linux install its okay to use hda
<unop> hagabaka, make sure you have all the repos enabled then -- then  aptitude update
<Painless> So, I'm guessing the beta for Ubuntu 8.10 Incontinent Iguana should be out soon?
<unop> DEED, what version of ubuntu?
<hagabaka> i do
<j800r> areio: yes, the path in the programs menu was still there, and that was after uninstalling through wine
<maco> hagabaka: was it in the repos before?
<hagabaka> yes
<unop> hagabaka, what package and version are you looking for?
<amenado> PorkSoda-> then you have to use a proxy for such
<MrKennie_> dualmonitortroub: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<DEED> mm i think old version 6
<maco> hagabaka: because if you go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ you should be able to find it
<amenado> PorkSoda-> then you have to use a proxy for such in your client that is*
<hagabaka> flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1
<unop> !version | DEED
<ubottu> DEED: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<PorkSoda> I am getting x11vnc to send accept SSL keys, but when I enter password, it closes connection without fail
<mano> hi
<acrousey> dr_willis: it's not just the ISO file
<legend2440> Incontinent Iguana...... i like it
<ncfi1013> ok i got amarok to "see' my ipod now i need help with getting amarok to sync my ipod. can anybody tell me a VERY SIMPLE way to do this?
<unop> hagabaka, you on hardy?
<DEED> unop:  Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<DEED> Release:        7.04
<DEED> Codename:       feisty
<dualmonitortroub> ﻿MrKennie: thanks, I'll look into it.
<Areio> j800r:  I don't know much about Wine (although I use it occasionally), but maybe the reason that the menu entry is still there is because you didn't uninstall WOW from within Wine before you uninstalled Wine itself.  I could be wrong, but you never know.
<hagabaka> unop: yes
<amenado> PorkSoda-> wait a second, x11vnc server? or you meant the viewer?
<hagabaka> it was in hardy-backports
<Rhorse> has anyone gotten a usb cd writer to work?
<j800r> areio: i deffinately uninstalled it through wine
<acrousey> it's the cdromupgrade, dists, doc, install, isolinux, md5sum.txt, pics, pool, preseed, README.diskdefine, and another ubuntu disc
<Dr_willis> acrousey,  thats good then. :)
<unop> DEED, do not paste in here -- install the ntfs-3g package and remount the disk
<j800r> it's kind of a shame, cause i only wanted it for world of warcraft, but ah well :|
<unop> hagabaka, and it is still - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy-backports&keywords=flashplugin-nonfree
<DEED> unop i try apt-get install ntfs... but dont work
<unop> hagabaka, make sure you have the multiverse section of hardy-backports enabled
<PhoenixUK> jamus alrighty its formatting the partitions now, hope it works this time, thanks for the help :)
<acrousey> dr_willis: could it still be the disc?
<hagabaka> unop: that is 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2, which is not the same version
<unop> DEED, not ntfs but ntfs-3g
<xxploit> deed apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Areio> j800r:  Then I can't be sure as to why it's still listed.  ^_^  Removing the menu entry is a quick-fix which will just gloss it over, but there are probably still traces of it left around somewhere.
<Dr_willis> acrousey,  could be i guess. You could try booting the disk in a different pc, or try a different live cd (like puppylinux) and seeif it boots the puppy cd
<DEED> unop:  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<DEED> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root
<amenado> DEED you are still running in liveCd right?
<jamus> PhoenixUK: sure dude  i fought with it for like 4 days
<DEED> amenado: yes
<hagabaka> it is a "newer" package but actually reverts the update to flash 10 and gives you 9, as it says "really9.0.124.0..."
<xxploit> DEED, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<acrousey> dr_willis: alright, will try
<fbianconi> does anyone has openarena installed on 8.04?
<PorkSoda> amenado, No x11vnc server
<unop> hagabaka, well, you can search packages.ubuntu.com - that version does not exist anymore as far as i can see --
<amenado> DEED which ubuntu version? i was not paying attention, not sure if hardy liveCD had ntfs-3g drivers
<unop> hagabaka, are you sure you didn't get that version of a third party repo?
<hagabaka> unop: i have the needed information in sources.list since that's how i got the older version installed in the last upgrade. after this upgrade it gave me a version that I don't want, and I would like the version from last upgrade
<DEED> amenado:  7.04
<hagabaka> yes I am sure
<DEED> amenado: feisty
<PorkSoda> I run x11vnc via: x11vnc -ssl SAVE -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 3113 -https 3117, and get the SSL cert, but when I enter my password it says connection refused without fail
<hagabaka> the version is in hardy-backports changelog
<amenado> DEED the liveCD for that version does not include ntfs-3g then..so go ahead and install per the advise of others
<Areio> *Repeating my original question:*  How would one create an .IMG file (a floppy image) from a folder?  Is there a program for this somewhere?
<DEED> amenado:  what to install?
<unop> hagabaka, well, hardy has 9.0, hardy has 10.0 (as shown on that page) -- the version you want no longer exists, it's possible that it was removed from the repos
<jamus> PhoenixUK: u want ur sys to be windows ready ull have to do different partitioning since win defauls is the first part but u'll handle it (u are a certified partitioner now):P
<amenado> DEED the ntfs-3g
<DEED> amenado:  but i cant ?
<fbianconi> Im having a problem of dependencies to openarena-data can' t update it
<unop> hagabaka, did you check that the .deb does not exist in /var/cache/apt/archives still ?
<xxploit> DEED, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<hagabaka> yeah, it's not there
<DEED> xxploit:  sudo apt-get install ntfs-3
<DEED> Reading package lists... Done
<DEED> Building dependency tree
<DEED> Reading state information... Done
<DEED> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3
<FloodBot3> DEED: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxploit> DEED, sudo apt-get update
<MariachiAC> Does anyone know of a good multimedia player based on gtk with an equalizer and possible library support?
<unop> hagabaka, well, i don't think there is anything you can do then -- why do you want this specific version anyway?
<PhoenixUK> jamus won't need to, it's just a spare old PC to play around with and that goes for sale soon ( can't sell with my windows copy) , got windows on my main monster ;)
<DEED> xxploit:  im using liveCD?
<DEED> not installed ubuntu
<xxploit> and?
<hagabaka> unop: the current version on repository is really 9.x, a revert from the last upgrade
<DEED> xxploit:  can i update ubuntu on liveCD??
<unop> hagabaka, install 10.0.1 from adobe's tarball ??
<xxploit> DEED, that command will just update your sources
<amenado> PorkSoda-> how are you then using the SSL cert in your client side to pass along to the remote x11vncserver?
<hagabaka> as the version number says, "really9.0.124.0..."
<xxploit> then rerun sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<kyncani> hagabaka: flashplugint-nonfree-9.0.124.0ubuntu2 is in hardy/multiverse repo
<amenado> DEED the ntfs-3g is not on the liveCD!  thats why they advised you to install via apt-get
<unop> kyncani, he want's 10.0.1 - the real thing
<hagabaka> kyncani: sorry you probably need to read the backlog to help me
<rockyrock> hi guys, i can't enter both OSs that i have. I have Ubuntu 8.04 and XP. When i start my computer GRUB gives this message: Error 22. and then it stops. I inserted the Ubuntu CD then after i chose the language i pressed F6 to enter the boot options then i wrote "rescue" then i got a lot of texts then the computer stops at Kernel Panic message. What should i do???
<rockyrock> what's the problem?
<unop> hagabaka, i would download the beta from abode's site and install it manually
<PorkSoda> amenado, All I do is go to my host:port and it asks to accept the SSL cert, which I do, then asks me to load the java VNC applet which I do, than login and it refuses me.
<starn> anybody know if its possible to make TeamSpeak [linux client] to stop with the echos when i talk to people? all they hear is echos from me.
<kyncani> oh, right, i though he wanted to downgrade. Well, you will have to wait until 10.0.1 is in backports again, or wait for 8.10
<PorkSoda> But it works fine when I don't use SSL
<Navop> When asked for primary domaine, must it be a registered domaine, or anything?
<PorkSoda> So firewall[s]/router etc is configured for sure
<hagabaka> i don't get the point of putting an older package in backports to override an actual newer version in backports. people who wanted older packages should just pin it into the release repository
<legend2440> Areio: http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/1519
<unop> rockyrock, error 22 means grub is pointed at a partition that does not exist anymore -- did you install windows recently?
<amenado> PorkSoda-> not sure how your client works, but typically they would have options to use the certificate that is a *.pem file somewhere in your file folders..
<jamus> right. gnight to ya'all
<fbianconi> rockyrock: I think this is a no partition error
<Zamadatx> how do i burn windows with compiz?
<rockyrock> unop, no i didn't
<MrKennie_> Areio: as amenado said, use dd
<kyncani> hagabaka: must have been very broken for forcing a downgrade in backports
<Areio> legend2440:  I am still rather new at Ubuntu, and lines of code are rather hard to understand.
<Zamadatx> anyone now how to burn windows with compiz?
<sensae>  I can't connect to my WPA-encrypted network. It detects it's WPA, accepts the key, but fails when trying to DHCP. My router sends a DHCP lease, the system just won't accept it
<unop> hagabaka, there might have been some dependency issues that needed flashplugin-nonfree at version 10.0.1 - which is why they packaged 9.0 this way
<rockyrock> unop, i installed XP about 6 months then before 3 weeks i installed ubuntu
<Areio> MrKennie:  what is dd?
<Areio> Yes, I'm a quasi-noob.
<amenado> PorkSoda-> it works fine without SSL because it x11vncserver can use the password to authenticate you right?
<Zamadatx> anyone know how to burn windows with compiz?
<rockyrock> unop, i didn't even touched anything about the partitions!
<sensae>  I can't connect to my WPA-encrypted network. It detects it's WPA, accepts the key, but fails when trying to DHCP. My router sends a DHCP lease, the system just won't accept it
<Shujah> Zamadatx, after enabling burn effects - shift+winkey+left mouse button
<unop> rockyrock, not sure then, if yu have a live CD around you can repair grub
<Zamadatx> winky?
<Zamadatx> whats that???
<unop> !grub | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shujah> Zamadatx, Winkey typo
<Zamadatx> o lol
<will00> i made a mistake by installing from source and it doesnt work properly, so how would i go about removing it?
<amenado> Areio-> to get manual on commands  you issue a  man man;  man dd  in  a terminal
<hagabaka> does the adobe installer install to the same location as flashplugin-nonfree?
<xTOGx> I've just plugged in an extra hard drive. how do i see the contents of it?
<Zamadatx> ok i have to enable burn then
<sensae> What would keep my system from DHCPing?
<rockyrock> ubottu, i installed XP first
<PorkSoda> amenado, Well yes. with/without ssl x11vnc will auth the "pass" but then the ssl tunnel is the issue I believe.
<ubottu> rockyrock: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PorkSoda> I'm going to run it again, to grab errors
<MrKennie_> Areio: A *nix program for basically copying raw data and such
<unop> hagabaka, it does, but i just find it easier to extract the contents of the tarball somewhere and copy the libflashplugin.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla  or /usr/lib/firefox - i don't like the installer script
<rockyrock> unop, plz read the last post. I wrote this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161006
<amenado> sensae-> DHCPing?  a dhcp with a ping to touch? :p
<rockyrock> unop, when u finish reading it plz tell me
<emma> Hi. I just got a used thinkpad x31. The network connector is an aironet cisco wireless.  But Ubuntu does not seem to be seeing it. Any ideas?
<Areio> armenado and MrKennie:  Thanks, I've got a manual up.  I'll give it a shot.  :)
<starn> does anybody know if its possible to make TeamSpeak [linux client] to stop with the echos when i talk to people? all they hear is echos from me.
<sensae> amenado: You can always parse it as Protocoling.
<rockyrock> unop, i did a memtest and i got over 700 errors
<unop> rockyrock, ouch
<Granada>  /nick izmeh
<amenado> Areio cool..thats the way to learn unix and linux
<xTOGx> I've just plugged in an extra hard drive. how do i see the contents of it?
<Zamadatx> is there any way to get compiz to stay as a cube when u zoom out?
<MrKennie_> Areio: you can use it to create a blank image which you can use to create a filesystem on, mount and copy the files you need on there.
<amenado> sensae oh okay, i thought its  a new term i have not met before
<unop> rockyrock, doesn't look good -- if your memory modules are faulty, nothing's going to work as expected
<genii> Zamadatx: Compiz specific questions are probably better answered in the #compiz-fusion channel
<kyncani> xTOGx: in the "Places" menu somewhere
<octavius> is there a way in terminal to open the current directory in a window?
<will00> how do you uninstall from source?
<rockyrock> unop, so u suggest that it's a memory problem, the same what i found on the book that i'm reading from
<izmeh> pvl1, pm
<fbianconi> octavius 'nautilus .'
<sensae> Why would NetworkManager refuse to DHCP when a lease has been sent out for it's MAC?! This makes no sense
<rockyrock> unop, but XP was working very good!
<kyncani> will00: you've installed something from source and now you want to remove it ?
<kjetil1001> Trying to install ubuntu on my toshiba satellite laptop. Doesńt work!  First checking CD integrity --- OK. Then choosing install. takes a long time, uncompressing the kernel, showing a blue bullet going back and from. long time, no news , no progress report - nothing.Tjhen a black screen. have to reboot. What can be wrong???
<will00> kyncani: yes
<amenado> rockyrock-> why are you even using 5.10?  that is way too old...btw error 22 means it can not find /boot/grub/stage15 files
<rockyrock> unop, do u think that if i uninstall Ubuntu, XP will run again?
<ncfi1013> amarok can see ipod. amarok cant sync ipod becuz media is not playable for ipod but the same media is playable for ipod in windows
<octavius> fbianconi, Thanks!
<Zamadatx> when i press ctrl alt winkey it makes ripple
<Zamadatx> s
<rockyrock> unop, or should i replace my memory?
<unop> rockyrock, well if memtest is reporting errors with your memory -- then i would believe that somewhere along the line, something happened with your hardware - your memory and possibly more,  and if memtest reports so many errors, it's possibly that nothing is going to work well
<amenado> sensae try the manual way,  dhcp ath0  assuming your nic is ath0
<amenado> sensae try the manual way,  dhclient ath0  assuming your nic is ath0
<Diego[1]> Hello
<rockyrock> amenado, i use 8.04!
<unop> rockyrock, well, run memtest from another CD - if you have one, if you can, burn a memtest iso to CD and use that
<kyncani> will00: 1) you should not install from source. 2) if you install from source, "checkinstall" (it's a package) is supposed to handle these kind of problems. 3) there should be a README or INSTALL file with instructions for deinstalling
<unop> rockyrock, just to be sure
<sensae> Why am I unable to connect to WPA-encrypted networks?
<amenado> rockyrock-> your paste says 5.10 ?
<genii> amenado: sudo is needed with dhclient
<unop> rockyrock, if you still get errors, you ought to replace your memory modules
<amenado> genii-> correct, any network related reconfiguration requires root priviledge
<zkuut3r> Hi?
<zkuut3r> lol
<mhardy> alguien habla español?
<unop> !es | mhardy
<ubottu> mhardy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amenado> genii sometimes i assume too much on some of the users :P
<rockyrock> unop, i'm running the memtest from the Ubuntu CD
<zkuut3r> Hehe
<zkuut3r> Never assume my friend
<Diego[1]> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my hard disk, but the display size is so wrong, I can only see about 1/8 of the window, so I could not finish the installation. Is there anyway around this?
<Shujah> Zamadatx, ctrl+alt+third mouse key
<fbianconi> mhardy si, fijate en #ubuntu-es para el cancal hispano
 * genii hands amenado a coffee
<rockyrock> unop, cuz i can't reach the level to choose memtest from the Hard Disk
<unop> rockyrock, i figured, what i am getting at is that you want to rule out memtest reporting bogus info.
<rockyrock> unop, i.e from GRUB
<mhardy> ok
<unop> rockyrock, can you use the live cd to boot up completely?
<sensae> amenado: The command dhcp? Not found
<zkuut3r> HOw do i make that cube thingy come up on the screen, like that visual effect where it shows my desktops in a cube?
<amenado> sensae try the manual way,  sudo dhclient ath0  assuming your nic is ath0
<Shujah> zkuut3r, , ctrl+alt+third mouse key
<rockyrock> unop, i booted from the Ubuntu CD and i entered the Desktop
<slackpipe> zkuut3r: do you want to know how to turn it on, or how to use it?
<sensae> amenado: Well, it assigned an IP. Not one even in my subnet though
<unop> rockyrock, have you tried mounting your partitions ?
<zkuut3r> Ive got my visual effects on max
<noelferreira> how can i run jar files in firefox. i choose to open it with java web start but it only downloads the jar. any help?
<zkuut3r> just to use it
<rockyrock> unop, yes i mounted them all, and they all work
<amenado> sensae-> you have a second DCHP server running ?
<kyncani> Diego[1]: you can move windows with alt+leftbutton after you've disabled desktop effects (appearance menu somewhere in preferences i think). But if the resolution is wrong with the install cd, it will be wrong on the installed system ...
<sensae> amenado: Nope
<slackpipe> zkuut3r: you can click with the wheel on teh desktop and do it, or ctrl+alt+wheel like someone else said
<kyncani> Syprox: see ^ (Diego[1])
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I'm running AWN and I'm getting these odd vertical white lines on the right side of the dock.
<amenado> sensae-> what is the name of your nic? and what was the ip addr assigned when you did a dhclient?
<zkuut3r> Nope not doing anything.
<slackpipe> zkuut3r: if you have ccsm installed, you can go to the rotate cube settings and click on keybindings to view all the shortcuts
<unop> rockyrock, just try repairing grub then -- see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254845
<sensae> amenado: I'm not even associated to any AP, let alone my own. The name is eth1, it assigned 192.168.0.something, my subnet is 10.0.0.1/24
<Syprox> kyncani: thing is I can't disable desktop effects without having it installed, right?
<rockyrock> unop, what about the memtest errors??
<mhardy> bueno en los servers  en castellano no hay nadie escribiendo solo tenia una duda  como configurar el audio para GYachi y si hay algun protector anti booters
<rockyrock> unop, do they affect anything?
<zkuut3r> It won't be enabled if you don't have graphics drivers installed
<tech0007> help....how come i can see other people's shares when i do 'smbclient -L http://paste.ubuntu.com/27193/
<zkuut3r> Yes, They make your windows jiggle, ALT+Tab changes,
<amenado> sensae-> and eth1 is your wireless nic?
<kyncani> Syprox: well, in 8.04, you may not even have to disable it and moving windows with alt+leftbutton may work
<zkuut3r> they slide in and out when minimized, closed etc.
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I'm running AWN and I'm getting these odd vertical white lines on the right side of the dock.  anyone have this problem?
<Syprox> OK
<sensae> amenado: Yes
<unop> rockyrock, well, they could be real - they also could be bogus if the CD you burned is somehow faulty/corrupt and memtest isn't working properly -- in any case, you should get another memtest CD (you can get a dedicated one) and run tests again to make sure
<tech0007> ﻿help....how come i can see other people's shares ﻿when i do 'smbclient -L 127.0.0.1'  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27193/
<Syprox> kyncani: Thanks a lot, I'm going to try that and see if I can install iit
<Unknown_Soldier> join #java
<kyncani> Syprox: np, the resolution will be wrong on the installed system too though
<DeFi> hi all, i kinda just screwed up my X
<amenado> sensae can you paste in pastebin your  iwconfig ;  ifconfig  and result of dhclient eth1 ?
<Syprox> kyncani: is there a way to fix it, then?
<unop> tech0007, what's wrong with that? it's normal
<DeFi> anyone feel like helping me fix?
<rockyrock> unop, look before 3 days a made a memtest from GRUB and i got the same results "Over 800 errors"
<tech0007> unop: i dont know HUNTER-KUBO and MSHOME-JUNOISLAND
<kyncani> Syprox: no easy way in 8.04 afaik. 7.10 was easy (sudo dpkg-reconfigure asked for a resolution)
<lincoln_> Hey, I'm trying to access my SFTP account from Firefox, and the plugin is not working, does anyone know how to fix this?
<rockyrock> unop, so should i use a dedicated memtest CD>
<rockyrock> ?
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I'm running AWN and I'm getting these odd vertical white lines on the right side of the dock.  anyone have this problem?
<DeFi> when i reboot my pc, it starts x in low graphics mode and says it cant detect the drivers, could anyone please help me fix it :/
<unop> rockyrock, i would recommend, that - if you can,. yes
<Syprox> kincani: Damn.. should I even bother with the install, then? I'm just doing it because somebody recommended it...
<kyncani> Syprox: so you may consider using 7.10 (which is not old), and try 8.10 when it's out
<rockyrock> unop, and what if i got the same results?
<Syprox> kyncani: Ok, I'm going to download 7.10 then
<unop> rockyrock, you had better replace memory then - unfortunately
<kyncani> Syprox: as for the should i bother installing, that would be your decision
<rockyrock> unop, so my problem with GRUB isn't about memory???
<MrKennie_> DeFi: do you know what graphics card you have?
<DeFi> how can i recover my drivers, my x is really messed up now
<Syprox> kyncani: Well, I mean, if there's no way to fix the resolution after I've installed it, why bother... I'm gonna download 7.10, then
<rockyrock> unop, cuz my partitions all work!
<L1nc01n> Does anyone know how to get a Java Applet working in Firefox?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ATI Radeon 9200
<DeFi> x and compiz and all was working fine
<MrKennie_> DeFi: OK, what was the last thing you did to "mess it up"
<DeFi> heh, thats tough
<MrKennie_> DeFi: you forgot? :)
<DeFi> i installed KDE4 and i was trying to start a second x server in tty6
<amenado> L1nc01n-> look in about:config or about:plugin  and look for java ?
<Syprox> I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be easier, though xD Knoppix ran it all with no config needed
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I'm running AWN and I'm getting these odd vertical white lines on the right side of the dock.  anyone have this problem?
<kyncani> Syprox: yeah, in 8.04, there's a big improvement in the graphical handling (xorg) that's supposed to detect and use an optimum screen resolution, but when it does not work, then it's a mess to specify a resolution to use. ...
<DeFi> MrKennie_: the last thing i think i did was sudo /etc/init.d/kde(something) start
<L1nc01n> amenado, where is about?
<rafaell> #ubuntu-br
<DeFi> and then i had to reboot
<DeFi> :<
<L1nc01n> on Firefox?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: I see
<amenado> L1nc01n-> affirmative
<MrKennie_> DeFi: and how is it messed up?
<Flannel> bob3213243: Those are likely widgets/whatever theyre called that are messing up (not displaying properly)
<tech0007> help....how come i can see other people's shares ﻿when i do 'smbclient -L 127.0.0.1'  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27193/
<Syprox> kyncani: Ok, well, then, I'm going to download 7.10 and hope it works then
<DeFi> MrKennie_: it boots in low graphics mode and asks me to select drivers and no drivers work, it also seems to think i have 2 graphics cards or something
<d3v|2> i have 8.04 right now. when 8.10 comes out how do I upgrade?
<sensae> amenado: Hold on, fighting with it - almost done
<Flannel> d3v|2: Update manager will ask you if you want to upgrade, you hit "yes" and it does it
<d3v|2> kk
<d3v|2> thx
<sensae> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m14bb0f59
<amenado> d3v|2-> keep yourself appraise of the problems people have with upgrade, you may want to take a look at fresh install..hang around and hear the complaints regarding upgrade
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok
<kyncani> Flannel: will update-manager propose the upgrade, hardy being a lts release and all ? dapper did not propose to upgrade to 6.10
<DeFi> MrKennie_: do you think you can help :/
<Flannel> kyncani: It won't automatically, no.  You'll need to pass the -c flag to it.
<L1nc01n> amenado, I don't see it
<d3v|2> next q
<kyncani> Flannel: yeah, well, i suppose d3v|2 will be able to handle that ;)
<Kinks> I just did a dist-upgrade to hardy from gutsy, and I have no sound - alsamixer shows proper levels for pcm / master, all of the 'modules' packages for my kernel (2.6.24-19-generic) are installed, and.. why yes.. my speakers are even on.
<d3v|2> i read that 8.04 comes with x-chat
<Kinks> any ideas what else I can try?
<amenado> sensae it looks like your eth1 retained what ip addr it got from another network when you have it associated, look for a lease file and see if contain such address
<d3v|2> but i cant find it
<MrKennie_> DeFi: are you using the ATI drivers or the default ones?
<Flannel> d3v|2: Not installed by default, but xchat-gnome and xchat are in the repos.
<DeFi> MrKennie_: the default ones
<d3v|2> kk
<sensae> amenado: It's never been associated before :)
<kyncani> Kinks: you can try the livecd and see if you have sound. If you do, double-triple-check the volumes and all
<amenado> L1nc01n-> so you must have the java installed on your system
<Kinks> sigh, I don't have the live cd for hardy.
<Kinks> maybe I should just try an earlier kernel
<Construction_Wor> I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and after Ubuntu Loaded Busy Box came up with a command line. Does anyone know what I type there to get to my desktop character by character?
<sliverchair> wine: Depends: libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7) which is a virtual package.    PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.14.12ubuntu3) but 1.14.5ubuntu16 is installed. What does this mean?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok, have you tried to change the settings in the system settings
<MrKennie_> ?
<kyncani> Kinks: well, trying the livecd is easy enough, that's the first thing i would do
<MrKennie_> DeFi: such as resolution and colour depth
<tech0007> help....how come i can see other people's shares ﻿when i do 'smbclient -L 127.0.0.1'  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27193/
<DeFi> MrKennie_: i havnt gone past the select driver screen, since no drivers i set work
<Kinks> I'm not sure what the point is - I already know my sound card and speakers work fine, they were doing wonderful on gutsy.
<MrKennie_> DeFi: so you got no gui at all?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: you can set resolution etc on that screen
<amenado> sensae look for a file with lease on it in /var/lib/dhcp3
<pvl1> someone help me with an opengl problem?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: the gui i have in a window that i can set graphics card and screen settings
<Kinks> the live cd isn't really the easiest thing right now, I'd have to download it and burn it :(
<sensae> amenado: And then?
<L1nc01n> amenado, well I think I do.  I was trying to access H drive at school remotely from the web like I used to on Windows, but I just switched to Linux, and it said I needed to install the plugin... so I did and now it acts like it loads (it says "starting applet" in the status bar) but then it doesn't do anything
<kyncani> Kinks: if they work with the live cd, then it's a volume / config thingie somewhere and not a driver pb
<pvl1> Kinks, apart from the levels, are they all on?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ah ok, you should have ati or radeon as drivers options yes?
<amenado> sensae look at the contents and see if you can find that 192.168.x.x
<Kinks> define "on" - I'm not using gnome or kde
<DeFi> MrKennie_: yes
<MrKennie_> you've tried both?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: there are lots of ati radeon options
<amenado> L1nc01n-> can you launch the applet from a command line?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: but it shows like i have 2 graphics cards?
<L1nc01n> no idea.  I'm not quite sure how to do that
<billgoldberg> ! beer
<DeFi> MrKennie_: this is really confusing
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<pvl1> Kinks, u using alsa
<Kinks> yes
<billgoldberg> astembliet
<billgoldberg> ft
<MrKennie_> DeFi: you on a seperate machine right now?
<pvl1> Kinks, what application u using to play media
<DeFi> MrKennie_: yeah
<Kinks> currently mocp
<L1nc01n> amenado, and honestly I'm not quite sure what package it was that it installed
<Kinks> although I've tried audacious as well to make sure it wasn't an issue with mocp.
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok, press ctrl+alt+F1
<amenado> L1nc01n-> google for applet tutorial + firefox
<MrKennie_> you should get a command prompt
<DeFi> MrKennie_: cant switch
<Kinks> I suppose I should see if oss works at all.
<DeFi> it just makes the gui jump around
<DeFi> its really screwed up
<DeFi> :<
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ooh.. er
<MrKennie_> DeFi: tried ctrl+alt+F2 upwards?
<sensae> amenado: And what should I do with the file?
<pvl1> Kinks, does it know to use alsa?
<amenado> sensae-> does it contain 192.168.x.x ?
<Kinks> well, given it tries JACK, then ALSA, and successfully loads - I'd say so.
<DeFi> MrKennie_: all makes green and blue graphic error lines at the top of the screen and makes gui jump around
<pixelmonkey> I have gnome-applets installed but I can't seem to gain access to multiload-applet.  Anyone else have this problem in hardy?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: damn
<DeFi> MrKennie_: i managed to ssh in from this pc, so i got a terminal, what you want me to do?
<sensae> amenado: The file is dhclient.eth1.leases, and inside it's blank
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ah ok, you running kdm or gdm?
<pvl1> Kinks, oh idk then brb
<DeFi> gdm for gnome
<DeFi> and i tried to install kde, but ignore that for now
<amenado> sensae same with dhclient.leases?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<xxxTOGxxx> i've put a second hard drive in.  but i can't see it.  it was a windows hard drive, should that matter?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: then cd /etc/X11
<Construction_Wor> I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and after Ubuntu Loaded Busy Box came up with a command line. Does anyone know what I type there to get to my desktop character by character?
<DeFi> * Stopping GNOME Display Manager... [ OK ]
<sensae> amenado: That one contains 192.168.x.x
<DeFi> MrKennie_: but the gui is still on the box
<MrKennie_> and can you copy the contents of xorg.conf to pastebin so I can see what's going on
<amenado> sensae that is where it gets that address..so delete all those leases files
<DeFi> ok
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok, don't worry about that for now
<sensae> amenado: Okay, then?
<pixelmonkey> does anyone know a good gnome-system-monitor alternative that integrates with gnome-panel?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: err, gonna be hard to copy from nano
<sensae> amenado: Should I try networkmanager again?
<amenado> sensae-> you can try
<MrKennie_> DeFi: find the device section
<MrKennie_> DeFi: and try and copy from Section "Device" to EndSection
<DeFi> MrKennie_: 1 sec, trying to sftp in
<fbianconi> DeFi: you can cat the file and copy from the terminal
<MrKennie_> that works too
<xxxTOGxxx> i've put a second hard drive in.  but i can't see it.  it was a windows hard drive, should that matter?
<Construction_Wor> I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and after Ubuntu Loaded Busy Box came up with a command line. Does anyone know what I type there to get to my desktop character by character?
<sensae> amenado: Nope
<DeFi> ok ill just pastebin it quick
<amenado> xxxTOGxxx-> did you mount the recognizable partitions?
<amenado> sensae-> nope what?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: http://defirence.pastebin.com/f4f637f3c
<sensae> amenado: No dice, it still won't connect. And then using dhclient it connected to 192.168.x.x
<pvl1> anyone help me with an opengl issue?
<charIie> Has anyone here been able to use Skype with PulseAudio without problems? (ie: choppy noise)?
<xxxTOGxxx> ii haven't mounted anything yet, amenado, i'm perty noob here.
<amenado> sensae has it ever associated without encryption?
<kayce> where are /tmp /usr/local /var /srv and /opt located in the file system? (installing on new HDD)
<MrKennie_> DeFi: do you have anymore device sections?
<sensae> amenado: Yes, and WEP
<Painless> kayce: they are all directories off of the root dir... i.e. /
<amenado> xxxTOGxxx-> then for the partition to be seen it has to be mounted,  man man;  man mount to get more descriptions of the command
<MrKennie_> DeFi: if you can, paste the whole file
<xxxTOGxxx> before i go to through the trouble of mounting the other drive.  am i going to be able to get any of the information off of that drive if it's a windows partiion?
<DeFi> MrKennie_ kk
<Flannel> xxxTOGxxx: Yep
<xxxTOGxxx> man man
<getthearm> can anyone tell me how to have my extra hd partitions mount on ubuntu startup (sda6,sda7, etc)
<kayce> so if i made a seperate / they would all be seperate from my /home partitions?
<amenado> sensae maybe your driver for that nic does not work well with wpa or wpa2
<pvl1> getthearm, edit ur fstab
<DeFi> MrKennie_: http://defirence.pastebin.com/dbb8b089
<Painless> kayce: yes, they would be in seperate partitions on your disk or disks
<Painless> getthearm: put them into /etc/fstab with 'auto' in the options field
<kayce> Painless thank you much :)
<Painless> kayce: most welcome :)
<Construction_Wor> I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and after Ubuntu Loaded Busy Box came up with a command line. Does anyone know what I type there to get to my desktop character by character?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: blimey
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ? :/
<MrKennie_> DeFi: you have 2 device sections each with different drivers
<sensae> amenado: It's a fairly popular chipset and driver
<pablocpg> hello i have no sound in my toshiba satellite L35 sp1011
<DeFi> MrKennie_: yeah, it thinks i have 2 graphics cards or something?
<pablocpg> somebody knows about that
<MrKennie_> DeFi: do you have onboard graphics?
<pablocpg> i have working a lot on this
<pablocpg> and i no have idea have to solve it
<DeFi> MrKennie_: thats a good question, let me look at the box, 1 sec
<pablocpg> i have tried a lot of things, and nothing make my computer a sound
<kjetil1001> No answers! can sombdy pls tell me what I am supposed to see on the screeun under ububtu install? I see nothing!!
<pablocpg> in all the linux distributions have no sound
<amenado> sensae i dont know then, maybe the chip variations made a difference, not all atheros work well with madwifi
<Construction_Wor> I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and after Ubuntu Loaded Busy Box came up with a command line. Does anyone know what I type there to get to my desktop character by character?
<pvl1> howcan i tell my computer to not use mesa and use my video card?
<sensae> It's broadcom, but I'm just going to give up
<Painless> pvl1: that depends on which card you have
<getthearm> ok i am editing fstab but i dont see an obvious field for 'auto'
<PhoenixUK> amenado freshly installed, but had exactly same error as previously, however, looks like changing IDE tapes, and disconnecting cd-rom somehow worked ... strange issue
<DeFi> MrKennie_: no onboard gfx
<fbianconi> DeFi: no, only the "Configured Video Device" is being used
<getthearm> do i want to replace 'defaults'
<pvl1> Painless, ati radeon 2600, i used envyng and had everything runnign fine, then it stopped
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok
<MrKennie_> yea, which is vesa
<Painless> getthearm: you need a line like '/dev/scd1  /mnt/here   ext3   auto  0   0
<amenado> PhoenixUK-> we sometimes have to hack to make things work, whatever it takes to get it working..
<getthearm> oh ok ok
<getthearm> thanks
<Painless> pvl1: have you tried enabling the restricted driver in 'Hardware Drivers' ?
<fbianconi> on the screen section try deleting some of the big modes and try again
<DeFi> i really dunno what i did that would screw up the drivers like this :/
<Painless> getthearm: most welcome
<pvl1> Painless, it just says its in use, but not checked
<PhoenixUK> amenado let me reconnect that cdrom on same tape and we'll see if it works, i hope it does, brb, gonna report back in a minute :)
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I'm running AWN and I'm getting these odd vertical white lines on the right side of the dock.  anyone have this problem?
<Painless> pvl1: thats because of envy... I would advise reversing that and going with the hardware drivers option
<MrKennie_> DeFi: open that file to edit with nano or whatever you prefer
<Construction_Wor> I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi and after Ubuntu Loaded Busy Box came up with a command line. Does anyone know what I type there to get to my desktop character by character?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ok...
<MrKennie_> actually, if xorg.conf is renamed to .bak will it be automagically regenerated?
<MrKennie_> that is, move xorg.conf out of the way
<pvl1> Painless, ugh last time i tried that (i did other things too) it got all messy on me, but ill try just that again
<DeFi> kk
<PhoenixUK> Construction_Wor had same problem, been fighting with it for whole day, trying disconnecting any additional drives that you have including floppy drive
<fbianconi> Construction_Wor is it a repair shell or a regular one?
<Painless> pvl1: I feel your pain, I have ati also... but the restricted drivers work well for my 9500 pro
<Construction_Wor> I'm kinda new but it seemed like a repair shell
<DeFi> MrKennie_: and now restart?
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I'm running AWN and I'm getting these odd vertical white lines on the right side of the dock.  anyone have this problem?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: if you rename it to xorg.conf.bak xorg will attempt to automatically detect your hardware. I've had reasonable results but mileage may vary
<pvl1> Painless, hm ill check it out
<MrKennie_> DeFi: yea restart
<pvl1> Painless, thnx
<Construction_Wor> before command line it showed <ins> and some other characters in the tags
<Painless> pvl1: most welcome
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ok
<fbianconi> Construction_Wor try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Construction_Wor> k I'll try that and give an update later.
<DeFi> MrKennie_: rebooting...
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok, fingers crossed
<DeFi> yeah :/
<flatman> Hi, I'm getting an error with synaptic
<Painless> whats the error, flatman ?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: oh lol...
<DeFi> MrKennie_: detection worked by the look of it
<DeFi> but i see what caused the problem
<DeFi> its booted into KDE
<DeFi> :P
<flatman> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<flatman> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Painless> flatman: ok, first off do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' like it says
<flatman> done that a million times but doesn't work
<Painless> under sudo?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: can i ask you a few questions about x and ubuntu quick?
<flatman> yes
<Painless> hmm
<MrKennie_> DeFi: sure
<Painless> flatman: can you read /var/cache/apt/archives/   ?
<flatman> sure
<DeFi> MrKennie_: should i install kubuntu-desktop or just kde4?
<DeFi> with ubuntu gnome...
<MrKennie_> DeFi: kubuntu-kde4-desktop if you want kde4
<Painless> flatman: next thing to try is a 'sudo apt-get check'
<MrKennie_> DeFi: it will install along side your gname installation
<MrKennie_> DeFi: gnome
<DeFi> MrKennie_: whats the difference between kde4 and kde?
<Navop> When asked for primary domaine, must it be a registered domaine, or anything?( server-installation )
<MrKennie_> DeFi: kde3
<flatman> nope, same error
<MrKennie_> DeFi: kde4 is practically a rewrite so it's very different compared with 3.x
<dunas> Urgent need of help... my GNOME panels both just froze up... not responding to anything... the desktop is still running, the window can be switched via alt-tab although it doesn't register with the bottom panel... please, help...
<DeFi> MrKennie_: which one is better? :p
<MrKennie_> compared to* (tired)
<odinsbane> I am having trouble using totem with chinese subtitles, has anybody had any luck with that?  Kate recognizes the encoding fine.
<DeFi> MrKennie_: or which would you suggest heh
<MrKennie_> DeFi: I think it's a matter of opinion, kde3 is aot more stable
<DeFi> its 4am here, so im also a little tired...
<Painless> flatman: have you tried a reboot?
<flatman> yes
<MrKennie_> DeFi: kde4 is pretty, but still young
<DeFi> ok
<Navop> ?, When asked for primary domaine, must it be a registered domaine, or anything?( server-installation )
<Construction_Wor> UPDATE: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" didn't do anything and I copied all of what showed up on screen before typing that...
<dunas> Urgent need of help... my GNOME panels both just froze up... not responding to anything... the desktop is still running, the window can be switched via alt-tab although it doesn't register with the bottom panel... please, help...
<DeFi> MrKennie_: next question.. whats the easiest way to run multiple x servers in other tty's
<MrKennie_> DeFi: may I ask for what purpose?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: i'd like to be able to run gnome in F7 and kde in F8 for instance
<Construction_Wor> DISPLAYED AS soon as Ubuntu Launched: BusyBox v1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in Shell (ash)                       and the command line displayed: "(initramfs)"
<dunas> Please help. This is really, really disturbing
<getthearm> can anyone tell me why i cant ssh into my linux box from another windows machine and have it play an mp3
<DeFi> MrKennie_: for one, testing out kde and i want to be able to run games in a light window manager in another xserver too
<Painless> flatman: what was the last package you tried to install?
<getthearm> im doing "amarok -filename"
<flatman> hmm
<getthearm> and it says cannot connect to x sertver
<LiMaO> dunas, ctrl+alt+backspace. save your work before doing this.
<flatman> well
<fbianconi> dunas try " killall gnome-panel ; gnome-panel" on a terminal
<MrKennie_> DeFi: hmm, that's one I;ve not tried myself. I usually just use switch user and change session type in the login manager
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ok, ill try that out :)
<Painless> flatman: /var/log/dpkg.log might yield some clues
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ty very much for your help :)
<MrKennie_> DeFi: noprobs, oh check to see if that file got regenerated?
<MrKennie_> xorg.conf
<MrKennie_> DeFi: be interested to know if it does
<fbianconi> Cronstruction_Wortry runlevel and say what it tells
<legend2440> flatman: have you tried   sudo apt-get install -f                   the -f is supposed to   Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place.
<DeFi> ok, ill tell you in a min, just restarting quickly
<blay_> any Konversation users?
<MrKennie_> ok
<getthearm>  can anyone tell me why i cant ssh into my linux box from a windows machine on my network and have it play an mp3? it says "cannot connect to x server"
<fbianconi> Cronstruction_Wor try the command "runlevel" without quotes and say what it tells
<MrKennie_> getthearm: I think you need to enable x forwardng and then you might need cygwin but not sure about that bit
<flatman> Painless: I just reinstalled ubuntu due to awful errors, so I was reinstalling my programs using add/remove programs and they were done downloading and then were installing when my computer lost power and so I started up, had problems with my wireless adapter so I rebooted it and then when trying to install, I got the error.:-D
<DeFi> MrKennie_: btw, how can i set the login screen, cause now its using kde4 login screen
<sliverchair> my taskbar(and the one on top) hanged when I tried to open the Calendar
<MrKennie_> I've done xforwarding linux-linux for chuckles
<sliverchair> what can I do?
<LiMaO> DeFi: have you tried clicking the "Sessions" menu when on the login screen?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: command line do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Painless> flatman: from what I'm reading on this forum post, we need to find the package that didn't install right and --purge remove it
<DeFi> LiMaO: yes, but that doesnt change the login screen
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ooh
<MrKennie_> DeFi: then choose the option you want, gdm most likely
<flatman> how?
<DeFi> ok
<mapp> could someone help me with squid, ive installed it and it seems to work if using over the LAN.but externally it wont (ive port forwarded) - and checked the acls
<MrKennie_> DeFi: easiest thing to do then is reboot.
<lucas_> heeello people!""" I need some help! How do i get firefox in spanish????
<Painless> flatman: see what 'sudo dpkg --audit' says
<mapp> err
<DeFi> MrKennie_: it didnt regenerate the xorg config
<mapp> lucas_ http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=es-ES
<lucas_> but there isnt a plugin or addon i have to download from apt???
<flatman> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044' near line 6 package `libmpeg3-1':
<flatman>  EOF after field name `'
<MrKennie_> DeFi: ok, if you feel confident enough you could use the settings thing to create one but if it works, why fix it?
<LiMaO> lucas_: follow the instructions here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<mapp> lucas_ dot know just download off the website buddy
<DeFi> MrKennie_: yeah, seems to work, ill leave it for now
<lucas_> thanks mapp and LiMaO
<Painless> flatman: ok.... lets try this 'sudo aptitude --purge remove libmpeg3-1'
<MrKennie_> DeFi: one thing at a time :)
<DeFi> MrKennie_: unfortuantly the kde applications are in gnome now...
<MrKennie_> DeFi: that's normal
<DeFi> ok
<mapp> how do i allow external access to squid
<WorldBFree> obviously gos is heavily based off of ubuntu.  is there a way to download the image and boot the iso directly from my hd for gOS?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: it won't harm anything
<DeFi> i installed kde4 earlier, now im installing kubuntu-kde4
<DeFi> MrKennie_: yeah, but looks messy :P
<Painless> flatman: I'm at work and have to go on a service call... try that command then try and run the 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<McShane> DeFi, you can edit the menus to take out some of the KDE apps, if you want
<Painless> I should be back shortly
<flatman> I got the original error
<DeFi> McShane: yeah
<negri> there are a macros program for ubuntu?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: that will install the kubuntu kde4 desktop package set, it's a sort of virtual package which refers to abunch of stuff
<lolll> hi
<DeFi> so do you guys prefer kde or gnome?
<nickrud> flatman I've been watching a bit, could you put the complete output of   sudo dpkg --configure -a   on paste.ubuntu.com?
<lolll> haven't tried KDE
<charlie_> Could someone explain how to install uvcvideo for a webcam? Or how to get a usb webcam to work?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: ok
<McShane> DeFi, I think it's a toss-up, really; they appeal to different tastes, and discussions on gnome versus KDE can go on forever :)
<Pickle_Weasel> does ubuntu recognize windows workgroups?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: just be aware that removing it will do nothing
<DeFi> hehe, yeah
<DeFi> MrKennie_: removing what?
<lolll> I was trying to get into irc.star-fleet.net but it closes the irc program
<MrKennie_> DeFi: kubuntu-kde4-destop
<lolll> anyone knows why
<DeFi> MrKennie_: so it wont remove kde4-desktop?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: only the virtual package itself
<DeFi> ok
<CaptainMorgan> is it just me, or is Lightning, an add-on for Thunderbird, not compatible with Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ken61654> i'm having a hard time getting sound to work on a particular machine, alsamixer didnt help, any ideas?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: I must get sleep now, hope you have lots of fun :)
<merther> Can anyone help me?  I can see wireless networks now but I cannot join any.
<lolll> Anyone knows where to watch movies?
<DeFi> MrKennie_: hehe, ty for the help, ill probably talk to you some other time, 4:15am here now :P
<LiMaO> lolll: youtube? ;)
<Fezzler> I was having trouble with my upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy.  So I downloaded Hardy disk and did a complete reinstall.  I "think" the new install left the old install in place too.  Did I go about this wrong?
<LiMaO> lolll: you should be more specific on your question.
<lolll> lol
<blay_> can I get 12hr timestamps in Konversation?
<MrKennie_> DeFi: not a problem, and most likely :)
<lolll> well let's say like to watch Hancock
<danfg> uhm, anyone got firefox running on linux handy? i need you to check out an image that is not showing up right on my firefox, even if i reload/shift-reload it
<DeFi> hehe, cheers man :)
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<nickrud> flatman just so you know, I've fixed these issues probably close to a hundred times in this channel over the last few years
<Cpudan80> I'm having trouble with jpgs in firefox
<Cpudan80> It wants to download them - rather than just open them
<danfg> Cpudan80: i'm having trouble with a gif in firefox
<LiMaO> lolll: well, as far as this channel is concerned, downloading such videos from the internet violates some rules and copyright stuff. and i don't know of any site that broadcast such movies legally. so the local theatre may be an option to you. :)
<Cpudan80> I've set "open with ImageViewer" as the default -- but still no dice
<Cpudan80> thoughts?
<gurs> LiMao: no problem man
<flatman> nickrud: can you help me than?
<gurs> LiMao: I just asked b.c I did see any rules in this channel
<nickrud> flatman good chance.   put the complete output from   sudo dpkg --configure -a    on paste.ubuntu.com , I'll take a look
<DeFi> lol, now my ubuntu's loading screen says Kubuntu :/
<DeFi> meh
<dunas> I wound up having to restart the computer over that gnome panel crash
<gurs> LiMao: *Didn't
<Fezzler> How can I tell if I have two versions of Hardy installed on separate partitions?
<Troski> Hi all, I have 2 hdds one with vista one with ubuntu and im having trouble making the two distinct in ubuntu, I'm new to ubuntu so any help is appreciated!
<nickrud> !usplash | DeFi
<ubottu> DeFi: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<shaft0r> Hey guys, I just installed samba and was trying to get things rolling when I felt decided to uninstall because I thought that would create a new smb.conf, well, it didnt and I deleted it when i uninstalled, so now samba (new install) wont start. Any suggestions?
<Cpudan80> Troski: how do you mean distinct ?
<nickrud> Fezzler if they're both hardy, they're the same version ;)
<DeFi> thanks nickrud
<flatman> done
<LiMaO> gurs: no worries. it's just that copyright infringement hasn't been broadly accepted anymore nowhere on the internet. unfortunately i should say.
<nickrud> flatman could you give me the link
<gurs> LiMao: well thanks either way
<Troski> well, the drive manager is listing the two drives as being the same, and the total space available the sum of both drives
<Cpudan80> Troski: Are you talking about the disk usage analyzer?
<flatman> sorry,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27195/
<Troski> yes, sorry
<nickrud> flatman is that everything?
<flatman> yes
<Cpudan80> Troski: that's normal, if you want it to only show the one drive hit edit --> preferences
<gurs> Is "tirc" good? Can anyone recommend me another irc
<DeFi> Is there any way to switch users and login to a different session using the same account?
<danfg> how can i have mouse wheel acceleration functionality?
<DeFi> gurs: xchat
<nickrud> flatman then put the contents of  /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044  on the pastebin
<LiMaO> gurs: give kvirc or xchat a try.
<flatman> that is what happens when I type  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flatman> I can't open 0044
<nickrud> flatman I had to ask, that's a new one :)
<gurs> DeFi: where can I get it from or I should "apt-get install??
<nickrud> flatman try   sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044
<McShane> flatman, what package is that?
<nck> my laptop wifi led is blinking when there is traffic in/out, not blinking when internet traffic idle, is that normal ? m using ndiswrapper.
<DeFi> gurs: you can use the synaptic packet manager
<gurs> ok thanks
<Olgem> nck, I don't see the problem, shouldn't it be blinking when there is traffic, and not when there is none?
<merther> in Hardy while trying to setup wifi I've got to use ndiswrapper to use my BCM4306 driver and in the steps I'm supposed to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper but I get the error FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  ndiswrapper was installed through the Synaptic Package Manager
<shiv1285> Hello!!! i have question???? I  want to uninstall ubuntu? Does anybody knows how can i format my computer ????
<Troski> okay, thanks, i thought that was the root of my real problem but i guess not hehe, my real problem is that i have vista on hd0 and ubuntu on hd1 and when i disable the sata for hd0 ubuntu doesnt boot
<flatman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27197/
<shaft0r> After removing and reinstalling samba, I get the following error. dpkg: error processing samba (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<McShane> !install | shiv1285
<ubottu> shiv1285: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Fezzler> nickrud: Okay.  I screwed up.  I had trouble with my Gutsy-to-Hardy upgrade, so I downloaded full Hardy, made CD, booted and installed.  Now I have two partitions with Hardy.  Not what I wanted.  So, how do go about cleaning this mess up.  I have two HDs in my system.  On was the boot HD and the other was mounted as /home.
<Cpudan80> Troski: dont disable sata then :-)
<Cpudan80> Troski: the real problem is you have vista :-P
<nck> Olgem: ya. that is what i see. if i use iwl3945, the led is on all the time. but in ndiswrapper, blinking when traffic in/out.
<nickrud> Fezzler a sec, I need to concentrate on flatman's for a sec.
<Troski> yeah i know hehe
<McShane> shiv1285, sorry, I misread your message
<Troski> is there a workaround though? is it a bios problem or a grub problem?
<Fezzler> nickrud: I'll wait :)
<_xyz> would it be possible to install ubuntu on one HDD, then install Wine or Cedega, and point to the windows Steam directory to play Valve games?
<McShane> shiv1285, do you have another operating system on your computer?
<_xyz> where the steam dir would be on another HDD
<shiv1285> not yet
<nickrud> flatman   ls /var/lib/dpkg/updates , if there's more than the file 0044, let me know
<_xyz> shiv1285: but they're working on it?
<Olgem> _xyz, probably, ask in #wine or #winehq (I forget which one)
<shiv1285> Mcshane: I want to install Vista on it!! i have the CD for it
<_xyz> ahh
<flatman> That is everything!:)
<Cpudan80> Troski: when you disable sata - you fundamentally change how the device looks to both windows in vista -- you'd have to rewrite the bootloader each time you switch back and forth
<nickrud> flatman ok, what we'll try is moving that file out of the way, and then checking dpkg's status.    sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044 ~/Desktop
<shiv1285> Mcshane: When i put the vista CD in  my drive it just hangs on the first screen
<moderatelybc> not a big problem at the moment, but my shift and caps lock key aren't working all of sudden.  any ideas/
<Cpudan80> Troski: seriously though, you should keep sata enabled
<McShane> shiv1285, that sounds like a problem that you should be able to solve in the #windows channel
<gurs> see you all, bye
<DeFi> Is there any way to switch users and login to a different session using the same account?
<flatman> this time it's 0045
<LiMaO> moderatelybc: whenever a key (or group of them) stops working on my keyboard i tend to punch the whole keyboard aggressively. when i don't break the keyboard it works 100% of the time.
<Troski> so if sata0 is disabled and sata1 and 2 are enabled it wont boot
<nickrud> flatman that's the only file there?
<shiv1285> Mcshane: What is #windows channel
<flatman> what do you mean? Where's there
<smallfoot-> shiv1285, its a channel about Microsoft Windows, you know the other operating system...
<DeFi> McShane: you have any idea?
<nickrud> flatman you said the file name was 0045 , is that the only file in that updates directory?
<DeFi> meh ;/
<flatman> no
<nickrud> flatman you said yes earlier :)  ls /var/lib/dpkg/updates , put the output on the pastebin
<Troski> so could i change my ubuntu hd to sata0 and change the loader to hd0?
<DG19075> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<flatman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27198/
<DeFi> does anyone know about 6.dyn.centurytel.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Fezzler> nickrud: BRB.  Gonna run trash out while you finish with flatman
<DeFi> [04:07] * fwaokda (n=fwaokda@adsl-222-73-
<nickrud> Fezzler if I can
<bob3213243> Hey I am trying to use a windows computer to access my ubuntu computer at the house without using a CLI, I would like it to have a simple gui of some sorts.
<DeFi> sorry, hit wrong key
<Fezzler> nickrud: I have faith in you
<bob3213243> I have samba and ssh setup and running.
<DeFi> does anyone know if there is any way to switch users and login to a different session using the same account?
<nickrud> flatman ok, did you move the 0044 to your desktop?
<flatman> nickrud: yes
<bob3213243> Hey I am trying to use a windows computer to access my ubuntu computer at the house without using a CLI, I would like it to have a simple gui of some sorts. I have ssh and samba setup and running on the ubuntu computer.
<Harley^> The instructions for accessing FLASH with Firefox on UbuntuStudio on an AMD64 found at the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava   seem confusing.  If I do NOT want 32 bit libs but still want FLASH, what exactly are the commands ?
<nickrud> flatman ok, we're in sync with each other again :)    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flatman> output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27199/
<Tim-S> I feel like a lot of the convenience of Ubuntu is preventing me from understanding the technical details, which I would like to learn about.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<bob3213243_>  Hey I am trying to use a windows computer to access my ubuntu computer at the house without using a CLI, I would like it to have a simple gui of some sorts. I have ssh and samba setup and running on the ubuntu computer.
<Shujah> Tim-S, start by console commands
<DeFi> McShane: do you know if there is any way to switch users and login to a different session using the same account?
<bob3213243> Hey I am trying to use a windows computer to access my ubuntu computer at the house without using a CLI, I would like it to have a simple gui of some sorts. I have ssh and samba setup and running on the ubuntu computer.
<Tim-S> Shujah: I have a good basic Unix knowledge :-p, I was thinking more in terms of actual Operating System Design
<nickrud> flatman  cd ~/Desktop && mkdir dpkg-update-backup && sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* dpkg-update-backup   . That will make a folder on your desktop, and move all those numbered files into it. You can copy and paste the stuff between > and <
<WorldBFree> i do not have an optical drive.  ive done this with other distributions.  is there a way to boot the ubuntu image from my hd?
<SPYderZ> I have a question. sounds pretty absurd but I only want an opinion. Is there anyway that the 64bit version could have a 32 bit subsystem just like 32 bit os's have subsyst. for 16bit? Or at least to be able to swap between kernels without actually lose settings (except of course the one that are in conflict).
<aestrivex> does uvcvideo have an audio driver in it?
<Tim-S> the internals about how packages, devices, various things are handled, etc
<McShane> DeFI: not really, sorry
<DeFi> :<
<Shujah> :-P you want operating sstem design and ventured into ubuntu support forum :P?
<DeFi> it looks like no one knows
<aestrivex> does uvcvideo have an audio driver in it?
<DeFi> ;~(
<Harley^> SPYderZ: There are 32 bit libs for 64bit systems
<SPYderZ> wat?
<nickrud> flatman >   cd ~/Desktop && mkdir dpkg-update-backup && sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* dpkg-update-backup   < ;0
<Tim-S> Shujah: I thought there might be a wide range of knowledge available? :-p
<SPYderZ> then why do ppl complain about the 64 bit version!!?!?!
<aestrivex> does uvcvideo have an audio driver in it?
<thansen|laptop> any alsa experts around who can help me get a built-in mic recording?
<Shujah> lols yeah doesnt hurt though highly unlikely :P
<SPYderZ> a friend doesn't know if he should get the 64bit version because last time he installed windows xp on 64bit thats THE ONLY thing that worked.. well... that and minesweeper
<McShane> Is there a reason why Ctrl+Alt+Delete would lock up my desktop? Google wasn't of much help. I can move the mouse, but I can't click on anything. I haven't made any changes to xorg.conf lately, nor have I installed any unsafe packages.
<SPYderZ> so thats why i'm asking
<Tim-S> Ah well, didn't hurt to ask
 * Tim-S looks up full list of ubuntu irc channels
<aestrivex> does uvcvideo have an audio driver in it?
<SPYderZ> Tim-S : hmmm... well... theres a lot of C++... and... well... there's the kernel... and ...
<philwyett> WorldBFree: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<SPYderZ> you know
<L1nc01n> Hey does anyone know why my microphone wouldn't work?  I just plugged it in because I want to use Skype but i'm not getting anything
<L1nc01n> the sound works fine
<bob3213243_>  Hey I am trying to use a windows computer to access my ubuntu computer at the house without using a CLI, I would like it to have a simple gui of some sorts. I have ssh and samba setup and running on the ubuntu computer.
<SPYderZ> L1nc01n: did you set your microphone settings?
<L1nc01n> spyderz, no, how do i do that?
<flatman> I entered sudo dpkg --configure -a into terminal after entering the command that you sent me and now it works! Thank you very much! now what do I do with all the numbered files?
<Rhorse> has anyone gotten a usb cd writer to work?
<Tim-S> SPYderZ: Well yes... :-p
<nickrud> flatman try running   apt-get -f install   next, we should do a couple things to confirm you're all good
<SPYderZ> system>prefferences>audio... set your sound card for audio conferencing...
<SebNaitsabes> bob3211343:  search Google for what you want to do
<nickrud> !google | SebNaitsabes (said I'd be lurking;)
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes (said I'd be lurking;): google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<flatman> now what
<Fezzler> nickrud: ready?
<SebNaitsabes> nickrud:  what's that?
<nickrud> flatman that ran fine?
<Tim-S> would it be wrong to join the #ubuntu-devel channel?
<SPYderZ> Tim-S: well... you are talking about the ARCHITECTURE of the Linux operating system... so... there are books for that... although.. books is a small word
<nickrud> Fezzler I think so
<Fezzler> nickrud: OOPS.  Guess not.
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, best not to refer users to google; we are smarter
<DeFi> i just read a website with tips about ubuntu, is it a good idea to change my kernel to 686?
<Shujah> Tim-S, one can prey once you develop a new OS it's open source and available to masses :D
<philwyett> bob3213243_:  Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH#VNC%20+%20SSH
<Flannel> DeFi: There is no -686 kernel.  -generic is the one you want
<bazhang> Tim-S, keep in mind it is not a support channel
<nickrud> SebNaitsabes google fu like kung-fu, takes training and experience to do it well ;)
<Tim-S> I'm not looking for support, just some advice
<Fezzler> nickrud: Good.  Okay.  I have two harddrives in my computer.  A small 6gig I used as the boot drive and a big 200gig a mounted as /home.
<SPYderZ> bazhang: this isnt really support
<SPYderZ> ya...
<pvl1> whats "VideoOverlay"	"on" in xorg.conf?
<DeFi> Flannel: Ubuntu will install a 386 kernel for x86 machines, which probably isn't what you'd want if you've got a Pentium II or better CPU. The 386 kernel is compiled to work with just about any x86 CPU, but extensions that appear in later CPUs can give your system a boost, if they're taken advantage of. To replace the kernel, open Synaptic or Adept and search for linux-image. You'll see several choices. Pick the one that best sui
<SebNaitsabes> nickrud: whatever that means
<DeFi> sorry for long paste
<nickrud> Fezzler and you did another install, and ended up with two hardy installs you said?
<Fezzler> nickrud: my upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy was buggy.  So I downloaded complete Hardy CD and reinstalled.
<Fezzler> nickrud: Yes.
<Flannel> DeFi: No.  Ubuntu installs the generic kernel by default.  That website is outdated (by 20 months)
<L1nc01n> SPYderZ, I see audio conferencing and it has Sound Playback (set to autodetect) and Sound capture, set to ALSA
<DeFi> Flannel: ok, thanks :p
<Shujah> L1nc01n, you can try the options and test -
<SPYderZ> test
<bazhang> SPYderZ, you are asking about 32 vs 64bit ubuntu?
<DeFi> haha, only looked at the date now.. June 21, 2006
<nickrud> Fezzler ok, when you boot up ubuntu, the one that boots would be the latest (assuming you didn't do anything special). If you look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, the new install will be above the line with   END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC , and the older should be below that line
<L1nc01n> SPYderZ, none of them respond on the sound capture
<Fezzler> nickrud: Here is what I'd like to do if possible.  Keep the new Hardy boot install on the 6gig.  Delete the old and give all its space to the new.  And again mount the existing /home on the 200gig.  Possible?
<pvl1> whats "VideoOverlay"	"on" in xorg.conf?
<SPYderZ> bazhang: ya basicly
<flatman> nickrud: the error output is here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/27201/
<Fezzler> nickrud: Yes, it boots to the new install.
<Shujah> L1nc01n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 <-try some suggestions inthis page otherwise there is good highly detailed guide for pulseaudio google
<SPYderZ> actually im asking if the 64bit has 32 bit subsystem why is everyone complaining
<Fezzler> nickrud: Is it possible to do what I want to do?
<L1nc01n> <SPYderZ> okay thanks
<nickrud> flatman I need all the output, not just the end
<SebNaitsabes> Fezzler: when new kernels are installed  (assuming you didn't do something differnet from the default)  they will keep on adding them to Grub.  or the menu.lst if you like.  then you can remove the kerenls your self and they will not be in menu.lst  anymore
<LollyDays> hi, I'm trying to install my netgear wg111t USB wireless, and I used ndiswrapper like the forum suggested, but I can't connect!
<bazhang> SPYderZ, unless you have huge amounts of ram or want to do heavy video compositing, no real advantage to using 64bit at this point; the 32bit generic kernel does fine with 64bit cpu
<Fezzler> nickrud: I have nothing on the old upgraded install that I can't live without
<m_newton> back
<nickrud> Fezzler yes, but first determine which partition is which.
<m_newton> making bot less noisy
<Fezzler> nickrud: Okay.  How?
<SPYderZ> bazhang: see this is what i don't get.... 64 bit OS's are good for 64bit CPU's . and yes.. memory is not a problem
<nickrud> Fezzler another way to tell is to look at /etc/fstab. one will be mounted on / , the other somewhere in media
<SPYderZ> im jsut asking why compatibility problems
<Fezzler> nickrud: I do have Gnome Partition Editor installed
<flatman> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27202/
<nickrud> Fezzler later for that
<SebNaitsabes> SPYderZ:  usaully people say better to go with 32bit Ubuntu than 64bit Ubuntu even on  64bit proccessor, because of certain issues with 64bit Ubuntu
<m_newton> sry
<m_newton> wrog channel
<CodddEr> if i have windws xp and buntu on one pc , and my bootloader is the windows xp bootloader , how i can start ubuntu ? ( my qersion is not how to recover grub ) i just need to start it once ?
<Fezzler> nickrud: okay, I will look at /etc/fstab
<DeFi> if i want to run 2 or 3 xservers at once am i going to have to use 2 or 3 different user accounts?
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: the Windows boot loader can be edited so it will boot Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: Grub can be re installed by using a Live CD
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes , i dont want to do this , i want to start the ubuntu that its on my hd with ubuntu live cd with some command ... possibly ?
<Shoopuf> OK there's this website in Firefox (Win XP) I open the page and it maximizes itself and gets rid of my menu bar and bookmark bar. But when I run the same page in Ubuntu Linux Firefox it does the same thing but also gets rid of my *title bar* with the minimize/maximize/close on it... Any ideas how I can get that min/max/close bar not to disappear?
<nickrud> flatman do   sudo dpkg --purge clamav-base clamav-freshclam clamav clamtk
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: yes when on the Live CD I belive it's just a command to re install Grub, not sure what the command is though
<d0wn> how do i add a directory to LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  I re installed Grub myself,  before, but it was a while ago so
<Fezzler> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27203/
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes , i dony want to reinstall grub ...
<pvl1> whats "VideoOverlay"	"on" in xorg.conf?
<flatman> done
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: what do you want to do?
<nickrud> flatman   sudo apt-get -f install   again
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes i want to start ubuntu from the live cd without changing the bootloader
<legend2440> Shoopuf: try F11
<CodddEr> the ubuntu that its on my HD not live cd but with live
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: you want to put in the Live CD everytime so that you can  boot your psyicall partition install of Ubuntu?
<Antaga> salut les loulou!
<nickrud> Fezzler   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda      sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb     , pastebin that
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes yes but in my case i need to do this once in mounth ...
<Shujah>  CodddEr > there is a solution here >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948&highlight=boot+floppy
<bazhang> !fr | Antaga
<ubottu> Antaga: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<flatman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27204/
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  you need a boot loader of some sort to boot Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> CoddER:  you cannot put in a Live CD and run the Live CD and then boot the pysical install of Ubuntu
<tmatosh> Failure to resume from sleep anyone?  (open laptop lid = blink cursor on black screen...)
<nickrud> flatman ok, one last thing, we'll try installing a package. You may not know it, but it's pretty useful sometimes:  sudo apt-get install gthumb   (an image viewer)
<SebNaitsabes> Codder: you can use your physicall Ubuntu partitiosn from the Live CD though yes
<derekS> is it normal to have a ton of "/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon" processes? I have seen different reports on the web...
<Fezzler> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27205/
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes are you sure ? its just i command that i can run in grub not ? ( not to install it ) to run command for starting NOW once partition that i want  ?
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  I think there is a way to have Ubuntu only on a computer without a bootloader
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes that is waht i have
<flatman> it worked perfectly. Thank you very much!
<CodddEr> so how i can start it now
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: however with a boot loader you get advantages such as recovery mode and  memtest86 and  all the kernels you have installed by default listed there
<CodddEr> cuz now i have the windows bootloader ...
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: that's with Grub
<nickrud> flatman you're welcome
<nickrud> flatman you can just delete those other files now
<Fezzler> nickrud: Is that what you needed?
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes i know what are the advantages of bootloader i have many pcs with linux
<CodddEr> ok how with grub ?
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  how do you boot Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Fezzler yes. I think I know what I'm seeing here. sdb1 was the old install, and sdb5 is the new?
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: yes you can get Grub installed and it will  go over your MBR.  getting rid of the Windows boot loader.  and it will be able to boot Windows as well
<Fut_> For some reason my icons are not coming up anymore. I have items that state: "<program>.desktop" Anyone know why?
<merther> anyone know how to fix the problem with modprobe ndiswrapper giving the error FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found in Hardy?
<Fut_> When I try to modify the icons to have the image show, the *.png images are not showing.
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes but i dont want this , i want the windwos boot loader as default i jast want *once* to start the ubuntu how i can ?
<Fezzler> nickrud: I guess I don't know for sure
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  what do you mean start Ubuntu once?
<nickrud> Fezzler erm, let me repeat: sdb5 is the new, sdb1 is the /home you want (both on the 200gb) , and sda1 is the old install on the 6gb
<Shujah> Fut_, none of the icons are showing
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  the Windows boot loader can be edited to be able to boot Ubuntu as well as I put before
<Fut_> Nope.
<guest> hi...
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes , i need to start it once in a 2-3 mounths so i dont want to use even grub i just need to load it once in sometime so how i can ?
<Shujah> Fut_, go to menu > system > preferences > appearence > click customize theme and change the icon pack see if it works
<blue112> Hello everyone
<Fut> Shujah: k, let me try.
<blue112> Anyone knows if I can configure epiphany to use proxy server ?
<Guest26120> hi...
<Fezzler> nickrud: I want the 6g to be the ONLY boot partition and give all the remaining HD space to the new hardy install.  Delete the old install.  Then once again redirect or remount the 200g as /home
<blue112> (without makes all my system use proxy)
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  you just want the Windows boot loader to be able to boot Ubuntu, without it using Grub to boot Ubuntu I see
<d0wn> how do i add to environment variables
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  not sure, this could be one that is more for the #windows channel since it's about editing the Windows boot loader so it can do what you want
<Fezzler> nickrud: The old boot image(?) on the 6g is the buggy upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy.  The new is a new Hardy install.
<nickrud> Fezzler we need to make sure we're using the same terminology. You want the 6gb (sda) to be the ubuntu install and it's swap, and all of the 200gb (sdb) to be /home
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes no i want to enter somehow to ubuntu with changing any bootloader or the mbr
<blue112> Anyone knows if I can configure epiphany to use proxy server ? (without makes all my system use proxy)
<Fezzler> nickrud: Yes
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  well then the link that whoever it was gave you.  making a Grub boot floppy or USB or CD
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: you will need Grub to boot Ubuntu
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<CodddEr> there is not a command that can start ubuntu on some partition ?
<ionstorm6> hello
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  I think you would be better off editing the Windows boot loader so it can also boot Ubuntu instead of making a Grub boot floppy/CD/DVD/USB key
<niteshad> I just upgraded to 8.04 LTS & now wireless networking is broken.
<name_name> hey  guys
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  the WIndows boot loader as in a menu?
<Fezzler> nickrud: Let's just double check we save the right boot partition and delete the correct old one.
<ionstorm6> i found a nice bug in gnome
<pvl1> whats "VideoOverlay"	"on" in xorg.conf?
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  when I say Windows boot loader I mean a menu,  where it will let you select operating systems
<ionstorm6> never drag a autohid bar over a none hiding bar
<nickrud> Fezzler ok. You can copy over the install from sdb5 to sda1, and delete sdb2,5 and 6 and resize the sdb1 to take the whole disk. However, it's been a very long time since I moved around an install like that (2003?04?).
<name_name> I have booted in to my hardy hareon live cd and was wondering if there was a way I can login to my old fresty system before upgrading
<name_name> I did it once a long time ago
<Fezzler> nickrud: This possible?  The 200g mounted as /home should be easy and give me all my users back.  That's why I set it up that way.
<name_name> but I for got
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes not i mean something likee this , enter any live cd , start grub , and then NOT to install it , just to use it to start some kernel
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  Grub 2.0  not tryed it yet, but that will be much better than the Windows boot loader and be able to boot Windows and Ubuntu
<LiMaO> pvl1: video overlay are often used to display some info on screen without affecting whatever is shown underneath it, just like subtitles over a movie.
<ionstorm6> how do you reset gnome?
<LiMaO> pvl1: is* often
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: why do you want to do that, because your worried things will mess up if you do things with boot loaders?
<Fezzler> nickrud: Let's go for it.  I have nothing on the boot HD (6g) to lose.  All my users and data are on the 200g
<pvl1> LiMaO, should i also turn on opengl overlay? im trying to get my gl stuff to work again, i had trem running fine but now its all ewy
<blue112> Anyone knows if I can configure epiphany to use proxy server ? (without makes all my system use proxy)
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes no
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: why then?
<nickrud> Fezzler possible. But, it would probably be faster to reinstall ubuntu to sda1, after resizing the sdb (200gb) in the live cd.
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes i know how to config windows boot loader and grub
<LiMaO> pvl1: 1st thing to know is what did you do to break it?
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes i just dont want that any body will see that in this pc there is linux
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<Fezzler> nickrud: How do I do that?  Why would I need to even touch the 200g
<Fut> So that didn't work. It booted me out.
<SebNaitsabes> Codder:  you can make a bootable device CD/DVD/floppy/USB stick  that can boot Ubuntu
<Fezzler> nickrud: Is there a way to tell on the install..."Use the entire disk."  (I thought I did that  :) )
<Shujah> ionstorm6, rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity (be warned it will be like entering gnome for the first time all settings/configs will be erased)
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes , ok this is the only option ?
<nickrud> Fezzler you don't need to, you could simply designate sdb1 as /home during the install (ask for manual partitioning). But if you delete the sdb2,5, & 6 and expand the sdb1, you'd get all the disk for /home
<pvl1> LiMaO, no idea, i had envyng install my driver for me first and it was all good, then in rsetricted drivers, it said in use but wasnt checked, so i chcked it, then trem and other games stop running, compiz was fine. then i used envyng, nothing changed, now i chose restricted again and its ewy. compiz nor games run. i have a readon 2600 HD
<CodddEr> SebNaitsabes i mean whawt i wanted to do cant be done ?
<Fezzler> nickrud: Clearly it saw another op sys and created a new partition.
<nickrud> Fezzler you don't want to do that, since you're going to be manually designating home
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr: your not clear on what you want to do
<ionstorm6> Shujah will try
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  and you cannot use the Live CD to boot Ubuntu
<name_name> how do I login to my os linux sys from a live cd?
<philwyett> blue112: See: http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-b1468629650bebf35d91fda8555f21fa22940267
<nickrud> Fezzler exactly, it wouldn't overwrite the old install by itself. You have to tell it to do so manually.
<Fezzler> nickrud: Okay.  Let's go.  What do I do?
<Fut> Shujah: any other ideas? that just made my xchat crash.
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  the Live CD cannot be used to boot an install of Ubuntu
<Shujah> ionstorm, it'll work - better if you try it without logging into gnome
<nickrud> Fezzler boot the live cd
<legend2440> ionstorm   http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t18.htm
<Fezzler> nickrud: Oh, I didn't do a manual install.
<Fezzler> nickrud: I need to takes notes here right?
<LiMaO> pvl1: you should stay away from envy and automatix. try disabling the restricted drivers. reboot. yes, reboot. then upon login try re-enabling the restricted drivers.
<SebNaitsabes> CoddEr:  you can run Ubuntu inside Windows and hide that you have it there
<ionstorm6> well restarting my whole dosent help
<nickrud> Fezzler you don't have internet in the live cd?
<Fezzler> nickrud: I mean, I can't boot livecd while we are online
<Shujah> Fut, it shouldnt have, icons are still not visible?
<ionstorm6> even failsafe gnome dosent work
<CodddEr> ok now everything is clear thanks SebNaitsabes
<phoul> Hey all, How exactly do you force pulse-audio to start on boot instead of when you start GNOME
<bazhang> LiMaO, envyng-gtk is actually supported by ubuntu now
<pvl1> LiMaO, oi. ok ill try that
<Fezzler> nickrud: I don't know
<clearzen> I'm having problems with a tv tuner. I have the drivers/firmware installed and it is recognized. However when I try to run the scan utility the tuning fails. Any ideas why?
<nickrud> Fezzler You can't wire up the computer when running the live cd?
<Fut> Shujah: nope. When I click on the icons, a script comes up.
<pvl1> bazhang, yea i had it runnign and working fine tbut then i did something wrong, not sure what
<Fezzler> nickrud: I can boot my other computers and get instructions from that
<ShadowBelmolve> hello, i have a P4 with 2gb ram, if i install a 64 bits OS and compile all programs to edit video, i have a gain in performance?
<nickrud> Fezzler fine
<bazhang> ShadowBelmolve, no not reallly
<Fezzler> nickrud: BRB
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelmolve: have you got a 64bit proccesor?
<pvl1> LiMaO, i cant disable the restricted driver
<phoul> Anyone?
<phoul> Im trying to figure out why exactly MPD stops when i shut off GNOME, It shouldnt, But... Im thinking it has to do with pushing it through pulse
<Shujah> Fut, are the icons not visible, or are the not working?
<LiMaO> pvl1: try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ShadowBelmolve> SebNaitsabes, yeah
<dfgas> i am behind a kvm, when i scroll up with the mouse wheel it thinks that i am hitting the back button, any ideas how to fix?
<pvl1> LiMaO, itd mark the third or 4th time today im doing, that but ok
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelmolve: well  bazhang said you woudn't really get a gain in performance
<LiMaO> pvl1: sorry, didn't know that
<ionstorm6> Shujah thanks that worked
<ShadowBelmolve> D=
<pvl1> LiMaO, although, should i do the frambuffer thing?
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<mercutio22> hi. X just restarted by itself. Can someone help me diagnose?
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelmolve: also usally people recommend 32bit Ubuntu even on a 64bit proccessor, because of certain issues with 64bit Ubuntu
<LiMaO> pvl1: it's safe to
<ShadowBelmolve> SebNaitsabes, ok, and with other OS?
<DarkAudit> SebNaitsabes: I must've not found those issues yet :)
<SebNaitsabes> you use 64bit then?
<SebNaitsabes> well Flash and something else as in the issues
<dstrbdfrk1> i dont think my  svideo plug is working is there a way i can test it??
<ShadowBelmolve> SebNaitsabes, the OS will only edit videos, to personal use i have this
<pvl1> LiMaO, it didnt turn it off
<doodoohead> holy crap thats a big user list
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelmolve:  if  DarkAudit uses 64bit Ubuntu and is saying something else well then listen to him
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelvolve:  yeah should be alright for that
<LiMaO> pvl1: i have no idea what is locking that from being disabled
<doodoohead> hows everyone
<doodoohead> ?
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelvole:  if you have issues that you can't solve or whatever you can always put 32bit one on later anyway
<DeFi> wow kde4 is noisy
<DarkAudit> SebNaitsabes: I'm not a power user by any means...
<pvl1> LiMaO, ugh. ima just try to edit xorg by hand
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<SebNaitsabes> DarkAudit: but you use 64bit Ubuntu and it works well for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<DarkAudit> SebNaitsabes: yes
<blue112> Anyone knows if I can configure epiphany to use proxy server ? (without makes all my system use proxy)
<Shell_n00B> Can someone help.. ? - I want a shell script... converting a csv to qif file and want to strip double quotes (") off of one of the values. -- I tried (errors): print "P" {$2//\"/}
<ShadowBelmolve> SebNaitsabes, hey, the 64 bits will only edit videos, not will use flash or other thing, SO + cinelerra + ffmpeg only
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelvole:  yes  probably won't have much of a performance issue, but if you got a 64bit proccessor yep put 64bit Ubuntu on
<SebNaitsabes> ShadowBelvole: I meant performance gain
<DeFi> when kde4 starts it doesnt start kmix and even if you start kmix yourself, all sound is channeled directly to the soundcard at full volume... that sucks
<nickrud> the only real issue with 64bit is java plugin in firefox. there's a workaround (installing a 32bit version)
<SebNaitsabes> DeFi:  KDE hummmmmmm you should be in kubuntu for that I think
<DeFi> SebNaitsabes :P
<nickrud> Shell_n00B if no one steps up here soon, you could try #bash
<SebNaitsabes> nickrud: well by the sounds of it he won't be using Java so not a problem for him then
<mrwislr> ok they changed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     so how do you switch graphics drivers now
<nickrud> SebNaitsabes I knew I hadn't seen all of the convo, but figured it was worth mentioning
<SebNaitsabes> have you even got the correct one
<SebNaitsabes> installed?
<roe_> mrwislr, edit xorg.conf to use whatever module you want?
<Shell_n00B> @nuckrud: thx
<SebNaitsabes> nickrud:  well  I now know for other people that  have similar question in the future,  that guy has left now anyway
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<SebNaitsabes> mrwislr:  have you got correct driver installed?
<mrwislr> roe_: but what if you have to do it from the terminal in safe mode
<Sc4rEye> Hey guys anyone here using mdadm with linux (raid)
<SebNaitsabes> mrwislr:  booting recovery mode from Grub will fix X for you :)
<roe_> mrwislr, if by "safe mode" do you mean single user mode?
<SebNaitsabes> mrwislr:  yep that should sort out X for you
<Sc4rEye> I just need to know if I need to have a linux autoraid detect partitons for my raid array ?
<mrwislr> roe_: in recovery mode
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<SebNaitsabes> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<roe_> mrwislr, there are lots of editors to chose from when using bash, emacs, vim, nano, and pico to name a few
<legend2440> mrwislr: in terminal   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unstable> What repository should I add to install mplayer-nogui, so I get an mplayer version that is straight from mplayer's website..and not mangled with stuff removed that infringes patents etc?
<asc-> I am using ALSA. Is there a device that I can point  a program to so that it can make sound?
<SebNaitsabes> !info mplayer-nogui
<ubottu> mplayer-nogui (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 3760 kB, installed size 8820 kB
<blue112> Anyone knows if I can configure epiphany to use proxy server ? (without makes all my system use proxy)
<unstable> SebNaitsabes: That doesn't answer my question.
<mrwislr> ﻿would you get soaked watching me cum a ton?
<derekS> is it normal to have a ton of "/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon" processes? I have seen different reports on the web...
<Fezzler_> nickrud, Hi
<unstable> blue112: try #epiphany on irc.gnome.org
<nickrud> Fezzler_ two, hi :)
<Fezzler_> nickrud, Okay.  Ubuntu PC shut down
<roe_> is "recovery mode" something ubuntu introduced? or is it just single user mode?
<unstable> roe_: It's single user mode
<Fezzler_> nickrud, install disk in hand
<nickrud> Fezzler_ boot live cd
<name_name> help!
<SebNaitsabes> unstable: download it form their site?
<Amun> name_name: what?
<roe_> unstable, thank god, I would have gotten miffed if they added some weird environment
<izmeh> pvl1, FIXED!
<name_name> I want to backup my date from my freisty install
<Fezzler_> nickrud, CD booted
<curtis> what should i install first ubuntu or mint?
<name_name> I'm on a hardy boot cd
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  mint is based on Ubuntu
<pvl1> izmeh, i forgot what ur problem is?
<ShinjinAkage> How do I install the javva runtime enviroment
<SebNaitsabes> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in hardy
<izmeh> the freeze up
<name_name> and when I try to copy stuff it says i don't have persmissions
<SebNaitsabes> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nbjayme> hello, i have a problem with the wifi password key saving when using a regular user.  if i am admin the wifi will connect. but for regular user i need to keep on entering the network key.  how do i save this and allow regular users to access the wifi without the need to reenter the key every reboot?
<curtis> sebnaitsabes: is there any difference?
<Fezzler_> nickrud, At main menu
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  I would suggest to install Ubuntu on your PC psyically
<izmeh> pvl1, the partition freeze up
<SebNaitsabes> curtis: and if you want to try out other distros I would suggest to do that in virtual machines
<nickrud> Fezzler_ I think we'll skip resizing your /home partition. There's a possibility of data loss. So, what we'll do is start the installer. You'll do all the step up to the partitioning. Tell me when you get there.
<flatman> name_name: go to terminal
<name_name> k
<pvl1> izmeh, yay! so now it reads fine without freezing and stuff? amarok works?
<Fezzler_> nickrud, Again, the 200g should be set
<name_name> in the term..
<flatman> and enter          sudo nautilus
<nickrud> Fezzler_ yes. You have a little wasted space on there, but that's all right
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  also mint like Ubuntu I guess has a Live CD that you can boot your computer from to try
<curtis> sebnaitsabes: that is a good idea what do you think the second best linux distro is other then ubuntu?
<izmeh> pvl1, gotta copy music over first...video is fine
<Fezzler_> nickrud, So select "Install Ubuntu"?
<pvl1> izmeh, wonderful
<Codenut> i need to back evolution up-how do I it?
<nickrud> Fezzler_ yes, go through all the steps until you get to partitioning
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  I used Fedora,  but then went to Ubuntu since it would take 4 hours to install Fedora on my PC,  but that was back then with Fedora 2 and 4
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  ,but yes Fedora is a good one
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  PC Linux OS is also a good one
<SebNaitsabes> curtis: most distros are very similar to each other
<curtis> why don't you like mint?
<khin> hey what is the package for desktop effects like 'the cube' etc
<Fezzler_> nickrud, underway
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  I haven't used mint
<name_name> I'm try to copy /home/ to an external device and it says all the .folders don't have read permissions even from sudo natualix
<roe_> khin compiz-fusion
<Fezzler_> nickrud, detecting hareware
<danfg> anyway u can have mouse wheel acceleration in gnome?
<curtis> i would like to give it a try what one would i install first?
<Delamundo> What is the command for the "Cube" for my desktop?
<Fezzler_> nickrud, asking for hostname.  That's my network name right?
<name_name> Ctrl+Alt+left right, etc
<SebNaitsabes> curtis: so no Linux on there at the moment only Windows?
<nickrud> Fezzler_ yes, local network name
<zelrikriando> Delamundo, what do you mean? do you have compiz installed?
<Fezzler_> nickrud, Liek WORKGROUP
<brrybnds> can anyone point me in the direction to find a driver for the intel G35 chipset, the hardy version works but no 3d effects work with the basic driver and im not able to find a restircted driver like 7.10 had
<nickrud> Fezzler_ the hostname, not workgroup.
<curtis> i have debian and ubuntu dual booting right now
<zelrikriando> Delamundo, make sure you have the package compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<flatman> ﻿name_name: can you copy other stuff to the external device?
<SebNaitsabes> curtis: oh you meant you want to try mint and Fedora Core and PC Linux OS?
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  dual boots yuck  virtual machines :)
<Fezzler_> nickrud, detecting disks
<curtis> ok
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  you know what a virtual machine is?
<name_name> flatman: yeah other files from my old /home/ folder
<curtis> yes
<curtis> i have used it before
<asc-> I am trying to use teamspeak, but It doesn't make sound of any type. Any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> Vmware?
<SebNaitsabes> virtualbox?
<Fezzler_> nickrud, ok.  We are at the [!!] Partition disks screen
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<name_name> I want the .folders because they have config files and stuff
<nickrud> Fezzler_ select manual partitioning
<khin> roe_ zelrikriando is that installed by default in hardy? i see something called compiz-fusion-plugins-main that is installed
<SebNaitsabes> who was offtopic aimed at?
<Fezzler_> nickrud, Done
<unop> SebNaitsabes, the talk of other distros, etc
<curtis> once i finished the ubuntu installation i have 233 updates is there anyway that i can install and not have all of those updates?
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  we are going off topic a bit so
<nickrud> Fezzler_ check pm
<unop> SebNaitsabes, take curtis to #ubuntu-offtopic - you can continue there
<roe_> curtis, to prevent taxing your internet connection?
<Eyes`Only> interesting how a restart of firefox kills chatzilla :(
<Fezzler_> nickrud, come again?
<SebNaitsabes> curtis:  #ubuntu-offtopic or  #club-ubuntu
<nickrud> Fezzler_ check for a private message window ;)
<Arke_> hi i was wondering if fglrx is supported on xserver 1.4?
<pvl1> does grub install on ur norm hd or can it be external hd and how does that change?
<name_name> flatman: I got it now
<roe_> pvl1, you can install grub anywhere you would like, it is usually only helpful if installed to an MBR that you can boot from
<name_name> right clicked and set it to r/w permissions for everyone
<flatman> name_name: try right-clicking on one of those folders then clicking properties
<pvl1> roe_, but by default where would it install if ubuntu is on an external
<unop> pvl1, it depends on which device you install grub too -- it doesn't really matter whether the partition exists on an internal or external drive -- see the grub manpage
<name_name> flatman: just did that a second before you said that
<name_name> lol
<roe_> does "external" mean usb or esata?
<unop> pvl1, the external drive
<gaile> hola :)
<pvl1> unop, ok ty
<flatman> ﻿name_name: lol is it solved?
<name_name> all the apps I have installed are in the /home/ folder right?
<J-_> If I wanted to install 2 Linux distributions, can I just adjust my first ext3 partition, make another of equal space, use my swap that's already allocated for my first partition with my 2nd partition? And, will I have to set up grub or will both Linux distros work? Both partitions will be Ubuntu installations.
<name_name> flatman: yeah it's copy them
<flatman> ﻿name_name: no
<pvl1> unop, my friends getting an error that says cant find boot filename. whats that mean?
<name_name> flatman: wut other folders should I backup?
<Shujah> name_name, not all the apps
<unop> pvl1, booting off of an external drive?
<pvl1> unop, yes
<name_name> well I'm upgrading to hardy heron and I want to keep all my apps and configurations
<name_name> mostly
<Arke_> Since i've been trying to install the new ati driver on hardy and all i get is a black screen after aticonfig --initial >reboot... so i thought it might be the xserver support
<flatman> ﻿name_name: they are in the etc folder, but I wouldn't recommend copying them, just the save files (for games and etc.)
<flatman> ﻿name_name: which are in your home folder
<name_name> good, I got /home
<unop> pvl1, grub isn't pointing to the right kernel image to boot from -- you could possibly repair grub from a linux machine or a live CD -- see !grub for more
<name_name> so there's nothing else that needs to be backed up
<name_name> ?
<pvl1> unop, hes on a livecd but ok
<kmcq> im using a laptop, and when im on battery i occasionally adjust the screen brightness using keyboard buttons, then if i look away from the screen (go idle) and then move my mouse again, instead of going back to teh last brightness setting i set, it goes back to default! is there a way to fix this?
<Shujah> name_name, note down the network configs, a backup of xorg.conf
<flatman> ﻿name_name: all you need to do to upgrade is go to update manager and there should be a notification there that says you can upgrade to hardy heron
<brad_> ubuntu thinks theres a blank disc in my drive when there is not, is there a way to fix this?  It wont let me eject tray.
<name_name> I would have done that but I was silly on my first install and put freist on 5 gbs of space so there wasn't room for the update manager to put things
<name_name> and I need to repartition anyway
<flatman> oh
<name_name> yeah... -___-
<Arke_> anyone got fglrx running on xserver 1.4?
<flatman> ﻿name_name: take note of all your extra installations maybe, I always forget to do that and have to go through the whole list again
<ionstorm6> stupid ubuntu hardware dirver thing its conflicting with ndiswrapper
<legend2440> Arke_: you running hardy?
<Arke_> legend2440: yep i am
<wols_> !blacklist > ionstorm6
<ubottu> ionstorm6, please see my private message
<legend2440> Arke_: which ati card?
<llama32> are there any good (ie, not FAT32) filesystems with native read/write access on Linux, Solaris and FreeBSD?
<Arke_> legend2440:  X1600 512
<khin> apparently i cannot load compiz because of some error
<wols_> ionstorm6: however the stupid thing is ndiswrapper. don't use it
<Aaron2> hello - is anyone able to help me out setting up my laptop to grab the WPA (Personal) encrypted wireless network I have setup? I've totally hit a roadblock here
<ionstorm6> ubottu if i disable ti it dosent work
<ubottu> ionstorm6: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ionstorm6> lol
<MrKeishii> lol
<name_name> flatman: does the sypantic package manager have a list of what I have installed?
<name_name> if so where is it?
<legend2440> Arke_: have you enabled driver in system>admin>hardware driver?
<wols_> name_name: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<ionstorm6> wols_ without ndiswrapper no wifi
<wols_> ionstorm6: what wlan chip?
<MrKeishii> where can i get the sphere plugin for compiz fusion by any chance?
<ionstorm6> broadcom in my hp laptop
<Aaron2> can someone help me connecting to my wifi network? Please *^_^*
<Arke_> legend2440: i chose to install the ati driver from ati... but i tried the one in hardy aswell.. both with same result: a black screen & freeze at startup of ubuntu
<MrKeishii> where can i get the sphere plugin for compiz fusion by any chance?
<ionstorm6> wols_ ive got no idea what model
<Shujah> Arke_, have you tried envyng?
<xocite> Aaron2: is it encrypted with WEP or WPA?
<wols_> ionstorm6: lspci
<Aaron2> WPA
<Arke_> legend2440:  not yet... but was thinking about doing that
<xocite> Aaron2: have you tried using network-manager?
<Aaron2> I have
<Aaron2> I put in my WPA key and the network name, all of that good stuff
<Aaron2> no dice
<ionstorm6> bcm94311mcg
<name_name> wols_: when I do ﻿dpkg -l |grep ^ii it gives me the packages installed on the livecd, is there anyway to list the ones on the old freisty partition?
<ionstorm6> rev2
<Arke_> legend2440: but was also wondering to downgrade to xserver 1.3
<Aaron2> I don't get an error message or anything, but no net
<wols_> name_name: chroot to the feisty partition and run the command again
<flatman> ionstorm6: uninstall ndiswrapper and follow this guide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27211/
<ionstorm6> w00t i can connect but i cant get any thing to transfer
<ionstorm6> i get ip and all
<name_name> chroot!!! that's the command I've been looking for
<ionstorm6> but i can even ping my ap
<ionstorm6> cant
<dru> hey, the adobe photoshop cs2, i installed through wine works great.. but when i click back on firefox or something, some of the windows inside of photoshop stay on top .. how do i stop this from happening?
<ionstorm6> well ive goto
<legend2440> Arke_: i have radeon 9600. i got the ati driver from ati website to work but it was a pain.  can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<ionstorm6> thanks for the help
<dudeperson> i have some home movies in avi format and want to burn them to a dvd to watch on a dvd player
<Aaron2> what's the command for connection config in Linux? I know it's i_config but I can't remember the blank lol
<Arke_> legend2440: yes i can... should i do it in a private msg?
<name_name> wols_: um.. how do I use chroot?
<Arke_> legend2440: since that is quite long
<legend2440> Arke_: sure
<awox> ifconfig
<brrybnds> looks like driver support for the intel G35 is non-existant in ubuntu any recommendations for a passively (no fan) cooled PCIe *1 / PCIe *16 that is well supported in ubuntu?
<wols_> choort /path/to/chroot/to
<roe_> brrybnds, nvidia
<wols_> brrybnds: you sure?
<Shujah> dudeperson, you want dvd burning software ?
<dudeperson> yeah
<wols_> brrybnds: g35 is supported even if it's an awful chip
<Firefishe> What are the repositories for dvd playback and other such stuff?
<wols_> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brrybnds> wols_: I've searched over a number of days/months on and off without success, it works but no 3d/advanced features
<dudeperson> ok
<Shujah> dudeperson, brasero doesnt help?
<MrKeishii> Excuse me
<name_name> ^__^ omg  it works
<MrKeishii> I have a blackberry curve 8320
<MrKeishii> i was wondering
<dudeperson> i didnt try it yet
<brrybnds> roe_: any model I should look more specifically at?
<roe_> nope
<MrKeishii> it came with the blackberry desktop manager
<someguy222> hey guys
<MrKeishii> can i install that on ubuntu
<roe_> brrybnds, doesn't matter
<dudeperson> i just looked and it doesnt appear to do it
<Aaron2> It looksl ike its trying to communicate through the LAN port which isn't enabled. I've turned off the LAN port and activated Wireless in the Network Manager but it just doesn't want to work. Can anyone help?:(
<per> hai
<someguy222> I have a question for you guys, I'm kinda new to this whole thing, I got flash player installed and the video works fine in firefox, but there's no sound
<someguy222> is there anyone here that thinks they can help me?
<dudeperson> ok, i have a digital camera that saves video clips on an sd card as avi files. i just want to make a watchable dvd from those
<roe_> someguy222, is there sound in other applications?
<someguy222> yes
<Shujah> dudeperson, any experience using nero its available on ubuntu
<someguy222> everything else seems to work ok, just flash has no sound
<renatoanrr> #ubuntu-br
<dudeperson> is it
<dudeperson> i didnt know that
<dudeperson> thanks
<Aaron2> anyone? Anyone at all? It's the only thing keeping me from using Ubuntu :S
<smallfoot-> make so i can rename device volume label on partition - http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3985/labelab6.png
<Shujah> dudeperson, there are other alternatives but if you know the interface nero would be better, google nero they ahve a .deb file
<dudeperson> ok
<mapp> Aaron2?
<moderatelybc> Whenever I want to watch an online flash video full screen such as YouTube or Hulu, there is a constant flickering between full screen and the normal size.  Any ideas?
<Aaron2> can't get the net over a WPA encrypted windows network
<someguy222> this is firefox 10 beta on ubuntu 64 with a creative x-fi, btw
<mapp> firefox 10 beta?
<mapp> lol
<Aaron2> I've gone through network manager, but it doesn't give me net. I put in my WPA code, set it to shared code, DHCP, no dice
<someguy222> *flash 10
<mapp> not a clue try xmpp4moz maybe
<mapp> did you check /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Aaron2> me?
<mapp> yes
<Aaron2> no, how do I do that? (total noob)
<mapp> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<doug_> \server alton-moore.net
<Aaron2> ok
<Aaron2> what am I looking at here?
<mapp> the settings for the nic
<PainThinner> hello
<mapp> hi pal
<PainThinner> does new version of ubuntu work with sagem fast modem ?
<PainThinner> an usb modem
<Aaron2> I'm showing:
<someguy222> ive tried practically everything I could to get flash working with sound and cannot figure it out for the life of me
<Aaron2> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Aaron2> wpa-psk <clip>
<Aaron2> wpa-driver wext
<Aaron2> wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
<FloodBot3> Aaron2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aaron2> wpa-proto WPA
<Aaron2> wpa-ssid linksys
<mapp> aaron
<mapp> pastebin it mate
<Aaron2> I would, but I'm on my other computer
<mapp> ah ok
<Aaron2> can't get to my router right now
<PainThinner> does it work with USB modem ?
<mapp> someguy222 have you rebooted-i have problems with flash sometimes, reboot seems to cure it (i assume you tried)
<Eyes`Only> someguy222: sudo aptitude install libflashsupport
<Shujah> PainThinner, google soft/win modem linux + your model no
<mapp> PainThinner - by the looks of it, from the google results (which you could have done0 - no
<mapp> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4864/
<Aaron2> It all looks okay, doens't iit?
<someguy222> yeah I tried
<someguy222> :/
<someguy222> the wiki says not to apt-get libflashsupport as it doesnt support OSS
<someguy222> ?
<sonicreindeer> Can seem to config my card in my laptop to talk to my router. Any words of wisdom this eve?
<Eyes`Only> someguy222: not sure about the OSS thing, but it's fixed flash sound on every ubuntu box I've tried it on
<Shujah> someguy222, also try switch to flash-nonfree its more stable
<name_name> the drive is now empty
<someguy222> its asking me to remove oss-linux
<someguy222> which I can't do
<someguy222> flashnon-free huh
<stephans_> where you ssh -X -Y susebox & run vmware server console, and power on 2 server at once X windows on Ubuntu crashes.
<Shujah> someguy222, yeah search for it
<stephans_> I presume that you want me to attach a log of some sort and file a bug report... so where what and how?
<Eyes`Only> or just upgrade to flash10, where sound works without libflashsupport
<Eyes`Only> flash10b2 is more stable for me than flash9 final ever was
<someguy222> I just uninstalled flash10
<PainThinner> mapp I need to install 2 files first ?
<stephans_> I think that it is a crying shame, just like BSOD to allow X to crash
<someguy222> i had no sound with flash10
<Eyes`Only> someguy222: you installed it by compiling and copying the .so?
<someguy222> yeah
<stephans_> nobody cares?
<stephans_> k
<someguy222> and i got nothing
<Eyes`Only> weird, i'm using it right now
<someguy222> 64-bit ubuntu with an x-fi?
<Ashfire908> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop from the LiveCD, and I would to verify that in the advanced settings on step 7, the http proxy is for apt (only).
<someguy222> oss?
<Eyes`Only> no, alsa and pulseaudio
<Eyes`Only> i can try to switch my engine to oss and see
<PainThinner> I am not good at computers :P
<someguy222> yeah im oss only in order to get the xfi working
<someguy222> i think that might be why
<someguy222> but i cant figure out why everything else works but flash
<brad_> I just installed HH and all updates, now I have a Blank Disk Icon on the desktop that shouldn't be there as I don't have a Blank Disk in either drive. Further, I can't open my DVD burner ... likely related. I saw another post that cured this with a reboot. No to for me.
<Eyes`Only> ok i switched to oss, going to restart ff and try it
<someguy222> k
<someguy222> well your alsa and pureaudio work
<someguy222> mine dont
<someguy222> just oss
<Ashfire908> Is the only use for the http proxy in the GUI 8.04 desktop installer for apt?
<Shujah> brad2_, sudo fdisk -l how many cdroms you see?
<Eyes`Only> ff worked, wonder if it used the oss tho
<someguy222> thats what i was gonna say yea
<Ashfire908> someguy222: i think pulseaudio can use oss.
<banisterfiend>  hey guys what's a good and lightweight UML modeling tool for gnome?
<someguy222> pulse reports an error when testing in the sound manager
<banisterfiend> i dont want a fully fledged IDE, just a UML modeling tool
<Ashfire908> someguy222: prob needs to be configured to use oss...
<brad_> Shujah none at all just my HDD partitions
<DIL> how would i update vbox from 1.5 to 1.6 do i uninstall 1.5 and reinstall 1.6 - i dont have the headers to install guest additions
<someguy222> how can I do that? again im a total noob
<teamtrimble> hey all! any lawyers in here?
<Ashfire908> someguy222: I don't know.
<PainThinner> I cant write the file to disk.it is too big
<PainThinner> dowload file
<glitsj16> someguy222: Ashfire908 is correct, start OSS apps with "padsp <app-name>" to use pulseaudio
<Shujah> oh sorry that weas terminal > cd /media  ls
<fbianconi> banisterfiend I try a long ago umbrello, it wasn't quite stable, but I'm talking like 2 years ago
<teamtrimble> looking to remaster ubuntu similar to the way Dell did. Trying to get restricted format support for my customers, even if I haveto pay for it.
<Ashfire908> someguy222: I just know pulseaudio ties things like oss and alsa together with apps. yeah, there you go.
<someguy222> ok i just tested it and selecting alsa works apparently
<someguy222> not sure how that happened
<Eyes`Only> someguy222: pulseaudio -L module-oss
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: you mean the dvd stuff?
<brad_> Shujah : cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1
<someguy222> it keeps saying device or resource busy
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, that, and mp3 and such. i believe that fluendo sells the legal (USA) codecs, but not for DVD. I heard there's a LinDVD product for that
<someguy222> but nothings open :/
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: I know there is a restricted extras package, if that is what you are talking about, which is free (as in beer, not freedom).
<brad_> cat /etc/fstab |grep cdrom returns both drives with  udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<brad_> on /dev/scd0 and 1
<someguy222> brb
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, I don't think that it's legal in the USA, I know where it is, but the last thing I want is for the RIAA to come after me or my customers.
<mac-p200> damn it
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, Personally, I think that it sucks, but as a business owner, i have more concerns than the average joe :)
<mac-p200> compiz hates me
<Shujah> brad2_, you didnt use any image manipulating software like acetonel?
<mac-p200> it freezes my system
<teamtrimble> mac-p200, what hw do you have?
<hkittysmoothie> Espeak will not run for me -- it says it can not read the data file.
<mac-p200> ?
<teamtrimble> mac-p200, hoping i can offer some help
<brad_> Shujah, nope its a fresh install from the 8.04-1 alternate cd
<brad_> plus updates
<macgyverdgi> teamtrimble, may I PM u ?
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: it is legal.
<ryaxnb> #join ubuntu-california
<someguy222> yeah I cant get sound in flash for the life of me
<teamtrimble> macgyverdgi, you may. where do you pm? AIM?
<macgyverdgi> oh here
<macgyverdgi> on*
<teamtrimble> sure
<hkittysmoothie> Espeak will not run for me -- it says it can not read the data file. Can anyone help with this?
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: there is a a libdvdcss package somewhere, it will deencrypt dvds so they can be played, which is alos legal.
<nickrud> !dvdcss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: If this stuff wasn't legal, a lot of people would have gotten sued already or something
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Shujah> brad2_, it's a bug the dvd writer not being picked there is a work around but you'll have to get your hands dirty.
<glitsj16> someguy222: you did have it working under ALSA just yet no ?
<brad_> Shujah i dont have a problem getting my hands dirty, im not afraid of the terminal or anything like that ive been using linux awhile
<hkittysmoothie> espeak will not run for me, it says that it can not read the data files and exits with a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, I don't know. Why do we get the warnings about not being legal in USA and same for libdvdcss if it's legal?
<Shujah> brad_ ok then open grub\menu.lst and after defoptions add this line      all_generic_ide=1 , reboot and see if dvd-w works
<nickrud> Ashfire908 it's a bit off topic, but http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Jon_Lech_Johansen_-_The_DeCSS_prosecution/id/5193006
<fbianconi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Shpook> Has anyone had problems with games freezing with Intel945 graphics? It seems to be an OpenGL issue.
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: where are you getting warnings?
<teamtrimble> synaptic, for example
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: that says that for every contry.
<Eyes`Only> teamtrimble: there's a legal mention here about w32codes and libdvdcss2: http://doitfast4u.blogspot.com/2008/07/howto-install-wmv-and-dvd-playback.html
<brad_> Shujah, thanks ill try that
<Bidget> hey I'm having trouble setting up my tv-out. I have the cables plugged in, the nvidia x server settings window detects that my tv is there, but when I set up the resolution for the tv and everything and then click on apply, I get an error. Anyone know how to fix this? I have it set to twinview as well.
<Shujah> brad_, about this specific bug you can check out this page > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/228624        maybe the blank disc is related to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228624 in linux "DVD writer not working since hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<openstandards> hi having a problem with my dell d600, the sound card ( 82801db-ich4 ) is distorted and i've checked the settings within alsamixer, i'm running hardy
<Phantom155K> I am new to IRC and Linux.  I am trying to Install Ubuntu 8.04 on my PC.  Can someone help me Please!
<hkittysmoothie> espeak will not run for me, it says that it can not read the data files and exits with a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<someguy222> yeah I got it to work under ALSA
<dru> hey .. can someone tell me why ubuntu crashes everytime i minimize and/or maximize a window a couple of times (not fast either)
<someguy222> and by it I mean every other sound other than flash
<Shujah> dru, compiz?
<nickrud> Phantom155K what kinds of problems are you having?
<dru> shujah: what?
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: It says to check your local laws, it doesn't change the message for different contries
<Ashfire908> Phantom155K: saysing help me please won't help, and i'm not offering to help you, but you have to say your issue before someone can help you
<fbianconi> Phantom155K sure, what is the problem?
<glitsj16> someguy222: oh i see, misread your post in that respect sorry
<Shujah> dru, are you using compiz its not that stable and maxi/mini windows has that effect on some pcs
<Bidget> hey I'm having trouble setting up my tv-out. I have the cables plugged in, the nvidia x server settings window detects that my tv is there, but when I set up the resolution for the tv and everything and then click on apply, I get an error. Anyone know how to fix this? I have it set to twinview as well. The error is:     Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-1: 1600x1200@75 @ 1600x1200 +640+0, TV-0: 640x480 +0 +0' (Mode 2240x1200, id:86) on
<Bidget>  X screen 0 Would you like to remove this MetaMode?       And then there is a yes or no.
<Phantom155K> i downloaded the iso and burned it to CD (yes as an image) And the menu comes up
<DeFi> ok, ive found the best website ever!
<Phantom155K> but when I try to install it, it won't do anything
<dru> shujah: i will be watching a movie in vlc, and minimize it to answer a chat, then go back to it... then like an hour later i am trying to make a pic in photoshop and minimize photoshop to answer my aim and ubuntu freezes or reboots
<Shujah> Phantom155K, if on windows better check the md5 sum of iso
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, http://pastebin.ca/1071445
<DeFi> Linux.com - Best Website Ever.
<nickrud> Phantom155K did you run the disk check on the menu?
<dru> shujah: i have my effect on minimal
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, I don't know where to look if it's legal.
<someguy222> its ok
<Phantom155K> I ran went to check the cd for defects but it does nothing
<scho> prolly the media on burn
<someguy222> just wish I could get the damned thing fixed
<Shujah> dru, dude that doesnt sound like a problem of mini/maxi windows?
<scho> check with the md5
<dru> shujah: sometimes i dont even minimize it or maximize it .. i can just switch to a different window and it does
<glitsj16> someguy222: i was going to suggest taking another stab at getting pulseaudio working, with the help of http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 .. flash 10 works just fine on pulseaudio once you get that configured, perhaps it's worth another shot
<Phantom155K> the cd spins the light on the cd rom starts blinking but nothing
<nickrud> teamtrimble there's a theory that it's illegal under the dmca, but it's never gone to court
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: i don't really either, though i assume there is some place you can contact...
<scho> did the iso check good?
<abhi_> hi, i am using ubuntu 8.04. i have all the multimedia codecs installed. I am not able to play files downloaded from youtube in totem..help
<someguy222> that command I tried earlier with pulseaudio gave me a device is busy error
<Shujah> dru havent you checked the system logs
<dru> shujah: where?
<hkittysmoothie> espeak will not run for me, it says that it can not read the data files and exits with a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<nickrud> Phantom155K so it may be a bad burn. do an md5 sum check, and if the iso passes that, try burning again at a very slow speed. See the following for how to check md5sum
<dru> shujah: i got it .. im looking now
<nickrud> !md5 | Phantom155K
<ubottu> Phantom155K: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<scho> My youtubes have no audio either
<glitsj16> someguy222: that was what made me think your pulseaudio config isn't properly configured, but this is a guess, as wild as they come :)
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: i think/assume the multiverse repo is legal in the us.
<Phantom155K> ok thanks if when I have more problems i will come back with more info. Thanks
<nickrud> Phantom155K and have your burner verify the burn as well
<teamtrimble> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<teamtrimble> !Restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Orb> .
<abhi_> hi, i am using ubuntu 8.04. i have all the multimedia codecs installed. I am not able to play files downloaded from youtube in totem..help
<Shujah> dru, its in the menu > system >admin
<Shujah> abhi_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484750
<Bidget> can anyone help me get my tv to work
<abhi_> ubottu, : i have already installed all the codecs.
<ubottu> abhi_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scho> lol
<Ashfire908> abhi_: uh, ubottu is a bot.
<abhi_> Shujah, : ok
<abhi_> ha
<scho> had less troubles from 7.10
<Bidget> ubottu why wont my tv work
<ubottu> Bidget: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bidget> lol
<scho> bots are fun
<scho> cept for NSA bot
<Shujah> whats its version ?:P
<Register0> Something screwed up my sound, bleh...it appears others were affected...someone said booting to an older kernel would fix it, and so it does...
<scho> el sukko
<nickrud> abhi_ open synaptic, and search for gstreamer0.10 . Make sure you have all the plugins, including bad, ugly, pidfill(sp?)
<Bidget> anyone know why my tv wont work I have the cables plugged in and everything but when I try to set it up with twinview I get an error from the nvidia x server settings window
<abhi_> nickrud, : ok
<nickrud> evening Jack_Sparrow
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: libdvdcss is legal in the USA.
<glitsj16> abhi_: are you experiencing this while using the totem youtube plugin ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Evening
<teamtrimble> ???????!!!! how?
<pyrourk> buenas a todos
<per> hai
<abhi_> glitsj16, : i just want to play files downloaded from utube in totem
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss#Comparison_with_DeCSS see the last sentence
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, can you point me to some documentation?
<Shujah> abhi_, dude an easier way would be to convert em into avi
<abhi_> Shujah, : pls tell me
<glitsj16> abhi_: i understand, just trying to get a clear view on the context, could you check with the totem youtube plugin to see if that works ?
 * nickrud doesn't take legal advice from wikipedia
<abhi_> ok
<Ashfire908> nickrud: it's easily checkable.
<abhi_> glitsj16, : where is that option i can't find.
<will00> would there be any problem clipping the black orange and red wires on a main psu connector and splicing in an old atx aux connector?
<teamtrimble> Ashfire908, thanks! ...and what about mp3 and windows media?
<scho> the gstreamer plugs fixed flv prob thanks
<someguy222> ok i have no idea why flash has no sound
<glitsj16> abhi_: in totem > edit > plugins you can activate it
<someguy222> pulseaudio doesnt work, trying to get it to work killed my alsa
<kmg> hey, ubuntu 8.04 pulseaudio, how can I redirect sound output to a file?
<kmg> is there some way I can create a sink?
<scho> the gstreamer plugs fixed flv prob thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> will00 Not the best choice
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: looking at lame in the resrticted extras, only one that could be non-free, i know the licences/issues with them all, but vlc can do wma and all that stuff... to my knoledge
<abhi_> glitsj16, : yes . there is utube browser. and i have checked it.
<will00> jack_sparrow, do you have another idea? maybe molex with some resistors?
<scho> thx nickrud
<glitsj16> abhi_: via the sidebar dropdown you can search youtube and play a sample
<Jack_Sparrow> will00 I wouldnt bother. PS are too easy to come by... and an old atx PS probably wouldnt carry the load anyhow.
<will00> ok jack_sparrow
<nickrud> scho yw, but I don't remember ;)
<Ashfire908> teamtrimble: er s/non-free/illegal
<abhi_> glitsj16, : ok
<someguy222> does anybody here have an x-fi?
<Jack_Sparrow> will00 I can link you a site to check on how big a PS you should use based on cpu, ram and accessories
<Ashfire908> Anyone here know the legailty of LAME in the USA?
<nickrud> teamtrimble Ashfire908 you should probably take any more discussion of software licensing/legality to -offtopic
<Ashfire908> nickrud: ok.
<teamtrimble> thanks nickrud
<teamtrimble> join #-offtopic
<nickrud> teamtrimble / #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> teamtrimble /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> erm, teamtrimble /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
 * nickrud can clean up his own messes, thank you ;P
<will00> jack_sparrow, i know the psu will meet the power supply (im lookin to power an old socket 423) and its an old file server so im tryin to keep the power bills down
<|dc0m|> hi, my ubuntu box is listening on 31485, and i have 4-5 inbound connections on that port, when i run netstat -tanp it shows that skype is using that port. I never noticed that port before, and i dont know why is my box listening on that port. Any ideas?
<kmg> hey, ubuntu 8.04 pulseaudio, how can I redirect sound output to a file?
<abhi_> nickrud, : i have installed the gstreamer0.10-pidfill still not able to play the files
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I was typing my response at the same time you were typing yours,  I was not correcting you
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow a joke, I might very well have not noticed it. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nickrud> abhi_ do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ?
<scho> geeks dot com has some apower PSU's for cheap
<glitsj16> abhi_: any luck ?
<nickrud> abhi_ I'm not sure which it is, but flv's play fine in my totem
<abhi_> glitsj16, : no man.
<acrousey> hi, it seems that i am having problems booting CD's on my computer. I went into BIOS, CD first option, and experimented even with PuppyLinux to see if it was the CD I was making. It must not be the CD so I am guessing it is the computer.
<abhi_> nickrud, : let me check
<pteeb> seems as if my little tasks at the top right have dissapeared, how do you get them back? > <
<pteeb> my tray
<nickrud> abhi_ there's a bunch of them.  search for gstreamer in synaptic, make sure you have all the playback ones
<acrousey> any suggestions?
<nickrud> pteeb right click panel, select add to panel, and add the notification area
<pteeb> notification area! thats what it is
<pteeb> thank you nickrud , my SAVIOR
<scho> acrousey try a known bootable disk to verifiy
<nickrud> pteeb yeah, I do not know why they changed the name from systray, everyone calls it that
<acrousey> scho: known being the Windows disc that it came with?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fox news pateneted the name/phrase
<fbianconi> pteeb did you changed window manager (compiz/metacity) ?
<scho> possibly
<nickrud> ah
<acrousey> scho: I think that worked but i did it from within the window, more of a reboot than a boot
<nickrud> Faux News again
<scho> I got a pressed Ubuntu cd that had problems once
<scho> usually it's a media problem or burn if the hardware is newish
<fr500> is firefox crashing when saving files for anyone else?
<acrousey> scho: I was thinking that my burning clients were not letting me do it
<scho> yeah
<fr500> scho: sucks...
<Jack_Sparrow> acrousey If trying to boot up a Dell or HP, you need toburn the CD's very slowly
<scho> like in security?
<openstandards> can anyone download and install oss 4?
<acrousey> Jack_sparr: what about a Compaq Presario?
<scho> slow burn is always a good rule
<acrousey> would that work for toast titanium?
<Jack_Sparrow> acrousey Not sure, but slow burn will eliminate that as a possibility
<scho> oh you aren't on windows?
<Aaron_> hey i have a question how do i bring up back my wireless connection?
<acrousey> i'm on my laptop which is a MacBook
<acrousey> but the computer that I want to tinker with is a Compaq Presario with WinME
<Aaron_> hey i have a question how do i bring up back my wireless connection?
<Rolcol> Is it ok to recompress a gzip file like this?:  gzip < harddrive.gz | bzip2 > harddrive.bz2
<scho> oh I'm not much on mac but same basics
<acrousey> yeah
<BenniBoya> hey, how big is a ubuntu install now?
<hkittysmoothie> espeak will not run for me, it says that it can not read the data files and exits with a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<acrousey> but I figure it is time to learn to do this kind of stuff, so i want to tinker
<nickrud> BenniBoya I have about 4.1gb used, not counting /home. Fair amount of extra stuff installed, but not kde or xubuntu
<glitsj16> fr500: the only time it did that for me was with an incompatible add-on i made compatible via nightly tester tools .. using any of those ?
<acrousey> so, slower speeds, like what?
<scho> make sure it's booting from cd first in bios
<fr500> glitsj16: nope
<acrousey> would 1x bee too slow?
<Jack_Sparrow> acrousey 4x 8x etc
<scho> 4x is lowest possible here
<Rolcol> acrousey, was that "yeah" to my question about recompressing gzip or was it unrelated?
<Shujah> 8x is what I use mostly
<acrousey> 2x?
<Jack_Sparrow> acrousey I have had no issues with 4x
<glitsj16> fr500: okay, any specific errors when running firefox from terminal and letting it crash ?
<scho> the media prolly won't go to 1x
<fr500> letme check
<nickrud> Aaron_ you should be able to left click the network icon in the systray and select a network
<acrousey> i have the 2x option with toast
<scho> yeah 2 or 4 or 8x
<acrousey> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> acrousey make sure you are burning as image and not as a file
<Aaron_> nickrud, can you tell me the application name though?
<scho> I think it's disc at once
<scho> or session at once
<acrousey> i've been burning with an option of ISO 9660
<fr500> glitsj16: just segfaults
<scho> yes
<acrousey> does it need to be a CD-RW?
<scho> not really
<Jack_Sparrow> acrousey Do you see one file *.iso on the cd or many files folders
<scho> good q
<nickrud> Aaron_ NetworkManager handles network connections in ubuntu, but you don't run it directly.  nm-applet is the control system, it's the thing I was saying to click. If you don't see it in the systray, hit alt-f2 and run   nm-applet --sm-disable to get it back
<acrousey> Jack_Sparr: I see .iso
<Jack_Sparrow> acrousey then you are burning it wrong
<Shujah> lols thats why
<Jack_Sparrow> !isoburn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isoburn
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<glitsj16> fr500: not very usefull but thanks for trying .. experiencing the same starting it via firefox -safe-mode ?
<acrousey> jack_sparr: no, I was burning it right, I know what you mean, i am not burning the one file but all of them from the .iso
<stiev> Hello, is there an LVM expert here?
<scho> right usually its like burn image to disc
<acrousey> whawhat i do is i open the .iso file and in the finder window say "toast it" so i burn within the folder than just the folder
<abhi_> anyone here had tried to do module programming in ubuntu?
<scho> should be an option to burn an image
<scho> so it will be bootable
<acrousey> but does it need to be CD-RW?
<Shujah> no
<scho> naw
<scho> if you are practicing
<acrousey> good, you guys have no idea how many CD-R's i've gone through today
<scho> is that a newer pc?
<acrousey> like 4 or 5
<scho> that sux
<acrousey> al gore would hate me
<VvWolverinevV> hi, my webcam is working perfectly in luvcview, but in kopete 1) in configure the image looks like double vision and is otherwise garbled, and 2) when i try to start a webcam session, it tells me it can't find jasper even though it's installed
<VvWolverinevV> does anyone know what's going on?
<scho> as much as i hate him?
<nickrud> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<acrousey> sorry
<scho> was that for us?
<acrousey> probably
<nickrud> scho nip in the bud, gore talk :)
<scho> omg hate speech bot
<acrousey> i mentioned he name of a politician
<acrousey> is ubbotto a bot?
<scho> turned global elitist?
<stiev> Does anyone know how to remove a dead drive from an LVM without replacing the drive?
<scho> i guess
<nickrud> nah, it was scho's answer that tripped the wire. I love talking politics, just not here
<acrousey> yeah, sorry about that again
<hkittysmoothie> espeak will not run for me, it says that it can not read the data files and exits with a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<Bladezor> Does anyone know how to get grub looking/working like this -> http://www.elblogdemaverick.com/uploads/ubugrey.png
<neil1> ﻿Hi, I have a problem with LTSP, I have attached a printer to a terminal, and set it up correctly (I think) but it isn't printing. :(  I keep getting a "printer not connected" error.  Any Ideas whats wrong.
<scho> does the bot pickup on global warming scam talk?
<acrousey> i guess not
<scho> lol
<acrousey> carbon emission
<acrousey> nope
<scho> lol carbon bot
<eboyjr>  I want to view the source of the gnome-panel eyes applet... so what do I do?
<VvWolverinevV> Bladezor: that's hot
<scho> hold your breath while here
<klingon_> hello im a pretty experienced ubuntu'er and would like to move my ubuntu install from one computer to another.  is there a guide for doing this?
<Bladezor> VvWolverinevV, Yeah I know, I want :(
<fr500> klingon_: move your home dir?
<hkittysmoothie> espeak will not run for me, it says that it can not read the data files and exits with a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<nickrud> scho bot is triggered by a human. Me in this case. Please avoid any political commentary here.
<fr500> klingon_: it will not retain non user specific settings
<scho> sure
<klingon_> fr500: I would have to rebuild a lot more than my home unfortunately :(
<fr500> klingon_: image the hd and restore elsewher
<fr500> some stuff might break tho
<scho> the bot controller decides what is political
<s3a> wats the irc channel to talk about ubuntu versions still in developpement
<eboyjr> #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> scho I'm not going to argue with you about this.
<legend2440> hkittysmoothie: you have espeak-data installed?
<acrousey> he's gone
<hkittysmoothie> legend2440: yup
<sonicreindeer> acrousey, try out the UltraISO utility for Windows. Never burned a frisbee using the utility. Itś simple, direct, and to the point with one right-click of the mouse. There should be a Mac port available should you need it. Google " UltraISO " to queue the site. Hopefully, this will assist your efforts to burn a fast and accurate Hardy installation ISO.
<glitsj16> Bladezor: you can do that by providing a grub boot splash image, this has more info --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (don't know the name of the specific image used in your example though, there's a "grub-splashimages" package you can install, might be in there)
<acrousey> sonicreind: thanks!
<legend2440> hkittysmoothie: so when you type  espeak hell in terminal you get error?
<Bladezor> glitsj16, alright thanks :)
<legend2440> hkittysmoothie: so when you type  espeak hello in terminal you get error?
<hkittysmoothie> legend2440 yes
<stiev> Could someone assist me with an LVM issue?
<fr500> stiev: ask the question
<hkittysmoothie> legend2440: here is what it says: http://pastebin.com/m68b7b1d7
<stiev> I had an LVM setup with a 500GB+500GB+500GB+300GB+1TB, and the first 500GB crashed, unrecoverable.
<stiev> I want to keep the LVM together, and the remainder of the data
<stiev> how can I do this?
<snowpunk98> Can someone help me figure out why a 2nd hard drive I just added to my system isnt showing up, I have mounted and its no where to be fuond
<amenado> snowpunk98-> what was your command to mount such drive?
<Mrevox11> Hello everyone.  I was just wondering what other visualizations someone might reccomend for rhythmbox. the Goon Viz just gets tiring.
<fbianconi> snowpunk mounted like in connected right?
<snowpunk98> Plugged drive in, created /mnt/Backup edited fstab, did mount -a
<legend2440> hkittysmoothie: i don't have espeak-data file in my home folder.  its in usr/share/espeak-data  do you have espeak-data folder in your home directory?
<amenado> snowpunk98-> try to mount manually
<snowpunk98> /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Backup ext3 defaults 0 0
<snowpunk98> is what I put in fstab
<snowpunk98> amenado, how do I do that
<amenado> snowpunk98-> man man; man mount  please
<hkittysmoothie> legend2440: I have an espeak-data folder in my home directory, but there's nothing in it.
<Mrevox11> Anyone?
<legend2440> hkittysmoothie: maybe try renaming that folder and then try and if that doesn't work try reinstall espeak-data
<snowpunk98> amenado, thats honestly not very helpful
<snowpunk98> I did mount -a and man doesnt say anything about manually mounting
<hkittysmoothie> legend2440: To what should I rename it?
<fbianconi> snowpunk98 it's sudo mount -a, or gksudo, you need adminstrative privileges
<legend2440> hkittysmoothie: espeak-data-bak
<snowpunk98> fbianconi, I already did that and the command runs fine but it doesnt show up
<fbianconi> snowpunk98 what "mount" says
<hkittysmoothie> legend2440: Yay, thank you, it works now.
<snowpunk98> /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/Backup type ext3 (rw)
<legend2440> !beer | hkittysmoothie
<ubottu> hkittysmoothie: Beer is always appreciated.
<garrett__> is the old xmms frontend floating around anywhere?
<snowpunk98> Or is it mounted and I don't get any new icon anywhere and now I can just write to it/
<Fezzler_> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<snowpunk98> Like no desktop or places icon
<hkittysmoothie> legend2440: I guess I owe you then :P
<fbianconi> do you have permissions to read there?
<glitsj16> snowpunk98: amenado might be helping after all, since the man for mount states that "defaults" implies nouser, so a regular non-root user wouldn't be able to mount it ..
<legend2440> hkittysmoothie: lol glad it worked
<fbianconi> snowpunk98 did you chmod +rx on that dir?
<snowpunk98> sudo chmod -R 755 /mnt/Backup
<snowpunk98> I did that
<amenado> snowpunk98-> after you have done a manual mount, see if dmesg  reflects such mounts
<snowpunk98> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<snowpunk98> oh well ill figure it out later, thank you for the help
<Gigadelic_IIDX> Shujah u in :P
<acrousey> !Food
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<Shpook> I have a laptop with Intel965 graphics, and it keeps freezing when I play any games. It seems to be related to OpenGL, but I'm not sure. Has anyone run into this?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> Shpook the system freezes?
<stiev> fr500: One drive crashed out of my 5-drive LVM. Now the LVM cannot be mounted, and I tried to take that drive out of the lvm with "vgreduce satavg --removemissing", but now the logical volume isn't even there
<bob3213243> Okay, I have yet to have someone help with me setting up accessing my my ubuntu box from windows vista.
<d343k> ? ok
<Bidget> can anyone help me getting my tv set up? I have it all hooked up and everything but Im getting an error when I try to enable it in the nvidia x server settings window
<bob3213243> Okay, I have yet to have someone help with me setting up accessing my my ubuntu box from windows vista.
<bob3213243_> Okay, I have yet to have someone help with me setting up accessing my my ubuntu box from windows vista.
<d343k> lol
<d343k> i dont think u can
<AgentHeX> someone i know is having problems playing DVD discs from totem and VLC.  the device appears to be mounted to /media/cdrom0, but playback fails.  does anyone have any diagnostics i can try to trace the problem?
<Bidget> yeah I think windows will only recognize ntfs partitions so you would need that at least
<acrousey> hey, i don't think that i downloaded the CD correctly because when I MD5 it through my DiskUtility on my Mac I get CRC32 $741DEDF6
<d343k> bob u can read files from linux to windows but i dont thin it works the other way around
<AgentHeX> Bidget: it recognizes FAT32 as well (vfat)
<acrousey> should i just try downloading again?
<Bidget> ah right yeah
<Bidget> forgot about that one
<amenado> bob3213243-> let me give you some hints, google for  putty and openssh on ubuntu
<AgentHeX> Bidget: it's kinda legacy, and since ubuntu has full r/w ability with NTFS, the point should be moot.  NTFS > FAT32 any day, but ext3 > either of those two
<wavve> Hi, I'm trying to install xinetd using sudo apt-get install xinetd and i keep getting the error E: Invalid operation
<wavve> is this a permissions issue?
<Bidget> AgentHeX, oh I know what fat32 is hahaha
<AgentHeX> ;)
<Bidget> just forgot about it as I havent used it in a long long time
<bob3213243> amendo done it and yeah. no go.
<kasra[k]> helloeverybody
<kasra[k]> *_
<bob3213243> amendo thx for the hints.
<kasra[k]> :P
<kasra[k]> I want to update my kernel
<Bidget> anyone know why Im getting an error when I try to enable my tv as a second display?
<kasra[k]> can i use kernels from kernel.org?
<kasra[k]> or i have to use ubuntu kernels
<kasra[k]> ?
<amenado> bob3213243-> no go? did you actually try to read any of those hints?
<kyleprager> I have a 64bit Hardy Haron install and it keeps freezing on me.  I can get it to freeze every time during an ubuntu kernel compile.  can someone help me troubleshoot?
<noonker> Hell oeveryone
<kasra[k]> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jetjie0932> HI
<bob3213243> Yes, I'm not coming here without killing myself over this all day.
<kyleprager> When i add "noapic" to my kernel line in grub it won't boot and keeps repeating a message saying "ata11.00: status: { DRDY }"
<kyleprager> i think noapic is messing with the SATA driver
<Eyes`Only> bob321324: can you ssh to your ubuntu box from your ubuntu box?
<stiev> is there someone who could help me with LVM problems here?
<bob3213243> amenado Yes I'm not coming to this without killing myself over it all day. the big issue is that the PuTTy / VNC fix is too complicated for the people I am trying to set this up for. Hence I am looking for a clean or simple way to access ubuntu from windows over the WAN.
<stiev> bob3213243
<Bidget> anyone know why Im getting an error when I try to enable my tv as a second display?
<stiev> bob3213243: do they just need to access files?
<bsd> hello I've a problem, 2 minutes ago mi computer got overheated I has happened 2 times and generally before it happens the machine gets frozen also the screen shows vertical color bars not like tv's it's color depens on what is displaying
<bob3213243> stieve they need read/write access. I was just told to try WinSCP
<Pithecanthropus> wols, are you there?
<AgentHeX> bob321324313243: are the clients ubuntu?
<Eyes`Only> bsd: sooo... you want us to tell you how to install a better heatsink?
<stiev> I've used that, but I prefer filezilla or filezilla portable. they just need to put the host as "sftp://ipaddress-or-dns"
<AgentHeX> heh...  totally butchered your name
<Bidget> bsd, it sounds like a hardware problem not a problem with ubuntu...
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: are the clients ubuntu or windows?
<bsd> bidget I think so
<bsd> bsd my first hard disk is damaged because of this problem
<Bidget> bsd, if your computer is overheating then you either need to clean it out and make sure all the fans are working or possibly install a new heatsink
<Pithecanthropus> wols: Just dropped in to say thank you for your help last night. Today I managed to fix the audio problems, and have been having a blast with Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu generic kernels ever since. This is a great OS, and I'm really happy so far.
<kyleprager> can someone recomend a boot option i can switch on that will make my ubuntu install stop freezing?
<kyleprager> noapic and nolapic haven't worked
<Bidget> kyleprager, have you tried the ubuntu alternate install cd? That's the one I had to use
<amenado> bob3213243-> you yourself need to understand how to setup the server services on your ubuntu so users from other host can login, start with ssh..then once you get that working, you have to then use an ssh client (putty)  to login
<bob3213243> agenthex windows is the one trying to access the ubuntu box.
<pw-> i've got a bit of a problem here, ubuntu seems to have installed the proper restricted drivers for my network card, yet i've got no connection
<kyleprager> Bidget: no, i havent tried that.  what is it?
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: if security isn't an issue, you can use FTP
<moo_cow> how can i check which 32 bit libs are needed for a program that is not a dynamic executable?
<bsd> bidget Everthing is working ok my heatsink is clean
<Bidget> kyleprager, hold on I will see if I can find a link for you. When I first installed I had to use the alternate install because my video card wasnt supported by the other one
<Bidget> bsd, then your computer probably isnt overheating
<bob3213243> amendo ssh and samba are setup I can login without issue via putty but it is too complicated dude.
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: if security is an issue, a VPN with samba on the ubuntu box might be more appropriate.
<stiev> bob3213243: try filezilla
<bob3213243> agenthex thx man.
<barbara> try winscp
<amenado> bob3213243-> complicated for whom?
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: also google search for mounting a ssh share on a windows machine
<bsd> bidget just the zone next to the mousepad gets really hot, last time it did heat was enogh to burn my hand when i touched it
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: i got some interesting results
<hkittysmoothie> I'm not getting any sound playback with espeakedit, sound playback works fine with anything else. Any help?
<Bidget> kyleprager, if you just go to the download page on www.ubuntu.com and check the box that says you want the alternate cd
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: "The SshClient program from www.ssh.com has a graphical file management
<AgentHeX> client (a front-end to sftp, I think).  It's free for personal use. "
<Bidget> kyleprager, you can try that one, if it still isn't working then you'll have to ask soemone else for help Im not an expert I just thought maybe you could give that a try
<bsd> Bidget: My computer is an Acer aspire 5100-5325
<kyleprager> Bidget: what alternate options would you recomend
<pw-> hmm, what happened to my pal ebotu?
<bob3213243> agenthex yeah the ubuntu box is all setup and I use it extensively via ssh no problem. the issue is just the people I am trying to do this want it very very simple.
<Bidget> kyleprager, well the alternate cd is just a different installer. My install kept crashing so I tried the alternate install cd and it worked fine
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: http://hartvig.de/2008/mounting-your-ssh-shares-in-microsoft-windows/
<bsd> I think the problem comes from factory beacuse since I got the computer I've been seeing color bars lately once in a while but I haven't noticed it was getting really hot
<Bidget> bsd, sounds like you'll have to call up acer and talk to them about it then. This is a forum for ubuntu support...
<d343k> anyone running a p5n32 se sli deluxe?
<bob3213243> agenthex thanks alot man. I was getting very frustrated. lol
<bsd> Bidget i will
<kyleprager> Bidget: i havent yet been able to undertand why its crashing so i wouldnt know what options to look into.  Are there any logs you would recommend checking to see what the problem is?  I've had it freeze the same using the nvidia driver and the open source nv driver.  and I've tried starting with noapic and nolapic (and all combinations thereof).
<AgentHeX> bob3213243: enjoy!
<AgentHeX> *raises glass*
<pw-> i've got a bit of a problem here, ubuntu seems to have installed the proper restricted drivers for my network card, yet i've got no connection
<Bidget> kyleprager, well Im no expert I was just saying maybe you could try the alternate install cd it might work for you
<d343k> i had that prolem PW-
<pw-> did you find a solution by chance?
<kyleprager> Bidget: ok, thanks!  i'll look into the alternate CD and see if it helps
<wbmj> pw : network manager isn't finding a connection?
<amenado> pw--> wired or wireless?
<Bidget> kyleprager, yeah you can find it at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<kcman> hello anyone help me install a wireless driver?
<pw-> wired, i'm not getting into the wireless problems yet, amenado
<kcman> lol ps
<kcman> lw
<Bidget> kyleprager, when you download it just make sure to check the box that says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop cd
<kcman> pw
<pw-> wbmj, network manager? >.>
<kyleprager> Bidget: ok
<amenado> pw--> which chip does your nic card have?
<AgentHeX> pw-: no dhcp?  try "sudo ifconfig eth0 <static ip> netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast <static subnet>.255"
<pw-> good question, amenado! how do i find out?
<pw-> will do AgentHeX
<henux> good morning
<hkittysmoothie> I'm not getting any sound playback with espeakedit, sound playback works fine with anything else. Any help?
<amenado> pw--> you search google for ubuntu and networking is a start...anyhow  its sudo lshw -C network
<AgentHeX> pw-: <static ip> would be an IP such as 192.168.0.10 and <static subnet> would be 192.168.0.255 given the static ip to the left
<kcman> i have disc and card and i have found online sources of "how to's" but i am not geting this thing to work anyone help?
<pw-> aye, thank you
<AgentHeX> pw-: if you can ping stuff, you're on the right track
<Bidget> anyone know why Im getting an error when I try to enable my tv as a second display?
<AgentHeX> Bidget: buggy restricted driver?
<d343k> anyone know any good studio programs
<wbmj> Bidget: what's the error message?
<Bidget> AgentHeX, Im not sure, I can read the error out to you that might help I guess
<Bidget> one sec I'll copy it
<kcman> bazhang you here man
<Bidget> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-1: 1600x1200@75 @1600x1200 +640+0, TV-0: 640x480 @640x480 +0+0' (Mode 2240x1200, id: 82) on X screen 0
<Bidget> Would you like to remove this MetaMode?
<kcman> ere4si you here?
<Bidget> and then I get a yes or no option
<pw-> amenado, which bit of the readout is my chip? product?
<AgentHeX> Bidget: you're trying to run 1600x1200 on a TV?
<Bidget> I have it set up for twinview with the tv on the left and the monitor on the right
<Bidget> AgentHeX, no I have a crt monitor thats 1600x1200
<Bidget> AgentHeX, the tv is set for 640x480 its just a regular tv
<AgentHeX> ok
<AgentHeX> Bidget: not very familiar with secondary displays in ubuntu
<AgentHeX> Bidget: i'm not much help here
<Bidget> AgentHeX, hmm
<Bidget> wbmj, any ideas?
<PradeepDebata> I am facing problem in coonecting gmail in pidgin
<wbmj> Bidget: Looks like you need to edit xorg.conf and add a X screen 1 with the tv mode lines included
<amenado> pw--> paste it in pastebin so we can all see and make comments
<pw-> ok
<Bidget> wbmj, hmm
<pw-> i'll have to type it out of course, no net connection and all, bear with me
<Bidget> wbmj, would you be able to walk me through that or is it pretty straight-forward
<kcman> anyone know were to get my belkin wireless drivers
<amenado> pw--> you have a net connection, you are chatting with us
<pw-> on my desktop PC, aye, but not on the ubuntu laptop
<amenado> pw--> you have those usb dongles? can transfer file to that and then post
<pw-> ah, yes.
<wbmj> Bidget: it is pretty straight forward.....xorg is seeing one monitor for both screens....if you edit xorg.conf you will see the first screen setting ... and the second bellow it
<pw-> i have a few dozen of those around here somewhere
<Fut_> Could someone kick "fut?"
<Bidget> wbmj, ok where do I find the file?
<Fut_> Not sure why it doesn't disconnect. I was on hours ago.
<Bidget> Fut_, I wouldn't worry about it it will probably disconnect eventually
<AgentHeX> you'll be Fut__ next time :-D
<wbmj> Bidget also make sure you add the second screen at the bottom of xorg where it says ServerLayout
<Fut> lol
<PradeepDebata> ﻿ I am facing problem in coonecting gmail in pidgin
<PradeepDebata> plz help me
<wbmj> Bidget /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bidget> k
<amenado> PradeepDebata-> those are not really ubuntu specific, perhaps you can find some help in a gmail or pidgin channel?
<wbmj> Bidget hope it works......make sure you cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup just in case
<PradeepDebata> amenado: but its not working in ubuntu pidgin
<PradeepDebata> previously i able to access
<kcman> can some one help me with this wireless card install?
<Bidget> wbmj, alright I'll take a look at it and see if I can figure it out
<wbmj> Bidget : good luck
<PradeepDebata> amenado: but from a week i could not acess gmail in pidgin
<amenado> PradeepDebata-> there was a bug a couple of weeks back, dont know if the patch has been made available
<amenado> PradeepDebata-> also try to use google for additional help if you cant get it here
<hkittysmoothie> I'm not getting any sound playback with espeakedit, sound playback works fine with anything else. Any help?
<PradeepDebata> amenado: thanx,let me try
<conduit4sale> hi.  i am trying to install xmms2.  i downloaded the files from synaptic package manager but I dont know how to install the files.
<wbmj> kcman: what is the problem?
 * amenado rants... seems like most just ask give me give give me without bother to do some leg work of googling
<pw-> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m744228c7
<wbmj> Amenado: LOL
<conduit4sale> i searched for how to install and it talked about configuring the files first then building
<kcman> wbmj yeah i have this brand new belkin wireless card you know so i can get my new linux box out of the corner of the living room and avoid the wives wrath
<conduit4sale> but the commands htey give dont work on the terminal
<dr_martins> Hey! Help me! I can't apply damn EMERALD-theme! When I running "Emerald --replace" (w/ & w/o SUDO) theme is applying, but if only I close the terminal - thme is cancelling too
<kcman> wbmj i am just looking for the drivers and like i said i found the how to online but the site it takes me too is only leading me around in circles
<Rat409> dr_martins: do it from the run command box
<amenado> pw--> marvell
<orphean> dr_martins: hit Alt-F2 and do it from there
<pw-> gibberish ._.
<wbmj> kcman: you should try ndisgtk then download the Belkin firmware
<pw-> though googling that got me an image of ubuntu being used in a marvel comic
<pw-> which is pretty sweet
<Rat409> conduit4sale: you don't need to build it its in repos,if synaptic installed it run the command
<kcman> wbmj i guess i am just a nut case i found the dirvers i have the file but i am not quite sure what to install i unziped the file but i dont know which to run inside???
<Rat409> kcman: what card/chip?
<wbmj> kcman : should be something like bcml...
<kcman> wbmj here is the site i am using i am past the unzip part i just dont understand the next set of instructions.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-belkin-f5d7010-wireless-card-with-pci-id-1799701f-on-fiesty.html
<Rat409> ok broadcom doze driver i use is bcmwl5
<jkoltner> Hi guys... on Ubuntu 8.04 here, how do I find out which /dev/tty* is the physical serial port on my PC?
<wbmj> Rat409: Thanks I couldn't remember the name
<Rat409> ndiswrapper -i path/to/that/file then ndiswrapper -l to list it then modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<laughtear> hello friend... i need a help for configuration editor. i just want to see my partitions on the desktop when i start the system immediately, anybody have an idea?
<Rat409> i used a forum script that unloads ssb,b43,then loads ndiswrapper
<amenado> jkoltner-> ttyS0
<pw-> amenado, i am not having any luck with network settings, everything is grayed out it seems
<GunSlinger`x> any1 knows wat yum xactly?
<jkoltner> Thanks amenado, I'll try that
<amenado> pw--> you have to be priviledged user to reconfigure i/o like your network settings
<PradeepDebata> In connecting to gmail in pidgin,,it is showing SSl connection failed
<Rat409> GunSlinger`x: yum is fedora's cli pkg tool
<pw-> hmm
<GunSlinger`x> Rat409, same as apt-get install?
<diegoweichafe> hola
<lextori> I'm having issues with playing videos, anytime i play a video file, in either totem, or realplayer I get a black screen and the computer becomes unresponsive. Any help in even figuring out the problem would be apprecated.
<diegoweichafe> alguien que hable español
<jpds> !es | diegoweichafe
<ubottu> diegoweichafe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Shujah> lextori, got restricted packages?
<Rat409> GunSlinger`x: no doesn't work in ubuntu,has a diff syntax
<diegoweichafe> ok
<diegoweichafe> hello
<diegoweichafe> someone
<kenami> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<laughtear> hello friend... i need a help for configuration editor. i just want to see my partitions on the desktop when i start the system immediately, anybody have an idea?
<diegoweichafe> to help me
<lextori> Shujah, I'm pretty sure, how would I check that
<laughtear> ...friends... (accidentally)
<jpds> diegoweichafe: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<kenami> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<diegoweichafe> ok
<kenami> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kenami> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jpds> !msgthebot > kenami
<ubottu> kenami, please see my private message
<conduit4sale> i tried to start the xmms2 server but i got this message
<conduit4sale> sudo apt-get update
<conduit4sale> whoops
<conduit4sale> don@don-laptop:~$ xmms2d
<conduit4sale>  INFO: ../src/xmms/log.c:36: Initialized logging system :)
<conduit4sale> ERROR: ../src/xmms/ipc.c:881: Couldn't setup IPC listening on 'unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-don'.
<FloodBot3> conduit4sale: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conduit4sale> FATAL: ../src/xmms/main.c:476: IPC failed to init!
<lextori> Shyjah, are you asking about ubunut-restricted-extras, or something else?
<jkoltner> Cool, /dev/ttyS0 it is... although oddly it seems that you have to restart minicom to get it to actually open a new port
<jkoltner> Plus I'm having flashbacks to Telix/Procomm Plus from the old DOS days
<Ayabara> I get "/bin/sh: Illegal option -p" in my terminal on Hardy. Anyone know what this means? Some missing package maybe?
<conduit4sale> is there no gui for xmms2?
<error404notfound> how can I do this: Configure the system to send its hostname to the DHCP server and request the MTU setting from the DHCP server using /etc/dhcpclient.cnf
<pw-> i cannot get my wired network to work, even though i apparently have the proper driver
<rytis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162369
<jpds> Ayabara: Does the script have "!#/bin/sh -p" at the top? if so try removing the "-p".
<conduit4sale> thanks rytis
<lextori> I am having issues with playing videos, anytime i play a video file, in either totem, or realplayer I get a black screen and the computer becomes unresponsive. Any help in even figuring out the problem would be apprecated.
<Rat409> lextori: you using compiz?
<annie_g> Where is the FireFox 3 Temporary internet files folder located ? ?
<lextori> Rat409: I'm not sure, that's having effects on right?
<Rat409> annie_~/.mozilla/firefox/default unless you have another profile
<Rat409> lextori: yes
<annie_g> Rat409: Thx
<lextori> Rat409, then yes
<Rat409> disable it try it then
<Rat409> seems a common problem
<lextori> rat409, okay, will do and thanks
<manguy> i have a multidimensional array like this: http://pastebin.com/m6e3c1131  and i am trying to sort it by the date field.  which function should i be looking at to do this?
<error404notfound> how I request MTU from DHCP at boot time?
<manguy> oops sorry wrong chan
<nirupama> Hi
<laughtear> good morniiiing, anybody could response?..:)
<nirupama> I have a hp compaq dc 7800p machine
<nirupama> not able to shutdown
<dr_martins> HELP! I can't run "run command box" (Alt+F2) for 2 days! I don't understand what the problem, because 2 days ago i've ran it simply by pressing two keys: Alt and F2
<nirupama> using ubuntu
<nirupama> help needed
<bsd> mirupama: Maybe there's something wrong with acpi
<Ayabara> jpds: the script did have that in the header, but I can't remove it, since it's a script in the toolchain we use for compiling code at work
<tanath> can anyone help with this? trying to upgrade postfix failed because of this: postalias: fatal: open /etc/aliases: Permission denied
<tanath> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 64 2006-03-17 16:40 /etc/aliases
<rizkhan> error updating the kernel in 8.04
<Rat409> nirupama: ctrl+alt+f2 sudo shutdown -h now
<Rat409> nirupama: after logging into vc2
<bsd> tanath: have you tried using sudo?
<tanath> bsd, i was.
<DamienG> Can anyone tell me the name of a good video editing program?
<nirupama> Rat409, did that but still same problem of system halting
<Rat409> wow
<tanath> bsd, was doing a system upgrade, but failed because of that
<kenami> marmelaati enters and outs
<DamienG> Can anyone tell me the name of a good video editing program?
<rizkhan> error updating the kernel in 8.04 ???
<jpds> Ayabara: best ask the programmer who wrote it why it's needed then.
<_plague_87> how to cange a ubuntu OS,i wont to make my own ver.
<bsd> tanath: :O what if you try running the upgrade again
<_plague_87> and make install
<tanath> bsd, no one's responding in #ubuntu+1 though
<conduit4sale> rytis: can you have a gui for xmms2 if you are using hardy heron or is it only compatible with breezy and dapper
<tanath> bsd, well, i tried to reinstall/upgrade it directly, but still gives the same error
<Ayabara> jpds: it works on our build server, and I see someone there has symlinked /bin/sh to bash
<bsd> DamienG: Try Kino
<tanath> bsd, and all the ones that follow that depend on it and are unconfigured
<nirupama> Rat409,
<nirupama> ?
<jpds> Ayabara: That would explain it. Ask someone to change the header to  #!/bin/bash -p ?
<laughtear> i need help
<Rat409> !remaster _plague_87
<ubottu> Rat409: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wbmj> tanath : sudo apt-get -a upgrade
<PradeepDebata> how to connect ssl connection for gmail in pidgin
<jasonago> is there a graphical ppp dialer for ubuntu just like the kpp of kde?
<bsd> you should erase all the upgrade packages installed and its configuration and then restart again
<Ayabara> jpds: thanks for the assistance :-)
<bsd> tanath: have you tried it?
<tanath> wbmj, E: Command line option 'a' [from -a] is not known.
<jasonago> is there a graphical ppp dialer for ubuntu just like the kppp of kde?
<bsd> tanath: you should erase all the upgrade packages installed and its configuration and then restart again
<_argh_> question.. is 8.04 jeos fully an LTS distribution?
<tanath> bsd, it think's i'm up-to-date now :-/
<Rat409> jasonago: wvdisal is ncurses,probly GnomePPP
<kcman> rat409 i am using the belkin notebook wireless g card version 7
<tanath> bsd, say what?
<GunSlinger`x> ncurses?
<kcman> rat409 the one on this page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-belkin-f5d7010-wireless-card-with-pci-id-1799701f-on-fiesty.html
<kcman> rat409 i have the file they say to d/load but i am not quite sure how to run the driver so that it installs
<wbmj> tanath: sorry....sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<tanath> wbmj, keeps complaining about permission denied
<jasonago> i'm still using a dialup connection using a winmodem...conexant hsf modem...There was actually NO DRIVER for winmodem except linuxant drivers which are CLOSED and with fee...LUCKILY, Dell is distributing the same linuxant driver for free as an OEM for their laptops...
<bsd> tanath: I was saying you should erase all the upgrade packages installed and its configuration and then restart again the upgrade
<tanath> bsd, uh, you didn't even bother to reword that...
<tanath> bsd, :P
<R0b0t1> Hmm
<massmc> hi, is there a command to flush ram at all?
<tanath> bsd, what do you mean by 'erase'?
<bsd> tanath: lol
<wbmj> tanath: bsd is right at this point you'll need to clear apt's cache
<tanath> ok
<DeadNed> what is a good way to start evolution mail minimized?
<bsd> tanath: yes, I'm meaning that you should clean the apt cache
<R0b0t1> I'm having a problem with my keyboard in Ubuntu. When I try to type, nothing happens except its like the home row is all of the number keys (I'm in Mac OS atm)
<R0b0t1> But changing the keyboard layout from System
<tanath> ' sudo apt-get autoclean ' right?
<R0b0t1> Doesn't work at all, and it commences to do nothing.
<bsd> yes
<geek_inn2> how to connect 2 bluetooth phone?
<tanath> bsd, no help
<bsd> tanath: why?
<tanath> bsd, no change. still complains about permissions
<tanath> bsd, i don't know why it's doing that. it has root perms...
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Rat409> kcman: it applys then
<kcman> hello raddy
<bsd> tanath: well
<tanath> bsd, postfix failed because of this: postalias: fatal: open /etc/aliases: Permission denied
<kcman> rat409 i dont understand i am still like within 48 hours of using this os for the first time
<raddy> I just saw the artwork for 8.10 version of ubuntu
<geek_inn2> how to connect 2 bluetooth phone?
<geek_inn2> in ubuntu
<raddy> It looks really really great
<DigitalNinja> I'm currently running Dapper on all of my servers. Is there a way to get the Hardy Heron version of php etc... installed on Dapper?
<raddy> and innovative
<Rat409> kcman: just copy paste the commands from the tutorial
<raddy> I wish it to be graduted for inclusion
<tanath> bsd, what could cause it to get permission denied?
<kcman> rat409 ok but the one step run in the dir how do i get to that dir i am not quite sure
<raddy> It would even paint Gnome a Hi-Fi look
<R0b0t1> I have a problem with my ubuntu keyboard preferences. I cannot type into any window except for the login window, and trying to change the keyboard layout does not work. Trying to restore the defaults doesn't work. Is there a way I can fix this?
<massmc> hi, is there a way to flush ram cache?
<GunSlinger`x> can any1 help me to install n configure file in tar.gz format?
<Rat409> kcman:  you can unpack it anywhere in your home folder,doesn't matter just use appropriate path to the windows driver for the ndiswrapper -i command
<jasonago> DigitalNinja: I think there are php backports???
<tanath> DigitalNinja, you could temporarily change your repo list to hardy, install/upgrade it (with necessary dependencies), and change back
<AgentHeX> GunSlinger`x: tar zxvf <filename> ; ./configure
<kcman> massmc i know restarting the machine will clear all cashe that is old school trick though
<AgentHeX> GunSlinger`x: something like that
<bsd> tanath: I don't know
<bsd> maybe group permission
<kcman> rat409 can you give me example if the unzipped folder is on my desktop?
<R0b0t1> kcman: If you want to totally clear the ram, thats pretty useless, as it will make the machine do _nothing)
<DigitalNinja> jasonago: Thanks!
<R0b0t1> _*
<Rat409> raddy: i'd go to ubuntu package search check backports
<DigitalNinja> tanath: That sounds scary
<massmc> kcman, good idea lol. I should have thought about that ;)
<tanath> DigitalNinja, 'tis odd...
<DigitalNinja> tanath: I don't want to break things by doing an upgrade
<kcman> robot1 like i said that is really old school trick
<R0b0t1> I have a problem with my ubuntu keyboard preferences. I cannot type into any window except for the login window, and trying to change the keyboard layout does not work. Trying to restore the defaults doesn't work. Is there a way I can fix this? (I'm on a differen't OS on the same computer, my keyboard is one of the new Mac Aluminum ones)
<GunSlinger`x> thats it AgentHeX ? no other package needed?
<bsd> tanath: Have you looked for support at Postfix's web site?
<tanath> DigitalNinja, well, it was said there's no show-stopper bugs, so i thought i'd try it
<tanath> bsd, nope
<R0b0t1> kcman: flushing the ram will remove all of the instructions, as in, the computer will not do anything. Thus, you will need to restart.
<Rat409> kcman: cd /home/you/Desktop/folder then sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/you/Desktop/folder/filename.inf
<AgentHeX> GunSlinger`x: i have no idea what tar.gz file you're working with.  usually gzipped tarballs containing source code will have to be unzipped, configured, compiled, and installed.
<bsd> tanath: you should
<tanath> i just hope i'm not screwed on reboot
<wbmj> tanath have you tried to purge postfix?
<R0b0t1> I have a problem with my ubuntu keyboard preferences. I cannot type into any window except for the login window, and trying to change the keyboard layout does not work. Trying to restore the defaults doesn't work. Is there a way I can fix this? (I'm on a differen't OS on the same computer, my keyboard is one of the new Mac Aluminum ones) -.-
<kcman> rat409 just so as i am clear there is no simple click files for dummies like me???
<tanath> wbmj, well, that made me have to remove lsb & rkhunter... :-/
<Rat409> kcman theres gtk-ndiswrapper in repos
<AgentHeX> you run "tar zxvf <filename>.tar.gz" to untar the file (the x switch is to extract an archive), you run ./configure if you're in the same folder on the command line that you just extracted and the configure file is there.  you run "make" to compile the package after the configure script has been run.  then you run "make install" (typically as root with "sudo make install") to install the package to its necessary directories.  this is NOT a uni
<GunSlinger`x> thanks AgentHeX
<wbmj> tanath: but it did remove postfix?
<tanath> wbmj, yes
<tanath> wbmj, now removing the next in line :P
<DigitalNinja> tanath: I would upgrade but the email software I'm using requires Dapper
<wbmj> tanath: you should be able reinstall now
<tanath> wbmj, i appear to be fully upgraded now.... but with 2 packages held back for some reason
<tanath> linux-doc openbox
<Rat409> tanath: thats normal sometimes
<Rat409> just ignore it
<wbmj> tanath: sound like you're out of the woods
<Jason2gs> Hai R0b0t1
<tanath> Rat409, nah, just needed to poke aptitude. it's going now
<Jason2gs> I lub you enough to answer :)
<tanath> wbmj, indeed. thx
<R0b0t1> I have a problem with my ubuntu keyboard preferences. I cannot type into any window except for the login window, and trying to change the keyboard layout does not work. Trying to restore the defaults doesn't work. Is there a way I can fix this? (I'm on a differen't OS on the same computer, my keyboard is one of the new Mac Aluminum ones)
<tanath> wbmj, i figured postfix was more necessary, so didn't try that
<wbmj> tanath: no prob
<absbs> what is the difference between kubuntu and kubuntu remix?
<R0b0t1> Fine... I'll just post it on the forums -.-
<hkittysmoothie> I'm not getting any sound playback with espeakedit, sound playback works fine with anything else. Any help?
<Rat409> tanath: postfix should be available in hardy
<arquebus> anyone know if the problem with the nvidia 8xxx series video card drivers are ever going to be fixed in ubuntu?
<tanath> Rat409, i just upgraded to intrepid :P
<Jason2gs> *Kills everyone with fire and bolts out of here*
<tanath> methinks i should reboot now
<windowsXP> guys whats up
<kcman> rat409 the gtk does not do anything
<windowsXP> ubuntu is a direct rip of windows.
<windowsXP> sorry to burst your guys' bubble
<AgentHeX> windowsXP: you got enemies here.  this chat room ain't big enough for all of us
<windowsXP> whatever
<windowsXP> if you wanna disagree then fine
<windowsXP> but dont call me a troll because of it
<kcman> thanks windows for stoping bye
<AgentHeX> you are a troll ;)
<Assurbanipal> good day...
<windowsXP> why do you think you guys are becoming so popular?
<windowsXP> whats different about ubuntu?
<windowsXP> and how is that similar to windows?
<kcman> if your such a fan of windowsxp why are you not updating or something
<AgentHeX> it doesn't get infected with viruses and malware?
<Assurbanipal> can someone help me through? i tried to install oxygen openoffice, but things didnt go well
<windowsXP> haha
<windowsXP> i force reboots on updates, dont worry about it
<AgentHeX> ﻿when windows catches up to linux, let us know.
<windowsXP> oh please
<windowsXP> the notion that linux gets no viruses
<kcman> little hard to write viruses for something that is your cookie cutter os
<AgentHeX> i didn't say it never gets them, but it's far less succeptible given restricted user priviliges
<windowsXP> ok so you had the chance to build an os with security in mind
<windowsXP> but you're still ripping windows
<AgentHeX> anyway, when windows supports ext3 among a host of other filesystems, let me know
<windowsXP> the same OS you talk trash about
<windowsXP> you're piggy-backing off its popularity
<windowsXP> so just accept that
<AgentHeX> uh...
<kcman> is there a mute button here
<AgentHeX> i wish
<windowsXP> laf no there's not
<windowsXP> im sorry that you're hearing the "other side"
<windowsXP> i know how painful it is
<AgentHeX> it's like listening to a banshee on crack
<windowsXP> when the same OS you're stealing and driving SUN microsystems into bankruptcy
<windowsXP> right
<windowsXP> it's that bad
<kcman> oh there is pain but not on my part i am fine you talk all your trash you want your only wasting your time
<AgentHeX> kcman: but he's wasting MY time, too :-D
<windowsXP> laf
<HappyHater> how are they stealing from windows?
<windowsXP> wasting time because someone disagrees
<windowsXP> typical inux user
<kcman> agenthex sorry i know
<windowsXP> give it a few more versions, you'll get the picture if you havnen't by now
<kcman> typical windows cant spell
<windowsXP> laf
<Assurbanipal> can someone help me through? i tried to install oxygen openoffice, but things didnt go well
<kcman> thought you had spell checker
<R0b0t1> I have a problem with my ubuntu keyboard preferences. I cannot type into any window except for the login window, and trying to change the keyboard layout does not work. Trying to restore the defaults doesn't work. Is there a way I can fix this? (I'm on a differen't OS on the same computer, my keyboard is one of the new Mac Aluminum ones)
<AgentHeX> no, wasting my time because i'm trying to argue with an ass
<windowsXP> robot1: switch to windows xp
<windowsXP> it fixes your problems
<jussio1> windowsXP: you are offtopic for this channel, please desist
<windowsXP> yeah yeah
<windowsXP> i gotta go grab food
<windowsXP> i just wanted to stop by and let you guys know where your inspiration comes from ;)
<AgentHeX> windowsXP is outdated.  windowsVISTA is the new hotness, right?
<windowsXP> lol no.. vista sucks
<conduit4sal1> can you have a GUI with xmms2 on hardy heron
<kcman> far from it all the windows boxes that i support all day break on all the same things in different ways
<windowsXP> until ubuntu innovates I'll always complain
<windowsXP> until you stop ripping, i'll always complain.
<kcman> you would think that the same os would take the same fixes and stay working
<AgentHeX> and even then...
<kcman> anyhow
<carib909> Can someone tell me what is wrong with the following syntax please  sudo cp alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2 ¨/media/ Non System Data/Downloads¨
<_plague_87> windowsXP /part
<AgentHeX> yup
<_plague_87> haahahahahah
<kcman> rat409 you still here mate
<dr_martins> HELP! The situation: I'm applying EMERaLD-theme via "emerald --replace', but if only I close the terminal - theme is cancelling! What can I do?
<windowsXP> yeah im gonna /part
<windowsXP> just remember where you fuckers come from ;)
<_plague_87> :)
<AgentHeX> bwa ha ha ha
<kcman> was he like the chicken or the egg
<_plague_87> hi's gone
<_plague_87> :)
<SitUbuntuSit> dr_martins, try running it with alt-f2
<carib909> Can someone tell me what is wrong with the following syntax please  sudo cp alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2 ¨/media/ Non System Data/Downloads
<AgentHeX> well, his IP resolves if anyone wants to take a peek 63.252.64.254
<Sorres> hello. i installed freecol (http://www.freecol.org/) but when i try to launch it nothing happens, im totally new to linux so im sure its an easy solution
<SitUbuntuSit> carib909, you can't use spaces... /media/Non\ System\ Data/Downloads I think
<conduit4sal1> HI im trying to install a GUI for xmms2 on hardy heron
<carib909> Sittbuntusiit that is the name of the drive. So what do I use as the name?
<dr_martins> SitUbuntuSit, tryed running via alt-f2 with checking "in terminal" and w/o checkbox:
<dr_martins> with: running terminal and the story is repeating - if I close it - theme is cacnelling
<dr_martins> w/o: nothing happened
<brianlightfoot> Hello everyone I'm having a issue displaying Full screen games at 800x600 on my Samsung 17" lcd monitor & latest Nvidia drivers
<SitUbuntuSit> carib909, you need to find its location. do you know where it is?
<dr_martins> brianlightfoot, where you get the drivers?
<SitUbuntuSit> dr_martins, try #compiz?
<illdecree> could anyone here help me w/a graphics issue im having?       im having a hard time getting the resolution configured right. my monitor is only being displayed at the upper left corner of the screen, leaving the rest of the screen off the monitor
<carib909> Yes I know
<jasonago> what's the prob of windowsxp? I mean the person awhile ago...
<InvalidCo> does anyone have a clue why mplayer would say "Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd (No medium found)"
<InvalidCo> I'm trying to watch a dvd
<Assurbanipal> can someone help me through? i tried to install oxygen openoffice, but things didnt go well
<AgentHeX> illdecree: you'll probably want to edit your xorg.conf file
<error404notfound> how can I change resolution of the Terminals located at Ctrl+alt+F1 , F2 etc?
<InvalidCo> and I have installed libdvdcss and compiled mplayer from svn source
<illdecree> agenthex: i have tried numerour times to edit that file, but it keeps telling me that i do not have permission
<brianlightfoot> dr_martins the drivers are from Ubuntu gusty restricted repos
<GunSlinger`x> then use gedit...
<SitUbuntuSit> illdecree, gksu gedit filename
<lucas__> hello... i dont know why firefox closes everytime i watch youtube...........
<kcman> okay i have to ask a question about ndiswrapper
<dr_martins> and what videocard you have?
<Sir_Fawnpug> InvalidCo, this may sound rediculously obvious, but do you have a DVD in your DVD drive?
<error404notfound> anyone?
<InvalidCo> Sir_Fawnpug: yes
<AgentHeX> illdecree: what's your editor?  you'll prolly have to edit with sudo on the command line
<brianlightfoot> Dr_martins the card is a nvidia 6600
<InvalidCo> hmm
<InvalidCo> I lifted my laptop to a different angle while executed mount /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd
<SitUbuntuSit> AgentHeX, if he is using an editor outside of command line, use gksu, not sudo
<InvalidCo> and now the dvd drive is making a weird noise :O
<kcman> rat409 you still here
<Sir_Fawnpug> InvalidCo, ahh, just checking. Well, what do you get when you ls -l /dev | grep "dvd"
<brianlightfoot> and it currently displays opengl games at much higher rez then 800x600
<kate_mins> Hello , does tar.gz have size limit ?
<SitUbuntuSit> AgentHeX, so gksu gedit filename would work. NEVER use sudo and open any program outside of terminal.
<illdecree> im just using gedit
<carib909> how to do a root copy by drag and drop?
<SitUbuntuSit> gksu gedit filename illdecree from command line or alt-f2
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, I think the tar format has a size limit. I'll have to look it up for you.
<AgentHeX> what's the risk of using "sudo gedit /filename"?
<GunSlinger`x> can sum1 help me concerning asterisk??
<ravengirl> greetings
<InvalidCo> Sir_Fawnpug: symlinks and dvdrws pointing to scd0
<kcman> is anyone here that can help a linux dummie like me?
<AgentHeX> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<AgentHeX> ok
<brianlightfoot> but when I try fullscreen mode at 800x600 I get a unsuported mode message my samsung lcd
<InvalidCo> Sir_Fawnpug: I mean symlinks named dvd and dvdrw
<SitUbuntuSit> AgentHeX, it can do odd things to permission... you can use gksudo or gksu
<Sir_Fawnpug> InvalidCo, do you have read permission on /dev/dvd?
<illdecree> im having a major prob here.... i spose NOW i can edit xorg.conf... but im not sure what values to put there... i cannot find them anywhere
<carib909> ubottu was that a response to me?
<SitUbuntuSit> AgentHeX, there is a kdesu as well i believe
<ubottu> carib909: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ravengirl> I am trying to get dvd player funtioning on ubuntu 8.04
<dr_martins> brianlightfoot, like mine =) but I have GT. Try to check off the driver option in System - Administrative - Device Drivers
<brianlightfoot> I had 800x600 fullscreen working on fiesty
<ravengirl> running dell 1525
<kate_mins> Sir_Fawnpug: ok thanks
<InvalidCo> Sir_Fawnpug: yes, I tried sudo mplayer already
<carib909> Anyone know how to do a root copy by drag and drop?
<InvalidCo> but I think this is a hardware failure >:(
<brianlightfoot> dr_martins it is unchecked
<kcman> can anyone help me with my wireless card
<SitUbuntuSit> carib909, gksu nautilus if you must i guess
<AgentHeX> SitUbuntuSit: i typically use vi on the command line, so running apps with sudo is what i do.  i tend not to launch graphical apps from the terminal.
<SitUbuntuSit> AgentHeX, me too... much cleaner i think
<dr_martins> brianlightfoot, well! If it won't to run - try to check it! =)
<carib909> What is gksu nautilus? How do I use that?
<AgentHeX> !gksu carib909
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gksu carib909
<SitUbuntuSit> carib909, opens filemanager with root permissions
<AgentHeX> !gksu | carib909
<ubottu> carib909: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SitUbuntuSit> you can drag and drop files
<AgentHeX> !nautilus | carib909
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<illdecree> still not working
<AgentHeX> pfff...  stupid ubottu
<carib909> Thanks. I´l try that
<kcman> help please
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, according to the FSF's manual for tar, there aren't any intrinsic limitations to the format concerning file size. However, you still may have to deal with filesystem limitations.
<carib909>  gksu lester
<conduit4sal1> hi im trying to install a frontend for xmms2.  i downloaded esperanza onto my desktop.  how do i cd to the folder in the terminal?
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/tar.html
<Flannel> conduit4sal1: Just install esperanza from the repositories
<kcman> i need some help if anyone can spear some time
<brianlightfoot> really the thing that I don't get is that if I set my desktop rez at 800x600 it displays fine but fullscreen games I get that invalid mode message if I display higher rez the games work but ETQW at the much higher rez is just to slow on my pc
<greyspacebt3> Does Anyone have a link that might help me get my ALFA AWUS036H usb antenna able to surf the web, or in managed mode. Many thanks as I have been searching for weeks.
<kate_mins> Sir_Fawnpug: what is the Ubuntu filesystem limitations for file size ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, well, it depends on which filesystem you've chosen. If you're using ext3, I think a single file can be 36GB, but I might be mistaken about that
<brianlightfoot> but I'll try checking the nvidia drivers in the restricted drivers manager I think I updated my nvidia drivers manually awhile back
<Flannel> kate_mins: It depends on how the filesystem was set up, it can be anywhere from 16G to 2T
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0' reports: "Link detected: yes." A link between which two points is meant here?
<kcman> i need some help can anyone help me
<xnv> kcman: You have to specify your problem first.
<Flannel> !anyone | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kate_mins> Flannel: what is the filesystem default file size ? (ubuntu 8.04)
<leeash> I have a really silly question about open office, if someone has a moment.
<xnv> leeash: What did we just get done telling kcman?
<greyspacebt3> Please,
<greyspacebt3>  help me get my ALFA AWUS036H usb antenna able to surf the web, or in managed mode. Many thanks as I have been searching for weeks.
<kcman> sorry i just got it guys give me a second to rewrite it
<leeash> Well, I don't want to draw out a long question if no one is interested in giving it a shot.
<leeash> :)
<xnv> leeash: OK, then, yes, I know the answer to your question. Now ask it. :-)
<greyspacebt3> like my long and clear question for example
<leeash> Basically I'm wondering why using the same fonts I'm getting different page lengths in OO than in Word (which I have to use for school related reasons).
<leeash> It seems that the fonts are appearing larger in Word.
<Flannel> kate_mins: How big is your partition?
<leeash> So when I export my .odt to .doc and then open that in Word everything gets pushed down a few pages.
<wols_> cause neither word nor OOo are typesetting programs
<wols_> even when they pretend otherwise
<leeash> I realize that.
<leeash> I use LaTeX for anything important.
<kate_mins> Flannel: 500GB
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, did you let ubuntu repartition your harddrive, or did you do it manually?
<leeash> I just thought there might be something about the way the two programs render the fonts that I could tweak.
<leeash> Other than simply changing the font size.
<xnv> leeash: You might also try asking in #openoffice.org
<Flannel> kate_mins: Actually, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (thats an L)
<leeash> Excellent idea.
<b0rris> is there a program equivalent to speedfan for windows?
<yowshi> whats a good altetrnative to cpu-z?
<greyspacebt3> How do I install the USB ALFA antenna in Ubuntu
<kcman> i am trying to install drivers for a wireless adapter i found a page that is a good how to but i am stuck with how to get the inf and what not to install so i can use my wireless card
<_jdd_> b0rris: i think fancontrol is about equivalent
<kate_mins> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m1defd85d
<Flannel> kate_mins: Or, if you know which device it is (/dev/sdXY) you can just give the output of this: sudo /sbin/dumpe2fs /dev/sdXY | grep "Block size"
<GunSlinger`x> how to make bluetooth working in ubuntu?
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, actually I just looked up the maximum filesize value on an ext3 partition, and it looks like the maximum size of a file can be 2TB.
<b0rris> cheers, i modded my psu fans and thier loud as without control
<leeash> Also. Does anyone here run Ubuntu on a Macbook?
<_jdd_> b0rris: also, I think it's in the package lm-sensors
<Flannel> kate_mins: what is the output of: sudo /sbin/dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep "Block size"
<bluefoxx> has anyone else encountered problems booting 8.04 with a floppy device in the system? for me if theres a floppy in a system it gets stuck and goes to "busybox intramfs" and then nothing
<leeash> My battery indicator in Ubuntu decided to stop working and now always shows 0% battery life, even after a full charge.
<uur> hello
<b0rris> yup i found a howto thread about it, thanks alot
<greyspacebt3> leeash,, did you put your battery in backward...?
<greyspacebt3> kidding
<leeash> The hardware indicator still works fine.
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, so theoretically you could put everything on your harddrive into a tar archive
<uur> how can i install objective c compiler on ubuntu?
<Flannel> kate_mins: don't need to pastebin, it should only be one line (and we really just need the number)
<Sir_Fawnpug> uur, look for gcc in synaptic
<uur> i installed gcc but it does not compile objective c programs
<Sir_Fawnpug> uur, I'm not exactly sure what the exact package name is (I haven't messed with objective C any), but I believe there is GCC's objective C compiler in apt
<Sir_Fawnpug> uur, well gcc itself is just the C compiler
<kate_mins> Flannel: Block size:               4096
<uur> by the way, i don't have synaptic,ii don't have x
<Flannel> kate_mins: Alright, your max file size is 2TB
<kate_mins> Flannel: thanks for your help :) can i ask you another question ?
<Flannel> kate_mins: Yep
<Sir_Fawnpug> uur, try gobjc
<kcman> i cant get the drivers for my wireless card to install
<uur> ok thank you Sir_Fawnpug, i'll try it
<sjdurfey> im using fedora9, but ive chrooted myself into the filesystem of a liveCD version of LinuxMint, and aptitude is having issues reaching the repo's to download some packages i need, is there a problem with the repos right now, or could a config be effed up?
<leeash> Ah well.
<leeash> Thanks for the help.
<Flannel> !mintsupport | sjdurfey
<leeash> Cheers
<ubottu> sjdurfey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<uur> not gobjc
<uur> where do you think i can find what the apt-get name is?
<sjdurfey> ahhh, ok, i didnt know which server that was on
<kate_mins> Flannel: what is the best compression tool in ubuntu ?
<Flannel> uur: apt-cache search [blah blah]
<schrjeff> uur, try going here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<Decepticon> how do i make a deb out of source
<greyspacebt3> does anyone have a ALFA
<Sir_Fawnpug> uur, gobjc, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gobjc, should be the name of the package
<chriswr> is there any good proxy programs for ubuntu?
<Bubulle> !packaging | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jpds> !proxy | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<Flannel> kate_mins: Well, most people either use gzip or bzip2, (.gz and .bz2)  But the compression amount depends on what sort of data youre compressing as much as what compression method you're using.  Either would be a fine choice
<b0rris> 7-zip is good for compression
<jpds> chriswr: Err, maybe tinyproxy and squid?
<Aku> abeyy
<chriswr> jpds: ok , thnx ill check them out
<uur> hm, i think my ubuntu is not hardy, how can i learn what version it is?
<mahesh> help>>   i wana set up php in ubuntu.....(new user)
<Flannel> uur: lsb_release -a
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, to add on to what Flannel said, you can tell tar to use gzip with -c and bzip2 with -j.
<kate_mins> Flannel: i never used .gz tool , can you give me an example how i can compress folder with her sub-folders ?
<uur> ok, its gutsy
<schrjeff> uur, they have information for all of the different versions
<Sir_Fawnpug> kate_mins, try tar -czf my_archive.tar.gz <files>
<Flannel> kate_mins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mahesh> help>>   i wana set up php in ubuntu.....(new user)
<schrjeff> the homepage takes you to hardy though
<chriswr> is anyone familiar with medusa?
<Bubulle> kate_mins, you can do it using gnome, right-click on a folder and select create an archive.
<Flannel> kate_mins: Theres a graphical tool which will make it easy.  You actually do it in two steps.  gz only compresses a single file, so first you have to make all the files into a single file (called a tar).  Its a two step process (except you don't see the steps individually usually).  This is why you sometimes see .tar.gz (which is sometimes shortened to .tgz)
<Flannel> mahesh: What do you want to do with the php?  a web server?
<gaelfx> I just installed a DVD-burner on my lappy, can someone help me get Ubuntu to recognize that it's a DVD-burner?
<Daniel^_> the "send / recieve" button in evolution is inactive, it worked fine yesterday, how come it has suddenly been disabled since yesterday?
<kcman> rat409 you still here
<gaelfx> right now, it thinks it's only a cd/dvd rom
<VoRoN> hi, all, how can i make a twinview mode as a session?
<uur> ok is there any explanation for that, the package name is really gobjc but when i say "sudo apt-get install gobjc" it says "couldn't find package gobjc"
<kcman> i need some help with my ndiswrapper
<chriswr> is anyone familiar with medusa? if so , can anyone help me with recovering a password with it , or point out a tutorial?
<greyspacebt3> where can I get a answer to a simple Ubuntu question?
<zhopoyeb> anyone know of any good network logon cracker?
<gaelfx> greyspacebt3: just ask the question
<Flannel> uur: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy gobjc, pastebin that.
<schrjeff> uur: try gobjc-multilib
<greyspacebt3> gaelfx,, I would like to have wireless internet , and I have a ALFA card
<mahesh> flannel:: iam a student doing project with php.... i wanna set up php, apache, mysql... so help!! plz
<Flannel> mahesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<uur> tried all of these but still not working...
<uur> what kind of problem is that?
<Flannel> uur: Pastebin the output of that command
<uur> ah ok
<uur> sorry
<uur> in a minute
<Flannel> uur: No problem
<chriswr> is anyone familiar with medusa? if so , can anyone help me with recovering a password with it , or point out a tutorial?
<mahesh> flannel:: ok i'll check
<gaelfx> greyspacebt3: give me a minute
<BLep> hey
<BLep> i have a question
<BLep> what's the unstable realease of ubuntu called in debian is called sid
<BLep> on debian what is it called?
<BLep> sorry in ubuntu what it is called
<Flannel> BLep: What?  sid is debian
<BLep> i meant ubuntu =)
<Flannel> BLep: Ubuntu doesn't have an "unstable" release like debian does.
<greyspacebt3> gaelfx,, I am not going anywhere,,, thanks
<BLep> does it have testing Flannel
<BLep> ?
<Flannel> BLep: Right now we have the development version (its alpha software currently) of the next release.  Its not really fit for use.
<BLep> does hardy have the latest packages version installed?
<greyspacebt3> gaelfx, If you want results , I would be glad to paste what I have done so far.
<Flannel> BLep: What?
<gaelfx> greyspacebt3: try this: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Alfa
<Flannel> BLep: Hardy has the latest as of Hardy's version freeze (more or less)
<BLep> im asking does hardy has the latest versions of packages?
<mrtimdog> Gnome panel drawers... Do they usually pause for a second or two after the first icon when sliding open?
<Sir_Fawnpug> BLep, not all of the packages in Hardy are bleeding edge, but in most cases their current enough
<gaelfx> not sure which card is yours, but it should be listed there, if it'll work
<jeeves__> does anyone know what would cause a lengthy longin time with ProFTPd?
<BLep> Sir_Fawnpug: on which version of ubuntu i can get the latest. packages?
<BLep> ?
<BLep> so i can put it in my sources.list
<Flannel> BLep: assuming you want a stable system, Hardy has the latest you'll find.
<kcman> i have to download with this command "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" but utils is not there only common is there so when i go to install using the command sudo ndiswrapper -m i can not use it because i have commons not utils anyone help me
<BLep> Flannel: nope i do not want a stable pc =)
<BLep> that's why im asking
<Flannel> kcman: I believe its ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Sir_Fawnpug> BLep, to be honest, I'm not sure. Ubuntu, like most other distros, usually does extensive testing on packages to make sure they are stable.
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, how's it going?
<gaelfx> greyspacebt3: try this: what have you tried so far?
<BLep> so what can i do
<Flannel> BLep: Intrepid is the next version.  Intrepid support/questions are handled in #ubuntu+1, and the topic there will tell you how to upgrade to it.
<chriswr> is anyone familiar with medusa? if so , can anyone help me with recovering a password with it , or point out a tutorial?
<Flannel> Howdy jeeves__
<greyspacebt3> gaelfx... I have done this so far. http://pastebin.com/m25768104 It is there, but it doesn't work. I'll check out your link now. thanks
<jeeves__> Flannel, anything I can help with in here?
<gaelfx> can someone help me make recognize my DVD-burner?
<Sir_Fawnpug> BLep, well it depends on the package developer. Most of them have CVS or subversion, you could compile from source in those cases.
<Flannel> jeeves__: Help with whatever you feel comfortable helping with.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Some of them distribute .debs of their own
<BLep> so ubuntu does not have something like debian sid. sarge woody etc?
<mohd> hi
<Sir_Fawnpug> BLep, I'm mostly a gentoo user so I'm not sure. Flannel seems to indicate that it doesn't.
<Flannel> BLep: No, the release system is different.  Each version sticks with whatever versions of software it was released with (plus bugfixes/security patches).  New versions of software are put into the next release
<GibbaTheHutt> BLep, not really, you can always try betas or older versions though, just depends waht you are after
<BLep> im after betas
<chriswr> is anyone familiar with medusa? if so , can anyone help me with recovering a password with it , or point out a tutorial?
<Flannel> BLep: so, Hardy was shipped with version X of foobar, Version Y is released tomorrow, and will never be in Hardy.  You'll need to upgrade to Intrepid (8.10) to get version Y.
<Sid_Z> 大家好
<andrew777> hi
<gaelfx> ni hao
<andrew777> wo hao
<Flannel> !cn | Sid_Z
<ubottu> Sid_Z: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<uur> i cannot pastebin, why do you think?
<jussio1> Flannel: barring backports of course...
<Flannel> jussio1: Right.  But thats a little different.
<uur> my post tripped spam filter, why is that?
<Flannel> uur: Enable javascript, put a name
<jeeves__> Flannel, is there a good program for Ubuntu that does the same things as dreamweaver?
<jussio1> jeeves__: kompozer
<Flannel> !html | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<andrew777> what is the minimum requirement for ubuntu 5.04???
<jeeves__> jussi01, thanks.  I'll have a look
<Flannel> andrew777: You shouldn't be using 5.04
<andrew777> i have old computwe
<andrew777> computer
<andrew777> i want to install ubuntu 5.04 on my old computer
<Flannel> andrew777: You're better off finding a linux distro thats tailored to older computers.  If you used 5.04, you'd have security vulnerabilities that would never be patched
<redduck676> any hints on how to control my fan speed? i have a lenovo 3000 N200.
<andrew777> what distro for 128 mb of ram
<chriswr> anyone know what the best screen recorder would be for a lot of movement
<andrew777> pentium II
<Sid_Z> OK..I am just seeking some chinese guy, and there is, hehe
<Sir_Fawnpug> andrew777, you might check out Damn Small Linux or Knoppix.
<andrew777> ok, i will thanks
<Flannel> andrew777: Try xubuntu.  Also, DeLiLinux is for older computers, DSL, yeah.
<andrew777> i don't want live cd
<redduck676> andrew777: debian. openbsd. depends on what you want to use the computer for.
<chriswr> anyone know what the best screen recorder would be for a lot of movement???????
<Sir_Fawnpug> andrew777, you can configure DSL to run as a regular installation (My school's LUG used to sell thumbdrives with it on it)
<uur_> http://sudrap.org/paste/3944/ this is the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy gobjc
<it-linux> Guys, I'm sorry, where could I download DSL? Because the last download it's not working
<jeeves__> Flannel, thanks again
<andrew777> where i can get driver for linux]
<uur_> i could not pastebin, so i posted it on another websitye
<ikonia> andrew777: driver for what ?
<andrew777> vga
<ikonia> andrew777: you don't need drivers
<ikonia> andrew777: ubuntu's xorg has most drivers you need packaged in
<ikonia> andrew777: what video card is this for ?
<Flannel> uur: Pastebin your sources.list.  I'm fairly sure I know the problem, I'd just like to be sure
<IdleOne> it-linux, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<andrew777> intel 82815
<chriswr> anyone know what the best screen recorder would be for a lot of movement???????
<ikonia> andrew777: that looks like it's supported
<Sir_Fawnpug> andrew777, the svga driver should work, but if it doesnt, i810 might work as well. Either way, xorg usually comes with thoe drivers because they're so common
<uur_> where is sources.list file?
<ikonia> uur_: /etc/apt
<Flannel> uur: /etc/apt
<andrew777> i use dsl on my computer, and  the interface very ugly
<microwaver> Hello y'all, anyone else experiencing issues with the screensaver in xubuntu?
<ikonia> andrew777: then join the DSL support groups, this is for ubuntu
<kcman> flannel i got the file but i am not sure there was another file i was supposed to down load to make my belkin adapter work can you help further
<ikonia> andrew777: DSL has a different setup than ubuntu which may cause you issues
<andrew777> there is irc for dsl?
<kaushal> hi
<ikonia> andrew777: #dsl ?
<Utalcn2me> andrew777, how about debian with icewm?
<Sir_Fawnpug> !dsl andrew777
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsl andrew777
<saltedlight> hi. what is the solution tu update some modules in F-Spot? those from this picture: http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/3936/capturecranuo0.png
<Billyium> Question will Bigfish games work on Ubuntu?
<kaushal> when i do ls -l | wc -l
<kaushal> i get 4
<ikonia> kaushal: and ?
<kaushal> but there are only 3 files
<Flannel> Billyium: When shockwave is available for Linux
<kaushal> 1216021903996  test  test1
<ronin12345> I live in china and pay for a VPN connection in the US to get arround the filter. but having it always on is a bit slow I only want to make certain blocked websites go through the vpn how would I go about doing this?
<Billyium> damn
<andrew777> 1 year again will available
<Flannel> Billyium: Oh, sorry.  Um, it depends on if theyre shockwave or flash.
<uur_> here is the sources.list http://pastebin.com/d746af534
<Billyium> well farm frenzy
<tobago> i have a mdb-file and want to import it into openoffice db. can you give me an hint?
<ikonia> kaushal: ls -la shows . and .. too
<ikonia> kaushal: ls | wc -l
<gaelfx_> ok, my computer seems to know that I have a DVD+-RW, but when I insert a blank DVD, nothing shows up. Can anyone help?
<kaushal> ok
<Billyium> checking
<kcman> flannel you there
<tobago> doing it by "opening an existing database", there is an issue.
<h2i> hello, knights isn't recognizing the chess engines that i've installed using synaptic
<Flannel> uur: uncomment (remove the #) lines 9, 16, 25, and 29
<WonTeR> how to fix gcc on root -> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS \n \l
<h2i> anyone know what the solution may be?
<nextplace> How can I check open ports on my Hardy System?
<ikonia> WonTeR: what do you mean fix it ?
<ikonia> WonTeR: what's the problem ?
<WonTeR> the gcc dont work
<Flannel> uur: You'll need to use sudo to open the file (alt-f2, gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list")
<ikonia> WonTeR: explain
<h2i> nextplace: openVAS
<ikonia> nextplace: what are you running on hardy ?? "netstat -a | grep LIST" will show all ports that your box is listening on
<andrew777> what is better, knoppix or deli linux?
<nextplace> h2i: it explains by itself?
<ikonia> andrew777: personal opinion, try them both
<kcman> i was using the "how to's" off of this page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-belkin-f5d7010-wireless-card-with-pci-id-1799701f-on-fiesty.html now i am stuck any thoughts?
<WonTeR> 1 sec
<zhopoyeb> anyone know of any decent network logon brute force apps?
<ikonia> andrew777: read documentation, This channel is for ubuntu support only
<h2i> nextplace: openVAZ**
<Flannel> kcman: Using ndiswrapper you need to have windows drivers usually.  The wiki should have instructions.  I can't give you anything better than the wiki
<h2i> or even nmap
<mavsman4457> Hi, whenever I plug in my flash drive or external hard drive it gives me an error and says that it is unable to mount it, any ideas?
<h2i> nextplace: there's documentation
<kcman> flannel i was using the following link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-belkin-f5d7010-wireless-card-with-pci-id-1799701f-on-fiesty.html
<gaelfx_> can someone please help me resolve a hardware issue?
<nextplace> h2i, ikonia: thx you guys
<ikonia> gaelfx_: ask the question
<cornered> hi Shady59067
<h2i> gl
<Flannel> kcman: I'd use this instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Shady59067> cornered: howdy
<Flannel> kcman: Halfway down that page (if you need it), it'll explain how to use ndiswrapper
<zhopoyeb> what wireless card do you have?
<Billyium> How would i se if it is flash or shockwave
<cornered> are you in pilot point?  i'm in Allen
<Billyium> im pretty sure its flash
<Shady59067> cornered: Sanger actually
<cornered> small world
<gaelfx_> ikonia: I have several times, but no one responds. my dvd-burner is not working, when I insert a blank dvd+r, nothing shows up
<ikonia> gaelfx_: what happens when you put in an audio cd ?
<Flannel> Billyium: If its flash, it'll work.  I think if you right click, it'll be apparent whether its flash or shockwave
<gaelfx_> ikonia: it works fine
<ikonia> gaelfx_: what about a blank cd
<uur_> i've uncommented these lines, but still couldn't find package :(
<gaelfx_> ikonia: nothing, can't burn in any program
<Shady59067> ikonia: good to see you again =P
<Flannel> uur: After you uncomment and save, sudo apt-get update, and then you'll be able to install
<uur_> ah ok, sorry
<ikonia> gaelfx_: do hou have /dev/dvdrw
<gaelfx_> checking...
<gaelfx_> ikonia: it appears not
<ikonia> gaelfx_: what about /dev/cdrw
<gaelfx_> ikonia: that one I have
<gaelfx_> ikonia: I just added the burner, if that helps in any way...
<ikonia> gaelfx_: when did you add the burner ? have you rebooted since you added it ?
<jeeves__> microwaver, good, you're here!!  I said hi to you in #joomla, but you took off
<microwaver> jeeves__, aha :) I was relogging ;)
<gaelfx_> ikonia: added today, computer was off when I added it, do I need to reboot again?
<uur_> thank you, Flannel, this time it works!
<Billyium> damn
<ikonia> gaelfx_: shouldn't need to
<Billyium> i cant tell if it is
<it-linux> ﻿IdleOne : Thank you
<Flannel> Billyium: At the bottom of the right click menu, does it say "about flash" or "about shockwave"?
<Billyium> no it just says properties
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ethtool eth0' reports: "Link detected: yes." A link between which two points is meant here?
<ikonia> gaelfx_: is /dev/cdrw a link to a device, such as scd0 ?
<gaelfx_> ikonia: sysinfo seems to know what kind of drive it is, but when I check the properties from nautilus, it says everything unknown
<ikonia> bullgard4: normally means there is no cable plugged in
<Billyium> well its on a flash game site
<ikonia> bullgard4: sorry, means there is a cable plugged in
<gaelfx_> ikonia: right on the money
<ikonia> gaelfx_: ok, do you have 2 cd/dvd drives in this machine ?
<gaelfx_> ikonia: it
<bullgard4> ikonia: How is the ethtool command able to detect if there is a cable plugged in?
<ikonia> gaelfx_: it ?
<gaelfx_> ikonia: 's a lappy, no space for that ;)
<exot> hello all, I would like to enable a connection to my office from outside, I have ubuntu server. any leading points ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's not - it's responding to "link_status" from the network card
<ikonia> gaelfx_: ok perfect.
<gaelfx_> ikonia: they put the ' too close to enter
<ikonia> gaelfx_: so if you put in a blank cd - it does nothing, it doesn't mount "blank cd" on your desktop ?
<gaelfx_> ikonia: correct
<hkittysmoothie> How can I set the window buttons on my panel so that they do not look like buttons? The way they are now looks really ugly with a transparant panel
<ikonia> gaelfx_: thats quite odd as it can see it's a burner hence the /dev/cdrw device
<Billyium> http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:6zanLaFizVIJ:www.farm-frenzy.com/+about+farm+frenzy&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=us
<chriswr> is anyone familiar with medusa? if so , can anyone help me with recovering a password with it , or point out a tutorial?
<Billyium> meh ill try
<gaelfx_> ikonia: I'm getting the feeling I'll need to make the link myself...?
<ikonia> gaelfx_: nah, that should be for dvd only, you've already got the cd one
<WonTeR> how to install gcc on Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS \n \l
<ikonia> WonTeR: apt-get install gcc
<ikonia> WonTeR: or the "gcc" package in synaptic
<bullgard4> ikonia: Is there a manpage describing the 'link_status' signal?
<ikonia> bullgard4: no
<gaelfx_> ikonia: ok, so how do I teach Ubuntu about my new hardware?
<WonTeR> apt-get install gcc
<WonTeR> Reading package lists... Done
<WonTeR> Building dependency tree... Done
<WonTeR> Package gcc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<WonTeR> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<WonTeR> is only available from another source
<FloodBot3> WonTeR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> gaelfx_: it seems to know
<WonTeR> E: Package gcc has no installation candidate
<ikonia> WonTeR: install the "build-essential" package
<weezelding> what free virtual machine would support a usb when windows xp is the guest os?
<gaelfx_> ikonia: ok, I'll try to reboot again and see if it figures it out
<ikonia> WonTeR: I suspect gcc has been updated to gcc 3 and gcc 4 in seperate packages
<Pilkington> i still get lost trying to get this messenger working, heh.. atleast it's on now
<gaelfx_> ikonia: be back in a few probably
<ikonia> gaelfx_: its most off, as it see the cdrw part
<ikonia> gaelfx_: but even though it sees that, it doesn't want to use it
<weezelding> and vmware is out of count
<Pilkington> anyway, i was wondering what are my chance of getting games to run on my ubuntu? :S
<ikonia> gaelfx_: before you go, can we do a quick test ??
<gaelfx_> ikonia: surely
<ikonia> Pilkington: as in windows games ?
<it-linux> ﻿Pilkington : what kind of games do you want?
<ikonia> gaelfx_: install a package called "gnomebaker"
<Pilkington> ikona, aye
<ikonia> Pilkington: thats all down to wine, nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pilkington> it-linux, steam games, HL2, guild wars, older command and conquer games and stuff
<gaelfx_> ikonia: I already have k3b and Brasero, do you still want gnomebaker?
<ordinateur> j #servhome
<ikonia> gaelfx_: are you on kde ?
<Pilkington> ikona, i mean.. will they be playable? i hear they're really poor performance :S
<it-linux> ﻿Pilkington : use wine
<ikonia> Pilkington: again - nothing to do with ubuntu, thats down to wine
<gaelfx_> ikonia: no, just using some progs from their side
<WonTeR> .
<Pilkington> ikona, uuh, i take it you guys don't know >_<
<ikonia> gaelfx_: I only suggest gnome baker as its linked into gnome (I'm wondering if the issue is hal)
<ikonia> Pilkington: what part of "nothing to do with ubuntu" is unclear
<Pilkington> i'll go try it randomly see if i get it working, thanks i guess :S
<Pilkington> i just figured i'd log into the support channel to get suppor.. my bad
<Pilkington> bye guys
<ikonia> Pilkington: your missing the point
<gaelfx_> ikonia: well, I couldn't burn using the CD/DVD Creator in the Places menu, so I'm not sure that's the problem
<ikonia> Pilkington: how well the games work will depend on how well wine works with the game
<gaelfx_> ikonia: but you could be right
<ikonia> gaelfx_: I'm hopefull gnome baker will give a better error
<it-linux> ikonia: he doesn't get the message
<__ryan__> should run the cd burning app from a terminal to see if it shows any errors in the terminal
<ikonia> __ryan__: cdrecord is next on the list
<it-linux> ikonia : which one better, Gnome baker or Breasero?
<Ayabara> any solutions for video editing on linux?
<ikonia> it-linux: up to you,
<WonTeR> how to install that "build-essential" package
<ikonia> WonTeR: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gaelfx_> it-linux: you could give k3b a try, I think it's pretty good
<dudeperson> hi i cant figure out how to burn dvds with nerolinux
<__ryan__> ikonia,  i just meant a normal app even, it tends to throw more output to the terminal that may not have been seen
<gaelfx_> it-linux: but I haven't used it with DVDs yet...
<it-linux> formerly before I installed 7.10,  I ued Gnome baker, but now when I installed 8.04, It bring me Brasero
<WonTeR> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<WonTeR> Reading package lists... Done
<WonTeR> Building dependency tree... Done
<WonTeR> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<Sorres> hello. i installed freecol (http://www.freecol.org/) but when i try to launch it nothing happens, im totally new to linux so im sure its an easy solution
<WonTeR> damn
<ikonia> WonTeR: are you using ubuntu
<WonTeR> yes
<WonTeR> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS \n \l
<WonTeR> this one
<ikonia> WonTeR: I'm on a 6.06 box now and I can see both gcc and the build-essential package, what have you done to your sources.list
<genii> WonTeR: Did you do yet:  sudo apt-get update             ?
<it-linux> ﻿gaelfx_ : why don't you try it? 8.04 build in with Brasero, so far I used it, it burning well, no errors on CD
<Billyium> iam sick of this shit
<WonTeR> genii now i make it
<ibrahim> Hello, When the fglrx driver will support DRI-2 ? I have a lot of problem with videos and opengl applications when compiz enabled.
<WonTeR> now it work
<penguim> hello! when I install unixODBC ,it appear:configure: error: cannot find correct Qt headers!
<genii> ibrahim: Ask ATI/AMD, not us
<gaelfx_> ikonia: error given by gnomebaker: :-( unable to INQUIRY: Input/output error
<WonTeR> now gcc is fixet
<dudeperson> i'm switching back to vista
<gaelfx_> ikonia: not looking useful
<it-linux> ﻿gaelfx_ : well have you try Brasero?
<WonTeR> genii & ikonia thanks for helo bro
<gaelfx_> it-linux: yeah, it's pretty decent
<genii> WonTeR: np
<WonTeR> genii & ikonia thanks for help* bro
<gaelfx_> it-linux: never had a problem anyways
<gaelfx_> it-linux: I just prefer k3b cause I get a little more control
<it-linux> ﻿gaelfx_: Okay, I supposed
<gaelfx_> it-linux: or maybe I just don't know well enough how to use Brasero
<it-linux> ﻿gaelfx_ : well It more simple
<it-linux> ﻿gaelfx_: want to try it out?
<gaelfx_> it-linux: true, true
<gaelfx_> it-linux: not right now, I need to get my DVD-burner up and running proper first
<gaelfx_> ikonia: I'm gonna go, thanks for the help
<gaelfx_> have a good one everybody
<it-linux> ﻿gaelfx_ : okay
<FreeSystem> hello
<it-linux> hello too
<it-linux> ikonia: are you a single fighter today?
<cmsturm> cswords
<it-linux> ﻿FreeSystem : are you gonna ask for help or something?
<kcman> flannel i have the driver i am just stuck at how to change directories in the terminal so that way i am in the one with the files required to make the driver work
<Flannel> kcman: cd
<ikonia> kcman: are you still trying to build a driver ?
<it-linux> ﻿kcman : what kind of driver do you have?
<ca42> I have 10 machines and all of them mount my home dir via network. Now i want to be able to ssh into them without a pass. Shouldn't it be enough to place my bubkey in authorized_keys ONCE ?
<ca42> bubkey -> pubkey
<ikonia> ca42: no as you'll need to get the host machine key of each
<chriswr> anyone know of a good linux brute forcer?
<kcman> i got all my how to knowledge off of this page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-belkin-f5d7010-wireless-card-with-pci-id-1799701f-on-fiesty.html flannel i went to your page to see if i could use anything there and got lost
<ikonia> chriswr: why ??
<ikonia> ca42: you may want to turn off host based authentication
<chriswr> ikonia: password recovery
<ikonia> chriswr: for what ?
<ca42> ikonia: But all machines use the same home dir.. so i whatever i cahnge it's the same on all machines...
<chriswr> ikonia: myspace, i swaped internets from wildblue to bellsouth and i forgot my password so i cant get a email from them
<kcman> it-linux i have rtl8185_linux_26.1027.0823.2007 as my driver
<ikonia> ca42: exactly, but the machines are not the same - only the home dir
<boguh> hi, how can i use ls to sort by date?
<ikonia> chriswr: thats nothing to do with ubuntu - mail myspace and they will rest it
<ca42> ikonia: Hmm so i have to create a pub key on each machine and put that in the authorized_keys file ?
<chriswr> ikonia: oh ok ,  didnt know they do that , thnx
<it-linux> ﻿kcman : I think it is a wireless usb driver, is it true?
<ikonia> ca42:  no no no
<sachin> asdsd
<ikonia> ca42: your public key is used based
<ikonia> ca42: so your %100 in what your saying
<sachin> fghg
<ikonia> ca42: however, turn of hostbased checking as although each machine mounts the same /home partition, they are different machines with different "host keys"
<ikonia> sachin: do you have a question
<kcman> it-linux no this is a pmci card for a laptop
<ca42> ikonia: Hmm and those host keys are stored where ?
<kcman> it-linux i just bought it at my px
<ikonia> ca42: look in your sshd_config - they are basiclly added to client's "known_hosts" file
<it-linux> ﻿kcman : oops..I'm sorry, I can't help you..try to ask ikonia
<kcman> ikonia i guess yes i am still trying to build a driver
<ikonia> kcman: which device was this for
<ca42> ikonia: Hmm ok but it is not enough that they are in there right ?
<kcman> a belkin pmci wireless adapter
<ikonia> ca42: no, hence why turning off your host based checks should be ok
<ca42> ikonia: hmm ok i'll try that
<it-linux> thank you
<Shoopuf> Anyone notice that when a website forces full screen in Firefox/Ubuntu that it overlaps all the panel? :( Is this an Ubuntu problem?
<sgt_keroro> Shoopuf: I think this also happen at windows, when you go to fullscreen mode it also the taskbar
<specialesthak> hi there
<hellop> can somone do me a favor and pastebin the output of "ls -la /dev"  ??
<ikonia> hellop: why ?
<Julouste> How could I get a listing of the packages I have installed in order of size?
<Sorres> im trying to install java, and it says to insert the root password, where do i find that?
<ikonia> hellop: that file system is personal to each system
<hellop> ikonia, I accidently reset all the permissions
<ikonia> hellop: reboot and it should re-create all those devices
<hellop> you can encrypt the paste and give me the pass..
<ikonia> hellop: just make sure /dev/null and /dev/console are rw rw rw by all
<hellop> ikonia, someone in #debian said that rebooting will reset sys and proc but not dev
<ikonia> hellop: you don't need to see it, reboot and udev will recreate them
<ikonia> hellop: is this on an ubuntu system or a debian system ?
<kcman> ikonia how do i find the device id i am almost donw
<kcman> done
<Shoopuf> Sorres: There is no root password, you gotta use "sudo"
<Julouste> Sorres: to set root passwd,  do "sudo passwd root"
<ikonia> Julouste: we don't recommend that
<Julouste> oh , sorry
<hellop> ikonia, debian
<belkinhelp2> I have an interesting problem.  It seems that lm-sensors is giving me an erroneous reading.
<Shoopuf> !root | sorres
<ubottu> sorres: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<belkinhelp2> temp 3 is 62C
<ikonia> hellop: so why are you asking for an ubuntu file system ?
<belkinhelp2> but when i do a terminal hddtemp my hard drive is showing an actual 28C
<hellop> ikonia, because it's a deb derivative and no one in debian would pastebin the perms of their /dev dir
<belkinhelp2> how do i change lm sensors to give me the correct output?
<ikonia> hellop: 1.) thats not a reason to get debian support in here 2.) rebooting will let udev recreate your devices with the correct permissions
<hellop> thanks for the help ikonia
<Shoopuf> Anyone notice that when a website forces full screen in Firefox/Ubuntu that it overlaps all the panel? :( Is this an Ubuntu problem?
<ikonia> Shoopuf: didn't you get a response that windows also did this ?
<ikonia> Shoopuf: if your worried log a bug
<digitaltao> hey, is there a daemon tools type program for Ubuntu IE: Allows me to mount an ISO as a drive?
<Shoopuf> sorry i missed the reply...
<ikonia> digitaltao: you can do that with "mount", the file system type is "loop"
<chriswr_> does linux run IPv6?
<digitaltao> ikonia: eh could you give me an example of the syntax?
<ikonia> chriswr_: yes
<belkinhelp2> also....no fan reading
<TiMiDo> hey does anyone in here have Deskjet d2300 so i can installed it in ubuntu
<sidelil> Hello everybody. I've got a film on DVD and i want to back it up. I managed to copy it on my HD, how can i write it on a disk now? (Something like CloneDVD on windows) Thanks
<TiMiDo> is not working
<belkinhelp2> so i have 3 temp readings one of which is wrong
<belkinhelp2> and no fan readings
<chriswr_> ok
<belkinhelp2> whats the best way to troubleshoot lmsensors?
<TiMiDo> hey does anyone in here have Deskjet d2300 so i can installed it in ubuntu
<TiMiDo> is not working
<ikonia> digitaltao: mount -o loop $image.iso /$mount_point
<belkinhelp2> or do you suggest using some other monitor
<TiMiDo> any ideas?
<digitaltao> thanks ikonia
<Unislash> hey all, i'm having trouble installing a compiz plugin using git. Can anyone help me out? :)
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, what exactly do you mean by not working, most HP printers work out of the box in ubunut?
<TiMiDo> MatthewV, not working
<TiMiDo> do i need to download some kind of drivers?
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, does the printer show up in System --> Administration --> Printing ?
<TiMiDo> yeah it does
<TiMiDo> but it does not want to print out
<pugsly> hey room!  df is reporting my root FS as 100% used and i'm trying to find out where all my damn storage space went
<pugsly> is there a commandline tool for identifying abusurdly large files?
<Sorres> ok, so i have downloaded the java files, but i dont understand what i have to write in the command window to launch the installation
<jpds> pugsly: du path/to/files
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, and is the printer set as a Deskjet d2300?
<jpds> pugsly: see "man du"
<TiMiDo> yes it odes
<TiMiDo> *does
<TiMiDo> but it does not print
<exon> is there a way to store all the updates somewhere so i can use them for a second computer instead of download it 2 or  3 times?
<ikonia> exon: a command way is to build your own mirror
<ikonia> !apt-mirror | exon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> exon: look at a perl script called "apt-mirror"
<MatthewV> exon, there is also an apt proxy - I'll look it up for you in a moment
<TiMiDo> any ideas MatthewV
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, I'm taking a look now
<TiMiDo> ok
<yowshi> grrr i hate conky even when i copy someone elses conky.conf file it doesnt work
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, apparently it generally works: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_D2300
<tillux1> heya :) where is "OGRE_HOME" probably located?
<andycan> Where can i see the last applied updates? I think the latest xorg-ati caused (EE)-s in my Xorg.log
<digitaltao> ehhhh, i now want to unmount this ISO and when I right click it on the desktop and click unmount i get an error that says it is not in the fstab and that i am not root
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, you could install hplip and then try run hp-toolbox to see what that's got in there... on that link there is also a PPD, if you wanted to try manually providing a PPD - other than that, i dont know...
<hellop> why would chmod -R 644 /lib  make /bin/ls not work?     I guess the directories need execute perms?
<MatthewV> exon, if you havn't found it yet, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy would help..
<ikonia> hellop: binaries need to be able to interact with the libs in some situations
<zerwas> hm, ein programm braucht eine datei aus dem gleichen verzeichnis, aus dem es gestartet wurde. das geht auch. aber nicht, wenn ich einen GNOME starter mache ...
<ikonia> !de | zerwas
<ubottu> zerwas: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andycan> Is there a log file that logs the last applied updates/packages??
<ikonia> andycan: /var/log/dpkg.log
<TiMiDo> MatthewV, it says in here that the printer cannot connect
<TiMiDo> why is that?
<zerwas> ikonia, i am sorry. typo.
<ikonia> zerwas: not a problem
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, usually that's cause the cable isnt plugged in or the printer's off ;) i just checked what happens with my psc 1400 and the moment i plugged it in it was automatically detected and told me it was ready for printing :S
<Unislash> ﻿hey all, i'm having trouble installing a compiz plugin using git. Can anyone help me out? :)
<Bod> Unislash, compiz problems are best asked in #compiz-fusion
<Unislash> ah, k then :)
<Unislash> thanks
<Bod> your welcome
<TiMiDo> it says here MatthewV device communication Error Device communication error
<andycan> After the last "xorg-driver-fglrx" update from proposed repos I get the "(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch." in my Xorg.log, also my input was all scrambled, i had to restore my old xorg.conf and then kill compiz because of the white screen of death
<tillux1> hm, so does anyone know where OGRE_HOME could be located?
<Bod> tillux1, what is OGRE_HOME?
<TiMiDo> that error im getting
<tillux1> Bod: well, probably the place where the libogre libs are installed... I don't really know, that's why I'm asking
<MatthewV> TiMiDo, yeh if it's showing up in Printing Administration but you're getting that error, I'm not sure... try googling that error with your printer model... there isn't much else i can do
<Bod> tillux1, im not sure what it is your looking for but you could use locate if you know its name -- eg --   locate OGRE_HOME          or whatever the name is
<chriswr> can anyone help me install this ubuntu package located here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Gamefu?content=36846 ?
<TiMiDo> it says here cannot print: device is busy or not avaliable please check device and try again?
<TiMiDo> usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 6 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xC302
<TiMiDo> usblp0: removed
<TiMiDo> i get that with dmesg
<vlt> Hello. Does anyone know a software synthesizer I can control with my keyboard? I want to play some chords and melodies w/o concting an external MIDI keyboard on my notebook. Is this possible?
<chriswr> can anyone help me install this ubuntu package located here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Gamefu?content=36846 ?
<Bod> chriswr, which one did you download?
<chriswr> bod: ubuntu download
<TiMiDo> is there anything wrong with it? MatthewV
<ikonia> chriswr: look if it's in the repo's first
<Bod> chriswr, the deb, ok so it should be in your home folder or on the desktop so double click on it, a window should come up
<MatthewV> chriswr, the package kamefu is in the repos, usually best installing from there
<genii> chriswr: alternately: sudo dpkg -i kamefu_0.1.1-1_i386.deb
<genii> chriswr: From repo:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kamefu
<JdGordon> does hardy server have support for HFS+ disks? (without having to install naything else)
<chriswr> genii: it says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hellop> is there any way to reset permissions on a directory if you can't access /bin on a remote machine?  FTP is working, I can d/l
<genii> chriswr: Probably automatic updates are running. Or else you have Synaptic open or another thing using the package manager like apt-get or dpkg running
<chriswr> genii: oh , i have synaptic running , would that make it do that?
<genii> chriswr: In these cases wait until the current operation is finished
<genii> chriswr: Yes
<wols_> hellop: upload chmod into your ~ and execute it from ther
<chriswr> genii: ok , i installed it in repos
<hellop> FTP can't reset perms because it uses /bin/chmod to do it right?
<wols_> no clue. I just gave you a way
<chriswr> genii: ok , its up and running perfectly , thnx
<genii> chriswr: Enjoy :)
<chriswr> genii: one more thing , how do i get the games , lol
<lucas_> hi
<lucas_> can sombody help me?
<hellop> wols_  thank you, but actually the problem occured when I did "chmod -R 644 /lib"  so, I don't know why, but lib is the reason I can't execute files in /bin
<kernel_ghost> lucas_: ask
<genii> chriswr: Since it's for games which are copyrighted, I can offer no help there without breaking the Code of Conduct here
<Madkinder> Greetings. I have problems with OO Writer. It runs without window decorations while OO Calc runs well. I've found bugs #199041 and #154821, but I don't neither compiz nor xgl. Any ideas how to get decorations back?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199041 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org calc problem with window's decoration (dup-of: 154821)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154821 in xserver-xgl "Openoffice doesn't work properly with xgl." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154821
<lucas_> kernel_ghost: : i want to converd videos for my zen how i do that, i used commands like mencoder but then the video gets real crappy
<wols_> hellop: same thing. possibly compile a static chmod you upload
<ikonia> hellop: this is a debian system - Ive asked you to join the proper resources for support
<hellop> wols_, so see I can access the /bin dir, but /lib not having execute perm on the directory, would also prevent me from running a chmod in another dir.. ?
<Madkinder> lucas_: try avidemux
<kernel_ghost> lucas_: what format does it require
<ikonia> hellop: use a livecd to fix and use the proper support resources for your distro please.
<lucas_> avi
<hellop> ikonia, I'm talking about a perms issue that is the same on debain and ubuntu...
<ikonia> hellop: your not using ubuntu
<lucas_> i need avi size 320x240 with a videobitrate of 800
<ikonia> hellop: I've asked you to join the correct support resources.and suggested a livecd to fix
<wols_> ikonia: I _knew_ somthing was fishy
<ikonia> wols_: oh yes
<conduit4sale> how do you end processes in ubuntu
<lucas_> type ps aux | grep < processname like firefox >
<genii> It depends greatly upon how they were begun
<hellop> what does it take to satisify you ikonia?  I dpn I reconnect with my ubuntu laptop and then ask wols about that?
<lucas_> search in the list the good app and take the number with it and type kill -9 < number >
<Zeeon> hey, hope you can help me here... when i try to run some java applications in firefox 3 i get a grey box and a message saying start: Applet is not initialized...i've tried changing plugins installing sun java changing java provider and so on and no luck im running firefox3 and ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> hellop: your having an issue on a debian box, please ask #debian support resources to assist you
<hellop> shit.. *  I don't mean to be rude.. but I don't think the distro matters here ikonia
<chriswr> anyone know how to get the games in kamefu?
<ikonia> hellop: please don't swear
<conduit4sale> thanks
<ikonia> hellop: if you can't speak without using swear words, please don't speak
<chriswr> or were to get them
<hellop> sorry
<lucas_> how do you set terminal to a black background?
<lucas_> this is crappy with irssi
<ikonia> hellop: I appriciate the similarites between debian and ubuntu, but this channel is for ubuntu support issues only, thats why #ubuntu and #debian exist
<ornage> I cant find grub settings in ubuntu 8
<hellop> ikonia, ok well, now I am asking about my ubuntu laptop.
<__ryan__> orkid,  /boot/grub/menu.1st ?
<ornage> Can someone tell where can i find these?
<ikonia> hellop: your not - please don't mess around.
<hellop> I have recreated the problem in ubuntu.
<Slart> ornage: /boot/grub/menu.lst for the common stuff
<MatthewV> lucas_, with gterm in ubuntu go to Edit --> Current Profile...
<ikonia> hellop: just join #debian and gain support from the correct support groups.
<ornage> ryan, dont ubuntu have anymore graphical?
<__ryan__> i don't know
<Slart> ornage: not that I know of
<__ryan__> it's easier to edit menu.1st in my opinion
<ornage> oke, thanks
<conduit4sale> ﻿ lucas_:﻿ what do you mean by search the good app
<lucas_> huh?
<lucas_> what do you mean?
<conduit4sale> ending processes
<conduit4sale> basically my firefox isnt responding
<lucas_> konversation? isnt
<conduit4sale> and i need to end the process to start it up again
<lucas_> er
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> conduit4sale: is it just black then you can force close it?
<CodddEr> someone here use SCITE ?
<Bod> conduit4sale, in a terminal type     killall firefox
<Slart> CodddEr: yes
<conduit4sale> okay hang on let me try that
<CodddEr> Slart do you know how i can set scite to save the windwos last size and position  ?
<conduit4sale> bod: thanks it worked nicely
<Bod> conduit4sale, your welcome
<lucas_> *yawns*
<Slart> CodddEr: no idea.. haven't really looked for it
<Zeeon> does anyone have a similar problem or know how to deal with it?
<Slart> CodddEr: nothing in the global options file?
<CodddEr> Slart there windows position and size but only number values
<Bod> Zeeon, just the    flashplugin-nonfree is needed, nothing else
<Zeeon> Bod: i have that installed but its not enough
<lucas_> ....
<lucas_> wtf
<Slart> CodddEr: what happens of you comment out those lines?
<lucas_> i pressed something and all my terminals closed down
<lucas_> :|
<Zeeon> and how is a flashplugin going to display java applications?
<Slart> lucas_: the secret killall button you once defined and forgot about? ;)
<Bod> lucas_, please dont use such acronyms, although they do not actually say the word, they can still be considered offensive
<Bod> Zeeon, oops, read that wrong, lol sorry ;~)
<LOWER_CASE> Any Australians out there: any of you use Ekiga on Netspace broadband?  Does it work OK?
<Zeeon> hehe no problem
<CodddEr> Slart i can use this but this is number values so i can set it to be like what it was prevous time
<lucas_> bod: cmon i cant even say wtf ?...
<Slart> CodddEr: yes.. but what happens if you comment out the whole line.. perhaps it just uses the values from the last time?
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to get games for kamefu???????
<lucas_> Slart: kill all? i pressed the button do not use system colours so i could set another background and then it all closed down:p
<Bod> !wtf | lucas_ , nope:
<ubottu> lucas_ , nope:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lucas_> =\
<CodddEr> Slart i can but what to write ?
<Slart> CodddEr: put a # in front of the line
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to get games for kamefu???????
<Bod> !repeat | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<moDumass> hey all, so i have tor installed "yay" which used to be awesome, but it seems now that im using ff3, i cant actually change pages or go back or to a new address with tor enabled.. any ideas why its turned on me
<Slart> chriswr: kamefu?
<chriswr> slart: yes
<lucas_> that bot is iritating me:\
<lucas_> \
<IndyGunFreak> lucas_: lol, just get used to him
<St3rnchen> hi all
<Sorres> noobish questions incoming, how do i write as the file system in the terminal? filesystem/usr?
<lucas_> BUT I CANT!
<lucas_> i just cant
<chriswr> slart: the multi system emulator
<lucas_> what now to do :p
<LOWER_CASE> Aussies: anyone use Ekiga over Netspace.net.au ?  Is it OK?
<Bod> lucas_, dont make me !enter you ;~)
<lucas_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lucas_> whats that
<lucas_> rofl
<Bod> *facepalms*
<St3rnchen> can somebody help me with apt ? i have install my system without proxy but now i need proxy settings in apt but it dont work
<lucas_> huh?
<lucas_> o0
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, dumb question, i nitice that 8.10 BETA is out. How do I update?
<St3rnchen> need i some packages?
<Slart> !upgrade | Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bod> Hondo_Kitsune, i don believe its in beta yet
<Hondo_Kitsune> Thx
<IndyGunFreak> Hondo_Kitsune: that would be a very idea, ist not even beta yet..
<Slart> Hondo_Kitsune: but if you don't know that perhaps running the beta isn't right for you
<ikonia> lucas_: can you try to stop using enter as punctuation please, just ask your questions on one line using full stop as punctuation if possible please.
<lucas_> ok:)
<ikonia> thanks
<Hondo_Kitsune> Heh, I missread the site. ALPHA 2
<Hondo_Kitsune> lol
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ubuntu 8.10 Alpha 2
<Bod> Hondo_Kitsune, Intrepid queries can be better adressed in #ubuntu+1
<St3rnchen> any idears?
<IndyGunFreak> Hondo_Kitsune: its still very unstable, unless you're able to track down errors, fix things, etc, i wouldn't mess w/ it.
<Hondo_Kitsune> IndyGunFreak: Good idea. Noted.
<lucas_> i need to convert videos for my zen, an avi file to a size off 320x240 with an bitrate of 800 does anybody have a command for it?
<Bod> lucas_, look up the package   ffmpeg
<lucas_> Bod: already have that
<Bod> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<lucas_> .........
<newb> my Intel 945G graphics chipset isn't working with Hardy. anyone know how to solve this? i was going through /var/Xorg.0.log.old and I found this message which was weird: (II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
<Bod> lucas_, i believe ffmpeg can convert those formats
<Pilkington> in winedoors, i just started it first time and it's asking me to "locate installer for AutoHotKey 1" what am i looking for? :S
<lucas_> i first tryed mencoder
<newb> it should load a i945 driver if i'm not mistaken?
<lucas_> but what is the actual command?
<Mr-Snick> St3mchen - sudo apt-get install tor privoxy
<Bod> lucas_, haha, no idea    man ffmpeg
<negri> how can a bind a key to program?
<Bod> negri, ccsm --> General-->commands or 1 of those tabs anyway (not on ubuntu atm)
<newb> oh i checked there is only an i915 driver :(
<Slart> negri: I think you can use ccsm for that
<negri> what is ccsm? :S
<Bod> !ccsm
<IndyGunFreak> isn't there a drive cloner in the repositories?
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Bod> negri, see ubottu's post ^^^^
<__ryan__> hmm my i945 worked out of the box
<negri> istalling xd
 * lucas_ scratches his head
<negri> i already have compiz
<exon> mmm does the new ubuntu 8.04 have probs with old computers. i tried to install it on a old p3 with plenty of  sdram  and ide disks and it seems it gives aal the time ata drdy erros?????  i never had that when i was running  7.10
<negri> but... where i can bind it?
<Bod> lucas_, google is your friend, there are free online media converters
<negri> Bod... where i can bind a key? i cant find ccsm menu
<__ryan__> newb, the 915 driver is also for the 945, it's actually all under the '810' driver
<Bod> negri, in a terminal type    ccsm
<Slart> negri: system, preferences, advanced desktop settings
<__ryan__> there is a #compiz-fusion eh lol
<Slart> negri: sorry.. advanced desktop effects settings
<negri> +)
<negri> reallly thank you
<newb> __ryan__: but it still crashes infact earlier a few days back this problem was solved after i removed the i810 package from my system. but now again the same problem resurfaced. it just hangs or gives PATHETIC performance which wasn't happening earlier under Gutsy
<lucas_> i need my terminal but im in irssi atm
<lucas_> :P
<__ryan__> newb,  which xorg package do you have installed?
<Bodsda> lucas_, press ctrl+shift+t   or  ctrl+t    cant remember which it is
<newb> __ryan__: wait i'll tell u
<lucas_> ty
<Bodsda> welcome
<newb> __ryan__: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<newb> __ryan__: i had removed the i810 package a few days earlier and this entire issue was resolved
<newb> but again it's crashin :(
<__ryan__> i can post my xorg.conf if you want
<Bodsda> newb, then surely the i810 package was not the problem. no?
<F1y3r> hey
<Bodsda> hi
<manifest> does low orbit ion cannon work on linux?
<lucas_> wtf why o why doesnt it work:\
<newb> Bodsda: it was. everything was working fine once i got rid of it
<Bodsda> lucas_, !wtf remember
<ikonia> lucas_: please try to not use phrases like "wtf" - we all know what it means
<__ryan__> newb,  want my xorg.conf ?
<Bodsda> newb, but you just said the problem has resurfaced, so it cant have caused the prob
<lucas_> this is the command i first used but the video is all white stripes if i do mencoder file1.avi -o test1.avi -vf scale=320:240 -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=800
<newb> __ryan__: ok... from where can i get it?
<__ryan__> i'll post it one sec
<newb> Bodsda: it was...
<Bodsda> w/e
<manifest> does low orbit ion cannon work on linux?
<newb> Bodsda: it was loading the i810 driver set instead of the intel ones
<genii> manifest: If not it likely will soon
<newb> manifest: what is that?
<ikonia> manifest: pardon ?
<Bodsda> manifest, yes
<__ryan__> i810 is intel
<manifest> a thing to ping the hell out of an IP
<Bodsda> manifest, google your exact phrase
<manifest> DDoS
<lucas_> this is the command i first used but the video is all white stripes if i do mencoder file1.avi -o test1.avi -vf scale=320:240 -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=800
<ikonia> manifest: well DDOS product won't be supported here so please don't ask
<newb> __ryan__: any resolution to this problem? :)
<newb> __ryan__: suggestions?
<Bodsda> lucas_, use an online converter, there much less hassle
<lucas_> Bodsda: like what? do you have an url?
<zafer__> hoo hoo
<Bodsda> lucas_, what is the filetype and what do you want it to be?
<__ryan__> newb,  hold up
<tobago> is it possible somehow to import fuckin access mdb files into openoffice database?
<lucas_> it is avi and it must be avi only it must be converted for the zen ( size and biterate and other stuff _
<Bodsda> !ohmy | tobago
<ubottu> tobago: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<newb> __ryan__: my xorg.conf doesn't even list the video device being used it just says "Configured Video Device" instead of the usual "Intel Inegrated Blah blah Accelerator"
<tobago> Bodsda, sorry.
<lucas_> Bodsda: is avi and it must be avi only it must be converted for the zen ( size and biterate and other stuff _
<zafer__> how can i automatically mount/unmount usb hard disks ? i am running ubuntu server edition (without X, kde, gnome) ?
<Bodsda> lucas_, oh, no lol online converters cant do that, sorry i thought you meant like mp4 to avi to mpeg and stuff like that
<tobago> Bodsda, is it possible somehow to import not-so-nice access mdb files into openoffice database?
<Slart> zafer__: how do you know when to unmount the hard drive?
<lucas_> ok
<zafer__> Slart: when i insert it to the usb slot, it should be mounted, if i remove it, it should be unmounted
<Bodsda> tobago, youd have to ask the OO guys, i dont know -- #Openoffice.org
<ubuntu_> hallo
<Slart> zafer__: you should unmount it before removing it.
<j0nr> why is VNC such a pain in the arse!!
<Shujah> in transmission is the download limit dependent on upload limit?
<j0nr> one day it works, the next it doesn't. I'm sick of trying to keep it working
<lucas_> dam
<lucas_> i give up
<Slart> zafer__: and afaik usb drive automount when you connect them on ubuntu
<__ryan__> newb,  http://pastebin.ca/1071627
<Bodsda> j0nr, please dont rant in here -- #ubuntu-offtopic
<__ryan__> that's my xorg.conf
<Slart> j0nr: #ubuntu-offtopic is better for rants
<zafer__> Slart: thats not true for the server edition
<sgt_keroro> Slart: I think this is not the case ubuntu server
<Bodsda> Slart, some do some dont, depends on your fstab and the obscurity of the usb device
<Slart> zafer__: hmm.. perhaps it's a gnome-thing then
<j0nr> Bodsda: sorry...
<sgt_keroro> I use ubuntu server and i must manually mount the usb disk .
<zafer__> Slart: it's hal/dbus
<__ryan__> newb,  so  xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel both failed for you?
<Slart> zafer__: but that's in the server version too.. isn't it? or is it some kind of feature to not have usb drive automount
<newb> __ryan__: minus the synaptics touch pad part... i think i'll just modify the file and see if it works
<__ryan__> yeah i'm on a laptop sorry
<zafer__> Slart: i dont want to use hal/dbus or anything fancy.
<lucas_> so nobody can give me the correct command?:)(
<newb> __ryan__: yes both have managed to crash.
<zafer__> Slart: but i want a way to automount my usb disks
<Bodsda> lucas_, try asking in   #ffmpeg
<zafer__> Slart: and unmount them
<Bodsda> zafer__, you cant autounmount a drive...
<__ryan__> heh
<firestor1> ﻿Hi. Forgotten the name of some neat GPL program that allows multiple screens to be shared (including clipboard) and it can be linux/windows/other OSs...only requires a single keyboard/mouse
<Sorcererbob> firestor1: synergy ?
<zafer__> Bodsda: hmmm...
<Bodsda> !nickspam | hipy123
<ubottu> hipy123: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubottu Guidelines
<Sorcererbob> firestor1: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<firestor1> Sorcererbob: that is the one...thanks :)
<Sorcererbob> np
<sergevn> does Ubuntu MID also run on i386?
<poningru> sergevn: it only runs on i386
<sergevn> poningru: ah ok so the intel atom i read about is i386 :)
<sergevn> nice
<poningru> ofcourse
<sergevn> so you can install it on an eee-pc :)
<sergevn> ?
<ewook_> urr. what else?
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atom
<poningru> sergevn: yes
<ShishKabab> Hello... I'm writing a Bash script and would like to know in the script where the script is located. How do I do that?
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors
<poningru> ShishKabab: pwd
<hipy123> right
<hipy123> Bodsda: .....
<poningru> present working directory
<sergevn> thanks, going to google for an good howto :)
<sergevn> i still have an eee 7" so MID would come in handy :)
<Bodsda> ShishKabab, #bash might be more helpfull for you
<arenax> hi all
<Bodsda> hi
<ShishKabab> Ok... I'll go there
<Sorres> can someone easily explain how i install programs
<Bodsda> !install | Sorres
<ubottu> Sorres: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bodsda> Sorres, sorry, wrong one
<poningru> Sorres: assuming you are using ubuntu and not kubuntu go into system->admin->synaptic
<poningru> make sure you have internet connection
<poningru> as it will be downloading the software
<poningru> Sorres: what exactly are you looking for?
<Sorres> poningru: well im trying to get freecol to work, but it doesnt start. i used the synaptic package manager to install it
<Chaotic_Descent> uh... is there a way I can browse my digital camera's files so I can delete them? so far all I can do is copy them with some special importing thing that pops up.
<arenax> have you try sudo apt-get install ...
<arenax> i konsole
<Bodsda> Sorres, when you type    freecol     into a terminal what happens?
<massmc> ho do i get rid of the join/part messages on the channel
<Gallez> is it possible to install ubuntu on a pendrive in such a way that the pendrive is treated as a normal hdd? by that i mean is it possible to put the pendrive ubuntu in the grub list and boot it normally?
<Sorres> Bodsda: exec: 26: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java: not found
<Bodsda> Sorres, what is freecol?
<Bodsda> !info freecol
<ubottu> freecol (source: freecol): an open version of Colonization. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 12718 kB, installed size 18456 kB
<wols_> a free colonization clone for linux
<wols_> !usb install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb install
<wols_> !usbinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall
<Bodsda> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wols_> doh!
<wols_> thanks Bodsda
<Bodsda> mwahaha
<Bodsda> your welcome
<Bodsda> wols_, i remember there being a factoid about how to install software, any ideas what the trigger is?
<Sorres> Bodsda: when i type !info freecol it says "event not found"
<wols_> Bodsda: run synaptic and go from there? or what software do you mean?
<x_> helloo everybody , what's the command for installing the JAVA  ?!  " sudo  apt-get istall java " didn't worked
<wols_> Sorres: where do you type it?
<Bodsda> Sorres, oh dont do that, thats just something on irc, search synaptic for 'java' and install it
<wols_> !java | x_
<ubottu> x_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Chaotic_Descent> my camera doesn't show up under Computer, even though it detects it and can import photos.
<Bodsda> wols_, no its just someone asked on here earlier and i thought there was a factoid with some links to all the different ways
<matteo_> noone speak italian here?
<Sorres> wols_: in the terminal
<wols_> !it
<manifest> !ita
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ita
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, its probably detected, type    sudo fdisk -l    in a terminal, is it there?
<wols_> Sorres: ther is no "!info" command in the terminal
<Bodsda> wols_, he saw me use !info on here i think
<Sorres> Bodsda: in synaptic manager the java:common is green on the box
<wols_> of course
<Sorres> wols_: yeah i misunderstood :)
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: nope. not listed. only /dev/sda#'s are listed.
<Bodsda> Sorres, hmmm, not sure then,.,. can you pastebin all the output (including the command) from your terminal please -- after typing    freecol
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, then its not detected as a valid drive, try changing the setiings in your camara to act as a mass storage device
<Bodsda> !paste | Sorres
<ubottu> Sorres: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: I don't think my camera has settings like that...
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, is it a digital camera?
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: yes. point&shoot.
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, does it have a memory card?
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: yes. SD card.
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, then it should have the setting
<Sorres> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27246/
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: nope. no setting like that.
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, can you see the drive in    lsusb?
<Bodsda> im not sure im afraid Sorres, java isnt being detected for some reason
<ale_> webcam....with problen somebody help me??
<Chaotic_Descent>  it's not even a crappy camera. it's a high-end Canon.
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: where is lsusb?
<Sorres> Bodsda: in the synaptic, is it only java common that has to be installed?
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, type   lsusb   into a terminal
<Bodsda> Sorres, im not sure
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: yup. it's there.
<Bodsda> Sorres, im on windows atm so i cant be certain
<Sorres> Bodsda: i can try to reinstall it
<Sorres> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Sorres: are you using 64bit by chance?
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, wouldnt it be easier to just delete them using the camera?
<Sorres> IndyGunFreak: no im not
<ale_> i have a color problem with my web cam....
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: not if I want to delete a few hundred pictures but leave a few on there, no.
<Bodsda> !elaborate | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<diilbertAtWork> I am wondering how to remove the password prompt when I resume from suspend.
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, apart from looking really hard for that setting, theres nothing else i can suggest im afraid
<natalisushka> Hi guys, anyone knows some terminal like putty or something through which I can connect to a server automatically at start without having to enter user and pass?
<diilbertAtWork> Any ideas would be appreciated.
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: why does Windows let me browse my camera's files and delete them then?
<unop> natalisushka, setup public key authentication with ssh - then you don't have to type a password
<natalisushka> unop, Do you know how to do that?
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, because A) windows is an entirely different OS, B) it has specialized software for your camera C) You paid for the extra support D) because no one has bothered to create an app to do your job on linux yet or E) because your camera has the wrong setting enabled
<natalisushka> unop, Can you tell me please how to do it?
<Bodsda> !lnw | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ale_> my proble with web cam is this.....xsane found it....but the color isn't true....is or blue or red....my web cam is quickcam express logitech...i have ubuntu 32 bit 8.04..Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:05d8 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<ale_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<FloodBot3> ale_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ale_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<unop> natalisushka, hold on
<Sorres> all maps are possible to rename yes?
<unop> natalisushka, http://www.spy-hill.com/~myers/help/PublicKey.html
<natalisushka> unop, I already have a key for svn+ssh on the same server, will that work?
<AbstortedMinds> how do i remove items in the gnome menu that are showing up from kde
<unop> natalisushka, yes, should be fine
<AbstortedMinds> i installed gnome on kubuntu
<natalisushka> unop, Thank you
<IndyGunFreak> AbstortedMinds: right click your applications menu, edit menu, go through, uncheck what you don' want there
<genii> !puregnome | AbstortedMinds
<ubottu> AbstortedMinds: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Chaotic_Descent> I didn't install any special software for my camera in Windows, so unless it's special software that's part of Windows, it's not.  I noticed Linux had problems reading from a generic USB SD card reader as well. It was in some kind of odd file system format that it didn't like very much, and while I managed to get it to read from it finally, there was absolutely no way for it to properly eject the drive after I had manually loa
<Chaotic_Descent> ded it.
<Chaotic_Descent> ooops. that was... long.
<ale_>  my proble with web cam is this.....xsane found it....but the color isn't true....is or blue or red....my web cam is quickcam express logitech...i have ubuntu 32 bit 8.04..Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> <ale_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> <ale_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> <ale_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:05d8 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<ale_> <ale_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ale_> <ale_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<FloodBot3> ale_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ale_> <ale_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<shah> hi all, im new to ubuntu, just got a cd 8.04, so my question is, if i install inside windows, do i hav an option of assing more linux distros later?
<shah> adding*
<unop> ale_, stop pasting in here
<poningru_> shah: no the wubi installation is limited to ubuntu
<poningru_> unless you install it outside of windows
<AbstortedMinds> thanks guys
<bboschman> Hi
<Sorres> all maps are possible to rename yes?
<shah> poningru_: my ques is is it better to install inside windows or out side windows, im planning to multi boot different linux distros
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27250/
<bboschman> I got a problem installing 8.04.1 on my DELL server (see screenshot: https://jesusch.de/~jesusch/img/ubuntu-error.jpg )
<wols_> shah: don't install via wubi if you can help it
<bboschman> anyone aware of this problem?
<bboschman> all I found on google was regarding IDE master/slave stuff
<wols_> bboschman: secure connection failed. if you must have a https cert, use a proper one or it's useless
<poningru_> shah: better to install outside of windows
<shah> poningru_: okey
<bboschman> wols_, I care about secure passwords - not about spending money to cert authorities
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there a directory where normally a digital camera plugged into a USB cable would show up?  /dev? /etc? I'm not so familiar with the file system.
<bboschman> so therefor it's not useless
<wols_> bboschman: so does my firefox. it just doesn't display your page since it deems it insecure and tampered with. have a nice day
<Sorres> Bodsda: do u think the problem can be that one map is called something else then what it says in the terminal
<bboschman> wols_, there is a button to accept the selfsigned cert
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, plug the camera in, open up a terminal and examine the output of this command.   dmesg | tail
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone else have issues with tor atm
<wols_> bboschman: wrong.
<wols_> unless I add a (permanent) exception
<jawed> hi
<wols_> and frankly your site is not worth that. if you want help you better make it easy for people wanting to help you. note how no one commeted on your problem yet?
<bboschman> wols_, so you suppose me to buy a ssl-cert for much money?
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: I'm not sure how to understand the output of that.
<wols_> no. I suggest not to use https for throwaway stuff like this
<jawed> i have tried
<jawed> alot
<jawed> but no success
<jawed> yet
<wols_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moDumass> <bboschman> go to godaddy you can get one there
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27250/
<moDumass> what was the url anyway?
<moDumass> sorry i joined a little late
<jamus> howdy, how can i make earphones bypass speakers on ubuntu?  (i got both of them working 2gether)?
<jamus> im on laptop btw
<RootRat> Good evening or morning guys
<Rafik> hellop, please, where can I get help with the ubuntu wiki ?
<bboschman> wols_, I use https for the whole site - not only throwaway stuff
<wols_> bboschman: read what I just told you
<Chaotic_Descent> lsusb spat out: Bus 005 Device 006: ID 04a9:3136 Canon, Inc.   while that dmesg | tail only mentions usb 5-2: address 3,4,5, & 6.
<RootRat> I have a Compro video mate tv tuner card that I cant use on ubuntu and I am a BRAND new user any ideas how or what I can use to make it work ?
<Chaotic_Descent> new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6 ?
<Kartagis> hi
<Illarane> Hiya, I'm having much fun trying to get 1680x1050 working on my box.  The graphics chipset is an SiS 65x series abortion and the screen is a Dell 2007WFP.  Changes I put in xorg.conf seem to be ignored.  It's incorrectly detecting the screen, and is saying that its maximum resolution is 1280x1024 with 1680x1050 preferred. :)
<Illarane> Anyone got any ideas?
<Kartagis> does Jul 14 13:23:59 biometrics kernel: SFW2-INext-DROP-DEFLT IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:18:8b:15:c2:1c:00:01:c9:15:4c:00:08:00 SRC=10.11.2.79 DST=10.36.52.136 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=61 ID=20577 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=32862 DPT=21 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080A004115500000000001030306) mean drop the packet?
<bboschman> I get the following error while booting 8.04.1 i386 server image: http://paste.debian.net/11152/
<bboschman> wols_, better? =)
<wols_> Kartagis: no. it means it's logged
<PrimoTurbo> What would be a good terminal that supports copy and paste? Something similar to gnome terminal but maybe a little lighter?
<bboschman> PrimoTurbo, for X?
<ikonia> Rafik: the wiki is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<PrimoTurbo> for X yes
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. searched for ehci_hcd and found... locked folders.
<bboschman> PrimoTurbo, afaik any application supports copy&paste
<PrimoTurbo> also tabs if possible
<PrimoTurbo> by right click
<bboschman> no - middlemouse
<Rafik> ikonia, I'm in, but I've difficulties with adding pages in right-to-left languages
<bboschman> just mark the text (for copy) and paste it via middlemouse
<Sorres> how do i rename normal maps? does it have something to do with permissions?
<PrimoTurbo> what is XFCE's default terminal?
<Slart> PrimoTurbo: ctrl+shift+c for copy, ctrl+chift+v for paste works too
<Chaotic_Descent> nope. I'm lost now. these folders don't seem to have anything.
<ikonia> Rafik: if you check out ubuntu-docs you may get some more experienced advice with unusual languages
<Illarane> gardar: Misread your nick for a moment there and thought "Blimey, he's brave" ;)
<Rafik> ikonia, I'll take a look, thanks
<gardar> hahah
<moon300> Hi all, anybody here that can solve rhythmbox issues?
<Chaotic_Descent> I just don't know when to quit. 6:30am and I'm supposed to be asleep.
<natalisushka> guys, is there some program that converts pdf to chm ?
<moon300> I have the following problem:
<moon300> Rhythmbox does not start. When I start it with 'rhythmbox -d' it produces the following output:
<moon300> [0x80fb408] [rb_debug_init_match] rb-debug.c:153: Debugging enabled
<moon300> [0x80fb408] [main] main.c:171: initializing Rhythmbox 0.11.2
<moon300> [0x80fb408] [rb_threads_init] rb-util.c:460: GMutex isn't recursive
<moon300> [0x80fb408] [main] main.c:179: going to create DBus object
<FloodBot3> moon300: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moon300> [0x80fb408] [main] main.c:322: THE END
<guest23232> hello
<DJsjs> hey
<DJsjs> i have a question
<ikonia> hello
<poningru_> just ask
<DJsjs> i have a deskjet d2300 and it does not work i've try printing from localhost:631
<DJsjs> but it does not work
<ikonia> DJsjs: your using debian
<ikonia> DJsjs: please ask in #debian support channels
<DJsjs> ikonia, im using ubuntu
<guest23232> hello
<guest23232> :)
<ikonia> DJsjs: then why have you spent time asking people in debian how to fix your issue on debian
<Madcat148> Hi everybody
<DJsjs> ikonia, why dont you shut up?
<DJsjs> better?
<ikonia> !ak DJsjs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak djsjs
<guest23232> hiya madcat
<moon300> I have the question on http://paste.ubuntu.com/27253/, is there anybody who can help me with it?
<DJsjs> hmm okey
<_ZEUS_> hi, I have a big problem installing ffmpeg-php under ubuntu console. the error i get is checking for ffmpeg headers... configure: error: ffmpeg headers not found. Make sure you've built ffmpeg as shared libs using the --enable-shared option
<guest23232> i can't open links today because I have gone all retro and am using finch via xterm session
<xianai> hi morning
<Zeeon> okay guys...Java is giving me a headache here I've been struggling for hours now i simply can't get java to work in forefox 3 I'm running ubuntu 8.04
<Zeeon> any suggestions?
<fanch_> reeeeee
<guest23232> zeeon have you typed java into synaptic to see extacly what you have installed
<fanch_> bon, en fait si je passe en résolution maximale, je vois tout mon écran en une fois
<wols_> !fr | fanch_
<ubottu> fanch_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<__ryan__> is there no way to have sound playing in more than one app at a time? if i have audacious going firefox wont play sound
<fanch_> oups
<fanch_> sorry
<wols_> __ryan__: there is with a soundserver
<fanch_> i thought i was back on ubuntu-fr
<jasonago> can I mount a fat32 partition as /home in ubuntu install process?
<fanch_> won't do it again
<fanch_> bye
<MariachiAC> Does anyone know of a good media player with equalizer based off of gtk?
<Illarane> Anyone know how I can get 1680x1050 working with this SiS card?
<Zeeon> guest23232: I currently have icedtea-java7 installed
<jasonago> kde based, amarok...
<__ryan__> wols_,  is a soundserver practical ? any sugguestions on one?
<wols_> !pulsaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulsaudio
<wols_> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<MariachiAC> Jason, I cna't use kde
<__ryan__> pulseaudio is installed and running
<__ryan__> ships with ubuntu by default does it not
<jasonago> MariachiAC: why? because you're on ubuntu?
<MariachiAC> Jason, no because i use the Orca screen reader and it only works well with gnome.
<jasonago> I have a kubuntu install...I'm planing to switch to ubuntu...
<plutarcus> hi all
<guest23232> jasonago.. how come? - dont you like kubuntu?
<plutarcus> can someone help me installing google sketchup on ubuntu with wine?
<jasonago> MariachiAC: I think you can run kde apps on gnome...you just need to download the needed kdelibs...
<jasonago> I even tried running amarok, kopete, and other kde apps on xubuntu...
<__ryan__> wols_,  pulseaudio is running already
<MariachiAC> Jason Ues I can, but Orca (the screen reader for graphical environments) does not work wwell with KDE applicaitons. I am not able to read windows.
<_ZEUS_> I have found a sollution to my problem now it sais something else: "ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisenc.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<dynamethod> HI there i asked this question in #gimp but i really need a reply, how do i import fonts into gimp? i cant find arial bold in the font dialog, so i'd like to import it if possible(using ubuntu 8.04 and GIMP 2.4.5)
<jasonago> guest23232: I liked it preety well...but there are things that I dont like as well...there are so many settings which I don't like to mess up with...ubuntu seems more streamlined...I'll install ubuntu then download only my fave kde apps...amarok, kopete, kpdf, akregator...
<jasonago> also I liked nautilus more than konqueror...BUT I like konqueror's ftp capabilities...
<wols_> !fonts
<jasonago> does nautilus understand ftp?
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<MariachiAC> jason, Thank youOH
<andycan> Why cant i use cpu-freq governors, When setting a governor to powersave in cpu-freq it remains on highest possible clock. cpufreq-set -u value -d value -g gov syntax however worked?
<guest23232> jasonago: am i rite in thinking kubuntu is better for lower spec PCs because I have an old laptop I wouold like to try it on
<guest23232> also is it KDE or gnome?
<wols_> guest23232: not right
<jasonago> in kubuntu we just copy paste fonts without hassle...can we do that on ubuntu?
<wols_> guest23232: use xubuntu with xfce
<Aaron_> has anyone here has issued. running ... compiz
<Aaron_> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge
<guest23232> oo
<wols_> anyone | Aaron_
<Aaron_> soemthing like that im getting
<guest23232> wols: whats kubntu for then?
<guest23232> *kubuntu
<wols_> guest23232: it uses kde. kde and gnome use about the same amount of RAM: a lot
<guest23232> ahhhh ok
<jasonago> guest23232: Uhm, relatively kubuntu may require higher PC spec because kde is more heavy compared to gnome or xfce...
<Sorres> what do i have to type in terminal to navigate to cd/usr/java ??
<dynamethod> hey how do i install arial-bold font onto ubuntu 8.04? i need this for gimp but i dont have a .font folder, only .fontconfig which contains 2 cache files
<guest23232> im fairly confident with using ubuntu and everything would  xubuntu be like relearning linux again?
<lordnoid> guest23232: no
<Aaron_> wols_, does ubuntu has a sid version of?
<Aaron_> ubuntu?
<jasonago> guest23232: uhm i tried xubuntu by downloading the xubuntu-desktop on top of kubuntu...xubuntu is preety like gnome...
<Aaron_> like in debian?
<jasonago> xubuntu interface is easy to learn just like ubuntu's gnome...
<wols_> Aaron_: sort of #ubuntu+1
<lordnoid> dynamethod: install the package "msttcorefonts" didn't work?
<Aaron_> yeah
<andycan> what is the reinstall command for apt-get?
<guest23232> xfce,gnome,KDE are these all diffrent kernals or what?
<guest23232> i like gnome.. i understand it now!
<guest23232> :P
<dynamethod> lordnoid just doing that now
<wols_> guest23232: how much memory on the laptop?
<wols_> guest23232: no. they are just different desktop environments
<lordnoid> andycan: apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<Sorres> what do i have to type in terminal to navigate to cd/usr/java ?? can someone please reply
<hateball> Sorres: cd /usr/java
<wols_> Sorres: space between cd and /
<Sorres> wols_: also when in root?
<andycan> lordnoid: thanks
<guest23232> wols:192mb P3 4ooish MHZ
<wols_> guest23232: use xfce
<Madcat148> andycan: apt-get remove
<guest23232> kool
<andycan> Madcat148: Sorry, what? I got the --reinstall install syntax
<guest23232> i have had ubuntu on it b4 worked alright but was abit slow
<Sorres> hateball: wols_  root@simen-desktop:/# cd /usr/java correct?
<dmseg> hello, guys i ahve 256mb ram machine no chances of upgrade and i wnat to run linux on it what would i do (throw the comp or try something OTHER THAN XUBUNTU)
<guest23232> then i went the other extream and tryed puppy linux which I wasn't a fan of at all
<guest23232> lol
<wols_> Sorres: why do you insist on asking if you have been answered several times already?
<bushwakko> I need help with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856042
<wols_> dmseg: what's wrong with xubuntu? and stop the caps
<SPhcT> hellow i need code to see 3rd party soft on kubuntu..
<Sorres> wols_: ehm, dont know. guess i just really want to make it work, and ive already tried for quite some time. even tried what u said but it doesnt work
<SPhcT> i want install skype
<wols_> !doesn't work | Sorres
<ubottu> Sorres: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lordnoid> dmseg: damn small linux (dsl) or puppylinux are pretty good for really old pc's :P but xubuntu really should work fine
<wols_> !cli | Sorres
<ubottu> Sorres: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dmseg> wols_:xuubntu isnt giving enough performance as winxp does but i need something as good as xp
<wols_> dmseg: what kind of performance?
<wols_> for what application?
<lordnoid> ye it almost always worked better than xp here dmseg
<dmseg> wols_: performance!!! overall stuff xubuntu slows down over time really
<wols_> dmseg: troll elsewhere
<ikonia> dmseg: would you say window redraw movment, or actual task related performance ?
<QuietSpirit> #freefoxtv
<dmseg> wols_: this is my experince with xubuntu do you think this is trolliing !! sadly lack common sense
<ikonia> dmseg: would you say window redraw movment, or actual task related performance ?
<bushwakko> "sadly lack common sense" lol
<micktm> ciao a tutti! ho due problemi:
<dmseg> ikonia: nice to see you again i have great news for the public response , acual task related performance
<wols_> !it | micktm
<ubottu> micktm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> dmseg: can you give me an example of a task thats not performing please.
<micktm> oh, I'm sorry!!!
<micktm> :)
<Sorres> wols_: my apologies. got it to work now. the link u provided was very useful, ty
<mansour> Hello
<mansour> i need to install guifications for pidgin how can we do that
<mansour> ?
<jamus>  how can i make earphones bypass and disable speakers on ubuntu?  (i got both of them working 2gether)
<Nockian> can someone tell me if ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso has any significant changes over ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso - and if so if there's a changelog URL somewhere?
<ikonia> Nockian: package updates to current
<lordnoid> Nockian: 8.04.1 = 8.04 with all updates
<dmseg> ikonia: when i click somethong it should open up in a giffy when i run stuff (openoffice or say doom game it  stucks!) so i was worndering if i can install ubuntu on my laptop the /proc filesystem also is really big! so i need a good performnce you know
<lordnoid> Nockian: if you got an internet connection 8.04.1 = 8.04 :P
<Nockian> ok
<ikonia> dmseg: ok - so thats graphical
<ikonia> dmseg: not task driven
<ikonia> dmseg: /proc is not a real file system
<lordnoid> is compiz standard enabled in xubuntu :P?
<ikonia> dmseg: first thing, tell me what video card you have
<dmseg> ikonia: /proc virtual filesystem takes 64mb of ram not good! (intel 64mb vram nice one)
<ikonia> dmseg: thatss the kernel - it's not taking up ram, its what the kernel is running
<ikonia> dmseg: what video card do you have
<Nockian> is there a repository that i can add to my apt sources.list that provides packages for newer kernels?
<ikonia> Nockian: not advised
<wols_> Nockian: why do you need a newer kernel
<Nockian> ikonia: well, it's either that or compile from hand.
<ikonia> Nockian: ubuntu puts a lot of effort into making kernel compatible with core system
<wols_> ikonia: I found one reason where it is necessary...
<ikonia> Nockian: check out wols question
<ikonia> wols_: I'm aware of a few.
<wols_> ikonia: ICH10 in my case
<Nockian> because i'm using a bleeding edge motherboard that has a bug that's been fixed for a driver (reports a false positive with ECC memory that floods the syslogd)
<dmseg> ikonia: /proc has kernels as well as i/o suff other distro's have smaller ones
<ikonia> dmseg: why are you arguing over /proc - thats just a kernel interface, don't worry about it, that is what your kernel is currenlty running
<ikonia> dmseg: what video card do you have ?
<dmseg> ikonia: intel 810gm or somethin 64mb of vram
<wols_> Nockian: if you know what you are doing you can install the intrepid ibex kernel. but careful! and you are on your own when something blows up...
<ikonia> dmseg: ok, so an onboard video vard
<ikonia> dmseg: how much physical ram do you have ?
<dmseg> ikonia: yes its supported well
<ikonia> dmseg: how much physical ram do you have ?
<dmseg>  ikonia: 256mb ram actua is 248mb
<ikonia> dmseg: ok - so your actually lacking ram in general
<Nockian> wols_: thank you
<dmseg> ikonia: heh yep
<ikonia> dmseg: so that is a pretty solid reason of why it's suffering a little with performance
<lordnoid> ikonia: i thought 256MB is the recommended requirement for xubuntu
<ikonia> dmseg:  you can try to reduce the over head, with minimal running daemons, disabling compiz
<ikonia> lordnoid: it is
<ikonia> lordnoid: to quote from the website but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM
<dmseg> lordnoid: it is but i dont know why its very slow
<ikonia> lordnoid: because your low on ram
<wols_> lordnoid: RAM is always a fluid thing. there never is a true cut off point
<KOPRajs> hello
<KOPRajs> where can I get my actuall running kernel config in Ubuntu, pls?
<lordnoid> well you can alway check if your ram is full :) and otherwise buy ram.. its cheap nowadays
<KOPRajs> is it accessible through /proc/something?
<ikonia> lordnoid: keep in mind dmseg is running 256 - 64meg for his video card
<dmseg> sorry guys have to go Jake syas there's somethin worng with the ubuntu server maybe ill coe back here and ask bout that heh
<wols_> KOPRajs: /boot/config* and /proc/*config*gz
<KOPRajs> th
<KOPRajs> thx
<lordnoid> ikonia: maybe he didnt install correct video drivers ;s idk :p
<ikonia> lordnoid: he's just short of ram
<wols_> lordnoid: most probably
<lordnoid> ok :P
<wols_> ikonia: bloated ubuntu :P
<KOPRajs> there's no /proc/*config* ... I'm on Hardy installed from Windows
<wols_> KOPRajs: but there is a /boot/config*
<ikonia> KOPRajs: /boot - confis are in there
<KOPRajs> ok
<wols_> KOPRajs: there should be a /proc/config.gz (hopefully)
<ikonia> wols_: thats disabled in ubuntu kernels for some reason
<KOPRajs> maybe some module needs to be loaded to get /proc/config.gz?
<dmseg> lordnoid: driver are fine (bot_reply remote http://rohan.net/remote/replyirc.php=drivers are fine| lordnoid)
<wols_> KOPRajs: as ikonia said. disabled. usually it's a kernel settin
<wols_> g
<ikonia> dmseg: that url is dead
<KOPRajs> well... if I need to change only a few things in kernel... I just link /bootconfig to /usr.src/linux/.config... run menuconfig, change, make, install ?
<ikonia> dmseg: even if your using the correct video drivers, your still shy on ram a little
<dmseg> ikonia: quiet strict i must asy
<ikonia> dmseg: your using 256mb - 64mb - that puts you bellow the recommended
<ikonia> dmseg: strict ?
<ikonia> dmseg: in what way, your url is dead
<microwaver> Howdy, my print scrn isn't working anymore.
<dmseg> ikonia: just kdding nothin my url is rohan.ueuo.com (its a free domian) rohan.com=rohan.ueuo.com only rohan_server.ath.cx is allowed to ping/visit rohan.com (its a privet domain)
<ikonia> dmseg: what are you talking about ? I'm commenting that you've just posted a URL to the channel that is dead
<dmseg> cya the server's down i ll br think about this if i can run ubuntu mid on my laptop
<ubuntu-baby> Hallo I am using Compaq Presario v3000 Series Notebook with Nvidia Geforce Go 6150 Graphics Card. I tried to enable the restricted driver and now my display resolution is really low and Nothing appears in the restricted driver section
<ubuntu-baby> Before this my graphics was fine...But i was just not able to get the advanced or Normal graphics in Ubuntu 8.04
<ubuntu-baby> I was only getting the "normal" option
<ubuntu-baby> but Now its worse..Any help would be appreciated
<ubuntu-baby> I had trouble to make My Broadcom wireless card to work.,,but i followed the instruction in the forum and it is working now
<ubuntu-baby> I am unable to find anything on Nvidia Geforce Go 6150
<ubuntu-baby> Can anyone tell me how i can make it work in Ubuntu 8.04
<ShishKabab> Hello. I want to install Smart Boot Manager on a floppy. What happens if I install the 'smb' package? Does it allow me to install SMB to a floppy or will it replace GRUB?
<ubuntu-baby> anybody there?
<grobda24> Is there a way of getting http://redbutton.sourceforge.net/ as a package ? I can't turn it up in synaptic searches or package website.
<ubuntu-baby> Can anyone please Help me to install Nvida GeforceGo 6150 in Ubuntu 8.04
<grobda24> ubuntu-baby, .. have you just installed Ubuntu ?
<Tophat> ubuntu-baby - open terminal and type in 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get upgrade'  (both without the ' marks)
<Tophat> ubuntu-baby - then from your desktop go to System > Administration > Hardware Devices and check the cool nifty little box and download the firmware. :)
<sluxor> Using Ubuntu hardy here, every torrent i download containing multiple rar archives ends up supposably corrupted according to RAR. Is there a way to repair multiple rar archives? Am I doing something wrong?
<lordnoid> tophat: (s)he's already done that but then it got worse
<Blaqlight> Tophat, your forgetting sudo.
<prap19_> hello
<Tophat> lordnoid - how'd it get worse
<Tophat> blaqlight - ty
<sluxor> I wish people wouldnt be so rartarded when uploading torrents :(
<Blaqlight> sorry :P
<lordnoid> Tophat: first it was working, but without compiz, now it's very low resolution etc. (probably fell back to mesa or whatever)
<Tophat> ubuntubaby - put a 'sudo' at the start of both those commands :P
<ikonia> sluxor: thats uncalled for
<Tophat> sluxor - totally agree.
<Xsss4hell> hi
<Xsss4hell> I cannot tick the box for hardy-security updates :(
<wols_> lordnoid: what videocard?
<wols_> !nvidia | ubuntu-baby
<ubottu> ubuntu-baby: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lordnoid> wols_ nvidia 6150 it is
<Xsss4hell> sudo apt-get update is ok, no errors or warnings
<Tophat> ubuntu-baby - give it a try at http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=798881
<superlinux> any one has this installed on his box? Adaptec (formerly DPT) SmartRAID V Controller ?
<Hoard> Hi... I'm using Xubuntu and I've installed volume control (to change teh volume) but I cant find it anywhere... is it supposed to just make a start menu item ?
<lordnoid> i think the 6150 isnt supported by the ati linux driver
<frankg> trying to build a custom liveCD -- many, many pkgs try to interact with mysql - asking me to set an admin passwd which I cannot because I'm not installing on a real system.  -- How can i get around this?
<Tophat> xsss4hell - have you also done a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<prap19_> how can i make my TV tuner to be detected
<Xsss4hell> yes
<bazhang> frankg, you tried the ubuntu customization kit?
<Xsss4hell> Tophat, yes no updates
<lordnoid> sorry, it is supported and should work
<wols_> prap19_: find out first what chip the tuner uses
<Xsss4hell> I changed all occurences of security.ubuntu to archive.ubuntu still can't check the checkbox this must be a common error
<prap19_> kk
<Tophat> xsss4hell - you did the apt-get update and then the apt-get upgrade and nothing happend?
<lordnoid> prap19_: what tv tuner?
<frankg> bazhang, following this:  http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/216
<prap19_> TV tuner card
<lordnoid> prap19_: what manufacturer?
<bazhang> !uck | frankg check this
<ubottu> frankg check this: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<prap19_> Dazzle
<Xsss4hell> Tophat, yes no updates
<Tophat> xsss4hell - goto system > administration > software sources . then make sure you have the main resp. in use and have security updates and such checked off.
<lordnoid> so pinnacle
<frankg> ok
<prap19_> wat?
<Xsss4hell> Tophat, this is "exactly" my problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/245751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245751 in software-properties "Cannot check box for hardy-security updates (dup-of: 244093)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andycan> How to disable some certain update from showing up? I installed flash 10 beta 1, now the ubuntu backports repo keeps bugging me with this "flashplugin-nonfree" update that i dont want!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in python-apt "Checking security repository in Updates adds deb line to Third-Party Software" [Undecided,In progress]
<lordnoid> you've got a pinnacle card :P
<Xsss4hell> Don't you have this too?
<prap19_> i dont know
<prap19_> wtas pinnacle card??
<prap19_> and how do u find that
<lordnoid> the manufacturer of you tv tuner card
<prap19_> i hav just bought?
<lordnoid> well dazzle is a trademark of pinnacle tv cards
<bazhang> Xsss4hell, how about putting sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com
<prap19_> k i will tell u the things written on the box of the chip
<wols_> prap19_: use lspci instead
<prap19_> wats lspci?
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/27262/
<bazhang> prap19_, open a terminal and type lspci then paste to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<prap19_> kk
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list Xsss4hell your sources.list is missing some entries; see the link for default one
<prap19_> ya i hav pasted
<bazhang> prap19_, give us the url
<prap19_> actually i m new to all these...
<prap19_> kk
<prap19_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27263/
<bazhang> prap19_, and dont use the enter key so much
<prap19_> kk
<dhk> ...
<bazhang> Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder is this it prap19_ ?
<prap19_> ya
<prap19_> it appears to be!!!
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, now I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27264/
<andycan> How to disable some certain update from showing up? I installed flash 10 beta 1, now the ubuntu backports repo keeps bugging me with this "flashplugin-nonfree" update that i dont want!
<TecR0c> Is there a tool like visionapp in linux ?
<TecR0c> i want it so i can manage my rdp's
<TecR0c> so i can have multiple running at the same time which i can manage easier.
<bazhang> Xsss4hell, what did you add to your sources.list? there are two sets (nearly) in there
<prap19_> bazhang--so wat next should i do?
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, I replaced mine with yours, deleted all sources.list.save and deleted the contents in /var/lib/apt/lists and /var/lib/apt/lists/partial except the folder partial which is needed
<slashjamiec> hey
<ZeroA4> TecR0c, what is versionapp ?
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, then sudo apt-get update
<bSON> hi
<slashjamiec> How are you bSON?
<TecR0c> ZeroA4:  it is an application which manages your remote desktops. so you can quickly switch between them and view several at the same time.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844185 prap19_
<bSON> are the package descriptions in gnome-app-install localized? for me they are english despite my locale being set to de_DE.UTF-8
<bSON> slashjamiec: i'm fine, thanks for asking :)
<ZeroA4> TecR0c, like VNC ?
<bazhang> Xsss4hell, that is not the correct directory; are you using ubuntu or another distro
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, I am using Ubuntu Hardy
<bazhang> Xsss4hell, the correct place is /etc/apt/sources.list
<TecR0c> ZeroA4: yes like VNC but i want to manage window servers aswell
<TecR0c> and i don't want to load vnc on them
<ZeroA4> TecR0c, VNC has windows servers
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, yes I saved the contents of your file into that place
<bazhang> Xsss4hell, are you using gnome?
<Xsss4hell> yes
<TecR0c> i want to do it all through rdp
<prap19_> <bazhang>
<bazhang> prap19_, read that link I sent you
<TecR0c> I dont want to install software on those windows servers.
<prap19_> <bazhang> i doing a mistake it seems.I am not able to apply the solution that is given in UBUNTUFORUM
<bazhang> Xsss4hell, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then paste in the new one over the old one
<ZeroA4> TecR0c, the terminal server client that comes with ubuntu can conect to RDP ie Terminal Server/Windows Remote Desktop
<trinux> whats the problem when totem wont play a flash video at all, and vlc only does sometimes when i re-encode the flash movie with ffmpeg?
<bazhang> prap19_, what exact error did you get (pastebin if over one line to paste.ubuntu.com)
<TecR0c> Yeah i know ZeroA4 but i want an applicatoin which can manage them easier
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, OK I solved the problem. It was really strange and I don't understand what the reason was. I doubleclicked sources.list the assigned applications opened up. I changed the Mainserver to a Server in  Germany and it worked..
<TecR0c> i have 20 servers i need to rdp too
<bazhang> trinux, and you are re-encoding why?
<ZeroA4> TecR0c, whats is the dificulty ?
<bazhang> Xsss4hell, nice.
<prap19_> <bazhang> it says command not found
<TecR0c> so i want an application which can manage rdp sessions easier then tsclient
<Xsss4hell> bazhang, yes Security is ticked now..
<bazhang> prap19_, what command
<Xsss4hell> I bazhang I wont touch it in my life
<Xsss4hell> :D
<acrousey> I am a huge noob, so i know what it sounds like when i say that I feel like such a BAMF running PuppyLinux on RAM... I am lame...
<bazhang> haha
<prap19_> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base :command not found
<trinux> bazhang: somebody told me so when i reported i have no sound
<prap19_> i did by sudo administrator
<Xsss4hell> TecR0c, there are many commercial ones
<bazhang> trinux, this is for youtube dl's? vlc can play them fine without re-encoding
<ZeroA4> TecR0c, I would use VNC
<Xsss4hell> TecR0c, which also support linux and other OS
<TecR0c> i know
<trinux> bazhang: why do i have no sound only with this type of format?
<bazhang> acrousey, do you have a question?
<Xsss4hell> TecR0c, but?
<TecR0c> but don't i have to install the vnc viewer on them ?
<acrousey> not at the moment
<bazhang> trinux, flv downloads? are you using wine? what about sound? pulse, alsa, autodetect or other?
<acrousey> i'm waiting for ubuntu desktop to finish downloading
<Xsss4hell> TecR0c, No you need to install the vnc server on them. the vnc viewer is just needed for the computer you are sitting on
<acrousey> i have dsl so it takes a while
<trinux> bazhang: i downloaded the files via youtube-dl a python script. no wine. using alsa
<kcman> hello all i am having some trouble finding drivers for a belkin wireless network adapter for a laptop, it is a K5D7010 version 7 any thoughts?
<ShishKabab> Hello. How do I boot over the LAN so I can install Ubuntu from an ISO?
<Milos_SD> How can I change my existing login username, without messing up programs that I installed and files I copied to home folder (which name will be change with usename change)? :)
<Xsss4hell> TecR0c, I had a tool I don't remember the name. it was commercial but pretty cheap I think 50bucks It could install vnc-server automatically on machines I selected in the "Active Directory Domain" I was the Domain Admin of course
<trinux> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<bazhang> trinux, have you tried setting to autodetect? (for sound)
<trinux> bazhang: autodetect where?
<TecR0c> Xsss4hell: Yeah that tool would be useful
<bazhang> trinux, also, what about alsamixer in terminal to make sure that nothing is muted
<Xsss4hell> I TecR0c I was able to control the machines/servers remote or even make my changes visible to the employees so they can follow and trust me by telephone. Or hidden ;)
<TecR0c> Please let me know if you remember the name
<sluxor> does anyone know how to get rar to ignore crc errors?
<bazhang> trinux, in the sound preferences panel (autodetect)
<sluxor> because I know for a fact not all of my downloads are corrupt
<sluxor> since everything non-rared i download works fine
<unop> sluxor, ignoring crc errors would mean you don't get the original files back
<Xsss4hell> TecR0c, lemme look.. i can't promise that I find it again.. I'm out of that biz now.. working as programmer parttime
<TecR0c> I will def have a think about going vnc
<unop> sluxor, what are you using to unrar?
<hateball> sluxor: unrar kb
<TecR0c> i know it is very good how you can control their sessions without having to log them out etc.
<sluxor> unop: I don't think so considering everything rared is corrupt and everything non-rared isnt..
<TecR0c> Thanks.
<sluxor> unop: i tried both rar and unrar
<unop> sluxor, hmm, i think the p7zip utility can unrar too -- you might want to give it a try
<trinux> haha, this is weird. now all of a sudden the original flash movie plays and the re-encoded one has no sound. a few days ago it was vice versa
<bazhang> trinux, good news
<ramvi> ﻿﻿I'm customizing the livecd with the help of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . I try to start gnome to do changes from there, with /etc/init.d/gdm start (howto in the comments), but what is the username and the password?
<trinux> but i still fail to understand the sound system on linux
<sluxor> unop: just did , it doesn't :S
<hateball> sluxor: have you tried unrar with the kb switch?
<sluxor> hateball: yes it takes me back to the helpfile
<TecR0c> Which is the best vnc server for windows ?
<trinux> alsa modules of the kernel, yes. the mixer says only "default". if you choose alsa it sometimes works, then it does not. in different applications you have to configure alsa, but the device is only "default" etc. etc.
<bazhang> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<trinux> why does this have to be so complicated ...
<hateball> sluxor: that would be for instance: unrar e -kb filename.rar
<sluxor> ah worked now.. thanx guys'
<Xsss4hell> TecR0c, I think I found it. I think it was a product from this company: http://www.tools4ever.com/ I also found this http://www.bozteck.com/vncscan/ and this http://www.amtsoftware.com/Active-Administrator/
<TecR0c> thanks
<sliverchair> is there a native ftp server in Gutsy?
<sliverchair> how do I use it? any GUI for it?
<hateball> There's gproftpd
<sluxor> sliverchair: I use vsftpd
<sluxor> :)
<fvwmnet> sliverchair: vsftp but need to apt-get
<sliverchair> ok, I hope I can setup up in no time
<sluxor> but what exactly makes it native fvwmnet?
<pbtrn10k> hai guys - i had to put acpi=off at the end of the default line in /boot/grub/menu.lst to stop my computer hanging on shutdown, then i changed it to acpi=force and noticed a change - when i use force ubuntu jumps into action and shows that i have two cores (am p4 w/ hyperthreading) but when i use off it shows that i only have one - any idea why this is and what's best?
<pbtrn10k> sry 4 long post
<sliverchair> !gproftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd
<hateball> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<hateball> Meh
<hateball> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<un_dave> when i try to mount a usb drive from gnome, nothing happens. i have a flash drive and external hdd, both of which were automounting fine yesterday, but now only come up in the gnome panel thingi as unmounted. and if i click on them and tell it to mount, it just comes up with an empty error dialog. i havent restarted yet, which may fix it, but i was hoping to fix it without a restart
<sliverchair> how do set a static ip?
<pbtrn10k> un_dave - mount from terminal as sudo?
<ablaze> Hello
<hateball> sliverchair: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<un_dave> pbtrn10k: i would, but i dont know the /dev device name
<hateball> sliverchair: unless you're using networkmanager of course... then you'd use the GIU
<yabuk> Audacity is good to edit sounds, but what program I should use to create sounds?
<ablaze> i m new to ubuntu and i want to ubuntu on my computer intel pentium 797 MHz with 264 Mb RAM which have OS Windows XP professional version 2002 SP 3::: i want to change my OS with Ubuntu
<ramvi> ﻿﻿I'm customizing the livecd with the help of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . I try to start gnome to do changes from there, with /etc/init.d/gdm start (howto in the comments), but what is the username and the password? I have tried ubuntu / null
<bicz> ablaze: try ubuntu alternate
<J-_> Is there a way to customize the nautilus UI?
<un_dave> pbtrn10k: ah, i found it in the messages log... sde1
<ablaze> thanks for reply:::
<ablaze> for alternate i can use unetbootin ?
<ablaze> because at the moment i dont have CD to use
<un_dave> pbtrn10k: and it mounted fine! so why is the gnome automount failing ?
<pbtrn10k> un_dave so sudo mount /dev/sde1 /wherever
<ablaze> i want to install without using CD Drive
<pbtrn10k> un_dave: are the devices in /etc/fstab? (jsut to be sure)
<un_dave> pbtrn10k: no, but they shouldnt be, they're just random flash drives?
<ablaze> bicz: i want to install without CD Drive ::: is this  possible
<TecR0c> which vnc viewer do you recommand in ubuntu
<bicz> ablaze: dunno
<fvwmnet_> ablaze: yes use grub for xp
<ablaze> dunno?
<ablaze> i m totally new to these terms ::: sorry :: can u explain a little bit plz
<pbtrn10k> un_dave - i've had this problem before and found that logging out of the gnome-session and restarting it, no need to shut down
<ablaze> i want to totally remove XP and install ubuntu
<achadwick> ablaze: simply telling the Ubuntu livecd to "use entire disk" when installing will do that.
<achadwick> ablaze: you might want to make backups first, of course :)
<un_dave> pbtrn10k: ok, will try that. thanks anyway
<un_dave> cya all !
<ablaze> in fact i dont use this computer a lot ::: and i just want to change this one ::: thats y no problem of back up
<achadwick> Ah. No CD drive. This complicates matters. Can your machine boot off USB, ablaze
<Fome> Hey! I'm having a really hard time getting mp3 support to work. I've followed the instructions on medibuntu several times, and now I've even freshly installed Ubuntu 8.04.1 and nothing works :( Amarok plays mp3's fine. Totem seems to be playing them (the slider moves and I get the animation etc) but there is no sound
<achadwick> ?
<ablaze> how livecd works
<Slart> Fome: I would say you've got a soundproblem, not an mp3-problem
<Slart> Fome: what happens if you start totem from the terminal.. any error messages?
<ablaze> i dont know at all::: but i tried unetbootin which doesnt work ::: well::: it works but when it reboot after downloading all the necessary files, it do shows a bird like thing and then after a while, the monitor starts blinking and nothing more happened
<achadwick> Fome: System > Preferences > Sound, and click Test. Any noises?
<Fome> Slart: well, the _sound_ works. I get the system sounds, and amarok plays mp3's just fine
<Zeeon> Anyone been having problems with java on 8.04 there are some applications i can't run the applet does not get initialized...my hair is turning grey here any help would be great
<ablaze> if u can help me in this regard, i will be very thankful to all of u
<Slart> Fome: do you get any other sounds from totem? movies? wavs? anything?
<ablaze> i am very much keen of installing and testing ubuntu or linux
<vincent_> salut
<sluxor> vincent_: I dont have a tequilla in my hand
<Fome> Slart: hmm, no it seems not... just tried a wav
<ubuntu-baby> I am getting this error - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntu-baby> What does it mean?
<Fome> ah, yes, there are also trouble when I try to "test" in Sound preferences
<ubuntu-baby> how to fix it
<TecR0c> How do you do alt+control+del in vncviewer ?
<ubuntu-baby> My display Res Became 640 X 480 ... :(
<Slart> Fome: what is it set to? alsa? pulse?
<ablaze> how i will tell livecd to use entire disk plz? or how i will use grub plz?
<Fome> "Audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback"
<Fome> it is set to alsa
<ubuntu-baby> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  ---- How to solve this issue?
<jpds> !apt-fix | ubuntu-baby
<ubottu> ubuntu-baby: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Slart> Fome: ok.. try running this in a terminal, "pkill pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D"
<Fome> as root?
<Slart> ubuntu-baby: do as they say.. add sudo in front of it though
<ablaze> can someone help me please?
<Slart> Fome: nope
<Fome> k, done. Nothing seemed to happen
<Fome> got no output
<Slart> Fome: now try totem
<Fome> didn't work
<Fome> same problem
<Fome> and the test buttons in sound preferences gives the same error
<error404notfound> can anyone help me on : http://pastebin.com/m35bfcebd
<Slart> Fome: hmm.. install the packages padevchooser, paman and pavucontrol
<Slart> Fome: that should give you a small icon in the system tray.. like a audio plug with some coord
<Fome> done. still not working
<Fome> hmm
<Slart> Fome: left-click it.. select volume control
<Fome> don't have that icon
<ubuntu-baby> Thanks It worked. Now can Anyone Help me to fix my Graphics card (Nvidia Geforce 6150) I dont have anything inside Restricted Driver ....Once I enabled it my display res became 640X480...and i can't reverse it back
<Fome> do I have to change from alsa to pulseaudio in preferences?
<Slart> Fome: ok..run paman from a terminal
<Fome> ok, it's running
<Slart> Fome: are you connected to the pulseaudio server?
<Fome> I think so
<Slart> Fome: if you are connected the connect button is greyed out
<ubuntu-baby> how can i install Nvidia Geforce 6150 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ubuntu-baby> can anyone give me the commands that I could type?
<ablaze> i want to install ubuntu without using CD Drive::: can someone help me in this regard please?
<Fome> Slart: ah, yes. I'm connected
<Slart> Fome: ok.. you can close this.. now start pavucontrol
<vrijmetse> hi
<Fome> k
<vrijmetse> anyone can help?
<genii> ablaze: USB stick then is likely the simplest option
<Slart> start totem.. you should get a new bar-thingy in the colume control
<ubuntu-baby> Anyone ??
<Slart> fome: start totem.. you should get a new bar-thingy in the colume control
<vrijmetse> I just installed ubuntu 8.0.4.1 desktop
<ablaze> directly from hard disk, it is not possible?
<ubuntu-baby> I need help with my nvidia Geforce 6150
<vrijmetse> in my old laptop
<vrijmetse> hang on.. anyone listening?
<Fome> Slart: nothing changes when I start totem
<dr_Willis> ubuntu-baby,  the  'hardware drivers manager' icon in the menus is normally used to install those things.
<andycan> How to disable some certain update from showing up? I installed flash 10 beta 1, now the ubuntu backports repo keeps bugging me with this "flashplugin-nonfree" update that i dont want!
<ubuntu-baby> My display res is 640x480...I cant change it..and there is nothing inside hardware driver manager
<vrijmetse> ..
<vrijmetse> anyone?
<genii> ablaze: It's possible but not as simple as from USB
<Slart> Fome: hmm.. hang on.. let me check something
<Smegzor> I have created limited user accounts for my family.  Are those accounts able to reboot or shutdown the pc?  I notice they have those options in their log off screens.  How do I prevent them from rebooting/shutting down while retaining that ability for my own account?
<yesudeep> Whenever I run aptitude on my ubuntu server installation, i get these messages: http://pastebin.com/f60f79753
<dr_Willis> ubuntu-baby,  if the driver is installed and the res is incorrect. I normally install the 'nvidia-settings' tool and run it with 'sudo nvidia-settings' and tweak the display
<Slart> vrijmetse: just ask your question.. on one line.. with all the info you've got.. if someone knows the answer they will answer
<yesudeep> perl: warning: Setting locale failed...
<yesudeep> What seems to be the problem?
<Fome> Slart: btw: in the "Sound" menu in Totem the options "Volume up" and "Volume down" are greyed
<ablaze> well::: i will give it a try please ::: if it will not work then i will try use CD or usb please
<Slart> Fome: in system, preferences, sound.. is everything set to pulseaudio?
<genii> ablaze: Does the machine have already Windows?
<Fome> Slart: no, everything is set to ALSA
<Slart> Fome: set it to pulseaudio
<ablaze> yes
<ablaze> windows XP professional version 2002 service pack 3
<Fome> Slart: Hey! That fixed it! :)
<ablaze> but i want to totally remove windows xp and install linux
<Fome> Slart: may I ask why ALSA isn't working?
<ablaze> and how ur message containing my name is in brown?
<genii> ablaze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows May help you then
<brett_h> If you have a machine bound to multiple IPs (accessing the same network, say the public internet) --- how do you know which one will be used for outgoing traffic (not from bound ports and interface, etc)?
<Slart> Fome: it probably works.. but it might have some problems playing more than one sound at a time
<Slart> Fome: pulseaudio uses alsa too.. it's just a layer above alse..
<Fome> Slart: OK, well this seemed to solve my problem anyway. Thanks a bunch!
<genii> ablaze: Any messages which contain your username here appear differently so that they are easy to find
<Slart> Fome: you're welcome
<achadwick> For ablaze and others: http://www.slax.org/ appear to have a Windows-installable USB boot image. You might be able to make the Ubuntu Live"CD" USB stick from that. Assuming that ablaze only has a Windows install available as a runnable system.
<Slart> brett_h: I assume by the value of default gateway
<ablaze> thanks a lot for ur replies ::: i will give it a try and tell u if any problem ::: so nice of u
<t0th_-> how i install flash firefox 3 ubuntu?
<dani_> jj
<Smegzor> Does anyone know how to limit who can shut down a pc?
<ablaze> genii: I have used unetbootin with ubuntu 8.04_live ::: it works well but after restarting it shows a bird like thing and after some time the monitro starts blinking and nothing happened
<Slart> t0th_-: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> ablaze: I have not used that and so am not much assistance with it
<ablaze> genii: thanks anyway
<newb> if i download the latest ubuntu image what kernel will it have??
<brett_h> Slart: I'm not sure what makes the default, but it's not using any of the defined "gateway"s in /etc/network/interfaces
<newb> do i still have to upgrade?
<bushwakko> I need help with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856042
<Slart> brett_h: route prints out a list of routes etc.. there should be one default gateway there
<Slart> brett_h: I think there are software available if you want to use more than one interface for load balancing or pairing
<brett_h> Slart: nope, I just want to know where outgoing traffic will come from on my server, it's not using any of the default gateways in route
<s`s> newb: to find out the version of the kernel you have, type uname -r in a terminal
<mindstab> he i have a problem, i cant uninstall gforge because of some error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27268/
<dongsheng>  /quit
<brett_h> Slart: says default gateway is ...113 and when I, say, send a mail, I get it from ...115
<Slart> brett_h: you don't have a line starting with "default" in the output from route?
<brett_h> Slart: I have 3 and it's not using those IPs
<s`s> newb: if you haven't installed it yet, I'll tell you that you will have 2.6.*.* because that's the kernel that is part of ubuntu 8.04
<s`s> newb: you will need to do updates once you install, but they are all automatic and it will prompt you for it
<Slart> brett_h: hmm.. you can see the bandwidth usage from different interfaces using for example nload ...
<ubuntu-baby> No my Nvidia Geforce 6150 driver is not installed properly. Is there any way I can go back to the original settings?
<Slart> brett_h: is it the same if you use ping, ftp, http etc? or you've just checked mail?
<macrobad> Hey, guys! Could someone remind me where I can find the apt-get history?
<brett_h> Slart: I'm just confused all around, are you familiar with IP allocation?  We have a /29 subnet of 8 IPs, 5 usable... the "Gateway" one they gave us is not one of the usable
<Slart> brett_h: sounds correct
<Virca314> Òóò êòî íèòü ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðèò?
<newb> s's: so the latest download image will not have the latest kernel?
<Pici> !ru | Virca314
<ubottu> Virca314: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<macrobad> Virca314: Да. But speak English, please! :)
<brett_h> Slart: OK, but no machine actually binds that IP, at least none of mine
<newb> s`s: so the latest download image will not have the latest kernel ie. 19?
<brett_h> Slart: is that a network device on their end or something?
<MatthewV> bushwakko, something here about high cpu usage being normal for glxgears... http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark FWIW i have the same graphics card as you and also get 100% cpu usage...
<Slart> brett_h: the x.x.x.115 ?
<brett_h> Slart: it's defined as my gateway, but it isn't one of my machines (no, the 113 - thats the gateway they said)
<ubuntu-baby> How can I Reinstall My GeForce 6150 Card?
<Slart> brett_h: the gateway is usually a router or something that the isp puts somewhere between you and the internet
<bushwakko> MatthewV: dragging windows around also gives high cpu
<brett_h> Slart: the 115 IS my machine, but it isn't the gateway defined, so I want to figure out why thats where traffic is coming from (the machine has other IPs to use, too)
<s`s> newb: let me put it this way, the current kernel that I have on Ubuntu 8.04 that's totally updated as of five minutes ago has kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<ubuntu-baby> Can I go back to the default setting for Geforce 6150 (Like the way it was when I first Installed Ubuntu)
<bushwakko> MatthewV: whats your fps in glxgears then?
<Slart> brett_h: so traffic flows from your machine -> gateway -> internet
<chattan> Hi guys
<s`s> newb: whether or not that exact build is part of the install image, I'm not sure. but once you install it and run the updates, that's the version you'll have
<brett_h> Slart: Yeah, I gotcha, but does that mean I should see traffic as coming FROM the gateway?  I assume not, this isn't NAT
<MatthewV> bushwakko, i dont know, cant remember the switch to show fps ;)
<s`s> chattan: hello
<bushwakko> MatthewV: glxgears shows its fps in console
<chattan> ﻿s`s: nice to meet u
<bushwakko> just type glxgears in a console and you'll see it
<brett_h> Slart: So my confusion is that this machine has multiple IPs bound, why is 115 the outgoing?  where is that defined?
<s`s> chattan: same to you
<MatthewV> bushwakko, not by default - it needs a switch, to do so, and I can't remember it ;)
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: in your routing table.
<bushwakko> MatthewV: pretty sure i've never used a switch
<chattan> ﻿s`s: Thanks;-)
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: The IP traffic is coming from isn't in "route"
<bushwakko> just turn it on
<bushwakko> wait 5 sec
<bushwakko> it will report it
<Slart> brett_h: if you had asked me that question 5 minutes ago I would have said, "check the output from route, find the default gateway".. but now I'm not so sure any more
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: you want to know where the traffic is originating from?
<bushwakko> 9829 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1965.758 FPS
<ubuntu-baby> Why is nothing shown in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: the machine has multiple public IPs, I know traffic is coming from one, but I want to find out why, so I can understand it
<Slart> brett_h: could you pastebin the output from "route" ,"cat /etc/network/interfaces" and "ifconfig"
<chattan> ﻿s`s: I can't login in Ubuntu 8.10 alpha 2 which i use VMware install
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: I need it to be a well known and defined location and right now it seems random
<yesudeep> So how does one fix the locales problem?
<MatthewV> bushwakko, ah you're right, sorry that was the case in the old one - i get around 3300 fps, with that vid card, athlon X2 3800+ and 1GB ram
<ubuntu-baby> How Can i Disable the Restricted Driver -- for Nvidia Geforce 6150
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: "why" is because there is something on your machine listening on a port to which the remote IP is connecting.
<brett_h> Slart: Yeah
<bazhang> chattan, ibex discussion in #ubuntu+1
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: huh?  I'm talking about the other way around
<bushwakko> MatthewV: seems wrong to me though
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: no bound IP/port, this is a machine sending traffic
<chattan> ﻿bazhang:  Get it , Thanks
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: you want to know about outbound traffic or inbound traffic?
<MatthewV> bushwakko, i personally wouldn't worry about it, unless its affecting other things...
<ubuntu-baby> Anyone!
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: out
<ubuntu-baby> Its pretty hard to do anything in 640X480 res
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: use netstat
<bushwakko> MatthewV: I started checking this stuff out after getting some poor performance in the kde4 effects, like their impl. of wobbly windows and stuff
<TheBeast08> I'm getting a lot of flickering in videos/games with desktop effects enabled and the latest ATI drivers - anyone have any 'definitive' solution?
<fyrestrtr> TheBeast08: disable desktop effects when gaming.
<MatthewV> bushwakko, well i'm running gnome and stock compiz - so i can't really help you other than to let you know that it all works fine for me..
<Slart> brett_h: I think he wants to be able to configure what interface outgoing traffic uses..
<Slart> bah.. sorry.. fyrestrtr look above
<TheBeast08> fyrestrtr, that's what I'm doing at the moment - just doesn't seem right to have to disable it for perfectly normal tasks
<brett_h> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d121ca1e8
<fyrestrtr> if you want to configure what is your outbound interface, then you need to set a manual route -- if you want to know what is connecting out or listening in, use netstat, if you want to control it or restrict it, use a firewall.
<fyrestrtr> TheBeast08: it is the way to get it done.
<brett_h> Slart: when I send stuff I'm getting it from .115, though
<decline> Hi. I have added a couple of DNS-ips to dhlclient.conf to be able to connect to the Internet. However IRC and MSN seems to require I set DNS in the programs individually. I set XChat to use the DNS, it worked, but how should I do it with Pidgin? Can't get it working...
<fyrestrtr> TheBeast08: you can always run your game on another X server listening on another screen with no DE enabled.
<brett_h> why that instead of .108 or .114?
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: because that is your default outbound gateway.
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: please explain where it says that?
<KOPRajs> hi there, how can I resize image file on Ubuntu installed from Windows?
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: that isn't anywhere in my paste, is why I'm confused
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/d121ca1e8
<Smegzor> hmm..  I'm surprised there isn't an easy built-in way to control who can shut down Ubuntu.  My pc is used by young children and one of them rebooted it today much to my annoyance.
<KOPRajs> I need to get bigger /usr
<ubuntu-baby> Can anyone pls be kind enough to help me?? My graphics setting is screwed 640X480 is the maximum res..and It cant be changed. There is nothing inside the Restricted Hardware area....What should I do?
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: 115 is not a gateway in any way
<ubuntu-baby> I am using Nvidia Geforce 6150
<Sivam> hi all
<decline> How do I set DNS-ips in Pidgin?
<ines> hi all
<ines> i need some help. can someone help me?
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: you have a single interface, bound to mutiple public IPs, correct? You want to now direct traffic OUT from one of the public IPs -- is this the problem you are facing or is it more -- the traffic is going out, I just don't know from what application or user.
<mindstab> he i have a problem, i cant uninstall gforge because of some error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27268/
<Kartagis> !anyone | ines
<ubottu> ines: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: yeah, one physical interface, multiple bound IPs, none of them are the gateway ... take any random app, browser or whatever - why is it coming from 115 rather than the other bound IPs when 115 is not a gateway
<ubuntu-baby> How DO I install Geforce 6150 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: pastebin the output of route -ev
<legend2440> Smegzor: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<ines> since i updated my ubuntu version there a crahs report on my panel.... everytime i try to click to see what crashed nothing happens
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | ubuntu-baby
<ubottu> ubuntu-baby: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ines> is there another way to find out what crashed?
<Smegzor> legend2440: thanks but I found that, read it and its not the right solution.
<Smegzor> thats a hack IMO
<fyrestrtr> ines: logs
<ines> i warn you that i am a recent ubuntu user: there are a lot of things i still cannot understand how some things work
<bazhang> Smegzor, lock the kb and/or screen
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: looks the same as without -ev, http://pastebin.com/m228b704f
<ines> ﻿fyrestrtr: how do i go there?
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿bazhang: I have installed that but my display Res is 680X480...And thats the maximum and i cant seem to change it. However WITHOUT any driver (When I first installed ubuntu) The graphics was FULL res ..and a lot better
<Smegzor> thats no good either
<plutarcus> hi all
<ubuntu-baby> Bazhang - is there any way to go back to the old setting?
<Smegzor> it looks like I'm going to have to apply that hack since no better solution appears to exist.
<Slart> brett_h: hmm.. what does the network keyword do? never used that..
<bazhang> Smegzor, what is the problem with that solution
<Slart> brett_h: not sure it's important for the issue at hand .. just curious
<Smegzor> i want my kids to be able to use this pc without the ability to reboot or shut it down
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, you need 3D capabilities?
<bushwakko> MatthewV: 5,5 fps 116 in score in the sanctuary demo benchmark! doesn't sound right at all
<plutarcus> can someone help me with sketchup6 and wine?
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: 115 or 105
<brett_h> Slart: I cargo culted that from an old ubuntu conf, it's actually not required for 2.6
<bazhang> Smegzor, what about just telling them not to do so.
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: in regards to?
<kahrytan> How do you use rsync to backup entire ~/ directory, including subdir and .*
<andycan> how to unload module?
<Smegzor> ideally there should be some way in ubuntu's system menu to do this, but there isn't
<MatthewV> bushwakko, i can't help you at all with that, I'm sorry...
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: that was a copy paste, my traffic is coming from .115
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang  - I just need to GET out of this 640x480 res! Cuz its killing me. I just want to go back to what Ubuntu Initially gave me. Later on i can work on the 3d Capabilities
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: that gateway is .105
<plutarcus> after i've installed gecko, i have a black screen in the software window where i can see only the struments bar
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: what is 115? a host on your net?
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: this is all one single machine, 115 is one of the IPs bound to the same interface, eth0
<Smegzor> bazhang: they're my kids, when u figure out how to get them to do what I say, please pass the trick on ;)
<bushwakko> kk
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, what does gksudo displayconfig-gtk offer? or nvidia-settings for that matter
<Slart> brett_h: when you're sending stuff you get it from x.x.x.115, right? according to ifconfig that's the ip of the eth0:1 interface..
<brett_h> Slart: yup, yup
<brett_h> Slart: but is that an answer? I don't understand
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang - how do i access ﻿nvidia-settings ?
<brett_h> Slart: what is magic about eth0:1?
<bazhang> Smegzor, then the hack above would be the best it seems
<brett_h> Slart: why not eth0:0? or eth0?
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, need to install it
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: its the first IP bound to the eth0 device.
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: first how?  there are eth0 and eth0:0
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang- My terminal is open..would u mind giving me the command?
<Slart> brett_h: so it's using eth0:1 to send stuff out.. either it's some random "what gets loaded first at boot" thing .. or it's actually specified somewhere
<decline> Anyone who knows how to set DNS-IPs in Pidgin?
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: paste your network card configuration
<Smegzor> alas yes.  I'll just add a button to my desktop that runs the actual shutdown command
<jafo2k8> hi, how do i install kdelibs for kde 3.4.3 in ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, ^^
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/d121ca1e8
<brett_h> Slart: right, that's what I'm trying to figure out
<jacobian> I've messed up my /etc/fstab and menu.list setup by switching hard drives and not using UUIDs
<brett_h> Slart: I need to know because I need it to be static
<jacobian> now everytime I upgrade things get confused
<Slart> brett_h: it could be that the first matching line in the output of "route" is the eth0:1 line..
<jacobian> in upgrading to 8.04 I no longer have /dev/dvd
<Slart> brett_h: I don't know how to tell those apart
<jacobian> I have to recreate it on every boot.
<ines> ﻿jacobian: now everytime I upgrade things get confused ------- i have the same problem
<genii> jafo2k8: You don't since 3.5 series is minimum
<ubuntu-baby> It doesnt say How to install ﻿nvidia-settings
<bazhang> either in synaptic or gnome-terminal ubuntu-baby
<jacobian> I've tried just replacing with UUIDs in fstab but it doesn't work, they revert to the old ones
<abcZ> ?
<jacobian> I mean, they revert to the wrong UUIDs on upgrade
<Slart> brett_h: perhaps there is something you can specify in /etc/network/interfaces.. some kind of keyword to stop ubuntu from generating the automatic route for it
<jacobian> they are fine in between
<ubuntu-baby> How do I install using the terminal (with commands) cuz I cant install it using the GUI interface.as my res is Really low..I cant even click the ok button
<khamael> is there a way to permanently change the dns addresses used? It seem to be overwritten each time I connect to the wireless network
<decline> ubuntu-baby: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<ubuntu-baby> can you give me the command to install nvidia settings?
<jafo2k8> genii, trying to install app said not to compile against 3.5 =/
<ubuntu-baby> thanks decline
<abcZ>  
<ubuntu-baby> let me try
<decline> ubuntu-baby, without the "
<cih997> hi, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 amd64, wine and winamp 5.54; I want use Global Hotkeys - does anyone know is there posibility to do that?
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<SeveredCross> cih997: Uh...Why not just use a native Linux audio player?
<jacobian> How does the /dev/dvd link get created in Ubuntu 8.04?
<SeveredCross> What, may I ask, was the point of installing Linux, if you were going to use Winamp through Wine.
<bazhang> SeveredCross, he wants what he wants.
<IdleOne> perhaps he has not found a comparable audio player
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang-  You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<fyrestrtr> brett_h: you'll need to use route to specifically alter the routes, as I believe the routing table is calculated from ifconfig settings automatically by the kernel.
<cih997> SeveredCross: habit...
<ghuy> hello
<Oli``> How do I get my Ubuntu Samba shares showing up on Windows' Network Places? Other Windows machines show up but I have to type in \\ubuntu-ip to access the Ubuntu shares
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<molgrum> cih997: tried audacious? it's very similar
<ghuy> does anyone knows when pulse audio will be updated?
<fyrestrtr> other than that, I don't know as I don't do much networking.
<IdleOne> ubuntu-baby, sudo nvidia-xconfig  then ctrl+alt+backspace
<brett_h> fyrestrtr: ok, thanks
<jacobian> Is it created through udev rules?
<decline> Anyone who knows how to set DNS-IPs in Pidgin? Won't connect without setting DNS :|
<cih997> molgrum: has audacious global hotkeys? :)
<ubuntu-baby> b﻿azhang - I get the same msg
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, after you downloaded envyng-gtk did you run it? or only install it
<molgrum> cih997: maybe, but i don
<molgrum> i don't use them :)
<ubuntu-baby> Anyway to completely remove my Nvidia Driver and install again (using the default driver?)
<cih997> molgrum: ok, i'll try it, thx
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang - I did run it....I used the "auto" option and It changed my res to 680x480
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, and this was with your user password? how long did the install take?
<Oli``> ghuy: it's at its latest, isn't it? http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/DownloadPulseAudio#Binaries suggests 0.9.10 is the latest and that's what I've got installed
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang - it took a long time..it downloaded a lot of things..and then compiled it and installed it..
<ubuntu-baby> yes using my password/username
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, then it told you to restart? or just log out
<krishna> what is mount
<ubuntu-baby> Restart ....
<krishna> what is mount????????
<ubuntu-baby> and I restarted
<leeping2007> Hey there, anyone here familiar with bash completion?  I'd like the bash completion for some programs to have the exact same behavior as the command line (i.e. it will search for executables in the path)
<krishna> can u tell wat is mount???????????
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, please cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu-baby> ok
<decline> krishna, when u mount a drive, you connect it and a folder with its contents is created
<krishna> help me out plz................wat is mount?????????/
<Starnestommy> krishna: it's a utility that mounts a file system onto another file system
<Slart> krishna: mount can be many things.. you mount a drive at a mountpoint for examlpe
<bazhang> krishna, man mount in the terminal
<decline> :p
<krishna> how can i mount ntfs drives
<caldo_de_cana> hello
<Starnestommy> krishna: use ntfs-3g
<Slart> !ntfs | krishna
<Oli``> !ntfs | krishna
<Slart> !ntfs-3g | krishna
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<Oli``> ubottu has died =\
<caldo_de_cana> how do I enable right-click on a macbook by pressing apple+click?
<ubottu> krishna: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ubottu> krishna: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has died =\
<krishna> i have some drives in ntfs format can i mount in linux
<caldo_de_cana> I've read the macbook page, but apparently it's outdated (not for 8.04)
<bazhang> krishna, see above
<cr_wnt_dws> michel
<krishna> k thank q........
<ER_A> krishna: you should be able to mount any visable drive by just clicking on it.. but to get it to mount automaticly every time  you would need to edit your fstab file
<krishna> does compiz graphics work on intel 865 motherboard
<sdakak> When I say 'fonts:///' it no longer shows the fonts folder. How do I copy .ttf files to my fonts folder?
<krishna>  does compiz graphics work on intel 865 motherboard?????????
<decline> pls dont spam krishna
<bazhang> krishna, should do; dont repeat so much
<_ruben> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Starnestommy> krishna: that depends on your graphics card not your motherboard
<ER_A> krishna? ur a bit all over the place... how do i mount? will my graphics card work? -- you need to do one thing at a time
<noboX> hi all, I've made mistake and removed /usr direcory
<Slart> sdakak: I'm not 100 % sure.. but I think you can put your fonts in ~/.fonts
<sdakak> Compiz question: Now that metacities theme directly work without emerald, is there a need to put emerald as the window decorator if I have two themes - one GTK2 and other emerald that are exactly the same? Are there any advantages?
<bazhang> krishna, paste the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<krishna>  does compiz graphics work on intel 865 motherboard???????????
<Slart> noboX: well.. reinstalls are a wonderful thing =)
<krishna> help me man
<noboX> how can I reinstall all packages ?
<bazhang> krishna, dont repeat we answered
<sdakak> Slart: Can you see if fonts:/// works on 8.04
<Slart> !helpme | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<noboX> I have the list of packages
<Slart> sdakak: sure.. hang on
<Oli``> krishna: you've been given answers. please read up
<krishna>  k k
<krishna>  does compiz graphics work on intel 865 motherboard
<sdakak> krishna: bloody indians.
<bazhang> krishna, you need to stop repeating.
<far2ed> hey there
<matteo_> hi all
<krishna> fuck up u idiot
<ER_A> sdakak meteacity themes cant be customised as much as emerald themes... depends how you want things to look
<Slart> sdakak: nope.. doesn't work on ubuntu hardy 64-bit
<Slart> bye bye krishna
<matteo_> i'm gathering information about cccam under kaffeine
<bazhang> sdakak, dont say that
<sdakak> bazhang: so irritating.
<bazhang> krishna, no cursing here
<krishna> gud bye.........
<matteo_> i see new kaffeine-sc plugin seem to suppert that
<krishna> k k
<bazhang> sdakak, does not matter
<Oli``> !ops | krishna sdakak >_<
<ubottu> _<, please see my private message
<krishna> y u had 1st started
<Pici> Oli``: no need.
<Oli``> kk
<Pici> Oli``: bazhang is an op
<matteo_> i have cccam.cfg working fine.. how to use that under kaffeine ?
<sdakak> ER_A: What was the command to make emerald the window decorator?
<elkbuntu> sdakak, please dont be rude.
<Oli``> Pici: fair point - good job I muffed up the command =)
<matteo_> thx in advance
<decline> Anyone who knows how to set DNS-IPs in Pidgin? Won't connect without setting DNS :|
<sdakak> elkbuntu: Did you see what he just did?
<elkbuntu> sdakak, i did, but it does not excuse your bad behaviour.
<sdakak> decline: Setup your dns in networking.
<sdakak> elkbuntu: Will be careful.
<Slart> decline: afaik pidgin uses the system dns settings
<far2ed> what do i know
<sdakak> What commands do I use to make emerald the window decorator?
<decline> weird cuz my networking settings are correct... but to get IRC working I had to set it in XChat settings
<hmm> hi all
<ER_A> yup slart is rite, you shouldn't have to adjust ur DNS settings for pidgin
<Shujah> sdakak download compiz-fusion-icon
<sdakak> Shujah: Do you know the cli way?
<Brandon__> hmm, apt-get install vim says it's not a package. Did it get changed?
<hmm> have any idea which linux ubuntu best for intel atom ?
<theeyealtering> What is intel atom?
<hmm> i try ubuntu 7.10
<hmm> 8.04 not work
<Slart> hmm: I would go with the xubuntu
<sdakak> hmm: Doesn't work meaning?
<ER_A> i quite like 8.04 i pref to 7.10
<Shujah> compiz --replace -c emerald
<sdakak> Shujah: I can't find compuz-fusion-icon in Synaptic.
<sdakak> Shujah: Ah thats it.
<ER_A> although i think i only find hardy easier because I have learn't more since I used gutsy
<ER_A> lol
<sdakak> Shujah: And to revert *metacity?
<bazhang> sdakak, alt f2 emerald --replace
<Shujah> metacity --replace
<bazhang> sdakak, alt f2 metacity --replace
<sdakak> bazhang: Shujah: Yes :)
<theeyealtering> hmm: is Intel Atom new? if so go for something with a new kernel...
<bazhang> sdakak, if done in the run menu is better; terminal need to add &
<Shujah> sdakak, but search for compiz-fusion-icon in add/remove it's better one click changes
<sdakak> theeyealtering: Its a underpowered, power saving processor. Its powers MSI WIND, new Asus EEE PC and a Acer sub notebok.
<guy> .....
<vrijmetse> Guys, I got a problem. After I choose "install ubuntu", I came to the "ubuntu@ubuntu" prompt. There is no GUI, then when I restart my pc I came to the "grub>" prompt. What should I do now ?
<sdakak> bazhang: Yeah sure, anything to not have a redundant terminal :)
<bazhang> hmm, fluxbuntu or xubuntu imo; that is what is best on eeepc
<ER_A> slart are you about?
<theeyealtering> ahhh, isn't there an Ubuntu mobile edition for that very purpose?
<Dynalon> hi, i enabled hardy-proposed and did apt-get upgrade - now my system freezes randomly, so i want to get back to the "stable" branch - how to do that? i already disabled the hardy-proposed in sources.list, but what now?
<blame> my usb flash drive is not being recognized by ubuntu, what can I do?
<Shujah> vrijmetse, grub prompt has any entries?
<zacharyburns> Hi all.   Trying to get 8.04.1 SERVER running on Virtual PC 2007.  Can't find any reliable info on google.  Can provide me to a reliable source?
<vrijmetse> none
<bazhang> theeyealtering, that is for touchscreens
<Oli``> theeyealtering: Intel Atom a mobile CPU arch that is x86 compatible - it's not a different command set like PPC so it runs anything you can run on a "normal" desktop/laptop
<sdakak> theeyealtering: Mobile edition is for devices supporting touch screens primarily, it can be used by any device though. But its pre-alpha I think.
<Shujah> man thats a new one :P
<hmm> i have this ver for Intel atom
<Slart> ER_A: huh?
<ubuntu-baby> Bazhang - http://paste.ubuntu.com/27277/
<hmm> http://leonard.zapto.org/phpsysinfo/
<vrijmetse> If lets say there is a failure in my installation. How can I undone it?
<ER_A> i wondered if you could help me with something
<Slart> ER_A: sure
<vrijmetse> coz now everytime I reboot I can see 2 OS. Windows and Ubuntu
<ER_A> how are you with networks?
<theeyealtering> touchscreens, like the iphone etc?
<Slart> ER_A: happy amateur =)
<sdakak> Can I put the gnome-panel-icons as floating panels/icons on my desktop?
<ER_A> lol well better than me... novice. I have a little home network consisting of 3 Xp PCs and my ubuntu box
<Shujah> vrijmetse, then you do have entries?
<Slart> ER_A: ok, sounds like a common setup.. I've got something similar here
<qwer_> 3 Xp's -.-
<vrijmetse> the entries only for choosing either XP or Ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, you need driver "nvidia" not "nv" there
<Shujah> and which entryu is missing?
<vrijmetse> when I chose ubuntu it goes to "grub" prompt
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang - Ok. so how do I remove this one..and Install Nvidia?
<bazhang> theeyealtering, yes like the iPhone
<Oli``> How do I get my Ubuntu Samba shares showing up on Windows' Network Places? Other Windows machines show up but I have to type in \\my.ubuntu.ip to access the Ubuntu shares
<Shujah> vrijmetse, if you have livecd boot into ubuntu and edit the grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, you checked in synaptic? envyng-gtk should have done it (might want to run it again imo)
<ER_A> all the XP PCs have no problem. However when i access shares from the ubuntu box I can only do so if I input the PC IP as apossed to putting in the share name. aka smb://workgroup/pcserver/file
<sdakak> Shujah: I installed the compiz-fusion-icon' can't find it now.
<vrijmetse> edit the file within the cd ? How can I do that
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿ bazhang - In Synaptic there are too many items starting with "nvidia"
<bazhang> !who | vrijmetse
<ubottu> vrijmetse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Blais1> Can someone tell me why I can only either get sound out of one application at a time, for example, Firefox (youTube) and Rhythmbox, but not both ?
<ubuntu-baby> I am not exactly sure which one to install
<ubuntu-baby> moreover since I'm using 640X480...its hard to do anything graphically
<sdakak> Blais1: Double click the volume icon and select PulseAudio through preferences.
<vrijmetse> Shujah: edit the file within the cd ? How can I do that
<ubuntu-baby> Is there an y command to do it?
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, which one is installed
<decline> Why is it that everytime NM-applet connects to the network, it adds 10.0.0.1 to my DNS-list?
<ER_A> this wouldn't be a problem apart from my router is using DHCP and i dont want to fluff about with setting up staic IPs if i don't have too, do you have any idea why i can only navigate my shares via IP
<Slart> ER_A: mm... do you have dns setup for the internal network? ie can you do ping pcserver ?
<Dynalon> no ones know how to remove/replace packages that where installed from hardy-prposed?
<theeyealtering> Blais1: I had the same problem, then I setup PulseAudio ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739&highlight=ekiga+pulseaudio
<molgrum> why are my security updates listed as "third party" in hardy, and the security updates checkbox can't be ticked
<sdakak> bazhang: Shujah: How do I make emerald my window decorator forever?
<ER_A> yep I can always ping no problem
<sdakak> molgrum: Maybe a third party app you installed has security updates?
<ER_A> I can ping any PC on the network and get a return
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿bazhang: Something Called Nvidia-Glx is checked (installed)
<Blais1> ok, I've changed to pulse audio, but I've only now got a Master volume slider
<Myrtti> is there an application that can open Adobe Illustrator files in Linux? Can Inkscape do it?
<ER_A> it would be usefull if I could send you the output from smbtree though... as it just times out
<molgrum> sdakak: but i can't select the checkbox because i have a third party app?
<Slart> ER_A: I haven't really messed with this myself.. I use nfs between the ubuntu machines and the wife uses samba from vista to the ubuntu server.. but hang on.. I'll give it a try here.. see if I can access the server using name only in nautilus
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, what about removing it then reinstalling it
<ER_A> ok brill.
<ER_A> ty :)
<candive> Hi all, Movie Player will not play any new DVD movies. It will play a DVD with Andy Griffith show?
<minhaaj> hi, i can't play the youtube downloaded files in anything. vlc, mplayer and totem
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<Shujah_> sdakak, sorry got d/c go to menu> system tools > compiz fusion icon
<Slart> ER_A: but.. I don't use the workgroup name like that.. I just use smb://pcserver/sharename
<bazhang> !dvd | candive
<ubottu> candive: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<candive> bazhang thanks will look
<Slart> ER_A: I think there is a setting for configuring what workgroup you're in .. somewhere in the samba settings
<ER_A> hmm are your PCs not part of a workgroup then.. or is that just a MS thing?
<minhaaj> totem, vlc mplaye won't play avi
<minhaaj> any idea
<Slart> ER_A: workgroups are a ms thing
<minhaaj> ?
<babo> I can't access an open wireless connection on ubuntu, but windows accesses it np, :-( I've used gnome and the command line
<ER_A> ahh ok
<Slart> ER_A: what happens if you try it without the workgroup name there
<bazhang> minhaaj, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shujah_> minhaaj, config totem to gstreamer and download all the plugins, good, bad & ugly
<blame> ubuntu can't recognize usb flash drive, what can i do?
<babo> i can get a dhcp lease, but the connection doesn't come up ( in ubuntu )
<theeyealtering> babo: can you see it if you run 'iwlist scan'?
<ER_A> iv set the smb.conf file to be set to the correct workgroup
<ER_A> just seams odd thats all
<minhaaj> i have shujha but let me try again
<muddler> etc/samba/smb.conf includes "workgroup"
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang: Is there any way to do it using terminal? I cant even see the buttons (becuz of the res)
<minhaaj> how do i configure shujha ?
<Slart> ER_A: I think that workgroup thing is handled by that weird ms network name thingy..  wins or whatever it's called
<babo> theeyealtering, aye. then i do a iwconfig interface mode managed eth1 && iwconfig network essid "Open Network" && dhclient ....
<ER_A> mind even when i navigate shares via IP addresses I still get "network timed out" when transfering a file
<babo> theeyealtering, or something similar to above that works.
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Slart> ER_A: I think nmdb is supposed to do that in samba
<babo> that might be a little out. I'm on windows now ...
<babo> but anyway, i get a dhcp lease ...
<ER_A> yeh i think it is a WINS problem.. mind i havn't baddled with that yet... bit scary!
<hoodies> Can anyone tell me how i would go about getting file access from VMware running ubuntu from my windows partition and ext hdds?
<Slart> ER_A: that is more strange than the first thing.. smb is slow and clunky.. but it usually works
<vrijmetse> this is insane. I can't even run the "try ubuntu" from the cd. It stucks at "Running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local". What to do ?
<ER_A> nmdb?
<Pici> minhaaj: What is shujha?
<ER_A> yeh i know... and the transfer rates are really erratic anything from 50kb/s to 2mb/s
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿bazhang: OK I got synaptic to work. Its Downloading .... So once its done..Do I need to run it? Or will it run and setup automatically?
<Slart> ER_A: some kind of NetBIOS thingy.. you configure it in smb.conf
<Shujah_> minhaaj, sudo update-alternatives --config totem
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, what is downloading? the nvidia driver?
<ubuntu-baby> bazhang- yes
<hoodies> anyone/
<ER_A> i think it must be a setting issue as my ubuntu box is dual boot and there shares are fine on that
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, then run the nvidia-xconfig (with sudo) and finally nvidia-settings (ditto)
<ER_A> slart... so what kind of setup do you have?
<ER_A> im interested to know how you can use SAMBA on a MS box
<Slart> ER_A: I just use regular dns.. one xubuntu server running dhcp/dns/samba.. two ubuntu clients and one vista laptop
<Slart> ER_A: samba is the linux version of ms filesharing.. it's already built in if you're running xp
<ER_A> ahhh i understand... still getting to grips with linux networking :P
<muddler> ER_A: I use samba over my wireless network but I keep all the security off and rely on the wireless security to make life easier, perhaps not too wise though
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> I am running Ubuntu 8.04, on a Laptop. Have a wireless card (linksys 802.11g) that always worked before with previous versions of Ubuntu, the OS sees the card, see my network..but cant connect to it...any ideas whats wrong?
<mordy>  #debian
<rocko> how can you setup your webcam with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, what chipset
<rocko> is it posible
<ER_A> i have a print server with no security and it doesnt make any diffrence to my shares.. otherwise I would have thought my prob may have been a MS firewall problem
<bazhang> !webcam | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<trakinas> rocko: depends on what webcam is it.
<trakinas> Im still having major troubles with ssh. anyone can help me?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: im not sure to be honest...
<ER_A> this is a snipet from running smbtree: cli_start_connection: failed to connect to PRINTSERVER<20> (208.69.34.132). Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, this is internal pci or external usb
<vrijmetse> can anyone tell me why during installation, a while after I choose language I come to console mode. Its at "ubuntu@ubuntu. Does it mean ubuntu is installed on my machine?
<ER_A> but there is no firewall on the printserver
<bazhang> vrijmetse, not unless you chose that name
<Shujah_> vrijmetse, in console mode > startx
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> PCI card...not internal..plugged into the side of the laptop
<Silveira_Neto> Where is the PATH variable seted in Ubuntu for all users?
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, what does lspci in terminal say about that card (just the one line here)
<vrijmetse> it says "fata server error : no screens found"
<vrijmetse> "unable to connec to x server"
<bazhang> vrijmetse, this is via wubi or regular livecd
<sdadasdasd> hello, just installed ubuntu and i have no sounds what so ever? ive got whats it called a audigy card
<muddler> ER_A have you actively shared the printer from your windows machine?
<minhaaj> Shujah doesnt work
<vrijmetse> Im not sure. I booted from my livecd though.
<Shujah_> vrijmetse, what you are saying is that during installation right after selecting language you go into console mode? check md5 of cd
<Viper550> Okay, this isn't with Ubuntu, but it involves X.org, so it should be generic enough. My mouse is registering EVERY click as a double-click. How do I fix that?
<weird-donkey> hello dear people !
<bazhang> Viper550, what distro
<weird-donkey> i need some insight on how to instal random stuff on my linux machine !
<ER_A> muddler: yes... whats more strange if I input IP/printername in printer setup... i can wireless print to it
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bashang: Network Controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<vrijmetse> not right after. There was some ubuntu loading screen for a while (like 1-2 min) then I came to the console mode.
<genii> "random stuff"?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: that the line you're looking for?
<muddler> right
<trakinas> weird-donkey: define: random stuff
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, what does ifconfig show; two entries or three
<weird-donkey> genii : im looking for something to read .gp3/4 files
<Viper550> <bazhang> specifically Ark Linux, but we both use X.org
<cottima> hello, I have a 64-bit intel E6550 core duo  with VT and TXT.  If I use the 32-bit version of Ubuntu, can I still use the VT (virtualization technology) hardware on the E6550?
<Viper550> and no, Ark Linux =/ Arch Linux, k?
<co-PiloT> jancok
<trakinas> weird-donkey: !mplayer
<oldenglis1> Having some serious troubles with compiz and dual monitors...I've got two monitors set up with TwinView, and when I run glxgears with compiz enabled i get 3-5 fps, with a single monitor and compiz enabled i get 1200 fps.
<trakinas> ops
<bazhang> Viper550, but ubuntu's xorg is quite a bit different
<weird-donkey> so i found myself something to read such files,
<weird-donkey> ill look into that
<vrijmetse> Shujah: And one more thing is weird. I cant eject my cd from the cdrom except I reboot
<trakinas> !mplayer | weird-donkey
<ubottu> weird-donkey: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<genii> weird-donkey: Guitar pro files?
<Shujah_> vrijmetse, check md5 of cd from windows
<muddler> does it work if you use \\servername\printername rather than by ip?
<weird-donkey> yeah
<sdadasdasd> ive got no sound since i installed and nothing muted or owt so whats going on?????
<weird-donkey> i dont think a mplayer will work ?
<bazhang> vrijmetse, sounds like a bad burn; md5 the iso (as specified above) and then do integrity check on disk
<bazhang> weird-donkey, get vlc just in case
<Shujah_> sdadasdasd, go to menu > system > preferences > sounds diff alternatives will be given select and test em
<weird-donkey> ive got plenty of media players
<minhaaj> vlc doesnt work either bazhang
<minhaaj> atleast won't play avi
<trakinas> weird-donkey: so you need codecs
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> Bazhang: wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0f:66:d8:db:d4 <br> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500 Metric:1
<weird-donkey> what im looking for is a program that can read those gp3 or gp4 files to learn the guitar
<trakinas> i can play 3gp.
<bazhang> weird-donkey, what about ubuntu-restricted-extras
<weird-donkey> with the tabs and all
<minhaaj> i thought vlc could play anything. on linux its different
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: then it just says 0 packets for everythig after that
<soenke> hey dudes. maybe anyone has a laptop-hint for me: ubuntu compatible, >2GhZ intel, nvidia graphics, 4GB ram, 14" NONGLARE display (1440x900), DVI and VGA output (or adapter for vga) - unfortunately dell can't offer such things
<trakinas> but i have loads of other sources in my list. and im not at home right now.
<weird-donkey> not just some media player
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, and what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return (dont paste here; in paste.ubuntu.com)
<poningru> minhaaj: that is because it uses the windows integrated codecs to play the crappy restricted stuff
<genii> weird-donkey: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=110320 runs on anyting using Java
<Pici> weird-donkey: How about tuxguitar
<poningru> !codecs | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> !info tuxguitar | weird-donkey
<ubottu> weird-donkey: tuxguitar (source: tuxguitar): Multitrack guitar tablature editor and player (gp3 to gp5). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.1-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<minhaaj> got em all poningru
<weird-donkey> yep, tux guitar
<weird-donkey> ive got it
<weird-donkey> but i cant damnit instal it
<bazhang> soenke, this is ubuntu or hardware question? the latter maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic
<weird-donkey> because i cant do anything with a damn linux machine
<A> trakinas: do you know what model ur GPU is
<oldenglis1> Anyone have TwinView working well with compiz? I'm getting horrible frames in glxgears with two monitors but my frames are just fine with only one monitor enabled.
<trakinas> A: wrong person, but is a nvidia
<soenke> bazhang: both :) but I'll try in offtopic chan, thanks
<weird-donkey> so, id like to learn how to instal a program without the integrated package downloader/manager
<A> lol sorry :P
<Viper550> <bazhang>  Okay, I'm in xorg.conf, I have Kern126 mouse, and a touchpad?
<Slart> !compile | weird-donkey
<ubottu> weird-donkey: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Shujah_> weird-donkey, install built-essential from synaptic
<Leipzig> Hi there. I am wondering if there is a shell tool under linux like "open" under Mac OS which opens a file with the default program for that filetype?
<bazhang> Viper550, you can come to #ubuntu-offtopic with that?
<weird-donkey> ah
<weird-donkey> ok
<weird-donkey> ill try this
<weird-donkey> thanks
<ER_A> leipzig type nautilus into a terminal
<curtis> vlc can play anything
<Blais1> ok, so I've setup Pulse Audio, but it doesn't seem to pick up my line-in
<Blais1> I want to be able to record from external devices like a guitar
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: pasted
<Leipzig> ER_A I still have to click the file after nautilus opened
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, url?
<anna_> hie guyz
<muddler> anyone know how to improve fullscreen flash-based streamed video? BBC's iPlayer is awfully jerky at the moment.
<arcos> Hi i've got a very wired wireless question, my wifi connection seems only to work 2 days at a time and then wont work at all for two more days
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> baxhang: paste.ubuntu.com/27281
<anna_> got a problem hw do start up my web cam ?
<arcos> i use wicd and I have clue what the problem is
<ER_A> leipzig .. nautilus /dir/filename/
<ER_A> :)
<arcos> no clue
<anna_> its a logitec  USB web cam
<muddler> arcos: a wired wireless connection eh? (tee hee hee, know you mean 'weird')
<arcos> muddler: woops =)
<Shujah_> muddler, flash non-free + libflashsupport maybe
<arcos> muddler: yeah it is weird
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, sudo dhclient wlan0 (dont forget sudo)
<Gnea> !webcam | anna_
<ubottu> anna_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<muddler> arcos: could it be interference, change channels?
<anna_> anyone home ?
<Leipzig> ER_A I get a "Couldn't open ... The location is not a folder."
<muddler> shujah: thanks, might be worth a shot
<muddler> shujah: suspect the DRM will scupper that plan though
<trakinas> anna_: not in 8hours... hhehehe
<maek> hey all .. I just installed Hardy and have a problem .. my fonts aren't as sharp as they were on Gusty ... anyone know a fix ??
<anna_> thank you !
<arcos> Muddler: it could be, i am a bid newbie when it comes to linux so you might have to take me through the changing chanels thing, when it doesn't work it sees the wifi signal but can't connect
<trakinas> anna_: do you want to test your webcams? or test it in a specific conference software?
<arcos> Muddler: *big
<Gnea> anna_: good luck :)
<Shujah_> anything with RIGHTS in it usually does :P
<anna_> in skype !
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: paste.ubuntu.com/27282
<anna_> why ?
<candive> bazhang, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh...  "command not found"
<trakinas> anna_: ok! you can add me there in and we can test it later. but a i said, im at work now
<trakinas> check your private msg
<ER_A> leipzig i you trying to open a directory or a file
<bazhang> candive, you went to medibuntu?
<Shujah_> maek, gp to menu > system > preferences > appearance > fonts > if on lcd sub pixel smoothing
<anna_> ok sure no prob !
<Leipzig> ER_A a file
<anna_> so whn ?
<ER_A> what kind of file
<candive> bazhang, I follow bot link
<arcos> Muddler: how would you change channels?
<Slart> Leipzig: there is a gnome-open command
<Leipzig> any file, that's the thing :)
<trakinas> anna_: 8pm (im on -3gmt)
<muddler> arcos: the channel thing is just to avoid someone else's network on the same channel messing with yours and making your connection unreliable. You should be able to change it on your router (try visiting 192.168.2.1 / 192.168.2.254 / 192.168.1.254 / 192.168.1.1 in your browser) from a wired connection
<Slart> Leipzig: just took me a while to find it =)
<ER_A> is there?
<ER_A> oo well tell me too :P
<maek> Shujah_, I have already turned that on .. they still look blurry
<zacharyburns> Anybody been able to setup Ubuntu 8.04.1 SERVER under Virtual PC 2007?
<trakinas> arcos: depends on your software
<bazhang> candive, www.medibuntu.org ?
<muddler> your router documentation should tell you the actual ip address but they're a good bet if you don't have it
<trakinas> arcos: which one?
<sdadasdasd> ﻿for some reason that totem player keeps crashing after like 1min 40secs ???
<maek> zacharyburns, use VMware Server
<Leipzig> Slart: gnome-open did it, thanks :)
<arcos> trakinas: i use wicd
<ER_A> lol i tryed :P
<trakinas> arcos: nunca vi mais gordo! (never heard of)
<Leipzig> ER_A thanks :)
<Slart> ER_A: sorry.. here's one for you then... "There is a gnome-open command.. try it, tastes like chicken" =)
<candive> bazhang, checking
<arcos> trakinas: is that portuguese?
<trakinas> sdadasdasd: does it crashes with *any* video codec?
<trakinas> arcos: yes
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, is the essid on the router hidden? encrypted? if encrypted with what protocol?
<bes1> hy all
<zacharyburns> maek: I'll try that.  Thanks
<sdadasdasd> ive jsut check mp4, i am going to download a mp3 now 1sec...
<arcos> Muddler: thanks i will check that out
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> it is not hidden...its only security was Mac filtering, which i have turned off while trying to figure out what is wrong with this...
<un1t> hi, i have two Display running on Ubuntu but i want to deactivate the second... what i have to do?
<anna_> sweet
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: so right now, it broadcasts my Network name, and is an open network..
<anna_> l have bought 2 cam's !
<trakinas> sdadasdasd: i never used one player for video and music. I use vlc/mplayer for video and audacious/listen for music.
<ER_A> lol @ slart.. yum!
<anna_> didn't know which one would work !
<trakinas> anna_: i have none. :]
<anna_> lm running ultimate ubuntu !
<Blais1> How can I setup Pulse Audio to record from my guitar?
<maek> zacharyburns, VMware products support Linux .. MS products obviously dont
<anna_> lol does it matter ?
<un1t> hm
<muddler> arcos: your router acts like a little webserver to allow you to change it's config & your wireless laptop will look for all the channels automatically
<trakinas> Blais1: just go to alsamixer and set the capture to Capture-In
<bazhang> anna_, get the real thing at www.ubuntu.com; ultimate is not supported here.
<brahmana> How do I find out the version of gtk on my machine?
<Blais1> trakinas, Where can I find the alsa mixer, is it under the volume control?
<brahmana> I am using Ubuntu 8.04
<bes1> me too
<ER_A> blais1 type alsamixer into a terminal
<trakinas> Blais1 alsamixer is a therminal volume-control like. but i prefer it
<Blais1> oh I see
<anna_> ok where do l get the real thing ?
<lesshaste> for some reason my ubuntu set up has lost all sound
<lesshaste> I don't get any errors, just no sound
<anna_> kinda new @ ths linux thing !
<trakinas> Blais1: use tab to change between capture and so on.
<lesshaste> any idea how to start investigating?
<trakinas> anna_: ubuntu.com
<bazhang> anna_, www.ubuntu.com accept no substitutes
<Blais1> I've got to Capture, but I'm not sure what to change to Capture In
<anna_> sweet thank u for free right !
<anna_> lol
<bazhang> anna_, of course :)
<[globa|fin]> Hey. Currently the machines at my office have Ubuntu 8.04 installed. This other guy claims that Ubuntu 8.04 is glitchy and unstable and wants to switch back to Ubuntu 7.1. However I am already used to 8.04 - and am quite happy with it. Are there any reasons which not to switch to Ubuntu 7.1 and stay with Ubuntu 8.04. Maybe it is a good idea to switch?
<lesshaste> it's a toshiba portege laptop
<anna_> ok  sweet
<trakinas> Blais1: press space over Aux
<trakinas> Blais1: dont forget to rise the volume.
<anna_> later guyz gotta download the real thing !
<Slart> [globa|fin]: well.. ask the people using them.. it's the only way to know
<trakinas> anna_: later
<anna_> thank's  tho!
<charlie-jayne> who in here is a vmware guru?
<Blais1> trakinas, I only have playback, Capture, and All, and there are only 2 volume sliders, one for Master and one for Capture
<rambo3> charlie-jayne, #vmware
<trakinas> Blais1: press tab to go to capture
<Slart> [globa|fin]: I have no problems with hardy.. but sure.. I've read about other people having problems.. but people were having problems with 7.10 too
<un1t> hi, i have two Displays running on Ubuntu but i want to deactivate the second... what i have to do?
<Blais1> trakinas, there is no aux, is this because I'm using Pulse Audio?
<charlie-jayne> thanks rambo3 :)
<muddler> globalfin: The audio setup (called pulseaudio) can cause problems in 8.04 but I've not had trouble with it.  That's the only thing I can think of
<ER_A> globa|fin: ubuntu support will run out for 7.10 at somepoint but i can't rember when exactly
<Gnea> !vmware | charlie-jayne
<ubottu> charlie-jayne: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<un1t> ubuntu configured all display automatically
<Blais1> trakinas, on capture I have one volume slider, it's set to 100
<un1t> *s
<trakinas> Blais1: dont know... thought  it would be the same
<Blais1> ok
<ER_A> hardy is more secure than 7.10 is in my opinion
<trakinas> Blais1: anyway, give a try to google. i have to leave the chat for awhile.
<trakinas> cheers
<ER_A> more GUIs are locked and need unlocking eg: network manager wasn't locked in gutsy
<sdadasdasd> ok i installed VLC but now i have no sound at all?
<Blais1> trakinas, thanks for the tips
<[globa|fin]> Slart, I too have personally had no problems with hardy, however this other guy where I work has gotten totally annoyed with Google Toolbar not working and crashing everything. Then he read that hardy is still unstable, etc. on the Internet - so he wants to switch. But I have really had no problems - and I dont want to switch in the middle of my projects, so I was wondering of there were some reasons not to switch...
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: any ideas?
<ER_A> firefox was in beta version when hardy was rekleased and alot of users got upset with it but i havnt had a problem
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, let me get you a cli link
<t0th_-> how i install flash firefox 3 ubuntu?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: ok
<Slart> [globa|fin]: I would still stick with hardy.. it's a LTS version.. fixes will be coming in.. unless this guy has some better reasons for switching than "I heard on the internet that it was unstable"
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Blade_Wizard_Fal
<ER_A> indeed hardy is the way forward
<t0th_-> ?
<tobago> i have a package hanging and making trouble: gforge-ldap-openldap which seems to depend on gforge-db-postgresql. trying to get rid of it doesn't work.
<Slart> t0th_-: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<t0th_-> not work
<sdadasdasd> ive installed VLC player but have no sound coming from it now???
<t0th_-> i user 7.10
<tobago> how can i get rid of hanging packages?
<Slart> t0th_-: then I have no idea
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: ok, i will try that..
<Shujah_> sdadasdasd, open vlc > settings > preferences > audio > output check advanced options and select alsa
<ubuntu-baby> Finally I am able to remove all previously installed Nvidia Driver and get back to a Screen Res of 800X600. Now can anyone help me to install the REAL nvidia driver that works? I'm using Geforce 6150
<ravi> hi, how to get subtitles below the frame in mplayer?
<ubuntu-baby> Please give me the commands that I can type in and try it out
<ubuntu-baby> I have already tired diff nvidia drivers..but none of them seem to work.
<Shujah_> ubuntu-baby, how did you install the driver last time?
<ER_A> im ment to be filling some form for a student loan but i can't be arssed... rather ramble on about ubuntu
<ER_A> lol
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿Shujah - A program named - EnvyNG
<ER_A> ubuntu-baby: what card is it?
<[globa|fin]> Slart, I want to stick with it. The other guy is really annoyed and has "read" about some issues, slow, unstable, etc. He has some weight over what goes on in the systems here, so whatever he decided happens. I told him it was an LTS version - so he grilled me about being an "experimental rabbit". He also claims his system has been running slow. What I would really need is some good strong reason not to switch other than: "its new" and "im in
<[globa|fin]>  the middle of stuff"..
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, sudo apt-get install packagename followed by sudo nvidia-xconfig, nvidia-settings
<ubuntu-baby> ERA_A -- Nvidia Geforce Go 6150
<Gnea> !nvidia | ubuntu-baby
<ubottu> ubuntu-baby: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lesshaste> can anyone help with my sound problems? Sound has just completely disappeared. Alsamixer seems fine etc.
<Gnea> lesshaste: checked the hardware?
<lesshaste> Gnea, I rebooted into windows.. works there
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿bazhang -- so what package should I use for Geforce 6150?
<candive> bazhang, You are Good, thank you very much
<bazhang> ubuntu-baby, what did you remove? should be the same followed by those setup commands and a restart
<bazhang> candive, nice going
<candive> Very Cool
<ER_A> global|fin reasons for hardy: its more secure, its been beta tested so ur not a "experimental rabbit", its LTS,
<ubuntu-baby> This is my card: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<decline> I have set my DNS IP's globally, and they should be correct. WWW works fine, however MSN doesn't. Why?
<Slart> [globa|fin]: sigh.. well.. sounds like he's made up his mind.. tell him flash doesn't work with 7.10.. if he likes google toolbar perhaps that will turn him around.. or a swift kick to the middle region =)
<candive> bazhang, I love command! :) thanks again. Chow.
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: the first command that tells me to do :sudo ifconfig <interface> down, returns a bash error, saying that no such file or directory exists...
<bazhang> Blade_Wizard_Fal, first need to associate that card with the essid; the commands are given in that link
<[globa|fin]> Slart, lol. thanks. yeh - I'll try what I can. So you say flash does not work in 7.1...mebba that will work....hmmm...
<Slart> [globa|fin]: I'm not entirely sure flash doesn't work.. you might want to check that first
<Shujah_> [globa|fin], its LTS thats reason enough.
<hlfshell> how do i add a user to a group?
<ImStillAwake> I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that has a damaged kubuntu install on it and no DVD drive. So i have transfered the ubuntu-install.iso and mounted it. Is there a command i can type to start the ubuntu install process?
<Shujah_> hlfshell, menu > system > admin > users and groups
<hlfshell> ty Shujah_
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia in?
<andare> hello i was woundering if someone can give me a hand with someth'n?
<Shujah_> andare depends :P what thing you have in mind
<bushwakko> I need help with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856042
<muddler> ImStillAwake: Doubt you'll be able to install on the partition you've booted kubuntu from, could you use virtualbox to boot a virtual machine fromthe ISO, and then use that to install to another partition?
<andare> i'm new to linux and my graphics card doesn't do 3D aceel and i would like to, so can someone help me out?
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: you called ?
<Shujah_> andare, how have you reached this conclusion that 3d doesnt work?
<Gnea> andare: pricewatch.com look for a newer nvidia card
<andare> ok but how can i tweak my graphics card to beable to try to hand 3d
<andare> ?
<Gnea> andare: what video card?
<andare> cuz i do have nvidia tnt2 model 64
<decline> I have set my DNS IP's globally, and they should be correct. WWW works fine, IRC works. However MSN doesn't. Any tips?
<Gnea> oh, the tnt2 is pure sludge, just get an nvidia
<Slart> decline: msn? using wine?
<Shujah_> andare, have you checked hardware drivers? though I dont know if 64 bit is gonna do any good dude?
<decline> Slart, pidgin that is :>
<decline> using msn protocol
<Gnea> decline: are you behind a firewall?
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, you were helping me with my PXE issues before my internet connection died on friday
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: you may have to refresh me please.
<Slart> decline: ah.. I don't think I've done anything special.. updated hardy?
<jimmy51vinsky> you advised me to first test my TFTP on the localhost
<decline> Gnea, I don't think so, but actually I don't know cus I'm not the admin of the network ;)
<Slart> decline: I meant.. it works here for my.. and I don't think I've done anything special.. just the regular updates
<andare> yeah i have cheched hardware drivers and it's under restricted drivers but when i do enable it the screen resilution get's really really big when i do restart and it wont let me change the screen reslution
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, i can tftp, connect localhost
<Gnea> decline: what about other im protocols?
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: thats a great start
<Shujah_> andare, get the nvidia setting package from synapticv
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: can you give me - 10 minutes please ?
<laughtear> i need help!
<jimmy51vinsky> but GET says Permission denied, and PUT says No such file or directory
<decline> Slart: No, actually this is kinda weird, cus it was working, on this network, for several weeks now, then suddenly I had to change my DNS IPs go get it working again, but pidgin doesn't work yet...
<decline> Gnea: Dunno, I only use msn...
<decline> +irc
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bazhang: didnt work..
<laughtear> somebody please give a hand... help
<Slart> decline: take a look in the account setup for msn.. what servers and stuff are you using ther?
<andare> i have tried but it wont install and when i do try to install i don't know how to install thing's like that, i'm new to linux all together
<Gnea> decline: no idea then
<muddler> laughtear: just feel free to ask your question
<andare> i'm use'n ubuntu
<Slart> !helpme | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ShadowBelmolve> whats the option i uso do chown change the permission of all hidden directorys?
<decline> server: messenger.hotmail.com , port: 1863, no proxy
<muddler> !
<muddler> oops, sorry
<Gnea> !ask | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<laughtear> muddler: i need to install xp for business reasons onto the other hdd on my computer (internal)
<Slart> decline: same as I have.. have you tried using the http method?
<Shujah_> andare, what error message does it give? open synaptic search for nvidia setting it should download without any problems
<decline> Slart, yep, no change
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, no prob
<Slart> decline: are you on some kind of corporate network? could msn be blocked?
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: I'll be with you in 5
<decline> Slart, no as I said it did work some days ago! And I haven't really changed anything... it's a private housing network
<boobsbr> howdy, i'm using hardy with compiz turned on and firefox has a weird behavior: every time i start it it's height is bigger than the screen resolution, like if it were in fullscreen mode. any suggestions?
<laughtear> but when put the xp cd into the drive, start the installation progress, when the partitioning part starts, f.kin. xp saze that i must use the other hdd on your computer and...
<laughtear> muddler: but when put the xp cd into the drive, start the installation progress, when the partitioning part starts, f.kin. xp saze that i must use the other hdd on your computer and...
<decline> Slart, I also have "find IP-address automatically" and "Enable automatic router port forwarding" in network properties in pidgin
<Slart> decline: what happens if you start pidgin from a terminal? do you get any kind of error message?
<andare> ok i did open up synaptic and i'm search'n for nvidia setting
<laughtear> muddler: ... it says you have to change the format of those (linux) partitions..
<laughtear> muddler: what can i do to install xp sh.t without harming grup an/or ubuntu
<unop> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<laughtear> ok, sorry
<andare> nvidia setting is download'n
<decline> Slart, only this:  (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply) Did not receive a reply.  - But I don't think it has anything to do with this?
<andare> it's done, now what do i do with nvidia setting?
<m1r> hello
<Slart> decline: nah.. that's probably something else
<muddler> laughtear: I haven't looked through this guide but it might take you through step-by-step: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<unop> laughtear, select an unused partition to install windows on and it should be ok -- if you try and install windows on a linux partition, it will attempt to format it
<Shujah_> andare, open nvidia setting from menu > system > admin > nvidia
<Slart> decline: you could try pinging that server address?
<andare> it's not there
<laughtear> muddler, thanks a lot; unop: windows does not accept the hdd i choose for it, and insist on doing something to the hdd which grub is on.
<Slart> decline: or not.. I don't get a ping response.. stupid paranoid network admins
<muddler> laughtear: windows is stubborn, it may well overwrite grub requiring you to rewrite grub to your mbr
<decline> Slart, ah hehe, not me either
<andare> nvidia dosen't show up under menu > system > admin > nvidia
<unop> laughtear, it's probably asking you to overwrite the MBR -- which is normal
<Shujah_> andare, alt+f2 nvidia-settings
<Brandon__> hmm. I can ping google.com, but when I type apt-get update it says it failed to fetch a bunch of stuff. Anyone ever see this? I can't do apt-get install php5 and stuff. It says it can't find the package. 8.04
<muddler> laughtear: you could just let windows do it's stuff and then sort the mbr with a linux live cd afterwards
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, switching to jimmy51
<unop> laughtear, do you know what exactly the message says?
<laughtear> muddler: i know, it even may wipe the whoe hdd
<laughtear> unop: which message?
<Slart> decline: you can try doing a telnet messenger.hotmail.com 1863
<unop> laughtear, the message windows install is giving you
<andare> all that did was bring up Run Application
<decline> Slart, like that? "telnet messenger.hotmail.com 1863"? Fails...
<Shujah_> andare, in run application enter this command  nvidia-settings then enter
<decline> connection refused
<Slart> decline: ah.. that works for me
<muddler> laughtear: Page 4 of that guide suggests that it will mark your linux partition as inactive, that's all, but be careful that it does install to a different partition
<andare> ok i'll give that a show
<Slart> decline: ok.. so we have something to work with
<Slart> decline: what ip number does messenger.hotmail.com resolve to?
<Slart> decline:  65.54.239.140 ?
<andare> ok did bring up NVIDIA X Sever Settings
<ubuntu-baby> I have tried the following drivers for Nvidia Geforce 6150 - nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new   and none of them gives me any higher res than 800X600. However when i use Ubuntu Live CD ...Or when I first installed Ubuntu on my system....The res and graphics was a lot better. Now How do I go back to that state?
<laughtear> unop: well, as i remembered (here i am as windows, telling you): i will install windows, but i must do something to the hdd above (linux) to make myself able to start, so go back the previous step, choose one of that hdd's partition (which linux is on it) and format it for xp, or create another partition on it...
<decline> Slart, Slart, 65.54.239.80
<decline> -Slart ;)
<Shujah_> andare, go to display
<Slart> decline: ah.. so we're not getting the same ip.. perhaps "your" server is termporarily down
<Slart> decline: try using my ip-number instead of messenger.hotmail.com
<Brandon__> How do I make it so I can ssh ubuntu? I installed the ssh-client but it's refusing port 22. Is this normal?
<ubuntu-baby> Anyone??
<andare> there's only one tab on the left and that is nvidia settings configuration
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<unop> Brandon__, you need openssh-server
<un1t> where are the preferences for the gdm display resolution?
<zacharyburns> OMG - I just tried VirtualBox (instead of Virtual Server 2005) for my Ubuntu 8.04.1 Server install and this thing rocks - it flies!
<Joe_le_fourbe> Je vous aime tous les anglais, je sais que vous detestez que les gens parlent français sur ce chan, alors je vous écris un petit message pour découvrir cette si belle langue qu'est le français :D
<Slart> decline: although I can connect to your ip too... so I guess the server is up
<decline> Slart, connection refused on telnet, but when trying it in pidgin, it kinda blanks out, nothing happens
<ZeroIdent> Need help-aptitude began to erase important system elemts and I stopped it (Ecited Terminal) but am unsure of how to fix
<ubuntu-baby> HOW Do I go back to the original State of my Graphics Card. Is there any way to remove the hardware (virtually) and enable it again so that Ubuntu can use it
<ubuntu-baby> s
<Shujah_> andare, open it and go to nvidia display
<ubuntu-baby> default driver?
<decline> Slart, I guess no response
<Shujah_> *xserver display
<Slart> decline: any other network weirdness going on?
<muddler> laughtear: might it be that windows requires a master rather than slave to boot from or something peculiar like that, and your linux drive is the only one of such?
<decline> Slart, maybe. Can you access www.diskusjon.no  ? I can't....
<laughtear> muddler: probably my linux drive is the master...
<Slart> decline: works fine here
<muddler> laughtear: what I'm getting at is that switching jumpers on the hard drives may help you install to the other drive, and you can always change them back
<ubuntu-baby> ?
<decline> Slart, yeah it should be working...
<andare> there is no nvidia display there is only enable tooltips , display status bar , slider text entries , include x display names in the config file , show really quit dialog
<Slart> decline: so you've got a general networking problem.. but still we're talking on IRC
<andare> that's all that i do see besides help and quit
<ubuntu-baby> can Anyone Please help me with my Nvidia Geforce Go 6150 ??
<decline> Slart, + most other www sites work
<Brandon__> unop, isi t bad if it says it can't find the package? It says. :Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<Slart> decline: your ISP hasn't been paying its bills? =)
<sunru> hello whats the alternate iso?
<laughtear> muddler: can i use the ultimate boot disk to swap it from there?
<Slart> !alternate | sunru
<ubottu> sunru: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sunru> oh
<decline> Slarp, my ISP? Lol, I hope so, they're kinda big
<ZeroIdent> Need help-aptitude began to erase important system elemts and I stopped it (Ecited Terminal) but am unsure of how to fix
<muddler> laughtear: dunno, I'd have thought it would either be set by hardware jumpers or maybe bios, but it's just a guess if it's not even showing your second HD
<Shujah_> andare, ok have you enabled nvidia in hardware drivers
<sunru> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<CreativeEmbassy> hey everyone
<decline> Slarp, but if you wait some mins, I could test MSN on my WinXP partition...
<andare> how do i do that?
<CreativeEmbassy> recommendation on a command-line bittorrent client?
<Slart> decline: sure.. I'm here
<AngryElf> is there a console/text based browser that supports javascript/
<sunru> whats the dvd iso? why aren't there any extra cd isos?
<andare> cuz i have tried to download and install the drivers but i don't know if i'm do'n them wrong cuz that doesn't work ither
<Slart> CreativeEmbassy: rtorrent migth be command line
<unop> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Shujah_> go to menu > system > administration > hardware drivers
<CreativeEmbassy> Slart: thanks, I'll look that up
<laughtear> muddler, ok, i'll try, hope to see you guys... and unop
<laughtear> thank you very much
<muddler> laughtear: just some ideas, I'm no expert so don't do anything you can't undo easily!
<KMR01> whoo!
<unop> Brandon__, you might need to enable all the ubuntu repos and so this.    sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<ubuntu-baby> How to Reinstall a Hardware in Ubuntu
<Gnea> ubuntu-baby: ask google
<muddler> laughtear: and a less-dangerous way is to run xp under virtualbox or such if that suits your needs
<rambo3> ubuntu-baby, explain
<KMR01> I'm stuck with one of the most evil OSes ever ;_;
<rambo3> Red Hat?
<KMR01> Xandros.
<Gnea> lol
<Shujah_> ubuntu-baby, go to hardware drivers, select nvidia reboot, download nvidia-settings and config your resolution from there, once config'ed save it to xorg.conf - dont merge
<sHOCkwAV1> hi
<rambo3> Aaah
<nixnoob> Whats wrong with Xandros?
<nixnoob> I never tried it I'm interested
<andare> how can i enable nvidia hardware drivers?
<KMR01> It has... Issues.
<muddler> works nicely on our eeepc
<Slart> !nvidia | andare
<ubottu> andare: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sunru> are there seperate cd's that make up the dvd?
<KMR01> i'm on my EeePC
<Shujah_> andre is there any driver mentioned there?>
<nixnoob> andare: system > administration> hardkware drivers
<Slart> sunru: nope.. the dvd just contains more packages
<sHOCkwAV1> Anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper and linksys wireless drivers?
<muddler> KMR01: so... what's up?
<ubuntu-baby> rambo3 - I have a Nvidia Geforce Go 6150 Card...I have tried all the diff drivers that are available ...and none of them works well (screen res is 800X600). However The original default driver that I first experienced was "OK". So I hopeing that reinstalling the hardware will take me back there.
<ohyouknow1987> hi im having trouble playing dvds in ubuntu can someone help
<Brandon__> unop, is it normal to get tons of errors like "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages 404 Not Found". When I did the install it said, "No candidate version found for openssh-server"
<KMR01> the update feature on the EeePC is mean.
<nixnoob> KMR01: im interested in getting an eeepc so can you elaborate? we can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sunru> Slart: how else do i get these packages??
<Slart> !dvd | ohyouknow1987
<ubottu> ohyouknow1987: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cih997> hi, i'm using ubuntu studio 8.04, audacious 1.5.0, when song is over next not playing only stay in 00:00. Option ctrl+M (stop after current) is off. :/
<Slart> sunru: using the internet
<sunru> fair enough
<KMR01> im in it now
<Slart> sunru: the dvd is good when you're installing somewhere with a very slow network connection.. or no connection at all
<andare> thnkx i'll try that
<Dante123> Hi all, I read recently about a new video chat program that has a linux client and is much smaller than bloated skype.  For the life of me I can't remember the name.....anyone know what I am talking about???
<muddler> KMR01: true, it is. Most of the stuff updates ok for me.  My advice is not to update the bios unless you need to and to use pinning if you introduce other repositories
<xubuntuuser> how can i share the internet connection with an winxp?
<nixnoob> KMR01: me too read what i wrote
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿Shujah_: Hardware Driver is empty
<Slart> Dante123: ekiga?
<sHOCkwAV1> Hello, I need help getting my wireless going. Can someone help me, please?
<cih997> xubuntuuser: via windows ICS
<Dante123> nope.  Video only....no text messaging in the client.  Brand new app....
<KMR01> wireless? :]
<Bidget> anyone had experience using a psx emulator?
<jimcooncat> updated my machine (with kernel update) and now virtualbox doesn't run. Help please?
<Shujah_> ubuntu-baby, go to menu > system > preferences > appearance > visual effects and select the highest
<rambo3> ubuntu-baby, no it wont , just run:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and set other driver
<KMR01> shockwav1: what's up?
<sHOCkwAV1> Hello, MMR01
<Slart> Dante123: tcpcam?
<xubuntuuser> cih997: I will try this. thanks!
<andare> ok this is what i know about my graphics card
<ZeroIdent> Need help-aptitude began to erase important system elemts and I stopped it (Ecited Terminal) but am unsure of how to fix
<topsub> thanks ubottu, i got my dvd player finally working because of that post. thanks!
<Dante123> ﻿ jimcooncat my advice is go to #virtulabox  they are very helpful there
<KMR01> that had to be the best typo ever.
<ZeroIdent> Need help-aptitude began to erase important system elemts and I stopped it (Ecited Terminal) but am unsure of how to fix
<KMR01> :P anyways, whatcha need?
<sHOCkwAV1> *KMR01. I'm haing a problem with my wireless. I'm not sure if ndiswrapper is installed properly
<jimcooncat> thanks Dante123
<Gnea> !repeat | ZeroIdent
<Dante123> ﻿Slart maybe....will google it
<ubottu> ZeroIdent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> Dante123: cu-seeme ?
<sHOCkwAV1> This room is moving way too fast for me
<KMR01> Well what card are you running for wireless?
<sHOCkwAV1> I have a Linksys WPC54GS
<andare> -display
<andare>        description: VGA compatible controller
<andare>        product: NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<andare>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<andare>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> andare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andare>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Slart> Dante123: here's a long list.. see if you find what uyou're looking for http://myhome.hanafos.com/~soonjp/vidconf.html
<Dante123> ﻿jimcooncat if ersatz (or a name like that is in there) he is great guy- very knowledgable on vbox
<sHOCkwAV1> From what i've read, it should work
<Brandon__> Is there a way to run a diagnostic on networking to figure out if there's a problem with connections?
<KMR01> Hmmmm... You could try madwifi drivers... they're usually for the odd ones out.
<ohyouknow1987> i cant get dvds to play can someone help me
<Gnea> !wireless | sHOCkwAV1
<Shujah_> ohyouknow1987, google medibuntu
<ubottu> sHOCkwAV1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sivam> hi
<ikonia> jimmy51: ok, I'm back now
<Gnea> !dvd | ohyouknow1987
<ubottu> ohyouknow1987: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tj13820> am
<ohyouknow1987> shujah: what is medibuntu?
<ubuntu-baby> ﻿Shujah_: Desktop effects couldn't be enabled -- it says
<sHOCkwAV1> I'm new to linux. Is there a way to check if my ndiswrapper is ok?
<Slart> !medibuntu | ohyouknow1987
<ubottu> ohyouknow1987: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubuntu-baby> Rambo3 - what 'other' driver should i use?
<jimmy51> ikonia, ok, thanks.  i've TFTP'd into localhost, but i can't get or put anything
<ikonia> jimmy51: so thats normally a permissions error
<Dante123> ﻿Slart I get google to send me any news on ubuntu or linux....and it was in a link from their digest that I read about this client.  But none that you mention ring a bell.  I know it worked with a wide variety of webcams and was strictly video no texting
<cih997> hi, i'm using ubuntu studio 8.04, audacious 1.5.0, when song is over next not playing only stay in 00:00. Option ctrl+M (stop after current) is off. :/
<Slart> Dante123: sounds nice..let me know if you remember the name
<jimmy51> ikonia: do i need to make the tftp root more accessible?
<sdakak> Does ubuntu have a problem with me deleting the last gnome-panel?
<sdakak> I mean how can I have a completely panel-less desktop?
<Shujah_> ubuntu-baby, download nvidia via envyng - once downloaded - download nvidia-settings , config your display from nvidia-settings and save to x-configuration file, dont merge save
<ikonia> jimmy51: certainly looks that way
<Sivam> hi all
<rambo3> ubuntu-baby, i don't know was it nvidia-glx
<jimmy51> ikonia: ok, can you walk me through that?  i guess read only would be ok, since it's just supposed to serve up pxe images
<KMR01> well, ndiswrapper for me was a bit shaky on two of my wireless cards.
<sdakak> I got disconnected.
<ikonia> jimmy51: as long as it's world readable
<lesshaste_> is there a way to downgrade from backported versions to the normal stable versions?
<ubuntu-baby> rambo 3 - I tried Nvidia-glx Nvidia-glx-new and the other one....all 3
<Gnea> lesshaste_: yes.
<topsub> only thing i had to do after i used this.. https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html.. was turn down my hue and it worked perfect
<sdakak> lesshaste Turn off the backports in synaptic and say reload, upgrade all?
<lesshaste_> Gnea, how do you do that?
<lesshaste_> Gnea, I'd like to do it for all packages
<Gnea> lesshaste_: try sdakak's suggestion
<sdakak> Can anyone tell me how to have a completely panel-less desktop?
<jimmy51> ikonia, i think the tftproot is /var/lib/tftpboot/
<ikonia> jimmy51: go for it
<Gnea> lesshaste_: if not, you may need to uninstall the packages by hand, then reinstall them.
<lesshaste_> sdakak, it says nothing to upgrade
<ohyouknow1987> i cant get to medibuntu it says server not found
<lesshaste_> sdakak, how do I tell which installed packages come from backports? Maybe that would be easier
<Gnea> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sivam> hi
<decline> Slart, works perfect in WinXP...
<jimmy51> ikonia: chmod  ??  /var/lib/tftpboot
<sdakak> lesshaste_: ikonia would provide you better help.
<Dante123> TokBox is the app name Slart
<Gnea> lesshaste_: what's wrong with the backports?
<ikonia> jimmy51: 775 ?
<sdakak> jimmy51: Are you trying to net boot?
<Dante123> here is the review
<ikonia> jimmy51: -R
<ikonia> jimmy51: chmod -R
<sdakak> Gnea: There is a reason they are called so :)
<jimmy51> ok
<Dante123> http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,1000000567,10008650o-2000498448b,00.htm?new_comment Check it out Slart
<ikonia> sdakak: huh, what's up ?
<ohyouknow1987> anyone else have ideas for playing dvds?
<lesshaste_> sdakak, ikonia?
<Gnea> sdakak: and there is a reason why they don't bother me :)
<lesshaste_> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<Slart> decline: bah.. now I don't know what to expect any more.. are they blocking connection attempts from linux computers? =)
<Shujah_> ohyouknow1987, download vlc
<Slart> Dante123: thanks.. looking at it now
<lesshaste_> ikonia, I am trying to restabilise my setup by getting rid of any backports
<Gnea> ohyouknow1987: i already gave you a link to help you out.
<ikonia> lesshaste_: ok
<lesshaste_> ikonia, do you know how to list all the installed backport packages for example?
<ikonia> lesshaste_: one moment, I don't think you can do it by repo
<lesshaste_> ikonia, ok
<sdakak> ikonia: Hey. He wants downgrade his backports
<jimmy51> ikonia, ah, i see.  the 775 is the permission mode and the -R makes it recursive
<decline> Slart, yea hehe this is mysterious. First of all, how could it just suddenly start demanding the DNS ip's to work, and why is everything else than MSN working when I got the DNS ip's :|
<mrtimdog> Hi, any reason synaptic marks for update packages which have been pinned to a particular version?
<ikonia> lesshaste_: I see
<ikonia> jimmy51: you got it
<Gnea> lesshaste_: this is a bit of a longshot, but: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep bpo   you might get mixed results.
<ikonia> jimmy51: you want it to be able to see the images too, not just the dir, hence the -R
<Slart> decline: I have no idea.. it's very weird
<Joeseph> I've recently wiped my old computer and gave it away, and the other hard drive on it I did not wipe had ubuntu on it.  If I just put the hard drive into my new computer, would it work?
<Shujah_> tried amsn?
<lesshaste_> Gnea, hard to tell if that worked or not
<lesshaste_> ikonia, any help much appreciated
<Shujah_> Joeseph, you might have to edit grub
<Gnea> lesshaste_: that just tives you a list. try pastebining it
<Gnea> !pastebin | lesshaste_
<ubottu> lesshaste_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> Dante123: bah.. silly flash app doesn't work with my ff3 =/
<ikonia> lesshaste_: I can't see anything within the dpkg man page that suggests it can read the repo's the package came from
<Joeseph> Shujah_: but It might work? is the only way to try?
<lesshaste_> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/27293/
<Dante123> okay Slart.  I forgot it was flash based
<lesshaste_> ikonia, ok so any tips on how to remove all backports?
<ikonia> lesshaste_: I'm wondering if you delselect proposed which should update apt-cache policy, and do an apt-get update will it prompt you for the downgrade
<ikonia> lesshaste_: s/proposed/backports
<lesshaste_> ikonia, it didn't sadly
<ross> i'm having some problems installing virtual box
<Shujah_> Joeseph, if the grub address fro hd doesnt change e.g. it was hd0 and its hd0 now then it'll boot - so you might try to boot you'll know
<ikonia> lesshaste_: give me a few minutes,
<lesshaste_> ikonia, unless there just weren't any.. but I suspect it only goes up that way
<lesshaste_> ikonia, ok
<ross> here is the error message: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<sdakak> How do I get the pidgin avant plugin to work?
<ross> can anyone help please
<Gnea> lesshaste_: sorry, i'm not sure :(
<lesshaste_> Gnea, ok
<lesshaste_> thanks anyway
<Gnea> ross: it told you what to do
<sdakak> ross: Are you using the os version? Why not head over to their site and grab the binary package. It builds the kernel module automatically and provides usb support.
<Gnea> lesshaste_: good luck
<lesshaste_> basically my sound has died so how about just reinstalling everything sound related
<Jack_Sparrow> ross vbox has a channel.. but did you install it from our repos or go and try to get the latest and do it yourself
<lesshaste_> is that possible?
<lesshaste_> how do you reinstall packages?
<sdakak> ross: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Joeseph> Shujah_: Alrighty, then I'll give it a try.   but, while I'm here....  I'd like to wipe my ubuntu install also and install UbuntuStudio. since I do not have a DVD player in my computer, I can't install it that way. Could I wipe and reinstall from the command line?
<ross> errr
<ikonia> lesshaste_: do you have synaptic ?
<lesshaste_> ikonia, yes
<lesshaste_> ikonia, but I mostly use the command line
<ross> i installed it from the site
<jimmy51> ikonia: ok, my permissions are read/write for root, but read only for all else.  i still can't get/put files.  either i don't have  the tftproot set to the correct folder, or something else is going on.
<ikonia> jimmy51: one moment
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> HELP!!! just did an update (system said there were updates available, went with it. Said it updated Firefox, and i needed to restart firefox, so i closed down the browser, and attempted to start it up. it gives me this "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)" so i try in the terminal, and it tells me it isnt installed, so i do "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 (as it tells me too) and it returns: firefox-3.0 is already
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> the newest version....what did i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vbox
<ubottu> Found: isdnvbox, isdnvboxclient, isdnvboxserver, raccess4vbox3, vbox3
<ross> after sudo modprobe vboxdrv, it says "FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found."
<Shujah_> Joeseph, you mean wipe ubuntu then install ubuntu studio? how are you gonna mount the iso - you aint got the cd-rom?
<ross> what to do what to do
<ikonia> lesshaste_: if you search for ubp in synaptic it shows all the backport packages, which if you then mark for re-install it will re-install from main rather than backports
<drago>  /j #perl.it
<Gnea> ross: it tells you to install it from the repository, not from a website
<prodigel> hi all. no connection to linux or ubuntu, but still: Does anyone know if I can use my phone to stream mp3 in fm so that my car radio can play whatever I want? :) I know there are such things to buy, still would be great to do it from my phone
<ikonia> lesshaste_: got it, get the package "apt-show-versions"
<ross> gnea: ok, i just searched for virtual box on the repos
<ross> gnea: um
<Joeseph> Shujah_: UbuntuStudio takes a DVD. I have the iso, but I can't use it cause I have no DVD player. I could take a dvd player form one of my other systems if I had to though.
<ross> gnea: there are a lot of choices here
<ikonia> lesshaste_: then do apt-show-versions -i; apt-show-versions -b | grep hardy-backports
<Gnea> ross: and it still tells you the name of the package
<ross> gnea: which modules should i install?
<bartmon> Hey guys. I've added a new HDD into my machine and it is seen as /dev/sda so all my other devices got a new major device number. I have a modified fstab for mounting one partition and only this partition broke because i didn't use uuidgen. how can i get a uuid of a partition?
<Gnea> ross: read what you stated
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ikonia> bartmon: uuid
<ikonia> jimmy51: sorry, you where saying
<ross> gnea: AHA
<Gnea> .......Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.........
<Shujah_> Joeseph, well yeah you can mount the dvd by acetonel (on still installed ubuntu) but I'm not sure if it'll work
<jimmy51> ikonia,  permissions look correct (when viewed with thunar) but i still can't GET/PUT
<bartmon> Jack_Sparrow, ikonia: excellent, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Joeseph> Shujah_: It might just be easier to get a dvd player....
<ikonia> jimmy51: what does your tftp config show ?
<Gnea> ross: cat /proc/version  will tell you what kernel you're using
<Shujah_> Joeseph, it is, and much less likely to backfire
<jimmy51> ikonia, that's in /etc/inetd.conf, right?
<ikonia> jimmy51: don't know, is that where you set it up?
<ross> gnea: ok, i'm using the 18-generic vesion
<ikonia> jimmy51: hang on, I'll get it myself
<Shujah_> Joeseph, though you might wanna check the md5 before going through all the hassle
<Joeseph> Shujah_: alright, I'll probably try that... that way I don't even have to boot it.
<Gnea> ross: then download the 18-generic package
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> anyone?
<lesshaste_> ikonia, thanks.. I feel we are very close... you didn't quite mean apt-show-versions -i; apt-show-versions -b | grep hardy-backports
<lesshaste_> did you?
<Joeseph> Shujah_: what is the md5... wait, I'll llook it up.
<ross> gnea: only the 18-generic package?
<jimmy51> ikonia: in my inetd.conf i have this:  tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<lesshaste_> ikonia, that lists things like autoconf/hardy uptodate 2.61-4
<ikonia> lesshaste_: still working it thorugh
<ikonia> jimmy51: ok
<m-c> Is there a command line interface to burning a cdrom?  Is it as simple as dd?
<Gnea> ross: whatever works
<Shujah_> Joeseph, md5 is a dvd/cd check to see if the data was corrupted during download -
<ikonia> jimmy51: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<lesshaste_> ok
<Gnea> m-c: yes. no.
<jimmy51> ikonia: 8.04
<Joeseph> Shujah_: oh....  Wiki told me it was a cryptographic algorithm that is now considered unsafe.... hahaha
<ikonia> jimmy51: I've just pulled down tftpd and it setup the tftp root as /srv/tftp
<Shujah_> md5 is unsafe :s
<Gnea> hangnails are unsafe
<m-c> Gnea: Ah.  So, what program provides the command line interface to burn a cdrom?
<mic1394> is there an audio/video player that plays all formats and codecs in ubuntu such as vlc in windows?
<jimmy51> ikonia, ok, maybe my config is bad.  i'll change the root to /srv/tftp
<bartmon> I have another question. Why is my new IDE device located at /dev/sdX and not /dev/hdX as the other IDE devices i have?
<Joeseph> mic1394: you mean vlc for ubuntu?
<Gnea> m-c: cdrecord
<s`s> mic1394: vlc can be installed in windows, linux, AND mac
<Gnea> mic1394: vlc
<ikonia>  jimmy51 changing it won't do anything I'm more concerned why your config is different than mine out of the box
<m-c> Gnea Thank you
<ross> gnea: it's installing
<mic1394> is there anything better than vlc ? or do u guys suggest anthing else?
<jimmy51> ikonia, i'm folliwng this procedure: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<Shujah_> Joeseph, wiki md5 sum :P
<Gnea> mic1394: mplayer is nice, but vlc tends to top everything these days
<mic1394> hmm
<mic1394> thanks everyone
<ikonia> jimmy51: that is for version 6.10
<ikonia> jimmy51: thats over 18 months old
<m-c> Gnea Is the cdrecord application part of the ubuntu repositories?
<jimmy51> ikonia: it's for edgy, so i've changed the package to get the hardy packages
<ikonia> jimmy51: yes, but more than package names change
<ikonia> jimmy51: hardy lays things out very differently
<Gnea> m-c: yes
<ikonia> jimmy51: for example hardy uses tcpd wrappers, edgy did not
<ikonia> jimmy51: you can't mix and match guides like that
<m-c> Gnea Just found it, nevermind
<Joeseph> Shujah_: that makes sense... so that's how it works... interesting.
<jimmy51> ikonia,  is there a 8.04 guide for PXE under ubuntu?
<danutzu> hy there
<danutzu> please help me
<danutzu> :|
<Gnea> !ask | danutzu
<ubottu> danutzu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> jimmy51: look in the official documentation projects, rather than third party ones. https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<danutzu> my pidgin yahoo is not login me to yahoo is getting closed
<jimmy51> ikonia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer  looks like i should try
<danutzu> how do I make it work??
<ikonia> jimmy51: still looks old
<jimmy51> hmm
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> ok, I have a big problem...I am using Ubuntu 8.04, system told me i had updates, so i updated, told me it updated firefox, and needed to restart the browser, closed browser, tried to open up again, it tells me no such file or directory exists...tried opening fromterminal, it tells me it isnt installed, and to do 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0' i do that, and it tells me it is already installed and up to date...i am no completely and thoroughly
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> confused..and without firefox..HELP!
<ross> i'm having some problems with ubuntu
<ross> when the comp goes into standby
<ross> i can't get it to come back
<ross> i can't get it to stop going on standby
<danutzu> please help me
<Shujah_> Blade_Wizard_Fal, reinstall via synaptic doesnt work?
<danutzu> how do I make the yahoo pidgin to work
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> shujah_:no, tried that too
<danutzu> the pidgin yahoo is getting closed when I'm login to my user
<s`s> Blade_Wizard_Fal: try to do an apt-get remove firefox-3.0 and then afterwards an apt-get install
<danutzu> pleaseeeeeeeee
<s`s> !helpme | danutzu
<ubottu> danutzu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<some1normal> hi all
<KMR01> working on the yard bbl.
<ikonia> jimmy51: it has a recent update on it, so it looks like it could work on current
<Brandon__> okay I'm getting 404 errors in ubuntu when aptitude tries to update and access http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/???? I can access those just fine and they exist. Why can't ubuntu fetch them?
<goldenpockets> how to install gcc compiler from cd?
<shader42> hey all, is there a way as administrator to echo directly to a different user's shell?
<d0t> i'm running ubuntu and i would like to create on the same HD a FAT32 partition.. how can i create it ?
<Starnestommy> shader42: write <username> <message>
<jimmy51> ikonia,  ok.  i'll format and start from scratch with that guide (new machine anyway)
<codyzapp> d0t, use cfdisk
<DeFirence> FFS! my pidgin just screwed up again and its using all my ram and most cpu and its uninterruptable
<ikonia> jimmy51: seems over kill, but if that makes you feel more comforable
<ikonia> DeFirence: we know what FFS means, please don't use it any more
<iiinc> Hello. Is there a way to install all of the debug symbol packages for my installed apps? I've added the ddebs repository, I'm just tired of hunting for -dbgsym packages.
<jimmy51> ikonia: probably overkill, but it doens't take too long.  thanks for helping thus far
<DeFirence> err, its eating my pc from the inside
<ikonia> jimmy51: no problem
<DeFirence> and i cant do anything
<DeFirence> except a cold reboot
<codyzapp> might try recompiling pidgin then.
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> codyzapp: why would recopiling pidgin change that ?
<ikonia> recompiling
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> s's: didn't work...still the same error...
<bartmon> Hmmm, I'm experiencing poor copying performance (<4MB/s) between two HDDs with UDMA6 enabled. Any ideas?
<codyzapp> might be a bug in your pidgin. or a missing componet or file etc.
<DeFirence> this is the second time this has happened
<ikonia> codyzapp: it's precompiled by ubuntu - how could it have  missing file or component
<codyzapp> you accidently delete it? or something goes screwy.
<d0t> firefox always freezes... :/
<ikonia> codyzapp: come on - so surly a re-install of pidgin would be more realistic than a recompile
<lesshaste_> how can I switch to some non alsa sound system to see if that will help?
<shader42> Starnestommy: ty
<DG19075> I'd do a re-install of pidgin from the terminal  and go from there
<andare> how do i uninstall ubuntu tweak?
<abchirk> tweak?
<ikonia> DG19075: why from the terminal ?
<threejane> ?
<DG19075> apt-get remover --purge ubuntutweak
<andare> yes
<codyzapp> ikonia, you can see if any errors show up.
<ikonia> DG19075: but why suggest from the terminal
<ikonia> codyzapp: synaptic will show the same errors
<Spockz> Hello, I just tried apt-get update and he can't find the edgy-security sources.
<Spockz> Is this because edge-security doesn't exist anymore?
<abchirk> andare put in the install cd and install Ubuntu?
<DG19075> I've always had good resuls there ; sometinmes a GUI install is buggy
<andare> i am try'n to find out how to tweak ubuntu for better performance
<ikonia> DG19075: nonsense
<andare> i do have ubuntu
<abchirk> hm I guess you cannot do so much, you could try to deactivate the automatic services...
<andare> ubuntu tweak is a program that i was try'n to use and i don't want it no more
<Starnestommy> Spockz: I think edgy isn't supported anymore
<ikonia> andare: there is no package for it as I recall, you have to remove it by hand
<andare> cuz i am try'n to find out how to tweak the performance
<Spockz> Starnestommy: aha, is there a way I can upgrade? Or should I do a new install?
<andare> and how would i remove it from hand?
<Starnestommy> Spockz: I'm not sure
<ikonia> andare: manually remove the files you installed
<andare> i'm new use'n liux srry ppl
<ikonia> andare: that is one of the downsides of not using package managed software
<andare> i don't like to use windows
<mitchell> guys i need to mount a digital camera via terminal but is telling me that is not a block device can someone help?
<goldenpockets> hoe can i install gcc from the cd?
<goldenpockets> how*
<ikonia> andare: that doesn't change anything
<andare> so that's why i'm use'n liux
<legend2440> Blade_Wizard_Fal: in terminal    firefox -safe-mode  does that work?
<andare> linux*
<ikonia> goldenpockets: put the cd in the driver, view software sources from "system --> administation" enable the CD in the check box and search for GCC
<dolley> hola a todos necesito ayuda por favor
<ikonia> !es | dolley
<ubottu> dolley: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaolaBuntuPH> using reiserfs with data=writeback on ubuntu on "/" partition and reiserfs with data=journal on "/home" is this ok guys?
<andare> yeah i do understand that doesn't change anyth'n but @ the same time i do know that linux is more secure os than windows
<gigiark> salve a tutti
<andare> and that's one of the reasons on why i wanna use linux than windows
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> legend2440: i can try...but i just got it working...instead of typing 'firefox' i tried 'firefox-3.0' and it worked...not sure why i suddenly have to do that instead of just firefox though...
<ikonia> andare: an OS is as secure as the user who maintains it, ubuntu and any linux distro can be very unsecure
<ikonia> !it | gigiark
<ubottu> gigiark: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andare> how?
<nixnoob> ikonia: its more secure than running windows as admin at all times no matter how you look at it :)
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> legend2440: tried it, didnt work...still says it isnt installed...
<ikonia> nixnoob: no it's not, please don't make missleadig comments
<andare> i have heard for alot of ppl that are computer geek's that linux is more secure than windows so how can linux NOT be secure?
<nixnoob> ikonia: whatever you say.
<ikonia> andare: this is not the channel to discuss it, join #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion, and you can also read up on some generic white papers on security to explain the differences
<kaolaBuntuPH> what is a nice backup tool for ubuntu that can restore your software in case of mulfunction
<kaolaBuntuPH> ??
<kaolaBuntuPH> help plz
<nixnoob> ikonia: just compare the number of viruses for each OS, i am right.
<kaolaBuntuPH> i had 2 re4mt and update things when my system is down..
<ikonia> kaolaBuntuPH: file system backups are the most common way, people chose different sort of methods
<andare> ok so what kind of channel is this then if i may ask?
<ikonia> nixnoob: we are not discussing virus's - we where discussing security, secrutiy does not mean virus
<kaolaBuntuPH> so what software would you recommend on ubuntu
<ikonia> andare: an ubuntu OS support channel
<puwei> dose ubuntu hase the gohst ,so i can ease recove my OS
<andare> show's on how much i know about linux
<ikonia> Kopfgeldjaeger: people use basic tools like tar or cpio, or more advanced graphical client server tools like amanda
<ikonia> Kopfgeldjaeger: if you open your package manager and search for backup you'll find a few applications
<kaolaBuntuPH> aww
<kaolaBuntuPH> no help..huhuhu
<nic> hello
<kaolaBuntuPH> hello
<andare> on one last ? then if u want me to let u alone then i will
<ikonia> kaolaBuntuPH: please see the messages I sent to Kopfgeldjaeger:, they where meant for you
<nic> how can i change the port in xchat from a irc server? o.O
<andare> how can i make the performace look alot better use'n ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kopfgeldjaeger: sorry, those messages where not meant for you
<ikonia> andare: that depends on the reason it's slow, you need to diagnose why it's slow
<kaolaBuntuPH> ok but i want a backup tool that can restore my installed software also
<dolley> ok
<kaolaBuntuPH> is there?
<ikonia> kaolaBuntuPH: then you need some sort of generic whole system image tool
<kaolaBuntuPH> how about aptoncd?
<andare> i got my computer for about $100 and it was made for windows 2000
<trooper> What about PING
<kaolaBuntuPH> b
<trooper> http://ping.windowsdream.com/
<trooper> dont let windowsdream confure you
<unop> kaolaBuntuPH, aptoncd is for the purposes of installing ubuntu -- not really backing up and restoring
<[globa|fin]> Hey. I want to install xfce. Currently I have Ubuntu 8.04 server install. I installed a GUI by typing [sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop] which installed the latest GNOME. To install Xfce, can I just do [sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop] and then type in [sudo aptitude install xfce]? To installed Xfce?
<kaolaBuntuPH> but you can restore softwares using it right?
<ikonia> kaolaBuntuPH: no
<ikonia> kaolaBuntuPH: it makes a local repo, nothing more
<andare> so then i guess my computer is really slow cuz i don't have the $$$ to upgrade so that's why i'm try'n to learn how to tweak and overclock if it's possible for my computer to even handle it
<unop> kaolaBuntuPH, not necessarily -- it's quite possible that you upgraded packages from the online repositories and in the process pulled in other dependencies too
<ikonia> andare: overclocking is a bad idea
<kaolaBuntuPH> so no software installed will be reinstalled then?
<ikonia> andare: and is not something that is a topic in this channel
<j800r> yo, i need repository help. i'm having problems with the medibuntu repository when i use update manager
<andare> then what about tweaking?
<nickrud> [globa|fin] there's more to removing gnome, but you can install sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to run xfce. Just choose it under options->sessions on the login screen
<andare> ok srry
<ikonia> andare: how much ram do you have ?
<kaolaBuntuPH> can u gve me a specific name for the image copy thing for ubuntu?
<nickrud> [globa|fin] to be clear, you don't have to remove gnome to install xfce.
<kaolaBuntuPH> can sbackup do it also?
<andare> sd 765 mb
<ikonia> kaolaBuntuPH: you have been given a few,
<ikonia> andare: and what cpu ?
<sHOCkwAV1> Anyone here familiar with configuring ubuntu and a linksys wpc54gs card?
<kaolaBuntuPH> guess i have to search
<nickrud> kaolaBuntuPH yes, sbackup will do it if you set it up properly.
<andare> i don't know my cpu
<andare> srry
<[globa|fin]> nickrud, thank you for your response. Say I want to remove xfce later, can I just type [sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop]? Thanks
<kaolaBuntuPH> ok thanks for the help
<ikonia> kaolaBuntuPH: or just read the messages people are giving you
<Ayabara> I have removed Medibuntu from sources.list, but apt still looks for updates there. Why oh why?
<andare> i don't know computer hard ware very much
<ikonia> andare: no problem, from what you've said you've got enough ram to run ubuntu, try disabling advanced desktop effects from the "system -> administraton" menu
<ikonia> andare: sorry the system -> preferences menu
<ikonia> Ayabara: do apt-get update first
<[globa|fin]> andare, s'ling?
<Illuzionz> Hello, i have a little question, i now have my video working in ubuntu, but now i miss the sound
<andare> ?
<Ayabara> ikonia, I've done that (loads of times)
<nickrud> [globa|fin] no, [x]ubuntu-desktop is just a list of packages to install, removing the list won't remove the packages.
<Illuzionz> On websites
<andare> if ur ask'n if i'm lising then yes
<nickrud> [globa|fin] a sec, there's a howto out there
<kaolaBuntuPH> is reiserfs ok?on a separate home partition?
<kaolaBuntuPH> ?
<[globa|fin]> andare, sorry - meant to say that to someone else. I just type faster than I comprehend sometimes...
<j800r> someone help, i get this error message when i update:
<ikonia> Ayabara: after you've removed the mediabuntu repo ?
<andare> it's kool, noth'n to sweet over
<dolley> Hello, i can't install my video card
<Illuzionz> Can someone help me with a problem? i now have youtube videoś working on ubuntu, but without sound????
<[globa|fin]> cool
<Ayabara> ikonia, yes.
<Illuzionz> but my sound for music works
<kaolaBuntuPH> j800r: you can edit your sources list...
<ikonia> Ayabara: then it can't look in the mediabuntu repo's
<Ayabara> ikonia, something cached somewhere?
<abadinalbany> hi all
<andare> so then how can i make the performace better than?
<j800r> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve ‘packages.medibuntu.org’
<j800r> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Could not resolve ‘packages.medibuntu.org’
<j800r> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Could not resolve ‘packages.medibuntu.org’W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> Ayabara: the -update should remove it
<nickrud> [globa|fin] http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome , see under the section playing around for pure kde or pure xfce
<Ayabara> ikonia, well, it does :-)
<abadinalbany> I'd like to be able to ssh and vnc to my ubuntu desktop without an interactive login, after restart. is this possible?
<ikonia> Ayabara: what command are you doing that it looks
<[globa|fin]> nickrud, thanks man. Checking right now!
<j800r> kaola: i'm not looking to remove medibuntu, i'm just wondering why i get that error message
<Ayabara> ikonia, on "sudo apt-get update", I get "Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Packages ", among other things
<wangweijian1982> hi
<Illuzionz> Can someone help me with a problem? i now have youtube videoś working on ubuntu, but without sound????
<Illuzionz> but my sound for music works
<ikonia> Ayabara: re-check your sources.list
<kaolaBuntuPH> j800r: it's an old source problem
<Ayabara> ikonia, I have done that three times. the word medibuntu is not in there
<j800r> illutionz: go into package manager, search libflashsupport
<kaolaBuntuPH> just edit your sources.list
<j800r> and install the package
<Illuzionz> thnx j800r
<ikonia> Ayabara: when you do "sudo apt-get update" does the word mediabuntu scroll past ?
<j800r> kaola: what changes would i need to make
<Ayabara> ikonia, yes
<sHOCkwAV1> Hello, I need help configuring a linksys wireless card WPC54GS to work with ubuntu.
<ikonia> Ayabara: then it's in the sources.list
<nickrud> Ayabara look for medibuntu in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ikonia> nickrud: ahhh good call
<johncoltrane> Hi, does anyone have experience with no-ip port forwarding?
<lil-romeo> hey all
<DarkAudit> It looks like medibuntu's down atm
<Ayabara> nickrud, jackpot :-D
 * nickrud looks down, modestly
<kaolaBuntuPH> j800r: using the terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ayabara> ikonia, no it's not! ;-)
<lil-romeo> how do i hide shortcuts of my hdd on my desktop anyone know how?
<ikonia> Ayabara: no, nickrud's the man
<kaolaBuntuPH> find some unwanted entries and delete them
<Slart> lil-romeo: gconf-editor, apps, nautilus
<lil-romeo> thanks pro :D
<Ayabara> ikonia, nickrud: can I just delete the file?
<dolley> i need help
<nickrud> Ayabara yes
<unop> j800r, kaolaBuntuPH, use gksudo instead of sudo there
<julian_> anyone know why my gedit is opening every text file i open in a new window instead of in a new tab in the window which is just present?
<ikonia> Ayabara: no problem
<DarkAudit> just tried to update and couldn't connect to medibuntu
<Ayabara> ikonia, nickrud: thanks
<dolley> i can't install my video card
<kaolaBuntuPH> y?
<kbrosnan> !help | dolley
<ubottu> dolley: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lil-romeo> hey
<lil-romeo> no works friend
<nickrud> Ayabara better, you can copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list in case you want to enable it again by moving it to sources.list.d
<unop> kaolaBuntuPH, were you asking me why?
<lil-romeo> gconf-editor, apps, nautilus
<kaolaBuntuPH> used sudo while editing it on mne works fine ^^
<j800r> i cant find medibuntu in my sources list :s
<kbrosnan> !ask | dolley
<kaolaBuntuPH> yep
<ubottu> dolley: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nickrud> Ayabara I meant, copy it to /etc/apt , not the sources.list ;)
<Illuzionz> thnx for the help j800r , it works perfectly!!!
<Slart> lil-romeo: it's not a command  =).. first run gconf-editor
<lil-romeo> yes
<lil-romeo> than my friend:d
<Slart> lil-romeo: then click on apps, nautilus, desktop
<lil-romeo> yes
<iter> are there any drawbacks to useing a newer kernel (2.6.23) with an Dapper 6.06LTS install?
<db92> dolley, card == ?
<lil-romeo> cool thank ya
<unop> kaolaBuntuPH, because gksudo setups the environment  for X apps in a proper way
<Slart> lil-romeo: you're welcome
<dolley> ho db92
<j800r> illutionz: ya, i've had the same problem before
<andare> what's a really good linux distro for a newbie towards linux?
<lil-romeo> gconf editor
<iter> and how would I force-upgrade the kernel (or any single package) via apt-get or dpkg
<lil-romeo> were does it stands:P
<unop> andare, ubuntu
<lil-romeo> know im a noob
<Slart> andare: since you're asking here.. ubuntu? =)
<DarkAudit> aha... ping: unknown host packages.medibuntu.org :(
<kaolaBuntuPH> unop: ok, I've been using sudo fine on mine..but thanks for the Opinion
<Ayabara> nickrud, ok :-)
<andare> lol
<db92> dolley, which is yer card? >>
<dolley> my video card is this: vias3g-unichrome
<sHOCkwAV1> Hello, I need help configuring my wireless card. It's not working with ubuntu.
<lil-romeo> a now i know :D
<nickrud> andare #ubuntu, definitely. suse or mandriva aren't too hard, either
<db92> o.0
<DarkAudit> and knowing is half the battle :)
<lil-romeo> hmm
<dolley> is my video chip
<db92> dolley, how about make model? :P
<j800r> i'd say a linux newbie dist would be kubuntu
<dolley> i have an laptop
<unop> kaolaBuntuPH, if you recommend people use sudo with X apps like that, they will develop the habit, and it's not a good habit to develop -- see !worksforme
<j800r> the kde desktop is more familiar to windows users
<dolley> this S3G-Linux-x86-2.0.16
<kaolaBuntuPH> ﻿sHOCkwAV1: just google your wireless card, forums may help you bout it
<nickrud> kaolaBuntuPH it's not an opinion, there's very good reasons. Not least, the possibility of writing config's in your home directory owned by root
<andare> so how would i be able to use ubuntu aka linux without be'n a pain in someone's back side?
<Cervellinux> Sera a tutti!
<sHOCkwAV1> :(
<unop> !it | Cervellinux
<ubottu> Cervellinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kaolaBuntuPH> ﻿unop: I'm just sharing my opinion, is that wrong?
<j800r> andare: would depend on what you wanted to do i guess
<j800r> ubuntu has most stuff there already
<db92> dolley, what you are telling me seems irrelevant :P try an lspci in terminal and tell me where it says ati or nvidia
<lil-romeo> well mate i cant find gconf-editor, apps, nautilus
<nickrud> andare we're accustomed to pains in the backside here :) Usually they stop being a pain and become an asset
<lil-romeo> gconf editor
<lil-romeo> were to find it?
<Slart> lil-romeo: start a terminal
<lil-romeo> yes
<unop> kaolaBuntuPH, and we're telling you that it's collective opinion that your way is a bad way -- no offence intended
<Slart> lil-romeo: then type gconf-editor
<Cervellinux> sorry
<kaolaBuntuPH> ﻿unop: well i'm going to try wht u've teached me..thanks
<andare> be able to do kool thing's with it i guess
<lil-romeo> cool dude
<DarkAudit> andare: I usually google "ubuntu <problem I'm having>" first... in most cases there's a forum post about it already :)
<lil-romeo> appz nautilus
<andare> kool
<Ayabara> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<kaolaBuntuPH> ﻿unop: ok...My bad then...
<andare> ok and i have tried that too
<jokkaa> google helps alot when looking for prob solvers
<lil-romeo> it helped:D o m friend
<lil-romeo> thank u
<nickrud> !info eclipse | Ayabara
<ubottu> ayabara: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<lil-romeo> does you have msn :D?
<Slart> lil-romeo: nope
<DarkAudit> even if I was running Fedora, and google "Fedora <problem I'm having>" the first hits are Ubuntu forums 0.o :)
<Slart> lil-romeo: irc is the way to go =)
<Ayabara> nickrud, thanks. what I'm looking for is a wiki with info on how to install the latest version
<lil-romeo> yeah
<ronny> hi
<lil-romeo> hey how could i pimp my ubuntu theme a bit cool i dont want to use .berry files
<ronny> is there any tool to disable touchpads when typing?
<lil-romeo> i like dark :D
<sHOCkwAV1> Hello, I'm having a problem with my wireless connection and ubuntu
<nickrud> Ayabara download it, unpack it in your home directory, then run  ~/eclipse/eclipse
<sHOCkwAV1> Can someone here help me, please?
<andare> because i wanna have a desktop dock like the mac does have but i have downloaded it before but it wont install so i guess u can say that i'm try'n but still need help here and there
<nickrud> Ayabara if you want a launcher, add it to the panel and/or the panel
<Ayabara> nickrud, found what I meant at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE".
<DarkAudit> there were just too many "oh by the way" packages required to get stuff working in Fedora that were working *right out of the box* with Ubuntu
<trooper> ronny: syndaemon
<Ayabara> a bit more info about java-versions and stuff
<phantomcircuit> is 8.04 stable? i know it wasn't when it was first released
<ronny> trooper: is it in any repo ?
<kaolaBuntuPH> one thing is for sure it is more stable than windows if you just know to handle it well
<suselin> !wireless | sHOCkwAV1
<ubottu> sHOCkwAV1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<db92> phantomcircuit, nothing is all perfectly stable when it is first released :\
<andare> can we talk about thing's like burning dvd's in hear or no?
<ronny> oh wait, its allready there
<phantomcircuit> db92, ru serious?
<phantomcircuit> it was massively unstable
<ronny> trooper: why isnt there a gui to enable that ?
<phantomcircuit> i got a fricken kernel panic using it!
<kafitz> hey, can anyone in here help me with this rtorrent mess ive made
<onisciente> Suddenly, my ubuntu installed by wubi cannot start after 4 months of happiness with the OS. It drops me in a shell, telling that cannot find host/ubuntu/root.disk. When i go there i found the root. But when i try ./root.disk it says: "input/output error". Is there a way to force the initialization of this root virtual device for saving my files?
<db92> phantomcircuit, nothing i know about or i care about anymore, this isnt the "first released" period anymore <>
<trooper> ronny: i dont know :-)
<trooper> it's command line but handy and pretty easy to set up
<db92> its been quite a while and personally i havent had much trouble
<lil-romeo> hey any idea how to add menu shortcuts in "Places"?
<suselin> n dat was dat
<AngryElf_> has anyone set up a git server w/ apache on ubuntu and know of a good how to?
<lil-romeo> like i want see my folder limewire in places:D
<Stormx2> lil-romeo: You can add bookmarks from a file open/save dialogue
<unop> phantomcircuit, did you find out what caused the panic -- it could have been anything, hardware problems, misconfiguration, etc - not necessarily down to stability (or instability) issues
<ronny> trooper: btw, how does autostart work for a normal ubuntu(gnome) ? (im a recent gentoo+fluxbox switcher)
<DarkAudit> lil-romeo: there's a file to edit to add... just a sec
<lil-romeo> ok mates:D
<lil-romeo> verry great help at here
<lil-romeo> :D
<trooper> ronny: for non-root programs?
<ronny> yeah
<phantomcircuit> unop, there are zero hardware problems, i downgraded and everything was perfectly fine
<ronny> it just has to be started when i log in
<trooper> ronny: settings/sessions
<trooper> ronny: and then just the first tab
<suselin> does this channel have reps from ubuntu or is it just a bunch of knowledgeable folks
<onisciente> Suddenly, my ubuntu installed by wubi cannot start after 4 months of happiness with the OS. It drops me in a shell, telling that cannot find host/ubuntu/root.disk. When i go there i found the root. But when i try ./root.disk it says: "input/output error". Is there a way to force the initialization of this root virtual device for saving my files? Please, help me anyone!
<unop> phantomcircuit, how did you downgrade?
<lil-romeo> and how to do :D
<unop> suselin, mostly the latter
<ronny> trooper: nice, thx
<ronny> thanks all, bye
<trooper> ronny: ur welcome
<phantomcircuit> unop, using an old cd?
<suselin> unop, just a thought it is nice that people willingly share thier knowledge
<unop> phantomcircuit, so you did a fresh install basically?
<unop> suselin, that's the gnu/linux/ubuntu spirit :)
<phantomcircuit> unop, yes isn't properly partitioning your drive amazing?
<lil-romeo> anybody knows how to open ports at my router to run a et server?
<lil-romeo> at linux:D
<ikonia> lil-romeo: we don't support your router here
<lil-romeo> ok mate
<lil-romeo> how to get transparant terminal and how to make a cpu counter at desktop
<DarkAudit> lil-romeo: navigate to your router's address and set them there... just like you would in Windows or OSX
<unop> phantomcircuit, i dunno what to say? 8.04 enjoys relative stability -- yours was an exceptional case, maybe you ought to try upgrading again if you wish
<lil-romeo> ok thanks mate
<lil-romeo> and know how to get euro sign working at my keyboard :)
<lil-romeo> in windows ctr+alt+5
<sonic> shice, i just deleted the down panel, and now i dont see anything anymore how to fix this??
<sploozer> quick Bash q....stat -c %s * will list all the files sizes in a specific dir...how could I check the directory and removed any files in that dir less than X size?
<trooper> sonic: the bottom panel from gnome or what?
<johncoltrane> I have ip forwarding set up with no-ip.com but there are some locations where it doesn't work, can anyone help me?
<sonic> yea
<sonic> the down one..
<_Xtreme_> Iam new in Ubuntu and have the router "Linksys WRT54GL". I have need a Wireless Network Card. Thinking about "Linksys Wireless-G PCI 54 Mbps 802.11g , WPA/AES" http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=30615. Does it Work in Ubuntu 8.04 latest update?
<trooper> sonic: right-click on the top panel and add a new one
<trooper> or did u delete that earlier?
<sonic> i just deleted that down one
<sonic> where all programms is shown
<sonic> like mozlla firefox
<ttt--> hi, what is wrong if NetworkManager is taking 60% of my cpu?
<trooper> okay, add a new one as stated above and right-click on the new panel to add applets to it. choose sth like window list or sth (i running a localized version of gnome so i dont know whats that called on your box)
<sonic> trooper,
<sonic> i opened mozzila fire fox and in the panel there is no shown that mozzila firefox is running
<sonic> understand?
<sonic> ah
<sonic> i think i  got it
<trooper> sonic: the whole panel is gone, isn't it?
<trooper> k
<ACSpike[Work]> I would like to change the maximum number of serial ports available on my box. where can I find documentation for how I should properly edit the grub menu.lst to work along with the debian automatic kernels list?
<sonic> trooper,
<sonic> now i only got Xchat in the panel- but  now i can't make right click? that only xchat comes
<sonic> :x
<f5gov> bonjour
<sonic> brb
<lesshaste_>  the sound is fixed!!!
<trooper> sonic: i m afraid i dont quite get your problem :-)
<trooper> the bar just shows the xchat window and u cant right-click that?
<Cheaterguy> Hiya. I would like to quickly ask why my WLAN connection is registered as 1MB/s in Ubuntu, but 54MB/s in Windows XP?
<CMD_L1N3> hi
<poningru> Cheaterguy: probably the driver error or something
<CMD_L1N3> my computer was powered down improperly a few times and now some programs are running kinda sketchy.
<poningru> those numbers arent the most accurate of things
<poningru> oh
<sonic> i think i got it now :)
<CMD_L1N3> should i just reinstall the programs or what.
<sonic> ye
<sonic> got it
<sonic> ^^
<CMD_L1N3> ??
<Cheaterguy> poningru: While the numbers may be inaccurate, the Internet connection still seems painfully slow in Ubuntu, as comparison to Windows. Any idea where I could get some Ubuntu-compatible drivers, if that is the case?
<CMD_L1N3> anyone?
<gurgel> how do I create a shell only chroot... i just want it to override a set of packages that differ from a default install to develop stuff..
<irotas> is there a way to stitch images together into a single PDF/PS in Ubuntu?
<haptiK> hello
<eseom> HI
<haptiK> is anyone familar with using smbmount and kerberos?
<irotas> i have a bunch of scanned in receipts that i want to save into a single PDF/PS
<eseom> I had laptop_mode enabled but My hard disk so hot, around about 43~45 Celcious
<eseom> my laptop burns my wrest. ubuntu gutsy and gnome
<MXIIA> how do I uninstall Alien Arena?!
<Slart> irotas: there are tools to work with ps/pdf images.. I don't remember if they are called pstools or something like that
<eseom> do i have to check what list?
<Slart> irotas: they are command line.. kind of like imagemagick
<Cyndrework> hey - just borked my install - mkdtmp is unavaliable - how to fix?
<haptiK> eseom: you arent suppose to have it on your lap when you're naked!
<fabio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> ka/window 11
<irotas> Slart: thanks, i'll check out pstools
<Gnea> blah
<DarkAudit> ubottu won't open the pod bay doors :(
<ubottu> DarkAudit: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cheaterguy> I use a Linksys WMP54G Wireless PCI Adapter, if that helps, somehow ^^
<Gnea> lol
<DarkAudit> it won't even give the proper reply :p
<Gnea> oh, it's proper
<gurgel> where do i start to get the grip on how to chroot in ubuntu?
<unop> !chroot | gurgel
<ubottu> gurgel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<gurgel> unop: I dont want that 64 bit stuff, do I?
<unop> gurgel, not if you don't want it -- you can install a 32bit chroot on a 32bit system too
<albech> how come firefox 3 doesnt appear in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<unop> !firefox3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<unop> albech, maybe you need to retrieve the updated package lists from the repos.   sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> albech: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<albech> im still running 7.10
<Flannel> albech: Firefox 3 final might eventually make its way into backports (right now its an alpha version).
<Flannel> Actually, not alpha anymore.  Appears to be beta 4 now.
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone using gnash on Hardy here ? does Youtube work with gnash ?
<Shujah> AnAnt, it does, though if you h
<thomas__>  Hi. When I boot my computer, it starts in console mode. I have to "sudo kdm" to get to kdm. Any way to bypass the console mode altogether? Thanks!
<gabi> hi, i installed ubuntu hardy in english with hebrew support, when i log in to hebrew session everything is in hebrew except thunderbird, how can i turn thunderbird to hebrew?
<AnAnt> Shujah: if I h ?
<Shujah> AnAnt, it does, though if you have problems, install libflashsupport or switch to non-free
<Jerusalem420> my auto paste funtion, the one where the middle click of the mouse pastes whatever is highlighted, has stopped working.
<Jerusalem420> whats the deal?
<kyncani> AnAnt: does not work great here
<albech> so until it makes it way into backports im stuck with 2?
<AnAnt> Shujah: ah, ok
<Shujah> kyncani, even with libflashsupport?
<DarkAudit> what are the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications"? Google's no help
<AnAnt> Shujah: thanks a million !
<kyncani> Shujah: no libflashsupport, when youtube "works", audio works but video does not. I use miro instead
<trakinas> has anyone solucionated (?) the black square image issue on ff3? i tried some extra xorg confs but did not work
<AnAnt> Shujah: hmm, youtube didn't work, but other things did !
<Flannel> albech: Or you can upgrade to Hardy, yep.
<tckb> hello
<Awsoonn> hi all, I am adding a drive to my system of type reiserfs, and would like it auto mounted; how shall I go about this? I think i need to add an entry to fstab no?
<tckb> any body der?
<Shujah> AnAnt, try non-free
<trakinas> Awsoonn: yep
<AnAnt> Shujah: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<AnAnt> Shujah: it does work with flashplugin-nonfree
<Awsoonn> ok then, how do I get the UUID of the partition?
<tckb> gud can anybody help me nout regarding apt cacher
<ubuntero> [  227.268830] bttv0: tuner type=0  <= does that mean the tuner on my tvcard isnt detected? cant find any channels
<Shujah> AnAnt, yup flash non-free
<kdeuser^> Hey
<Flannel> Awsoonn: sudo blkid
<Guest11040> who has knowledge of wireless routers in here
<kdeuser^> I am trying to run interpid alpha 2 in virtualbox
<kdeuser^> I get the following error on bootup
<AnAnt> Shujah: I wanted to make it work with youtube
<kdeuser^> Kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal Error
<alsuren> Guest11040: what is it you want to do?
<trakinas> we should add a bot to count how many times in a day someone with wireless comes up here if an enquiry.
<kdeuser^> anyone getting the same error ?
<Shujah> AnAnt, with non-free & libflashsupport , youtube still does'nt work?
<AnAnt> Shujah: I wanted to make it work with gnash, sorry
<AnAnt> Shujah: it works with flashplugin-nonfree (no need for libflashsupport)
<aRahim> Shujah: Make sure install flash from repo
<switchcat> hmmm I was just about to ask about installing flash! :D
<Guest11040> ok tell me this, when connected wirelessly secured, the connection is unstable(in/out) and unsecured is stable(no drop off)
<trakinas> ubuntero: what are you trying to do? jave you plugged everything in the tunner?
<tckb> dont u guys know abt apt-cacher
<AnAnt> Shujah: wait a minute, did you mean use flashplugin-nonfree instead of gnash or WITH gnash ?
<AnAnt> aRahim: what repo ?
<aRahim> gnash is iffy i think
<aRahim> better to go with flash
<alsuren> AnAnt: on the subject of flashplugin-nonfree: do you know what's been happening with flash 10, and why it's so broken?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i recon nvidea and ati both work the same on ubuntu
<AnAnt> alsuren: nope
<trakinas> alsuren: because is beta. ^^
<aRahim> AnAnt:  Ubuntu reposotories
<trakinas> alsuren: but some people told me it is working flawless
<alsuren> trakinas: and hence the "upgrade" to 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<AnAnt> Shujah: hello ?
<albech> Flannel: i wish i could upgrade to Hardy, but the new way Hardy handle wifi cards just doesnt work on my laptop.. Tried already and actually have Hardy on another partition
<drenz> hi all im using ubuntu 6.06 how can i install emesene? on ubuntu 6.06??
<Jerusalem420> my auto paste funtion, the one where the middle click of the mouse pastes whatever is highlighted, has stopped working.
<alsuren> trakinas: I installed it thinking that it might bring the CPU usage for youtube back down to 5% like VLC/xine/mplayer manage, but it has horrible artifacts
<shing`> Is there a software package to upgrade packages on two or more ubuntu machines simultaneiously
<drenz> hi all im using ubuntu 6.06 how can i install emesene? on ubuntu 6.06???
<trakinas> alsuren: hummm
<Shujah> AnAnt, of course instead of gnash.
<gabi> is there a hebrew support channel?
<kyncani> shing`: apt-zip i think
<AnAnt> Shujah: well, flashplugin-nonfree (withouth libflashsupport) works fine
<aRahim> Dreiskat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757013
<AnAnt> Shujah: gnash + libflashsupport made another flash work (not the ones on Youtube)
<Shujah> AnAnt, have you got gstreamer plugins? ugly, bad, good.
<Joeseph> Hi. earlier I was asking about installing ubuntu studio without a dvd drive. I decided I needed to get one.   However, if I just install ubuntu and then install ubuntu-studio on top of that, is there a way I can get rid of the normal ubuntu kernal?
<kyncani> shing`: hmm, sry, you want to push an upgrade or download upgrades only once ?
<kyncani> shing`: (apt-zip is for the latter)
<trakinas> !hebrew
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aRahim> drenz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757013
<shing`> kyncani: Well, ideally I'd like to have a central machine where I can tell it to upgrade and it will upgrade all my other ones at the same time
<trakinas> gabi: #ubuntu-il
<AnAnt> Shujah: yup
<aRahim> drenz: add its repo in sources.list and install from synaptic
<Sockmonkey> Can anyone tell me how to get wireless working with a GWAR3500 router?
<bliZZardz> is there a skype for ubuntu hardy 64 bit?
<AnAnt> !arabic
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<kyncani> shing`: you could use ssh
<shing`> kyncani: Wouldn't I have to ssh to each machine individually?
<Shujah> AnAnt, you'll need Gnash, gnash common, mozilla plugin gnash, gstreamer ffmpeg, gstreamer ugly, libgstreamer plugins base, libflashsupport
<Joeseph> Is it possible to delete the original ubuntu kernal if you install the ubuntustudio kernal with it?
<Shujah> AnAnt, minimum requirement for running utube
<HaToN> hola
<kyncani> shing`: you could either do that, or script ssh (if you know how to), or use tools like dsh or clusterssh i believe (i chose #2)
<Seveas> hello HaToN
<Elephantma1> Hello..
<AnAnt> Shujah: what's libstream plugins base ?
<HaToN> all speak english?
<umadaop1> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Seveas> kyncani, keyboardcast > clusterssh :)
<drenz> aRahim:  how to do that ?
<trakinas> Joeseph: you just need to make your new kernel bootable
<Seveas> HaToN, yes, in here we do
<AnAnt> Shujah: oh, nevermind
<harle_quin> hi all, is there a common install location for user programs( allah openbsd sticks everything in /usr/local/sbin) trying to find where apt-get has stuck slime
<AnAnt> Shujah: I got them already
<gabi> trakinas, thanks
<Elephantma1> Anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<umadaop1> !spanish|HaTon
<ubottu> HaTon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<trakinas> HaToN: #ubuntu-es
 * kyncani is looking into keyboardcase
<Seveas> harle_quin, dpkg -L slime
<bliZZardz> ﻿a skype for ubuntu hardy 64 bit?
<norman_x> hi out there
<shing`> kyncani: Thanks, I'll look into dsh and clusterssh
<Seveas> kyncani, cast, not case :)
<umadaop1> !spanish
<HaToN> ok
<umadaop1> !es
<dudu> a
<trakinas> bliZZardz: google is your friend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<kyncani> Seveas: yeah, i know (typo)
<Elephantma1> Anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<Shujah> AnAnt, then sorry dude you'll have to google around - can't help you here
<umadaop1> !patience
<Seveas> !anyone | Elephantma1
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> Elephantma1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<Seveas> umadaop1, stop playing with the bot
<koti> moi
<umadaop1> Seveas, I'm not playing. Why can't you tell the difference?
<kyncani> ubottu: stop playing with umadaop1
<ubottu> kyncani: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<umadaop1> sheesh
<kyncani> :)
<Elephantma1> How do I install ndiswrapper.
<Seveas> Elephantma1, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<norman_x> whats about medibuntu.org? Anybody knows?
<Seveas> !ndiswrapper | Elephantma1
<ubottu> Elephantma1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Elephantma1> SeveasL I did that
<umadaop1> I was trying to get a spanish Direction for one person
<umadaop1> there was none
<umadaop1> then for the flooder with the ndsiwrapper
<Elephantma1> I'm not a flooder...
<umadaop1> read what I type before the accusation. And thanks for the bot.
<Elephantma1> I'm not accusing anyone...
<umadaop1> Elephantma1, and I'm not addressing you
<Elephantma1> Seveas: Thanks for saying how to install it.
<Elephantma1> ﻿umadaop1: Sorry for misunderstanding.
<abadinalbany> can anyone help me? want to enable ssh and VNC after restart without an interactive login first
<norman_x> can anyone tell me, why medibuntu.org is down?
<poningru> just install the ssh server
<Shujah> norman_x, give it a few hours servers go down
<Seveas> abadinalbany, ssh always start at boot, for vnc you'll need to do some tricks
<Andreaz89> #ubuntu-it-doc
<umadaop1> norman_x, it will come back up
<Sockmonkey> Can anyone tell me how to get wireless working with a GWAR3500 router?
<umadaop1> norman_x, it went down briefly yesterday
<norman_x> thanks to all!
<keanu> I'm having problems playing music from my DNS-323 (NAS).  I've tried playing both FLAC and MP3 on Amarok, VLC, Totem, and xine, and all four act like they're starting to play, but don't.  skipping to the next track causes each to freeze.  I've rebooted both this laptop and the DNS-323 with no fix.  Same music plays fine on the windows laptop.  Ideas?
<Shujah> norman_x, if you just wanna surf medibuntu for info you can try the cache in google
<umadaop1> Sockmonkey, your router manual or support group. This is ubuntu support.
<Seveas> keanu, does it play when you first copy the music to a local disk?
<norman_x> Shujah: thanks for the hint, but I am installing a PC and need it for that
<Sockmonkey> Oh, I thought I could come here because I'm trying to get it on ubuntu. And the manual offers no help. XD
<Sockmonkey> Thanks anyway
<poningru> keanu: hmm
<drenz> how to install adobe flash player on ubuntu 6.06?
<umadaop1> keanu, do you have the proper codec installed?
<Seveas> drenz, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<poningru> keanu: can you try increasing the cache?
<poningru> and are you sure you have mp3 support?
<keanu> umadaop1, unless something broke last night.  Everything's been working fine for months until now
<drenz> seveas thanx
<umadaop1> keanu, connection issues?
<poningru> keanu: oh first question how are you connecting to the nas?
<drenz> Seveas:  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<drenz> Seveas:  dont work
<noodlesgc> is anyone else not getting to medibuntu.org ?
<Shujah> drenz, adding sudo might help
<drenz> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<umadaop1> !flash|drenz
<ubottu> drenz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<drenz> i added sudo
<keanu> poningru, both laptops are  wireless, nas isn't.
<keanu> umadaop1, I'd assume restarting both would fix any connection issues
<virious> Does anyone know how to manually configure grub to dual boot with windows which resides on my second HDD?  I have gotten close; grub says starting but nothing starts
<MXIIA> Can someone please tell me how to uninstall AlienArena?!
<umadaop1> keanu, never assume
<drenz> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<umadaop1> keanu, can you ping the device?
<Shujah> virious, two hds? ensure the windows grub entry reflects the correct hd i.e. hd0 or hd1
<umadaop1> keanu, has the ip addresses changed on the network?
<keanu> umadaop1, I can ping and connect to it fine
<UserNew> hi all
<zod21> eh man
<umadaop1> yo
<virious> Shujah, I tried that hd1 and the first partition
<keanu> OK, definitely a problem with this laptop - copied the files onto the hard drive as Seveas suggested, and they still don't play.  totem recognizes how long the music is (and ID3 tags) but doesn't play it
<xintron> Is there a way to inactivate the trashbin? So that files is deleted directly instead of moved to the trash (I know about shift+delete, but I still wants to delete directly)?
<keanu> same with amarok
<umadaop1> xintron, nautilus preferences
<Seveas> keanu, that could be a codec problem. Install mplayer/ffmpeg/w32codecs and try with mplayer
<virious> Try to play the music or videos with VLC I have had great success with that
<Robzy> hey guys
<umadaop1> yo
<Robzy> how can i compile a ubuntu package from source?
<UserNew> 063906310628064a061f061f
<Ab3L> hello
<umadaop1> !source| Robzy
<ubottu> Robzy: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Robzy> thanks ubottu :)
<td123> Robzy: you can always get the source on the projects site
<umadaop1> Don't mention it
<xintron> umadaop1: ty
<Robzy> td123: nah, I'm wanting the ubuntu source in particular
<umadaop1> xintron, yw
<Robzy> with ubuntu patches and all that jazz
<td123> Robzy: ook
<Robzy> (cause life would be boring without openssl vulns :P)
<Shujah> virious, whats in grub about windows?
<keanu> virious, VLC acts like it's playing (seconds played is changing) but it doesn't recognize the track length, and there's no sound.  checked vlc, alsamixer, and pulseaudio, everything's set to max (except pulseaudio, but still isn't muted)
<legend2440> xintron: in terminal gconf-editor then browse to     /apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<umadaop1> legend2440, thats alot to just enable it from nautilus' check box
<legend2440> umadaop1: yes forgot it was in nautilus preferences
<visf_> hi, may i know what is the command for formating fat32 hard disk in ubuntu?
<khamael> how do I stop the networkmanager from altering resolv.conf all the time?
<rambo3> mkfs.vfat
<meowskisbane> hello can anyone tell me how to copy paste 'top' output/command?
<visf_> thanks rambo3
<Seveas> khamael, you don't, unfortunately
<Robzy> what args can i pass xubuntu from grub to boot to console rather than gui?
<MXIIA> Ugg, When I try to print, I get this "%!PS-Adobe-3.0 $$Creator: (OpenOffice.org 2.4) %% For: (mxiia) %%CreationDate: (Mon..." followed by a bunch of blank pages.
<Seveas> MXIIA, you're using the wrong printer driver
<MXIIA> Well, I have HP C4385, I chose C4380... 85 wasn't an option.
<Seveas> Robzy, if you want that permanently, just remove all symlinks to /etc/init.d/gdm from /etc/rc*.d
<Avenhawk> Hi @ all does somebody knows where i can a complete Amiga Theme for Gnome , but dont tell me know use www.google.de i had it behind me but to search for hours is not usefull , maybe somebody knows a good theme but not from gnomelookorg i had been ther too =)^
<rambo3> Amiga or amigaos
<meowskisbane> can anyone tell me how to copy paste 'top' command output?
<Avenhawk> Amiga OS
<ajzimmerman> I have installed ndiswrapper, pointed it to the directory of the .inf files, but the final command afterwards is "not found"
<Seveas> meowskisbane, use top -b -n 1
<Seveas> then it won't refresh :)
<meowskisbane> thanks seveas!
<cegopaiva> meowskisbane: top > top.txt
<meowskisbane> thanks cegopaiva
<michael_> hi all, can anybody help me with usb driver programming for the latest kernel?
<Avenhawk> but amiga is good to i am a really old fan of amiga but i give my amiga my brother years ago so i want to retro my pc
<Dream> ive got a white box in the top left of my screen, and my computer is not responding >_< as if a terminal client is corrupted any thing i can do?
<MXIIA> How can I get the correct driver for my printer? HP C4385,
<Seveas> Dream, ctrl+alt+del?
<Dream> Seveas: no response, this is when i logged in
<duncanm> is medibuntu down?
<Ferchault> I'm unable to browse a samba share on my own computer using nautilus. If I try to access a windows share I only get a empty window. Any hints/ideas?
<norman_x> hi, when I downlad files from the repositories, where in Ubuntu Linux they will be saved?
<Seveas> duncanm, yes
<trakinas> norman_x: depends on what you want.
<duncanm> Seveas: is there a mirror somewhere?
<Seveas> Dream, power switch it is then
<duncanm> Seveas: seems like even DNS is down
<trakinas> the debs goes to /var/smth/i/forgot/packages/
<norman_x> trakinas:  I want to save some of them to a usbstick after they where saved on my harddisk
<tckb> anybody knows how to work with aptcacher
<whileimhere> what package do I uninstall to get rid of the evolution program?
<Seveas> whileimhere, evolution
<Seveas> trakinas, /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<trakinas> Seveas: there. hehe
<Robzy> is there any way i can use the .orig.tar.gz and .dsc and diff.gz to come up with a "source tree"?
<trakinas> norman_x: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Robzy> so that i can manually "./configure && make && make install"?
<Seveas> Robzy, dpkg-source -x filename.dsc
<trakinas> (is the second time in a roll that i press the middle buttom to paste. damn windows.)
<Seveas> you need the dpkg-dev package for that
<Robzy> bah, shouldve known :P
<Robzy> thanks
<Robzy> thanks Seveas :)
<whileimhere> Okay I have uninstalled Evolution but the icon is still on the menu. It doesnt work but its still there. Any idea why?
<trakinas> norman_x: then you just cp /var/cache/apt/archives /your/pen/drive/
<trakinas> whileimhere: right-buttom > remove from panel
<MXIIA> Could my printer  problem be the wrong port? what is the default port for a printer?
<sree> Im facing a problem with ubuntu hardy. The automount feature is not working now. I have to manually mount. How can I getback the automount?
<whileimhere> traakinas I do not get that option because it isnt in the panel its in the panel's menu
<trakinas> whileimhere: so run alacart and remove it through there.
<trakinas> alacart is used to edit the menu
<keanu> Seveas, mplayer also doesn't work.  Tested with an album locally stored that I know has worked before
<carib909> Can someone help install alsa drivers for sound card?
<Wicky656> is there a way to set ulimits for a user to unlimited in ubuntu permanently?
<Dream> Seveas: said anything else, i  had to go afk :/
<MXIIA> Can someone help me find the correct driver for my printer (HP C4385 802.11g)
<trakinas> MXIIA: is probably a driver problem. search it on cups site.
<MXIIA> ok
<jbroome> or linuxprinting.org to see how supported your printer is
<Seveas> Dream, power switch it is then
<carib909> sudo tar xvfj alsa-driver*  gives me an error
<MXIIA> ok, thanks trakinas and jbroome
<Dream> Seavas: done that :/ and its the same
<Dream> Seavas: never mind, its booted
<ER_A> quick Q: what do prog do u use in ubuntu to burn .iso images to disk?
<trakinas> ER_A: cdrecord.
<Seveas> ER_A, rightclick, select "burn to disk"
<trakinas> or mkisofs
<michi666> hi all, can anybody help my with usb driver programming?
<ER_A> ok ty
<carib909> anyone know command syntax?
<keanu> FLACs also don't play....weird
<carib909> tar: alsa-driver-1.0.16: Cannot read: Is a directory
<carib909> tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
<carib909> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<carib909> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<carib909>         perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<FloodBot1> carib909: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carib909> bzip2: Invalid argument
<sree> Im facing a problem with ubuntu hardy. The automount feature is not working now. I have to manually mount. How can I getback the automount?
<whileimhere> Is there a channel or F-SPOT?
<whileimhere> or = for
<Shujah> sree, automount ntfs partitions?
<p_bclr> hi, i cant update lighttpd to 1.4.19 (already tried google but...). I did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade but i got the same version... thanks!
<trakinas> whileimhere: try /j #fspot or #f-spot
<carib909> What did I do?
<carib909> Flood?
<Lusule> testing hello?
<sree> Shujah: no cdroms and usb drives
<trakinas> carib909: use pasetbin
<trakinas> *pastebin
<Seveas> carib909, don't paste text in here. that's useless
<Lusule> hi everyone :)  is this a good place for a complete newb to get help?
<Shujah> carib909, too many messages in too short a time = bot time
<carib909> what is pastebin?
<sree> Shujah: no problem with audio cds and blank disks
<trakinas> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<whileimhere> Both fspot and f-Spot are dead rooms
<Seveas> Lusule, yeah
<carib909> pasetbin?
<Lusule> i've just started using Ubuntu for the first time, I'm new to Linux - how do I get my two monitors to work properly?
<Seveas> Lusule, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Lusule> by 'work properly' i mean 'not be two cloned versions of the same thing'
<anthony> tonien88@hotmail.fr
<trakinas> carib909: paSTe, i made a typo
<trakinas> carib909: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Dream> Seavas: "Error Starting the GNOME settings Deamon"
<anthony> salu
<Seveas> Dream, ah. Pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and the output of ifconfig
<Dream> Seavas shall do, if i can access the net propperly on it ><_
<Seveas> :)
<merther> Hi, is anyone available to assist me in getting wifi up and running?
<sree> Shujah: no. cdroms and usb drives
<Seveas> Dream, check if the following lines are present in /etc/network/interfaces:
<sree> Shujah: no problem with audio cds and blank disks
<cottima> hello, does 8.04 desktop install have softRAID (dmraid), because 7.10 did not?  I had to use 7.10 alternate.
<Seveas> iface lo inet loopback
<ajonat> Hi! I've trying to compile a custom kernel using hardy's git and I get "No rule to make target binary-modules-generic" when i do "fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules-generic".. I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance, anyone know what could be wrong?
<Seveas> auto lo
<Seveas> if they're not: add them
<Seveas> and 'ifup lo'
<Matthew12> I'm using cairo dock. When I mouse over the applications and they grow, I black background appears around the dock. This is purely aesthetic, but I'd like to fix it if I could, any ideas?
<carib909> Trying to install alsa driver. Got error :  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/27314/
<CarlFK> what is the sources.list line that will let me apt-get source vloopback from http://debian.ljudmila.org/~debian/pool/main/v/vloopback/
<sree> Im facing a problem with ubuntu hardy. The automount feature is not working now. I have to manually mount. How can I getback the automount?
<Shujah> sree, attach a usb to ubuntu and go to menu > places check if its there
<Seveas> CarlFK, http://debian.ljudmila.org/~debian/ unstable main local unofficial
<carib909> Can someone help install sound card drivers please?
<Oswy> Hi, I just installed Hardy on my computer with Dapper right now. When I boot, though, I can only get to the GRUB loader with Dapper on it, so I have no way to access Hardy at all.
<CarlFK> Seveas: thanks
<Xucrute> hi.. I installed Hardy yesterday. Today I did software update and GUI stopped working. All I get now is text based login. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg withou success
<sree> Shujah: Nope. Its there in "Computer" but not mounted
<Sorlag> @all. is there a GUI feedreader which integrates itself into the desktop. just like the weatherpanel?
<Oswy> Err, maybe it's Edgy, not Dapper. Whatever.
<sree> Shujah: says cant mount file
<carib909> While extracting driver files I get an error: Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/27314/
<Lusule> was anyone able to help with getting dual displays to show different things, or is that not possible?
<Shujah> sree, do the usbs/cdroms  have entries under /etc/fstab? I think you got a prob with fstab
<Sorlag> cant find a good-looking one
<Seveas> Lusule, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Seveas> Lusule, untick the 'clone screen' box
<Lusule> seveas - it's not ticked ><
<glam> Hi, I want to start a shell script automatically after I boot up the system, how to do it?
<MXIIA> Um, My printer isn't showing up on the linuxprinting.org website... I have HP Photosmart C4385, I only see 80
<Seveas> Lusule, you might need to modify xorg.conf if you have 2 1280x1024 monitors
<sree> Shujah: /etc/fstab are unchaged. I didn't have this problem. Got it recently
<Lusule> seveas - i have one 1280 x 1024, and one 1440 x 900
<Xucrute> hi.. I installed Hardy yesterday. Today I did software update and GUI stopped working. All I get now is text based login. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg withou success. Yet, if I type startx I get graphical interface. Whats may be the problem?
<Oswy> I just installed Hardy on my computer with Edgy right now. When I boot, though, I can only get to the GRUB loader with Edgy on it, so I have no way to access Hardy at all. Can someone help me? It may be a BIOS issue or something, but I checked the boot priority and that was fine.
<Seveas> Lusule, yup, you need to modify xorg.conf and will lose compiz
<Lusule> will lose compiz?
<__ryan__> is there anyway to change the ubuntu icon on the applications tab at the top left corner of gnome?
<Lusule> how do i modify xorg.conf?
<Matthew12> Can someone help me figure out why a black background appears around the edges of Cairo Dock, when I mouse over the apps?
<Seveas> Lusule, __ryan__ locate distributor-logo, and change that picture :)
<__ryan__> Seveas,  thanks
<Seveas> (locate distributor-logo is a command you need to run)
<carib909> seveas can you take a look at my pastebin ?
<__ryan__> Seveas,  any idea which one it is, quite a few come up
<Lusule> erg sorry seveas, i'm getting confused ><  i'll look it up online
<trakinas> MXIIA: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/index.html
<Shujah> sree, dude ive got 3 torrents running + irs + opera dont be sending me files now :S. pastebin
<carib909> seveas can you take a look at this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/27314/
<Seveas> __ryan__, most of'em should be symlinks :)
<sree> Shujah: ok
<__ryan__> Seveas,  will do, thanks again
<sree> Shujah: proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<sree> # Entry for /dev/sda3 :
<sree> UUID=6e35d56a-9067-47d8-b84e-50ca84a2ff89 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<sree> # Entry for /dev/sda8 :
<sree> UUID=b27e569b-036b-4d6b-916e-563924cdc3bf none swap sw 0 0
<FloodBot1> sree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sree> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<MXIIA> thanks trakinas
<Oswy> I just installed Hardy on my computer with Edgy right now. When I boot, though, I can only get to the GRUB loader with Edgy on it, so I have no way to access Hardy at all. Can someone help me? It may be a BIOS issue or something, but I checked the boot priority and that was fine.
<IdleOne> !pastebin > sree
<ubottu> sree, please see my private message
<Shujah> sree, terminal > gnome-volume-properties
<wols_> Oswy: is edgy still on the disk?
<Oswy> Yeah.
<Oswy> Err, no.
<Oswy> They're on different HDs.
<wols_> Oswy: ubuntu can only handle one version at the same time. you must edit your menu.lst by hand
<suselin> if vbox 1.6 is not in the repo(synaptic) is there a site that i can get the ubuntu version (of 1.6)
<wols_> the edgy menu.lst that is
<Oswy> wols_: How do I do that?
<Oswy> ie, where is the file?
<wols_> by editing it. reading grub docs for starters. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xucrute> After an update I lost gnome in my  hardy machine. All I get is text based login. What should I do?
<wols_> the edgy menu.lst. NOT the hardy one
<Oswy> OK, thanks, I'll try that.
<wols_> Xucrute: install gdm
<sree> Shujah: There is no info about the CD/USB drives
<Xucrute> wols_. thanks .. will see that
<Shujah> sree, terminal > gnome-volume-properties <-check if automount is turned on
<sree> Shujah: Just cameras and PDAs
<Oswy> wols_: What, so do I just cut out all the stuff currently there?
<wols_> no. then you lose edgy. you add the entries for hardy. no I'm no gonna walk you through it and feed it to you
<sree> Shujah: There is no option such as automount
<Oswy> wols_: Fair enough.
<Shujah> sree, open nautilus > edit > prewferences > media (last tab)
<jam4> What's Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> !ubuntu | jam4
<ubottu> jam4: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jam4> How do I get Ubuntu?
<sree> Shujah: I see thanks. Let me check again
<Nix> anyone have any idea on how to get socks4 working with curl?
<Seveas> !download | jam4
<ubottu> jam4: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Shujah> sree, if that doesnt work terminal > gconf-editor    apps > nautilus > preferences [see if automount is checked]
<jam4> Why is Ubuntu better than other operating systems
<Seveas> Nix, according to ist manpage: curl --socks4 <host[:port]>
<Shujah> jam4, didnt like ubuntu much I gather :|
<n0gear> how do i change my grub loader? Need to get the win as a default
<Reformer81> I used Compiz with the AWN dock.  However, there are times when I need to turn off Compiz (switching to metacity) and I lose the dock.  So my question is this:  How can I create a panel in Gnome that disappears while Compiz & AWN are running, but comes back when I disable Compiz?
<netcatc> hello folks
<sree> Shujah: No the previous step has no effect. in gconf automount is enabled but automount is not working. Ive tried that earlier
<Seveas> n0gear, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, move the entry with windows to above the line that says AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<tofaffy> I'm trying to install xchat 2.4.6 from source - it says glib is missing - which package would be glib?
<Seveas> !compiling | tofaffy
<ubottu> tofaffy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seveas> tofaffy, apt-get build-dep xchat will install all build dependencies for you
 * delcoyote hi
<tofaffy> thanks Seveas
<kancerman> *follows the worms* MarchMarchMarch ... oi, too much Pink Floyd :D
<netcatc> help  me , my sda3 type system disappeared
<Xucrute> wols_. that worked. but I can only get to xfce.. gnome is not available anymore.. not even Failsafe Gnome
<netcatc> what do I make ?
<d0t> in case i want to make a partition of FAT32 on my HD (ext3) do i HAVE to reboot into the liveCD or can i just make it straight away?
<wols_> Xucrute: dpkg -l |grep ubuntu-desktop
<sree> Shujah: No the previous step has no effect. in gconf automount is enabled but automount is not working. Ive tried that earlier
<wols_> d0t: you can make it straight away. unmount the ext3 and reforamt it. you cannot change the root partition to fat however
<carib909> grrrrrrrrrrrr!!! can get sound!  can install alsa driver  Help pleeeeeeease?
<Nix> Use of undefined constant CURLPROXY_SOCKS4
<Lusule> Seveas - thanks a load, that worked!  Slight risk of losing programs off the top but i'll live with that
<Seveas> Lusule, you're welcome :)
<d0t> wols_: so how come i can't see the partition with cfdisk ?
<Xucrute> wols_.  nothing...
<wols_> d0t: which one?
<Xucrute>  I think I will reinstall eeverything again
<d0t> should i use gparted instead?
<wols_> Xucrute: reinstall gnome. it was removed for some reason
<netcatc> sorry, Can someone help me
<wols_> d0t: no
<wols_> !ask | netcatc
<ubottu> netcatc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Seveas> wols_, he did ask before :)
<edju> What happened to medibuntu.org?  It can't reslove.
<Xucrute> wols_.  many apps seem to have gone... even firefox
<ZwazO> #Tsubasa-Fansub@irc.recycled-irc.net
<wols_> Seveas: still. asking like that is still useless
<Seveas> !medibuntu | edju
<n0gear> Thanks Seveas...couldnt save my changes previously
<ubottu> edju: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org - it is currently offline due to load issues
<netcatc> wols_: my type system sda3 disappeared
<carib909> Can´t get sound, can´t install alsa drivers. Can anyone help? see http://paste.ubuntu.com/27320/
<d0t> wols_:  do i need to run cfdisk </dev/blah> ?
<wols_> Xucrute: yes. for some reason or other your install removed lots of stuff. keep better attention next time when you install anything. READ before you press "Y"
<Seveas> !repeat | carib909
<netcatc> wols_: erro 17 no Grub
<ubottu> carib909: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kafitz> can anyone in here help me with this rtorrent mess ive madr
<wols_> netcatc: what did you do?
<Xucrute> wols_.  will do. THanks!!
<edju> Well, that answers that!
<sree> Shujah: No the previous step has no effect. in gconf automount is enabled but automount is not working. Ive tried that earlier. Any other way
<wols_> !grub | netcatc
<ubottu> netcatc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<redduck676> kafitz: what kind of mess?
<wols_> netcatc: use a live CD and check what's still there of the partition
<kafitz> i installed it from source, ran into so difficulties and now need help uninstalling it
<kafitz> so i can do it from apt-get
<carib909> seveas, what should i repeat?
<kafitz> ive tried removing everything
<redduck676> kafitz: if you still have a source do ''make uninstall''
<Seveas> carib909, you should *stop* repeating your question every minute
<wols_> kafitz: ask who gave you the source how to unisntall. or read the docs. there is no standard way of uninstalling self compiled source. that's a big reason we discourage it
<Shujah-1> sree, check this out > http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html  -- might help
<netcatc> wols_: already am witch Live Cd at moment
<redduck676> kafitz: and no, apt-get won't help you removing stuff you compiled by hand
<kafitz> make uninstall only worked for liltorrent
<netcatc> wols_: /dev/sda3            8111       18159    80718592+  83  Linux
<d0t> wols_:  cfdisk /dev/sdb works fine :) thanks.
<wols_> netcatc: so it's ther
<kafitz> theres a make clean for rtorrent and make distclean
<sree> Shujah: OK
<carib909> If you read the two questions you will see that one said can the oher corrected it to can and added the pastebin link.
<wols_> netcatc: erm. look at its CONTENTS
<netcatc> wols_: 	
<netcatc> unable to mount as the type disappeared
<Reformer81> I used Compiz with the AWN dock.  However, there are times when I need to turn off Compiz (switching to metacity) and I lose the dock.  So my question is this:  How can I create a panel in Gnome that disappears while Compiz & AWN are running, but comes back when I disable Compiz?
<carib909> can´t
<redduck676> kafitz: you can look at the files in the install target and remove them by hand.
<wols_> netcatc: file -s  the partition
<redduck676> (next time use aptitude to install it in the first place)
<baconnessie> kafitz: you can look at the files in the install target and remove them by hand.
<d0t> wols_: do i need to delete the partition and then resize it ?
<baconnessie> (next time use aptitude to install it in the files in the first place)
<kafitz> ok, i will try that then
<netcatc> wols_: data
<wols_> redduck676: that would mean he understands waht a makefile means
<kafitz> yeah, i will
<wols_> d0t: why?
<netcatc> wols_: dev/sda3: data
<wols_> netcatc: seems you hosed your sda3
<baconnessie> netcatc: file -s
<d0t> wols_: so how can i resize it ?
<Shujah-1> Reformer81, as far as I know only way to do that would be to increase the unhide time of bottom panel 10 times and use awn on top of it
<wols_> d0t: you can etierh delte it and recreate it at the new size or use gparted
<baconnessie> kafitz: you can look at the files in the install target and remove them by hand.
<Reformer81> Shujah-1: Hmm... I guess that is doable.
<baconnessie> yeah, i will try that would be to increase the new size or use awn on top of it
<Reformer81> Thank you
<netcatc> baconnessie: /dev/sda3 data
<kafitz> sorry for being naive, but how do i find the install target?
<baconnessie> wols_: so how can i guess that is doable.
<sree> Shujah: I Think there is no problem with my fstab. It is something else
<baconnessie> i guess that is doable.
<netcatc> baconnessie: must mount the partition
<baconnessie> baconnessie: /dev/sda3 data
<netcatc> wols_: must mount the partition
<Seveas> !ops | baconnessie
<ubottu> baconnessie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<wols_> netcatc: you can't. it's not ext3 anymore. something you did overwrote it. restore from backup
<baconnessie> it is something else
<baconnessie> wols_: so how can etierh delte it and recreate it and recreate it at the new size or use gparted
<carib909> seveas, how long should one wait to repeat question?
<Myrtti> Seveas: hum?
<wols_> Myrtti: baconnessie is a bot. an annoying one
<baconnessie> seveas, how long should one wait to increase the unhide time of it
<Seveas> Myrtti, baconnessie only repeats what others said. I suspect bot
<baconnessie> reformer81, as far as i know only way to increase the partition and then
<Myrtti> noted
<wols_> that is no suspicion. he copied my typos verbatim
<Shujah-1> baconnessie, is a bot or something?
<pakonja> how can i test does my graphic card drivers are installed and ready for 3D games?
<Reformer81> Hmm... that was pathetic.
<wols_> pakonja: glxinfo |grep direct
<Seveas> Myrtti, xkcd spammer :p
<Malix> hi all. How do you get rid of firefox3.0 beta 5. no matter what I do, thats what I get when I install firefox from official hardy repository
<trooper> is there a gnome-panel-applet around that shows BOTH cpu temperature and frequency with the possiblity to alter the frequency like cpufreq-selector does?
<trakinas> xkcd pws!
<Myrtti> Seveas: better than telling why it's doing that for real ;-)
<Shujah-1> Reformer81, didnt work?
<threedee> I'd like to download the source for commands "ls" and "cd". How can I do that. Thankyou.
<trooper> err that doesnt show both but lets one choose the frequency from it :-)
<Seveas> threedee, apt-get source coreutils
<pakonja> Seveas, direct rendering: Yes, that means I got it installed... thanks
<DarkAudit> Malix: do you have the updates repository enabled?
<threedee> Seveas: Thankyou very much
<Reformer81> Shujah-1: Oh, not that.  I haven't tried it yet :)  I'm sure it will work, though.
<netcatc> wols_: reiserfsck --rebuild-tree
<Reformer81> Shujah-1: But then I'm still going to need to take extra steps to make the gnome panel useful after disabling compiz.
<Sinister> why does devede take so damn long i have 4gb ram a 3.2 dual core pent 4 and it takes hours whats the deal is there anything faster ?
<netcatc> wols_: ext3, what will be
<Malix> DarkAudit: yes I do
<wols_> netcatc: with reiser? good luck. lol
<carib909> is there another ubuntu server or channell?
<Shujah-1> Reformer81, make sure hide time is super short too & hide pixel are 0.
<MethodOne> threedee: ls is part of coreutils, and cd is part of bash. run the command apt-get source coreutils or apt-get source bash
<Malix> DarkAudit: it says the candidate version is: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1, but still I get 3.0b5 o_O
<Malix> I have ran apt-get clean, apt-get update, etc, but still I all get is beta5
<gnomefreak> Malix: enable -proposed and you will get 3.0.1
<Malix> k, I'll try that
<gnomefreak> Malix: you also need -updates enabled to get 3.0 final
<gnomefreak> Malix: and you have final
<keanu> asked this earlier but had to leave - yesterday I was able to play music fine in amarok (it's all I've been using) and was able to play files locally and from my NAS.  Today, I can't play any mp3 or flac (don't have any others to test) in Amarok, VLC, totem, mplayer, or xine.  any ideas on how to fix it?
<IdleOne>       .gfggvggygvftvgrfgtvbfggnbtbghhbvhgthhhjhfkjgghfftvf6hje53521grgtgrAGSYZGDVFARFCFTRATRZCXFTYASGDRstf7annmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<IdleOne> 'jxkmm
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: problems?
<wraund> keanu: are there any error messages?
<Pici> IdleOne: Finished?
<netcatc> wols_: thanks for incentive
<Malix> gnomefreak: whats 'proposed' in kubuntu terms
<keanu> wraund, nope.  it acts like it's about to play, and just sits there doing nothing.  skipping to the next track (which also doesn't work) in most of the above programs causes them to freeze
<wraund> ahh..
<wraund> close it all down
<gnomefreak> Malix: proposed is a repo that is used to push packages to before they go into update (im fairly sure its updates)
<wraund> then open a terminal, and run 'killall amarokapp' without quotes
<wraund> then type amarok
<wraund> and press enter
<graft> does anyone have an audio setup that "just works", i.e. all applications can use the sound card without interference or crashing simultaneously? and if so, how was it achieved?
<wraund> see if errors are displayed there :)
<Lusule> quick question:  assume i've installed this on a small fraction of my drive and now decide i like it - can i expand it to get rid of windows completely, or do i have to reinstall?
<Malix> gnomefreak: but I have all those enabled o_O
<gnomefreak> Malix: once in proposed it needs testing before it hits normal repos
<keanu> wraund, I've restarted both the NAS and laptop several times with no luck.
<wraund> keanu: see if any terminal messages appear
<gnomefreak> Malix: no you dont. you dont have proposed if you didnt add it
<keanu> wraund, ok
<Shujah-1> graft, you can have one too > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<Malix> gnomefreak: ok, but I did have 3.0 final before, today I noticed it got back to b5
<IdleOne> n njhakhgyhhgcxbghsbgdh4 nvgxxxzzzzxzzcxcx
<gnomefreak> Malix: if you look at list you will see something like deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<keanu> wraund, no errors when trying to play music - it just sits there doing nothing
<wraund> ok
<gnomefreak> Malix: 3.0.1 is in proposed it is next security point release
<wraund> open...
<wraund> settings > configure amarok
<wraund> look under engine
<Malix> gnomefreak: yes, but isn't 3.0 final already there?
<wraund> what is it using
<gnomefreak> Malix: but it will your repos in a week or so
<gnomefreak> Malix: final is in -updates
<Reformer81> Shujah-1: Well, this will work for now.  But I'm curious... isn't there someway to modify the panel's configuration file on the fly?  For example, set a "visible" attribute to zero?
<Malix> atleast I have it on _this_ computer, but on the other it reverted to b5 o_O
<keanu> wraund, xine
<oobe> im having a problem with cron not working is there somthing special i need to do to get cron to work
<gnomefreak> Malix: 3.0.1 is newer than final
<Malix> gnomefreak: well, obviously, but isn't there 3.0 final in the normal repositories?
<Malix> no?
<wraund> keanu: and what is the output plugin shown as?
<wols_> Malix: apt-cache policy   for ffox3?
<graft> Shujah-1: hm, okay, trying that
<gnomefreak> Malix: than you need to update it becasue only one not updated to final is in gutsy and im working on that sort of
<DarkAudit> Malix: -updates, not the main ones
<keanu> wraund, auto detect
<gnomefreak> Malix: yes its in -updates repo
<carib909> No sound, cannot find card! how to fix?
<gnomefreak> Malix: not in gutsy only hardy
<Shujah-1> Reformer81, you can probably make a script for it, place it on the desktop - But I gather that would be too much hassle for something like that
<wraund> keanu: what options does the drop down menu give you
<Malix> gnomefreak: I have hardy
<wols_> !sound | carib909
<ubottu> carib909: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnomefreak> Malix: make sure updates repos are enabled and you will have final if you upgrade
<peter__> hi i have a problem with my desktop, gnome seems to be managing my desktop when id rahter have xfce4 manage it
<wols_> peter__: then install xubuntu-desktop
<Malix> gnomefreak: but I _have_ the update repos enabled
<Shujah-1> peter__, gnome has been known for such mischievous behavior :P
<Malix> that is why I am so puzzled about this
<wols_> Malix: I asked you something
<gnomefreak> peter__: than log into xfce login instead of gnome
<Lusule> does anyone know how i get rid of the entry/exit messages in pidgin?
<keanu> wraund, pulseaudio, alsa, osd, ess, and file
<gnomefreak> Malix: than what are you talking about you dont have final?
<wraund> keanu: try setting it to alsa
<wraund> then restart it
<wraund> and try then
<peter__> yeah thats what i do but the only thing that doesnt run under xfce is my desktop
<gnomefreak> Malix: you dont have the update repos enabled if you dont have final
<kaushal> hi all
<Malix> wols_: apt-cache policies?
<gnomefreak> Malix: what is the exact version you have
<wols_> Malix: no. read it again
<kaushal> how can i get berl in ubuntu hardy
<gnomefreak> Malix: apt-cache policy firefox
<wols_> kaushal: beryl does not exist anymore
<wols_> !compiz | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gnomefreak> Malix: type the command i gav eyou
<Shujah-1> kaushal, beryl expired use compiz
<kaushal> is it compiz fusion
<peter__> meaning i have gnome icons and whenever i try to change my desktop it brings up the gnome destop manager
<gnomefreak> baryl didnt expire
<gnomefreak> beryl even
<Keaton> I downloaded a patch from the wine appdb, but I'm not sure how to use it. The MIME type is text/x-patch, if that helps at all.
<gnomefreak> kaushal: yes
<Shujah-1> gnomefreak, isnt beryl & compiz a joint venture now?
<DarkAudit> Malix: it should say  Installed: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<kaushal> i need more features in compiz
<kaushal> i cant get all of them
<MXIIA> Ok, can someone PLEASE tell my how to force-uninstall AlienArena?!
<Reformer81> kaushal: So write them :)
<Reformer81> oh
<gnomefreak> yes beryl merged with compiz to create compiz-fusion
<DarkAudit> 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0 is the beta 5
<Malix> gnomefreak: just listen for a second here, adept says the canditate version is: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 for firefox, and thats what I am installing. still, the app which I launch by typing firefox-3.0 in konsole, is firefox 3.0 beta 5
<Malix> I kid you not
<gnomefreak> Malix: that is final
<gnomefreak> Malix: where do you see b5 at?
<sirjoebob> quick question on bash scripting. i am trying to write a script that will execute commands when I get connected to the internet. I have conky setup with weather that fails and does not update. i want it to only launch after i get online
<Reformer81> Malix: Have you purged the old Firefox 3.0 beta first?
<Malix> yes, I know it should be, but still there is only firefox 3.0 b5 on the computer I try to install it
<Malix> Reformer81: yes, I have
<wols_> Malix: do what several people told you instead of giving useless paraphrasing stuff without any information content
<ltp> hola
<gnomefreak> Malix: you just pasted the final version
<kaushal> as per the video
<wols_> Malix: use apt-cache policy
<gnomefreak> saying that you had it
<kaushal> compiz vs ubuntu
<socialevil> hi there
<sid> hello every body
<kaushal> in youtube
<oskie_> how can I tell ubuntu to generate en_GB.ISO-8859-1 locale?
<sid> can some one talk here about mencoder
<Myrtti> !enter | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kaushal> i mean vista vs ubuntu
<gnomefreak> 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 is final Malix
<wols_> kaushal: ask #compiz not us. or best the user who uploaded the video
<gnomefreak> well maybe without the 3 and with ~8.04
<Sigike> Hey, I'm desperate, I really need help on getting my videocard to work
<Seveas> oskie_, add it to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<keanu> wraund, wow...that worked.  I guess now my question is, what happened to pulseaudio?
<Malix> wols_: okay I ran the command, what exactly should I be seeing?
<wols_> Sigike: what card?
<Reformer81> kaushal: Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gps23> how can i debug dwm?
<DarkAudit> Malix: it should say  Installed: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<Seveas> oskie_, and run locale-gen
<kaushal> i have that
<Sigike> Radeon x1950PRO (pci-e version-
<gnomefreak> Malix: what version do you see on the installed line of apt-cache policy
<hagus> I have ubuntu 8.04 but have damaged by grub menu.lst.  I can boot into windows but not into ubuntu.
<wols_> Malix: I don't care. pastebin the result. and we want to see the policy for your firefox3 pacakge
<kaushal> i have the settings manager
<kaushal> but i cant find that feature
<kaushal> :(
<wols_> !enter | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Reformer81> kaushal: Also compiz-fusion-plugins-main and compiz-plugins?
<gnomefreak> Malix: what you show me and what you tell me are different
<whileimhere> hi is gnome-look.org down?
<socialevil> i have a laptop Asus X51RLseries with Ati Radeon Xperss 1100 video card and i cant install it :S i enabled the driver from "System > Admin..>Hardware DEvices" But when i reboot i have one big black screen and i cant do nothing.. i have to run livecd to replace the xorg.conf with the old one ... can somene give me a site or tell me how to install my graphic card ?
<ltp> holas
<ltp> hola
<Shujah-1> kaushal, go to menu > sys > pref > adv desktop effects
<ltp> aols
<gnomefreak> whileimhere: dont know we dont support the server here
<Sigike> do you think you can help me with it?
<wols_> socialevil: when you have the black screen pastebin the Xorg.0.log of that
<whileimhere> I am sorry let me rephrase that would someone else try to get to gnome-look.org and tell me if they can reach it?
<Malix> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d15cd4c15 here's what apt-cache policy gave me
<kristian_> what was the name of the graphical admin tool for linux?
<wols_> Sigike: no. since you apparetnly don't want to tell us anything
<keanu> wraund, killed pulseaudio and restarted it - all working now.  thanks!
<Sigike> i just told you my chipset
<DarkAudit> whileimhere: doesn't look good... gnomelook.org pinged once then nothing here
<gnomefreak> Malix: type apt-cache policy firefox
<gnomefreak> Malix: make sure firefox is there
<Sigike> radeon x1950pro (PCI-E version)
<DarkAudit> actually my ping never got there :(
<Reformer81> gnomefreak: Yeah, my apt-cache policy of firefox-3.0 shows too versions... the final and the beta.
<wols_> Malix: wrong command. policy of your FIREFOX PACKAGE
<Malix> http://pastebin.com/d15cd4c15
<Malix> my bad
<gnomefreak> DarkAudit: might be down like all sites do at one time or another for updating
<wols_> !fglrx | Sigike
<ubottu> Sigike: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaushal> i need the fire minimize feature
<whileimhere> Thanks darkaudit. I cant reach it here and I had issues with the network just wanted to make sure it wasnt me
<socialevil> wols_, what part of the log.. because its really BIG
<gnomefreak> Malix: type apt-cache policy firefox
<Malix> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d3888b856
<wols_> Malix: yes your bad. repeating it doesn't make it bettre
<Sigike> !fglrx
<DarkAudit> Malix: leave out the 3.0 and just use "firefox"
<wols_> socialevil: ALL of it
<Reformer81> kaushal: That's in the "Animations" group
<Malix> my bad, old link in clipboard
<Shujah-1> kaushal, fire minimize feature whats that?
<gnomefreak> Malix: type apt-cache policy firefox
<socialevil> wols_, w8 to upload it somewhere
<gnomefreak> Malix: YOU HAVE FINAL
<Reformer81> kaushal: That's an option for the "Minimize" animation.
<Shujah-1> lols
<wols_> Malix: you already have the newest. now stop that useless chatter
<karol_> hello
<Reformer81> :P
<ablaze> hello
<karol_> jest tu ktoś?
<wols_> karol_: english only channel
<kaushal> <Reformer81> it like when u minimize windows it goes like fire phewwwwwwwwwww
<Reformer81> kaushal: Uhm... yeah.
<wols_> !pl | karol_
<ubottu> karol_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hagus> Is there a way of repairing an ubuntu installation using the ubuntu installation DVD?
<wols_> hagus: lots, yes
<kaushal> how to get that
<DarkAudit> whileimhere: all the *-look sites seem to be unreachable :(
<kaushal> <Reformer81>
<Reformer81> kaushal: I already told you.
<karol_> thanks
<karol_> :)
<wols_> hagus: but unless you tell us more about the problem we cannot say how
<Shujah-1> there is a Shift+Win Key + LMB I know about
<Sigike> Im gone read this, i'll let you know if it works or not, cause the restricted drivers gave me a blank screen
<wols_> socialevil: the Xorg.0.log from your ubuntu install. NOT from the live cd
<kaushal> it's not there <Reformer81>
<kaushal> i just checked it out
<Reformer81> kaushal: Uh huh.
<Reformer81> kaushal: You're out of luck then.
<Reformer81> kaushal: I don't think they've created a Fire Phewwwwww plugin yet.
<ablaze> i have a computer with processor intel pentium 797 MHz with 264 MB RAM ::: i am interested in Linux ::: i should try which kind of linux ::: Ubuntu or something else ? please ::: i want a Linux OS which is rapid and does not slow down the system plz
<Sigike> I have one question, what if it fails, i always reinstalled linux after a blank screen, is there an easier way to get back on my desktop without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Reformer81> kaushal: Look for "Burn" animation :)
<Reformer81> I gotta run all...
<trooper> ablaze: try xubuntu
<kristian_> should i use a firewall with linux? And which one?
<DJones> !xubuntu | ablaze: I'd suggest xubuntu with those specifications
<ubottu> ablaze: I'd suggest xubuntu with those specifications: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LSD|Ninja> ablaze: yeah, xubuntu is probably what you want to be looking at
<wols_> kristian_: no
<kaushal> <Reformer81>have you seen the video ..vista vs ubuntu in youtube
<doryian> linux has a built-in firewall
<wols_> doryian: you still shouldn't use it
<kristian_> did a test and told me that i have plenty of ports open?
<Malix> wols_: I am not making this up, I have no idea how to prove this other than this: http://www.kotikone.fi/malix/snapshot1.jpg
<hagus> wols_, I had accumulated several kinds of linux to test.  Some did not succeed and ultimately, I was left with several partitions I did not want. I erased many of them.
<wols_> unless you have a real reason. and having to ask shows you there is no reason
<hagus> I am left with Vista and Ubuntu.
<wols_> Malix: help->about
<hagus> The Vista part boots up OK.  Ubuntu does not.
<Delamundo> Ok, can I get some help with a sound problem I am having?
<doryian> in terminal type ufw enable or ufw disable, depends
<wols_> !errors | hagus
<ubottu> hagus: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ablaze> thanks :::: i already installed ubuntu and it seems very heavy ::: now i will give a try to xbuntu ::: thanks a lot
<wols_> !ask | Delamundo
<Delamundo> Flash does not work on my x64 distro.
<doryian> xubuntu is faster than ubuntu?
<michael_> ubuntu is heavy ?
<ubottu> Delamundo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> !flash | Delamundo
<ubottu> Delamundo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<socialevil> wols_, yes
<socialevil> moment
<trooper> Malix: why do you have auschwitz as background?
<wols_> !ot | trooper
<ubottu> trooper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wraund> keanu: your most welcome mate
<Delamundo> can see it ( on websites such as youtube) but there is no sound.  I have read up on the different installations of it, and have done them, to no avail.  Still no sound.
<hagus> OK - Easy summary of problem is I have a corrupted menu.lst.  How do I go about fixing it?
<shau> hello...
<Malix> wols_: http://www.kotikone.fi/malix/snapshot2.jpg
<wols_> hagus: corrupted HOW?
<ablaze> i should download an alternate CD of xbuntu and install from that CD like i did for ubuntu?
<hagus> I tried editing it myself :)
<Malix> trooper: not my computer, I just troubleshoot it
<wols_> Malix: locate firefox
<shau> somebody knew about a sound problem on ubuntu 8.04 at T61p laptop?
<trooper> Malix: no ofense meant, was just wondering ...
<kristian_> oh it meant my routers firewall isnt on !!!
<wols_> hagus: unless we know what you edited, no way to help
<hagus> OK - nm.
<redduck676> Malix: uggh, try aptitude update
<redduck676> that failing change your severs.
<wols_> redduck676: that won't help
<wols_> redduck676: apt-cache policy doesn't lie
<Malix> wols_: http://www.kotikone.fi/malix/fox.txt here
<kaushal> ihow to get more features in ubuntu
<Malix> redduck676: I've done that several times now, no help
<redduck676> Malix: that as in?
<wols_> Malix: I'd purge firefox and reinstall it. possible even with dpkg -i
<Malix> wols_: k, just a sec
<sploozer> I'm trying to write a silly bash script with stats a dir and then removes files within that dir that have a file size less than x ...i've pasted the it here http://rafb.net/p/JGY9kB45.html  some reason it doesnt work can someone take a peak?
<redduck676> wols_: isn't 500 an internal server error that means apt can't get a .deb from  a server?
<metalpres> how do you disable the alt hotkey in gnome?  right now it defaults to allowing you to move a window without clicking the title bar, but because of that I can use alt in other apps for other functions
<wols_> redduck676: no
<redduck676> sploozer: ugggh, wrong by design IMHO. find can do size comparison and has -delete
<Joeseph> Hello. I have a windows network that I can see when I go to Places->Network. I can see a PC on my network, but when I double click it, nothing happens. I know I need to sign in to get to it, but How do I do that?
<Malix> wols_: still beta5
<sploozer> hmm
<wols_> Malix: create a new profile?
<redduck676> sploozer: also, you are missing a '$' in 'rm i'
<wols_> Malix: dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox
<android6011> i just got an external hard drive that I want to put ubuntu on, I want it encrypted however. my question is if i encrypt it just by using the alternate install disk how safe will my data be if the drive gets stolen
<socialevil> wols_, http://pastebin.com/d158e8287
<redduck676> wols_: well, http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html this thinks 500 is indeed an internal server error :-)
<Malix> wols_: it replied: firefox-3.0: /usr/bin/firefox
<wols_> redduck676: and apt is http since when?
<finalbeta> hey, I can't connect to my windows shares from my feisty install. anyone knows why? The shares do work. Just not from the feisty install. Simply get a message that the share couldn't mount.
<wols_> Malix: dpkg -l |grep firefox
<michael_> hmm.... i don't know whether i'm in love with gnome or i hate it
<wols_> socialevil: what card was it again?
<sploozer> redduck676: find /test53/* -size-290k -type f -exec rm -f
<sploozer> ???
<sploozer> redduck676: find /test53/* -size-290k -type f -exec rm -f '{}'\'
<wols_> redduck676: maybe you should read up on pinning. there it is explained what those numnbers mean. priority
<socialevil> Ati radeon Xpress 1100
<redduck676> sploozer: missing a space after -size, i'd alis add an echo infront of rm
<Joeseph> so does anyone know how to log into a windows pc?
<wols_> socialevil: try fglrx instead not radeon
<Malix> wols_: ii  firefox-3.0                                3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<socialevil> i did
<Malix> argh, damn tabs
<redduck676> sploozer: also you need an '+' after the rm
<redduck676> or simply use -delete
<zaputr> how often transfering information between processes System V IPC is used???
<wols_> Malix: get a new profile. it IS the newest and not 3.0b5
<Joeseph> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Joeseph> !windowsNetwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsnetwork
<Joeseph> !windows
<socialevil> when i install fglrx and do everything like its written in ubuntu site.. after reboot it sais that my graphic and my monitor are not recognized and i need to do that manually.. but there is no ASUS to choose only acer
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Funcan> Evening all... if you were daft enough to install with no swap partition, is there a gui for adding a swapfile easily?
<wols_> socialevil: then you need to edit xorg.conf manually. you can do that now with radeon driver too
<Malix> wols_: k. but I really don't see how a new profile could affect which version the application says it is? or am I just rather dense here?
<wols_> hooray for the useless autosense
<socialevil> wols_, i cant.. i dont know what to edit ..
<Malix> though it is rather weird I get beta5 currently
<wols_> Malix: dpkg doesn't lie. either you have a local copy of the firefox binary somewhere (in ~ or /usr/local) or it's the profile
<wols_> Malix: only the newest deb package isinstalled and NOT 3.0b5
<sploozer> redduck676: keeps saying missing argument to '-exec'
<redduck676> sploozer: either add a + at the end of '\;' (+ being prefered)
<sipior> Funcan: i don't believe there is a gui for that, but you can easily make one with dd, mkswap and swapon
<ozzloy> when i go to Places -> Network -> Windows Network, i can see windows computers, but i can't actually connect to them.  i am not prompted for a username/pw either.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<sploozer> find /test53/* -size -290k -type f -exec rm -f +'{}'\';
<sploozer>  ?
<Joeseph> ozzloy: I'm having the exact same problem
<ozzloy> Joeseph: ^5!
<redduck676> sploozer: no.  find /test53/ -size -290k -type f
<bobertdos> ﻿ozzloy, Joeseph: Do you know if Samba is properly installed?
<redduck676> if you like what you see add a '-delete' at the end
<ozzloy> Joeseph: ping me in here if you find a solution
<mg> Hi People! I lately used a nice programm for watching videos, but I forgot its name. I installed it with apt-get in ubuntu. Any idea?
<SwedeMike> mplayer ?
<Joeseph> bobertdos: shoot, I forgot I wiped it this morning...  maybe, I'll check synaptic
<ozzloy> bobertdos: i did sudo aptitude install samba, not sure what else is necessary
<mg> SwedeMike: no, i think it was vlc...
<melter> is there any harm in uninstalling network-manager and network-manager-gnome?
<sploozer> redduck676: I still need the exec component thought for it to remove those files
<Malix> wols_: I agree with you 100%, it should be 3.0 and not 3.0b5, and there are no local copies as far as I can tell
<daemon3> Does anyone have a problem with the k system tray?  Many times the icons appear in windows on the desktop.  Anyone else have that problem?
<michael_> is there any truth, that keeping 1mb of free space between partitions is a more safe way ?
<Kirbuchi> melter: just make sure you have another manager before you uninstall it
<sploozer> find /test53/* -size -290k -type f -exec rm -f '{}'\;
<SwedeMike> mg: well then, vlc is also a video player
<melter> Kirbuchi: like what?
<Malix> wols_: and it was 3.0 final as of few days ago
<sploozer> find /test53/* -size -290k -type f -exec rm +f '{}'\;
<DigitalNinja> How do I install the Hardy Heron php packages on Dapper? I have opened up backports if that helps.
<redduck676> sploozer: for the 3rd or so time, use -delete.
<isploit> ther are quite a frew rss client, i dont know with one to try, they all semm good, any advice?
<redduck676> if you really inisit you can use -exec echo rm -rf {} +
<sipior> Funcan: to be more specific: "dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=1000000" makes a gigabyte (empty) file, "mkswap swapfile" will make it a swap file, and "swapon swapfile" will make it available to the system.
<Malix> wols_: we noticed the issue when adblock ceased to work
<Joeseph> bobertdos: I now have samba.  what do I need to do now?
<piquadrat> Hi! I have a problem with my microphone on a Lenovo T60. I hear myself speaking when I wear a headset, but skype and ekiga don't capture anything. Soundcard is a Intel HDA
<ozzloy> oh interesting, there's another computer on the network that i can connect to without username/pw
<lucassantana> Oi
<ozzloy> and it shows the contents fine
<Kirbuchi> melter: i use wicd, i added it to the repositories, installed it and then uninstalled network-manager
<lucassantana> Algum Brasileiro?
<Funcan> sipior: Cheers. It isn't for me, it is for a friend, I'll knock up a bash script to do it for him
<lucassantana> Jesus ama Vocês
<wols_> !pt
<lucassantana> Jesus love you
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<normloman> piquadrat : im no expert but I recently had some mic troubles, and i got them to work using alsa mixer
<kira> hi guys .... i want to install dome fonts but in gnome nautilus the link fonts:/// do not work can you help me?
<wols_> lucassantana: if you don't stop we hate you. and jesus as well
<normloman> is your microphone selected in alsa mixer?
<melter> Kirbuchi: what's the purpose of a network manager? is it just for wireless connectivity?
<ompaul> !br | lucassantana
<ubottu> lucassantana: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ompaul> !offtopic | lucassantana
<ubottu> lucassantana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<remitaylo1> does anyone know how the 'Sharing Options' feature works?  works great for me, but I'd like to know where the settings get persisted to.  they seem to be user-specific, not system-wide, yet i can't find anything in my home directory
<piquadrat> normloman: what do you mean with "selected"? It's not muted, anyway
<bobertdos> Joeseph, ozzloy: In theory, Samba should be all that's needed. What version of Windows are you running on that end?
<brede> #ubuntu-de
<normloman> lemme see something
<normloman> hold on
<Kirbuchi> melter: no it's not just for wireless, its a gui for conecting to diferent networks wired or wireless. I really don't know much about that, i used network-manager and it worked fine with wired networks but always gave problems with wireless, so i tried wicd and now it works fine with both
<seisen> Wicd is nice to use it does give you  more options than network-manager
<Joeseph> bobertods: I'm running vista.
<Psi-Jack> How it Linux's ATI X1600 support these days? Does it do Compiz yet? ;)
<Joeseph> I can see my Vista-PC, but I don't know how to give it my user name and password.
<normloman> well what i did was I went into terminal and typed alsamixer ... then i switched from playback to capture and there is a little symbol next to the device that is select4ed for capture
<ozzloy> bobertdos: windows xp, idk service pack
<ozzloy> bobertdos: i could find out
<melter> seisen: does it work with dhcpcd? network-manager apparently requires dhcp3-client
<normloman> like it has the L__R CAPTURE below it
<seisen> do you mean does allow dhcp connections?
<normloman> but again im no expert. I've been using ubuntu for a few months
<sploozer> redduck676: thanks
<normloman> so you may know this already
<Psi-Jack> Anyone? ;)
<bobertdos> ﻿ozzloy, Joeseph: I would perhaps consider running the network config wizard on your Windows machines again. Other than that, I can't think of a very good reason why this would be happening.
<Psi-Jack> I'm wondering if ATI's display drivers are better these days from what they were about 8-10 months ago, and if it supports things like Compiz fusion yet?
<Loki-G4-> server gr.irc.gr
<Joeseph> bobertdos: I can get to it on my windows side.
<bughunter2> hey, why is there no lua.pc pkg-config file installed on Ubuntu by default?
<bughunter2> (that is, when installing the package lua)
<Seveas> bughunter2, you need a lua-dev or liblua-dev package for that
<wild_oscar> howdi! I installed a new firefox upgrade (proposed by apt-update) and lost sound on flash apps
<bughunter2> ah
<piquadrat> normloman: wait a minute, I think I see what you mean. Let me test it with a skype test call
<wild_oscar> any idea how to fix it?
<Oswy> OK, so I'm trying to load Hardy from grub, and I seem to have gotten access from it, but I'm getting initramfs instead of the GUI. How do I access the GUI from here, or is there something wrong?
<Tux2K8> ran "sudo ufw status"  and it says that my firewall isnt running , is that dangerous?
<clb43> I have an upgrade problem need some help
<bughunter2> Seveas: thanks ;)
<bobertdos> ozzloy, when you go into Synaptic, how many of the Samba related packages are installed?
<wild_oscar> FF 3.0.1
<JonesySmith> nice distro this hardy
<babo> i can connect to the internet via a usb to my nokia mobile phone. I've no idea what chip is used there, probably hsdpa or something. My phone runs Symbian. Is there any chance that there's drivers out there for linux to do the same thing ? That's a fairly wide question admittedly ...
<normloman> ok
<the_darkside_986> Is there a very simplistic build system for Ubuntu that requires only Gedit for source and simply adding the names of source files to a list and typing a simple command to build everything? Makefiles are too tedious and autotools are hopelessly overly complex.
<pvl1> what r the benifits of compiling a kernel?
<Psi-Jack> How it Linux's ATI X1600 support these days? Does it do Compiz yet? ;)
<pvl1> Psi-Jack, ati isnt too fond of linux
<ozzloy> bobertdos: libsmbclient, nautilus-share, samba, samba-common, smbclient
<Oswy> OK, so I'm trying to load Hardy from grub, and I seem to have gotten access from it, but I'm getting initramfs instead of the GUI. How do I access the GUI from here, or is there something wrong?
<JonesySmith> lol, here seems to be more questions than answers :)
<jussi01> babo: yes, you can do that, I havent a guide handy though
<piquadrat> normloman: wow, that did work! Thank you! I'd never suspected a mixer problem, I thought it was a misconfigured alsa or something :)
<pvl1> Psi-Jack, i haev a radeon 2600, and it runs compiz fine, and i had games running but now its all messed up. compiz runs fine for me tho
<bobertdos> ﻿ozzloy: Yeah, that should definitely be enough. You still can't get in?
<ozzloy> bobertdos: other windows machines can connect to it well enough
<babo> jussi01, i can connect to the internet via my symbian mobile phone from the usb on linux ?
<ozzloy> bobertdos: nope, i am not prompted for a username and password, but other ms windows machines are
<normloman> no problem piquadrat. Im glad it worked out for you :)
<babo> jussi01, are you sure ?
<jussi01> babo: certain - I have an n95 myself.
<Psi-Jack> pvl1: Wow, a 2600.. I've got a X1600
<Kirbuchi> normloman: you know if theres a way of knowing which sound device an app is running?
<babo> jussi01, i have the E65. that would be a seriously useful feature ...
<pvl1> Psi-Jack, check the forums
<Psi-Jack> pvl1: So they have, within the past 8-10 months, made major enough improvements that it's now more than usable?
<Psi-Jack> pvl1: Ubuntu's forums?
<normloman> kirbuchi: im not sure
<pvl1> Psi-Jack, yea ubuntu forums, and idk i dnt think ati has done anything
<normloman> im really not an expert
<babo> would an access point register the MAC address of a laptop ?
<normloman> im no hacker. Just a hack. :(
<DrUiDy> Hi
<ozzloy> bobertdos: i can connect to the machine that doesn't require a username password
<Kirbuchi> normloman: lol, thanks anyway
<babo> jussi01, how do you do it ?
<normloman> but some programs like ardour let you select teh device. I know that.
<LordMetroid> lol banned from #wikipedia cause the stupidity of the masses
<bobertdos> ﻿ozzloy: What's your Workgroup name on Window's side?
<jussi01> babo: as I said no guide handy, but have a google round
<Pici> LordMetroid: Try to keep it related to Ubuntu support here, thanks.
<Oswy> How do I load up the GUI from a kernal screen I'm getting?
<Oswy> Kernel, even.
<LordMetroid> Pici: Sorry
<ozzloy> bobertdos: i'll go find out
<DrUiDy> i am trying to update to ubuntu 8.0.4 from 7.0.4 but when i try to upgrade to 7.10 from the update manager, it stops while trying to update the sourcelists.. i ve found out that sourceslist.org was down... how can i do, please?
<Pici> LordMetroid: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat if you're so inclined
<Falling-Inferno> Do I have to do anything before installing Ubuntu? Like safety precautions?
<Matthew12> I click on AWN to open it. The screen flashes but the dock doesn't appear. any ideas?
<seisen> open it up in a terminal and see what it says, Matthew12
<Oswy> How do I load up the GUI from a kernel screen I'm getting when trying to access Hardy from grub?
<MariachiAC> When running exaile i get the follwoing error /usr/lib/exaile/exaile.py line30 import error: no module gobject
<bobertdos> ﻿Oswy: Is there a command prompt at the screen?
<cyberix> My computer freezes completely sometimes
<Oswy> bobertdos: Yeah.
<cyberix> This happens usually when it is under heavy use
<cyberix> After a reboot everything works fine, but I'm starting to feel like a Windows user
<Money> HALo
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: no, there's not much you have to do, just back up personal data if you're afraid of losing anything in the process
<Matthew12> seisen: oh duh, thanks...compiz wasn't enabled
<Oswy> bobertdos: I'm getting (initramfs) as my prompt now.
<Money> HALOO
<seisen> np
<bobertdos> ﻿Oswy: try typing in startx
<Oswy> bobertdos: Command not found.
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: What about after? Like security and making sure I have everything I will need to run correcty?
<Money> i have a hand gun
<bobertdos> ﻿Oswy: hmm, you might not be in a bash terminal then.............Did you just install Hardy?
<Pici> !ot | Money
<ubottu> Money: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DrUiDy> Hi i am trying to update to ubuntu 8.0.4 from 7.0.4 but when i try to upgrade to 7.10 from the update manager, it stops while trying to update the sourcelists.. i ve found out that sourceslist.org was down... how can i do, please?
<Falling-Inferno> Money: !offtopic
<ozzloy> bobertdos: the windows admin says we're using active domains so there is no workgroup
<Money> I GOT MONEY
<killaz> Are there some standard steps to follow to figure out where some files in a package are being installed? I have installled the glasshfishv2 package, but I can't find where to find the executable...
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: Well, that depends on what you want to DO with Hardy. What are you going to be doing with it?
<wild_oscar> howdi! I installed a new firefox upgrade (3.0.1) (proposed by apt-update) and lost sound on flash apps - youtube, for example
<wild_oscar> any idea why?
<eth01> heh ;)
<Oswy> bobertdos: Yeah. I've been using edgy on that computer, though, so I had to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to get it to work. I've been experimenting for a while, but I finally got the right combination, it seems.
<Oswy> Could it be some imprecision on my end that's causing this? I got the Ubuntu loading screen, after which it brought me here.
<bobertdos> ﻿ozzloy: Oh, well that would probably be why. You'll need to supply Ubuntu with your domain name.
<Sorlag> Hey all.. Do anyone of you know a page where to get informations about pimping the look of ubuntu. like with semi transperent weatherpanel and WAN ip written on the desktop.
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: Im going to start learning how to program C, I like watching movies, Music, and Gaming, I also need Network Security and such so I can run my Website.
<umadaop1> wild_oscar, that last update did not break my sound, I don't think
<scoates> hello
<umadaop1> wild_oscar, I guess if it did I'd remember. You restarted Firefox of course?
<bobertdos> !ComprehensiveSambaGuide | ozzloy
<ubottu> bobertdos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozzloy> heh
<scoates> I'm trying to organize some of my stuff.  doing   mv /mnt/media/music/* /mnt/media   causes my ubuntu box to freeze up. nothing in /var/log/messages nothing in /var/log/syslog    help?
<wild_oscar> umadaop1: several times
<scoates> erm.. that 2nd path should be  /mnt/music  .. two different drives (not that it should matter)
<bobertdos> ozzloy: You may want to read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=(samba)
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: I also do allot of stuff like customizing as much as i can.
<DrUiDy> i am trying to update to ubuntu 8.0.4 from 7.0.4 but when i try to upgrade to 7.10 from the update manager, it stops while trying to update the sourcelists.. i ve found out that sourceslist.org was down... how can i do, please?
<umadaop1> scoates, by "freeze up" do you mean you are not waiting long enough, or your mouse locks?
<scoates> umadaop1: I'm doing it remotely... the console stops responding, too, though
<android6011> if i install ubuntu to an external hard drive then boot it on different computers, will i have a lot of problems?
<umadaop1> !ltsp | android6011
<ubottu> android6011: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ozzloy> bobertdos: it says "with a Workgroup configuration, not Domain" emphasis original
<android6011> umadaopl i mean boot on different computers just by carrying it around and booting from usb
<gegema> I have a file that will be created daily with the $(date '+%F) flag in the filename, so for each day, I will have filename-YYYY-MM-DD.txt, How can I automate an ftp upload for a dynamic file name in that folder?
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: I am not an expert when it comes to securing Webservers, but programming in C is a very easy thing to prep Ubuntu for. All you need is to install GCC. As for media stuff, I will call the bot to help you :)
<umadaop1> android6011, such a bad idea
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | Falling-Inferno
<gegema> I sort of want to do filename=$today kind of thing
<umadaop1> android6011, unless like a usb flash installation
<Sorlag> i want to see my network-adress in the upper Panel. Tips anyone ?
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org - it is currently offline due to load issues
<eth01> Sorlag: how do you mean?
<android6011> umadaopl what do you mean
<Oswy> bobertdos, I can bring up a list of the possible commands, if that helps.
<umadaop1> Sorlag, giplet
<Oswy> It's kinda long though.
<scoates> umadaop1: no idea? )-:
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: What does it mean "Legal Reasons"
<umadaop1> Sorlag, sudo apt-get install giplet
<umadaop1> scoates, I'm thinking searching google for a know bug. or reinstalling flash
<socialevil> i have a problem with my alsa .. i cant hear 2 things at the same time.. just skype or just movie or just juk or just youtube.. i coudnt find any answers in google.. only people with the same problem..
<Sorlag> Thank You umadaop1
<umadaop1> scoates, known
<umadaop1> Sorlag, np
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: or does it refer to the GPL Licenses i can't put it under the license.
<scoates> umadaop1: it's a fresh install.. barely anything on there. I'm suspecting a hardware problem.. ?
<Sorlag> eth01 just like giplet does ^^
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: Oh so it IS down after all. Well, there are other alternatives too. Installing the xine libraries and all of the gstreamer packages will allow you to play almost anything under the sun (except Windows Meida formats, basically). Otherwise, VLC is the media player of choice.
<umadaop1> scoates, was there ever sound from flash in firefox, obviously huh or you would not have noticed. If so, I doubt hardware issue.
<eth01> Sorlag: bit of a long shot..
<bob3213243_>  Hey I am trying to get a paged laid out so an image is centered above a body of text I tried <img = imgurl align ='center'> (single quotes because it's in an echo statement and requires them) what am I doing wrong?
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: I can guide you through the process, if you'd like. PM me if you feel like it.
<scoates> umadaop1: not sure what this would have to do with flash or firefox (mine's the disk problem + crash)..
<Kirbuchi> socialevil: i currently have the same problem. i can play music while simultaneusly playing audio on firefox but some programs like skype do not work with others
<scoates> and I don't even have the GUI installed
<Oswy> Whoops, how do I exit recovery mode?
<umadaop1> scoates, you lost me
<Shady> ikonia: are you here today?
<socialevil> Kirbuchi, no way :S :( damn grrrr cry
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: Well, I sent you that because it's the repository that let's you install Windows codecs and so forth, but since it's down, we can go about this other ways.
<scoates> umadaop1: I think you have me confused with someone else. my problem is:
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: I will PM you after I install Hardy. As I can't do it due to the fact i'm using the CD demo.
<scoates> I'm trying to organize some of my stuff.  doing   mv /mnt/media/music/* /mnt/music   causes my ubuntu box to freeze up. nothing in /var/log/messages nothing in /var/log/syslog    help? Two different disks. Console freezes.
<Kirbuchi> socialevil: i think it's because those programs use hardware directly i'm not really sure
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: sounds good
<bibby_> test??
<linxeh> scoates: mv -v maybe ?
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: alright let me get through the install and I will see you in a bit.
<linxeh> scoates: or try a copy, and then delete the originals
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: one more thing
<socialevil> wols_, do you have any idea about my problem with video card
<scoates> linxeh: tried that. same problem. It's not just taking a long time, it actually panics and/or crashes
<linxeh> scoates: or use rsync to clone the two trees
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: Ok what is it?
<scoates> linxeh: I'm not looking for a workaround. I'd like to know how a user can crash the entire box with mv, and fix that.
<linxeh> scoates: sounds like a dodgy driver / hardware, or configuration option on the device - what media is it ?
<scoates> linxeh: both disks.
<scoates> hard disks, I mean
<scoates> ATA
<linxeh> as I said, what is it ?
<linxeh> PATA, SATA, Intel, SiS, etc ?
<bibby_> ls
<scoates> PATA
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: "Legal reasons" just basically means that Ubuntu cannot officially offer Medibuntu's packages in its own repositories and that Ubuntu's people cannot "officially" provide support for those packages.
<scoates> different channels
<wols_> socialevil: I told you long ago you must manually edit xorg.conf to specify the monitor
<linxeh> scoates: and Intel, SiS, VIA, NVidia, ... ?
<socialevil> wols_, and i told you that i dont understand what to edint :S
<scoates> I believe it's intel. rebooting to find out now
<linxeh> scoates: is it overclocked at all ?
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: Which leaves it up to the community members to help each, hence this channel :D
<scoates> linxeh: no. P4/2.26GHz
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: Thanks, Alright I will see you in a bit.
<umadaop1> scoates, sorry I did get your issue mixed up
<scoates> umadaop1: np (-:
<umadaop1> scoates, yeah, that does sound hardware related
<linxeh> scoates: ok, and both drives are on 80 wire cables, with cable select? or Master or ?
<scoates> linxeh: 00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<scoates> linxeh: they're both on 80 wire with CS. Come to think of it, they're on the same channel (got that mixed up; sorry). Really shouldn't crash either way
<linxeh> ok, what kernel are you running ?
<scoates> stock 8.04
<scoates> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP
<linxeh> hmm
<scoates> I had both of these disks in another machine, previously, so if it's hardware, I suspect it's RAM / IDE controller
<linxeh> yeah, I was just about to ask if you had run a memtest
<WhiteLine> hey, i have the problem that sometimes i don't get an ip assigned on my router. ithe icon on desktop says wired network connection but all the other info is 0.0.0.0.0 i tried disbling en enabling the connection but stays the same, the router is fine since i don't have problems with windows computers
<scoates> guess I could do that. won't take long with 192MB (-;
<linxeh> I'd also be tempted to try another IDE cable
<scoates> sure, I can try that, too
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> how can I mount something with exec rather than noexec please??
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: before I switch I have 1 more question.
<scoates> linxeh: is there an ubuntu-way for me to inject memtest into grub?
<scoates> (via apt, I mean)
<Finnish> Hi
<linxeh> I dread to think how long the 2TB ram machines at work take to memtest
<linxeh> scoates: the bootcd has a memtest option I think
<scoates> hmm.. no CDRom in it now. Will poke around.
<linxeh> might be on the disk too though
<linxeh> not got a machine to look at atm
<ActionParsnip> scoates: yu can manually edit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<michag> how software i must install on ubuntu when i want transfer data from ubuntu to windows with winscp
<scoates> ActionParsnip: yeah. I was hoping there'd be an ubuntu-friendly trick to automate that
<Finnish> I've installed Hardy on an USB stick. Is it possible to get that Hardy to a CD? I'm in a place where I cannot download ISO from net, and the USB stick is my only hope
<ActionParsnip> scoates: its not hard at all
<Finnish> The laptop doesn't see it
<kristian_> what was the name of the graphical admin tool for linux?
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: I have a Second hard drive that is formated in a Win Partition. How would I put that in a Linux partition?
<ActionParsnip> kristian_: how do you mean?
<david123> can anyone tell me if this will allow me to hook to pc's together to run as one machine using ubuntu for normal desktop work http://hadoop.apache.org/core/docs/current/cluster_setup.html
<linxeh> scoates: if you add memtest86=true into the grub.conf then update-grub
<linxeh> david123: no
<scoates> linxeh: ty
<linxeh> david123: hadoop doesnt let them work as 1 machine
<kristian_> to add users etc... it was mainly for server use..without x
<david123> linxeh, what does it do?
<WhiteLine> is it possble that your NIC is broken even tough the ligh of connected is green?
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: What do you mean? How would you use the data on that hard drive with Linux?
<scoates> FWIW, it's menu.lst, not grub.conf
<david123> linxeh, does a beowulf cluster allow that then?
<mathias> Hello, does anybody knows how to install the drivers for an internal wifi card when the (incomplete) tutorial from the french ubuntu website does not help ?
<linxeh> david123: its more a divide and conquer approache - breaking data into chunks and processing each chunk separately on a different machine, then combining the results
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: I want to be able to acsess it when I get on linux and I don't want it in a Windows Partition.
<linxeh> david123: a beowulf cluster is a similar approach, but more transparent. there is no easy way to make a cluster of machines behave like 1 big machine
<ActionParsnip> kristian_: please direct you speech, webmin is cool for a web based system
<linxeh> david123: for one you've got to think about how to divide processes and data across processors and memory that aren't located together, eg over a network - which is slow
<Fossy> Hi guys... My soundcard is still fckd up... =/ Made it work yeasterday but when i started the computer this morning it stopped working again... =/ Tried the proceedure from the FAQ i got yeasterday... But nothing works
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: Well you know, Hardy can detect all NTFS partitions and read/write to them as is.
<david123> linxeh, dang see i have two pc's with 600 mhz processors and wanted to combine
<ActionParsnip> kristian_: I use it, its fine
<onthefence929> i have a 2part problem, for some reason when i installed ubuntu, it somehow made one of my hardrives dissapear (but only on the detection of it, i can still access the information that was on it, it was/is a windows XP partition, it just says everything is on my second harddrive, leaving my 1st harddrive as unallocated space, though winXP detects it correctly). how am i supposed to fix this?
<onthefence929> 2) i am trying to reinstall windows XP, and the install disk says it can't detect any harddrives. i think the problems are related.
<onthefence929> thanks
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: Its not NTFS its FAT32.
<david123> linxeh, isn't a network faster than ram? i know faster than hdd but...
<Caemyr> hiya
<Caemyr> i have a small request
<DrUiDy> i am trying to update to ubuntu 8.0.4 from 7.0.4 but when i try to upgrade to 7.10 from the update manager, it stops while trying to update the sourcelists.. i ve found out that sourceslist.org was down... how can i do, please?
<Caemyr> [21:04:42] * Joins: arenax (n=arenax@87.120.231.7)
<wols_> onthefence929: what is your hdd controller for the harddisks?
<Caemyr> [21:05:51] <arenax> LINUX FOR EVERRRR DIE WINDOWS DIE
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: same thing :D
<Caemyr> so
<Falling-Inferno> DrUiDy: Fresh install works best.
<demofish> hi, I am a newbie.  can anyone tell me how i sort out which ubuntu distribution i am running?  i'm using my coworker's laptop and don't know where to look
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Falling-Inferno
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bobertdos> ﻿Falling-Inferno: It can handle that filesystem just as well.
<Caemyr> could you please keep your trolls possibly caged and locked up?
<DrUiDy> i couldn't make a fresh install Falling-Inferno
<Caemyr> so they dont wander around, flaming other channels?
<wols_> !version | demofish
<ubottu> demofish: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Caemyr> its really bad for nettiquette
<DrUiDy> anyways, that would be a shame to not to be able to upgrade..
<bahadunn> dont trolls turn to stone in the sunlight?
<wols_> Caemyr: what troll exactly?
<Caemyr> see the paste upwards
<demofish> hmm, i take it !shell = the terminal?
<Caemyr> this one is from #windows
<trakinas> demofish: no
<onthefence929> wols_:  umm i don't know? it's a toshiba laptop
<Caemyr> one of your faboys decided to go roaming
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: alright see you in a bit. It just hit 50%. Im glad I took out the CD that I burned and decided not to use.
<Caemyr> anyway, thanx in advance
<DrUiDy> i am trying to update to ubuntu 8.0.4 from 7.0.4 but when i try to upgrade to 7.10 from the update manager, it stops while trying to update the sourcelists.. i ve found out that sourceslist.org was down... how can i do, please?
<Caemyr> bye
<Pici> Caemyr: This really isnt ontopic for this channel
<Pici> bleh
<wols_> onthefence929: then find out
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: Its because of Add and Remove that I am switching. I just got pissed that Add and Remove loaded too slow for my liking and then I thought about the entire OS and I called it quits on Windows.
<DrUiDy> can't anybody help me? or give me a good link?
<demofish> trakinas, what does it mean, then?  lsb_release -a worked in terminal/shell, it's gutsy.  thanks :)
<onthefence929> wols_:  how do i find out
<DrUiDy> please :/
<too_close> hi all , any one can help ? when i turn off my pc i have msg that tell me there is an error with nm-systemsetting it can't connect to /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<too_close>  i wanna know what's that and how can i solve this
<bobertdos> ﻿ActionParsnip: thanks, but he was actually talking about fat32
<wols_> lspci
<DrUiDy> i ve deleted my windows partition
<DrUiDy> so i need thsi to work
<DrUiDy> :)
<dan___> hi all
<dan___> is anibody from romania ?
<bobertdos> ﻿mathias: ndisgtk is the easiest thing to use
<ActionParsnip> !fat32 | bobertdos
<ubottu> bobertdos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<trakinas> demofish: you can run different shells inside a terminal
<Caemyr> ok... really
<Caemyr> its not funny
<Caemyr> [21:10:50] <arenax> i don't think soo because if i want to use ... photoshop i can use it with wine
<Caemyr> [21:11:05] <arenax> linux doesn't have viruses for now
<Caemyr> can someone talk reasons to this guy?
<onthefence929> wols_:  what is lspci?
<ActionParsnip> Caemyr: which shall i address ?
<Caemyr> trolling is not seen as nice on freenode
<demofish> trakinas. ah, thanks for clarifying.
<trakinas> you are welcome.
<Caemyr> ActionParsnip: arenax is trolling on #windows
<Caemyr> and as i see he is one of yours
<ActionParsnip> Caemyr: mine?
<Pici> Caemyr: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<demofish> so, another really basic question.. i'm downloading some templates for Open Office and it says i should store them in my openoffice/user/template directory... where does ubuntu put apps in the file system?
<onthefence929> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<Ben> Sorry if this isn't the right place, but I'm running ubuntu in VMware Workstation - I'm quite new to the program. Does anybody know if you can run a virtual machine such as mine without needing to use the 'VirtualCenter'? As in, without the virtual machine being listed in VMware? I know you can remove a virtual machine from the list without deleting it...
<ozzloy> ttp://pastebin.org/51313 i can't connect to any of these.  what do i do?
<Ben> Ideally it would be nice to start a virtual machine by straight-up double clicking it in Vista's Explorer...
<trakinas> demofish: it is probably on .openoffice (hidden folder) inside your home.
<gkrellmhelp> excuse me, but is there any way I can make gkrellm start up upon login?
<bobertdos> ﻿onthefence929: It is a basic terminal command that lists all of the internal hardware devices Ubuntu can detect.
<trakinas> or else, /usr/local/share/openoffice/
<TimMatrix> Good evening all.   As I have *JUST* downloaded latest WINE v1.0 for my Ubuntu 8.04, I still can't get the Camfrog to work properly?  Any ideas?
<gkrellmhelp> I installed gkrellm and it doesn't show up in the menus either, anyway I can make it show up there?
<gkrellmhelp> Also is medibuntu down?
<pteeb> when i remove my external harddrive, it doesnt unmount
<onthefence929> bobertdos: ok so i ran that command, what am i looking for?
<bobertdos> ﻿gkrellmhelp: indeed it is, I just found that out myself :)
<mathias> bobertdos: thank you for answering :) I tried that too, but it does not seem to work. I used the driver for Windows XP. The installation goes well, but then under the driver name, there's written "Hardware present: no". I've been using the wifi for almost three years, therefore I do know I have a wifi card. Do you have any idea about what I could try ? The french tutorial gives no information abou
<mathias> t that.
<gkrellmhelp> so anyway about my other questions, anyone care to shed some light on that?
<gkrellmhelp> bobertdos: I see, thanks for checking.
<onthefence929> bobertdos, wols_, "06:0b.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)"
<demofish> trakinas: a ha again! thanks
<WhiteLine> if i do ifconfig i get eth0 and eth0:avah what is the last one? :)
<dan___> can somebody help me ?
<th0r> gkrellmhelp, gkrellm predates gnome and kde...so probably doesn't install to the menus. For gnome you can add it using alacarte or create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<scoates> linxeh: memtest passed twice. Going to swap the IDE cable, now.
<seisen> aks away dan__
<bobertdos> ﻿onthefence929: You're trying to get that reader to work, right?
<dan___> haw i can instal strong dc++ ?
<gkrellmhelp> th0r what's alacard?
<med186> kikou
<th0r> gkrellmhelp, alacarte...it is a menu editor for gnome
<gkrellmhelp> and or how would I go about greating a .desktop file? What about making it autostart upon login/boot?
<onthefence929> bobertdos: i guess so, did you see my original question?
<th0r> gkrellmhelp, it isn't 100%.
<th0r> gkrellmhelp, to get it to autostart have it running when you shut down the first time and tell gnome to save the session.
<Zamadatx> i jsut used fire in compiz and am wondering how to make it go away?
<th0r> gkrellmhelp, you can use one of the existing .desktop files in that directory as a template for gkrellm...it is only about 5 lines...the rest is all the translations
<Zamadatx> anyone know how to make the fire in compiz stop?
<HappyHater> shift+super+c
<Zamadatx> thank you
<gkrellmhelp> wow this alacarte thing is easy
<gkrellmhelp> awesome
<bobertdos> ﻿onthefence929: Which part are you tackling?
<gkrellmhelp> thanks th0r
<pteeb> how do i recode .reg files
<penetrarthur> hello, i am trying to install some program, with wine, that requires to be mounted. what i did is "sudo mount -i loop lala.iso ./lala". it says that "use original cd". however it works okey if i use daemon tools in windows. please help
<camilla> am trying to use sshfs from another computer than my two regular ones. On this one, I get /dev/fuse, permission denied. Why? I installed sshfs with apt-get
<gkrellmhelp> about that .desktop thing it sounds kinda complicated and would require me to be less lazy, but thanks anyway.
<onthefence929> bobertdos: i think they might be related, but teh part where ubuntu made a drive dissapear on me
<TimMatrix> Can anyone help with the Camfrog problem, as I can't seem to get it working properly under the latest WINE v1.0 which I have just downloaded from its repositories.
<bobertdos> dan__: What can we do for you?
<Zamadatx> what are the shortcut keys to the terminal?
<justin___> hi
<penetrarthur> Zamadatx: u can set them
<justin___> how do I compeltely remove evolution?????
<bobertdos> ﻿onthefence929: and which drive was that, specifically?
<penetrarthur> hello, i am trying to install some program, with wine, that requires to be mounted. what i did is "sudo mount -i loop lala.iso ./lala". it says that "use original cd". however it works okey if i use daemon tools in windows. please help.
<onthefence929> justin___:  sudo apt-get purge evolution
<Zamadatx> are there defaults shortcut keys for the terminal though?
<onthefence929> bobertdos: one of my harddrives, the first one , the one with my windows partition.
<penetrarthur> alt+f2 to run command
<penetrarthur> by default hotkey to terminal isnt set
<Zamadatx> ok thanks
<bobertdos> ﻿onthefence929: Did Ubuntu have it there before?
<penetrarthur> system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<onthefence929> bobertdos: when i ran it under wubi, but to be fair it ran FROM windows >.>
<vixy_fox> hello Everyone. I was wondering if someone might help me with a question about a hardware device, and it's compatibility with Ubuntu?
<caution> l
<zod21> whats up fellas
<Gorion> Can anyone help me with a subversion problem? (setting up a server, problem is that i get a 404 when i pass on the correct url)
<bobertdos> ﻿onthefence929: The last time Windows shut down, did it shutdown properly?
<Zamadatx> is there any way to make a java window bigger in firefox other than changing the screen resolution?
<Joeseph> how do I change what workgroup my computer is on?
<Joeseph> rather, change my workgroup to the existing windows one.
<Zamadatx> ﻿is there any way to make a java window bigger in firefox other than changing the screen resolution?
<Zamadatx> zooming in just makes it smaller
<trippy> Are the majority of Ubuntu server machines still running 7.1 or are they being switched to 8.04?
<onthefence929> bobertdos: yes, i can even access my windows partition, it just shows up as part of my seocnd drive for some reason
<justin___> how do I compeltely remove evolution?????
<ohgood> How will Ubuntu run on a p3 800mhz (or so) hp craptop with 128Mb of ram ? My dad is wanting to play around with ubuntu, and he's 3 hours away, so I'd rather suggest him a faster laptop if need be instead of limited the desktop environment. (thanks)
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: The file to do that in is: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<justin___> I did apt-get remove evoultion
<justin___> but I want to remove anything that has to do with evoultion email
<justin___> so I can start fresh
<jbroome> ohgood: it's going to be rough
<ohgood> jbroome, usable, or should i just suggest a ram upgrade to say 512 or whatever the hardware allows ?
<vixy_fox> I was wondering if with the nVidia GeForce 8800 GT, or the GeForce 9600 GT are supported with Ubuntu, either 7.1 or 8.04?
<penetrarthur> hello, i am trying to install some program, with wine, that requires to be mounted. what i did is "sudo mount -i loop lala.iso ./lala". it says that "use original cd". however it works okey if i use daemon tools in windows. please help.
<jbroome> ohgood: bump the ram, and suggest xubuntu
<bobertdos> ﻿justin___: sudo apt-get purge evolution
<trippy> Are the majority of Ubuntu server machines still running 7.1 or are they being switched to 8.04?
<PeterP24> does anyone knows how to configure a card reader on a IBM ThinkPad T61 laptop?
<jbroome> vixy_fox: the 8x series is supported well, i'm not sure about the 9x's yet
<ohgood> jbroome, xubuntu is, the somewhat stripped version, right ? (he's a windows dude, and a terminal will only mean -I- get a pain from him using it ;)
<shau> does anyone knows how to configure a card reader on a IBM ThinkPad T61 laptop?
<Lusule> anyone able to help with why i can't enable desktop effects?
<jbroome> trippy: no idea
<keio> is there quick way to determine if I am running a firewall?
<vixy_fox> ibroome: I was reading the hardware compatibility page and I noticed a memo about 8800 GT not working. Is that false now and old information?
<jbroome> PeterP24: the card should show up on the desktop after inserting'
<PeterP24> it is not
<PeterP24> I don't know why
<uga> lets see if out of 1357 people _somebody_ knows this. I'm going nuts after somebody else asked me
<shau> it is not shown...
<jbroome> vixy_fox: i have two 8600GTs working now, i'm pretty sure the 8800  would work
<bobertdos> ﻿ohgood: Xubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu designed to run on machines just like that one.
<penetrarthur> is there any way to trick installer by mounting .iso on D:/
<uga> lets say you want to format a CF card for a Canon camera. you want it FAT formatted.... what do you answer? mkfs.vfat, right? Well, after formatting the camera will refuse accepting it
<uga> and seems to happen on not only one canon camera
<ohgood> bobertdos, cool, I'll wiki + google the rest then. thanks for the recommend, both of you :)
<jbroome> PeterP24: does dmesg show that a card was inserted?
<uga> and seems to work fine from windows box
<uga> anyone can tell? =)
<vixy_fox> jbroome: I'm hesitant in that, because the page did state the 8600 works fine. So I'd prefer to know from exprience than assumption.
<shau> no such message
<Joeseph> bobertdos: I still can't seem to log-in to my windows machines: how am I supposed to do that?
<jbroome> vixy_fox: ah.  Try a live cd?
<bobertdos> !xubuntu | ohgood
<ubottu> ohgood: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: geforce 8600 gt?
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: 8800 GT
<keio> how do you get the boot up logs to display while startup?
<ohgood> bobertdos, good man, thanks again :)
 * uga hopes people in this channel use cameras ;)
<Lusule> looking for help:  how do i install proper nvidia drivers?
<jbroome> !nvidia > Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule, please see my private message
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: I'm not sure if it is supported by the open driver but I know for sure that the Proprietary one supports the 8800
<th0r> keio, add splash=verbose to the boot line in menu.lst
<Lusule> ubottu:  i don't seem to have received a private message
<ubottu> Lusule: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: so there is a driver that works for the 8800 then?
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: definately.
<onthefence929> do VM's work perfectly? like if i remove windows form my system completely, can i get whatever apps that don't run on wine to work under a VM? (aka games and media center crap)
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: do you happen to know if there is one for 9600GT or no?
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: what is your definition of "works"?
<dai> ello
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: Wait, do you want to change the workgroup in Windows or Ubuntu?
<Lusule> ah got it, thanks :)
<claudoaldo> salut
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: My desktop has a 9600GT and yes it works.
<scoates> linxeh: a bit of progress (-:  mv just segfaulted on me, but it didn't take the box down. How should I diagnose that?
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: That is extremely nice to know ^_^
<demofish> so, now i'm trying to grab some ms office templates and save them for OO.  alas, some seem to be compressed in the.cab format.  a post on the forums suggests <sudo apt-cache search cabextract>  Can someone tell me how that would work.. ie, what does apt-cache search mean?
<s`s> onthefence929: I won't give you a guarantee, but a lot of stuff works with wine and having a windows XP vm with VirtualBox is working flawlessly for me right now
<vixy_fox> *doesn't have to go swapping out pieces now* ^_^
<afallenhope> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: the only issue that I have is that there is no audio over HDMI...
<Joeseph> bobertdos: Ubuntu, but I really just want to be able to access my shared folders over the network. I thought it might help.
<dai> how do i get to heresy
<keio> th0r, where/what file is menu list or how do you do it via gui?
<afallenhope> hmm... Okay.. is there a a GUI application I can use to record from my webcam?
<nixnoob> afallenhope: camorama
<nixnoob> afallenhope: or cheese or xawtv
<th0r> keio, /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be careful with it as you can get the system unbootable if you corrupt that file.
<afallenhope> nixnoob, I tried them and they all don't seem to record my sound.
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: My hardware setup = M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard, AMD Phenom AM2 slot 64 bit processor, 9600GT graphics, with 6 Gigs of ram. Think I'm alrigth?
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: Quadcore processor.
<afallenhope> xawtv records nothign but green screen
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: The processor and mobo and video is fine, but I personally wouldn't use 64 bit for compatibility reasons
<onthefence929> ﻿s`s: and that's works to upload a zune?
<dai> bollocks
<jbroome> whoah, someone bought a zune?
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: The file I sent IS a Linux file..........Maybe I'm not understanding where you are/
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: so just install 32 bit ubuntu?
<dai> I'm gay and use ubuntu
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: I think it is possible to patch a 32 bit kernel so that it will use more than 4 Gigs of RAM...
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: the problem with the vanilla 32 bit install is that you will not get to use all 6 Gigs of RAM.
<dai> I do have it all 3D though
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: This is true. What sort of compatibility issues are you refering too though?
<scoates> ... and now I can't even kill -9 the mv
<Gorion> I have a problem, i have setup apache,php5,svn with DAV (ubuntu 8.04), i added a location in my config file (http://pastebin.com/m47406b8b) and the other files are all accesable (ac1 -> http://pastebin.com/d59d2af0d). The error i am getting is a 404 error when i connect to the svn page by http
<th0r> keio, edit the file with 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and you should find a line starting 'kernel' that has the splash option in the line. Change it to read splash=verbose and that should do it
<Joeseph> bobertdos: I think I confused you. I am attempting to see and copy shared files on my windows machine onto this ubuntu machine.  I can see my Win. machine in Place-> network, yet it does not prompt me for a password and gives me a blank screen when I click on it.
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: unless you are an experienced linux user with many kernel compilations under your belt I would recommend not futzing with the kernel... Vixy, the issues I'm refering to are only things I have read since I only use 32 bit.
<bluef00t> Is there a way to save boot options. I need to add some switches and have to do that manually again and again.
<cchance> Hey guys im trying to do some data recovery off of an old drive.. and possibly install an os on it. I have the drive in a usb device that used to hold a cd-rom drive. i pluged it in and it turned on, then pluged it into the laptop. But to no surprise it wouldent popup. Is there a way to mound usb drives?
<ohgood> bobertdos, hmm, do you know something about this 404 for xubuntu ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-1/
<Lusule> with regard to nvidia drivers:  i have the new 9600 and it doesn't seem to be supported according to that faq - anyone know any different?
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: Yes, which is why you should change the workgroup name in Ubuntu to match the one in Windows.
<legend2440> demofish: cabextract is in synaptic. its probably already installed
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: Would you possibly suggest trying the 64 bit and reverting to 32 if issues arise?
<mansour> Hello i need to install pidgin guificaiton , is there any repo i should add or what is the best way
<jbroome> ohgood: yeah, don't try to download the alpha. plz hold.
<wols_> mansour: pidgin is GUI from the start
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: there may be limited driver support under 64 bit for some peripheral hardware and it may be difficult to find some software packages in 64 bit.
<jbroome> ohgood: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/
<Joeseph> bobertdos: i have. it still shows me in the other one, I probably have to reboot.   would cntrl-alt-backspace do it?
<bobertdos> ﻿ohgood: It just looks like the url is outdated.
<ohgood> ok, cool
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: So pretty much just let the 2 extra gigs sit around then?
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: In order to get full use of your RAM you need to use 64 bit, I recommend giving it a try and seeing if you run into any problems.
<mansour> wols_: what do u mean in the start, i need teh guification plugin so that it pop up when some one login
<ohgood> jbroome, so the alphas are -really- alphas and not to be considered for 'normal' folks at all, correct ?
<dai> how do i load a server on xchat?
<gnome_> sound echo on amd64 hardy, please help
<cchance> !usbharddrives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbharddrives
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: yes the kernel doesn't know how to address then with the PAE patch and I wouldn't recommend a new user to go around compiling their own kernels.
<bluef00t> Anyway to save kernel parameters, need help
<bobertdos> ohgood: http://www.xubuntu.org/get#hardy
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: I wouldn't dream of trying a new kernel myself for a long time x.x Don't need to mess stuff up.
<bobertdos> Joeseph: No, I'd do a full re-boot.
<trinux> bluef00t: in the grub config at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jbroome> ohgood: that is an old link to a hardy alpha download.  Hardy is released, no need for the alpha directories now
<ranfea> I enjoy casual sex.
<cchance> Hey guys im trying to do some data recovery off of an old drive.. and possibly install an os on it. I have the drive in a usb device that used to hold a cd-rom drive. i pluged it in and it turned on, then pluged it into the laptop. But to no surprise it wouldent popup. Is there a way to mound usb drives?    --anyone want to help me diagnose?
<ohgood> hmm
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: its simpler than you think, but (assuming your from windows) you will need some time to adjust to the environment before you being experimenting.
<bluef00t> trinux: thanx...
<mansour> any help about guifications
<jbroome> ohgood: release > alpha
<mansour> for pidgin
<mnemo> how can I enable my ubuntu machine as a VNC server? I want to connect to it using vinagre from another ubuntu box???
<vixy_fox> vixy_fox: I've installed Ubuntu before, and have played around with it. My major problem was, at the time my hardware wasn't fully supported. Example: No sound x.x So I went back to windows. But now that the sound has changed in my comp, I figure I could give it another shot.
<ohgood> jbroome, agreed. i was having trouble finding a recent version of xubuntu, a few of the links were 404's or just too new
<ohgood> cool, this will work :)
<vixy_fox> vixy_fox = nixnoob XD
<Lusule> apparently i need the 17.05 linux drivers for my nvidia card - can anyone help with how to install them?
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: i do that sometimes too, yea I also had problems when I started with linux but alot has changed since then.
<gibsongib> how long is mediaubuntu reps gonna be down?
<gibsongib> Resolving www.medibuntu.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<Pici> gibsongib: We aren't affiliated with them, so we don't know.
<Comandos> hi
<bobertdos> ohgood: Because the RAM is so low, like the site says, I'd recommend the alternative CD, but that's up to you
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: I appreciate all your help so far. I'm going to go ahead and try the 64 bit installation and see how that goes. If it fails I'll try the 32. And if something goes warry, I'll be back :D lol
<gibsongib> Pici ok
<tillux1> how to change the language used in bash ?
<nixnoob> vixy_fox: good luck.
<cchance> Hey guys im trying to do some data recovery off of an old drive.. and possibly install an os on it. I have the drive in a usb device that used to hold a cd-rom drive. i pluged it in and it turned on, then pluged it into the laptop. But to no surprise it wouldent popup. Is there a way to mound usb drives?    --anyone want to help me diagnose?
<vixy_fox> nixnoob: Thank you
<Lifeisfunny> issue when using Totem:  These jaggies that appear in on-screen text while watching a movie are bugging the crap out of me.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am on ubuntu
<ohgood> bobertdos, he's managed to install anyway, but the actual usability, well, you know what that is like. hopefully i can convince him to upgrade the ram (it uses nasty shared ram/video) and even better replace his 64b desktop's OS with ubuntu after some time. my mac (and the lack of security issues) was his turn on this past week. hopefully I can stop getting emails from him containing virii now ;)
<emmet_> whats the best python ide for ubuntu? ima programming noob.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i get epiphany?
<Joeseph> I am not being prompted for a user name or password whenever I double click a windows machine. How do I log into them ?
<McShane> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install epiphany?
<HappyHater> emmet_, any text editor works
<Lifeisfunny> How I wish mplayer was permitted in this region, such a better overall experience.
<vdsy_> no no it's emerge epiphany
<CostaRicanQuaker> McShane: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<vdsy_> heh
<bobertdos> ﻿ Joeseph: How did you go about editing the file I sent?
<Xavura> Is there any way to get the mouse cursor automatically position itself above the default choice (button) on any dialogues that open?
<Xavura> I had it like that no Windows with some add-on or another
<Xavura> So say if my mouse is at the bottom left of the screen and a dialogue opens in the center, my mouse pointer will move onto the default button for that dialogue (could be Yes, No or whatever)
<Xavura> on it's own
<Joeseph> bobertdos: gksudo gedit "file" and added a one to it.  Now I see windows machines on "network" without having to find the workgroup first.
<Lusule> i'm really needing help with nvidia driver installation :(
<afallenhope> Okay... so for some reason xawtv is working for me but not recording my sound
<nixnoob> Lusule: the proprietary driver?
<linxeh> Xavura: I think KDE can do that, not sure about Gnome
<coldboot> Lusule: What's the problem?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the name of the package downloader on gnome? synaptic? adept?
<Xavura> linxeh: Damn, ok
<shau> does anyone knows how to configure a card reader on a IBM ThinkPad T61 laptop?
<Lusule> nixnoob, coldboot: i have an nvidia 9600, and the default driver doesn't seem to work - i need 17.5, but I can't work out how to install it
<McShane> CostaRicanQuaker, synaptic is the GUI version, aptitude is the CLI
<coldboot> shau: It doesn't depend on the laptop model name, you won't get a response to that.
<linxeh> Xavura: might be wrong. any reason that pressing space/enter isnt suitable ?
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: You do have user accounts set up on the Windows machines, yes?
<nixnoob> Lusule: I have the same card pm me
<Xavura> linxeh: what does space/enter do
<Xavura> in said situation
<coldboot> Lusule: Did you download the file and can't run it?
<linxeh> Xavura: presses the button
<buzain> clear
<Xavura> linxeh: which button presses what?
<Joeseph> bobertdos: When I boot windows, all I have to do is enter the admin user name and password, and I'm good to go.    Ubuntu isn't prompting me for one.
<Xavura> linxeh: Do I need to hold space then hit enter or
<coldboot> Lusule: Try typing `sh name_of_nvidia_install_file` without the quotes.
<HKV> umm has anyone switched from using microsoftSQL in windows to mySQL in ubuntu ?
<Lusule> coldboot:  i can't even download it!  I just get spammed with an html page of gibberish when i click the link - nixnoob is helping me
<coldboot> Lusule: What browser are you using?
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: I know
<Lifeisfunny> coldboot, When I come in here I don't get a response period.
<shau> coldboot > what is the information required ? the OS is ubuntu 8.04
<linxeh> typically, space presses the selected button (change with the arrow keys), enter presses the default (ie OK or whatever)
<Lusule> coldboot: firefox
<orudie> is there a way for two people to connect to the same terminal so that they both see each other's input output ?
<Joeseph> bobertdos: alright, just making sure you're not fixing the wrong problem. :-D
<trakinas> !cobol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cobol
<Xavura> linxeh: I didn't know that, thanks
<coldboot> Lusule: Do you have 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu?
<trakinas> !fortran
<coldboot> shau: It's pretty consistent across all computers.
<Lusule> coldboot: 32-bit
<linxeh> Xavura: windows does things like that too
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: I honestly think Vista is the one being difficult here. Let's see....
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortran
<coldboot> Lusule: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run
<uga> lol, nobody?
<HKV> ﻿has anyone switched from using microsoftSQL in windows to mySQL in ubuntu ?
<trakinas> sorry. trying to find compilers/interpreters before doing apt-cache
 * uga notes down... linux formatting is incompatible with Canon CF cameras FAT
<Lusule> coldboot - thanks that worked!
<Joeseph> bobertdos: I'll go see if I can see my linux box on vista...
<coldboot> shau: Go to "Places > Home Folder"
<orudie> is there a way for two people to connect to the same terminal so that they both see each other's input output ?
<linxeh> uga: what was the question ?
<coldboot> shau: Then plug in the card reader and at least one card.
<coldboot> Lusule: Something's wrong with your browser if nvidia's page isn't working.
<uga> linxeh: after mkfs.vfat -ing the CF card's partition using linux, the camera won't be able to read it anymore. It claims CF ERR
<Lusule> the general page is working, just the download link isn't
<trakinas> uga: should change your notes to: FAT is incompatible with anything
<coldboot> Lusule: Weird.
<uga> linxeh: I had that myself on a 30D, and another guy using a 400D
<McShane> lusule, do you have any script-blocking addons installed?
<linxeh> uga: I've got a 5D here :P
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i'm not being able to downlad any programs wheni type what it tells me into the prompt i get the following sebastian@sebastian:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<Lusule> mcshane - i'm a noob with a clean install
<CostaRicanQuaker> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<uga> trakinas: anything except cameras =)
<linxeh> uga: but hmm, there is something about formatting cards for cameras somewhere, hangon
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo dpkg ...
<linxeh> uga: I always use the camera to format them before I start shooting
<trakinas> uga: i always have troubles with fat in nix, windows, anything
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: You need to do dpkg stuff as root.
<uga> linxeh: I'm going nuts. I didn't believe the guy until I tested it. mkfs.vfat -F 32 (or 16) /dev/sdc1...
<trakinas> uga: but i <3 canon
<orudie> is there a way for two people to connect to the same linux terminal so that they both see each other's input output ?
<HKV> any1 ? mySQL ????
<coldboot> Format cards with your camera, not the computer.
<Joeseph> bobertdos: I can see my ubuntu box from vista.
<uga> linxeh: me too usually
<trakinas> uga: i have a powershoot and i wouldnt trade it for nothing but an eos rebel
<coldboot> orudie: apt-file search kibitz
<shau> coldboot > I did; It doew not apear anything; neither in /media
<Ben> I have hardy heron installed on VMware Workstation (host OS is Vista Ultimate). The virtual machine is set up to bridge its connection to the internet, but I can't get websites to load within it. The funny thing is, Ubuntu can update fine (I just updated from 7.10 to 8.04), so the guest OS DOES have internet access. What's going on?
<uga> coldboot: yes, I do that. Just wondering why linux formatted ones aren't accepted yet windows formatted ones are
<coldboot> shau: Pull the card out, type dmesg, then put the card in and type dmesg.
<Lifeisfunny> Does anyone know the problem with the appearance of 'jaggies' in onscreen text when using Totem?
<LumpyCam> orudie: use 'screen'
<coldboot> shau: See what messages are different after you put the card back in.
<coldboot> uga: It might be the wrong options passed to mkfs.
<uga> trakinas: I almost gave away my rebel... 200eur?
<trakinas> uga: because of fat itself. is a matter of lucky.
<uga> or 150 was it
<coldboot> uga: It also might be that windows fucks up the formatting a little bit, but cameras have only been configured to work with the messed up version.
<trakinas> uga: nein. dont have the money now. =/
<linxeh> uga: are you sure the camera can read fat32 ?
<uga> coldboot: maybe. I tried several things
<uga> linxeh: afaik yes, but I tried with fat16 too
<uga> which is what the camera uses
<linxeh> ok
<linxeh> and fat16 didnt work ?
<Tux2K8> where the trash is stored?
<trakinas> uga:  find out which fat it uses.
<uga> linxeh: uh, it should anyway, since the camera supports 8GB cards, and 8GB isn't supported by fat16
<Tux2K8> i would like to delete some files from it from the terminal...
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot: where should i look for epiphany?
<uga> linxeh: no, not even -F 16 worked
<CostaRicanQuaker> from synaptic
<bobertdos> ﻿Joeseph: I may have found the problem, (and if I did, it is indeed Vista's fault). http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4434907782.html
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: You're trying to install a program, right?
<Red_Wraith> Hello everyone.
<Tux2K8> does anyone have any idea where is the trash stored??? (in which directory?? path??)
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: Just type: `sudo aptitude install epiphany`
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: Without the ticks.
<Tux2K8> erUSUL : 10x
<linxeh> uga: hmmm, you got the right partition ? :)
<Red_Wraith> I'm gonna get a new graphics card. Which manufacturer is better supported, nvidia or ati?
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: nvidia
<uga> linxeh: I left the camera's partition (sd1), and linux could mount it
<Phase> Is there a program in the ubuntu repository that will use freedb or something similar to mass update id3 tags?
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: My dad worked for ATI, I also worked for the ATI Linux team. The driver sucks and will continue to suck.
<uga> linxeh: I also tried recreating the partition table using fdisk and type 6 (fat16)
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot: what's the difference between sudo apt-get install and sudo aptitude install ?
<Red_Wraith> Thanks. Also, when I choose a graphics card, what's more important, clock speed or RAM?
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: apt-get isn't as good as aptitude for keeping things clean.
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: aptitude is smarter, hence the name.
<uga> linxeh: what I'm not sure is about fat parameters
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: Reading reviews is the most important thing.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so aptitude-get? or take out the get after you type aptitude?
<linxeh> uga: hmm, with fat16 try 64k block
<tillux1> how to change the language used in bash / make
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: You cannot judge any piece of hardware by one of its elements anymore, there are many bottleknecks.
<justin___> but I want to remove anything that has to do with evoultion email
<McShane> coldboot, would ATI's driver situation have anything to do with VLC crashing when trying to play videos with the OpenGL module?
<justin___> I did apt-get remove -s evoultion
<onthefence929> i have a windows XP install disk, how do i use it to get a good VM working?
<justin___> but it didn't  help
<onthefence929> ﻿justin___: sudo apt-get purge evolution
<coldboot> McShane: Possibly, did you try fglrxinfo to see if the hardware acceleration is loaded?
<Red_Wraith> coldboot: Well, reviews will be no good then either, because most people have unique systems.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so aptitude-get? or take out the get after you type aptitude? coldboot
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: They're close enough when testing a video card as a whole.
<Ben> OK, it would actually appear that the upgrade to Hardy Heron has CAUSED the loss of internet connection
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: You can benchmark an individual component, and make a reasonable guess as to whether you need more ram or a beefier cpu or something.
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: Type what I told you to literally.
<Phase> onthefence929, Use Virtualbox (it's in the repoistory). Then lookup guides on how to maximize XP
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: There is no aptitude-get, the program's name is aptitude
 * Lifeisfunny looks at the cards  he's been dealt and says:   I guess I'll take the cold shoulder and raise you a bird flip.
<Phase> onthefence929, Use Virtualbox (it's in the repoistory). Then lookup guides on how to maximize XP's performance (things like using the class 98 theme)
<failure> anybody have an example of a preseed config file for an automated install from a local repository?
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: You need to read some sort of Welcome to Ubuntu tutorial if you don't know this stuff.
<Phase> classic*
<Red_Wraith> coldboot: how would I benchmark my system?
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot: it says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place and gives me the prompt again, i looked up under internet and the browser hasnt been installed yet
<McShane> coldboot, here's my fglrxinfo output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27341/
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: I dunno, there are various Windows game benchmarks like 3dmark.
<Phase> Is there a program in the ubuntu repository that will use freedb or something similar to mass update id3 tags?
<McShane> coldboot, I installed those drivers with EnvyNG, if that matters
<jokkaa> Does anyone know how i can get my ubuntu to find my digital camera?
<jokkaa> quickest way
<Red_Wraith> coldboot: I know that, but is there one for linux?
<coldboot> CostaRicanQuaker: Looks like it might have installed. do `dpkg -l | grep epiphany` without the ticks.
<bughunter2> hey, lua-dev package doesn't install lua.pc, what's up with that?
<coldboot> Red_Wraith: No idea.
<trakinas> Phase: i think cowbell does. but not sure.
<coldboot> McShane: What's EnvyNG?
<Phase> I'll check it out, thanks
<user___> hello can you help me with real player install
<Myrtti> !envy | coldboot
<ubottu> coldboot: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<failure> Anybody have an example preseed file?
<bughunter2> Phase: was that one for me?
<coldboot> McShane: This is good output, acceleration is on.
<Phase> bughunter2, About XP? That was for onthefence929
<coldboot> Myrtti: Funny how that doesn't really explain what envy is.
<McShane> coldboot, cool, thanks. As for what EnvyNG is: http://albertomilone.com/projects.html
<bughunter2> no i was talking about lua.pc pkg-config file which isn't installed by lua-dev
<bughunter2> but it should?
<Phase> I never said anything about that
<Phase> lol
<bughunter2> i know
<bughunter2> but you said "i'll look into it"
<bughunter2> you could be some package maintainer, i don't know
<bughunter2> :P
<user___> can you help me with real player install
<Phase> As a response to someone answering my question :P
<bughunter2> Phase: ok ;)
<coldboot> McShane: I think your driver is installed fine, it either sucks or there is some other problem with some other software.
<Phase> bughunter2, :)
<user___> real player . rpm how i install it
<McShane> coldboot: okay, I figured as much: )
<uga> linxeh: any chances you know how to check formatting parameters of an existing fat partition?
<bughunter2> user___: no RPM on Ubuntu, basically "RTFM"
<Lusule> that didn't work :(
<bughunter2> or convert RPM to DEB, with 'alien'
<isaacj87> hey all this is a noobish question, but how can I save a GIMP project as a project so that I can open it up and edit it again?
<lil-romeo> hello all friends
<user___> ok where i get this
<trakinas> user__: try the mplayer way for playing real files
<bughunter2> user___: apt-get install alien
<SodaKiller> all your petro are belong to us.
<bughunter2> user___: then, 'man alien'
<shau> coldboot : i did the things you said -> between the two dmesg logs there is no difference
<user___> in terminal?
<lil-romeo> does somebody alow me to help? with my network drivers wireless it works on this edition but i need serious help
<bughunter2> user___: but most likely, your RPM package is readily available for Ubuntu
<bughunter2> so try to install the package first using th enormal ways
<bughunter2> "in terminal?" <-- where else?
<Lusule> and i can't remember the name of the guy who was helping me now :(
<user___> ok i am new man on this so step by step or i will get lost
<bughunter2> user___: there is ubuntuguide.org
<Joeseph> great. irony.   whenever I run the system monitor, my computer shoots up to 100% and runs slow.  Otherwise it's fine.... hahahahahahaha
<lil-romeo> Does anyone knows something about wireless network drivers that want me to help for a few minutes
<McShane> uga, have you used gparted?
<dynamethod> is there some command that can be used in the bash terminal to view my internet speed?
<coldboot> shau: Hmm, I'm not sure then. That means the kernel isn't detecting any card reader. What version of ubuntu?
<bughunter2> dynamethod: there probably is a program for that, just 'wget' some file from the net
<user___> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<uga> McShane: no, but I'll give it a try, thanks
<m1r> lil-romeo: little more info please
<user___> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bughunter2> user___: type 'sudo ' in front of your command
<coldboot> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<lil-romeo> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bughunter2> user___: and use the same password as you already have used to logon
<dynamethod> how about a bash command to view my cpu temperature?
<lil-romeo> try
<user___> ok
<user___> ok
<bughunter2> user___: i advise you to read the ubuntu beginner guides carefully, it really avoids much questions
<bughunter2> and that way, you educate yourself :D
<McShane> Joeseph, there appears to be a bug in the monitor -- you can reduce its resource footprint by disabling smooth refresh and increasing the update intervals by a few seconds
<shau> coldboot ubuntu 8.04
<bughunter2> it really helps
<evan__> hey i installed mohaa via loki installer and it works a little bit ... its in possible for me to modify settings
<evan__> in game
<user___> ok but it so long
<coldboot> shau: Hmmm, maybe google the model name of your laptop and "card reader" or "compact flash" or something like that.
<user___> so i try to get it fast
<coldboot> shau: Does the thing work in Windows, or any other computer?
<shau> coldboot : just another thing - lspci -v shows System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)
<bughunter2> user___: you shouldn't rush
<bughunter2> that's really the most important part
<bughunter2> patience..
<coldboot> shau: Okay so that should be working.
<coldboot> shau: So ls /dev/sd*
<user___> i will try to read it
<uga> McShane: heh, it didn't provide existing FS's info, and after formatting with same format (fat16) again, the camera refused accepting it
<orudie> LumpyCam still here ?
<coldboot> shau: See if you see any /dev/sd[a-d][0-9] files
<coldboot> shau: It's probably automatically set to one of those sd* devices, you have to guess which one.
<Gerrit> Hi. I have installed libsdl-net1.2-dev (1.2.5-7), but I need at least SDL_net-1.2.7 (as well as dev). This does not seem to be available in repositories and installing a version from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libdevel/ by hand leads to dependency problems. How can I solve this and install the latest version of the SDL libraries?
<coldboot> shau: Do you know what I mean by [a-d] and [0-9]?
<linxeh> uga: hmmmm dosfsck -n  might tell you something
<bughunter2> does someone know why /usr/lib/pkgconfig/lua.pc is missing on Ubuntu?
<ploydfink> lol
<orudie> can anyone help me with screen program? i want my friend to observe my terminal live
<bughunter2> my friend has lua-dev installed
<trakinas> Gerrit: you can compile them by hand or find out if there are ubuntu debs for them
<trakinas> orudie: you could do vnc, rdesktop or others. vnc is best.
<linxeh> uga: if not you can interrogate the device with od -x, and get the first few bytes out with the data you need in - but its gonna be a hex reading exercise
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot?
<zod2108> whats up
<uga> linxeh: ugh, I'm good at doing that with network protocols, but don't know fs formats ;)
<X3> trying to intsal deb package for gparted 0.3.7
<bughunter2> ploydfink: what's there to laugh
<orudie> trakinas: sudo apt-get install vnc ?
<Lusule> since the nice person who was helping me earlier seems to have gone afk, is anyone else able to help with problems installing the nvidia 9600 17.5 driver?
<zod2108> vncviewer
<evan__> hey i installed mohaa via loki installer and it works a little bit ... its in possible for me to modify settings in game
<zod2108> sudo apt-get install vncviweer
<khin> hey what is up with firefox quitting randomly
<zod2108> vncviewer*
<dastriniak> salut
<khin> i have this problem fairly often on ubuntu hardy but never on xp
<bughunter2> khin: try disabling some of your firefox plugins
<linxeh> uga: well, there is a spec here for FAT, and you can just od -x on the raw partition - http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/fs/fat/fat-1.html
<zod2108> are you in youtube when it quits? firefox
<trakinas> orudie: vnc server if he is going to watch you, i guess
<X3> error is error dependency not satisfiab;le libcairomm-1.0.1
<uga> linxeh: heh, thanks
<X3> but it is installed
<zod2108> my firefox quits every now and then in youtube
<linxeh> uga: so just od -x /dev/sda1 | head -n 4
<linxeh> uga: that should give you the first 64 bytes or something
<dastriniak> irc://irc.rizon.net/nipponsei
<zod2108> any of you guys wanna join a smaller chatroom
<dastriniak> soory
<orudie> trakinas: sudo apt-get install vncserver ?
<zod2108> yeah for the server
<ploydfink> im a linux noob LOL
<zod2108> what would you need that for
<uga> linxeh: heh, thanks
<justin___> but I want to remove anything that has to do with evoultion email how would I do that
<X3> trying to instsl deb package for gparted 0.3.7
<shau> coldboot > how can I figure out what sd* device is my card since ls -al /dev/sd* tells me that they are not directories?
<X3> but it is installed
<zod2108> you dont need to remove evolution, just get thunderbird and change the preferred apps
<X3> error is error dependency not satisfiab;le libcairomm-1.0.1
<ploydfink> Does Rhythmbox need codecs to play .mp3?
<zod2108> it will make thunderbird open automatically
<zod2108> yeah it does
<ploydfink> ahh ok
<trakinas> ploydfink: yes. mp3 does not comes with ubuntu
<zod2108> go to add or remove and download all the gst codecs
<trakinas> ploydfink: license stuff
<Discpile> how do I upgrade my dapper to hardy?
<Sigike> Can someone help me with installing the driver for Radeon X1950PRO (PCI-E version)
<trakinas> orudie: yep.
<zod2108> just search gst
<Discpile> do I need to reinstall everything?
<trakinas> orudie: but you are on your own to configure vnc
<willwork4foo> wow - 1,354 people in a single channel
<orudie> trakinas vnc4server or  tightvncserver ?
<ploydfink> lol. im new to this stuff, i installed xubuntu inside windows
<trakinas> orudie: tightvncserver
<zod2108> xubuntu is tight
<ploydfink> not on VM or anything
<vixy_fox> hello all. I was wondering if anyone currently has 8.04 Ubuntu installed and play WoW with wine, if they have experienced any issues?
<ploydfink> and fast :D
<mib_24b5cv> i am having a problem with my internet connection in ubuntu, is this the right channel to ask for help?
<cygoku> How can I set pcmanfm as default instead of nautilus ??
<zod2108> i use gnome but xubuntu is still cool
<zod2108> i like that gnome is almost a scratch version
<ploydfink> i like xubuntu cause its nice and minimal, easy to customize, and works fast
<zod2108> i just add what i want and get rid of what i dont
<X3> someone can help me with gparted install error
<zod2108> yeah that is true
<trakinas> vixy_fox: guess it will play okay. wine is really stable to play wow
<zod2108> hey ploydfink join the chat ubuntubnr2
<Sigike> ﻿Can someone help me with installing the driver for Radeon X1950PRO (PCI-E version) every time I install that driver,  I have to reset my computer
<mib_24b5cv> I turned on my Wireless Connection roaming, but its not picking up my internet
<zod2108> you and me
<mib_24b5cv> help
<zod2108> ill invite some people this one is pissin me off
<mandana> I have trouble with telnet on ubuntu . I can telnet into the same telephony gateways using Windows, but when using Ubuntu, it adds this characters '^@' and I so I cannot login correctly.
<McShane> mib_24b5cv, is it a broadcom adapter?
<orudie> trakinas ok i installed vnc server how can have my friend observe my terminal ?
<onthefence929> phase: i'm looking online currenty for a good guide, but google's results are cluttered with forums just talking about the idea or people doing it and reporting that it works well, do you know of a good guide to install XP into a VB (i have an install disc for XP MCE)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just installed epiphany, i'm running it right now, but it doesn't appear shown on the list of internet programs
<ploydfink> :O can someone help me with installing the kick ass Beryl? :D
<X3> someone can help me with gparted install error
<X3> error is error dependency not satisfiab;le libcairomm-1.0.1
<X3> trying to instsl deb package for gparted 0.3.7
<ER_A> i have a quick Q: has anyone tried a mobile broadband stick with ubuntu?
<trakinas> orudie: you have to configure the server...
<ER_A> would it work?
<zod2108> ployd i can help with beryl but join my chat
<trakinas> orudie: i bet there are some good tutorials out there
<zod2108> its easier
<zoranNS> one question about java, why window made by swing is not visible if normal appearance effects, and in none is working fine?
<trakinas> after that, your friend will need a vnc client and point to your address
<justin___> zod2108:  how ???
<zod2108> oh
<zod2108> sorry
<bughunter2> hey, lua5.1.pc is there on my friend's ubuntu box
<bughunter2> why isn't it called lua.pc ?
<trakinas> mandana: man telnet and check if you are passing the correct parameters
<foug> Hello, is it possible to use Thunar instead of Nautilus in ubuntu as my default file manager?
<nixnoob> what happened to build-essential in the repos is it no longer there?
<justin___> zod2108:  I want a calndera program that works with google and my palm pilot
<zod2108> </>join ubuntubnr2
<Phase> onthefence929, You don't need a guide. Learn how to install operating systems in the virtualization software you plan to use. Thats all you need. Look around THEIR websites or google for guides with THAT software.
<zod2108> use the forewardslash without the arrows
<mib_24b5cv> has anyone had any problms with UBUNTU finding wireless netowrks?!!!!?!?!!?
<mib_24b5cv> please helpo
<mib_24b5cv> !
<nixnoob> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<trakinas> bughunter2: cause version numbers comes first.
<zod2108> mib you need the drivers
<bughunter2> trakinas: how can i auto-detect Lua in a sane way
<foug> Hello, is it possible to use Thunar instead of Nautilus in ubuntu as my default file manager?
<shau> coldboot : yes is working on windows
<bughunter2> sane, portable way
<uga> linxeh
<uga> > 11-12   Number of bytes per sector (512)
<uga> >         Must be one of 512, 1024, 2048, 4096.
<uga> and mine reads "5340" (hex) =)
<FloodBot1> uga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trakinas> foug: yes. and you should have patiance
<McShane> mib_24b5cv, is it a broadcom adapter?
<foug> trakinas, thanks
<trakinas> bughunter2: which lua
<linxeh> uga: humm
<bughunter2> trakinas: i mean the correct CFLAGS and LDFLAGS ?
<X3> PLease can someone point me to latest deb package for gparted 0.3.7 or 0.3.8
<mib_24b5cv> mcshane, yes
<ER_A> anyone heard of ubuntu mobile b4? http://www.dialaphone.co.uk/blog/?p=1232
<zod2108> sudo apt-get install gparted will work
<McShane> !broadcom | mib_24b5cv
<ubottu> mib_24b5cv: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<trakinas> bughunter2: ah1 no idea, never dealed with lua.
<zod2108> or it should
<bughunter2> trakinas: it's not about lua, just about pkg-config
<bughunter2> i need pkg-config --libs lua
<bughunter2> but it's of course lua5.1
<bughunter2> instead of lua
<FloodBot1> bughunter2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X3> sudo apt-get install gparted will work and will install 0.3.5
<trakinas> bughunter2: dont know. sorry! :/
<X3> I want latest
<linxeh> uga: thats a really odd figure :o
<cygoku> How can I set pcmanfm as default instead of nautilus ??
<bughunter2> trakinas: okie :)
<vince_> dam theres a lot of ppl in this channel
<coldboot> shau: Unplug the card, wait 30 seconds, then type ls /dev/sd*, then put a card in, wait 30 seconds and type it again, and see what the difference is.
<dusty_> Hey guys, I am using thunderbird mail client - in conjunction with my own mailserver that uses spamassasin, i trian spam that passes through by dragging them from my inbox to a learnasspam folder then fetchmail grabs it and trains it, likewise with ham.  The question i have is apaprently i've been draggin and dropping the spam that passes through to the learnasspam folder and thats not an imap move command so it messes with
<dusty_>  the message headers, is this correct? i've been told to: <xpoint> set thunderbird headers to bayes ignore how would i do that, i cant find any info on it ?
<bughunter2> trakinas: i'll just auto-detect lua5.1 too then, 5.1 is the major revision i need anyway
<bughunter2> thanks for help though ;)
<coldboot> shau: Chances are the card device is the device that comes up after you plug the card in.
<ploydfink> Hey, i seen a commercial for a new intel PC or something, with touch capabilty. like for the whole interface, maybe the linux team will adapt the next realease to it :|
<coldboot> shau: Then you just have to mount that.
<X3> I have a deb package for 0.3.7 but give a error
<trakinas> bughunter2: you are welcome
<uga> linxeh: yes, the example it gives shows 00 02, and means 512 in theory too, so the example itself isn't very clear
<linxeh> uga: are you sure you counted correct ? :)
<orudie> trakinas really stuck here, i'm at tightvnc website cant find info on how to get the server setup so that he can observe me
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check if my ntsf partition ismoutned?
<sioux> :)
<linxeh> uga: maybe its wrong heh
<Flare183> CostaRicanQuaker: on a terminal type in df
<trakinas> orudie: i dont know by heart how to configure and Im kind of busy right now
<uga> linxeh: very, starting at 0. I've been coding protocols a lot, so I'm used to counting bytes ;P
<sioux> what happen to medibuntu repo?
<Discpile> do I need to reinstall everything?
<BLusk> Might I ask if anyone else is having trouble with the medibuntu repository today?
<Discpile> oops wrong
<Discpile> how do I upgrade my dapper to hardy?
<mfdavid> hi all
<ploydfink> welcome :D
<X3> any help with gparted error or no please
<CostaRicanQuaker> help i just downloaded epiphany, it doesnt appear listed on the programs from the applications menu, so i entered it into the terminal, it runs but if i close the terminal it closes theprogram
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i change this?
<trakinas> Discpile: change all your repos to hardy instead of dapper. but this can be dangerous
<Xavura> CostaRicanQuaker: add an & after
<Xavura> command &
<nixnoob> Discpile: you need to go step by step cant go all the way from dapper to  hardy in one upgrade
<Xavura> then it should run independantly and you can close the terminal
<trakinas> Discpile: then - apt-get update - dist-upgrade
<mfdavid> I cant make my webcam get up to 640x480 under ubuntu.. is there a way to configure it?
<Discpile> oh sounds dangerous trakinas :p
<trakinas> mfdavid: if your driver can, yes. otherwise, i dont think so
<Discpile> is it easier to just back the most important stuff up and do it all from the beginning?
<zoranNS> one question about java, why window made by swing is empty if normal appearance effects are enabled, but if none is selected then it's working fine?(there are several gui components added to JFrame)
<xintron> Is there an easy way to install SVNserver on apache2?
<Flare183> CostaRicanQuaker: or create a app launcher for it
<nixnoob> Discpile: i would recommend that yes
<Discpile> ok
<orudie> can anyone please help me? i'm trying to get my friend to observe my terminal live on ubuntu 8.04 server
<Discpile> can I install it over LAN or do I need to burn a CD?
<X3> use rdp
<mfdavid> trakinas, is there a way to know that? I dont know what driver ubuntu is using
<X3> crudle use rdp
<nixnoob> Discpile: AFAIK there is not netboot image, either way you  need to burn a CD
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flare183: this is what i got when i typed df http://paste.ubuntu.com/27344/
<JonasKE> Could someone help me please with installing my videocard, whenever I install the driver from the restricted driver, or ati proprietary driver, ubuntu freezes at login-screen, and I have to hard, reset
<Discpile> humm nvm themn, don't have a cd :p
<linxeh> uga: hmm, well the bytes are reversed, and their example is 512 (0x0002)
<Discpile> guess daper will have to work a while more :p
<Flare183> CostaRicanQuaker: Well that shows what is mounted
<X3> !hlelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hlelp
<penetrarthur> hello. how to install protected .iso that says that i have to use original cd. daemon tools did it well in windows
<linxeh> uga: can you paste the output of the command I gave ?
<nixnoob> Discpile: there are ways to do it from a usb stick
<X3> !gaprted 0.3.7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaprted 0.3.7
<ploydfink> Can someone help with the installation of Beryl and WINE? I want to run FL Studio 8 XXL from my C:   :) much thanks
<Discpile> oh great nixnoob
<hwilde> anybody have experience with SNMPD ?  Can it monitor wireless nic ?
<X3> !gparted 0.3.7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gparted 0.3.7
<McShane> !EnvyNG | JonasKE
<ubottu> JonasKE: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flare183: where? i dont get it, one time i thought i had mounted it, now its not allowing me to open folders and it doesnt show new elements in my documents folder
<Lusule> nixnoob: that seems to have workeD!  thanks!
<JonasKE> envyng gave me the same problem
<nixnoob> Lusule: no problem enjoy
<X3> ! install gparted 0.3.7
<ubottu> X3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Discpile> anything I need to think about or should I just let google guide me?
<molgrum> what's the current method to get 500hz on usbmice?
<nixnoob> Discpile: i think google should cover it
<BLusk> No word on the medibuntu repository?
<linxeh> LOL 500Hz :/
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flare183: where? i dont see anything that says ntsf there either
<molgrum> yes 500Hz
<X3> ! how to install gparted 0.3.7
<ubottu> X3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Discpile> k thanks anyway
<uga> linxeh: arf, stupid very stupid me
<X3> no one is
<uga> linxeh: I was doing FF==512
<uga> linxeh: rather than 256 =)
<Flare183> CostaRicanQuaker: Try this on the terminal: mount -a
<linxeh> FF ?
<shau> coldboot : Still not working -> I've found a guide for Gutsy where it says that the card reader should work right of the box
<uga> 256
<uga> linxeh: decoding wrong from hex to dec
<linxeh> oh I see
<linxeh> sorry heh
<uga> I was reading 0002 as 200hex
<penetrarthur> hello. how to install protected .iso that says that i have to use original cd. daemon tools did it well in windows?
<uga> linxeh: but then not doing ->dec correctly
<trakinas> mfdavid: yes --> sudo  modprobe -l | grep /dev/webcamdevicenamewhichidontknow
<JonasKE> so ehm what should I do then, I tried it with envyNG, I've looked on quite some forums, but I'm not a pro in linux as I am new to it
<linxeh> uga: ah I see :)
<th0r> penetrarthur, fuseiso?
<penetrarthur> imma try
<uga> linxeh: I should be ashamed after so long working on similar stuff ;)
<coldboot> shau: Yeah all card readers should work fine.
<uga> btw, I even said 256 when I should have said 255
 * uga blushes even more
<coldboot> shau: So you didn't see any new devices listed?
<th0r> uga, there are only 10 kinds of people in the world
<coldboot> th0r: hahaha
<penetrarthur> th0r: is it gonna be possible to install this cd using wine ?
<uga> th0r: I got no excuses. I teach network protocols =)
<michael_> hmm
<trakinas> mfdavid: i dont know where in dev the webcam goes, but try this: dmesg | grep webcam
<michael_> has anyone else the same problems? opening 'settings' in gnome xchat and 100% cpu usage?
<shau> coldboot: Now I don't see any devices listed
<th0r> penetrarthur, I have no idea...don't do any more in wine than I have to
<uga> th0r: and I've worked on little endian devs (vs big endian network protos) on a daily basis. So reading hex this way should be as easy as stealing a lollypop to a kid =)
<trakinas> mfdavid: then - sudo lsmod  | grep use-the-device-name
<Gerrit> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade from Feisty to Intrepid. I replaced /etc/apt/sources.list for feisty to intrepid, but a dist-upgrade gives "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6" and a 'sudo apt-get install libc6' fails on a 'probable dependency cycle'. How do I fix this?
<evan__> wich program installs downloaded deb files?
<trakinas> evan__: dpkg
<th0r> uga, we all encounter a cockpit error once in a while....so long as it doesnt occur at a critical time <smile>
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerrit You are looking to seriously damage your OS
<pvl1> if i turn on the restricted driver, i cant use ubuntu
<trakinas> evan__: but there is a graphical interface. right bottom > its-name-that-i-forgot (long life to the command line)
<Jack_Sparrow> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<shau> coldboot > the sudo lsmod | grep ricoh shows ricoh_mmc               4352  0
<X3> gdebi instlass deb fikles
<zaputr> Does anyone build kernel for ASUS notebook???
<uga> th0r: lol
<X3> getdeb.net
<Gerrit> Jack_Sparrow: ouch. Any hints on what to do intead of what I am trying?
<Gerrit> dist-upgrade to something in between first?
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xintron> Is there an easy way to install SVNserver on apache2?
<Gerrit> okay
<MatBoy> mhh I have the idea that hardy made my laptop slower
<trakinas> xintron: yes
<coldboot> shau: Well the lsmod output is good.
<penetrarthur> th0r: how is fuseiso different from mount command ?
<coldboot> shau: Did you see some /dev/sd* devices before? What were they?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerrit you cant go from feisty to any other release except gutsy
<xintron> trakinas: Care to share?
<trakinas> xintron: apt-get install apache2 svn svnserver dav
<th0r> penetrarthur, fuseiso allows you to mount a disk image, an iso file
<trakinas> xintron: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-subversion-with-web-access-on-ubuntu/
<coldboot> shau: Basically once the kernel detects the card reader, it should automatically create some devices under /dev, you may already know this.
<Gerrit> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hwilde> anybody user SolarWinds Orion for snmp monitoring?  what snmpd do you run
<th0r> penetrarthur, it does the same thing that daemontools does for windows
<penetrarthur> ok
<coldboot> shau: Then you mount that device in some directory. You have to have a card in the card reader for this to happen, not just an empty card reader.
<mandana> trakinas: thanks. but I don't pass any parameters on Windows. Just the IP address should do it.
<trakinas> xintron: download subversion-tools too
<charlie-tca> X3: try installing it with "sudo apt-get install gparted" in a terminal
<SuperScott> can anybody tell me how to locate the kernal path
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot?
<shau> coldboot: the output of ls /dev/sd* was /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda7  /dev/sda8  /dev/sda9 -> the problem is that none of my partitions is associated with one of them
<Gerrit> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<trakinas> mandana: i know, but they are different telnet clients
<X3> charlie
<evan__> trakinas: how do i do it?? dpkg <package>
<evan__> ?
<X3> I dont want a stoopid 0.3.5 version
<penetrarthur> th0r:  and to make .iso think i am running it as a cd, i have to mount it to //mount/cdrom0 ?
<th0r> SuperScott, the kernel is /boot/vmlinuz-??????
<X3> I want 0.3.7 or later
<mandana> trakinas: I did check the man page. I used -b and host but I could not get through. How can I find out what parameter should I use?
<th0r> penetrarthur, no...you can mount it wherever and run it from there in wine...theoretically
<trakinas> mandana: can I try to telnet you?
<Neulingg> shau:lol how many partitions u have
<SuperScott> th0r i'm trying to set the kernalpath for madwifi but i'm trying to figure out what to actually type in
<mandana> trakinas: sure. you want my IP?
<SuperScott> i just need to point it to the folder yeah?
<X3> there that is the file
<trakinas> yep.
<th0r> SuperScott, not sure...can't help with that one...sorry
<SuperScott> thanks
<mandana> trakinas: 10.20.30.39
 * N3bunel is back (gone 33:48:43)
<trakinas> mandana: you should had sent it on private.
<charlie-tca> X3: since it is a .deb, you should be able to install it using dpkg. Let me find the command
<mandana> trakinas: oopsss!
<penetrarthur> th0r: anyway it says that i have to use original cd bla bla bla
<cygoku> How can I set pcmanfm as default instead of nautilus ??
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 if it is a deb just double click it
<th0r> penetrarthur, then it is looking for some sort of drm that isn't in the iso
<ActionParsnip> quick question about mounts / permissions
<ralf_> is vmware working on hardy?
<X3> it gives error
<MatBoy> have more people the feeling that hardy is slower on their laptop ?
<charlie-tca> X3: Use "dpkg -i <package.deb"  That will install it for you.
<X3> THATS what I been saying for latbhour
<ActionParsnip> im installing Need For Speed Most Wanted via wine
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 if it is from debian repos or some other non-ubuntu source.  you may bleed a bit sinece you insist on having the latest version
<penetrarthur> th0r: drm ?
<shau> Neulingg : in Linux just 2 partitions /home and the rest of the system
<ralf_> i try vmware server + player.rpm with alien..but not work
<hubar> hi hi
<X3> it is a hardy repo
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip /join #winehq
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, cheers bro
<hubar> Does anyone use cisco vpn client on ubuntu 8.0.4?
<charlie-tca> X3: what is the error
<ScottWegner> hubar: There's a cisco VPN interface for the network manager in ubuntu,
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 Are you running hardy
<X3> yes
<ralf_> whats about vmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 Had to ask
<ScottWegner> hubar: install the network-manager-vpnc package
<pteeb> how do you setup a key binding to launch the terminal?
<X3> error is error dependency not satisfiab;le libcairomm-1.0.1
<X3> but the file is installed in
<hubar> scott: wow, let me try that :)
<ralf_> too much questions in a time..
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 have you been adding/changing any of your sources?
<Jack_Sparrow> x3 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find  libcairomm
<ubottu> Found: libcairomm-1.0-1, libcairomm-1.0-dev, libcairomm-1.0-doc
<X3> pasbin for what
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 Your sources list
<X3> ah
<pteeb> how do you setup a key binding to launch the terminal?
<Michael88> can anyone help me with a problem about the vnc server of ubuntu??
<ScottWegner> Michael88: what's your problem?
<ralf_> hi can someone help me i want to install vmware on hardy wizout automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> ralf_ HAve you ever used automatix
<ralf_> yes
<charlie-tca> X3 looks like you need to install libcairomm-1.0-1 then
<X3> http://pastebin.com/fcb066b1
<hubar> Scott: Is there any client software i need to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> ralf_ Then format the partition and reinstall ubuntu
<X3> it IS INSTALLED
<ralf_> but with hardy its away
<Michael88> ScottWegner i setteup my vnc...i left home my pc restarted...and now it's in the logon screen of ubuntu and i cant access it remotly
<ralf_> i want to try heiku image
<Jack_Sparrow> ralf_ automatix has never work or been supported by or in Ubuntu
<ralf_> h
<ralf_> oh
<td123> Scott: why do you need to reinstall hardy?
<ralf_> no i like hardy
<ScottWegner> Michael88: hmm, couple things to note:  first of all, you will need to open a port on your router to access it remotely.  I believe the port is 5900-- have you done this?
<Michael88> ScottWegner yes
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 I would not recommend leaving backports enabled
<ralf_> i downloaded the vmware player+server rpms from vmware and install it wit sudo alien -i *.rpm
<X3> it is
<ScottWegner> Michael88: ok.  The other thing is (although I'm not *entirely* sure), but I believe you need to be logged into the Ubuntu machine locally before you can connect remotely
<ralf_> buts not work
<Jack_Sparrow> ralf_ Trying to use RPM's is a REALLY bad idea as well
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jotil> hello
<jotil> installed SELinux using synaptic (package: selinux-basic). it removed AppArmor. then changed from upstart to sysvinit (installed sysvinit and it automatically removed upstart). rebooted the system and it worked fine.
<X3> JAck all backports are enabled on syunaptic
<ralf_> but with apt there is no vmware
<hubar> ScottWagner: I installed network-manager-vpnc (along with vpnc) from synaptic.
<jotil> so as the next step, added "selinux=1 enforcing=1" in the Grub kernel options to start with SELinux enabled but the system is not booting. i am getting stuck at the (initramfs) prompt. seems like the kernel is not being able to load? any help anyone?
<ScottWegner> Michael88: So a good thing to try would be to log in and then try connecting-- do you have an extra laptop or computer you can test with now?
<hubar> ScottWegner: now what do I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 and I am suggesting that you dont enable them
<ralf_> on vmware site only rpm or tar
<marcules> Good Evening :)
<ScottWegner> hubar: if you click on the network manager icon, you can see an entry for VPN connections, click "Configure VPN" to create a new one
<Michael88> ScottWegner i'm on my girlsfriend laptop
<ralf_> this happens :Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<ralf_>  vmware-server_1.0.6-91892_i386.deb
<ralf_> Unable to install at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Deb.pm line 92, <GETPERMS> line 3528.
<ralf_> 	find VMware-server-1.0.6 -type d -exec chmod 755 {} ;
<ralf_> 	rm -rf VMware-server-1.0.6
<FloodBot1> ralf_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaveEngland> !nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> ralf_ you need the tar and the knowledge of how to build it yourself.  You already have a very unstable system with what you have done.  DOnt add to the problem
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pteeb__> how do you setup a global hotkey to launch the terminal?
<Michael88> ScottWegner but my pc is not responding on vnc viewer
<ScottWegner> Michael88: Have you logged into the Ubuntu machine locally?
<ralf_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > ralf_
<Seveas> pteeb__, systems -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<X3> is thats not gonna fix my error is it Jack?
<ubottu> ralf_, please see my private message
<ralf_> where?
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 No..  but it will keep you from creating other problems
<DaveEngland> hello! Im having some problems with my drivers for the graphic card(nvidia). The restricted drivers dont work. Can anybody help pls?
<Ronya>  #korsetti
<kushalsejwal> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cisco80211> yes, I can't VNC into a box until I login locally.....why is that, and how can I fix it....my googling isn't helpning
<X3> oh well since IO only have one problem
<Michael88> ScottWegner no...i'm not home :(
<hubar> ScottWegner: My boss gave me a Profile file, where should I put it then?
<ralf_> maybe alien is schrott..
<X3> could you guide me to intalling from source please?
<ScottWegner> Michael88: ok, I think you may need to have it logged in to work.  The other thing to make sure is that you're using a correct IP address.  Note that it shouldn't start with 192.168..., as this is your local IP
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<cygoku> How can I set pcmanfm as default instead of nautilus ??
<cisco80211> ScottWegner: theres no way to allow VNC connection without logining locally?
<ralf_> bye
<kushalsejwal> does lauchpad has its own user name or it use your email ID of the user??
<ScottWegner> hubar: In the dialogs for "Create VPN Connection", I believe you can enter it in the "Import Saved Configuration" box.. do you see it?
<Michael88> ScottWegner i have dinamic routable ip
<ScottWegner> cisco80211: I'm not an expert, but I'm not sure.  I believe the VNC server runs in userspace, so you would need to be logged in
<Michael88> ScottWegner sorry for the bad english at this hour
<hubar> ScottWegner: Yes! :)
<cisco80211> ScottWegner: no fun :(
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku if you find out, please let me know
<DaveEngland> Can anybody help me, i cant make the screen resolution higher than 800x600! Pls help!
<ScottWegner> Michael88: no problem, I can understand you fine  :)  I'm not sure if there's any way we can get VNC working at this point without logging in first  :-/
<kushalsejwal> DaveEngland, which graphic card are you using?
<hubar> ScottWegner: where should I specify my user name?
<DaveEngland> Nvidia
<pvl1> how big is an ubuntu install?
<tj20e8> hi
<DaveEngland> kushalsejwal:  Nvidia! The restricted drivers dont work :S
<kushalsejwal> have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<ScottWegner> hubar: you will specify it later when you actually connect.  Do you have it configured now?
<kushalsejwal> :(
<DaveEngland> kushalsejwal:  yes i have!
<Michael88> ScottWegner damn...this is bad :(
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveEngland Which chipset #
<X3> pdo you think I need to install any compilers onmy system sio I dont get any errors JAck when I compile that?
<DaveEngland> Via
<jimboprobs> Hi. Long story short, I'm trying to get my setup to output 50Hz for a PAL TV I'm trying to drive it with. I can only get 60Hz on the xorg config app, and my attempts at tweaking xorg.conf have been unsuccessful. The chipset is Intel 915 with Chrontel ch7021a as the TV encoder. Any tips would be very gratefully received.
<pvl1> anyone know how big an ubuntu install is?
<DaveEngland> Jack_Sparrow:  Via
<ScottWegner> Michael88: Do you have SSH set up?  Perhaps logging in there would be enough to start the VNC server
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveEngland Nvidia chipset
<tj20e8> rather busy here, damn
<operator> hi
<jotil> anyone has setup SELinux here on Ubuntu?
<cisco80211> ScottWegner: loggin via SSH does not kick off VNC
<operator> how would i find out what /dev/name my ipod is?
<Michael88> ScottWegner i dont think so ..... :|
<DaveEngland> Jack_Sparrow:  i have an VIA chipset! The graphic is Nvidia yes
<tj20e8> anyway, anyone specialised in helping complete noobs?
<penetrarthur> why is it my keyboard ignores being pressed in random applications at random time
<Michael88> ScottWegner i'll try to connect with putty now
<dgl> how can I get ubuntu kernel configuration?
<hubar> ScottWegner: cool I found it, now going to try it :D
<ActionParsnip> hey all, can anyone advise how to create a file on a partition to be mounted and writable?
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveEngland Yes, but the nvidia has a number like 6600 that goes with it
<ScottWegner> cisco80211: oh, thanks for the clarification.  Do you have any other ideas for Micael?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DaveEngland> Jack_Sparrow:  oh, i have 6200 :)
<operator> DavEngland is a dick out of jackass
<pvl1> ActionParsnip, use fstab
<cisco80211> ??? been using Linux for 4 years and still a noob
<tj20e8> im having a problem getting my wireless to work, ndiswrapper install fails
<pvl1> how big is an ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: how do you mean. I am familiar with fstab
<dgl> how can I get ubuntu kernel configuration?
<Seveas> dgl, /boot/
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot:you there?
<sorreh> anyway
<hagus> Good evening, pvl1 :)
<sorreh> where is my ipod likely to be/
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: I want to create a file on an NTFS partition so I can format the file as ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl1 as few as 4 gigs but 30 is nice
<DaveEngland> Jack_Sparrow:  I have the 6200 model :)
<pvl1> ActionParsnip, you just ahve to set up in there to mount
<jotil> sorreh: your hands? table? jajaja
<Michael88> ScottWegner not respoding with putty
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveEngland Thanks I saw, Iwas just helping ou form a better question.
<pvl1> Jack_Sparrow, i mean like, a fresh install, just all the files and folders, is how big?
<pvl1> hagus, hey!
<pvl1> ActionParsnip, i dont think u can do that
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl1 under 6
<pvl1> Jack_Sparrow, ah ty
<javier_> hola
<hagus> I have not been able to crack my problem with the inaccessible ubuntu partition, pvl1
<Falling-Inferno> bobertdos: Hey Im going to restart then my install is complete
<dgl> Seveas: I want to get my kernel configuration, not my kernel
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/1519
<tj20e8> the problem with the installation of ndiswrapper seems to be compiler failure, but I think I apt-get build-essentials too many times now
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: oh yes you can
<jimboprobs> Hi. Is this the best channel for getting pointers on getting X setup right on Ubuntu?
<lastent> hi, I have problems with my audio, I have an USB headset, and when I try System->Preferences->Sound it sounds, but when I go to Rhythmbox It doesnt sound, any help?
<Seveas> dgl, look for the .config files :)
<hagus> I have managed to get Vista going by using mandriva.
<ScottWegner> Michael88: Ok.  Unfortunately, I think we might be out-of-luck at this point.  However, next time you're home, I've found instructions for making VNC work from the login screen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#VNC%20Server%20with%20Login%20Screen%20via%20GDM
<pvl1> hagus, as in u cant read it or what?
<jotil> so no one can help me with SELinux?
<Seveas> dgl, /boot/config/$(uname -r)
<dgl> Seveas: there is no .config
<ScottWegner> hubar: any luck?
<s0u][ight> hello i have compiled a custom kernel 2.6.26 but when booting it aint loading (hangs after some loading) has this to do with my install inside windows
<Seveas> dgl, /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<hagus> I am using knoppix where there is a link on the desktop to the various partitions that I have installed.
<dgl> Seveas: there is no /boot/config
<Michael88> ScottWegner thanks very much :) for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip YOu are basically trying to do a wubi type install instide a file on an ntfs drive.. .. It can be done.. Not something I recommend
<hagus> I can see that my ubuntu is still intact.
<dgl> Seveas: sorry, I find it
<ScottWegner> Michael88: no problem.  Good luck
<trakinas> lastent: maybe in rhythmbox preferences there are a switch to chose what you want to use. i dont use rythmbox, so just guessin
<dgl> Seveas: I ve found it
<pvl1> ActionParsnip, an img is like an iso
<hagus> Last night, pvl1, you were helping me to edit the menu.lst
<lastent> trakinas, I dont think so, because none program is working with audio
<DaveEngland> Jack_Sparrow:  What can i do? :S
<dgl> Seveas: I know there is a way to get a config.gz but I can't remember it now. Do you know it?
<pvl1> hagus, ah yes
<javier_> hello every one
<hagus> At least I have Vista back but no further forward with ubuntu.
<Neulingg> Vista is really shit
<jpds> !ohmy | Neulingg
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: yes and i need to format it as ext3
<ubottu> Neulingg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hubar> ScottWegner: what should I put in group password?
<jotil> so no one uses SELinux?
<ActionParsnip> Neulingg: what make you say that?
<jpds> jotil: Try: #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveEngland two things, get the specs for your monitor .. specifically v/h rates, not just sync as in 1024x768@60...  and manually edit your xorg...
<ScottWegner> hubar: ahh, this is another detail that we'll need to read from your profile that your boss gave you
<hubar> ScottWegner: and the network manager icon just dissappeared from mypanel.
<pvl1> ActionParsnip, thats diff, iso isnt exactly a filesystem persay, ext is. i mean if u have an img or iso, u can mount it, but not as ext3. im not sure if u can mount it with read/write permision tho
<javier_> what player recommend me  to play movies with subtitles?
<tj20e8> please, can someone advise me on this I keep having with the installation of ndiswrapper; it seems like a compiling error, but my compiler seems up to date..
<bobertdos> ﻿lastent: Do your files APPEAR to be playing?
<ScottWegner> hubar: uh oh, can you get it back?
<jotil> jpds: thanks but it is on my laptop? it is Hardy desktop edition...
<drozdak> javier_: mplayer?
<DaveEngland> Jack_Sparrow:  Can you tell me, how can i manualy edit xorg ?
<hubar> wei@wei-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep cisco
<hubar> wei@wei-laptop:~$
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: the walktrough seems to say it can
<orellg_> does anyone know how can I fond other ubuntu machines in my network throughout the terminal?
<hubar> ScottWegner: how? :(
<jpds> jotil: I think more people use it on servers. But I personally haven't used it.
<lastent> bobertdos, yes, on amarok It is working fine
<trakinas> lastent: but going to soud preferences in the admin you can hears sound?
<ActionParsnip> javier_: vlc does
<jimboprobs> I'm trying to get MythTV running, which is why I want to output to a TV. The TV seems to be able to sync with a 60Hz signal for fairly static things like Myth Frontend or the desktop, but moving pictures blows its mind, and I have to restart X to get it back.
<lastent> is like gnome doesn't know what to use
<asasasasa> http://www.abdohoo.com/mobile
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveEngland No, I dont have the time... I just booted up to check mail , and soon off to work
<bobertdos> ﻿lastent: Yeah, but I mean, in Rhythym box, do they appear to be playing or do you get some sort of error message?
<pvl1> ActionParsnip, so what are you having problems with? which step
<Jack_Sparrow> jimboprobs Mythtv has their own channel
<ScottWegner> hubar: hmm, try this: press Alt-F2 to open the run dialog, and enter "pkill gnome-panel" (no quotes).  This will restart the toolbar
<hubar> hmm let me try
<lastent> bobertdos, they appear to be playing
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DaveEngland> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<orellg_> any clues?
<ScottWegner> hubar: if that doesn't bring it back, then press alt-f2 again to open the run dialog, and enter "nm-applet" (no quotes)
<the_darkside_986> Is there a GUI for viewing system information? It seems like there used to be one in earlier versions of Ubuntu under Preferences but I cannot find it in Hardy...
<Joeseph> Hi. I have described my problems in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5385706#post5385706 and would like some help.  Thank you.
<jimboprobs> Jack_Sparrow Yes, the Myth people sent me here! They said that the problem was to get the Xorg settings right, which is an OS thing rather than a Myth thing...
<McShane> the_darkside_986, you'll want to get the sysinfo package
<kesha> hi can you help me how can i send my video to /dev/video0 using vlc?
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jimboprobs great..  hope you get it going
<Dandfg> hi
<hubar> ScottWegner: nope, nm-applet didn't work either.
<jimboprobs> Jack_Sparrow Thanks
<Neulingg> kesha: why that?
<ScottWegner> hubar: nm-applet didn't work huh?  can you try running it from a command-line and see if you get any output?
<kesha> /dev/video0 is my loopback device
<kesha> http://allonlinux.free.fr/Projets/AVLD/
<kesha> i can send with mencoder to /dev/video
<bobertdos> ﻿lastent: so, no error messages?
<the_darkside_986> Is it ok that I forgot to make a swap partition on a system with 2 GB of RAM and Ubuntu Hardy?
<ER_A> has anyone got a mobile broadband dongle to work with ubuntu? - which is a good one to get?
<kesha> but i need to do it with mplayer or vlc
<doryian> i ahve an avi file and i dont hear sound from it and it stops after few secs when i play it, tell me a solution please
<lastent> bobertdos, none
<hubar> ScottWegner: nothing shows up
<kesha> i need to play videos on my webcam
<CostaRicanQuaker> i havea problem
<McShane> the_darkside_986, did you use Guided Install?
<CostaRicanQuaker> konqueror doesnt open hotmail well
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i fix this?
<jimboprobs> The MythTV people said that I should try xorg-config, but that's not present on my install and I couldn't find it in synaptic. They didn't know much about Ubuntu, but said maybe there's something equivalent that Ubuntu people would know about - any tips on tools for setting up X?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it specifically doesnt open the links that one clicks on
<CostaRicanQuaker> like an email ion the inbox
<the_darkside_986> No, I had to manually partition things to make sure /home is not on the same as /. But I just hope lack of swap doesn't cause any problems later.
<ScottWegner> hubar: Ok, well we might need to restart to get the network-manager back, I'm not sure where it went  :)  but let's see if we can find the guest password first
<ScottWegner> hubar: if you still have the profile configuration file, open it up in a text editor, and see if you can find a line starting with "GuestPwd"
<ScottWegner> hubar: sorry, not GuestPwd, GroupPwd
<Joeseph> Has anyone heard of a problem similiar to mine? I cannot figure out how to log in to my computer
<McShane> the_darkside_986, it may cause problems if you are working with, for example, very large files in Photoshop -- you may want to see if gparted can make a swap partition for you
<ER_A> the_darkside_986 i have 2gb ram with hardy.. i don't think i have used my 1gd swap partition
<Joeseph> over the network to access public files
<the_darkside_986> ok
<hubar> ScottWegner: It is empty.
<hubar> ScottWegner: GroupPwd=
<hubar> enc_GroupPwd=828482168F97549C3EA36CCF115BA2BE4EB5D05C43DAE8B8184DDFF770BF084D27CAA88FA9AE9656DF5F3D4324CE9F261B820C76E1ABB30A
<cppforlife> hi all can someone help me install wireless drivers for ubuntu 8.04. (i m not familiar with linux)
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot?
<tj20e8> cppforlife: im having the exactly same problem
<ScottWegner> hubar: ahh, it looks like it's hashed.  Hmm, ok you might need to get the unencrypted password from the IT person at your work, but let me see if i can find a way to decrypt it anyway
<ER_A> i have all desktop effects enabled, web browser, Rhythmbox, and finch ... Curently using 323mb RAM
<ER_A> :)
<hubar> ScottWegner: let me relog and get nm-applet back :)
<uga> hubar: not sure what that's about, but it's generally not good idea to post password hashes in public
<cppforlife> @tj20e8: i m on laptop hp dv2310us
<ScottWegner> hubar: before you go, write this down: 9Ka@t57!6973
<tj20e8> but noone seems to be able to help me
<ScottWegner> hubar: and try that as your group password when you get back.  (I used the website: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode)
<cppforlife> what comp do u have
<tj20e8> cppforlife: it involves firmware installation, but I cannot get these certain progs to work
<Joeseph> well, new question.  I currently have 512 meg of RAM, but I want to be able to run VirtualBox with XP inside of it.  How much is reccomended?
<tj20e8> some gericom
<tj20e8> thing that matters is type of card you're using
<ScottWegner> hubar: and also, you may not need a full reboot-- it might be sufficient to log out and log back in
<cppforlife> how do i know which model
<tj20e8> wether it is supported out of the box or not
<tj20e8> well, is it on usb or pci?
<hubar> ScottWegner: nice, restart now. :) Btw, I know a simple logging out would do.
<cppforlife> pci
<tj20e8> well plug it out and read model number
<tj20e8> prolly on the backside
<cppforlife> i know its broadcom i used ipconfig /all under win
<bobertdos> ﻿lastent: I can't really think of anything off the top of my head.
<pteeb> how do you mount an iso with ubuntu?
<bobertdos> ﻿lastent: Is there any particular reason you need RhythymBox? Are you using ALSA, OSS, or PulseAudio?
<X3> jack after all to the end sudomake install it goes well and thens says
<X3> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<X3> make[1]: *** [ar.gmo] Error 127
<X3> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/x3/Desktop/gparted-0.3.8/po'
<X3> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<FloodBot1> X3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj20e8> yes, indeed, well, the installation of the drivers for broadcom fails me
<td123> !iso | pteeb
<ubottu> pteeb: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tj20e8> first I tried the free driver: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx
<tj20e8> but got make errors
<tj20e8> heaps of em
<pteeb> td123, how would I say, unpack the iso into a folder
<tj20e8> so then I tried to make it work with the alternative; ndiswrapper
<tj20e8> and make errors again
<td123> pteeb: well just copy the contents of the mounted iso to a folder... there are also some tools to extract them I think
<tj20e8> although my compiler seems all up to date
<tj20e8> so I getting rather annoyed here
<pteeb> td123, i used a tool called f---- i think, but i cant remember :(
<tj20e8> mainly because noone else in the world seems to have this problem
<tj20e8> or seems to be able to relate to it
<td123> pteeb: just mount and copy files
<th0r> pteeb, fuseiso will allow you to mount the iso file
<tj20e8> or even recognize me complaining about it
<pteeb> thats it th0r
<pteeb> fuseiso
<cppforlife> is there anyway to find out chipset # without opening laptop
<tj20e8> opening?
<tj20e8> oh it is internal
<td123> cppforlife: what kind of chipset? video motherboard?
<tj20e8> wireless
<cppforlife> wireless thingy
<X3> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<X3> make[1]: *** [ar.gmo] Error 127
<X3> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/x3/Desktop/gparted-0.3.8/po'
<X3> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<td123> cppforlife: type "lspci and find it :P"
<FloodBot1> X3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hubar> ScottWegner: no it didn't work.
<X3> please what does that mean and how can I fixe it
<ScottWegner> hubar: what didn't work-- you didn't get network manager back, or the group password didn't work?
<hubar> ScottWegner: I still can not see the nm-applet icon in my panel
<hubar> ScottWegner: No network-manager icon in panel
<B_166-ER-X> how can i restart the Trash applet ? I accidentely 'close' it, and now its gone even after a reboot
<ScottWegner> hubar: hmm, that is a strange problem.  Did you try a full reboot?
<tj20e8> i feel like my problem isnt complicated at all; but why is noone replying
<leeping2007> Hi there, does anyone know how I can make bash completion behave exactly as if I were running an executable from the command line? (I would like tab-completion to search in the path)
<tj20e8> or just say sorry don want to help you
<hubar> ScottWegner: no... Do I need to?
<hubar> ScottWegner: I somehow doubt I would need a full reboot.
<B_166-ER-X> !trash
<leeping2007> tj20e8, have you compiled the driver?
<ScottWegner> hubar: yes, I agree, although I'm not sure what else could be the problem
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ScottWegner> hubar: we can check to see if perhaps it's running in the background.  try this command in a terminal: px ax | grep nm-applet
<tj20e8> leeping2007: i tried to
<td123> X3: what is the error your getting, pastbin it though plz
<gam3r111> how do i make a file hidden on my desktop?
<ScottWegner> hubar: apologies, not px, but "ps"
<leeping2007> tj20e8, what happens when you try to compile the driver?
<tj20e8> but it shows errors when doing make
<Cyrus25801> I am trying to connect to my sql data base but in the apache error logs it says this: PHP Fatal error:  Class 'mysqli' not found in C:\\Program Files\\Apache Group\\Apache2\\htdocs\\2.php on line 2. here is the .php file i am using: http://www.pastebin.org/51342
<tj20e8> I follow the guidelines of this site, wait
<gam3r111> ??
<hubar> ScottWegner: wei@wei-laptop:~$ ps ax | grep nm-applet
<hubar>  7757 ?        S      0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
<hubar>  8002 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep nm-applet
<tj20e8> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?action=show#Broadcom%20BCM4311%20802.11g%20mini-PCIe%20(14E4:4324)%20Wireless%20Adapter%20using%20ndiswrapper%20Installation%20(Plus%20%20NetworkManager%20and%20WPA)
<ploydfink> Can Someone help me with WINE? my problem is probably really simple, and i dont know what to do.
<ScottWegner> hubar: ok, so it looks like the applet is actually running, but doesn't show up in the toolbar
<m1r> Cyrus25801: maybe check on #mysql ?
<tj20e8> and at some point, it says "make"
<ScottWegner> hubar: let's try restarting it again.  In a terminal, type: pkill nm-applet
<tj20e8> and then I get Error 1, error 2, etc.
<B_166-ER-X> how can i restart the Trash applet ? I accidentely 'close' it, and now its gone even after a reboot
<hubar> okay
<ScottWegner> hubar: and then, restart it with the command: nm-applet --sm-disable
<X3> td123 msg pls
<ploydfink> B_166: right click the bottom taskbar thing, click add panel, then click trash
<tj20e8> make: *** [distclean] Error 2
<tj20e8> this it shows
<jimboprobs> Any ideas on tools to set up xorg.conf for Ubuntu.
<leeping2007> tj20e8, can you paste the entire make output into the pastebin?
<B_166-ER-X> thanklx !
<gam3r111> ???
<tj20e8> ok
<ploydfink> ):
<solexious> [Q] How can I record my desktop including any sound being made by it?
<ploydfink> :) *
<gam3r111> how do i make a file hidden
<ScottWegner> solexious: chek out gtk-recordmydesktop, I've used it in the past and been very happy
<hubar> ScottWegner: ok this is strange, nm-applet --sm-disable runs just fine. But there is still no icon visible.
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i make a file hidden
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i make a file hidden
<jimboprobs> I was advised I need xorgcfg or xorg-config, but neither of those seem to be on Ubuntu
<tj20e8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27353/
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i make a file hidden
<solexious> scottwegner, thank you
<jpds> gam3r111: Put a "." in front of it's name
<zod21> what up
<jpds> !repeat | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ScottWegner> hubar: yes, very strange.  :-/  do you think it would be worth trying to restart the toolbar again?  (pkill gnome-toolbar)
<hubar> hmm you sure it is not panel?
<failure> when pointing ubuntu installer to a mirror, which directory needs to be provided.
<Maxflax> How can i get a Twinhan 3030 DVB-T card to work with ubuntu
<hubar> Because you asked me to pill panel before.
<ploydfink> I installed FL STUDIO 8 on my windows system, and im dual booting xubuntu. can i access fl studio on my c:   ? someone please help.   (I Have WINE installed already)
<ScottWegner> hubar: oops, you are right  :)
<xyzzy> I'm having problems getting Tor to work on Hardy. Can anybody tell me simply how to compile and install the source of Vidalia I just downloaded? I've untar-ed it (though I don't know where all the components go when you do that)
<gam3r111> jpds: not workin
<xyzzy> So I just need a Howto or something that would tell me where to go from here with console commands
<jimboprobs> Is there a better channel than this general one for setting up xorg.conf?
<chaz> hello all
<hubar> hmm, still no icon. :(
<GL-san> if you untar it
<jpds> gam3r111: Well, that's how hidden files work in Linux
<failure> For example, I copied the cd-1 to my local disk and created an http server so http://localhost/pxe/ubuntu/hardy/dists/hardy/ <- s this where i would point the installer to?
<GL-san> they go to the same directory, unless you specify a different directory
<leeping2007> tj20e8, the problem is "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop."
<jpds> gam3r111: Do you have "Show hidden files" on?
<ploydfink> I installed FL STUDIO 8 on my windows system, and im dual booting xubuntu. can i access fl studio on my c:   ? someone please help.   (I Have WINE installed already)
<ploydfink>  :'(
<ScottWegner> hubar: this is very strange.  Although probably unnecessary, I would probably try rebooting at this point  :-/
<tj20e8> err.. so if I search for that I should get a solve?
<gam3r111> jpds: idk
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i open windows' firefox from here with wine?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it shows under .ink
<leeping2007> I'm not sure but I believe distclean is not a program to be compiled, but the compiler thinks that it is
<hubar> ScottWegner: I have nm-applet running on one termnal and in 2nd terminal I have this
<Lusule> well the HP webpage gets a thumbs up, I got my printer working all on my lonesome!
<hubar> ScottWegner: wei@wei-laptop:~$ nm-tool
<hubar> NetworkManager Tool
<hubar> get_nm_state(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager.
<hubar> NetworkManager appears not to be running (could not get its state).
<MrCollins> hi, I have a question. Does or can Ubuntu if setup as a nat box, handle load balancing on multiple wans? (2 dsl's)
<FloodBot1> hubar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj20e8> ok, awkward
<ploydfink> I installed FL STUDIO 8 on my windows system, and im dual booting xubuntu (installed inside win as an app via mounted .iso) . can i access fl studio on my c:   ? someone please help.   (I Have WINE installed already)
<hubar> ScottWegner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27354/
<tj20e8> every time I use linux I have problems with compilers
<tj20e8> is it something every one has
<leeping2007> tj20e8, go to the directory Entering directory `/home/margriet/ndiswrapper-1.53 and just type in "make", and see what happens
<GL-san> i'm so happy
<MrCollins> tj20e8 what is your chip
<ScottWegner> hubar: hmm, so perhaps the underlying network manager service has crashed
<ScottWegner> hubar: try this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DaveEngland> hello! Can anybody help me, i have a nvidia 6200 and cant set the resolution higher than 800x600! Pls help!
<tj20e8> wpc54 v1.2
<tj20e8> linksys
<GL-san> leeping2007,  just use apt-get install ndiswrapper-1.53
<leeping2007> GL-san, you're answering the other guy's question ;)
<DaveEngland> hello! Can anybody help me, i have a nvidia 6200 and cant set the resolution higher than 800x600! Pls help!
<x_hunter> Hello
<tj20e8> arr i tried and got some sudo error
<tj20e8> wait, too much shite open now
<x_hunter> Need to install LAMP  can anyone help me ?
<tj20e8> sorry about the 'profanity'
<ploydfink> I installed FL STUDIO 8 on my windows system, and im dual booting xubuntu (installed inside win as an app via mounted .iso) . can i access fl studio on my c:   ? someone please help.   (I Have WINE installed already)
<ploydfink> .....lol
<bobertdos> ﻿DaveEngland: Have you enabled restricted drivers?
<leeping2007> tj20e8, what sudo error are you getting?
<DaveEngland> bobertdos,  Yes, i have! But dont work.
<zod21> ployd how is xubunt
<zod21> u
<MrCollins> repost:
<ploydfink> its fast
<tj20e8> authentification
<MrCollins> hi, I have a question. Does or can Ubuntu if setup as a nat box, handle load balancing on multiple wans? (2 dsl's)
<zod21> really
<hubar> ScottWegner: nope... even after I restarted the service by ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, nm-tool still reports networkmanager isn't running.
<ploydfink> ya
<zod21> thats awesome
<tj20e8> prolly two terminals or something
<zod21> i used kubuntu for a bit
<zod21> but i still like gnome
<gway9000> x_hunter: mysql, php5, apache2
<zod21> or fluxbod
<FloodBot1> zod21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zod21> fluxbox
<Gnea> MrCollins: yes.
<ScottWegner> hubar: ok, next the command: "NetworkManager" (no quotes, capitalization matters).  I think that should do it
<GL-san> hubar
<tj20e8> yes that was it
<GL-san> what're you trying to set up?
<tj20e8> ndiswrapper package not found
<zod21> anybody in here in fluxbox
<hubar> GL-san: cisco vpn client :)
<tj20e8> so apt-get wont save my day
<zod21> how do ya work that out
<m1r> tj20e8: how about use synaptic ?
<zod21> that might work
<tj20e8> ok
<x_hunter> <gway9000> how do i install LAMP ?
<GL-san> x_hunter,
<zod21> sudo apt-get install lamp
<GL-san> google.
<jimboprobs> Anyone have any experience of tweaking frequencies for xorg.conf?
<bobertdos> !resolution | ﻿DaveEngland
<ubottu> ﻿DaveEngland: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zod21> frequencies??
<m1r> GL-san: people dont come here to be linked to google :)
<gway9000> x_hunter: install these from synaptic mysql, php5, apache2
<tj20e8> only the common ndiswrapper
<tj20e8> worth a try though
<x_hunter> <gway9000> ok thx buf
<gway9000> !lamp | x_hunter
<ubottu> x_hunter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<leeping2007> tj20e8, yes, try "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<failure> For example, I copied the cd-1 to my local disk and created an http server so http://localhost/pxe/ubuntu/hardy/dists/hardy/ <- s this where i would point the debian-installer to?
<x_hunter> <gway9000> thx bud
<jimboprobs> zod21 Yeah, I'm trying to output to a PAL TV, which is 50Hz, but can only get a 60Hz setting...
<MrCollins> Gnea do you think it is tricky? where can I get some info about this feature of ubuntu
<ploydfink> XUBUUUUUUUNTUUUUUUUU
<zod21> ah thats badass
<dunas> I'm having a problem, that I think might be Ubuntu related. Every time I boot into World of Warcraft (fullscreen, mind) the GPU wants to set to 800x600, while the desktop and WoW resolution are both still 1440x900
<ScottWegner> hubar: any progress?
<zod21> you can use vga cables jimbo
<zod21> or svideo
<zod21> i use both
<bobrock> how do I update kernel
<failure> !kernel | bobrock
<ubottu> bobrock: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tj20e8> well I u
<zod21> sudo apt-get install update
<xyzzy> OK, simple question. When I type "tar xxxx [some source tarball]" into the console, it untars loads of bits & pieces. Where does it put them? Are they temporary and self removing or do they stay and fill my HDD with crap over time?
<ploydfink> I installed FL STUDIO 8 on my windows system, and im dual booting xubuntu (installed inside win as an app via mounted .iso) . can i access fl studio on my c:   ? someone please help.   (I Have WINE installed already)
<tj20e8> guess itś installed now
<ploydfink> i feel like a robot
<zod21> what is flstudio
<Gnea> MrCollins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1661684&highlight=bonding#post1661684
<MrCollins> google flstudio
<jimboprobs> zod21 My box has a SCART out, which is working except the video card is driving it at 60Hz
<m1r> ploydfink: maybe ask in #wine
<tj20e8> hope I can now succesfully proceed trying to make wireless works
<tj20e8> THANKS :)
<zod21> huh i dont know what to tell ya
<Gerrit> Hi. I'm trying a dist-upgrade (feisty->gutsy) but I get an
<MrCollins> Gnea thanks man
<tiglionabbit> how do I run xmame?  (where do I put the roms, what's the command, etc)
<minhaaj> my icons won't install. i have been working for 2 hours now
<ScottWegner> xyzzy: you should read the man page for tar.  Specifically, if you specify the "f" option and then a filename, it'll save the tarball to that file
<Gerrit> Hi. I'm trying a dist-upgrade (feisty->gutsy) but I get an error (Removing ptex-bin... mv: cannot stat `/etc/texmf/texmf.d/30ptex.cnf': No such file or directory...)
<minhaaj> i tried to install through themes and pasted in .icon too
<Gnea> MrCollins: there's even a link to get 3 dsls to load balance
<minhaaj> but it won't work
<bobrock> how do I update kernel
<ploydfink> #wine is invute only.....
<ploydfink> invite
<zod21> jimbo if you'd like you can join a chat with me. type /join ubuntubnr2
<minhaaj> bobrock:  sudo apt-get install update
<jimboprobs> The TV can just about sync with it for steady pictures like the desktop, but it can't handle moving pictures
<pteeb> winehq
<dunas> ploydfink: #winehq
<minhaaj> bobrock:  sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Gerrit> I get this when I try "apt-get -f install"
<xyzzy> ScottWegner: Thanks, what about if that wasn't specified? What's the default location for the decompressed files?
<pteeb> how do you unmount a volume, like the external HD
<ploydfink> thank you :D
<bobrock> ok
<bobrock> thanks
<ScottWegner> xyzzy: by default, the tarfile is sent to stdout.  So, you could also redirect the output into a tarfile.  Such as: tar {file} > mytarfile.tar
<Paddy_EIRE> pteeb: make sure its not in use right click the volume icon on the dektop and select unmount
<MrCollins> Gnea where is the triple link?
<Sorcererbob> pteeb, can't you use "sudo umount" on it?
<blackbinary_ops> I've got a question for anyone who wants to help :)
<pteeb> i tried that Paddy_EIRE , and it wont work :[
<muddler> daveengland: have you looked in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for resolutions and "nv" or "nvidia"
<MrCollins> I have an small biz pc shop and want to keep the same subnet across the company
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ScottWegner> blackbinary_ops: what's up?
<Gnea> MrCollins: http://www.peplink.com/products/balance-200-300/
<Paddy_EIRE> pteeb: are you sure its not in use
<Gnea> MrCollins: YMMV ;)
<blackbinary_ops> I have an external harddrive. it runs esata so it is as fast as an internal drive. I want to boot Ubuntu off it. That is not the problem. Is it possible for it to work on multiple computers?
<xyzzy> ScottWegner: "stdout"?
<Paddy_EIRE> pteeb: In a terminal try "sudo umount -a"
<Gerrit> Hi. I'm trying to remove a package 'ptex-bin' ('apt-get install -f' is trying to do the same) but it fails with "mv: cannot stat `/etc/texmf/texmf.d/30ptex.cnf': No such file or directory". What can I do?
<pteeb> it goes Do you want to empty the trash before you unmount?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<pteeb> what exactly will that do?
<Sorcererbob> MrCollins, if you're all at the same site can't you use a DHCP server to keep it all in the same subnet?
<ScottWegner> xyzzy: stdout is the output you see on the command line.  Basically, if you specify "> {somefile}" after a command, then whatever *would-have* been output on the command line, will go into that file instead
<xyzzy> I see.
<pteeb> oh Paddy_EIRE , i understand now.
<failure> anybody?
<xyzzy> That's strange, because I'm pretty sure the desktop was stdout if I understand correctly, yet it's not covered in bits of source...
<muddler> blackbinary: someone may correct me but I think the install customizes ubuntu to your hardware. A "live-cd" style system might get around that problem
<ScottWegner> blackbinary_ops: it's probably best not to try to use the same ubuntu installation for many different computers.  The main problem would be hardware incompatibilities between different machines.  A better idea would be to simply but your /home partition on the external harddrive
<Paddy_EIRE> pteeb: as far as I know gnome used to always ditch the trash back into the volume it has been deleted from... now I believe it uses your ~./trash directory... should be fine whether or not you empty iy
<Paddy_EIRE> *it
<ScottWegner> xyzzy: I'm not sure what you mean..
<pteeb> yeah Paddy_EIRE , I had cleaned up one of my external drives and deleted a few folders etc. It wont unmount until those folders are perm deleted from MY trash
<Sorcererbob> Paddy_EIRE, when did that change get made?
<Paddy_EIRE> gvfs
<Paddy_EIRE> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<FloodBot1> Paddy_EIRE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrCollins> Gnea my issue would also have to support 1000 as well as 10/100
<Sorcererbob> np
<xyzzy> ScottWegner: Don't worry about it, I'll work it out. I've found a way to install Vidalia without compiling, I just wanted to know if I could easily remove the 'leftovers' of previous attemptes
<Paddy_EIRE> Sorcererbob: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gvfs
<blackbinary_ops> ScottWegner: I can do it in windows by using different hardware profiles, a feature designed for laptops. Is there any way to dictate which drivers to use? Then at grub i could possibly select which hardware to use?
<ScottWegner> xyzzy: Ok, glad you've work it out  :)  let me know if you need anything else
<huba1> ScottWegner: now the icon is back!
<ScottWegner> blackbinary_ops: hmm, not sure about that
<ScottWegner> huba1: hooray  :)  Ok, wanna try the group password now?
<huba1> ScottWegner: so I should try to use that group pwd you gave me?
<Joeseph> Hello. I've been working on this problem off and on all day today and have gotten one suggestion that did not work (thanks though). I would appreciate it if somone could help me.
<leeping2007> Can anyone give me some tips on bash completion? I don't know how to get the behavior that I want
<blackbinary_ops> ScottWegner: know of any good resources or forums to find out? The official forums can get flooded too fast.
<Joeseph> I can't log into my windows box over the network to get my shared folders, because it never prompts me for one.
<gway9000> suselin:
<ScottWegner> huba1: Yeah, do you have it written down?
<huba1> ScottWegner: yes sir :D
<MrCollins> Joeseph what are you trying to connect from?
<cpk1> blackbinary_ops: pretty much all the drivers you would ever need you already have
<GL-san> hey, anyone got the how to for ati vid cards and dual monitor?
<Joeseph> MrCollins: my ubuntu machine: nautilus... if you could tell me another way that works that would be great.
<m1r> GL-san: google for it ? :)
<ScottWegner> blackbinary_ops: I've had pretty good experiences posting a new topic in the ubuntu forums, there's generally somebody more knowlegeable than I am that could help you  :)
<Joeseph> MrCollins: More info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5385706
<Richwn> man ubuntu is awesome.
<Richwn> that is all
<m1r> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<muddler> blackberry_ops: my suggestion would be a live system, such as live-cd or live-usb but can't see why you can't do it with a HD. You could make it persistent and use it on any machine
<orudie> how can i change my sudo password ?
<MrCollins> Joeseph you need to mount the share
<Joeseph> MrCollins: how do I do so?
<WindowSmasher> Good day all!
<Joeseph> !mountShare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountshare
<GL-san> that's your user password, orudie , type passwd while on that user
<suselin> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<MrCollins> do you have vista sharing something?
<jotil> orudie: su
<Joeseph> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jotil> then in #passwd
<WindowSmasher> Gross vista
<bv> anyone knows if i can find a shell acount free?
<MrCollins> WindowSmasher I thought I despised XP......
<Richwn> i actually honestly dont mind vista
<AMDpenguin> y are the repos so out of date in hardy?
<WindowSmasher> MrCollins: I just pretend it was a correctable mistake in a time travel incident
<Wicky656> !ulimit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulimit
<WindowSmasher> Richwin: Sleeping with the enemy?
<suselin> yea i need 1.6 vbox
<Richwn> hehe
<MrCollins> Joeseph do you have a user setup on your vista box same name as on your ubuntu box?
<Richwn> i dunno
<Richwn> i have possibly
<Richwn> the worlds only good copy of vista
<MrCollins> use both passwords same name and password
<AMDpenguin> im not taking my sneakers off i am sneakers o toole
<WindowSmasher> Richwin: You're lying to yourself
<Richwn> hehe
<ScottWegner> huba1:  how's it goin?
<michael__> Michael
<michael__> Hello
<Joeseph> MrCollins: no, I only have admin on the vista box
<michael__> Hallo wer kommt aus Nrw??
<Paddy_EIRE> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zod21> exit
<Joeseph> MrCollins: Do I have to do that?
<mortenoffline> hi, where do i report a bug / problem with commandline GET?
<Paddy_EIRE> !launchpad | mortenoffline
<ubottu> mortenoffline: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Joeseph> AH  why won't it LET ME LOG IN????
<mortenoffline> thx
<Klavier> is there any developer tool for gtk that i can use visual elements: like text boxes, borders, labels?
<hubar> ScottWegner: It works perfect now!
<Paddy_EIRE> Klavier: installing gnome-dev should give you all you need
<jimboprobs> Hi. Does anyone know about xorg.conf settings?
<Joeseph> !login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login
<hubar> ScottWegner: Thank you sir! :D
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnome-dev > Klavier
<ubottu> klavier, please see my private message
<MrCollins> Joeseph settle down
<MrCollins> Joeseph we will figure it out man
<ScottWegner> hubar: hooray!  glad we could get it working
<zod21> whats up
<Paddy_EIRE> Klavier: 1 sec
<Joeseph> MrCollins: oops
<MrCollins> Joeseph ok now do those things and lets see what happens :)
<zod21> join /#fuck
<Joeseph> I was yelling :-X
<bobrock> sudo apt-get install dist-uograde doest work
<Klavier> thanks i search gnome-dev
<bobrock> upgrade
<Lusule> easy question:  how do i find out what my IP is in Ubuntu?
<Joeseph> ah well,  turns out I can't see the list of folders
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnome-devel
<MrCollins> Lusule goto command line
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-devel
<Joeseph> So If I can just enter in the name of a folder already....
<MrCollins> ifconfig
<C_Jack> www.whatismyip.com
<C_Jack> www.whatismyip.com !
<FloodBot1> C_Jack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joeseph> IT WORKED!  haha!
<MFietje> Lusule: ifconfig
<Joeseph> yes
<Joeseph> WOOHOO
<Lusule> thanks both of you :)
<MrCollins> Joeseph what did you do?
<Joeseph> thanks MrCollins!
<bobrock> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade doesn;t work
<tj20e8> bla
<AMDpenguin> wow ext3 fails
<orudie> how can i check if my ubuntu server is uptodate ?
<Joeseph> MrCollins: I had to enter the name of a shared folder, since I have multiple, and then I was able to log-in.
<tj20e8> further steps show even more problems, failures etc.
<Joeseph> now to permanetly mount it...
<MrCollins> there you go.....
<haga> orudie: apt-get update
<MrCollins> google mount samba
<haga> orudie: apt-get upgrade
<tj20e8> wireless sure is a pain in the ass
<MrCollins> google mount samba share
<Paddy_EIRE> !info gnome-devel | Klavier
<ubottu> klavier: gnome-devel (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.20.2.2 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<MrCollins> Joeseph I think the syntax is mount -f smbfs /dev/blah //$SAMBASERVER$/$SHARE$
<giuseppe> hiù
<giuseppe> hi
<alexunder> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> Klavier: oh yeah also http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdevelop/kdevelop/ and http://www.kdevelop.org/
<Paddy_EIRE> If kde
<Joeseph> MrCollins: Thanks, I don't know what each variable you put there meant, but thanks for the start.
<MrCollins> Joeseph you will have to figure it out man but it is close to that
<MrCollins> and I believe there is a file that will auto-mnt the share for you on boot or login....
<MrCollins> you will add the command in a file that is like a auto-conf or something of that nature....
<Richwn> reminded myself what i came in here for
<Richwn> whats the terminal command to install xcfe
<ubuntu_> I am installing ubuntu on an old computer and i dont know how to set up my graphic card plz help
<alexunder> in xorg.conf i guess :D
<jtesp> what's up
<ubuntu_>  I am installing ubuntu on an old computer and i dont know how to set up my graphic card plz help (IM ON LIVE IS THAT WHY MY VID CARD IS NOT RECONIZED
<alexunder> and installing the drivers
<alexunder> what graphic card do you Have?
<MrCollins> but i do not remember the name of the file.....
<MrCollins> ubuntu change your name pls :)
<ubuntu_> alexunder:  idk its an old computer
<gam3r111> how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<Scunizi> Strange.. I connect my new Nikon D60 and the camera import wizard opens and allows me to import the pic to Fspot. However I can't find the camera as a mounted device that I can just drag and drop from.  Any suggestions?
<GL-san> lol, my gf asked me what i was doing yesterday and i said i was installing ubuntu on my computer, she went like: "wtf is that?!?!"
<Richwn> first step is to remove the POS known as limewire
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<MrCollins> Scunizi you need to mount the camera as a drive
<Tripod> is there a help channel on this network?
<Pici> Tripod: What kind of help?
<gam3r111> ya know like how it does in rythembox
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<Pici> !repeat | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<giuseppe> how to create cover cd and track list?
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<Tripod> Pici:just installed heron, after using 7.04, installed the new nvidia drivers, wont detect the resolutions i desire
<Scunizi> MrCollins: my other digital mounts automatically.. Maybe this camera is just seen differently. I can't find it using "sudo fdisk -l".. do you know another way?
<Pici> Tripod: Then you're in the right place, this is the Official Ubuntu Support channel.
<Lusule> question:  if i decide i like this OS, and I want to expand it's size and get rid of windows.... can I do that without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<Tripod> ahhh :)
<Scunizi> MrCollins: also isn't it already mounted to give fspot the ability to import directly?
<Tripod> just really nippy not having 1024 or even 1152
<LieZ^> my FTP server is maxing out at 32kBs any idea why?
<Harley^> The instructions for accessing FLASH with Firefox on UbuntuStudio on an AMD64 found at the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava seem confusing.  If I do NOT want 32 bit libs but still want FLASH, what exactly are the commands that I should execute on that Ubuntu Webpage ??
<SealedWithAKiss> Can somebody help, please? Whenever I open Synaptic or try to run the command apt-get install I receive this error message 'E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Error occurred while processing sdic-gene95 (NewVersion1)
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<SealedWithAKiss> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot1> SealedWithAKiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SealedWithAKiss> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.' What is wrong?
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<bobertdos> ﻿Lusule: Well, if you really wanted to, you could reformat your Windows partition into one big Ext3 storage partition for Linux.
<Richwn> -_-
<gam3r111> please
<gam3r111> help
<Tripod> anyone know how i can add resolutions to xorg in ubuntu 8.04?
<gam3r111> or how do u drag and drop songs from limewire into banshee
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: there is no 64 bit flash
<bobertdos> !resolution | Tripod
<ubottu> Tripod: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<Harley^> Paddy_EIRE: Hrmmm. So, how does one run FLASH on a 64 bit computer ? What about that wrapper program ?
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: you ultimately will be using either "nspluginwrapper + flashplugin-nonfree" or SWFDEC or GNASH
<FloodBot1> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wahby> exit
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<Paddy_EIRE> ok kick
<FloodBot1> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i share my limewire library in banshee?
<Joeseph> will the command "sudo mount -t smb://COMPUTER/my%20music/ /home/USER/Music" make my music folder point to my music on sbm?
<Harley^> Paddy_EIRE: so the instructions on the web page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava  are not correct for a AMD 64 install of UbuntuStudio ?
<Paddy_EIRE> thx Pici
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: I tried
<funkytoad_> Hey all, I have been trying to order Ubuntu online for over a year, it says it shipped, but I never get it
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: they are correct
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: you need the 32 bit libs
<Joeseph> is anyone familliar with the mount syntax that can help me?
<hagus> I am back pvl1 :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: just follow the thing will you ;)
<funkytoad_> can anyone help me at all?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<funkytoad_> I have been trying to order Ubuntu online for over a year, it says it shipped, but I never get it
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<funkytoad_> I have been trying!
<MrCollins> Joeseph you just need to google it man
<Paddy_EIRE> funkytoad_: well there are many retailers also
<penguino> mint ftw
<pavel_> what happened to ms-sys????
<Paddy_EIRE> no thx
<Harley^> Paddy_EIRE: OK. So, if I install WINE from Synaptic and all that would default to come with it, the only "Extra" that I would need would be the nswrapperplugin thingymabobwhatchacallitdoohicky. :)
<penguino> i guess i can say i use ubuntu, not sure
<penguino> 80%?
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: why are you installing wine
<Tim-S> anyone know a way to make LostIRC delay before autojoining channels?
<RogerM> anyone familiar with mdadm and RAID5, I really need some serious help..?
<funkytoad_> okay, screw you people, if you will just keep ignoring me
<Harley^> Paddy_EIRE:  For another thing I will need later on. :)
<penguino> mdma can cause brain damage, be careful
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: oh ok I was confused
<Harley^> Paddy_EIRE: No more than me. :)
<Constantinexvi> Is the ubuntu book worth buying?
<Paddy_EIRE> why not
<kuhyoubical> hello everyone i just installed ubuntu and i am trying to configure a dual monitor setup with an nvidia graphics card, right now it just apears as a clone and i am unable to drag a window from one monitor to the other, any help anyone?
<Sorlag> ive a Problem.. ive installed giplet and accidentally typed google.com for ip-getting page.. now the applet is not showing anything, i cant open it anymore.. i reinstalled it but the configuration seems to be the same. Why isnt ubuntu uninstalling Everything including the settings, sigh
<RogerM> penguino: I know, been fiddling with it for 5 hours now :/
<Harley^> Paddy_EIRE: OK.. So I am going to install WINE from Synaptic and then try the webpage
<Paddy_EIRE> Harley^: well stick to doing things in a logical order 1 at a time
<Mecha25> kuhyoubical: good luck, that's one of the tougher things to do in Linux.  It took me 2 solid weeks with my ATI setup, but that's with a tough situation.  Have you tried using Envy?
<Harley^> Paddy_EIRE: Yup.
<haga> sorlag: in command line, apt-get --purge remove $nameofprogram to remove conf files too
<pavel_> what happened to ms-sys????
<kuhyoubical> nope I heard something about the xrandr command
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | pavel_
<ubottu> pavel_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<penguino> get a separate computer for gaming
<penguino> dedicate a computer to ubuntu
<Shaba1> Hey anyone have any advise on getting a Creative web cam to work with a java video chat client
<Mecha25> kuhyoubical, I have no experience with nVidia, I use ATI, unfortunately.  anyone with nVidia experience?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i open firefox from the windows partition from here(ubuntu)? it's a long story...but can i? i have wine
<Shaba1> I have cameralla(sp) so I can get xubuntu to pop up a window with my video. BUT it will not connect to any java webcam chat sites
<CostaRicanQuaker> coldboot?
<pavel_> hagus, yt?
<Mecha25> kuhyoubical, again good luck, I've gotta eat
<kuhyoubical> thank you mecha25
<hagus> hi pavel =pv
<hagus> ?
<hubar> CostaRicanQuaker: If you have wine, I think you probably can. :)
<ER_A> hey could some one send me the link for the xubuntu alternate CD mirrors please?
<muddler> kuhyoubical I've got it working
<alexunder> hy!
<CostaRicanQuaker> hubar: how do i delete the mounted partition drive icon from the desktop?
<muddler> using nvidia-settings
<CostaRicanQuaker> it won't let me delete it
<alexunder> can someone help me with a wine problem?
<muddler> you can have different resolutions by having different x-servers, or you can stretch across both screens but have some of the smaller screen unusable
<Sorlag> haga. i dit it after that  sudo apt-get install.. it was installed but its not there!?!
<alexunder> when i wine an app it says that the X Server can't change from 24 to 8 bit
<Ziggy> I have a problem I want to reinstall windows XP but when I boot from CD the screen goes blank, and nothing happens.
<patrick_> !windows | Ziggy
<ubottu> Ziggy: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Soul_Sample> not really a problem, but can anyone suggest some nice fonts to be used in the terminal, because all the not-monospace fonts look ugly, and i really got tired of the default one. any suggestions?
<alexunder> specifically Age of Empires II
<CostaRicanQuaker> hubar: how do i delete the mounted partition drive icon from the desktop? it wont let me delete it
<gnuB_Chris> howdy!  I want to stop MTA from sending console messages when nobody is logged in.  is this possible?
<gnuB_Chris> hubar:  what does it tell you when you umount the device?
<hubar> gnuB_Chris: The question is from CostaRicanQuaker. :)
<hubar> Not me. :D
<suselin> the packages on launchpad - can they be installed -specifically virtualbox 1.6.2 - what is the dfsg in the name of the package
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont want ot unmount it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want it to clear from the desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> i like my desktop to have nothing but my "stuff" folder in it
<ploydfink> how would i mount my windows c:/
<alexunder> it's NTFS ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> alexunder: you asking me?
<ploydfink> yaa
<Shaba1> hey the name of that program was camoram btw
<alexunder> no ploydfink
<ploydfink> NTFS
<ploydfink> i wanna run an app with wine
<haga> Sorlag: if you can't find something, in shell, type: updatedb   when finished, locate $filename
<alexunder> you have Ubuntu Hardy?
<ploydfink> the app is in my windows c:/ and i dont know how to get there
<ploydfink> xubuntu 8.04
<Shaba1> Hey anyone have any advise on getting a Creative web cam to work with a java video chat client
<johann> rere
<alexunder> so you have XFCE
<orudie> how can i add user through terminal ?
<onthefence929> i managed to install windows XP MCE in VirtualBox, but i'm trying to install the ZUNE software and it says that i need windows XP MCE SP2 or better, i don't understand, i have SP3 installed >.>
<ploydfink> yup
<Shaba1> I have camorama(sp) so I can get xubuntu to pop up a window with my video. BUT it will not connect to any java webcam chat sites
<haga> orudie, man adduser
<alexunder> hmm.. you could install nautilus
<gnuB_Chris> CostaRican:  this forum should help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796265
<demonspork> is there a way to add stuff that will automatically be in the user folder of every newly created user?
<alexunder> it would be easier
<ploydfink> k
<Mecha25> shaba1: have you downloaded Ubuntu Restricted Extras?
<alexunder> it's from the GNOME Ubuntu.. but it works with XFCE fine
<alexunder> as far as I saw
<Shaba1> I have no idea what that is Mecha25. I suppose its a repository
<Shaba1> correct?
<Mecha25> shaba1: no
<Mecha25> shaba1: go to Add/Remove programs in your Applications menu
<ploydfink> im trying to run FL STUDIO 8 from my windows C:, i have xubuntu installed inside xp
<unop> demonspork, yes -- the contents of /etc/skel are copied to the user's home directory when created
<Shaba1> Ok and what should i look for Mecha25
<demonspork> unop, thanks
<gnuB_Chris> any sendmail users?
<Mecha25> ploydFink, look under /host
<Matthew12> my windows are missing the top bar (with the 'x' 'min' buttons), this also means I can't grab the windows to move them.
<Mecha25> matthew12: hold alt and left click on the windows
<killaz> How can I get rid of the annoyiing problem of a window opening everytime blank?
<Mecha25> matthew12: they should drag
<killaz> With blank I mean the butons, text etc not showing?
<overlordpuppy> What are the Intrepid sources? I need to update a single package.
<gnuB_Chris> my server console keeps getting spammed by the MTA reloading message.  I just want to stop it from echo-ing to the console
<killaz> everytime I have to close the window and re-open it..
<outofretirement> when ever i try moving a file to a usb hdd it says cannot state file
<unop> overlordpuppy, you shouldn't use intrepid for that - you are likely to render your system broken
<Matthew12> mecha25: ok thank you, I can use that for now. would you have any idea why the top bar has disappeared?
<Shaba1> Mecha25: what should I look for while I am there
<Sorlag> haga the plugin itself is not available its supposed to be a panel-plugin.. i can find the files like u described it but still.. its not usable?!?!
<iSign> Does anyone know where I can get BitchX for ubuntu 8.0??
<overlordpuppy> unop: I'm only updating a single application, synfig.
<unop> overlordpuppy, rather, backport the package you need from intrepid - i.e. build the intrepid source package for your system
<Mecha25> Shaba1: search (type in the box at the top) Restricted Extras.  if you're on ubuntu, not kubuntu or xubuntu, it should be there
<unop> overlordpuppy, that doesn't matter, that single application can depend on a number of things that hardy might not be able to provide
<overlordpuppy> unop: That's a hassle. -_-
<Mecha25> shaba1: it should be there in any case, but make sure you get the one that matches your distro
<Mecha25> Matthew12: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Matthew12> mecha25: hardy
<overlordpuppy> unop: I've already updated some stuff to intrepid before.
<unop> overlordpuppy, it's a necessary hassle
<Shaba1> No mecha
<Shaba1> I meant what program?
<Mecha25> Matthew12: I meant ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu?
<outofretirement> how could log in as root from the log in window
<Matthew12> ubuntu
<killaz> need some help with the above .. becuase it's very annoying..
<unop> overlordpuppy, head to #ubuntu+1
<iSign> Does anyone know where I can get BitchX for ubuntu 8.0??
<Mecha25> Shaba1: Ubuntu Restricted Extras, install it, then use whatever java program or site wasn't working before
<unop> outofretirement, you should never log in as root like that
<gnuB_Chris> outofreturement:  you shouldn't do this
<unop> !sudo | outofretirement
<ubottu> outofretirement: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Ziggy> Anyone know where I can find a xorg file that isn't modified.
<Mecha25> MAtthew12: go to System -> preferences -> appearance in your menu
<Reformer81> Ziggy: In the backup you should have made before changing the original.
<unop> Ziggy, the xorg.conf file is build per your hardware configuration
<unop> s/build/built/
<gnuB_Chris> any sendmail admins?
<SamDunne> Hey I'm using ndiswrapper to connect to the internet and accidentally removed it from the panel up beside the weather thing. I dont know how to get it back I can only get things that lauch apps. I need the icon that tells me my wireless strength etc
<Ziggy> Yea exactly I was given someone elses xorg to configure my graphics driver, because my resolution was messed up.
<MrCollins> wide questions to anyone who feels like answering: What would be a good 24 port switch for a small biz?
<Ziggy> So I have a feeling it's why I can't boot from CD
<unop> gnuB_Chris, try in #sendmail
<Reformer81> Ziggy: If you need to recreate it, however, just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrCollins> I have some ideas but I just want some opinions
<gnuB_Chris> unop:  thanks.
<unop> MrCollins, not a ubuntu related question - please ask about this in #networking
<Shaba1> ok thanks Mecha25
<MrCollins> unop sorry
<|Juan|> if i go to gdm or request a gdmflexiserver my session is eventually killed, i reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737 but no response
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<Ziggy> Reformer8: Will that fix it?
<Mecha25> shaba1: no problem
<Matthew12> mecha25: I'm their now...I'm trying to select different window borders, but nothing is changing. I'm still missing the top bar
<Ziggy> just type that in terminal?
<Matthew12> there*
<Reformer81> Ziggy: It's possible.
<Shaba1> ah... sorry to ask this again Mecha25 but the scroll caught me
<Ziggy> Thanks, I'll try
<Shaba1> you mean seach for "Restricted Extras" in synaptic?
<cheese> ahhhhh trying to get wm6 to sync with evolution makes my head hurt
<Mecha25> Matthew12, Shaba1: sorry, I have to finish dinner, good luck.   Either will work, shaba, and try disabling destkop effects, matthew
<Mecha25> peace
<outofretirement> how could change the permisions on a usb hdd if it says permisions ould not be determined
<gescape> hi
<unop> outofretirement,  what filesystem on the hdd?
<Matthew12> mecha25, okay thank you
<outofretirement> ext2
<Ziggy> Reformer8: Not much happened there it was just some "keyboard" config
<JoeSomebody> hi folks, i am new in here, kinda fed up wth windows, wondering how one gets started with ubuntu, is it linux? and how can i find out if my hardware is supported? can you point me in the right direction? :)
<outofretirement> sorry ext3
<|Juan|> if i go to gdm or request a gdmflexiserver my session is eventually killed, i reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737 but no response
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<unop> outofretirement, sudo chown $USER:$USER -Rv /path/to/mountpoint
<Ben> Does anybody here run Ubuntu as a guest OS / virtual machine in VMWare workstation? I simply need to transfer files from the Vista host OS to the 'virtual' hard disk of Ubuntu. How can I do this?
<Ziggy> xxploit ?
<unop> outofretirement, actually   sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER  /path/to/mountpoint
<outofretirement> ubuntuforums.com joe somebody
<Reformer81> Ziggy: If you go through the whole thing, it should also configure your mouse and video driver
<JoeSomebody> ok
<Ziggy> I did
<outofretirement> what is a good program to monitor computer temps
<travis> Is there a way to "translate" in xorg language the screen configuration of the windows nvidia control center?
<Zyna> I'm having a hard time trying to get GD2 running with PHP... I keep on getting JpGraph Error: Your PHP installation does not have the required GD library. Please see the PHP documentation on how to install and enable the GD library. Even though I've installed everything apt-cache through out including php5-gd... apache restart didn't help either...
<gescape> I am trying to mount nfs share from fedora on ubuntu client. portmap and nfs-common installed. showmount -e localhost on fedora server is showing me the exports, on ubuntu does not show anything and cannot mount it. anyone has had a similar issue? thx
<unop> Zyna, please ask this in #php
<Ziggy> Reformer8: This is what happened afterwards, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Zyna> k
<Ziggy>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080714174235
<travis> Is there a way to "translate" in xorg language the screen configuration of the windows nvidia control center?
<Reformer81> Ziggy: Right... go through it.
<|Juan|> if i go to gdm or request a gdmflexiserver my session is eventually killed, i reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737 but no response
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<Reformer81> Ziggy: You may need to do it with sudo.
<unop> !repeat | |Juan|
<ubottu> |Juan|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ziggy> I did
<|Juan|> ive been asking for over a month
<outofretirement> it says chown: cannot access `/path/to/mountpoint': No such file or directory
<outofretirement> failed to change ownership of `/path/to/mountpoint' to out:out
<Ziggy> Man I give up
<^robertj> does anyone here have a Thinkpad T61 w/ the Quadra? I'm curious to know if the temperature in your lap is tolerable
<unop> outofretirement, you need to substitute the path of the mount-point where this hdd is mounted in that command
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi
<alexunder> hi
<Reformer81> Ziggy: Well, next time, always make a backup of any configuration files you change.
<unop> outofretirement,  if your hdd is mounted at /media/usbdisk -- then   sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER /media/usbdisk
<Reformer81> Ziggy: Not only should it be common sense, it should also be a part of ANY tutorial you follow online.
<zod21> exit
<WIDESPREADpanic> whats a good tool to use in ubuntu for seeing all the computer on my lan, i used to use LanView on XP? anyone...
<kcman> i do i tell if an app is trying to start or if it fails out, when i click on it nothing happens
<unop> WIDESPREADpanic, navigate to smb:/// in nautilus
<Reformer81> kcman: Try running the program from a terminal.
<ScottWegner> kcman: you can try starting it in a terminal, and check for any error messages
<Reformer81> kcman: If there are any errors, it should report them there.
<GL-san> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<travis> Is there a way to "translate" in xorg language the screen configuration of the windows nvidia control center?
<SamDunne> Hey I'm using ndiswrapper to connect to the internet and accidentally removed it from the panel up beside the weather thing. I dont know how to get it back I can only get things that lauch apps. I need the icon that tells me my wireless strength etc
<travis> i know i repeat myself but theres people coming inside
<kcman> Reformer81 should just type the name of the app in the ter right nothing special or do i have to be in the dir of the app?
<travis> mabe they know
<Reformer81> SamDunne: Right-click on the panel and select "Add to Panel"
<Reformer81> kcman: If you installed the program normally, you should just be able to type the command that starts it.
<SamDunne> Reformer81 tried it already
<Reformer81> kcman: If you don't know, you can Right-Click on the "Applications" menu and choose "Edit Menus".  Then find the entry for the program you're trying to run, right-click on it and choose "Properties"  That will show you the command to launch it.
<bobertdos> ﻿JoeSomebody: The website would be the best starting point. Yes, it is Linux. if you have particular issues, the wiki is a good resource.
<travis> Is there a way to "translate" in xorg language the screen configuration of the windows nvidia control center?
<Shaba1> hey guys
<Shaba1> ok off topic question
<SamDunne> Reformer81 got it =)
<Shaba1> is there a Konversation chat room
<SamDunne> It was under Notifications
<Shaba1> where I can ask questions on how to configure it.
<kcman> Reformer81 i got the app in question from the add/remove feature and i let ubuntu do the installing, but when i run from terminal i get "exec: 26: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java: not found"
<travis> i mean the values of that configuration
<ScottWegner> travis: if you're using the nvidia restricted driver, there is also a special nvidia settings editor program
<Reformer81> kcman: What program are you trying to run?
<gnuB_Chris> kcman: it depends on how the app was compiled.  it may not have modified your path.  in that case, you would need to run it with the full designated path...even if you are in the relative directory
<LieZ^> my FTP caps out at 32KB/s what could be wrong here?
<kcman> Reformer81 please dont laugh at me freecol under games
<ScottWegner> travis: you can install the "nvidia-settings" package
<travis> ScottWegner: ive got the nvidia-settings and nvidia-clock installed, but theres no way of making a customized configuration as in windows
<gnuB_Chris> kcman:  if it is dependent on that version of java, you may need to install it..and add it to your path
<ScottWegner> travis: is there something in particular you're trying to configure that you don't see there?
<Ziggy> Reformer8: I know I messed up, but I'll find a way around this no worry I always do, thanks for helping anyway.
<travis> i've got the values of the windows program, i just don't know where to put them
<travis> yes
<Reformer81> kcman: And did you try just typing "freecol" into the terminal?
<travis> the screen
<kcman> yeah and the error i stated above is the result
<ScottWegner> travis: well, what about the screen?  the nvidia setting application has many configuration fields
<|Juan|> if i go to gdm or request a gdmflexiserver my session is eventually killed, i reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737 but no response
<Reformer81> kcman: Okay.... run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<travis> windows control center has a personalized screen section built in
<Reformer81> travis: This isn't Windows :)
<travis> i know
<travis> but mabe theres a way to fill in that values by hand directly into xorg
<ScottWegner> travis: I imagine that the configuration file format isn't exactly the same between windows and Linux
<travis> so the screen works smoothly
<Reformer81> travis: What do you mean by "screen"?
<ScottWegner> travis: I'm not aware of any direct "translation" utility
<Reformer81> travis: Resolution and such?
<travis> refresh rates
<travis> horizontal sync
<travis> etc...
<Reformer81> travis: Yes, you can configure all that manually in Xorg.
<travis> active horizontal pixels
<ScottWegner> travis: the settings for nvidia are saved in the fiile ~/.nvidia-settings-rc -- you can check this file to see if the format is similar to Windows
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  you really should just load the nvidia package.  it will do all that for you.
<Reformer81> travis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<travis> and things like that
<travis> gnuB_Cris
<Reformer81> travis: However, like gnuB_Chris said, when you install the nVidia drivers, that should all be configured automatically for you.
<travis> my screen requires personalized configuration
<travis> not a generic one
<Reformer81> travis: So, your monitor then?
<travis> i'll check out .nvidia-settings
<travis> yes Reformer
<travis> it is a lcd tv
<travis> connected via rgb
<Reformer81> travis: And did you go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<roney> does anyone know how to make zune software work in Ubuntu
<travis> lg19s4lr
<travis> yes Reformer
<travis> i tried even changing the nvidia drivers
<travis> usgini the free ones, the restricted and so on
<alexunder> travis what's your problem ?
<Reformer81> travis: Is that the model number of your monitor?
<travis> i justn cant get rid of a 10 px shadowed vertical line
<roney>  does anyone know how to make zune software work in Ubuntu
<travis> at the left side of the monitor
<|Juan|> if i go to gdm or request a gdmflexiserver my session is eventually killed, i reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737 but no response
<Reformer81> roney: Why do you want to use that?  To add music to your Zune?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<travis> every
<travis> time something white fall into it
<travis> the
<Reformer81> !enter | travis
<ubottu> travis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daviem>  hi there, is there any way to make autodetection of s-video displays persistent (ie not have to run "xrandr --output S-video --set load_detection 1")?
<meww> what is a good program to monitor system temperature
<travis> whole screen is slightly shadowed
<travis> sorry Reformer
<roney> i dont know of any other way )))))Reformer81(((((((
<kcman> Reformer81 it works now but in terminal says that full screen is not fully suppored for this graphical device how do i check to see if i can update that bad boy?
<travis> So what do u think
<travis> is there a solution?
#ubuntu 2008-07-15
<Reformer81> roney: Well, the program Rhythmbox is installed with Ubuntu by default.  Amarok is a great choice too.  They both will allow it with the Zune.
<alexunder> you have a 10 pixel white line on your display ?
<meww> what is a good program to monitor system temperature
<travis> no
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  I didn't find your model # online.
<Reformer81> meww: Open up Synaptic and search for it.
<travis> it's like a shadowed layer
<roney> Ok thanks i will try to figure it out
<unop> meww, lm-sensors
<Reformer81> meww: Or just Add/Remove Software.
<travis> i can show you
<travis> wait
<meww> thx
<Reformer81> roney: A lot of times with Amarok, you just plug in your device and it will popup a message asking you to configure it.  I haven't used Rhythmbox myself.
<Blaqlight> do ccsm, compiz-fusion-icon, and the advanced stuff in Gnome's appearance dialog... do the same thing, cause I have a lot of everything all seem to do the same things.
<Shpook> Does anyone in here have experience with Mitchell On-Demand? If so, will it run under WINE?
<roney> ok i will install this  Amarok
<travis> http://www.disking.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=98774494
<Reformer81> Blaqlight: They're very similar.  They configure the settings for CompizFusion.
<Reformer81> Blaqlight: CCSM is the most robust.
<travis> that's the model
<cslater> Anyone have time for a dpkg question?  And is this the right place to ask it?
<Reformer81> !ask | cslater
<ubottu> cslater: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<meww> i just installed lm-sensors, how do i start it
<Blaqlight> because Id rather not have more than one version of something running
<Luckrider> ok... I have a strange question. I am going to Italy soon, and I need to access one of my boxes. I am bring my one hardy box, and leaving the other one. I can access both with remote desktop, but that is over the intranet, I am wondering if someone can help me set it up so I can access it throught the internet
<travis> Reformer, the ~/.nvidia-settings-rc does not exist
<cslater> I'm trying to create debs to install some custom software on our servers.  One thing I need to do is tweak some php.ini files which belong to other packages.   I want to be able to install without confirmation screens and without breaking apt.  How do I do that?
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: to access it from outside your LAN, you'll need to open ports on your router, what sort of remote desktop are you using?
<FurryNemesis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Reformer81> Blaqlight: ccsm handles all the configuration for Compiz.  fusion-icon makes it easier to turn compiz on/off and launch CCSM.  THe settings in the Ubuntu Appearance app are just basic settings.  If you have ccsm, you don't need to use the Appearance dialog (but it can't be removed)
<Luckrider> I am using Remote Desktop Viewer to view, and it is krfb for the host box ScottWegner
<xNinja> hushmail.com down !!?
<zod21> whats hushmail
<Default1> After about 30 mins to an hour of use, my USB keyboard and mouse cease to respond even though the computer is still running.
<Reformer81> !ot | xNinja
<ubottu> xNinja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Luckrider> btw, thanks for the help in advanced ScottWegner
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  what res are your running now?
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: Ok,  I'm not familiar with krfb, but it sounds like it's using VNC.  You'll need to access the admin controls for your router-- will you be able to do that?
<zod21> default1 that is really wierd
<travis> 1440 900
<travis> 60hz
<Default1> Yeah
<zod21> how the hell, do you have a laptop
<Luckrider> yes ScottWegner, I can, it is a vnc client, and I am fimilliar with port Fowarding (thank you torrents)
<travis> all eye candy stuff on
<xNinja> hey i know i know this is ubuntu channel but i want to check if others can access hushmail.com because i cant :(
<xNinja> seems to be down
<travis> but installed progressively
<|Juan|> if i go to gdm or request a gdmflexiserver my session is eventually killed, i reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737 but no response
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<zeeeee> hi, how do i get dual monitors working? currently gnome shows up identically on both screens.
<_VeCeT_> Dudes i want to know how to play world of warcraft in linux can someone help me?
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  and the video card supports that
<zod21> what is hushmail
<travis> gnuB_Chris
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: Ok, well that's good to hear.  VNC uses port 5900 by default, so you'll need to forward that port to your machine you'll be using remotely
<xNinja> zod21 type that in google and see!!
<travis> nvidia 8600gt 1gb, i guess it can handle it
<zod21> dual monitors is complicated but possible
<Reformer81> xNinja: I'm accessing the main page just fine.
<travis> it works smoothly in windows
<zod21> google it and there are instructions
<travis> wityh some minor tunning
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  nice card!
<travis> yeo
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: Then when you're ready to connect using Remote Desktop Viewer, make sure to use the WAN IP (it shouldn't start with 192.168...)
<zod21> hushmail? in google
<travis> gnuÇb_Chris: nice and cheap
<Luckrider> ok... that is easy hold on, let me set that up
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  the first thing I would do is drop a res level and see if the line disappears
<travis> it did
<travis> well
<zod21> hey i can get to hushmail
<zod21> what now
<Luckrider> um... ScottWegner, I am pretty sure that my WAN ip is not 192.168, that is the internal LAN IP
<travis> the first time i putted that res there was a 300px vert line totally black
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: right, I said it *shouldnt* start with 192...
<robf_> what's utmpdump for ubuntu
<Luckrider> ahh
<robf_> apparently utmpdump isn't there :-\
<far2ed> yo
<gnuB_Chris> travis: ok...so at one res lower than max, the stream is clear....and you have the latest nvidia bin loaded?
<Luckrider> ok... thanks ScottWegner
<travis> i tried to handle it mooving x and y axis with the sdcreen but it has a limit
<travis> i guess so
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: is it workin now?
<xNinja> zod21 now you can...but still i didnt receive my mails because the down time:(
<travis> it actualizes via synaptic
<zod21> huh thats wierd
<Blaqlight> Im so lagged out I haven't seen one single response in this channel for 10 minutes.
<zod21> xninja
<travis> a solution would be chancinh x and y axises on the computer instead of on the screen
<travis> but i dont know how to do it
<Reformer81> Blaqlight: ccsm handles all the configuration for Compiz.  fusion-icon makes it easier to turn compiz on/off and launch CCSM.  THe settings in the Ubuntu Appearance app are just basic settings.  If you have ccsm, you don't need to use the Appearance dialog (but it can't be removed)
<travis> changing
<xfm> hi everybody
<randal> alexunder:  you there
<Luckrider> hold on ScottWegner I am still working on fowarding the port, my comp is slow right now
<SeaPhor> ScottWegner, i know a nice how-to on tunneling vnc thru ssh, for security,,, if you want?
<zod21> xninja join my chat at zod21 /join zod21
<travis> i'm desperate
<randal> private chat alexunder
<travis> such a good desktop
<travis> but that line still there
<randal> how do you make a privite chat
<travis> so no maximized windows
<travis> :(
<Luckrider> ok... ScottWegner it would help if I had the correct IP, lol
<ScottWegner> SeaPhor: Thanks, I'm just helping Luckyrider getting his VNC set up.  Once he's got the basic VNC working, perhaps he might be interested in better security
<xfm> I have a classic bug with nautilus: my desktop sometimes desappears, I have to restart or killall nautilus to have it back. Is there a long term solution to my problem?
<ubuntu> join azzurra#0721
<zod21> eh
<zod21> ninja
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: http://whatismyip.com/
<ubuntu> join #azzurra
<zod21> join chat zod21
<SeaPhor> ScottWegner, ok, well its here:   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  the latest linux drivers from nvidia are listed here:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Luckrider> I know my IP ScottWegner, it is in xchat
<randal> Private chat alexunder
<gnuB_Chris> I would do the bin install and see if video clears up
<pvl1> do i have to edit my xorg.conf to enable direct rendering?
<randal> alexunder:  you  there  ITS ME YOU THERE
<ScottWegner> SeaPhor: great, thanks
<joe_electrician> xfm, have you watched your memory to see what program maybe be using it up to cause this crash?
<randal> alexunder:  you  there  ITS ME YOU THERE
<xNinja> ok
<randal> #alexunder
<xNinja> ?
<SeaPhor> ScottWegner, np, if you get the chance to look it over, i could use the feedback ;-)
<randal> how do you privite chat
<travis> wtf!!!
<zeeeee> hi, how do i get dual monitors working? currently gnome shows up identically on both screens.
<anakin_> Hello all, I am using an nvidia geforce 8 graphics card. problem is, the quality of video is very shoddy. not like its pixelated or anything.
<xNinja> just double click on any name
<Luckrider> ok.... ScottWegner, it looks like it might be working, it is a little slow.
<travis> gnuB_Chris: i've got the 169.12
<Luckrider> thanks very much ScottWegner
<ScottWegner> Luckrider: sure, glad I could help
<travis> gnuB_Chris: out of date
<anakin_> but during fast motion scenes, there are these horizontal wedges sort of thing.
<travis> i guess
<Luckrider> works perfectly ScottWegner, thanks again
<zod21> xninja sorry im back
<randal> xninja but hes loged in here but he haset typed anything i had to restarrt my computer all i know is his name
<xNinja> wb
<zod21> i backed out for a sec
<anakin_> any one know whether there's an option in xorg.conf to fix this? (perhaps a limitation of the driver?)
<randal> xNinja:  how do i invite him to a chat or something
<glitsj16> pvl1: you can check with "glxinfo | grep direct" whether direct rendering is already enabled ..
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  that's not unexpected.   the bin install will probably cure the video res problem.
<pvl1> glitsj16, its not
<ScottWegner> anakin_: are you using the restricted nvidia driver?
<travis> i'm gonna try
<anakin_> yes, ScottLij
<anakin_> ScottWegner,
<anakin_> should i use the binary driver from nvidia?
<travis> gnuB_Chris: is there some repository for the drivers?
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  the bin install is a little more complicated than apt-get....etc...but it usually works better.  I did this for my 24" dell a few months ago
<travis> have i got to do somthing before i start?
<ScottWegner> anakin_: mm, it's generally more stable to use the restricted driver from the repositories, and that way you won't need to rebuild the kernel driver after every upgrade
<robf_> what's the utmpdump command in ubuntu  I can't find it in apt so,  it must have experienced a name change?
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  no. wget the download link from their website
<travis> and exec that's all?
<travis> no need to unisntall previous drivers or apps?
<ScottWegner> anakin_: if you install the nvidia-settings package, you can try playing with some settings to see if you can improve the quality there
<randal> alexunder:
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  then you have to make the bin executable...but that should all be on the instructions page.  pretty straight-foward
<travis> thanx man
<robf_> travis: watch for some sneaky php redirects on some download sites,  they'll have you downloading stupid html files...
<anakin_> k, ScottWegner, let me look into it, its already installed
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  no.  it will overwrite the previous drivers and make changes to your xorg
<travis> robf_: it's the nvidia pager
<travis> page
<robf_> travis: dunno if they have direct links or php redirects (which you don't notice really in a browser anyhow)
<robf_> digium is BAD about that though ;)_
<robf_> i always forget and get a crap page instead of asterisk / whatever
<orudie> how can i remove a user in terminal ?
<robf_> just an fyi,  in case you get something odd and not the files you intended on downloading,  if it works,  ignore it
<robf_> orudie: deluser
<glitsj16> pvl1: sorry was on the phone, what video card do you have ?
<robf_> what's the utmpdump command in ubuntu  I can't find it in apt so,  it must have experienced a name change?
<SeaPhor> orudie, or userdel, i like the options better,,, man them both
<pvl1> glitsj16, radeon 2600, i had this all running, but then i used vmware to get into my ubuntu, and now only compiz runs, but like trem wont
<thingy> robf_, its called utmppoop in Ubuntu
<Johnny> can someone help me with an ssh problem
<roney> how do i find out what port my Zune is useing
<Johnny> just a second ago i could ping my desktop
<Johnny> now it says there is no connection to host
<roney> Im useing ubuntu
<Johnny> and when i set connection to wired i still get nothing
<robf_> thingy: yeah that was...uhm... what's the opposite of funny.
<gnuB_Chris> johnny:  did you change anything...firewall settings?
<the_darkside_986> What is the proper way to set up easycrypt? It doesn't satisfy the dependency on truecrypt automatically, and once I install truecrypt from their site, Easycrypt doesn't work.
<Johnny> johnny@boxnet:~$ ping 192.168.1.2 PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Johnny> now gnuB_Chris
<glitsj16> pvl1: i see, hang on, you can go over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, i think you need the Composite entree set to true for ATI cards, not sure
<Johnny> im trying to back up my desktop
<robf_> so no one knows what utmpdump is in ubuntu?   I mean,  its such a standard tool...
<Johnny> desktop is set to 192.168.1.2  laptop is 192.168.1.3
<Mecha25> johnny, you did check network cables, right?
<Johnny> i set it to wired and it still says host unreachable and i lose my wireless connection
<Johnny> yes
<Johnny> its connected
<robf_> Johnny: your wired setup for the laptop is set to use the same IP?
<Johnny> i did delete .ssh/known_hosts to reset the key
<joe_electrician> Johnny, watch the system log output.. the finer details are not always shown in the gui
<Johnny> yes
<robf_> Johnny: hrm,  is it conflicting with the wirleless network then?
<pvl1> glitsj16, ill try this
<robf_> trying to use the same ip as a currently used one?
<Johnny> no when i set it to wired i lose my wireless connection
<xNinja> Johnny also watch johnny the hacker google hacks database...one of my fav sites!
<robf_> I'd usually set my wired vs. wireless to different IPs to avoid self inflicted collision
<Knightly88> Can I get some suggestions for a good Firewall program with options for blocking certain IP's and ports etc. Thanks.
<randal> alexunder
<thingy> robf_, in the acct package there is a dump-utmp command
<robf_> ah ok dump-utmp
<robf_> Knightly88: ip chains...
<robf_> knightly;  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IPCHAINS-HOWTO.html
<gnuB_Chris> knightly: ufw ..the uncomplicate firewall is installed by defualt.  it just needs to be enabled.  very simple front-end to iptables....the sucsessor to ipchains
<Blaqlight> so I can remove compiz-fusion-icon in favor of ccsm yes?
<SeaPhor> thought it was all iptables now?
<gnuB_Chris> knightly:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823741
<robf_> SeaPhor: I'm old leave me be :(
<robf_> prolly is,  I don't do much net face work anymore ;p
<SeaPhor> robf_, lol, i bet i'm older ;-)
<robf_> SeaPhor: how old?
<Johnny> does anyone know how to connect using cross over cable
<SeaPhor> robf_, 42
<outofretirement> when i try to mount a .iso file it says cannot find file or directory
<SeaPhor> gnuB_Chris, Great link, thanks!
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: how are you trying to mount it?
<doryian> #pidgin
<outofretirement> sudo mount ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso -o loop /media/ubuntu_iso
<robf_> SeaPhor: yeah you got me by 13 yrs or so
<Default1> I don't know what is causing my USB keyboard and mouse to stop working after ~30-60 mins of computer use, while the computer itself still is unfrozen
<joe_electrician> Default1, checked the batteries ?
<SeaPhor> robf_, its all good bro :-)
<alvarezp> Default1: dmesg and /var/log might give you clues
<Johnny> ok
<Johnny> i just had it
<_2> is there a linux command like the "read" builtin in bash ?
<foug> hello, what is the command to find out my default gateway for my network?
<Johnny> it was connecting
<Default1> They don't have betteries
<Johnny> now all the sudden its back to saying no route to host
<Johnny> wtf
<Default1> alvarezp, Ok I'll check
<Johnny> this never happend on edgy
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: first, make sure you have the name of the iso correctly (you can use tab-completion on the terminal),
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: and also, perhaps specify the parameter "-t iso9660" on the with the mount command
<outofretirement> i do could it be the .iso image itself or does it have to be in a golder
<VSpike> I'm puzzled - I have a nat'd network 192.168.0.0/24 which connects via a hardwire to a router on 192.168.0.1.  I can actually access the internet fine, but I can't access anything on my local network. I'm wondering if it's due to an odd routing table entry "169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0"
<joe_electrician> foug, 'route'
<SeaPhor> Johnny, what card you have?
<gnuB_Chris> foug: ifconfig should tell you everything in your netconfig
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: I'm sorry, I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<VSpike> A ping of 192.168.0.1 gives me "From 192.168.0.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable"
<Blaqlight> foug type "route" into a terminal.
<xfm> I frequently loose my desktop, restart nautilus works, but I would like a stable solution, anon has an idea?
<foug> joe_electrician: Blaqlight thank you
<foug> gnuB_Chris: everything put the default gateway ;P
<VSpike> when I try to "sudo route del 169.254.0.0" I get a message "SIOCDELRT: No such process"
<alvarezp> VSpike: check ifconfig
<the_darkside_986> xfm: try turning off media file previews. when it is creating the thumbnails for large number of files, it can die easily like that.
<joe_electrician> nslookup localhost also gives me my gateway :)
<outofretirement> it still says no such file or directory
<_2> xfm kde ?
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: if you type "ls", can you see the ISO file?
<Blaqlight> one of these days Ill turn my Windows XP box into a Ubuntu network fileserver/router.
<_2> xfm xfce4 ?
<xfm> _2 no ubuntu
<tamayox_> Hi there. Can anyone tell me how boot from terminal?
<_2> xfm those are both ubuntu
<foug> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I can't seem to access my router configuration through the ip address, were there any changes made to firefox3 that prevents this
<xfm> what's xfce4
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, you mean start the x server ?
<gnuB_Chris> tamaxox:  you want to reboot?
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: exactly the opposite
<VSpike> alvarezp: http://pastebin.com/m73930ad3
<orudie> how can i uninstall webmin?
<LieZ^> any particular reason why a conf file is read only?
<_2> xfm a desktop environment.  like gnome and kde are.
<xfm> _2 ok, do u mean I should use kde
<the_darkside_986> No use switching desktops, as much as I like KDE, Ubuntu's presentation of KDE is... lacking and XFCE lacks too many features. Gnome is what the professional world uses anyway. But as I said, disabling previews of media files helped me with that problem of crashing.
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: I want Ubuntu to take me to the terminal before it loads X
<_2> LieZ^ cause you don't own it ?
<outofretirement> it shows th iso so i put that into the command but it still says no such file or directory
<ScottWegner> foug: there weren't any changes that should prevent this.  if you right click on the network icon in your toolbar and click "Connection Information", you can find the IP address to your router under "Primary DNS"
<AutoMatriX> hi foilks, can somebody tell me how to 'imort' or move the 'evolution' datafiles, and off course my msg-base fron /oldhome to /home ?
<_2> xfm just throwing out sujestions you could try.
<robf_> tamayox_: update-rc.d remove gdm
<xfm> ok tks
<robf_> or something similar I forget the specs on update-rc.d   that should remove your login manager so x won't load
<robf_> you'll be at a term by default
<_2> xfm i personally like blackbox for a desktop env.  but i'm a minimalest of sorts.
<foug> ScottWegner: i took those panels away, but i know my default gateway, it just isn't connectiong
<tamayox_> robf_ I don't want that by default
<robf_> or xdm or whatever ubuntu uses
<robf_> tamayox_: what do you want?
<Zamadatx> i just tried to open a gi image n firefox and ubuntu crashed
<tamayox_> robf_ I want to start from terminal just once
<the_darkside_986> Does anyone know of something like easycrypt but actually works? I'm having no luck with this thing.
<Zamadatx> soemthing similar happened yesterday
<_2> robf_ gome by default uses gdm
<Zamadatx> any ideas?
<robf_> tamayox_: then turn it off and then turn it back on?
<gnuB_Chris> Tamayox: I think you can also change your session at the login prompt if you don't want to remove gdm permanently
<VSpike> tamayox_: use the recovery mode from grub?
<ScottWegner> foug: strange.  Can you connect using the same IP address from a different computer?
<qmr> I need xrealvncviewer on Ubuntu 8.04, like RIGHT NOW... any help?
<Johnny> can someone explain why my desktop keeps changing its ip by itself
<tamayox_> VSpike: yeah...
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, safe mode should work
<alvarezp> VSpike: give me plain sudo ifconfig
<Johnny> i set eth0 to 192.168.1.2
<robf_> just delete the rc entry and then add it with update-rc.d defaults gdm
<Johnny> and it changes back after a couple minutes
<Zamadatx> i just tried to open a gif image in firefox and ubuntu crashed and i opened an image yesteraday and ubuntu crashed any ideas?
<robf_> when you're done
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: try this command: sudo mount -o loop *.iso /media/cdimage
<foug> ScottWegner: i'll go try, where else can i acces the connection information
<VSpike> alvarezp: http://pastebin.com/d1d0f8329
<sebastian_> how can i install icecat from hardy?
<ScottWegner> foug: I'm sorry, what information?
<Zamadatx> ﻿i just tried to open a gif image in firefox and ubuntu crashed and i opened an image yesteraday and ubuntu crashed any ideas?
<jack-desktop> how can i get all movies to open with vlc?
<tamayox_> Okay guys. The thing is that I installed a new nVidia driver, and it seems to have conflicts. It's not loading X
<tamayox_> That's why I need to start from terminal
<ScottWegner> foug: you can type "ifconfig" at a command prompt for a wired connection, or iwconfig for wireless
<Zamadatx> jack desktop system>preferances. preffered applications
<_2>      anyone know if there is a linux command like the "read" bash builtin ?    that one could use with dash ?
<tamayox_> so I can restore the xor.conf
<xfm> jack-desktop you click right on a film and follow your intuition
<alvarezp> VSpike: iptables -t nat -L -n
<jack-desktop> xfm: by default/
<VSpike> tamayox_: if X fails to start, dont you end up at a terminal anyway?
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, you just need to type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to restore x
<VSpike> tamayox_: if not, what about ctrl-alt-f1?
<tamayox_> VSpike: That's not happening to me
<Zamadatx> anybody had ubuntu crash using firefox ot open images?
<SeaPhor> tamayox_, just boot from the live cd and copy the xorg.conf from /etc/X11 to /media/disk/etc/X11/
<Corkster> cp xorg.conf.instal xorg.conf
<tamayox_> I don't have a live CD
<MXIIA> Can someone PM me with how to uninstall Alien Arena
<VSpike> alvarezp: http://pastebin.com/d1001fd89
<Johnny> can anyone help me figure this out please my desktop keeps setting eth0 back to some other ip after i specifically set it to 192.168.1.2
<tamayox_> someone once told me it could be done via GRUB
<xfm> jack-desktop look in properties
<Johnny> and im in the middle of copying files
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, if you read /etc/X11/xorg.conf it will tell you how to restore x
<outofretirement> keeps saying no file or directory
<ScottWegner> MXIIA: if you installed it from the repositories: sudo apt-get remove alien-arena
<gnuB_Chris> sebastian:  i don't see icecat as a dist package.  maybe check out the gnu site for a download
<kernel_ghost> Johnny:  can u paste in the pastebin the contents of /etc/network.interfaces
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: how can I? I don't have access to X or the terminal
<MXIIA> I'll try
<Johnny> no
<Johnny> the desktop doesnt have internet
<robf_> oh here's a useful script I wrote if anyone cares...  http://pastebin.ca/1071838 though I dunno how much use people will get out of it,  I find myself using it quite often
<MXIIA> finally worked...
<MXIIA> thanks ScottWegner
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, why not? your system should boot up into the terminal if x fails
<robf_> fixes those annoying timestamps in dmesg
<robf_> ;)
<Mecha25> anybody know why x suddenly stopped restarting after crashes?
<VSpike> Johnny: If it's using DHCP by default which it probably is, can't you configure the dhcp server to give it the fixed address you want?
<sebastian_> How do i install GNU icecat on hardy?
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: That's strange... it's not doing it
<Johnny> i did VSpike
<alvarezp> VSpike: I don't think the route should have anything to do with it, but try removing it with "sudo route del default gw" twice and resetting your gateway with "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<alvarezp> just for kicks
<Johnny> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 and i set it to static in the network config with the same address
<kernel_ghost> Johnny look in the /etc/network/interfaces file and see whether it is still set to using static ip
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, if its a blank screen just use tty1 alt+control+1
<kernel_ghost> or dhcp
<Johnny> ok
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, er alt+control+F1
<outofretirement> <ScottWegner>it keeps saying no file or directory
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: yeah, that's it... the screen doesn't show anything, just shows.... well, nothing
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Johnny> eth0 is set to auto kernel_ghost
<VSpike> alvarezp: "sudo route del default gw" gives me a usage prompt
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: when?
<Johnny> should i set it to dhcp
<roney> need help connecting my zune to Amarok
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: after it "loads"?
<kernel_ghost> Johnny
<kernel_ghost> Johnny http://paste.ubuntu.com/27367/
<Johnny> it saus auto lo / iface lo inet loopback /  iface eth0 inet dhcp / auto eth0
<kernel_ghost> Johnny:  thats an example of a properly configured static ip
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, you have multiple tty sessions, F1 up to F6 switch to any one using alt+control+F1 to access them and fix X
<robf_> why the heck does dmesg use such retarded time stamps anyhow,   I should write a patch to make it human readable flaggable
<alvarezp> VSpike: sorry, it was "sudo route del default".  BTW, can you ping yourself? 192.168.0.2?
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, after the screen goes blank
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: it sounds like you're in the wrong directory.  Can you see the ISO file in the file browser?
<VSpike> alvarezp: yes, i can ping myself
<gnuB_Chris> tamayox:  yes, after the screen goes blank
<roney> I need help connecting my zune to Amarok
<qmr> xrealvncviewer in hardy ?? anyone???
<alvarezp> VSpike: cat /proc/net/dev
<robf_> qmr: realvnc?
<tamayox_> joe_electrician, gnub_Chris: that will take to the terminal?
<robf_> is just calle vncviewer
<outofretirement> yeah it is in my desktop
<RazorBeamz> sudo apt-get won't work for me at all
<robf_> vncserver is "realvnc" also
<reverx> I'm a little stressed setting up my wireless right now can anyone be of assistance
<joe_electrician> tamayox_, read /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for how to fix X... yw
<RazorBeamz> I keep getting this error: E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Johnny> ok im still getting ping replies b
<RazorBeamz> and nothing will install
<Johnny> but now when i try to click on the mounted volume it wont let me
<RazorBeamz> please help
<gnuB_Chris> yeah.  if she logs in and the screen blanks, the gdm is up...just not syncing correctly.  the functions to switch between run levels should still work.
<temoto-mobi> Suppose i've done echo foo > important.file
<MrKennie> RazorBeamz: looks like you need to remove it and add it again
<temoto-mobi> is it possible to recover its content?
<kernel_ghost> Johnny:  what mount point
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: but I must be in terminal at least. ctrl+alt+F1 will take me there?
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: I'm at my cousin's
<Johnny> johnny@192.168.1.2 kernel_ghost
<temoto-mobi> ext3 fs
<gnuB_Chris> seelsm like there was a backspace  escape to get there too
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: and unfurtonately he has Windows
<reverx> Once I've installed ndiswrapper where do I look for teh wireless driver
<gnuB_Chris> ctrl + alt + backspace
<tamayox_> joe_electrician: unfortunately*
<kernel_ghost> Johnny: hang on are u trying to access that machine using samba?
<thingy> reverx, is it a broadcom wireless card?
<Johnny> no
<outofretirement> scottwegner do i need to move the iso into a special place
<reverx> thingy: yup
<Johnny> just connect to server in gnome
<kernel_ghost> Johnny:  what is mounted and how
<reverx> thingy:4310
<tamayox_> gnuB_Chris: that'll take me to the terminal after the screen goes blank?
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: it shouldn't matter where the ISO is, as long as you have a terminal opened in the same location
<KernelKlick> hey guys...I'd like to take my current kernel and make a small change to run on another machine ...can that be done?
<kernel_ghost> Johnny:  you need to use either samba, or ssh/sftp or some mode of sharing, so can u explain what u are trying to access
<MatBoy> is UDMA used on IDE drives that are on a SATA bus in a laptop ?
<Johnny> im using nautilus
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: Find the path of the folder where the ISO is located, and in the terminal enter the command "cd {path-of-iso}" (no quotes, replace {path-of-iso} with the actual path
<Johnny> im connected through gftp
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: and then try the mount command
<techsupport> how to install webmin ?
<Johnny> but nautilus was working just a second ago and now its not
<gnuB_Chris> tamayox:  shes, it should escape the normal session and drop you to the command shell session.  you will have to login  again, I think
<foug> ScottWegner: the problem is firefox3, i can connect just fine from a windows comp with IE. Why does firefox3 suck? lol
<randal> alexunder
<RazorBeamz> I keep getting this error: E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<HP_Administrator> d
<robf_> foug: ff3 works fine for me
<RazorBeamz> please help me
<VSpike> alvarezp: OK, routing table looks correct now but symptoms still the same
<sebastian_> How do i install GNU icecat on hardy?
<foug> robf_: you can login to your linksys router configuation?
<alvarezp> VSpike: cat /proc/net/dev
<tamayox_> gnuB_Chris: thanks man... I'll try it... for my sake, I hope it works.
<FAJALOU> foug:  try installing opera or something and see if that works, also try reinstalling ff3
<robf_> yep I sure can
<VSpike> alvarezp: http://pastebin.com/d14c55328
<alvarezp> VSpike: Just eth0?
<ScottWegner> foug: that's strange, but still hard to believe that it's a firefox problem (the browser shouldn't have anything to do with it).  You could try installing an alternative browser, such as Epiphany, to confirm it's a FIrefox problem
<robf_> did it earlier
<zod2108> f
<robf_> though maybe I've a different build than you
<foug> FAJALOU: opera has never been able to connect my router config
<robf_> what happens?
<MatBoy> no-one using IDE drives on a SATA bus ?
<robf_> you don't get that xulrunner error do ya?
<thingy> reverx, Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<gnuB_Chris> sebastion:  go to the gnu page.  it probably has to be compiled.
<alvarezp> VSpike: anything on the firewall? iptables -L -n
<isor> sebastian_, what is icecat??
<crstn86> hi.  can someone help me with the dimmer on my computer?
<robf_> isor: shoutcast type server
<FAJALOU> foug:  then it's not a ff3 problem, its a ubuntu configuration problem; are you trying to get them to run through a proxy or something?
<robf_> mp3 streamer etc.
<gnuB_Chris> isor:  it is a gnu Firefox
<bigbadjesus__> Hi, I'm having a problem with my thinkpad t61 running ubuntu studio 8.04 something something 19 rt, when I reboot the laptop it hangs after the ubuntu loading animation and I see some corrupted looking repeated across the screen, then another, and then its just blank and hung
<thingy> reverx, notice that you need to find out whether you have a bcm4310 rev 01 ore rev02 to determine which driver to use
<sebastian_> iso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<MatBoy> icecat kinda sucks sometimes
<robf_> icecat or icecast
<robf_> oh
<robf_> nvm
<VSpike> alvarezp: doh.. lightbulb moment
<robf_> heh
<RazorBeamz> please stop ignoring me
<FloodBot1> robf_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RazorBeamz> I keep getting this error: E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Mecha25> anyone know why X has suddenly stopped being able to restart after it crashes?  I keep having to hard-reset the system
<KernelKlick> I would like to install ubuntu on an older machine...the problem is that the installation CD doesnt work on the machine because it does not have a coproc.  Can I make a kernel that will work with math emulation and then install ubuntu?
<bigbadjesus__> I'm able to boot using recovery mode though
<robf_> Mecha25: nvidia driver?
<MrKennie> RazorBeamz: I answered your question
<qmr> robf_: I need xrealvncviewer, because of a protocol mismatch issue.  It was in 7.10, it's not in 8.04
<travis> gnuB_Chris: it didn't work
<robf_> Mecha25: some nforce chipsets dislike the driver and like to hardlock when it goes down..
<reverx> thingy: what if I have hardy does that change anything
<VSpike> alvarezp: it's something I installed recently and forgot about, and need to turn off by default.. moblock
<outofretirement> scottwegner thnx alot dude it worked
<robf_> qmr: the vncviewer package does not suffice your needs?
<Mecha25> robf: makes sense, but I'm on ATI
<alvarezp> VSpike: what's that?
<robf_> Mecha25: well then,  I dunno =s
<isor> oh ok i heard of that bout 6 or more months ago
<ScottWegner> outofretirement: ok great, glad we got it working  :)
<MrKennie> RazorBeamz: easiest thing to do is remove that file and add it again as per the medibuntu howto.
<qmr> robf_: No, I've been trying to use it
<robf_> ahh ok.
<travis> gnuB_Chris: it maked a module for my kernel and messed something up, now i'm unable of using the nvidia driver
<VSpike> alvarezp: http://moblock.berlios.de/
<sebastian_> how do i install it?
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  you tried cycling through the run levels with the function keys?
<sebastian_> its not in the repos
<Mecha25> robf: it used to auto-restart, no trouble, now it hangs at the screen right before the restart, listing the last few service daemons I have starting
<VSpike> alvarezp: it's a linux version of peerguarding, essentially
<travis> ?¿
<robf_> Mecha25: hmmm, what began this?  eg what occurred before this was a problem
<RazorBeamz> MrKennie: I'm not sure what you mean
<thingy> reverx, shoudl still work, i didn't look at the instructions in details
<travis> gnuB_Chris: is there a way to go back?
<alvarezp> VSpike: I see
<MrKennie> RazorBeamz: the file appears to have the contents of a webpage in it
<bigbadjesus__> could anyone possibly shed light on a solution to my laptop hanging after the loading animation and displaying some weird corrupted patterns.. it works using recovery mode
<travis> gnuB_Chris: to let things as they where before?
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  sure.  apt-get install nvidia again
<robf_> Mecha25: does it actually hard lock or can you ctrl-alt-1  to a terminal
<reverx> thingy: Hmmm... I'll dwell on it some more (it was the guide that was too general for me) thanks for the help though
<travis> but synaptic believes it is installed
<Mecha25> robf: not sure, it happened after a driver update, I'm wondering if it messed up a config file somewhere.  what config files are used upon alt+ctrl+backspace?
<RazorBeamz> MrKennie: That error shows up any time I try to use sudo apt-get. I can't update or install anything
<sebastian_> gnuB_Chris: any clue of how to install icecat on hardy?
<MrKennie> RazorBeamz: the easiest thing to do is remove that file and follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<VSpike> alvarezp: sheesh .. sorry about that .. moral of the story is I should go and sleep :)
<Mecha25> robf: yes, I can alt+ctrl+f1
<VSpike> alvarezp: thanks for the help though - I appreciate it
<robf_> Mecha25: ctrl-alt-backspace effectively kills X,  so gdm restarts it
<Mecha25> robf: how do you manually restart x from there, that'd be another option
<alvarezp> VSpike: hehe. np.
<Mecha25> robf: AHA! so I need to restart x using GDM?
<gnuB_Chris> travis: you are in the shell, right?
<robf_> Mecha25: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RazorBeamz> MrKennie: I'm not sure you understand my problem
<Mecha25> robf: thanks!
<isor> sebastian_, if there is a .deb the download should auto load it to the package manger
<robf_> yeah I think ubuntu uses gdm,  may be xdm ,  I'm not sure tbh
<Photocopy> Wow! Xubuntu 8.10 looks great
<sebastian_> isor: i don't know how to do that...what do i do?
<Mecha25> wahoo!! now time to crash my X server
<Mecha25> :D
<travis> gnuB_Chris: no
<MrKennie> RazorBeamz: I beleive I understand. Do you intend to use the medibuntu repository?
<roney> I would like to use my zune in Ubuntu Please Help!!!
<MrKennie> RazorBeamz: or not
<travis> gnuB_Chris: gdm with vesa drivers
<RazorBeamz> roney: You can't
<isor> sebastian_, does it tell you there is a debian binary file for download
<crstn86> has anyone had the problem that when they closed their laptop and the screen got permanently dimmed?
<FAJALOU> !zune | roney
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  ahh...you have to quit the gdm to do the bin install clean.
<travis> i did it
<gnuB_Chris> that should have been in the readme
<MrKennie> randal:
<travis> and it doesn't boot up
<MrKennie> er, oops
<travis> so it loads the failsafe configuration
<MrKennie> sometimes I wonder...
<sebastian_> isor: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ ?
<roney> RazorBeamz some body told me i could use amarok
<FAJALOU> roney:  amarok is a very very good player for stuff like that.
<roney> but i can't figure it out
<travis> during installation, on the shell, it said there was no kernel module for my kernel, and it built one
<gnuB_Chris> travis:  ok.  you can still set the nvidia package to reinstall
<travis> so
<travis> so i delete it and reinstall?
<travis> but
<gnuB_Chris> in synaptic
<JdGordon> I've setup hardy on my box here and I had to add the netowrk driver to /etc/modules... anyway, on bootup eth1 gets created (its in ifconfig -a) but dhclient doesnt get run automatically... any ideas how to fix this?
<travis> how do i delete the one i downloaded from nvidia?
<gnuB_Chris> no...just reinstall.
 * dolphin_noel brb
<roney> nothing pops up when i plug in my zune all it will do is charge
<rvtcadmin> very silly newbie question here (sillier because i asked it earlier and didn't right it down :(  )  what the command to figure out which distro # the machine i'm using is currently running?
<befr0d_> cat /etc/issue
<FAJALOU> uname -a
<MrKennie> travis: sudo ./NVIDIA-installer.blah.blah --uninstall
<roney> can anybody help!!!
<travis> stopping gdm again?
<bogeyman> got a ? guys im needing to use a certain dns server and ive tried editing the /etc/resolv.conf but it keeps resetting automatically every like 10 mins
<bobrock> driver for ato x1300 why not supported
<bobrock> ati
<MrKennie> travis: best to I think or if you are using the driver you intend to uninstall X will just die and it may not complete.
<bobrock> ati x1300 not working
<roney> Trying to find out some way to use my Zune in Ubuntu Please Help!!!
<ScottWegner> roney: does it automatically detect it in Rhythmbox?
<HappyHater> isn't zune a MS product?
<roney> no
<Johnny> is there a way to get nautilus to go back to rwx setting instead of the pull down it has in gutsy
<roney> scott
<techsupport> can i pm anyone for help ?
<Johnny> i liked edgy's method alot better
<FAJALOU> roney:  try googling it too, there may be help there.
<roney> thax any ways
<roney> nothing is detected when i plug it in
<robf_> can someone please explain why ubuntu's dmesg has retarded timestamps
<rockyrock> hi guys plz help me with my Dialup modem. I have a Motorola SM56 PCI modem. When i write "lspci -v" in the terminal this is what i get information about the modem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27370/
<roney> so i tryed to install the zune software with wine but it wont install
<MrKennie> roney: not sure but does Zune use MTP?
<rockyrock> i want to know if Ubuntu recognize the modem or not
<MrKennie> Im guessing it does.
<MrKennie> being an MS thing
<roney> Mrkennie i don't kno
<bigbadjesus__> can ANYONE help me with my laptop hanging?
<sebastian_> MrKennie: what did you mean by compile gnuzilla icecat myself? how do i install it?
<MrKennie> roney: what are you using to browse it with?
<FAJALOU> !patience > bigbadjesus__
<ubottu> bigbadjesus__, please see my private message
<robf_> sebastian_: make install
<robf_> usually
<MrKennie> sebastian_: I really don't know. I think they have binaries but you will need to follow their instructions
<sebastian_> robf_ not in the repos
<isor> sebastian_, says there is abinary but i don't see it do you know how to compile a source package
<sebastian_> isor: nope, how does one compile a source package?
<FAJALOU> !compile | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Swarmp> When I install the latest updates ? The newest Gnome Desktop will be updated in the package aswell?
<Swarmp> I have The latest 8.04 Ubuntu.
<gnuB_Chris> rvtcat:  lsb_release -a
<ScottWegner> Swarmp: What exactly are you looking for when you say "newest Gnome Desktop"?  If you run the update manager, *all* package updates will be installed, including updates to the desktop environment
<isor> sebastian_, why do you want icecat if you don't like firefox try opera or Galeon Web Browser
<Swarmp> ScottWegner : I am refering to the latest Gnome Desktop Envioment, if there's any latest than that I got on my Ubuntu 8.04.
<CosaRicanQuaker> isor: it's free
<CosaRicanQuaker> isor: richardstallmanlike free
<rockyrock> any body guys for the modem help?
<isor> CosaRicanQuaker, so is galeon
<joustin> anyone know why when I try to upgrade to version 8 it tells me that it cannot read the cd?
<CosaRicanQuaker> already got epiphany but dont likeit
<ScottWegner> Swarmp: I'm not sure of the specific version of the latest Gnome environment available to Hardy.  However, as long as you install updates the through the Update Manager, then you should automatically receive the latest
<RensoreK> Hello Ubuntu users! Would it be possible for me to switch from one distro, to Ubuntu without losing all my data?
<isor> cosa try galeon or opera
<Xavura> RensoreK: It's as simple as apt-get
<Mecha25> rensorek: do you have somewhere to back it up?
<Xavura> I think
<FAJALOU> RensoreK: is your /home dir in a different partition?
<Xavura> RensoreK: I first installed Kubuntu but wanted to try out Ubuntu, so I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and that was it
<isor> CosaRicanQuaker, you can get galeon fron add/remove
<CostaRicanQuaker> isor: isnt galeon an old version of epiphany?
<Mecha25> it depends on what distro, if you're going from Gentoo, then back up and reinstall.  if you're going from Xubuntu, then you can go through Apt-Get and it'll work
<FAJALOU> RensoreK: if you put your home directory on  a different partition, it makes it much easier to switch distros or even reinstall, i have done that a few times myself
<Xavura> RensoreK: I'm not sure if that applies to more than Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Mecha25> alright, here's a toughie for the room: what's the quickest way to crash an x server
<isor> CostaRicanQuaker, have no idea
<Xavura> Mecha25: Ask it politely?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think it is
<FAJALOU> Mecha25: throw it out the window.
<RensoreK> I have my current distro backed up on an external USB drive.
<RensoreK> And my /home is on a seperate partition already
<randal> How do i unignore someone
<Mecha25> xavura: hahaha, I need to test whether my new x-server-restart method works.  unfortunately, I've fixed most of the crashes
<joustin> When I try to install via the CD it hangs up after it loads the kernal, any suggestions?
<RensoreK> But I compiled programs wont work on my new distro, and I would lose a lot of settings right?
<FAJALOU> RensoreK: then it is easy to get a new distro, just make sure that you point the distro to your home partition for the home directory and don't format it.
<Sebboh> Hi.  What is the Ubuntu equiv of Debian Sid called?
<randal> how do i ungnore someone
<Mecha25> rensorek, what are you switching from/to?
<RensoreK> Mecha25: PCLinuxOS
<randal> how do uoi unignore someone
<kosmo> #ubuntu-pl
<Sebboh> randal, pass an argument to ignore.  /help ignore
<Mecha25> Rensorek: from or to?
<CostaRicanQuaker> to get rid of konqueror its sudo aptitude remove konqueror-brwoser ?
<Lynet> randal: That depends on which irc client you use. /help ignore should give you usfeul information in most clients.
<alexunder> that will take you to Bash :D
<alexunder> sorry ..
<randal> i use xchat?
<samalex> hi everyone .. anyone know of a way to install Ubuntu Server 8.04 on a system where the output is sent directly to serial on boot-up from CD?
<Matthew12> When I play videos in Totem, everything is a shade of green. VLC works fine. Any ideas?
<randal> how do i unignore a person on xchat
<alexunder> Settings -> Ignore List
<alexunder> :P
<Starnestommy> randal: /unignore
<samalex> THe server I'm installing is in a rack where there's no video...  I've done this with other distros, but it's been YEARS ago...
<Carbon_life> randal, /unignore
<isor> joustin, did you try hitting the f6 at boot menu and set it to acpi=off and noacpi
<joustin>  negative will try that
<Mecha25> rensorek: from ubuntu or to ubuntu?
<Mecha25> matthew12: ditch totem?
<RensoreK> Mecha25: To ubuntu
<Carbon_life> Okay, I have a quick question... my OpenGL libs seem to be fsked. I tried to play the game "SearchAndRescue" . It appears, but then the main window quickly fads away
<Carbon_life> All my games are like this
<isor> CostaRicanQuaker, you can remove it threw the symatic package manager too
<Carbon_life> Either that, or they have some weird refresh rate
<glitsj16> Matthew12: you'll probably need to experiment with a different video output setting for Totem (the one used in vlc if that's looking good) .. in package gnome-media-common there's a command called gstreamer-properties to do just that
<Carbon_life> For example, Xmoto flashes repeatedly
<Matthew12> mecha25: I mean, yeah I could do that, I'm just trying to figure as much out as I can
<Mecha25> rensorek, then you can install ubuntu to your main partition where pclinuxos is right now, and set it up to automatically add your home partition as /home during the install process
<Carbon_life> Any ieas?
<Carbon_life> *ideas
<Carbon_life> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<Carbon_life> :|
<Matthew12> glitsj16: ok thank you.
<alexunder> !opengl
<travis> gnuB_Chris:I've managed to install the latest driver via envyng
<pteeb> anyone know if there is a way to copy your entire ubuntu setup from one harddisk to another?
<alexunder> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mecha25> rensorek: be CAREFUL! though, the first time I tried doing anything other than a default, full-disk install, ubuntu wiped my MBR and I lost everything
<Mecha25> then again, that was 2 versions ago
<alexunder> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<randal> how do i tell who is ignored
<ScottWegner> pteeb: if you're comfortable using the command line, you can look into dd
<MrCollins> Mecha25 you should backup your MBR.....
<travis> gnuB_Chris: everithing works, but still that line
<glitsj16> Matthew12: if you have that package, just try running "gstreamer-properties" from terminal
<RensoreK> Mecha25: I figured this, but I would lose all the applications I have installed, and their settings. I would only have my /home which contains my personal data files, and certain .dot folders which contain configs right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> isor: how do i open synaptic as root from the shell?
<mkquist> why would i not be able to goto newegg on one of my machines all of the sudden?
<Carbon_life> CostaRicanQuaker, gksudo I think
<MrCollins> the disc has backup MBR......
<Mecha25> mrcollins: this was a year ago, I didn't know what a mbr was
<MrCollins> oh
<MrCollins> :)
<alexunder> !ping
<randal> how do i tell who is ignored
<Mecha25> rensorek: yes.
<randal> how do i tell who is ignored
<alexunder> -linuxnewb31- Fuck u and dont ping me again or die!!! what the
<Carbon_life> randal, #XChat
<randal> Carbon_life:  ??? how do i tell who is ignore
<FAJALOU> !language | alexunder
<ubottu> alexunder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mecha25> rensorek: unless you're doing something like a xubuntu-ubuntu switch, that's going to happen in any case...
<alexunder> FAJALOU just type !ping =))
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<alexunder> pici esti din ro ?:D
<CostaRicanQuaker> isor: i'm in synaptic, how do i get rid of konqueror from here? it's quite confusing a list of things
<Pici> alexunder: Please watch the language in here, there was no need for that.
<Pici> alexunder: No, english only.
<alexunder> ok
<RensoreK> Mecha25: Ok, just wanted to be sure of what I was getting myself into. The reason I went with PCLinuxOS a few months back was the notion GNOME couldnt run KDE applications but KDE could run both :] . But I find Ubuntu community is more active, helpful and nicer and the distro seems to be stable and active. So would a switch be worth it :)
<Carbon_life> CostaRicanQuaker, search for konqueror ...
<alexunder> Pici: I just copied the bots message
<Lynet> randal: http://t0x.in/xchatignore.html
<Mecha25> rensorek:  YAY! glad to help convince you
<FAJALOU> RensoreK:  def. worth it
<alexunder> !help
<isor> CostaRicanQuaker, search for konqueror via the search option right click it when you find it select complete removal
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> alexunder: ah, I see now.
<Mecha25> rensorek: and yes, gnome can DEFINITELY run kde apps, it can even theme them to look the same
<SixStringer> close synaptic....open a terminal session and sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<randal> HOW DO I UNIGNORE A PERSON IM USEING XCHAT
<rockyrock> how can i know if ubuntu recognize a hardware piece?
<Carbon_life> randal, this is an #ubuntu channel
<Blaqlight> SixStringer, you'd probably have better luck using aptitude instead of apt-get.
<randal> i know
<FAJALOU> !xchat > randal
<ubottu> randal, please see my private message
<randal> but i ignored someone
<randal> tnow i cant talk to him
<corky> what are/is debian's repo?
<corky> err.. ubuntu*
<ross> how do i get format the appearance of the system?
<ross> for example, the font sizes
<CostaRicanQuaker> isor: synaptics sorta stuck any way to do it on the shell?
<Mecha25> ross:  in your top menu, go to System, Preferences, Appearance
<CostaRicanQuaker> isor: looks like i'm going to hve to forcequit
<isor> ross, if you mean configure or change go to system>preferences>appearance
<Pici> randal: Window>Ignore List
<Mecha25> Mecha25: the font tab is what you're looking for I think, there's other stuff there too if you'd like
<corky> ross, system then prefences then appearance
<RensoreK> Mecha25: One last question, lets say I have Compiz installed on my system, and its config are in .compiz (or where ever). When I convert to Ubuntu and reinstall Compiz (or any app with saved configs in my /home) will it use my previous settings?
<CostaRicanQuaker> isor: sudo apt-get remove konqueror-browser ?
<Mecha25> rensorek: you might have to import them, and you'll have to make sure you have all the needed plugins, but in theory yes.
<Carbon_life> Okay, I have a quick question... my OpenGL libs seem to be fsked. I tried to play the game "SearchAndRescue" . It appears, but then the main window quickly fads away
<Mecha25> carbon_life: what do you mean fades?
<randal> i still cant find out how to unignore someone
<Carbon_life> Erm, let me re-ask that
<isor> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo apt-get remove konqueror or attitude remove konqueror
<Carbon_life> For some reason the game "SearchAndRescue" is fsked. I go to open it, the main window appears for a second or two, then disappears. I think the issue is with OpenGL, because all my games have some problem. For example, XMoto refreshes a lot, and blinks repeatedly.
<Pici> randal: Are our suggestions not working?
<l815> is there any way to make ubuntu run cooler?
<randal> no
<ross> perfect, thank you
<ross> also
<Mecha25> Carbon_life: turn off compiz/desktop effects?
<Carbon_life> Mecha25, as in, the window appears, then disappears from view, but it is still in the bottom bar
<Mecha25> l815: temperature wise?
<randal> i ignore someone on acadent and i dont know how to unignore him
<l815> Mecha25, yah
<Pici> randal: Do you havev an option in the Window menu for Ignore List?
<Mecha25> L815, I have no idea, look for XSensors in synaptic, that might have some info.  sorry, I just thought you were looking for a desktop theme, heh
<SirBob1701> so I want to install updates for ion3 from the site.  anyone know good instructions for ion3 on ubuntu?
<randal> no i dont
<randal> im useing xchat
<l815> Mecha25, hehe, thanks anyway :)
<RensoreK> Mecha25: Wonderful, then it shouldnt be too much of a problem switching over as I thought :D
<Mecha25> rensorek: glad to help
<RensoreK> Mecha25: Thanks for your help
<Mecha25> carbon_life: turn off desktop effects, and see if it fixes it, mine had stuff like that for a while too
<Pici> randal: Looks like theres no graphical way to do it, /unigore   should work though
<Carbon_life> Mecha25, how so? (do I turn it off)
<Mecha25> go to System, Preferences, Appearance, in your top menu
<alexunder> Pici
<alexunder> there is
<Carbon_life> Ok
<alexunder> in Settings
<randal> how do you spell unignore
<Mecha25> then go to the Visual Effects tab and select none
<alexunder> there is Ignore List...
<randal> tdid i spell it right
<Mecha25> randal: you just did
<Pici> alexunder: Doesnt look like there is on in xchat-gnome
<alexunder> :-??
<alexunder> i use it on KDE:D
<alexunder> oh sorry
<alexunder> in the Window Tab
<alexunder> :D
<randal> hes still ignore
<Johnny> day one : did absolutely nothing
<Lynet> randal: Have you already tried /unignore nickname and /ignore -r nickname?
<Carbon_life> Mecha25, cool, that worked. Thanks
<Mecha25> carbon_life: no problem
<alexunder> Pici: Window -> Ignore List...
<randal> i tried / unignore aluxunder
<Bidget> is anyone in here using xchat? I just have a question about joining another network sorry if its off topic but I think its a pretty quick answer
<Pici> randal: You need to spell the nick correctly
<SixStringer> does /help list anything for you randal?
<Mecha25> randal: ask about it in #xchat
<l815> is there a way to control the speed of laptop fans?
<randal> #xchat
<Mecha25> bidget: ask about it in #xchat
<Agu10> hey
<Bidget> Mecha25, ah ok thanks
 * Mecha25 has helped 5 people in the last 10 minutes
<Agu10> how can i hot-sync my palm zire 72 in ubuntu?
<rvtcadmin> hi can anyone tell me the command to figure out what version of ubuntu i'm running?
 * Mecha25 gives himself a small round of applause
<thomcarter> how to change font size in kde apps running in gnome?
<Pici> rvtcadmin: lsb_release -a
<timsandtoms> Can I use an Ubuntu LiveCD to access my windows partition? I broke GRUB, I just need to get on and get my Firefox bookmarks, then I'll just reformat(Easier then fixin, and I wanna change the partition sizes anyways :P)
<pteeb> ScottWegner, do you use AIR to load the dd image once you've saved it? on a seperate ubuntu installation (say my laptop)
<ScottWegner> rvtcadmin: lsb_release -a
<randal> man this sucks
<Agu10> i tried the ubuntu-guide and some others tutorials, but i cant hot-sync my zire 72 palmOS
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: yes, but it's read only
<Agu10> anyone can help me?
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: Thats fine :D I just need to pull my bookmarks out. How do I go about doing it?
<Mecha25> randal: can you get into #xchat ?
<randal> alexunder
<Pici> randal: Please /join #xchat and ask there
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: I assume you're using the live cd now?
<l815> lol it's kind of ironic how my laptop seems to be running cooler with laptop-mode-tools uninstalled :P
<ScottWegner> pteeb: I'm not familiar with AIR.  What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<david123> is there a way to get the xfce window manager and environment without all the xubuntu programs while using gnome programs or taskbar?
<alexunder> yeh randal ?
<timsandtoms> Mecha25:Well, it's booting up right now on the other computer
<pteeb> ScottWegner, i want to copy my entire ubuntu installation, settings etc, and put it on my laptop.
<FAJALOU> david123: normally the programs and taskbar go along with the de
<rvtcadmin> scottWegner, thanks muchly :)
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: once it's loaded, your windows partition should appear as an icon on your desktop
<david123> FAJALOU: so no fish?
<FAJALOU> fish?  what is that?
<Agu10> ?????
<alexunder> hey.. what uptime do you usually have in ubuntu ?:D
<Agu10> could u help me?
<blah_blah> ...
<Pici> Agu10: Just ask
<ScottWegner> pteeb: Rather than copying your entire installation, you're better off copying just your /home directory.  This is because many settings are hardware-specific, and might not be compatible on different machines
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: And if it doesn't? It never has before... It's not an OEM version of XP, it's some Emachines version, doesn't always act normal
<david123> FAJALOU: he he its a saying i mean i can't just get xfce and the window managers?
<Agu10> Pici: i have already asked
<SixStringer> ...
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: you can try mounting it, there's a command
<Mecha25> one sec
<bobertdos> david123: Yes, install xubuntu-desktop using the terminal or Synaptic.
<pteeb> ScottWegner, good point. i'll have to just reconfigure everytrhing :'( poopie
<FAJALOU> david123: i wouldn't think so but you could try and give us the results :D
<FAJALOU> bobertdos: but that would install a bunch of programs too
<Agu10> i think my palm only hot syncs in windows
<david123> bobertdos: yeah and all the programs came with
<ScottWegner> pteeb: You could boot from the LiveCD on your laptop, use the Partition Editor to create your partition layout (with /home on a separate partition), and then copy the /home data from your other computer
<Agu10> because i tried with all the usb ports
<Agu10> and nothing
<david123> bobertdos: does xfce really use less resources?
<CTho> how do I get my microphone working?
<ScottWegner> pteeb: many programs will store their configuration files in your home directory, and those configuration files can generally be reused
<l815> david123, I'd say yes from my own experience
<rvtcadmin> Pici, thanks also.  didn't see you there
<bobbob1016> I'm sharing a folder via samba to an OSX leopard machine, and it says I don't have permissions to some folders in the share.  I did "sudo chmod -R 777 *" in that folder, and it didn't work, I tried chown, and it said I don't have permissions to change owner, with sudo.
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: look in /mnt, there should be a bunch of folders in there, you want either hda or sda, or possibly hdb or sdb.  Anyone know which?  you'll know it because the right one will give you the contents of the drive you want
<Logrusmage> Hey everyone, can anyone help me get my MythTV set up? I'm having a serious issue. It's not connecting to the mysql server. No idea what's wrong... any ideas?
<david123> l815: yes to what and how?
<akatsuki> hello, its possible to have ff version 2.0 and 3.0 at the same time? i need 2.0.. and beat come 3.0 come by default
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: Alright, thanks, I'll try that, brb
<Agu10> how do i connect my palm into ubuntu?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: are u trying to add a second frontend
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: scratch that, look in /media
<Pici> Agu10: Have you seen this? http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<daxroc> Evening all
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: or did u change the mysql ip from 127.0.0.1 to something else?
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: Ok, will do :P
<bobertdos> ﻿david123: The simplest answer is yes, because the desktop environment is not graphically intensive as Gnome or KDE. A lot of it has to do with the amount of RAM used.
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: I literally just installed it.
<daxroc> Any one know a solution to the newer sony laptop brightness issue with nvidia 8 series cards ?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  so, what does it say in the mythbackend about the host ip addresses
<Logrusmage> <kernel_ghost> so no
<david123> bobertdos: i get it so... even a complicated wallpaper uses lots of ram?
<Ben> Can somebody point me to a FAQ or something that explains setting up swapping files between a Windows host and an Ubuntu virtual machine (VMware)? It's driving me up the wall
<FAJALOU> !samba | Ben
<ubottu> Ben: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<akatsuki> hello, its possible to have ff version 2.0 and 3.0 at the same time? i need 2.0.. and beat come 3.0 come by default
<starchild> i have a drive with an oem copy of windows on it that i'm trying to load in another computer but i cant get it to mount in ubuntu since this isnt the drives original computer, any suggestions?
<Mecha25> ben: what VM software are you using?
<l815> david123,  well for one, Xfce is built to be lightweight
<bobertdos> akatsuki: I suppose you could install FF 2 using Mozilla's version. That way, it would sit separately in the opt directory. May I ask why you need version 2?
<ScottWegner> Is there any command to pipe terminal output to the GNOME clipboard?
<l815> david123,  and doesnt require compiz for basic effects like dropshadow and transparency
<david123> l815: do you know how i can install it without the programs?
<Mecha25> starchild: whatever timsandtoms gets working, should work for you, I suggest looking in /media, that's where I found mine
<SixStringer> You should be able to set up a share in your VM and map to it from Windows.
<bobertdos> ﻿david123: Yep
<Ben> Mecha25: WMware Workstation 6. I've heard a bit about Samba, I just need to know how to connect my 'real' HDD and the Ubuntu virtual one with it
<l815> david123,  from Ubuntu?
<Logrusmage> <kernel_ghost> no idea =/  Whenever I start the backend setup it gives me a "No upnp backends found". I go through the setupd process (changing nothing) and it gives me "Cannot log into server?"
<david123> <l815> yes
<qmr> Ben: have you used virtualbox?  I prefer it to vmware
<l815> david123,  you can run "sudo aptitude install xfce-core", although it might not be as pretty because it's vanilla
<Mecha25> ben: google "vmware Workstation samba share"
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost:  no idea =/  Whenever I start the backend setup it gives me a "No upnp backends found". I go through the setupd process (changing nothing) and it gives me "Cannot log into server?"
<grendal_prime> god i wish there was a simple html editor that would let me pop a few php scripts into it and then let me actually save the file as a php file.  Something like kompozer but that works correct
<akatsuki> because im taking an online class which the site does not support 3.0 but just 1 and 2
<l815> david123, vanilla meaning it is xfce as it was built, without xubuntu's modifications
<Mecha25> grendal_prime: there's always vim, hehehehe
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726680
<bobertdos> ﻿akatsuki: I see, well in that case, yes, I would get an old version from Mozilla and install it to opt.
<david123> <l815> what were xubuntu's modifications
<Agu10> this is a shit
<ericX> grendal try eclipse
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: looks like first u need to confirm mysql is running
<Mecha25> !language | Agu10
<FAJALOU> !language > Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> Agu10, please see my private message
<Agu10> i can not make hot-sync to work in ubuntu with my palm
<grendal_prime> vim...christ
<Mecha25> sorry agu10, double duty
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: can do, one sec
<ericX> I am developing Joomla apps with PHP, and I use eclipse with phpeclipse
<ericX> its okay
<Mecha25> grendal_prime: or gedit if you're feeling easy
<l815> david123, basic ones, like panel setup, and some applications
<akatsuki> thx bobertdos
<l815> david123, by all means install it and give it a shot, you can always remove it if you don't like :)
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: ran the command he ran... not getting anything back, just the carrot...
<grendal_prime> gedit..? i need something that gives me betther layout tools...i suck already at layout..
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: Actually, just found it in Computer under Places xD Figures, it had to be easy. Any idea where windows stores the firefox bookmarks?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  do /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Agu10> is there a way to connect the palm to the pc?
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: one sec, I can give you an exact path
<FAJALOU> timsandtoms: prolly in documents and settings
<ericX> grendal_prime: you can't really do a wyswig and php at the same time
<bobertdos> ﻿akatsuki: You're welcome
<ericX> even in dreamweaver it was eh
<boxy> if i have an app in /etc/application/app and i run it in that dir by ./app , how can I make it so that I can make that a "system" command and just run it as app in any directory, kind of like regular commands like apt-get,lcoate etc
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: can do
<Mecha25> grendal_prime: then it's either phpeclipse, vim, or emacs
<david123> <l815> i did and removed but now it gives me updates and when i removed it via terminal all the programs were still there
<Agu10> !es Mecha25
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es mecha25
<Agu10> !es | Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<l815> david123, did you use apt-get or aptitude?
<ScottWegner> boxy: Applications shouldn't be installed in /etc.  Rather, /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<ericX> grendal_prime you need to just setup your lamp environment and then check against the browser:
<bobertdos> ﻿boxy: You would add the directory your application is in to the PATH variable.
<Pupbuntu> hi, when i type "vncserver", it says it is starting one on :1, then :2, etc., but no vnc processes are actually running and (ergo) i cannot connect... any idea how to debug? the log seems empty
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: done
<Ben> Thanks for the advice Mecha25. qmr, I looked around before deciding on VMware, the tendency was toward preferring it over virtualbox. I'm still looking though, why would you recommend Virtualbox?
<ericX> or build it in html then throw the PHP in later, there are alternate froms of control statements and stuff that make it better to stick php into an html designed page
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  and u had no errors restarting it
<boxy> bobertdos how would i do that?
<ericX> or you can look into a template system
<Ben> Thanks for the advice Mecha25. qmr, I looked around before deciding on VMware, the tendency was toward preferring it over virtualbox. I'm still looking though, why would you recommend Virtualbox?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: nope
<boxy> ScottWegner ok thanks for that tip ill move it
<david123> <l815> didn't know it makes a difference i always use apt-get
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: one thing I would do as well is edit the /etc/my.cnf file and comment out the line that says bind address 127.0.0.1
<kernel_ghost> then restart mysql
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: sorry, what version of windows and firefox are you running?
<ericX> grendal: developing php+html is like python+glide
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: it'll depend on that
<ericX> not like VB
<Mecha25> Agu10: haha.
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: WinXP SP2, Firefox 2something
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: Ah, looking back I think I may have gotten an error
<ericX> I have never found a good app where you can do PHP code and web page layout at the same time
<l815> david123, i thought so too, but I've heard aptitude keeps better track of installs compared to apt-get
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: great, I'm running Firefox3 on vista... this could be tough
<bobertdos> ﻿boxy: Ubuntu has a very easy way of doing this.  /etc/environment is a special file Ubuntu has that allows a user to customize the user's PATH.
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost:  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<Logrusmage>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<Logrusmage>  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<Logrusmage>   My output.
<FloodBot1> Logrusmage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boxy> bobertdos ok thank you
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: you might google "firefox 2 windows XP bookmark location" and see if you can find anything
<Agu10> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: edit that my.cnf file
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: Ah, ok, will do :) Thanks for the help
<david123> <l815> okay thanks
<Agu10> thank u for nothing
<l815> david123, np
<bobertdos> boxy: PM me if you need help with that
<FAJALOU> !patience > Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10, please see my private message
<Mecha25> Agu10: sorry, nobody here knows the answer, we would help if we knew
<boxy> bobertdos ok thank you very much for your help
<Mecha25> Mecha25: my last palm pilot was a z22, it got stolen before I got ubuntu
<timsandtoms> Mecha25: Ok, got it :D Thanks!
<Mecha25> Agu10: my last palm pilot was a z22, it got stolen before I got ubuntu
<Mecha25> d'oh
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: can't seem to find the file =/
<bobertdos> ﻿ ﻿boxy: you're welcome
<Agu10> oh
<Mecha25> timsandtoms: no problem
<ericX> so my question for the night: I have a cavalry external drive with ntfs and ubuntu randomly will unmount the drive, like even if I am reading from the drive. I am often watching movies or copying files and the drive will just disappear, and unplugging/plugging does not bring it back, I have to reboot. So my question is, why is it randomly like spinning down or unmounting for other reasons, and how can I stop it? (Ubuntu 8.04 with laptop
<ericX> mode enabled)
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: sorry /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: nvrmnd it was in the mysql folder
<MXIIA> http://i37.tinypic.com/2w737k1.jpg best wallpaper ever!
<Mecha25> Agu10: you can search the ubuntu forums while you wait: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: delete the whole bind: line?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: dont delete, comment
<Agu10> Mecha25: i have already searched for my problem
<persian_x> can anyone help me with ALSA? I just did a partial upgrade and i dont have anymore sound.. please anyone?
<Agu10> but i get no too much solutions
<Mecha25> Agu10: I know how it is, it took me literally 3 weeks of tinkering to get dual monitors on my ATI card in ubuntu, keep at it, I now have it working and it's amazing, I guarantee you will too eventually
<dread> has anyone tried to run the storm botnet app (game0.exe, game1.exe, game2.exe, game3.exe, game4.exe, game5.exe) under wine or crossover?
<persian_x> can anyone help me with ALSA? I just did a partial upgrade and i dont have anymore sound
<amirman> ok, this is weird, i hooked up my 320 GB drive to my wireless modem through the networkable enclosure and it's on and everything but i have no idea how to see it or find it from my laptop.
<ericX> any help with my previous question on the randomly unmounting usb drives?
<bogeyman> got a ? can the remote desktop viewer view windows pcs?
<randal> I NEED SOME HELP GETING MY VID CARD WORKING
<Mecha25> persian_x, what do you mean partial downgrade?
<persian_x> partial upgrade
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: when I open the file with gedit its blank... I assume I'm doing something wrong?
<persian_x> by update manager
<bogeyman> like a windows server pc that uses remote desktop
<ericX> amirman you hooked it up through ethernet?
<Blaqlight> bogeyman, yes
<persian_x> it asked me to do a partial upgrade
<persian_x> and i did
<ScottWegner> bogeyman: On Windows, you can set up either VNC or Windows Remote Desktop.
<bogeyman> k i tried port for it and it wont load
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  well, i'd get on the terminal and do sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<randal> i have a old video card i dont know how to get it working
<Mecha25> persian_x:... that's odd, I've never heard of a partial upgrade
<amirman> ericX, the drive it hooked up via ethernet cable to my wireless router
<Blaqlight> windows remote desktop is only available in windows professional.
<Agu10> Mecha25: u have 2 monitors with ati working. but do u have compiz enabled?
<bogeyman> but i want to view the remote desktop on ubuntu
<ericX> okay, well go to the Places -> Network
<Blaqlight> or higher. xp home and lower is without.
<Mecha25> Agu10: that was the tough part, and yes!!! :D
<ericX> your drive is probably running SMB
<randal> anyone i need help geting my vid card working
<bogeyman> i got a server running win2k3
<ericX> what model is it?
<bogeyman> i need to use remote desktop viewer or something to view it from ubuntu
<bogeyman> how cna i view it on ubuntu is my ?
<Agu10> Mecha25: how do u do it? how did u enable compiz and use dual monitors with ati?
<ScottWegner> bogeyman: your best bet is to set up a VNC server on the Windows machine (search for ultravnc to install on Windows).  Once that is up and running, you can use Remote Desktop Viewer under Ubuntu to connect
<Agu10> Mecha25: i have an ati too, and two monitors
<Blaqlight> bogeyman, there are several... tight VNC
<persian_x> can anyone help me with ALSA? I just did a partial upgrade and i dont have anymore sound.. please anyone?
<Agu10> Mecha25: could u help me?
<amirman> ericX: smb sounds right because if i go to places then network, the windows network i arrive at smb:// but it wont even let me create a folder there
<Mecha25> Agu10:  Like I said, 3 weeks of breaking /etc/X11/xorg.conf in every way possibly imagineable, a full reinstall, and finally just some plain luck
<ericX> it should list some computers
<randal> i need some help with my video card
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: ok, done
<ericX> you can check to see if the drive has an IP in your wireless routers configuration, check the dhcp pool
<Mecha25> Agu10: the best I can offer is my xorg.conf, I still don't know how I really did it
<randal> can anyone help with my old nivida video card
<Agu10> Mecha25: don't u see everything white in your desktop?
<ericX> then you can navigate to it as the path in nautilus
<amirman> ericX: how do i do that?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: try again now
<FAJALOU> randal:  i have a GeForce 6200?
<Agu10> well, send me your xorg.conf
<Agu10> i will try it
<amirman> ericX: how do i find the ip address for the drive?
<ericX> you never had to setup your wireless rotuer, depends on the model
<Mecha25> Agu10: one second, I'll send you a link, it's too long to type in, and I'll only send you the parts you need
<qiukun> 有人用horde吗？
<ericX> well, there should be a page in the web admin for the router that shows which dhcp addresses are assigned
<ericX> hopefully you know which ones are for your other pcs and devices, see if there is a new one
<Agu10> Mecha25: ok
<amirman> ericX: oh yes, i know where that is thanks, i'll be back i'm sure
<ericX> that way we know it is connected to the network
<Mecha25> Agu10: first off, you need to install ATI Catalyst Control from Add/Remove programs
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: same thing happens...
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: ok, did u add the myth packages to an existing ubuntu install, or did u use mythbuntu
<ericX> so anyone can provide help with my randomly unmounting usb drive, it always auto-remounts with a new path too
<ericX> or better yet can someone just explain to me where the automounting magic takes places in ubuntu/gnome
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: added em
<bobertdos> ﻿randal: You can't display anything at all with it?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  can i ask the exact command u used to install
<Agu10> Mecha25: ok, now what
<amirman> ericX: it's not in my dhcp client list because it's not connected wirelessly, it's connected with a lan cable, where should i look to find the ip for it?
<Mecha25> Agu10: I'm putting together the sections of the xorg.conf that you will need, give me a bit
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: sudo apt-get install mythtv
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  ok, do this
<Agu10> ok
<ericX> well if its connected with a cable, it should still get an address from dhcp
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  sudo apt-get install myth*
<ericX> dhcp does not correlate directly to wireless
<ericX> if your router and modem one box?
<bbarton> can someone help a full blodded linux noob install a program??
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: this is gonna take awhile... heh...
<Blaqlight> bbarton, whats the problem
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  it may, shouldnt be too bad but
<Agu10> Mecha25: how are u sending it to me
<pvl1> any ati bigdesktop users?
<bbarton> trying to install google earth... have no idia how to install bins lol
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: its reading at half an hour right now, not so bad.
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: for the record mythbuntu is an excellent distro for making this a little easier those guys have done a wonderful job on it
<amirman> ericX: my wireless router is connected to my modem, it's not the same unit
<venger> anyone know if there's a pre 9.0.115.0 version of flashplayer (if i have the versioning right) ?  while flash 10 beta is better framerates i still experience screen tearing .  tried nvidia-settings toggle v-sync etc with no luck
<Blaqlight> bbarton, I believe you have to change it to executable first.
<Lynet> amirman: Did the enclosure have any kind of documentation?
<bbarton> still lost blaqlight
<Mecha25> Agu10: through pastebin, it'll be a link, sorry this is taking so long
<ericX> okay, so router has  a port connected to the modem, the rest of the ports are on the same lan segment as your wireless (same network)
<whileimhere> Is there a channel for wireless issues on ubuntu?
<Agu10> ok
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: unfortunately, I have a lot on this sytem I don't want to lose, and not nearly enough space/time to back it all up. Are you saying I should make a sperate partition just for mythtv?
<ericX> amirman are you using a home made thing or a commerical nas?
<amirman> Lynet: i bought it secondhand off of ebay, i think i can find documentation online though, i just thought there may be something simple to it that i'm missing
<Blaqlight> I have to see what the site you downloaded the program says you should do
<qfour20> Hi everybody.  I have a thinkpad that had been working quite well until very recently.  Now, for some reason, the wireless no longer works on her.  When I do "iwconfig" it says "no wireless extensions" on all the interfaces it shows, none of which are the actual wireless adapter.  Also, dmesg tells me that the airo driver was loaded.  What am I missing here?
<bbarton> i have been a win user for 15 yrs...... it's like switching from cigarrettes to clean air lol
<bobertdos> ﻿whileimhere: I'm not aware of a particular channel. We're more than happy to help with wireless here. What can we do for you?
<amirman> ericX: what's nas?
<reind> I have an intel g35 chipset based mb (asus p5evm-hdmi) and ive connected it to my lcd, but i cant get it to work at my tvs native res 1366x768. I've added this to xorg.conf but when i start gnome it goes to 1280x720 (which doesnt display properly). If I use the vga (rather than hdmi) port it works correctly though, any ideas?
<ericX> network attached storage
<ericX> who makes your box
<amirman> ericX: it's commercial
<ericX> name?
<Mecha25> Agu10: ok, here you go
<ericX> wordlbook, iomega?
<whileimhere> My friend has a new Dell XPS m1530 laptop. Its really sweet but we cannot get the wireless to work on it. I cannot seem to find an inf for the NDISwrapper so I cannot even do that.
<Mecha25> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27380/
<bbarton> the site doesn't give any install info..
<utarpradesh> how do I enable Webcam Functionality  in Ubuntu??? what drivers do I need to search for and download in Synaptic??
<Blaqlight> bbarton, it does. I used it too install it before. hang on
<Mecha25> Agu10: that is NOT a complete xorg.conf, you need to merge those sections with your current ones.  if you need help, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste in the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bbarton> ii tried this: chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<bbarton> it says file not found...
<amirman> ericX: i had to do some maneuvering to get to it behind the chair, NetDisk NDAS , ND series
<Agu10> ok, Mecha25
<venger> reind, did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if DPMS output still showed that was a valid resolution?
<Ganandorf> hi guys i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 64bit on my 320 gig hard drive but having a hard time configuring the graphics for compiz fusion
<Ganandorf> how do i enable it
<oobe> utarpradesh, i dont know much about webcams but if its a usb one the you probably need to have it plugged in at boot
<ericX> http://www.ximeta.com/web/technology/ndas/technologie10_en.php
<bpmarkham> can anyone help me with a podencoder issue?
<AbstortedMinds> is it recommended to install apache from apt-get install apache2 or should i do dpkg
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: no not at all
<Blaqlight> bbarton, then try sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: just saying if u deploy more front ends etc, mythbuntu should be considered
<AbstortedMinds> and whats the difference between dpkg and apt-get and aptitude install
<utarpradesh> oobe: it is plugged in
<utarpradesh> always
<Johnny> how do i get a performance desklet working?
<oobe> utarpradesh, and you should also check /var/log/messages dmesg lsmod to see if already has been detected and just not configured
<ericX> that is the site, it either has to have a dhcp client or a default static ip
<Johnny> or whats the name of one
<Blaqlight> you should get a dialog about some legal stuff if it runs.
<ericX> there would be no other way to access and work with it
<Dedi> anyone here got a "nv"-driver multi screen xorg.conf?
<bbarton> Blaqlight : says command not found..
<amirman> ericX: so what can i do? how can i give it a static ip?
<oobe> utarpradesh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<DarkAudit> Johnny: what are you wanting to monitor?
<bobertdos> ﻿whileimhere: You know, for most of the installers, the files get extracted to a temporary directory. So technically, it would probably be possible to find the inf.
<digitalsky> hi everyone
<amirman> ericX: or does it already have one?
<ericX> I am not sure, my guess is it should be trying to connect with dhcp
<huba1> Anyone with thinkpad T61 here?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: ah, thanks. Well I guess I gotta wait for my DL to finish.
<Ganandorf> in appearance i choose extra but it tells me to enable nvidia accelerated graphics driver latest cards
<ericX> are you sure you didn't see it assign an address?
<digitalsky> I'm hoping to get some help on setting up my ubuntu 8.04 server w/ apache2 as a proxy
<Johnny> cpu performance , disk space, wireless etc
<purplestar> hi
<purplestar> how can I play this website video using Hardy? http://news.ninemsn.com.au/livestreaming/sydney/
<bazz> the current behaviour of any of my (gtk) filechooser widgets is that when i type a "~" it turns into [myname]/  this is wrong,  it should be /home/[myname]   any way to fix this?
<utarpradesh> thanks oobe
<Johnny> also what is that clock desklet called
<Ganandorf> but when i do my screen resolution goes down to 620 * 680
<amirman> ericX: it wasn't showing on the dhcp client list on my router
<Ganandorf> and cant go any higher
<oobe> utarpradesh,  took me 3 secs to find in google
<qfour20> huba1: I have a T40
<bpmarkham> ﻿can anyone help me with a podencoder issue?
<Dedi> huba1: hehe yeah since 3 days :D
<digitalsky> the proxy works but i sometimes get outdated pages. does anyone know why that might be? ( I only have mod_proxy and not the cache stuff)
<purplestar> it says Silverlight and Windows Media player.  Any way to play it using Firefox in Hardy?
<ericX> then this is not like a linux thing, its not getting an IP, you gotta check the manual for the box on this
<whileimhere> bobertdos: I have tried that from dells official download and everything was cryptic and made no sense as far as file names.
<ericX> sorry, can't do much more than that from here
<DarkAudit> Johnny: I use screenlets ('cause gdesklets doesn't work in 64-bit) and use the watermark screenlet... it can monitor just about all of those
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: yes, for now u wait :)
<huba1> hmm, how is your thinkpad wireless treat you?
<amirman> ericX: thanks anyway
<randal> fajalou
<Blaqlight> bbarton, Im sorry its taking so long my connection is slow :(
<huba1> Mine seems choppy at times, disconnect me for no reason.
<WalloO> bpmarkham, you want to encode video for ipod?
<Johnny> sorry im new to this DarkAudit i dont really understand
<bigbadjesus__> i cant get mine to work at all using ndiswrapper
<oobe> purplestar, looks like you just need the flashplugin non free
<randal> FAJALOU
<gregbrady> how to install kde 4 on ubuntu?
<oobe> purplestar, aptitude  search flash
<huba1> purplestar: I can play it just fine
<bigbadjesus__> i have intel 3945
<Johnny> i've installed screenlets DarkAudit
<qfour20> huba1: wireless was flawless for about a year with gentoo, debian and ubuntu
<DarkAudit> I set one for CPU, another for memory, another for network throughput, rinse, repeat
<CTho> http://pastebin.com/m3397fdf4 why is this mount failing?
<Dedi> huba1: it works fine under linux but had big problems with vista today
<qfour20> huba1: then about a week ago, it stopped altogether
<bpmarkham> WalloO: yes i'm having issues with podencoder. i've tried mp4ize but i like how podencoder formats the output. how can you help me?
<bigbadjesus__> what driver do you use qfour20?
<Johnny> how do i get it working
<randal> FAJALOU
<bobertdos> ﻿whileimhere: I suppose if I switched to Windows, I could help you take a look. Ndiswrapper is really the only way to handle this.
<qfour20> bigbadjesus__: I was using airo
<purplestar> oobe: ok
<qfour20> bigbadjesus__: dmesg still says that airo loaded
<Blaqlight> bbarton, here http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&src=top5&lev=topic
<qfour20> bigbadjesus__: but the device is no longer there
<purplestar> huba1: how does it play for you?  theres no video playing till later LOL
<purplestar> huba1: you were caught lying
<bpmarkham> @ WalloO or do you have another suggestion?
<whileimhere> bobertdos: That is cool but you dont need to. I need a break from this thing anyways.
<oobe> CTho, looks like you need to boot into windows and shutdown again
<WalloO> bpmarkham, I use this way of doing: http://computersstoneage.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-convert-your-video-to-work-on.html
<purplestar> huba1: its a live NEWS streaming, and it hasnt started yet!  its BLANK no video is streaming yet! you were just BUSTED LYING :(
<CTho> oobe: the laptop this drive came from is dead dead dead
<whileimhere> bobertdos I will try downloading it again and looking.
<gregbrady> anyone?  kde install?  sorry for asking.
<CTho> oobe: turns out i needed to add -o force
<bobertdos> ﻿whileimhere: alright, PM me if you change your mind
<oobe> CTho, cool
<huba1> purplestar: well, at least my windows media player addon works.
<purplestar> <huba1> purplestar: I can play it just fine <--- thats impossible as the live news streaming hasnt began yet!  LIAR :(
<huba1> purplestar: I thought that is what you wanted to know.]
<whileimhere> bobertdos thanks cool
<DarkAudit> Johnny: get the screenlet package from the Intrepid repo... the Hardy one is old and buggy...
<WalloO> Johnny, have you used WaterMark screenlet?
<bbarton> Blaqlight: Thanks I'll try that out
<purplestar> huba1: realise this.. if you lie you will always get busted, sooner or later
<bpmarkham> @ WalloO Thanks! i'll give it a shot!
<gregbrady> ok, thanks....
<mikexstudios> Hi all, I'm trying to execute this python script by having the shebang line call the python interpreter (with -u argument to python, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/27384/). However, I get the error message: "/usr/bin/env: python -u: No such file or directory". Is there a way around this? (Note that I need to use env to invoke python.)
<huba1> damn what an ass.
<DarkAudit> There's a link to the Watermark screenlet on the screenlet home page
<oobe> what a rude man purplestar was
<bloodrock> DarkAudit, i think you'll have to show him how to add that repo lol
<Johnny> no WalloO im totally new to desklets or screenlets
<Johnny> im not quite sure how to work them
<DarkAudit> bloodrock: I went through the web site :)
<Johnny> DarkAudit, i got the gutsy one
<mikexstudios> To clarify, I somehow need to get linux to parse the shebang line as: #!"/usr/bin/env python" -u instead of #!/usr/bin/env "python -u"
<Johnny> is there already a new distro
<WalloO> Johnny, I coded watermark screenlet. If you want to try it... :)  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WaterMark+system+information?content=71960
<DarkAudit> Johnny: Hardy Heron is the current release
<DarkAudit> Intrepid Ibis is next
<blackghost> hi all
<bloodrock> DarkAudit, it's ibex
<Johnny> yes WalloO thats what i want
<Johnny> how do i get it working?
<DarkAudit> bloodrock: OOPS :)
<blackghost> any one know the openwrt ?
<bloodrock> they put out alpha 2 yesterday or day b4
<DarkAudit> WalloO: that's yours? \o/ _o_ \o/ _o_
<WalloO> Johnny, just extraxt it in ~/.screenlets then go in ~/.screenlets/WaterMark and run WaterMarkScreenlet.py
<Johnny> alright
<Johnny> is that how you install all screenlets?
<WalloO> DarkAudit, yes it is. The design sucks, but It can report many things... :)
<WalloO> Johnny, maybe you can install it from the screenlets manager interface to
<Ganandorf> hi guys in 64bit how do i get compiz fusion working
<Johnny> where would that be WalloO
<DarkAudit> WalloO: I've got them lining the right edge of the screen :)
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, install CCSM
<Johnny> this is my first time ever installing a screenlet or using one
<Ganandorf> whats that
<huba1> how do you make compiz work under 8.0.4?
<WalloO> maybe in menu->preferences->screenlets
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, compiz control settings manager
<arvind_khadri> !compiz | huba1 , Ganandorf
<ubottu> huba1 , Ganandorf: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<blackghost> this is my first time on ubuntu and i wana work with openwrt any one can help me installing it. PLZ
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | blackghost
<Johnny> i dont see anything for screenlets in the prefs WalloO
<Ganandorf> i had intalled advaced desktop settings
<ubottu> blackghost: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Johnny> whats its name from the command line
<Ganandorf> is that the same as ccsm
<DarkAudit> johnny: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gnome/screenlets is the latest release of Screenlets
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fank> I'm having trouble getting TV-out to work with my nVidia card. the box is checked in 'hardware drivers'
<arvind_khadri> !tab | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<WalloO> DarkAudit, you see me flattered about that... :) Originaly I did it only for me, but shared it... :)
<DarkAudit> the daemon will be in the menu
<puller> can I please get some help gettign my wifi to work on my dell laptop
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, no..
<DarkAudit> WalloO: it's better than any of the pre-installed ones
<WalloO> Johnny, in Menu->Accessories->Screenlets?
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, what exactly had you installed...
<Ganandorf> so the procedure is different for 64bit than in 32bit cause i have it working in my 32 bit install arvind_khadri
<Johnny> ok theres gdesklets no screenlets
<Shadowpillar> anyone here have experience with likewise-open?
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, no its the same everywhere...you just need to install the CCSM thats it...
<WalloO> DarkAudit, I like the capability to control my fans to slow them down and get my computer silent while keeping an eye on my sysrtem temperature... :) Yoiu can even controle graphic card overclocking or CPU too... :)
<glitsj16> mikexstudios: have you tried using the 'PYTHONUNBUFFERED' environment var instead of the -u switch ?
<WalloO> Johnny, you have to install screenlets framework from screenlets.org web site
<fank> Can someone help me with my nVidia card?
<Sorlag> clear
<mikexstudios> glitsj16: thanks, I'll look into it
<randal> I need help to get my old video card working my problem is when i try to turn visural effects on it wont turn on it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<Ganandorf> o ok i did install that i think i installed compiz configurations settings manager and the advance desktop settings was available after arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<randal> I need help to get my old video card working my problem is when i try to turn visural effects on it wont turn on it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<bloodrock> rand
<Mecha25> randal: your card is probably just too slow
<Ganandorf> but when i tick the box in hardware drivers to activate the extra settings in apperance my screen resolution goes down to 620*680 arvind_khadri
<djinndrache> anyone can help me? i want to get the taskbar in the bottom away
<Pici> randal: What video card do you have?
<randal> NO ITS NOT TOO SLOW
<Ganandorf> its installed arvind_khadri
<Johnny> how do i update a single package
<jibads> I am running hardy and have a ipod classic 80gig but for some reason amarok doesn'
<gnuB_Chris> fank:  what's up with your nvidia
<randal> soory for capps
<randal> um
<Mecha25> randal: no need to shout, what are the specs?
<Shadowpillar> anyone here have experience with likewise-open?
<randal> its haveing a problem
<jibads> I am running hardy and have a ipod classic 80gig but for some reason amarok doesn't want to write to the database correctly is there any sort of work around for this
<jibads> ?
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, :) you should have mentioned the card earlier...anyways what card is t
<Johnny> it says i need python-central but i already have it
<randal> how can i install drivers for it
<randal> its nivida
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bloodrock> randal, most likely your video won't handle it
<Pici> randal: What video card do you have?
<Pici> randal: What model?
<bogeyman> k what client do i use to connect to a pc that has vnc?
<randal> idk acactly all i know its nivida
<Ganandorf> nvidia 8600 arvind_khadri
<bogeyman> i cant get one to come up
<fank> hey gnuB_Chris, i can't get tv-out to work
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, do you have the drivers...if not use envy-ng
<fank> the box is checked in the 'hardware drivers' screen
<gnuB_Chris> what version of nvidia do you have loaded now?
<arvind_khadri> !envy-ng | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<arvind_khadri> !envy | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<amicrawler> intel drivers don;t work on 8.04
<Mecha25> randal: be right back
<puller> can i get help with my Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-card
<Ganandorf> i installed the glx nvidia drivers new
<reind> can anyone point to a good guide to getting alsa working? I have an intel hd audio device and alsamixer gives "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<Ganandorf> do i have to change that arvind_khadri
<fank> i'm not sure gnub, can i find that in the terminal?
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, so now do you have proper resolution when you change it to the restricted drivers..
<emosamurai> I have a computer with an athlon 64-bit x2 chip. What kind of assembly language does it use?
<randal> should i install glx nivida drivers
<gnuB_Chris> fank: do you have a gui installed?
<Ganandorf> wait what do i do leave the drivers i have or switch them to envy arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> emosamurai, there are no kinds of Assembly language...it follows the instruction set of x86
<WalloO> Johnny, when you speak, start with the name of the person you want to talk to. This will higlight the sentence in the irc client of the person you talk to.
<Zamadatx> ﻿﻿ i just got openttd and am wondering where i can get ttd at so i can run it
<bogeyman> ?? win32 codecs
<fank> i have no idea, really new to all of this
<bogeyman> ? win32
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, switch to envy as that worked for me
<WalloO> Johnny, maybe your version of python central is too hold
<bogeyman> lol whats the command?
<bogeyman> ?? win32
<bogeyman> grr
<bogeyman> rlol
<Zamadatx> ﻿﻿ i just got openttd and am wondering where i can get ttd at so i can run it
<gnuB_Chris> fank: do you have a graphica desktop, or are you in shell (command line mode)?
<randal> whats the code to install advance desktop settings
<puller> can i get help with my Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-card
<bogeyman> whats the command for the bot?
<Ganandorf> ok cool well i will have to reboot to select that hd to boot thanks alot arvind_khadri if i have any more probs i will return
<bogeyman> ??
<Johnny> i know WalloO how do i update it and it alone
<arvind_khadri> Ganandorf, sure :)
<fank> graphica
<arvind_khadri> randal, , sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<WalloO> randal, look for compiz-fusion in synaptic and instal it including the manager
<bogeyman> compiz fusion is awesome im on it now
<Johnny> i dont want to upgrade my distro just yet since i've had a major problem every time i've dist-upgrade
<gnuB_Chris> look in your system menu and start synaptic
<WalloO> Johnny, I don't know. Maybe your ubuntu version is hold, and updating to hardy heron (v8.04) may help
<bulent> google-eart kurulum nasıl
<DarkAudit> WalloO: the python-central in gutsy is older than the requirement for the intrepid version of screenlets I pointed him to :(
<arvind_khadri> !en | bulent
<ubottu> bulent: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bulent> yardım lütfen
<fank> please continue
<WalloO> Johnny, try to install version 0.12 and not 0.1.2 it may work.
<gnuB_Chris> you should be able to chose show installed packages.
<WalloO> Johnny, the versiuon of screenlets
<emosamurai> arvind_khadri: So if I have an athlon 64-bit x2 chip, then I can run I32 on it?
<gnuB_Chris> find nvidia
<emosamurai> I don't know what I'm talking about; please fill in the holes.
<bulent> google-earth install how to
<WalloO> Johnny, upgrading a distro sucks. Reinstall from scratch. It will avaoid meny issues
<arvind_khadri> emosamurai, yeah you can... 32 bit can run in 64 bit but not the vice-versa
<arvind_khadri> !medibuntu| bull
<ubottu> bull: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arvind_khadri> !medibuntu| bulent
<ubottu> bulent: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Johnny> i know i dont have hardy cd yet
 * arvind_khadri says sorry ....
<fank> i see about 30 packages for nvidia, none are checked
<randal> how do i install glx nivida drivers
<bogeyman> !win32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32
<bogeyman> !w32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32
<bogeyman> !win32 codecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 codecs
<DarkAudit> !pod bay doors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pod bay doors
<arvind_khadri> bulent, for installing google-earth enable medibuntu
<fank> lol
<bogeyman> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<puller> can i get help with my Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-card
<gnuB_Chris> fank:  what's the first one you see
<randal> I need help with my video card
<WalloO> randal, menu->Administration->hadrware drivers
<fank> nvidia-cg-toolkit
<randal> WalloO:  there enabled but its doesent let me enable visual effects
<bobertdos> ﻿bogeyman: Our bot is not very intelligent :D
<glitsj16> bogeyman: looking for w32codecs perhaps ?
<WalloO> randal, in here, you should have your nvidia card listed' Just switch the red buton to green, then restart and it will work
<Shadowpillar> !likewise
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likewise
<Shadowpillar> !likewise-open
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likewise-open
<randal> WalloO: its allready green
<DarkAudit> WalloO: at first glance the hardy python-central package doesn't have any dependencies that are newer in Hardy than they are in gutsy
<Shadowpillar> !activedirectory
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<bobertdos> Watch this: !medibuntu | bogeyman
<WalloO> randal.... hmmmm... do you want a xorg.conf which works?
<gnuB_Chris> fank: close synaptic and let's use wallo's suggestion.  if the hardware is recognized it wil lbe easier to do there.
<randal> WalloO:  but doesent let me enable visural effects
<elementz> looking for a way to print a list of pdf files from the batch. it would be nice, if i could pass all *.pdf files to cups and make it print all those files in a batch
<elementz> any ideas if that is possible?
<randal> WalloO:  whats that sure
<bulent> is there any turkish man in there please help !  abouth the google-earth installing
<WalloO> DarkAudit, ok.
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | bogeyman
<gnuB_Chris> fank:  go to System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<ubottu> bogeyman: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<randal> WalloO:  xorg.conf whats do i do with this
<bobertdos> ﻿bogeyman: THAT is what you need
<fank> please continue
<gnuB_Chris> fank: see if there is an nvidia listing as not enabled
<puller> can i get help with my Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-card?
<bogeyman> yea do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bogeyman> i got it now ty
<arvind_khadri> randal, are you using restricted-drivers??
<elementz> *edit looking for a way to print a list of pdf files from the *console*. it would be nice, if i could pass all *.pdf files to cups and make it print all those files in a batch
<WalloO> randal, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, do you have a line like: Load		"glx"          in section "Module"?
<fank> i see 3 things, one of which reads 'NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards). it is enabled and in use.
<hmuller> dosemu, having problems using xcopy.  xcopy won't copy a directory, only a file, even with /s switch.  Any help tonight?
<bobertdos> ﻿puller: What is the precise model of your Dell?
<gnuB_Chris> ok. so the driver is enabled.  what problem ar eyou having
<randal> WalloO:  Section "Module"
<randal> 	Load		"glx"
<hlfshell> how do i add a program to startup when i loginto ubuntu?
<randal> arvind_khadri:  whats restricted drivers i dont know
<puller> bobertdos: dell xps m1530
<fank> i can not get TV-out to work
<gnuB_Chris> hlfshell:  search forums for local.rc
<utarpradesh> auslaender raus
<bobertdos> ﻿hlfshell: System->Preferences->Sessions
<randal> wall what do i do
<bogeyman> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<hlfshell> ty :-)
<randal> WalloO:  what do i do i have this line Section "Module"
<randal> 	Load		"glx"
<arvind_khadri> hlfshell, go to system->preferences->sessions there use the add button to add what you want to
<hlfshell> thanks all!
<arvind_khadri> bobertdos, :) quicker haan
<bobertdos> ﻿puller: Someone asked about the exact same thing ten minutes ago, :D
<gnuB_Chris> fank:  oh, right.  ok.  it may be that that functionality wasn't built into the linux driver.
<randal> WalloO:  you there
<WalloO> randal, in section device, do you have a line:   Driver		"nvidia"  ?
<gnuB_Chris> you might look for forums specific to that card
<bobertdos> ﻿puller: Somehow, we'll have to muck our way through Dell's installer to find the inf file it extracts to the temporary directory.
<puller> bobertdos: it probably wa sme no one has helped yet so i have been re askign every so often, are you willign to try an dhelp me out here
<puller> bobertdos: ok so i dont know how to do that
<CaptainMorgan> I just saw on distrowatch that 8.10 Alpha 2 is already released.... crazy! now, I run a server for my current 8.04, does this mean I am supported for the next five years with only 8.04? or can I upgrade to 8.10 and still retain the LTS 5 year support plan?
<hmuller> CaptainMorgan:  Keep drinking the rum and wait for Alpha 3
<Dr_willis_> tv out on an nvidia cards. - ive found it deopends on the cards. with some of my systems one had to have the TV (svideo) plugged in to the tv. when the system booted. and the card would default to cloning to the tv. (which was handy) with some other cards I had to use twinview to tell it to clone tv/monitor
<arvind_khadri> CaptainMorgan, :P nope
<bobertdos> ﻿ puller: yes I am
<Pici> CaptainMorgan: Yes, 5 years for 8.04, but by the time the support runs out, a new LTS will be out.
<puller> bobertdos: great thamks
<CaptainMorgan> arvind_khadri, so I need to keep the server at 8.04 ?
<bobertdos> ﻿ puller: except I'm not in Windows at the moment :D
<fank> is there any way to find this out? i can't find anything nvidia related in terms of preferences. nothing like the screen that you can see on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<CaptainMorgan> yea, cool Pici  thanks!
<arvind_khadri> CaptainMorgan, ya if you want support for 5 yers
<randal> WalloO: Section "Device"
<randal> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<randal> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<fank> oh alright.
<randal> WalloO:  yes i have that line
<randal> WalloO:  now what
<puller> bobertdos: why do you need to be in windows to help me with a linux wireless
<gnuB_Chris> fank: look at Dr_willis_ post at 20:36.  he posted something about tv outs on nvidia
<randal> WalloO: so now what
<bobertdos> ﻿puller: because I want to help search through the installer files to help you find the inf you need.
<puller> bobertdos: ok i just dont get how windows install files can help us on linux
<WalloO> randal, I don't really know. It seems to be like my system. But mine works without doing anything special
<purplestar> is there a program for Hardy that allows me to play mpg through my webcam?
<Matthew12> I haven't worked with "sessions" before. Can someone tell me how to make Cairo Dock open on startup?
<arvind_khadri> randal, install envy and then you can use compiz i feel
<Mecha25> randal, you need to check the model of the video card, if it's older than about 2 years, it probably just can't handle desktop effects
<zod21> yeah
<hmuller> dosemu anyone?
<zod21> just add the command to run it from terminal in sessions
<randal> arvind_khadri: whats envy give me the full code plz
<zod21> its really simple
<bulent> anyone help me please ? google-earth installing how to ?
<arvind_khadri> !envy | randal
<ubottu> randal: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<purplestar> any webcam program for Hardy that allows special affects etc?
<bobertdos> ﻿puller: Oh, then I guess I'll explain that first. There is a utility available with Ubuntu called ndiswrapper. It uses XP inf files to install drivers for wireless cards in Ubuntu.
<spork969> I just downloaded a program called jUploadr from sourceforge. it is a tar.gz package. what do i do to install it?
<arvind_khadri> spork969, its a source you need to compile it
<zod21> ./configure make make install
<puller> bobertdos: ok thanks, i am tryign to learn a little on the way to
<spork969> arvind_khadri: how?
<randal> arvind_khadri: how do i install it
<zod21> do that after you cd into it
<randal> arvind_khadri:  evny what do i do
<LSD|Ninja> spork969: tried searching for it in synaptic? someone may have done the hard work for you already...
<purplestar> whats a good webcam program for Hardy please?
<arvind_khadri> spork969, before doing that check the repo's once for that package
<gnuB_Chris> spork969: you have to untar then follow the readmi
<arvind_khadri> randal, sudo apt-get install envy
<zod21> IF YOU WANT TO KNOW HOW TO INSTALL PROGRAMS OR ADD SOMETHING TO STARTUP JOIN THIS CHAT
<purplestar> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zod21> ubuntu21
<Pici> !caps | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<djinndrache> how to make an apllication autostart on ubuntu start?
<spork969> LSD|Ninja, arvind_khadri, thanks
<flamedryad> hi ya'll
<zod21> im not shouting i just wanted people to see it
<zod21> haha
<Pici> zod21: And please don't advertize other channels in here/.
<Matthew12> zod21 I don't know what the command for cairo dock is
<arvind_khadri> spork969, :) welcome...anyways whats the package abt?
<djinndrache> how to make an apllication autostart on ubuntu start in gnome?
<LSD|Ninja> djinndrache: System -> Something -> Session
<Pici> !startup | djinndrache
<zod21> why i cant explain how to show you with all these people joining and shit
<ubottu> djinndrache: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LSD|Ninja> (I forget whether its preferences or admin)
<djinndrache> thx!
<arvind_khadri> LSD|Ninja, :D
<randal> arvind_khadri: dawn@dawn-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install envy
<randal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<randal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<randal> dawn@dawn-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install envy
<randal> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> Building dependency tree
<purplestar> !webcam special effects
<ubottu> purplestar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Johnny> i cant get gnome to install these icons
 * arvind_khadri feels as if the questions are on a rendezvous
<spork969> ok its not in synaptic. what now?
<purplestar> !webcam effects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam effects
<Johnny> it says the file format is invalid but its a tar.gz
<purplestar> !manycam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manycam
<spork969> arvind_khadri: not in synaptic
<glitsj16> Matthew12: one way to find out those commands is by looking into the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications (the Exec= line) .. use that command in sessions and you're good to go
<CostaRicanQuaker> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arvind_khadri> spork969, what does is it actually do the package?
<sdakak> Usplash question: Through the startup manager I changed the usplash to the .xpm files that I want. When Ubuntu shuts down I get the new usplash but when ubuntu boots I get the old ubuntu usplash. How do I correct it?
<fank> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<gnuB_Chris> spork969: tar -vfz the gz file
<spork969> arvind_khadri: oh, it allows you to upload pictures to flickr without opening firefox and logging in
<Matthew12> glitsj16: thanks. You always have good answers
<gnuB_Chris> spork969: then follow the README
<randal> arvind_khadri:  now what
<arvind_khadri> spork969, oh ok,...just extract the folder you downloaded in /usr/share
<bobertdos> puller: I'll be back
<sdakak> Usplash gone awry.
<puller> bobertdos: ok message me when ur back. ho wlong shoudl it be
<arvind_khadri> spork969, then follow the steps in readme to install it :)
<glitsj16> Matthew12: thx, you have good questions lol, i don't believe in spoon-feeding, after a line scrolls offscreen the person is left blind, trying to get the logic across i guess ;)
<spork969> arvind_khadri: k thanks
<bobertdos> puller: just a couple minutes
<Johnny> hwo do i install an icon theme in tar.gz format?
<arvind_khadri> randal, open envy...install the drivers
<kevinO> !es
<puller> bobertdos: ok just chekcign if i coudl go get some snakcs
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kevinO> !es
<arvind_khadri> spork969, welcome :)
<gnuB_Chris> johnny: all files.gz are gzipped. you have to unzip them
<fank> !tnt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnt
<atma_> some one help me with transfering files to a windows box ?
<arvind_khadri> !anyone| atma_
<ubottu> atma_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gnuB_Chris> ubottu:  tnt = trinitrotolulene...dynomite
<spork969> arvind_khadri: An error occured while extracting files.
<ubottu> gnuB_Chris: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvind_khadri> !paste | spork969
<ubottu> spork969: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Hew> Hey guys. Where are GPG keys stored in my home dir? ie. which folder do I copy if I want to transfer my keys to a new home dir? Thanks in advance.
<arvind_khadri> spork969, paste it there and give the address
<Johnny> gnuB_Chris, the question was how do i install an icon theme in tar.gz
<randal> arvind_khadri:  the code didnt work so i got sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-qt envyng-gtk and its installing so now what
<eduardojm> hi all
<Johnny> if i unzip it i still wont be able to install it
<glitsj16> Johny: for general theming solutions, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Johnny> because its not a recognized extension
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  how did u go
<spork969> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27389/
<arvind_khadri> randal, after it installs open envy
<atma_> arvind_khadri: transferring files to a windows box ?
<arvind_khadri> !samba | atma_
<atma_> arvind_khadri: you didn't notice that question ?
<ubottu> atma_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yoyoned> spork969: try the command with sudo
<atma_> !idiot | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot
<gnuB_Chris> johnny:  you have to extract the files in the tar.gz to your ~/.icons
<hlfshell> hmmmm Open Office everytime i close the a document. Which is bad when you have multiple documents open.....
<purplestar> how can I play mpg video through my webcam, the way I can using Manycam on Windows?
<atma_> arvind_khadri: i am on a wireless connection that is not a option
<eduardojm> i've vmware image, how i export this to kvm ?
<spork969> arvind_khadri, yoyoned, it works when i extract to desktop...
<spork969> yoyoned: whats the command?
<yoyoned> spork969: sudo tar zxvf
<arvind_khadri> spork969, :) it will you needed to place sudo while extracting in /usr/share
<Johnny> ok thanks gnuB_Chris
<arvind_khadri> atma_, no idea
<Manezinho> every time when I try to install Ubuntu the installation locks in 15%. can anybody help my?
<bobertdos> I'm back, puller
<puller> bobertdos: great
<Johnny> would you happen to know where in gconf-editor the setting for the menu icon is gnuB_Chris i changed it and now i cant remember where the setting is
<puller> bobertdos: i am still here
<arvind_khadri> Manezinho, check the cd for defects
<randal> arvind_khadri: i dont think its installing ihgt
<DarkAudit> what happened to xine-check in Hardy?
<fank> hey i got somethign to work. i downloaded the 'nvidia settings' from the package manager and i now got output on my tv! it's not perfect yet but it's better than snow. thanks for your help gnuB_Chris
<arvind_khadri> randal, wait till the whole process finishes
<spork969> arvind_khadri: whats the command?
<randal> arvind_khadri:  it stoped at 26%  26% [13 kde-icons-oxygen 5742781/45.4MB 12%]                    262kB/s 4min58s
<randal> dawn@dawn-desktop:~$
<spork969> yoyoned: sudo tar zxvf what?
<arvind_khadri> spork969, sudo tar zxvf <*.gz>
<puller> bobertdos: so where shall we start
<PhoenixUK> Hello, does anybody know any hardware testing / benchmarking software like gpu-z , riva-tuner, ati-tools, cpu-z, core/real temp that will work on ubuntu ? :)
<Manezinho> i already checked, and no have problems with the CD
<arvind_khadri> randal, wait till it moves
<Manezinho> and i tried with 2 different cd
<spork969> arvind_khadri: thanks
<Johnny> WalloO, can you help me with watermark?
<arvind_khadri> spork969,  :) welcome ...
<gnuB_Chris> fank:  np.  we do what we can.  enjoy!
<bobertdos> puller: May I PM you?
<arvind_khadri> Manezinho, did you try using alternate cd
<Manezinho> no
<Manezinho> i no have a alternate cd
<puller> bobertdos: sure
<yoyoned> spork969: if the file is example.tar.gz then the command is sudo tar zxvf ﻿﻿﻿example.tar.gz
<purplestar> on Windows, I visit websie that allows talking with others using webcam.  In windows I use Manycam.com. how can I play mpg video on hardy webcam?
<puller> bobertdos: i think i need to register to get pms?
<gnuB_Chris> johnny:  try this site:  http://ubuntuanswers.wordpress.com/2007/12/28/customizing-your-main-menu-icon-replacing-the-default-ubuntu-logo/
<arvind_khadri> Manezinho, if you have internet just download it
<spork969> arvind_khadri: then just "./filename"?
<arvind_khadri> spork969, read the Readme first :D
<spork969> arvind_khadri: thats what it says to do
<Manezinho> ok
<arvind_khadri> spork969, then do it :)
<spork969> arvind_khadri: "no such file or directory"
<arvind_khadri> spork969, for the safer side use sudo ./filename
<arvind_khadri> spork969, you need to cd to the directory to just extracted :D
<keegancomstock> Hey how is everyone doing.  I installed ubuntu on my powerbook g4.  Now everytime I plug my powercord and ethernet cord in at the same time my ethernet doesn't work.  When the power cable is out my ethernet works?  Anyone have any ideas?
<spork969> arvind_khadri: where did i just extract to with tar zxvf?
<Shado1> hey everyone, I have my computer connected to a router(wireless) and thats working great, what I want to do now is hook up an ethernet cable to the router and share that internet connection onto a new router? Does anyone have any information on this?
<Johnny> thanks Gnea
<Johnny> gnuB_Chris*
<randal> arvind_khadri: almost installed
<Johnny> but i still cant get these icons working
<arvind_khadri> spork969, you might have done it on the home folder :) just say ls
<Johnny> i unpackaged them to .icons and they still dont show up in preferences
<PhoenixUK> ﻿Shado1 you want to connect router to another router ? thats it ?
<VanessaE> question:  is there a reason why a certain program running under Wine would be slower under ubuntu than it is under Gentoo?  (Think an order of magnitude)
<arvind_khadri> randal, after installing just open envy and install the drivers ....
<VanessaE> is 2d accel turned off and I just haven't noticed it elsewhere?
<Shado1> well my wireless is connected to one router, now if i connect a seperate router to my computer I want to be able to share the internet connection
<arvind_khadri> spork969, i hope you found the folder ??
<spork969> arvind_khadri: i think so
<gaelfx> ikonia: hey, not sure if you remember my problem from yesterday, but thought you would like to know that the second reboot did the trick
<arvind_khadri> spork969, actually i gtg... got exams today :D
<spork969> arvind_khadri: thanks for the help. bye
<spork969> arvind_khadri: and good luck
<arvind_khadri> spork969, welcome .. thanks a lot :)
<VanessaE> Gentoo finally p*ssed me off, so I came back to Ubuntu :-)
<gnuB_Chris> johnny: do you have a theme manager installed?
<PhoenixUK> ﻿Shado1 i dont quite get it, so your PC is connected wirelessly to a router or by cable ? and what do you want to do really
<Johnny> yes
<resproblem> i'm on xubuntu 8 right now and my resolution is stuck at 800x600; whenever i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i never see any settings for the display like tutorials online say
<Johnny> i think it might be because they arent seperated into directories
<gaelfx> can anyone help me figure out why sometimes my internet is unbearably slow and sometimes it's much faster?
<gnuB_Chris> johnnyL which one?
<Johnny> its just one icons file and then all the icons
<Johnny> would that be it?
<kcman> can anyone help me with updating my graphics drivers on my sony it is ati rage mobility -M1
<gaelfx> I think I'm having a problem with PPPoE
<gnuB_Chris> johnny:  no.  you would have a package loaded like emerald theme manager
<Johnny> yes
<purplestar> Johnny: love ya
<Johnny> but i've been using gnomes theme manager
<vtasmania> hello need help on detecting and installing sound card
<Johnny> who are you purplestar
<Shado1> yes my pc is connected wirelesses to a router which has a modem hooked to it as input, so my computer gets internet wirelessly, but that router is downstairs and my PS3 wireless is pretty lame, so I bought a second router which i want to hook upto my computer, share the internet connection and connect my PS3 to the second router
<gnuB_Chris> ok.  open theme manager and you should have an option to import the gz file.
<gaelfx> can anyone help me address an issue with a PPPoE connection?
<gnuB_Chris> then you would activate it, I think.  it's been a while since I used a gdm
<Shado1> I have it all connected but when I try gain internet access when connected to the second router (the one hooked upto my computer) theres no internet connection.
<spork969> how do i make a launcher do more than one command?
<Johnny> isnt ping the correct file type gnuB_Chris ? when i try to set it by right clicking they dont show up
<Shado1> I had it all setup on windows but now migrating to ubuntu i'm having a few troubles setting it up
<PhoenixUK> ﻿Shado1 can you tell me your settings on each of them ?
<Shado1> sure, what settings do you need?
<brrrrrradical> could somebody please help me with getting my printer working?
<Johnny> emerald theme manager wont let me import .tar.gz gnuB_Chris
<PhoenixUK> ﻿Shado1 gateway / ip / subnet mask, on both, and from PCs as well
<glitsj16> spork969: add a ";" between commands
<Shado1> PhoenixUK shall we go into PM?
<purplestar> Johnny: its me, i love ya :)
<purplestar> on Windows, I visit websie that allows talking with others using webcam.  In windows I use Manycam.com. how can I play mpg video on hardy webcam?
<PhoenixUK> ﻿Shado1 ye sure, no point messing here
<Sorlag> @all i cant run *.bin files. it says "There is no application installed for this file type" What am i supposed to do now ?!
<Johnny> who's me purplestar
<spork969> glitsj16: so "cd ~/jUploadr-1.1.2-linux-i386; ./jUploadr" should work?
<punkoleo> yo
<spork969> glitsj16: or can i simplify that?
<VanessaE> no one can help me? :(
<punkoleo> c'est quoi sa freenet?
<purplestar> Johnny: :)
<gnuB_Chris> johnny:  again, I haven't used gdm in awhile.  I would think you need to import the whole theme package
<brrrrrradical> can somebody please help me set up my printer... it seems to connect but doesnt respond or print nething
<glitsj16> spork969: you could put those commands into a shell script and point the launcher to that
<gnuB_Chris> brrr: what veersion are you using
<spork969> glitsj16: how?
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> what brand and model is that printer?
<brrrrrradical> hardy
<Johnny> all i have is the icon package
<brrrrrradical> epson stylus c45
<patrick_> gregbrady: ok.. that may take a while
<Johnny> how do you customize the show desktop icon?
<Johnny> where is it at in gconf
<purplestar> im bored on Ubuntu. whats there to do?  on Vista I used to play online games.  what can I do to entertain myself on Ubuntu?
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> have you look at the hardware compatibility list if that model is listed?
<gnuB_Chris> brrr: check the forums for apparmor settings.  I think CUPS is the only app protected by default.  you may need to disable apparmor first
<glitsj16> spork969: try that combination first before getting into shell scripts, we'll see about later if you heva trouble starting Jloadr deal ?
<amenado> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<WalloO> purplestar, I was just playing CounterStrike on ubuntu. Quite intertaining... :)_
<spork969> glitsj16: deal
<patrick_> gregbrady: hello..
<Sorlag> Doubleclicking .bin files doesnt work?! PLzHlp?!
<gnuB_Chris> johnny:  you downloaded a gz file, right
<jasonago> hello, can anyone recommend a player like amarok for gnome?
<purplestar> WalloO: is CounterStrike free?
<Johnny> yes gnuB_Chris
<brrrrrradical> amenado: yes it is .. when i reboot it even says "Epson_Stylus_c45 is configured" (or something like that ... but it never responds and when i try to print something it says it isnt connected
<gnuB_Chris> gnome theme manager won't import that file?
<glitsj16> spork969: okay, does it start ?
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> using CUPS ?
<spork969> glitsj16: "Failed to execute child" process "cd" (no such file or directory)"
<DarkAudit> I think apt just went and installed a binary package right after I did an apt-build install of the same package... any way to confirm that?
<WalloO> purplestar, It was "counterstrike source" infactr. But it's not free.... However you can play other games like sauerbraten or other quake or doom clones
<ui78> I have Ubuntu running inside CEntOS vmware, what should I use to connect to internet ? NAT or bridged ?
<brrrrrradical> amenado: yeo
<brrrrrradical> yes
<kancerman> *so darn glad to be out of the 1024x768 vid resolution lol*
<Blaqlight> lol everytime I log off, my appearence setting i.e. window shadows and stuff aren't remembered specifically compiz options. what can I do to make sure I get the same eyecandy each time I start x
<glitsj16> spork969: just to check if i'm with you .. you're trying to run JUploadr from a menu ?
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> there is a printer test page within that localhost:631 page..try that
<purplestar> how do I check for virus, trojans spyware?
<Corkster> Blaqlight sessions management > save session
<Shaba1> I want to know that too.
<spork969> a launcher that i made on the desktop
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> what protocol you set it to talk to your printer?
<brrrrrradical> amenado: yer i did ... did not respond.
<spork969> glitsj16: a launcher that i made on the desktop
<brrrrrradical> amenado: how can i check?
<brrrrrradical> amenado: what do u mean?
<Blaqlight> Corkster, Ive tried that, it doesn't actually remember it, done both automatically, and manually by pressing the button
<Sorlag> please you guys
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> i dont think you have set up your cups correctly then..look around that page
<glitsj16> spork969: i see, you'll need to re-check your paths in the launcher commands
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: installation done, nothing changed =/  Someone says it might be that I have multiple mysql.txt files. Do you know how I can search to see if that's true?
<Johnny> does anyone know where the gconf setting for show desktop icon is?
<kancerman> alternately I found once I installed fusion-icon I could get Compiz to launch after right-clicking the mouse on Fusion-Icon in the main main and checking Launch at log-in option ...
<spork969> glitsj16: the paths are golden.
<braden_> yeah its in apps>nautilus
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  run sudo updatedb and then when that completes type locate mysql.txt
<glitsj16> spork969: then why does the cd command fail ?
<randal> fajaloup
<spork969> glitsj16: if i knew, i wouldn't be asking.
<brrrrrradical> amenado: this is what it says in cups: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27391/
<gnuB_Chris> johnny:  I think I found the forum you are looking for.  See if this helps:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<Johnny> thanks
<glitsj16> spork969: hang on, scrolling to your original command part here
<VanessaE> question:  is there a reason why a particular program running under Wine would be an order of magnitude slower under ubuntu than it is under Gentoo?
<Blaqlight> it just doesn't seem to want to remember the settings.
<patrick_> VanessaE: well there is already the obvious reasons at hand
<Corkster> Blaqlight in emerald theme manager have you tried saving settings as a custom theme
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> i dont even see that usb://  protocol on the list, where did you get that?
<gaelfx_> can anyone help me fix my PPPoE problem?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: apparently the file is in 5 places D:
<VanessaE> patrick_, well, source versus binary distro issues aside...everything else seems to actually be measurably *faster* in ubuntu
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: wth
<brrrrrradical> amenado: i havent edited that... thats what ubuntu automatically did... guess its not right?
<patrick_> VanessaE: except for wine :)
<glitsj16> spork969: if your launcher is in ~/Desktop, try changing the command to "cd ../jUploadr-1.1.2-linux-i386; ./jUploadr"
<VanessaE> heh, yeah
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  well what u could do is change the password for the mythtv user and then update it in all those txt files just to be sure
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> its not right, i dont see that type of printer protocol.
<bbarton> ok so can anyone give me a hand with gporftp
<amenado> brrrrrradical-> google for cups tutorial please
<Blaqlight> Corkster, Im not using that, I just want to use the built in appearence stuff in Gnome. not compiz-fusion-icon or ccsm
<brrrrrradical> ok
<patrick_> VanessaE: well I really do not know what to tell you as it often does vary between distro
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: er, what would that do?
<pibe86> hello every body, i got dessapear maximixed, mixized and close buttons (bar). what can i do?
<spork969> glitsj16: nope
<Blaqlight> Im thinking that perhaps something related to the two others, as both were installed at one time.
<banisterfiend> hey guys, sometimes when i run my ruby/gosu game that plays .ogg music...it says 'error something run-time device, something slave, can't play music' or something along those lines. almost like it can't play music in two places at once...i.e from a program on my desktop AND in the game. if i close the program on my desktop (usually something like firefox) the music usually runs fine in my game. what's going on ?
<banisterfiend>  sorry the exact error is 'error initializing output device'
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: sorry what i meant, and I confused the issue myself is make sure that the files are all consistent, and that the user and pass that myth is using is the same
<VanessaE> well a small variance I can understand, but I'm talking about this being 10-15 times slower even on a fast video card (GF6800)
<Blaqlight> banisterfiend, your using OSS try switching to ALSA instead
<punkoleo> part #idle
<glitsj16> spork969: isn't JUploadr a java app ? how do you actually start it ? (should be in the readme , i have only seen it once, don't use it myself)
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: I'll check em out
<VanessaE> I must have missed a step somewhere.
<Algeris> VanessaE, a 6800 is not THAT fast
<patrick_> VanessaE: tried the ubuntu forums or winehq to see what possible causes there are
<zeeeee> hi, how do i get dual monitors working? currently gnome shows up identically on both screens.
<patrick_> Algeris: that is nothing to do with what she is talking about
<VanessaE> Algeris, true, but it's fast enough to run everything I've ever thrown at it, and in this case I'm only talking about a particular solitaire game.
<spork969> glitsj16: the readme tells you to use ./jUploadr. that command works, but only when you are in the right directory. so i tried to use the cd command to get to the directory, and the rest is history.
<Blaqlight> banisterfiend, use ALSA as your default sound rendering device.
<zeeeee> totally unrelated question: is there a way to list all the most popular ppa's?
<VanessaE> patrick_, yeah, I've been looking around but so far no good :-/
<Algeris> VanessaE, explain to me your problem again since I just got here, might be able to help you
<VanessaE> sure;
<ReAn[Laptop]> hrm
<glitsj16> spork969: okay thx, i still think you will need to adjust your cd command, relative to where your launcher is (~/Desktop i assume correct ?)
<bbarton> Can anyone help me with my ftp server??????
<VanessaE> I'm trying to get an old card game - double solitaire - working properly.  In Gentoo under Wine on this box, it was fast.  I switched to ubuntu, re-installed the game under ubuntu's wine, and the result is 10-15x slower than before.  Cards are being drawn slowly, jittery, flickery.
<spork969> glitsj16: yes my launcher is on the desktop. so the command should be what?
<Algeris> VanessaE, what card do you have?
<VanessaE> the CPU usage gets divided evenly between Xorg and the game (100% while it is redrawing).
<VanessaE> nVidia GF6800.
<glitsj16> spork969: try cd /home/<username>/jUploadr-1.1.2-linux-i386/jUploadr
<xocite> VanessaE: perhaps because you compiled it w/ optimizations on Gentoo whereas Ubuntu just applies the default, iirc -02
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: all the files appear to be identical. Should I try deleting the all but the one in etc? I could have sworn I read a thread stating that would help. Not positive. Still trying to find it...
<VanessaE> Also affects my husband's box (identical, except with an nv4000 MX)
<DarkAudit> I just did dpkg-reconfigure apt-build, and it did not add the line to my sources.list, even when it asked if I wanted to add it
<Algeris> VanessaE, have you tried updateing the drivers? :)
<VanessaE> xocite, I always used -O2 in Gentoo as well.
<patrick_> xocite: that is what I was thinking
<spork969> glitsj16: that directory does not exist.
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<VanessaE> Algeris, I have.
<patrick_> VanessaE: yeah but there may be very different defaults
<DonaldShimoda> somebody exerience conpiz deads?
<VanessaE> Everything else seems to be behaving normally
<xocite> VanessaE: have you tried compiling it?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Troubleshooting:Mythbackend_will_not_start_after_upgrade
<glitsj16> spork969: correction, drop the cd part, you don't actually need it, so "/home/<fill-in-your-user-name>/jUploadr-1.1.2-linux-i386/jUploadr"
<Lokz> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu, I recently installed the server 2008 and I'm trying to connect to internet. Here's what I've tried so far : http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/ . Did I miss something?
<VanessaE> xocite, not yet.
<DonaldShimoda> compiz i mind
<Algeris> VanessaE, xocite has a good point
<DarkAudit> it should have put deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main in, but it didn't
<DonaldShimoda> compiz dead almost one time at day
<DonaldShimoda> i dont get why
<Corkster> cause compiz is buggy thats why
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: demons
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: that thread seems to be describing my problem EXACTLY. Should I delete em all?
<ReAn[Laptop]> hrm
<spork969> glitsj16: there it is. thanks.
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: uh?
<VanessaE> ok, compile it as one possible solution.  I can do that I think.  If that should turn out not to work, what would I do next?
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: demons are messing with your compiz
<ReAn[Laptop]> the unbuntu setup is ungodly slow for me, it's taking like 5+ minutes to select my keyboard layout
<glitsj16> spork969: you're welcome
<VanessaE> Direct rendering is turned on, both boxes using the proprietary driver
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: compiz is not very stable to begin with mate
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: you mind lunix daemons or is a joke?
<Shpook> Anyone have freezing issues with Intel965 graphics and OpenGL?
<ifchaos> hello..
<Algeris> VanessaE, glx?
<xocite> VanessaE: different versions of wine?
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: the problem is when that happens in use ctrl+back+space
<ifchaos> how to connect dial up with modem...??
<DonaldShimoda> but never again can start my x sesion
<DonaldShimoda> only GDM
<DonaldShimoda> but never again, i need to restart
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: yeah then you login from gdm
<patrick_> that is normal
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: even if i login from gdm dont start
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: theres any workaround without restart?
<patrick_> no that is not
<ReAn[Laptop]> /dev/sd* are SCSI Disks right?
<dr_Willis> ReAn[Laptop],  not always.
<ReAn[Laptop]> er, k
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: which gfx card are you using
<Logrusmage> Err... can anyone tell me the delete command real quick?
<ifchaos> how to connect dial up with modem...??
<DonaldShimoda> nvidia latest drivers
<Mecha25> logrusmage: rm
<DonaldShimoda> geforce 7600
<Algeris> logicalor, rm
<WalloO> logicalor, rm
<Logrusmage> ah thanks
<dr_Willis> ReAn[Laptop],  at one time it was true.. but now most all hard drives and usb drives also show up as sdXX
<ReAn[Laptop]> well
<ReAn[Laptop]> if i have IDE drives
<WalloO> Logrusmage, rm
<ReAn[Laptop]> it should show up as /dev/hd*
<ReAn[Laptop]> right?
<Pici> ReAn[Laptop]: Due to the way things are handled internally, most disks show up as sda now, don't ask me for specifics
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: you read me?
<ReAn[Laptop]> kk
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: theres any workaround to avoid rebooting?
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: yeah.. just having a look around
<VanessaE> Algeris, GLX seems to be enabled
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: sorry. :P thanks a lot
<VanessaE> xocite, versions are similar (the performance never changed much from one to the next in Gentoo).
<ifchaos> please help me for connect dial-up..
<VanessaE> direct rendering: Yes
<xocite> VanessaE: as in, you used 1.00+ on Ubuntu and Gentoo?
<VanessaE> yep
<IndyGunFreak> !dialup | ifchaos
<ubottu> ifchaos: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<VanessaE> glxgears shows 8400+ fps
<nownot> i understand that !22 will run the 22nd command, is there a way to not let it do this b/c !22 is in my password that i need to run from command line
<ifchaos> !dialup
<ifchaos> !dialup | ifchaos
<ubottu> ifchaos, please see my private message
<xocite> nownot: what shell are you using?
<nownot> xocite: gnome
<xocite> >____>
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: this documents how to recover without doing a hard reset https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/176589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176589 in compiz "compiz randomly freezes X" [Medium,Confirmed]
<VanessaE> how can I check for sure that 2d accel is working like it should?
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: I will be reading this aswell so bare with me
<nownot> xocite: ?
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_: thank you i will read
<DonaldShimoda> patrick_:  you have also that troubles?
<xocite> nownot: gnome isn't a shell
<nownot> xocite: oh im just running ubuntu terminal
<bigbadjesus__> !dialup | bigbadjesus__
<ubottu> bigbadjesus__, please see my private message
<bbarton> can someone please help me out?????
<xocite> nownot: so you want the 22nd command to NOT be displayed because it has your password?
<ReAn[Laptop]> danmit
<ReAn[Laptop]> what partitions do i need for ubuntu?
<ReAn[Laptop]> 3 right? boot/main/swap
<VanessaE> just two if you want (/ and swap)
<dr_Willis> ReAn[Laptop],  you dont really need a boot. / and swap.
<nownot> xocite: no in my passworld *****!22** <-- my password. but i dont want to do the 22nd command b/c that messes up the input
<xocite> ReAn[Laptop]: I would, /boot / /home /swap
<patrick_> DonaldShimoda: no not really generally has always worked well... but I would not always use compiz
<VanessaE> and you can even get by without a separate swap partition if you want
<dr_Willis> ReAn[Laptop],  i normally leave a sectionof the hd unallocated. and let the installer partition as needed
<VanessaE> (I use a file in /var for swap)
<ReAn[Laptop]> dr_Willis: id use guided... but none of the options are what i want
<CostaRicanQuaker> !es
<nownot> xocite: i just want it to take my command with the !22 in it without running the 22nd command, like look over the fact it has !22
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xocite>  My swap usually remains unused.
<LetsGo67> test
<xocite> nownot: I'm still a bit lost, sorry.
<ReAn[Laptop]> how much space should my swap be on a 1gb ram AMD64 4000+ ?
<dr_Willis> ReAn[Laptop],  no idea what ya want. :) I often just use 3 primary partitions / /home and swap.
<ReAn[Laptop]> 1gb?
<VanessaE> I have a gig of RAM... I'd run without any swap if the OOM killer were a bit more reliable/
<dr_Willis> ReAn[Laptop],  if you want to suspend/hibernate - at least 1 gb.
<VanessaE> (the kernel does *not* like it when you run out of physical RAM)
<joe_electrician> ReAn[Laptop], if you have a lot of media files, given it its on partition, xfs or reiser is okay
<ReAn[Laptop]> it's a desktop
<ReAn[Laptop]> not laptop
<ReAn[Laptop]> dont want to suspend/etc...
<ReAn[Laptop]> but
<xocite> VanessaE: OOM?
<nownot> xocite: i have a command ./fooo -p *****!22** <- the **** is my password but it contains !22 which i do not want it to run teh 22nd commmand but it is
<VanessaE> Out-of-Memory
<ReAn[Laptop]> i will be playing movies / music / etc..
<ReAn[Laptop]> so 1-2 gb is good?
<patrick_> !enter ReAn[Laptop]
<ubottu> patrick_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__yy> nownot: have you tried putting the password in single quotes, or escaping the ! like \! ??
<patrick_> !enter | ReAn[Laptop]
<ubottu> ReAn[Laptop]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nownot> __yy: no let me try
<banisterfiend> what is OSS and what is ALSA and how do i switch, and why is OSS gay like that
<joe_electrician> 1-2 gb of memory is fine
<VanessaE> OSS as a sound driver subsystem is very old and generally considered obsolete.  ALSA is what replaced it.
<xocite> nownot: put it in quotes?
<LetsGo67> Comment partager des chansons avec Vista (à partir d'Xfce)?
<joe_electrician> ALSA is able to play through HDMI, not sure any other sound system can
<xocite> !fr | LetsGo67
<blackghost> atftpd HELP ?\
<CyberCod> Can someone tell me how to start up irssi in a different TTY screen at boot time?
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<blackghost> CAN SOMEONE  help me with atftpd
<nownot> xocite __yy : seems to have worked, thanks
<VanessaE> xocite, Algeris:  The only other change that has taken place is that I don't run this particular game on a separate X display anymore.
<ReAn[Laptop]> both / and swap need to be Logical Partitions right? and what filesystem is simple and easy to use? reiserfs or ext3?
<randal> how do i find what type of video card i have
<randal> vhow do i find what type of video card i have
<xocite> CyberCod: that's not possible afaik without logging in on the particular tty
<DG19075> ﻿ReAn[Laptop]:  Ubuntu uses ext3 by default...
<randal> how do i find what type of video card i have
<randal> how do i find what type of video card i have
<randal> how do i find what type of video card i have
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xocite> VanessaE: you don't run compiz or anything similiar?
<IdleOne> !patience > randal
<ubottu> randal, please see my private message
<xocite> randal: lspci
<starn> does anybody know why when i use teamspeak i echo to every one to the point of them not understanding me? i have pulseaudio and ubuntu 8.04 i think i have this prob with other voice programs i am not sure for i can not hear my self only in teamspeak when useing local test..
<Ahadiel> randal, lspci | grep VGA
<randal> how do i find what type of video card i have
<randal> how do i find my video card
<IdleOne> randal, pay attention
<Ahadiel> randal, You've been given 2 answers already.
<VanessaE> xocite, nope, just plain old KDE
<IdleOne> lspci | grep vga
<xocite> randal: chill, alright?  your question has been answered
<randal> i dont understand what to do
<Ahadiel> randal, go to a terminal, and type lspci | grep VGA
<joe_electrician> reiserfs is okay, i use it for media serving, but i prefer ext3 for system
<IdleOne> randal, open a terminal window and type lspci | grep VGA
<Sorlag> cant run *.bin files, why is that?
<xocite> VanessaE: From what you have told me, there shouldn't be an issue.  I recommend "WINEDEBUG="all" /path/to/program and look at the output
<Ahadiel> Sorlag, chmod +x blah.bin && /path/to/blah.bin
<randal> IdleOne:  now how do i find drivers for it
<Ahadiel> randal, You can start by telling us what video card it is
<starn> does anybody  know how to fix echo issues with Teamspeak 2?
<IdleOne> randal, what card is it?
<randal> IdleOne: lspci | grep
<joe_electrician> Sorlag, *.bin files have to changed to executable and should be ran from command prompt
<Ahadiel> -_-
<randal> IdleOne:  typo sorry
<randal> IdleOne: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<Ahadiel> randal, System => Admin => Restricted Drivers
<IdleOne> !nvidia | randal  follow the link
<ubottu> randal  follow the link: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> randal, try what Ahadiel said first
<randal> IdleOne: i cantfind restricted drivers
<IdleOne> randal, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<randal> 8.04
<deltaray2> I have this system that grub seems to be messed up on, is there a way I can check it with dpkg?  On RedHat systems you can run rpm -V grub, is there an equivilent?
<randal> IdleOne:  8.04
<Ahadiel> IdleOne, I don't run Ubuntu myself (Archlinux ftw), so I could be off.
<starn> does anybody  know how to fix echo issues with Teamspeak 2? there support dint help and google isnt finding anything
<RomanaMentalis> I just installed ubuntu server but I can't seem to make my Dell Poweredge boot into the Linux OS - "Hard drive C:" is in the boot sequence, but it keeps skipping by it like it didn't find anything there.  I have installed Ubuntu on a virtual raid1 disk w/2 HD's, there are 2 other HD's on the system with nothing installed on them.  Suggestions please?
<bbarton> anyone who can offer some gproftp help???????
<nickrud> randal hardware drivers instead of restricted drivers in 8.04
<joe_electrician> odd, my ip on here reads different that what it really is.
<IdleOne> randal, system > admin > hardware Drivers Ahadiel not by mych :)
<DarkAudit> I did sudo apt-build install pan, and after pan finished compiling, apt went and installed the binary off the regular repositories. What did I miss here?
<randal> its allready checked of it says its in use but its doing nothing
<randal> IdleOne: its allready checked of it says its in use but its doing nothing
<IdleOne> randal, what are you expexting it to do?
<IdleOne> expecting*
<Ahadiel> randal, glxinfo | grep rendering
<randal> IdleOne:  im tring to get visual effects to work ive been doing everhing
<Ahadiel> randal, glxinfo | grep rendering
<IdleOne> !ccsm | randal
<ubottu> randal: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pibe86> hello, i have ff 3 beta 5, how can i update ff 3 final?
<randal> glxinfo | grep rendering
<randal> dawn@dawn-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<randal> direct rendering: Yes
<IdleOne> pibe86, sudo apt-get upgrade
<bogeyman> got a ? guys im trying to set my dns hooked direct to modem but every like 10 mins it keeps getting auto refreshed can i fix this and make it stick to a certain dns server?
<Ahadiel> randal, And what problems do you have when trying to enable desktop effects?
<pibe86> IdleOne: i did, but still beta5
<randal> it wont enable
<IdleOne> Ahadiel, he needs ccsm installed
<randal> it sayshow do i do  that
<Ahadiel> IdleOne, I thought Ubuntu came with default compiz?
<banisterfiend> if i want to install ALSA to replace OSS, how do i do it? do i just apt-get a package, or do i have to recompile kernel? (im running linux mint elyssa, which is pretty much ubuntu)
<IdleOne> I out. later folks. Ahadiel it does but for the fancy stuff you need ccsm
<starn> does anybody  know how to fix echo issues with Teamspeak 2? there support dint help and google isnt finding anything
<randal> when i try to enable visural effects i get this message the composite extension is not avaiable
<Sorlag> Thx Ahadiel, thx joe_electrician works now.
<Ahadiel> IdleOne, Well yeah, but that's not the issue at hand :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ahadiel> randal, Hold on
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having problems getting updates from the repositories?
<randal> IdleOne: when i try to enable visural effects i get this message the composite extension is not avaiable
<joe_electrician> Sorlag, yw, however forgot what I helped you with :)
<bogeyman> how do u make a network config stick
<Ahadiel> randal, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ahadiel> randal, Then once that's done, restart X
<randal> i have installed envy
<bogeyman> i think network manager keeps refreshing my dns servers
<Lokz> bogeyman : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#ethernet
<pibe86> IdleOne: how can i do and upgrade just in one application?
<gerardoj> Does anybody knows how can I list all my other machines within my network using terminal?
<Lokz> you'd need nmap or a network mapper i'd believe
<RomanaMentalis> Any thoughts on why I cannot boot into the Ubuntu server installation I just installed?  The computer passes right by the install like it isn't even there.
<randal> im install ing nvidia-xconfig
<pyrourk> buenas a todos , hi to all
<Lokz> bios>boot from cd?
<randal> IdleOne: its installed now what
<Ahadiel> randal, It comes with the nvidia drivers, just do sudo nvidia-xconfig and reboot.
<gerardoj> any clues?
<randal> so i reboot right now
<RomanaMentalis> the bios is set to boot from A: drive, CD, then HD, then Network
<RomanaMentalis> it cycles through
<VanessaE> ok, just checked - running the game on a separate X display doesn't change the speed appreciably.
<Ahadiel> randal, yes
<randal> ok
<randal> ill brb in 2 min
<RomanaMentalis> but doesn't pick up anything on HD C:
<bogeyman> ok i know how to add my dns servers that np its just they keep getting reset to the original every like 10 mins
<Pici> randal: You may not be able to enable compiz on that card, it is a bit old.
<bogeyman> cant u disable network manager?
<bogeyman> and use my own settings
<Lokz> RomanaMentalis: it's installed?
<RomanaMentalis> I just finished the installation then rebooted
<Lokz> RomanaMentalis: if so you'll have to setup lilo to dual boot
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, I personally perfer wicd, you may want to see if that can do it.
<bbarton> Anyone at all willing to offer some help on gproftp??????????
<Lokz> RomanaMentalis: and you have windows also installed on your drive?
<Ahadiel> !patient | bbarton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<Ahadiel> !patientience | bbarton
<RomanaMentalis> it never had anything else installed on it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patientience
<RomanaMentalis> it's a brand new server
<Ahadiel> -_-
<Leefmc> Question: I need to add some paths to my system enviorment ($PATH), and pythons env, how can this be done?
<RomanaMentalis> i have 4 hd's 2 are combined into a virtual disk raid1 - that's where I installed Ubuntu
<Ahadiel> !patience > bbarton
<ubottu> bbarton, please see my private message
<RomanaMentalis> the 2 other hd's are unused
<Lokz> RomanaMentalis: and it installed successfuly and when you reboot, what happens?
<bogeyman> Ahadiel: what is that?
<bogeyman> wicd
<Joeseph> For some reason, sounds are coming out of my pc, and not my speakers, how do I change that?
<__yy> Leefmc: export PATH=/path/to/add:/other/path/to/add:$PATH
<bogeyman> where can i get it
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, It's like networkmanager, except better.
<bbarton> ubottu: i don't think i got any pvt msgs
<ubottu> bbarton: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Leefmc> __yy: thats the command i use?
<bogeyman> will it disable network manager for me?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, You probably need to disable it yourself, let me find you a tutorial link.
<bogeyman> bc i think network manager resets my dns servers on me
<Leefmc> __yy: k, and any idea about python?
<RomanaMentalis> Lokz: I believe it installed correctly, I saw no error.  When I reboot, the machine goes through the boot sequence, it lists the HD's present but doesn't boot from them,  the network boot fails.
<bogeyman> and how do i get wicd?
<__yy> Leefmc: sorry, I don't know how to do it in python
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, sudo apt-get install wicd (I'd assume it's in the repos)
<RomanaMentalis> At first I tried to install ubuntu on one of the other hd's but halted the installation part way and restarted an installation on the virtual disk
<bogeyman> i tried that
<randal> IdleOne: you made ut wirse
<Lokz> RomanaMentalis: no clue, sorry
<bogeyman> didnt see it
<Leefmc> __yy: np, i can do it in wing but i wanted to perma do it. Thanks :)
<randal> IdleOne: you made it worse
<bogeyman> spelling it wrong?
<RomanaMentalis> lokz: think I should reinstall?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, does apt-cache search wicd return anything?
<mkquist> any thoughts why firefox on one of my machines cant seem to load newegg?
<randal> IdleOne:  my resolution is very low
<Ahadiel> Leefmc, You can add it to .bashrc or /etc/profile
<Joeseph> All of my music is coming from my pc, and not my speakers. How do I fix that?
<Lokz> RomanaMentalis: probably, try another drive?
<randal> IdleOne:  you there
<Ahadiel> randal, Change them with sudo nvidia-settings (possibly nvidia-xsettings)
<bogeyman> nope
<bogeyman> nothing
<RomanaMentalis> Lokz:  can't I install ubuntu on a virtual disk Raid1?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Sec
<bogeyman> Reading package lists... Done
<bogeyman> Building dependency tree
<bogeyman> Reading state information... Done
<bogeyman> E: Couldn't find package wicd
<FloodBot1> bogeyman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bbarton> I am being patient Ahadiel.... i've been here for some time and am just re-asking if someone could help...
<randal> Ahadiel:  now what
<fourChan> is it possible to install a clean version of ubuntu? without any software?
<Ahadiel> randal, Change your resolution
<Leefmc> Ahadiel: Add what, the command i was told? It doesn't perma set the path?
<fourChan> is it possible to install a clean version of ubuntu? without any software?
<patrick_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wicd
<Lokz> RomanaMentalis: Depends where it is, if you can access to it via the network, yes but elseway I doubt it since you have nothing to emulate your virtual drive
<Ahadiel> fourChan, Choose another distribution.
<randal> Ahadiel: u cant
<Kludge^PingedOut> GREETINGS from planet earth \o/
<bogeyman> my repos are up to date
<bogeyman> lol
<fourChan> Ahadiel: that's horrible!
<randal> Ahadiel:  i cant it wont let me
<Fezzler> my login screen resolution is off
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Then I guess they removed it for some reason -_-
<Leefmc> __yy: Question then, is that export command permanent? Or is it just for the ubuntu session?
<patrick_> fourChan: yes you can... you need the ubuntu-minimal iso
<fourChan> patrick_: they do make one?
<__yy> Leefmc: just for the session
<fourChan> great, i haven't been able to find one
<randal> Ahadiel:  my video card turned off after that
<Kludge^WalesUK> any sexy ubuntu geeks available for help a partial n00b?
<fourChan> oh wait, does the ubuntu minimal not have a GUI?
 * Kludge^WalesUK hides
<Ahadiel> randal, What?
<patrick_> Ahadiel: you should not give definite answers to questions you do not know.
<acrousey> How much RAM would you guys suggest for running Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop? It was running kind of slow with 256.
<Leefmc> __yy: Actually n/m, seems i need to do more than the path anyway, i need to run a dif bash script. Which is a better place to put startup code then? .bashrc or /etc/profile ?
<randal> Ahadiel: my video card turned off its not in use anymore after i restarted my computer
<patrick_> fourChan: no
<bobertdos> acrousey: 512 would be good, with a swap file, a gig would be better
<__yy> .bashrc or .profile for per user stuff, /etc/profile for stuff that should be active for every user
<randal> Ahadiel: i turned it on should i restart my computer
<Kludge^WalesUK> is this a "free for all" asking channel?
<patrick_> fourChan: you could use the alternate cd to install just the bits you want also
<__yy> Leefmc: ^^ above was for you
<Ahadiel> randal, I still don't understand what happened.
<acrousey> bobertdos: a gig of RAM?
<DarkAudit> what did I do wrong to have apt-build install download and install the precompiled binary off the main repos instead?
<acrousey> would i be able to put that into an older Presario 5000?
<fourChan> http://blogs.focuspoint-solutions.com/wiggythoughts/2007/09/minimal-ubuntu-desktop.html
<fourChan> cool, huh?
<bobertdos> acrousey: yeah, but actually, 512 with a swap file would work reasonably well
<Leefmc> __yy: k, thank you. (Especially for saying my name, or i would have missed it :)
<Kludge^WalesUK> i have a very `minimal` desktop ;)
<bogeyman> Ahadiel: i found it i had to add the repo manually
 * bogeyman went to the wicd site lol
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Ah okay, good.
<Ahadiel> :D
<randal> Ahadiel: ok i installed what you tolled me restarted computer BAM resolution is at the lowest ut can get and i noticed my video card is now turned off (not in use)
<acrousey> alrightt, I can find another 256 for $30 I think
<Ahadiel> randal, If it's turned off then how do you see this?
<Kludge^WalesUK> is anyone here reasonably adept at installing a "seedbox" (generalisation" on a minimal (terminal) installation of ubuntu ?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having problems getting updates from the repositories?
<J[a]WC> anyone know why opera would be using 1.1GB RAM?
<randal> Ahadiel: in hardware drivers it says my videocard is not in use
<Xavura> What version of openarena is in the repos?
<Xavura> 7.6?
<__yy> Kludge^WalesUK: the default install of ubuntu server would be a good place to start
<iplaythisgame> Sergeant_Pony,  is acroread one of the updates?
<gnomeuser^> Hey
<gnomeuser^> I want to change the time displayed to UTC
<iplaythisgame> Sergeant_Pony, try the terminal
<Sergeant_Pony> iplaythisgame: not sure, I'mm getting errors
<randal> Ahadiel:  so now what do i restart my computer
<Ahadiel> randal, Tell me again what happened when you tried to use nvidia-settings
<gnomeuser^> before I used to right click on the time and would select UTC in preferences.. how to do it hardy ?
<iplaythisgame> Sergeant_Pony, are you using the gui update manager?
<Sergeant_Pony> nod
<acrousey> would I be able to create a Swap file with ubuntu or would I need to use a different OS? I think I could make it within PuppyLinux
<Joeseph> I'm running ubuntuStudio, and sound is kinda important. Right now It's coming through my pc's built-in speakers, but I want them to come through to my external speakers. How Do I switch sound devices?
<iplaythisgame> Sergeant_Pony,   in terminal   sudo apt-get update
<gnomeuser^> anyone ?
<gnomeuser^>  before I used to right click on the time and would select UTC in preferences.. how to do it hardy ?
<iplaythisgame> Sergeant_Pony, then sudo apt-get upgrade       that got me past some error in the acroread update yesterday
<sparcdr> acrousey: you can use a swapfile
<ReAn[Laptop]> Hrm, Ubuntu is making a very interesting light show on one of my two monitors, i assume this is linked to the fact that i have not enabled multi-monitors, so i guess my question is, how do i enable my 2nd monitor in ubuntu desktop?
<Johnny> im trying to get these icons installed http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Red+Icons+for+GNU%2BLinux?content=84396
<Johnny> so far nothing works
<randal> Ahadiel:  after i did that i restarted my computer and my video card resoulution was set to like 800 by 800 something like that and my hardware driver says my video card is now not in use
<Sergeant_Pony> iplaythisgame: ok, will have to go that route
<sparcdr> ReAn[Laptop]: video chipset?
<acrousey> sparcdr: can I create one while installing Ubunto Desktop?
<sparcdr> acrousey: no but do you have 512mb ram?
<Ahadiel> randal, When using sudo nvidia-settings, did you click "Save to xorg.conf" or something similar?
<acrousey> sparcdr: not yet
<sparcdr> oh so you have ?
<acrousey> still only 256
<ReAn[Laptop]> sparcdr: nVidia 7600
<sparcdr> grab the alternative installer acrousey
<randal> Ahadiel: it just looked like it installed something i didnt do anything
<sparcdr> you need to use text-based installer, which is more advanced anyways
<sparcdr> and takes less ram
<Johnny> how do i get it so screenlets dont minimize from the show desktop button
<randal> Ahadiel:  this is what haappond dawn@dawn-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<randal> Reading package lists... Done
<randal> Building dependency tree
<randal> Reading state information... Done
<randal> nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Ahadiel> randal, Well do sudo nvidia-settings and modify your resolution!
<Kludge^WalesUK> anyone in here have a seedbox, i could do with some advice... I'm happy to idle, learn, and contribute here
<Ahadiel> randal, I'm not asking you to INSTALL IT!
<acrousey> sparcdr: does it run same/similar OS?
<sparcdr> yes
<randal> Ahadiel:  waa what do i do
<sparcdr> the installer is easy it's just not gui
<acrousey> oh
<Ahadiel> randal, Well do sudo nvidia-settings and modify your resolution!
<sparcdr> it uses dialogs you use tab to navigate and enter/space
<acrousey> is it already on the CD?
<sparcdr> no
<sparcdr> i said it's the alternate iso
<sparcdr> see the ubuntulinux website
<acrousey> so I have to download it again?
<sparcdr> you got the wrong one
<randal> its says im not useing nivida x driver
<Ahadiel> Kludge^WalesUK, You could install Ubuntu Server Edition and use torrentflux. (That's about as far as I know.)
<sparcdr> the alternative is for very old systems
<randal> i think i need to restart my computer
<acrousey> i got it from ubuntu's website
<randal> Ahadiel:  i think i need to restart my computer
<Ahadiel> randal, Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sparcdr> typical users with 512mb can use the default one
<Ahadiel> !paste | randal
<ubottu> randal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sparcdr> you have to specifically get the alternative one
<acrousey> it's Ubuntulinux that i want?
<sparcdr> ill link you sir
<sparcdr> yes
<acrousey> thanks
<randal> whats post bin
<randal> how do you post bin
<Ahadiel> !paste > randal
<ubottu> randal, please see my private message
<sparcdr> http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<randal> file:///etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kludge^WalesUK> does this channel ever stop scrolling? :P (yes i'm used to the speed)
<sparcdr> acrousey: i assume that you have space already prepared right?
<acrousey> yeah, i have an older 40 gig hard drive that I can easily reformat
<randal> Ahadiel: # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<randal> #
<randal> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<randal> # values from the debconf database.
<randal> #
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<bogeyman> ok one more ? whats the chmod to not allow read or write axx?
<mavsman4457> Are there any good mac themes for ubuntu besides Mac4Lin?
<acrousey> Luckily for me I have PuppyLinux which runs on RAM
 * Kludge^WalesUK gets nekkid and races around the channel just to get some (unwanted) attention :P!
<sparcdr> mavsman4457: not really
<iplaythisgame> was gnome-look down earlier?
<sparcdr> none of them will ever be accurate enough
<Lokz> is it normal that old ata drive hangs at 33% while partition formating (creating ext3 file system 0,0,0)?
<sparcdr> Lokz: no
<sparcdr> Lokz: size?
<Lokz> 13.5g
<Lokz> OLD lol :P
<sparcdr> Lokz: have you used another os on it recently?
<Lokz> yea
<puller_> bobertdos: hey
<sparcdr> did you wipe everything first?
<Lokz> no
<Lokz> I did use the whole disk, and I assume it would reformat
<randal> Ahadiel: you there
<Lokz> assumed*
<bobertdos> yes, puller?
<sparcdr> yeah you're right but did you assign root /
<bogeyman> whats the chmod for making a file non writable or readeable?
<Ahadiel> randal, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf as I said many times.
<sparcdr> you need to use create then leave ext3 chose / for mountpoint make sure format is ticked
<ryanakca> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<randal> pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<randal> pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<puller_> dows anyoen know how to get two finger scrollign workign with a touchpad on my laptop in ubuntu?
<randal> pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fezzler> How do I switch from my current nvidia driver to the "legacy" driver?
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lokz> sparcdr: kk will do
<sparcdr> so click/select the ones there and use delete/remove and then clear off all then on free space create and do what I said
<Lokz> so.. I just turn the power off?
<Lokz> since it's stuck there
<Ahadiel> !pm | bogeyman
<randal> Ahadiel:  how do i paste bin
<ubottu> bogeyman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<brrrrrradical> could somebody help me get my printer working...?
<Ahadiel> !paste | randal for the last time.
<ubottu> randal for the last time.: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> !paste | randal
<ubottu> randal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bogeyman> thats sad cant help someone out lol
<jasonago> is there a downloadable cd packages for kubuntu desktop so that we can avoid downloading seperate packages using adept???
<puller_> anyoen know how to configure two finger scrollign on a touchpad?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, man chmod
<randal> Ahadiel:  how do i use this service
<iplaythisgame> randal, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/       paste in the contents of you file, then copy the url and paste that in here
<sparcdr> jasonago: such as?
<ReAn[Laptop]> I'm trying to install the nVidia Drivers for my video card, i've jumped into a terminal mode (CTRL+ALT+F5) but it wont start the install until X is killed, how can i turn off X so i can install my drivers?
<jasonago> is there a downloadable cd packages for kubuntu desktop so that we can avoid downloading seperate packages using adept??? somewhat a compilation of all the neded packages to run kdeapps and some kde apps on a cd...
<sparcdr> ReAn[Laptop]: you use the drivers provided by ubuntu
<__yy> ReAn[Laptop]: you need to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sparcdr> not the official
<MatthewV> ReAn[Laptop], doesn't System --> Administration --> HArdware Drivers work for you?
<__yy> ReAn[Laptop]: replace gdm with kdm if you use kde
<Kludge^WalesUK> anyone here have a seedbox at all?
<sparcdr> if you login using the default there's an applet for hardware drivers you click it and check enable and itll download the nvidia drivers
<MatthewV> !ask | brrrrrradical
<ubottu> brrrrrradical: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<randal> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<randal> #
<randal> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<randal> # values from the debconf database.
<randal> #
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<brrrrrradical> :/
<Ahadiel> Kludge^WalesUK, Did you even read what I said before?
<Kludge^WalesUK> oooh theres a command? WTF
<iplaythisgame> lol randal is hopeless?
<ReAn[Laptop]> MatthewV: I just went to nVidia and downloaded thier drivers... i've never done it any other way before
<Kludge^WalesUK> Ahadiel: no, i've been distracted by a troll ;(
<brrrrrradical> now im trying to get my Epson Stylus C45 working via usb ... it seems to be recognised but won't print anything ... not even the test page
<sparcdr> ReAn[Laptop]: no need with ubuntu
<unavailable> randal go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the URL NOT THE CONTENTS OF THE PASTE
<Ahadiel> Kludge^WalesUK, I think you're trolling, but in anycase. Setup an ubuntu server and install torrentflux
<Kludge^WalesUK> torrentflux is awful, tried it on a FREE server
<MatthewV> ReAn[Laptop], the recommended way to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu (and usually  most successful) is to use System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers... it's usually just a matter of checking a box and pressing OK then :)
<Ahadiel> Kludge^WalesUK, hey, it gets the job done.
 * unavailable uses ktorrent
<Kludge^WalesUK> Ahadiel: it gets it done badly ;(
<Kludge^WalesUK> unavailable: kTorrent was one of my choice, deluge seems as nice and has a good webui
<VanessaE> ktorrent > *
<ReAn[Laptop]> That's nice, in a way
<VanessaE> :)
<ReAn[Laptop]> it certantly simplifies the process but i wonder what limitations it puts on the user
 * unavailable doesnt like deluge at all
<Ahadiel> Doesn't deluge have a webui now?
<randal> Ahadiel: did i do it right http://paste.ubuntu.com/27401/
<Utalcn2me> i just plugged in a new samsung flat panel i just bought, wide 19", hardy set it up auto (14400x900) - now what do i do, i didn't even get to set it up :(
<Kludge^WalesUK> VanessaE: i'm not sure i've tried kTorrent.... does it have a webui?
<Leefmc> Question: I need to run a command at startup that appends path info, and other system related stuff. However, this needs sudo. Currently im storing it in .bashrc, but how do i call sudo from a script without the security risk of storing your password?
<bogeyman> shit i did chmod -R 444 on a file how do i change that back so i can read that file again haha i didnt mean to set it so i cant ever read it again
<ReAn[Laptop]> now i just have to figure out how to remove the lightshow on my left monitor and ill be happy
<MatthewV> ReAn[Laptop], I'd just give that a shot.. it does exactlyt the same thing as trying to install the drivers from nvidia (you end up with nvidia-settings installed and all that) but much easier
<unavailable> randal yes
<VanessaE> Kludge^WalesUK, eh?
<unavailable> randal you posted the pastebin right
<randal> Ahadiel:  now what
<randal> ok
<Kludge^WalesUK> VanessaE: does kTorrent have a webui (web interface) so you can access your machine from anywhere?
<VanessaE> it has a built-in mini web browser and can search, if that's what you mean
<unavailable> randal what are you trying to do
<randal> to get my video card working
<VanessaE> er, ktorrent is a bittorrent client, not a VNC client.
<CoolFox> hey, anybody know how to install new GNOME themes?
<Ahadiel> randal, Well, it looks like you're using the nvidia driver. Try rebooting I guess if sudo nvidia-settings isn't working.
<CoolFox> or, more over, where to get them?
<VanessaE> so probsbly not :-)
<Ahadiel> VanessaE, He probably means access his torrents from anywhere -_-
<Kludge^WalesUK> VanessaE: i know WHAT ktorrent is... i'm asking if it has a http daemon
<iplaythisgame> i think i use nvidia-sconfig?
<randal> Ahadiel: ill brb 2 min
<VanessaE> er, probably
<unavailable> randal and im assuming you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<iplaythisgame> nvidia-xconfig i mean
<bogeyman> hey Ahadiel if i did a chmod -R 444 on a file and now i cant take it back how am i suppost to be able to read it again
<randal>  yes
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, chmod 666
<randal> a hundread times
<Kludge^WalesUK> anyone in here use rTorrent at all?
<unavailable> randal and what did you do there?
<Ahadiel> iplaythisgame, Sigh, I told him to do that a while back.
<brrrrrradical> ﻿im trying to get my Epson Stylus C45 working via usb ... it has been configured properly (at least i thought so) and now cups just syas its not connected pr busy
<brrrrrradical> or*
<Kludge^WalesUK> Ahadiel: do you torrent at all under ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> Can someone tell me how to do a direct bit-for-bit image of a DVD?  I know it's a simple command, but I don't know it off hand
<Ahadiel> Kludge^WalesUK, I don't use Ubuntu, however I prefer Transmission for torrents.
<Algeris> how can I view binary files with less, there's a sever that whenever I run less on a binary file i get some nice orderly elf header stuff
<Algeris> cant duplicatr the same display on my ubuntu server edition
<__yy> bobbob1016: should be something like dd if=/dev/devwhatever of=myimagefile
<igors> hi all..is possible to create custom 'widgets' to add in my desktop panel?
<iplaythisgame> Ahadiel, what distro u use?
<Ahadiel> bobbob1016, dd if=/dev/yourdvddrive of=/home/<user>/blah.iso
<unavailable> I have found transmission does not use my full connection
<Kludge^WalesUK> Ahadiel: not tried transmission yet, but a webUI would be nice... i can use VNC, but would like to use FreeNX really...
<Ahadiel> iplaythisgame, Archlinux
<unavailable> even with hundreds of seeds it still gets stuck at 150 k or so
<Kludge^WalesUK> rTorrent with a webui, all the tutorials i've read (from an SSH standpoint) seem to be missing a lot of steps
<randal> Ahadiel: my resolution is back to normall by visual effects still dont work
<Leefmc> Question: According to a forum post i should add sudo startup commands to /etc/init.d/rc.local, however my sudo startup commands need to use cd ~/blah, but i dont want to break any scripts by putting them in a different directory. How do i store the current directory so i can cd back to it?
<Ahadiel> randal, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bobbob1016> __yy, Ahadiel, thanks I realized it was something with dd after I asked, but I couldn't look, wanted to start it right before I went to bed, thanks.
<Kludge^WalesUK> BRB GGP (pizza of course) ;)
<randal> Ahadiel:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ahadiel> randal, What's wrong with you -_-
<bogeyman> ok Ahadiel how do u make a file non writeable?
<bogeyman> im doing chmod -w but its not working
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Umm, let's see.
<mikebot> Are the volume keys on my notebook supposed to work in Hardy?
<randal> Ahadiel:  cant get visual effects to work
<jediknight_c2k> hello
<nickrud> Leefmc go ahead and do whatever cd you want, any other script will be running in it's own environment
<unavailable> randal do you have compiz?
<randal> or any desktop effects video card not working porperly
<bogeyman> i want to make the resolv.conf non writeable so it cannot be changed
<Ahadiel> randal, Did you run that command from the terminal?
<iplaythisgame> randal, what kind of visual effects?
<randal> yes
<randal> yes
<RobNyc> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ahadiel> randal, And pastebin the output for me.
<randal> NORmal  ones
<randal> any ones
<randal> NOTHING WORKS
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leefmc> nickrud: K, if i need sudo, is the rc.local better than /etc/profile? (Assuming /etc/profile even has sudo)
<Leefmc> nickrud: How would you store the current dir though?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Nonwriteable for who?
<bobbob1016> __yy, Ahadiel, Just too bad there isn't a percentage, or something showing it is still working, apart from my DVD drive spinning...  thanks again
<randal> IN APERANCE VISURAL EFFECTS DONT WORK
<bogeyman> everyone
<nickrud> Leefmc rc.local runs as root, you don't need sudo. and you could do   VARIABLE=$(pwd)
<randal> soory for caps
<Ahadiel> bob3213243, Uhh, there could be a verbose flag
<Pici> !attitude | randal
<ubottu> randal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bogeyman> i dont want that file to be changed from neone
<unavailable> randal and you tried System > Preferences > Appearance  > Visual Effects ?
<mikebot> Or rather, does Hardy support the use ofvolume keys on notebooks?
<randal> i said sorry for caps
<__yy> bobertdos: you could do watch ls -lh theimagefile in a terminal and watch the file grow if you wanted...
<unavailable> rofl
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, You could just make root the owner.
<unavailable> randal nvmnd
<dr_Willis> mikebot,  my laptop volume keys work fine here under hardy.
<randal> thats what i am haveing problems with i cant enable them
<bogeyman> whats that do?
<jediknight_c2k> i have a question but i'm REALLY new to the whole linux thing so please don't rip on me too bad!
<Leefmc> nickrud: Ah thanks, i wasn't aware of the pwd command. And in regards to sudo, im asking if /etc/profile is better than rc.local for admin commands?
<unavailable> randal you try the Compiz-fusion-icon?
<bobertdos> __yy: I don't know why people are answering questions I'm not asking.
<mikebot> dr_Willis: Did they work so when you first installed it?
<Miksag1> hey, um, how do I make a user account which every user has access to?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, It means that only root (or the use of sudo) can access the file.
<randal> i get the error the compasite extension is not aviable
<randal> twhat do i do ith that
<Ahadiel> randal, sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo reboot
<nickrud> Leefmc /etc/profile is probably not the right place, it gets run for each login. If it's a one-time thing at boot, rc.local is better.
<jords> Er.... something weird is going on. The mysql on my new ubuntu server install will accept a login with any username and no password, but not give any priviliges. More a problem, though, is that the only user you can actually login as and get priviliges is root - all the other users only login with no password even though i've set one for them, and don't get priviliges to do anything
<jediknight_c2k> just downloaded a program and i have NO idea how to install it....
<dr_Willis> mikebot,  Yes. My volume keys work better under linux, then they do under vista on my new laptop. They work fine on my older laptop also.
<Leefmc> nickrud: K thank you.
<unavailable> randal you can switch the window manager from metacity to compiz, see if thats the problem
<randal> Ahadiel:  we tried that and it didnt work
<bogeyman> it says it is the root as owner
<mikebot> dr_Willis: Hrm, alright thanks. Do you know how I could figure out why mine aren't working?
<Kludge^WalesUK> any rTorrent users lurking?
<randal> its allready on compiz
<bogeyman> but how come my ns servers get changed about every 20 mins
<Leefmc> nickrud: For reference though, is /etc/profile root? (admin, sudo, etc)
<bogeyman> i got network manager removed
<bogeyman> dns*
<dr_Willis> mikebot,  not a clue. Ubuntu is one of the best distros ive seen for detecting/using special keys.
<Ahadiel> randal, As Pici said a whiel back, maybe your card is just too old for visual effects.
<randal> its old
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, generally programs in ubuntu are best installed from the repositories (see Applications --> Add/Remove... and System --> Administration --> Synaptic) what program are you trying to install/
<unavailable> randal yah, what card do u have?
<randal> but it shouldnt be this bad
<jediknight_c2k> any reccomendations?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Maybe it's your router.
<mikebot> dr_Willis: OK, well, thanks. Cheers.
<nickrud> Leefmc none of the above. It's a shell environment setup thingy, it gets sourced whenever you login, for any user.
<randal> windows xp had beter visural effects
<bogeyman> im direct to modem lol
<will00> what would be the best program to manage a music collection to remove duplicates (based on tags)
<Leefmc> nickrud: Ah, k thanks
<randal> i dont know what card i have
<bogeyman> if i was on router i could set the dns that way
<bogeyman> but im not :(
<randal> but all i know windows xp had beter graphics
<unavailable> randal is it integrated?
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Why is this bothering you?
<randal> thats why i know its not working prperly
<xxschwartzxx> ﻿is it possible use an sbin on an external hd as ur normal? I really need an answer please!
<randal> i dont think os
<randal> so
<nickrud> Leefmc it's used by bash and sh, probably other shells that I don't use and so don't know the usage
<bogeyman> lol bc when it changes my dns servers back to my isp i cant get online
<jediknight_c2k> am i visible?
<bogeyman> i have to use a certain one
<joe_electrician> bogeyman, use nslookup
<unavailable> randal is it a pc or laptop?
<iplaythisgame> randal, have you installed compicconfig-settings-manager?
<randal> pc
<bogeyman> what is that?
<randal> idk
<Ahadiel> iplaythisgame, That's not the problem.
<xxschwartzxx> ﻿is it possible use an sbin on an external hd as ur normal? I really need an answer please!
<joe_electrician> bogeyman, nslookup tells you want dns your isp uses
<unavailable> iplaythisgame randal compiz-settings-manager?
<randal> idk if i installed i have installed so many thinf
<Leefmc> nickrud: On a side note, if i put echos in the rc.local startup script, is there anyway i can read them?
<bogeyman> i can get that
<randal> things
<joe_electrician> bogeyman, e.g., nslookup my.isp.com
<bogeyman> i cant use the ones my isp provides
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, yes you are, did you read what i wrote for you a moment ago?
<jediknight_c2k> i missed it matt... could you repeat?
<bogeyman> i set the ones i need in the resolv.conf and after abotu 20 mins somehow it gets auto reset
<Ahadiel> joe_electrician, /path/to/external/sbin/blah ?
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, generally programs in ubuntu are best installed from the repositories (see Applications --> Add/Remove... and System --> Administration --> Synaptic) what program are you trying to install?
<jediknight_c2k> google earth
<unavailable> randal you should power down and crack the beast open and remove the pci card, AFTER DISCHARGING YOURSELF ON THE METAL CASE AND UNPLUGGING THE PC then make note of any writing on the card
<nickrud> Leefmc hm, if you turn off the usplash, you'd see them. If you want to see the outuput, you could add &> /home/leefmc/myrclocaloutput.log
<thenewguy> hey guys what can i use to safe format a hard drive?
<iplaythisgame> randal, what kinda of gfx card and monitor(s) did you have?
<jediknight_c2k> i downloaded the bin file from google directly
<Ahadiel> unavailable, or lspci | grep VGA
<xxschwartzxx> ﻿is it possible use an sbin on an external hd as ur normal? I really need an answer please! =[
<Leefmc> nickrud: K
<randal> compiz-settings-manager
<unavailable> rofl
<randal> UM
<randal> A LCD MONITER
<Leefmc> nickrud: Time to reboot and see if this works! :)
<bobertdos>  Miksag1: The best thing to do is to create an account with an easy login and limit privileges.
<esac> anybody know of a good screen capture program (to turn into a movie) that preferably can record voice at the same time?
<randal> video card is old but not that old
<unavailable> randal or lspci | grep VGA             thanks ahadiel
<randal> over 5 years
<randal> or more
<nickrud> esac gtk-recordmydesktop has audio recording, according to it's description
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, ah kk... :) easiest way is to go to Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<LSD|Ninja> When specifying a wpa-ssid in /etc/network/interfaces is it necessary to escape spaces or put in ""'s?
<randal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja put in ""
<joe_electrician> gtk-recordmydesktop does very good
<xxschwartzxx> ﻿is it possible use an sbin on an external hd as ur normal? I really need an answer please! i need to know i have no space left!
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: thanks
<jediknight_c2k> ok... i'm there
<randal> no external hd
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  you could export your PATH to look for a directory anywhere.
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, can you change to the directory where you saved the file?
<randal> no idea what sbin is
<mneptok> randal: what grfx chipset?
<nickrud> xxschwartzxx yes, if you don't set the partition as noexec
<xxschwartzxx> Thanks
<randal> what
<spiritssight> it appers that the update manger is The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<randal> grfx?????????
<unavailable> randal http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-407041.html
<mneptok> randal: what. graphic. chipset?
<nickrud> spiritssight what version of ubuntu?
<jediknight_c2k> its on the desktop...
<randal> IDK
<spiritssight> 8.04
<esac> nickrud: thanks ill give gtk-recordmydesktop a try. i am hoping it will allow me to define the area of capture
<mneptok> randal: then that's your first problem
<nickrud> mnemo isn't tnt2 the chip set? (not real hot on nvidia)
<iplaythisgame> spiritssight, was there an update to acroread that caused that?
<mneptok> randal: "I don;t know what hardware I own, but MAKE IT GO!" isn;t really helpful ;)
<spiritssight> I don't think so as I don't have that installed
<randal> its a nivida gpu
<randal> 1 sec ill tell you what it is
<nickrud> spiritssight do   sudo apt-get update , that will give you better error messages
<mneptok> randal: that's better. now, which of nVidia's many chipsets does it use?
<iplaythisgame> spiritssight,  u got the medi repo installed?
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, ok, type in 'cd ~/Desktop' without the ' symbols, then hit enter, followed by a 'chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin' and then 'sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin'
<dr_Willis> jediknight_c2k,  i do belive that googleearth is in the medibuntu repositories.
<spiritssight> I don't really know I am very new to all this
<randal> i cant find it now
<jediknight_c2k> is it?
<randal> 1 sec
<mneptok> randal: lspci -vvvvv | grep VGA
<arooni-mobile> i'm having trouble getting mongrel_rails to load....; here is the error record:  http://pastie.org/233511
<arooni-mobile> oops
<nickrud> spiritssight no problem, you're in the right place. open a terminal, type    sudo apt-get update  , enter your password, then copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com. Then give me the link so I can see the error
<iplaythisgame> spiritssight, what nickrud said
<spiritssight> http://pastebin.com/d26dfa5c9
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, yep it is, i forgot about that... (thanks dr_Willis) if you dont mind downloading it again I can run you through installing it from there.. it should be a bit easier :) and more likely to succeed :)
<unavailable> randal  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5343498&postcount=7
<randal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<nickrud> spiritssight ok, I see the problem. do   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , then copy that to the pastebin, and close gedit
<jediknight_c2k> i've done ok downloading and installing using the repositories, i just want to learn the right way to do this if i have to...
<mneptok> randal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Photocopy> Would this work with Xubuntu 8.04 iso instead?  : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/01/11/run-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<jediknight_c2k> call me old fashioned but i want to know how to make it work myself :P
<mneptok> jediknight_c2k: just use GOOGearth? ;)
<unavailable> randal read that entire post before doing anything
<jediknight_c2k> how do i log my terminal over to root?
<mneptok> jediknight_c2k: errr... GOOGmaps
<Debian_Noobie> hello
<Megaqwerty> jediknight_c2k: sudo -i
<dr_Willis> jediknight_c2k,  using the repositories is the right way. :)
<randal> im installing it already
<Debian_Noobie> does anyone know where the file is that locks the camera when mounted?
<jediknight_c2k> thanks
<Leefmc> nickrud: No luck, any idea where else i could put it?
<unavailable> randal read the last set of paragraphs
<nickrud> Leefmc what are you doing?
<iplaythisgame> do you have to add root to the passwd to use sudo -i?
<randal> do i copy that code somewhere
<nickrud> iplaythisgame no, just use your regular password.
<justdweezil> who whould i ask a question about moving ubuntu from livecd to a harddisk install?
<Leefmc> nickrud: Running a script for an app. Not sure all of what it does, but it adds to the system path, etc. Now assuming it worked, the system path addition didnt stick. When i echo $PATH i do not see its modifications
<Debian_Noobie> !gphoto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gphoto
<MatthewV> jediknight_c2k, if you want to use the medibuntu repos, follow instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu on adding those repositories and then just install the googleearth package using synaptic or terminal
<iplaythisgame> nickrud, so why does just about every how to for installing recommend doin sudo passwd root?
<Megaqwerty> jediknight_c2k: however, I do want to stress that it is preferable to minimize the time you're in root. stupid mistakes happen.
<randal> i dont understand do i repplace my moitor code in there and use that code
<Awsoonn> justdweezil:  ask away
<jediknight_c2k> any recommended reading for learning linux?
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  a script normally can not 'export' variables back to the parent process.
<iplaythisgame> nickrud, i gues im asking are there restrictions to sudo -i?
<nickrud> Leefmc Determining what it's doing is critical for determining what goes where ;).
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: Argh, how the hell do they want me to run it. Grr
<IndyGunFreak> !info gphoto2 | Debian_Noobie
<ubottu> debian_noobie: gphoto2 (source: gphoto2): The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-1 (hardy), package size 195 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Megaqwerty> iplaythisgame: because those howtos aren't good?
<Debian_Noobie> !I could best describe it similar to a lock that xserver uses while user is logged in to gnome
<ubottu> Debian_Noobie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  no idea what you are trying to do.. so i cant answer. :) you could 'source' the script.
<iplaythisgame> Megaqwerty, lol
<spiritssight> nickrud did you get the link
<nickrud> iplaythisgame no, sudo -i gives you the equivalent of   su - .  sudo passwd root enables logging into the root account by giving it a usable password
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  source /path/to/script
<Debian_Noobie> what is that ubottu?
<nickrud> spiritssight no, I missed it
<unavailable> randal     sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.7.14.08 && sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: Yea
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  thats not 'quite' the same as runnign it. :)
<Megaqwerty> iplaythisgame: they're probably used to using root on other distributions, so they are used to using that insecure method of gaining root access.
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: I actually was intending to, i neglected that, perhaps thats why?
<nickrud> spiritssight oh, the first one, with the error? Yes, I did
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: Well they intend you to source it
<kathleen> I have via_rhine nic that keeps training up at 100tx... but it is a gig..
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: or so i read
<kathleen>  mii-tool -F 1000baseTx
<kathleen> Invalid media specification '1000baseTx'.
<mneptok> a root password should not be set on an Ubuntu system
<jediknight_c2k> i like making stupid mistakes though...  i seem to learn more by messing things up than by doing it right...
<Blaqlight> ubottu is self deprecating. interesting that a bot should be capable of such "human-like" actions.
<ubottu> Blaqlight: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> full stop.
<kathleen> why is that invalid?
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  i think one often sees . path/to/script  instead of source /path/to/thing
<nickrud> spiritssight the problem is how the cdrom was added; we need to fix a file.  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , copy the contents to the pastebin and give me the link
<Debian_Noobie> I hear that jedi
<spiritssight> correct :-(
<Debian_Noobie> will toast to that claim
<Megaqwerty> jediknight_c2k: still, I would recommend sticking with just typing sudo as much as possible
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: Well technically, i need to cd to that dir because the script needs me to be there
<unavailable> then copy paste your monitor section into the new xorg.conf that you will paste over everything in gedit and save
<jediknight_c2k> i see where you're coming from
<mneptok> unavailable: bad advice on Hardy
<VanessaE> ah ubottu is just biding his time until the machines take over. :-)
<mneptok> unavailable: Hardy discourages editing of xorg.conf
<nickrud> Leefmc what I would do with the path is make the path addition to /etc/environment
<dr_Willis> VanessaE,  shhhh.. they allready have...
<randal> ITS NOT WORKING
<Debian_Noobie> i learned the most from this os from my own errors
<VanessaE> heh
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: would using source from rc.local make the PATH affects "stick"?
<mneptok> randal: restart X
<unavailable> mneptok  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5343498&postcount=7
<randal> im geting rely mad ive been on this 8 hours trying to get this working
<mneptok> unavailable: i don;t really care what the forums say
<randal> restart my computer
<IndyGunFreak> randal: get what working?
<spiritssight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27402/
<randal> this is hopeless
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  i would think it would be best to set the PATHS in the proper profile/bashrc/other files. Not in rc.local  depending on what/why you are setting them.
<Leefmc> nickrud: Well the script needs to be run no matter what, and it appends to the path anyway, so i'd essentially be adding to the path twice i think
<randal> would envy be messing all this up
<mneptok> unavailable: you *can* edit xorg.conf. that doesn't mean you *should*.
<mneptok> randal: yes it would
<nickrud> Leefmc without knowing what it's doing, I can't give you any more advice
<randal> what
<randal> now im rely mad
<randal> now what
<mneptok> randal: you can't use Envy.
<unavailable> mneptok thats why i told him to      sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.7.14.08 && sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<randal> well i was told to
<randal> as a last hope
<unavailable> mneptok so he has a bakup
<justdweezil> if i have an error window that keeps popping up when i click 'okay' (the only option) how can i force quit it?
<Leefmc> dr_Willis: Well im not setting the paths, they are, but im not going to start hacking their scripts hehe :). I'll try the rc.local source, and see if it works
<unavailable> jic
<mneptok> randal: your chipset is ~10 years old. Envy is for using the latest and greatest nVidia drivers.
<randal> i think it made it worse tho
<reduz> QUESTION: At home and office i upgraded from ubuntu 7.04 to 8.04, and now both computers crawl to death and keep swapping all the time, something that didn't happen before. Pentium-D and X2 , both dual core, any hint?
<randal> STUPID GUYS TOLD ME To sorry for caps
<IndyGunFreak> reduz: clean install.
<randal> what do i do now
<mneptok> randal: instead of apologozong, just don't use caps.
<nickrud> reduz you upgraded directly from 7.04 to 8.04? If so, clean install
<randal> what do i do
<IndyGunFreak> randal: well, you know what they about advice, trust but verify, you didn't do the latter
<randal> is it hopeless
<mneptok> randal: you boot to recover mode and use xfix
<hackel> Using Brasero to burn an audio CD takes 30 minutes (2x speed!) and uses 100% CPU (50% of dual-core).  What might I be doing wrong here?
<Debian_Noobie> not sure reduz, what are the errors when pressing esc during start up
<Debian_Noobie> check the startup log reduz
<reduz> nickrud, really? is it because of a problem? I mean i also upgraded to 7.04 without any issue
<randal> howablout i reinstall ubuntu and try this agian tomarop
<nickrud> mneptok is xfix documented anywhere?
<reduz> Debian_Noobie, there are supposed to be errors?
<unavailable> mneptok can he apt-get remove envy --purge ?
<Debian_Noobie> not generally
<Debian_Noobie> but i got one last week with a bad hard drive
<Debian_Noobie> ata 4 error
<randal> would it work to reinstall ubuntu and do this tomaro ive been at this 8 hours
<nickrud> reduz upgrades are only supported from one release to the next, like 7.04 to 7.10. Then upgrade to 8.04.
<unavailable> randal i dont see why not
<Debian_Noobie> which was the port it was plugged into at the time
<randal> why not what
<randal> tthats a good idea
<unavailable> randal starting with a clean slate is always best
<nickrud> reduz it's just too hard to cover all possible use cases over that big a change
<randal> i got so much stuff i dont think i need installed
<reduz> nickrud, ah maybe i meant 7.10, i'm sure i was up to date before hardy came out
<randal> ok
<Debian_Noobie> use the text based most for startup
<mneptok> unavailable: ja, but it might not clean up its config mess on the way out the door
<ReAn[Laptop]> i read somewhere that Ubuntu supported Active Directory, as in, i could add my machine to AD and log on as an AD Username, is this true?
<unavailable> mneptok envy is that bad huh?
<randal> ill reinstall tomaro and work on this tomaro im stresses ive been at this 8 hours
<reduz> nickrud, now my performance is horrible after, for example, compilign large apps or having several firefox tabs open
<spiritssight> nickrud, I don't know if I missed some thing you said there is alot of traffic and myself bing legally blind I am having trouble following to make sure I don't miss any thing said
<Megaqwerty> ReAn[Laptop]: yes.
<reduz> everything keeps swaping
<randal> well everyone who helped me thankyou for your patiants i know im not in the best mood thanks guys
<nickrud> reduz I'm not sure what you are doing there. Me, I always do fresh installs
<mneptok> unavailable: binary blobs are
<Debian_Noobie> firfox is known to crash on my system on several occasions
<unavailable> randal good luck 2morrow
<reduz> nickrud, guess i'll have to get used to put /home somewhere else
<randal> bye
<Debian_Noobie> i use seamonkey
<nickrud> spiritssight yes, you must have.    run    gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and put the contents on the paste bin
<randal> thz ill need it
<ReAn[Laptop]> Megaqwerty: Where would i visit to find more information about this?
<randal> lol
<spiritssight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27402/
<unavailable> mneptok windows?
<iplaythisgame> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27402/
<Debian_Noobie> everyone has their own taste i guess
<nickrud> reduz heh.
<Megaqwerty> ReAn[Laptop]: hold on
<nickrud> spiritssight ah, you need to add my nick to whatever you post, things move really fast here and I simply missed it
<AMDpenguin> im not taking my sneakers off i am sneakers o toole
<ReAn[Laptop]> actually, i believe i may have found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<nickrud> spiritssight ok, now run    gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and delete line 1 , the one with the cdrom entry. Save, and close gedit
<spiritssight> nickrud ok, I just have to try and remember the spelling of it :-)
<nickrud> spiritssight nick<tab key> makes it quick :)
<nickrud> spiritssight for you, I type spir<tab key>
<Megaqwerty> ReAn[Laptop]: that looks like it will help, but I don't think that's exactly what was featured for hardy
<unavailable> nickrud: actually i have to type nickr tab
<Megaqwerty> ReAn[Laptop]: you'll want to look into likewise-open
<nickrud> is nickspoon in the house?
<kcman> can anyone help me with my graphics card it is an ati and is not showing up inside the command
<unavailable> [INFO]	4 matches for “nick”: [nickrud, NickGarvey, Nick__, nicku]
<Megaqwerty> ReAn[Laptop]: here's their website: http://www.likewisesoftware.com/products/likewise_open/
<nickrud> lol, I only annoyed one , who wasn't here :)
<unavailable> nickrud: so whats the difference between gksu and gksudo
<Megaqwerty> ReAn[Laptop]: ah, and I found the official guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<nickrud> unavailable nothing anymore, gksudo is a link to gksu
<spiritssight> nickrud: the other thing thats happening is that its needs to do a partial upgrade what that about
<jasonago> i have a slow net connection at home so I can't download some kde apps because kdelibs and dependencies are huge...what I'm doing right now is 1) install qemu on windows here at our office where net is very fast...2) install ubuntu virtually...3) download my packages...4) get the deb files on the /var/cache/apt/archives and save it on flash drive...5)transfer it to my pc...hahaha.......
<spiritssight> nickrud: it says some thing about libpciaccess0
<nickrud> spiritssight we'll get to that, first lets deal with the sources.list. Nothing will work the way it should until that is fixed
<unavailable> jasonago well i pay for a 3mb line but get 30 mb
<jasonago> note that I cant install ubuntu here so I'm installing it virtually...and secretly...
<spiritssight> nickrud, the list thing is finished, I have edit and saved the file
<Debian_Noobie> well now we all know
<Debian_Noobie> your secret is exposed
<nickrud> spiritssight ok, now run    sudo apt-get update , see if there are any errors
<moDumass> hey all, um, i cant get subtitles to work, in totem, or vlc
<Debian_Noobie> lol
<unavailable> rofl
<moDumass> same name as file
<Debian_Noobie> vlc has a forum for that
<Debian_Noobie> check their home page
<spiritssight> nickrud: no errors
<unavailable> jasonago why not just install ubuntu on a flash drive?
<kcman> i am wondering if anyone knows of a driver package for my graphics card i cant seem to find one
<unavailable> kcman if you would tell us your graphics card im sure something can be dug up
<nickrud> spiritssight ok, get your mythbuntu disk, then with it not in the cdrom drive, run  sudo apt-cdrom add .  The drive will open, and then you put in the disk and close the drawer
<kcman> unavailable i would love to but to be honest i am not quite sure myself i know it is ati my laptop is a sony vaio pcg-fxa53 and i cant seem to find anything on it for ubuntu
<Debian_Noobie> not sure on your card kc
<magichere> hi,guys , How to driver HDMI audio with nvidia graphic card ?
<Nihilam> Have a potentially silly question. When I upgraded from 6.06 to 8.04, my console/terminal (non-gui) began to display the ncurses colors incorrectly; to wit, far dimmer than they should (and do, under Konsole/KDE) appear. Can someone help me understand the discrepancy?
<Debian_Noobie> check the ati site for a driver?
<kcman> unavailable all that comes up in the conf is generic or some crap nothing labeled driver
<unavailable> kcman  lspci | grep VGA
<Debian_Noobie> nvidia had a driver for their cards
<kcman> unavailable terminal those?
<spiritssight> nickrud:  I have done that now
<unavailable> kcman thats one terminal command
<kcman> unavailable sorry i will do that now one second please
<nickrud> spiritssight it should be scanning the drive, checking what packages are available on the disk.
<unavailable> ok
<spiritssight> nickrud: its done
<nickrud> unavailable one more thing about gksu, try running sudo gksu-properties
<kcman> unavailable 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<bogeyman> is it possible to make a file non writeable?
<nickrud> spiritssight now run   sudo apt-get update  again, you should run without errors, and see the cdrom in the output
<bogeyman> bc for some reason ubuntu keeps changing my resolv.conf file on me
<unavailable> nice
<justdweezil> how do i force quit an application?
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: chmod -w filename
<spiritssight> nickrud: No eorrs
<Debian_Noobie> kill or term command just
<Debian_Noobie> kill, sorry
<bogeyman> tried that but afterwards i can still write to it
<Debian_Noobie> or nice it
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: or...I guess you might need sudo for that
<bogeyman> ye u need sudo
<bogeyman> but i still can write to it afterwards
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: post the output of: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<nickrud> spiritssight excellent. Now, a couple commands to do some cleanup (and the should take care of the other error you were talking about).   sudo apt-get -f install
<davidrawson_> hey
<unavailable> kcman http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=7200
<spiritssight> nickrud: done with that one
<nickrud> spiritssight in this case, the -f means fix, that is, check for errors and fix any it found.
<nickrud> spiritssight now, just for luck,   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bogeyman> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 74 2008-07-14 23:03 /etc/resolv.conf
<davidrawson_> can somebody help me with a cdrecord problem?
<nickrud> spiritssight that means configure -a (all) things that aren't completely configured correctly
<spiritssight> nickrud: done with both of the last two
<nickrud> spiritssight you should be good to go now.
<Nihilam> Anyone have experience with the vga console mode?
<spiritssight> nickrud: the last one gave no output
<spiritssight> checking
<bogeyman> so is that good Megaqwerty
<bogeyman> ?
<nickrud> spiritssight that's good :) Generally no output means successful completion.
<Lynet> magichere: It should be available in the latest nvidia driver, but it is unfortunately not in the hardy repositories yet.
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: sorry, didn't see your response. I'll look.
<bogeyman> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 74 2008-07-14 23:03 /etc/resolv.conf
<banisterfiend> anyone here know how i go about installing ALSA to replace OSS?
<ubuntu_> pussy
<ubuntu_> for you
<ubuntu_> people
<nickrud> ubuntu_ ?
<ubuntu_> callme
<nirupama> what is the module for camera in samsung Q1 Ultra
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: ah, I see the problem.
<justdweezil> how to i kill an app?
<justdweezil> how do*
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: root can do whatever the hell it wants.
<unavailable> !ohmy | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bogeyman> how can i change it to no one and i mean no one can write to it
<spiritssight> nickrud: Not all updates can be installed - Run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible and much more it says
<Debian_Noobie> someone cursing?
<nickrud> spiritssight put the complete output on the pastebin
<darksidedelayue> Hello, I am running the latest version of ubuntu on a sony vaoi fz160e. I am having troubles with making the headphones work. When plugged in the headphones do not emit sound, but the speakers continue to emit sound.
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: I don't think it's possible to restrict root from doing anything...at least, I can't think of any way.
<nickrud> spiritssight you ran   sudo apt-get upgrade ? If not, run that, and put the complete error up
<Debian_Noobie> must be your jack on your pc
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: I guess you're going to actually find the root of the problem instead of hacking your way to a solution ;)
<Debian_Noobie> could have it hooked up incorrectly
<darksidedelayue> It is not the jack on my pc for it worked just fine when I had vista running
<darksidedelayue> and laptop*
<Debian_Noobie> volume check?
<darksidedelayue> done
<bogeyman> well i change my dns servers in that file and somehow ubuntu keeps changing em back after like 20 mins
<darksidedelayue> the problem is that the soundcard
<darksidedelayue> not like the soundcard is broken
<darksidedelayue> but it's too new
<zchef2k> hey all
<Debian_Noobie> brand?
<unavailable> !enter | darksidedelayue
<ubottu> darksidedelayue: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darksidedelayue> sony vaoi fz160e
<amirman> are there any applications for ubuntu that will let me compress dvd data prior to burning? i have a 7 GB iso but my disc drive will only do one layer.
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: try checking System>Administration>Networking
<Debian_Noobie> you have a laptop?
<darksidedelayue> yes
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: change it in there, and you should be good to go.
<spiritssight> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d3bbd466d
<Debian_Noobie> I think my headphone voume was pcm
<esac> i cant seem to get my microphone to record. i can hear it through my headphones so i know it is on. any ideas ?
<Debian_Noobie> volume* but it wa a dell
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: I mean 'Network' sorry
<zchef2k> i cant seem to get the spawning of emerald to stick in kde, can anyone help?
<Debian_Noobie> yours may be different
<darksidedelayue> Debian, it is not a volume issue.
<spiritssight> nickrud: you know this all started I think becuase I am trying to get my TV to work
<bogeyman> it is set from there bc that file reads the resolv.conf
<johny> is there anyone to help me out in installing  Network simulator in ubuntu
<bogeyman> ive set it there many many times and after a certain its back to normal
<nickrud> spiritssight that's probably because of your personal package archive entries in the sources.list. (xorg-edgers, that scares me just a little bit ;)
<amirman> zchef2k: what happens exactly?
<newb> hi all
<spiritssight> I was told do that
<davidrawson_> does anyone know how to use the cdrecord command in the terminal?
<nickrud> spiritssight do  apt-cache policy xorg-server-core , and put the output on the pastebin
<zchef2k> i can spawn it from the terminal, but it doesnt spwan again if the wm is reset
<spiritssight> I don't have a clue, I just trying to get TV working :-)
<newb> I'm new to ubuntu, and I need help
<jbroome> davidrawson_: cdrecord -dao -eject -data <isofile>
<johny> hi newb
<newb> on how to change firewall policies using firestarter
<johny> tell me what do u want to know
<zchef2k> i set compiz --replace from the terminal and it survives the restart
<davidrawson_> yea, but it keeps saying cannot open scsi driver
<newb> hi johny
<davidrawson_> jbroome, it keeps saying "Cannot open scsi driver"
<spiritssight> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d5d810857
<davidrawson_> and i use scanbus
<newb> I'm unable to add new policies using firestarter, the policies options (buttons) are all grayed out
<zchef2k> i have found very little online regarding this
<newb> How can I change that?
<davidrawson_> does anyone know where ubuntu keeps all the documentation files?
<jbroome> davidrawson_: /usr/share/doc/
<nickrud> spiritssight sorry, brain fart.    apt-cache policy  xserver-xorg-core
<johny> hey newn click on my name and chat with me
<davidrawson_> thanks jbroome
<johny> hey newb click on my name and chat with me
<Flannel> johny: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, thanks.
<Debian_Noobie> awsome
<nickrud> davidrawson_ also, man <command> or man <configfile> often has a lot of useful documentation
<spiritssight> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d24cac88a
<amirman> zchef2k: what i do is just add emerald --replace to my sessions, so that it starts up when i load up the system
<zchef2k> amirman , lemme give a shot
<spiritssight> nickrud: did you get the link?
<amirman> zchef2k: wait i think i know what you mean, when you switch WMs it doesnt stay attached to compiz, so if you switch back to a simple WM and then back to compiz it makes you run emerald --replace again, is that right?
<davidrawson_> are there any ubuntu applications capable of writing multisession discs?
<davidrawson_> such as data/audio audio/data
<Megaqwerty> davidrawson_: I believe k3b can
<amirman> are there any applications for ubuntu that will let me compress dvd data prior to burning? i have a 7 GB iso but my disc drive will only do one layer.
<nickrud> spiritssight quite possibly the archive is in an unstable state, that is, it's in the midst of being built and they are not all in sync yet. PPA's are not the most stable things in the world
<zchef2k> amirman , right, but its really only kde at this point as im not using anything else, but no, its not staying connected
<nickrud> spiritssight who told you to use the ppa?
<amirman> zchef2k: i'm using gnome so i couldnt tell you for sure, sorry
<davidrawson_> and i also need it to leave out a 16 byte sector for a bootloader
<Reformer81> amirman: Look into DVD rippers... they can rip to any quality.
<spiritssight> a person in the radeon IRC, he said he had not done it before but it may get the TV working
<Reformer81> amirman: I'm afraid I don't remember the name of the one I used to use, but if you search the repos for a dvd ripper, you'll find one.
<Megaqwerty> davidrawson_: I'm not sure how, but k3b is quite the powerhouse when it comes to disk burning
<nickrud> spiritssight ah. Well.
<unavailable> xchat : how do i make it so it opens a link by single left click
<davidrawson_> cool
<Megaqwerty> davidrawson_:  so you have a good chance of being able to do it.
<davidrawson_> ok
<mkquist> amirman: dvd95
<davidrawson_> and for mounting iso files, i just need to use the mount command, right, no daemon tools
<davidrawson_> ?
<Flannel> !mount | davidrawson_
<ubottu> davidrawson_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flannel> er, sorry.
<Flannel> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<davidrawson_> ok
<davidrawson_> thank you guys
<spiritssight> nickrud: could I PM you, could you help with geting TV working for a ATI (I know) radeon mobilie M52 x1300
<pen> besides the widget factory, is there a gdm previewer for gnome?
<nickrud> spiritssight You have a couple of options, one is easy, and may work, the second is very difficult unless you're really familiar with how packaging works. The first is simply waiting and hoping the archive stabilizes, the second is manually resetting packages.
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: you there at all? mysqlcheck is telling me user "mythtv@localhost" is being denied access using password:YES) could this be the problem?
<nickrud> spiritssight I've never used a tv out on an ati. No real clue how it's done
<amirman> Reformer81: mkquist: thanks
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: yes, absolutely
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: thats why i was saying change the password for that user and update it in the backend settings etc
<nickrud> spiritssight and if I may, you should be careful about using advice from someone who says they've never done it themselves
<spiritssight> nickrud: the tv card is a wintv but it some thing with my DRM / xv that is not letting it work
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: so how do I fix this, exactly? Thread I'm looking at says reinstall mysql?
<spiritssight> learn and live :(
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: or should I actually change the password in the file and in the settings?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: well u could do that, or u could just login to the mysql console as root and do it
<nickrud> spiritssight how old is this install?
<arooni_____> full screen mode on youtube doesnt work for me on ff3 on my ubuntu hardy desktop; although it works on my laptop.  it doesnt work because i hit full screen and it flashes to full screen for a second, then immediately exits.  i have a nvidia geforce 7300 glx grahpics card.  what should i do?
<Lokz> hmmm I'm having problem connecting to my router to get an internet connection using eth0 on a ubuntu server (2008)... I've tried pretty much everything I know. Here have a look : http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/ Did I miss something?
<spiritssight> about 2 - 3 weeks
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: and I do that... how? Sorry... I'm new at this :(
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: I imagine that if u do mysql -u root on the command line it takes u straight to the mysql cli, unless u have set a root password yet
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: not that new :P. On that now.
<nickrud> spiritssight do you have /home on a separate partition? (and yes, I'm working around to suggesting a fresh install to fix this package mixture failure, if the ppa doesn't stabilize soon)
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: errr access denied...
<spiritssight> nickrud: its about 2-3 weeks old I came over from windows, once I get this thing running then I will try and understand it more, my gf wants to watch TV and use composit connect fro video phone
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: maybe I am that new?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: ok, so now u need to update the password for the user mythtv@localhost
<ReAn[Laptop]> how do i restart ntpdate? the guide im using sais /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart but there's no ntpdate there
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: root used password:NO
<nickrud> spiritssight all things I've never done, so have no advise to offer
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: so what do I do?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('password') WHERE User='mythtv@localhost'
<madrazr> I created 2 logical volumes in a volume group yesterday, each with capacity 60 GiB and added the corresponding lines to /etc/fstab, but it always mounts with write and execute permissions to root, can someone help me?
<newb> Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out. Does someone now how to change that?
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: Are you using ntpd or ntpdate?  its likely /etc/init.d/ntpd  or ntp-server instead
<pen> besides the widget factory, is there a gdm previewer for gnome?
<spiritssight> nickrud: I don't have /home on its on part
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: all that in the terminal?
<spiritssight> nickrud: I don't have much on the system any how
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  in the mysql cli, and u need to substitute the password that u want
<samalex> hi everyone ...
<ReAn[Laptop]> Flannel: there's only 2 items in /etc/init.d that start with n: networking and nvidia-kernel
<Prez00> i am running hardy and just compiled 2.6.25 kernel, and sometimes it boots up to a black screen instead of X login screen.  I can ctrl-alt-f1 and in the dark can reboot machine, so it is running... after I restart machine it'll sometimes come to regular graphical login and everything normal.  happened as well with other custom kernel, any ideas what modules I should look for that might cause this intermittent failure?
<ReAn[Laptop]> and i do have ntpdate installed
<kcman> unavailable could do any of this page for my graphics card hurt my gnome?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: DO I replace PASSWORD or ('Password')?
<Prez00> sorry, i meant i just compiled 2.6.26
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: You're using ntpdate instead of ntpd then.  That's a cronjob instead of a daemon (ntpdate is the one that changes it in one go, instead of incrementally fixing the time like ntpd)
<newb> ﻿Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out. Does someone now how to change that?  if you have the answer PLZ IM me!
<nickrud> spiritssight I'd back up home, use !clone instructions (I'll give them to you in a sec, it simplifies getting back your package selection, and no, it won't look for the ppa ;)
<nickrud> !clone | spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<MasterShrek> Prez00, the ubuntu kernel has patches from the vanilla kernel (which im assuming is where you got 2.6.26 from) i dont know if things act very nice when the patches arent there
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost:?
<ReAn[Laptop]> Flannel: I only care cuz im working on getting my computer working with AD, the guide im using asks me to restart the service... and when i try to auth w/ my AD it sais im out of sync, so it hasn't responded to my changes
<MasterShrek> Prez00, i mean it is a patched version of the regular kernel
<bogeyman> YAY
<Lokz> I would really appreciate some help on connecting to my router by using eth0... I believe I've tried everything...
<Lokz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/
<Lokz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27408/
<bogeyman> ty so much Megaqwerty
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: u replace the one in quotes
<madrazr> ﻿ I created 2 logical volumes in a volume group yesterday, each with capacity 60 GiB and added the corresponding lines to /etc/fstab, but it always mounts with write and execute permissions to root, can someone help me?
<ReAn[Laptop]> how would i get ntpdate to restart or wake up and re-read it's config and match my date
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: no problem.
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: ty
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: also, I think it was DHCP that was replacing those entries just fyi.
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: with anything or with the password that's already set by MythTV?
<spiritssight> I don't have much stuff on here, I don't care about installing again, its the drivers for the wintv and my video that I am have so much trouble with
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: You can use ntpd instead, which I recommend: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html  that also covers ntpdate as well
<bogeyman> lol it was getting on my nerves
<bogeyman> like every 20 mins it would reset
<Prez00> MasterShrek: got it..hmmm, will try and find those patches, but seems to me to be a video driver issue, maybe i am just missing something in my custom config..
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: either choose one, or use the same one that is show in mythtv backend settings
<spiritssight> I need to get the TV running then the rest can take time but the TV need to be able to run
<unavailable> dcman wat was the link again ? i lost it
<unavailable> kcman wat was the link again ? i lost it
<MasterShrek> Prez00, is there a specific reason you dont want to use the ubuntu kernel? you could custom compile the already patched kernel that you should have
<bogeyman> ty for everything peace guys gl
<Megaqwerty> bogeyman: happy to help. Have a good night/day (depending on where you are on earth)
<nickrud> spiritssight no advice on the tv, sorry. Maybe someone else who's actually done it will pas through.
<spiritssight> nickrud: what about video card stuff?
<kcman> unavailable http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=7200
 * unavailable notices a lot of video problems on tonight
<nickrud> spiritssight basic stuff, mostly. My strengths don't run towards hardware
<Lokz> I'm desesparate, eth0 won't connect to my router hense all my tries (dhclient, resolv.config, network/interfaces)
<Lokz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/
<Lokz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27408/
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: I'm getting a syntax error, unexpected token `('
<newb> ﻿Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out. Does someone now how to change that?  if you have the answer PLZ IM me!
<spiritssight> ahh, well I thank you for your help greatly
<sapin25> @join quebec
<ubottu> sapin25: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<MasterShrek> newb you need to run it as root
<bob3213243_>  does anyone know a way to set a verizon phone's blue tooth to discoverable permanently?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: paste exactly what u are executing in here
<Xavura> Ok guys so I have a usb device that I can plug in a component cable
<kernel_ghost> on one line
<spiritssight> do you mind me adding you on my IRC user list thingy
<Xavura> and I want some software to record the input
<kcman> unavailable the only reason i ask is because this page is from a year ago or so now and there might just be an easier way
<nickrud> spiritssight not at all, I'm here far too often anyway ;)
<noname91> ﻿hey can somebody help me set up my printer: when i plug it in (usb) ubuntu automatically sets it up and says it is ready for printing... but when i print something there is no response ... the printer is an Epson Stylus C45
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE User='mythtv@localhost'
<MasterShrek> bob3213243_, i doubt you can, they put it on a timer for security and battery life i believe
<l815> i'm trying to configure a newer version of anjuta but i'm getting a "ORBit 2" error, can anyone help?
<Xavura> this channel moves too fast
<Xavura> how can anyone possibly get help in this
<madrazr> !lvm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm2
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: if its feasible for u, u might find it easier to use phpmyadmin or mysql administrator tool
<l815> take the red pill and it will slow down
<Xavura> :P
<snarkster> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: how can I do that?
<unavailable> kcman that is true nickrud  http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=7200 your thoughts?
<MasterShrek> Xavura, if you keep things to one line it helps quite a bit
<Megaqwerty> Xavura: we're crazily fast thinkers.
<nickrud> Xavura by asking all on one line, makes it easier for someone to track
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: do u run this as a webserver also?
<Xavura> MasterShrek: I'l rewrite it on one line and better
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: Run what? This computer? No I don't believe so.
<Xavura> I have a USB device where you plug it into your PC then you can plug a compontent (A/V) cable into it, I used to use it on Windows to record from my Xbox 360 to my PC. I need some software that can record from it... and maybe drivers too?
<noname91> ﻿hey can somebody help me set up my printer: when i plug it in (usb) ubuntu automatically sets it up and says it is ready for printing... but when i print something there is no response
<Lokz> Seriously, anyone who believe they are pretty good in networking... could you have a look at this ? I'm trying to connect to my router using eth0... I believe I've read everything that's available and tried everything from friends and own experience
<Lokz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/
<Lokz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27408/
<davidrawson_> hey, i'm trying to figure out something with k3b
<davidrawson_> how do you burn raw files
<davidrawson_> such as audio.raw as an audio session
<Reformer81> davidrawson_: What do you mean by raw?
<Reformer81> ah.
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: ok apt-get install mysql-admin
<nickrud> unavailable that's really old instructions ...
<Reformer81> davidrawson_: You may need to open it in Audacity and convert it to .WAV or .MP3 first.
<MasterShrek> Lokz, any reason you dont want to use dhcp?
<unavailable> nickrud you have any offers of advice?
<Lokz> it's not installed
<Lokz> i'm running the server ubuntu
<noname91> ﻿hey can somebody help me set up my printer: when i plug it in (usb) ubuntu automatically sets it up and says it is ready for printing... but when i print something there is no response
<Xavura> dhcp screws with your dns settings and sets them wrong
<Demios> i have a network question if anyone is willing to help me out over /query or /msg
<Lokz> with minimum sofware
<Xavura> For me anyway
<l815> i'm trying to configure a newer version of anjuta but i'm getting a "ORBit 2" error, can anyone help?
<Reformer81> !repeat | noname91
<ubottu> noname91: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<davidrawson_> it's for dreamcast homebrew
<nickrud> unavailable yeah, the open source ati drivers should support that card
<MasterShrek> Lokz, you never installed a dhcp client?
<Lokz> not on this server
<kcman> unavailable did i ask the winning question of the night
<MasterShrek> davidrawson_, the only reason i bought one :)
<Xavura> Would I be ok to ask my question in #ubuntuforums and/or #ubuntu-offtopic? There's a chance that someone in there has the drivers and/or software I need
<Xavura> or should I just keep trying here
<unavailable> kcman rofl
<davidrawson_> i need to create an audio session of silence, like a blank audio session, and then i create an iso file which i burn afterwards
<Lokz> MasterShrek: unless it comes with the standard installation of the ubuntu server... but i don't have the dhcpcd
<MasterShrek> Lokz, dhclient
<nickrud> Xavura -offtopic no, #ubuntuforums maybe. Wired connection?
<Lokz> MasterShrek: I did, check the link
<reduz> Actually, i think i have figured out what's going on with my ubuntu, high disk activity makes the system crawl
<Xavura> Nick__: What do you mean by wired connection?
<reduz> as if disk dma isn't enabled
<Xavura> nickrud: *
<Lokz> MasterShrek: seems like something on the 255.255.255.255 is fucking up
<nickrud> Xavura not wireless
<Xavura> The device?
<reduz> may it be that DMA hard disk transfers may have been disabled for some reason?
<Lokz> MasterShrek: I believe a misconfiguration of something in my ubuntu box
<reduz> i latest ubuntu
<Reformer81> !language | Lokz
<ubottu> Lokz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> Xavura the connection to the router, is it by wire or wireless
<MasterShrek> Lokz, i doubt you want your subnet to be 255.255.255.255
<davidrawson_> cdrecord dev=0,6,0 -multi -audio audio.raw
<davidrawson_> it freaks out
<davidrawson_> when i type that
<Xavura> Ah, nickrud, wired, but I don't care about that, I am here for something else
<nickrud> Xavura ah, wrong nick, I bet
<MasterShrek> Lokz, nvm its 255.255.255.0
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: installed
<Lokz> MasterShrek: it's not ... it's set to .0 yea, and what about the language?
<tofaffy|lappy> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<Xavura>  I have a USB device where you plug it into your PC then you can plug a compontent (A/V) cable into it, I used to use it on Windows to record from my Xbox 360 to my PC. I need some software that can record from it... and maybe drivers too?
<MasterShrek> Lokz, about the language, try to keep it family friendly here :)
<Lokz> ahh the f**k, sorry
<davidrawson_> when i type "cdrecord dev=1,0,0 -multi -audio audio.raw" which is one of the instructions, it starts doing this repeating thing
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: run it
<banisterfiend> kernel_ghost: tell me how to install alsa on ubuntu plz
<Demios> ok so i'm looking at this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560&highlight=BCM4318 problem is the computer cannot connect to the internet at all since the wifi card is the only card, is there anyway i could get all these apps and files on a cd? if so, what are the directions after i do that?
<MasterShrek> Lokz, using a wifi card? apple airport?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: what now?
<Lokz> MasterShrek: using a direct wired ethernet cable, plugged into an apple airport extrem
<kernel_ghost> banisterfiend:  alsa should be installed by default
<LSD|Ninja> Demios: you can't hook it up to a wired lan at all, not even temporarily?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  ok use that interface to update the password for the mythtv user
<Demios> LSD|Ninja: not at all
<grrrrrrrrreg> ﻿hey can somebody help me get my printer going .... ubuntu seems to recognise it but the printer wont respond ... anybody?
<banisterfiend> kernel_ghost: but i thinks it's running OSS, how do i check?
<Lokz> MasterShrek: using the rj45 ethernet
<MasterShrek> hmm
<unavailable> kcman found this http://ati.amd.com/developer/altoschart.pdf
<snarkster> no one wants their subnet to be 255.255.255.255
<Lokz> MasterShrek: ping to gateway works... just doesnt go out of the network range (aka google.ping doesnt work)
<MasterShrek> Lokz, do: sudo ifconfig eth0 down     then     sudo ifconfig eth0 up    then    sudo dhclient eth0
<MasterShrek> ah
<kernel_ghost> banisterfiend: if ur using gnome u should be able to see from the mixer applet
<MasterShrek> Lokz, other machines can get out though im assuming
<Lokz> MasterShrek: correct
<tech0007> davidrawson_: did u try 'genisomage' ?
<LSD|Ninja> Demios: is replacing the wifi an option? The Intel 3945s are supported OOB :P
<grrrrrrrrreg> does anyone know a channel that might be able to help with a printer problem?
<reduz> i don't get sdparam, give me back my hdparam :9
<davidrawson_> tech0007, it says command not found
<Demios> LSD|Ninja: I promised her that it would not cost her a thing, there has to be a way i can sudo from a cd
<madrazr> ﻿I created 2 logical volumes in a volume group yesterday, each with capacity 60 GiB and added the corresponding lines to /etc/fstab, but it always mounts with write and execute permissions to root, can someone help me?
<_rafa_> hey guys
<banisterfiend> kernel_ghost: how do i run the mixer applet
<MasterShrek> sorry Lokz, a little over my head, try #networking
<tech0007> davidrawson_: u want to convert a raw file to iso, ryt?
<Lokz> MasterShrek: kk thanks for trying, I appreciate :)
<davidrawson_> and burn it as a single session i guess
<Flannel> madrazr: What options did you give it in your fstab?
<_rafa_> can someone help me install a package from source? i keep getting stuck at the ./configure step, it says it does not exist
<LSD|Ninja> Demios: Those Broadcoms need proprietary firmware. The easiest way to get it is to hook the machine up to a wired lan and use teh hardware drivers panel
<tech0007> davidrawson_: 'sudo apt-get install genisoimage'
<davidrawson_> i want two sessions, a blank audio session, and the data session
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: denied =/
<noname91> ﻿hey can somebody help me set up my printer: when i plug it in (usb) ubuntu automatically sets it up and says it is ready for printing... but when i print something there is no response ... the printer is an Epson Stylus C45
<pvl1> _rafa_: did u cd to the dir?
<MasterShrek> _rafa_, what are you compiling?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: what was denied
<madrazr> Flannel: /dev/data/mach  /media/mach   ext3  defaults 0        1
<_rafa_> yes
<davidrawson_> but that makes sense
<madrazr> just defaults
<_rafa_> Phun
<kernel_ghost> banisterfiend: http://seehuhn.de/pages/alsa
<_rafa_> http://www.phun.at/
<pvl1> _rafa_: if you type ls does configure come up
<unavailable> kcman and this page should be helpful if you get any more ati cards  lol http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Hardware-HOWTO/video.html
<Demios> LSD|Ninja: i've tried but this guide, which i cannot use because i cannot connect to anything wired
<madrazr> Flannel: I have one more volume group which I had created very long back, for that also I have given the same options
<davidrawson_> tech0007, i have it
<MasterShrek> _rafa_, have you installed build-essential ?
<LSD|Ninja> Demios: really though, replacing it entirely is the best long-term option. Even when they work, they're really bad
<madrazr> Flannel: but its working fine, but its a 30 GiB one
<davidrawson_> tech0007, what should i do now, i have my raw file here
<Fezzler> compiz and nvidia  UGH!  doesn't work in Hardy
<_rafa_> no it doesnt show up
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: the connection to localhost
<Demios> LSD|Ninja: i am aware of that.
<grrrrrrrrreg> ﻿hey can somebody help me get my printer going .... ubuntu seems to recognise it but the printer wont respond ... anybody?
<Flannel> madrazr: defaults is fine, yes.  What are the permissions on the mountpoint youre mounting to?
<MasterShrek> _rafa_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: it pings fine
<pvl1> _rafa_: skip to make then
<_rafa_> MasterShrek: build essentials?
<ReAn[Laptop]> so ubuntu seems to install without setting a root password (or asking for one at least) the sudo seems to work through the user's password... however, here i am with a prompt asking for the root password... and im stumped because i do not know my own password due to the way ubuntu installs itself, anyone care to explain why?
<banisterfiend> kernel_ghost: yes it is running alsa...hmm...so i have a problem...when i run the sound in my game (written in ruby/gosu) it says 'error initialzing output device' but when i turn the applications that use sound OFF, and then re-run my game, it works fine....any idae?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  what user did u specify
<Xavura> GUYS (and girls?) I found a tutorial to get my thing working, but I'm not sure how to follow it exactly, anyone fancy helping for 10 mins to walk me through it?
<kuhyoubical> Using secure-delete can i delete a directory or is it just 1 file at a time?
<_rafa_> pvl1: tried that to, epic fail
<pvl1> MasterShrek: he says configure isnt in the dir from ls
<Xavura> It's not exactly a tutorial, more a set of loose instructions
<madrazr> Flannel: Oh! wait let me see
<pvl1> _rafa_: o hm, follow MasterShrek then i guess
<davidrawson_> tech0007, what now?
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: There is no root password.  The root account is locked.  What have you done to get a prompt for the root password?
<pvl1> Xavura: what are u trying to do?
<madrazr> Flannel: drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2008-07-15 02:19 mach
<kuhyoubical> with the srm command can i delete a directory or just files
<banisterfiend> kernel_ghost: i was told it was because of OSS and 'one sound at one time' thing, but it turns out i am running alsa...not oss, so what's the deal?
<tech0007> davidrawson_: move all your raw files you want to a temp dir, then do 'genisoimage -o cd.iso dir'
<_rafa_> MasterShrek: build essential was already installed
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  lets make it super easy and actually create a new user that mythtv can use on the mysql cli
<madrazr> should it be w for user also?
<Xavura> pvl1: I am trying to get my usb device working, apparently it involves downloading things, compiling things etc. and I'm a bit confused as to what I need to do, but I have a link to the page where it kind of explains how
<madrazr> Flannel: should it be rwx for user also?
<tech0007> davidrawson_: i think the same can be done w/ brasero,,,do u have kubuntu?
<_rafa_> pvl1: when i go to make it says no target specified
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: how?
<Flannel> madrazr: No, that looks right.
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: grant all privileges on mythconverge.* to 'mythuser'@'%' indetified by 'password';
<pvl1> Xavura: what device?
<Xavura> ADS Tech Video Xpress
<nautic> Hello!
<ReAn[Laptop]> Flannel: trying to join my machine to my AD
<kernel_ghost> banisterfiend: I am unsure what ur problem is exactly, all I saw was u asking how to make sure ur using alsa
<pvl1> _rafa_: gotcha. is there anything along the lines of configure tho? like config
<nautic> Where do I get ubuntu help?
<madrazr> Flannel: but I said I have other volume right? mount point for that has drwxrwxrwx 19 root root 4096 2008-07-12 02:33 professional
<Xavura> nautic: here
<davidrawson_> tech0007, i have ubuntu
<unavailable> flannel sudo -i
<Slinky> Hi
<kcman> unavailable so the developer chart is something that i can keep around for when i am writing my own linux?
<pvl1> nautic: here, ask a question
<_rafa_> yeah config.cfg
<nautic> kewl
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: sorry but... you've lost me
<Flannel> unavailable: sudo -i prompts you for your user password
<palomer> I lost my ubuntu password
<palomer> how do I change it?
<Xavura> pvl1: The topic is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552996 I'm just not sure what I need to do exactly
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: get back on the cli
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: and what is prompting you for the root password?
<pvl1> _rafa_: hm try ./config.cfg
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: in terminal mysql -u root
<davidrawson_> tech0007, i think this can only be done via command line, using cdrecord, but i'm not for sure. I don't know of any programs that can do this.
<Flannel> palomer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Xavura> pvl1: for example it says EDIT: To compile this package you need to install kernel source first, I don't know what that means
<nautic> I am in a RDP session in ubuntu where the remote machine is Windows XP... how do I get out of full screen mode?
<unavailable> flannel sudo -i    type your password in and hit enter
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: acces denied again
<madrazr> Flannel: any idea?
<MasterShrek> nautic, ctrl+alt+f  maybe?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: did u set a password for the root user
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<nickrud> coals to newcastle
<_rafa_> pvl1: first attempt: permision denied, second with sudo: command not found
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  mysql -u root -p
<_rafa_> ls
<_rafa_> oops
<tech0007> davidrawson_: genisoimage is to generate the iso file you want, then cdrecord/wodim burns yoru iso to CD
<nownot> how do i setup network shares that will be visiable in xp and osx?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: apparently not
<pvl1> _rafa_: right click on it, go to permisiosn and see if u can flag it so that it can execute
<ReAn[Laptop]> Flannel: I'm calling: sudo net ads join
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: what now?
<ReAn[Laptop]> i figured it out tho
<MasterShrek> !samba | nownot
<ubottu> nownot: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: That asks for your sudo password (your user password)
<grrrrrrrrreg> printer help?
<MasterShrek> nownot, you can enable windows filesharing in osx somewhere (im not sure where but i know you can)
<nownot> MasterShrek: kk thanks
<Slinky> hey guys if I'm going to do some programming, what's the standard place to store my source code?
<tech0007> !ask | grrrrrrrrreg
<khaotik> does anyone know of a channel i could get some help on keeping format of a .odt document when i try to save into a .doc
<ubottu> grrrrrrrrreg: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unavailable> flannel  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27409/
<khaotik> does anyone know of a channel i could get some help on keeping format of a .odt document when i try to save into a .doc
<Flannel> madrazr: No.  You could try +w-ing the mountpoint.  Just don't do it recursively
<davidrawson_> tech0007, i'm trying to make a multisession disc, with one audio blank track and one data track with data
<_rafa_> pvl1: it executed but with errors
<pvl1> Slinky: w/e dir u make for ur program?
<Flannel> unavailable: What's your point?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: perhaps try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<unavailable> root logon
<_rafa_> pvl1: i will post on pastebin
<madrazr> Flannel: Ok fine let me try
<grrrrrrrrreg> well it hasnt worked up until now tech0007
<Flannel> unavailable: Thats not what we're talking about
<MasterShrek> Slinky, in your user folder until its ready for production, then you dont have to worry about permissions
<pvl1> Xavura: do u see my pm?
<nickrud> unavailable you're carrying coal to newcastle ;)
<Slinky> so just put the source in a subdir in my home directory? I shouldn't put it in /usr/src/?
<unavailable> flannel from there you should be able to reset the root password
<Flannel> unavailable: Again, that's not what we're talking about.
<Slinky> or /usr/local/src ( i think im getting the locations wrong)
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: into the mysql monitor, or the terminal?
<pvl1> Slinky: doesnt really matter, but i guess thats the standard
<unavailable> it seems they dont want coal over there at newcastle
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: terminal
<nickrud> Slinky no, it's easier to work on source in your home dir. the /usr/src is pretty much limited to the kernel these days
<pvl1> Xavura: hello?
<_rafa_> pvl1: http://pastebin.org/51465
<nickrud> unavailable that's cuz newcastle is swimming in coal ;)
<Lokz> who's the networking god here (who is not necesserly online)?
<_rafa_> theres the link to the errors i got
<Slinky> thanks pv11 and nickrud
<Flannel> !anyone | Lokz
<sdakak> kiba dock vs avant window navigator anyone?
<ubottu> Lokz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LSD|Ninja> Demios: If you can get a hold of the fwcutter and the firmware image through other means then you may be able to manually get it working
<grrrrrrrrreg> ubottu is a gayfag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a gayfag
<sdakak> Flannel: It feels stupid to compose sentences without anyone in some cases.
<Lokz> Flannel... thanks for the pointer but if you scroll up you'll see that no one was able to answer my questions
<nickrud> !language | grrrrrrrrreg
<ubottu> grrrrrrrrreg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: was nothing supposed to happen/what next?
<pvl1> _rafa_: oi thats not the file. what are you trying to install?
<davidrawson_> omg, this failed :/
<grrrrrrrrreg> !baha
<_rafa_> sdakak: awn dock is alot more functional but kiba is alot more fun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baha
<davidrawson_> it burned audio.raw as a data file
<_rafa_> pvl1: a app called phun
<davidrawson_> not as a session itself
<_rafa_> pvl1: http://www.phun.at
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: can u get into the mysql cli on the terminal
<Demios> LSD|Ninja: so there is nothing i can do, even if i have the files that i'm supposed to sudoget or wget on a cd?
<nickrud> grrrrrrrrreg don't abuse the bot, and this is a disney g rated channel
<sdakak> _rafa_: I am for functionality.
<ReAn[Laptop]> Can someone help me with my Winbind/Samba Configuration, I'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27410/ <--- i followed the guide on the site down to a T, no idea what's wrong
<kuhyoubical> is there a command for undeleting files
<Slinky> Can anyone point me to a good article on linux's directory structure?
<nickrud> !fhs | Slinky
<ubottu> Slinky: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: yes
<pvl1> _rafa_: woa kool! i am sooooooooooo getting this now
<_rafa_> sdakak: then i would recommend awn dock. you get alot of applets including the mac os x stacks
<Flannel> Slinky: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Slinky> hahaha jesus this bot's got everything
<_rafa_> pvl1: ;)
<sdakak> _rafa_: I am trying to adjust to a panel-less desktop. Is there a way I can configure AWN to open run/menu with alt-f2/3?
<grrrrrrrrreg> nickrud get a life
<nickrud> grrrrrrrrreg if you're not interested in using this channel for it's purpose, you might want to play elsewhere
<_rafa_> sdakak: awn has a great and good looking menu app
<LSD|Ninja> I really don't get peoples obsession with the OS X Dock, it's completely useless
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: err monitor rather
<grrrrrrrrreg> -.- tried using it ... nobody could help  so i gotst bored
<unavailable> lsd|ninja its eye candy, its not supposed to be useful
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: still getting acces denied when I try using -u root
<sdakak> _rafa_: I know but what about keyboard shortcuts?
<Flannel> grrrrrrrrreg: Please take boredom to #ubuntu-offtopic, and please be respectful.
<Slinky> lsd|ninja, it's a pretty nice concept
<grrrrrrrrreg> lol
<sdakak> Can awn open a applet with a keyboard shortcut from desktop?
<nickrud> grrrrrrrrreg usually you need to ask your question a few times, 5-10 minutes apart to get an answer. Not everyone knows all ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Demios: if you have the same files that Ubuntu looks for you could try throwing them in the apt cache and trying to install them manually
<_rafa_> sdakak: to be honest, i have never looked into keyboard shortcuts for awn, sorry
<unavailable> lsd|ninja like drawing fire or making it rain on your workspace is useful?
<grrrrrrrrreg> theres a solution for everything isnt there
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: u need root access to the mysql cli
<_rafa_> sdakak: i dont think it possible with a just a few clicks here and there, youll probably have to script
<LSD|Ninja> Slinky: The Windows taskbar is better
<grrrrrrrrreg> ﻿can somebody help me get my printer going .... ubuntu seems to recognise it but the printer wont respond ....
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: so how do I get it =/ ??
<unavailable> !offtopic | lsd|ninja
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  well by default on the terminal typing mysql -u root would give it to u unless u have changed the password
<Slinky> it's more of a combination of the taskbar and quick launch, isn't it?
<mjbrooks> unavailable, I find the expose effect and ring switcher both pretty & useful
<ubottu> lsd|ninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  so try mysql -u root -p <your_password>
<Lokz> Anyone who believe they are pretty good in networking... could you have a look at this ? I'm trying to connect to my router using my rj-45 wired cable eth0... I believe I've read everything that's available and tried everything from friends and own experience (here are the links of what I tried : http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27408/)
<Demios> LSD|Ninja could you elaborate over /msg so I dont have to cut through lines? if you dont mind that is. I'll take the help here as well.
<nickrud> grrrrrrrrreg I don't know much about printers, but you should mention what printer you're using and if possible, any error messages you get. Makes it more likely someone will recognize the problem
<nickrud> grrrrrrrrreg and answer up
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: that gets me in
<nickrud> mjbrooks and scale, I love scale
<Smegzor> on one of my test computers I managed to remove gnome-desktop.  Now I can't reinstall it because of a dependency problem with gnome-keyring-manager (which has been replaced with seahorse apparently).  How do I reinstall gnome-desktop?
<unavailable> mjbrooks:  actually i like the cube its useful for me, along with the blind effect and window trail
<grrrrrrrrreg> ﻿can somebody help me get my printer going .... ubuntu seems to recognise it but the printer wont respond ... anybody? running an epson stylus c45 via usb on ubuntu hardy heron
<mjbrooks> nickrud, good point
<Flannel> Smegzor: ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-desktop-environment
<pvl1> _rafa_: u dont need to compile
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: ok, so now do GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON mythconverg.* TO 'mythuser'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY 'password'
<Reformer81> grrrrrrrrreg: Have you searched google for you printer model and "ubuntu"?
<techsupport> quick question. is it possible to make it so that i will always see the working directory i'm working in instead of just the usrname@ubuntu:~$ but /some/path/usrname@ubuntu$ ?
<pvl1> _rafa_: do ./phun
<_rafa_> pvl1: go straight to make install
<_rafa_> oh ok
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get screenlets to stay so i dont have to configure everytime i restart?
<mjbrooks> unavailable, I use the wall, it's closer to old school and I'm not dependant on the mouse
<grrrrrrrrreg> reformer: yes i have ... funny that :P
<pvl1> Mr_Bad_News: in the manager make em start up on boot or whatever it is
<kuhyoubical> i am learning a lot in this channel :)
<Slinky> !offtopic | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slinky> aww it didn't work
<pvl1> _rafa_: did it work?
<Xavura> Anyone fancy helping me compile something, I don't know how lol
<Smegzor> on 2nd thoughts nevermind.  I removed a ton of apps because they would never be used and ubuntu-desktop is going to add them right back again.  I have xfce and that will do fine.
<_rafa_> pvl1: there is no way to install the file? like to get it into the menu?
<_rafa_> yeah it di
<_rafa_> did*
<FAJALOU> !compilie | Xavura
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compilie
<pvl1> _rafa_: yes there is
<Photocopy> I have a question: I know this isnt the place to ask but I don't believe this irc network DOES have a place. I tried running the startx command in backtrack (which is built off slax, apparently) and it tells me "no screens found" then "giving up"
<FAJALOU> !compile | Xavura
<Photocopy> can I get any pointer
<Algeris> whenever I sudo vim to change my motd on my ubuntu hardy edition, after I reboot the file returns to it's normal status, any idea what's doing this?
<ubottu> Xavura: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: I assume I replace mythuser and password with my mythtv  user and pass?
<techsupport> anyone ?
<kcman> unavailable so for now we are sticking with the first page as the how to guide?
<Mr_Bad_News> pvl1, im using compiz
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: u could use any username and password, just so long as u update ur mythbackend to use that user and pass
<unavailable> mjbrooks:  see i grew up with the mouse, (although i can still alt-tab with the best)  but without a mouse its just not a computer for me
<pvl1> Mr_Bad_News: oh, not sure then
<_rafa_> pvl1: i tried make install [n00b here, just a shot in the dark] and it didnt work
<MasterShrek> techsupport, youll need to mess with your .bashrc file i believe
<Flannel> Smegzor: gnome-desktop-environment is similar to ubuntu-desktop, it's not just the WM, but all the auxiliary apps as well.  You probably want gnome-core
<Algeris> whenever I sudo vim to change my motd on my ubuntu hardy server edition, after I reboot the file returns to it's normal status, any idea what's doing this?
<MasterShrek> techsupport, but it would be a better question for #bash as i have no idea what to put in there
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a screenlet ticker?
<legend2440> grrrrrrrrreg: you tried this?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220279
<palomer> hello
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: done. Nothing happened... was something supposed too?
<dread> hi
<palomer> how do I set the default keyboard layout for my system?
<mjbrooks> techsupport, the tilde "~" is your working directory
<grrrrrrrrreg> legend: yes i did ... from what i can gather it wasnt really solved....
<FAJALOU> System> Prefs> Keyboard
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  nope if it worked it'd just say something like OK Query Affected x Rows
<mjbrooks> techsupport, it means you are in your home directory
<MasterShrek> palomer, didnt it ask you during the install?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  i omitted that u need the ; char at the end
<kernel_ghost> to execute
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost:ah that'd be it
<palomer> MasterShrek, but I entered the wrong one
<FAJALOU> palomer:  System>Preferences>Keyboard
<coldboot|home> What's the best way to get proprietary nvidia drivers working? I looked in the restricted drivers thing and it lists nothing since I'm in vesa.
<coldboot|home> I tried installing many versions of the nvidia driver on many kernel versions, and they all report they can't load the kernel module.
<coldboot|home> This is with the proprietary driver from nvidia's website.
<unavailable> kcman  ok
<Algeris> hey guys, on an ubuntu server, whenever I change the motd file and reset the server I keep getting the same file back, any idea what's reseting it?
<mjbrooks> !nvidia > coldboot|home
<ubottu> coldboot|home, please see my private message
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: syntax error. Could you give me the code using mythtv as both user and apss as an example?
<unavailable> kcman  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4906456&postcount=216 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4916190&postcount=218
<Smegzor> thanks Flannel, I do like me some naked gnome :)  Its really just a file server but with ubuntu desktop installed so I had a gui to play with.
<Algeris> hey guys, on an ubuntu server, whenever I change the motd file and reset the server I keep getting the same file back, any idea what's reseting it?
<unavailable> kcman but the headers arent for hardy
<Photocopy> Algeris: What kind of server
<Algeris> Photocopy: Ubuntu Server Edition, latest, simple ssh server
<MasterShrek> Algeris, are you changing it as root? your user doesnt have write privileges to it
<Algeris> MasterShrek: im sudo vim it from my normal user
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  that syntax works for me, copy and paste exactly this:
<MasterShrek> Algeris, ok, hmm, i have no idea, it never does that for me...
<ozama> hello to all
<ozama> , i am needing help... i am trying to install the ubuntu gusty in my PC, however, when he is installing, in 15%, the computer locks
<Photocopy> Algeris: I dont know anything about it I just figured you should have specified what the server is "serving" be it files, irc, web, whatever. See ya and good luck
<ozama> anybody can help me?
<Photocopy> When he is installing lol
<Photocopy> =P
<coldboot|home> mjbrooks: Stupid 8.04 doesn't list my driver in the restricted driver manager.
<Slinky> ozama did you burn the image to a cd?
<FAJALOU> ozama:  i had a similar issue with HH, you should checksum your disk and make sure it is not corrupt, b/c that was what was wrong with mine.
<MasterShrek> ozama, did you check the disc for errors? also why are you using gutsy and not hardy?
<dave__> hey can someone help me with some ALSA issues?
<grrrrrrrrreg> ﻿﻿can somebody help me get my printer going .... ubuntu seems to recognise it but the printer wont respond ... anybody? it is an epson stylus c45 connected via usb
 * mjh hi. quest how do I unlock a file please (owner is root)
<MasterShrek> !alsa | dave__
<ubottu> dave__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Algeris> Photocopy: it's my personal server, it' serving nothing per say :p
<curtis> can i burn an .avi file straight to a dvd and watch it on my dvd player?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: err... theres nothing after the colon
<Ayabara> my laptop seems to be overheating. suddenly caps lock and num lock starts flashing, and everything is locked up
<ozama> no, i received the cd by shipit
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON mythconverg.* TO 'mythtv'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY 'password'
<curtis> can i burn an .avi file straight to a dvd and watch it on my dvd player? and if so what program is there that i can use?
<palomer> FAJALOU, that doesn't change the layout I use to enter my password
<MasterShrek> mjh, if you want your user to have permissions to it use chmod (chmod --help      for info)   if you want to only edit it but not change the permissions use sudo
<chriswr> does anyone know why when i try to watch a video and play my music at the same time the video runs REALLY slow?
<Gr3y_> oh alsa is enabled, the problem is that it's defaulting through my videocard and I can't seem to change it
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: that exactly? Can do
<MasterShrek> curtis, k3b shold do it
<Slinky> chriswr: have you considered that your processor can't handle both?
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: got the positive message back. were good. What now?
<unavailable> nickrud should https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI help kcman?
<esac> does anybody know of a screen capture movie program that can capture a certain resolution around the mouse, so i just get a 640x480 square around my mouse?
<curtis> mastershrek: is there anything else that i have to do before that or any special settings that have to be set in k3b?
<Slinky> ozama: get the newest ubuntu, check the md5, and burn it to a dvd
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  make those changes in ur mythbackend setup
<FAJALOU> palomer, dunno about that then, but i would guess it should be in there.
<chriswr> slinky: got a intel pentinium D dual core , when i was in windows i was playing call of duty 4 and playing music at the same time perfectly
<mjh> thanks MasterShrek will try that
<Slinky> hrm
<MasterShrek> curtis, i would install k3b (itll want a bunch of kde libraries as well, but worth it definately) also check out medibuntu and install the codecs you can get from there, also gstreamer
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: set user as mythtv, and password to what? password?
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  yes
<FAJALOU> k3b didn't work well for me, but braesero did
<Ayabara> is there a command I can issue to check that my fans are working like they should?
<MasterShrek> Ayabara, put your ear next to them, if you hear a sound, they are working like they should
<MasterShrek> :)
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage:  u could also do the same command but replace the % symbol with localhost
<curtis> mastershrek: but will k3b burn straight to a dvd without any other steps?
<MasterShrek> or stick your finger in one, youll know if its working
<chriswr> slinky: any ideas?
<Slinky> chriswr: what video and sound cards do you have
<mjbrooks> Is there a way on the command line to list the updates available for installed packages without actually installing them?
<MatthewV> Ayabara, sensors may be able to tell you that - i think you need the package lm-sensors, and then run sensors-detect to pick up all the sensors, then 'sensors' will give you there output...
<MasterShrek> curtis, i believe it should, been awhile since ive used it
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: still can't log into server
<Ayabara> MasterShrek: ha ha :-)
<unavailable> nickrud or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<chayo> hi
<curtis> mastershrek: was the quality good when you burnt it?
<Slinky> !greeting | chayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greeting
<chriswr> slinky: i have no idea about sound card but pretty sure it would handle that (it supports 5.1 surround sound) and for video card i bought a geforce 8600 gts oc
<unavailable> !hi | chayo
<ubottu> chayo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mons88> PXE net desktop install, can I pass the url of a private local mirror in the append line? Or do I need to re-write the mini.iso?
<Gr3y_> the issue i'm having is that i installed a video card with an HDMI port, and now alsa wants to use that as it's primary output. but i'm piping into my tv via the onboard sound, how can I tell alsa to ignore the videocard so all my stuff works?
<oswado> mjbrooks--> try  apt-cache search  pkgname  and see if what is listed is newer than your installed one
<Slinky> chriswr: are you using actual nvidia drivers? This is stumping me
<MasterShrek> curtis, depends on the quality of the source file
<chriswr> slinky: yes
<chayo> thanks
<Ayabara> my conky says the temp is ~ 59C on both cores. that's a bit hot, isn't it?
<oswado> Ayabara--> way too hot
<mjbrooks> oswado, I'm looking for all packages not just one... it's for a status script for a remote machine
<chriswr> slinky: 256mb of memory on the graphics card by itself
<Slinky> chriswr: I'm sorry bro I'm stumped
<MatthewV> Ayabara, my temp is ~50C on both cores, and i'm running a transcode job at the moment
<curtis> mastershrek: can you remember how long it took to complete the burning process?
<chriswr> slinky: all right thnx for trying anyway
<oswado> mjbrooks--> i dont know, man dpkg  as its the baseline of all the apt package management
<Ayabara> oswado: MatthewV: ouch. I'm not doing anything heavy at the moment, and I run 8.04 on a Dell XPS M1530
<Mr_Bad_News> is there anyway to go back to the way grub looked in dapper
<reind> is there a tool in 8.04 for configuring X? it's using the vesa driver now instead of the intel driver...
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont like the orange bar in gutsy
<MasterShrek> curtis, no idea
<mjbrooks> oswado, ty
<sarixe> somebody kill Update-2009
<sarixe> 2008
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: now try the update user command as well
<curtis> mastershrek: once i hit burn i get an error
<MatthewV> Ayabara, i've got 8.04 on a athlon64 X2 3800+
<sarixe> spammed me with an mirc "update"
<kcman> unavailable i didnt see what nickrub said? and that second to last link said that 2.6.24-26 changes quite often and just to make a point i am on 2.6.24-19 so
<kaushal> hi all
<MasterShrek> curtis, the fact that you got an error helps me in no way to help you fix it
<oswado> reind if you edit the xorg.conf  I think there is that dxconf something verbage in the top. read it please
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: err... what?
<kaushal> how to enable these elements in ubuntu
<curtis> mastershrek: it just says errr
<chriswr> does anyone know why when i try to watch a video and play my music at the same time the video runs REALLY slow? i am running on a nvidia geforce 8600gts oc 256mb and 1gb of ram.
<Slinky> hi is there a way to edit the entries on the GRUB menu? I just want it to list Ubuntu and WinXP, not the recovery console or memtest
<unavailable> a ha
<kaushal> how to enable these elements in ubuntu??
<unavailable> kcman #ati
<MasterShrek> Slinky, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MatthewV> Slinky, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slinky> thanks guys
<MasterShrek> kaushal, what 'elements' ?
<reind> oswado , well there's dexconf, but that's not picking up my intel adapter
<chriswr> slinky: lol , thnx for asking that , been wondering that myself
<kaushal> desktp effects
<kcman> unavailable you want my card info again?
<unavailable> i got it
<unavailable> Rage Mobility (mach64)
<Ayabara> MatthewV: MatthewV: I can hear my fan running, but I'm not sure what speed they're at. is there a fan control application for Ubuntu that I can play with?
<kcman> unavailable 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<wbmj> reind, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to intel
<chriswr> does anyone know why when i try to watch a video and play my music at the same time the video runs REALLY slow? i am running on a nvidia geforce 8600gts oc 256mb and 1gb of ram.
<MasterShrek> !effects | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<davidrawson_> wodim: No write mode specified.
<mjbrooks> Slinky, chriswr  /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file you'll need to edit for that
<davidrawson_> wodim: Asuming -tao mode.
<davidrawson_> wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.
<davidrawson_> wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.WARNING: the deprecated pseudo SCSI syntax found as device specification.
<davidrawson_> Support for that may cease in the future versions of wodim. For now,
<FloodBot1> davidrawson_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davidrawson_> the device will be mapped to a block device file where possible.
<Mr_Bad_News> i have the system monitor screenlet running how do i make it so when i hit show desktop it doesnt minimize
<kaushal> ok thanks MasterShrek>
<Mr_Bad_News> and is there a way to turn it so its horizontal
<MatthewV> Ayabara, i'm not sure.... using lm-sensors i can see my two fans are at around 2500RPM, but I'm not sure about controllers
<davidrawson_> i have a pastebin
<davidrawson_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27413/
<kcman> unavailable i dont think i am running a 9xxx-9500 card, dam this thing is being such a dam pain
<davidrawson_> i type cdrecord and it does this
<Slinky> hey can someone help out chriswr, since it'd probably help me out too
<Ayabara> MatthewV: the sensors didn't pick up anything. found a thread about heat on the m1530 though.
<pappan> Where can I get a few marketing material which will be catching for a group who is using piracy software everywhere - including home and office?
<MatthewV> Ayabara, ah kk... in case you're interested in getting the sensors running, did you try running sensors-detect?
<mjbrooks> chriswr, sounds like one of the programs or both are blocking
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost:?
<Ahadiel> pappan, That's not an Ubuntu related question...
<davidrawson_> anyone know how to fix my problem?
<Ayabara> MatthewV: yes. it only detected core temp sensors
<aidy> hi, how do i set the preferred distro to hardy-proposed without using gui tools?
<chriswr> mjbrooks: what do you mean?
<Flannel> aidy: You don't want to use -proposed
<pappan> I am going to install Ubuntu in the install fest we are planning, Ahadiel
<MatthewV> Ayabara, ah kk... it didn't give you any extra modules to load?
<aidy> Flannel: why not?
<chriswr> mjbrooks: should i try opening the videos in another program?
<Slinky> also is there a way to make a submenu in GRUB?
<unavailable> kcman see x.org says that you should be able to find the drivers on ati's website, however for linux they dont offer any for the rage mobility
<Flannel> aidy: because its not stable
<aidy> Flannel: i know.
<FAJALOU> !grub | Slinky
<ubottu> Slinky: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davidrawson_> !cdrecord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord
<pen> besides the widget factory, is there a gdm previewer for gnome?
<mjbrooks> chriswr, blocking means taking a certain resource and not letting it go until it's done what it wants/needs to do
<Flannel> pappan: You might ask in #ubuntu-in
<pappan> thanls
<fbianconi> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ayabara> MatthewV: don't think so. I answered yes to most of the stuff it wanted to do :-)
<chriswr> mjbrooks: is there anyway to get past that?
<unavailable> kcman  although this page gives some hints at success http://www.x.org/wiki/ati
<kcman> unavailable so basicly i am screwed in the turning on 3d rendering in a simple fashion
<selocol> Does anyone know the name of the process that controls a notebook's brightness keys?
<Ayabara> MatthewV: maybe I could install i8kmon?
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone know how to turn system monitor screenlet horizontal?
<MatthewV> Ayabara, yeh ok, so did i, and it just gave me a couple of modules at the end... ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> and make it so it doesnt minimize when i hit show desktop
<offline> i got error for libjvm.so could not be loaded msg when i launch opera.
<MrBucket> How do I get out of fullscreen RDP?
<selocol> My brightness keys work in Gnome but not in Fluxbox, so I'm trying to find out what Gnome uses so I can load it when I'm in Fluxbox.
<offline> how can i fix this ?
<boogieman> hi, i'm new to the scene so i barely know any apps... is there any S.M.A.R.T. monitor freeware outthere ... (ubuntu 8.04)
<boogieman> ??
<chriswr> slinky: what are you trying to edit in your grub menu?
<aidy> Flannel: but um, i also would like to make sure i'm not using LTS but the regular release schedule
<mjbrooks> chriswr, it's probably your soundcard that's getting blocked... I'm trying to remember how I unblocked mine
<aidy> Flannel: so i'd still need the info
<Ahadiel> selocol, I'm going to say... gnome-settings-daemon
<MatthewV> Ayabara, with your other question, dont really know, sorry
<selocol> Ahadiel: thanks ill give it a try
<mjbrooks> chriswr, I think I installed the alsa-oss package
<unavailable> kcman a ha...  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xserver-xorg-video-ati/1:6.8.0-1
<Slinky> chriswr: I can edit out the entries I don't want, but I'm considering putting them in a submenu, if that's at all possible
<Ayabara> MatthewV: ok. thanks for helping
<Flannel> aidy: What?
<unavailable> kcman i think we have a winner
<Flannel> boogieman: Check out smart-notifier
<selocol> doesn't seem to be it
<unavailable> dcman  This driver provides support for Mach, Rage, Rage128, Radeon, and most
<unavailable>  FireGL series ATI cards.
<Slinky> the ubuntu faq on grub doesnt have anything of the sort listed
<aidy> Flannel: "hi, how do i set the preferred distro to hardy-proposed without using gui tools?"
<chriswr> mjbrooks: is it in repos?
<unavailable> kcman and its even in a deb file
<Flannel> aidy: No, you said that.  What does that have to do with "not being on the LTS"?
<mjbrooks> chriswr, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<coldboot|home> Is anyone else having trouble with nvidia drivers after recent ubuntu 8.04 updates?
<arooni_____> i have flash installed on my gutsy desktop.  but when i load a movie from http://www.watch-movies.net (it loads up google player, veoh, etc)... i see a prompt saying: "You have chosen to open googleplayer.swf which is a: Shockwave Flash file from: http://video.google.com.  What should Firefox do with this file?" ... flash *does* currently work (on youtube), but when there are full screen popups that play video from watch-movies
<arooni_____> .net, it doesnt work :(
<MrBucket> How do I get out of fullscreen RDP?
<wbmj> aidy, I think you want to edit your sources.list to Ibex
<FAJALOU> coldboot|home: what is the problem, b/c i had a problem.
<kcman> unavailable yeah i am seeing that wow dude and i know you know that i was just about to throw in the towel
<Xavura> HELP! I need software to capture from a usb device, what do I need?
<unavailable> rofl
<aidy> wbmj: no i don't
<Xavura> Something that is in the repositories
<NovaAesa_> no u
<kcman> unavailable so this should work for my card cause i am circa 2000 video card meaning i will get 3d rendering?
<chriswr> slinky: i have no idea if thats what im trying to do , when i start up it says windows media center , windows xp , and ubuntu ,so im trying to get windows media center off it
<wbmj> aidy ...then I don't understand your question
<Slinky> just comment out the entry for media center
<Flannel> aidy: What does -proposed have to do with LTS?
<Slinky> chriswr: put a # before the lines relevant to media center
<davidrawson_> how do i compile?
<Slinky> that way if something goes wrong you can edit the config file and put it back
<Flannel> davidrawson_: what are you trying to compile?
<unavailable> kcman "circa 2000 video card"  not too sure about the 3d rendering but will definately have the latest drivers o_0
<davidrawson_> i hate when i download something and i have to compile it myself
<MatthewV> !compile | davidrawson_
<ubottu> davidrawson_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<davidrawson_> i'm trying to compile the newest cdrecord
<chriswr> mjbrooks: do i need to restart?
<coldboot|home> Whenever I install a proprietary nvidia driver of any version, X claims it can't load the stupid kernel module without stating any reasons.
<aidy> Flannel: how do i check which packages will be pulled in (e.g. lts, usual, proposed)
<coldboot|home> Also the Ubuntu nvidia-* stuff crashes X when I have those drivers installed.
<chriswr> slinky: ok , ill try that
<unavailable> ~/me/.config && sudo make cigarette
<kcman> unavailable that is certianly a start do i do anything special or just grab the .deb and hack away?
<Flannel> aidy: Hardy (the release) is LTS.  hardy-updates, hardy, hardy-security are all "LTS"
<coldboot|home> Has anyone havd problems with nvidia drivers lately?
<mjbrooks> chriswr, you probably need to restart your sound... which I believe you can do by restartign your xserver
<Slinky> chriswr: just write down where the config file is incase something goes wrong
<aidy> Flannel: okay
<unavailable> kcman well if you cant install the deb file you know where to start  (at the depends)
<Slinky> another q: can someone explain what the purpose of the X Window system is?
<unavailable> always laughed about the depends
<unavailable> whats up with that?
<Slinky> Why not just have gnome or kde take care of everything directly?
<kcman> unavailable lmao
<Flannel> Slinky: That question would be bestasked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ganadist> unload notify-osd
<chriswr> mjbrooks: and how would i do that?
<kcman> unavailable yeah i have like 10 pages to go with
<unavailable> "lets name a requirement after something old people pee in"
<unavailable> rofl
<chriswr> slinky: well , i cant find the phrase media center in it , ill just deal with it , no big problem lol
<mjbrooks> chriswr, the fast way?  CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE... but warning, if your on it now it will all disappear and youll have to relogin
<Slinky> scroll down to where the systems are listed
<unavailable> kcman i was saying that you may need to install      libc6 (>= 2.7-1)   and  xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.4)    but i HIGHLY doubt it
<Slinky> and use a pastebin to show the relevant section
<aidy> Flannel: let me explain: in synaptic you can go to settings > software sources > release upgrade. there you can pick long term support, regular, never
<chriswr> mjbrooks: oh ok , thats what that meant , ill do that and see if it worked
<unavailable> mjbrooks dont you like when people dont finish reading before doing something?
<davidrawson_> i hate when i download something and it needs compiling because when you get the compiler, it too needs to be compiled
<davidrawson_> so there's no way to make the binaries
<davidrawson_> unless there's apt-get gcc or something
<mjbrooks> Slinky, if gnome and kde did what the underlying xwindow system does they'd be duplicating work to a major degree
<Flannel> aidy: That will only matter once Intrepid is released.  That determines when you will be offered (via update-manager) the upgrade to the next version.  LTS would be the next LTS release (10.04), regular would be Intrepid (8.10), and never would mean you'd never be asked (and would have to initiate it manually).
 * unavailable cannot compile his compiler because he lacks a compiler  O_o
<mjbrooks> Slinky, not that they aren't ALREADY doing that... but that's another issue
<Flannel> aidy: It has nothing to do with the sources you're using.
<aidy> Flannel: okay
<kernel_ghost> UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=Password('password') WHERE user='mythtv@localhost';
<kcman> unavailable noted i am working with the deb right now, you might have noticed but i seem to take years doing the simplest of tests well i am helping my prego wife and 1.5 year old and 6 year old while between your help so i am sorry this has taken so much of your time
<chriswr> mjbrooks: nope that didnt work , any more ideas?
<_phoenix_> suddenly i cant start any consoles
<unavailable> kcman:  tis ok
<mjbrooks> chriswr, I'll ponder on my way to the fridge for a rebeer
<chriswr> _phoenix_: have you tried restarting?
<chriswr> mjbrooks: lol , ok
<unavailable> kcman although it is getting preatty late for me 1:30
<_phoenix_> chiswr it works after a restart but this problem happens once in a while
<_phoenix_> icant open a terminal... the window appears but its emty
<kcman> unavailable it is still 740pm for me
<chriswr> _phoenix_: oh , well idk then , maybe you should try googleing it up, thats usually how i solve my ubuntu problems
<albech> can anyone paste the opendns IPs rq?
<unavailable> flannel i just hooked kcman up with this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xserver-xorg-video-ati/1:6.8.0-1     he's trying to get 3d rendering on a Rage Mobility mach64 card from 2000 and i really need to go to bed.
<albech> !opendns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns
<mavsman4457> Hey how do I make it so a program like Songbird goes into the applications menu?
<wbmj> mavsman4457...sometimes the menu doesn't update until you logout/in
<kcman> unavailable i got the driver in it took with from the deb file and that was all i needed but i am still not sure if 3d fired up
<Slinky> mavsman4457: system > Preferences > Main Menu
<SwiftyFan> YYyou gotta, pop the collar.
<unavailable> kcman you might wanna try a reboot or at least logout login
<kcman> unavailable you just want me to go so you can i know your tricks, thanks for you help man i will reboot now
<chriswr> anyone know any alternative video players for linux other than movie player
<Big> lolol!!
<kcman> what is the command to see if i am rendering 3d?
<unavailable> kcman rofl naah, but i do need sleep
<Big> ii I touch my self.
<wbmj> chriswr....VLC
<Big> Dont you believe me?
<kcman> unavailable then go bro go get some sleep
<davidrawson_> i need a little help
<Flannel> Big: Please take it elsewhere.
<bazhang> chriswr, vlc does it all
<Big> aha aha
<mavsman4457> slinky, thanks dog
<unavailable> kcman k   hope the jit works
<bazhang> Big, this is not a chat channel
<Big> Penis!
<albech> opendns IPs, anyone? im not getting any DNS information from my ISP so i cannot check myself :(
<chriswr> wbmj , bazhang , is it in repos?
<bazhang> Big, stop
<kcman> unavailable me to good night
<bazhang> chriswr, yes
<Big> what the fuck did I do?
<chriswr> ok
<wbmj> chriswr...yes
<bazhang> no cursing big and offtopic
<albech> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FAJALOU> !off-topic | Big
<ubottu> Big: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: if your there, everything is still busted =(
<fretlessdavis> can someone help me access a shared printer from a windows computer on  my home's wifi?
<Slinky> fretlessdavis: share the computer from that computer
<Slinky> share the printer I mean
<Big> poop sicle
<fretlessdavis> I have it set that way
<Big> penis!
<Flannel> !ops | Big
<ubottu> Big: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<fretlessdavis> I had no problem accessing it when I had windows
<Slinky> then go to System > Administration > Printers
<kernel_ghost> Logrusmage: one minute, on support call
<fretlessdavis> I tried finding it with samba and couldn't
<Logrusmage> kernel_ghost: no problem at all
<LSD|Ninja> fretlessdavis: do you have the Linux drivers for said printer?
<fretlessdavis> oh, no.  sorry I'
<fretlessdavis> m new to linux
<chriswr> wbmj , bazhang , can i listen to music and play videos at the same time?
<Slinky> fretlessdavis: go to server settings and choose to show printers shared by other computers
<mapsa> anyone here on efnet atm and could do me a favour?
<fretlessdavis> k
<Slinky> New Printer button at the top toolbar
<wbmj> chriswr...from the same source
<Slinky> windows printer via samba
<LSD|Ninja> yeah, it's not much different getting a network printer working than a local one
<bazhang> chriswr, you mean use the music instead of video soundtrack? or try to play two competing sources at the same time
<Slinky> browse and see if the other computer's workgroup name doesnt appear
<chriswr> bazhang: diff
<Slinky> just telling you what I had to do to use a shared printer
<Slinky> also, the other computer with the printer has to be on and online
<|ns|nR8> sorry i just got disconnected, anyone have an idea of uncleanly mounted ntfs ?
<chriswr> bazhang: if not , can i listen to rythmbox and use vlc for videos at the same time?
<bazhang> chriswr, have you tried yet?
<wbmj> chriswr...PulseAudio handles the sound source...yes you can use rhymbox and vlc at the smae time
<fretlessdavis> yes, sorry, I just realized that my other computer is off, big lightning storm
<fretlessdavis> sorry
<albech> please, please, please.. could someone paste the opendns IPs to me.. im not getting any dns information from my stupid ISP so i cannot resolve it myself and look
<Slinky> |ns|nr8: what?
<chriswr> bazhang: nope just got done installing , ill try that out , ok wbmj , is that a whole nother program that i need to install?
<bazhang> chriswr, no need to install it is there already
<wbmj> no PulseAudio is the default sound server
<bazhang> chriswr, this is for hardy of course
<wbmj> baxhang good point
<wbmj> my typing is terrible
<bazhang> :)
<fretlessdavis> I got it working.  Thanks Slinky
<Slinky> sure man
<chriswr> bazhang , wbmj , ok ill try all this out , and another thing , how do i tell if im running hardy version?
<Shishire> Having trouble getting php running on my computer.  I did apt-get install apache2 php5 which should have automatically set everything up, but php files still load as downloads.  I even tried restarting the server and logging out and in
<Flannel> Shishire: you need to get libapache2-mod-php5
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal chriswr
<Shishire> auto-installs
<Shishire> already have it
<Flannel> Shishire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gaelfx> can someone help me figure out why my internet is so slow in Hardy?
<Xavura> Ok this is really annoying me, I need software that can capture video from a usb device
<Xavura> and don't say MythTV because it totally fails and is totally the wrong program for what I need
<Xavura> Anyone have any idea whatsoever?
<wbmj> gaelfx...did you try the network tools
<magichere> i suggest wicd to manage the network.
<gaelfx> wbmj: yes, it's properly set up, and it connects, however, 90% of the time it will only run at 10% capacity
<gaelfx> wbmj:
<chriswr> bazhang: ok , i am running hardy , but ran into another problem , i was trying to open video in video folder with vlc and it says unable to open 'file:///home/"user name"/videos/"video.mpg"
<Xavura> Anyone? Software that can record/stream video from a usb device? I have installed the drivers...
<magichere> Hi , How about the ati HDMI audio support . I know that the latest alsa driver is work well.
<gaelfx> wbmj: I'm in windows now and my connection is perfect
<bazhang> chriswr, you right-clicked 'open with vlc' on the file?
<Shishire> Flannel, thanks, had to reload my browser's cache twice after reforcing the config
<chriswr> bazhang: yes
<magichere> I want to buy one , But i want to make sure that  the ati HDMI audio is good .
<bazhang> chriswr, not sure then; vlc will open nearly everything--you have all the codecs installed?
<wbmj> chriswr .mpg is a sound file?
<chriswr> bazhang: but latley i installed extention that i have to open the folder as administator to get it open cause i switched the owner to root instead of my user so my family wouldnt add a bunch of junk in the folder
<Xavura> Anyone? Software that can record/stream video from a usb device? I have installed the drivers... I just need the software
<chriswr> wbmj: video file
<bazhang> chriswr, ah no wonder
<Xavura> There are thousands of software that can do it on Windows, why does NO ONE know ONE software that can do it on Linux
<chriswr> bazhang: so what would i do to give it permission to open it
<gaelfx> Xavura: I know that Cheese can capture pictures, not sure if it can capture video though...
<wbmj> have to open VLC as root
<Xavura> Well I'm not downloading it just to find out
<Xavura> in case it doesn't
<Xavura> I've tried enough things that just plain don't work and I'm sick of it
<chriswr> wbmj: how would i do that?
<gaelfx> Xavura: it's pretty small...
<Xavura> >.<
<jbroome> whaaaaaaaaaaa
<s3a> how do u make sound work in virtualbox-ose for windows xp?
<bazhang> chriswr, altering permissions like that is not recommended and may come back to haunt you.
<wbmj> from the terminal vlc
<gaelfx> Xavura: and easy to remove
<Xavura> gaelfx: where's the website for it... so I can go check
<wbmj> oops sudo vlc
<bazhang> gksudo vlc
<Xavura> I'm not exactly going to have much luck typing cheese in google...
<gaelfx> Xavura: you can add it from the Add/Remove Software in the Applications menu
<wbmj> bazhang....much better
<Xavura> gaelfx: I know that but I want the WEBSITE so I can explicitly check if it can do what I need
<gaelfx> Xavura: ok, hold on
<Xavura> Thanks
<huba1> Xavura: are you trying to stream a file from your computer?
<Xavura> No.
<Xavura> I have a USB device that I plug in to my PC
<Xavura> and a component cable plugs into the device from my games console
<huba1> So it is mounted?
<chriswr> bazhang: ok apparently that wasnt the problem , same error message
<Xavura> I want to record from the games console to the PC
<Xavura> err, mounted?
<huba1> ahh
<Xavura> It's plugged in
<Xavura> I installed the drivers
<Xavura> err what else is there
<FloodBot1> Xavura: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yayabutterton> gaelfx, are you talking about ubuntu 8.04?
<gaelfx> Xavura: http://www.gnome.org/projects/cheese/
<wbmj> chriswr...then it is probably a missing codec
<bazhang> Xavura, easy on the enter key
<Xavura> Yeah, yeah, yeah
<gaelfx> yayabutterton: yes
<chriswr> wbmj: were would i get these codec's?
<Xavura> err it might work
<Xavura> if it can detect devices plugged in
<wbmj> chriswr...do you have medibuntu enable in your soources list
<bazhang> chriswr, www.medibuntu.org
<gaelfx> Xavura: only one way to find out
<yayabutterton> could you answer a question for me, when you're done with Xavura?
<gaelfx> yayabutterton: go for it
<Xavura> yayabutterton: Sure, why not
<Xavura> gaelfx: I'm trying it now
<chriswr> wbmj , bazhang , were would i check to see if i got it enabled?
<gaelfx> Xavura: good luck
<Xavura> err well it installed
<Xavura> but it isn't in my application menu
<yayabutterton> Thanks, i've just installed 8.04 but i can't seem to change the synaptic package manager's site list.
<Xavura> Where the heck is it?
<wbmj> chriswr...it isn't there by default...go to www.medibuntu.org and follow the cut and paste
<boogieman> cant install smart-notifier :(
<gaelfx> Xavura: open terminal and type 'cheese'
<chriswr> wbmj: oh ok , lol
<chriswr> wbmj: im still a huge noob at this ubuntu stuff
<Xavura> ok err
<Xavura> gaelfx: It kind of works but everything is MESSED UP
<Xavura> I need a way to change the format to PAL60 etc.
<wbmj> chriswr..no problem we all are at some point
<Xavura> but this program is utter crap and provides absolutely no options whatsoever
<gaelfx> yayabutterton: ok, what you need to do is go into synaptic package manager, and in the file menu go to Tools->Repositories...
<Xavura> well it's not bad but err I'm in a bad mood so everything is crap
<gaelfx> Xavura: how is it messed up?
<Xavura> because it's not in the right format?
<gaelfx> Xavura: haha, yeah, I know the feeling
<Xavura> It's probably some NTSC crap or something
<Xavura> My games console outputs PAL60
<yayabutterton> gaelfx, i'll check.... brb
<Xavura> I need a REAL application with REAL settings so I can actually get it working
<Xavura> This one has a record button and nothing else
<Xavura> basically
<Xavura> and it just crashed
<gaelfx> yayabutterton: it might not be tools, but one of the menus has repositories, you can change the update server from there
<Xavura> what a steaming pile of garbage
<gaelfx> Xavura: sorry to hear that
<gaelfx> Xavura: which webcam are you using?
<wbmj> yayabutterton...are you looking for a faster repository
<Xavura> gaelfx: It isn't a webcam, it's a usb device
<Xavura> ADS Tech Video Xpress
<chriswr> wbmj: i have no idea were to go on this page to get this thing
<gaelfx> Xavura: ooooooooh, in that case, I'm not really sure what to do, but hang on I'll see if I can find anything
<wbmj> chriswr....Repository Howto
<chriswr> wbmj: nvm i think i found it
<chriswr> lol
<yayabutterton> wbmj, no, i'm trying to connect to the ones that are already listed there. they exist, but don't connect.
<Xavura> gaelfx: It doesn't matter, any software that can pick up a webcam or a video recorder or a TV or **** whatever should be able to pick this up
<chriswr> wbmj: this ?      #
<chriswr> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<chriswr> #
<FloodBot1> chriswr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xavura> gaelfx: There were literally hundreds of apps on Windows that would pick up my device, there should be a lot for LInux too
<wbmj> chriswr yes ...paste in terminal
<gaelfx> Xavura: well, there probably are, it's just a matter of figuring out which one works best with your hardware
<ross> win
<chriswr> wbmj: ok , i think its in there now
<chriswr> wbmj: try it again now?
<wbmj> chriswr scroll down and paste the keyring command from the Medibuntu page
<ericjones> Does anyone know how to enable java in konqueror? I have it installed and working in firefox.
<Xavura> gaelfx: I don't care, I just want one that offers me some kind of customization, like err, what *** type of signal is being sent (PAL/NTSC) and even then there are sub things like PAL G, PAL 60 etc.
<Debian_Noobie> PTP i/o error?
<Xavura> I just need something that actually has options
<gaelfx> Xavura: this device is designed for TV capture?
<Xavura> err
<Xavura> anything capture
<Xavura> games console, VHS, dvd player
<Xavura> whatever
<Xavura> Anything that has a COMPONENT output
<gaelfx> Xavura: anything with a coax then?
<Kraplax> heya =)
<Xavura> That would be A/V
<bazhang> !enter > Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura, please see my private message
<seraph_> Hey guys, can anyone suggest a good program in which I can freely change the metadata tags on some files?
<Kraplax> i'm new to GNOME
<Xavura> bazhang: I know, I can't help it ALL the time jesus christ
<Xavura> gaelfx: No, component, A/V, red white yellow cables, you know what I mean?
<Kraplax> how do i customize themes and what are those applets?
<bazhang> Xavura, please dont use enter key as punctuation
<gaelfx> Xavura: yeah, ok
<Xavura> bazhang: stfu.
<Xavura> I heard you the first time.
<jbroome> hahaha
<seraph_> Xavura: Don't be like that.
<Debian_Noobie> amen
<Xavura> I did though, why did he need to say it again?
<CoolFox> Xavura, may i butt in? what about av?
<bazhang> Xavura, dont use that acronym here.
<chriswr> wbmj: that it after keyring?
<Debian_Noobie> anyone have camera experience?
<seraph_> Xavura: You catch more flies with honey than vinegar. :) Just ignore it if it bothers you.
<Kraplax> how do i install and use them?
<Xavura> After he told me not to use the enter key as punctuation, I DIDN'T, so why tell me again?
 * CoolFox points over here for camcorder experience.
<Xavura> There was absolutely no need to.
<seraph_> Xavura: You're leading this off-topic. Please stay on-topic here.
<Xavura> I will if I stop getting grief. [/end]
<seraph_> !off-topic | xavura
<ubottu> xavura: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wbmj> chriswr....now you will be able to load the codecs from Synaptic....look for mpg and w32 with the search function
<Xavura> I'm going to put ubottu on ignore.
<Xavura> Leave me alone with your off-topic/enter thing, I'll shut up now.
<Kraplax> is it support Channel?
<seraph_> Xavura: That's not a good idea. How will you be able to benefit from factoids?
<gaelfx> anyone feel up to dealing with something that is possibly a PPPoE issue?
<jbroome> best meltdown evar
<bazhang> Kraplax, get themes from gnome-look.org
<seraph_> Can someone please suggest a good program that will allow me to edit metadata on some files?
<Xavura> !off-topic | seraph
<ubottu> seraph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xavura> Annyone isn't it?
<Xavura> That's why. As said before, I will shut up because now I really am off topic.
<seraph_> Xavura: It didn't work. You forgot the underscore after my name. :)
<kcman> flannel are you there?
<Flannel> seraph_: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you insist on arguing
<Flannel> kcman: What's up?
<Debian_Noobie> i get this PTP i/o error when i try to copy files from camera
<chriswr> wbmj: what am i looking for ?
<Xavura> I don't care, my point is when people do their !blah | Xavura thing it annoys the crap out of me.
<bazhang> Xavura, please stop.
<seraph_> Flannel: I was just making him aware of the underscore for future reference. How is that arguing?
<Kraplax> --------------- SORYY!!! IS THERE ANYONE ON-TOPIC TO SUPPORT GNOME NEWBIE??? -----------------
<kcman> flannel did you get what unavailable was talking with me and turning on 3d rendering in my ati rage mobility??
<seraph_> Anyone? Program for editting metadata?
<wbmj> chriswr w32codecs, vlc-plugins, mpg
<seraph_> Kraplax: What do you need?
<jbroome> a news capslock apparently
<bazhang> Kraplax, you should check gnome-look.org
<Kraplax> i just want to know how to install and use applets
<yayabutterton> seraph_, are you talking about mp3 files?
<Xavura> Applets?
<Kraplax> i heard of them
<Flannel> kcman: Yeah.  I'm not really a video driver person, but yep.  What card is it?
<seraph_> yayabutterton: m4b
<bazhang> Kraplax, for screenlets gdesklets or other?
<gaelfx> can someone please help me correct a problem with my internet connection in Hardy?
<wbmj> Kraplax...any particular applet?
<Kraplax> now, in general
<kcman> flannel hold on i will get the grep up and copy it for you
<Kraplax> oopps
<yayabutterton> same, same. i don't know much yet, but i do know that amarok is outstanding for that
<bazhang> Kraplax, install screenlets
<Debian_Noobie> really stumped on this camera error
<seraph_> !question | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kraplax> now=no
<huba1> Kraplax: one easy way is to download the dkpg file and install it that way :)
<Xavura> gaelfx: Did you make any progress finding a program
<Slinky> btw chriswr did you figure out the grub thing?
<seraph_> yayabutterton: For m4b? I think you're mistaken there.
<Slinky> the os's are listed at the bottom
<bazhang> Kraplax, it works with compiz
<wbmj> Kraplets do you want panel applets or gApplets
<gaelfx> seraph_: yeah, I know, but I've already asked the question several times to no avail, I'm trying not to simply repeat myself over and over again
<chriswr> wbmj: ill just install everything that includes vlc plugin
<chriswr> slinky: nope
<kcman> flannel 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) that is what my lspci is telling me is in there
<Kraplax> so, on gnome-look those are provided as .dpkg files?
<yayabutterton> seraph_, m4b is audio or video?
<gaelfx> seraph_: or trick some poor unsuspecting rube into helping me
<wbmj> Chriswr :) can't hurt
<chriswr> slinky: been trying on this video problem
<seraph_> gaelfx: My bad. What is the question? Also, CTRL+C and CTRL+V works well.
<bazhang> Kraplax, tar.gz mostly
<Kraplax> hm..
<gaelfx> Xavura: no, not yet, still looking
<Kraplax> and what about installing themes?
<seraph_> yayabutterton: It's audio, but it has little support beyond just playing in Amarok.
<Xavura> I have been looking for hours on end for a program to stream and/or record from my usb device (that goes to my games console via component cable). I have tried MythTV (doesn't work) and Cheese (doesn't offer options to turn the format to Pal60, hence fails dramatically). Does anyone know what software I need?
<yayabutterton> hmmm....my bad.
<Kraplax> i don't really fond of standard Human one
<Xavura> Kraplax: You get a bunch of themes with it
<bazhang> Kraplax, generally you download the theme and put in the theme manager
<Xavura> Kraplax: Do what I did when I first got Ubuntu, go through all the menus and all the options
<wbmj> Kraplax once you download a theme you can usually drag it in to themes manager
<Debian_Noobie> anyone know anything on usb and cameras?
<chriswr> wbmj: should i just install all 3 things including w32?
<wbmj> chriswr..yes
<Slinky> Xavura: a compiler some video driver source code and a greasy unwashed beard
<gaelfx> I connect to the net through PPPoE and a static IP and I can't get a consistent connection in Hardy, but I can easily get one in Windows
<bazhang> Kraplax, you need to actually download some themes and try first
<Kraplax> wbmj, so drag'n'drop should work? nice =)
<Xavura> Slinky: I have the driver for my device installed, err now what
<chriswr> wbmj: wow thats a big download for 3 items lol
<kcman> flannel he sent me this link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xserver-xorg-video-ati/1:6.8.0-1 which has a .deb on it and i d/loaded it and installed it so now i am sure i am running with a driver but i still have no 3d rendering, i found this link http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide and that has some detailed stuff on there but could i mess my machine up with it is what i guess i am asking?
<Kraplax> ok, thank you all =)
<wbmj> Kraklax yes
<bazhang> Kraplax, not all will work with drag and drop; depends on how well the theme is designed
<Slinky> eh it was just a jab at the standard linux nerd who would start writing his own software
<Kraplax> #ubuntu-ru wasn't that friendly =)
<Xavura> How often can I paste my question without me being considered as excessive?
<Xavura> Every 10-20 minutes?
<Xavura> Because it gets skipped all the time.
<ReAn[Laptop]> need to do the linux version of /release & /renew, how do i do that again?
<wbmj> Xavura lol
<Kraplax> bazhang - thanks, i'll try to find those out =)
<Vegombrei> i need some serious adviceguys
<Xavura> Sorry about the enter thing, it's a HABIT, I can't help it.
<bazhang> np
<Slinky> !network | ReAn[Laptop]
<ubottu> ReAn[Laptop]: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xavura> Habits are hard to break, just don't **** at me, I try not to use enter when I'm here
<bazhang> ReAn[Laptop], for ip or other
<ReAn[Laptop]> Slinky: it's not wireless >_>
<Achiyahu> Shalom everyone. How are you all today?>
<Xavura> Do I really need to paste this? Wow, ok, how often should I paste my question before I am regarded as excessive and/ or annoying?
<Slinky> eh i was just guessing at keywords
<Slinky> Xavura: thats so meta
<gaelfx> ok, I apologize, but I must do it again
<Achiyahu> Xavura: What is the problem pal?
<gaelfx> I connect to the net through PPPoE and a static IP and I can't get a consistent connection in Hardy, but I can easily get one in Windows
<Xavura> Achiyahu: I have been looking for hours on end for a program to stream and/or record from my usb device (that goes to my games console via component cable). I have tried MythTV (doesn't work) and Cheese (doesn't offer options to turn the format to PAL 60, hence fails dramatically). Does anyone know what software I need?
<bazhang> ReAn[Laptop], please clarify; you mean wired (ethernet)?
<Xavura> Achiyahu: I have managed to get the drivers installed, I just need software
<Vegombrei> i have a sony vaio tz .. basically its a tiny laptop with a 1.2 ghz processor and 1 gb ram.. you think ubuntu would be more efficient on that than windows ??
<MatthewV> Xavura, what sort of usb device?
<error404notfound> how do I set most as the default pager for man?
<Xavura> Vegombrei: Definitely!
<bazhang> Vegombrei, try the live cd first
<Xavura> MatthewV: ADS Tech Video Xpress
<Slinky> Vegombrei: you never specified what you're doing with it
<Achiyahu> Xacura: So you're trying to record what you're doing on a video game console onto your computer via USB?
<Xavura> Achiyahu: Yes.
<ReAn[Laptop]> Yes, i need to tell eth0 to request a new ip from my DHCP
<Xavura> I did it on Windows with no problem
<Slinky> bazhang: don't recommend the live cd as a proper test of his system
<Xavura> there were hundreds of applications for it
<Vegombrei> Xavura: but dude i installed it on a compaq laptop of mine and it was just too processor hungry .. windows seemed much lighter
<Achiyahu> Xavura: One moment while I check this issue.
<bazhang> Slinky, that is generally the accepted method here for testing out hardware etc
<Xavura> Vegombrei: LOL, right, seriously mate you're going to get more bang for your buck with Ubuntu than with Windows
<chriswr> does anyone know if its possible to get a new ip address , or etleast fake one?
<Vegombrei> Slinky: doc ppt xls email
<Xavura> Vegombrei: I run on 1 GB RAM with a 2.8 GHZ Processor, it runs amazingly, maybe you should upgrade your Processor a little? Your RAM is fine though.
<Slinky> seeing if it works, not if it'll be used better than windows could
<Debian_Noobie> !F-spot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-spot
<bindaas> ﻿gaelfx:what exactly is roblem with pppoe?
<Slinky> Vegombrei: linux has everything you need now
<andresj> hey. what music player do you recommend that can play asx streams? i need it to be simple and gtk+ based. preferably in the ubuntu repositories :P
<Xavura> Achiyahu: Thanks
<bindaas> s/roblem/problem
<Xavura> typo replacement om nom nom
<gaelfx> bindaas: sometimes, when I connect to it, it goes perfectly, but overwhelmingly the connection iruns at about 1/10th what it should
<kcma1> flannel i am sorry my battery needs some attention did you get my last messages?
<gaelfx> iruns==runs
<Achiyahu> Xavura: You're on Hardy?
<Xavura> Achiyahu: Yeah
<serveradmin> .
<Slinky> haha serveradmin named his account serveradmin
<Flannel> kcma1: Why didn't you just install that driver from the repos?  Have you tried the wiki instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<chriswr> does anyone know if its possible to get a new ip address , or etleast fake one?
<Vegombrei> Xavura: dude its the tinyest sony laptop .. i dont wanna mess with it as its running just fine on windows .. however its become a bit slow .. a friend of mine installed ubuntu on his laptop .. was a compaq .. he said it began working really hard .. started running flat out and made a lot of sounds .. said windows was much quieter on it and the speed didnt make much of a difference
<gaelfx> bindaas: if it helps, the slowness applies to both up and down streams
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: that's strange because my Compaq runs much better and quieter on Ubuntu
<ganes1> how to connect a ubuntu sys with vista using lan?i just installed ubuntu and connected lan cable but no conection
<coffee1> hey guys
<gaelfx> vegombrei: do you know which version he installed?
<Slinky> chriswr: why do you need a fake ip?
<Xavura> Vegombrei: Well whatever you and your friend say, I know for a fact that Ubuntu runs better than ANY version of Windows on MOST machines
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: gutsy
<Slinky> chriswr: either go through a proxy or request one from your ISP
<negge^> ganes1: what do you mean by connect?
<Xavura> Try Hardy, it's a beast.
<chriswr> slinky: lol , ip ban on game
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: I had a similar problem when I installed it, it was because of the Tracker search tool
<ganes1> in vista in the view status bar it shows sent 290 received 0
<chriswr> slinky: would proxy work with program servers?
<clarkey> hi I have a problem trying to enable DRI for some reason it seems it is loaded in the Xorg.0.log as all looks good and I get messages indicating it is loaded and working but then when I run glxinfo it is reported that direct rendering is not on any ideas? I am running mythbuntu on a VIA EPIA board which has the CLE266 graphics
<Slinky> chriswr: request one from your ISP
<puwei> hi can u tell me what's a Hady?
<Slinky> proxies are horrible for games
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: you need to use System Monitor to see which process is using the CPU and kill it
<ReAn[Laptop]> how to i clear ATP's cache? im trying to install a samba package and it keeps insisting on installing NIS, i dont even want NIS
<puwei> does that mean mobiephone?
<Achiyahu> Xavura: Have you tried freevo or Elisa?
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon everyone
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: and make sure that the app that uses that process does not run on startup
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: how do i disable the tracker search tool ?? what is it by the way ?
<xTheGoat121x> I've got a question, not really Ubuntu related but I don't know where else to ask
<Slinky> tracker is a file indexer
<Slinky> !tracker | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<ganes1> negge^: i cant see vista sys in windows network
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: it's an indexing service that makes it easier to search files on your computer
<chriswr> slinky: lol , ok , thnx , would that effect anyone elses connection to the internet cause we got a xbox360 , and 2 computers hookes up to the same router
<Xavura> Achiyahu: Nope, neither, I've only tried Cheese (worked but the picture was extremely distorted and it offered no options) and MythTV (utter garbage, didn't work for me)
<Xavura> What are the package names for freevo and elisa
<Achiyahu> Xavura: Give freevo a try. It's pretty highly rated and, as I understand it, quite powerful.
<kcma1> flannel yeah he sent me that link too all i really want to know is if i mess this up on my end will i be reinstalling my system alone or is there a life line for me in case my wintendo days catch me and i mess up you know what i mean?
<Xavura> Achiyahu: THANK YOU so much...
<Xavura> I will try it
<ganes1>   negge^:in vista in the view status bar it shows sent 290 received 0
<MatthewV> Xavura, elisa is package elisa - but doesn't do any video capture or anything like that at the moment
<xTheGoat121x> It seems that my MP3 player's clock only advances when the player is on... is there a reason for that?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: You can disable it from starting up when your computer starts by going to Services in the Administration menu
<Achiyahu> Xavura: No problem. :D
<Slinky> chriswr: dunno about the xbox, maybe xbox live? as far as the router, nope. also some game accounts are tied to ip
<Flannel> kcma1: install the "irssi" package, then if you don't have a GUI, you can log in to your terminal, type "irssi" and connect to here (and w3m is a terminal web browser)
<Xavura> elisa doesn't do video capture?
<Xavura> How come you suggested it then Achiyahu?
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: oh ok .. andjust disable it there
<negge^> ganes1: I have no idea what you're talking about
<Xavura> I'm trying freevo now, anyway.
<s3a> is there a gnash that works with youtube? like an alpha or beta or wtv?
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: hold on lemme try it and restart .. brb
<chriswr> slinky: ok ill check when i call , thnx
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: as I recall, that worked for me, but you might want to try to find more info on the forums
<s3a> or anything that is free as in freedom
<negge^> you mean you want to connect an Ubuntu machine and a Vista machine together directly with a LAN cable?
<Achiyahu> Xavura: I did so as a mistake. Last time I peeked at it, it was still being developed and there was talk that it would.
<kcma1> flannel i am a total linux noob so i am not to sure what all that ment lol
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: ok
<kcma1> flannel sorry brother
<Slinky> hey with my tv input card i can only get up to channel 71, out of my 400 something channels, what's up with that
<chriswr> wbmj: hmmmm , same error..... any more ideas?
<gaelfx> bindaas: do you have any ideas about what I should do with my PPPoE?
<Flannel> kcma1: install irssi (sudo apt-get install irssi) then if you can't log in (although there should be a failsafe for X anyway), but if you can't get a GUI, you can run irssi, and it'll connect you here.  You can also run "w3m" to have a web browser, in case you need to search the forums/whatever
<Achiyahu> kcmal: GUI - Graphical User Interface - aka windows and their interactiabilities (is that a word? lol), Packages are the program packages.
<Xavura> Achiyahu: Check priv msg real quick
<huba1> I think you need to adjust your firewall settings
<huba1> as well as wireless properties.
<ganes1> negge^: ok just tell me how to LAN ubuntu and vista....i just wired these two systems
<huba1> To let vista machine accessable from others on network.
<negge^> ganes1: are they wired directly or through a switch/router?
<ganes1> negge^:directly
<negge^> okay
<huba1> I spent a fuking 3 hours trying all kinds of different config to let my vista work. :( That is why I change to linux, because that sucked.
<negge^> I have no experience with connecting computers directly
<ganes1> ganes1:   directly
<Slinky> linux is better than vista can ever hope to be
<bindaas>  gaelfx: i doubt there is any optimisations for pppoee but please also check u are not running two instances of pppd
<MatthewV> !language | huba1
<ubottu> huba1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slinky> does using the bot make a slap on the wrist easier to take?
<Achiyahu> Because we all know that we all bring our families to chill here. :)
<gaelfx> bindaas: well, in ifconfig, it only shows the ethernet, the loopback and the pppoe connection, so I don't think that I'm running two instances
<Slinky> in fact my 7 year old cousin was on here just the other day
<MatthewV> Slinky, sorry, was that addressed to me?
<kcma1> flannel ok the irssi is installed, i am guessing that is my failsafe? so now i follow the instructions on the link you sent me
<gaelfx> bindaas: or is that not the way to check that?
<Slinky> matthewv: yeah
<Slinky> anyone who uses !language really
<Achiyahu> Slinky: It was rhetoric.
<Flannel> kcma1: that's the failsafe to the failsafe.
<ganes1> negge^:  directly
<Slinky> Achiyahu: I know that
<negge^> ganes1: yeah yeah you said it two times already
<kcma1> flannel man i am sorry i am still way learning a lot of stuff here lol
<binskipy2u> hey guys, what is the correct syntax for open office to remove it totally?
<Slinky> Achiyahu: actually it was sarcasm
<binskipy2u> after todays updates, many for open office, none of the apps will open
<negge^> ganes1: I don't even know how to connect to Windows machines together like that so I don't think I can help you
<MatthewV> Slinky, the point of the factoids from ubottu are just to make it easier to access frequently used bit's of advice, whether that be things like !language or !anyone, or whether other things like !grub or !hardy
<Achiyahu> !off-topic | slinky
<ubottu> slinky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> kcma1: No worries.  We're all new at some point
<bindaas> ﻿gaelfx>that wont tell u at one time there will only be one pppoe but one pppoe will block other,check with this --> ps -e | grep pppd
<Slinky> MatthewV, I know that, I'm talking about !language
<Slinky> in particular
<darthanubis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<ganes1> any one help me with LAN ubuntu vista...
<darthanubis> The Ubuntu taskbar in that video thats floating around
<darthanubis> what is that?
<kcma1> flannel how do i Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager
<Achiyahu> !question | ganes1
<ubottu> ganes1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sabnai> ganes1: make sure if you are using a cable direct to each ethernet card that you use a patch cable, a regular ethernet cable won't work
<Flannel> kcma1: Open up restricted ... drivers, manager, whatever its called.  And there'll be a checkbox for you to check (to enable) if your card is supported by the restricted drivers
<anto9us> ganes1, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<l815> how come I can't play sound from more than one application at a time?
<chriswr> wbmj: i figured out whats wrong but i need a little more help
<negge^> l815: it should work by default
<MatthewV> l815 what version of ubuntu?
<gaelfx> bindaas: ok, let me reboot into linux and check, I'll be back shortly
<nano_> Is there any way to change my screensaver (when I'm on laptop battery) from blankscreen to something else??
<anto9us> ganes1, there is a registry hack that you also have to perform on vista
<Achiyahu> l816: Check if your computer hates you. That's a common problem. = /
<l815> hardy
<s3a> can any1 help me with a simple python problem?
<kcma1> flannel is that under the synaptic?
<exot> hello, I would like to connect to my ubuntu server using pptp .. any help ?
<negge^> if it doesn't go to System --> Preferences -> Sound and check that ALSA is used in all boxes
<l815> I'm trying to run Gnarual2 and play music but I can only play one at a time
<Flannel> kcma1: No, it's under system > admin > restricted drivers manager (I believe)
<Achiyahu> nano_: I have this problem too, even on powered. Sometimes it displays my screensaver, sometimes not.
<chriswr> anyone know how to stop rythmbox from canceling out movie player or vise versa
<s3a> kcma1: system-->administration->hardware drivers*
<andresj> hey. what music player do you recommend that can play asx streams? i need it to be simple and gtk+ based. preferably in the ubuntu repositories :P
<anto9us> ganes1, see http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/ShowPost.aspx?PageIndex=1&SiteID=1&PageID=1&PostID=660925
<andresj> btw, xine can play it but mplayer cant.
<Achiyahu> andresj: I *think* amarok?
<aib> i have a 64 bit system. why is /lib/ld-linux.so.2 a symlink to /usr/lib32/ld-linux.so.2, which is a 32 bit library?!
<ganes1> sabnai:  Achiyahu:  anto9us: with ubuntu 7.1 i did..with 8.04 i could not...in vista if i click view status it shows sent 390 received 0
<nano_> Achiyahu: well if you have a laptop and you run it on battery power, then the screensaver is usually a blank screen as the power settings don't want to use up battery power doing clock cycles for a pretty looking screensaver
<kcma1> s3a okay thank you
<s3a> kcma1: np
<nano_> Achiyahu: but I don't know why you have that problem when you are on ac power
<chriswr> anyone know how to stop rythmbox from canceling out movie player or vise versa
<andresj> Achiyahu: that's for kde/qt :) i want to try a gnome one :P
<Slinky> guys is there some reason my key binding of Mod4(windows key) + L doesnt lock down my computer?
<kcma1> s3a under system admin hardware drivers there is nothing in the main window of the app???
<ReAn[Laptop]> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Achiyahu> nano_: Primarily because my computer is in a love/hate relationship with me, I think. I ran a [sudo !howmuchlove] test and it came back [Who's Lisa?]. I think I am in trouble...
<Achiyahu> =D
<chriswr> slinky: doesnt work on mine either
<s3a> kcma1: did u install in free software only mode? well either way i think adding repository thing should fix ur problem
<MatthewV> Slinky, have you set that in System --> Preferences --> Keyboard shortcuts?
<Achiyahu> andresj: My bad bud.
<nano_> Achiyahu: :)
<s3a> system-->administration-->software sources
<Slinky> matthewv: yep
<s3a> kcma1: system-->administration-->software sources
<l815> so does know how to fix my problem?
<Slinky> even set gnome to use mod4 instead of super L
<negge^> l815: did you try my suggestion?
<s3a> kcma1: then check everything to be downloadable from internet
<l815> negge^,  oh i didnt see it , 1 sec
<MatthewV> Slinky, it works for me... maybe compiz is grabbing that key combo..? compiz uses Super + ? for a lot of it's shortcuts...
<s3a> kcma1: actually donr
<l815> negge^,   yah alsa is set as the sound device
<s3a> dont*
<kcma1> s3a okay
<negge^> l815: hmm okay
<Slinky> MatthewV: how do I check?
<s3a> kcma1: check only (restricted)
<andresj> Achiyahu: haha thats ok :)
<chriswr> shujah: hey , your always good help , you know why my rythmbox is canceling out my movie player , or vise versa , while running at same time
<s3a> kcma1: dont uncheck the ones that were alredy checked
<Vegombrei> how does one turn off the tracker search tool ?
<Slinky> !tracker Vegombrei
<ubottu> Slinky: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dummy> when I connect to work using vpn, my /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten when the dhcp release is renewed. it's mighty annoying. anyone got an idea how to fix/prevent?
<Slinky> !tracker | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<MatthewV> Slinky, do you have CCSM installed and changed anything in there?
<KyleO> Ok, having wifi issues, my wifi card ("iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks"), using the iwl3945 driver, is absolutely ridiculously slow. As in, I'm topping out at about 1mbps (140kB/s) bandwidth cap. when downloading a file, everything else is screeching to a halt, even ssh. It's like my bandwidth is being completely flooded. Occasionally I'll be able to get to a regular speed, but ...
<Slinky> !CCSM
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<KyleO> ... it drops soon after. I've tried a few different kernels, compiled my own, and compiled the actualy driver, but I'm just not able to get it to work, any ideas?
<Slinky> yeah I do
<Vegombrei> Slinky: not uninstall ... disable
<kcma1> s3a well everything is checked and source code box has a line in it
<Shujah> chriswr, canceling out how?
<s3a> kcma1: ok well i dont no y that isnt working for u, dint system-->administration-->hardware drivers have a box to check?
<s3a> kcma1: if it doesnt, there is an alternative solution
<tobago> i got a problem with a package: dpkg: ERROR while removing gforge-ldap-openldap. the state of the package is "ri" (removed/ installed !?!), which is quite messy.
<kcma1> i checked everything when i installed the os, and no there has never been anything in hardware drivers
<s3a> kcma1: y do u want proprietary drivers in the first place?
<gopodge> Can anyone else verify if they get a big green square on the side when the visit this site: http://www.bunnings.com.au/discover/ACT/storesearch.aspx
<kcma1> s3a i dont care where the drivers come from, all i want is 3d rendering
<gopodge> Wnat to know if it is my setup or if this site does not like Linux and Firefox..
<chriswr> shuja: if i play movie player , then use rythmbox (at same time) the music box wont play and show an error , and if i start rythmbox and then movie player , the video runs SUPER slow  , like 1 sec of video takes about 30 secs
<new1> ﻿Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out. Does someone now how to change that?  if you have the answer PLZ IM me!
<gaelfx> bindaas: there is only one pppd process
<MatthewV> Slinky, only thing i could think of is opening it up (System --> Preferences --> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings) and seeing anything, but default should be fine... maybe temporarily disabling compiz?? gtg for a while now though, sry
<Slinky> s3a: because they allow people to use their hardware to the full potential
<kcma1> s3a if at all possible but most ways of doing it seem to run a risk of ruining my machine
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: dude how do you disable tracker .,.. there was no option at startup dude
<mewt> digg please http://digg.com/comedy/Shouldn_t_All_Advertising_Be_Like_This_pic
<Slinky> matthewv: how do i access the compiz manager?
<Slinky> mewt: no
<bazhang> mewt, not here
<mewt> sorry
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: hey, you need to go to Administration-> Services
<s3a> kcma1: its not risky
<s3a> Slinky: i dont think that always applies
<anto9us> gopodge, only with the flash component enabled
<slump> hi. i have blacklisted ssb module (echo blacklist ssb >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist). I ran update-initramfs -uv but it stills show that it's adding the ssb module. any idea?
<Slinky> s3a: it usually does
<robf_> mewt: buried ,  thanks for asking.
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: wait, you're right, hold on
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: ok imin
<gopodge> anto9us: Can I disable flash per site?
<mewt> sorry guys
<s3a> Slinky: ya ur right
<anto9us> gopodge, yes, I use the noscript firefox addon
<joshual> hi folks, have two user accounts (just added a"guest" account for someone else to use my machine.) I cannot apply Appearance Preferences > Visual Effects, either Normal or Extra... I just get a little window that says "Visual Effects cannot be applied" or something extremely close...
<s3a> kcma1: ok so
<Slinky> mewt: thats some pathetically stale humor and we aren't your personal attention generators
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: its not in there
<gopodge> anto9us: Thankyou for your help.
<Shujah> chriswr, most probably because of sound issues. change the sound mixer in menu > preferences > sounds and try to run two media apps simultaneously
<Slinky> joshual: what video driver are you using?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: yeah, I know, but try this: go to System->Preferences-> Searching and Indexing
<s3a> kcma1: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<sdakak> I was fooling around with session options in System>Preferences>Sessions. Now everytime I restart I get apps and windows from previous session running. How do I change this behaviour?
<KyleO> Any other having issues with the iwl3945 driver? It completely tops off at about 1mbps, or between 100kB/s to 150kB/s
<sdakak> Slinky: attention generators? Are you sure it even fits the sentence?
<s3a> kcma1: that will download and install a program that u have to use in order to download & install ur proprietary video drivers
<Shujah> chriswr, or run rhythem player then start titem like this > artsdsp totem
<robf_> sdakak: ya thats bad when you shutdown with porn sites open and then your mom wants to use your computer
<crob> how to change the logon window from kde to xwindow
<Slinky> sdakak: if english isn't your primary language, then please don't try to correct others on it, thanks
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: aha, I found it. Go to System->Preferences->Sessions
<binskipy2u> hey guys, anyone else update system in last 2 days and now NO open office apps will open?a
<sdakak> robf_: What is going on in your mind? Kindly don't imagine.
<joshual> Slinky: I have Visual Effects working just fine in my normal user account... It's an intel video card
<binskipy2u> all you get is splash screen, disappears then NOTHING
<binskipy2u> anyone else having this issue? or any ideas how to fix it?
<Xavura> Is go record an app of some kind?
<Xavura> I can't find the package
<binskipy2u> i tried reinstalling all open office.org packages in synaptic
<binskipy2u> didnt work
<robf_> sdakak: you asked how to fix the behavior regarding apps respawning in last state on restart
<s3a> can sum1 plz help me with a python question cuz im reading byteofpython and am stuck sumwere
<binskipy2u> anyone?
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: oh dude i just got rid of that indexing stuff
<robf_> sdakak: just saying that could indeed be a problem
<Xavura> s3a: #python
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: its doing something says its gonna take a while
<s3a> Xavura: its full
<Xavura> lol, really?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: oh, ok, so is there still a problem?
<sdakak> Slinky: What you said previously doesn't make sense whatever is your primary language.
<s3a> Xavura: ya
<robf_> sdakak: yes it does in context...
<Kartagis> hi
<robf_> sdakak: he was saying we're not here to generate hits/diggs for the guy
<s3a> Xavura: and its been full for days
<crob> i installed the kde4 and selected kde . and then the logon windows was changed to kde4 after i reboot the ubuntu
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<crob> how to restore ?
<Slinky> thanks robf_
<binskipy2u> anyone????????
<kcma1> s3a i am done with it what next
<gopodge> anto9us: Works great!
<robf_> although it is an odd sounding sentance without context ;)
<Xavura> s3a: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<binskipy2u> any ideas why open office wont start after doing an update the other day?
<binskipy2u> ubuntu 8.04.1
<binskipy2u> ?
<s3a> kcma1: click applications
<robf_> s3a: go ask about python in #perl... :s
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: also disabled it from sessions
<jarrett> i'm having trouble with proftpd. All new files uploaded have a 002 octa that I have to change by hand with a chmod. They also get a user and group set that isn't the ftp users. I don't know if this from my poor knowledge of users and permissions or something not set up right in proftpd
<binskipy2u> anyone see me???
<anto9us> gopodge, can be a bit of a nage but a very useful addon
<s3a> kcma1: then i think system tools and tell me if u see something like envy?
<robf_> just kidding that'd be a bad idea.
<binskipy2u> hello?
<chriswr> shujah: how do i change it , "default mixer tracks" tab?
<Kartagis> i read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html and downloaded the program and everything, then i rebooted and ubuntu recognized the wireless network. but now it doesn't. what must i do?
<robf_> binskipy2u: no we don't,  try again
<Kraplax> i got another question
<bazhang> robf_, you have a support question or just wish to chat
<binskipy2u> 1185 people in here and i'm the ONLY one that updated a system and open office wont work at all?
<Xavura> Can anyone tell me what the package is called for gorecord?
<Kraplax> can anyone tell me where can i get widget styles for GTK?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: is there still a problem?
<robf_> both.
<bazhang> robf_, chat is not here.
<binskipy2u> anyone????????
<robf_> Kraplax: expound on your question please...
<binskipy2u> please?
<robf_> bazhang: yeah yeah.
<binskipy2u> im googling and nothing
<binskipy2u> i reinstalled it
<binskipy2u> i uninstalled it
<FloodBot1> binskipy2u: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slinky> binskipy2u: I'd say just reinstall the OS. I've had my wifi quit unexpectedly
<s3a> binskipy2u: y not trying to reinstall openoffice.org using synaptic?
<binskipy2u> i did
<Kraplax> robf_, huh?
<binskipy2u> stil wont open
<robf_> Kraplax: what exactly do you mean "get widget styles"
<binskipy2u> BRANd new install
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: i donno .. how do i test it ? should i restart or something ?
<Kraplax> well, where can i download styles for radiobuttons/checkboxes/buttons/spins etc
<robf_> that could mean many things... some of which are not really questions for here,  some which may...
<kcma1> s3a yes EnvyNG is the only option
<s3a> kcma1: choose it
<kcma1> s3a it is not open
<anto9us> binarydigit, run openoffice from a terminal window and see what error it gives
<Xavura> Has anyone used a program called gorecord?
<anto9us> oops, sorry binarydigit that was meant for binskipy2u
<robf_> Kraplax: you mean themes?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: well, is your processor still running really hard?
<s3a> kcma1: open it
<chriswr> shujah: how do i change it , "default mixer tracks" tab?
<binskipy2u> still cant run it
<robf_> Kraplax: like to add different buttons / etc as window decorations?
<anto9us> binskipy2u, what is the error reported?
<kcma1> s3a ok it is open and running
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: no, even the fan slowed down a bit ... actually thats quite cool man ]
<s3a> choose ur video card brand
<Shujah> chriswr, there would be a a tab device under it. change it to alsa if its not there already
<s3a> kcma1: choose ur video card brand
<robf_> Kraplax: eg.  the redmond/vista aero style [X]  versus the mac style lil circle etc etc
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: excellent, it should be fine then
<s3a> binskipy2u: sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: it just needs a little while to cool off, should be good though :D
<chriswr> shujah: hold on sound program just jammed
<s3a> binskipy2u: b4 u do that
<chriswr> shujah: is there a task manager on here?
<s3a> binskipy2u: do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<WildOscar> guys any one here as installaed diablo on ubuntu before?
<Shujah> chriswr, you can use top or ps but not exactly a task manager like win
<s3a> binskipy2u: then do the purge command i gave b4 then do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org again see if that works
<binskipy2u> i did that.. didnt do the purge though..
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: actually, check System Monitor and see what percent your processor is running at
<binskipy2u> thanks
<binskipy2u> :)
<anto9us> chriswr, gnome-system-monitor
<chriswr> shujah: ill just restart reel quick
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: ya dude ..actually this is the main reason i was afraid to install ubuntu on my vaio tz .. i think that laptop is quite delicate and wouldnt survive ubuntu running flat out on it ..
<chriswr> anto9us:ok ill do that after i restart
<gaelfx> shujah: use System->Administration->System Monitor
<crob> how to change the logon window? anybody help me?
<robf_> Kraplax: http://www.gnome-look.org  do a search for "buttons"  you'll see what I assume you're talking about
<kcma1> s3a i selected the ati now do i want auto or manual
<robf_> If I'm incorrect please do say.
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: well, glad that that helped
<xXEx3cuti0n3rXx> I had a question.
<s3a> binskipy2u: if ur in a rush and need an office suit right away u can temporarily use abiword for typed stuff and gnumeric for excel stuff
<binskipy2u> when i do that purge command it says 45.1kb of space will be freed
<s3a> kcma1: automatic detection
<ublongata> is registering protocol handlers supposed to work in firefox 3? i add one, but visiting a link (rtsp) doesn't launch the helper program
<robf_> xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: had or have?  ask if you have.
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: it scared me at first, but once I figured out that it was one process that was making my computer all hot and heavy, I got it fixed
<kcma1> s3a and just click apply and go huh?
<s3a> kcma1: r u gona play games or sumtin cuz if ur not then thats not needed
<chriswr> shujah: ok im back on
<Shujah> thanks gaelfx i was still using ps -e :D
<s3a> kcma1: and ya to ur question
<xXEx3cuti0n3rXx> Does anyone know a editor for ubuntu that will let me edit my videos?
<gaelfx> Shujah: no problem
<binskipy2u> what the hell???
<s3a> xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: cinelerra
<binskipy2u> it opens and closes in less then a second
<binskipy2u> this is a brand new install
<binskipy2u> just did it today
<Shujah> chriswr, and whats the result?
<binskipy2u> no one else in here is having issues????
<robf_> is LiVES in apt?
<robf_> xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: you may wanna check to see if it is
<l815> okay i just realized my sound issue is only with certain applications
<Don64> i just upgraded to 8.04.  My display is not looking right.  I have a Soyo wide monitor when the gdm comes up, it shows the screen displayed, centered looking good until the trash can icon pops up.  It is 3.5 inches to the left of where it should be.
<robf_> xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: LiVES is nice
<xXEx3cuti0n3rXx> Awesome thanks.
<s3a> binskipy2u: i dont think so, if its new, reboot ur live cd check it for errors then use it in live cd mode to see if openoffice.org works and if it does then reinstall and since its a new install u wont have anything to lose
<l815> is there any way to fix the other apps?
<chriswr> shujah: h/o
<robf_> xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: it may not be in apt,  I'd dbl check
<bazhang> !info lives
<ubottu> Package lives does not exist in hardy
<binskipy2u> i hate this crap
<Slinky> don, unlock the trashcan from the panel, then move it
<binskipy2u> damnit
<ublongata> anyone successfully get firefox 3 to register a protocol handler and associated application properly
<Don64> and all the apps are squished when they open.
<robf_> Slinky: that wouldn't fix his issue would it? O.o
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: yeah .. and the wierd part is when the screensaver went on it would go absolutely flat out .. i can hear the fan sitting like 10 feet away hehehe
<gaelfx> Don64: what resolution is your computer using?
<robf_> Slinky: sounds like he's got gdm overlayed on a desktop that is at a higher resolution than gdm is set to
<chriswr> shujah: everything needs to be set so alsa?
<Flannel> xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: Try kino or cinelerra
<Don64> they icons on the top left are off by that much as well
<Slinky> ah
<robf_> Flannel: ever used LiVES?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: yeah, that one I can't figure out. Are you using GLMatrix screensaver?
<Slinky> well then, I thought he just had the icons misplaced
<Flannel> robf_: Nope
<robf_> Flannel: check it out ;)
<s3a> Flannel: xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: no go for cinelerra cuz kino isnt full featured like cinelerra
<Slinky> Don64: try readjusting the resolution
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: yep how did you know
<Xavura> HOW do I find out my kernel version
<Don64> 1280 x 768
<ReAn[Laptop]> Hey, How do i install packages from the Intrepid repos through atp-get? im trying to get samba_3.0.30
<Flannel> s3a: kino is much simpler though.  Depending on what he's doing, cinelerra might be overkill
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: because when my screensaver starts, so does my fan ;)
<s3a> Xavura: uname -r
<new1> ﻿﻿Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out. Does someone now how to change that?  if you have the answer PLZ IM me!
<robf_> s3a: is LiVES in apt?
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: LOL
<Flannel> !prevu | ReAn[Laptop]
<ubottu> ReAn[Laptop]: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: I think that screensaver is a little too processor intense, maybe try another one?
<Don64> gaelfx : 1280 x 768
<Shujah> chriswr, yeah try moving it to alsa - or you can try a small tweak before, put eberything to pulseaudio & >  sudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf  serach line ; use-pid-file = yes < change yes to no and save , reboot
<s3a> Flannel: ya speaking of cinelerra, im having trouble getting it from akirad repository and i also had trouble compiling it
<ReAn[Laptop]> thankyou
<Flannel> s3a: Whats wrong with the Ubuntu version?
<WildOscar> guys...
<robf_> note to self,  be sure gl screesavers are not running when you connect via vnc...unless you wanna sit for a while
<binskipy2u> this is pissing me off
<binskipy2u> damnit
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: ill just disable screensaer .. shut the lid
<WildOscar> running Diablo the game with Ubuntu.. any body?
<s3a> Flannel: i have ubuntu 8.04 x86_64 and cinelerra site says it works even better on 64 bit and im not just talkin bout speed
<Xavura> ok so
<binskipy2u> how can a fresh install be so damn screwed
<Xavura> I just compiled something but
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: that should work too
<Xavura> I need to get rid of it totally and recompile it
<binskipy2u> it friggin COMES with openoffice
<Xavura> What do I do?
<bazhang> WildOscar, using wine? check the appdb
<kottlett> hi! has sombody experience with the DB2 express-c package from the partner repository? I'm missing the web-frontend to the server!
<robf_> binskipy2u: whats your issue,  I scrolled back but I just see several pages where you say how much you hate this crap
<s3a> binskipy2u: im sry but think of it in the positive way, ur comp will still be usable wile ur reinstalling
<WildOscar> bazhang.. i checked!
<WildOscar> but not sure on Hardy!
<Shujah> binskipy2u, dude save it with the abuses, someone will help patience
<bazhang> WildOscar, and what was the result
<WildOscar> gold for gutsy
<WildOscar> with a modified ddraw.dll
<robf_> I wonder what name will be used when they reach X... there any animals begining with X?
<bazhang> WildOscar, have you tried it yet? you may also ask in #winehq and the ubuntuforums has a big gaming section
<WildOscar> bazhang was wondering anyone has done it on a hardy! i think it should work
<N9NU>  can someone give me a reminder on how to recursively chmod all files (only files) within all the folders I have on my FTP drive
<robf_> chmod -R
<N9NU>  i would like to change all of them via 644 without changing the folders
<robf_> chmod -R [permissions] [parent dir]
<N9NU>  the folders are to be 755 or whatever
<N9NU> <N9NU> i just dont want to manually go into each one and correct them all
<WildOscar> bazhang thanks man... let get a serious of errors
<WildOscar> £augh Øut £oud!!
<N9NU> ok
<robf_> N9NU: yeah not sure if you can say to apply to directories only though
<gaelfx> binskipy2u: have you tried running openoffice from terminal and seeing what the errors on startup are?
<N9NU> yeah thats it
<new1> ﻿﻿Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out. Does someone now how to change that?  if you have the answer PLZ IM me!
<ReAn[Laptop]> sudo apt-get install prevu
<N9NU> i can globally change to one or the other
<ReAn[Laptop]> ack
<ReAn[Laptop]> sorry
<robf_> N9NU: you could do erm... find  | xargs chmod blah blah   man find,  you can make it return only dirs
<kcma1> s3a is it supposed to take this long
<N9NU> oh ok
<robf_> don't use -R if you do that though
<N9NU> ok
<ReAn[Laptop]> im trying to install pervu like the guide sais, but it sais it cannot find pervu
<ReAn[Laptop]> :(
<robf_> cos it'll -Recurse each directory passed to chmod via find
<s3a> kcma1: well its like 50 mb for drivers?
<robf_> and effectivly do the same as top down from parent with -R ;p making all files in the dirs same perms
<s3a> ReAn[Laptop]: u spells sais --> says
<new1> ﻿﻿Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out. Does someone now how to change that?  if you have the answer PLZ IM me!
<gaelfx> guess he left...
<ReAn[Laptop]> lol yes, i saw that
<ReAn[Laptop]> thx s3a, im retarded
<robf_> new1: maybe needs to run with admin privledge?
<cautionaryx> newl, did you run it as admin?
<kcma1> s3a i have been sitting here for a while with EnvyNG error as the begining of the scrypt and the screen saying i could try a manual install but basicly my card is not supported
<cpk1> will ubuntu work on any sun machine?
<robf_> new1: gnome-sudo [firestarter command]   I think
<robf_> should start in admin .
<s3a> kcma1: if ur card is not supported then ur stuck with the open source drivers
<s3a> kcma1: wat video card do u have?
<kcma1> s3a lol
<s3a> kcma1: wat?
<kcma1> hold on one sec i will copy my term output
<alf_> ubuntu hispano where? please
<kcma1> s3a hold on one sec i will copy my term output
<Shujah> new1, most probably your dsl/dialup isnt configured properly
<s3a> kcma1: but wat were u lol-ing at?
<bastid_raZor> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kcma1> s3a being stuck with the open source drivers, that is all
<alf_> #ubuntu-es
<robf_> ../join #channel
<Xavura> ok I'm sick of this
<DistroJockey> cpk1, see http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/
<new1> ﻿﻿Firestarter policy buttons (add, remove, edit) are all grayed out.  Do anyone know how to change that?  if you have the answer PLZ IM me!
<Xavura> I am doing something which I have no idea how to do
<robf_> new1: are you ignoring us?
<Xavura> I am being told to modify linux kernel
<s3a> kcma1: that isnt necessarily a bad thing, cuz ive read for my card (x600 pro) that 3d acceleration works pretty good with the open source
<kcma1> s3a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) that is the output of lspci
<Xavura> I am being to told to compile things
<robf_> Xavura: whats that
<gaelfx> I connect to the internet through a static ip and pppoe and my connection is almost always much slower than it should be, can someone help me fix this?
<Xavura> I have no fucking idea what to do and I'm going to break my computer
<s3a> kcma1: arent ati rage super old cards?
<Xavura> Can anyone help me or should I just stop now and go back to Windows
<bazhang> Xavura, no cursing
<robf_> Xavura: woah take some xanex and try again later =\
<jbroome> the meltdown continues!
<Ayabara> after upgrading my BIOS, the touchpad has gone crazee. it works like it should for about a minute after I boot, then it snaps. when I drag my finger it opens applications, creates folders ...
<robf_> Xavura: now,  with plain english and less swearing,  whats the problem,  in detail
<Xavura> bazhang: whatever, you have no idea how frustrated I am right now
<s3a> kcma1: for old cards, open source drivers are better and in this case u have no choice anyway
<Shujah> Xavura, whose telling you to compile kernel?
<robf_> Xavura: yes,  yes we do ;)
<kcma1> s3a please dont take offence to this i dont care where the drivers come from i have just been battling with this all day
<bazhang> Xavura, then take a break. this is not the place.
<robf_> Xavura: well some of us do I'm sure
<s3a> kcma1: lol i dont get offended for anything
<kcma1> s3a kind of kicked around as the problem child of the day
<rafal> .
<s3a> kcma1: i just believe open source is better but if hardware drivers doesnt see a driver, envyng cant find one, and ur lspci output actually shows a old card, so ur stuck with open source
<kcma1> s3a you know the funny part is i am IT for the US Army lol but that is wintendo
<robf_> Xavura: try following the standard journalism ideology when you request help,  who, what when where and why... the 5ws...
<Mr_Bad_News> what is elegant brit?
<kcma1> s3a cool how do i get it
<robf_> Mr_Bad_News: context?
<s3a> kcma1: that comment got me so confused no offense
<Mr_Bad_News> and does anyone know the name of a good icon package
<s3a> kcma1: lol ur using it now!
<kcma1> s3a this is a old school sony vaio laptop so i am stuck with everything
<Xavura> robf_: I am following these instructions - http://nikosapi.org/wiki/index.php/WIS_Go7007_Linux_driver - I followed the instructions for Ubuntu Hardy but then I got to a part AFTER saying it doesn't work and you need to do a bunch of other things before compiling to make it work, otherwise do something to the Linux kernel
<Mr_Bad_News> robf i keep seeing it in gnome-look.org as icon packages
<gaelfx> ok, gonna give it another go, again, apologies all around
<gaelfx> I connect to the internet through a static ip and pppoe and my connection is almost always much slower than it should be, can someone help me fix this?
<chriswr> shujah: wow i just had a huge system crash
<Xavura> I have absolutely no idea wtf it is talking about, I don't understand it, I just want the drivers to be installed and working
<robf_> Mr_Bad_News: I assume its just some arbitrarily named theme suite of some sort
<s3a> kcma1: wat r u trying to do? y were u in here all day trying to get a driver if u a have a old comp??
<Xavura> robf_: the problem is it added/edited a LOT Of files and it comes with no uninstall script
<chriswr> shujah: but i got everything set to alsa and still not working right
<robf_> Mr_Bad_News: likely considered prettier than cockney slag?
<Xavura> robf_: well that's one of the problems
<Shujah> chriswr, do you have libflashsupport installed?
<robf_> Xavura: heh.. (always make back ups.. `cp fileyourgonnaedit fileyourgonnaedit.bak`
<kcma1> s3a just messing with crap man figured it would work that is all you know legecy and what not
<s3a> can someone please help me for the left shift and right shift things in python
<Mr_Bad_News> im looking for something dark and preferabley red
<chriswr> shujah: is that in the repos?
<robf_> Mr_Bad_News: dark themes make life hard with web browsing / text fields mind you
<Xavura> robf_: err I didn't edit any files
<s3a> kcma1: but it seems pointless if u alredy got a working display
<Xavura> ffs can anyone help or not
<Xavura> Just take a quick look at this page and tell me if you understand it - robf_: I am following these instructions - http://nikosapi.org/wiki/index.php/WIS_Go7007_Linux_driver - it's saying that
<Shujah> chriswr, yes
<Xavura> err copy and paste fails
<s3a> kcma1: no offense but if u have an actual problem, thats all u should deal with
<gaelfx> could somebody take some time and help me fix my slow internet connection? it's really getting in the way of my night life
<robf_> Xavura: ok so what have you completed in regards to this
<s3a> gaelfx: wireless internet?
<chriswr> shujah: i will in a sec
<Xavura> Can someone take a quick look at this page and tell me if you understand it - http://nikosapi.org/wiki/index.php/WIS_Go7007_Linux_driver
<chriswr> shujah: ok i got it installed
<Xavura> I don't understand it and I need help before I mess up MORE
<robf_> I understand it,  but not sure what you've thus far done
<jbroome> !u > s3a
<kcma1> s3a i have a working display but i cant really do anything that requires 3d you know what i mean this is a toy really and if this is as good as it gets then i am done for the day and i thank you sir for your time
<Xavura> I have done up to where it says
<ganes1> how to install samba on ubuntu8.04 wthout net connection?i hav samba installation file size 62 mb
<Xavura> sudo make install
<chriswr> shujah: what now?
<gaelfx> s3a: no, I connect trhrough ethernet
<ubottu> s3a, please see my private message
<robf_> ok?
<gaelfx> s3a: static ip and pppoe
<robf_> whatd you compile?
<Mr_Bad_News> robf_, what is the little bar that looks like the mac bar called?
<s3a> kcma1: well can u do 3d things in windows?
<robf_> Mr_Bad_News: you mean which theme looks like mac theme?   eg close/etc on the left?
<Xavura> robf_: well I have ran sudo make install, now it's saying I need to edit files before I compile so WTF? Why didn't it say that before the instructions, now I have NO WAY to undo what I have just done so that I can make the neccessary edits
<john_> hello
<joshual> hi folks, have two user accounts (just added a"guest" account for someone else to use my machine.) I cannot apply Appearance Preferences > Visual Effects, either Normal or Extra... I just get a little window that says "Visual Effects cannot be applied" or something extremely close...
<Shujah> chriswr, go to menu > pref > sounds > turn esd on - should be in second tab
<Mr_Bad_News> no robf_
<kcma1> s3a what you mean like if i run virtualbox or something like that, or do i have another machine runing a different os?
<robf_> Xavura: sure there is
<Mr_Bad_News> i keep seeing this icon bar in screenshots and i dont know what its called
<Ayabara>   screen "Default Screen"
<Ayabara> 	Inputdevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<Mr_Bad_News> it looks like the bar from a mac
<robf_> Xavura: go into the directory ,   (if you don't wanna have to keep typing sudo,  try sudo -i to become root)
<robf_> Xavura: type make clean
<john_> do you know how i can run msn on Linux?
<bazhang> !awn | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<jbroome> Mr_Bad_News: the dock?
<robf_> edit the files,  make && make install
<chriswr> shujah: allreddy on
<Xavura> err robf_
<Ayabara> this is in my serverlayout section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=84890
<Ayabara> does that seem a bit weird?
<gaelfx> joshua1: what kind of video card do you have?
<s3a> john_: use pidgin
<ganes1>  how to install samba on ubuntu8.04 wthout net connection?i hav samba installation file size 62 mb
<robf_> ?
<john_> thanks
<Xavura> robf_: Do you want to see the output of the **** console? It EDITED the kernel files and ADDED loads, I'm pretty sure
<Mr_Bad_News> already have those DistroJockey but thanks
<Xavura> How can I possibly undo it
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, ahh, k :)
<gaelfx> joshual: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Xavura> and anyone understand these type of errors
<s3a> kcma1: no virtual stuff wouldnt fix ur problem, in fact nothing but begging developpers to improve the open source one will work sry
<Xavura> WARNING: "snd_pcm_new" [/home/xavura/wis-go7007-linux-0.9.8-2/kernel/snd-go7007.ko] undefined!
<Mr_Bad_News> i guess jbristow
<robf_> don't paste in here
<Xavura> and similar
<robf_> yep
<Xavura> it's a ONE Line error
<robf_> ah ok
<robf_> ;p
<FloodBot1> robf_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xavura> I'm just so **** annoyed, I don't know what I'm doing
<Xavura> I just want to get these stupid drivers installed properly and working
<Mr_Bad_News> or i guess its awn thanks bazhang
<cpk1> Xavura: did you follow the workaround for people using hardy?
<bazhang> np
<Xavura> cpk1: How can I? I already compiled it
<robf_> Xavura: I don't think you've made any unchangeable changes
<Xavura> cpk1: Now I can't make the edits it told me after...
<robf_> Xavura: it's not permenant
<robf_> when you compile you create new files (binaries)
<robf_> the source remains
<cpk1> Xavura: you compiled what?
<kcma1> s3a hey man thanks for the striaght answer and all of your help, i will let you get to your real work as you said i should come here if i have real problems this is nothing comapred to my windows machine that needs my attention right now so again thank you and good night
<chriswr> shujah: any more ideas of what to do?
<Xavura> cpk1: http://nikosapi.org/wiki/index.php/WIS_Go7007_Linux_driver
<robf_> make clean and start over
<Xavura> make clean?
<robf_> at worst,  delete the directory with the source if you made bad changes
<robf_> and untar the source again
<Shujah> chriswr, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss <- this will install alsa-oss
<cpk1> Xavura: did you read the part about people using ubuntu hardy?
<Xavura> err
<Xavura> cpk1: err can I PM you this room is moving too fast
<robf_> Xavura: I already pmd you heh due to that reason =s
<cpk1> Xavura: you need to either get a newer kernel (not recomended) or follow the other suggestion
<robf_> but I'm not reg'd so
<robf_> that'd be why it didn't show up
<Xavura> cpk1: I don't want to, I'm just going to break something
<Xavura> I HAVE Followed it and I am stuck
<bazhang> make a temp channel like #xavura
<chriswr> shujah: now try?
<chriswr> shujah: or change something else now?
<Xavura> I made #xavura...
<cpk1> Xavura: you HAVE to do one of those options
<Xavura> cpk1: I don't know what to do
<Xavura> I'm totally lost
<Xavura> I'll be in #xavura
<Shujah> chriswr, try like this opena  sound app run a mp3 or something open second app like > terminal alsa-oss rhythem box or any media player
<Xavura> if anyone wants to try and help
<cpk1> ok well he lost his help then
<jbroome> that was awesome
<bazhang> mythtv would have done fine.
<ganes1> how to install samba on ubuntu8.04 wthout net connection?i hav samba installation file size 62 mb
<inutelinside>  
<jbroome> ganes1: what's the name of the samba file you have?
<bazhang> ganes1, aptoncd
<inutelinside> newbie here.. i nid your help
<Don64> I just upgraded to 8.04.  My 19" wide soyo monitor isn't displaying the screen properly.  The panels on top and on bottom of te screen are centered and to the edges of the monitor on all sides.  The icons to the left of the monitor are ok.  the icons to the right trash can on bottom and the speaker, weather, stop are 3.5" to the left of where they should be.  the two panes are correct on the bottom to the left.  The other icons are corect
<Don64>  on the top.
<bazhang> BritneyBitch, change you nick
<chriswr> shujah: just type "alsa-oss rhythmbox"?
<Shujah> yup
<Don64> I've went through the resolution with differrent setting to no vail
<MatthewV> Don64, would you have a screenshot?
<BritneyBitch> Why
<chriswr> shujah: bash: alsa-oss: command not found
<ganes1> jbroome: samba-3.2.0
<inutelinside> how can i play music? i have mp3 files from XP, but i cant play the song please help me
<Don64> i'm willing....  how
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the syntax to unzip a .zip file
<bazhang> its offensive BritneyBitch no discussion
<Shujah> chriswr, sorry its aoss
<chriswr> shujah: ooooh
<inutelinside> anyone
<inutelinside> help me please
<inutelinside> how can i play music? i have mp3 files from XP, but i cant play the song please help me
<BritneyBitch> you are so stupid........
<jbroome> Mr_Bad_News: unzip file.zip
<MatthewV> Don64, just take a screenshot and upload the file to a site such as imageshack so we can see it
<Shujah> ok dude chriswr is it working or not?
<Mr_Bad_News> that doesnt do anything jbroome
<Don64> i have the image, not suer how to upload the image to image shack
<Mr_Bad_News>   inflating: Nameless - Preview -CE/database.png   is all it returns
<chriswr> shujah: same error pops up , says "unknown playback error"
<Mr_Bad_News> a long list of files
<jbroome> Mr_Bad_News: sounds like the archive might be bad
<DistroJockey> Don64, tinypic.com is a nice upload site also
<chriswr> shujah: i had opened movie player (totem) and then rhythmbox
<jbroome> aww inutelinside left
<Shujah> chriswr, go to menu - pref - sounds and change everything to pulse audio - that is first two to auto detect 3rd 4th to pulseaudio and last to alsa
<Mr_Bad_News> and if i extract them to .icons how do i get them to work with gnome theme manager
<ganes1> jbroome: samba-3.2.0    how to build and make it?
<jbroome> ganes1: what is the extension on the file?
<ganes1> jbroome:its a folder
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, is the file a .tar.gz ? If so, just drag and drop it onto the Appearance window
<tech0007> !compile | ganes1
<ubottu> ganes1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<chriswr> shujah: keep hda intel on device?
<Shujah> yes
<Mr_Bad_News> no DistroJockey its zip
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, ohh :(
<Shujah> now go to menu > pref > pulseaudio > tick simulataneous playing third tab
<chriswr> shujah: nvm
<Mr_Bad_News> and if i try to drag and drop a tar.gz it says file format invalid
<bazhang> Mr_Bad_News, got a link?
<chriswr> shujah: awsome , you got it going!
<ganes1> tech0007:i dont have net connection to desktop and command says install build essential
<Mr_Bad_News> to the package bazhang ?
<bazhang> yes
<chriswr> shujah: thnx a lot , sry it took so long
<Lapinux> is there an easy way to switch from python 2.5 to 2.4?
<Don64> [IMG]http://i35.tinypic.com/5b3dzd.png[/IMG]
<Lapinux> synaptic wants to remove all kinds of stuff on me
<tech0007> ganes1: you need the dependencies of samba to compile it
<poop> ok so i sudo apt-get install linux-k7 linux-headers-k7 then i reboot but when i type uname -a i still come up running the generic kernel how to i switch to my faster k7 kernel ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Shujah> chriswr, if the problem surtfaces again you might kill the pulseaudio and hopefully it'll work
<Mr_Bad_News> i closed the window and i cant find it bazhang
<ganes1>  tech0007:i just installed ubuntu and to lan with vista i need samba..
<Don64> MatthewV: look at [IMG]http://i35.tinypic.com/5b3dzd.png[/IMG]
<Mr_Bad_News> its red icon package from gnome-look.org
<bazhang> Mr_Bad_News, what is the theme name
<Mr_Bad_News> red icons
<poop> sorry for bad english i speak mainly japanese
<chriswr> shujah: ok i just hope that doesnt happen
<bazhang> poop, the generic will give fast response
<bob3213243> is there a way to test my LAN speed in ubuntu?
<ganes1> tech0007:i downloaded samba frm somewhere. cant i install directly?
<poop> bazhang I am not a generic type of guy here
<tech0007> ganes1: download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<bob3213243_> is there a way to test my LAN speed in ubuntu?
<bazhang> poop, you want the ubuntu-jp channel?
<MatthewV> Don64, did this happen after playing a game or something like that? you should be able to fix it by right clicking on the panel icons that you want to move and choosing move (unlocking from panel if necessary) and just dragging the desktop icons to where they should be
<ra21vi> hi, a sample condition is, my ant tasks envokes shell script which test whether the another ant script is executing propertly. shell script also installs and configures jdk and ant.. so is there anyway i can use multiple ant and jdk...
<tech0007> ganes1: make sure you pick the ubuntu version you have
<ra21vi> seems, my question is confusing..
<poop> i just want to know what the boot files there are and the japanese channel is dead right now
<Don64> no game. just rebooting after installing 8.04
<poop> and what files to edit to call them at boot and all
<Don64>  the poblem is the screen in the apps are squished too
<Mr_Bad_News> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=57433&file1=57433-1.jpg&file2=57433-2.jpg&file3=57433-3.jpg&name=H-K+suite+gtk2&PHPSESSID=2aa84948a711a9f554dc68c42ad5a83d
<MatthewV> Don64, oh that's strange... I'd just move them back the way i described above, and hope it doesn't happen again... you could lock them all to the panel after you've moved them
<Don64> like web broser, ect
<poop> ok so i sudo apt-get install linux-k7 linux-headers-k7 then i reboot but when i type uname -a i still come up running the generic kernel how to i switch to my faster k7 kernel ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Mr_Bad_News> what is the name of that theme or how do i get it to look like that
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Red+Icons+for+GNU%2BLinux?content=84396 Mr_Bad_News this?
<MatthewV> Don64, do you know what your screen's native resolution is?
<Mr_Bad_News> yea bazhang
<bazhang> Mr_Bad_News, let me try
<Don64> moving them isn'e the "real" problem, just a symptom
<Don64> it happened once or twice with the last version of ubuntu.  I would reboot or do the cntrl alt back space and it usually work great from then on
<poop> I am trying to tweak it to performance for pure fun and i am lost as to what the boot files are and all
<DistroJockey> Don64, so you are saying that the screenshot you gave does not fit the whole display area correct?
<ganes1>  tech0007:there is samba common of just 2.7 mb..is it fine?
<levander> I remember there was some talk about implementing restore points in Ubuntu.  Did that ever get done?
<Resnick> Does anyone know of a decent video editor for Linux/Ubuntu? Diva-Project.org is not around any more sadly and that looked so promising.
<MatthewV> Don64, are you running at your screen's native resolution then? you're currently at 1280x768...
<Don64> yes it does!!!  part of the display within the area is not right
<nyquistaries> hallo
<tech0007> ganes1: are you on hardy
<ganes1> yes
<levander> Resnick: #ubuntu-studio?
<Don64> it fits the panels themselves ok,  not the trash can speaker and on button
<ganes1>  tech0007:yes
<Resnick> levander: Sorry. I didn't realise there were more channels. Thank you!
<nyquistaries> ubuntu
<levander> Resnick: It was just a suggestion for you to find an answer.  I wasn't complaining about off-topic.
<Don64> the icons isn't the real problem, just a symptom
<chriswr> anyone know were a good tutorial of the program medusa would be located at
<levander> Resnick: You find an answer, please PM me.  I'm interested in that too.
<Resnick> levander: No worries. I didn't take it that way at all.
<tech0007> ganes1: samba-common and the rest of the depends
<Don64> when i open an app the app area is suished between the trash can icon and the left side of screen
<DistroJockey> Don64, and did you try right-clicking each icon in turn (make sure it is not locked) then click Move and move the mouse to the right with out holding any buttons?
<Don64> when i open an app the app area is suished between the trash can icon and the left side of screen
<DistroJockey> Don64, ahh, I see what you mean
<gaelfx> ok, I'm using Network Tools to try to configure my PPPoE connection, and when I click configure the auth dialog pops up, then it says the connection does not exist....can anyone help me?
<MatthewV> Don64, dont worry, i get that, but i'm having trouble understanding exactly what the problem is... so even when maximised apps dont take up the whole screen?
<Lusule> hello all - anyone able to recommend a music player that will allow me to use my ipod?
<davidrawson91> armorok
<davidrawson91> i'd think
<davidrawson91> not for iphone or itouch without being jailbroken though
<MatthewV> Lusule, banshee or maybe rhythmbox in ubuntu, amarok for kubuntu
<sepehr_> does reconstructor work on ubuntu 8.4 hardy/
<davidrawson91> ah
<sepehr_> ??
<gaelfx> ps, it's the same for my eth0 :S
<Don64> yes they do but eh images are the field of veiw within the app is squished
<Lusule> thanks both of you, i have ubuntu atm, not kubuntu, and just plain ipod, nothing fancy
<sepehr_> does reconstructor work on ubuntu 8.4 hardy?
<gaelfx> Lusule: you can use Amarok in Ubuntu as well, it works pretty well
<DJones> !ipod | Lusule (I think this is the right factoid, this maybe of use to you as well),
<ubottu> DJones: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chriswr> lol
<DJones> !ipod | Lusule
<Lusule> i'm gonna have to learn how to use those bot factoids...
<ubottu> Lusule: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Don64> when i use the resolution it does not detect the monitor now.
<DistroJockey> Don64, I'd initially make a backup of your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then try a   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<leeyee> Hi guys, i wanna to print a file in gvim with line number, anybody knows how?
<ganes1> tech0007:how to connect to vista using LAN cable?
<davidrawson91> samba
<davidrawson91> to ganes1
<davidrawson91> i'd think
<chriswr> is there any mesh making programs for linux?
<Don64> [IMG]http://i37.tinypic.com/2yo4ozq.png[/IMG]
<davidrawson91> as in 3D?
<chriswr> yes
<davidrawson91> wings
<leeyee> Hi guys, i wanna to print a file in gvim with line number, anybody knows how?
<Don64> that is the s resolution screen shot if it helps
<MatthewV> davidrawson91, try not to use the enter key as punctuation - keep it all on one line ;)
<davidrawson91> blender
<davidrawson91> oh
<davidrawson91> okay, i know what you mean now
<sepehr_> does reconstructor work on ubuntu 8.4 hardy?
<sepehr_> nobody knows?
<chriswr> 3dsmax?
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, I get the same error as you with that icon theme dragging and dropping the .tar.gz .  Looks to be broken, try a different one.
<Shujah> Don64, you have any graphic card?
<Mr_Bad_News> i installed the h-k install deb suite
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i apply it
<Mr_Bad_News> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/H-K+suite+gtk2?content=57433
<Shujah> Mr_Bad_News, go to menu > sys > pref > appearences
<Mr_Bad_News> im already there
<Don64> yes, 4X nvidia gforce 2
<Shujah> Don64, go to menu > sys > admin > hardware drivers see if nvidia is selected
<Lusule> next question:  i was under the impression i need a separate root login from my normal user login, but Ubuntu install just gave me the one login.  Do I need to seperate them and how do I do it?
<MatthewV> !sudo | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<davidrawson91> how do you play portal on ubuntu
<davidrawson91> or half life
<^^co-pgnn> ^^co-pgnn
<Flannel> Lusule: You don't.  The root account is locked, you don't use it in Ubuntu.  (sudo is used instead, like the factoid says)
<Shujah> Mr_Bad_News, go to menu > sys > pref > appearences > should be here if installed properly
<Lusule> aha thanks people :)
<Mr_Bad_News> its not
<gaelfx> Flannel: can you still sudo su to bypass that?
<Flannel> gaelfx: bypass what?
<Flannel> gaelfx: If you want a root terminal, you can use `sudo -i`
<alf> #ubuntu-hispano
<Shujah> Mr_Bad_News, go to menu > sys > pref > appearences > customize > window border > check here
<Don64> Shujah : yes it is selected.  only driver to chose
<gaelfx> Flannel: I mean not being able to boot into root, but nevermind, it doesn't really matter
<Mr_Bad_News> its not in preferences
<Shujah> Don64, download nvidia-settings from synaptic
<Flannel> gaelfx: Single user mode?
<alf> hola el canal ubuntu español o hispano cual es po favor?
<Flannel> !es | alf
<ubottu> alf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gaelfx> Flannel: something like that, it was more a question of curiosity than an actual concern
<ganes1> davidrawson91:i installed sabma ..how to check whether its proper or not? then next how to connect to vista?
<Flannel> gaelfx: Single user mode (init 1) is the "recovery console" option at GRUB
<extripator> hmm it seems that i can't get a stable connection while using ubuntu
<gaelfx> Flannel: gotcha, good to know
<extripator> i get that my wireless is 20-80%
<MatthewV> gaelfx, i think you're supposed to use sudo -s if you really really really need a root console ;)
<gaelfx> ok, I'm using Network Tools to try to configure my PPPoE connection, and when I click configure the auth dialog pops up, then it says the connection does not exist....can anyone help me?
<ReAn[Laptop]> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gaelfx> MatthewV: yeah, I'll do the old man thing some day and remember something useful about sudo one of these days
<wangor> sorry, how can I create a launcher that will launch a program with root privileges ? I tried putting "sudo gedit" in command field, but the launcher doesn't do anything at all
<rokra> Hi
<rokra> is there a soft to configure the sound 5.1 ?
<unop> wangor, gksudo gedit
<wangor> unop: thx
<MatthewV> rokra, system sound or for a certain piece of software?
<chriswr> anyone know if maya 8.5 is good with wine?
<Monona> Hey all, I'm having some very basic PHP trouble: When I save a file as *.php, then try to open it in Firefox, FF gives me a download prompt. As far as I can tell, I have all the proper libraries and dependencies installed.
<bazhang> chriswr, check the appdb
<chriswr> ok
<MatthewV> chriswr, try taking a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/
<wwapintar886> What does z mean? http://vivisection.dontexist.com/main/sexytime/Untitled.jpg
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<Don64> Shujah: ok downloaded now what?
<ubuntu0987> is it just my usual bad luck or does the new live cd only mount things as read only[usb drives that is]
<Flannel> alf: /join #ubuntu-es
<chriswr> matthewv: just did , its garbage
<davidrawson91> i hate the little ntfs issue where it gets locked and refuses to mount under normal circumstances
<MatthewV> chriswr, the answer is probably not then ;)
<davidrawson91> and you have to force it
<chriswr> lol
<ubuntu0987> im trying to purge a corrupted install of rockbox off of my e270 and im getting errors in windows cause of file names with "." in the front, and the live cd/wubi install i have say its read only
<Don64> Shujah: Idownloaded nvidia-settings from synaptic now what should i do?
<ubuntu0987> and i cant go back to the fischer price origional firmware, nor can i return the player
<ubuntu0987> i keep getting read only errors
<Shujah_> Don64, alt+f2 type nvidia-settings enter
<chriswr> what is blackbox?
<Lusule> so the amarok in the package manager should work even though it says its for kde?
<davidrawson91> no, type "eat-my-shorts"
<gaelfx> can someone help me fix my slow internet connection? it's running at 1/10th what it should
<gaelfx> Lusule: yes, it will install everything it needs to work
<bazhang> davidrawson91, not here
<Lusule> thanks :)
<gaelfx> Lusule: no problem, I'm using Ubuntu with Amarok also, so don't worry, it should be ok
<ubuntu0987> rm: cannot remove `/media/Sansa e270/.rockbox/langs/italiano.lng': Read-only file system
<ubuntu0987> wtf?
<DistroJockey> gaelfx, how are you determining that it's running at 1/10th?
<Don64> Shujah_ : Ok it is running
<ikonia> ubuntu0987: wtf is a phrase we can do without seeing please, we all know what it means, so it's inappropriate
<Shujah_> Don64, open nvidia-settings go to display - detect and select display then apply and save it to xserver (dont merge, save)
<evilbug> how can i safely install xfce (hardy)?
<ubuntu0987> ikonia: my bad. its somewhat late and i have a lot on my mind lately, so my thought process si somewhat clouded.
<gaelfx> DistroJockey: compared to what it normally runs at in Windows
<ikonia> ubuntu0987: I suggest taking a break until you are more awake then
<gaelfx> DistroJockey: also, once in a blue moon, it works properly in Hardy, but I can't figure out how to reproduce that state
<ikonia> gaelfx: I'm glad the reboot resolved you issue. A most odd problem
<ubuntu0987> ikonia: i only meant to try and express how vexing this is for me, that i cannot delete the directory or ovverride it
<gaelfx> ikonia: yeah, sorry to bug you about it, but it had me a little worried. Thanks for remembering!
<Don64> Shujah_ OK now what should i do
<wangor> sorry, can you name any piece of software on ubuntu, that can download whole web page (html's, images, flashes etc) along with the linked pages that site provides ?
<ikonia> gaelfx: not at all, good to know it worked out
<ubuntu0987> ikonia: i am very much awake, caffeine and chronic insomnia do that to you[along with stress]
<havoc_> hello?
<bazhang> hi havoc_
<havoc_> Can anyone help me with getting a driver for my wireless card?
<JuzzyD> Good afternoon folks,  Im hoping someone can point me in the right direction for the conversion of divx encoded files to xvid encoded.
<Shujah_> Don64, have you detected and applied a resolution - save it to xserver , dont merge. then reboot and check
<ikonia> ubuntu0987: if your very much awake, don't use being tired an excuse for your bad language, just don't use it
<Don64> b right back
<DistroJockey> gaelfx, are you timing downloads you have done on both OS's or using a tool to measure it or something else?
<zeeeee> can i prevent rhythmbox from popping up every time i insert an audio cd?
<ubuntu0987> ikonia: im saying that though im awake enough to think, i cant think well due to split attention on multiple other matters
<rajiv_nair> #smc-project
<rajiv_nair> exit
<Shujah_> zeeeee, go to nautlis> edit > pref > media and change it
<MatthewV> wangor, wget might be able to do that... other than that, i don't know
<ikonia> ubuntu0987: then come back when you can concentrate enough to follow the ubuntu code of conduct
<ubuntu0987> ikonia: i dont want ot start a fight about it though. my personal issues need to stay that way.
<wangor> MatthewV: ok, thanks
<zeeeee> Shujah_, thanks!
<gaelfx> DistroJockey: well, uTorrent uploads at 1/10th what it should, so that's where the number comes from. Pidgin and Skype are constantly disconnecting and webpages load a lot slower
<ubuntu0987> w/e
<bazhang> gaelfx, this is torrents then?
<gaelfx> DistroJockey: also, Network Tools won't let me configure my pppo or eth0 connections, it says the interface does not exist
<gaelfx> bazhang: not just torrents, everything is slower
<DistroJockey> gaelfx, ahh. 8.04 or 8.04.1 or something earlier?
<gaelfx> bazhang: I just don't have numbers for the other stuff
<JuzzyD> I  believe the solution involves mencoder, but im not exactly sure how to use it?
<bazhang> gaelfx, you should have mentioned that a long time ago
<Bollinger> Im trying to setup SSL security using CACert. I think I've installed their server certificate but I'm not sure, as firefox3 comes up with an error when looking at https://secure.cacert.org. Could a kind soul look at that site using firefox 3 and tell what they see
<gaelfx> DistroJockey: 8.04
<gaelfx> bazhang: which thing are you referring to?
<gnomefreak> compiz enabled?
<davidrawson91> i like pokemon
<Flannel> davidrawson91: We'd love to hear about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i make avant on top?
<ikonia> Bollinger: it's n untrusted cert
<gnomefreak> davidrawson91: they love pokemon topics   in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Bollinger: just checked the site
<bazhang> gaelfx, the 1/10th bit
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: There's an option in the AWN config
<Mr_Bad_News> im there Flannel where is it?
<gaelfx> bazhang: sorry, I've never been good at asking for help :P
<Illarane> Hiya, I'm having much fun trying to get 1680x1050 working on my 8.whateveritis box.  The graphics chipset is an SiS 65x series abortion and the screen is a Dell 2007WFP.  Changes I put in xorg.conf don't generally effect, other than to break it. ;)  It's incorrectly detecting the screen, and is saying that its maximum resolution is 1280x1024 with 1680x1050 preferred. :)  Anyone got any ideas?
<Bollinger> ikonia: but the https site rendered something (not an error message)   If so I must have broken my firefox install... Many thanks
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: Its a checkbox.  I don't know.  I've seen it though.
<abju> heloo
<ikonia> Bollinger: I just get an untrusted certificate warning, would I like to add an exception
<ganesh> how to check whether samba which i installed is proper?
<Mr_Bad_News> im not seeing it anywhere
<JuzzyD> So no one at all has any idea how to convert divx to xvid?
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: everything except your network config can be caused by compiz being enabled
<ikonia> JuzzyD: mencoder
<MatthewV> !resolution | Illarane
<ubottu> Illarane: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> JuzzyD: isn't xvid actually the divx codec ?
<wols> ikonia: not quite
<gaelfx> gnomefreak: really? how do you know that?
<bora> hi everybody
<wols> it's another implementation of mpeg4 like divx is as well
<MatthewV> ikonia, both are different mpeg4 codecs iirc
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: because i used to use nad work on it
<bora> I install Ubuntu
<ikonia> wols: MatthewV  thank you
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, If you don't have it, you need this also:   awn-manager
<havoc_> >	
<havoc_> Can anyone help me with getting a driver for my wireless card?
<JuzzyD> Yep, slightly different, and this piece of crap mp4 player likes xvid only by the looks of things
<Mr_Bad_News> im in the awm-manager DistroJockey
<bora> and I have a some question about vmware server setup
<wols> havoc_: what wireless chip do you have?
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: try disabling it to see if anything clears up
<havoc_> hm
<havoc_> I dunno
<Illarane> MatthewV: Already read it, doesn't help.
<ikonia> JuzzyD: mencoder should still be able to do it then, as long as you have both codecs installed
<bazhang> havoc_, what chipset (lspci in terminal, just the one line)
<wols> havoc_: lspci
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, ahh, k. It's in there somewhere :)
<havoc_> is there a command I can run in terminal?
<gaelfx> gnomefreak: ok, I'll give it a go. how do I disable it? just by turning extra effects off?
<bora> I download tar-gz
<joshual> hey folks how can I reset the compizfusion settings? I did something using CompizConfig Manager that gives me a completely blank screen except for wallpaper
<joshual> there must be a directory i can rename
<havoc_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<havoc_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
<Mr_Bad_News> im not seeing it DistroJockey
<havoc_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<havoc_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<havoc_> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> havoc_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<havoc_> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<bora> but ı dont know How can I do
<Mr_Bad_News> there are only 5 tabs
<MatthewV> Illarane, in that case, i wish you luck, i got one pc here with a sis 651 that i hate...
<joshual> im in a different account right now
<ganesh> : how to check whether samba which i installed is proper?
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: yeah in the system > preferrences > appearance > desktop effects change it to none
<wols> ganesh: proper in what way?
<Illarane> MatthewV: The problem is because X is polling the screen and getting the wrong information back. :/
<bazhang> havoc_, just the one line
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<Illarane> I thought Ubuntu didn't use EDIDs any more?
<gaelfx> gnomefreak: attempting now...
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, installing now, sec
<havoc_> sorry didn't know
<wols> Illarane: unfortunately it does
<havoc_> 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<Illarane> wols: Any ideas how to, uhm... make it stop? :p
<wols> Illarane: you might need to edit your xorg.conf
<ganesh> wols:i need to connect vista from my newly installed ubuntu 8.04..
<gaelfx> gnomefreak: ought I to restart my connection?
<wols> if you edit it it overrides
<Illarane> I have been, but it's not having any affect.
<Illarane> I've even put in modelines, and ti's still ignoring it. :(
<wols> havoc_: ethernet is not wlan. also check lsusb and pastebin the output
<Don64> Shujah_: I'm back, still not sidplaying correctly  : (
<bazhang> havoc_, paste entire output to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<wols> !paste | havoc_
<ubottu> havoc_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: you can i cant remember if it needs it anymore
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, you wanted it always ontop?
<wols> Illarane: use DisplaySize instead
<gaelfx> gnomefreak: ok, I'll be back
<Mr_Bad_News> no i want its position on top
<Illarane> Oh?  That's a new one on me.
 * Illarane googles.
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: as i recall it  changes it at the time you change it
<wols> Illarane: and set the res too
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: me too i have to change DEs
<ganesh> wols:hence i installed samba..but don have net connection ..installed from downloaded packeg
<wols> Illarane: the res is more important
<gaelfx> gnoemfreak: kk, thanks
<Vegombrei> ganesh: abe ganesh kaisa hai tu
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, ohh, sorry. I've not had much luck doing that in the past. Will try for a bit.
<wols> ganesh: samba is the server, not the client
<havoc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27437/
<beefcircuit> can anyone direct me to a tutorial on installing ubuntu without a bootable cd drive?
<havoc_> I post the URL right
<xorand> I tried to install gforge via synaptic package manager.  It failed and I have broken dependancies now.  How do I remove a broken package: gforge-db-postgresql ?
<DJones> !install | beefcircuit
<ubottu> beefcircuit: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Shujah_> Don64, I'm sorry if it was driver related nvidia-settings should have corrected that
<wols> havoc_: sorry I was mistaken, you pasted the right marvell line. you need to use ndiswrapper iirc
<wols> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 188 kB
<havoc_> I tried it with
<havoc_> 7.10
<wols> ganesh: that's what you need
<havoc_> the driver could scan
<havoc_> but it couldn't connect
<Don64> Shujah_: any other ideas?
<mankoz> hi
<chriswr> how come firefox shuts down automaticly after being on youtube for a while?
<wols> havoc_: unless we get more info we can't help you. like error mesages or logs
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<ganesh> wols: then how can i connect these two?i have connected through Lan cable and in vista if i click on show status it shows received 0 sent 390
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, sorry, doesn't look to be possible
<havoc_> ok, thanks, I'll try ndiswrapper now
<Mr_Bad_News> k
<Illarane> wols: http://rafb.net/p/msUiGj88.html
<Vegombrei> wols: however, configuring samba to work is a different story all together dude
<wols> ganesh: do you want ubuntu be the client or server?
<_jdd_> chriswr: probably a problem with the flash plugin. i get the impression that it's notoriously buggy.
<robeph> whew... ok
<wols> Illarane: remove all res' and color depths you don't want and the try to start X. when you got a problem patebin the Xorg.0.log
<robeph> got xavarus fixed.. heh
<andrewcool> Hello
<chriswr> _jdd: oh well etleast it lets me go back right were i was
<Shujah_> Don64, whats your monitor?
<andrewcool> Can somebody help me really quick
<andrewcool> I can't mount a the C drive, using ubuntu live
<Don64> soyo 19" wide screen, flat panel
<wols> !errors | andrewcool
<ubottu> andrewcool: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<xorand> I tried to install gforge via synaptic package manager.  It failed and I have broken dependancies now.  How do I remove a broken package: gforge-db-postgresql ?
<andrewcool> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mankoz> hi
<mankoz> I have a problem with samba
<mankoz> I have created a new user with smbpasswd and I have started the demon
<Shujah_> Don64, and maximum resolution you get 1440x900?
<mankoz>  but it is still not possible to access my shared folders
<Vegombrei> on that issue .. can someone help me configure samba so my pc would show up on a wifi network for file sharing ?
<mankoz> do you know why?
<gaelfx> gnomefreak: that seems to have done the trick, great job man
<Kartagis> mankoz: #samba might know
<gnomefreak> gaelfx: np
<Don64> Shujah_: no 1280 x 768
 * Illarane detaches.
<mankoz> there is no one in #samba
<mankoz> :(
<mankoz> (now)
<andrewcool> did it work?
<gaelfx> gnomefreak: if you're fighting windows, you can chalk one up for yourself ;)
<Illarane> Blargh, now the font on GDM is infinitesimal.
<Kartagis> mankoz: pastebin your share
<andrewcool> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_jdd_> andrewcool: we need the url to whatever you just pastebinned (assuming that's what you did)
<andrewcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27438/
<Lusule> question:  if i want to take some room from my windows data partition so i can create an ubuntu data area, what program do i use to do this?
<DistroJockey> Don64, it's probably something like EDID in your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  . That's one of the reasons why I initially suggested backing up that file and running   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_jdd_> andrewcool:  second post in this thread may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143945
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: dude can ya help me configure samba so my pc would show up on a wifi network for file sharing ?
<ziobizzo> salve
<_jdd_> andrewcool: i mean third
<bazhang> !it | ziobizzo
<ubottu> ziobizzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Illarane> wols: http://rafb.net/p/OZ5e2a74.html <--- config  http://rafb.net/p/UMrDad78.html <--- log
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i edit conky
<MohammadBoozary> hi all
<joshual_> does anyone use the Scale feature of compizfusion? I can't figure out how to get it to initiate
<bazhang> joshual_, set a hot corner under keybindings in ccsm
<adante> hi, when i used to start tomboy notes an icon would appear in hte tray, now it doesn't, how can i get it back?
<MohammadBoozary> I use Ubuntu 8.04, how do i can connecting remotely to ssh ?
<xorand> MohammadBoozary, use putty
<Don64> i'm trying to reset the res thru server setting insted of the panel  be right back
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ didn't work
<dasy2k1> @MohammadBoozary have you got oppenssh installed from synaptic?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: I would, but I have never used samba
<joshual_> bazhang: I thought I did, but doesn't seem to work
<Illarane> DistroJockey: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg just blanks the config for me. :)
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: but I bet there are people here who have
<DistroJockey> joshual_, by default it is   shift+alt+up arrow
<_jdd_> andrewcool: could you pastebin the output of the commands? i.e. what you typed in the terminal, and it's response?
<DistroJockey> Illarane, totally blank?
<joshual_> DistroJockey: right, but nothing seems to happen
<balle_> what is the code for mounting an external HDD?
<mankoz> sorry I was on cell
<DistroJockey> joshual_, other affects are working?
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: but hey, since my problem just got solved, I'll give it a look right now
<Illarane> DistroJockey: Oh, no.  Got all the required sections, but they've only got labels on them. :)  And it changed my keyboard to Wrong. >: (
<mankoz> udo smbpasswd -L -e (username you want to add)
<dasy2k1> @balle_ sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mountpoint
<MatthewV> balle_, if you need to mount manually,usually sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdx /path/to/mount/point
<_jdd_> andrewcool: by the way, if you highlight the text in the terminal, you should be able to paste it into pastebin with the middle mouse button
<mankoz> is a necessary step?
<MohammadBoozary> dasy2k1, yes, i install ssh openssh-server openssh-client openssh-blacklist
<Lusule> anyone able to help me with taking some free space for a new partition?
<DistroJockey> Illarane, yep, that's fairly normal :)
<havoc_> wols: Hi I tried ndiswrapper
<silvaferna> hello
<Illarane> Totally useless in my case. ;)
<andrewcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27441/
<balle_> MatthewV: i can mount stuff other ways than manually?
<DistroJockey> Illarane, yeah, I guess so
<havoc_> wols: but I don't think it connected
<MatthewV> balle_, well.. external hard drives and the like are usually mounted automatically when you plug them in
<dasy2k1> @MohammadBoozary to ssh form your machine to somwhere else just type ssh user@host.domain
<joshual_> DistroJockey: ahhh... no :( crap... somethings going on... I'm getting "Desktop effects could not be enabled" on all my accounts now gaelfx
<joshual_> brb
<DistroJockey> joshual_, *nods*
<MohammadBoozary> xorand, i have it (putty) my domain is boozary.org how insert my domain in ssh softwares for using remotely ?
<balle_> MatthewV: well: only ntfs partitions are mounted automatically on my system...
<MohammadBoozary> dasy2k1, my domain is boozary.org
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ did you get the link?
<_jdd_> andrewcool: what's the output of fdisk -l?
<Illarane> wols: The problem is at line 357: (II) SIS(0): (Re)-detecting LCD/plasma panel, sensing via DDC
<MohammadBoozary> dasy2k1, insert this boozary@boozary.org ?
<MatthewV> balle_, hmm ok... i have an external hdd which is automatically mounted to /media/disk whenever i plug it in, and it's fat32
<Illarane> I thought DDC had been removed? :(
<wols> Illarane: I know
<Formiano83> ciao a tutti
<wols> as you said the EDID
<Formiano83> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<balle_> MatthewV: mine as well, oh well manually is not that big of a deal
<gaelfx> joshual: ack! sorry!
<Illarane> When I ddcprobe I get edidfail.
<dasy2k1> @MohammadBoozary  right, the thing you will want is somthing like username@machinename.boozary.org
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: any luck ?
<Illarane> edidfail indeed. :(
<JuzzyD> Fantastic thankyou. I've found the mencoder options
<xorand> MohammadBoozary, i thought you wanted to connect via ssh.  For that, putty is a good tool.  Configure your computer (if it has a static IP) to accept incoming ssh connections
<Kartagis> MohammadBoozary: to have an e-mail address like boozary@boozary.org, simply create a user boozary
<MohammadBoozary> dasy2k1, whay is machine name ?
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ nothing, I am running from Ubuntu live
<wols> Illarane: the likes like (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: well, I've just googled it, and I might have found something, but let me give it a read first
<wols> Illarane: it doesn't find any setting where it can work
<Illarane> wols: Eh?  Syntax error... :p
<dasy2k1> when you are logged on to the machine from infornt of it and open a terminal, what do you see?
<_jdd_> andrewcool: you _probably_ just need to use sda1 instead of hda1
<Rolcol> I reinstalled Ubuntu and I don't remember where I can change the alt+mousedrag to move windows to super+mousedrag.  Can someone help?
<JuzzyD> I may have to whip up a python script once I get this right I think. It would be nicer to have a nice little interface instead of typing all those options all the time.
<Illarane> The screen seems to load up in 1280x1024 fine (though squished) and I've manually changed it to 1280x768 when I log in (can't figure out how to make GDM accept that, though).
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/118877-samba-hardy.html try this, but I suggest backing up smb.conf first
<Illarane> But it can go up to 1680x1050, ad looks pants in 1280x768. :p
<ronin12345> I'm thinking about running windows in virtual box. can I set it up so that one of my workspaces is always windows?
<Illarane> I need my desktop space, dammit. :(
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ still doesn't work
<dasy2k1> @MohammadBoozary when you are logged on to the machine from infornt of it and open a terminal, what do you see? it should be username@machinename: current_directory $
<_jdd_> andrewcool: okay give me a minute
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ ok
<MohammadBoozary> dasy2k1, mohammad@desktop:~$ ssh boozary@boozary.org ---- ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Kartagis> http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi?db=buntudot <--- gives an error, who do i report it to?
<DistroJockey> Rolcol, probably in  compizconfig-settings-manager  in the Uncategorized section
<dasy2k1> try ssh mohammad@desktop.boozary.org
<Bob1nz> hey im having trouble with flash in all browsers am using ubuntu 8.04 64bit with version 9 flashplugin the problem is that the video plays fine until my mouse goes over it then it just dissapears have tried version10beta but still same issue?
<DistroJockey> Rolcol, Move Window plugin that is
<Flannel> Kartagis: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Rolcol> I found it.  System > Windows
<havocstorm> hello
<Don64> Well i tried to reset the resolution thru the nvidia-settings program and rebooted.  same theing.
<havocstorm> It's havoc from before
<DistroJockey> Rolcol, ahh :)
<Rolcol> *system > preferences > windows
<havocstorm> I installed ndiswrapper
<havocstorm> the driver is working I think
<havocstorm> but it won't connect to the network
<DaveEngland> hello! I have installed restricted drivers for a nVidia 6200 graphic card, and i cant set the resolution higher than 800x600! Pls help..
<Rolcol> Thanks though, DistroJockey
<havocstorm> and the window asking for the password keeps poping up
<Don64> DistroJockey : i'll try the solution with reconfigure
<MohammadBoozary> dasy2k1, this is my desktop i want to connect to my webhost ssh
<gaelfx> Vegombrei: do you know how to back it up?
<DistroJockey> Rolcol, easier than the way I mentioned, but it should work also :)
<havocstorm> I know I typed the right password
<havocstorm> can anyone help?
<DistroJockey> Don64, ok, good luck
<Kartagis> Flannel: huh? I'm talking about buntudot, not ubottu
<DistroJockey> Don64, be sure to make a backup
<balle_> i need a bit of help on finding my external HDD:  it says the mount point doesnt exist, and i am not quite sure the path to the external device is right
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i edit conky's position?
<_jdd_> andrewcool: "sudo fdisk -l" really shows nothing?
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, does sudo still work?
<havocstorm> sudo?
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ yes
<DaveEngland> hello! I have installed restricted drivers for a nVidia 6200 graphic card, and i cant set the resolution higher than 800x600! Pls help..
<andrewcool> @_jdd_  it really shows nothing
<adante> how do i make gnome open mp3 files in amarok?
<Kartagis> !sudo | havocstorm
<Aaron> how do i configured scrollkeeper-update?
<ubottu> havocstorm: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<havocstorm> I got a few lines telling me how to use sudo
<Kartagis> adante: System > Administration > Preferred Applications
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, ok, try this after pressing  alt+f2 :  gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<DaveEngland> hello! I have installed restricted drivers for a nVidia 6200 graphic card, and i cant set the resolution higher than 800x600! Pls help..
<Don64> DistroJockey : now what?
<_jdd_> andrewcool: could you paste the output of "ls /dev | grep sd" and "ls /dev | grep hd" if any?
<balle_> how do i get ubuntu to reacognize my external HDD on fat 32 fdisk -l shows nothing of it sadly
 * Illarane attempts to completely remove Linux Vista 4 without also completely breaking his system.
<adante> Kartagis: i assume you mean system -> preferences -> ... -- but i want music files only to be associated with amarok, not movies, is there a way to do that?
<actarus> Sorry, i would want the list of changes for the package "nvidia-glx-new", when upgrading...
<DistroJockey> Don64, restart the X server after you reconfigured it
<havocstorm> do I paste the results?
<ikonia> Illarane: what are you talking about Linux Vista 4
<dylanfish> Hello?
<Don64> cntrl-alt-backspace?
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | havocstorm
<ubottu> havocstorm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> Don64, yep
<Don64> ok b right back
<DistroJockey> nods
<Hunter`-> balle_: you used sudo?
<dylanfish> Hello? Greetings.
<Illarane> ikonia: have you seen KDE4? ;)
<havocstorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27446/
<Kartagis> adante: no idea about that
<adante> Kartagis: i was looking in the file management preferences -> media handling; in nautilus, the only options are open rhythmbox, open folder, ask me -- any way to extend that?
<Illarane> It's Vista, except it doesn't work as well, which really says something.
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27447/
<ikonia> Illarane: yes, how how does that have any relevance
<dylanfish> No philosophy here, then?
<balle_> hunter'-: i did that yes
<Kartagis> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> Illarane: ok, you may want to chat about that in #ubuntu-offtopic or even better #kubuntu-offtopic
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, tis possible that your   127.0.1.1  line may be causing the issues
<havocstorm> DistroJockey, Do I remove it?
 * Illarane salutes the thought police and drops the subject.
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, nope
<Lusule> i've just realised that ubuntu installed itself on the wrong drive without me realising - is there anyway to move it or do i have to wipe and start again?
<balle_> how do i get ubuntu to reacognize my external HDD on fat 32 fdisk -l shows nothing of it sadly
 * Illarane tries to find out how to cut DDC from the heart of Xorg and still leave it alive.
<ikonia> Illarane: please don't take that stance, #ubuntu is just a busy support channel, and your offtopic comments, especially random ones talking about linux vista 4, confused it and detract from it
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, mine looks like:   127.0.1.1       ubuntu.home.gateway     ubuntu
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ did you get the link?
<havocstorm> DistroJockey, Do I change my settings to yours?
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, I may be wrong. Maybe someone else might like to check?
<havocstorm> ok, thanks
<anolis> how do i install the b43legacy driver?
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, my hostname is  ubuntu  and  home.gateway  is the domain
<_jdd_> andrewcool: yes. i assume you don't have the icons for harddisks on the desktop that you can right-click. I'm looking around to see if I can figure out what's going on
<KK> #azingo
<andrewcool> @_jdd_ hmm..I am going to try some other stuff, ok?
<_jdd_> andrewcool: sure. i'm kinda stumped anyhow.
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, so you successfully used  gksu gedit /etc/hosts  right?
<andrewcool> ok
<Lusule> anyone able to help with partition/install problems?
<balle_> how do i get ubuntu to reacognize my external HDD on fat 32 fdisk -l shows nothing of it sadly
<DistroJockey> balle_, you will need to use   sudo fdisk -l
<negge^> Lusule: just ask
<dasy2k1> @balle_ when you plug it in what does dmsg show
<balle_> Distrojockey: i did that
<balle_> dasy2k1: what is dmsg?
<Bob1nz> hey im having trouble with flash in all browsers am using ubuntu 8.04 64bit with version 9 flashplugin the problem is that the video plays fine until my mouse goes over it then it just dissapears have tried version10beta but still same issue?
<DistroJockey> balle_, with sudo ? Are you sure?
<_jdd_> !dmesg balle_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg balle_
<negge^> !dmesg | balle_
<_jdd_> !dmesg | balle_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<negge^> balle_: does it show nothing or just nothing about the HDD in question=
<_jdd_> balle_: it shows the last few system messages, stuff like usb devices being plugged in.
<gaelfx> does anyone know the best way to petition NVidia for OS drivers?
<balle_> _jdd_: it shows everything about my computer...
<_jdd_> balle_: "dmesg | tail" will give you the last few messages. plug it in and then check / pastebin the output of that
<Don64> DistroJockey:  that didn't work either.
<lobaman> i have problem in repositories for 8.04. any complete guide on how to change my repositories?
<balle_> _jdd_: nothing but bluetooth stuff and my wireless connection...
<lobaman> i want to install mysql-server. but i have this error. E: Couldn't find package mysql-server-5.0
<lobaman> im on 8.04 ubuntu
<Hunter`-> balle_: is the usb hdd power oN? :>
<balle_> hunter: yes it is, thx for asking ;)
<DistroJockey> Don64, :( can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please?  The following should do it:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i edit conky's position?
<Hunter`-> balle_: does "lsusb" show anything?
<balle_> and the USB plug is fully in both ways
<balle_> hunter:sec i check
<Don64> ok
<Flannel> lobaman: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<lobaman> ~bin
<dasy2k1> @lobaman try doing a sudo apt-get update
<lobaman> i got 400 bad request on some site.
<Flannel> !paste | lobaman
<ubottu> lobaman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone know?
<Flannel> lobaman: Alright, throw it up on pastebin, and we'll take a look
<balle_> Hunter'-: well.. no
<balle_> hunter'-: but only 5 is listed, and AFAIK i got 6
<lobaman> w8 up
<Hunter`-> balle_: mh, tried a different usb port? tried the hdd on another pc, etc?
<balle_> hunter'-: just got that idea, different usb port is testing now, other pc and this has work (this one on windows though)
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, see   man conky
<Don64> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.com/f34dfc0a9
<Illarane> Anyone know how I can disable DDC?  Option "NoDDC" doesn't work. :(
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have a .conkyrc DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> Don64, and 1280 x 768 is your max?
<Illarane> Wrong channel...
<balle_> hunter'-: it appears that no ports are working? is this and error code? Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eth01> ben :)
<Don64> DistroJockey: not using the nvidia-settings program
<lobaman> here is the ouput. http://paste.ubuntu.com/27450/
<DistroJockey> Don64, what does your monitor support as it's max resolution?
<Hunter`-> balle_: no, that just says nothing is connected at that port
<Don64> using  1440x900?
<DistroJockey> Don64, using?
<Don64> using  1440x900 not a question
<balle_> Hunter,-: well i have a built in WC and a build in bluetooth dongle and max 6 ports, nothing connects to them then...?
<Don64> i have fat fingure sometimes
<DistroJockey> Don64, ok, sec.
<DistroJockey> :)
<justdweezil> on my hard disk i have two partitions, one which has my ubuntu install and the other is empty. how do i combine them while maintaining my ubuntu install etc?
<Flynsarmy> If i installed the latest 2.6.26 kernel, when i inevitably run into problems and stuff doesn't work would i still be able to use the one i currently have? 2.6.24-19 like the ubuntu updates have htem in the grub menu on boot
<filthpig> Hi, does anyone know if there is a problem with the medibuntu repo today? I'm having trouble connecting and transfer speeds are very low
<Flannel> lobaman: Your sources.list looks like its... too big at any rate.  Pastebin it, and we'll see if we can't trim it down to size.
<lobaman> Flannel: ok wait up
<asyam> hi
<_jdd_> filthpig: i don't know but you could check in #medibuntu
<Kartagis> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils says there's no setup candidate for ndiswrapper-utils. what to do?
<Flannel> Kartagis: its ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<lobaman> Flannel: here is the source.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/27451/
<justdweezil> on my hard disk i have two partitions, one which has my ubuntu install and the other is empty. how do i combine them while maintaining my ubuntu install etc?
<DistroJockey> Don64, try this one after making a backup :  http://pastebin.com/mf6c83f1
<lobaman> but i not the one you put it there. i just "SELECT BEST SERVER"
<Kartagis> Flannel: so, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ?
<arvind_khadri> Kartagis, yeah with sudo
<Don64> ok
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, so you want the other partition to be ext3??
<Flannel> lobaman: You got this from somewhere.  It looks pre-fab.  Anyway... uh, instead of commenting out everything, lets just back this up (copy your sources.list into your home folder for the time being, then we'll just start from scratch and see how it goes.
<lobaman> anyway this is fresh install of 8.04. i came from 7.10.
<Flannel> lobaman: If we get it working, you can slowly add in the stuff you need. If you find yourself needing it.
<lobaman> oh ok
<lobaman> ok done backup.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a command that will give info on which webcam iit has detected? make an dmodel?
<joshman09> help with partition issue
<Hardy_Feisty> whats the best desklet/widget tool?   I cant decide between screenlets and google gadgets or gdesklets
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, lspci
<justdweezil> arvind: yeah. i want to take the other unused partition and join it to my current one
<joshman09> i was planning to partition two so i can put windows and ubuntu
<DistroJockey> !best | Hardy_Feisty
<joshman09> but i love ubuntu
<ubottu> Hardy_Feisty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joshman09> that i don't need the other allocated drive for windows
<nextplace> joshman09: me too
<Hardy_Feisty> ok i ask best bot
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, install gparted and convert the partition to ext3 and merge it
<joshman09> how can i that space for more space to ubuntu
<nextplace> joshman09: gpartes
<codyzapp> Is there such thing as a flash card program that lets you enter symbols ? i have granual and it always claims <> and # are illegal characters. i need a quick alternative.
<nextplace> joshman09: gparted
<justdweezil> arvind: oh okay so i have to convert it to ext3 before i can merge.
<joshman09> so i have unallocated 11.51gb
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, yeah...
<lobaman> Flannel: waiting for instructions now.
<joshman09> and /dev/sda5 of 41.18
<Flannel> lobaman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27452/
<joshman09> i want to merge the unallocated 11.51 to 41.18
<Flannel> lobaman: That's your sources.list
<lobaman> ok. that 3 line?
<Flannel> lobaman: Yep
<justdweezil> arvind: sorry, i'm new to linux. it's ext3 now. how do i merge?
<arvind_khadri> joshman09, try to keep your queries to a single line :)
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri, It's not in there. Camorama is able to display it but doesn't show me any info about it
<nextplace> justdweezil: i've send you query-msg
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: lsusb (assuming its a USB) should give a model ID, which you can then google (should be XXXX:YYYY)
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, thats ok...there should be a merge option in the GUI
<nextplace> joshman09: I've sent you a query-msg
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, Thanks
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, yeah its lsusb ... sorry realized later
<ReAn[Laptop]> Simple Question: i wanna make a launcher to a folder, "/shares" when i make a launcher and select "Location" it seems to want a file
<lobaman> Flannel: ok i already add the 3 line. whats next?
<ReAn[Laptop]> how do i make a shortcut that launches a folder in the file browser?
<Flannel> lobaman: Save it, sudo apt-get update
<justdweezil> arvind: i don't see any sort of merge option. not even a greyed-out one
<Vegombrei> gaelfx: that didnt work .. the ubuntu pc doesnt show up on my workgroup network for file sharing
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: call the file browser (nautilus)  (probably with the path as an argument)
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, jus hang on
<justdweezil> arvind: alright, take your time. i appreciate the help.
<DistroJockey> ReAn[Laptop], use   nautilus /shares   as the command
<zsolty> hello, I requaire some help for making my wireless ? Please help! l
<molgrum> Vegombrei: maybe this will help you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad17kma8rNM
<lobaman> Flannel: i have this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/27453/
<Flannel> lobaman: Is your sources.list just those three lines/
<shashi> what is the command to find-out what Ubuntu Desktop/Server version is installed ?
<lobaman> yes
<anolis>  im having trouble getting my broadcom 4306 card to use the legacy drivers, the MAC core version is at 3, injection is not working
<Flannel> shashi: lsb_release -a
<dasy2k1>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<lobaman> Flannel: yes.
<Flannel> lobaman: backup (copy to your homedir) everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then delete them all
<shashi> Flannel : Thank you.
<lobaman> Flannel: delete sources.list.d including dir?
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, yeah figured out do you have any data on the other drive the unused one??
<Flannel> lobaman: No, just the contents.
<justdweezil> no
<justdweezil> arvind: no, i shouldn't.
<lobaman> flannel:  ok done
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, then delete it
<arvind_khadri> !tab | justdweezil
<ubottu> justdweezil: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flannel> lobaman: Alright, now pastebin sudo apt-get update again
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, and are the two partitions adjacent ?
<justdweezil> arvind: yes, they are. i have deleted the empty one.
<lobaman> Flannel: here it is. http://paste.ubuntu.com/27454/
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, now use the resize option for the higher one that is the partition which has ubuntu...but i recommend you doing this through a gparted live cd
<DistroJockey> Don64, if that replacement  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  fails,  restore from the backup
<justdweezil> arvind: yes. i think that i must do it from a liveCD, since right now the option to resize is greyed out.
<Don64> ok just now figured out how to copy the file to the diretory
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, you need to select the drive you want to resize first \
<justdweezil> arvind: yes, i am right-clicking the partition with my current ubuntu install on it and it option to resize is greyed out. should i try again from a livecd?
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, justdweezil : if it's currently mounted you won't be able to resize/change it
<Flannel> lobaman: Alrigh, can you (in a browser) view this page fine? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<lobaman> ok
<justdweezil> distrojockey: yes, that is what i suspected. thank you.
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, yeah you cant resize a mounted drive so use a live cd
<Mr_Bad_News> ok conky keeps making a vertical and horizontal display
<Mr_Bad_News> and they minimize when i hit the show desktop button
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i change that?
<justdweezil> arvind: thank you very much for your help. it is much appreciated
<DistroJockey> justdweezil, no problem
<lobaman> Flannel: i can see the directories.
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, was about to say that :P
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, :)
<arvind_khadri> justdweezil, welcome :)
<Flannel> lobaman: Hmm, alright.  Try changing all the http://'s in that to ftp://'s  (deb ftp://[url] etc etc etc)
<bboschman> Hi
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, did you read the man page on it?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<arvind_khadri> bboschman, hi
<Mr_Bad_News> and how do i stick screenlets to the desktop so it doesnt minimize when i hit show desktop
<lobaman> Flannel: ok. i change it to ftp. i can see the directory. just a change of layout
<bboschman> I want to build a CustomKernel using make-kpkg but I get several errors: http://paste.debian.net/11234/
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, tried running it with the   --daemonize   option?
<Flannel> lobaman: right.  Sorry, I meant in your sources.list (and then try updating again)
<arvind_khadri> bboschman, that would be #kernel not here :)
<lobaman> oh ok
<lobaman> wait up
<Mr_Bad_News> well there are two DistroJockey
<Mr_Bad_News> one horizontal and vertical
<bboschman> arvind_khadri, no - normal kernel build would work - therefor its ubuntu specific
<Mr_Bad_News> i want to get rid of the horizontal one and move the vertical one to the 0 0 position
<lobaman> Flannel: run the apt-get again?
<arvind_khadri> bboschman, oh ok...just hang on then :)
<Flannel> lobaman: yep
<izmeh> Anyone mind recommending a better pdf viewer than the default?
<wols> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, or the  own_window_hints undecorated,below,above,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager   (maybe just sticky is needed)  No idea really
<Mr_Bad_News> tried them all DistroJockey
<arvind_khadri> bboschman, did you read the readme coming with the source on how to install
<Mr_Bad_News> other than undecorated
<bboschman> arvind_khadri, yes - I already did this for dapper (also for etch)
<lobaman> Flannel: ok wait up. i think im downloading something from it
<bboschman> but it seems that some scripts are broken
<arvind_khadri> bboschman, ok is this is a vanilla kernel??
<Don64> DistroJockey: it came up at 1024 x 768 but the icons and screen are correct
<bboschman> no - aptitude install linux-source
<arvind_khadri> bboschman, ok hang on
<bboschman> cd /usr/src; tar xfvj linux-source-*.tar.bz2; cd linux-source-*; cp /boot/config-`uname -r`; make oldconfig
<bboschman> make menuconfig -> my modifications
<DistroJockey> Don64, well, slightly better I guess :)
<arvind_khadri> bboschman,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile i feel you should follow this
<bboschman> arvind_khadri, I do
<Don64> DistroJockey: I can live with this if need be
<DistroJockey> Don64, so you now have 2 blank strips either side of your interface?
<arvind_khadri> bboschman, so hung up where??
<wols> bboschman: did you already compile a kernel in that directory?
<SeekerX5> Hi.  I have 7.10 installed on my laptop.  Keyboard worked fine.  Then I plugged in a keyboard with USB connection to laptop.  The USB keyboard works fine too.  However, when I take the USB keyboard off, my laptop keyboard won't work properly - most keys are fine, but a few keys like the "U" instead types a "4", thus I'm not able to use it.  How can I fix this?
<lobaman> Flannel: here is the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/27455/
<Don64> DistroJockey: no, do you wqant a screen shot?
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News, did you see the Examples and Bugs at the end of the  man conky page ?
<bboschman> wols, the error is generated when I try to clean that directory (make-kpkg clean)
<DistroJockey> Don64, sure
<wols> bboschman: that was not my question
<dasy2k1> @SeekerX5 sounds like you have numlock on
<Flannel> lobaman: Right.  Looks like that fixed it.  You should be able to install mysql-server now
<bboschman> wols, I guess when I untar linux-source-*.tar.bz2 that it is clean
<bboschman> beside ubuntu specific patches
<lobaman> Flannel: yahoo. thanks alot man. i think mysqlserver is now downloading. :) thanks alot.
<Mr_Bad_News> isnt the yx postion 0 0 the top left?
<Flannel> lobaman: You'll probably want to (whenever you have a little bit of time) make sure you're up to date (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade), since who knows how long its been since you've gotten new packages
<wols> bboschman: stop talking to me until you can finally answer my question
<Mr_Bad_News> i set conky to that and its opening on the top right
<dasy2k1> @SeekerX5 most laptops have a numberpad on jkluio789, to turn it off is probabbly fn and some key near the top
<bboschman> wols, no
<wols> then no make clean necessary
<bboschman> I had not compiled before
<Don64> DistroJockey: try [IMG]http://i33.tinypic.com/nxvuba.png[/IMG]
<jigp> hello i upgraded my ubuntu 8 desktop and downloaded all the packages but still i cannot connect my wireless router... how to connect wireless router for aspire 4315 laptop? thanks
<DistroJockey> Don64, btw, tis better to use the option for  Direct Link for Layouts  when posting here :)
<wols> jigp: what wlan chipset?
<Don64> DistroJockey: ok, didn't know
<lobaman> Flannel: ok thanks alot man. ill do that. thanks
<jasonago> hey, is there an easier way to install fonts on ubuntu? Kubuntu has a good font manager that lets you import almost any fonts..is there a utility that works for ubuntu? HEY, Font installation is very easy...why do we need to mess up with command line for this simple task...
<bboschman> wols, that is still not a solution
<DistroJockey> Don64, np at all
<dasy2k1> @jigp can you see anything under restricted drivers?
<Lloydie-t> Help. I have managed to create a init.d script which is hanging on boot up and I can not log on. What can I do?
<wols> bboschman: it is. but yource choice. HAND
<wols> Lloydie-t: write it without bugs
<Flannel> Lloydie-t: At your GRUB menu, choose the recovery console.  then you can fix it/disable it/whatver
<dasy2k1> Lloydie-t: try booting with a live cd and removing it!
<DistroJockey> Don64, ok, seems you now have quite a low resolution
<DistroJockey> Don64, what problem is it you see with it?
<Don64> DistroJockey: the border on all of the screenshots is from the screen capture program.  It fills my screen on all four sides
<ccooke> j #xen
<ccooke> bah!
<jigp> wols dasy2kl : where to see the restricted drivers? i dont see it from above near in the clock....
<Lloydie-t> Is the GRUB menu avaiable on a server install
<Don64> DistroJockey: i'll post the older screen again to let you see the diference
<dasy2k1> Lloydie-t: try system --> administration
<DistroJockey> Don64, so you have black/blank space all around the interface (i.e. the pic doesn't fill the screen) ?
<SeekerX6> dasy2k1 - yes that was it!  Thanks man, I can't believe how much time I tried to fix it some other method :)
<bboschman> wols, but `make-kpkg kernel-image`also is not working: http://paste.debian.net/11236/
<arvind_khadri> !xen | ccooke
<ubottu> ccooke: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jigp> wols dasy2kl : i check also System,Administration,Network and Network tools same there is no tools for wireless ....
<Lloydie-t> thanks I will go to site and try
<Don64> DistroJockey:  MG]http://i35.tinypic.com/5b3dzd.jpg[/IMG]
<ccooke> arvind_khadri: yes, I know - I just missed the / on my /join command :-)
<Don64> DistroJockey: i coulnd get the address to copy corectly
<arvind_khadri> ccooke, :)
<dasy2k1> jigp: if the restricted drivers are not enabled then there wont be any wireles tools in network
<wols> bboschman: do you run this on debian or on ubuntu? is what are your kernel-package, gcc and distro versions?
<jigp> wols dasy2kl : its supports Atheros ?
<DistroJockey> Don64, np. does, my question above sound like the issue?
<jigp> dasy2k1 : kindly point me please, where that restricted drivers located ? thanks
<dasy2k1> jigp:  it does! mines an atheros and it just found it,
<Mr_Bad_News> is there anything for x an y positions on the desktop so i can know where to position something
<Don64> DistroJockey: no!!  it fills the whole screen.  but when i open an app it acts like it is only in a smaller resolution in the screen
<dasy2k1> jigp: it should be under system administration hardware drivers manager
<jigp> dasy2k1 : where to enabled it pls
<bboschman> wols, ubuntu hardy; kernel-package: 11.001; gcc: 4.2.3-2ubuntu7
<jigp> dasy2k1 : checking
<ReAn[Laptop]> HELP HELP, I just deleted my top-bar (panel) by accident.... omg... how do i get it back?
<Don64> the icon is moved to the place where the apps start thinking the screen is viewable
<Don64> the trash icon
<dasy2k1> ReAn[Laptop]: try gnome-panel from a terminal
<Flannel> !resetpanel | ReAn[Laptop]
<ubottu> ReAn[Laptop]: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DistroJockey> Don64, wow, that is a very odd problem that I can honestly say have never seen before :(
<Don64> lol
<wols> bboschman: it looks like a kernel-package problem which is odd. the missing version thing is probably a Changelog Issue
<Flannel> ReAn[Laptop]: Or, right click near a panel "add panel" then right click on it, "add to panel"
<jigp> dasy2k1 : im using a lan now. and yes  i found the two options and it was all checked (enabled)
<ReAn[Laptop]> ubottu: <3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3
<dasy2k1> jigp: have you got a network manager running?
<DistroJockey> Don64, you upgraded right? And it worked before?
<Don64> DistroJockey: i'll leave it at this lower res and see  Thanks for your help
<Don64> yes
<jigp> days2k1 : hardware drivers, device driver: Atheros hardware access layer (HAL) - in use..Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards - in use
<ReAn[Laptop]> now, if only i could figure out how to add a custom menu to my panel >_<
<DistroJockey> Don64, if you get a chance or can, I always like a nice clean install :)
<Illarane> wols: Don't suppose you have any miracle cures for my EDID problem?  I tried NoDDC, but that doesn't work either. :(
<DistroJockey> Don64, way less ploblems
<Don64> DistroJockey: this happened on and off with the older 7.10 but not every time
<DistroJockey> problems even^
<dasy2k1> jigp: on your top pannel is there the network manager
<bboschman> wols, which means for me?
<dasy2k1> jigp:  looks a bit like a lan lead if i remember correctly
<wols> Illarane: don't set sync rates
<Don64> DistroJockey: thanks again
<wols> Illarane: if it's a TFT don't make it use any rate above 60Hz
<DistroJockey> Don64, you're most welcome
<jigp> dasy2k1 : in clock above?
<dasy2k1> jigp: near the clock yes
<jigp> dasy2k1 : yes i saw an icon like monitor
<jigp> dasy2k1 : but i right click it, there is no wireless options there
<jigp> daysy2k1 : only "edit wireless network
<``Cube> hey, how can I install ubuntu on a pc without an optical drive?
<dasy2k1> jigp: in network can you see anything for the wireless
<negge^> jigp: on my EeePC (which uses the Atheros wifi chipset) the proprietary drivers don't work so I had to download the madwifi driver and compile it myself in order to get wireless to work
<arvind_khadri> !usb | ``Cube
<ubottu> ``Cube: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<negge^> ``Cube: you can make a bootable USB stick
<ajzimmerman> Where should I look in order to find more information about compiling Windows source code into something I can install on linux?
<jigp> days2k1 : System, Administration,Network:Wired connection and point to point connection
<ajzimmerman> How do I go about converting an executable into binary and porting that into linux?
<Mr_Bad_News> conky is too complicated
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: if you're lucky it can be run with wine
<jasonago> ajzimmerman: windows executable? I think you need wine to run that...
<jasonago> Wine Is Not Emulator
<ajzimmerman> I have wine, but would like a more stable compatabilitiy
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: porting windows code to work on linux can be a non-trivial task
<ajzimmerman> _jdd: I was not aware of that.
<jigp> days2k1 negge^ : if you click the icon of the monitor there in clock:all i see is Wire Network, Connect to 802.1x protected wired network, and﻿ Manual Configuration
<balle_> i need help getting ubuntu to reacongnise my external HDD, it cant detect anything in the USB ports, so how do i get that working?
<jasonago> ajzimmerman: if you have the source code of the windows exec, then possibly some tweaking will allow you to compile it on ubuntu...
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: basically, rewrite everything linux-specific in the source to work with the linux equivalent. assuming you have legal access to the source.
<_jdd_> *windows-specific
<dasy2k1> jigp: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/dasy2k1/other%20stuff/random%20screenshots/Screenshot-NetworkSettings.png
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to get gedit to replace a string with another one
<gordonjcp> ajzimmerman: I think you can build it against wine, or something
<Juhaz> it depends a LOT on how the software in question is written in the first place, it can be easy if it has been written with cross-platform support on mind, but it can also be almost impossible
<gordonjcp> Mr_Bad_News: yes
<negge^> ajzimmerman: it also depends on what language the program is written in etc.
<gordonjcp> Mr_Bad_News: it's called "search and replace"
<ajzimmerman> Where shall I look to find programs that change the source into UNIX compatibility
<negge^> if you're not a programmer it's virtually impossible
<ajzimmerman> negge: I am not a programmer, but I wish to try.
<_jdd_> indeed. what's the program for anyhow? there may be a linux equivalent already. I don't think it's the type of thing that can be automated easily
<Juhaz> you don't. this is not a task that a program can do, unless you have a hard AI hidden somewhere
<jasonago> ajzimmerman: _jdd_ is right...and that will be too much work assuming the program is very very microsoft oriented...
<negge^> ajzimmerman: good luck
<ajzimmerman> There are programs available that change the /'s and \'s or whatever. And fix the spaces in the code.
<jigp> dasy2k1 : i dont see the Wireless connection... only these Wired Connection and Poin to point Connection
<negge^> ajzimmerman: yeah but that's different
<ajzimmerman> Why?
<gordonjcp> ajzimmerman: because Windows uses very different functions to do nearly everything
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: sure, but again it depends on what the program is meant to do, what language it is in, and how much windows-specific stuff is in the code. there's millions of little things that could need changed, depending.
<camara> i have a problem with my computer its loading xservers
<dasy2k1> jigp: not sure then with the drivers enabled they should be there
<jigp> daysy2k1 : do i need to use root in desktop?
<negge^> jigp: what kind of wifi chipset do you have?
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: what's the app?
<ajzimmerman> _jdd: Ok.
<gordonjcp> ajzimmerman: what's the program anyway?
<skomara-jibagger> vipi
<ajzimmerman> There are several programs.
<ajzimmerman> I would start with Miranda.
<ajzimmerman> I have the source code.
<jasonago> ajzimmerman: whoow...several programs is several...
<negge^> :D
<jasonago> miranda I think has deb package...
<balle_> i need help getting ubuntu to reacongnise my external HDD, it cant detect anything in the USB ports, so how do i get that working?
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: miranda - http://forums.miranda-im.org/showthread.php?t=4624
<Illarane> wols: Er... how do I stop it using refresh rates over 60? :)
<bazhang> ajzimmerman, what does this have to do with ubuntu support?
<Illarane> ajzimmerman: Armin? :)
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: but it's immature. Pidgin is an equivalent.
<ajzimmerman> No it isn't
<ajzimmerman> Are you kidding?
<jigp> negge^ atheros
 * Illarane likes Pidgin.
<ajzimmerman> Miranda does not support offline messages with MSN.
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: well it's closer. there are a lot of IM clients available
<Illarane> Neither does Pidgin.
<bazhang> ajzimmerman, please take chat about programming to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ajzimmerman> I mean pidgin
<jasonago> balle_: ubuntu normally detects everything plugged in the usb port...maybe your external drive is not yet supported by ubuntu or there's some problem on your usb port...does your other usb peripherals working fine???
<ajzimmerman> No, miranda does
<negge^> jigp: yes but which model exactly. Write lspci in a terminal to check it
<jigp> dasy2k1 : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1965/screenshotto3.th.png
<ajzimmerman> Am I not allowed to talk about things unspecific to Ubuntu in here?
<Flynsarmy> Are there any netlimiter clones for ubuntu?
<negge^> jigp: you just posted a link to a thumbnail
<bazhang> ajzimmerman, not here; in the ot channel
<balle_> jasonago: it's a fat32 system, and yes it does detect my mouse and stuff like that fine, though the mouse is painfully slow, maybe i need some drivers for my USB ports?
<negge^> ajzimmerman: this channel is for support only, not for chit-chatting
<jasonago> ajzimmerman: uhm try Kopete from kde...you might like it...
<ajzimmerman> negge: Ok. I will find another IRC channel.
<jigp> negge^:http://pastebin.com/m4f34c64a
<ajzimmerman> Thanks for throwing ideas at me though guys and girls!
<jasonago> balle_: how old is your motherboard? is your usb port embedded in the mobord or plug and play via some cards?
<ajzimmerman> And links.
<ajzimmerman> Good day.
<jigp> dasy2k1 : http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotto3.png
<negge^> jigp: okay, I just checked and saw that you don't have the same card as I do so I don't know if the madwifi drivers would do any good for you.
<balle_> jasonango: well the motherboard is about 3 years old (labtop) and i could not imagine anything else than the ports being imbedded in it
<rokra> please how to configure is system sound? in 5.1?
<jigp> negge^ ok thanks.. :)
<jasonago> oh its a laptop...what laptop is it? lucky if it is dell coz dell is somewhat openminded in supporting ubuntu..
<jigp> jasonago : acer aspire 4315
<balle_> jasonango: it's a danish brand sadly a zepto.... and i know that ubuntu is not that fond of my gfx card, the version before hardy was not at least
<jasonago> you need to install some restricted usb drivers for your laptop...its better to inquire to laptop's customer service...
<jigp> jasonago : i cannot connect to my wireless router... im using now a lan..i downloaded all the packages but still i cannot connect  to my wireless.....
<negge^> jigp: check out http://madwifi.org/ anyway, the driver has been reported to work with quite many Atheros cards so it's always worth a try. You'll find installation instructions on the site, compiling it from source code is really easy and afaik the best way to do it
<jasonago> but ubuntu detects your wireless router?
<matteo_> Hi, how can i edit my xfce menu in Xubuntu?
<levander> Did GNOME every get a good image browser?  gthumb is too simplistic.  That one based on Mono didn't even support RAW images.
<balle_> jasonago: okay then so i need to call 'em up again you think?
<omer_> hi,i have installed eclipse-cdt but i can not found it in applications menu
<omer_> where can i find it
<balle_> jasonago: wireless is a full go, though it doesnt detect my own wireless router, i think it's something in the encryption because it works fine with windows
<jasonago> balle_: well yes...unless someone in this chatroom knows how to fix that prob..
<angah> hi..i got problem with my wireless in my laptop. My laptop use Atheros. I already install ndiswrapper. This is lshw from my laptop http://pastebin.com/m49ee3f43
<negge^> levander: the default one that comes with GNOME is okay isn't it? Atleast it works
<bazhang> balle_, what chipset
<levander> negge^: That's f-spot right, the one based on Mono?
<balle_> bazhang: well, where can i check that?
<bazhang> balle_, lspci for the video card (just the one line here)
<rocko_> hello
<angah> how to activate my wireless? i already set modprobe
<angah> anyone can help me?
<negge^> angah: you've got the same problem as jigp has
<jeela> When ever I try to run a media player(except VLC) I get error "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) "    Any thoughts ?
<rocko_> how do I downgrade to xmms from xmms2?
<omer_> applications that we have installed,locate to where? somebody help me
<angah> negge^: ok
<bazhang> rocko_, you dont; use audacious instead
<frippera> I need some help.....I accedently changed something that I shouldnt have in the advanced desktop settings....so now I have to hold down the CTRL key on my keyboard to be able to use my mose buttons in windows.....I can close minimize and so on but not do regualar work....like selecting stuff or pressing buttons....anyone know what I might have changed?
<negge^> omer_: usually the program file is in /usr/bin
<angah> negge^: got any link that related to?
<balle_> bazhang: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] (rev a2)
<bazhang> balle_, you have hardy installed? what do hardware drivers offer for that card
<negge^> angah: only thing I can think of that could solve the problem is using the madwifi drivers instead of ndiswrapper/proprietary driver
<rocko_> no bazhang I need xmms
<bazhang> !xmms | rocko_
<ubottu> rocko_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<balle_> bazhang: yea and it offers only 1 restricted drivers
<negge^> angah: http://madwifi.org/
<Almindor> where can I download the sources of humantheme.so? (the gtk human theme)
<balle_> bazhang: nvidiea accelrated drivers
<omer_> negge^: if not ?
<bazhang> balle_, that is the one you want
<mikea87> I've just reinstalled my second ubuntu (I have two separate ubuntu on my pc) and I didn't install grub during this installation because I wanted to change menu.lst in my first ubuntu - how to update it??
<omer_> where can i find it,i have installed eclipse c/c++ development tool but i can not find it
<rocko_> when I try to play xmms2 I get this error ﻿when I try to play a file I get this error ERROR: Couldn't start playback:
<bazhang> rocko_, you have all codecs installed?
<balle_> bazhang: yea i know, but the last time i tried that, i had to correct stuff in the xconf and stuff like that
<rocko_> ﻿my log for xmms2 http://pastebin.com/m491b128a
<bazhang> balle_, another option is envyng-gtk
<angah> negge^: thank u
<negge^> omer_: I don't remember the other one
<omer_> ok
<rocko_> I am not a complete noob I have all free software codecs installed
<Almindor> is there a source repository for ubuntu somewhere?
<balle_> bazhang: is that the unrestricted drivers made by other people than the nvidia dudes?
<bazhang> rocko_, they are not free (the codecs); they are proprietary.
<negge^> Almindor: you can get the source code to a program by writing "apt-get source programxxx"
<rocko_> gstreamer are free software
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | balle_
<ubottu> balle_: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Almindor> negge^, any idea where the human theme source is?
<bazhang> rocko_, the w32codecs are not.
<DistroJockey> mikea87, I'd probably just copy the entry you use to boot your first one and change the Title and the root
<Almindor> negge^, I mean which package..
<angah> negge^: i search in apt-get and i got it..now install it
<rocko_> I know
<negge^> Almindor: gnome-themes or something
<rocko_> I don't use w32codecs
<jigp> negge^ how to extract the tar gz?
<balle_> bazhang: installing....
<negge^> Almindor: use synaptic so search for it
<rocko_> I only use free software
<jigp> negge^ done downloading the file tho
<negge^> jigp: tar -xvf tarball.tar.gz
<negge^> jigp: the madwifi driver?
<Almindor> k
<mikea87> how to change the root? there are many strange digits there how to find it?
<jigp> negge^ yup
<balle_> bazhang: well, it did crash it up yet...
<``Cube> guys, but can I install ubuntu via a usb optical drive?
<negge^> jigp: disable the restricted driver before you install the madwifi one
<negge^> ``Cube: yes you can
<jigp> negge^ : ive been reading this..and im afraid to mess up with my lap.can this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224350&highlight=3680-2682+wireless+card
<rocko_> so what do I do?
<``Cube> negge^: how exactly?
<jigp> negge^ : acer aspire 4315
<rocko_> ﻿my log for xmms2 http://pastebin.com/m491b128a
<frippera> I need some help.....I accedently changed something that I shouldnt have in the advanced desktop settings....so now I have to hold down the CTRL key on my keyboard to be able to use my mose buttons in windows.....I can close minimize and so on but not do regualar work....like selecting stuff or pressing buttons....anyone know what I might have changed?
<jigp> negge^: but the file is in my desktop...
<saulus> hello. Im writing a script, that uses aptituge to install packages. Is there a way to dont use dpkg-post-install? Im configuring those packages with my script already.
<jigp> negge^ the madwifi..
<DistroJockey> mikea87, well,  root (hd0,0)  = 1st HDD and 1st partition.  root (hd0,1)  = 1st HDD 2nd partition
<TheBeast_> I'm very confused - somehow, in Firefox, some sort of error is redirecting a bunch of domains (google etc.) to the Windows Live Search page, searching for the domain keyword... seems as far as possible from 'normal'...
<mikea87> ok, but this UUID? isn't it necessary?
<jigp> negge^ : madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz in my desktop
<rajagopal> hi ,im new to linux platform. Im facing this pbm with synaptic package manager.....the error message is as follows  'dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.'......can anybody help me out
<jmunro> anyone got a problem with opera asking you to download a dll when you try to access a webpage that uses the dll somehow
<DistroJockey> mikea87, not necessary but you can find that using:  sudo blkid
<Yoghurt> jmunro > try with FireFox ;)
<dasy2k1> rajagopal: from a coomandline run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jmunro> such as http://url.com/site.dll?whatever&args
<negge> jigp: it doesn't matter where it's located, just untar it and follow the rest of the instructions
<jmunro> Yoghurt: im using opera because the page has many formatting errors in firefox :)
<mikea87> thanks, I'll try it
<DistroJockey> mikea87, always make a backup before changing anything ofcourse :)
<negge> jigp: I don't know if the link you posted would help or if the madwifi driver actually works, you'll just have to try for yourself
<rajagopal> dasy2kl: i did ...it gave me several options.....where i lost my head:)
<DistroJockey> mikea87, no problem. Good luck
<negge> I doubt you'll be able to mess anything up badly
<Yoghurt> i have never heard of opera during that... :) maybe it's a security issue...? to high security so that opera don't execute the dll?
<negge> ``Cube: you just plug the device in and set your computer to boot from BIOS
<mikea87> which soft is for making backup? or where can I read about this?
<negge> ``Cube: I mean boot from USB:D
<``Cube> ah okay
<negge> that was some serious typo
<``Cube> negge: hehe ;)
<Yoghurt> Backup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=backup+ubuntu
<``Cube> yea hehe ;)
<Yoghurt> mikea87
<DistroJockey> mikea87,  sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<DeathPig> ok i'm rusty how do triggers work nowadays?
<DistroJockey> mikea87, should do the job
<rajagopal>  dasy2k1: i did ...it gave me several options.....where i lost my head:)
<Yoghurt> anyone knows a little about Wubi?
<dasy2k1> rajagopal: post the options to a pastebin then and somone will be able to decipher it
<DistroJockey> mikea87, then if you need the original back, you:  sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dasy2k1> !paste rajagopal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste rajagopal
<havocstorm> hey guys
<Yoghurt> hey
<havocstorm> I've got a problem with my graphics card
<dasy2k1> !pastebin rajagopal
<ubottu> dasy2k1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yoghurt> havocstorm > which card?
<havocstorm> whenever I use the 3D accelereation wit h the propiatary drivers
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, wb!
<havocstorm> a high pitched whining comes out of the pc case
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, where can i read which functions the ubuntu kernel patches add, so to speak : if i would boot and work inside a chroot (with a vanilla kernel) what problems could i get into=
<havocstorm> Nvidia 8600GT
<rajagopal> dasy2k1:thanks
<DeathPig> n=enan@124.106.52.53
<LSD|Ninja> havocstorm: pwm fan being locked into the fastest setting perhaps?
<havocstorm> hmm
<havocstorm> how do I change the fast speed?
<havocstorm> cause this was a problem in windows too
<jigp> negge^ : im not good..i dont see any .exe file there..im done extracting it...
<havocstorm> when I upgraded to the newest drivers
<jigp> dasy2k1 : any idea?
<frippera> I need some help.....I accedently changed something that I shouldnt have in the advanced desktop settings....so now I have to hold down the CTRL key on my keyboard to be able to use my mose buttons in windows.....I can close minimize and so on but not do regualar work....like selecting stuff or pressing buttons....anyone know what I might have changed?
<havocstorm> but with the driver I had on my CD it didn't have any problems
<dasy2k1> jigp linux is not windows and dousent use exe files!
<LSD|Ninja> dasy2k1: it does when you're messing around with Windows drivers for ndiswrapper ;)
<dasy2k1> jigp: try ./configure then make then make isntall
 * dasy2k1 knows nothing about ndswrapper 
<havocstorm> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rhalff> ndiswrapper isn't just about wireless.
<havocstorm> lol, I don't know that much either
<havocstorm> I only recently got ndiswrapper working
<havocstorm> netgear cards are crap
<havocstorm> how hard is it to include linux drivers on your CD
<LSD|Ninja> I've never actually used it myself, I just know it's one of the more common reasons to be screwing around with .exe files on Linux
<dasy2k1> depends on how much m$ bribe you not to
<havocstorm> I wish they bribed me
<havocstorm> I need a second monitor
<jigp> days2k1 : extracted it in my home .... where to type the ./configure
<redduck676> when i try to play gta2 i get ''video mode 16xx16x16 is not available''. any hints?
<LSD|Ninja> havocstorm: probably as hard as it is to find hardware that doesn't need linux drivers to be supplied with it :P
<CoolFox> anybody know the "three finger salute" for your bringing up a task manager in gnome? akin to ctrl alt del?
<dasy2k1> jigp sorry not sure on that one ndswrappert isnt my strong point
<ijusten> Wine doesn't work. I knew the .98 had some problems, so I waited till Ubuntu got to 1.0, but it still doesn't work. I click an exe, and it simply does nothing
<rhalff> redduck676, go to work.. :p
<DistroJockey> jigp, cd into the dir that was created when you extracted then  ./configure
<LSD|Ninja> As far as wireless goes, both Intel and Atheros cards have reasonable OOB support under Ubuntu
<havocstorm> LSD|Ninja, sigh... why can't linux be supported by hardware manufactureers
<Agu10>  /msg nickserv identify bitcher
<redduck676> rhalff: heh
<ijusten> still about non-working wine. Any idea how to fix it?
<LSD|Ninja> havocstorm: because it has barely a fraction of the market share windows does?
<Agu10> hey
<joshman2020> can anyone help with resizing partition with gparted?
<havocstorm> LSD|Ninja, yeah but it doesn't that that much effort to write drivers
<alraune> joshman220 : yep
<joshman2020> i have sda5 (ext3) and i would like to extended to my unallocated 11.5
<LSD|Ninja> havocstorm: if that was really the case then they'd already be doing it :P
<alraune> joshman220 : see you pm !
<havocstorm> LSD|Ninja, hmm, yeah. You're right. oh well
<havocstorm> Can anyone help with my graphics card problem?
<Shujah> .
<LSD|Ninja> Shujah: you don't know a guy by the handle of Ghostavo do you?
<ijusten> does anyone know how to fix wine?
<Shujah> LSD|Ninja, I dont :|
<gordonjcp> ijusten: What exactly are you trying to do?
<LSD|Ninja> Shujah: heh, he had a thing for using . like that too
<ijusten> gordonjcp, it never actually worked, ever since I got 8.04.
<jigp> Distrojockey : this is what i got ..error http://pastebin.com/m4adc6234
<dasy2k1> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EugenMayer> is it possible to install IE 7 under wine (like ie4linux)
<ijusten> I thought it had something to do with bugs in .98, but it still doesnt work in 1.00
<Lusule> can anyone help me with how to get the libc development thingy i need to be able to compile my graphics driver kernel?
<DistroJockey> jigp, did you read that README file?
<dasy2k1> ijusten: yes, ie4linux has an ie7 implimentation (with the UI from ie6 but the rendering engine from ie7)
<Shujah> Lusule, download built-essential and follow some guide on comiling
<_jdd_> EugenMayer: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Beta
<ijusten> gordonjcp, i suppose it has something to do with dependencies.
<jigp> Distrojockey : ahhh i got it.. ./configure is not working.... what i did is i type "make"
<ijusten> dasy2k1, I just want to get irfanview working ;_;
<Lusule> shujah - thanks
<jigp> whew error
<EugenMayer> thank you
<ijusten> dasy2k1, Idon't care of ies4linux
<DistroJockey> jigp, make may start, but if done wrong you will have issues
<DistroJockey> jigp, read the README. It will tell you how to do it properly
<dasy2k1> ijusten: sorry that was supposed to go to EugenMayer
<omer_> is there graphic driver of  VIA/S3G P4M900(ecs mother board with via chipset)  for ubuntu
<hagus> I would like to thank pavel for helping me restrore grub.
 * hagus skips through the channel after a couple of days of frustration.
<zyx386> hi
<Shujah> hiya zyx386
<hagus> If anyone knows pavel, could they please tell me that I was grateful.
<zyx386> how can is disable keyring manager for wireless connection?
<gordonjcp> ijusten: without some sort of description of the problem, it's probably going to be impossible to help you
<neeto> I once saw a list of reccommended DLL overrides for Wine when intending to play steam games like HL2, does anyone have a link to a site that provides this information?
<jigp> Distrojockey :http://pastebin.com/m575c7d7 this what ‎got
<ijusten> gordonjcp, I don't really know what else to say. Wine doesn't work. I click exe to install Irfanview, and nothing happens
<wols> neeto: appdb.winehq.com?
<neeto> wols, it wasn't there, but I'll check nonetheless
<jigp> i need help..badly help...i cannot connect to wireless
<gordonjcp> ijusten: ok, what error messages do you get?
<ijusten> gordonjcp, none
<negge> jigp: did you follow the readme when trying to compile?
<zyx386> can anyone tell me, how?
<ijusten> gordonjcp, it just ignores the doubleclick
<DistroJockey> jigp, probably because you didn't read the README. And never use  sudo make
<gordonjcp> ijusten: so you just get dropped right back at a prompt?
<jigp> negge : yes i did :(
<negge> jigp: hmm
<Lusule> as before, can someone please link me a copy of the NVIDIA driver for Geforce 9600 32bit?  I can't seem to get the link from the NVIDIA page to work
<negge> you shouldn't have gotten that many errors
<ijusten> gordonjcp, I tried thru nautilus
<gordonjcp> ijusten: ah, ok
<jigp> Distrojockey : i did read it and i follow the command.same thing happen..pls read my pastebin...pls...thanks
<julian_> got problems with my bc43 my wlan wont work with the fwcutter anymore since i deleted gutsy and installed hardy...
<gordonjcp> ijusten: try it from a terminal, and see what happens
<negge> jigp: I'm gonna download and compile it myself to see if I get the same errors you ho
<roe_> jigp, what chipset are you trying to compile for?
<gordonjcp> ijusten: also try #winehq
<negge> got*
<DistroJockey> jigp, I did read it
<ijusten> gordonjcp, Ill do that
<ijusten> thanks
<roe_> looks like madwifi, why not just use module assistant?
<Shujah> ijusten, from terminal wine programname.exe
<ijusten> shujah, thanks
<Shujah> ijusten, you might need some dlls but in that case wine will probably tell you
<Grimnir> I have a general linux question. How do I make sure, that whenever root generates files in some folder, that the files are generated with 0775 permissions?
<Lusule> anyone able to help me with installing the nvidia drivers please?
<Shujah> Lusule, envyng wont work?
<Kartagis> !nvidia | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dasy2k1> Grimnir: try man umask for details
<ikonia> Shujah: why suggest envyng as the first point of call ?
<thierry_> anyone know how to sart the windows-mounts at the autostart?
<Grimnir> ok, thanks
<Lusule> shujah: yes except i can't find a link to the driver i need that works
<Kartagis> !fstab | thierry_
<ubottu> thierry_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<roe_> jigp, apt-get install module-assistant, then m-a a-i madwifi
<ikonia> Lusule: what video card do you have ?
<thierry_> thanks
<roe_> that will create the module ath_pci
<Shujah> ikonia, under the assumption hardware drivers didnt had the driver
<Lusule> ikonia: geforce 9600 - i know exactly what driver i need but when i click the download link on the website, i just get an html page of spam
<zyx386> can anyone answer?
<ikonia> Lusule: contact nvidia then, they maintain that site
<jigp> roe_:http://pastebin.com/m4f34c64a
<Lusule> ikonia: someone yesterday was able to give me a link that worked, i was hoping that someone else would know it ><
<roe_> jigp, yes I see you are trying to build the module by hand and failing.
<negge> jigp: the driver compiles with no problem here
<roe_> jigp, and my advice is don't build the module by hand, use module-assistant, that is why it is there
<negge> roe_: what is module-assistant?
<roe_> apt-cache show module-assistant
<roe_> from the cli
<roe_> it is a debian tool
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, why does sudo try to resolve the hostname?
<roe_> and a wonderful one at that
<DistroJockey> BlueLaguna, that's been fixed in 8.04.1 I believe
<jigp> roe_ : done ﻿apt-get install module-assistant
<jigp> roe_ : whats next pls.. thanks
<roe_> <roe_> jigp, apt-get install module-assistant, then m-a a-i madwifi
<Shujah> Lusule, as far as I know 171.05 drivers from Nvidia work with the 9600gt on ubuntu
<Lusule> shujah - they do, i just can't download them :D
<Lusule> shujah - but i think i've found a workaround to allow me to get hold of them
<Shujah> Lusule,  ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/171.05/
<Lusule> shujah yep i just get spam when i click that, but right clicking 'save link as' i'm hoping works
<Illarane> wols: If I interlace, I get a blank screen. :)
<ijusten> it was missing dll. thanks for help
<wols> Illarane: interlace?
<jigp> roe_ : apt-get install ﻿m-a a-i madwifi ?
<BlueLaguna> DistroJockey: This is a fresh install of the latest Ubuntu Server.  Why does it do it in the first place though?
<Lusule> rebooting to try it now
<JohnDoe75> hi all
<wols> jigp: no
<Shujah> Lusule, dude they work I just checked one
<negge> roe_: I've used module-assistant once but I didn't know what it did, thanks for mentioning it, it really is a useful tool
<roe_> jigp, no, m-a a-i madwifi
<roe_> negge, I use it mainly for the nvidia module
<nirupama> Is there any way to make the camera work in samsung Q1 ultra MID device
<roe_> but also handy for ath_pci
<DistroJockey> BlueLaguna, not too sure, just seen many issues relating to it and bug reports
<zyx386> can anyone help by disable keyring manager on wireless conecction???
<WalloO> zyx386, just set it with no password
<WalloO> zyx386, empty password in fact. With 8.04 it works I think
<Lusule> thanks guys, it worked fine once i worked out the link
<Lusule> sorry for the trouble
<DistroJockey> zyx386, does the  System - Preferences - Encryption and Keyrings  tool help?
<roe_> I don't spend a lot of time in this channel, how do people follow the conversation with so much scroll?
<Shujah> Lusule, dude what do you mean worked out the link :P you just had to download it - tells the real problem lies ahead :P
<gordonjcp> roe_: page up and /lastlog in my case ;-)
<DistroJockey> roe_, using the name of who you are replying to helps
<Lusule> shujah - if i clicked on the link, it didn't open a download screen, it just opened an html window of spammy rubbish
<WalloO> roe_, the best the can. However, modern irc client highlits sentence with their own use nickname, which helps to focus on specific discussion
<jigp> roe_ : sudo ﻿m-a a-i madwifi is now working
<zyx386> WalloO, i not say disable wireless conection key!!
<Lusule> shujah - i already knew how to install it once i had it :D
<jigp> roe_ install all?
<Illarane> wols: 1680x1050@60i
<roe_> jigp, yes
<zyx386> DistroJockey, in which option can disable that?
<WalloO> zyx386, wireless connection key wil stay. However, with empty password, keyring will not reuqest a password to connect
<Lusule> !ipod lusule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod lusule
<Lusule> darnit ><
<roe_> I guess the fast scroll keeps people from butting in on other peoples conversations
<jigp> roe_ : ok what kind of module to install?
<DistroJockey> zyx386, no idea sorry. Don't have wireless
<Mr_Bad_News> i know this question is stupid but is there any window manager them like in the movies
<roe_> jigp, once it finishes, sudo modprobe ath_pci and you are done
<zyx386> WalloO, i set the password yet, how can i remove it?
<SamDunne> Anyone know what a good GUI C compiler for Hardy is
<fo2sh> hi everyone, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed on my Dell Vostro 1000 (amd) laptop...when the system starts up i can't see any splash screen (the animated ubuntu loading), is that normal?
<WalloO> zyx386, go in menu->accessories->Passwords and encryption key. I think you will be able to reset keyring password
<anolis> how do you connect to a wireless access point via terminal?
<WalloO> SamDunne, eclipse
<roe_> jigp, you are going to want to make sure you add ath_pci to the list of modules your computer will load at boot time, it used to be just add ath_pci to /etc/modules, but I think they just changed that, some one else might know
<anolis> it doesn't always seem to work using nmapplet
<WalloO> SamDunne, http://www.eclipse.org,  download the C/C++ dev version
<zyx386> WalloO, which menu?
<WalloO> zyx386, alt+f1  this menu
<zyx386> aha the application
<SamDunne> THanks WalloO
<WalloO> SamDunne, eclipse if the best for Java , and very good for other programming languages as soon as you add the module for your language
<nemo> hey folks. I'd like to unpack a 5+ gigabyte zip in ubuntu.  I'm rather dismayed that the cpio and fileroller for ubuntu do *not* support zip64
<SamDunne> Cool. Cheers mate :)
<nemo> is there some place I can get that?
<zyx386> WalloO, sorry, have nothing to do with my problem, disable password disabled wireless, thanx
<``Cube> eh, what's the opposite of compile?
<nemo> cpio, fileroller and just the zip util for that matter.
<``Cube> make a source code out of a binarry
<jeela> When I try to run a media player I get an error:"X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<jeela> "
<roe_> nemo, the unzip command should handle it
<nemo> roe_: nope.
<jigp> roe_ :  install all the packages? in module?i put * there
<nemo> roe_: can't zip over 2 gigs either
<``Cube> lol, it's decompile
<nemo> roe_: and cpio which explicitly supports large zips was not built with that capability in ubuntu
<nemo> rather annoying actually
<roe_> nemo well that is obnoxious, I use debian, so I guess I don't have that problem
<Richwn> i have forgotten the command to shutdown o_o
<nemo> roe_: obnoxious? how so?
<nemo> roe_: merely statements of fact. your interpretation is rather puzzling
<jigp> roe _ : installing madwifi failed :(
<Circus-Killer> richwn: sudo shutdown -h now
<roe_> nemo, obnoxious that the roll of cpio in ubuntu doesn't have that support
<nemo> roe_: when you say you don't have that problem in debian, are you saying you have successfully done a zip with cpio, or zipped a 2 gigabyte + file?
<Richwn> you have saved me!
<Richwn> huzzah
<nemo> roe_: that is a statement of fact
<Richwn> i xkilled something i shouldnt have xkilled
<anolis> how do you connect to a wireless access point via terminal?
<roe_> nemo and mine is a statement of emotion :)
<nemo> roe_: I'm here to find out why, and where a package that does it might exist.
<nemo> roe_: fine. I can disregard your emotional outburst about me being obnoxious then
<jigp> roe_ : but dont typing ﻿sudo modprobe ath_pci
<nemo> which was rather insulting.
<nemo> cpio: invalid archive format `zip'; valid formats are:
<nemo> crc newc odc bin ustar tar (all-caps also recognized)
<jigp> roe_ : still no wireless options there in the clock portion in the icon monitor
<roe_> nemo I think you mis understood my comment, I was not commenting that you were being obnoxious, I was commenting that the limit put in place by the ubuntu maintainers is obnoxious
<jigp> roe_: need to restart the pc?
<roe_> jigp, no
<nemo> roe_: mm. well. I'll happily use the debian package.
<nemo> roe_: mind verifying you can zip a 2+ gigabyte archive?
<jigp> roe_ : how to connect to my wireless then?
<roe_> jigp, lsmod, is ath_pci listed?
<jeela> Why do I get an error "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" when  I try to run a media layer
<Flannel> nemo: Might be worth the time filing a bug too while you're at it
<jigp> roe_ : checking
<roe_> nemo, would love to, don't happen to have one on hand, will have to create one
<nemo> Flannel: I'm sure it'll get to that point.  At moment though, kind of embarassing that I can't pack this file for windows users
<Richwn> urgh. not working
<TB`> Hi all
<nemo> roe_: meh. dd if=/dev/zero of=zeros bs=1M count=2048
<Flannel> nemo: file roller can handle zips, also "zip" can too
<nemo> roe_: will compress great too :)
<jigp> roe_ : this on ath_pci               101024  0
<nemo> Flannel: as noted. neither can handle large zips - over 2 gigabytes :-/
<Shujah> nemo, >http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/zipunzip-file-too-big-338131/ <-might help
<nemo> Flannel: in this case, the initial file was 6.4GiB
<roe_> jigp ifconfig -a is there a wifi0?
<jigp> roe_ : maybe restart the pc?
<jigp> roe_ : checking
<roe_> jigp, no. this is not windows, you only have to restart to replace your kernel
<nemo> Shujah: cpio should work too, but they suggest 7zip does - if so, that's rather sad given 7zip is just a thin wrapper over the windows blob :-p
<Richwn> right, j just need the command to force shutdown
<Richwn> sudo shutdown -h didnt work
<Shujah> nemo, Remove zip and unzip. Download the source for zip and unzip. Then add -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 to the CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS to the ./configure command. Also do not forget to include largefile option if there is one. < from the link
<jigp> roe_ : http://pastebin.com/m3ee2ff2a
<Flannel> Richwn: sudo shutdown -h now
<dasy2k1> roe_: emm if you have just compiled a wifi modulde then a restart would be needed.... as madwifi can make changes to the kernel
<Richwn> Flannel, tried that
<Richwn> no effect
<Flannel> Richwn: with or without "now"?
 * Richwn headdesks
<roe_> dasy2k1, loading a kernel module does not require a restart at all
<Richwn> i didnt unclude now
<nemo> Shujah: heh. yeaaaah, I could also build that support into cpio - was asking in #ubuntu 'cause I was hoping there was a distro package :)
<Lusule> when trying to save my nvidia settings to x config file, why does it give the error that it's unable to remove the backup and abort?
<Richwn> good catch :)
<TB`> Anyone know where I can get Ubuntu 8.10? Can't find it anywhere
<Flannel> TB`: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<jigp> roe_ : http://pastebin.com/m3ee2ff2a  i paste it here the ifconfig -a
<roe_> jigp, can you poastbin your lspci output
<nemo> Shujah: p7zip-full appears to be working though
<nemo> Shujah: thanks for reference.
<nemo> Shujah: perhaps should be included in file-roller - files of over 2 gigabytes in size are increasing in this day and age of bloated discs
<ocr> I have problems upgrading my ubuntu 8.04 remote server. It seg faults on upgrade (http://pastie.org/233667) with 51 not fully installed packages. I have tried the usual (apt-get -f install/remove, dpkg --force-all -i /var/.../pkg.deb/-r groff-base, aptitude self-upgrade, etc...) suggestions?
<Shujah> nemo,   actually  unzip (5.51-2ubuntu1) hoary; urgency=low  * Fixed unzip of >2GB files --- what version of unzip do you have
<ocr> no iLOM on the server, so cannot update remotely
<nemo> Shujah: do believe I'm on hardy + experimental
<jigp> roe_: http://pastebin.com/m3f0f3a27
<jigp> roe_: http://pastebin.com/m3f0f3a27 - sorry. this is the lspci
<Kartagis> my wireless adapters
<nemo> Shujah: Zip 2.32 (June 19th 2006). hm. *checks package version*
<Lusule> could someone help me with a graphics problem please?  at the moment, everytime i restart i have to reinstall the driver
<nemo> Shujah: indeed. 2.32.1
<Vegombrei> hi .. i need some help with irssi
<nemo> oh. that's zip. *checks unzip*
<Harde> How to convert mp4 -> AVi in Avidemux?
<nemo> Shujah: 5.52-10ubuntu2
<nemo> Shujah: however, when I tried to unpack it I got:
<Vegombrei> how do i get it to sign in and stuff automatically ?
<nemo> 606356628 extra bytes at beginning or within zipfile
<wols> Illarane: do NOT use interlaced. EVER
<Shujah> nemo, weird this version should be patched for unzip > 2Gb
<wols> Illarane: and that's not your syncrate
<jigp> roe_ : is this correct in lspci 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<nemo> Shujah: followed by (attempting to process anyway) start of central directory not found; zipfile corrupt.
<roe_> jigp, yes that is the wireless card
<Kartagis> my wireless adapter's PCI ID is 168c:001c according to lspci -n output. will 168c:0013 work with my wireless adapter?
<roe_> jigp, pastbin your lsmod output
<nemo> Shujah: p7zip-full appears to be handling it fine. guess it is time for a bug report.
<nemo> as Flannel requested :)
<Vegombrei> anyone using irssi here ?
<nemo> Vegombrei: who doesn't? :)
<redduck676> when i try to play gta2 i get ''video mode 16x16x16 is not available''. any hints?
<Vegombrei> nemo: how do i get irssi to automatically sign into this server with my nick ?
<Shujah> nemo, thats the  > 2GB problem it's looking for file end signatures within 2gb and failing to do so
<Kartagis> i don't use irssi
<nemo> Vegombrei: oh. heh. sorry.  I actually identify by hand, when I remember.  I guess #irssi or someone else
<jigp> roe_: lsmod http://pastebin.com/m64ad1d51
<Shujah> neways back to playing disagea 2 -
<Shujah> exit
<DistroJockey> redduck676, this is not the best place to ask, but I'm guessing it wants 16 bit rather than the 24 bit you are probably running at
<Lusule> i would really appreciate some help with my graphics problem :(
<chato> hola
<Flannel> Vegombrei: You can set it up with the server set up (see section 5) http://irssi.org/documentation/manual
<roe_> jigp, do an rmmod ath_pci, then an modprobe ath_pci and then pastebin that last 20 or so lines of /var/log/syslog
<roe_> nemo, it looks like the debian build of 2.32-1 also was not built with that support
<nemo> Lusule: only reason I can think of for needing to "reinstall" every time you restart is a kernel module not getting loaded
<Lusule> nemo: i'm having all sorts of problems, I think mainly stemming from the fact it doesn't seem able to write to the config properly
<nemo> Lusule: what's your card?
<Lusule> nemo: geforce 9600
<nemo> roe_: p7zip-full did indeed flawlessly unpack
<jigp> roe_ : sudo /var/log/syslog is not working..command not found
<nemo> Lusule: shouldn't be any problems with that.  8.04 ?
<roe_> jigp, sudo tail -n 25 /var/log/syslog
<Lusule> nemo: yes, and i know i installed the right driver and i'm pretty sure i installed it properly
<Lusule> nemo - but the nvidia settings seem to be completely up the spout
<cygoku> Does anyone know why my laptop can't see any SSID ?
<roe_> nemo, I'm gonna file a bug with debian about that
<Ubuntu-Noob> was wondering if someone could help me, the toolbar on my windows has gone transparent with no border
<Ubuntu-Noob> and I cant get it back :o
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | cygoku
<Ubuntu-Noob> anyone got ne ideas
<ubottu> cygoku: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abbe> hi channel
<TB`> 'Lo
<nemo> roe_: cool. thanks much.
 * abbe is having problem printing PDFs (using Evince) to a local printer
<cygoku> What the,...
<nemo> roe_: since ubuntu follows debian pretty much, no point in me filing there...
<wols> Lusule: did you use nvidia.com drivers or ubuntu ones?
<Lusule> wols: nvidia.com ones
<roe_> nemo correct
<nemo> hah
<abbe> when one of my user tries to print any PDF file using Evince, the print job gets held in queue, and I've to manually release it
<Lusule> wols: i don't think ubuntu do ones for my card yet
<cygoku> I have an laptop Dell Inspiron 6400 and it doesn't detect any SSID, please help.
<arvind_khadri> abbe, i remember there was a bug regarding that not sure though
<havocstorm> hi
<wols> Lusule: then we will not support it. ask #nvidia
<havocstorm> does anyone know where I can get some old nvidia drivers?
<Lusule> wols: okay thanks :(
<nemo> roe_: that being directed at use of nvidia.com btw :)
<wols> Lusule: I don't think I agree with you
<havocstorm> the one that ubuntu recommends has problems
<roe_> nemo, I followed :)
<abbe> arvind_khadri: I'm the administrator user, the guy who is printing is an LDAP user
<Lusule> wols: agree with what?
<havocstorm> whenver I turn it on I hear a high pitched whining from the PC case
<havocstorm> can anyone help?
<Kartagis> I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper but the archive I downloaded has no .sys or .inf. any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> abbe, no idea ...
<roe_> jigp, any luck with that pastebin?
<redduck666> Kartagis: yeah, download different archive
<JdGordon> hey all.. I've install hardy on a new pc here and the network card isnt autodetected so i addded the module to /etc/modules, on a reboot it shows eth1 in ifconfig -a but dhclient isnt run so it doesnt get an ip... any ideas how to fix this?
<jigp> roe_: http://pastebin.com/m1be332e0 sudo tail -n 25 /var/log/syslog
<nemo> roe_: hey. /msg me URL to bug? I'd like to follow if you don't mind
<wols> Lusule: agree with thinking ubuntu drivers doesn't support your chip
<jigp> roe_: this is my first time in CLI typing thing in DOS mode or CLI ..
<nixnub> smbd doesn't want to start
<arvind_khadri> Kartagis, use your windows driver cd if you have it ;)
<roe_> jigp, you are using something called bash, not DOS
<jigp> roe_: i mean the command tial -n 25
<nixnub> although the log file in /var/log/log.smbd is not showing anything except that the smbd started
<nixnub> [2008/07/15 14:12:17, 0] smbd/server.c:main(944)
<nixnub>   smbd version 3.0.26a started.
<nixnub>   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2007
<FloodBot1> nixnub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> tail*
<roe_> jigp, "Jul 15 19:13:41 merjeff-laptop kernel: [ 1210.956496] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)" is your problem
<nixnub> sorry bot =p
<cygoku> I have an laptop Dell Inspiron 6400 and it doesn't detect any wireless SSID, please help.
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering why it is composting works nativly in the XFCE Desktop but neither Beryle or compiz works in gnome on the same machine.
<fantasticmrfox> This channel could use a ticketing system :D
<roe_> jigp, join #madwifi and paste the link to your syslog there someone there should be able to help you, I'm in there as well
<Flannel> fantasticmrfox: theres a website for that
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere, you need to install compiz separately in gnome
<whileimhere> arvind_khadri I do have it installed. I have tried both of them but neither work .
<arvind_khadri>  
<crashanddie> Hi, I had a bluetooth problem, so I tried installing the latest bluez packages from source. That didn't change anything, so I tried reverting back to the Ubuntu provided packages, but now hcitool dev doesn't show any devices anymore... What should I do ?
<unclemike> dpkg: parse erorr, in file /var/lib/dkpg/status' near line 2005 package gtk2-engines-smooth missing version....... i cant install anything
<rgb> crimsun: Hello, you there?
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere, hmm fusion-icon??
<jigp> ok roe_
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere, after installing fusion-icon run it
<catnips> is there a beginner's channel for ubuntu?  I understand I can busy myself reading links provided in the auto-greet, but wow - there's a lot of users here!
<jigp> catnips : are you from uspolitricks?
<catnips> jigp : yes
<arvind_khadri> catnips, there is documentation in help and suppot
<MatthewV> catnips, if you have a question, just ask it :)
<arvind_khadri> catnips, s/suppot/support
<jigp> catnips : nice. try install ubuntu.you can dual it for start. my problem now is how to connect wireless..
<lyte> can anyone tell me what I have to do to get firefox to recognise a printer once it's in kubuntu's System Settings > Printers ?
<fantasticmrfox> Does anyone miss a beat in this channel?
<arvind_khadri> lyte, just print automatically
<lyte> arvind_khadri, but the printer isn't in the list
<catnips> jigp : well, I do actually disks somewhere that I sent off for but it's been a long time
<arvind_khadri> lyte, can you see a printer icon on your panel near the clock
<lyte> arvind_khadri, no, i've probably removed that applet
<AnGeLeuS> server irc.evoirc.org
<arvind_khadri> lyte, hmm.. do other apps like OO print??
<unclemike> dpkg: parse erorr, in file /var/lib/dkpg/status' near line 2005 package gtk2-engines-smooth missing version....... i cant install anything
<arvind_khadri> unclemike, did you play with that??
<lyte> arvind_khadri, no, nothing seems to be recognising the printer except for the system settings program
<unclemike> no i did not
<arvind_khadri> lyte, after plugging in the printer just see what does dmesg | tail offer
<Harde> When I try to install Gambas2, it tells me to put cd-rom on. I've got no cd-rom (Hardy) right now, what's wrong?
<bringatowel> catnips, ubuntuforums.org is another good place to get started, also feel free to ask whatever questions you have here :)
<the9a3eedi> y halo thar. I was following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe , and I just wanted to know if there's any way to install an x86 RPM package on an amd64 ubuntu system with alien
<catnips> bringatowel : I'll check it out, and when I can form a coherent question, I'll do so - thanks :)
<lyte> arvind_khadri, argh nvm i put "users" in the group that could use the printer, apparently i'm not in that group
<lyte> all fixed
<arvind_khadri> lyte, :) oh ok
<soundray> unclemike: make a backup of your status file with 'sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-backup', then restore from the existing backup with 'sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status'
<soundray> unclemike: after that it should work again
<bringatowel> Harde, if you have the CD, put it in. otherwise, go to System -> Admin -> Software sources, and make sure something is selected for download sources
<soundray> unclemike: perhaps check something else first:
<Kardoso> Hello all
<soundray> unclemike: do a 'df -h' to make sure you haven't got any full disks
<CoolFox> anybody know the "three finger salute" for your bringing up a task manager in gnome? akin to ctrl alt del?
<bringatowel> !universe the9a3eedi
<ubottu> bringatowel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_jdd_> the9a3eedi: a cursory googling makes it seem like it could be possible, but would probably be pretty challenging to figure out unless it's the type of thing you do every day
<bringatowel> !universe | the9a3eedi
<ubottu> the9a3eedi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bringatowel> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<LSD|Ninja> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kardoso> I have some questions. Can I ask?
<soundray> unclemike: are you there?
<soundray> Kardoso: yes
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tux_mark_5> hi
<LSD|Ninja> Kardoso: no, go away. j/k. Ask away
<tux_mark_5> does anyone know the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new in ubuntu based distros?
<Kardoso> LSDNinja: thanks :P
<Lusule> still looking for help with some graphics problems :(
<arvind_khadri> Kardoso, you seem to have missing fonts :)
<Harde> bringatowel: I took cd-option away from sources, all is well now
<bringatowel> Lusule, try to explain what the problem is
<BoltClock> how long after a new kernel release does it take for the repositories to update to it? im on hardy
<Kardoso> I'm a web developer. What can I use in Ubuntu similiar like as Frontpage?
<wols> BoltClock: until a new ubuntu version comes out
<gordonjcp> Kardoso: web developers don't use Frontpage ;-)
<Lusule> bringatowel: i installed the drivers for my nvidia geforce 9600, and i'm trying to use twinview, but i'm having problems with the fact that one monitor is widescreen, the other isn't
<Kardoso> :)
<soundray> BoltClock: as a rule, kernels won't be updated between releases
<BoltClock> gordonjcp: lol whats frontpage /sarcasm
<Soul_Sample> anybody experienced with virtualbox?
<wols> !anyone | Soul_Sample
<ubottu> Soul_Sample: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soundray> !html | Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<bringatowel> Lusule, have you tried enabling restricted drivers?
<Kardoso> Gordonjcp: I'm use another web developer tools too, not just frontpage.
<gordonjcp> BoltClock: Frontpage is a Windows-only web editor thing, which leaves very messy code that I charge about 200 quid an hour to put right
<Kardoso> But, because I'm starter in Ubuntu I dont know any web developer softwares for Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Kardoso: to be honest I pretty much just use gedit
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, gosh you make fortunes !!!!
<BoltClock> gordonjcp: lol
<Kardoso> Gordonjcp: thanks
<_jdd_> Kardoso: HTML isn't too hard to learn. gordonjcp has the right idea.
<Kardoso> Gordonjcp: is it similiar like as Notepad for Windows?
<BoltClock> ﻿wols,soundray: so it is... so ill only get revision updates, x.y.z-20 or x.y.z-21?
<BoltClock> Kardoso: nah, it tries to be an IDE. its more comparable to dreamweaver
<gordonjcp> Kardoso: I don't know, what's notepad?
<soundray> BoltClock: yes
<Lusule> bringatowel: i'm also having problems switching desktops
<StonedToo> Kardoso: maybe you should try "Screem"
<Kardoso> jjd: i know, usually I use Notepad and Dreamweaver. just seldom frontpage
<gordonjcp> Kardoso: it does stuff like syntax highlighting and has multiple tabs
<Mechdave> Kardoso: Open Office has a html editor in it
<jjcv> quit
<soundray> Kardoso: did you read what ubottu said ^^
<Kardoso> Mechdave: thanks
<soundray> !html > Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso, please see my private message
<bringatowel> Kardoso, all those editors that are mentioned are good to edit HTML, if you want to learn how to host a website as well then learn more about Apache, PHP, and MySQL
<BoltClock> Kardoso, personally, i use aptana studio http://www.aptana.com
<bringatowel> Lusule, have you tried enabling restricted drivers?
<Kardoso> Thanks everyone
<bringatowel> or try something like google hosted ;)
<Soul_Sample> i have installed windows 95 in virtualbox for sentimental reasons, and the installation went well, everything is okay, but when it was supposed to boot first i just got a garbled display, and the little hd icon reports that there is hd activity, but nothing happens (for about 20min now)... is this some normal initialization or something isn't right?
<Kardoso> Something similiar like as Notepad (in windows) enought for me. Thanks, I will try the softwares that you should.
<Lusule> bringatowel - i'm using the 17.5 nvidia driver because there aren't any other drivers available for my card yet
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> there's no audio when I play flash stuff from the internet
<havocstorm> can anyone help?
<European-African> does rhythmbox have many plugins?
<rgb> Kardoso...  Notepad is horrible if you are developing a website.
<WildOscar> I have this problem in hardy every few minutes the screen freezes any idea
<WildOscar> Hardy - running compiz fusion + emerald
<Mechdave> havocstorm: Have you got the gstreamer plugins installed?
<Kardoso> rgb: yes :( but actually, I only have Notepad and Dreamweaver
<havocstorm> lemme check
<rgb> So why didn't you use Dreamweaver?
<Kardoso> I use it too
<rgb> As for webdevelopment on Linux, just use Vim or something.
<bringatowel> Lusule, which one is that? it is part of the restricted drivers packages?
<Kardoso> I builded my website (HTML, PHP) with Dreamweaver
<Lusule> bringatowel - no, those packages don't support my card
<rgb> >builded
<rgb> No ed.
<havocstorm> MechDave, Gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin?
<Mechdave> built
<Lusule> bringatowel - it's almost certainly a problem with my configuration
<Mechdave> havocstorm you need the gstreamer bad and ugly plugins
<WildOscar> guys any idea? Hardy freezes
<bringatowel> Kardoso, Bluefish is pretty good at doing text editing for things like HTML, also heard good things about Kate
<havocstorm> Mechdave, thanks, I'll dl that now
<Kartagis> WildOscar: probably display card
<_jdd_> WildOscar: randomly, or predictably?
<Kardoso> bringatowel: Thanks
<Kardoso> i will try it
<rgb> bringatowel: Oh god no, don't suggest Kate.  It's worse than Gedit.
<bringatowel> !envyng | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<WildOscar> Kartagis, display card.. using Nvidia with the lastest driver
<Harde> I'm trying to install Convertit, but Gambas installed newest versions of itself, and Convertit requires older runtime-version, what to do?
<Kartagis> !nvidia | WildOscar
<ubottu> WildOscar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<StooJ> How can I change a programme's icon globally, so it shows up properly in AWN, nautilus, the gnome menu etc?
<_jdd_> Kardoso: You'll probably want to try a few different editors and see what you like best - there are a lot of offerings. I myself use emacs.
<bringatowel> Lusule, you might want to try installing envyng and envyng-gtk since it might find a better version of your drivers, also adds Nvidia X server settings if you dont have that already
<Kardoso> jjd: yes, i will try all of them
<rgb> _jdd_: Emacs isn't a text editor.
<Ayabara> my touchpad has stopped working after a bios update. is there a way I can reconfigure it?
<bujang> #kampung
<_jdd_> rgb: no but it's everything else and you can write one in it! (in ERC right now)
<rgb> Exactly.
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can someone tell me how I can find a list of my hardware?
<rgb> Crazy stuff.
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis: try lspci
<rgb> The developers never heard of KISS and "Do one thing and do it right."
<Kardoso> My friend has an slow PC (64 MB RAM, Pentium 2 processor) and extra-slow Windows98. My question: Can I use Ubuntu (in LiveCD mode) on that computer?
<jjcv> Try pico for simple text editing
<arvind_k> rgb, you can go to #motu
<gordonjcp> Kardoso: probably xubuntu
<_jdd_> rgb: That may be. I use it mainly because I can control everything it does, and I never run out of little ideas to code up in elisp.
<ajzimmerman> I am having trouble with Launcher Properties accepting a regular SVG file I converted from PNG.
<rgb> motu?
<_jdd_> rgb: keeps me sharp
<jpds> arvind_k: #ubuntu-motu
<Mechdave> Another good editor that is simple to use is joe
<Kardoso> Gordonjcp: thanks, where can I download it?
<jpds> !motu | rgb
<ubottu> rgb: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Lusule> my graphics messed up again and i missed whatever was last said to me
<rgb> Lol
<Kardoso> Gordonjcp: Please give me a download link
<arvind_k> jpds, :) ya thats what i meant
<ajzimmerman> When browsing the location the SVG file is not there...
<rgb> Nah sorry, I'm no where near qualified for motu.
<Acorn> what's the easiest way to be able to run ubuntu from the boot cd and be able to use the cd drive?
<bringatowel> rgb, lol well gedit is nice as well, afaik kate has more programming features like PHP debugger that some people like :P
<Acorn> can you get it to dump itself somewhere?
<rgb> Acorn, perhaps install a second cd/dvd-drive?
<_jdd_> Acorn: with only one cd drive? You may be able to load the whole thing into ram somehow.
<rgb> bringatowel: Might be the case.  From my experience it's horrible though.
<arvind_k> Acorn, use a USB install
<Acorn> can you put it onto the hard disk?
<arvind_k> !usb | Acorn
<ubottu> Acorn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mechdave> Is't there a boot option on the cd for tomem?
<Acorn> i don't have any usb drives :/
<_jdd_> Acorn: you could install it.
<bringatowel> Lusule, you might want to try installing envyng and envyng-gtk since it might find a better version of your drivers, also adds Nvidia X server settings if you dont have that already
<catnips> thanks for the suggested reads - bbl
<Kardoso> Does Xubuntu has Live CD feature? Please give me a download link, I want to try it.
<ajzimmerman> Why can't I see the SVG files in Launcher Properties?
<Acorn> _jdd_: i suppose
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Mechdave: Thanks. Any idea how I find out what processor I have?
<arvind_k> !xubuntu | Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Acorn> what does the "run from hard drive" option do?
<Kardoso> arvind_k: thanks
<bringatowel> Acorn, you can get a memory stick for about $10 these days
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis yes, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<_jdd_> Acorn: boots whatever is on your hard drive
<arvind_k> Kardoso,  :) np
<Acorn> bringatowel: yeah, i really need to get one :)
<Acorn> _jdd_: on the live cd?
<_jdd_> Acorn: no. It just skips all the livecd stuff and boots like it normally would with no cd in it
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave: Thanks again. And finally, how do I check how much RAM I have?
<Acorn> _jdd_: oh
<_jdd_> Acorn: you could dual-boot if you don't want to lose your current installation of whatever, and have the hard drive space for it
<arvind_k> JonathanEllis, it would be in your bios or remove the cover of the CPU and check for yourself :D
<Acorn> no, it's brand new hard drives, and I need to write an OS CD using the drive in my computer
<Acorn> i suppose i could temporarily install ubuntu then write the image and then install
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis the proc filesystem will give you all that info, I recommend that you have a good browse through it. As for the ram I am not sure exactly (I am currently on XP), so sorry I can't even check for you
<_jdd_> Acorn: also, there may be a switch for loading into ram if you hit f2 or f3 on the boot screen (anyone know off the top of their head?)
<havocstorm> Mechdave, are you sure it's called gstreamer bad and ugly? I can't seem to find it
<Acorn> yeah, i do have 4gb of ram :)
<Soul_Sample> any ideas why would windows 95 installed in virtualbox give a garbled display on first boot?
<Mechdave> havocstorm: one second
<bringatowel> lol yeah Acorn actually you can do that with so much RAM, there is an option somewhere
<AlexExt>  
<Acorn> f2 f3
<JonathanEllis> I know I have 1GB of RAM but I want to check if my machine is seeing it all. An application is running very slowly and I am trying to figure out why.
<Lusule> bringatowel:  what was that program you suggested again?
<AlexExt>  
<_jdd_> Acorn: and other f buttons. might take some reading though
<MatthewV> JonathanEllis, System --> ADministration --> System Monitor may help :)
<Mechdave> havocstorm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer+plugins&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<JonathanEllis> ﻿MatthewV: Thanks
<bringatowel> !envyng | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Mechdave> havocstorm try that url mate
<bringatowel> !envy
<Lusule> bringatowel: thanks
<Miksag1> hey.. um, how do i setup a script or something to run on startup; I need to chmod and chown a directory to make sure all users can access a directory
<jhesketh_> Hi. Does anybody here know any good software for creating and conducting exams with? i.e. Multiple choice questionairs or something (preferably GTK)
<Acorn> !toram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toram
<arvind_k> Miksag1, you need to do that everytime
<Mechdave> Miksag1: You could add a script that is loaded by /etc/profile
<CoolFox> hey, is there a way to set up your scroll bars so that both buttons are on one side?
<Acorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Miksag1> Mechdave: are there doc's on that?
<havocstorm> Mechdave,  GStreamer extra plugins GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set ?
<WildOscar> ubottu i have already installed the drivers and compiz is working fine
<ubottu> WildOscar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Acorn> doesn't sound like you can do it with a normal boot cd
<havocstorm> Mechdave, I think I already have that installed
<Mechdave> Miksag1: arvind_k is right, you usually only need to set permissions once
<bringatowel> jhesketh_, not really sure, but you might want to check out www.edubuntu.org and #edubuntu
<Miksag1> yeah, but the users add files, then another user can't change them
<ajzimmerman> Can someone please help me.
<rgb> clear
<Miksag1> ajzimmerman: i could try?
<arvind_k> Miksag1, oh ok then change the umask value but thats dangerous
<Miksag1> hmm... anything safer?
<arvind_k> !anyone | ajzimmerman
<ubottu> ajzimmerman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ajzimmerman> I'm just trying to change the image for the launcher properties
<_jdd_> Acorn: I'm fairly certain Knoppix has the option if ubuntu doesn't.
<Mechdave> Miksag1: Ok just put in each users .bash_logout file chmod -R o+r /path/to/directory
<arvind_k> miksag1, hmm the script way :) do you want it for all the users??
<WildOscar> Kartagis: I have installed the nvidia drivers as per the how to and compiz running with out any problems, but i the system freezes up every once in a while for aprox 10sec then resumes to be normal, any idea
<ajzimmerman> But, I've already changed the PNG file to SVG, and it's not even showing in the directory
<jigp> we need help roe_ and me..pls..how to connect wireless? acer aspire 4315 laptop...
<rgb> ajzimmerman: Right click > Properties.
<miksag1> yes
<miksag1> all users
<ajzimmerman> rgb: I did, and when I go and look for the image where I put it. It's not there
<arvind_k> Mechdave, how about using rc.local
<ajzimmerman> I've already tried changing it with GIMP, an online service, and some other prog.
<Ayabara> should the Touchpad menu be in preferences by default on my laptop?
<Mechdave> havocstorm: sorry I am fresh out of ideas, as long as your sound card is working properly
<Lusule> bringatowel: envyng doesn't work with my card :(  i seem to have fixed most of the problems now, it's just that i have to reinstall everytime i reboot
<rgb> ajzimmerman: It is there.  You just don't see it in the folder browser.
<ajzimmerman> rgb: correct
<jhesketh_> bringatowel: Thanks, but as far as I know it doesn't come with any testing/exam/quiz softare (Just had another look and couldn't see anything).
<arvind_k> miksag1, what i would personally suggest is adding that command to session of each user ... but then they need to have admin rights i feel
<ajzimmerman> I have show hidden files on too.
<rgb>  . . .
<miksag1> hmm..
<bringatowel> Lusule, that is weird, hmm your card does not sound that old. what do you have to reinstall?
<Lusule> my card isn't old, it's very new
<Afarys_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bringatowel> jhesketh_, hmm well their forum might have some ideas, or try asking in #edubuntu
<_jdd_> ajzimmerman: "sudo updatedb && locate filename" from the terminal, where filename is whatever you named the file, or a portion of it.
<jhesketh_> bringatowel: ok, thanks for your help :)
<Lusule> bringatowel : it seems that though envyng doesn't recognise my card, i can manually choose to use it to install a driver that seems to be the same one i was installing manually
<arvind_k> miksag1, or else when the user adds files then itself change it...
<bringatowel> jhesketh_, also try searching on sourceforge or something, most any software you find there should be compatible
<Mechdave> arvind_k: yes you could use it, I was thinking that if a user changes new files on logout then it is open to less of a security issue
<Mechdave> arvind_k: I think :)
<jhesketh_> bringatowel: yeah, I've been googling and searching on sites for a while :S
<Lusule> bringatowel:  i'm using it's install to see if it does it any better
<havocstorm> Can anyone help me with a audio problem with flash files in firefox?
<arvind_k> Mechdave, yeah correct
<arvind_k> !anyone | havocstorm
<ubottu> havocstorm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<newk> havocstorm: how did u install flash
<miksag1> can i make a script that when files are changed in the directory, it gets automatically fired?
<Mechdave> arvind_k: Or you could write a script to only change files in that directory owned by $USER
<miksag1> also, who should i contact about nick's on this irc network
<bringatowel> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> miksag1: #freenode
<Mechdave> arvind_k: therefore avoiding mistakes
<havocstorm> newk, the extension in ff? yeah
<miksag1> okay thanks pici
<havocstorm> newk, I can see the video fine, just can't hear the audio
<newk> havocstorm: did u install it by synaptic or by the adobe website
<miksag1> is this a mirror for freenode.net?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, is there a file where i can look what processes scripts etc were started on boot time?
<havocstorm> hmm, from firefox when a window poped up, newk
<Mechdave> havocstorm: which flash viewer do you have installed in firefox?
<bringatowel> Acorn, if you just need to burn the install cd, check out www.damnsmalllinux.org
<arvind_k> Mechdave, thats brilliant...suggest that :)
<havocstorm> mechdave, the one from adobe
<Acorn> bringatowel: how will that help?
<bringatowel> ATA_Dark_Shadow, have you checked system>admin>services?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> terminal only :)
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> guess i forgot to mention that
<Mechdave> arvind_khadri: will do
<Mechdave> miksag1: Ok I have a cure for you mate... standby
<Acorn> bringatowel: do you think i could boot it from a memory card in a memory card reader?
<newk> havocstorm: try open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bringatowel> Acorn, sure, if you get a memory card & reader, that will work with Ubuntu live boot too
<Acorn> bringatowel: oh great, i have one :)
<miksag1> okay cool Mechdave
<miksag1> I was thinking bash or cron; but I wouldn't be sure, I haven't used ubuntu (or any other form of linux) for years
 * Miksag1 will brb, fixing nickserv and his nick
<alraune> :quest :  Has anyone tried truecrypt with ubuntu ?
<bringatowel> Acorn, cool check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<locke> I've got a weird problem.. I'm trying to use a particular plugin (libspuEternal.1.41) with epsxe, and when I try to switch to the plugin (I just installed it, it works fine without it in the dir) the program quits saying libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<newk> havocstorm: any luck?
<locke> i'm using 8.04, and doing a search, i see I have libstdc++.so.6.0.9, 5.0.7, and 6
<locke> can I link one of those to the version it wants somehow?
<arvind_k> locke, you will need to install the ones it asks for
<bringatowel> alraune, no, but check out http://www.howtoforge.com/truecrypt-with-gui-on-ubuntu-7.10 if you are having trouble. but id recommend using dm-crypt and luks, or encfs
<locke> arvind_k, how can I do so?
<Miksag1> Mechdave: I'm still here (just letting you know :) )
<havocstorm> Mechdave, newk, thanks for the help
<arvind_k> locke, i wasnt here so can i know what all do you need
<bobthepurple> hello, I'm having a problem with my x61 tablet pc. when I rotate the screen while using desktop effects it will not refresh, or even allow me access to the screen unless I force the session to quit and log on again
<havocstorm> Mechdave, newk, all I needed was a restart
<alraune> Truecrypt: when setting up a container under xp, ubuntu can read,   BUT set up with ubuntu , XP can't read
<Miksag1> wtf? nickservs odd with my nick..
<bobthepurple> it's not just with desktop effects either, xrandr does the same
<newk> havocstorm: good ya got it sorted
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, what video card?
<alraune> bringatowel : using encfs, but want to share external drives with ubuntu and xp
<newk> has anyone got compiz plugins lik atlantis2 and snow effect workin?
<FTB> Hmm?
<locke> arvind_k, I'm trying to use a plugin with epsxe (PS1 emulator) because since I enabled hardware accel I lost sound, and I'm trying to use a different sound plugin, but since I put the plugin in the dir, it crashes when I try to use it
<spider> quelqu'un parle français ici
<ndf> hi guys... does anyone here know if there's some sort of alsa eq i can get at? or will i have to download some sort of sound manager
<miksag1> XD.. no wonder, this is a mirror..
<havocstorm> newk, is there a program similar to onenote on ubuntu
<bobthepurple> intel 950 or 850 chipset as far as I know
<locke> arvind_k, basically, I think I just need to install libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 somehow
<bazhang> !fr | spider
<ubottu> spider: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<spider> quelqu'un parle français ici
<bobthepurple> je parle francais un peut
<locke> I'm on google and ubuntuforums right now as well
<legend2440> jhesketh_: http://www.linux.com/articles/46621
<newk> havocstorm: im not familar wit onenote but from a quick google its just a nottakin app is it ?
<ronin12345> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<havocstorm> newk, yeah
<bringatowel> alraune, hmm maybe check out freeotfe.org or boot from ubuntu livecd on windows systems
<locke> I'm installing apt-file now to see if I can find it
<newk> havocstorm: im not sure i not a big note taker, but try applications-> accessories-> tomboy notes
<jhesketh_> legend2440: Thanks. It's a little too manual for my use case, but that is rather interesting to know. I may look at implementing something along those lines if I can't find anything else suitable
<havocstorm> well, I'm off. See you everyone
<havocstorm> thanks for all the help newk, Mechdave
<bobthepurple> i've been reading both the ubuntu and compiz forums to no avail, no-one seem to have the same problem, or mayb just describe it the same way
<locke> apt-file isnt very verbose with what its doing during update is it?
<vin_> hi all im a bit haveing trouble seting up my partitions any  help would be gratly appreciated
<bobthepurple> vin_ what problems
<bobthepurple> ?
<alraune> bringatowel : lol, and then can't acces encrypted win drive, lol
<neukirch> y
<Lusule> bringatowel: that envyng thing worked in the end, thanks!  sorry i made it so difficult!
<alraune> bringatowel :  FreeOTFE looks nice, do you know in which country it's developed ?
<bringatowel> Lusule, hehe good to hear :D
<bobthepurple> does anyone know of the problem I'm having?when I rotate the screen while using desktop effects or xrandr it will not refresh, or even allow me access to the screen unless I force the session to quit and log on again
<bringatowel> alraune, maybe run truecrypt on windows, and encfs and truecrypt on ubuntu. no idea about the country :/
<locke> gah, cant find libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 on packages.ubuntu.com
<violet> Genesis
<indra> good day
<seisen> did you just look for libstdc++
<indra> i was wish learn how compile custom kernel
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, do you have restricted drivers enabled?
<bobthepurple> yes
<seisen> !custom kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<vin_> im geting a failed  to crate a file system window that reads  the ext 3 file system creation in part~ #1 of scsi1 (0.0.0) (sda) failed
<neiliob1973> need help configuring HP 920-c printer.  I have reinstalled anything related to HP printing from the Package Mgr, and I still get blank pages. (test page prints beautifully, though?!?!?!)
<bobthepurple> restricted drivers are enabled but are only running the driver for my virtual machine
<alraune> bringatowel : its strange , that i can't acces a truecrypt-container done in ubuntu from windows, so always have to create them on a win machine
<locke> oh, i think i found it
<Alien15> Hui
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, are drivers for your video card shown as available? might want to try installing envyng and -gtk
<bringatowel> !envyng | bobthepurple
<ubottu> bobthepurple: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<bobthepurple> bringatowel the drivers are shown as available, what does envyng do?
<Alien15> Can help me someonei need components for a good gamer PC??????
<levander> envy is that thing that installs the nvidia driver, right?
<locke> YESSS got it
<JuzzyD> Oh man, I hope someone can help me out here.
<bringatowel> alraune, it might not be practical, but also you could use QEMU to run a virtual linux inside windows, or vice versa
<miksag1> Mechdave: hey, I've got it worked out.. although, I need to add it for each user
<indra> can anybody reason why sould i build custom kernel
<JuzzyD> I have this new mp3 player. One of those iPod touch look alikes that are all the rage all over ebay.
<IdleOne> !envy | levander
<ubottu> levander: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<miksag1> shouldn't matter though
<yakobmatrix> can anyone tell me how to send email through command line?
<Alien15> Some one FROM GERMAN
<bringatowel> !DE | Alien15
<ubottu> Alien15: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JuzzyD> Of course I cant run the windows software to convert video files that came with it, so Im trying to copy as many settings as I can from the supplied demo avi that plays on there, and man am I failing badly.
<vin_> brb
<Alien15> juhu
<JuzzyD> I really don't want to run windows just to convert videos :(
<levander> yakobmatrix: install the mailx or mailutils package, then use the 'mail' command.  You have to have the postfix package installed to (postfix is the program that handles delivering and receiving mail behind the scenes, the 'mail' command just talks to postfix).
<_jdd_> JuzzyD: what format do you need to convert from?
<alraune> encrypt usb drive on win machine, so then i can access from both systems, would have been great to have known before (copying...35 min)
<neiliob1973> ﻿need help configuring HP 920-c printer.  I have reinstalled anything related to HP printing from the Package Mgr, and I still get blank pages. (test page prints beautifully, though?!?!?!)
<Illuzionz> Hello all, i have a question about the game Enemy Territory, when i start the game, i dont have any sound. My sound works for audio and online videos, but not in ET, any ideas?
<indra> or using mutt
<JuzzyD> Well, it's some sort of avi file, in the properties it says xvid.
<indra> mutt is very good mail client
<sehej> I had a dual-monitor setup working (ATI card) with the xorg-driver-fglrx installed and made the mistake of opening the ATI control panel.. I deactivated my 2nd monitor and now I can't get it working again. I even reinstalled the drivers completely and restored the exact xorg.conf that was working previously.. any ideas?
<_jdd_> JuzzyD: rather, have you tried opening it in vlc?
<yakobmatrix> levander: I am a bit confuse, how can I configure it? is there any link that I can followed
<montamer> how can i enable support for sata and hda in kernel compilation??? (which options do i have to enable)
<Illuzionz> Hello all, i have a question about the game Enemy Territory, when i start the game, i dont have any sound. My sound works for audio and online videos, but not in ET, any ideas?
<JuzzyD> Sorry, I somehow left.
<bobthepurple> bringatowel i've got -gtk, my graphics card isn't ati or nvidea, it's intel, so would envyng work?
<ndf> hi guys... does anyone here know if there's some sort of alsa eq i can get at? or will i have to download some sort of sound manager
<_jdd_> JuzzyD: have you tried opening it in vlc? 90% of the time, videos will just play.
<locke> how can I make a libSDL.so that links to libSDL-1.2.so.0
<sehej> any ideas on my problem (above, second monitor stopped working after messing with ATI catalyst control panel)?
<bobthepurple> sehej try reinstalling catalyst?
<JuzzyD> _jdd_ The demo file opens fine with mplayer, and I can create a file that I can't tell the difference between
<JuzzyD> by encoding with mencoder, but it won't play on the mp4 player.
<_jdd_> ohhhh.
<LimCore> hello
<JuzzyD> Is there some sort of app that can give me all the finicky details about an avi file?
<LimCore> why the f- ubuntu starts kmail in background without asking me?
<sehej> bobthepurple: I reinstalled xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control (with no success), anything else?
<alraune> JuzzyD: did you try vlc _jdd) ?
<LimCore> JuzzyD: partially: file, mplayer
<Mechdave> Whoa... my BASH is sooooo rusty
<sehej> bobthepurple: oh, and restored my old xorg.conf that was working
<_jdd_> JuzzyD: will the mp4 player _only_ play mp4s?
<bobthepurple> sehej bugger, have you updated your graphics driver to the newest?
<alraune> LimCore:are u using kmail ?
<KoolD> Hey all,tried to play Nexuiz with a joypad then started getting a problem  The game just rotates... It works well if i disable joypad but the prob starts when i join it.. (the joypad works on windows)
<JuzzyD> Nope, it's playing an avi file, that when I go into properties claims to be an xvid file
<_jdd_> JuzzyD: http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/08/30/ipod-video-howto
<sehej> bobthepurple: well, i'm just using aptitude so I should get the newest, or the same as I had previously anyways
<LimCore> alraune: yes
<sehej> only installed it a few weeks ago
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, oops it seems not, has anyone on ubuntuforums.org posted about the drivers for your card?
<JuzzyD> But it must be some weird variation, because it won't play my xvid files!
<VagaStorm> I instaled ubuntu latest, and when I booted it told me it whanted ati drivers, since I ahve an ati card, but when I boot back up my screen just says "out of ramge"
 * LimCore bitchslaps someone for making applications start silently and connect to inet without question... what is this, windows?
<sidewalk> how do i edit pdf files in Ubuntu?
<alraune> could install BUM, Boot up manager, to see where/why it's started
<bobthepurple> bringatowel no one on ubuntuforums seems to be having the same problem, I've tried updating drivers, full reinstall, full wipe and reinstall... I still get the same problem
<alraune> LimCore: could install BUM, Boot up manager, to see where/why it's started
<_jdd_> also, what make and model is the mp4 player
<bringatowel> KoolD, see if you can calibrate the pad in system>pref>mouse or something
<sehej> catalyst control center must leave some crap behind even after removing fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx.. any takers on what that might be?
<LimCore> alraune: I would guess it is started by kde probably
<modoc> Is there a way to edit the sudoers file without using sudo or mounting with a LiveCD?  I have a parse error in my sudoers file.
<Lusule> on a lighter subject:  which is the best browser to use?  I default to firefox but I've heard good things about opera...
<alraune> LimCore: maybe configured to fetch mail automatically ?
<bobthepurple> sehej can't tell you why, have you checked the forums/
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, hmm so other people with the same card have no problems?
<BoltClock> Lusule: personally i dont like opera on linux. not even 9.51. firefox just feels more like a browser to me for some reason.
<LimCore> alraune: well yes, but I didnt configure kmail (gui application) to START without asking me
<BoltClock> Lusule: but it is amazing on windoze
<BoltClock> though of course i still use firefox
<bobthepurple> bringatowel there are bug reports about the problem but no concrete fixes
<bringatowel> modoc, try hitting esc at boot loader, and choose recovery console or something
<bobthepurple> bringatowel and the bug reports aren't for the x61, they're for all sorts of machines including x series and others
<fo2sh> hi guys i've downloaded firefox 3 on ubuntu gutsy via synaptic package manager and its to restart firefox, i did so but still launching the old version!!!!! thanks in advance
<``Cube> does anyone use ubuntu on an eee pc?
<alraune> LimCore:start at bootup ? or just any random time?
<crm56> hi i want to mute the start-up sound for all users. How can i do it?
<bringatowel> BoltClock, Opera is pretty nice imho, its faster than FF in a few cases, but still FF3 is my fave
<BoltClock> bringatowel: yup, opera is blazingly fast
<Pici> LimCore: I'm pretty sure KDE saves sessions by default
<alraune> Lusule : pm
<bringatowel> fo2sh, might try rebooting
<seisen> it does Pici
<BoltClock> firefox still beats everything else in terms of the feel of a browser
<bobthepurple> crm56 turn off the start up sound in the preferences menu
<BoltClock> bringatowel: plus its free software :)
<fo2sh> i rebooted but the same problem :(
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, yikes sounds frustrating, sorry not really sure what else to suggest, maybe it is an issue with the monitor (screen) driver?
<Smegzor> How do I fix this sound problem?  I just used Audacity and now all sounds my computer makes sound like chipmunks.  How do I restart my sound daemon?
<ocr> I have problems upgrading my ubuntu 8.04 remote server. It seg faults on upgrade (http://pastie.org/233667) with 51 not fully installed packages. I have tried the usual (apt-get -f install/remove, dpkg --force-all -i /var/.../pkg.deb/-r groff-base, aptitude self-upgrade, etc...) suggestions?
<ocr> no iLOM on the server, so cannot update remotely..
<crm56> bobthepurple i want do it for all the users
<negge> Smegzor: you mean the sound sounds distorted?
<LimCore> Pici: I close kmail before I quit kde
<bobthepurple> bringatowel that's possible except how would I fix that?
<Smegzor> really sped up.
<bobthepurple> crm56 do it for each user
<crm56> it is too much time
<JuzzyD> Alright, different approach. If I want some more details about an avi file than what I see when I right click -> properties, how would I go about it?
<crm56> and i dont want use change the pass for each user\
<ocr> I imagine its a libc/kernel issue, but I can't even install a newer kernel due to the failed installed packages (current kernel: 2.6.19-4-server)
<neiliob1973> still no one knows about HP printer problems?
<Smegzor> i'm not talking about the output from audacity either.  this affects my whole system after using audacity.  its a big but I don't know exactly where its coming from.
<bringatowel> BoltClock, yup which is nice, but FF has the best plugins, Opera needs to go open source because that can be really important too ;)
<Smegzor> er  bug
<bobthepurple> crm56 there's an option to mute all system sounds somewhere, give that a shot for root
<BoltClock> bringatowel: :)
<Ayabara> anyone? my touchpad went loco after I upgraded the bios on my dell laptop, and I need help fixing it.
<BoltClock> bringatowel: anyway lets not get offtopic
<LimCore> Pici: ubuntu should incode more debuging tools, for users to find out what is going on
<ikonia> ocr: why do you think it is a libc/kernel issue, have you changed the version of libc or the kernel from the ubuntu packages versions ?
<sidewalk> can anyone recommend an application in Ubuntu for editing PDF files?
<LimCore> include
<``Cube> does anyone have a eee?
<negge> JuzzyD: have you tried tovid?
<negge> ``Cube: I do
<ikonia> LimCore: you can install debugging tools
<bobthepurple> sidewalk define edit
<pmpaco> Hello everyone
<JuzzyD> Nope, what is tovid?
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, check if you can see the model of the screen, and find more info that way, or try to see if there is a more generic driver that would work (just guessing)
<sidewalk> bobthepurple: edit text in an existing PDF file
<negge> JuzzyD: it's similar to GSpot for Windows
<negge> apt-get install tovid should do the trick
<negge> JuzzyD: http://forum.videohelp.com/topic296052.html
<``Cube> negge: what os?
<pmpaco> Does anyone have experience with an Apple Keyboard?
<negge> ``Cube: Ubuntu 7.10
<bringatowel> sidewalk, check out xpdf or pdfedit it depends on the file
<LimCore> ikonia: I ment for the os, not gdb etf
<ikonia> LimCore: you can install them
<``Cube> negge: how did you install it?
<ikonia> LimCore: what tools are you missing ?
<bobthepurple> sidewalk xpdf is my tool of choice
<LimCore> sidewalk: if there isnt any, try using windows tool in wine
<sooli> Hi all!
<negge> ``Cube: I made a bootable USB pen and installed it using the alternate CD
<LimCore> bobthepurple: it allows actuall editing?
<sidewalk> LimCore: which windows tool? ;-)
<LimCore> sidewalk: dunno, there must be some
<JuzzyD> Thankyou!
<wigren> hi all! im trying to set up the computers at work (win 2000, xp) to access my /home via samba. i have samba installed and when i go to places>network i see "mike-laptop" and am able to access my share. but when i go to any of the windows PCs i get the error "the network path was not found"
<_jdd_> JuzzyD: I second the recommendation of tovid - i did some work with it about a year ago, it's very easy to use.
<bringatowel> sidewalk, windows pdf editor is proprietary adobe product
<JuzzyD> That way I should at least be able to compare the file that works with the one that doesn't. See where Im going wrong
<bobthepurple> Limcore last time I used it I belive so, I haven't had to edit a pdf without xjournal in a while though
<bringatowel> wigren, try to figure out the IP address of the Linux computer, and use that instead of the computer name
<puppetmaster> hello Everyone, My ubuntu freezes wile I watching movies or downloading anything
<puppetmaster> ?
<ocr> ikonia: due to the numerous segfaults :)
<pmpaco> Does anyone have experiences with an Apple Keyboard?
<ocr> ikonia: no gdb installed so cannot verify the dumps
<Smegzor> hmm.  logging out might fix my sound problem.  brb
<ikonia> ocr: have you changed the libc and kernel versions at all from the install ?
<Lusule> is it possible to get my ubuntu machine to operate on a windows network so i can see other computers in the household?
<ikonia> Lusule: totally
<ocr> ikonia: not that i know (but the server seems to have some time been upgraded from 7.10)
<ikonia> Lusule: samba was meant for that
<arvind_khadri> !samba | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> ocr: is it just apt thats failing
<bringatowel> Lusule, check out PyNeighborhood as well
<Lusule> thanks :)
<ocr> ikonia: don't know yet, theres not much installed on the server (it's used as dom0)
<ikonia> ocr: try a few other things,
<ocr> ikonia: but trivial stuff seem to work fine
<RootChaos> whats the correct syntax for /etc/network/interfaces to set the NIC to 100Mb full duplex ?
<ikonia> ocr: what about ldd, can you run ldd against apt and dpkg ?
<Smegzor> yay!  logging off did fix my super sped up sounds problem :D
<bobthepurple> sidewalk http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-linux-pdf-writer.html as well as http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit should be what you want
<Illuzionz> how do i install icon themes?
<Illuzionz> i have downloaded a theme, but now i need to install it
<bringatowel> bobthepurple, community.livejournal.com/xjournal ?
<arvind_khadri> puppetmaster, see the system log after rebooting for the cause of freezing
<puppetmaster> how do I do that
<puppetmaster> ?
<bringatowel> yeah pdfedit is good
<pmpaco> Boot failes in case of a connected Apple Alu Keyboard. Have anyone some experiences?
<wigren> bringatowel, i have the ip. should i type it in the address bar. im sorry im bad with windows
<Smegzor> there appears to be a sound bug related to using audacity with pulse audio (somehow).  i'll test it and file a bug report later.  time for bed.
<bringatowel> !themes-install | Illuzionz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themes-install
<bringatowel> !themes | Illuzionz
<ubottu> Illuzionz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bringatowel> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Illuzionz> i know where to find themes, but how to install?
<bobthepurple> bringatowel i believe so
<ocr> ikonia: yeah, see !paste
<ocr> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Illuzionz> is it like the visual themes, just drag and drop ?
<phimic> i have a little problem with ubuntu 8.04 server
<ocr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27472/
<phimic> i installed the xen kernel and after that my server does not come up
<``Cube> negge: was it easy? just like installing the normal version? also, why don't you have 8.04?
<bringatowel> wigren, yep go to start -> run then type the IP, it should load or prompt for username/pass
<phimic> i use a software raid md0 device
<bringatowel> !changethemes | Illuzionz
<ubottu> Illuzionz: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<frold> what is the best mail alternative to evolution - I need a mail client with a easy spamfighter...
<negge> ``Cube: it took me several hours to get a working bootable usb drive, somehow most versions failed sometime in the installation depending on how you created the disc
<microwaver> frold, thunderbird perhaps?
<vinilios_at_work> im trying to prepare an ubuntu image file to copy it to several cf disks is there any way to install grub inside the image ?
<leonel_> frold: thunderbird
<pmpaco> Boot failes in case of a connected Apple Alu Keyboard. Have anyone some experiences?
<negge> ``Cube: and not much works out of the box, you'll have to tweak quite a lot in order to get it working, but once you get it it works perfectly
<puppetmaster> how do I open system log?
<``Cube> holy crap
<``Cube> negge: would it work with a usb optical drive?
<AndrewMohawk> is there a way to make an ubuntu custom install? ie, without gnome/extra stuff and just a few key things i need (perl/python/tomcat/apache), and if so, what sizes should i expect
<negge> ``Cube: I use 7.10 'cause it's way faster than 8.04 on that computer, I can have full effects in Compiz and everything
<ocr> how do I force grub to boot a particular kernel? simply smack it at the end of "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" in grub/menu.lst? :) (sanity check)
<enzotib> ﻿/msg alis list *tex*
<negge> ``Cube: yes if you got one that's the easiest way
<frold> microwaver: and leonel_ do you know if its possible to import old emails mbox-format? I did expiort them in mbox format from evolution
<johny> mmm I tried to use vmware server to make a virtual machine runnjng, but it did not work, then I tried virtual box and it just worked fine without any complication
<ikonia> ocr: very interesting
<LimCore> is there any time set on officially announcing ubuntu as a failed project?
<LimCore> since monts important application is unusable totally (recordmydesktop)
<louie_> what is the diffrent between bin and sbin
<LimCore> *months, despite bug reports and debugging
<alraune> ``cube : I got a working 8.04 on USB, but not every machine boots it
<bringatowel> ocr, not sure but you can try kgrubeditor or qtgrubeditor
<ikonia> LimCore: you've been asked and warned many times about your pointless rantings, either participate in the channel, or don't, it's your call
<negge> LimCore: you call Ubuntu a failure just because some random app sucks?:D
<bringatowel> LimCore, what's wrong with recordmydesktop?
<ocr> bringatowel: no X forwarding :>
<Simotempler> hi there - is firestarter firewall available for xp also as I have a dual boot
<ocr> (It's remote)
<JuzzyD> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<microwaver> frold, you can find it on http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq
<LimCore> negge: no, because application that allows you to record how to use ubuntu (cruciall for making tutorials for new users) stoped working, and noone is fixing that (just provide the old version probably)
<_jdd_> puppetmaster: logs generally reside in /var/log . you're probably looking for something like "less /var/log/messages"
<bringatowel> ocr, run it on your local system, and see what changes it makes :D
<microwaver> frold, mbox is mentioned there several times.
<louie_> <ikonia>what is the diffrent between bin and sbin
<``Cube> alraune: usb stick?
<LimCore> ikonia: I am participating by looking for a solution for this, uhm, success
<ikonia> ocr: I've not got a 8.04 server to hand to check this at his moment, but the linking to libc.so.6 to /lib/tls based libraries seems odd
<negge> LimCore: I'm sure there are other "record my desktop" apps than the one you're talking about
<alraune> ``cube : yes
<LimCore> bringatowel: it hangs and doesnt create output file
<ikonia> LimCore: ranting about it being a failed project is not participating
<bringatowel> LimCore, doesnt RMD work ok?
<LimCore> negge: no.
<frold> thank you micro
<leonel> frold: maybe this can help http://www.kravlor.com/node/15
<pmpaco> Boot failes in case of a connected Apple Alu Keyboard. Have anyone some experiences?
<frold> thank you microwaver
<``Cube> alraune: omg, im talking about usb optical drives, for pcs that don't have one
<``Cube> alraune: thanks a lot, but this isn't exactly what I wanted ;)
<LimCore> bringatowel: whats that
<bringatowel> LimCore, recordmydesktop
<alraune> ``cube : can also install from this, much faster than cd...
<Hobbsee> LimCore: did you try byzanz or istanbul?
<LimCore> bringatowel: it hangs
<``Cube> alraune: like a live cd?
<Hobbsee> looks like both of them fulfil the same purpose.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: istanbul creates holarious quality files
<LimCore> *spelling
<alraune> ``cube : yep
<AndrewMohawk> is there a way to make an ubuntu custom install? ie, without gnome/extra stuff and just a few key things i need (perl/python/tomcat/apache), and if so, what sizes should i expect
<``Cube> alraune: is there any option for a stick with only 256 mb?
<ikonia> ocr: have a look at lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 please
<wigren> bringatowel, start > run 192.168.0.15 tells me it cant find a file named 192..... etc. I tried to run smb://192.168.0.15. it returns with an error that smb has no associated programs
<JuzzyD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27473/ <----- I really can't understand this!
<LimCore> Hobbsee:  aptitude search byzang | wc -l    0
<bringatowel> ocr, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Configuration
<LimCore> erm. wait
<Hobbsee> LimCore: fail.
<microwaver> frold, no problem at all
<vanityvertigo> AndrewMohawk, yeah there is. You might also want to consider making a command line install and building up from there.
<alraune> ``cube : not with ubuntu, though maybe the netinstaller, but there are smaller distros (i.E. damn small linux or dsl)
<ocr> ikonia: it looks legit though (libc, after a quick strings comparison)
<AndrewMohawk> vanityvertigo: fantastic, thats what i was looking for
<LimCore> Hobbsee:  byzanz-record - record your desktop session to an animated GIF    - gif? fail.
<AndrewMohawk> would u say its better then using say slackware for this?
<``Cube> alraune: so it's basically better to get a 2gb stick and do it that way?
<vanityvertigo> Yeah, you want to download the Alternate Install CD
<_jdd_> AndrewMohawk: There isn't an easy way right now as far as I know. I've got a suggesstion at brainstorm ( http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11140/ ) for implementing something like that though (so maybe someday).
<alraune> ``cube : but usb 1G is very cheap nowadays, hu ?
<``Cube> negge: what eee do you have?
<bringatowel> wigren, oops err its //ipaddress (two // before IP)
<ikonia> ocr: no doubt, but I'm wondering if you have a security package installed of some sorts thats now using /lib/tls as none of the 6.06 and 7.10 servers I can see currently are using /lib/tls - they are all going straight to /lib
<``Cube> alraune: yea, that's true
<ikonia> ocr: something like appamor
<ikonia> ocr: just thinking out loud, nothing else
<ocr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2008-05-13 22:58 /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.7.so
<LimCore> istanbul produces horrible quality ogg,  byzanz produce gif (lol?),  recordmydesktop doesnt produce anything(hangs, for movies > 10 sec) since months.
<LimCore> any other workaround that works, Hobbsee?
<alraune> ``cube : 1 G is enough for the standard 700MB cd image, but as a live system not much home left than..
<vanityvertigo> AndrewMohawk, no Ubuntu command line install still has some bloat, I'd recomend Arch Linux if you want something faster and lighter
<ocr> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1364388 2008-04-05 01:39 /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.7.so
<vanityvertigo> Although be prepared to do some of the configuration by hand
<ikonia> ocr: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2008-04-29 15:29 /lib/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.7.so
<Hobbsee> LimCore: not so far.  you're running an intel graphics driver, i presume?
<LimCore> Hobbsee: nvidia
<LimCore> it succeedes on both nvidia and intell, as in my bug report
<``Cube> alraune: okok
<alraune> ``cube : with help of google it took me 8h to figure it out cd>usb, though all machines support booting usb, 2 don't come up with stick
<``Cube> alraune: oh
<Hobbsee> LimCore: running the binary driver?
<ocr> ikonia: yeah thats there aswell.. same date as the tls one (but 15minutes younger)
<AndrewMohawk> thanks vanityvertigo
<LimCore> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> LimCore: and define 'succeeds' here?
<Ken> Hi, anyone can help me, I can't finish ubuntu-desktop-live-cd installation.
<AndrewMohawk> well atm we are customising a slackware by hand
<ocr> actually only 1 minute younger
<Ken> Screen freeze after loaded kernel.
<ikonia> ocr: let me see if I can get an 8.04 server up to check this
<vanityvertigo> You're welcome AndrewMohawk
<JuzzyD> Would the fact I have only done a single pass affect whether it plays on the mp4 player?
<ikonia> ocr: to me, that looks a little odd
<LimCore> Hobbsee: its more optimistic approach to naming "doesnt work at all - hangs for movies > ~10 seconds, as in my bug report with debugging + gdb + strace.. someone FIX IT PLEASE"
<alraune> ``Cube : ubuntu forum is hosting good howtos for that
 * LimCore builds from source
<_jdd_> JuzzyD: I don't think so.
<ocr> ikonia: seems like the culprit may be an update of ubuntu on 04/05 that updated
<ocr> libc + libc/tls
<``Cube> alraune: yea.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: that's a bug in the application itself.  have you reported it with the people who make recordmydesktop?
<``Cube> alraune: thanks a lot!
<shah> hi wols
<LimCore> Hobbsee: not yet; Why not downgrade?
<alraune> ``Cube : that'ssss for..
<LimCore> old versin was ok
<wigren> bringatowel, that did the trick and i've mapped it as a network drive. thanks so much
<Hobbsee> LimCore: because it's a bug in the application triggered by the later X.
<ikonia> ocr: is that from your dpkg log
<``Cube> alraune: huh??
<Hobbsee> LimCore: as you would have found, if you'd googled the error.
<rraj-be> If i want to post a new wiki to ubuntuwiki where can i post
<LimCore> in all versions?
<ocr> ikonia: will check. 1 sec
<Hobbsee> LimCore: http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=10&p=4040 and such
<alraune> ``Cube : that's the Channel for :)
<LimCore> lol, the forum title there also is "failure" heh
<JuzzyD> I cant seem to find any documentation on the flags that can be used under twolameopts with mencoder.
<Hobbsee> JuzzyD: i presume you tried man mencoder?
<fo2sh> i'm looking for an alternative editor to Dreamweaver with code completion and highlighting...any suggestions?  thanks in advance :)
<curtis> does anyone know if there is a guide for k3b?
<LimCore> Hobbsee:   LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1  recordmydesktop   does not help
<JuzzyD> Yeah, sort of. I've checked the online man page because it's easier to search and scroll though
<m1r> fo2sh: check kompozer
<JuzzyD> and it's not mentioned at all in the entire page
<Hobbsee> LimCore: no, no it doesn't.  how about reading *all* the page, not just looking for bits of code.
<fo2sh> thanks mlr
<LimCore> Hobbsee: as an user I would be happy to avoid need to read long pages; but ok
<ocr> ikonia: no, dist-upgrade was run on install date (2007-10-15, then 2008-07-13, then I tried today)
<ikonia> ocr: Hmmm, I'm just not convinced by that library change
<ikonia> ocr: I need to get an 8.04 box to check it out
<LimCore> Hobbsee: so its fault of driver developers?
<m1r> ikonia: hello
<JuzzyD> The only difference between the file that works and the one that doesnt is the audio sample rate..
<ocr> ikonia: it's not really an important machine, it's not in use, just a blade among hundreds of others, but i don't really want to go to the datacentre and format it :>
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<JuzzyD> And I can't seem to find a way to change it
<marcules> hi ^^
<ocr> and theres no mgmt module in that bladecenter :>
<Hobbsee> LimCore: so it's the fault of the application itself.  i thought i said to read the page...
<ikonia> ocr: it would be interesting to understand why it's happened also
<ocr> ikonia: probably some half assed admin who twarted it two days ago, then reported it to me today :>
<ocr> shows only root login with ssh-key :>
<ocr> so cannot castrate anyone :)
<ikonia> ocr: tut tut, root endabled ssh
<Hobbsee> LimCore: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=783851
<Hobbsee> LimCore: new version has the fix.
<CanOfRats> hi all. im having a problem tarrign things.....i navigated to inside a folder and did "tar -cvf * tarredfile.tgz"   but it doest work...syas it cant find tarred.tgz or something. am i using the tar command wrong?
<ocr> ikonia: no worries, it's in a development network unavailable from the net :)
<gbls> can of rats: wrong way
<Hobbsee> LimCore: which is in intrepid
<CanOfRats> ?
<CanOfRats> wat i do wrong?
<ikonia> ocr: if you keep it around for a few hours while I sort out this 8.04 box I'd be interested in working it through a little more
<gbls> tar cvf tarfilename.tar file1 file2 etc
<AMDpenguin> !hammer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammer
<AMDpenguin> !hammerfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammerfs
<CanOfRats> oh lol thanks
<gbls> np
<Bastaaa> !seen Nicely
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen nicely
<ocr> ikonia: i'll probably just update grub, i see there is a new kernel installed just not enabled.. if that boots i may not have to go to the datacentre :)
<Hobbsee> !seen | Bastaaa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen
<Bastaaa> o
<Bastaaa> Ok
<Bagualas> Any one know how to solve the internal mic problem (audio MCP67) notebook HP
<Hobbsee> hm
<Bastaaa> who know how i create free eggdrop
<ikonia> ocr: ok
<Hobbsee> Bastaaa: /msg nickserv info foo
<ndf> Bastaaa: find a free shell that allows irc
<Bastaaa> where
<ndf> google
<ndf> =)
<banisterfiend> hey guys, what's the name of the best music player for gnome?
<gbls> hey i got a question about samba. I got it running (i think ) but I cant get my windows box to see it - any ideas?
<Bastaaa> not work
<gbls> was working before
<_ruben> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bastaaa> i create shell acc
<ndf> what?
<ndf> google doesnt work?
<ndf> what are you talking about
<Bastaaa> but i don't know where i onstall
<Bastaaa> no no
<Bastaaa> work google
<Bastaaa> but
<ndf> no you dont install a shell
<FloodBot1> Bastaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraune> <banisterfiend : I like amarok
<agentpugsly> is it possible that a webcam without drivers installed could report garble instead of not working at all?
<Bastaaa> ./msg nickserv info foo
<banisterfiend> alraune: good, is it better than 'rhythm box' (i dont like rhythm box very much)
<Bastaaa> what is this
<ndf> banisterfiend: what's wrong with rhythmbox?
<banisterfiend> ok well what's a known and popular GOOD music player for gnome then?
<Bastaaa> ./msg nickserv info foo
<Bastaaa> what is this
<ocr> ikonia: The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<Hobbsee> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kartagis> rhythmbox
<ocr> ikonia: crossing fingers ;)
<alraune> <banisterfiend : vlc is not so comfortable, but has lots of codecs onboard
<Hobbsee> Bastaaa: it's the command that you probably wanted to use, instead of what you entered.
<vanityvertigo> banisterfiend, there's Exaile that tries to be a GTK based Amarok
<Bastaaa> who know any good free shell site
<vanityvertigo> Not quite as good though
<ikonia> ocr: ok
<banisterfiend> vanityvertigo: which one do you use you?
<Kartagis> Bastaaa: to get information about a nick
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi. Does anyone know an irc channel where I can ask questions about upgrading my processor?
<gbls> hey i got a question about samba. I got it running (i think ) but I cant get my windows box to see it - any ideas?
<Lusule> i'm having some problems with msttcorefonts that's causing problems with installing samba - anyone know why/what to do about it?
<Bastaaa> who know any good free shell site is my question
<vanityvertigo> banisterfiend, I use Exaile or Audacious mainly
<banisterfiend> ndf: it's just not as easy to use as what im used to in windows, like media player or winamp
<Bastaaa> whoooo Please on my pwt
<ndf> it's easier than wmp
<ndf> does all te same things
<ndf> searching library etc
<alraune> JonathanEllis :google for hardwareforum or overclocking
<vanityvertigo> banisterfiend, then go for Audacious
<Bastaaa> No
<vanityvertigo> Very similar to winamp
<banisterfiend> vanityvertigo: thanks, can i just aptget it?
<vanityvertigo> Yepp
<JonathanEllis> alraune: Thanks
<bringatowel> gbls, find out what the IP address is of the Linux system, and go to start->run in windows and type //ipaddress
<legend2440> JonathanEllis:   ##hardware
<gbls> bringatowel: ok hang on
<banisterfiend> vanityvertigo: thanks ill check it out
<vanityvertigo> banisterfiend, np
<JuzzyD> *sigh* Why is there always some hurdle that prevents me from using ubuntu or any other linux os as my desktop.
<bringatowel> JuzzyD, what is the problem?
<agentpugsly> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/385/61me9.jpg  that kinda garble
<gbls> bringatowel: nope - it comes up but doesnt show any shared folders - I recently switched from Gnome to KDE - could that have an effect?
<Lusule> anyone able to help me with a problem installing msttcorefonts?
<JuzzyD> I cant work out how to prep video for my mp4 player. It's a no name brand and the software doesn't run under wine since it apparently requires DX9.
<gaelfx> gnomefeak: do you remember what you told me earlier today about compiz?
<m1r> JuzzyD: check for Cinelerra or Kino ?
<gbls> bringatowel: actually how DO i share out a folder with samba - the gui doesnt seem to do it
<bringatowel> gbls, try //user@ip
<ndf> bringatowel: you mean //user:pass@ip
<legend2440> JuzzyD: WinFf is a frontend for ffmpeg that converts video   http://www.winff.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=29
<JuzzyD> Im having a look at them now thanks.
<gaelfx> ok, my internet is running at 1/10th what it should and compiz is not the problem, can anyone help me fix this?
<bringatowel> ndf, either one, just to make sure it is not logging in as guest user
<JuzzyD> My main problem legend2440 is I cant work out what is wrong with the format of the file ive created
<gbls> bringatowel: nope that doesnt change the user - I'm pretty certain that it is logging in with a priviledged account
<bringatowel> gbls, havent used samba in a while, there should be a shared folders setting somewhere, you can try gsambad to configure it
<m1r> JuzzyD: address people who u talking to as u see this is busy chanell and people cant follow you
<dasy2k1> !u | m1r
<ubottu> m1r: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<JuzzyD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27473/ Is the output of my test file, and the demo file that came with the player using idvid
<bringatowel> gbls, it does change the user, its up to you what access permissions would be best, also try using the windows attach network drive wizard
<m1r> dasy2k1: ok
<gaelfx> ok, if anyone can see this, could someone please respond?
<alraune> quest : is there a special channel for irc-related questions ?
<trakinas> mandana: morning!
<trakinas> alraune: #help, #irc
<gbls> bringatowel: I just did a smbtree and can see all the folders that i should be able to see so that is working at least - maybe you are right
<unavailable> i am responding
<trakinas> alraune: but what is your quesntion
<trakinas> ?
<gaelfx> thanks
<unavailable> yep
<prodigel> Hi all. I have exported files and on every line a semicolon is missing. How can I add that automatically?
<alraune> trakinas :thanks, some tecs, wrong channel here, join #irc
<Lusule> i'm trying to set up samba so i can share files on the network - i've reached a bit in the guide where it says i need root priviledges, but they're locked... how do i implement the line specified?
<bringatowel> gbls, thats good, probably changing from gde to kde would not cause problems, for config there are options you can change
<trakinas> Lusule: sudo -s or try with sudo only, without the s
<gaelfx> I connect to the net through a static ip and pppoe and my connection is running 1/10 what it should, network tools will not let me configure the connections because it says the interfaces don't exist, can someone please help?
<edju> What happened to  linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic?  can't find it at packages.
<unavailable> lusule sudo <command>
<dasy2k1> Lusule: just prefix the command with sudo
<dasy2k1> !sudo | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
 * unavailable wonders why gnome (which doesnt have a k ) is gksu whereas kde is kdesu
<gaelfx> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lusule> it says sudo: //servername/sharename not found
 * dasy2k1 thinks the k in gksu comes from GTK
<unavailable> lsule try sudo -i  hit enter then do the command
<bringatowel> Lusule, what is the command?
<Lusule> i think i may have worked out what i'm doing wrong give me a mo
<erUSUL> Lusule: gksudo shares-admin
<gbls> bringatowel: now it is getting weird I set my smbpasswd and then use the exact same password to login and i get rejected.
<trakinas> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<trakinas> no explanations over gk...
<unavailable> whats the sudo switch to setup root# with the env set up for graphical apps?
<ikonia> unavailable: gksudo
<trakinas> unavailable: gksudo, kdesudo [?].
<bringatowel> gbls, try using the add network drive wizard, also remember that smbpasswd is limited to 8 digits i think
<gaelfx> I connect to the net through a static ip and pppoe and my connection is running 1/10 what it should, network tools will not let me configure the connections because it says the interfaces don't exist, can someone please help?
<unavailable> ikonia gksudo -i?
<linuxkrn> alright guys, need some advanced help, posted in forums and no replies in almost a week.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5351153
<ikonia> unavailable: no gksudo $command
<legend2440> JuzzyD: that is the converted file? for use on an Ipod?
<unavailable> ikonia gksudo doesnt give a root prompt then
<ikonia> unavailable: it won't
<trakinas> gaelfx:   ifconfig and see what it outputs.
<ikonia> unavailable: what command do you want to launch ?
<unavailable> ikonia ok then ill rephrase the question.  what is the sudo switch that sets up the root prompt with the environment set up for gui?
<ikonia> unavailable: there isn't one
<unavailable> ikonia its sudo -i  something
<ikonia> unavailable: which command do you want to launch
<trakinas> brb.
<ikonia> unavailable: no - that just gives you a root shell
<gaelfx> trakinas: you want a pastebin?
<unavailable> ikonia i want a root shell with the environment set up for gui
<mooperd> ﻿http://rafb.net/p/rtGElb32.html Im getting this error with apt, does anyone have an Idea how I can fix it?
<yulim> hi..i'm new in linux..is this the right place for me to ask questions?..
<ikonia> unavailable: to launch what command
<nixnoob> yulim: yes
<dasy2k1> yulim: yes!
<mooperd> yulim: yah, what linux are you using?
<gbls> bringatowel: 8 digits isnt a problem. - nope same rejection
<unavailable> ikonia i just want a root shell with the environment set up for gui
<ikonia> unavailable: why ?
<unavailable> because i do
<Lusule> can someone tell me how i open a file in an editor with root privileges?
<dasy2k1> !root unavailable
<ubottu> dasy2k1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dasy2k1> !root | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> unavailable: if you explain what you are doing then we can explain how to setup the environment for what you want
<bringatowel> Lusule, gksudo gedit filename
<Lusule> bringatowel: thanks :)
<JuzzyD> legend2440, It's more of an iClone than iPod.
<JuzzyD> The touch screen models that are everywhere at the moment.
<gaelfx> trakinas: hello?
<bringatowel> gbls, idk, restart samba server? might try gsambad to help config
<unavailable> i am trying to run the root shell from normal terminal with the environment setup similar to the gksudo command
<unavailable> that is all i wish to do.
<dasy2k1> unavailable: sudo -i
<ikonia> unavailable: but what do you want to launch, as root as the command you launch can determain what environment needs to be set
<Lusule> if i'm editing fstab to set up windows networking files, and the file i want to share has a space in it, do i represent that by /part1\part2  ?
<unavailable> ikonia so gksudo sets up different environments depending on what command it launches?
<gaelfx> trakinas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27478/
<gbls> bringatowel: have restarted it - looking in the logs now
<dasy2k1> Lusule: part1\ part2, the \ is before the space
<minimec> unavailable: 'sudo su' in a terminal, if I understand you right...
<legend2440> JuzzyD: and 2.8     .avi is the demo file that came with it? and it plays?
<Lusule> dasy2k1 - thanks :)
<ikonia> unavailable: no, not at
<ikonia> unavailable: I don't understand why you won't explain what your trying to do ?
<erUSUL> minimec: that's dangerous
<BonezAU> Hi, does anyone have experience in getting an iPod shuffle working in Hardy? I've read some guides, installed GTKPod but can't seem to mount the device. lsusb shows an Apple device connected
<erUSUL> !rootshell | minimec unavailable
<ubottu> minimec unavailable: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<minimec> erUSUL: Not if you know what you do. Coming from Debian I did that all day ;)
<ikonia> minimec: thats not how you switch user
<gbls> bringatowel: Now that is weird: I get : create_builtin_administrators: Failed to create Administrators
<unavailable> WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<gaelfx> that's a pretty big if
<unavailable> thats nautilus after sudo su
<bringatowel> gbls, hmm never seen that one before...
<minimec> ikonia: sudo su user ...
<ikonia> minimec: no
<JuzzyD> Sure does legend2440. In the pastebin link I posted, the second file works fine.
<ikonia> unavailable: as I said, if you explain what your trying to do we can help
<gbls> bringatowel: brb will google that one
<gaelfx> I connect to the net through a static ip and pppoe and my connection is running 1/10 what it should, network tools will not let me configure the connections because it says the interfaces don't exist, can someone please help?
<Lusule> it doesn't like my fstab modification :(
<danielsam> hi the restricted drivers are not installing my wireless canyone help?
<unavailable> ikonia and as i said i am trying to open a root prompt from normal terminal that has the environment setup like gksu
<unavailable> how hard is it to understand
<ikonia> unavailable: but why ? to launch what
<unavailable> what other options are there
<unavailable> what is confusing about that
<ikonia> unavailable: I understand what your doing but why? what is the end goal ?
<ikonia> unavailable: what do you want to launch ?
<unavailable> the end goal is to be able to run a root prompt with the environment set up like gksu   that is all
<ikonia> unavailable: why ?
<unavailable> because i want to
<ikonia> unavailable: what is the problem with using gksu
<unavailable> So i have a better understanding of the operators
<ikonia> unavailable: what operators
<ikonia> unavailable: can you give me an example please ?
<danielsam> i have a 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<unavailable> sudo -i where -i is the operator
<ikonia> unavailable: thats nthing to do with graphical login
<bitznbytes> whats up
<ikonia> unavailable: man sudo will give you the information on the flags
<dasy2k1> danielsam: if you check restricted drivers it should allready be there
<ikonia> unavailable: why don't you just explain what you "really" want to do
<legend2440> JuzzyD: but bankjob doesn't play?  waht happens when you try to play it on iclone?  does it play on computer with vlc or mplayer?
<unavailable> ikonia i know ok so the last time i asked this i got a response that told me exactly how to do it and sudo -i was part of it
<mkan> is there some configuration file for window placement? I lost a window (it's off the screen) :P
<danielsam> dasy2k1: it is but says enable and my wireless led is still orange, and iwconfig is not showing up connections why could be?
<JuzzyD> It plays fine with mplayer
<ikonia> unavailable: what is the problem with using gksudo $command"
<legend2440> JuzzyD: what happens with iclone when you try?
<JuzzyD> But on the portable device, it freezes if it's the only video file on there, or skips it and keeps playing 2.8 if both files are there.
<unavailable> whats the infactuation with not helping me with my want  i do not wish to run any command, i just want to know how to run the root prompt setup like gksu
<legend2440> JuzzyD: what other formats besides avi does the portable play?
<JuzzyD> The reading im doing suggests just avi for video.
<dasy2k1> danielsam: go to the graphical network settings (in system--> administration) and check that it is not ticked there, then try !networkmanager
<ikonia> unavailable: your not meant to, your meant to use gksudo - that is the ubuntu supported method
<Slart> unavailable: what happens if you try gksudo bash?
<legend2440> JuzzyD: thats very strange. according to idvid both avi's are almost identical
<Slart> unavailable: I have no idea how to check if the enviroment is set up correctly though... you'll have to figure that one out for yourself
<danielsam> dasy2k1: network setting is not showing up the wireless neither
<CroX> I am connected to a VPN and I wish to visit a site through that instead of my usual routing. Can I do that, and how?
<JuzzyD> I know, i've been at it for hours trying to work it out. It's gotta be something simple I'm missing.
<JuzzyD> It wouldn't be as simple as the sample rate do you think? I can't seem to find the flag to set that particular option
<BonezAU> Hi, does anyone have experience in getting an iPod shuffle working in Hardy? I've read some guides, installed GTKPod but can't seem to mount the device. lsusb shows an Apple device connected
<unavailable> so if i ran sudo -i -s -H what would happen?
<ikonia> unavailable: try it
<XChat> hi there
<ikonia> unavailable: you want to understand the flags better, read the man page and you can understant what -i -s and -H do
<JuzzyD> Maybe it's something to do with setting the -frames flag. That seems to be preventing a thumbnail being displayed.
<danielsam> dasy2k1: ?
<ikonia> unavailable: then if your confdent it won't cause damage, run the command and try it
<dasy2k1> danielsam: not sure then
<mkan> is there any configuration file for window placement? I lost a window (it's off the screen) and i can't get to move it
<XChat> I'm using GIMP 2.4.5 and im trying to use a script-fu... but I cant find the script-fu section, the tutorial's I've seen are all with older versions of GIMP. Can anyone helpme?
<ikonia> XChat: for pure gimp support #gimp is your best bet
<danielsam> dasy2k1: it is but says enable and my wireless led is still orange, and iwconfig is not showing up connections why could be
<danielsam> hi the restricted drivers are not installing my wireless canyone help
<danielsam> i have a 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01
<BonezAU> danielsam, have you tried using ndiswrapper? i'm not sure if your card is supported natively on linux. have you googled the model number and had a look?
<danielsam> BonezAU: not really is my first time i have been reading a little
<Julian_h> can anyone suggest a good usb wlan plug? which works out of the box with every encryption on ubuntu?
<bantu> Hello. What could be the reason for resolving DNS names via dig but not resolving them automatically (e.g. when using ping).
<BonezAU> danielsam, what is the brand and model of the PCI wlan adapter?
<Sylphid|work> bantu, are you specifying a DNS server in your dig command?
<danielsam> BonezAU: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<bantu> Sylphid|work: No
<agentpugsly> after i chroot to another machine how do i activate it?
<cybercam> h guys
<ikonia> agentpugsly: what do you mean chroot to another machine
<BonezAU> danielsam, are you running windows on your system as well? I am presuming this is a laptop... if you are running windows - what does it show up as in device manager? The Atheros is simply the chipset, not the actual brand of the device
<ikonia> agentpugsly: if your on a machine and you chroot to another install, it can't be running because your on the machine your chrooting from
<BonezAU> danielsam, if it's a laptop, what brand and model is it?
<agentpugsly> it's an image for a diskless machine
<danielsam> BonezAU:  i dont, the laptop is a hp pavilion dv9000
<unavailable> Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't. For a lot of applications, you can run them the improper way—using sudo for graphical applications and see no adverse side effects
<agentpugsly> linuxMCE
<Sylphid|work> bantu, what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<unavailable> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ikonia> unavailable: why won't you use gksudo which causes no problems ?
<unavailable> gksudo causes no problems?
<bantu> Sylphid|work: Contains a search string and my dns server.
<gatekeeper__> hey guys, in which file gnome keeps menu settings?
<IdleOne> unavailable, not see adverse affects does not mean that there aren't any
<ikonia> unavailable: no, thats what it's meant for
<BonezAU> danielsam, one min, im looking some info up for you
<gatekeeper__> i have about 10 users and i want all of them to have same menu's
<gatekeeper__> and options
<gatekeeper__> ?
<gatekeeper__> thx for help
<danielsam> BonezAU: thanks
<cybercam> hi.......i'm new 2  irc
<unavailable> ikonia and what is the difference between gksudo and sudo -i
<IdleOne> welcome cybercam
<dasy2k1> !welcome | cybercam
<ubottu> cybercam: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ikonia> cybercam: welcome, you'll find it easier to chat in clear english such as "I'm new to irc" rather than I'm new 2 irc"
<BonezAU> danielsam, is it a dv9000 CTO, dv9000ea, dv9000t CTO or a dv9000z CTO. HP has so many models, it's confusing. You might have to look on the bottom to get the exact model number
<Sylphid|work> bantu, does an nslookup fail?
<krang> Hey all, what do I need to install to be able to run GRE tunnels? when I use the "ip tunnel" command, i get an ioctl error
<macrobad> gatekeeper__: run 'locate desktop'
<unavailable> example  If you launch Firefox with the command gksudo firefox, it uses root's Firefox configuration file.
<ikonia> unavailable: bottom line is one's linked graphicly
<trakinas> ikonia: haha! those kids...
<ikonia> trakinas: ;)
<Xazzza1> testing
<unavailable> But if you launch Firefox with the command sudo firefox, it runs with root privileges but uses the user's configuration file (in this case, you can see the homepage and theme are different)
<ikonia> Xazzza1: worked
<trakinas> Xazzza1: ?
<danielsam> dv9700
<unavailable> so whats the difference between gksudo and sudo -i
<bantu> Sylphid|work: No, it's working. :-)
<Shane-S> whats the server channl?
<trakinas> unavailable: sudo -i you will involke a command with root privileges.
<legend2440> JuzzyD: are you using mencoder? the sample rate can be set wit   mencoder -srate 44100
<Sylphid|work> bantu, i dont see any reason why a ping would fail to resolve dns then
<macrobad> gatekeeper__: Menus are .desktop files, but I don't remember exactly all their locations. Perhaps, pay attention to xdg folder.
<BonezAU> danielsam, again, they havea dv9700 CTO, dv9700t or a dv9700z. Is there any more info on it?
<trakinas> Shane-S: i beg your pardon?
<ikonia> Sylphid|work: depends on the nsswitch.conf preference
<Sylphid|work> bantu, try running a tcpdump -nn port 53   durring a ping
<gatekeeper__> okey macrobad, thanks
<danielsam> BonezAU: nope
<Shane-S> isnt there like #ubunut-server
<ikonia> Shane-S: sure is
<CK-TECH> anyone can help ? after i set dual monitor and tv my menu delay become slow , how to fix it ?
<BonezAU> danielsam, do you have access to a Windows PC?
<IdleOne> Shane-S, yes
<trakinas> Shane-S: #ubuntu-server =]
<Shane-S> thanks
<fantomas> Hi all. I have problem with installing Ububtu 8.04 from live cd - there is no option to use LVM. Or is it by default?
<danielsam> BonezAU: nope
<IdleOne> fantomas, default
<dasy2k1> !lvm | fantomas
<krang> Ok, so if I want to add the ip_gre kernel module to ubuntu JeOS, how would I go about doing it?
<ubottu> fantomas: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fantomas> IdleOne: t.y. :)
<unavailable> reading this page  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo  if im correct, gksudo just gives the application that you are running root's config whereas sudo uses the users config.   so again, whats the difference between gksu and sudo -i
<dasy2k1> unavailable: gksu id graphical sudo is cammandline
<fantomas> dasy2k1: why do I need these links?
<IdleOne> unavailable, it is just safer to use gksudo with GUI apps . use what you like and when things break ( and I hope they don't ) then you can ask for help on how to fix them
<dasy2k1> fantomas: they may help with using LVM
<JuzzyD> thanks legend2440 I'll give it a shot
<CK-TECH> anyone can help ? after i set dual monitor and tv my menu delay become slow , how to fix it ?
<macrobad> gatekeeper__: No problem. Btw, they are in /usr/share/applications on my machine
<trakinas> unavailable: "The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as. The command name argument given to the shell begins with a `-' to tell the shell to run as a login shell. sudo attempts to change to that user's home directory before running the shell. It also initializes the environment, leaving TERM unchanged,...
<trakinas> ...setting HOME, SHELL, USER, LOGNAME, and PATH, and unsetting all other environment variables. Note that because the shell to use is determined before the sudoers file is parsed, a runas_default setting in sudoers will specify the user to run the shell as but will not affect which shell is actually run"
<trakinas> ops! chatzilla auto-split.
<anabolix> when using CLI, after using the command 'ls', all the files and directories are highlighted as if i dragged my mouse over the text to highlight it... except spaces are not highlighted and intact
<anabolix> any know how to fix this to make it not highlighted?
<BonezAU> danielsam, follow this guide and let me know how it goes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<gaelfx> I connect to the net through a static ip and pppoe and my connection is running 1/10 what it should, network tools will not let me configure the connections because it says the interfaces don't exist, can someone please help?
<Shane-S> does Ubuntu have any command I can run in the CLI to check hardware?
<BonezAU> danielsam, it *should* work
<dasy2k1> Shane-S:  lspci is a good start
<Shane-S> thanks
<kyncani> anabolix: ls is aliased to ls --color=auto i think
<macrobad> Shane-S: lshw or lsdmi, if lspci with lsusb is not enough :)
<danielsam> thanks BonezAU  one more thing how do I disable the system beep sound?
<Shane-S> ohh I should rephrase, to diagnose hardware for failure, IE memory, HD, CPU
<BonezAU> danielsam, that one I am not sure about, try googling for "ubuntu hardy disable system beep" i'm sure it will return lots of hits
<anabolix> kyncani, so how do i fix it?
<bantu> Sylphid|work: Thank you. Will look into it, later.
<BonezAU> danielsam, is your sound card working?
<fantomas> Why mini.iso installed detects IDE hdd as /dev/sdb? I installed to it and never could boot from it after all
<unavailable> trakinas so sudo -i runs root prompt with the environment set up for root.
<kyncani> anabolix: if you run /bin/ls instead of ls, does it give you what you want ?
<gaelfx> danielsam: Preferences->Sound
<gbls> bringatowel: thanks for all your help - still havent solved it but i am in the right direction now cheers
<trakinas> unavailable: :]
<BonezAU> danielsam, one more thing that the link i just sent you fails to tell you, when you get to the "install ndiswrapper" step, make sure you install both the "ndiswrapper" and "ndisgtk" packages
<unavailable> then whats the difference?
<dasy2k1> Shane-S: you can try booting into memtest64 to check memory (takes several hours)
<th0r> Shane-S, there is also hwinfo
<Shane-S> alright thanks
<gaelfx> danielsam: that's where you disable the system beep
<fantomas> Does anybody know how to make Ubuntu mini.iso installer to handle IDE HDDs like traditional IDE drives with //dev/hd* naming?
<BonezAU> danielsam, just as a bit of a background info - ndiswrapper is basically a piece of software that lets you run networking hardware on Linux using Windows drivers. Not all NIC's/WLAN cards are natively supported by linux, so it helps to use the windows drivers in a 'wrapper' - hope that's not too confusing
<unavailable> ok I'll fulfill your fantasy....    say i wanted to run a game (lets even go further and say its a game installed on wine) from root prompt without doing gksudo...  i would want to use sudo -i <other switch??>
<gaelfx> I connect to the net through a static ip and pppoe and my connection is running 1/10 what it should, network tools will not let me configure the connections because it says the interfaces don't exist, can someone please help?
<m11> unavailable: never run wine as root
<TuxOtaku> has anyone here ever used cacti?
<kyncani> fantomas: ide drives are now named sd* since linux kernel has been using libata i think
<TuxOtaku> I just installed it on hardy
<unavailable> m11 ok then forget the wine part.  say i wanted to run a game as root without doing the gksudo thing
<minimec> ikonia: by the way... THX I learned something about 'sudo su' and 'sudo -i' ;)
<TuxOtaku> but I'm having trouble installing plugins for it
<rocko> java does not support 64bit on ubuntu ?
<m11> unavailable: games aint meant to be run as root either
<IdleOne> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<JuzzyD> Incredible, apart from Video bit rate and length. The files are identical now. Yet only one plays.
<JuzzyD> That is inexplicable.
<rocko> but don't you have to install 32bit firefox ?
<unavailable> ok fine then        say i need to run google earth as root  without using gksudo
<gaelfx> what's the normal /dev address for a webcam?
<m11> unavailable: again is not meant to be run as root
<th0r> gaelfx, /dev/video
<rocko> /dev/video0
<Slart> unavailable: why don't you want to use gksudo?
<legend2440> JuzzyD: you changed the sample rate?
<DRMacIver> The component chooser seems to be missing from the KDE Control center in the provided version of KDE on Ubuntu (at least, the guys in #kde are declaring "Not our fault" when I asked about why it's not there). Why, and what's the recommended way of setting browser preferences under KDE then?
<gaelfx> th0r: thanks
<anabolix> kyncani, sorry for being slow, didnt realize you replied, yes /bin/ls fixed it
<danielsam> who was helping me?
<rocko> IdleOne:  but don't you have to install 32bit firefox ?
<anabolix> kyncani, how do i "un-alias" it
<gaelfx> ok, so next question is why doesn't my webcam work all the time when I plug it in?
<unavailable> ok then...    what say i wanted to run Gparted as root without using gksudo
<kyncani> anabolix: then what you want is to remove the alias for ls. So either "unalias ls" or "unalias -a" in ~/.bashrc
<IdleOne> rocko, I don't know. read the link ubottu GAVE
<IdleOne> oops
<[PQ3]RailWolf^Wo> quit
<danielsam> who was helping me?
<dasy2k1> unavailable: type sudo gparted form a commandline
<JuzzyD> I most certainly did. Without having an application to pull out even more detailed information about the two files, I think this is the end of the road.
<gaelfx> danielsam: depends which problem you're talking about
<m11> unavailable: sudo -i + pass , gparted
<dasy2k1> unavailable: or you could use kdesu gparted
<danielsam> the wireless one
<JuzzyD> Maybe I'll nip up to Sydney and see if the pope can help me out.
<danielsam> i forgot the nickname
<unavailable> m11 so sudo -i is the same as gksudo
<gaelfx> why doesn't my webcam work all the time when I plug it in? it works sometimes, but not every time
<BonezAU> Hi, does anyone have experience in getting an iPod shuffle working in Hardy? I've read some guides, installed GTKPod but can't seem to mount the device. lsusb shows an Apple device connected
<danielsam> BonezAU: werey ou helping me right?
<kyncani> gaelfx: you could start taking a look at dmesg and /var/log/messages, and google for any error message you see in there
<BonezAU> danielsam, yes
<m11> unavailable: both give u root privileges ,so i think yes
<krang> Can I take .o and .so module files from a full fledged ubuntu and just drop them into JeOS? I need the ip_gre module, and wonder if I need to go to the trouble of compiling it
<danielsam> BonezAU: that just crashed my system needed to reboot
<danielsam> after sudo ndisgtk
<red22> how can i get directory sort order to take non-alphanum characters into account pls?
<aViN187> got somebody a how to or something else, i need to update php 5.1.2 to 5.1.3
<danielsam> and select the .inf
<Slart> unavailable: why not check out the source if you really want to know what gksudo does that sudo doesn't
<gaelfx> kyncani: thanks, but no, my logs are huge clusters of bluetooth connects
<gaelfx> kyncani: my mouse likes to connect a few times every second or so
<kyncani> gaelfx: remove the mouse when looking at the logs then
<anabolix> kyncani, im in ~/.bashrc what do i edit exactly?
<trakinas> gaelfx: btw, are you using firestarter or other firewall?
<kyncani> anabolix: then what you want is to remove the alias for ls. So either "unalias ls" or "unalias -a" in ~/.bashrc
<unavailable> i give up guess ill learn in unix I and II
<vallhalla81> !ripping mp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripping mp3
<vallhalla81> !cd coppy mp3
<gaelfx> trakinas absolutely not, I'm behind the great Chinese firewall already, I don't need any more than that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd coppy mp3
<localgod11> how can I get my nvidia 7200 gs working under ubuntu. I have tried envy and restricted drivers with no luck (hardy)
<BonezAU> danielsam, yes, ndisgtk does that - did it crash exactly after you added the windows driver?
<yamitenshi> hey, I'm back with the same question I had earlier
<yamitenshi> hoping someone can help me now
<th0r> vallhalla81, check grip
<gaelfx> kyncani: the mouse is removed
<vallhalla81> can any one advise me on the best way to coppy cd's as mp3?
<trakinas> vallhalla81: if you own the cds and are going to rip your songs only for personal usage, you could use grip or sound juice.
<vallhalla81> th0r: trakinas: thank you
<legend2440> JuzzyD: do you have avidemux installed? its in synaptic. may give more info
<danielsam> BonezAU:  yes, and seems it didnt add it
<aViN187> !update php
<JuzzyD> Of course, the software does have intent checking built in vallhalla81 ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update php
<yamitenshi> I'm using Hardy Heron, and every time a tooltip shows, or I close a window, whatever has keyboard focus then doesn't respond to the keyboard anymore. Clicking inside the widget doesn't help, I have to click inside another widget first
<aViN187> !upgrade php
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade php
<JuzzyD> Grabbing it now legend2440!
<vallhalla81> JuzzyD: wont be any trouble
<kyncani> gaelfx: i don't know anything about your specific problem. But i do know that in case of a hardware/driver problem, the first place to look at is always the logs. So you will have to take a look at the logs and google from there.
<CroX> Gah! Again, Ubuntu crashes on me. Applications freeze up and no new can be started. I can't even log out using the normal button.
<yamitenshi> does anybody know how to solve this problem? keyboard settings are fine, theme preference isn't the problem, and the problem occurs in both GNOME and KDE, with or without Compiz turned on
<BonezAU> danielsam, if you go to the System menu and then to Administration, right down the bottom you should see "Windows Wireless Drivers"
<aViN187> !php5 upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5 upgrade
<JuzzyD> Just open the file in avidemux once i get it?
<BonezAU> danielsam, open that application, and tell me what you see in the "Currently installed" box
<Hideme> Anyone running Ubuntu LTS 64bit under VMware?
<Hideme> Anyone running Ubuntu LTS 64bit under VMware? More specifically any issues with driver support and performace?
<aViN187> argh, doesn't find anythink about to upgrade php5, someone got some link's ?
<aViN187> need to update from php5 5.1.2 to 5.1.3
<legend2440> JuzzyD: yes launcher is is in sound and video
<fo2sh> i installed XAMPP on ubuntu Gutsy and i wanna chmod the htdocs folder to be editable...how can i do that ? :)
<trakinas> aViN187: apt-get install php5?
<danielsam> BonezAU:  none
<aViN187> doesn't work at all
<kyncani> aViN187: yep, 5.2.4 is in hardy
<macrobad> aViN187: Why? Isn't the default php shipped with ubuntu of version 5.2.4?
<trakinas> fo2sh: why you did that if you can install apache+mysql/postgres+php/perl/python nativaly?
<trakinas> !lamp | fo2sh
<ubottu> fo2sh: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<legend2440> JuzzyD: in avidemux File>properties gives info
<binary_> hi пидоры
<aViN187> i got a rootserver with ubuntu, this one is a little bit older
<rocko> How to setup samba so i can share files with windows ?
<macrobad> binary_: watch your language
<trakinas> aViN187: add the needed repositories.
<trakinas> !samba | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BonezAU> dandel, try and add it again, but be prepared it might freeze your system
<JuzzyD> Interesting.
<kyncani> aViN187: then upgrade, or look for backports
<JuzzyD> Oh, nevermind.
<macrobad> aViN187: According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php5&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all there is no native 5.1.3 version for Ubuntu
<JuzzyD> Something about indexes not being up to date when I open the mencoded one.
<JuzzyD> I think it has got to do with this -frames flag issue.
<macrobad> aViN187: After 5.1.2ubuntu3.10 comes 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5
<aViN187> ok then i want to upgrade to this version, what's the correct way?
<legend2440> JuzzyD: yes that happens. you can tell it to reindex but maybe make a copy first
<Xazzza1> Hi, im having some probs playing wow on my linux, the game loads but the screen appers white and then crashes a few mins later. anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<trakinas> Xazzza1: #wine-hq
<trakinas> Xazzza1: or #winehq... never know.
<gaelfx> beat me to it trakinas
<JuzzyD> Im hoping that's what is causing the skipping/freezing. I guess it makes sense.
<kyncani> aViN187: either upgrading the whole distro or using backport is the correct way
<trakinas> gaelfx: so, any progress with the network issue?
<Xazzza1> Cheers
<gaelfx> trakinas: restarted and got the good connection this time, still have no idea what's wrong though
<gaelfx> trakinas: just praying that my compy doesn't freeze for a few weeks :D
<trakinas> ifconfig and lets compare with the old out put
<aViN187> there are some how to's about that? or wiki entries ?
<gaelfx> kk
<gaelfx> trakinas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27482/ looking the same
<kyncani> aViN187: yep, all over the web (plenty).
<unavailable> ok new one, say i disabled the draw desktop in nautilus, but i need to see rainlendar.  how would i go about doing this without re-enabling draw desktop (i want to keep my cube wallpapers)
<trakinas> gaelfx: it got a different inet address.
<vallhalla81> !grip
<ubottu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<legend2440> JuzzyD: what is the name of the portable player?
<trakinas> gaelfx: pppo A: inet addr:10.8.255.171
<macrobad> aViN187: Basically, if you don't want to upgrade the distro, but want a package from a newer version, you'd most likely have to compile it by hand.
<trakinas> gaelfx: pppo B: inet addr: inet addr:10.8.255.50
<unavailable> ok new one, say i disabled the draw desktop in nautilus, but i need to see rainlendar.  how would i go about doing this without re-enabling draw desktop (i want to keep my cube wallpapers)
<JaGuaR_> bonjour
<gaelfx> yeah, but that's normal for pppoe
<red22> how can i make "ls" sort files/directories in the same order as windows?  specifically, i want names that start with "_" to come before any alphabet letters.  anyone know how pls?
<JaGuaR_> quelqu'un pourrait il me donner un lien en français pour installer irssi?
<kyncani> !fr >JaGuaR_
<ubottu> JaGuaR_, please see my private message
<Slart> red22: there is a setting somewhere.. I've done it
<localgod11> how can I get my nvidia 7200 gs working under ubuntu. I have tried envy and restricted drivers with no luck (hardy)
<unavailable> ok new one, say i disabled the draw desktop in nautilus, but i need to see rainlendar.  how would i go about doing this without re-enabling draw desktop (i want to keep my cube wallpapers)
<bibstha> how do i disable the touchpad on my laptop?
<bibstha> in ubuntu
<trakinas> gaelfx: i was going to guess that some intervals of ip maybe slow... dont know1 and do you really need to connect over pppoe
<trakinas> ?
<red22> Slart: remember even generally where this setting was?  it would save me a lot of time.  right now "_" is just ignored in the sorting process.
<gaelfx> trakinas: yeah, it's pretty much the only way in China
<gaelfx> trakinas: they aren't exactly all about diversity over here
<Slart> red22: I'm googling =)... something like natural language sorting order.. might have been a setting in bash somewhere.. I'll get back to you when I find it
<bibstha> gaelfx: need help with pppoe?
<BonezAU> danielsam, how did you go?
<red22> Slart: ok ty, i'll be searching too, but >30mins searching with now luck so far...
<unavailable> Ii disabled the draw desktop in nautilus, but I need to see rainlendar.  how would i go about doing this without re-enabling draw desktop.  i want to keep my cube wallpapers so the draw desktop needs to be disabled unless there's another way to do that
<Xavura> If I do ctrl+alt+f1
<Xavura> How do I get out of it after?
<fo2sh> sorry guys..i'm back..actually i'm familiar with xampp and i tried b4 to install php,apache,mySQL, manually but i get struggled...so now i have a successful XAMPP installation but i wanna change the permission of the hdocs folder..  :)
<Xavura> Like, how do I get back into the GUI?
<gaelfx> bibstha: yeah, somewhat, my connection is sometimes great, sometimes abysmal
<Xavura> I'm trying to dome some trickery to get my PC working on my TV
<gaelfx> bibstha: currently, it's great, but often it's not and I can't figure out why
<red22> Xavura: with ctrl+alt+f6 i think. just try all the different F's and you'll find it
<kyncani> Xavura: alt+f7
<vallhalla81> can anyone help me configure grip to rip cd to mp3 please
<Xavura> alt and f7 or ctrl and alt and f7?
<kyncani> Xavura: they both work
<bibstha> gaelfx: humm pppoe at my place is pretty nice
<bibstha> :) u using the pppoeconf right?
<gaelfx> bibstha: yeah, had to, the one in man config never works
<bibstha> :) yeah,
<unavailable> is there a way to show different wallpapers in ubuntu using cube desktop without disabling draw desktop in nautilus?
<gaelfx> bibstha: my pppoe connects through static ip, which is probably thanks to the switch that my school has me hooked up through
<red22> Xavura: you WILL not break anything that easily.. try buttons and see :)  but, if you must know, it's ctrl+alt+f7
<bibstha> i wonder with ubuntu is gonna have a gui config utility, it should be pretty much simple
<bibstha> gaelfx: aah its dynamic here
<gaelfx> bibstha: and I think that the static ip might be part of the problem
<gaelfx> bibstha: yeah, when I was living in my own place, the pppoe was fine
<bibstha> gaelfx: could be ip address collision?
<gaelfx> bibstha: hmmm...pretty sure it's not, but I have no way of confirming that at the moment
<gaelfx> bibstha: any idea how I might find out?
<Xavura> Ok let's say I go into xorg.conf and change         Driver          "radeon"
<Xavura>  to  vesa
<Xavura> Is that going to potentially break anything?
<Xavura> I'm going on loose instructions here
<bibstha> gaelfx: um i dunno out of my technical knowledge
<Xavura> Well, someone might know
<gaelfx> bibstha: haha, you and me both, no worries man
<JuzzyD> legend2440,  It's some no name brand
<Xavura> If I do ctrl+alt+f1 to go into console mode (or whatever), I can see it fine on my TV
<Xavura> but when I go back into the GUI the screen goes black
<JuzzyD> there's stacks of them on ebay under 2.8" touch screen 4gb
<Xavura> So what do I need to do?
<gaelfx> bibstha: hey, when you use network tools, does it let you configure your pppo connection?
<orangey> hey all.
<orangey> which provider do people prefer here for OpenID?
<red22> Xavura: ANYTHING you change in that fill can and most likely will (if you don't know exactly what you're doing) break things
<bibstha> gaelfx: i dont use the default pppoeconf tool
<red22> *file
<bibstha> gaelfx: i use the rppoe tool with much better command interface
<Xavura> red22: Well I am following instructions from a topic on the forum
<gaelfx> bibstha: what do you use?
<Xavura> Should I post a link?
<bibstha> gaelfx: rpppoe
<alraune> Xavura :whats your prob ?
<Xavura> Here goes anyway http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=161557&postcount=15
<gaelfx> bibstha: ah, is it in the reps?
<reind> I have a LCD Tv connected over hdmi. My desktop is larger than the screen (1280x720), so i cant see the menu and taskbar. Is there anyway to resize it to fit?
<bibstha> gaelfx: it has a simple gui as well dunno, usually its the only compiled tool in my pc
<legend2440> JuzzyD: ok
<J-_> Why won't inkscape open eps files? Is there a way to open them with inkscape, or another said vector program?
<theflamingpi> k/topic
<gaelfx> bibstha: hang on, I'll try to man it
<localgod11> how can I get my nvidia 7200 gs working under ubuntu. I have tried envy and restricted drivers with no luck (hardy)
<theflamingpi> Sorry.  Typo.
<Xavura> alraune: If I press ctrl+alt+f1, then you can see the output on my TV
<Xavura> I have a composite out cable on the back of the PC
<Xavura> but if I am in the GUI mode
<red22> Xavura: just make sure you back up your original file before anything, so you can boot into non-graphical later and restore it.  unfortunately, the only way to learn about that config file is by breaking it a few times.
<Xavura> The screen is black and yes, sorry about hitting return, whoops
<Xavura> Well I would edit it but
<gaelfx> bibstha: so you don't know where it comes from?
<Xavura> I don't even know the instructions I am following even have a remote chance of working
<bibstha> gaelfx: my isp hosts the tar.gz on its website
<bibstha> gaelfx: u want a link?
<gaelfx> bibstha: sure, why not?
<Slart> red22: ok, found some info.. now to find out what I have changed on my system
<Xavura> If I post a link to a short post will someone read it and tell me what they think?
<Rudd-O> hey there guys, heavy question: I have 64bit xeon and am running hardy 32 bit.  What do I need to run the 64bit kernel and compiler, but keep the other 32 bit software as it is installed?
<bibstha> gaelfx: here u go i found the official website
<Jaffarkelshac> as long as its ubuntu related i suppose
<bibstha> http://www.roaringpenguin.com/products/pppoe
<Xavura> Here's the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=161557&postcount=15
<Xavura> Someone please read it, I want to know if that's actually going to help me get this working
<ikonia> Rudd-O: you can't really work like that
<IndyGunFreak> Rudd-O: i agree w/ ikonia, id on't think you can do that
<ikonia> Rudd-O: you really need to re-install ubuntu with the 64bit version
<Rudd-O> ikonia: why?  you can do it in fedora just fine.
<red22> Xavura: so on f1 you get output fine right? except you want that to be graphical like in your f7?
<Slart> red22: here's some info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68462
<Michael88> hi ppl
<Rudd-O> ikonia: I want to avoid reinstallation, I want to run my 32 bit software in compat mode
<Xavura> red22: yes
<ikonia> Rudd-O: you'll then have to make a compatability or multilib set for 32bit products
<Rudd-O> in fedora it's just a matter of installing the right RPMs
<ikonia> Rudd-O: it's not in ubuntu
<Rudd-O> ikonia: okay, I do not fear the multilib thi... it's not in ubuntu?
<Michael88> can anyone help with the client from dyndns??
<Rudd-O> really?  no multilib in ubuntu?
<J-_> Is there a way to open eps files in inkscape?
<unavailable> has anyone found a way to make compiz cube different wallpapers work while also showing the icons in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Rudd-O: not true multilib, there are some base 32bit libs, but thats about it
<Xavura> red22: You have any idea how?
<red22> Xavura: then you can login to your machine on f1, then start gnome/kde there and at least get it working until it's completely fixed.
<Rudd-O> ikonia: I could run with those base 32 bit libs no probs.  I basically need to run zfs in 64 bit because 32 bit is killing me.
<edju> Partition table is messed up.  Everything works, but it's ,well, messy.  If I use gparted's "copy" function, which uses dd, to copy the Ubuntu installation from sdb5 to sdb1, will the system boot from sdb1 w/ no problems?
<red22> Xavura: i mean working until you can get it working straight from bootup.
<ikonia> Rudd-O: the lib64 / lib issue on ubuntu will kill you
<Xavura> red22: Wait, how do I start gnome from f1 mode?
<th0r> edju, the short answer...no
<ikonia> Rudd-O: as your base system is 32bit you'll only be pointing at the 32bit repo's also
<ikonia> Rudd-O: you'll be much better off re-installing
<fo2sh> Guys i wanna take a backup from my system...is there a software for that? thanks
<red22> Slart: thanks, i'm gonna try that and see if it works.  tell ya in 3 mins.
<Rudd-O> ikonia: I can't just reinstall that easily on the running system
<Xavura> red22: How do I start gnome from f1?
<ikonia> Rudd-O: no
<Rudd-O> suggestions?
<spydon> Does any one know how I can install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported or if there are any deb somewhere?
<ikonia> Rudd-O: re-install with the correct base os
<Rudd-O> and how would i run vmware 32 bit or flash in that scenario?
<vallhalla81> !compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<ubottu> vallhalla81: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rudd-O> I need multilib
<Xavura> spydon: Download Ubuntu Tweak then enable the repository for the dev version of Compiz and it's plug-ins
<Xavura> That's what I did
<ikonia> Rudd-O: build a 32bit library set
<ikonia> Rudd-O: there is some 32bit libraries available for 64bit
<spydon> Xavura, okay I will try that, thx
<Xavura> ANYONE Know how to to start gnome from err, ctrl+alt+f1 (text only) mode
<ikonia> Rudd-O: standard stuff, glibc etc etc, so you should be fine for vmware
<Rudd-O> Xavura: startgnome script
<Xavura> Rudd-O: Sorry?
<Xavura> Would I type that, literally?
<Rudd-O> Xavura: yes, as far as I am aware of
<Xavura> Can anyone confirm that?
<Xavura> I don't want to screw around with things if I'm not sure they are going to work
<Xavura> I've already had to reinstall once
<gaelfx> bibstha: thanks, I'll give it a go
<Rudd-O> okay, if I can run flash in 64 bit and also skype in 64 bit and also vmware in 64 bit, then I think I will consider migrating to ubuntu 64 bit
<Rudd-O> Xavura: nothing is going to go bad if you run startgnome from the console
<Rudd-O> at the most, if fails, refuses to start, nothing more
<Xavura> Rudd-O: lol ok, what about if I edit xorg.conf the display settings
<Xavura> will the text only mode still work if I break it?
<Rudd-O> Xavura: that is unrelated to the startgnome script
<Rudd-O> text only mode never breaks
<Xavura> Rudd-O: I know
<Xavura> Rudd-O: Ok good
<Nailuj> Hi!
<vallhalla81> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Rudd-O> and if for some reason your configuration makes ubuntu go bad
<Xavura> startgnome script command not found
<Rudd-O> there is always the recovery mode, where you will "rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then "telinit 5"
<Xavura> startgnome command not found
<Rudd-O> Xavura: hmm
<Nailuj> wath is ubuntu channel in spanish ?  (sorry my bad english!)
<red22> Xavura: gdm or gnome-session should work
<Rudd-O> red22:  he doesn't have a GUI yet, you can't do that
<shah> hi wols, r u there?
<gaelfx> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nailuj> very thanks, robbie!
<unavailable> so the million dollar question.    how do i make nautilus not draw the background but still draw the icons
<billenium> Is there a way to split a big 9mb text file into 5 equal in size files?
<clusty> i am having some problems with f-stop and with RAW files. when I try to close it down it freezes and compiz tells me to nuke it. anyone else is experiencing this? and where can I file a bug report?
<Nailuj> bye!
<Slart> billenium: split
<Rudd-O> clusty: at the gnome bugzilla or launchpad
<Rudd-O> bugs.launchpad.net is probably a good bet
<Xavura> I just got a I just want to
<clusty> Rudd-O, will check it out
<Xavura> I just got a Fatal Server Error*
<Rudd-O> you can also find out what the hell f-spot is doing by finding the process ID using ps ax , and then using "strace -p <pidoff-spot>"
<Xavura> Server is already registered to display 0
<Rudd-O> that would be on a terminal of course
<Rudd-O> Xavura
<Rudd-O> do this
<Xavura> I just want it to show on both displays, like it does in text only mode
<Rudd-O> both displays?what do you mean
<unavailable> so the million dollar question.    how do i make nautilus not draw the background but still draw the icons
<Xavura> I have my monitor that I am using right now
<Rudd-O> okay, and?
<Xavura> and a component out cable from my PC (well graphics card) to my TV
<Xavura> If I am in text-only mode it works, if I am in the GUI it doesn't
<Rudd-O> unavailable: start nautilus with --no-desktop.  use the session properties applet in gnome configuration to do that
<Xavura> I want it to work for the GUI.
<Rudd-O> unavailable: disregard that, I suck cox
<unavailable> rofl
<clusty> how is the fstop exec called?
<Rudd-O> Xavura: oooooh
<danielsam> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Rudd-O> clusty: very likely it is called mono
<headache> After i setup my monitor in applications -> other -> screens and graphics the login screen is not centered
<Rudd-O> Xavura: what you want is xinerama, in modern X that output is addressable
<clusty> Rudd-O, wait. thought mono is some VC++ equivalent for linux
<Rudd-O> the x server treats both screens as part of a single output
<Rudd-O> clusty: mono is te quivalent of .net, f-spot is written in mono
<unavailable> so the million dollar question.    how do i make nautilus not draw the background but still draw the icons  (not --no-desktop as that wont show icons)
<Xavura> Rudd-O: Where do I get this xinerama
<Xavura> !xinerama | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura, please see my private message
<daschl> hey guys, i want to use microsoft IIS without rewrite.. but it displays a white page.. i tracked the problem down to the core.php when it is included after the first Configure:: statement nothing seems to happen?
<Rudd-O> Xavura: you do not need to, in the system options menu you can find "screen" or "monitor" and there you can arrange the screens however you like to have them
<Xavura> Rudd-O: It says
<Rudd-O> xinerama is builtin
<Xavura> ...  use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display ...
<Rudd-O> Xavura: exactly that
<clusty> its f-spot not f-stop. damn tricksters :D
<CK-TECH> how to run script on startup ?
<Xavura> I don't want them to be one large virtual display, I want them to be totally separate
<Xavura> Both a full screen
<Avenhawk> hi @ all
<Xavura> Just like my monitor is now, I want them both to be like that
<Rudd-O> CK-TECH: at which startup point?  user logon? boot?
<Rudd-O> OHHHHH
<headache> After i setup my monitor in applications -> other -> screens and graphics the login screen is not centered. How can i get the login screen to be centered.
<Rudd-O> then you do not want xinerama!
<unavailable> so you want dual desktops
<Xavura> Rudd-O: :D
<spphreak> I'm running ubuntu server 8 in a vmware instance, how do I find out what driver it is using for my nic?
<CK-TECH> Rudd-O, boot
<fantomas> What is a root password after installation?
<Rudd-O> damn, I did that once, but I do not remember how to do it!
<Slart> unavailable: regarding your sudo/gksudo question before.. try running gksudo with the --debug switch.. lots of fun info there
<Xavura> There is no root password.
<Slart> fantomas: there is none
<unavailable> ty
<Rudd-O> CK-TECH: add the command you want to run to the end of /etc/rc.local
<Xavura> Rudd-O: You better remember, pronto! :P
<unavailable> !root | dfantomas
<ubottu> dfantomas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rudd-O> hahahaha
<Xavura> I love that
<spphreak> hey
<spphreak> hehehe
<CK-TECH> Rudd-O,  update-rc.d  abc.sh defaults  <----------- this ?
<CK-TECH> tried cant
<spphreak> once you realize there is no root password, you'll find that it is you that has the password
<Rudd-O> Xavura: okay let me see... that is called multihead
<Xavura> multihead?
<ne2k__> I have an embedded device on which I would like to find out if the ethernet link is up on the NIC. I don't have mii-tool or ethtool compiled for this target -- I am trying to work out if it's possible to do this with /proc somehow. can anyone help?
<Xavura> w00t: my man
<Rudd-O> CK-TECH: no, update-rc.d is to run initscripts, and abc.sh is most likely not an initscript
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<agentpugsly> i installed the driver gspca for an intel cs330 webcam, and it appears to initilize fine from what dmesg is telling me... but when i view the camera it shows a still from when it initilized
<Rudd-O> yes, multihead
<Slart> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Rudd-O> you will probably need to run a special xorg.conf
<Xavura> Is it goign to be hard to configure this xorg.conf?
<CK-TECH> Rudd-O, then how do it run abc.sh on startup ?
<IndyGunFreak> dual screens is pretty easy to set up w/ Nvidia.. dont know about ATI
<Xavura> I have an ATI
<Xavura> The thing is
<Rudd-O> X has this concept of displays, which is one per VT (ctrl+alt+f7 is the default VT), and screens, which are SEPARATE sessions that do not communicate with each other, but you can roll the mouse from one screen to another
<Rudd-O> CK-TECH: I told you, call abc.sh from /etc/rc.local
<Xavura> it just WORKS in text only mode
<nixnoob> with ATI configuration of anything is hell on earth.
<Xavura> anything I do shows on both screens in text-only mode
<Rudd-O> is it an ati?
<Xavura> so why can't it bloody do that in GUI
<amenado> ne2k__-> what are you trying to do?
<Xavura> Yes it is an ATI.
<Rudd-O> okay, you will be able to
<Rudd-O> the screens are separately addressable by PCI ID
<Xavura> How though Rudd-O ?
<Xavura> I looked at the link that was posted, it had no information
<ne2k__> amenado: I'm trying to find out if the ethernet link is active; i.e., is there something at the other end of the cable with an ethernet link negotiated
<Rudd-O> may I ask one question though, why don't you want to run Xinerama?
<Xavura> Rudd-O: because if I put my monitor (17") and my TV (24") next to each other as one virtual display
<Xavura> It's going to look fairly retarded
<Xavura> That's why
<keeper__> hi
<unavailable> rofl
<amenado> ne2k__-> do you have the netfilter ? you can see if ip_conntrack packets are counting up?
<Xavura> and I'm only doing this so I can lay in bed and use the computer on the TV
<Xavura> :D
<unavailable> lazy
<macrobad> ne2k__: use 'ip link show'
<robot_jesus> is their a commandline tool where I can put something in the clipboard for X ?
<Rudd-O> Xavura: reasonable.  Do you know how I solved that?  I got myself a 24 inch 1920x1200 monitor.  Now I don't need a TV.
<keeper__> I am looking for an overlay for zattoo?
<Rudd-O> haahaa
<Rudd-O> :-p
<Xavura> Rudd-O: That's nice, not everyone is rich though
<Rudd-O> Xavura: well, I spent only about $700 on it
<wols> keeper__: an overlay?
<Xavura> Rudd-O: $700 is a lot of money
<unavailable> not everyone can drop 700 on a monitor
<Xavura> Rudd-O: Do you have any idea how to do this or not? I'm kind of bored and I'm feeling impatient, sorry but
<Rudd-O> Xavura: I know :S
<Rudd-O> Xavura: yes, I know
<Rudd-O> I found out
<Xavura> I've had a crap day
<Xavura> nothing has worked for me today
<Rudd-O> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/dual-head-twin-view-separate-x-window-things-you-can-do-with-multi-displays-606592/
<Rudd-O> that is the skeleton of an xorg.conf file that will NOT work for you
<Rudd-O> but you can make it work
<unavailable> hell, thats more than my entire pc cost with the monitor and shipping
<macrobad> ne2k__: LOWER_UP flag means that the physical layer is up, UP flag reflects the fact that 'ifconfig up' was executed, and NO-CARRIER means that there is no data link layer connection
<Xavura> Rudd-O: No I can't.
<Rudd-O> that should give you TWO logins screens, one for each TV
<red22> Slart: well that deals with the order of aphabetic character (thanks, a step forward) but it's still ignoring "_"... that is "a" is sorted BEFORE "_C" but i would like "_C" to be first.  know what i mean?
<Rudd-O> okay, here's how to make it work
<agentpugsly> webcam activated, took a pic, nothing since then
<zack1403> hey all, i have an intel graphics card in a relatively new lenovo and I am having trouble getting multiple monitor span to work.  I can get clone sorta working.  Anyone know a better gui tool than the one built into gnome?
<agentpugsly> eh?
<ne2k__> amenado: I don't care whether the packet count is increasing. I want to know if the ethernet link is negotiated
<ne2k__> macrobad: I tried that, but I don't see any LOWER_UP flag
<olleorama> Hello, anybody feel like helping me with a grub related problem_
<Rudd-O> there are two "screen" sections
<olleorama> ?
<Slart> red22: tried setting LC_COLLATE to posix?
<ne2k__> macrobad: even on interfaces that I know are negotiated
<Rudd-O> and two monitors.  you need to identify each screen using the PCI ID.  You can get that with the lspci command
<Slart> red22: you can test it out by doing "LC_COLLATE=posix ls"
<Xavura> lspci
<Slart> red22: that way you don't have to mess with config files until you know what you want
<Rudd-O> and for the monitors you can leave out the horizsync and vertrefresh
<DarkAudit> I installed apt-build, and *tried* to install the pan newsreader with sudo apt-build install pan. When it was finished compiling, apt instead downloaded and installed the binary from the regular Ubuntu repositories. It did the same thing even after I manually added my build directory to sources.list. I had to eventually install the built package manually. This morning Adept sees the precompiled pan as an upgrade, when it's the s
<macrobad> ne2k__: What kernel version do you have? It's a relatively recent addition. Let me check the minimal one
<amenado> ne2k__-> you dont care? perhaps you need to understand that in order for a working link the packet count has to go up, otherwise the packets goes to the bit bucket yesh?
<Rudd-O> however, HOWEVER, if you are connecting via composite out or svideo out, you will need to find the appropriate modeline for NTSC or PAL refresh
<Xavura> Rudd-O: Would you be so kind as to walk me through it?
<Xavura> It IS composite and it is PAL60.
<keeper__> wols: yes, a pachage repository, which I can add to software update and so zattoo is automatically updated
<Rudd-O> composite, pal60
<Rudd-O> okay
<Rudd-O> modelines for PAL: http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2003-November/019776.html
<olleorama> Again, kinda desperate for help here..
<macrobad> ne2k__: What about the loopback interface? It should have '<LOOPBACK, UP, LOWER_UP>'
<Rudd-O> olleorama: can you restate your question please?
<ne2k__> macrobad: kernel is 2.4.30
<alexbobp> I heard that there was some issue that prevented TrueCrypt from making it into the Ubuntu repositories.  Does anybody know anything about that?
<Rudd-O> alexbobp: I think it's a licensing issue.
<Xavura> Rudd-O: "Initially I had the 60 Hz PAL settings, but I
<Xavura> scaled down the scan rates to get the 50 Hz version."
<vergil> license, if I recall
<ross> how do i find out where i downloaded my files to ?
<olleorama> Rudd-O, I have some trouble with grub, or rather I wont boot at all
<ross> in ubuntu
<trakinas> Rudd-O: grub related. but he did not say what error...
<Xavura> and how exactly am I meant to get them back to 60 HZ?
<Rudd-O> olleorama: okay, what's the error message?  we need that.
<macrobad> ne2k__: Well, hard luck: it must have been added around 2.6.16.
<Xavura> Rudd-O: I am most certainly going to break something...
<Rudd-O> Xavura: with the right modeline you can drive your screen at 60 or 50 hz
<amenado> ross-> what did you use to download?
<Pelo> how do nvidia gforce 6800 perform in hardy ? , Asus is offering this as an upgrade for a damanged mobo ( mobo + video card) and I'm a bit warry of nvidia , having heard nothing realy good in regards to support in linux
<ne2k__> amenado: that's complete rubbish. the packet count does not have to go up for the physical link to be negotiated
<ross> amenado: freebsd stuff
<Rudd-O> but you only put that modeline in the section that refers to the TV
<ross> amenado: oh
<ross> amenado: whatever came with the browser
<Xavura> Rudd-O: But even with that, I am still lost as to what I need to do
<trakinas> anycase... gentoo grub error list ftw! http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<Xavura> Do I need to totally overwrite my xorg.conf? Add to it? What?
<DarkAudit> when dpkg-reconfigure first ran, it never asked what directory to use for built packages, but there was an apt-build file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d with the directory in it. But to get synaptic to see the directory, I had to add the line into sources.list by hand
<Rudd-O> Xavura: modify it if it's there, create it if it's not
<ne2k__> macrobad: so how does mii-tool and ethtool do it? is there nothing in /proc for it?
<alexbobp> Rudd-O: I read the licence though, and it says that it can be included unmodified in an operating system or compilation of software, as long as it remains intact and with links to the truecrypt site.
<Rudd-O> add two Device sections, one for each video device in lspci
<red22> Slart: the way you posted doesn't work, something wrong about the syntax... pls fix
<gaelfx> pelo: not sure about that exact card, but I have NVidia GeForce Go 6150 and I crash pretty often when watching video
<Rudd-O> alexbobp: taht is precisely what makes it NOT open source.
<unavailable> [random off-topic rant]   help i have windows!
<amenado> ne2k__-> rubbish? if you believe you can get a working link without packet counts going up, good luck..perhaps i am mis-understanding your unclear question
<popey> keeper__: ask zattoo to provde one
<ross> also, im' trying ot open up "search for files", and it's not letting me
<olleorama> Rudd-O; I installed another distro to use as a dual boot, but the new distro installed its own grub  which screwed the ubuntu one, I didnt even get to choose not to use the first one, so no grub cant find any load image/file, Im on the live version now
<Rudd-O> gaelfx: try switching to opengl oputput or xshm output in your video player.
<ne2k__> amenado: the link can be up and no packets are being sent. that doesn't mean the link isn't up. this is very obvious.
<somolinos> hi all
<alexbobp> unavailable: dban is the answer, I'm afraid
<macrobad> ne2k__: I still cannot find the link, but I believe that the data structure used to be in the kernel earlier, it was not exposed though. So, they must be using it.
<Rudd-O> olleorama: mount the old distro's / partition somewhere, chroot to it, mount /boot if needed (if it was separate) and run grub-install /dev/sda <- if sda is your first hard disk
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: wow, I've been trying for a week to get somebody to help me with that
<red22> Slart: i'll brb afk 10 mins have to take care of something.  i'll read from here on.
<somolinos> how can i install a package with apt-get without using the cd ?
<gaelfx> sad that it took me saying something negative to get help
<alexbobp> Rudd-O: TrueCrypt is open-source.  It can be modified and redistributed too, but it has to be under a different name.
<alraune> <Xavura: sry for leaving you, i (hihi) pulled the plug when we ware chatting.. xorg.conf ?
<Xavura> alraune: Oh
<ross> i can't use the "search for file" features on here
<ross> how to fix it?
<macrobad> ne2k__: Indeed, why don't you try to send some packets and see if they flow?
<ne2k__> macrobad: I'll just have to go back and crosscompile mii-tool for this target. I was hoping to avoid doing that as there are lots of these devices installed in the field and I don't really want to have to update them all
<kriss> somolinos, maybe you need to edit the apt.sources file in /etc
<alraune> <Xavura: first back up the old xorg.conf
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: how do you change that for movie player?
<Rudd-O> gaelfx: that is totem right?
<somolinos> hum... but how? the sources seems to be ok...
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: yeah, sorry
<Rudd-O> I'm not sure,  I know how to change it in VLC (options->video->output modules, checkmark advanced settings, select x shared memory output) and kaffeine (xine engine options)
<Xavura> alraune: One second
<kriss> somolinos, try to run "update"
<olleorama> Rudd-O; Roger that, will try
<ne2k__> macrobad: errm, what do you mean? surely the TX packet count will go up even if the phy is not negotiated?
<kriss> ie. apt-get update
<unavailable> alexbobp actually ive found http://www.ubuntu.com is the best fix to a microsoft infection
<macrobad> ne2k__: Let me give you the link to though. Perhaps, with its help, you'll be able to find the clue in the /proc.
<amenado> ne2k__-> lets play a bit, so you have a link up (just the interface) now what good would that do if you dont pass packets through it?
<alexbobp> unavailable: Unless you wipe it good, there's still a possibility of relapse if you use data recovery software...
<unavailable> rofl
<ne2k__> amenado: because packets /can/ be passed when we want them to be.
<macrobad> ne2k__: I mean, if the structure was present but not exposed, then the kernel must know it, and respond with the link down or something like that... just a minute
<unavailable> alexbobp and one has to make sure all microsoft recovery media is wiped/broken
<fgabriel> kriss: sorry... i found it. it needs only to comment the cd-rom entry. thank you.
<fo2sh> guys i need a FTP program (like filezilla) any ideas ?
<kriss> fo2sh, maybe you can try gftp
<kyncani> fo2sh: hmm, filezilla ?
<kyncani> fo2sh: (it's available in hardy)
<fo2sh> thanks
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: still there?
 * unavailable thinks of tftp when he hears gftp
<legend2440> JuzzyD: did you get it?
<Jeruvy> unavailable: not sure why, tftp is stable :)
<DarkAudit> my local folder for apt-build packages is at the bottom of my sources.list. Is that why apt is preferring the regular repos over the locally built package of the same version?
<Rudd-O> gaelfx: yes, sorry, had to jump somewhere else for a bit
<localgod11>  how can I get my nvidia 7200 gs working under ubuntu. I have tried envy and restricted drivers with no luck (hardy)
<macrobad> ne2k__: This might give you a hint: http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/networking/operstates.txt#L142
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: haha, that's ok, just makin sure you didn't jump ship
<kyncani> DarkAudit: yep, providing they're the same versions
<ne2k__> amenado: the link status is nothing to do with whether the interface is being used. you can see the link light on a NIC even if no packets are being sent
<agentpugsly> ok, so the webcam is working but it's only taking a still image
<amenado> ne2k__-> it is useless if you dont use it to pass packets back in forth
<ne2k__> amenado: you are stupid
<amenado> ne2k__-> likewise to you, you are a moron
<DarkAudit> kyncani: so move deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main to the top of the list
<agentpugsly> i'm a moron when it comes to webcams in linux
<agentpugsly> whoo howdy
<kyncani> DarkAudit: i guess
<alraune> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ne2k__> amenado: it is useful to know at this moment that the link is up, because that proves that packets /can/ be sent. if packets is up, but packets /aren't/ being sent, that is then the problem with the piece of equipment at the other end of the cable.
<gaelfx> anyone good at hacking routers/switches?
<gaelfx> I want to open up the listening port for my utorrent
<agentpugsly> it takes a still image with time stamp every time i reset the router (the cam is plugged into a diskless pxe booted machine running 7.10)
<agentpugsly> i'm totally at a loss!
<ne2k__> amenado: I have never met a more stubbornly idiotic person in my life
<agentpugsly> WHOOOO
<macrobad> ne2k__: I cannot say anything else to help you, but if you manage to find a way to query this information in 2.4, please, share! :)
<ghostshadow_> n
<amenado> ne2k__-> you are a moron, you asked for help and you like to insult people
<macrobad> Guys, calm down!
<ne2k__> macrobad: well, mii-tool can do it -- I was just hoping not to have to cross-compile it, but go to an existing /proc variable
<DarkAudit> WoW players: patch 2.4.3 is live today
<localgod11> how can I get my nvidia 7200 gs working under ubuntu. I have tried envy and restricted drivers with no luck (hardy)
<gaelfx> localgod11: well, not sure, but you could throw your sig on one of the many petitions for Nvidia to open source its drivers
<ross> i have wine installed, now how i can go about getting to work in wine?
<ne2k__> amenado: if the ethernet link is down, I know the problem is with the cable or with the power to the device at the other end. if the link is up, I know the problem is /not/ with the cable or the power to the device at the other end -- VERY, VERY USEFUL INFORMATION INDEED -- and the device at the other end may have crashed or otherwise stopped responding.
<olleorama> rudd-o; some more guidance would be nice, Ive mounted my ubuntuharddrive and chrooted to it and trying to run grub-install but it cant find my harddrive in chrooted mode?
<gaelfx> ross: #wine-hq
<DarkAudit> kyncani: nope. Moved the line to the top and adept still sees the precompiled pan as an upgrade :(
<npope> hopefully my irc connection wont get hosed again
<ross> gaelfx: what is that?
<npope> having terrable trouble
<localgod11> gaelfx:  already did
<ross> gaelfx: what exactly do i have to do?
<sidney> salut
<gaelfx> sorry, #winehq
<ne2k__> amenado: if all I know is that packets are not being received, I do not know whether the problem is with the cable, or the device has crashed. now, tell me again that the information I want is useless.
<macrobad> ne2k__: mii-tool is either using the kernel, or deriving this information from the same one you have already. It cannot directly access the hardware. So, it *is* there, and the question is how to fetch it.
<localgod11> gaelfx: I was kind of hoping to use this card this year though
<fantasticmrfox> Was Ubuntu 7 the last to be based on Lenny?
<gaelfx> ross: join the irc channel #winehq the same way you joined this one
<fantasticmrfox> and 8 is Sid?
<ne2k__> macrobad: yes. I will cross-compile mii-tool. that is the easiest solution now
<sarthor> i am i am using ubuntu hardy on 64 bit pc. my webcam is working fine on kopete, but not on gyachi, am i need any extra plugin to run my webcam cam on gyachi? if yes. then please tell me what plugin and how to instll tht. i am new.
<gaelfx> localgod11: what do you need the driver for?
<kyncani> DarkAudit: how about removing all non-local repos, to see if your local repo is working ?
<ross> there is no one htere
<localgod11> gaelfx:  compiz and high res
<ross> gaelfx: no on eis htere
<kyncani> DarkAudit: as a side note, if non-local repos have a more recent version of the packages, they will take precedence over your local repo
<gaelfx> ross: ok, go to www.wine-hq.com and find the irc channel there
<localgod11> gaelfx:  trying to through a res greater that 1280 and hopefully remove some artifacs that the onbpard was leaving\
<gaelfx> ross: sorry again, www.winehq.com
<unavailable> #winehq has  178 	Users  but good luck on getting any of them to answer
<ross> gaelfx: ah holdon
<jpw27_> I just installed Ubuntu via Wubi on an old Windows box, and my screen res is stuck out 800x600.  card is a Matrox Millenium G400, monitor is a Cornea CT1702T
<jbroome> !resolution > jpw27_
<ubottu> jpw27_, please see my private message
<jpw27_> Windows usually runs at something like 1280x1024 no problem
<gaelfx> localgod11: ah, ok, but I've heard that compiz can have ill-effects on your net connection
<ne2k__> macrobad: I can't upgrade to 2.6 because I am using a proprietary driver which has not been ported to 2.6. I wonder if the addition to 2.6 which reveals this information to ip (LOWER_UP) has been backported to 2.4? I could upgrade the kernel if so. I see 2.4.36 is out. must be lots of changes since 2.4.30
<blood> nçk
<C4N> o que
<C4N> e ai blood
<bartleby> o.o
<ne2k__> amenado: I see you have gone rather quiet
<gaelfx> localgod11: did you try both the restricted drivers and envy on the same install, or was each on fresh installs?
<legend2440> JuzzyD: did you get it to work?
<Rudd-O> olleorama: sorry, forgot about something important
<bartleby> I think I may be retarded, fellow IRCers
<Rudd-O> before the chroot, you need to run cp -R /dev/* /pathtoharddrive/dev/
<Rudd-O> and then you can chroot just fine
<ne2k__> unavailable: I found #winehq very helpful. but they did insist I upgrade to their repository, saying that the ubuntu version was broken.
<ramblex> Is it possible to use ipod touch with software upgrade with ubuntu?
<bartleby> for some reason I can no longer hear the sound from any videos, what's going on?
<gaelfx> bartleby: I'm not sure that that statement logically makes sense, and that makes me wonder whether it proves your point or refutes it
<ne2k__> bartleby: can you hear any other sound? try tapping on your head -- can you hear that? if not, you are deaf.
<bartleby> don't be douches
<ramblex> bartleby, are you using alsa?
<berezovski> #ubuntubr
<unavailable> ne2k__: thats because their repository has the latest and greatest whereas ubuntu's has the latest stable
<kyncani> bartleby: check the volumes, check again and recheck
<gaelfx> bartleby: sorry, I was just kidding...
<ne2k__> unavailable: "stable", as in, broken.
<unavailable> rofl
<localgod11> gaelfx:  same install
<bartleby> I did check the volume and everything. it suddenly stopped working on all videos. youtube, google, the works
<localgod11> gaelfx: no good?
<bartleby> nothin doin
<gaelfx> ramblex: not sure, but you could try putting iTunes on through Wine
<unavailable> yah they had the "dont come here for help unless youve upgraded to the fixed version" type of attitude
<ramblex> gaelfx, itunes is a dog thru WIne :/
 * unavailable still wonders why anyone would use such a resource hog like itunes for anything
<gaelfx> localgod11: well, when I tried to remove the restricted drivers and then put envy on, it screwed my res, but maybe there was another way for me to fix it
<omkar> hi
<omkar> people
<gaelfx> ramblex: wasn't sure, sorry, but I think that's the easiest way to do it
<bartleby> hiya
<bartleby> guess no dave chapelle for me
<bartleby> ;__;
<gaelfx> localgod11: maybe you could edit xorg.conf to get it to offer a diff res
<unavailable> bartleby try killall pulseaudio
<DarkAudit> the local repository is not being added to my sources.list
<Lusule> I'd like to thank everyone for the support in here, I'm really enjoying my Ubuntu experience because of it :)
<gaelfx> localgod11: when you used Envy, did it say that the driver would not work for your computer, or what?
<omkar> hey people
<omkar> i have a bit probs
<m11> Lusule: nice to hear :)
<omkar> i m on Ubuntu Machine now
<gaelfx> Lusule: that's great to hear, even if it wasn't my fault :D
<omkar> i have a problem on Fedora System
<dennis_> Sind Deutsche da
 * kyncani thinks Lusule is being nice because he has something to ask ;)  (just kidding, i hope)
<ramblex> omkar, just tell us the problem...
<Lusule> *she ;)
<gaelfx> omkar: so what's the problem?
<omkar> i want to connect to a IRC related to fedora from Ubuntu machine can any one tellme do i have to write #fedora or directly fedora/
<dennis_> Hello
<omkar> ?
<dennis_> Are German´s there
<Lusule> and no, nothing to ask.... yet
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ne2k__> dennis_: here, not there!
<localgod11> gaelfx:  no didnt "SAY" anything but on rerboot I got low graphics
<bazhang> omkar, /join #fedora
<omkar> okay thnks
<bono> hi,can anyone tell me i would like to run a text mode ubuntu under a text mode ubuntu
<gaelfx> localgo11: like so low res you couldn't view one whole window?
<bono> which vm should i use
<gaelfx> localgod11: like so low res you couldn't view one whole window?
<bono> xen?
<bazhang> bono, you want to run vm without x server?
<bono> Yes!
<bazhang> bono, why
<Rudd-O> bono: start the vm in runlevel 3
<bono> coz i prefer speeed with x
<bono> No
<bono> I need the Host as well in text mode
<gavi> hey folks im using ubuntu 8.04 and it has stoped automounting usb devices, does anyone have a solution?
<bono> coz i prefer speeed "without" x
<Shishire> Ok, this is really weird.  I've tried logging in several times, and the only settings that work are failsafe terminal and failsafe gnome.  the others just send me back to the log in screen.
<Shishire> Anyone have any idea what causes that?
<hateball> Shishire: Try rename your gnome config files, perhaps they're corrupt
<Shishire> where are they located?
<kyncani> Shishire: look at ~/.xsession-errors
<olleorama> rudd-o, I cant install grub on my harddrive since its not present in the chrooted /dev
<gaelfx> gavi: can you still mount the drives manually?
<causa-prima> hi there! if got a process i kannt kill, even kill -9 doesn't work
<gaelfx> gavi: I mean, in terminal or through nautilus?
<gavi> i believe so.. i tried with gparted and i can mount
<faheem> Hi. Just noticed that http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/ and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports do rather different things.
<Jayzee> Anyone good at mdadm / cfdisk here? I need a few advices on how to setup a RAID5 correctly
<gaelfx> gavi: all devices, or is it just one device you're having trouble with?
<ne2k__> causa-prima: that is impossible. kill -9 cannot be intercepted. are you sure that the very same pid is being used and that you don't have something that is being respawned by init or something else?
<faheem> In my opinion this is a bug. Just wondered if I'm missing something.
<kyncani> causa-prima: kill -9 does not work -> reboot ...
<bono> it's not possible?@@
<gavi> gaelfx,  but i seem to be having delete and cut issues inside nautalis im trying with terminal now as root
<muddler> gavi: try typing 'dmesg' into a console just after you've plugged it in
<gaelfx> gavi: do you have scim running?
<causa-prima> ne2k: how to find out? it's totem, i don't think it respawns itself ;)
<sipior> causa-prima: probably just a zombie. doesn't cause any harm (usually), and will go away at next reboot...
<gavi> seems to be working fine with root in terminal
<causa-prima> kyncani: i really don't like rebooting
<gavi> im not sure what a scim is
<gavi> but before i try dmesg, must i unmount?
<bono> hi,can anyone tell me HowTO,Ii would like to run a text mode debian(VM) under a text mode debian
<causa-prima> sipior: oh, it DOAS harm..100%cpu
<gaelfx> gavi: haha, then you're probably not running it
<muddler> davi: I would
<muddler> gavi i mean
<kyncani> ne2k__, causa-prima : kill -9 does not work -> process is in uninterruptible sleep -> reboot needed
<gaelfx> gavi: I don't think so, but not sure
<sipior> causa-prima: could you paste the relevant ps output line?
<gaelfx> gavi: have you tried watching the syslog WHILE you plug the device in?
<kyncani> causa-prima: you do have permissions to send signals to this process right ? try kill -9 as root (sudo ...)
<macrobad> ne2k__: Are you here?
<gavi> gaelfx, no i have not
<ne2k__> macrobad: yep
<gaelfx> gavi: if you do, it might tell you if something is going wrong when you plug in the device
<causa-prima> sipior: how? ps <pid>?
<unavailable> kyncani ne2k__ causa-prima killall not an option?
<sipior> causa-prima: yup
<GMFlash> i'm trying to update to the latest version of rubygems on a freshly installed ubuntu 8.04. everything "looks" right but for some reason it isn't updating. anyone know what else i have to do? http://pastie.org/233880
<causa-prima> kyncani: i did not start it as root, so i suppose it can't give root-rights to itself..but i'll try it with sudo ;)
<ne2k__> causa-prima: ps auwx |grep <process-name>
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: so do you know how to switch the video rendering mode in Totem, or no
<DarkAudit> I installed build-essential. I installed apt-build, and set it to athlon 64. The setup did NOT add the directory to my sources.list, even when it asked me if I wanted it to. When I did "sudo apt-build install pan", the package downloaded the necessary files to compile the package and started the compile. When it finished all that, it downloaded and installed the package from  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main anyway, as if
<faheem> Hi. Just noticed that http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/ and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports do rather different things. Only the former behaves as I would expect. I think this is a bug,
 * bjwebb needs help
<causa-prima> 1000     30424 77.8 13.4 634308 138524 ?       DNl  13:28 200:30 totem file:///media/medien/Medien2/Filme/Neu/Citizen%20Kane%20AC3%20AC3.avi
<macrobad> ne2k__: So, I've found out that IFF_LOWER_UP was added in 2.6.17, and IFF_RUNNING - in 2.6.13. See http://lxr.linux.no/linux/include/linux/if.h#L50 for details. Also, there is an interesting desription of those states in http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2863#section-3.1.10
<gavi> gaelfx, thanks for your help i wish i could give u more attention, however something just came up and i need to go...
<gavi> i hope i didnt waste to much of your time
<gavi> thanks anyways
<kurumin> hi
<gaelfx> gavi: it's all good, I didn't really do anything anywho
<causa-prima> btw: ctrl + alt +backspace did't work either..
<sipior> causa-prima: and sudo kill -9 doesn't work on this guy?
<gaelfx> gavi: good luck
<ne2k__> faheem: this is not a bug. in HTTP, a directory must end with /
<macrobad> ne2k__: In short, it was not in 2.4, and I'm really curious to know how mii-tools did it. Well, still not enough to browse the source :)
<kyncani> unavailable, ne2k__, causa-prima : a process stuck in uninterruptible sleep cannot be killed with current linux kernels. Last time i checked lwn, there was a plan to change this. Won't happen this year though
<DarkAudit> what's the point of using apt-build if the setup procedures as they currently are mean it will ignore that package you just spen half an hour compiling and go off on it's own and get the remote package?
<causa-prima> sipior, nope, doesn't work
<Sigiken> Hello, I cant get 3d acceleration, altough the driver is installed
<causa-prima> kynaci: that means i HAVE to reboot, no way arround this?
<kurumin> hi, i`m froo brazil, like of a help in serve ltsp!
<Pici> !br | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kyncani> causa-prima: yep, D means uninterruptible sleep i think. Live with it because only a reboot will clean it
<Shishire> ... still not working.  I've checked my .xsession-errors, and renamed both .gnome2 and uninstalled compiz
<gaelfx> Sigiken: it might help if you told us the card you are having issues with
<localgod11> gaelfx:  no like 800x600
<sipior> causa-prima: yeah, the D state is never a good sign :-) time for a reboot...
<Sigiken> Ati x1950pro PCI-E
<gaelfx> localgod11: hmm, still pretty crappy though
<C4N> hey Pici
<Sorlag> ive Problem. If i use shutdown +m -q (which means --quiet) The comp is still beeping! Why is that?
<C4N> that para is wrong in Portuguese
<kyncani> causa-prima: as long as you have only one process stuck, you can live with it until next reboot. Otherwise, a reboot is needed, unfortunately
<causa-prima> kyncani: i cannot live with 100% cpu ;)
<gaelfx> localgod11: did you do the restricted driver first and then Envy?
<localgod11> gaelfx:  yep i can get 1280 with the onboard but it leaves artifacts when playing vid at that res
<C4N> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sigiken> Yes
<kyncani> causa-prima: a process in D state cannot consume cpu either
<C4N> That is correct
<localgod11> gaelfx:  nope envy first
<causa-prima> sipior: but how did this d stat happen? i mean i do not want it to happen again ;)
<sipior> causa-prima: if you start another process, the dead process will no longer be taking up 100% of the cpu
<javier_> what player u recommend to see films and you can change the size and location of the subtitles?
<gaelfx> localgod11: when you rebooted after envy, did you go into the safe-graphics mode?
<Sigiken> oh ehm, I did envyNG before the restriced driver, cause it gave me problems
<causa-prima> kyncani: want a screenshot? it DOES..like i said..100% cpu. it's a totem, so i guess it's some sort of indian witch stuff..err..
<Shishire> I'm still unable to login to a normal session.  it bumps me back to the login screen.  Any suggestions?
<sipior> causa-prima: probably an i/o issue. doubtful it would happen again, but perhaps there was a problem with the file you were attempting to play?
<Sigiken>  How do I get in safe-graphics mode?
<gregord1> causa-prima: if you check the process state codes, you will find your process is "D    Uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)"
<gregord1> causa-prima: see http://isomerica.net/archives/2008/03/22/troubleshooting-defunct-zombie-processes-on-linux/
<causa-prima> sipior: i mean, it doesn't take all the 10%, but it takes every little rest left..so about 96-98%
<Cyndrework> anyone know best place to buy a .ca domain?
<Sigiken> ooh sorry, that was meant tos omeone else :P
<Sorlag> ive Problem. If i use shutdown +m -q (which means --quiet) The comp is still beeping! Why is that?
<macrobad> ne2k__: And yeah, ip tool has supported it since Source-Version: 20071016-1
<kyncani> causa-prima: don't want it to happen again ? Pray to the kernel gods : please kernel gods, fix this issue so that we humble users won't have to suffer again helplessly ... (something like that)
<sipior> causa-prima: you already know how to fix it :-)
<bjwebb> im having trouble burning a dvd :S
<causa-prima> kyncani: you think this will help? ;)
<isakey> what are these console command to get info from optical drive and media?
<ANDREIdude> does anyoneknow how to change the Network Card MAC?
<causa-prima> sipior: yeah..i'll reboot. ;)
<bjwebb> i think i can erase it, but i get errors when i try to write - ive tried the default ubuntu one, brassero and k3b, but none of them work
<sun01tech> i created a partition with gparted, how do i gain ownership of it, since i am unable to write to it, other than in terminal with sudo
<nixnoob> ANDREIdude: i dont think thats possible?
<gaelfx> ANDREIdude: I don't think you can do that
<Dedi> anyone using a thinkpad fingerscan?
<anw> ANDREIdude:  macchanger
<nixnoob> i stand corrected
<gaelfx> ANDREIdude: but maybe you can spoof it
<isakey> what are these console command to get info from optical drive and media?
<localgod11> gaelfx: yep it did
<Sigiken> THe card of mine is x1950 PRO (PCI-E) sorry
<ANDREIdude> anw without the machanger
<gaelfx> localgod11: ok, well, try envy again, only this time, when that dialog pops up after reboot, shutdown first and then start up the computer again
<ANDREIdude> because i can't connect to the internet without the specified MAC by the ISP
<ANDREIdude> from*
<gaelfx> localgod11: not saying it's the most perfect fix, or even technically sound, but it worked once for me
<nixnoob> anyone know how to configure irssi to automatically join irc.freenode.net change my nick and msg nickserv?
<causa-prima> so..thanks to evereyone helping me with this little one. i was just supprised tehre is something you cannot kill ;)
<causa-prima> that means: we need bigger weapons than kill -9 ;)
<Sorlag> oh comeon you guys how do i shutdown +m without system beep??
 * unavailable thinks we need a nuke command
<causa-prima> oh yeah ;)
<causa-prima> armageddon <pid> or somthing
<Sigiken> Could you help me getting my card workign?
<unavailable> like nuke -l:p would nuke all processes beginning with the letter p
<localgod11> gaelfx:  your saying run envy then reboot when I come up in safe mode?
<macrobad> nixnoob: I do
<gaelfx> Sorlag: have you tried disabling the system beep?
<sipior> Sorlag: the -q switch refers to terminal output, not the system beep
<Kardoso> hi all
<Sorlag> sipior its still outputting
<unavailable> and nuke -l:p -keep   would remember to nuke all further processes that start that begin with the letter p
<gaelfx> localgod11: yeah, when envy asks you to reboot, reboot, when the dialog comes up saying "You are about start in safe-graphics mode" or whatever, select shut down
 * sipior shrugs
<kyncani> causa-prima: there are no more effective weapon than kill -9. That draws the limit between what we can fix in userland and the kernel space where bugs often lead to reboot needed
<cet> hey folks, how is everybody? :)
<Sorlag> gaelfx no i just want to disable it for shutdown-countdown
<sipior> Sorlag: actually, checking the man page, i notice that i don't seem to have a -q switch anyway, so it is not surprising that it would do nothing :-)
<gaelfx> Sorlag: you do know that -q means it doesn't display messages, it has nothing to do with actual sounds, right?
<causa-prima> kyncani: so reboot is the ultimate wapon..or what? it's like we do the big bang to our RAM
<mnuaimat> hi guys
<Kardoso> hi
<mnuaimat> i have a problem with firefox. it exited unexpectedly without showing any error msg when i open yahoo mail beta, i am on ubuntu 8.04 with firefox 3.0
<Sorlag> gaeplex its outputting anyways
<Sorlag> damn@damn-desktop:~$ sudo shutdown +5 -q
<Sorlag> Broadcast message from damn@damn-desktop
<Sorlag> 	(/dev/pts/0) at 17:40 ...
<Sorlag> The system is going down for maintenance in 5 minutes!
<cet> anyone really good at samba stuff here? i could really need some help..
<FloodBot2> Sorlag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sorlag> Broadcast message from damn@damn-desktop
<Sorlag> 	(/dev/pts/0) at 17:41 ...
<kyncani> causa-prima, unavailable : yeah, reboot will kill all processes beginning with letter p, it will also shoot every other process and force-restart the box ;)
<sun01tech> couldn't connect with program on phone, tried several things, rebooted and like magic
<gaelfx> localgod11: I know that makes no sense, but like I said, it worked once for me, so maybe it will for you too
<mnuaimat> sorry -- errrrrr its not beta anymore, its just yahoo mail
<isakey> mnuaimat: it happened a lot to me too, dunno why. but not with yahoo sites
<unavailable> and finally nuke -p :<pid> -rw random   would nuke kill the process with associated pid then rewrite over the process file with a file full of random digits
<nixnoob> anyone know how to configure irssi to automatically join irc.freenode.net change my nick and msg nickserv?
<DarkAudit> even with deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main in my sources.list, apt-build will complile fine, then go right ahead and download and install the precompiled binary anyway, totally defeating the point of using apt-build in the first place. Something has gone wrong with setting apt-build up. What is it?
<mnuaimat> isakey: any solution or log should we look into ?
<Pici> nixnoob: irssi.org has some good tutorials
<causa-prima> so, thank you again..i'll jszt reboot. good bye from germany :D
<unavailable> ofcourse you would need sudo to use nuke
<isakey> mnuaimat: i was said i should look into ~/.xsession-errors (if firefox was launched from quick icon, or shortcut, it log there)
<gaelfx> Sorlag: why don't do 'man shutdown'?
<unavailable> and possibly a second security measure like "are you sure you want to do this  if so type <a random 16 character hexdec code> at the following prompt
<gaelfx> Sorlag: -q is not a valid option for shutdown
<XChat> Is there a way to open .rar files in ubuntu? if so can you tell me how? thx in advance
<Pici> !rar | XChat
<ubottu> XChat: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<unavailable> xchat sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Sorlag> -q, --quiet                 reduce output to errors only
<gaelfx> XChat: use synaptic to add the package 'rar'
<kyncani> unavailable: ho no, that would lead to questions like "how can i nuke without being root", just leave the nuke suid so that everyone can nuke anything ... and make it a network protocol, so that i can nuke your box from overseas :)
<Sorlag> gaelfx indeed it is
<Sorlag> -q, --quiet                 reduce output to errors only
<unavailable> rofl
<Rudd-O> gaelfx: look in the configuration for totem, I do NOT know how to switch video output method in totem
<Pici> Sivam: Where do you see that?
<Kardoso> How can I istall a .tar.bz2 install package? I'm starter in Linux. Please help me.
<legend2440> JuzzyD: did you get it to work?
<Rudd-O> BUT
<Pici> Sorlag: Where do you see that?
<DarkAudit> deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main is the same priority level as the rest of the repositories. Is that the problem here?
<mnuaimat> i have run firefox from command line, there's segmentation fault error, please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27507/
<Sorlag> shutdown --help
<kyncani> unavailable: wait a minute, don't they already have these kind of backdoors implemented as trojan on windows ?
<Rudd-O> gaelfx: there is a gstreamer options panel in gnome preferences (it is called multimedia I think), look there!
<anw> xDDD
<Sivam> Kardoso: tar -jxvf
<unavailable> kyncani yep :)
<mnuaimat> isakey: can you look at the output
<infid3l> hi im interested in installed a linux but im wondering if i should install firefox or ubuntu??
<Sorlag> both ^^
<Rudd-O> infid3l: firefox and ubuntu are orthogonal things
<Kardoso> Sivam: Should I type it to Terminal?
<unavailable> kyncani remember that you would need super sudo to use nuke as the command could fry your hdd
<Sivam> yes
<Rudd-O> when you install ubuntu you get firefox for free
<isakey> mnuaimat: no, sorry
<Kardoso> ok, thx
<unavailable> firefox is free
<infid3l> oh wow
<infid3l> thank you :)~
 * unavailable never heard of anyone paying for firefox
<gaelfx> Sorlag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27508/ not on my system
<Kardoso> Sivam: Is the dir change command "cd" in Terminal?
<Kardoso> or something else?
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: thanks man, haha, thought you forgot!
<Sorlag> gaelfx ^^
<macrobad> Kardoso: yes, it is
<Kardoso> Macrobad: thank you
<Pici> Sorlag: --help shows it, but not the manpage...
 * unavailable also notices the question  "linux:  firefox or ubuntu"  huh?
<Sivam> Kardoso: is it working ?
<r0pav> i just installed ubuntu and its asking me for my windows xp disc, does it matter which version of sp i have? (thanks in advance)
 * anw is confused about this too ...
<kevinO> where is the best java runtimes for ubuntu?
<mnuaimat> guys, does anyone has a clue why firefox exited when i open my yahoo mail ?? the output of shell is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/27507/
<Kardoso> Sivam: I didnt try it, but I will soon.
<Sivam> kevinO: java 5 does good now a days
<Kardoso> Sivam: thank you
<unavailable> firefox is the best os    O_o
<JMHP> hi, im stucked trying to configure my ubuntu HH as a PDC with samba.. does someone knows a good link i can check? Thanks =D
<unavailable> lol
<kevinO> Sivam di i get it right from their website?
<anw> xDDD
<kevinO> do*
<r0pav> 15:59 < r0pav> i just installed ubuntu and its asking me for my windows xp disc, does it matter which version of sp i have? (thanks in advance)
<isakey> any software like nero cdspeed2000 to check for quality of dvd burn?
<Sivam> kevinO: also u can try for gcj
<Sivam> kevinO: if your implementation goes low
<Sivam> kevinO: just do
<anw> ?? ubuntu is asking for Win disc ??
<Pici> !java | kevinO
<ubottu> kevinO: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Sivam> kevinO: apt-get install gcj
<daschl> has anyone got cake up and running on IIS without rewrite? .. it doesnt work :(
<Sorlag> Pici whats the man page anyways?
<r0pav> anw: ya
<poningru> r0pav: uhh...
<Pici> Sorlag: man shutdown
<poningru> thats not ubuntu
<poningru> where did you install ubuntu?
<poningru> wubi?
<poningru> as in inside windows?
<Pici> !who | poningru
<poningru> or outside it?
<ubottu> poningru: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<r0pav> on my computer?
<r0pav> the dvd drive
<poningru> as a windows application?
<gaelfx> haha, I love Ubuntu, it's the only place where a word like wubi isn't automatically laughed at
<JMHP> hi, im stucked trying to configure my ubuntu HH as a PDC with samba.. does someone knows a good link i can check? Thanks =D
<r0pav> i put the disc in and it just opened up saying i need win xp disc
<blittan> hi, anyone know if there is a way of making a copy (with files) of a directory structure, but I don't actually want to copy the files just wanting empty directories with empty files but using the same structure/names as the original?
<poningru> r0pav: did you install ubuntu already?
<kyncani> gaelfx: try gutsy gibbon :)
<Sorlag> So its not unbeepable after all?
<blittan> eg: just create a dummy copy
<kyncani> gaelfx: that's some codename
 * macrobad has been confused by wubi users so many times that he thinks wubi is evil now
<r0pav> it says its the vista version of ubuntu
<poningru> Pici: as you can see I had addressed him initially, there was no need unless the traffic was heavy
<michael_> hmm whats the best way to get all emails from thunderbird (win) to evolution ?
<isakey> vista vesrion of ubuntu? /writes definiton to a note
<gaelfx> kyncani: you know, it's the first time I ever heard of a gibbon, and here I thought I knew a lot about animals...Ubuntu really is dedicated to education
<poningru> r0pav: where did you get this cd?
<Kardoso> Please should me an antivirus software. I know Linux safely from viruses, I just want to clean the infected Windows.
<poningru> where did you download it?
<Pici> poningru: But other people don't know if you're talking to them.
<JoeFool> hello, I currently have Gutsy on my computer. I tried upgrading to Hardy, but my computer restarted halfway through. Now I can only log in with "Failsafe Gnome". Will installing Hardy with the installation disc work?
<Pici> Kardoso: clamav is a good one to check out
<gaelfx> blittan: did you try to use 'man cp' to see if there is an appropriate option?
<macrobad> r0pav: You must have a good grass over there! :)
<r0pav> pningru: http://ubuntuvista.on.nimp.org/final_version/ubuntista.iso.tar.gz
<poningru> Kardoso: clamv
<poningru> Pici: as you saw there was no other traffic
<poningru> other than you
<Kardoso> Pici: thanks. Is it avaible in Synaptics?
<poningru> so its assumed that one is talking to the person
<poningru> wtf
<Pici> Kardoso: Indeed it is.
<kyncani> Kardoso: clamav, klamav with kde, avscan with gnome
<JMHP> hi, im stucked trying to configure my ubuntu HH as a PDC with samba.. does someone knows a good link i can check? Thanks =D (or any samba community irc channel/server?)
<rambo3> JoeFool, dist-upgrade
<Kardoso> Pici: ok, thanks
<JoeFool> thanks
<shahar> hi
 * delcoyote hi
<JoeFool> actually
<poningru> r0pav: that is not ubuntu
<bartmon> omg, don't click r0pavs link
<Burnaphatone> If anyone that has experience with partitioning an IDE HD for a dual boot WINXP and Ubuntu, Im having issues getting my primary HD recognized.  Send me a tell please.
<macrobad> r0pav: bastard
<sami> How to install flash to ubuntu?
<poningru> please only download ubuntu from correct places
<poningru> !install | r0pav
<poningru> that will tell you where to get it from
<ubottu> r0pav: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<shahar> i am not able to start apache2 with ssl properly. i get an error SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length. any ideas?
<bartmon> sami: what do you mean by flash?
<rmrr1234> exit
<r0pav> oh ok thx
<Sigiken> I reinstalled the drivers, also with Envy but I still cant get 3d Acceleration, when I type fglrxinfo it shows me: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<r0pav> DCC SEND "llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll" 0 0 0
<sami> to be able to see youtube videos
<bartmon> sami: adobe's internet platform or flash media?
<bartmon> smai: a moment
<kyncani> !flash | sami
<ubottu> sami: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JoeFool> Thanks
<RobertBopkins>  CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME
<RobertBopkins> When I installed Linux it asked me for my credit card number. Two days later I got a call from Wachovia asking me if I had purchased $400 worth of Totino's pizza rolls and Mountain Dew (I hadn't). Let this be a warning to all of you out there in the Internet.
<poningru> woah woah
<poningru> why the name calling
<sami> bartmon: thanks
<jbroome> RobertBopkins: doofus
<bartmon> sami: shortest way is to execute "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<gaelfx> jbroome: he means he ordered $600 dollars worth
<isakey> RobertBopkins: lol
<RobertBopkins> im serious people
<Sigiken> Can somebody please help me with installing my video card, i'm desperate
<RobertBopkins> i need some help
<shahar> i don't have apache2-ssl-certificate
<RobertBopkins> thats 400 dollars i dont have
<sami> great! it works! thank you!
<isakey> RobertBopkins: see a doctor
<RobertBopkins> due to ubuntu
<jussi01> RobertBopkins: please dont
<JMHP> hi, im stucked trying to configure my ubuntu HH as a PDC with samba.. does someone knows a good link i can check? Thanks =D (or any samba community irc channel/server?)
<bartmon> Sigiken: what are your problems?
<Sorlag> where do i get a list of present ubuntu-bugs?
<RobertBopkins> do i need to bring this matter to court? ubuntu is scamming people
<RobertBopkins> i will not stand for this
<gaelfx> RobertBopkins: perhaps you should go to www.ubuntu.com next time
<kyncani> Warning understood, don't listen to idiots on irc
<gordonjcp> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<anw> ??
<Sigiken> I cant get 3d acceleration, games don't start, when I click on appearance -> visual effect, I get a white screen
<gordonjcp> ty
<Sigiken> if I type in a terminal compiz, I also get a white screen
<Burnaphatone> Does anyone know a method for indentifying an ide hardisk during Ubuntu installation? I have tried configuring in bios, to no avail...
<matchius> jest tu ktos z polski?;d
<darkarchon> does anyone know how i run itunes on wifi on ubuntu?
<bartmon> !pl > matchius
<ubottu> matchius, please see my private message
<gaelfx> Burnaphatone: what do you mean identifying?
<genii> !pl | matchius
<ubottu> matchius: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<isleshocky78> I upgrade my kubuntu 8.04 install to use kde4.1 (kde4.0.98). Now when I boot the computer I get a alert window saying "Cannot open theme file @@@ToBeReplaceByDesktopBase@@@". I then get the command line prompt to login. If I login and run startx then kde runs fine. Any idea on the error?
<bartmon> !kubuntu > isleshocky78
<ubottu> isleshocky78, please see my private message
<kyncani> Burnaphatone: basically, if you're using the latest hardy and it does not see your disk, then you're outta luck. You may try a more recent distro though, like intrepid
<Burnaphatone> gaelfx: when I have my external hd turned on during installation, it finds that drive fine for a place to partition
<poningru> isleshocky78: you must know that kde4 is experimental
<Kardoso> !xubuntu > Kardoso
<ubottu> kardoso, please see my private message
<Kardoso> ok
<Sigiken> do you know how to fix it?
<bartmon> Sigiken: do you know which drivers your video card is using?
<poningru> for more help #kubuntu
<isleshocky78> poningru: Yes, I know that.
<isleshocky78> Just wondering if anyone knew if there was a simple fix to this.
<EnMasse187> how do i check my ROUTER ASSIGNED UP like the 192.168.1.100 one?
 * unavailable wonders why anyone would be naive enough to enter their credit card info anywhere and not expect to get charged
<poningru> oh sorry no
<poningru> try #kubuntu though
<Sigiken> first I installed the restricted drivers and afterward the 8.4 drivers from envyNG, but when I check on my terminal it says this: OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Sigiken> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<gaelfx> Burnaphatone: ok, sorry, I don't think I can help
<Kardoso> !kubuntu > Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso, please see my private message
<isleshocky78> poningru: Thank you. Doing that now.
<poningru> EnMasse187: right click on networkmanager icon and click on connection info
<poningru> or ifconfig on a terminal
<bartmon> Sigiken: That's no good. You should reinstall the restricted drivers.ž
<EnMasse187> kk
<gaelfx> Sigiken: I installed restricted drivers then with Envy as well, when I did a fresh install and only used Envy, it worked fine for me
<dennis_> error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm': Permission denied
<dennis_> what is that means
<cygoku> About Medibuntu repo, is it down for ever or what ?
<Sigiken> so ehm, how do I reinstall those drivers?
<kevinO> it means you do not have permissions
<gaelfx> dennis_: you need to do it with sudo before the command
<zouhair> dennda:   you are trying to access a file as simple user
<red22> Slart: you still around?
<gaelfx> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bartmon> dennis_: you don't have permission to write to that location You need to have root priviledges for that.
<dennis_> can you tell me the set
<bartmon> dennis_: try prepending sudo to your command
<bartmon> dennis_:  sudo <your command>
<dennis_> i am using Dr.Phyton
<dennis_> how this works
<gaelfx> !sudo | dennis_
<ubottu> dennis_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kevinO> Pici that link you sent me to is giving me problems, when it tells me todo this sudo update-java-alternatives -l >>>> java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<jpw27_> OK I've tried everything on the FixVideoResolutionHowto page that I thought was applicable to me, and I'm still stuck at 800x600
<kevinO> Pici then this sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-5-bin >>>>update-java-alternatives: directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-5-bin
<jpw27_> my xorg.conf is here if it would be helpful http://rafb.net/p/XztD7f16.html http://rafb.net/p/XztD7f16.html
<shahar> i can browse on http://127.0.0.1:443 but not on https://127.0.0.1
<Sigiken> could it be because I've written Option: NoDRI in xorg? i did this because I couldnt get into my desktop, it always froze after installing the drivers
<sarthor> i am i am using ubuntu hardy on 64 bit pc. my webcam is working fine on kopete, but not on gyachi, am i need any extra plugin to run my webcam cam on gyachi? if yes. then please tell me what plugin and how to instll tht. i am new.
<unclemike> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.34_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<gaelfx> jpw27_: did you install Envy or restricted drivers?
<bartmon> dennis_: what are you trying to do with DrPython?
<dennis_> Install Emrald Theme Manager
<Pici> kevinO: I think you need to use java-1.5.0-sun as your argument, not java-5-bin
<jpw27_> gaelfx: I tried to install Matrox's drivers for my card (G400) but the installer throws "This version of X not supported"
<kevinO> oh
<jpw27_> gaelfx: I can try Envy
<gaelfx> jpw27_: ah, sorry, got no experience with the Matrox thing
<linuxkrn> is there a live cd with dmraid already loaded?
<jpw27_> gaelfx: yeah, there drivers are 2 years old, and building them from source requires the xorg-server package, which doesn't exist any more, I'm pretty sure
<gaelfx> jpw27_: everything exists somewhere ;) even that old epic pinball game...
<kdeuser^> when I give vga=791 in the kernel parameter, I don`t see anything in the virtual console
<JoeFool> hi, I'm back again.
<kdeuser^> But in debian I am able to see virtual consoles
<jpw27_> gaelfx: yeah xorg-server has a page on Launchpad, I may try to build it or something
<kdeuser^> what is the probelm
<JoeFool> I tried "dist-upgrade", it said "bash: dist-upgrade command not found"
<macrobad> dennis_: Why don't you just 'sudo apt-get install emerald'?
<kevinO> Pici that didnt work either
<gaelfx> jpw27_: well, I hope it works, and if it does you should def throw a howto on the forums or something like that
<genii> JoeFool: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<kevinO> java -verrion still reports java version "1.5.0_15"
<macrobad> kdeuser^: Just a wild guess, try to enter the number in hex! ;)
<jpw27_> gaelfx: There's a few things floating around on the forums about Matrox cards, but nothing that helpful.  If I can hack together a solution I'll definitely do a writeup of it
<Pici> kevinO: What are you expecting it to say?
<lucas_> hello there, i need some help... I have an intel gma x3100 and cant enable desktop effects in two users at the same time... how do i do that?
<Rudd-O> there was a DOS game called pinball
<Rudd-O> pinball.exe
<Rudd-O> it was AWESOME
<gaelfx> jpw27_: haha, wish I could help
<Rudd-O> gameplay was as realistic as hell
<JoeFool> genii: I tried that, it says something about dpkg being interrupted, I run the dpkg command, and it stays at one part for a long time
<shahar> ok.. can anyone please help me with getting ssl to work with ubuntu's apache ?
<Rudd-O> does someone have it?
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: but was it as good as the Android table of Epic Pinball?
<LSD|Ninja> Rudd-O: epic pinball?
<jpw27_> gaelfx: no problem, I'm just using this computer temporarily anyway
<Rudd-O> JoeFool: strace the pid of the dpkg command with the -ff option
<XChat> I've installed compiz fusion but where do I activate it now?
<Pici> Rudd-O: This channel is only for Ubuntu support and not for Windows software or software piracy, please take this elsewhere.
<Rudd-O> gaelfx: EPIC PINBALL, THAT IS THE NAME
<Rudd-O> thaaaaaaaaaaanks man!
<JoeFool> sorry, what?
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: you can still buy it, but it's $20! how lame?
<Rudd-O> Pici: sorry, I'm not discussing *piracy*, I am discussing where to get that software to run under DOSBOX in my beloved Ubuntu installation
<LSD|Ninja> Rudd-O: I have it somewhere I think
<hunter_> hi
<hunter_> hello
<gaelfx> Rudd-O: you would think that it would be free by now
<Pici> Rudd-O: If you dont have the software itself, we can't help you.
<LSD|Ninja> Rudd-O: better move this ofer to -office before Puci asks us to leave
<macrobad> !hi | hunter_
<ubottu> hunter_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<XChat> can someone tell me how to turn Compiz-fusion on?
<LSD|Ninja> offtopic*
 * pestilence bangs head on desk...
<gaelfx> XChat: Preferences->Appearances
<macrobad> XChat: System -> Parameters -> Appearance
<legend2440> jpw27_: do you have     xserver-xorg-video-mga in synaptic installed?
<JoeFool> "﻿strace the pid of the dpkg command with the -ff option" what does that mean??
<Rudd-O> XChat: preferences ->appearance
<Pici> kevinO: Is it because it reports Java 1.5 instead of Java 5 ?
<XChat> k thx all
<hunter_> is this the  ubantu chatroom?
<Rudd-O> JoeFool: strace lets you know where it is stuck.  if you run strace -ff dpkg --whateveroptions you have ran, you can see what it is doing behind the scenes
 * Richwn joins #ubantu
<genii> hunter_: It's the ubuntu support channel
<gaelfx> hunter_: Ubuntu chatroom, yes
<kevinO> Pici yeah
<Pici> hunter_: This is the Ubuntu Support Channel, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rudd-O> I suggest you run strace -ff -e trace=file to limit yourself to file accesses monitoring
<hunter_> ok
<Pici> kevinO: Java 1.5 is the same thing as Java 5
<hunter_> i have a problem
<JoeFool> thanks so much
<Pici> kevinO: Sun's stupid naming convention.
<jpw27_> legend2440: yeah
<fo2sh> guys..i wanna reset the "root" password...any help! :(
<kevinO> Pici ok, thanks :)
 * genii sighs
<LSD|Ninja> fo2sh: you don't need the root account, ubuntu disables it
<be-pola1> way
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JoeFool> if that doesn't work, will installing with the disc do it?
<bartmon> LSD|Ninja: so not true
<gaelfx> omg, ubottu is hilarious
<hunter_> today i compiled the kernel , and it sucess ,but when i boot my computer , it say file not found
<LSD|Ninja> bartmon: what is?
<kdeuser^> macrobad: what will its value be in hex ?
<hunter_> today i compiled the kernel , and it sucess ,but when i boot my computer , it say file not found
<lfr453> s
<jpw27_> * goes off to try yet another xorg.conf
<hunter_> anybody know that?
<bartmon> LSD|Ninja: that ubuntu disables the root account
<kdeuser^> macrobad:why enter in hex I mean ?
<LSD|Ninja> bartmon: they've changed that? Last time I bothered to check they did
<fo2sh> well...i wanna extract a compressed file but i don't have the right permission :( ( i'm new to linux )
<hunter_> su root?
<genii> gah
<jussi01> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Xavura> !sudo | fo2sh
<ubottu> fo2sh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<hunter_> i want to know the way to compile the kernel
<jussi01> hunter_: whats the exact error?
<LSD|Ninja> anything you need the root account for in general use can usually be handled with sudo, enabling it serves no real purpose other than extending your e you-know-what
<Rudd-O> hunter_: it's not difficult
<legend2440> JuzzyD: did you get it to work?
<jussi01> !kernel | hunter_
<ubottu> hunter_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<genii> jussi01: Heh beat me to it
<jussi01> :D
<olleorama> Hello, still trying to recover my grub, anybody willing to help? Rudd-o?
<Rudd-O> olleorama: can you tell me what grub-install says?
<Rudd-O> I need to know that
<hunter_> rudd,but when i boot my computer from my new kernel,it say that files not found
<gaelfx> good night everyone
<raphael_burnes> what would be the first thing to look at if you have a server that just appears to power off by itself - every 2-3 days. I've changed everything on the computer except the hard drive - there are no errors in dmesg, /var/log/messages, kern.log. I've run rkhunter and came back all green
<olleorama> rudd-o, wait 1 minute
<raphael_burnes> it just seems to power itself off at random intervals
<Rudd-O> olleorama: np
<macrobad> kdeuser^: http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<hunter_> i just compile linux kernel is 2.6.26 version
<jussi01> hunter_: have you updated grub?
<zippytech> how  can i mount an ntfs drive the was not shut down properly
<be-pola1> hunter_: did you compile your kernel with support for your filesystem?
<bartmon> LSD|Ninja: the root account it is definitely there. You enter the password for it just before installing the system
<macrobad> kdeuser^: because it is suggested in the docs
<cygoku> About Medibuntu repo, is it down for ever or what ?
<olleorama> rudd-o; /dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device.
<wols> !root | bartmon
<ubottu> bartmon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lusule> anyone else having issues connecting to gnome-look.org?
<zod21> zippytech plug it back into windows and unmount it from windows and then plug it into linuxx and it willy work
<hunter_> title Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.26
<hunter_> root (hd0,6)
<hunter_> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.26 root=UUID=7ee08194-b879-42a3-b480-384d90b2a2d2 ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN
<hunter_> initrd /initrd.img-2.6.26
<hunter_> savedefault
<FloodBot1> hunter_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olleorama> rudd-o, shpuld be in hdx,x format?
<hunter_> boot
<zippytech> lol not that simple don
<zippytech> t have xp box
<zod21> zippytech plug it back into windows and unmount it from windows and then plug it into linuxx and it wil work
<LSD|Ninja> bartmon: I've never been prompted for a root password on any of the ubuntu installs I've done - even with those godawful alternate cds. Last time I went to use the root account I had to jump through all kinds of hoops to enable it
<macrobad> bartmon: Are you confusing the wheel (admin's group) and the root?
<legend2440> Lusule: semms to be down at the moment
<Sigiken> without luck, it crashed my system again, just when it's reaching the loginscreen
<Lusule> :( i want to make my panel look nicer
<zippytech> it's an external  drive that was give to me to remove file from
<mahidhar> just now i installed ubuntu n i m not able 2 hear songs through net..........
<zippytech> i only have linux boxes
<bartmon> wols: I'm not that noobish. I've disabled the use of sudo for regular users because some use lame passwords and log in via ssh so i don't want someone to destroy the system just because of  a lame password
<zod21> ok well you need to do it from the command line
<Chousuke> if you ask me sudo makes more sense for a desktop than a separate root account.
<zod21> zippytech join me in my chat type /join ubuntu2108
<DarkRainbow> Im trying to install Windows 98 instead of Ubuntu, but when i puts the CD in the drive, and selects to boot from CD(from BIOS splash), Ubuntu loads up. How to boot from Win98?
<Rudd-O> zod21 you forgot the # sign
<LSD|Ninja> Chousuke: exactly and Ubuntu is primarily aimed at the desktop
<wols> bartmon: that has nothing to do with root password. there isn't one set in ubuntu, ever
<Sigiken> can someone help me with my videocard, If I use the driver, ubuntu crashes after the bootscreen
<zod21> it doesnt need to be there
<hunter_> i follow the way which i find from internet
<zod21> it still works
<wols> bartmon: so I kinda disagree about your noobish part
<hunter_> but i boot it error
<Rudd-O> DarkRainbow: change the bios in the config, do not use the boot selector in the splash
<dr_dasos> DarkRainbow, i think you have to push a button to boot from the cd
<hunter_> maybe my menu.lst is error
<Chousuke> in practice neither are really secure in the hands of ignorant users, but sudo at least simplifies things from the end user perspective and promotes the good practice of not running as root :P
<Rudd-O> dr_dasos: he is doing that precisely
<olleorama> Rudd-O; it says it can't find it or it's not a block device
<Rudd-O> you could in theory also add a grub entry for the cd
<LSD|Ninja> Chousuke: PolicyKit is annoying as all hell though - even more so than UAC in Vista
<Rudd-O> can you do ls -la /dev/sda*
<DarkRainbow> Rudd-o: What do you mean?
<bartmon> wols: well i've set mine to something so... ?
<dr_dasos> Rudd-O, maybe i'm not understanding, iirc windows boot CDs always make you push enter/space/f8 to get it started
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: What's wrong with it?
<Rudd-O> oh, eh, you are right
<mahidhar> just now i installed ubuntu n i m not able 2 hear songs through net..........
<wols> bartmon: that's your business do not tell people in #ubuntu to do the same
<Rudd-O> DarkRainbow: enter the bios intead of selecting a boot device in the bios
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: if you have specific problems, you can always suggest a solution :)
<LSD|Ninja> Chousuke: unlike sudo, there doesn't appear to be any timeout on it so you're continually entering your password to unlock stuff
<Rudd-O> mahidhar:  what programare you trying to use to play music back?
<olleorama> rudd-o, non-existent in the mounted and chrooted partition
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: hmm
<hunter_> ok, it can listen to the radio
<Sigiken> can someone help me with my videocard, If I use the driver, ubuntu crashes after the bootscreen, I've installed it with the propriarity driver, EnvyNG and the restricted driver, I have the radeon x1950pro (pci-e) video card
<Tophat> why is it such a pain in the buttocks to get stupid DVDs to work properly?
<Rudd-O> olleorama: I already told you to cp -R /dev/* /mountedpartition/dev
<DarkRainbow> Rudd-o: K Im inside Bios Setup, but what do do now?
<hunter_> can listen to radio from net
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: that's a valid complaint
<Rudd-O> that will make your dev files appear in the mounted partition
<mahidhar> Rudd-O, www.ragalahari.com
<brainsrnme> If I have 2 Ubuntu desktops sharing the same wired router to get to the internet, how do I transfer files from one to the other?
<olleorama> rudd-O, sorry missed that part!
<LSD|Ninja> Tophat: install the medibuntu stuff
<hunter_> title Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.26
<hunter_> root (hd0,6)
<hunter_> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.26 root=UUID=7ee08194-b879-42a3-b480-384d90b2a2d2 ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN
<hunter_> initrd /initrd.img-2.6.26
<hunter_> savedefault
<FloodBot1> hunter_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hunter_> boot
<cygoku> About Medibuntu repo, is it down for ever or what ?
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: the best though would be to bring the number of situations where root is needed to a minimum :)
<mahidhar> Rudd-O, it is the site 2 listen songs
<bartmon> wols: i never told anyone to do that.
<Rudd-O> Sigiken: remove your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or move it ssomewhere else, and then boot again
<Tophat> ninja - yeah its gots that all done, but damn what a journey its been.
<zod21> sigiken you dont need a video card for linux, it will work without the driver, you just might not be able to use the cool effects
<Rudd-O> mahidhar: what site?
<DarkRainbow> Rudd-o: What to do inside BIOS Setup?
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: policykit is still fairly new tech, too.
<Rudd-O> there are MILLIONS of sites
<Sigiken> yeah I know, but i like gaming :)
<zod21> but if you use linux for effects you have no clue
<Rudd-O> DarkRainbow: go into advanced setup and select the boot device, that is generally like that in amibioses and award bioses, or go into boot options menu
<hunter_> flood? what that mean?
<wols> bartmon: ewll you said ubuntu asks you for the password. that's at least false. and I corrected it. so please stop now
<mahidhar> Rudd-O, ragalahari.com
<Rudd-O> and look for the boot device, and select cd-dvd
<LSD|Ninja> Chousuke: Does it have any capability to offer something like the 5 minute timeout that gets put on sudo logins?
<zod21> hahaha well go back to windows
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: I don't know
<Myrtti> !paste | hunter_
<ubottu> hunter_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rudd-O> mahidhar: does it use flash or an embedded media player?  what does the site tell you?
<michael_> uh... i can simply import from thunderbird to evolution with drag'n'drop ... nice to know
<Chousuke> LSD|Ninja: if it doesn't, then someone should add such a capability.
<Chousuke> :P
<zod21> thats all i can say for ya, unless you have a badass nvidia and a sweet box, linux gaming is impossible
<Rudd-O> michael_: that is an amazing discovery!
<DarkRainbow> Rudd-O: Now ATAPI CD-ROM DRIVE is on the top of "Boot device priority"
<michael_> it is :-)
<mahidhar> Rudd-O, it ll play only realmedia player in windows
<bastid_raZor> zod21; nice of you to notice my system.. ;)
<Rudd-O> on the top?
<Rudd-O> mahidhar: you need to install the vlc browser plugin
<zod21> bastid_raZor huh
<Sigiken> how do I remove it, it wont let me
<mahidhar> where can i found it
<Rudd-O> DarkRainbow: and when you boot, what message appears before grub?  or maybe I can suggest to you that the win98 cd is not bootable?  because mine weren't, I was supposed to use a boot floppy
<mahidhar> Rudd-O, where can i found it ?/
<DarkRainbow> no message
<DarkRainbow> Just that Grub-stuff
<zod21> sigiken, did you get it from add or remove, if not just reboot
<Rudd-O> Sigiken: enter in recovery mode and then you can rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and continue the boot process with telinit 4
<Rudd-O> sorry
<Rudd-O> telinit 5
<Rudd-O> that's a five
<kaushal> dmesg
<FloodBot1> Rudd-O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Rudd-O: no, it's 3 on ubuntu
<brainsrnme> how hard is it to make an ubuntu network to transfer files?
<ikonia> Rudd-O: upstart doesn't use run level 5
<Rudd-O> ikonia: sure?  I have been doing telinit 5 for ages and it works just fine
<kaushal> dmesg u there
<Rudd-O> yes, hardy over here
<ikonia> Rudd-O: sure, upstart runs to run level 2
<Sigiken> what's telinit 4?
<Rudd-O> sigiken telinit 3 is a command that tells your linux system to boot normally after you are done with the recovery console
<DarkRainbow> Rudd-O: It doesnt work:(
<hunter_> ok, i know ,thx ,ubottu
<Rudd-O> DarkRainbow: may I suggest a boot floppy then?
<bartmon> wols: are you sure? I kinda remeber the livecd doing so... I'll check on another PC
<Sigiken> hmm :) thx, well ima gonna do this, and if you see me again, then it didnt work, if not Thank you verry much! :)
<DarkRainbow> Rudd-O: How do i get one?
<DarkRainbow> :S
<Rudd-O> I can share one with you
<Rudd-O> msdos
<zod21> haha, ok man, well my email is nocstud@yahoo.com
<zod21> sigiken
<Rudd-O> or the win 98 boot disk with msdos and cd drivers
<Slart> red22: back again.. did you find anything? I've been googling but all I've found are the LC_COLLATE setting
<Slart> red22: also, using the -v switch for ls gives me some results..
<Slart> red22: but nothing that will place _file before Afile
<vargadanis> hi there... can sb. help me setting up aoache with fastcgi?
<m11> gparted failing to resize ntfs partition on amd64 LiveCD any tips how to install on it ?
<ikonia> vargadanis: just need the libapache2-mod-fastcgi package
<olleorama> rudd-O; sorry to be bothering you, but I've run the grub-install now, and looking at the /boot/grub/devices.map right now, and all I can see is hd0  /dev/sda
<ensi> how do i change the time and date? i try running time-admin and it says i dont have the permission for it. so i try "sudo time-admin" and i get "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: bla bla bla"
<vargadanis> ikonia... I have it installed but I don't know the next steps
<vargadanis> how do I get my app run?
<kjshfd>  /s Abjects
<ikonia> vargadanis: well it should be enabled, so just drop it into the cgi-bin
<vargadanis> i ge internal server errors
<Sigiken> hey, what do I do next, i removed the xorg.conf file
<mahidhar> full form of GRUB
<SOVENOK> всем привет!
<ikonia> !ru | SOVENOK
<ubottu> SOVENOK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vargadanis> ikonia... couldn't I run it by extension? eg: cex should be run as fsatcgi
<trakinas> !cyrilic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cyrilic
<vargadanis> cause I don't want to have a cgi-bin dir
<Rudd-O> olleorama: that is correct
<ikonia> vargadanis: why ? whats the problem with a cgi-bin dir ?
<Rudd-O>  /dev/sda should be your first hard disk
<bartmon> Sigiken: log out and log in again. But i hope you backued up the xorg.conf file
<KaiForce> anyone having Nautilus memory leaks since last update?
<ikonia> KaiForce: nope
<Sigiken> no I just deleted it?
<oranger> hi . when i try configure source then stop with ..' make: invalid option -- 1 ' ?? what can be the problem?
<ikonia> oranger: why are you running make
<vargadanis> nothing really I just don't like it
<ikonia> oranger: thats not configure
<oranger> no
<ikonia> oranger: what are you trying to build
<oranger> everything same problem
<ikonia> vargadanis: check out the docs for it, I dont know if you can call it as an application/how to
<oranger> i read build.log
<vargadanis> ok...
<ikonia> oranger: 1.) why are you running make - thats not configuring software 2.) what are you trying to build
<oranger> ikonia i use ./configure
<ikonia> oranger: what are you trying to make
<oranger> i got it in the build.log
<ikonia> oranger: what are you trying to make
<olleorama> rudd-o, but shouldn't it be pointing to something more specific, i.e. hd0,0 or wherever my ubuntu partition is?
<oranger> everything sources same problem
<genii> ikonia: It's like pulling teeth
<ikonia> oranger: what are you trying to make
<oranger> everything sources same problem
<ikonia> oranger: what are you trying to make
<oranger> ikonia all packet i try compile same problem
<ikonia> oranger: what are you trying to make
<ikonia> oranger: give me an example
<macrobad> :)
<olleorama> or is this location just the location of the bootloader?
<trakinas> oranger: have you installed the headers?
<oranger> this case libtiff
<Rudd-O> olleorama: devices.map only lists the hard disks
<ikonia> oranger: please put the output of "env" into a pastbin
<ikonia> oranger: libtiff is in the repo's - you don't need to build it
<oranger> but same with make too
<hunter_> bye,everyone, i have to go to bed
<Rudd-O> the detailed configuration is in grub.conf
<oranger> ok
<Rudd-O> or menu.lst
<ikonia> oranger: you can drag it out of the ubuntu packagfe manager
<olleorama> aha
<Rudd-O> cya hunter_
<pgold> Hey guys... does any of you know how to make Ubuntu GNOME sound control work?
<oranger> yeah i know
<Rudd-O> pgold: whaddya mean?
<oranger> but that not a problem
<ikonia> oranger: so why are you trying to make it ?
<olleorama> rudd-o, but how do I go about to make grub load my partitions correctly?
<mbrigdan> how would I create a file so that it is "binary" and coudn't be read with gedit?
<ikonia> oranger: that is a problem your trying to build a software package that will potentially break your package managers dependency for no reason -
<pgold> ﻿Rudd-O: I click mute, and it wont mute
<Sigiken> what should I do now, the file is deleted, i've logged in and out
<Rudd-O> olleorama: grub only needs the bootsector installed with grub-install.
<oranger> have to port some sources not in the repository
<ikonia> oranger: libtiff is in the repo - it's there
<Rudd-O> pgold: rightclick on the vol control, and select "selet master channel" then select PCM
<oranger> yeah but that just an example and test
<raphael_burnes> what is the best way to do a complete disk clone - including boot sectors, etc from one disk to another?
<[gnubie]> anyone encounter a "Permission denied (keyboard-interactive)." when trying to ssh to a remote server? why is this happening?
<Rudd-O> olleorama: the rest is up to menu.lst in /boot/grub
<genii> raphael_burnes: dd
<Rudd-O> [gnubie]: wrong password
<Hansadeemon> hey
<ikonia> oranger: put the output of env in a pastebin please.
<bboschman> I wanted to add a respawn job to /etc/inttab - but ubuntu uses upstart - how to add such a respawn job now?
<bartmon> wols: OK, i see the only password the installer asks is for the user account. My mistake. :x
<ikonia> [gnubie]: the remote server is probably set to use keys only
<dbugger> Hello!
<KaiForce> [gnubie] your sshd is set to not allow root to login
<Rudd-O> bboschman: take a look at /etc/event.d/tty1
<Rudd-O> use it as a template, bboschman
<pgold> ﻿Rudd-O: whats the exact option?
<oranger> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m17034c51
<macrobad> mbrigdan: put some rubbish there
<raphael_burnes> genii - can I just do dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda2 ?
<Rudd-O> you probably want to add a few dependencies
<[gnubie]> Rudd-O: system password or ssh key password auth?
<oranger> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m17034c51
<dbugger> Can someone please help me? I updated today from gutsy to Hardy, and audio aint working!
<[gnubie]> ikonia: yes
<Rudd-O> pgold: look in the context menu that appears when you rightclick it, I do not use gnome, so I am not sure
<[gnubie]> KaiForce: yes, i'm not allowing the root the remote login
<Rudd-O> I use kmix for my volume
<ikonia> oranger: if you don't pay attention - your not going to get any help
<Rudd-O> dbugger: yes, I can, lwhat errors do your applications give?
<raphael_burnes> and do the drives have to be the same size?
<genii> raphael_burnes: Yes
<bboschman> Rudd-O, and how to enable?
<Hansadeemon> yo guys anybody can help me out for a minute? i was wndering if hardy gives a boot error like many of the installers from gutsy
<ikonia> oranger: I asked you to put the output of "env" into a pastebin ? why have you put the build.log into pastebin
<dbugger> Rudd-O: no errors... just no audio
<Rudd-O> [gnubie]: ssh is telling you that it is using keyboard interactive psasword, not ssh key
<ubilicios> Hi guys I am trying to see shares on a AS400 using samba.  Now I can view the shares when I list them in terminal but either using Dolphin in KDE or Nautilus in GNOME the directories and files show only question marks in there names and I see nothing in the directories at all
<oranger> ops sorry
<Rudd-O> dbugger: but do apps hang or do they "play" but no audio?
<oranger> i do now
<Rudd-O> if they do, then it's maybe a volume problem
<dbugger> Rudd-O: They play with no audio. everything. Divx, youtube, mp3
<genii> raphael_burnes: Be warned the sda2 in this case will now have the UUID of sda1
<[gnubie]> Rudd-O: but it's not asking me to key in my password
<olleorama> Rudd-O; Thanks Again, I hope it will work now, if it does, great waves of good karma coming your way
<olleorama> by for now
<Rudd-O> bboschman: select the correct master channel from those on the list.  try several
<KaiForce> ubilcios:  permissions
<Hansadeemon> buy a cheap usb soundcard. it works :)
<Rudd-O> olleorama: see ya!
<ubilicios> Rudd-O:permissions?
<LiENUS> where can i download the ndiswrapper package for ubuntu outside of apt?
<oranger> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m31a4c0dd
<Rudd-O> [gnubie]: then the remote server is misconfigured, or you have configured in your .ssh/config not to use password, or you are running ssh from an application that doesn't have a controlling terminal
<ikonia> LiENUS: why do you want to do that
<LiENUS> ikonia, because its kind of hard to use apt with no internet
<dbugger> Rudd-O: scratch that... I fixed it... :$
<dbugger> Thank you for your help
<ubilicios> Rudd-O: permissions?
<pgold> ﻿﻿Rudd-O: Thanks. Now it works
<Rudd-O> ubilicios: question marks?  that sounds like encoding issues between your AS and the x86 box
<Rudd-O> dbugger: awesome
<ikonia> oranger: your on PPC
<Rudd-O> pgold: you're welconme :-)
<dbugger> bye bye
<oranger> yes
<mbrigdan> macrobad: tried that, it just opens up the rubbish
<pgold> ﻿﻿Rudd-O: Just have to solve my keyboard shortcuts (Logitech) to mute it
<raphael_burnes> genii - is there any way to preserve the UUID?
<Rudd-O> LiENUS: that is correct, sux to not have net :-(
<ikonia> LiENUS: then how can you download it if you don't have the internet
<Rudd-O> Rudd-O: yes, that is in the keyboard shortcuts preference panel
<LiENUS> ikonia, my wireless card works in windows just fine
<ubilicios> Rudd-O:  Ok any ideas on how I can fix it?
<frold> howto find my kernel?
<ikonia> oranger: have you built your own version of gcc by any chance ?
<Rudd-O> ubilicios: you have mounted stuff shared from your AS400?
<KaiForce> ubilicios:  had same problem between linux/NFS for windows, the owner of the mount point was incorrect
<stmartin> hi! can you please tell me how to make shortcut of my drives for windows xp?
<oranger> no
<Rudd-O> when you ls /path/to/sharemounted they work, but not with dolphin or nautilus?
<oranger> binaries
<genii> raphael_burnes: dd wil clone exactly the drive including the UUID. So after sda1 and sda2 in your case would have exact same UUID which may not be good if that is being used to load the system from grub or to mount it in the fstab file
<ikonia> oranger: right - so this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<raphael_burnes> genii - ah, ok, thanks so much
<ikonia> oranger: you've got an external version of gcc, your $PATH varible is messed up
<Rudd-O> stmartin: use the middlemouse button to drag the directory onto your desktop, and when the menu shows up, select "link here"
<nixnoob_> grr
<pgold> ﻿﻿Rudd-O: I found this menu. But what accelerator should I use in order to mute?
<stmartin> Thanks Rudd-O
<genii> raphael_burnes: The usual way is to use dd to image a drive into a file, then the file is used later to restore back onto a hd
<oranger> thanks very much ikonia
<ubilicios> Rudd-O:  Yes I have mounted shares but they show all ??? in the names but if I do a smbclient and go to the shares I can view them just fine.
<oranger> thanks very much ikonia
<nixnoob_> actually the tutorials on irssi.org SUCK.
<pgold> ﻿﻿Rudd-O: The current one is 0xa0
<Rudd-O> pgold: the accelerators are set in the keyboard shortcuts preference panel, which is a separate panel on the preferences menu
<nixnoob_> whoever told me they were good was LYING
<ubilicios> KaiForce:  I am using samba not NFS though
<Rudd-O> pgold: 0xa0 sounds pretty much like one of those enhanced keyboard accelerator names
<Pici> nixnoob_: I found them to be helpful myself.
<Rudd-O> click on the accelerator square and then hit the keyboard key
<Pici> nixnoob_: You can always try #irssi anyway
<mbrigdan> anyone know a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<Rudd-O> it shold let you change the accel
<KaiForce> ok ubilicious don't check then
<macrobad> mbrigdan: ah, do you want geany to produce an error while trying to open the file, or what?
<olleorama> Rudd-O, Back in my own partition, I owe you a beer sir
<ASULutzy> mbrigdan: bless works
<Xavura> WTF Will GEdit not start?
<raphael_burnes> genii - so like dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/fooimage, then later dd if=/fooimage of=/dev/sda2 ?
<Xavura> It just loads for a while then dissapears
<Rudd-O> olleorama: you do not owe me anything, the satisfaction of having you run linux is enough :-)
<ASULutzy> !wtf | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<raphael_burnes> genii - or will that still copy the UUID?
<Lusule> how do i add applets to my panels?
<mbrigdan> macrobad: I want it to give me that "Encoding not found" error.
<macrobad> nixnoob_: I've told you that I know how to set up what you want, but you never answered
<Xavura> Err it's an abbreviation but whatever
<Rudd-O> whiskey tango foxtrot is forbidden on ths channel?
<pgold> ﻿﻿Rudd-O: Thx Rudd-O. You really helped me!
<frold> !kernel |frold
<ubottu> frold, please see my private message
<ikonia> Xavura: we all know what it means, please don't use it
<Xavura> Why in the world won't GEdit start? It just hangs
<Xavura> Better?
<Rudd-O> xavura run it from a terminal window, see what it says
<nixnoob_> Pici: uh, they tell you to modify scripts that arent there I had to create them all from scratch and they only half worked, then in order to auto ident I needed to download a perl script which did not work, i found http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-irssi/ which did the trick in about 3 seconds
<genii> raphael_burnes: Yes, exactly. And it will copy ALWAYS the UUID as well as any boot sector info since it's a binary copy
<Rudd-O> you can also run strace gnome-terminal see what it says
<macrobad> mbrigdan: no idea. just put some /dev/urandom there!
<Xavura> terminal won't start either
<nixnoob_> macrobad:  because I went off to follow Pici's advise.
<Rudd-O> strace is the hammer, everything is the nail
<raphael_burnes> genii - ok, perfect, thanks a lot!
<genii> raphael_burnes: You're welcome
<[gnubie]> Rudd-O: my /etc/ssh/sshd_config is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27516/
<ASULutzy> Xavura: sounds like something bad happened, maybe try ctrl+alt+f1 to switch tty and then dmesg | tail
<frold> How to find what kernel I have installed?
<Rudd-O> gnubie: sshd config?
<ikonia> frold: uname -a
<[gnubie]> Rudd-O: my permission denied problem in trying to connect to the remote ssh server
<Pici> nixnoob_: I have my freenode irc session setup to use my nickserv password as the server password, this will auto identify for you without having to deal with autosend commands
<Rudd-O> [gnubie]: I wish I could help you more, but I'm out of ideas
<Rudd-O> try connecting from another machine, to attempt to figure out if it's a client or server problem
<Rudd-O> use putty from a win machine
<ikonia> [gnubie]: the remote server is not setup correctly, or your not transmitting an authorized key
<ikonia> [gnubie]: it's that simple one of those two
<macrobad> nixnoob_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27517/
<[gnubie]> Rudd-O: it's ok
<Rudd-O> if it is, yuo can rm -rf ~/.ssh/ and try again
<nixnoob_> Pici: thats a wonderful peice of information that wouldve saved me time and effort about 20 minutes ago.
<Rudd-O> yuo moar nao!
<nixnoob_> macrobad: I figured it out already.
<Rudd-O> spealing mistak
<nixnoob_> macrobad: but thanks.
<Pici> nixnoob_: Sorry
<Lusule> could someone please tell me how i add applets to my panels?
<[gnubie]> ok
<Rudd-O> Lusule: rightclick the panel and select add applet (or I think that's the name?)
<macrobad> nixnoob_: np
<frold> ikonia: thanks
<Rudd-O> rightclick on an empty area of course
<nixnoob_> Pici: no sweat you tried... I'm just a little pissed it took so damn long to figure it out.
<bboschman> Rudd-O, sorry but I'm a bit confused with your masterchannel answer oO
<nixnoob_> Now I have to restart irssi
<Lusule> i found it, thanks :)
<alraune> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Oliver_> Hi, I have Ubuntu 6.06 installed on my G4 PPC and I have Mac 10.3 install disk and I want to install that.  I have heard I need to use "Disk Utility", is this true?
<Rudd-O> bboschman: no prob, you want to assigna  key to mute, right?
<minimec> nixnoob: try /restart That should do
<bboschman> Rudd-O, hm? I want a service to be restarted if killed
<nixnoob> minimec: ahhh now i feel loved so many people helping me
<Rudd-O> bboschman: look in /etc/event.d/tty1
<Rudd-O> use that as a template
<mbrigdan> macrobad: that worked! and it still hides the message I added with bless! It also happens to be 89MB, but I can fix that later
<Rudd-O> if the service dies, upstart will respawn it
<nixnoob> how bout everyone gives me a nice big hug!!!
<Oliver_> Hi, I have Ubuntu 6.06 installed on my G4 PPC and I have Mac 10.3 install disk and I want to install that.  I have heard I need to use "Disk Utility", is this true?
 * Rudd-O hugz nixnoob
<bboschman> Rudd-O, I created that file - but do I need to switch runlevel to get it enabled?
<nixnoob> O god i wasnt serious lol
<Bsims> I am getting a new 22" widescreen monitor, what is the best way to change my resolution? Is it still dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rudd-O> humm I think you need to killall HUP init
<Rudd-O> but don't blame me if that booms your machine
 * nixnoob goes to lunch.
<Rudd-O> hehehehe
<Rudd-O> ooooooooohg
<Rudd-O> nononono, you can run "start yourservicename"
<Rudd-O> that's it
<FloodBot1> Rudd-O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oliver_> Hi, I have Ubuntu 6.06 installed on my G4 PPC and I have Mac 10.3 install disk and I want to install that.  I have heard I need to use "Disk Utility", is this true?
<bob3213243> when is ibex coming out and what changes are expected?
<Rudd-O> the "start" command is what you are looking for
<Rudd-O> stop stops it
<Rudd-O> start starts it
<mbrigdan> how do I get diff to output the differences between binary files?
 * Rudd-O slaps forehead - how could I have forgotten about the start command
<stmartin> Hello! I have one file called new file on desktop. How to start it throught terminal?
<Rudd-O> mbrigdan: there is a command line option, look in the diff manpage, but it will only be garbage!
<Lunar_Lamp> win 15
<macrobad> mbrigdan:well, it is 89MB because it is very fast, and it was outputting data until you pressed Ctrl+C
<Rudd-O> (I mean the differences between files will be garbage)
<Rudd-O> stmartin: create a .desktop file for it, and set Terminal=true in it
<bboschman> Rudd-O, start <newfile> <- this was what I was missing :)
<macrobad> mbrigdan: But generally, you want something strange, imo.
<Rudd-O> you can use one of the desktop files in /usr/share/applications as template
<mbrigdan> Rudd-O: Won't be garbage if those binary files were hand made...
<Rudd-O> grep for Terminal in that directory, you will find a couple
<Jayzee> Does anyone know why I get DegradedArray (UU_) when creating new RAID5 array using mdadm? The disks are blank and completely new...?
<genii> stmartin: Much depends on what kind of file it is. It could be some tar.gz file, an executable shell file, or even some windows exe that needs Wine to run with
<Rudd-O> and then you doubleclick the desktop file, not the command
<stmartin> it is document file
<Rudd-O> Jayzee: not sure, but it means that one of the components of the array is faulty
<stmartin> How to write it new file (with space) in the terminal so it can be opened?
<[gnubie]> ikonia and Rudd-O: here's the output in trying to connect to the remote server => http://paste.ubuntu.com/27519/
<Pici> stmartin: escape\ your\ spaces\ with\ slashes
<stmartin> I write sudo gedit new file but it opens 2 new files
<dcordes> what's the name of the binary driver GUI in the latest ubuntu?
<Pici> stmartin: Use gksudo for graphical apps
<ale_> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trakinas> stmartin: or gedit "new file"
<Rudd-O> gnubie, did you try to connect from another machine first?
<genii> stmartin: Do NOT use sudo to open graphical applications such as gedit. Always use gksu from Gnome or kdesu from KDE
<[gnubie]> Rudd-O: yes, and same problem
<XiongMao-kun> uit
<Jayzee> Rudd-O: Strange, everything seems correct and according to all tests the disks are OK
<Rudd-O> Jayzee: cat /proc/mdstat
<Rudd-O> gnubie: weird, seems like a server misconfiguration
<Rudd-O> try to restore the configuration in the server to the defaults
<Jayzee> Rudd-O: recovering...
<Rudd-O> uninstall the package and dpkg --purge it too so the config is blown away, and then  reinstall it
<Rudd-O> Jayzee: it is resyincing the arrays
<Rudd-O> raids5 on linux is unfortunately slow to do that.  you should not use it if you can avoid it and/or if you don't have an UPS.
<[gnubie]> Rudd-O: same thing.. only to this user.. but logging in as root doesn't have any problem at all..
<Rudd-O> whaddya know, I just cracked a beer
<Jayzee> Rudd-O: yes I know what it does, I wonder though why does it not show UUU instead of UU_
<stmartin> genii: why I shouldn't use sudo for graphical applications?
<Lusule> hmmm anyone know why KOTOR2 can't detect my hardware in either Wine or Cedega?
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Rudd-O> stmartin: because if you run it from a menu instead of a terminal, no password prompt!
<genii> stmartin: Because it doesn't know enough not to mess up permissions of files in the users home directory, which can make some apps un-runnable afterwards for them
<Rudd-O> Jayzee: it is resyicing only one of the components of the array
<trakinas> Lusule: #winehq
<Lusule> okay thanks trak, i asked in there but they're a lot more silent than this room :(  was hoping someone here might know, since it does it in cedega too
<Hansadeemon> is the grub 21 error fixed in the hardy version of ubuntu?
<genii> stmartin: For instance if you ran once Nautilus with sudo and not gksu then the regular user can never run it again without resetting all permissions of things in their home directory back to their ownership
<Slart> Hansadeemon: grub error 21? isn't that about hard drives being moved around?
<Slart> Hansadeemon: I don't think it's a bug..
<mbrigdan> where is the config file for sshd kept by default?
<ASULutzy> Hansadeemon: Grub 21 error? That sounds like a misconfiguration
<Slart> Hansadeemon, ASULutzy: grub error 21, Selected disk does not exist..
<Flannel> mbrigdan: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Hansadeemon> Hmm, i got a msi computer, read a whole lot about this problem, people installed difrent boots n stuff
<Hansadeemon> hmm
<Kakinho> voltei
<stmartin> I already used sudo gedit "new file"
<ASULutzy> Hansadeemon: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-error-21-338856/
<ASULutzy> Hansadeemon: two links there that may help
<Hansadeemon> thnx, check it out. :)
<Musli> YO
<orgthingy> ok, my internet sucks xD! so, again: how can I enable Stealth mode in IPTables
<trakinas> Kakinho: wrong chan, cara...
<Musli> anyone here that use cedega?
<Slart> orgthingy: wow.. you have an internet of your own.. ;)--
<slashzul> anyone know of tools to recover a crashed ubuntu disk?
<selocol> I ssh to my remote box via user@i.p.add.ress. How can I connect via user@hostname instead of typing the IP each time? Is there a place where I can store an alias for the IP? Thanks.
<orgthingy> Slart: :P ?
<Hansadeemon> hope it works
<Slart> orgthingy: stealth mode? is that a standard thing? sounds like something windowsy
<ASULutzy> orgthingy: I have no idea what "stealth mode" even means ;)
<Rudd-O> what's this stealth mode technology you seem to be discussing?
<orgthingy> well, I know that you can use Stealth Mode in Linux
<orgthingy> but dunno how
<slashzul> I mount ubuntu formated disk , shows 40% used but no files seen
<Rudd-O> dropping ICMP connection resets?
<Slart> orgthingy: "my internet sucks"..
<slashzul> how do you recover the files?
<Slart> orgthingy: find out what this stealth mode is.. then we can help you
<orgthingy> ASULutzy: when a random dude or hacker "pings" your IP, it wont reply, even though you are online
<Rudd-O> slashzul: 40% used?  no files?  what format is that filesystem?
<slashzul> its a standard ubuntu fs
<Slart> orgthingy: ah.. gibson stealth =)
<Rudd-O> yeah but what does it saiy in mount, slashzul
<Rudd-O> the mount command
<ASULutzy> orgthingy: replying to pings isn't necessarily a bad thing...
<Rudd-O> orgthingy: oh you need to block ICMPs
<orgthingy> but, he will not attack your IP, because he thinks you're offline
<orgthingy> I like that trick :P
<orgthingy> in IRC (different issue) = you can use stealth mode, in some networks, but no FreeNode :(
<Rudd-O> iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j DROP
<Slart> orgthingy: easiest would be to install firestarter or something.. do it from there
<Rudd-O> orgthingy: there are other ways to find out if your machine is alive, not via ICMP, sorry
<Slart> orgthingy: not answering to pings won't fool anyone
<RaceCondition> im using Python and PIL to render fonts on an Ubuntu Server 8.04 machine and the fonts look ugly. is there some way to tune the way fonts are smoothed?
<RaceCondition> on an OS X machine, the fonts look pretty
<RaceCondition> using the same code
<monkeyBox> Hi everyone.  I'm having this extremely odd issue where every once in awhile my core gnome apps will stop working (eg, gnome-terminal, gedit, update-manager, etc..).  When I open one of these aps they either exit immediately (w/ no terminal output) or they open a window but fail to render any UI elements.  I have to reboot to fix it.  Has anyone experienced this strangeness?
<Slart> orgthingy: if you weren't online your upstream router would report "no route to host".. so it's not really that sneaky
<orgthingy> Slart: it fools some
<Slart> orgthingy: it's kind of yelling "I'm not at home" when someone rings on your door
<Slart> ahem..knocks on your door..
<Rudd-O> RaceCondition: you probably want to look into antialiasing
<ASULutzy> orgthingy: In fact open source apps demonstrate that point quite well. While you could go ahead and set your iptables to not respond to any pings, that gives you more a false sense of security than anything else. More important would be to make sure any services you do have running on your machine that a malicious hacker might try to exploit are secured as well as possible.
<orgthingy> Slart: irc = no problem
<orgthingy> I used Stealth mode, back then when I was using Windows, and I had no problems chatting in IRC (stealth mode)
<orgthingy> sometimes, you have to do some "work" in ordeer for sealth mode to work in IRC
<Rudd-O> thing is antialiasing are usually done using the system libs, on linux there's cairo but I think it needs an X connection to work.
<RaceCondition> Rudd-O: yeah, but where's that? I don't have X on the server. is there a config file for that?
<ensi> do you guys know why when grub starts loading linux, i get now output on the sreen during the loading untill gdm starts?
<Rudd-O> I may be wrong, ask behdad esfahbod about it
<RaceCondition> I'm not sure which library PIL is using to render fonts
<ASULutzy> orgthingy: Obscurity != security :)
<ensi> s/now/no/
<Rudd-O> RaceCondition: freetype configuration?
<Rudd-O> dpkg -l *freetype  | xargs dpkg -L ?¡
<orgthingy> Slart: well, stealth mode helps
<Slart> orgthingy: but install firestarter.. and create a rule that drops new and unrelated incoming connections.. that should do it
<orgthingy> and I know a lot of hackers/scriptkiddies complaining about people using firewalls in stealth mode
<RaceCondition> Rudd-O: you want to see the output of that?
<Fredd> fredd19
<Shujah> scriptkiddies complaining :P?
<orgthingy> Slart: oh, thanks :)
<Rudd-O> RaceCondition: well I was hinting at the possibility that the freetype packages contain config files
<RaceCondition> oh
<edeff> slt
<Rudd-O> but I'm also sure it might be possible to programmatically enable antialiasing if hte PIL library is linked to freetype
<Slart> orgthingy: if you're not going to trust us about stealth mode not being useful you might not want to take our advice when it comes to firewall rules either.. =)
<edeff> cam hot sur MSN lea-la-cokine69@live.fr
<edeff> cam hot sur MSN lea-la-cokine69@live.fr
<orgthingy> sudo apt-get install firestarter, right?
<Rudd-O> orgthingy: script kiddies are not your concern.  keep zero services listening on public ip addresses and you will always be safe
<wols> !ops | edeff
<Slart> orgthingy: something like that, yes
<ubottu> edeff: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Rudd-O> kill edeff please
<Richwn> im a firestarter
<RaceCondition> Rudd-O: but the command you gave me showed not output about where the config files might be
<Richwn> a twisted firestarter
<Richwn> *drum and bass*
<Rudd-O> RaceCondition: list the freetype packages first
<ASULutzy> !ot | Richwn, old prodigy songs are offtopic ;)
<ubottu> Richwn, old prodigy songs are offtopic ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rudd-O> then list the files with dpkg -L for each package
<Slart> Richwn: no singing in main channel.. #ubuntu-offtopic would love you though =)
<Hansadeemon> yo ppl. crack that ps3 shit so ubuntu can work fast instead of emulated prosessor. that would be awsome. blue ray n shit.
<wols> RaceCondition: config files are in /etc generally
<Richwn> hehe
<Rudd-O> I hatd firestarter.  OTOH, I loved voodoo people.  Brings back angelina jolie memories.
<RaceCondition> Rudd-O: there is just one package -- freetype
<wols> !ot | Rudd-O
<ubottu> Rudd-O: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rudd-O> is there no libfreetypeX package?
<orgthingy> Shujah: haha, yes
<Rudd-O> there has to be one
<roshan> the submit the ASCII key is not working
<RaceCondition> ah, there is -- libfreetype6
<wols> RaceCondition: dpkg -l |grep freetype
<Gnea> !language | Hansadeemon
<ubottu> Hansadeemon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RaceCondition> got it, but it doesn't have any configuration files
<nixternal> Rudd-O: libfreetype6
<Slart> roshan: huh?
<ASULutzy> !piracy | Hansadeemon
<ubottu> Hansadeemon: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Rudd-O> oh, thanks for the tip, nix!
<bartmon> Hi. I'm having problems connecting to my VNC server. I'm constantly getting "CConnection: No matching security types" errors.
<Rudd-O> :-) yeah indeed libfreetype* might contain config files, but I'm sure those options can be programmatically altered
<Gnea> ASULutzy: i'm failing to see the piracy connection :)
<RaceCondition> OK.. I'll  investigate into that
<nixternal> if you need the libraries for dev then it is libfreetype6-dev :)
<roshan> can i discuss here about my problems with ASCII keys for the keyserver
<Slart> bartmon: of course you've already read this since you googled before asking here..*ahem*.. but here's a link.. first hit http://www.realvnc.com/support/nomatchingsec.html
<nixternal> roshan: go for it :)
<nixternal> maybe someone can help
<bartmon> Slart: In fact i've yahoo'd it. Maybe this was the point of failure. :)
<Slart> roshan: sure.. you might want to explain a bit more what you're doing etc
<Mawbid> when mount says "already mounted or ... busy" and the device is not mounted and the mount point is not busy, what else should I look for?
<QuickGold> I accidently deleted the /var directory....whats the best way to recover from this problem?
<Rudd-O> open files
<roshan> geneating a gpg key
<Rudd-O> Mawbid: open files, use lsof -n to figure it out
<Rudd-O> lsof -n | grep /mountpoint
<Rudd-O> sometimes it's as easy as cd / :-)
<thorny_sun> ubuntu gurus! -- how do i cp a file to multiple directors at once?  i.e. cp ../blah.txt *    where my current directory only has directories i want to copy to
<bartmon> Slart: Also, I0m using the default VNC server that comes with Ubuntu 8.04 so I don't see why the default VNC client can't connect to it.
<ASULutzy> Gnea: He said please crack PS3 stuff, in bad english ;)
<Mawbid> Rudd-O : well, I don't have a mount point -- it hasn't been mounted since boot (well, except by grub)
<Slart> bartmon: nope.. sounds like a reasonable thing to expect..
<Rudd-O> hasn't been mounted?
<Rudd-O> well you could in theory umount -l
<Rudd-O> that's a lowercase L
<macrobad> bartmon: There are two default clients :)
<slashzul> i mounted a crashed ubuntu disk and it shows no files, only on cli df i get percentage used.
<Rudd-O> thorny_sun: that's easy
<QuickGold> I accidentally deleted the /var directory....whats the best way to recover from this problem?
<slashzul> how do you recover these files?
<macrobad> bartmon: Try with Terminal services client
<Rudd-O> thorny_sun: for a in /target /directories ; do cp "$sourcefile" "$a" ; done
<wols> QuickGold: backup
<macrobad> bartmon: If it doesn't work, go for realvnc
<wols> rather, use the backup and restore the files
<Rudd-O> that does a for each target directory, copy the source file into the target dir
<macrobad> bartmon: Although, it worked in any combination for me
<QuickGold> wols: my backup only had my web sites on there, not the system stuff that was also in /var
<Mawbid> umount -l says /dev/hda1: not mounted
<Rudd-O> slashzul: I think you need to unmount it and fsck it, and then figure out what is wrong with the computer that crashed the disk, because it is not normal for files to be missing
<Hansadeemon> hmm, i dont understand, ps3 is made for otheros, so how is that piracy?
<Rudd-O> slashzul: if you can take an image from the disk using dd first, I would heartily recommend so
<wols> QuickGold: then I guess that other stuff wasn't important
<Mawbid> my system is obviously quite screwed up
<Slart> QuickGold: I'm trying to think .. are there any "important" files in /var? anything keeping the system from rebooting?
<Rudd-O> mawbid, if it's not mounted, then it's unmounted! :-)
<wols> Slart: your whole dpkg and apt DB for starters
<QuickGold> Slart: Nope, i've succesfully rebooted
<wols> so it might boot but you can't install or upgrade anything
<QuickGold> wols: correct
<Shujah> Hansadeemon, other OS or not ubuntu banner doesnt encourage piracy :D
<Mawbid> :-)
<bartmon> macrobad: I've figured it out. On the server i had to disable the VNC session encryption which can be set on the Advanced tab. Now i can connect via the command line with vncviewer.
<Slart> wols: but that should only come around and bite you if you update stuff.. you could still salvage files etc
<admin_> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with a cd being recognized/mounted. I have a commercial music cd (not burned by me or whatever), but I put it in here, and nothing happens. I tried to do the same thing with a cdrw I have, and everything works perfectly. Is there some kinda special bypass I need for loading a music cd?
<wols> Slart: with journalling filesystem? good luck..
<macrobad> bartmon: kk. good that you figured it out
<Fredd> please where can find the option for change   the view of  the aplications running in the main panel in the second desktop?
<bartmon> macrobad: The odd thing is that the vncviewer that ships with Ubuntu doesn't support encryption
<Slart> wols: I meant from other folders
<rj_> there are some ext3 undelete programs available
<macrobad> bartmon: Both of them?
<bartmon> macrobad: thanks.
<Hansadeemon> Shujah; i just want to install it on my ps3 with the hardware. tat is a OS, not piracy?
<bartmon> macrobad: don't know, but vncviewer doesn't. but i guess that's ok because i'm using a ssh tunnel anyway
<Slart> wols: I meant boot the computer up, backup what files you need from the parts of the filesystem that is still around.. then reinstall
<QuickGold> How do I reinstall apt-get
<Slart> QuickGold: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt
<Mawbid> I suppose use through LVM and such could count as "mounted" in this case. But pvscan/pvdisplay doesn't own up to having anything to do with hda1
<Slart> QuickGold: recursion, see recursion
<QuickGold> Slart: I cant..../var/lib is missing
<macrobad> bartmon: Beware, there used to be a bug in vino server, which prevented one from restricting incoming connections to the localhost only in IPv4 networks on Linux machines...
<rj_> to recover your var directory you could look for an undelete program.  main thing is to not touch that disk until running undelete.  I have seen them around but don't know offhand where to get it, try google undelete linux ext3
<Slart> QuickGold: I would recommend a reinstall..
<Slart> rj_: no undelete for ext3.. there are some utils for ext2
<rj_> reinstall is goingt to be safer than undelete
<QuickGold> ugh
<macrobad> bartmon: It was reported but not fixed the last time I checked the issue couple weeks ago.
<Hansadeemon> For those who aint familiar with ps3, it is a option to install otheros, its really great, but the versions for ps3 is wit emulated power. i guess ps3 is the ultimate machine. the black box has like 7 cpus :(
<bartmon> macrobad: odd... but i trust my LAN and the server is behind a NAT router anyway so the port isn't reachable from the outside
<Fredd> please where can find the option for change   the view of  the aplications running in the main panel in the second desktop?
<Slart> rj_: nevermind.. I'm confused.. there seems to be several undelete tools for ext3..
<dxdt> Does apache run as user www-data or root?  Like if I change a bunch of files to have owner and group www-data, will Apache be square and not know how to handle that?  (Apache2)
<rj_> no undelete for ext3???  hmm, ext3 is just 2 with a journal
<Hansadeemon> lefty!
<trakinas> dxdt: akaik, www-data
<Hansadeemon> u cracka!
<QuickGold> Slart: can you recommend one?
<trakinas> *afaik
<Slart> QuickGold: nope... never tried it
<dxdt> trakinas: so it will be OK?  I think it will too, but was just hoping for that second vote of confidence on it
<macrobad> bartmon: yeah, and very nasty, since I've spent half a day debugging it!
<leftyfb> Hansadeemon: so now we're name-calling?
<orgthingy> OH JESUS
<orgthingy> I stopped" copying" my songs from flash-drive to my external HD
<Hansadeemon> You were a jerk earlier
<orgthingy> and
<orgthingy> all fo files got erased
<orgthingy> oh, what Im gonna do now!
<slashzul> i mounted a crashed ubuntu disk and it shows no files, only on cli df i get percentage used.
<jbroome> orgthingy: restore from backup!
<Shujah> orgthingy, repent?
<trakinas> dxdt: if you give group privileges to www-data apache will handle that with no troubles
<dxdt> trakinas: cool that is what I'm doing.  Thanks!
<orgthingy> External HD *is supposed* to be backup
<slashzul> how do you recover files from a disk I can see , but shows no files
<Slart> orgthingy: you didn't run some code you got from irc directly on your important folders/files.. now did you???
<slashzul> is there a way to recover a crashed ubuntu?
<orgthingy> no no
<zill_> Does anyone know the easiest way to get Django working with Apache2?
<orgthingy> skashzul: oh yes
<orgthingy> slashzul**
<dxdt> zill_: I have done it on ubuntu recently I could help
<slashzul> how
<rj_> does anybody has experience installing vmware?  I found a howto but several people commented that they had trouble getting the mouse to work.  I am about to attempt installing it would like to get an idea what I am running into, just wasted two days trying to get wine to work. and virtualbox trashed my system (sound and video) such that I had to reinstall.  so am pretty leery. would like to hear from others.
<bartmon> macrobad: is vino from RealVNC?
<slashzul> i run df commmand so I know the files are there
<slashzul> but ls -la shows nada
<orgthingy> go to "2nd" line in Grub, ubuntu "something something" (recovery)
<trakinas> zill_: there are tutorials on django-project for that.
<tylere> Just did a fresh install of 8.04.1 amd64...when gnome loaded for the first time, update manager appeared, and I attmped to install the updates... most went fine but apt chocked on linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic and l-restricted-modules-... and now apt is wedged...any suggestions?
<zill_> dxdt: what do you do after you install Django?
<slashzul> orgythingy: so from the boot disk or live cd ?
<slashzul> it doesnt boot, so can it be done from live cd?
<macrobad> bartmon: You won't believe it, but Gnome now develops their own VNC-server, and they take code from RealVNC, and other projects. IMO, they are very, very wrong.
<trakinas> zill_: follow django guide
<orgthingy> HD, the "grub" menu that u choose "ubuntu" from
<orgthingy> slashzul: how many times did you use ubuntu from HD?
<trakinas> zill_: you have to start  a project and configure its files.
<orgthingy> (after u installed it, I mean)
<GreenDelta> hey, i have following problem: once of twice (i mean REALLY every second time) i have sound in flash and some programms, but i have no sound in local saved data (movies, mp3 etc.), the other time i can play movies with sound etc. but most programms can't play any music (including flash and wine). I already tried "asoundfonf set-default-card" but no change. sbd. has an idea?
<dxdt> zill_: haha what do you mean by install?  I installed the SVN version, which is what is recommended and the one in the ubuntu repos is older.  I followed the docs and did the symlinks.  Make sure you have mod_apache installed.  Then after that, you just have to set a handler in apache2.conf and you are good to go
<slashzul> none
<slashzul> I booted off live cdrom
<orgthingy> slashzul: oh, ok, I had same problem
<slashzul> then mounted i
<Hansadeemon> If anybody know of a compatible version that not just emulates the power in ps3, send me a mg. please. And for tose with ps3. Install :)
<orgthingy> slashzul : Ill "private message" u
<slashzul> fdisk disappeared so I couldnt see anything
<Shujah> GreenDelta, for flash download libflashsupport
<rj_> tylere  yeah, I frequently get apt problems.  the thing to do is to open a terminal and sudo dpkg --configure --pending    that should clear the problem, at least it does for me
<trakinas> Hansadeemon: you should try YellowLinux.
<Hansadeemon> yellooooonn/
<bartmon> macrobad: i agree. they should offer better integration of existing projects instead of wanting to have a controllable server with a simple GUI
<zill_> dxdt: I just did sudo apt-get install django-python.  I'm having trouble with the Symlinks.  I found a guide online, but when I did what it said, it didn't work.
<Hansadeemon> trakinas: whats the difrence?
<macrobad> bartmon: true that, man
<tylere> rj_: hrrm...well that gives me a DIFFERENT error ;(
<trakinas> Hansadeemon: yellowlinux is another disto. one focoused on powerpc
<tylere> rj_: looks like this might be lvm related...but it worked fine in the isntall...I mean, it's running now
<trakinas> *distro
<bartmon> macrobad: do you run a VNC server and if so, which one? :)
<tylere> ugh...clean system...lemme reinstall without boot on the lvm
<Hansadeemon> Is it beter?
<magnetron> how do i set Irssi to use utf-8 for one channel only?
<wols> Hansadeemon: it's OT here
<orgthingy> slashzul : did u get my private message?
<wols> magnetron: ask #irssi I guess
<Fredd> please where can find the option for change the option for view  the aplications running in the main panel in others workspaces?
<Hansadeemon> aiight, i got ubuntu power pc version now. reminds me of my ol 200 mmx
<Hansadeemon> on my ps3
<rj_> does anybody has experience installing vmware?  I found a howto but several people commented that they had trouble getting the mouse to work.  I am about to attempt installing it would like to get an idea what I am running into, just wasted two days trying to get wine to work. and virtualbox trashed my system (sound and video) such that I had to reinstall.  so am pretty leery. would like to hear from others.
<Hansadeemon> shure like to see xbox fix a os on their macine.
<ASULutzy> !ot | Hansadeemon
<ubottu> Hansadeemon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hansadeemon> tats only sony. cool they made it an option. works great too
<Hansadeemon> K thanks dude :)
<ASULutzy> rj_: How did VB hose your sound and video? You can try VMWare, though in my opinion is a bit trickier to setup than V
<ASULutzy> VB*
<QuickGold> what is the command line command to determine version of ubuntu that is running?
<macrobad> bartmon: I've been experimenting with different ones in laboratory environment, but have decided to stick to RDP in offtopic (unless it is not supported due to licensing - RealVNC then), and default Vino server with default VNC viewer in GNOME.
<leftyfb> QuickGold: cat /etc/issue
<Slart> QuickGold: lsb_release -a
<macrobad> bartmon: I just rarely need it, so it works OK for me.
<ASULutzy> QuickGold: lsb_release -a
<QuickGold> thanks
<inik1> rj_: i set it up several times
<MTecknology> Anybody in here know how to build a multi-boot DVD?
<Lusule> how do i add folders i use to places?
<bartmon> macrobad: I'm not a heavy user so it suffuces for me as well. Thanks for all the info, I appreciate it!
<gabriele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> Lusule: right click on then.. afaik
<Slart> Lusule: the folders I meant.. right click on them.. add to bookmarks
<Lusule> slart - i don't get an option like that
<Slart> Lusule: neither do I (I just checked).. well well. just drag the folder to the places side panel then
<macrobad> bartmon: You too, it's nice to share
<leftyfb> Lusule: open up nautilus (file manager) and drag a folder over to the right pane
<leftyfb> er, to the left pane
<Slart> Lusule: strange.. I kind of recall there being a bookmarks thingy in nautilus..
<corky> What the hell?!, Sometimes i get an GUI error, No applications open at all, And it happens at a random point.
<Lusule> i see it leftyfb - thanks!
<Lusule> it's there now
<new_to_ubuntu> Anyone know how to solve a laptop (Your computer failed to suspend) power management problem (Toshiba Tecra M2)?
<evilbug> where can i still get a ppc version of ubuntu?
<rj_> asulutzy -- I have an nvidia video with autoinstalled propritay driver.  after installing virtualBox the nvidia driver was gone and ubuntu could only manage a vesa 800x600  also the sound stopped working totally.  spent an hour or two trying to fix it and then gave up and reinstalled -- am not a happy camper.  Actually I have yet to have a good experience with virtual box have tried it on 3 different oses now and have never gotten it to run, but th
<rj_> is is the first time it has actually trashed anything.  I am never going to touch that krap again.
<daschl> hey guys, im running cakephp on a IIS. i migrated my site from apache to IIS (without rewrite) and all i got out is this: http://www.fac.at/ .. it seems that the layout is not rendering? the page works perfectly under linux
<Slart> Lusule: ah.. there is a "bookmarks" menu.. where you can click "Add", it will add the current folder to the places bar
<Lusule> next question - how do i install firefox 3?  i got it as a tar.bz2
<Slart> Lusule: what's wrong with "sudo apt-get install firefox" ?
<leftyfb> Lusule: if you're running ubuntu 8.04, you have FF3
<corky> What the hell?!, Sometimes i get an GUI error, No applications open at all, And it happens at a random point., A terminal looks like a normal window but the things inside it are messed up, like the input/output box is just a white square. any running applications are functioning half, then... usually nautilus OR the gnome bars run to an hold an wont respond.. ubuntu version 8.04
<julian__> rj_ im using virtualbox since 6 month and never had problems with it (except some crashes of win xp, but im not sure if its windows or virtualbox ;-) )
<inik1> corky: - maybe nautilus crashed or you don't have  enough memory
<corky> inik1, enough memory?!.. 2 gig?!
<Lusule> oops you're right!
<corky> ah.. new linux headers and stuff.. lets see if that is any inprovement
<ASULutzy> rj_: Usually it's as simple as sudo apt-get install virtualbox, there's no reason installing it should do anything related to xserver-xorg or your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as far as I can tell... I've installed it on quite a few machines... But VMWare doesn't have a package in the hardy repositories, so you'll have to download it from their website and install it manually I believe
<inik1> corky - what about swawp file?
<corky> inik1, i don't have swap at all... recommended?
<Jack_Sparrow> corky yes recommended
<Jack_Sparrow> corky It is part of the default install
<corky> Can i use 1 swapfile per 2 OSes?
<corky> i have debian with swap installed already
<inik1> corky   - can we talk in private
<corky> inik1, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> inik1 We appreciate your help but it is best to keep support in the channel.
<corky> inik1, join #corky
<bartmon> corky: it is recommended to have swap but i have found turning it off when on battery power will give almost 30 minutes more battery life.
<mbrigdan> whats a good key strength to use for ssh-keygen? I'm currently creating a 16384 bit key, which I think is a bit of overkill.
<ASULutzy> Oh weird, I installed Intrepid and told it to use the same swap space hardy uses, but now in hardy swapon -s doesn't display any swap in use... Apparently installing intrepid changed /dev/sda6's UUID...
<rj_> new_to_ubuntu: one way to solve the power managment problem it to avoid it.  go to system preferences power managment and set it to never
<genii> corky: If you share a swap partition between different distributionsit becomes problemmatic for hibernate function
<ASULutzy> mbrigdan: That
<ASULutzy> mbrigdan: That's massively overkill
<mbrigdan> ASULutzy: Its only 2^14 ...
<corky> genii, i never hybernate
<Hansadeemon> internet web 2.0 sucks. hope they take 3.0 to 1.0 surfin!
<zod21> hansadeemon what are you talkin about
<leftyfb> Hansadeemon is a troll
<zod21> hahahaha
<mbrigdan> ASULutzy: How much overkill is that?
<zod21> leftyfb, why do most computer guys call people trolls
<zod21> haha
<new_to_ubuntu> rj_:  thanks.  Actually, I did that.  Uh, what about when I want to close the lid.  Any suggestions there so I don't ruin the screen if the processor happened to get hot while unattended?
<Pici> !ot | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zod21> huh pici
<leftyfb> zod21: because their only reason for being around is to troll for trouble/arguements
<zod21> ahhh
<zod21> that makes sense
<sparr> how can i save my (ALSA) volume levels so they restore when i reboot?
<ASULutzy> mbrigdan: That's like, the NSA and all world governments using all their computers would have a hard time cracking. 1024 is pretty much standard, 2048 would be way more than enough
<mbrigdan> ASULutzy: That seems like a good strength to me, not that I have anything to hide...
<Tacobor> I have hardy installed on a dell dimension 2400. The BOIS does not allow me to disable the onboard intel graphics card. I also have an ATI  Radeon 9500 which is the card I use. I noticed upon installing hardy it borrows 8 MB RAM for the intel. What should I look for in lsmod so I can blacklist the onboard video?
<ASULutzy> mbrigdan: It took 8,000 Mips-years to crack a 512-bit RSA key.
<Logrusmage> Hey can anyone help me with my MythTV backend set up? I'm getting some big errors, I think it might have to do with multiple mysql.txt files but deleting them seems to do nothing (they reappear) anyone know how to help?
<zod21> how would you go about cracking a 512 bit
<zod21> thats hardly even possible
<leftyfb> Tacobor: update your bios. The option to disable the onboard video was added in later
<macrobad> mbrigdan: Also, it depends on the kind of key you are generating
<RomanaMentalis> I am having trouble getting my computer to boot into the Ubuntu server installation I installed.  the installation is on /dev/sdc1  but I'm not sure how this relates to my HD0, HD1 etc.  How can I tell which HD /dev/sdc1 is on?
<mbrigdan> ASULutzy: hmm, 16384 bits is seeming to be a bit of overkill now, but I have it already, so i'll just leave it
<mbrigdan> macrobad: its an RSA key
<RomanaMentalis> (I'm trying to install GRUB on the right HD)
<kevinO> how can i search a bunch o ffiles for the string "add Items"
<QuickGold> in a default mysql install on ubuntu, where are the mysql db's stored?
<leftyfb> kevinO: grep
<zamolxes> hey. I want to install ubuntu on this computer, but it has no optical drive. It already has windows xp and an older debian (that I want to replace with ubuntu). Now, what would be the cleanest/fastest way to install it? I have many options like installing from windows, installing from debian with chroot, booting the installer from my laptop with PXE, installing from an usb flash drive.
<snar2> grep "add Items" *
<leftyfb> QuickGold: /var/lib/mysql
<_1n7rud3r> hi all
<Shujah> RomanaMentalis, fdisk -l
<kevinO> leftyfb, can you show me the proper way
<andresj> hey i have desktop effects avtivated. but compiz doesnt wanna let my windows go fullscreen... they appear like that for less than a second and then they go back to a 1024x768 window (without counting the decoration). Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis hda = first drive, hdb is second etc..   sdc1 would be hd2,0
<_1n7rud3r> i couldnt join the debian server. the serv has a problem???
<leftyfb> zamolxes: http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora
<ASULutzy> mbrigdan: Here's an interesting paper on RSA encryption strength and roughly how many USD's someone would have to invest over what period of time to crack an X-bit key: http://www.offshore.com.ai/security/rivest-factoring.txt
<macrobad> mbrigdan: RSA keys should be a bit longer, but 4096 still should be enough
<RomanaMentalis> Jack_Sparrow:  thank you
<rj_> all I know is Ive tried to install/run virtualbox on sabayon where it comes preinstalled, win xp where it almost worked, and now ubuntu.  as to weather or not it trashed my machine. all I can tell you is I had spent a lot of time on a new install of ubuntu getting everything tweaked just right and running well.  then I used synaptic package manager to install both virtualbox and wine at the same time.  at first everything seemed okay, -- did not tr
<rj_> y to run virtualbox -- played with wine for a bit and then rebooted.  during reboot ubuntu complained about my screen resolution not being vaild.  after I reinstalled ubuntu and got everything working again as it had been *6 hours, krap!*   -- then i installed only wine and everything was fine.  so I conclude that either virtualbox trashed my system or the combination of wine and virtualbox did it.  but wine alone is fine.  and after all those bad
<rj_> experiences I am through with virtualbox.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ASULutzy> zamolxes: I've only ever tried one of those, installing form USB flash, and it was very simple, though I'm sure the others wouldw ork
<mbrigdan> macrobad: my key is 16384 bits, i'm guessing thats enough
<snar2> How can I modify the GNOME pop up menu, the one that is opened by right clicking on the desktop?  I would like to add items, remove items, and so on.
<zamolxes> thanks leftyfb
<genii> zamolxes: I've had good success with PXE method
<zamolxes> ASULutzy: how did you get the installer on the flash drive?
<leftyfb> genii: a pxe server is required for that
<RomanaMentalis> Jack_Sparrow:  When I try to install Grub on (hd2, 0) I get a fatal error
<ASULutzy> rj_: I would be very surprised if virtualbox actually trashed your system, but who knows. Either way if you choose to use VMWare, it's pretty straight forward, just go to their website and download/install it.
<leftyfb> zamna: pendrivelinux.com
<dennis_> Hallo
<Logrusmage> Hey can anyone help me with my MythTV backend set up? I'm getting some big errors, I think it might have to do with multiple mysql.txt files but deleting them seems to do nothing (they reappear) anyone know how to help?
<zamolxes> well I have 0 experience with either of the methods I listed, that's why I asked which one is easier :)
<kevinO> can someone tell me how i can make grep search a whole directory of files for the text string "Add Items"
<Xavura> I need help with xorg.conf
<Xavura> It's totally messed up.
<leftyfb> kevinO: man grep
<genii> leftyfb: He mentioned he could PXE boot the installer from off his laptop already
<leftyfb> kevinO: that will teach you how to use grep
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis do you have three drives?
<ASULutzy> zamolxes: I just googled like, Ubuntu live-usb... Let me see if I can find the exact article... I actually setup a persistent USB live-drive, which is even more useful
<leftyfb> genii: ah, sorry, missed that part
<dennis_> I want to Update pidgin how can i do this
<Xavura> Can anyone help me fix my computer?
<inik1>  Xavura: what's happens?
<leftyfb> dennis-: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<macrobad> mbrigdan: You're going to gain a lot of time to drink tea, I believe, without much enchancing your security. "enough" means, that nowadays people'd need 100 or so years to decrypt it.
<leftyfb> dennis-: or go and download it from getdeb.net
<snar2> kevinO: grep "add Items" \*
<RomanaMentalis> Jack_Sparrow:  I have 4 hard drives, 2 of them are combined into one virtual disk (Raid1) and the other 2 are nothing yet, I installed Ubuntu on the virtual disk (sdc1)
<Jack_Sparrow> dennis_ are you trying to fix icq
<Xavura> inik1: Someone was helping me edit xorg.conf, so that I can have output to my monitor and TV, it kind of worked as the TV output now works but it broke everything else
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis That wont work for raid...
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ASULutzy> zamolxes: Doing some quick googling, it looks like someone has made a script that automates it... you could /join #liveusb
<mbrigdan> macrobad: it only took about 10 mins to make the key, will it have an effect on how long it takes to ssh to the machine?
<kevinO> thank you snar2
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Xavura> inik1: When I turn on my PC it says, Ubuntu is in low graphics mode, we can not detect your screena nd graphics card
<Xavura> and my screen is like 600x400 or something stupid and I can't fi xit
<snar2> kevinO: your welcome
<inik1> Xavura:  i try to speak in separate private window. ok?
<Xavura> Alright
<Xavura> and also on the TV, the colours look messed up
<Xavura> and the resolution is messed up
<leftyfb> inik1: please keep help in this public channel
<Xavura> Everything is messed up!
<zod21> xavura download 915 resolution
<Xavura> leftyfb: err no, this channel moves too fast for what I need help with
<macrobad> mbrigdan: It shouldn't.
<Xavura> You can't make people give help in here...
<leftyfb> inik1: Taking help discussions to PM doesn't help anyone else having similar problems or other people who might be able to help you
<Xavura> Err
<Xavura> I seriously doubt anyone else is having this problem
<ASULutzy> zamolxes: this is the article I used: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zod21> start a new chatroom, it gets crazy in here
<leftyfb> Xavura: I know for a fact that your problem has come up many times
<Xavura> My point exactly.
<QuickGold> what is the default location of the apache conf file in Ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> !enter | Xavura
<trakinas> QuickGold: /etc/apache2/
<ubottu> Xavura: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Musli> YO :P
<QuickGold> trakinas: thanks
<mbrigdan> macrobad: if I wanted to make a key that was twice as big, would it take twice as long, the square as long, or somewhere in between?
<macrobad> QuickGold: /etc/apache/apache2.conf
<Xavura> Bugger off with the !enter thing.
<macrobad> mbrigdan: Well, it should work like this, but you're looking in a wrong place to enchance your security.
<leftyfb> Xavura: these are the rules
<Xavura> I'm just going to ignore the bot... it's annoying, I get it SO much if I even so much as hit return ONCE mid-sentencwe
<asulao> hello. got a problem. gnome doesn't seem to start. terminal shows connect attempts to port 16001. Any thoughts ?
<Xavura> It's a habit, give me a break
<leftyfb> Xavura: the bot didn't initiate the message to you.
<trakinas> Xavura: break your habit
<filo1234> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<trakinas> irc isnt msn or whatever.
<filo1234> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<asulao> !purge
<zod21> sudo apt-get purge whatever here
<asulao> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Pici> asulao: Please see ubottu's response above.
<kevinO> snar2, i get grep: *: No such file or directory
<mbrigdan> macrobad: well, I probably won't really use this key much, I just wanted to know how much I could do. Hopefully someone doesn't make a working quantum computer soon.
<filo1234> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dennis_> i got Gusty what can i do for Pidgin update with ICQ
<macrobad> mbrigdan: If he makes, then even 100K bit key won't help. Thus, let's take it easy! :)
<asulao> Pici: I did not install KDE, just gnome. Anyway now it seemed to log in Ok, but showing an error dialog box, that reads: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.  Some things such as themes, etc.......
<asulao> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Pici> !msgthebot | asulao
<ubottu> asulao: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<[gnubie]> i'm already confused with my ssh problem.. anyone cares to check this site =>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27530/
<mbrigdan> macrobad: well, this is just a theory of mine, but I bet that if you can break current keys easily with a quantum computer, i'm betting that you can easily create massive keys too.
<Pici> dennis_: Make sure that the updates repository is enabled in System>Adminsitration>Software Sources
<Tacobor> the bios updates are not opening for me they give me a memory error
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici not for gutsy
<[gnubie]> what causes the problem for this => http://paste.ubuntu.com/27530/
<H__> [gnubie] check the file/directory permissions
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Launchpad says they should.
<purp_> !supported
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supported
<[gnubie]> H__: permission of what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici INteresting..  I know that you cant get the hardy version to compile
<H__> [gnubie] well, i assume you want ssh keys authentication to succeed ? is that why you paste the ssh -v output ?
<Logrusmage> Hey can anyone help me with my MythTV backend set up? I'm getting some big errors, I think it might have to do with multiple mysql.txt files but deleting them seems to do nothing (they reappear) anyone know how to help?
<macrobad> mbrigdan: No, unfortunately, it doesn't work like this. However, there *are* completely new ways to protect information, just google for quantum criptography, and prepare for a complete brain corruption! :-]
<snar2> kevinO: I'm sorry, what happened, I was away
<ASULutzy> mbrigdan: That's not how it works. quantum computing allows for massively parallel calculations. If you had a 1024 bit quantum computer you could evaluate 1024 "solutions" all at once; this makes cracking public key encryption fairly trivial. This is way off topic, but though quantum computing would spell an end for traditional public key encryption, using entanglement you could probably create an unbeatable method of encryption.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow:  1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.2  was Published in gutsy-updates on 2008-07-03
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin
<cygoku> Is there any ETA for the Medibuntu repo to come back online ?
<macrobad> ASULutzy: Yeah, that's what I was speaking about, entanglement.
<[gnubie]> H__: i'm not particular with ssh key auth or just a plain ssh auth to the remote server
<kevinO> snar2 it returned  grep: *: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> hi
<kevinO> but i think its supposed to be grep -r "add items" /*
<tdn> How do I create a script that automatically runs when a USB storage device is inserted? I have read http://dventurin.wordpress.com/2007/04/01/udev-action-add-remove/, but it is not very explanatory.
<H__> [gnubie] ok, so the problem is your connection gets aborted immidiately, right ?
<mbrigdan> macrobad: ASULutzy: yeah, I probably know way to much about quantum stuff for my age (13). Time to end this conversation before we get !ot ed.
<ubuntu_> cccccc
<ubuntu_> czxczxcc
<snar2> Are you searching in a particular directory?  Or do you need to search down a file hierarchy?
<weltall> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<[gnubie]> H__: yes
<H__> [gnubie] then i suggest looking at the logs of the sshd process at the server machine
<dennis_> Nothing Works
<macrobad> !ot > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<dennis_> i want Pidgin
<zod21> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<macrobad> !doesntwork | dennis
<ubottu> dennis: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jack_Sparrow> dennis_ I am checking the updates as pici suggested, but I dont see it yet
<hlfshell> how would I allow a computer to remotely SFTP into ym ubuntu desktop?
<clement> #u-classroom
<rj_> ASULutzy:  thanks for the response.  Im not interested right now in spending time on a repro of the virtualbox mess.  was hoping to hearing from people with *actual* experience with vmware install.  guess nobody here at the moment has anything to say about it.  will plunge ahead.
<snar2> kevinO: What are you trying to do?  Are you only searching for "add Item" in a particular directory?
<Logrusmage> Hey, my Mythtv can't detect any upnp and can't log into the mysql server, can anyone help me?
<asulao> Pici: I did what !puregnome said, but same error. I neer installed KDE. Just gnome, but did upgrade from ubuntu 7 to 8 (not a clean 8 install)
<ASULutzy> rj_: I've got VMWare Server Console installed to my laptop right now, difficulty is always relative, it wasn't too tricky to install, but there were some issues with needing to make some symbolic links
<fantomas> Hi all. Gobuntu desktop means Gnome?
<Flannel> fantomas: No, its the "Free" only version
<fantomas> Flannel: hm, then how to install desktop with Gnome using tasksel?
<fantomas> :)
<fantomas> I'm new to ubuntu
<Flannel> fantomas: ubuntu-desktop
<Xavura> Why did it say I "left the channel" when I did no such thing?
<cygoku> Er, some repos are down correct ?
<fantomas> Flannel: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> fantomas ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu etc
<fantomas> Jack_Sparrow: I see
<fantomas> Jack_Sparrow: good news, I like gnome
<rj_> ASULutzy:  Im not fraid of complexity, have actually installed vmware before on mephis except I never got the networking to work.  but I was concerned by the howto that i found for vmware on ubuntu people where commenting about problems with the mouse and keyboard not working.  Id like to hear more about the sym links, dont recall the howto syaing anything about that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura perhaps because you ignore the bot and our rules?
<[gnubie]> H__: i don't get a relevant log from the remote server
<bob3213243> what port does vnc use?
<Kitu> !phpmyadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin
<Kitu> :(
<leftyfb> bob3213243: 5900
<raydolphin> Greetings all.  I enjoyed wireless connection on this laptop (Ubuntu 8.04), but suddenly unable to use wireless.  My laptop could not see wireless capability, despite that it worked before and that we have not changed the wireless encryption.  Any ideas, please?  How do I re-activate it again?
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: I'd been sat idle for like 10 minutes! Then you just randomly decide to force part me? Nice
<H__> [gnubie] then i'm out of ideas. i hope someone else here can jump in
<frogling> raydolphin: make sure you didn't turn wireless off on your laptop and forget about it.
<selocol> I ssh to my remote box via user@i.p.add.ress. How can I connect via user@hostname instead of typing the IP each time? Is there a place where I can store an alias for the IP? Thanks.
<[gnubie]> H__: thanks.. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura Your comments in the channel and in PM... were quite enough
<Xavura> Alright.
<raydolphin> frogling: it is ON all the time.
<H__> selocol man ssh_config
<tore_> selocol: dyndns.org
<selocol> H__: thanks
<selocol> tore_: thx
<android6011> im running " dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M" roughly how long will it take to complete on an 80 gig drive?
<root> e
<vergil> android: too many variables there
<android6011> vergil i know, but i mean like 2 days an hour
<vergil> android: drive type, speed, interface type, motherboard, cpu
<vergil> android: somewhere between those two.
<android6011> its a laptop sata drive in an external case
<raydolphin> frogling: Do u have any ideas why wireless not working?  How do I reactivate it?
<rj_> selocol  if your remote box has a static ip (never changes) then edit /etc/hosts  but if it has a dynamic ip (keeps chaning) then you need a service for mapping a dynamic ip to a domain name
<android6011> what is the longest i can expect?
<frogling> raydolphin: have you changed recently?
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 usb 1.1 or 2.0
<DarkAudit> bleh... I'm going to start over with apt-build by installing through synaptic instead of apt-get. There is no reason why the system would choose to ignore it's own settings and install a precompiled binary after it's just completed compiling a package for the same architecture.
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 if 1.1   .. go to lunch or dinner
<android6011> 2.0 i believe
<android6011> yup 2.0
<raydolphin> frogling: nope.  Did not alter the Wireless encryption or anything like that.  It just disappeared.
<vergil> android: if 2, then you're looking at an hour
<vergil> though I'd pick a smaller block size
<android6011> how big should bs be?
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 as small as 4k
<Logrusmage> Can someone please help me set up my Mythtv? Do I have to install a Upnp client? Or is something else going wrong here? I'm looping into a cannot login cycle...
<Jack_Sparrow> Logrusmage myth has their own channel
<rj_> android6011  depends very much on the disk drive but when I did a dd from one drive to another to replicate the image it took about 12 hours
<android6011> well im going to be using the drive after its done for other things i just wanted to clean it up so should 1M be ok?
<shah> hi all, just now i hav installed mplayer in 8.04, i hav tried playing  mp3 song, i can listen to song, but the player is fluctuating violently displaying an error msg, which cannot be seen
<Fudus> downloading linux kernel security at 35kb/s
<Fudus> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<android6011> rj_ what kind of drive was it?
<Fudus> down to 15
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 as long as there are no errors, you will be fine
<Logrusmage> jack_sparrow: I get an error: Upnp not found, whenever I run the setup. It brings me to a different setupd screen where I put in the user and pass (both correct), it says cannot log into server and loops.
<cirkit> shah: Please start gmplayer from a terminal so that you can record the output errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> Logrusmage I cant help other than pointing you to a room full of people running mythtv
<raydolphin> frogling: is there a command where you can check the status of a wireless?
<android6011> also, what is the best way to check the disk for any errors after, like make sure the disk has no bad sectors etc
<Logrusmage> jack_sparrow: point away please?
<vergil> ray: man iwconfig
<android6011> raydolphin iwconfig
<android6011> ?
<frogling> raydolphin: iwconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<DarkAudit> when it behaves like this, apt-build is no more than a demo of how to compile, not a working component
<cirkit> android6011: fsck
<vergil> ray: dpkg -L wireless-tools
<Jack_Sparrow> Logrusmage try also /join #ubuntu-mythtv
<Logrusmage> jack_sparrow: ty
<android6011> cirkit will i need to format the drive first?
<cirkit> android6011: No.
<raydolphin> android6011: Hmmm, no wireless extensions?   I did install it a few weeks ago and it worked fine,  Why did it show as if it is not installed?
<outofretirement> any1 know a good tut to install all distro to a usb hdd
<cirkit> android6011: If you're using ext3 file system on your drive(s), they will check for inconsistencies too.
<android6011> raydolphin did you update the kernel?
<freedumMan> does anyone know if its possible to use a ftp share for mounting .....besides sshfs which i currently use? do i have any other options...the problem seems when the vpn client goes down it locks up that remount mount and its annoying as heck
<vergil> raydolphin: lshw -C network
<android6011> since you installed the drivers?
<stevecrozz> can someone please help with this apt-get error? http://paste2.org/p/48995
<android6011> outofretirement : what i do is just hook up the external to a computer with no existing hard drive in it, or just unplug the drives in one, then itll force it to install any and everything to the external
<cygoku> Mweheheha, some repositories are down ?
<Flannel> stevecrozz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rj_> seagate 5400 rpm was getting 5 megabytes per minute xfr -- whichis kinda slow.  but that give a ballpark.  for just a straight erase you will probably be about four times that speed 12/4 equals 3 hours as a guess.  if you read the man dd  you will see that sending kill SIG1  will give you stats from which you can make a reliable estimate
<corq-ubu> after upgrading to Hardy heron - I'm having issues with using VNC to connect to windows machines I formerly *could* - now I get only black screen and eventually the connection breaks off, can anyone point me in the right direction? Thx
<stevecrozz> Flannel: http://paste2.org/p/48996
<outofretirement> stevecrozz did u first do sudo apt-get update
<alraune> <outofretirement : howto ?
<stevecrozz> outofretirement: yes
<outofretirement> yes alraune
<Flannel> stevecrozz: Ah, failed to fork.  Sorry, didn't see that the first time.
<outofretirement> try it in root
<stevecrozz> Flannel: what does it mean? and how can i find the cause?
<asulao> Can't seem to log in correctly into gnome after upgrading to ubuntu 8, from 7. After a while, log in Ok, and dialog box shows a messge complaining abou t gnome settings daemon not working. Any help? I did delete the .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome, .gnome2 dirs.
<KEBA> can i do this: i have a file.pdf and want to make a new file.pdf but: without any hyperlink to www.google.de
<rj_> fuseftp  can mount an ftp share but you are *much* better to stick with sshfs  not the least is that fuseftp tend to be buggy
<lakshmanan> i have a problem with bazaar while pushing my changes to the launchpad branch
<alraune> <outofretirement : no howto neede, every distro consumes about 10 G on the drive, you can simply install them as the machine supports booting from disk
<raydolphin> android6011: http://paste2.org/p/48997
<lakshmanan> ﻿i have a problem with bazaar while pushing my changes to the launchpad branch.. this is the problem
<alraune> <outofretirement : booting from usb-disk
<raydolphin> vergil: http://paste2.org/p/48997
<trakinas> corq-ubu: im thinking, but i cannot figure out anything... will google a litte
<Flannel> stevecrozz: Um, it means that it can't fork into the child processes.  The cause... well, its something wrong with your system.  Could be bad hardware, could be out of memory.  Have you restarted recently? (not that I advocate restarts to fix problems, but in this case, its probably easier than the alternatives)
<outofretirement> it just goes to ubuntu instead of going to usb storage
<molgrum> is the "rt" kernel good for gaming systems?
<android6011> raydolphin you face the same problems i do, no direct support in ubuntu is available for our wireless card
<lakshmanan> ﻿i have a problem with bazaar while pushing my changes to the launchpad branch.... thisis the error message   bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<stevecrozz> Flannel, it appears I was out of memory, I shut down a few big services and it works now
<stevecrozz> thanks
<alraune> <outofretirement : could be wise to partitition the drive before beginning
<corq-ubu> trakinas: thx - I'm trying to hit launchpad and ubuntu forums but no luck on that symptom yet
<trakinas> corq-ubu: realvnc, tightvnc?
<android6011> raydolphin msg me and i will tell you how to get things going quick
<Jack_Sparrow> lakshmanan PLease hold down the repeats, we see your question
<ASCIIForager> Is someone available to assist me with a boot issue?
<raydolphin> android6011: but it worked last time, something to do with the eepc drivers??!!
<asulao> Can't seem to log in correctly into gnome after upgrading to ubuntu 8, from 7. After a while, log in Ok, and dialog box shows a messge complaining abou t gnome settings daemon not working. Any help? I did delete the .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome, .gnome2 dirs.  I do see connection attempts at port 16001 in the process.
<slashzul> Im getting diskerrors on a ubuntu install.
<slashzul> keep getting a non bootable disk error
<Slart> molgrum: I don't think it's better than generic
<slashzul> how can I recover
<android6011> raydolphin if you updated the kernel since then you will have to recompile the drivers unless you made another change which is causing a problem
<molgrum> alright
<corq-ubu> i have tried the default vnc client in ubuntu, also installed tightvnc also "RDP" behaves same way
<raydolphin> i see.  so i do the eepc drivers again?
<alraune> ASCIIForager>: see pm
<slashzul> has anyone recoverd boot disk with a live ubuntu cd?
<ASCIIForager> alraune:  I'm sorry.. "pm"?
<eross> would ubuntu welcome 4Gb of memory (upgraded from 2Gb)?
<jbroome> slashzul: never in the history of the world has anyone done that
<jbroome> eross: with open arms
<ubilicios> Any reason I am seeing a lot of port 445 microsoft-ds activity when I sniff my computer.  Its non stop talking to a few of my windows clients on my network.
<alraune> ASCIIForager>: dialogue
<Slart> eross: sure.. it will use it all.. on a 64 bit system, that is
<SeveredCross> eross: Well, yeah, as long as you have 64 bit.
<eross> i'm thinkin 32-bit atm
<SeveredCross> If you don't, don't bother going higher than 3 GB.
<alraune> ASCIIForager>: left-click on username>open dialog
<eross> welll it's cheap to get the 4-pack :)
<slashzul> jbroome. how do
<eross> or 2-pack  (2x2)
<ASCIIForager> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<asulao> Can't seem to log in correctly into gnome after upgrading to ubuntu 8, from 7. After a while, log in Ok, and dialog box shows a messge complaining abou t gnome settings daemon not working. Any help? I did delete the .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome, .gnome2 dirs.  I do see connection attempts at port 16001 in the process.  I did also try to create another clean new user.
<teo_> aia
<shah> cirkit: http://pastebin.com/m7067ca90
<corq-ubu> trakinas: tightvnc
<bob_on_dell> anyone familiar with synergy?
<bob_on_dell> ive got 2 laptops on wifi that i want to synergy together but the g/b speed wont keep up with me, I need to hook them up with a patch cable
<slashzul> ok, can you boot rescue from live cd?
<trakinas> corq-ubu: lemme see
<philsf> is there an easy way to find out what keys I signed (locally)?
<bob_on_dell> but I dont know how to link linux to windows and sitll have inet via wifi on both machines
<philsf> j #ubuntu-hardened
<adismike> hy
<adismike> :D
<shah> hi all, just now i hav installed mplayer in 8.04, i hav tried playing  mp3 song, i can listen to song, but the player is fluctuating violently displaying an error msghttp://pastebin.com/m7067ca90
<bob_on_dell> http://x.jaywebdesigns.com/interwebs.png (look for XP home and Ubuntu laptops, those are the ones im working on)
<bob_on_dell> shah, i just use rythm box
<bob_on_dell> install the add on and blamo
<bob_on_dell> mp3, wma, wmv ect ect
<shah> bob_on_dell: how to install addons
<Goop> Shah, I'd use Rhythmbox just because it can play Apple's nasty DRM files
<bob_on_dell> shah, go into add/remove software
<new_to_ubuntu> Anyone know why a Toshiba Tecra M2 laptop might not Suspend properly on Ubuntu 7 or 8?
<bob_on_dell> search for wma
<philsf> is there an easy way to find out what gpg keys I signed (locally)?
<bob_on_dell> check in category "other" (i think)
<bob_on_dell> this works on 7.04-8.04 (ive gone and caught them all!)
<bob_on_dell> xD
<bob_on_dell> new_to_ubuntu, try using hibernate vs suspend
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: Is module toshiba_acpi loaded?
<bob_on_dell> hibernate = no power
<bob_on_dell> suspend = minimal power
<jbroome> genii: lsmod | grep toshiba
<Pici> bob_on_dell: Mind laying off the enter key just a bit?
<jbroome> oh, crap. sorry.  didn't realize new_to_ubuntu was a nick.  sorry genii
<bob_on_dell> Pici, sorry :P
<shah> bob_on_dell, i can listen to mp3, and even its working 5n from command line using mplayer /path.. but by using gmplayer its fluctuating..
<genii> jbroome: Heh, no worries :)
<bob_on_dell> shah, i havent played with many of the other players, I find they are all a little moody with the restricted formats, crossfade in rythm box causes all kinds of hell for me
<outofretirement> how to change permissions of a iso through terminal
<bob_on_dell> outofretirement, sudo chmod -### /path/to/your.iso
<JbCrash> i need help with acer crystal eye webcam.. how i can install driver and use it?
<bob_on_dell> where ### = 755, 644, 777, whatever
<genii> outofretirement: If what you're trying to do is edit some iso file by changing it's permissions it's not possible
<JbCrash> anyone?
<outofretirement> no i just want to chanhe the permissions to my user
<Lusule> if i have ubuntu 8 i have hardy, right?
<trakinas> corq-ubu: i think you have to restart your server in windows
<LSD|Ninja> What's the command to bring up that network control panel that lists your interfaces, hosts, etc?
<android6011> JbCrash it depends on what chipset your webcam uses, all the crystaleye camers are different
<m-c> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<outofretirement> lusule 8.04
<asulao> !hardy | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<unop> outofretirement, chown $USER file.iso
<Lusule> thanks :)
<janaina> oi
<JbCrash> how to find my webcam chipset type?
<orgthingy> Any "recovery" programs?
<LSD|Ninja> JbCrash: lsusb?
<bob_on_dell> so does anyone know how to link 2 laptops together with an ethernet cable and still have wifi work on both?
<orgthingy> my songs got deleted when I canceled copying them
<orgthingy> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> JbCrash try sudo lshw or lspci
<JbCrash> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp.
<XB23> guys what does this mean kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.
<outofretirement> im trying to move a mounted .iso to a usb but it says location not supported
<Jack_Sparrow> bob_on_dell look into firestarter and connection sharing, something in that man might help you
<XB23> it comes up every so many days on my vmware server and the box dies
<outofretirement> the usb is ext2
<unop> bob_on_dell, provided the cable is a cross-over ethernet cable, all you need to do is assign the right IP addressess for the wired interfaces, wifi should be unaffected
<android6011> JbCrash quick google search found http://rafeequl.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/acer-crystaleye-webcam-on-linux-ubuntu/
<javatexan> okay...i have a hypothetical question for the galery.....could I install ubuntu hardy on a new DELL, recompile the kernel to include math emulation (for processors with no math coproc ((ie 486sx)) and then tar.gz that onto a flash drive, then use it on a 486SX?
<android6011> for that chipset
<bob_on_dell> Jack_Sparrow, im not using firestarter on either comp, there both behind a firewall and the firewalled at the router again
<karkur> I moved to a ISP, and now I have a severe dns problem with my feisty. I can ping ips, but can't ping domain names. The problem is probably NOT in the isp, since a windows box here works well.
<Soul_Sample> i need clone-display help using nvidia, and i wanna set up monitor and tv display
<walla1> i can't get any sound when trying to watch flash in firefox, can anyone help?
<karkur> So now I can surf with windows, but not with ubuntu
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use http://pcquest.ciol.com/content/enterprise/2005/105070101.asp - it wants me to find miniroot.gz - but i can't find it. the only .gz i have is intrid.gz and Packages.gz
<new_to_ubuntu> genii: thanks!  How do I find out if module toshiba_acpi is loaded?
<raydolphin> android6011: Hey, thanks, it works.
<android6011> new_to_ubuntu lsmod
<raydolphin> came back to let u know.
<bob_on_dell> unop, ok, so ubuntu network manager isnt going to go ape shit if i do a hard link and a wifi? cool!
<Jack_Sparrow> bob_on_dell understood, but there are features of firestarter that might help you do what you are wanting to do
<unop> bob_on_dell, language
 * bob_on_dell slaps hands over lips
<android6011> raydolphin np
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: lsmod|grep toshiba_acpi                   if it shows a result it's installed. If no result then it's not installed
<bob_on_dell> been hanging in #jQuery too long :P sorry
<XB23> guys what does this mean kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.
<walla1> sound works for mp3's, but when trying to watch youtube...no sound, any advice?
<XB23> it comes up every so many days on my vmware server and the box dies
<raydolphin> i have cut/pasted your step-by-step instructions for future reference in case kernel gets re-written!
<JbCrash> one more question..its that i can use bearshare in linux?
<android6011> raydolphin keep in mind that everytime you update the kernel you will have to go into that madwifi-ng directory and run sudo make clean , sudo make , sudo make install
<JbCrash> !bearshare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bearshare
<eth01> bearshare is P2P, and illegal.
<eth01> !topic
<android6011> raydolphin good idea
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<raydolphin> android6011: hang on, make clean?
<karkur> The big problem is that I have only one cable here, so I can't surf the internet while looking for a solution. I am using freenode via its ip ;-)
<bob_on_dell> Jack_Sparrow, unop, thanks for the help guys, imma go grab my wire-cutters and make me a patch :P
<raydolphin> android6011: so you're saying, go to that cd directory where i put madwifi in, then type sudo make clean?
<android6011> raydolphin ya, instead of having to rerun the svn checkout command everytime if you keep that madwifi-ng directory saved on your comp, you need to run the command make clean before you compile the driver for a new kernel
<Soul_Sample> can anyone help me set up clone view between my lcd and tv? whatever i do with xort.conf, i end up with my monitor displaying 640x480 and my tv displaying nothing
<unop> bob_on_dell, just remember to assign a different set of IP addresses in the wired network
<new_to_ubuntu> jbroome:  thank you -- just saw your reply too.  It says "toshiba acpi" and a couple numbers, what do those mean?
<mzuverink> anyone lead me to a good link on connecting another monitor to a wide screen laptop? The laptop is a wide screen, Sony Vaio VNG-NR385E, the attached monitor is not wide screen.  When I attempt to do it through the utility in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution, and all the setting make the square monitor look distorted.
<bob_on_dell> unop, yeah ive done crossovers before :) but last time was 2 xp comps
<karkur> I had the same issue two days ago with my Debian laptop too, but I switched it back to ubuntu, and haven't tried it yet. This ubuntu, though, encounter the same issue, as I said...
<JbCrash> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bob_on_dell> unop, http://x.jaywebdesigns.com/desk.jpg (ive got too much stuff)
<Soul_Sample> help setting up clone view please
<raydolphin> thanks android6011
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: what video card?
<android6011> raydolphin but hopefully support will be added by the next ubuntu update cuz im tired of recompiling the driver every time
<unop> XB23, usually it means there is a severe problem that linux cannot avoid -- if you are getting a bunch of messages just prior to the panic, read through them to get an idea of what might be going wrong
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: nvidia 6600
<XB23> guys are there any commands that will upgrade ubuntu and patch it against latest problems?
<bob_on_dell> install twinview
<android6011> raydolphin no problem, im just glad i could help
<JbCrash> guys..help me.. why i get this msg when do "make install" command? --->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27539/
<bob_on_dell> Soul_Sample, there is an nvidia manager you need to install and use to configure your card
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: sorry. i got it going with ati. not familiar with nvidia
<raydolphin> android6011: lol, re: recompiling.  yeah.  maybe ubuntu 8.10 will be included??
<Soul_Sample> bob_on_dell: what is it called? is it available throuh repos?
<bob_on_dell> Soul_Sample, have you googled your ubuntu version + nvidia
<tux_> anyone familiar with the innd daemon?
<jbroome> JbCrash: sudo make install
<bob_on_dell> there is only about 90000 posts + blogs about setting it up on every version you can think of
<unop> XB23, sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade  # usually, but if you are having problems with hardware of you have misconfigured something, it probably won't help
<bahadunn> is there a way to read info files in gnome like you can in konquoror?
<bahadunn> info docs I should say
<Soul_Sample> bob_on_dell: yes, and found some tutorials, which after i tried them ended totally messing my display, so i switched back to my backup
<Piniek> hi
<philsf> is there an easy way to find out what gpg keys I signed (locally)?
<JbCrash> To make it user-friendly, create a Custom Application Launcher pointed to this script:  <-- how to do this? this is my last part
<karkur> anyone? any ideas about solving this dns issue? I feel blind without being able to google on my own in order to find a solution... switching the cable back and forth to the XP is killing me... (done it two days ago for hours)
<unop> bahadunn, yelp (gnome-help) provides that in gnome
<raydolphin> android6011: one more thing, how do i spot any update that may affect the wireless, ie. updates from ubuntu's repositories?
<bob_on_dell> Soul_Sample, search your add/remove for nvidea and make sure you have the restricted drivers installed
<bahadunn> unop: okay thanks
<bob_on_dell> dont use xineramma
<wols> Soul_Sample: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Sigiken> Hi, I really cant get my aticard installed, tried it with envyNG, restricted drivers from ubuntu, driver from the ati/amd website, if I install it, it crashes ubuntu after the bootscreen, I use a Radeon x1950pro PCI-E version
<alix_78> hi
<android6011> raydolphin if you see anything about a linux kernel or anything madwifi then it may break it
<new_to_ubuntu> genii: it appears it's installed.  it returns toshiba_acpi           12100  0
<Xavura> Big problem, someone's been helping me edit xorg.conf to get two displays working and well, they've totally messed up my computer. It is now about as fast as Windows was (Ubuntu is now about 3 times slower), I have weird display issues and I have errors galore on start-up and shut down.
<android6011> raydolphin and 8.10 didnt have support a few days ago when i was testing it
<JbCrash> To make it user-friendly, create a Custom Application Launcher pointed to this script:  <-- how to do this? this is my last part
<Xavura> I think it has something to do with them screwing around with the drivers.
<android6011> but hopefully it will soon
<TigerCR1200> My volume is extremely low, meaning I have to turn the speakers all the way up as well as the mixer. I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04. Does anyone have a suggestion as to where to start to trouble shoot this?
<raydolphin> ok, android6011, thanks.
<unop> karkur, open up a terminal and try this.   nslookup google.com  # do you get an answer?
<Xavura> My computer is now unusable (at this speed, with only one application open)
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: OK. Is module ehci_hcd installed?
<Xavura> It's insanely slow, do I have to reinstall AGAIN?
<bob_on_dell> Soul_Sample, you may also try the old drivers, they can be found in package manager, search nvidea
<Sigiken> can someone help me fix it plz?
<wols> !tell Xavura about errors
<ubottu> Xavura, please see my private message
<karkur> unop: tried that already... no reply.
<wols> Soul_Sample: what nvidia card exactly?
<bob_on_dell> wols, 6600
<karkur> "connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<unop> karkur,   cat /etc/resolv.conf  # what do you have in there?
<wols> bob_on_dell: no old drivers needed
<bob_on_dell> ah ok
<wols> Soul_Sample: you don't need legacy drivers
<Xavura> wols: I CAN'T paste the errors I receieve on start-up/shutdown
<Xavura> I don't really care about them any way
<josemi> olaa?
<Xavura> I care about this amazing speed decrease and display issues that have just started
<karkur> unop: two lines, nameserver x.x.x.x and another one similar (with real ips)
<vjoe> hello
<fantomas> What is the codename of 8.04?
<Xavura> Hardy Heron.
<Mr_Satan> hardy heron
<fantomas> ty
<JbCrash> To make it user-friendly, create a Custom Application Launcher pointed to this script:  <-- how to do this? this is my last part
<unop> Xavura, things can slow down dramatically if you do not use the right display drivers
<bob_on_dell> did they fix the synergy bug in 8.04? id like to get off 7.10
<Xavura> unop: That is my problem.
<vjoe> I have installed sshd in Ubuntu but I am having trouble starting it. I have done sudo /usr/sbin/sshd but my laptop still can't connect to it.
<unop> karkur, ok, what are those ip addresses?
<Xavura> unop: Someone else had me screwing with drivers, saying I needed them to be able to do what I wanted to do
<Xavura> Now it's unusable.
<Xavura> Well, not "unusable" :P but
<LSD|Ninja> Why is mc starting nano instead of mcedit when I hit F4 to edit something? o_O
<adante> is there a way to manage file associations in nautilus?
<jbroome> JbCrash: right click on desktop > create launcher > "name" is what shows up under the shortcut > command points to the file you just installed
<terrestre> #kubuntu
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, did you setup open-ssh server on the machine your connecting to?
<karkur> unop: these are the same ips that I have in the network manager. I think that these are the ips of the DNS of my ISP, since I see the same numbers in the windows box (that works)
<Xavura> unop: Do you know how I can get my display drivers back how they should be
<vjoe> bob_on_dell, isn't only necessary to run the daemon?
<unop> !fixres | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xavura> I've restarted X multiple times.
<Xavura> and it's nothing to do with the RESOLUTION
<bob_on_dell> to connect to a computer via ssh the computer you are connecting to needs it
<unop> Xavura, read the second part
<Xavura> It's the everything, it's just slow and unreponsive.
<jbroome> Xavura: your webcam thingy get fixed?
<unop> Xavura, to fix resolution and _other X problems_ ...
<Xavura> What do you think?
<Xavura> None of my problems get fixed
<Xavura> Just new ones created
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, do sudo apt-get openssh-server and try connecting again after its installed
<new_to_ubuntu> genii:  it appears to be there, ehci_hcd               37900  0   (btw, what do the 2 numbers mean?)
<Xavura> jbroome: That'd be a no...
<vjoe> don't I have to run it first?
<unop> karkur, ok, try these IP addresses instead  204.117.214.10   and
<unop> 217.32.105.91
<JbCrash> jbroome: i cant open that file
<JbCrash> :(
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, once its installed its started
<karkur> unop: thanks; should I try them in the network manager?
<legend2440> JuzzyD: did you get it to work?
<bob_on_dell> at least its how it works for me :P
<Xavura> I can't load the website...
<unop> karkur, if you like, but just make sure /etc/resolv.conf has them later
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: The two numbers indicate module size and then how many other things are using it
<vjoe> bob_on_dell, I actuall already installed it
<lil-romeo> hey  all
<bob_on_dell> hrm
<vjoe> and ran but it doesn't connect to it
<bob_on_dell> can you ping the other computer? (stupid question but i must ask :P )
<lil-romeo> can someone help me how to install my whole linux on my 500 gb external hdd?
<karkur> unop: did nslookup google.com after updating and validating the new ips; same reply (connection timed out)
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: There is a known Tecra M2 issue with ehci_hcd module which affects hibernation and suspend. Since nothing is using it I would recommend to blacklist it
<vjoe> yes bob_on_dell i can
<lil-romeo> can someone help me how to install my whole linux on my 500 gb external hdd?
<Lusule> hmm cairo dock doesn't seem to work well :(
<unop> karkur, can you ping  204.117.214.10 ?
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, nmap the ip your connecting to
<lil-romeo> i would like to take my linux with me all the time
<karkur> unop: yes (160ms)
<bob_on_dell> lil-romeo, do the usb flash drive trick with it
<lil-romeo> that is?
<kd8bxp> I need help bad! Kernal panic after power went out.
<vjoe> bob_on_dell, it's in a local network
<lil-romeo> i did it once but it destroyed my hdd
<lil-romeo> tryed to boot linux at hdd
<lil-romeo> install
<bob_on_dell> lil-romeo, i would imagine if you copy the U3 partition and make data partition whats left over it should work
<unop> karkur, ok,  open up the nslookup shell, just type nslookup for that  .. then in the shell type   server 204.117.214.10  hit enter, then type   google.co.uk  # see if you get a reply
<lil-romeo> how to do friend
<lil-romeo> i want my pc space free
<lil-romeo> all at my 500 gb
<genii> !blacklist | new_to_ubuntu
<ubottu> new_to_ubuntu: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bob_on_dell> google it or buy ubuntu-hacks from oreilly
<karkur> unop: thanks! trying..
<Lusule> if a program is crashed, and not responding, how do i force it to close?
<wols> Lusule: man kill
<bob_on_dell> ive never "done" it but my webserver owner did it just fine
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, nmap will work local
<lil-romeo> could u help me a little friend?
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, this will just tell us if the port is open
<vjoe> ok
<vjoe> but I have to install it :P
<lil-romeo> could use some help its my birtday today and would really like to do it
<lil-romeo> :D
<unop> Lusule,  or use xkill to force the window to be killed
<karkur> unop: got "Default server: 204.117.214.10" and then "Address: 204.117.214.10#53" but after entering "google.co.uk" I got ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" ...
<Lusule> the window has disappeared but i can't open a new one till i kill it
<bobbo> How do you find out which nVidia driver you are running?
<bob_on_dell> lil-romeo, google
<bob_on_dell> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<kd8bxp> I need help bad! Kernel panic after power went out. will an alternative install disc fix without destroying what is on the hard drive?
<vjoe> bob_on_dell, 22 is opened
<wols> bobbo: Xorg.0.log tells you
<Lusule> i can't work out what i need to kill ><
<lil-romeo> i want to install all on my ext HDD
<lil-romeo> :D
<unop> karkur, ok, you're having trouble connecting to 204.117.214.10  -- do you have a firewall running? if you have an external firewall/router - is it blocking anything?
<lil-romeo> not instlal from
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, who are you logging in as? user or root?
<Lusule> it's firefox that's crashed, and cairo-dock
<lil-romeo> want to run all from my HDD
<bobbo> wols: thanks
<lil-romeo> installed all on it
<lil-romeo> so if i remove my hdd
<unop> Lusule,  killall firefox-bin
<lil-romeo> theire is no system
<lil-romeo> on it
<Xavura> I am reconfiguring X and it has just frozen
<FloodBot1> lil-romeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xavura> and I can't do anything
<shah> bob_on_dell: im using xfce DE
<bob_on_dell> lil-romeo,  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+u3+flash+drive+howto&btnG=Search
<Lusule> unop - says no process killed
<Lusule> seems to have died now though :)
<unop> Lusule, is the firefox window still shown?
<Soul_Sample> okay, twin view problem - i have no color on my tv, where can i change pal and ntsc settings?
<bob_on_dell> lil-romeo, like i said, ive never done it myself but it can be done
<karkur> unop: I never installed any firewall, but a. maybe ubuntu installs one automatically? b. I am connecting via cables ISP; their modem is acting as a router; though, why would it block this address, or the ISPs addresses?
<JbCrash> can i install rpm file in ubuntu?
<Xavura> I am following the tutorial to run the auto detect script again and it has FROZEN...
<bob_on_dell> the only catch is, your going to need to clone a U3 partition to your USB drive and partition it into 2 drive, one will be the tiny U3 system, the rest will be what is usually the U3 data area, your just oging to "inflate" that a bit :P
<Xavura> ... For the X server to handle the keyboard correctly,  a keyboard model must be entered ...
<unop> karkur,   sudo iptables -L  # to see if iptables has any rules active
<Xavura> At the bottom it says "Ok" but I can't click it and enter does nothing.
<vjoe> bob_on_dell, user
<Xavura> So, how can I reconfigure it if the reconfigure script crashes?
<unop> Xavura, use TAB and ENTER to select it
<Soul_Sample> okay, twin view problem - i have no color on my tv, where can i change pal and ntsc settings?
<unop> Xavura, what you are using there is a ncurses interface, mice don't generally work on them
<Lusule> how do i find how to kill cairo dock?
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: do you have al ine saiyng   Option	        "TVFormat" "NTSC-M"   in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, the user exists on the system? (if yes, double check the settings in /etc/sshd
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: so it's there? i haven't looked, will now
<karkur> unop: I have a big output. do you know of any ip address of a pastebin? or alternatively - what should I look for there?
<Xavura> unop: I thought it was a weird interface
<HappyHater> Lusule, use xkill if nothing else
<kd8bxp> I need help bad! Kernel panic after power went out. will an alternative install disc fix without destroying what is on the hard drive?
<unop> Lusule,   ps aux | grep cairo # and you should see the exact name of the cairo-dock process, you can use that name to killall
<unop> karkur, one sec
<Xavura> unop: I have ran the reconfigure script should I restart? Everything is still slow.
<Lusule> unop thanks :)
<karkur> unop: thanks!
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, im honestly not sure why its not working, you can also try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart (or whatever sshd is on your system)
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: actually no :S where can i add it?
<unop> Xavura, you need to restart X -- CTRL+ALT+Backspace does that
<ghostknife> I have glassfish start at startup
<bob_on_dell> vjoe, after that... threaten both machines with windows 95 floppys
<gnumm> does anyone know how to disable pulseaudio?
<ghostknife> How can I configure it to not do it (without manually editing the links in /etc/rcX.d ?
<bob_on_dell> it will at least make you feel better
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> karkur,   sudo iptables -X;  sudo iptables -F  # that ought to clear the rules
<karkur> unop: I have an interesting line there... I have found there an ip that is of my old router...
<karkur> unop: I will clear the rules right away
<unop> karkur, then do   sudo iptables -L to see if any rules are active (they shouldn't be)
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27542/
<kramerdu> hi there. how do i send a shortcut e.g. "ALT-a" to a console-based program running in gnome-terminal 2.22.1 without gnome-terminal receiving the shortcut instead of the console program?
 * bob_on_dell needs to quit slacking in here
<bob_on_dell> laters everyone, good luck vjoe :)
<karkur> unop: looks like it's clear now. I'll give everything another shot
<BlackH007> hi, ubuntu-newbie here (loving it so far)
<unop> karkur,  nslookup now
<karkur> unop: works! :-)
<unop> karkur, right -- test your browser, etc
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: you may need to use    PAL  instead
<Build-A-Bear> ls
<BlackH007> anybody problems with windows opening in wrong positions (i.e. with their titlebar under the toolbar :/)
<karkur> unop: sure. everything works. thank you so much for your help! ;-)
<unop> karkur, if everything works - you know that iptables is perhaps too restrictive, and you'll need to configure it right
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: i have a section named monitor with the line ModelName "TV-0" in, and under the Device section i have only identifier, driver and option, maybe i should configure the Monitor section instead?
<karkur> unop: have any idea what configured iptables? I don't remember that I've ever done it..
<unop> karkur, have you ever used firestarter?
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: how about i paste my entire xorg and you take a look?
<frostburn> karkur, nothing configures iptables until you manually change it
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: ok
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27543/
<MTecknology> where is the linuxrc file on the boot cd?
<lil-romeo> hey all could somebody help me to install ubuntu 7.10 full at my ext hdd not on my pc space but at my hdd so i can run it at all pcs just add my ext hdd to his pc?
<ghostknife> anyone know how to edit startup services?
<karkur> unop: hmm... I don't think so, though, the name sounds familiar. frostburn: so maybe I didn't pay attention... :-/
<Luhta> there used to be a toolbar that would allow me to click on skype names and phone numbers and dial them with skype, I can't seem to find it anymore does anyone happen to know who made it? it was third party
<FragtioN> Anyone know what would cause traceroute to report false latencies? running ubuntu-server 8.10. i get stable 2ms to destination with ping or mtr, or another machine on the lan, but when i do a traceroute with the same packet size it reports like 35ms for the last hop. ? :( never had this problem with unix before. Could it be x86_64 related? Tried recompiling to latest 2.6 kernel and enabled 1000Hz mm timer, also compiled latest traceroute 2.0.11, same pro
<new_to_ubuntu> genii:  you mentioned "!blacklist | new_to_ubuntu"    what does that line do/mean?
<unop> karkur, well, i dunno then, point is, you know what to adjust now :)
<BlackH007> luhta: skype plugin / extension?
<BlackH007> luhta: i had it in windows at least
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: It instructs how to blacklist a driver or module. eg: make it not load at boot
<JbCrash> how to install openoffice in ubuntu
<JbCrash> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<lil-romeo> hey all could somebody help me to install ubuntu 7.10 full at my ext hdd not on my pc space but at my hdd so i can run it at all pcs just add my ext hdd to his pc?
<Luhta> something like that it was a toolbar but I don't see it on skype's page
<stalker314314> for a number of commands, I get "/usr/local/lib/libsasl2.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.4.so.2)". Is there any way to fix this, or at least to not show it?
<Luhta> BlackH007,  something like that it was a toolbar but I don't see it on skype's page
<frostburn> karkur, run a:    sudo iptables -L
<chazco> Hi... i've just noticed the 8.04.1 release (about a week after i made my own CD with the updates)... anyone know how to customise it? The UCK doesnt seem to work on 8.04.1...
<new_to_ubuntu> ubottu: thank you for the modprobe explanation.  I wonder if that means hibernate and suspend and sleep will work right now?  BTW, what is ehci_hcd anyway?
<ubottu> new_to_ubuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karkur> unop: thanks!
<unop> karkur, yw
<lil-romeo> is theire here a pro with linux and installing at ext hdd?
<karkur> frostburn: ? did that already... then cleared all of it, as unop suggested
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: Here in this channel there are some pre-made facts available to cut down on typing for helpers, they are used by !name-of-fact     kind of method
<nixnoob> anyone know if its possible to set a chron job to ghost an entire harddrive MBR and all to an external drive?
<JbCrash> i cant install openoffice..i get this error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/27545/    why?
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: this might work    http://paste.ubuntu.com/27544/
<echo_mirage> is there a good tool for changing mp3 metadata like album, genre etc. ?
<lil-romeo> nixnoob want to install full linux at ext hdd?
<unop> lil-romeo, this ought to help - www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/11/13/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/ - plenty more howtos if you search the net
<frostburn> karkur, i scrolled up a bit, you're trying to reach any website or just google
<lil-romeo> i can install all
<lil-romeo> ?
<lil-romeo> no destroy hdd
<lil-romeo> ?
<genii> new_to_ubuntu: ehci_hcd module is a USB2 support module
<unop> nixnoob, yes -- use dd
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: is there a way to restart x without restarting?
<nixnoob> lil-romeo: not exactly, was thinking to make a complete backup of my current install once a week, on an external so I could take the external with me and boot my normal install from it if I were to travel...
<karkur> frostburn: well, now it's solved. I couldn't do anything with domain names, only with numbers, but again: now it works. thanks
<MXIIA> is there a newer version of Gimpshop?
<philsf> is there any page comparing the several available desktop indexers (tracker, beagle, strigi, google desktop, etc)?
<lil-romeo> i want to install all at my hdd so i can run it everywere
<lil-romeo> :D
<unop> lil-romeo, you'll probably need to repartition the disk - so that there is free space at the beginning
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: ctrl+alt+backspace
<MXIIA> !GIMP
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ompaul> !isntall | lil-romeo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isntall
<ompaul> !install | lil-romeo
<frostburn> karkur, sure, the next few steps i would recommend next time is trying to run a nmap against the site, then curl, and wireshark if all else fails
<lil-romeo> thats no problem
<ubottu> lil-romeo: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<spydon> Is it possible to get 3g/hdspa to work on ubuntu?
<nixnoob> unop: not exactly, was thinking to make a complete backup of my current install once a week, on an external so I could take the external with me and boot my normal install from it if I were to travel...
<unop> lil-romeo, if there is stuff on the disk already -- use something like gparted to create some freespace without formatting
<philsf> or does anyone have an educate guess on whatś the best of those, in hardy
<spydon> ~3g
<lil-romeo> unop
<lil-romeo> ?
<nixnoob> unop: would dd work for that?
<even> hi, someone is developer of gufw here? i'm with doubt about translating ...
<BlackH007> anybody else having problems with weirdly positioned windows again-and-again? (Ubuntu Hardy)
<chazco> spydon - I've used GPRS/3G/HSDPA on Ubuntu via bluetooth PAN from a phone
<karkur> frostburn: ?  against what site?
<ompaul> spydon, I have done that with the e220 (if I got the name right)
<unop> nixnoob, yes, provided you use dd the right way -- infact, that's what dd does, it makes a byte-for-byte exact copy of a file/device/etc
<karkur> unop: do you recommend me to switch back to the old dns ips? (of ths isp)
<frostburn> karkur, i guess I don't know exactly what the problem was, I thought you had a connection issue to some remote site.  If it's fixed, then ignore me
<MXIIA> !gimpshop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<spydon> ompaul, is it easy? a friend of mine needs to do it :P
<unop> karkur, yes, indeed -- but you don't have to
<nixnoob> unop: cool, thanks.
<karkur> frostburn: ;-)
<karkur> unop: thanks
<nokker> всем привет
<lil-romeo> mate that pc thing of hdd
<unop> !ru | nokker
<ubottu> nokker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lil-romeo> works with 7.10 aswell
<lil-romeo> ?
<kinto> i'm trying to compile 2.6.26 for hardy heron, and i'm begging a command not found error when i try 'sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26 2.6.26
<unop> lil-romeo, if you are asking if 7.10 can be installed on an external drive - yes
<vladislav> hi all
<lil-romeo> cool and unop
<BlackH007> Luhta: check skypelinkify greasemonkey script
<kinto> (*getting ! begging_)
<lil-romeo> i can plugin to friends pc and run my installed linux
<lil-romeo> ?
<unop> lil-romeo, yes
<lil-romeo> from hdd
<lil-romeo> ?
<lil-romeo> cooooool
<lil-romeo> i go readu
<FloodBot1> lil-romeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lil-romeo> read your site:D
<unop> lil-romeo, provided his PC can boot from an external usb device
<lil-romeo> how to do
<lil-romeo> let in bios startup from HDD
<MXIIA> any gamecube emulators?
<unop> lil-romeo, try and keep everything one one line -- it's easier to read that way
<lil-romeo> of extr?
<lil-romeo> ext?
<Myrtti> !enter | lil-romeo
<ubottu> lil-romeo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lil-romeo> ok mate is it possible to use on his pc i have to select boot from hhd of my extern?
<unop> lil-romeo, yes, in the BIOS, adjust the boot order so that a USB device is searched first
<lil-romeo> in bios ?
<nicknick3> having problems with iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE i dont believe that my system is taking this, how can i check?
<karkur> unop: ok, so I will stay with your ips. the isp's ips are not working... no iptables rules, but no nslookup as well...
<lil-romeo> ya so now i have to disable all my hdd
<karkur> unop: it is a bit of a problem, though, since I will have to configure your ips every time I put this laptop here.
<jdawiz> raphael_burnes...  you sure it isn't getting too hot
<jdawiz> oops
<karkur> unop: sorry, take it back. it works. I don't know what the problem was...
<unop> karkur, you can configure resolvconf to use these ip addresses everytime
<karkur> unop: thanks
<RusTamKo> нее
<mariajose> Hi...
<MXIIA> are there any gamecube emulators, or newer versions of GIMPShop?
<prodigel> Hi all. I've updated to firefox 3.0.1 but one of my favorite extensions isn't working anymore. Can I revert to 3.0 somehow? I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<mariajose> could anybody help me please... I need to cofigure 3d on my hp dv6000 laptop...
<unop> nicknick3, you'll need to test out one of the systems on 10.8.1.0/24 - see if they can get onto the internet (or past your NAT router)
<Seamus> I'm trying to encode a dvd with tovid + mpeg2enc and the audio is always out of sync.  Anyone else have this problem?
<BlackH007> aargh, what is it with all these windows suddenly deciding to open under my top toolbar
<haker> h
<haker> h
<haker> h
<FloodBot1> haker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lil-romeo> mates to install pen drive linux at site stands something about int HDD i have to put them of
<lil-romeo> or?
<haker> sorry for flood
<lil-romeo> in the bios or just at install screen
<dman> prodigel, I would make the extension compatible: http://daniel1992.wordpress.com/2008/02/03/how-to-install-incompatible-addons-in-firefox-3/
<Luhta> BlackH007, yeah I saw that it's not what I was looking for, the one I used before actually looked like the one for windows, so it's probably actually the one skype themselves does but for linux I just can't find it anywhere
<prodigel> dman: thanks, I'll read it now
<Arnos> Hi, how do I get a file from my computer through an ssh connection and onto a remote computer?
<dman> prodigel: np
<Luhta> is there anyway for me to install KDE without it loading tons of icons into my gnome menus?
<dman> Arnos: if both have SSH, use SCP
<ompaul> Arnos, scp user@machinewithfile:/path/to/file .   <<< where the dot is here
<Arnos> on which machine do i run scp?
<MXIIA> !tux
<ubottu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<JbCrash> how to install openoffice in ubuntu?
<FH`> can someone quickly tell me the command to install a local *.deb package plz
<ompaul> Arnos, and here is wherever you start your command line - the one that wants to grab from the other one
<SeveredCross> FH`: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<ddelony> JbCrash: It's usually installed by default.
<dman> Luhta: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<jav> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu server from an ubuntu desktop CD? (and if it is, how do I do it?)
<FH`> SeveredCross: Thank you!!
<ompaul> Arnos, the other one must be running openssh-server
<theRealBall> hi
<SeveredCross> You're welcome FH`.
<Luhta> dman thank you I'll take a look
<JbCrash> ddelony:  yea...but i need impress ..now i dont hv it..want use .ppt file
<ddelony> jav: What exactly do you want to install?
<dman> jav: you *can*, but you it is a bit of a pain. install desktop, then remove the ubuntu-desktop package. that *should* work...
<BlackH007> JbCrash: use the package manager in the System menu
<Arnos> I don't know what my address is, is just connected using ssh command from the terminal
<jav> ddelony: I want to do an ubuntu server installation from the desktop CD
<Arnos> I don't think I have an ssh server.
<JbCrash> BlackH007:  all give error..
<ddelony> JbCrash: I think that would be OpenOffice Presentation.
<JbCrash> i cant install openoffice..i get this error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/27545/    why?
<jav> what I want is a slimmed installation where I have to add stuff by my self
<jav> dman: would I need to do some pruning after removing the -deskop package ? or will it's dependencies be removed automagically?
<EvilDennisR> JbCrash: sudo apt-get --fix-missing update
<dman> JbCrash: try running sudo apt-get update
<ddelony> jav: I think it would be better to just install the packages you needed. What do you plan to use the server for?
<EvilDennisR> JbCrash: then install oo.org like you were
<dman> jave: i think that apt-get autoremove will remove the dependencies after you remove it
<trakinas> JbCrash: tried apt-get update?
<jav> ddelony: it's will be a homeserver, mostly file and possibly a little apache and php-toys
<JbCrash> doing now
<EvilDennisR> JbCrash: if you get tons of errors about packages missing, you should change your repository to another server
<ddelony> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<JbCrash> EvilDennisR:  how to do that
<philsf> what's the difference between the generic and rt kernels?
<wols> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<prodigel> dman: can I change the addon after I've installed the addon?
<BlackH007> EvilDennisR, JbCrash: packages seem to be there...just slightly different names
<EvilDennisR> JbCrash: Use the "Software Sources" under the administrator menu
<jav> ddelony: I think I want the server kernel, with it's scheduler etc..
<EvilDennisR> erm, administration
<Josh11442> my HL-2040 in Inkscape Prints up 2 pages (1 the actual page i want the other a blank page)
<Josh11442> im running ubuntu 8.04
<dman> prodigel: well, it isn't installed yet if it isn't compatible. start fresh
<gregor> is it possible to catch a video which is transmitted via rtmp and write it to hdd?
<ddelony> jav: So install the server edition, then.
<|mr_boo|> hi
<|mr_boo|> can i make a dvd disc from a mpg movie w/o a million commands?
<ddelony> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<s0u][ight> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jav> ddelony: can I just install -destkop, remove that package and add the -server package then?
<s0u][ight> !firefox
<philsf> wols: thanks
<dman> jav: i don't see why not
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: no luck, i had to restore to a backup again, it completely forgot even what card driver to use
<[]BETO[]> nas
<ads_> hi.. can you point me to a guide or tools so that i may connect to a wireless access point via a terminal (i.e a non gui/x environment)  thanks!!
<jav> dman: ok, thanks :)
<ddelony> Hmmm, is there an Ubuntu server package in the repository? I can't seem to find it.
<uberspaced> anybody know if something's horked with the SDL dev packages in hardy?
<jav> ddelony: no idea, I just assumed there was one
<dman> jav: np
<ventusignis> I'm having a message appear when I use sudo after I upgraded to hardy.
<s0u][ight> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<legend2440> Soul_Sample: yeah i figured something was wrong when you were gone so long..  i have ati card not real familiar with nvidia
<Default> After 30-60 mins my USB mouse and keyboard stop working, while the computer is still running
<epoxy|w3rk> hey.. is there a command similar to lsusb for parallel devices?
<ventusignis> sudo: unable to resolve host Matthew-Ubuntu
<ddelony> jav: Maybe I'm just using the wrong search terms, or you could just burn a server disc.
<ads_> !aids
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aids
<ads_> good lad
<dman> jav: yeah, a server disc is definitely the easiest way...
<philsf> is there any page comparing the several available desktop indexers (tracker, beagle, strigi, google desktop, etc)? or does anyone have an educate guess on whatś the best of those, in hardy?
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: do you maybe have some ideas where to look for an answer? i've tried everything i found on google, still no color
<Josh11442> how do i turn off this bloody mouse Acceleration in Ubuntu!?
<jav> ddelony: yeh, I could burn another CD, but I'm out of cd-r's and I'd like to install tonight (it's 10pm here) ;)
<|mr_boo|> why can't just brasero support dvd discs
<lil-romeo> hey all, i asked something about how to install the 7.10 all to my ext-HDD but i got a site pendrive linux there stands the next text # IMPORTANT: Ensure that all internal hard drives are disconnected from your computer during the install (pull your SATA or IDE cables) what that means?
<legend2440> Soul_Sample:  channel    #nvidia    they might know
<|mr_boo|> all it feature is "data dvd"
<Soul_Sample> legend2440: okay thanx
<|mr_boo|> i don't want to make a data dvd
<Josh11442> how do i turn off this bloody mouse Acceleration in Ubuntu!?
<ddelony> jav: I hope there is a package, if I only knew what they called it.
<dman> lil-romeo: open up the case (with it OFF)  and unplug all of your internal hard drvies. it's a saftey measure.
<Bidget> How do I do a symbolic link?
<gregor> is it possible to catch a video which is transmitted via rtmp and write it to hdd?
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, man ln
<s`s> Josh11442: system / preferences / mouse
<ddelony> I searched for 'ubuntu-server', but only got the Ubuntu Server Guide.
<ASULutzy> |mr_boo|: I thought you could images just fine with brasero?
<BlackH007> gregor: perhaps with vlc-player?
<dman> Josh11442: System > Preferences > Mouse?
<lil-romeo> i have to open my system and remove my hdd
<lil-romeo> ?
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/link
<lil-romeo> internal?
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, ok and basically what that will do is take everything in a folder and store it in a different location but it will still be accessible at the original location right?
<jav> dman: ddelony , thanks for you'r help, I'll do a bit of searching and bug you a bit more later :)
<dman> lil-romeo: yeah. it's just to make sure you don't accidentally install there
<lil-romeo> is theire not a way to install without removing internal
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, it links.  /path/to/you/symlink "forwards" to /path/to/real/dir
<prodigel> dman: that worked ok. thanks for the tip
<dman> jav:  cool =P
<lil-romeo> could i disable them ?
<ddelony> jav:  No problem. Just doing my job. :-)
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, ok so... hmm
<lil-romeo> that good enoug to?
<dman> lil-romeo: not really. just pull the plugs
<Josh11442> dangit, Ubuntu just isn't compatible with my Mouse then....
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, so which one do I want to be the link and which one the actual directory?
<lil-romeo> ahh
<lil-romeo> ok
<Josh11442> is ubuntu not Compatible with a Razer Deathadder!?
<Default> I am not sure why my USB mouse and keyboard disable after about 30 mins to an hour after Ubuntu starts
<BlackH007> aaw, we lost Technoviking :/
<lil-romeo> how do i find intern :P hdd
<lil-romeo> is it big?
<dman> Josh11442: Razer is in bed w/ Microsoft. good luck
<slayer> ciao
<eth01> uh
<eth01> noobets and nooblets showtime is over
<dman> lil-romeo: ask someone near you physically who lnows something about computers so you don't break it
<BlackH007> lil-romeo: you serious?!
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, let me rephrase.  ln -s /usr/bin/foo /home/user/somecoolprog  ... if you execute /home/usr/somecoolprog is actually executes /usr/bin/foo
<PriceChild> lil-romeo: ##hardware might be a better place I think. but as dman says, asking someone to help you in person would be best
<lil-romeo> well i know about linux but i never opened the case
<SakuraKinomoto> hello boys, i need help to configure vsftp
<lil-romeo> of my pc
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, and you can do the same thing with a dir...
<epoxy|w3rk> good lucvk
<lil-romeo> but if i keep them on where i have to be afraid of?
<nixnoob> ><///*>
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, ah Im confused
<lil-romeo> i will destroy my external again:D?
<SakuraKinomoto> somebody recommended me that for ubuntu, but i need to config it
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, the best thing to do is read.. search google and type "man ln" at the terminal.
<BlackH007> lil-romeo: explosions....oh..and you might overwrite your data accidentally
<nixnoob> "man man"
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, basically I want to store some files on a different disk cause Im running out of space but I still need them to be accessible from the original spot... thats what a symbolic link does right or am I totally getting this wrong
<lil-romeo> hmm i just want to write at my external
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, yeah I was just reading through the man pages but its not helping so much
<lil-romeo> not anything more
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, just missing a step i guess.  here:
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, maybe Im overthinking it lol
<ddelony> Bidget: A symbolic link is more like a shortcut in windows. It's a name that points to another file.
<vjoe> I have installed sshd in Ubuntu but I am having trouble starting it. I have done sudo /usr/sbin/sshd but my laptop still can't connect to it.
<lil-romeo> i got still warranty i just try :P hehehe
<ddelony> You can have a symbolic link that points to a file on another disk.
<vjoe> The port is opened and I can ping it
<lil-romeo> i love explosions
<nixnoob> vjoe: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Bidget> ddelony, hmm ok
<SeveredCross> vjoe: It should have started automagically when you installed it...
<epoxy|w3rk> Bidget, mkdir /path/to/new/dir && cp -R /path/to/old/dir/* /path/to/new/dir && rm /path/to/old/dir && ln -s /path/to/new/dir /path/to/old/dir
<SeveredCross> At least OpenSSH server does.
<lil-romeo> is possible it goes good
<nixnoob> vjoe: SeveredCross is correct it should have automagically started
<lil-romeo> without problems?
<vjoe> so what's the problem?
<Bidget> epoxy|w3rk, ah ok that makes a lot more sense hahaha
<nixnoob> vjoe: port forwarding?
<vjoe> local network
<dman> lil-romeo: yes. but it is also possible you accidentally overwrite your current OS. your risk
<nixnoob> vjoe: how did you install it?
<lil-romeo> hmm
<lil-romeo> i try
<lil-romeo> if it goes good i will sign me to u guys
<new_to_ubuntu> genii: so you typed !blacklist | new2ubuntu, and the reply was from ubottu with the explanation?
<vjoe> I installed the metapackage in the repos
<lil-romeo> if i hit f11 i get boot screen of wich to open
<nixnoob> vjoe: ssh?
<epoxy|w3rk>  is there a command similar to lsusb for parallel devices?
<vjoe> with installed the openssh client and server
<vjoe> which
<lil-romeo> i have to start to select my hdd when its installed
<lil-romeo> ?
<slayer> f
<slayer> f
<slayer> f
<slayer> f
<Lusule> where are programs normally installed so i can add one to autostart?
<FloodBot1> slayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nixnoob> vjoe: try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<dman> Lusule: /usr/bin/
<epoxy|w3rk> why would you ban someone then send them a msg ?
<epoxy|w3rk> :)
<nixnoob> temp ban
<epoxy|w3rk> but the dude was already kicked
<vjoe> I have done that
<nixnoob> It should be a PM...
<Lusule> dman: thanks, that's exactly where it was :)
<nixnoob> vjoe: and?
<vjoe> can it have something to do with the keys?
<epoxy|w3rk> hehe
<nixnoob> vjoe: how did you set up ssh conf?  or did you just leave it vanilla?
<vjoe> and not working
<vjoe> I didn't touched it
<vjoe> with Debian it worked out of the box
<vjoe> that's why I didn't change it
<nixnoob> vjoe: it should work then there is no explaination I can think of why it wouldn't work. assuming the daemon is running and you are trying to connect to the correct IP address from a LAN
 * BlackH007 likes ubuntu....it just....works...and stuff :o
<l815> when i have compiz enabled, the video stays put when I move the window and when I stop it catches back up. is there a way to prevent this?
<Bidget> can anyone point me in the direction of a good linux torrent client?
<new_to_ubuntu> !blacklist | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<BlackH007> Bidget: transmission
<fantomas> I've  just installed 8.04 with gnome desktop. The first problem - can't adjust sound using default gnome control. Any ideas?
<Bidget> BlackH007, cool thanks
<dman> Bidget: I prefer Deluge
<nixnoob> Bidget: azureus transmission there are a million of them
<dp_> what is considered the best blogging software for ubuntu?
<dp_> desktop software that is
<dman> dp_: internet? =P
<Bidget> nixnoob, yeah I know there are lots I want to know which are good though
<jussi01> !best | dp_
<ubottu> dp_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bidget> I guess I will just try a few and see which I like... I know I hate azureus already though haha
<nixnoob> Bidget: all depends on your preferences. good news is they are mostly all in the repos so you can try em all really easy
<m-c> !sound |fantomas
<ubottu> fantomas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LSD|Ninja> Deluge loses points in my book since its UPnP support doesn't appear to work
<iso> boot
<BlackH007> l815: latest video drivers? no problems with compiz and geforce go 7600 here
<Bidget> nixnoob, cool
<iso> anyone know of a way or software used to host TinyURL internally?
<epoxy|w3rk> if you want something light weight, rtorrent is awesome
<dman> LSD|Ninja: i can open ports myself. not that hard
<AJC_Z0> a DVD has a 24 bit PCM stereo track to which I'd like to listen, preferably with Xine, but when I play it I get the sound and a nasty loud hiss in the right channel. At what point in the chain from my sound card to my xine config do I need to check and/or set something to hear it properly? [Details on card, alsa, xine config, etc. on request]
<l815> BlackH007, it may because im using intel. It plays fine, it's just annoying when moving a window
<fantomas> ubottu: thank you.. much reading :(
<ubottu> fantomas: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xavura> I am getting aticonfig command not found following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fantomas> oops
<LSD|Ninja> dman: so can I but when UPnP can do it for me I'd rather not bother. And since everything else I use supports it just fine, Deluge is left looking kinda dodgy.
<fantomas> m-c:  thank you.. much reading :(
<BlackH007> l815: annoying indeed...not sure how to fix such a problem though (ubuntu newb here). I would try another player first
<JbCrash> i just install openoffice..but i get this error..pls help me..why ?   my screenshot at :  http://www.geocities.com/razoblade79/Screenshot.png
<Xavura> Specifcally, I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#ATI%20-%20Refresh%20Rate%20&%20Resolution%20QuickFix
<dman> LSD|Ninja: i like the prog enough to do it
<l815> BlackH007, thanks for the attempt anyway :)
<m-c> xavura: Heard about the new, open ati drivers that AMD is creating, yet?
<puller> can someone help me get two finger scrolling working on my touch pad?
<Xavura> m-c: Nope, I'm just trying to get my system back to how it was before some idiot screwed around with it and made everything slow.
<Xavura> I have gone through everthing on that page, up until that part
<Xavura> I'll post a screenshot of the kind of display issues I'm getting, the rest is just slowness.
<ads_> hi how may i connect to a wireless access point via a text terminal?? i.e no gui
<JbCrash> i just install openoffice..but i get this error..pls help me..why ?   my screenshot at :  http://www.geocities.com/razoblade79/Screenshot.png
<m-c> Xavura: Take a look at these new drivers when you get a chance.  Might resolve some issues, if you feel comfortable playing with pre-production code: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature ; http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=844e52238b85865d489a98d68b85e322&t=9951
<BlackH007> JbCrash: cool font ;()
<LSD|Ninja> ads_: there's a tutorial on the forums, give me a minute and I'll dig it up for you
<nixnoob> ads_: iwconfig
<dman> puller: Try installing gSynaptics and using it
<Xavura> m-c: NEW? Lol, sorry but, generally NEW things don't solve anything, they create more problems.
<JbCrash> BlackH007: cool? na..i cant read it
<Xavura> I just want to get it how it was before this idiot screwed around with my system and  broke everything
<LSD|Ninja> ads_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<Xavura> It's so slow it's not even funny and the display issues are more than an annoyance.
<ads_> LSD|Ninja: thanks  nixnoob: thanks ill check that too                    thanks guys  great help
<puller> dman: gsynaptics dont work for me, i instaleld it then enable it but i get an error everytime i try and use it
<Xavura> Before it was PERFECT.
<nixnoob> ads_: use iwconfig to set the ssid and encryption scheme and then just sudo dhclient wlan0
<m-c> Xavura: Worst case, you can reinstall ubuntu after backing up /home
<Xavura> Yeah, or not.
<bob3213243> I need to setup video chat with a mac in another state what software do I use?
<Xavura> and lose the hundreds of applications I have downloaded?
<Xavura> lose the customization?
<new_to_ubuntu> genii:  I am going to test the power management now, and thank you for all your help and suggestions (others chipped in too, so thank you as well).
<ads_> nixnoob: thanks!
<Xavura> I've already had to re-install once, I am NOT doing it again
<nixnoob> ads_: no prob
<m-c> Your customization should be in your /home/user directory, but no need to be sarcastic here - just trying to help
<Xavura> i'm not being sarcastic, tell me where I was being sarcastic
<cmdln> afternoon
<Xavura> I was being relaistic.
<bob3213243_> I need to setup video chat with a mac in another state what software do I use?
<Xavura> realistic*
<Debian_Noobie> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<cmdln> Im having issues getting authentication against an ldap server working
<LSD|Ninja> bob3213243_: skype
<Xavura> New things don't fix problems, they create them.
<LSD|Ninja> Debian_Noobie: pidgin doesn't support video yet afaik
<cmdln> getent passwd and getent group pull a list of user ids and groups
<Debian_Noobie> sorry
<cmdln> but I cant seem to log in with any of those credentials
<Xavura> Anyway, again, aticonfig command not found
<Xavura> What do I need to do so it doesn't say that.
<Debian_Noobie> is there a channel for linux game discussion?
<bob3213243_> LSD|ninja where do I get it?
<Lusule> where can i find icons eg the ubuntu icon?
<LSD|Ninja> bob3213243_: medibuntu or their site
<Xavura> Here are the display issues: http://img29.picoodle.com/img/img29/4/7/15/f_Screenshot4m_57ca0a4.png
<Xavura> Notice the random lines everywhere.
<nixnoob> Xavura: the driver is not installed properly
<Xavura> Is anyone familiar with such display issues?
<Debian_Noobie> www.skype.com/
<fantomas> I got this error when trying to run alsamixer: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. Any ideas?
<Xavura> nixnoob: I know that, when I open ATI Catalyst Control Center it says it isn't installed properly.
<Debian_Noobie> official page
<BlackH007> anyone happen to know something wine-like that supports shader model 2?
<Debian_Noobie> sorry black
<nixnoob> Xavura: lsmod | grep fglrx
<LSD|Ninja> BlackH007: wine should support that
<cmdln> mmm ok
<puller> can someone help me get two finger scrolling working on my touch pad?
<cmdln> so I rebooted and my ldap authentications are working
<Azhi_Dahaka> which one is the off-topic channel_
<Azhi_Dahaka> ?
<cmdln> ummm what service needed to be restarted?
<Xavura> #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlackH007> LSD|Ninja: only shade rmodel 1 afaik
<shingo__> I'm having an issue with compiz: In order to make normal clicks, I have to keep ALT pressed. Not pressing alt results in a permanent windowdrag mode. Anyone know what might be causing this?
<Xavura> nixnoob: What does that command do?
<DELLNEC> has anyone installed asterisk on ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> BlackH007: I thought it supported DX9? That's Shader Model 2/3
<Debian_Noobie> shingo: have you checked you keyboard setup?
<JbCrash> any help?
<nixnoob> Xavura: it lists all the driver modules in use by your system at the moment and searches for lines containing "fglrx" which is the ATI kernel module driver.
<Xavura> nixnoob: It gave no output.
<nixnoob> Xavura: if it returns nothing then the driver is not loaded.
<cmdln> and to top that off its telling me that *my* useraccount in ldap is expired
<Xavura> nixnoob: Fancy helping me change that?
<cmdln> wth, have no problems logging into any other system
<nixnoob> Xavura: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<shingo__> I have changed that key in Metacity. Compiz should be seperate from that? I havn't changed anything there per se
<Xavura> I'm trying to un bugger my system, been as though all the people who have been helping me have just broken it more.
<Debian_Noobie> asterisk, no I have not, but I have seen the stand alone setup cd
<Xavura> nixnoob: 	Driver		"kbd"
<Xavura> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Xavura> What's kbd? Don't things that start with K belong to KDE, I use Gnome... not KDE.
<Lusule> looking for where the icons are stored, anyone able to help with that?
<nixnoob> Xavura: thats weird, you have no video driver whatsoever...
<orgthingy> +e ?
<orgthingy> whats that
<Debian_Noobie> /usr/share
<Xavura> nixnoob: Someone was screwing around with my xorg.conf.
<linuxkrn> someone eh? :)
<Default> After an hour or so of use, my keyboard and mouse will disable but Ubuntu will still run and I am not sure why
<shingo__> I can't find anything suspicious in gconf either
<BlackH007> Xavura: kbd = keyboard maybe? ;)
<nixnoob> Xavura: thats kbd = keyboard.
<Xavura> BlackH007: Maybe, yeah
<selocol> Hello, I can forward an app through ssh, but if I close the app on my local machine, the app closes on the server as well. How do I close the app locally but allow it continue running on the server?
<Debian_Noobie> icons
<linuxkrn> selocol: use vnc
<Debian_Noobie> /usr/share/icons
<Xavura> Ok, I was just checking, I have a load of K things like KNetworkManager and KUSBBus running and I can't get rid of them.
<Xavura> They were left over from Kubuntu (shudder)
<selocol> linuxkrn: I don't have any gnome or window manager installed on the server
<Xavura> So how can I fix that fact that I have no video driver whatsoever?
<nixnoob> Xavura: Don't do this right away because it will close X and all your running programs, but you need to ctrl+alt+f1 login and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver
<Xavura> nixnoob: Not again.......
<Xavura> I just did that about 5 minutes ago
<linuxkrn> selocol: is it a gui/X app?
<Xavura> I went through the entire auto configuration nixnoob
<Xavura> .
<nixnoob> Xavura: well you need to re-write your xorg.conf file before I can help you.
<Zamadatx> simutrans isnt in synpaptics so how do i install from a binary
<BoomShaka> hello. I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to get some help debugging a compiz animations issue I am experiencing. Basically when I use the mini maxi or close buttons of the window, the animation is not shown, but it is when i tab to the window etc
<selocol> linuxkrn: yes
<up_the_irons> Does anyone know of software that can access an OS X Calendar server on Linux?  I've tried Evolution and Thunderbird (w/ Lightning add-on) and both give me errors.
<nixnoob> Xavura: because as it is its missing alot of stuff.
<Xavura> nixnoob: I came here to get help with xorg.conf, then someone "helped" me and messed up my computer and you expect me to know how to fix it?
<linuxkrn> selocol: then you have to use vnc.  You don't need gnome/gdm, you can use X and twm/icewm/etc.
<Xavura> I have absolutely no idea how to fix it.
<nixnoob> Xavura: the command i gave you sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver will fix your xorg.conf
<selocol> linuxkrn: is there any way to place the process in the background?
<Xavura> nixnoob: No it won't, I ran that command 5 minutes ago.
<m-c> selocol: from the command line?
<nixnoob> Xavura: but it will not make the ati driver run.
<Xavura> nixnoob: Following a tutorial on the Ubuntu website.
<Debian_Noobie> yes selocol forgot command though
<selocol> m-c: yes
<m-c> solocol: Just add & at the end
<nixnoob> Xavura: it will replace the broken video section in your xorg.conf with a standard vesa one.
<Tux2K8> what to install on ubuntu from the repo' in order to compile/develop wxWidgets projects?
<Xavura> nixnoob: I DID run the command, about 5 minutes ago, maybe 10.
<linuxkrn> selocol: not without vnc, once X server closes the window the app will terminate without vnc
<nixnoob> Xavura: what happened?
<Xavura> No it won't because I have already ran it and restarted
<Xavura> and guess what?
<Xavura> It didn't fix it.
<Giselle> alguien sabe español?
<nixnoob> What did it do?
<Debian_Noobie> there may be a key sequence you press, forgot what it was
<m-c> !es |Giselle
<ubottu> Giselle: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<selocol> m-c: i started the app with &, and the GUI app opened locally (forwarded through ssh). but if i close the gui locally, the process terminates. how do i keep the proecss running but close the gui locally?
<linuxkrn> !enter | Xavura
<Xavura> It did something, it cleaned up my xorg.conf but it DIDN'T fix the driver thing you are talking about.
<ubottu> Xavura: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adnane> #ubuntu -de
<Xavura> linuxkrn: I NKOW>
<Xavura> Oh wow.
<adnane> #join ubuntu-de
<m-c> selocol: Yeah, you can do it... it requires playing around with how X handles the application.  I have not looked at it in years, but it is technically possible.
<Xavura> linuxkrn: I KNOW, I do TRY to keep my questions and responses on one line. Doesn't mean I remember to every frickin' time.
<Xavura> Next time someone does that to me I'm putting them on *|*@host ignore...
<Gendolookin> we talking about Linux?
<selocol> m-c: alright thanks.. i think ill follow linuxkrn's advice for now and install vnc and fluxbox or some other wm
<Gendolookin> i saw "how X handles the application"
<xintron> I've got a friend with his laptop (and an usb-cd-reader). Is it possible to boot using a cd through the usb?
<adnane> how to get upgrade ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Xavura> Linux? What is this Linux you speak of?
<Tux2K8> what to install on ubuntu from the repo' in order to compile/develop wxWidgets projects?
<daschl> hey guys, what could this error msg be: http://www.fac.at/ ?? .. it has to do with caching, at first my tmp dir was not writable (IIS) and now it is, but now this msg shows up?
<shingo__> xintron: That depends on your laptop's bios
<nixnoob> Xavura: only if bios has the option to boot from USB
<Xavura> nixnoob: So how am I meant to fix my driver problem, if reconfiguring xorg.conf won't?
<xintron> shingo__: I think it's a very old laptop
<HappyHater> xintron, yes, change the boot order in bios if you have to
<Gendolookin> whop else has problems with Flash?
<bob3213243> can anyone give me a quick how to with ekiga?
<Gendolookin> and how do you fix it LOL
<shingo__> Then probably not
<adnane> hoe can i joined germayn channel
<adnane> ?
<BlackH007> Gendolookin: me has problems with flash
<Xavura> adnane /join #channel
<linuxkrn> adnane /join #ubuntu-de
<Gendolookin> everyone i know on ubuntu has a flash problem
<Gendolookin> i have flash 10 installed, and it is STILL slow as dirt
<zod21> flash does ok sometimes
<nixnoob> Xavura: if you fix the structure of xorg.conf by doing reconfigure and then make a slight change I think it will work.
<Gendolookin> cna't even watch Hulu shows
<trakinas> BlackH007: no, "you has" problem with language
<zod21> but like the facebook add photos doesnt always work
<adnane> thx
<m-c> !proprietary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary
<BlackH007> trakinas: :)
<nixnoob> Xavura: but I'm not going to write your entire xorg over from scratch thats why i say just reconfigure.
<localgod11> how can I see what ports ubuntu is blocking
<zod21> is ubottu a bot
<Xavura> I HAVE
<nixnoob> zod21: yes
<zod21> ahh
<leftyfb> localgod11: if you haven't installed a firewall, ubuntu isn't blocking any ports
<Xavura> nixnoob: Are you not listening or do I fail at getting points across? I have. Multiple times. I have been following this tutorial nixnoob from top to bottom : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zod21> that was kinda a dumbass queston
<HappyHater> half the time I try to use reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't even ask about the monitor or gfx
<localgod11> leftyfb:  i thought all ports were clsoe unless opened by an app
<zod21> not you xavura sorry, i was talkin about mine
<nixnoob> Xavura: the output you gave me from cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver indicated that you have NO VIDEO SECTION in xorg.conf
<zod21> im out
<leftyfb> localgod11: no. There's no firewall installed/enabled by default
<linuxkrn> Xavura: you should go take a break and calm down.  People are trying to help you and all you're doing is giving everyone attitude.
<Xavura> Yes nixnoob, but running the command does not change that.
<Xavura> NO I am not
<leftyfb> Xavura: actually, you are
<Xavura> People are telling me to do things I have done numerous times.
<Xavura> Then telling me to do them again.
<junkeR> leftyfb: what about ufw?
<Xavura> Then telling me to do them again.
<Xavura> I have done it already.
<Ganandorf> hi guys i tried to get my  ubuntu to look like osx and  i think i broke my repositories
<nixnoob> Xavura: pastebin your entire xorg.conf and give me the link
<Xavura> okey dokey
<Ganandorf> i get a error how do i fix it
<_kamera_> i need to setup ubuntu server on a raid1 environment, how can i tell the install CD to first create the raid array and then install the software on it?
<leftyfb> junkeR: that's just a front end to creating iptables rules. There's no rules enabled by default
<trakinas> Xavura: get out of the pc for a awhile. drink a glass of water, take the dog for a walk, call your girl, read a book, watch a nice film.
<BlackH007> Ganandorf: you have to be a bit more specific than that ;)
<Xavura> linuxkrn: I'm not giving anyone attitude, not intentionally, Ubuntu has been giving me crap all day and it just won't stop, everything is just breaking
<trakinas> Xavura: then, when you are relaxed you try again. sometimes the problem is jumping in fron of you but you cant see cause you are tired
<the_fafa> i updated my ubuntu 7.10 and now my networking is broken. anyone experienced something like it?
<nixnoob> trakinas: he obviously doesnt understand what he is doing so he needs to be babied.
<Xavura> and everytime I try to fix something, something else breaks
<Ganandorf> hmmm well i was trying to get the awn dock so i went into software sources and clicked teh un checked boxes
<nixnoob> Xavura: im waiting for that link i have to go in 10 minutes.
<BlackH007> Xavura: at least your caps lock still works :P c'mon man..relax, it's just a computer
<Ganandorf> teh system then asked to restart
<Xavura> nixnoob: My DNS is broke too, it takes time to upload
<kexp903> Hi no matter how many times I change my DNS it keeps changing back to 4.2.2.1 for some reason
<Xavura> Well, for sites to resolve
<Ganandorf> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<Ganandorf> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<Ganandorf> 'E:Type '“deb' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.
<Xavura> Can I paste it into a PM? It's quite small
<JuzzyD> nixnoob, Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't close all your running programs and X. You can flip straight back to them with Ctrl+AltF7
<ASULutzy> What is the command to look at your firewall rules? sudo iptables -L ?
<Ganandorf> thats what i get
<nixnoob> Xavura: go ahead
<nixnoob> JuzzyD: i kno that but after changing the line in xorg.conf he needs to restart gdm
<jo4> how can i easily burn a bootable ubuntu image onto a cd?
<m-c> jo4 extremely easily
<JuzzyD> Ahh ok, I'm with you.
<the_fafa> as i said my networking is broken after stable updating it says something like.. CONFIG_FILTER CONFIG_PACKET not configured??
<nixnoob> JuzzyD: hes obviously a noob and a text console would scare him without explaining it to him first
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  anything can be done
<heero10> hello
<fantomas> Does anybody know why runnig alsamixer could rise error like: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory? I do have sound, it runs when Gnome starts for example, but it runs at max volume and I can't adjust it
<kexp903> jo4, use brasero
<sploozer> anyone here using Curl???
<kexp903> Hi no matter how many times I change my DNS it keeps changing back to 4.2.2.1 for some reason
<jo4> kexp903: oh, ok.. ty
<Xavura> kexp903: I have the same problem, it's something to do with dhcp
<Xavura> I still haven't figured out how to fix it despite asking numerous times, lemme know if you have any luck
<m-c> jo4 you are doing this within ubuntu, right?  right click on the iso image and select Write to Disc
<HomingHamster> sploozer, what do you want to do with curl?
<heero10> i've used curl for a script to fetch weather information for conky
<Palace_Chan> Is this an ubuntu livecd ? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<JuzzyD> man there are two thins reeeally aggrevating me using ubuntu as primary OS.
<linuxkrn> fantomas: could be that your card is miss identified, sometimes you need to pass a hit to alsa for the correct mixer to load. (intel HDA is bad about this problem)
<moshe> hi, i have ~/.ssh/id_rsa private key which is password protected, so ssh in console asks me for the password of the key every time before the password of remote user. the problem is that in GUI (ex. kio in konqueror) it also thinks that the password entered is for the key and not for remote user. is there a way to disable checking for private key password in gui? thanks
<m-c> Palace_Chan: yes
<jo4> m-c: what, your kidding :p i'll check it out, thanks
<the_fafa> i got a kernel version running which is not in /boot strange - did the upgrade break and mess up ?
<philsf> Xavura: have you tried the xfix option from single init?
<JuzzyD> I seem to have major issues with USB speeds, and I have some video conversion issues that prevent me converting video for my portable player
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  i was following this sites instructionhttp://rockmanx.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/make-your-linux-ubuntu-look-like-a-mac-hardy-heron/
<fantomas> linuxkrn: I think I have similar card on Asus M2N-E SLI board
<Xavura> philsf: No idea what you just said :P
<ASULutzy> so sudo iptables -L shows my current firewall rules, how do I remove all firewall rules?
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  came to the part to add repositories to install AWN dock
<fantomas> ASULutzy: flush?
<BlackH007> Ganandorf: i think it's a malformed sources.lst
<Palace_Chan> so booting from the livecd i can sudo apt-get install ms-sys and then run ms-sys -m/dev/sda to fix Grub Error 17 (i deleted my ubuntu partition and now it wont boot)
<ventusignis> I'm having a message appear when I use sudo after I upgraded to hardy.
<ventusignis> sudo: unable to resolve host Matthew-Ubuntu
<bob3213243>  what is a video chat program that will work with ichat?
<fantomas> ASULutzy: man iptables then / then flush
<sploozer> I am trying to pull a file from an http server but the file name updates daily dictating the date...so i've instructed curl to for example curl -O http://website.com/file[1-30[1-12]2008.exe  but it pulls a bunch of bs files that are about 232k even though it doenst exists it does though pull the main file i want which is about 32 megs, so I had to add a clean up module in my script to blow all the garbage away after the download is complete except the
<sploozer>  actual file i want, anyway around that?
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  thats where i got the prob i pasted something in to a terminal
<Ganandorf> that was on teh site
<philsf> Xavura: are you using hardy or an older release?
<BlackH007> Ganandorf: try 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and see if you see something weird at line 56
<ASULutzy> fantomas: Oh duh, that was an RTFM'er there.
<Xavura> philsf: Hardy.
<trakinas> let me put this to *everyone*: is not because this chan has loads of people that they will necessary know how to solve your problem. and they do not need to do it. so, saying "i´ve asked a zillion times plus one" does not mean that people are ignoring you, rather, means they probably dont know how to help you.
<bob3213243_>  what is a video chat program that will work with ichat?
<Xavura> That's kind of obvious but thanks for that :P
<fantomas> linuxkrn: how this could be done on Ubuntu 8.04? I mean helping alsa?
<JuzzyD> it's taken over 30 minutes to transfer a 500mb file to the usb device. Has anyone encountered similar issues?
<trakinas> bob3213243 no idea.
<heero10> @sploozer - haha way beyond my abilities!
<herrmess> After cold boot, login, network traffic on ext interface is a slow but steady trickle TO MY PC. Disk also seems to light up every once in a while. How do I know who's using the NIC (and any files)?
<Palace_Chan> by the way, im using mIRC on windows (xchat on linux) and apparently i have to pay for mIRC after 30 days...is there a free irc client for windows ?
<philsf> Xavura: have you tried the reconfigure xorg with -phigh?
<kunwon1> Palace_Chan, yes. Xchat.
<trakinas> JuzzyD: not me
<Palace_Chan> kunwon1 i can get that on windows too ?
<BlackH007> Palace_Chan: it's still free...just an annoying message every time you start it
<kunwon1> Palace_Chan, yes. You have to pay for the official build if you want it, but the code is open and there are quality unofficial builds
<Palace_Chan> BlackH007 you mean that register thing wont bust me after 30 days ?
<m-c> JuzzyD: Have you attended any linux user group meetings in your area?
<Xavura> philsf: Yup.
<philsf> Xavura: it should clear out your xorg.conf, and make Xorg autodetect yoru hardware, instead of filling the conf file
<jussi01> Palace_Chan: check out quassel
<JuzzyD> Uhh, nope. I don't know if we have them here?
<BlackH007> Palace_Chan: it will still work, but just show this blabla-i-made-this-and-i-would-appreciate-you-buying-this-thing-message for some seconds
<kunwon1> Palace_Chan, it won't stop working
<linuxkrn> fantomas: yes, you need to set the options for the module.  See this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<philsf> Xavura: ok, so I jumped late. could you pm me your problem again?
<m-c> JuzzyD: There is often discussion on the best methods of using advanced features of Linux and Ubuntu, such as video capture and transfer
<JuzzyD> Are they a good place to pick up chicks? *grin*
<herrmess> How do I know what prog(s) use disk and network resources?
<m-c> JuzzyD: Check out  http://www.linux.com/groups
<philsf> Xavura: unless you have an ATI gpu, in which case I can't help at all
<linuxkrn> fantomas: you can check if you have an intel hda by using: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  http://pastebin.com/m311bc336
<Xavura> philsf: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Ganandorf> and i can't save anything if i edit it
<jo4> .j nerd
<BlackH007> Ganandorf: remove the quotes and save
<Palace_Chan> when i boot from an ubuntu cd, does the liveCD option come in the menu ?
<jo4> hmm
<Ganandorf> its not saving saying permission denied
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan Which cd did you dl
<philsf> Xavura: well, who knows, pm me the problem anyway
<trakinas> Palace_Chan: yes.
<fantomas> linuxkrn: then I was wrong.. 1 [default        ]: USB-Audio - PnP Audio Device and  PnP Audio Device         at usb-0000:00:02.0-7, full speed in the second line. It is not USB device though
<trakinas> Palace_Chan: unless is the server cd
<Palace_Chan> this one: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-lts&arch=amd64&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.anl.gov%2Fpub%2Fubuntu-iso%2FCDs%2F&debug=&download-button=
<hephaestuz> Hi
<BlackH007> Ganandorf: then start gedit with sudo
<herrmess> I tried using stap but it complained about libdwfl failure
<Ganandorf> how
<The_ManU_212> why isnt nvidia-settings standard when the nvidia 3d driver is installed, is any configtool delivered when the driver is installed, or have i to install it manually?
<Palace_Chan> i.e. the default one that is selected here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Xavura> philsf: nixnoob is helping me out with it but if he gets stuck then I'll drop you a line, thanks
<BlackH007> Ganandorf: sudo gedit <your file>
<Palace_Chan> trakinas the desktop cd includes the livecd option ?
<Shujah> The_ManU_212, you have to install nvidia-settings from synaptic
<DELLNEC> envyng did not work for quadro2 ex
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan How did you burn it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jjx> hi all
<trakinas> Palace_Chan: yes
<rohan_> hi. in ubuntu, i have two ways of installing ruby-on-rails. using the "rails" debian package, and using the ruby gem. which is recommended? if i install it using one way, will the other know about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan Burned correctly, yes it does
<linuxkrn> fantomas: ah, luckily most usb soundcards I've used the standard usb-audio interface and worked great.  Check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsbAudioDevices
<Palace_Chan> Jack_Sparrow as an iso image, thing i have  and old laptop and i deleted ubuntu from a partition of it and now it wont boot because of grub error 17
<icqnumber> !info gnuplot
<kunwon1> rohan, use the debian package
<ubottu> gnuplot (source: gnuplot): A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<trakinas> rohan: which one you judge best
<rohan> kunwon1: ok, but many ruby users swear by the gem. they say that gem is like apt-get for ruby
<Palace_Chan> so i was told that from a live cd i could try running ms-sys -m/dev/sda
<rohan> trakinas: i am not able to, hence asking here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan what do you see when you trty to boot it
<kunwon1> rohan, but you're asking in #ubuntu
<trakinas> rohan: i use django and rails. i use both oficial versions, not debs
<Palace_Chan> grub tries to load...of course its gone since i deleted the whole ubuntu thing reformated it back to NTFS
<Palace_Chan> it then says Grub error 17 and that's it
<rohan> kunwon1: yes, because i'm using ubuntu.
<ventusignis> Isn't grub in the mbr?
<clarezoe> can anyone help, after installing ubuntu 8.04 , but it failed when booting, it says "error 17"
<rohan> trakinas: ok, any reason why?
<creativex> hola
<trakinas> rohan: but that is smth you ahve to chose by your own. waves which one is easier to mantain, which one is best to be in rails forums asking about your doubts, which is more close to what you want to do and so on
<cckk> wherecan i find drivers for an ati hd 650 usb tuner for ubuntu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan Check the cd in a dif computer
<Palace_Chan> well if i had an xp cd i could use fixmbr i guess
<kunwon1> rohan, it's a good practice to use package management for your OS when it's available, that way if there's a security/bugfix patch released, you don't have to find out about it on your own and manually patch
<Xavura> Is it normal to get errors on start-up and shutdown? I get various errors, some relating to what seem like KDE specific things
<Xavura> Though I totally got rid of everything KDE
<Palace_Chan> but ms-sys -m/dev/sda might do it from a live cd which i can download easily online
<jjx> i am trying to install ubuntu on a ibm x-series 3650. On site says that is supported and i need 64bit image. When i downtload the image i get the amd64.iso! Is that image suitable for Intel Quad CPU??
<Jack_Sparrow> ventusignis correct, which is why it is a bad burn/dl or not booting the cd first
<vjoe> guys, I have installed openssh-server in Ubuntu and it only allows root connections
<trakinas> rohan: because they are usually more up to date. more stable.
<joustin> ff
<rohan> trakinas: exactly.
<XKpe> hi
<bobertdos> ﻿Xavura: You mean, for example, in verbose mode where you can see all the text?
<DELLNEC> a
<creativex> hi all
<herrmess> jjx: AFAIK yes, "amd64" is general 64 bit.
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  ok its working but what did i do wrong on following the instructions on the add the repositories to get teh awndock
<creativex> im new in this
<Jack_Sparrow> jjx Stick with the 32 bit version
<Debian_Noobie> !offtopic
<rohan> on one hand we have - OH, OS doesn't know about it. and on the other hand we have, OH, there's a newer official version available :-s
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jjx> therefore amd64 is not only for amd
<ventusignis> Jack_Sparrow, Does that mean that you are having trouble getting your computer to boot off of the live cd?
<creativex> somebody with i do to speak
<Xavura> bobertdos: Well, I know what verbose means but, everytime I log in or out, it is very verbose yes... and there are a lot of errors
<Xavura> Is it anything to be worried about?
<jjx> however, 32bit should install
<kunwon1> rohan, sounds like you have a decision to make :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ventusignis I am not having any issues...
<Xavura> Yeah, I guess it is verbose mode after all
<BlackH007> Gamandorf: you copy-pasted too much (i.e. the quotes)
<herrmess> jjx: yes, and yes.
<XKpe> i only have sound on the first application that tryes to use sound, then the other wont give any sound
<Jack_Sparrow> ventusignis Palace_Chan  is..
<jjx> 32 should run smoothly on the 64bit server???
<herrmess> jjx: I am using 32bit on Quad.
<bobertdos> ﻿Xavura: Yeah, that is pretty normal, and that goes for Gnome too.
<Jack_Sparrow> jjx yes
<jjx> 32bit = i386?
<herrmess> jjx yes.
<herrmess> (actually, it's the other way round)
<jjx> nice, thanks for the fast answers :)
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  thanks alot man
<XKpe> except for some programs like skype that allways seem to be able to output sound
<herrmess> np
<BlackH007> Ganandorf: no problem...glad i could help out (just using ubuntu for 2 days now =) )
<XKpe> is this a common issue?
<nixnoob> I think I made a boo boo.
<Jack_Sparrow> XKpe yes
<Jack_Sparrow> XKpe /join #alsa
<vjoe> guys, I have installed openssh-server in Ubuntu but it only allows root connections. How can I allow my user to connect?
<Xavura> nixnoob: The changes you told me to make fixed the display issues, however upon restarting X I was given a "low graphics mode" notification.
<fantomas> linuxkrn: thank you. Will try it right now.
<kunwon1> vjoe, did you edit your sshd configuration
<Xavura> it told me that it couldn't detect my display and GFX card.
<Xavura> and that I have to manually configure them
<bobertdos> creativex: How may we help you?
<Ganandorf> BlackH007: really damn i using it 3 months now but i switched to teh 64bit yesterday an dtrying to get it to look like mac osx
<nixnoob> Xavura: check pm
<Xavura> On it.
<Ganandorf> BlackH007:  so teh part on the site that says Mac like Dock with Avant Window Navigator
<Ganandorf>  
<Ganandorf> what do i do what do i copy and paste in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf or cairo-dock
<Jack_Sparrow> !awm
<QuickGold> i installed Ubuntu and im at a grub command line....what do I type to boot into ubuntu?/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm
<poop> quick question how do I in ubuntu 8.04 make it so sudo does not ask for a password /etc/sudorers doesnt exist apperently anymore
<poop> this seriously annoys me
<Jack_Sparrow> poop not a good idea..
<Ganandorf> whats cairo dock Jack_Sparrow
<Ganandorf> http://rockmanx.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/make-your-linux-ubuntu-look-like-a-mac-hardy-heron/
<QuickGold> How do I boot into Ubuntu from a grub command line?
<poop> if i am logged into my system i know the password
<jamiejackson> my terminal won't work (never turns black, says it's not responding). any ideas why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf it is what I use to get the mac looking bar at the bottom of my screen
<spphreak> !kerrighed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerrighed
<poop> why am i asked for it everytime i wanna do something
<Ganandorf> thats the site i am following i am at the part Mac like Dock with Avant Window Navigator
<Ganandorf>  
<JoeFool> yo, I'm trying to use Hydrogen, but the sound isn't working.
<DarkAudit> I tried again, this time through synaptic. Apt-build is building packages, then downloading and installing the package from the regular ubuntu repositories. There is NO local repository line in sources.list, even after dpkg asks me if I want to put the line there. There *is* the line in sources.list.save, but does that mean anything? I had to have missed something setting apt-build up in Hardy, but WHAT?
<poop> thats worse than windows allow or deny prompt at least they dont ask for the password
<Jack_Sparrow> poop Please change your nick. it is offensive in some languages.
<Ganandorf> Jack_Sparrow: where do i get this cairo
<poop> how in xchat?
<jorge_> hi how  ican install kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf Let me get you a link
<justwhoiam> o ok nvm
<jo4> how can i download a deb package and install it on another box after copying?
<justwhoiam> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> poop /nick newnick
<Ganandorf> but what am i doing wrong from the site
<justwhoiam> got it
<BlackH007> jo4: just doubleclick it in nautilus
<justwhoiam> sorry jack_sparrow
<jamiejackson> it asks you to do your password when you need to do some administrative function, justwhoiam
<ASULutzy1> Weird, typing sudo iptables --flush killed my internet connection. Where does iptables get its information from? Because I typed sudo iptables -L and noticed a bunch of stuff there (I'm at work) and then was curious and tried --flush, which cleared everything out but killed my connection, so I restarted and now all the stuff that was shown with sudo iptables -L is shown again...
<justwhoiam> yes it annoys me
<justwhoiam> i am logged in
<justwhoiam> i know the password
<Palace_Chan> i just booted from the ubuntu cd and the options i get are: run from cd without any changes to your computer, install ubuntu, check cd for defects, et al which is the livecd one ?
<bobertdos> poop, the sudoers file should still be in /etc according to my system
<BlackH007> run from cd
<justwhoiam> idk sudo visudo works
<jamiejackson> justwhoiam: you're logged in, but not as root. it's keeping you safe, fwiw
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108               get 156 or 1602
<_empemp_> i have suddenly got problems with my norwegian keyboard layout.  the special character won't work anymore.  any suggestions?
<Palace_Chan> BlackH007 and if there are no changes to computer can i still attempt to run ms-sys commands so my computer will boot properly ?
<justwhoiam> k i never do root work on a linux system
<fourChan> attention rescue 6 and engine 12, a still alarm, respond to broad at potters for a shooting victim from the police
<fourChan> attention rescue 6 and engine 12, a still alarm, respond to broad at potters for a shooting victim from the police
<fourChan> attention rescue 6 and engine 12, a still alarm, respond to broad at potters for a shooting victim from the police
<FloodBot1> fourChan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eth01> odd
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > jo4
<ubottu> jo4, please see my private message
<jo4> BlackH007: oh, ok. but if i do apt-get -d something, it says they aren't unpacked even. how can i unpack them. and where do the .deb's go?
<BlackH007> Palace_Chan: don't know what is ms-sys...anybody else perhaps?
<eth01> AfeRaTa: lol
<FaBouneY> Hello ;)
<cckk> hello, anyone know how to make ati hd 650 usb work with ubuntu 8.04
<eth01> AfeRaTa: i thought school closed for the day? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan ms-sys will do it
<justwhoiam> wow one thing about this distro i dislike is the whole removal of root
<Palace_Chan> BlackH007 its a suggestion aside using fixmbr so i can get my computer booting
<justwhoiam> why remove root
<trakinas> _empemp_: check if the modules are loaded.
<bobertdos> ﻿Palace_Chan: the first one
<AfeRaTa> okay dude
<jamiejackson> any ideas why my default terminal app won't startup properly?
<_empemp_> trakinas: how?
<AfeRaTa> buu shiT
<Jack_Sparrow> justwhoiam Please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<justwhoiam> ok ty sorry
<eth01> dude? are you some little script kiddy rofl.
<Palace_Chan> well i'll go try it out
<AfeRaTa> hohoho
<trakinas> _empemp_: cant remember by heart.... try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Ganandorf> Jack_Sparrow:  not getting through to site says secure connection failed
<eth01> !language > AfaRaTa
<ubottu> AfaRaTa, please see my private message
<eth01> !language > AfeRaTa
<ubottu> AfeRaTa, please see my private message
<AfeRaTa> :-)
<eth01> ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<eth01> i'll get it reported tommorow
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 you beat me to it
<spydon> If you download a package from synaptic but doesn't install it where does tha package end up?
<vjoe> kunwon1, I don't find the section related to that in the file
<vjoe> can u help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> spydon /var/cache/apt/archives
<spydon> Jack_Sparrow, thx :)
<kunwon1> vjoe, man sshd_config might have some hints
<Jack_Sparrow> spydon it probably installed, but did not include a menu entry
<spydon> Jack_Sparrow, no, I choose not to install it in the options
<spydon> Jack_Sparrow, the package is for a friend without internet connection for the moment :P
<herrmess> Any late takers...? How do I find out which app downloads from the net behind my back?
<Jack_Sparrow> spydon copy your entire folder just in case there are dependencies ..
<kunwon1> herrmess, try iftop?
<cckk> hello, does anybody have any love or direction for ati hd 650 tv tuners? on ubuntu 8.04
<spydon> Jack_Sparrow, is there a command that shows the dependencies?
<Jack_Sparrow> spydon yea. hold a sec
<kunwon1> herrmess, iftop might not be the best solution, you might find something like netstat is necessary, but I find iftop much easier to use :D
<unop> spydon, apt-cache depends package # probably
<spydon> unop, thx
<herrmess> iftop --help doesn't say it can give me the process name...
<Jack_Sparrow> spydon To Find Dependencies apt-cache depends <DEB program package>.
<Xavura> Here's a good one for you guys: "The helper something appears to be crashing. Trying another instance."
<Xavura> That is in no way the exact error but it is similar.
<Palace_Chan> ok sudo apt-get install ms-sys wont work, and a search for ms-sys in synaptic wont give me anything
<spydon> Jack_Sparrow, thank you too :P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Xavura> I received it upon restarting X, does anyone have any idea what that means?
<Ganandorf> one more thing Jack_Sparrow how would i get my repositories back to orginal state if i edit them
<kunwon1> herrmess, it gives you a port number
<jo4> i'll better try to explain my intensions more clearly. i need to get the samba and ssh packages for another computer. this computer has no internet so i have to get them from here, including all dependencies..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf there should always be a copy of the original in your directory
<BlackH007> what is the best way to resize my partitions and scoop a bit of my windows partition and add it to my ubuntu partition?
<wols> jo4: apt-zip
<kunwon1> herrmess, like I said, if iftop doesn't work, look at netstat
<Palace_Chan> ill try straight from the site
<wols> BlackH007: gpared
<wols> BlackH007: gparted
<herrmess> thanks kunwon1
<vjoe> kunwon1, I have put AllowUsers any but still doesn't work
<unop> Palace_Chan, make sure you have the ubuntu repositories enabled and try installing ms-sys again
<kunwon1> np
<unop> !info ms-sys | Palace_Chan
<Jack_Sparrow> jo4 DL what you need and copy the entire /var/cache/apt/archives directory to a cd or use aptoncd
<ubottu> palace_chan: Package ms-sys does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<unop> whoa
<kunwon1> vjoe, what does 'doesn't work' mean
<kunwon1> ?
<BlackH007> wols: thanks
<jo4> Jack_Sparrow: so if i have installed all i need on this computer, i have the .deb packages in /var?
<Ganandorf> i checked the sources list save file and that changed to Jack_Sparrow
<Xavura> Ok guys, I'm really stuck. Someone help me fix my xorg.conf by adding the driver section where it needed to be, I then restarted X and I was getting "The helper application appears to be crashing, trying another one" (that's not it exactly). I pressed ok and I got the same thing again. I did Ctrl+Alt+Delete then when Ubuntu restarted I got "Ubuntu cannot recognize your monitor and graphics card, low graphic mode enabled".
<Xavura> helped*
<Ganandorf> it has the errors the BlackH007 helped me change
<kunwon1> !doesn't work | vjoe
<ubottu> vjoe: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gdh0> hello world
<gdh0> sort of classical entrance :-)
<vjoe> kunwon1, means that I still can't connect with my user
<Jack_Sparrow> jo4 yes
<vjoe> only as root
<Xavura> I ran aticonfig --initial and it says "Found primary fglrx device section" so that's ok, but if I do "lsmod | grep fglrx" I get absolutely nothing.
<Xavura> What is going on?
<jo4> Jack_Sparrow: sweet, thanks m8
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura which ati card
<kunwon1> vjoe, what error message is it giving you when it fails to connect as user?
<gdh0> question: where shall I go to discuss with the LabtopTestingTeam ?
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: lspci output: I effectively can't boot into my computer without it being in
<Xavura> Wait, I fail at copy and pasting.
<Ganandorf> Jack_Sparrow: i checked the file sourceslist save and that changed also it has the errors that BlackH007 helped me fix
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: lspci output: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<BlackH007> =D, "since gparted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may use it"
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura That card does not support fglrx
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: That's not what I heard.
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: When I *first* had it working, I'm fairly certain it was using fglrx :\
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura fglrx is for 9550 and higher cards
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: What do I need to do then? :( I've been at this for hours now
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura aiglx for lower
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura Im busy but, thought I would point that out for you
<Xavura> So if I add Driver "aiglx" to xorg.conf then restart X is that *it*?
<Xavura> Can anyone confirm that the above is going to work, or will I need to do something more?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide          is the only link I have atrm
<Xavura> I have restarted X so many times today that I don't feel like restarting it to find out.
<Xavura> Gutsy?
<herrmess> no luck :(
<vjoe> kunwon1, it's a big warning: remote host identification has changed
<herrmess> How can I say which proc writes to HD?
<DarkAudit> there's and apt-build file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, should it be names apt-build.list like the other files in that directory are?
<vjoe> maybe because I changed the distro in the host
 * Xavura restarts X for the 52nd time.
<Xavura> Wish me luck.
<kunwon1> vjoe, I've never seen that before, but I googled it and got a lot of promising sites
<creativex> hi
<creativex> hi all
<ventusignis> Is there a way to restart X without rebooting the entire computer?
<Jancsy> Good evening.
<creativex> i want to talk
<vjoe> kunwon1, problem solved
<vjoe> thanks for your help
<kunwon1> ventusignis, ctrl+alt+backspace I think?
<kunwon1> vjoe, no problem
<vjoe> I'm not in a good day today, Asus support sucks big time
<vjoe> I'm really pissed of with them
<DarkRainbow> OMFG WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH BAD CLUSTERS??
<DarkRainbow> Im installing Win98, and that bad clusters-message keeps popping up
<microwaver> DarkRainbow, OMFG WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH BAD CLUSTERS AND POINTSEC grin
<HomingHamster> bye
<BlackH007> maybe it's trying to tell you something ;)
<wols> !caps | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkRainbow microwaver Not appreciated..
<a2008> please help me : in ubuntu 8.04 my cpu load when my system isn't busy , cpu monitor applet show my cpu 100 % and in gnome-system monitor doesn't task that load cpu larger than 10% and my laptob go to hot , when i restart my system this problem solve but after some time again my cpu load 100% , what should i do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkRainbow A Windows channel would be a better choice
<DarkRainbow> I've had to put a bottle of mouth-water on the keyboard to keep the enter-button being pushed down
<wols> a2008: check which process uses all the CPU when it happens
<kunwon1> mouth-water? You mean saliva? o.O
<td123> o.0
<alraune> <Xavura>online ?
<ompaul> !windows | DarkRainbow
<ubottu> DarkRainbow: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<a2008> wols : i check and often , not any of program that use cpu
<cckk> hi, can anybody help me with an ati hd 650 usb tuner install for ubuntu 8.04
<Xavura> What does this mean? "KInit: No resume image, doing normal boot". White text, black background, it said other things but I forgot.
<kunwon1> Xavura, ignore it
<kunwon1> it's looking for a resume image, if you suspended to disk
<Babuto> hi i have a problem with my internet connection. I can't ping any website but i can't do anything else. Can anyone help me ?
<a2008> wols : please help me
<Palace_Chan> UGH im trying to install ms-sys on the livecd, turns out the make and make install fails..i guess i have to apt-get intall build-essential first
<Xavura> kunwon1: I would ignore it except for 2 things. 1, I don't use KDE, I use Gnome and 2, it happens about 5 times for about 5 seconds each before Ubuntu will even boot
<kunwon1> Palace_Chan, yes, ubuntu is broken until build-essential is installed :)
<Xavura> I am really having problems, does anyone have an ATI Radeon 7000?
<kunwon1> Xavura, that's weird.
<Rudd-O> I have a 7000m
<Xavura> What about this one? "aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor."
<Xavura> Bad file descriptor?
<kushalsejwal> Hello Everyone :)
<Xavura> I just seem to be getting more and more problems each time I restart X
<Palace_Chan> build-essential install is stuck at preparing g++4.2 is that just because things are slow from a livecd ? i certainly hope so
<Babuto> hi i have a problem with my internet connection. I can't ping any website but i can't do anything else. Can anyone help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura You need to pastebin your xorg
<gordon__> anyone wnat to help me
<alraune> Xavura: whats on now ? ah, pastebin
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: Give me a second.
<Jack_Sparrow> Babuto DNS Problems: Enter this into Web Browser address window 64.233.161.18 2  it is Google
<gordon__> cause i need to no how to install wine right on ubuntu
<bob3213243> ugh, I am having no luck getting video chat setup with OSX. Not sure what to do.
<kushalsejwal> I recently downloaded VLC player so that I can improve picture quality of movies but I still see tiny square like pixels on the screen???
<xocite> gordon__: apt-get install wine?
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: Before I paste it, I just looked at xorg.conf
<kushalsejwal> When I watch the same movie on Win media player its perfect :(
<Xavura> and it is totally different to what it was before restarting X.
<cckk> what is the best channel to be in if i want to get information and help installing an ati branded hd tv tuner?
<kushalsejwal> I dont want to go to windows back just to watch movies
<Xavura> cckk: ATI? Pfft, don't bother
<BlackH007> kushalsejwal: try playing with the codec settings in the preferences
<alraune> <Jack_Sparrow>an hour ago i went with Xavura through installation of ati driver to get her TV out working., then after  two hours stuck with xorg.conf
<Anitox> kushalsejwal: tried mplayer?
<a2008> please help me : in ubuntu 8.04 my cpu load when my system isn't busy , cpu monitor applet show my cpu 100 % and in gnome-system monitor doesn't task that load cpu larger than 10% and my laptob go to hot , when i restart my system this problem solve but after some time again my cpu load 100% , what should i do ?
<kushalsejwal> Anitox, havent tried Mplayer
<cckk> xavura :really nothing available?
<glitsj16> kushalsejwal: have you experimented with vlc settings (video output module) to check whether the issue disappears ?
<kushalsejwal> BlackH007, I have all the necessary codecs downloaded
<SliMM> hello
<kushalsejwal> glitsj16. I havent changed a single setting
<SliMM> I have a Motorola H500 handsfree
<Anitox> kushalsejwal, or maybe you need to update your video drivers?
<kushalsejwal> it was the same quality with the totem player
<unop> kushalsejwal, is this problem just on vlc? how about flash videos?
 * AfeRaTa is back [ gone for 161wks 4days 10hrs 16secs ]
<glitsj16> kushalsejwal: can't do any harm, try some
<BlackH007> kushalsejwal: having codecs doesn't mean you have optimal quality settings
<SliMM> how can I use it as an extra audio device available to Ubuntu?
<kushalsejwal> BlackH007, then what should I do
<Rudd-O> SliMM: it depends
<Rudd-O> what do you want to do with it?
<BlackH007> kushalsejwal: see what you can change in codec settings in the preferences
<Rudd-O> what is your usage scenario?  how is it wired to your stereos and stuff?
<SliMM> Rudd-O: hmm, use it on skype?
<kushalsejwal> Anitox, how can I update my video driveres, I have recently installed restricted ATI driver
<SliMM> Rudd-O: it's bluetooth
<Rudd-O> SliMM: you set it up in skype itself then.  in the audio device options.
<JC_Denton_> How can I get ubuntu to run ifconfig eth0 down at 0700 each morning?
<KDELOVER4LIFE> I am getting various issues after installing swiftfox with displaying addresses and all does anyone know how to fic this?
<Rudd-O> as far as I know, once the bluetooth device has been paired, it should just work via ALSA and appear in skype as a usable device
<Anitox> kushalsejwal, sounds like you're updated then
<unop> JC_Denton_, use a cron job
<kunwon1> JC_Denton_, cron
<gordon__> how do i install java on ubuntu
<Xavura> cckk: There probably is, I am just having problems with ATI hardware right now :P
<Arouca> hiii
<Xavura> Isn't Java installed by default?
<Rev> hello
<gordon__> no
<Arouca> i trying to register the nick...
<gordon__> i dont no let me check
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: What did you say it was instead of fglrx?
<Rev> whats the command to create a deb package from the sources?
<alraune> cckk: an hour ago i went with Xavura through installation of ati driver to get her TV out working., then after  two hours stuck with xorg.conf
<SliMM> Rudd-O: it doesn't
<kunwon1> Xavura, aiglx
<Rudd-O> Rev:  apt-get source I think
<Arouca> for i register i write /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email> right???
<ASULutzy1> So aferta got banned and rejoined as darkuk, but still joined as AfeRaTa... How long till the reban ;)
<Rudd-O> SliMM: oh then I'm not sure :-(
<Rev> i mean ; i have downloaded all the sources for sfdesktop in a folder and i would like to create the .deb
<Xavura> Ok, would it work if I put for Driver "radeon"
<Xavura> That used to work.
<Rudd-O> I have a radeon 7000m  it's a piece of garbage.
<Rev> Rudd-O, nope, that would only download the sources, not create the package itself$
<gordon__> it not installed how do i install java in the termina
<HomingHamster> Arouca, try /ns help register
<SliMM> Rudd-O: how do I actually pair the handsfree with the laptop?
<Carbon_life> What's a good way to encrypt directories?
<Arouca> HomingHamster,  Ok...tk ś
<Arouca> ops
<cckk> Xavura: yeah me too ive looked every where on google only found this http://gatos.sourceforce.net
<kushalsejwal> ﻿BlackH007: preferece>>codecs seems fine to me there is nothing to change as such
<Arouca> HomingHamster,  oK...tk's
<Rudd-O> SliMM: I know how to do that with kdebluetooth, but that's as far as I go
<kushalsejwal> any other option that I can try
<Rudd-O> I use KDE myself
<HomingHamster> :)
<th0r> Carbon_life, encfs
<DarkAudit> !apt-build
<Sylphid|work> what would cause eth0 to not respond after connecting to a wireless network?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build
<Xavura> cckk: My problem is with a Graphics card but
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: My xorg.conf keeps changing itself, I don't know what to do
<gordon__> how do i install java on ubuntu
<Rudd-O> apt-build is what you want I think
<Xavura> I have about 30 versions of it, I don't know which is which
<Xavura> All different backups with different naming schemes...
<ryanakca> Why doesn't Hardy carry bitchx? Dapper -> Gutsy do...
<gordon__> cna someone give me the full terminal code fo java
<Anitox> I'm having trouble getting my mic to work with wine. It works with audacity just fine in native linux, but not in any windows app I try under wine.
<alraune> Xavura:  pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nealmcb> argh - I though after firefox 3.0 came out officially I wouldn't have to suffer thru add-on hassles again, but now tab mix plus is said to be incompatible with 3.0.1 - is that true?
<kunwon1> Anitox, I'd probably ask in #wine
<Anitox> good point
<Rudd-O> anitox: verify winecfg audio output and input options
<gordon__> someone help me
<DarkAudit> Rudd-O: I'm about to beat apt-build to death with a rusty hatchet >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cckk> alraune: thats gnarley, is there a brand that linux/ubuntu is more fond of i just converted from windows to linux after 20 years of dos/windows so i am literally a week old newbie
<Xavura> alraune: I don't want that, that's an old broken version
<anonno> hi
<Rudd-O> DarkAudit: I beat you, I'm about to migrate to Fedora!
<anonno> what if I deleted my /dev?
<Rudd-O> I win
<Rev> whats the command to create a deb package from the sources?
<Rudd-O> (or, you could also say, I lose)
<kushalsejwal> sorry for copy pasting my quest. again
<kushalsejwal> ﻿I recently downloaded VLC player so that I can improve picture quality of movies but I still see tiny square like pixels on the screen???
<anonno> how can I recreate it?
<unop> Carbon_life, do you want the directory to be used like a normal directory? or would you like to make a compressed file of the directory (like an encrypted backup) ?
<Rudd-O> anonno: create it empty, and coldboot the machine.  it will be recreated on the spot
<HomingHamster> gordon__: try apg-cache search java, then apt-get install <the thing you want>
<alraune> you want your original back ?
<Rudd-O> you might want to try the altsysrq key first
<anonno> so I rm -rf /dev
<anonno> mkdir /dev
<anonno> and init 6?
<Rudd-O> alt+SysRq+U, alt+SysRq+S, coldboot
<unop> anonno, err, you don't want to do that
<coldboot> Rudd-O: I can help with that.
<HomingHamster> gordon__: or you could use the package manager
<DarkAudit> Rudd-O: I'm trying to get the package I've just compiled to install, but apt wants to download the one from the regular repositories and use that instead
<Rudd-O> lol, coldboot is here
<alraune> Xavura:  so no one could help ; you want your original back ?
<Rudd-O> DarkAudit: if you have a deb on your disk, use dpkg -i
<td123> kushalsejwal: it's not the player, it's the codec. Proprietary codecs are closed spec (some) and the codecs that aren't supplied to by them are iffy
<coldboot> I am the boot which has no software.
<Rudd-O> kushalsejwal: what codec are you having trouble with?
<DarkAudit> Rudd-O: shouldn't apt-build install (whatever) do that already after the package is built?
<Rudd-O> coldboot: loi!
<anonno> I'm on ubuntu live cd
<bug_> hello
<Rudd-O> DarkAudit: I try to stick to dpkg so as not to lose more hair
<anonno> so I just press those combinations?
<Rudd-O> anonno: then just reboot
<kushalsejwal> I have all the codecs installed , its when I play .avi
<Rudd-O> wait
<kunwon1> anonno, then you don't have to do anything, just reboot
<bug_> anybody could help a french newbie please ?
<anonno> I rebooted 2 times
<Xavura> Jack_Sparrow: The xorg.conf you requested -- http://pastebin.mozilla.org/489427
<Rudd-O> okay
<anonno> both were errorous
<Rudd-O> there are two dirs in /dev that must exist
<Rudd-O>  /dev itself and /dev/pts
<HomingHamster> bug_, do they speak english :P
<Xavura> If anyone else knows anything about xorg.conf could you take a quick look and see if you can spot anything wrong
<bug_> yes
<DarkAudit> Anitox: USB headset?
<kushalsejwal> when i play the same movie on win media payer its fine but when I play it on totem or VLC I see tiny pixels, the quality is not 100% please suggest!!
<Rudd-O> udev is mounted on boot, if both exist, and udev takes charge of recreating it from the devices it finds
<HomingHamster> bug_, what with?
<bug_> I speak a little bit english
<Rudd-O> Xavura: you can always take a peek at /var/log/Xorg.0.log using the less command
<bug_> I've to patch a geexbox version
<anonno> if they both exist then I restart?
<unop> kushalsejwal, tried mplayer?
<Xavura> Rudd-O: I've had enough, I'll leave it to someone who knows what they are doing
<anonno> and when do I press that combination?
<Rudd-O> kushalsejwal: if you can, turn off all postprocessing.  if you are watching wmv videos, I feel your pain man
<unop> kushalsejwal, tried adjusting codec properties?
<kushalsejwal> unop, okay let me give a try to mplayer too
<Xavura> Rudd-O: After god only knows how many hours of messing around, I just want to get this thing working.
<unop> kushalsejwal, tried updating your video drivers?
<anonno> the coldboot thing
<Xavura> Can anyone see anything wrong with this? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/489427
<kushalsejwal> Rudd-0, dude it not WMV videos, that are even horrible on totem, but still avi should work fine :(
<Xavura> It's quite small for an xorg.conf, I think
<Anitox> Xavura: what is the problem?
<Xavura> Anitox: I don't know, everything.
<unop> Xavura, if i were you -- i would remove the xorg.conf file and try xorg without one (back it up just in case you need it later) -- see if that improves anything
<kushalsejwal> Rudd-0 what is postprocessing???
<a2008> please help me : in ubuntu 8.04 my cpu load when my system isn't busy , cpu monitor applet show my cpu 100 % and in gnome-system monitor doesn't task that load cpu larger than 10% and my laptob go to hot , when i restart my system this problem solve but after some time again my cpu load 100% , what should i do ?
<Sylphid|work> what would cause eth0 to not respond after connecting to a wireless network?
<unop> a2008, use top instead of the gnome-system-monitor
<__yy_> a2008: what program is using all your cpu?
<alexudner> hi
<Xavura> unop: I'm not trying anything, do you know how long I've been doing this for now?
<unop> Xavura, yes
<Xavura> If anyone who knows what they are doing could skim through my xorg.conf and tell me if they see any errors, it would be most appreciated.
<Xavura> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/489427
<Anitox> Xavura: backup your current xorg.conf, then run Xorg -config xorg.conf to generate a new one
<Xavura> Isn't the command to generate a new one sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Xavura> Or is that something different.
<Palace_Chan2> Sorry i got disconnected
<unop> Xavura, but nothing could be wrong with the xorg.conf file in terms of syntax -- it could just be that it is not right for your setup (which i assume it is since you aren't enjoying the experience)
<a2008> i don't see program in gnome-system-monitor that use larger than 10% from cpu
<Palace_Chan2> is it normal for build-essential to take a looon gtime during install on a livecd ?
<unop> Xavura, the new xorg does not need a xorg.conf -- it tries to automagically configure itself
<Xavura> It was fine until someone started trying to get my Graphics Card's TV Out feature working
<Anitox> Xavura, give it a try. it might work.
<DarkAudit> if there's a bug in the way dpkg-reconfigure sets up apt-build, is that a bug with apt-build or dpkg-reconfigure?
<poningru> Palace_Chan2: uh... yeah
<Xavura> So just totally delete xorg.conf and try again?
<poningru> its giant
<DarkAudit> Anitox: are you using a USB headset?
<alraune> Xavura:  driver in your updated conf should be flgrx, what to you want, go back to previous state or keep calm and figure it out , maybe tomorrow ?
<unop> Xavura, maybe not delete - but move it over to a backup
<Xavura> How can I check if the driver is working properly?
<__yy> Xavura: always back up xorg.conf... never blow it away completely
<Palace_Chan2> poningru it has been stuck for a bit at preparing g++4.2 so i was a little worried
<unop> Xavura,  sudo mv -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bkp}
<Xavura> alraune: You keep telling me flgrx
<Xavura> Everyone else tells me something different
<Xavura> I don't know who to listen to.
<Xavura> What driver should I use for an ATI Radeon 7000?
<unop> Xavura, if fglrx was working (i don't think fglrx applies to your card) you would see a mention in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<genii> radeon
<anonno> brb testing
<unop> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bug_> Anyone knows about GEEXBOX ?
<a2008> unop and __yy_ :  i don't see program in gnome-system-monitor that use larger than 10% from cpu
<Anitox> DarkAudit: No, I have a built in sound card on the laptop.
<unop> a2008, but you might have 10 processes all using 10% at the same time :)
<__yy> a2008: don't use gonme system monitor use top instead, it's more reliable
<Xavura> Ok the xorg.conf is gone
<Xavura> Now should I just reboot normally?
<unop> Xavura, all you need to do is restart X
<Anitox> Xavura: Xorg -configure xorg.conf
<Xavura> Fatal server error:
<Xavura> Unrecognized option: xorg.conf
<unop> Anitox, he's not using a conf file now, Xavura
<Anitox> Xavura: Xorg -config xorg.conf
<Anitox> oh, ok
<Xavura> By the way when I do ctrl+alt+backspace
<Xavura> At first it really seems like it just isn't going to work
<Anitox> DarkAudit: It works in linux apps, sound works in wine, but not the mic.
<Xavura> In fact it doesn't
<ilembitov> Hi, all. How do I clear all settings for a user?
<Xavura> I have to do ctrl+alt+delete for it to do anything
<JC_Denton_> I've entered this line in crontab but it doesnt seem to be working
<unop> ilembitov, , what settings?
<JC_Denton_> 37 23 * * * ifconfig eth0 down
<kushalsejwal> I once mistakenly pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and it took me to a command prompt screen what was it???
<Anitox> a command prompt
<Anitox> terminal window, etc.
<ilembitov> unop: all of them. As if I've booted to Ubuntu for the very first time under this user, only my files stay
<ASULutzy1> kushalsejwal: heh, that's tty1, it's your friend. It lets you fix things when X blows up among other things ;)
<genii> kushalsejwal: Console 1.
<Starnestommy> kushalsejwal: a terminal
<a2008> unop : no i haven't . my cpu t2500 and i use only bit part of this!
<DarkAudit> Anitox: you're using the laptop's mic?
<Anitox> DarkAudit: I've tried the built in mic and one I can plug into the mic spot.
<unop> ilembitov, create a new home directory
<kushalsejwal> hey is it the same terminal thats there in the application>>Assesories?
<genii> kushalsejwal: There are consoles text only on 1 to 6 and then 7 is normally for your X to run in
<alraune> Xavura:  as I use ATI two, i paste my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/27568/
<Starnestommy> kushalsejwal: it isn't
<lmosher> I really liked neverball.. does anyone know any other games that are similarly simple and fun?
<kushalsejwal> the?
<ilembitov> unop: Uh, I know that way, thought there is a more simple one
<kushalsejwal> then?
<DarkAudit> Anitox: the level for the mic is turned up in the mixer?
<Anitox> DarkAudit: Yes, I can record audio with audacity.
<Anitox> DarkAudit: I get an error from the app saying it cannot use the mic.
<upd> hi, where can i get list of users and i want to see it which group are they
<DarkAudit> Anitox: don't know then... I use a USB headset... sorry
<unop> upd,  cat /etc/{passwd,group}
<kushalsejwal> whats should I do to return from Console 1 after pressing alt +ctrl +F1?
<unop> JC_Denton_, which crontab are you using? yours or roots?
<lmosher> kuhyoubical, usually ctrl+alt+f7 (could be f8, f9)
<admin_> hey guys, I have a problem with apt with a dependency, happened before and someone explained what to do quickly , possibly with --force, I don't remmber. Here's the pastebin of it http://kubuntu.pastebin.org/51666
<Anitox> DarkAudit: in winecfg, Audio, under your ALSA Wave In, does it say your sound card, or something like dsnoop?
<JC_Denton_> unop ran crontab as root
<gordon__> can someoen tell me how to install java on ubuntu 8.04
<alraune> Xavura:  i saved your xorg.conf from the beginning :http://paste.ubuntu.com/27569/
<andresj> hey is there a way to make switching from compiz to metacity (to, say, play a 3d game), not disorganize all my windows?
<DarkAudit> Anitox: dsnoop
<gordon__> can someoen tell me how to install java on ubuntu 8.04
<Anitox> DarkAudit: I think that may be the problem. Mine is saying the ID for the sound card.
<hostile> hi
<kushalsejwal> guys what the command to get back to normal GUI interface after pressing alt+ctrl+F1?
<gordon__> can someoen tell me how to install java on ubuntu 8.04
<dasy2k1> hi all, cna anyone suggest a script to remove spaces from filenames and replace them with underscores?
<lmosher> kuhyoubical, usually ctrl+alt+f7 (could be f8, f9)
<hostile> i removed network-manager or nw-applet from my toolbar, how to i re-add it back?
<admin_> kushalsejwal: alt-ctrl f7
<kushalsejwal> its ask for <myname> login :
<dasy2k1> kushalsejwal: ctrl alt f7
<admin_> F1's a terminal, usually F7 is where X is running kushalsejwal
<DarkAudit> Anitox: this is originally for a USB headset, but see if it helps: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=2200220013&sid=1
<unop> JC_Denton_, it probably is better if you used /etc/crontab instead
<gordon__> hey can someoen pm i got a qwestion
<hostile> i removed network-manager or nw-applet from my toolbar, how to i re-add it back?
<dasy2k1> !justask | gordon
<ubottu> gordon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<admin_> hostile: run them?
<geo_> gordon__, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Koolaid> Anyone LAMP server Savy?
<hostile> im not sure
<hostile> do you know what i mean?
<hostile> the WiFI / Wireless Chooser -applet
<hostile> along with Wired network,
<figmented> is anyone familiar with the apache user "www-data"?
<unop> dasy2k1,  for i in *" "*; do mv -vi "$i" "${i// /_}"; done  # test it out before using it
<ASULutzy1> figmented: What about it?
<Koolaid> registered the domain and pointed NS1.domainname.ca to my static ip, fired up BIND9 but i get nothing not even a parked page
<wols> !tell figmented about anyone
<ubottu> figmented, please see my private message
<Xavura> So I deleted xorg.conf and restarted like you said
<Koolaid> apache2 is telling me that everything is ok
<Koolaid> bind9 starts ok
<unop> Xavura, right, so what's happening now then?
<ilembitov> How do I delete a directory in /home/ ?
<kushalsejwal> Is removing/ uninstalling a unneccesary software from Add/Remove application is fine>??? I heard something about Dependency hell!
<unop> ilembitov, rm -rf ~/directory
<hostile> ilembitov: try deluser -r <user>
<Xavura> I'm no longer in low graphics mode
<Xavura> but now the display issues are back
<Xavura> also my keyboard layout is broken now
<ilembitov> hostile: I've already deleted te user, but his /home dir stays
<BobRock> ok
<hostile> you can rm -rf /home/dir
<unop> Xavura, what display issues ?
<ilembitov> hostile: And I can't delete it with sudo rm -rf /home/dir
<Xavura> unop: Random lines and boxes around the screen
<hostile> do ps -u <user>
<hostile> u might have to nuke its proccesses
<Xavura> unop: They usually appear when activating menus
<hostile> might have to sudo ps -u <user>
<kushalsejwal> is my quest, stupid?? ﻿ Is removing/ uninstalling a unneccesary software from Add/Remove application is fine>??? I heard something about Dependency hell!??
<Xavura> Oh and, I can't log into my account because my keyboard layout is no longer en-GB
<Koolaid> if ne1 wants to help out with a LAMP server Configuration please PM me
<Xavura> and I use lots of symbols in my password..
<Koolaid> tks
<Xavura> and en-US or whatever this is totally messed up the symbol
 * hostile removed network manager applet from the panel/task bar... how do i re-add it back?
<alraune> Xavura:  i saved your xorg.conf from the beginning :http://paste.ubuntu.com/27569/
<alraune> Xavura:  as I use ATI two, i paste my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/27568/
<alraune> Xavura:  driver in your updated conf should be flgrx, what to you want, go back to previous state or keep calm and figure it out , maybe tomorrow ?
<ilembitov> hostile: If I just reboot machine and log into another user: will I be able to delete that dir?
<unop> Xavura, what driver is xorg using at the moment?
<JC_Denton_> unop thanks illgive it a shot
<Xavura> alraune: You are the ONLY person who thinks it is flgrx, everyone else says it isn't
<Xavura> unop: How would I find out?
<hostile> ilembitov: its a simple ps -aux | grep <user> ; kill -9 <pids user is running>
<unop> Xavura, less /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<unop> Xavura, and have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<JC_Denton_> unop it gives me a permission denied
<d0m1n0ez> this may be a dumb question, but I am looking for documentation for apache on their website.  I installed apache2, but I am not sure as to what version of apache the install is (ex: 2.0, or 2.2) is there a way to find out?
<wols> d0m1n0ez: dpkg -l |grep apache
<wols> and there is a docs package for apache too
<hostile> damn yo
<hostile> how am i going to pick wifi networks if network manager is not in the panel anymore
<Xavura> unop: That file is several thousand lines long
<hostile> :(
<orgthingy> how can I enable "not reply to pings" feature in Firestarter?
<Xavura> unop: What am I meant to do with several thousand lines?
<unop> JC_Denton_, you might need to use sudo as appropriate
<wols> !info apache2-doc
<ubottu> apache2-doc (source: apache2): documentation for apache2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 (hardy), package size 1882 kB, installed size 10084 kB
<JoAded> why does ubuntu now set /home/USER directories to 700? That really isn't a good thing when people use /home/user/public_html
<Palace_Chan> ok is 20 minutes stuck at preparing g++4.2 during build-essential install on a livecd still normal ?
<bob3213243_> does anyone know anything about setting up a network printer in hardy? The printer is a Brother MFC-7420 and I can't seem to get it to print even when connected to my computer directly.
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: I know there's a better way to find out what driver you're using, but I usually just use compiz-check
<unop> JC_Denton_, if you ar editing it .. sudo $EDITOR /etc/crontab
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: wget http://blogage.de/files/4359/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: Saw a forum mod post a link to it once and I've used it since ;)
<figmented> i'm having permission issues...i would like all files in /var/www/ to have read/write access to user "figmented" via FTP but the user for this folder is "www-data" (i want to keep default settings)...i'm using vsftpd, and it uses the local users as logins. to get what i want: should i try using a different ftp app, change the permissions to allow write access to OTHER, or change the user that apache uses to operate to "figmented"?
<linuxkrn> Palace_Chan: no, it should only take a few minutes tops.  Check the output from "dmesg" to see if you have a hardware issue
<SliMM> I have managed to us my hands free in Skype, but how can I specify which sound device my computer should generally use?
<Palace_Chan> linuxkrn turns out my mouse cursor is frozen...not good
<JC_Denton_> unop, thought I was meant to run it, edited it fine :)
<Palace_Chan> linuxkrn where does a livecd install stuff anyways ?
<Xavura> ASULutzy1: what is that file for and what does it do?
<bob3213243> does anyone know anything about setting up a network printer in hardy? The printer is a Brother MFC-7420 and I can't seem to get it to print even when connected to my computer directly.
<Xavura> There's something you can do with grep to find out what driver you are using
<linuxkrn> Palace_Chan: to a ram filesystem (when you reboot it's all gone)
<Xavura> Ok first things first
<Xavura> How do I set my keyboard back to en-GB
<avis> what type of disklabel would i use in gparted, for a ext3 formatted drive, intended to be a backup drive for a ubuntu only computer ?
<mbrigdan> where is a good place to put scripts that I want to run on start up?
<Xavura> I might just reinstall, worst OS experience ever
<unop> figmented, use groups - place the vsftpd user, www-data and other users in the www-data group and assign permissions to it appropriately
<Jordan_U> !boot | mbrigdan
<ubottu> mbrigdan: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JC_Denton_> unop worked a charm...
<Xavura> mbrigdan: there's a special place you can put them where they execute automatically
<JC_Denton_> unop thanks
<unop> JC_Denton_, yw
<JC_Denton_> unop so whats the difference between editing it and runnign crontab?
<boston617> hey guys
<bob3213243> does anyone know anything about setting a printer up in hardy?
<rolf_> is there something special I need to take into account when using xrndr? It always says xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1680 no matter what I put on the Virtual line in my xorg.conf :-/
<Xavura> How do I set my keyboard back to en-US? Been as though what you told me to do broke my computer some more?
<boston617> nope
<Xavura> en-GB
<boston617> no u?
<rolf_> erm, hi, too :)
<hostile> i removed network-manager or nw-applet from my toolbar, how to i re-add it back?
<Xavura> Then maybe I could use sudo...
<unop> JC_Denton_, well, /etc/crontab is run by root -- so it doesn't make sense to make a another crontab for root - that was the reasoning i took
<JC_Denton_> ah, ty
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: That tells you what driver you're using, whether it's fglrx or vesa
<glitsj16> hostile: isn't there a right-click option to add applets to your panel ?
<Xavura> I can't use sudo, hello? How do I change my keyboard layout back to en-GB
<hostile> yes but its not in there
<hostile> is it in there for you?
<ASULutzy1> !attitude | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RazorBeamz> Every microphone I try is too quiet
<glitsj16> hostile: running without panels on xubuntu sorry
<unop> Xavura, setxkbmap gb
<upd> well i need some help some my friend has a problem when he copy files from mounter cd/dvd on desktop all files get only root acces how fix this ? :/
<Babuto> hi i have a problem with my internet connection. I can't ping any website but i can't do anything else. Can anyone help me ?
<SliMM> how can I set the device used by the system?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<RazorBeamz> How can I fix my microphone so I can hear things I record
<Xavura>  Driver in use:         radeon
<Xavura>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
<Xavura> Does that help?
<Babuto> i Can ping but i can't do anything else
<cens0red> good moaning
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: So you're using the open source radeon driver, not ati's proprietary fglrx driver
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: So if you thought you were using fglrx, you're doing it wrong ;)
<unop> ASULutzy1, fglrx does not support his model
<Xavura> ASULutzy1: Right and that means squat because?
<hostile> boo
<ASULutzy1> unop, Xavura: Ah, so he has to use radeon? Why not just use vesa?
<hostile> i removed network-manager or nw-applet from my toolbar, how to i re-add it back?
<dragon_> hellos
<RazorBeamz> Does Ubuntu have problems with microphones? Every one I use is too quiet
<Xavura> ASULutzy1: I've been using a bit of everything been as though I don't know wtf to do to fix this
<Xavura> I've tried every driver
<unop> ASULutzy1, errm, because radeon does generally perform better than vesa
<m-c> babuto - Have you looked at the network configuration tool in the menu?
<alraune> Xavura:  dpkg-reconfigure -a (keyb.)
<Xavura> So, really now, I just want to go to bed, what do I need to do to fix this heap of junk?
<BlackH007> i want to resize my partitions, but gparted doesn't give me any resize option. How come?
<Xavura> alraune: What's that for?
<dragon_> one of my ubuntu 8.04 machines wont connect to ethernet just today
<upd> how can i run nautitles gtk in terminal ?
<alraune> Xavura:  dpkg-reconfigure all, also keyboard layout
<unop> Xavura, what screen resolution are you at now?  use xrandr to find out
<dragon_> cause your hd is mounted
<erichammond> RazorBeamz: Open the volume controller and check the 20 dB boost checkbox (don't have it in front of me)
<Xavura> current 1280 x 1024
<glitsj16> hostile: it might be the notification area that you want to re-add, right click and see if adding that solves things (getting this from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289459)
<m-c> dragon_ - Have you looked at the network configuration tool in the menu?
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: So you're not in low graphics mode then, that's a plus
<Xavura> Yep
<coolness> what in ubuntu is dependant on mozilla?
<Xavura> But that doesn't fix the display errors
<slayer> xdcc send #0019
<unop> Xavura, try a lower resolution.   xrandr -s 1280x768
<Xavura> and teh speed
<hostile> ok
<Xavura> unop: No?
<m-c> coolness: you can see this information in synaptic
<coolness> i messed my configuration up with swiftfox and have to remove it
<unop> Xavura, what do you mean?  no?
<dragon_> wired network connection with self assigned address is all i get from my network applet
<DarkAudit> there has to be some explination why apt-build install isn't installing the package it just finished compiling...
<Xavura> unop: That resolution worked fine since I installed Ubuntu, until alraune started messing around with my xorg.conf
<coolness> and i used a script to install it
<Xavura> I mean no as in I am not switching resolution, I have used it for years.
<hostile> dragon_: how did u add it
<zamna> Babuto: can you be more specific?
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: alraune didn't do anything to your xorg.conf, you did?
<hostile> i removed that NM applet now i cant re-add it
<m-c> dragon_ Have you looked at the network tools, ping, etc ?
<Xavura> No alraunewas helping me earlier with something
<dragon_> it was preloaded
<coolness> can i remove everything from firefox
<coolness> then reinstall it
<m-c> dragon_ They are also in the menu
<coolness> my system is pretty hosed right now
<DarkAudit> first, dpkg did not properly set up a listing for the local repo in sources.list.d
<Xavura> Does it really matter? What do I need to do to fix my 1) lag (refresh rate?) 2) display errors (driver? rendering method?)
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: Right, but you were still the one who made the changes, don't blame others :) If you're having this much trouble with the radeon driver, I'd consider just using vesa and be done with it
<dragon_> what is in menu?
<trivium> xdcc send #0019
<unop> Xavura, revert back to the xorg.conf you were using before you started making changes
<Xavura> ASULutzy1: err that person pastebinned the file and I just copied it
<Xavura> so I didn't make the changes
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: Sure you did, you copied them in
<Xavura> Whatever
<Xavura> unop: I have about 30 backups of the file and I don't know which is which
<Xavura> I have been through them all and none of them look right
<DarkAudit> even when I corrected that problem by copying apt-build to apt-build.list, apt would still rather download and install the precompiled package as if I did apt-get instead
<Xavura> Why does I have to go through all this crap?
<Xavura> How hard can it be to fix?
<RazorBeamz> Pleas quit ignoring me. I have a microphone problem. I can hardly hear anything I record.
<unop> Xavura, each backup has a timestamp attached as the extension -- use that to approximate the time at which you were ok
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: Just change the line driver    "radeon" to driver    "vesa" and call it a day. Hard is relative ;)
<Xavura> unop: NO they are totally random
<m-c> !sound |RazorBeamz
<alraune> <ASULutzy1> ,Xavura:  i saved your xorg.conf from the beginning :http://paste.ubuntu.com/27569/
<ubottu> RazorBeamz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trivium> xdcc remove
<BlackH007> gparted: what to do to get the 'resize' option enabled? boot from live-cd?
<Xavura> alraune: that ISN'T my original
<Xavura> I looked at it
<Xavura> it's nothing liek it
<unop> Xavura, they are not random - if you used dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure xorg
<DarkAudit> apt-cache policy has both the local and remote repositories at level 500.
<coolness> sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox sudo rm /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox sudo rm -rf /opt/swiftfox will this remove it?
<coolness> and fix things
<bobbyd_> hi
<Xavura> unop: yes they are I have xorg.conf.1, xorg.conf.2, xorg.conf.3
<figmented> how do i view permissions for the group "www-data"?
<alraune>  ,Xavura:  it is, from before we started anything today
<coolness> i am quite sad and dismayed
<mbrigdan> is it possible to change the strength of a DSA key?
<Xavura> then I have xorg.conf.timestamp, xorg.conf.timestamp
<Xavura> then I have xorg.conf.bak
<Xavura> xorg.conf.od
<bobbyd_> can I get Gnome to display a context menu when I drop files after dragging them just like KDE does?
<unop> Xavura, use the first xorg.conf.timestamp one
<hostile> THANK YOU
<Xavura> old* Do I d to go on
<hostile> THANK YOU
<hostile> THANK YOU
<FloodBot1> hostile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: no, you need to re-generate it.
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: alraune says he's got the original xorg.conf saved... Have you tried just using that?
<DarkAudit> is the policy where apt is getting confused?
<DarkAudit> I'm certain I chose the correct arch for my Athlon 64 x2
<Xavura> I'm pretty sure I have
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: Thats what I mean, ssh-keygen tells me that a DSA key must be 1024 bits, but I want a stronger one
<Xavura> I have a lot of backups and I have tried all fo them
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: You could just use the one alraune posted and add Driver    "vesa" in the screen section...
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: sure, use -b 2048
<Xavura> I will try it but
<DarkAudit> apt-build install package is supposed to install the package it *just built*, correct?
<Xavura> I GUARANTEE YOU it will not work
<Xavura> Then what?
<alraune> <ASULutzy1> after that we installed driver from ati-side, which probably messes up with old config, I think
<Xavura> This is a **** wild goose chase.
<MementoMori> hi
<MementoMori> which package has the documentation for posix/kernel API ?
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: thats what I tried, it tells me that I can't do that.
<unop> Xavura, i think you need to calm down for a bit - this attidude will get you and us nowhere
<Starnestommy> MementoMori: probably manpages-dev
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: try -b 2048 -t rsa
<coolness> help im so angry i messed up
<alraune> unop :)
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: DSA might be limited
<Xavura> unop: This last 16 hours won't get me anywhere either will it?
<coolness> swiftfox killed so much
<coolness> killed firefox
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: that works, so i'm guessing that DSA must be restricted
<coolness> all i wanted was the internet why is linux so easy to break
<ASULutzy1> Xavura: It's really not that complicated. I would first try using alraune's saved xorg.conf (that he was nice enough to save for you since you didn't make a backup.) and if that doesn't work just add the line Driver    "vesa" in the screen section of xorg.conf and reset X
<unop> Xavura, well, you have this situation on your hands -- it's better to deal with it with a cool head
<Xavura> Not 16 hours HERE but 16 hours screwing around with this frickin' supposedly easy to use OS
<MementoMori> i found them
<MementoMori> aptitude install  manpage-posix  manpages-posix-dev
<Xavura> Reset X
<glitsj16> coolness, linux (the kernel) isn't broken, only your browser
<Xavura> If I had a counter it would be in triple digits now
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: yeah, I use RSA myself, so guess DSA is
<SebNaitsabes> Xvura:  X problems yes?
<Xavura> Right I'll try it and I'll be back when it doesn't work
<_empemp_> i can't get norwegian layout on my computer running ubuntu 8.04, tried a lot of different settings, anyone knows what i can do?
<Xavura> This is pathetic
<SebNaitsabes> empemp yes
<SebNaitsabes> I got an idea
<ASULutzy1> !attitude | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alraune> xavura: come back tomorrow, 16 hours are likely 12 to much, work with pc, not against :)
<coolness> firefox-3.0 is already the newest version.
<Xavura> I'm not saying you guys or your answers are pathetic
<Xavura> I'm saying THIS
<_empemp_> SebNaitsabes: what u suggest?
<Xavura> The situation of nothing working for me
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: how big is your RSA key? Mine is 16384 bits :P
<SebNaitsabes> _empemp_:  add the language thing  to the panel
<Xavura> Learn to interpret what people say
<coolness> but when i try to run it bash: firefox: command not found
<FloodBot1> Xavura: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Xavura: cool down
<_empemp_> SebNaitsabes: tried the most of the settings
<Xavura> No.
<ASULutzy1> lol well that wasn't bright :)
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: lol, no point in going over 4096, it will also effect your ssh speeds with larger keys (just fyi)
<SebNaitsabes> _empemp_:  the panel as in the top or bottom bar with a deafult Ubutnu
<ASULutzy1> Ok, gotta go to class, take care all :)
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: remember, your key is used to encrypt everything, larger key = more cpu cycles = slower ssh/scp
<SebNaitsabes> _empemp_: also you can system preferences keyboard  and then go to layout in that
<coolness> what is the "better" tool to use aptitude ot apt-get?
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: I was told that it woudn't, and I like the security that being told that all the worlds governments working together would need 10-20 years to break my key gives me.
<dasy2k1> can somone help me debug this simple bash script http://paste.ubuntu.com/27574/
<mbrigdan> *world's
<unop> coolness, it depends on the task at hand -- use apt-get whereever possible
<Jack_Sparrow> dasy2k1 Please /join #bash
<_empemp_> SebNaitsabes: tried all that, still nothing
<coolness> ok ty
<ASULutzy1> linuxkrn, mbrigdan: I think it scales linearly, around O(n)
<dasy2k1> Jack_Sparrow: ok will do
<RazorBeamz> I tried everything and my microphone is still quiet and crackly.
<SebNaitsabes> _empemp_: you have to add noweigion language into that your self yes
<coolness> well here i am fixing firefox well removing anything firefox then reinstalling it
<SebNaitsabes> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SebNaitsabes> no
<SebNaitsabes> not that uhmmmm
<_empemp_> SebNaitsabes: it says that i have norwegian language chosen
<figmented> is it possible to change the default user "www-data" that apache uses to run its processes?
<DarkAudit> the only explanation to why apt-build is not properly installing the package it just built is either a) I forgot to configure something (the likely answer) or b) the automatic configuration of apt-build is completely broken (part of it obviously is). But... I've been talking to myself in here, #kubuntu, and the forums. Google's been no help, either. Am i even in the right *galaxy* to finding a solution here?
<_empemp_> still no special characeters
<unop> dasy2k1,  file=$(basename $file)
<Shpook> How do I keep my laptop from disconnecting from my wireless network when the lid is closed and the screen saver comes on?
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: test it out for yourself, doesn't hurt anything to run ssh-keygen.  Also, remember your passphrase is very critical to good security.
<SebNaitsabes> and you have to flick between the langauge with the language bar
<coolness> i do japanese and english
<SebNaitsabes> I got GBR and SWE :)
<SebNaitsabes> English and Swedish
<linuxkrn> iirc it was more of a OLog(n)
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: don't people only need the passphrase if they have the key? I just use the same as my user password, which is reasonably secure. (letters, numbers, symbols, nice length)
<coolness> so is firefox2 better than firefox3 for flash movies and youtube and all?
<zamna> I know some maya ;-)
<Palace_Chan> i finally got ms-sys on the livecd, but when i run ms-sys -m/dev/sda (to fix boot problem with grub error 17) i get no such file found
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: I use over 256 characters in my pass"phrase"
<Palace_Chan> am i suppose to run that in some particular directory ?
<dasy2k1> thanks unop
<zamna> coolnes: try reinstalling firefox first
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: most governments can't crack > 1024 keys now anyway, they just go after the user for the passphrase
<unop> dasy2k1, it's easier to do this.   for i in *.ts; do ffmpeg -i "$i" ..... "${i//.ts/.avi}"; done
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: holy crap. o.O Isn't the password useless to anyone that doesn't have the key though?
<unop> dasy2k1, ..... meaning the options you are using to ffmpeg
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: correct.  This is getting offtopic, go read wiki about pki =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan are you mixing ide and sata drives?
<coolness> i love synaptic
<coolness> it fixed everything for me
<Xavura> How the hell do I sudo as someone who I'm not logged in as
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura Please watch the language
<coolness> if there are any developers here thank you for such an amazing distribution
<dasy2k1> thanks a lot unop i will do it that way
<upd> can someone tell me some other file browser like nautiles
<__yy_> Xavura: su otherusername , then enter their password
<upd> ?
<unop> Palace_Chan, why are you using ms-sys - it is no longer supported
<Palace_Chan> Jack_Sparrow im not sure i understand that
<SebNaitsabes> !language Xavura
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language xavura
<zod21> xavura what
<__yy_> Xavura: or sudo su otherusername , then enter your password
<DarkAudit> *tap* *tap* *tap* is this thing on?
<SebNaitsabes> !language | Xavura
<dasy2k1> upd dolphin
<ubottu> Xavura: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zod21> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Palace_Chan how many drives on your system?
<upd> okey thanks
<Palace_Chan> unop because i cant boot my computer
<unop> Palace_Chan, it is easier to repair grub using grub itself
<Xavura> !language SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> Xavura: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> !grub | Palace_Chan
<dragon_> anyone know much about networking on ubuntu 8.04?
<ubottu> Palace_Chan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zod21> fuck
<Xavura> I saw it the FIRST time
<Soul_Sample> need help regarding twinview on nvidia (monitor and tv) problem: no colour on tv, reason: probably ntsc\pal settings, but i don't know how to set those up
<Palace_Chan> Jack_Sparrow, one physical disk with two partition
<SebNaitsabes> !botabuse | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ProwL> upd: some popular file managers include rox-filer, and pcmanfm. I'm personally fond of emelfm.
<bob3213243> what is the best way to video chat with another ubuntu computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> bob3213243 skype
<DarkAudit> does no one use apt-build anymore?
<dasy2k1> !language | zod21
<dragon_> can anyone please help
<ubottu> zod21: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xavura> I am assuming the guy who said the f word didn't get /sapart-ed
<Xavura> But I did
<linuxkrn> bob3213243: ekgia
<Xavura> for saying hell which isn't even swearing
<Xavura> Kids are allowed to say it at School
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura He has been KB'd..
<Shpook> okay, zod deserved that, but Xavura said nothing wrong
<Xavura> Ok...
<upd> okey cool
<bob3213243> jack_sparrow I have tried to download and install skype but the only installer they offered for ubuntu was in fact a .deb which I can't load.
<remitaylor> Does anyone know how the new "Sharing Options" works?  Where do the share configs get persisted to?  I can't find anything in my home dir after sharing folders (and it seems to be user-specific)
<unop> bob3213243, how did you try and install this .deb file?
<Jack_Sparrow> bob3213243 32 bit skype?
<outofretirement> has any1 used the program unetbootin 241
<dasy2k1> !u | outofretirement
<ubottu> outofretirement: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<dragon_> is there another chat I should be in for help with ubuntu 8.04?
<SebNaitsabes> dragon
<SebNaitsabes> you can try
<SebNaitsabes> #club-ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bob3213243 you should be able to get skype from medibuntu
<Myrtti> dragon_: this is it
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Starnestommy> dragon_: this is the right channel
<Soul_Sample> need help regarding twinview on nvidia (monitor and tv) problem: no colour on tv, reason: probably ntsc\pal settings, but i don't know how to set those up
<dasy2k1> dragon_: cant think of anywhere better
<dragon_> so how do i geyt help?
<Pici> dragon_: just ask.
<dragon_> i have : )
<outofretirement> that is what it is called
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: did you try nvidia-settings?
<SebNaitsabes> dragon: #club-ubuntu is a more friendly channel and that's good to for support
<bobbyd_> dragon_: your question was vague, ask something specific
<Pici> SebNaitsabes: Please don't advertize channels in here.
<phantom> I'm trying to install Photoshop with Wine. Is there any good tut or shal i stop trying.
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes Please stop pimping your channel
<dragon_> wired network  with self assigned address
<SebNaitsabes> heh only my channel as of like yesterday
<dragon_> is all i get
<dasy2k1> !gimpshop | phantom
<ubottu> phantom: gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<DarkAudit> first things first. If I install apt-build, and use the command sudo apt-build install (package), is the locally built package going to be the one installed ot not?
<Jack_Sparrow> phantom yes, /join #winehq  or look in appdb
<outofretirement> ubottu feels like an idiot
<bob3213243> unop jack_sparrow I downloaded it from http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ and I just told it to open with Gdebi and it said it wasn't valid architecture.
<ubottu> outofretirement: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: yes, that is how i set up the picture, but it has no ntsc\pal settings, and i know that my tv has to be set to pal-g
<dragon_> regardless of if ethernet is pluged in or not
<m-c> Is there a good introduction for using icecast2 in Ubuntu?
<Palace_Chan> so apparently ms-sys -m will write a windows MBR to device
<outofretirement> ok it is ok im sorry for my rude comment
<andresj> ubottu: haha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haha
<Pici> Please don't abuse the bot.
<unop> bob3213243, better to use skype available from the medibuntu repos -- Jack_Sparrow has already shown how to setup skype on ubuntu
<dragon_> any one know?
<phantom> <Jack_Sparrow>Thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kenny> hey there, where is the ubuntu live cd, i cant find it on the website
<andresj> i was just laughing at wat happend :)
<dragon_> uubuntu is live
<bob3213243> unop I missed that then.
<dragon_> download the normal cd and it will e live
<unop> !skype > bob3213243
<ubottu> bob3213243, please see my private message
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: some cards don't support pal, might need to confirm it does with the tech specs.
<unop> !grub > Palace_Chan
<ubottu> Palace_Chan, please see my private message
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: i had the same graphic card set up on windows xp before switching to ubuntu
<dragon_> *sigh*
<unop> Palace_Chan, use grub as we can support you if you use it -- ms-sys is no longer supported
<dragon_> what was the more friendly ubuntu club channel again?
<Kenny> dragon_ i mean the cd which u dont hav to install, but boot from cd
<dragon_> yes kenny
<dragon_> the normal download is a live cd
<SebNaitsabes> dragon: i'l tell you in private since the mods won't like it if I say again here
<Kenny> dragon_ and where is the install cd then?
<dasy2k1> Kenny:  they are one and the same
<Kenny> dasy2k1: oh, ok....
<dasy2k1> Kenny: you run it as a live cd and if you want to install there is an icon on the desktop to do so
<DarkAudit> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: ok, then try adding to your xorg.conf nvidia driver section: Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-G"
<unop> Kenny, there is an alternate CD which gives you a ncurses based installer
<kooldude> does anyone here use ekiga softphone?
<up_the_irons> anyone know of a CalDAV program that works on Linux and can access an OS X Calendar Server ?
<dragon_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download kenny
<unop> up_the_irons, i'm pretty sure evolution has those capabilities
<Beererde> hi. i installed ubuntu server, now i have no graphics environment. how do i start the graphics detection? I installed gnome-desktop-environment
<Kenny> where do i check for drivers for my hardware? so i can get them before installing ubuntu
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: to what section precisely? i tried adding to a couple of them, and all i got is a blank tv and my own monitor switched to 640x480 and the os forgot i was using nvidia and switched to vesa
<unop> Beererde, you need the ubuntu-desktop package
<dasy2k1> Kenny:  most of them will be autorecognised unless you have somthing very strange
<Beererde> unop: thx
<samrose> TheSheep: is there an easy way to install all c-libraries in one shot?
<dasy2k1> Kenny:  just boot the cd and see what works out of the box, 90% of harware will
<Kenny> dasy2k1: really? dont i need drivers anymore for linux/ubuntu? that would be too good
<unop> samrose, libraries for what purpose tho? there are hundreds, if not thousands of them
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: needs to go in the "Device" for your card.  Also note that max res using tvout will be 720x480.
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: max res on my monitor or on the tv?
<Kenny> dasy2k1: where do i check if my hardware works? is there a hardware center, or something?
<dasy2k1> Kenny:  all harware needs drivers, just ubuntu is normally cleaver enough to know what dirvers it needs and the first thing it will normally ask is do you wnat to install them
<samrose> unop: are there maybe groups of them that can be installed in chunks. I just feel like I am doing it in a slower way by doing them one at a time each time I try to install an application, thoughtmaybe i was missing something
<dasy2k1> !hcl | kenny
<ubottu> kenny: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gaming4JC> Hmm Anyone know a good SVN GUI that is simple to use?
<Koolaid> any one help out with a LAMP Server?
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/27583/
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: on the TV, it's a limitation of the signal type.
<samrose> koolaid: I have one running
<noldon> hi i have a question can i edit grub so i have the choise to choose to boot from cd instead of win or lin
<Pici> dragon_: Did your networking just stop working today?
<Koolaid> nice
<samrose> unop: i think it is just a fantasy in my nind
<samrose> mind
<unop> samrose, if you want to install the necessary libraries to build an application -- just do    sudo apt-get build-dep package_name
<figmented> how can you change the default user for apache?
<hagus> If anyone seess pavel, could they please tell him that I greatly appreciate his help and expertise.
<bobbyd_> noldon: that's usually part of your bios settings
<Koolaid> im noobin it a little trying to get one going, i have two sites registered and need to get them up quickly
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: i know that, it was the same on the pc. but the last time i was here i got the same advice to add that line to the Device section and everything kind of messed up... maybe it's the wrong section, i have a separate for the tv, as far as i understand xorg.conf
<unop> samrose, say if you are building firefox.   sudo apt-get build-dep firefox
<Koolaid> i think ive messed up in my dns config some where
<Gaming4JC> SVN= "Subversion (Version Control for Source Code)". Is there one from Ubuntu? :)
<dasy2k1> noldon: if you bois is set accordingly any bootable cd inserted will boot before it even gets to grub
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: it was the same on Windows, i meant to say
<alraune> noldon: I never tried, but should work
<Kitu> BN
<Shpook> Whenever I close my laptop lid, it disconnects from my wireless a few minutes later. Is there a way to change this?
<samrose> unop: thanks, will not work with present apphttp://mapnik.org/ but will work with other stuff I am sure
<Koolaid> can u pm me samrose?
<hagus> pv|l helped me a lot over the last couple of evenings.
<hagus> I now have my Vista and Ubuntu back.
<noldon> i know i have my bios set to boot from hdd 1st and then from cd/dvd bur cuz of grub he dosnt check if i have a bootable cd
<Pici> Gaming4JC: The package name is subversion
<samrose> Koolaid: I am going to leave pc soon, so you may want to post question here
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: Where is the PAL-G option?
<dasy2k1> Shpook:  sounds like your powersaving setting turn off wireless when you suspend (close the lid)
<unop> samrose, installing all libraries possible would be extremely ineffecient -- if you are building something exotic, examine their requirements .. ususally the source folder has a README / INSTALL file that dictates what libraries need installing
<noldon> maybe i should set to boot from cd firts and then hdd
<bobbyd_> Shpook: is the laptop going into suspend
<noldon> first
<Gaming4JC> Pici: I found that, but I'm also looking for a good GUI
<samrose> unop: that makes sense
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: there is no pal-g option. it never appeared, not even the ntsc line, nothing
<alraune> noldon: I never tried, but should work, you would have to add a line to menu.lst
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: and wherever i add it, things mess up
<dasy2k1> noldon: if you set it to boot from cd first then it will try that, if there is no bootable cd it will boot from HD and load grub
<Gaming4JC> I may have found something... bzr is a svn GUI :)
<noldon> ok
<kooldude> does anyone wan't to chat via ekiga?
 * dasy2k1 has left his microphone in the attic
<Shpook> dasy2k1, bobbyd_: That's what I was thinking, but it's not going into suspend, just blank screen.
<noldon> well but it would be kinda cool to edit menu.lst so i could make the choise in grub
<bobbyd_> dasy2k1: is probably right then, I don't know how to sort it out though
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: back up your file, then try adding it to the Device section (Videocard0), might also try adding Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"
<Shpook> Me neither. :-) Thank you though.
<pteeb> anyone else open up facebook and the font is all wacked up? i installed msttcorefont package, even tahoma font
<DarkAudit> what the bleep am I doing wrong here with apt-build? It *looks* like dpkg set it up correctly, but when I do sudo apt-build install package, the package that just got built is ignored in favor of the regular repository version. What did I miss here??
<linuxkrn> Soul_Sample: check the nvidia readme for complete list of options.
<Shpook> I made sure my power settings only blank the screen when I close the lid. I don't see an option anywhere for disabling wireless on lid close, but that just in the GUI. I'm sure there's a way behind the scens.
<Shpook> scenes*
<ffffffffffffffff>  	/msg LeGeND|NeWS|107 XDCC SEND #30
<unop> DarkAudit, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-build.en.html
<Soul_Sample> linuxkrn: ok, just to be sure, once again - where do i add what?
<up_the_irons> unop: i've tried Evolution and Thunderbird/Lightning, neither will connect w/o errors to my calendar server, even though i give 'em the same URL that iCal (on OS X) has
<Kenny> where is the area for tablet support ?
<pteeb> anyone else open up facebook in firefox and the font is all wacked up? i installed msttcorefont package, even tahoma font. also lucida grande
<Pici> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alraune> noldon: easiest way : maybe i should set to boot from cd firts and then hdd, put in cd or not
<Cale> Which package do I install to get a non-beta 3.0 firefox?
<alraune> noldon: easiest way : maybe i should set to boot from cd firts and then hdd, put in cd or not
<unop> !firefox3 | Cale
<ubottu> Cale: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<alraune> cale : apt-get install firefox
<noldon> yeah it probebly is! but that isnt as fun  :P
<debCarlos> Hey! Have anyone here tried Jabber? Is it good?
<Palace_Chan> i deleted my linux partition and now i cant boot...i get grub loading.. grub error 17, im on an ubuntu live cd right now, how can i use ms-sys to fix that ?
<DarkAudit> unop: that's not the problem. It's after the package is built and ready to install. It's installing from the wrong place.
<MattJ> debCarlos: Very good :)
<alraune> noldon : shall we try ?
<MattJ> debCarlos: Join ##jabber if you like
<unop> DarkAudit, your build process creates a .deb file ..  just do.   sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Palace_Chan> like, for partition 1 windows to just boot automatically
<linxeh> debCarlos: google talk is jabber
<debCarlos> Mattj: Thanks!
<linxeh> debCarlos: so lots of people use it
<unop> Palace_Chan, how do you expect to boot linux if the partition has been deleted?
<noldon> alraune, ?
<cdehaan> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could point me to a 'howto' on getting sound functioning in Ubuntu 8.04 Server LTS? Sound works out-of-the-box on 8.04 Standard, but I want the sound daemon on a Server install.
<Palace_Chan> unop i dont, but i would like windows to boot
<ansque> I have a little probem
<alraune> noldon : shall we try adding a line to menu.lst ?
<noldon> sure
<seraphin_> hey
<unop> Palace_Chan, please ask in #windows how to repair the MBR and boot record then
<seraphin_> i have a question
<andresj> hey are there any plans to make the default messenger in ubuntu (pidgin) have video chat support for windows live messenger and/or yahoo?
<Palace_Chan> unop alright
<DarkAudit> unop: but since my local folder is in sources.list, shouldn't apt-build go there to install the package it just built? Isn't that how apt-build install is supposed to work?
<linuxkrn> Palace_Chan: you're going to have to find a windows CD and do a fdisk /mbr or fixmbr
<seraphin_> how to prevent ubuntu from downloading/installing kernel updates?
<ansque> i Have a problem cause i want compilate rhythmbox 0.11.6 but when I make ./configure i see this: : http://wklej.org/id/4b1f99b920 ? Someone can help me?
<mbrigdan> is it possible to encrypt a file with an RSA key?
<alraune> noldon : open a terminal as root
<unop> DarkAudit, if you are using a local repository -- you must pin it at a higher priority so that packages from it are preferred over ones at the normal repository
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: not an ssh key, but using gpg keys yes
<unop> DarkAudit, I have no idea what apt-build is or does
<zeeeee> i'm trying to get online via wireless, i can "iwlist scan", but i can't seem to get a connection after entering "iwconfig wlan0 essid blah" - any hints?
<mbrigdan> linuxkrn: how do I generate a gpg key?
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: got a GUI?
<alraune> unop ?
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: if so, use NetworkManager
<unop> mbrigdan, you can use openssl to encrypt a file with RSA encryption -- see its manpage
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, i have kubuntu
<unop> alraune, yes?
<linuxkrn> mbrigdan: gpg --gen-key
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, can i still use network manager?
<Shpook> zeeeee: try adding an x to the end of the ssid
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: Yep
<noldon> ok done
<alraune> unop : sry messed your name with another, sry
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: it should come by default, if not, just install it
<alraune> noldon ?
<unop> ansque, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, i can't install it because i have no internet :)
<ansque> 8.04
<ansque> unop: 8.04
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: to do it from the command line, you need to make sure the interface is up "ifconfig <interface> up" then get an ip address "dhclient <interface>"
<noldon> im in a terminal with root and had vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zeeeee> Shpook, nope, adding an x to the essid did not work... (dhclient still not getting anything)
<Palace_Chan> unop, if i just want xp to boot automatically (im giving my laptop away that's why) is this link still what im after ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<unop> ansque, try this command, then attempt to build again.   sudo aptitude install pkg-config; sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox
<Palace_Chan> think you gave it to me earlier
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, that's the thing, i can't get an ip address via dhclient
<alraune> noldon : backup menu-lst first
<Cale> Huh, I have the firefox package installed, and it appears to be 3.0.1 beta rather than 3.0 stable.
<Shpook> zeeeee: When you enter "iwconfig wlan0 essid blah" try changing "blah" to "blahx" Just add an x to the end of the network name.
<zeeeee> Shpook, yes that's what i just tried
<Shpook> zeeeee: Oh. Sorry, didn't look up before I hit enter. :-)
<alraune> noldon : close vi(m)
<upd> okey, one question, when i copy files from some mounted device on desktop files get changed icon to 'locked' what is that ? so if a want write in this files i must change permissions->access->read and write
<noldon> why?
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: are you sure you've got the right interface?
<unop> Palace_Chan, that won't work as grub needs a valid linux /boot partition to save changes relating to chain-loading for windows -- and since you don't have it, you need to either replace the bootloader at the MBR with the windows one or use another 3rd party bootloader -- support for both is beyond this channel
<ansque> unop: but in repo is Rhythmbox 0.10.5. I want version 0.10.6 and i have source and I want compilate this source
<alraune> noldon : type   : cp /boot/grub/menu.lst  /boot/grub/menu.lstgood
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, i think so.  i just see lo, eth0, wmaster0, and wlan0
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, i've been working with wlan0
<noldon> done that
<bobbyd_> do iwconfig on it's own and see which ones have wireless interfaces, just to check :)
<unop> ansque, this does not install rhythmbox, it only sets up the build environment so you can successfully build it
<linuxkrn> upd: copying from a CD/DVD ROM they will be read-only by default, so yes you have to change them.
<alraune> noldon : type   : gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, that's the only one with wireless interface
<ansque> unop: ok, i do what you said
<MTecknology> I have ubuntu iso's put into a cdshell iso. I can use "diskemu ubuntu.iso" to launch the iso. It looks like it's going to work ok, but then this happens. http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottestrunningviav2.png  I think what I need to do is make ubuntu look at the iso of itself instead of the cd drive itself. any ideas for how to do that?
<noldon> why gedit? i prefer vim
<zeeeee> noldon, vim ftw
<alraune> noldon : type   : vim  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noldon> ftw?
<zeeeee> noldon, for the win
<mbrigdan> what is a good program for encrypting files, using plain symmetric key encryption?
<unop> ansque, now, issue a make clean in the source directory.    make clean; ./configure; make ......
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: plug in a cable?
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, hah
<noldon> zeeeee, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology If you are trying to install then you are going to have an uphill battle.
<unop> mbrigdan, openssl (i already said so)
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, so i guess no more ideas
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<alraune> noldon : shall we go dialog for longer pastings ?
<upd> linuxkrn, can i change this to auto becouse i don't want all time change permissions
<noldon> ok
<MTecknology> Jack_Sparrow, actually - considering what i've been through - i don't think it can get much steeper
<mbrigdan> unop, openssl is for public/private keys, i'm looking for a program where it just protects the files with one key.
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: check you're in the right mode (managed) and that you have the right essid, encryption mode, encryption key, channel etc.
<linuxkrn> upd: it will copy the file, and permissions, from the source.  Your source on CD/DVD-ROM is always read-only.
<d0m1n0ez> How do I change the default www directory location, there is no "DocumentRoot 'blahblah'" in my apache2.conf file
<unop> mbrigdan, openssl does non public key encryption too
<orangefly> anyone know a reason that hardy would make a dell vostro keep restarting after install....nvidia 8600 video card, if it matters....
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology usb stick is easier
<unop> mbrigdan, man openssl
<WelshDragon> How can i kill a process is "killall -s KILL process" isn't killing it?
<unop> mbrigdan, http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/#encrypt-simple
<Guest17345> which is lighter on ram xubuntu or knoppix?
<mbrigdan> unop, thanks
<genii> xubuntu
<MTecknology> Jack_Sparrow, i want multiple versions of linux on one dvd - 4 ubuntu versions and 3 others
<Guest17345> thanks
<genii> Guest17345: xubuntu, since knoppix uses heavier KDE window manager
<Cale> The version which the firefox-3.0 package on my system tells me is "Version: 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1". I just want the "3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1" which was installed before the last update, is there a handy way to tell it I don't want the beta?
<clouder`grr> d0m1n0ez: apache2 uses config files for each site, check /etc/apache2/sites-available/default I think it is
<unop> WelshDragon, killall -9 process
<bobbyd_> d0m1n0ez: sites-available/default
<unop> WelshDragon, make sure you have the process name right tho
<Guest17345> i'm using xubuntu right now. its my favorite distro so far
<Weiss> why does it appear that linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic has moved from 'main' to 'universe' during a very recent apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27585/
<WelshDragon> unop, still doesn't work, process is still running.
<SPYderZ> someone pls help me. i installed firefox 2 together with firefox 3 because aptana is only working iwth ff2. so now if i want to launch either one, firefox sais that firefox is already running, but there is no firefox process. what do i do?
<unop> d0m1n0ez, clouder`grr, err .. sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available are not enabled .. the ones in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled are
<unop> WelshDragon, any errors returned by killall?
<d0m1n0ez> oh ok thanks I see the config file, I thought it was in apache2.conf
<WelshDragon> Nothing unop, just gives me terminal as if it has been killed, but it's still running.
<SPYderZ> anyone?
<unop> WelshDragon, use kill on the PID of the process then
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, i'm in the right mode, there's no encryption
<linuxkrn> udp: if you use the command line, you can override copy attributes with cp --no-preserve=mode
<zeeeee> bobbyd_, not sure how to check about the channel and stuff
<Guest17345> does anyone know how to change the startup defaults in xubuntu?
<WelshDragon> unop: same thing :(
<bobbyd_> zeeeee: dunno, it should just work out of the box, connect a cable and install network manager :)
<unop> WelshDragon, i assume you tried  kill -9 $PID
<unop> ?
<andresj> hey is there a way to make switching from compiz to metacity (to, say, play a 3d game), not send all my windows to desktop 1?
<SPYderZ> omeone pls help me. i installed firefox 2 together with firefox 3 because aptana is only working iwth ff2. so now if i want to launch either one, firefox sais that firefox is already running, but there is no firefox process. what do i do?
<WelshDragon> unop, Yup
<unop> WelshDragon,  are you the owner of this process? you might need to use sudo if not
<WelshDragon> I'm logged in as root unop
<unop> WelshDragon,  ok..   ps aux | grep -i $PID  # lets have a look at this
<linuxkrn> SPYderZ: you should setup a different profile for FF2/FF3 to use.
<SPYderZ> linuxkrn: how do i do that?
<kuhyoubical> has anyone read rute?
<linuxkrn> SPYderZ: firefox -ProfileManager
<debCarlos> SPYderZ: Werid, did you installed them normally (Without compiling) ?
<bobbyd_> andresj: you don't need to disable compiz to play 3d games, or at least I don't
<WelshDragon> unop, i got 3 lines outputted, one of them being that process, and 2 other processes aswell.
<SPYderZ> linuxkrn: thanks
<unop> WelshDragon, put them up on a pastebin
<ansque> unop: what i should install if he want glib-2.0?
<SPYderZ> and how do i automaticly start it with the profile?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbyd_ Most people do if they want good performance
<linuxkrn> SPYderZ: you're welcome
<linuxkrn> SPYderZ: firefox -P <your profile name>
<WelshDragon> kk
<SPYderZ> thanks
<andresj> bobbyd_: 1) what Jack_Sparrow said 2) compiz reverts fullscreen games such as sauerbraten to 1024x768 windows, for an unknown reason
<troythetechguy> I'm doing a clean install of 8.04, and want a /, /home, swap, and another partition for trying future releases.  How big should I make my partitions?
<unop> ansque, look for packages named like this  glib.*-dev    aptitude search glib.*-dev
<andresj> i mean, in my system
<WelshDragon> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27588/
<andresj> troythetechguy: depends on how much do u have available :)
<unop> ansque, and you should find   libglib2.0-dev  listed there (the one you want)
<debCarlos> troythetechguy: How much diskpace do you have?
<troythetechguy> andresj: Sorry, I forgot that information.  I have a 160GB drive.
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i just launched mysql and got "InnoDB: unable to lock ./ibdata1, error:11" what do i do?
<unop> WelshDragon, i see you tried using fuser to kill the process that has the socket on port 2711 open .. has that process actually been killed?
<unop> WelshDragon, netstat -antp | grep 2711
<unop> WelshDragon, again, sudo as needed
<debCarlos> troythetechguy: So, you should make a / of 30-40 GB, a swap with 2 GB and give all the remaining to /home
<Guest17345> does anyone know how to change the startup defaults in xubuntu?
<WelshDragon> unop, So you want me to try killing the process that uses 2711 and then try killing fuser?
<andresj> troythetechguy: oh wow well to give you an idea i have a 200GB disk, my / is 90 GB, with 14.18 GB used. my /home is 50 GB with 14 GB used. and swap is supposed to be 1/2 of your physical RAM
<alraune> <troythetechguy> how much ram ?
<troythetechguy> ram = 1GB
<unop> WelshDragon, well, i'm hoping that fuser will exit once the other process has been terminated
<Guest17345> mine is 256
<andresj> troythetechguy: although i made 2x times my RAM :P
<clouder`grr> is there a new rule of thumb for swap?  I read in a lot of old books it's 2x ram, but that's can't be true nowadays is it?
<alraune> <troythetechguy> 2 gig swap
<troythetechguy> Thanks all, that helps.  I want to crate 1 partition for use with future releases, do I assign a mount point to this partition?
<khsurati> Hey, guys I am new to linux and and need help with something.  Ubuntu's site led me to this. When I try playing dvd in VCL i get a "parental setting" message that wont let me continue.  VCL has no options for parental setting. So i am assuming now that it has something to do with ubuntu. has anyone encountered this?
<pYrO1v1aniac> Every so often, my system will freeze (regular intervals) entirely, the mouse will not move, audio systems crawl, flanging, video stops altogether, only for about 4 seconds, then it goes back to normal. This is especially true when viewing in fullscreen. What could be the problem?
<unop> clouder`grr, 2x RAM  is still a good idea -- especially if you want to hibernate
<alraune> <troythetechguy> see debCarlos ,at least 10 gig root /
<andresj> troythetechguy: shouldnt be necessary if u will not use it right away :) then u can mount it on /mnt or /media/intrepid
<WelshDragon> unop, process killed but fuser is still running.
<gordon> does anyone no how to install wine doors on ubuntu 8.04
<troythetechguy> Good deal.  Thanks again.
<WelshDragon> And it still won't kill
<unop> WelshDragon, hmm, try killing fuser now
<Guest49700> does anyone no how to install wine doors on ubuntu 8.04
<marcia> #l2-a
<Guest49700> help me plz
#ubuntu 2008-07-16
<WelshDragon> unop, the 2nd line of output has gone from the pastebin, but the third was is still there. And it still fails to kill fuser.
<unop> WelshDragon, damn.    try this.   for i in 15 2 1 3 9; do kill -$i $(pidof fuser); done
<Guest49700> help me plz
<Guest49700> help me plz
<andresj> Guest49700: i should wait a bit at least to say that :)   what do u mean wine doors?
<WelshDragon> Still not killed it unop
<unop> WelshDragon, the third one is just the grep line you just used -- that's not a problem
<unop> WelshDragon,  what does this return?  jobs -l
<WelshDragon> Nothing
<andresj> oh i didnt know about wine doors how exciting :P
<foug> hello, are the pulse audio features enabled by default in 8.04?
<unop> WelshDragon, not sure what to do then.  why do you need this process killing?
<p00zer> Do you guys think reading Rute is a good starting point for learning ubuntu?
<WelshDragon> unop, my load averages are 8. And it's the only possible thing i could think that's causing them to be so high.
<MikeH> Good evening all
<unop> WelshDragon, it's probably not likely - you could ask about this in , #debian  #linux and #bash perhaps
<HappyHater> p00zer, what do you want to learn?
<pYrO1v1aniac> Does anybody know of a recovery program to take files from a broken windows installation? At the moment, my copy of ubuntu can't mount my windows partition because windows can't start up properly.
<WelshDragon> kk, will try unop, Thanks for your help :)
<MikeH> is there any way to stop linux caching to ram? I'm running Ubuntu in vmware, and have assigned it a healthy 1.5GB, but with the caching, it's stealing the ram away from the host os.
<p00zer> everything :)
<WalloO> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HappyHater> I'd say just use the OS for a while and get confortable with it
<unop> WelshDragon, just a though, since kill defaults to bash's builtin -- you could try the kill at /bin/kill
<acecase> What is a good web-based remote apache administration package?
<p00zer> writing / executing scripts
<meoblast001> >=( mysql angers me
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<debCarlos> troythetechguy: A small explain about... see, / is where the system and all software is installed, they don't take toooo much space, sooo / have should be smaller than /home because in /home you store all your data. Swap is just an helper ( ) that system uses for memory related operations like transfering, etc. it is recommended that you give to it  RAM X 2 of disk space...
<unop> WelshDragon, damn.    try this.   for i in 15 2 1 3 9; do $(which kill) -$i $(pidof fuser); done
<HappyHater> ah
<runemaste644> I think i've found a bug report tool bug. Whenever I try to open it, it displays an error saying it requires that i supply an --appname or --package argument
<WelshDragon> Still not luck unop :( heh, i'll try #linux :)
<HappyHater> yeah, then get a book/tutorial for whatever language you decide on learning
<Jack_Sparrow> p00zer Try /join #bash
<p00zer> is rute pretty much just learning how to use the terminal?
<foug> hello, are the pulse audio features enabled by default in 8.04 and how do i access them?
<troythetechguy> debCarlos: Thanks for the explanation, that helps.
<khsurati> can someone help me with this ﻿(06:58:03 PM) khsurati: Hey, guys I am new to linux and and need help with something.  Ubuntu's site led me to this. When I try playing dvd in VCL i get a "parental setting" message that wont let me continue.  VCL has no options for parental setting. So i am assuming now that it has something to do with ubuntu. has anyone encountered this?
<con-man> does anyone know how to make my porn download faster in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > con-man
<unop> p00zer, http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide
<ubottu> con-man, please see my private message
<Soulwarp> troll
<andresj> why i cant beleive how that guest couldn't install wine doors its so simple
<acecase> I need to find a good web-based apache administration package. Any suggestions?
<p00zer> thanks
<debCarlos> troythetechguy: yep, it's good to know some basics about the OS you're running
<Lunar_Lamp> acecase: webmin is a commonly used one, that does much more than just apache.
<WalloO> andresj: depending on your system languages or other variable, it can be impossible to install it correctely.
<Soul_Sample> twin view question - in windows i was able to have my whole screen on tv although i had a much higher resolution set on my monitor. windows "shrunk" the display to fit on the tv. but linux doesn't do it... can it do that?
<andresj> WalloO: oh really? I just installed the package and it worked straight away :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunar_Lamp webmin is a bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<foug> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<foug> i thought pulse audio came with 8.04 by default
<WalloO> Soul_Sample: you can display 1024*768 screens on your TV and computer screen at the same time. I have a nvidia xorg.conf set to do that
<Soul_Sample> WalloO: but i have an lcd monitor and everything below 1280 1024 doesn't look sharp
<WalloO> andresj: it never worked perfectely out of the box for me. So I avoid using it now
<andresj> WalloO: oh what problem did it say? just curious
<acecase> Lunar_Lamp: thank you
<WalloO> Soul_Sample: do you hacve nvidia or ati card?
<foug> how do i access pulse audio features/config?
<Soul_Sample> WalloO: nvidia
<WalloO> andresj: problem with the automatic install system, path, etc...
<Lunar_Lamp> acecase: check out Jack_Sparrow's comment earlier - I wasn't aware of it.
<andresj> oh ic ic
<Gnea> !firefox3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<meoblast001> does anyone know if icebb has an offiial channel?
<WalloO> Soul_Sample: have you tried to use nvidia proprietary drivers and nvidia-settings software (use sudo nvidia-settings)
<meoblast001> mysql is being a b!tch
<Gnea> but i want to install firefox 3 final for 7.10
<Gnea> !language | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<foug> sweet, do i have to type in caps to get help in this channel these days?
<meoblast001> Gnea: sorry my head hurts
<Soul_Sample> WalloO: i set up the whole thing this way, except for the PAL settings which i had to do by hand, but there is no stretch or any such option in nvidia-settings
<Gnea> meoblast001: it'll hurt more..
<meoblast001> Gnea: ive been banned from here for panicing and going insane
<Gnea> meoblast001: so show some respect.
<meoblast001> "IceBB encountered an error that prevents it from being able to continue. This error has been logged. Please contact an administrator at  if the problem persists. " how do i fix this.... i am the administrator
<WalloO> Soul_Sample: ha... In fact, I use it on my 1024x768 projector and standard old TV, and it worked without an issue, so I don't really know how to solve your systeM. I'm sorry
<foug> how do i access pulse audio features/config?
<con-man> !ot < con-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot < con-man
<Satsuki> salut all
<con-man> !ot | con-man
<ubottu> con-man, please see my private message
<WalloO> Satsuki: salut. Tu aimes les mangas?
<kosmo> #ubuntu-pl
<Satsuki> lol oui
<foug> ubottu: where else can i help besides this channel
<ubottu> foug: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meoblast001> i think im gonna have to contact myself cuz im the administrator
 * meoblast001 contacts himself
<WalloO> Satsuki: Satsuki c'est dans.... akira? je ne me rappelle plus en fait....
<Gnea> meoblast001: i don't see icebb in apt-cache search
<Satsuki> heu c'est dans plusieurs anime lol
<meoblast001> Gnea: exactly.... is this mysql messing up, or is there some IceBB channel i can go to?
<meoblast001> im getting PHP warnings
<Satsuki> perso j'ai retenu x de clamp et ichigo 100%
<Satsuki> lol
<meoblast001> "PHP Warning [2]: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/icebb/includes/database/mysql.db.php on line 429"
<foug> ...
<meoblast001> whats the apt command to install dependancies only?
<Gnea> meoblast001: i would take a look at the logs in /var/log/ first, and maybe see what the icebb site has to say about it
<foug> !chanlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanlist
<meoblast001> Gnea: what log... PHP, Mysql?
<ks3> meoblast001: Maybe you're MySQL connection info is wrong?
<afallenhope> I was wondering if anyone knows of any irish/gaelic "how to's". was looking to learn how to speak it. could find some software for Windows but not linux
<nickrud> meoblast001, dependencies only? when you install a package, it's dependencies are automatically installed ....
<foug> ubottu: how do i use pulse audio
<WalloO> Satsuki: X? X de X? X de Psychedelic Violence Crime of Visual Chock? What a name.... :)
<ubottu> foug: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> meoblast001: are you familiar with the 'grep' command?
<meoblast001> Gnea: hardly
<_Hot-logic_> вставил новую сетевую карту. как её найти?
<Satsuki> lol
<Gnea> meoblast001: i'm not surprised.  try this: grep -ir icebb /var/log/*
<meoblast001> nickrud: i want to install the dependancies of PHPBB without installing PHPBB
<Satsuki> non pas le groupe de visual kei xD
<afallenhope> _Hot-logic_, englisg only please
<nickrud> foug, padevchooser , paman, paprefs pavucontrol are the pulseaudio packages
<Satsuki> le manga "X" de CLAMP
<meoblast001> Gnea: no need to basically call me a retard
<nickrud> meoblast001, if phpbb is in the repos,  sudo apt-get build-dep phpbb
<foug> nickrud: right but it's listed as a feature of 8.04 and said it's enabled by default. Where do i customize it? My volume doesn't seem as loud after instaling 8.04
<Gnea> meoblast001: get over it and try the command.
<afallenhope> meoblast001, welcome to the channel that's pretty much what they do here
<frieze> this may be more of a networking question, but here goes: I have an ubuntu box that I'm using as a router (among other things). The ubuntu box, called jake, is running a local network on 192.168.2.0/24. On that network I attached a linksys wrt600n. The linksys router/wireless server is serving up the 192.168.4.0/24  on its "LAN" side and getting a reserved 192.168.2.10 address  on its "WAN" side from jake. I added a route to the 1
<afallenhope> Gnea, try to be nicer
<Satsuki> m'enfin je crois que le groupe a fait une musique pour l'ost
<WalloO> Satsuki: ben c'est X c'est le groupe qui a fait la chassons de la serie X.
<afallenhope> Satsuki, english only please.
<afallenhope> WalloO, please speak english this isn't internation support
<Satsuki> (yes! lol)
<frieze> to clarify, I can't reach the 192.168.4.x network from the 192.168.2.x network
<afallenhope> although I do understand french.. raised in Quebec... lol
<Gnea> !ru | _Hot-logic_
<ubottu> _Hot-logic_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<meoblast001> Gnea: too much output and its all unorgainzed
<Gnea> meoblast001: can you pastebin?
<meoblast001> Gnea: yeah i guess.... you'll have to give me a second i'm VNCing my server
<WalloO> Satsuki: anyway... A good thing for manga fan is to go to Japan... They are too crazy... But it's quite fun to go theire. Tokyo is a funny city. But it's hard since people speak mainly Japanese and not so much english... and you can't read enything, even restaurent menus... :)
<Gnea> meoblast001: no problem.
<nickrud> foug, install those packages, and  dpkg -L <pkgname> will tell you the executables. Most should show up in the menus
<m-c> Q: what is the most basic configuration I need to stream a Ogg audio file over the network?
<meoblast001> dang i accidently clicked the evolution thingy on my "quick select" or whatever the GNOME equivalent is
<meoblast001> Gnea: as much as i hate fedora, this was one thing that was easier
<foug> nickrud: so, basically i have to install extra packages to customize pulse audio which is enabled by default in 8.04?
<meoblast001> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/d27127178
<nickrud> foug, yes. Some said it was that the tools were too rough, that they had poor interfaces. Others said there was no reason to customize it.
<nickrud> foug, all third hand opinion on my part
<oshu> hi all. My USB mouse freezes at random intervals once I'm at the desktop. I've tried booting with no apic, no acpi, etc. with the same result. Any ideas?
<foug> nickrud: where do i go to increase my volume? it';s not under "sound"
<HailandKill> Where do I tell samba what network interface to use.. I seem to remember it not being in smb.conf?
<WalloO> oshu: try disabling desktop effects just to see
<stopher> I'm having an issue with a computer not showing the screen properly on a 19" widescreen.  1280x768 stretched to fit teh monitor right now, but would like it to be 1440x900.  ATI drivers were installed but the GUI dooens't show an option for setting 1440x900.  The machine is at a friends but i have full SSH access at the moment.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Gnea> meoblast001: hrm, looks like you've been able to hit it with a web browser just fine. have you tried plugging the error message into google?
<oiaohm> Anyone know when Ubuntu is going to fix the supidity of telling users to restart computer just because X11 has updated.
<meoblast001> Gnea: yes..... i tried what it said
<SebNaitsabes> that's not stupidiity
<meoblast001> Gnea: last time i got an error like this.. it was because i didnt have php5-mysql
<SebNaitsabes> X11 is something major it's only the major stuff that needs a re boot unlike Windows
<meoblast001> i checked
<meoblast001> i have it
<unop> frieze, so, is ubuntu the router in question now, sounds to me like the linksys thing is the router as it connects those two subnets up ?
<Cale> SebNaitsabes: Why not just restart X?
<SebNaitsabes> Cale:  good point
<oshu> WalloO: is that a common problem with it? I am not at that computer right now
<nickrud> foug, I'm no expert. Mine works well, so I've had no reason to mess with it much. I would try running pavucontrol , and paman , and paprefs. apt-cache show <each of those> tells you what they are
<Gnea> meoblast001: hrm, it could've been asking for a certain version (the package manager can be picky like that at times)
<meoblast001> Gnea: time to open synaptic =(
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the command for the codecs for the browsers to run youtube and such?
<meoblast001> Gnea: dang it... now weather
<frieze> unop: sorta...the ubuntu box has 192.168.2.1 and runs that network. the linksys has 192
<foug> nickrud: AHHHH YES! pavucontrol is what i was looking for. Now my music is back to being loud, thank you very much man
<frieze> .168.4.1 and runs that one. its the internetworking that's vexing me
<WalloO> oshu: with desktop effects, when your CPU is overloaded, it may slow down mouse reactivity. I got it with my Athlon 2500+. Thios problem disapeared with my quad core Q6600.
<unop> frieze, so what connects the ubuntu machine to the linksys router?
<wuxia> nvidia 3d acceleration used to work fo rme; now, i am using xinerama, and i get crap for glxgears (200fps, instead of 2k fps) ... does xinerama kill nvidia 3d accelera5tion?
<unop> frieze, and what network is that connection on? 192.168.2.0/24 ?
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, is there a way to "refresh" the dns configuration so it'd recognize changes in /etc/resolv.conf?
<WalloO> wuxia: with nvidia card use twinview and not xinerama
<WalloO> !twinview | wuxia
<ubottu> wuxia: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<frieze> the ubuntu router is plugged into a switch that is plugged into the "WAN" port on the linksys router. that side of the linksys router is getting the address 192.168.2.10
<oshu> WalloO: would that cause the mouse to completely stop working at that point? The effets seemed smooth to me, but I hadn't considered that.
<Beererde> hi. how do i set the resolution higher than 800x600?
<SebNaitsabes> frieze: an Ubuntu router hummmmmmmmmmm  there are better OS's you can use as a router :)  I mean OS's that are more specific for routers and firewalls
<nickrud> foug, thanks for the feedback, I'll know which to recommend now ;)
<SebNaitsabes> !resolution
<meoblast001> Gnea: should i just install every PHP and MySQL plugin known to man?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WalloO> oshu: for me during CPU high load the mouse blocks for a few seconds or fraction of seconds then continue working
<unop> frieze, so, can the linksys router ping jake and vice-versa?
<unop> frieze, and can hosts on 192.168.4.0 ping the linksys router?
<frieze> yes
<Gnea> meoblast001: not sure that'll work, but i suppose it couldn't hurt
<frieze> and jake can ping the linksys router
<unop> frieze, sounds to me like NAT is not enabled or not working on the linksys router
<frieze> on its 192.168.2.10 address
<unop> frieze, have you verified that NAT is in operation?
<erkanpulat> slm
<oshu> WalloO: ah okay.. Mine actually turns off completely from that point on. I'll try turning off effects though, thanks.
<erkanpulat> hı
<meoblast001> Gnea: im installing GUI mysql tools, they usually confront you with the problem immediately when opened
<WalloO> oshu: maybe it'S your X11 which freeze, not just the mouse
<meoblast001> forkbomb? O_o
<unop> frieze, some SOHO routers can do without NAT -- if your linksys router can do without it, try that too - make it operate as a simple router
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to "scale" my image on tv to see the whole screen, although my tv displays 1024x768 and my monitor 1280x1024?
<oshu> WalloO: nope, that's what is so strange; my USB keyboard keeps working, and my desktop isn't affected at all - just no mouse..
<brygee> would anyone want to guide a semi newbie through installing twonky media?
<brygee> twonky vision*
 * vanityvertigo is away: I'm busy
<meoblast001> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/dec89b1d
 * vanityvertigo is back (gone 00:00:06)
 * WalloO test
<frieze> unop: yeah, btu I need to keep the two subnets segregated. The reason I'm plugging another router into my ubuntu router is so I can give it a different address pool and filter its traffic
<Build-A-Bear> how do i delete these old ip/hostname matchups in samba?
 * vanityvertigo is away: I'm busy
<Build-A-Bear> everytime i try to connect by name with samba, is got a wrong ip associated with the hostmask
<nickrud> !away > vanityvertigo
<ubottu> vanityvertigo, please see my private message
<Gnea> meoblast001: and this occurs from what application?
<Build-A-Bear> must be a db in /var or something
<meoblast001> Gnea: MySQL Administrator
<unop> frieze, you can do all those without the need for NAT -- a router keeps subnets segregated, that's its job (or rather, it connects segregated subnets up)
<oiaohm> It is stupidty X11 can be restarted while linux is running.   Its stupid that Ubuntu makes users wait threw a full reboot when drop to console type a few commands can fix it.  No reboot required.   Ie they need to provide a better way.
<meoblast001> now that i think about it, i think that version of IceBB might have an error
<dante123> hey what is the best screen recorder app for ubuntu?
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu (hardy) to recognize my MTP mp3 player - lsusb says it's there, and mtp-detect sees it, but I can't get it to mount.
<unop> frieze, so NAT is in operation?
<meoblast001> dante123: none... the best one i can find crashes upon stopping
<nickrud> oiaohm, very true. You can do that anytime you're aware of the console way
<frieze> unop: yes, but I'd need to add another interface to my router to have it keep the traffic from two subnets apart then right?
<fantomas> Have problem with compiz. Cube doesn't work. Neverball works smooth, effects are ok, but Cube doesn't. Where could be the problem?
<Gnea> meoblast001: it's better to connect via the socket, if it's on the same system
<dante123> ﻿meoblast001 i just tried recordmydesktop and it works okay....but I hate command line
<frieze> unop: that is kinda my question. Traffic can go form the 4.x network to the 2.x network and beyond okay, the other way, not so much
<meoblast001> dante123: if it wasnt for the bugs... istanbul would be great... try it out.. maybe the bugs wont effect your system
<nickrud> fantomas, you enabled both cube and rotate cube in Advanced Desktop Settings?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>did you try to use adept gui, search for usb, install ?
<dante123> just tried it out on laptop...and it flashes and takes lousy video.  Will try on another pc
<unop> frieze,  this sounds like a NAT issue - are you saying a host on the 2.x network can browse shares and whatnot on a 4.x network, pings included?
<oiaohm> nickrud still normal users should not be forced threw the reboot.   Its a design flaw.
<dante123> ﻿meoblast001 ﻿just tried it out on laptop...and it flashes and takes lousy video.  Will try on another pc
<nickrud> oiaohm, what are you speaking of, accelerated video drivers? Or what?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>( Adept manager)
<meoblast001> Gnea: dante123: i have to leave... ill be back on later
<unop> frieze, if linksys's WAN side is on the 2.x network and the LAN side on the 4.x network -- i don't see the need to add another interface
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: no, I'll go install Adept manager and get back to you, thanks
<fantomas> nickrud: haha... +1 THANK YOU
<unop> frieze, if you want the 2.x network to access the 4.x network freely, NAT needs to be disabled on the linksys router
<stopher> How do I halt/stop X11 all together?
<glitsj16> dante123: recordmydesktop is in the repo's, also gtk-recordmydesktop (GTK frontend) or krecordmydesktop (KDE frontend)
<SebNaitsabes> stopher:  to run Gnome or KDE you need X running
<unop> stopher, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<SebNaitsabes> stopher:  but when logged out you can re start X
<nickrud> stopher, ctl-atl-f2, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. do your nvidia thing. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm to restart X
<stopher> i'm in terinal seb, so i don't need it :)
<SebNaitsabes> stopher:  you can re start or stop X and log back in again
<Gnea> stopher: ctrl-alt-backspace (it will restart on its own if the ?dm is still running tho)
<stopher> thanks :)
<oiaohm>  /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to "scale" my image on tv to see the whole screen, although my tv displays 1024x768 and my monitor 1280x1024?
<Gnea> stopher: which is nice, because it will re-read the xorg.conf :)
<oiaohm> Only reason to reboot Linux nickrud is a kernel replacement.  Catch is ubuntu is rebooting a lot more often than that.
<oiaohm> Or a major lockup.
<SebNaitsabes> or an update to HAL
<oiaohm> No HAL can be done without a reboot.
<unop> frieze, can i ask why you are using the linksys router anyway? can't you just use a switch and have your ubuntu box route between the 2.x and 4.x networks? that'd be much simpler, actually
<Gnea> oiaohm: it seems that people, transitioning from a wintendo environment, find the reboots comfortable and refreshing, for the time being
<oiaohm> This is the complete issue SebNaitsabes lot more reboots than there should be.
<nickrud> oiaohm, and libc6. hal yes, with some tweaking. I'm sure the motu's would appreciate help with the necessary infrastructure.
<oiaohm> There is only 2 resons for a complete reboot.
<SebNaitsabes> oiahm; Windows users are used to re booting for nearlly everything though oh  I put on program name goes here,  oh now I need to re boot
<oiaohm> There is a reason why Linux has run levels.
<Gnea> i say there's 3 reasons.
<oiaohm> In theory you can swap to a run level with nothing.
<nickrud> !ot | nickrud SebNaitsabes oiaohm Gnea (see you there)
<ubottu> nickrud SebNaitsabes oiaohm Gnea (see you there): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> oiaohm, a libc change might require a reboot - or close enough, restarting all services
<oiaohm> Then swap back to your correct run level restarting everything back up no reboot.
<Gnea> oiaohm: kernels, new hardware... and you forgot power outages :)
<oiaohm> libc no reboot
<Blaqlight> dump RUNLEVEL > /dev/null
<s3a> can i use virtualbox-ose to emulate a 64 bit operating system inside 64 bit ubuntu?
<oiaohm> At most restarting all services.
<SebNaitsabes> I think virutalbox has limted or no 64bit support at the moment
<nickrud> s3a, yes, or 64bit os inside 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit chip
<Gnea> nickrud: we are discussing how ubuntu operates, it's hardly off-topic.
<nickrud> Gnea, it's offtopic regarding support. I'm looking for you all in there ;)
<oiaohm> That can be upto 40 secounds extra unop
<s3a> actually i had problems in 32 bit wqith 64 cpu
<oiaohm> Doing a reboot.
<Gnea> nickrud: educating users to these facts is, in fact, supportive. ;)
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: what should I be looking for in the package list?
<s3a> nickrud: well i have the intel pentium 4 630 and i have 64 bit ubuntu and virtualbox-ose gives me a problem wen trying to boot alpha2 intrepid amd64
<nickrud> Gnea, it'll turn into a debate soon, that's why I'm trying to head it off
<pie[laptop]> whoah
<nickrud> s3a, ask about intrepid on #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> s3a, no telling what's wrong with that image
<Gnea> nickrud: i just want to make sure that we're in agreement here. the only debate will be what sort of PSU we all use, which, yes, I agree, that should be taken to the other channel.
<s3a> nickrud: "This Kernel requires an x86-64 CPU but only detected an i1586 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<frieze> unop: sorry, bathroom break
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>usb >search
<Ed54> hey guys. need help setting up a dial up connection
<SebNaitsabes> !dialup
<unop> oiaohm, i know of another one, you inadvertently disable sudo - which a lot of people seem to do in here :)
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<fantomas> What is the name of the compiz effect when you move mouse to upper right corner and all windows are shown? :)
<ASULutzy> fantomas: scale
<fantomas> ASULutzy: ty
<ASULutzy> fantomas: I believe
<frieze> unop: the devices on the 4.x network are part of my home automation system need to do wifi using only wep. which kinda blows. want to keep them nice and separated even if the host is compromised.
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: I did that, and there's a list of packages that contain the term "usb" in their description - is there a specific one you recommend, or should I just get one that looks relevant? (usbmount looks like it might be it)
<nickrud> s3a, truly, intrepid questions belong on #ubuntu-1.
<SebNaitsabes> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to "scale" my image on tv to see the whole screen, although my tv displays 1024x768 and my monitor 1280x1024?
<fantomas> ASULutzy: looks like it has another name. All 'scale' effects are turned on
<ASULutzy> fantomas: No, it's scale, you need to set the edge trigger
<SebNaitsabes> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<unop> frieze, well, in either case, if you want free access across those two subnets, you'll have to do away with NAT on the linksys box
<ASULutzy> fantomas: Go to bindings inside the scale plugin, and then change initiate window picker to topLeft, etc
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>I can mount various mp3 players an  have installed :
<fantomas> ASULutzy: sorry, you are right. Bindings are not set
<ASULutzy> fantomas: no problem ;)
<stopher> Next is, is there an apt command i can use that will flush X11 and reinstall it, getting rid of the changes i made? I'm getting "Out of Freq" on my monitor.  That' worse than what it was befoer! gah
<Ed54> if anyone can help me with dial-up setup, start a private chat
<joshual> hey folks, trying to delete a user completely when I try to delete the users home dir (/home/user/) I am unable to remove the subdirectory: .gvfs
<SebNaitsabes> !dialup |  Ed54
<ubottu> Ed54: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<unop> frieze, my belkin router can operate as an access point only -- my debian box does the routing - which was what i was getting at, using your ubuntu box as the sole router
<Flannel> joshual: Are you using sudo?
<nickrud> stopher, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will return you to a default config
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>libusb++01-4c2  (or so ) and..
<kdavid> hello is there a problem with sdhc cards and ubuntu?
<fantomas> ASULutzy: have you fixed the problen with iptables? :)
<SebNaitsabes> !sdhc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdhc
<wuxia> @src sequence_
<nickrud> joshual, mount | grep gvfs , see if it's still mounted
<wiijii> evening all
<ASULutzy> fantomas: Yea, it was something dumb ;) I flushed them and the default rule was to block all, but then when I restarted firestarter restored the old rules... Basically I forgot that I had installed firestarter a long time ago; that's where all those rules came from
<stopher> thanks nick
<joshual> nickrud: ok thx
<wiijii> I have a very strange problem with my logins, don't know if anyone can help
<SebNaitsabes> what's the problem?
<wiijii> Basically every time I su or login, I get an error saying 'Failed to add entry for user <username>'
<fantomas> ASULutzy: okay. Actually the most clear way to handle firewall rules which I found is using iptables-restore/save
<SebNaitsabes> !logon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logon
<SebNaitsabes> !login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login
<wiijii> google gives me very little, apart from samba errors. I've just been playing around with samba, which does not work at all with 8.04
<ASULutzy> wiijii: su? You're trying to login as root?
<Ed54> ubottu:  i did alll of the steps here  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html.  i'm having trouble with the commands for installing gnome-ppp
<ubottu> Ed54: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> !botabuse > SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes, please see my private message
<wiijii> well, I'm logged in as user, but trying to su to root
<wiijii> I can su and login. but I get that error
<wiijii> well, warning
<Jack_Sparrow> wiijii dont su to get root
<ASULutzy> wiijii: Well, by default there is no root password, and Ubuntu is all about using sudo, not su
 * vjoe bye
<kdavid> Let me rephrase the question Ubuntu has no problem reading a CF card but when it come to a sd high capacity card it does not read it does anyone know how to handle this?
<oc80z> !how do i get ubuntu to hibernate and recover on notebook
<ubottu> oc80z: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASULutzy> wiijii: Hence by default in /etc/shadow the root password hash doesn't exist
<MatBoy> mhh, this is not cool, when I close my lid, my screen always locks on black
<MatBoy> :S
<SebNaitsabes> !hibernate
<wiijii> Yeah, I've set a root password though
<uzair> quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Ed54> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy Research your video card and hibernation
<GL-san> ok, question, if i can't open any windows to like /home/ or /media/, what's wrong here?
<Ed54> i followed all the steps here, but i can't install gnome-ppp
<joshual> nickrud
<wiijii> It's as if when I login as any user, or su to root, samba is trying to set the password for that user, and hence giving the 'failed to add entry' message
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: did that already, can't find it, gutsy didn't had the problem before
<joshual> mount | grep gvfs
<joshual> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/joshual/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=joshual)
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>fxload and usbutils(!)
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy What video card
<MikeH> Does anyone know of a solution to double download speeds by means of two connections, without using adsl bonding? I understand it'd be two IP's, but isn't it possible that each connection sould download alternately, effectively providing double the speed?
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: 855GM
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: alright, I'll get those three and get back to you, thanks so much!
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy intel
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>if this doesn't work, I would try usbmount afterwards, too
<GL-san> ok, question, if i can't open any windows to like /home/ or /media/, what's wrong here? also, most applications fail to start
<bob3213243> jack_sparrow okay I added the repo's with "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" and I then tried to find it in a package man but to no success so I did in term "sudo apt-get install skype" and still no success. do you know where I am going wrong?
<unop> MikeH, this should be asked about in #networking -- the implementation of any suggestions then asked in here
<Beererde> hi. i have a matrox mga card, the driver was installed automatically, but the xorg.conf was not altered. is tehre an option to do it automatically?
<evil_tech> i have a software raid question? if i reinstall ubuntu will it see my raid?
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<SebNaitsabes> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wiijii> uh oh
<wiijii> Reinstalled samba, which now fails to start
<wiijii> Oh dear
<SebNaitsabes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<joshual> nickrud: does that mean anything to you?
<wiijii> Nothing has changed since I last installed it... wth
<maad> hi
<s3a> Ed54: do u have a pci hsf modem?
<maad> can someone help me with grub?
<Palace_Chan> i just used ms-sys to write to my master boot record from an ubuntu livecd, should i just shut down and the changes wont revert ?
<Ed54> s3a, no, pctel
<Palace_Chan> maad im having HARDCORE grub trouble
<_jdd_> maad: what's the problem?
<Jordan_U> maad, Ask your question and if anyone can help they will
<SebNaitsabes> what's ms-sys?
<Simotempler> Download speed  	 2621 Kbps (socket test)
<Simotempler> Upload speed 	 331 Kbps (socket test)
<Simotempler> Quality of service 	 99 %
<Simotempler> Maximum delay 	 8 ms
<Simotempler> Round trip time 	 19 ms
<FloodBot1> Simotempler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simotempler> Upstream jitter 	 0.9 ms
<nickrud> joshual, what, if you posted something I didn't see it
<unop> MikeH, you can use iptables in a round-robin fashion -- but any tcp connections between end-points will only use one line until the session terminates
<joshual> nickrud: I'll post again:
<nickrud> joshual, ah, I found it
<Simotempler> sorry
<Jordan_U> SebNaitsabes, It's a tool for installing a windows bootloader
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes its a program to write to the MBR since im fighting off grub error 17 during boot
<joshual> oh ok
<SebNaitsabes> ah yes Grub issues
<SebNaitsabes> common that
<Simotempler> 3meg
<SebNaitsabes> ,but fixable
<Drk_Guy> I've read something about installing a custom architecture kernel, is that still functional?
<nickrud> joshual,   sudo umount /home/joshual/.gvfs , then you can remove the user
<Blaqlight> Simotempler, what did you use to get that information?
<SebNaitsabes> !Grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<maad> I have 2 HD's (SATA), first one is for XP (4 partitions) and has GRUB installed, second is for vista and linux, I just installed 8.04 from livecd but I get error 17 after reboot
<lolo5756> join /#ubuntu-fr
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes i deleted my linux partition and grub wont let me boot at all..so i was hoping through a livecd to use ms-sys to get windows to boot again
<MikeH> unop: I understand this, but things that use multiple connections, such as p2p stuff, would effectively be doubled?
<_jdd_> Palace_Chan: asus p4s333?
<Simotempler> an irish ISP tester which lists my ISP
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: ah yes
<Palace_Chan> i ran ms-sys -m dev/sda...wonder if i can just shut down now though and the changes i made wont revert
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:  you just have Windows on there?  and since Grub has been deleted except for the bit in the MBR you cannot boot
<lolo5756> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes exactly
<night> hellos all
<joshual> nickrud: awesome worked, but why was it mounting? it's not in fstab? I thought I removed gmailfs ... if not is there anything I need to do so I have removed it all?
<night> im back
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: that's pretty easy to sort out so you can boot Windows again, however before I tell you how :)  why did you get rid of Linux?
<Simotempler> Blaqlight is that good enough for a 3Mb internet connection
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes i just wrote to the master boot record from a livecd, i hope all i have to do now is shut down
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes because im changing laptops and im giving that one to my mom
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes she is not a linux user
<MasterShrek> k so im running ubuntu server (8.04.1) and i have a 6tb raid tower attached to the server, i cannot format the entire drive since its too big, but apparently i can use it using parted, the problem is that parted crashes with every command i give it, here is a sample output which should have just printed the partition table: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27604/
<Blaqlight> Simotempler, seems like it
<kosmo> #ubuntu-pl
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: well depending on what she uses her computer for,  it could be a good idea to have Ubuntu.  anyway what has happended is since you have deleted the Linxu parittoin
<nickrud> joshual, that's part of the gnome virtual file system, I haven't actually learned much more about it than it's name, it mounts there, and is supposed to clear up some race conditions and allow for more elegant usage of the file manager.
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes the one im on right now has hardy, but i have to return my old laptop to "as new"
<MasterShrek> anyone have any leads? :)
<unop> MikeH, bandwidth is doubled yes, speed depends on the line used per connection -- but, yes, things that use multiple connections will be allocated either of the lines to use and that's almost random
<Simotempler> 2621 should it not be about 3000
<Simotempler> or have i calculated wrong
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:  since you deleted Linux  bye bye went the /boot/media/grub folder stuff
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: I'm still not entirely sure what I'm doing, I don't see any change in how it's behaving
<Simotempler> Bits bytes
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:  also Grub for Windows I expect has a partition number that well does not exist anymore hence why that won't boot
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes so during grub loading i just get grub error 17 and stuck
<unop> Palace_Chan, do you have a windows disk?
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:  you deleted part of Grub
<evil_tech> if i reinstall my ubuntu is there a way to make it see my software raid and use it again?
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:  however it will still leave what's on the MBR.
<suselin> master_of_master, smaller partitions
<MikeH> unop: Is there no way of setting priority? Such as to use one connection, until saturated, then start using the secondary connection? The reason being, I'm moving, pretty much opposite to my office, It'd be nice to take advantage of two available connections.
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: if you have a Windows CD.  you can  let Windows fix it's bootloader like that
<SebNaitsabes> Place_Chan:  yes the Windows CD can go over what's left of Grub on the MBR.  and then it will only boot Windows
<MikeH> unop: However, I'd like to use my fixed connection primarily, for various reasons of reliability, and speed.
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes right but i didnt (only a system cd with two recovery cd's that wont prompt me for anythng, just reformat partition 1 and reinstall xp)
<kdavid> Is there a solution for remedying ubuntu from not recognizing a sd high capacity card?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>try sudo apt-get install usbmount
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: you can re install XP.  or just let it fix the bootloade from the CD
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: but yes re installing XP will make Grub go completly bye bye
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: already done
<suselin> safe mode f8
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>what manufacturer is the mp3 from ?
<unop> MikeH, not with iptables and round-robin no .. you might like to ask about this in #networking and ##linux
<Jordan_U> kdavid, Is it a built in reader or external USB reader?
<RussianPhysicsGu> it's a Creative Zen Nomad, I can give you the lsusb info if you want
<MikeH> unop: Ok, thanks
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes though i did that with system cd and two recov cd's and while it reformatted away partition 1 and set up xp there..no prompts for fixmrb or anything, no fix
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: ^^^
<Shaba1> Hey anyone have any idea on how to get a web cam connected to a java video chat site.
<suselin> Palace_Chan,  safe mode f8
<dli> how do I enable compiz in hardy
<lolo5756> #ubuntu-fr/join
<Shaba1> I have downloaded camorama so I can use the webcam in MY computer
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>lsusb ...
<Shaba1> it shows up on my screen
<kdavid> Jordan it is a built in read and I have a external one too
<Blaqlight> lolo5756, type /join #ubuntu-fr
<maad> anyone can msg me about that error 17?
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: Bus 005 Device 014: ID 041e:4128 Creative Technology, Ltd NOMAD Jukebox Zen Xtra (mtp)
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes i used an ubuntu livecd though and ran "ms-sys -m /dev/sda" which said "windows 2000/xp/2003 master boot record written successfully to dev/sda" whatever that means
<Shaba1> but when I go to a java cam site I can view others cams but not my own
<Jordan_U> kdavid, Does the external one work?
<kdavid> yes it accepts CF cards fine
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:   Do you have an XP CD?
<sylvisj> Hello all, looking for help with a GeForce 9500M GS. I'm only getting around 5k FPS In GLXGEARS, which is way under what I should be getting afaik. The version string in glxinfo sas 169.12, so I'm guessing my card shouldn't really even be supported. Someone mind pointing me either to a good howto for the correct drivers or correcting me if I'm wrong?
<Jordan_U> kdavid, With Ubuntu I mean
<jlivni> i am not sure if this is the right place to ask, but i am wondering a good tool to copy over many (hundreds of thousands) of small files from one machine to another
<jlivni> where machine B already has a good subset of the files - I just want to copy over the missing ones
<kdavid> Yes it accepts the cf in ubuntu fine
<jlivni> it seems like rsync will take a bit too long to create the initial filelist
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: lsusb is just the command that lists all usb devices attached. That's the issue: it sees that it's there, but I can't get it to mount
<jlivni> scp has no option to not copy over existing files ... (which would be ok, but seems like waste of bandwidth) .... any ideas?
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes does that mean my MBR is ok now ?
<maad> damn it, help me :)
<kdavid> but not the sdhc card
<Jordan_U> sylvisj, What is the output of "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:  it means it has tryed to do smoethign, but if you still got Grub when you turn the computer or re boot, well then that didn't work
<kdavid> 4gig card
<bastid_raZor> sylvisj; with a nVidia 7600GT i'm getting 6500FPS average
<Flannel> jlivni: use sftp instead?
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes ugh i HOPE it works because the livecd is SLOW and i have to donwload, make, and install ms-sys and for that i need to install build-essential and gettext packages
<jlivni> Flannel: hmm ... not a bad idea.  i assume i can do a nice recursive mput with that
<Palace_Chan> so its a big hassle
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan:  Have you got an XP CD?
<Jordan_U> Palace_Chan, You don't need to compile ms-sys, it's available in the repos
<sylvisj> Jordan_U: yes on direct rendering
<evil_tech> Recovery Console, fixmbr, fixboot
<sylvisj> bastid_raZor: I know. My 8800GTS gets well over 14k fps.
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes no, only a "system cd" with two recovery cd's that prompt me for nothing and just reformat my first partition and reinstall xp there
<maad> help with error 17 from grub, anyone?
<Palace_Chan> Jordan_U i tried it in synaptic and sudo apt-get under ms-sys and found nothing
<bastid_raZor> sylvisj; ahh, kinda makes me sad now. i thought i was doing well  :}
<Palace_Chan> maad im working with error 17 now, how;d you get it ?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>sudo apt-get install gnomad2
<SebNaitsabes> Palce_Chan: do what these guys are saying then
<sylvisj> bastid_raZor: :P mobile cards tend to be pretty slow, but there's no reason a geforce 9 series mobile would be slower than a 7 series mobile
<maad> Palace_Chan: can i msg you?
<sylvisj> I suppose I'll be either waiting for Jordan_U to return, or osmeone else who knows their drivers to help me.
<kdavid> jordan did you leave?
<Palace_Chan> evil_tech how do i get to the recovery console ?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>then sudo vi /etc/hotplug/usb/nomadjukebox.usermap.
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: OH, there's a package for nomads! awesome!
<SebNaitsabes> maad: he can't help you
<evil_tech> Palace_Chan: you need an XP install disc
<sylvisj> kdavid, if jordan left, how is he supposed to answer?
<Palace_Chan> evil_tech with my recovery cd's i am never prompted
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: have you got a i386 folder in the XP partition?
<Palace_Chan> maad i have not fixed this problem myself
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes i do
<maad> SebNaitsabes: how do you know?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>add : # nomad
<kdavid> good point
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes what abou tthat i386 folder ?
<kdavid> he was helping me but split
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: well you should be able to make an XP install disc  out of that folder, but  if the slightest thing goes wrong it wont work.  also it's a bit compacted, but there is that tutorail uhmmmm I could find link, but
<pokemon1571> Hello everyone, I am having issue with my wireless card on my laptop while running Ubuntu, there is no linux  driver I found the windows driver and installed it using that program that lets you use Windows drivers.  It says that the wireless card is there, but I can't edit my wireless settings.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless card is a Realtek RTL8187B.  Please help me!
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes tell you what, ill try rebooting to see if my ms-sys thing worked
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<dli> how do I enable compiz in xubuntu-desktop?
<neal_> i just installed xbuntu 8.04 and have some issues with evolution and the gnome-keyring...gnome-keyring keeps running away with the cpu until i exit evolution
<neal_> anyone having this problem
<Ed54> hey, i need help with installing gnome-ppp
<suselin> Palace_Chan,  system cd has xp on or it would not try to install xp at boot hit f8 to get safe mode the fixmbr or fixboot
<genii> Ed54: Getting winmodems to work under linux is usually a pain in the arse. The problem is not gnome-ppp but the model of your modem (PCTel)
<SebNaitsabes> !winmodems
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winmodems
<evil_tech> Palace_Chan: if you have another computer you can make a XP disc using Nlite with the I386 folder
<evil_tech> probably better off finding someone with a real xp install disc though
<glitsj16> dli: do you have all compiz related packages installed ? if so, run "compiz --replace &" from terminal to see if it works, after that you can add that command to the autostarted apps section ..
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>hard to figure out next line in vi , example is :# Creative Zen Stone
<alraune> nomadjukebox 0x0003 0x041e 0x4154 0x0000 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00000000
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: that ﻿sudo vi /etc/hotplug/usb/nomadjukebox.usermap command just gives me a blank terminal screen with a bunch of tildes (~)
<Ed54> i type sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp and i get an error doulcn't find package gnome-ppp
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>at the end of it we have to put the correct identifier for your device...
<Ed54> wvdial doesn't work either
<SebNaitsabes> !info gnome-ppp
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>hard to figure out next line in vi , example is :# Creative Zen Stone
<ubottu> gnome-ppp (source: gnome-ppp): modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<dli> glitsj16, thanks:( I thought it would be auto, after I enabled composite and aiglx in xorg.conf
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>nomadjukebox 0x0003 0x041e 0x4154 0x0000 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00000000
<RaceCondition> I used dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config to enable antialiased rendering on fonts on my Ubuntu Server 8.04 machine.. is this supposed to take effect any time fonts are rendered using freetype?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>last line is an example, yours is different, lsusb doesnt give full information
<glitsj16> dli: not that i know off in xubuntu no, easily fixed though, adding the command takes 2 seconds :)
<glitsj16> dli: does it work ?
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: alright, it's just a matter of figuring out how to configure gnomad2, I think i can figure it out from here
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: thanks so much for your help!
<pokemon1571>  Hello everyone, I am having issue with my wireless card on my laptop while running Ubuntu, there is no linux  driver I found the windows driver and installed it using that program that lets you use Windows drivers.  It says that the wireless card is there, but I can't edit my wireless settings.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless card is a Realtek RTL8187B.  Please help me!
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes it worked !
<dli> glitsj16, gnome-2.22 auto-detects aiglx/composite, could be a trouble though, if you don't want compiz
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>you can try with the example, save n close vi, replug mp3...humm
<SebNaitsabes> Palce_Chan: so you got the Windows boot loader back?
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes i hope its permanent because i spent ALL DAY on this
<Palace_Chan> SebNaitsabes apparently, i just rebooted and it booted xp just fine
<nolo> Hi, all.  I need your help regarding my beloved ubuntu installation.  It doesn't boot anymore. When I enter in grub, it just goes to an never ending splash screen loop. I know I can just reintsall Ubuntu, but I also want to know how to troubleshoot it! Thank you
<SebNaitsabes> Palce_Chan: well yes how it works is some of Grub will be left in the MBR.  and then you need another bootloader to go over the MBR one that also will boot Windows
<genii> Ed54: Enable universe repository and do sudo apt-get update to be able for it to then find gnome-ppp. But you might want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel as to why this could be an exercise in futility with the PCTel modems
<dli> glitsj16, I'm trying compiz on EEE-PC, quite fun
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>another possibility:http://perbu.livejournal.com/2012.html
<djhash> how can I pipe ascii to serial port in terminal. eg. "cat text.txt|<serialport0>
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: awesome. I think I actually just got it working with gnomad
<glitsj16> dli: don't go overboard with the settings though, compiz can hog you down, but it sure is great indeed ;)
<SebNaitsabes> Palace_Chan: should be pernament yes
<_jdd_> djhash: cat text > /dev/serialdevice i think
<nolo> Anyone please? How can I troubleshoot my ubuntu.  Where do I start?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>does it mount now ?
<djhash> _jdd_: thanx.. i think it worked.. gotta try it later..
<_jdd_> np
<genii> nolo: First thing to decide is what is the problem which needs troubleshooting :)
<nolo> Ow, I'm sorry.  My message might have been truncated. This is what I asked earlier:
<nolo> Hi, all.  I need your help regarding my beloved ubuntu installation.  It doesn't boot anymore. When I enter in grub, it just goes to an never ending splash screen loop. I know I can just reintsall Ubuntu, but I also want to know how to troubleshoot it! Thank you
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: well, gnomad recognizes its presence, and now it's just a matter of fiddling with that til it works
<sparr> how can i tell i my computer recognizes that there is a CD/DVD in the drive?
<RussianPhysicsGu> alraune: I should be fine from here, thanks again.
<kosmo> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ4MauvhRxM&NR=1 hahaha
<Palace_Chan> maad i can TRY to help if u want, IM me if u wish
<cdehaan> Hello all! how can I install a local .deb but use repositories to match dependencies?
<SebNaitsabes> maad: what's your problem?
<alraune> <RussianPhysicsGu>:)
<mbrigdan> what command would I use to create an ssh tunnel to the gmail pop server (pop.gmail.com) ?
<Blaqlight> does anyone actually use LaTeX?
<BlazeCamilo> bem vindo ao mundo UBUNTU
<BlazeCamilo> kkkkk
<mbrigdan> nvm, just realized that I can't do that
<wols> BlazeCamilo: english OBLY
<wols> *ONLY
<BlazeCamilo> puta nacionalismo
<maad> grub spits out error 17 and nothing more at boot
<BlazeCamilo> fala em portugues
<pen> anyone here know anything about awesome wm?
<maad> just after fresh install
<SebNaitsabes> maad: can you boot into anything?
<BlazeCamilo> suck!
<maad> nope
<SebNaitsabes> maad: so your on another computer now?
<maad> Loading grub...... \n error 17
<maad> and hangs
<Blaqlight> awesome wm = gnome
<Palace_Chan> maybe he'll have to use a livecd
<maad> i've booted livecd
<glitsj16> cdehaan: try dropping your .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives ..
<SebNaitsabes> maad: I guess Grub is detecting the partitions wrong
<sparr> When I insert a blank DVD+R i get the KDE "what do you want to do" dialog.  When I insert a movie DVD, nothing happens, i cannot see any way to tell that the computer even recognizes that there is a disc inserted.  help?
<SebNaitsabes> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Palace_Chan> maad if it was during an install (different from my problem) i might have a link that helps (it was given to me earlier)
<sparr> SebNaitsabes: gee, thanks
<sparr> looks like im going to get banned for berating someone over misuing !keywords again
<maad> SebNaitsabes: yes, probably it is, but menu.lst looks good
<Palace_Chan> maad maybe this (which messes with grub config) can be of help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<angah> hi..still have problem with my wireless..already install madwifi but dunno how to run madwifi
<nolo> hi, I found something.  When I boot to my ubuntu removing "quiet". I stops on waiting for "Waiting for root device"
<SebNaitsabes> sparr: well I had something else to say regarding your issue, but if your going to be like that
<sparr> SebNaitsabes: in what way was information on decoding DVD video supposed to be helpful when I cannot access the disc?
<maad> Palace_Chan: thanks, but I already know how to edit and install grub using livecd
<Palace_Chan> maad ok
<glitsj16> sparr: do you have cd/dvd entrees in your /etc/fstab ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt > BlazeCamilo
<ubottu> BlazeCamilo, please see my private message
<Gothfunc-> hi.  when installing an ldap client, is installing ldap-auth-client all i need to do? i fill in the details, reboot and get "failed to bind to ldap server" "can't contact ldap server" on boot.  i put the uri in as ldap://<ip>:<port>/ and i can telnet to the ldap server fine
<sparr> every time i ask a question here someone spouts a !blah and then gets mad when i tell them the factoid was notably unhelpful
<sparr> glitsj16: yes, one, /dev/hdb as /media/cdrom0
<cube> right now i have 2 monitors hooked up but how do i switch from cloned to extended desktop?
<SebNaitsabes> sparr: well at least someone was trying to help, and you should be thankful even if there help was useless
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > sparr
<ubottu> sparr, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> sparr: that !dvd trigger actually is useful for playing an encrypted DVD iirc. It links to how to add medibuntu to your sources to get libcssdvd2
<nolo> I'm sorry, it doesnt say Waiting for root device. Its saying "waiting for root file system".  How can I fix this problem? anyone please?  Is there a channel that I can go to for someone to help me?  If yes, please say what channel it is.  Thank you so much
<vices> I just installed a windows driver for my ethernet card using ndiswrapper, how do I tell if it was successful?
<alraune> nolo: what your prob ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nolo Did you add or change any drives around
<ASULutzy> sparr: Those triggers are there for a reason; the people that hang out in here all day week after week get tired of typing the same answer to a common question. It's rare to find a very unique issue ;)
<SebNaitsabes> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glitsj16> sparr: okay, so that's covered .. does the "eject" command work ?
<nownot> im trying to setup iptables for openvpn but its not working and driving me nuts, any help?
<SebNaitsabes> !openvpn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn
<SebNaitsabes> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<m1r> hello
<vices> SebNaitsabes: that isn't helpful
<nownot> SebNaitsabes: im well aware of iptables, but cant get them to work
<sparr> ASULutzy: yes, but people use them or non-common questions just because they recognize one word.  he saw "dvd" and jumped on it.  if i needed help that inappropriate i would have just asked google (and i did)
<maad> is it possible that /dev/sda isn't hd0 and/or /dev/sdb isn't hd1 at boot time?
<cdehaan> glitsj16: drop it there, then apt-get install packagenmae?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot man iptables
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: why would i man it?
<wols> maad: yes
<maad> wols: how can i check/fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> maad are you mixing sata and ide drives
<ASULutzy> sparr: Well, considering the trigger actually provided information pertinent to your problem, I'm going to have to say that he used the factoid trigger correctly and that you shouldn't have gotten snappy about it :)
<wols> maad: device.map
<SebNaitsabes> sparr: ah the beautey of the internets people like you
<wols> if that actually is the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot you would man it to figure out what you are doing wrong in steeing up your ports
<sparr> ASULutzy: i disagree
<glitsj16> cdehaan: question first, the .deb you want to drop there is in the ubuntu reposotories correct >?
<SebNaitsabes> sparr:  funny when they are Windows users since just say something bad about their OS and :d
<nownot> it worked flawlessly in fedora
<maad> Jack_Sparrow: nope, two sata drives (and 2 IDE dvd-rw drives, but dosen't count as far as I know)
<cdehaan> glitsj16: nope.
<eramax> (need help) i always install ubuntu and after adding alot of programes from internet or any where i get a problem that make me need to remove the dist any way to solve these problem ; i listen about backup and if so can i make a backup that can i restore my dist with its programes in any computer to work with other hardware environment;thanks
<cdehaan> glitsj16: I'm more of an RPM user, so I'm used to being able to do "yum localinstall package.rpm"
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow: if i had a dollar for every time ive had !attitude > sparr ...
<ASULutzy> sparr: Have you tried adding medibuntu to your sources list and getting libdvdcss2?
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr Please take the discussion and opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<maad> wols: device.map says hd0 -> sda, hd1 -> sdb, but maybe it's wrong?
<ASULutzy> sparr: then take a hint before you get banned ;)
<Flannel> cdehaan: that's dpkg -i package.deb or gdebi
<glitsj16> cdehaan: in that case apt isn't going to check for dependencies, try gdebi
<cdehaan> glitsj16: Aah, gdebi, great.
<alraune> maad: output fdisk -l ?
<cdehaan> glitsj16: Thank you!
<glitsj16> cdehaan: you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> eramax you can use dd to make full backup
<alraune> maad: output fdisk -l ? (pastebin)
<nolo> @jack & allure:  The only thing that I did is install a different Ubuntu setup in a separate hard drive.  However, when I did this, the hard drive where my original ubuntu was installed was removed.  I think the grub messed up
<eramax> fdisk -l no output
<angah> anyone knows how to enable wireless in acer aspire? I already ndiswrapper and madwifi. But still not working.
<maad> http://rafb.net/p/p1PTmp24.html
<Jack_Sparrow> nolo Yep installing another os will change grub
<vices> how do I know if I already have the wireless-2.6 branch installed?
<CarlFK> other than ctrl-alt-BS (which logs me out, not what I want)  what hot keys will do video things?  (card flipped into some unusable mode_
<Jack_Sparrow> nolo sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hi all, if i update my ubuntu, my NVIDIA drivers stop working and i have to reinstall them - how can i stop this from happening?
<nolo> @jack.  However, when I restore my menu.lst (my working backup), it still has the same problem
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: That's quite the command ;)
<crashanddie> how would I go about and change my default language in Ubuntu ? It's set to en_US, and I'd like to have en_GB
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I thought so
<alraune> maad: content of fstab (pastebin) ?
<SebNaitsabes> crashanddie: easy
<crashanddie> is there another way that just LC_ALL=en_GB ?
<crashanddie> than**
<nolo> Thank you Jack.  I'll go ahead and do that
<alraune> maad: output blkid (pastebin) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nolo that is because the mbr is still pointing to your new install.
<maad> alraune: what fstab has to do with it?
<SebNaitsabes> crashanddie:  on the panel the bottom or top.  right click and add to panel.  find the languge one and then with that add en GB
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Though that's a good idea, beats explaining that the l in sudo fdisk -l is an "L" and explaining pastebins, and yadda yadda... I think I'll steal that from you :)
<wols> !tell crashanddie about locales
<ubottu> crashanddie, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> nolo you can add to your menu in the new install the info to boot your other ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> Hi. when i try to copy a folder from desktop to /media/F (NTFS drive) it tells me i dont have permission to create it. i tried sudo chmod 777 /media/F but it didn't help
<blibli> #ubuntu-es
<alraune> maad: your prob was delay in booting or changed disks at boot up, nor ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy np, I have a ton in my cheat sheet
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hi all, if i update my ubuntu using automatic updates, my NVIDIA drivers stop working and i have to reinstall them - how can i stop this from happening?
<nolo> oh yeah.  THanks for that tip Jack .. I havent thought of that .. I'll do that now. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)        added in grub
<maad> alraune: nope, my problem is error 17 when grub loads after POST
<stonneed> wow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1piuJzS7H-4
<Bleu`> useless interesting info......I just joined into the #linux channel and there are more users in Ubuntu, than the linux channel.  I also joined every linux distro channel i could think of, and Ubuntu blows the competition away.
<alraune> maad: checking 17...
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: danke :)
<dan__> G'day anyone read me?
<CarlFK> what is the name of the command that adjusts video settings? (what gets run when I do system, screens/resolution, or whatever that menu option is)
<xim> does anyone know if there is any web software that will read your tomboy files and serve them through a webserver like a wiki
<glitsj16> maad: do you know how to chroot from live cd ? that way you could reinstall GRUB
<dan__> I need some help!!!
<jamus> crashanddie:  system/admin/language support---(get lang) /default
<maad> glitsj16: yeah, I did it already
<Flannel> !ask | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dan__> anyone there?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__ Yes, but please just ask your question
<dan__> thanks
<maad> glitsj16: but it seems that configurations is wrong, so reinstalling grub does nothing
<glitsj16> maad: okay, strange that even that didn't work though ..
<Tad> will this work on ubuntu :)
<dan__> I'm having unbelieveable trobule mounting a drive in ubuntu
<Tad> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164020
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<crashanddie> jamus, that's for new users and logins creen
<crashanddie> thanks wols
<glitsj16> maad: you mounted your proc, dev and / before chroot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> stonneed Please dont do that in here
<maad> glitsj16: yes
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> If i update my ubuntu using automatic updates, my NVIDIA drivers stop working and i have to reinstall them - how can i stop this from happening?
<eramax> the command made a file
<dan__> Ive read about fstab and all that but i just dont get it, is there an easy command i can just enter in???
<eramax> the data in :-
<glitsj16> maad: well i'm out of ideas if yoy did all that sorry .. and goodluck
<eramax>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<eramax> /dev/sda1   *           1         608     4883728+   b  W95 FAT32
<eramax> /dev/sda2             609        1673     8554612+  83  Linux
<eramax> /dev/sda3            1674        1827     1237005   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<eramax> /dev/sda4            1828        9729    63472815    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<FloodBot1> eramax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maad> glitsj16: thanks
<Tad> can someone pm me about wireless cards on ubuntu :)
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<bef0rd> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aleka> what is the best app to rip dvds? best tutorial link?
<Tad> thank you :)
<dan__> can some one pm me in this
<Flynsarmy> Hi. when i try to copy a folder from desktop to /media/F (NTFS drive) it tells me i dont have permission to create it. i tried sudo chmod 777 /media/F but it didn't help
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> If i update my ubuntu using automatic updates, my NVIDIA drivers stop working and i have to reinstall them - how can i stop this from happening?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> can anyone answer my question?!? :(
<dan__> or mine
<SebNaitsabes> you got to re install
<SebNaitsabes> them
<SebNaitsabes> or you don't re install them
<alraune> maad: back
<Jack_Sparrow> DroP-PsyChoSiS You cant stop that if you are using drivers you installed
<unop> Flynsarmy, are you using ntfs or ntfs-3g to mount the drive?
<mikebot> Can someone help me install a game from a .tar.gz?
<SebNaitsabes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gaelfx> has anyone installed this latest kernel update?
<Tad> does this work on ubuntu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164020
<SebNaitsabes> !tar
<unop> mikebot, extract the contents of the file and read the README or INSTALL file
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy Your ntfs may have been locked down by windows and set to read only by ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> unop, I'm not sure actually. i used to use ntfs-3g but then one time i booted ubuntu none of the drives where there so i sudo mounted them. dont remember waht command i used anymore
<aleka> Flynsarmy: are you trying to copy your folder as root? (sudo cp or Alt+F2 > sudo nautulis)?
<Bleu`> flynsarmy: are you listed as the owner of the direcotry?
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, They weren't locked by windows
<Flannel> DroP-PsyChoSiS: Use drivers from the repository, or the alternative is disable the kernel updates.  Which means you'll have to keep up on them yourself (installing the newer kernels from the repos)
<CarlFK> can I connect a VNC session to my current desktop? (like so a 2nd box can see all my open apps)
<unop> Flynsarmy, use the mount command to find out what you are using
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Flynsarmy> aleka, No i'm not. i want to be able to read/write as a general user. Bleu` how do i find that out?
<Tad> will this work on ubuntu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164020
<dan__> how do i mount an ntfs hdd in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot If you are trying to install a windows game..  see #winehq or the appdb
<maad> alraune: any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SebNaitsabes> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<harpreet> ktorrent is not opening files, anyother method?
<mikebot> unop: unop README doesn't have install instructions, there is no INSTALL file.
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: It's teewars
<alraune> maad: content of fstab (pastebin) ?
<Tad> this work on ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164020
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the site.
<Flynsarmy> unop: /dev/sdc1 on /media/F type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<wathek> s
<alraune> maad: output blkid (pastebin) ?
<unop> SebNaitsabes, sorry to say this but you're spamming  the room :)
<Bleu`> flynsarmy: do a ls -la <directory name>
<gaelfx> has anyone installed this latest kernel update?
<alraune> maad: content of menu.lst (pastebin)
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes Until you know the bot commands better, please /msg ubottu and verify the command/trigger exists
<Tad> can some one direct me to were they list usb wifi dongles compatibility with ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> Bleu`, dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 4096 2008-07-16 09:27 F
<alraune> maad: than gimme few minutes...
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > tad
<ubottu> tad, please see my private message
<Bleu`> flynsarmy: are you signed in as root when you are trying to copy?
<unop> Flynsarmy, root seems to still own that directory.. how about contents within it?
<fiction> Is there a way that I don't have to disable compiz fusion when I'm running 3d games (mainly WoW) under wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> fiction no
<alraune> maad:(fdisk -l,k; fstab,blkid,menu.lst)  than gimme few minutes...
<Amun> hey guys, need your advice. what would sell faster on craigslist (and for more $$$)
<Flynsarmy> unop:  also root. is there a way i can own them as a regular user?
<Amun> a) a regular 1ghz tower with 200-some ram, a 10gb hard drive with ubuntu installed.
<Amun> b) a freeNAS server, 1ghz, 200-some ram, 10gb OS hard drive + 10gb storage drive.
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: Argh--I need to install 'build-essential' apparently, and for that I need the hardy disc... is there any other way?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Amun
<ubottu> Amun, please see my private message
<unop> Flynsarmy, sudo chown -Rv /media/F
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot you can get it from the repo
<unop> mikebot, is that box connected to the net?
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Amun> Jack_Sparrow: sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Flynsarmy> unop: chown: missing operand after '/media/F'.
<mikebot> unop: Yes.
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: The package manager?
<unop> Flynsarmy, sorry   sudo chown -Rv $USER /media/F
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: What's the repo?
<glitsj16> maad: a final long-shot question .. could it be the UUID for your root partition changed and that your GRUB menu.lst still refers to a stale one ? just guessing though, you might have already answered this
<stopher> Back again! :) How do I install a .sh file?
<Tad> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164020
<Tad> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164020
<FloodBot1> Tad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tad> opps
<alraune> maad: ??
<maad> just a second
<unop> !repositories | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mikebot> unop: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gaelfx> has anyone installed this latest kernel update?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Flannel, how do u disable only the kernel updats while keeping all the others ?
<Flannel> DroP-PsyChoSiS: You have linux-generic installed? or something else?
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow:  'Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)'
<mikebot> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ye generic Flannel
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot dont you have internet access on your ubuntu box
<Flynsarmy> Is there a site where i can find information on recent ubuntu updates? the linux generic kernle update this morning had no info on it in the update manager
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I do. (I'm on it now.)
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot system, admin, software sources...  uncheck cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot open a terminal and type              sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flynsarmy> unop: I did that but ls -l is still telling me its root root
<Flannel> DroP-PsyChoSiS: remove linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic.  Just remember, you'll need to install new kernels manually to keep yourself up to date (linux-image-[version]-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-[version]-generic, and linux-restricted-modules-[version]-generic).  You'
<maad> glitsj16: UUID for linux partition is correct
<stopher> How do I install a .sh file?
<maad> alraune: http://rafb.net/p/dOtAkH79.html
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, working now, thanks.
<Lumpkins> hi, I have a wg111t and I installed the drivers via ndiswrapper, but it won't connect to my network!
<Lumpkins> please help
<ASULutzy> stopher: chmod +x ./theFile && sudo ./theFile
<stopher> thanks ASU
<ASULutzy> stopher: or sudo sh ./theFile that should work too
<glitsj16> maad: okay, hopefully alraune can get a fresh view on your issue
<sparky01> my trash bin will not show as empty again.  Looks like a permissions issue
<Bleu`> flynsarmy: are you logged in as root?
<alraune> maad:(fdisk -l,ok;  fstab, blkid, menu.lst)  than gimme few minutes...
<Flannel> DroP-PsyChoSiS: You'll also need to reinstall linux-generic before upgrading to Intrepid (although update-manager should do it automatically, its a good idea to do it anyway).  You can get away from having to manually install all that stffu by simply installing linux-generic, and then after thats installed, remove those two packages again.  That will bring you up to date for that time.
<sparky01> it should be a bug
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Flannel, kk thank you
<Flynsarmy> Bleu`, When i type echo $USER it says my user name (not root)
<unop> ASULutzy, you should be careful with sudo and shell scripts :) do you know what is in the shell script?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot I can make this simpler for you ..   http://www.getdeb.net/app/TeeWars
<alraune> unop :lol...
<Jordan_U> ASULutzy, That is not preferred as it will run the script in dash even if the script specifies bash ( or perl, python... )
<unop> Flynsarmy, did you get any errors?
<Gothfunc-> when installing an ldap client, is installing ldap-auth-client all i need to do? i fill in the details, reboot and get "failed to bind to ldap server" "can't contact ldap server" on boot.  i put the uri in as ldap://<ip>:<port>/ and i can telnet to the ldap server fine
<Flynsarmy> Bleu`, But i did a sudo chown $USER would that have made $USER root?
<unop> Flynsarmy, no
<ASULutzy> unop: Well yea, that's true. He said how do I install a .sh, I just assumed it was something trust worthy like from Java or something... and yea, sh is a poor choice too ;)
<alraune> maad: output blkid (pastebin) ?
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, what do I do from here?
<alraune> maad: content of menu.lst (pastebin)
<Flynsarmy> unop, It said it was changing all the permissions. was spamming wildly so i turned verbose off. no errors mentioned with a regular chown -R
<Bleu`> flynsarmy: no
<maad> alraune: ???
<alraune> maad: content of fstab (pastebin) ?
<unop> ASULutzy, he could have downloaded it from slashdot demonstrating the power of rm :)
<ASULutzy> unop: From now on I'll suggest chmod +x ./theFile && ./theFile and if that doesn't work tell them to sudo it if it's from something they trust
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot http://www.getdeb.net/app/TeeWars              double click the deb of teewars
<Bleu`> do a sudo chown -R /directory
<ASULutzy> unop: You're right, my mistake
<Lumpkins> anyone? netgear wg111t usb dongle not working even with ndiswrapper
<jbchenhuang> 大家好
<unop> Flynsarmy, ok let's try mounting the device again .. ca
<redcat> 你好
<Pici> eramax: Floodbot1 is not a human, it is a bot.
<redcat> 这里怎么没有什么人说话？
<unop> Flynsarmy, sudo umount /dev/sdc1; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/F
<jbchenhuang> 我的QQ怎么安装不好
<redcat> eva？
<Jack_Sparrow> jbchenhuang English please
<unop> !cn | jbchenhuang , redcat
<ubottu> jbchenhuang , redcat: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jbchenhuang> yes
<redcat> 是安装不上还是装上你的qq登录不了？
<Jack_Sparrow> redcat Please stop
<unop> redcat, what language is that?
<Flynsarmy> unop: I have to make the directory first. if i do sudo mkdir F in /media folder its created as root permission
<tj83> hello room... Perhaps I keep overlooking it, but where can I adjust the shadow of desktop and windows from cube backside view in DesktopCube?
<unop> Flynsarmy, that's ok
<redcat> ？
<Pici> unop: you were right
<eramax> another time :my problem is :-(need help) i always install ubuntu and after adding alot of programes from internet or any where i get a problem that make me need to remove the dist any way to solve these problem ; i listen about backup and if so can i make a backup that can i restore my dist with its programes in any computer to work with other hardware environment;thanks
<Pici> redcat: /j #ubuntu-cn
<jbchenhuang> can't install
<redcat> 安装不上？你刚刚使用linux么？
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, wonderful, thanks!
<mikebot> Cheers.
<jbchenhuang> yes
<Pici> !en | redcat
<ubottu> redcat: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot Glad it worked
<Flynsarmy> unop: OK! i can write to it now, thanks!
<unop> Flynsarmy, cool
<sparky01> Anyone know the path to the trash bin (gnome trash bin)  some things in there will not delete and it shows as full - permission issue it seems
<redcat> 我帮你找找知道。我装上n久了。有点慢不常用他。您稍等
<jbchenhuang> thanks
<mikebot> Night.
<SebNaitsabes> sparky01: maybe you got hidden files in there that are not being deleted
<unop> sparky01, ~/.local/share/Trash
<sparky01> unop, Tx
<sparky01> I will try
<Thecoolzero> Is Mako hill here ??
<djhash> eramax: you can make your own iso pre built with packages you want...
<Bleu`> flynsarmy: i thought you wanted to write to it as your normal user account, not root?
<Flynsarmy> Bleu`, I do, and now i can
<eramax> yes sure
<Bleu`> oh ok, i thought you were doing a sudo cp
<djhash> !remaster | eramax
<ubottu> eramax: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sparky01> unop,  Do you know if that is a know bug?
<Emikos> Greetings all, I'm having issues connecting to the internet after a fresh install of Ubuntu. Is there anyone that can offer some aid?
<Bleu`> flynsarmy: oh ok, i thought you were doing a sudo cp
<Musli> anyone in here that use cedega?
<Blaqlight> lol
<RomanaMentalis> can someone please direct me to a good article on setting up Ubuntu server on a hardware RAID?  I am having much trouble getting my server to boot to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<unop> sparky01, do i know if what is a known bug? sorry, i'm not following
<jbchenhuang> jbchenhuang@jbchenhuang-desktop:~/桌面/eva$ mv eva-20070403.tar.bz2 eva-20070403.tar
<djhash> !remaster | eramax
<jbchenhuang> mv: 无法对 “eva-20070403.tar.bz2” 执行 stat 调用: 没有该文件或目录
<ubottu> eramax: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sparky01> unop, it looks to be a bug.  That trash cannot be deleted  in gnome
<djhash> !pm | eramax
<jbchenhuang> what's about that?
<ubottu> eramax: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Jordan_U> sparky01, Is there something in the trash that you do not have permissions to delete?
<unop> sparky01, can you paste to a pastebin the contents of this command?   cd ~/.local/share/Trash;  ls -ld *
<sparky01> Jordan_U, yes but I deleted it now after 777ing it
<jbchenhuang> redhat?
<Jordan_U> sparky01, I wouldn't consider that a bug then
<Emikos> Greetings all, I'm having issues connecting to the internet after a fresh install of Ubuntu. Is there anyone that can offer some aid?
<unop> sparky01, you probably deleted something using sudo or using nautilus under sudo
<kcman> is there a download that come with codec's for playing movies
<histo> god wth firefox crashing a lot for me with flash videos youtube, porn etc...
<SebNaitsabes> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RomanaMentalis> Jack_Sparrow - those raid links are broken
<lii34> when i do dhclient i get : "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied" and some other permission denied errors... any idea how to fix it?
<unop> lii34, are you using sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis I will check into them later
<lii34> unop: yes
<Flynsarmy> Next question: Is there a way to get nautilus to send keepalives for SFTP?
<Guest57744> helllo
<Guest57744> please
<Jordan_U> lii34, What is the output of "sudo whoami" ?
<Guest57744> somebody help me
<Guest57744> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > Guest57744
<ubottu> Guest57744, please see my private message
<instabin> How do I set emerald as my window decorator
<lii34> Jordan_U: root
<Guest57744> and i am cant install LIRc
<instabin> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Guest57744> some body can help me?
<Guest57744> how install LIRC
<sparky01> unop, I actually restored some content from a DVD and it had the wrong permissions and got "stuck" in the trash bin.  Shouldn't the normal behavior be that it is deletable. =)
<Jordan_U> lii34, Can you pastebin the exact errors ?
<instabin> <Guest57744> look for it in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest57744 Please stop spamming...  be patient
<lii34> Jordan_U: i'll try. give me a sec.
<Flynsarmy> sparkleytone, You need to go to your trash directory as root to remove it
<kcman> i am trying to watch movies on my laptop and nothing will play, it is saying that i dont have any codec's, is there an up for codec's or a program that comes with all the needed codec's?
<glitsj16> instabin: try running "emerald --replace &" from terminal
<eramax> what is good program to backup/restore my hole ubuntu system ;i used Partimage but after restoring the system i had a so bad performance ; it amy be becouse i resize the linux partition to be bigger
<jbchenhuang> redhat,do you have it?
<unop> sparky01, well, you shouldn't be able to delete files in directories that you don't own
<Jordan_U> sparky01, It would be a huge security vulnerability if you could delete files that you did not have permissions to delete
<Guest57744> what i have to do to install the LIRC on ubuntu 8????? please
<Guest57744> :D
<Flannel> !backup | eramax
<unop> sparky01, this is not a bug -- it's just how unix/linux is
<ubottu> eramax: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SebNaitsabes> kcman:  no I don't think so it's not Windows.  and you can install codecs for movies and that pretty easilley
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest57744 STOP
<Jordan_U> sparky01, What do you propose should be done?
<instabin> thanks <glitsj16>
<sparky01> unop, Its files I restored from backup DVD!
<kcman> SebNaitsabes thanks
<instabin> <Guest57744> Use synaptic
<Flynsarmy> unop, Shouldn't there be a button or something in the trash bin to use elevated privileges? or ask for them if you're trying to delete a file and get permission denied?
<instabin> <Guest57744> Use synaptic to install lirc
<kcman> flannel thanks for your help last night did s3a tell you what we came too
<Jordan_U> kcman, Try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sparky01> or atleast some kind of message!?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<unop> Flynsarmy, i don't think so -- under normal circumstances, you cannot move files you don't own into trash
<Jack_Sparrow> instabin he will need to enable universe repo to install that
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<histo> unop: sure you can
<histo> unop: you just can't delete them and they don't actually get moved
<kcman> jordan_U is there something about doing that like why they are called restricted?
<instabin> Jack_Sparrow Mine was enabled on install
<sparky01> unop, It would be great if it wared you or told you what one might do to solve the problem. =)
<unop> sparky01, the files probably had permissions set on them -- i dunno, anyway, you got your thing resolved
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, redhat was escorted from the channel in the hopes that he found the proper channel that uses the language he was using
<Jordan_U> kcman, They are called restricted because in certain countries they are not allowed to be distributed unless you pay royalties
<unop> sparky01, perhaps -- but then it is obvious if you get a permissions denied message :)
<sparky01> unop, yes, I did... Thanks!
<sparky01> lol
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, you are welcome to state your question in english and if someone can help you they will
<instabin> <Guest57744> did that work
<unop> histo, err, yea they do get moved
<bobertdos> kcman: All it really means is that Ubuntu cannot officially offer or support them within their own repositories.
<jbchenhuang> what's mean?
<sparky01> unop, it actually gave NO message
<lii34> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/1072924
<kcman> bobertdos what is that i see what ubottu says but is that something that i should do?
<chriswr> anyone know why when i open firefox , it takes up my whole screen and wont even show my desktop bars (the task bar and the applications/places/system bars)????????
<instabin>  <glitsj16> as soon as i closed the terminal my window boarders disappeared
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, that means that he was asked to speak english in this channel, and his continued use of whatever language that was ensured his removal
<sparky01> unop, I figured it out because this is the second time I see the issue
<dan__> can i pm it to you
<sparky01> no biggie though
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to get archive manager to support drag-drop extracting files to folders in list view? atm you can only do it in icon view
<Guest57744> someone use LIRC here????
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, so if you would like help from this channel please state your question in english
<gronne> Someone said the 8.10 beta is already out.. Are there any improvements worth mentioning?
<jbchenhuang> he has leaved?
<gronne> left
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest57744 You have been given the answer..  you just need to do it
<jbchenhuang> oh ,thank you.
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, with the help of the channel operator
<bobertdos> kcman: You're needing to watch movies, yes?
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, you are welcome to stay and ask your question in english
<jbchenhuang> ok
<sneakersotoole> Im not taking sneakers off i am sneakers o toole
<glitsj16> instabin: run the command from a shell script, or better yet, add it to your session if you want emerald to start on login
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, or if you are not comfortable in english there are other ubuntu channels that may suit your needs better
<chriswr> anyone know why when i open firefox , it takes up my whole screen and wont even show my desktop bars (the task bar and the applications/places/system bar)?      it wont even let see the minimize or close button on the top..........
<sparky01> thanks Jordan_U and unop.  ahave a good night!
<anteaya> chriswr: press F11
<Jordan_U> sparky01, np
<unop> sparky01, you top
<unop> too*
<Musli> is it possible to get u torrent to work in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rtorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent
<Jordan_U> Musli, Yes, have you tried the native clients?
<alraune> maad ?
<Bleu`> Musli: deluge is way better
<abcde__> ㄟㄟ
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rtorrent
<sneakersotoole> I didnt take my sneakers off i am still sneakers o toole
<dli> Musli, rtorrent rocks
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<unop> Musli, under wine maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> abcde__ english please
<Lunar_Lamp> Musli: many prefer Transmission, or if you don't need/want a GUI rtorrent is awesome!
<instabin>  <glitsj16> thanks i added it to the session start up... to get it working with out logging back in i hit alt-f2 and typed the command in there
<lii34> Jordan_U: did you take a look? any idea? http://pastebin.ca/1072924
<anteaya> sneakersotoole, that behaviour is considered spam and if you persist you will be escorted from the channel
<mnzt42yd> need advice (newbie to linux) for root user i need to mod firmware best way command to get root access from live cd ?for external storage box
<jbchenhuang> how can i jion in the chinese channers?
<glitsj16> instabin: yes that does it as well :)
<chriswr> anteaya: that works but is there a way to lock that setting , cause whenever i close it and open it back up it goes back the way it was
<sneakersotoole> k
<showfire> any know how to fix a portion of my desktop not showing up
<mauwitz1> #ubuntu-br
<avatarof4> screen + rtorrent FTW
<instabin> glitsj16 just installed a new theme that used it
<Jordan_U> lii34, I am looking now
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<lii34> Joran_U: ok- thanks
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<RomanaMentalis> is Ubuntu server compatible with the Dell SAS5 host bus adapter BIOS & a hardware RAID created outside of linux?
<mauwitz1> sdfsa
<mauwitz1> fasd
<mauwitz1> f
<mauwitz1> sadf
<FloodBot1> mauwitz1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anteaya> jbchenhuang, type /join #ubuntu-cn
<anteaya> chriswr: not that I am aware, sorry
<chriswr> anteaya: ok , you have any idea why it would just switch like that ?
<anteaya> chriswr: many reasons, sometimes either i hit it by mistake or someone else on the computer may have set it to fullscreen
<kcman> bobertdos how do i tell if i am in one of the countries that has to pay for the stuff?
<alraune> maad ?
<bobertdos> mnzt42yd: If you're running a live session, you already have root access.
<rafalk42> alraune: rafalk42 == maad :)
<mnzt42yd> any advice for ?
<Bleu`> exit
<glitsj16> instabin: nice, been a while since i changed emerald themes, i guess if there's a competiton for the most boring, plain-looking emerald themes mine would have a fair chance :p
<bobertdos> kcman: Pay?? What do you mean pay??
<Flannel> kcman: No problem.  Glad you got it figured out.
<chriswr> anteaya: yeah , but is there a reason for it to stay like that , all that i see on my screen when i open it up is the bar that has all the tabs on it such as file , the load bar at the bottom and the webpage in the middle
<mnzt42yd> bump
<showfire> today a "tech" from a local isp came out to "set-up" my computer to work with their internet, thinking my computer was running winxp he hit the windows key and something else and it zoomed in to the screen on zooming out a portion of my desktop no longer shows up.  I am running 8.04 does anyone have any idea what to do?
<kcman> bobertdos well when they mention words like "legal" and royalities i get worried that i am doing something wrong that is all
<guyonubuntu> need help cleaning the open with app list. I have put in 3 versions onf the same app and need to get rid of the other two and only have the one listed. So any help cleaning this list would rock.
<anteaya> chriswr: try opening the firefox preferences, is there a setting about opening in fullscreen?
<Jack_Sparrow> mnzt42yd you were told the answer
<kcman> flannel it was not fixed my laptop is to old to render graphics is what i was basicly told
<cygoku> What is this Compiz plugin name that allows me to see all windows at once and show from one of them  ??
<eramax> is there are a way to backup my installed packages and restore it again
<lii34> showfire: the windows key shouldn't do anything at all with 8.04
<bobertdos> kcman: End-users don't have to worry about that. The repo managers do.
<showfire> for some reason it did
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > eramax
<ubottu> eramax, please see my private message
<showfire> i have no idea what he hit and he said it was the windows key
<Jack_Sparrow> showfire turn off effects and see if you r screen works right
<lii34> showfire: he probably did something else. what shows up on the screen now?
<showfire> ok
<mnzt42yd> ok if its been posted iv missed it ....
<chriswr> anteaya: nope , is there a reinstall command for terminal? i could try reinstalling firefox
<kcman> bobertdos so they are saying all that crap to ward off people who are trying to sell ubuntu not the end user guy like me, so i can just click right through it? wow that is crazy
<glitsj16> cygoku: there are several ... scale, ring switcher, shift switcher ..
<Jordan_U> showfire, Try "compiz --replace" and if that does not work temporarily disable compiz ( desktop effects ) with "metacity --replace" ( or turn it off in System ->prefs -> appearance )
<showfire> that did it
<tj83> does anyone know how to adjust the shadow of windows from rear view of desktop cube? http://imagebin.ca/view/RcGduGT.html will explain better.
<Jack_Sparrow> mnzt42yd live = root, just use sudo or gksudo
<mnzt42yd> checked but dont see reference to ...
<crazzyt9> i'm having some trouble identifying my IDE 100zip drive from Iomega in the device manager and it ubuntu isn't auto finding it can anyone help me get it to work :)
<dli> chriswr, sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox mozilla-firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 /join #compiz
<chriswr> thnx dli
<mnzt42yd> cool thanks ...
<showfire> lii34 thanks
<anteaya> chriswr: what happens if you reboot before reinstalling firefox?
<cygoku> glits16 : It's one where I can put my mouse pointer top right corner and see windows and choose with the pointer.
<bobertdos> kcman: Well, it's not to ward off sellers. It's to ward off the companies who own the software and their patents, so that they don't rant and try to start suing people.
<glitsj16> cygoku: usually scale is set to trigger on top right corner, but you can assign any other screen edge so i can't be sure
<showfire> lii34 how do i fix the effect so that that portion of the screen shows up if i want to use them?
<Mapler> Any recommended easy to use IRC clients that can save states? I'm tired of Xchat and having to manually join channels all of the time
<pvalley> is there a way to find out if your web cam is V4?
<chriswr> sry anteaya , allreaddy reinstalled , and now it works just fine , thnx for the command dli
<dli> Mapler, xchat can auto-join
<Flannel> Mapler: irssi can too
<Jordan_U> chriswr, I am not sure what your problem with firefox is but instead of re-installing you can get a new default configuration by running "mv .mozilla .mozilla-bak"
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<anteaya> chriswr: np, glad you have what you need
<cygoku> glits16 : Scale it was, thank you !
<Mapler> I'll look into it
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr backup your bookmarks first
<chriswr> jordan_u allreaddy reinstalled and fixed the problem
<glitsj16> cygoku: you're welcome
<chriswr> jack_sparrow too late now
<chriswr> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<pvalley> Mapler with any irc progrma you have to join chanels
<cygoku> Is it normal that the Medibuntu repo are down for the past 2 days ?
<henri> Does anyone know how to open an exe-file in an uif-file? I used Wine for MagicIso but I do not know how to run an exe-file in the uif-file. Plz, help.
<chriswr> dont think i had any anyway , just a few newegg pages for new graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> henri /join #winehq
<anteaya> Mapler: Xchat > Network List... > Edit > Join Channels
<DeFirence> hi all: is it possible to open an application on a logged in x session from a remote ssh terminal?
<lii34> showfire: i'm not sure. sorry.
<dli> defDfloyd, yes, just set DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY
<crazzyt9> can anyone help me in setting up my IDE Iomega zip100 drive please
<showfire> lii34 thanks anyways
<DeFirence> anyone? :/
<kcman> bobertdos hey thanks for your help i had some trouble geting the keyring to install but i will have to mess with that later thanks for your help
<dli> DeFirence, , yes, just set DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY
<DeFirence> :o
<rkagerer> Newbie here.. can I ask a dumb question?
<DeFirence> dli, how would i go about doing that?
<bobertdos> cygoku: not exactly...........I don't think anyone really knows exactly why it's been having so many problems lately.
<DeFirence> rkagerer, rather ask the question than asking to ask
<bobertdos> !ask | rkagerer
<ubottu> rkagerer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cygoku> Ok thank you all !
<GMFlash> when i run "apache2ctl status" it tells me "124: www-browser: not found" even though i installed the package it asked for. does anyone know what's wrong? http://pastie.org/234410
<dli> DeFirence, you can type "who" to get idea about DISPLAY, :0.0 most likely
<Flannel> GMFlash: try sudo update-alternatives --config www-browser
<bobertdos> rkagerer: That being said, welcome, newbie! What can I do for you?
<alraune> maad is now known as rafalk42
<dli> DeFirence, and XAUTHORITY is most likely to be ~/.XAuthority, but you'd better check your Xorg server command line
<rkagerer> Sorry.  Trying to list installed packages on Ubuntu server.  Did "dpkg -l | more" but the piping screws up the formatting of the output.  How can I page the output?
<GMFlash> Flannel: says "no alternative for www-browser"
<guyonubuntu> need help cleaning the open with app list. I have put in 3 versions onf the same app and need to get rid of the other two and only have the one listed. So any help cleaning this list would rock.
<dli> DeFirence, export the proper ENVs, then just issue the command
<Flannel> rkagerer: try less instead of more.  Or put it into a file.
<theeyealtering> rkagerer: use '>> packages.txt' instead of '| more' it will save it to a file
<rkagerer> Same effect with less.  What's a good text editor that I should use to view the output file?  (trying to cat it has same problem)
<DeFirence> dli, meh, i dont have a clue how to do that so i suppose ill forget it :P
<theeyealtering> rkagerer: 'view file.txt'
<jasonago> hey why does nautilus cannot edit ftp files? It always says read only in gedit... In konqueror, when you edit ftp files on a text editor, you can save it directly to ftp...
<theeyealtering> to get out of view you need to know the vim command which is :q!
<unop> rkagerer, i don't think the formatting is changed -- it's just that your terminal is not big and long lines are wrapped around to fit
<dli> DeFirence, try: " DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority glxgears "
<rkagerer> hmm. same thing.  Everything seems to be outputting more than 80 characters per line resulting in unwanted wrapping.  Any text editor that will NOT wrap the lines?
<RazorBeamz> Ubuntu 8.04 sucks because I can't get my microphone sounding good and not static filled.
<DeFirence> dli: Error: couldn't open display :0.0
<rkagerer> sorry I know this is a dumb question.  It seems like there's something obvious I must be missing :)
<dli> DeFirence, that means your XAUTHORITY is not correct
<jasonago> ﻿hey why does nautilus cannot edit ftp files? It always says read only in gedit... In konqueror, when you edit ftp files on a text editor, you can save it directly to ftp...
<unop> rkagerer,  dpkg -l | vim -  # in vim type ESC :nowrap
<foug> how do i remove applications like PalmOS and evolution mail? I'm trying to remove then add/remove programs but it says other applications depend on them.
<alraune> <rafalk42>??
<anteaya> RazorBeamz, is that a question that you wish assistance on, or just a random flame?
<dnile> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<dman> foug: i don't think you can, as they say, because of dependencies. I do wish I could remove evolution though
<foug> dman: haha, seriously man. And the dictionary, the calculator...
<unop> jasonago, nautilus can mount ftp locations locally -- all you have to do then is use gedit on those files
<jasonago> unop: I tried but the gedit cannot edit the files....
<meoblast001> is it possible to restart PHP O_o?
<meoblast001> dont think so
<DeFirence> dli, where about should i start to give the correct XAUTHORITY
<unop> meoblast001, restart apache
<meoblast001> unop: ok already did that
<jak0lyte> need help with wine
<unop> jasonago, no idea then
<jak0lyte> can some one pm me
<meoblast001> unop: if im having PHP errors, should i just purge php and reinstall?
<jak0lyte> need help with wine
<unop> meoblast001, that's unlikely to solve the real problem
<meoblast001> unop: im getting PHP Warning [2]: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/icebb/includes/database/mysql.db.php on line 429
<dli> DeFirence, depends how you start X server
<jak0lyte> can anyone help me
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: ?
<anteaya> jak0lyte, ask your question that you need help with, and if someone can help you, they will
<DeFirence> dli,  gdm
<jak0lyte> got problem with wine
<rkagerer> unop.. Vim tells me "Not an editor command: nowrap"
<anteaya> jak0lyte, what is the problem?
<jak0lyte> jak0lyte@Gior-EL:~/Desktop$ wine setup.exe
<jak0lyte> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\jak0lyte\\Desktop\\setup.exe") not found
<jak0lyte> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\jak0lyte\\Desktop\\setup.exe") not found
<jak0lyte> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\jak0lyte\\Desktop\\setup.exe" failed, status c0000135
<FloodBot1> jak0lyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> meoblast001, that means that php script isn't reading the right arguments -- ask about this in #php
<meoblast001> unop: any idea.... im getting it from IceBB...... wait.... maybe i need to O_o im an idiot
<unop> jak0lyte, do not paste in here
<anteaya> jak0lyte, use pastebin
<meoblast001> unop: i was going into icebb/ when i needed to go into icebb/install
<jak0lyte> sorry
<unop> rkagerer, sorry.   :set nowrap
<jak0lyte> im new here
<meoblast001> unop: im stupid O_o
<anteaya> jak0lyte, http://pastebin.com/
<rkagerer> BINGO! Much thanks unop!!
<Chrysalis> how do i change ownership of a directory?  chown user dir? or something else too because i dont think that changes the group
<anteaya> jak0lyte, use that to paste and bring the url back to the channel
<glitsj16> jasonago: look here for ftp/ssh 'live' edit support in gedit --> http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html
<unop> Chrysalis, chgrp
<jak0lyte> ok w8
<Chrysalis> unop, isnt there one command to do it all with?
<meoblast001> was i talking to Gnea earlier.... i think so.... well anyways... Gnea... if i was talking to you about PHP errors earlier.. it was because i was looking into the wrong directory of IceBB... i needed icebb/install/ not icebb/
<danbhfive> Chrysalis: chown owner:group target
<unop> Chrysalis, or use the full form of chown.   chown $USER:$GROUP /path/to/resource
<l3d> need help cleaning the open with app list. I have put in 3 versions onf the same app and need to get rid of the other two and only have the one listed. So any help cleaning this list would rock.
<jak0lyte> http://pastebin.com/m6f4f2344
<jak0lyte> here it is
<dli_> DeFirence, read a little about xauthority: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/help/X_Windows_Env_HTML/security.html
<anteaya> jak0lyte, much better
<DeFirence> kk
<Chrysalis> danbhfive, yea thats it, would owner:group be both the same?
<jak0lyte> thanks
<BARBEESHA> NEED URGENT HELP!, how do i close windows that I CAN"t SEE but there is another process of that program running?
<alraune> <rafalk42>??
<TWood_> hey anyone available to help me, i'm having problems with the 8.04 live cd
<unop> Chrysalis, not necessarily -- but mostly always
<jak0lyte> anteaya can you tell me whats the problem
<danbhfive> Chrysalis: I dont know what you are doing, sorry, cant answer that
<EnMasse187> hey
<anteaya> jak0lyte, i don't know wine, but your channel ettitque has improved
<s_spiff> BARBEESHA: go to System > ADmin > System Monitor
<jak0lyte> thank you
<EnMasse187> kk
<jak0lyte> but i need to get that wine running
<jak0lyte> is there anyone knows wine
<EnMasse187> thank you s spiff :)
<glitsj16> l3d: there's probably an easier way of achieving that, but there's a package called "assogiate" that let's you change your file associations .. might do the trick
<Chrysalis> unop, danbhfive i got it thanks, basically just trying to figure out if i should change the group from root when changing ownership. . . i guess chown blah:blah shuld do it
<s_spiff> TWood_: you need to state your problem for someone to help you out.
<debCarlos> BARBEESHA: $ ps aux y buscas el pid del proceso que quieres quitar, despues haces un $ kill -9 pid . Tambien puedes tratar con # killall proceso
<unop> !es | debCarlos
<ubottu> debCarlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<anteaya> jak0lyte, wait a few minutes and then reask your question and paste the url again, but give it a minute or so
<debCarlos>  unop: Ups, sorry
<jak0lyte> thank you for that
<debCarlos> unop: I forgot it
<anteaya> jak0lyte, someone may have read your question and become free in a moment or two
<enry> eh wtf, ubuntu doesnt have drivers for an old nforce2 onboard nic?
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: whats the issue with wine?
<unop> debCarlos, no problem
<TWood_> well, all that i get after the ubuntu load screen is a black screen with a mouse pointer.  No amount of clicking or hitting esc will remedy it
<jak0lyte> s_spiff can find it to work
<jak0lyte> got this errors
<jak0lyte> http://pastebin.com/m6f4f2344
<alraune> TWood_:checked cd for defects ?
<xocite> debCarlos: You made perfect sense anyway; I understood you :).
<TWood_> alraune:  yes.  none found
<debCarlos> :)
<jak0lyte> s_spiff do you know wine
<alraune> TWood_:boot option acpi=off ?
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: not really, but if its a simple issue, may be able to help.
<debCarlos>  BARBEESHA: do a $ ps aux and look for the process pid, then do $ kill -9 process_pid . Or, you can do # killall process_name
<WalloO> enry, I have a nf2 boaqrd and the network card works out of the bocx
<Sorlag> jak0lyte i know wine.. but its kinda buggy. better get a virtual box windows
<TWood_> alraune:  haven't tried that, let me reboot and see if that works
<Sorlag> or dualboot
<alraune> TWood_:hardware : cpu, ram, gracard
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: thanks, im w8ing
<alraune> <rafalk42>??
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: What program are you triying to run?
<theeyealtering> can anyone tell me how to bring up a list of channels in irssi? I know I should ask in #irssi but nobody is biting.
<jak0lyte> pc share application
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: the issue here isn't with wine.. its with the application you're trying to install. what is it?
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: im running pcshare application
<TWood_> alraune:  intel 4 2.4 ghz, integrated graphics, 512 MB ddr1
<DeFirence> dli_, heh, i read some of that but i dont see how it helps :/
<unop> theeyealtering, /list perhaps
<alraune> <theeyealtering>in #irssi : /list
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: mmm, never heard of it, i'll give a look in google...
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: it needs certain dll's.. which you can google and download.. will work.
<alraune> TWood_:laptop ?
<jasonago> glitsj16: hey thanks thanks that's a great help...I just added ftp on the gconf-editor gedit preferences...it works now...
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: ok, then where should i put those dll?
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Wait a moment... That's application name the name?
<TWood_> alraune: hp pavilion a610y desktop
<debCarlos> *That's the application name?
<{buster}> I like milk :)
<glitsj16> jasonago: gedit is realy nice with some of those additional plugins indeed, glad it worked
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: C Drive : Windows> System32 is where I think all the dll's are stored.
<dli_> DeFirence, how do you start your X?
<alraune> TWood_:try acpi, come back...
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: http://www.google.co.in/search?q=MFC42.DLL&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Sorlag> Ive a problem too: i cant empty my trash bin completely. there's always a Folder left which stays
<TWood_> alraune:  how do i set boot options?
<DeFirence> dli_, it starts with ubuntu? or /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: it is NetComputer pcshare, some sort of thin client
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: thank you, ill try it
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: np.
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: ok, i'll search a while in google...
<jasonago> glitsj16: uhm another one, do you have any idea how can I make my current playing song in amarok as my pidgin status? I almost tried all the plugins on the net but it doesn't work...
<jak0lyte> Sorlag: thanks for the virtual box, ill try it
<arvind_k> jasonago, no such plugin as of now :)
<glitsj16> jasonago: no idea
<arvind_k> jasonago, and #pidgin would know better
<s_spiff> jasonago: well, i've tried it for other players ( mainly audacious) but never worked for me either :D .. iguess there's nothing out there which functions out of the box yet.
<theeyealtering> ok /list is what I'm looking for but is it possible to limit the output to channels with say 20 users or more? I tried /help list but it didn't help much
<alraune> TWood_:in the screen install,check media, memtest youll find something like prees Fx for boot options>ACPI=off
<bobertdos> Sorlag: You may want to try emptying your trash from the terminal. You might even want to try emptying the trash as root, by cd'ing into your user's home directory instead of root's.
<arvind_k> !ot | theeyealtering
<ubottu> theeyealtering: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alraune> <rafalk42>??
<Sorlag> did try that.
<Sorlag> <bobertdos>
<TWood_> alraune:  thanks, trying it now
<jasonago> how sad...Kopete has an out of the box support for that...BUT when I tried kopete here on ubuntu, still it doesn't work...
<Pici> theeyealtering: Try #freenode
<theeyealtering> ok thanks
<arvind_k> jasonago, it has ... which plugin??
<bobertdos> Sorlag: as root?
<jasonago> arvind_k: kopete has...now playing plugin...
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: just here w8ing hope you can help me, thanks
<Sorlag> bobertdos root in nautilus
<arvind_k> jasonago, does it work in GNOME i mean the plugin?
<jasonago> pidgin has many "now playing" plugins that none work...
<bobertdos> Sorlag: Okay, hmm, I think this happened to me once, can't remember what I did about it. Sorry, man :/
<jasonago> arvind_k: No it doesn't work on gnome...that's why i'm suspecting that something is wrong with gnome (or ubuntu) itself...kubuntu is enjoying those exchange of statuses for quite sometime now...
<nownot> i have ssh open but i have to start firestarter before i can login. i dont really understand why, anyone have any ideas?
<TWood_> alraune:  that worked, ubuntu has loaded... what exactly does that mean tho
<arvind_k> jasonago, report a bug against both :)
<Sorlag> bobertdos well thanks anyways
<alraune> TWood_:has something to do with hardware-detection<>bios
<nownot> ?
<lampe> hello
<alraune> TWood_:the installer checks that, mostly (hhehe)
<dli_> DeFirence, find the X command line
<arvind_k> jasonago, and put it as a wishlist
<alraune> TWood_:youre on live desktop now ?
<jasonago> arvind_k: ok ok...i'll do that...OR add some details to existing bugs....
<nownot> i have ssh open but i have to start firestarter before i can login. i dont really understand why, anyone have any ideas?
<TWood_> alraune:  ok, thanks!  I'll make sure if I install it that i'll check that
<bobertdos> How may we help you, lampe?
<DeFirence> dli_, the X command line/>
<DeFirence> ?*
<lampe> when i close my notebook it dont go to sleep mode it freezes only can some one help me ?
<arvind_k> jasonago, fine
<TWood_> alraune:  yes, i'm on the desktop, working perfectly
<alraune> TWood_:the installer checks that, you shouldn't care about acpi , mostly (hhehe)
<glitsj16> jasonago: this might do what you want --> http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<Smilder> Hi
<Smilder> I've a problem here
<bobertdos> lampe: I haven't had very good luck with that either, I'd just put it to sleep before closing it, personally.
<jasonago> I hope the features we like on kubuntu and ubuntu will be fused together...Previously when I'm still on kubuntu I was looking for ubuntu features...Now that I'm on ubuntu, I'm looking for some great-old-features that is very kubuntu..
<Smilder> Can someone help me?
<Koolaid6> hey can someone help me with a LAMP server?
<jasonago> glitsj16: I already tried that but it didn't work...
<jasonago> Koolaid: what's the prob of your lamp?
<bobertdos> Smilder: You don't need to ask permission, go right ahead.
<lampe> bobertdos: i okay i will try it ;)
<lampe> thx
<pudgie> hey can someone help me get moving wallpaper?
<Koolaid6> trying to get dns to work properly
<TWood_> alraune:  thanks so much for your help!!
<alraune> TWood_:have fun with ubuntu !
<Smilder> ok bobertdos! I've a problem with my card song
<Koolaid6> i dont know if i set it ip right
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: I think you should try VirtualBox or QEMU. An alternative, is to find those DLL and copy them in windows/system32/ , (that's the place where all DLL are), then try to install the app :).
<nownot> i have ssh open but i have to start firestarter before i can login. i dont really understand why, anyone have any ideas?
<lampe> whats the name of the panel for gnome to look like osx ???
<Smilder> Ubuntu don't recognize then
<snadge> where do i get the changelog for this latest kernel update?
<bobertdos> Smilder: your sound card?
<snadge> theres no USN for it, but its listed as an "important security update"
<Mongoose> can someone help me get a usb audio device to work, please?
<Koolaid6> DNS
<Smilder> Yeah.. I've no sound here.
<jasonago> Koolaid: how did you set up your lamp?
<glitsj16> jasonago: ah well, if you know python you could use the pidgin dbus plugin to glue something together i suppose, a nice exercise hehe
<Dusti[n]> nownot: doesnt sound right
<alraune> <rafalk42>?? ??
<snadge> and of course, ubuntu typically says "The list of changes is not available yet." .. which i might add is REALLY starting to upset me
<Koolaid6> straight out of the box, lamp ssh and dns
<snadge> and of course nobody will answer my question why did i even join this channel ;)
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: http://pastebin.com/m152c8b12 dl the files, got this error
<bobertdos> Smilder: What's the brand and model?
<arvind_k> snadge, calm down...
<jasonago> glitsj16: i really wish i could...coz if i can, i'll create many plugins...hahaha...I'm a php programmer...
<Koolaid6> registerd a domain and pointed ns1 to my static IP and NS2 to other IP, wont show page
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: http://pastebin.com/m152c8b12 dl the files, got this error
<cdehaan> Hello! I did "apt-get install lamp-server^" but when I try to open a .php page it just tries to download.
<eramax> can i run video in terminal (konsole)
<danbhfive> snadge: have you tried #ubuntu-motu?
<arvind_k> snadge, to find a changelog i think you should ask #ubuntu-motu
<nownot> i have ssh open but i have to start firestarter before i can login. i dont really understand why, anyone have any ideas?
<Mongoose> can someone help me get a usb audio device to work, please?
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: will check it out
<jak0lyte> thanks
<Koolaid6> PM Me, i'll give you the login so u can have a look
<snadge> got it thanks guys :)
<arvind_k> snadge, welcome :)
<alraune> Mongoose: what a device particular ?
<LogicalDash> I changed to a fresh account recently. I've got my old .evolution folder. How can I get Evolution to use the settings and data and so forth in that folder?
<Eno_> my router has died, and now im trying to set up my linux box so it shares internet with other two boxes. this linux box also has 3 NICs. what is the simplest way to do this?
<Mongoose> alraune: it's a turtle beach usb sound card
<Mongoose> alraune: more info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5393899#post5393899
<Koolaid6> In need of a LAMP guru with a little patience for noobness lol
<jak0lyte> Eno_: your PC with 2 lan card and a switch
<Dusti[n]> nownot: what are you trying to do?
<nownot> Dusti[n]: trying to make my ports accessible on boot
<ripps> I'm trying to run a command as another user, but "sudo -i -u username" keeps giving me "sudo: no passwd entry for username!". I have admin privledges and sudo works for me.
<l3d> need help cleaning the open with app list. I have put in 3 versions onf the same app and need to get rid of the other two and only have the one listed. So any help cleaning this list would rock.
<jasonago> what's the other ubuntu channel? I want to talk something about faqs for ubuntu...Information from bugs are coming all over places...there should be a one stop place for all our questions...
<Eno_> jak0lyte: do i need to buy a switch? can't i do it with the 3 cards?
<Eno_> i don't want to buy anything
<arvind_k> ripps, that is sudo -i or sudo -s
<alraune> Mongoose: have no specific experience with that, if nobody else answers, I'll dialogue you
<PanzerMKZ> Eno_ it is alot easier for you to have a switch
<Mongoose> alraune: thanks
<danbhfive> Koolaid Koolaid6: have you tried rebooting?
<Koolaid6> ripps: you still need to administer a root password :: ----> sudo passwd
<Mongoose> can someone help me get a usb audio device to work, please?
<Koolaid6> yep
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: i googled, and I got this .. check it out : http://www.anerty.net/news/
<jak0lyte> Eno_: if you want to save money thats the only way, 3 LAN cards
<PanzerMKZ> as you are going to burn one nic for the internet connection and then another for the network
<Eno_> what should i look for on how to do this?
<Eno_> on google
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: thanks, ill try it
<hatter> how do exit full screen mode when using rdp client ?
<Dusti[n]> nownot: so you have the ssh terminal open
<ripps> Koolaid6: It won't even prompt for a password
<Koolaid6> error?
<Koolaid6> ripps?
<nownot> Dusti[n]: no im at the server now trying ti fihure this out
<ripps> Koolaid6: yeah?
<Eno_> how can i do it . .?
<Koolaid6> does it give u an error?
<Mongoose> can someone help me get a usb audio device to work, please?
<ripps> I told you what it told me: "sudo: no passwd entry for username!". I have admin privledges and sudo works for me."
<arvind_khadri> ripps, how can you make that person root till you aint in his account
<Koolaid6> yeah but u still need to give "root" a password, typing sudo just tells it to "run as administrator"
<alraune> Eno_: you can do with three cards, but a switch is about 10 EUR max ,much more comfortable, I'm too lazy for today...
<Mongoose> alraune: no one seems to be up to the challenge
<Koolaid6> if you type sudo passwd it should give you a prompt for a new password, if it doesnt then theres one already set for root
<Silveira_Neto> ﻿Sorry if this is a newbie question but, for some weeks I'm having trouble to connect in the MSN network. Gtalk (XMMP) is ok, but I can't connect in MSN. I checked my login and password because I can login normaly at meebo.com.
<ripps> arvind_khadri, Koolaid6: "sudo -u" is suppose to let you run a command as another user.
<Eno_> alraune: can you give me some pointers?
<Eno_> on where to look?
<arvind_khadri> Koolaid, that command you said will let you change the password for root
<Koolaid6> yes and no
<Koolaid6> ripps
<Eno_> for doing it with three cards
<nownot> i have ssh open but i have to start firestarter before i can login. i dont really understand why, anyone have any ideas?
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: still the same error
<Koolaid6> its just easier to give root a password and hit "su" instead of sudo all the time
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: You can still go to the Wine homepage and try to search in the docs or in the FAQS
<alraune> Mongoose: see dialog
<jasonago> Koolaid: this might help on some point...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jasonago> ﻿Koolaid: this might help on some point...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: thanks, i think ill w8 for a deb
<arvind_khadri> ripps,  -u  The -u (user) option causes sudo to run the specified command as a
<arvind_khadri>            user other than root.
<danbhfive> Koolaid6: you arent supposed to advise people to have root passwords in here...
<rkagerer> Is there any easy way to change the text-mode console resolution to another font and >80 chars per line?  e.g. console-setup or something?
<Koolaid6> Been there jasonago
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: well then ... you'll have to try on the forums or something..
<alraune> Eno_: I'm lazy AND busy, network applet....
<Koolaid6> really why?
<jasonago> Koolaid: ok...
<s_spiff> jak0lyte: cuz i've got very limited knowledge about wine :|
<dli_> rkagerer, you need frame-buffer
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: thanks, ill try the product support page
<s_spiff> okies
<arvind_khadri> ripps, you need to understand that line clearly
<jak0lyte> thank you all
<danbhfive> Koolaid6: well, there is a factoid, but forgive the rudeness of it, let me see if I can find it
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: :)
<ripps> I'm not trying to run a command as root! I'm trying to run a command as another user. How do I do this!
<Koolaid6> su
<Koolaid6> ripps
<Koolaid6> su---->(switch user)
<avis> how do i refresh my /usr/share/fonts cache ?
<Gothfunc-> when installing an ldap client, is installing ldap-auth-client all i need to do? i fill in the details, reboot and get "failed to bind to ldap server" "can't contact ldap server" on boot.  i put the uri in as ldap://<ip>:<port>/ and i can telnet to the ldap server fine
<debCarlos> ripps: $ su another_user  , then you enter the password and you cand do it
<jscinoz> Hi
<debCarlos> hi :)
<Koolaid6> there has to be another user on the machine ripps, then you put that users password in after u hit su
<nownot> wht the f*** cant i ssh in my box until i start firestarter?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<arvind_khadri> !language | nownot
<ubottu> nownot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danbhfive> Koolaid6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jscinoz> Is there any way to get a java plugin with signed applet support on 64bit without using a chroot or a 32bit firefox? I've tried compiling the latest icedtea which apparently has signed applet support, but it didnt work. Is there a way to use 32bit sun-java6-plugin through nspluginwrapper?
<nownot> for the love go god can someone help me with iptables booting and firestarter???????????
<arvind_khadri> nownot, calm down if someone knows here they will surely assist
<arvind_khadri> !iptables | nownot
<ubottu> nownot: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nownot> arvind_khadri: thats the thing this should be a easy fix but no one is willing to help????
<tdela> Hey, how can i fix this issue? i can't seem to get ath0 up it seems wifi0 is the problem... error here: [   30.781943] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<tdela> is it a driver issue?
<arvind_khadri> nownot, i can try but i aint sure....
<nownot> arvind_khadri: i have my iptables setup, but the only way they go into affect is if i login my machine and start firestarter
<nownot> arvind_khadri: so i cant ssh into my box unless im setting at it and login in and start firestarter
<nownot> arvind_khadri: which obviously  defeats the purpose
<arvind_khadri> nownot, thats it ?? just place a command in the session startup so that as soon as you login iptables boot up :P
<EnMasse187> how can i convert a mds/mdf data cd and an nrg data cd to iso?
<nownot> arvind_khadri: but i need it before i login, ssh, reboot, i have to be able to get back in
<spork969> why do icons for the taskbar have to be svg?
<arvind_khadri> nownot, ya no probs...open System->preferences->session
<debCarlos> nownot: I think you could do some work with /etc/initd.r/, maybe adding a startup script that starts it when you boot.
<EnMasse187> how can i convert a mds/mdf data cd and an nrg data cd to iso?
<EnMasse187> how can i convert a mds/mdf data cd and an nrg data cd to iso?
<debCarlos> nownot: For it, simply make a bash script and add it in that folder
<EnMasse187> sorry for double paste...
<nownot> arvind_khadri: ok there
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, why not add it as a session thing
 * Rezimaru slaps Rezimaru and starts getting carried away
<arvind_khadri> nownot, there click add and enter description in the bottom you will find enter command... enter the command you use to start iptables
<wbmj> arvind_khadri: because you have to be logged in for session to start
<jscinoz> Is there any way to get a java plugin with signed applet support on 64bit without using a chroot or a 32bit firefox? I've tried compiling the latest icedtea which apparently has signed applet support, but it didnt work. Is there a way to use 32bit sun-java6-plugin through nspluginwrapper?
<arvind_khadri> wbmj, i guess he wants that...
<nownot> arvind_khadri: i dont enter a command i start firestarter
<arvind_khadri> nownot, you want this iptables thing after you login to the machine right
<nownot> arvind_khadri: no, i want to be able to ssh in. therefor i need it on boot
<stiev> Could someone with LVM experience assist me?
<wbmj> nownot: if I understand you .... you need firestarter running prior to logging
<scriptease> Hey, I'm having a weird problem. I have two video cards, both nvidia 6600+ GT, with two monitors plugged into the first one, they are working perfectly, set on twinview, I plugged a third monitor into the second card and set it to be a second X window, but when I turn it on or change a setting, it shows the screen for a second (literally), then goes REALLY really dark.
<EnMasse187> HELP HELP HELP URGENT!
<EnMasse187> I JUST DELETED MY UBUNTU
<EnMasse187> PANEL!
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EnMasse187> THE ONE WITH THE TIME
<nownot> wbmj: well i need my iptables prior to logging
<arvind_khadri> nownot, oh ok... i think wbmj has a idea
<EnMasse187> AND LOGO ON IT!
<EnMasse187> HELP!
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri: Umm, sorry if it sounds bit crazy but i think that adding it like "session" will start it only if user log in....
<nathan___> EnMasse187: Easy with the all-caps, it's considered rude.
<nownot> wbmj: u got something that might help me?
<EnMasse187> GUYS I JUST DELETED MY UBUNTU PANEL PLEASE HELP, I CAN'T SEE THE TIME, sorry!
<arvind_khadri> EnMasse187, calm down sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<EnMasse187> sorry :(
<arvind_khadri> !caps | EnMasse187
<ubottu> EnMasse187: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<EnMasse187> i didnt uninstall it, i deleted it
<nownot> debCarlos: you help me out right quick
<EnMasse187> what do i do?
<arvind_khadri> EnMasse187, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<EnMasse187> reinstall or what?
<EnMasse187> kk
<Gothfunc-> when installing an ldap client, is installing ldap-auth-client all i need to do? i fill in the details, reboot and get "failed to bind to ldap server" "can't contact ldap server" on boot.  i put the uri in as ldap://<ip>:<port>/ and i can telnet to the ldap server fine
<zod21> how the hell did you delete the panel haha
<arvind_khadri> EnMasse187, you removed it i guess  thats it
<zod21> im not making fun thats kinda incredible
<wbmj> nownot: you will need to add firestarter to /etc/init.d/ like debCarlos recommended......that will start firestarter at boot prior to a session login
<nathan___> zod21: I've done it, lol
<{buster}> my wifi adapter won't work in ubuntu
<zod21> what did you do
<tdela> Hey, how can i fix this issue? i can't seem to get ath0 up it seems wifi0 is the problem... error here: [   30.781943] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<nownot> wbmj: can i start firestarter w/out a gui being present?
<nathan___> {buster}: Have you searched Google for "<adapter name> Ubuntu"
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, yeah... i misunderstood him
<zod21> and im asking like this cause im assuming you did it ob accident, if you didnt this is much less funny
<wbmj> nownot : yes
<EnMasse187> yeah i STILL CANT see it...
<EnMasse187> guys i cant see my panel!! omg
<EnMasse187> please help
<EnMasse187> did i break ubuntu!
<nathan___> {buster}: There's a good chance that someone already posted a how-to
<zod21> emnasse do sudo apt-get install kicker
<stiev> LVM trouble! I had an LVM with five drives. One of the drives died, and I may have accidentally removed another drive in trying to recover the data using knoppix. Is there any way to recover the metadata either by extraction or by straight recovery?
<lampe> some one know a good mp3 tagging tool for linux?
<arvind_khadri> EnMasse187, calm down...
<wbmj> EnMasse: Gnome or KDE
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri: it's  ok, i had my doubts about it too...
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, :)
<zod21> kicker is kde
<EnMasse187> gnome
<EnMasse187> GNOME!
<EnMasse187> omg
<zod21> kicker will need some apps so dont do sudo apt-get install kicker
<EnMasse187> help
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zod21> do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wbmj> EnMasse: both panels missing?
<David-A> nownot: when you have configured the firewall as you want it you dont need to run firestarter, firestarter need not run all the time, it is for config
<EnMasse187> omg i just did sudo apt get install kicker
<zod21> hahaha
<zod21> its ok
<EnMasse187> no only the top one with the time, and the logo
<nownot> David-A: my iptables arent starting on boot
<EnMasse187> and the log off button
<zod21> just do sudo apt-get autoremove kicker
<nownot> David-A: thats the problem
<wbmj> EnMasse: Left click on bottom panel and hit new panel
<EnMasse187> so how do i get me panel back?
<zod21> wait i thought you deleted the panel application
<nownot> David-A: i used firestarter to get it the way i wan but my i can ssh in till i start firestarter. i dont know how to start my iptables / firewall any other way
<zod21> haha sorry
<zod21> hahahahahahaha
<zod21> yes just add new panel
<nathan___> EnMasse187: There's no undo, unfortunately, but you can put everything back up there.
<zod21> and customize it
<zod21> like nathan said
<zod21> it doesnt take that long
<David-A> EnMasse187: strange, that is not how i understod how firestarter worked
<nathan___> Yeah, gnome-panel really needs an undo feature…
<EnMasse187> yay omg wbmj i love you no homo thought :D
<EnMasse187> *though
<EnMasse187> :D
<wbmj> EnMasse: no prob
<EnMasse187> :D
<stewart_> hello i just got the emerald theme manager but i dont have any themes. I remember someone telling me i can get all the popular ones from a svn somewhere but i cant seem to find anything about it after  doing a google seach. Does anyone know what hes talking about?
<zod21> the only thing you need to know is if you want to see network connections you will need to create a new launcher and add nm-applet to the command
<David-A> (i mean) nownot: strange, that is not how i understod how firestarter worked
<zod21> and run the new launcher
<zod21> it will work
<zod21> e
<wbmj> stewart: the should be a theme option in the Emerald Manager
<redwyrm> how do I find out why Firefox crashed?
<zod21> EnMasse187
<redwyrm> it does this every time I suspend/resume?
<arvind_khadri> redbox, dmesg | tail
<stewart_> wbmj: do you mean one of the tabs?
<arvind_khadri> redwyrm, , dmesg | tail
<redwyrm> arvind_khadri, I thought that was only for kernel issues
<David-A> nownot: i think if iptables does not apply after boot, there must be a better way to fix it than starting firestarter, but i dont know how
<arvind_khadri> redwyrm, yeah it is... you can see the system log too
<wbmj> stewart: yes
<arvind_khadri> redwyrm, thats in system->administration->system log
<wbmj> stewart there is an option to download themes
<redwyrm> arvind_khadri, I don't understand why that would say anything about what went wrong with a web browser... which has little to do with the system as a whole...
<stewart_> i have a themes tab but all it seems to do is manage themes i have downloaded
<arvind_khadri> redwyrm,  system->administration->system log has got all you system logs ....
<redwyrm> arvind_khadri, okay, thanks
<geek>  I've got a massive bunch of videos encoded in some kinda xvid/avi format which i need to convert to something ipod compatable. I've tried floola (which uses ffnmpeg) and mencoder (both on windows) and both choke on it. I'd like something with a GUI (or be given the arguements for a command line tool). I'm not concerned with time since i got a spare laptop that can handle it. any ideas for what i can use?
<arvind_khadri> redwyrm, welcome
<ripps> Okay, I got sudo working. But now I want to know how to use notify-send to a remote computer. I know that the user is logged into a gnome-session, but I keep gettting "libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed."
<wbmj> stewart: I haven't use emerald in a while but I think it is under updates
<stewart_> wbmj: all i can see is clear refresh import and delete... what version are you using? I am using 0.7.2
<sun01tech> how can i change the label for my partitions that appear in mycomputer ...do i use fstab?
<stiev> LVM trouble! I had an LVM with five drives. One of the drives died, and I may have accidentally removed another drive in trying to recover the data using knoppix. Is there any way to recover the metadata either by extraction or by straight recovery?
<arvind_khadri> sun01tech, its pretty messy ... 8.04??
<stewart_> wbmj: i cant see anything saying updates
<glitsj16> stewart: there's http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/emerald-themes/emerald-themes_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb with extra themes you can download ..
<sun01tech> arvind_khadri: yes 8.04
<ShinjinAkage> When I install wine programs I get .lnk files on my desktop. Are they important or can I delete them?
<arvind_khadri> sun01tech, you need to make symbolic links... its better if  you leave as it is...
<genii> sun01tech: It depends on the filesystem of the partitions. Windows fat/vfat/ntfs have their own lables. For ext filesystems use (sudo) tune2fs -L nameyouwanthere
<SebNaitsabes> ShinjinAkage:  I assume like in Windows you would get desktop icons
<David-A> geek: command line "ffmpeg -i INFILE.XXX  OUTFILE.YYY" to convert from XXX to YYY, but...
<sun01tech> genii: yeah its ext3 thanks
<geek> David-A: i'd need to know the settings for resolution and stuff yes?
<stewart_> glitsj16: thanks thats what i was after
<ShinjinAkage> SebNaitsobes In windows I only get one. I get the shortcut and a .lnk file.
<glitsj16> stewart: you're welcome
<David-A> geek: ... yes, you should add options to set bitrates.
<SebNaitsabes> ShinjinAkage: what does the .link file do?
<genii> sun01tech: You're welcome. You won't se the change incidentally until after next reboot
<ripps> what is "gnome-session" called in ubuntu? I can't find in my proc list
<ShinjinAkage> SebNaitsabes: "Couldn't display "/home/shinjin/Desktop/DogProxy II.lnk"." No application to handle.
<LimCore> hello
<sun01tech> genii: ok thanks
<David-A> geek: e.g. with "-sameq" it tries to use the same bitrate (or quality) in output as in input
<LimCore> where one should report general epic failures of ubuntu, hard to pinpoint to exact package?
<Ken> Hi anyone can help me finish my ubuntu server installation?
<David-A> geek: but it doesnt always get it right
<LimCore> in example "when moving windows - my entire mplayer/totem/kaffeine skips/losses frame... on 2x2GHz box (wt..)"?
<SebNaitsabes> ShinjinAkage: yes you can delete whatever goes on the desktop. and do you know where  Wine programs actsauly are stored?
<Ken> installation freezed at "io scheduler cfq registered (default)
<geek> David-A: well, i don't mind a lower bitrate, it *is* from TV quality or DVD quality, to something meant for a PMP. i prefer a GUI tho
<ShinjinAkage> SebNaitsabes: Yeah, in the .wine portion of my home folder.
<Ken> I tried check "noapic" "acpi=off" , but still freeze always
<David-A> geek: you can try "ffmpeg -i INFILE.XXX -sameq OUTFILE.YYY" and come back if it isnt good enuf.
<stiev> Are there any LVM experts in here?
<overlordpuppy> How do you get apt to build a package from source, including the dependencies?
<dobblego> where did /etc/iftab go with the latest ubuntu release?
<geek> overlordpuppy: you can't
<glitsj16> geek: there's winFF (http://www.winff.org/) and thin liquid film (http://thinliquidfilm.org/) .. both are ffmpeg GUI's
<overlordpuppy> geek: That's terrible.
<David-A> geek: vlc has a gui, but i think it is harder to use, for converting media
<debCarlos> overlordpuppy: Yes... think about it, apt would have to look for packages dependencies and then download em and build em.
<David-A> geek: vlc can also convert from the command line, still harder to use than ffmpeg in my opinion
<geek> overlordpuppy: i'd use configure, make and checkinstall (its another package) get the necessary libs as make bitches about them, then use checkinstall to make a deb
<overlordpuppy> geek: The problem is the particular program I'm trying to compile won't compile on my machine. Even when I change the prefix to /usr it complains it can't find the deps that I built
<geek> overlordpuppy: what program?
<overlordpuppy> synfig
<ripps> notify-send on remote computer. How do I do it?
<simulous> hey
<stiev> Are there any LVM experts in here? Help!
<geek> overlordpuppy: there seems to be a package.. why not use that?
<overlordpuppy> I haven't even got to build synfigstudio yet. . . And my system kind of got screwed up from me building the dependencies.
<Ken> Anyone can help me finish ubuntu installation?
<cygoku> How can I have a terminal that shows everything of whats happening in my computer (in the wallpaper?).
<t35t0r> yes lvm here
<t35t0r> !google gentoo lvm ..read ..learn
<ubottu> t35t0r: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stiev> t35t0r... ready for the story?
<overlordpuppy> geek: I did, originally. But I couldn't wait for Intrepid to get the new version, so I got SVN.
<int64_t> macd> around?
<overlordpuppy> But then everything got screwed up
<jasonago> can someone suggest a better pdf viewer aside from kpdf and evince? they are preety slow...a wine emulation of foxitreader is faster than kpdf or evince...
<stiev> I had a 5-drive LVM setup, and a drive diied. I want to take it out of the LVM, but I'm afraid I may have hosed the LV
<debCarlos> jasonago: there is xpdf
<leon_> test
<Level15> hi. I have sound issues with Unreal Tournament (original version, 1999). Sound is choppy and video is slow, makes the whole thing unplayable. Have googled and found some suggestions, none of which worked. Has anyone got it working?
<t35t0r> stiev, yes you did unless you did LVM+RAID
<t35t0r> stiev, sorry...
<ripps> How do I work with the dbus on remote computer?
<jasonago> kpdf is based on xpdf...
<stiev> crap
<stiev> I was hoping that wasn't so. I read somewhere that if you re-create the original LV, since it's meta-data at the beginning of the drive, the data is still there
<debCarlos> jasonago: "based", exactly, you could give it a try ;)
<crdlb> ripps: you cannot, by design, send a message on the session bus of another session
<jasonago> debCarlos: ok ok...i believe in you...i'll try it...
<geek> winff seems to workm thanks
<ripps> crdlb: I'm trying to come up with a messaging system that I can use to send alert messages to other computers on my LAN. How can I go about doing this?
<overlordpuppy> geek: Problem is now, some of my libs were updated and I don't know which ones. And now when synfig runs, I can't see anything I'm working on.
<geek> overlordpuppy: ... ouch
<glitsj16> geek: k, one less thing ;)
<geek> glitsj16: well it converts. i'm hoping the output is acceptable ;p
 * geek will need to reboot this box to windows to know :( damn itunes
<debCarlos> jasonago: :) And if you don't like, it's not the big thing to uninstall it and look for something more "light"
<glitsj16> geek: true, get nice results using it .. should be fine if the source vid isn't too exotic
<geek> glitsj16: seems to be xvid/avi... i was suprised i had so much trouble with it to start
<debCarlos> Hey, how and where can i register my username for use it here?
<glitsj16> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<overlordpuppy> I think gtkmm might be causing this.
<debCarlos> Thanks
<glitsj16> yx
<ripps> Come on! How can I send alert messages to remote computers. This seems like an insanely simple thing to do. Why can't I do it?
<overlordpuppy> Is there a way I can install completely fresh, even dependencies to a package. I have a feeling there is some leftovers somewhere.
<wbmj> overlordpuppy: did you already remove the original deb
<overlordpuppy> purge?
<David-A> ripps: talk and talkd in the repos? i havent used them, and maybe they are too commandlineish
<overlordpuppy> I removed the install, then autoremoved the uneeded deps, then reinstalled
<ripps> David-A: I'll check'em out
<wbmj> overlordpuppy: that should do it
<ripps> thanks
<sps`> My ubuntu box is having problems printing with a hp DeskJet 812C
<wbmj> sps:what sort of problem
<sps`> well
<debCarlos> Ahora mi nombre esta registrado!! Muchas gracias :)
<debCarlos> Oh, i forgot it
<debCarlos> It always happen to me....
<sps`> the only driver that's on the box is for an 810, and it prints out gobbledegook
<debCarlos> Now my username is registered!! Thanks a lot :)
<meoblast001> do you have to restart Apache after making PHP-GD?
<xipietotec> how do I stop my startup scripts for gnome from affecting kde4?
<AMDpenguin> whens FF4 coming out?
<pie[laptop]> server irc.mibbit.com
<Peebo> do we have a sysreset clone for X-chat yet ?
<pie[laptop]> ...
<SeveredCross> sysreset?
<Peebo> full fserv script
<Peebo> not DCC fserv
<Peebo> it's like an ftp server that runs inside IRC
<genii> AMDpenguin: No time soon
<Peebo> This is why I still have a bloody windoze box
<AMDpenguin> y?
<Peebo> no sysrest like fserver for linux
<Peebo> sysreset
<AMDpenguin> dammit
<yanger> i backed up a jfs drive /dev/sda1 with dd and gzipped it, is there a way to mount it without gunzipping it?
<ubuntucool555> help please
<Jack_Sparrow> yanger no
<Jack_Sparrow> AMDpenguin Please watch the language and keep it family friendly
<ubuntucool555> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860782
<AMDpenguin> dammit is a swear?
<Peebo> No it's not
<sps`> yes
<hwilde> need tcl library for Image Magick
<linuxbiaw> `ทำอะไรกันว่ะ
<cygoku> How can I have a terminal that shows everything of whats happening in my computer (in the wallpaper?).
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxbiaw English please
<linuxbiaw> what is $su
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Peebo> U mean like bginfo for windoze
<alraune> <rafalk42>?? ??
<ubuntucool555> I have a 500 GB Western Digital External Hard Drive connected to a VMware Server Virtual Machine (I have checked in vmware removable devices and it says its mounted) On a Ubuntu host. When i do sudo fdisk -l on the Server Virtual Machine it doesn't show up. Help anyone?
<Peebo> ubuntucool555: Ur as clear as mud, is it the Vmachine or the real machine that can't see the drive
<overlordpuppy> geek: I hate to look like a real idiot, but the reason stuff wasn't showing up was cause the synfigstudio remembered my previous settings and the alpha channel was set to 0% opacity.
<ubuntucool555> Peebo: The Virtual Machine
<Lukipela> So.. now that i have ubuntu installed my laptop will not give me a prompt for bios.
<Lukipela> Anyone got any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lukipela Ubuntu should have no effect on your bios.
<Peebo> you have to configure it in the vmware console before the vmachine will see it
<Lukipela> Yah well, magically it seems to have had an effect.
<coz_> guys I had the fix for this but lost it during a change over.. right now the terminal has a password prompt of "[sudo] password for "username"   I want to change that to just "password"  anyone remember how?
<glitsj16> cykogu: everything might be a bit much, but "conky" can be configured to come close i guess .. google around for possible configurations
<Lukipela> Because it was workign fine an hour ago when i set it to boot from CD so it would read the ubuntu disc, now it doesnt give the option, sits at a blank screen and then loads ubuntu.
<ubuntucool555> Peebo: I already have. The Virtual Machine sees USB printers connected to it but not the external hard drive
<LimCore> if I install appl from intrepid, that polls in some libs, can I then downgrade
<David-A> cygoku: do you mean like conky ?
<chriswr_> can anyone help me , i have my dragging cube effect with mouse button 2 , but i can only drag it if i am at my desktop , im wondering if there is a way to set it up were i can drag it no matter what i have open
<LimCore> (I know its best idea, but will it work or no chance.. 1 lib lib32asound2)
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Nope, you'll break whatever you installed from intreipd that requires those libs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lukipela Try escape, F2 all of the usual ways to get into bios setup
<Lukipela> I have been.  was hoping someone else had same issue
<ramin> I am on ubuntu but can anyone help me install a theme?
<LimCore> SeveredCross: but other (hardy) programs will work as shoold (using downgraded back to hardy libs)?
<Peebo> ubuntucool555: I'll just check my wmware stuff now
<ramin> I meant, im on xubuntu
<SeveredCross> LimCore: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> ramin drag and drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<SeveredCross> Assuming you're even able to properly downgrade.
<ramin> i meant xubuntu, I have to install a theme engine
<genii> AMDpenguin: If you take a look at the timeline of development on FF3 from Alpha 1 in December 2006 til RC3 in June 2008 you may get a better idea
<ubuntucool555> Peebo: When the VM starts up i get these errors: usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -84
<chriswr_> can anyone help me , i have my dragging cube effect with mouse button 2 , but i can only drag it if i am at my desktop , im wondering if there is a way to set it up were i can drag it no matter what i have open
<Lukipela> So, whats awesome is that its set correctly, but still does not attempt to load it, nice.
<AMDpenguin> already did
<ramin> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=56438&forumpage=21
<ramin> that is the theme
<AMDpenguin> so id sat around 2011 then or so
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr_ ctrl+alt + left mouse and move mouse
<coz_> chriswr_, no I dont think that is possible right now
<coz_> chriswr_, are you also using the viewport switcher?
<ramin> when I type make install, I get make: *** no targets. Stop
<Lukipela> So, another question, why would the laptop completely ignore my boot device and go to harddisk instead?  even though hdd is set as last?
<genii> AMDpenguin: 2010 earliest, yeah
<EnMasse187> SOMETIMES I LIKE TO RICKROLL MY SELF FUR TEH EPIC LULZ :D
<bazhang> EnMasse187, caps and offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Lukipela bad cd rom, bad cd, bad burn, bad iso, burned as a file and not as image toname a few
<Flannel> EnMasse187: Please take non-support related chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<chriswr_> coz_ , jack_sparrow , ok , the ctrl + alt + left works great , thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AMDpenguin> lol
<oc80z> !how do i get ubuntu to hibernate and recover on notebook
<ubottu> oc80z: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> oc80z, dont use ! at beginning of questions
<Jack_Sparrow> oc80z lose the leading !
<sliverchair> any recommended html editor with ftp?
<AMDpenguin> does ubuntu run in kernel mode?
<oc80z> ?hi what answer
<oc80z> AMDpenguin BSD
<AMDpenguin> oh yeah
<oc80z> i think thats a solid server.
<nickrud> sliverchair bluefish and gedit (some trick it out) use the gnome vfs network access, works really well
<coz_> ramin,  did you extract that package?
<ramin> yes
<coz_> ramin,  ok hold I just downloaded that
<ramin> it is all the source codes
<ramin> k, thanks for helping
<David-A> AMDpenguin: linux *IS* a kernel; ubuntu is linux plus alot of other programs
<ramin> can we talk privately, it would be easier
<sliverchair> nickrud, thanx
<AMDpenguin> I know
<sliverchair> nickrud, how bout KomPozer?
<coz_> ramin, after extracting that did you open system/preference/appearance and hit the install button and direct it to the pacakges inside that extracted folder?
<AMDpenguin> I thought Ubuntu ran in the kernel like how windoze does
<PauloRicardo> People, if I create a file in /etc/cron.d and sets your perms to 0644 with chmod cron does not execute. If I use install -m 644 path_of_my_file /etc/cron.d it works. Why?
<alraune> Mongoose ?
<David-A> AMDpenguin: sorry, didnt unedrstand your question then
<sps`> Is there anyone in here good with printer issues?
<AMDpenguin> never mind
<ramin> it doesn't have that option, im on xubuntu
<nickrud> sliverchair I've only toyed with kompozer, never cared for it's html/css
<coz_> ramin,  oh!
<Peebo> ubuntucool555: Ok I just added a USB controller to my Ubuntu Vmachine
<ramin> yeah coz_
<ramin> but
<nickrud> sliverchair so the answer, is I don't know ;)
<coz_> ramin,  mm I know nothing of installing themes on xubuntu hold on
<sps`> ramin: go to #xbuntu
<Peebo> Booting it now
<glitsj16> ramin: did you install the libgtk2.0-dev package ? it looks like it will need that
<ramin> ok, i'll go find that library first
<coz_> ramin,  go to #xfce  channel I bet they can help there :)
<ramin> im already in xubuntu
<ramin> but k
<sps`> oh
<ramin> thanks, i found some one
<coz_> ramin, cool
<wbmj> ramin: on xubuntu I believe it is user interface
<c0mp13371331337> I've got about 300 .7z zipped files in a given directory and would not like to type out 300 different commands.  Any quick and easy way to get them all unzipped?
<ramin> yes, it is
<chriswr_> can anyone take a look at this pic http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=85037&file1=85037-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=MyThemes1 and identify the screenlet they are using , ive been looking for one like that for a while
<Peebo> AMD Quadcore 9750 with 4 gig RAM on Ubuntu 8.04 64bit : VMware running OX-Xchange; Windoze XP pro and Ubuntu 8.04 32 bit desktop
<p00zer> has anyone read the book "Hacking: The Art of Exploitation"?
<SeveredCross> OX-Xchange>
<Peebo> O-Xchange
<AMDpenguin> yeah AMD ALL way
<geek> overlordpuppy: to er is human, to moo bovine :). mistraks happen ;p
<Peebo> Open Xchange groupware server
<SeveredCross> c0mp13371331337: for i in *.7z; do whatever-command-unzips-it ${i}; done
<chriswr_> p00zer: no , is it good?
<Peebo> runs on to of Ubuntu 7
 * LimCore wonders why noScript guys fell the need to weekly change version number and push update
<Peebo> \on top
<SeveredCross> c0mp13371331337: Assuming that none of your files have spaces in the name.
<p00zer> not sure i ordered it and was wondering if anyone had read it
<SeveredCross> c0mp13371331337: If they do, different story.
<wbmj> chriswr: looks like conky
<Jack_Sparrow> p00zer Offtopic
<noob-africa> good morning everyone
<bazhang> p00zer, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<alraune> Mongoose ?
<chriswr_> wbmj: ok ,thats one of the downloads for it so thats probably it , thnx
<wbmj> chriswr: no prob
<chriswr_> p00zer: they might have it on amazon.com , if so you can reed the reveiws
<c0mp13371331337> SeveredCross: They do, but I can probably do a mass-rename.
<SeveredCross> c0mp13371331337: Well, there's another way.
<alraune> Mongoose : t: asoundconf set-default-card default    ,and uuh, reboot ; if this doesn't work I'm up then and you gotta ask again or play around with prefeerences, (gnome)-alsamixer and-so-on alsa
<chriswr_> p00zer: hacking for dummies and o'reilly's pc hacks is pretty cool if your into ethnical hacking
<redwyrm> c0mp13371331337, find -print0 dirname | xargs -0 unzipcommand
<SeveredCross> Yeah, that works too, assuming the unzip command can take all those parameters at once.
<alraune> Mongoose : one  general sound link : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/problem-with-82801g-intel-ch7-audio-alsa-619261/
<noob-africa> question: can an idea be patented? (maybe this is offtopic) and if it CAN, what is the procedure for an international or US-only patent?
<bazhang> chriswr_, there is a chat channel for that
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr_ We asked him to take it to another room, why are YOU continuing to discuss it in here
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > noob-africa
<ubottu> noob-africa, please see my private message
<noob-africa> Jack_Sparrow: thanks... lol
<chriswr_> jack_sparrow , bazhang , oh im sry i didnt know , lol
<Peebo> ubuntucool555: U there ?
<ubuntucool555> Peebo: Yes
<AMDpenguin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<david123> I downloaded just xfce for use with ubuntu but now can't get the xfce system monitor anyone know how I can get it?
<Peebo> Ok start your vmachine then in the VM menu on your vmware console choose removeable devices then USB devices then your usb drive
<wbmj> david123: are you looking for the applet?
<david123> wbmj: yes for the panel so i can monitor my system resources
<wbmj> david123: did you left click on a panel
<chriswr_> trying to install a screenlet but gives me a message "Error: incalid archive.  Archive must contain a directory with the screenlet's name."  any ideas on what to do?
<JohnC--> hello room, soory i've got disconnected. i'm currently using ubuntu 6.06 and i wanted to upgrade to 8.04, how will i do it?
<david123> wbmj: yes do note i don't have xubuntu desktop just xfce
<ubuntucool555> Peebo: Just installing VMware tools to see if that fixed the problem -- i have already selected the drive in the vmware menu
<asdfasd> how can i determine which server a package is being grabbed from?
<bazhang> !upgrade | JohnC--
<ubottu> JohnC--: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JohnC--> ok bazhang, ty
<noob-africa> Jack_Sparrow: apparently i am the only person on the ubuntu-offtopic channel at the moment...
<c0mp13371331337> redwyrm: Nope, not working.  They're really odd-ball names, too, so that's probably not helping.  Very un-command-line friendly, with parens, spaces, hyphens, etc.
<wbmj> david123 : www.xfce-goodies.org
<bazhang> asdfasd, you mean server or repo
<Peebo> ubuntucool555:  For some reason my USB drive does not show up in the vmware removable devices menu hmmm
<noob-africa> bazhang: hey bro, long time... how u been?
<Peebo> ubuntucool555:  Even tho the actual Ubuntu box finds it
<Jack_Sparrow> noob-africa THere are lots of channels.  Your question is not ubuntu or even linux specific
<david123> wbmj: yeah but how do i get a download from there i went there already couldn't find how to get stuff off there?
<david123> wbmj: thanks btw
<AMDpenguin> when is gusty no longer supported?
<AMDpenguin> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<bazhang> !eol | AMDpenguin
<ubottu> AMDpenguin: please see above
<xim> does ubuntu not have file searching as integrated into the file manager as windows?
<chriswr_> trying to install a screenlet but gives me a message "Error: incalid archive.  Archive must contain a directory with the screenlet's name."  any ideas on what to do?
<AMDpenguin> yeah tracker
<AMDpenguin> if you are using gusty and up IRC
<asdfasd> bazhang: correct.  so i'm trying to figure out which repo a package will be grabbed fun when it is installed
<xim> AMDpenguin: was that to me?
<JohnC--> bazhang, how will i know that i'm using 6.06 "Dapper Drake"
<Peebo> I'm an Ubuntu fan except for the STUPID names so I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 not HH
<Jack_Sparrow> asdfasd Which package?
<JohnC--> i knew that its 6.06 only
<AMDpenguin> yes
<wbmj> david123 : http:wiki.xfce.org
<chriswr_> nvm i found a better one thats nearly just like it
<xim> AMDpenguin: you cant just right click in nautilus and find, how do you use it?
<Flannel> JohnC--: It'll know.  Follow the instructions on that page for dapper upgrades.
<asdfasd> Jack_Sparrow....this is a generic question.  i have a number of custom repos in my sources.list and i want to know where it will install from
<bazhang> JohnC--, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<JohnC--> ok Flannel and bazhang, ty
<Flannel> asdfasd: apt-cache policy [package]
<bazhang> np
<AMDpenguin> xim: i dont think its in nautilus
<asdfasd> Flannel: thanks
<AMDpenguin> i have never used it all i know is that tracker is included in ubuntu
<bazhang> asdfasd, pastebin sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> asdfasd That would depend on what you are tryhing to download and what your custom repos are.. sounds more like you are heading for trouble
<AMDpenguin> I g2g though Good luck
<xim> AMDpenguin: but nautilus is the defualt file manager, thats what i mean its not integrated as well as in windows
<xim> thx
<asdfasd> hmm....if i say, apt-get install somepackage
<david123> wbmj thanks that helped
<bazhang> asdfasd, to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<asdfasd> it seems like the method i used to determine which repos it will be installed from
<david123> asdfasd: aptitude is better
<wbmj> david123: no prob
<bullgard4> Update Manager asks me: "Debconf on MD97600. Configure linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic. What would you like to do about menu.lst? Keep the installed version or install the version of the package maintainer?" How can I decide what is best for me? I looked at "Show differences between the two versions. But this output does not enlighten me.
<asdfasd> should not at all depend on the particular servers in my sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> asdfasd certainly will
<asdfasd> huh...interesting
<jasonago> Oh, awhle ago I was talking about pidgin and kopete and the "now playing" features...I discovered that the kopete i have is kopete-kde4...the now playing plugin is not working with pidgin on ubuntu...BUT the kopete-kde3 is working fine...pidgin, has so many "now playing" plugins available on the net but none of them worked...
<bazhang> bullgard4, you want to update grub or not; that is the context
<asdfasd> ok...i'll paste, but can you explain
<bazhang> asdfasd, best to do some reading on such a generic question (from the wiki or elsewhere)
<jasonago> ﻿Oh, awhle ago I was talking about pidgin and kopete and the "now playing" features...I discovered that the kopete i have is kopete-kde4...the now playing plugin is not working with kopete-kde4 on ubuntu...BUT the kopete-kde3 is working fine...pidgin, has so many "now playing" plugins available on the net but none of them worked...
<bullgard4> bazhang: And what is best for me: To update Grub or not?
<bazhang> bullgard4, update in my opinion
<asdfasd> pasted
<asdfasd> and i am trying to install some libaqbanking packages
<jasonago> and kopete seems slow inside ubuntu...so still I'm here at pidgin...
<asdfasd> basically i am trying to verify that they are being grabbed from my custom server....
<bazhang> jasonago, you may wish to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 about that first one
<asdfasd> again, i don't quite understand why the procedure for determining this should depend on what package i am installing
<bullgard4> bazhang: Why cannot Update Manger decide that for himself and execute?
<bazhang> bullgard4, it offers the choice
<asdfasd> it seems that aptitude or apt-get or somehting should be able to tell me WHERE is it going to download from
<asdfasd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27629/
<Flannel> asdfasd: `apt-cache policy package` will tell you everything you need to know
<bullgard4> bazhang: And what is the advantage to keep the old versin of Grub?
<bazhang> asdfasd, you have to set that in software sources for default ones, third party ones who knows
<asdfasd> Flannel: Flannel is correct
<Peebo> ubuntucool555: Sorry can't help you more until I get VMWare recognising my USB drive. L8R
<bazhang> bullgard4, if wireless works less well in new kernel you may wish to revert back; ie no advantage in my view
<chriswr_> i got a new screenlet and it says cpu load 6% , does that mean im only using 6% of my cpu?
<LimCore> chriswr_: probably
<glitsj16> bullgard4: you might have exotic configurations in your present menu.lst, in any case, making a backup of your present /boot/grub/menu.lst before committing is never a bad thing, justtakes 2 seconds ..
<wbmj> chriswr: yes
<chriswr_> ok , thnx
<creativex> hi all
<nownot> what is ubuntus default file system install?
<bullgard4> bazhang: Ok. Thank you for your explanations.
<bazhang> np
<jasonago> nownot: ext3
<LimCore> most cpu meters do not consider dynamic freq so it can be even lower
<olskolirc> anyone know anything about xten-lite on ubuntu?  I have an ac97 sound card and I can't seem to get it to pick up my /dev/dsp
<bullgard4> glitsj16: A valid point. I will backup Grub before I allow Update Manager to take the maintainers's version.  --  Thank you for your comment.
<glitsj16> bullgard4: you're welcome
<bob3213243> Okay there has to be a way to video conference with another ubuntu computer without all the tearing my hair and weeping over 5 apps that all have their own little bugs that render them useless.
<HorizonXP> hey, is there a way to mask my IP in Ubuntu, so I can access sites like Hulu, or Comedy Central from Canada?
<HorizonXP> google points me to HotspotShield, which is Mac/Win only. Something tells me i can do this on Linux
<bob3213243> horizonxp you can't access them? that's gay.
<LSD|Ninja> bob3213243: Is skype one of those 5 apps?
<bob3213243> LSD|ninja yes. I've spent hours with skype. everything works except the video.
<HorizonXP> ﻿bob3213243: yeah, it does bite. Supposedly, Comedy Network here in Canada streams the same shows, but it's not working in Firefox
<kerin> How can I increase the brightness/gamma of just a single window instead of the entire desktop?
<bob3213243> Horizonxp what's FF doing?
<bob3213243> kerin it's under compiz manager.
<jasonago> kubuntu people seems not responding...ubuntu channel is still more lively than the rest...
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<bob3213243> costaricanquaker what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I need to install gnu icecat or swiftweasel but they're not in the repositories
<CostaRicanQuaker> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Why do you need to do that?
<shah> hi guys how to mount windows partitions
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: to replace firefox, how can i do it?
<kerin> bob3213243:  There's a Brightness plugin, yeah.  But it can only decrease brightness, not increase it past its original level.
<HorizonXP> ﻿bob3213243: When I try to select a clip, it doesn't show anything
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: You know iceweasel and firefox are the same?
<Peebo> Why in the Wide Wide Wide World of Sports would anyone want to replace Firefox !
<bob3213243> LSD|ninja yes. any ideas? I just need to get video from a webcam without all of the painful workarounds.
<HorizonXP> like this one: http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart/full-episodes/july-14-2008/#clip66696
<CostaRicanQuaker> iceweasel is gpl
<LSD|Ninja> bob3213243: the webcam otherwise works, right?
<bullgard4> Peebo: stop it.
<bob3213243> Horizonxp have you tried another browser or is this something that the isp is blocking?
<ripps> I can't figure out how to send messages to someone on a remote computer.
<shah> fdisk -l is not giving any output, its blank
<St-Lemur> hi. I just rebooted for the first time in about 6 months. Ubuntu started up in low graphics mode and I don't know why.
<noob-africa> i have a question
<bob3213243> LSD|ninja oh yeah. I can get video here np the issue is sending and receiving.
<HorizonXP> ﻿bob3213243: Haven't tried another browser, and sites like Hulu are blocked from their servers
<debCarlos> stripp: try $ man chat   , i think chat does that...
<noob-africa> in my trash folder there is a folder which i cant delete, i keep getting an error, something to do with user rights
<Peebo> Gee is not Firefox GLP also ?
<bob3213243> horizonxp are torrents a road you could take? or are those also blocked by your isp?
<noob-africa> the message is error removing file, permission denied
<noob-africa> what could be wrong?
<HorizonXP> ﻿bob3213243: Torrents can be done, but they're throttled by the ISP
<LSD|Ninja> Peebo: something about the logos, it's just typical open source political BS
<LiraNuna> anyone knows where trash:// is physically located?
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Iceweasel and Firefox have (except for the branding issue) the same license
<St-Lemur> I'm still a release behind, should I run dist-upgrade first?
<LSD|Ninja> LiraNuna: ~/,Trash iirc
<HorizonXP> ﻿bob3213243: i was really just looking to watch one clip, not the whole episode
<bob3213243> Horizonxp why is hulu blocked?
<bazhang> !trash | LiraNuna
<ubottu> LiraNuna: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Peebo> Taught so..
<LiraNuna> ahha
<HorizonXP> ﻿﻿bob3213243: Hulu is apparently limited to US viewers only
<LiraNuna> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> np
<LSD|Ninja> heh
<HorizonXP> ﻿﻿bob3213243: and the Canadian sites I'm "supposed" to use, don't work
<Peebo> sudo bash     find garbage bin delete file
 * LSD|Ninja hasn't bothered looking for it since 7.10
<jak0lyte> help trying to run program in wine, got this error
<jak0lyte> http://pastebin.com/m4d2a808e
<jak0lyte> need help
<LSD|Ninja> Also, why aren't BitchX users bant six ways from Sunday here?
<LiraNuna> jak0lyte, WINE doesn't run everything
<LiraNuna> this is wine crashing
<pyrourk> buenas a todos...
<bazhang> jak0lyte, have you checked appdb
<jak0lyte> so it means i cant run this program?
<shah> noob-africa: try rightclicking on that folder and change permissions, or else try deleting as a root user
<LiraNuna> jak0lyte, what is it
<LiraNuna> and what wine version do you use
<bob3213243> LSD|ninja what are BitchX users?
<jak0lyte> got problem with wine
 * Peebo places jak0lyte square in the sights of his bazooka............ wine is........ wine is .......   arrrrggggggg      . 
<jak0lyte> http://pastebin.com/m4d2a808e
 * Peebo takes some DEEP breaths
<bazhang> Peebo, please take chit chat elsewhere
<jak0lyte> here it is
<noob-africa> shah: can u give me the terminal command? how do i navigate to the trash folder using the terminal?
<LiraNuna> noob-africa, ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<LiraNuna> cd to change dir
<LSD|Ninja> bob3213243: it's an IRC client whose name and default quit messages fall well outside the overly strict langauge rules here
<jak0lyte> another tthing is a message comes out
<LiraNuna> jak0lyte, you are not helping me helping you
<jak0lyte> dont have sufficient privilage to
<Ahadiel> jak0lyte, You may want to try #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | jak0lyte check here
<ubottu> jak0lyte check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Flannel> LSD|Ninja: the name of bitchX isn't a violation.  User's quit messages are dealt with as they happen on an individual basis.  But this is getting offtopic.
<jak0lyte> LiraNuna: what info do you need?
<noob-africa> LiraNuna: ok, what is the sudo command?
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: good to see you again :)
<LiraNuna> noob-africa, you don't need to be root to locate the trash
<LiraNuna> jak0lyte, I already asked fro it
<noob-africa> LiraNuna: i have root privileges
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: me too, got update here
<bob3213243> LSD|ninja so no simple way to stream webcam to another ubuntu box?
<LiraNuna> noob-africa, you don't need root to browse the trash
<Jay2_> how do you change video resolution, can't get better than 800x600]
<jak0lyte> http://pastebin.com/m4d2a808e
<coz_> Jay2_, which video card?
<LSD|Ninja> Jay2_: try Alt+F2 -> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<debCarlos> ja0lyte: Now your error is getting worse ^^
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: i think something i wrong
<noob-africa> LiraNuna: well, i am browsing it... there is that folder that just wont go... how do i sudo remove it?
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: ?
<Jay2_> ati 9200
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: yes
<LSD|Ninja> Flannel: I don't find the word bitch terribly offensive, but I've seen people hit with the language thing for less here.
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: I agree, something is wrong...
<creativex> alguien habla espanol
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: what seems to be wrong
<bazhang> !es | creativex
<ubottu> creativex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alraune> quest: why can't I post in #offtopic
<bazhang> alraune, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<creativex> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jay2_> thanks, LSD|Ninja
<alraune> bazhang: j= join ??
<creativex> algun salon de chat que ayuden en espanol
<bazhang> creativex, /join #ubuntu-es
<St-Lemur> How do I find out why Ubuntu started in low graphics mode?
<bazhang> alraune, yes
<creativex> gracias
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: is there any other program to use where i can run/install win application?
<bazhang> np
<selocol> Hello, how do I ssh with user@hostname instead of user@ip? Is there a place where I can store a hostname alias for the IP I type each time I connect?
<noob-africa> LiraNuna or bazhang : how do i sudo remove a folder?
<LSD|Ninja> Jay2_: so it worked?
<LiraNuna> noob-africa, sudo rm -rf FOLDER
<noob-africa> thanks
<Peebo> selocol: edit /etc/hosts
<alraune> bazhang: join works, can't poste, j does nothing ..
<nickrud> selocol you can set them in ~/.ssh/config
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Don't think so, the only other way is installing QEMU or VirtualBox and then installing Windows in a virtual machine, it's pretty easy :)
<selocol> /etc/hosts or /.ssh/config?
<Peebo> what I said :)
<selocol> Peebo: thanks
<noob-africa> LiraNuna: thanks, it is gone... whew!
<nickrud> config !! :)
<LiraNuna> noob-africa, next time, google is your friend
<LiraNuna> noob-africa, you can search for "delete folder root linux"
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: no virtual box for edubuntu 7.04
<Peebo> selocol: format is ipaddress space name space FQDN
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: and qemu?
<noob-africa> LiraNuna: asante (that's thank you, in Kiswahili)
<jak0lyte> ill try that
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: ill try it
<debCarlos> :)
<jak0lyte> ty!
<selocol> Peebo: ok
<forge_> Dose anyone know what package contains fdisk.ntfs ?
<nickrud> !find fdisk.ntfs
<Peebo> selocol: eg      192.168.0.1   computername computername.my.domain.name
<ubottu> Package/file fdisk.ntfs does not exist in hardy
<Peebo> forge have you tried apt-cache search fdisk
<selocol> Peebo: What does FQDN mean?
<sliverchair> can I make my windows transparent using compiz? I have gutsy
<Peebo> selocol: eg      192.168.0.1   computername computername.my.domain.name
<LSD|Ninja> ully quALIFIED domain name
<TheoAround> woops, I guess I offended a flood monitor?
<Peebo> Fully Qualified Domain Name
<Flannel> TheoAround: No, you timed out
<noob-africa> bye all
<noob-africa> have a great day
<TheoAround> gah, did my question come through?
<jav> hi, the ubuntu installer identifies my ide drive as /dev/sda1, and I think this causes me grub error 15 (as I think it is identified as /dev/hda after bootup, it was like that when I installed from the heron 32bit disk) (now I'm installing from a 7.10 64-bit disk) any onge got any suggestions?
<forge_> opps .. I ment "fsck.ntfs"
<Flannel> TheoAround: No
<noob-africa> or, in kiswahili: kwaherini
<nickrud> !find fsck.ntfs | forge_
<selocol> Peebo: And this is on the local machine, right?
<ubottu> forge_: '|' is not a valid distribution
<nickrud> !find fsck.ntfs hardy | forge_
<ubottu> forge_: Package/file fsck.ntfs does not exist in hardy
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: do i need to install windows in QEMU?
<alecwh_d> Hello, I've really messed up Firefox somehow, and I think I need to reinstall the package. How do I uninstall/reinstall firefox on Hardy?
<ripps> Does anybody know of any LAN based IM apps.
<Peebo> ntfs now comes under a new name let find it.
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Yes, it's a virtualization tool too...
<jav> alecwh_d: apt-get install --reinstall <packetname>
<afallenhope> ripps, use write or talk
<TheoAround> doh!  Ok, again:  I installed Ubuntu on an old laptop I had lying around.  LOVED it, so much in fact that I decided I would dual boot my laptop to continue to play with it.  I'm noticing that my desktops video card is not listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti.  Does this mean it won't work, or simply that it hasn't been tested?
<nickrud> alecwh_d try mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak , and try running it again
<IamME> Hey guys, odd request... Anyone know a channel where I can hire some type of 'hacker' to help us with tracking down the sender of some coportate emails?
<TheoAround> dual boot my DESKTOP rather
<jav> alecwh_d: however, I do reccomend you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packetname>
<ripps> afallenhope: I tried, wouldn't work
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: is there a way i can run/install exe w/o windows installed?
<Vedestin> in synaptic, how do i install packages offline, i need to put xlc on a machine so that it can access the repositories
<nickrud> TheoAround what card is it, that may be out of date
<Vedestin> which means i can't get it from the repositories on that machine, has to be from another machine already on the net
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: what?
<TheoAround> ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro
<jak0lyte> s_spiff: wb
<TheoAround> the card is out of date. hehe
<alecwh_d> nickrud: now firefox won't even launch...
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Sorry, what does w/o means?...
<Peebo> search for info on gvfs ntfs now comes under that
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: can i instal exe without windows
<alecwh_d> would the packagename be firefox?
<nickrud> alecwh_d what? with that dir out of the way, it should recreate a new, default one
<nickrud> alecwh_d firefox-3.0
<alecwh_d> nickrud: it's... not.
<Peebo> mozilla-firefox
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: If Wine fails, no...
<alecwh_d> nickrud: okay
<nickrud> TheoAround that should be supported
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: ouch! i want to completely elimate windows in my machine
<Ahadiel> jak0lyte, Well what was that .exe you were trying to install?
<unavailable> so is there a voice solution for yahoo im yet?
<rand0m> can someone tell me how to add a konqueror launcher icon to the panel in xfce ?
<rand0m> err sorry.. better question for #xubuntu ?
<jeeves__> can I make groups for users that copy the "registered" user's group?
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Yep, i understand, but qemu only creates a disk image (Like an ISO cd image), it doesn't mess with the real hard disk
<jak0lyte> Ahadiel: it is a setup file from a thin client in using
<jeeves__> and if so, how do I do it?
<TheoAround> Ok, reason I ask is I tried booting my desktop from the same iso I burned for the laptop.  Worked beautifuly on the lappy, but my desktop just stutters on it for about 2 minutes, then spits me back to my windows startup.
<alecwh_d> nickrud: I just did that, and firefox was reinstalled, but it won't launch.
<Peebo> L8R all
<Ahadiel> jak0lyte, What's the actual application name....
<nickrud> alecwh_d try    firefox   in a terminal
<alecwh_d> how do I just... redo firefox? Get rid of everything?
<nck> i cannot browse other windows pc in my network place, what wrong?
<jak0lyte> Ahadiel: net computer L110
<forge_> ubottu : Every permutation of that command fails to find anything :(
<ubottu> forge_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alecwh_d> (firefox:17118): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<alecwh_d> nickrud: ^
<jak0lyte> Ahadiel: have you hear about it?
<forge_> lol
<nickrud> alecwh_d are you running it in a root terminal?
<alecwh_d> nickrud: no, but I used sudo for all those commands with reinstalling.
<glitsj16> rand0m: right-click your panel, add launcher and feed it the command to launch konqueror
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: What's the size of that application?
<Ahadiel> jak0lyte, nope
<nickrud> alecwh_d try restarting your desktop
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: i mean, in MB
<rand0m> glitsj16, i figured that much out but whatś the command? where i do find the icon ? etc ?
<alecwh_d> nickrud: will do, brb.
<nickrud> alecwh_d not rebooting, just logging out and in
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: 9.2 mb
<alraune> ((stupid)) quest : is there a ubuntu channel where RTFM-bored people can chat less ubuntu related topics ?
<glitsj16> rand0m: look at the .desktop file for konqueror in /usr/share/applications for those i guess ..
<nickrud> alraune #ubuntu-offtopic
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: it is 9.2mb
<nck> how to browse other win pc in my network. network in my hardy show  only icon windows network but not the win pc
<alraune> nickrud: ty, but can't post there...
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Ok, i'll try to install it with some obscure arts, i'll be back soon
<nickrud> alraune go to #ubuntu-ops
<alecwh_d> I forgot who I was talking to earlier... I don't have a log... but Firefox is still not functioning.
<ralphz> Hi
<alecwh_d> nickrud: It isn't working, still.
<nickrud> alecwh_d that was me. Not sure what the issue is off top of my head ...
<alraune> nickrud: ty, will try
<ralphz> Is there a command line tool to add / manipulate Applications menu?
<alecwh_d> nickrud: okay, maybe just... swiping firefox, and reinstalling will fix it?
<nickrud> alecwh_d it could. Is anything else having problems?     sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox-3.0
<zod21> whats up fellas
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way to add debian repos to ubuntu?
<debCarlos> jack0lyte: What's the homepage of the application?
<CostaRicanQuaker> to be able to get other downloads
<zod21> you add the url to the package manager
<zod21> i think
<nabs> i want to desable the visual efect (use none ) in ubuntu 8.04 using a bash script. can any one help me
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, you dont want to do that
<alecwh_d> nickrud: Firefox was really messed up for me; history wasn't being recorded, and whenever I looked at my "add-ons" it crashed. I also renamed my .mozilla directory to a backup, but it should recreate it, right?
<nickrud> alecwh_d yes
<fwaokda> anyone know how to boot back into the ps3 os through ubuntu on ps3?
<zod21> right click the desktop and disable the visual effects in the last tab
<zod21> its pretty simple
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang: why?
<zod21> costaricanquaker cause it wont work
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, not supported here and will almost certainly break things unless you really really know what you are doing
<alecwh_d> nickrud: Okay, now, "firefox" doesn't give any errors, and doesn't launch (crashes).
<coz_> CosMiC_Touch, what there something in particular you wanted to install?
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang: how do i get programs that aren't in hte repos then?
<CostaRicanQuaker> with adept
<CostaRicanQuaker> or synaptic
<coz_> CosMiC_Touch, sorry
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, which ones
<coz_> CostaRicanQuaker, you can compile them
<sdakak> CostaRicanQuaker: add the repo, search.
<nickrud> alecwh_d I'm not sure why it would do that. everything else seems to be working properly
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: What's the homepage of the application you're triying to run?
<nickrud> ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang: gnuzilla icecat
<nabs> yes i know to do that but i am installing ubuntu in a school lab and i want to run a sript that will validate with ldap and map drives but i still cant figure to desable the visual effect using a bash scrip or atleast changing it to NONE. there are about 150 computers
<andresj> hey how can I make the change from compiz to metacity not send all windows to desktop 1?
<JohnC_> bazhang, after following the upgrade links you gave me, it says "Cannot install all available updates". The following updates will be skipped: libatm1 patch, after that only a close button appears and when i click the close button, the update manager is closed
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, why do you need that it was explained to you in #kubuntu why that was not necessary
<debCarlos> andresj: Maybe with $ metacity --replace
<bazhang> JohnC_, you have dapper updates repo enabled?
<andresj> debCarlos: I'm using fusion-icon right now but ill try that :)
<crdlb> andresj: unfortunately, you can't. There was a patch to handle the desktop <-> viewport transition, but it was never completed and didn't get accepted into compiz
<andresj> debCarlos: no it still changes it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang: try it out?
<JohnC_> bazhang, i'm not sure, sorry, i've just migrate from windows
<debCarlos> andresj: ohh... :(
<andresj> crdlb: oh wow that sucks...
<crdlb> andresj: in the distant future, you won't need to disable compiz to switch off compositing, so it won't be an issue
<andresj> crdlb: but now...
<halpme> Hello, i am trying to vnc, all locally, i have attempted to run x11vnc, tightvnc so on,   i cannot log in on any puter, what is the server format is it just ip
<halpme> why cant i connect, i even tried remote desktop
<halpme> im using tightvnc client on the windows
<andresj> crdlb: btw do you know why compiz sometimes changes fullscreen games to windows if I move the mouse within the first few seconds of it being open?
<halpme> im googling left and right if someone could help, i need this running tonight
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: There's a thing i have just thinked... if you're using 7.04, then you should try to upgrade wine, you can download de .deb from their homepage at http://www.winehq.com
<crdlb> andresj: are they games running in wine?
<halpme> come on its vnc people, it should not be so hard
<halpme> but it is beyond me
<CaptainMorgan> this is only a minor gripe, but why doesn't Ubuntu have the bash alias ll set to ls -l by default? I find this default on other flavors of linux, specifically fedora and suse.... once again, it's minor, but I'm curious nonetheless as ll for this alias is cost-effective
<halpme> ]=
<bazhang> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<andresj> crdlb: no. theyre native games like sauerbraten, or tremulous, or even 2000 years into the future
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan they're in your .bashrc , but commented out. Easy fix
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, true, and I'm very familiar bash, but why are they commented by default, then?
<unavailable> so does anyone know of any program that runs native to ubuntu/linux that supports yahoo voice?
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan not sure. I have a .bash_aliases file, so I don't uncomment them. You could file a wish list bug I guess
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, someone not really familiar with the aliasing system might not be aware of this...
<crdlb> andresj: I haven't heard of anything like that then
<andresj> crdlb: it also keeps changing back and forth sometimes, staying less than a second on the fullscreen position
<andresj> crdlb: oh... if its on wine what can be done? maybe some of it applies here
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, I'm not sure it's so important that I do so, pure curiosity is all... I wasn't sure if the developers had chosen it to be commented for some other reason that the other flavors of linux didn't(or did) account for
<crdlb> andresj: wine just implements "fullscreen" by setting the size of the window to the size of the screen, forcing the window manager to convert that into the fullscreen state
<crdlb> which is really buggy
<unavailable> so does anyone know of any program that runs native to ubuntu/linux that supports yahoo voice?
<p00zer> goodnight everyone
<nickrud> crdlb is turning of compiz still recommended for running opengl apps? (don't use much 3d stuff myself, so only intellectually curious ;)
<CaptainMorgan> thanks nickrud  ;)
<andresj> crdlb: oh i see i see
<ProfessorF> eh.. I think so, nickrud
<crdlb> nickrud: until DRI2 and such, probably so
<nickrud> dri2. more reading that's sliding off my desk ;(
<nabs> i want to desable the visual efect (use none ) in ubuntu 8.04 using a bash script. can any one help me needed to configure a school lab here in belize
<debCarlos> nabs: You want to disable compiz then?
<sdakak> ﻿ I want to get a wiki running for managing a periodical. Where people can come and submit articles. Anyone can edit them. And there would be a section that would list the currently accepted articles and so on. Doku, mediawiki or moinmoin?
<sdakak> ﻿Top requirements are: Ability to theme the wiki to make it less of a wiki and more of web 2.0 easy interface. Good revision control
<nabs> the thing is that when i installed the computers the installation comes with normal and i want to run a scrip that will change that to none
<nickrud> sdakak you probably want to ask on #ubuntu-offtopic, that channel spends time rating apps, not so much here
 * sdakak is headed to offtopic
<robson> não tem brasileiras naum e
 * andresj too.
<nickrud> !br | robson
<ubottu> robson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<andresj> offtopic: lol spanish and portugese are sooo similar :P
<debCarlos> nabs: i think you can do a script that disables compiz replacing it with metacity, but if you want to run compiz and get no effects, you can always check $ man compiz. For make a bash script that disables compiz replacing it with metacity, the command is $ metacity --replace
<robson> os cara e foda fala ate de compiz aki
<bazhang> robson, english here
<andresj> oh btw crdlb, do u know where is the code for that patch you were telling me about?
<robson> no so portugues
<nabs> thanks men i will try that cause its for a school and they are old machines thanks alot i will work one it
<Flannel> !pt | robson
<ubottu> robson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * nickrud has another flash of deja vu
<sliverchair> is it possible to make windows translucent like the one with terminal? I'm using Ubuntu 7.10
<robson> qem disse qe eu qqero ajuda
<halpme> ok i got vnc server running but why cant i connect locally
<robson> tem mulher aki :P
<robson> nesse serve
<nickrud> sliverchair with compiz, you can control the transparency of the windows, look into opacity
<Flannel> robson: /join #ubuntu-pt
<debCarlos> silverchair: Yeah, install compiz and the manager or compiz, then launch it and edit the windows configuration
<robson> kkk
<halpme> the log shows nothing good
<halpme> the servers running
<halpme> why can i not connect local host
<halpme> is there some special server format like desktop:ip
<halpme> whats the deal guys i got 5 mins to have this up ]=
<bazhang> !enter | halpme
<ubottu> halpme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhi_> how to install a job in crontab. i have tried a lot without any result.help
<halpme> bazhang inplace of that you could of have 1 line of answer
<m3gach33zy> can aniyone help me with an audio problem
<debCarlos> m3gach33zy: what kind of problem?
<m3gach33zy> Sound has quit working
<halpme> times out thanks for nothing ]=
<glitsj16> abhi_: edit /etc/crontab .. what are you wanting to do exactly ?
<gunsquard> hey just woundering does anyone know this font -> http://lassauge.free.fr/xlock/xglock-about.jpg
<m3gach33zy> damit gtg
<tyler_d> recommended vmware client with gui please?
<abhi_> glitsj16, : i just want to add a job . i gave crontab -u abhi -e. then add the job in nano editor. but nothing happen
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: have you found a way?
<debCarlos> m3gach33zy: Maybe it's just your sound configuration, do a $ alsamixer in a terminal an adjust "master" to the top. If it doesn't work, try adjusting the others to the top :).
<nickrud> abhi_ crontab -e will open an editor on your user's crontab
<sliverchair> nickrud, I've googled it and, simple holding alt and mouse scroll will do :D
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: ?
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Can you tell me the homepage of the software? I have been looking for it and don't find any download page...
<Tellah_Rage> Is there some program/launcher I can use to automatically restart the computer and boot into Windows XP through GRUB? I always end up missing the GRUB screen and booting back into Ubuntu. :/
<abhi_> nickrud, : i have tried that. since this does't work i go for that one.
<Ranbee> abhi_: here's a short podcast about crons if you want it?? http://www.twatech.org/show.php?ep=77  there's a gui frontend for crontabs too, maybe gcrontab
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: Also, i said that you should try to update wine
<debCarlos> *upgrade
<nickrud> sliverchair in 8.04 that's set to zoom
<abhi_> Ranbee, :ok reading
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: i upgrade it already
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: :(, and the homepage?
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: w8
<jak0lyte> http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/101368025/_usd20_Net_Computer_Ncomputing_usd20.html
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: here it is, http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/101368025/_usd20_Net_Computer_Ncomputing_usd20.html
<Ranbee> abhi_: one more thing, you can list your crontabs with the l option to see if it's there. crontab -l
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: ok, but be pacient, i'm compiling wine. I use Gentoo :)
<jak0lyte> ok
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: ill w8
<debCarlos> *i kinda use Gentoo :)
<abhi_> Ranbee, : yes the job is there. but that job never run
<debCarlos> I compile nearly all my packages-...
<robson> tem algum brasileiro nesse troço kk
<bazhang> robson, /j #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> robson english only here.
<Ranbee> abhi_: oh! what i always do is write my cron, then post it in the ubuntuforums to see if i've done it right, someone always replys.
<jbroome> Ranbee: wouldn't it be easier to learn how to do it?
<abhi_> can u solve right now. i will paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<chriswr_> if i have a msn and a myspace profile managed on pidgin instant messanger , will it automatically show both my buddy list on just that one?
<binarymutant> can someone help me write a regex to find something enclosed in brackets, like [something]
<Flannel> binarymutant: \[.*?\]
<glitsj16> Tellah_Rage: not sure if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394967 is what you want ..
<binarymutant> thanks Flannel, i'll try it
<chriswr_> ummm , how do i search all the channels i can go to on this thing?
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: The link you give me is the link of a page about some hardware device... ?
<Starnestommy> chriswr_: /list or /msg alis list *pattern*
<bazhang> !irc | chriswr_ check the last link
<ubottu> chriswr_ check the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<abhi_> can anyone check my crontab -l output at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27638/   for any error.
<Ranbee> jbroome: i'm not sure what you're talking about? where did i say not to learn it??? i said double check it, rather then accepting you've done it correctly!
<LadyLyric> Hello all!
<chriswr_> ok thnx
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: I need the homepage of the software you're triying to run for download it and try it...
<bazhang> np
<chriswr_> ummmm this chat messenger just went black grey and white....... how do i change it to color?
<amenado> abhi_-> try to use the full path to the command
<bazhang> chriswr_, which one
<glitsj16> abhi_: so every day at 10:09 am you want to start a file manager ? :)
<chriswr> sooo , basicly this messenger that im typing in now is irc?
<redwyrm> how do I find out why Firefox crashes?
<redwyrm> it crashes when I resume after suspending to memory
<abhi_> amenado, : ok
<abhi_> glitsj16, : just testing whether it works or not
<debCarlos> redwyrm: Try tu run it from a terminal, you can try to see if it have a debug option with $ man firefox
<chriswr> sooo , basicly this messenger that im typing in now is irc????/
<redwyrm> debCarlos, ok
<glitsj16> abhi_: good move, the every day at 10:09 am part is what you want ?
<glitsj16> abhi_: if so that looks ok
<nyaa> I was wondering if there's an easy command to tell what kernel you're running from the terminal
<abhi_> glitsj16, : i can't get u
<debCarlos> chriswr: Yeah, basically...
<chriswr> ok
<chriswr> thnx
<ljv> hi everyone
<legend2440> nyaa: uname -a
<nyaa> thanks =)
<ljv> i have a question, and for fear of embarrasing myself..please understand i'm a total noob when it comes to web technologies..please bear with me
<abhi_> amenado, : still no success. i have given the full path
<glitsj16> abhi_: as your cron entree is right now that's the effect, it will run the command (pcmanfm) every day at exactly 10:09 am .. that's the cron syntax, is that what you want ?
<debCarlos> chriswr: But, if you want to know it exactly, you can search for "IRC" on Wikipedia.
<abhi_> glitsj16, : yes
<ljv> i know that through lamp one can make their own website..or host it..or similar..but does one still need to buy a domain name?  or is lamp all you need for a website..can make up a domain name and simply use it with lamp?
<chriswr> debcarlos: ok , i dont know if this is allowed to ask in this channel but are there any hacking channels?
<Flannel> ljv: You can set up your own website, and access it via IP.  There are free subdomains (dyndns, for instance), which you can get a free "whatever".something.com
<dbbolton> if you install two video cards but are only using one monitor, will it improve your video quality in any way?
<dr_Willis> dbbolton,  most likely no. unless you are using 'sli'  enabled video cards.
<debCarlos> chriswr:i suppose there are but i never entered on any of them.
<chriswr> debcarlos: ok , thnx
<bob3213243_> is there a way to view my brother's webcam output over the WAN in ubuntu?
<jkoltner> Hi guys... where do I adjust how much scrolling the mouse wheel performs?  It only scrolls about three lines at a time, and I'd like it to be at least twice that.  (This is Hardy Heron.)
<glitsj16> abhi_: in that case you need to make sure like amenado suggested that your last part points to a valid path as amenado suggested .. did you test the command in a terminal before adding it to crontab ?
<ljv> Flannel: cool. but say i wanted to make art.com and it wasn't taken..is that allowed with lamp?
<debCarlos> chriswr: I have just went to #hack , i don't know if it is what you're looking for..
<Flannel> ljv: It is.  But you will have to buy the domain.  (And you may have issues with your ISP and having a server)
<dbbolton> dr_Willis, how would it help sli cards?
<ljv> ah...so there is red tape
<abhi_> glitsj16, : yes. /usr/bin/pcmanfm . works quite well
<jak0lyte> debCarlos: any news?
<ljv> mind if i pm you Flannel?
<dr_Willis> dbbolton,  the point of 'sli' is  to allow multi video cards to share the rendering load. thus having sli video cards working together will double your rendering  power. (not quite, but it does give it a boost)
<Flannel> ljv: #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place
<debCarlos> jak0lyte: yep, i compiled Wine, now i need the homepage of the software you're traying to run, or, the download page of it ^^
<amenado> abhi_-> what time is it in your locale? perhaps if you can adjust it to the next 5 minute?
<ljv> Flannel: great thanks. on my way there now :)
<glitsj16> abhi_: so it'll work, try setting it to something like 2 minutes from your present time to test it, 10:09 am might be a long wait :)
<abhi_> amenado, : so give it 5 min ahead
<abhi_> glitsj16, : ok , till now i am testing it 1 min ahead.
<glitsj16> abhi_: that should work as well, strange ..
<amenado> abhi_-> try this entry   */10 * * * * xxx       thats every 10 minutes
<abhi_> amenado, : what is */10
<amenado> abhi_-> try this entry   */10 * * * * xxx       thats every 10 minutes <----
<abhi_> amenado, : ok
<abhi_> glitsj16, : it does't work for 2min. so i am going for 5 min as per amenado.
<jkoltner> Where do I adjust how much scrolling the mouse wheel performs?  It only scrolls about three lines at a time, and I'd like it to be at least twice that.  (This is Hardy Heron.)
<debCarlos> Does Wine takes too much time to compile?
<glitsj16> abhi_: i can't get why that would make any difference .. if you're going to test it with pcmanfm as command, just make sure that is not already running or you might never see it's effect
<Amaranth> debCarlos: is an hour too long?
<abhi_> glitsj16, : OK.
<debCarlos> Amaranth: Kind of... does it take so long? :(
<bob3213243> Is it possible to use a webcam to stream video in real time over the WAN?
<Amaranth> debCarlos: depends on the system, I guess
<chriswr> whats a good screen capturer?
<debCarlos> Amaranth: Right now i'm compiling it on a Guest debian os, under VirtualBox, with 512 mb of RAM:...
<amenado> xwd
<chriswr> debcarlos: lol , yes that was an actual hacking channel
<Amaranth> debCarlos: oh jeez
<debCarlos> :)
<jc_> hi how to install yahoo messenger
<ZoiX> jc_: join to windows and install
<chriswr> jc_: probably wine
<debCarlos> chriswr: xD, did they answer you? They didn't answer to me for ten minutes!!!
<chriswr> debcarlos: nope no one is saying a thing
<dr_Willis> They are talking i leet-haxor-speak :)
<LadyLyric> Can anyone recomend a good Multiplayer RPG for Ubuntu?
<olskolirc> net split?
<chriswr> ladylyric: i would like to know that too
<debCarlos> chriswr: xD
<DragonSpirit> How would I go about making it so a printer using cups shared with my network would only be able to be shared on one network interface? In this instance I have a eth0 and a wlan0, I don't want my printer shared over the wireless interface. I tried googling up an answer but I don't really know were to even start so I came up with nothing.
<glitsj16> chriswr: for video and audio capture recordmydesktop is nice (has gtk and kde frontends in synaptic) .. screenshots only i simply use gimp .. is that what you meant by screen capture ?
<debCarlos> dr_Willis: xD
<legend2440> jkoltner: read post #5    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628725
<unavailable> so does anyone know of any program that runs native to ubuntu/linux that supports yahoo voice?
<jkoltner> Thanks Legend
<LadyLyric> Eternal Lands is supposed to work, But I can't get it to install.
<Frogzoo> !wine | LadyLyric
<abhi_> glitsj16, : it does't work even at 5min. i have checked that cron is running in background.
<ubottu> LadyLyric: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<chriswr> glitsj16: might be ill check once it gets done installing
<unavailable> so does anyone know of any program that runs native to ubuntu/linux that supports yahoo voice?
<Amaranth> unavailable: doesn't exist
<olskolirc> someone type my name please. I want to check my highlighter
<LadyLyric> There is a unix linux version
<unavailable> frogzoo eternal lands is linux man   not all games work in wine
<Amaranth> olskolirc: test
<olskolirc> thanks Amaranth it works
<unavailable> amaranth any word on pidgin's google soc progress?
<chriswr> can anyone help me with getting games on kamefu?
<LadyLyric> Could anyone else get EL to work?
<bazhang> http://ubuntusite.com/gyachie-yahoo-messenger-for-linux/ unavailable
<glitsj16> abhi_: hang on, be right back .. can i pm you in a minute or two ?
<Amaranth> unavailable: iirc the main focus there is gtalk and msn
<Amaranth> unavailable: probably because no one users yahoo :P
<abhi_> glitsj16, : ok
<unavailable> no one uses yahoo?
<olskolirc> heck no
<l815> pidgin ftw
<unavailable> Results 1 - 10 of about 2,880 for "yahoo voice" ubuntu
<unavailable> google
<jkoltner> I'm amazed that much of that thread is about how 'option "VertScrollDelta" 6' crashes!!! X -- 6 has to be "6".  Scary stuff!
<bazhang> unavailable, see the link above
<unavailable> apparently 2880 people use yahoo
<chriswr> can anyone help me with getting games on kamefu?
<olskolirc> there is a yahoo program out there that is advanced but you need to install with wine or crossover office
<l815> how do you get windows to remember the last position when using compiz?
<olskolirc> I don't remember what it is called
<bazhang> gyachie unavailable
<unavailable> bazhang and that works in hardy?
<bazhang> unavailable, read the link
<JohnC_> bazhang, i read this 'Upgrading using the alternate CD/DVD' from the link and when i type gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" nothing is done or appear
<bazhang> JohnC_, you are trying to go from lts to lts?
<Jordan_U> JohnC_, No error or output at all?
<JohnC_> bazhang, from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<bazhang> JohnC_, you installed update-manager-core?
<JohnC_> no that i know of
<chriswr> has anybody installed kamefu before????????
<JohnC_> its a fresh 6.06 install
<bazhang> JohnC_, then do so
<bazhang> JohnC_, also make sure it is fully uptodate
<Amaranth> JohnC_: If it's a fresh install just wipe it and install 8.04
<JohnC_> ok
<Amaranth> it'll go faster and be more likely to work
<bazhang> JohnC_, amaranth makes a good point
<DragonSpirit> does anyone know how I can get cups using ipp to announce itself only on eth0 and not wlan0 and eth0?
<bazhang> JohnC_, need a link to the torrents?
<JohnC_> the main point is, the shipping company send me the 8.04 LTS DVD, and when trying to install it cannot read some files, so i used my old version 6 LTS Cd and trying to upgrade to 8.04 from the DVD
<JohnC_> :]
<bazhang> !torrents | JohnC_
<ubottu> JohnC_: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<JohnC_> ok
<bazhang> JohnC_, the cd is enough unless your connection is really slow
<unavailable> bazhang so apparently it doesnt work
<Jordan_U> JohnC_, Or you can always install with the alternate CD if you don't mind no GUI for the install :)
<bazhang> unavailable, sure it does. just need the hardy deb is all.
<stgx> I've got a strange problem I can't seem to find an answer to.. when I boot the live cd (8.04) and hit start or install Ubuntu, I'm prompted for a username/password, and I have no idea what to enter
<stgx> I'm trying to install it
<JohnC_> Ok ty all for the infos
<unavailable> bazhang and that is found where?
<bazhang> np
<pyrourk> quien sabe como actualizar el vim??
<Jordan_U> JohnC_, And even then, it really is a GUI ( menu driven ) it's just ugly as sin :)
<bazhang> unavailable, not sure.
<jbroome> !es > pyrourk
<ubottu> pyrourk, please see my private message
<abhi_> stgx: do u have previously install ubuntu in hd
<stgx> nope
<LimCore> stgx: did you set in bios to boot from cd
<unavailable> bazhang darrrr then why give me that link with a gutsy deb and say "read the link"
<stgx> yes sir
<unavailable> instead of saying "you need a hardy deb but that page says blah blah blah"
<glacier> hi all.Does anybody know how to open everything in new tab in firefox3?
<stgx> it's definitely running from the cd. and I just booted from it
<LimCore> glacier: everything?
<bazhang> unavailable, did not see hardy in your question; it does work under hardy as well though
<LimCore> stroyan: tried just pressing enter or something?
<unavailable> see ive already been down the gyache/gyachi road and it didnt work
<abhi_> stgx. this is strange problem. have u downloaded the cd from ubuntu.com.
<unavailable> bazhang and that works in hardy?
<unavailable> ^^^^^
<stgx> yes
<stgx> that's what I thought to =\
<bazhang> it does work under hardy as well though unavailable
<unavailable> bazhang>	gyachie unavailable
<unavailable> 	<unavailable>	bazhang and that works in hardy?
<unavailable> 	<bazhang>	unavailable, read the link
<nivok> morning
<glacier> yes. url, search, bookmarks
<abhi_> stgx: have u tried root:root
<nivok> I need a hint ;)
<Krom> morning
<stgx> I'll give it a shot
<bazhang> stgx, how about ubuntu then nothing
<unavailable> bazhang then why cant i select a device to capture from?  why cant i hear anyone?  why cant i talk ?
<stgx> tried that
<bazhang> unavailable, you installed it?
<unavailable> yeppers
<abhi_> stgx: if does't work. just burn the disk again with check error option.
<stgx> if that doesn't work I'll reboot or make sure the CD burned correctly
<stgx> yeah
<stgx> just wanted to make sure there wasn't something dumb I was overlooking
<stgx> thanks
<bazhang> unavailable, from the hardy deb? or compiled yourself
<unavailable> and am removing it now
<unavailable> gutsy
<abhi_> stgx; good luck
<nivok> I'm currently on 7.10 where I had to compile some parts myself (support for G15 keyboard, HP CLJ 1500 printer, VMWare, ...) Now I'm proposed to upgrade to 8.04, but I wanted to know whether I would have to redo everything I did for special stuff ?
<abhi_> stgx: also check ur iso image with md5sum
<debCarlos> Can you believe it? I tried to compile wine with $ ./configure && make && make install. It failed of course. But taked like 30 minutes, i'm so stupid, instead of reading the README i tried to do it like any other package...
<glitsj16> l815: try experimenting with the 'window rules' or 'place windows' plugin in compiz to achieve that .. although i don't think that is technically a true 'remember previous state' setting, rather a fixed one
<LimCore> glacier: best write here not in chat ;  Try pressing ctrl-click in bookmarks tab.
<glacier> How to open everything (url, search, bookmarks) in a new tab with Firefox 3?
<bullgard4> lspci outputs a "location" or "configuration space point" at the beginning of each line in square brackets in the format [00:05:0]. What PCI categories desinate these 2 numbers?
<unavailable> glacier middle click
<unavailable> glacier for url and search use alt enter
<glacier> yeah.I know the alt and ctrl click thing but i just don't like it.
<Chrysalis> Is Athlon 64 3500+ k7 or k8?
<levander> What's the package name for the kernel sources?
<unavailable> glacier  alt enter
<unavailable> glacier and middle click
<glitsj16> glacier: you could install 'tab mix plus' (might be overkill for what you want though)
<amirman> whats the difference between tty1 2 3 4 5 6 and 7 ?
<unavailable> 26?
<glacier> the "tab mix plus" can't install in ff3.01
<Chrysalis> amirman, how many consoles you have open
<DragonSpirit> Does anyone happen to know how to make cups not broadcast my printer with ipp over my wireless interface on wlan0 yet still do it over my wired one on eth0?
<amirman> Chrysalis: if i ctrl alt f(n) to them they're their, so i guess they're all open.... ?
<glitsj16> glacier: use nightly tester tool to make it compatible
<unavailable> glacier  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/29
<glacier> unavailable:Thanks. I will try it.
<chriswr> can anyone help install kxmame???????
<speedbaron> hi... does anyone know where i can find the source for pixman.0.10?
<speedbaron> i need to do compile it
<jbroome> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/pixman/0.10.0-0ubuntu1
<_jdd_> speedbaron: http://www.cairographics.org/releases/ looks like it's there
<ubuntu__> hola :P
<chriswr> can anyone help install kxmame??????? im having real troubles , its in a tar.bz2 file
<ubuntu__> idk dude srry v.v
<thinh> is there a channel for xorg conf help?
<_jdd_> chriswr: are you having trouble extracting it?
<negge> chriswr: you unpack the file and usually there a file called README or INSTALL inside it
<chriswr> nope i can extract it fine _jdd_
<_jdd_> chriswr: tar xjf file.bz2
<speedbaron> chriswr: what's the problem?
<chriswr> it says i need to do a ./configure , make , then make install
<chriswr> and i have no idea how to do it
<speedbaron> so u got the source
<_jdd_> chriswr: yes, after it's extracted. you enter the commands from the command line
<chriswr> i guess
<speedbaron> run ./configure
<chriswr> do i need to cd into that folder that got extracted
<_jdd_> chriswr: yes
<speedbaron> that should check to see if u have all the dependecies
<olskolirc> can someone help me fix my kdmtheme manager?  I can't load login themes its just stays blank.
<chriswr> when i type in ./configure it says no such directory
<m3gach33zy> can anyone tell me what's up with my boot up?  When I start up ubuntu it'll start up and give me a short list of errors... they mostly say something like PCI cannot allocate mem resource with a bunch of numbers after it.... it scrolls too fast for me to write it all down
<_jdd_> chriswr: are you in the directory with the extracted files?
<thinh> i got dual monitor to work with laptop dock but when undock it still display dual settings but i only have the internal monitors and i cant do anything with it. i need help with xorg
<jasonago> which desktop widget do you recomend, gdesklet, screenlets or else?
<abhi_> glitsj16, : r  u there.
<Circus-Killer> jasonago, personally i use screenlets, but its really your choice
<chriswr> ok let me make this easyer to explain , i extracted a file called kxmame-2.0-svn-sdlmame-20070603.1.tar.bz2 and got a folder named kxmame
<glitsj16> abhi_: yes, just in the middle of a kernel update, give me a minute ok ?
<speedbaron> chriswr: cd into the directory as the extracted files
<chriswr> now im lost at that point
<abhi_> glitsj16, : ok
<ubuntu__> ok
<chriswr> just type cd ~/Desktop/kxmame  ?
<speedbaron> cd into kxmane
<jasonago> i want a widget manager that really makes the widgets stay on the desktop...i tried super karamba on kubuntu but it just dont work...
<thinh> xorg
<speedbaron> chriswr: yes
<abhi_> FloodBot1, : why d't u redirect the joining and leaving messages to some where alse so that lot of spaces will be saved.
<chriswr> ok now what
<speedbaron> chriswr: then type ./configure
<Circus-Killer> jasonago, well as said, ive had no problem with screenlets, but then again this is in gnome
<chriswr> then i get this message bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ubuntu__> my ubuntu its a prototipe, i got a lot of problems.
<jasonago> Circus-killer: okthanks...i'm downloading now...
<_jdd_> chriswr: could you pastebin the output of "ls" in that directory?
<ubuntu__> dont detect my hard disc :S
<speedbaron> ls -al configure... do u see the file
<rimmer333> Hi there. Got a problem with HAL in Kubuntu 8.04. Can anyone help me?
<chriswr> _jdd_ : you just lost me when you said that , lol
<_jdd_> sorry
<_jdd_> listen to speedbaron
<ubuntu__> powta nadie habla español?
<glacier> I solved the problem by install "mix tab lite CE"
<speedbaron> chriswr: ls -al configure   do u see the file?
<chriswr> speedbaron: typed ls -al configure , and it says     ls: cannot access configure: No such file or directory
<speedbaron> chriswr: what do u see when u do an ls?
<chriswr> do i need to go farther into that folder?
<JbCrash> how to install cystal eye webcam in ubuntu
<speedbaron> it sounds like it
<kapace> can i renice metacity so that its not so slow when i got another program running?
<chriswr> branches tags and trunk pops up in blue
<speedbaron> any files?  blue mean directories
<_jdd_> chriswr: cd trunk
<JbCrash> !crytaleye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crytaleye
<JbCrash> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chriswr> no files
<JbCrash> !luvcview
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luvcview
<ubuntu__> erl interface loaded
<ubuntu__>  Python interface loaded
<ubuntu__>  Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.0.51
<ubuntu__>  Copyright 2002-2003 Daniel P. Stasinski
<ubuntu__>  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/
<FloodBot1> ubuntu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<speedbaron> do what _jdd asked
<glitsj16> abhi_: still looking into the cron issue ?
<chriswr> now if i go to trunk theres a lot of files , and theres a folder called src and some others
<speedbaron> cd into src
<abhi_> glitsj16, : yes man
<Mycah_> Hello
<chriswr> into src folder?
<speedbaron> yep
<abhi_> glitsj16, : right now i have spent a lot of time with out any result.
<chriswr> now ./configure?
<speedbaron> do ls -al configure
<speedbaron> is the file there?
<glitsj16> abhi_: i suggest editing /etc/crontab manually, are you up for that ?
<chriswr> this was in the src folder            ls: cannot access configure: No such file or directory
<abhi_> glitsj16, : ok
<speedbaron> what do u see in the 'ls' output?
<jigp> hello :)
<negge> jigp: did you get your wireless to work?
<glitsj16> abhi_: ok, "sudo gedit /etc/crontab" or replace gedit with nano or your favorite editor, boils down to the same thing
<chriswr> BUNCH of white files and 3 pinkish red ones
<speedbaron> chriswr: where did u download the bz2 file?
<jigp> after installing madwifi i can connect to my wireless.but when i restart again, the wireless access point in the clock above was gone...
<chriswr> ummm let me look it up real quick
<abhi_> glitsj16, : just added using it . let's what happen
<speedbaron> i can download it and see what is in there
<negge> jigp: sounds like you haven't told the kernel to load the madwifi module every bootup
<Evanway>  :)
<glitsj16> abhi_: okay, you will need to add an additional field with /etc/crontab, the <user> field, right before the command
<chriswr> speedbaron: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kxmame?content=28270
<negge> instructions for that should have been in the guide you used (usually it is)
<Evanway> Hi..every body..
<jigp> negge i can connect last night..but when i restart, the wireless menu in the icon monitor was gone..
<jigp> negge - how to load it permanently?
<negge> jigp: I don't remember right now
<negge> gonna see if I can find out
<abhi_> glitsj16, : added that field. but when i gave crontab -l  in terminal it does't list any job for the user.
<jigp> negge :) ok
<chriswr> how do i do a go back cd or whatever you call it?
<glitsj16> abhi_: you saved the file before running crontab -l ?
<negge> chriswr: cd ..
<abhi_> glitsj16, : yes. time has passed  but without any output.
<chriswr> negge nvm i got it , thnx anyway
<wuxia> is it possible on linux to create a user that can not make network conntions?e i need to test some random software on the web, but i don't trust it
<bora> hi everyone
<abhi_> glitsj16, : u r cron works?
<glitsj16> abhi_: puzzling, i'm beginning to wonder if your cron is actually working ...
<bora> good morning
<negge> wuxia: you can create a new user with different firewall rules and set the rules to block all connections
<glitsj16> abhi_: sure, use it a lot actually, never any trouble
<bora>  I have some question about vmware
<bora> If ıts possible
<negge> bora: ask on
<Somerandomname> Hello everyone, have a question/issue with Wubi installer
<glitsj16> abhi_: can you paste the line you added to that file please ?
<chriswr> speedbaron: you downloading it or something?
<bora> I downloaded vmware server for linux
<abhi_> glitsj16, :27 11	* * *	abhi	/usr/bin/pcmanfm
<jigp> negge : i will install it again?like svn co the files?
<bora>  but I can t  installed it
<speedbaron> have downloaded
<Somerandomname> Apparently you cannot run certian cleaners while in your window system if you have wubi installed, it creates errors and leaves the ubuntu on your boot menu with no actual option to load ubuntu.
<speedbaron> and extracted
<jigp> negge and thats what i will do every time i use wireless?
<bora> can you help me about that
<speedbaron> there is a configure.in.in
<speedbaron> in the directory trunk
<abhi_> glitsj16, : i have checked it using ps -e . it shows cron is 5502 process.
<negge> jigp: no you don't have to do that
<speedbaron> hang on i am reading the README
<nicku> bora: why can´t you install it
<jigp> negge : ah ok.
<_jdd_> speedbaron: configure.in is used by autoconf to generate configure
<glitsj16> abhi_: is that a ":" at the start ? try removing that and setting it again to run in a few minutes please, ok, that's covered
<chriswr> speedbaron: i dont see configure.in
<negge> bora: what version did you get?
<speedbaron> under trunk
<chriswr> speedbaron: nvm found it
<obsolete> I keep forgetting the name of the program.  How do I change what ubuntu thinks my monitor is?  Other than xorg.conf.
<bora> can  you wait I look version
<abhi_> glitsj16, this ":" symbol is given by me here , it is not there in crontab
<bora> VMware-server-1.0.6-91891.tar.gz
<chriswr> speedbaron: theres allreddy a install file.......
<glitsj16> abhi_: okay :), looks fine in that case
<speedbaron> the README says
<bora> Also I am a new user
<speedbaron> that u run make -f Makefile.cvs
<speedbaron> first
<negge> jigp: if you run this, does the wireless turn on? sudo modprobe ath_pci
<speedbaron> then ./configure
<chip> hello every one
<Somerandomname> Anyone here used Wubi Ubuntu installer for windows?
<kapace> yes once
<legend2440> obsolete: i think its     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<speedbaron> chriswr: run make -f Makefile.cvs
<chriswr> while cd'ed into trunk folder?
<speedbaron> yes
<wat> Somerandomname, yes
<Somerandomname> I need to resintall it on my machine, but the origional file is corrupted and im not able to pull the boot option out?
<chriswr> bash: -f: command not found
<Ahadiel> -_-
<speedbaron> for make
<glitsj16> abhi_: sorry to leave you like this but i got to go .. could anyone help out abhi_ getting a crontab entree added please ? TIA
<Polygon89> how do i install packages from the hardy live cd? i need to install something thats on that but i cant figure out how to do it,it keeps trying to install from the internet (and i have no internet)
<jigp> negge fatal error
<speedbaron> run which make
<abhi_> glitsj16,: ok
<Flannel> Polygon89: What are you trying to install?
<chriswr> speedbaron: just type -f Makefile.cvs?
<Polygon89> Flannel, network-manager network-manager-gnome libnm
<speedbaron> there is a Makefile.cvs file in trunk
<obsolete> legend2440, it's a program that's already installed, like xrandr, but it has a gui.
<speedbaron> no
<negge> jigp: what exactly do you get?
<Somerandomname> xconfig
<speedbaron> make -f Makefile.cvs
<Somerandomname> obsolete: try xconfig
<chriswr> speedbaron: ok , i see it in the directory
<chriswr> oook
<Polygon89> Flannel, it is on the hardy live cd but i cant get synaptic to INSTALL it from the live cd, it keeps warning me about version number isnt there etc
<Flannel> Polygon89: those aren't on the CD.  Those are included *in* the CD image
<speedbaron> type make -f Makefile.cvs
<speedbaron> then ./configure
<Polygon89> Flannel, huh? that what am i looking at when i mount the cd in nautilus?
<chriswr> bunch of stuff poped up
<Flannel> Polygon89: Are you sure you don't have the alternate CD?
<Somerandomname> Polygon89: you can get the files from the repository directly.
<wat> shouldn't Xubuntu be much more responsive than WinXP ?
<speedbaron> then it is doing something
<speedbaron> that is good
<Polygon89> Flannel, nope live cd
<Flannel> abhi_: What are you having a problem with?
<legend2440> obsolete: grandr is a gui for xrandr
<chriswr> ./admin/cvs.sh: 653: --version: not found
<Flannel> Polygon89: Hardy?
<speedbaron> when it is done
<Polygon89> Somerandomname, it would save me time if i can get it from the live cd as i dont know the dependencies it wants
<chriswr> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<speedbaron> type ./configure
<Flannel> Polygon89: Hardy Ubuntu, at that.  Yes?
<Polygon89> Flannel, yep.
<ronin12345> Copying to my raid 5 array only goes at 2.4MB/sec... is it just me or is that really slow?
<chriswr> bunch of errors
<Polygon89> Somerandomname, and it would help if i can learn how to do this incase i have the live cd but no internet at all
<Flannel> Polygon89: That file should not be on the CD.  These (scroll down to the bottom) are the only packages on the CD: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.list
<chriswr> can i just copy and past them?
<abhi_> Flannel, : i just want to schedule a command with crontab. i have tried all the tricks but without any result.
<Somerandomname> Polygon89 let me see if i can get the link your wanting. I dont know if you can pull files from the iso.
<jigp> negge :# modprobe ath_pci
<jigp> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<speedbaron> probably in a private chat
<chriswr> speedbaron: ok
<Polygon89> Flannel, so how does the live cd install it then if the items are not on the cd? is there a iso WITHIN the cd?
<Somerandomname> Polygon89 you could try doing a frugal type install (which will put an image of the disk on your drive) then moving them from there?
<wat> where do i find my soundcard listed among other hardware ?
<Flannel> Polygon89: The image (casper image) that the liveCD boots gets copied to the harddrive.
<negge> jigp: hmm
<negge> I really don't know what that means
<legend2440> wat: in terminal lspci
<negge> jigp: which guide did you follow?
<Flannel> abhi_: There shouldn't be any tricks.  What command are you trying to run? when? and whats the entry in your crontab currently?
<chriswr> speedbaron: any idea what that means?
<Rat409> wat: gnome-terminal try lspci | grep Audio
<myke_> someone please i need help with my sound card. volume very low
<Chris|> what command can launch the run applet?
<jigp> negge : modprobe ath_pci
<abhi_> Flannel,  45	10	*	*	*	/usr/bin/pcmanfm. just testing
<negge> jigp: yeah but when you installed it which guide did you follow?
<Polygon89> Flannel, in previous versions of ubuntu if i put the live cd in it tells me that its a repo and if i want to add it, is it the same for hardy?
<jigp> negge im using root
<Rat409> Chris|: alt+F2
<jigp> negge madwifi?
<Flannel> Polygon89: There is a small repo on the CD, yes. It consists of the packages listed there.  All 20 of them or whatnot
<jigp> negge the HAL i guess
<Chris|> Rat409, thats not a command, thats a keybind
<ronin12345> Copying to my raid 5 array only goes at 2.4MB/sec... is it just me or is that really slow?
<Flannel> abhi_: pastebin the output of `crontab -l` please
<Polygon89> Flannel, so what your saying is that its very hard to get all of the packages on a default ubuntu install from the live cd?
<Flannel> Polygon89: The packages themselves that are installed? yes.  They are not on the liveCD at all.
<Chris|> Rat409, thanks though, i found what i needed
<Flannel> Polygon89: you want the alternate CD
<Polygon89> Flannel, ah.
<Polygon89> Flannel, okey ill just dl them from the repo
<sexcopter> hi, is there a way to suppress brasero from doing the integrity check when copying a disc? or do i just have to abort it when it starts? (I'm copying disks and short of time)
<rand0m> for some reason, my kensington optical mouse just randomly stops working.. even when i change ports it doesn´t work.. when i reboot, it works for a bit but shortly thereafter, stops again
<Somerandomname> Polygon89
<Somerandomname> After you download those files package them and burn them
<Somerandomname> to solve your future issue.
<Polygon89> Somerandomname, well hopefully this wont happen again, a network manager upgrade borked my internet (and a lot of other peoples...)
<Somerandomname> then its going to happen again lol :P
<Somerandomname> good luck :)
<Flannel> Polygon89: With the internet, you can always sneakernet
<sgallinger> tryin to get java to work is hard
<Polygon89> Flannel, true, which is how im talking to you now ;)
<abhi_> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/27651/
<Jehosaphat> hello everyone
<myles7897> can someone help me with a read/write problem?
<Flannel> abhi_: And what times/whatever are you under the impression this should run at?
<Jehosaphat> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu on my PC, would anyone mind lending me a hand
<myke_> ne desi's willing to help me with my sound card
<abhi_> Flannel, every day at 10.45
<bullgard4> lspci outputs a "location" or "configuration space point" at the beginning of each line in square brackets in the format [00:05:0]. What PCI categories designate these 3 numbers?
<jigp> negge : modprobe ath_pci
<wat> i can't seem to change my sound volume
<Flannel> abhi_: Is there a line under that entry?
<abhi_> wat. right click the icon in top panel and select preference and select correct device
<Flannel> abhi_: (as in, you have a newline at the end of that line)
<abhi_> Flannel, : yes
<LSD|Ninja> Jehosaphat: just throw your issue into the channel and if someone sees it and knows the answer they'll pipe up. If you don't get anything right away, wait a reasonable amount of time and then ask again, people are in and out of this channel all the time
<bullgard4> "Lindent – calls indent with kernel specific parameters." ":~$ man indent; No manual entry for indent." What does 'indent' mean?
<Kalumba> I have a question regarding Wine: With the latest Wine, 1.1.1, the menus of my programs are all opened behind the main window. This is very annoying. Does anyone have the same problem, or better yet, a solution to this?
<abhi_> Flannel, : this is bug not to have a newline at the end. i know that.
<Flannel> abhi_: Cron uses system time, doesn't it?  that'd be UTC?
<Jehosaphat> LSD|Ninja: thanks, if nobody can help atm i will ask again in a few minutes
<AboSamoor> I have ubuntu as a guest os on my XP using VirtualBox. I want to make shared folde, how can I do that ?
<LSD|Ninja> AboSamoor: is networking set up properly in vbox?
<abhi_> Flannel, : i d't think so...
<rand0m> for some reason, my kensington optical mouse just randomly stops working.. even when i change ports it doesn´t work.. when i reboot, it works for a bit but shortly thereafter, stops again
<AboSamoor> LSD|Ninja, yes, i can browse internet without problems :)
<Flannel> abhi_: Its not 1045 UTC, is it?  (or was it when we tried?)  Try doing something every 10 minutes or something, see if that works (since that's independant of the timezone question)
<myles7897> I transferred files from a CD and they are read only. I was wondering how I could take permission of them and change them so I can write them.
<LSD|Ninja> AboSamoor: then you should just be able to right click and share a folder in the normal fashion
<ronin12345> What does this mean on a SATA drive and how do i fix it? HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<LSD|Ninja> AboSamoor: Assuming vBox is set up to act as just another machine on the LAN. I forget what that is called, bridged?
<abhi_> Flannel, : so i will add this:     */10 * * * * cmd
<wat> abhi_, it seems i can change the volume, just not with the Fn keys of my laptop
<Flannel> abhi_: yes
<wat> any ideas for getting Wifi to work? (I have a laptop from the Asus A6000 series)
<Kalumba> Heh, I found it. In Compiz Config Settings Manager ---> Focus & Raise Behaviour and set the Focus Prevention Level to Very High fixed my problem. Sorry to trouble you guys.
<microwaver> Hello is there a GUI ubuntu alternative to the proces explorer in windows?
<abhi_> wat: this is also a problem in my key board. just try  this. system-preferences-key board shortcuts
<AboSamoor> LSD|Ninja, I tried "sudo mount -t vboxsf share /media/vbox" , but i got the following error , "/sbin/mount.vbosf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error"
<Kalumba> microwaver, what is your current process viewer?
<microwaver> Kalumba, I don't have any, I use the terminal / text based TOP.
<abhi_> wat: then select the volume and press the key u want to work.. test it whether it work
<Kalumba> microwaver, I use qps myself
<microwaver> kalumba is it xubuntu compatible?
<abhi_> wat : this work for many. but does't work for me.
<Kalumba> microwaver, I do not know
<Jehosaphat> anyone, I am trying to install ubuntu on a new PC, but the installer is ejecting the CD before it begins installing
<microwaver> Kalumba, just 'sudo apt-get' it?
<Kalumba> microwaver, or synaptic if you like :)
<AcBush> Hey guys...Installed KMediaFactory because I am trying to find a program to burn avi to dvd so they play in a dvd player....Where can I get started with KMediaFactory, can't find it anywhere, but it is def installed...
<microwaver> Kalumba, let's see, after updates are installed
<myke_> someone i need help with my sound control
<Kalumba> read about it here: http://www.student.nada.kth.se/~f91-men/qps/
<Jehosaphat> nevermind, i don't need help i just realized i am using the wrong installer.
<lord-pyro> \j ubuntubrasil-orkut
<AboSamoor> I have ubuntu as guest using virtualBox on XP, i followed the instructions in Ubuntu community tutorial; I tried "sudo mount -t vboxsf share /media/vbox" , but i got the following error , "/sbin/mount.vbosf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error"
<AcBush> ﻿Hey guys...Installed KMediaFactory because I am trying to find a program to burn avi to dvd so they play in a dvd player....Where can I get started with KMediaFactory, can't find it anywhere, but it is def installed...
<wat> when i try to set a shortkey key for "aumix -v0" it says the application doesn't exist
<arooni> is there a program i can install on ubuntu hardy to watch .swf video files?
<negge> if I install the ubuntu_desktop metapackage will I get all the OpenOffice programs and all other extra stuff or just GNOME?
<reportingsjr> is there a different way to change the resolution of my screens than system>preferences>screen resolution? I can't use that due to Xwindows
<Flannel> negge: You'll get a fresh Ubuntu install (including open office and stuff)
<xocite> reportingsjr: try xrandr
<reportingsjr> I get "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<reportingsjr> oh
<xocite> >_>
<reportingsjr> hehe
<fwaokda> where can i go to download more things to add to my panel in ubuntu?
<xocite> reportingsjr: perhaps your video card driver comes with a app to configure the res?
<reportingsjr> xocite, where would that be?
<abhi_> Flannel, : it does't work even for every 10 min.
<xocite> reportingsjr: depends on your video card
<dunas> Should I allow the Update Manager to install this kernel image update thing?
<reportingsjr> geforce 7300 gs
<xocite> reportingsjr: should be some sort of nvidia program then, try nvidia<TAB> in the terminal to find the appropriate app, then run "man <program>" to find the resolution options
<JR_Moneybags> I have a clean install of Hardy, run the updates today - Audio problems: No system sounds (beeps, logins etc), no mixer control, pulse picks up no devices - But Rhythmbox plays perfectly. How to get system sounds working?
<KDB9000> does anyone know how to see if a button will been sent though acpi? I know there is a way, can't remember how though.
<reportingsjr> xocite, I get nvidia- then I try to run that and it just says command not foun
<reportingsjr> found*
<xocite> KDB9000: acpi_listen
<KDB9000> xocite: thx
<reportingsjr> xocite, I do remember doing something like this
<xocite> reportingsjr: try pressing tab again once you get nvidia-
<reportingsjr> quite a while back though
<reportingsjr> I tried that before, but I'll try it again
<reportingsjr> aha!
<KDB9000> xocite: is there more to it? I am not getting anything.
<xocite> KDB9000: after reading the manpage, you probably determined that you need to start the acpi daemon (acpid)
<dunas> Should I allow the Update Manager to install this kernel image update thing?
<xocite> yes
<KDB9000> xocite: acpid is running. checked using ps - A | grep acpi
<rustychicken> is there a calibration tool for wacom tablets?
<reportingsjr> xocite, would virtual width and height be what I'm looking for?
<huangjs> Hi, I met a strange problem. I have machine which is behind a router with port 22 forwarded to it. I frequently(not every time, that's why it's strange) get halt at SYN_RECV state when I want to connect it through ssh.  No iptables are set. Does anyone know how to solve the problem?
<xocite> reportingsjr: i'm not sure; not using a nvidia graphics card
<tyler_> i cant get my external hard drives to mount help
<reportingsjr> xocite, ok, well thanks for the help :)
<xocite> KDB9000: then the button is not being sent through acpi, try using "xev" and checking the output
<xocite> reportingsjr: no problem
<ubuntunoob> hey u guys, i just installed windows xp on a dual boot configuration and it took the liberty of messing up my ubuntu's MBR. i'm using xchat off the ubuntu live cd. how do i fix my ubuntu's MBR?
<KDB9000> xocite: checked xev and got nothing.
<KDB9000> xocite: i know xev is working because i can pick up some of the other buttons
<tyler_> i cant get my external hard drives to mount help
<Ahadiel> !mbr | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ahadiel> tyler, What filesystem are they?
<ubuntunoob> Ahadiel, thank you so much! have a nice day
<tyler_> wat do u mean
<Ahadiel> tyler_, NTFS?
<starn> does anybody know how to fix echo issues in Teamspeak 2 linux client? i have ubuntu 8.04 ALSA and PulseAudio the echo are only me. people hear me echo when i talk
<tyler_> yes
<Ahadiel> tyler_, What error do you get when trying to mount them?
<tyler_> -+
<BritneyBitch> lalalalalalal
<BritneyBitch> lol
<BritneyBitch> lalalalal
<BritneyBitch> blubbblubbb
<FloodBot1> BritneyBitch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler> stfu.
<tyler> :)
<_jdd_> !spam | BritneyBitch
<ubottu> BritneyBitch: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<tyler_> unable to mount
<Ahadiel> tyler_, Not being very specific...
<KDB9000> xocite: in case you are wondering, or might have the answer, i am trying to get the button output form my DV5000 laptop. it has the quickplay buttons and i want to set them so they open music and DVD software, but i need the key code from them
<BRLB> <Needtoknow@ef> OK were in
<tyler_> unclean shutdown
<uderico> wath program can i use to download music on my ps3 ubuntu version
<xocite> KDB9000: what type of computer/laptop do you have?
<BRLB> <Needtoknow@ef> Hi guys this is Vikings on Slashnet
<xocite> KDB9000: ah, I should scrolled up
<BRLB> <monkeylice@ef> YOUR MOTHER SUCKS COCKS IN HELL
<BRLB> <Needtoknow@ef> Hey
<BRLB> <Needtoknow@ef> stop that
<BRLB> <monkeylice@ef> I'LL RAPE YOUR BROTHER'S CORPSE
<BRLB> <Nixon@ef> not gonna work out
<FloodBot1> BRLB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BRLB> <Needtoknow@ef> don't
<starn> _jdd_: does the bot have a help database? also
<Ahadiel> !ops | BRLB
<ubottu> BRLB: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<reportingsjr> stupid spammers
<KDB9000> xocite: it is ok, i sent it not too long ago.
<_jdd_> starn i think it's files are public
<uderico> who here has ps3 ubuntu version
<Ahadiel> KDB9000, So I take it you tried setting them already?
<tyler_> it says unclean shutdown
<JERONYMO> HELLO PEOPLE
<Ahadiel> tyler_, Boot back into WIndows, and safely remove them. (With that wizard thing)
<afallenhope> how do you flushdns? I know on windows it's "ipconfig /flushdns"
<tyler_> i dont have windows
<starn> _jdd_: oh ok.
<xocite> KDB9000: unfortunately https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/64086
<KDB9000> Ahadiel: yes, i tried in the shortcuts but it doesn't pick anything up so it won't set them. i have read methods to set them but i haven't been able to get the key codes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64086 in hotkey-setup "DVD/wifi buttons on HP DV5000 doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to flush the DNS for Ubuntu?
<Ahadiel> KDB9000, Hrm, I have a DV6000 and everything is fine.
<JERONYMO> i try to install netbeans IDE to ubuntu from terminal window but i can't
<Ahadiel> afallenhope, You could've just googled. -_- http://www.tech-faq.com/flush-dns.shtml
<JERONYMO> i have placed the netbeans-6.1-ml-linux.sh on the desktop
<KDB9000> Ahadiel: there seems to be a big difference from the 5000 and the 6000. i have found info about the key codes for 6000 but none for the 5000
<tyler_> can i boot the wizard in wine or something
<afallenhope> Ahadiel, I did.. says command not found..
<JERONYMO> and with ./netbeans-6.1-ml-linux.sh this command i try to install it
<Ahadiel> afallenhope, "Linux does not cache DNS by default. You have to manually install nscd or a dns server to cache DNS. Your DNS server IS your cache. If you have a router, restart that router. It will clear the cache."
<afallenhope> Ahadiel, instead of telling people to google things.. how about you try the solution to make sure it works.
<tyler_> can i boot the wizard in wine or something
<KDB9000> xocite: Patrick is partly right, yes the dvd button is used to boot the system into an embed windows to play DVD's, but that is when the system is off. when it is on it would start the windows only quick play software. since i can't install quick play on linux, it should still be possible to use the buttons to run linux based systems
<DistroJockey> KDB9000, have you tried the  xev  program to get the keycodes?
<KDB9000> DistroJockey: please scroll up. I have tried acpi and xev, nothing in both of them
<Ahadiel> afallenhope, How about you just figure this out by yourself?
<DistroJockey> KDB9000, k, sorry, joined not long ago
<KDB9000> DistroJockey: that is alright
<Keaton> Alright, I have a whopper of a question here. My buddy runs 8.04, and he wants a very custom setup. Essentially, he wants to strip off as much GUI as he possibly can, and instead of having panels and a wallpaper when he logs in, he wants to have a fullscreen gnome terminal which X windows can appear over top of. Is this realisticly possible, or should I look at one of other desktop environments?
<Ahadiel> tyler_, You can force mount the NTFS driver, I'll try and find you a link.
<tyler_> it wont let me force mount
<Ahadiel> drive*
<KDB9000> xocite: Ahadiel has mentioned that is DV6000 laptop (next model up) works fine with all the buttons and I have found key codes for the 6000 to set the DVD button.
<Rajec> Hey people sorry for little OT but do you know some online free storage serverice with ftp access? I want to backup some data through ftp
<xocite> KDB9000: let me know if it works
<Flannel> Rajec: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<KDB9000> xocite: so far i have nothing. was hoping someone in here with a dv5000 might have the answer
<zedster> both opera and firefox keep crashing on me in certain sites, firefox gives this error Error: Permission denied to get property Location.toString
<zedster> heres a site that does it http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3568851,00.html
<fwaokda> I have a dual boot of ubuntu and windows vista.  I can see my partition for vista but it wont let me mount it.  How can I mount it? (if its too risky as far as losing the information on it I'll pass)
<zedster> fwaokda: you have all the files need to read ntfs installed?
<fwaokda> zedster, idk
<tyler_> it tells me only root can do that
<Ahadiel> !ntfs | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> ntfsfix command
<Ahadiel> tyler_, then use sudo
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> and then try to mount it again
<zedster> any able to open that site I posted with out firefox going nutz?
<zedster> anyone*
<fwaokda> moo_cow, i type that cmd in shell?
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> yes
<nano_> From where do usb kernel modules get loaded from? i can't seem to find any references in /etc/modprobe.d
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1 if thats your vista partition
<tyler_> when i sudo it it gives me useage for sudo mount
<fwaokda> moo_cow, ok i'll do the command after my update manager finishes.  This isn't any type of beta stuff that might lose my information on that partition huh?
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> its always worked for me. what causes ntfs partitions not to mount is if you didnt do a proper shutdown in windoze.
<DistroJockey> zedster, that site works for me (very slow to load though). Using 8.04.1 here
<fwaokda> moo_cow, oh well that makes since. it didn't properly shut down last time :)  Should I log in and do that or just do the cmd you told me?
<moo_cow> that site doesnt crash my firefox either. im using adblock.
<zedster> hmm... it cause firefox to resize and the top bar to disappear for me, also it stop showing up in the bottom bar, DistroJockey what gui are you using?
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> login to what?
<fwaokda> moo_cow, vista
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> thats a command for linux
<DistroJockey> zedster, gnome with compiz (default) running on ATI xorg drivers
<fwaokda> moo_cow, i know im asking if I just login to vista and shutdown correctly to fix my problem or if i dont need to worry about that and just use the cmd you recommended.
<zedster> hmm...still Its not a firefox issue since it crashes opera as well, I must have a bad plug in or something
<tyler_> when i sudo it it gives me useage for sudo mount
<moo_cow> fwaokda-> easier to do the command
<VanessaE> can someone help me with xvideo not working right?
<xocite> VanessaE: explain
<fwaokda> moo_cow, ok thanks
<VanessaE> xocite, I'll try to -  I'm not exactly sure how to put it..
<Flannel> tyler_: What command are you using?
<tyler_> sudo mount-t ntfs-3g/dev/sec1/media/master drive -oforce
<VanessaE> my system is behaving as though the Xvideo extension does not exist, when I play a video with e.g. mplayer, or try to use mythtv.  xvinfo seems to suggest it exists, but my CPU usage and just plain bad video playback on anything remotely large (e.g. HD MPEG2 video) say otherwise
<VanessaE> this is on hardy.
<Flannel> tyler_: Exactly like that?
<tyler_> yes
<afallenhope> Ahadiel, you're the worst help ever.. why you even in this chan
<tyler_> it wont let me sudo it now
<DistroJockey> zedster, Which FF are you running?
<afallenhope> Ahadiel, you're candian? heh..
<Flannel> tyler_: Its because your command is wrong.
<zedster> FF3
<xocite> VanessaE: I'm experiencing a similar problem myself.
<Flannel> tyler_: you're trying to mount sdc1 at /media/master\ drive, right?
<DistroJockey> zedster, *nods*
<tyler_> no sudo mount-t ntfs-3g/dev/sec1/media/master drive -oforce
<zedster> still if its both firefox and opera its a different issue
<afallenhope> Ahadiel, Vancouver treating you nicely?
<VanessaE> so you know what I'm talking about then - choppy, horrible video despite having plenty of CPU left over
<Flannel> tyler_: No.  Are you trying to mount sdc1 at a mount point of "/media/master drive"?
<tyler_> its want the error told me
<xocite> VanessaE: What video card do you have?
<VanessaE> nV GF6800.
<tyler_> yes
<DistroJockey> zedster, which Java RE?
<Flannel> tyler_: You're missing a few spaces, and have some other errors. use "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdc1 /media/master\ drive"
<zedster> 1.06.0_10b I think
<Ahadiel> afallenhope, Oh man, you're so pro.
<VanessaE> using their driver package (not ubuntu's)
<Somerandomname> Zedster are you refering to your java version?
<VanessaE> this is on an AMD 64x2 3800+ based box with a gig of ram, so plenty of horsepower for the task.
<xocite> VanessaE: how did you configure your Xorg.conf?
<zedster> I lied that what I have at work, my pc is 1.6.0
<DistroJockey> zedster, k, not that then
<tyler_> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<tyler_> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/master drive: No such file or directory
<VanessaE> Before I switched distros, I backed up my known-working xorg.conf, and then put it into service under ubuntu.
<Lusule> hi all, where are programs usually installed?  /usr/bin?
<Flannel> tyler_: You're trying to mount it somewhere that doesn't exist.  Fix that.
<zedster> "java version "1.6.0_06"
<zedster> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<zedster> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode)"
<PingFloyd> Lusule: yeah, the executables for them
<Somerandomname> VanessaE what distro did you come from?
<Lusule> pingfloyd - where are those kept?
<VanessaE> gentoo
<Flannel> Lusule: If you're adding stuff, /usr/local/bin/
<PingFloyd> Lusule: programs are distributed between various dirs dependent upon the type of files
<tyler_> my external is on pluged in showing on "places"
<VanessaE> ironically, ubuntu is faster in every respect, except for wine and this video issue.
<PingFloyd> Lusule: libraries in /usr/lib for instance
<PingFloyd> Lusule: executables in /usr/bin
<PingFloyd> Lusule: and there is some variation upon that
<Somerandomname> were you using propriatary drivers in the gentoo install?
<Lusule> pingfloyd - i'm trying to find the cedega executable
<VanessaE> Somerandomname, yep.
<Flannel> Lusule: you can check for a particular program wit which.  "which [program]"
<Somerandomname> Thats why.
<VanessaE> same version on the same kernel I think.
<xocite> VanessaE: back up your current implementation of Xorg.conf and create a new one with the appropriate nvidia command
<Somerandomname> xocite is right.
<VanessaE> (I use a custom kernel because I have to manually build v4l-dvb)
<VanessaE> er..  ok, I can try that
<tyler_> i got it to work
<VanessaE> purpose of same?
<PingFloyd> Lusule: how did you install it?
<tyler_> i do the same for my other ehd
<Lusule> pingfloyd - which cedega worked, thanks :)
<PingFloyd> Lusule: if it was a .deb package, do dpkg -L pkg
<Somerandomname> to allow your settings to be used globally
<afallenhope> Ahadiel, you need to learn something about webdesign
<VanessaE> ok, backed up xorg.conf and ran nvidia-xconfig
<VanessaE> brb.
<Ahadiel> afallenhope, How about you go get a life.
<afallenhope> Ahadiel, I have one :) you're just a dick
<afallenhope> true canadian asshole :)
<onthefence929> what's the best program for me to convert any video to a video format readable by xbox 360?
<Flannel> afallenhope, Ahadiel: cool it
<afallenhope> tisk tisk
<Somerandomname> wont find that answer here
<VanessaE> ok, restarted X with the new config.
<Somerandomname> hows it look?
<VanessaE> ...and it didn't help.
<VanessaE> same as before.
<Somerandomname> hmm
<zedster> So firefox resizes to just the top menu bar of ff, then if I open a new tab it put the blue bar back on top and I can maximize it, if I click back on the tab of the site that caused it to go on the fritz it does it again
<glitsj16> onthefence929: don't know about "any" video, but ffmpeg (winFF as frontend) sure can handle a lot
<VanessaE> wait a sec./
<VanessaE> something didn't work right.
<bin4y> hi guys, i can't get sound to work on my ubuntu heron instal
<puton> ola
<puton> buenos dias  desde sevilla
<puton>  capital del amor
<Somerandomname> zedster what is your actual montiors size?
<puton> y el sexo
<zedster> 1920x1200
<puton> kien anda por hay
<Somerandomname> are you having this issue with any other explore options?
<Flannel> !es | puton
<ubottu> puton: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Somerandomname> ie open windows and such
<VanessaE> there.  forgot to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf before running nvidia-xconfig
<Somerandomname> Ah :)
<puton> ok
<VanessaE> ....and it didn't help.
<kaushal> hi all
<Somerandomname> your destroying my ego here VenessaE
<Somerandomname> your supposed to say "Yep that did the trick"
<Somerandomname> :P
<VanessaE> heh
<zedster> odd, got it to open in safemode
<VanessaE> let me see how mythtv behaves now.
<PingFloyd> did your wiener just shrink?
<Somerandomname> Zedster, its likely a setting is expanding the window to fit your screen but producing size errors becuase of the size of your monitor.
<zedster> but why would gnome drop it?
<Somerandomname> That i dont know :(
<Somerandomname> no conflicts on your video card?
<VanessaE> ok, definitely not good.
<DistroJockey> VanessaE, Do you have Visual Effects enabled? If so turn them off in  System - Preferences - Appearance  and see how it goes.
<VanessaE> er, that sounds like a gnome option...I use kde.
<Somerandomname> VanessaE what is "Deffinalty not good"
<onthefence929> glitsj16: i can't find winFF
<DistroJockey> VanessaE, ahh, well, this is Ubuntu support not Kubuntu support ;)
<Somerandomname> lol
<bin4y> what's a good download manager?
<VanessaE> Somerandomname, mythtv's behavior.  wanted to lock the system.
<Somerandomname> Hmm
<rustychicken> is there a calibration tool for wacom tablets?
<glitsj16> onthefence929: you'll have to google for the frontend, it's not in any repo i know off, google.code i believe, not sure
<VanessaE> DistroJockey, I am running 'real' ubuntu, I just added kde to it after the primary install.
<zedster> DistroJockey: found it! ASF plug-in
<Somerandomname> Oh its a layered install?
<DistroJockey> zedster, ahh cool. Did sound like a plugin issue. Good one.
<Somerandomname> are you sure you have all the dependiancies for the kde?
<zedster> now to find it in opera :-(
<glitsj16> onthefence929: http://www.winff.org/
<VanessaE> quite sure, Somerandomname.
<Flannel> VanessaE: That's the same as installing Kubuntu and adding Ubuntu.  If you have a KDE specific thing, you might be better off asking in #kubuntu (because we're less knowledgable with KDE stuffs, not because its offtopic)
<Somerandomname> im sorry thats the extent of what i would have done :(
<VanessaE> though here is something that bothers me:  KDE shows hat translucency/shadows are available (but turned off)...that sounds like a Composite-related feature.
<tyler_> i cant get my laptop external drive to show up on "PLACES"
<Johnny> is there a dictionary / thesaurus package?
<Johnny> two in one
<Somerandomname> <zedster>http://www.opera.com/docs/plugins/
<VanessaE> (Kcontrol: Desktop->Window Behavior->Translucency)
<DistroJockey> Johnny, the one that is in Applications - Accessories does that
<Johnny> does it DistroJockey ?
<Johnny> i have it open it just gives me dictionary
<DistroJockey> Johnny, yep, press ctrl+t
<VanessaE> there, back to my usual config...  I feel trapped on only one monitor.
<zedster> ok so out of left field anyone know how to make a custom bios flash for dells that dell charges the directimage site for?
<fwaokda> my font color is black on my toolbar how do i change it?
<Johnny> nothing happend DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> Johnny, it's called Similar Words and can be found in the View menu
<Flannel> zedster: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  thanks
<Johnny> similar words just gives words that are spelled similarly
<Johnny> not  a thesaurus
<binarymutant> does anyone know if there is a limit to pipe menu items in Openbox?
<DistroJockey> Johnny, ohh, very true. Sorry :(
<Extreminador> hi ppl
<Extreminador> can someone help me on a desktop problem
<Extreminador> the gnome menus don´t appear when i start the ubuntu
<Somerandomname> binarymutant i believe its 100 lines
<fwaokda> I'm doing some updates and a window labeled "Debconf" has appeared and asks me what I want to do about my menu.lst  what should i choose???
<Extreminador> i have already start the gnome-panel
<Flannel> fwaokda: What changes have you made to your menu.lst?
<binarymutant> Somerandomname: thanks for the help
<Extreminador> but still noly appears a very small barr with out any menu on it on the top off the screeen
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, have you customised menu.lst by hand in anyway?
<fwaokda> Flannel, i don't know exactly... i believe some boot options because ubuntu wouldn't boot otherwise. its been awhile.
<DistroJockey> Beat me to it Flannel  :)
<Flannel> fwaokda: Alright.  As far as that's concerned, Keep the one you have for now.  We can go back and fix it later.
<fwaokda> Flannel, ok thanks
<Flannel> fwaokda: Did you add your options to the #kopt line?
<fwaokda> Flannel, I don't exactly remember since its been so long, how can i check?
<Flannel> fwaokda: If you haven't told debconf what to do yet, go ahead and copy your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst) to your desktop, and we can merge it by hand right now.
<digitaltao> hey guys, where is a good place to find ubuntu themes?
<fwaokda> Flannel, whats the command to copy it in shell?
<Flannel> !themes | digitaltao
<ubottu> digitaltao: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flannel> fwaokda: cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/
<Guest3245> Hola gente soy un nuevo integrante mas que se agrego hoy al mundo linux ubuntu 8.04 ni tube que usar la consola se hizo todo solillo con el gestos de paquetes inclusive sonido flah amsn  y compiz solo me falta poder instalar mis jueguillos y ya estoy feliz por fin large moco$oft despues de 12 años
<fwaokda> Flannel, ty
<Flannel> !es | Guest3245
<ubottu> Guest3245: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fwaokda> Flannel, ok it's copied to my home folder now what do i need to do?
<Flannel> fwaokda: go ahead and let debconf replace it
<fwaokda> oh ok, well i already told it to keep the one i had :(  i thought thats what you wanted me to do.
<Flannel> fwaokda: that's fine too. Its no big deal.  Go ahead and pastebin that file.
<fwaokda> ok
<Extreminador> can someone help me please to figured out why this is apped me to the desktop
<fwaokda> well my firefox isn't working :O maybe its because of the updates that just finished. It says it needs to restart can i go ahead and do that?
<Extreminador> if it says that yes you can
<Bob24> hello all
<fwaokda> umm ok brb
<digitaltao> anyone know how to set up ubuntu so you can utilize your monitor if it can tilt?
<m3gach33zy> can anyone tell me if there is a thing thats like limewire for ubuntu?
<ikex> frostwire
<DistroJockey> digitaltao, this thread is probably worth a look:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301380
<Bob24> my system is running in low graphics mode could someone please advise what i can do? I tryed EnvyNG and still no luck (unless i should use a manual driver) its on a nvidia card it was working before though.
<glitsj16> m3gach33zy: gtk-gnutella is another alternative
<m3gach33zy> glitsj16: thanks
<jordanmt> m3gach33zy:  also, limewire itself is also available for linux
<m3gach33zy> glitsj16: is it safe unlike limewire?
<onthefence921> glitsj16: where do i find the codecs for winFF?
<m3gach33zy> jordanmt: is it safe to use limewire or gnutella?
<bazhang> onthefence921, what is winff
<jordanmt> m3gach33zy:  what do you mean by safe?
<Bob24> hello, could someone please help me, my systems seems to be running in low graphics mode.
<glitsj16> onthefence921: use the ffmpeg version from medibuntu, the one in hardy is a rather crippled one
<m3gach33zy> jordanmt: i hear that you can get tracked and stuff like that
<fwaokda> Flannel, back :O
<nano_> is usb really just a sub-component of the pci bus?
<onthefence921> bazhang: a GUI front-end for FFmpeg (a video converter)
<jordanmt> m3gach33zy:  They all connect to the same network, so they are all as dangerous / safe as one another.
<jordanmt> m3gach33zy:  If you use them to pirate, you're at risk
<bazhang> onthefence921, that is a windows gui?
<m3gach33zy> jordanmt: ic
<glitsj16> bazhang: the name might suggest that but no
<bazhang> !info winff
<ubottu> Package winff does not exist in hardy
<onthefence921> bazhang: linux, but yes it's available for windows as well
<onthefence921> glitsj16: cool i'll look it up now
<bazhang> onthefence921, not in hardy ubuntu apparently
<glitsj16> bazhang: it's not in any repo's, http://www.winff.org/ offers a deb though, works great
<bazhang> glitsj16, thanks for the info
<digitaltao> allright I added "RandRRotation" "On" to my xorg.conf and I can still not rotate under the screen resolution window.
<digitaltao> any ideas?
<glitsj16> bazhang: you're welcome
<nano_> Does /etc/modprobe.d contain information about how by usb controller drivers (ehci_hcd, ohci_hcd) are being loaded during boot?  If so, where?
<digitaltao> oh i guess i have to reboot for xorg.conf changes to occur.... is there a way to make that happen without completely rebooting?
<DistroJockey> digitaltao, ctrl+alt+backspace  should do it (will close apps)
<sway_>  m
<PeaDot> gm
<PeaDot> does anyone have a hint on which laser printer to take for ubuntu 7.10?
<PeaDot> it's gotta be a network printer
<DistroJockey> PeaDot, just about any HP probably. But you could look through the list of drivers that CUPS provides
<icewaterman> PeaDot: though i do not like HP, those usually work best
<DistroJockey> :)
<PeaDot> ok... i thought of epson as it seemed to work in that environmet
<Johnny> how do i change my username so it doesnt mess groups and everything up?
<PeaDot> brother didn't work at all :)
<digitaltao> distrojockey: thanks for all the help
<DistroJockey> PeaDot, they sould be pretty well supported also
<digitaltao> its working perfectly now :D
<DistroJockey> digitaltao, excellent. You're welcome
<icewaterman> Johnny: create a new user assign em to the same groups
<PeaDot> thanks a lot mateys
<Johnny> cant i just rename my user
<icewaterman> then its just 1 find command to change the permissions.
<DistroJockey> PeaDot, you're welcome
<Johnny> i dont want to have to create a new user and move all my files to that home and delete this user
<icewaterman> Johnny: not recommended
<Johnny> thats a pain in the ass
<icewaterman> Johnny: though you can
<Johnny> how
<icewaterman> Johnny: /etc/group* /etc/passwd* /etc/shadow* <-- change the users name in all those files
<icewaterman> however dont mess with the files (which is why it is not recommended). if you screw one of the files, your system might not be able to boot
<Johnny> yea but then i'll have to through and still change the group and file owner permissions
<soreau> What is with this Low Graphics Mode? Does this have something to do with bullet proof X?
<Johnny> isnt the an app for this
<icewaterman> Johnny: no
<andyden> Hello. I have ubuntu 8.04 running on a hp pavilion ze5600 and i want to access the internet through my d-link bluetooth dbt-122 to my 24 inch Intel Core 2 Duo imac that is connected to the net.
<icewaterman> you do not need to change permissions if you change the files i pointed out
<andyden> can any one help?
<Johnny> id have to change the owners
<icewaterman> Johnny: no
<Johnny> of files in my home directory?
<icewaterman> Johnny: you do not because the owner of a file/directory is a uid
<icewaterman> a uid you will not change
<Johnny> k
<icewaterman> therefore you do not need to change any permissions
<icewaterman> Johnny: why would you want to rename the user anyway?
<Johnny> im selling the computer
<bluefoxx> would anyone happen to know if there is a port of Gedit for windows? i happen to be stuck on windows ATM[actually i will be for a while :(] and wish for somehting similar to gedit in size[gedit loads considerably faster than otehr text editing apps ive used], and would also like something with syntax highlighting and a simple interface
<Johnny> and he wants linux
<soreau> E-Nuff_Wope: Have you checked Network and Bluetooth configs?
<Flannel> Johnny: Why do you need to change the user then?
<soreau> bluefoxx: google it.
<icewaterman> ok, then make sure you have a backup of the files i pointed out and change them. should work instantly
<filip_1> salut !
<icewaterman> after you logged out of course :)
<bluefoxx> soreau, i did
<ughthisisannoyin> hello?
<Johnny> so he'll have access to the files in my home directory Flannel and i wont have to mess with settings or permissions
<Flannel> Johnny: Check out the OEM installation option on the alternate CD.  It'll provide youa way to give him the computer, and on first boot, he can set up his user/pass/etc.
<ughthisisannoyin> hey could i get some help?
<bluefoxx> soreau, as ai general rule ive learned to google such things first. i had no luck so i came here for suggestions on programs
<Circus-Killer> bluefoxx, try use scite for windows (and linux) ;)
<Flannel> !ask | ughthisisannoyin
<ubottu> ughthisisannoyin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icewaterman> Johnny: you wouldnt but remember, keep a backup and only edit the users name.
<bluefoxx> Circus-Killer, thanks, i will look that one up
<ughthisisannoyin> How do i get a 3d Banshee 16mb vid card to work in ubuntu?
<ughthisisannoyin> im stuck at 800.600
<ughthisisannoyin> x*
<ughthisisannoyin> ?
<ughthisisannoyin> anyone?
<icewaterman> ughthisisannoyin: an ancient video card. are you sure your monitor can handle higher resolutions?
<ughthisisannoyin> yes. i was running XP on it at 1024x768 like 10 hours ago
<DistroJockey> ughthisisannoyin, that is the cards maximum resolution
<ughthisisannoyin> no its not
<wols_> ughthisisannoyin: ther is a tdfx and a voodoo driver as part of Xorg
<chriswr> can somone use a keylogger on me if im using linux?
<icewaterman> chriswr: of course
<shasha> how to install crystal eye in ubuntu ,,,, ?
<wols_> tdfx should be the one for you I think
<ughthisisannoyin> im new to this. idk what part of Xorg means
<bullgard4> [Hardy] /var/cache/apt/apt-file/ includes the file de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu-dists_gutsy_Contents-i386.gz and a similar one with 'hardy'. Why did my gutsy2hardy distUpgrade not automatically erase this file?
<shasha> how to install crystal eye webcam  in ubuntu ,,,, ?
<wols_> chriswr: yes, but getting the keylogger installed will be hard, very hard
<icewaterman> wols_: not necessarily
<glitsj16> bluefoxx: did you see http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Windows ? takes some steps, but it is possible to take your gedit to windows ;)
<soreau> E-Nuff_Wope: Have you configured them though? Can you communicate with the device? Is it recognized in network settings? Have you googled with the model number and ubuntu?
<icewaterman> wols_: most keyloggers for both windows and linux get installed by user interaction
<ughthisisannoyin> can someone message me privately? i have no idea whats going on
<wols_> icewaterman: linux users don't run IE as root
<icewaterman> wols_: if he will click all mail and enter password when asked it will be no difference
<chriswr> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4291814/Hackers_Black_Book_%5Braider%5D    i was gona download this ebook , and one of the ppl say that nod 32 says it has a keylogger in it , chances it will hurt me in any way?
<DistroJockey> ughthisisannoyin, I stand corrected
<shasha> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<onthefence921> glitsj16: ok i got medibuntu installed, what do i do to get it's version of FFmpeg?
<icewaterman> chriswr: unlikely but if it says so, it probably is no ebook at all so why bother?
<ughthisisannoyin> can anyone message me privatly?
<wols_> !warez | chriswr
<chriswr> icewaterman , true , thnx
<ubottu> chriswr: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<helpy> my computer is in the best shape ever. its pretty much ideal shape of ubuntu with all softwares and important stuff installed. i seriously need to get it backed up. any help ?
<wols_> chriswr: so please stop asking in the future about these things
<ughthisisannoyin> CAN SOMEONE MESSAGE ME PRIVATLY PLEASE> IVE GOT SOME QUESTIONS
<bluefoxx> glitsj16, i foudn that, but it looked a little too messy to play with in one night...
<wols_> !backup | helpy
<helpy> i can't get to back up my ubuntu. i have used all softwares around
<ubottu> helpy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> ughthisisannoyin: dont use caps
<icewaterman> ughthisisannoyin: nope
<gordonjcp> !caps | ughthisisannoyin
<ubottu> ughthisisannoyin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<helpy> wols_ that doesnt help me
<ikonia> ughthisisannoyin: ask your question in the channel
<helpy> i pretty much need step by step stuff
<glitsj16> onthefence921: now medibuntu is in your sources.list, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg will do it (as a side note, i find the gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg plugin very usefull, comes with 90+ decoding formats)
<fwaokda> whats the terminal command to search the repos?
<bullgard4> Update Manager asks me: "Debconf on MD97600. Configure linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic. What would you like to do about menu.lst? Keep the installed version or install the version of the package maintainer?" How can I decide what is best for me? I looked at "Show differences between the two versions. But this output does not enlighten me.
<wols_> ughthisisannoyin: you just made me ignore and not help you anymore. congrats
<ughthisisannoyin> i did and it got disgarded
<icewaterman> ikonia: i believe he did, he is just way to impatient
<ikonia> icewaterman: I've not seen it
<wols_> bullgard4: what did you change to your menu.lst?
<wols_> fwaokda: apt-cache search
<fwaokda> wols_, thanks ;)
<icewaterman> ikonia: doesnt matter as i said, he seems to be impatient and angry. neither of that properties will get him far
<ethana2> who's up for a challenge?
<ikonia> ethana2: just ask the question
<ethana2> i just got my new ubuntu inspiron 1420n from dell
<ughthisisannoyin> How do i get a 3d banshee card to work on ubuntu? it stays at 800x600. i was just running it at 1024x768 earlier today.
<ughthisisannoyin> on XP
<ethana2> i've already screwed it over
<helpy> i got inspiron too.
<bullgard4> wols_: I removed splashscreen and quiet.
<ethana2> i'm on the hardy alpha 5 livecd now
<ethana2> with a borked 8.04.x on the hard drive
<helpy> and you can't screw up ubuntu ethana2 its pretty much safe until you removed everything
<ikonia> ughthisisannoyin: banshee, was that the old S3 card ?
<icewaterman> !xorg | ughthisisannoyin
<ubottu> ughthisisannoyin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ughthisisannoyin> nope
<helpy> alpha ? i thought hardy was out finally without alphas
<ikonia> ethana2: why dont you tell us the isue
<ikonia> helpy: it is
<ethana2> helpy: i uh...
<ethana2> 7.10 was old
<ethana2> i got 8.04, verified the md5
<ethana2> and installed
<ethana2> ....the burner messed it up
<glitsj16> bluefoxx: granted, it's some work .. been a while since i coded on win32, but editplus was very responsive .. i guess you're overloaded with choices
<helpy> ethana2 are you new to linux ?
<ethana2> i should have checked that too
<Flannel> !enter | ethana2
<ubottu> ethana2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> ethana2: tell us the problem
<ughthisisannoyin> again disgaurded
<ikonia> ethana2: your talking and not saying anything
<ikonia> ughthisisannoyin: who makes the banshee card ?
<wols_> bullgard4: where did you remove that? if it's from the kernel lines, that was bad. remove it from the # kopt lines instead and run update-grub. yes you can use the maintainer's version
<icewaterman> ughthisisannoyin: you should learn to read
<ughthisisannoyin> creative
<ethana2> i need to chroot into a borked 8.04 install, update it and get x and gnome to load
<helpy> ikonia is right. in linux community only tell the problem. don't tell there IS a problem
<shasha> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> ughthisisannoyin: ahhh the sound card
<ughthisisannoyin> no
<helpy> ethana2 apt-get install dist-upgrade should do it
<ughthisisannoyin> its a video card
<icewaterman> ughthisisannoyin: last time i am gonna say this
<icewaterman> !xorg | ughthisisannoyin
<ubottu> ughthisisannoyin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> ethana2: no you don't
<ethana2> *facepalm*
<ethana2> ikonia: i don't what?
<ikonia> ethana2: you need to boot from the "safe" or fall back mode
<ikonia> ethana2: you don't need to chroot anything
<kane77> how are two GPU supposed to work together? will it just work?
<ughthisisannoyin> what is X?
<ethana2> recovery boot doesn't see my ethernet
<icewaterman> ughthisisannoyin: go read
<ikonia> kane77: sli has support in the nvidia binary drivers
<ikonia> ethana2: so ?
<ikonia> ethana2: you wanted xorg fixe
<bernard> hello
<icewaterman> ughthisisannoyin: or pay me 30 bucks an hour to explain it to you...
<ikonia> fixed
<ethana2> ikonia: so i can't get online
<ughthisisannoyin> this is stupid
<ikonia> ethana2: so ?
<helpy> chroot is something different ethana2
<ethana2> 'x' works, but gnome crashes
<helpy> your problem seems to be different
<kane77> ikonia, no.. I mean dual display kind of "two cards"
<bernard> while trying to build a package I get a "dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${misc:Depends}" error. How do I fix it?
<ikonia> ethana2: you wanted to fix you
<ethana2> helpy: i survived libc6
<j800r> yo, can someone help me? i'm looking to set up a dual boot with vista (to play wow) but I don't know how to repartition
<helpy> did you update your system ethana2 ?
<ikonia> ethana2: what are you talking about survived libc6 ?
<helpy> you seemed to be missing gnome updates afaik
<ethana2> helpy: can't get online to canonical servers
<ikonia> kane77: ahhh dual head works well, either through the xinerama system, or through binary driver compatability
<Flannel> j800r: WoW runs fine in wine
<ikonia> ethana2: what are you talking about libc6 for ?
<j800r> flannel: not for me it don't
<ethana2> ikonia: libc6 on hardy alpha 3
<helpy> then its your network issue
<helpy> are you windows atm ?
<ethana2> chroot allowed me to fix that with you guys' help
<ikonia> ethana2: what has that got to do with anything on your current problem ?
<ethana2> i wanted to tackle this with a gui.
<ethana2> chroot in, do whatever
<kane77> ikonia, I am going to try it now..
<helpy> ethana2 you aren't helping us to understand your problem. tell us our core problem and what do you want
<ikonia> ethana2: stop for a minute
<ethana2> yes.
<ikonia> ethana2: 1.) has gnome always crashed 2.) how/when does it crash 3.) what changed to make it start crashing
<ethana2> ok, let me try to describe this succinctly.....
<ethana2> every panel applet dies one after the other, throwing an error
<ethana2> then the panels go away
<ikonia> ethana2: just answer my questions, thats all we want
<ethana2> that's immediately after startx
<helpy> its yoru X configuration i guess
<ikonia> ethana2: why are you doing startx ?
<ikonia> ethana2: gnome should launch by default
<ethana2> it doesn't here
<ikonia> ethana2: has it ever ?
<ethana2> yeah
<helpy> if you have cd you can probably repair it ?
<ethana2> before i ran updates
<ikonia> ethana2: so what did you change
<ethana2> my machine restarted in the middle of application
<ethana2> and i have no clue why
<ikonia> ethana2: it just reset ?
<ethana2> shutdown
<ethana2> and then reset, yes
<ikonia> ethana2: shut down properly, as in normally - or did it just flick off
<helpy> ok i think she has launched some program that conflicted with something else or she might have tampered with x configs
<ethana2> normally, except with no reason
<j800r> so can anyone help me with dualbooting with vista? i can do it all except the repartitioning
<ethana2> and at a horrible time
<vlodi> Hi Lads, does anyone know how to get BisonCam NB Pro webcam to work under Hardy? Cheers
<onthefence921> glitsj16: ok well i reinstalled FFmpeg and WinFF (i'm not sure if it's teh medibuntu version or not of either) and i have the gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg but i still can't convert to a Xbox 360 playable format, any advice
<ikonia> ethana2: that doesnt happen - machines don't do a tidy shutdown for no reason
<ethana2> ikonia: then i'm going insane
<ikonia> ethana2: I don't think your being %100 honest
<helpy> !wubi | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ethana2> i am being completely honest
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> what i'm left with is some packages updated properly, and some not
<ethana2> with some broken in between
<j800r> helpy: no good for me. i'm already using ubuntu as my primary operating system
<ikonia> ethana2: I can see that
<ethana2> yes.
<helpy> well then install windows simply in a clean partition, but you have to reinstall grub
<ikonia> ethana2: tell me a little more about what really happened ? did you click shutdown ? did you type reboot ?
<helpy> because windows remove your grub boot loader
<j800r> eehk
<ethana2> ikonia: i was watching it apply updates
<ethana2> ikonia: then the screen goes black and i see text
<ethana2> to the effect of it shutting down, and it did just that
<j800r> if wow ran fine in wine for me i'd have no problem :|
<gooody> how can i automatically launch awn during login?
<ikonia> ethana2: thats not possible. X to crash and you see text - sure, but a machine doesn't do a controlled shutdown without user interaction
<glitsj16> onthefence921: what output settings did you choose in winFF ? you can check synaptic to see if ffmpeg is coming from medibuntu by the way, highlight ffmpeg and check the tab labeled 'versions'
<helpy> whole windows don't work in wine afaik
<helpy> did you try virtual box ?
<ethana2> ikonia: i know it's not possible, which is part of why i'm not liking this--  the universe is out to frigging get me
<helpy> are there any specific programs you want to run in linux j800r ?
<ethana2> if it randomly shut itself down /any other time/, i'd be fine
<Flannel> j800r: Have you followed all of this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ikonia> ethana2: no it woulnd't
<j800r> helpy: world of warcraft
<ikonia> ethana2: machines can't do controlled shutdown on their own
<ethana2> i know it wouldn't, i'm completely flumoxxed
<ikonia> ethana2: they crash - or stay up
<ethana2> yes i know
<j800r> and flannel: no, i shall deffinately take a look
<Baby_Shambl3s> gooody: get the hang of session that where most apps can be loaded at startup automatically
<E-Nuff_Wope> i will resarch with google, thank you for the info
<ethana2> so somewhere it got the shutdown signal
<vlodi> Hi Lads, does anyone know how to get BisonCam NB Pro webcam to work under Hardy? Cheers
<ikonia> ethana2: well, first thing to do is check the hardware
<ethana2> ikonia:  ...okay
<ethana2> ikonia: you want a pastebin of my lshw ?
<gooody> ﻿ Baby_Shambl3s: how can i do that. sorry i'm new to linux
<sako> Hey guys, I am trying to burn an audio cd with K3B and it fails and says: k3b cdrecord has no permission to open the device.
<ikonia> ethana2: check the cpu fan, run memtest for say 4 -5 hours let it run through at least 3 complete passes
<DistroJockey> gooody, Add  avant-window-navigator  (as the command)  to  System - Preferences - Sessions  in  Startup Programs
<sako> anyone have any luck with k3b?"
<ikonia> ethana2: no thanks, don't need to see your hardware, you need to run a few basic checks on it
<ethana2> memtest for 4-5 hours..
<ethana2> wow
<ikonia> ethana2: or however long it take for 3 - 4 complete passes
<Baby_Shambl3s> gooody: System>Pref>Sessions, add new fill the details
<ethana2> this is a 2.2 GHz C2D with 4MiB L2
<ikonia> ethana2: on most machines thats 4 -5 hours
<ikonia> ethana2: so about 4 - 5 hours then
<shasha> anyone here pls help me..how to install crystal eye webcam in acer aspire 4715z
<shasha> ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> DistroJockey: awww better than my explanation :'(
<DistroJockey> Baby_Shambl3s, happens :)
<shasha> !acer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer
<nano_> Can somebody tell me what is responsible for loading usb drivers ....is it udev?
<onthefence921> glitsj16: i think it's the original ubuntu version, and the "force version" option is grayed out
<ikonia> ethana2: have you ever run memcheck before ?
<shasha> !aspire 4715z
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspire 4715z
<ethana2> ikonia: i got myself into this mess right before time to go to bed..  i don't suppose i can pass memtest the 'three complete passes' parameter?
<ethana2> ikonia: once, to see what it did
<shasha> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> ethana2: just let it run over night
<ikonia> ethana2: more than 3 passes is fine
<Harde_> How can I install older version of Gambas2?
<ikonia> ethana2: let it run and go to sleep
<ethana2> ikonia: alright
<ikonia> ethana2: come back in the morning with the results
<ethana2> got it
<Baby_Shambl3s> !gambas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas
<ikonia> ethana2: with a little luck it will be 0 errors
<ethana2> thanks, ikonia
<ethana2> it would actually make sense if that was the problem
<ethana2> otherwise impossible behavior
<ethana2> i'll be back tomorrow
<nano_> Harde_: go into Synaptic and find "Gambas2" then select it and go into tool (or options) and select "Force Version"
<ethana2> goodnight, all
<Harde_> nano_: Ok, I'll try it
<vlodi> Hi Lads, does anyone know how to get BisonCam NB Pro(ALi Chipset) webcam to work under Hardy? Cheers
<Baby_Shambl3s> !webcam | vlodi
<ubottu> vlodi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<glitsj16> onthefence921: never transcoded for xbox 360 myself, but i found this http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19076412-How-to-transcode-video-with-ffmpeg-for-the-Xbox-360 .. on the version issue, to make sure, look at synaptic from the 'origin' option bottom left to double-check
<vlodi> thanks, but there is no suitable driver for that webcam
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to play gunzonline in ubuntu?
<shasha> !bison
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bison
<vlodi> thx ubottu, ill just have to keep looking
<shasha> !easycam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam
<kidbuntu> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Baby_Shambl3s> vlodi: obottu is a bot
<vlodi> :)
<vlodi> sorry, i'm new to this :)))
<APO01> Can anyone help with a wubi installation? I'm stcuk in a initramfs prompt after the first reboot.
<tarelerulz> I am want to learn about virtual machine so I can try running windows inside linux so I can run yahoo messenger .  How much space does xp really need ?
<Algyz> Hi, every time I'm starting my printer, hp psc 1315, it is printing test page, but don't want to print anything else :)
<error404notfound> how to set/request mtu in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?
<Oli``> tarelerulz: no offence but running XP in a VM just for yim seems a little overkill. is pidgin really that bad for you?
<Algyz> tarelerulz:  use pidgin, it can reaplace yahoo msg
<ikonia> error404notfound: I'm not sure if dhcp can push out mtu
<shasha> anyone here pls help me..how to install crystal eye webcam in acer aspire 4715z
<HomingHamster> hey does anyone know of an msn client for the whole *nix lot that will do the same yahoo vodoo as live does..
<ikonia> shasha: when you plug it in, is it not detected
<ikonia> HomingHamster: pidgin is the standard
<j800r> flannel: thanks for the help man. i found a config option that should most likely remove the problem i was having
<nano_> what are the columns in /var/log/message file???
<ikonia> HomingHamster: but there is "amsn" specificlly for msn
<ikonia> njpatel: time stamps and data
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> nano_: time stamps and data
<HomingHamster> ikonia, i mean a msn client that does yahoo with your msn account like live messenger
<tarelerulz> Can pidgin do voice or cam or any of the other features.   gyachi don't do it , pidgin don't kopete don't do voice and I can get yahoo running with wine nor could I get any other windows client running with wine.  SO that is my last hope
<ikonia> HomingHamster: pidgin
<nano_> ikex:  so what does something like "[   11.593042]" mean?
<HomingHamster> ikonia, oh does it?? cool thanks
<ikonia> nano_: where are you seeing that ?
<nano_> in /var/messages.0
<ikonia> nano_: can you paste a few lines of /var/log/messages.0 into a pastebin please
<nano_> ikonia: i just want to know what that means opposed to something like [0.00000]
<nano_> ikonia: okay
<tarelerulz> None of those work like yahoo messenger for windows so running a virtual machine is all I can think of to do . I am tired of just text on yahoo.
<wols_> ikonia: isn't that uptime basically?
<ikonia> wols_: I'm hoping it's ntp drift
<DistroJockey> wols_, ikonia : I also belive it is uptime
<DistroJockey> believe^
<ikonia> DistroJockey: I don't think it's uptime
<nano_> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27673/
<ikonia> DistroJockey: I think it's the log of ntp drift
<wols_> nano_: they always increase. always. look in your own logs
<ikonia> nano_: it would be helpful if the lines you pasted contained the text your questioning
<ikonia> nano_: or do you mean the 16.0
<nano_> wols_: so they are time stamps?
<nano_> ikonia: yes
<nano_> ikonia: then 16.* what does that refer to/
<vlodi> built in webcam BisonCam (ALi 5602) - does anyone have it?
<wols_> nano_: yes
<DistroJockey> nano_, 16 seconds after boot started, that thing happened (is my understanding)
<tarelerulz> What is good virtual machine software ? Want to try running xp ?
<nano_> DistroJockey: wow, thats amazing
<bazhang> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ikonia> wols_: thats seems to look right,
<DistroJockey> nano_, what is amazing?
<gooody> how can i know the commands of each installed applications?
<wols_> gooody: by reading the docs for each
<nano_> DistroJockey: the fact that syslogd also tracks seconds after boot
<HomingHamster> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nano_> DistroJockey: so does that mean that 16 seconds after boot ehci_hcd is being loaded?
<DistroJockey> nano_, well, it's nice info to have if you need it :)
<DistroJockey> nano_, yep, looks that way to me
<gooody> ﻿wols_: i'm creating launchers for awn but don't know the commands of the applications
<nano_> DistroJockey: if im not mistaken udev is responsible for loading up ehci_hcd...but i can't find any config file to affirm this..or maybe even disable it?
<wols_> gooody: look in your applications menu then
<glitsj16> gooody: check the *.desktop files in /usr/share/applications for the Exec line(s)
<wols_> !blacklist | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Algyz> Hi, every time I'm starting my printer, hp psc 1315, it is printing test page, but don't want to print anything else :)
<vise> c'è un programma per la gestione di due monitor sula stessa scheda video?
<Algyz> I cannot print simple .pdf document :/
<bazhang> !it | vise
<ubottu> vise: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DistroJockey> Algyz, sounds like one of the buttons on the printer is stuck down (or in the pressed position)
<nano_> wols_, ubottu i understand blacklisting modules but i just want to know in what file is udev configured to load ehci_hcd upon detecting my usb ports.
<wols_> none afaik
<wols_> kernel loads the module automatically. it was able to do that since 2.2 or so
<DistroJockey> nano_, no idea here
<Algyz> DistroJockey:  it isn't
<nano_> DistroJockey: thnx
<DistroJockey> nano_, no problem
<kelvin911> how to unrar rar files?
<Algyz> One more test page :D
<abchirk> kelvin911 with unrar
<DistroJockey> Algyz, does it print a test page when it is not connected to the computer also?
<Algyz> How to print pdf file from terminal?
<fwaokda> I'm trying out these screenlets, but how do I get them to only come up when I hit a certain combo of keys?
<abchirk> kelvin911 use unrar-free or unrar the nonfreeversion
<Algyz> DistroJockey:  yes, this is how it is working :D
<kidbuntu> anyone can help
<fwaokda> or is that against what their use is for?
<kidbuntu> just install mysql and i cant create a database..
<DistroJockey> Algyz, working when "not connected"?
<abchirk> kidbuntu what is the error?
<kidbuntu> using this command won't work mysql -u root -p
<kelvin911> i think i have unrar but it keeps asking for password but i know there is no passowrd
<wols_> !doesn't work | kidbuntu
<ubottu> kidbuntu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<waistless> I've got some strange dependency problem: firefox requires xulrunner => 1,9 , but it refuses 1.9.0.1
<kidbuntu> abchirk    ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES
<_NiC> I'm looking at the rsyslog-package in intrepid, and it seems to lack the RELP-module, would anyone happen to know anything about that?
<abchirk> kidbuntu did you set up password?
<kelvin911> i wonder how to unrar using terminal
<waistless> i've forced it down to 1.9, but doing that java refuses to install, help?
<Algyz> DistroJockey:  "not connected" printing the same test page with great success :D
<kidbuntu> abchirk: havent yet.
<wols_> !ot | _NiC
<ubottu> _NiC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nano_> ubottu: i thought initramfs is what is temporarily required by grub (or other bootloader) to be able to load the kernel...and initramfs doesn't really do much with hardware once the kernel has taken over...so how can initramfs be responsible for loading (and maintaining?) usb drivers?
<ubottu> nano_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abchirk> kelvin911 if its from a special site pw is normally the site name ;)
<Flannel> waistless: Do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<kelvin911> there is no password
 * Algyz sitting with mountain of test pages :/
 * nano_ is embarresed
<abchirk> kidbuntu mysqladmin -u root password agoodpassword
<kelvin911> some guys said they fix the rar file with winrar
<_NiC> wols, thanks. :)
<kelvin911> but i dont have winrar in ubuntu
<wols_> kelvin911: you've been told what to use
<kidbuntu> abchirk: i'll try that
<DistroJockey> Algyz, then it's a hardware fault
<Algyz> printers?
<kelvin911> is there winrar in ubuntu?
<wols_> kelvin911: no!
<abchirk> no
<waistless> yes, but the java plugin package doesn't use hardy-proposed
<Algyz> kelvin911:  rar and unrar
<kidbuntu> abchirk: i got this error error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<abchirk> WINrar :P
<waistless> and it requires the latest xulrunner no matter what
<abchirk> kidbuntu but did you set up the password?
<gaelfx> kelvin911: no, but you can install rar from Synaptic so that File Archiver can use rar files
<Flannel> waistless: hardy-proposed is unstable, and generally breaks often.  You've found one such breakage
<MatBoy> how is the ATI driver in Ubuntu ? I always used Intel and Nvidia, but I might consider a laptop with ATI... which I doubt I will buy
<kelvin911> i am able to unrar files
<kelvin911> but just not some
<kidbuntu> abchirk: like replacing the "agoodpassword" with "mypassword"?
<waistless> Flannel: so can I force sun-java6-plugin to use the regular xulrunner?
<glitsj16> fwaokda: screenlets itself doesn't any key support i think, but if you run compiz, putting them on the 'widget layer' and activating a toggle key for that in compiz config settings manager might work ..
<abchirk> hm strange
<wols_> kidbuntu: when you installed mysql there was a debconf asking you about a password
<abchirk> kidbuntu right ;)
<DistroJockey> Algyz, If the printer isn't connected and you press nothing when you turn it on, then it is a stuck button or a hardware fault
<waistless> because sun-java6-plugin is only one version: from regular hardy
<gaelfx> anyone go the skinny on the latest patch? is it good, or problematic?
<vlodi> built in webcam BisonCam (ALi 5602) - does anyone have it?
<kidbuntu> wols_: not that i'm aware of
<fwaokda> glitsj16, ok i'll try that thanks
<abchirk> kidbuntu but you needn't but its recommend to connect withour password use mysql -u root
<wols_> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Algyz> DistroJockey:  I mean, I restarted printer without connection to computer, and it printed this page. Printer is bad?
<DistroJockey> Algyz, very much sounds like it
<kidbuntu> abchirk: trying that results to an access denied
<Algyz> DistroJockey:  how to check?
<kidbuntu> abchirk: the mysql -u root
<glitsj16> fwaokda: just tried it, works (with the ringsensors anyway) .. goodluck
<abchirk> hm than you set up a password use the command mysqladmin -u root yourpassword
<DistroJockey> Algyz, when it is turned off. Press all buttons repeatedly fairly firmly about 5-10 times. Then try again
<fwaokda> glitsj16, i think i might have compiz install from awhile ago how can i check?
<Cobra112> Jó reggelt testvérek
<waistless> Flannel: I do know hardy-proposed is unstable and I force versions when neccesary, but sun-java6-plugin shouldn't require the latest spick and span xulrunner when it's only from normal hardy
<Weiss> why does it appear that linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic has moved from 'main' to 'universe' during a very recent apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27585/
<Cobra11> Hozsanna
<phimic> hi someone here who uses xen with ubuntu
<Flannel> waistless: I'm not familiar with the details of how that works. You'd have to ask the packagers, you could try #ubuntu-motu
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... does anyone know if i can send text messages on my bluetooth enabled phone from somewhere within ubuntu?
<glitsj16> fwaokda: i guess running "pidof compiz" from terminal would indicate that compiz is running if it returns a number .. but you should know if you were running compiz, the cube etc. is very recognizable :)
<kelvin911> 4th season links are not down but apparently i needed to repair it, double click on the winrar file that is corrupted, go to tools and Repair Archive. Once it's repaired a new rar file will appear ie fixed.Friends_S04_E03.part2
<kelvin911> And the uploader just mentioned that we would have to do this for season 4-7 =(
<kelvin911> can someone tell me how to fix rar files??
<Flannel> Weiss: paste `apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-generic` please
<phimic> someone in here uses xen with ubuntu
<fwaokda> glitsj16, dont think its installed. it just went to the next line when i ran that
<wols_> !anyone | phimic
<ubottu> phimic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gaelfx> kelvin911: have you considered using Wine so you can run Winrar?
<fantasticmrfox> How do I make a bootable DOS USB key (to update my BIOS) from inside Ubuntu?
<kelvin911> does winrar works in wine?
<Weiss> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27681/
<glitsj16> fwaokda: that command only checks whether compiz is running, it might be installed, check synaptic for compiz to make sure
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, glitsj16 : best way to check it compiz is enabled is to  hold alt and scroll the mouse wheel (that's assuming you have a wheel :) )
<gordonjcp> kelvin911: there's unrar and unrar-nonfree
<wols_> kelvin911: don't talk about warez here
<kelvin911> gordonjcp: then how to fix rar file?
<gordonjcp> fix?
<gaelfx> kelvin911: check www.winehq.com , they have an app database that will tell you
<phimic> i installed the latest xen-kernel and reboot, but my system is not coming up anymore, i use linux software raid
<kelvin911> gordonjcp: apparently files are corrupted
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, glitsj16 : while over a windows that is
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, that did nothing so i guess it isn't installed
<gordonjcp> kelvin911: hm, don't know, I don't use rar files
<kelvin911> gordonjcp: someone claims that they fix the rar file with winrar
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, not enabled
<glitsj16> DistroJockey: true, although he might not have the cube activated (or an other key for it, like i have as well) ... that's why i looked for something more genreic to check
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, aye, that's why I mentioned the alt+scroll as that's very generic
<phimic> the last messages are: md0 stopped
<phimic> and md1 stopped
<Flannel> Weiss: Well, there's no universe there.  It could be a bug.
<wols_> phimic: there are messages before
<wols_> Flannel: no bug. see poc
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, ok i think its installed its in my synaptic package manager... how do i enable it?
<phimic> then ALERT!! /dev/md1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<glitsj16> DistroJockey: thanks for helping out :) .. fwaokda, it might be overkill to install/enable compiz just for the screenlets toggle .. up to you to decide that :)
<Weiss> Flannel: you mean security.ubuntu.com shouldn't contain universe stuff?
<phimic> with the ubuntu default kernel it works pretty well
<DistroJockey> fwaokda,  in System - Preferences - Appearance  under  Visual Effects
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: by dd-ing FreeDOS to it
<fantasticmrfox> wols_: do you have instructions anywhere?
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, no problem. Sorry for butting in
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: only in my brain
<fwaokda> well i gotta restart it says bbiab
<Flannel> wols_: Looks like a bug to me
<fantasticmrfox> wols_, walk me through it?
<glitsj16> Distrojockey: i don't mind people butting in, no problem at all ;)
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: no
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, :)
<Flannel> Weiss: There are some universe things in security, I believe.  But you'll notice there is no mention of universe in apt-cache policy
<wols_> Flannel: dunno but kernels are rarely outside main
<fantasticmrfox> wols_, you've been so much help
<gaelfx> man, getting some strong Grandma's Boy vibes comin from the somewhere
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: if you don't want to google and actually try to help yourself, I was right not doing it. have a nice day
<Flannel> wols_: It shouldn't be.  Because its a depends of something in main.  But apt-cache policy doesn't show it, so it... is probably a clerical error.  Since it doesn't exist in /universe/ pool anyway
<Weiss> Flannel: hmm? there is in the top half (for linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic)
<fantasticmrfox> I already have been googlgin
<George> is there a way to be able to watch youtube vids with sound on firefox while having rhythmbox open?
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: remember, we are volunteers
<Juozapas> George: try apt-get install libflashsupport
<gaelfx> George: If you're using ALSA, I don't think so
<Ganandorf> hi good morning guys i got a read write error on my deluge client its said it could not write to location read only system
<ikonia> Juozapas: no
<wols_> !error | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ikonia> Juozapas: if you don't know - don't make things up
<Juozapas> ikonia: that helped me ... but ok, sorry
<ikonia> Ganandorf: Juozapas was talking about the flashplugin-nonfree package, which I assume you already have installed
<^Diablo^> hey, i got a question, ive recently installed ubuntu on my server, i also installed ebox, but when i add a user/host in ebox it doesnt seam to have a effect on ubuntu, there comes no new user in /home/, but the vhosts i set up did work
<Flannel> Weiss: Oh, right.  I missed that.  Security universe, not hardy universe.  interesting.  Let me check the pool
<Oli``> Evolution is really unstable. I've tried running it from a terminal window but it doesn't say anything but "Segmentation fault" before quitting. Any ideas?
<George> Juozapas, thanks, i'll try that out
<Juozapas> :)
<Juozapas> George: read ikonia msg
<ikonia> Juozapas: did you mean libflashsupport
<fantasticmrfox> wols_, it's ok - I was asking about a system running Debian Etch anyway... wanted to test how you'd react to someone actually in need.  I'm very much familar with dd and freedos
<fantasticmrfox> have a nice day
<Juozapas> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Juozapas: fair enough
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: since you are a liar, doubly justified. now go away
<DistroJockey> ikonia, Juozapas : yes, it was fair to suggest that
<George> ikonia, fair enough as in it could work?
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: #debian is much harsher with helping btw.
<ikonia> George: well, thats the flash9->pulse audio support
<fantasticmrfox> wols_, not been my experience... the oftc #debian is very helpful
<^Diablo^> hey, i got a question, ive recently installed ubuntu on my server, i also installed ebox, but when i add a user/host in ebox it doesnt seam to have a effect on ubuntu, there comes no new user in /home/, but the vhosts i set up did work/msg ubottu etiquett
<wols_> fantasticmrfox: ask dpkg about !fish
<^Diablo^> sry for repeating
<gaelfx> has anyone downloaded the new kernel patch?
<wols_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<George> ikonia, Juozapas, it worked..
<ikonia> gaelfx: what kernel patch ?
<ikonia> George: great news, kudos to Juozapas
<gaelfx> ikonia: um, 2.6.24-19.36 I think
<ikonia> gaelfx: do you mean the synaptic update ?
<George> thanks Juozapas :)
<gaelfx> ikonia: yeah, haha, that one
<Juozapas> np ;)
<ikonia> gaelfx: yes, I'm running that update now
<Ganandorf> ok is there s way to tweak your deluge client for optimum performance in terms of speed
<gaelfx> ikonia: ok, I was just wondering if it's totally pertinent or if I can forego it for a while
<ikonia> gaelfx: thats up to you
<Weiss> gaelfx / ikonia: did you notice the same weirdness as me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27585/ (moving from main to universe somehow)
<gaelfx> Weiss: no, I just looked at it in the Update manager, not on Synaptic
<George> I have a weird problem, sometimes the touchpad stops working correctly: the scrolls stop working, and tap + move (to select text) stops working, but I can still move the mouse and tap to click, etc. And when i go to System -> Prefence -> Mouse and disable touchpad, my pad still works (in the limited ways mentioned earlier)
<gaelfx> Weiss: but since you mention it, I will check Synaptic
<ikonia> Weiss: not quite sure what your showing me ?
<XChat> hi everyone! I cant put compiz-fusion to work. Where am I supposed to turn it on? Ive got it installed and after going to system->preferences->appearance I find nothing that has to do with compiz (expect the visual effects but those are the same as when I didnt had compiz). Can Anyone help me?
<ikonia> Weiss: I can't see anything strange about that ?
<Weiss> gaelfx: i noticed when i went to clean out some old packages i don't use any more: the linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic package disappeared from 'main' and reappeared in 'universe', but it clearly belongs in 'main'
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | XChat
<ubottu> XChat: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> Weiss: oh, I see what your saying now
<DistroJockey> XChat, you will need to have Visual Effects on
<^Diablo^> new question: is there a propper server howto setup with (ebox)? or a propper howto that can help with with server setup, i just dont find the howtoos that i have found too be of any help for my problemes, though it can be because im a noob, but i just cant find any answer to my questions, so are here as last resort
<DistroJockey> XChat, I'd choose Normal in Visual Effects and tweak with the about
<DistroJockey> above^
<kelvin911> after i use winrar to repair those rar file one by one i can unrar them
<eshat> Ho all, somehow, my KDE does no automount USB-Sticks, is there any package that has to be installed ?
<kelvin911> how to fix rar file using tools in linux instead of winrar?
<DistroJockey> !rar | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<andyeb_> I need to install glassfish on a stock install of ubuntu 8 - what's the best way about doing this - apt isn't finding a package
<kelvin911> i have rar
<kelvin911> how to fix rar file with rar?
<bogtembel> Hi i have a big problem, i cannot use the root / in graphic interface / and from the login screen form the start it says i cant login from there , in terminal works su or sudo whit the password but for grafic interface how can i use the root?
<XChat> k thx for the help guys
<DistroJockey> kelvin911, non-free = not much support here I'm guessing
<gaelfx> !sudo | bogtembel
<ubottu> bogtembel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Circus-Killer> bogtembel, gksudo <application>
<glitsj16> ^Diablo^: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox ?
<^Diablo^> no ty ill have a look there
<glitsj16> ^Diablo^: k, gdluck
<sekil> does anyone use evolution on 8.04 and has problems with segfault when opening attachment?
<gluonman> I'm having a problem mounting my external hdd. I had plugged it into a Windows box and it froze up, and refused to safely remove my hdd, etc. I had no choice but to unplug it, since I needed it back. But now it won't mount. "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)" force mounting didn't work. If I reformat it on a windows box I will lose way too much information. What do I do?
<GibbaTheHutt> i'd do a hard drive check on it first
<gordonjcp> yeah, fsck
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, please explain.
<DistroJockey> gluonman, does Windows tell you it's not formatted when you plug it in?
<andyeb_> anyone on my glassfish question?
<gluonman> DistroJockey, no. I don't have an available windows disk. But it shouldn't be a formatting issue. Just a non-safe removal.
<GibbaTheHutt> earlier, did you mean windows froze up, or the hd froze up ?
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, Windows froze up.
<jokkaa> Does anyoneknow a app that shows all internet traffic?
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, I tried to do a safe removal, but it rendered an error and froze up.
<DistroJockey> gluonman, yeah, well, I asked as you mentioned reformating
<GibbaTheHutt> when you plugged the hd in, or was fine and then froze
<andyeb_> or to put it another way, is there a way to upgrade in place from Ubuntu Desktop to Server?
<Nibbles> Just testing
<moo_cow> hey, you guys, try this while true;do echo $'\a';done
<kane77> does anyone else have problem with pidgin crashing randomly?
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, I plugged it in just to exchange data from the windows computer to the external, then tried to unplug it. The system froze after I attempted the safe removal command.
<cirkit> andyeb_: apt-get install glassfish
<moo_cow> kane77-> #pidgin
<andyeb_> cirkit: E: Couldn't find package glassfish
<DistroJockey> gluonman, if you can, it is best to safely remove it using Windows. To do this, you may need to have the drive on while booting into Windows
<andyeb_> cirkit: I guess I need to add something to /etc/apt/sources-list but I don't know what
<moo_cow> my beep speakers are having spasms while true;do echo $'\a';done
<GibbaTheHutt> guessing its ntfs ?
<DistroJockey> GibbaTheHutt, I just assumed ;)
<gluonman> DistroJockey, I know what you mean. However, I unsafely removed it only because I had no choice. Windows gave me no choice, given it's behaviour in that particular instance. As for now, I have no available Windows machine, and I need to access the external with some urgency. So I was hoping for an Ubuntu solution.
<GibbaTheHutt> gluonman, what have you tried to mount it with ?
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, what am I trying to mount it with now you mean?
<Weiss> Flannel: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.36_i386.deb exists, so does http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.36_i386.deb
<DistroJockey> gluonman, ahh, fair enough. You can force it. Not sure on the success of that (never tried)
<GibbaTheHutt> yep, as you dont have windows machine to try ?
<Flannel> Weiss: Yeah, it's a bug.
<gluonman> DistroJockey, I attempted forcing, but it didn't work.
<cirkit> andyeb_: make sure you have your repositories enabled in /etc/apt/
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, I'm using Ubuntu hardy
<iGama> Hy all
<cirkit> andyeb_: also, are you root when you do apt-get install glassfish ?
<GibbaTheHutt> what command and what error when you try ?
<andyeb_> cirkit: yup
<DistroJockey> gluonman, what error message did you get?
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Weiss> Flannel: ok - should i report it? (given i don't *really* understand the packaging system) - are any other people likely to have noticed? (i only did because i went clearing out old packages just after an update)
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, after the failed force mount, I just mounted it regularly and it worked.
<GibbaTheHutt> try and mount it manually
<kaushal> my ubuntu is giving me problem
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, I guess the force mount indirectly worked.
<gluonman> GibbaTheHutt, thank you for the attention, though.
<GibbaTheHutt> np
<iGama> How do i set a TimeZone in the panel clock? I only can set places, like Europe/Lisbon, but not a TZ like UTC.  Using 8.04.1.
<vlodi> built in webcam BisonCam (ALi 5602) - does anyone have it?
<moo_cow> how can i get beep speaker noises to go to a computer i ssh into rather than the computer im sitting in front of?
<kaushal> dmseg u there
<superlinux>  i wanna mix tc with linux-bridging and connect the box to a ADSL router directly. tc is layer3 and bridging is layer 2. now what kinda connection should i use between the router and linux? Xover or str8 thru?
<jeela> I have just installed my CD rom but I can't detect it in ubunbtu
<Flannel> Weiss: -motu is currently aware of it, and I believe it'll be taken care of.
<orangejuice> hallo, i have a problem to install programms on my Ubuntu 8.04...when i download the programms, i can extrct them and so on. But when i want to install them in terminal, i can go to the path and "./configure" it but after at the command "make" it writes: no targets declared and no >>make<<-taxfile found. End.  Don´t know what i can do.
<c00l2sv> hi, I've got a problem: I'm trying to install Ubuntu through a netboot created usb drive, but as I can see it didn't found my hdd, the netboot img I used is 8.04.1
<Weiss> Flannel: ok, great - thanks
<c00l2sv> can somebody help me?
<ikonia> orangejuice: please show the output of "env" into a pastebin for me
<iGama> How do i set a TimeZone in the panel clock? I only can set places, like Europe/Lisbon, but not a TZ like UTC.  anyone? :(
<^Diablo^> glitsj16: no that page is as usellesss as the rest of the pages i have found =(
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:08)
<ikonia> !away > dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg, please see my private message
<^Diablo^> isnt there some propper howtoos for ubuntu servers
<glitsj16> ^Diablo^: too bad, no personal experience with ebox i'm afraid
<ikonia> dmesg: please disable that away script
<iGama> ^Diablo^, have you seen the wiki.ubuntu.com ? I would say there are many there
<greg_> hi
<jeela> I have just installed my CD rom but I can't detect it in ubunbtu
<CoolFox> hey, i just downloaded a nice theme for my gnome envirornment, how do I install this?
<CoolFox> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu_HumanAzul?content=37099
<c00l2sv> so, did anyone had any problems with netboot img for 8.04.1
<c00l2sv> ?
<andyeb_> cirkit: thanks for your help - I had to add "multiverse" to the end of each line in sources.list, then apt-get update, then apt-get install glassfishv2 did the trick
<Lareth> hello I have ubuntu server installed and I am trying to access my public_html directory from http://ip/~username/
<greg_> need help with display driver:  CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)  unable todisplay 1024 x 768
<Lareth> but I get a message that it does not exist?
<iGama> CoolFox, Go to the theme manager, and drag the tar.gz to the theme manager windows
<iGama> and its installed
<cirkit> andyeb_: ahhh glad it works ;)
<CoolFox> no kidding?
<CoolFox> that easy?
<DistroJockey> orangejuice, If you can, try and get software that you need via your package manager. But if you must compile your own you will need a package called    build-essential
<CoolFox> why have I been trying to make this so damn hard?!
<andyeb_> cirkit: bit of googling and good luck trying stuff out :)
<glitsj16> ^Diablo^: the ebox-platform.com website seems to have an online install/user guide that specifically mentions Ubuntu .. that didn't help you out neither ?
<^Diablo^> yes i have but i maby are looking for the wrong things, i want a user database that works like, if i add a user in (ebox) or normal way, they get automaticly email, /home/username/www working directory, and vhost for www, like a shell server...
<ndlovu> any recommendations on how to synchronise two directories? let's say you have a folder on a usb disk which you would like to keep synched with a folder on your computer.
<CoolFox> my frickn god. thats slick
<vdm> Lareth: You might want to have a look in something like /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<greg_> need help with display driver:  CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)  unable to display 1024 x 768 on toshiba satellite laptop
<vdm> Lareth: not sure though, can't rmeember :)
<jeel1> I can't dtect cdrom in ubuntu
<She> ciao :/
<braniff> how do i shrink the disk partition my kernel is running on
<braniff> ?
<newTruth> Hi All! I have a simple group id GID question for you
<gaelfx> braniff: try gparted live cd
<CoolFox> hey, I wanna know a good answer for braniff's question too.
<CoolFox> i've always wondered about that.
<greg_> need help with display driver:  CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)  unable to display 1024 x 768 on toshiba satellite laptop
<CoolFox> except, in reverse
<braniff> gaelfx: thanx i'll try that
<newTruth> I have Ubuntu and Fedora on the same machine, I'm trying to get to my Ubuntu Partition files from Fedora but I have rights restrictions
<glitsj16> ^Diablo^: haven't got the foggiest on how to configure ebox, don't want to rtfm you as a genral rule or anything, just can't help you .. have you asked around in #ubuntu-server ?
<ikonia> orangejuice: do you have that pastebin entry for me ?
<CoolFox> gaelfx, what is that program?
<Johnny> is there a way to turn on a remote desktop from a cross over cable?
<newTruth> Any simple solution to allow me to be part of the same group regardless of the OS (Ubuntu/Fedora) I'm logged in?
<ikonia> newTruth: ldap
<ikonia> newTruth: or a centralised auth point
<newTruth> not familiar with this I thought it was a simple group id manipulation exercise
<gaelfx> CoolFox: I believe it's just the Gnome Partition Editor set to run from a CD
<gaelfx> CoolFox: hang on, I'll try to find the url
<CoolFox> ok, where does this program reside? does it come on the livecds?
<CoolFox> oh, that works too, i'll let you find it for me :)
<Lareth> anyone to help me setting up public_html directory to work?
<gaelfx> CoolFox: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<CoolFox> thanks!
<^Diablo^> glitsj16: no i have not ill head there ty
<gaelfx> CoolFox: no problem
<glitsj16> ^Diablo^: k, goodluck
<gaelfx> Braniff: did you want the URL? I have it handy on my clipboard at the moment
<jokkaa> How do i know if my app is "connected" to the devilspie conf?
<gaelfx> CoolFox: if you have the right kind of motherboard, you can actually run it from USB I think
<CoolFox> i'm acutally running it in VMware right now.
<orangejuice> sorry^...i didn´t make a pastbin before..
<Don64> I upgraded yesterday to 8.04.  My cron job that was running fine in 7.10 & 7.04 no longer is working.  Anyone else have this issue?
<CoolFox> but, i'm looking make my ghettobox into a dedicated ubuntu box
<oracolo> ciao a tutto il chan
<glitsj16> jokkaa: you have a devilspie rule in a .ds file for the app(window) you're refering to ?
<jokkaa> glitsj16, yeah
<vlodi> built in webcam BisonCam (ALi 5602) - does anyone have it?
<gaelfx> CoolFox: gotcha, just givin you the heads up, thought you were asking something about USB earlier
<orangejuice> sorry...i didn´t make a pastbin before...
<jokkaa> glitsj16, (matches (window_name) "xchat") got it set like that, but it doesnt listen to it when xhat opens on start
<CoolFox> on... on a different channel..
<Don64> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<CoolFox> are you stalking me?
<glitsj16> jokkaa: is devilspie daemon running ?
<gaelfx> !pastebin | orangejuice
<ubottu> orangejuice: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jokkaa> yeah it is
<CoolFox> :)
<gaelfx> CoolFox: must have been someone else
<orangejuice> i think here is it: http://de.pastebin.ca/1073185
<greg_> need help with display driver:  CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)  unable to display 1024 x 768 on toshiba satellite laptop
<CoolFox> lol. i'm sure.
<gaelfx> CoolFox: forget I said anything ;)
<CoolFox> m'yes. indeed.
<jokkaa> glitsj16, devilspie is in session to start automaticly on startup
<gaelfx> CoolFox: at any rate, LiveUSB is nice because the file is way too small for a CD
<bogtembel> How can i acceess the graphic interface whit root privilage?
<gaelfx> CoolFox: and I'm all about not wasting CDs
<CoolFox> eh, i got a CD RW for that reason.
<glitsj16> jokkaa: i use gdevilspie (a frontend for devilspie), it can grab active windows, i find it easier to work with, might be worth a try, if the daemon is running and your rule checks out i'm out of ideas :) .. http://code.google.com/p/gdevilspie/
<DistroJockey> Bogaurd, gksu program-name
<DistroJockey> Bogaurd, sorry
<DistroJockey> bogtembel, see above
<CoolFox> though, true, you can only use it so many times before it spits in your face in defiance. then it dials skynet and we're all doomed.
<bogtembel> gksu what program?
<jokkaa> glitsj16, id realy prefer solving prob, than go around itP:
<jokkaa> but thx
<orangejuice> Ok, know its also here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27689/
<gaelfx> CoolFox: yeah, apocalypse is a good thing to stay away from
<DistroJockey> bogtembel, what ever program you want to have root access with
<CoolFox> aw! I got all prepared for it too!
<CoolFox> what else am I gonna do with 8 tons of MREs?
<glitsj16> jokkaa: understand that, just can't think of anything that is helpfull sorry
<jeel1> I cant find my cdrom ......help!
<bogtembel> if i want to put some new files in etc/ppp/ what program i must use to put there
<jokkaa> glitsj16, lol.. not me either.. thats the prob;)
<gaelfx> CoolFox: well...haha...you could build a new neighbourhood
 * CoolFox casts spell of finding for jeel1
<gaelfx> jeel1: have you rebooted since installing the device?
<DistroJockey> bogtembel, well, you can do   gksu nautilus    (just be careful and close it when you are done)
<gaelfx> jeel1: I recently added a DVD-RW and I had to reboot twice for Hardy to catch it
<glitsj16> jokkaa: heh, at least you can compare the rule it generates, than you can go back to full terminal control ;)
 * CoolFox needs to restart. nobody go nowheres.
<Don64> I upgraded yesterday to 8.04.  My cron job that was running fine in 7.10 & 7.04 no longer is working.  Anyone else have this issue?
<ikonia> orangejuice: I asked for the output of the command "env"
<jeel1> gaelfx: I have rebooted OS more over I dont have hardy but feisty fawn
<bogtembel> thx brb
<evil> hi.
<evil> Ubuntu just amazing.
<gaelfx> jeel1: did you just reboot once or have you tried several times?
<evil> I just recongize that i was wasting my time on Windows.
<ikonia> evil: thats great, if you want to discuss that join #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is only for support
<jeel1> just once
<evil> ikonia, sure.
<ikonia> evil: thanks
<gaelfx> jeel1: could you reboot again and see what happens?
<evil> ikonia, most welcome godlike. =)
<glitsj16> jokkaa: can you paste your entire devilspie rule ? it's not the only thing in there the (matches (window_name) "xchat") is it ?
<jeel1> gaelfx: OK ...coming back in minute
<gaelfx> jeel1: ok, sorry I don't have a fancier solution
<orangejuice> sorry again...i hope thats the right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27691/
<jokkaa> lol.. seems like its the conf file that does the changes in it.. not the app its supposed to be refering to
<zetheroo> I have this glitch almost 5-8 times a day with the notification area in the gnome panel .... seems like when one of the icons like Pidgin or something changes all the icons will disappear .... the spacing will all be there and the programs are all open ... but the icons are all blank ... so I have to usually exit one of the programs from the notification area and then the icons all re-appear ..... any help on this?
<ikonia> orangejuice: have you installed the build-essential package as suggested earlier ?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> what's the latest kernel for ubuntu hardy 64-bit?
<DistroJockey> ikonia, finally :)
<orangejuice> yes, i have installed it
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> i mean the latest kernel in official repos
<LSD|Ninja> Wilde_Sehnsucht: There was an update yesterday or today, 2.6.24-23 maybe
<gaelfx> Wilde_Sehnsucht: 2.6.24-19
<gaelfx> Wilde_Sehnsucht: 2.6.24-19.36
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> gaelfx, it's for 64-bit, isn't it?
<LSD|Ninja> Wilde_Sehnsucht: it's for both according to the description o_O
<gaelfx> Wilde_Sehnsucht: yeah, that's what I'm using now ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Intrepid has 2.6.26.somethingorother but you really, really don't want to go there
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> LSD|Ninja, gaelfx thanks a lot :)
<gaelfx> np
<zetheroo> anyone?
<iampaul> sup a didle doo
<gaelfx> zetheroo: no idea man, but out of curiosity, which version of gnome are you running?
<dn6> how do I watch this drunken kid get owned by his friends on cam http://www.justin.tv/coloradogaming ??
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: ummm ... I guess whichever comes with Ubuntu HArdy
<gaelfx> zetheroo: go to System->Administration->System Monitor and look in the System tab, ok?
<Don64> I upgraded yesterday to 8.04.  My cron job that was running fine in 7.10 & 7.04 no longer is working.  the cron entry is the following 00 15 * * * env DISPLAY=:0. zenity --warning --text "Take Your MEDS"; echo $?
<HomingHamster> can anyone write somthing to add to ubottu?
<jeela> gaelfx: I have restarted the pc but nothing has changed
<gaelfx> jeela: ok, hold on a moment
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: 2.22.2
<gaelfx> zetheroo: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: ATI X1400
<Flannel> HomingHamster: Yes
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: Thinkpad T60
<gaelfx> zetheroo: have you used Envy to install a driver for it or anything like that?
<ndlovu> is there some way to set the group for a directory to *always* be a specific group. So lets say that /home/work/ and everything under it should always have the group set as work?
<HomingHamster> Flannel, how?
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: nope .... all with Ubuntu and the Restricted Drivers Manager
<gaelfx> jeela: do you know what kind of cdrom it is? like manufacturer or anything like that?
<HomingHamster> Flannel, or how can i find out
<jeela> gaelfx: sony
<Flannel> HomingHamster: in a query is easiest, [blah] is [blah blah blah]
<gaelfx> zetheroo: hmm, I'm not using an ATI card, so I can't really be sure
<gaelfx> jeela: could you pastebin lspci?
<HomingHamster> ah ok thanks
<HomingHamster> cheers Flannel
<jeela> gaelfx:ok
<iampaul> I just went and bought Ubuntu from a store and none of my games work on it.
<gaelfx> jeela: did it happen before you installed the restricted driver?
<DistroJockey> HomingHamster, see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: but a glitching panel would hardly be a graphis issue.... or !?
<jeela> gaelfx: i havent installed restricted drivers
<gaelfx> jeela: sorry, wrong person
<nano_> how can i label a non ext2/3 partition?
<gaelfx> zetheroo: well, you never know...
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: ok .. well thanks anyhow
<gaelfx> zetheroo: did it happen before you installed the restricted driver?
<jokkaa> crap! lost the nick, to whom were i talking to just 2 mins ago+
<jeela> gaelfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27692/
<glitsj16> jokkaa: that'll be me, the one that tries to convince you to use the GUi for devilspie, join in ;)
<plouffe> I want to repartition my swap partition making it smaller. Will the new swap partition be automatically be recognized by Ubuntu or do I need to run a full install?
<jokkaa> glitsj16, yeah lol.. forgoet yer nick:P what app where u talking about?
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: its happened as long as I can recall
<gaelfx> zetheroo: do you have visual effect enabled?
<iampaul> Can anyone help me?
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: I am thinking it may have more to do with Compiz running...
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: yes
<_empemp_> can i reinstall ubuntu without a cd-drive and keep my home directory? need a fresh install since i messed thing a little bit up
<gaelfx> jeela: are you sure the cdrom is completely plugged in properly?
<_empemp_> f.ex my keyboard screen driver etc.
<gaelfx> zetheroo: have you tried disabling it?
<DistroJockey> !wine | iampaul
<ubottu> iampaul: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jeela> gaelfx: I think so. How can i find
<Likvidy> is there a good way to get system stats on desktop (like in damn small linux or rainmeter)?
<iampaul> I can't download anything
<gaelfx> jeela: well, is this a laptop or a desktop?
<jeela> gaelfx:desktop
<zetheroo> ﻿gaelfx: no ... but even if it stopped it from happening I would still need Compiz running .. so ... yeah
<DistroJockey> !apt | iampaul
<ubottu> iampaul: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<iampaul> I have really slow internet
<gaelfx> jeela: open the side panel and make sure that each cable running into the drive is securely plugged in. I would turn off the computer before hand though ;)
<gaelfx> zetheroo: well, if you need compiz running, and compiz is causing the problem, then I guess you have to wait for someone to fix compiz before it'll get fixed
<jeela> gaelfx: Well when the starts off It shows a cdrom
<plouffe> I want to repartition my swap partition making it smaller. Will the new swap partition be automatically be recognized by Ubuntu or do I need to run a full install?
<jeela> gaelfx: sorry . when pc starts then I can see cdrom
<gaelfx> jeela: ah, before the ubuntu splash screen?
<Flannel> !swap | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jadd> Could some-one help me fix my headphone problem on Hardy?
<jeela> gaelfx: yes
<gaelfx> jeela: ok, hmm
<jeela> gaelfx: moreover I have CDROM as primary slave
<xnv> plouffe: You definitely don't need to run a full install, but, depending on what you do, you might need to configure Ubuntu to see your new swap partition.
<coz_> hey guys I had this fix but lost it .... I want to change the default terminal password prompt from " [sudo] password for "username", to  just  "password"?
<iampaul> Is there any way for me to get my games from my old Windows 3.11 computer to work on my new ubuntu computer?
<Jadd> The speakers work fine but the headphone jack doesn't work. Any ideas?
<gaelfx> jeela: well, it doesn't show up on lspci, so that means that Ubuntu doesn't think it's plugged in at all, I think
<plouffe> xnv, how do I tell Ubuntu about the new swap partition?
<RIDDICK> hallo
<Flannel> plouffe: That wiki page has all the commands you'll need
<plouffe> Thanks Flannel
<Jadd> coz_: use the -p switch for sudo
<jeela> gaelfx: so what should I do ?
<HymnToLife> iampaul: wine, or vmware if that doesn't work
<xnv> plouffe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<iampaul> My friend said they wont run windows 3.11 games :(
<xnv> plouffe: Those are instructions for increasing your swap size, but it should be roughly the same for decreasing it.
<gaelfx> jeela: gimme a minute, I'm google-magicing
<coz_> Jadd, ok but i was looking for the insertinginto the file to change that and I forget the file :)
<Jadd> coz_: if you want to make it default, I suppose you could add an alias like this: alias sudo='sudo -p password'
<plouffe> Tanks xnv
<milestone> hi
<Jadd> coz_: ~/.bashrc is where I add my default aliases, there might be other places but I don't know them
<bXi> hmmmm is it normal for my capslock/numlock/scrollock lights to not work in ubuntu?
<RIDDICK> kann mir einer helfen wegen gimp
<coz_> Jadd, I can try that although last time it was a bit more but let me try that one
<Flannel> !de | RIDDICK
<ubottu> RIDDICK: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RIDDICK> danke
<gaelfx> jeela: is this an internal or external cdrom?
<blumm> hi
<Delicates> anyone here knows how PCI bus IDs are assigned in Linux, and how you could change it?
<milestone> there used to be a little applet inside my gnome toolbar which appeared as a little sheep. and reminded the user to do some exercises. Doe anyone know what the program is called again?
<Jadd> coz_: where do you want to change it, anyways?
<pugsly> hey all
<coz_> Jadd, I think in the bashrc I believe
<coz_> it is early in the morning Jadd  so I am not quite awake yet :)
<pugsly> I installed an xbox 360 webcam, installed the newest uvc drivers, and i now have a device in /dev/video0
<blumm> can i save /home, then erase my hdd, reinstall, copy over /home and use programs that ive installed into /home?
<Spence|AWAY> iampaul: Hey
<pugsly> when i use my app to load it though, it's not there
<Spence|AWAY> iampaul: I require your assistance.
<pugsly> any way to check that?
<iampaul> Hi Spenvel|away
<jeela> gaelfx: what is the differrence between internal and external cdrom ? how can I find whether it is internal or externa
<zetheroo> if you have deleted all your panels ... how do you remake another one?
<Jadd> coz_: :)
<Flannel> zetheroo: right click near the top/bottom of the screen, you should be able to add a panel
<glitsj16> blumm: yes, that's why some people prefer to put /home on a separate partition, saves the copying/restoring
<Spence|AWAY> iampaul: I need help with my Wubi
<Jadd> g2g, bye
<gaelfx> jeela: is it inside your computer or plugged in to USB?
<blumm> glitsj16: so everything that is installed inside /home is kinda unlinked to the rest of my hdd?
<pugsly> when i do a dmesg i get "Failed to query 1 UVC control 1"
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: thanks .. will try ...
<blumm> glitsj16: like irssi for example
<milestone> there used to be a little applet inside my gnome toolbar which appeared as a little sheep. and reminded the user to do some exercises. Doe anyone know what the program is called again?
<glitsj16> blumm: not unlinked, but assigned to you as a regular user
<jeela> gaelfx: inside the computer ...infact a slave device
<gaelfx> jeela: have you tried setting it to master?
<blumm> glitsj16: i dont really understand the structure of linux. is it similar to windows where programs are installed into /programs ?
<glitsj16> blumm: not familiar with irssi, can't confirm that
<jeela> gaelfx: not yet
<BonezAU> Hi, I recently received an update for firefox (from 3.0 to 3.01) via update manager. It's broken one of my most important firefox addons... how can I roll back to firefox 3.0?
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: What about irssi?
<blumm> Spence|AWAY: just as an example, i install irssi into my home dir, save the dir, erase the hdd and copy over the saved home dir - would it work?
<gaelfx> jeela: well, that could be the issue, but I'm not saying for certain
<gaelfx> jeela: is there a special reason you set it to slave?
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: As long as there are no other dependencies
<jokkaa> glitsj16, lol.. it doesnt work with this either. i think im somehow making it not realise its the xchat window to be started
<DistroJockey> milestone,  I think you are looking for  workrave
<blumm> Spence|AWAY: is there a command to see what other files/folders a program uses?
<jeela> gaelfx: I have only one IDE port on mother board but two IDE devices HDD and CDROM
<DistroJockey> milestone, http://www.workrave.org/welcome/
<gaelfx> jeela: gotcha
<Spence|AWAY> Spence|AWAY: There should be a dependency checker in synaptic, don't recall the name of it.
<Spence|AWAY> *blumm
<glitsj16> jokkaa: did you try to remove your existing rule an dgrab a window with gdevilspie yet ?
<milestone> DistroJockey, YES thats it
<orangejuice> ikonia, do you know what the problem is?
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: They're pretty good about that in Gentoo
<milestone> thank you oh so much
<DistroJockey> milestone, you're welcome :)
<zetheroo> I have tried to delete my one and only panel ... but the option in the menu is greyed out
<evil> How show my sysinfo?
<blumm> Spence|AWAY: thanks, but it wont switch to gentoo, everything is working so far with ubuntu and i am happy with that :))
<jokkaa> glitsj16, when i started gdevilspie my xchat and desktop were already there so i just edited them
<DistroJockey> milestone, never seen or heard of it before, but there you go. Good luck :)
<BonezAU> Hi, I recently received an update for firefox (from 3.0 to 3.01) via update manager. It's broken one of my most important firefox addons... how can I roll back to firefox 3.0?
<jokkaa> glitsj16, the gdevilspie is set on "xchat" as the window name, and i also have "xchat" in session and xchat starts on startup, but is set on workspae 1 instaed of 2
<glitsj16> jokkaa: join me in pm if you like , we can go over the exact rule for xchat again
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: Of course, heavens no. Gentoo is more of an acquired distro. Ubuntu's perfect. Actually, I know an expert.
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: Who may help you with your problem.
<jokkaa> glitsj16, sec. i got an idea
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: Ask IamPaul. He helped me earlier.
<glitsj16> jokkaa: the window name isn't very reliable for a 'match' as it probably will change quite often, i'd try window class or application name
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: And he runs a mac too
<blumm> Spence|AWAY: its just a general question actually since i dont understand the structure of linux yet
<gaelfx> jeela: gotta tell you, I'm stumped
<blumm> Spence|AWAY: been using windows for 10y and changed few months ago to linux
<jeela> gaelfx: ok nevermind
<zetheroo> why can I not delete my panel?
<jeela> I will post it on ubuntuforum
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: You'll get used to it.
<gaelfx> jeela: sorry man
<Spence|AWAY> blumm: iampaul uses all 3 anyway.
<haptiK> whats the 3d moving box desktop shit called again
<Spence|AWAY> Beryl?
<Spence|AWAY> Compiz>?
<blumm> Spence|AWAY: ok thanks
<Spence|AWAY> *Compiz_Fusion?
<Beefeater> Anyone here using Guarddog? For some reason it's blocking the update-manager.
<jussi01> !ohmy | haptiK
<ubottu> haptiK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zetheroo> Flannel: would you have an idea of why I cannot delete my panel?
<Spence|AWAY> !offtopic | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jussi01> Spence|AWAY: ?
<Spence|AWAY> !ohmy | iampaul
<ubottu> iampaul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Spence|AWAY> Nothing.
<jussi01> !botabuse > Spence|AWAY
<ubottu> Spence|AWAY, please see my private message
<DistroJockey> Spence|AWAY, then stop
<iampaul> ubottu: I haven't said anything
<ubottu> iampaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iampaul> ubottu: Ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Flannel> zetheroo: why you can't delete it?
<gaelfx> iampaul: ubottu is a bot that was sicced on you by another
<obnauticus> I have a question. How exactly does Ubuntu linux act different than any other debian release modification?
<Spence|AWAY> DistroJockey: There's no need to stop when there's nothing in progress
<pugsly> if i have a webcam plugged in and i do dmesg command and see a constant stream of "Failed to query (1) UVC control 1" is that a driver problem?
<gaelfx> iampaul: don't sweat it
<zeno> hi, i have no sound (recurring problem) worked when first booted but not anymore
<iampaul> gaelfx: Ok thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: yes ... I right clcik on the panel and the delete panel option is greyed out
<gaelfx> np
<Flannel> zetheroo: No idea.  You could try resetting your panels
<zeno> !sound > zeno
<ubottu> zeno, please see my private message
<Flannel> !resetpanel | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<HomingHamster> why won't ubottu spit out the same results even if you query different things (apache and lamp)
<zeno> Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: ok .. when I have two panels up I can delete either one ... but once I delete on I cannot delete the other....
<DistroJockey> HomingHamster, does for me, just don't spam the bot
<HomingHamster> oh was that why?
<DistroJockey> yep
<ope> halllowww  ada yang adari indonesia g??
<zeno> libhal.c 1310 : invalid udi:  doesn't startwith '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/'.
<ope> halllowww  ada yang adari indonesia g??
<FloodBot1> ope: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ndlovu> can someone explain to me how fmask and dmask work in fstab? If I want all files that I create in the mounted filesystem to have permissions=770, what should the fmask value be?
<HomingHamster> lol, thanks DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> HomingHamster, np :)
<jamus> help - firefox gets stuck after like 30 sec of opening (brightness down and not responding) anyone has any idea how to fix this?
<db92> for some reason i cant install timidity, i get a E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) error. any clues? 8.04.1, oss for audio
<Flannel> !id | ope
<ubottu> ope: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<db92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27697/ is my complete error
<ope> ok
<ope> terima kasih
<patrik> Hi I was wondering how to set a global default for the lid close action. So that the system suspends when closing the lid, even when in gdm.
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: it seems like Ubuntu has made it impossible to delete all panels. ... why would they do that? ... I have no clue
<eramax> i have a problem that take much more processor usage when i see it in top command i saw i takes 180% how that and how to make it run in limited processor usage ;i used sudo nice -19 ___ and it also take the 180% of CPU
<DistroJockey> zetheroo, I think you will find the same with Gnome in general
<copyofjohan> how can compare two directories? (checksum)
<copyofjohan> I
<zetheroo> ﻿DistroJockey: a tad annoying  ...
<Myrtti> eramax: it's a bot
<eramax> any help
<DistroJockey> zetheroo, at times, yes I agree
<gaelfx> eramax: which verison of Ubuntu are you using?
<eramax> 8.04
<wols_> eramax: 180% CPU is unpossible
<eramax> it is by top command i saw it so much time
<DistroJockey> zetheroo, I guess you could try stopping the panel from loading at all :)
<eramax> the process name and the cpu usage
<gaelfx> eramax: what's the name of the process that's using most of the CPU?
<DistroJockey> zetheroo, not to sure how that will go though
<zetheroo> ﻿DistroJockey: from what I read its not possible.... :(
<Stormx2> Hi folks. Just partitioning my disk. I'ma need 3 partitions, and I was wondering how to do this, what with primary/extended/logical etc. Would it work with 3 primaries?
<patrik> copyofjohan: What about: ls -lR directory_name | md5sum
<k1gwb> What is the proper command/syntax to echo my sudo password to the sudo command all at once?  ie something like "sudo -p password ./script.sh"
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27698/ <--- what does this mean?
<k1gwb> echo PASSWORD | sudo -S ./icecast-darkice-start-script .I think I found it
<copyofjohan> patrik: so Ill get all md5sums for the directory-content. but the best way would be: give a program two directories and it tells whether they are identical or not.
<HymnToLife> Stormx2: yes it would, you can have up to four primary partitions
<Stormx2> HymnToLife, sure?
<spiniker_numb> hello
<patrik> k1gwb: Don't think you can do that with just adding a parameter. Check the manpage. Perhaps you could do something like "echo <password> > sudo -S
<HymnToLife> Stormx2: yes
<patrik> copyofjohan: You could write a BASH-script for that
<copyofjohan> patrik: I could but i cant...
<zuw> hi
<patrik> copyofjohan: But notice that this doesn't check the filecontents, only filesize. So the files could be different but have the same filesize and you wouldn't notice.
<spiniker_numb> i just switched to a 17inch lcd monitor how can i adjust my settings,im stuck with 1024x768
<orangejuice> ok, i have to go..thanks for your help
<spiniker_numb> i hace nvidia agp 5500 video card
<HymnToLife> copyofjohan: what was your original question ? I can't seem to find it
<patrik> copyofjohan: You could if you read: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/       :)
<copyofjohan> patrik: I recogniced just that
<pugsly> I have a webcam with the newest uvcvideo driver installed and I'm getting "uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 1" when i run dmesg.  there is an entry in /dev for video0.
<pugsly> is that a driver problem or something more nefarious?
<jokkaa> could anyone help me a bit, how can i see if devilspie is started on startup
<BonezAU> Hi, I uninstalled Firefox 3.01 because I was trying to roll back to 3.0. Now when I try to install the firefox meta package it says that there are unresolved dependencies and that firefox won't be  installed. help!!
<Stormx2> HymnToLife: Ta :)
<HymnToLife> BonezAU: pastebin the whole error message
<energy> help me how sound 5.1 driver c-media ? now?
<energy> help me how sound 5.1 driver c-media ? now?
<copyofjohan> HymnToLife: I have two huge directorys with many files and need to make sure that they are identical. Not just filenames and sizes but also filecontent.
<HymnToLife> !repeat | energy
<glitsj16> jokkaa: if you login, check with "pidof devilspie" from terminal, if it started it should return a process number
<ubottu> energy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Illuzionz1> Hello all, i have a question about 5.1 sound. i have a 5.1 sound card but ubuntu only plays on 2 speakers
<jokkaa> glitsj16, u sure have anserw to all my questions xD lol
<Illuzionz1> and my woofer
<BonezAU> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<glitsj16> jokkaa: devilspie is one thing i spent hours on heh
<BonezAU> HymnToLife, how am I going to do that without a web browser?
<jokkaa> glitsj16, well im starting to come up to 1 hour
<bazhang> BonezAU, pastebinit
<bazhang> !info pastebinit | BonezAU
<ubottu> bonezau: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Illuzionz1> Hello all, i have a question about 5.1 sound. i have a 5.1 sound card but ubuntu only plays on 2 speakers
<patrik> BonezAU: You could use the links browser
<BonezAU> HymnToLife, bazhang: it's hardly worth using pastebin. This is what Synaptic reports: firefox: Depends: firefox-3.0 but it is not going to be installed
<jokkaa> glitsj16, sure as hell is started.. but no reaction
<Illuzionz1> Can some1 help me with a sound problem?
<HymnToLife> copyofjohan: browse to fist directory,   md5sum * > sums.md5  copy sum.md5 into the other directory and do  md5sum -c sum.md5
<xnv> Anyone know a way to do a diff with a file on a remote computer?
<bazhang> BonezAU, how did you remove and what did it take with it
<HymnToLife> first*
<glitsj16> jokkaa: the rule isn't correct yet in that case i'm afraid
<DistroJockey> Illuzionz1, maybe take a look at   pavucontrol
<Illuzionz1> pavucontrol?
<Illuzionz1> What is that? im sorry but im new to ubuntu:p
<BonezAU> bazhang, I removed it with apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox-3.0 and it also took with it the firefox-gnome-support package
<DistroJockey> Illuzionz1, yeah, install it if you havn't got it
<glitsj16> Illuzionz1: try this for help if you haven't seen it already --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132
<copyofjohan> HymnToLife: I found another way: whats about "diff -rq"?
<BonezAU> bazhang, i wanted to purge the debs so that it re-downloaded 3.0 and not 3.0.1
<bazhang> BonezAU, what about trying to reinstall the support package
<Illuzionz1> Thnx DistroJockey  and glitsj16
<Illuzionz1> ill have a look
<BonezAU> bazhang, firefox-3.0-gnome-support: Depends: firefox-3.0 but it is not going to be installed
<HymnToLife> copyofjohan: I think it's gonna be much slower, diff is maily used for text files (or do you have text files?)
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, nice link, cheers :)
<copyofjohan> HymnToLife: no, but there is a problem with your way: md5sum * does not include subdirectories
<HymnToLife> oh, it has subdirs too
<copyofjohan> HymnToLife: yes
<HymnToLife> that's why you should be as precise as you can
<copyofjohan> HymnToLife: sorry for not mentioning this
<Illuzionz1> DistroJockey, i have installed pavucontrol as u suggested, but i only see Front left and Front Right
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, shame I only have 2 speakers :(
<patrik> copyofjohan: I do think you do need to script something for that
<glitsj16> DistroJockey: np, amazing how many pulseaudio gems are in the forums
<DistroJockey> Illuzionz1, yeah, go with the link glitsj16 mentioned.
<Illuzionz1> Ok i will, thnx
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, :)
<glitsj16> DistroJockey: christmas is around the bend .. i'm hoping for a new brain
<DistroJockey> glitsj16, never really looked, always just works for me :)
<copyofjohan> patrik: I will give diff -rq a chance. The directories have a size of more than 4G, so lets see how slow, slow is...
<Harde_> What's a good way to convert AVI -> WMV?
<bazhang> Harde_, the drm format? why do so?
<copyofjohan> patrik , HymnToLife: thanks for your time
<Harde_> bazhang: To publish it in my website, it only allows small files
<bazhang> Harde_, is this copyrighted stuff or your own material
<Harde_> Own
<bazhang> Harde_, then youtube
<djhash> Hi, I'm trying to compile sound drivers from source and I'm getting an error: C compiler cannot create executables. here is my config.log http://pastebin.com/f2d6b8da3
<ikonia> Harde_: mencoder
<ikonia> djhash: install build-essential package
<Harde_> bazhang: No, I want in in my website, no youtube
<djhash> ikonia: DOH!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> Harde_: you can link into it from youtuve
<bazhang> Harde_, then you can embed in your site
<DistroJockey> Harde_, Google gave me this as the first link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512965
<ikonia> Harde_: so the player is on your website, but the larger video is hosted extenrally
<eramax> i have a problem that i have a program that take whole my processor usage wgen i saw it from top command i saw it takes 180% from CPU ;and i used nice -19 command and no way i takes 180% how i can run it with limit cpu usage
<eramax> see that the output of top command http://paste.ubuntu.com/27702/
<oiaohm> What version linux kernel do you have there eramax
<copyofjohan> patrik , HymnToLife: I dont really know if it worked, but it seemes that that diff for two directories on two separate harddisks just took around two minutes.
<Harde_> DistroJockey: THANKS! That did it!
<DistroJockey> Harde_, you're welcome :)
<eramax> i did net change in kernel i use ubuntu 8.04
<Don64>  I upgraded yesterday to 8.04.  My cron job that was running fine in 7.10 & 7.04 no longer is working.  the cron entry is the following 00 15 * * * env DISPLAY=:0. zenity --warning --text "Take Your MEDS"; echo $?  the solution is to change the DISPLAY=:0.0
<GibbaTheHutt> eramax, multi cpu or core ?
<U7A6> Hi!
<eramax> no one cpu not core
<U7A6> I need a little help from a native English speaking person. Is there anyone here, who could help me?
<krupa^>  hey, im trying to get a page that suppose to give me a number , i want to go to this page and if its 1 then echo somthing... anyone can see whats worng?http://pastebin.ca/1073223
<staalej> anyone have wpa working on hardy with networkmanager and ipw2200 ?
<MatthewV> U7A6, just ask your question and find out :)
<Don64> DistroJockey: thanks again for your help yesterday
<DistroJockey> eramax, top is not that accurate as you can see. That command will probably use all it can get by default
<eramax> i saw  so much time process take than 100% not for this process only
<bazhang> U7A6, for #english or ubuntu support?
<marcules> hi
<DistroJockey> Don64, you are most welcome
<copyofjohan> patrik, HymnToLife: But Im quite sure that it didnt work. diff has quite small filesizelimits...
<U7A6> bazhang, both, but better english ;)
<oiaohm> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_24#head-16d608b6aba030fe15ba3bbc75655391ae98d707  << Fair Group Scheduling is a option if you have a 2.6.24 kernel or better eramax
<DistroJockey> Don64, sorry I have no idea about your current issue though
<Don64> DistroJockey: no problem
<bazhang> U7A6, ubuntu support here; #english support in that channel
<MatthewV> Don64, you had the funny screen / app / icons thingy yesterday didn't you?
<Don64> DistroJockey: i found the solution. thoght i'd post it
<eramax> ok ; but how i can limit it it effiect on performance and my computer shutdown everytime the processor be so much used
<Don64> MatthewV: yes
<JohnFlux2> Hey all
<krupa^> help?
<DistroJockey> Don64, cool, nice to share :)
<MatthewV> Don64, did you end up getting that sorted out then? I'm interested in what the actual issue was?
<moDumass> hey all, um, i cant get synaptic to do its thing properly anymore
<oiaohm> eramax: Fair Group Scheduling can block it from happening at all.
<BonezAU> how can I downgrade from Firefox 3.0.1 back to 3.0?
<oiaohm> eramax: it locks processes to what you allow.
<moDumass> I get this error whenever i try to updateW: Failed to fetch http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Don64> MatthewV: DistroJockey shared his xorg.conf file with me and it used a lower res.  it works great now
<moDumass> i think its the localhost error
<moDumass> which makes no senes
<Light-> moDumbass: you seem to have set Synaptic to use localhost as a proxy for some reason
<moDumass> sense
<MatthewV> Don64, oh ok... that's good to hear :)
<DistroJockey> BonezAU, why? 3.0.1 fixes a new security issue
<moDumass> Light- could be because i installed tor?
<Don64> MatthewV: maybe i was trying to use a res to high for the card i have
<Light-> moDumbass: almost definately
<JohnFlux2> is it possible to use the ubuntu CD to do a pxe netboot?
<Light-> moDumbass: tor is supposed to be forwarding traffic through port 4001
<Light-> moDumbass: is tor running?
<patrik> copyofjohan: I'm gonna write a script for you, brb
<DistroJockey> MatthewV, Don64 : basically just manually coded the xorg.conf to use a specific modeline
<eramax> any command i can use to limit or to give it low periorty but not nice command because i used it with parameter -19
<oiaohm> Nice is a old way of doing it eramax
<MatthewV> DistroJockey, Don64 great to hear that it's working now then... :D
<Light-> eramax: is setting the priority via the GUI out of the question?
<eramax> no
<eramax> but how
<oiaohm> The new Fair Group Scheduling bit was added to be able to block cpu overload events eramax
<Don64> Yes indeed!!!
<Light-> ok, fire up System Monitor, fine the process in the Processes tab, right click>change priority
<DistroJockey> MatthewV, new xorg.conf is nice and simple, except when it doesn't work :)
<oiaohm> I guess ubuntu does not have a good frount end for that yet.
<eramax> i am go to try System Monitor
 * JohnFlux2 is the System Monitor maintainer :-D
<Light-> O_O
<JohnFlux2> light: it's a pretty crappy program in kde3 though
<JohnFlux2> light: much nicer in kde4 :-D
<pugsly> I have a webcam with the newest uvcvideo driver installed and I'm getting "uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 1" when i run dmesg.  there is an entry in /dev for video0.
<Light-> JohnFlux2: bah who needs KDE :P
<copyofjohan> patrik: thanks, but I found my program: md5deep
<JohnFlux2> light :-)
<patrik> copyofjohan: aha, gotta check it out
<HymnToLife> <sarcasm> Light-: who needs a GUI anyway? </sarcasm>
<oiaohm> KDE 4 is still going threw its growing pains.
<Light-> lol HymnToLife
<matt____> I have a lightscribe drive that is very new, I was burning some cd labels yesterday, and it "got hot". Now it doesn't work. I was wondering if anyone perhaps knew a trick or two I could try, or if I should just dump it.
 * Light- doesnt know
<Light-> If you fried something in it, its probably easier to buy a new one
<Illuzionz> Any1 knows how to add Gmail Notify to session manager? dont know the command lind
<Illuzionz> line*
<Light-> matt____ or take it back and request a refund under warranty
<Aadith> hi
<matt____> Light-: I'd love to, but I belive that A)It is about 2 months old or more, way over the Circuit City deadline. I may have misplaced the receit. What a weird word :( But I supposed that's all I can do, so I'll look for it good. I usually don't keep them things after 2 months.
<Aadith> can someone tell me about wubi?
<Illuzionz> Any1 knows how to add Gmail Notify to session manager? dont know the command line
<moDumass> hmm, /etc/apt/sources.list doesnt have http_proxy and/or the ftp_proxy enviromental variables
<moDumass> could this be my problemn
<randomn00b> Is it possible to start the terminal from the livedvd, without first having to "try ubuntu" - my problem is that each time I run windows, it rewrites the mbr and I have to fix this from a livedvd
<copyofjohan> patrik: when I say thanks, I mean: thank you very much. writing a bash-script for my problem is a supporteffort I only expect from a paid supportsite.
<MatthewV> !wubi | Aadith
<ubottu> Aadith: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cet> Illuzionz: edit the gnome menu, browse to gmail notify, doubleclick on it, and you'll have your command line.. :)
<MatthewV> Aadith, that help at all? :)
<Illuzionz> thnx cet
<Illuzionz> gmail-notify is the line :D, thxn
<Aadith> so what i get out of wubi is not the real ubuntu os? is it jsut a kind of simulator?
<patrik> copyofjohan: np, that's one of the ways I can pay back to the community for using their free software.
<cet> illuzionz: No problem.. :)
<MatthewV> Aadith, no i believe it is still a full ubuntu install - although it does miss the suspend and hibernation features - it is just made to run off the windows partition and uninstallable like a normal windows app
<copyofjohan> patrik: nice
<Sheepy> can sum1 help me, i have downloaded the .ISO of ubuntu and have nero installed what option do i chose to burn the .iso?
<Light-> "burn iso to disc"?
<randomn00b> Any way to run a terminal/console from the livedvd without having to load ubuntu? I want to fix the grub menu
<Aadith> i have installed ubuntu using wubi...so i do not have a seperate partition for ubuntu..how can i access files that i created using windows?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> can anyone tell me y i cant get past level 2 in alien areana when it loads level 3 it kicks me straight out of the game ... and wounderfull ubuntu doesnt tell me what kicked me out or y ... does anyone know y ?
<oiaohm> wubi creates a partition as a file on your ntfs. or what ever file system you widnwos is using.
<copyofjohan> patrik: another cool way I found is: "find . -type f -exec md5sum  {} \;", right?
<Light-> DroP-:run it in a terminal and see what errors get outputted
<JohnFlux2> if I hard poweroff the machine, ubuntu wants to spend ages fscking the drive
<oiaohm> Ubuntu can still mount that drive Aadith
<JohnFlux2> I thought the point of ext3 was that you didn't need to do that?
<Aadith> could you please tell me how exactly do i do that? never mind...i am totally new to this linux thing
<Light-> JohnFlux2: if you unmount the drive correctly, you wont need to do that
<pugsly> I have a webcam with the newest uvcvideo driver installed and I'm getting "uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 1" when i run dmesg.  there is an entry in /dev for video0.  i'm not sure if it's a driver or a different problem...
<JohnFlux2> Light-: right, but i'm not.  i'm powering off the machine suddenly
<Light-> Aadith: Pop in your ubuntu cd, choose the option to install with wubi
<neeto> My sound, after leaving my computer on for a while, stops working, I've restarted ALSA and modprobe snd-CA0106'ed but it doesn't seem to turn the sound back on. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Light-> JohnFlux2: ...why?
<JohnFlux2> Light-: i develop kernel drivers so sometimes the kernel crashes :-)
<Light-> JohnFlux2: oh I see
<Aadith> i do not have an ubuntu cd...i downloaded wubi from the internet
<Light-> well, you're way more advanced then I am :P
<MatthewV> Aadith, http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php may answer some questions, but basically, your ubuntu install is stored in a file (c:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk) it might be easier to copy files while within ubuntu to your windows install
<Light-> Aadith: "
<Light-> No need to burn a CD. Just run the installer, enter a password for the new account, and click "Install", go grab a coffee, and when you are back, Ubuntu will be ready for you."
<JohnFlux2> Light-: nah, i have only small specific knowledge
<gronne> how does it work? The new linux kernel was released 3 days ago 2.6.26... Will there come an update or do we have to wait for 8.10 to be released?
<JohnFlux2> Light-: I'm trying to work out why it has to do a fsck when I thought the point of ext3 was that you didn't need to
<Light-> JohnFlux2: well as far as I know theres no way around it (perhaps theres a way to disable filesystem checking) because if something isnt cleanly unmounted, it requires a check
<Oli``> Evolution is really unstable. I've tried running it from a terminal window but it doesn't say anything but "Segmentation fault" before quitting. Any ideas?
<Aadith> Light...i am done with my ubuntu installation through wubi...i need to access from windows files from ubuntu
<JohnFlux2> light-: hum.  I thought with ext3 it could just look at the journal and check those files
<Light-> JohnFlux2: maybe, but it doesnt appear to by default. I dont know much about this im afraid
<neeto> ﻿My sound, after leaving my computer on for a while, stops working, I've restarted ALSA and modprobe snd-CA0106'ed but it doesn't seem to turn the sound back on. Anyone have any suggestions?
<BonezAU> how can I downgrade from Firefox 3.0.1 back to 3.0?
<JohnFlux2> light thanks
<Aadith> Light- ...i am done with my ubuntu installation through wubi...i need to access from windows files from ubuntu
<Light-> Aadith: oh, lol
<Light-> Aadith: are you in ubuntu now?
<wols_> Aadith: not really doable with wubi afaik
<Aadith> yes Light-
<Light-> wols_, oh it isnt? cant it mount the windows drive like it normally would if windows was on another partition?
<epoxxy> Is it possible to add a custom resolution in ubuntu? I want to test a specific resolution where i can get black borders above, and under.
<wols_> if you put each OS on its own partition, fs-driver.org can do it for ext3, but it can't mount files which is what your wubi ubuntu install is for windows
<Light-> Aadith: looks like you'll have to install ubuntu on its own partition
<wols_> Light-: clarify what you want then. "i need to access from windows files from ubuntu" is nonsense
<oiaohm> wubi ubuntu running cna mount the windows partitions.
<wols_> yes, but windows can't mount ubuntu wubi partitions then
<Aadith> oh Light- thats so sad
<Light-> wols_: Aadith is the one who wants to access windows files from ubuntu, not me
<oiaohm> So from ubuntu yes.  Most ubuntu need ntfs3g added it write.
<wols_> !ntfs-3g | Aadith
<ubottu> Aadith: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gronne> will the new kernel be automatically updated?
<Light-> wait so it is possible now? o_O
 * Light- hasnt used wubi
<Aadith> wols_ does ntfs-3g work with ubuntu installed on windows partition through wubi as well?
<oiaohm> wubi is just ubuntu running on a loop back file.
<wols_> sure
<Light-> Aadith: in your "Places" menu, do you see the windows drive listed?
<oiaohm> Can cause some fun changing its mount type from ro.
<Aadith> but i tried ad failed wols_
<wols_> Aadith: fdisk -l
<wols_> sudo fdisk -l
<wols_> Aadith: just cause you can't do it doesn't mean it's not possible
<oiaohm> initrd alteration from memory for the one drive where the loop back is.
<oiaohm> So the ntfs drive  is mounted right from the get go.
<neeto> ﻿My sound, after leaving my computer on for a while, stops working, I've restarted ALSA and modprobe snd-CA0106'ed but it doesn't seem to turn the sound back on. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Light-> neeto: try restarting pulse?
<Aadith> well wols_ i didnt mean that...i was windering why its behaviour is inconsistent across environments
<opt1k> i got real trouble, yesterday my keyboard went crazy, every button works fine until i actually log on, then the numbad buttons stop working (/*+-...)
<opt1k> how to fix that?
<Light-> opt1k: is it possible you somehow changed your keyboard layout?
<opt1k> oh yeah.. when i press n hold for example 1 on my numpad my mouse pointer moves
<opt1k> Light- don't think so, i haven't messed with kbd layout since i installed ubuntu
<Stormx2> Hi guys. New machine I'm building is a dual core 64 bit intel system, 6GB RAM. Do I need a swap partition, and if so, how big should it be?
<taso> hey guys, my bold is adding to much of a buffer between my spaces
<Light-> Stormx2: Better make one to be safe. My 4GB ram system has a 2GB swap and its never come close to being full
<taso> how can I tweak the bold on my ubuntu ?
<moDumass> hey all, i installed tor, and now i cant update with synaptic, any ideas on how to get this fixed?
<moDumass> im using anon-proxy too
<moDumass> any help would be really awesome, thanks.
<Light-> Stormx2: The old rule was make swap double the size of your RAM but with RAM being in such large amounts these days...
<Stormx2> Light-, yeah, I know the old rule
<taso> how can I tweak the bold on my ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> But 12GB of swap seemed insane
<taso> there are to many spaces
<Light-> yeah I agree
<opt1k> Light->obviously i somehow turned on the "control pointer with keyboard"
<verboz> hi all
<verboz> i've hp dv900
<verboz> dv9000
<DistroJockey> Stormx2, if you wish to suspend or hibernate then you need 6GB swap
<oiaohm> Linux most users 1 gb is enough.
<oiaohm> Unless you want to use suspend or hibernate.
<oiaohm> Then ram size + 1 gb is enough.
<bartmon> hi. which group must a user be in to be able to use sudo
<Starnestommy> bartmon: admin
<oiaohm> Linux is not like windows on swapspace requirement.
<danbhfive> Stormx2: I think it all depends on your needs.  I have 2g ram, and I have only used swap twice, ever.  Both were because of memory related crashes  : P
<verboz> and have pb with sound, when using earpiece i can heart from earpiece and my laptop
<kaddy> hey y'all
<Light-> opt1k: do you know where you enabled the option? perhaps you coudl navigate back there with the keyboard to disable it
<oiaohm> Ie Linux programs cannot shove stack loads of stuff straight to swap.
<bartmon> Starnestommy: Thanks!
<oiaohm> A evil feature of windows that has pusshed swap usage threw the roof on windows.
<opt1k> Light-: no clue on that, all i know i was workin in blender yesterday night and when i closed it my keypad went ballistics
<Light-> opt1k: sorry I dont know where the option is.
<Light-> anyone else know?
<opt1k> maybe blender shares some shortcuts with ubuntu
<opt1k> Light-: I solved the problem now
<oiaohm> blender has short cuts everywhere.
<opt1k> goin 2 eat now.. :D cya!
<oiaohm> Some times safer to run blender wm less.
<opt1k> tx
<DistroJockey> oiaohm, that's a nice tip
<shanyi> hello
<RyanVanDiemen> hi shanyi\
<shanyi> i need some help
<unop> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shanyi> :)
<shanyi> so under hardy heron and audacious i want to creat an on screen display
<shanyi> when the track is changed, i'd see a blue box in the middle o the screen for seconds, with the current track
<shanyi> title and artist, could everybody help me?
<Light-> shanyi: I think thats an audacious question and not an ubuntu question
<shanyi> you're right, but there isn't audacious channel, and when it is, it's empty :S
<pugsly> I have a webcam with the newest uvcvideo driver installed and I'm getting "uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 1" when i run dmesg.  there is an entry in /dev for video0.  i'm not sure if it's a driver or a different problem...
<w00t> shanyi, audacious' channel is somewhere else :)
<shanyi> :)
<w00t> shanyi, irc.atheme.org #audacious
<Johnny> how do i make it so compiz windows will stay below the panel when its on top
<shanyi> thx
<Johnny> the windows keep going underneath it
<shanyi> bye
<Johnny> anyone?
<Johnny> its irritating having to keep hiding the panel to close a window
<Light-> Johnny: try the compiz fusion channel
<Johnny> they're never any help
<peaces> Johhny, you can move a window by holding ALT and dragging
<pmpaco> hello@all
<Johnny> ok that helps peaces
<Johnny> thank you much
<peaces> no problem. :)
<pmpaco> Ubuntu 8.04 won't start with connected USB keyboard
<Johnny> you wouldnt happen to know how to get awn started would you?
<Johnny> it was working yesterday but now its not
<kevinO> no he means his windows keep going under his panel bar
<peaces> I have never use awn
<Johnny> does anyone know?
 * Light- doesnt, sorry
<ZOJO`> http://www.hackthat.net/df/ddos/33856/index.html
<DistroJockey> Johnny,  Applications - Accessories - Avant Window Navigator
<pmpaco> Ubuntu 8.04 won't start with connected USB keyboard. Any solutions?
<BMS> how do i install falsh player in ubuntu
<BMS> its in some tar.gz folder
<Light-> pmpaco: so it starts when you disconnect the keyboard?
<BMS> its not an exe
<pmpaco> Light, yes.
<unop> BMS, why don't you install flash from the repositories?
<jarid> how do i extract a bie file on this linux
<Light-> pmpaco: define "wont start". do you get to the login screen at all?
<peaces> BMS: visit a website that uses flash, and firefox will ask you to install it. follow the instructions
<unop> BMS,  just install the flashplugin-nonfree package from within synaptic
<unop> peaces, that only installs flash for the current user tho
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hello guys.. anyone has anyclue how to put Realtek RTL8187B Internal USD (recognises as RTL8187B on Ubuntu) to work ?
<BMS> i did and it did not install
<kevinO> johnny i would go ahead and try to rule oyut compiz... go to system>preferences>appearence, and on the visual tab turn it off, see if that helps
<pmpaco> Light, after Grub the boot stops.
<jarid> how do i extract a bie file on this linux
<kevinO> rule out*
<pmpaco> Light, black screen
<unop> !flash | BMS
<ubottu> BMS: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Johnny> k kevinO that worked thanks
<Light-> pmpaco: what happens if you plug in the keyboard after it starts?
<Johnny> how do i change its icons
<Johnny> its using what looks like human and im using oxygen white refit
<pmpaco> Light, it works perfect. I check different USB ports. No success
<jarid> how do i extract a bie file on this linux??????????????
<kevinO> Johnny, turning off effects took care of the problem?
<Light-> pmpaco: any other usb devices plugged in at boot?
<kevinO> jarid, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DistroJockey> jarid, never heard of a .bie file
<jarid> ubuntu
<Johnny> yea its working now i turned it on then killed it and turned it back on
<kevinO> i assume he means .bin
<Stormx2> Uhg. Is it possible for ubuntu to use hardware RAID in the installer?
<Stormx2> (btw, the !raid factoid goes to a dead link)
<pmpaco> Light, only the mouse. But others without power
<Light-> Stormx2: wouldnt hardware raid mean that the raid array appears as one normal drive to the system?
<DistroJockey> kevinO, well, if he can't spell, it's not surprising he can extract
<Light-> pmpaco: sorry, not sure whats going on there
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hello guys.. anyone has any clue on how to put Realtek RTL8187B Internal USD (recognises as RTL8187B on Ubuntu) to work ? - I alreday tried via ndiswrapper and some mod drivers.. but I couldn't conect via WPA Auth
<Stormx2> Light-, i know, but ubuntu sees it as as two.
<jarid> its a fucking bie file not bin
<pmpaco> Light, the problem emerges only with my new keyboard. Apple Alu.
<Stormx2> Light-, the windows vista installer only sees one tho.
<sebrock> I need help to let the user seb execute a few sudo commands without beeing asked for password... I cant get it to work when editiing sudoers file
<DistroJockey> jarid, ok, sorry
<kevinO> jarid, why do you want to extract a bin file?
<jarid> z0.
<kevinO> jarid oh i see
<jarid> trying to make a bootable disk
<kevinO> .bie
<Light-> Stormx2: I use a software raid array for storage, and have my ubuntu on a single drive, so I dunno
<kevinO> never heard of it :/
<DistroJockey> me either
<Light-> pmpaco: probably a bug in your usb driver
<BMS> i cant even run any exe
<flush> yo i have a western digital drive that is screwed on some places, what prog can i use to scan it and make sure it wont try to write on the bad places anymore ??
<BMS> how do i open mirc.exe
<pmpaco> Light, it must be a failure in the firmware of the keyboard. Sad but true. Thank you, bye
<BMS> on ubuntu
<DistroJockey> BMS, try WINE
<Light-> BMS: are you trolling?
<DistroJockey> !wine | BMS
<ubottu> BMS: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<peaces> BMS: you cannot run windows executables on linux; you must get a version complied for linux
<Light-> BMS: use xchat
<peaces> without wine.
<Johnny> how do i change awns icon?
<flush> hey with what can i scan a bad hard drive
<BMS> xchat is it like mirc
<Light-> flush: what filesystem does the bad hard drive use?
<DistroJockey> flush, testdisk and photorec
<flush> ext3
<Light-> BMS: yes its a graphical IRC client
<Johnny> its better BMS
<Stormx2> Light-, screw it, I'll just have two media partitions.
<kevinO> Johnny, what is awns/
<unop> sebrock, have you verified that you are using the right syntax in the sudoers file?  if you are not sure, see the sudoers manpage
<peaces> avant window manager
<Johnny> toolbar applet thing kevinO not quite sure just got it working
<Light-> flush: try the ext3 filesystem checking tools (I cant remember the names offhand, try google)
<DistroJockey> flush, my suggestion may be more for FAT/NTFS
<flush> i only use ext3
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone? RTL8187B Wireless Internal USB with WPA auth not working =/
<flush> Light- thx ill hae a look
<DistroJockey> flush, but testdisk will try and guess/rebuild partition tables
<LaNCeloT_RW> i've already tried different versions of drivers tried via ndiswrapper and nothing =/
<LaNCeloT_RW> I can see the wireless networks listed click to conect it asks for WPA pass but doesn't connect =/
<Light-> you did type in the pass, right?
<Tetof> Hi. Ich würde gerne mein Home Laufwerk verschlüsseln. Die Entschlüsselung bzw. pw abfrage sollte beim einloggen via gdm erfolgen, allerdings noch bevor Gnome gestartet wird, damit sämtliche Einstellungen dann bereits entschlüsselt vor liegen. Wie könnte ich so etwas realisieren?
<Light-> Tetof: this is english
<Tetof> oh sorry.
<unop> LaNCeloT_RW, have you tried this?  http://danmarner.blogspot.com/2008/01/rtl8187b-linux-native-driver-works-on.html
<unop> !de | Tetof
<ubottu> Tetof: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tobago> trying to grep "hpricot" in all files in this folder and its subfolders: "grep -Rni hpricot ." is that correctly?
<LaNCeloT_RW> unop, I'm not sure.. already tried 10000 ways... but I will try this one again
<Tetof> I like to encrypt my home directory. The decryption should be done with the gdm login and before starting gnome. How could i do that?
<unop> LaNCeloT_RW, this tries to use a native driver - not a windows one via ndsiwrapper
<flush>  DistroJockey the partition table is not fucked
<LaNCeloT_RW> unop, thanks. I will check this... I'm almost sure I tried this one and after attempting to connect my pc crashed, But i'll try it again
<DistroJockey> flush, language!
<flush> its "badblocks" i was looking for
<flush> sorry sorry
<Light-> tobago: ls -R | grep hpricot
<unop> tobago, grep -inRH hpricot /path/to/folder
<Johnny> anyone good with avant?
<racquad> hy guys. I'm in trouble with FF3. I'm getting too much seg fault on it. I suspect that some extension is causing it. Do you know how can I find out that?
<Light-> racquad: disable your extensions one by one and see if it segfaults
<tobago> unop, so i did: "grep -inRH ." but does it take longer than "ls -R | grep hpricot" as Light- advised?
<tobago> why does take longer ... ?
<arcimboldo_> What's that thing about an important security update that come from an unauthorized source?
<unop> tobago, what Light- suggested does not do what you want
<racquad> Light-: I thought about that. But I also thought that will be easier if I could get any dump from FF
<arcimboldo_> Should I install it?
<Light-> racquad: or try running it through a terminal and see if it says anything useful
<tobago> unop, ah. o.k.
<LaNCeloT_RW> unop, thanks again.. I'll try it now... maybe I'll be back here from my Ubuntu LOL
<racquad> Light-: nothing. just "Segmentation Fault". Nothing else
<Vlad> hey all
<Light-> racquad: hmm.. dunno sorry, id just trial-and-error disable extensions
<racquad> Light-: thank you, anyway
<Antaga> Yop!
<unop> racquad,  you could use strace on firefox.   strace $(which firefox)
<seagullman> what is that website where you can download install packages? debs or something?
<unop> seagullman, use synaptic or apt-get -- they do it automatically for you
<seagullman> unop, i know but i want something thats not there
<icqnumber> is there a way to stop keyring to ask me for password to open evolution, i am the only user of my home box, and it is (a bit) boring...
<DistroJockey> seagullman, http://www.getdeb.net/
<seagullman> DistroJockey, ahh thanks
<Myrtti> seagullman: exactly what do you want that's not there?
<DistroJockey> seagullman, np, but as unop said :)
<seagullman> Myrtti, banshee 1.0
<seagullman> Myrtti, only 0.3 or something was in synaptic
<Johnny> how do make awn start on startup?
<haptiK> init.d WIN
<seagullman> i wanna put videos on my ipod, if anyone can suggest something better than banshee i'd appreciate it
<haptiK> seagullman: do you still breastfeed?
<unop> seagullman, gtkpod
<unop> haptiK, if you can help, do help - otherwise just watch, no need for antagonism
<molgrum> when will wine 1.1.0 show up in hardy?
<icqnumber> is there a way to stop keyring  ask me for password to open evolution, i am the only user of my home box, and it is (a bit) boring...
<Light-> molgrum: dont bother, use the official wine debs from the wine site, they work great
<molgrum> alright
<icqnumber> molgrum, i quess there will not be
<BlackH007> molgrum: i already have wine 1.1.0 in hardy...just have to add their repositories
<seagullman> unop, thanks
<BlackH007> molgrum: didn't observe any difference though between default version that comes with hardy and 1.1.0
<molgrum> hmm i see
<icqnumber> molgrum, i am using wine-1.1.1
<molgrum> BlackH007: what is the repository address?
<seagullman> haptiK, yeah, its the only way. you know i just hate having to chew food and that
<BlackH007> molgrum, not sure...check from the wine site
<icqnumber> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<molgrum> ah nm
<molgrum> found it
<Carpe|Diem> I am using ubuntu 7.10 livecd at the moment. i have plugged in my portable harddrive and i have delete 30gb from it...but the there is no free space after i have deleted it...What did i do? Can a livecd not delete files?
<BlackH007> ﻿is there a way to change the location where windows open? now every window opens with its title bar under the top panel and for *every( window that opens I have to right-click on the taskbar button, select move, and move the window from under my top panel
<DistroJockey> BlackH007, you've got some window manager bug there, but you may be able to move windows by holding down  Alt ang dragging the window until you find a solution
<BlackH007> DistroJockey: thanks, that saves a few clicks for every window at least
<DistroJockey> BlackH007, aye
<BlackH007> i still would like to solve it, but i have no idea where to start. (Hardy + Gnome + Compiz here)
<tillux3> heya. is there by chance any bugfix/workaround/whatsoever to get the m-audio delta audiophile 2496 (ice1712) working with or without pluseaudio? the only thing I can do is listening to music via ALSA, the whole sound apps (JACK, LinuxSampler/QSampler etc.) do not work for me... I know that there are several entries in launchpad...
<DistroJockey> BlackH007, it's probably some window placement glitch (maybe fixable using ccsm)
<[swe]RiP> Hello!
<[swe]RiP> i have a samba problem??
<[swe]RiP> anyone ?
<hero100era> ?
<DistroJockey> !ask | [swe]RiP
<ubottu> [swe]RiP: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[swe]RiP> Sorry
<haptiK> try #samba
<BlackH007> DistroJockey: thanks, i'll look into ccsm
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | BlackH007
<ubottu> BlackH007: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<[swe]RiP> My windows computers / Xbox media center canot find this computer
<[swe]RiP> #samba
<haptiK> [swe]RiP: that has nothing to do with ubuntu the ppl in #samba are more in tune with your issues
<DistroJockey> BlackH007, there are some window placement options, but it may be something else. Good luck
<ubuntu> hi where should i go for some help with my xorg.conf file?
<DistroJockey> ubuntu, here is a good start :)
<DistroJockey> ubuntu, just describe the issue as best you can
<AMorozov> Hello!
<eth01> hi
<ubuntu> cool, im trying to work out what resolution to set my box up at, let alone how to change it. im using an evesham v32emro (32 inch widescreen) as a screen, and although the spec suggests 1366/768, that is clearly not right (stretched too tall)
<Xsss4hell> Hi
<haptiK> Zdravstvuj!
<AMorozov> Where can I find .jigdos for 8.04.1 desktop DVD, if they exist?
<[swe]RiP> No answer in samba
<DistroJockey> ubuntu, sounds like a bad res for a 32" screen to me (but I don't have one, so not sure)
<sinan> how can i convert an SVG file into JPG/PDF, without using a GUI application?
<ubuntu> distrojockey, what would you suggest? 1024x768 stretched horizontally. a spec for my screen is here (http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=5430&page=2) and it gives that res (which is clearly wrong)
<DistroJockey> ubuntu, 1400x900 would be closer
<ubuntu> aah that looks familiar
<haptiK> sinan: by writing a script in anyone of the major languages that has libraries to do it
<ubuntu> distrojockey, how can i enable that for my screen resolution selection
<icqnumber> is there a way to stop keyring  ask me for password to open evolution, i am the only user of my home box, and it is (a bit) boring...
<AMorozov> sinan: well, ImageMagick *seems* to have support for SVGs.
<DistroJockey> ubuntu,  System - Preferences - Screen Resolution  ?
<icqnumber> i am using auto log in is there a way to open this keyring at booting?
<AMorozov> sinan: at least they receive bugreports on that subject :-)
<ubuntu> distrojockey, its not an option there
<BlackH007> DistroJockey: you're my here....changing the window placement options seems to have worked, yay \o/
<BlackH007> *hero
<AMorozov> sinan: http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6305
<DistroJockey> ubuntu, *nods* not surprised
<DistroJockey> BlackH007, sweet :)
<Johnny> how do i make awn the full length of the screen
<sinan> AMorozov: thanks :) checking ...
<rhodes3> hello
<yulim> can anyone help..how to connect pclinuxos to novell server?
<rhodes3> I am trying to get athros and ubuntu to work of course
<rhodes3> I see no tower
<DistroJockey> ubuntu, You will have to modify your   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   file probably
<rhodes3> I have ndis
<DistroJockey> !fixres | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu> distrojockey, how should i go about that - ive looked around and i cant find clear tutorials
<rhodes3> I see driver
<twistedr> has anyone run ubuntu on an asus P5NE SLI?
<DistroJockey> ubuntu, seen the one above^ ?
<mikea> hi, how to install and configure svn on the remote host??
<twistedr> i am unable to even boot using th elive CD
<LaNCeloT-RW> unop, man, I tried but I got this error just after "sudo ./makedrv"  ->>> ERROR:  >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27721/
<rhodes3> henry@henry-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<rhodes3> lo        no wireless extensions.
<rhodes3> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<rhodes3> henry@henry-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> rhodes3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wigren> how do i edit what locations show up in the "Places" menu?
<fyrestrtr> wigren: gconf-editor
<LaNCeloT-RW> unop, maybe it's missing GCC?? g++ ??
<Pici> wigren: Add/remove things from nautilus's bookmarks
<fyrestrtr> yulim: you are looking for a Novell Netware client?
<DistroJockey> wigren, If you just want to add to it, you can drag a folder to the list of places in Nautilus
<flush> what you do with a hard drive that fails smart check
<rhodes3> henry@henry-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<rhodes3> [sudo] password for henry:
<rhodes3>   *-network UNCLAIMED
<rhodes3>        description: Ethernet controller
<rhodes3>        product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<FloodBot1> rhodes3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhodes3>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<flush> can it be repaired or its dead
<haptiK> oh ffs.
<fyrestrtr> rhodes3: stop flooding the channel.
<wigren> DistroJockey, i want to remove one that i dont need there
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | rhodes3
<ubottu> rhodes3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fyrestrtr> flush: depends -- maybe the smart controller is not fully supported and it just going bonkers.
<DistroJockey> wigren, ahh, not tried that :)
<fwaokda> if an application seems to be stuck how do i kill it?
<rhodes3> try
<flush> fyrestrtr this wd drive is like 10 years old
<fyrestrtr> flush: but I would backup just in case. We had situations were the smart controller was yelling about EOL on a brand new disk, and it ended up being a chipset support problem.
<flush> i think its working, but now it really fails smart check
<haptiK> fwaokda: well you could find its PID and use kill -9 PID
<LaNCeloT-RW> anyone got RTL8187B Working on Ubuntu 8.04 ??
<fyrestrtr> flush: I refer you to my backup statement :)
<AMorozov> Gentlemen, please suggest where  I can download jigdo(s) for Hardy's DVD(s)
<flush> ya
<rhodes3> I cant get this freaking thing to work
<fwaokda> haptiK, idk how to do all that :(
<Soul_Sample> how can i set up devilspie so taht the rules load before the terminals i customized... when the system starts i get two regular terminals. i believe that's because they load before the rules
<AMorozov> .. and ladies of course if any.
<haptiK> fwaokda: can you open a terminal window?
<Myrtti> AMorozov: thanks
<rhodes3> I dont have a tower icon in my network config
<fyrestrtr> AMorozov: not sure they exist tbh.
<fwaokda> haptiK, yup
<AMorozov> :-)
<rhodes3> I hve device present in ndis diolog
<unop> LaNCeloT-RW, i'm not sure what is .. maybe you should check to see if you have the build-essential package installed
<haptiK> fwaokda: open a terminal window and run ps aux find the application and the number associated to it.. write it down then type kill -9 <the number you wrote down>
<LaNCeloT-RW> unop, probably not.. I will have to conect my pc direct to the router... (damn) and then install the build-essential
<sebrock> omg nothing I do gets my sudoers file work right
<sebrock> please help
<fyrestrtr> fwaokda: alt+F2, type xkill -- then left click once on the window of the application.
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: how are you editing it?
<Soul_Sample> how can i make sure that the devilspie rules load before the windows that need customizing?
<haptiK> fyrestrtr: lol or do that .. i prefer my way it gets ppl more into using the shell
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, visudo
<rhodes3> hard ware present is prescnet
<rhodes3> but no tower
<LaNCeloT-RW> unop, is there a way to download all the packages and dependencies for build-essentials (automatically) via Windows... then put on a pen drive and install on Ubuntu ?
<AMorozov> fyrestrtr: ehmm, really? I'm looking at the page on *.ubuntu.com which suggests to save traffic, time and blah-blah and use jigdos instead of real ISO images and torrents :-)
<St-Lemur> Hi, I'm running 8.04 with an NVidia Geforce 6 graphics card. I can only get to limited graphics mode; when I try to switch to the full graphics mode I get a desktop bigger than the monitor.
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, I need my standard user to be able to do a few commands without password
<rhodes3> or wirless config in network
<rhodes3> dam
<rhodes3> dam
<rhodes3> crap
<FloodBot1> rhodes3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> rhodes3: stop
<maek> can anyone tell me why my fonts look crap under hardy heron and they looked perfect under Gusty ??
<Rowellen> Hi, I am trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10. Downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso. I followed the steps at the bottom of: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rhodes3> I am stupid
<Rowellen> but nothing happens
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: probably you need to install a proprietary nvidia driver
<sinan> AMorozov: it worked fine for my purpose, thanks a lot !
<rhodes3> what wirless card should I buy to replace wats in here
<AMorozov> sinan: yw.
<maek> Rowellen, you need the alternate iso
<Pelo> rhodes3, you need the alternate install cd to do an upgrade from the cd , or the dvd , not the live cd
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: I had one installed. Does it need reinstalling?
<Johnny> awn wont work
<Pelo> rhodes3, my bad that was for Rowellen
<Johnny> when i click on the icons
<rhodes3> lol
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: probably no. You should check in logs what's going on.
<Pelo> Johnny, cairo-docs works better
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: How do I do that?
<Johnny> how do i get it Pelo
<rhodes3> I wish I could get this wireless to sork
<Rowellen> crap sorry
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: userlogin ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/command1, /path/to/command2 etc
<Rowellen> thank you
<Pelo> Johnny,  I think it is in the repos but if not, google there is a .deb for it somewhere
<Webspot> St-Lemur: I've just discovered the same issue. Your graphics were working before, correct?
<unop> LaNCeloT-RW, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: well, you may look at /var/log/Xorg*.log
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, thats what I have
<sebrock> reboot needed?
<St-Lemur> Webspot: Yes, they were fine until last night, which was my first reboot in about 6 months.
<fyrestrtr> logout and login
<sebrock> ah
<DistroJockey> wigren, found a bug while trying to do what you want. But you should be able to remove it by right clicking on the Place in nautilus and deleting it
<Webspot> St-Lemur: If you select the old kernel in the bootloader you can get your graphics working.
<cemc> hi
<Pelo> anyone know of a full list of hardware supported throught the restricted driver manager ?
<Johnny> dammit none of the icons install work
<Webspot> St-Lemur: I guess there's a problem with a new update.
<cemc> is there a way to make the drawer applet not to animate the popups ?
<Johnny> they wont show up in the settings manager
<cemc> i want them to just appear/disappear, without that 'scrolling'
<St-Lemur> Webspot: Last time I upgraded my kernel I had to manually enable something...do I have to do that again? I don't remember what I did, I seem to recall something about Intel chipsets?
<Xsss4hell> Backspace button does not work in "screen". Can you help me fixing it??
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: I'm recalling that recent SuSEs have a nice installation procedure for such drivers. I really don't remember if Ubuntu has one.
<LaNCeloT-RW> unop, thanks. I'll check that
<Pelo> cemc, just right click on the drawer and check for a preference menu entry
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All, I need Intel536ep Source Code Driver, Please Help me
<rhodes3> I still have no wirless
<rhodes3> I logi in agin
<rhodes3> lol
<Webspot> St-Lemur: I don't believe so. I'm not that knowledgable though :)
<wigren> DistroJocky, i want to keep the directory, i just dont want it to be in the places menu. its not a big deal, just me being type-a. thanks for the help
<cemc> Pelo: there is a 'Properties', but there's nothing about this animation in there
<fyrestrtr> Mohammad[B]: try the intel site, they have source downloads available.
<Pelo> !wifi | rhodes3  review the proceedure
<ubottu> rhodes3  review the proceedure: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: you need to have a "kernel module" matching both Linux kernel and "User-space" graphics driver.
<cemc> Pelo: icon, size, background, and stuff. i was thinking about tweaking something in the config files, or something like that
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, still doesnt work
<Pelo> cemc, you can try and check in gconf-editor but no promisses
<sebrock> I even rebooted
<Johnny> is there a way to get killall to work with grep
<AMorozov> Unfortunately I don't have a "desktop ubuntu" under my fingers so I can't suggest more precisely.
<DistroJockey> wigren, you will keep the directory
<Johnny> killall -9 *$ | grep i * or something
<Mohammad[B]> fyrestrtr, tnx :)
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: how did you edit the file?
<Pelo> Johnny, try try sudo pkill progname
<DistroJockey> wigren, open nautilus
<Pici> Johnny: sudo isn't needed if your user owns the process
<Johnny> i cant see the full program name Pelo hence grep
<DistroJockey> wigren, you have a places menu on the left right?
<newb_> hi i'm having serious issues with i950GMA on hardy
<Johnny> i didnt say it did Pichu0102
<newb_> it freezes
<newb_> even after i upgrade to the latest kernel
<Soul_Sample> how to change priority for startup programs? i read that there used to be an option for that
<newb_> my gnome starts
<newb_> and FREEEEZES :(
<fyrestrtr> Soul_Sample: system startup, or your session startup?
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, visudo: sebastian       ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend, /sbin/reboot, /sbin/poweroff, /home/sebastian/myth_restart
<Pelo> Johnny, pkill should be able to grab a partial name , like  sudo pkill firef just killed firefox for me
<wigren> DistroJocky, I see what you mean now. i had removed the side pane. thanks that did it
<gausie> DistroJockey, this is ubuntu from before - i followed the instructions on that guide, and I now have correct HorizSync and VertRefresh values, but if I attempt to add my Modes line, it will only start in low-graphics mode
<Johnny> ok Pelo thanks
<LaNCeloT-RW> unop, I read the how to but I couldnt understand where to get the uri_list to download the packages  ?   O_o ?
<DistroJockey> wigren, cool :) You're welcome
<Soul_Sample> fyrestrtr: my session - for example skype and such. i'm trying to run 2 customized (by devilspie) terminals, but they seem to start before devilspie and avoid the rules i've set, so i have to run them manually every time
<DistroJockey> gausie, can you pastebin you  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file please?
<epifanio> hi
<gausie> DistroJockey, with or without changes?
<DistroJockey> gausie, the one you wish to end up using is best
<epifanio> do youu know if it is possible to install a package for ubuntu7.10 , on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<DistroJockey> gausie, the one that works best :)
<unop> LaNCeloT-RW, it's generated by the commands in step 1 and step 2
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, visudo: sebastian       ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend, /sbin/reboot, /sbin/poweroff, /home/sebastian/myth_restart
<gausie> DistroJockey, http://www.pastebin.ca/1073324 is what I want, and http://www.pastebin.ca/1073325 actually works
<sebrock> thats what I have
<LaNCeloT__RW> unop, let me see ..
<jokkaa> How can i see if compiz is running?
<fyrestrtr> Soul_Sample: I can't help you because I have never heard of devilspie or know of it, but to manage your session startup programs, its System > Preferences > Sessions in gnome.
<DistroJockey> gausie, k, looking
<unop> LaNCeloT-RW, then you'll need to copy it over to your windows machine using a flash drive or something
<gausie> DistroJockey, thanks :-):-)
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: if those programs are setuid root, then you'll need more than sudo to get them to run without password.
<_Brun0_> anyone can recomend a wireless card for my notebook (miniPCI) that will work "out of the box" in hardy heron? probably it will be Intel ones?
<rhodes3> pci@0000:04:00.0              network     AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express
<mendnwngs> woot!
<rhodes3> what now
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: I ran modprobe nvidia and nothing happened, is that good or bad?
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: try lsmod | grep nvidia :-)
<Soul_Sample> fyrestrtr: yes, but there's no priority option or anything like that. and devilspie is just a program that resizes\customizes programs based on the window title or type... and basically, i need it to load the rules before the custom terminals are created because otherwise they open up normally
<mendnwngs> Got it all working..  Just bought this laptop yesterday, finally got everything about right
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: It found something
<fyrestrtr> Soul_Sample: I know of a 'crude' way to do it, but that's only because I don't bother with that kind of stuff :) I'm sure someone knows the 'right' way.
<mendnwngs> had a hell of a time with my wireless
<mendnwngs> damn broadcom
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, ? what do I need to do then? chmod the commands?
<rhodes3> henry@henry-laptop:~$ lspci -v | grep Ethernet
<AMorozov> Ok. At least you have viable kernel module :-)
<rhodes3> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<rhodes3> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<rhodes3> henry@henry-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> rhodes3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: add yourself to the root group, that should fix that.
<rhodes3> henry@henry-laptop:~$ lspci -v | grep Ethernet 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02) henry@henry-laptop:~$
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27727/
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: now you may try to run 'X' from a console and see what happens
<fyrestrtr> rhodes3: please post that stuff to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, but will I also be able to do other root commands then?
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: Yes, I have smth similar
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: I'm in Gnome now, do I need to kill gdm first?
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: you should be able to, yet.
<rhodes3> thanks
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: probably.
<fyrestrtr> s/yet/yes
<Johnny> does anyone know a FREE phone reverse lookup
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: oh, stop
<unop> fyrestrtr, sebrock , adding yourself to the root group is not recommended
<sajuuk> hey guys is there a ubuntu program that unrars RAR files?
<fyrestrtr> Johnny: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebrock> fyrestrtr, sorry?
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: can you show me /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<fyrestrtr> unop: yes, true.
<sebrock> unop, I know thats why thought changing sudoers file would work
<AMorozov> sajuuk: 7z ?
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: One second....
<sajuuk> its a proper rar file
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: personally, I don't bother with sudoers at all :) But that's because I'm a rebel without a cause.
<sajuuk> like one for windows
<mendnwngs> rar should be rar, regardless of platform
<unop> sebrock, it ought to -- let's see your sudoers file.   use this command and give us the url it returns.   which pastebinit || sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit</etc/sudoers
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27729/
<AMorozov> sajuuk: try 7z
<DeeJay2> hi
<fyrestrtr> sebrock: are you getting any errors with your sudoers file?
<DistroJockey> gausie, try this after you make a backup of  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :  http://pastebin.com/d7a417e17
<AMorozov> sajuuk: it seems to have support for RARs too
<sajuuk> ok, how can i do that...?
<DeeJay2> I'm using  2.6.24-19-xen with restricted modules
<DeeJay2> I cannot load fglrx
<DeeJay2> is there a way to do it?
<sebrock> unop, fyrestrtr : http://www.pastebin.ca/1073334
<sebrock> no errors
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: well, you have only vesa device configured :-)
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: ...well, that would explain it. How do I configure NVidia, reinstall the driver?
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: so you have no chance to get a high resolution and reasonable performance :-)
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: oh, probably no.
<gausie> DistroJockey, will do
<mendnwngs> sajuuk: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: I'll paste my onw xorg.conf now, you may check it...
<flush> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it doesnt detect my network card.. first time ever a linux distro doesnt detect this.. wtf is wrong ?
<sajuuk> 8.04 is hardy?
<flush> yar
<mendnwngs> flush, whats the card?
<sajuuk> i manually did mine
<cemc> Pelo: i managed to stop the animation, but now the drawer popup appears on the upper left corner of the screen, when clicking on the drawer ;)
<flush> if i remember well its a amd chip
<fyrestrtr> flush: are you on a laptop?
<flush> negative
<unop> sebrock, what is your username?   echo $USER
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27730/
<flush> this is no onboard card its a pci one
<fyrestrtr> the *network* card is amd?
<sebrock> unop: sebastian
<flush> ya
<ce-ngangkang> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<newb_> can anyone help me? i use an intel 945GCCR motherboard with Pentium D 3.0G CPU and 1GB of Ram and an i950GMA. my GNOME session keeps crashing :( i always have to log into failsafe :(
<fyrestrtr> flush: well that's a new one for me lol
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: probably you don't need those TwinView settings
<newb_> i never had this issue with Gutsy :(
<fyrestrtr> newb_: are you using desktop effects?
<mendnwngs> Heh, me too.. didnt know AMD was in the wireless chipset market
<flush> now hell lspci doesnt list the card
<flush> hhhrmmmmm
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: as well as MetaModes, SecondMonitor* and other stuff that looks suspicious to you :-)
<unop> sebrock, see this http://www.pastebin.ca/1073338 # i've just made a small adjustment with spaces, try it out
<mendnwngs> yar, was gonna request lspci output, but guess not
<flush> how comes lspci doesnt list it
<filthpig> hi, um, when I tried to organize my pics with f-spot (about 4000 pics, told f-spot NOT to copy them to ~/photos), I got a message claiming I was out of space, and when I checked I saw that it had filled up my entire swap space.. Is it supposed to do this?
<flush> goes like this;
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: also TripleBuffer and AddARGBGLXVisuals may cause problems if used inappropriately, so it's safe to comment them out.
<mendnwngs> flush: did it list it before?
<sebrock> unop, what is the adjustment? cant see it? :D
<sebrock> spaces?
<sajuuk> how do i run 7z>
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: as well as "Composite" extension :-)
<flush> system is working for a loonnnggg time 24/7, now i boot when i moved appart it says "smart check failure lbahblah" so i change hard drive, install ubuntu heron and now surprise netcard aint present anymore
<AMorozov> sajuuk: you need to install it first :-)
<unop> sebrock, spaces before and after =
<yulim> can anyone help me how to connect ubuntu to novell server
<yulim> ???
<AMorozov> sajuuk: try to apt-cache search 7z :-)
<flush> mendnwngs of course it was
<sajuuk> mmk, tired sajuuk is tired
<mendnwngs> well, I dont know these things, I mean, I dont live with you
<mendnwngs> :)
<AMorozov> sajuuk: then you may try to run ``7z'' command-line utility
<unop> sebrock,  sebastian    ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend, /sbin/reboot, /sbin/poweroff, /home/sebastian/myth_restart
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: Right, I've edited xorg.conf. Restart X now?
<sebrock> unop, makes no changes
<Fandi> how to install tar file
<AMorozov> sajuuk: it has ARJ like interface (if anybody here remembers that wonderful archiver ;-))
<flush> mendnwngs do you agree that if card doesnt list in lspci its either dead or not plugged correctly
<unop> sebrock, out of curiosity, how are you trying to execute these commands?
<mendnwngs> not nessicarilly
<sajuuk> im too young to remember :)
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: first you need to pray :-)
<Rimdar_BB> Hey all, quick question. I'm installing Ubuntu for an older professor with a windows 95 laptop. This a gpod idea?
<St-Lemur> OK, brb
<sebrock> unop, will do many times on my frontend in the future
<unop> Fandi, a tar file is like a .zip file, it needs to be extracted
<mendnwngs> My whole USB busses were gone, untill a full reboot
<Rimdar_BB> or should I use a different distro?
<sajuuk> rimdar, only if the laptop can support it
<sebrock> And it gets executed via IR so I need it to work witout passwd etc.
<AMorozov> sajuuk: 7z --help would help. obviously :-)
<sajuuk> aha
<unop> sebrock, yes, i understand that -- but just how exactly are reboot, poweroff, etc called?
<dli_> Rimdar_BB, ram too small, hdd too small
<sajuuk> of course
<mendnwngs> flush: have you rebooted? (im a pretty newb linux user, myself)
<flush> mendnwngs k but was your usb's on a pci card or onboard
<dyah_cute_> nhj.o
<flush> mendnwngs hell yes i rebooted, i just freshly formatted it
<mendnwngs> flush: okay, okay...  Easy there turbo..
<gausie> DistroJockey, it hasnt not worked, but i cant enable 1400,900
<unop> sebrock, are they called from within a script? or at a command line?
<Fandi> to unop; give complete step to install because i new user
<flush> anyways.. ill try to boot 7.10 live cd just just to see
<sebrock> unop, via irexec and script
<Rimdar_BB> What would be suggested for installing for him?
<sebrock> the last one is the script
<unop> Fandi, tar xvf file.tar
<DistroJockey> gausie, :(
<sebrock> irexec is started by "sebastian"
<unop> sebrock, right, is the script calling poweroff via sudo ?
<St-Lemur> AMorozov: Apparent success. Thanks.
<gausie> DistroJockey, this used to be working!!! but then someone in the house deleted it for some reason
<mendnwngs> flush: it would help if you knew the chipset / model# of the card.. Immensely
<AMorozov> St-Lemur: Ok :-)
<sebrock> unop, damn.. Im stupid
<unop> sebrock, heh, no sudo?
<sebrock> yep
<unop> :)
<sebrock> sorry
<sebrock> :D
<belendax> I can't install packages with gdebi but I can install them with dpkg  . why ?!
<sebrock> unop, thanks for the help anyways
<mendnwngs> flush: Im no uber linux or hardware guy, but Im unaware that AMD ever made wireless chipsets
<unop> sebrock, yw
<flush> ya mendnwngs im just booting 7.10 to see if it would work and after im popping out the card
<AMorozov> It's wonderful to help ubunters to fix their ubuntus not even having one to boot :-)
<Fandi> unop, what next step
<newb_> fyrestrtr: yes
<newb_> fyrestrtr: i am using desktop effects
<newb_> and it worked perfectly under Gutsy
<panagiotis83> hi
<AMorozov> .. waiting for the answer where can I get a Hardy (jigdo) :-).
<newb_> why has it stopped working under hardy?
<mendnwngs> flush: I just spent 5 hours last night getting my laptop wireless card to function, so I feel your pain :)
<gigiark> re
<Fandi> unop, what next step
<mendnwngs> ...stupid broadcom
<unop> Fandi, I can't say for sure -- depends on what was in the .tar file
<DistroJockey> gausie, Sorry I can't help more (I need sleep) Ask here again stating all the info you have so far (video card, expected results, etc.) . Good luck.
<Michael88> hi guys :)
<flush> hehehe
<gausie> thankd
<AMorozov> I've even found google cached pages which show links to these jigdos but original mirrors don't have them already :-)
<unop> Fandi, it might have some source to build, it might have pictures or movies in it, it might have text files -- I can't say -- if you downloaded this file from a website, see if the site has instructions
<DistroJockey> gausie, you're welcome.
<DistroJockey> later
<sajuuk> ok i got 7z to work but it didnt like how the pictures were extracted, said unsupported extraction
<sajuuk> unsupported method
<mendnwngs> oof
<mendnwngs> double oof
<sdakak> All of a sudden pidgin can't connect to yahoo. connection refused.
<Michael88> ...i have a PC with openssh on it, i'm connecting remoty sometimes and i want to browse my files and folders from putty. is ther a program ?????
<Twigathy> WinSCP?
<newb_> fyrestrtr: ?
<Fandi> unop, thank, sorry i am indonesian that have bad english language
<mendnwngs> 'sup jasonago..  nice name :)  ('nother Jason here ;) )
<unop> !id | Fandi
<ubottu> Fandi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<AMorozov> bb
<jasonago> mendnwngs: hehehe...i always use jasonago on all of my username...
<newb_> help :(
<sdakak> awn or kiba people? Someone tested both?
<mendnwngs> okay, maybe im dumb, but is there any way to locally supress joins and parts msgs in konversation?
<wols_> mendnwngs: yes some clients can
<wols_>  /ignore -joins or so in irssi
<jasonago> i'm looking for a good dock program likethat of macosx...I already tried the avant and its quite good but the prob is I can't drag objects from other window going to another window by dragging it to the minimized window on avant...any help???
<sdakak> doku or moinmoin?
<mendnwngs> heh, id read the help file, but it needs kdehelpcenter running, and im using gnome.. lol
<th0ger> I have BOOTLOGD_ENEBLE=Yes in /etc/default/bootlogd but nothing is still logged in /var/log/boot. Why?
<john-technical> I AM NEW TO UBUNTU I NEED HELP INSTALLING MY DRIVERS FOR GRAPHICS CARD CAN SOME ONE HELP?
<mendnwngs> okay, so whats a good mIRC type client I should be using?
<jokkaa> When i try to shutdown compiz, my sreen gets all white. does anyone know why
<th0ger> john-technical: first DO NOT USE CAPS or people will ignore you
<mendnwngs> john-technical: first step: turn off your capslock :
<john-technical> MY KEYBOARED IS BROKEN SORRY PPL
<jokkaa> mendnwngs, xchat:p
<mendnwngs> orly
<th0r> mendnwngs, xchat
<mendnwngs> xchat, huh?
 * mendnwngs googles
<jokkaa> john-technical, how the hell can it be broken so u cant turn off caps? then hold shift all friggin time
<jokkaa> mendnwngs, xchat = irc client
<mendnwngs> Im aware of it, just never used it
<unop> jokkaa, language
<sisseck> Hi everyone, im having a bit of trouble with a laptop, and 3d effects in ubuntu. The laptop is a Acer Aspire 3000, with a sis M760GX with 64 mb of shared RAM. When i try and activate any effects i simply get an error message saying that they could not be activated. I installed the compiz-settings-manager, but am still unable to select the costumised setting. Any ideas?
<jokkaa> unop, my bad
<gausie> can anyone help me with trying to get my resolution to 1400x900?
<patrik> sisseck: type glxinfo in a console
<john-technical> right ok my bad yea i dropped it so its poked
<unop> gausie, does your setup support that resolution?   use  xrandr  at a terminal to find out
<gausie> unop, it isnt there - but its the one that i need
<sisseck> patrik: ok that gave me alot of text :-p what exactly am i looking for?
<unop> gausie, the drivers you are using at the moment might not be capable of supporting that resolution
<Downix> Hello
<patrik> sisseck: check for errors, but if you get alot of text you probably have a working OpenGL setup
<john-technical> i have the driver but when i run it in termanel it says it needs to be run under root to install, how do i logg on as root?
<slashzul> how can I reinstall grub when device is seen on /dev/sda under dmesg but not see when i run grub-install sda1
<unop> !sudo | john-technical
<ubottu> john-technical: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<gausie> unop, ive had that resolution on these drivers before, but my X11 settings got reset
<unop> !fixres | gausie,
<ubottu> gausie,: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ryanakca> How can I make iptables reject traffic that wasn't accepted by the rules, instead of dropping it? At the moment I have iptables -P INPUT DROP, however, iptables -P INPUT REJECT gives me ``iptables: Bad policy name''.
<gausie> unop, i used those instructions already with no good result
<slashzul> i booted from live cd, how can I reinstall grub? do you have to mount it
<slashzul> ?
<unop> gausie, try and force xorg to use the resolution you want in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sisseck> Patrick: doesnt seem to be any any errors, and glxgears ticks along at around 300 fps
<gunny01> techincal anacron question here: if I want anacron to run more often than once a day, can I put "0.5" (twice a day) or "0.01" ten times a day in the anacrontab?
<patrik> ryanakca: Check the manpages for iptables, it has a section on the REJECT target.
<patrik> sisseck: Then I have no clue :)
<ryanakca> !grub | slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ryanakca> patrik: thanks
<favorite> hi guys
<favorite> i have a question
<sisseck> Patrik: ok well thanks for trying. i'll just try and smack it with a hammer untill it works ;-)
<favorite> how can i erase the gnome panels
<damien> hello to all
<legend2440> sisseck: what video card?
<goldenpockets> i need to change /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<goldenpockets> but its only read file
<favorite> i've got awp and i don`t need the panels anymore , is there anyway i can do that /
<goldenpockets> how to change it?
<unop> !resetpanels | favorite
<ubottu> favorite: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<m1r> goldenpockets: gksudo gedit ﻿/boot/grub/menu.lst
<damien> how do i install drivers for my video card i am new to this software, im used to windows
<damien> ???
<sisseck> Legend2440: sis M760 GX with 64 mb shared RAM, on a acer aspire 3000 laptop
<Downix> damien:  As with Windows, depends on the video card.
<goldenpockets> thanks
<favorite> unop that to restore the panels , isn`t it ?
<damien> im using a Nvidia GT8600
<unop> favorite, right
<favorite> well i need to erase them :D
<gunny01> techincal anacron question here: if I want anacron to run more often than once a day, can I put "0.5" (twice a day) or "0.01" ten times a day in the anacrontab?
<legend2440> sisseck: open  system>administration>hardware drivers  is there box to enable drivers?
<unop> favorite, erase? what do you mean exactly?
<favorite> i don`t need them anymore :D
<damien> linux is so much harder to use i wonder if i should just use windows agian
<damien> /?
<unop> favorite, delete the panels then
<favorite> i can`t
<jasonago> damien: why did you say so?
<unop> favorite, why not?
<patrik> damien: Check System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<jasonago> damien: we'll try to help if you find it hard on something...
<favorite> it doesn`t let me
<Downix> damien:  Harder, how so?  I've found it easier for well over a decade now.
<damien> OH OK
<patrik> damien: If you wanna drive a car you need to learn how to drive. The problem isn't the car. It's you :)
<john-technical> so how does sudo work?
<sisseck> legend2440: only shows me the wireless card, no grafics card
<damien> yeh true that  guess im just used to windows server
<m1r> !sudo | john-technical
<unop> john-technical, if you want to run a command as root.   sudo command
<ubottu> john-technical: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Downix> john-technical, it enables you to run a single command as if you were the super user, hence, SU DO
<slashzul> how do you know what type filesystem you mounted. Im recovering a harddisk and mount with no options ok, but cant mount with -t
<jasonago> damien: I also shifted from windows to ubuntu...the only hardest part are driver support for video and printer...BUT that problem is not of ubuntu intrinsically but the problem of those vendors who don't want to provide linux support...
<slashzul> I get errors with mount -t ext2 or mount -t ext3
<slashzul> when I mount with no options it just mounts
<gausie> unop, http://pastebin.com/d7a417e17 thats my current xorg.conf and it doesnt enable 1400x900
<unop> slashzul,  sudo file -s /dev/sdXX  # should tell you what filesystem
<slashzul> how do you know what type of mount it defaulted to?
<damien>  cheers to all have a good one
<patrik> damien: Exactly, it just that Ubuntu is something new and you need to learn it. It's not harder in any way. Just different.
<unop> slashzul, just use mount
<Michael88> how can i browse my files with putty on a ubuntu sever???
<Michael88> server*
<Downix> patrik: he left just as I was about to get into my story of how I cannot get XP nor vista drivers for my 6-channel 48-bit soundcard, yet Linux just works with it.... 8)
<slashzul> ok unop. worked its an ext3 with filesystem errors - needs journal recovery
<unop> gausie, you want 1400x900
<Michael88> anyone??/ please
<nixnoob> Michael88: you need to install ssh
<legend2440> sisseck: then don't know  sorry. i have ati card not familiar with sis
<Michael88> i have ssh
<gausie> unop, yes
<unop> slashzul, time to run an fsck on the system -- is this a removable or fixed drive?
<nixnoob> Michael88: so just put the ip address in putty and connect with your username and password
<m1r> Michael88: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on your ubuntu box
<Michael88> i'm connected with putty on it now...but how can i browse my files?
<unop> gausie, change this line  Modes           "1400x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"   to  Modes           "1400x900"   # see if that helps
<Downix> You know, speaking of drivers, just upgraded my vid card drivers through envy, now Direct Rendering doesn't work
<nixnoob> Michael88: type dir
<jasonago> is it worth it to install emerald?
<Pici> Michael88: ls
<th0r> Michael88, the 'ls' command
<slashzul> error says I need journal recovery . I booted from live disk
<Michael88> thx :D
<slashzul> doesnt boot up
<nixnoob> or ls
<Pici> !cli | Michael88 this might help
<ubottu> Michael88 this might help: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<slashzul> how do you recover an ext3 journal filesystem?
<patrik> Downix: Yeah, and some people just don't understand that computers are complicated stuff and you can't just expect them to read your mind.
<unop> !fsck | slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<nixnoob> what is the difference between dir and ls is it just the coloring to differentiate between files and dirs and stuff?
<Downix> slashzul: I plug it in and fsck it.
<Downix> patrik:  indeed.  Someone once said they wanted the simplest computer possible, so I sat them before my C64.
<slashzul> will running fsck do an ext3 journal recovery or will it delete all my files?
<newb__> hi i got an error message on my Ubuntu memtest what could it mean?
<sisseck> legend2440: well back to the hammer strategy then :-p
<QuickGold> i installed Ubuntu server 8.04 but want to install SSH onto it so I can SSH into the box....what is the command to install a ssh server?
<nixnoob> QuickGold: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Downix> slashzul, It will recover, not delete.  Thankfully ext3 is just ext2 with journalling, you can mount them as ext2 incase of tital journal failure
<Gnea> slashzul: fsck does not delete files unless they are corrupted beyond fsck's capabilities, which would indicate a hardware failure
<QuickGold> nixnoob: tried that but it tells me to install openssh-client
<nixnoob> QuickGold: sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<xorand_> i have a broken package on my system.  Is it safe for me to run "apt-get -f install" and "dpkg --configure -a" ?
<QuickGold> nixnoob: let me try that
<unop> xorand_, yes
<Gnea> xorand_: yup
<nixnoob> QuickGold: ssh is a metapacakge it should work but if not then the other command i gave you is the manual one
<xorand_> will that clear it off my system?
<slashzul> THANKS. Im recovering our Head Honchos ubuntu laptop.....
<unop> QuickGold, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<slashzul> ever hear of Zareason ? ubuntu laptops?
<Gnea> xorand_: it depends how broken it is
<nixnoob> unop: a dollar short and a day late.
<unop> xorand_, it will try its best not to
<nixnoob> unop:  :)
<xorand_> I was trying to install gforge from the ubunut repo's
<unop> nixnoob, openssh-client is installed by default :)
<xorand_> and it broke halfway
<patrik> Downix: Exactly, but people expect to have the latest tech and features but they don't care to learn about it. Just because you buy the tools to build a house it doesn't mean you can build one.
<nixnoob> unop: ahhh i didnt think about it, now that i do you are right
<legend2440> sisseck: sorry  looks like compiz won't work with that card      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717716
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hi all my internet on ubuntu is wack anyone know y when i start a ppp conection it seems to work but i cant go on any sites my irc works but no sites on the web it keeps making ppp0 and then ppp1. can anyone help pls
<Downix> patrik:  indeed.  I chalk it up to the lazyness culture we've bred
<nixnoob> DroP-PsyChoSiS: DNS problems?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ye i think so :/ but i dunno how to fix
<newb__> any body know what Error 28 could mean in Ubuntu memtest?
<nixnoob> DroP-PsyChoSiS: try manually setting a DNS server?
<nixnoob> newb__: it probably means your memory is broken.
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> nixnoob, dunno how and i would google it but google dont work :/
<newb__> nixnoob: Input doesn't fit in memory it says
<nixnoob> haha
<xorand_> Huh, tried it and noticed that gforge is configured to httpd.conf.  I know that ubuntu has a symlink to that file and httpd.conf is actually empty.  That's why the install fails.  And I got this package from ubuntu, grrr
<nixnoob> newb__: try to google memtest error 28
<newb__> i did
<newb__> but none of the answers are convincing
<LalitaDitya> hi
<LalitaDitya> all
<nixnoob> DroP-PsyChoSiS: im tempted to give you google ip address... lol
<jasonago> oh, cairo-dock is only on intrepid repos...no backports yet...guess I need to do the old dpkg -i way...
<john-technical> it comes with error nivida installer must be run as root
<AMDpenguin> is ubuntu mutithreaded?
<nixnoob> DroP-PsyChoSiS: sorry im not familiar with ppp connections but perhaps you should check in network-manager settings for your ethernet card.
<QuickGold> where are the DNS entries in ubuntu stored?
<newb__> nixnoob: some morons claim it has to do with DUAL booting XP. but what does XP got to do with a memtest? this is just a program which pushes different patterns around in the mem and sees if everything is fine.
<Downix> john-technical, are you using envy?
<gooody> how can i copy/paste files using root graphically?
<nixnoob> newb__: i agree with you, dual booting has nothing to do with memtest.  why are you running memtest in the first place?  have you been having problems?
<Downix> AMDpenguin, Are you seriously asking that question?
<mrynit> i need a quick and easy way to transcode a video file
<unop> gooody, you can, but it is not recommended.   gksudo nautilus  # opens up a root file manager
<AMDpenguin> umm yes
<slashzul> ok guys, I just ran fsck on /dev/sda1 and the only thing it recovered was lost+found
<Downix> mrynit: from what to what?
<john-technical> whats envy?
<Kartagis> why do i get "x package has no installation candidate"?
<AMDpenguin> I just started learning computer science
<unop> mrynit, ffmpeg -i file.mpeg file.avi
<slashzul> df -h shows 28% full but nothing shows with ls -la
<mrynit> Downix, RAW AVI from video camera to some thing smaller and youtube friendly
<AMDpenguin> not hardware but the low level stuff like kernels
<gooody> ﻿unop: why it is not recommended?
<sebrock> unop, nope it still didnt work
<sebrock> asks for password
<newb__> nixnoob: yes. compiz fusion freezes!
<Downix> AMDpenguin, I've had multi-theading with Linux for over a decade.
<th0r> QuickGold, /etc/resolv.conf
<john-technical> i downloaded the file from nvidia used the su command and it gives me the root error
<unop> Kartagis, it might mean that you don't have all the ubuntu repositories enabled
<unop> gooody, because if you are reckless, you can do serious damage to your system
<Downix> john-technical, don't use the nvidia download, it can cause issues due to root permissions.  Install envy.  One sec for the command
<unop> sebrock, ok, why won't it work?
<nixnoob> newb__: that is probably not related to memory but rather video card driver bug or compiz bug.
<Downix> john-technical, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<newb__> nixnoob: yea i'm using a 945 GMA.
<Kartagis> unop: how do I know which repository has it? is it best to enable all repositories?
<nixnoob> newb__: unless you have a low RAM system that share VRAM, ahhh i typed it all for nothing.
<sohocoke> hi, trying to migrate my ubuntu installation to a bigger drive, and having trouble updating grub. it keeps mounting my old drive (now the 2nd drive) as / - what do i need to update to make the main partition in the new drive / ?
<newb__> nixnoob: i have 1 GB of ram.
<unop> Kartagis, you can find out using packages.ubuntu.com  -- but yea, enable all the ubuntu repos
<newb__> and 2 gb on another machine
<newb__> both are new and use some sucky Transcend RAM
<gooody> ﻿unop: OK, thanks a lot for the info and help.
<sohocoke> (tried changing the uuid assigned as root in menu.lst to /dev/sda2 but didn't work)
<Downix> AMDpenguin, If you get to it, you can build any Linux to work either way, as a single threaded or multi-threaded setup.  But, it is rare to see a single threaded system anymore outside of the embeded field
<mrynit> Downix, RAW AVI from video camera to some thing smaller and youtube friendly
<nixnoob> newb__: yea but the GPU shares RAM from the system so it could spill over and trigger a freeze if theres a problem with RAM
<Downix> mrynit: someone else just gave you the answer
<newb__> nixnoob: precisely what is happening.
<AMDpenguin> thanks
<icqnumber> is there a way to stop keyring  ask me for password to open evolution, i am the only user of my home box, and it is (a bit) boring...
<QuickGold> th0r: what if there is no existing file there? how do I setup the DNS entries?
<newb__> nixnoob: it's working BEAUTIFULLY on a 512 MB ram machine and p4
<icqnumber> i am using auto log in, is there a way to open this keyring at booting?
<newb__> nixnoob: but it's not working on this new set of machines i got
<unop> icqnumber, have you tried getting gnome-keyring to remember your password
<nixnoob> newb__: If memtest gives any error I suggest just swapping out the RAM see if it helps and then you can be sure, it will sure as hell be faster than figuring out what error 28 is....
<th0r> sohocoke, did you run 'update-grub'?
<icqnumber> unop, howto?
<th0r> QuickGold, you can create the file...it is just a text file. There are how-tos on the web
<sohocoke> th0r: i read the man pages for it and thought that wouldn't help. it sounded like a tool i'd use when, say i upgraded the kernel in the boot part
<QuickGold> th0r: thanks. can you link me to a good one?
<mrynit> meh googleing helped
<sohocoke> does it also update mounts?
<newb__> nixnoob: i will IF i get a non defective chip
<unop> icqnumber, i don't remember how it is done, and i don't use gnome -- but i would have a look in gnome-keyring-manager
<Kartagis> unop: thanks, that worked
<amenado> sohocoke-> modify the /boot/grub/device.map to point to your new drive
<nixnoob> unop: You don't use Gnome??? Blasphemer!!! Heretic!!!
<LalitaDitya> hi
<Downix> Enlightenment Rulz!
<unop> nixnoob, my pc doesn't like gnome - and the feeling is mutual
 * Downix waits for the KDE guys to jump in...
<Downix> 8)
<DaveEngland> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<peaces> when using tar, why does man tar use two flags of v
 * unop doesn't use KDE either
<peaces> ex: tar -xvvf
<nixnoob> unop: openbox ?
<newb__> nixnoob: confirmed. it's some WEIRD H/w issue
<peaces> what does the other v do?
<sohocoke> amenado: the new drive is in the place of the old drive, so device.map looks correct to me: (hd0) /dev/sda
<newb__> nixnoob: it's working so well on my P4 with 512MB RAM
<nixnoob> newb__: yea I figured?
<unop> peaces, adding extra -v enables extra verbosity
<peaces> oh.
<unop> nixnoob, fluxbox
<peaces> the more v's the more verbosity... >.>
<peaces> 2 is max?
<gnomefreak> peaces: yes
<unop> peaces, not sure, there is a limit
<peaces> ok, thanks
<newb__> nixnoob: damn that supplier. i'm switching to D3LL
<nixnoob> unop: i like and dislike flux at the same time, its nice and minimal, but sometimes too minimal.
<gnomefreak> unop: 3 or more will give you same amount as 2
<nixnoob> newb__: dell is overprice IMO, i buy may parts from newegg and tigerdirect
<unop> gnomefreak, cool
<sohocoke> oh, hmm, wait a minute: mount is lying to me!
<Downix> So, does anyone have any clue about enabling direct rendering?  Anyone?
<unop> nixnoob, well, that's the idea, but if you want to build up on it, you can - and i have
<newb__> nixnoob: i'm in India and trust me D3LL gives the most amazing deals with quality guarantee
<dngr> hello, i'm trying to downgrade to firefox 3.0 but it just pops back to 3.0.1 in synaptic when i try to force it.. any ideas what i could do to get this done?
<newb__> nixnoob: we don't have newegg here
<nixnoob> newb__: im not sure about india, so I really cant comment I just know newegg and tiger dont charge me tax and deliver within 2 days for cheapest price i could find.
<nixnoob> newb__: i kno its a New Jersey based company AFAIK
<th0r> sohocoke, if I remember right there is an update command that you have to run when you change menu.lst...I thought that might be it. Also check for a switch for grub (like maybe 'grub update'?)
<DIFH-iceroot> i have a notebook with broken cd drive, the notebook cant boot from a usb cd drive, so i just have a floppy drive, i want to install ubuntu/mythbuntu. is it possible to boot from floppy and then run the installation from a usb cd drive?
<newb__> nixnoob: ordered stuff from newegg when i was in USA and they give 100% quality or ur money back
<th0r> sohocoke, and if you are trying to boot off sda2 now instead of sda1 you will have to change the 'hd(x,y)' in menu.lst as well
<th0r> QuickGold, google.com
<nixnoob> newb__: yea and even if the parts are bad they RMA real quick and easy.
<peaces> if i want to exclude certain files from my archive, how can i say that in the cli?
<nixnoob> DIFH-iceroot: thats actually a good question is there a netboot image for ubuntu that will fit on a floppy?
<peaces> a regular expression i guess saying ''all files in this folder except those with filenames including 'pattern'''
<plagerism_> Is there anyway to hook into gnome-screensaver to run a command when the screensaver is activated?
<DIFH-iceroot> nixnoob: i dont have rj45 or wlan on board, so i need an pcmcia card, and i think there are no drivers within a small image like that
<xintron> How do I install quicktime codecs?
<iplaythisgame> peaces what kind of archive?
<peaces> tar -cvvzf
<peaces> gzip
<peaces> gzipped tar*
<legend2440> !install | DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iplaythisgame> --exclude=/proc
<peaces> the regular expression is what i need i think
<iplaythisgame> peaces look here
<iplaythisgame> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<phoinex> Hi all I have a slight problem right now. I need to find some information about how to put ubuntu on a flashdrive 1 GB
<iplaythisgame> peaces you can just modify it for an absolute patch to a file
<DIFH-iceroot> legend2440: thanks a lot
<HymnToLife> phoinex: define "put Ubuntu"
<phoinex> could someone point me to a place which contain information about this, I can't seem to find anything upon google.
<phoinex> install upon the flashdrive so it can boot....
<HymnToLife> well
<goldenpockets> hi, when i write in console "sudo apt-get install x-window-system" it ways that i must select a package but i dont know how to do it
<HymnToLife> a flash drive is no dirrerent from ant other storage dedium
<legend2440> phoinex: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<goldenpockets> it says*
<HymnToLife> do your installation as usual, but choose the flash drive as target
<peaces> iplaythisgame: what do you mean, an absolute patch to a file?
<HymnToLife> goldenpockets: you want to do   sudo apt-get install xorg
<phoinex> and if I wanted to this from gentoo ?
<goldenpockets> ok thanks
<gausie> unop, that didnt work (didn't crash, but didnt work :P)
<HymnToLife> phoinex: hold on, there's a page on the wiki that expleins how to install Ubuntu from another distro
<wols_> !usb install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb install
<wols_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unop> gausie, errm, maybe you need to see if you can work with better or updated drivers
<wols_> phoinex: see what ubottu just said
<phoinex> it is not from the flashdrive it is to the flashdrive here is a difference, I am doing this for an IT professional
<wols_> gausie: what drivers do you use?
<gausie> wols_, how can i test?
<phoinex> hymntolife: where were that page you talked about ?
<HymnToLife> phoinex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix <= it saus Knoppix, but the same applies to any other distrop
<HymnToLife> says*
<wols_> gausie: you hsould know what drivers you use since you configure it all right now
<phoinex> neat to chat here... Really good support....
<sebastien29> heelo, is anybody use pidgin to chat on this irc ?
<xorand_> if i use apt-get install packageX.2 but packageX.1 exists on my system, will packageX.1 be automatically upgraded to packageX.2 ?
<Gallez> hi, does anybody know a file-shredding program (i don't know the professional name) for ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> xorand_: could you give a real example ?
<ikonia> xorand_: give me an exact example
<Gallez> i mean a program that deletes files in such a way that they cannot be recovered
<nixnoob> Gallez: ballpin hammer.
<xorand_> I want to install python2.5.  I don't want any other python on my machine
<nixnoob> Gallez:  :)
<osd> how can i extract a torrent file.. i mean a movie frum torrent because no application open .rar
<ikonia> xorand_: if it's an upgrade - then yes, it will update
<Pici> !rar | osd
<ubottu> osd: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Downix> Alright, so, from the lack of responce over the past half hour, I should throw in the towell and install Windows on the machine, am I getting that correct?
<Gallez> nixnoob: thing is, i don't want to destroy the entire disk ;]
<HymnToLife> xorand_: installing python will do, it's 2.5 on Hardy
<ikonia> xorand_: if its a version different like glib1 and glib2, then it won't
<osd> where pici
<osd> in terminal?
<xorand_> I'm using ubuntu 7, gutsy, i think
<sebastien29>  osd :   install rar
<nixnoob> Gallez: use a really small ballpin hammer? ;)
<osd> how
<ikonia> xorand_: I don't think python 2.5 is available
<osd> from where
<osd> ?
<Pici> osd: Read the link from ubottu
<HymnToLife> Downix: go ahead. We don't need that kind of attitude here
<osd> can u give me the link?
<Gallez> nixnoob: ok, how do i know where on the disk surface a particular folder is? is it like written in small letters?
<legend2440> Gallez: in synaptic package called   wipe
<Pici> !rar > osd
<ubottu> osd, please see my private message
<Malgaur> I have a ubuntu server set up with a web server, ssh, etc.  The thing randomly goes up and down.  For instance, I will be ssh for about an hour, then it will go down and I wont be able to access it for about 30 min or so, and then it will come back, etc.  Anybody have any clues as to what the problem might be?
<nixnoob> Gallez: good question I will shutup now.
<ikonia> Malgaur: if there is nothing in your logs, it's most likley the connection infront of the server
<nixnoob> Gallez: trial and error?
<gausie> wols_, i cant work it out, how do i identify the driver
<xorand_> ikonia, it is with apt-cache search python
<Gallez> nixnoob: thing is i don't feel like experiencing the "error" ;]
<wols_> gausie: Xorg.0.log
<goldenpockets> does anyone know what is libc version 6 or later and how to install it?
<ikonia> xorand_: thats great then
<Malgaur> ikonia, any logs I should look at besides /var/log/syslog?
<wols_> goldenpockets: you already have it
<ikonia> goldenpockets: your already using version 6 or later
<nixnoob> Gallez: well at least you have a good sense of humor.
<goldenpockets> ok thanks, its just, a game, Tibia, doesnt run :(
<Jack_Sparrow> goldenpockets What are you trying to install from outside supported repos
<ikonia> Malgaur: /var/log/messages, /var/log/accesslog
<Liu> Hello... Anyone out there willing to help a complete idiot?
<Pici> goldenpockets: if you're trying to compile something, you'll need the build-essential metapackage
<Downix> HymnToLife, What attitude? Pointing out a problem repeatedly while helping other people with their problems, yet nobody lifting even an eyebrow at my own issue?  Altho you must admit, it at least got a response out of you.
<Downix> Liu:  what's up?
<microwaver> !channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel
<microwaver> !psp
<ubottu> For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<St-Lemur> gdm's broken again...it was running fine with the nvidia driver, then I rebooted and now I get the gdm startup sound but just a black screen
<HymnToLife> Downix: maybe it's just that no one knows your answer
<Liu> Totally new to Ubuntu and Linux, just installed on laptop. However, I cannot get my wireless card to register.
<HymnToLife> anyway, what was your question ?
<St-Lemur> I tried replacing the xorg.conf with the xorg.conf.old but that didn't fix it
<ikonia> Downix: ##windows is the support channel you'll be needed when you go back to windows.
<Gallez> legend2440: is this wipe a program?
<wols_> St-Lemur: nvidia kernel dirver loaded?
<gausie> wols_, hmm its telling me i have a pre-release of xorg, should i downgrade?
<legend2440> Gallez: yes it is   its in synaptic
<St-Lemur> wols_: How do I test that?
<Downix> HymnToLife, Oh, just upgraded the video driver and now direct rendering stopped working.  I had this happen once before but the solution is escaping me now for some reason.
<wols_> St-Lemur: with lsmod
<HymnToLife> which driver ?
<Downix> HymnToLife, nvidia installed through envy
<wols_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<HymnToLife> envy is evil
<wols_> Downix: envy is not supported
<ikonia> !envy | Downix
<ubottu> Downix: please see above
<fantomas> What tool is used to configure samba server on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> wols_: already there - well done
<ikonia> fantomas: normally a text editor, or swat
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix If you got envy off the web and not envyng from our repos, that was the start of your problems
<St-Lemur> wols_: Yes, driver is there
<wols_> ikonia: well, I have envy with a passion. ALL of the versions :P
<Downix> HymnToLife, Well, a direct install of the download results in a non-working X system.
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<microwaver> is there a channel on the Playstation Portable
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, no, did a sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<wols_> St-Lemur: check your Xorg.0.log then. pastebin it
<ikonia> microwaver: not here, please look in freenodes channel list
<fantomas> ikonia: ok, swat. Just thought Ubuntu invented something new
<wols_> Downix: for you the same. Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> fantomas: not that I'm aware of, can ebox do it ?
<Pici> microwaver: /msg alis list *something*   freenode help in #freenode
<St-Lemur> wols_: Will be tricky, I'm on a text-only interface now.
<wols_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Gallez> ok, thanks for help everyone, have a nice day
<fantomas> ikonia: ebox? never heard about it
<simard> I have firefox 3 under ubuntu 8.04, is there a way to assign backspace key to Previous in history ?
<wols_> St-Lemur: one can paste from CLI
<St-Lemur> wols_: I don't know how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix Very often that is due to unsupported hardware/monitor that does not identify correctly.  Verify your monitor config particularly the v/h rates
<ikonia> fantomas: a web administration front end
<fantomas> okay, interesting
<fantomas> second day on Ubuntu :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (hardy), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<Pici> simard:go to about:config    type backspace, change the value to 0
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, Alright.  *doing the pastebin atm, so don't mind me*
<Liu> Anyone here knowledgeable about getting wireless cards to work on Ubuntu, and willing to help a total noob?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici I did all the upgrades on one of the gutsy boxes yesterday and did not get the newer version of pidgin that supports icq.  I dont use ICQ, but wanted to mention that since we discussed it yesterday
<sohocoke> ah. so mount was being funny because of uuid's in /etc/fstab.. how can i read a new partition's uuid?
<osd> i installed unrar
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<DarkAudit> if dpkg sets up another package incorrectly, is the bug in dpkg or the other package?
<Jack_Sparrow> Liu HAve you verified your card is supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<waxolunist> i dont think there is a bug in dpkg
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not physically on the machine atm, as I keep restarting X to see if the changes help
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkAudit it would be in the original package you tried to install, or possibly a package you installed manually prior to that from outside our repos
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.applemonthly.com/Xorg.0.log
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix what video card
<Downix> wols_, http://www.applemonthly.com/Xorg.0.log
<fantomas> Jack_Sparrow: so, is ebox similar to [dead on debian] webmin?
<Liu> So if the manufacturer isn't on the list (Dynex), I can't use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> fantomas yes
<St-Lemur> I've got Xorg.0.log open in vi, how do I copy and paste the file?
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, nVidia Quattro, can't remember if a 460 or 560
<waxolunist> ggVG "+y
<Jack_Sparrow> Liu dynex probably uses someone elses chipset..
<DarkAudit> Jack_Sparrow: it's not setting up the local repository correctly for apt-build in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<wols_> St-Lemur: you don't. you can use a text mode browser to simply upload the file
<waxolunist> and then you got in your clipboard
<Liu> How can I find out?
<DarkAudit> Jack_Sparrow: so I should file the bug for apt-build there?
<Malgaur> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d149961d0
<St-Lemur> wols_: I don't understand, upload it to where?
<Malgaur> ikonia, does that mean anything to you?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkAudit understood, but this is something you are building. not a package from our repos./
<wols_> Downix: do you have a screen connected with analog vga?
<wols_> !paste | St-Lemur
<ubottu> St-Lemur: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Downix> wols_, well, through the DVI to a VGA adaptor
<DarkAudit> Jack_Sparrow: this before I've built a thing. It's setting up apt-build so apt can *find* the local repo. and it's doing it wrong
<nixnoob> Downix: same as vga
<ikonia> Malgaur: looks like the link to eth1 is going up and down
<Downix> nixnoob: I know that, but I do like to be precise so there is no confusion later
<Malgaur> ikonia, any tips on how to troubleshoot this?
<ikonia> Malgaur: well it's either the e1000 driver having an issue, or the device in front of your server thats causing an issue
<ASULutzy> St-Lemur: you could just do sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<wols_> St-Lemur: but for fileupload, pastebin.ca/upload.php
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi guys.. anyone has a REALLY-WORKING-WAY to get  RTL8187B working on Ubuntu 8.04?
<LaNCeloT_RW> I´m trying hard to make it work ´cause I just cant use windows anymore..
<ASULutzy> LaNCeloT_RW: I've got a working way, but I don't know about REALLY WORKING
<Downix> wols_, It's not detecting the monitor tho, so I think I'll plug in a different monitor.
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, can u show me?
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW The really working way is to get a card with full linux support
<Malgaur> ikonia, I have a couple of other servers on the same switch which goes to my ISPs router, they have not had any issues.
<St-Lemur> wols_: OK, I figured out how to paste in, but how do I get the URL now? I selected the Paste! link and opened it
<Huster> how to use . and not , for decimals in openoffice¿
<ikonia> Malgaur: are they all using e100 drivers
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, I've already tried via ndiswrapper (with 2 or 3 diff. drivers) ... tried via native drivers some modified drivers coded to work with a ¨patch¨  and I got the card working, find the ESSIDs but no connection!
<cdavis> Is anyone sending alerts via email based on certain syslog-ng events and if so can you tell me your chosen method?
<ASULutzy> LaNCeloT_RW: Have you tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/27746/?
<ASULutzy> Whoops, http://paste.ubuntu.com/27746/
<Malgaur> ikonia, not to sure how to tell that one
<ikonia> Malgaur: are they all using the ame network cards
<Malgaur> ikonia, no
<gausie> wols_, ok im definitely stuck. could you give some more help? where do i find my driver details and what should i do with them?
<ASULutzy> St-Lemur: Again, you could just do sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Downix> wols_, ok, it doesn't detect the other monitor either
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, , just tried this one... seems everything is fine BUT when I chose the network to connect it asks for my password.. and the password is WPA and seems this driver just support WEP
<Malgaur> ikonia, I have 2 nics on the server, the local side seems fine, so I will try to swap them and see what happens.  Dreading to reconfig the iptables though.
<Downix> wols_, Save now it won't go above 640x480 resolution
<ASULutzy> LaNCeloT_RW: Maybe you have to use wpa_supplicant, though not 100% sure on that
<St-Lemur> ASULutzy: Sorry, that got scrolled off the first time while I was working with Lynx
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, I got this package.. just installed  it...
<St-Lemur> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27747/
<LaNCeloT_RW> What happens is: with both methods Ndiswrapper and Native drivers: I CAN see the networks, signal and etc... BUT when I click in one of them, even one that is unprotected it never connects.... =/ ... getting annoyed
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, What happens is: with both methods Ndiswrapper and Native drivers: I CAN see the networks, signal and etc... BUT when I click in one of them, even one that is unprotected it never connects.... =/ ... getting annoyed
<goose-incarnated>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<pestilence> i recently upgraded to hardy, and now if i run `aptitude install -f` it gives me a VERY long list of broken packages.   however, if i type `apt-get install -f` it gives me no broken packages
<pestilence> and if i do `aptitude why {examplepackage}` for a broken package, that package is removed from the list of `aptitude install -f`
<pestilence> any ideas?
<dury> hi there all
<gausie> Hey can someone help me set my resolution to 1400x900?
<dury> :)
<chris062689> Does anyone here use WINE with Counter Strike Source?
<ASULutzy> chris062689: I've used wine with Steam before, but #wine-hq is probably a better place to go for Wine help
<wols_> gausie: what driver?
<chris062689> Theres no one in #wine-hq? o_0
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix Would you mind trying this..  System... Admin... Scrteens and Graphics... click model...then scroll up to either CRT or LCD ... and set the screen... CLICK LCD OR CRT don't worry about finding 'your' screen...  ignore the manufacture part.. just the model part is what you want... so you probably want Generic LCD 1440x900
<ASULutzy> chris062689: hmmm, let me get the right channel name
<ASULutzy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<gausie> wols_ (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: .....(lots of chipsets)......, Intel Integrated Graphics Device
<chris062689> I know; I just wanted to see what the channel name was.
<ASULutzy> chris062689: #winehq
<dury> what are the parameters to connect my laptop via modem to internet
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, No such function as system/admin/Screens
<chris062689> thanks
<fantomas> SWAT question. How to log in as root if there is no root password on ubuntu? ;)
<C_Jack> I NEED HELLP!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix Look around, I am on a gutsy box atm
<ASULutzy> fantomas: don't login as root, use sudo
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, Under system/admin I have authorizations, nvidia x server settings, software sources, snaptic package manager, system log and system monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > C_Jack
<ubottu> C_Jack, please see my private message
<chris062689> use gtksudo
<chris062689> !gtksudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtksudo
<chris062689> gtksudo > sudo in most situations.
<Myrtti> fantomas, chris062689 gksudo
<fantomas> ASULutzy: how can I use sudo if it is web interfaces. I said: SWAT question
<iplaythisgame> gksudo
<m1r> can someone confirm wrong time flow when burning DVD's with ubuntu default cd/dvd burner ?
<DarkAudit> How do I get apt to check my local apt-build directory first? Here's my apt-cache policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27748/
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, under preferences I have screen resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi, can anyone recommend a good program to access an mssql server and write coldfusion scripts?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, any ideas man?
<fantomas> Guys, I need to enter root in WEB interface in FireFox
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, What happens is: with both methods Ndiswrapper and Native drivers: I CAN see the networks, signal and etc... BUT when I click in one of them, even one that is unprotected it never connects.... =/ ... getting annoyed
<fantomas> How to hell gksudo can help?
<DarkAudit> setting Pin: release o=apt-build and Pin-Priority: 990 in /etc/apt/preferences made no difference
<sarmisak> RussianPhysicsGu: geany?
<C_Jack> WHERE I CAN FIND ON UBUNTU SOMETHING LIKE REGISTY ON WINDOWS, REGEDIT.EXE I REALLY NEED THAT!!!!!!!!!!
<ASULutzy> !caps | C_Jack
<ubottu> C_Jack: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pestilence> fantomas: why do you need sudo for a web app?
<iplaythisgame> gconf-editor
<sarmisak> C_Jack: are you on drugs? what registry :D check /etc/ folder.
<RussianPhysicsGu> sarmisak: thanks, I'll take a look at that
<chris062689> Er, yeah gksudo (sorry about the typo)
<DIFH-iceroot> C_Jack: for what u need a registry?
<gausie> wols_ any help?
<pestilence> fantomas: giving a web app superuser priveleges sounds like a really bad idea
<C_Jack> i need to change 1 program options
<ASULutzy> LaNCeloT_RW: No idea, I just use those modified drivers on my trendnet tew424-ub and it works ;), haven't tried setting up WPA_supplicant though ;)
<fantomas> pestilence: I need to edit samba configs using SWAT.
<human> hi, is it possible to develop Gnome Apps with gtkmm?
<wols_> don't have a intel chip
<pestilence> fantomas: what is SWAT
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, ok dude.. thanks anyway! :-) ;-)
<wols_> pestilence: it's a recipe for disaster, notjust "bad"
<DarkAudit> pestilence: Special Weapons and Tactics
<DIFH-iceroot> pestilence: a GUI for samba config
<idefix> so, any news on this kformula program? does it work when you have an upgraded ubuntu version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix Please give me the clicks to that once you find it..  I need to have them on this box for future use
<sarmisak> C_Jack: ok, which program?
<fantomas> pestilence: good start. What is SWAT :)
<ASULutzy> C_Jack: What do you mean you need to change a program?
<fantomas> pestilence: apt-cache show swat
<C_Jack> valva hammer editor v3.5
<DarrenCT> anyone using Myth-frontend on a destkop install to connect to an existing backend?  if so how are you able to connect to it.  My myth-frontend wont start!?
<fantomas> By default SWAT wants root to be looged in for edits
<fantomas> How ot change it to another user?
<DIFH-iceroot> C_Jack: /etc/program_name or ~/.programname
<sarmisak> C_Jack: are you running it under wine?
<pestilence> fantomas: oh...you mean SWAT asks you for the root password
<pestilence> fantomas: then set the root password.... sudo passwd
<Algeris> is there a software package that would allow me to run different tests on a cd drive?
<sarmisak> C_Jack: check ~/.wine/ there should be a registry kind of thing in there
<fantomas> pestilence: yeah, because it is pretty dumb web application :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pestilence bad idea
<pestilence> Jack_Sparrow: sometimes you just have to
<Malgaur> ikonia, ok, swapping gave the same result, the local was fine but the external is broken.  Any ideas on how I can check the other switch/router?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<fantomas> Jack_Sparrow: +1, it perverts Ubuntu way
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, System Display is how I got it.  DIdn't help, but I got it
<pestilence> fantomas: so when you are done, sudo passwd -l
<DarkAudit> It should be a simple fix or a missed config file I missed to get apt to consider my home-built package over a precompiled one of the same version, but I've hit nothing but silence everywhere for two days now
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix but you were able to set to generic lcd and restarted x
<Algeris> ﻿is there a software package that would allow me to run different tests on a cd drive? like speed tests, quality tests, ec
<pestilence> if you are worried about "perverting the ubuntu way" whatever that might be
<DarrenCT> Myth tv anyone???
<albech> is it possible to run xp through virtualization on ubuntu?
<DarrenCT> Help!
<DIFH-iceroot> albech: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> albech vbox
<Downix> Jack_Sparrow, No option to select CRT or LCD anywhere, just resolution and frequency
<DIFH-iceroot> albech: but not for games
<ASULutzy> albech: Yea, I use virtualbox to run XP
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv DarrenCT
<Jack_Sparrow> DarrenCT they have a channel..  #ubuntu-mythtv
<DarrenCT> wups... that makes sense!
<corigo> Can anyone tell me how to run qtparted from the live CD?
<Downix> DarrenCT, I haven't used MythTV in years
<St-Lemur> wols_: http://pastebin.ca/1073424
<DIFH-iceroot> corigo: you mean gparted?
<Algeris> ﻿is there a software package that would allow me to run different tests on a cd drive?
<ASULutzy> albech: Yea, directX won't work so hot inside a VM, but other than that it works great
<Jack_Sparrow> Downix I will be back in a bit, I need to find one of my Hardy boxes.
<St-Lemur> wols_: Hm, that's odd...on closer examination it looks like gnome is displaying *something*, it's just all in a very very thin line across the top of the monitor
<wols_> St-Lemur: sync out of range?
<St-Lemur> wols_: I don't know what that is.
<ethana2> my new ubuntu dell failed memtest
<ethana2> so I have to send it back in, right?
<iplaythisgame> probly
<onthefence928> i'm trying to convert a MP4 video to be used on my xbox 360, and ffmpeg and mencoder aren't wanting to play nice, can anyone help?
<ethana2> so how often does dell ship defective RAM?
<ASULutzy> ethana2: Yea, pretty much
<ikonia> ethana2: how should we know ?
<HKV> is there a way to *manually* de-fragment a drive ? i mean like moving each block of a fragmented file manually on the drive ?
<ethana2> I mean, I didn't know this happened..  I'm in shock
<ikonia> HKV: there are disk interaction tools
<indra> hello
<ikonia> ethana2: sometimes parts can be faulty - thats not just dell
<HKV> hmm like ?
<indra> i need help
<corigo> DIFH-root I just need to partition my disk with an extended partition before install
<iplaythisgame> ethana2 every vendor eventually ships a dud, just bad luck you
<ikonia> HKV: now your testing me, no idea of the top of my head
<indra> i must with scp copy file on server
<HKV> ah np
<indra> i never copy files with scp
<ethana2> me and my luck
<fwaokda> I took a network applet off one of my panels that allowed me to choose different connections... how can i get it back???
<iplaythisgame> corigo use gparted then, its under system administration partition manager on the livecd
<indra> can somebody help me
<ikonia> indra: scp $file $user@$host:/$destination
<indra> tnx
<zod21> indra whats up?
<Yasuo> hi, how to i tell the installer to bypass specific modules? debian has problems to work with my laptop-sata so i had to do the WUBI-Method but after rebooting i get ata-errors.
<ethana2> ikonia: I ran memtest and it failed
<indra> o nothing i make offline imaps
<ethana2> thanks for your help
<ikonia> ethana2: no problem,
<indra> i must copy key on server
<ethana2> ikonia: do you see machines fail often?
<ikonia> ethana2: not really
<ethana2> ikonia: yeah, something's out to get me
<ikonia> indra: then you can't use scp if your host is key based
<indra> i can't
<nixnoob> im thoroughly bored.
<ikonia> indra: no as you can't use scp if your key's arn't on the server
<indra> how can i make that
<ikonia> indra: if your not using ssh keys only - then you can use scp
<patdklap> I'm having an issue with upstart: I created a ttyS0 for my modem, so I can serial console login, but upstart refuses to start a getty
<C_Jack> JEZZ!!!! dang ubuntu... ;(((
<DarkAudit> apt-build install is meant to download source, compile a package and install *that* newly-compiled package, RIGHT?
<Liu> *scratches head* Maybe I'm too dumb for linux still.  *swirley-eyes*
<iplaythisgame> essentually
<nixnoob> DarkAudit: yes as long as you have the source repos enabled.
<edugonch> Hello, what do you think about fluxbuntu, I need a fast and stable desktop environment? I want to hear your opinion?
<indra> i must copy file ~/.ssh/ in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.
<nixnoob> DarkAudit: but it is quite pointless to build ubuntu packages from source.
<DarkAudit> nixnoob: I'm past the point of gathering the source and compiling, but when it's time to install the package, apt is going to the wrong place, even with my local directory in sources.list
<ikonia> edugonch: desktops are personal preference, it doesn't matter what other people think
<Dr_willis> edugonch,  you can just install a lighter desktop/window manager on a normal ubuntu install.
<rizky> hi anyone
<Dr_willis> edugonch,  it all depends on 'how' you work. I am currently using jwm the ROX file manager.
<indra> i must copy file ~/.ssh/ in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<rizky> can i ask something about gimp here ?
<ikonia> indra: yes, I've explained that to you
<rhodes3> it works I found the problem yea
<rhodes3> I am god
<nixnoob> DarkAudit: apt-build pulls the source from the repos and compiles it, im not sure that you can make it build source you have manually downloaded by pointing it to the extracted archive directory....
<tharvey> anyone know how I can get my ubuntu system to tie virtualbox-ose-modules package to kernel version so that when update manager updates my kernel it updates the vbox ose modules as well?
<rhodes3> ubutu rocks
<edugonch> I see, so I can have a normal installation of ubuntu and have fluxbox like window manager working with gnome?
<ikonia> edugonch: working instead of gnome
<The_ManU_212> i'm not sure if my disks are ok, i heard of s.m.a.r.t., in my bios it is disabled, how to make a test if all physically is allright?
<nixnoob> tharvey: should do it automagically.
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: enable smart in the bios
<edugonch> ok, thanks
<rhodes3> the acer 4720 z needs  the driver net 52121 and nothing else
<Liu> If you're so good, can you solve my trouble, rhodes3? I'm a total linux noob, and trying to get my wireless to respond.
<C_Jack> UBUNTU!!!
<DarkAudit> nixnoob: that's not the problem. apt-build install (package) does exactly what it's supposed to as far as compiling is concerned. it's when it's time to actually install that new package that I hit a problem...
<ikonia> C_Jack: can you please stop that
<C_Jack> no..
<ikonia> C_Jack: you've made a few outbursts now, this is a support channel only
<rhodes3> for wireless to work with crypto
<tharvey> nixnoob, what process would enable that to occur?  How would the kernel package know about modules that depend on it and try to update them as well?
<C_Jack> im angry
<rhodes3> lol
<ikonia> C_Jack: the channel doesn't need to hear about it, please stop
<bazhang> C_Jack, please take it elsewhere
<ikonia> C_Jack: we can help you with your problems though
<rhodes3> fuck you
<nixnoob> DarkAudit: i see, im not sure i dont really use apt-build
<C_Jack> only windows can help me not ubuntu... :(
<patco444> The Best Online RPG / Strategy game ever : http://www.fallensword.com/?ref=1461055
<bazhang> rhodes3, no cursing here
<DarkAudit> nixnoob: instead of installing the package on my local folder like I expect it to, apt will download and install the precompiled package off the remote repositories, even when the packages are te same version
<ikonia> C_Jack: please use windows then
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: btw my ram was broken, i buyed new one, all fine...and how to make a test or to get smart messages?
<fungo> bought is the bast of buy :P
<C_Jack> too late.... lost infomation.. :(
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: memcheck on your grub menu can test your ram, it's quite a slow process though, be warned
<DarkAudit> nixnoob: it's more of a problem with apt considering one repo over another, and my preferences file isn't making a difference
<nixnoob> tharvey: when the kernel gets updated im pretty sure that packages with kernel modules get updated as well
<wols_> The_ManU_212: use smartmontools and do a long test
<David-A> C_Jack: you are here because you want help, right? tell us your problem
<Yasuo> hi, how to i tell the installer to bypass specific modules? debian has problems to work with my laptop-sata so i had to do the WUBI-Method but after rebooting i get ata-errors.
<wols_> DarkAudit: apt-cache policy helps
<zaapiel> its ah me, mario
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: yes my ram now is fine, perhaps you dont remmeber me, i only wnated to say now all its fine...now i want to use smart and want to amke a diagnosis
<nixnoob> DarkAudit: are there perhaps any switches you can issue to apt-build that would persuade it to install the compiled packages after compiling?
<The_ManU_212> wols_: ok
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: oh, ok, well I'm glad your working now
<DarkAudit> nixnoob: I'm trying to find out... no luck yet
<C_Jack> David-A , does matter anymore, information is coruped .:(
<DarkAudit> wols_: the repos in question are both at level 500 atm
<C_Jack> bye i go to think about sometjing
<Liu> I'm a total linux noob, and trying to get my wireless to respond. Anyone willing/able to help?
<The_ManU_212> ikonia wols_so i have to enalbe smart in bios and have to install smartmontools, if it says ok, my hdd are fine?
<tharvey> nixnoob, they don't... I've gone through several kernel upgrades with Ubuntu 8.04 and each time virtualbox-ose-modules does not get updated as a dependency
<fantomas> Is there full functional NTFS driver in Ubuntu?
<wols_> DarkAudit: then higher version wins
<The_ManU_212> fantomas: yes
<ikonia> fantomas: read/write,yes
<wols_> !wlan | Liu
<ubottu> Liu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<legend2440> Liu: what model dynex card?
<tharvey> there must be hook/script thats called when a kernel has been updated via apt/dpkg?
<David-A> C_Jack: what happened?
<DarkAudit> wols_: both the local and remote packages are the same version (or should be)
<Liu> Legend: DX-WGPNBC
<wols_> DarkAudit: no "should". check. use apt-cache policy
<fantomas> ikonia: you mean 'ntfs' is that driver?!
<nixnoob> DarkAudit: in theory there should be no extra switch as far as i can tell it should just install the source
<legend2440> Liu: thie person in post #2 appears to have figured out how to get it to work     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1777420#post1777420
<fantomas> ikonia: khool
<DarkAudit> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27752/
<ikonia> fantomas: ntfs is read only, ntfs-3g is read/write
<m-c> Any idea where totem saves the files when it plays from a location?
<DarkAudit> wols_: they're the same
<iplaythisgame> using hamachi?
<fyrestrtr> m-c: its streaming them, not saving them.
<DarkAudit> wols_: same here for xine-ui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27753/
<fantomas> ikonia: I've just created directory on Windows partition. I specified 'ntfs' as fs rype. So I think ntfs-3g handles this now
<The_ManU_212> ikonia, wols_so i have to enable smart in bios and have to install smartmontools, if it says ok, my hdd are fine?
<ikonia> fantomas: it will handle it
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: pretty much
<Liu> legend:I must be a complete idiot or something, I cannot seem to get these instructions to work.
<regeya> well, settin up my new amd64 system went perfectly...not that I had any doubts
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: you can fsck the file systems to check the file systems rather than the physical devices
<m-c> fyrestrtr: hmm - okay, thanks for your thoughts
<wols_> DarkAudit: and it doesn't say "foo is already the newest version"?
<iplaythisgame> anyone here us hamachi on ubunbtu?
<zod21> what is hamachi
<wols_> !anyone | iplaythisgame
<ubottu> iplaythisgame: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cemunal> hi
<Dr_willis> !info hamachi
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in hardy
<zod21> shut up ubottu
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: my fsck logs are fine, alegedly fsck is creating this file every boot, but only all 30 mounts its taking time to test the device...
<Dr_willis> !bot | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iplaythisgame> its an internet tunneling vpn
<DarkAudit> wols_: yes it does. If I do an apt-build --reinstall install the package will compile then install the remote version
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: then I wouldn't worry too much
<zod21> have you tried synaptics iplaythisgame
<regeya> here's a question, though, and I don't have the system handy to tell you the exact error, I tried using the current config to build a vanilla 2.6.26 kernel, and I kept getting non-fatal errors on pci express.  I also (stupidly) tried to install the "official" nvidia driver, which of course didn't work.  before you ask, I was just building a vanilla kernel with the proc set to be amd64 and preemptible.
<wols_> DarkAudit: build and use dpkg -i instead
<wols_> regeya: very bad idea
<iplaythisgame> i have it installed, im running into issues with ubuntu boxes showing up to windows machines
<zod21> i have no clue man
<edugonch> I install kubuntu kde4 and now I'm having problems with the desktop, I want to change to gnome or xfce but without reinstall, how can I do this?
<javb> is there a program toconvert wav or mp3 files to gsm files?
<zod21> edugonch: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zod21> thats gnome
<DarkAudit> wols_: isn't apt-build install meant to install the freshly compiled package? Otherwise it's just a compiliation demo
<zod21> or sudo apt-get install gnome
<edugonch> thanks
<Dr_willis> edugonch,  just install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop (or both) and the login manager 'sessions' menu will have a entry for each. thats the easiest way.
<edugonch> Thanks, I'll do it
<DarkAudit> zod21: depending on the release apt-get install gnome is broken
<edugonch> nothing better than gnome... bad experience with kde -_- .....
<Brandon__> Is there a way to issue multiple command on the same line?
<zod21> hey edugonch when it it asks you whether to have gdm or kdm as defaust pick gdm
<fwaokda> when I close my laptop and then return my computer wont wake back up into ubuntu... how can I fix this?
<Liu> Dumb question: How do I even change directories in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> edugonch,  this is linux. Use what you like. :)  I will stick with my own.
<edugonch> Yes ;)
<Brandon__> Liu, cd /
<Dr_willis> Liu,  'cd' command. Time to read a few bash basics tutorials.
<DarkAudit> edugonch: the only good gnome is a ganked gnome. For the Horde! :)
<zod21> DarkAudit: yeah i figured i just wasnt surelol
<bazhang> Liu, cd
<AlexBueno> hi all
<efu> whats the difference between Away and Idle in pidgin? some of my contacts are Away, while others are Idle.
<legend2440> Liu: i don't have wireless card myself but maybe someone in channel   #wireless could help you
<Dr_willis> !shell | Liu
<ubottu> Liu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<edugonch> :p
<ASULutzy> efu: away means they've set their status to be away, ie away: I'm at lunch, idle just means they haven't touched their keyboard/mouse in whatever the time they've been idle says
<m-c> fyrestrtr: With the Totem streaming, I can download the file after finding the URL in the playlist directly, but it seems a shame if Totem has already downloaded the file.  The streamed data is not saved anywhere on disk?
<super-6-1> Hello. Can anyone point me to a internet shearing how to or tell me how to do it?
<zod21> edugonch how is it goin, you can do this in another terminal right now
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fyrestrtr> m-c: it would not be streaming if it were saving all of it :)
<super-6-1> thanks
<efu> ASULutzy, aha, thanks
<efu> I thought it might be that
<fyrestrtr> m-c: with your idea, if I were streaming a 5 gig file, then I would have at the end of the stream, a 5 gig "temp" file somewhere on my system. Kinda defeats the purpose of streaming.
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: i read that in smartmontools i can activate smart of a device, but why to set additional on in bios, recommend you to activate first in bios, before testing?
<edugonch> Yes, I'm in that, ;)
<zod21> well good luck man
<nixnoob> is it possible to tunnel my firefox traffic on a windows box through my ssh connection to my ubuntu box at home?
<m-c> fyrestrtr: Hmm - other media players download the file into a temporary directory, when they open a URL location.  I thought streaming was when there was no file, but connecting to a network port.
<Ryan_wp> Hi, I'm currently installing Ubuntu, is there anything I need to know or anything that might make it simpler?
<edugonch> just wait to download all the package with a 512 Mb connection :D
<edugonch> long time
<m-c> fyrestrtr: Anyway, if this is how it works, then that's how it works.
<W_Wesley_Gray> Hi I'm having a lot of trouble getting my mic loud enough for acceptable recording quality
<W_Wesley_Gray> can anyone help out?
<goldenpockets> hi, i have a question, when i try to compile a .c file it says that cant find "stdio.h"
<m-c> Ryan_wp: Put your /home onto a separate partition
<W_Wesley_Gray> I've messed with all the ALSA settings
<W_Wesley_Gray> and it is still soft
<fyrestrtr> m-c: there is a on-disk buffer which is filled before the playing starts -- the size of this buffer is how much the program will download at a time to play. The larger the buffer, the slower your initial startup for the streaming.
<Ryan_wp> Hmm, I seem to have some sort of error screen (I didn't do anything).
<iplaythisgame> Ryan_wp, http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-studio-8.04    this is a fairly decent tutorial that explains alot of the options and reasons for what they suggest.
<iplaythisgame> woah wait
<iplaythisgame> Ryan_wp wrong url   gimee a second
<goldenpockets> how to install stdio.h and all that libraries?
<m-c> iplaythisgame: wow, hi-res screenshots of the "next->next->next" install pages
<erUSUL> goldenpockets: install build-essential
<goldenpockets> ok thanks
<erUSUL> !info build-essential | goldenpockets
<ubottu> goldenpockets: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<The_ManU_212> edugonch: you meant me?
<iplaythisgame> Ryan_wp try this one http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<goldenpockets> ok thanks, im installing it
<goldenpockets> that was what i was looking for
<tuna-fish> hi, how can I get a printout of the partition table of a remote system? I have ssh access.
<Ryan_wp> Okay, I just want help with installing Ubuntu, and tips there? I seem to be getting a [ ###.###### ] SQUASHFS ERROR: Unable to read page, block #########...
<PMantis> I installed JeOS 8.04, and it's good... but we need another CPU. When I added a CPU to the VM, the network broke. Should I have changed kernels?
<fyrestrtr> Ryan_wp: bad burn
<Ryan_wp> The cd?
<Ryan_wp> Everything else on it seems to work, and I tried it with another hard drive and got a different error. :\
<ASULutzy> tuna-fish: Sure, just login and do sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> tuna-fish: sudo fdisk -l
<tuna-fish> thank you
<St-Lemur> OK. I rewrote the monitor modes in xorg.conf and now I can get the login screen. But when I log in, even though it doesn't throw an error, I still get a screen that's all black apart from a thin line right on the top of the monitor
<W_Wesley_Gray> Can anyone help me with my microphone problem?
<W_Wesley_Gray> It is way too soft.
<iplaythisgame> m-c there is some stuff at the end for recommended packages normal people would use    acrobat java m$fonts other media players
<iplaythisgame> codecs
<Ryan_wp> How do I solve the error, burn another install disc or something>
<iplaythisgame> i would
<melter> what would cause "postalias: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied" when running newaliases?
<zetheroo> has anyone figured out how to get completely rid of both gnome panels?
<fyrestrtr> melter: not having sudo
<Ryan_wp> Heh, you guys here must be really busy with all these questions. :P
<melter> fyrestrtr: i'm using sudo
<melter> fyrestrtr: i've also tried running as root directly
<fyrestrtr> melter: well ... its a permissions issue. Try it as root.
<m-c> iplaythisgame: actually, while I am looking through them now, I see the graphics make the instructions more readable
<fyrestrtr> melter: not sure then.
<Dr_willis_> zetheroo,  right click on them, remove panel ?
<zetheroo> ﻿Dr_willis_: nope .. the last panel will not allow itself to be deleted
<edugonch> <The_ManU_212> What?
<Scatux> Salut
<Scatux> J'ai un problème, je veux jouer à Age of Empires 2 avec Wine, mais tout le long du jeu le message "Attention: Entrée non supportée" s'affiche et va un peu partout sur l'écran, quelqu'un saurait résoudre ça s'il vous plait ?
<Scatux> (pas pratique pour jouer...)
<Scatux> Oh sorry, I was thinking it was a french channel
<ASULutzy> !fr | Scatux if you want the French channel :)
<ubottu> Scatux if you want the French channel :): Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<iplaythisgame> m-c, the how to forge has some decent server install setups as well
<Ryan_wp> Aparently. :P
<m-c> I'll have to check it out
<Scatux> I'm really sorry :D
<m-c> No worries, Scatux
<kohnrad1983> Can someone please point me to instructions on how to edit the fstab to automount my 2nd hard drive on startup?
<m-c> !fstab
<ASULutzy> !fstab | kohnrad1983
<ubottu> kohnrad1983: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<painful> now i know why ubuntu is the best distro under the linux kernel set.
<gaelfx> so I just had another freeze, this time without any videos open, anyone have any idea what could be causing that?
<painful> because of its impeccable bugfixes.
<painful> fixes such as these: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/56125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56125 in apt "apt-get moo doesnt look like a cow" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kohnrad1983> thanks ubottu
<painful> shows how well the distribution is flourishing.
<Yarcanox> always when submitting the changes in adept updater, my file system of the main ext3 partition which contains everything gets (re)mounted(?) as read-only. it's just a lot of kde4 updates from the http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu repository
<Yarcanox> the first time it even seemed to have trashed my file system, at least fsck ran after restarting and had to fix a lot of things
<Pici> painful: Chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)  (and yes, I'm subscribed to that bug)
<Yarcanox> I tried a second time which again resulted in a read-only mounted partition, although fsck has nothing to complain this time
<painful> Benjamin, congratulations.
<newton> Hello, how can i check what process is running on what port?, i wish to know what program is running port 9000
<iplaythisgame> does ubottu count the number of times it gets thanked?
<Yarcanox> I could try it another time to get the dpkg-log, but I fear the damages it might cause
<gaelfx> newton: open terminal and type ps -e
<newton> ok
<gaelfx> newton: alternatively: System->Administration->System Monitor
<CRASH69> any recommendation for managing an ipod with ubuntu?
<scribawf> How do I install a .dmg app.?
<LogicalDash> Hey guys, I changed over to a new user account recently in order to clear out my preferences, and everything's great except that gnome-pilot isn't working. I keep getting to the step where it retrieves information from the device and getting "Device error on Cradle (/dev/pilot/) Caught unhandled port error". Any tips?
<ASULutzy> CRASH69: I used gtkpod
<m-c> newton you can also telnet to port 9000
<LogicalDash> scribawf: those are for Mac OS X
<melter> fyrestrtr: the problem was with /etc/aliases, not /etc/aliases.db, it wasn't owned by "root"
<newton> gaelfx its remote ssh, but ps -e , where do i see trhe port?
<Yarcanox> HALP!! ..
<iplaythisgame> CRASH69 what kind of ipod    the ipod touch and iphone require special steos
<iplaythisgame> steps*
<gaelfx> newton: gah, sorry, read that wrong
<gaelfx> newton: hang on a sec
<scribawf> LogicalDash, uh duh!! Thanks!  now how or what u recommend for ipod linux on an older ipod 3g?
<newton> ok
<someguy222> hey guys
<someguy222> i have a question, does anybody here have ubuntu paired with an x-fi card?
<MIFII> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cdavis> How can I get apache2 to log to syslog so that my remote syslog server gets access.log entries?
<LogicalDash> scribawf: I suggest you install Banshee
<scribawf> LogicalDash;  Gud 'nuf will check it out Banshee it is or will try, Thanks Much!
<fyrestrtr> cdavis: perhaps #apache can help
<newton> m-c i see your responce, but i want to know in global howto
<onthefence928> i'm trying to use FFmpeg (with the winFF GUI) to convert a .mp4 into something that my xbox 360 can read. but it doesn't seem to want to work, even after setting up medibuntu sources and getting all the codecs i could find. i'm at a loss as to what to do
<CRASH69> thx ASULutzy. iplaythisgame is bulky oldone color ipod
<fyrestrtr> onthefence928: run it from the command line and see what error it is giving you.
<ASULutzy> CRASH69: Yea, I have an old school ipod mini and use gtkpod, it does what I need it do ;)
<iplaythisgame> gtkpod
<gaelfx> newton: sorry, I thought there was some way to see port on ps, but I guess not
<remu> hey everyone, I run Ubuntu full time, and I don't run antivirus programs, though I know that they are out there for ubuntu, my friend runs Windows XP, and he has an external NTFS drive which I thinks has a virus on it, I was thinking of installing an antivirus program on my Ubuntu machine, and use that to scan his drive for viruses, and see if it turns up anything, and if it does, hope that the antivirus program I've installed can fix it. I'm (thankfully) not
<remu> too experienced with viruses, so what I'm thinking of doing, should that work? And if so, what would be a good AV program for Ubuntu, I've read you can get AVG, ClamAV, and possibly avastAV installed...which would you recommend to identify and clean the virus?
<newton> oh:(
<newton> no other way to?
<remu> sorry for the long intro/question, lol
<someguy222> anybody using an x-fi at all? I'm trying to get pulseaudio to work with my x-fi but right now only oss works... because pulseaudio doesn't work I have no sound in flash movies or skype etc
<someguy222> :/
<gaelfx> newton: you could always try doing 'man ps' to see if I missed something
<newton> ok
<ikonia> remu: it's a waste of time in my opinion
<remu> ikonia? Oh/
<WanderNot> newton: try man lsof
<newton> ill try WanderNot
<remu> ikonia: why do you say that?
<iplaythisgame> CRASH69  try here http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/07/how-to-use-gtkpod-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/   i dont think much has changed since then
 * delcoyote hi
<ikonia> remu: because most of the virus detection will come from a foot print in ram - and won't be detected when it's not running
<fantomas> How to do something like 'flush privileges' when I change group for a user without closing X session?
<remu> ikonia, interesting, I did not know that.
<onthefence928> fyrestrtr: i'm trying but winFF spawns it's own terminal window but it doesn't like to let me copy from it
<ikonia> remu: you may as well just run the antivirus on windows
<guardian> hi
<markl__> fantomas: i don't think it is possible
<ASULutzy> fantomas: Yea, I thought you had to logout and backin
<guardian> what's the consequence of using --system when creating a group with addgroup ? i don't really see the consequence of the way the gid is chosen
<CRASH69> thx iplaythisgame
<iplaythisgame> np
<markl__> what is the preferred CGI email app these days?  i used squirrel for awhile but i'm wondering if there is a better one
<kohnrad1983> Let me see if I got this right then... would "/dev/sdb1	/media/disk	auto,auto" be the correct syntax for automounting the 2nd hard drive then?
<ikonia> guardian: certain numbers are reserved
<nck_> firestarter whole pc freeze when i lock firewall, how to fix?
<ikonia> markl__: squirell mail is php - not cgi
<iplaythisgame> kohnrad1983 what filesystem is the second dive?
<guardian> ikonia: i configuring git hosting on my server and i was about to create a "git" group then got confused about whether or not making it a system group
<markl__> ikonia: don't be ridiculous, any time you use post you are running a cgi
<St-Lemur> OK, problem seems to have been resolved by rewriting the allowed resolutions in xorg.conf
<nck_> firestarter and whole pc freeze when i lock firewall, how to fix?
<ASULutzy> kohnrad1983: That should be the first partition on the second hard drive, and you would need to make sure that you've created the directory /media/disk (sudo mkdir /media/disk) you can verify that it's the correct drive with sudo fdisk -l (this will tell you the file system type of each partition on all drives)
<remu> ikonia: lol, well thats the problem, his computer is also messed up, he was telling me that one day he tried booting it up, and it wouldn't get past the windows splash screen thing, and would just restart, everytime, he formatted and tried installing windows again, but that didn't solve the problem. I gave him a LiveCD, and he was installing ubuntu when halfway through the formatting the computer restarted, he hasnt given me the computer to look at yet, so I'm
<remu>  not completley sure whats the problem with his computer. I think it might be over heating, bad ram, or bad HD
<ikonia> guardian: if its the "git" repo owner then a system group is fine, if it's the owner of a repo within git - then it should be a normal privilege
<khin> argh. i have this flash drive that i formatted vfat and it says "read only file system" when i try to put anything on it. i think the file system is corrupted so im trying to reformat. but when i run "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1" it says it is mounted so i can't change it, and when i try to umount, it says "/sbin/umount.hal: disk-1 is not recognized by hal"
<ikonia> markl__: cgi normally references cgi-script based software
<ikonia> remu: well, thats nothing ubuntu can help with, so a pointless task
<ASULutzy> khin: You can't just sudo umount /dev/sdc1 ?
<ikonia> ASULutzy: you unmount a file system - not a device file
<remu> ikonia: I know, but he was wanting to switch over to Ubuntu even before his computer problem started
<newton> Well i have another problem with ppl, trying to ssh to my box, how to fix that?
<ikonia> remu: whats the point while his computer is broke
<ikonia> newton: whats the problem ssh'ing to your box
<newton> Well i have another problem with ppl, trying to ssh to my box, how to fix that? + i already blackhole ppl
<ASULutzy> remu: You could easily figure out which of those it is. First run a memory test, then to check hard drive you could do sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda, for temperature, there's lots of sensor packages
<ikonia> newton: can you explain th eproblem
<khin> ASULutzy sudo was the difference
<newton> ppl that try to ssh to my server like, in once 50 ppl try
<scheuri> hi all
<guardian> ikonia: i'm sorry i don't get it :/ my goal was to create a group, so that multiple users with ssh login can access the directory /git/gitrepo
<scheuri> someone familiar with rsync? I might have a little question...:)
<ikonia> newton: thats a common issue on the net, how would you like that to be stopped
<newton> ikonia there are likme 50 ppl trying to ssh to my box, while only 3 ppl including myself are authorized
<newton> well i blackhole them often, only thney keep getting other ip's, and theyr f*cking up my servers connections
<ikonia> guardian: ok, no problem, if you think of "git" as the application and then repo's under it, git - the group that owns the application should be a system user, git - any people who want to access the repo's should be non-system based
<CRASH69> next question, I have a 8.04 fully updated, and I have to install the same setup in other pc, how do I reuse the updates in my current pc so I dont have to update from internet? just copy /var/cache/apt/archives into the new machine?
<ASULutzy> ikonia: I thought you could do it either way? (I realize that it's more technically correct to do sudo umount /media/directory, but doesn't sudo umount /dev/thePartition work too?)
<mbrigdan> newton: try moving ssh to another port
<Pici> !aptoncd | CRASH69
<ubottu> CRASH69: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<seraphin_> newton: well, you cant prevent them trying
<ikonia> newton: yes, thats because your box is on the internet and people are tryint to crack it
<newton> Ok
<newton> i'll try what mbrigdan says
<remu> ASULutzy, ikonia: oh, I know, I'm waiting to get it so I can try fixing it, I just don't know what could be wrong, but I think at this point his RAM probablly isn't bad, and that its either his HD going bad, or his system overheating, cause obviously he was able to boot into the LiveCD
<seraphin_> newton: you are safe as long your accounts are
<mfonz85> hi all! need a little help, 1 minute only
<ikonia> remu: that doesn't mean his ram isn't bad
<Pici> newton: Perhaps look into fail2ban as well.
<newton> Yes, but i dont l;ike the idea they try
<newton> fail2ban
<newton> ok
<ASULutzy> newton: moving ssh to another port isn't really the best of solutions, obscurity does not equal security. Make sure the accounts are secure (I do not allow password logins to my ssh server, only public key logins)
<ikonia> newton: iptables - block everything accept from your friends IP range
<ikonia> newton: or do it with tcpd
<newton> asulao can u example?
<seraphin_> newton: you can try installing some ssh ban login
<ASULutzy> newton: and fail2ban is a nice tool, I have that installed, it temporarily bans an ip after x failed logins, great to get rid of the script kiddies
<CRASH69> thx pici
<seraphin_> yeah, indeed
<askand> I want to use the command tar -cvf backup.tar ~ to make a backup of my homedirectory, is there a way to automaticly put the date in the name? Like backup 160708.tar
<scheuri> rsync problem/question: I have got a little script rsyncing three folders to my USB stick...all in all thousands of files and about 8 GB of data (at least for the initial run). Now, if I am not mistaken, a second run right after should be done fairly quick and without any transfer, right?
<newton> welll i use now ip r add blackhole, but they keep changing their ips
<mfonz85> @all: any1 knows how to install and enable a php5 module???
<newton> and they'r like servers
<guardian> ikonia: ok
<guardian> thx
<newton> well i got a home hosted server, so they really screwing up my connection
<caarika> hi ya (:
<Xavura> Which driver should one be using for an ATI Radeon 7000, I have tried "ati", "radeon" and "aiglx", "vesa" and "fglrx" and they all have display issues.
<iplaythisgame> askand   `date +%m%d%y`
<scheuri> askand: I am not aware of such a thing in one command (I am sure it might be possible), but if you want to make a script, it should be fairly easy to do
<ASULutzy> newton: Well, like I said, the best thing to do is completely disallow password logins and secure your ssh server using public key encryption. Short of that, make sure that all your accounts have strong passwords (not stuff like password, toor, admin123, etc)
<iplaythisgame> askand put that in the filename
<khin> is there a reason why when i format a flash drive with mkfs.vfat it would turn out to be a read only file system
<newton> ASULutzy can u explane the public key things to me?
<khin> i cant seem to write anything to this thing
<seraphin_> newton: sounds like ddos attack. you cant prevent it just like that tbh...
<mbrigdan> what can I do to get ThunderBird to see the encryption keys that I have in the "password manager" thing?
<ASULutzy> newton: fail2ban is definitely worth trying, just sudo apt-get install fail2ban, it works out of the box. Just google it, or alternatively try to login to my ssh server 24.245.41.147 notice how it doesn't ask for a password?
<newton> well ASULutzy i just installed
<ASULutzy> newton: My ssh server only accepts my private key and nothing else, so there's no real chance of someone getting lucky and guessing my password
<seraphin_> newton: try that fail2ban...
<newton> Yes i do
<Xavura> ASULutzy: that's actually quite a good idea
<newton> but i like the way ASULutzy says, can u help me setting up those stuff?
<askand> iplaythisgame: nice! thanks!
<HKV> quick ques : which is less pain in the a$$, NTFS on linux OR ex3 on windows ?
<HKV> i've seen linux isnt comfortable with ntfs on dwnlding torrents
<mfonz85> @all: need help for installing a php5 module!! Please help me
<Gruggo> How do I connect to the swedish Ubuntu chat?
<scheuri> mfonz85: what module is that?
<mfonz85> curl
 * regeya is continually amazed that people want to use ntfs with linux...
<jussi01> !se
<ASULutzy> Does anyone in here know if there's a factoid for securing an ssh server with a public/private key pair?
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Xavura> Gruggo: I'd imagine /join #ubuntu-sw but I'm not sure if that's what the channel is called
<riegersn> anytime i run a sudo command in the terminal i get this error: "sudo: unable to resolve host shawn-desktop" how can i fix this?
<legend2440> Xavura: read first few lines     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI
<fyrestrtr> HKV: NTFS on Linux is easier than ext3 on Windows since the ext3 Windows driver doesn't work on vista and doesn't have a 64bit version.
<Xavura> legend2440: Thank you, I have been searching Google for something like that on ubuntu.com
<ASULutzy> I guess this works for setting up ssh with public key authentication: http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<mfonz85> @scheuri: the only problem is that i've never did it and php5 is already compiled and running
<niap> anyone else got problems with Intel/X and 2.6.26 too?
<newton> i'll try ASULutzy :)
<regeya> HKV: personally I'd use ntfs with linux, but if you're able to, you could make a partition or format a drive with fat32...support for fat32 is dang near universal these days
<scheuri> mfonz85: you compiled php5?
<seraphin_> fat32 is ok
<mbrigdan> what can I do to get ThunderBird to see the encryption keys that I have in the "password manager" thing?
<mfonz85> @scheuri: not me, the old system admin did it
<ASULutzy> newton: Actually, http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication might be a touch easier to follow
<weuhduiw> maikos
<newton> Ok:)
<fyrestrtr> !hostname | riegersn
<ubottu> riegersn: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<scheuri> mfonz85: well, are you using ubuntu? and if yes, what version?
<weuhduiw> mkiszac  vfta  byaua
<newton> but ASULutzy works it with putty?, cause my own machine i work on windows on the moment
<mfonz85> @scheuri: yes, ubuntu server 7.10
<Xavura> legend2440: So I should be using the open-source ATI driver, which one is that? Is it just "ati"?
<weuhduiw> nikos ca  vtiok msl
<ASULutzy> newton: Yes it does, I'm surprised we don't have a factoid trigger set up for howto enable public key encryption on ssh... But yes, you can configure putty to use your private key
<scheuri> mfonz85: okay, what php5-module is missing (you pretty sure need to recompile the whole thing again to get that module depending on what it is)
<legend2440> Xavura: yes in xorg.cong   "ati"
<newton> ok:)
<legend2440> conf*
<Xavura> legend2440: I have already tried that one as stated and I have display issues
<Pici> ASULutzy: Suggest one then, see !usage for how.
<weuhduiw> mkjsa
<scheuri> rsync problem/question: I have got a little script rsyncing three folders to my USB stick...all in all thousands of files and about 8 GB of data (at least for the initial run). Now, if I am not mistaken, a second run right after should be done fairly quick and without any transfer, right?
<ASULutzy> !usage > ASULutzy
<ubottu> ASULutzy, please see my private message
<mfonz85> @scheuri: i'm in need of the curl module
<Xavura> legend2440: `I have tried "ati", "radeon" and "aiglx", "vesa" and "fglrx"`
<newton> ASULutzy can u assist privatly?, i getting confused by the many reactions :P, its good, but i need 1 human to help
<newton> and now i have to setup the putty thing
<weuhduiw> mkaoi
<weuhduiw> bha  uaisj
<scheuri> mfonz85: well, okay...then go to the folder where the php5 source is...there should be a file called configure. Issue the command "./configure --help | grep curl" (without the "") in the CLI
<legend2440> !ati | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HKV> fat32 isnt an option, i have many files greater than 4 gigs
<mbrigdan> what can I do to get ThunderBird to see the encryption keys that I have in the "password manager" thing?
<Xavura> legend2440: I'll go have a read, thanks
<HKV> any1 using/used ex3 on windows ?
<weuhduiw> mkiosk  bahua
<ASULutzy> newton: Sorry I'm at work ;) http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication reading over that it's not too hard to follow, maybe someone else could help you if there is any particular step you are confused about
<traveller1977> hello, i am about to by and external hd. I would like to tell me if ubuntu hardy supports firewire
<ASULutzy> !pm | newton
<ubottu> newton: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<newton> Ok,
<newton> thanks
<ASULutzy> newton: No problem, good luck!
<newton> Thaniks:)
<rasher> Can anyone tell if there's a good reason the mirrors don't include a symlink from 8.04 to hardy (and so on)?
<Xavura> legend2440: I'm sorry but you keep pointing to me to things I have tried, I have tried "ati" (open-source ATI), "radeon" and "aiglx", "vesa" and "fglrx" (proprietary ATI)
<Xavura> legend2440: I'll give them all another try
<weuhduiw> mkaios  bzaop
<legend2440> Xavura: sorry i have ati Radeon using fglrx. no experience with "ati" driver  have you tried channel  #ati
<ASULutzy> Xavura: There's really no reason vesa shouldn't work (it won't give you 3d but it should work)
<flatman> Hi! I know this is off topic, but does anyone know where a microsoft access chatroom is?
<bazhang> weuhduiw, english please
<Xavura> legend2440: The link you gave me says fglrx is the proprietary ATI driver so you are using the proprietary ATI driver
<weuhduiw> mioszcavra  nbamoa
<corporal_clegg> hello, I have quite a situation... I have an ubuntu pc and a no-OS pc. I need to install windows xp on the no-OS pc usin pxe lan boot, because it doesn't have a cd player... anyone can help? I need to configure ubuntu so that it can make the no-OS pc boot using ethernet. thanks!
<traveller1977> could u tell me if firewires is supported by ubuntu?
<Katharsis_> Masz instalke Visty?
<Katharsis_> Dla Maćka Wróbla.
<jpds> !pl | Katharsis_
<ubottu> Katharsis_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<legend2440> Xavura: yes but mine is radeon 9600  the 7000 can't use those i don't think
<Xavura> legend2440: Correct
<weuhduiw> miokszcva  tuhs mioka  nkaoa  umoa
<legend2440> Xavura: so you have read this ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Lusule> if i used envyng to install my nvidia driver, how do i change settings eg twinview?
<flatman> corporal_clegg: have you tried the forums
<mbrigdan> hmm, when sshing to my own box with -w turned on, it seems that my server takes my *public* key as authentication. This seems very insecure to me. Am I just seeing things wrong, or is it misconfigured?
<Xavura> legend2440: Yes it says I can't use it
<mbrigdan> oops, i meant -v turned on
<indra> hello
<ASULutzy> Xavura: When you set the driver to "vesa" in xorg.conf, that should definitely work, have you tried booting into failsafe gnome?
<Xavura> legend2440: It also says I can't use fglrx
<traveller1977> anybody pls?
<corporal_clegg> flatman: I'm asking here to see if someone has done something like it
<indra> scp id_dsa.pub vladek@bljak.org:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Xavura> ASULutzy: Will that work for compiz fusion effects, someone said it has no 3d but I have had this card working beautifully, with compiz fusion and no display issues
<ASULutzy> Xavura: No, vesa won't work with compiz
<mbrigdan> what can I do to get ThunderBird to see the encryption keys that I have in the "password manager" thing? It doesn't seem to see any of my key.
<indra> why that line don't work
<LogicalDash> Hi guys, I solved the Treo-syncing problem from earlier. Turned out I just needed to set it as USB and not Parallel.
<Xavura> ASULutzy: Then that isn't what I'm looking for, I'm looking for the one I had from the beginning (installation) that worked perfectly fine with no display issues
<indra> scp id_dsa.pub vladek@bljak.org:~/.ssh/authorized_keys why that line don't work
<Myrtti> hi Xavura, mind joining a certain channel for a chat?
<scheuri> indra: because you need to add the text in your id_dsa.pub in the file authorized_keys
<indra> he says don't have id_dsa.pud
<ethana2> ikonia: memtest saw the problem, but the dell diagnostic didn't so far, and that's what they want to see
<indra> yes i am
<traveller1977> could u tell me if firewire is supported by ubuntu?
<Xavura> Myrtti: I don't mind
<ASULutzy> Xavura: What other drivers work for 3d on an ati card other than fglrx?
<indra> i was make that
<weuhduiw> olskniko hahahahahahah
<flatman> ﻿corporal_clegg: I know, but some one on the ubuntu forums may have done it and then explained it.
<Xavura> ASULutzy: Well, they all seem to work except one
<bazhang> weuhduiw, please stop
<Xavura> ASULutzy: But they all have display issues
<scheuri> indra: the text in the file id_dsa.pub needs to be put into the file authorized_keys....this command will NOT do that
<Myrtti> Xavura: invited
<weuhduiw> nhsyolja  bnujs
<weuhduiw> mk
<Xavura> The driver I was using from installation up until yesterday had no display issues.
<Pici> !en | weuhduiw
<corporal_clegg> flatman: I've read abount ubuntu installation via pxe, but not windows installation using ubuntu :)
<ubottu> weuhduiw: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Xavura> Myrtti: I didn't get your invite
<weuhduiw> miaoks
<indra> i must make that file on server
<indra> put
<indra> i must put that file on server
<flatman> Sorry gotta go
<indra> in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<scheuri> indra: yes, you need to COPY the file to the server , and then put the text in this file into the file called authorized_keys
<scheuri> indra: you are trying to OVERWRITE the file authorized_keys
<indra> oh
<indra> i don't know
<scheuri> indra: do you have SSH-Connection to your server right now?
<indra> yes
<indra> i have
<scheuri> indra: okay...open the file called authorized_keys with vi, then add the CONTENT of your id_dsa.pub into this file called authorized_keys
<david123> I'm running xfce with ubuntu, what is the fastest xfce window manager and theme?
<scheuri> indra: (copy and paste works)
<indra> just i moment
<scheuri> david123: probaly black with white
<salty> what happened to xmms?
<david123> scheuri: ? black with white?
<keys> yes what happened to xmms?
<Starnestommy> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<indra> i cant access
<salty> but does streamtuner use audacious?
<scheuri> david123: well, black will not make your screen light the LCDs and white is necessary to be able to read...I do not know...:)...I was just guessing
<HKV> wats the best way to convert ntfs to ex3 ? other than backing up & formatting
<too> mioaosm
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, man, i got connected, but only through a NO SECURE connection... if I try to connect via my router which uses WPA-PSK it doesnt go....
<scheuri> HKV: none, I am afraid
<too> jaism
<rnstux> Hi
<indra> i can't access that file
<ASULutzy> LaNCeloT_RW: Well, not that it's 100% secure, but you could just setup MAC filtering on the router, that's what I did
<too> nhuazsccda
<too> a
<jpds> !en > too
<ubottu> too, please see my private message
<indra> just admin can access
<too> tose
<ASULutzy> LaNCeloT_RW: Make it so the router will only accept connections from the MAC addresses that you specify... Now someone who is really tech savvy and knows what they're doing with aircrack-ng could probably still hop on your network, but eh
<LogicalDash> I'm syncing my addressbook between Evolution and my Treo, and everything there works fine. Now I want to be able to sync those same contacts from my address book with Thunderbird, which is the email client that I actually use. How can I do this?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, but I cannot change the router´s config.. I don´t leave alone and that would be not ok... I would have to find a way to put WPA to work... =/
<rnstux> hi
<balle_> does anybody know the names of some theme packs? the code was something like sudo apt-get install themepack or something?
<emorris> !ask | rnstux
<ubottu> rnstux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LogicalDash>  !hi | rnstux
<ubottu> rnstux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LogicalDash> emorris: the dude didn't actually ask anything yet :-P
<scheuri> balle_: try "aptitude search theme"
<ASULutzy> LaNCeloT_RW: I think that forum post explains how to setup WPA_supplicant, but it can be a pain in the butt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765671 on like page 2-4 I believe
<emorris> LogicalDash: yeah, sorry, just realised i did the wrong one
<temoto-work> Why could desktop icons not draw? They exist in ~/Desktop
<HailandKill> What package includes xine-check..? I have xine-ui installed  but xxine-check doesnn't seem to exist..
<hanophix33> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of that choppy minimizing black box?
<travis_> hello
<emorris> temoto-work: nautilus not running?
<temoto-work> emorris, i guess nautilus is removed.
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASULutzy, Oh, thatś alright for me... there're almost 22 hours I was trying to got it at least connecting.. more 22 hours to make WPA Work :-P LOL
<mbrigdan> what can I do to get ThunderBird to see the encryption keys that I have in the "password manager" thing? It doesn't seem to see any of my key.
<Xavura> Is there a command I can issue to check which driver is in use right now for my Graphics Card?
<travis_> how do i know if nvidia propietary driver is 3d accelerating?
<temoto-work> emorris, no, it's installed, but not running of course.
<blajumper> I want to remove kdebase-kde4, but apt-get wants to install kde-icons-oxygen before
<Ahadiel> travis_, glxinfo | grep rendering
<emorris> temoto-work: if you run it from the command line, does it work?
<mbrigdan> hmm, when sshing to my own box with -v turned on, it seems that my server takes my *public* key as authentication. This seems very insecure to me. Am I just seeing things wrong, or is it misconfigured?
<blajumper> kde-icons-oxygen is a package that can't be verified, when installing it trashes my ext3 filesystem
<Mike__003> After upgrading to Firefox 3, right-clicking in Firefox has stopped working entirely. Any ideas?
<blajumper> (the way that fsck is needed to replay the journal to repair it)
<pinoktapenguen1>  │ AaronH
<travis_> Ahadiel: glxinfo | grep rendering
<pinoktapenguen1> hi
<temoto-work> emorris,no.
<Xavura> Is it bad I get a segmentation fault when typing glxinfo?
<travis_> Ahadiel: result is yes
<blajumper> all I want is to remove kde including this shitty package that screws up my whole filesys and my data
<keys> Thanks audacious works fine :-)
<temoto-work> emorris, bash doesn't complete nau
<Xavura> What's a segmentation fault?
<blajumper> how can I do it?
<travis_> Ahadiel: i can play games now?
<lemon_> Hi, I would like to install cheese, but it says thereis a dependencies conflict, what should I do?
<ChaosMageX> Does Ubuntu come with a program already installed for connecting to IRC servers via the terminal?
<nutzer> nutzer
<Xavura> ChaosMageX: I don't think it does, no
<Starnestommy> Xavura: it's when a program crashes because of its memory being corrupted
<travis_> Ahadiel: are envy drivers capable of 3d acceleration?
<LogicalDash> blajumper: you could remove kdelibs
<mbrigdan> ChaosMageX: I don't think so, but if you need one, use irssi
<Xavura> Starnestommy: Is it weird to receive a segmentation fault by running glxinfo from the Terminal?
<sps`> Is there anyone here that is skilled with printing problems?
<temoto-work> emorris, installed nautilus. Desktop works.
<blajumper> LogicalDash it insists on installing kde-icons-oxygen for which it has no source
<temoto-work> emorris, thanks.
<blajumper> because I removed the repository that includes it
<Starnestommy> Xavura: a GUI terminal or just a regular terminal?
<LogicalDash> blajumper: what insists? what exactly are you doing?
<ethana2> does memtest give any false positives?
<emorris> temoto-work: no problem, i was just about to suggest reinstalling it
<travis_> Ahadiel: when is the new nvidia driver going to be reposited in synaptic?
<Xavura> Starnestommy: A GUI Terminal
<temoto-work> emorris, is there a way to be happy w/o nautilus?
<ikonia> ethana2: it can be things like temperature related, so maybe it only shows up after X ammount of time
<ethana2> ah
<blajumper> LogicalDash trying to wipe off the kde4 out of the #kubuntu-kde4 topic-mentioned repository
<Starnestommy> Xavura: that is odd
<blajumper> which trashes ext3 everytime on updating
<snmpee_> Hi. I need to know how to enable Hotplug firmware support, or if already installed, how to use it. I have firmware for my ipw2200 from sourceforge that i need to install
<blajumper> which means possibly trashing my whole data aswell
<LogicalDash> blajumper: Be more precise. What commands have you entered, what buttons have you pressed?
<HKV> i have ubuntu8.04 + compizfusion + emerald + vista theme. in vista, if a translucent window was dragged over a playing video, the video wud still show, slightly blurred. but in ubuntu i see just black screen in place of playing video, can it be fixed ?
<zafy> anyway I can diagnose a firefox crash in ubuntu after it crashed ? see some error messages and such ?
<blajumper> I entered "apt-get -fm remove kdebase-kde4"
<mic_p> Hi all. I need some help for install ubuntu on my mac g3. Where to find some help? A guide or an how-to?
<hanophix33> Does anyone else get choppy black minimizing lines?
<javier_> hi
<blajumper> and "apt-get remove kdelibs"
<Scorp_> Hey, I need help regarding the sound. At any given point of time, only one program can access the sound card. How can i correct that ?
<Xavura> Starnestommy: If you think that's odd, you should see some of the other issues I've had :P
<javier_> hiii
<emorris> temoto-work: nautilus draws the desktop icons; you will need to find an alternative if you want icons
<javier_> anyone wanna fuck me :$?
<Xavura> hanophix33: Do you get these choppy lines often when opening menus etc.?
<blajumper> both caused an error: "The package kde-icons-oxygen needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<LogicalDash>  !language | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<legion_> Hello, i want to enable HPET on my ICH4 chipset, i need to add "hpet=force" to the kernel command line, where can this be done in ubuntu 8.04?
<blajumper> as I already said, this package caused all the trouble for me
<blajumper> I do NOT want to reinstall it
<blajumper> this kde-icons-oxygen thingy
<askand> How can I check the contents of a tarfile from the commandline without unpacking it?
<hanophix33> xavura:  black box when minimizing windows
<blajumper> whatever they did to it, it trashes everything here
<Scorp_> Hey, I need help regarding the sound. At any given point of time, only one program can access the sound card. How can i correct that ?
<ChaosMageX> What's the command for monitoring processes via the terminal in Ubuntu?
<LogicalDash> blajumper: ok... well... why not remove kde-icons-oxygen and then remove kdebase?
<Xavura> hanophix33: If you open say System > Preferences do you get weird lines too?
<travis_> ps axu chaos page
<ikonia> askand: what do you mean check the contacts, tar tvf is the "test" option
<LogicalDash> blajumper: alternately, why not remove kdelib instead of kdebase
<travis_> mage
<mbrigdan> !sound | Scorp_
<hanophix33> xavura:  no
<ubottu> Scorp_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<snmpee_> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php  <-- this is the firmware i wish to install, and i have no clue how
<ethana2> ikonia: if it took 5 hours for the error to happen, would you say it could be ignored?
<davey_> Anyone here know anything about OpenVPN?
<snmpee_> make doesn't work, neither does sh
<ikonia> ethana2: no
<blajumper> LogicalDash I tried, same error message
<Xavura> hanophix33: Never mind then, but I'd say it's something to do with your graphics card/driver like my problem, weird display issues
<nixnoob__> yo when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo clfush size 64 means its a 64 bit CPU right?
<travis_> anyone managed to run pear pc¿?
<HKV> ?? any1 ? is there a way to see video playing even thru a transparent windo in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nixnoob__: no
<iplaythisgame> ChaosMageX top
<ethana2> ikonia: dell wants me to reinstall first, so I'm doing that now..
<markl__> snmpee_: it is included with the default kernel isn't it
<ikonia> ethana2: ok
<nixnoob__> ikonia: what is it?
<Scorp_> ubottu: Its peculiar. The sound drivers are all fine and working.  But only one program can access sound at a time. How can i have multiple programs being able to make sound ??
<ubottu> Scorp_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> nixnoob__: check the docs, I'm not going to look through the docs for you
<blajumper> LogicalDash HELP!! whatever I try, it always wants to upgrade kde-icons-oxygen :(
<nixnoob__> ikonia: you are a dick
<blajumper> but I cannot upgrade this, it screws up everything!
<markl__> snmpee_: did you try modprobe ipw2200
<blajumper> I tried three times, I always had to fix stuff with fsck
<markl__> snmpee_: and then run dmesg to see the results
<Scorp_> ubottu: Ur a smart bot for that..!
<ubottu> Scorp_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blajumper> one time it even trashed some inodes/data, I REALLY do not want to upgrade it
<hanophix33> xavura:  yea. looks horrible
<blajumper> I just want to get rid of KDE without upgrading this package :'(
<Xavura> I think I have found my issue! "fglrx is the name of the closed-source, proprietary driver from ATI. It conflicts with the open-source "radeon" driver. If the "fglrx" kernel module is loaded at boot, X will be able to start using the "radeon" driver but "Direct Rendering" (DRI) will be disabled."
<Xavura> If Direct Rendering WAS disabled, would that create weird display issues?
<Xavura> If so I know what to do, finally!
<superfirelord42> blajumper: what does it say is depending on the icon package?
<snmpee_> markl_ slight correction, it's ipw2100, doing so now
<mbrigdan> Scorp_: I made the bot activate the sound trigger on you (!sound), to see if it might help, I woudn't know that much about helping you, but are you sure that all the sound drivers are set to ALSA and not OSS?
<Xavura> It also says "This results in a severe performance reduction."
<markl__> snmpee_: cool, i have had a few ipw chips over the years and they have just magically worked; i don't think i even had to do the modprobe by hand
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: Yes, its Alsa.
<HailandKill> I don't suppose anyone else on Hardy with xine is missing their xine-check too?
<Xavura> and that is exactly what I have, a severe peformance reduction, I have to try this
<blajumper> superfirelord42 I think I got it now by requesting the uninstall of the icon package itself
<asdfe> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mbrigdan> Scorp_: hmm, let me check my settings
<balle_> !themes
<legion_> I want to enable HPET on my ICH4 chipset, i need to add "hpet=force" to the kernel command line, where can this be done in ubuntu 8.04?
<blajumper> which seems to wipe off nearly everything of kde4 aswell. at least the trashy package is gone, and kde somehow, too
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: The sound is audible n working fine. Its only that when i use VLC Player, Amarok doesnt make any sound. And when I turn VLC off, Amarok sound comes back..!!
<HailandKill> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<balle_> !themes
<balle_> !themes
<blajumper> damn!
<pteague_laptop> does anybody know if the default rsync is built with --fileflags, --acls, or iconv support ?
<blajumper> got another error here... ok wait a sec, need to type it:
<mbrigdan> Scrop_: what is the "default mixer track" set to?
<snmpee_> markl_: pastebin.com/m220f9315
<AJC_Z0> a DVD has a 24 bit PCM stereo track to which I'd like to listen, preferably with Xine, but when I play it I get the sound and a nasty loud hiss in the right channel. At what point in the chain from my sound card to my xine config do I need to check and/or set something to hear it properly? [Details on card, alsa, xine config, etc. on request]
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: Its set to master.
<blajumper> "dpkg: error processing kde-icons-oxygen: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal." what shall I do now??
<haichman> are you now a software for convert .rm in .mp3 for ubuntu hardy heron
<mbrigdan> Scrop_: what about the device?
<blajumper> reinstalling it would cause dpkg to crash and the ext3 filesys to be broken again >.<
<asdfe> ubuntu won't see any wifi hotspots. the card is recognized
<keys> How do I listen to streams in streamtuner?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: you can try to force removal
<fyrestrtr> keys: install audacious
<blajumper> ok
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: HDA Intel : Alsa Mixer
<xiande> I CAME HERE<<<<<11
<xiande> HOW ARE YOU?
<keys> i have but but it fails
<ASULutzy> !caps | xiande
<ubottu> xiande: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blajumper> superfirelord42 same error
<blajumper> (I did apt-get -fm remove kde-icons-oxygen)
<xiande> MY UBUNTU CANNOT FULLSCREEN, HOW TO DO ?????
<superfirelord42> im trying to remember if using dpkg is depreciated in ubuntu....
<mbrigdan> Scrop_: hmm, that seems to be exactly my setup, so you probably have it configured right, I would suggest looking on the forums for people who have a simlar problem to you.
<Goop> I'm having a bit of trouble with Flash - whenever I try to play Flash games in Firefox 3, the browser slows down a lot (much more than in Windows)
<gkffjcs_> hey all, dose anyone know if it's possible to get compositing up and running on my rather legacy graphics card. Here's the lspci | grep VGA output "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)"
<blajumper> superfirelord42 apt-get accesses it
<blajumper> so I guess not
<legion_>  i want to enable HPET on my ICH4 chipset, i need to add "hpet=force" to the kernel command line, where can this be done in ubuntu 8.04?
<onthefence928> is there a simple program that would be good to get all music and organize it into a single folder (all music on my various filesystems i mean)
<bazhang> xiande, dont use caps
<superfirelord42> blajumper: yeah, i seem to recall there was something else ubuntu prefered we use
<xiande> CAPS?
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: Sure... Thanks..
<bazhang> xiande, LIKE this
<balle_> does anybody have some good HP's for themes and screenshot and the likes
<balle_> ?
<superfirelord42> try using dpkg --force --remove
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: Where can we get expert help for ubuntu ?? Some1 who has worked with the coding or something ??
<snmpee_> xiande: Please stop using capital letters. To do so, press your Caps Lock key one time.
<Goop> I'm having a bit of trouble with Flash - whenever I try to play Flash games in Firefox 3, the browser slows down a lot (much more than in Windows)
<onthefence928> xiande: CAPS LOCK is cruise control for cool, but you still need to steer
<keys> It now works, but volume is low comparing to Vlc
<superfirelord42> blajumper: try using dpkg --force
<blajumper> superfirelord42 ummm dpkg --force --remove kde-icons-oxygen probably?
<HiL> How to install an old HP printer to Ubuntu? I have no drivers.
<Malgaur> I have 2 public IPs from my ISP.  I have an Ubuntu server with 2 NICS.  1 nic accesses the net and the 2nd is connected to my network.  How can set up my server to have a computer on my network use the 2nd public ip using my server as the gateway?
<blajumper> I have no idea how to remove packages using dpkg =P
<balle_> Scorp_: here or on the forums, not from me though as my expertise is quite limited....
<mbrigdan> Scorp_: This channel, probably, sry I couldn't help you, i'm sorta new to ubuntu 2.
<LogicalDash> HiL, Ubuntu comes with a bunch of drivers preinstalled
<superfirelord42> blajumper: yeah, i keep forgetting syntax, hehe...
<HailandKill>  /usr/share/man/man1/xine-check.1.gz is just a man page, no? It hasn't got my missing xine-check in there somewhere has it??
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: Not a prob sir.. Ur surely more experienced than me.
<SwedeMike> Malgaur: are both dhcp assigned IPs?
<onthefence928> xiande: but seriously typing in all caps looks like yelling and is annoying on internet conversations
<snmpee_> onthefence928 I don't think he knows english very well.
<Malgaur> SwedeMike, they are public static IPs from my ISP.
<legion_>  i want to enable HPET on my ICH4 chipset, i need to add "hpet=force" to the kernel command line, where can this be done in ubuntu 8.04?
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 Is this the solution ?? I dont really understand the terminal thing too much
<Goop> I'm having a bit of trouble with Flash - whenever I try to play Flash games in Firefox 3, the browser slows down a lot (much more than in Windows)
<onthefence928> snmpee_: i figured, but i epxlained it anyways just in case
<snmpee_> markl_: did you reply and I missed it?
<HiL> How to know the drivers are working? I cannot see my HP printer.
<LogicalDash> HiL: System -> Administration -> Printing
<xiande> my ubuntu only have 800 600, and ,it cannot fullscreen.
<mbrigdan> Scorp_: Try that, it seems to be quite similar to your problem
<blajumper> superfirelord42 the syntax is different
<Scorp_> How can I unblock a port on ubuntu ??? Is there any firewall by default ?
<xiande> i have config xorg.conf, it is no use.
<blajumper> superfirelord42 something like dpkg --force conflicts <action>
<blajumper> haven't found out yet what to take as action
<blajumper> can't I do this via apt-get?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: what is teh error, can you pastebin it?
<LogicalDash> xiande: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<SwedeMike> Malgaur: it's tricky, you need to do a proxy-arp and then do some creative routing to make that work.
<blajumper> superfirelord42 syntax error, it prints out the basic commadn list and tells me to use a proper action
<xiande> i know,it is easy,
<mbrigdan> hmm, when sshing to my own box with -v turned on, it seems that my server takes my *public* key as authentication. This seems very insecure to me. Am I just seeing things wrong, or is it misconfigured?
<snmpee_> xiande Please answer these questions. 1. Do you have an x86 or an AMD 64 processor? 2. What is your brand and model of video card?
<SwedeMike> Malgaur: unless you want to do a 1to1 NAT for the second IP and NAT it to the internal PC IP
<xiande> but it only have 800 600
<superfirelord42> blajumper: what is the error when you just do it without force?
<snmpee_> xiande 3. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Scorp_> Why is gpedit not working ??
<xiande> have no 1024 786
<xiande> 8.041
<xiande> very new
<blajumper> superfirelord42 do what without force? just "dpkg"?
<mbrigdan> Scorp_: its gedit, not gpedit.
<snmpee_> xiande Please answer these questions. 1. Do you have an x86 or an AMD 64 processor? 2. What is your brand and model of video card?
<xiande> and on my pc ,it is ok, on my notbook, it not run good,
<blajumper> superfirelord42 --force is only a suboption; I have no idea how to use dpkg, and "dpkg" alone makes no sense
<superfirelord42> blajumper: one sec, im pulling up the syntax to help better
<xiande> i use p3
<blajumper> I am only used to apt-get
<legion_>  i want to enable HPET on my ICH4 chipset, i need to add "hpet=force" to the kernel command line, where can this be done in ubuntu 8.04?
<balle_> i can't seem to find any themes for the hardy heron other than gelatine, anybody know where i can get some?
<snmpee_> xiande What is your brand and model of video card?
<Malgaur> SwedeMike, I was thinking maybe a route on the server would do it?
<xiande> p3 not book trident display card.
<bazhang> balle_, gnome-look.org
<xiande> my notbook is toshiba ss2000
<snmpee_> xiande What model of Trident?
<SwedeMike> Malgaur: it's a bit more complicated than that.
<Scorp_> mbrigdan: ohh, thanks...
<keys> Can I connect my new Nokia E71 by cable on Ubuntu?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: dpkg -P package
<xiande> i do not know the display card morden , i know the notbook morden
<xiande> toshiba ss2000
<mbrigdan> ASULutzy: it seems that my ssh server is taking my public key as authentication, am I reading this wrong, or is it badly misconfigured ?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 does this install or remove a package?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: -P is purge, super remove...
<defrex> does anyone know of a program to keep two directories in sync in real time over ssh. More real-time then rsync and cron.
<mbrigdan> ASULutzy: I am sshing to my own box, could this be causing it?
<Malgaur> SwedeMike, is it possible to have the server assume both IPs on 1 NIC and have it forward one to a local network IP?
<DarkAudit> what is going on here? I just did an apt-build of three packages, with the source from the ubuntu repositories. Now Update Manager is saying those same three pakages have an update available, when apt-cache policy shows identical version numbers.
<SwedeMike> Malgaur: yes, that's the proxy arp I told you about
<Malgaur> SwedeMike, OIC, can you point me in the right direction, I have never heard of that
<SwedeMike> Malgaur: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_ARP
<genii> legion_: Add it to the end of the line reading "quiet splash" in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst which is for the kernel you are currently running
<xiande> i want a file in ubuntu where have 800 600  ,1024 768
<superfirelord42> blajumper: any luck?
<xiande> but i cannot find it.
<blajumper> no superfirelord42 same error =(
<legion_> genii, perfect thanks
<blajumper> "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<keys> Can connect to phone like Nokia PC suite?
<snmpee_> xiande is Toshiba ss2200 the correct name of the laptop model? I can't find any product specifications.
<superfirelord42> holdon, im finding the force option
<xiande> i see many man say ,i can find it in xorg.conf, but ,it have no.
<Malgaur> SwedeMike, thx
<balle_> i can't seem to find any themes for the hardy heron other than gelatine, anybody know where i can get some?
<DarkAudit> like this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27774/
<bazhang> balle_, gnome-look.org
<snmpee_> xiande I don't think you are using the correct name of the laptop.
<balle_> bazhang: just what i needed thx
<bazhang> balle_, check out imetal for gnome
<xiande> ok, i see
<xiande> toshiba dynabook SS2000
<Carroarmato0> Hey guys! Are other people having sound issues after the latest updates?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> can someone pls tell me y my computer makes 2 pppoe conections when i boot up??
<snmpee_> xiande I don't see an ss2200 on toshiba.com
<superfirelord42> ok, blajumper, try dpkg –remove –force-remove-reinstreq
<Jeruvy> is there a package for readline that will install the headers in the correct location?  What if I manually move them?
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Nope, my sound is completely fine. What hardware are you using?
<xiande> because it is very old,it is p3
<sebdah> Hi! Is there a good way to handle services in the /etc/rcx.d in ubuntu?
<lemon_> hi everybody, hi have a vimicro camera, but it doesn't work, cheese and camorama don't recognize it, but it seems to be connected, because led is red, any idea?
<Raheem> update-rc.d .. may be
<Carroarmato0> Goop: this pc I'm infront of has an Intel Ac'97 Audio Controler....... it worked great for a long time until recently..... and the strage thing is that at the same time the sound on my other pc running ubuntu quit working
<sebdah> Raheem: thanks
<xiande> ubuntu is so beatiful.
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> no its not
<superfirelord42> blajumper: any luck with it?
<Raheem> np sebastien29
<Carroarmato0> Goop:  I've managed to get play some sound with Totem by switching the sound deamon to PulseAudio....
<xiande> but i canot play rmvb in my pc.
<Raheem> opps
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Just in Totem?
<zod21> exi
<lemon_> any idea with the webcam vimicro?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: just a sec.... gonna try other players.....
<blajumper> no superfirelord42 dpkg -P prompts the very inconsistent package state error again
<superfirelord42> blajumper: did you try dpkg –remove –force-remove-reinstreq?
<superfirelord42> you may have missed it since it flew by very fast...
<bluef00t> does anyone here have realtek 8139 as their nic??
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Ow btw.... sound from flash stopped working too.... no sound from youtube
<blajumper> shit
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Have you tried switching the default sound daemon to PulseAudio?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 that worked somehow.. but...
<Raheem> !language | blajumper
<ubottu> blajumper: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blajumper> dpkg threw a lot of error messages at me
<blajumper> file system is read only again
<blajumper> which means trashed
<superfirelord42> blajumper: please pastebin them..
 * blajumper runs fsck and hopes that no data is lost
<blajumper> superfirelord42 no idea how to do that on console, really
<localgod11> Can someone help me with my nvidia card?  I tried envy but it booted to low res mode.  I did a reinstall and used the restricted driver but cant get better than 1380 res and vids look like crap. ubuntu is HH and card is nvidia 7200 gs
<Carroarmato0> Goop: well I always left the default sound deamon on...... however I've never been able to pinpoint if it was indeed using PulseAudio rather than Alsa
<bazhang> blajumper, install pastebinit
<superfirelord42> blajumper: are you on gnome-term?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 I am on TTY-stuff
<blajumper> no X
<superfirelord42> bazhang: his apt-get is curropt
<blajumper> oh no =((
<blajumper> some data is lost
<blajumper> some inode got trashed
<Carroarmato0> Goop: ok, sound works on Banshee too....
<blajumper> can't I just have this stupid kde removed???
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Go to System > Preferences > Sound
<|seb|> how bad is this kernel vulnerability? i'd rather avoid upgrade if i can
<superfirelord42> blajumper: how full is the parition?
<Goop> Carroarmato0: What is set as the default daemon? (for either playback or music)
<onthefence928> how do i get firefox to allow youtube videos and other similar video to go full-screen
<onthefence928> ?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 kdiskfree showed about 40% free, should be around 20 gig
<Carroarmato0> Goop: just a sec..... compiling a kernel for Gentoo..... I WILL prove my manhood by installing it successfully after so many years. ;)
<blajumper> how can I check this on command line?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: do we know how this keeps messing up your ext2?
<m-c> onthefence928: Firefox has a Download Helper function built in, to allow you to download the video into Totem media player.
<Carroarmato0> Goop: I've set the deamons on PulseAudio
<localgod11> Can someone help me with my nvidia card?  I tried envy but it booted to low res mode.  I did a reinstall and used the restricted driver but cant get better than 1380 res and vids look like crap. ubuntu is HH and card is nvidia 7200 gs
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Heh, I hardly know anything about Linux though, so you're ahead of me at least :)
<blajumper> superfirelord42 hum? what do you mean? do you think that a check on the full scale of the partition could trash it, too?
<m-c> !repeat |localgod11
<Carroarmato0> Goop: so this is a noob guide to me? :D
<ubottu> localgod11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Pretty much ;)
<blajumper> I don't think so; apart from dpkg, everything works fine
<Carroarmato0> Goop: dang :D
<Goop> Carroarmato0: I've only had Ubuntu installed for about 6/7 months
<user71> salut a  tous
<superfirelord42> blajumper: i mean normally that would not cause a partition to be trashed, so i want to know if we know why it trashes yours
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Mind you, I've tried to change every bit of it to prove that I can
<IndyGunFreak> localgod11: did you set your resolution in nvidia-settings?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 yes I would like to know that, too
<superfirelord42> blajumper: how old is the drive?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: me it's 3 years using diferent linux systems and only recently past 3 years Ubuntu :D
<onthefence928> m-c: and that's the only way
<superfirelord42> do you know?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 it has this S.M.A.R.T. thingy
<Goop> Carroarmato0: But anyway, do you normally use PulseAudio? By default mine is set to use ALSA, although it might be because I have a nVidia sound card
<m-c> onthefence928: That's a way where you do not even need the proprietary Flash Player software installed
<superfirelord42> blajumper: alot of drives have that, it is used to help when a drive is failing....
<blajumper> superfirelord42 apart from that: I ran dpkg three times now, everytime it left my partition mounted as "ro" when working on this specific packages, and two times data was trashed/lost; I had no problem editing text files and such, running kde without running dpkg to update, nothing
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Yes normally my settings are set to the name of my sound driver..... I figure it's always used the Alsa deamon
<blajumper> only when starting dpkg with this package it happens
<Ryan_wp> I think Ubuntu is installed, but the screen has been blank for a while, and now there's no sign of harddisk activity.
<blajumper> superfirelord42 no SMART is for getting information on the state of the disk afaik
<Ryan_wp> what should I do?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Strange thing for it to suddenly quit....
<blajumper> which means to find out if it might lose data in the future
<blajumper> not for rescuing data afterwards
<Goop> Carroarmato0: So you updated the sound drivers through oen of your normal updates?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: it does both.. it can be used to help moniter and correct issues.. not fix afterword...
<Goop> Carroarmato0: *One
<superfirelord42> for example if it sees something wrong, it may retry the write...
<Xavura> Ok I have mostly fixed my display issues but there is one problem, I'm going to make a pastebin now
<DarkAudit> I can eject my ipod normally by right-clicking and choosing eject, but trying eject from the command line only unmounts
<Carroarmato0> Goop: but then again... If I explicitly select the Alsa deamon I get an error....
<superfirelord42> but it wont know after it has moved on...
<DarkAudit> to get it to completely eject from a terminal requires a command line. what gives?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Does anyone know how to remove a ppp conection say for instance i want to remove conection "ppp1" how would i do that ?
<m-c> Ryan_wp Can you please elaborate?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: I usually keep an eye out for what new updates I'm installing..... and I don't recall noticing and sound related updates
<Xavura> Ok guys and girls here is my error (it's about 5 lines) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27779/
<superfirelord42> blajumper: after you are done doing the drive repairs, try removing kde, it should work since hte package is now fully removed...
<Xavura> Once I can fix my error, I'll be rid of my display issues for good
<dimitri> someone help me to share a dir on 2 ubuntu
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Hmm... I'm sure this isn't the case (for a pro like you ;) ) but have you changed ANY other settings recently, other than trivial things such as resolution?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 the package manager is.. what?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: i ment parition repairs
<fwaokda_> how do I uninstall VirtualBox off my lovely ubuntu :( ???
<mahidhar_> i want all the commands of ubuntu
<blajumper> the partition is already "repaired"
<blajumper> that took only a few seconds, but the affected data is gone of course
<blajumper> whatever it was
<Ryan_wp> m-c: About an hour ago, I started to install Ubuntu. I was out of the room for a while, and now the screen is blank, black, nothing on it. The orange activity light has stopped blinking.
<superfirelord42> blajumper: package manager? apt-get
<blajumper> yes, apt-get is still there
<Xavura> As far as I can see from the error, the radeon driver has gone walkies
<blajumper> why should it be gone?
<Ryan_wp> I have no idea if anything is still being installed
<superfirelord42> blajumper: yeah, you can now use it to finish removing kde
<snmpee_> mahidhar_: for help with command line questions, I recommend #bash
<blajumper> superfirelord42 no I can't?
<blajumper> kde-icons-oxygen is still there
<Carroarmato0> Goop: nope, everything worked perfectly untill now..... If I select my sound driver in the list, an error message pops up saying that an other application is currently using my card....
<superfirelord42> blajumper: i thought you said the dpkg command fixed it?
<bazhang> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<m-c> Ryan_wp - Does not sound good.  Is the CDROM tray out?
<Ryan_wp> Negative.
<blajumper> superfirelord42 no? it trashes everything, the filesys and such
<Carroarmato0> Goop: And for some reason Flash stopped producing sound....
<blajumper> and I needed to run fsck to fix my filesys
<blajumper> but still some data is lost!
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ok lets ask Does anyone here have adsl and use ubuntu ?
<blajumper> thanks to dpkg which failed the third time now.
<balle_> how can you make the themes in xxms format work on hardy? or many of the other themes for that matter?
<m-c> Ryan_wp - Reboot and try again.  No need to leave the room, it is a very fast installation
<superfirelord42> blajumper: what was the error on dpkg?
<blajumper> nothing is removed, nothing fixed, except the partition trashed a bit more once again
<Xavura> Does anyone know why I am receiving this error (5 lines) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27779/
<blajumper> a lot
<Ryan_wp> okay
<blajumper> you asked me to paste it
<blajumper> and I said I can't because I dunno how
<FloodBot1> blajumper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Carroarmato0> Goop: ow and another strange thing:  I can play music through Totem.... but Pidgin isn't making any sound either.... :s
<Goop> Carroarmato0: It's a long shot, but take a look at the applications running in System Monitor (assuming you're on Gnome)
<jgoo> Hi, I have two laptops, running same ubuntu, and same nautilus
<jgoo> one doesn't have the toptions to show main toolsbar and other tolsbars int he view menu
<Ryan_wp> Wait... the cd drive light is flickering as if it's working.
<blajumper> superfirelord42: the last errors I have still on the screen are all about the file system being read-only
<balle_> how can you make the themes in xxms format work on hardy? or many of the other themes for that matter? the only one i can do is the tar.gz format, and i have tried to extract the other ones and tarballing them..
<blajumper> and so it can't finish its job
<jgoo> and doesn't say 'file browser' in the title... yet I cannot find a way to make it show normal again
<superfirelord42> blajumper: strange....
<superfirelord42> hold on..
<Carroarmato0> Goop: ow btw.... I've confirmed that my system has been using Alsa all this time.....
<blajumper> but the filesys has been remounted to read-only somewhere while dpkg processed its stuff
<jgoo> also, it opens folders in new window... how do I stop that?
<Ryan_wp> Does the screen go blank while Ubuntu is being installed?
<Ole4kaa> Привет
<Pici> !ru | Ole4kaa
<ubottu> Ole4kaa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blajumper> to be more precise: it always gets remounted when I try to do anything on kde-icons-oxygen because the filesystem gets trashed >.<
<naftilos76> Hi guys, i'm currently a fedora user for a couple of years now and i start to be a little tired with this distro...any suggestions? I'm seriously considering moving to ubuntu or kubuntu...what do you think? any expirience with fedora 8, 9?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Could it be that it's caused by me using VirtualBox to emulate my Gentoo installation.....? :S
<Goop> Carroarmato0: I need to renew my knowledge of Ubuntu a bit, I've spent too much time re-installing my Windows XP installation
<Ryan_wp> Hmm... the error screen popped up :(
<bazhang> naftilos76, try the live cd; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Carroarmato0> Goop: well at least it's better than Win98.....
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Do you have VirtualBox running now?
<Lokz> I have stupid airport extreme router and it doesn't want to 'talk' to my ubuntu box so I can get an ip via DHCLIENT, even if I set iface to static with correct information, it doesn't work... any pointers?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: yes.... it's compiling my custom kernel for Gentoo as we speak :D
<naftilos76> <bazhang> thanks
<Xavura> Can anyone please check my really small error? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27779/
<bazhang> np
<Lokz> can = can't*
<superfirelord42> hmmm... blajumper a similer error is found here... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-257972.html.... but i dont htink it is hte solution
<Xavura> The error is only like 2 lines.
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Right... Well, I know that unless specified, VMWare sort of locks some hardware to the VM
<Goop> Carroarmato0: So maybe that could be happening with VirtualBox
<Carroarmato0> Goop: I've set VirtualBox to use the PulseAudio deamon.... not sure if that's the problem because on my other pc I'm not running it. But still have the same problem on that one.
<Goop> Carroarmato0: OK, at least we can wipe that out of the equation... for now
<acp_> hi, I'm setting up a ltsp and follow this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall. but when I try to boot my thin client i get "Disk boot failure,insert system disk and press enter" Im using a built in lan for my client and configure my bios to first boot via network. did I miss something?
<Xavura> Anyone? My driver seems to be broken, this is the first couple of lines of output of glxinfo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27779/
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Wait, I'll try changing some stuff on that pc..... (Gentoo finished compiling.... so I can shutdown VirtualBox for a sec :) )
<superfirelord42> blajumper: can you get the line from /etc/fstab for your drive and paste it here...
<Xavura> it basically says, unable to load driver radeon_dri.so
<Xavura> and it mentions an undefined symbol
<acp_> I have use the alternate cd that has the ltsp installation
<nixnoob> Xavura: still having problems ?  did the instructions i gave not work?
<ultimatumfr> hi all
<Xavura> nixnoob: Yes I'm still having problems, I have fixed it for the MOST part, now I just need to get DRI (Direct Rendering) working, my error:
<Xavura> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27779/
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Ok for some dark and mysterious reason, sound is working back fine on my other machine. :/
<Carroarmato0> Goop: gonna make some other checks
<superfirelord42> blajumper: did you get my last question?
<Goop> Carroarmato0: OK, check the simple things too ;)
<DarkAudit> aha! gnome-eject will eject my ipod as a regular user. Plain eject requires sudo. What's up with this?
<blajumper> superfirelord42 sec, yes
<blajumper> have been talking in #kubuntu-kde4 where everyone is puzzled
<superfirelord42> it is puzzeling, its not in that package
<superfirelord42> i ahve been looking at bug reports... havent found a solution yet
<Xavura> nixnoob: I'm also getting a segmentation fault when running glxinfo, brb anyway
<spiderfire> hello
<blajumper> UUID=802<..tell me if you need the whole id..> ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0  1
<Lokz> how do I get connectivity to my router? Seems like I can setup eth0 correctly
<blajumper> (/dev/sda5)
<Lokz> seems like »I can't*
<spiderfire> anyone know that wx.grid has to be imported into python scripts seperately?
<superfirelord42> AHHA!!!
<moshe> hi, anyone knows a reason for this bug? http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg542065.html
<Lokz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/
<superfirelord42> errors=remount -ro
<superfirelord42> blajumper: basicly when anything goes wrong, it remounts as a read only
<blajumper> superfirelord42 I know
<orgthingy> hi
<Carroarmato0> Goop: ok, everything seems to be working on this pc except Flash sound....
<blajumper> and a lot of stuff goes wrong, as data is lost afterwards
<blajumper> hi orgthingy
<ChaosMageX> This program that was suggested to me earlier, irssi, can it act as a bouncer?
<localgod11> how can I be sure that you have the right version of linux-restricted-modules installed.  It must match the version of the running kernel
<superfirelord42> if we remove that, it will not remount.... but what is causing the error
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Good to hear, now just to fix that Flash sound
<superfirelord42> (still is searching)
<orgthingy> When songs dont play, flash sounds work fine... but when flash sounds dont work, songs on my computer work
<Tevio> hi there, is php-5.2.6 available in Hardy or is it just 5.2.4?
<sarixe> hi, i need some help getting a logitech rumblepad 2 to work.
<orgthingy> man :S
<sarixe> does it just work automatically, or do i need to set it up?
<Flannel> Tevio: just 5.2.4
<Carroarmato0> Goop: but I'm running the beta version of Flash 10..... so maybe it's a bug in that version.... I'll try swapping back to the default stable version that comes with Ubuntu.  (btw: I've set my default sound setting to use PulseAudio and everything seems to work accordingly)
<Tevio> ok, thanks
<kira_> sup
 * blajumper pokes orgthingy
<blajumper> hey :)
<Jeruvy> anyone help with gcc errors?  ld: cannot find -lreadline, how can I fix this?
<daemon3> For some reason, my terminal screen locked up (never before happened).  Is there a way to do an emergency escape?
<Starnestommy> Jeruvy: you need to install libreadline5 and libreadline5-dev, I think
<DroP-PsyChoSiS_> does any1 know how to delete a point to point connection as my computer jst has a mind of its own and on impulse it decides to connect as many point to point connections as it wants. Can someone pls tell me how to remove a point to point connection with the fabulouse ubuntu ???
<orgthingy> blajumper :D !
<mgedmin> dapper; latest kernel upgrade -> nvidia binary driver won't work ("failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"); any clues?
<Jeruvy> Starnestommy: I build 5.2 from source
<Goop> Carroarmato0: I've just googled it too, apparently you can try installing the 'libflashsupport' package if it isn't already installed
<galean> Is there any reason why mysql 5.0.51 will not start at boot up for me?   I have to manually start it everytime I restart my machine.
<Goop> Carroarmato0: This person also uses PulseAudio, just so you know
<sysop1972> Hello
<Carroarmato0> Goop: don't worry, I've kept a backup file ;)
<Lokz> I'm trying to connect my ubuntu box to my router via the ethernet cable but it doesn't work, I've tried editting /etc/resolv.conf /etc/networks /etc/network/interfaces and I stil can't get a connection to the router... seems like the router is blocking the box... (All other computers (windows) can connect to the router/network). Here what I tried : http://paste.ubuntu.com/27393/
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Good plan, always handy to have
<Xavura> People my driver seems to be broken and I'm getting segmentation faults, I need some help
<sysop1972> I am quite new to linux and would like to know if I should use Ubuntu 8.04 server or desktop for a file server to windows workstations.
<Xavura> Graphics card driver
<superfirelord42> blajumper: do you have any good backups of data on your ext3 partition?
<m-c> Lokz: Can you ping the router interface's IP address?
<Lokz> I tried but it doesn't answer
<bazhang> sysop1972, your choice; do you need a gui?
<m-c> sysop1972: Will you be in front of the desktop much?
<m-c> *interface
<blajumper> superfirelord42 only partly
<Maco10> Ajuda
<Lokz> m-c: it doesn't respond
<blajumper> superfirelord42 that's why I don't want to try the removal again =P
<sysop1972> Well I think it may be easier for someone new to Linux to configure with a GUI?
<blajumper> of that specific package
<Xavura> When running glxinfo I am getting errors and segmentation faults, anyone?
<m-c> Lokz: Do you have an IP address on your desktop system?
<superfirelord42> blajumper: i do recommend yoyu finish a full backup, alot of what I am reading hints at bad sectors and failing disks... also loseing data is not fun...
<mgedmin> nm, looks like someone rebooted it before the apt-get upgrade was completed
<Carroarmato0> Goop: lol, so much for a backup..... I backedup the symbolic links to the damn file instead of the library itself.... ow well I can alsways reinstall it through Synaptic XD
<bazhang> sysop1972, then just install lamp on top of desktop
<Xavura> glxinfo is giving me errors and segmentation faults
<Goop> Carroarmato0: xD
<Lokz> m-c: if desktop system = ubuntu box, yes I've forced one 10.0.1.8 ; if desktop system = other windows running comp, yes they have 10.0.1.x
<m-c> Lokz: Have you tried to ping anything else?
<galean> Is there any reason why mysql 5.0.51 will not start at boot up for me?   I have to manually start it everytime I restart my machine. Can Anyone help?
<Lokz> m-c: i'll try to ping another comp one sec
<Lokz> m-c: weird thing is that the activity led is not active on the ethernet card (power is tho)
<tuna-fish> galean, install boot-up-manager (bum) and set it to start at bootup
<Xavura> I'm assuming segmentation faults are bad, if so I have a big problem right?
<superfirelord42> hmmm, does ubuntu install smart tools by default?
<Lokz> m-c: I get Destination Host Unreachable
<Carroarmato0> Goop: damn, reinstalled it correctly.... but it still doesn't work.... :S   Gonna try rebooting the system in the old WinX way.... brb
<ASCIIForager> Is anyone available to assist me with a boot issue?
<Xavura> Let me rephrase. Are segmentation faults bad? If so HOW bad......
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: please explain your problem, anyone who can help will respond...
<tuna-fish> Xavura: Segmentation fault = linux kills a process because that process attempted to use memory it's not allowed to.
<Xavura> tuna-fish: Why would glxinfo use memory it isn't allowed to?
<jzsmith> Xavura, I think they pretty much close down the program that had the segmentation fault.
<Xavura> Ok, so why is glxinfo using memory it shouldn't
<Lokz> m-c: there is no activity led, and it's plugged with a rj45 ethernet cable directly to the router. I've tried to connect the modem in the ethernet card of the ubuntu and then doing dhclient and I was able to ping google.com (but I wasn't on the network obviously)
<superfirelord42> blajumper: dmesg | grep sda
<tuna-fish> Xavura: it means the programmer made a mistake
<jzsmith> Xavura, maybe a rogue pointer.
<fyrestrtr> memory leaks ftl
<Xavura> tuna-fish: Isn't glxinfo built into err Linux/Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Xavura: no.
<Xavura> fyrestrtr: Is the fact that glxinfo is giving me an error near the top a reason why it might be having segmentation faults
<tuna-fish> Xavura: You get a segfault when, for example, you try to access the 11th item of a 10-item array. (and the memory after it is not segmented for writing/reading)
<ASCIIForager> I have a fresh install of hardy and when I boot, I get the grub loader then busybox loads initramfs then I get an eternal loop of error messages referencing an ata device and an "exception Emask".
<Xavura> Ok well that doesn't help so, I have errors with glxinfo, can anyone help
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: are you on hte effected machine on a windows, or on another computer
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Welcome back :)
<St-Lemur> OK, clearly it's going to be one of those kinds of days. Nautlius is periodically forgetting how to launch items via a double-click. killallnautilus fixes it but eventually it fails again.
<Jeruvy> Starnestommy: thanks, that worked for me :)
<Carroarmato0> Goop: thx, now let's try again.... ;)
<Xavura> glxinfo is reporting errors with my gfx card driver and segfaulting, can anyone help???
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Bingo! I knew my Windows hacking tricks wouldn't fail me! :D
<Xavura> I have followed the tutorial on the Ubuntu website to get the graphics card working, so why is it erroring and segfaulting
<tuna-fish> Xavura: drivers probably not loading up correctly. Which brand?
<Xavura> tuna-fish: ATI
<Goop> Carroarmato0: So it worked after a restart?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: not sure if you missed my question, are you on hte effected machine?
<ASCIIForager> Superfirelord42:  I'm on a different machine at the moment.
<tuna-fish> Xavura: Ca't help, I have no experience with them
<debCarlos> Xavura: Segfaulting??? glxinfo??? It give you an error like "Segmentation fault error"=
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Any other magic tricks up your sleeve?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: So much for linux copying/mimiking windows stuff like fixing things upon a reboot :D
<soreau> Xavura: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tuna-fish> Xavura: Also, did you update your kernel lately?
<ammend> Are there any flash decompilers for ubuntu ( swf to fla )??
<tuna-fish> Xavura: have you rebooted your machine since?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: a fresh isntall right?
<Xavura> debCarlos: Nope, I have errors near the top then I have at the bottom "Segmentation Fault"
<Xavura> tuna-fish: Not that I know of
<Xavura> soreau: Sure
<jzsmith> ammend, do any good ones exist at all?
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Could have just been that the changes something made might not have been applied until the sound service was restarted.
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: yes.  Installed 25 minutes ago.
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: ok, in grub, look at the boot syntax
<Goop> Carroarmato0: So technically, restarting the X server would have done it :P
<debCarlos> Xavura: Maybe restarting... some days ago i was having segafult errors with basename, then i rebooted and all was fine ^^
<ammend> jzsmith: for windows, i am pretty sure... yes.
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: put the line that begins with kernel here...
<tuna-fish> Xavura: there was an update on the apt repo not long ago, perhaps you installed it. That would make the drivers not work until the machine is rebooted once.
<Carroarmato0> Goop: Well everything works again.  Thanks for the moral support, you sure don't have to be techsavvy inorder to do that. :D
<Goop> Carroarmato0: But either way, I'm glad you got it fixed
<Xavura> debCarlos: I have restarted numerous times
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: Let me reboot first.
<superfirelord42> ok...
<Xavura> tuna-fish: See above, I have restarted numerous times
<superfirelord42> blajumper: are you still there?
<tuna-fish> Xavura: I'd try reinstalling the drivers
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Absolutely no problem, hope to help you again (not hoping that it goes wrong again though xD)
<Xavura> soreau: My /var/log/Xorg.*.log files are all VERY LARGE
<Xavura> soreau: They all have to be a good few thousand lines
<soreau> Xavura: Not good. Which driver are you using and how did you install it?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: If you need anything or have a question you can always ask me ^^  (well... when I'm on irc.... but googling my nickname will surely help you find me. )
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42:  Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<tuna-fish> Xavura: segfault just means the software is crashing and linux kills it to save itself from it.
<Xavura> soreau: Over the last 24 hours~ I have been trying a LOT, right now I am trying the open source ATI one as the tutorial says it is the one I should be using
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Well, time for some browsin' time, bye!
<Carroarmato0> Goop: I'm the only Carroarmato0 in da freaking interwebs :P
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: hit e please....
<Goop> Carroarmato0: Very true
<Xavura> soreau: Over the last 24 hours~ I have been doing a lot of messing around with Xorg.conf so that's why the logs are so big
<soreau> Xavura: Have you removed xorg-driver-fglrx pkg?
<Carroarmato0> Goop: anyway good day! ^^
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: done.
<Xavura> soreau: Yes, I followed the tutorial to the word
<superfirelord42> do you see a line begining with kernel?
<Xavura> glxinfo | grep vendor = SGI
<soreau> Xavura: Have you used envy at all? (don't btw)
<Xavura> I have restarted, etc.
<Xavura> soreau: Not that I know of
<Xavura> soreau: Does this help: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27779/
<askand> Can someone please explain to me how the --update option works for tar? Or point me to a page with good documentation?
<soreau> Xavura: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: do you see a line begining with kernel?
<Xavura> soreau: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<debCarlos> askand: Already tried $ man tar  ?
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=4cedc15b-a254-405e-(arrow right)
<askand> debCarlos: yep I need help with the syntax
<Xavura> soreau: The tutorial says it is supported by the ATI open source driver with full 3d acceleration
<superfirelord42> i need the whole line please, you may have to edit the line and scroll right and left, you can leave out the UUID when you type it up
<debCarlos> askand: Mmm, maybe in google, sorry, i don't know about it...
<soreau> Xavura: I have seen this error before, but only recently and I don't know what's causing it. It might be that the packages are broken atm, I cannot say. (and yes, the open drivers support your card just fine when they're working)
<Xavura> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Xavura> wait
<Xavura> The output of the above is "No"
<Xavura> That is what is causing my display issues, this I know
<Seven_Six_Two> What's the best way to cache system updates for use by multiple computers? I have 3 ubuntu boxes and would like to not waste bandwidth downloading the common updates
<Xavura> and the reason for the DRI = no would be this I should imagine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27779/
<r3d> I have a question (when someone has time)
<soreau> Xavura: Alright. Join #compiz-fusion and ask there. Someone might be able to help ;)
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: ﻿kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=(Omitted) ro quiet splash
<Seven_Six_Two> r3d just ask
<Xavura> soreau: How does it have anything to do with Compiz Fusion?
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<soreau> Xavura: Just trust me
<superfirelord42> ok, ASCIIForager do you know what paritition you installed ubuntu to?
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, aptoncd
<Seven_Six_Two> Xavura, they deal with direct rendering issues more
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, that's a package name?
<Xavura> I'll try...
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, see above
<r3d> I have xp installed. I installed ubuntu via live cd. I reboot, I get grub error 22. I am told to go thru the windows recovery program and use fixmbr, which I did. Now windows boots fine, but I can't access ubuntu at all
<Xavura> soreau: It seems a little dead in there, is it always like that?
<superfirelord42> r3d: thats because fixmbr removed grub, the bootloader...
<r3d> thats what I thought. So How do i add it again?
<soreau> Xavura: Just post the segfaulting pastebin, the complete output of glxinfo in there etc
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, oh thanks. I missed that. I was thinking about using a caching proxy, but the cd would be easier I think
<superfirelord42> r3d are you on the machine at the molment?
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: Sorry.  didin't write it down.  where can I fdisk-l from?
<r3d> I am
<bazhang> np
<r3d> under XP
<guest30823> create local cache for updates -> http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Xavura> soreau: if I do cat glxinfo > glfinxo.output.txt will that do what I think it will do?
<superfirelord42> r3d, reboot onto the live cd then reconnect to this channel, or find another computer to be on irc on...
<soreau> Xavura: It is not dead, but not a complete mess like this, and make sure to include distro, card model too
<soreau> Xavura: Yes, that should work
<r3d> Is it better if I am in Ubuntu or XP?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: ok, hit escape a couple times.... then when you get to the first grub menu, hit c
<galean> Is there any reason why mysql 5.0.51 will not start at boot up for me?   I have to manually start it everytime I restart my machine. Can Anyone help?
<superfirelord42> r3d: you need to do it from ubuntu, thats how you install grub...
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42:  I can boot into liveCD if I turn off ACPI.
<Kiamun> hi, knowing some C and C++ how can one give back something to the ubuntu community?
<Xavura> soreau: It doesn't
<r3d> kk brb
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: I"m at the grub prompt.
<soreau> Xavura: That's not necessary though, just copy / paste it from the terminal directly
<soreau> Xavura: To pastebin.ca
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: root (0,0)
<superfirelord42> what does it say?
<DigitalNinja> Is there a reason Wubi would "cycle" and then shut a laptop off? I'm trying to find a solution for someone else
<superfirelord42> unknown or ext3fs
<Kiamun> knowing some C and C++ how can one give back something to the ubuntu community ... how does one get started?
<Xavura> soreau: The output is too big to copy it, I'd rather use cat, how should I be usin git
<daemon3> Is it unusual if the terminal screen freezes?
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord: Error 11: Unrecognized device string.
<Seven_Six_Two> guest30823, thanks. I bookmarked that. I don't think I want to mirror everything, I just want to download updates once. That will be good for later during an installfest
<soreau> Xavura: sec
<LetsGo67> How do I fix error "cannot handle file 'libstdc++.so.6' with TLS data" in BasicLinux?
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord:  I'm dualbooted with vista.
<anita> Escriba el texto aquí....
<Kiamun> LetsGo67: this is a ubuntu channel, not a basic linux channel
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: oops, sorry, my bad... its root (hd0,1)
<debCarlos> Kiamun: Yep, i think you can, you should start asking in #ubuntu-devel
<soreau> Xavura: glxinfo > glxinfo.txt
<Kiamun> debCarlos: thanks!
<galean> Is there any reason why mysql 5.0.51 will not start at boot up for me?   I have to manually start it everytime I restart my machine. I am running Unbuntu 8.0.4.
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: does it say ext3?
<soreau> Xavura: Not sure though if it segfaults, it might not work.. also shouldn't be _that_ big
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: no.  Nothing echo'd back.  just a new grub prompt.
<sysop1972> What is the difference between server running lamp and desktop?
<superfirelord42> really?
<superfirelord42> hmm
<bazhang> sysop1972, server is no gui, desktop running lamp is like server with gui
<SaEeDIRHA> hi
<superfirelord42> what happens when type kernel / and then proced to hit tap a couple of times...
<Kiamun> sysop1972: server and desktop are 2 optimised different variants of ubuntu
<SaEeDIRHA> i have old Toshiba Satellite 1110 laptop, and i have successfully installed ubuntu 7.04 on it, but i have problem with my Graphic card,
<LetsGo67> How do I fix error "cannot handle file 'libstdc++.so.6' with TLS data"?
<bazhang> !lamp | sysop1972
<ubottu> sysop1972: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SaEeDIRHA> i dont know how can i send video out put to my s-video port, so i can see my screen thro TV,
<SaEeDIRHA> can any one help please?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, what is basicLinux?
<LetsGo67> bazhang: it's Linux for 386 and newer computers.
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42: Error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<bazhang> LetsGo67, not ubuntu?
<ASCIIForager> superfirelord42:  Give me 2 minutes.  I can boot to live CD.
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: strange... ok, go ahead and boot on the live cd like you mentioned...
<SaEeDIRHA> my VGA details are:  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<sun01tech> are all the thumbnails deleted upon shutdown?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForager: ok...
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> isnt ubuntu supposed to be more stable than windows ???
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, have you installed the ati control panel?
<fyrestrtr> DroP-PsyChoSiS: nope, who told you that?
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: if you mean aticonfig, yes i did
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> fyrestrtr, every1 that uses linux sais it does crash as often as windows
<superfirelord42> DroP-PsyChoSiS: they actually mesure the same from my expiance as far as stability
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: but still dont know how to use it
<onthefence928> what's a good desklet that works similar to Gkrellm but is a bit cleaner looking and easier to work with
<LetsGo67> How do I fix error "cannot handle file 'libstdc++.so.6' with TLS data" in BasicLinux?
<superfirelord42> DroP-PsyChoSiS: speedwize however, my computers show advantage linux
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, you'll have to run it with sudo so that it can modify your xorg.conf
<SaEeDIRHA> i cannot find any guidance online
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> coz my ubuntu has crashed more today than windows did in a month
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: what argument do i need to provide ?
<sun01tech> DroP-PsyChoSiS:  usually problem hardware
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> u mean like a faulty graphics card?
<superfirelord42> DroP-PsyChoSiS: linux is more picky sometimes when you change stuff and its not expecting it...
<LetsGo67> How do I fix error "cannot handle file 'libstdc++.so.6' with TLS data" in BasicLinux?
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, you need the control center gui, or you need to read the docs on editing the xorg.conf file
<debCarlos> DroP-PsyChoSiS: I have never seen a crash in my Ubuntu or in my Debian
<sun01tech> DroP-PsyChoSiS:  that's one possibility..
<digitaltao> I have been running ubuntu for about a month now, and it has only crashed one time b/c of nvidia drivers
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: i know how to edit xorg.conf
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: i have, but generally, its something stupid i did...
<onthefence928> DroP-PsyChoSiS: i've done stuff in the short time i've used ubuntu that would have never happened in windows, and if i did manage to do it in windows, it would have destroyed my computer
<Seven_Six_Two> DroP-PsyChoSiS, my debian and ubuntu boxes have never crashed either
<fyrestrtr> please take non support related chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: and it works fine, but there is nothing about how to send output to s-Video insted of LCD
<debCarlos> suoperfirelord: I have a virtual-machine for tests, that's why i never get crashes, i do all the stupid things there ^^
<fyrestrtr> !xinerama | SaEeDIRHA
<ubottu> SaEeDIRHA: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sun01tech> i  never had ubuntu crashed but i had a program like firestarter or firefox crash, but was the os didnt freeze up like windows...i was able to do everything else
<debCarlos> *superfirelord
<askand> Can someone please explain to me how the --update option works for tar? Or point me to a page with good documentation?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> debCarlos, u know how to check ur computer temperature in ubuntu ?
<SaEeDIRHA> i dont want to extend my screen, all i want is just send sceen output to s-video, insted of my laptop's LCD
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: my computers are not good enough for the VM, but i am stopping, this is off topic..
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, I'll pastebin mine. You can use it as reference. Keep in mind that I have a 22" lcd, a tv, 1 trackball and a drawing tablet
<digitaltao> anyone here have experience setting up fuppes? I hear its alot more stable then ushare is that true?
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, I have 2 desktops set up, but you can at least see what you might be missing
<debCarlos> DroP-PsyChoSiS: there are some "widgets" that let you know it, but if you're looking for a command to do it, i don't know...
<darkben> hello room
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: i really appreaciate your help
<mib_3oox2n> my movie player/vlc player close abruptly when fast forwarding anyone knw y?
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: does your hotkeys work as well?
<darkben> is there any 1 here love game
<digitaltao> DroP-PsyChosis: Install screnlets
<Smith> does the new ATI HD4850 work in ubuntu
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: cuz the hotkey which switches the sceen doesnt work on mine
<tckb> hi pps
<debCarlos> sun01tech: yep, sometimes my applications crash too, but the system... never ^^
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: Sorry.  Had to recover from a minor power failure.
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1 no problem...
<tckb> can anybody tell me how to make a live ubuntu cd
<openros> How can i manully enable my wireless lan
<superfirelord42> tckb: download the image frmo ubuntu.com, and burn it to a cd...
<Smith> does the new ATI HD4850 work in ubuntu
<superfirelord42> *from
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, I don't use that. I have both enabled (different desktops) and move my mouse from one to the other. I also have nvidia, not ati, and I have direct rendering enabled
<Smith> does the new ATI HD4850 work in ubuntu
<_sp8472_> Hi. I have this problem where icons in the gnome notification area seem to get corrupted.
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, here it is:        http://pastebin.com/d375ca43
<darkben> any one love game?
<tckb> i told  i want to ****make**** a live cd .....
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: did you manage to get on the live cd?
<Smith> does the new ATI HD4850 work in ubuntu
<darkben> I need to find a game in ubuntu like counter strike
<mib_3oox2n> darkben: i love games but u cant play a lot of them on ubunutu
<superfirelord42> tckb: oh, sorry, i misunderstood, i mentaly made make into burn...
<darkben> I have tested assault cube be4
<tckb> its ok...
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: thankx alot, let me have look, i will come back
<Smith> does the new ATI HD4850 work in ubuntu
<mib_3oox2n> darkben: u can play counter stike via wine or crossover
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, ok
<kyncani> darkben: you mean an online fps ?
<darkben> assault cube is good but poor gameplay compare to CT
<bazhang> tckb, check ubuntu customization kit
<_sp8472_> I haven't been able to find anything about this on the web, although I found one screenshot of someone who has a similar problem (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13550607/corrupted%20image.png)
<tckb> darkben: y dont u use conturestrike itself
<darkben> yeah i need online fps
<m-c> Smith: There are some new open source drivers being produced for that card, actually
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  I have the fdisk information.
<tckb> custimization kit???
<kyncani> darkben: if so, there are nexuiz, openarena, tremulous (from memory)
<superfirelord42> which partition is it?
<bazhang> !uck | tckb
<ubottu> tckb: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<darkben> CT(counter strike ) isn't free
<Smith> m-c: thanks
<darkben> the severs aren't free.
<nixnoob> darkben: americas army
<sysop1972> with ubuntu and samba can you control which shares certain window users have access to?  I don't what all the shares accessed by all windows users.
<Seven_Six_Two> sauerbraten
<tckb> ohhh..
<darkben> americas army?
<tckb> thanks
<zaapiel> lol americas army
<mib_3oox2n> darkben: well some of them are
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42 /dev/sda3
<tckb> did any any 1 tried it b4
<zaapiel> recruiting games own
<tckb>  UCK??
<nixnoob> darkben: yea its similar to cs
<m-c> Smith: http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=12583
<bazhang> tckb, yes uck works well
<Seven_Six_Two> darkben, sauerbraten is fps, and contains an ingame map editor
<kyncani> apt-cache search tremulous
<nixnoob> darkben: its old tho
<kyncani> oops
<Smith> does bioshock or age of conan work on ubuntu?
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: sda2 is swap, sda1 is ntfs (Vista).
<superfirelord42> ok, im assuming /dev/sda2 was your swap... hehe... ok... reboot to the grub again...
<ammend> Are there any programs for ubuntu to edit .fla/flash files? Thanks :)
<nixnoob> zaapiel: whats so funny about aa?
<zaapiel> nixnoob: that it was funded by the army as a recruiting tool
<Storrgie> anyone get their GT200 series gfx card working in ubuntu?
<darkben> i think assault cube is better it has also a map name cs_dust2
<darkben> like ct
<kyncani> darkben: yeah, nexuiz, openarena and tremulous are all free and available in ubuntu's repos
<nixnoob> zaapiel: its still an online fps
<Smith> why would i need a hd4850 for ubuntu?
<zaapiel> im not disputing that
<Smith> I cant play games anyway
<Smith> could I use ubuntu for graphic design?
<darkben> I hear abt urban terror
<zaapiel> Smith: yes
<Smith> are there any website apps?
<Storrgie> Has anyone gotten a GTX200 series card working in ubuntu?
<nixnoob> Smith: yes
<zaapiel> Smith: yes
<Smith> nixnoob:  thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Smith, lots
<mib_3oox2n> my movie player/vlc player closes abruptly when forwarding wht should i do?
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: rebooting.
<nixnoob> Storrgie: it should work with the proprietary driver
<Smith> what does gimp lack when compared to photoshop
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: your going to want to hit e to edit it...
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: grub ready
<Storrgie> nixnoob: i had a 7000 series working with glx-new but it wont work with this new 200 sries
<zcx> is it possible to add noatun on ubuntu machine ?
<nixnoob> Storrgie: yea the bleeding edge cards usually require the closed source drivers
<Smith> any ever use multiseat with ubuntu?
<Storrgie> nixnoob: do u know any good docks for an install on those?
<Seven_Six_Two> Smith, not much. you can even use most photoshop plugins in the gimp with the pspi plugin
<tckb> exaclty wat i want is...
<tckb> i have installaed all pacakges into by box ...
<nixnoob> Storrgie: I can give you the instructions, pm me
<galean> Is there any reason why mysql 5.0.51 will not start at boot up for me?   I have to manually start it everytime I restart my machine. I am running Unbuntu 8.0.4.
<zaapiel> Smith: you could run photoshop via wine if you needed it
<tckb> now i want to make a live/install cd/dvd
<tckb> is this possible
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1 ok, change the line with kernel to be "﻿kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro"
<bazhang> tckb, from your system? or a live cd
<tckb> galean : did u enabled it in services
<zcx> how ?
<galean> If I am not giving enough info please let me know.
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: then hit b to boot...
<gronne> will the new kernel be implemented automatically?
<tckb> live cd as well as install cd
<gronne> or do we have to wait for 8.10?
<galean> yes, but when it is showing services start it always says fail next to mysql.
<debCarlos> What's the latest wine stable version?
<m-c> Smith: Age of Conan does not officially support Ubuntu, however, there are many commercial game titles that do,
<ammend> so i guess there is no Flash editor for Linux/Ubuntu?
<Haffe> Hi.
<bazhang> tckb, install it and try; or at least read the link and docs
<galean> if I start it after bot up manually it starts just fine.
<clowner> hi all
<Seven_Six_Two> ammend, not really. there are projects to do some editing of existing files
<debCarlos> Hii. latest stable wine version?? :)
<Haffe> I need some help. I'm running Xubuntu 8.04, and I want rtc support.
<kyncani> galean: you've checked /var/log/mysql.log ?
<gronne> debcarlos: 1.0
<Haffe> However the module rtc_cmos is not installed.
<Seven_Six_Two> ammend, but nothing that I know of that works just like the windows programs
<m-c> ammend: Flash is proprietary software.  Consider free software alternatives, especially for your development environment.
<galean> it is empty.
<tckb> actually i cannt connect to net now...  i have a very less bandwdth juuss chattng
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: currently at 1.1.1
<debCarlos> Thanks gronne, i tried compiling 1.1 and there is a sintaxis error..
<Haffe> Is there a way I can find rtc_cmos without buildning a kernel of my onw?
<joomla_user> flex is free , i think
<zcx> is there any other mp3 player except totem player ?
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  to clarify - you want me to delete the UUID and replace it with the partition info, and remove the quiet and splash items.  Correct?
<gronne> debCarlos: 1.1.1 is around as well, but you asked for latest stable
<ammend> i wonder if Flash can work under wine...
<clowner> anyone know where is located of update file
<Seven_Six_Two> zcx, lots of them
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: there are binaries avalible from winehq's site
<m-c> joomla_user: just the smallest part of the front end
<debCarlos>  superfirelord42: That's the one i tried to compile, and get some errors compiling it...
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1 yes, its temporary, when you reboot, if it didnt work, it will be unchan ged...
<clowner> i wanna to remove all of temporary file
<Smith> im building computer, quad core or dual core for ubuntu
<zcx> seven, any example or link info for me ?
<mib_3oox2n> ammend: the new flash doesnt work under wine
<joomla_user> m-c, the compiler, builder (dev) part is comercial
<gronne> debCarlos: Why don't you add it in the repositories instead. Much easier
<joomla_user> like zen studio
<ammend> :( I just need something to edit my web template i got :o
<Smith> i was looking at e8400 or q6600
<regeya> wheeeee
<Seven_Six_Two> zcx, amarok, bmp, noatun, xmms, xine, juk, rhythmbox
<Smith> i dont want to overclock
<m-c> joomla_user: yes, only the IDE (text editor, basically) is open source
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m7673a792, how to see if my hdd are fine?
<debCarlos> gronne: I like compiling things ;)
<Blaenk> hey guys, my friend's ubuntu computer keeps restarting spontaneously, what should I do to nail down the culprit?
<spphreak> I'm trying to setup kerrighed and I used the directions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering but am not seeing any nodes even after I've started the cluster
<mib_3oox2n> ammend: unless u install it on a windows machine and then transfer the right files and the registry
<m-c> Blaenk: check the system logs
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: ok,.. if you want help, #winehq may be able to help with that better...
<regeya> Blaenk, you might try running memtest first
<Seven_Six_Two> zcx, those are all installable from synaptic
<ammend> *installs windows* good idea
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: Edit complete.  booting.
<regeya> also what m-c said, do THAT first
<zcx> seven, is it noatun merely for kde box, i use gnome
<sysop1972> I have installed ubuntu 8.04 lts with lamp and when it logs in to desktop it sits for a while with a gray box in the corner and then it comes up with an error. There was an error starting gnome settings daemon.  the happens everytime I reboot
<Blaenk> m-c: ah true, how again?
<gronne> debCarlos: umm, ok :)
<Smith> should i get e8400 or q6600 for ubuntu
<debCarlos> superfirelord42. Ok, thanks :)
<Blaenk> regeya: will do that after syslogs
<Seven_Six_Two> zcx, most programs will work in any desktop environmebt
<galean> Is there any other place I can look for why it fails during bootup?
<m-c> Blaenk: memtest from livecd is also a good idea.  logs are in /var/log of course
<onthefence928> what are teh alternatives to gkrellm?
<mib_3oox2n> ammend: if u are serious then just install virtualBOx and install windows on that. that way you can be running both systems simultaneously
<zcx> seven, ok il try to add noatun on my box then, thak
<Blaenk> m-c: well isn't there a more user friendly way of doing it
<spphreak> galean, try /var/log/dmesg
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  Boot successful.  I'm at login screen.
<mib_3oox2n> ammend: i have been using it for a while and is really good
<Smith> whats better, compiz-fusion or beryl?
<Seven_Six_Two> zcx, if you're looking for something like winamp, try beep. development isn't going for xmms
<m-c> Blaenk: what - you want a user interface for a log file? hmmm!
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: ok, then that means we need to make these changes perminate.....
<galean> I just did a grep mysql dmesg and it came back with nothing...
<Seven_Six_Two> Smith, they joined forces. now it's compiz-fusion
<superfirelord42> log in and open a terminal
<joomla_user> !beryl > Smith
<ubottu> Smith, please see my private message
<Blaenk> m-c: okay fine, what should I do once inside /var/log, just cat file | less ?
<Blaenk> or tail file ?
<spphreak> galean, then I'd check the mysql logs
<zcx> seven, any link info for beep ?
<spphreak> galean, also try /var/log/syslog
<spphreak> or /var/log/daemon
<Seven_Six_Two> zcx, look for bmp in synaptic
<joomla_user> look for errors | grep error
<bora> hı everyone I cant ınstall vmware server how can  I do ıt please help me
<Smith> ah, i see, thanks
<spphreak> bora, you can install it from the src tar
<mib_3oox2n> bora: what is the problem u are having
<Seven_Six_Two> zcx, or search for beep media player. everything should come from repositories if you can help it
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: Logged in, terminal open and sudo -s done.
<galean> Jul 16 12:56:21 UbuntuVM mysqld[4742]: 080716 12:56:21 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<galean> Jul 16 12:56:21 UbuntuVM mysqld[4742]: 080716 12:56:21 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?
<galean> Jul 16 12:56:21 UbuntuVM mysqld[4742]: 080716 12:56:21 [ERROR] Aborting
<superfirelord42> ok, ASCIIForage1 cd /boot/grub
<Seven_Six_Two> !beryl > Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two, please see my private message
<galean> Why would I get that?
<zcx> ok, seven thank u for the info
<m-c> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: gedit menu.lst
<spphreak> galean, read the message
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: ready:
<spphreak> galean, it says you could already have something listening on that port
<joomla_user> ASCIIForage1, exit ;  sudo gedit menu.lst
<Smith> im building a new computer, does motherboard matter?
<spphreak> galean, do a netstat -a and see if you see a 3306 or mysql
<Smith> is ubuntu compatable with all mother boards?
<bora> I have a maybe sımpe problem but I cant do ıt  I download vmware server 1.06 and ıt came to tar.gz
<spphreak> Smith, does a cars frame matter?
<galean> But I am sure I dont...   mysql is only daemon I have that uses that port.
<bora> but  I dont know How can I excract
<spphreak> galean, do the netstat
<bora> extract
<spphreak> then you'll be sure
<Starnestommy> bora: tar xzf filename.tar.gz
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: locate the line Title Ubuntu 8.04
<kyncani> Smith: one way to know for sure is to try the livecd
<Smith> i cant, im building the computer
<superfirelord42> find the Kernel entry for it and change the UUID thing to simply root=/dev/sda3
<spphreak> most newer motherboards don't have a problem
<Smith> k thanks
<ross> i would like to know how to go about installing a client for SETI in ubuntu
<bora>  I look that   fırst of all I have to go console and logın root after that tar xzf fılename .tar.gz   ıs that all ?
<lore20_> spphreak: do you know a new motherbord with 5 pci-slot or more?
<Blaenk> what's the command to create a new user through the terminal?
<spphreak> Anyone in here done clustering with multiple boxes?
<Blaenk> a new user account
<Ahadiel> Blaenk, adduser
<spphreak> lore20_, google?
<Pici> spphreak: Some people in #ubuntu-server might have, you'd probably have better luck asking there ;)
<lore20_> spphreak: i haven't found anything
<spphreak> Pici, thanks didn't know it was there
<kyncani> ross: open synaptic and search seti, some results should show up
<jbroome> ross: or BOINC should find it too
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  wait.. gedit is a text editor, yes?  It's not opening.
<kyncani> ross: (not that i let seti run here, mind you)
<ASCIIForage1> Let me access the file in nautilus.
<superfirelord42> must be because of hte sudo -s
<bora> I dıd ıt and after that what can ı do
<ross> jbroome: what is boinc
<ross> nevermind i found it ;)
<bora> can anyone help please
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: are you comfortable with vi? if not, exit the sudo and run gnome-su "gedit /boot/menu.lst"
<bora> :(
<galean> galean@UbuntuVM:/var/log$ netstat -a | grep 'mysql'
<galean> tcp        0      0 UbuntuVM.local:mysql    *:*                     LISTEN
<galean> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     18770    /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<lore20_> bora: what is the problem?
<galean> But I did start it manually...
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: He could use nano too, it is a bit easier than vi :)
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: I have it open in "Text Editor" and have located the entry for Ubuntu.
<tckb> the UCK is only for lanuguage custmization
<superfirelord42> ok, only change the root= part
<bora> I extract tar files but how can I install vmware server
<ross> ok i just installed BOINC SETI
<tckb> then wat abt the packages
<superfirelord42> the rest was just so i could see the exact error if it crashed
<ross> but i dont' see it on my system
<ross> where....is it..?
<ross> or does it come on by itself?
<lore20_> bora: I don't know vmware, i suppose you have to compile them
<joomla_user> ASCIIForage1, you cant run it as root, exit sudo -s , and use sudo
<khalel> s.a
<kyncani> !vmware | bora
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  changing root to say, " root=/dev/sda3 "
<ubottu> bora: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<lore20_> bora: type ./configure , make , sudo make install
<fiber> hello... in my .bashrc i source something that does an echo, but now when i try scp'ing to the server all it does is do the echo then terminate with return value 1... is there any way i can keep the echo but have it be compatible with scp?
<lore20_> bora: so enable "multiverse" and type "sudo apt-get install vmware-player"
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: correct, save then try rebooting...
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: should I make the same change on the entry for recovery mode?
<ross> can BOINC seti runs on its own when the screensaver comes on?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: yes, go ahead...
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m7673a792 <-- anyone can help me how to find out if the values are good or bad?
<Blaenk> hey guys I'm ssh'ed into a friend's ubuntu box to help him out but I want him to see what I'm doing, I did screen but I'm on a seprate account than him, how can he attach to it?
<Blaenk> screen -x says there's no screen to attach to
<Blaenk> would su myaccount -c screen -x work?
<thorny_sun> is there a way to copy a file tree from a remote server via ssh?
<mgedmin> The_ManU_212: smartctl can also show you the overall health assessment, which is a bit easier to understand
<bora> how can  I enable "multiverse" and where ıs that
<Blaenk> anyone?
<bora> lore 20
<debCarlos> I have a doubt, if i want to do $ ssh to a friend, does he have to have a ssh server?
<woulSchneider> hi, im having trouble updating packages, could anyone help me?
<SaEeDIRHA> still having a problem
<debCarlos> woulSchneider: what kind of problem?
<SaEeDIRHA> does anyone know how can i send monitor output to s-video port?
<jussi01> debCarlos: yes
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: how can you ssh to a server if he does not have a server installed, hehe.. most linux distros have sshd installed or avalible, if not, he can apt-get install sshd
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, did you see anything different that you added?
<mgedmin> The_ManU_212: the values are good
<woulSchneider> it just can't find any repository
<thorny_sun> superfirelord42: do you nkow how to copy a file tree back over ssh?
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, you would have to make sure you set the hardware address properly for your ports
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: that is a complitly different file
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: how ?
<lore20_> thorny_sun: use scp or sftp
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: Ok, i suppose it was kind of stupid to ask that, but i'm new in ssh ^^
<superfirelord42> thorny_sun: i would use sftp
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  Having a permission problem....  not allowed to save, even tho i'm in superuser.
<cool> can i see tv with d video???
<thorny_sun> lore20_: superfirelord42: i tried that, but i can' figure out how to copy multiple files recursively?
<thorny_sun> get -r doesn't work
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: no prob, i was joking a bit...
<m-c> woulSchneider: What do you mean?  What is the error?
<justs0me> in Ubuntu can i install KDE in it ?
<lore20_> thorny_sun: try with nautilus
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: your are the super user on the text editor?
<justs0me> i know theres kubuntu but it isnt supported aslong as unbuntu
<debCarlos> superfirelord: :)
<lore20_> justs0me: yes, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: that is my xorg.conf
<SaEeDIRHA> http://pastebin.com/me3c4817
<debCarlos> *superfirelord42 ... men, i always forget the 42..
<justs0me> any downsides in doing this?
<superfirelord42> justs0me: try #kubuntu i think...
<thorny_sun> lore20_: hwo do you do that?
<woulSchneider> when it doesn't ignore the package (Ign http://br.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-pt_BR  ), it says 302 Moved Temporarily
<debCarlos> *man
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: gennerally you can just hit tab to auto complete...
<cool> whats some good rpg games???
<ChaosMageX> Okay, there's this file that I would normally download using Firefox, but since I'm connecting to the machine I want to download the file into via an ssh terminal, that isn't possible.  If the URL of the file is
<ChaosMageX> http://matterhorn.chem.uh.edu/~webmo/cgi-bin/webmo/directory_list.cgi?jobNumber=110&filename=output.chk&type=binary
<ChaosMageX> How do I download it in the terminal?
<Tophat> YRV93-H4QHA-3GFHQ-38EPN-8N3P4
<Tophat> whoops.
<kyncani> ChaosMageX: wget 'yoururlhere'
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, what is a completely different file? my xorg? it would be! You need to add some stuff. like "screen" entries in serverlayout
<Tophat> does anyone know how to mirror a raid server?  ive got an NT 4 box I want to copy over to a new box to preform upgrades to it.
<ChaosMageX> Kyncani: Where will the file be downloaded to?  What directory?
<kyncani> Tophat: this is ubuntu / linux
<Draken> how do i mount an iso into a virtual drive on ubuntu ?
<Tophat> sorry wrong channel.
<Tophat> ty kyncani lol
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: didn't know it.. thanks ;)
<kyncani> ChaosMageX: in current directory, use -O to specify a directory/filename
<lore20_> Draken: mount -loop /iso /dir (i think)
<Seven_Six_Two> SaEeDIRHA, as well as another device section and another monitor section
<superfirelord42> Draken: mount -o loop /place/of/iso /mnt/point
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: no prob...
<Draken> but then programs dont see it as a drive superfirelord
<kyncani> Draken: like superfirelord42 said, or use gmountiso
<Draken> ive tried gmountiso
<The_ManU_212> mgedmin: ok can you please explain me how to see it with worst values etc?
<Nils`-> Hey guys. I'm pretty near to tears. -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839000 (Posting at bottom) - Did anyone ever experience something like that? I'm not sure whether it's a hardware specific problem. :/
<Draken> programs dont see it as a drive
<bibstha> Draken: mount it in /cdrom ?
<justs0me> does unbuntu or kubuntu run well on dv9000z laptops? do i still need the noapic or apci=off?
<cool> whats some good rpg games???????
<Draken> tried bibstha
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: did it work?
<cool> yes
<tckb> am getting a grub error 16 after installing  ubuntu
<thorny_sun> lore20_: how do you use nautilus for sftp?
<bibstha> Draken: what app u want it to ?
<eyeslocal> Can anyone help me to get lightscribe working in Hardy? I've tried for several hours now with no success!
<mgedmin> The_ManU_212: I once saw a blog post explaining it somewhere, but I cannot find it now :/
<Draken> vmware
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: I guess not.  I'm in the root and admin groups, but I don't have ownership of the file.
<bibstha> Draken: vmware doesnot have an option to mount iso for CD?
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: i will try
<SaEeDIRHA> Seven_Six_Two: be right back
<Draken> ya, but it will not work with a osx image
<mgedmin> The_ManU_212: iirc the "WORST" column is <= "THRESHOLD", you should worry
<bibstha> um no idea sorry
<mgedmin> The_ManU_212: or if you see "offline incorrectable" or "pending" with raw value > 0
<tckb> anybody help me out
<m-c> cool: Eschalon: Book One  http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/12/eschalon
<eyeslocal> I installed 4L and used sudo 4L-cli enumerate but it shows no drives, I've edited /etc/lightscribe.rc and manually added /dev/scd0, and I've installed both the .deb and the .rpm (using alien) of the lightscribe software
<The_ManU_212> mgedmin: today i had a update of restricted-modules, after that during a few hours i heard twice a sound like poweroff, then after a while my whole system hanged, that never happened since i use hardy...
<mgedmin> The_ManU_212: when in doubt, run self-tests with smartctl -t long /dev/sdX; wait 2 hours (it will tell you approx. how long to wait), and check the self-test result
<woulSchneider> hello ?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: yeah, you need to be root, not just in the grup, please do a gksudo "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<bibstha> what program shows wifi strength in like a graph? not the default network manager btw
<bibstha> ??
<The_ManU_212> mgedmin: so i decided to testthe hdd
<kyncani> Nils`-: is it a recent laptop ?
<Assid> yo
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  got it now.  I chown-ed it.
<Draken> wat tool can i use to mount a iso to a virtual drive, not mount it to a dir. I need it to mount a OSX img, so basic mounting will not work.
<Nils`-> kyncani >> Yes, it is.
<cool> what im let u urd cam?
<th0ger> Hi :) I have edited /etc/hdparm.conf for my needs, but there is no /etc/init.d/hdparm script. How is hdparm started at bootup??? (and how can i see if the changes have effect?)
<Assid> alrite
<tckb> ?????????
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: i would have rather you not chown-ed it... i dont know if that will affect grub...
<Assid> my sis removed the wifi connection from the taskbar.. and i dont think its connecting ever since.. anyone know how to put it back
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: well to late on that... go ahead and make the change...
<Pici> !ask | tckb
<The_ManU_212> mgedmin: 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   040   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       42 is that ok? the other one has 48
<ChaosMageX> Have PNY Flash Drives been known to not be recognized by Ubuntu?  I can't get this one machine to recognize my flash drive, no matter how many times I plug it into one of the USB ports.
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  sorry bout that.  Rebooting now.  I wonder why I couldn't open gedit form terminal?
<kyncani> Nils`-: well, if the laptop is very recent, you may try alphas versions of intrepid, there is an up-to-date kernel with support for new hardware. Had to use an alpha version of ubuntu one~two years ago on this laptop, it was in december and ubuntu's version october was too old.
<DigitalSith> hey I have a issue, some distros detect my laptop hard drive as sda, and some as hda, which is really wierd since the lappy hd is ide, any advice
<tckb> am gettng GRUB error 16
<tckb> after installing ubuntu
<mgedmin> The_ManU_212: a bit high-ish, I think, but still quite far away from bursting in fire
<kyncani> Nils`-: it may not work though ;)
<benny269> Can someone walk me through a forced update of flash? Its suddenly stopped working
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: because when you ran sudo -s, i think it messes up your DISPLAY var...
<edge_> mytg
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: thats why I mentioned gksu, it does it right...
<Nils`-> kyancani >> I'm gonna try this, I'd like to know the cause anyways. It's super-duper strange.
<mgedmin> DigitalSith: not a problem; the hda/sda thing depends on which driver is in use; the newer one uses sda for all kinds of disks
<Blaqlight> in the last month my computer has been totally up-to-date a total of one time. damn 56k
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  Sorry.  I didn't see that instruction until after the fact.
<DigitalSith> ah ok thanks mgedmin
<tckb> anybody?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: no problem, if it works, it works, its a busy channel, i am sure i miss stuff too...
<com2546> sudo rm -rf will remove my current directory or what? if thats the case then its not harmful UNLESS youre in the wrong path.. or?
<superfirelord42> tckb: i missed the problem
<Draken> has anyone ever run osx in vmware in linux /
<superfirelord42> i know its possible...
<woulSchneider> im connecting internet normally but cant update packages, im using 8.04
<DigitalSith> I have in vmware workstation
<kyncani> Blaqlight: 56k ? I feel for you man.
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  It doesn't appear to be working.  It's just sitting on the splash screen.  okay, now I'm in busybox again, initramfs...
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord41: ata6.01 revalidation failed errno=-5
<newb_> can anyone tell me why i get Error 28 when I choose Ubuntu Memtest from Grub? is it a Ubuntu memtest fault or is this a problem with GRUB?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: oh, there may be something wrong with the splash command, go ahead and reboot and do the modifications we made earlier...
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: can you live without the booting eye candy?
<ALLCAPS> hello all
<ALLCAPS> anyone using a DELL OPTIPLEX SX270?
<mgedmin> newb_: sounds like grub problem
<tckb> >>\??\
<newb_> mgedmin: why does this happen? anything to do with dual boot XP?
<CRASH69> ﻿ do anyone have any reccomended choice for portable music/video player? beside ipod and zen, I really like zen, but it doesnt have ogg. or maybe those nokia-debian based? any though?
<newb_> also does anyone know why 945GMA so borked on Hardy?
<mgedmin> newb_: no; could be grub is unable to detect the amount of ram in your system and falsely thinks memtest86 won't fit in ram
<com2546> sudo rm -rf will remove my current directory or what? if thats the case then its not harmful UNLESS youre in the wrong path.. or?
<mgedmin> newb_: I have this problem on an ancient router; it has 64 megs of ram, but grub only sees 7 and refuses to boot the linux kernel
<ChaosMageX> CRASH: Insignia Pilot.  It is the best and can play ogg files! :D
<Joe_le_fourbe> Genre vous  vous êtes les gens qui détestez qu'on parle français...
<superfirelord42> com2546: yup... it removes everything, and you cannot undelete
<superfirelord42> com2546: and if you get the wrong files caught in it, it can really mess you up
<woulSchneider> this is what i get when apt-get update --------   W: Falha ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Moved Temporarily
<ConstantineXVI> What CLI commands would it take to find all files in a directory called ????????.dll?
<Joe_le_fourbe> Ya personne pour me faire genre faut aller sur un chat francophone?
<Joe_le_fourbe> BONJOUR
<benny269> Can someone walk me through a forced update of flash? Its suddenly stopped working
<mgedmin> com2546: as stated the command will do nothing, since there was nothing specified to remove
<ConstantineXVI> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ChaosMageX> When there's a sale, you can get the 8GB Pilot MP3 player from BestBuy for only $100.  It also has Bluetooth and a full sized SD card slot.
<soulchild> Hi all, is there a package to graphically configure my external monitor ?
<com2546> superfirelord42: sorry? it removes your current directory?
<com2546> superfirelord42: then its NOT harmful UNLESS youre in the wrong path
<superfirelord42> com2546: i forgot about that... you need ./ to remove the current directory
<superfirelord42> so it goes rm -rf ./
<ConstantineXVI> soulchild: "Screen Resolution" in System -> Preferences should do it
<superfirelord42> com2546: correct... if you are not in hte wrong path, it will only delete the data you want..
<com2546> superfirelord42: ah okay, then I hardly consider it a dangerous command unless you use it in the wrong path, but the very same thing coudl be said about rm it self
<soulchild> ConstantineXVI: I have no option for the external device
<m-c> com2546: should not need to use sudo for the command
<bobertdos> newb_, from what I've read, it is a Grub problem, and like someone already said, it basically is a bug pertaining to the amount of RAM it grabs in the middle of a free block.
<styrman> which group for privledges do i want my user, if i want to start another X session to launch a game?
<Storrgie> hey
<Storrgie> dude who was just helping me
<m-c> com2546: all the files you are typically deleting are owned by your user
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  looks like I pooched it.  let me try again.
<newb_> bobertdos: i'm pretty surprised actually :)
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: typo?
<ConstantineXVI> how do you use wildcards with grep?
<galean> So I figured I would try rebooting and I get the same thing, mysql service fails to start.   Is there a way I can find out what else may be stopping it from using the port, even tho when I start it manually it starts fine?
<bobertdos> ﻿ConstantineXVI: '*' is the wildcard character.
<joomla_user> Like %no%
<yosi> hi
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  I don't think so.  I'm not sure what happened.  I think my irreverent use of chown borked it up.
<newb_> i'm facing real weird issues with intel 945 GMA. i tried using it on two recent machines with a Core2Duo and PentiumD Cpu with 2 GB and 1GB RAM respectively and a slightly older Pentium 4 HT with 512 MB RAM all having Intel 945GMA. Compiz fusion freezes on the PentiumD, works ok on the Core2Duo and works perfectly on the Pentium 4. Why is this happening?
<ConstantineXVI> bobertdos: what about a single character, like foo*bar?
<bobertdos> ﻿newb_, hahaha, why is that?
<newb_> bobertdos: don't know. :(
<newb_> bobertdos: but no issues with the 965GMA
<galean> Here are ther messages from syslog.
<galean> Jul 16 14:42:17 UbuntuVM mysqld_safe[4781]: started
<galean> Jul 16 14:42:17 UbuntuVM mysqld[4784]: 080716 14:42:17  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655
<galean> Jul 16 14:42:18 UbuntuVM mysqld[4784]: 080716 14:42:18 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<galean> Jul 16 14:42:18 UbuntuVM mysqld[4784]: 080716 14:42:18 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?
<FloodBot1> galean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<galean> Jul 16 14:42:18 UbuntuVM mysqld[4784]: 080716 14:42:18 [ERROR] Aborting
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: nope, it was not the chown that did it
<bobertdos> ﻿ConstantineXVI: Hmm, I guess I wouldn't be so sure. I usually search twice, once with the first half that I know, once with the second half I already know.
<newb_> anyone have a good explanation to the situation i'm facing?
<eth01> :)
<galean> Anyone have any ideas?
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  Let's make sure I have this correct:  my Grub command is:
<ASCIIForage1> kernel     /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro
<ASCIIForage1> correct?
<superfirelord42> correct
<ConstantineXVI> what i'm doing is trying to find all files named with 8 unknown, random characters followed by .dll (trying to clean up a trojan on the windows side)
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: booting.....
<superfirelord42> good....
<genii> ConstantineXVI: Use something like   ????????.dll
<barni> i have a small problem
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: no, not good.  the first time we did that edit it came right up without a delay.
<ConstantineXVI> genii: i tried "ls | grep ????????.dll", and got nothing.
<bobertdos> newb_: sorry, I was actually referring to the grub issue. As for the GMA, my guess would be that the Pentium D is a little too old; Compiz is not a hundred percent duo core friendly, and that it is best suited still for single core processors......
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42 Getting errors...
<superfirelord42> what errors?
<ASCIIForage1> ata5.00: failed to read native max address
<arooni> how do i open a .docx file (office 2007)?  on ubuntu hardy?  open office seems not to work
<pat__> hi
<newb_> bobertdos: but it works superb on my Core2Duo laptop with i965 GMA
<superfirelord42> hmm... thats drive errors...
<Ahadiel> ConstantineXVI, Maybe try egrep
<barni> my PC makes always annoying sound when I do something wrong on my ubuntu
<newb_> bobertdos: this entire thing is driving me mad.
<pat__> how can i install the new version of pidgin - sry i'm windows user :D
<newb_> bobertdos: didn't face this issue with Gutsy
<bobertdos> newb_: Oh, I guess I misread your original statement, sorry
<genii> ConstantineXVI: Tried: ls ????????.dll          ?
<barni> help?
<digitaltao> Hey guys, I am trying to install fuppes, when i run autoreconf i get this error : http://www.pastebin.org/51879    any ideas?
<pat__> but which dll
<bobertdos> ﻿newb_: You have restricted drivers enabled, yes?
<ConstantineXVI> genii: bingo.  thank you.
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: try rescue.... remove quite and splash if they are there, and change uuid to root=/dev/sda3
<newb_> bobertdos: not sure... :(
<Pici> pat__: You want to install Pidgin in Windows?
<usersam> How should i run this script please? user@laptop:~/build/kdenlive_0_6svn$ ls
<usersam> kdenlive_builder.sh.
<usersam> user@laptop:~/build/kdenlive_0_6svn$ ./kdenlive_builder getsources
<usersam> bash: ./kdenlive_builder: No such file or directory
<barni> i have a problem
<FloodBot1> usersam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blumm> barni: you can change sounds in system -> settings -> audio
<usersam> info http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Kdenlive_builder_classic_script
<debCarlos> pat_: go yo a terminal, log as root user and then type: aptitude install pidgin
<barni> it comes from the pc itself, and i can't change anything
<newb_> bobertdos: no... no restricted drivers
<bobertdos> ﻿﻿newb_: Check on System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<ammend> I get an error with my GRUB when i try to boot my computer... Error 12 if memory suits me right.
<newb_> bobertdos: none
<blumm> barni: you can mute pc-speaker then maybe
<barni> how
<blumm> barni: type alsamixer in the terminal
<newb_> bobertdos: the last time i used a restricted driver was for my Intel wireless card
<superfirelord42> barni explain more than that please... we have alot of people with problems...
<aix> hi there, what package contains the /etc/init.d/sendmail file?
<barni> i typed
<bobertdos> newb_: Well generally, there are ones for video too. I'm not sure if that would be the case or an integrated chipset, but it's worth checking.
<ammend> ~ Also, i put in a second HDD with ubuntu on it (just installed it) and it had the boot loader on it... the same boot loader my normal HD had... I think my new hard drive stole my old hard drives boot script thing...
<newb_> bobertdos: i'm aware of Nvidia drivers
<blumm> barni: please use names when talking to someone
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: same errors, different ata#.
<newb_> bobertdos: this entire issue has me in a fix
<barni> blumm: i typed
<Blaenk> hey guys
<Blaenk> what's the equivalent of cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature on ubuntu?
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelrd42:  I only have 3 SATA drives, 1 is a DVD bner.
<digitaltao> hi
<superfirelord42> sorry barni, my client was not scrolling
<blumm> barni: do you see the option pc-speaker or smth similar ?
<bobertdos> ﻿﻿newb_: So I assume there are non e for the GMA, right?
<newb_> bobertdos: let me check
<barni> i see PCM
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: powering down system...
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: 3 SATA drives... hmm. i wonder if one is failing...
<barni> blumm: this is PCM?
<rapha> Hi all!
<blumm> barni: nope, i dont think so
<amenado> Blaenk-> should be same?
<rapha> What's a good _used_ GFX card for Ubuntu in the 30-50$ range?
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  the primary was purchased in december, the other in march.  I haven't abused either THAT much.
<thebishop> rapha, cheap Nvida somethingorother
<barni> blumm: by the way, how i control the volume?
<newb_> bobertdos: supposedly some 'experimental' driver is there
<rapha> thebishop: okay. Any arguments for/against NVidia/ATI?
<Xavura> Is there a parameter for "LS" to show last modified times
<blumm> barni: just click on the speaker icon next to the clock
<jbroome> Xavura: -l
<incorrect> can the alternative install cd create encrypted partitions like the server install?
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: well i guess we try it again... edit the thing and copy the entire kernel line here, maybe we are missing something...
<thebishop> rapha, mainly Nvidia has closed drivers, ATI/AMD has open ones
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: also copy the initrd line and root line...
<sysop1972> I just ran an update and I received an error E:mysql-server-5.0:subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1   E:mysql-server:dependency problems-leaving unconfigureds
<bobertdos> newb_: Well, you can try it at your own risk, I guess.
<rapha> thebishop: okay, so basically you're saying they'll be about on par, performance-wise?
<barni> blumm: volume for a specific column in this program you gave me
<newb_> bobertdos: apparently there is an intel xserver on the repos
<Blaenk> what's the equivalent of cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature on ubuntu?
<newb_> bobertdos: which is most current
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  When I load grub and hit e to get the lines that I can edit, the first line says root (hd0,2).  is that right?
<styrman> if i run a "sudo" command does it run with the privledges of root, or does it run it as root?
<superfirelord42> correct, next line?
<thebishop> rapha, i've always had good luck with Nvidia on linux.  I think it might be changing (maybe it already has) since AMD released the specifications to their cards
<blumm> barni: do you mean general volume control?
<superfirelord42> after you edit it...
<barni> blumm: i have another problem
<Slart> Blaenk: that line works on my computer.. it doesn't on yours?
<Blaenk> Slart: nah
<styrman> like i want to avoid using sudo to start a x session with a game, want to somehow add into my /etc/group permission to start anothe rx session, but dont find it
<barni> blumm: i changed my motherboard
<rapha> thebishop: k thx. I guess I'll give ATi a chance then :-) - opening specs and code is good stuff
<blumm> barni: you can also try "xset b off" to mute the beeper
<thebishop> rapha, definitely
<Slart> Blaenk: hmm.. I've installed some sensor stuff.. lm-sensors might be a good start.. I don't know if that puts stuff in the /proc tree though
<bobertdos> newb_: I would guess the experimental.........
<th0ger> How is my /etc/hdparm.conf loaded at boot? (no init.d/hdparm exists, since its not a daemon)
<barni> blumm: yep, thanks, no more beeps
<Blaenk> Slart: alright
<blumm> barni: great
<bobertdos> arooni: Check out this forum post: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-openview-docx-files-in-openoffice.html
<Xavura> Does this mean anything to anyone http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27806/
<amenado> styrman-> look to see if  gdmflexiserver will do
<barni> blumm: i changed my motherboard
<newb_> bobertdos: hmmm i think that's the one i need to get rid of
<newb_> apparently it has a git bug
<blumm> barni: so?
<cool> any good mmo  games?
<barni> blumm: and it now has an intel HD audio integrated in it
<lordnoid> hi in ubuntu i get random crashes.. the screen turns black with the boot lines and a blinking cursor. when i press ctrl+alt+f7 i still get the sound, but the screen is black.
<barni> xp runs th sound very well
<travis_> how can i use a sd card to store my private gnupg key?
<bobertdos> ﻿newb_: In order to try the one in the repos?
<Slart> Blaenk: here's some old info (they mention dapper which is.. well. old =) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385446
<barni> blumm: but there is no sound in ubuntu at all
<rapha> thebishop: Oh, I forgot I'm looking for something that can handle 2048x1536 in 2D well enough so that there's no stuttering...
<Blaenk> thanks Slart I appreciate it
<lordnoid> pressing ctrl+alt+f2 gets me into a terminal, then typing startx gives me sound again, but black screen
<newb_> bobertdos: i'll do that in the morning... when i get back to work.
<newb_> bobertdos: the machines are at work
<blumm> barni: you need to check the exact model type of your soundcard first
<newb_> bobertdos:  i'm right now using my laptop
<bobertdos> ﻿newb_: I see :D
<arvind_khadri> lordnoid, is it happening after a particular update??
<newb_> bobertdos: trying to make my team use Ubuntu.
<barni> blumm: it's MSI
<thebishop> rapha, like i said, Nvidia's binary drivers have always been pretty solid.  I've heard AMD is getting better lately, but I can't confirm that myself
<styrman> amenado: i want to try to keep it lightweight and not start another gnome session
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: ?
<lordnoid> arvind_khadri: i think so ive never had it before.. using ubuntu for quite a few years now ;)
<barni> blumm: shouldn't it be PNP
<lordnoid> arvind_khadri: and today it happened 4 times in a row
<blumm> barni: you said its an INTEL card
<r3d1> is the person who helped me earlier still on? (I was r3d at the time)
<lordnoid> arvind_khadri: and today it updated the linux-image (or linux-header) packages
<arvind_khadri> lordnoid, oh ok did you go through the system logs...any particular way to reproduce it??
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  I lost you somewhere.
<barni> blumm: it's msi but the audio card in it is of HD audio tech
<debCarlos>  r3d1: Don't you know the name of he/she ?
<barni> blumm: that what probably makes the problem
<blumm> barni: run lspci and check out which card you have
<r3d1> Nah, i didn't catch it :/ Aw well, i'll just ask again
<begam> begam
<The_ManU_212> someone can explain me s.m.a.r.t.? the differnce betwwen value worst and tresh?
<lordnoid> arvind_khadri: hm i dont really see anything special
<godhead> ver us.undernet.org 6667
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: edit the line for kernel and send over the final version
<barni>  VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<Slart> rapha: there's been some issues with nvidia with the newer cards and 2d graphics
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: i am a he thank you... r3d1you had been talking to me earlier
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  wilco.
<rapha> Slart: okay, so ATi will be fine
<arvind_khadri> lordnoid, ok what i suggest is report a bug against X ...
<r3d1> I thought so firelord, but I wasn't sure :( my memory isn't great
<rapha> Does anybody know a specific ATi model that's good at high resolutions in 2D? 3D performance is secondary....
<Slart> rapha: check the nvidia linux forums... last time I checked there were people swearing never to touch another nvidia card ever.. I haven't had any problems myself though
<superfirelord42> r3d1: no problem... i dont remember hte problem... hehe
<Draken> wat tool can i use to mount a iso to a virtual drive, not mount it to a dir. I need it to mount a OSX img, so basic mounting will not work.
<Slart> Draken: afaik mounting to a folder is all you get
<arvind_khadri> Draken,  you mean something like Daemon tool?
<Slart> Draken: if it makes you feel any better normal cd's are mounted to folders too
<bobertdos> ﻿rapha: Why not pick up an older legacy model, like a Radeon 9800 Pro or something? That would probably do the trick.
<amenado> Draken-> what does it mean by virtual drive?
<rapha> bobertdos: That's what I'm looking for. But I'm unsure as to what model exactly to use. When you search eBay for "ATi AGP" there's tons of cards in the 30-50$ range that would be possible choices
<r3d1> Okay, heres the problem: I have XP and Ubuntu on two seperate drives. I installed ubuntu no problem. When i booted ubuntu I got stopped with a grub 22 error. Found out I had to make a new master boot record. I did. Apparently you said it overwrote the grub installer.
<barni> blumm: you are with me?
<arvind_khadri> lordnoid, and check for compiz too...its the culprit sometimes
<bobertdos> ﻿rapha: Of course, you may want to double check Ubuntu's compatibility list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti?highlight=(video)
<blumm> barni: well, you dont have any sound - are the speaker enabled in alsamixer?
<lordnoid> arvind_khadri; yeah i disabled it for this session to see whether it crashes or not
<arvind_khadri> amenado, a drive thats supposed to be present for the OS but not actually there as in a physical way
<j800r> hey, can I have some help? I'm installing ubuntu on my dad's pc, problem is he uses a usb dsl modem for internet. Where do I find the drivers and how do I install them?
<arvind_khadri> lordnoid, cool :)
<barni> blumm: what's alsamixer
<rapha> bobertdos: Ubuntu compatibility isn't even my main concern. I'm more concerned about the card's ability to run 2048x1536 in 2D fluently...
<SirPaPa> Hi all i'm new here
<snmpee_> Somebody please help me, I'm trying to update the firmware on my wireless card, an ipw2100, and i've downloaded the firmware tarball, it has 3 *.fw files in it, no instructions and I have no clue what to do. make doesn't work, i can't sh it,
<blumm> barni: type alsamixer in a terminal
<snmpee_> i'm out of ideas
<Draken> arvind_khadri, ya
<arvind_khadri> lordnoid, did you check dmesg after a crash maybe a segfault
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  entries are as follows:
<ASCIIForage1> root (hd0,2)
<ASCIIForage1> kernel /boot/vm‌linuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro
<ASCIIForage1> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<ASCIIForage1> quiet
<FloodBot1> ASCIIForage1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> !paste | ASCIIForage1
<ubottu> ASCIIForage1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superfirelord42> wilco?
<arvind_khadri> Draken, for what was that ?? :)
<lordnoid> arvind_khadri: hm no i didnt but i think these are the same messages as in system log
<barni> blumm:  Card: HDA VIA VT82xx ,Chip: VIA VIA VT1708 ,View: [Playback] Capture  All
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: remove line quiet
<j800r> someone help? anyone? ..heh
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: wilco=will comply
<r3d1> superfirelord42: could you help me with my earlier problem?
<blumm> barni: what does aplay -l say ?
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: did you get my transcription?
<Slart> j800r: give us some more info.. what kind of modem.. who made it.. what does lsusb tell you
<arvind_khadri> lordnoid, yeah they are but i just feel happy if i check them separately ... dmesg | tail :)
<Draken> arvind_khadri, u asked if i wanted something like daemon tools for linux
<rapha> Woah
<arvind_khadri> Draken, oh ok had completely got out of my mind...hang on
<rapha> What's the difference between a Radeon 9600XT, 9600PRO, 9800SE or 9800PRO?
<barni> blumm: two of this : card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: VT1708 Analog [VT1708 Analog]
<barni>   Subdevices: 1/1
<barni>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Slart> j800r: have you tried googling for modem model + ubuntu?, tried searching the forums with the same info?
<ASCIIForage1> line removed.
<j800r> slart: it's a thomson speedtouch modem, 320 i think, on talktalk broadband
<barni> blumm: second one: card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: VT1708 Analog [VT1708 Analog]
<barni>   Subdevices: 1/1
<barni>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: now try...
<blumm> barni: so a soundcard seems to be installed
<blumm> barni: did you check the volume level in alsamixer?
<barni> blumm: second one: card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: VT1708 Digital [VT1708 Digital]
<barni>   Subdevices: 1/1
<barni>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1 and r3d1 i am going to have to go offline in a bit... anyone thing they can resume helping them when i head out?
<barni> blumm: the only full volume is in the "front" column
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: I'm in.
<r3d1> I don't think my problem will take that long, would it?
<Xavura> Does this mean anything to anyone -- libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<r3d1> superfirelord42: (in case you didn't catch it)Okay, heres the problem: I have XP and Ubuntu on two seperate drives. I installed ubuntu no problem. When i booted ubuntu I got stopped with a grub 22 error. Found out I had to make a new master boot record. I did. Apparently you said it overwrote the grub installer.
<Slart> j800r: ok..getting closer.. now disconnect the modem, run lsusb in a terminal, connect modem, run lsusb again.. compare the two outputs.. the extra line (if there is one) is the modem.. google for those numbers
<snmpee_> Somebody please help me, I'm trying to update the firmware on my wireless card, an ipw2100, and i've downloaded the firmware tarball, it has 3 *.fw files in it, no instructions and I have no clue what to do. make doesn't work, i can't sh it, and i'm out of ideas
<blumm> barni: do you use any soundspeakers?
<snk00sj> hi could anyone explain this : http://www.pastebin.be/12838 (dns related issue)
<superfirelord42> r3d1: it can...i would rather have someoen help who can follow it through instead of leave you half finished.
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  your doing stuff with your graphics card?
<Xavura> I'm trying to fix it, SebNaitsabes
<SebNaitsabes> Xauvra:  GL is to do with the graphics card
<Xavura> DRI won't work because of that error
<j800r> slart: problem is, i'm using windows at the moment, cause i have no internet connection on ubuntu yet
<superfirelord42> can someone help r3d1 install grub?
<Xavura> I know.
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: what's the  problem?
<arvind_khadri> Draken, i suppose the package daemon tools is in 7.04 repo
<Xavura> That is part of the output of glxinfo SebNaitsabes
<arvind_khadri> Draken, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2012333
<Xavura> Direct Rendering isn't working so my computer is as slow as.... slow, SebNaitsabes
<powertool08> snmpee_: I think you have to put the .fw files in /lib/firmware, not sure tho
<barni> it worked, but the sound volume is too low
<arvind_khadri> Draken, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/daemontools-installer
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: have you used envyng
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: I don't know
<Slart> j800r: hmm.. then you can try just googling for the manufacturer+model for now.. you might get lucky
<arvind_khadri> Draken, read them ...they didnt open here... dam this ISP !!!
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  you probably don't have the correct driver installed for GL stuff and so
<barni> blumm: how can i make it louder
<Draken> k ta
<j800r> hmm, ok.
 * j800r tries that
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: Yes I do, I followed the tutorial to the word.
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  I'm logged into ubunto, opened terminal, cd /boot/grub.
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: which tutorial?
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: It says the driver supports my card with FULL 3D ACCELERATION
<r3d1> superfirelord42: is it like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MatBoy> does someone know a nice voice recorder that can record wav's in pcm format ?
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: The one on the Ubuntu website
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: oh your card is not Nividia or ATI?
<blumm> barni: enable Master and mute Front by switching to Front and typing "m" (all inside alsamixer)
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: yup
<arvind_khadri> Draken, you listening??
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: It is ATI........
<bobertdos> ﻿MatBoy: Audacity could do that :)
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: I issued the command gksudo gedit menu.lst and it's now open on my desktop.
<SirPaPa> first time here wanted to know how to get audacity sound working
<superfirelord42> r3d1: im looking at it
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: good, now put in exactly how we did it
<r3d1> superfirelord42: can I follow that, will it do what I need?
<jeeves__> how do I install Java support for firefox?
<superfirelord42> remove splash
<barni> blumm: how i switch to front
<MatBoy> bobertdos: never heard of it, let me look into it
<th0ger> Hello! How can my /etc/hdparm.conf be loaded at boot? (no init.d/hdparm exists, since its not a daemon)
<blumm> barni: with arrow keys
<bobertdos> ﻿MatBoy: It's in Ubuntu's repos. You can find it in Synaptic.
<MatBoy> bobertdos: looks nice
<superfirelord42> r3d1: looks good, follow the quick start
<MatBoy> bobertdos: and get rid of dos :P
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  ok well  try  envyng anyway,  at least then you will know you have the correct driver installed for sure.  I think there are like two drivers.  sort of thing now. in fact. w ell  I thought I had the propritary Nivida driver installed and it seemed I did yes, but then for GL stuff I had to install soemthing else as wel
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: I am NOT trying the proprietary driver again, that is the route of all my problems
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: envyng does ATI and Nivida
<sifonli> hi, i've shared my "File System" folder, so the others computer can reach the machine (all of them are running ubuntu 7.10) but when i try to copy something to the xchat folder (home/user/.xchat2) it gives me an error - You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of ".xchat2". So how do I turn off these things, it drives me crazy
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: Is envyng some other driver?
<r3d1> superfirelord42: alright thanks, i'll take a quick look, any questions will go here :D
<bobertdos> ﻿MatBoy: Actually, I meant dos as in the Spanish number two.. :D
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: no it's a program that helps you get the correct drivers installed
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: Is it in the repositories?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: What is the package called
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng-cre
<ubottu> Package envyng-cre does not exist in hardy
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng-core
<ubottu> envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu17 (hardy), package size 132 kB, installed size 948 kB
<MatBoy> bobertdos: still than :P
<martosurf> hi, i have this *little* problem with ubuntu hardy 8.04.1 - when I try to launch Login Screen manager (GDM) and few other system functions/applications I get the application window open and close half second later. I tried to launch them then from the terminal and I get "Segmentetion error (fallo de segmentacion) - do you know what can be happen? i'll get mad if i have to install and configure whole system one more time... =P
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Xavura> Do I need both of those?
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: install envyng-gtk and that will put on the core as well.  the actsual program
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: Removed quiet (Last line), Root tag on kernel line is /dev/sda3
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  well you need a GUI for it really I guess. so GTK or QT
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: Installed
<SebNaitsabes> and open it up yeah and if you put  GTK one or whaatever you got a graphica program then
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: did you remove splash and quiet from kernel
<Slart> martosurf segmentation error is pretty bad.. I would guess you have to reinstall
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: Is this program going to touch xorg.conf
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: don't worry :)  that it does is what is meant to be done
<Slart> martosurf: check the hard drive for errors and check the install cd for errors before you reinstall
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: There should  be a package in Synaptic called sun-java6-plugin, (along with all the other Sun Java 6 packages).
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: what it does
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  it should let you install the correct ATI driver :)
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: But does it touch xorg.conf....... I need to know if I need to back it up
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  yes I guess it may touch xorg.conf
<dawn> hey i need some help i cant turn visural effects on i installed the drivers for my vid card and its in use but it wont let me enable visural effects
<jeeves__> bobertdos, I have those installed, and I'm still having issues with the file manager in Webmin
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42: yes.  I left ro alone.  it reads kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro
<martosurf> Slart: hello and tnx for your time, it was supposed to work everything right... my be the JFS system I'm using instead ext3?
<venkat> HI can any one tell me about the error BROKEN PACKAGES ?
<SebNaitsabes> venkat: yep what did you do, before you got that message
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: good, that should work...
<Xavura> I need a way from the terminal to remove EVERYTHING that is xorg.conf in the name, except literally "xorg.conf"
<ASCIIForage1> saving and rebooting...
<dawn> hey i need some help i cant turn visural effects on i installed the drivers for my vid card and its in use but it wont let me enable visural effects
<superfirelord42> save it... reboot...
<superfirelord42> awesome..
<Slart> martosurf: nah.. I doubt it.. but who knows.. perhaps
<kantor> hi, how is made Ubuntu to recognize ATAPI cd devices and ATA hard drivers like SCSI devices ?
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  X can be an issue yes, but it is fixable also  when things go wrong with it
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: like what?
<dawn> hey i need some help i cant turn visural effects on i installed the drivers for my vid card and its in use but it wont let me enable visural effects
<jeeves__> bobertdos, it says that my java support isn't installed
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: to be honest you probably don't really need to worry about backing up X
<SebNaitsabes> config
<Slart> martosurf: if jfs was unstable like that it would be removed from the repos.. unless you installed some developer version from their site
<venkat> SebNaitsabes : There was a icon which was asking me to upgrade and i was not finding time . Once i tried to install yahoo messenger .Then there was some error and i got that message
<PeterP24> Hi : what is the role of ` and '` from  # cat `du -s * | sort -rn | head -1 | awk '{ printf "%s/*\n", $2}'` | compress comands?
<dawn> hey i need some help i cant turn visural effects on i installed the drivers for my vid card and its in use but it wont let me enable visural effects
<SebNaitsabes> venkat: open the synaptic package manager and with that you should be able to fix borken packages
<Slart> PeterP24:
<dawn> some one pleaze help me get my video card to work
<SebNaitsabes> dawn:  what like 3D stuff?
<Slart> PeterP24: `` runs the command between the `s and replaces it with the output
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  booyeah!  I didn't have to touch a thing!  One totally unattended, successful boot into ubuntu!
<bobertdos> jeeves__: If you check about:config in Firefox, does it list Java there?
<martosurf> Slart: no, the built in with ubuntu... I'm wondering why I have this error... isn't any way to fix that without reinstalling? why do I get that error, do you know any good website where learn more about it? tnx!!!
<PeterP24> Slart : thank you very much
<jeeves__> bobertdos, yes, java is enabled in the options
<venkat> SebNaitsabes : I opened the package manager . What next ?
<Slart> martosurf: well.. you could start reinstalling the packages that fails.. but it will be a lot of reinstalling..
<NighTi^> hello
<superfirelord42> ASCIIForage1: if it starts doing it again, then we know its a hard disk issue, but as of now.. congrats, it works...
<NighTi^> is there any way to force s-video output?
<martosurf> Slart: ok man, tnx a lot for your aid =D
<bobertdos> jeeves__: Yes, but if you type: about:plugins into firefox, is Java in that list??
<NighTi^> no program in ubuntu seems to detect TV if you convert s-video signal to composite
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  Thank you.  I appreciate your time and patience.  You rock!
<Slart> PeterP24: you're welcome.. check the man page for bash.. that's where all this info is
<dawn> SebNaitsabes: ok what is happaning i just installed ubutu 8.04 and i installed the driver for my video card and it is enabled and in use and when i try to enable system>apperance>visual effects it will say desktop effects could not be displayed
<Slart> martosurf: you're welcome.. hope you get your system up and running
<superfirelord42> no problem ASCIIForage1... have a great day... i am heading out..
<dawn> SebNaitsabes: ok what is happaning i just installed ubutu 8.04 and i installed the driver for my video card and it is enabled and in use and when i try to enable system>apperance>visual effects it will say desktop effects could not be enable
<debCarlos> dawn: What's your video card ?
<jeeves__> bobertdos, it says I have "icetea" installed
<jadams> I have a machine that keeps rebooting itself randomly.  I don't know what logs to look in to see if I can figure out what's going on.  I'm worried it might be RAM going south.  This machine's worked fine with no changes to it for over a year.
<barni_> blumm: sorry
<ASCIIForage1> superfirelord42:  have a great one!
<dawn> debCarlos:  how do i figure out what one i have whats the command
<w4z> Im getting this error when trying to listen to a stream in audacious "MADPlug-Message: failed to open audio output: XMMS reverse compatibility output plugin"  Any suggestions
<nixnoob> jadams: overheating?
<jadams> nixnoob, negative
<barni_> it's not louder
<dawn> debCarlos:  its an older card from an old mechine
<debCarlos> dawn: Uh... i don't know, i supposed you knew it
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: That would be your problem then.
<nixnoob> jadams: try memtest
<jeeves__> bobertdos, ok, how do I installed the corect java enviroment?
<powertool08> Is anyone familiar with lm-sensors? I get this output with an intel and amd cpu temp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27812/ I don't have an intel, only amd, why are there two?
<PeterP24> Slart: oh thank you for the tip, is kind of silly to search google for that character
<dawn> debCarlos:  do you have any ideas i should do
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: You need to let the Sun packages take over.
<venkat> HI can any one tell me about the error BROKEN PACKAGES ?
<dawn> SebNaitsabes:  hellow SebNaitsabes: ok what is happaning i just installed ubutu 8.04 and i installed the driver for my video card and it is enabled and in use and when i try to enable system>apperance>visual effects it will say desktop effects could not be enable
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: Give me one sec.
<jeeves__> bobertdos, ok, thanks
<barni_> blumm??
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: Actually, the lazy way to do it would be to just uninstall IcedTea.
<blumm> barni_: yes
<barni_> it's not louder
<jeeves__> bobertdos, ???
<blumm> barni_: did you try muting front and enable master?
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: through synaptic
<barni_> there is a button for enabling?
<jeeves__> bobertdos, ok, one sec
<dawn> i got a message saying proprietary drivers used to make this computer work porperly
<dawn> i got a message saying proprietary drivers used to make this computer work porperly
<irc_> .
<debCarlos> dawn: You could try doing a $ lspci in a terminal, that will show you all your PCI devices, then paste it in pastebin:
<dawn> does any one know what this means i got a message saying proprietary drivers used to make this computer work porperly
<SebNaitsabes> venkat: look around the package manager and remove your broken package with that, you will figure it out I expect
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeeves__> bobertdos, ok, removing.  now how do I get the corect files installed?
<SebNaitsabes> dawn:  ok  so you got a driver installed yes, but you maybe need another as well
<dawn> debCarlos: whats the pastbin addresse
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: This is the only xorg.conf I have had out of many that actually works so I am backing it up :P
<Xavura> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dawn> SebNaitsabes:  i think so
<Xavura> Lazy.
<dawn> SebNaitsabes: i got this message $ lspci
<dawn> opps
<Xavura> dawn: You have much to learn in the art of copying and pasting
<dawn> propretary drivers are being used to make this computer run properly
<_xyz> is it possible to install ubuntu apps to a Windows HDD when you run out of space on the Ubuntu HDD? If Ubuntu fs is ntfs, would that allow this to happen?
<SebNaitsabes> dawn:  yes so you got one of them installed, but you may need something for GL as well
<_xyz> wait, nm, ubuntu cant be ntfs right?
<Xavura> _xyz: That's actually a good question, let me know if you find out via PM
<barni_> blumm: i hear nothing now
<SebNaitsabes> damn: Nivida or ATI the graphics card?
<debCarlos> dawn:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<_xyz> pl
<_xyz> ok
<eix> "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [kswapd0:208]" what can that be??
<blumm> barni_: how many channels do you have in alsamixer?
<dawn> SebNaitsabes: yes im geting my  oci card name
<dawn> pci
<barni_> blumm: 8
<SebNaitsabes> damn:  well there is a program for Nivida and ATI cards that will help you install the correct driver and so Nivida or ATI
<bobertdos> ﻿jeeves__: Well you said you already had the Sun packages installed, right?
<SebNaitsabes> dawn: you don't even need to know what card you have with that
<blumm> barni_: enable Master and mute Front by using arrow keys and "m"
<NighTi^> nobody familiar with forcing S-video output?
<irc_> algun español por aqui ?
<blumm> !es | irc_
<ubottu> irc_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jeeves__> bobertdos, I don't think so.  where do I install those from?
<dawn> SebNaitsabes:  debCarlos http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27813/
<barni_> blumm: i did that but now there is no sound at all
<dawn> thats the video card i have
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<dawn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27813/
<SebNaitsabes> dawn: install this  envyng-gtk
<bobertdos> ﻿ jeeves__: They are also in Synaptic.
<irc_> gracias blumm
<blumm> barni_: did you raise the master level?
<bobertdos> ﻿ jeeves__: just search for them
<barni_> yes
<jeeves__> bobertdos, so just search for Sun?
<dawn> i did that last time and that screwed it up even worse
<Xavura> It did?
<_xyz> does ubuntu x64 offer any performance increases for Wine/Cedega?
<Xavura> I'm not trying it then
<dawn> i had to reinstall my computer
<barni_> blumm: it's full now
<SebNaitsabes> that usaully works
<Xavura> dawn: I might have to reinstall mine too because of my graphics card
<Xavura> dawn: Is your's an ATI too
<dawn> isnt envy only for newer cards
<eix> please help me! "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s!" :(
<dawn> nividia
<Xavura> Ah ok
<SebNaitsabes> envyng is for Nivida and ATI
<Xavura> So it's not just ATI cards that fail
<blumm> barni_: with what are you trying to play the sound?
<dawn> a very old niivida card
<Xavura> Ok here's a good on
<blumm> barni_: or how do you test the output?
<dawn> but last time i used envy it f up
<Xavura> Can anyone tell me a nice, cheap, graphics card that doesn't totally suck on Ubuntu and actually works
<barni_> music from the Examples directory
<bobertdos> ﻿ jeeves__: Yeah, Sun Java 6
<jeeves__> ok, one sec
<barni_> yes it worked
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  a modern Nivida card will work
<dawn> i gtg in 4 min
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura:  Nivida has good drivers
<barni_> blumm: thank you very much!!!
<dawn> any ideads i should do
<Xavura> Ok
<blumm> barni_: great \o/
<SebNaitsabes> Xavura: yes they are propritary drivers, but they work
<klekkus> hey peps. i got some problems getting my ati 9600 se card working
<dawn> is it posible my video card is not copadible with ubuntu
<barni_> blumm: is there a way to make it even louder than that
<SebNaitsabes> klekkus:  your another guy with graphics card issues?
<blumm> barni_: you can raise up to 100% but even then i find it not very loud
<dawn> SebNaitsabes:  what should i do
<klekkus> SebNaitsabes: yes i am
<blumm> barni_: i use my speaker volume control to make it louder
<Xavura> SebNaitsabes: EnvyNG didn't work, it crashed with an error
<SebNaitsabes> dawn: I can only suggest to try the program,  there are commands and what not, but I am not sure what they are
<barni_> blumm: i have one last big problem
<marthy> hi to everyone ..
<dawn> SebNaitsabes: thanks for trying i gtg
<blumm> barni_: lets fix it
<debCarlos> dawn: See http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers/
<debCarlos> dawn: Ups, sorry
<bobertdos> ﻿marthy: Hello, how may we help you?
<debCarlos> danw: Don't check it, it's only for debian, i was thinking in who knows what. Let me check in ubuntu..
<legend2440> NighTi^: what video card?
<marthy> i installed wine-doors but it does not run at all .. nothing happen after call this program
<NighTi^> ATI Radeon Xpress
<powertool08> I minimized a wine app and now I can't find it in the taskbar or with tab switch, how to I get it to show up again?
<barni_> blumm: every time, when i work on my ubuntu, the pc stops
<NighTi^> the linux version of Catalyst Control Center does not have the option to "force TV detection" like Windows version
<barni_> blumm: with no responce at all
<NighTi^> that always worked on that side of the fence
<legend2440> NighTi^: what happens when you connect svideo cable to tv ?
<barni_> blumm: i have the same on screen
<blumm> barni_: thats way too vague. when youre working on what?
<NighTi^> if i connect s-video, it does detect the tv
<NighTi^> but i get only black&white picture since the tv is a bit old
<NighTi^> and if i, at that point, put the s-video->composite converter in between
<barni_> blumm: after some minutes, and it always happens
<NighTi^> it still shows the picture
<NighTi^> but it kinda suck to always crawl behind the TV to do this
<ArthurArchnix> NighTi^: Ati drivers in Linux aren't as good as their drivers for Windows & Mac. Have you seen anyone on a linux forum reporting having the "force TV detection"?
<blumm> barni_: need more information
<barni_> blumm: the computer stops, and i see the same picture on the screen
<NighTi^> i've been googling for a while
<blumm> barni_: which same picture?
<NighTi^> haven't had much luck
<barni_> blumm: i cant change anything with mouse, nor with keyboar
<barni_> blumm: it is stuch
<barni_> blumm: it is stuck
<blumm> barni_: does it happen when you use a certain application?
<barni_> blumm: no, maybe when firefox is on
<smallfoot-> Why is that Ubuntu takes like 220+ mb RAM, and Windows XP only eats 90 mb?
<barni_> blumm: but its always on, so i can't say anything for sure
<legend2440> NighTi^: the only thing i had to do was add line about TVFormat  i used ntsc-m but if outside us   you may have to use PAL   http://paste.ubuntu.com/27814/
<debCarlos> dawn: You need to install the nvidia-legacy drivers....
<rbd__> when installing the sun-java6 packages...is there a way to skip the license agreement prompt (e.g. for automated installations)?
<blumm> barni_: if you cant narrow it down to anything, how should i be able to find out? ;(
<sysop1972> how do you grant admin privaleges in Gnome on 8:04
<erUSUL> !ram > smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-, please see my private message
<bobertdos> ﻿rbd__: no
<SebNaitsabes> sysop1972: what do you want to do exactly?
<erUSUL> sysop1972: to do what?
<genii> rbd__: Nope
<barni_> blumm: i think it doesn't depend on the program i run
<blumm> barni_: this could be pretty much anything from hardware to software
<user123_> could you help me with wirless
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<user123_> it dosent work
<barni_> blumm: but the story is different is xp, it works there normally
<ArthurArchnix> NighTi^: Not perhaps directly related to your question, but important if you want to have a better understanding of the relationship between ATI graphics and linux https://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/Linux_Graphics_Essay
<debCarlos> !nvidia-legacy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy
<sysop1972> well I am trying to create a shared folder within the home folder and it says access denied
<debCarlos> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blumm> barni_: well, xp is pretty different - but funny that xp is more stable than linux :p
<NighTi^> legend2440: thanks, i added the missing line with "PAL-B", can i test it without rebooting?
<bobertdos> ﻿sysop1972: Do you plan to share with Windows systems?
<sysop1972> yes
<genii> sysop1972: the /home directory is not writable by the user. But the /home/theirusername  directory IS
<NighTi^> ArthurArchnix: ok, will see if i have time after (if) i get this working ;)
<legend2440> NighTi^: ctrl+alt+backspace
<barni_> blumm: probably because it is tested on more types of hardware
<icqnumber> sysop1972, update ur box! sudo apt-get update
<Stasou_mygdala> hello
<debCarlos> hi :)
<barni_> blumm: so, there is no way to narrow my problem to something particular
<blumm> blumm: linux adapts itself pretty nice to hardware by now, id say
<barni_> blumm: ?
<avis> do ati video cards look any nicer than nvidia ones in ubuntu ?
<Lusule1> hi guys i wonder if someone could help me with a problem i seem to have created with my wifi while trying to fix another problem ><
<Stasou_mygdala> can anybody give me some details about how to install thundirbird in ubuntu?
<Slart> avis: they look the same, afaik
<blumm> barni_: first thing id do: id run every program out of the terminal - so id be able to see error msgs when it freezes
<Lusule1> i deleted some nvidia things in synaptic and reinstalled my graphics card.  when i rebooted, my wireless was no longer working
<blumm> barni_: but as your whole pc freezes, i dont have an answer - could be hardware problems too ?!?
<barni_> blumm: im in deep problems?
<NighTi^> legend2440: where can i enable the output? Totem Movie Player doesn't allow me to set TV-out on and neither does the ATI Catalyst COntrol Center :/
<Gnea> Lusule1: are they sitting on the same IRQ?
<Lusule1> gnea - are what sitting on the same irq?
<bobertdos> ﻿Stasou_mygdala: It's sitting in the repos, ready and waiting! Just use Synpatic.
<blumm> barni_: i really dont know
<Gnea> Lusule1: the graphics card and the wifi card
<debCarlos> Stasou_mygdala: Open a terminal and do $ sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<barni_> blumm: it started after iv got my motherboard changed
<Lusule1> gnea - how do i find that out?
<Gnea> Lusule1: cat /proc/interrupts
<venkat> Hi .Does Pidgin support Voice chat ?
<Slart> venkat: nope
<blumm> barni_: you could start to check the pc temperature
<bobertdos> ﻿Stasou_mygdala: or aptitude, like debCarols says
<venkat> Slart : is there any option ?
<legend2440> NighTi^: i use tv out to play avi movies on computer and watch them on the TV.  i use mplayer
<barni_> blumm: why
<Slart> venkat: nope.. it's not implemented afaik
<debCarlos> dawn: This page is pretty good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto it have a good tutorial aout NVIDIA cards
<Slart> venkat: you can use skype or ekiga if you want voice chat
<venkat> Slart : Should i install yahoo messenger for that :?
<Lusule1> gnea - none of that makes any sense to me
<barni_> blumm: it can freeze because my fan is too weak?
<Freeaqingme> In the gimp (the one in the ubuntu repositories), the script-fu menu has been removed. How do I get it back?
<sysop1972> Now I understand that each windows user needs a samba account on the server.  There are about 10 windows stations with about 5 shared folders on the server.  Some of the users will have access to all 5 folders and other users will only have access to a couple.  Where is the best place to create these shared fodlers?
<Slart> venkat: I've never tried yahoo messenger so I wouldn't know
<blumm> barni_: because that makes a pc freeze
<Slart> !im | venkat
<venkat> Slart : ok
<ubottu> venkat: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<barni_> blumm: how i check my temperature
<Malgaur> Can one computer connect two ports the a single port of another computer?  For example (IP1:port1 - IP2:port1) and (IP1:port2 - IP2:port1)?
<Lusule1> gnea - what am i looking for in this list?
<marthy> bobrtdos: ups :) it already works ;)
<jesusch> Hi
<Gnea> Lusule1: can you pastebin it?
<blumm> barni_: you can install a temp application or check in your bios
<Lusule1> gnea - no, because i don't have internet on that computer
<marthy> > bobertdos ..  ups :) it already works ;)
<Lusule1> i'm on my laptop now
<jes-o-mat> Is there a way to install ubuntu over a running debian?
<marthy> quit
<Gnea> Lusule1: do you have any way of hooking an ethernet up to it?
<marthy> #quit
<Lusule1> gnea - no :(
<marthy> :)
<Gnea> ...
<barni_> blumm: give me please a name for such an application
<Lusule1> without my wireless i am stuxxored
<bobertdos> ﻿marthy: the command is /quit
<venkat> Hey . When i was updating the package manager .Ubuntu got struck and i had to shut down the system and now when i restart it i can't open package manager or fire fox. Please help me
<legend2440> NighTi^: i don't have to enable anything really.  whatever shows on computer screen i see on TV when svideo calble is connected
<barni_> blumm: i need that
<blumm> barni_: i dont know any - you would have to search in google
<bobertdos> ﻿marthy with a message after it
<sysop1972> Genii : Now I understand that each windows user needs a samba account on the server.  There are about 10 windows stations with about 5 shared folders on the server.  Some of the users will have access to all 5 folders and other users will only have access to a couple.  Where is the best place to create these shared fodlers?
<Lusule1> i'm thinking something's been uninstalled somewhere?
<bobertdos> ﻿marthy: or just /part
<blumm> !temperature
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature
<Gnea> Lusule1: okay - well basically you're looking for the interrupts that the nvidia and the wlan0 (or whatever your wireless interface is called) are sitting on
<Slart> !sensors | blumm
<ubottu> blumm: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<debCarlos> venkat: What does $ aptitude update  outputs to you ?
<blumm> Slart: cheers ;)
<Gnea> Lusule1: and, i would highly suggest obtaining a wired setup as a backup option
<venkat> debCarlos : what is that ?
<barni_> blumm: if it's a temperature problem, there would be some errors in error log
<venkat> debCarlos : what is that ?
<Lusule1> gnea - my pc is miles from the router :(
<blumm> !sensors | barni_
<ubottu> barni_: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Lusule1> gnea - there's an eth0 on 18, and nvidia on 21
<ArthurArchnix> jes-o-mat: The best way to downgrade is to have a separate partition, install ubuntu to there.
<Gnea> Lusule1: satellite?
<gdh0> Hello
<blumm> barni_: really? i dont know...
<Gnea> Lusule1: ok, well eth0 is the wired port
<gdh0> do anyone know how to get in touch with LaptopTestingTeam ?
<Lettus> hi hi
<genii> sysop1972: If you create a user on the system with no valid shell and a name like smbuser   then you can put all of the hierarchy underneath of /home/smbuser
<blumm> barni_: it could be anything - really. so maybe thats a start, especially if you switch mainboards. id check cooler, cpu temp, memory etc
<Lusule1> gnea - we also have a floppy, parport0, rtc, acpi, libata, libata, ehci_hcd: usb1, HDA Intel, ohci_hcd:usb2, and sata_nv
<genii> sysop1972: Then you define in the smb.conf file which users are allowed access to what directories there
<Lettus> how i go to Brasil Ubuntu room?
<Gnea> !br | Lettus
<ubottu> Lettus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<legend2440> gdh0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Lusule1> gnea - don't think the wireless card is there...
<onisciente> I upgraded my kernel with sinaptic and i lost my graphic card configuration. When i enter in the low-graphic mode and test it, there is an error, telling me check the devices and configs. I downloaded a new driver from the distributor but i can't install it. Whats the easiest way to install it?
<venkat> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Slart> Lettus: type /j #ubuntu-br
<Lettus> thanks alot
<Gnea> Lusule1: ok, it looks like you have no wifi. what laptop make/model do you have?
<venkat> hi can any one help me ? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<venkat> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<debCarlos> venkat: aptitude is the package manager, it's like sinaptyc but in console, that command updates the packages
<Lusule1> gnea: it's my pc without wifi, my laptop is what i'm chatting on atm
<Lusule1> gnea - it's a netgear wireless card
<wozz> what's the most full-featured/easy to use option for an irc daemon?
<user123_> pleasw
<gdh0> thanks legend!
<debCarlos> venkat: Then do dpkg --configure -a
<user123_> please
<carbuntu> can someone please remind me how to set four desktops up instead of two?  or where to look for info?  appreciate.
<Gnea> !ask | user123_
<ubottu> user123_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smallfoot-> wozz, dont know, possbily unrealircd
<Slart> !ccsm | carbuntu, use this if you're using compiz
<ubottu> carbuntu, use this if you're using compiz: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> Lusule1: okay, let's get on the same page here.. :)
<failure> is it possible to preseed a fedora install from ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> wozz: maybe inspircd
<user123_> my wireless card was work
<smallfoot-> wozz, unrealircd got lots of funcionality, but perhaps hybrid is more stable
<user123_> but now no
<blumm> carbuntu: right click on the icon and choose settings
<Lusule1> gnea - sorry, the amount of chat is confusing ><  can we go pm?
<Starnestommy> I presonally prefer charybdos
<Slart> carbuntu: it's in one of the first settings pages.. general or something.. number of desktops, horisontal and vertical
<sysop1972> genii : Do I create a new group or just make it under the current group.  I really know my way around windows and server 2003 but this linux is a real learning curve.
<Starnestommy> *charybdis
<user123_> i install ubuntu to another labtop
<Gnea> Lusule1: i just ignore it and stick with the colors - no, better not to
<wozz> this is for a work related IRC.. so it doesn't really matter as long as its stable i suppose
<user123_> so it doesnt work anymore
<wozz> something that's kept up to date with regular updates is important to us
<Lusule1> gnea - okay, the bottom line is, i appear to have accidentally deleted my wireless card on my desktop machine
<legend2440> carbuntu: do you mean enable 4 workspaces instead of just 2?
<venkat> debCarlos : THANKS
<smith> how can i have seperate sound for multiseat?
<debCarlos> :)
<Starnestommy> wozz: try inspircd.  It's updated every few weeks
<smith> would i have to have two different sound sources?
<wozz> available on apt?
<Gnea> Lusule1: just to make sure - you're on a laptop that has working wifi. you installed a new nvidia card in your desktop, and somehow, your wifi card isn't working anymore, correct?
<Starnestommy> wozz: you might need to compile it yourself
<Lusule1> gnea - i'm on a laptop running windoze with wifi, yes, and i accidentally deleted the software i guess on a previously happy wifi card
<_2caso_> Hello
<smith> how can I have seperate sound in multiseat
<Gnea> Lusule1: how does the wifi card plug into the desktop?
<user123_> so ?
<Lusule1> gnea - it's a chipboard
<wozz> Starnestommy: ok thanks
<Gnea> Lusule1: so it's built into the motherboard?
<lothar> who understands german?
<bobertdos> wozz: I think Pidgin would be able to cover the basics.
<Gnea> !de | lothar
<Lusule1> gnea - no, i bought it and installed it myself, pci i think
<ubottu> lothar: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_2caso_> Does anyone have the patience to help a noob get started? \o/
<Gnea> Lusule1: you *think*?
<genii> sysop1972: If you create a new user without specifying a group then the default group name becomes same as the username
<lothar> danke für die tipps
<SebNaitsabes> _2caso_: yes I do,  what do you want to do?
<DeadPanda> Could somebody have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27825/ (from my dmesg) - it looks like all my drives are being blacklisted for DMA and reverting to PIO
<bobertdos> ﻿_2caso_: I would! :)
<genii> sysop1972: Apologies on lag, work is requiring me on and off
<aminh> hey guys, i have a dell d600 laptop with the standard wireless card...i can connect to my wireless network at home but not the one at work....the one at work has wpa2 encryption...it worked for me the first day of wor...and never since
<user123_> wireless help please
<aminh> any help
<Gnea> Lusule1: ok, try this command: lspci
<Fuzzles> I got on top of her and slipped her robe beneath her shoulders.  To my delight there were no bra straps!! My mom was completely naked under her robe!! I slid it down a little more than gently started rubbing her shoulders and back.
<Fuzzles> After a few minutes I slipped her robe down to her waist and started stroking the small of her slender back.  I could see the sides of her big round breasts squished against the bed.  I wanted to grab them so badly.  I put my arms around her and started stroking her sleek stomach.  I slid my hand further and further up her stomach until the side of my hands was touching her breasts.
<Fuzzles> "DAMN" I thought to myself as she was wearing big granny panties.  I tried sliding them down but they were stuck to her butt.  I gave it another effort and jolted the down.  To my relief my Mom was still peacefully sleeping.  Cautiously I gently poked one of her sexy ass cheeks with my finger to see if my Mom would notice.  I did this a few times before I worked up the courage to start squeezing her big sexy ass globes.  I was so hard.  My
<carbuntu> slart, so would that be sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm ?
<Gnea> Lusule1: do you see the wifi card show up there?
<Fuzzles> cock started thinking for me as it persuaded me to squeeze harder and harder.  This made my Mom groan.  I gasped as I noticed her hands start to move.
<Fuzzles> These words coming from my Mom's mouth was so shocking to me.  I never heard her swear or talk about sex before.  It made me so horny.  When I was sure she was asleep I slid my arms under her shirt and went straight to her big boobs only to find out that this time she was indeed wearing a bra.  I was bolder now; hearing her say those words sent me into frenzy.  I slid my hands to my mom\u2019s back and searched for the bra hook.  I found it
<FloodBot1> Fuzzles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> !ops | Fuzzles
<nixnoob> !metaquestion | user
<ubottu> Fuzzles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<ubottu> user: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fuzzles>  and quickly unclipped it.  I slid it off and threw it to the side of the bed.  Then I started squeezing her bare breasts.  I was in ecstasy.  My Mom woke again.  This time I had no chance to get my hands out of there, but I closed my eyes and pretended to quietly snore.
<joomla_user> !ops
<Fuzzles> I spent the rest of the day watching tv, eating and doing some chores but all I could think of was having sex with my Mom.  I didn't want to masturbate because I wanted to save it in case my Mom was down for sex.  The day went agonizingly slow as I was counting down the hours before my Mom came home.  The door finally opened at about 8:30 as my Mom came home.
<bobertdos> ﻿_2caso_: You may PM me. If you want to start asking questions, you may. I have to take my dogs out, so I'll be back shortly.
<Lusule1> gnea - the original ubuntu install set it up happily without me thinking about it
<Slart> carbuntu: either that.. or sudo apt-get install ccsm
<SebNaitsabes> _2caso_: yeah same here you can PM me with questions
<_2caso_> okay thanks
<user123_> come on
<smith> does anyone know how I can get seperate sound for 2 users on multiseat?
<carbuntu> slart, which one are you recommending
<genii> sysop1972: So the new name should not be able to login. And also not have a valid shell in case someone can end up doing su command to that user. It's basically just a dummy name to use.
<smith> I have two speaker sets
<AJPowell> hello
<AJPowell> is there a chan for xubuntu?
<Slart> carbuntu: I use ccsm
<AJPowell> or is it included here?
<genii> AJPowell: They have their own channel #xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> AJPowell There is a channel for #xubuntu
<AJPowell> thanks
<blumm> bye
<Lusule1> gnea - i see a lot of unknown devices - all nvidia, so almost certainly the stuff i uninstalled, plus memory stuff, usb stuff, SATA stuff, PCI bridge, audio, and my graphics card, plus an ethernet controller
<smith> can someone answer my question
<user123_> is there any room for wireless proplems?
<Lusule1> gnea - i guess i uninstalled some sort of bridge
<nixnoob> !metaquestion | user
<ubottu> user: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jason^> is there any documentation on using a mirror to keep a large number of internal servers at the same patch levels?
<smith> does anyone know how I can get seperate sound for 2 users on multiseat?
<carbuntu> slart, term cant find package ccsm
<nixnoob> !metaquestion | user123
<ubottu> user123: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<en3sis>  /j rfiscanner
<nixnoob> damnit
<Gnea> Lusule1: no, it just means that your pci database isn't updated, and it won't update until the system is connected to the 'net again
<jbroome> jason^: I believe that apt-proxy will do that
<user123_> ok help  me with this ubttu
<smith> does anyone know how I can get seperate sound for 2 users on multiseat?
<nixnoob> user123_: ubottu is a bot
<DeadPanda> Could somebody have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27825/ (from my dmesg) - it looks like all my drives are being blacklisted for DMA and reverting to PIO - there doesn't seem to be a field in the hardware survey to report IO issues, but that's another issue :)
<Lusule1> gnea - all the unknown devices are RAM memory or PCI bridge
<user123_> damn
<nixnoob> user123_: just ask the question!
<genii> smith: I'm not sure it can be done with a single soundcard. But if you have two, specify one for one session the other for second second session, etc
<Gnea> Lusule1: i'd say you have 2 choices: A) obtain a wired internet gateway and an ethernet cable, or B) reinstall ubuntu
<user123_> ok i asked million times but it seems there no body reed
<vorian> .79
<Ximal> is there any wayto get a sata 2 drive to work in a pc with a sata 1 drive in it ?
<Gnea> Lusule1: or...
<nixnoob> user123_: you just said you needed help with wireless that is not specific enough
<smith> genii: thanks, and I have a wacom tablet, I assume I could just define that to X sesssion only?
<Slart> carbuntu: ah, sorry.. compizconfig-settings-manager
<avis> anyone aware if the radeonhd driver supports 3d at this time in hardy ?
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<user123_> my atheros card doesnt work what can i do?
<Gnea> Lusule1: how many times have you rebooted since the nvidia was installed?
<nixnoob> user123_: define "doesn't work"
<Lusule1> gnea - twice
<user123_> ok i cant see it in network manger
<mbrigdan> !doesn'twork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork
<mbrigdan> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<user123_> and it is inside laptop
<genii> smith: You should be able to, yes. Just make sure the user you don't want access to it doesn't have it in xorg.conf or so. The default used to be that it was
<Gnea> Lusule1: how long has it been since you set the system up with ubuntu?
<Lusule1> gnea - a day
<mbrigdan> anyone know what could be causing my USB thumb drive to mount as root with no read/write permissions for anyone else?
<user123_> okey am i clear now
<nixnoob> user123_: so the original question should have been "my aetheros wireless card is not recognized how can I fix this?"
<user123_> yeah
<Gnea> Lusule1: unless you have important files on there already, i would just reinstall - that'd be the cheaper way to go
<Lusule1> gnea - okay, thanks :(
<smith> genii:  if a program were installed on one session, would it be as well on the other session once restarted?
<debCarlos> mbridgan: See your fstab
<nixnoob> user123_: so take that question and go to #wireles
<nixnoob> user123_: so take that question and go to #wireless
<Gnea> Lusule1: the ONLY other way you're going to fix it without reinstalling, is to have a non-wireless internet setup
<user123_> ok
<GenghisKhan> i need op
<sysop1972> genii : sorry for all the newbie questions..  home directory is home/smbuser   shell is /bin/bash  (or should shell be empty?) should there be a password on the account?
<Gnea> GenghisKhan: for what?
<Lusule1> gnea- i'll see if the ubuntu installer can fix without wiping it, and if not i'll move my pc to the router
<GenghisKhan> so i can ban everyone
<fafa_> where can i see my assigned card information on kde?
<user123_> that is "improvement"
<user123_> i thought
<bottiger> I have a laptop with a video chipset from intel. What do I need to do in order to play a movie on a TV? right now I just get the classic "dark blue" empty box
<fafa_> network card
<DeadPanda> hmm, hdparm reports (correctly) that the drive can use DMA - can someone point me to the right place in /sys to snoop around the disk drivers?
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: um, how can I do that? ( gksudo gedit <??> )
<Gnea> Lusule1: sounds good
<genii> smith: If installed normally into main dirs, yes. But if built individually by the user with apt-get source then no
<smith> genii: what do I do to make sure its installed in the main dirs
<mbrigdan> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dli__> I build kernel with make-kpkg --initrd, then, root on /dev/md0 never mounts
<carbuntu> slart, k, thanks i seem to have installed it via term... now i look for it in system?
<smith> genii: sorry, I dont know anything, I've never used ubuntu
<genii> sysop1972: The shell should be: /bin/false        and password should be disabled
<Slart> carbuntu: system, preferences, advanced desktop effects settings
<genii> smith: If one or both users has sudo rights they can just install whatever through Synaptic package manager and it will later appear for all users
<d0wn> how do i check if a file is a symlink?
<mbrigdan> anyone know what could be causing my USB thumb drive to mount as root with no read/write permissions for anyone else? How could I stop this? (And make it behave normally)
<Slart> d0wn: ls -l should show it
<wozz> hey, did anyone of the irc servers I asked about have the possibility of running over ssl?
<sysop1972> genii : in gnome it will not allow me to create a user without setting a password..
<Slart> d0wn: I guess "file" would tell you too.. not sure though.. try it
<carbuntu> slart, k, got that up, but i cant figure how to alter the desktop to four from two
<mbrigdan> If I create a use with the template "Restricted User", how limited are they?
<Slart> carbuntu: in the first section.. general options.. desktop size
<Slart> carbuntu: you've got horisontal size and vertical size..
<flashdown> this is a stupid question but..  I installed xchat normally from the Add/Remove place and ns, and looks ugly >:( where to get them?
<carbuntu> slart, k, thx ... any configs you particularly recommend?
<_2caso_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flashdown> icons*
<atog> does anyone here have any experience setting up CakePHP?
<genii> sysop1972: Thats fine. You can do from command line after:   sudo usermod -L smbuser                    for instance. This locks out the account from login.
<carbuntu> if i'm going to want to use cubes do i need 4 horizontal desktops?  what about 3d?
<Slart> carbuntu: hmm.. nah.. for a first timer you probably want to enable everything.. spin the cube, paint with fire, windows exploding left and right.. but after a week or so you'll probably go back to a more limited set of features.. I've got almost everything disabled.. except for some useful stuff =)
<user123_> nixnoob nobody alive in that room
<Slart> carbuntu: yes.. you'll want 4 horisontal cubes for the cube.. correct
<Slart> carbuntu: 3d?
<debCarlos> Hey
<debCarlos> Sorry, there was a electricity-problem...
<user123_> nixnoob: nobody alive in that room
<mbrigdan> what could be preventing me from hitting the "unlock" button on the users and groups panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> mbrigdan Your user may not have admin rights
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: Just do a check to FSTAB, don't edit it yet, do $ gedit /etc/fstab
<icqnumber> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DEdwards> when I plug an external hard-drive in I cannot copy files to it unless i am root, this does not happen with my thumbdrives
<DEdwards> i need some help
<user123_> i think my Usbs not work propply how can i know
<icqnumber> !atheros |user123_,
<ubottu> user123_,: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mbrigdan> Jack_Sparrow: I'm pretty sure I do, the "Administrate the system" box is checked under permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> mbrigdan It was just my first thought
<icqnumber> user123_, with lsusb
<user123_> f##k atheros
<sysop1972> genii : Ok I have done that (including the terminal command)  now I can create the shared folders anywhere?
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: and paste the line of your pendrive ( Usually it's the one pointing to /media/disk or /media/usbdisk
<mbrigdan> Jack_Sparrow: I think something may have gotten changed somehow though, how could I check that from the command line?
<user123_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> user123_ Please dont do that.
<klekkus> hey peps. i got some problems getting my ati 9600 se card working
<user123_> sorry but i am so upset
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: nothing really jumps out as me as the drive, can I paste the whole thing?
<user123_> i try usb card
<user123_> but also dosent work
<Jack_Sparrow> user123_ Being upset is not an excuse
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: You can, but do it in pastebin
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mbrigdan> !pastebin
<Lusul1> gnea - i'm on wired internet now
<carbuntu> slart, i selected 4 horiz desktops, but it doesn'ty actualize, do i need an x restart?  din't see an 'apply' button anywhere
<user123_> ok help me and i will be happy jack
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27830/
<Slart> carbuntu: nope.. shouldn't have to restart or anything.. is compiz enabled?
<genii> sysop1972: You will need to make them with sudo, then change the ownership of everthing recursively in there to username and group of  smbuser.  so as example:   sudo mkdir /home/smbuser/shared1       makes folder of shared1 there. Then after we have all folders in there we want:  sudo chown -R smbuser:smbuser /home/smbuser
<Jack_Sparrow> user123_ I am busy.
<user123_> ok where can i get some REAL support
<carbuntu> slart, how do i tell if its enabled?
<Lusul1> gnea - are you still able to help me try to sort this out?
<mbrigdan> user123_: buy it from canonical
<Jack_Sparrow> adjust your attitude and be patient or you can purchase support from canonical
<Slart> user123_: canonical has some paid support options.. www.ubuntu.com
<Sufixx> hello, is it possible to change from ubuntu 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling the whole system? (via repo change)
<wuxia> 500 fps for glxgears on a nvidia 8600gt ... this sounds like it's not using the latest nvidia driveers right?
<dli__> carbuntu, just run " compiz --replace " in a terminal
<user123_> no payment please
<Jack_Sparrow> user123_ Cheaper to buy a supported wifi card..
<Slart> carbuntu: system, preferences, appearance.. one of the last tabs.. visual effects
<carbuntu> dli, thanks, slart, thanx
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow: he has an aetheros it should work.
<nixnoob> wuxia: yea thats way too little
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: werid, i don't see the pendrive.... now, you know what's the pendrive device name (sdb, sdc, etc) ? ?
<debCarlos> *weird
<user123_> yeah it shuold
<Lusul1> if gnea is afk, is anyone else able to help me with the fact i seem to have deleted my wireless card?
<icqnumber> user123_, i gave you the link where to read
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: sorry, but I don't, the only way I could even get it to mount was by starting nautilus as root
<dli__> wuxia, nvidia :) binary only, nowadays, I suggest AMD/ati with open source driver
<user123_> come on icqnumber
<user123_> you want me to read whole page
<nixnoob> Lusul1: does it show up in lspci or lsmod?
<icqnumber> user123_, scroll up
<Lusul1> nixnoob - no, i don't think so
<MIFII> !d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d
<MIFII> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<user123_> i wil install xp easy
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: then, paste the output of $ ls /dev in pastebin (Do it with your pendrive plugged)
<nixnoob> i have a feeling hes a troll
<Gnea> Lusul1: ah, sorry - sudo update-pciids
<Lusul1> gnea - ah wb, and thanks :)
<Gnea> :)
<user123_> scrool to where ?
<Lusul1> done :)
<carbuntu> slart, guess i'm not going to enable on this machine, b ecause its axing me to update nvidia driver, and everytime i did that in the last week my screen resolution went to *sh$t*
<user123_> it like a book man
<Gnea> user123_: webpages are meant to be read
<Fuzzles> she forced my mouth away but i forcefully replaced my lips again and one full stroke was enough to touch the womb of my sister with THAT stroke whole of my LUN was inside the FUDI OF MY SISTER IT WAS AMAZING FOR ME TO PUT MY 8 INCHES LENGHT IN THE PUSSY OF MY 17 YRS OLD SISTER WHO WAS NOT MATURE ENOUGH YET BUT IN  MY ARMS MY SISTER BECAME A FULL WOMEN THAT NIGHT I STROKED HARD FOR 10 MINUTES OR SO TO MAKE HER FUCKING COMPLETE.....
<Fuzzles> AT THE END I FELT HER CLING HER LEGS AROUND MY WAIST FOR HER ORGASM MY COCK WAS ALSO READY TO PUT ALL MY LOVE INTO MY SISTER,S PUSSY AND I FILLED HER UP TILL THE END HER VAGINA WAS MAKING SPASMODIC GRIPS AROUND MY COCK AS IF GAPING FOR BREATH I MADE THE LAST THRUST DEEP INTO MY SISTER TO REACH HER NAVAL
<FloodBot1> Fuzzles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !ops | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<nixternal> that was fun!
<Slart> user123_: all the people here are volunteers.. normal users just like you.. if you want someone to yell at or do your work for you, go to canonical.. but it will probably cost you money
<Paddy_EIRE> where do these twats come from
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27832/
<ompaul> arrrrr
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<wuxia> nixnoob: how do i debut this? glxinfo says i have direct rendering on; i'm using the nviida drivers, ...
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: its a bit big
<dexter> can any1 help me? the 3d acceleration doesnt work. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f2f282722, Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/fe89598e
<dexter> i've got an mobility radeon x1400
<Lusul1> that was some fun spam - gnea - i updated the thingy
<nixnoob> wuxia: lsmod | grep nvidia
<dli__> wuxia, direct rendering : Yes ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: any ideas why I would keep being disconnected from freenode leaving my nick ghosted
<wuxia> nvidia               8858308  26
<wuxia> i2c_core               28544  1 nvidia
<Slart> carbuntu: ah.. you'll need 3d acceleration to run compiz..
<Gnea> Lusul1: ok, try lspci now
<paoligno> hi. i want to buy this notebook: SONY SZ71E/B T7250 2GB 160GB DL 13.3" VHP      . how can i know if it's fully compatible with ubuntu?
<wuxia>  glxinfo | grep direct
<wuxia> direct rendering: Yes
<Slart> carbuntu: have you tried using envyng to install the nvidia drivers?
<nixnoob> wuxia: weird seems like its fine
<Gnea> !laptop | paoligno
<ubottu> paoligno: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Lusul1> gnea - doesn't look any different
<user123_> ok slart i will do some work but please who can read this whole page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#check
<Slart> paoligno: if I were shopping for a notebook I'd bring a live cd to the store and try it
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, no
<Gnea> user123_: you can.
<nixnoob> wuxia: which version of the driver are you working?
<nixnoob> wuxia: i meant using
<dli__> user123_, for wifi trouble, it's always a good idea to try newest kernel
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: It seems like you have the pendrive in /dev/sdb1 , try mounting it with $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<Gnea> Lusul1: well, see if you can pastebin it now
<paoligno> thnks Gnea
<Slart> user123_: it's not that hard.. I've heard rumours of people reading entire collections of pages.. I think they are called "books" ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul: hey if I was to start irssi on tty1 then switch back to tty7 how would I attach that using screen?
<paoligno> join #ubuntu-laptop
<Lusul1> Gnea - http://pastebin.com/d778e36bf
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, no idea
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<ompaul> wrong client for me :)
<carbuntu> can anyone tell me where to retrieve a sound volume icon to put in panel?
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: If it says that you have to specify the filesystem. add -t and then the filesystem:  $ sudo mount -t <filesystem of pendrive> /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: I think the files system is fat32, don't I have to use vfat or something?
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: yep, vfat
<Gnea> Lusul1: 06:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)   <-- there it is! :)  okay, now, can you please pastebin the output of the following commands?  lsmod  and  ip a
<Slart> carbuntu: there is one that's put there by default.. "Volume control"
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: -t vfat
<user123_> slart i will check it when i get to bed :p
<carbuntu> slart, my panel not showing one, and i don't see the option in sys prefs sound
<MXIIA> do formatters like killdisk.com work, I want to clear my buggy WinXP from my laptop and put Ubuntu on it.
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: gives me this slightly long error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27833/
<nixnoob> MXIIA: you can just use the live cd to format
<Slart> carbuntu: right-click the panel, select "+Add to panel".. find volume control
<user123_> ok can any one explain to me this
<carbuntu> slart, thx i try
<Lusul1> Gnea - http://pastebin.com/d43f3cfe4
<Jack_Smirnoff> MXIIA:Live cd will handle that
<Lusul1> Gnea - http://pastebin.com/d40afb918
<Lusul1> darn it ignore that
<MXIIA> What do I select on the Live CD?
<user123_> i have ubuntu in tow PCs and wirless card work on desktop and dosent work in labtop
<Jack_Smirnoff> MXIIA: install
<user123_> it is usb card belkin
<nixnoob> MXIIA: when you do the install it will ask you if you want to partition or erase the qhole disk
<Lusul1> Gnea - http://pastebin.com/d6dbc0752
<MXIIA> Ok... thanks..
<MXIIA> Also, is WattOS supported here?
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: mmm, try with /dev/sdc1 instead of /dev/sdb1 , sorry, i'm coming from a debian and i'm not yet familiarized with the names that Ubuntu gives to devices...
<Jack_Smirnoff> MXIIA: never heard of it
<Gnea> Lusul1: hrm
<smith> where is a guide for installing hardy heron, I don't know what /root is and stuff
<smith> I'm used to windows
<nixnoob> smith: try the live cd
<MXIIA> it is supposedly a redisigned Ubuntu, lightweight and stuff
<Jack_Smirnoff> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: same error
<carbuntu> slart, ok, got vol control in panel, but volume at 100 percent is very low, how can i adjust master ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> MXIIA: we dont support the spinoffs inhere
<MXIIA> ok
<Gnea> Lusul1: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<Slart> carbuntu: right click that volume control thingy and open the volume control dialog window
<Slart> carbuntu: there are lots of things to change there
<mbrigdan> how could I check if a user (me) has administrative permissions from the command line?
<Xavura> Anyone know anything about ATI graphics cards?
<Xavura> I have a big problem
<Xavura> and no one knows how to fix it
<user123_> i have ubuntu in tow PCs and wirless card work on desktop and dosent work in labtop	it is usb card belkin
<nixnoob> Xavura: stop screwing wiht it
<Gnea> !ask | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icqnumber> Xavura, ask adamk he is back
<carbuntu> slart, k, thanks, guess i shuld have figured that one out by my lonesome, huh ...
<Xavura> Gnea: I don't know what question I NEED to ask, I just need help
<Xavura> nixnoob: I'm not screwing with it, I'm trying to fix it?
<justs0me> if i install ubuntu hardy and then do a apt-get install kde-desktop   what happens when october 08 comes (thats when kubuntu is unsupported)
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: weird... try unpluggin the pendrive and doing a $ ls /dev . Then paste it to pastebin (The pendrive device should disappear....)
<Slart> carbuntu: no worries.. =)
<smith> xavura:  whats wrong and what is your card
<dexter> user123: post lsusb output
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: i mean. 1. Unplug pendrive 2. Do ls
<nixnoob> Xavura: lol the instructions i gave you fixed it then you went off trying to enable direct rendering so you could use compiz and u screwed it up again.
<Gnea> Xavura: you need to state exactly what the problem is.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Xavura: with that old 7000 series you are not going to get 3d and all the goodies no matter how much you try
<Gnea> Xavura: "My ati card is brokeded!" <-- that's not a problem, that's a symptom.
<Xavura> nixnoob: No, the instructions you gave me didn't completely fix it else I would have left it
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: hold on a sec, i'll diff it for you
<davetarmac> Hi folks - how can I remove everything to do with flash and flash plugins from my Ubuntu 8.04 - I'm starting again with it :)
<dli__> justs0me, interesting, so, only gnome would be officially supported then
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: :)
<Xavura> Jack_Smirnoff: When I first installed Ubuntu it worked beautifully with 3d etc. so err you are wrong
<nixnoob> Xavura: Jack_Smirnoff is right.
<Xavura> No he isn't
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: where was the old paste?
<Xavura> 3d etc. worked perfectly when I first installed.
<sysop1972> genii : i have made all folders that need to be shared but when I entered the command sudo chown -R smbuser:smbuser /home/smbuser it came back with an error
<nixnoob> ok whatever i have to go anyway.
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: nvm, found it
<nixnoob> goodbye all
<Xavura> The driver page says my card FULLY SUPPORTS 3d acceleration
<carbuntu> slart, bummer, the controls are all maxxed up, still no volume ... arrrrggggghhhhh
<debCarlos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27832/
<pvl1> how do i change my resolution to a mode that is in xorg, but not the change resolution thing
<user123_> i have ubuntu in tow PCs and wireless card work on desktop and dosent work in laptop  it is usb card belkin
<dexter> user123: post lsusb output
<icqnumber> Xavura, in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Smirnoff> Xavura: last I saw you installed fglrx, which it does not support..
<Lusul1> gnea - okay that's done
<Slart> carbuntu: check the preferences.. there could be more settings to enable.. also make sure you're using the speaker output, not line out or something like that
<user123_> where dexter
<sysop1972> genii : nm I got it
<Xavura> Jack_Smirnoff: I am NOT using fglrx I am using the open source ATI driver
<debCarlos> user123_: in pastebin
<Xavura> icqnumber: What about #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Smirnoff> Xavura: Was your ban lifted?
<dexter> user123_: lsusb | pastebinit and post the link
<Xavura> Jack_Smirnoff: Yeah
<smith> banned?
<icqnumber> Xavura, talk to adamk there
<smith> sorry, thought that was my name
<Jack_Smirnoff> By who?
<OldPink> Hi there, recently sold a Ubuntu laptop. How can I quickly destroy my data alone, such as bank details etc. that may linger?
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: damn, the command changed its output, so the diff just outputs the whole file
<user123_> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<user123_> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<user123_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<user123_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<user123_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> user123_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxaof> hi
<user123_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Slart> OldPink: wipe can be used to clear the hard drive
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: isn't there a way to make ls out put one line at a time?
<justs0me> dli__: would i still be able to get like kde programs ?
<sysop1972> genii : Ok, now that this is done do I now create a user account for each windows user with a password that matches the password on their windows system?
<linuxaof> windows ist gut
<pen> I have a problem with the updates
<linuxaof> hahahahahahahahahah
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: wait, let me see...
<SebNaitsabes> windows ist nicht gut
<dli__> justs0me, of course, since kde will be in debian
<Slart> OldPink: takes a while on larger hard drives (expect counting running time in days, not hours)
<dexter> linuxaof: stirb
<dexter> linuxaof: ^
<dexter> linuxaof: ^^
<MinusSeven> Are there release notes for 8.04.1  ?
<linuxaof> ubuntu ist wesser
<Xavura> Jack_Smirnoff: I don't know, go ask in the ops room
<raffy> buona sera a tutti
<Xavura> I can't remember, sorry.
<user123_> that is dexter
<Slart> OldPink: there is also a delete everything cd that you boot on the computer, then it finds all drives and clears them
<SebNaitsabes> linuxaof: du ist doof
<user123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27836/
<dli__> justs0me, what ubuntu does is tweaking some configurations, and setting a virtual package, kubuntu-desktop
<pen> when I try to fix a broken packages, it pops out this message I am not sure what happened. http://rafb.net/p/8r484585.html
<Myrtti> Jack_Smirnoff: by me
<pen> it didn't happened like this before the upgrade
<Jack_Smirnoff> It seems his attitude has not changed much
<Myrtti> !de | SebNaitsabes, linuxaof
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes, linuxaof: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dexter> user123_: post "lsmod"
<smith> does ubuntu 32-bit support 4 gb?
<SebNaitsabes> linuxaof:  eine Englich IRC channel
<dli__> justs0me, I just tried xubuntu-desktop in hardy, looks like many configuration files are not well tweaked
<Slart> smith: nope
<Gnea> Lusul1: just for pops and giggles, try rebooting
<linuxaof> ja halo
<smith> slart:  under 4g?
<Slart> smith: you'll get something like 3.5 GB or something.. depending on hardware
<Lusul1> gnea - i'll take your word for it but i'm not expecting much...
<dli__> smith, ram? I think most bios don't do 4GB with 32bit
<justs0me> dli__: so i shouldnt go that route?
<dexter> SebNaitsabes: linuxaof: why do you try to talk german? :P
<M4rotku> hey all, I used burnMMX to try to help me undervolt and i just checked my conky and it's still running, how do i stop it?
<smith> can I just use 64-bit, or are there still problems
<OldPink> Slart: Not looking to reinstall
<SebNaitsabes> dexter:, ,because my German sucks and he was doing it and with my limited German I could reply
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: $  lls -1
<dli__> justs0me, doesn't matter, just install it, and choose the desktop you like
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: *$ ls -1
<justs0me> dli__: what do i mena by:   of course, since kde will be in debian
<richard__> Evening everyone. Question for you: Can I tell what users are currently logged on (and perhaps get some stats) for my ubuntu ftp server?
<genii> sysop1972: Good. Yes, with smbpasswd.   So basically: sudo smbpasswd -a theirname                      adds them. Then subsequently: sudo smbpasswd -e theirname       enables it.
<Slart> smith: I think it can map 4GB but it uses about 500MB for mapping graphics memory, hardware and such.. so you can only use about 3.5 GB
<dexter> sebNaitsabes: oh ok, so have fun :P
<dli__> justs0me, all packages will still be there
<user123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27838/
<smith> slart, ok thanks
<justs0me> dli__: how do u figure that the config files are poorly tweaked
<user123_> dexter http://paste.ubuntu.com/27838/
<Slart> OldPink: oh.. you just want to clean your own details, home folder etc?
<SebNaitsabes> dexter: he is gone or whatever now anyway it seems
<genii> sysop1972: Again, apologies on lag. My workday is winding down and last minute they always want something :)
<pen> anyone here know how to fix this message? http://rafb.net/p/8r484585.html
<smith> slart:  are there hardware compatability differences between 32bit and 64bit?
<dli__> justs0me, I got some obvious by default conf errors, had to edit them manually
<OldPink> Slart: Yeah. Will just sudo shred /home/name be sufficient?
<Lusul1> gnea - i'm back
<Slart> OldPink: hmm.. your home folder should take care of most stuff.. might want to clear the logs too.. there might be other things too
<hateball> smith: You can use the server kernel, it's PAE enabled. Unless you need 3D driver support etc out of the box. Or build your own kernel I guess
<justs0me> how long will the packages be there or they are always there and constantly updated, cuz i use fedora and once there is no more support, theres nothing
<ale_> nobody speack italian???
<kevinO> anyone know if 10a = 1000mA?
<Slart> smith: not really.. you can run 32-bit software on 64 bit ubuntu..
<Slart> kevinO: nope
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: inserting the usb adds these lines:  sdd and sg4 plus some other small stuff
<OldPink> Slart: What kind of other things? Is the firefox cache in /home? What about opera? And which logs?
<Slart> kevinO: 1000 mA = 1 A
<dexter> user123_ whats the name of your usb wlan stick?
<smith> slart: than why doesnt everybody use 64-bit?
<dli__> justs0me, you can always "dist-upgrade", fdeora is different from debian-based
<blittan> in what log does a failed filecopy show (computer freezes when trying to copy a certain folder)
<user123_> belkin
<pen> anyone here know how to fix this message? http://rafb.net/p/8r484585.html
<nextplace> [AKA] http://ln-s.net/23Eb
<genii> sysop1972: After creating the samba users you will need to make in the smb.conf file the declarations of each directory you made previously in the /home/smbuser directory. I may not be around to assist until about 45 minutes from now on this. But  man smb.conf     has quite extensive examples.
<dexter> SebNaitsabes: Ok dann mach ich weiter ;)
<mbrigdan> smith: because you need a 64 bit CPU
<user123_> dexter belkin
<SebNaitsabes> dexter: I did not understand
<justs0me> dli__: what does dist-update do ? sorry never used debian system
<Slart> smith:  because if you run 32 bit firefox you need 32 bit libraries for firefox.. so you end up having two systems installed
<smith> slart:  mbrigdan:  as long as its not like xp 64-bit :)
<carbuntu> slart, in prefs set to hda nvidia alsa mixer is set, would that be the correct one?
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: try then pluggin it and $ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd   , it maybe works, anyway, i'm going to look for information about what names Ubuntu give to devices....
<smith> slart:  two different systems?
<OldPink> Slart: What kind of other things? Is the firefox cache in /home? What about opera? And which logs?
<Slart> smith: some things aren't available for 64 bit.. flash is one thing..
<genii> sysop1972: After editing the smb.conf   file always run: testparm         to check the validity of the configuration file. It will warn you of any syntax errors
<debCarlos> mbrigdan:  sorry, it's $ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/disk
<pen> anyone here know how to fix this message? http://rafb.net/p/8r484585.html
<dli__> justs0me, say, you got hardy ubuntu now, whatever the next release out, you edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change hardy to the next thing
<nextplace> [AKA] http://ln-s.net/23Eb
<Slart> smith: well..you have the 64 bit libraries and the 32 bit libraries.. two versions of everytyhing..
<dli__> justs0me, then, apt-get update;apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Slart> OldPink: check the /var/log folder.
<debCarlos> mbrigdan:  if it gives you same error try creating a pendrive directory in media $ sudo mkdir /media/pendrive and mounting sdd in there ;)
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: no output, i'll see if I can write it
<Nickste> I'm having trouble getting a subdomain to work using apache VirtualHost. This is in a file test.conf in ../sites-available: <VirtualHost *> DocumentRoot /var/www/test ServerName test.mydomain.com </VirtualHost> | and I have used: a2ensite test.conf and reloaded config. Ideas?
<Slart> OldPink: I have no idea where opera stores its info
<smith> slart:  oh :(  is 4gb of ram enough for two users?
<user123_> dexter : it is belkin
<kevinO> slart. my picopsu minumum requirements for +12v is 2A - 10A, the old linksys dc converter says 1000mA. that isnt enough is it?
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: :D
<smith> slart:  in a multiseat set up?
<Slart> smith: yes.. for normal use.. yes
<eix> how can I install the unstable kernel 2.6.25?
<OldPink> Slart: Thanks, going to give this a whirl
<sysop1972> genii : just so I don't miss a step.  Lets say I don't have any windows users with accounts on the linux box yet and the users windows name/password is bob/login what do I need to type in to the terminal.
<Slart> kevinO: I would think not
<linuxaof> hahahahahaha
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: it worked :), now to see if it works properly every time I insert the drive.
<linuxaof> cool mann
<unop> Nickste, make sure the site's conf file exists in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled  .. then restart apache
<pvl1> how can i change my resolution to a mode that exsists in xorg but not the change resolution app
<smith> slart:  thanks for the help, I'm glad you know your stuff
<linuxaof> das iat linux
<Slart> smith: I don't.. I'm just good at pretending =)
<linuxaof> und linus ist das
<dexter> user123_ you have to use ndiswrapper to get the realtek chip working
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: how do I unmount a drive?
<justs0me> dli__: so it would upgrade from hardy to whatever?
<unop> Nickste, hopefully the site becomes available then -- if not, check the apache log file for any errors in configuration
<SebNaitsabes> linuxaof: und du ist doof
<dli__> justs0me, yes
<pen> anyone here know how to fix this message? http://rafb.net/p/8r484585.html
<nextplace> [AKA] http://ln-s.net/23Eb
<user123_> dexster ok where
<dexter> ihr mit eurem deutsch ^^
<linuxaof> jajajajajaja
<debCarlos> mbrigdan: $ sudo umount /media/disk
<linuxaof> jajajaja
<justs0me> dli__: in fedora that is highly not recommended causes alot of errors
<Slart> !de | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Slart> pen: it
<dexter> ubottu: ?
<Nickste> unop: have restarted, and it is in corrdct dir. Will look at log now.
<dli__> justs0me, I don't even know fedora got a up2date work or not
<pen> Slart, ?
<Slart> pen: it's not really a problem.. check the sources.list
<dexter> i know ^^
<genii> sysop1972: sudo smbpasswd -a bob         at this point it asks for their password so put "login" twice there. Then:  sudo smbpasswd -e bob            This enables the name now
<cpk1> pen:  edit /etc/apt/sources.list and take out the duplicate entries
<user123_> dexster where can i get it
<pen> cpk1, there is no duplicate entry that's what I'm confused
<Slart> pen: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and check for cuplicate lines
<justs0me> dli__: alright, so that method never causes errors? doing distro update that way /
<user123_> dexter where can i get it
<Slart> pen: well.. apt doesn't agree with you.. check the other .list files in that folder too
<pen> Slart, same respond to cpk1, there is no duplicate entry
<dexter> user123_ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<cpk1> pen: pastebin your sources.list
<dexter> and maybe ndisgtk for a graphical frontend
<eix> how can I install the unstable kernel 2.6.25?
<SebNaitsabes> not a good idea
<paoligno> well,  SONY SZ71E/B T7250 2GB 160GB DL 13.3" VHP    is not listed in the urls which list tested laptops. how can i proceed in order to see if i can buy it ? thnks
<dli__> justs0me, for debian, the developers would release a howto, to guide you through the upgrade
<SebNaitsabes> eix: best to stay with the latest kernels
<debCarlos>  mbrigdan: Now you have it, try adding this to your fstab : http://paste.ubuntu.com/27840/
<eix> SebNaitsabes: why?
<nextplace> [AKA] http://ln-s.net/23Ef
<pen> cpk1, Slart
<SebNaitsabes> eix: best to stay with the stable kernels
<dli__> justs0me, I guess ubuntu has the similar thing
<Jimmey> I seem to be stuck with kernel 2.6.24-17. Whenever I try to upgrade to a newer version, my sound stops working (Using an SB Audigy). Works fine on a 2.6.24-17, though. Does anyone have the same issue? Does anyone know how to resolve that? One thing I did check is there is no "/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/" folder - Or the "sound" subdirectory of that, either. Is that a problem?
<epoxy|w3rk> true that
<pen> cpk1, Slart http://rafb.net/p/ARvWgS82.html
<nextplace> [AKA] http://ln-s.net/23Eg
<SebNaitsabes> !unstable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable
<eix> SebNaitsabes: yes but seems that my "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s!" has been fixed with the 2.6.25
<genii> sysop1972: I need to logoff now in order to get to my other workplace on time. I'll return online in about 45 minutes (possibly less)
<SebNaitsabes> eix:  why do you want the unstable?
<mbrigdan> debCarlos: I think my admin permissions might have been slightly changed somehow, because I can no longer use the unlock button in the "users and groups" panel, could this have caused this?
<justs0me> dli__: oh ok
<eix> SebNaitsabes: I need to fix this bug otherwise the server will keep hanging up :!
<Tad> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nextplace> [AKA] http://ln-s.net/23Eh
<loz> good evening all, anybody ever had a sound blaster audio card working on this latest 8.04 lts?
<justs0me> anyone here using hardy and hp dv9000 series?
<dexter> can any1 help me? the 3d acceleration doesnt work. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f2f282722, Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/fe89598e
<justs0me> dli__: thanks for info
<Jimmey> loz, I'm having issues, 2.6.24-17 works, no later kernels will
<cpk1> pen: first it looks like line 43 and 67 have duplicates and also why are you using hardy proposed?
<Gnea> Lusul1: sorry, got working on something else - any luck?
<mbrigdan> I can no longer use the unlock button in the "users and groups" panel, what could have caused this?
<loz> Jimmey: i have installed latest 8.04, does this mean that my new card won't work yet?
<Shaba1> Hey folks
<Lusul1> gnea - no idea, now i'm on wired i don't know how to tell if the wireless is working
<Shaba1> how different is redhat from xubuntu?
<Jimmey> loz, do a "uname -r" in the terminal, see what kernel you have
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1: very differnet
<Gnea> Lusul1: try ip a again and see if there's any additions to the list
<pen> cpk1, I think I might need some newer updates?
<Slart> pen: I don't see any duplicates either.. but remove the security repos.. save the file.. then enable the security repos from software sources again
<Shaba1> I know that is a general question
<Shaba1> oh hell
<Shaba1> damn I was afraid of that
<Gnea> !language | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cpk1> pen: hardy proposed is NOT the kind of newer updates you want
<Jack_Smirnoff> dexter: what distro are you using
<SebNaitsabes> Shadab1: let's see Redhat uses Gnome or KDE and  Xubuntu is  XFCE.  Redhat uses RPM and Ubuntu and Debian distros use DEB
<Slart> pen: ah.. nevermind.. I agree with the line 43 and 67 duplicate
<pen> cpk1, then what kind of update is that?
<loz> Jimmey: i have 2.6.24.19
<Nickste> unop: Nothing in the logs. Could it be caused by an incorrectly configured hostname?
<Tad> hey does this chipset supported Realtek 8187L
<cpk1> pen: those are packages that may or may not be ready for everyone
<Jack_Smirnoff> pen: proposed is not a good choice
<Lusul1> gnea - http://pastebin.com/d23167191
<dexter> Jack_Smirnoff: Ubuntu 8.04
<cpk1> pen: kind of like "beta packages"
<pen> cpk1, Jack_Smirnoff you mean those packages are experimental kind of?
<Shaba1> SebNaitsabes that is what we windows people would call the front end.
<Gnea> Shaba1: mainly, redhat uses RPM, which is a, historically, broken package manager.  Ubuntu uses DEB, which is a proven solid system.
<pen> cpk1, I see
<Shaba1> I meant under the hood.
<loz> Jimmey: i guess that is bad news for me and my card...
<Jimmey> loz, using System>Preferences>Sound Make sure one of the CA0105 is selected for the playback options
<Tad> this chipset supported on ubuntu Realtek 8187L
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1: Red hat is for enterprises.   and they sell suport that's how they make their money.
<mbrigdan> I can no longer use the unlock button in the "users and groups" panel, what could have caused this?
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1:  Xubuntu is just Ubuntu, but with XFCE instead of Gnome
<Jimmey> loz, I'm using SB Audigy at the moment to play back sound - I just can't get it to work with the kernel you're using
<unop> Nickste, possibly
<pen> cpk1, btw, why can't I check important security updates in software sources?
<justs0me> Gnea: how do u figure RPM is a broken package manager?
<Jimmey> loz, tell me if you can get the "test" button to play back the beep with any of those options
<unop> Nickste, the guys in #apache would be able to help better
<Shaba1> I know SebNaitsabes
<pen> cpk1, only recommended, propose and backport are available to check
<Shaba1> Let me explain why I asked
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1:  Fedora Core is based on Redhat :)  and that's for well anyone basicalely
<loz> Jimmey: it says that i am using nvidia card,
<Gnea> justs0me: i tried it back with redhat 4.1 - nothing's really changed
<Nickste> unop: the guys in apache haven't responded to my question :(
<cpk1> pen: actually it looks like you can just get rid of line 67, or if you want it to be neater find all the copies of line 67 and get rid of those
<Shaba1> I am a window systems admin. I am unemployed now and working at a sucky minumum wage job.
<loz> Jimmey: because i have added the card after my install
<icewaterman> when my ubuntu is set to roaming mode, can i still specify "pre-up und post down scripts"?
<Lusul1> gnea - is it me or is that output showing more than last time?
<justs0me> Gnea: what is broekn in it?
<pen> cpk1, good idea
<cpk1> pen: I know nothing about synaptic, I use kde and on top of that I only use command line aptitude
<Shaba1> I am trying to upgrade my IT skills to make myself more marketable.
<Gnea> Lusul1: no, it's the same
<Lusul1> gnea darn :(
<Gnea> justs0me: that conversation, would be offtopic.
<Jimmey> loz, for "sound events" and "music and movies", you need to change the "Sound playback: " option to something that should be like "CA0106"
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1:  well tehn you should learn how to use a few Linux distros well
<Shaba1> So I volunteer with a Non profit. They want me to straighten out apache on thier in house web server.
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1: well being more exact you should learn how to use the Linux command line well
<regeya> wheee, hee hee hee.
<Lusul1> gnea - maybe i should give up and reinstall - if i have my home pointing at a different drive, and i don't format that, i can point it there again without losing anything there, can't i?
<Shaba1> But they have it installed on Redhat.
<javatexan> have yall seen this http://youtube.com/watch?v=e-LOtKIIKcg
<pen> cpk1, I see
<cpk1> pen: and also unless you have a very specific reason for using it I would get rid of proposed
<Shaba1> I have xubuntu install on my laptop.
<p0g0> I'm recovering from a disk crash, and have restored a Hardy image to an IDE hda1 but I cannot get grub to recognize the driva (aliased as sda1, usually).  I get a grub boot prompt, but keying in the lines from menu.lst fail, and booting from the Hardy CD and chrooting to the mounted drive also fails to see the device- any suggestions?
<Shaba1> Just wondering how different unbuntu is from redhat.
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1: if the mods were here they would be saying your going off topic.  let's go private mesage
<MXIIA> In terms of server, shebal, ubuntu isn;t that great, from what I have heard, CentOS is the best Linux for a LAMP server.
<ddelony> Shaba1: Ubuntu uses a different package manger, for starters.
<pen> cpk1, I disabled it. I thought it would be useful to get new apps
<loz> Jimmey: do you think if i did a fresh install with the new hard ware plugged in, it might work?
<justs0me> Shaba1: try centos (which is bassically redhat) and ubuntu's live cd's
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> does anyone know if u have lost ur username and passeord for ur DSL line how do u retrieve it
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ?
<Jimmey> loz, it should work now, did you try changing the options?
<MXIIA> Centos requires a DVD or 4 CDs, shebal
<Jimmey> DroP-PsyChoSiS, phone your company
<unop> DroP-PsyChoSiS, call your ISP up and ask them
<jbroome> DroP-PsyChoSiS: you'll have to call isp and have them reset
<cpk1> pen: typically backports has newer apps, or sometimes the people who made the app will have a deb or even a repo
<justs0me> MXIIA: centos dont have a live cd?
<ddelony> I think the Ubuntu server has all the LAMP packages on the disc.
<loz> Jimmey: i have tried all of the tests, but nothing that mentions that number you sent me
<MXIIA> yes, I know, I have a CentOS CD right here...
<pen> cpk1, but backport always prompt me to install older flash nonfree
<dexter> ddelony: yes
<KDB9000> has anyone had any problems with the network-manager applet reporting incorrect info in the details? I am using wireless and it says it is 1 Mb/s but when i check the network tools it says it is up at 54 and about 1.10 ms pings.
<loz> Jimmey: and of course no sound
<Gnea> Lusul1: yeah, it'll be fine, just remake your user account and it'll just fall right back into place without any loss
<debCarlos> Is gentoo good? I'm thinking about downloading and installing it with my Ubuntu ..
<pen> cpk1, while I installed flash from intrepid repo
<MXIIA> ! gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<pen> cpk1, even locking the version doesn't help it upgrade
<pen> cpk1, it annoys me
<cpk1> pen: you probably should not have installed from the intrepid repo either
<Jimmey> loz, it could work. Bear in mind not to update straight away, because I'm not 100% sure that it works with newer kernels. Are the speakers plugged in, working and switched on? Are they plugged into the correct jack? You might need to disable the previous device - I'll get you a link.
<ddelony> Me, I believe in the right tool for the right job, and that goes for distros as well.
<pen> cpk1, so I thought backport are some packages for workaround onnly
<pen> cpk1, I install flash from intrepid repo because it's the real flash 10
<loz> Jimmey: but in the box that says device, it says that i am using alsa mixer, is this correct?
<unop> debCarlos, good is a relative term .. it could be good for you, not for someone else - the gripe with gentoo is it is a source distribution, so you spend a lot of time building packages
<Jimmey> loz, what are your options?
<pen> cpk1, while the backport only changes the name to 10 but it's really 9
<cpk1> pen: says who?
<stefang7> bonsoire
<glitsj16> Shaba1: with regards to apache (x)ubuntu and redhat might be rather different, ubuntu follows the debian way of arranging the configuration files for Apache 2.0 (which is not documented in the standard Apache documentation) .. an overview is available at http://www.control-escape.com/web/configuring-apache2-debian.html
<unop> pen, don't suggest using a mixed system to someone else -- it's not fair
<loz> Jimmey: they are sevral, alsa, nvidia, realtek playbac and oss mixer
<debCarlos> unop: Ok, i'll give it a try in QEMU
<pen> unop, i'm not suggesting anything. it's my preference
<pen> cpk1, ?
<pen> cpk1, the name of the packages
<unop> pen, yes, but people will think it's ok to do it -- and come back later complaining about things being broken
<Jack_Sparrow> pen Since it is not a suggestion and your opinion.. it is offtopic in here
<pen> cpk1, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for flash in hardy-backport
<pen> unop, i'm only concern about 10 that's it
<pen> unop, and since the package is only avaiable in intrepid repo
<unop> pen, you mentioned getting it from intrepid -- don't
<steven_> i have got a question
<pen> unop, or I won't bother using that
<steven_> every time i unmount my external it automounts again immediately
<Jimmey> loz, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting with the section "Configuring default..."
<steven_> in /media their is two mount names
<debCarlos> steve_: weird....
<steven_> identical except second one has a _ at the end
<unop> pen, the better way would be to download the tarball from abode
<loz> Jimmey: could it be that the original card that is installed from first ubuntu installation is causing conflict with the soundblaster cardµ?
<Jimmey> loz, it could be, try that link
<pen> unop, but wouldn't it messed up apt?
<steven_> any ideas?
<cellofellow> I'm trying to set up Firefox so that MKV files play in the VLC plugin. It's not working in the Applications settings (no option for VLC plugin in the dropdown box) so can I set it in about:config?
<pen> cpk1, thx for the help
<steven_> i am confused
<loz> Jimmey: THX i will give it a shot
<unop> pen, not really, and definitely not as much as installing the intrepid package on hardy or earlier
<debCarlos> steve_: i don't have any idea, sorry :(
<Jimmey> loz, you're welcome, let me know how it goes for you
<steven_> no prob deb carlos
<pen> unop, actually, this suggestion originated from a guide in ubuntuforums. He gives us the link from intrepid
<mariecpu> hello
<Xavura> Hey to all the people who were trying to help me with my graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> pen Drop it.. anyone can post on the forums.
<pen> unop, it's good, at least 10 don't have problems with pulseautio
<unop> pen, that's bad advice - he shouldn't have suggested that (or perhaps he should have warned others about the consequences)
<Xavura> someone has found out the issue, something was modifying the environment, no idea what that means
<Xavura> but I am a happy bunny now
<unop> pen, that's not the point - you can severly wreck things using a mixed system
<unop> severely*
<steven_> anyone got any ideas?
<steven_> can i delete the first mount point?
<cpk1> pen: using the intrepid repo could have caused much larger problems for you
<pen> unop, only this package and I don't consider this packages essential to the system
<pen> cpk1, I"m not using the repo, I install the package from the repo
<unop> pen, are you listening? don't mention it here, other people will pick up on it and start doing it too -- will you be around to help them if things start going wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen Drop it..
<mariecpu> I'm trying to compile bluez-libs and bluez-utils- when compiling libs do I have to move them to a specific location?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, unop I'm not mentioning any word related to that
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, unop ppl won't know what we are talking about if they don't look further
<cpk1> pen: doing it that way you need to be prepared for things to not work, and use at your own risk
<ajitam> hi. for what do I have to look in iptables - I have a feeling that my connection in limited
<pen> cpk1, I know. And I'm just testing it out. I am responsible for all of this. I know
<Polygon89> Hello, i seemed to have completely borked my package manager and now its saying i have broken packages and stuff have unmet dependencies whenever i try to install anything, is there any way to fix this? log is here: http://pastebin.com/m1da0c08f
<unop> pen, you'd be surprised what people tend to do, don't take the chance
<Jack_Sparrow> 1aptfix
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cpk1> and flash 10 is beta anyways isnt it?
<unop> cpk1, it is
<MXIIA> Is there a Ubuntu/Linux distro that will run on 256MB RAM?
<steven_> MXIIA: XUBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pen> unop, cpk1, but I have heard it fixes performance and audio problems so I'm willing to try it out to compare with 9
<MXIIA> ok
<glitsj16> mariecpu: not while compiling no (usually inside your /home/<user> dir, the 'sudo make install' step will put them in the default configure location (/usr/local/bin) unless you overrule that by adding the --prefix= flag at configure time
<m1r> MXIIA: alternate cd install of xubuntu or ubuntu should do trick
<pen> unop, cpk1 so far so good. but if it causes too much trouble I would switch back
<Jack_Sparrow> pen what part of drop this conversation are you having trouble understanding
<MXIIA> ok
<cpk1> MXIIA: if ubuntu minimal doesnt cut it try damn small linux
<Soul_Sample> i lost the ability to play any games full screen after setting up my twin view on nvidia.. does anyone know how to fix it? all games are windowed or fullscreen with a black border
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, we can change topics :)
<cpk1> MXIIA: damn small linux fits on a 50 meg cd
<MXIIA> yes, I have tried DSL
<Jack_Sparrow> MXIIA try xubuntu
<MXIIA> I will
<mariecpu> glitsj16: I cd to the /usr/desktop/bluez-libs-3.36 folder, should I move bluez-libs-3.36 to /user/ ?
<_khan> switching from windows to ubuntu, any installation tutorial
<Dinasty> How would I know what shared libraries a process uses?
<mortal1> could anyone direct me to a good guide on recovering a rieser file system?
<Polygon89> Hello, i seemed to have completely borked my package manager and now its saying i have broken packages and stuff have unmet dependencies whenever i try to install anything, is there any way to fix this? log is here: http://pastebin.com/m1da0c08f
<SebNaitsabes> to recoring the murderers file system hummm
<SebNaitsabes> recovering
<paoligno> strange question: i want to test how is my screen if reduced from 15'' to 13.3'' . how can i do ?
<NCommander> Polygon89, open a terminal, type: sudo apt-get -f install, and type your password when prompted
<NCommander> That should unbreak you
<kubotaz4> Will upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 via update manager erase or lose my information already stored?
<Soul_Sample> i lost the ability to play any games full screen after setting up my twin view on nvidia.. does anyone know how to fix it?
<glitsj16> mariecpu: no, i used the location /home/<fill-in-your-user-name> as a generic example, just make sure you are inside the correct dir to issue the ./configure, make, sudo make install steps, that should take care of things
<SebNaitsabes> kubotaz4:  it should go well and some packackges will want to be removed after
<Polygon89> NCommander, it does nothing... it just says 0 removed 0 changed...etc
<kubotaz4> SEB- like pictures or documents wont be erased?
<NCommander> Polygon89, d'oh
<pen> Polygon89, it would be better to type sudo apt-get autoremove          or         sudo apt-get autoclean before troubleshoot the problem
<SebNaitsabes> kubotaz4: nope your actsual data will stay their
<cpk1> Polygon89: can you install libdbus-1-dev ?
<kubotaz4> Ive  heard some bad things about 8.04, and input?
<mariecpu> glitsj16: thank you!
<kubotaz4> any* input?
<BobTheBruin> I would like to connect to a mysql server on a remote box, can someone tell the commands to test to see if it will accept remote connections or now
<Polygon89> pen,  i did that just now.
<loz> y
<Driv3r912> anyone know of some "professional" type audio software for Ubuntu? Preferably a Digital Audio Editor?
<Jack_Sparrow> kubotaz4 If gutsy is working.. and there is nothing special you must have in hardy.. dont upgrade if you have concerns
<kgbzealor> driver have you tried audacity?
<Polygon89> and cpk1 , i get this: libdbus-1-dev: Depends: libdbus-1-3 (= 1.1.20-1ubuntu1) but 1.1.20-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<kubotaz4> is there anything in hardy worth having that isnt in gutsy?
<gilan> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10895
<Driv3r912> @<kgbzealor>, yeah, I wasn't really satisfied. I tried Ardour, but I can't get it to record audio.
<glitsj16> mariecpu: you're welcome .. as a side note, i use a subdir called 'builds' under my user dir to keep the compile dirs, just in case you want to uninstall something later, but that's personal preference i guess, goodluck
<BobTheBruin> driver I am afraid audacity is the best we have right now
<MXIIA> Should I go for 8.04.1 or just 8.04?
<kgbzealor> ah, well, that's all I've got for you
<Driv3r912> lol, thanks.
<BobTheBruin> driver you can drive jakosher
<BobTheBruin> but it isn't what you are looking for I don't think
<SebNaitsabes> Driv3r912:   you may find something useful here:  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080622143124178/Audio.html
<Xavura> Got a DNS problem
<Driv3r912> we'll take a look, thanks!
<kubotaz4> Anyone.....step by step, how do I install programs or run downloads in linux.  New to ubuntu and linux and havent been able to figure out how to install things.  I DL'ed Firefox 3.0 and cant install it.  Help please.
<SebNaitsabes> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SebNaitsabes> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<BobTheBruin> kubotaz4 -> whenever you can help it, install programs from the Synaptic Package Manager
<SebNaitsabes> kubotaz4: Ubuntu comes with FIrefox also
<unop> SebNaitsabes, please redirect long messages to the user, so as not to disrupt the channel  e.g. !deb > user
<steven_> kubotaz download deb files for ease of use
<glitsj16> kubotaz4: this has a nice overview on install options for ubuntu --> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<kubotaz4> Ok but for the new 3.0 firefox for example... how would I install that
<Ximal> hey guys... I'm having an issue writing new folders to my new hd i instlled.. anyone mind enlightening me as to the command ? It's mounting it as a media disk also and not as an internal hard disk for some reason..
<kubotaz4> im see the firefox-3.0.tar.bz2 file in the archive manager... now what
<Slart> kubotaz4: firefox 3 is already installed.. just run firefox from the applications menu
<Driv3r912> @<kubotaz4>, you can just go to Applications, click Add/Remove, and type firefox.
<Driv3r912> You could aslo find Firefox 2
<kubotaz4> mine is still 2.0
<Slart> kubotaz4: most other programs are installed using apt-get, synaptic or Add/Remove in Applications
<unop> Ximal, what filesystem on the new HDD?  FAT or otherwise?
<Polygon89> Hello, i seemed to have completely borked my package manager and now its saying i have broken packages and stuff have unmet dependencies whenever i try to install anything, is there any way to fix this? log is here: http://pastebin.com/m1da0c08f - sudo apt-get -f install doesnt do anything
<Ximal> ext3
<Soul_Sample> i lost the ability to play any games full screen after setting up my twin view on nvidia.. does anyone know how to fix it?
<kubotaz4> Im running firefox right now...but Im using 3.0 as an example to help me understand how to install programs
<Ximal> like the one i use for storage on my main drive
<Ximal> i cn't modify or create folders weirdly enough..
<unop> Ximal, you will need to either take ownership of the filesystem or use root to create files?  what do you intend to place on this new HDD?
<Intelli> Is there a Linux program to convert video files into SMV format for my MP3 player? The software that came with it doesn't work in Wine.
<Ximal> videos etc
<Slart> Intelli: SMV?
<Ximal> how do i take ownership of it ?
<Slart> Ximal: chown
<Intelli> Slart, yes, SMV.
<Driv3r912> @<kubotaz4>, you can use the Synaptic package manager to install applications as well. TO do it via command line, type sudo apt-get install (package name), and type in your password
<unop> Ximal,  sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER  /path/to/mountpoint
<BobTheBruin> how can I enable mysql to accept remote connections?
<R3v1L> hi everybody
<Ximal> ummm Slart : how do i find it's mount point... Right now it's media/disk
<unop> Ximal, use mount to find out
<Slart> Intelli: I've never heard of that format.. but you might be able to use mencoder.. that's what most people use to convert videos in linux
<H__> Intelli use google SMV format linux
<Slart> Ximal: then /media/disk is the mountpoint
<Intelli> H__, already tried that.
<megasquid> im on dapper drake (6.06) and i'd like to upgrade gtk+ from 2.8 to 2.12 anyone know which repository i need to do this?
<R3v1L> BobTheBruin: Firest create a user using username@host
<Ximal> it's dev sdb1 ACTUALLY... oops caps ..
<herrmess> Ximal: If you don't have any permanent mountpoint, create a new one in /etc/fstab
<kubotaz4> So..how do I install programs that I have downloaded...lets use firefox 3.0 as an example
<Ximal> Ok do i type USER or just Ximal .. or my login etc ?
<unop> Ximal, no, thats the device
<towski> I have a problem with the suspend on my laptop (dapper drake). When it do it and resume, the gnome session is all glitchy. It won't scroll and redraw properly (in any metacity window)
<BobTheBruin> r3 -- > in addition to the root one?
<SebNaitsabes> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<unop> Ximal, not the mount point
<SebNaitsabes> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<R3v1L> BobTheBruin: yes
<jgpenate> Hi.. I have a USB problem
<unop> SebNaitsabes, please don't do that
<jgpenate> Can anyone help?
<megasquid> anyone know/
<Slart> kubotaz4: the only answer to that would be, read the installation instructions for whatever you downloaded.. there are many ways of installing stuff
<debCarlos> kubotaz4: $ sudo dpkg -i /path/of/program/firefox.deb
<kubotaz4> ok...but what does that mean obottu?
<SebNaitsabes> unop: I don't know how to re direct to the user
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, if they are .debs just double click thtem, if thehy are tar.gz or something then you have to extract them to a location and run the program binary
<R3v1L> BobTheBruin: then grant needed privileges to this user to databases or tables or what u need
<unop> !deb > SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes, please see my private message
<kubotaz4> ok, i dont understand what that means
<unop> SebNaitsabes, like that
<debCarlos> kubotaz4: You can use Gdebi too, just double-click the .deb
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<jgpenate> USB devices not recognized... any help would be appreciated
<jgpenate> ﻿ USB devices not recognized... any help would be appreciated
<kubotaz4> lets dumb it down a little guys
<Slart> kubotaz4: some software has an install script, some require you to compile stuff, some stuff just comes as binaries that you can run just by double-clicking them
<SebNaitsabes> !tar > unop
<ubottu> unop, please see my private message
<megasquid> im on dapper drake (6.06) and i'd like to upgrade gtk+ from 2.8 to 2.12 anyone know which repository i need to do this?
<Soul_Sample> why has my ubuntu lost the ability to stretch full screen apps with a smaller resolution than my desktop is after i'v set up twin view with my tv?
<JunkYard_> I just tried to login as normal, and the login box has frozen, I'm currently in a virtual terminal via ctrl+alt+F1. How do I kill/restart the login app if any one is with me.
<jgpenate> ﻿ USB devices not recognized... any help would be appreciated
<kubotaz4> ok.  firefox 3.0 ends in bz2
<R3v1L> BobTheBruin: this would be enough
<BobTheBruin> r3 -> I remmed out # bind-address		= 127.0.0.1
<kubotaz4> i can extract it...then what?
<Slart> kubotaz4: but normally you don't download and install stuff like you do on windows.. use synaptic or apt
<BobTheBruin> in my.cnf
<jgpenate> ﻿ USB devices not recognized... any help would be appreciated
<psychotic> ok, i'm new to the whole linux and IRC thing, can someone help me out?
<BobTheBruin> r3 -> is there anything else I will need?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, what ver of ubuntu are you running?
<SebNaitsabes> !usb > jgpenate
<kubotaz4> but those programs dont always have what I would like....like 3.0
<ubottu> jgpenate, please see my private message
<H__> Intelli you're right, i had it mixed up with something else called SMV :-/
<R3v1L> BobTheBruin: No, this is all
<Slart> psychotic: sure.. what's the problem?
<kubotaz4> 7.10
<Ximal> do i need to reboot to be able to do these things >? it chaged ownership to me ... successfully by the way..
<jgpenate> hi... ubottu
<MXIIA> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BobTheBruin> r3 -> thanks, I will give it a shot
<Ximal> It still won't let me create a folder..
<psychotic> hey Slart, can we get a private message thing goin, this is kinda messy
<Slart> psychotic: sure
<SebNaitsabes> !LAMP > MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA, please see my private message
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, just right click the firefox.tar.bz2, click 'extract here', and then move the 'firefox' folder to your home folder or something
<psychotic> :D how do we do that?
<unop> Ximal, what was the exact command you just did?
<R3v1L> BobTheBruin: u're wellcome :)
<Ximal> sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER  /media/disk
<towski> ﻿anyone familiar with an issue related to application windows, and scrolling? Sometimes when I resume a session, the scrolling on windows fails to redraw the window. and the gnome taskbar icons (like for network connections of pidgin notifications) don't redraw either. WM is metacity.
<Intelli> H__, got any other ideas? The Wine app database doesn't have the .exe file listed in it either.
<Slart> psychotic: you might want to register before trying private messages
<kubotaz4> then?
<Slart> !register | psychotic
<Polygon89> then inside there is a 'firefox' file, click that and it should say 'run or run in terminal' just click run
<ubottu> psychotic: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Ximal> result = changed ownership of `/media/disk/lost+found' to paducahguy:paducahguy
<Ximal> changed ownership of `/media/disk' to paducahguy:paducahguy
<Ximal> paducahguy@paducahguy-desktop:~$
<R3v1L> Anybody having problems with iwl3945 wireless driver?
<megasquid> im on dapper drake (6.06) and i'd like to upgrade gtk+ from 2.8 to 2.12 anyone know which repository i need to do this?
<psychotic> what? lol
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> Ximal, what does this return?    ls -ld /media/disk
<jgpenate> e
<R3v1L> SebNaitsabes: Yes, I've read this, the problem is with this specific driver
<R3v1L> ;)
<debCarlos> kubotaz4: Look, most of the software you will download have the .deb format, in that case, you only have to double click them. In case the package is in .tar , .tar.gz it can mean two things: Your download have already-compiled binaries (You only have to double click on the name of the soft) and you only have to extract it, or, you downloaded sources and you need to compile them...
<jgpenate> sebNaisabes?
<SebNaitsabes> what?
<jgpenate> hi.. I have a usb problem
<debCarlos> *.tar  , .tar.gz , etc...
<kubotaz4> but once I have extracted them....then what...its not a completed answer
<R3v1L> jgpenate: what kind of problem?
<kubotaz4> and polygon...it just says extract...not extract here...
<unop> kubotaz4, usually you read the INSTALL or README file for instructions
<Soul_Sample> why has my ubuntu lost the ability to stretch full screen apps with a smaller resolution than my desktop is after i'v set up twin view with my tv?
<kubotaz4> usually unop, when I ask for help, I dont want an answer telling me to go read it somewhere...Im asking help because what I have learned isnt helping me
<joobaby> if I want to record tv on my box do I need a tv tuner card or will my video card suffice? It already is connected to the tv right now but I don't know how to hook the cable to it.
<jgpenate> r3v1L hi
<jgpenate> just installed and reinstalled ubuntu
<H__> Intelli no, sorry. i only find other ppl woth problems on it too : http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=33036
<jgpenate> ipod etc not being found
<R3v1L> jgpenate: lsusb | grep iPod
<unop> kubotaz4, reading the README or INSTALL file is the right way -- each package has its instructions, and you ought to follow them
<kubotaz4> but if i dont know what it is saying, then how is it going to help me?
<efu> When I have compiz enabled and go full screen in VLC, the black areas on top and bottom of the screen are semi transparent and/or distorted. Totem does not have the problem. Anyone knows about this?
<Xima1> paducahguy@paducahguy-desktop:~$ ls -ld /media/disk
<Xima1> drwxrwxrwx 3 paducahguy paducahguy 4096 2008-07-16 16:07 /media/disk
<Xima1> paducahguy@paducahguy-desktop:~$
<R3v1L> if it shows anythin, your USB is working
<herrmess> Some proc is downloading from the net on my box. How do I know which?
<kubotaz4> I dont know what the binary packages are, and not fully versed in linux and I am learning
<unop> kubotaz4, try and understand it, it is in plain english - if there is something you don't understand in the instructions, ask us
<debCarlos> kubotaz4: Listen unop. Once i was going to compile Wine and for not reading the README, it failed and i lose 30 minutes....
<kubotaz4> what do you think im doing unop?!
<Driv3r912> <kubotaz4> did you download it from their website?\
<Xima1> unop - i posted it's result
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, did you extract firefox to some folder?
<Starnestommy> herrmess: try sudo netstat -A inet -alp
<unop> kubotaz4, as per the instructions - what don't you understand?
<Jack_Sparrow> kubotaz4 If you are still new to linux, it would be in your best interest to stick with the supported repos for adding software
<kubotaz4> dont worry unop, polygon and drive3r get me.  thanks guys
<kubotaz4> no...i havent extracted it to a folder yet
<jgpenate> Hi.. I need help with usb...
<unop> Xima1, try this.   mkdir /media/disk/newdir
<jgpenate> can anyone help?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, right click the tar.bz2 and click 'extract here'
<debCarlos> kubotaz4: Firefox don't need any compilation, you only have to execute the "firefox" executable....
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, it should extract it to a folder called firefox-3.0 or something
<kubotaz4> Ive just created a folder on my desktop and are extracting the files to it
<Xima1> ughh nm
<joobaby>  if I want to record tv on my box do I need a tv tuner card or will my video card suffice? It already is connected to the tv right now but I don't know how to hook the cable to it.
<Driv3r912> kubotaz4, no problem, but did you download it from Firefox's website?
<herrmess> thanks Starnestommy. I'll try. If this won't do, next in line is wireshark...
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, its easier to right click > extract here, but that works too =P
<Xima1> it works now..
<orgthingy> hi! i really need help this time! When Flash works (sounds) my songs dont work! but, when my songs work, flash (sounds) dont work!!!!
<Xima1> thanks unop
<orgthingy> what should I do :S ?
<kubotaz4> yes it was dled fromt he website..
<mariecpu> ﻿http://pastebin.ca/1073779 - here's a pastebin of my bluez-utils compile errors, any help would be greatly appreciated
<failure> question...
<kubotaz4> ok...all files extracted to the folder
<kubotaz4> poly..it only says extract, not extract here
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, ok open the folder, and look inside. there should be a 'firefox' file
<orgthingy> anybody?
<orgthingy> knows solution?
<orgthingy> please
<failure> if i have fedora and ubuntu, and want to setup pxe with automatic handsfree installer, can  do both through the preseed method or do i have to have two servers, one running kickstart and the other using the preseed method?
<Smaug> i tried asking this on #ubuntu-server, and no one answered, but if (in apache2) a2dissite is not working (my sites are not being disabled when i try to do it) what can I do? how do i fix this?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, and it should have a icon with a blue diamond with gears in it
<kubotaz4> but ive got the folder, and the files are there
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, see it?
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: what were you using to play music?
<orgthingy> Starbestommy: kaffeine
<kubotaz4> yes
<kubotaz4> got it
<Eyes`Only> Has anyone gotten lightscribe working in Hardy? I've tried for several hours now with no success! I installed 4L and used sudo 4L-cli enumerate but it shows no drives, I've edited /etc/lightscribe.rc and manually added /dev/scd0, and I've installed both the .deb and the .rpm (using alien) of the lightscribe software.
<orgthingy> I tried everything, but same problem
<molgrum> 60Hz is actually 84Hz, 61Hz is actually 75Hz, 62Hz is actually 60Hz... what gives?
<megasquid> im on dapper drake (6.06) and i'd like to upgrade gtk+ from 2.8 to 2.12 anyone know which repository i need to do this?
<ajitam__> hi my ubuntu is connected to wireless network and the securty of network has change (wpa key) is there I way I can change key with terminal ?
<orgthingy> I tried Audacious, amaroK
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: you might need to use "killall esd"
<orgthingy> and many players
<orgthingy> but
<Driv3r912> kubotaz4, ok. You should get it directly from the package manager, that way, you don't have to install shortcuts, etc..., the package manager does everything for you.
<orgthingy> killall esd?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, ok you can just double click that and select 'run'
<orgthingy> whats that :D ?
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daedra> I can't figure out why my headphones output sound, but not the soundcard
<Polygon89> Driv3r912, he wants ver 3, he is using gutsy so it isnt in the repos
<daedra> alsaconf seems to have loaded the right driver, the volume is turned up in alsamixer, xmms and every volume manager you can think of
<Driv3r912> polygon89 has you, good luck!
<kubotaz4> ok...it brought up firefox 2.0 again
<orgthingy> im not flooding :S
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: er, I think it was artsd, not esd
<orgthingy> but anyway, where can I get this :D ?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, quit out of firefox completely and try it again
<kubotaz4> thanks driv3r
<daedra> and no, I am not using pulseaudio
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: go to a terminal than type in killall artsd
<Starnestommy> *then
<xocite> ajitam__: use iwconfig
<failure> if i have fedora and ubuntu, and want to setup pxe with automatic handsfree installer, can  do both through the preseed method or do i have to have two servers, one running kickstart and the other using the preseed method?
<orgthingy> "artsd: no process killed"
<orgthingy> :(
<kubotaz4> nope, same thing...its starting it, but my "about firefox" window still shows that its 2.0.0.15
<debCarlos> kubotaz4: You downloaded firefox 3.0 ?
<kubotaz4> yes deb
<joobaby> join
<superfirelord42> failure: you could use one server with pxe boot with seperate images in it
<kubotaz4> poly...now what?
<unop> mariecpu, what does this return?  ls -ld ~/bluez-utils-3.36;
<superfirelord42> failure: so that the menu for pxe boot has two options, one for fedora, one for ubuntu...
<orgthingy> Starnestommy: so, what should I do now?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, hmm... let me download it and see something real fast
<orgthingy> unop! long time no see!
<superfirelord42> failure: you choose one, install one, reboot, choose the other, it installs the other
<kubotaz4> k
<unop> hey orgthingy
<failure> superfirelord42 the question is, can u use the preseed method?
<failure> for even setting up the ldap support and all of that
<superfirelord42> failure: oh, sorry, i must have misread it
<kubotaz4> AHH HAH....Polygon89, i tried it again, and i think i have it
<cruddpuppe1> Can someone help me restore my internets connection? I recently ran an update on my computer (I'm running 6.10, I believe.) and I lost the ability to connect to the internet
<superfirelord42> failure: i know you could do the kickstart one... since it uses a simple file
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, are you running 'firefox' or 'firefox.bin"
<cruddpuppe1> Using wireless, I mean.
<superfirelord42> i just dont know how the preseed method works...
<kubotaz4> Ive got it..i think i had a small window still open that I didnt close. but i tried it again and it upgraded fine!
<failure> superfirelord42 can i install ubuntu with kickstart?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, ok. and if you upgrade to hardy its installed by default =P
<kubotaz4> Polygon89, now what should i do with this folder?
<orgthingy> where can I control sound prefrences?
<kubotaz4> Polygon89 will isnt that peachy
<superfirelord42> failure: i do not think so, kickstart is specificly fedora...
<owner> hello there
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, you can move it into your home folder, or just make a folder called 'programs' and put it in there
<kubotaz4> great....now this was an example, but what are my limitations to dling other programs? Polygon89
<owner> I am new to all this but I need help to install ubuntu
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, and then you can make a program launcher (right click on a panel > add to panel > new launcher) and then browser for that firefox file that you clicked on
<pedro> every time i try to ssh to some machine, a window pop-ups asking-me to unlock the private key..
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, well there are still a lot of programs, its just that you might not get the 'newest latest version'
<debCarlos> owner: What's your problem/doubt ?
<superfirelord42> owner: are you using the live cd? and is it going to be dual boot?
<pedro> i search a lot on the web but havent found any solutions
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, through the repos, so if you just have to use the latest version, you can just download it and run most programs in the same way you did here
<owner> i have to do it with floopies
<Eyes`Only> irc://irc.efnet.net/doom9
<pedro> can anybody help me?
<owner> 1.44
<superfirelord42> owner: floppies? ouch...
<Eyes`Only> w00ps, trying to figure out how to tell chatzilla to go there :-\
<joobaby> how do you know if your video card has a tuner
<owner> yeah
<owner> i know
<kubotaz4> Polygon89, well with other applications, or programs?  is it as easy to install programs like firefox, or are others more complicated?
<owner> machine has no cd rom
<owner>  and i really want this
<kubotaz4> is working with senaptic and add programs my best bet?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, if there is a program that isnt in the repo or isnt the newest version, you might have to compile it first, but usually they come in binary already
<superfirelord42> owner, i know its possible
<superfirelord42> owner: do you have network on that machine?
<kubotaz4> well i dont know how to do that...is that type file ending in .bin?
<Polygon89> kubotaz4, binary just means that its already compiled, you shoulden't have to worry about compiling programs but if you have to , im sure someone on irc or the forums will help you =P
<shyal> hi, I tried installing my nvidia drivers using envy
<pedro> anybody already had the some problem?
<kubotaz4> thanks again Polygon89.
<Seven_Six_Two> kubotaz4, to install a file that ends in bin, try        sh filename.bin
<shyal> it worked, but I couldn't get opengl games to work (such as eve online)
<shyal> so I uninstalled envy, but the nvidia drivers dn't appear in the restricted drivers manager
<shyal> how do I get them back in there?
<superfirelord42> failure: it is possible to dual boot them.. i just read a little on the preseed method
<shyal> I tried installing the nvidia drivers manually but that was a no go
<Seven_Six_Two> shyal, make sure the restricted drivers package is installed for your specific kernel
<owner> yes
<owner> I do
<owner> <superfirelord42>I do
<superfirelord42> owner: awesome.... do you need help getting started, or are you going to just pop in when you have trouble with stuff..
<Aquina> 'lo
<owner> no looking to join the club and embrace the peguin
<_xyz> help: after a fresh installation of 8.04 I have no more taskbar visible at the top of screen, only desktop.
<owner> <superfirelord42> i mean penguin
<superfirelord42> failure: you specify the location of the file via a argument to the boot parameters to the kernel
<superfirelord42> owner: ok, hold on...
<owner> ok
<SebNaitsabes> _xyz_: have you got the bottom panel/bar?
<_xyz> nope
<_xyz> all i did was install all the newest updates + nvidia drivers and uninstalled Evolution (cause i don't need it)
<superfirelord42> owner: can hte computer boot from usb and do you have a usb, it may be easier...
<SebNaitsabes> _xyz_: weird you should have the top and bottom pannels after installing Ubuntu
<owner> yes it has usb support
<megasquid> can i isntall packages from the gutsy repository on sarge?
<_xyz> sebNaitsabes: im using a strange setup where the Ubuntu is on an IDE HDD and has the grub loader and WinXP is on a Sata HDD
<Lusule> what's the command to install the libc development package so i can compile my graphics driver?
<SebNaitsabes> _xyx_:  so it could be a graphics card driver issue?
<megasquid> i mean dapper
<Seven_Six_Two> _xyz, does it appear if you try to move your mouse off the top of the screen?
<owner> but no os at the moment
<_xyz> seven_six_two: no
<owner> only menuet
<owner> os
<orgthingy> any OTHER flash player?
<superfirelord42> ok, hold on...
<Seven_Six_Two> _xyz, I've had a similar problem, but it was because I ended up with a large virtual desktop
<orgthingy> adobe's sucks
<megasquid> can i isntall packages from the gutsy repository on dapper?
<_xyz> sebNaitsabes: if it's an nvidia driver problem, how do I fix it?
<SebNaitsabes> megasquid:  no don't do that
<_xyz> seven_six_two: i don't think i set up anything like that
<superfirelord42> owner: the main method thats easily avalible with ubuntu is hte etherboot floppy method...
<owner> I know I try that after i got frustrated for three solid days
<debCarlos> owner: How is it??? I have never tested it, but i like the things i read about that OS ..
<megasquid> SebNaitsabes, im on dapper and i need to upgrade libgtk2, how should i do it?
<Seven_Six_Two> _xyz, I didn't either. It was an upgrade that didn't do my xorg.conf properly
<owner> its on a floppy
<owner> one flppy
<owner> can you believe that
<SebNaitsabes> megasquid: yes you should be able to get from your dapper repo
<_xyz> seven_six_two: how did your resolve that then?
<owner> i have been playing with it all night long
<superfirelord42> does that os have ethernet support?
<Lusule> looking for help installing the libc development packages
<owner> written in assembly
<SebNaitsabes> megasquid: or if you already got the latest dapper one,  you should be able to get it from the net some where
<Seven_Six_Two> _xyz, I used    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_xyz> seven_six_two: and how did you kown that the problem was with xserver?
<superfirelord42> anyways, owner, the easiest ways are a floppy with etherboot, or a bigger usb using an alternate cd...
<ivorybishop> anyone know what causes a dual monitor setup using KDE to have two desktops that you can open apps on and use them and NOT be able to move those apps from one monitor to another?
<megasquid> SebNaitsabes, i already have the latest dapper one, i could get it from the net, but it has a lot of dependencies
<owner> ok
<megasquid> SebNaitsabes, the latest dapper one is 2.8 i need 2.12
<SebNaitsabes> megasquid: well dapper is old why not just upgrade to Hardy?
<Seven_Six_Two> _xyz, because everything graphical was out of whack. can you see the icons on your desktop?
<owner> are you familiar with any of these methods
<owner> say the etherboot
<_xyz> bi
<_xyz> no
<SebNaitsabes> !info libgtk2
<ubottu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in hardy
<superfirelord42> owner, i know how to do the USB, etherboot isnt that hard, but means you must have another computer on your LAN.... USB just requires internet...
<owner> I saw that yesturday and i was lost as quikly as i got excited
<debCarlos> owner: I found this two links, they describe how to do floppy installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies  try the first first.
<Seven_Six_Two> _xyz, I don't use gnome, but can you right click on your desktop to run a command?
<_xyz> Seven_Six_Two: i'll try that then. what's the shortcut for ubuntu cmd line?
<_xyz> no
<Seven_Six_Two> _xyz, try alt-f2 and run gnome-panel
<owner> ok going there now
 * KLmeet farts
<_xyz> ok
<superfirelord42> hehe, debCarlos, thats what i was looking for... i thought they got rid of it...
<owner> do i need to do anything to the machine first
<superfirelord42> ?
<Logrusmage> Can someone help me set up MythTV? I'm getting a no upnp found error, and I think it has something to do with my multiple mysql.txt files (I have 8 of them) but I have no idea which of them are important.
<Pici> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<superfirelord42> owner: nope....
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<owner> leave everything as is
<owner> I got this from the site what do you recommend
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: yep :) But it doesn't work for Hardy...
<superfirelord42> owner: the secound one i was looking at
<superfirelord42> sorry, that was to debCarlos
<owner> NOTE: This method is broken under Hardy. Technical details of the bug are here. If you need to do a netboot install then you must use an earlier distribution and then upgrade to Hardy once the earlier distribution is installed.
<zcat[1]> problem; have a linux box I want to use for a squid proxy .. dmesg is reporting that the drive and mobo support ata100 but no 80-conductor cable so it's runing at ata33. I've added 'ide0=ata66' to the kernel options, doesn't fix the problem. any other ideas?
<superfirelord42> owner, look at the second one...
<owner> ok
<superfirelord42> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<arooni> how can i get my windows mobile phone registered with ubuntu?  it seems to be randomly disconnecting (even though i dont want it to) http://pastie.org/235214
<zcat[1]> btw it is an 80-conductor cable, of course..
<owner> SmartBootManager.?
<zcat[1]> going to try a different cable today, but using 'ide0=ata66' should override it anyhow. but it doesn't?
<superfirelord42> owner, i will look at that...
<zd> jh
<owner> ok
<Yacht> does anybody know if there's anything i can do to make my laptop not overheat so badly while its running ubuntu? i have a G4 PPC running at 1.3 GHz
<superfirelord42> owner: nope, that wont work for you
<Yacht> and from no activity at all, it gets as hot as the sun
<owner> ok thanx
<Lusule> now everything's calmed down again, could anyone please help me install libc dev stuff so i can install my graphics card?
<superfirelord42> owner: thats for people who cannot boot from cd, but have a cd drive...
<superfirelord42> owner, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<owner> i did alot of going arround so i am kinda cof right now
<owner> hopefully you can lead me aroound
<shyal> seven_six_two: thanks I tried but it still says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<debCarlos> owner: superfirelord42 is right, you should go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<shyal> uname -r: 2.6.24-19-generic
<owner> u mean use SmartBootManager.
<rapha_> Hi again
<rapha_> How can I see the CPU temp under Hardy?
<shyal> and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic is installed
<superfirelord42> no, SmartBootManager is diffrent, this is to just the boot floppies
<SebNaitsabes> rapha_: easy
<zcat[1]> !b-e | shyal
<ubottu> shyal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SebNaitsabes> rapha_:  you can add things to your panel to do with your hardware
<rapha_> SebNaitsabes: Yeah, but _what_ thing
<owner> ok the network connection
<ivorybishop> sorry, i got booted from the channel for a sec
<Yacht> i am running ubuntu on a G4 PowerPC, and ever since i started running ubuntu on it, my laptop overheats with no activity at all
<owner> anyhelp
<zcat[1]> shyal: mostly the metapackage you want is build-essential, that will get the libc stuff, kernel headers, make, gcc, etc for you
<Yacht> is there anything i can do to remedy this?
<SebNaitsabes> rapha_:  CPU  thingey you will see
<superfirelord42> owner: yeah... go ahead and get the images from http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/dists/sarge/main/installer-i386/current//images/floppy/
<shyal> let me reiterate my problem: I uninstalled envy, now the restricted drivers manager won't display the nvidia drivers
<SebNaitsabes> rapha_:  yes the one that starts with CPU in the name should be scaling monitor
<rapha_> SebNaitsabes: doesn't work with my CPU. I also only want the _temp_
<ivorybishop> anyone have any idea how to fix the problem of having dual monitor setup in kde on hardy, both monitors can have programs opened on them but I cannot move those apps to the opposite monitor, only the mouse
<Lusule> shyal - what graphics card have you got?
<zcat[1]> shyal: did it do that before?
<R0t> Is there a way to completely remove Grub from my system, I have XP and Ubuntu. I accidentally installed Grub to the MBR and to my second drive. Thanks for any help
<owner> name rec files pls
<superfirelord42> owner: boot.img root.img net-drivers.img
<SebNaitsabes> R0t:  yes let Windows fix it's boot loader and bye bye Grub
<shyal> lspci | grep -i nvidia: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a3)
<owner> thanks
<zcat[1]> shyal: some very recent cards aren't known to ubuntu.. but of course if it used to show you the driver than that wouldn't be your problem. Have you rebooted since uninstalling envy?
<SebNaitsabes> R0t: fix with Windows CD
<R0t> I used the CD and told it to fixmbr (i think is the command), but grub is still there >.<
<owner> one floppy each
<stiev> Yacht: have you looked at this: http://www.schlesinger.us/?p=412 ? Also, check what processes are running and remove any unecessary ones (such as bluetooth)
<shyal> zcat[1]: i have rebooted
<SebNaitsabes> R0t: ask in #windows since this is really a Windows issue
<R0t> Ok
<superfirelord42> owner: correct...
<owner> ok
<owner> on it
<zcat[1]> shyal: open a terminal and 'sudo apt-get autoremove', there may be other packages that envy depended on that weren't cleaned up? also 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' will go ahead and install the drivers weather or not restricted-drivers-manager thinks you need them... which might solve the problem for you
<Guest17651> Hello. GParted is telling me that it can't see my FAT32 partition which has some very important files on it. Could someone please help me  to mount it?
<chao1> hello. I have an issue with my ubuntu install. I installed vmware server via the how to forge website. I forced it to close and stayed logged in and surfed the net. then upon restart i received error 17 from grub. is there any way that I can either get it back running or at least recover my files in /home?
<Mathias> Moin Moin
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lucas_> hello... I need skype, amsn and xorg repositories for ubuntu... where can i find them??
<stiev> Yacht: Did you go to the link I sent you?
<owner> for the network
<zcat[1]> !grub | chao1
<ubottu> chao1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SebNaitsabes> Guest17651: has this partion been iused in Windows?
<Slart> !skype | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Logrusmage> It appears when trying to set up Mythtv, I've discovered the mythconverg database does not exist... wth do I do?
<Driv3r912> lucas_, you want Skype software for Ubuntu?
<owner> i have a wireless router with two machines online
<Guest17651> SebNaitsabes: Yes.
<ivorybishop> skype.xom
<_xyz> Seven_Six_Two: I went into root shell interface, typed in the command, went through a bunch of menus (mostly about keyboard layout?), rebooted, same thing
<ivorybishop> skype.com even
<deviantintegral> it looks like the sky2 driver is missing from the initrd image in 8.04's cd? It's preventing me from mounting root via nfs...
<R0t> Heh, i've figured out what is wrong. Now I need a recommendation, what would be a good partition editor to use? (just have to format)
<owner> one wired and ther other wirless
<ivorybishop> i am running the linux version and its pretty good
<SebNaitsabes> Guest17651: I think it's the same for FAT32 as NTFS.  they must be shut down properly in Windows.  that's a re boot or a shut down of the computer. otherwise when you try access them in Linux there will be an issue
<lucas_> Driv3r912, yeah but i want the repos for using with apt and the amsn svn and xorg for lastest drivers
<superfirelord42> owner: do you have rawwrite or dd for windows?
<chao1> well i installed ubuntu on another free partition and it does not know what filesystem my fried partition is.
<chao1> it is ext3
<zcat[1]> I tried skype last week.. three days of spam chats every 15 minutes, even though I had it set to deny chats unless I authorised them first. And it turns out that all my friends who were using skype have also given up on it so I couldn't find anybody to talk to anyhow!
<Guest17651> SebNaitsabes: What can I do? I badly need to access it (it worked in Ubuntu before).
<owner> no i have  winrar
<superfirelord42> not win rar
<_xyz> help: After fresh 8.04 installation + updates + nvidia gfx drivers, I get no taskbar at the top, only a blank desktop!
<owner> is that the same
<SebNaitsabes> SebNaitsabes: was Windows shut down or re booted?
<ivorybishop> skype is having some issues
<cyberwolf> hello, what's the smartest install cd to imac 233MHz 160MB ram ? :)
<SebNaitsabes> SebNaitsabes: properly last time it was used
<Driv3r912> Using sudo and your favorite text editor, add this line to the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
<Driv3r912> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Logrusmage> Ok I'm have some serious mysql trouble here, can anyone help me?
<ivorybishop> turning off any skype ports in your router will help
<chao1> i assume that this is not actually a grub issue but a ext3 corruption
<ivorybishop> but not entirely curtail those dumb chat requests
<soycheli> buenas a todos
<zcat[1]> skype == teh suck. Use ekiga on sipphone.com, get your windows friends to install gizmoproject. It's just like skype except using the open SIP protocol
<SebNaitsabes> Guest17651: in Ubuntu is the parttion detected, but you can't access it?
<ivorybishop> does ekiga have incoming numbers regular landlines can call?
<soycheli> anybody here spanish?
<owner> no i have  winrar
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: it can do
<SebNaitsabes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<owner> is that the same
<zcat[1]> ivorybishop: sipphone does
<ivorybishop> skype does
<Thybo> how do you do to have the virtual desktop change when you approach the mouse from the border??.. cannot find the setting? :s
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: it's just a voip client
<ivorybishop> sweetness
<cyberwolf> is ubuntu-7.04-alternate-powerpc.iso good or what ?
<Driv3r912> Then run apt-get update to sync to the latest repository and
<Driv3r912> apt-get install skype to install the latest version of Skype on your computer.
<ivorybishop> i gotta liook into that then
<deviantintegral> it also seems like the driver is missing from the alternate CD, so I can't install from the net? anyone know why it's in the install but not in the live cd?
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: you can set up a voip number and connect ekiga to it
<ivorybishop> xcause skype is teh suxxor and i have been stressing over it
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: if you're really hardcore you can set up asterisk and run your own PABX
<superfirelord42> owner: no, you do not need winrar, its for archiving, you need a dd or rawwrite tool...
<ivorybishop> wow, thanks
<Guest17651> SebNaitsabes: It was shut down and removed several months ago. It was working in Ubuntu until I reinstalled it. Gparted said that it could not detect it.
<chao1> does an one know how to get files back from a corrupted file system?
<superfirelord42> owner, let me link you  to it...
<chao1> i need my files
<ivorybishop> i am not that hardcore. lol
<Driv3r912> did you get that lucas_?
<zcat[1]> ekiga is just the client. You can use MANY different providers.. sipphone, free world dialup, chances are even your ISP can provide your home phone over SIP if you know who to ask..
<ivorybishop> altho the thot has crossed me mind oncst or twiced
<owner> thanks
<peaces> is there a way to search package descriptions in aptitude?
<ivorybishop> hmmm
<owner> fpor the enlightnment
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: it's worth a shot - steep learning curve but great for messing with telemarketers
<zcat[1]> plenty of providers can sell you a dialin number and/or dialout capability.
<chao1> I have to leave but just send any help to j.mcclanahan@digitalvaldosta.com
<ivorybishop> heheh
<ivorybishop> ok, now i am intrigued
<ivorybishop> lol
<lucas_> Driv3r912, sorry man what did u say?? i was googlin
<ivorybishop> valdosta ga?
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: get a number that looks like a normal mobile number, but costs 50p/minute, route it through your asterisk server, and then put it on some "consumer survey" forms
<cyberwolf> anyone here with imac 233MHz? :)
<Driv3r912> scroll up a bit for a description on how to add the Skype Repos and to get the latest version
<ivorybishop> hahaha
<bleck> how do I stop a network card from autoconfiguring itself? its not in /etc/network/interfaces, yet it brings itself up, then aquires a dhcp address automatically.
<ivorybishop> thats just evil
<ivorybishop> i like it
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: then when they ring it, "Oh, what?  Yes I *am* interested in new double glazing, can I just get you on the other phone?  It's a bit noisy here..." <park call> and then wait...
<ivorybishop> hahhahaha
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: my record is 8 minutes 23 seconds
<bleck> even if I ifconfig eth0 down, it brings itself back up?!
<ivorybishop> are you banking some cash each month?
<superfirelord42> owner: go to ftp://ftp.bg.debian.org/debian/tools/rawrite2.zip and unzip the files... basicly they must all be in one directory... run rawwrite.exe
<lucas_> Driv3r912, got it... thank you very much
<shyal> zcat[1]: thanks, tried that, still no love
<Driv3r912> No problem, good luck!
<superfirelord42> owner: it allows you to write hte images to the floppy
<ivorybishop> gordonjcp: you are a monster :)
<gordonjcp> ivorybishop: 8:23, or nearly three times through Joy Division - "Love Will Tear Us Apart", which was my hold music
<Logrusmage> Can anyone help me w/ Mythtv mysql related problems???
<ivorybishop> gordonjcp: hahaha
<Thybo> anyone nkows how to flip workspaces when getting mouse close to the edge?
<Soul_Sample> i've lost the ability to run many games in full screen (those who are not running on my desktop's resolution) after setting my twin view, any ideas on how to fix it?
<owner> ok
<stiev> bleck: have you looked at this: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 ?
<zcat[1]> shyal: nvidia drivers can be a pita if you switch between envy, regular packages and binary installer. They never clean up after themselves properly which breaks any other driver trying to replace them
<bleck> Thybo: its in the awn, maybe under general or cube
<Codenut> how much ram do I need to do a text mode install of Ubuntu?
<ivorybishop> zcat[1]: that may be part of my problem
<owner> so what you are soing is that the previous three should be in the place as this new one
<goldenpockets> where is the "fonts" folder
<ivorybishop> zcat[1]: didnt know the drivers wouldnt clean themselves up
<emet> Codenut: 64 MB should be enough
<bleck> stiev: I want it to stay down, not come up.
<ivorybishop> zcat[1]: is there a directory they are all stored in that could be wipe before installing new ones?
<bleck> stiev: its not in /etc/network/interfaces at all.
<naruttebayo> Hi. I just configured my gmail account with Thunderbird and I need it to get all my messages from the account but it's only grabbing the new ones. How can I make it get the read messages too?
<bleck> stiev: unless there's a NoAuto eth0 command or soemthing
<bleck> something
<lucas_> where can i find usplash themes besides gnome look?
<spooge> hi
<ivorybishop> naruttebayo: i think you have to set that up in the gmail settings in your account.
<legend2440> !fonts : goldenpockets
<ubottu> legend2440: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zcat[1]> ivorybishop: the binary installer is the worst; there's a proper uninstall process you follow. If you don't do that, nothing else will ever work until you track down all the mismatched .so's and delete them. Probably easier to just reinstall!
<goldenpockets> where can i find the fonts folder?
<Codenut> what is the best text mode email program?
<goldenpockets> thanks
<spooge> i'm having trouble with suspend/hibernate
<spooge> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/8400M_Suspend_Hibernate-Failure
<spooge> how do i run this script?
<spooge> in terminal?
<stiev> bleck: are you doing this from the command line?
<ivorybishop> zcat[1]: oh my, i have installed and reinstalled several times trying to get my stuff right, no wonder its crapping out on me.
<Soul_Sample> is there a scientific explanation why torrents that are not a single file (example movie) download slower than the single filed ones? are there any ways to increase download speed in transmission client? maybe some tricks on how to set up peer numbers, connections, ports and such?
<goldenpockets> where must i write !fonts? terminal?
<stiev> bleck: you should just be able to comment out the eth0 line, so that it shows "# eth0" (without quotes)
<zcat[1]> ivorybishop: I did file a bug somewhere, but there's SFA ubuntu can really do since it's propriatory software. And the package deleting the stray .so's would violate the principle that packages _never_ mess with other package's files..
<Codenut> thanks all, I am going to try googleing my question
<bleck> stiev: yeah
<legend2440> goldenpockets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<ivorybishop> zcat[1]: that makes sense
<bleck> stiev: /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have an eth0 at all.
<therealnanotube> Codenut: try mutt, or alpine
<stiev> bleck: but it is coming up and acquiring an address?
<owner> are you here
<bleck> stiev: yes. nfi why.
<superfirelord42_> owner: my client crashed....
<owner> sorry
<debCarlos> owner: Hi! How are you going with the installation?
<superfirelord42_> owner: np, im using an alternate
<bleck> stiev: i've used linux for about 8 years, but haven't come across this.
<superfirelord42_> debCarlos: gets getting the tools
<owner> i need some expl of your las stament
<Logrusmage> Please; looking of rhelp with mysql related issue in mythtv. Anyone?
<superfirelord42_> owner: rawwrite basicly lets you write hte images to the flopy...
<owner> yeah
<owner> trying
<puff> My firefox is all weird, the screens are greyed out and I can't seem to click on anything.  I can alt-tab from screen to screen, though.
<stiev> bleck: what interfaces do you see in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<owner> we shall see
<superfirelord42_> you still need the floppies though from the site...
<zcat[1]> so nobody knows about mobos that can't tell ata33 from ata100-capable cables?
<owner> what happens
<keri> hello, i have a question
<owner> I know I want it Bab
<debCarlos> superfirelord42_: oh, ok . owner: :)
<owner> bad
<FloodBot1> owner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshual> hey folks, does anyone know how to extract images from a swf?
<em_> all I see in my interfaces file is the LO   the real info must be elsewhere
<pvl1> where is the trash dir?
<goldenpockets> legend 2440 thanks
<bleck> stiev: well, theres a bridge and tap0 set up, but they are used for different things..
<superfirelord42_> owner: basicly, the images contain your boot sector and everything you need to make the floppies... rawwrite allows you to write it instead of just sticking it on the floppy
<stiev> bleck: and those are the only ones?
<em_> trash is a hidden file in the root of each disk TRASH-0
<linxeh> joshual: swfextract?
<therealnanotube> joshual: if it's just one or two images... take screenshots, that's the easiest :)
<linxeh> joshual: (swftools package)
<keri> i would like to download music and does anyone know what program i can use
<linxeh> keri: iTunes ?
<therealnanotube> keri: firefox?
<bleck> stiev: so basically, an "auto  lo tap0 br0" and the accompanying three iface lines (for l0 br0 and eth0
<joshual> linxeh: yeah I'm trying to with swfextract... cant figure it out
<linxeh> keri: firefox, wget, azureus, etc ?
<joshual> even reading man
<owner> ok i make a folder put all these files inthere with rarwrite and then run it?
<superfirelord42_> owner: have you downloaded the files?
<peaces> i am about to do a bare-bones install of ubuntu with fluxbox, i  plan on using firefox3, mrxvt, evince, mplayer, irssi, some  games and other stuff. i would like pretty fonts like i have in  standard ubuntu now, will msttcorefonts packge be what i need?
<linxeh> joshual: http://www.swftools.org/
<ivorybishop> question : anyone have any idea how to fix the problem of having dual monitor setup in kde on hardy, both monitors can have programs opened on them but I cannot move those apps to the opposite monitor? ( only the mouse moves from monitor to monitor without issue)
<Thybo> bleck, what is the awn? :p
<owner> hld doing it on ther machine
<bleck> stiev: thought it might be a kernel thing or like an automount util for devices
<superfirelord42_> owner: open rawrite2....
<bleck> Thybo: one sec.
<keri> i can scan, download and burn cd
<spooge> hi
<linxeh> keri: what music ?
<EnMasse187> hi, are there any working nintendo ds emulators for linux, i've heard desmume works, it needs gtk, i installed it and try to run it but on startup it closes...
<spooge> could someone help with a suspend/hibernate issue?
<keri> any music u want to find
<spooge> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/8400M_Suspend_Hibernate-Failure
<spooge> how do i run that script?
<spooge> terminal?
<spooge> thanks
<linxeh> keri: well, most music has licencing fees. we have this concept known as "buying"
<FloodBot1> spooge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spooge> oops
<EnMasse187> hi, are there any working nintendo ds emulators for linux, i've heard desmume works, it needs gtk, i installed it and try to run it but on startup it closes...
<EnMasse187> anyone know of a working nds emulator?
<owner> ok I sec Plz Starting up other machine ift has the floppy drive in it
<linxeh> EnMasse187: ask once...
<dedi_> anyone using thinkfinger?
<EnMasse187> linxeh: sorry :)
<debCarlos> EnMasse187: i think you could try with Wine and no$gba... google can help you too
<davidh1983> question: this might seem dumb question to some..but I just got rid if windows......and decided to experiment with freebsd on the partition I have win vista on... but when freebsg installed it overrode GRUB with BSD loader and it wont load up ubuntu anymore.....
<stiev> bleck: Could you paste your config at http://paste.ubuntu.com and enter the link?
<keri> ty for some places to look
<bleck> Thybo: run ccsm
<ivorybishop> whats the terminal clear screen command?
<lucas_> is it possible to run an installed windows system on ubuntu??
<owner> should i extract it first
<davidh1983> so i reinstalled GRUB with repair disc and it works for ubuntu now...but now I cannot get grub to recognize freebsd
<owner> in in win rar
<superfirelord42_> extract what?
<lildonkey> una pregunta
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: does that do NINTENDO DS?
<davidh1983> is there a way to configure grub to see freebsd?
<EnMasse187> i need a working emulator FOR NINTENDO DS...
<Thybo> bleck, ok installing it first :)
<em_> ive got vmware console server  running, but can't reach the internet.  host and guest can ping each other just fine,  but the packets from the guest get stopped somehow.  is there a firewall I need to configure?  any suggestions?
<linxeh> lucas_: try virtualbox or qemu perhaps
<debCarlos> EnMasse187: Yep, no$gba is a gba/nds emulator.
<lildonkey> como hago para redimencionar mi disco duro
<superfirelord42_> owner: boot.img?
<owner> oh ur color changed
<EnMasse187> kk
<EnMasse187> thanks
<owner> good now i see you
<stiev> ivorybishop: "clear"
<superfirelord42_> ?
<lildonkey> lo que pasa que mi disco duro es de 100 gb
<linxeh> EnMasse187: dood, you dont need to keep repeating...
<Pici> !es | lildonkey
<ubottu> lildonkey: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<debCarlos> lildonkey: Ve a #ubuntu-es para recibir ayuda, en este canal solo hablamos ingles :)
<Gustavo> Hello . I tried to transfer 2GB to my pendrive, but it was TOO slow!!!! 40KB per second!!!!! Man, it would take days! I searched o google and found that there can where this usb being find (i.e. /dev/usb/xxxx/sda1) If it is find on /dev/sda1 it would be faster..... does anybody know something about that?
<em_> I dont understand the facination with virtualbox, for one thing it is a crippled program you must pay to get basic functionality like USB
<bobertdos> ﻿lildonkey: Hay que utilizar gparted o un programa similar.
<bleck> stiev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27863/
<owner> oh ok
<ivorybishop> Gustavo: sounds like you have an older usb port. usb 1.1 or so
<linxeh> em_: most of that functionality is making its way back into the open source part over time
<lildonkey> pero por error monte ubuntu en solo 6 gb
<lildonkey> ahora no tengo espacio suficiente
<lildonkey> que puedo hacer
<bleck> stiev: so the only thing there that indicates eth0 is iface br0, but I don't know how to stop eth0 getting a route or even an IP
<purplestar> lildonkey: how little?
<keri> i use firefox, looking for a program that i can use to scan, download music
<superfirelord42_> owner: any luck?
<ivorybishop> lildonkey: no hable espanol
<purplestar> bleck: why do you call people bro?
<owner> I sec PLz
<shyal> zcat[1]: crud, I guess I'll just back to envy
<superfirelord42_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gustavo> ivorybishop: no, quite new. the usb port and the usb stick. it seems to be a kernel parameter - if MASS STORAGE then SLOW
<debCarlos> lildonkey: Deberias ir a #ubuntu-es , solo escribe /join #ubuntu-es .
<ivorybishop> purplestar: maybe he is being friendly?
<purplestar> !es | lildonkey
<ubottu> lildonkey: please see above
<Yacht> ﻿can anyone help me? ever since i installed Hardy Heron on my G4 PowerPC, it overheats during no activity at all. i feel the laptop casing get extremely hot, and while running on Battery Power, it shuts off after about 10 minutes. Any ideas?
<bleck> stiev: I guess the bridge is bringing up the route, but don't know why its getting dhcp
<owner> got the classic slow computer symdrome
<bleck> purplestar: ?
<em_> linxeh: well thats great, but meanwhile vmware already delivers massive functionality and work very well.
<ivorybishop> Gustavo: ahh. i havent experienced that
<Thybo> bleck, thank you very much :)
<ivorybishop> Gustavo: sounds like a mount command job tho
<superfirelord42_> owner: did it start on hte floppy?
<bleck> stiev: I said that wrong... i guess the bridge is bringing up the interface, but don't know why its getting dhcp
<Thybo> any tool to set manually cpu speed?
<Gustavo> <ivorybishop> do u know any info source?
<hmuller> Just checking to see if anyone else is having problems with suspend / hibernate after today's kernel updates?
<bobertdos> ﻿lildonkey: Supongo que tendra que utilizar un disco vive para hacerlo.
<linxeh> em_: then use vmware. in the mean time we can use vmware and take the risk of losing the player at any time
<bleck> Thybo: no prob.
<superfirelord42> better... im on the correct client
<Pici> !en | bobertdos lildonkey
<ubottu> bobertdos lildonkey: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ivorybishop> Gustavo: google would be my first choice, ubuntuforums.org my 2nd, I am a noob. :)
<owner> hld i will be moving to the other machine since it has the floppy dive plase bare with me
<lildonkey> lo que no quiero es perder toda mi conf
<rapid> ubuntu just rebooted on me :|
<lildonkey> porque me gusto instalar driver
<ivorybishop> ouch
<Gustavo> ivorybishop: this device is "automounted"
<em_> linxeh: what do you mean by losing the vmware player?
<nanowitch> #ubuntu-fr
<Gustavo> have to leave.... thanks
<Vindiou22> hi
<dave_durant> Hi. I've lost all my USB devices following the last round of updates. Has anyone else had that happen? Any ideas on how to fix? Thanks.
<ivorybishop> Gustavo: ahh, i see, but you can mount already mounted filesystems, or i think i read it somewhere. thats where you give it the sda or sda1 thing. I am a noob and therefore clueless. :)
<owner> quick Q will unbiuntu support my wireless card?
<ivorybishop> USB is such a finicky mistress sometimes too
<mneptok> owner: quick answer. maybe.
<zaapiel> no hablo jibber jabber
<superfirelord42> owner: should....
<purplestar> can cookies cause my Ubuntu any troubles?  Are they a security risk to my PC?
<iCEifer> hello, how can I prevent a process that I installed from running automatically on boot? It runs before gnome loads
<owner> linksys
<superfirelord42> owner: are you installing on a machine with a wireless card or a wired connection?
<ivorybishop> owner: if it comes with linux drivers, there is a good chance, if not, there is a chance lol
<debCarlos> owner: It should support it....
<unop> iCEifer, what is the process?
<bobertdos> purplestar: not nearly as many as there would be in Windows, plus, you can always clear them
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: does the installer support wireless though...
<MystaMax> hello. I i just updated my PC w/ the latest kernels, but grub isn't showing it. So, I ran "sudo update-grub". It told me it updated grub w/ the new entries, but they are not reflected when I reboot? Any ideas?
<iCEifer> anyone know how I can change the size of the icons on the desktop and fonts overall? everything looks kinda big even at 1024x738.
<ivorybishop> owner: linksys has been very friendly under linux for me
<bleck> actually, yeah.. is there a sysv config util in ubuntu?
<mneptok> owner: ignore anyone saying "should." there is no way to make such an assessment accurately without knowing the card's chipset model and vendor.
<bleck> or still using update-rc.d?
<em_> purplestar: the only thing a cookie can do is invade your privacy by enabling a site to track you as an individule, there is a lot of hysteria about cookies which is not based on fact
<owner> cos i really love this pc that i am putting ubuntu on i want to use it as my prmary machine
<superfirelord42> mneptok: ok, fine, may
<unop> bleck, you can use either
<mneptok> owner: who makes the the chipset on the card?
<purplestar> bobertdos: but I cannot clear them all, because some cookies I need to auto login in to some websites.  Is there a cookie cleaner for Ubuntu Firefox that allows me to tell it not to clear some cookies?
<ivorybishop> mneptok: he said linksys, thats half your equation, most of the newer stuff is supported
<owner> u know take iy every where it light wietght
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: oh... i don't know it... i said it because my Ubuntu recognized it... but after, not IN the installation...
<mneptok> owner: (hint, Linksys does nto make wireless chipsets)
<bleck> unop: where's the util?
<superfirelord42> owner: do you have a wired plug you can use for hte install?
<stiev> bleck: I'm not an expert at this, but it seems that you are creating a bridge port on eth0, correct? And with the bridged port, you are defining one side, but not the other. Have you tried setting eth0 as a static address?
<mneptok> ivorybishop: Linksys does not make chipsets
<purplestar> em_: what are your security and IT qualifications to make that statement?  And what research have you conducted into this issue?
<owner> wired plug
<owner> ?
<bobertdos> purplestar: perhaps.......take a look around Synaptic, see what you can find
<superfirelord42> owner: are you going to be doing the install wireless?
<em_> owner: so far I have tried ubuntu with 3 different wireless cards,  two of them work, and the thrid does not -- but it almost works and with enough fiddling will probably work maybe
<ivorybishop> mneptok: dude, your being pedantic, hes not trying to setup a chipset, just a linksys card
<purplestar> some cookies I need to auto login in to some websites.  Is there a cookie cleaner for Ubuntu Firefox that allows me to tell it not to clear some cookies?
<unop> bleck, you mean sysv-rc-conf ?
<superfirelord42> ivorybishop: but the problem is, the chipset does mater, the same brand can have incompatible chipsets...
<bleck> stiev: basically, a bridge is made for tap0 and br0 on eth0, so br0 gets an ip, and tap0 gets an ip, but eth0 shouldn't, because its no longer seen.
<purplestar> !cookie cleaners
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie cleaners
<iCEifer> unop, tor
<mneptok> ivorybishop: i'm not being pedantic. i'm being accurate. there are Linksys cards with Broadcom chipsets that will not owrk in Linux. there are Linksys cards with Atheros chips that will.
<purplestar> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bleck> stiev: thanks for your help, i'll see what i can dig up on google
<ivorybishop> the dude asked a basic, vague question and was given a answer which matched
<unop> iCEifer, sudo update-rc.d tor -f remove
<owner> no i will use wire
<ivorybishop> lol
<bleck> unop: very possibly, will check it out, thanks
<dena> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i don't have fancy progress bars... how do i enable them?
<owner> but once i am done I want to be abkle to run free with the laptop
<ivorybishop> anything else is just arguing for the sake ot it
<owner> and mywirless card
<stiev> bleck: yeah, keep looking around. I thought the problem was simpler than this. Are you running Qemu?
<unop> iCEifer, actually    sudo update-rc.d -f tor remove
<mneptok> owner: what exact model is the card?
<bleck> iCEifer: that will remove it from starting altogether (eg: you can still manually start it)
<superfirelord42> owner: bassicly, i can garuntee the installer wont work on your wireless... what model laptop is it... we can search to find out if hte wifi or laptop is supported...
<owner> hld a sec
<debCarlos> owner: After the installation, it will run ok, i guess...
<purplestar> some cookies I need to auto login in to some websites.  Is there a cookie cleaner for Ubuntu Firefox that allows me to tell it not to clear some cookies?
<em_> purplestar: I am a systems level programmer with about 20 years of experience include writing a mini web server  but dont take my work for it.  try the apache docs or otherwise google.  the actual fact is that a cookie is only a text file and nothing more.  and it can onlyl contain a small text string at that. usually it is given an id number which can be used to track your browser uniquieuely
<superfirelord42> owner: wait, an external or internal card...
<bleck> stiev: the bridge is setup for virtualbox to use tap0
<mneptok> owner: since it's Linksys and this is a laptop, is this a Cardbus or ExpressCard?
<bleck> stiev: I don't know what qemu is
<iCEifer> unop, bleck, thanks....when I did that it prints out the usage as if it didn't do it?
<iCEifer> nm
<superfirelord42> oh yeah, forgot, linksys doesnt do intergrated...
<iCEifer> thanks :)
<owner> linksys wireless g model no. wpc54g
<dena> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i don't have fancy progress bars my friend has fancy progress bars and the app/places/system drop downs have an orange side-bar... how do i get this on my pc?
<docjay> Hey- could someone give me a hand installing a driver?  its a USB transciever @ iguanaworks.net - I'm running into some trouble
<em_> purplestar: goto the firefox addons site there are about half a doze that will do what you want
<purplestar> em_: where?
<ivorybishop> hehe now someone needs to know more than the vendor and chipset innocent whistle
<iCEifer> any ideas how I can change the size of the desktop icons in gnome?
<onikos> I'm kind of playing with the thought of starting to read about adding packages for ubuntu.
<iCEifer> and overall text/font sizes
<bleck> dena: a theme?
<dena> bleck, it was his default theme and i don't see it as default on mine...
<mneptok> owner: Cardbus? v7?
<bobertdos> ﻿iCEifer: You originally wanted to raise the screen resolution, didn't you?
<purplestar> where are firefox cookies stored in Ubuntu hard drive?
<stiev> bleck: qemu is used in virtualization, probably similar if not exactly what you're trying to do
<mneptok> purplestar: ~/.mozilla/***.profile
<gordonjcp> purplestar: somewhere in .mozilla/firefox/
<gordonjcp> purplestar: why?
<bobertdos> ﻿iCEifer: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<purplestar> gordonjcp: because I want to know the exact cookie I need to keep for a ceertain website
<vices> how do I tell if I successfully installed the b43 driver for a broadcom wireless card?
<mneptok> ivorybishop: excuse me?
<purplestar> mneptok: is that folder hidden?
<iCEifer> bobertdos, no, I wish to leave it at 1024x768 but reduce the font sizes on everything and the icon sizes on the desktop
<mneptok> purplestar: yassir
<superfirelord42> mneptok: a seach on that one shows that it works, but requires using ndiswrapper
<ivorybishop> vices: if you unplug the wired connection and can still hit google, you probably have it working correctly. lol
<unop> purplestar, with firefox 3 they are stored in a sqlite database in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.profile/cookies.sqlite
<em_> purplestar: run firefox -- open tools menu - click on "addons"  click the link to get more addons -- when you get to that site do a search for cookie
<purplestar> mneptok: all I see is Cache, no cookie folder
<ivorybishop> mneptok: excused
<owner> so i am in luck or not guys with my card
<vices> ivorybishop: wow really?  ;)
<mneptok> superfirelord42: the v7 model uses the Atheros 5005G chipset, supported by MadWiFi
<ivorybishop> vices: i couldnt resist mate
<vices> installing the broadcom card driver is a really tough thing for a linux newbie!
<mneptok> ivorybishop: 18:41 < ivorybishop> hehe now someone needs to know more than the vendor and chipset innocent whistle
<ivorybishop> vices: otherwise <- clueless noob
<superfirelord42> owner: what is the version on the card?
<superfirelord42> v7?
<purplestar> em_: ok
<mneptok> ivorybishop: care to explain why you're deliberately being counter-productive?
<bleck> stiev: just reading up on qemu.. how cool is that.
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu?
<ivorybishop> mneptok: ooh, it can scroll back, cut and paste, and it even makes julienne fries. lol
<X3> heyevening
<purplestar> unop: i only have kka5fhff.default folder in ~/.mozilla/firefox/.  Dont see any *.profile/cookies.sqlite
 * bleck realises he is a computer geek.
<ivorybishop> mneptok: lets let this one pass, eh?
<rkagerer> Newbie question.  Looking for driver for a cheapo SATA RAID card I have.  Found one for Red Hat Linux.  Can I easily use it with Ubuntu?
<EnMasse187> hey guys, no$gba help required
<purplestar> unop: I dont have a "profile" folder at all in mozilla
<mneptok> ivorybishop: i'll gladly turn that into a ban if you continue being rude.
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: hey man, i got no$gba one problem
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: i load up a nds rom and it says data can't be read
<X3> I want to install a more comprehensive list of compilers and dependencies where can I find that info
<unop> purplestar, * represents anything - including kka5fhff
<onikos> I guess it will remain just playing with the thought.
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: or it will load the rom and crash to desktop...
<superfirelord42> that was pretty funny...
<TXE4>                 *******************************************
<TXE4>                 * PHED-ONE's ULTIMATE GUIDE TO BLUEBOXING *
<TXE4>                 *          IN THE (LATE) 90s              *
<TXE4>                 *             [FULL STOP]                 *
<TXE4>                 *******************************************
<FloodBot1> TXE4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> debCarlos, mind if I PM you for a second?
<ivorybishop> did it make you feel better?
<ivorybishop> all i did was a make a statement and you started telling the guy not to listen to anyone
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: hey you there?
<purplestar> will leaving cookies on my PC allow anyone to gain my passwords for my Bank website etc?
<ivorybishop> and basically started the rudeness
<unop> purplestar,  ls -l ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/cookies.sqlite
<mneptok> ivorybishop: feel free to discuss this in -ops. the subject is closed here.
<superfirelord42> ivorybishop: are you trying to get kicked by him?
<ivorybishop> i'll gladly leave the channel dude
<aCiD2> Hi, was hoping someone could help me with my Pulse Audio problems (if here's not the place, tell me to go elsewhere :P). My sound seems to randomly "stop working" and the only way to fix it is to logout and back in
<aCiD2> gnome-sound-proprties reports the following error:
<aCiD2> sound-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink': Failed to connect: Connection refused [pulsesink.c(342): gst_pulsesink_open (): /bin0/pulsesink0]
<superfirelord42> ivorybishop: or yall could just drop it...
<purplestar> unop: that command doesnt do me any good, all it said was.. -rw-r--r-- 1 lisa lisa 27648 2008-07-17 08:49 /home/lisa/.mozilla/firefox/kka5fhff.default/cookies.sqlite
<ivorybishop> its dropped
<purplestar> unop: any other ideas?
<aCiD2> I've tried restarting /etc/init.d/pulseaudio but this doesn't do anything, and dmesg doesn't show any problems
<superfirelord42> owner, are you still there?
<ajitam> how do I set up a vnc server on ubuntu so that I can us it even if I'm not loged in X
<Shujah> aCiD2, go to menu > sys > pref > sounds > 2nd tab see if esd iun enabled?
<mneptok> owner: is this Linksys a Cardbus device? v7 of the card?
<purplestar> will leaving all cookies on my PC allow  hackers etc to gain my password or other private data?
<unop> purplestar, thats the file that represents your cookie database
<glitsj16> purplestar: if your bank relies on cookies for storing you account password, i'd suggest changing bank
<unop> purplestar, no
<Slart> purplestar: no
<comicinker> I have a Gnome-Issue: I applied a theme which changed the look of the panels by replacing the background image. This altered also the looking of some other windows. How can I change the look of the gnome-panel system wide (maybe already in a theme)?
<davidh1983> is there a way to configure GRUB to recognize a FREEBSD partition?
<purplestar> glitsj16: i didnt say it did,  listen carefully and read all my comments before jumoping to conclusions
<corky_> I am running 8.04 here, all updated.
<iCEifer> unop, I currently run a program by doing "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start" how can I have this run on boot?
<superfirelord42> davidh1983: yes there is....
<glitsj16> purplestar: i did
<X3> I want to install a more comprehensive list of compilers and dependencies where can I find that info
<purplestar> Slart: so I can leave cookies alone and never bother clearing out the cookies?
<EnMasse187> can anyone recommend a working nds emulator, i tried desmume and it crashes soon as i start it console says windows x error...
<Legendario> i am having a problem with the genisoimage. Can anyone help me?
<Driv3r912> <comicinker>, try using Compiz/Emerald
<onikos> I now just realised I had installed a game by non regular means. It's not in synaptic.
<keri> i went and downloaded lime ware and now i can not find it
<glitsj16> purplestar: seeing you don't know the first thing about cookies i'm gonna put the sock in it
<EnMasse187> Legendario: whats wrong?
<Xavura> How can I set Ubuntu to automatically mount my Windows HDD, regardless of whether I shut Winlulz down properly?
<debCarlos>  EnMasse187: already tried no$gba ?
<superfirelord42> davidh1983: well, i know there is a way, i think i have forgot how though... i had it doing a freebsd dual boot...
<onikos> glitsj16: On your desktop maybe.?
<purplestar> glitsj16: if you did, then you would realise I never said I wanted to keep my bank cookies.  When I spoke about bank, it was in reference to anyone gainin gmy bank password if all cookies are on my PC!  read in context son
<comicinker> Driv3r912: is it a emerald setting?
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: yes i got that, sometimes the game opens up and says data cant be read please reinsert cartridge, OR the game loads up and crashes to desktop
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: im using wine
<Driv3r912> <comicinker> with emerald, you can select themes off of the web and it will change panel looks and window styles system-wide.
<glitsj16> onikos: ?
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: and desmume which is linux native doesnt work either, windows x error...
<owner> yeah sorry
<Driv3r912> <comicinker>, no, it really has to do with the theme you are using
<__yy> Xavura: put it in your fstab, shutting down windows properly or not has no effect on mounting the drive in linux
<mneptok> Xavura: you don't. Windows flags NTFS partitions unmounted improperly. those flags disallow reliable mounting in Linux.
<owner> i had to prepare the other machine
<purplestar> glitsj16: you are very condescending and arrogant, you think you know it all, but a truly wise man would realise they dont know much
<onikos> glitsj16: You downloaded a program, check your desktop.
<owner> i am baack now
<debCarlos>  EnMasse187: oh, ok, i tought it would work, let me seach a little in google...
<superfirelord42> owner: was the card a v7?
<sysop1972> I have a newb question... I installed a deb package and I don't know how to locate the program to start it since it didn't place it in the programs menu
<Xavura> mneptok: I was told you can tell it to ignore the flag
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: kk im gonna search aswell
<purplestar> a fool thinks he knows it all, but a truly wise man realises he doesnt know much.  So we all now know what category you fit into glitsj16
<glitsj16> onikos: what are youtalking about ?
<sysop1972> I mean applications
<Legendario> EnMasse187, I type: genisoimage -R -b /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ~/UbuntuBootCDforUSB.iso /tmp/bootcd. But i get: genisoimage: Uh oh, I cant find the boot image '/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito' !
<unop> iCEifer, sudo update-rc.d privoxy start 20 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6 .
<mneptok> Xavura: you can, but it's quite risky
<onikos> glitsj16: What are you talking about??
<linxeh> purplestar: if your bank stores your password in a cookie you have far more to worry about than your cookies
<onikos> glitsj16: Think before you talk.
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to run finch with the newest libpurple?
<purplestar> linxeh: i doesnt, and I never said it does LOL
<purplestar> glitsj16: a fool thinks he knows it all, but a truly wise man realises he doesnt know much.  So we all now know what category you fit into glitsj16
<owner> i am installing the irc client on the other machine so i can do everything from there
<glitsj16> purplestar: if you have ubuntu support issues, state them, keep the rest oftopic
<owner> it should be done now
<Legendario> EnMasse187, i am writing the whole path, what's wrong?
<purplestar> glitsj16: i dont take orders from you son.  no go away flee :)
<linxeh> 23:52 <purplestar> will leaving all cookies on my PC allow  hackers etc to gain  my password or other private data?
<em_> purplestar: the answer is indeterminate, some web programmers have done some very stupid things in the past.  they put actual info into the cookie instead of just an id number.  but I think it is pretty rare these days for such ignorance.  anyway there are safeguards that are supposed to prvent a website from being able to read anything that it did not create.  so most cookies only contain a number that is meaninlgess to anyone who manages to rea
<em_>  dit anyway.  but me personally I always delete cookies at frequent intervals because I dont like being tracked.  there is way too much big brother orwell stuff these days.  I enourage you to install one of the cookie addons that let you make certina cookies to be saved and then the rest can be deleted at will.  sorry dont recall the specific name of it offhand
<iCEifer> unop, System startup links for /etc/init.d/privoxy already exist.   it's already running on boot by itself? :)
<keri> i opened firefox and search music download and found lime ware and then went to that web site and it does use this program and i hit download.  Now i can not find it or if it downloaded.  can i get help
<owner> where can i locate such info
<unop> iCEifer, yes, but this ought to force anyway.     sudo update-rc.d -f privoxy start 20 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6 .
<linxeh> em_: hope you clear your flash cookies too :)
<owner> it saids
<linxeh> em_: http://epic.org/privacy/cookies/flash.html
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<owner> linksys wireless g model no. wpc54g
<iCEifer> unop, k, I ran that and it said the links already exisit, but this will make sure I guess?
<Soul_Sample> umm, i lost terminal - sorry for repeating the question - can i run finch with the newest libpurple?
<EnMasse187> Legendario: umm could you explain again whats your problem?
<unop> iCEifer, you can verify.   ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*privoxy*
<EnMasse187> Legendario: nvm
<Shujah> deluge vs ktorrent vs utorrent on wine - what would you suggest on ubuntu hardy ?
<iCEifer> unop, yeah, it's there...thanks :)
<debCarlos>  EnMasse187: Found one emulator, it's name is IdeaS
<bleck> Shujah: I like azureus
<X3> I want to install a more comprehensive list of compilers and dependencies where can I find that info please
<__yy> Shujah: of those choices, ktorrent... but I would reccommend rtorrent over ktorrent.
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: i heard if you use no$gba you have to decrypt the roms?!
<Legendario> EnMasse187, what does nvm mean? well, i am using the parameter -b and setting the path, but it tells me it can't find the boot image
<Owner_> ok i am here
<unop> X3, that's quite a vague question - are you building something in particular?
<Bosambo> Hay all
#ubuntu 2008-07-17
<X3> GPATED
<ivorybishop> mneptok: Please accept my humblest apologies. I read back through this and realized I sounded like a turd somewhat. Such was not my intention. :)
<X3> FILEZZILLA
<Driv3r912> owner, superfirelord42 was looking for you...
<debCarlos>  EnMasse187: Nop, i have used it in my Windows guest machine and you only select and play :)
<X3> amonsgt others
<Bosambo> Is anyone here any good at configuring wireless interface?
<X3> soory caps
<owner> i am here
<rizkhan> software to eopn .efx files
<Shujah> ivorybishop, time to make commence :P
<X3> I have installed a essential pac but thire not eough
<rizkhan> can the document viewer open them, ?
<owner> trying to get you on another machine
<unop> X3, why won't you install the packages available in the repositories?
<owner> dont see you
<ivorybishop> public mistakes deserve public apologies i think
<purplestar> how can I log into hotmail email automatically?
<owner> in the same freenode then ubuntu
<superfirelord42> owner: ok.....
<X3> becaue theire old buggy and I rather have newer ones and that is not a valid argument to say jsut use the repos
<debCarlos>  EnMasse187: But, i don't know if it's fast, because i only did it for test... and it was slow... but maybe it's because i was emulating Windows...
<superfirelord42> owner: do you know hte version on the wifi?
<Shujah> ivorybishop, gone are the time when public mistakes deserved public lashes :P j/k
<keri> i am learning how this program works.  it is not like windows at all
<superfirelord42> like v4 or v7?
<superfirelord42> or something?
<Driv3r912> purplestar, when logging into hotmail, just check the box that says "log me on automatically"
<owner> no clue boss
<owner> i can find out
<ivorybishop> Shujah: hehe, i would prefer that to remain the case indefinitely :)
<superfirelord42> please check...
<owner> if youm lead me tru it
<X3> sorry seems like thats all I get here I want to learn more and I get pushed to a simple sudo apt-get
<DeFirence> what is the default x display?
<owner> but i can use wire
<superfirelord42> it should be written on the wifi card
<purplestar> Driv3r912: i mean... whenever I clean out my cookies in firefox, it have to enter all that login info again.  Any solution?
<owner> i prefer that
<unop> X3, fair enough - but your setup is not likely to be supported in here then - anyway, before building a package setup the build environenment.   sudo apt-get build-dep package_name
<bleck> DeFirence: :0 ?
<EnMasse187> debCarlos: kk
<DeFirence> bleck, ok, ty
<superfirelord42> owner: the install would still have to be wire.. but i want to make sure afwords, you will have the wifi you want...
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu?
<X3> Im not asking for support
<owner> the wirless i wanted to know if it ill work after inslallation is complete
<askand> Has the problem with firefox crashing when using libflashsupport been fixed?
<bleck> DeFirence: make sure if you are running a program, that you are running it as the same user as your x session, else it wont find the display
<X3> jsut helpnin how to get thisngs done better
<sysop1972> how do I open a text editor as root with gnome?
<purplestar> Driv3r912: any solution?
<Driv3r912> well, when you clear cookies, that is the result. Cookies is what stores your passwords and information, so when you delete it, the browser looses it all. You just have to start over again.
<Shujah> __yy, okay dude I'm downloading ktorrent thanks for the suggestion
<owner> ok thank you thats just what i was hoping 4
<bleck> DeFirence: eg: don't start something as root
<Bosambo> Anyone here any good at configuring network interface?
<DeFirence> ah yeah
<unop> X3, i'm just saying, you are free to build stuff from source - but then you are on your own dealing with issues
<purplestar> how do I tell Firefox to keep all the hotmail cookies when I delete all cookies in firefox?
<DeFirence> im tying to start a application in x over ssh :)
<X3> thought I understand why ubuntu insists on keppeng things toba controlled environmennt
<unop> sysop1972, gksudo gedit
<DeFirence> trying*
<piece> i am about to do a bare-bones install, if i use my hardy mini.iso image can i just replace "hardy" with "intrepid" in /etc/apt/sources.list, aptitude update && aptitude upgrade and i'm good to go?
<bobertdos> ﻿Bosambo: I suppose I could give it  a shot ;) What's up?
<piece> i will have only the cli installed when i do this
<bleck> Shujah: I would recommend azureus, if you want a full featured client, otherwise for something lighter ktorrent
<Driv3r912> As far as I know, you can't select cookies you want to keep and ones you delete. When you choose to delete cookies, it deletes all of them.
<DeFirence> bleck, which i got working
<uri> hello ! help needed
<unop> piece, intrepid is still pre-release -- head to #ubuntu+1 for that
<Legendario> can anyone help me with the -b parameter of the genisoimage
<uri> receives an error after installing :
<Legendario> ?
<X3> yes sir but this is why I want a comprehesive list of cpompilers dependencoes and all else that may help me even build in a future not so far deb files
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu?
<keri> i went to the web site lime ware and it accepts ubutu and i hit download.  I dont know if it download or not.  Is there a special way to download or what am i doing wrong.
<uri> cannot check root file system because it is not mounted read-only
<uri> anyone?
<piece> unop: ok, thanks
<sysop1972> unop : I downloaded a program called scite but I would like to use it in the GUI as root if possible
<X3> looking on the net is pretty much sudo apt get nonsense
<Driv3r912> sorry about that purplestar...
<superfirelord42> uri: are you using the live cd or the alternate?
<unop> sysop1972, why do you want that anyway? you should only use your editor under sudo unless really needed
<__yy> X3: you want a comprehensive list off all the dependencies for all software?
<jamus> i icreased my swap partition after install do i need to configure something or does it automaticlly change it?
<uri> superfirelord42> : alternate i can't seem to get live-cd to work
<debCarlos> sysop1972: isn't scite an IDE ?
<em_> linxeh: flash cookies, hmmm interesting...  thanks for the link.   also firefox has added an app database as part of their web offline initive, so now we really will have lots of info being stored.  wonder to what extent they are considering the security implications of that.   persoanlly I use noscript and seldom enable flash
<dawn> Im haveing problems setting up my video card i got it installed and it says its in use but it doe sent allow me to enable visual effect when i try to enable it i get the error (Desk top could not be enabled)
<jamus> increasd (in size) *******
<superfirelord42> uri: at what stage does this error appear?
<X3> _yy just about
<bastid_raZor> keri; where do you have firefox download things to?
<Shujah> whats ssdp - got a warning on firestarter at port 1900?
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<keri> i dont know
<__yy> X3: you don't think that's a bit absurd? How could someone possibly compile that list?
<uri> <superfirelord42>: after finished installing , when i try to boot, the orange bar filles and then i get this massege
<__yy> X3: pretty much the closest you'll get to that is apt-get, which does that internally
<dawn> I'm having problems setting up my video card i got it installed and it says its in use but it doesent allow me to enable visual effect when i try to enable it i get the error (Desktop effects could not be enabled)
<X3> ok not that much then but I want to know where to place the progrmas when compiling them and absolutly build deb pachkages
<sysop1972> unop : sorry.. I am a newb... I didn't realize opening something in the terminal would actually open it in the GUI.. I am so acustomed to windows.
<dawn> can any one help me with my video card
<keri> bastid_raZor, i dont know
<superfirelord42> hmmm, uri, reboot and in grub hit e to edit the prompt
<debCarlos> dawn: Hi :) Good to see you again, aleady tried with the Nvidia Ubuntu How to ?
<debCarlos> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uri> <superfirelord42>: ok then what?
<unop> X3, usually doing  apt-get build-dep before building a package suffices, if you are building something exotic, read the README or INSTALL file for a list of required libraries
<__yy> X3: it generally doesn't matter where you put a program while compiling it, somewhere in your home directory is usually easiest
<dawn> debCarlos: hey im haveing problems with it i dont know what to do
<Owner_> ok got the img file need the rarwrite thing now
<superfirelord42> uri: select line kernel... hit e to edit
<debCarlos> !nvidia | dawn
<ubottu> dawn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> X3, if you need to search for a particular development library say gtk-2.0 .. do something like   aptitude search "libgtk.*-dev"
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<Owner_> I am on a new machine
<superfirelord42> uri: remove quite and spash
<debCarlos> dawn: You should see that...
<bastid_raZor> keri; go to edit> preferecnes> select the main tab and that will tell you where files are put when you download them
<dawn> debCarlos:  ok  ill read it brb 2 min
<Owner_> how do i chnge ur color so i can see you better
<superfirelord42> Owner_: like this?
<unop> sysop1972, even on windows you can open GUI apps at the command-line/terminal .. but that is not the issue,  if you find you need to constantly open your editor or IDE as root, you really ought to change the permissions on the files or directories you are editing
<jamus> dawn: did u change the thing in system/ preferences/ appearence??
<superfirelord42> Owner_: supposably when your name is mentioned, your client should highlight the line....
<Owner_> ok
<Bacta> When will Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey be released?
<Owner_> I am now ready to go through it
<Owner_> move to other mac
<suselin> QQQQ | Bacta
<Svindle> Howdy
<X3> well when building gparted 0.3.8 this afternoon I got uuuid errors then it waas something else nd thebeerror kept on commong
<jamus> there in 3tab (visual effects) u have to change to 3 option and reboot and then run ad.vis.effects
<Owner_> i did
<superfirelord42> Owner_: on the mac, look really hard for a small thing that says rev. and find hte version on it..
<X3> thi is why a more cpomprehensieve listbwould help
<superfirelord42> Owner_: not the mac, the wifi card, sorry
<askand> Has the problem with firefox crashing when using libflashsupport been fixed?
<jamus>  dawn:  there in 3tab (visual effects) u have to change to 3 option and reboot and then run ad.vis.effects
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 why are you building your own gparted?
<superfirelord42> uri: ?
<Legendario> can anyone else help me with genisoimage?
<X3> alos how to stop programs a asking for root so they can run once compiled
<X3> Jack
<X3> its a challenge
<keri> bastid_raZor,  i see when firefox stars up,  home page downloads,  checked show the download window while downloading and save to desk top
<sysop1972> unop : I just need to edit the smb.conf file
<Svindle> When I play audio from my PC, it comes out very...Scratchy and somewhat distorted, any ideas?
<X3> I want to learn
<unop> sysop1972, gksudo scite
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > X3
<ubottu> X3, please see my private message
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<Driv3r912> <Legendario>, what are you trying to do with the iso?
<X3> besied I buildt itr but it was inperfect
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<superfirelord42> Svindle: do you know if hte source audio is good?
<piece> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<keri> bastid_raZor,  it is not on desk top
<bastid_raZor> keri; your files are downloaded to your desktop then. ~/Desktop in CLI
<Svindle> Yeah, it works fine in my XP partition
<Svindle> it is in .mp3 format, however. Would have have a severe problem in Ubuntu?
<Owner_> not finding any
<unop> X3, i don't think you are approaching this the right way -- each source package has a list of prerequisites in terms of libraries that need to be installed on the system, the appropriate compilers, etc are invoked by the configure and make scripts, you don't need to adjust these things -- just make sure that your build environement is setup
<rizkhan> how to open .efx file in ubuntu
<Legendario> Driv3r912, i am trying to create a eltorito image but i can't pass the path to genisoimage
<superfirelord42> Svindle: not really, mp3 is pretty supported...
<Owner_> can you look up the specs on online with the mod no.
<Svindle> I thought so :D
<superfirelord42> unless only mp3 is making the problem
<Owner_> u know
<unop> X3, most often you will find all the info you need if you read the README or INSTALL files in the source packages
<superfirelord42> Owner_: no, the version is needed to get hte correct specs
<Svindle> no, it's pretty much everything. Even my pidgin noises are distorted and scratcy
<keri> bastid_raZor,  desktop in CLI?
<superfirelord42> the diffrence between v6 and v7 is huge
<Owner_> you g
<haegl> hello, Is there a way to tell gnome not to show some disks in Places->Removable Media & desktop? The reason is that /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 are part of a NTFS stripped volume (/dev/mapped/chaos) that is already mounted.
<X3> ok Jack I wannt to learn how to compile better place progrmas on expected dirs and possibly even build deb packages adn I would like a more comprehensive list of compilers and so forth that would help me on the way
<Owner_> wireless g
<Svindle> Curious if/how I need to go about downloading realtek HD audio drivers
<superfirelord42> Owner_: all of that model are wireless G
<maco> X3: list of compilers?  we use GNU compilers in the Linux world
<X3> unop yes sometimes but not often
<Driv3r912> hmmm... I am not really familiar with that format, there is software called K3B, you can install to help you in a GUI Visualized way on burning ISOs and creating CDs.
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: What happened with owner, did he install Ubuntu :) ?
<Driv3r912> You could also use Ubuntu's Brasero Disc Burning Software
<jamus> Svindle:  check sound drivers for ur sound card
<dawn> debCarlos: ok whitch one do i want # nvidia-glx-legacy
<dawn> # nvidia-glx
<dawn> # nvidia-glx-new
<bastid_raZor> keri; nevermind the CLI ;) if in that dialog box download to Desktop is checked that is where it went. if you have the download window open then you should be able to use that file from there.. are you sure limewire is what you want for a torrenting application in Ubuntu?
<Driv3r912>  
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: we are trying to get teh wireless card info...
<maco> X3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/PackagingA
<Owner_> hld let me get the docs that came with it
<X3> is there a command that will get me more than he essetial pacages?
<maco> X3: that's info about packaging
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: ok..
<Svindle> Using the built-in sound card on my Asus M3N-HD/HDMI mobo
<unop> X3, no
<keri> i want to search and download music
<Svindle> was unable to find drivers for the mobo itself :/
<superfirelord42> Owner_: i will be right back...
<hatter> can xchat be changed to read from top down instead of bottom up ?
<maco> X3: those are all you need. if you need build dependencies for something "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>" will get all the build dependencies for <package>
<debCarlos> dawn: The legacy one :)
<Owner_> meanwhile please send me the rarwrite link agian i am on a new machine
<Legendario> Driv3r912, no, it must be created with genisoimage command
<Owner_> ok ot the img's
<keri> bastid_raZor, i want to search and download music and i have had that in windows. it was ok.
<X3> k second and thx for time so far sirs
<unop> X3, but   apt-get build-dep package_name  installs the appropriate development packages needed to build your source package
<dawn> debCarlos:  how do i tell what one i have installed
<maco> X3: and lady
<unop> X3, and most of the time, that suffices
<jamus> keri:  amule , turrent  etc.  will work  for u fine
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<uri> <superfirelord42>: sorry
<maco> keri: frostwire is like limewire
<bastid_raZor> keri; i understand it was fine in windows. Ubuntu is far from windows. meaning much better applications are made for ubuntu to do just that. it is almost blasphemy to compare windows to Ubuntu
<uri> <superfirelord42>: remove quiet?
<debCarlos> dawn: Don't know, maybe with the hardware manager of Ubuntu... it should be in system->administration or system->preferences  ...
<superfirelord42> Owner_: back...
<superfirelord42> uri: from the line kernel
<superfirelord42> uri: remove quite and splash
<dawn> debCarlos:  theres no hard ware manager
<jbroome> quiet
<superfirelord42> uri, then remove the line quite....
<maco> uri: he means quiet
<em_> X3: do be careful, gparted is a very dangerous program (like chainsaw)  suggest working with somthing safer and more testable like a text editor
<debCarlos> dawn: ups, wait a second...
<dawn> debCarlos: what ill do ll unistalle what i have and install the legency one
<X3> thats would be great infor to say what you gonna need on the readm me on files
<superfirelord42> maco: ty
<keri> bastid_raZor, is there a special way to download from web sites
<uri> <superfirelord4>: what do you mean then remove the line quite?
<jeffrytube> Hi
<haegl> hello, Is there a way to tell gnome not to show some disks in Places->Removable Media & desktop? The reason is that /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 are part of a NTFS stripped volume (/dev/mapped/chaos) that is already mounted.
<debCarlos> dawn: Maybe with synaptic ?
<superfirelord42> ok, first go to the line kernel
<Owner_> I got the ver on the instll cd it came with it said ver. 3.1
<superfirelord42> uri: first go to the line kernel
<dawn> debCarlos:  ill just uninstall it and install the legency
<debCarlos> dawn: Searching for nvidia in synaptic ...
<X3> well I do have professional partitioning tools that are non destructive
<maco> haegl: if you run gconf-editor you can get them off of the desktop
<uri> <superfirelord4>: which is the second line right?
<debCarlos> dawn: ok
<Owner_> model no wpc54g
<superfirelord42> uri: could be...
<jeffrytube> Hi... how can I check how much free space I have on my Linux partitions?
<maco> haegl: apps/nautilus/desktop
<keri> bastid_raZor,  when u go to lime ware it asking what u running and ubuntu is the one i hit
<maco> jeffrytube: df -h
<uri> <superfirelord4>: written there in the end splash ro ... or quiet ro .. don't remember
<unop> jeffrytube, df -Th
<maco> keri: just get frostwire. it's exactly the same as limewire, but it's in the repos
<Shujah> jeffrytube, from within ubuntu nautilus > status bar
<haegl> maco, yes i know, but this way i remove every icon
<X3> in favor of firwalls what are the best around you guys use....?
<mic1394> how can adjust the mouse scroll speed in ubuntu
<maco> keri: the logo's the only difference
<maco> haegl: then don't mount them under /media
<unop> X3, iptables
<uri> <superfirelord4>: thanks i'll try
<superfirelord42> uri: yes, that one.. remove quiet and splash... then boot. it will give us a more in depth description of hte issue when it boots...
<getBoa> is there any good video codec package to install??
<maco> haegl: if you set in /etc/fstab for them to mount under /mnt they won't show there
<jeffrytube> Shujah: how do I access that?
<maco> haegl: /media is for removable stuff. /mnt is for permanent
<unop> X3, and there is no best - best is what suits you
<Svindle> wtb working audio >.>
<keri> maco, so i just go to that and hit download and it will download?
<superfirelord42> does anyone konw alot about wireless cards?
<maco> getBoa: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras itll get you a bunch of video and audio codecs
<maco> keri: go to?  go to what? it's in the repositories
<dawn> debCarlos:  i got to do a restart brb
<maco> keri: just go applications -> add/remove
<unop> !w32codecs > getBoa
<ubottu> getBoa, please see my private message
<haegl> maco, they are not mounted at all and they don't have fstab entries. i will try to create fstab entries pointing at /mnt
<maco> keri: and frostwire should be in there
<debCarlos> dawn: Did you install the driver ?
<X3> lol
<superfirelord42> specificly does anyone know how compatible wpc54g v3.1 is with ubuntu?
<maco> haegl: if there's more than one, you want to make mount points under /mnt for them
<cpk1> haegl: it doesnt matter where you tell something to mount as long as the mount point exist
<superfirelord42> Owner_: basicly, i know it has issues with compatibililty
<X3> I rather have a front end
<maco> keri: oh, er, i thought it was in the repos
<Owner_> ok
<keri> maco, doing that now
<X3> for the time being
<superfirelord42> if you are willing to work through those issues, i recommend you go ahead with the install
<Shujah> jeffrytube, alt+f2 type nautilus and enter - though its the default file manager and whenever you open home or filesystem you are actually in nautilus
<Owner_> good lets ride anyways
<unop> !who | X3
<ubottu> X3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Owner_> if works good
<superfirelord42> Owner_: ok, are you on a Mac at the molment?
<maco> keri: http://getdeb.net/app/Frostwire
<haegl> cpk1, the point is that these 2 disk are not meant to be mounted, they are part of a stripped volume
<Owner_> if not i will buy one that does
<maco> keri: i just realized its not in the repos now apparently, so just click that link
<superfirelord42> Owner_: or windows
<hey> can anyone help me with the voip app?
<X3> indeed sorry unop
<unop> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Owner_> win
<X3> thought this highlighted u
<maco> hey: there are many of them....you ought to be more specific
<Owner_> meanwhile please send me the rarwrite link agian i am on a new machine
<maco> hey: are you talking about a client like openwengo or ekiga? or do you mean a server like asterisk?
<vices> how do I see if the driver for my wireless card is installed?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: did you say this machine is a Mac?
<unop> X3, if you want a frontend to iptables, use firestarter
<Owner_> machine
<Owner_> pc sorry
<superfirelord42> ah
<superfirelord42> got it..
<Owner_> to confuse you
<debCarlos> How can i see the drivers i have installed ? (With the terminal)
<hey> can anyone help me why this voip package is keep failing to download
<keri> maco, ok i am in that site
<unop> X3, or guarddog if you use KDE
<superfirelord42> Owner_: ftp://ftp.at.debian.org/debian/tools/rawrite2.zip
<maco> keri: just pick the one that says what version of ubuntu you're using. it's probably 32bit
<cpk1> X3: it really depends on what you are doing when it comes to picking an iptables frontend
<Owner_> ok got it and all the img files what next
<X3> unop firestarted=r slows down my traffic and I been looking like a donkey ata acarrot I knwo its a carrot but I dont know whey it is a carror
 * X3 uses gnome
<superfirelord42> ok, Owner_ unzip rawrite and use it to write the floppies
<S2> como faço pra ver a prioridade de um programa?
<cpk1> X3: what do you need the firewall for?
<unop> !pt | S2
<ubottu> S2: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<superfirelord42> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<debCarlos> is there any way to see the graphic driver i have installed ?
<superfirelord42> oh, sorry, i thought it was spanish..
<Owner_> ok
<maco> um that has a funny c...isn't that french?
<X3> iis there a ggood tutorial in how to build deb packages
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<X3> or a more suitable place to discuss this
<Maidoc> Might be portugese
<unop> maco, it doesn't sound like french
<maco> X3: that packaging link i sent you on the wiki is a log of someone giving a tutorial on how to package
<unop> maco, sounds more like portuguese than spanish
<X3> Im Portuguese
<maco> oh ok
<keri> maco,  open with /usr/mine/debian-view(default)   when i hit ok it shows downloads and how long and this is what happen with lime wire
<X3> mako thx
<superfirelord42> Owner_: how is it going?
<Owner_> ok its saids entera disk image format name
<hannes3> join #unixboard
<maco> keri: debian-view?  never heard of that. it should be gdebi.  just save it, then double click it and hit "install"
<Owner_> a promt showed up
<superfirelord42> Owner_: select  browse and find your images...
<dawn> debCarlos:  didnt work whats the website again
<Owner_> ok
<superfirelord42> Owner_: make sure you know which floppy has which image on it...
<p00zer_> hi
<keri> maco,  there is no install button.
<jamus> maco:  that lang was  portugaese as in brasil or portugal
<dawn> debCarlos:  you there
<maco> keri: save it. then double click it.
<maco> jamus: ok
<unop> X3, this should help you - http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<maco> keri: after it downloads to your desktop
<DasP> Hi
<debCarlos> dawn: yep, i'm here
<X3> tunop thx
<keri> maco,  does not go to desktop
<dawn> debCarlos:  WHATS THE WEBISTE I FORGOT IT
<hml> ssh-add does not work when I'm su-ed as another user ... is there a way to make this work? (i get error about unable to connect to x server or something)
<debCarlos> !nvidia | dawn
<maco> keri: doesnt go to desktop?
<ubottu> dawn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasP> WWw.wer-kennt-wen.de
<Owner_> sorry no brow thing here
<debCarlos> That's it :)
<superfirelord42> Owner_: what?
<dawn> debCarlos:  THANKS
<dawn> debCarlos:  stupid caps lock is on
<jamus> i have to define vga settings every time i boot is there any way to default it to something?
<maco> jamus: vga settings? you mean for framebuffer?
<Owner_> i clicked rarwrite.exe
<cpk1> jamus: yes, with grub
<superfirelord42> Owner_: yeah, and it asked for the image and destination
<keri> maco,  not on desk top,  when u hit to open it goes to downloads, after it shows it is done then it is nowhere to find
<Owner_> yes
<superfirelord42> Owner_: and you told it to write, correct? did it work?
<Owner_> with a dos promt like thing
<maco> keri: where is your downloads folder set?
<cpk1> jamus: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an area to set vga settings
<Owner_> no way to browse
<jamus> maco:  been playng around trying to find better config and i messed it up :PP
<keri> when i go to edit preferecnes main tab says to desk top
<maco> jamus: are you talking about framebuffer settings though?
<maco> keri: and there's nothing on your desktop?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: hehe, thats not rawwrite2, thats rawrite1.... is there a rawrite2.exe?
<keri> maco, nothing
<galean> mysql service fails to start at bootup.   Is there a way I can find out what else may be stopping it from using the port, even tho when I start it manually it starts fine?
<jamus> maco:  im not quite sure i changed it from -e in ''setup'' on boot
<keri> this happens all the time then i take to my computer guy and he goes in and and downloads from somewhere else......... he goes into applications that is all i can remember
<Ryan_wp> Hi there. I installed ubuntu a while ago (it's great!) I'm trying to configure my wireless internet connection. I have my ssid and wep code memorized, but it won
<Ryan_wp> 't work
<superfirelord42> Owner_: actually you are right... sorry, i got anther program mixed up...
<Ryan_wp> whoops, sorry
<unop> galean, i believe a log file exists in /var/log/mysql/
<getBoa> maco, unop thanks for that
<superfirelord42> Owner, get the full path to the images, and type it in
<superfirelord42> Owner_: or if they are in the same dir, just put in the images names...
<galean> The log is output is here.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/27872/
<dawn> debCarlos:  i found something out
<maco> keri: bleh alright fine. applications -> accessories -> terminal.
<debCarlos> dawn: what ?
<dawn> debCarlos: ok there are 2 differnt legecy drivers i need the 1.0-71xx driver  version
<dawn> debCarlos:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<galean> the /var/log/mysql directory is empty.
<keri> maco,  ok there
<jamus> Ryan_wp:  u have to look for config suited for ur wlan card there are some of them out there ( search in forums )
<dawn> debCarlos:  my vid card is RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
<jamus> Ryan_wp:  no global solution for that
<debCarlos> dawn: oh, ok ;)
<dawn> so how do i get that driver
<lucas_>  hi there does anybody knows on hardy heron which package provides utf8 support for latex
<Owner_> ok ithink its working
<superfirelord42> ok...
<dawn> the driver on the bottom of that page
<lucas_> ?
<grahal> I'm logged into a server with ssh -X and I'm trying to run an X applicatoin but doesn't work. DISPLAY is empty. Does xserver need to be installed or running in the server for the X11 forward to work?
<dawn> debCarlos:  so any ideas where i get it
<Owner_> i put them in the same folder and then now i am typing thier names
<debCarlos> dawn: mmm.. for now, no...
<zyx386> why Gedit dont dreate backup copy befor saving, if use it to edit file on remote server?
<jamus> dawn:  i saw in add/ remuve aplitations one for tnt cards did u try that?
<Owner_> now i do this one floppy at a time right
<keri> maco,  what do u want me to put
<maco> keri: without quotes type in "wget http://hermes.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.17.0/frostwire-4.17.0.i586.deb"
<ivorybishop> question : anyone have any idea how to fix the problem of having dual monitor setup in kde on hardy, both monitors can have programs opened on them but I cannot move those apps to the opposite monitor? ( only the mouse moves from monitor to monitor without issue)
<superfirelord42> you only have one floppy?
<bastid_raZor> zyx386; shouldn't you do that?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: you only have one floppy?
<Owner_> no lots of them
<maco> keri: then wait for it to say it's done and without quotes type "sudo dpkg -i *deb" and enter your password at the prompt
<IndyGunFreak> ivorybishop: are you using Nvidia?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: no, use a diffrent floppy each time
<Owner_> like 30
<Ryan_wp> it says the wep is incorrect :P
<jamus> dawn:  apps --add /remove  applications
<Owner_> ok
<Ryan_wp> * :(
<maco> lucas_: i always install texlive to get all the LaTeX stuff
<dawn> debCarlos:  i found it on there website to download
<superfirelord42> Owner_: otherwise each image overwrites the other
<ivorybishop> IndyGunFreak: ati :P X300SE
<IndyGunFreak> ivorybishop: sorry.
<dawn> deb but theres 2 differnt ones do i want Linux IA32 or Linux AMD64/EM64T
<ivorybishop> IndyGunFreak: hehe, I am getting that a lot lately. :)
<zyx386> bastid_raZor, i well make backup of remote server to.
<dawn> debCarlos:  but theres 2 differnt ones do i want Linux IA32 or Linux AMD64/EM64T
<superfirelord42> dawn: are you on an amd optron or a core 2 duo machine?
<IndyGunFreak> ivorybishop: ATI and dual head just doesn't work very well is my understanding(i actually never got it to work period).. Nvidia on the other hand, I usually have it going ina bout 5min on a new install
<lucas_> maco: I did but I don't want to install texlive-full ?
<dawn> deffently not dual core i have no idea
<debCarlos> dawn: Depends, do you have a 32 bit system or a 64 bit system ?
<superfirelord42> dawn: thats not what i said, i said intel core 2 duo, thats a proccsor
<dawn> debCarlos:  do i want  but theres 2 differnt ones do i want Linux IA32 or Linux AMD64/EM64T
<PauloRicardo> Someone have installed IBM Lotus Symphony?
<dawn> its intell
<ivorybishop> IndyGunFreak: I had it working perfectly, then an update icon started flashing in gnome, I updated. Tooled around a day or two and rebooted, then the crap hit the fan. :P
<jamus> Ryan_wp:  look in sys/ admin/ hardware drivers that u have the one u need and  that it is working in the first place (getting nets)
<sliverchair> how do declare my program is an Open Source?
<dawn> its intell
<dawn> cough INTELL SUCKS
<IndyGunFreak> ivorybishop: yeah, that kinda sucks.
<superfirelord42> dawn: uname -r
<IndyGunFreak> dawn: intel isn't tht bad.
<ivorybishop> IndyGunFreak: Have it almost working in KDE now...almost...
<dawn> ya i know
<spanther> dawn, intel is nice <.<
<superfirelord42> dawn: intel isnt that bad...
<dawn> so what one debCarlos
<Debian_Noobie> #java
<dawn>  but theres 2 differnt ones do i want Linux IA32 or Linux AMD64/EM64T
<dawn> im thinking its the 32 one
<Debian_Noobie> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<debCarlos> dawn: If you have a 32 bit OS, you should pick IA32
<ivorybishop> IndyGunFreak: Taught me a good lesson: Always have a partition image backup before hitting that update button. Also, it helps to fully document a solution to a problem on an OS you are very shaky on. lol
<superfirelord42> dawn: do you know if you have a pentium 3 or 4 or a pentium P or what?
<dawn> i got ubuntu i have no idea if its 32 64
<IBeLeeB> anyone have a parted that works?
<dawn> pentium 4
<SaGe> Hi all, i have a question. I have previously installed ubuntu, but decided on a better way to partiton it. Because I am running a dual boot with XP, once I formatted the drive Ubuntu was on, grub stopped working. So i still have grub sitting on my first drive, but it doesnt work. If i install Ubuntu again, will there be any problems>?
<dawn> i think
<superfirelord42> its 32 bits....
<dawn> ya pentium 4
<IndyGunFreak> ivorybishop: yeah, i've been very lucky, updates have never caused me an issue, otehr than needing to recompile my wifi driver on my laptops(which i know is coming, so i save the files to do it)
<FAJALOU> SaGe: shouldn't have any, especially if it doesn't work, but format the drive w/ grub on it just to be sure.
<debCarlos> dawn: Your card is of TNT/TNT2 series or of RIVA PCI series ?
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: pentium 4 was x86 wasnt it?
<dawn> yes
<maco> dawn: what does the sticker for the CPU say on your laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> dawn: uname -a will tell you if you have 32 or 64bit
<maco> dawn: or desktop
<dawn> the driver version i need is 1.0-71xx
<FAJALOU>  i am using an nvidia card with compiz, and every time the screen goes to the administration password, and it gets dim, the dimmness doesn't go away until i move an open window around the screen, is there a way to fix this?
<lucas_> got it thanks maco
<dawn> its not a laptop
<SaGe> FAJALOU: The problem is, on that drive is XP, and I don't want to format it. I had grub write over the MBR. Though, i did repair the MBR, so grub should be gone... but its not.
<dawn> but on my desktop its says pentium 4
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: yes
<dawn> PENTIUM $
<dawn> 4
<superfirelord42> dawn: it definatly is 32 bit..
<IndyGunFreak> dawn: just run uname -a  in a terminal, that will tell you if you have 32 or 64bit.
<dawn> thats what i thought
<keri> maco, dpkg_i is not a comman
<IndyGunFreak> it should be 32bit...
<IndyGunFreak> but i saw someone manage to get 64bit installed on a pentium IV the other day
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  if you tell the new ubuntu install to use it's Grub, then it shouldn't matter what is on the other drives, GRUB will be run from the ubuntu partition
<superfirelord42> IndyGunFreak: how and why?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: how goes it?
<dawn> i686
<IndyGunFreak> superfirelord42: how is a mystery, why is becuse they were an r-tard.. :)
<IBeLeeB> Greetings All.......... trying to connect a 6tb scsi raid 5 tower, and am having obvious problems...... currently, parted doesn't work right...... anyone have any ideas?
<dawn> thats 32 bit i think
<IndyGunFreak> dawn: it is
<SaGe> FAJALOU: Doesnt grub have to be written over the MBR for it to work in this case?
<bastid_raZor> keri; that is true. dpkg -i on the other hand is a command.
<dawn> ok
<IndyGunFreak> i686/i386 is 32bit
<dawn> now i found the driver i need
<dawn> but do i download it off the internet and run it
<IndyGunFreak> there were some 64bit Pentium IV's though..
<gaile> good to all :D
<Owner_> its working i think got two to go
<superfirelord42> ok...
<gaile> day*
<IndyGunFreak> dawn: is hardware drivers not managing that device?
<dawn> nope
<IndyGunFreak> unusual.
<dawn> ya i know
<stewart_> how can i get my windows vista partition to mount on startup?
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  not sure about that, but I know that my grub works even with windows, and if Ubuntu does overwrite your MBR, then it is recoverable, and with a disk called Super Grub Disk, you can recover you MBR or also your GRUB menu
<dawn> should i uninstall the driver that i have download this driver off the internet and run that installer
<IndyGunFreak> SaGe: you can also recover grub from a Live CD, if you have one
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | SaGe
<ubottu> SaGe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jamus> dawn:  give me the full name of ur driver and ill try search stuff on it maybe it will help u
<SaGe> FAJALOU: Yea, i just use the XP cd to recover the MBR. What do I have to specify as far as where grub should be installed?
<dawn> ok
<dawn> you mean the name of my video card
<stewart_> how can i get my windows vista partition to auto- mount on startup?
<keri> maco, http://pastebin.com/m6e9c579f
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  unless you are installing /home /boot /etc /lib etc on different partitions, i think that it will auto-detect it.
<bambino> ANDRES
<suselin> !fstab | stewart_
<ubottu> stewart_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<stewart_> !Partitions
<Owner_> its not letting me do the rest
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SaGe> FAJALOU: I want / & /home on one drive, and /home/data as another drive, can I do that?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: what?
<Owner_> when i press enter it goes away
<stewart_> ubottu: thanks i will check it out
<ubottu> stewart_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Owner_> other wen great
<bastid_raZor> keri; dpkg -i the-name-of-thepackage-you-just-downloaded-goes-here
<superfirelord42> which files Owner_?
<unop> SaGe, simple make a new partition and mount /home/data on that
<stewart_> ubottu: no better than any other irc user i would suspect
<ubottu> stewart_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Owner_> let with drivers
<unop> simply*
<gaile> hey guys newbie, question :) I installed the oftc-ircd throught apt-get install, where can i find the example.conf or something like that?
<dawn> jamus:  heres the name of my video card nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  this website will help http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html that will tell you what driver i need and here is the place i found where to download the driver  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<FAJALOU> why would you want / & /home on the same drive?  just put /home on a different partition,
<Owner_> net and cd
<dawn> so shuld i uninstall the driver that i have and download this one
<superfirelord42> Owner_: cd?
<Owner_> got the boot and root
<SaGe> FAJALOU: well, i have a 320GB drive, and a 1000GB external. I want to keep basically everything on the external. But system files should go on the 320.
<Owner_> cd-drivers
<superfirelord42> Owner_: i dont know where you got the cd one..
<bastid_raZor> keri; okay, it is installed. look under applications>internet to see if it has it listed as an application to run. if not i can tell you how to add it
<Owner_> net-drivers
<keri> bastid_raZor, http://pastebin.com/m6e9c579f
<superfirelord42> you dont need cd-drivers
<restricted> HI.  Is it possible to do something like a symlink, but have the link be copy on write?
<Owner_> all img
<unop> FAJALOU, there could be quite a few reasons for choosing to do that - for one, it is easier to image a single partition rather than two
<Owner_> ok
<superfirelord42> Owner_: try the net one again with a diffrent floppy
<Owner_> it was part og the img files
<unop> SaGe, you can mount /home/data seperately if you want
<Owner_> sorry
<Owner_> ok
<MSChatfTW> # Appears as ANNA
<hml> i have a djvu file; how can I print it?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: no prob, its just a waste since you dont have a cd drive on that computer, hehe...
<keri> bastid_raZor,  where i go....... i went to applications
<dawn> debCarlos: IndyGunFreak superfirelord42  should i unisntall the driver that i have and install the one i found
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  i would listen to others more than me in this case, i know that i have /home on a different partition b/c it's easier for me.
<Owner_> ok ic
<bastid_raZor> keri; applications > internet  ... frostwire should be listed if not i can help you add it to the list.
<SaGe> unop, FAJALOU: Okay, so I should be good to just install Ubuntu :D. If i mount a drive to a certain part, nothing is done to the data on it right?
<IndyGunFreak> dawn: don't really know, i don't mess w/ installing graphics drivers that aren't managed by Hardware Drivers
<Owner_> will i be able to ad thi later if i wanted to
<debCarlos> dawn: Yes, if it doesn't work, why do you have to keep it ? :)
<SaGe> FAJALOU: What is stored in /home?
<superfirelord42> dawn: ill let them field that... drivers are not my thing...
<unop> SaGe, no
<superfirelord42> Owner_: if you have a cdrom drive you add later, it will work...
<X3> hi again is there a way to stop all the verbose on boot?
<dawn> ok ill try it
<keri> bastid_raZor,  i dont see internet
<superfirelord42> X3: yes... add quiet
<unop> SaGe, all the user settings are stored on /home
<superfirelord42> X3: and splash
<FAJALOU> SaGe: you will have to tell ubuntu to do a custom partition, and then direct ubuntu to use your hdd as /home, and then the other one as /  if you already have stuff on /home that is usable for a /home partition then don't tell it to format it.
<bastid_raZor> keri; are you using ubuntu 8.04?
<Jimboe> X3 turn your monitor off
<MSChatfTW> # Appears as SUSAN
<Owner_> good
<SaGe> unop: is it similar to 'my documents' on windows?
<unop> X3, add the 'quiet' keyword to the grub line
<keri> bastid_raZor,  not sure
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  not quite, it is all of your preferences etc.
<hatter> I dont have System -> Preferences -> Theme in my menus
<superfirelord42> Owner_: did it write?
<soto> How do I tell grub where my boot partition is so that update-grub updates the menu.lst with the right one?
<SaGe> FAJALOU: So what would be the point of having that on a seperate partiton or drive?
<hatter> should all ubuntus have this ?
<unop> SaGe, alsmost, but more like the %userprofile% folder on windows -- i.e.  c:\documents and settings\username\
<Owner_> no luck
<Fungusman> hey guys
<Owner_> i am biting my nails here
<Fungusman> I want to blacklist my onboard wifi card
<Fungusman> How do I do this ?
<FAJALOU> you could basically take your /home partition and put it on another linux computer and tell the other linux distro to use /home on that partition, and all your prefs will be there.
<bastid_raZor> keri click system> then do you have About Ubuntu in that drop down?
<jamus> dawn:  NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' driver       --------supports the TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets
<superfirelord42> Owner_: i know, its soo close... hehe... ok.. redownload the image, it may be corrupt...
<Fungusman> And does it will it really stop it from being used ?
<debCarlos> dawn: But make a backuo of your xorg.conf file , $ cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/
<SaGe> FAJALOU, unop: How much data would be stored there? Assuming basically any applications/documents etc. are stored elsewere?
<Fungusman> I don't want it on at all
<superfirelord42> Owner_: http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/dists/sarge/main/installer-i386/current//images/floppy/net-drivers.img
<Owner_> ok
<debCarlos> *backup
<HappyHater> Fungusman, disable it in your bios
<superfirelord42> Owner_: what is the exact error?
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  if you want to fully reinstall your os.  I have done a clean install of ubuntu before with /home on a different partition, and had all of my preferences still there.
<Fungusman> MY bios isn't that good
<SaGe> FAJALOU: as for how big the partition should be?
<keri> bastid_raZor,  no
<jamus> dawn:  u tryed that 1?
<bastid_raZor> keri in the terminal type lsb_release -a
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  depends how many people are going to be using the partition?
<Fungusman> how would I disable it in the bios ?
<unop> SaGe, errm, it depends -- evolution stores mail there, firefox its cache, other programs might save stuff too -- it could be quite big
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  sorry the computer
<SaGe> FAJALOU: Just 1 person, as I said nothing will be in there by my choice, so it should just be program preferences and application data that needs to be there
<ajitam> hi I can use my vnc only if I'm log in to my ubuntu. Is there a way I can login with terminal ?
<Owner_> hey this ma be a stupid Q but  what if I drag and drop it on the exe.
<SaGe> FAJALOU, unop: should a few gigs be fine or..?
<keri> bastid_raZor,  8.04
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  mine is 33gb, and i only use about 7% of it,
<unop> SaGe, yea, i would say 5 is probably enough, 10 quite generous
<FAJALOU> i would say prolly about 20 gb should be fine,
<superfirelord42> Owner_: i have no idea
<bastid_raZor> keri; what do you have listed under applications?
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  i like a big drive for stuff, as you can see ;)
<SaGe> unop, FAJALOU: lol, and what about a swap partiton?
<Owner_> hehe just a tought
<lildonkey> como redimencionar mi disco duro sin perder el sistema opertativo en este caso ubuntu
<unop> SaGe, same amount as your RAM
<FAJALOU> SaGe:  how much RAM?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: what is the error you keep getting with that image?
<lildonkey> lo que pasa que por error instale ubuntu en solo 6gb
<SaGe> FAJALOU, unop: I was told it was supposed to be 2x the amount of ram, I have 3GB ddr2 (667mhz)
<unop> SaGe, or twice if you might be upgrading the amount of RAM you have
<lucas__> people, whos having troubles with adobe flash player and firefox??
<FAJALOU> !spanish | lildonkey
<ubottu> lildonkey: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SaGe> unop: nope won't be upgrading for a while
<lildonkey> y me disco es de 100 gb no quiero desperdiar espacio
<unop> SaGe, it's quite unlikely that you will use 3GB of swap -- although, it helps when you are hibernating
<FAJALOU> lol SaGe then 3 or four gb
<FAJALOU> if you have 3gb then you should be fine if you don't hibernate,
<SaGe> unop: a feature I never use, though I do play games.
<epcom> ola, I AM BRAZILIAN
<Owner_> the windows vinshes so i do not get a chanece to go tothe next step which is putting in my floppy
<unop> SaGe, 3GB is fine then
<FAJALOU> 2x RAM is only for computers w/ like 1gb of RAM aka me :D
<epcom> MY NAME NARAH
<dawn> jamus:  superfirelord42 debCarlos ok i got the driver i cant figure out how to install it heres the website that tell you how  if you have any ideas on how to install tell me http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.06.html
<unop> SaGe, you could get away with half-that -- but since you have enough space ...
<debCarlos> lildonkey: Hola :) ya se te dijo que fueras a #ubuntu-es para soporte. Aqui solo te diremos que vayas para alla. Este canal es solo de ingles :)
<SaGe> unop, FAJALOU: Awesome, so I will try that out, hopefully everything goes well :)
<epcom> I AM BRAZILIAN
<FAJALOU> feel free to come back if you need help SaGe
<unop> SaGe, yea, fingers-crossed :) see you on the other side
<hml> are there any command lines tools for converting patges x-y of a djvu files to a ps?
<jamus> lildonkey:  gparted live cd puede hacer eso
<restricted> I'm looking for information on a way to make something like a symlink but that does copy on write instead and becomes a normal file after that.  Any ideas / other place I should be looking?
<SaGe> FAJALOU, unop: Thanks for the help again, I will be on once I get Ubuntu goin' :D
<keri> bastid_raZor,  http://pastebin.com/m1d852c63
<lildonkey> no pierdo nada jamus
<epcom> NINGUEM FALA MINHA LINGUA
<superfirelord42> !br | epcom
<ubottu> epcom: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<epcom> OK
<unop> restricted, explain the "copy on write" part - what does that do exactly?
<dawn> jamus:  superfirelord42 debCarlos ok i got the driver i cant figure out how to install it heres the website that tell you how  if you have any ideas on how to install tell me http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.06.html
<hml> given a 800 page ps. how can i split it ito 80 10 page ps?
<bastid_raZor> keri; ah, you are using xfce not Gnome.
<lildonkey> jamus no pierda nada de mi configuraracion
<jamus> lildonkey:  vot hablar en ingles para ke todos entiendan bien?
<ajitam> hi I can use my vnc only if I'm log in to my ubuntu. Is there a way I can login with terminal ?
<ajitam> over ssh
<lildonkey> ok
<superfirelord42> ajitam: you meen log in at the login screen?
<unop> !english | jamus
<debCarlos> dawn: First download it and then run the terminal. Go to  the folder where you have it and then run $ sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run
<ubottu> jamus: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<superfirelord42> Owner_: ?
<keri> bastid_raZor, ok does that mean not going for work now
<dawn> deb why go to the folder
<lildonkey> i wanna know if i will lose my config
<Owner_> or should i restat the pc
<ajitam> superfirelord42: yeah - I think I have to start X to use vnc
<jamus> lildonkey:  right u can resize a partition in gparted without losing data in theory (idid it today)
<lildonkey> ok
<dawn> debCarlos:  why go to the folder im confused
<superfirelord42> ajitam: there is ways to do it... i dont remember... im sure someone will....
<debCarlos> dawn: Download it to your home folder, then run a terminal and tyoe $ sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run    :)
<thebinz> gah nvidia drivers are killing me!
<superfirelord42> Owner, you do not need to restart
<dawn> k
<superfirelord42> Owner_: what is the error you keep getting
<debCarlos> dawn: Do that, it's easier :)
<lildonkey> it was hard to find video driver and i will cry if a lose it
<bastid_raZor> keri; it does not mean that. right click applications  .. do you have the option to  edit menus ?
<keri> bastid_raZor, yes
<dawn> $ sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run i typed that in and it said bash: $: command not found
<dawn> debCarlos: $ sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run i typed that in and it said bash: $: command not found
<superfirelord42> Owner_: what is the error you keep getting?
<Owner_> hey the other files are working fine
<cpk1> dawn: dont type the $
<dawn> debCarlos:  do i have the $ in that too
<lildonkey> ati radeom 200m
<superfirelord42> Owner_: but what error do you get with the net file?
<dawn> debCarlos: ok
<Owner_> boot and root .img work in rarwrite fine
<cpk1> dawn: type everything in quotes here "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run"
<askand>  Has the problem with firefox crashing when using libflashsupport been fixed?
<jamus> lildonkey:   get gparted live cd and boot with it make no big changes  ( cutting down size is very time consuming ) make 10gb ext3 part. for linux and 2gb swap part. and it should work fine
<dawn> its working
<dawn> it broght me to a gui
<superfirelord42> Owner_: but what does it say when you use net?
<Owner_> but the other two will not stay open long enough for mr to finish
<dawn> error nividia installer must be run as root
<Owner_> get vanishes
<bastid_raZor> keri; okay we want edit them .. once you get the next dialog box up which will have two columns left side Menus right side Items..
<dawn> debCarlos:  error nividia installer must be run as root
<superfirelord42> Owner_: you mean the app exits?
<superfirelord42> hmmm
<dawn> now what
<cpk1> dawn: do this "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run"
<Owner_> yes
<Owner_> exits
<debCarlos> dawn: Run it with $ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run
<dawn> debCarlos:    ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<dawn>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<dawn>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<dawn>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<angryjew> i'm so angry
<FloodBot1> dawn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<superfirelord42> Owner_: try another floppy disk, on the off chance 2 have issues...
<cpk1> dawn: also I might be wrong but you are going to have to quit X
<cpk1> yup
<Owner_> the other once move on to ask that you load a floppy in A:
<bastid_raZor> keri; left click accessiores in the right column under items you'll have a list of thing in accessories .. now click New Item
<dawn> whats x sever
<lildonkey> i wanna just 98 ext3 and 2 swap what u think?
<superfirelord42> Owner_: ok... one sec
<dawn> i need to close it first
<Owner_> ok
<angryjew> what's the best text-based browser for surfing the web
<dawn> debCarlos:  i need to close x server what is that
<SebNaitsabes> Lynx is good
<lucas__> firefox closes when im watching video from youtube!! whats goin on???
<cpk1> dawn: when you quit X you are not going to have a graphical interface, so be prepared to do the next couple steps on your own
<dawn> debCarlos:  i need to past something to you whats the pastbin website
<superfirelord42> angryjew: w3m and lynx are common, i prefer w3m, but thats just me...
<debCarlos> !pastebin | dawn
<ubottu> dawn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dawn> o great
<angryjew> cool i'll check them out
<keri> bastid_raZor,  it has settigs then under that it has setting manager xfce-setting-show  there is not 2 column
<dawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27873/
<dawn> debCarlos:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27873/
<debCarlos> dawn: i'm checking it :)
<superfirelord42> Owner_: http://www.chrysocome.net/downloads/dd-0.5.zip
<dawn> so how do i quit x server and how do i run terminal after i quit x server
<superfirelord42> Owner_: download that... unzip in the same dir...
<bastid_raZor> keri; then i can not help you further i don't know anything about xfce . sorry . someone around here knows about xfce..
<jamus> lildonkey:  i suggest u make a third one with rest of space for u to restore if crashed (for exmple mine looks like this )....
<usersam> how can you find out what package(s)  kde4-config is in??
<anteaya> what is the command again to get my own kernel information?
<dawn> so how do i quit x server and how do i run terminal after i quit x server
<dawn> debCarlos: so how do i quit x server and how do i run terminal after i quit x server
<superfirelord42> Owner_: there is a chance it will work better...
<cpk1> dawn: I would say the easiest way would be to switch to another terminal by pressing ctrl and alt and f2 and the same time and then stopping X by doing "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" then run the nvidia installer then do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<debCarlos> dawn: wait
<lucas__> firefox closes when im watching video from youtube!! whats goin on???
<usersam> anteaya, uname -r
<unop> usersam, dpkg -S kde4-config
<usersam> thx
<anteaya> usersam, thanks  :)
<unop> usersam, or better.   dpkg -S $(which kde4-config)
<keri> ty for your help
<dawn> will everything close down
<cpk1> dawn: after that you might need to press ctrl and alt and f7 at the same time to switch to the terminal X uses
<debCarlos> dawn: You have to go console, do CTRL+ALT+F1 . That switches you to console, then log on in there.
<cpk1> dawn: yes
<bastid_raZor> keri there is a #xfce channel that will be of more use
<dawn> will everything close down
<lildonkey> ok you right
<keri> does anyone here know about xfce?
<Owner_> got u I am on it
<dawn> what
<dawn> vonsole
<SebNaitsabes> keri:  I have used xubuntu a bit bfore
<dawn> debCarlos:  you just confused me
<cpk1> dawn: you might want to write the commands down btw
<Housefly7k> Hi, I am sharing folders on my computer, where can i manage which folders are being shared and whether they need a user/password to access
<dawn> im going to lol
<superfirelord42> Owner_: you are going to hate this, do you know anything about the windows command line?
<dawn> let me get paper
<debCarlos> dawn: Console, i mean, without graphics, just like in old times
<keri> oh k ty
<dawn> so put the instrutions you all said into a paragraph plz
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<Innopeor> Hi, how can i download/install "world clock applet" (like that in hardy) for gutsy?
<Owner_> uh
<Housefly7k> What file contains the info on all shared folders?
<jamus> lildonkey:  50  gb ntfs windows -- 10 gb reiserf linux (mnt -/-) 2 gb swap for linux and  rest of space ntfs (mnt -/dos-)
<superfirelord42> Owner_: do you know enough windows command line to navigate to your current directory on it?
<dawn> can one of you write all the codes and insturtions out for me plz
<debCarlos> dawn: Just wait a second, im triying something....
<dawn> ok
<Owner_> oh you mean use the run cmd
<superfirelord42> Owner_: yeah...
<jamus> lildonkey:  this way i can share  i got all the good stuff there if it falls i cry like a little girl the rest of space partition between windows and linus
<cesar_bo> Hello, how can I get the .deb file from an installed app on my PC.
<Owner_> i will say 65%
<cassie> hello everyone, I have an IDE hard drive that I've got hooked up via USB that I'm trying to get the data off but it's not being autodiscovered, what can I do?
<dawn> will my terminals close when i do this
<superfirelord42> Owner_: do you think you can get to your current directory with it?
<debCarlos> yep dawn
<Owner_> ok one sec
<jamus> lildonkey:  this way i can share  ithe rest of space partition between windows and linux if... *****
<cpk1> dawn: go to terminal 2 by pressing ctrl and alt and f2 at the same time and then log in (when you type your password it wont show anything) then stop the X server with "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" and then do "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run" then when that is done do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" after that it should send you to your gnome login, if not try pressing ctrl and alt and f7 at the same time to go to the gnome login
<dawn> how do i start the terminals back up
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: dpkg -i package name i belive
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: hold on...
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: i think ubuntu prefers using a diffrent command though...
<lildonkey> ok i going to do it
<cpk1> dawn: if you still cant get to the gnome login, you might need to do some tweaking, which is where the fun part comes in, I hope you have a livecd if that happens =P
<jamus> listen
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: dpkg -i packagename for package install right? or does ubuntu prefer something else...
<cesar_bo> ﻿superfirelord42: dpkg -i would install a deb file, I want to get the .deb file from an installed app
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: Yep
<cesar_bo> ﻿superfirelord42: as backwards, from installed to .deb :D
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: it is dpkg -i
<Owner_> what should i open while i am there
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: then i misread, sorry...
<superfirelord42> ty debCarlos
<debCarlos> dawn: Wait, i made an error. Just close your session and then switch to console with CTRL+ALT+F1 , then, log on and run $ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run
<Vock> Hey guys, just new to linux, and actually don't know how to run any programs that don't show up in the applications menu. (I just installed gXiso)
<cassie> hello everyone, I have an IDE hard drive that I've got hooked up via USB that I'm trying to get the data off but it's not being autodiscovered, what can I do?
<jamus> lildonkey:  what i just sayd is complete format im not sure its what u need atm try first to increase linux partiton to 10 gb and 2swap with out format
<cpk1> debCarlos: logging out still wont stop the X server...
<Ahadiel> !ntfs | cassie
<ubottu> cassie: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: i just came across an app that does that... im trying to remember what it was..
<jamus> lildonkey:  this way u keep all ur goodstuff
<debCarlos> cpk1: Sorry, i have no clues about how to do it.... can you tell him how to stop it ?
<cassie> it's not NTFS, it's ext3, it's the linux drive from my old computer
<cesar_bo> ﻿superfirelord42: :O please rememeber, I am with this since morning
<cpk1> debCarlos: I just did, hopefully he is writing it all down
<lildonkey> thank men
<Ahadiel> cassie, Ah okay. ummm, you can try mounting it manually.
<lildonkey> thank a lot
<cassie> how do I do that?
<jamus> lildonkey:  cheale
<lildonkey> jajajja
<rooster> I am having an issue with my Ubuntu 7.10 system and was hoping someone can help...
<lildonkey> de donde eres
<lildonkey> jamus
<debCarlos> cpk1: mmm, can you say me how to do it? :)
<docjay> could someone give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<Ahadiel> cassie, sudo fdisk -l, find the /dev/blah of the drive/partition, then sudo mount /dev/blah /path/to/mount/point
<jamus> lildonkey:  ya man
<rooster> basically the system was fine yesterday...today (while machine was turned off) I pulled out a wireless usb adapter, and it caused mayhem when I tried to boot the system
<Owner_> ok dd is ready but how do i use it
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: it was something file, i keep thinking apt-file, but i dont htink so
<cpk1> debCarlos: I'm sure there are other ways but I do it by stopping either gdm or kdm -- "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<dawn> debCarlos:  i made a mistake and clicked ctl alt f2 just to see what it would do and the ctl alt deleate and it turned of my computer give me the instrutions agian lmao
<rooster> it begins to boot, then shuts itself down after a slew of error messages relating to wlan
<superfirelord42> Owner... enter dd if=nameofthe.img of=\\.\a: bs=1440k
<lildonkey> jamus whare you from?
<rooster> tried replacing adapter, did not help
<superfirelord42> from the commmand line
<superfirelord42> in the dir...
<Owner_> i put it in the same folder as rarwrite and my img files
<rooster> I can get into recovery but am clueless as to how to fix the problem
<cpk1> dawn: go to terminal 2 by pressing ctrl and alt and f2 at the same time and then log in (when you type your password it wont show anything) then stop the X server with "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" and then do "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run" then when that is done do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" after that it should send you to your gnome login, if not try pressing ctrl and alt and f7 at the same time to go to the gnome login
<dawn> k thz
<cpk1> dawn: you might want to write that down
<cassie> Ahadiel, sudo fdisk -l is only listing the two hard drives that are in my computer
<debCarlos> cpk1: Ok, thanks :)
<AlexJP> hey
<jamus> lildonkey:  i  lived in south america for some years so i now lil spanish but we gonna get kicked for casual chats man  (here is suppport only ) :P
<Ahadiel> cassie, anything about it in dmesg?
<docjay> could someone please give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<AlexJP> can anyone tell me how to set up wpa2 (AES) for a wifi connection in xubuntu?
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: it is, apt-file
<dawn> i am
<Vock> Hey guys, just new to linux, and actually don't know how to run any programs that don't show up in the applications menu. (I just installed gXiso 1.5)
<superfirelord42> cesar_bo: i dont know how to use it, but that is it...
<Storrgie> anyone using vmware workstation and able to get bridged networking to work?
<cpk1> dawn: you DO have a livecd too right?
<lildonkey> ok
<lildonkey> soryy man
<superfirelord42> Owner_: any luck?
<jamus> lildonkey:  good luck and keep up the good work
<lildonkey> ok
<lildonkey> thank
<MXIIA> how many tests are there in the memory test?
<superfirelord42> lildonkey and jamus you can probably chat on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<cassie> Ahadiel: it has this repeated several times at the end: [  534.263182] usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15
<cassie> [  539.280141] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<cassie> [  544.395878] usb 2-6: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<docjay> could someone please give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?
<henri> How do I give 777 permissions to all files in a directory? I can only give these rights to the directory but not the files within.
<superfirelord42> Owner_ Owner__ any luck?
<Ahadiel> cassie, hrm, I'm not sure what error -110 means, but that can't be good =/
<superfirelord42> ?
<SeveredCross> henri: chmod -R 777 directory
<cassie> this computer died from a lightning strike
<superfirelord42> Owner* my connection triped, i may have missed any messages...
<cassie> but I was able to read the other hard drive from that computer
<cassie> maybe this one wasn't so luck :/
<cassie> *lucky
<Ahadiel> cassie, Yeah, it's starting to look that way. I'll try and see what error 110 actually is though.
<Owner__> it repeated the same thing beneath
<MXIIA> How many tests are in the memory test, and is it the same for xubuntu?
<dawn> cpk1:  ya got live cd why and what is the code to run the driver that i downloaded
<docjay> could someone please give me hand installing a driver in ubuntu for LIRC?  PLEASE!?
<dawn> debCarlos:  whats the code for the driver i downloaded
<superfirelord42> Owner__ what did it say?
<cpk1> dawn: everything I gave you in that paragraph will take you from start to finish
<__yy> docjay: "help me do XXX" isn't likely to get a response, try asking a specific question.
<Owner__> noghting else happened
<Owner__>  dd if=nameofthe.img of=\\.\a: bs=1440k
<henri> henri
<cpk1> dawn: the livecd is for if you cant get a graphical interface up and running pop the livecd in and come back in here for help
<debCarlos> dawn: Code? You mean $ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run
<henri> thanks for solving my problem :)
<docjay> k, thanks
<superfirelord42> Owner__ it didnt make a sound or anything?
<debCarlos> * ?
<dawn> ya i found it thz anyways ok 1 sec
<Owner__> i put net-drivers.img
<Owner__> no
<Owner__> sound
<WalloO> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i mean sound as in a floppy drive sound...
<Owner__> no
 * cpk1 prays for dawn
<Owner__> can i check it
<Owner__> like open to see
<q_a_z_steve> ﻿hey. Does OOo have anything to help me form MLA citations???
<Owner__> or no
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yeah, go ahead...
<dawn> lol
<_xyz> I'm trying to install SB X-Fi Linux 32/64-bit Beta Driver but the installation fails. i got the build-essential package though.
<superfirelord42> it shouldnt work though...
<_xyz> anything else i'm missing?
<Owner__> ok then here goes
<dawn> ok im GONA DO IT BRB 2-10 min dipends how well its goes lol
<dawn> CHEER FOR ME
<debCarlos> dawn: Good luck :D
<dawn> ok here goes nothing
<cpk1> debCarlos: why does dawn need to use the driver from nvidia anyways? whats wrong with whats in the repos
<Hamled> directories should be set to +x in order of them to be useable right?
<Owner__> let try it again
<Owner__>  nothing on it
<cpk1> Hamled: files need to be set to +x in order for them to be run
<Hamled> well yeah
<debCarlos> cpk1: Seems like he doesn't get speciall effects from compiz, so he wants to try with others ^^
<superfirelord42> Owner__: try the rawrite again
<Hamled> but why do directories always have +x set for user/group/anyone by default?
<cassie> I just tried connecting the hard drive to another computer (also running linux) and it's not automounting it either
<cassie> the hard drive is spinning, though
<superfirelord42> Owner__: on hte bright side, i have always found the floppies are generally the worst part.... everything is uphill from this...
<Owner__> ok
<Owner__> i only got three days for this
<MXIIA> How many tests are there in the Memory test?
<Owner__> dont worry
<CarlFK> ﻿what is the command to get cpu temp?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: hehe... ok...
<Ahadiel> !sensors | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Owner__> hehe i am getting ubuntu one way or the other
<Owner__> i think i heard it this time
<Owner__> wait
<Owner__> let me check
<Owner__> neg
<cassie> just plugged in another hard drive (that is known to work) and it came up right away
<dawn> debCarlos:  something went rong i got to it whent to run program could not open i might of typer the code rong i dont know what happod
<Owner__> going back to rar
<cpk1> dawn: what did it say?
<usersam> does anyone know how to make a workaround (symlink?) for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/135595
<debCarlos> dawn: What error does it gives to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135595 in cmake "Change /usr/share/cmake-2.4/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake to match kde4 packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rooster> I am having problems booting up normally and have booted using a live CD...I am having problems with wireless usb adapter config and I believe that is causing my prob
<dawn> debCarlos:  could not open
<Owner__> same no luck
<rooster> anyone have any experience dealing with this?
<histo> Does the installation of kubuntu-desktop still mess up the menus?
<debCarlos> dawn: That's it?
<xserverx> how can I make ftp relation to any folder in my server with user and password
<histo> Or are they kept seperate now?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: did you say you have a small os already on that computer?
<dawn> debCarlos: ill do it agian brb
<hanzpasco> paste bin
<cpk1> dawn: whats the full file name of the nvidia driver you got and what directory is it in?
<Owner__> yeah
<Owner__> menuet
<dawn> in my home directory
<Owner__> crazy stuff
<superfirelord42> Owner__: is it running?
<Owner__> yeah
<Fernema> yes..
<superfirelord42> its command line right?
<dawn> and tis sh sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run
<superfirelord42> Owner what happens when you type in dd --version on your laptop?
<dawn> ok brb
<Fernema> ehm...can you help me i have a problem with headphonmes on my  laptop
<cpk1> dawn: no
<Owner__> u think it can help
<dawn> we are doing something rong
<cpk1> dawn: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run
<dawn> it wont let me open it
<superfirelord42> Owner__: maybe... that way we use the dd tool... it is less picky..
<dawn> oh
<dawn> ok
<dawn> thats why it didnt work
<dawn> OK WISH ME LUCK BRB
<Owner__> dont really ko much about the inner working of that either
<Owner__> its written in assembly they say
<superfirelord42> Owner__: one sec...
<swansk> grrr My Ubuntu refuses to view a 17mb jpg.
<Owner__> i was going to put ubuntu on that
<Owner__> ok
<tin> hello
 * herrmess found out what was writing to his HD all the time -- gdesklets log (!)
<tin> I love ubutu
<superfirelord42> Owner__: wow, all in assembly, thats pretty cool... does it give you a command line?
<klekkus> hei people, i got some problems geting my ATI 9600SE properly. can somebody help me with installing the correct drivers?
<meg1> Question: when installing Hardy as dual-boot with XP, what is the simplest way to make sure that Ubuntu mounts and recognizes XP's NTFS partition?
<Fernema> how can i use headphones on my toshiba laptop
<Owner__> yeah
<tin> what drivers
<Owner__> fits one one floppy
<superfirelord42> Owner__: what happens when you type zip in the command line and press enter?
<cpk1> meg1: it doesnt do it automagically?
<tin> drivers are fun
<herrmess> meg1: If you already have XP installed, it should automatically do it.
<meg1> it might, I want to make sure it will ^_~
<tin> lol
<Owner__> in dd
<Owner__> ?
<meg1> should I use guided or manual partitioning? I want to make a separate /home
<superfirelord42> Owner__: no, on menuet
<meg1> *separate /home partition
<tin> mount the drive first
<cpk1> meg1: although it might only mount it RO
<cassie> meg, I think you'd have to use manual for that
<jamus> meg1:  manual
<superfirelord42> meg1: edit /etc/fstab if i recall
<meg1> manual it is, then.
<Owner__> really dont know
<superfirelord42> meg1: i dont remember what you would put in it...
<tin> silence of dogood says mount
<q_a_z_steve> Owner__: hey.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: hold on, you said you have plenty of floppies right?
<MXIIA> How many tests are there in the Memory test???
<meg1> should I tell the partitioner to give it a mount point? The default mount point would be /windows ...
<jamus> meg1:  listen man
<tin> cool
<superfirelord42> MXIIA: if you let it go long enough, it will repeat endlessly...
<Owner__> dd just repeats anything i type
<Fernema> how can  i use headphones on a toshiba laptop
<superfirelord42> on what?
<superfirelord42> on windows or menuet
<klekkus> meg1: remember the extended partison when you do the partisoning
<tin> plug them in
<superfirelord42> its supposed to, ctrl-d to exit...
<MXIIA> yes... I know, but it shows Test #X also
<Owner__> let me start menuet
<tin> I am realy helping out now
<Fernema> ubuntu..
<F-u-z-z-Y> I haven't used ubuntu for a while now, How do I bring up the Force Quit for a Program that is misbehaving? Thanks
<rooster> Hello all, I have a problem I am stumped with but don't know quite where to begin...any help appreciated
<cassie> fuzzy, xkill
<klekkus> F-u-z-z-Y: killall "program"
<debCarlos> Hi :) I was rebooting. dawn, does it works now ?
<wbadger> hello, does anyone else get a corrupted archive error for package linux-libc-dev?
<rooster> basically the system worked fine yesterday, connected to net through a wireless usb adapater...worked fine
<meg1> fuzzy, you can also lookup its PID and kill it by PID.
<jamus> meg1:   if u have big hd and have windows on it u can put third ntfs  part.  between them as shared part u have to mount it as / dos in linux and they will appear in both
<Owner__> its loading
<rooster> today, I pulled out the adapter with the system powered off and it cauased mayhem...I can boot to cl but not to GUI
<klekkus> F-u-z-z-Y: * kill "program"
<Johnny> is there a way i can get a frostwire theme to work for amarok?
<rooster> tried replacing and rebooting, made no difference
<q_a_z_steve> meg1: really fast, you can see me, right? No one is even acknowledging me.
<F-u-z-z-Y> Thank you, cassie, megl andklekkus
<F-u-z-z-Y> **Thank you, cassie, megl and klekkus
<Owner__> http://www.menuetos.net/
<xserverx> how can I create an ftp account on my server ???
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i just looked at that, it didnt help me... hehe...
<debCarlos> dawn: I mean, did you tried something else? Did it work?
<Owner__> ok
<goldenpockets> (join @nethack
<jamus> meg1:   iu can do that with gparted live cd
<Barnabas> xservers look at an ftp serv
<dawn> debCarlos:  ok i got in and it said no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel so i few steps later i got this error not apear to have libc header files installed
<Johnny> i cant get amarok to use any of the themse i've installed
<Johnny> can anyone help
<Barnabas> proftpd is my favorite
<meg1> ﻿q_a_z_steve: yes, I can see you.
<Owner__> well its up
<debCarlos> dawn: oh, ok :)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you dont have any zipping unziping software by any chance, such as 7zip and stuff..
<superfirelord42> do you?
<q_a_z_steve> k, well at least I have that.
<tin> neat os
<meg1> which would be better *nix practice: mounting windows as /windows, /media/windows, or something else?
<Owner__> nop
<unop> meg1, /media/windows
<unop> meg1, that's the ubuntu norm
<Owner__> can i get one for freeonline
<meg1> unop: that's what I figured, that's what Gutsy did
<Fernema> how can i enable the touchpad of a toshiba...
<dawn> debCarlos:  thers more instrustions to install it im gona read it ok
<tin> whats the best small os
<tin> ?
<tin> dsl?
<meg1> tin: try PuppyLinux
<superfirelord42> Owner__: basicly, if you can get a tool that can do gzip... i have a tool to unzip it and then allow you to make the floppy...
<unop> !best | tin
<ubottu> tin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<debCarlos> ok :)
<meg1> well, the partitioner is running, if I drop unexpectedly something went wrong =D
<superfirelord42> tin: personally, i prefer feather
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wbadger> does anyone get a corrupted archive error for package linux-libc-dev?
<henri> I have a directory full of other directories and files. How do I give permissions 744 to all directories and permissions 644 to files within the directories?
<superfirelord42> tin: but if you stay online, you may see us use hal91.... Owner__ download this please in the same folder as everything else... http://chris.silmor.de/hal91/hal91.img
<banisterfiend> hey guys, help! synaptic has stopped working! when i click the 'package manager' icon on my apps menu...it looks like it's loading for about 3 seconds, the screen flashes up the synaptic screen, then it closes again almost straight away....!! wht's going on?
<unop> wbadger, where are you seeing this error
<Barnabas> find . -type d|f | xargs chmod <pattern>
<wbadger> unop, when updating packages (eitehr sudo apt-get upgrade or using "Update Manager" - I'm on Xubuntu)
<unop> henri, find /path/to/dir -type d -exec chmod 744 {} \;   # for directories
<davidgordon> just installed wubi on laptop...no sound
<unop> henri, find /path/to/dir -type f -exec chmo6 744 {} \;   # for files
<unop> err, make that 644
<_xyz> is there any DEFAULT key combination to launch terminal (the gui-version, not alt-f2)?
<davidgordon> ubuntu recognizes my sound card driver
<superfirelord42> Owner__: have you gotten a zipping program?
<davidgordon> any help?
<Owner__> done
<cpk1> dawn: it work?
<Owner__> recmmend one plz
<tin> is there adistro just for acer 4720z
<Owner__> lik to keep it simple
<histo> Owner__: unzip
<tin> in assem﻿
<rooster> I am receiving numerous Network Manager warning messages during bootup and then the system shuts itself down
<superfirelord42> Owner__: 7zip is pretty good... if you dont want to have to install it, get the one from portableapps.com
<Owner__> ok
<rooster> not sure why, but think it is related to a wireless usb adapter
<superfirelord42> histo: that wont work
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: Did owner completed the installation ?
<davidgordon> anyone?  I am new to linux
<tin> I am too
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: having trouble with an image.... it wont get on the floppy
<cpk1> meg1: better ubuntu practice would probably be mounting it in /media
<histo> superfirelord42: didn't see what he was trying to do thought he wanted to extract something
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, oh... ok :)
<superfirelord42> histo: no, he wants to gzip on a windows so we can move a file on a floppy to a machine running minimal linux
<meg1> cpk1: thanks, that's what I'm attempting to do. (the partitioner is running rather slowly, however)
<histo> davidgordon: help with what you just said ubuntu recognizes your sound card. Congrats
<onisciente> Does anyone know how can i set a resolution screen as default? Everytime i restart gnome i lose the config i set.
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: do you know of any problem with rawrite2 and some .img files?
<histo> superfirelord42: okay sounds like a waste.
<Owner__> ok on it
<showfire> tx2600
<superfirelord42> histo: he wants to get ubuntu installed...
<davidgordon> histo: I dont understand why I got no sound though?
<superfirelord42> histo: only way he can is with floppies at the molment
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, nop... i don't
<histo> Owner__: does this computer have internet connection?
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: i hate it when image files doesnt work right...
<tin> I will give him a comput4er
<histo> superfirelord42: he could just use a mini iso
<wbadger> how can I tell apt-get to redownload a package file (I got a corrupt one)
<wbadger> ?
<superfirelord42> histo: it does, it has no cd drive
<dawn> cpk1:  debCarlos ok some reson its not working becaus ei got the wrong kernal but there is a last resort in the instrustions here they are Q: nvidia-installer does not work on my computer.  How can I install the
<dawn>    driver contained within the .run file?
<dawn> A: To install the NVIDIA driver contained within the .run file without
<dawn>    using nvidia-installer, you can use the included Makefile:
<dawn>        sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run --extract-only
<FloodBot1> dawn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dawn>        cd NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1
<histo> superfirelord42: there are tons of ways to install
<histo> !install > Owner__
<ubottu> Owner__, please see my private message
<Owner__> one i am talking to you on
<superfirelord42> histo: mainly etherboot or floppy for him..
<onisciente> Does anyone know how can i set a resolution screen as default? Everytime i restart gnome i lose the config i set.
<dawn> how do i get to pastbin
<histo> davidgordon: what are you trying to do to make sound?
<histo> davidgordon: make sure the volume is not muted.
<showfire> how do i get rid of a "input not supported" box on an acer lcd monitor for a desktop running ubuntu 8.04 with an ATI graphics card
<unop> wbadger, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install package_name
<debCarlos> !pastebin | dawn
<Owner__> how
<ubottu> dawn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<meg1> well, I'm going to quit pidgin to see if it will free up memory to allow the partitioner to run
<meg1> thanks for the help, all
<Johnny> can someone help me with amarok i cant set any of the themes
<stdt> koessler?
<davidgordon> histo: playing youtube vids mainly
<cpk1> dawn: why wouldnt the installer work?
<davidgordon> histo: volume is not muted
<tin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27727/
<dawn> cpk1:  debCarlos this is why http://paste.ubuntu.com/27882/
<superfirelord42> stdt: ?
<histo> davidgordon: what type of sound card?
<wbadger> unop, thank you very much, clean fixed my problem :)
<stdt> superfire: koessler?
<histo> uggh installing kde4 doen't know if this is a great idea or not.
<tin> i like gnome lol
<davidgordon> histo: checking name
<anteaya> when I run top, I have a zombie, do I need to know what is zombie'd or can I just stop it?  And how do I do that?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: how goes?
<debCarlos> dawn: it seems like you have some error. They tell you to extract the driver, then switch to the driver directory with $ cd NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1 and then installing it with $ make install
<davidgordon> histo: intel hda intel alc883 analog
<Owner__> ok ready in a few
<histo> how do you go back with w3m?
<Owner__> got 7zip nasty but will use it for then take it off
<cpk1> dawn: I think you just need your kernel headers
<_xyz> help: I reinstalled gnome-panel and now the trash applet is broken. how can i fix it?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ok, put the file into a gzip file...
<debCarlos> cpk1: Good point, dawn: i think he's right :)
<dawn> how do you get them
<superfirelord42> Owner__: then put that on a formatted floppy...
<dawn> what are kernal headers
<showfire> running ubuntu 8.04 with an ati graphics card and an acer LCD monitor i have an imput not supported box on this profile but not on the others any suggestions on how to fix it
<unop> dawn, source code to help you develop applications based on linux kernels
<dawn> debCarlos:  cpk1 ok now what
<Owner__> the file/
<Owner__> ?
<mavsman4457> Is there any way to lock the touchpad while you're typing so it won't accidentally switch your position while typing?
<dawn> how do you run something as root
<superfirelord42> !headers | dawn
<ubottu> dawn: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Owner__> img file
<debCarlos> dawn: You got the headers?
<davidgordon> histo: any suggestions?
<Owner__> all
<cpk1> dawn: "sudo aptitude install install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<Xqtftqx> Can somebody help me with getting my wireless connection higher then 1 mbps in ubuntu? other computers get 11 at this location
<mavsman4457> dawn: type sudo first
<bundagan> i've just added a second hard drive, and i want it to always mount, how do i update my /etc/fstab?
<unop> cpk1, install isn't a package name :)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: only gzip the one net-drivers.img
<dawn> whats this $(uname -r)
<Xqtftqx> Can anybody help?
<superfirelord42> dawn: it calls a linux command to get your kernel version...
<unop> !info install
<ubottu> Package install does not exist in hardy
<mavsman4457> Xqtftqx: don't ask that please, what do you need?
<Xqtftqx> 21:03	Xqtftqx	Can somebody help me with getting my wireless connection higher then 1 mbps in ubuntu? other computers get 11 at this location
<ahmadnf> helo
<Xqtftqx> I already asked...
<dawn> its downloading after that do i try it agian
<tin> use the rite driver
<Owner__> ok
<dawn> cpk1:  debCarlos after it install do i try to install the driver after
<superfirelord42> Owner__: the idea is currently the file is 1.4 MB, we want it to fit in a floppy to move it..
<debCarlos> dawn: ok :)
<mavsman4457> Xqtftqx: so either wait patiently for an answer or ask again after a certain period of time, and sorry I can't help
<cpk1> dawn: yes try to do it again now
<dawn> ok
<superfirelord42> on another floppy, please rawrite http://chris.silmor.de/hal91/hal91.img to a floppy
<dawn> its still installing
<dawn> 4 more min
<tyler_> is there a way to view processes
<unop> tyler_, ps
<superfirelord42> top
<pc__> Hi is it difficult to hook up VMWare on Kubuntu?
<unop> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tyler_> on ubuntu like widows
<unop> tyler_, gnome-system-monitor
<SaGe_1> I need some help, has to do with grub.
<_xyz> anyone know how to fix broken (default) gnome applets?
<dawn> debCarlos:  cpk1 ok brb 2 min
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: ask your question...
<slackpipe> is it possible to get ubuntu on a computer with no cdrom/floppy and can't boot from usb?
<Logrusmage> Hey would anyone know why my Mythtv doesn't pick up any channels, but tvtime has no problem displaying them?
<Xqtftqx> Can somebody help me with getting my wireless connection higher then 1 mbps in ubuntu? other computers get 11 at this location
<unop> slackpipe, can you take the harddrive out?
<superfirelord42> slackpipe: you can pull the drive out of it and put an installer on it... hehe..
<tyler_> thank u
<_xyz> slackpipe: maybe, if you took the harddrive out and installed the OS on a different pc then plugged it back in, maybe
<pc__> I have Kubuntu 8.04 on a amd 64bit machine and I want to instal win 98SE in a VM is this possible?
<SaGe_1> I have ubuntu installed, same goes for XP. But when I boot without the cd in, I get grub error 22
<slackpipe> unop: yep.
<WalloO> pc__, yes
<haegl> hello, there is no uuid for /dev/sde1, any ideas? (tried : /dev/disk/by-uuid, vol_id, blkid)
<superfirelord42> slackpipe: also you can to etherboot
<unop> slackpipe, you'll need to put the drive on another computer, install ubuntu on it, then bring it back
<slackpipe> unop: that didn't work so well for me.
<aCiD2> Hey, wondered if anyone could give me a hand. I've just swapped from Gnome to XMonad - but it's really tricky to get my wireless connected
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: boot on the ubuntu cd... grub is going to the wrong place...
<unop> slackpipe, what didn't work?
<slackpipe> unop: let me fire it up
<Johnny> is there a way to speed up gtk-recordmydesktop
<SaGe_1> I am on the ubuntu CD now, and yea i figured that but I dont know how to direct it to the right area
<aCiD2> in Gnome it would happen immediatly at login, but now I have to run "sudo NetworkManager" and wait a minute for it to appear in the tray
<aCiD2> (I still use Gnome, but no longer use Metacity as the WM)
<unop> Johnny, give it a better nice value?
<superfirelord42> slackpipe: you can try etherboot... does it have a network card?
<WalloO> Johnny, reduce the size of your desktop
<iCEifer> hello, when I try to play an MP3 using any player it seems to run very slow and sometimes stall the app and I can never hear the audio? any ideas? I am sure I have the codecs installed and don't get any codec errors
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: ok, open a terminel
<slackpipe> superfirelord42: it does, and i think i saw the option to boot from nic
<pc__> WalloO, I downloaded WMWare but I am a little lost as to how to install it.. where can I get simple explainations to install it?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42:done
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: do you know what partition you installed it to?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: sort of, i know which one but not in gnome nomeclature
<WalloO> pc__, If I'm right you just have to run the installer as root<
<superfirelord42> which one SaGe_1?
<slackpipe> unop: it gets to running local boot scripts and freezes
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42 it was installed to my second HDD, but I am not sure how it decides which partion is which number. I can boot up gparted and see
<pc__> Sorry but I am not totally familiar with the lingo yet.. what does that mean?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: unless there is a faster way then gparted
<superfirelord42> slackpipe: then if you dont feel like pulling out a drive, you are a prime canadite for etherboot.. you boot from a small bootp server... i saw a tut somewhere, let me pull it up...
<slackpipe> unop: i can ctrl+alt+f1 and get to a prompt
<unop> slackpipe, can you log in?
<slackpipe> superfirelord42: cool, never done a network install
<slackpipe> unop: logged in now
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: thats fine, start gparted...
<Owner__> what should be my at the end of my zipped file
<slackpipe> unop: can't get x to load tho
<Owner__> I have a bounch of options here soryy
<superfirelord42> Owner__: .gz
<Xavura> How do I make it so I can type "blah" in my browser and have it redirect to wherever I want
<pc__> WalloO, I am not sure I know what you mean
<Xavura> I had a few set up in Windows, I think they are called hosts
<unop> slackpipe, run this command.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image linux-image-$(uname -r) xserver-xorg
<slackpipe> unop: do i need a network connection for that?
<cappicard> Xavura, edit /etc/hosts
<unop> slackpipe, no
<showfire>  running ubuntu 8.04 with an ati graphics card and an acer LCD monitor i have an imput not supported box on this profile but not on the others any suggestions on how to fix it
<Owner__> ok done
<superfirelord42> slackpipe: http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows in case you ever need to install ubuntu on the station...
<dawn> cpk1:  debCarlos it installed now should i turn my video card to in use and see if it works and it also told me to configure my xong.conf should i do that first and how would i do that
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: okay, which one do you need to know, I have seperate partitons for /home and /
<superfirelord42> Owner__: , copy it to a blank floppy... as in on hte floppy..
<henri> unop, thanks!
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: /
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: it is at /dev/sdc3
<slackpipe> unop: package linux-image is not installed and no info is available
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: sdc??
<dawn> cpk1:  debCarlos you guys there it installed now should i turn my video card to in use and see if it works and it also told me to configure my xong.conf should i do that first and how would i do that
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: thats what gparted says
<unop> slackpipe, does it stop there on that error?
<slackpipe> unop: yep
<Xavura> cappicard: It didn't work
<Owner__> as in on hte floppy. ?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: thats 3 hard disks...
<unop> slackpipe, run this command.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) xserver-xorg
<haegl> hello, i can't find the uuid for /dev/sde1, any ideas? (tried : /dev/disk/by-uuid, vol_id, blkid)
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: yes,
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yes, using windows
<debCarlos> dawn: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , you can do $ nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then edit it :)
<F-u-z-z-Y> When i press the volume hotkeys on my laptop, a speaker pops up with a bar and it fills/empties as i turn the volume up and down. But the thing is, the volume doesnt change? Where have i gone wrong. Thanks
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: so you have 3 hard disks on there? ok...
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: i have 1 80GB for just windows, 1 320GB for linux, and 1 1TB for apps etc.
<unop> dawn, use sudo as needed
<dawn> what
<Xavura> slackpipe: Editing /etc/hosts didn't work
<slackpipe> unop: running depmod.
<dawn> i have no idea what to edit in it
<dawn> i have no idead what to do
<F-u-z-z-Y> Nevermind, fixed it
<unop> slackpipe, sounds good
<superfirelord42> ok... SaGe_1 open a terminal and enter sudo -i
<Owner__> ok done net-drivers.zip on floppy
<dawn> debCarlos:  cpk1 how do i do it
<superfirelord42> ok... and on another floppy, did you put hal91.img on via rawrite?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: continue :D
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: grub
<Owner__> when do we start dancing
<superfirelord42> Owner__: not much longer i hope...
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: probing...
<Owner__> hehe
<superfirelord42> Owner__: I also hope you labled the floppies
<Xavura> I want to make it so I can type something in my browser and it automatically redirect to a URL
<Xavura> I added something to /etc/hosts and it doesn't work
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: thats good...
<Swish> Xavura, URL autocomplete?  does firefox do that?
<debCarlos> dawn: Does the driver have a README or INSTALL file? You should read those.... i'm no sure about the xorg.conf too..
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: kk, continue
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: root (hd0)
<Swish> I think so.
<Owner__> i just want to see the ubuntu across my destk that will really do it 4 me
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: continue
<unop> Xavura, you can add a firefox keyword
<dawn> ok 1 sec it said if you dont know what to do theres a read me
<Xavura> Swish: NOT URL complete, I mean, so I can type chicken and it go to http://www.somewebsite.com
<Owner__> color coding
<cpk1> dawn: in xorg.conf under the "device" section there should nvidia for the driver
<Xavura> For example
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: i messed up, do root (hd2,0)
<Xavura> I had it in Windows so I am sure I can do it in Linux
<cappicard> Xavura, keywords in firefox
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: you said it was sdc1 right?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: it is sdc1, yes
<Xavura> cappicard: I don't want to do it in Firefox, I don't just use Firefox you know
<Commie_Jebus> is there a wy to speed up GNOME?
<Xavura> I want to do it properly, via /etc/hosts
<superfirelord42> Owner__: did you put hal on the floppy?
<slackpipe> unop: it failed, but i may have xorg setup wrong
<Xavura> Commie_Jebus: Buy more RAM :P
<cappicard> Xavura, set up a proxy server (e.g. squid)
<dawn> ok i found xorg.conf in my home folder where i had the driver
<slackpipe> unop: let me see what i can find on google
<Owner__> no not yet
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: ok, setup (hd0)
<Commie_Jebus> Xavura: I have 4gigs
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: shouldn't it be hd1,0? though, since it is the second harddrive?
<Owner__> use the zip too
<Commie_Jebus> Xavura: thats more then enough
<Swish> what is this firefox keywords thing?  A plugin?
<dawn> debCarlos:  ok i found xorg.conf in my home folder where i had the driver should i switch the files
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: according to that, its the third
<Xavura> cappicard: I don't need to set up a proxy server :S I just need to edit /etc/hosts
<Xavura> It just wont' work
<unop> slackpipe, did you attempt to reboot?
<superfirelord42> well SaGe_1 what did it say after the root command?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: Oh, i forgot it puts my external as first.
<Commie_Jebus> Xavura: DDR3 800 1gigx4
<Swish> that isn't what /etc/hosts is for.  hosts changes a word to an IP, nothing more
<cappicard> for hosts, it's 1.2.3.4  host host.domain
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: it didn't say anything
<dawn> debCarlos:  cant i leave it how it is
<Xavura> so can't I change a word to a url?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: that explains alot.... you have an external drive?
<Swish> Xavura, not with hosts.
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: yea
<Xavura> without installing a server or whatever
<debCarlos> dawn: Ok, then, do $ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and there, under device section, you'll find something like Driver      "vesa"    change vesa for "nvidia"   :)
<cappicard> just setup keywords in your respective browsers
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: is it booting from the external or the internel?
<Xavura> I could on Windows by simply editing a file
<Swish> cappicard, how do you setup "keywords" in firefox 3?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: internal, the external isnt touched at all
<Xavura> I don't want to do it for all my browsers...
<unop> Swish, in the bookmarks organiser
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: the external is throwing it off... hehe...
<cappicard> there's a add on for firefox you can install. i forget the name of it.
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: do a ctrl-shit-t
<ozzloy> i am compiling with gcc -ggdb asdf.c, and i get a segmentation fault but no core dump.  how is this possible?
<cappicard> or use the google bookmark thingy
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: okay
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: if i recall, it should open a new tab...
<slackpipe> unop: yeah, i think i messed up the xorg, but i have the settings now
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: yep
<dawn> debCarlos:  its allready nivida
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: sudo -i
<dawn> so am i all set
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: continue
<dawn> tto turn my vid card on and restart computer and test it
<unop> slackpipe, depending on your graphics card, you might need to install additional drivers for best results
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: cd /boot/grub
<debCarlos> dawn: There it's fine :)
<dawn> ok
<debCarlos> *there   then
<dawn> im going reboot
<dawn> BRB
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: still working on it with Owner__ its going slow...
<slackpipe> unop: planned on installin the nvidia drivers after i got it runnin, figured the nv driver would work for now
<Swish> unop, ahh, cool, thanks :)
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: "-bash: cd: /boot/grub: no such file or directory"
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: cd /boot
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, oh! He changed his nick ? That's why i couldn't see he :)
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: done.
<Commie_Jebus> is there any SOFTWARE way to speed up gnome
<ozzloy> never mind, i found out that i have to ulimit on the shell
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: im trying to find the device map.. hehe... do an ls... se anything like devices.map
<anteaya> it appears that scim has a zombie process, I read in the forums that if I killall scim that should eventually kill scim, since scim is used for mainly asian languages and I don't use them, any risk to shutting down scim?
<superfirelord42> ?
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: he had several disconnects...
<slackpipe> unop: i got it up in "low graphics mode"
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: I can go through the gui and get to it, if thats fine
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: ok, i just need to konw its contents.. it tells me what is what in grub...
<dawn> debCarlos:  if  i turn the vid card to in use wont it install a new driver
<superfirelord42> Owner__: any luck?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: hmm...
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: is boot normally located under /home?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: no... under /
<Owner__> zipped and put it on a floppy
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: then it appears I got my partitoning backwards. aw well. it is sdc3, not sdc1 in that case
<BlueJ774> Does anyone know of a livecd that will spit out system specs?  I need to gather system specs on a bunch of misc. comps and I'd rather not spend a long time on it.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: did you put http://chris.silmor.de/hal91/hal91.img on a floppy yet?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: which i bet makes a big difference
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: wait, which one has /boot in it?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: /dev/sdc3
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: and the contents of the device.map: (hd0)	/dev/sda
<SaGe_1> (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<SaGe_1> (hd2)	/dev/sdc
<Owner__> yeah zipped and put it on a floppy
<frappe79> Anybody able to help me with remote desktop viewer to log into my XP?
<Owner__> right
<merula> frappe79, use Terminal Server Client
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: that changes things...
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: apparently :)
<superfirelord42> ok... SaGe_1 go back to the grub tab...
<merula> frappe79, that's the correct program -- remote server viewer works on X servers
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: ok im there, continue
<superfirelord42> root (hd2,2)
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: kk... continue
<frappe79> It doesnt detect my xp, when I had xp on my laptop it detected my desktop with xp
<debCarlos> ok, i'm gonna be inactive for a while :)
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: setup (hd0)
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: was that the usb drive?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: was what?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: which was your usb external, sda or sdb/
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: which drive is your usb drive, sda or sdb?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: my external is actually eSATA so its the same as an internal drive.
<dawn> debCarlos:  cpk1 guYS IT DIDNT WORK I THINK IM GONA GIVE UP
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: sda
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: which one is the windows one?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: sdb
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: setup (hd1)
<empire> I need help trying to get duel screens working on my latitude d620 (running ubuntu) ... anyone have some good suggestios on web sites that may help
<dawn> debCarlos:  YOU THERE
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: does it matter that we just installed it to HD0?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: nope, not unless you try to boot from hd0, in that case, it will have some problems...
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: mainly confusion.. another grub 22 error...
<Owner__> you still here
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: Well, lets hop i don't do that then. So is it setup properly now?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yes i am..
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: and will I be able to access XP from the grub menu?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: the config files may need fixing...
<Owner__> all good
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: and how do I do that? lol.
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: thats one of hte things that may need fixing...
<dawn> debCarlos:  cpk1  GUY I GTG I GIVE MY VIDEO CARD IS CRAP ITS NOT GONA WORK
<Owner__> rest zipped and on floppy
<superfirelord42> Owner__: put the hal91 floppy in the drive and boot on it...
<Owner__> ok
<dawn> t cya maybe my video card it is so crap it wont run it lol
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: find boot/grub/menu.lst on the drive you installed on..
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: i am there
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: you need to type gksudo gedit in the terminal
<superfirelord42> if you are still in grub, type quit so it quits
<Owner__> i get non system disk error
<superfirelord42> Owner__: on which floppy?
<Owner__> h
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: kk opened as root
<superfirelord42> Owner__: on the one with hal91 put on with rawrite?
<Pilot_51> how do i get to the video/monitor driver selection window? i saw it before when it came up automatically but i can't find it again
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: pastebin the file... (dont copy paste to irc..)
<Owner__> no zipped it
<_xyz> how can I check if my nvidia drivers are properly installed?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thats why... hehe...
<Owner__> thuaght we wre zipping from there on
<superfirelord42> hal needs to be rawrited...
<Owner__> ok
<superfirelord42> we are zipping net-drivers
<superfirelord42> basicly hal will unzip it and put it on the floppy...
<Owner__> and cd drivers too
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42:http://pastebin.com/d606428af
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you dont need the cd drivers...
<Owner__> can i use the same disk
<Owner__> ?
<superfirelord42> for what? the cd and net drivers?
<Owner__> h
<superfirelord42> nope... must be seperate
<Owner__> i mean can i reuse that same disk with rar
<superfirelord42> yeah...
<Owner__> ok
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: the link is above if you missed it, is that all you need?
<peaces> if i plan on a bare-bones install with fluxbox, do i need the package "menu"?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: strangly i think it looks right... try rebooting.. see if it works..
<Johnny> if im moving a hard drive from one laptop to the next what will i have to do to get it working?
<zyc> hello everyone
<superfirelord42> Johnny make sure its master if you want it to boot...
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnny For the most part it should autodetect and be fine, you may have issues with the usual video and wifi
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: will do, we'll see I guess.
<zyc> I meet a problem that I can't use ctrl+alt+f1
<Owner__> neg
<superfirelord42> Owner__: what?
<zyc> anyone know how to deal with it?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: ty for the help :) be back one way or another
<Owner__> not goog
<Johnny> im moving it from a toshiba satellite to a dell inspiron
<Owner__> exits
<superfirelord42> hal91 does not write?
<Owner__> from rar again
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnny wifi will be an issue
<Johnny> even if they use the same card?
<Johnny> i replaced the original with the same kind as the dell
<jeeves__> what is the simplest command that I can use with rsync to copy only the files that have changed (or been added) from my remote server to my desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnny Not if they have the same card..  but there are several versions of the broadcom.. I doubt that even if they are the same card that they will be the same chipset
<NCommander> rsync --update I think
<NCommander> jeeves__, rsync --update I think
<superfirelord42> Owner__: one sec..
<jeeves__> NCommander, well, I was wondering about the syntax of it though
<peaces> for my minimal install, from bare cli, these are the packages i want: xserver-xorg-core xinit fluxbox firefox mrxvt (from here i may install things as i need them). am i missing anything essential? i have seen a guide say i need "menu" and "menu-xdg"...with only one wm is that still necessary?
<Owner__> o got it
<NCommander> jeeves__, rsync --update *old* *new*
<superfirelord42> you got it to work?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: what was causing the issue?
<Owner__> thank God
<Owner__> well this time it was me
<Owner__> did not add the extention
<superfirelord42> Owner__: hehe... go ahead and boot on it..
<superfirelord42> this is the fun part...
<Owner__> ok here we go
<Owner__> working
<Owner__> loading initrd.gz
<superfirelord42> wohoo!!!
<Owner__> ok done binking
<aaronb> Can someone help me get bacula running?
<peaces> for my minimal install, from bare cli, these are the packages i want: xserver-xorg-core xinit fluxbox firefox mrxvt (from here i may install things as i need them). am i missing anything essential? i have seen a guide say i need "menu" and "menu-xdg"...are these necessary?
<aaronb> if anyone is knoweldge able to help
<Owner__> ok done and  blinking
<superfirelord42> ok, Owner__, do mke2fs /dev/ram3
<Soopa> hi gang
<Soopa> I just installed Ubuntu on my desktop and am looking for a good web dev suite
<Soopa> something for a newbie like me
<Soopa> any recommendations?
<komies> Hi guys. I'm having some problems using my alt+click to define source point in Photoshop 7 on Wine. If anyone could help me, I'd appreciate it.
<Liu> Okay, I have two things that aren't helping my transition to Ubuntu: A Dynex Wireless card, and a complete idiot behind the keyboard. Anyone willing to help the second one with the first? ^_^
<superfirelord42> komies: you may have better luck over in #winehq
<slackpipe> unop: it's up and runnin, thanks :)
 * Swish gives Liu points for style
<joshman09> help with hibernation on laptop
<Owner__> ok
<Owner__> ok done and  blinking
<aaronb> Liu whats wrong with your wireless card not supported?
<komies> alright, thank you much :)
<spanther> Liu, youre cool xD
<joshman09> everytime i close my laptop it doesnt hibernate, but rather powers off
<superfirelord42> Owner__: mkdir /mnt/ram3stuff
<aaronb> Lui google NDISwrapper
<joshman09> if someone can help, please msg me
<aaronb> should help you
<normloman> Is there a linux equivalent to ipconfig in windows? How do I find out, for instance, what name servers I'm using? I'm configuring a router...
<aaronb> ifconfig
<superfirelord42> normloman: ifconfig
<normloman> thanks :)
<cautionaryx> it should be ifconfig
<cautionaryx> beat me to it lol
<Liu> Aaronb: I worked on trying NDISwrapper for 3 hours already, I'm not understanding these instructions.
<debCarlos> Hi :) i'm active again...
<superfirelord42> yeah, and aaronb beat me to it...
<aaronb> What part are you on Liu?
<superfirelord42> hello debCarlos i have him running a floppy distro to load some stuff...
<NCommander> WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<aaronb> Liu: What step are you on'
<nibsa1242b> normloman: ifconfig (name of interface)
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, how is going the owner installation process ?
 * NCommander fixed sleep suspend on his viao
<aaronb> yes I did
<Owner__> ok
<nibsa1242b> Is there a way to set a custom paper size?  I have a 4.5" x 9.5" Envelope I need to print on.
<SaGe_1> guess who is back :)
<aaronb> Although if anyone could help me with getting bacula working i would love you
<Owner__> it just wen down one step
<superfirelord42> it worked... ok Owner__ cd /mnt/ram3stuff
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: is that a good thing? or do you bring bad news?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: That is a bad thing :/
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, good :)
<aaronb> And actually this is the first time using ubuntu I am used to gentoo
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: Got the same error.
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: wont boot windows, or wont boot linux or same error
<debCarlos> now, dawn, how is your video driver installation going ?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: same error
<aaronb> lui: any progess?
<jeeves__> how do I mount a directory on a remote server over SSH?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: great.... ok, the bios is handling it diffrently that grub thinks it will..
<Owner__> bash no such file or dir
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: i dont know what to do much after that... someone else or someone in #grub may be able to help you more...
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: I had ubuntu on here b4, then deleted ubuntu but not grub, which i accidently installed to the wrong drive instead of hd0. It couldn't be that could it?
<aaronb> jeeves__ : have you tried samba?
<debCarlos> cpk1: did dawn completed the installation  of the drivers ?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: but we just overwrote your anything in your mbr executable
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: Its odd, because I had gutsy working a few months ago on the same hardware
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you there? whast hte status?
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: and there is no where else it could get that from... hmm
<jeeves__> aaronb, it's a remote server and I'd like to tunnel it over SSH
<nibsa1242b> Is there a way to set a custom paper size?  I have a 4.5" x 9.5" Envelope I need to print on.
<Liu> Aaron:I get about 500 different "error"s and "warning"s when I do 'make'... is this a problem?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: i think linux thinks the drives are one place, i think its another and grub when it gets it from the bios thinks its something totally diffrent all toghether...
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: so I should go to #grub?
<Owner__> no such file or dir
<Owner__> bash: no such file or dir
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: see if anyone can help you over there... if they cant, i can try some other stuff..
<SaGe_1> #superfirelord42, alright.
<Candale> why doesn't the regular kernel work on my laptop. I have to use the generic version to detect my video card and everything
<nibsa1242b> Candale: generic is the regular version
<Owner__> bash: no such file or dir
<superfirelord42> Owner__: when you did what?
<Candale> nisal1242b, so when it updates why do I have to go back in and change the boot order of the kernels
<lildonkey> some one can tell me the name of anyprogram for get in screen all the cpu speci
<Liu> The weirdest thing was, when I ran Ubuntu off the live CD, it FOUND a driver for my wireless. X.X;;
<NCommander> Liu what's your wireless card?
<Owner__> on cmd   cd /mnt/ram3stuff
<nownot> i added a user but they have bin/sh for a shell instead of bin/bash .... how do i change this?
<glitsj16> lildonkey: conky (rhime unintended)
<Liu> NCommander Dynex DX-WGPNBC
<NCommander> never even heard of it
<nownot> i added a user but they have bin/sh for a shell instead of bin/bash .... how do i change this?
<Liu> Best Buy
<NCommander> I got my laptop's wireless to now unload when I suspend
<superfirelord42> Owner__: do umount /dev/ram3 && mkdir /mnt/ram3stuff && mount /dev/ram3 /mnt/ram3stuff
<NCommander> But now the keyboard stop working when I suspend/resume -_-;
<NCommander> Oops
<unop> nownot, man chsh
<unop> nownot, man usermod
<Owner__> ok goo
<Owner__> go on got it
<Owner__> move on
<superfirelord42> cd /mnt/ram3stuff
<Owner__> yes worked
<Nigel_Dookie> guys..goodnight
<Owner__> status [1: /mnt/ram3stuff
<Nigel_Dookie> don't mean to interrupt , but I have a small problem in the loading of the ubuntu live cd on a dell latitude..
<HarpyFiend> ladies and gentleman
<NCommander> Nigel_Dookie, whats the issue?
<aaronb> Nigel_Dookie : what do you have problems
<aaronb> Nigel_Dookie : what do you have problems with
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ok, switch to the floppy with the net drivers in it...
<Nigel_Dookie> well basically..
<HarpyFiend> real need am i of sex. can it be found where?
<Owner__> ok
<Nigel_Dookie> I try to load the live cd at boot..but I can't..
<Nigel_Dookie> I changed the BIOS boot order..that doesn't help..
<NCommander> define can't?
<HarpyFiend> NCommander i can't find sex
<NCommander> Some laptops just can't boot of their CD drives
<Owner__> ok
<Nigel_Dookie> I'm trying to start 6.06 LTS
<nano_> after the boot process, what exactly loads usbcore, ehci_hcd...?
<NCommander> Nigel_Dookie, my lattitude could boot, but it paniced after startup because its a firewire based drive
<aaronb> Nigel_Dookie : maybe upgrading your bios may help
<HarpyFiend> ubuntu isn't an african sex channel?
<Sylphid|work>  Nigel_Dookie does the cd work in another machine?
<HarpyFiend> i like black girls
<NCommander> n I )
<NCommander> er
<superfirelord42> mkdir /mnt/flop && mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/flop
<FAJALOU1> !offtopic |  HarpyFiend
<Nigel_Dookie> yes , it works in another drive..
<ubottu> HarpyFiend: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<superfirelord42> Owner__: mkdir /mnt/flop && mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/flop
<newbie_669> hehe
<HarpyFiend> FAJALOU1 it's just support for who paid the hos?
<HarpyFiend> i wanna pay
<HarpyFiend> just need to sign for the terms
<newbie_669> you are bad
<HarpyFiend> you don't know how am i in bed, newbie_669
<HarpyFiend> i'm really nasty
<Starnestommy> !ops | HarpyFiend
<ubottu> HarpyFiend: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<HarpyFiend> !ops | Starnestommy
<ubottu> Starnestommy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Nigel_Dookie> I even tried one of my older versions , didn't work either..
<superfirelord42> thanks...
<Sylphid|work> Nigel_Dookie, yea try updating bios hopefully that will help
<sammyF> I need help with Pulseaudio, an integrated ACL883 soundcard on hardy that was upgraded from gutsy. The soundcard is found by hardinfo, but pulseaudio doesn't seem to find any device
<Nigel_Dookie> Is there any other way to work around it , I don't need the live cd to work , just the install..
<alpha232> lol
<aaronb> Nigel_Dookie  : usb install
<alpha232> Anyone familiar with mgetty scripting and using it to poll data from a modem and perform actions based on the results?
<superfirelord42> Nigel_Dookie: alternate cd
<Sylphid|work> Nigel_Dookie, is there another OS already installed
<Nigel_Dookie> yes.
<Sylphid|work> Nigel_Dookie, try wubi
<Nigel_Dookie> wubi ?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you there?
<Owner__> cant find /dev/ff0/mnt............
<Owner__> yeah here
<superfirelord42> oops
<simulous> hey is Ubuntu server edition purely command based?
<Owner__> its a long one
<Sylphid|work> !wubi | Nigel_Dookie
<ubottu> Nigel_Dookie: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<aaronb> simulous : yes only command based
<Owner__> i uess that means we aint dancing soon
<Nigel_Dookie> ooh , very nice..
<aaronb> simulous : if you want a gui based server get windows server
<Liu> *sigh* Anyone here able to translate the Ndiswrapper instructions to something a Linux idiot like myself could understand?
<IBeLeeB> greetings...... is there a #parted channel that I'm missing?
<Owner__> way fwrd
<mneptok> Liu: "Buy a supported card." ;)
<simulous> ive already got it, have used it a couple of years. Its just ive been hooked on ubuntu for about 3 weeks and i seek more! :OP
<debCarlos> mneptok: good translation xD
<sammyF> I need help with Pulseaudio , an integrated ACL883 soundcard on hardy that was upgraded from gutsy, please. The soundcard is found by hardinfo, but pulseaudio doesn't seem to find any device
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i have to break for supper.. debCarlos, you still there?
<Nigel_Dookie> Does wubi facilitate the editing of the partition sizes etc ?
<mneptok> Liu: do you have the .sys and .inf files from the Windows driver?
<aaronb> Liu : I actually think you can get it in the pakage manager
<pvl1> rhythmbox cant delete music because it cant find a trashcan, how do i fix that?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, yep, i'm here
<Owner__> hehe what is this track and fiels
<Nigel> yep..
<aaronb> Liu : I don't think you need to compile it from source anymore
<Owner__> turning the batton
<nibsa1242b> Is there a way to set a custom paper size?  I have a 4.5" x 9.5" Envelope I need to print on.
<aaronb> Liu : with that true have you installed it yet Liu?
<Owner__> hehe
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: do you know how to take a loaded linux, transfer it to a ram device, then chroot into it?
<superfirelord42> Owner, switch floppies to the hal91 floppy...
<IBeLeeB> anyone know how to format and partition a 6Tb drive?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, nop.....
<Owner__> ok
<crimsaq>  Hi, I'm running kubuntu 8.04 and have a GeForce 6200oc pci, I am trying to use the s-video out on my card, but it doesnt seem to be working, any help would be excellent
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, sounds interesting, why?
<Owner__> done
<debCarlos> *but sounds interesting, why?
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: thats what he needs to do, realitivly easy....
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, yes..... but its minimal... nothing advanced can be done via the wubi installer
<Owner__> cos i am still here and i want ubunt now
<Candale> can someone explain the generic version vers the non-generic version of the kernel to me?
<Owner__> hehe
<keri> ok i need to know how to get to / join #club-unbutu
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: get him to please pastebin the output from mount... ty..
<Nigel> ok
<Owner__> just kidding guys love yall
<Owner__> very good help
<Nigel> Thank you very much..
<sammyF> Candale: the -generic version takes advantage of multiple core, the -386 version doesn't
<Nigel> The issue's been bothering me for a while..
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, wait, what do you mean with that? Say him how to do it?
<Candale> sammyF,  thanks
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, no problem... good luck
<Nigel> thanks
<Nigel> one last question
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, shoot
<Nigel> So if I want to avoid the downloading of the iso to install using wubi
<sammyF> Candale: np. Had to find out the hard way myself, as I was running the 386 and my brand new quadcore was awfully slow ;)
<sammyF> I need help with Pulseaudio , an integrated ACL883 soundcard on hardy that was upgraded from gutsy, please. The soundcard is found by hardinfo, but pulseaudio doesn't seem to find any device
<Nigel> can I copy the files from the Ubuntu CD i already have into the same folder as wubi ?
<simulous> i wanted to try Ubuntu server because i wanted to set up a Linux based gateway/router on a virtual machine so i can manage more of the network resources such as evenly distributing the bandwidth amongst hosts on my lan.
<simulous> any suggestions please?
<IBeLeeB> anyone know how to format and partition a 6 terabyte drive?
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, what versions do you have?
<simulous> is that even real?
<sammyF> IBeLeeB: aehm ... you seriously don't need to. Just send it to me :P
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, still there? You want i give him the instructions to paste something in pastebin? (Sorry, i didn't understand very well your petition...)
<IBeLeeB> lol
<nano_> Does anybody know the name of this applicatoin :: can somebody tell me the
<nano_> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=50777&d=1195522364
<Nigel> 6.06 LTs
<Nigel> LTS*
<lampe> hello
<Nigel> i think i have 7.06 also..
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, i dont think wubi is available for 6.06...... not sure about 7.06
<IBeLeeB> if i can't format and partition, i may have to do the nasty and go back to server 2003
<tech0007> is gnome-look.org site down?
<tech0007> firefox keeps saying connecting....
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, i know it is for the latest 8.04
<normloman> im having a problem connecting to gnome look as well
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, looking
<Nigel> I'm seeing that..well.. I might as well download the newest version..
<debCarlos> Ok, Owner_, i think superfirelord42 wants that you paste the output of mount in the pastebin, then give to he the direction of the paste.
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, i would recommend getting the latest... although there are 2 ways to use wubi
<tylere> How can I tell Gnome to open Sound Juicer instead of Rythmnbox when a cd is inserted?
<sammyF> need help, like ... really! Pulseaudio doesn't find any device and doesn't load any output sink. Anybody?
<tech0007> so anybody else having trouble w/ gnome-look.org?
<Nigel> I figure I'll just let the installer download the latest (8.04) for me..
<normloman> yeah i cant get on to gnome look
<debCarlos> Owner_: For that do the command he told you and then copy+paste in pastebin, then the page gives a direction to you, that is the direction you have to give him :)
<normloman> the site may be down
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b0xxy> anyone know of a video share script that doesent require shell axx to setup
<tech0007> normloman: ok thanks
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, you can download the iso or get the installer
<Owner__> he wants you to help get the zipped drivers from the floppy i think
<debCarlos> Owner_: That's the direction
<Nigel> I already have the installer..
<Nigel> and whats a good partition size ?
<IBeLeeB> does anyone have experience with parted?
<Nigel> I'm in the habit of 50 % of my hd..
<superfirelord42> Owner__: nope, he was right
<Nigel> but I can't do that this time..
<debCarlos> :)
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: i wasnt that hungery... hehe.. im back...
<pteeb> how can you find the external/internal ip addresses of networked computers? lan/wlan? do you use nmap -sP?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: please run mount on the terminal...
<superfirelord42> then put output into a pastebin...
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, how big is the hard drive and what is the purpose of the install?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42: :)
<Nigel> pretty small (80 GB)
<joshman10> can anybody help with hibernation issue with my laptop
<skyjumper> anyone ever set up an adhoc wireless between ubuntu and XP?
<Nigel> to use as my day to day OS and for development..
<joshman10> i get the following error "killing request for dead queue"
<sammyF> grr
<sammyF> X crash
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, but, something i don't understand... why does he need to mount a linux in a ram device ?
<sammyF> hello again .. can anybody help with a ACL883 soundcard/Pulseaudio related problem? please?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, what does it do?
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: because he currently is booted on a floppy, we want to change floppies
<sammyF> debCarlos: maybe he's got an EEE or something similar
<joshman10> is there better chat program than xchat?
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, I would use at least 20G
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: that lets us use the ram as the root, isntead of being stuck on a floppy
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, ohh, now i understand.. :)
<godzirra> Howdy folks.  Can anyone help me figure out if there's a way to get my laptop working with ubuntu?  Its fairly new, and the wirelsss isn't working (which is the big part).  I get a message saying "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.  Unknown device 8199 (rev 22)
<Nigel> ok , thanks man...
<sammyF> joshman10: you can connect to irc servers from pidgin if you like
<aaronb> Anyone here who could help with bacula
<godzirra> I assume thats the wireless... wired works, and shows up as "PCI Express fast ethernet controller"
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, ok :)
<pteeb> how can you find the external/internal ip addresses of networked computers? lan/wlan? do you use nmap -sP?
<Nigel> thanks for all the help..
<joshman10> thanks sammyf
<Nigel> and I hope you have a good night..
<Sylphid|work> Nigel, no prob, you 2
<wols> godzirra: use ndiswrapper
<godzirra> awesome.
<Owner__> come again plz i need some clarification
<godzirra> I'll go google and read.  Thanks wols.
<Nigel> thanks
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: unfortuntatly, it complicates it...
<Nigel> goodnight
<jbchenhuang> why not use eva in the KDE4?
<sammyF> Pulseaudi + ACL883 - any device shown? any taker?
<wols> godzirra: lspci -nn  and tell us the PCI ID of the wireless
<superfirelord42> Owner__: on the machine, type mount and press enter...
<wols> sammyF: ALC883 is only a codec. it's hda
<godzirra> Is that the number in brackets?
<IBeLeeB> anyone have experience with Parted?
<godzirra> The first number in brackets, rather
<Owner__> okwith the nal91 in it
<wols> godzirra: yes
<godzirra> 0280
<superfirelord42> yeah
<IBeLeeB> trying to format and partition a 6TB drive
<wols> that's not all godzirra
<godzirra> The second number in brackets, right before rev 22 is [10ec:8199]
<jbchenhuang> who can help me?
<sammyF> wols: oh .. okay. just got the name from the mobo manual.
<nano_> How can I find out what is responsible for loading my ehci_hcd module???
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how i can remove all the nvidia drivers on my system and any other video drivers, so i can install the video from scracth?
<wols> nano_: kernel. blacklist it if you don't want it loaded
<wols> !blacklist | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<godzirra> wols: The whole thing says this:  08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device [10ec:8199] (rev 22)
<Owner__> come again plz i need some clarification
<Storrgie> i fowarded a port on my router, but when i test it from my machine it says that the port is closed
<Storrgie> is there a firewall in ubuntu?
<unop> Bob24, recreate a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - you do not need to uninstall drivers
<nano_> wols: I don't want to blacklist it, i just want to know how ehci_hcd is loaded
<Owner__> ok u mean with the hal91 still  in it
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yes...
<sammyF> wols: I just changed my mainboard, and Pulseaudio doesn't seem to recognize the integrated soundcard. In the sound prefs, no device is shown, and apparently no output sink is loaded. any idea what I could change?
<jbchenhuang>  why not use eva in the KDE4?
<wols> godzirra: it's a realtek 8188 varian
<wols> t
<wols> sammyF: alsa drivers
<wols> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<godzirra> Okay.  So read up on ndiswrapper and set it up as an 8188?
<Owner__> do i need to connect anything to it at any moment
<superfirelord42> Owner__: not yet... this is all local...
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, are he following the instruction fo the ubuntu page of floppys ?
<wols> godzirra: 8187. there is a native driver for the chip but maybe not for your subtype
<Bob24> you mean this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<debCarlos> *are* ? is
<godzirra> How do I try it?
<Owner__> cos now its no connected to anything  but power
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: yeah, but one floppy wont be transfered from the image, so i want to use a linux dd tool to do it
<superfirelord42> Owner__: that is fine...
<Owner__> ok
<debCarlos> oh, ok :)
<sammyF> wols: no device found by the mixer, I'll check the pages. thanks
<normloman> can anyone answer this question: is the ip adress 192.168.1.1 the same as 192.168.1.100  ???
<Owner__> status /proc/proc/proc type proc (rw)
<unop> normloman, obviously not
<Sylphid|work> normloman, no its not
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: basicly we are deviating to get a stupid floppy to work... my google searches yielded nothing...
<godzirra> wols: so if there's a native driver, do I still use ndis?
<normloman> thanks everyone :)
<godzirra> Or something else?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: please type it up in a pastebin....
<normloman> im new to computers ...
<Bob24> unop: you mean this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Owner__> ok i did
<Owner__> now
<Owner__> status /proc/proc/proc type proc (rw)
<unop> Bob24, you can use that yes, but you don't have to
<superfirelord42> thats the only line from mount?
<dedi_> whats a good & advanced php/xhtml editor ?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thats the only line from mount?!?
<Owner__> yes
<peaces> for my minimal install, from bare cli, these are the packages i want: xserver-xorg-core xinit fluxbox firefox mrxvt (from here i may install things as i need them). am i missing anything essential? i have seen a guide say i need "menu" and "menu-xdg"...are these necessary?
<Owner__> and its bliking
<superfirelord42> Owner__: lets reboot and try again, something is not right...
<nixnoob> hey the new kernel installed with the updates but my grub menu hasnt updated, what is the command to update the grub menu?
<fsck3r> hmm
<Owner__> what was supposed to be there
<Fjss> I'm getting an error message when I try to start wine, wine: cannot find '/media/sda2/Program'
<superfirelord42> Owner__: /something /
<Fjss> anyone know a fix to this?
<Owner__> rem i still have hal91 in there not the drivers
<unop> nixnoob, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$NEW_KERNEL_VERSION
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thats correct
<godzirra> wols: So do I read up on ndiswrapper or something else?
<Bob24> unop: thing is when i do that it rolls back to default but when i install the restricted nvidia driver or the nvidia driver through EnvyNG, next time i reboot it goes into low graphics mode.
<jewster> ndiswrapper is made of win
<Owner__> status [1: /mnt/ram3stuff]
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ?
<cygoku> What's the package name and offcicial web page for the usb webcam driver ??
<unop> Bob24, does the xorg.conf use the nv/nvidia driver?
<unop> !webcam | cygoku
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thats the prompt.... did you restart?
<ubottu> cygoku: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Owner__> thats our current status
<Owner__>  [1: /mnt/ram3stuff]
<superfirelord42> Owner__: reboot... it should say that, do a hard shutdown... hit hte power button...
<Owner__> no
<mmbrains> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/ - bluez-utils compile error, can anyone help?
<Owner__> ok
<Owner__> i did it
<samtheman> anybody know how to fix hibernation on laptop?  if so msg me
<samtheman> thanks
<nixnoob> unop, its weird, the command you gave says its updating grub but when i check the menu.lst file there is still no entry for the new kernel...
<Owner__> its booting
<superfirelord42> Owner__: basicly, i thought it loaded the thing into memory... apparently it doesnt...
<Owner__> ok
<kyttie> Hey everyone. :D I'm pretty new to ubuntu, but last time around I started up pidgin and was able to use it. Now though, if I click on it, I get a little window at the bottom that says it's starting pidgin international.. and then just disappears and doesn't do anything. O.o Any ideas?
<Owner__> i am learning too
<normloman> Hey I just want to thank everyone who answered my questions. I just set up a static IP and I did some port forwarding in my router. Now transmission is downloading faster. Thanks everyone :)
<genii> sysop1972: Making any headway on your samba setups?
<Owner__> very nice to have someone
<nabs> try to install amsn
<SaGe_1> Hello!
<unop> nixnoob, try this.   sudo update-grub
<kyttie> Yep nabs, amsn works. :)
<Bodsda> kyttie, open a terminal (applications --> accesories--> terminal) and type pidgin
<kyttie> But I liked pidgin better heh.
<Owner__> ok ready
<unop> mmbrains, you were in here earlier with that question, weren't you?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: now try mount and see what it says...
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: I got it to boot
<nixnoob> unop, still no joy....
<kyttie> Did that, Bodsda. Didn't do anything though
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: awesome, what was the problem?
<nixnoob> unop, perhaps a restart?
<unop> nixnoob, pastebin menu.lst
<Owner__> two lines
<mmbrains> unop, yes
<debCarlos> superfirelord42,  what was the page of the floppies ?
<Bodsda> kyttie, define 'didnt do anything'
<Owner__> same as b4
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: Went into my bios, changed the order of HDDs, turned off my external. Then I had to edit the harddrive for ubuntu from (2,2) to (1,2)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: im sure one was /proc...
<mariecpu> still haven't sorted it out
<kyttie> Just gave me another prompt, bodsda.
<unop> mariecpu, what does this return?  ls -ld  ~/bluez-utils-3.36
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: but I still have a problem obviously, I want it to work with my external booting.
<unop> !who | mariecpu,
<ubottu> mariecpu,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bodsda> kyttie, ok, type    killall pidgin     what happens
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: wow, i see, complex, but it works... hehe...
<kyttie> Same thing, Bodsda , just gives me the next prompt.
<Owner__> you see i would type all out but its long
<nixnoob> unop, http://pastebin.org/51960 the new kernel is 2.6.24-19-generic its not there.
<Bodsda> kyttie, ok, good, now try and open pidgin from the terminal
<Owner__> ok first line
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: yes, its one of those 'it works and I have no effing idea why'.
<superfirelord42> dont type the proc one.. type the next one...
<mariecpu> unop, drwxrwxrwx 22 g g 4096 2008-07-16 17:30 /home/g/bluez-utils-3.36
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: thats the best kind....
<spl0it> I have an HDTV (1080p) question - is this the best location to ask it? (my display is almost perfect - coming up in 1080p - but I can't see all 4 sides of the screen (only a small piece))
<kyttie> Ooh! Works now, Bodsda . :D So if that happens again, I'd kill it first? Is that sort of the equivalent of ctrl/alt/del in windows?
<Owner__> [1:/] #
<SaGe_1> superfirelord42: I wonder, will ubuntu recognize my external if I turn it on now? or does it not have support for that? It is SATA so it should be hotswappable
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, in wich step is he?
<superfirelord42> SaGe_1: it may, you can try it...
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: 1...
<Owner__> and blinking
<nixnoob> unop, shall i just manually add it?
<Owner__> [1:/] #
<Owner__> [1:/] #
<FloodBot1> Owner__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> kyttie, kind of yes -- what happened was there was still an instance of pidgin running (probably crashed) and when u said load it it said 'already got one here' so if it happens again try killall pidgin first
<superfirelord42> Owner__: hehe... what was the output after mount?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, getting ready?
<Owner__> [1:/] #
<kyttie> Okay Bodsda , that makes sense. :) Thanks a lot for your help!
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: yeah, we cannot get the net floppy to write...
<superfirelord42> dont know why...
<superfirelord42> we are using rawrite and dd
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yeah, thats hte prompt... i dont need the prompt...
<Owner__> proc..... bla bla then
<Bodsda> kyttie, your welcome
<debCarlos> superfirelord42,  you can't write in the floppy ?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: strange...
<Owner__> that it
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: we tried more than one floppy, it is rejecting the image
<superfirelord42> Owner__: hold on, im lookking for something
<unop> mariecpu,  try using sudo with your .configure command
<Owner__> (rw)  at the end
<Owner__> ok
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, so, you can't write in a floppy right?
<Owner__> ok
<superfirelord42> Owner__: mke2fs /dev/ram2
<sammyF> hmm ... anybody could paste their pulseaudio /etc/pulse/client.conf please?
<Owner__> 0k
<s3a> which is length and which is width? is length sideways or up and down
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: it wont write to a floppy, and its not the floppy, its the tool or image...
<godzirra> wols: Where can I get the windows drivers I need for ndiswrapper for the 8199 (or 8187 or whatever?)
<Bodsda> s3a, width is horizontal
<Bodsda> godzirra, google is your friend
<unop> godzirra, the vendor's website  or  driverguide.com
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, so, basically it's not even installing ? What OS is he using?
<mariecpu> unop, I returned the same error
<s3a> Bodsda: so in python breadth is width?
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: windows... this is pretty sad
<CppIsWeird> what is the easiest way to copy / to smb://some.ip/someFolder to make a backup of the entire system of a machine?
<nabs> http://linux.die.net/man/5/pulse-client.conf
<Owner__> ok next
<superfirelord42> once we get it to boot, it will be good
<superfirelord42> but we need those net drivers...
<Bodsda> s3a, what???
<sammyF> nabs: thanks! mine is missing for some reason
<samtheman> anybody know the trick to connect to an unsecure wireless connection?  i can connect to the same wireless on windows but not in ubuntu
<superfirelord42> Owner__: mkdir /mnt/newroot
<s3a> Bodsda: ok well length is up and down right?
<s3a> Bodsda: vertical*
<Bodsda> s3a, yes
<iskandar> hajugsju
<s3a> Bodsda: k, thx
<unop> mariecpu, have you tried deleting that directory and extracting the tarball again?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, wait... he is using Windows right now?
<Bodsda> s3a, breadth might mean deepness, not sure what ur doing though
<Owner__> ok
<unop> Bodsda, GIYF is frowned upon in here
<s3a> Bodsda: well its a rectangle so i guess breadth is width
<xocite> CppIsWeird: rsync
<Bodsda> unop, apologies, it is handy though ;~)
<Johnny> can anyone help me with mplayers video codecs
<Bodsda> s3a, guess so
<Johnny> when i use x11 it works fine but i cant maxmize it
<Owner__> next
<unop> Bodsda, it is, but that just aggravates the person on the recieving end
<godzirra> Bodsda: yeah, I've been googling and I can't find any for the 8199
<Johnny> when i use gl or xv it looks sketchy and disappears when i use compiz cube
<s3a> Bodsda: k, thx again
<superfirelord42> Owner__: mount /dev/ram2 /mnt/newroot
<Bodsda> unop, kk
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, i mean, it seems like he's using linux
<mariecpu> unop, that didn't work either
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: he is, hes running a bootable floppy to work with it...
<Bodsda> godzirra, what is the 8199 ? a wifi device?
<Johnny> how do i get mplayers x11 video codec to maximize video?
<mariecpu> unop, is it possible to find a .deb package of bluez-utils with all the tools enabled?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, wich distro?
<superfirelord42> a minimilistic
<superfirelord42> floppy
<superfirelord42> hal91
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, i want to make the test with qemu..
<Owner__> status bla bla special node
<Bob24> unop: ok, i got the nvidia driver installed. But i still have one little problem. The screen is a little fuzzy to read the text and graphics then it was before. Is their anything that can be done to fix this?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: cd /mnt/newroot
<erpo> growisofs errors out when I try to burn a double layer DVD, but works just fine when I try to burn a single layer DVD. Where can I begin troubleshooting this?
<unop> mariecpu, one sec
<unop> Bob24, try using a lower screen resolution, see if that helps -- if it does, you might need to increase the font DPI
<Flannel> Bob24: Or turn off subpixel rendering
<Owner__> promt
<superfirelord42> Owner__: cp -r /[a-c]* ./
<spl0it_> I'm on my TV right now in 1080p mode, but for some reason I can't see the last cm of the screen on each side (can't see 80% of the menu bar at the top etc...) any suggestions of what setting I need to look at? Any suggestions would be appreciated
<unop> mariecpu, try this.   sudo apt-get build-dep bluez-utils
<unop> mariecpu, and then try again
<Bob24> unop its on 800x600 should i go lower
<superfirelord42> sorry, Owner__: cp -r /[a-l]* ./
<zod21> anybody here tried kde4
<zod21> just wantin to say that if you get the oppertunity... dont
<hml> how do you minimize windows? is it controlledc by the window manager or by x11?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: then afterwords to cp -r /[n-z]* ./
<unop> Bob24, errm, that's way too low, you should try and increase it - also see what Flannel just suggested
<Bodsda> zod21, its everyones personal preference which they prefer, please dont suggest things such as not trying kde4
<mariecpu> unop, ﻿0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<mariecpu>  & the same error
<erpo> hml: The window manager.
<Bob24> unop: how do i turn off sub pixel redering is that in the nvidia menu?
<joshman10> trying to solve hibernation problem on my laptop, i get an error that says, "killing request for dead queue."
<unop> Bob24, no, it's in the gnome-control-center somewhere - i dont use gnome, so i cant say where exactly
<Johnny> whenever i pull out on the cube all my video players go blank
<unop> Bob24, ask Flannel
<Johnny> its the xv codec but none of the others work
<Bob24> k
<Bob24> Flannel: how do i turn off sub pixel redering is that in the nvidia menu?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: status?
<DigitalNinja> Any reason Hardy Heron Server won't install GRUB?
<Flannel> Bob24: No, its just in the regular display options menu.  Or at least, thats where I remember it.
<superfirelord42> DigitalNinja: if you tell it to install lilo?
<merther> hi
<genii> DigitalNinja: You have perhaps LILO already installed?
<Daisuke_Laptop> people still use lilo?
<Flannel> Bob24: Theres a choice of four, with examples (of fonts)
<joshman10> trying to solve hibernation problem on my laptop, i get an error that says, "killing request for dead queue."
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Yes indedy
<superfirelord42> Daisuke_Laptop: yup...
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow
<DigitalNinja> superfirelord42: I just let the installer do its thing. I get the error message "package failed to install into /target/.
<superfirelord42> grub failed to install?
<superfirelord42> is this a net install or a local install?
<merther> Can anyone lend some assistance setting up wifi?  I'm having some difficulties.
 * DigitalNinja is trying to do a new install of Hardy Heron server
<iowaboy> does anyone know where the application "contacts" stores it's contacts?
<Owner__> a-1
<superfirelord42> a-1?
<erpo> iowaboy: You mean the contacts section in Evolution?
<superfirelord42> a through L (lowercase)
<Owner__> or no such file
<iowaboy> erpo: no, i installed an application from synaptic called "contacts"
<iowaboy> erpo: but I can't find where it stores them!
<Owner__> got response on the first one
<cautionaryx> iowaboy: did you try .contacts in your home folder?
<superfirelord42> what repsonse on the first one?
<samtheman> can anybody help with wifi: How do I connect to an unscure wireless connection in Ubuntu without a password? i can connect in windows but not in ubuntu
<iowaboy> cautionaryx, yeah, there is no .contacts
<peaces> for my minimal install, from bare cli, these are the packages i want: xserver-xorg-core xinit fluxbox firefox mrxvt (from here i may install things as i need them). am i missing anything essential? i have seen a guide say i need "menu" and "menu-xdg"...are these necessary?
<Owner__>  cp -r /[a-c]* ./
<superfirelord42> yeah, thats right
<xocite> peaces: if you want a menu for accessing your apps
<superfirelord42> Owner__: cp -r /[c-l]* ./
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thats a lowercase L
<peaces> xocite: i still need that if i am using only fluxbox? doesn't fluxbox have it's own menu?
<Owner__> nospace left on divece cannot create regulalar file
<xocite> peaces: only if you want an autogenerated menu
<tylere> how can I get PulseAudio to use my alsa dmix device rather than trying to directly talk to a hw: port?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ouch....
<Owner__> oh ok
<Owner__> wait lets try that
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you know what... i think we may need to switch stratagies...
<Owner__> ok
<Bob24> Flannel: k in control centre in xorg config i cannot find it sry. Its not only the font its also the picture
<peaces> xocite: ok, thanks. since i will only have a few apps installed i think i'll be ok manually setting up my menu
<Dotted> are there any knows issues with Wubi destroying RAID 0 arrays? Just installed 8.04 with wubi and now the raid bios sais the raid is failed and unbootable
<erpo> Dotted: Hardware raid? No, software is not going to destroy hardware arrays.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you know how to get into the bios on that machine?
<Dotted> no clue, its a ICH9R
<Dotted> chipset
<Owner__> no
<godzirra> Bodsda: yeah it is
<Owner__> you tell me don want to messs things up b4 i ask for help
<godzirra> Bodsda: Wols said it was based on the 8187 but I dunno where he found that.
<jediknight_c2k> anyone have any recommendations for using heron to remote an xp system?
<superfirelord42> when it reboots, look carefully for something that says hit something to get to setup or hit something to get to the boot order
<Bodsda> godzirra, what make?
<godzirra> realtek
<erpo> jediknight_c2k: What do you mean by using "remote" as a verb?
<Owner__> ok
<Owner__> got that
<jediknight_c2k> as in remote desktop control
<samtheman> ﻿wifi issue:  i can connect to unsecure (no password) access point in windows but NOT in ubuntu
<superfirelord42> Owner__: not messing things up, taking a stratigical switch if it will let us...
<mreyebrows> hello
<mreyebrows> anyone have a minute?
<Owner__> keep my floppy in or out
<lakcaj> how can I install all the deps that would be needed to compile a package from source that's included in the repos?
<Owner__> hal91
<erpo> jediknight_c2k: You probably want Terminal Server Client.
<nabs> aha
<superfirelord42> Owner__: doesnt matter, it should never reach the floppy if you do it right...
<Owner__> oh  ok
<Owner__> ok i f2 into set up
<superfirelord42> ok, get to boot order....
<merula> jediknight_c2k, yeah, erpo is right. Terminal Server Client is the right thing to use -- just set the "Protocol" to "RDP" or RPDv5
<Bodsda> godzirra, heres the 8187 driver, cant find a 8199 driver -- http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/download/8200/
<mreyebrows> anyone know how to share files from a Mac os 10.4 system to a 7.04 xubuntu system
<superfirelord42> do you see netboot or etherboot?
<Owner__> ok
<erpo> mreyebrows: I don't know mac. But maybe HTTP or SMB?
<__yy__> mreyebrows: osx can likely do NFS, might be worth looking into that
<Dotted> erpo it seems to be software raid
<mreyebrows> its sorta a large file
<godzirra> thanks.. I'll try that and hopefully it'll work.
<Owner__> nop
<superfirelord42> Owner__: do you see netboot etherboot or anything that may hint a network device?
<mreyebrows> about 4.0gb of music
<erpo> Dotted: It's probably fakeraid.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: , what devices do you see?
<mreyebrows> i was thinking just a direct firewire link
<Owner__> net device
<mreyebrows> but i dont think xubuntu supporrts firewire
<Dotted> but i didnt even install it on my raid array
<Owner__> atapi cd rom
<Dotted> so why does ubuntu even touch it?
<erpo> mreyebrows: Firewire is not going to happen. Use 100/1000BASE-T wired networking.
<Owner__> intel  undi ,pxe -2.0
<superfirelord42> Owner__: net device, move that first in the list....
<Owner__> ok
<Owner__> ok done
<Owner__> nework boot
<superfirelord42> Owner__: we will be switching to http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows, it should work better and faster... the floppy way just isnt going to happen...
<godzirra> Bodsda: huh.. that link didnt work for me.
<Owner__> ok
<Owner__> u lead i follow
<Bodsda> godzirra, http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/8200/
<Owner__> do i dload
<superfirelord42> get the tftp32 server from the link http://tftpd32.jounin.net/
<godzirra> Yeah, i know.
<godzirra> i tried both the ftp sites connected to it for the driver.
<godzirra> neither work.
<debCarlos> Hi, i have a problem. When configuring qemu, it says that gcc 3.X is recommended for building it... how can i install gcc 3.X without uninstalling gcc 4.X
<Awsoonn> I want to mount a directory an another computer over ssh, how?
<erpo> Awsoonn: GUI or CLI?
<__yy__> debCarlos: you could build/install gcc 3.x manually
<Awsoonn> CLI
<genii> debCarlos: You can have multiple versions of gcc installed and just choose which you want at compile time
<erpo> Awsoonn: sudo apt-get install sshfs
<Owner__> http://tftpd32.jounin.net/ ok got it
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: apt-get install gcc-3.0
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: should not remove the other one...
<Awsoonn> erpo: the local system is debian,
<Awsoonn> sshfs is not found
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, then, when i make qemu ( $ make) it will ask me wich compiler i would like to use ?
<thinh> is this the right place to ask about xorg related question?
<erpo> Awsoonn: apt-cache search sshfs ?
<DVS01> Awsoonn, add the universe repository
<__yy__> thinh: ask your question and find out
<DVS01> edit /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: i dont think it will ask, you may have to run ./configure again...
<genii> thinh: Probably, if it relates in some way to support of Ubuntu
<DVS01> then sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install sshfs
<merula> what's sshfs?
<gooody> how can i share folders in a network?
<erpo> merula: google for it
<nabs> samba
<thinh> i have twinview enabled and working great when docking but when i undock my internal screen show the other half of it which render my laptop useless when it is undock
<superfirelord42> merula: it mounts another computer as if it was attached as a hd...
<samtheman> ﻿ wifi issue:  i can connect to unsecure (no password) access point in windows but NOT in ubuntu
<superfirelord42> over ssh...
<__yy__> gooody: nfs or samba can both do that (nfs for linux-linux sharing, samba for linux-windows sharing)
<jediknight_c2k> so i'm trying to use the terminal server client and i cant get the thing to connect...
<thinh> what i want is to use twinview when dock and use internal lcd screen when i am undock
<neeto> how would I use sudo in a shell script
<p00zer_> when i try the command ls root/.gnome2_private, i get the response "permission denied", so i tried with sudo and still cannot access this directory.. anyone know why?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ?
<p00zer_> not ls but cd*
<__yy__> neeto: the same way you use it normally, or do you need root permission without a password prompt?
<debCarlos> superfirelord42,  ok
 * tyler kicks crimsun a few times
<Owner__> yeah
<neeto> The latter
<Owner__> i am here
<tritium> tyler: no kicking
<merula> erpo && superfirelord42 -- neat.
<mreyebrows> so
<mreyebrows> to transfer files with a 100/1000 ethernet cord
<mreyebrows> i dont need some kind of client?
<Owner__> you still there
<superfirelord42> merula: ?
<erpo> mreyebrows: You need a server on the machine with the files and client on the machine without the files.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yeah, did you dl it?
<debCarlos> anyone here knows the command to say ./configure wich gcc i'm going to use?
<__yy__> mreyebrows: umm... yes, you will need some kind of program to transfer files...
<merula> superfirelord42, that was in reference to sshfs.
<mreyebrows> any idea D:
<__yy__> debCarlos: try ./configure --help
<superfirelord42> merula: ah...
<Owner__> to this pc
<jediknight_c2k> anyone?  using terminal server client to control an xp box?
<debCarlos> ok __yy__
<Owner__> u mean
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yeah...
<superfirelord42> Owner__: download the folder netboot from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<lucas_> where can i find trunk repositories??
<Owner__> u know which one to go for
<Owner__> installed and ready
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ? yeah, the the folder and its contents. it may take a bit, but still quicker than fighting with floppies for another 4 hours... hehe...
<stiev> jediknight_c2k: what are you trying to do? Just remote control the machine? Or do it over a WAN?
<jediknight_c2k> just remote, local network
<jediknight_c2k> all i'm succeeding at doing is banging my head against the desk...
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how to make the picture clearer on my video output to my tv. The picture and video are not as sharp
<superfirelord42> Owner__: is this a wired or wireless machine you are on at the molment?
<lucas_> i need to install firefox...
<Bob24> slightly fuzzy
<Owner__> wireless
<genii> Bob24: Televisions don't make the greatest monitors for a good reason.
<__yy> Bob24: TV's are generally pretty fuzzy devices. Have you had it looking better before?
<Owner__> i can go wired if you want
<superfirelord42> please do...
<Bob24> yes i have, but im not sure why its like this now
<superfirelord42> it helps hte chance it will work...
<erpo> Bob24: The lower the resolution, the clearer the picture will seem on a TV.
<Dotted> Why would Wubi destroy my software RAID 0 array, installing it on a drive not in a raid?
<Bob24> will the nvidia driver pickup the correct refresh rate
<thinh> anyone good with xorg?
<erpo> Bob24: If you're trying to output a 1024x768 screen to a TV, it's going to look absolutely awful. If you try to output a 640x480 screen to a TV it will only look awful.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dotted Please read the wubi faq and info on their sit
<Bob24> k i see
<Jack_Sparrow> e
<megasquid_> just upgraded to 8.04, but all my terminal fonts are fuzzy
<megasquid_> is there a fix for this?
<erpo> Dotted: Is a raid bios involved?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: tell me when teh files are downloaded...
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > Dotted
<ubottu> Dotted, please see my private message
<Dotted> yes there is a raid bios
<Owner__> how  do i do this it keeps opening into other folders
<erpo> Dotted: Then don't call it software raid. It's fakeraid, which has a very specific meaning.
<jediknight_c2k> .....
<megasquid_> just upgraded to 8.04, but all my terminal fonts are fuzzy, is there a fix for this?
<erpo> megasquid_: Fuzzy? Maybe you should post a screenshot.
<hyougin> How do you completely removing something without using synaptic? I cant seem to delete firefox 2.0.0.15
<hyougin> remove*, I tried purge, dkpg etc
<genii> Dotted: This is a problem in wubi which has been around a while. When it can't find a driver for the raid device it uses usually some sub-disk of it.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: , it isnt endless... its not that many... you will reach the end... i garuntee it...
<Jack_Sparrow> hyougin How was it installed
<Dotted> how whould i know? No need to get rude on my, not you who lost data because of buggy software
<Owner__> do i use the tft for this
<hyougin> through synaptic, but synaptic fails to remove it
<joshman10> anybody know how to solve the hibernation error "killing request for dead queue" on laptop?
<Seven_Six_Two> I read about some project that made a cluster that acts like all of the hardware is combined from all the connected pc's. Does anyone know what this is called?
<hyougin> ive tried removal and complete removal and it refuses to delete
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you dont need the folder 386 though....
<__yy> Seven_Six_Two: openmosix?
<nickrud> hyougin what does  sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox-2 say?
<erpo> Dotted: I'm not being rude. I'm helping you to use the terms that will get you good answers rather than terms that will cause people with the solution to your problem to chase down blind alleys.
<genii> Dotted: I agree it is frustrating and discouraging.
<hyougin> Package firefox-2 is not installed, so not removed
<superfirelord42> Owner__:  you need the .cfg folder... the pxelinux.0 file, and the ubuntu installer folder
<superfirelord42> and its contents
<Seven_Six_Two> __yy, that's it exactly. thanks. The project is dead though. that sux
<Bob24> a screenshot of a tv pretty hard
<samtheman> ﻿ wifi issue:  i can connect to unsecure (no password) access point in windows but NOT in ubuntu
<jediknight_c2k> ok... so i guess nobody ever uses remote desktop from hardy to xp...
<nickrud> hyougin do   dpkg -l '*firefox*' | grep ^ii , and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, did you compile it??
<erpo> jediknight_c2k: Multiple people have told you to use Terminal Server Client.
<Owner__> no how do i get the net boot folder and everthing in it at a time
<charlie5> hi guys ... does anyone know what UTS_RELEASE is about ? ... i'm trying to build sl-modem-source, and it fails since this symbol isn't defined
<__yy> Seven_Six_Two: Indeed, the main guy has moved on to xen, which is pretty much exactly the opposite of openmosix.
<Keaton> Is it possible to extend an existing ext3 partition?
<Owner__> ftf or ftp or what
<hyougin> that didn't output anything
<Dotted> possible to recover the array, you think?
<erpo> Keaton: Yes.
<arvind_khadri> Keaton, yeah
<jediknight_c2k> and i have asked why when i do so it doesnt work.
<Keaton> Alright, just wanted to make sure of that. I'm planning on nuking my XP partition and running it through VirtualBox instead.
<genii> Dotted: However, the stipulation that it does not work on raid arrays is on the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide if anyone ever bothers to read documentation
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you can do ftp.... not tftp...
<erpo> jediknight_c2k: You need to set up the XP box as a server.
<nickrud> hyougin if you have any firefox installed with synaptic, that will output the package names
<hyougin> arvind_khadri, no synaptic did
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<arvind_khadri> Keaton, use a gparted live cd and yeah you cant resize mounted partitions
<Owner__> ok cos i ahve a ftp client
<Owner__> will not need a pass though
<hyougin> i've purged all of the packages that say they're installed but it refuses to delete
<erpo> Keaton: Beware. You can't run 3D games in virtualbox.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: nope, its anonomous..
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, apt-cache policy firefox-2
<jediknight_c2k> i have tried to do so, and so far nothing is working...
<Keaton> erpo: You have officially saved me a lot of buggering around for nothing.
<Owner__> kool
<merula> Keaton, you could always try and get a version of vmware
<hyougin> Candidate: 2.0.0.15+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2
<hyougin>   Version table:
<hyougin>      2.0.0.15+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2 0
<Dotted> genii one would figure that sort of thing would be inside the program itself stating that fakeraid wont work, instead of blindly installing >_>
<clowner> hi all
<merula> Keaton, they make it for linux, and you can run whatever you want in it.
<Seven_Six_Two> __yy, yeah, multi os one one pc...it's going to stay there indefinitely. I'm going to see if it'll work with my kernel
<erpo> Keaton: VMWare has very limited support for 3D games. Very limited.
<merula> clowner, welcome.
<genii> Dotted: You might want to ask on their firum
<genii> *forum
<gooody> when i try to share a folder in gutsy it prompts me to install samba and nfs but in hardy in only installs samba. any inputs regarding to this?
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, does it say installed??
<erpo> Keaton: Do you know about wine?
<clowner> i was update my ubuntu
<hyougin> it says (none)
<Keaton> erpo: Yeah, but it doesn't run all my games.
<hyougin> but it IS installed
<Awsoonn> Thanks to those who helped me, I got it goin' :)
<Keaton> erpo: I'll just stick with the seperate partition.
<bullgard4> "Makefile.in generated by automake 1.10 from Makefile.am." What is the function of Makefile.am. and what is the function of Makfile.in?
<genii> Dotted: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<erpo> Keaton: Then you're pretty much out of luck. You'll have to stick with Windows.
<Awsoonn> you rock!
<merula> clowner, what is it you are asking about?
<nickrud> hyougin what do you mean, refuse to delete then? You can run firefox, even though dpkg says none are installed?
<hyougin> its in internet -> firefox
<hyougin> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.15) Gecko/20080702 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/2.0.0.15
<clowner> any there file i must delete after update, because my harddisk space more smaller :p
<Dotted> thx
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, how is it possible...are you sure its 2 you are using??
<hyougin> yeah.
<hyougin> it says 2.0.0.15
<nickrud> hyougin type:  which firefox
<merula> clowner, no, the updates overwrite the original files.
<Owner__> so we will not be using any floppies
<hyougin> /usr/bin/firefox
<jediknight_c2k> afk for a moment...
<hyougin> if i rm -rf that will that help?
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, dont do that!!!!!
<hyougin> why?
<joshman10> anybody know how to solve the hibernation error "killing request for dead queue" on laptop? msg me please!!!
<gooody> ﻿when i try to share a folder in gutsy it prompts me to install samba and nfs but in hardy in only installs samba. any inputs regarding to this?
<CppIsWeird> if i wanted to see how much data is going through an ethernet adapter, what do I do?"
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thank g-d no....
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, as rm -rf is dangerous...
<merula> hyougin, rm -rf is one of those special commands you only use when you know absolutely what the hell you are doing.
<godzirra> wols: I found a linux driver from realtek for the 8187, but it refuses to compile on my machine.  sigh.
<arvind_khadri> CppIsWeird, iptraff
<erpo> joshman10: Hibernation is finnicky. Sometimes it just doesn't work. Same with suspend.
<genii> Dotted: If your win raid setup has ability to mark a drive dirty then add it back in I'd suggest to do that with the one it installed itself to.
<arvind_khadri> CppIsWeird, thats iptraf
<hyougin> well then how would you suggest getting rid of it
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i dont now why, but your floppies and floppy drive, is hte most picky situation i ahve seen. it just wasnt ment to happen
<nickrud> !who hyougin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who hyougin
<nickrud> !who | hyougin
<ubottu> hyougin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, well try installing firefox 3 over it
<hyougin> I have.
<Owner__> i see
<__yy> gooody: no idea on your quesion... but I'm curious as to why it's a problem...
<superfirelord42> Owner__: anyways, netboot is really cool stuff, normall users dont use it often... but its very cool...
<Owner__> quite a learnig cure for me
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, ok how did you actually 2 then??
<nickrud> hyougin ok, now  ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<Owner__> speaking of troubles getting into the FTP
<Dotted> genii ubuntu is not installed on the raid array tho :/
<hyougin> nickrud, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2008-07-16 13:46 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<Owner__> with that address
<superfirelord42> Owner__: your just not as lucky, hehe... you get the hard introduction into linux.... but once its installed, you will feel better with your system...
<nickrud> hyougin aha! you are using a non ubuntu firefox package ;)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: plus all the work you put into it will make it even more interesting...
<hyougin> eh?
<gooody> ﻿__yy: i want to share a file from hardy to gutsy but hardy did not let me choose what to use to share the file.
<genii> Dotted: Ah. In that case if you had stuff there it's likely gone.
<nickrud> hydrogen  sudo rm -r /opt/firefox  && sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<superfirelord42> Owner__: im trying the ftp
<Owner__> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<superfirelord42> it worked for me...
<Owner__> ok
<Owner__> kool
<hydrogen> && don'thighlightme;
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<hyougin> i downloaded 3.0.1.tar for linux
<superfirelord42> your message said http...
<arvind_khadri> nickrud hyougin , duh thats what i meant by compiled O.0
<nickrud> hydrogen sorry about that, hyougin see above
<Owner__> plz hld
<isakey> how to always use specific DNS instead of auto-assigned by ISP (adsl) ?
<samtheman> ﻿ wifi issue:  i can connect to unsecure (no password) access point in windows but NOT in ubuntu HELPPP
<hyougin> arvind_khadri, yeah but i havent tried it yet because i couldnt find install notes
<gooody> ﻿__yy: when i try to share a folder in gutsy it prompts me to choose between samba and nfs but not in hardy. hardy only installs samba.
<hyougin> ok i did that
<nickrud> hyougin should have no firefox now
<hyougin> oooh, now it says no firefox
<Dotted> genii but why is that? why would ubuntu touch the raid array when it isnt getting installed on it? granted windows is on the raid array, but that shouldn't make the raid array fail? :/
<hyougin> so to install 3.0.1 and compile it, i tried ./configure - make - make install
<hyougin> but it wouldnt work
<SaGe> I have so many problems right now :(
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, why do you want to compile??
<genii> Dotted: No idea.
<debCarlos> hyougin: what soft are you triying to compile?
<hyougin> because i want to try the latest
<arvind_khadri> !ask | SaGe :D
<ubottu> SaGe :D: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hyougin> 3.0.1
<hyougin> debCarlos,  firefox
<debCarlos> ohh
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, then that would be sudo ./configure
<debCarlos> You downladed sources?
<hyougin> yeah
<isakey> how to always use specific DNS instead of auto-assigned by ISP (adsl) ?
<arvind_khadri> SaGe, ask your question!!
<SaGe> I finally getthe desktop up and working. However, through a previous Wubi installation I could use restricted drivers for my graphics card, and they worked perfect. Now on this actual install, they don't seem to work at all.
<nickrud> hyougin just one pointer, you should do your compiling in your home dir somewhere, it's easier
<SaGe> I am stuck at 640X480 too, whereas before ubuntu recognized my resolution of 1440x900
<lucas_> pleeease help! firefox closes when im watching youtube videos...!!!
<debCarlos> hyougin: Where? I have never seen the sources of firefox ?
<arvind_khadri> SaGe, ok... your card model
<lakcaj> Does anyone know why apt-file can't find any of the Contents files?  I don't seem to be the only person having this issue.
<isakey> lucas_: dont watch youtube videos
<arvind_khadri> lucas_, try disabling compiz
<hyougin> main page
<debCarlos> mmm
<lucas_> isakey, thats not a solution, arvind_khadri i want compiz enable...
<gooody> how can i share files from hardy to gutsy?
<mariecpu> Is it possible to download a .deb package file of bluez-utils with all the tools enabled?  Or could someone possibly create one?
<hyougin> arvind_khadri, sudo: ./configure: command not found
<isakey> lucas_: after you found out he is wrong... advance to my solution :/
<genii> gooody: On same or different boxes?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: is it working?
<lucas_> isakey, arvind_khadri u have hardy and firefox 3 and compiz enable...?? u have problems with firefox while watching youtube videos?
<Owner__> my client froze
<Owner__> i sec plz
<igor_> hello
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ok
<gooody> ﻿genii: the 2 computers are connected by a router
<arvind_khadri> hyougin, well see you need to read the Readme given with the source...
<SaGe> arvind_khadri: i use a nVidia 7900gs
<genii> gooody: nfs
<arvind_khadri> lucas_, mine works fine
<Owner__> may its scared of the files
<arvind_khadri> SaGe, use envy it worked for me mine is 7300 gt
<lucas_> arvind_khadri, hardy and firefox 3.0.1 and flash plugin non free??
<arvind_khadri> lucas_, ya!!!
<gooody> ﻿genii: but when i try to share a folder, hardy only installs samba unlike in gutsy where it installs samba and nfs
<debCarlos> How much time takes to compile qemu?
<SaGe> arvind_khadri, what I dont understand is why it worked perfectly on the wubi installation
<nickrud> arvind_khadri what kinds of deps did you need?
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: not that long i think
<hyougin> For information about installing, running and configuring Firefox
<hyougin> including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,
<hyougin> refer to: http://getfirefox.com/releases/
<hyougin>  <-the readme, and i went there.. and tried the instructions, any other ideas?
<FloodBot1> hyougin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyougin> sry.
<l815> when I download an archive from firefox to open with archive manager, I get an error saying there is no program, when it clearly worked yesterday ?
<arvind_khadri> SaGe, :D software... my card worked with restricted drivers in 7.10 but doesnt anymore
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, for which??
<nickrud> arvind_khadri firefox 3
<wols> gooody: there is no reason to use that realtek driver
<wols> godzirra: r8187 for example
<genii> gooody: NFS is installed already
<wols> gooody: sorry, wrong tab complete
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, i didnt need any as i updated from 7.10 to 8.04 the machine took care .. :)
<nickrud> arvind_khadri argh, I thought you said something about compiling, I'm suffering from overscroll I think
<godzirra> wols: Okay...  I found the windows vista 32 bit drivers and installed them into ndisgtk
<godzirra> it says Hardware present: yes
<gooody> ﻿genii: but in hardy i can't choose between samba and nfs
<godzirra> But if I try and configure the networks, I don't have any option for wirelesss still.
<wols> godzirra: why would you use a vista driver again?
<godzirra> Because gateway is stupid and doesn't have an xp driver for the 8199
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, :) i dont compile much..as i did once and faced a hell lot of trouble
<godzirra> and the 8187 I couldnt get to compile with the linux drivers.
<godzirra> And I can't find any 8199 drivers for anything other than vista.
<nickrud> arvind_khadri likewise. Why else use debian/ubuntu ;)
<pyCube> anybody know how the stinking "complete" command works in, say, tcsh or bash?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: did you get the files dl'd?
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, thinking of getting goubuntu/gentoo :)
<wols> godzirra: never ever use linux manufacturer drivers. and there is an open r8187
<wols> and last but not least, run update-pciids
<godzirra> let me google some more.  I must have missed it I guess.
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, shall we pm
<mariecpu> ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/ - can anyone help me sort out this compile error?
<mariecpu> for bluez-utils
<brody> I recently re-installed Ubuntu and since then I have not been able to hear any sound from any on-line sources. . anyone know why?
<Pence> I need help with usb in virtualbox. my scanner works, but my printer doesn't. I think ubuntu is getting to it first.
<ArrPirate> sigh
<ArrPirate> wrong channel
<owner> hey i think i need some help here my cliet is not getting to the server for some reason I must be  doing something wrong
<godzirra> wols;  I still can't find them.  Still looking.
<superfirelord42> ?
<godzirra> the modifued ones on the datanorth site don't compile for me for some reason.
<owner> tryied on all two machines already no luck
<godzirra> wols: if it detects the hardware, in theory shouldn't that make it work?
<superfirelord42> owner did you try simply opening it on internet explorer?
<superfirelord42> ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<owner> FTP it worked there
<owner> but not in the client
<wols> mariecpu: does the file it complains about exist?
<superfirelord42> what client?
<superfirelord42> owner: what cilent?
<wols> godzirra: I gave you the name of it 2 times by now!
<wols> !errors | godzirra
<ubottu> godzirra: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<godzirra> r8187?
<owner> its har to get the file from ie i can not even remember to file structure after two or thre lin k deep
<godzirra> wols: thats the problem.. i'm not getting an error.  ndisgtk says it sees the hardware.
<owner> ftp
<godzirra> I just don't get the option to find a network.
<owner> wise ftp
<superfirelord42> owner i mean open it on ftp in IE... copy and paste this link exactly ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<superfirelord42> it should look like folders right?
<jediknight_c2k> ok... so much for anything i'm doing, i can not get terminal server client to connect to my xp box.   any ideas where i'm going wrong?
<superfirelord42> like browsing windows
<khoa> hi
<wols> godzirra: logfiles have errors
<godzirra> wols: and the only thing I see (when I used lastlog) is r8187?
<wols> errors | jediknight_c2k
<godzirra> wols: where should I be looking for errors for ndisgtk?
<godzirra> or ndiswrapper?
<godzirra> wols: i'm not a linux newb, just new to ndiswrapper and getting wireless to work.
<owner> active failed going passive
<superfirelord42> it said that?
<owner> unable to connect
<jediknight_c2k> unable to resolve host
<wols> godzirra: you think what you want, I draw conclusions from what I see. nothing you say will change that
<junior> hi, i have a X64 ubuntu i just installed and needed help with finding and installing kiba-dock
<wols> jediknight_c2k: use the IP then or fix your local DNS
<junior> can anyone help me
<`Bleu> how can i upgrade my firefox to the non-beta 3.0 in Gutsy?
<jediknight_c2k> instead of computer name use ip address?
<godzirra> wols: I do too.  If you tell me the name I'll be happy to google it.  I'd really appreciate any help.  I'm just telling you /lastlog wols doesn't show anything but r8187
<superfirelord42> owner it works for me...
<wols> godzirra: yes
<godzirra> r8187 is the name?
<superfirelord42> noooooo it doesnt, mine gave a time estimate of 16 hours...
<wols> and the !errors thing was about the datanorth compilation thing btw
<superfirelord42> that should take 16 minutes
<jediknight_c2k> ok i'm gonna go try that....
<godzirra> Ah, gotcha,.
<owner> iknow works for me too only in IE the same link
<godzirra> sorry.
<godzirra> you said not to use the drivers from realtek
<godzirra> so I wasn't sure what the errors thing was for.  Sorry.
<genii> gooody: I'm currently on 8.04 kde3 so can't check it here in Gnome right now. But it has NFS as an option in my sharing section.
<superfirelord42> owner i dont know what to tell you, i dont know a way to get them other than down them one by one...
<godzirra> Hrm.. it says the r8187 module is now rtl8187 and is included in the kernel.
<owner> i will see if it lets me into root then i will navigate my way to netboot
<arvind_khadri> `Bleu, just check up whether its there in the 7.10 repo or not
<superfirelord42> owner, ok...
<godzirra> I hate to be that dumb noob...
<Bodsda> how can i make panel applets (python) ?
<godzirra> but all the links I've found either say its already in the kernel and should work (I g et an error when trying to load the .ko) or it says to download the driver from realtek
<`Bleu> arvind_khadri: I dont think it is, thats why i was wondering if there is a different way to get it working
<arvind_khadri> godzirra, dont feel so...everyone needs time to learn
<zaapiel> meatloaf:the pinnacle of human achivement
<wols> !errrs | godzirra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about errrs
<wols> !errors | godzirra
<ubottu> godzirra: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<junior> does anyone know a link to a kiba dock that works on X64 ubuntu?
<coagent> Anyone here run hardy on a Thinkpad T61?
<arvind_khadri> `Bleu, just say apt-cache policy firefox-3
<owner> what are the setings on your ftp client
<wols> !anyone | coagent
<ubottu> coagent: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Amgine> Bodsda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applets
<JabberWalkie> does anyone have problems running flash video on fullscreen? in runs really choppy...
<godzirra> wols: When I run insmod on the .o file, I get:  "insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module"
<wols> NEVER ever use insmod. NEVER
<arvind_khadri> !paste| `Bleu
<ubottu> `Bleu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superfirelord42> owner: i ahve no setting, i am using hte stock windows settings.... and i downloaded it all on http, making the folders as i went...
<Bodsda> coagent, i run it on a thinkpad t22
<godzirra> okay...
<Bodsda> Amgine, thanks ;~)
<godzirra> then what should I be doing?
<JabberWalkie> i guess this is the wrong place for this....
<Amgine> np
<wols> godzirra: do you now see where I get my impression?
<arvind_khadri> `Bleu, paste the o/p in the site bot gave you and give me the address
<superfirelord42> JabberWalkie: not really, they are just busy...
<godzirra> Sigh.  I'm reading everything you're saying.
<Seven_Six_Two> chromium/dmx looks interesting. I wish I had 8 or 10 more monitors.
<superfirelord42> JabberWalkie: just hold on a sec and someone may be able to help you...
<owner> oh hild on a munit
<wols> godzirra: no. you're not listening
<godzirra> You say not to use the realtek drivers f rom realtek, but the r8187 drivers.  All the google pages I've turned up say that the drivers are either in the kernel already, or to download them from realtke.
<owner> got the zip file here
<superfirelord42> owner: k
<owner> right
<`Bleu> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27899/
<wols> for example, update-pciids
<owner> netboot.tar
<superfirelord42> owner: did you get it to work?
<superfirelord42> ?
<godzirra> is the update-pciids to me?
<superfirelord42> where did you find netboot.tar?
<coagent> Well I was reading about bugs with the dock and a T61 wanted to see if someone had that experience, with kernel hangs on undock
<Bodsda> Amgine, ty for the link, but its got no info on the actual code needed
<junior> can anyone help me with a kiba dock problem? i cant find it for a 64bit ubuntu
<owner> i am getting  netboot.tar
<wols> junior: probably need to compile it yourself
<Amgine> ah... not sure I can help with that Bodsda.
<superfirelord42> owner: from where?
<Bodsda> junior, why not just install the 32 bit version?
<Bodsda> Amgine, ok, cheers
<godzirra> wols: I really am listening, I just don't understand what I'm supposed to be doing.
<`Bleu> arvind_khadri: sorry, didnt have the .0 after 3  here is the new paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/27901/
<owner> ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<wols> first find out EXACTLY what revision of the chip it is
<godzirra> how?
<wols> and I haven't even seen any useful errors from your doings. only whinings of "does not work"
<Bodsda> !pm > junior
<ubottu> junior, please see my private message
<owner> got it
<owner> ok
<superfirelord42> owner, ok, untar it into a new folder.... put tftp32 in the same folder as it...
<owner> now what
<godzirra> I used the vista drivers and loaded them with ndisgtk, and it says it saw the hardware.  I've not tried the realtek drivers because you have said not to use them, and I can't find any other drivers.
<arvind_khadri> `Bleu, i cant open them ,...i hate this ISP.. wait for a few mins...
<owner> ok\
<godzirra> If you will tell me how to find the exact revision of the chip, I will be happy to do whatever I can to get this to work.  I appreciate your help and I'm sorry oyu're getting frustrated at me, but I just don't understand what I'm supposed to be doing at this point.
<wols> I told you several times by now
<zaapiel> homoswami: ?
<Pence> anyone know how to make ubuntu let go of a usb device so I can use it in virtual box?
<superfirelord42> owner: you should have pxelinux.cfg, ubuntu-installer, pxelinux.0, and tftp32.exe in the folder plus some other stuff, right?
<wols> Pence: don't run cups
<godzirra> You told me to use the opensource driver.  Which I can't find, and then you told me to find out the exact revision of the chip, and I asked how.
<junior> so should i uninstall this 64 bit ubuntu and install the other one(i think 32bit) and will it still work on a core2quad computer? also sorry for those who i offended by messeging them, didnt realize it would offend anyone
<arvind_khadri> `Bleu, firefox seems to be there but its in alpha 8 stage
<godzirra> You told me to paste errors, but currently I don't have any except when I tried to use the driver sy ou told me not to use.
<homoswami> Hey, where can I find some coherent instructions for making flash work in Firefox under Hardy Heron?
<`Bleu> arvind_khadri: i know, that
<Pence> wols: how do I do that?
<iter> godzirra: lshw | grep capabilities
<owner> with tft i run the exe file right
<`Bleu> arvind_khadri: i know, that's why i want to install the full version of firefox 3.0
<bobertdos> ﻿homoswami: Are you on a 32 or 64-bit system?
<homoswami> 32
<arvind_khadri> `Bleu, the motu will soon be updating it when they have a release for it
<homoswami> can we talk in another room? the noise in here is killin' me
<superfirelord42> yeah, but are all the stuff in the folder?
<bobertdos> ﻿homoswami: certainly
<godzirra> iter: That returned a lot of stuff, but nothing that looks like a chipset for my network.  one sec, pasting it.
<junior> should i uninstall my 64bit ubuntu for a 32bit ubuntu? and what is the difference between the two?
<owner> !   C:\Users\owner\Desktop\netboot.tar.gz: Cannot create buntu-installer\i386\pxelinux.0
<owner> !   C:\Users\owner\Desktop\netboot.tar.gz: Cannot open pxelinux.0 ( --> pxelinux.0)
<owner> !   C:\Users\owner\Desktop\netboot.tar.gz: Symbolic link points to missing file
<ubottu> owner: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> owner: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> owner: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<`Bleu> arvind_khadri: ok, i guess i will just wait for it.
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> `Bleu, or else you can compile it
<zaapiel> lol
<xocite> lol
<junior> should i uninstall my 64bit ubuntu for a 32bit ubuntu? and what is the difference between the two?
<zaapiel> nice
<superfirelord42> hehe, you just messed up ubottu......
<zaapiel> the bot got banned
<zaapiel> comrade drugdiller
<zaapiel> salute
<thomas__> !915
<godzirra> iter & wols:  http://sial.org/pbot/31606 is the paste of lshw | grep capabilities
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915
<owner> wow
<superfirelord42> owner: thaqt was halarious...
<thomas__> hum
<junior> should i uninstall my 64bit ubuntu for a 32bit ubuntu? and what is the difference between the two?
<drugdiller> yo!
<zaapiel> o/
<monkee13_> any good faq to get mod_security working on 8.04 servrer?
<jediknight_c2k> ok... now i'm getting connection refused...  i seem to be chasing a hopeless dream here...
<owner> all i did waw use win rar to unzip it
<junior> should i uninstall my 64bit ubuntu for a 32bit ubuntu? and what is the difference between the two?
<thomas__> I'm getting 3D acceleration errors with Eve online, the system test says that it is not enabled
<thomas__> How do I see if it is?
<rigel> hey guys im running hardy heron with a ATI HD4850 and im getting the VCDK install error, any clues how i can get out of 800x600??
<junior> should i uninstall my 64bit ubuntu for a 32bit ubuntu? and what is the difference between the two?
<Driv3r912> I have a problem starting Ubuntu. Once in a while, my system boots and the passes the USplash screen, after that, it goes blank. Sometime restarting multiple times or moving my mouse before the logon screen appears makes it stop, other times, it boots normally. Any ideas anyone?
<superfirelord42> owner: hold on, im reading it...
<owner> got the file in there though
<wols> rigel: you might need current, newer fglrx drivers than those in hardy
<godzirra> wols: So what am I supposed to be doing?  I can't find any open source 8187 driver, I don't know how to get the exact chipset of the card, ndiswrapper says the hardware is there (with vista drivers) but doesn't work,  and you say I'm not supposed to use the linux driver from realtek.
<erpo> junior: Unless you have more than 4GB of memory or you know you absolutely must have 64 bit, you should go with 32 bit.
<rigel> wols: will i be able to get fglrx from apt-get? is there a filename?
<superfirelord42> owner, do you see pxelinux.0 in the folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior Stick with 32
<debCarlos> man, i just readed the thing of the bot, xDDDD
<owner> yeah 14kb
<junior> what if i have 4 gb of memory? should i still use the 32bit ubuntu? also, is there an easier way to change the 64bit to 32 bit or do i just have to uninstall and reinstall?
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, you seem to be a non english speaker :)
<wols> rigel: not a newer than what is in hardy already
<superfirelord42> owner, start tftp
<owner> its on
<superfirelord42> do you know your network settings?
<owner> i have to find out not off the top of my head
<owner> if you know what i mean
<junior> what if i have 4 gb of memory? should i still use the 32bit ubuntu? also, is there an easier way to change the 64bit to 32 bit or do i just have to uninstall and reinstall?
<jediknight_c2k> so... terminal server client, now getting connection refused... any ideas why?
<debCarlos> <arvind_khadri>: yep :)
<superfirelord42> owner: put in 192.168.33.100 for a start address, set the pool size to 5, bootfile to pxelinux.0... do not yet click save...
<Jack_Sparrow> junior create a sep /home, life will be easier
<superfirelord42> owner: look up your dns server on your current windows machine...
<superfirelord42> and put that in...
<genii> junior: if your cpu is 64 bit use 64 bit install. All 4Gb will be seen. If qa 32 bit cpu use server install and then install ubuntu-desktop. 4gb will still get seen
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, could see that in your grammar...dont mind it but it should be "I read about the bot thing"
<pyrourk> hi to all =)
<pyrourk> help me please
<Driv3r912> pyrourk, what's the issue?
<debCarlos> <arvind_khadri>: mmm, i wasn't thinking.... but now you say it... you're right :)
<Pence> wols: it didn't work, I still can't select "canon i350 [0120]" under "devices"->"usb devices"
<erpo> junior: You shouldn't private message people without permission. The proper way to ask for a particular person's assistance is to preface your comment with their nick in the channel. Like this.
<pyrourk> hi Driv3r912
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, :D
<pyrourk> as I update the vim?
<godzirra> I guess wols is done with me.  How do Itry and load the .ko file for my driver?  Iguess I'll try that.
<Driv3r912> what's that? did you post the issue above?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | pyrourk
<ubottu> pyrourk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rigel> wols: thanks for the help
<superfirelord42> owner: put router as your default gateway...
<superfirelord42> owner: mask is 255.255.255.0
<superfirelord42> owner: and pick a domain name... did you get all of that?
<Driv3r912>  
<Driv3r912> pyrourk, still there?
<godzirra> CAn anyone please help me get my Realtek 8199 working in ubuntu?  (I've been told its an 8187 variant, but I don't know for sure and don't know how to check)
<junior> so since i have a 64bit ubuntu installed right know, i should unstall it and install the 32bit?
<gooody> how will i know my ip address?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior SInce it is installed, run it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > junior
<ubottu> junior, please see my private message
<nck> i mistakenly delete the /etc/sudoer file, what should i do to recover it
<Driv3r912> pyrourk, do you have an issue that needs resolved? It doesn't hurt to ask.
<junior> jack_sparrow: which chroot should i use on the site u gave me?
<superfirelord42> owner: you there?
<owner> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> junior Wait until you have a problem
<owner> pick a domain name
<owner> \?
<superfirelord42> owner: pick one... how about w00t....
<gooody> how will i know my ip address?
<nck> is there any way to recover my sudoers file?
<junior> Jack_Sparrow: i do, i cant get a kiba dock to work and dont know enouph about linux to compile it myself
<superfirelord42> nck: reinstall hte sudoers package? or i think if you run visudoers it will recreate it...
<Jack_Sparrow> nck look for .Trash in root since it had to be removed with root access
<owner> thats w00t
<superfirelord42> nck: did you delete it with the rm command?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior Install 32 bit.. at least until you get more comfortable.  You can have both installed..  32 and 64
<superfirelord42> owner, set hte size of pool to 5..... is there anything we did not fill except for additional option?
<owner> nop
<nck> i try
<junior> Jack_sparrow: but would that be a waste of Hard Drive? should i just install the 32bit and be done with that? because i really dont see me using the 64bit if 32bit is easier
<superfirelord42> owner: is your windows firewall running?
<bullgard4> "man autoconf - Generate configuration scripts." What are 'configuration scripts' for?
<debCarlos> <gooody>: Try running as root # ifconfig | grep -m 1 -i "inet addr"  .... your ip is the number after inet addr :)
<owner> i hope so
<owner> heh he
<Jack_Sparrow> junior many people run multiple linux's one to keep as stable and one for experimenting.  hard drive space is not the premium that it once was
<superfirelord42> owner, flip over to the tftp srever tab...
<owner> to
<debCarlos> *"inet addr"
<superfirelord42> owner... although i hate to say this.. it may have to go down for a short while... it may block the dhcp and tftp
<superfirelord42> owner, do you have an external firewall?
<owner> ok
<owner> dont really know
<nck> superfirelord42: ya. with rm command
<owner> why
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, gosh to know my ipaddress thats a huge lot of work :D
<legend2440> godzirra: have you read this?    http://globalsyzygy.wordpress.com/2007/12/30/fixing-your-rtl8187-netgear-wg111v2-in-ubuntu/
<lampe> sudo apt
<superfirelord42> Jack_Sparrow: that means it wont be in his .Trash, he used rm...
<owner> i use a bount of software why
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone know if the dmx project has an irc channel?
<superfirelord42> owner, i dotn want to leave you live on the innet to do this... ok, turn the firewall off, we will have to be quick... as soon as its off... start the laptop...
<Jack_Sparrow> superfirelord42 bummer
<superfirelord42> watch the tftp client to see if it picks up...
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri:  yep :)
<godzirra> legend2440: Nope, I'll go read that now.  thank you.
<junior> jack_sparrow: so your saying like i should have the 32bit for running programs and the 62 bit to practice compiling? but how will i know the difference when i start up my computer? because i already choose between windows vista and ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> junior you will have another menu option
<nck> Jack_Sparrow: i have no root access, cant access that .Trash
<superfirelord42> junior: rename one to Ubuntu 32 and the other Ubuntu 64...
<david123> does a plain wallpaper speed up a pc?
<owner> dont i have to connect it to some first
<superfirelord42> nck: it wont be there... you rm'd it,not graphicly deleted...
<superfirelord42> owner: explain?
<owner> the laptop
<junior> Jack_Sparrow: how do i rename one, is there a button to click when in the option of selecting the os you want to choose?
<owner> its free standing
<Jack_Sparrow> junior a menu option.. just like vista or ub
<superfirelord42> owner: plug it into a wired network...
<Jack_Sparrow> junior you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<godzirra> legend2440: waiting for it to come up.  Its not happy. :)
<owner> say the eth on th router
<nck> superfirelord42: so, what should i do now? can i copy the original 8.04 sudoers file from internet then put it back into /etc?
<owner> right
<david123> what is the fastest xfce window manager?
<superfirelord42> nck: did you run visudoers?
<godzirra> legend2440: Actually it came up to a blank page for me :((
<superfirelord42> in a terminal?
<junior> jack_sparrow: how do i get to that file?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nck> superfirelord42: ya, but i cannot mv anything to /etc since i have no root access
<Jack_Sparrow> junior use shift ctrl v to paste into a terminal
<owner> i plugged it into the back of my router
<superfirelord42> nck: you dont need to move...just type in visudoers exactly...
<Jack_Sparrow> nck use recovery mode
<superfirelord42> owner, it must be on the same network as the other computer with tftp32..
<owner> yes the all use the same router
<pyrourk_> hi to all
<pyrourk_> Driv3r912,
<superfirelord42> owner.. good, lets boot it up, and cross our fingers!!!!
 * superfirelord42 crosses fingers
<nck> superfirelord42: command not found, only got visudo
<superfirelord42> nck, sorry, visudo
<legend2440> godzirra: det it yet?
<Driv3r912> pyrourk, what is your issue?
<legend2440> get
<nck> superfirelord42: permission denied
<godzirra> legend2440: nope
<godzirra> still just a blank page.
<junior> jack_sparrow: ok im in that file, know what do i edit?
<mattgman> just wanted to say thank you for creating ubuntu!
<godzirra> the bottom of my browser says its transferring
<godzirra> but its not working it looks like :(
<Mr_Dust> I have a problem to install OOo 3.0 on 8.04
<Mr_Dust> Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<Mr_Dust> #0 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0xb67c0767]  blabla..
<Jack_Sparrow> junior What exactly are you trying to do?
<Mr_Dust> how can I solve this problem?
<superfirelord42> nck: i just realized... yeah, reboot into recovery mode and run it...
<nck> thanks all guy, will boot into recovery mode and try
<nck> ok
<superfirelord42> owner any luck?
<legend2440> godzirra: i can paste the article. its a how to for rtl8187. will that help you?
<owner> laptop boots into C:
<godzirra> Suure, that would hopeflly help :)
<legend2440> ok
<superfirelord42> you had netboot as the first device?
<kr3am> I have msi p965 mainboard with a JMircon controller on it and can't get 8.04 to install
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<junior> Jack_sparrow: change the ubuntu selection i have now to read ubuntu 62bit so when i install the 32bit i will know the difference
<pyrourk_> Driv3r912, I want to update a text editor called vi typing in the terminal   :help
<owner> yes
<owner> i did
<owner> going back to make sure
<superfirelord42> owner, hook a cable directly from the laptop to the compuer with tftp and change the default gateway to your local machines ip... make sure to press save....
<owner> yep
<KDB9000> I need some help with my bluetooth. I have a logitech free pulse bluetooth headphones and I have gotten them to connect to my laptop but Rhythmbox doesn't play though them and they get disconnected. Any thoughts?
<superfirelord42> owner... do you have a third machine we can talk on?
<nano_> How is possible to determine which module is being loaded by what?
<Driv3r912> pyrourk, does vi come in Ubuntu by default?
<owner> yeah
<owner> wireles
<legend2440> godzirra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27904/
<Mr_Dust> humm.. noone knows about it? -installing OOo 3.0 on 8.04
<pyrourk_> yeah Driv3r912
<superfirelord42> owner ok... that will work... wire the tftp computer to the laptop
<junior> Jack_sparrow: are you still there?
<mattgman> i am searching for a system monitor that displays as a widget on my desktop.  any ideas where i might find one?
<godzirra> legend2440: thanks, reading now.
<Flannel> mattgman: try conky
<legend2440> godzirra: ok hope it helps
<Owner__> ok i am here
<Jack_Sparrow> junior yep, had to help the wife..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit                             (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<godzirra> legend2440: even if it doesnt, I appreciate the effort. :)
<Driv3r912> Okay, unfortunately, I am not familiar with that. I am familiar with gedit and leafpad. What is the command to launch it?
<mattgman> ty flannel
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ok, try booting the laptop again... it should work this time...
<superfirelord42> btw, you turned the firewall on the tftp machine off right?
<Owner__> what should i expect to see
<superfirelord42> a ubuntu choice screen
<Jack_Sparrow> junior you should look for something close to this   title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-15-generic    and add 64 bit to the end
<superfirelord42> goto the dhcp server tap... on tftp32
<pyrourk_> Driv3r912, ./namearchivo
<superfirelord42> did you settings dissapear
<superfirelord42> ?
<nick_server> can some tell me  how i will get vimrc file
<nick_server> for configuration setting
<nck> superfirelord42:  Jack_Sparrow : thanks all guy, i get my root back after issuing #vi -r /etc/sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> nck glad to help
<pyrourk_> vi editorfilename
<superfirelord42> nck: awesome....
<pyrourk_> haaa
<jewbakka> what's a good book for linux administration?
<pyrourk_> bash
<Jangari> I've inadvertently changed my default file manager to pcman, which I don't like, how do i get it back to nautilus?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: did you check on hte dhcp server tab?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari How did you change it..  Id like a link to the tutorial
<junior> Jack_Sparrow there are a couple of those at the end, it shows  ## ##end default options ## then title ubuntu 8.04, kernal 2.6.24-16-generic, is that what i want?
<Jangari> i didn't, Jack_Sparrow; I installed pcman to give it a go, and today, it seems to have become default
<pyrourk_> Driv3r912,  programer bash
<achuu_skomara> sarah
<Jack_Sparrow> junior yes
<junior> Jack_Sparrow: so if i change the first part, it will change the title on the list?
<Driv3r912> well, I don't have it. Maybe my 8.04 Live CD doesn't come with it. Again, I'm sorry. I wonder if anyone else knows. You could also try ubuntuforums.org
<Driv3r912> I've gotten great support there a long long time ago when I first started Ubuntu
<Owner__> well the wa the problm we had to save first
<debCarlos> Hi again :) I have problems with electricity...
<Owner__> b4 lost the others bcos of that
<cckk> Jack_Sparrow: did you get your ati card working the other night?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i thought so... everything got cleared... hehe...
<superfirelord42> Owner__: put the local machine as the router...
<Owner__> yeah bummer
<superfirelord42> and hit save
<superfirelord42> and boot hte other ocmputer
<pyrourk_> thanks Driv3r912
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, How is the Owner__ installation going?
<Owner__> ok the lap is still boot up then goes to cmd promt
<superfirelord42> Owner__: a cmd prompt?
<raymond> I am having trouble installing Citrix
<Owner__> yeah
<junior> Jack_Sparrow: did you get that last one or do i need to retype it?
<superfirelord42> like c:>?
<Driv3r912> pytourk, yeah, unfortunately I've never heard of that particular text editor. Good luck with your issue however, I hope you do get it resolved.
<Owner__> i took ou the hal91 already
<Owner__> yeah
<samtheman> i have problem with sound
<samtheman> it works in movie player
<nck> ubuntu 8.04.1 unable to connect to windows network. nothing show in the <places> <network> except a windows network icon.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you hit save on the dhcp server.... ok, look at hte log viewer on tftp32, does it show anything?
<samtheman> but after than won't work on vlc  media player
<samtheman> anybody know what's wrong?
<Jangari> anyone know how i might go about finding out the total duration of a bunch of wav files in a directory in a terminal?
<Owner__> we need to set the values cos we llost all of them ive me a sec and i will get to you ok
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ok...
<Owner__> b4 what tdo we do wi the routwr section
<junior> jack_sparrow: are you still there?
<raymond> To install the Citrix ICA Client for Unix
<Owner__> of things
<Sorres> hello! im trying to install the driver to my sound card, i download from the creative site and its a .tar.gz file. so i go to the terminal and write "tar xfvs XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18.tar.gz but i doesnt work, what am i doing wrong?
<superfirelord42> teh router section? put the default gateway on your computer hooked to the internet
<junior> jack_sparrow: are you still there?
<pyrourk> 	who knows about the text editor vi
<superfirelord42> pyrourk: i do... what do you need?
<junior> who knows how to change the names of the operating systems on the list when you start up your computer?
<pyrourk> superfirelord42, update the vim
<debCarlos> junior: You can change them editing the menu.lst file on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<superfirelord42> pyrourk: apt-get update vim?
<DigitalNinja> Are there any good examples of mod_proxy for Ubuntu? Dapper does't like the ProxyPass option.
<plouffe> I installed 32bit firefox for 64amd ubuntu, now I'm trying to install adblock. It says to copy library to plugins directory, but copying .xpi file doesn't work. What library do they mean? (there is no .so in .xpi)
<junior> debcarlos: so what would i change if i wanted to change the name ubuntu to ubuntu-64?
<samtheman> anybody know why sounds once works after than doesn't work
<superfirelord42> junior: Title entries....
<junior> superfirelord42: near the bottom under the end default options?
<nck> anyone know a good daemon monitoring frontend ?
<superfirelord42> the title entires go in order of what is shown...
<epifanio> hi
<davidh1983> samtheman: when i have used to have that problem it was because i was using i think the OSS sound system instead of alsa...i think oss doesnt support multiple programs using sounds so if ANYTHING else is up that can use sounds it wont work
<davidh1983> thats all i can think of
<pyrourk> hey
<Owner__> ok back
<davidh1983> are you in oss or alsa?
<epifanio> it is possible to store in a dvd,   all the package i've installed on a ubuntu machine ?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ok, hit save...
<Owner__> yeah
<pyrourk> Writing to console  :help
<superfirelord42> Owner__: change to the first tab then restart the other machine followed by exessive finger crossing...
<Owner__> i wanted to know the  routwr section whatgoes there
<superfirelord42> put whatever your default gateway is for your machine you are on right now...
<Owner__> i wanted to know the  routwr section whatgoes there
<whitney> morning,would someone tell me something nice about linux
<davidh1983> nice about linux?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: its the same as your defaut gateway on your machine with internet
<superfirelord42> whitney: its free
<Owner__> and what shou be in current dir and the othe blow that
<davidh1983> its open source
<superfirelord42> Owner__: leave that, make sure the boot file is pxeboot.0
<superfirelord42> whitney: it has millions of applications and gives you freedom of choice
<davidh1983> its its a lot more stable and secure than windows or mack ever will be (at least if you get the right distro)
<Jack_Sparrow> whitney This is a support channel...  you might want #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions and discussions
<superfirelord42> (and linux is very focused)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: how goes it?
<Owner__> not hld on
<godzirra> legend2440: yeah, that still didn't owrk.  thanks anyways. :(
<Owner__> i not there yet
<superfirelord42> kk
<hyde> does this URL contain the latest ubuntu netboot image: ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/ ???
<Owner__> in a while
<junior> can anyone help me change the name of the operating systems on bootup?
<thebitgu1u> Does ubuntu have a utility to easily configure dual monitors?
<Reformer81> I currently use Firefox 2 without a problem.  Will I be able to install Firefox 3 without it screwing around with my settings for FF2?  I'm on 8.04.
<superfirelord42> hyde: yes it does...
<superfirelord42> hyde: are you trying to do a netboot also?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior Use the command I gave you to pastebin your menu list.  we cant do this blindly
<hyde> thanks superfirelord42. Yes, I have a laptop, no cdrom, no floppy ..
<chandoo> hi
<superfirelord42> hyde: your doing the same thing im helping Owner__ with... hehe...
<chandoo> has any one tried ubuntu MID edition
<Jack_Sparrow> junior yep, had to help the wife..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit                             (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<godzirra> Can anyone please help me get my Realtek 8199 working in ubuntu?  (I've been told its an 8187 variant, but I don't know for sure and don't know how to check, and the instructions at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27904/ didnt work for me)
<junior> Jack_sparrow: lol u had gone somewhere so someone else told me something so i restarted the computer to see what the list actually said, so i didnt have it anymore
<hyde> superfirelord42: interesting. I am using this notes: http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows
<chandoo> i am assuming it is something i can install on a pda like dell x51v
<junior> jack_sparrow: oh, there it is
<superfirelord42> thats the exact one im going by...
<chandoo> has any one installed on DELL pda x51v?
<superfirelord42> i have used tftp32 before with routers... very usefull, anyways... tell us if you get it working... we are still fighting with it...
<hyde> ok, I am trying to download the image now ..
<Jangari> Jack_Sparrow: in case you wanted to know, I solved my default file manager issue...
<debCarlos> Hi again... this is electricity problems are really.... i must stop... i have to calm down...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari How
<whitney> pliz can you tell me the procedures one follows when installing linux os thru email (whitllex95@yahoo.com)
<junior> jack_sparrow: ok it set up pastebinit, what is the cat thing? right after the &&?
<Jangari> by removing pcman
<cckk> i have a hp pavilion with front panel mic and headphones jack, is there any way to reassign what the mic jack does like there is in windows? i would like to make it a headphone jack as well so 2 headphones on the front panel
<Jack_Sparrow> junior that is all one command
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<junior> jack_sparrow: cause i now know how to get to the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thebitgu1u> anyone?
<debCarlos> thebitgulu: ?
<Reformer81> I currently use Firefox 2 without a problem.  Will I be able to install Firefox 3 without it screwing around with my settings for FF2?  I'm on 8.04.
<junior> jack_sparrow: lol thats all one command, so i just type all that?
<davidh1983> whitney go to www.ubuntu.com  ....download it them burn image to disc
<Jack_Sparrow> junior copy and paste all of that
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ?
<andresj> hey what was that command that read from a file/device and wrote to a file/device? It's in the tongue of my mo--i mean the tip of my tongue :P
<KDB9000> >	I need some help with my bluetooth. I have a logitech free pulse bluetooth headphones and I have gotten them to connect to my laptop but Rhythmbox doesn't play though them and they get disconnected. Any thoughts anyone?
<junior> jack_sparrow: i know this sounds stupid but whats copy in linux, cause my ctrl+c doesnt seem to work
<superfirelord42> andresj: dd?
<jbroome> andresj: mv?
<davidh1983> shift+ctrl+c
<andresj> jbroome: lol no
<davidh1983> i think
<andresj> superfirelord42: I think thats it :P
<Jack_Sparrow> junior ctrl-c v work.. except in the terminal.. and like I told you earlier add shift to the normal copy commands when using the term
<andresj> superfirelord42: yeah thats it thanks! :)
<zaapiel> capt jack
 * debCarlos advices that if he quits another time, it's because a electricity problem, and, for the security of his pc, he will not start it again until he thinks is safe :)
<junior> jack_sparrow: ok i got it now, ok i did that, now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior yep, had to help the wife..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit                    See this....>>>>         (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Bodsda> is it possible to have different icons for different folders? i dont mean the emblems i mean the whole icon, if so how? 8.04
<banisterfiend> hey guys, audacity used to work on my system, but now when i try to 'play' a file i've opened it says 'error can't open audio device'. other audio programs work though, what's going on ? (p.s i've uinstalled and reinstalled it too)
<machinedog_> omg
<junior> jack_sparrow: ok, it is http://pastebin.com/f51c482b3
<machinedog_> I just fell in love with compiz
<Reformer81> banisterfiend: Welcome to Gutsy.
<Bodsda> Reformer81, how do you know hes on gutsy?
<Owner__> yeah
<machinedog_> urnet.org
<Owner__> nada
<davidh1983> banister:  do you have jack up and running?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior edit line 130 and add to the end of it.. 64bit
<cckk> hello everyone, I have a hp pavilion with front panel mic and headphones jack, is there any way to reassign what the mic jack does, like there is in windows? i would like to make it a headphone jack as well. So that I have 2 headphones on the front panel, thanks for any help
<Reformer81> banisterfiend: You may need to restart X or even completely reboot to get the sound working again.... that's what I end up having to do.  No one here has been able to offer a solution in 2 months for me anyway.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: so you didnt see anything in the log...?
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Because that's something that started for me when I installed Gutsy (though not just an issue with Audacity). :)
<junior> jack_sparrow: how do i make it show me the line number?
<Owner__> i dont tink we got the client set up right
<Bodsda> banisterfiend, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Owner__> noting
<Bodsda> Reformer81, are you using hardy now?
<superfirelord42> Owner, nothing in the dhcp tab?
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Oh, I meant hardy... :)
<Reformer81> 8.04
<superfirelord42> Owner, no taken IPs?
<Bodsda> Reformer81, try this         killall pulseaudio        then open a music player that usually wont work
<Beryllium> is there a such thing as being able to mount a directory over SSH?
<Owner__> lattop still boots up and come back with the promt
<Jack_Sparrow> junior I need to run.. just look at line 130 in the pastebin and fine the same line in your menu.lst and edit it.
<davidh1983> banisterfriend:  i think its possible they might be able to help you more in #ubuntustudio   it would specialize in that kinda support
<Owner__> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<junior> jack_sparrow: ok thanks
<cckk> good night
<superfirelord42> Owner__: nothing under DHCP?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: then its not config, its out lack of a crossover
<Flannel> Beryllium: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sshfs
<Reformer81> Bodsda: I've tried that... no good.
<superfirelord42> *our
<Bodsda> Reformer81, hhmmm, whats the exact error?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: plug them both back into the router...
<Sorres> i cant seem to find a link on how can install a tar.gz packages, can someone assist? ty
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> i am looking for a way to be able to have Rythmbox (or another music player maybe) be put into shuffle/random mode, but then be able to manually choose the next song to be played, and/or manually create a playlist...anyone know if this is possible?
<Reformer81> Bodsda: It always says [Application] cannot access the sound device... or something similar.
<Beryllium> thanks FloodBot1
<Reformer81> Bodsda: It works fine until I start playing sound in Firefox/Flash.
<Beryllium> er, Flannel
<Bodsda> Reformer81, odd, not sure sorry, maybe ask in   #pulseaudio
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Well, I've given up on pulse since ALSA never gave me ANY problems (multiple sound apps playing at once worked just fine too)
<superfirelord42> hyde: any luck?
<Reformer81> Bodsda: But even after changing to ALSA, this same issue stuck around.
<hml> is it possible to drive a 1920x1200 monitor using vga? or would i have to use dvi for that?
<Reformer81> Very strange, I know.
<Owner__> nop
<Beryllium> hml: I use a D-Sub connector for mine ("vga")
<superfirelord42> at this point, we cross our fingers......
<Owner__> we did not put anything in the tftp client you know
<superfirelord42> ?
<hml> Beryllium: give me more details; which  monitor; does it flicker when yolu use the x pattern?
<Reformer81> I currently use Firefox 2 without a problem.  Will I be able to install Firefox 3 without it screwing around with my settings for FF2?  I'm on 8.04.
<KDB9000> anyone here use bluetooth headphones?
<superfirelord42> thats because thats the client
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thats because thats the client, not the server
<sysop1972> genii : hey I am back..
<Owner__> it was blank all we did weas fill in for dhcp
<Owner__> oh ok
<banisterfiend> Bodsda: the latest one
<genii> sysop1972: I'm still around but it's about 1Am now here. How goes the setup?
<raymond> install citrux  how
<infernal_jesus> Does the Ubuntu installer come with a partition editor that can resize partitions?
<Owner__> could it be my firewalls
<raymond> install citrux how please
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i thought you turned off your firewall on hte tftp machine?
<genii> raymond: Ask somewhere they deal with Microsoft issues please, not here
<Owner__> i dont think so
<Owner__> i remem doing that
<Beryllium> I don't do it in Linux ... it's a bit blurry in parts ... I'd like to use DVI if I could
<Bodsda> banisterfiend, Hardy Heron 8.04 -- it was just cause someone said ur on gutsy (7.10) but they were mistaken
<superfirelord42> raymond: install citrix on linux?
<raymond> yes
<superfirelord42> genii: there is citrix for ubuntu...
<neeto> How do you use sudo in a shell script?
<raymond> how
<superfirelord42> Owner__: please check your firewallls are off..
<cckk> hello everyone, I have a hp pavilion with front panel mic and headphones jack, is there any way to reassign what the mic jack does, like there is in windows? i would like to make it a headphone jack as well. So that I have 2 headphones on the front panel, thanks for any help
<kr3am> Any one know of any solutions to the problem with JMB361 raid controller, Please help me I have been pulling my hair out for the last 18 hours
<raymond> superfirelord42: how
<superfirelord42> raymond: it has been a while since i have done the citrix for linux, i would have to pull it up...
<genii> superfirelord42: Not in repos. Although searching for "citrix" results are rdesktop and tsclient
<legend2440> godzirra: only way to tell if you have 8189 or 8187L or 8187B is to physically look at the card. once you know that you may be able to find a how to for that specific card
<raymond> superfirelord42: i would really be thankful if you hlp me how to install it
<superfirelord42> genii: doesnt mean its in repos, its commercial, but it does run on linux...
<superfirelord42> raymond: im looking for it...
<genii> superfirelord42: Ah, alright.
<superfirelord42> ah, raymond, open a terminal
<banisterfiend> Bodsda: so what do i do about sound not working in audacity? someone said DE had bloated, or 'pulse' stolen my sound, or something about osund servers, wtf?
<MagicMarkerPen> Any one know of any solutions to the problem with JMB361 raid controller, Please help me I have been pulling my hair out for the last 18 hours
<raymond> ok
<sysop1972> genii : I have all the users installed.  I guess the next thing is to modify the smb.conf?
<raymond> superfirelord42: ok
<superfirelord42> raymond: mkdir citrixinstall && cd citrixinstall
<Bodsda> banisterfiend, try this, close audacity, in a terminal run      killall pulseaudio     open audacity and try and play something
<raymond> superfirelord42: i type it the way i se it
<superfirelord42> yup...
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> i am looking for a way to have a music player ( i currently use Rhythmbox) on random/shuffle, but still allow for manually selecting the next song, or even creating a playlist, then going back to random when the playlist is empty...anyone know if this is possible, and how?
<superfirelord42> raymond: do you already have hte file downlaoded?
<superfirelord42> *downloaded
<genii> sysop1972: Yes. So in this case you want a share section for each directory you made there which you want to specify allowed users, who can read or write there, and invalid users, etc
<raymond> superfirelord42 yeah
<superfirelord42> Owner__: have you turned off the firewall
<superfirelord42> raymond: what dir is it in?
<superfirelord42> on your desktop?
<raymond> superfirelord42: desktop
<MagicMarkerPen> superfirelord42, Have you tryed xbmc its avalible as a deb package
<superfirelord42> raymond, what is it called?
<superfirelord42> xbmc? im assuming its a citrix alternate?
<superfirelord42> MagicMarkerPen: is that a citrix alternate?
<Bodsda> Blade_Wizard_Fal, i wouldnt have thought so, not without manually coding something, when its on shuffle it will shuffle your playlist aswell
<raymond> superfirelord42: there are 4 files
<superfirelord42> what is the tar.gz file?
<superfirelord42> what is it called?
<Reformer81> If I install Firefox 3 will it affect my Firefox 2 in any way?
<sysop1972> ok well i have the smb.conf file open.  can you give me an example?  I have a user named james and a folder named sales that I would like him to have access to.
<raymond> setup.wfc
<Bodsda> Reformer81, it should replace the browser but keep the settings
<Sorres> hello. i downloaded my sound card driver wich is a tar.gz package, i extract it to my deskotop and run the installer, but when i press the run in terminal the terminal doesnt show.
<banisterfiend> Bodsda: that didn't work :( ok here's what happened, my fren opened up a 250mb file in gimp..and i kind of crashed my system...every since then things have been acting weird, like i can't click synaptic from the menu anymore it says 'can't grab mouse error' or something like that, and programs seem to be running slower, and now this audacity thing....does it all sound related? really gnome/x-windows is starting to run really sl
<banisterfiend> ow and crappy and less programs work properly everyday. what does it sound like to you?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> Bodsda: yea, i was just hoping that someone might no a way...or maybe a specific music player that would allow something along those lines...
<raymond> superfirelord42: setupwfc
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Crap
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Then I'm screwed.
<Bodsda> Blade_Wizard_Fal, not to my knowledge, sorry
<genii> sysop1972: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html has some simpler examples. There are other options you can specify to narrow down what rights other users have or don't have there as well
<Bodsda> Reformer81, why?
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> bodsda: thats alright...ill keep looking..thank you
<superfirelord42> raymond: fine... mv ~/Desktop/TheNamesOfThe4Files ./
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Because I wanted both installed.
<Bodsda> banisterfiend, it only sounds related in the sense that something went wrong and you have no idea what it was. I dont know a fix as we have no erros, maybe a reinstall
<spiderfire> Reformer81: you can make another user
<raymond> superfirelord42: thats all
<raymond> superfirelord42 thanks
<spiderfire> Reformer81: have a seperate config in your homdir for each browser
<Bodsda> Reformer81, thats easy enough, just download it from the firefox website and compile it, when u click on the compiled version youll get FF£, when u click it from the menu ul get FF2 -- why do you want both?
<Reformer81> Crap, guys... I need help.  I just installed Firefox 3 because some jerk in #firefox said it would be safe to do without it affecting my FF2 at all.  Now FF2 no longer has all my bookmarks and settings.  What can I do to fix this?
<superfirelord42> raymond: its not done
<raymond> superfirelord42: oh
<superfirelord42> raymond: sudo aptitude install libxaw6 libmotif3
<superfirelord42> raymond: we have to install several things, then run setup...
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Because I'm comfortable with FF2; everything works.  I wanted to try out FF3 before completely making the switch.
<spiderfire> Reformer81: 2 users, 2 configs, 2 browsers
<Reformer81> Bodsda: But it's too late now... it's all screwed up.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ?
<Reformer81> spiderfire: That's really kind of defeating the purpose.  I shouldn't have to completely change users just to use a different browser.
<gigo> can anyone help how to create DMZ security?
<Bodsda> Reformer81, you should back up ~/.mozilla then install FF£ from repo's if you dont like it uninstall it reinstall FF2 and replace the ~/.mozilla folder
<Owner__> hey
<Bodsda> s/£/3
<superfirelord42> raymond: tell me when that command completes...
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Well, I already installed it because I was told FF3 used a different config directory.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: did you turn off hte firewall on that machine?
<Owner__> just jigling with the machine a bit
<Owner__> yeah
<Owner__> i id
<Bodsda> gigo, DMZ security??? DMZ is Demiliterized zone -- which is no security
<Owner__> did still nothing no logs nothing
<raymond> superfirelord42: i already install those files
<superfirelord42> Owner__: ok, try rebooting again.. and watch the dhcp tab....
<Bodsda> Reformer81, i believe it does
<superfirelord42> raymond: then sudo ./setupwfc
<Owner__> restarting that machine to see i dont knowif it will help
<Reformer81> Bodsda: It didn't.  That's what I'm saying.  After running FF3, it immediately starting asking for settings for all my FF2 extensions.  When I quit FF3 and started up FF2, all my extensions were gone.
<odracir34> any body know how i can install my sphere webcame from logitech
<superfirelord42> Owner__: the laptop with no os right? not the one with tftp32?
<bogeyman> hello everyone
<Bodsda> Reformer81, go to    /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox    is there 2 weirdly named folders?
<Fezzler_> When I enable Restricted Driver for my nvidia card it automatically replaced nvidia-glx-legacy with nvidia-glx-new.  I need it to enable but keep legacy driver.  How?
<isakey> what file network manager use to store configuration?
<superfirelord42> !webcam > odracir34
<ubottu> odracir34, please see my private message
<bogeyman> got a ? i need to know the command u use to disable -i for non write permissions to a file
<Reformer81> Bodsda: Well, I just deleted everything in my .mozilla folder... just starting over.  But thanks.
<neil_d> I have an old "AGFA-Gevaert NV SnapScan 1236U" scanner which has stopped being found by XSane when I upgraded to 8.04 :( what can I do to fix this ?
<Bodsda> Reformer81, kk,
<superfirelord42> raymond: is the installation working?
<superfirelord42> raymond: by the way, make sure to tell it to integrate with gome and kde
<hyde> superfirelord42: I can't download all the files from ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/, permission denied. Do you have another FTP link for this?
<superfirelord42> hyde: Owner__ was having hte same problem... personally, i dowlnoaded them all individually using http instead of ftp...
<bogeyman> anyone know the -i command to not allow write permissions to a certain file?
<superfirelord42> hyde: there are multiple mirrors on the ubuntu site however
<bogeyman> it was like ctt or something
<Reformer81> Are you kidding me??  FF3 can't read the FF2 format for exported bookmarks?
<raymond> superfirelord42: is there like a guide step by step becasue i think you are to advace to linux than me
<bogeyman> i cant remember lol
<Bodsda> bogeyman, i know you can use chmod +w file   to add write permissions, maybe try    chmod -w file
<superfirelord42> raymond: what happened?
<bogeyman> ye i did that but it would not work
<raymond> superfirelord42: so i kind of confuse and lost
<bogeyman> i remember i guy having me set sudo something -i filename
<bogeyman> and it worked
<superfirelord42> raymond: did you run sudo ./setupwfc ?
<hyde> superfirelord42: where can I download them individually? can't find a netboot folder in the http urls provided on ubuntu website.
<raymond> superfirelord42: yeah but is says comand not found
<bogeyman> irssi is amazing
<bogeyman> works good in ubuntu server :P
<superfirelord42> hyde: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<Bodsda> !ot | bogeyman
<ubottu> bogeyman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Owner__> any more ideas
<grandy> hello, anybody familiar with upstart?  I can't figure out why sometimes it thinks my process is stopped but it's not actually stopped ...
<Owner__> i am kinda lost here
<superfirelord42> raymond: what directory are you in?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: what happened?
<hyde> superfirelord42: thanks I will try wget ..
<bogeyman> so have u head of that command Bodsda
<bogeyman> ?
<Bodsda> bogeyman, no sorry
<raymond> superfirelord42: desktop
<Owner__> restarted everything
<superfirelord42> hyde.. does wget recure into directories?
<Fezzler_> Is it true that when you are using compiz you do not need to enable Extras in Appearance?
<superfirelord42> raymond, cd ~/citrixinstall
<Owner__> whats a nnet boot supposed to do on a pc
<bogeyman> k so if u set -w to a file cant root still write to it?
<hyde> superfirelord42: yes.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: hehe, you have to redo the tftp config
<bogeyman> how can u make it so root cant write to a file then
<genii> Owner__: It's supposed to use the network adapter to try and load an operating system
<Bodsda> bogeyman, sudo chmod a-w file
<superfirelord42> Owner__: basicly, netboot gets an ip from the server and asks if there is a boot file for it...
<bogeyman> k ill try ty
<Owner__> i ask cos this lap top just keeps behaving the same way no mather the settigns
<bogeyman> can u do multiple windows on irssi?
<bogeyman> lol
<superfirelord42> Owner__: if so, it downloads  it via tftp and boots off of it..
<Owner__> just goes in the promt
<bogeyman> exit
<bogeyman> lol wtf
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you are sure netboot is set first... when its booting, hit f12...
<bogeyman> how the hell u get outta irssi?.
<bogeyman> haha im so n00b
<superfirelord42> raymond: did you do the cd command?
<Owner__> that takes me to setup
<superfirelord42> Owner__: f12 does? i thought f2 did that... f12 should be boot order...
<Owner__> where i set boot poirity to net stll boots into c:
<raymond> superfirelord42: it says no such file
<raymond> i type it 5 times
<superfirelord42> raymond: when you do cd ~/citrixinstall
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, i think boot order is in F8
<superfirelord42> debCarlos: it varies per machine... it could be...
<superfirelord42> Owner__: try f8 on reboot...
<Owner__> ok
<debCarlos> superfirelord42, yep
<Fezzler_> I'm sorry but Hardy just does not work with my nvidia GeForce FX 5500 - I'm going back to Fiesty that worked.  UGH
<raymond> superfirelord42: now
<superfirelord42> raymond: it worked?
<superfirelord42> raymond: now you can do ./setupwfc
<bogeyman> k that didnt work
<bogeyman> how else can u make a file non writeable by root?
<raymond> superfirelord42: no so sorry if i'm giving you a hard
<genii> You can't
<raymond> superfirelord42 time
<bogeyman> ive done it before lol
<bogeyman> was setting -i
<bogeyman> but cant remember what other part there was
<superfirelord42> raymond: no problem... when i first installed it, you should have seen the guy who was helping me... i think i drove him half mad... hehe...
<debCarlos> xD
<superfirelord42> raymond, when you do an ls, do you see any of the four files in there?
<speedRS> Hopefully quick question. I recently moved from using my local user account "example" to using a nis-based user "example". Logged in now, as nis "example" I am unable to view successfully authenticate when trying to access things such as System -->Administration--> Users and Groups. There are also apps missing from the Administration list. Any suggestions?
<Fezzler> What would make my computer asked to be rebooted over and over?
<Fezzler> Trying to get nvidia card working under Hardy
<Owner__> not working took me into step by step cofig. which needless to say lead me into cmd prmt
<superfirelord42> Owner__: f8 did?
<raymond> superfirelord42: is there a easy way to install it
<bogeyman> so there is no other way of making a file non writeable by root ive tried -w but root can still write
<superfirelord42> raymond: this is the easy way, but i think we lost your flies.. hehe.. we will find them... use this.. find /home -name setupwfc
<Owner__> maybe the netboot is corrupt
<superfirelord42> Owner__: well there is another way...
<Owner__> etherboot?
<superfirelord42> yup
<superfirelord42> how did you know? hehe..
<Owner__> lets just say i have had a long time to play around just having had any sucess yet
<superfirelord42> well half hte fun is playing with the stuff, seeing how they work, hehe... im checking some stuff... hold on...
<Owner__> just hear about the was too afraid to try it
<Llewxam> hey all. got two questions. 1) how do i check the version of the kernel from terminal? 2) how can i successfully mount sony pro duo memory sticks? still using gutsy.
<Owner__> ok
<almighurt> Llewxam: 1) uname -r
<raymond>  superfirelord42: well i save my file in the dektop
<Llewxam> ah thanks for that.
<superfirelord42> raymond: is it still there now?
<bogeyman> anyone head of a -i command not allowing root to be able to write to a certain file?
<braden_> if you are in gutsy Llewxam they your kernel is 2.6
<raymond> superfirelord42: so i can see them
<Llewxam> braden_: yep. 2.6.22-15-generic
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Root has access to everything.
<braden_> nice
<raymond> superfirelord42: i click setup icon it opens termina for one second an then closes
<speedRS> I should add that I did a modify of my home dir to use the nis user account.
<bogeyman> well i had someone show me how to set a -i command and it allowed root not to write to that file
<zod21> and what are you trying to mount
<superfirelord42> raymond: cd ~/Desktop && ./setupwfc
<bogeyman> cant remember he said sudo somthing -i filename
<zod21> Llewxam: are you trying to install ram
<bogeyman> like ctt or some shit i cant remember
<sysop1972> genii : Well I am getting somewhere..  I can access the shared folders that I made in the smb.conf file but I cannot write to the folder.  I did list the user in the write list but I must be missing something.
<zod21> or a flash drive
<ripps> All of the menu icons in Gnome have disappeared. From the main application menu to the bookmark icons in firefox. I reboot my computer, and they're still missing.
<Ahadiel> bogeyman, Why do you need to prevent root from having write access to that file?
<Llewxam> zod21: flash drive. trying to mount a sony pro duo memory stick (the type the psp uses) in a ricoh integrated card reader
<bogeyman> bc when i reboot it changes it on me and if i set it not to be able to write to it it wont change it
<nickrud> bogeyman chattr
<bogeyman> thats it
<bogeyman> ty
<bogeyman> :P
<l815> when is ubuntu going to fix the sound issue where only one program can use it at a time?
<bogeyman> i knew it was ctt something
<bogeyman> haha
<raymond> superfirelord42 oh it says syntax error nera unexpected token "&"
<bogeyman> ty nickrud
<zod21> l815, no shi# man, that drives me nuts
<superfirelord42> raymond: cd ~/Desktop
<superfirelord42> raymond: ./setupwfc
<l815> zod21, yah i know, its the only problem that annoys me >.<
<HPI_Fred> sighh..
<genii> sysop1972: Because the files and dirs are owned by user on linux box named in this case smbuser           then we need in smb.conf to map the valid names which login to the name of smbuser
<zod21> and Llewxam you either need to force mount it or plug it into windows and properly unmount it
<superfirelord42> Owner__: http://kernel.org/pub/software/utils/boot/gpxe/gpxe-0.9.3.tar.bz2
<ripps> Hello? Can someone please help me.
<raymond> superfirelord42 it says no such file
<l815> i mean it's fine on opensuse, so i wonder why not here
<nextplace> [AKA] http://ln-s.net/23JT
<HPI_Fred> i  dont want to sound like a newbie but lets face it I am.
<zod21> l815, did you ever use 7.10, ubuntu that is. cause i dont remember it doing it in that
<ivgipt> I need help. How to remove doom3 for linux?
<superfirelord42> raymond: and the find command came up with nothing?
<zod21> im guessin you are in hardy lol
<debCarlos> ripps: What do you need ?
<Llewxam> zod21: well i can't do the latter 'cause i don't have windows on here. so question remains: force mount?
<HPI_Fred> I would like some help as well, although my problem might be very involved
<l815> zod21, yah but i dont remember if i had the issue
<owner> yes
<zod21> Llewxam: i just meant if you had a windows box near ya you could do that. so force mounting it is what you need to do
<debCarlos> ripps: ?
<ripps> debCarlos: All of the menu icons in Gnome have disappeared. From the main application menu to the bookmark icons in firefox. I reboot my computer, and they're still missing.
<superfirelord42> ok, raymond i hate to say it, but you may need to download it again...
<zod21> do what it says in the box that comes up when you plug it in
<zod21> it should be like mount -f something after, i dont remember
<zod21> haha
<HPI_Fred> Can anyone help me get my nvidia driver working and recognized again Please?
<sysop1972> genii : you lost me on that one. sorry. How do I do that
<genii> AFK
<owner> alright i am back
<superfirelord42> owner: did you get hte file i just linked you to? it should contain an image for a floppy
<raymond> superfirelord42 ok it will take 2 sec to download
<Llewxam> zod21: i get nothing when i plug it in. toyed around with the modules and thought i was on to something but it did not resolve the issue.
<superfirelord42> raymond: yeah, sorry about that...
<zod21> ahh ok, well thats wierd
<owner> pls send it again
<Spiro> Hi, I installed on a hd Windows XP I wish to take an image of the entire partition and dump it on a DVD. What program could I use, booting from a CD-ROM?
<debCarlos> ripps: Really weird... i don't know what to do... maybe other can help you better :)
<Spiro> Same applies then for linux
<superfirelord42> Spiro: dd?
<zod21> Llewxam: well i have no idea what to tell you, that flash drive might be bad or linux really just wont take it, cause usually if linux cant mount a flash drive a box will come up stating why
<raymond> superfirelord42; i should be the one saying sorry
<Spiro> what do you mean by dd?
<speedRS> Could someone please give me some help on this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/27919/
<speedRS> I can provide additional info if needed.
<Spiro> superfirelord42, what do you mean by dd?
<superfirelord42> raymond: i told you to run a command and forgot to make sure we knew the direcories we were in... hehe
<HPI_Fred> too many people in here i'll never get help lol sorry im patient just making light of the situation lol
<Llewxam> zod21: heh so my battle carries on :P thanks man. really hoping to solving that sometime.
<superfirelord42> Spiro: dd is a command, direct disk... so dd if=/dev/hda | gzip - > file.img.gz
<superfirelord42> or something
<basso> anyone installed ubuntu on the new Acer Aspire laptops?
<zod21> hey Llewxam
<raymond> superfirelord42: do you have msn
<Spiro> I was looking for a complete software not a command, if possible.
<zod21> join ubuntu101
<raymond> so you can explain me step by step
<Owner__> i have an in pxe on the machine can i use that?
<ripps> Can anyone help me figure out why my menu icons are missing?
<speedbaron> basso: y do ask?
<superfirelord42> raymond: yes but i may be going offline soon, but i can expain it step by step, hold on...
<pvl1> ripps, which ones?
<raymond> ok
<speedbaron> basso: just run the liveCD
<cckk> hello everyone, I have a hp pavilion with front panel mic and headphones jack, is there any way to reassign what the mic jack does, like there is in windows? i would like to make it a headphone jack as well. So that I have 2 headphones on the front panel, thanks for any help
<Spiro> superfirelord42, like SystemRescueCD
<guyonubuntu> need help cleaning up the open with app list ? any ideas
<ripps> pvl1: all of them. Main Menu, firefox menus. But my desktop and panel icons are fine.
<pvl1> cckk, look into alsamixer at the terminal
<superfirelord42> Spiro: or even a live ubuntu can do that.... almost any linux distro has dd..
<HPI_Fred> are there any ubuntu users here that are willing to let me whisper my problem to them(knowledgeable users only) please
<Spiro> but ok, thnks
<pvl1> ripps, can u add icons? and what u do las before they dissapeared
<Owner__> ok got it
<ffiarpg> I am trying to get my E 295c Gateway Tablet PC pen working in Ubuntu 8.04 and after following a guide on the forums, nothing has changed. If anyone uses this same model of tablet or a similar one and can successfully use their pen to write, draw and take notes, I would really appreciate some assistance.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i do to, it quite dissapoints me
<pvl1> ffiarpg, i dont have that, but lemme see the guide
<superfirelord42> i am not going to have you compile that... i need to find a link...
<ffiarpg> pvl1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<ripps> pvl1: Nothing, as far as I can tell. I was just using firefox, Youtube I think, then suddenly my icons in my menu disapeared. I rebooted, didn't fix it. I ran gtk-update-icon-cahe to my Icon theme's directory, nothing.
<genii> sysop1972: Back. Make a file called /etc/smbusers        in this file have a line like:  smbuser = username1 username2 username3                You get the idea :)          Then in smb.conf you have a line near top of: username map = /etc/smbusers
<error404notfound> how can I add a network printer using shell?
<speedRS> Is it possible to add a network user (NIS) to a local group?
<pvl1> ripps, so just ur icon's are missing? and did u do an update?
<_cameron_> http://www.upaste.org is my new pastebin site, better than any other pastebin IMO
<genii> sysop1972: This makes all names which login able to write to the directories there. Then the ones which are not supposed to have access to share Sales for instance you put invalid users = theirname      in the share definition for that one
<_cameron_> http://www.upaste.org/9gpnva3z is my first paste :-)
<FloodBot1> _cameron_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pvl1> ffiarpg, have u restarted the xserver?
<askand> How can I use find to search for files that begins with an r or an p? I can only get it to search for one at the time
<superfirelord42> Owner__: what model is that laptop? i need to look up the ethernet card in it
<ripps> pvl1: update-manager? earlier today. Just some ffmpeg from medibuntu.
<mechdave> error404notfound, you may need to edit the cups.conf directly
<ffiarpg> pvl1: i restarted the computer, that restarts the xserver as well yes?
<error404notfound> mechdave: any links?
<pvl1> ripps, is that all? and idk sounds like the update messed wif ur settings
<mechdave> error404notfound, try the documentation at http://www.cups.org
<HPI_Fred> so i know everyone is busy but can anyone please help me with my graphics card driver issue?
<keeper_fx> Im trying to install ubuntu on an 8gig flash drive i have. The install runs smooth, grub installs and everything seems to have gone right. But when i boot from it and select an OS in grub i get an error 17 saying it cant mount it....what gives???
<debCarlos> ffiarpg: Yes
<pvl1> ffiarpg, yes samething, you say it doesnt work at all
<banisterfiend> hey guys my x-windows has seem to have lost all its opengl effects, and when i try to use programs that used them it says 'xlib: glx missing' or something, how do i get the opengl efefcts back into my x-windows?
<Owner__> its a gateway solo 5300
<ffiarpg> pvl1: yeah, nothing seems different from when i started following the guide to now
<rhalff> banisterfiend, running xen ?
<pvl1> banisterfiend, what card u got?
<cckk> pvl1: cant see where i need to change it to make the mic an output alsamixer v1.0.15 card hda nvidia
<mechdave> error404notfound, or http://www.tldp.org
<ripps> pvl1: I doubt, I did it this morning (over 8 hours). I've rebooted since then, and the icon issue just showed up an hour ago.
<tyler_> hey can i mount a smb share .img file?
<duum> p
<banisterfiend> rhalff: no, not running xen as far as i know...i used to have all those cool effects..then i stupidly went into rescue mode on boot and selected 'fix x server' and now it doesn't work anymore...surely it must be easy to turn back on?
<mechdave> tyler, yeah mate, all you do is mount your samba share and then mount the .img file as a loop filesystem
<pvl1> cckk, oh wait u want to like remap one of the mics to a diff one?
<keeper_fx> Im trying to install ubuntu on an 8gig flash drive i have. The install runs smooth, grub installs and everything seems to have gone right. But when i boot from it and select an OS in grub i get an error 17 saying it cant mount it....what gives???
<Viking669> err, I'm having trouble trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy... I keep getting missing hardy.tar.gz.gpg file, like it never downloads it.
<ripps> pvl1: Also, in menu editor, the icons are all there. The only place the icons are missing is in menus.
<pvl1> ripps, hm. never heard of that. check the forums for something like it
<pvl1> ripps, could the icons have changed ownership?
<mechdave> Viking669, What I always do is back up all my stuff and then do a new install to avoid stuff like that
<ripps> pvl1: No, I think is something to do with how gnome is cacheing the icons.
<genii> sysop1972: I need sleep soon, almost 2AM here. I'll hang about another 15 minutes to see how things are going.
<pvl1> ripps, dunno man
<duum> i did something relaly stupid- i chown -R somerandomuser /var (yea, i knew what it did-) and fscked up my system. now mysql won't start (/etc/init.d/mysql start) and i don't even have an error log /var/log/mysql.log (empty and nothing is being recorded to it-nothing in mysql.err either). suggestions?
<kcman> so is there an update for those of us using hardy now to get firefox 3.0???
<Viking669> I don't actually have that option. The funny thing is: the wife updated kubuntu fine, through two revisions. Yet I can't even get one upgrade (710 ==> 8.04) to work.
<banisterfiend> rhalff, or pvll, any ideas?
<ripps> pvl1: I'm going to the Gnome IRC channel, maybe someone there can help me.
<Owner__> any luck
<pvl1> ffiarpg, unplug the tablet, plug it back in and type dmesg in the terminal
<Flannel> duum: all of var?  gah.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: goto http://rom-o-matic.net/gpxe/gpxe-0.9.3/contrib/rom-o-matic/
<pvl1> ripps, good luck!
<tyler_> mechdave: i right click on television....the name of the directory that im look at via smb and it shows unmount on right click....so that means its mounted somewhere.....how do i check where it is mounted to?
<duum> Flannel: yup! i know...
<Viking669> what does the "Update manager" actually tie into? I.e. what's in behind it with regard to apt/dpkg commands?
<ffiarpg> pvl1, sorry maybe I was unclear, it is a tablet pc
<larsbars> hi. this is driving me nuts: if i'm on one workspace, and i open a folder in nautilus that's already open on another workspace, i would like it to open on the current workspace, rather than flash in the window list, taking me to the other workspace if i click there. is there a way to change this behavior? thanks in advance.
<ffiarpg> pvl1, as in, the writing surface is the screen itself
<Owner__> ok
<superfirelord42> Owner__: you want tulip:pci_115d_0003
<cckk> pvl1: yeah trying to change my mic jack to an output jack eg.. headphones like i do in the realtek module in windows
<askand> ripps sudo gtk-update-icon-cache  perhaps
<pvl1> ffiarpg, oh its an actual tablet pc hold on a sec then
<duum> Flannel: i got ssh to start up again my chown -R root it... hehe i figured i couldn't do too much more dammage.
<mechdave> duum, do another chown -R root:root /var
<Flannel> duum: Well, you can chown your sql database back to its proper stuff, in order to do a dump of it (the same goes for other data stuffs you have)
<pvl1> ffiarpg, er what kind is it?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: when you find that, click generate...
<mechdave> tyler_, use the mount command in the terminal... that will show you all the mounted filesystems
<ripps> askand: I already did that with my theme's icon directory. Is there someplace else I should run it?
<Owner__> ok
<ffiarpg> pvl1 it is a e-295c, it is also called a c-140x, the first being the business model and the second being the consumer, exact same pc though
<kcman> what is the command in terminal to get a .bin to install?
<neil_d> I have an old "AGFA-Gevaert NV SnapScan 1236U" scanner which has stopped being found by XSane when I upgraded to 8.04 :( what can I do to fix this ?
<sysop1972> genii : thanks for your time.. Well i did that but I still cannot write
<amenado> kcman-> do you trust the .bin file?
<sysop1972> Should I restart the server?
<kcman> amenado yes i do
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl..
<debCarlos> kcman: Do something like $ sh name.bin   ... anyway, what is it?
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<amenado> kcman-> change the mode to u+x and then execute
<mechdave> duum, you need to change the group back to root as well
<kcman> debCarlos it is the installer for planeshift is that bad?
<kcman> really all i am doing is seeing if my 3d rendering has improved
 * Viking667 decides to use the browser, if he still can.
<sysop1972> genii : maybe I have a global setting that is wrong?
<rubydiamond> Whenever I run my netbeans..
<kcman> finally got my ati rage to say yes in my glx
<genii> Viking669: It uses the apt settings you see if you did: apt-config dump
<pvl1> ffiarpg, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<debCarlos> kcman: I think it is safe :) only do $ sh name.bin
<rubydiamond> it does not have write permissions to my project files
<duum> to change the group back i would do this correct> chown -R root:root /var
<amenado> kcman if you dont like it, does it have a de-install scipts?
<genii> sysop1972: Did you do restart samba after editing the smb.conf ?
<rubydiamond> how should I make it to have write permissions
<mechdave> duum, then I shall send you the ownership layout of my /var for you to step through and fix
<amenado> debCarlos-> that will not work, a file has to have an executable perms
<kcman> amenado yes it does i have had it on here once before i knew my graphics card didnt work
<mechdave> duum, yes that is correct
<Viking667> darn. that went, to make room for the downloaded packages
<mechdave> duum, are you using xchat?
<duum> mechdave yea
<debCarlos> amenado: It works for me :)
<kcman> debCarlos it tells me command not found
<mechdave> duum, thanks thats better, I will miss your msg otherwise
<amenado> debCarlos-> works for you because it has the x perms...look at the file perms to confirm
<sysop1972> genii - no.. what is the command?
<genii> sysop1972: I'll be online again from work in about 8 hours, for a period of 8 hours. I can assist anytime during that period as possible if you want to continue.
<Owner__> got it
<genii> sysop1972: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<sysop1972> Thank you very much
<ffiarpg> pvl1: i think this is right http://pastebin.com/m37eeaec it also includes additional information that the forum post said to include when asking others for help
<debCarlos> kcman: weird, try only $ sh
<keeper_fx> Im trying to install ubuntu on an 8gig flash drive i have. The install runs smooth, grub installs and everything seems to have gone right. But when i boot from it and select an OS in grub i get an error 17 saying it cant mount it....what gives???
<_xyz> I installed the game 'warsow' according to this tutorial: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Warsow&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Linux+Games but I now can't figure out how to uninstall it. Help!
<Owner__> done
<kcman> debCarlos nope samething again bro not found
<superfirelord42> keeper_fx: grub doesnt like usb drives as much, i recommend syslinux
<HPI_Fred> can someone please help me
<speedRS> Does anyone know the terminal command for "Screens and Graphics".
<superfirelord42> keeper_fx: well, actually, not syslinux, thats for fat partitions
<kcman> debCarlos it is chmod
<lgc> My modem used to work before Hardy. Is this an issue with a known and easy workaround?
<cckk> pvl1: yeah trying to change my mic jack to an output jack eg.. headphones like i do in the realtek module in windows (sorry for the second copy if you got the first didnt know if you recieved it, my comp froze for a sec)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: put it on a floppy with rawrite...
<debCarlos> kcman: weird.... well, change perms of the file ( $ chmod a+x name.bin) and then try typing $ sh name.bin
<superfirelord42> Owner__: and bring it to the laptop, and see if it works...
<pvl1> cckk, yea i got it, i got side tracked, thats my ba
<mechdave> duum, you ready for this?
<pvl1> d
<duum> mechdave: yes
<mechdave> duum, it is a big file
 * genii sips a decaf
<duum> mechdave: i can handle it
<cckk> pvl1: no worries
<genii> sysop1972: Any joy after restarting it?
<kcman> debCarlos well i am still missing something from the line cause it is still telling me not found
<tyler_> hey guys i cant figure out where this shared directory on the other computer is even mounted in the filesystem....im trying to mount a .img file and i cant figure this out
<mechdave> duum, ok mate just a min... shall put it on my web server for you
<tyler_> when u access a smb share....does it have to get mounted?
<debCarlos> kcman: You changed file perms right ?
<duum> mechdave: thanks allot... :)
<keeper_fx> superfirelord42: any other ideas?
<superfirelord42> keeper_fx: is it ext3?
<debCarlos> kcman: with $ chmod a+x
<Light-> tyler_: yes, unless gvfs does its magic (I think it temp mounts it or something)
<kcman> debCarlos all i put was "chmod name.bin
<superfirelord42> keeper_fx: lilo may work... despite the fact it is old and is used way less...
<pvl1> ffiarpg, i think you should try configuring mouse device, as the stylus kinda thing. is that what you were essentially trying to do?
<keeper_fx> superfirelord42: yes, i can use it
<tyler_> well i have smb/amd/televison directory and i need to mount a .img file from inside but i cant figure out where itsw mounted
<lgc> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<keeper_fx> superfirelord42: i have been able to format it as ext3 in the past
<error404notfound> mechdave: couldn't find anything :(
<tyler_> and i try to change dir to smb://amd/television/ and terminal wont let me do that
<lgc> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Light-> tyler_: PM me its easier to help in PM
<debCarlos> kcman: for change it perms you have to type a+x... chmod a+x filename.bin  ... remember, replace filename.bin with the name of the bin you're triying to run :)
<ffiarpg> pvl1: i think so, i am trying to get ubuntu to recognise my tablet pen and allow me to write and draw with it, as well as use it instead of a mouse
<superfirelord42> keeper_fx: i think, if you know how to install it, you may want to try lilo on hte usb... it may work...
<pvl1> cckk, the only way i remember of doing something like this was using JACk, which was a problem to set up, but i remember that there was some utility to remap stuff on it.
<_xyz> HELP: I installed a *.run package using 'sh' command. How do I uninstall it tho?
<HPI_Fred> genii do you know anything about configuring nvidia cards in ubuntu
<kcman> debCarlos yeah i havent been puting "filename" there this whole time bro and i got it i was leaving out the +x in the middle like i said i have done this much before i knew the grphics card didnt work
<cckk> ffiarpg: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/65054-sled-10-gateway-m275-tablet-enabling-wacom-tablet.html try this
<keeper_fx> superfirelord42: hmm ok, ill give it a shot
<superfirelord42> keeper_fx: worse comes to worse, you can put grub back on it...
<cckk> pvl1: thanx for the help
<genii> HPI_Fred: I set up my 8800GTS but it took a while and I don't remember all I did to finally get it going. So I'd have to say I'm probably not the guy for the job of assisting you in that.
<mechdave> error404notfound, hang on mate be with you directly
<pvl1> cckk, np
<debCarlos> kcman: ok, it was just for be sure... you're sure $ sh give you an error? Try with $ /bin/sh filename.bin   :)
<keeper_fx> superfirelord42: if lilo wont work then worse thing that happens is i reformat and have my 8 gigs back ;p
<ffiarpg> pvl1: this looks like it may work for me, thanks a lot, i appreciate the help, ill give this a try
<bullgard4> lspci outputs a "location" or "configuration space point" at the beginning of each line in square brackets in the format [00:05:0]. What PCI categories desinate these 3 numbers?
<Owner__> rar at it again
<HPI_Fred> awww well im having trouble with getting ubuntu to recognize my 7800 gtx since i did the kernel and driver update
<HPI_Fred> it wont even recognize the driver now( it did when i first did it but wouldnt use it)
<superfirelord42> Owner__:  i hope this works, im running out of time... its later over here...
<kcman> debCarlos yeah i typed "$ sh filename.bin" and got error so i will do you new command and see if that one works
<pvl1> ffiarpg, oh, well good luck, but i think that you literally have to make the mouse device be a stylus. also if you downoad files/drivers i think that xorg need to read them in the files section
<debCarlos> kcman: ok
<Owner__> same here
<l3d> need help cleaning up the open with app list ? any ideas
<Owner__> live in the states too
<superfirelord42> Owner__: yup
<Owner__> ny here u
<superfirelord42> Owner__: worse comes to worse, hal91 is fun to play with... hehe...
<genii> HPI_Fred: All I could really do is point you to factoid !nvidia   which isn't actually very helpful. I'm just waiting here a bit longer right now to see if a user I'm helping with samba is getting anywhere, then off to bed.
<CompCrash> i was looking for help, can some help with a hardware problem?
<pvl1> PA
<superfirelord42> texas
<Owner__> ok i hear u
<pvl1> CompCrash, just ask your question
<CompCrash> ok
<mechdave> duum, do this: wget http://mechdave.cjb.net/var.list
<HPI_Fred> ok genii i thank you for your honest answer.  I just wish i wasnt so new to ubuntu and I could get around better than i do now so i could fix it myself
<Owner__> tx love to live there some day
<Evan__> does any one know where there is a list of "features requests" for Nautilus?
<genii> sysop1972: Still alive? I require sleep soon :)
<mechdave> duum, it is a 3.7 Mb text file
<CompCrash> I have the headphones jack and mic jack on my laptop and i cant seem to get it to work
<kcman> debCarlos nope $ /bin/sh filename.bin does not work either says "command not found"
<ffiarpg> pvl1: yeah this does seem like it will be fairly complicated, i may just have to find someone who has the same os and same computer as me, there is a youtube video demonstrating it so i know it can be done, ill see what i can do
<andresj> hey has anybody else experienced this? I have desktop effects enabled. I have ehanced magnifier enabled. I Meta-Scroll so that its zoomed in. I Meta-Lock so that I can work properly. But the pointer doesn't work as expected. It seems that it only makes it look like its locked, but its actually moving as if it wasnt.
<pvl1> CompCrash, in a terminal type alsamixer and miss around with that
<Owner__> i like the idea of big everything
<mechdave> error404notfound, now you said you couldn't find anything on cups.conf?
<hml> what provdes qapp.h?
<pvl1> ffiarpg, look up xorg guides, so maybne u can figured out what to do on ur own
<error404notfound> mechdave: i tried cups.org
<Owner__> in ny thins here are small but cost more
<unohu> hi..is it possible to use google talk in ubuntu?
<mechdave> error404notfound, Ok habg on for a sec I will try for you
<Evan__> yes use pidgin
<genii> HPI_Fred: With enough patience almost all issues  in linux can be resolved. I hope someone chooses to assist you, but unfortunately I can't do it right now.
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i gotta tell ya, texas certinly has spirit.... very hot over there though...
<pvl1> !pidgin | unohu
<ubottu> unohu: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<unohu> Evan__: i meant voip
<HPI_Fred> genii: i understand and thanks for at least responding to me
<superfirelord42> unohu: any Jabber client can do google talk
<kcman> debCarlos well it is installed i got it to by doing chmod +x filename.bin, the next line doing ./filename.bin and it ran throught just fine and i am up and running thanks for your help bro
<unohu>  i meant voip
<pvl1> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<superfirelord42> unohu: i am not sure, but spark may be able to do google talk voip...
<pvl1> !ekiga-phone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga-phone
<Owner__> wow about how many degres we talking about
<pvl1> damn
<unohu> pvl1: can ekiga talk to googletalk?
<duum> mechdave: is that site up?
<pvl1> unohu, ekiga phone comes preinstalled, im pretty sure that does it
<genii> HPI_Fred: About every 5-10 minutes restate your issue to the room in general and I'm sure someone will take a shot at it
<superfirelord42> Owner__: about 105 today..
<debCarlos> kcman: yeah... but sh should have to be installed in your system :)
<pvl1> unohu, no idea check it out
<Owner__> wow we
<mechdave> duum, should be
<HPI_Fred> ok thanks genii
<sn0rlax> Question about recently discovered PHP vulnerabilities.... do they not apply to 5.2.4, or has Ubuntu just not released an update yet?
<mechdave> error404notfound, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Printing-HOWTO/index.html
<HPI_Fred> can anyone else help me with my nvidia driver issue please?
<genii> HPI_Fred: np, and best luck
<Owner__> thats a roast
<superfirelord42> Owner__: this has been a record month.. hehe... gpxe done?
<mechdave> duum, I can see it from my side
<pvl1> sn0rlax, ubuntu mightve not released it yet, u can probably compile it on ur own
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, whats wrong?
<Owner__> yeah  got the .dsk but rar is not having it
<HPI_Fred> after kernel update and nvidia driver update ubuntu wont recognize driver or when it did it wont use it
<superfirelord42> Owner__: rename it with a .img, hehe... see if we can trick it...
<mechdave> error404notfound, are you printing to a HP printer?
<Owner__> stated exiting on me again
<Owner__> ok
<CompCrash> pvl1, i get nothing out of that
 * superfirelord42 cusses rawrite2 out....
<error404notfound> mechdave: nope, Samsung ML 3050
<duum> mechdave: get time outs for texas and nj (USA) hmm
<superfirelord42> Owner__: now is it working? if not, i still feel better....
<bob3213243__> are there any sites that support girls in ubuntu? things themes, icons and walls?
<pvl1> CompCrash, yea i figured. but im telling u, i spent a very long time messing with it till i got it working
<mechdave> duum, Oh dear... hang on mate I shall try a pastebin
<Bodsda> bob3213243, #ubuntu-women
<pvl1> CompCrash, also check at the top right the little speaker tjing, thats where u change volumes of stuff
<duum> mechdave: thanks... i really appachiate it
<pvl1> *thing
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, did u try the restricted driver?
<mechdave> Hey guys what was the ubuntu pastebin again?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: at this point, i think we have to call it a night... some things just are not ment to happen in a night... this must be one of them....
<pvl1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mechdave> cheers
<CompCrash> pvl1, i know but what ever i do the jack in front doesnt work. it worked 7.10 but in 8.04 it doesnt now
<HPI_Fred> which one was that pvll
<pvl1> mechdave, did ug et that?
<HPI_Fred> im sorry pvl1
<superfirelord42> Owner__: only other ideas i have, is burn a cd and put it in another computer, then you can use dd to make the floppies...
<pvl1> CompCrash, oh ew. idk, did u check the forums?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: or some fancy tricks with a usb drive...
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, ?
<CompCrash> pvl1, i been doing that i havent found it yet
<HPI_Fred> yes pvl1 i did
<wbmj> HPI_Fred : what video card do you have?
<Owner__> hehe ur too much
<HPI_Fred> the driver said it was in use
<mechdave> pvl1, yes thanks very much :)
<HPI_Fred> but the driver box to use it was not checked
<Owner__> what the cd idea
<HPI_Fred> when i checked and restarted took me to a blank sccreen
<unohu> hi..please recommend a voip client compatible with google talk......
<andresj> really, nobody has experienced this bug I described? Compiz's Enhanced Magnifier locking function only locking the visuals, but not locking the pointer?
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, what does "glxinfo | grep rendering" say?
<HPI_Fred> and wbmj i have a geforce 7800 gtx-two actually and they were running in sli before this happened
<superfirelord42> Owner__: well, basicly, cd idea means you get a ubuntu cd, run it on one of your desktops, and use dd to create the floppies instead of creating them from windows
<HPI_Fred> give me a moment and ill let you know
<Owner__> will i now be able to like use the driv of another machine
<bob3213243> bodsda no one is there?
<Owner__> anybody ever try that
<genii> andresj: They may know far more about compiz bugs and idiosyncracies in the channel #compiz-fusion
<pvl1> unohu, first 3 links http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=ubuntu+voip+google+talk&btnG=Google+Search
<bob3213243__> are there any sites that support girls in ubuntu? things themes, icons and walls?
<debCarlos> Owner__: i don't think so... anyway, maybe you can find more in google :)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: or the usb idea, requires a minimal linux distro, like hal91, and basicly concerns moving a bigger distro from the usb, do a small partition of your hard disk... and booting from it...
<pvl1> andresj, what?
<Owner__> ican do that as long as it can help et ubuntu on the gateay
<Bodsda> bob3213243, there are 28 people in that channel
<cckk> pvl1: jack is a pre alsa driver processor/ how would i tell alsa driver to change the mic input to an out put
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i think your best bet is to try the live cd idea...
<andresj> pvl1: u know the enhanced magnifier? Meta+scroll wheel?
<Owner__> ok so live cd then what
<HPI_Fred> here is what it says pvl1: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bob3213243> bodsda no one is talking
<mechdave> duum, don't worry if some of those directories don't exist on your system
<pvl1> cckk, well the thing is, what i did was i igot jack running, and i found an app that remmapped mysuff, but im pretty sure that jack sits on top of alsa
<mechdave> duum, http://paste.ubuntu.com/27923/
<genii> gnomefreak: I'm tempted now to /nick kdefreak
<Owner__> i stall it first on that machine
<mechdave> duum, that should help you out
<superfirelord42> Owner__: basicly, you browse your drive from the live cd (and get a first expirence with ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> genii: i dont have it anymore
<Bodsda> bob3213243, thats different to no one is there
<superfirelord42> Owner__: and from the live cd, you create your floppies..... using your images on your hard disk...
<Owner__> yeh i was thinking of doing that
<genii> gnomefreak: Hah :)
<Owner__> go on
<pvl1> andresj, yea?
<persian_x> hey people im running flash 9 on Gutsy amd64, but I get no sound and video hangs after 3-4 seconds...Can anyone plz help??
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, sec
<superfirelord42> Owner__: the command is simple, its dd if=filname.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1440K
<HPI_Fred> ok pvli take your time any help is appreciated
<cckk> pvl1: you remember the proggy by any chance? thanks again
<Owner__> youmean the live cd has dd on
<duum> mechdave: yea- it'll help me out allot! this is probably going to take some time. teach me a lesson. that's for sure.
<cckk> jack
<wbmj> HPI_Fred: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf check to see if DRI is being Loaded
<superfirelord42> Owner__: and aftwords, when its booting use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies as a guide
<andresj> pvl1: whell if i zoom in, then press Meta+L to lock it, the pointer acts strangely.
<bob3213243> anyone know of any sites that have themes and icons for girls?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: almost all linux has dd on it... but its diffrent than teh windows one...
<HPI_Fred> ok one moment
<superfirelord42> way better
<mechdave> duum, He he... we all do stuff like that
<persian_x> I installed the script perfectly for wrapper/flash 9 on my amd64 but I dont have any sound... non-flash videos work tho! anyone knows whats up?
<Owner__> oh ok u c I am new at this just now trying to get to know the penguin
<pvl1> andresj, hm idk what that could be. there some mouse locking utility in the ubuntu panel stuff. dunno what else to tell u
<HPI_Fred> pvl1 this may sound stupid but how do i check that
<dave11> I cant get the language translator to work, does any body have any ideas on how to fix it?
<superfirelord42> Owner__: and thats another advantage... you get to learn about linux from the live cd
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, check what
<Owner__> yeah i reckon
<mechdave> duum, an easy way to do it would be to chown -R root:root /var again and then just step through the paste and just change the files of different ownership
<superfirelord42> Owner__: the livecd is equipted with pidgin so you can even use irc in it...
<andresj> pvl1: can you try it please? I think this is a problem in the software and i wanna see if its not only me. (btw by locking i mean that the screen doesnt move with the mouse)
<bob3213243> anyone know of any sites that have themes and icons for girls?
<pvl1> cckk, jackeq in synaptic
<HPI_Fred> pvl1 how do i check to see if dri is being loaded
<mechdave> duum, probably a good idea to save the paste to hard drive too :)
<Owner__> oh ut i want it on the gateway so bad
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, well check ur xorg.conf
<wbmj> HPI_Fred: scroll down to Section "Modules"
<duum> mechdave: yea, i keep telling myself to make a backup. i half partial backups. 'good enough' backups... nothing that wouldn't take less than forever to bring back up though.
<bullgard4> lspci gibt "location" or "configuration space point" at the beginning of each line in square brackets in the format [00:05:0]. What PCI categories desinate these 3 numbers?
<persian_x> anyone knows what can i do to have sound with flash 9 on amd64 gutsy????
<superfirelord42> duum: i learned my less on on that when i had a hard disk fail and i lost 50GB of documents dating back years...
<Owner__> i an getting a usb drive maybe  tht will help
<duum> mechdave: yea i'm going to save it right now.
<HPI_Fred> ok im checking now pvl1 and wbmj
<superfirelord42> Owner__: how big of a USB
<superfirelord42> ?
<cckk> pvl1: thanks again, btw jack itself through terminal is a cd ripper/encoder
<mechdave> duum, I suggest you never work as superuser unless you have a specific task that needs doing. And look into the program dd for backups
<genii> bullgard4: Bus, slot, sub-device
<pvl1> andresj, do u have the compiz settings manager installed?
<Owner__> oh not much 4gig
<CompCrash> pvl1, i think i found it. thanks for your help
<pvl1> cckk, ooo never knew that
<bullgard4> persian_x: In the Ubuntu Wiki there is agneral article how to proceed if you don't have audio output.
<pvl1> CompCrash, glad i could :)
<superfirelord42> Owner__: thats enough for a bootalbe ubuntu if you wanted... hehe...
<andresj> pvl1: yes.
<pvl1> cckk, np
<Owner__> ok
<l3d> need help cleaning up the open with app list ? any ideas
<pvl1> andresj, have u noticed that in the settings theres a tab for mouse within the zoom stuff?
<persian_x> bullgard4: I have audio output on everything except flash content...
<HPI_Fred> i do not see any modules loaded at all period
<superfirelord42> Owner__: anyways... i am off for hte night... sorry we didnt complete it.. i wish i had thought of hte live cd earlier... it will most definatly work...
<Owner__> so i might have a way out afterall
<superfirelord42> you have 2 ways i know from the top of my head
<duum> superfirelord42: for my really important stuff i actually do an amazing job with backups. i have an md5sum of every important photo i've ever taken for instance :). with backups of backups. it's this other stuff... that isn't so important i'm taking my chances with.
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, that might be a problem. whats ur graphics card?
<superfirelord42> and the beuty of it is, with linux, there are always tons of possiblilities
<wbmj> HPI_Fred: and which video driver is present inxorg.conf
<andresj> pvl1: oh I hadnt but it seems that could solve my problem! :)
<j0hn> i have a Ubuntu DVD but i dont have a DVD-ROM drive on my PC..but i have one on my laptop..is it possible to acees the DVD-ROM of my laptop on my PC to install ubuntu if i connect my pc to my laptop ?
<HPI_Fred> 7800 gtx
<pvl1> andresj, np. hope it works
<Owner__> kool maybe llater we catch up o it u hae been gr8
<HPI_Fred> i have two of them running in sli..( they were running in sli) before update
<unohu> pvl1: none of them works....thanks anyway....
<bullgard4> persian_x: Make sure that you did install a DEB program package for flash.
<Owner__> i learned alot  too
<Owner__> thx
<superfirelord42> Owner__: i once heard someone wanted linux installed, booted it with a floppy, transfered the drivers over seriel cable...
<mechdave> duum, dd will do stuff like ghost have a look at man dd
<HPI_Fred> driver just says nvidia
<persian_x> bullgard4: Ive never heard of that, what is it?
<duum> mechdave: i don't work as root... i just had a user ask me to give him access to his files.. i was thinking ok- no problem and chown'd all of var instead of /var/his_dir (www directory)
<andresj> pvl1: thansk :)
<Owner__> yeah was hose on google too
<mechdave> duum, Oops :(
<pvl1> andresj, np. compiz is so much fun wif all the settings
<wbmj> HPI_Fred : ok add Load "dri" to the Module Section
<Evan__> does any one know where there is a list of "features requests" for Nautilus ...that people actually listen to?
<bullgard4> persian_x: Please search Synaptic for 'flash'. I do not know by heart.
<duum> mechdave: exactly. i did it twice too. for for hidden stuff .*
<mechdave> duum, is that on a server?
<Owner__> ust nda confuses me so i rather like to be helped throught it mu first time
<HPI_Fred> wbmj there is no module section
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, uhm. do u know how to make it load dri?
<andresj> pvl1: lol as opposed to GNOME's simpicity you mean, no? :)
<persian_x> bullgard4: Thanks
<duum> mechdave: yea. it is on co-located vm (xen i think, or it will be soon).
<HPI_Fred> no i dont pvl1 and i honestly dont see a modules section there at all
<pc04_> anjing
<duum> mechdave: it is basically shared between me and another.
<mscott> # join/ubuntu-fr
<pvl1> well its like built on top of gnome and the others. its like the whipped cream on a cake. but yes, gnome is very plain without compiz
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, one sec
<mechdave> duum, so you have set up a virtual machine with ubuntu?
<A[D]minS> if i want to run task everyday @ 7am ... this is the correct crontab line ? --> * 7 * * * task
<A[D]minS> ?
<duum> mechdave: actually i'm just using a commercial service (linode)
<wbmj> HPI_Fred ; looks like thats your problem You will need to add a Module Section to xorg.conf with Load "dri"
<bullgard4> genii: Where is "Bus, slot, sub-device" documented?
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, y do u need dri btw?
<mechdave> duum, Ah righto, I host my own machines in my place
<HPI_Fred> you said to check for it pvl1
<pvl1> wbmj, what about the glx and gl core?
<HPI_Fred> i said it isnt on there
<duum> mechdave: the host is unknown to me- the guests can be whatever you like, ubuntu, debian, etc. they have smaller images too for some distributions like debian.
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, i think that was wbmj that asked
<debCarlos> Owner__: man, i forgot, but we should have given to superfirelord42 a cookie like:
<Slart> A[D]minS: hmm.. no.. something like * 7 0 0 0 .. or else it would run every second where the hour is 7
<debCarlos> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<A[D]minS> ahaaa
<A[D]minS> ok
<HPI_Fred> im sorry i was wrong wbmj said that my mistake
<wbmj> pvl1: Glxgears won't run for HP until dri is present
<duum> mechdave: i've found it is allot easier to outsource the hosting so to speak. not having to worry about hardware is great. plus you get a really fast connection.
<HPI_Fred> i have no idea what dri is
<HPI_Fred> let alone why i need to enable it
<A[D]minS> Slart: so it should be * 7 0 0 0  ?
<nck> ubuntu 8.04.1 unable connect to windows network, nothing show up in network windows. help
<A[D]minS> or 0 7 * *
<mechdave> duum, that is pretty cool, You would need a bit of horsepower to run several vm's on a server tho :)
<pvl1> wbmj, i mean in addition to dri
<Slart> A[D]minS: sorry.. I got it backwards.. 0 7 * * *
<A[D]minS> Slart: or 0 7 * * * < --- ?
<A[D]minS> ok 0 to make it 0 minute and 7 hour every day .,, every month  ?
<duum> mechdave: yea, that is why i'm not hosting a bunch of vm's. they have that all setup. makes everything allot easier.
<genii> bullgard4: man lspci has some info and futher resources. There may be some online reference but offhand I don't know where
<wbmj> pcl1: the new xorg doesn't necessarily need all the modules loaded
<pvl1> mechdave, how much hp are we talking about?
<Slart> A[D]minS: yes.. all days, all weeks, all months, when hour is 7 and minutes is 0
<mechdave> duum, yeah speed is good, I am only on a adsl2 connection, ok for people to access it in Asia/Aust but rest of the world not so god
<mechdave> duum, good
<bullgard4> genii: I did consult 'man lspci' before. --  Thank you.
<duum> mechdave: you know the other thing is if you aren't doing much with what you have and want complete control this is the only way to go.
<Slart> A[D]minS: I think man crontab has quite a few examples is you need more info
<mechdave> pvl1, I am not sure, but when I last tried running a vm it took alot of processor power to do it
<duum> mechdave: that is if you don't want to run a server...
<HPI_Fred> im still lost wbmj and pvl1 have you both given up on me? lol
<A[D]minS> Slart: ok thx :)
<Owner__> what
<duum> mechdave: servers are allot of work...
<mechdave> duum, yeah, I like the challenge of the hardware and software sides myself
<pvl1> mechdave, just that i have a ubuntu server right next to my main pc (dual) and i was thinking about trying it
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, i jjust thought wbmj took over
<HPI_Fred> oh lol well he might have
<mechdave> pvl1, you could try it, I don't know how the new ones are now!
<HPI_Fred> im not sure what to do to add a dri module or if i even need to is all i dont know what dri is
<Owner__> ok i am out
<duum> mechdave: what do you do? i'm not against it... i have a server sitting here besides me that isn't on cause i haven't had the time or cash to replace a hard drive that is dead. just don't have time for everything.
<wbmj> HPI_Fred: it might be better for you to type man xorg in terminal.....a little reading can be helpful
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, add this anywhere in your xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27927/
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, without the numbers at the side
<genii> bullgard4: There seems something about it generally at http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/dd/pci.html
<debCarlos> bye!
<duum> mechdave: that and it is hot here... i'd have to move the server out of the office i got to some place where it doesn't make the room even hotter.
<pvl1> mechdave, oh no, this is like, an early 2000/2001 tower thats built a lot like a server
<mechdave> duum, I only use computers as a hobby, I am a mechanic by day
<HPI_Fred> thanks pvl1
<mechdave> pvl1, try it, could be a lot of fun for you :)
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, yea try taht then hti ctrl+alt+backspace to restart xserver
<pvl1> mechdave, yea im about to
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, np
<error404notfound> do I need something special to add shares to /etc/exports if the share names have spaces? like escaping spaces, or etc?
<HPI_Fred> i will try that in a moment
<pvl1> error404notfound, what?
<john-technical> im trying to connect my phone to my pc how do i install it? its a samsung j750
<genii> error404notfound: Yes, same syntax as when you ls them
<Kartagis> john-technical: get a usb cable?
<john-technical> got it
<HPI_Fred> im back
<error404notfound> pvl1: suppose I wanna share "/home/user1/Some Folder with spaces in name" then do I have to escape the spaces or single quote the entry to avoid problems?
<john-technical> where do i go?
<HPI_Fred> pvl1 that did not work there is no restricted driver listed under restricted driver for nvidia
<Kartagis> john-technical: it should automatically be recognized
<pvl1> error404notfound, the way you have quotes around all of it should do it fine
<Kartagis> once you connect it
<A[D]minS> Slart: 45 9 * * * cd /opt/otrs/scripts/ && ./backup.pl -d /home/hazem/OTRS/ " it didn't work" i want to backup every day @ 9:45 now its 9:46
<john-technical> ok but then how do i use it?
<error404notfound> pvl1: found an easy method, created a symbolic link and shared that :P
<dave11> how do i remove a program that is no longer in the repositories but on my computer?
<Kartagis> dave11: add/remove programs
<cckk> pvl1:  cant get jackeq to start after install  TERMINAL hgic@hgic-desktop:~$ jackeq
<cckk> jackEQ 0.4.1
<cckk> (c) 2003 - 2004 S. Harris, P. Shirkey
<cckk> This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
<cckk> under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details.
<FloodBot1> cckk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cckk> Registering as jackEQ
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, sure there are. first do sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<HPI_Fred> ok thanks i will try that
<Kartagis> john-technical: you should find it in /media/
<Slart> A[D]minS: make something simple to start with.. just do a "touch /home/hazem/it.worked" ... see if that runs (you can see when the file gets created). When that works you can start with larger weirder commands
<cckk> whats a flood?
<mechdave> dave11, apt-get remove <prog_name>
<A[D]minS> Slart: the same :D i tried
<dave11> mechdave: thanks
<A[D]minS> ok will try to make it 09 maybe will work
<mechdave> dave11, np
<genii> mechdave: He said it's no longer in repos. So that won't work
<HPI_Fred> it tells me i have the newest version
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, how did u originally get the cards workign?
<Chaotic_Descent> Wine froze, so I used the system monitor to close it. now it and wine config won't load. how do I fix that?
<wbmj> dave1: in Synaptic under status
<HPI_Fred> pvl1 cards were working right out of the fresh install
<john-technical> it has cdrom and floppy under media thats all
<mechdave> genii, won't it work if his repos files have not been updated?
<HPI_Fred> i even followed some tutorials and got sli working
<john-technical> do i need drivers?
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, sec
<genii> mechdave: If he hasn't run update it might
<Kartagis> Slart: doesn't he have to be added to cron group like in gentoo?
<dave11> mechdave: it couldnt find the package??
<HPI_Fred> when i did the kernel update and the driver update a few days ago i couldnt even get into x without letting x reconfig itself
<TUXKILLAH> What is da muttafucka ubuntu? Holy shit!
<mechdave> dave11, what package you trying to delete?
<joeKr2> How do I rebuild the mime database? A wiki said: sudo su <enter> update-mime-database /usr/local/mime <enter> exit <enter> but that didn't work.  What's wrong?
<Flannel> !language | TUXKILLAH
<ubottu> TUXKILLAH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dave11> mechdave: language translator
<Slart> Kartagis, A[D]minS: I have no idea really.. I've never had to mess with groups to get cron to work.. but it's worth checking
<TUXKILLAH> Heya
<wbmj> HPI_Fred: If xorg did an auto reconfigure your old config file is still there
<CompCrash> pvl1, i found a forum that someone had the same problem and similar comp. i tried a few thing like what he did and it worked!
<cckk> pvl1:  jackeq wont start after install http://paste.ubuntu.com/27928/
<pvl1> CompCrash, congrats!
<TUXKILLAH> Nevermind! Use Windows!
<pvl1> cckk, first run jack
<mechdave> dave11, is there a development site for it, maybe they have a list of files that it installs
<CompCrash> pvl1, thanks. ill let you be now. you look busy.
<HPI_Fred> wbmj but if i have my old config file that still doesnt solve problem of why the drivers arent working after being updated and with the updated kernel...even if it did it probably still wouldnt work right
<Kartagis> TUXKILLAH: use linux
<HPI_Fred> i apologize for being such a pain
<mechdave> dave11, or maybe the README has a list
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, hm ive had the same proble, but i have ati which is even more problematic. check synaptic. theres at least 15 nvidia packages
<wbmj> HPI_Fred: the old config worked?
<pvl1> CompCrash, meh im not doing anything else
<genii> I find it ironic his exit message is "You will triumph over your enemy" in this case
<HPI_Fred> you mean before i updated the kernel and driver? of course it did i even had the cards running in full sli
<wbmj> yes
<CompCrash> pvl1, lol. well i might see you again... maybe soon. lol. bye
<cckk> pvl1: here it is in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/27930/, dont forget ive only been using linux for anout 5 days :-)
<HPI_Fred> pvl1 i did try to install nvidia glx new the other night and i had even more problems after that
<pvl1> CompCrash, goodbye
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I'm getting a White Screen Of Death when the LiveCD tries to boot, It is an ASUS Motherboard, AMD Athlon CPU, and a ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 Graphics card. It is a customized Live Cd that I'm trying to boot, but I've tested the CD and Install on other computers and it works fine, any ideas?
<pvl1> HPI_Fred, have u tried envy by anychance?
<HPI_Fred> yes
<Light-> Josdell: what about booting inti safe graphics mode?
<Light-> *into
<HPI_Fred> when i installed nvidia glx from synaptics it removed some envy files
<wbmj> HPI_Fred: then you should compare the two files...if the nVidia driver is in the backup the just rename it xorg.conf and delete the newer one
<Josdell> Light- I know I might have to do that, but what would I do from there?
<HPI_Fred> but then i went back and uninstalled glx and then used evnyng to reinstall latest driver....works worse
<Josdell> Light- Is safe graphics mode the terminal correct?
<pvl1> cckk, sudo apt-get install jackd
<Light-> Josdell: It appears that none of the graphics drivers on your LiveCD will work with that card, or if they do, they arent getting detected. You need to use the VESA driver
<cckk> pvl1: thanks ill get right back
<dave11> mechdave: found it thanks again!
<pvl1> Josdell, if its customized it might not have the right ati stuff installed. ati is really annoying to set up sometimes
<HPI_Fred> wbmj i wouldnt even know where or how to begin to even find the files to compare them
<Light-> Josdell: Try it and see, I thought it booted using no framebuffer and using vesa graphics drivers
<Josdell> Light- i manually installed ATI Catalyst Drivers for the Radeon Graphics card, but yeah it probably has to do with that, yeah ATI can be a you know what
<Light-> royal PITA
 * Light- used to own an ati card
<wbmj> HPI_Fred both xorg.conf and the backup are in /etc/X11/
<mechdave> dave11, no worries m8te
<Josdell> Light- When I'm in safe graphics mode, would I use Ubuntu as normal? right?
<Light-> Josdell: There would be no hardware acceleration, and you might not be able to use high resolutions
<Josdell> Yeah I get that, but when I install Ubuntu onto the Computer, Ubuntu would run fine correct?
<cckk> !jackd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd
<Light-> Josdell: Sorry I cant say for sure, but I imagine so, once you get the ati driver up and running
<Josdell> cckk: you should look around the forums for info for jackd
<HPI_Fred> this is so difficult for a beginner lol
<cckk> joshdellthanx
<negge> Josdell: it will work properly but the resolution will be low and you won't be able to use any desktop effects
<negge> you're better of trying to get some drivers working
<Eion> Anyone know why I can go to websites with firefox but not with opera? It's just blank
<wbmj> Josdell: ubuntu will load the open source ati driver when you first install th OS
<Light-> Opera is crappy?
<abchirk> Eion opera in offline mode?
<abchirk> hehe
<IcemanV9> Josdell: yes, it will work
<Josdell> Light- I don't get it, my ATI Catalyst Control Center on this Ubuntu System( My Real Install on my laptop) says it is workign fine with all ATI Xpress Series cards. Okay thanks everyone that has responded
<HPI_Fred> got into backup finally didnt realize X was case sensitive
<davina> can some1 tell what the permissions of the user directories under /home should have
<sysop1972> what is the best IRC app for Linux?
<Josdell> sysop1972: try XChat
<Light-> there is no "best", try irssi and xchat
<mechdave> sysop1972, I use xchat... i find it easiest
<negge> sysop1972: if you want a textbased client I'd say irssi is the best
<Eion> Still, being "crappy" is not a reason for not working at all.
<pvl1> Josdell, hold on a sec, ive got a good website
<Josdell> pvl1: okay thanks
<pvl1> Josdell, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Josdell> pvl1: taht's the guide I used for my computer, It worked great
<pvl1> Josdell, i used that site's guide to get my ati 2600 running right
<pvl1> Josdell, aye, nothing for ur current card?
<hyougin> is there anyway to decrease lag while trying to play a video file over a network? The networked pc is win xp pro, and this is ubuntu
<Josdell> pvl1: I think I have the most recent settings
<MindVirus> Any way to turn off auto line-wrap in nano?
<john-technical> i still cant find my phone
<pvl1> Josdell, oh ok
<pvl1> hyougin, open ports?
<mechdave> john-technical, what phone is it?
<hyougin> which?
<pvl1> hyougin, depends on what the server is using
<john-technical> samsung j750
<davina> to answer my own question, home directories should have 755 permissions
<hyougin> im just using mplayer to play a file on a networked drive and its laggin badly
<john-technical> i have connected it via usb
<hyougin> i have a gigabit card/router
<Josdell> It was awesome to put together my first computer today, so much cheaper than buying one, but it sucks when Ubuntu get a White Screen, So now I'm drinking an energy drink at 3 AM, but I still built my first computer, so I feel like I rock
<pvl1> hyougin, well the serving computer, ur xp, needs to be moddified to send info faster. what are u using to serve ur video?
<wbmj> MindVirus: nano -nowrap
<negge> MindVirus: Alt + L I think
<hyougin> mplayer.
<mechdave> john-technical, is there any settings in the phone for usb drive
<pvl1> Josdell, ooo what state are u in, im in PA
<MindVirus> No, no, I'd like it to stay this way forever.
<MindVirus> Any way to do that?
<Russel-Athletic> hiho
<Russel-Athletic> i have a little problem with apt
<john-technical> no there are not
<pvl1> hyougin, mess with its setting, i havent used mplayer so idk
<Josdell> pvl1: Im in IN
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, what is it
<mechdave> Russel-Athletic, just ask away dude
<negge> MindVirus: I think if you disable it with alt + l it should stay like that
<negge> but I'm not sure
<hyougin> i dont see any settings like that.
<pvl1> Josdell, kool, time zone buddies :)
<rokra> hi
<rokra> hi
<pvl1> hello rokra
<MindVirus> hyougin: it would be very useful.
<Josdell> pvl1: :)
<rokra> Please when I m mounting a share samba on a linux , where can I find the folder in command line?
<Russel-Athletic> i tried to update the kde4 packages but now i get a lot of dpkg errors and now if i just want to remove the whole kde4 things i get the error that dpkg didn't finish and i have to run dpkg --configure -a
<hyougin> guess i'll ask around elsewhere
<Josdell> hyougin
<hyougin> ..?
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, then you should run it, with sudo; also ask in #kubuntu-kde4 if it is more kde specific
<hyougin> yeah?
<pvl1> hyougin, look into gnump3d
<Russel-Athletic> it doesn't work because it quits with the same error
<Russel-Athletic> it is more a package manager problem
<Josdell> hyougin: First if you are doing it over a router, one your Ubuntu needs to be working with good wireless, and your router's settings itself may need to be chaned too,a nd your XP settings
<Russel-Athletic> i just want to remove the stuff regardless if it didn't configure right
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, the reconfigure quits?
<hyougin> why wireless?
<Russel-Athletic> yes: "too many errors, stopping"
<Josdell> hyougin: are you doing it over wireless or wired
<hyougin> wired.
<Russel-Athletic> and a lot of "x is not configured" errors
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, are you able to install or remove any other packages?
<richard__> morning everyone. Question for you: Can I tell what users are currently logged on (and perhaps get some stats) for my ubuntu ftp server?
<Russel-Athletic> no
<hyougin> both computers have gigabit cards
<Josdell> hyougin: it is most likely the settings you have on your Windows that are making it slow
<Russel-Athletic> aptitude says i have to run dpkg --configure -a
<Russel-Athletic> or should i try to remove with dpkg?
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, pastebin the errors from that command in paste.ubuntu.com
<hyougin> what settings would effect them?
<john-technical> do you think my usb is not configured?
<mechdave> john-technical, will the windoze software load with wine?
<chmac> It seems that since I installed ipod / libipoddevice0 usb disks are no longer auto-mounted. Any suggestions?
<Josdell> hyougin: the firewall settings, and the settings of your Ethernet card itself, hold on
<Lusule> please could i get some help with a graphics problem - i just installed my nvidia graphics driver, it worked fine, now i reboot and it can't find it - i don't want to have to keep installing it
<Russel-Athletic> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27936/
<mechdave> john-technical, your usb should be ok out of the box in Ubuntu
<john-technical> thats the prob i cant even load it in windows as windows cannot find the correct drivers
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, is this gutsy or hardy
<Russel-Athletic> hardy
<john-technical> ok usb is working i stuck my flash in
<mechdave> john-technical, Oh dear... what does lspci say when you plug in the phone?
<cruddpuppet> How can I get "ls" to show hidden files ?
<Flannel> cruddpuppet: ls -a
<mechdave> cruddpuppet, ls -a
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, how did you install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<cruddpuppet> Thank you, Flannel + mechdave
<sysop1972_> well I am on xchat now... switched over from m xp box to my linux box
<tim56> luslue: sounds like your drivers got wiped up when you auto-updated you linux kernel
<Russel-Athletic> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Russel-Athletic> but this was a month ago and worked fine
<mechdave> cruddpuppet, np
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, and the most recent update is when it broke?
<Russel-Athletic> yesterday i updated with sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and it stops working
<Lusule> tim56 - that happens when i reboot?  how do i fix it?
<Russel-Athletic> but then aptitude did still work
<Russel-Athletic> but now a lot of new kde4 packages came in and i tried to install a new software and than it broke like it is now
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, could you cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Russel-Athletic, what new software
<tim56> lusule: reinstall it, but to prevent it from happening again, install it from ubuntu's sources, use google to help you out.
<Russel-Athletic> makepasswd
<sysop1972_> wold anyone be able to look at my smb.conf to figure out why I cannot write or create files from my xp box?  I can access the folder but not write.
<Russel-Athletic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27938/
<arvind_khadri> Russel-Athletic, do sudo apt-get install -f
<mechdave> sysop1972, paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> tim56, no need for google here; that is always the last resort
<Lusule> tim56 - i was trying not to use envyng as i was advised it might be causing some problems with cedega :(
<Russel-Athletic> sudo apt-get install -f makepasswd gives the same error (run dpkg --configure -a)
<Josdell> hyougin: look at this http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=18129 are you using samba right now?
<arvind_khadri> Russel-Athletic, its only sudo apt-get install -f
<tim56> lusule: what is envyng?
<ordchar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681701 heh LOL, why would a thread about decompiling be closed in an ubuntu forum while reverse engineering is one of those fundamental rights the fsf keeps going on about ?
<_jdd_> hey could someone paste the default /etc/apt/sources.list for server edition for me?
<ordchar> btw the answer to the question there is probably "flare"
<Russel-Athletic> arvind_khadri: the same error
<Benji> holy shit this is totally new to me
<Lusule> tim56 - the only other way i've found to get working drivers for nvidia geforce 9600 other than installing directly
<Benji> what is dalnet's server
<Benji> mesra.kl.my.dal.net??
<bazhang> Lusule, envyng-gtk is fine
<arvind_khadri> Russel-Athletic, something you installed or uninstalled has screwed your dependencies ...
<Russel-Athletic> is there not a way to just remove all the kde4 packages without apt complaining?
<Benji> =] somebody please help me..
<aphrodite> hi
<mechdave> sysop1972, what is the url for your paste?
<Flannel> Benji: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support, thanks. (/join #ubuntu-offtopic)
<aphrodite> any one who want to chat?
<negge> _jdd_: hold on a sec
<Benji> hello .. anyone there?
<_jdd_> negge: thanks
<arvind_khadri> Russel-Athletic, i guess there is ...i can only try am not sure though... go to tty1 and do dpkg --purge kubuntu-desktop
<Benji> _jdd_
<Flannel> Benji, aphrodite: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu support (and chatting), thanks. (/join #ubuntu-offtopic)
<negge> _jdd_: wget this: http://neggelandia.dyndns.org/upload/files/sources.list (it's for hardy although the cdrom repo says 7.10)
<arvind_khadri> !ot | aphrodite
<ubottu> aphrodite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_jdd_> negge, that's fine
<bazhang> Benji, this is not for chat
<arvind_khadri> aphrodite, nice nick anyways :P
<arvind_khadri> Russel-Athletic, make it dpkg --purge kubuntu-kde-desktop
<_jdd_> thanks again, negge
<negge> _jdd no problem
<arvind_khadri> Russel-Athletic, make it dpkg --purge kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<aphrodite> hi
<Mycah_> Hello.
<A[D]minS> how to know whatis the time by command line
<A[D]minS> ??
<bazhang> aphrodite, you wish to chat or need ubuntu support
<arvind_khadri> A[D]minS, date
<Russel-Athletic> thanks arvind_khadri dpkg --purge kubuntu-kde4-desktop works
<aphrodite> yup
<Russel-Athletic> now i can get rid of the stuff by using aptitude
<Lusule> thanks for the help
<bazhang> aphrodite, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic (not here)
<arvind_khadri> Russel-Athletic, gosh !!! and next time be careful abt what you do...
<bullgard4> genii: Thank you for your help.
<genii> bullgard4: np
<A[D]minS> thx arvind_khadri
<aphrodite> ok
<arvind_khadri> A[D]minS, welcome :)
<Mycah_> I recently installed Ubuntu, and after a little amount of time it just stops opening programs and seems to lock up. What could that be about?
<aphrodite> bazang can u help me how?
<negge> aphrodite: what do you need help with?
<arvind_khadri> aphrodite, /join ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> aphrodite, for ubuntu support?
<Mycah_> anyone have any ideas?
<bazhang> Mycah_, with that brief amount of info, no idea
<aphrodite> its my first time to chat here.can you help how i can chat w/ somebody
<Spiro> Hi, I am using partimage to backup my entire hd. I have a small issue with permission. I mount an external hd with NTFS but fail to write as read only. I mount it as "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/winxp -o rw" I also do mount and see it as rw but still is read only. What am I doing wrong?
<arvind_khadri> aphrodite, this is not a place to chat!!!!
<gnomefreak> aphrodite: for support with ubuntu in here for anything else #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mycah_> well, I don't really know what else i can tell you ^^;. Like, It'll just freeze up, and i can't close whats opened or use it and I can't open anything else, and I have to restart
<anewbie> i will try to help you aphrodite
<Lusule> if i want to download and install a file in ubuntu, do i download the .deb file or the .tar?
<arvind_khadri> Mycah_, check up with the backgroung processes!!!
<anewbie> just ask....
<negge> aphrodite: you write /join #ubuntu-offtopic and then you just start writing stuff. If you managed to join this channel I'm sure you can join the chat channel too
<gnomefreak> s/write/type
<Mycah_> what do you mean, arvind
<bazhang> aphrodite, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<negge> Lusule: first see if you can install it with apt-get, if it isn't there, get the .deb file
<Lusule> negge - how do i find if i can install it with apt-get?
<gnomefreak> Lusule: aynaptic
<gnomefreak> oops
<negge> Lusule: you can use Synaptic Package Manager to search for it
<Johnny> what is cms?
<arvind_khadri> Mycah_, i mean when you run ubuntu just check up the system monitor and find out whether any process is eating your ram!!
<anewbie> Lusule, synaptic ?
<gnomefreak> Lusule: synaptic
<aphrodite> ok
<Mycah_> ok.
<aphrodite> thanks
<Johnny> onclick="MySpace.CMS.track('53f43423-839a-45e3-9093-750ba10cd51d'
<negge> Johnny: usually it means content management system
<tim56> spiro: I can't remember how I did it I think I was using ntfs-3g, hope that helps
<aphrodite> negge, whats this line for?
<bazhang> Johnny, what does that have to do with ubuntu? or just curious
<ha55an> hi, since some days now, i have no icons appearing on my desktop. if i browse my desktop using nautilus, the icons are still there. does anybody how i could resolve this? Thx
<negge> aphrodite: which line?
<Johnny> just curious
<arvind_khadri> negge, the separator :)
<Lusule> negge - in that case i've already confirmed it's not there
<bazhang> Johnny, how about coming to #ubuntu-offtopic then
<negge> arvind_khadri: aphrodite I have no idea what separator/line you're talking about:D
<aphrodite> the one i got
<negge> aphrodite: where?
<arvind_khadri> negge, fugget it
<negge> :D
<negge> weird
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, you mean the drive icons?
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: all icons, also files i have on the Desktop, nothing is shown
<negge> Lusule: then go ahead and download the .deb file. After downloading you just double-click it and it will install
<Lusule> negge - thanks :)
<aphrodite> negge its ur real name?
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, did you change your permissions or stuff like that??
<negge> aphrodite: no it's your mums name
<SlimG> Is there a general problem with Intel 2200BG cards in 8.04 ?
<visf> hi i tried to mount my drive on start up but do not know what went wrong. this is my config : /dev/sdb	/media/linuxdrive	auto	defautls	1	2	
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: no, i did not change permissions, i still have full access to my file from the command line or using nautilus
<aphrodite> what?
<mechdave> sysop1972_, dude it always to use pastebin as the file is still coming through
<mechdave> sysop1972_, dude it always pays to use pastebin as the file is still coming through
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, ok lets check ... type gksu users-admin
<Viking667> whoops.
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: ok done
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: i have all privileges outside of send faxes and use tape drives
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, use external disks stuff too??
<arvind_khadri> visf, what was the command you used??
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: access externnal storage, yes
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, ok... pastebin your fstab and mtab
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: one sec
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, ya fine
<DOKKA> what's going on in here
<bazhang> DOKKA, ubuntu support
<arvind_khadri> DOKKA, ntn as of now :P :D
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: my fstab:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/27943/
<DOKKA> what's ntn?
<Raheem> DOKKA, nothing :P
<bazhang> need to know
<DOKKA> ah nice.
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: my mtab:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/27944/
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, were they workin before??
<ha55an> yes
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: untill somedays ago, i have rebooted, and then it happened.
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, did it happen after a particular update
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: Ahhh, ok i found it (synaptic history)  my brother did install ubuntu  netbook remix,
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, 8.04??
<shah> hello all im unable to mount windows partitions plz help
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: i think it is caused by netbook remix, sorry for disturbing you with this :)
<Light-> shah: whats the error?
<arvind_khadri> ha55an, thats really fine... if it happens again... bug nautilus
<shah> Light-: root@shah-desktop:/mnt# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<shah> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory
<shah> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<Light-> shah: you're trying to mount a nonexistant volume
<Light-> shah: try sda1
<ha55an> arvind_khadri: ok thanks a lot
<DOKKA> I just had one really simple question about scaling down the processor power on a laptop
<shah> Light-: how to know on which volume is my win partition
<kcman> hey guys is there a way to scan a deb file?
<Light-> shah: Is it on the same disk as your linux partition?
<shah> yeah got it Light-, it worked with sda1
<tim56> kcman: scan it for what?
<Light-> shah: ok, glad I could help :)
<aaron_> 'Halo
<shah> what might be the reason Light-
<MageOfTyr> hey
<Light-> shah: in ubuntu 8.04, even IDE hard drives are sda nit hda
<shah> ok, thank u, Light-
<kcman> tim56 i was on here earlier asking for the commands to install one before they told me someone asked me if i knew i could trust the file, now i have a new deb and i was wondering if there was a way to scan said files?
<aaron_> Excuse me
<aaron_> One question
<Light-> !ask
<Raheem> !question | aaron_
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> aaron_: please see above
<aaron_> Need help in getting Windows Media Player to work
<Light-> aaron_: forget it
<aaron_> V. 10
<tim56> kcman: yea there are ways, I don't use them myself, I just stick to trusted sources
<kcman> tim56 can i ask you about something then?
<Light-> aaron: you're better off using mplayer, windows media player *works* kind of on wine but thats a bit silly
<kcman> aaron can i ask you something?
<tim56> sure
<aaron_> sure
<kcman> aaron 127 mean anything to you?
<kcman> tim56 what you know about limewire on linux
<aaron_> Sorry
<aaron_> no
<kcman> aaron just checking to see if i knew you sorry
<aaron_> no problem
<bogeyman> got a ? how do u make a folder writeable to any user?
<bazhang> !frostwire | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Light-> bogeyman: chmod +w <file>
<Light-> bogeyman: or a+w instead of w, im not sure
<kcman> bazhang thank you sir
<bazhang> np
<Raheem> bogeyman, use chmod 666 <foldername>
<bazhang> aaron_, better to use vlc for most of your needs, wmp is just not worth the hassle
<kcman> does anyone know the command in terminal to tell if i am at 16 or 24 bit for graphics?
<Light-> aaron_: or mplayer if you watch anime, VLC has terrible subtitle support
<aaron_> Alright
<StonedToo> Hey there, has anybody of you guys Partitioned a harddrive from a shellscript?
<aaron_> thanks then
<aaron_> Oh, Light, do you know anything about Yellow Dog Linux?
<bogeyman> anyone know the command to create a directory?
<bogeyman> cant remember it lol
<Raheem> bogeyman, mkdir
<StonedToo> bogeyman mkdir
<Light-> aaron_: ive heard of it, but never tried it
<aaron_> Thanks anyways
<shah> is there any command to know all partitions information, im unable to mount 2nd partition of windows
<Raheem> bogeyman, google is ur best friend .. try http://www.google.com/linux
<kaddy> sudo su      fdisk -l
<kaddy> to shan
<kaddy> shah
<Raheem> shah, sudo fdisk -l
<Viking667> urk. Sorry about that.
<kcman> can anyone show me the commands for i believe it is xorg.conf? am i close?
<Light-> kcman: you want to edit your xorg.conf?
<Viking667> so, does anyone know any sane reason why I can't upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<bazhang> kcman, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look there
<StonedToo> can anyone help me? im trying to partition a harddrive from a shellscript ... i used parted but it is messing up my partitiontable
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | StonedToo
<ubottu> StonedToo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Viking667> because every single time I try it, I get exactly the same errors; firstly that /tmp has improper permissions, second that it can't find /tmp/<some-var>/hardy.tar.gz.gpg, even though it downloaded the tarball fine.
<Light-> StonedToo: sounds dodgy, use gparted
<kcman> Light yeah well first i need to check to see if i am at 16 or 24 bit, i just recently got my ati rage mobility to render 3d in ubuntu but still geting crapy out put so all the online how to's have said the samething make sure you are in 16 bit so i need to check
<Light-> StonedToo: You can download and boot to a CD with gparted on it so you can modify partitions that would otherwise be in use
<speedRS> Is it possible to run compiz with dual screens using nvidia twinview at a resolution higher than 1024x768 for both monitors without incurring a Comparing resolution to maximum 3d texture size-type error?
<arvind_khadri> Viking667, it means that a gpg key in the source was missing
<speedRS> I can only seem to run it at 1024x768 successfully.
<joustin> can anyone answer a simple question with remote desktop?
<Light-> kcman: sorry I dont know the command
<arvind_khadri> speedRS, keep waiting here and in the meantime ask #compiz-fusion too
<Viking667> uh, then how the hang am I going to upgrade? Seemingly the GUI app "Update Manager" can't do it.
<Viking667> s/upgrade/update/
<StonedToo> Light: thx, ill try that ... parted was installt defaultly ... so i just install gparted and try it out
<bazhang> kcman, see my last post to you above
<speedRS> arvind_khadri: thanks
<Light-> StonedToo: gparted is the GUI to parted
<Flannel> Viking667: Try using update-manager-core, if that doesn't work, we'll do it manually
<Viking667> mmmm.
<kcman> bazhang yeah and i am not in 16 bit so now i have to find out how to make that so
<Viking667> I'll just flick over. Are any of those GUI or are they console? (just so I know)
<arvind_khadri> Viking667, you can add the keys manually too
<kcman> bazhang without killing my pc
<bazhang> kcman, you will need at least to logout to make the changes
<bazhang> kcman, err after making the changes
<Viking667> I don't even know where the keys ARE!
<StonedToo> Light: but im trying to write an installationscript to install any ubuntu livecd/dvd to an SWRaid ... so i have to partition the HD via script
<kcman> bazhang you talking about hiting the crtl+alt+f2 to make changes
<Viking667> the GUI gave me absolutely no indication where in the remote filetree it was even downloading stuff from...
<arvind_khadri> Viking667, you know what the package is right...from where did you download the source??
<bazhang> kcman, no, I mean logging out of the session and going back to login window
<kcman> bazhang yeah i know about the reboot after so changes take affect
<Light-> StonedToo: oh I see, so the script was yours. sorry, I always use the GUI to partition so I dont know how to do it via the cmd line
<arvind_khadri> Viking667, did you use apt-get source??
<Viking667> arvind_khadri: I did this:   top menu, System, Administration, Update Manager
<joustin> well at least I figured out my remote desktop question ><
<Viking667> As in, I want to update my distro from 7.10 (which it is now() up to 8.04
<bazhang> Viking667, did you change your sources.list?
<yoshi810216> hello
<cckk> pvl1: ive messed with jackd still cant get jackeq to start doesnt connect to the srver
<arvind_khadri> Viking667, its all confusing!!!
<bazhang> Viking667, paste them on paste.ubuntu.com
<Viking667> I toggled it between my current list and the main list. Neither made any difference.
<yoshi810216> is there any girls on here
<yoshi810216> ?
<bazhang> yoshi810216, wrong channel.
<yoshi810216> wat the hell do u mean wrong channel
<yoshi810216> lol
<Myrtti> MEH
<yoshi810216> no i know wat u mean i was kidding
<bazhang> yoshi810216, this is ubuntu support not chat
<zetheroo> apt-cacher is not starting for me ... please help
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, what do you want to do??
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri:  sudo /etc/init.d/apt-cacher start
<chmac> It seems that since I installed ipod / libipoddevice0 usb disks are no longer auto-mounted. Any suggestions?
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: Unable to bind socket (port 3142), trying again in 5 seconds.
<bazhang> Viking667, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, what does that package do ...and what errors did you get?
<StonedToo> Is there a TOOL to partition harddrives via cmd line or shell script?
<Viking667> Incidentally, I don't _have_ a "update-manager-core", just a update-manager, the python script
<arvind_khadri> StonedToo, sudo cfdisk /dev/sdx
<bazhang> cfdisk StonedToo
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, :P faster!!!
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: apt-cacher allows the other Linux machines to update from one machine on the network
<StonedToo> The Problem is it is interactive
<bazhang> StonedToo, please paste the list
<Flannel> Viking667: you'll need to install it.  sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<bazhang> err Viking667
<michael_> list
<StonedToo> can't use it in an shellscript
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, that is apt-proxy
<cckk> to everyone, i installed jackd & jackEQ in order to change the assignment of my front panel mic (input) to headphone (output) but jackeq is not starting up any other suggestions on how to reassign my jacks?
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, ok anyways whats the error you get?
<StonedToo> bazhang: which list do you want?
<bazhang> StonedToo, sorry mis-tabbed (meant for Viking667 )
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: how do I make sure that apt-proxy is starting?
<Viking667> Flannel: right.
<bazhang> cckk, you are using ubuntu studio?
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, hang on i will give you a howto ...
<Viking667> I'll get that sources.list pasted when I get something else installed first.
<StonedToo> arvind_khadri: the Problem is i cant use that in an shellscript to automate installprocess
<cckk> bazhang: i dont think i have studio i have heron hardy
<bazhang> cckk, hardy heron ubuntu studio?
<kcman> bazhang thought when you typed the user name before your message you were sending a private message?
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, http://techietipsandtricks.blogspot.com/ here you go
<Viking667> heh. "update-manager-core already the newest version"
<Viking667> figgers
<bazhang> kcman, you need to /msg nickname for that; best to ask first though
<Viking667> I'll do a dpkg in a minute, and see what's in there
<cckk> bazhang: how can i find out if i do or not
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: I had it all setup and working a few days ago but I think the computers are no longer downloading from the available packages and instead are downloading off the internet
<etoilemock> hi everyone!
<bazhang> cckk, do you have the ubuntu studio start up splash screen? that is always a good indication :)
<Raheem> StonedToo, i heard sfdisk can do it .. never tried it though .. check it out
<etoilemock> could I get a help from someone?
<kcman> bazhang i am not planning on doing that at all i was just messing with the help option in the chanserv and saw a bunch of names before messags and thought maybe channel mod had turned that off or something to that extent
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, ohh ... check up the sources.list in those machines... and check the link to your comp from them is up or not...
<Viking667> am now trying "do-release-update"
<Phase> I have a external harddrive icon stuck on my desktop. I can connect it and stuff and a new one will come up (and unmounts properly), but this has happened several times. Is there a way I can get rid of that icon without killing X/gnome/restarting?
<cckk> no just a normal ubuntu screen like the ubuntu logo with a knight rider bar in orange under it
<cckk> bazhang: no just a normal ubuntu screen like the ubuntu logo with a knight rider bar in orange under it
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: I also think I am using apt-cacher and not apt-proxy .. is this possible?
<eaglejazz> hi ubuntu community, i wondering if any of you are having wifi problems with newer toshiba laptops atheros card
<bazhang> cckk, if you are using jack you may wish to get ubuntu studio with the rt kernel
<Viking667> root@fatty:~# do-release-upgrade
<Viking667> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Viking667> Failed Upgrade tool signature
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, it may be possible ... i just havent heard abouy that package thats it :) ...
<etoilemock> I got a white screen with compaq persario v3414au
<StonedToo> Raheem: Hey thx, you seem to know something about the problem ... i tried sfdisk and it does its job but i dont know how to create partitions with it ... switched over to "parted" and it is messing up my partition table ... those are the only two tools i found for this
<Viking667> Done Upgrade tool
<Viking667> Done downloading
<Viking667> extracting '/tmp/tmpbv5mR_/hardy.tar.gz'
<Viking667> authenticate '/tmp/tmpbv5mR_/hardy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpbv5mR_/hardy.tar.gz.gpg'
<Raheem> hmm.. may be u should learn a little program called expect ?
<Viking667> exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 131072
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: yeah ... I think I was told to use apt-cacher because it was simpler....
<Viking667> ... with those errors, is that indicating anything to anyone?
<icesword> interesting
<cckk> bazhang: I didnt want to use jack i was told by pvl1 that it might help me reassign those oputputs, if you know of an easier maby better way im down to learn, thank you for your help
<Viking667> Or do I still have to paste my sources.list?
<Raheem> I am not sure abt how to do it .. but, cfdisk with expect .. in a script .. may be a solution for you .. i don't knw much about it though
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: there was a command to update apt-cacher ... but I forgot it
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, hmm google it then... and check the ubuntu wiki... we would have done the documentation :)
<StonedToo> Raheem: ok ill try cfdisk with expect ... ill write back if it works
<cckk> bazhang: btw ive only been using linux/ubuntu for about five days but i am willing to work with terminal and or gui
<shah> Raheem: any pdf readers other than xpdf, im in ubuntu 8.04 with XFce
<bazhang> !studio | cckk
<ubottu> cckk: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Viking667> yep. evince, though it's a gnome program
<Viking667> in a pinch, gpdf, or ggv
<Viking667> er, gv, not ggv
<cckk> bazhang:  thank you ill use synaptic?
<Raheem> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, i hope you got your answers??
<bazhang> cckk, if you want to install the repos and then change sure; you can ask in their channel (or here) for more info
<FreeSystem> helloç
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: yes thanks ... I found the How-To I originally followed ... http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<cckk> bazhang: clarify that a bit (dumb it down fo me)
<arvind_khadri> zetheroo, thats cool :) take care...
<zetheroo> ﻿arvind_khadri: thanks
<bazhang> cckk, you can add their software sources (aka repositories, or repos), then update your system and install the packages etc (programs for audio/video and a real time low latency kernel)
<Suzari> Anyone know how to install Diablo II on version 8.0.4 of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> cckk, their channel or that link would be the definitive voice though as I have not used it in ages :)
<bazhang> Suzari, via wine?
<Suzari> yes
<cckk> bazhang: ok, the first package would be ubuntustudio-desktop? they have many packages and i dont want to install in a bad order
<Suzari> I've looked through every website
<Suzari> Doesn't seem to correspond with Wine 1.0
<bazhang> cckk, that would pull in everything (be warned: big download)
<bazhang> Suzari, you asked in winehq channel?
<Flannel> bazhang, cckk: It actually doesn't.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<Suzari> Ummm
<Suzari> did not know there was a Wine channel
<Suzari> Just sort of asked here
<Suzari> hang on
<cckk> bazhang: ok how do i get to their channel? ive only been using this xchat/irc for 2 days, im am a windows junkie trying to reform
<bazhang> Flannel, ah it has changed then (told you not to listen to me cckk ) :)
<Raheem> Suzari, #winehq is the wine channel
<cckk> bazhang: lol its cool no worries
<bazhang> cckk, read the link then type /join #ubuntustudio
<Flannel> cckk: You don't need to add any other repositories either.  Ubuntu studio is an official flavor, and is all in the official repos.
<Flannel> cckk: But, that page will get you all set up with everything you need
<joustin> m
<neeto> How would I go about writing a script that gets run as super user at boot?
<bazhang> neeto, to accomplish what
<ne2k__> hello all. I'm trying to install Skype using their official skype repository, which has an apt sources.list line of "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free". The trouble is, my architecture is amd-64, but they only have an i386 repository. I suspect the i386 one might work -- is there a way to pretend my architecture is i386 just for that sources line, or should I...
<Viking667> sod. I can't cut-n-paste.
<ne2k__> ...install it manually?
<Viking667> ... at least, not with links2
<cckk> Flannel: will i lose my desktop to it like mythbuntu? i am new to linux/ubuntu so just making sure i dont kill my setup now with open office server printing etc
<ne2k__> neeto: put it in /etc/rc.local
<voland> Hi there! Could anyone help me with localedef, It hangs when I upgrade Gutsy to Hardy...
<neeto> bazhang: I manually connect to the internet through the CLI, I haven't had much success on my network with the nm-applet thing in gnome. I want to automate this process.
<Flannel> cckk: I'm not really sure how Myth works (so it might be different) but all the others (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, and Studio) peacefully coexist (you can have them all installed if you want), and you choose which to use when you log in.
<cckk> Flannel: is there a better option for what i am trying to do? trying to change my mic jack to an output jack eg.. headphones like i do in the realtek module in windows
<Flannel> cckk: I have no idea.  If its possible, you probably don't need ubuntu studio.
<Viking667> Right. Try this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27952/
<cckk> Flannel: thank you for your help, how did you make bazhang and my name light up earlier at the same time ?
<Viking667> That's my sources.list
<Flannel> cckk: The same way you're doing it to us.  Your client highlights lines with your name in it.
<Viking667> cckk: just mentioning your nick highlights the line.
<Voker_chort> Ну че пидары
<cckk> flannel and bazhang thank you for you help, that work?
<Voker_chort> Заебетесь банить
<Flannel> cckk: yes
<Flannel> !ru | Voker_chort
<ubottu> Voker_chort: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cckk> thanks everyone
<voland> Voker_chort, ti che sovsem nuch poteryal
<Voker_chort> Не пизди
<cckk> Flannel: i have a problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/27953/
<Flannel> cckk: you can only have one package manager open at a time.  Close update-manager, synaptic, adept, add/remove programs, other apt-gets, etc.
<arvind_khadri> cckk use sudo before your command
<Viking667> hm. Come to think of it, I just removed a lock directly before I tried to update
<prjktdtnt> cckk: also did you have a terminal close before an apt run finished?
<cckk> flannel thank you arvind_khadri it has sudo in the command
<arvind_khadri> cckk, oh ok then check for any instance of apt running as Flannel  said :)
<havocstorm> Can anyone help with a problem I have with my graphics card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27954/
<Voker_chort> voland: ti' toje mnogo ne pizdi
<cckk> prjktdtnt: whats a terminal close im am fresh of the boat
<Voker_chort> Svalku zakroi
<prjktdtnt> cckk: a terminal is something like gnome-terminal that you would type sudo apt-get into
<prjktdtnt> cckk: also commonly referred to as a shell window
<arvind_khadri> havocstorm, thats your graphics card running maybe...just a maybe
<cckk> Flannel: i got a little further what do i answer to this?http://paste.ubuntu.com/27955/
<havocstorm> arvind_khadri, I had the graphics running on windows and the noise wasn't there
<arvind_khadri> havocstorm, no idea then ... sorry
<cckk> prjktdtnt: no shell/terminal closings ive been using the same terminal since this morning
<prjktdtnt> cckk: ok excellent
<neeto> ne2k__: will /etc/init.rc run things as root?
<cckk> prjktdtnt: is that ok to not close the terminal all day?
<Viking667> uhh.... how come I can't ftp to archive.canonical.com? I get "Connection refused" with any ftp client, from at least three separate hosts
<jasonago> how will i know if my flash drive is usb 2.0 or usb 1 only? is there a utility or method in ubuntu that can be used to determine that?
<prjktdtnt> cckk: yes
<ne2k__> neeto: where did you get /etc/init.rc from?
<jasonago> how will i know if my flash drive is usb 2.0 or usb 1 only? is there a utility or method in ubuntu that can be used to determine that?
<ne2k__> !repeat | jasonago
<ubottu> jasonago: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> cckk: erm.  That'll technically be all fine.  But looks odd.  You should ask in #ubuntustudio.  It might be a bug.  It shouldn't (as far as I know) need you to remove ubuntu-sounds
<christine_> Hi guys - I've just installed Windows XP on a separate partition and it wiped out my Grub boot loader.  I followed some instructions online to restore my Ubuntu boot loader, but there is no entry for Win XP on there.  Can anyone tell me how to add it?  Win XP is installed on /dev/sda6
<neeto> ne2k__: rc.local, my bad
<havocstorm> Can anyone help with my graphics card problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27956/
<arvind_khadri> !grub | christel
<ubottu> christel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arvind_khadri> !grub | christine_
<ubottu> christine_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arvind_khadri> christel, sorry for that
<cckk> flannel if i type "/join #ubuntustudio" will i lose this channel?
<fleurdumale> server irc.cybermirc.org
<arvind_khadri> cckk no
<cckk> arvind_khadri: thanks
<ne2k__> christine_: root (hd0,5); chainloader +1
<gordonjcp> since upgrading to hardy, apt-cache search seems to be broken - it returns huge lists of packages unrelated to the search
 * gordonjcp is liking hardy less and less
<christine_> ne2k__ - do I just add that to my grub.lst?
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, which package do you want??
<christine_> menu.lst I mean
<ne2k__> christine_: well, it needs to be in the correct format, but yes
<speedRS> Could someone give me a hand with NIS users and access permission please?
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I searched for "eric" and it returned 732 packages, most of which not even tangentially related to Python
<arooni> on hardy; how do i transfer files to my pocket pc (messages from dmesg: [34379.296963] ipaq 2-6:1.0: PocketPC PDA converter detected; [34379.300712] usb 2-6: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB)
<gordonjcp> arooni: that means it's being treated as a serial port
<StonedToo> Raheem: ok i've worked it out ... use "sfdisk /dev/sdxx < file" where every line in file stands for one partition with <start><size><id><bootable> ... values are in cylinders and comma seperated
<Raheem> glad to hear StonedToo
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, you should use aptitiude for that
<arooni> gordonjcp, ok how do i use it?
<gordonjcp> arooni: no idea, I don't have a pocketpc
<arooni> gordonjcp, it has a microsd card in it
<bazhang> !info sfdisk
<ubottu> Package sfdisk does not exist in hardy
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I don't like aptitude
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, hmm.. then use grep with apt-cache
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: that's a pain in the backside - it's something that has changed since Gutsy
<Phase> I have a external harddrive icon stuck on my desktop. I can connect it and stuff and a new one will come up (and unmounts properly), but this has happened several times. Is there a way I can get rid of that icon without killing X/gnome/restarting?
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I think I'll just upgrade to Gutsy
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, you mean downgrade :)
<christine_> ne2k__ - Thanks for the help - will try it now
<cckk> Flannel: while i wait for the answer from studio channel can i pick your brain a bit about other issues i have in my conversion to linux?
<Flannel> cckk: Best to just ask the channel in general.  Ask away!
<gordonjcp> cckk: #lad might be a good place to ask about linux audio stuff
<negge> Phase: doesn't it disappear if you right-click it and click Unmount?
<Viking667> Gah. Now I can't seem to ftp to ANY Ubuntu ftp mirror.
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I mean upgrade...
<Phase> negge, Nope. It's stuck, the icon is, rather.
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: Hardy is a downgrade from Gutsy
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, :) might me... am not qualified enough to make a statement
<Phase> If I was to go plug it back in, it would remount, the another icon that looks the same will pop up, and I can Right Click > Unmount, and it unmounts properly.
<negge> gordonjcp: wouldn't say that, only thing I miss is the old xorg
<Kartagis> i unplugged a usb disk and it was umounted. but because i was in that disk using nautilus, the /media/ link was not removed. do i need to reboot for it to be removed or is there something else i can do?
<RoninBaka> I want to be able to use a lot of pci wireless cards at the same time I was told to get a "backplane" how does that work?
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: well, look at it this way, it's got a broken firefox 3, broken sound, and broken video, and broken apt
<negge> Phase: go to your /media folder and see if you have many entries there that are empty when you double-click them
<gordonjcp> gutsy was bad enough, but hardy is unusable
<negge> if you remove those (sudo rmdir directory) the icon should disappear
<cckk> thank you, i have an ati hd 650 usb tv tuner that i cannot find how to make work in linux, i googled the forums and only came up with gatos.sourceforge.net which doesnt help with my specific card gordonjcp i have a few general question im converting from windows to linux about 5 days in to it
<Slart> Kartagis: I wouldn't worry about it.. try connecting the drive again and removing it properly if you really want the mountpoint deleted
<negge> gordonjcp: the audio part is bad yeah, the rest works great
<Slart> Kartagis: or just delete it yourself.. it's just a folder.. just make sure the disk isn't mounted when you delete it =)
<gordonjcp> negge: well, I've got all kinds of video weirdness on my laptop
<weirdoguy> hi, I have a problem.  I can't add icons in my Ubuntu anymore.  I placed the icons at /usr/share/icons (like I usually do), but when I go to themes > customize, it doesn't add up anymore.  Am I missign something? thanks
<gordonjcp> negge: in particular, it dims the screen to minimum randomly whenever it feels like
<Kartagis> Slart: when i connect it again, it's something like /media/disk-1
<negge> gordonjcp: that's probably the drivers' fault, not Ubuntus
<Phase> negge, rm: cannot remove `WD External': Input/output error
<negge> gordonjcp: okay
<gordonjcp> negge: works perfectly in Gutsy
<negge> Phase: did you use rmdir or rm?
<gordonjcp> negge: there's not *much* difference in the drivers between the two
<Phase> Both.
<Slart> Kartagis: ah.. it creates a new mountpoint.. well.. that makes sense.. then just delete the folder manually.. I don't think a reboot will delete it
<Phase> rmdir: failed to remove `WD External': Device or resource busy
<negge> gordonjcp: laptops have always been a difficult subject
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, the latest update fixed lots of bugs... every edition has some probs or the other..
<negge> Phase: okay, try to unmount that one
<negge> Phase: and make sure you're using sudo
<gordonjcp> negge: this is a regression though
<Kartagis> Slart: I get the error phaedra gets, even if it's unmounted
<gordonjcp> negge: and we're talking about a Thinkpad R50e, which is one of the best-supported laptops you can et
<negge> gordonjcp: lets hope the next version will be better
<gordonjcp> get
<bazhang> gordonjcp, what specific issues do you have
<gordonjcp> negge: it will be if they ditch the stupid pulseaudio stuff
<Slart> Kartagis: phaedra? what is the error?
<negge> gordonjcp: apparently it isn't if you have those kind of problems. I installed Hardy on some random Fujitsu-Siemens and everything worked out of the box, hotkeys, wireless, no problems
<weirdoguy> anyone? please help?
<negge> gordonjcp: I agree, or atleast make it better (which it probably will be)
<gordonjcp> bazhang: apt doesn't work properly any more and pulseaudio has broken my sound
<gordonjcp> negge: better still, make it optional
<Kartagis> rm: dizin "/media/disk" can't be deleted: Device or resource busy
<bazhang> gordonjcp, please clarify the apt problems
<gordonjcp> negge: you can't remove it without killing ubuntu-desktop
<negge> gordonjcp: yeah but you don't have to use it right?
<gordonjcp> bazhang: any given apt-cache search query matches a couple of hundred packages, mostly unrelated to the query
<Slart> Kartagis: hmm.. can you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/mtab" ?
<negge> Phase: any luck?
<gordonjcp> negge: well, you do, because it entirely takes over the soundcard
<gordonjcp> negge: which prevents you using anything else
<axscode> hi guyz.. whats the device name of USB drive in /dev in ubuntu?
<negge> gordonjcp: the problem with pulseaudio isn't pulseaudio itself it is the applications not using it which then messes it all up (atleast that's what I've heard)
<Kartagis> Slart: http://pastebin.com/fc425119
<gordonjcp> negge: and if you stop it and start jack, it keeps trying to start itself up again and kills the machine
<gordonjcp> axscode: /dev/sd*something*
<negge> axscode: write sudo fdisk -l and see for yourself
<gordonjcp> axscode: dmesg will tell you more
<weirdoguy> hi guys, do I have to do chmod after adding icons in the /usr/share/icons folder?
<koshari> axscode generally a usb device in ubuntu vanilla will mount in /media under the name of the volume-device
<gordonjcp> negge: well, for me the problem is that pulseaudio doesn't want to give up control of the sound hardware
<gordonjcp> negge: I don't want to use it, and I never will want to use it
<Slart> Kartagis: ah.. there is still a disk mounted there.. (check the last line).. do this in a terminal to unmount it, "sudo umount /media/disk"
<negge> weirdoguy: I don't know but if the other icons have different ownership it's probably best to chmod them
<axscode> i apears.. but not accessible
<koshari> gordonjcp the whole idea of pulseaudio is to add a mxer control layer,
<negge> gordonjcp: it's not supposed to
<koshari> !punseaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about punseaudio
<gordonjcp> koshari: I haven't got a use for that
<Kartagis> it worked, thanks Slart
<gordonjcp> koshari: it just gets in the way
<MatthewV> gordonjcp, not having followed what was happening previously, but if you need a program to run without pulseaudio, run it as "pasuspender <program>"
<Slart> Kartagis: you're welcome
<negge> gordonjcp: any specific app you use that doesn't work well with pulseaudio?
<koshari> gordonjcp if you had 2 devices that want to use the soundcard at once you do
<gordonjcp> negge: jackd
<weirdoguy> @negge:  Yeah, my ubuntu is acting weird.  It doesnt recognize the folders that I put in the /usr/share/icons or ~/.icons >> I really don't know why.  It was working before.  But after a reformat, now it doesnt work
<cckk> how do i make my file folder show a thumnail inside eg. i have a movie it has a cover its stored in a folder under videos called hero, cna that folder show the picture of hero as it does in windows?
<koshari> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gordonjcp> koshari: no, under no circumstances do I ever want pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> koshari: I use jack
<negge> weirdoguy: I've never added my own icons anyway so I don't really know what the problem is
<Flannel> gordonjcp: so remove it
<Slart> gordonjcp: then uninstall it?
<Light-> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gordonjcp> Flannel, Slart: can't, without removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, and all that implies
<Light-> hey theres actually a lol trigger
<Slart> gordonjcp: that doesn't imply anything afaik.. it's a meta package
<Flannel> gordonjcp: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.  Removing it doesn't imply *anything*.  removing it won't make any difference.
<weirdoguy> well thanks negge :)  Anybody knows why adding icons to the right folders doesn't work.  Am I missing something?
<gordonjcp> Slart: it uninstalls most of the rest of the desktop apps
<Flannel> gordonjcp: No it doesnt
<negge> cckk: you mean a video thumbnail or a thumbnail of the cover picture?
<Slart> gordonjcp: no it doesn't
<gordonjcp> Flannel: I've done it, and broken my system doing it
<gripey> !puregnome | gordonjcp please read this
<ubottu> gordonjcp please read this: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Slart> gordonjcp: and I've done it.. and it didn't =)
<gordonjcp> I'd say try it for yourself but I don't feel that destructive
<koshari> gordonjcp so what if it removes ubuntu-desktop, its only a matapackage
<cckk> negge: a thumbnail of the cover picture
<Flannel> gordonjcp: That's not how metapackages work.  Unless you did autoremove or tweaked something else.
<gripey> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Slart> gordonjcp: did you use apt? aptitude? synaptic?
<gordonjcp> Slart: apt
<negge> cckk: if you're looking at the folder in Icon view you should see thumbnails by default unless you've messed with some settings
<Flannel> gordonjcp: If you refuse to remove pulseaudio, please at least stop complaining about it.
<Slart> gordonjcp: ok.. I just did a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop.. it only uninstalled that package, 52 kb worth of files.. and I'm still here
<gordonjcp> Slart: hm
<gordonjcp> no idea then
<gordonjcp> Flannel: I removed it, it killed my desktop
<cckk> negge: i havent messed with any setting AFAIK but going over them would be a great idea since i am really new to this
<Flannel> gordonjcp: You did something else, removing it, as Slart just demonstrated, doesn't do anything else.
<negge> cckk: so you don't see any thumbnail?
<gordonjcp> Flannel: I know perfectly well what I did and what the results were
<cckk> negge: noothing not even one anywhere
<negge> hmm
<gordonjcp> Flannel: in any case, I've reinstalled Hardy on my desktop, but left it dual-boot with Slackware so I can actually get some audio work done
<Phase> negge, Sorry.. got distracted, some idiot trying to troll me.. annoying pests.
<Phase> negge, It worked (umount I mean), thanks :)
<negge> Phase: great
<Slart> gordonjcp: why don't you try it now.. with the --simulate flag.. just to satisfy my curiousity
<Slart> gordonjcp: that's -s .. I'm not sure if there actually is a "--simulate" switch
<Phase> Which one is 8.04, hardy?
<Slart> Phase: yes
<negge> Phase: yeah
<Phase> Ah, gotcha.
<gordonjcp> Slart: there is, and that only seems to want to remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<Phase> I'm a loyal debian.. just use ubuntu for the desktop :)
<gordonjcp> Slart: I don't trust it though
<Phase> Don't know much about the naming scheme and such.
<negge> Phase: it's not that complicated
<cckk> negge:  i just went under my music folder and went to view/reset viw to default
<Slart> gordonjcp: hehe.. your machine, your call.. can't you just disable pulseaudio from starting at boot then?
<negge> cckk: any change?
<cckk> negge: still no go
<gordonjcp> Slart: doesn't seem to "stick"
<negge> cckk: go to options and see if you can find anything there
<gordonjcp> Slart: every so often I'll be working and then jack will spit the dummy, and sure enough there's a pulseaudio process started up
<Slart> gordonjcp: how did you disable it?
<weirdoguy> hi, i just browsed my /usr/share/icons folder and noticed that the icons folders I put in there (using terminal) has an X mark on it.  What does it mean?  Is this the reason why I can't see the folders in the icon selection? please help
<cckk> negge: how about preferences since there is no options?
<RoninBaka> Whats the morhterboard youknow of with the most PCI slots?
<gordonjcp> Slart: set ~START to 0 in /etc/defaults/pulseaudio
<bazhang> #hardware will know RoninBaka
<negge> weirdoguy: navigate to the folder from the terminal and write ls -la to see if there are any ownership/permission differences between the files
<negge> cckk: yeah that's what I meant
<Slart> gordonjcp: have you tried replacing /usr/bin/pulseaudio with a dummy executable?
<negge> I can't believe you have to replace pulseaudio with a dummy file to disable it, there's gotta be some neat way to uninstall it
<Slart> gordonjcp: that variable might just be for starting pulseaudio in system wide mode.. it can still be started by a regular user
<fbianconi> the letter of the name (g)utsy (h)ardy (i)ntrepid are correlatives
<gordonjcp> Slart: not yet, it's something I've considered
<Flannel> negge: Yeah, you just remove the package
<negge> Flannel: according to gordonjcp that's kinda difficult:)
<cckk> negge:  no love i change 2 items /preview/show thumbnails -- always /preview/only for files smaller than --1GB
<weirdoguy> thanks negge, when i do that I see drwx------ for the folder that I added.  The stock icons has different writings on it
<gordonjcp> Flannel: possibly it's some weird interaction with it being upgraded from Gutsy
<negge> cckk: that's weird
<Flannel> negge: it's not.  But whatever.
<gordonjcp> Flannel: i'll try it with a clean install
<weirdoguy> Does it mean that drwx----- has a wrong ownership?
<gordonjcp> since I've lost a day or so to it, I may as well lose another 45 minutes
<Light-> negge: its the same for me, I can see thumbnails for videos but not in folders if teh folder contains video/images
<Light-> negge: err, the folder icon gives no hint of its contents is what I mean
<Flannel> gordonjcp: Even if it does, all it would take to get it back is to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<negge> Flannel: I have this problem that I can't listen to anything else (eg. music through Rhythmbox) while watching Youtube videos. This is because the libflashpulseaudio plugin (or whatever it's called) doesn't work so I don't have it installed. Would removing pulseaudio clear all this up?
<Flannel> negge: I have no idea
<cckk> negge: what about /preferences/tree view defaults/show only folders --checked
<negge> Light-: cckk actually I've never checked if it works if the folder contains both kind of files. Maybe it's a bug
<Slart> negge: you can have multiple sound sources using just alsa.. but I think you'll have to use dmix.. and do a lot of configuring in the alsa config files
<negge> cckk: I don't see why that would help
<negge> Slart: Flannel okay
<cckk> negge: it didnt anyway
<negge> hehe
 * negge dreams about the day 64-bit flash for linux actually works
<Light-> negge: I think its futile :P
<negge> or when it actually exists in the first place
<Slart> negge: haven't they been working on 64 bit flash for ages now?
<negge> Slart: I don't know, that's what they say I guess
<negge> worst coders in the world if that's true
<Light-> 32-bit flash runs on 64-bit linux
<negge> can't be that hard to port it
<negge> Light-: yeah but barely
<cckk> if it counts theres no 64 bit flash for windows either shitty..
<negge> I'm gonna go eat now
<Light-> flash itself is shitty, we need an open standard
<Slart> negge: they must have written it directly in machine code.. for that blazing speed ;)
<negge> Slart: hehe yeah
<Slart> Light-: I'm still waiting for svg to catch on..
<cckk> anyone else have any ideas for my folder with icon problem or the ati hd 650 usb driver problem?
<negge> Light-: indeed, but we'll all be old before that new standard gets popular. Just look at MP3, shittiest format ever but still the most popular (even though alternatives are slowly becoming more popular)
<Light-> id also be interested if someone managed to solve cckk's folder problem
<bazhang> no cursing negge cckk
<cckk> bazhang sorry
<Light-> negge: yeah its sad isnt it
<Light-> people dont like change
<Slart> cckk: I might not have been paying attention when you described the problem.. would you mind doing it again?
<negge> Light-: that's the problem. Although change isn't always good either
<cckk> Slart:  sure which problem tv tuner or folder problem?
<Slart> cckk: ngghh.. tv tuners give me the creeps.. I'll go with folder problems for 200, please
<Light-> I could never get his TV Tuner to work properly with tvtime, so I sold it
<Light-> *my
<cckk> Slart: lol, for 200 how do i make my file folder show a thumnail inside eg. i have a movie it has a cover its stored in a folder under videos called hero, can that folder show the picture of hero as it does in windows?
<Light-> Slart: like in Windows, the folder icons display pictures of the content in the icon
<Light-> you know, if KDE can do it and GNOME cant, then i'll be :(
<Slart> yea.. I understand.. I'd be surprised if gnome couldn't do that..
<MatthewV> just as a note, i had a folder that had a file in it called cover.png iirc (or .cover.png?) and for some reason konqueror would always display that as the folder thumbnail, but i never saw any other file browser (nautilus) do it
<cckk> light can kde do it? and is kde a better gui?
<MatthewV> so Light- i think you might be right... :S :(
<Light-> cckk: I dont know, I dont use or like KDE
<MatthewV> There
<Slart> ok.. that wasn't the right button
<MatthewV> oops sorry... there's a guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338260 that describes a way to do taht cckk ;)
<Light-> Slart: lol what happened, you killed X or something? :P
<cckk> matthewv ill check it out and get back to you soon
<Slart> Light-: something killed my terminal (I run irssi)..
<Light-> oh awesome thanks for that MatthewV
<cckk> thanks matthewv
<MatthewV> Slart, yeh sorry, my finger is always hitting the return key when trying to hold my tablet pen at the same time as I type.. :S
<hawk78> I am having connecting my palm m500 to my computer. I am using a serial cable to connect it to the cradle. When I run the palm device wizard, I get an error stating I don't have permissions from the cradle to access the /dev/pilot.
<cckk> MatthewV:  should the line 2. Create a folder in your home directory called .FolerIcons (/home/yourlogin/.FolerIcons) and copy bg.png in it. say foldericon as opposed to folericons?
<fouad> I got weird issue , when I transfer file from my first partition to my usb2 hd I get a slow rate of 3mb/s , but from my second partition I'm getting 27mb/s ...any idea about the issue ?
<cckk> also im not running nautlius is that ok?
<fouad> hdparam gave the same results for both HD
<Lardarse> fouad: are they on the same physical disk?
<fouad> yes
<hawk78> does anybody have any experience with serially connected palm devices?
<karname> please help me : in 8.04 my cpu after few work go to 100% and gnome-system-monitor aplet show this is a system process , but gnome-system-monitor only show some process than work below 2% , what shuold i do ?
<syder> 63% of my RAM is running in cache, how do I remedy this?
<Lardarse> then i have no idea... was going to suggest that it might have something to do with the swap partition being on the same disk as one of th partitions
<Lardarse> syder: not sure waht you mean by "remedy"
<syder> anyone know why 63% of my RAM is running in the cache, any ideas?
<itai> can anyone help me mount a CD on hardy - i get "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'." (it's a pictures Cd burnt on Vista)
<syder> Lardarse: fix, its bogging my system down
<Kalamot> Hello, Whenever firefox is running i cannot watch movies, they are displayed frame by frame, did anyone had this sort of problem ?
<vinilios_at_work> is there a way to set a project timezone ?
<vinilios_at_work> so that any date-specific aspect will work according to that setting
<Kalamot> Hello, Whenever firefox is running i cannot watch movies, they are displayed frame by frame, did anyone had this sort of problem ? you tube is fine,problem occur in totem or mplayer
<_jdd_> Kalamot: I've had that happen before, closing firefox, and possibly doing a "kill -9 `pgrep flash`" from the terminal tends to fix it.
<Light-> Kalamot: more specifically, when you have firefox running are you watching flash videos?
<vinilios_at_work> oups wrong window, soz..
<apinunt> Trying to help a friend get his wireless working in ubuntu 8.04, could someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27962/ and tell us if this shows the wireless driver to be installed, and maybe give some advice as to what we need to do in order to make it work. Are there any other relevant commands we could use to provide more info that might help?
<_jdd_> Kalamot: assuming you're talking about flash video
<message144> Hi.. How do I install the PHP cli on ubuntu? I already have mod_php installed, so I am trying to only install the CLI
<Kalamot> Light:no mpg or avi in totem or mplayer
<Flannel> message144: php5-cli package
<message144> Flannel: thanks
<Kalamot> flash is is working fine
<Light-> Kalamot: I mean insideof firefox, like youtube or something
<Oli``> Kalamot: I can't say as I've seen that before... have you got a small amount of ram?
<karname> in 8.04 my cpu after few work go to 100% and gnome-system-monitor aplet show this is a system process , but gnome-system-monitor only show some process than work below 2% , what shuold i do ?
<Kalamot> you tube is fine,problem occur in totem or mplayer , I have 1,5 gig rAM
<Light-> Kalamot: The sound in ubuntu 8,04 is broken as such, you cannot have flash open in firefox and play a video in totem, unless you have l337 skills
<Light-> I mean at the same time
<message144> How do I fix this error when trying to install php5-cli: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main php5-cli 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1
<message144>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<message144> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<ikonia> message144: change repo's
<Light-> message144: try and find that package on teh internet and install it spearately, or try another mirror?
<ikonia> message144: looks like that one is down
<Kalamot> lIGHT: IS THERE A SOLUTION FOR THIS ?
<Kalamot> sorry for the caps
<message144> ikonia: Is there a tutorial on how to change the repo?
<ikonia> message144: open system -> administartion -> software sources and change it in there
<Light-> Kalamot: not really besides killing firefox, or closing all tabs that had flash video open in them
<message144> ikonia: i am on SHH
<message144> ikonia: i dont have access to the desktop
<Light-> message144: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> message144: as light suggested
<Oli``> Kalamot: just check this is the problem first - close firefox. load it up again but only on a page with no flash content (eg google.com)
<message144> Light-: ok.. and one more thing.. do you know where I could find the updated sources list?
<Flannel> message144: try it again.  it's working for me currently
<cckk> MatthewV:  should the line 2. Create a folder in your home directory called .FolerIcons (/home/yourlogin/.FolerIcons) and copy bg.png in it. say foldericon as opposed to folericons?
<Light-> message144: you need to change the url's to that of a different mirror
<ikonia> message144: there is a list of sources on the ubuntu.com website, be note Flannel's comment
<ikonia> Flannel: is that url a load balanced dns entry ?
<Flannel> ikonia: I tried the IP and it worked
<ikonia> Flannel: ok, so most probably his box then
<Flannel> ikonia: or network issues
<ikonia> Flannel: yup, I can view it over http also
<cckk> anyone want to help with an ati hd 650 tuner install?
<Light-> cckk: have you installed tvtime, and does tvtime see the tuner?
<Oli``> Kalamot: found the fix: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<syder> how do I determine why 3+% of my RAM is rynning in cache?
<ikonia> Flannel: FYI: it is round robin - 3 mirrors under 1 url
<syder> *63
<cckk> i will do that right now i had mythtv installed
<message144> Flannel: it has versions for ubuntu 5.2 but not 5.1 on that miror
<Light-> cckk: I have only ever used tvtime.. with varying success. unfortunately I no longer have a tv card so I cant help you further
<DIFH-iceroot> syder: linux use cache and buffer, its normal that alot of ram is in buffer/cache
<Kalamot> Oli: I did the check you r right , i start firefox and mplayer works, start you tube and it stars to go frame by frame
<cckk> light thank you  anyway :-)
<ikonia> message144: your error was looking for 5.2
<sjovani> hello everybody
<Kalamot> Oli``: will try the fix
<message144> ikonia: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<sjovani> I'm doing a script that needs know what architecture of distribution is running
<syder> DIFH-iceroot: hmmm, it just started doing that though. its very high, and my system has slowed down significantly
<ikonia> message144: yes so failed to fetch 5.2 - not 5.1
<egoleo> how can i enable the root account?
<message144> ikonia: heh woops :)
<nathan> Login manager
<ikonia> egoleo: you don't need to
<sjovani> is there any command or file?
<cckk> light when i plug in the usb tvtuner should ubuntu know its there i get no sound or message
<DIFH-iceroot> syder: is the swap already used?
<Smegzor> I can remotely log in to other ubuntus on my lan via XDMCP, but to get back to my desktop I have to log out of the remote pc.  Is it possible to have access to my desktop without logging out of the remote pc?
<egoleo> i want to be able to login as root to X
<Light-> sjovani: ARCH='uname -m'
<egoleo> how can i do that
<syder> DIFH-iceroot: yes, i believe so
<ikonia> egoleo: why ?
<ikonia> egoleo: if you don't know/can't figure it out, your putting your self at danger logging in as root
<DIFH-iceroot> syder: belive != know
<Light-> cckk: I dont know, my TV tuner was PCI
<sjovani> Light-: i686 -> i386, x86_64 -> amd64 or what?
<DIFH-iceroot> syder: free -m
<Sufixx> hi, Multimedia keys (play/pause/stop/next/prev) stopped working in sonata after upgrading to 8.04. In totem they work fine.
<Light-> sjovani: thats what uname -m returns
<syder> DIFH-iceroot: ok, j/a/s
<egoleo> bcos i enabled my compiz effects
<egoleo> and is made my screen white
<egoleo> and i cant see anything
<Kalamot> Oli``: You're the best , works like a charm !!!! , how did you find the fix ? i googled for the answer for so long
<sjovani> Light-: if a have amd64 distribution installed, what output please?
<syder> DIFH-iceroot:
<egoleo> so was wondering if i can long to X as root
<syder>   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<syder> Mem:          3023       2938         85          0         53       1818
<syder> -/+ buffers/cache:       1065       1957
<syder> Swap:         6330         44       6286
<FloodBot1> syder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> egoleo: ok - so you don't need to login as root
<egoleo> i can change it
<egoleo> hmm
<Light-> sjovani: sorry, it would output x86_64
<egoleo> so how do i fix that plse
<ikonia> egoleo: you need to drop into failsafe mode
<egoleo> ok
<Light-> sjovani: and on my 32-bit install it outputs i686
<egoleo> trying that
<Kalamot> Light-: Oli` found a fix for my issue , apt-get install libflashsupport
<Light-> Kalamot: ok, glad you found one
<jgoo> I caved into the pressure of shiny things.
<Light-> jgoo: happens to the best of us
<jgoo> I am buying a EEE in a moment - just wondered - what is the best route to ubuntu nirvana on EEE? I've seen 7.10 -> 8,04 upgrades with google scripts, I've seen ubuntu-eee, and there is the ubuntu community EEE help
<jgoo> anyone running an EEE with fully pimped out ubuntu with not too many show stopping bugs? (I'd like compiz, but ensuring emacs and volume works is better :p)
<syder> DIFH-iceroot: are you there?
<ramin> hey guys, I just installed x11vnc
<ramin> is there anyway from getting the vnc port number to not chagne
<ramin> change*
<message144> ikonia: is there a way to specify a specific source mirror for an apt-get command?
<syder> does anyone else use tor? does it bog your system down?
<message144> instead of updating my sources.list
<syder> has all the support went to bed?
<Oli``> Kalamot: Google. I had the same issue aaages ago so had to look it up again. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<ramin> yeah, what Im wondering
<syder> hello, hello, is anybody in there?
<cckk> oli`` = oli pof?
<Light-> syder: just ask your question
<syder> i have, multiple times
<syder> i dont see anyone getting help
<Oli``> cckk: don't think so? who's that?
<syder> lol
<Light-> syder: seems no-one knows the answer then
<ramin> yeah
<ramin> i never tried tor
<syder> n0-seems noone is there
<ramin> really
<Slart> cckk: ok.. I've googled, searched menus, looked in gconf.. nothing useful about background images.. I can't even change the default background with that tool in the menus.. I'm most disappointed
<negge> message144: you can specify which repo to download from like this: apt-get install -t hardy-universe <program>
<Kalamot> Oli``: thanks again i'm surprised i could not find the answer in google then :)
<syder> thanks ramin
<cckk> Oli``: a programmer on xda
<ramin> anyone know much about VNC?
<Light-> ramin: kind of, whats your problem with it?
<message144> negge: ok...
<negge> message144: atleast I think that works
<cckk> Slart: backround do you mean folder icans?
<message144> well I think I am out of luck anyways.. i cant find any mirrors which have the package i need
<syder> kind of? ha ha ha ha, thats some help for ya
<Oli``> cckk: no, not me =)
<ramin> well, I logged in a few times, but my X changed from 0 to 3, and the port went from 5900 to 5903
<Slart> cckk: background images for folders in nautilus
<negge> message144: have you searched packages.ubuntu.com?
<ne2k__> hello all. I'm trying to install Skype using their official skype repository, which has an apt sources.list line of "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free". The trouble is, my architecture is amd-64, but they only have an i386 repository. I suspect the i386 one might work -- is there a way to pretend my architecture is i386 just for that sources line, or should I...
<Slart> cckk: not icons
<ne2k__> ...install it manually?
<ramin> I need it to stay at 5900
<ramin> and at X: 0
<syder> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<syder> .......
<negge> ne2k__: check their website to see if there's a 64-bit available first
<syder> !cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache
<negge> if not you can always try to install it, sometimes it works, sometimes not
<Kalamot> Oli``: I guess i didnt notice it is an audio problem , so i tried to find the answers in the wrong places :)
<Light-> ramin: seems each connection needs a separate port
<cckk> Oli``: just hoping lol
<MatthewV> ne2k__, or try checking !skype
<ramin> well, I don't understand, I have to forward one port at a time
<ne2k__> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ramin> and if im outside my house
<cckk> slart did you see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338260 i dont have nautlius though i have gnome
<ramin> the port would keep changing and I would not have a stable way of knowing what port
<ne2k__> negge: this is very obvious, and I have done it already. that's why I asked the question I did. is it possible to pretend what the architecture is for a single apt sources line?
<Slart> cckk: nautilus is the file explorer in gnome/ubuntu
<ramin> and the port would be blocked sense it's not forwarded by my router
<MatthewV> cckk, nautilus is the gnome file browser :) so if you have gnome, you almost certainly have nautilus
<Light-> ramin: you're right
<Slart> cckk: gnome doesn't do file browsing =)
<ramin> I searched
<Light-> ramin: sorry, you might want to try asking someone else, I only use VNC inside LAN's
<negge> ne2k__: I'm unsure how to do it with apt, but if can get the .deb file you install it using sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <debfile>
<ramin> k
<ne2k__> negge: I'll just install it manually, thanks
<cckk> slart matthewv thank you for the clarifiction
<glyn> can anyone help me installing ubuntu on a medion 2080? has usb cd drive n comes up with errors when booting, if so pm me
<negge> ne2k__: okay
<Slart> cckk: that little program seemed useful.. but it's kind of bad that this feature isn't in there already
<ramin> my  backspace button doesn't work
<ikonia>  glyn what sort of errors (please don't pm me)
<Madsy> glyn: "pm me" works on Quakenet, not on Freenode. Just a headsup.
<glyn> sez it cant find usb
<ramin> I have to keep hitting it for it to delete every single letter
<glyn> irq or something
<ikonia> glyn: at what point, does it boot and then fail ?
<message144> so, i think i found the pakacge on packages.ubuntu.com, but isnt it not recommended to manually install packages that way?
<Slart> ramin: you mean it doesn't repeat?
<ramin> doesn't
<Slart> ramin: checked system, preferences, keyboard?
<ramin> one hit = one letter erased
<cckk> slart true is there anywhere we can put request in ?
<glyn> i do a nopic nolapic and it seems to boot ok until it gets to the desktop, then it just keeps loading and loading
<ramin> I didn't change anything
<Slart> cckk: well.. there's brainstorm.. or launchpad..
<ramin> so I don't see why that would happen
<ikonia> glyn: what do you mean loading and loading ?
<negge> message144: only problem with installing "manually" is it won't get updated with apt-get and you have to remove it manually aswell
<ikonia> glyn: there is no "loading" message on the desktop, can you please be more specific
<glyn> ive left it for ages and it doesnt seem to get any further
<ne2k__> negge: yuk, it uses qt
<negge> ne2k__: that's bad...
<message144> negge: ok... and if i do it manually will it automatically download and install dependencies?
<ne2k__> negge: I'll get over it ;-)
<glyn> it shows the desktop but no taskbar or icons
<negge> message144: nope, but it will tell you which ones you're missing
<ikonia> glyn: at what point, you say it loads the desktop - you should be able to move the mouse at that point
<Slart> ramin: the computer gnomes sometimes change things at night when noones around =).. (that's gnomes with a S).. or it's a bug.. or you by mistake pressed some weird key combo that changes that
<ikonia> glyn: ok - so you get a background and nothing else ?
<message144> negge: ok.. so im wondering how I would actually install it manually
<message144> heh
<negge> message144: on packages.ubuntu.com, which repository does it say it's in?
<ramin> perhaps
<glyn> yes i can move the mouse but it seems to jump and temporarily lock up
<ikonia> message144: dpkg -i file
<ramin> i'll just restart
<cckk> slart you think its safe to use that code file?
<message144> negge: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/php5-cli
<ramin> gotta test out some scripts anyway
<ramin> my vnc problem may also be solved
<ikonia> glyn: the first thing I'd do in that situation is run a cd verification check, make sure your CD is %100
<ramin> so i might be back
<Slart> cckk: I don't think it will kill your computer.. I don't know if it works
<glyn> yes i get a cursor and the orangy desktop
<negge> message144: why don't you just use apt-get install php5-cli?
<ikonia> glyn: do you have an ATI video card in that laptop ?
<Slart> cckk: give it a try..
<message144> negge: because none of the mirrors have the version I need
<glyn> ive tried several cds
<cckk> slart ill report back in a few
<glyn> even the proper ubuntu hardy i ordred
<glyn> intel graphics
<negge> message144: you mean you want another version than the one that is in the repos?
<ikonia>  glyn 1.) have you verified the cd with the CD checking tool
<message144> negge: yes
<glyn> ive used several different cds, dont think its that
<ikonia> glyn: have you verified the CD with the CD checking tool
<message144> negge: im trying to find /pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<glyn> ive used several cds, including hardy cd from canonical
<nydexia> hi
<ikonia> glyn: well you answer the question please.
<negge> message144: http://lug.hampshire.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/ they have almost the same one
<negge> php5-cli_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.2_i386.deb
 * made_of_storm brb
<ikonia> glyn: please answer the question, have you used the CD checking tool
<message144> negge: but its slightly different
<negge> message144: I don't see why you would need that particular version
<nydexia> I read from forrums that to install a pcmcia card you have to use modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1199 product=0x0112
<glyn> yes ive verified them all
<glyn> and they are fine
<message144> negge: thats the version that apt-get is looking for when i do apt-get install php5-cli
<ikonia> glyn: I'm afraid I don't believe you as you refused to answer that question 3 times
<nydexia> how do I find the vendor id and product id for my card?
<negge> message144: why can't you just use that version?
<message144> negge: because i didnt know that was an option and i dont know how to
<glyn> i check them everytime i burn a cd before installing, they are fine
<negge> message144: well if you're gonna run some random PHP script from command-line I doubt the version makes any difference, especially since it's such a small difference
<ikonia> glyn: why did you not say that 3 - 4 asks ago with a simple "yes"
<ikonia> glyn: I'm afraid I don't believe you
<glyn> plus i have tried all 3 of them
<ilf> got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/88746 - none of the mentioned solutions work for me. any idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,Confirmed]
<negge> message144: you can atleast install it with apt and if it doesn't work you remove it and try to find that specific version you're looking
<negge> for
<message144> negge: its the "ubuntu5.1" part that is different.. not the php version
<negge> message144: yeah but that shouldn't matter
<message144> negge: so how would i tell apt to get a differen version?
<nydexia> how do I install zte my39 pcmcia evdo card in ubuntu?
<glyn> how can all 3 cds get stuck at the same spot? if they hav installed on my other systems perfectly?
<negge> message144: you can only get the newest version via apt
<eleftherios> I am on 8.04 on a Thinkpad T61. I updated last night and the wireless card stopped working. I use network-manager, I can see the networks, it scans but it never connectes (either to protected or unprotected networks). Any ideas?
<message144> negge: so what do you think is the best way to install this?
<ikonia> glyn: the tool is not just for checking the CD's it's checking your CD rom also, and as yours is USB and can get flooded with data - thats why I wanted you to check the CD's could be read %100 on the machine your using
<ikonia> glyn: but I'm afriad I don't believe what your telling me, so I can't help
<negge> message144: I think the only reasonable way to do this is apt-get install php5-cli
<glyn> ah thx i didnt realise it checked the drive also
<glyn> i thought it just checked the actual cd
<negge> message144: then check if it works with whatever it is you're trying to do
<glyn> il give it a go
<ikonia> glyn: you shouldn't have lied
<ikonia> glyn: you said you'd tested it
<ikonia> glyn: so you where telling me lies
<message144> negge: thats what I originally tried and I got an error which is what brought me to this chan :)
<glyn> ive tested them on another computer thats what i meant
<negge> message144: what kind of error? from php or ?
<ikonia> glyn: don't lie
<message144> negge: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main php5-cli 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1
<message144>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<message144> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<glyn> i wasnt lieing
<ikonia> glyn: I asked specifically if you had used the disk checking tool
<ikonia> glyn: I asked 3 - 4 times
<negge> message144: you got that when you wrote apt-get install php5-cli?
<message144> negge: yes
<Raheem> ikonia, glyn .. c'mon
<ikonia> Raheem: what ?
<negge> message144: then do sudo apt-get update first and then sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<message144> negge: you will notice it is looking for an older version that doesnt exist on the repos
<Raheem> let him test it again .. that's fair enough
<message144> negge: ok...
<glyn> yeh, il brb
<ikonia> Raheem: when getting info from a user it's important to not be lied to
<Raheem> ikonia, it is obvious that most of the issues comes from a bad burn
<message144> ikonia: is there any chance of that borking anything?
<negge> message144: no
<message144> negge: ok
<negge> it just updates the list file so it knows which packages are the newest
<Raheem> but, pushing too much .. not a good idea .. i am afraid he will run away ;)
<message144> negge: hey that worked... thank you very much :)
<negge> message144: no problem
<negge> message144: always run sudo apt-get update before installing or upgrading
<message144> negge: i wish lots of good karma on you.. heh
<cckk> slart im installing studio so i guess i cant have another instance of installing apt-get install imagemagick, mono-runtime, zenity concurrently is that right?
<negge> message144: hehe thanks
<ramin> hey guys
<Slart> cckk: nope.. only one instance of installing stuff at a time
<ramin> both of my problems were solved by a simple restart :)
<Slart> cckk: it will just give you an error if you try
<Raheem> ramin, that's good news
<ramin> however I have a question
<negge> ramin: sometimes that's the case:)
<ramin> is there anyway of logging into root using a .sh (shell) script
<ramin> automatically
<negge> ramin: why would you wanna do that?
<ramin> here is the thing
<ikonia> Raheem: I am not pushing - I'm explaining that I won't be following up the help as I can't trust what the user is telling me
<ramin> on startup, I want a script to mount my harddrives, start my ssh, and start my samba
<ramin> but it needs to go into root for some of that
<Slart> ramin: sudo can get the password from a text file.. read the man page for sudo.. of course this means the password will either be in the script of cleartext in a file somewhere
<Raheem> ikonia, newbies ;)
<shah_> hi guys just now top and bottom bars in ubuntu
<cckk> slart well in that case ill go home and try im at my office hopefully youre still on in 45 minutes or so
<ikonia> Raheem: no - people who lie.
<ramin> that's completely fine Slart
<Slart> cckk: I'll probably still be here
<negge> ramin: ssh and samba should start automatically after you installed them and your harddrives will be mounted if you edit /etc/fstab
<ramin> it's my personal machine
<JuzzyD> Good evening folks
<ramin> hmm, samba does not
<ramin> ssh might
<JuzzyD> Can anyone help me with an issue with a script I have. please.
<DIFH-iceroot> JuzzyD: just ask your question
<negge> ramin: I haven't used Samba but SSH starts automatically on startup, that I know
<negge> Samba should too I guess
<JuzzyD> usage='An error has occurred \n \n Usage: mp4convert INPUTFILE OUTPUTFILE'  when I echo usage, it doesn't display the new lines.
<ramin> negge
<ramin> what would I put in my fstab
<JuzzyD> I was getting to it iceroot! Patience young jedi.
<ramin> I tried doing it, had no clue
<_jdd_> ramin: you could put that stuff in a bash script in /etc/init.d i think and have the script owned by root:root
<ramin> I see
<negge> JuzzyD: try using double-quotes instead of single
<glyn> guys, it cant read the drive, says usb 4-4: device not accepting address 4/5, error -110
<ramin> hey guys
<ramin> let me restart against
<JuzzyD> Thanks negge!
<ramin> again*
<glyn> just tried a disc verification
<Decepticon> is it possible that i can install ubuntu without a monitor
<ramin> and see if samba starts
<negge> JuzzyD: did it work?
<glyn> n its come up with that
<DIFH-iceroot> JuzzyD: "set -x" will show you debug in the shell, so its "easy" to find the problems
<negge> Decepticon: of course, if you know what buttons to press and when
<kcman> ok i have wine and now i cant seem to get the files i want to use in it to go to that file how do i navigate wine with ubuntu?
<JuzzyD> Nope :(
<Decepticon> negge is there such a install walkthrough
<negge> JuzzyD: typical
<negge> Decepticon: not really, it all depends on your system
<negge> Decepticon: why don't you just get a monitor
<Decepticon> i dont have a car
<kcman> anyone here know how to work wine?
<MatthewV> kcman, wine stores its files in ~/.wine/ and by default stores programs etc in ~/.wine/drive_c/ if that helps
<negge> Decepticon: yeah but you do use a monitor right now right?
<Slart> kcman: are you continuing some discussion you started earlier? or was that just a very confusing question?
<karname> is graphical tools to wiev connecting program and port to internet in ubuntu?
<negge> or have one at home
<Decepticon> negge im on a laptop, this is for my headless machine
<kcman> Slart i guess i was just being myself and that means confusing
<negge> Decepticon: I see
<Slart> kcman: ok.. deep breath.. ask the question again..
<nicobrain> hello.....
<negge> Decepticon: your only option is to get it hooked up to a monitor while installing, there are so many things you have to see while installing that it's practically impossible to do it without one
<glyn> rite dun a noapic nolapic and its now checking the cd...
<phesto> was just testing ma installation
<kcman> Slat how do i get things to install and or move to the wine dir?
<JuzzyD> How do i turn this debug thing off sorry folks?
<negge> kcman: you double-click setup.exe like you would on Windows
<Raheem> kcman, c the post of MatthewV
<Decepticon> negge isnt it possible to do a minimal netinstall with no questions asked (some kind of server install) and then upgrade to desktop via ssh vnc
<JuzzyD> the opposite of set -x
<nicobrain> i have a problem with mounting usb....i become the error-msg:"/media/disk is a folder, but waiting for an file"
<Slart> kcman: you install programs by running the regular windows installer.. just as you would do in windows.. the windows files are located in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<nicobrain> any idea ?
<Slart> kcman: .wine is hidden by default in nautilus.. press ctrl+h to show hidden files
<kcman> ok thanks all
<JuzzyD> And negge, I found the solution to my linebreak issue. echo needs -e to display them as intended.
<Decepticon> negge i really dont want to lug a monitor around on my bike :/
<kcman> Slart thank you
<Decepticon> or lug my pc around on my bike
<negge> Decepticon: of course not but I think it's the only way:D
<glyn> lol
<microwaver> Anyone experience installing guestadditions in vbox?
<negge> JuzzyD: okay:)
<ramin> touche.
<ramin> you guys were right
<Light-> microwaver: yes, click devices>install guest additions
<ramin> samba started up as well
<karname> slart : some hidden file with ctrl + h don't show
<ramin> so yeah, you guys
<ramin> all I need to do now
<Slart> karname: they don't?.. what kind of files?
<microwaver> Light-, nothing happens when i do it.
<nicobrain> nobody has an idea?
<ramin> is to mount my hard drives using fstab, which I have no clue about
<Light-> microwaver: whats your guest OS?
<Raheem> dmesg should guide u i believe
<microwaver> Light-, i'm running xubuntu and in the vbox is a XP
<ramin> I tried searching on google, it's still very confusing
<Raheem> nicobrain, dmesg should guide u i believe
<karname> slart : i have a folder that show in notepad off wine but in nautilus don't show!
<nicobrain> Raheem: sry, i am noob
<Light-> microwaver: do the device>install guest addons thing, then in XP go to my computer and see if theres a CD with them on. vbox makes teh guest additions look like a CD rom to the guest OS
<nicobrain> Rahem: can i post you the dmesg
<Slart> karname: oh.. what kind of folder? where is it located?
<microwaver> Light-, thansk
<karname> root of drive c of wine
<Raheem> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jokkaa> Whats is TK 8.5?
<microwaver> Light-, nope
<karname> slart : one folder that make by a program that making by autoplaymedia studio that useing for temp
<nicobrain> Raheem:http://paste-it.net/public/ladbaa1/
<Raheem> nicobrain, paste dmesg errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com .. give the link here. someone will look into it
<Light-> microwaver: try the latest version of virtualbox from the virtualbox website, the one in the ubuntu repos is outdated
<Slart> karname: and it doesn't show up in nautilus? but you can see it in notepad?
<_jdd_> !fstab | ramin
<ubottu> ramin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<microwaver> Light-, I did
<Light-> mocrowaver: ok then thats odd
<karname> slart : yes!!!!!!!
<ramin> thanks
<_jdd_> np
<ramin> guys
<Light-> microwaver: not sure whats going on there, mine worked out of the box
<ramin> if I installed a FTP server, would that automatically start as well?
<_jdd_> most likely.
<gaelfx> can anyone tell me how to figure out how many routers/switches are between me and the internet?
<ramin> k
<ramin> i'll get reading then
<nicobrain> Raheem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/27969/
<ikonia> gaelfx: traceroute will show you the hops
<visik7> synaptic doesn't respect my pinning !!!
<ikonia> gaelfx: that won't show any dumb switches though
<gaelfx> ikonia: cool, but what address should I traceroute?
<gaelfx> ikonia: any webpage?
<ikonia> gaelfx: well not quite
<ikonia> gaelfx: basiclly if you search to anything on the interenet not all the hops will be "to the internet" someone will be from the intenret to the host, so you ahve to work out from the trace where your extenral internat access beings
<abchirk> Hi, how I do this; I have more than one usb harddisks with different partitions, every time I connect those, they have other numbers in /media/disk[1-4] or else.. How I do that those partiotions get the same number every time I plug in
<gaelfx> ikonia: haha, here comes the fun part...
<jbjohns> hi, and support for the yaws service on the latest Ubuntu?
<ikonia> gaelfx: shouldn't be too tricky
<abchirk> So that I can link some of them into the system
<jbjohns> (tried #Erlang but they seem to all be asleep atm)
<gaelfx> ikonia: cool, cool, thanks a bunch man, you rock
<gaelfx> ikonia: one more for you, do ports need to be forwarded on switches as well, or just routers?
<apinunt> Trying to help a friend get his wireless working in ubuntu 8.04, could someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27962/ and tell us if this shows the wireless driver to be installed, and maybe give some advice as to what we need to do in order to make it work. Are there any other relevant commands we could use to provide more info that might help?
<bobJR> ive got a question im tryin to automount a vfat usb hard drive im running ubuntu 8.04 my wife clicked some button in administration i cant find it
<ikonia> gaelfx: most switches are dumb - so no
<ikonia> gaelfx: can I ask what your trying to achieve, I may give you a better answer
<bobJR> it manual mounted
<bobJR> thats good to
<gaelfx> ikonia: well, I want my school to forward ports so uTorrent can listen, but I want to make sure it's not gonna be a ton of work for them
<jbjohns> my problem is: Yaws does not act correctly when a client surfs to http://my.server.com/      it gives a 404.  The user has to go to    http://my.server.com/index.html   to see the page.  According to the docs this is not what should happen
<gaelfx> ikonia: or I may try to do it myself :P
<ikonia> gaelfx: if your perimeter stuff is blocking it (which as I school I would expect) you have no choice in the matter, it's blocked
<ikonia> gaelfx: few schools will allow torrenting on their network
<_jdd_> apinunt: it looks like the card is working
<_jdd_> apinunt: or at least getting an ip
<gaelfx> ikonia: my school is in China, and they usually do what I ask :D
<ikonia> gaelfx: just ask then, you don't need to work it all out
<gaelfx> ikonia: I'm teaching here, so they like me to be happy
<abchirk> hm no one? :(
<gaelfx> ikonia: yeah, you're probably right
<gaelfx> ikonia: but I would like to improve my netfu, so it doesn't hurt knowing these things
<ikonia> gaelfx: not at all
<_jdd_> apinut: "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'my essid'" to make it associate
<gaelfx> later taters, thanks again ikonia
<kcman> another wine question let say i d/load something that needs to be in the wine dir, i cant just copy and paste how do i get it there?
<abchirk> kcman did you load it?
<Light-> kcman: yes you can, wine stuff is in ~/.wine
<bobJR> is there a button you can click on ubuntu to mount a usb hard drive fat32 i know how to do it with kubuntu and someone said its easy on ubuntu
<bobJR> but noone has a answer
<Light-> bobJR: plug it in and it should automount
<kcman> Light i opened the brows dir and clicked and dragged the file i wanted to move there and nothing happened just gave me error
<bobJR> it is pluged in
<Light-> kcman: what error?
<abchirk> kcman what error?
<bobJR> power is on
<kcman> ah snap with this many guys asking me these simple question i know i did something stupid on my end i will rework the situation and check back
<bobJR> let me try to crawl under my pc and unplug it and plug it back in but i bet it will not work
<Light-> bobJR: if it was called /dev/usb, you could try "sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/usb /media/drive" but I dont know what device nodes ubuntu assigns to usb devices
<apinunt> _jdd_: So you know if anything needs to be entered into the wireless router we are trying to connect to? When it was purchased it was the last unit available and being used by the shop, and when connected to the system the LAN worked without having to do anything, but not the wireless. To make things more difficult we cannot log into the setup screen as they appear to have changed the...
<apinunt> ...default password and we've yet to be given what it is.
<abchirk> kcman maybe the directory isn't writeable?
<_jdd_> apinunt: there should be a button you can hold in to flush the wireless routers settings on it somewhere, normally near the power in. sometimes it has a sticker over it
<christaker> how could i return my starting  services (at boot) to their defaults?
<bobJR> thanks light
<Light-> hey would "sudo fdisk -l" list USB devoces?
<Light-> *devices
<ramin> is it fine if I am mounting ntfs partitions in my fstab?
<Light-> well, usb block devices anyway
<ramin> in the type, i just put ntfs
<Light-> ramin: yes that should be fine
<ramin> k
<apinunt> Light: lsusb, but you may have to install it.
<Light-> apinunt: it was for bobJR, who needed to find out what his usb hdd was called in /dev so he could mount it manually
<christaker> please help me. How could i return my starting  services (at boot) to their defaults? I run Ubuntu Hardy
<apinunt> _jdd_: We've been afraid to do that, thinking it will reset some info we don't know how to re-enter.
<_jdd_> apinunt: it should restore it to factory defaults. what type of router is it?
<apinunt> Light-: Sorry, I've been having usb problems also and that's as far as I've been able to get.
<Light-> christaker: im not sure about resetting to default, but do you have another ubuntu install that you could use to compare services with?
<ramin> alright guys, i finished my fstab
<ramin> i'll restart to test
<ramin> thanks for the help
<venkat> Hi.Can any tell me how to play .mp3 songs ?
<Slart> !mp3 | venkat
<_jdd_> apinunt: I've never seen one that restoring the factory defaults put it in an uninstallable / unrecoverable state. Mostly they just work then, after a little configuring.
<ubottu> venkat: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Light-> venkat: try and open one in Totem and you will be prompted to install codecs
<Heroin> how large should i make my swap size?
<Light-> Heron: your ram size+1gb should be safe
<db92> anything i can do about annoying firefox crashes by flash?
<Slart> Heroin: there's an old rule that says 2xRAM.. but that's a very old rule
<Heroin> Light-: i have 2048mb of ram so i made a 2048mb swap
<db92> and no i dont have gnash, i use the nonfree
<Light-> Heron: if you use hibernate and suspend that is, otherwise just make it 1gb
<christaker> Light-: when i reboot OR halt my system it appears very times (loop) a message like : main daemon: Got SIGABRT. Something went very wrong. Going down!
<Heroin> Light-: urm.. to late now :P
<Heroin> Light-: might resize it
<Gorlist> Morning
<Light-> Heroin: ok, good luck :)
<Gorlist> what you recommend as a easy to use AVI type video editor?
<Heroin> Light-: hehe
<apinunt> _jdd_: It's a Linksys WAG 200G, and I'm in Thailand and my friend is in Belgium which complicates things somewhat.
<Gorlist> to cut and join clips
<Slart> Gorlist: avidemux
<Light-> Gorlist: try Avidemux
<Gorlist> thanks
<Light-> anyone know what christaker's error means?
<Slart> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/200841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200841 in gdm "gdm[5020]: WARNING: main daemon: Got SIGABRT. Something went very wrong. Going down!" [Medium,Invalid]
<apinunt> _jdd_: We have been hoping the business the router was bought from would avail us the login and/or password so we could copy all the settings before making any changes.
<_jdd_> apinunt: http://www-au.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=AU%2FLayout&cid=1175234140873&packedargs=sku%3D1172712873708&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=4087373708B07&displaypage=nodata#versiondetail  (sorry for the long url)
<_jdd_> apinunt: contains the manuals and such
<Peddy> can someone please tell me how to search for a file on my system that is exactly 226MB? Thanks
<christaker> ubottu: it's a bug? what can i do now?
<ubottu> christaker: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_jdd_> apinunt: you should be fine if you flush the settings, hard wire a comp to it, and use the default admin pass. I don't think it could possibly break anything.
<Slart> Peddy: find might have some switches to search for a specific file size..man find for syntax
<Slart> christaker: Is the bug causing you any problems? does the computer shut down eventually?
<Peddy> Slart, any specific ideas? I don't even know where to begin :O
<Light-> Peddy, type "man find
<Kartagis> why does apt-get sometimes ask me if i want to continue installing and sometimes it doesn't? depending on the size?
<Light-> Peddy, and see of theres a size option
<apinunt> _jdd_: We've got the manual, and as we've had little luck getting the login password we may have to resort to the reset and see if any problems arise. Thanks and if stumped we'll be back.
<_jdd_> apinunt: Hopefully the wireless is just off in the config. Good luck.
<christaker> at shutdown process write this message for many times and then (after 15-20 sec) shutdown normally i think..
<apinunt> _jdd_: Thanks again, we'll give it a try.
<Slart> Peddy: I've got a simpler solution... right click on your gnome panel (the grey thing where the applications menu is located).. select "+Add to panel".. find the Search for files app.. click ok
<_jdd_> np
<db92> anything i can do about annoying firefox crashes by flash? i dont have gnash, i use the nonfree
<Slart> Peddy now click that new icon on the panel.. you can search for names, sizes, dates etc
<ikonia> can anyone remember the correct name the for ubuntu kvm virtual manager front end ?
<Peddy> Light-, Slart I'll try those things.
<_jdd_> db92: no, I don't think so although someone may have figured something sneaky out.
<Peddy> Slart, is the program just called 'search', because I already have tracker installed.
<Slart> Peddy: nope.. I didn't mean the tracker search thingy.. although you might be able to use that too
<Peddy> Slart, so its just 'search'?
<sns> hello
<Slart> Peddy:  but I think it only searches files you've already indexed.. that other one "Search for files..." searches everything in the file tree
<sns> I need help getting 1366x768 working on my lcd tv using ubuntu 8.04. vga output
<sns> paste.ubuntu.com/27972 paste.ubuntu.com/27973 for xorg.conf and xorg log
<Kartagis> heh, avidemux plays my avi file in a funny way
<db92> what app can i use to record my desktop? like a video, similar to fraps in windows :P
<Peddy> Slart, there's no app called 'search for files'. Only 'search', and 'tracker search tool', and some other irrelevant stuff.
<Peddy> Slart, I have all repos enabled.
<tore_> db92: http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/02/05/194332.php
<negge> db92: recordmydesktop or something
<christaker> which is the average time to boot at ubuntu? mine takes from splash to see my desktop (auto login) 1:06     i think is bad :S
<Slart> Peddy: here's a screenshot of my "Add to panel" window http://i38.tinypic.com/15xvbf5.jpg
<Chaotic_Descent> is there a way to open a terminal window in a specific directory without typing out the full path, or editing a text file with sudo without typing out the full path?
<Peddy> Slart, oh man I'm sorry, I was looking at my add/remove window :O
<Peddy> Slart, I'm trying it now.
<Slart> Peddy: hehe.. try again =)
<rixth> I've got a weird problem. I have a website, and I have changed the DNS records to point to a new IP. If I use nslookup, or dig, I see the correct, new IP, yet when I use a browser, I go to the old one. This happens with all computers on my network, Linux & Windows.
<chriswr> whats the name of the offtopic channel?
<rixth> Are there any explanations for this?
<Slart> !ot | christaker
<ubottu> christaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> bah.. sorry.. wrong name
<chriswr> thnx slart
<negge> christaker: it's not bad
<christaker> negge: i have heard times about 25-40 sec
<_empemp_> can i reinstall ubuntu 8.04 without cd-rom drive?
<Slart> _empemp_: you can use an usb stick if you want
<_empemp_> i have messed up the installation :)      have /home on separate partition, so just want to have a clean system again
<Peddy> Slart, thanks for the help, I'm sure It'll turn something up. Handy tool, btw.
<negge> christaker: it depends on your computer and what your system does while it's starting, there are multiple ways of cutting down on the boot time
<_empemp_> i can't "upgrade" from an already exsiting installation?
<Slart> Peddy: yes, it's nice
<Slart> _empemp_: just do a clean reinstall from the system that you have? I don't know.. haven't tried it
<dns53> _empemp_ you have another distro on there?
<_empemp_> no, the same
<_empemp_> 8.04
<dns53> _empemp_ so 2 ubuntu installs?
<_empemp_> hmm, no. i have 8.04, but have messed it up. want to replace it by a clean install of ubuntu 8.04 again.  But don't have cd-rom
<christaker> negge: intel core duo 1.6ghz , 2.5GB ram, hdd@5400rpm, intel graphics 128MB  and default settings
<venkat> Hi. how can i play mp3 songs using totem ? i have installed it
<dns53> _empemp_ ok, your best option would be to make a bootable usb drive and boot off that when you install it again
<_empemp_> not possible to add the .iso live cd image to f.ex a partitoin and link to it from grub?
<tim167> what is the default window manager called ? is it Sawfish?
<glitsj16> venkat: totem is gstreamer based, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 will let you enkoy those mp3's
<dns53> tim167 metacity for gnome, compiz for effects
<smmagic> tim167, Metacity no?
<jokkaa> Is there anyone who is pretty good with emerald theme manager? i need some help
<venkat> glitsj16 : I have done that.But should i play mp3 files in movie player ?
<glitsj16> venkat: yep, totem plays audio & video just fine
<dns53> jokkaa i am using it, describe your problem
<tim167> dns53: smmagic:  ah, ok thanks, well I have a little problem with Metacity then. In some applications it doesnt bring a window to the foreground when clicking the respective Window List item, instead it first minimises it and only on second click it comes to the foreground...make sense ?
<Chaotic_Descent> how can I easily get a fancy long file directory address from the GUI into the terminal? anything with a space is different in the terminal... :(
<venkat> glitsj16 : But i can't play them in movie player . Its not playing
<smmagic> Im defo not the person to ask.
<Trist_an> I am writing a script and I have the full path like /toto/tata/titi.txt and I'd like to have just /toto/tata in a variable. Is there any way to do this?
<jokkaa> dns53, how do i get the themes to work? i used import to get them and its in the list, but how do i use it
<_jdd_> Trist_an: yes, but how you do it depends on what language the script is in
<dns53> jokkaa you need to tell compiz to use the emerald instead of the gtk decorator
<Trist_an> _jdd_, it's in bash
<jokkaa> dns53, and how is that done?
<koshari> jokkaa replace --enerald
<koshari> jokkaa sorry emerald
<acee1234> i got a new usb wirless adapter but i cant get ubuntu to see it it came with a disk thats says it compatable but i cant figure out how to install the drivers any ideas?
<Trist_an> _jdd_, would you know how to do this in bash?
<Chaotic_Descent> how do I edit files in the wine fake C: drive? do I just edit the permissions and edit away, or am I supposed to do it a different way?
<Skrux> do anyone know why irc sometimes collapse the internet and stops the connection ?
<glitsj16> venkat: they play just fine after installing the plugin, but i'll check if you need anything else hang on
<jamus> can i install quicktime under ubuntu (compatible?)??
<Skrux> obligating me to restart the router
<jokkaa> koshari, thx, said i had to install som other app first though..
<Trist_an> I execute the script on a file which is in bash the $1 variable and I just need the full path to $1 but without the file name
<venkat> glitsj16 : ok
<_jdd_> Trist_an: not off the top of my head, but I know there are a few ways. you could possibly use sed. Google for "split string bash" without the quotes
<arcsky> how do i unrar a many .rar files in the same time ?
<jokkaa> koshari, " replace: No to-string for last from-string" im getting that message..
<Trist_an> _jdd_, I thought sed was only to manipulate lines but it would'nt modify something inside a single line...
<koshari> jokkaa sorry, wrong way round, "emerald --replace
<acee1234> how do you install drivers in ubuntu
<_jdd_> Trist_an: you can return matches from sed by placing parentheses around things if I remember correctly. Just a sec
<koshari> jokkaa providing you have emerald installed :-)
<glitsj16> venkat: there are several gstreamer plugins totem uses, you could check your synaptics and make sure you have at least gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, totem-gstreamer .. also the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad *good and *ugly set are very usefull (for video support)
<dns53> acee1234 you generaly come with all the drivers you need, there are restricted drivers (binary proprietary)  under system > administration > drivers
<_jdd_> Trist_an: as an example, this will output what wireless access point you are currently connected to: iwconfig 2>/dev/null |  sed -n -e 's/.*ESSID:"\([^"]*\)".*/\1/p'
<chr> hi....i cant find java 6 plugin in synaptic when searching....
<_jdd_> Trist_an: \1 refers to the part in parentheses (specifically the first group of parentheses)
<jokkaa> koshari, lol thx:p
<koshari> acee1234 most drivers should autoload however yo may need to manually load somedrivers with modprobe
<acee1234> ﻿dns53: ok then perhapse im missing something else i plugged in the adapter but it doesnt show up in if config
<chr> do i need extra repositories for java
<jokkaa> koshari, still nothin happens..
<dns53> acee1234 what hardware?
<jokkaa> koshari, do i have to reboot or something
<koshari> acee1234 do a dmesg after you attach the device and it will tell you if its detected
<acee1234> dns53: alfa G model awus03h
<glitsj16> chr: sun-java6-plugin is in regular hardy repo .. no additional repo's required no
<Circus-Killer> chr: no, you should find the package called sun-java6-plugin in the repositories
<koshari> jokkaa have you installed emerald? what graphics?
<ne2k__> if I cd to a directory that is a symbolic link, e.g. ~/PingerLogs -> /usr/local/myapp/var/log/pinger, the shell shows that I am in ~/PingerLogs. there is also a directory called ~/pinger with a file ~/pinger/ip_addrs.txt. from within ~/PingerLogs, I can type cat ../p<tab>/ip<tab> and get the command line cat ../pinger/ip_addrs.txt completed for me. however, cat then reports No such file or...
<ne2k__> ...directory, because /usr/local/myapp/var/log/pinger/../pinger/ip_addrs.txt does not exist. is this considered to be a bug? if so, in what?
<Trist_an> _jdd_, thabks. In fact , I think what I was looking is the dirname command
<jokkaa> koshari, yeah i have installed emerald. and i have the emerlad theme manager installed and running
<_jdd_> Trist_an: actually, I just found the utility dirname
<_jdd_> Trist_an: which seems to do exactly what you want.
<dns53> acee1234 ok wifi can have problems, the hardware manufacturers are hostile to linux, check the wiki and forums for suggestions
<Trist_an> _jdd_, thanks ;)
<koshari> jokkaa so your 3d is working?   if you change to emerald do your window decorations change?
<_jdd_> Trist_an: was about to tell you about it. lol.
<acee1234> dns53: it came with linux drivers on the cd. I just dont know what to do with them
<jokkaa> koshari, nothing changes, its like it doesnt start
<EminX> Hello to all! How come that we always said that installing software on ubuntu is much easier than windows, actually it's not so easy I'm new on ubuntu and I tried to install java manually a lot of problems, first it said I need to install rpm, than again something else, what if I don't have internet ?
<PupUserb76c2a> hello
<koshari> jokkaa it should at least flash the window decorations if its falling back to metacity
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to get games in kxmame?
<PupUserb76c2a> I am using puppy linux now
<jokkaa> koshari, nothing happens though... no idea whats wrong ^^
<koshari> EminX if you dont have internet you would use a deb, rpms are for RH/fed
<PupUserb76c2a> Puppy is nice and trim is there a small version of ubuntu
<chriswr> pupuserb76c2a: whats different from it and linux?
<chriswr> oh
<PupUserb76c2a> its linux
<chriswr> i meant ubuntu
<PupUserb76c2a> its all good
<chriswr> lol
<koshari> jokkaa so your 3d is working?
<EminX> koshari: thanx a lot, but as i said i'm new and i don't know exactly what is RH/fed
<chriswr> do you still have compiz in it?
<glitsj16> EminX: for a general install overview in ubuntu, check http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ .. java is in the repo's, do you have any special needs that make you compile it yourself ?
<PupUserb76c2a> I want to do a firefly ubuntu
<jokkaa> koshari, i dont know. how to check? im running none in the "visual effects" menu
<chriswr> i have no idea what that is
<koshari> EminX and flash is a bit of a pain as the deb only installs the installer so its adobes fault if you dont have a web connection,
<philippe> bonjour
<dan_> gday
<koshari> jokkaa you need to have at visual effects running to use emerald
<jokkaa> koshari, but crap.. i cant activate them
<dan_> anyone know how to get alexmark printer working in ubuntu??
<philippe> personne ne parle le français ici ?
<EminX> glitsj16: I read it there weren't enough info for this kind o files
<learner> philippe salut
<fanch_> philippe: va sur #ubuntu-fr
<philippe> salut learner
<koshari> jokkaa and in turn you need to have 3d drivers to run advanced
<dan_> anyone?
<acee1234> dns53: it has a RTL8187 chipset
<dan_> at all?
<koshari> jokkaa so again a ask "what graphics card do you have"
<jokkaa> koshari,  i dont get this.. it used to work fine with visual effects
<glitsj16> EminX: for whick kind of files ?
<jokkaa> koshari,  im running a radeon x600
<chriswr> does anyone know if fallout 3 will be compatable with linux?
<Don64> dan_: ask your question
<dan_> i idi
<EminX> I've tried to install java jre-6u7...
<dan_> i did
<Circus-Killer> dan_: for the most part, lexmarks are paper weights when it comes to linux
<dan_> thats great
<dns53> acee1234 i'm not too familiar with wireless cards so i'm not much help
<dan_> but how do i get it working?
<Don64> dan_: sorry missed it
<EminX> glitsj16: ﻿I've tried to install java jre-6u7...
<PupUserb76c2a> I want to put ubuntu on a usb drive
<Circus-Killer> sorry dan_, but i had to chuck my old lexmark and buy an hp
<PupUserb76c2a> 2 meg
<dan_> ive read online that people can get em working
<Circus-Killer> lexmarks generally dont work at all with linux
<Circus-Killer> most lexmarks
<koshari> jokkaa i dont use radeon cards because they had crappy drivers for a long time, i hear there better now but i hd no luck with them in linux and use intel/nV now.
<dan_> i got x 1140
<PupUserb76c2a> mine does
<glitsj16> EminX: try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" .. that's via the ubuntu package manager, no need to compile that
<PupUserb76c2a> all the time
<dan_> whats that other ubuntu channel?
<PupUserb76c2a> I just erase instead of format
<Circus-Killer> dan_, im really sorry man, you can keep trying, just telling you from my experience. i had a lexmark, and i threw it out the window and bought an hp because lexmarks dont work in linux
<Ham1979> Hello
<dan_> thanks for that
<jokkaa> koshari, well when i installed ubuntu it asked me if i wanted to install my drivers for the card and it worked properly for a while
<PupUserb76c2a> lol
<dan_> whats the other ubuntu channel
<PupUserb76c2a> im henry
<PupUserb76c2a> lol
<Ham1979> We have a postfix/courier setup we can see a cur and new folder but can't see any old messages
<Chaotic_Descent> help! a wine app resized my desktop, and now I can't change the resolution! the button's off the screen and I can't resize the window that sets it. @_@;
<EminX> glitsj16: thanx a lot, and is it possible to get a setup of java that i can install on pc without internet
<PupUserb76c2a> E@#$@#$@$ you lol
<dns53> dan_ there are lots of ubuntu related channels, what you asking about?
<PupUserb76c2a> you people need a sense of humer and respect
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to get games in kxmame?
<_jdd_> dan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels
<dan_> i was on one the other day
<koshari>  jokkaa go to admin > hardware drivers and see if your sys is using restricted radeon drivers
<Chaotic_Descent> is there a manual way to change my screen resolution? or like... a certain number of tab button presses from the resolution that gets to the "apply" button?
<dan_> it was called somthingubuntu or ubuntu somthing
<Pici> !irc | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Chaotic_Descent> oh thank god! it was one more tab button from the last button I could see! whew!
<roachmmflhyr> I have loaed a few modules from a patched rtl-8185 driver to get my wifi working but after a restart I has to run insmod XXXXXX.ko commands to get my card working again how can I add this to startup?
<jlc> update manager is locking up when I try to install the latest update "libpcre3"  how do I close the process.
<glitsj16> EminX: the package you just downloaded and installed still resides on your system at /var/cache/apt/archives .. if you want to install it on another ubuntu machine, backup that entire dir (for possible dependencies) and copy it to the other pc .. there's also a package called aptoncd that might be worth a look for those kind of operations
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: edit /etc/modules
<jokkaa> koshari, its there, and says its in use
<dan_> is there anyway i can see my previous channels in this program--xchat
<EminX> glitsj16: thanx a lot
<roachmmflhyr> _jdd_, where should I store the modules at?
<glitsj16> EminX: you're welcome, np
<dan_> is there anyway i can see my previous channels in this program--xchat
<jlc> how do I close a process?  update manager is locking up when I try to install the latest update "libpcre3"
<dan_> is there anyway i can see my previous channels in this program--xchat
<Pici> dan_: Please stop repeating.
<koshari> jokkaa see if glxgears works
<dan_> please start answering
<roachmmflhyr> _jdd_, I just have them in a folder on my Desktop
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: i think /lib/modules/`uname -r`/something/something is the normal place for them
<CanOfRats> how can i make a split archive...like for example, i have a 10 gb file that i want to split into 10 1gb pieces?
<dan_> is there anyway i can see my previous channels in this program--xchat
<Pici> !attitude | dan_
<dan_> is there anyway i can see my previous channels in this program--xchat
<ubottu> dan_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dns53> dan_ look in the directory ~/.xchat2/scrollback/FreeNode for the chat history
<CanOfRats> how can i make a split archive...like for example, i have a 10 gb file that i want to split into 10 1gb pieces?
<dan_> wheres that?
<jokkaa> koshari, shows me three wheels spinning eachothers
<Slart> CanOfRats: split
<CanOfRats> ?
<Slart> CanOfRats: split.. in a terminal
<dns53> the program split can do this
<EminX> glitsj16: if I install something from synaptic pm, does it save also the files on that cashe folder
<roachmmflhyr> _jdd_, there is 4 different modules do i list them all individually in /etc/modules?
<koshari> jokkaa no errors and a good framerate?
<glitsj16> jlc: you could try to kill it via gnome-system-monitor if you have that installed
<CanOfRats> lol didnt know there was a program
<beelzebub> Check this thing out, http://tinyurl.com/6k5rox Those are cool, are they not?
<CanOfRats> how do i join the split files?
<fredreichbier> hello
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: yes, individually.
<Pici> !ot > beelzebub
<Slart> CanOfRats: one guess would be "join"
<ubottu> beelzebub, please see my private message
<fredreichbier> did ubuntu provide a bzr update recently?
<glitsj16> EminX: yes that's the default setting, if you haven't changed that in synaptic they should all be there
<jokkaa> koshari, no.. perfect
<jlc> glitsjl6, I may have it, lemme see.
<Chaotic_Descent> what do they call those shortcuts in windows that launch applications? "shortcuts"? because I'm trying to find info on editing them and I can't find it.
<Slart> CanOfRats: but it seems that wasn't correct.. you can use cat or something similar to join the files afterwards.
<roachmmflhyr> _jdd_, such ass XXXXX.ko and such or do I create aliases?
<Chaotic_Descent> er... this is Wine related, not Windows, just in case you're wondering why I'm asking about Windows in #ubuntu
<CanOfRats> thanks
 * massmc is back (gone 00:00:44)
<fredreichbier> Chaotic_Descent: 'hotkey' maybe?
<EminX> glitsj16: ok i would ask you and some more questions about the way to install in other computers, if you have time
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: /etc/modules is a text file, a list of module names to load one at a time. these generally don't end in .ko
<Pici> massmc: Please disable those sort of scripts if you are going to be going away in this channel.
<koshari> jokkaa so why wont it let you select normal or extra effects on the visual effects tab in appearance prefs?
 * massmc is away: I'm busy
<DIFH-iceroot> if i am using Kubuntu (kde 3.5.9) is the hole support until oct. 2009? or only the kde 3.5.9 support and the rest (ubuntu) has LTS?
<glitsj16> jlc: "killall update-manager" from terminal would also be an option i guess
<jlc> glitsgl16, I don't see it, what other option do I have other than re-booting?
<Chaotic_Descent> fredreichbier: ... I don't think so. hotkeys generally mean you press a few keyboard keys. I'm talking about a file that launches an application.
<jokkaa> koshari, no idea.. screen turns white, and then back to none
<glitsj16> EminX: no problem, feel free to pm me
<roachmmflhyr> _jdd_, btw thanks for your help
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: if you can do "modprobe modulename" with no ko, you're good to stick the modules you need loaded into /etc/modules. I'm honestly a bit fuzzy on this, might have to go re-read some stuff
<chriswr> plz help , whenever i try to install something in repo's i get this message      E: timidity: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: no problem.
<fredreichbier> Chaotic_Descent: yes, it was only a idea ;)
<EminX> glitsj16: so if I copy all the files on that folder, should I copy them in the same directory in other computers
<Chaotic_Descent> fredreichbier: they're .lnk files.
<Slart> chriswr: something went wrong installing timidity.. remove it and install it again..
<koshari> jokkaa dunno mate, theres a good reason i dont use ATI radeon , you will need someone who has a bit of experiance with radeons to walk you through.
<Chaotic_Descent> Why isn't there a normal desktop interface for Wine? I can only run applications, but the desktop closes when the app closes.
<jabba> hello... cabn anybody tell me, if i read from a non-blocking socket, and get 5 chars, how do i know if they are still chars to read?
<jlc> glitsj16, that did it, thanks.  I have never had any problems with update manager but have locked up twice now on this same file.  Is there a known problem?
<EminX> glitsj16: and which is the best way to install those software, through synaptic or how?
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<jokkaa> koshari, any ideas what i could use insted?
<Chaotic_Descent> I was hoping I could find some kind of thing in Wine that lets me edit the .lnk files in the start menus.
<chriswr> slart: remove timidity  or the thing i just installed?
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: well.. wine is for running windows programs.. it's not an emulation of a windows system.. there are other software for that
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: Because Wine is not an emulator, its an api implementation so the programs can run in linux
<glitsj16> EminX: correct, apt (the package manager) will find them there and not go out to the internet, on ubuntu machines this is, other linux distro's have similar but different package managers, just don't mix 'em and you'll be fine
<Slart> chriswr: timidity
<chriswr> j
<chriswr> 'k
<koshari> jokkaa btw your hardware should crap it in given i use ancient mx2 cards to successfully use compiz/emerald
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, but doesn't Wine include most of the Windows OS apps? it's got stuff like notepad.
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: see around step 10 here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-module.html
<glitsj16> jlc: could be, but i don't know of anything recent, nor have other people reported problems that i know of
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: Those are still applications, not the entire windows 'experience'
<koshari> jokkaa personally i would use nvidia or intel gpus however iam sure someone could coach you to get it to work
<jlc> ty!
<jokkaa> koshari, well ill click around and hope for the best xD
<_jdd_> roachmmflhyr: basically stick it under /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ and add a line in /etc/modules
<chriswr> slart: i got the same message again when i tried removing and installing again
<EminX> glitsj16: thanx again (Y)
<glitsj16> jlc: np, it can always happen if your connection to your mirror drops for reasons unknown i guess
<koshari> jokkaa look for a radeon compiz guide
<koshari> jokkaa you may need to edit your xorg file
<jokkaa> koshari, problably.. starting with updating the whole system and restat X and lets see from there
<glitsj16> EminX: if you're going to copy to a lot of machines that aptoncd package would even work smoother, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/APTonCD
<Chaotic_Descent> why does a sudo nautilus not show wine system files though? I thought maybe I should just bypass all this crap, but it's totally screwing me over.
<hectorpal> Hi All! Question: Why a children process can return 1 from getppid(). I just created it! Your are my son. (seriously, its weird)
<koshari> jokkaa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586038
<Chaotic_Descent> oh wait... there they are. @_@;
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: theyre in ~/.wine
<Slart> chriswr: hmm.. "dpkg-reconfigure timidity"
<hectorpal> (reading questions meanwhile)
<EminX> glitsj16: ok i will read about it, I don't know how it works or what is it exactly
<Chaotic_Descent> ... did I just flood the channel by trying to press the tab button repeatedly? :P that USED to auto-complete someone's name.
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: No, I wondered the same thing the first time I did it :P
<chriswr> slart: type that in terminal?
<kabotage> :D
<Chaotic_Descent> .... I still don't understand what I just did. It didn't used to do that.
<glitsj16> EminX: basically it creates a movable repository, very handy for installing things on pc's without internet connection
<kabotage> hi
<Slart> chriswr: yes
<Slart> chriswr: you might need a sudo in front of that.. I'm not sure
<chriswr> slart: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: timidity is broken or not fully installed
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: if you type in some letters then press tab, xchat lists all the nicks that start with those letters
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: It would be nice if it cycled through them, but it doesnt seem to
<Slart> chriswr: ok.. sounds like timidity is broken or at least not working for you.. do you need it?
<Chaotic_Descent> light-: oh, I was worried it was pasting that into the channel.
<Chaotic_Descent> ok... so... apparently Ubuntu can't edit .lnk files like text files. I'm not sure what the hell edits them.
<chriswr> trying to install unmass
<ariqs> under clock preferences I see that I have show temperature check marked, but I never see the temp
<ariqs> why?
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know how I'm supposed to run Wine apps with command lines without manually typing them out each time.
<db92> Chaotic_Descent, launchers :/
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: .exe files should be associated with Wine.
<db92> Chaotic_Descent, or just type it every time :DDD
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: Create a launcher (right click dsktop). Make it run the command wine "c:\Path\To\Exe"
<EminX> glitsj16: yep, exactly what I need, couse I will install Ubuntu in a lot of Schools here in Kosova (if you know where is it), and I want to make a good ubuntu without missing updates, software or plug-ins etc, thank you man
<hectorpal> Question: Why a children process can return 1 from getppid(). I just created it! Your are my son. (seriously, its weird)
<nixaki> ###### REFUSE RACISM & POLITICAL GARBAGE ON OSS #######UBUNTO IS AN ANTI-WHITE RACIST OS FUNDED BY AN AFRICAN-AMERICAN WHO USES LINUX TO THROW HIS AFRICAN PROPAGANDA DOWN OUR COLLECTIVE THROATS!!REFRAIN FROM ABUSING OSS TO PEDAL POLITICAL PROGANDA!HAVING AN OS THAT PEDALS MULTICULTURALISM, MISCEGENATION AND INTERRACIAL RELATIONS IS THE EQUAL OF AN 'ANTI-JEW OS BUILD' - UNNACEPTABLE, DISGUSTING AND ANTI-OPEN SOURCE.MR AMERICAN BLA
<chriswr> slart: trying to install unmass and whenever i try it gives me that error
<Chaotic_Descent> right click desktop? the Ubuntu desktop?
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: yes
<glitsj16> EminX: i'm in Europe myself, so yes, i know where it is ;) .. UCK (Ubuntu Customazation Kit) could also be of use to you in that context --> http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: In the "command" field type wine "c:\Path\To\Exe"
<ariqs> under clock preferences I see that I have show temperature check marked, but I never see the temp, why?
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: or if you installed the program somewhere outside your ~/.wine, type wine /path/to/exe
<Chaotic_Descent> god, I hate typing out file addresses manually.
<Slart> chriswr: unmass needs timidity?
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: You can browse to it in Nautilus then copy the address from the address bar
<mihai> buna ziua
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: saves a bit of time typing
<chriswr> slart: i guess so
<Chaotic_Descent> Light-: but the address will appear differently than the command line will take, won't it?
<cckk> Slart: light: hows it going im home now
<Slart> chriswr: well.. you'll have to hope they fix timidity
<Chaotic_Descent> oh... but it's Wine, not Ubuntu's ... uh... what's Ubuntu's file browser called. something.
<chriswr> slart: ok , do you know a program to play .so files?
<Slart> chriswr: or unmass.. whichever is causing this problem
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: depends on how you call wine, you can either use "wine "c:\path\to\exe"" or "wine /linux/path/to/exe"
<Slart> chriswr: nope..don't know of anything that plays those.. never even heard of them
<ariqs> IS no one going to tell me how ubuntu is supposed to tell me the temperature and why it's not working?
<Slart> cckk: hello again
<glitsj16> ariqs: not familiar with that panel applet, but there might be relevant errors mentioned in your ~/.xsession-errors log
<Chaotic_Descent> Light-: I'm more worried about what format it wants when I have a space in a directory.
<ariqs> thanks
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: Thats what quotes are for, if a directory has a space in it the do/"something like"/this
<mihai> lumeeeeeeeeeee
<cckk> soso i plugged the ati hd 650 into the usb port after installing tvtime do i need to run something to get linux to recognize that i plugged it in?
<Raheem> ariqs, can u select a location .. it should show
<ariqs> raheem: I selected my location a long time ago
<chriswr> slart: idk if its even for linux , im just trying to play some old console games , but i dont know what emulator to get theirs so many
<ariqs> or rather, i selected the closest to my locaiton as i could, which was fara way
<Light-> chriswr: get an emulator that emulates the console of the games you want to play
<ariqs> ubuntu figured out that I'm not really there so it's not reporting the temp! :P
<Raheem> ariqs, lol
<Light-> chriswr: eg ZSNES for super nitendo
<chriswr> light-: ok , thnx , thats the one i wanted most right there
<chriswr> light-: how do i get the games for it?
<Light-> chriswr: google "snes roms" or something, its totally illegal and will turn up a lot of porn, but there should be some on there somewhere :P
<IntrepidOne> !coc | Light- chriswr
<ubottu> Light- chriswr: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
 * Slart gets out his "!piracy" flag and starts stretching..
<Light-> hey I didnt link direct to any sites
<chriswr> lol
<IntrepidOne> Light-, we do not support illegal activity in any way. not even by pointing to google
<Light-> ok, sorry
<IntrepidOne> np
<Soopa> hi everyone
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<IntrepidOne> Light-, if a burglar wants to rob your house you going to tell him under which mat the spare key is? :)
<Light-> IntrepidOne: Depends on if he has a gun to my head
<glitsj16> heh
<Soopa> I have Apache installed on this PC and I want to be able to mess around with web pages in my ~ path
<IntrepidOne> heh
<Soopa> like http://localhost/~soopa
<Soopa> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to set that up in apache?
<Chaotic_Descent> Light-: what about a working directory? I looked that up online and it said to use the Ubuntu file address format and use a command like this:    gnome-terminal --working-directory /home/yourlogin/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/EA\ GAMES/Battlefield\ 1942/ -x wine BF1942.EXE +game DC_Final
<Circus-Killer> Soopa,  best thing is to create a symlink
<Circus-Killer> from a folder in your home directory to /var/www
<Soopa> Circus-Killer: in /var/www?
<Circus-Killer> delete www in /var
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: yes you can do that too, the \ is an escape character that you can use instead of quoting folder names
<Soopa> there's a more elegant solution that that, isn't there?
<Circus-Killer> then create a www symlink which points to a dir in your home
<Chaotic_Descent> Light-: except mine isn't working. It doesn't do anything.
<Soopa> well, I'd like to keep the root pages
<Slart> Circus-Killer: I would say the other way around.. create a symlink in /var/www pointing to a folder in your home
<Jurgeni> Soopa: in /etc/apache2/mods-available there are userdir.load and userdir.conf
<seagullman> quick question (i think).. i believe i need to run modules-update or update-modules, but bash told me it is "deprecated and should not be used", what should i do?
<sawyer_> how could I make a directory listing that shows all the files in subdirectories, but so that each file has its respective path shown before the filename?
<Soopa> so http://localhost would be different than http://localhost/~soopa
<Circus-Killer> that what i just said, the www in /var must be the link, which points to an actually dir in /home/user
<Jurgeni> Soopa: create symlinks to them in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: Well, for starters did you change yourlogin to your actual login? also did you make sure that BF1942.exe exists in that directory? remember its case sensitive
<Chaotic_Descent> can I use wine "D2Loader-1.12.exe -w" or do I use that without quotes?
<Soopa> Jurgeni: aha, that's what I was looking for... thanks
<Slart> Soopa: there are other ways to create sites in apache.. check the man page.. you can have different document roots for different sites.. as well as config files etc
<Chaotic_Descent> Light-: yeah. I changed the path and filenames to my own...
<Jurgeni> Soopa: ~/public_html will be in localhost/~username
<glitsj16> Soopa: a2enmod userdir, details --> http://clau.sparetimegroup.net/index.php/ubuntu/enabling-apache-user-home-public_html-directory-in-ubuntu-710/ (works for hardy just as well)
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: lol ok just checking. im not sure actually, try with and without quotes
<Soopa> awesome
<Soopa> thanks guys!
<Slart> Soopa: no need to delete the default site
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: When I need to run a wine app, I just browse to it through Nautilus and double click the exe, it opens automatically in wine
<chao1> does anyone know of a way to recover data from a corrupted ext3 filesystem?
<chao1> :'(
<icesword> testdisk
<icesword> try it
<Chaotic_Descent> Light-: ug... that was ugly. then again, maybe it's supposed to do that. maybe that was the "-w" windowed mode. I couldn't resize it.
<icesword> chao1, how do you mean "corrupted
<Chaotic_Descent> Light-: well I WOULD, but I need to use a command-line option for it, which of course I can't DO because I can't edit .lnk files!
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: oh, right
<glitsj16> chao: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ? it has a few things you can try
<chao1> well I dont see it when I open places
<chao1> in ubuntu
<auror> i cant open it
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: well, if you cant get it to work by typing in the full path, just type "cd /path/to/exe" then "wine exe -options"
<seagullman> quick question (i think).. i believe i need to run modules-update or update-modules, but bash told me it is "deprecated and should not be used", what should i do?
<glitsj16> chao1: were you able to see it before ?
<chao1> It was my main partition
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: You could then put those commands into a shell script so you can run the game by typing ./gamename
<icesword> chao1, hmm, recommend you to reboot,
<chao1> I had a partition free
<fosco_> seagullman, mostly sure you do not need that, but try sudo depmod -a
<chao1> so i installed ubuntu on it. which is where I am
<icesword> chao1, well, what did you do before you found something is wrong
<chao1> now
<glitsj16> chao1: okay, check out that data recovery page i'd suggest and look into ddrescue
<icesword> chao1, i am confused
<Chaotic_Descent> oh... oh just lovely. I didn't quit that messed up Wine game that opened... and now it's running in the background and I have no way to get to it.
<chao1> would you like to see it for your self? I have remote desktop available
<chao1> just gotta tell me how to let you see it
<Chaotic_Descent> apparently it's not one of the apps I can alt-tab to.
<icesword> glitsj16, what you say about chao1 's problems
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: type "ps -U yourusername", find the PID of the process, then "kill -9 PID"
<seagullman> fosco_, thanks.. the thing is i installed cdemu from debs and afterwards the cdemu command didn't work. i've looked at installation instructions for source and i see that they do a modprobe after.. should i be doing that?
<fosco_> seagullman, not sure, never used that
<seagullman> fosco_, ok, thanks anyway mate
<Light-> Chaotic_Descent: Or an easier way would be to open System Monitor (system>admininstration) and right click teh process>kill
<glitsj16> icesword: hard to judge based on little or no detailed info, but ddrescue is a powerful tool if it's really corrupted, perhaps a simple fsck on the partiton might reveal that it's not all that messed up
<chao1> icesword: how would I give you remote desktop link?
<Chaotic_Descent> I think the terminal that launched it killed it when I closed it... I'm just... wading through the muck.
<walle> hi, i have tried to upgrade a gutsy server to hardy. but when generating initrd.img it fails with the following message "Fatal: device-mapper: only linear boot device supported". I have an md device configured as raid5 but it isn't the boot device. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<icesword> chao1, don't do that
<seagullman> fosco_, thanks heaps actually, depmod solved my problem
<chao1> ??
<icesword> glitsj16, i agree, but what to do
<fosco_> seagullman, nice to hear that ;)
<_empemp_> i have lost my direct rendering with 82855 intel card in ubuntu
<walle> it's lilo failing and i'm using lvm as root.
<_empemp_> anyone familiar with the problem?
<glitsj16> chao1: do you have a live cd at hand ?
<chao1> yes> puppylinux, ubuntu 8.10 lts, and system rescue cd
<mysterycool> o_O
<chao1> (system rescue cd is a live linux cd)
<mysterycool> ubuntu 8.10 is out?! o_O
<Pici> mysterycool: no.
<glitsj16> icesword: chao1 could try to run the fsck check on the drive from live cd, that at least is not so time-consuming than ddrescue doing a full device copy
<mysterycool> oh k
<chao1> sorry I meant 8.04
<chao1> lol
<mysterycool> lol
<Chaotic_Descent> GRRRRRR! I hate this crap! they say, "oh, you gotta run Diablo 2 in windowed mode! just use -w" BULLCRAP! it's hell just to GET the -w, and as far as I can tell, it makes a messed up window!
<mysterycool> so i am correct, isnt ubuntu 8.10 coming out in september or october?
<Slart> mysterycool: 8.10... 8 = 2008, 10 is month 10 ie october...
<icesword> glitsj16, hmm, seems you guess his hd is broken most possibly?
<db92> Chaotic_Descent, this is not wine whine chan, #winehq would def be more appropriate
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: If you need specific help with an application in wine, #winehq is the place to be
<_jdd_> Chaotic_Descent: I don't run Diablo 2 in windowed mode.
<Light-> Chaotic_Deescent: So what happens if you run it in fullscreen mode, but make Wine itself run inside a virtual desktop (window)
<glitsj16> icesword: don't know, the fsck will at least show some light on things for chao1 no ?
<Chaotic_Descent> _jdd_: but can you alt-tab out and back without it?
<jokkaa> Is there anyone who is good with ati drivers? My dual headed card shows samething on both screens but only one of them shows movies.. any help?
<chao1> sounds like a winner. would you like for me to post the output here for you?
<_jdd_> Chaotic_Descent: No.
<Chaotic_Descent> ehhh. they say the virtual desktop gets in the way of normal game input like hitting shifts and alts and mousebuttons at the same time.
<glitsj16> chao1: if you could paste it on the net somewhere and give us the link people can take a look yes
<chao1> just a quick question
<glitsj16> chao1: always a good idea to let several people take a peak, far from an expert in data recovery personally
<glitsj16> chao1: yes, ask away
<chao1> how do I find out which partitions are on my disk? I know I have everything in an extended partition (hda2) and I have one swap. but not sure what everything is
<anewbie>  fsdisk -l
<Light-> chao1: sudo fdisk -l
<anewbie>  :-)
<chao1> thanks for the light Light. :D
<Light-> lol np
<Light-> anewbie: sudo: fsdisk: command not found
<Light-> ;)
<db92> are there codecs on ubuntu for real files? (.rm)
<glitsj16> chao1: do you know what filesystem(s) the disk in question has ? fsck can do some repair attempts, but you'll need to know the correct switches, look at the "man fsck", i'm doing the same as we type
<chao1> it was ext3
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, i installed frostwire but i can't run it, when i type it inthe terminal it says command not found however it's listed in theinternet menu
<anewbie> hmmm
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do? i already tried reinstalling from the download and nothinghappend
<anewbie> are you sure that you type it corect
<anewbie> sudo fsdisk -l
<_jdd_> CostaRicanQuaker: try typing fro and hitting tab in the terminal
<anewbie> or if you are root withour sudo
<glitsj16> chao1: ok thx, i'll try to put together a fsck command you can run from live cd, just don't try to mount the partition in question, that could make things worse
<icesword> anewbie, no, it is sudo fdisk -l
<fvwmnet> anewbie: fdisk?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what is the command?
<CostaRicanQuaker> of all of those?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll remove it first and try reinstalling it
<mechdave> glitsj16, can't you just boot the live disk and then run fsck /dev/whatever from a terminal?
<Light-> CostaRicanQuaker: that wont make a difference
<anewbie> ouuu
<anewbie> sorry about it
<psypher246> hey all, does naybody have an idea why i would  not be able to add or remove users? i can creat the users using the user and group tool but if i go back in the user is gone, same thing with deleting. i can delete but if i go back in they are still there????
<_jdd_> CostaRicanQuaker: I don't know, how did you install it? Reinstalling it generally won't fix problems with installations.
<mechdave> psypher246, are you doing it as superuser?
<CostaRicanQuaker> well i downloaded the ubuntu debian version from the website
<Light-> CostaRicanQuaker: Any reason why you cant start it from the "Internet" menu? (also you can look at the shortcut in the internet menu to find the command you use to run it)
<CostaRicanQuaker> and installed it
<glitsj16> mechdave: yes indeed, i'm not familiar with ext3, please chime in to get chao1 some sound advice
<glitsj16> well, not famailiar enough to do serious repair work if it's really broken
<CostaRicanQuaker> I got irom here  http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<CostaRicanQuaker> clicked on the debian ubuntu version and then installed it
<mechdave> glitsj16 chao1, I have always just booted the live ubuntu and ran fsck /dev/whatever from a terminal
<chao1> oh on a side note. . . when I go to tty (since the last update came through three days ago) I have a ton of drdy err messages
<DJCMay> hi everybody
<cckk> why would mozillay window grey out in its entirety?
<mechdave> chao1, what does /var/log/messages say?
<fvwmnet> DJCMay: hi
<mechdave> cckk, because it is waiting for the system to catch up
<mechdave> cckk, maybe?
<DJCMay> can anybody help me? after installing ubuntu onto an usb-device, i just get the busy box instead of ubuntu :(
<DJCMay> i've used the alternate cd
<_jdd_> CostaRicanQuaker: the command to run it is frostwire You say that typing frostwire in the terminal doesn't work?
<cckk> mechdave: im not really using anything of my system i have a monster
<CostaRicanQuaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<chao1> ok i am back
<chao1> var log messages is long
<icesword> chao1, --->paste.com
<glitsj16> chao1: no rush
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont get it
<_jdd_> CostaRicanQuaker: ?
<fosco_> CostaRicanQuaker, binary is /usr/bin/frostwire
<bonespur> hi..how do i fix a slow boot ?
<chao1> is that a web site?
<mechdave> cckk, monster?
<CostaRicanQuaker> fosco: what does that mean?
<icesword> yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i type that into the terminal?
<fosco_> CostaRicanQuaker, if this does not work test yopur java installation
<glitsj16> chao1: yes, a paste service, plenty of those around, just provide us with the link here after you pasted that log
<cckk> is there a command that will show my system specs?
<mechdave> chao1, ok do this, rename /var/log/messages /var/log/messages.old
<cckk> mechdave: is there a command that will show my system specs?
<mechdave> chao1, then touch /var/log/messages
<glitsj16> cckk: lshw
<mechdave> cckk, yeah try lspci and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DJCMay> can anybody help me? :(
<mechdave> chao1, then reboot
<itai> can anyone giveme a server for amule? i apt-get amule but it came with no server list
<rockyrock> hi guys,
<mechdave> chao1, then pastebin the /var/log/messages
<psypher246> hey all, does anybody have an idea why i would  not be able to add or remove users? i can create the users using the user and group tool but if i go back in the user is gone, same thing with deleting. i can delete but if i go back in they are still there????
<glitsj16> cckk: sudo lshw -html > /path/to/where/you/want/sysinfo.html if it's hardware specs you need
<icesword> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~svn20080218-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 1678 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<itai> icesword, is that for me?
<icesword> yep
<mechdave> DJCMay, try this link --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bootdisk-HOWTO/index.html
<itai> icesword, how is that supposed to help me?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sorry it got stuck so i had to reboot
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i have to do again?
<CostaRicanQuaker> fosco:
<DJCMay> mechdave: so you mean, i need a special boot disk?
<rockyrock> i messed up with my Graphic Card Driver using "Screen and Graphics" applet which can be found on Application>Other>Screen and Graphics, and I can't recover old configuration
<icesword> itai, see, it is compnent universe
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo usr/bin/Frostwire
<CostaRicanQuaker> ¿?
<fosco_> not sudo
<fosco_> it must work with $ frostwire
<mechdave> DJCMay, no you can put a filesystem on your usb stick and make it bootable
<itai> icesword, i installed it allready. but the linux version is with no servers list
<rockyrock> plz help me cuz thre resolution is 640X480! I have 19LCD
<_jdd_> and not capitol F either
<glitsj16> CostaRicanQuaker: it's case sensitive, /usr/bin/frostwire
<icesword> itai, sorry, don't use it, thought you want to install it
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: usr/bin/frostwire: No such file or directory ?
<chao1> im still here
<_jdd_> CostaRicanQuaker: slash at the front of usr : /usr
<DJCMay> mechdave: it's no stick, it's a whole hard disk. and as i read, the alternate-cd is able to install on usb-device without any special workouts
<chao1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5403208#post5403208
<itai> icesword, nevermind i'll go to #amule
<cckk> mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27995/ i dont think i should be waiting for it to catch up?
<fosco_> CostaRicanQuaker, /usr/bin/frostwire or frostwire alone
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27996/
<chao1> i didn't know what to do with that site so I just posted it in the forums so it could benefit others. :)
<fantomas> Hi all. I want to install Skype on Ubuntu 8.04 but on skype.com there is only version for 7.04. Can I install it?
<DJCMay> mechdave: i'll read the text and then try it again.
<DJCMay> thx
<CostaRicanQuaker> fosco: what do i do now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27996/
<DJCMay> bye bye
<cckk> can i take a screen shot to show my problem?
<chao1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5403208#post5403208 or http://paste.ubuntu.com/27997/
<fosco_> CosMiC_Touch, frostwire is working, java don't
<fosco_> CostaRicanQuaker,
<_jdd_> CostaRicanQuaker: "Simply type in sudo update-alternatives --config java then select the alternative that includes "sun" in the name. " from that help page you linked to before
<CostaRicanQuaker> No alternatives for java
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's what i get
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do now?
<chao1> glitsj16: what now?
<chao1> or whoever
<fosco_> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<fantomas> Does anybody use Skype on 8.04?
<prefe> Enter text here...haloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<chao1> i have seen a lot of people asking about skype lately. whats the difference between that and ekiga
<histo> fantomas: yes
<prefe> haloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<phaverkamp> skype is commercail
<glitsj16> chao1: there's a few unrecovered read errors in there, boot from live cd like mechdave suggested and run "fsck /dev/sda2 (if that is the correct partition, thought you mentioned that during the conversation here) ..
<fantomas> histo: is it ok to install package from skype.com for 7.04 on 8.04?
<histo> fantomas: it is fine to install a stand a lone deb like that.
<phaverkamp> wow i cant spell this morning but you get the idea
<chao1> well hda2 is my extended partition
<histo> fantomas: yeah technically you should ask the skype people since its commmercial
<chao1> blocks are the length of the partition right?
<chao1> its been two years since I have used fschk
<chao1> fdisk i mean
<bombshelter13> Hey, can someone point me at some documentation about changing my text-mode (framebuffer? was that the name?) resolution/font size in linux.
<glitsj16> chao1: fsck /dev/sda2 will do i think, if not, run an extra fsck on all of them, doens't hurt
<venkat> Hi . How can i play .amr files on movie player or rythmboxmusic player
<levander> Anybody know why I'm getting permission denied for posting on ubuntuforums.org all of the sudden?
<chao1> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<chao1> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=b44d1a81-ca59-4f26-a853-1c0cedfed974'
<xnv> ﻿I have some program that is dependent on libguide.so, which is apparently an Intel Math Kernel library. Anyone know what's package name would be if it were in the repos?
<glitsj16> chao1: that's from the live cd you ran that ?
<icesword> xnv, i am not sure, but recommend you see this
<icesword> !apt howto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt howto
<chao1> i am logged in on a different partition, on the same computer
<icesword> !apthowto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apthowto
<chao1> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<chao1> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<chao1> fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda2
<chao1> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<chao1> chaos@bigbox:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<chao1> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<FloodBot1> chao1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<venkat> Hi . How can i play .amr files on movie player or rythmboxmusic player
<chao1> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<chao1> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<venkat> !amr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr
<DIFH-iceroot> i am using kubuntu 8.04, all programs are default on english (thunderbird, firefox and so on) what to do so kubuntu is automaticly downloading the german version of a program?
<icesword> chao1, cooool
<itai> anybody running amule here?
<chao1> !cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool
<chao1> lol
<chao1> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<icesword> chao1, well, enough,
<Pici> !botabuse | chao1
<ubottu> chao1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<xnv> icesword: Not sure what the apt howto would tell me about the Intel Math Kernel library even if ubottu did know about it
<chao1> what was that about?
<icesword> xnv, it is said you can use a command to solve depend problems
<Soopa> what email client do you all use?  I wonder if Evolution is the best or if there's a different one I should try...
<itai> Soopa, i use thunderbird
<Soopa> Yeah, I like thunderbird too
<xnv> icesword: This is not an Ubuntu package that's having the problem, so I doubt apt would know anything about it.
<chao1> thunderbird is good. you can install themes there
<xnv> Soopa: pine </kidding>
<chao1> :: is confused as to what to do
<chao1> what was up with the bots
<chao1> they muted me
<Soopa> I used to love pine!!
<Soopa> Way back in the day when there was no such thing as a desktop email client
<Soopa> Ah, memories
<chao1> Pici
<Pici> chao1: ?
<chao1> why did you report me?
<CostaRicanQuaker> fosco: i installed it
<glitsj16> chao1: going over the man page for fsck, i do think you should run it from a live cd, now fsck relies on your /etc/fstab to run the checks and that doesn't seem to work
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what? will it work now
<fosco_> yes
<fosco_> Soopa, i use evolution
<Pici> chao1: Report you? I told you to stop playing with the bots in here, you can play with them in #ubuntu-bots or in a private message
<xorand> After installing a lot of kde stuff, I've lost my gdm settings.  How do I get gdm to work again?
<chao1> Pici, it muted me temporarily by what you did
<fosco_> xorand, sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<xorand> fosco_, thanks
<Pici> chao1: Then you sen't it too many invalid commands.
<chao1> glitsj16: I will be back
<glitsj16> chao1: okay, goodluck
<jb_in_nyc> hi gang
<jb_in_nyc> i forgot the pass (and the login?) to a virtual machine install of ubuntu. Is there a way to get that stuff?  or get a password hint?
<ytsestef> hi
<Aranel> is Flash bugged in Firefox 3 ?
<ytsestef> i don't know if this it the place to ask: how can i edit the engine options in an aurora-based theme?
<fosco_> Aranel, flash is always buggy
<phaverkamp> @aranel try flash beta 10 it helps some people
<Aranel> phaverkamp: thanks, im downloading it :)
<bohsain> is there any application like rsync to synchronise data from flash memory to a local folder?
<gsuveg> re
<Aranel> phaverkamp: it says Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape or Opera browser. (i.e /usr/lib/mozilla):
<fosco_> Aranel, for firefox it is /usr/lib/mozilla/
<Aranel> fosco_:  WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<fosco_> type it right
<Aranel> fosco_: /usr/lib/mozilla/
<fosco_> yes
<Aranel> fosco_: but it doesnt work :)
<fosco_> try /usr/lib/firefox
<Hotcakez> helo everyone
<Aranel> fosco_: same warning again.
<glitsj16> Aranel: if you're uncertain, check in firefox about:plugins (setting the about:config key "plugins.expose_full_path" to true will make it easier to track down the path) where other plugins reside on your system ..
<Hotcakez> i need help with connecting to the internet on Ubuntu. i have a wirless 802.11 car and when i typed in the name of my network it just says attempting to coinnect and then stops. it will not connect.
<Hotcakez> help?
<chao1> i am now booted into live cd
<bullgard4> http://developers.sun.com/solaris/articles/gnu.html: "If you have downloaded and built any GNU software from source, you are familiar with the configure script." I have not done this yet. Where can I find this configure script?
<mechdave> sysop1972_, You awake in here?
<Sylphid|work> !wireless | Hotcakez
<ubottu> Hotcakez: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fosco_> bullgard4, sources packages always brings you a ./configure script
<glitsj16> chao1: wb, any luck running the fsck command ?
<Aranel> glitsj16: thanks, trying.
<Hotcakez> t
<Hotcakez> y
<bullgard4> fosco_: What does the . refer to? I think that . is my current directory. How can the source package know my current directory?
<chao1> all that it did is print this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck ,fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<fosco_> . is current dir
<fosco_> you have to enter into sources dir and then execute ./configure
<mechdave> chao1, have you got the partition mounted?
<Asdra> hi / slt
<bullgard4> fosco_: So please tell me how can the source package know my current directory?
<chao1> i am letting GParted run so I can see what partition I need to scan with that
<Paradox``> need shell
<Aranel> glitsj16: it says Dosya adı: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so
<chriswr> i just installed dgen , anyone have any ideas how i use it?
<RainCT> Hi
<Aranel> glitsj16: "Dosya adı" is "File name" in turkish :)
<Paradox``> I'm from türkey
<Paradox``> :Pp
<rrittenhouse> I just installed my latest Kernel upgrades and now my virtual machines with vmware server wont start oddly enough. Has anybody else had this problem?
<Paradox``> kimse var mý
<Paradox``> türk
<RainCT> Is it possible for the inbuild "beep"-speaker do sounds beside beeps?
<glitsj16> Aranel: try to sudo cp libplashplayer.so to that path and see if firefox picks it up after restart .. thx for the translation :)
<chao1> still waiting on GParted . . .
<porkpie> hi guy's ... I am trying to create an rsa key but I get this genrsa
<porkpie> -bash: genrsa: command not found
<chao1> lol
<porkpie> openssl is installed
<Aranel> glitsj16: :) trying now.
<chao1> the last time i did this, the partition in question was black
<porkpie> forget what I said  ....fixed
<porkpie> LAS
<porkpie> :S
<porkpie> :\
<lakshmanan> ﻿ hey... i am a 3rd year CS engineering student. i like linux and its philosophies so much.... i want to join in linux jobs.. what are its oppurtunities in india... how should i go about it
<mechdave> chao1, what does that mean?
<erUSUL> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<chao1> dont know yet. you should be able to see a legend of some kind in one of the menus if you have that program on your install.
<fwaokda> how can I get my font for firefox to look like the one on my windows system?  Anyone know what the default font is?
<mechdave> chao1, what program is that?
<chao1> i am still waiting on it to show my devices. GParted
<mechdave> chao1, Oh righto
<bullgard4> fosco_: Thank you for your response.
<chao1> it means unknown
<chao1> now attempting to mount via terminal
<glitsj16> Aranel: mine are being provided from /usr/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ .. none of the firefox plugins i see in about:plugins come from /usr/lib/mozilla .. seems to be many different location candidates :)
<Lusule1> how do i close down a process that's crashed, from the terminal?
<rrittenhouse> nobody here has had vmware server issues after the latest kernel upgrade?
<Aranel> glitsj16: :) i'll try it too :)
<mechdave> chao1, if your partition is dodgy it most likley dodgy
<chao1> :?
<mechdave> chao1, if your partition is dodgy it most likley won't mount
<chao1> ok
<mechdave> chao1, sorry brain fade :)
<chao1> so what should i do?
<Pici> chao1: You cannot fsck a mounted partition
<zero5liters> server irc.velocityirc.net
<mechdave> chao1, so make sure the partition is not mounted
<mechdave> chao1, ie. sudo umount /dev/whatever
<chao1> ok done
<mechdave> now sudo fsck /dev/whatever
<Aranel> glitsj16: i tried copy it to "/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins" but it still says Flash 9.0
<chao1> ok
<Aranel> glitsj16: but i'm trying 10 :)
<mechdave> maek, you an Aussie?
<maek> mechdave, yep
<Lusule1> a program has crashed in cedega, and caused xwindows to hang - how do i shut it down from the virtual terminal?
<glitsj16> Aranel: yes i got that, tried the /usr/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ dir yet ?
<chao1> now its running e2fsck
<maek> mechdave, from Melb
<mechdave> maek, Cool, I am in Adelaide
<maek> we are on the same network : )
<glitsj16> Aranel: in any case, make sure flash 9 is uninstalled, otherwise it will conflict more than likely ..
<Vartz> could any one help me out here? :)
<chao1> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda6
<chao1> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<mechdave> maek, sure are, I am on the adel2 and you are on mel6
<chao1> that is what it output to the screen
<Aranel> glitsj16: ok i did "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree"
<mechdave> chao1, what did you have on it?
<mechdave> maek, good to see another Aussie in here :)
<Aranel> glitsj16: im trying it now :)
<fantomas> Hi. I have no sound from microphone. Where could be the problem? In alsamixer I enabled all channels
<chao1> i have some personal pictures and a backup of my website digitalvaldosta.com
<chao1> and music of course
<mechdave> chao1, what happened to it?
<Aranel> glitsj16: i dont have a folder named xulrunner-addons :)
<maek> and nice to see another internodian mechdave
<mechdave> maek, :) LOL
<Vartz> any chance any one got a few minutes to help out with some basics?
<thk> hi@ll - is it possible to mount 2 (or more) samba shares together in 1 mountpoint which results in something like raid0? if yes, some hints would be great
<mechdave> Vartz, just ask dude
<chao1> i installed vmware. I started running a vm and it froze (greys out the app window and then nothing moves) then I tried CTRL ALT Backspace and that didnt work so,
<glitsj16> Aranel: okay, that one is out of the way .. do you actually see the full path in about:plugins ?
<Vartz> i need help installing Maya 2008, i tried the guides and how to but i'm a complete noob in linux so i keep getting lost...
<rEvo> hey
<mechdave> chao1, ok what did sudo fdisk -l say
<chao1> I tried CTRL ALT Del. that didnt work. so i felt brave and held the power button
<Selenos> where can i find the localhost zone file for bind9
<Aranel> glitsj16: oh, u said /usr/xulrunner.. it is /usr/lib/xulrunner , i found it :)
<mechdave> chao1, Uh oh!!
<Aranel> glitsj16: im trying it :)
<Lusule1> looking for help with kill process problems before i do something really stupid...
<unavailable> anyone have the problem with Fx3 freezing on tabclose?
<Aranel> glitsj16: ok, it works :)) thanks for your help
<chao1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28017/
<glitsj16> Aranel: nice, hope flash 10 yields you better results :)
<chao1> :-(
<bobertdos> Alright, ﻿Lusule1﻿, let's see what we can do.
<GleepGlop>  Minor annoyance, but new drive mount icons just stack on top of existing icons on Gnome desktop, how can I stop this?
<takamarou> Hi, I'm trying to share a printer through samba to a windows XP computer.  I'm getting an error in the New Printer Dialog that is saying "This print share is not available"  any help please?
<Aranel> glitsj16: yes, in fact i hate nonfree softwares, they're buggy :)
<unavailable> anyone have the problem with Fx3 freezing on tabclose?
<mechdave> chao1, what's with the 2 swaps?
<mechdave> chao1, brb
<silver> hello room
<glitsj16> Aranel: very true in the case of flash, but gnash doesn't seem to cut iot just yet to get a fully open source plugin ;)
<Lusule1> hi nixnoob :)
<unavailable> anyone have the problem with Fx3 freezing on tabclose?
<chao1> I guess it came with the new install of ubuntu. I did manual partitioning but i didnt tell it to make a swap.
<GleepGlop> unavailable: no
<unavailable> it turns black then tells me to forcequit
<GleepGlop> unavailable: for all new tabs?
<Vartz> could any one PM me if they have time to help me install something... please...
<unavailable> think it may be related to clear private data
<godzirra> Can anyone please help me get my Realtek 8199 working in ubuntu?  (I've been told its an 8187 variant, but I don't know for sure and don't know how to check, and the instructions at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27904/ didnt work for me)
<Lusule1> i'm really looking for help killing this program so i can use my xwindows again :(
<unavailable> no only ones where flash was used in (i think)
<The_ManU_212> is that bad?
<The_ManU_212>   7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   085   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       382194986
<takamarou> is anyone here good with samba that can help me?
<bullgard4> What graphics program generates a pattern on my LCD screen such that I can conveniently count the number of pixels of my LCD?
<glitsj16> Lusule1: if you know the programs name you can try "killall <program name>" from terminal
<snmpee_> takamarou there is a #samba
<chao1> gordo how did you do that
<Lusule1> glitsj16 - isn't that a little risky?
<gordo> did what?
<unavailable> gleepglop no only ones where flash was used in (i think)
<takamarou> ok, thx
<GleepGlop> or xkill
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: First of all, is the printer turned on and the driver properly selected? I know that sounds stupid, but I always cover basics first.
<glitsj16> Lusule1: not reaaly, it will only kill the running process, not the actual program
<Pici> bullgard4: count the pixels? Wouldn't it be easier to find the specs of your screen online somewhere?
<Lusule1> glitsj16 okay i'll try that, thanks :)
<GleepGlop> unavailable: ah, yeah I installed flash 10 and that stopped being an issue
<chao1> change what you are known as
<fantomas> Damn, sound configuration is hell
<Pici> chao1: /nick newnick
<takamarou> bobertdos, yes it is.  I can print from this computer fine, but I need to share it.
<digitalvaldosta> thats cool
<CroX> My system just got into "freeze mode" again. Now all that helps, from what I've tried, is to reboot. Could anyone please help me figure the cause of this out while I'm suffering it?
<fantomas> I try following steps from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but I see no card in lspci output
<bullgard4> Pici: The spec is wrong.
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: I know, but when you set it up as a share, did you choose the correct driver for it?
<fantomas> But I do see card in aplay -l output: card 0: default [PnP Audio Device        ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<Selenos> fantomas: did the sound worked before?
<fantomas> Selenos: sound works now :) But very buggy
<glitsj16> chao1_digitalval: your partiton table seems to be pretty messed-up .. any views on what you want to do next ?
<genius> helo, i want to run firefox as another user. but i recieve an error Error: cannot open display: :0.0 -- what does it mean?
<Pici> bullgard4: Well, if your screen isn't outputting at the right resolution, putting the exact number of pixels that fit in that resolution on the screen isnt going to help you
<takamarou> bobertdos, I haven't gotten to the point where I choose the drivers.  I'm still in the screen where I choose the printer, add a username and password, and press verify.  When I press Verify it says "This print share is not available"
<Selenos> fantomas: are you on a laptop?
<Selenos> fantomas: a DELL laptop :)
<godzirra> When is 8.10 going to have a build, and iwll it have support for a realtek 8199?
<chao1_digitalval> Pici: !thanks
<soundf_> im playing WoW just now on my macbook :\
<Pici> godzirra: Alphas for 8.10 are already available, more info in #ubuntu+1
<Paolo88> hello!
<soundf_> its on y desk
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra /join #ubuntu+1   and why not ask realtek when they are going to support linux
<fantomas> Selenos: under buggy I mean - adjusting using mixer works only in alsamixer, but not in Gnome mixer which does something terrible - randomly and independently slides right and left channels). And I have no sound from microphone
<chao1_digitalval> well I would like to just pull what I can from it and then scrap the rest. i guess
<soundf_> im getting confused with the mouse :|
<godzirra> Thanks.
<fantomas> Selenos: no, its obvious M2N-E SLI board
<Paolo88> i have some problem with ie4linux...i can ask here or not?
<godzirra> Jack_Sparrow: realtek has linux drivers for the older cards... just not this one.
<chao1_digitalval> changing my nick so that it is easier to type
<Pici> Paolo88: #winehq would probably be more appropriate
<Jack_Sparrow> Paolo88 ie4l isnt supported here or in winehq
<Pici> or not
<Paolo88> ok tanks
<saiful9858> here...
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra So I would complain to them
<Selenos> fantomas: sounds like a poltergeist. Thought you had an issue i encountered before.
<adac> what is the path in ubuntu to paste an .html file to be coalled over apache over browser?
<godzirra> wols keeps telling me not to use the drivers from realtek.
<godzirra> I don't know why, he wouldn't tell me.
<adac> *called
<jos1> glitsj16: any ideas?
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: What interface are you in? Are you in Printing under System->Administration?
<fantomas> Selenos: I think card configuration is wrong. But I have no idea where it is specified
<leleobhz> someone know if exists a ppa with intrepid kernel backported to hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra wols is generally relaible and knowledgeable
<glitsj16> jos1: yes i can understand the urge to do that, perhaps more knowledgeable people joined in after stating your issues, can't hurt to try and summarize it again neither, in any case, all the best
<Selenos> adac: you need a webserver application like apache installed and the path would be /var/www
<Pici> adac: The default hosted path for apache is /var/www
<bullgard4> Pici: I do not know what you mean with right and wrong. I have done measurements. My measurements show that the data output of xdpyinfo is wrong. Now I am going to imporve the rendering of my Ubuntu computer.
<jos1> thanks
<rafaelscj> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<glitsj16> jos1: that was a no not reaaly sorry :)
<takamarou> bobertdos, correct.  I pressed the New Printer button, and went to Windows Printer via Samba
<adac> Selenos, Pici: ok so i can put everythiong in there..nice. On fedora core 6 the path was /var/www/html/
<Selenos> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<jos1> anyone know how to recover /home from a botched up ext3 filesystem
<jos1> i think Iv
<Selenos> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<Selenos> !bind9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<Selenos> dammit.
<Selenos> !zoness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoness
<Selenos> !zones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zones
<FloodBot1> Selenos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !msg the bot | Selenos
<ubottu> Selenos: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jos1> i think I've seen it done in my class once (two years ago) with dd
<jos1> but don't remember the command
<Jack_Sparrow> Selenos If you are not sure a trigger exists, please pm the bot
<fantomas> How to know which onboard sound card do I have if it is not listed in lspci output?
<einnar> Hi, I have a new xubuntu64 install, and it freezes at the login screen. I've let it sit for an hour, and it didn't change, so I don't believe it's processing anything. If I reboot a few times, it finally lets me log in. Any thoughts?
<genius> How to start gnome application as another user? I get Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<Pici> bullgard4: I meant that if Ubuntu is configured to output at 800x600, and your LCD was designed for 1024x768, the greatest detail that a pattern could display would be 800 by 600 pixels.
<Jack_Sparrow> einnar we generally suggest 32 bit for newer users.  and there are a few tricks you can try..
<levander> genius: You've tried 'gksudo -u'?
<einnar> Jack, I've used 32 bit for a few years.
<levander> einnar: Check /var/log/syslog for an error message.
<einnar> checking.
<godzirra> Can anyone please help me get my Realtek 8199 working in ubuntu?  (I've been told its an 8187 variant, but I don't know for sure and don't know how to check, and the instructions at http://paste.ubuntu.com/27904/ didnt work for me)
<genius> levander: yes, with different options. try to start firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> einnar To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hi Guys: IF anyone here still have problems with RTL8187B on Ubuntu 8.04, check my post on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765671&page=10    ||| Post #97
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: Actually, that option is for going in the other direction.
<einnar> Jack, it's not the live CD, that worked fine. I have it installed.
<linduxed> if ive got a module that i normally load with modprobe but want to have it autoloaded on boot, what do i do?
<fwaokda> I'm wanting to make a recovery stick with my thumb drive I have.  Does anyone have any recommendations of what to put on it or a tutorial on the idea or anything???
<levander> genius: Are you logged in remotely?  Why do you want to start it as a different user?  (I'm not 2nd guessing you.  I need to know that to answer.  There are different ways to do this.)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: That's for sharing a printer on a Windows system to Ubuntu.
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, mate, just check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765671&page=10
<takamarou> bobertdos, oh.  That would explain my problem.  how do I do what I'm trying to do then?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, after 20 hours I could connect via RTL8187B
<Paolo88> anyone can tell me a chat where i can find support for ie4linux?
<jos1> does anyone know how to pull /home from a messed up ext3 system that fsck can't fix?
<shelia_> i have lost some music files don't know where to look for them can any1 help?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: But is the 8199 an 8187 derivative?
<godzirra> so that will work?
<genius> levander: no i want to use two independent firefox sessions on one local computer. Looks like firefox starts ok as root user, but not as newly created user(only console apps)
<bullgard4> Pici: No, I am referring to a much greater degree of precision. xdyinfo output is approximately correct to about 5%. But my letters are blurry, and I am going to correct that.
<levander> jos1: Are you sure it's not a hard disk failure?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, type on the terminal lsusb and paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com the result and show me
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: In order to share a printer in the other direction, you need to enable printer sharing in the Server Setting section. Then you need to go to your Windows client and install appropriate drivers.
<Lunar_Lamp> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<genius> levander: maybe because i never started gnome within another user?
<jos1> yes because I have a working partition on it.
<godzirra> k... sec.
<LaNCeloT_RW> k
<godzirra> let me boot my wifes laptop back into ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> When will Firefox 3.0.1 hit the repositories?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ok mate
<levander> genius: One thing you could possibly try is to have the 2nd session as a separate web browser?  Or, that doesn't fit your needs?  Occasionally I want the same thing, and that's what I do.
<godzirra> She got a new one, and its been a pain in my rear.
<chato> jeje
<takamarou> bobertdos, server settings in the system>Adminstration>Printing thing?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<shelia_> i have lost some of my music folders can any 1 tell me how i can find them?
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: Actually, Samba should take care of drivers, but it might be better to be safe than sorry.
<bobertdos> Yes to that
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, My laptop is almost new as well.. it was really a pain in the ass to get this card working
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra Let us know if that works for your chipset as well...
<godzirra> will do Jack_Sparrow
<jos1> levander: I have a second (working) partition on that disk.
<Jack_Sparrow> shelia_ How were they lost?
<levander> genius: 'firefox --help' shows there are interesting options that are '-P' and '-ProfileManager'.  Maybe you could have two instances of firefox because each is using a separate profile?
<glitsj16> genius: you could make two firefox profiles and run those side by side as the same regular user as well .. might not be what you're after offcourse
<genius> levander: sure it is possible. but it is impossible to share inforamtion between sessions...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, I just wrote a tutorial to some people like me that tried every single way to get it working and in the end was just the Win98 Driver with a line added
<shelia_> don't know stepson restarted computer and it took away 6 music follders
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765671&page=10
<Pici> bullgard4: xdyinfo displays what your video card is currently outputting, not what the optimal resolution of your monitor is
<einnar> it looks like it is failing to initialize my wireless properly, and is hanging the system.
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW I saved the link.. I just want to know if it will do his chipset.  My broadcom all work fine here
<levander> genius: I thought you wanted to not share information?
<genius> glitsj16: maybe profile could help. i've used it once.
<shelia_> he was tryin to listen to some songs couldn't get the sound he says he restarted computer and those files were gone
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW Is there a link to the 98 driver in that post?
<levander> jos1: It's possible the hard drive is starting to go bad.  I'd run a diagnostic from your manufacturer before I learned recovery procedures for ext3 if I were you...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, yes. I uploaded this to my website host
<aaron_> hi, i'm having some trouble with my wireless connection. can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW Thanks
<levander> jos1: Although, if the disk is going bad, maybe the recovery stuff in ext3 would still help?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, to be sure that someone CAN download it... because it was hard to find this driver (believe in me LOL)
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > shelia_
<ubottu> shelia_, please see my private message
<takamarou> bobertdos, so all I do is check the shared thing in the system>administration>Printing thing?  It says it is not published, and to go to the server settings.  where is that?
<jos1> (i have done that as well) well if that is the case I have a maxtor and it returned error code 7
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW I have a dvd with 25000 windows dirvers, I probably have it too
<linduxed> bump
<shelia_> how do i see your private message i am new to this?
<genius> levander: yes i want not to share information between browsers :) one - for work, and onother with proxy- for entertainment. now i have to switch proxy anytime. and after browser crash it opens all windows in one time with or without proxy...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, great! Send me a copy LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW google 25000 windows driver dvd.. it should come up.. if not let me know and I will make it available
<einnar> levander, it appears to be failing to load my wireless card.
<levander> jos1: I think you've got a problem that's more difficult than just someone throwing up an answer in an IRC channel.  I'd start googling for a tutorial.  Or, just forget about the files on that disk.  Run a diagnostic on the disk though before you keep using it.
<shelia_> is it under ubottu jack?
<unavailable> where is the installation path of firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> shelia_ yes
<l3d> I am in ubuntu and was wondering how to get firefox to open a telnet address in telnet
<shelia_> ok ty
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, great.. I´ll check it... :-) Thanks
<sns> nvidia 7150. I can't get it working. tried installing beta drivers
<levander> genius: I have no idea what you are trying to do.
<levander> unavailable: 'which firefox'
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: It's in the left column, just a bolded category.
<levander> unavailable: on the command line, do that
<sns> I can only set resolution to 640x480 or 800x600 and I need 1355x768. Really running out of ideas myself here. anyone?
<F-u-z-z-Y> I am trying to connect my laptop (via bluetooth) to a PAN (personal area network) can anyone help me please?
<levander> l3d: you can look for a telnet addon for firefox on mozilla.org, firefox doesn't come with that by default
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW I just looked, it is in the torrents and all over the place
<genius> levander: thnx
<l3d> yeah it dont like v3
<flabergasted> if i were to dd the files for that partition to an external hdd would I be able to see them then?
<unavailable> WARNING: /usr/bin/firefox is not a directory.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, great!
<LaNCeloT_RW> l3d, http://www.caspur.it/~mambrini/linux/tips.html
<runemaste644> How do i find out my local IP?
<fantomas> What is PCM and PCM Capture Source?
<Jack_Sparrow> runemaste644 ipconf
<Vartz> any one got a few mins to help me out with a few questions?
<levander> unavailable: You were expecting that to be a directory for some reason?
<unavailable> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<levander> Vartz: just ask, try to be as specific as possible
<flabergasted> runemaste644: ping localhost
<runemaste644> ahh, i love a straightforward answer
<levander> unavailable: Installation path for what?
<Pici> runemaste644: ifconfig
<unavailable> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla)
<unavailable> flash10
<Jack_Sparrow> runemaste644 one sec
<Kelvin1> hy
<levander> unavailable: I guess they mean the installation path for addons in firefox?
<runemaste644> thanks
<aaron_> Hello, my wifi card is working, the drivers are installed, but for some reason it can't find my network.
<LaNCeloT_RW> fantomas, to capture audio from PCM
<Vartz> i need some help installing Maya2008
<LaNCeloT_RW> fantomas, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/AudigyMixerControls
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Give me a few, I broke the wired network apparently too..  Doing a quick reinstlal.
<Phipho> hii LL
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, no problem. I think I will be here all day long... It´s a cloudy day in London
<LaNCeloT_RW> :-P
<Phipho> any body know how to install camfrog for ubuntu
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: lol
<levander> unavailable: I just looked on my machine, try /usr/lib/firefox
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: the part I assume you're interested in is the Realtek line?
<flabergasted> or you can type >> ping eth0
<bullgard4> Pici: Well. xdpyinfo makes a statement about the size of my current display screen. Are you aware of that?
<godzirra> bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Jack_Sparrow> runemaste644 ifconfig
<sliverchair> any1 here uses yahoo messenger?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, actually I´m interested making it work ... 'cause it´s the card I have and no money to buy another one :-P
<unavailable> nope
<Pici> bullgard4: The current size, not the optimal size
<godzirra> heh
<flabergasted> silverchair: yes
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: wait... you have yours working now?  and its an 8199?
<fantomas> How to know which sound card do I have? Ubuntu loaded snd-usb-audio driver which is either semiworking or incorrectly configured
<glitsj16> unavailable: by setting the firefox "about:config" key "plugin.expose_full_path" to true you can easily track where your firefox gets its plugins from
<nixnoob> godzirra: your name is funny :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, it´s RTL8187 or 8189 BUT the driver description for Win98 shows a line with 8199 as well, so maybe it will work
<godzirra> hmm
<godzirra> ok
<unavailable> its suggesting /usr/lib/mozilla   but i have /usr/bin/lib/mozilla   and   /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox  as well as /usr/lib/firefox /usr/lib/firefox-3.01 and /usr/lib/firefox-addons
<godzirra> nixnoob: thanks :)
<admin_> cdrecord (and all other front ends fail me), here's cdrecords output, anyone know why this happens? http://fail.pastebin.org/52060
<takamarou> bobertdos, I did that, but now on my windows machine it says that Access Is Denied, Unable to Connect    on the printer status
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, the driver has it line: %RTL8187B.DeviceDesc% = RTL8187B.ndi, USB\VID_0BDA&PID_8189&REV_0200
<einnar> in initial boot of my xubuntu64 system, it gets to the login screen and freezes. Fresh install. Last entries in the log file before it freezes are the network card failing to activate, (stage 1 of 5), and that anacron will run cron.daily in 5 minutes. Mouse and keyboard do not respond.
<Phipho> hi all were i must download a debian camfrog for ubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, so probably it will work... :-)
<nixnoob> if i set a socks5 proxy in firefox and restart firefox the proxy info is gone but firefox actually does use the proxy anyway, is this a bug?  Im actually using the win32 client cuz im at work...
<godzirra> But mines an 8199 :)
<godzirra> we'll see though
<Pici> Phipho: What is camfrog?
<unavailable> glitsj16 and where would i be able to easily track this?
<lemooon> Hi everybody. do anybody know any form to encrypt some files or an entire folder with a great encription security and storage it on a pendrive?
<kaushal> hi all
<kaushal> dmesg u there
<runemaste644> Should I be able to use WinSCP on an ubuntu box by default or do i have to tick a box saying allow incoming ssh connections
<Phipho> camfrog chat video
<flabergasted> does anyone know if I were to dd my messed up ext3 partition to an external hdd would I be able to see the files and retrieve what I need?
<db92> i tried converting an old nrg image from nero to iso using nrg2iso, and when i try to mount it with -t iso9660 it says its the wrong filesystem type, any ideas?
<Phipho> did you know were i must download a debian
<glitsj16> unavailable: after setting that key to true, just open "about:plugins" again
<Pici> Phipho: Are you using Ubuntu or Debian?
<Phipho> ubuntu
<kaushal> how to check the comuter hardware configuration in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> flabergasted no.. dd is a image
<flabergasted> kaushal: lspci
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: Hmm, you might need to reboot your Linux machine so that Samba reboots. I'm going to try to find an article on proper Samba printer sharing.
<sipior> lemooon: have a look at truecrypt, it will do what you want, i believe
<flabergasted> i think
<genii> Phipho: System requirements "Microsoft Windows 2000, 2003, Windows XP or Vista operating system."   This from http://download.camfrog.com/   Although they have a linux server of it, no linux client
<Jack_Sparrow> flabergasted look up hirenscd it may have a tool that will work
<troythetechguy> I just did a clean install of 8.04, and used the command sudo adduser name to create a 2nd user.  However, when In su username, the 2nd user only has the file Examples in her /home/username directory.  Ideas?
<glitsj16> unavailable: above each plugin you should then have a full path so you can judge where the plugins actually come from
<einnar> ﻿in initial boot of my xubuntu64 system, it gets to the login screen and freezes. Fresh install. Last entries in the log file before it freezes are the network card failing to activate, (stage 1 of 5), and that anacron will run cron.daily in 5 minutes. Mouse and keyboard do not respond.
<flabergasted> ok
<Pici> Phipho: You might be able to run it with Wine
<Pici> !appdb | Phipho
<Phipho> thanks all
<ubottu> Phipho: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<kaushal> how to check ram
<Phipho> o yeah your right
<Phipho> thanks pici
<runemaste644> nvm i figured it out
<lemooon> sipior: ok, ill see it
<lemooon> sipior: thanks
<Phipho> ubuntu is very very good os
<Jack_Sparrow> kaushal livecd has memtest
<Phipho> i LOVE LINUX
<gpoper> hi, i've just installed tvtime, scanned for PAL and i found about 75 channels, but how do i set the program up, so i can watch these channels?
<kaushal> <flabergasted> i just put in one more 1 gb ram.. n now i want to check weather it's working or not
<kaushal> <flabergasted> how shud i do that
<mit> type: /server irc.vietchats.com <=== welcome all
<mit> :D
<sipior> troythetechguy: if you try ls -a /home/<foo>, a few files should show up
<JERONYMO> hello people
<Jack_Sparrow> NO ONE DO WHAT MIT SAYS
<gpoper> hi, i've just installed tvtime, scanned for PAL and i found about 75 channels, but how do i set the program up, so i can watch these channels?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, maybe we can try to add a line with the 8199 if the driver didn´t work
<JERONYMO> i want to install connector /j
<troythetechguy> sipior: Here is the output from that command.  .  ..  .bash_history  .bash_logout  .bashrc  Examples  .profile
<godzirra> okay.
<flabergasted> to see memory df -h
<godzirra> Give me a few, still installing. :/
<JERONYMO> how can i do this pls?
<sipior> troythetechguy: that sounds right, those are the base files for a new user.
<bullgard4> Pici: xdpyinfo outputs numbers (sizes) that my personal measurements do not support.
<einnar> ﻿in initial boot of my xubuntu64 system, it gets to the login screen and freezes. Fresh install. Last entries in the log file before it freezes are the network card failing to activate, (stage 1 of 5), and that anacron will run cron.daily in 5 minutes. Mouse and keyboard do not respond.
<kaushal> <flabergasted> how to do that
<glitsj16> kaushal: "free -m" should at least give you an indication the new ram is added
<troythetechguy> sipior: My home directory has pictures, documents, public, etc.
<sipior> troythetechguy: i believe they are to be found in /etc/skel, so you can add more default files there, if you want
<Pici> bullgard4: How are you measuring?
<gpoper> hi, i've just installed tvtime, scanned for PAL and i found about 75 channels, but how do i set the program up, so i can watch these channels?
<sipior> troythetechguy: easy enough to fix, surely
<unavailable> glitsj16 ty
<kaushal> no indication as such
<kaushal> <flabergasted>
<troythetechguy> sipior: Thanks.
<unavailable> realized i had the nonfree from repos still installed
<bullgard4> Pici: I am using al rule.
<bullgard4> Pici: I am using a rule.
<glitsj16> unavailable: np :)
<flabergasted> <kaushal> type it in in the terminal program under Applications > Accessories
<unavailable> how do i get xchat to use the system speaker beep on stalk match?
<kaushal> <flabergasted> i got a external hard drive 500 gb .. when i try to connect it say unable to mount
<kaushal> what shud i do <flabergasted>
<einnar> anyone at all?
<flabergasted> ?)
<db92> i tried converting an old nrg image from nero to iso using nrg2iso, and when i try to mount it with -t iso9660 it says its the wrong filesystem type, any ideas?
<kaushal> <flabergasted> yea i can c now.. my memory size is increased
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: another thing, you do need to manually add the printer in Windows own printer admin section.
<Jack_Sparrow> einnar Is this a regular install or some vm or wubi thing
<unavailable> how do i get xchat to use the system speaker beep on stalk match?
<einnar> regular install. Got the iso off the site last night.
<flabergasted> try mount /dev/hdb
<takamarou> bobertdos, with the add printer wizard?
<kaushal> free -m shows me the my new ram
<kaushal> :))
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Please hold down the repeats
<unavailable> k
<genii> db92: Perhaps you had made an image originally of a udf disk?
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: yes
<kaushal> ok <flabergasted>
<db92> genii, dont remember its been a while :\
<takamarou> bobertdos, yeah, that's how I added it.
<Pici> bullgard4: To count the pixels? I believe it generates the millimeter measurement by calculating the current resolution and the dpi.
<Jack_Sparrow> kaushal does sudo fdisk -l   show the drive
<kaushal> what u mean <flabergasted>
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: In that case, I would go and reboot the Linux machine, just to be safe.
<unavailable> someone say my name please
<genii> db92: Maybe see if -t udf     says anything
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable no
<unavailable> ty
<takamarou> bobertdos, would just restarting samba work?
<unavailable> it works
<_Lucretia_> I'm having trouble sending a file from my phone to my pc via bt, phone says "sending failed" I noticed that this seems common. Should I downgrade to an older version of bluez or is there a newer one than 3.26?
<The_ManU_212> is that bad? http://pastebin.com/m7673a792
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> r u transfering via bluetooth
<_Lucretia_> yeah
<db92> genii, still the same :|
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 Please post description when you paste a link
<bobertdos> ﻿takamarou: same effect, yeah, though I still don't know if that'll solve it or not. To tell you the truth, I have some printers here that I need to try this with myself, haha
<takamarou> hah, ok.
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> did u do the bonding first
<_Lucretia_> yeah
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m7673a792, i wanted to know if my HDD are ok, or what could be worring
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<_Lucretia_> kaushal: it used to work before the upgrade to hardy
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> what did u do after that
<genii> db92: I'd suspect a corrupt image then.
<einnar> ﻿in initial boot of my xubuntu64 system, it gets to the login screen and freezes. Fresh install. Last entries in the log file before it freezes are the network card failing to activate, (stage 1 of 5), and that anacron will run cron.daily in 5 minutes. Mouse and keyboard do not respond.
<_Lucretia_> kaushal: send file from phone to pc, doesn't send
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 Understood, but pasting only a link with no explanation is likely to get ignored.
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> check ur phone settings
<_Lucretia_> kaushal: they're correct
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Maximinus> Anyone had any experience with Firefox 3 on Ubuntu 7.10?
<db92> genii, weird thing is mount never asked me for filesystem type in the past:\
<Maximinus> I just upgraded, and I'm having some display issues, relating to links and form controls
<unavailable> methinks flash 10 works better than the nonfree in the repo's
<bullgard4> Pici: I believe also that "it generates the millimeter measurement by calculating the current resolution and the dpi." But I would like to count the pixels. (Then I can calculate the resolution in pixels per inch.)
<Pici> bullgard4: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable flash 10 is still beta right
<einnar> .....
<unavailable> yep
<unavailable> its not coming from the main site so yah
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> r u able to send files to ur pc frm ur fone
<genii> db92: When it can't auto determine fs type, default behaviour is to ask user for a hint
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Not a good thing for most users to try...
<_Lucretia_> kaushal: no, that's the problem
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, alright there? hehehe
<godzirra> ya
<godzirra> still installing
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow:  noted
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra Whould you hurry it up...  :)
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> but u said ur unable to send files frm phone to pc..
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ok
<sliverchair> flabergasted, ym on wine?
<godzirra> lol
<unavailable> dont work
<godzirra> Dont blame me.
<_Lucretia_> kaushal: yeah, and you just asked if I can send files from phone to pc
<Bubalooshi> Helo everybody
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, I will never blame you... I will blame WindoUs hehehe
<_Lucretia_> <kaushal> <_Lucretia_> r u able to send files to ur pc frm ur fone
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> try sending files frm pc to phone
<Bubalooshi> I have a question and I'm dying for hep X_X
<unavailable> yahoo messanger on wine is garbage   http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=29
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ´cause if you have used linux since you were born you shouldn´t have this kinda problem
<kaushal> <_Lucretia_> try doing the other way
<unavailable> !ask > bubalooshi
<ubottu> bubalooshi, please see my private message
<flabergasted> silverchair: not sure. how ever you can use pidgin.
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: lol
<jamus> i seem to have double kernel (16 & 19) how can i  fix this?
<Bubalooshi> Whenever I boot up Ubuntu, I get a command shell saying (initramfs)
<amenado> jamus not running at same time yes?  only one at a time correct?
<Bubalooshi> I cannot log on
<flabergasted> silverchair: http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<hiptobecubic> My xserver suddenly takes up 100% cpu all of the time
<bobertdos> ﻿jamus: do you mean in the boot menu, like grub?
<Maximinus> Anyone had much experience with Firefox 3 on 7.10?  I upgraded yesterday, and I'm experiencing a couple of display issues, relating to form controls and bold text in links...
<jamus> amenado:  only 1 at atime  but it appears in boot section
<hiptobecubic> causing everything else to lag
<unavailable> flabergasted silverchair  and that version of messanger is even worse
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 That is not a very old drive
<unavailable> flabergasted silverchair  it dont do voice
<ZeroSerenity> Holy hell. This is a huge userlist.
<glitsj16> jamus: it's not uncommon to have several kernels, in fact a good idea to have a working fall-back option ..
<jamus> bobertdos:  yes in grub
<amenado> jamus nothing to worry, its just a menu entry selection, just like saying select colors you like, red, blue, orange..no worries ifyou only pick one
<flabergasted> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<ZeroSerenity> Okay, I have a question. I just threw together ubuntu server. Is there a way to install the GUI component?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Was that what you needed from lsusb though?
<bobertdos> ﻿jamus: glitsj16 just said what I was going to say :D
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: there are two...I#m afraid of this seek error and raw_error its very high
<jamus> amenado:  is there any differences between them ? (like in performence or compatibility)
<amenado> ZeroSerenity-> try sudo  tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<glitsj16> bobertdos: lol, if i read your mind about the winning lottery numbers i'm prepared to split the winnings
<unavailable> flabergasted silverchair   (from link)  Better use Gaim (Pidgin) . Yahoo! Messenger for Linux is ridiculously old and rudimentary.
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, lsusb and paste the results at: http://paste.ubuntu.com and show me
<bLiNd_> Cześć.
<godzirra> Can't paste yet.
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, gotta see what chipset it uses
<godzirra> still installing.
<godzirra> I typed it out a while ago though
<godzirra> for just the realtek line
<godzirra> 10:01 < godzirra> bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<bobertdos> ﻿glitsj16: you crazy! :D
<amenado> jamus-> there might be subtle differences, dont know what they are, you have to visit the dowload site and look for the historical differences
<godzirra> install is almost done though.
<sliverchair> my title bar on my windows is not showing? how do I set it back?
<unavailable> flabergasted silverchair and if youre looking for a yahoo voice, my only solution has been virtualbox > windows > yahoo messenger
<glitsj16> bobertdos: had that comment yesterday from purplestar a few times ;)
<jamus> amenado:  tnx
<unavailable> silverchair terminal > metacity --restart
<ZeroSerenity> amenado: It seems to be moving along. Now to see how it works...
 * _Brun0_ asks: can anyone here program efficiently while sleepy?
<amenado> ZeroSerenity-> thats a big download, so hang tight..have a cup of joe
<unavailable> mmmm cup of joe
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 Ah, I was only looking at the bottom drive info
 * unavailable gets a cup of java
<ZeroSerenity> T3 line should help that.
<Bubalooshi> Whenever I tart up Ubuntu,I get a command shel (initramfs). I cannot log on o do anythng, what should I do?
<sliverchair> unavailable, thirdy@thirdy-desktop:~$ metacity --restart
<sliverchair> metacity: Unknown option --restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Bubalooshi from livecd or has it been installed?
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: it would be great if you could meantion me worring entries of both drives
<Rowellen> hello I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the cd. followed these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades but get a error
<abchirk> Bubalooshi no more errors?
<Bubalooshi> I burnt it onto a CD
<unavailable> silverchair  my bad  metacity --replace
<genii> sliverchair: --replace   not --restart
<Rowellen> and the error is 2008-07-17 16:03:49,222 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'A essential package would have to be removed'
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 the first drive looks to be on its way out, the second looks ok to me
<unavailable> silverchair but if you run compiz, youll have to switch back to that
<jamus> Bubalooshi:  did u install it or run it from cd ?
<Bubalooshi> I downloaded the ISO and burnt it onto a disc.
<unavailable> silverchair best bet is to install compiz-fusion-icon if you run compiz\
<Rowellen> and the package is 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Bubalooshi> Then Installed it through Windows
<ZeroSerenity> Though, I don't feel like Java at the moment.
<abchirk> Bubalooshi from windows?
<Bubalooshi> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Rowellen you need the alternate cd to upgrade versions not a live..
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: ok but health of the first one is passed, what should i do, will the drive be fine for the next months?
<abchirk> hm, why you donÄt start the cd from bios and let then install
<sliverchair> genii, unavailable, how did I accidentaly remove my title bars?
<Rowellen> is the alternate
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 If you do regular backups, you have no worries
<Rowellen> cd
<unavailable> silverchair you didnt, its just a random bug
<Bubalooshi> That's my problem, I do not know how to remove the 30GB partition I made.
<Bubalooshi> And I do not know how to do it through BIOS
<Rowellen> made that mistake before
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, I just google your chipset info and it says it is a RTL8187L not RTL8187B I will get the win98 drivers for this and if you can´t get it working with my tutorial we can change the drivers
<db92> is there some kind of alternative for timidity? timidity screws up when installing here
<sliverchair> unavailable, happens a lot when I'm using NetBeans
<genii> sliverchair: Conceivably you had xkill run and clicked on it
<sliverchair> unavailable, or any java
<abchirk> hm removing a partiotion is very easy... Bubalooshi what is one the partition?
<godzirra> Awesome.
<jamus> Bubalooshi:  try gparted live cd that will do it
<godzirra> okay.  I couldnt find drivers, but I didnt know it was an RTL8187L
<sliverchair> genii, xkill?
<Bubalooshi> I do not get ywhat you are asking
<godzirra> if you get me a link I can download.
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: ok, and what about
<jamus> Bubalooshi:  make  cd of iso and boot with it
<The_ManU_212> #
<The_ManU_212>   7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   085   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       382194986
<The_ManU_212> is this bad?
<abchirk> Bubalooshi start the livecd and theres a partiotion program
<abchirk> -o
<The_ManU_212>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   052   047   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       180002402
<jake> can anyone help me install kiba dock? i am using a 32bit ubuntu and am having trouble installing it
<The_ManU_212> because this both values are high
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, RTL8187L is the driver version which I found that work with your Wireless Card.. instead of RTL8187B
<Bubalooshi> I can remove it from there?
<abchirk> yes.
<godzirra> Gotcha
<Bubalooshi> But my problem is I have an external DVD drive
<genii> sliverchair: This is an issue you are seeing with Compiz?
<godzirra> where can I get those driverS?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bubalooshi You installed usung wubi.. so you need to read the wubi faq.  That is not a normal partition type installation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<abchirk> But think twice when removing partitions ;)
<jake> can anyone help me install kiba dock? i am using a 32bit ubuntu and am having trouble installing it
<abchirk> well if bios can boot from it there should be no problem Bubalooshi
<nixnoob> !repeat | jack
<ubottu> jack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ZeroSerenity> That...is a strange concept...
<nixnoob> !repeat | jake
<ubottu> jake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unavailable> silverchair  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772032 may help
<ZeroSerenity> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jamus> Bubalooshi:  gparted is live linux intended speccificlly for partitioning just make live cd and boot with it
<unavailable> silverchair   #6
<genii> sliverchair: Because Compiz just does that once in a while and then you need to restart whatever the decorator is for it
<Lusule> why do i only seem to have one desktop now?  how do i get more?
<sliverchair> genii, I'm not sure, my it's Compiz or Java
<Bubalooshi> I just don't know how to boot from an external CD drive
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, we can try with those from my tutorial just adding the line of your card, if it doesn´t work we can try with another from realtek website
<abchirk> Bubalooshi normally put in the cd / dvd and set in bios to boot from that drive
<godzirra> k.
<sliverchair> genii, for Java I get a lot of GUI related bugs
<Bubalooshi> I'll try, I'll be back.
<unavailable> silverchair install compiz-fusion-icon using apt, then set it to run at startup, system > preferences > sessions   fusion-icon --no-start
<jamus> Bubalooshi:  what u have build in in ur pc?
<Bubalooshi> But can I remove the 30GB partition I made with it?
<bobertdos> jake: Yeah, I did this once. It isn't exactly the most fun, but this tutorial looks pretty good: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127
<Lusule> i just installed compiz and now my second desktop disappeared - the option to create more than 1 seems to have been disabled
<Bubalooshi> Windows
<sliverchair> genii, anyway thanks, I'll use metacity --replace if it happens again
<abchirk> Bubalooshi set your bios to frist boot from cddrive /dvddrive
<abchirk> Bubalooshi yes you can remove the partition with it
<Bubalooshi> It's external, is that ok?
<Bubalooshi> Ok
<jake> bobertdos: thanks
<unavailable> silverchair then you can just click its tray icon and reload window manager.
<jamus> Bubalooshi:  as in what options (cd floppy usb etc.)
<amenado> !install | Bubalooshi
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, if your card is really 0bda:0158 it should work with native linux drivers from this website: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187B
<ubottu> Bubalooshi: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sliverchair> unavailable, wat does it do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bubalooshi you can use add reomve programs to remove the 30 gig wubi (not a real..partition)
<Bubalooshi> OH
<Bubalooshi> Ok
<unavailable> silverchair basically gives you an easy to access window manager switcher / reloader
<Bubalooshi> I'll be back if I have a problem
<sliverchair> unavailable, ok yea
<Jack_Sparrow> Bubalooshi that was add remove in windows
<thorny_sun> how do i figure out what groups i belong to?
<bobertdos> jake: I wasn't exactly using a tutorial when I did it, so you'll probably have an easier time :D
<thorny_sun> or can i only belong to one?
<Bubalooshi> I'll be back if something goes wrong, thanks for the help :)
<amenado> thorny_sun-> on cli  type  group
<glitsj16> Lusule: in compizconfig-settings-manager, can't you set 'horizontal virtual size' to anything higher than 1 ?
<abchirk> np
<sliverchair> unavailable, and btw, my nick is sliver not silver :D
<unavailable> rofl
<jamus> Bubalooshi:  ur welcome
<amenado> thorny_sun-> on cli   rather type  groups
<LaNCeloT_RW> he was welcome
<LaNCeloT_RW> LOL
<unavailable> sliverchair so you dont like silverchair?
<jake> bobertdos: while i was running the first line of code, the "sudo aptitude remove automake1.4"  it cam up with an error saying dpkg was interrupted, then what do i do?
<onisciente> i'm 48h trying to config my graphic card. Does anyone knows why the changes i applied in xorg worked in the root mode but not in the other users? The default continued to be 600x400! Please, help me, i'm tired.
<dfgas>  /join #kde
<dfgas> opps
<Owner> gus anyone wonna help with an ubuntu istall with no cd rom support
<amenado> onisciente-> xorg.conf is owned by root and not by regular users
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: okay...  got everything setup...  on your tutorial it says to add this line:
<thorny_sun> amenado: thanks!! how do i add myself to a new group?
<amenado> onisciente-> its a systems owned file
<unavailable> owner no cdrom at all?
<godzirra> %RTL8187B.DeviceDesc% = RTL8187B.ndi, USB\VID_0BDA&PID_8197&REV_0200
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner Get yourself a ubs stick and go to pendrivelinux.com
<godzirra> Should I change RTL8187B to RTL8187L?
<_Lucretia_> are there any newer bluez packages than 3.26-0ubuntu6?
<godzirra> or what?
<onisciente> amenado: how do i change this? how do i make xorg define the settings for all users?
<Owner> yu
<Owner> yup
<unavailable> dang
<amenado> thorny_sun-> man groupadd
<unavailable> owner got a flash drive?
<Owner> no
<onisciente> amenado: i believed that it was automatic
<amenado> thorny_sun-> maybe  man useradd
<Owner> lookit at net boot or floppy
<sliverchair> unavailable, thanks for the help, silverchair is an australian grunge band, they got their name from sliver(Nirvana song) and berlin chair(You am I song)
<bobertdos> jake: Those first few steps are just installing build packages that you need, so for that, I'd recommend either using apt-get in the terminal or Synaptic.
<unavailable> aah
<amenado> onisciente-> yes thats what it meant by system file, applies for all users of the system
<thorny_sun> amenado: or i mean how do i add myself to an existing group that i'm not already a part of?
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner You will save yourself headaches by borrowing or buying a usb stick
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, first thing... how do you know ur chipset is 8199 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Owner
<ubottu> Owner, please see my private message
<jake> bobertdos: but how do i know which one to get? do i get the one i was trying to remove?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, lsusb and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<glitsj16> _Lucreatia_: there's 3.36 at www.bluez.com, but yesterday a few people reported those sources throwing compile errors they were unable to solve ..
<amenado> thorny_sun-> your admin or root user has to add the unpriviledge user to such group. not the user itself
<thorny_sun> i can use suod for that right?
<onisciente> amenado: so, what the hell is going on? The config as changed.
<thorny_sun> sudo
<amenado> thorny_sun-> yes
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, we must verify the chipset first :-)
<Owner> ok
<glitsj16> _Lucretia_: www.bluez.org .. typo sorry
<thorny_sun> but what command to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> onisciente Watch the language please
<amenado> onisciente-> the hell is operator error
<godzirra> Ah.  Right.  Sec.
<Rowellen> what do I need to backup to keep kubuntu-desktop settings?
<Owner> i was hoping we could try the netbot
<unavailable> thorny_sun  system > administration > users and groups
<thorny_sun> amenado: commands you gave me seem to just add users or add groups
<onisciente> Jack_Sparrow: sorry.
<Owner> netboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner then read the info from ubottu
<amenado> thorny_sun-> read the man page i gave you,  man usermod
<maek> hey all ... is it a good idea to re-install the NVIDIA drivers on ubuntu when you are changing from a 6600GT to a 8800GS ?? because I just swapped the card and now Compiz runs a bit slow
<Phipho>  hi pici
<bobertdos> jake: No, that tutorial asks you to remove 1.4 because there's a newer version of that package you're going to install.
<Phipho>  i'm phipho from indonesia
<Phipho>  did you know how to make my speed connection good
<Phipho>  now my connection just 10 kbps
<Phipho>  how to make it full. thats real is 256 kbp
<_Lucretia_> glitsj16: I mean, prebuilt for ubu
<FloodBot1> Phipho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onisciente> amenado: any ideia? can i paste my xorg.conf?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28029/
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Phipho
<ubottu> Phipho, please see my private message
<Owner> yeah thats the issue its kinda foggy to me
<Owner> live ppl help better
<Phipho> yup
<jake> bobertdos: ok, so if i have the dpkg was interrupted erroe, i just skip the removing step?
<bobertdos> jake: If you want, you can PM me so we don't have to deal with the IRC traffic.
<amenado> onisciente-> may i suggest reading some tutorials on google to set resolution ?  google for  ubuntu+xorg.conf resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner dont expect hand holding on a net install..  please read that info
<Lusule> glitsj16 yes you can but that wasn't allowing me to switch desktops - i figured it out though, i didn't have 'rotate cube' clicked
<glitsj16> _Lucretia_: not that i know of .. intrepid has a higher version i believe, but never a good idea to mix those with 8.04
<onisciente> amenado: i did it. i'll look for more stuff, i don't know whatelse to do... thanls
<Owner> ok then hld  sec
<Owner> got th link?
<glitsj16> Lusule: k, complex enough with those zillion compiz setitngs to forget one indeed
<raffy> ciao a tutti
<Jack_Sparrow> bobertdos instead of pm  please use #ubuntu-classroom.. it is quiet and monitored
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: are this values worring? seek rate and raw error of sda?
<nixnoob> anyone here ever see Live Free of Die Hard?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 drive 1 is going to fail fairly soon
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob Please stop
<sling-shot> Hi guys. First time here. Using 8.04 and have installed mythtv package. After running the configuration and selecting Watch tv, nothing happens. Is there any guide I can refer to?
<jamus> Owner:  once u break stuff then u learn  (like a kid with a sledge hammer) ;-D
<Jack_Sparrow> sling-shot #ubuntu-mythtv
<unavailable> lusule you know you can get different backgrounds for each cube face, alls you have to do is give up your icons  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4993
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, man.. i just checked on google and seems that it will work with my tutorial... just follow it and test exactly like it is written... if doesn´t we can try to add a different line
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow: why?  just curious if you noticed all the computers were UNIX-like ?
<bobertdos> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: Oh, what a brilliant idea for a channel! How come no one ever publicizes these channels better?? :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > nixnoob
<ubottu> nixnoob, please see my private message
<godzirra> Awesome.
<Phipho> ubottu did you know how to make my speed connection is good
<ubottu> Phipho: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow: I was wondering what kind of specs you would need to support so many displays and X servers...
<The_ManU_212> Jac_Sthx
<sling-shot> Thanks a lot Jack_Sparrow and ubottu :-)
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, cos checked and all the Built-in USB wi-fi cards with realtek chipset uses the driver from Win98 via ndiswrapper
<godzirra> awesome.
<godzirra> trying it now then.
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow: its not exactly off-topic
<sling-shot> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> bobertdos We have several..  We try to avoid users going to pm unless we know the people...  for thies safety
<unavailable> nixnoob talking about die hard 4?  that is kinda off-topic
<jamus> nixnoob:  they were linux   unuUbuntu Pastebiix to be more accurate
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob Die Hard is not a ubuntu support related question
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow: please dont do that again, I don't like the bot messages I find them to be insulting.
<abchirk> :P
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, man man!! wait
<Phipho> pici did you know how to make my speed connection good
<LaNCeloT_RW> WAIT!!!
<jamus> nixnoob:  sorry --they were unix systems
<LaNCeloT_RW> LOL
<godzirra> lol okays?
<nixnoob_> why on earth would  you kick me
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, kjust checked another website and it says: These instructions will NOT work for the 8187L chipset, which will only stagger along on the native r8187 driver in Hardy.
<Pici> Phipho: I'm busy right now, try asking the channel.
<godzirra> lmao
<godzirra> ok
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, so ... modprobe r8187
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob_ You are offtopic   you were asked to stop, yet you continue
<godzirra> I tried that I thought.
<godzirra> trying again.
<LordDicranius> how do I rename a file at the command line if the new filename includes special characters? (ie ":" and ",")
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, modprobe -i r8187
<Jack_Sparrow> godzirra hold off using the enter key quite so much thanks
<Phipo> any body know how to make my speed connection good
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I understand, thank you.
<jamus> nixnoob:  stray walking is cause of arrest in many countrys lol ( pls stay on topic )
<thorny_sun> amenado: i did 'sudo usermod -G newgroup user', but then when i do 'groups' for the user it's not added on there
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, godzirra LOL .... Enter.. enter.. enter...
<thorny_sun> do i need to logout/in again
<pusi101> hello world
<gordo> Phipo read the lartc.org howto
<rraj-be> hi every one :) is there any way to retrive files from physically cracked [JUST SMALL CRACK] cd  :)
<bjwebb> is there a way to reset the nm-applet settings
<nixnoob_> jamus: i wasnt aware this was nazi germany :)
<gordo> about traffic shaping
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: I just did that.   I still don't see a wireless card when I click on the network applet.
<pusi101> can anyone help me?
<unavailable> nixnoob_   well we got adolf bush as prez so why not?  [off-topic]
<grindhold> someone has some torrents for hardy 64 and 32 bit?
<pusi101> how can I set up a firewall under ubuntu
<pusi101> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > pusi101
<ubottu> pusi101, please see my private message
<grindhold> ufw config, pusi101
<abchirk> !firewall > abchirk
<ubottu> abchirk, please see my private message
<Phipo> thanks gordo
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ok mate.. so, in this case.. follow my tutorial and try it... 2 days ago I followed 999999 tutorials to get it working.. so keep trying...
<godzirra> okay.  Trying it now.
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, try with my tutorial first... and ckeck if it works
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ;-)
<jamus> nixnoob:  u can use #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat  look it up ( here is only support related things)
<godzirra> without any changes?
<unavailable> grindhold  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ look wayyy down
<Pici> jamus: hes not here anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> jamus it has been handled
<grindhold> thx unavailable
<Owner> anyone wonna help  try the netboot install of ubuntu?
<Vartz> hey guys i got a question
<Vartz> any idea why i get accses denied on all my files on my CDROM drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner After reading the tutorial, where are you stuck or what dont you understand.  Ask a well formed question on one line and be patient
<unavailable> owner  NOTE: This method is broken under Hardy    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Matenda> Hej i am trying to compile "kover" but i just get the message "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths"
<jamus> dont ban him hes a noob and didnt know ( everyone deserves a chance ) lil kick in the buut should do
<Owner> setting up the tftp
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: should i try it without deviating from your tutorial first?
<AJC_Z0> a DVD has a 24 bit PCM stereo track to which I'd like to listen, preferably with Xine, but when I play it I get the sound and a nasty loud hiss in the right channel. At what point in the chain from my sound card to my xine config do I need to check and/or set something to hear it properly? [Details on card, alsa, xine config, etc. on request]
<Jack_Sparrow> jamus He got a polite kick ..  then came back calling us well... He wasnt polite
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, deviating? (damn vocabulary) LOL
<godzirra> Do I do exactly what you have written?
<godzirra> or change the RTL8187B line?
<unavailable> kinda sounds like that guy with the pizzas and soda ($ 500?)
<LaNCeloT_RW> just do exactly
<LaNCeloT_RW> probably it will work, IF NOT we can change another line
<godzirra> k
<unavailable> lancelot_rw deviating : straying from a certian parameter
<unavailable> wheres the room i can ask a bot "whats the best" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LaNCeloT_RW> unavailable, I´m from Brazil.. living in London.. sometimes my vocabulary fails :P
<abchirk> FAIL!
<abchirk> better then mine :(
<abchirk> than :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> fails!
<abchirk> ;)
<bonez44> is there a hardware compatibility list anywhere, that I can check my system against, to make sure ubuntu will work with my motherboard and video hardware?
<unavailable> bestbot doesnt know what the best laptop for ubuntu is
<dmseg> hello, is 1gb ram enouf to run 3 thin clients ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> abchirk, than not then :-P
<ZeroSerenity> [10:35:35] Zero: I have no idea. Most of the time it's "Put in a command, wait an hour"
<ZeroSerenity> [10:36:02] Kevin Smith: wow, I have no clue with UNIX at all
<ZeroSerenity> [10:36:14] Zero: Linux isn't UNIX.
<abchirk> blahbla :P
<colton> i needz a linux gawd
<LaNCeloT_RW> if you have a better english than mine then you can talk better
<Owner> grup install how do i do that
<LaNCeloT_RW> abchirk, just joking mate
<LaNCeloT_RW> :-)
<Kohnrad1982> im haiving problems getting my 2nd hard drive to mount on bootup.  i have my fstab entry as "/dev/sdb	/media/disk	ext3	defaults	0	0"
<abchirk> ya I know.. :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> oooooo I want to go back HOME!!!
<LaNCeloT_RW> hahahaha
<colton> oh yeah
<LaNCeloT_RW> sorry...
<cedx> bonez: a live cd should be enough to test everything
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: It says "net8187b: driver installed" but no hardware present.
<bazhang> !hcl | bonez44
<ubottu> bonez44: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pici> !offtopic | LaNCeloT_RW abchirk
<ubottu> LaNCeloT_RW abchirk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bonez44> cedx: I am d/ling the .iso now, to burn it..
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ok .. so.. just  a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<thorny_sun> help!  i accidentally removed myself from all the groups i was a part of-- how do i undo it?
<colton> libgs8 parse error, can anyone help me
<Yasuo> hi there; i have an half-complete WUBI-Installation (latest debian) but the system(laptop)  does not start because of ata-errors (module problems) - how to i tell the installer to skip modules so it can continue the installation? Booting live-ubuntu, knoppix etc. wont work either (ata-error repeating)
<Yasuo> s/debian/ubuntu/
<Yasuo> not debian ^^
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, add this line : %RTL8187B.DeviceDesc% = RTL8187B.ndi, USB\VID_0BDA&PID_8199&REV_0200
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: k.
<colton> you could edit your ini and // (note) out those lines??
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, you told me your chipset is a 8199 right?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, in the end of the line you can see the 8199 before &REV0200
<LaNCeloT_RW> %RTL8187B.DeviceDesc% = RTL8187B.ndi, USB\VID_0BDA&PID_8199&REV_0200
<Jack_Sparrow> Yasuo I wont use or suggest people install with wubi...  Please read their faq and understand the differences...
<Lusule> where can i get help on using the emerald window system?
<godzirra> Right.
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: still just says driver installed.
<Owner> you here is the problem there are link and links then more links i get confused after the thid link please tell me what do i need to do the ne-tinstall
<colton> i need help with a libgs8 parse error, should i find someone directly to help me? or should i just dig in here
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, oh my god =/
<Kohnrad1982> im haiving problems getting my 2nd hard drive to mount on bootup.  i have my fstab entry as "/dev/sdb	/media/disk	ext3	defaults	0	0"
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: And I assume its an 8199...  the lspci line says this:  08:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor co., Ltd. Unknown Device 8199 (rev 22)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yasuo If your laptop has raid...  or if it is experiencing ata drive access issues.. you wont get far that way
<Yasuo> jack-desktop, as mentioned, there are problems with some modules and my laptop - i cannot boot the ubuntu-cd so i choosed the  detour about WIBU
<snmpee_> Lusule: emerald is now maintained by Compiz, since the Beryl fork has closed.
<snmpee_> Lusule: #compiz
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, man.. you gotta check if it´s Internal USB or PCI...
<bazhang> Owner, you might be better off using ubuntuforums then; here involves reading links and asking informed questions
<Yasuo> jack-desktop, the laptop has 2x 250GB but not used as raid
<colton> I was trying to upgrade from 7.10, seemed to work fine, rebooted, researched for more upgrades, and came across this error
<Jack_Sparrow> Yasuo To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<colton> Preconfiguring packages ...
<colton> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 14835 package `libgs8':
<colton>  `Depends' field, invalid package name `li`paper1': character ``' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<colton> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot1> colton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: how do I tell?  I assumed it was pci since lspci shows network controller and ethernet controller?
<Yasuo> jack-desktop, its an ata-problem not vga
<ikkon> Is there a program I can use to link a few networked ubuntu computers together to make my own "supercomputer"?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ethernet controller is from your wired network card
<Yasuo> Jack_Sparrow, ^^
<godzirra> Although lsusb shows an entry for realtek too.
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Right, but what about Network controller?
<Lusule> snmpee - thanks
<Yasuo> Jack_Sparrow, its an ata-problem not vga
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, just a moment.. I´m thinking what to do now..
<Jack_Sparrow> Yasuo To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> Yasuo that first one is not vga..
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, what is the model of the laptop ?
<godzirra> Gateway TL-1631
<LaNCeloT_RW> ok. seems to be realtek.. as i read a lot about this gateway laptops yesterday
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, just a moment
<vices> how do i open a .run file ?
<ikkon> Is there a program I can use to link a few networked ubuntu computers together to make my own "supercomputer"?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Although, this guy says his ethernet works on an MSI wind, and he has the unknown device 8199 thing I have too: http://forums.msiwind.net/post18525.html
<melter> does anyone know why putting "client dhcpcd" in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't switch from dhcp3-client to dhcpcd?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, on windows device manager which is the model showed?
<LaNCeloT_RW> 8199 ?
<amenado> melter thats not where it belongs
<colton> can i get any help here?
<LaNCeloT_RW> 8187L ? 8187B ?
<Yasuo> Jack_Sparrow, btw. what is the "--" for?
<melter> amenado: so the man page is wrong?
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, just post your question if anybody knows how to help they will
<amenado> melter which man page?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: one sec, let me reboot.
<godzirra> good question
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, believe or not.. drivers are a PITA
<melter> amenado: interfaces(5)
<godzirra> Oh, I believe it.
<amenado> melter-> where does it say that? to use client dhcpcd?
<troythetechguy> I'm pretty sure under 7.10 I could adjust the specifics of my nvidia card via a GUI, but I don't see that option under 8.04, was it removed?
<IdleOne> colton,  I am guessing that `li`paper1' should be `libpaper1
<vices> how do i run a .run file ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ´cause once we know the driver version in windows we can try to add a line to the driver file to recognize it... ;-) That was what I needed to do to get my card working
<troythetechguy> vices: try entering ./filename
<colton> dpkg: parse error, in file /var/lib/dpkg/available near line <> 'libgs8' -----invalid package name 'li'paperl: character ``' not allowed /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<melter> amenado: section "INET ADDRESS FAMILY", subsection "The dhcp Method"
<genii> vices: Usuallby making it executable then using bash or sh filename.run
<amenado> melter and what is the exact verbage? did it say to put it in interfaces file?
<colton> i updated, searched for more updates, it gave me this error
<colton> also on all gui applications, the min,max and close icons are missing
<Pici> colton: What version of Ubuntu is this?
<genii> vices: Sometimes just ./filename.run
<colton> 7.10
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: RTL8187S
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, Try with a sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, and then you try to do whatever you wree trying
<melter> amenado: this is the man page for the interfaces file format, so isn't that the point?
<vices> genii: sh ./file opens it up, but it's supposed to be an install file.. am I supposed to extract it and run the .bin somehow?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, 8187S ?? My god... let me search this on google
<godzirra> lol
<colton> i updated, after reboot, i search for more updates
<amenado> melter well you have to read it carefully, and cite what you claim..i could not find anything that specifies to put in interfaces file..read the blurb again please
<colton> came back with that error
<colton> ok
<melter> amenado: it says "This method may be used to obtain an address via DHCP with any  of  the tools:  dhclient, pump, udhcpc, dhcpcd."
<colton> lancelot, completed without any error
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, worked now?
<amenado> melter right it says use those tools, but does it say to put it inside interface file?
<colton> checking..
<bonez44> is ubuntu the one that wiggles, looks all fluid..when moving windows...a la vista, sort of?
<Jack_Sparrow> bonez44 yes
<amenado> melter and also it states some of these clients use their own configuration files
<Pici> bonez44: Thats compiz, and its available on many distributions
<genii> vices: Likely it needs some additional options. For instance the ati installer needs running like         bash/sh ati-whatever.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<colton> lancelot, it appears to be working, thanks a lot
<melter> amenado: right, but ifup uses /sbin/dhclient3, /sbin/dhclient, /sbin/pump, /sbin/udhcpc, and /sbin/dhcpcd in that order
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, welcome ;-)
<melter> amenado: each has it's own configuration, but i need to tell ifup which to use in the first place
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, google sometimes helps as well LOL
<Vartz> has any one here installed Maya 2008 on ubuntu?
<colton> well i tried looking around
<amenado> melter yes they will use those, then look into  dhclient.conf to set those settings
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, when you have this kinda problem, just paste on google part of the error ;-)
<colton> thought it was a more specific problem with libgs8
<jackboolah> Hi.... I installed the packages for kde, but now kde overwrote my gnome login screen, how do I restore it?
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, try www.google.com/linux as well
<colton> I R NOOB
<colton> "/
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, no problems..:-) everyone is.. I'm as well..
<unavailable> anyone know how to make it not pause for like 30 - 90 sec at boot while starting network connection(s) when vbox0 and br0 are configured?
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, I can help you.. but I´m just giving you some tips... like lots of guys here already told me ;-)
<colton> ya
<evan__> who can help me i try to isntall mohaa on a 64bit system but i get the error that libgmodule-1.2.so.0 is missing , who can help me?
<melter> amenado: dhclient.conf is the config file for dhcp3-client, not ifup
<Alphawaves> hello dormeur
<colton> the weird thing is that it messed with my bui
<colton> gui
<melter> amenado: like you said, each package has its own config files
<colton> when i was just trying to upgrade
<colton> beats microsoft any day of the week tho
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, man.. I´m trying to find information about ur card
<unavailable> !enter > colton
<ubottu> colton, please see my private message
<amenado> melter as you have experienced, putting in interfaces file dont work eh?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, on the realtek website I couldn´t find a driver for that
<godzirra> lol
<melter> amenado: no, but i thought i maybe was doing it wrong
<colton> dont use enter as punctuation?
<joshua__> hi
<godzirra> Figures.  thats been my issue.
<joshua__> i'm looking for help getting wireless to work
<Vartz> any one here uses MAYA 2008 and ubuntu?
<amenado> melter you were doing it wrong, i suggest you dont put that inside interfaces file
<sidelil> Hello everybody. I cant
<melter> amenado: i tried putting it on the same line, and i got an error message, which is kind of what i expected
<colton> ok, unavailable, I will try to use proper english henceforth.
<unavailable> colton basically dont "type type enter type type enter type type enter"..
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, don´t press enter everytime you type a word... like yes. (enter) .. thanks (enter) .. can (enter) you (enter)
<melter> amenado: so where does it go?
<chriswr> what would be the reinstall command for firefox???
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, got it? hehehe
<colton> Yesm, sir Lancelot.
<mortal1> we had a box that crashed here at work.  A parition won't mount without the fs type.  Problem is, I dunno the fs type
<sidelil> Hello everybody. I can't share a folder on a NTFS partition because I can't change the permission for "other". Do you know how can i fix that?
<mortal1> is there any way to figure out the file system of a given partition without it being mounted?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, man... it´s quite hard to find info about this card..
<aliosha> I'm running dual-boot but I'm about to remove my windows partition and resize my linux partition. Do I need a boot tag on my linux partition? Do I need GRUB on my linux partition?
<amenado> melter it does not go inside intefaces file..now the client you can tell it to use dhclient or another dhcpclient, but off hand i dont recall how to make the other selection only dhclient
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, do you have the cds with windows drivers for your laptop devices?
<Yasuo> Jack_Sparrow, i tried the "all_generic_ide" thing and removed "splash qiuet" but it does still not work. Any ideas? Theres a howto on http://astuces.absolacom.com/?p=3 but its french
<glitsj16> mortal1: "sudo blkid" should have that info
<colton> ali, i would recommend starting with a fresh drive if possible, if not, remove all extras (music etc) and allow linux to do your partitions
<sysop1972_> enii : Hey there
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, man, can u PLEASE check in your dvd if you have drivers for: ¨RTL8187S¨  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yasuo Im rather busy atm..
<melter> amenado: i think is has to go there :), why else would it be documented in the interfaces(5) man page?
<sysop1972_> Genii : Hey there
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Nope.
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW What is the name of the driver?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: they dont come with cd's anymore. :p
<aliosha> colton: I already have all of my files, settings, everything on there though!
<colton> i dual booted for some time, once i tried to remove windows, it trashed my partition table
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, it´s for a wireless card recognized on Windows as Realtek RTL8187S
<Bodsda> Yasuo, you need it translated?
<aliosha> colton: ouch
<genii> sysop1972_: Hi.
<amenado> melter if you continue on, go ahead, and see how far you are going to get
<jdawiz> ubuntu used to have a gui to see all my hardware..  anyone know what that was and where it was hidden
<sysop1972_> genii : how are you doing today?
<unavailable> chriswr  you may be better off using synaptic
<colton> if you have the capability to burn music to disk (may not be a bad idea to have backups anyways) might save you some troubles down the road
<unavailable> anyone know how to make it not pause for like 30 - 90 sec at boot while starting network connection(s) when vbox0 and br0 are configured?
<chriswr> unavailable: ok
<melter> amenado: i'll keep googling, and maybe i'll find something
<melter> amenado: thanks
<Yasuo> Bodsda, that would be great, because i dont really understand the google translation of http://astuces.absolacom.com/?p=3
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, can you check something?  lsmod | grep ndis and show the results :-)
<amenado> melter no problem, you will be back here soon asking same :P
<genii> sysop1972_: Tired since up late here last night. But luckily work is not putting a lot of demands on me today and I can sort of hide out inmy office mostly.
<melter> amenado: i've been asking about this off and on for about a month
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, if you find ndiswrapper loaded try to: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<genii> sysop1972_: How goes the samba?
<sysop1972_> Genii : What do you do?
<colton> jdawiz preferences, hardware information
<legend2440> jdawiz:  its called   gnome-device-manager. you may need to install it
<jdawiz> ty
<Bodsda> Yasuo, i cant translate it but babelfish is better then google -- go here -- http://babelfish.yahoo.com/ -- and put the french sites url in the url box and translate it
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, should be something like this on the lsmod | grep ndis output >>> usbcore               146028  4 ndiswrapper,
<genii> sysop1972_: I have 4 jobs, 3 at same physical location but different employers. Mostly however I'd have to say I'm an elevator operator and building super
<sysop1972_> Genii : I worked on it for about an hor after you left and had no luck,  Would you be able to look at my smb.conf file to see if there is something else set wrong?
<godzirra> one sec
<genii> sysop1972_: Sure, use the pastebin and I'll take a peek
<godzirra> booting back into linux.
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ´cause i think ur card is not USB Internal it´s PCI >> Realtek RTL8187S Wireless LAN PCIE Network Adapter
<stpere> Hi, the update manager "tray icon" is telling me I have 1 update, and when I click to open it, the update manager tells me I actually have 57 updates.. somebody know what is causing that error? (Hardy)
<godzirra> I think its pci too :)
<godzirra> I said that.  lol
<aliosha> what happens if I muck up my partition table?
<colton> open it up, search the serial number
<colton> ali, you could make the drive unusable
<colton> ali if you want to try it, use linux to mount your windows partition, move all the stuff you want to keep to your /home/ folder, then delete your windows partion, then tell linux to resize its partition
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, T-1631 Notebook Specifications: System Devices --->>> Name: Realtek RTL8187S Wireless LAN PCIE Network Adapter
<colton> so you can still use your whole drive
<godzirra> Wish I could have found that a while ago lol
<godzirra> So odes that mean your method won't work?
<sysop1972_> genii : http://pastebin.com/d25a2c993
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, probably not... but it doesnt mean that we cannot get it working LOL
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, one thing now is to find out which is the driver to use with ur card on linux...
<sysop1972_> genii : lets target the sales folder
<godzirra> Yeah, I've had no luck finding the 8187s drivers.
<godzirra> for windows.
<godzirra> or linux for that matter.
<sidelil> Hello everybody. I can't share a folder on a NTFS partition because I can't change the permission for "other". Do you know how can i fix that?
<mytruehero> I'm trying to set up VNC server on a machine which I only have SSH access to.  I have the server installed, and followed a tutorial that had me edit a few configuration files, but I get an error when I try to connect. ps aux shows that the server isn't running, and when I type "vncserver", it gives some promising looking output but still doesn't show up in ps aux and still doesn't allow me to connect.
<VLegacy> hey all -I have a networking question (route, specifically) if anyone can help me out
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, lspci
<colton> mytruehero, is this vnc connection on your lan or wan
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, to see what chipset it shows
<shwan> can someone take a look at this nice desktop and maybe tel me what those apps name is , the dock and the other computer state info .. http://bp1.blogger.com/_JGCUC3b0VFQ/SBJSVVKkLmI/AAAAAAAAA4M/iagd5nw-xB0/s1600-h/skrmbildpe4.png
<oslo> salu
<mytruehero> colton: no. it's a remote VPS
<Pici> shwan: Probably awn and conky
<colton> router configured?
<oslo> hello im french
<genii> sysop1972_: Back, reading paste. Work is requiring me here on and off so please expect some delay on response time :) Also tired, as mentioned earlier....
<stpere> salut oslo
<chriswr> whats nmap for?
<stpere> #ubuntu-fr?
<sysop1972_> genii : np dude
<Yasuo> can i tell grub to load or avoid special modules?
<mytruehero> colton: yes. the server has its own IP
<oslo> salut ah sa fait plaisir de voir un francais^^
<jbroome> mytruehero: chances are your VPS doesn't have X on it, so vnc is failing
<Lusule> if i've set up seperate xwindows in my nvidia settings, can i drag windows from one to the other, or are they completely different?
<jbroome> mytruehero: failing, or useless.
<Mizzrim> i got simple question how can i change  this http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/8028/cuxorre3.png  in to this http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/313/linux4az2.jpg ???
<oslo> commen vas? tt le monde
<mytruehero> jbroome: heh, ok. how can I check?
<sysop1972_> bonjour oslo!
<oslo> salut^^
<bazhang> !fr
<Owner__> im having trouble burning gpxe-0.9.3-tulip.dsk with rarwrite to a floppy any help
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<shwan> Pici: thanks I will check them
<colton> well, if you are sure that your vnc server can accept your incoming packets/etc if it says the server isnt running then chances are its not running
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ´cause once you get the lspci and the chipset when can search for a driver for that
<oslo> je c mm pa vremen commen sa mache le truc
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: 08:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknwn device 8199 (rev 22)
<bazhang> oslo, /j #ubuntu-fr
<mytruehero> colton: right, but why not?
<Owner__> rarwrite exits on the return key
<jbroome> mytruehero: ssh -X yourvps.com  and try tunning xclock
<Jabop> in cron, is there a way to execute a bash script without prepending sh?
<colton> let me look a little here
<oslo> kelkin parle francais?
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> oslo, quelqu'un not kelkin
<bazhang> oslo, ^^
<oslo> oki dsl
<IdleOne> no problem oslo
<mytruehero> jbroome: I've never used ssh -X before, but it seemed to work. It loaded X11 locally on my Mac, then used it to open a little window with a clock in it.
<jbroome> mytruehero: i'll be dammed, it does have x installed.  freaky.
<jbroome> or some X apps at least
<colton> lancelot you still here?
<schone> hey all, please excuse this noob question. I just installed ubuntu desktop x64 and have a lot of video and music on windows formatted drives, I have plugged them and ubuntu has seen them but I can not mount them successfully - is there a way I can mount these?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, ifconfig shows wlan0 ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> colton, yeap
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: no
<colton> lancelot rebooting, but gave me this error at the end /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-help-en-us_1%3a2.4.1-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<colton> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<colton> brb
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: nor does iwconfig
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, damn god LOL
<bobertdos> Someone refresh my memory. Where is the Xorg.conf file?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, what we have to find is the driver for windows and try to use it with ndiswrapper
<glitsj16> bobertdos: /etc/X11
<ZeroSerenity> Okay, I loaded the desktop component, how do I launch it?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Yeah, I've still had no luck finding a windows driver. :(
<bobertdos> ﻿glitsj16: thank you, crazy person :D
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, i´m looking for but nothing yet
<Bogaurd> what happened to dcc-client in ubuntu hardy?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, anything about the driver?
<godzirra> dcc-client?
<glitsj16> bobertdos: :) that's twice ;)
<godzirra> no idea, how do I chcek?
<ASSAiL> se
<godzirra> oh, i'm not ircing from that machine.
<schone> any1?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ASSAiL, got my wireless working dude... just removed the WPA key from the router :P
<db92> how can i force a higher refresh rate?
<db92> my monitor insists on 60hz but its meant to run on 75 <>
<MXIIA> Is there a linux, besides DSL, that will run with 127MB RAM?
<glitsj16> schone: /etc/fstab is the place to create permanent mount points for those media packed drives
<genii> sysop1972_: The username map        directive should be under global settings and not [smb map]
<schone> glitsj16: is there a way to do that
<SitUbuntuSit> MXIIA, Pupy linux maybe?
<Blinny> Is there now a separate channel for Gutsy issues, or should I just ask away?
<MXIIA> How much ram does puppy need?
<Pici> Blinny: Here.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Blinny, just ask ;-)
<GibbaTheHutt> xubuntu will prob run with 127M
<SitUbuntuSit> MXIIA, I'm looking
<Pici> !requirements-#xubuntu | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<Blinny> Cheers. I'm still getting 403's on aptitude updates & upgrades. I know some files were 403'd by admins re: the failed samba upgrade, but I don't think this is related. Is there a FAQ somewhere that addresses this as an ongoing issue?
<slushpuppy\> Hi, where is the configuration file for alsamixer?
<glitsj16> schone: yes, it's a text file, you can edit it with your favorite editor, like "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" to be able to edit and add entrees for them
<MXIIA> Pici, I tried Xubuntu, didn't load
<schone> ah ok
<schone> so where do i get the configurattion for each drive?
<GibbaTheHutt> MXIIA, you didn't try from the live cd did you ?
<SitUbuntuSit> MXIIA, 128
<SitUbuntuSit> http://www.puppylinux.org/wiki/hardware/general/minreq
<Pici> Blinny: What server do you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<MXIIA> I did try it from the live CD, thanks SitubuntuSit
<Blinny> Pici: I've tried both us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com
<glitsj16> schone: it has some info inside on how to proceed, people here will assist you
<GibbaTheHutt> try it from alternate cd as that has less requirements for install
<Kohnrad1982> Anyone know why I cant create folders or copy files to my 2nd hard drive?  I just got it to automount on bootup by editing my fstab, but its like I dont have permission to use it.
<MXIIA> Besides, on xubuntu.org it says 192MB minimum
<GibbaTheHutt> I always used to have to use alternate cd on my lappy with 128M
<Pici> MXIIA: Then that about seals it for using Ubuntu.
<schone> ah ok i can see what I need to type but not sure of wher ei can get the exact settings
<glitsj16> schone: gather some info on the filsesystem they have and their UUID's, "sudo blkid" will give you that information
<MXIIA> I'll try Puppy and the Alt. Xubuntu CD. Thanks
<heliquebec> hi guys can anyone tell me if the lastest ubuntu will run on a laptop P3 800mhz with 256 mb ram and 20gigs hdd?
<Pici> Blinny: Is it doing it for all packages you try to get? or just something in particular
<glitsj16> schone: we'll guide you along step by step
<Pici> !requirements | heliquebec
<ubottu> heliquebec: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<schone> ok this what my out put is
<Blinny> Pici: Well, it's doing it for all Igns in 'aptitude update'
<cygoku> Does anyone know of a dos emulator like that would allow me to use dos application and use normal "windows" command and NO, DOSBox does not do that !! :(
<schone> /dev/sda1: UUID="3850EF4150EF048A" LABEL="New Volume" TYPE="ntfs"
<schone> /dev/sdb1: UUID="725904fa-c019-4342-a75b-c884594f00d9" TYPE="ext3"
<schone> /dev/sdb5: TYPE="swap" UUID="02ebe0b6-8548-4988-a52f-9077fda096bf"
<schone> /dev/sdc1: UUID="4868CB7368CB5DF6" LABEL="New Volume" TYPE="ntfs"
<schone> /dev/sdd1: UUID="361A888E1A884D35" LABEL="New Volume" TYPE="ntfs"
<FloodBot1> schone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, man, it´s quite hard to find the drivers... Why don´t you try some backup drivers softwares from windows and try to get the driver?
<schone> oops sorry
<Blinny> Pici: I can't 'safe-upgrade' because I can't get a released update lists.
<ZeroSerenity> Can anyone tell me the command to launch GUI from CLUI?
<Blinny> Pici: But yes, when I try to 'aptitude install' I get errors on all the ones I've tried (and resorted to downloading the .debs manually)
<schone> glits: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28048/ output is here
<mildner> any help to configure my microfon?  hardy
<tmTim-Work> Is it normal for a debian install using "Desktop Environment" setup to run so much faster then ubuntu on an older laptop? I am thinking I have something wrong with the Ubuntu setup I tried. I ran it on this laptop a few years back and I remember it feeling about the same as Debian
<Pici> Blinny: What version of Ubuntu are you running again?
<tmTim-Work> Maybe there is a "minimal" Ubuntu desktop install
<glitsj16> schone: okay, i'll take a look and report back, give me a few minutes ok
<Blinny> Pici: Description:	Ubuntu 7.10
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Is there a way to backup drivers from windows?
<godzirra> I looked at the driver details, but there was only a .sys file listed there.
<ZeroSerenity> I'm sitting here trying to do something stupid along the lines of "startx" but I know that can't be right.
<Bodsda> tmTim-Work, try xubuntu it is for lower spec machines
<schone> tahnks
<Blinny> Pici: The funny thing is, I can lynx right to us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy... etc
<Pici> Blinny: darn.  I was *just* going to ask you to try that
<tmTim-Work> I run gnome on Debian just fine though, it has to be something else
<glitsj16> schone: can you paste your present /etc/fstab as well please ? so i don't add something you already have in there
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, look for the .inf file related to this .sys file .. they should have the same name
<Bodsda> ZeroSerenity, 'start x' or 'sudo start x'    something like that i think
<Blinny> Pici: I got quick fingers (;
<tmTim-Work> maybe some process that starts up automaticlly
<godzirra> okay.
<schone> glits :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/28049/
<tmTim-Work> I'll look into the differences between xubuntu besies it being xfce instead of gnome
<ZeroSerenity> Wait a sec. startx worked this time. I frigging hate using caps.
<glitsj16> schone: got it thx
<Pici> Blinny: Could you have setup a proxy for apt to use?
<Lusule> how can i set up different backgrounds for each monitor in twinview?
<schone> cool
<Blinny> Pici: Yes. Beautiful!
<Blinny> Pici: This box was originally installed behind a proxy. It is no longer behind a proxy. Where do I unset that?
<Blinny> Pici: Ah. I found it. No worries mate. Thanks again, a-million. Cheers.
<Pici> Blinny: great
 * Blinny hifives Pici.
<nixnoob> i thought i was banned?
<Kohnrad1982> I think im having permission problems after editing my fstab to mount my 2nd hard drive.  I am unable to copy anything to it or create folders.  Any ideas?
<db92> how to check free space of my partition?
<Pici> nixnoob: you are
<sysop1972_> genii : hmm now it doesn´t accept my password..
<jimmy__> hello
<nixnoob> Pici: that worked really well
<arvind_khadri> jimmy__, hi
<fr4nk-k> jimmy__: hello!
<Pici> indeed
<Bodsda> hahaha nice one Pichu0102
<Bodsda> Pici,
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: As far as I can see there's no .inf file.  But search doesn't find the .sys file either
<godzirra> so I'm not sure whats going on there.
<db92> i made the "mistake" of installing kde at some point, and when i uninstalled it plenty of kde apps remained
<db92> how can i purge just about everything from kde?
<jimmy__> I don't know if I'm in the right place. I need help with hdd administration. If this place ain't up to that, please just tell me now.
<arvind_khadri> !purgekde | db92
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgekde
<cygoku> Yes ? No ? Toaster ? Does anyone know of a dos emulator like that would allow me to use dos application and use normal "windows" command and NO, DOSBox does not do that !! :(
<sns> I got a NVIDIA GPU and I can't set the right resolution for my 1080i HDTV that I use as my primary monitor and it is connected through vga. anyone able to help me out?
<arvind_khadri> db92, hang on
<db92> kk
<axenory> HI there I need some assisstance with my sound anyone?
<arvind_khadri> !puregnome | db92
<ubottu> db92: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<jlewis> could someone help me configure Dansguardian on my ubuntu?
<chriswr> what is VIM?
<arvind_khadri> !vim | christel
<ubottu> christel: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<arvind_khadri> !vim | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<joshua__> stuck
<chriswr> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mildner> does anybody know where I can get help to make my micro working?
<Sergeant_Pony> on my hardy laptop when I try to log off my bar crashes and disappears, I have to do a hard shutdown. anyone know why?
<joshua__> can't get wireless to work
<axenory> joshua
<joshua__> hi axenory
<Lusule> does anybody know how i can set up different backgrounds on different monitors in twinview?
<axenory> hey
<arvind_khadri> db92, i hope that helps your cause
<joshua__> can't get my wirless to work with ubuntu
<axenory> private message me joshua
<chriswr> is there a page that shows all those "!" commands?
<db92> arvind_khadri, yup, hopefully
<db92> arvind_khadri, gonna try it and i hope all will be good :DDD
<arvind_khadri> chriswr, yeah hang on will give you
<arvind_khadri> !factoid | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<axenory> ok joshua wutever do you still there?
<axenory> are you
<chriswr> arvind_khadri: thnx
<axenory> did you check software drivers?
<axenory> System> administration > restricted software
<jasonago> how can I hide hard disk, cdrom, and floppy from appearing on disk mounter gnome applet? In kubuntu their removable media applet can be flexibly configured...in gnome it seems another terminal hack is needed just to that simple hiding...
<axenory> sorry
<Lusule> Also - how do i add an application to the gnome menus?
<axenory> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, put windows to show all files including hidden files
<fr4nk-k> how can i see the channel modes?
<Pici> fr4nk-k: /mode #ubuntu
<Bodsda> Lusule, right click on the menu --> Edit menus
<fr4nk-k> thanks
<ammend> Is there a way to make a user and  then lock him into a directory ( /var/www/nginx ) ?
<Lusule> bodsda - thanks
<godzirra> ah duh
<Bodsda> Lusule, your welcome
<joshua__> hello
<joshua__> axenory
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Hrm, that still doesnt find it.
<db92> arvind_khadri, wtf this is taking almost everything i have installed away :P
<joshua__> okay...well..i'm stuck
<joshua__> can't get wirless to work
<joshua__> tried so many different things
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, damn mate... it´s going to be hard to make it work.. do you have US$ 20 ? LOL
<jimmy__> ex-chat
<godzirra> For what?
<db92> arvind_khadri, even if it was irrelevant from kde :P
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, buy a wireless USB dongle
<LaNCeloT_RW> :-P
<jimmy__> ex chat
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: If I could find one that would be unobtrusive, I'd do it. =p
<bobJR> anyone know how to auto mount a fat32 usb drive when you turn it on or just click a simple button to mount and unmount
<bobJR> i had ubuntu before and i could
<bobJR> now i cant
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, just look for one that is linux supported :-)
<normloman> I always unmount my usb by right clicking the drive on the desktop and selecting umount. Is that what you mean???
<joshua__> wireles
<joshua__> wireless
<legend2440> LaNCeloT_RW: does this look like the drivers ?  http://152.104.125.41/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=6&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<bobJR> well i do that but i have to go in terminal to mount it
<joshua__> anyone knows how to make it work
<joshua__> on ubuntu
<haichman> i have a probleme with torbutton help
<jlewis> any takers for dansguardian config? please
<normloman> oh....
<bobJR> and i dont want to go in terminal lol
<normloman> see i just plug in my usb drives and they automatically mount. Im not sure if they are fat 32 or not. Do you have any other drives that automount?
<fwaokda> whats considered the best virtual environment to setup win xp pro on?
<bobJR> let me see ill check my flash drive
<Heroin> Hey can someone help me make a little script?
<Heroin> fwaokda: why u want XP?
<jeyk1982> hi
<LaNCeloT_RW> legend2440, no, it doesn´t he need drivers for RTL8187S
<fr4nk-k> Heroin: more pls
<fwaokda> Heroin, ... so I can use some programs such as my Zune software.
<jeyk1982> anyone familiar with nagios?
<bobJR> my flash drive mounts
<phyphor> jeyk1982: a little
<jasonago> fwaokda: what do you mean by best? Fast execution or easy to setup?
<db92> apt-get vs aptitude?
<normloman> thats odd...
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: i want to apt-get remove some prgms.. and stuff but i dont know how. So can you help me?
<getBoa> Hi, when boot the grub ask me to press ESC to show the menu of options, how do i make it shows the menu directly instead ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> legend2440, it´s quite hard to find
<bobJR> but the external will not
<normloman> that one would mount but another wouldn.t
<jlewis> could someone help me configure dansguardian please?
<Heroin> db92: aptitude is newer and better.. but i still use apt-get
<fwaokda> jasonago, best performance
<normloman> What type of drive is it? Whats the brand?
<bobJR> i had it working on kubuntu
<jeyk1982> i am having problems sending commands from theweb interface
<Pici> Heroin: aptitude and apt-get are very much the same.
<Heroin> Pici: yah but its not the place here to discuss apt and aptitude..
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: i want to apt-get remove some prgms.. and stuff but i dont know how. So can you help me?
<Pici> Heroin: What are you trying to install?
<jasonago> I already tried qemu...just install the kqemu accelerator and its pretty fast enough...just be sure to have atleast 1G ram...
<Heroin> Pici: iam trying to make a little script which removesa  bunch of prgms
<bobJR> and id click mount in file and disc settings in kubuntu and it would mount
<bobJR> but ubuntu i cant
<mysterycool> Hello.
<bobJR> lol
<db92> getBoa, do "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and paste it on the pastebin
<fr4nk-k> Heroin: well, if you know what progs you want to remove, why not just write all packages in one file and read it line by line, letting the read package be removed by apt-get?
<axenory> joshua r u there?
<normloman> im no expert on linux, so I dont think i can help, but i just did s search for ubuntu automount and there is a lot of promising information
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: i have something like that but im not sure what to do.. let me link u
<axenory> Hi everyone I  have SOUND problems plss help me!
<normloman> maybe you just need to set something up and it will load automaticaly?
<fr4nk-k> Heroin: ok
<bonez44> how do I get beryl?
<bobJR> yeah normloman
<legend2440> LaNCeloT_RW: yes i see that.  i guess this is the file windows uses for that card         Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8187Se.sys, 6.1053.0116.2008 (English), 1/16/2008 19:09:40, 280576 bytes
<bobJR> will you pm me what you found
<axenory_> hello
<bobJR> on fat32
<axenory_> I need some help with my sound
<bobJR> aka vfat
<db92> bonez44, wasnt beryl merged with compiz?
<GleepGlop> My session locks up when I try to log out of Gnome, can anyone help?
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: http://pastebin.org/52090
<getBoa> db92, mmm, fixed, the 'hiddenmenu' wasn't commented cheers
<db92> getBoa, ;)))
<axenory_> anyone?
<Heroin> bonez44: sudo apt-get beryl?
<joshua__> aaaahhhh
<db92> getBoa, i was almost certain but i had to check anyway :P
<axenory_> sound issuess help
<axenory_> I HAVE SOUND ISSUES PLS HELP ME :(
<ammend> Anyone know how to make a user and lock them into a certain directory?
<mildner> I need help to make my micro working
<Heroin> ammend: chroot
<getBoa> db92, you're right =) I didnt know about that. is it a new feature ?
<Heroin> ammend: try reading the man pages of chroot type in a terminal.. man chroot
<db92> getBoa, i dunno im not a seasoned user to know what did or didnt exist in the past
<db92> getBoa, but the choice to activate or deactivate hiddenmenu has been there since i started using ubuntu :PP
<db92> getBoa, a month or two that is :DDD >>
<Heroin> getBoa: check the gnome changelogs if u wanne know :P
<minimec> axenory_: you should be more specific...
<db92> getBoa, here i have a nice setup with grub, because my brother is windowsnerd, he wants the computer to appear as if it only has windows on it
<fr4nk-k> Heroin: Well... looks correct; what exactly is the problem?
<fwaokda> Where do i go to edit certain visual effects like title bar transparency of windows when they're not in use and stuff like that?
<db92> getBoa, so i activated hiddenmenu and set timeout to 0, so it all looks as if it boots as if theres no ubuntu there :P
<GleepGlop> I click to logout of Gnome (and lock session) and the whole session will lock up. have to ctrl+alt+bckspace to restart X
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: you recon i can save that as a foo.sh and it will work??
<axenory_> ok
<axenory_> I wull be morer specific
<fr4nk-k> Heroin: think so, yes
<db92> anyway bbl, im off
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: dont i need to add some /bin/bash line or somethin?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to uninstall old ubuntu kernels?
<Heroin> Sergeant_Pony: yes
<mildner> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and now I bought a micro neither skype nor audacity recognises it
<Sergeant_Pony> heroin: how?
<fr4nk-k> Heroin: #!/bin/bash - I forgot, sorry
<debCarlos> Sergeant_Pony: Deleting them, but only do it if you're sure you'll not use them more ....
<Heroin> Sergeant_Pony: synaptic just browse around search for i386 i think
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: can you test it for me? it just removes useless stuff anyway
<achadwick> Debian-style kernel packages have linux-image
<Flannel> Sergeant_Pony: Remove the old linux-image-[version]-arch files (arch is likely generic)
<achadwick> somewhere in the name (sorry for linebreak)
<wozz> any complaints about inspireircd before i install it?
<debCarlos> Heroin: If you're doing an sh script (file.sh) then add this at the beginning of the file: #!/bin/sh
<jpastore> I keep losing my window decorations. Is there a way to bring them back without rebooting or doing ctrl-alt-bs ?
<bonez44> I just installed ubuntu.... trying to get beryl installed..... apt-cache search shows only compiz-fusion-bcop.....
<slashzul> hey people. What network software is there for ubuntu backups
<slashzul> im looking to have users run ubuntu backup and restore from a remote site
<Flannel> bonez44: Beryl is dead, it re-merged with compiz and they're now compiz-fusion
<slashzul> or to a remote site
<achadwick> bonez44: compiz-fusion is the successor to beryl and compiz.
<slashzul> im looking to have users run ubuntu backup and restore to a remote site
<legend2440> godzirra: i think i found something. you still here?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra,
<bonez44> Flannel: ok, so I have compiz-fusion installed...how do I get it running?
<LaNCeloT_RW> legend2440, found something ?
<Flannel> bonez44: It is likely already running.  You'll want to install compizconfig-settings-manager or simple-ccsm for configuration ease.
<achadwick> bonez44: system > preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<d1sdain> so is this a good place to get basic Ubuntu help?
<Heroin> debCarlos: why add /bin/sh and not /bin/bash?
<godzirra> Yeah, I' mstill here
<fr4nk-k> Heroin: FUCK YOU, ASSHOLE - do you think I'm stupid??? xsane and ubuntu-desktop is useless, right??
<LaNCeloT_RW> legend2440, if we couldn´t find a driver for his card he can try with other driver models
<axenory_> I was trying to isntall this OSS drivers and it replaced alsa drivers I LOST SOUND any help?
<godzirra> fr4nk-k: take a valium man.
<legend2440> LaNCeloT_RW: yes i think so   lok at post by Alex French  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/246141
<Flannel> !language | fr4nk-k
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246141 in linux-meta "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> fr4nk-k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<godzirra> reading now.
<Heroin> fr4nk-k: yah meta package ubuntu-desktop.. and xsane is for scanners..
<Heroin> pretty useless stuff especially metapackage
<godzirra> Neat!
<godzirra> Trying that now.
<LaNCeloT_RW> legend2440, great man!
<slashzul> Anygood network backup tools to  have users run ubuntu backup and restore to a remote site
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, try and let us know if it works
<graydog> my ubuntu install is getting stuck randomly. gdm crashes randomly showing a black screen with lots of colored dots concentrated as stripes. what do i do?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ´cause if it works I will post on my blog (http://odeiowindows.blogspot.com - ihatewindows in portuguese ) LOL
<debCarlos> Heroin: I don't know, but i think it's because you're saving the file like file.sh... and the tutorial i am following says that  :)
<graydog> it was working fine for over 4 months now. i did a memtest and no problems there
<heliquebec> graydog: check your ram.
<heliquebec> ok. any chance of overheating?
<mildner> any place to find help to fix microproblems
<LaNCeloT_RW> graydog, check ur video card drivers and try to disable the "effects" for a while and use it to see if it works properly
<arvind_khadri> !ask | mildner
<ubottu> mildner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<graydog> LaNCeloT_RW: i love effects. :-(, anyway, i will try that
<LaNCeloT_RW> graydog, ;-) Ok! I love them too
<vaysu> hai
<graydog> heliquebec: yes, there is a bit of overheating. how do i check the temperature?
<vaysu> plzz tell me where to get emerald theme manager
<arvind_khadri> !lm-sensors | graydog
<ubottu> graydog: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Heroin> vaysu: its called emerald
<mildner> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and dont get the micro working...neither skype or any other recording software
<graydog> thanks arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> graydog, install it :)
<TuxguinIowa> Yay! I have found it!
<TuxguinIowa> Hello everyone
<arvind_khadri> mildner, check your mike levels... open up alsamixer...
 * arvind_khadri is sleeping over the keyboard
<ncfi1013> how do i make a regular dvd, not a data dvd, with k3b, where one movie runs the whole length of the disc space of a 4.7 gib disc?
<debCarlos> How can i uninstall "glib" ?
<hiptobecubic> what's the comand in bash to display information about hte file system such as free space etc?
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, why do you want to do that?
<debCarlos> hiptobecubic, $ fd   #i think...
<H__> hiptobecubic df -h
<hiptobecubic> thank you
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why my menu bar would crash when I try to log off my system?
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, because i compiled a new version.... why? Because a program needed it :)
<Heroin> debCarlos: do you want to test my script?
<DarkAudit> ncfi1013: new Video DVD project
<debCarlos> Heoin: Yup :)
<debCarlos> *Heroin
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, i feel its not good to remove the one dpkg has... anyways its sudo apt-get remove libglib*
<zloog> hey pals
<hiptobecubic> is there a command like df for just a folder?
<docmax_> can i switch layouts on the fly? (adding new screens without restarting X)
<hiptobecubic> to know the size of the folder?
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, Ok, i'll try... and don't worry, i'm on a virtual machine :)
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, :) fine...
<daedra> how do you set sshd_config so that you can only log in if you have the target's pubkey?
<kesha> hi, i need to do a fake webcam on linux, is there any way to do that? need software like manycam or splitcam
<legend2440> godzirra: in case you didn't see it.  there seem to be newer drivers posted by Matthew toward bottom of that page
<kesha> anybody have done that before?
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri,  you're right. I remove nearly all gnome :). How can i point pkg-config only to the glib i compiled ?
<ncfi1013> videodvd project has audio/video_ts directories, but when i drag/drop a file, it only takes up the space of 700mb and still leaves over 3gib but less than 4gib.
<esc> hi
<esc> i have loads of entries in my grub menu
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, removing compiled packages is pain... i feel the only one way is brute-force ...
<esc> for older kernel versions
<esc> do i really need these
<Jockeo> I'm going to buy/assemble a pc running Ubuntu. I'm used to Windows systems, so what is the difference when selecting parts for an Ubuntu system? Does Ubuntu make use of multiple cores better or worse than a Windows system? Any difference in the RAM memory needed? I don't really now how to choose between a dual core or a q6600 or q9450, and what RAM memory I need. I will overclock using air (not water).
<DarkAudit> ncfi1013: are trying to just burn a DVD or author one with a collection of video clips?
<tomppa> Hi, how do I find out the actual frequency my cpu is running at?
<ncfi1013> just trying to burn a dvd
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, :) .... Wait, better check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28061/   :)
<tomppa> proc/cpuinfo claims it's 1596.045, is that accurate?
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, fine :)
<ncfi1013> but in regular dvd format, not video dvd or data dvd formats
<sysop1972_> I think samba is going to give me a nervous breakdown
<esc> tompp: i use yacpi for that
<DarkAudit> ncfi1013: the Video DVD project is for files already properly formatted as a video DVD. If you pointed vlc or xine to the folder you have the files on now, would it behave like a DVD?
<esc> but i guess thats just reading from proc/cpuinfo
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, just install the -dev of the present one
<graydog> heliquebec: 66degree celsius in each core
<tomppa> esc, so if cpuinfo is accurate, how do I get the freq higher?
<sysop1972_> when I add the line    username map = /etc/samba/smbusers    I can not access the folders at all
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, any idea of where i can find it ?
<hansengel> Hi, I recently finished setting up my wireless adapter with NDISWrapper, and it's working - but now, whenever I start up, it asks me for my password to unlock /usr/bin/nm-applet. Is there any way to avoid typing this in every time?
<mildner> arvind_khadri,  am trying for days now to configure it.......but the alsa gamix seems very complex
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, got something new?
<esc> tompp: cpufreq-selector
<DarkAudit> are these two actually bugs, or me not knowing what the (bleep) I'm doing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-build
<ammend> < sudo chroot /path/to/thing <username??>> Is that how i changes someones root directory? Yes, i read the man...
<esc> i forgot how it works, read the manpage ;-)
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, the glib you have now is it compiled??if not the -dev is in the repos
<d1sdain> I did it!!! I installed my first program (gtk-gnutella) from start to finish in terminal!!! only took like 4 hours of try/fails
<godzirra> it found the card
<tomppa> esc, "No cpufreq support"
<ncfi1013> if you are asking if they will play on my computer thru those media players, yes. if you are asking if i can advance chapters thru those media players on my computer, no.
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can anyone help me with a cron job please? I have edited my crontab as follows http://pastebin.com/mf79ebf so that every fifteen minutes the computer should play a sound. The individual commands work when I try them at the command line but the cron jobs dont run - ie nothing is played every 15 mins. Can anyone help please?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Trying to g et it working now. :0
<arvind_khadri> mildner, no idea am sorry
<godzirra> :)
<legend2440> godzirra: in case you didn't see it.  there seem to be newer drivers posted by Matthew toward bottom of that page
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, yep , it is compiled and i have an older version from the repos
<godzirra> definitely a good step.
<godzirra> legend2440: yeah, thats the one I started using.
<fr4nk-k> JonathanEllis: Does the CRON daemon run?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, is that information related to ur card?
<joshua__> i have realtek wireless card - anyone know of a good forum
<joshua__> so i can get it working
<JonathanEllis> ﻿fr4nk-k: Dont know. How would I check that?
<FH`> sis there a seperate config file for hosts, that I can put mappings into that does not get overwritten everytime I modify using network manager?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: well, I see it if I run iwconfig
<FH`> is^^
<d1sdain> will mp3's and mpegs play on the standard Ubuntu audio/video players or do I need a converter?
<root> hi
<godzirra> I'll let you kow more in a few minutes. :)
<root> anyone help me setup the ubuntu server as a router?
<peter86> Nice and light html editor for ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, ok so which one do you want to use...the compiled one??
<fr4nk-k> JonathanEllis: open a command line, type: ps ax | grep cron
<DarkAudit> d1sdain: are you in gnome right now?
<arvind_khadri> !server | roo
<ubottu> roo: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<arvind_khadri> !server | root
<ubottu> root: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<d1sdain> no standard Dark
<joshua__> how about nidswrapper
<td123> peter86: vim
<esc> so whats the deal with all the old kernels lingering around in hardy?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, great
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, yep, the other is too old and irssi doesn't like it :)
<joshua__> this is driving me nuts
<FH`> peter86: vim
<fr4nk-k> JonathanEllis: What's the output?
<sol1> hey mans
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, do u see it on the network manager?
<joshua__> anyone
<joshua__> anybody
<wols> nck01: install ipmasq and dnsmasq and it's a NAT router
<nck01> has anyone setup ubuntu to run as a router for their local network?  if you have a static ip from your internet provider
<nck01> ?
<sol1> somebody used separate screen on ati ?
<DarkAudit> d1sdain: you should be able to just click on the mp3 or mpeg, and totem will offer to download the relevant codec package for you.
<wols> Anyone
<wols> !Anyone
<Sergeant_Pony> any way I can free up some space on my laptop so / isn't showing 100% ?
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hansengel> joshua__: Check out NDISWrapper
<peter86> td123, FH` does Vim is GUI editor?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿fr4nk-k: The output is http://pastebin.com/d362e8b24
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: I dont see the network.
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, then modify LD_LIBRARY_PATH and /etc/ld.so.conf
<wols> Sergeant_Pony: apt-get clean
<godzirra> wait
<godzirra> I do see it now
<godzirra> odd
<Sergeant_Pony> cool
<hansengel> joshua__: http://hansengel.wordpress.com/2007/11/10/installing-a-wireless-driver-with-ndiswrapper/
<d1sdain> Thank you Dark. I just wipoed vista business for Ubuntu yesterday.. btu I bought the "Official Ubuntu book' 3rd edit. last ngiht
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, what should i do there ?
<sysop1972_> genii - When I add that user map I can´t access the folder.  When I delete the usermap line I can access the folder but cannot write to it.
<td123> peter86: It has a gtk version, so yesish
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, do you see the networks list?
<godzirra> WOO!
<godzirra> Its working now.
<fwaokda> I'm trying to get this cmd to work, "qemu -boot d -cdrom /media/cdrom0 -hda windows.img" but it says "qemu: could not open disk image /media/cdrom0" whats causing that?
<HKV> is there a tool to defrag ex3 ? or to just chek level of fragmentation ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, got online?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW & legend2440: thanks tons :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony burn the contents of var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd
<nck01> !helpmenowimgoingtocry
<ubottu> nck01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, got online? test it on firefox first! :-)
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, actually the error in your paste says so... i feel it should now point to your compiled package
<hellonull> anyone familiar with fixing wireless on atheros chipsets? had it working yesterday with madwifi but after booting up this morning it does not work. in the restricted hardware drivers the hal driver is disabled yet it says "in use," and the support for atheros 802.11 is enabled but has the status "not in use."
<godzirra> Thats awesome.  My wife will be thrilled.
<nck01> !router
<fr4nk-k> JonathanEllis: That means that cron runs. I'm sorry but you have to ask anyone else then cause I never used CRON actively.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<chriswr> does anyone know what the code would be for reinstalling firefox in terminal?
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: why do you suggest to keep the archive?
<godzirra> I'm in like flynn.
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, LOL :-) Great man
<idhtns> anyone know what application opens when i hit the power button and get options to log out etc?  i'm trying out fluxbox and it would be nice to be able to call it
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, i'll try :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, happy for that
<DarkAudit> d1sdain: that's what I like about Ubuntu. The default install is set up so totem will try to go find codecs it doesn't have. Fedora tries the same, but points you to codec packages you have to pay for
<godzirra> Time to reboot and see what I have to do to get it to start by default now though.
<hellonull> chriswr: sudo apt-get install firefox
<peter86> td123, how to run it under GUI?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols For reinstalls and to save bandwidth on our servers
<nck01> lancelot, how do i get ubuntu to be a router for the local network! .. two seperate network cards
<HKV> is there any EX3 defragmenter ??????
<scribawf> Did update on Hardy Heron 2.26.24.19 Generic, however Firefox and some apps Shutdown/Restart fail.   Any idea or suggestions how to fix?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿fr4nk-k: Thanks anyway!
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, just check the name of the driver that is loaded to run the card and put it on /etc/modules
<DarkAudit> HKV: nothing rally comparable to the one in Windows
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, if anything crashes it wont affect anything right?
<shah> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<d1sdain> Okay Dark Thanks again. Also, does anyone one know of a superb Linux Based Video editing tool... good enough to use for posting vids to Utube and so on?
<fr4nk-k> JonathanEllis: np :)
<HKV> ﻿DarkAudit : i just wanna check level of fragmentation
<Sergeant_Pony> hey Jack_Sparrow, everytime I try to log off my laptop my app's bar disappears. any ideas?
<hellonull> d1sdain try kino
<td123> peter86: but you will have the same functionality/ usage under xterm, that's why I said yesish. since the term version is the same as the gui version :P gui version has menus that have the commands though
<godzirra> apparently 8180
<godzirra> oddly.
<HKV> never mind
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: does reinstalling packages that are already installed happen often?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony not right now.. no
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, i think not, i only modified the  LD_LIBRARY_PATH and it was empty, so, i think it's going to be right
<d1sdain> ty Hello, I will try to get-apt it now
<td123> d1sdain: apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> wols Sure does.  duplicating installs ona second machine, reinstalling after a failure, there are lots of reasons
<Dephenom> does anyone know why Ubuntu forgets that i have installed the nVidia drivers? I have to uninstall then reinstall the drivers before rebooting before Ubuntu Remembers I have them installed, I have to do this on average twice a day, kinda pissing me off a little now
<peter86> td123, I need some light html editor like scite - unfortunatly scite dont know why, dont work with my special language signs... vim is a console editor as I can see... I need fully gui
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, try it ...thats all i can say ,as once i had this error but i used the -dev of the older one and it worked... i never venture into compiling much
<came0> hey guys... I have a dual monitor setup now, if I add a second video card will ubuntu support 4 monitors?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: in /etc/modules, can I specify the path too?
<slashzul> Anygood network backup tools to  have users run ubuntu backup and restore to a remote site?
<godzirra> or just the module name?
<levander> Why when I do a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' does it say some packages are being held back?
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, damn, it keeps giving me error, i'll do a # make uninstall with that glib and try the -dev
<godzirra>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/246141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246141 in linux-meta "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [Undecided,New]
<Jack_Sparrow> wols  a couple minutes now will save 600 megs and an hour of dl later.. more or less depending on your ip.  But it saves our servers
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, thats better ...
<Paulao> i just installed apache... where it is the WWW directory?
<shah> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, just the module name like mine is ndiswrapper but urs should be something like rt8180 let me check
<arvind_khadri> levander, that happens...
<fr4nk-k> how can i let the system speaker beep?
<axenory_> GUYS IS THERE any way to go back to the default configuration of drivers the one that you get when you just installed ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I have edited my crontab as follows http://pastebin.com/mf79ebf so that every fifteen minutes the computer should play a sound. The individual commands work when I try them at the command line but the cron jobs dont run - ie nothing is played every 15 mins. I was told to try <ps ax | grep cron> and the output is http://pastebin.com/d362e8b24 so I am told that means the cron daemon is running. I read on a post that a new PATH is set in /etc/crontta
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, try just to restart and check without modifications on /etc/modules
<Ecko-J> has anyone had problems with Splashy? I'm actualy trying to get it running on Slackware but i get this error >> Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_star_splashy(). Error -2
<scribawf> how do I start from root
<LaNCeloT_RW> godzirra, if you don´t get it working automatically we can try to out on modules ok?
<arvind_khadri> scribawf, what do you mean by that...
<cedx> fr4nk-k: echo -e "\a"
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, libglib-dev ?
<melter> fr4nk-k: System > Preferences > Sound, "System Beep" tab
<scribawf> uh, trying to run apt-get check but in terminal but get a question if I'm root
<fr4nk-k> cedx: thanks
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, aptitude it... am actually too sleepy now ...sorry
<lucas__> if I download last ubuntu cd image will it have all last updates until today?
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, right :)
<arvind_khadri> lucas__, no
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW You will let me know how you got that working when you are done right
<td123> lucas__: no
<lucas__> k
<axenory_> GUYS IS THERE any way to go back to the default configuration of drivers the one that you get when you just installed ubuntu?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: Well, I a ssume I just have to copy the modules ot the right place and load them
<rockenrola> JonathanEllis: try to give the full path to mplayer
<godzirra> I havent tried yet.
<arvind_khadri> axenory_, drivers of what?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, we ( godzirra and me ) got it working after legend2440 shows us a BUG post on launchpad
<JonathanEllis> ﻿rockenrola: The full path of the file is in there
<shah> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<shah> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rockenrola> JonathanEllis: yes, but also the full path to mplayer:  /usr/bin/mplayer
<Paulao`off`to`wo> i just installed apache... where it is the www directory, that everyone speaks about in tutorials ?
<rockenrola> JonathanEllis: the cron enviroment is different from the user enviroment
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, did it work?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/246141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246141 in linux-meta "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [Undecided,New]
<JonathanEllis> ﻿rockenrola: I have already changed <mplayer> to </usr/bin/mplayer>. It makes no difference
<d1sdain> I got my first song working on linux!!! ty hello and dark!!! I cant wait to edit my first songs/videos!!!  -- kk enough excited spam sorry
<Martinov> re
<linuxkrn> hey all, I'm looking to make a custom install image of an existing system.  CD/DVD/Network will be okay.  Anyone have a good how-to/website with more info on this?
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, no, i think i'll install irssi from the repos, i'm tired of errors :)
<td123> linuxkrn: try googling for remasteriso
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, oh ok ... :) compiling actually sometimes is interesting but seldom it is
<Martinov> nah.. CDrom csere megoldotta a problémát egyébként... bár nemtom a másikal mibaja volt mert az is tökéletes állapotba van... mind1 a másik meg hogy estére bekapcsolva hagytam a másik gépen amin már használtam 1 ideje a linuxkát és este volt áramszünet... azóta nem tud bebootolni...
<arvind_khadri> !ru | Martinov
<ubottu> Martinov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Martinov> lol
<Martinov> :D
<td123> linuxkrn: http://fabrizioballiano.net/2007/11/27/remastering-an-ubuntu-alternate-iso-with-ubuntu-customization-kit-the-complete-guide/
<arvind_khadri> Martinov, that was correct right..you are a russian :)
<ncfi1013> how do i burn a regular dvd in k3b
<Martinov> sorry :D wrong room :D
<arvind_khadri> Martinov, thats ok :)
<Martinov> bye
<arvind_khadri> Martinov, take care
<legend2440> linuxkrn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<rockenrola> JonathanEllis: why the double quotes?
<melter> is there an alternate package for "ifupdown" that provides ifup & ifdown?
<td123> linuxkrn: go with legend2440's link, that was the one I was trying to find :)
<anne> hallo leute, ich hab ne dringende frage: wie kann ich eine *.nrg datei in eine *.iso datei umwandeln, oder sie als bootbare cd brennen? es handelt sich um ein betriebssystem, ich hab nen legalen key dafür is also nix illegales, nur ich muss es irgentwie brennen...
<JonathanEllis> ﻿rockenrola: I wondered if perhaps it was see thing audio file as a new command since there is a space between mplayer and the filename
<linuxkrn> ok, thanks guys
<barni> what can cause my computer to freeze
<joomla_user> cold
<Sergeant_Pony> does / alway's show as 100% ?
<SwedeMike> anne: you probably want to speak english in here, not many here knows german.
<rockenrola> JonathanEllis: no. try without the quotes. it works for me
<joomla_user> !de | anne
<ubottu> anne: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Zikey> Hi, I'm installing UBUNTU/apache/mysql/php/postfix/asterisk, can I go with 64bits or do you advise me to use 32bits to avoid any risk ?
<arvind_khadri> debCarlos, am leaving...take care...catch you tomorrow
<Paulao`off`to`wo> i just installed apache... where it is the www directory, that everyone speaks about in tutorials ?
<debCarlos> arvind_khadri, ok, see you tomorrow :)
<joshua__> need wireless
<joshua__> or going to do something evil
<TomaszD> hey, my avi thumbnailer is broken. How do I fix this?
<joshua__> need help
<joshua__> finding wireless
<rockenrola> Paulao`off`to`wo: silly question. did you tried /var/www ?
<joshua__> windows
<barni> יקךפ פךקשדק
<joshua__> may just go back
<The_ManU_212> hi
<joshua__> need help
<barni> help please?
<Jack_Sparrow> barni English please
<barni> help please
<joshua__> theres not help here barni
<joshua__> i've been asking
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__, please see my private message
<joomla_user> barni, my first guess would be the graphics driver, then again you should check your syslog
<DEdwards> barni, ?
<barni> yes
<chriswr> can i change the looks of a folder some how?
<barni> how i chek it
<Zikey> 32bits or 64bits for ubuntu server ? :)
<The_ManU_212> since yesterday one of my HDD power-off (it sound like a power-off when shutdown system) while using ubuntu and the system freezes, is my HDD dying? smart helath says all is fine....please help
<jdawiz> slashzul:  I like backuppc it is in the repositories I believe
<legend2440> joshua__: which realtek card? chipset?
<Jack_Sparrow> joshua__ Everyone issue is different.  Just because you are fighting unsupported hardware does NOT mean there is no support here
<barni> how i check my syslog
<JonathanEllis> ﻿﻿rockenrola: Still doesnt play anything. I have changed the first line to * * * * * /usr/bin/mplayer /<path>/<filename> just for testing purposes to make it happen every minute but still nothing
<cygoku> Yes ? No ? Toaster ? Does anyone know of a dos emulator like that would allow me to use dos application and use normal "windows" command and NO, DOSBox does not do that !! :(
<cygoku> Yes ? No ? Toaster ? Does anyone know of a dos emulator like that would allow me to use dos application and use normal "windows" command and NO, DOSBox does not do that !! :(
<Jeruvy>  The_ManU_212: sometimes smarthealth doesn't tell you the truth, get a diagnostic (like one from the ubuntu recovery disk) or get one from the manufacturer and test the disk.
<d1sdain> Ive googled things already, so in short answer is there a way to get your ipod to work with linux at all?? I have read that wine+itunes = /epicfail
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nixn00b> !dbag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbag
<Zikey> any ubuntu 64 bits user ? :)
<barni_> my computer freezes only in ubuntu
<ncfi1013> where can i find tutorials to help me create a directory structure on a dvd that i would like to burn in k3b that is not a video/data dvd
<rockenrola> JonathanEllis: that should have worked. try to log it. append this to the command ">> mplayer_cron.log"
<The_ManU_212> Jeruvy: like ultimate boot cd? and this is 100% truth what a external test says?
<sysop1972_> can someone please help me config my smb.conf?  I was able to access my shared folders but I could not modify them.  So I set up my usermap ¨username map = /etc/samba/smbusers"    but now I can not access the foders at all.  Here is my smb.conf http://pastebin.com/d638b15ad
<The_ManU_212> Jeruvy: do you know this "poer-off" of  hard-drives?
<nixn00b> hm
<Jeruvy> The_ManU_212: sure that has what you need also.
<linuxkrn> one quick question, does anyone know where ubuntu keeps the hplip downloaded firmware and pluigins  for pinters?
<Jack_Sparrow> nixn00b May I have a word.. Ban evading is serious
<barni_> help
<Jeruvy> The_ManU_212: honestly, when a drive of mine decided to power down, it never powered up again :(
<noriyuki> Hi I am experiencing Sound Problems  pls HElp
<The_ManU_212> Jeruvy: i allready made a backup
<noriyuki> My comp is not recognizing my sound card anymore
<The_ManU_212> Jeruvy: /home and /etc should be enough?
<godzirra> LaNCeloT_RW: okay, I copied the .ko files into drivers/net/wireless, but it d oesnt find them whne I do modprobe r8180
<LaNCeloT_RW> modprobe -i r8180
<soundray> noriyuki: what has changed since it was last working?
<Jeruvy> The_ManU_212: I only backup home myself, I image the rest of the system.
<noriyuki> I had ALSA drivers soundray and
<soundray> godzirra: you should 'sudo depmod -a' after changing the modules tree
<noriyuki> I tried to install OSS dirvers for this pci xfi sound card (notebook)
<noriyuki> so it replaced the one that i had now I have no sound
<noriyuki> it doesnt recognize the device
<LaNCeloT_RW> soundray, great! hehe I just forgot about that
<noriyuki> when i go to system preference sound
<noriyuki> there is no devices
<seagullman> anyone here ever made ipod videos with avidemux?
<linuxkrn> how can I list all the files and directories in a package?
<soundray> !enter | noriyuki
<ubottu> noriyuki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> noriyuki: have you tried going back to the original drivers?
<debCarlos> How can i check if i have syslinux installed ?
<soundray> debCarlos: dpkg -l syslinux
<The_ManU_212> Jeruvy: with partimage?
<Sergeant_Pony> does / alway's show as 100% ?
<failure> is there a way to get a directory using ftp?
<noriyuki> okay sorry. How do I go back to Original Drivers
<failure> literally the command "ftp"
<debCarlos> soundray: And if i have it compiled by myself ?
<chriswr> anyone know what BackTrack is?
<will00> is there a gtk application to remotely monitor a computer. similarly to ksysguard?
<Slart> will00: monitor? snmp can give you quite a lot of info
<soundray> noriyuki: reinstall your current modules package and reboot: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)'
<soundray> debCarlos: then you should know
<chriswr> is it possible to dual boot 2 linux distros?
<soundray> chriswr: of course
<The_ManU_212> chriswr: vmware
<soundray> The_ManU_212: chriswr said dual-boot, not virtualization
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr yes
<linuxkrn> anyone know how I can list all files and directories in an apt-get package?
<soundray> linuxkrn: 'dpkg -L packagename'
<sysop1972_> jeruvy : what do you use for imaging
<fwaokda> when my ubuntu hardy laptop goes to standby it wont go back and I have to shut it down and restart to get it back up, where can i go to fix this???
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxkrn or use synaptic to review them
<homy> Do you know where I can ask about GTKMM?
<godzirra> soundray: gotcha, thanks
<linuxkrn> soundray: thanks
<debCarlos> soundray: Yep, i did a $ syslinux right now... but i didn't know if it finished to compile :)
<The_ManU_212> soundhow is it possible to dualboot?
<noriyuki> soundray: I am doing so I will tell you when its done
<The_ManU_212> soundray: ^
<Jeruvy> sysop1972_: I use a windows tool restorer pro, it does all my imaging.
<chriswr> the_manu_212: what is vmware?
<zaapiel> o wow
<zaapiel> i won the nigerian lotto again
 * zaapiel quickly emails them all his information
<soundray> The_ManU_212: you need to have the installation in different partitions (swap can be shared, unless you are planning to hibernate one while using the other).
<barni_> help please
<sysop1972_> jeruvy: do you do it from a cd or do you remove the linux hard drive and connect it to the windows system?
<homy> I have a problem with gtkmm. Where can i ask?
<soundray> The_ManU_212: the one that you install last will set up its boot loader on the hard disk. If it's Ubuntu, it will recognize if there is another distribution and will create an entry for it in the boot menu.
<The_ManU_212> soundand how to switch between them?
<noriyuki> soundray: it should work now right?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Slart> barni_: if you want someone to answer your question you've got to give people some more info
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 select on booting the system
<soundray> noriyuki: don't know what else you might have changed. Perhaps you need to reinstall alsa packages, too
<Jeruvy> sysop: yup, I have a drive dock that I just plug the drive into and it mounts
<The_ManU_212> soundray: how to leave ubuntu to switch to grub and boot the other without to shutdown
<noriyuki> it says failed to connect stream invalid argument
<barni_> Slart: what info, my pc freezes every time/
<Slart> barni_: does it freeze all the time? after a set number of minutes? when you run a certain program? what kind of computer is it? anything in the logs? etc
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 Nope
<seagullman> chriswr, i'm not one that should be giving advice but if nobody else is helping you i might be able to
<bobJR> is there somthing to use beside symnatic for ubuntu
<soundray> The_ManU_212: you have to hibernate or shutdown one to use the other. If you don't want that, then it's not dualbooting, but virtualization.
<The_ManU_212> Jack_Sparrow: ah i know i also have 3 systems, but i thought he wanted to run both on the same time
<Kelen> Hi, all dude, How to show me a list that all hardware was crashed?
<seagullman> christel, i have a few distros i can boot on the same hd
<barni_> how i open my logs, and yes, i think it's a set number of minutes
<andresj> Hello. how do i stop apache2 from starting every time I turn on the computer, so I can let lighttpd start well?
<seagullman> chriswr,  i have a few distros i can boot on the same hd
<godzirra> Woo!
<Jack_Sparrow> The_ManU_212 you will need a vm soultion to do that.. and they are far from perfect
<soundray> !virtualization | The_ManU_212
<godzirra> Everything is copacetic.
<ubottu> The_ManU_212: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<seagullman> christel, sorry, not talking to you
<noriyuki> soundray: this is what I have done > the command line you just wrote for me > sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop > sudo apt-get alsa-base and all libs
<chriswr> seagullman: can you dual boot any os?
<noriyuki> soundray: and I also removed OSS I believe
<soundray> noriyuki: that's nonsense
<seagullman> chriswr, i think so, what do you want to do?
<homy> are there any gtkmm channels or forums?
<Kelen> Is that impossible on ubuntu?
<Slart> barni_: the logs are in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log ... there are timestamps in the logs .. check if there are any errors when the computer freezes
<joomla_user> getting "[: 25: ==: unexpected operator" on grub-update
<noriyuki> soundray: I mean sudo apt-get install
<seagullman> chriswr, i have windows, ubuntu 32bit, ubuntu 64 bit, fedora
<chriswr> seagullman: i need a good os for web security testing , and i dont know what to choose
<andresj> #in other words, whats the command to edit the
<soundray> noriyuki: still, that wouldn't have changed anything
<seagullman> chriswr, wouldn't have a clue sorry
<andresj> ah stupid bash comments lol
<cool> any good 3d rpg or mmo games?????
<Slart> barni_: does it freeze if you run the live cd? can you make it crash by for example running something heavy..like open office
<TuxguinIowa> cool, check out the mana world
<noriyuki> soundray: okay I follow you tell me what to do then plz Im frustrated
<chriswr> seagullman: lol , i was hearing about something called vmware , you know anything about that?
<Slart> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<TuxguinIowa> it is a mmorpg for ubuntu
<barni_> not, it doesn't depend on how heavy my programs are
<chriswr> thnx slart
<soundray> noriyuki: have you rebooted since you reinstalled the modules?
<Jeruvy> chriswr: www.vmware.com or #vmware
<XStylus> Hi there, all. I've got a n00b problem I would appreciate some help with. I'm trying to manually install the latest version of gparted and would appreciate some instruction.
<rockenrola> does anyone know of a way or tool to retrieve all email addresses from an imap account?
<barni_> because it freezes suddenly, even if there are no programs at all
<seagullman> chriswr, i saw them say that, and someone said "virtualization", i THINK it might be when you load an operating system within another
<noriyuki> the command line you just wrote 5 mins ago?
<Ab3L> hello
<soundray> noriyuki: yes
<noriyuki> soundray: no
<seagullman> chriswr, probably wrong tho
<Slart> barnie: ok, how many minutes are we talking about here.. 2 minutes? 20? 2000?
<soundray> noriyuki: I did tell you to reboot, though
<debCarlos> XStylus: You downloaded the sources or a .deb package ?
<noriyuki> soundray: didnt see it sorry sir, ill be back in a min
<Slart> XStylus: what does the latest gparted do that the one in hardy doesn't?
<fwaokda> When my hardy laptop goes into stand by it doesn't come back :(  How can I go about fixing it?
<XStylus> I downloaded it directly from gparted.sourceforge.net
<chriswr> seagullman: k , i was seeing it on some forms and they said that they like BackTrack , and somone in here said that was vmware , so i guess ill look into it
<fwaokda> rockenrola, nope :(
<debCarlos> XStylus: The package name finish with .tar.gz ?
<slashzul> Anygood network backup tools to  have users run ubuntu backup and restore to a remote site?
<XStylus> Slart: I'm having a problem trying to get it to format a hardware RAID (not fakeRAID) on my Adapted 2400A.
<Slart> !backup | slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jeruvy> slashzul: rsync
<slashzul> im looking for a way to network manage many pc's
<arek_> welcome
<slashzul> not just simple backups systems
<XStylus> Gparted keeps giving me the error "partition cannot have a length of -1 sectors"
<Slart> XStylus: ah.. but you don't need gparted to format a partition.. there are usually command line tools for that.. or you mean creating the partition?
<slashzul> some more sophisticated network backup management tools -
<andresj> in other words, whats the command to edit the init scripts? (to disable/enable)
<cool> any good 3d rpg or mmo games?????
<arek_> can anyone tell me how tu mount two network cards on one ubuntu ?
<fwaokda> cool, for ubuntu?
<Slart> slashzul: there is at least one that does those things.. bakula perhaps..
<debCarlos> XStylus: Yes, there are command tools such as $ cfdisk  or $ sfdisk  or $ fdisk   :)
<XStylus> Slart: Would like to create and format the partition.
<seagullman> chriswr, i just had a quick look on wikipedia, i vmware is used for virtualization, virtualization is like creating a simulation of a computer with certain hardware, if that makes sence
<soundray> andresj: 'sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove'
<fwaokda> cool, think EVEonline is an mmo or so I've heard.
<apo> /var/log/auth.log says that the unknown module is pam_open_session.
<noriyuki> soundray: no substancial result
<andresj> soundray: thanks :)
<apo> eh, wrong line. Let's try this again.
<apo> Hi. I've just installed pam-mount and configured it. It seems to be working, but when I log in I get "done opening session (ret=0); Module is unknown; Clean global config (28); clean system authtok (28)" and go back to the login prompt
<XStylus> I hope you'll forgive me in saying that I'd prefer something more GUI based, if one exists.
<apo> /var/log/auth.log says that the unknown module is pam_open_session.
<Jeruvy> arek_: its the same as one, but what are you using 2 for?
<chriswr> seagullman: nope , not the least bit , probably not what i need though
<apo> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<debCarlos> XStylus: cfdisk is very friendly, but remember, you have to run it as root
<noriyuki> soundray: it still doesnt work
<Slart> XStylus: hmm... If I were you I'd get the gparted live cd and create the partition from that.. that way you don't have to mess with the installed version of gparted
<sysop1972_> could someone send me a smb.conf file that is setup to share multiple folders with multiple users so I can modify it.
<apo> (the done opening session... part is just the end of the log.)
<Slart> XStylus: but it's your machine.. you decide
<XStylus> So is it bad when "cfdisk" gives me "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive"?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Slart is right :)
<seagullman> chriswr, if you just want to load another os on your harddrive i could help ya
<soundray> noriyuki: perhaps try reinstalling alsa-base and alsa-utils as well, in case you've overwritten anything that was in those packages
<seagullman> chriswr, couldn't tell you which os to choose tho
<chriswr> seagullman: i guess i could try windows with it
<chriswr> since i allready have it installed
<soundray> noriyuki: beyond that, I won't be able to help you. Do ask the channel again, but consider that you may have to backup and reinstall.
<debCarlos> XStyus: You need to call it giving the drive you want to edit, something like   $  cfisk /dev/roudrive
<noriyuki> soundray: I already tried that several times in the past. no changes
<noriyuki> yea I think I will reformat
<seagullman> chriswr, what are you running now?
<seagullman> chriswr, ubuntu i guess
<noriyuki> soundray: I cant find any solution so I think I will reformat
<chriswr> seagullman: yep
<seagullman> chriswr, so you only have ubuntu on and you want to add something else?
<soundray> noriyuki: backup your /home of course, and perhaps /etc so you can refer to it. Maybe also /var/cache/apt/archives so you won't have to re-download everything.
<seagullman> chriswr, do you know about partitioning?
<chriswr> seagullman: i got windows xp installed also
<chriswr> seagullman: dont even know what that means
<chriswr> lol
<seagullman> chriswr, oh k
<cool> any good 3d rpg or mmo games?????
<chriswr> cool: guild wars
<DIFH-iceroot> wow?
<seagullman> chriswr, so when you load up your comp you get to choose between ubuntu and windows?
<Slart> cool: not really.. no native ones at least
<XStylus> debCarlos: "cfdisk /dev/i2o/hda" - Same error
<chriswr> seagullman: yep
<soundray> !games > cool
<cool> for linux
<Slart> cool: you can run some of the windows stuff using wine.. ask in #winehq for more info
<seagullman> chriswr, and you have actually installed ubuntu, its not just running off the cd?
<chriswr> cool: guild wars was platinum rated with wine
<noriyuki> anyways
<DIFH-iceroot> wow is running perfect with wine 1.1
<askand> find . -name '[rp]*' -exec tar cvf tarfile.tar {} \;     Will that command take all the files in my homfolder that starts with r or p and put them in a tarfile?
<ubottu> cool, please see my private message
<debCarlos> XStylus: sure you have it on /dev/i2o  ?
<LaNCeloT_AWAY> godzirra, got it mate?
<noriyuki> Does some one nows How to get all the Original DRIVERS as it was when I installed UBUNTU by first time
<LaNCeloT_AWAY> godzirra, working ok?
<chriswr> seagullman: nope , its installed on my c: drive
<noriyuki> HOW TO GET back to the original drivers?
<XStylus> debCarlos: Not 100%. How do I find out what it's on?
<seagullman> chriswr, so you installed it in windows?
<chriswr> yes
<Slart> askand: [rp]* just means either r och p.. you might want [rp].*  . is any character
<debCarlos> XStylus: You can do an $ fdisk -l  to see your partitions :)
<Slart> askand: hmm.. [rp]* will just match rrprprpr, rprpppp, ppp, rrrr and such..
<fyrfry> I turned on my cpu a couple days ago and the resolution was 640x480 and I can't change it.
<noriyuki> Does some one nows How to get all the Original DRIVERS as it was when I installed UBUNTU by first time
<noriyuki> Does some one nows How to get all the Original DRIVERS as it was when I installed UBUNTU by first time
<noriyuki> HOW TO GET back to the original drivers?
<FloodBot1> noriyuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> noriyuki: reinstall reinstall reinstall reinstall.. and stop repeating
<LSD|Ninja> fyrfry: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<seagullman> chriswr, i dont really know what happens when you install it within windows, i think that means you would be sharing a partition between ubuntu and windows
<soundray> askand: also, you well have to protect the braces, e.g. '{}' or \{\}
<soundray> *will
<XStylus> debCarlos: fdisk -l gave me nothing, not even the non-RAID drive it's presently running on
<noriyuki> Slart: reinstall what? Ubuntu??? any other proffessional advice?
<chriswr> seagullman: can i still dual boot though
<soundray> noriyuki: you already went back to the original drivers.
<seagullman> chriswr, is that a question or a statement?
<debCarlos> XStylus: You're triying to format in a RAID ?
<seagullman> chriswr, sorry a question
<chriswr> seagullman: queston
<chriswr> lol
<seagullman> chriswr, yeah
<apo> :/ no ideas at all? Damn.
<Slart> noriyuki: ubuntu of course.. nope.. no, haven't got any other advice
<rockenrola> noriyuki: run the livecd, check what driver it loads.
<soundray> XStylus: sudo fdisk -l
<fyrfry> LSD|Ninja: my screen and graphics preferences gives me no option to change it
<XStylus> debCarlos: Correct. It's a RAID5 on an Adaptec 2400A.
<seagullman> chriswr, see ideally you would have installed ubuntu and windows on different partitions
<noriyuki> How can I use Dual view
<LSD|Ninja> fyrfry: even after you select your monitor from the monitor section?
<fyrfry> LSD|Ninja: it only lets me do 640x480, and my screen has never been on the actual list so I've always been plug n play
<Slart> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<soundray> noriyuki: you mean two monitors?
<Slart> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<chriswr> seagullman: and what do you mean by that , i have to reinstallit?
<noriyuki> I connect a second monitor and it doeesnt show anithyng
<Slart> !dualhead
<LSD|Ninja> fyrfry: is anything even remotely close to your screen on the list?
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<debCarlos> XStylus: ok, let me check something in the Ubuntu/Debian wikis...
<seagullman> chriswr, but that aside, we still know that to install the next operating system we should create a new partition
<noriyuki> soundray: ye 2 monitors
<fyrfry> LSD|Ninja: yeah, but I've always gotten best results from plug n play
<Jack_Sparrow> noriyuki You cant roll them back unless you made a backup.. Please stop repeating
<soundray> noriyuki: set it up through System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<XStylus> Sudo did the trick. It's on /dev/i2o/hda1. Ran cfdisk, same "FATAL ERROR" again
<seagullman> chriswr, nah, should be alright, i dont know why it would be bad, but i think its best to have them separate
<LSD|Ninja> soundray: that one sucks, displayconfig-gtk is much better
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr You didnt install from cd while running windows did you?
<joshua__> okay
<joshua__> i'm back
<joshua__> in need of a bit more help
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, yes he did
<joshua__> anyone know how to do ndiswrapper
<chriswr> seagullman: i only have one hdd btw       and yes i did jack_sparrow
<noriyuki> soundray: but it doesnt show any other monitor but the laptop's
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__, please see my private message
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, you might wanna take over if you have the time, i dont know a whole lot
<joshua__> how do i install ndiswrapper on ubuntu
<joshua__> how do i install ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<soundray> noriyuki: you may have to restart X so it will be detected
<LSD|Ninja> fyrfry: try picking a monitor that's reasonably close and then seeing what it gives you. All picking a monitor does really is set the resolution/refresh limits
<soundray> !ndiswrapper > joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__, please see my private message
<noriyuki> so it is not plug and play
<soundray> noriyuki: no
<joshua__> yeah thanks... i try the forum but get stuck
<fyrfry> LSD|Ninja: I just tried LCD widescreen 1440x900 which is exactly what I have.  It went to a screen full of grey/white/black squigles and such
<Jack_Sparrow> seagullman I just sat back down so I am not up to speed on his problem
<joshua__> where is the ndiswrapper directory? and debian directory?
<seagullman> chriswr, anyway so what you should do is download gnome partition editor
<soundray> joshua__: please read the link that ubottu sent to you
<chriswr> seagullman: is it in repos?
<noriyuki> soundray: THere is no way to configure it as plug and play
<joshua__> soundray i'm using them
<joshua__> but i can't find the directory
<seagullman> chriswr, you should download an iso for it, search google, burn it to cd and you need to boot off it
<soundray> joshua__: what do you mean by 'directory'? Have you installed the package?
<fyrfry> LSD|Ninja: I've just tried several different options and they all yield the same thing
<debCarlos> XStylus: You said you have downloaded GPARTED from sourceforge ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<XStylus> debCarlos: Correct, but did not succeed in installing it.
<soundray> noriyuki: it depends on your graphics card
<joshua__> i get a package that ends in tar.gz
<LSD|Ninja> fyrfry: sounds like sopmething else is b0rken then, any driver or X upgrades recently?
<joshua__> i believe i installed it
<chriswr> seagullman: ummm , theres in repos , you just want me to make a cd though?
<joshua__> but only have a folder
<XStylus> debCarlos: I originally had gparted from apt-get
<joshua__> on desktop
<soundray> noriyuki: just restart your X and try System-Preferences-Screen Resolution again
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, he wants to install a third operating system, he has only a windows partition and installed ubuntu within it
<chriswr> seagullman: im just gona do windows and ubuntu right now
<XStylus> debCarlos: I'm hoping that an updated version of gparted will have the -1 sector glitch rectified, on the hope that the glitch is in gparted and not with the RAID somehow.
<noriyuki> soundray: I just rebooted the X, it still doesnt recognize the monitor
<soundray> !enter | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fyrfry> LSD|Ninja: it's been a few days since it happened and I'm not on much these days so I can't remember.  I have done nothing but dl the usual updates for the last few weeks
<chriswr> seagullman: just wanting to dual boot them though
<noriyuki> soundray: I have a 7400 nvidia
<XStylus> debCarlos: But testing initalization of the raid with other methods is a good way to test that though... :)
<debCarlos> XStylus: Ok, you extrcted the .tar.bz2 archive ?
<seagullman> chriswr, well the one in the repos will allow you to run it in ubuntu, but you wanna boot off the cd so you can modify your harddrive
<XStylus> debCarlos: Yes.
<debCarlos> XStylus: How do you tried to install it ?
<soundray> noriyuki: which driver are you using?
<chriswr> seagullman: allright , you know a web site , or do i need to just google it up?
<joshua__> ok. so if i got it where would i go to find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr get the stand alone livecd of gparted.  that is good advice
<debCarlos> *did
<seagullman> chriswr, just google "gparted", should be easy
<XStylus> debCarlos: Went to the gparted-0.3.8 directory, typed ./configure, got an error.
<noriyuki> soundray: hardware drivers > Nvidia acelerated graphics card
<chriswr> allright
<soundray> noriyuki: in that case, try setting it up through nvidia-settings
<debCarlos> XStylus: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool ??
<soundray> noriyuki: you may have to 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings'
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted > chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr, please see my private message
<seagullman> chriswr, sorry am i misunderstanding? you installed ubuntu within windows yes? or did you just try it out or something?
<joshua__> can i get help properly loading and running ndiswrapper?
<XStylus> debCarlos: More like: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. See 'config.log' for more details."
<seagullman> if anyone thinks the advice i'm giving is bad, please speak up. i'm not exactly skilled at this but i have done it
<seagullman> in regards to chriswr's case
<soundray> joshua__: what's wrong with what's on the website? You need to say exactly where you get stuck.
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help with getting a tv video card to work?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Can you paste your config.log in pastebin ?
<Jack_Sparrow> seagullman You are fine...  nudge me if you have a question.. I am trying to get some other work done
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chriswr> seagullman: try it out , i have no idea how to , i can run windows and i can run ubuntu , but i want to boot them up at the same time , and have 1 desktop of my cube effect as windows , and the others just my ubuntu
<netham45> I'm trying to use xUbuntu, an XBox port of Ubuntu, but it just crashes when I try to start X. From what I've read, I believe it's an issue with the xcalibur video encoder, but I don't know how to fix it. Any ideas?
<joshua__> after download the site says to untar it and go to the directory, where is the directory?
<XStylus> debCarlos: Just a sec
<chriswr> seagullman: right now if i wanted to use windows i would have to fully restart and choose windows
<alraune> ﻿pdlnhrd :what model ?
<seagullman> chriswr, ahh i see
<seagullman> chriswr, ok i misunderstood
<pdlnhrd> haugpaugge 150 with the cs23416 chip...
<soundray> joshua__: that's nonsense. Which site did you get that from?
<chriswr> seagullman: do you understand now?
<fyrfry> LSD|Ninja: any ideas?
<pdlnhrd> alraune:  when i lsmod it shows that it loads the ivtv driver
<seagullman> chriswr, look i'm fairly certain you cant have them both booted at the same time
<joshua__> i got it from ubuntu wifidocsNdiswrapperOnAMD64
<Jack_Sparrow> joshua__ How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<pdlnhrd> alraune: but if i try cat /dev/video0 > foo.mpg  it dosen't capture anything
<netham45> what
<netham45> what
<seagullman> chriswr, but
<netham45> augh!
<FloodBot1> netham45: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chriswr> seagullman: cause i have it installed on the c: drive?
<XStylus> debCarlos: Sorry to sound ignorant, but what is pastebin and how do I use it?
<elo> sup people
<td123> joshua__: the directory you untarred it too..
<netham45> what's the default "this works with any GFX Card" driver?
<debCarlos> !pastebin | XStylus
<ubottu> XStylus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joshua__> yes i did td123
<seagullman> chriswr, you just cant boot 2 operating systems at once
<Pici> XStylus: paste.ubuntu.com  paste your text, press submit, give us the new url
<node357> netham45, usually "vesa"
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr wubi is not the normal partition type install....  At best I can see it for testing, but NOT for everyday use
<debCarlos> XStylus: Just copt your config.log and paste there, it's very intuitive :)
<seagullman> chriswr, dont think its possible
<joshua__> i'm confused
<netham45> hrm
<netham45> node357: vesa doesn't work. =/
<soundray> joshua__: on the top of that page, it says "this is a defunct method written for hoary". What does that tell you?
<elo> i have an issue when trying to use cmake, something about choosing the language or something
<alraune> ﻿pdlnhrd :what model ?
<TuxguinIowa> I am having trouble getting normal commerical movie DVD's to play in ubuntu
<chriswr> seagullman: thought i saw it on youtube that somone did , h/o
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Pasted.
<node357> netham45, what vid card do you have?
<geek_inn2> what is brainstorm channel name
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, but using wubi can you run both windows and ubuntu at once?
<pdlnhrd> alraune: Hauppauge  PVR 250
<noriyuki> soundray: ERROR: Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'. WHY IS THAT?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Giv me the direction of the paste
<Jack_Sparrow> seagullman no you cant
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, its impossible to load 2 os's at once yeah?
<soundray> joshua__: what chipset is your wireless?
<joshua__> realtek
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28081/
<soundray> noriyuki: try again with 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<alraune> ﻿TuxguinIowa :apt-get install vlc  (sudo)
<Jack_Sparrow> seagullman full os's no, but vm , vbox wine yes
<netham45> node357: actually working on an XBox, that uses an nvidia chip. fairly sure I'm hitting issues with the encoder though.
<soundray> joshua__: more precisely?
<joshua__> how do i find out more precisely?
<Jack_Sparrow> seagullman One still runs under, beside the other
<soundray> joshua__: is it a USB or PCI device?
<chriswr> jack_sparrow   seagullman: so its not possible for ubuntu and windowsxp
<chriswr> ?
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, i see
<joshua__> its build in gateway laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr not full versions the way I assume you are thinking
<soundray> joshua__: is it listed when you run 'lspci'?
<node357> netham45, neat. maybe nvidia-glx would work?
<editTHIS> anyone farmiliar with ccd2iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr you can install XP in vbox.. but it is not full featured with directx and all of that
<netham45> node357: oh, and if it matters, it's 5.10.=/
<netham45> ubuntu 5.10
<debCarlos> XStylus: Do you have build-essential installed ?
<DIFH-iceroot> i have to install a server, why i should use ubuntu-server-edition and not debian 4.0? i dont know what to choose
<joshua__> it says ATI tech
<ManicDeity> Hello all.  New ubuntu user here.  Just wanted to drop in and see what's up.
<netham45> or whatever itis.
<chriswr> jack_sparrow: oh , i thought thats what dual boot is , so dual boot is only when you choose in grub menu which to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr yes..
<elo> can somebody help me with a cmake issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/28082/
<legend2440> joshua__: what model gateway?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > netham45
<soundray> joshua__: find the line that contains Realtek, or do a 'lspci | grep -i realtek'
<ubottu> netham45, please see my private message
<chriswr> jack_sparrow  gosh im such a noob at this still , lol
<editTHIS> anyone farmiliar with ccd2iso?
<soundray> !anyone | editTHIS
<ubottu> editTHIS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Axenory> soundray: it worked (nvidia-settings) THANKS!!!
<bleaked> i recently installed kubuntu on a friend's pc who lives out in the country where there is no network access.  i'm going out there today and would like to update his computer, specifically MP3 and other multimedia packages, as well as any necessary apps or package updates.  what would be the most elegant way to go about this?  (i have a cd/dvd burner, and a large external hd at my disposal)
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr not a problem, we are here to help and generally glad to help..
<joshua__> t1620
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: How do I determine that?
<soundray> Axenory: well done
<chriswr> thnx
<netham45> jackif there was a later version, I'd use it. .>.>
<editTHIS> ok well does anyone know what the command is to create an iso from a ccd
<netham45> Jack_Sparrow*
<Slart> editTHIS: ccd2iso  ... its in the repos.. install it
<Slart> editTHIS: sudo apt-get install ccd2iso
<editTHIS> ccd2iso is installed
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, dpkg -l build-essential
<editTHIS> i just dont know the command
<Slart> editTHIS: the man ccd2iso or ccd2iso --help will give you more info
<XStylus> debCarlos: No packages found
<soundray> editTHIS: 'man ccd2iso' should explain it. Alternatively, run 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso'
<Pici> elo: Perhaps ##c or ##C++ would be a better place to ask this? I dont know, I'm not sure if this is something that is more language or OS related.
<editTHIS> i did that it says
<editTHIS> Usage:
<editTHIS>         ccd2iso <.img filename> <.iso filename>
<editTHIS>         ccd2iso <option>
<FloodBot1> editTHIS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozzloy> i am unable to get samba working. can i get some help please?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Then you need to install it :) : $ aptitude install build-essential
<Slart> editTHIS: is that unclear in some way?
<alraune> ﻿TuxguinIowa : ?
<chriswr> jack_sparrow: so what if i get virtual box , will i be able to play some of the latest games , or is it just like playing games in linux ........ sucky
<XStylus> debCarlos: In progress... :)
<Slart> chriswr: you won't be playing any games using virtualbox, afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr Dont plan on running the latest games in any vm
<XStylus> debCarlos: Done.
<debCarlos> XStylus: Ok, try now
<debCarlos> ./configure
<editTHIS> ok i have read the help it just doesnt clearly explain what to do
<JonathanEllis> ﻿rockenrola: Thanks. When I redirect output into some file, the cron jobs work. When I dont redirect, they dont! Wierd. However I found this tutorial http://www.tutorial5.com/content/view/95/51/ that recommends redirecting into >/dev/null 2>&1 which also seems to work.
<chriswr> jack_sparrow slart: so im better off dual booting?
<soundray> editTHIS: it does. You just have to *dare* to understand
<Slart> chriswr: for playing games, yes
<axenory> soundray: is there a way to make a backup so when I reinstall ubuntu I can have all the updates and programs downloaded and installed
<joshua__> i'm not seeing anything soundray
<herrmess> !transmission > herrmess
<ubottu> herrmess, please see my private message
<soundray> !clone | axenory
<ubottu> axenory: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ManicDeity> I dual boot with XP specifically for games.  Only way to run them is native.
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr In my opinion.. yes.. may of us do,.  Let each os do what it does best.  I use XP for games, and NO internet, and ubuntu for everything else
<rubydiamond> How can I install Windows XP on ubuntu
<soundray> joshua__: is one listed when you run 'lsusb'?
<Jack_Sparrow> many
<joshua__> the closest i see is  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<herrmess> rubydiamond: VirtualBox
<XStylus> debCarlos: "error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found"
<axenory> soundray: but I wont be cloning the sound problem that I have right?
<ManicDeity> Of course I did see a handy guide for turning Windows 2008 Server into  workstation config.  That just sounds fun.
<editTHIS> there is no man and --help only outputs usage ccd2iso <.img filename> <.iso filename> but what does that mean?
<alraune> rubydiamond : as a virtual mchine
<rubydiamond> yeah
<bonez45> I just loaded ubuntu on my PC at home... and it loaded right up... but I wanted to install compiz-fusion.. and it said that installed too, using apt.. but when I log in I get xsession errors... says xgl can't loa
<bonez45> load
<herrmess> rubydiamond: But it's limited (sound and graphics)
<soundray> axenory: you didn't install the faulty OSS drivers through a deb package, so no.
<debCarlos> XStylus: Wait a sec, i'm having same error :) , try installing libuuid $ apt-get install libuuid
<bonez45> how does one get xserver-xgl to load and run?
<ZeroOP> hello folks :)
<XStylus> debCarlos: Already tried. No go
<barni> how i check my error log
<editTHIS> soundray: there is no man and --help only outputs usage ccd2iso <.img filename> <.iso filename> but what does that mean?
<Slart> editTHIS: open a terminal, write ccd2iso <input your img filename here> <input what you want to resulting iso file to be called here>
<XStylus> debCarlos: "Couldn't find package libuuid"
<joshua__> did that help? It says Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<editTHIS> do i put the <>?
<soundray> editTHIS: it means if you have a ccd file named file.ccd, you can turn it into an iso by issuing the command 'ccd2iso file.ccd file.iso'
<axenory> soundray: well actually i think I did
<Pici> editTHIS: no.
<Slart> editTHIS: nope
<hmuller> I have normal sound through the speakers, but no pc speaker i.e. system beeps.  Where do I look to restore this?
<paolo> hi! something caused a bug when i changed screen resolution, now I can only see the screen if the resolution is set to 640x480 and when i try to set higher resolution I see a mess in the screen... what could I do? plz help me :) thnks
<debCarlos> XStylus: ok, i'm looking on google, hold on a sec :)
<chriswr> jack_sparrow: ok , well my windows xp is kinda slow at booting up cause i loaded it down before switching to ubuntu , is there a way to do a full system restart and just wipe my drive but save my ubuntu so i dont have to reinstall it
<herrmess> Anyone knows if/why transmission (the bt client) is limited to 2 torrents?
<XStylus> debCarlos: No prob. :)
<soundray> axenory: then don't go down the cloning route
<piasdom> hello
<piasdom> can soneone help me /w a segmentation fault ?
<Slart> herrmess: I'm just guessing but I think some clients need one open port per torrent.. it could have just two ports to chose from?
<td123> herrmess: I think the limit can be set in the preferences. btw, having more then 2 torrents active won't get them any quicker :)
<axenory> soundray: so how can I make a backup only for the programs installed at least so I dont have to write down everything and install them again.....?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Wich ubuntu version are you using?
<XStylus> debCarlos: 8.04.1
<debCarlos> XStylus: ok
<XStylus> debCarlos: Check that, ubuntu SERVER 8.04.1
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr save /home to a usb..
<ManicDeity> chriswr the XP is on a different partition, right?  Just wipe that partition.
<herrmess> td123: You're partially right; 2 torrents don't fill up my entire d/l bandwidth.
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr I need to run but there is lots of good help in here
<joshua__> soundray its says: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01). does that help?
<herrmess> Slart: Actually it has 1 port to configure...
<Flannel> XStylus: the package is libuuid1
<soundray> joshua__: no, that's your wired Ethernet
<herrmess> Sometimes it won't even Open a new torrent file. And the file is ok, I checked it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ManicDeity No it isnt..
<hmuller> axenory: from the dpkg manpage: dpkg --get-selections > myselections
<sysop1972_> Is there someone who is good with samba that could please help me out?
<XStylus> debCarlos: "libuuid1 is already the newest version"
<legend2440> soundray: here is info for joshua__ gateway t-1620  there is link for drivers including wifi drivers for Windows. i don't have a laptop or wifi so i can't help him install the drivers with ndiswrapper or however its done    http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/Triton/1014881R/1014881Rnv.shtml
<XStylus> Er... sorry, that was for Flannel
<soundray> axenory: do you remember the name of the package that ruined it for you? If so, you can edit the file ~/my-packages and remove the lines that relate toit.
<chriswr> manicdeity: i ran the ubuntu install cd in windows , does that make a difference?
<alraune> rubydiamond : i've done just the other way, but ubuntu got working imaging machines, too
<Slart> herrmess: hmm.. then I have no idea.. perhaps the developer thought only using two torrents at a time was a decent setting everyone should use? =)
<axenory> mmmmm its getting a little complicated I cant understand pretty well:)
<herrmess> Slart :)    my guess is that the upload is low so the torrents are limited by number.
<joshua__> thanks legend
<soundray> legend2440: thanks -- joshua__, is that what you have, a gateway t-1620?
<joshua__> yes
<bonez45> xgl?
<Slart> herrmess: sounds reasonable too =)
<herrmess> Didn't find any google on this... maybe I'll check the code :)
<axenory> I will come later I have to eat.....lll
<td123> herrmess: try using a different app for torrents if you're unhappy, that's the great thing about choice:P
<soundray> axenory: then don't clone -- just reinstall and install only the packages you know are safe
<axenory> thanks evrone though for you help!! seeya!
<herrmess> td123: That's the thing, I'm thinking Azureus but the bloat, it itches...
<ozzloy> other computers are visible on the windows network, but when i click on them in nautilus it comes up blank.  how do i see the contents?
<herrmess> Other apps are less appealing.
<Slart> herrmess: actually azureus is getting better and better.. or you can run utorrent in wine
<slashzul> how do you mount a windows shared server ?
<td123> herrmess: ya... azureus is soo bloated. try something really lightweight
<debCarlos> XStylus: This is weird, i can't find the source of libuuid..
<soundray> legend2440: don't you think we should try native drivers first?
<elo> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compilerpath or name. <--- ??
<debCarlos> !libuuid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libuuid
<herrmess> Slart: uTorrent works Platinum on wine? I gotta see this...
<debCarlos> !find libuuid
<ubottu> Found: libuuid1, libuuid-perl
<chriswr> slart: but azureus is really slow running
<legend2440> soundray: your the expert i know nothing of wireless
<hsk> s
<Slart> herrmess: I think the developer worked together with the wine people or something.. it's supposed to work nicely according to those that have tried it
<soundray> legend2440: I wish I was
<hsk> exit
<slashzul> how do you mount a WINDOWS shared server ?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Try installing libuuid-perl
<soundray> joshua__: have you located your wireless device in lsusb output?
<Slart> chriswr: slow running? I've never noticed it being slow.. but I've got plenty of memory for it to use
<sns> request: sample xorg.conf file with 16:9 resolution
<XStylus> debCarlos: Beat ya' to it. Installed it, but ./configure still gives same error
<joshua__> no soundray. I am looking
<barni> Slart: I think nothing in the error logs
<debCarlos> XStylus: mmm
<barni> Slart: it freezes after the same amount of time
<chriswr> slart: i think it would run fine on 1gb of ram , but idk , maybe my computers just a little screwy
<Slart> barni: ok.. well.. the most common reason for computer crashing after a while would be overheating in my experience.. are the fans working ok?
<nachumatalamata> ...?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Ok, i found a page that says that you may need e2fsprogs-devel
<Slart> chriswr: I've got 4 GB of memory.. but it runs fine day after day..night after night
<karine> bon quoi
<barni> Slart: I opened th computer, and i saw they work
<Slart> !fr | karine
<ubottu> karine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<barni> Slart: I also put some sensors of pc temperature
<bonez45> anyone know how to get xgl working, ?
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Cool. How to I install that?
<chriswr> slart: the 3gb of extra memory that you got might be making a diference
<barni> cpu: 46C
<Slart> barni: then I don't know what could be wrong.. but take all the info you've told me.. put it all into one line with a question and perhaps someone else can help you
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, $ apt-get install libuuid-devel
<soundray> joshua__: can you do a 'lsmod | grep rtl8187' and let me know if there's any output
<summatusmentis> so I'm running ubuntu inside of Vmware Fusion, and I've got two virtual network interfaces. If I let the machine sit, for some reason the interface that provides a net connection(through NAT) stops working. Thoughts?
<soundray> summatusmentis: is it the beta of Fusion?
<barni> please help: my pc freezes after the same amount of time, fans work well, and cpu temp:46C
<XStylus> debCarlos: "Couldn't find package libuuid-devel"
<summatusmentis> soundray: nope
<debCarlos> XStylus: Damn, i got that error too ...
<sidelil> excuse me, I've installed by mistake ume-config-netbook and i can't remove it anymore. How can I get rid of it?
<barni> only under ubuntu
<chriswr> if wanting to fully wipe out my drive of windows xp and keep my ubuntu on it , but i installed ubuntu with the cd while running windows , can i do that?
<soundray> summatusmentis: which Ubuntu version?
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr no
<herrmess> Any recommended lightweight IDE?
<herrmess> (for c/c++)
<Slart> !ide | herrmess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<alraune> chriswr : yes
<Slart> !code | herrmess
<ubottu> herrmess: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<LSD|Ninja> herrmess: gedit :P
<sidelil> herrmess, I like Geany
<Slart> herrmess: anjuta is one
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr There are some workarounds on the wubi site but best to start over
<summatusmentis> soundray: most recent... ummm Hardy?
<herrmess> LSD|N u mean vi :)
<barni> please help: my pc freezes after the same amount of time, fans work well, and cpu temp:46C
<Guest46270> hallo. i habe a problem with my ubuntu 8.04. i deinstalled evolution and after restart of the computer a can´t see anything on my background. No menu or such else:(
<chriswr> jack_sparrow alraune: ........ oooook , i got 2 completly diff answers
<Slart> herrmess: eclipse is anything but light according to the rumours
<joshua__> soundray am i to type that the same way you did. if so, I got nothing back
<soundray> summatusmentis: does it work when you use the bridging option?
<chriswr> jack_sparrow: oh
<LSD|Ninja> eclipse is java iirc, it's almost impossible for a java app to be 'light'
<soundray> joshua__: yes, everything between the 'quote' marks
<joshua__> okay. I did that and got nothing back
<summatusmentis> soundray: I don't know, I don't believe bridging works when I'm on wireless
<herrmess> Anjuta... ok, let's try.
<soundray> joshua__: try a 'sudo modprobe rtl8187' and see if it reports anything
<Slart> herrmess: pida is almost a text editor.. with the small extra that when it starts it tells you "Pida loves you" =)
<alraune> chriswr : Ill dialog jack_sparrow, wait..
<Jack_Sparrow> alraune He installed using wubi...
<debCarlos> XStylus: I'm looking for it, but, while i look, can you paste the output of $ ls -a /dev   in pastebin =
<debCarlos> *= ?
<soundray> summatusmentis: it's not your wireless in the host going down?
<joshua__> okay. it just asked for my password
<Jack_Sparrow> alraune His ubuntu install is in a file on the ntfs drive c
<soundray> joshua__: did you enter it?
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Gotcha. Just a sec
<joshua__> I placed in my password and got nothing back
<sidelil> excuse me, I've installed by mistake ume-config-netbook and i can't remove it anymore. How can I get rid of it? It annoys me and doesnt let me upgrade the system
<barni> please help: my pc freezes after the same amount of time, fans work well, and cpu temp:46C
<soundray> joshua__: good. Does 'dmesg | tail' say anything interesting about rtl and/or wireless?
<legend2440> soundray: here are instructions for joshua__   card  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<chriswr> jack_sparrow: well can i just save my home folder on ubuntu , and wipe my whole drive , then reinstall ubuntu in windows after i get done installing xp just like before and replace that home folder that it makes with this one?
<summatusmentis> soundray: no, the wireless on my host works perfectly. I can't figure out what the issue would be
<kernelupdate> I set my pc to update the kernel in the morning, and left my house. Upon coming home, I see  that it asks me what to do with menu.lst, however after that it does nothing and doesn't complete the update system. After that things are messed up. How can I fix this?
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28087/
<ere4si> sidelil: how did you install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr avoid installing from inside windows with wubi
<sidelil> ere4si, apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to run..
<chriswr> jack_sparrow: can i still dual boot other wise?
<ere4si> sidelil: sudo apt-get remove --purge   should work
<soundray> legend2440: I know, I was hoping to avoid the compile route, because Ubuntu may have updated the driver since that page was written
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr yes, you can still dual boot if you do a normal install on a sep partition
<sidelil> ere4si, it doesn't unfortunately
<legend2440> soundray:   oh ok
<kernelupdate> Anyone?
<ere4si> sidelil: any errors get mentioned?
<chriswr> jack_sparrow umm befor you run , can you give me a link that could tell me how to do that?
<soundray> summatusmentis: I don't know then... I run gutsy in Fusion, and I only lose the network when the host wireless is flaky. (Unrelated tip: stay away from the beta 1, it doesn't play at all well with Ubuntu)
<rand0m> is it imperative to do all updates in ubuntu?
<rand0m> gnome
<Quicksilva2> Hi im trying to change my subtitles colour to yellow in mplayer, does anyone know who to do this?
<daxroc> Evening all
<sidelil> ere4si, yes, it's trying to overwrite xorg.conf and it's not allowed. It says that dpkg exits with error code 2
<kernelupdate> I set my pc to update the kernel in the morning, and left my house. Upon coming home, I see  that it asks me what to do with menu.lst, however after that it does nothing and doesn't complete the update system. After that things are messed up. How can I fix this?
<summatusmentis> soundray: :-/ alright, thanks
<herrmess> How do I configure compiz to do the "box" desk-switching?
<bullgard4> How to run a 'identd'? I read RFC1413 but could not answer this question.
<Slart> kernelupdate: can you boot?
<zill> Does anyone know how to set up the mime type to serve application/xhtml+xml in apache2?
<daxroc> I cant seem to browse the local samba shares through nautilus ?
<soundray> joshua__: feel free to put the output from 'dmesg | tail -n 30' on a pastebin site
<soundray> !pastebin > joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__, please see my private message
<Hardy_Feisty> how can I connect to a pc in the local network with nautilus if I know the ip ?
<debCarlos> XStylus: Ok, i find that your local disk (Not the RAID) is /dev/sda, maybe the output of $ ls /dev/i2o can reveal more :)
<Slart> herrmess: ask in #compizfusion .. that's where the visual effects people hang out
<fxkr> i just removed a user account (via deluser), and he ist still loggged on. i could of course just quit that session, but... how can i kill it ?
<deathchimp> hermess, do the basic compiz effects work?
<herrmess> 10x Slart
<soundray> !cube > herrmess
<ubottu> herrmess, please see my private message
<maryam> hey guys, I had an older Belkin F5d7010 V5001, it worked out of the box with Gutsy as well as Hardy. However, it's performance lately has been pretty bad, so I contacted Belkin, and they sent me a replacement. The replacement is a V. 8000. I plugged this into the laptop, and restricted drivers manager detected it, and said that its an Atheros card, and gave me two checkboxes to check for it, I did, then it restarted my system.
<maryam> Well, now it says that the drivers are in place, but I am unable to access the wireless card
<XStylus> debCarlos: Just a sec then
<Slart> herrmess: sorry..  #compiz-fusion
<herrmess> deathchimp yes
<crashsystems> hardy_Feisty: how do you want to connect? file sharing?
<daxroc> *under a default install , added my username + pass via smbpasswd -L -a name, smbpasswd -L -e name
<maryam> Could someone help me figure out what chipset I have so that I could try to get this darn thing to work, either with ndiswrapper or some other way
<deathchimp> hermess alright, then you need advanced desktop effects settings
<XStylus> debCarlos: Heck, I can type it. ".  ..  hda"
<Slart> fxkr: slay it.. you might have to install slay first though
<maryam> I would REALLY appreciate any help.
<barni> is it normal that a cpu temp is 46
<deathchimp> hermess you can get it through add remove
<ere4si> sidelil: I would do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then try to remove --purge
<phaverkamp> @maryam Start with lspci
<Hardy_Feisty> yes crashsystems just how do I enter an ip in windos its two backslashs
<fxkr> Slart: now thats interesting: no built-in tools?
<maryam> okay
<Slart> barni: yes.. it's fine.. a bit cold even compared to my computer
<soundray> maryam: with recent Atheros chips, it helps to try a pre-release driver. There are instructions on the eeepc page, I'll dig it out...
<joshua__> soundray here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28088/
<crashsystems> hardy_feisty: smb://192.168.1.1/share_name
<zill> Can anyone tell me how to set up the Apache2 Mime type to serve application/xhtml+xml?
<Slart> fxkr: well.. there might be... but I don't remember them.. I do remember slay though.. might be the barbarian in me =)
<Hardy_Feisty> ah ok
<soundray> maryam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes -- scroll down to Workaround: Madwifi (recommended)
<crashsystems> ﻿hardy_feisty:replace with appropriate values
<herrmess> deathchimp : cool thanks
<maryam> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 001d (rev 01)
<maryam> I get that with lspci
<acer_> sasa
<fxkr> Slart: just an idea... i wonder if "killall" can do it - talk about barbarian :)
<sidelil> ere4si, ok thanks
<deathchimp> herrmess you should be able to figure the rest out, have fun
<Pici> Is there a diff like tool or a diff argument that will tell me what percentage of two files are different?
<soundray> joshua__: I'd like the output of 'dmesg | tail -n 30' please
<cool> whats a good  thats not wine  and free?????
<deathchimp> cool, nothing
<Slart> fxkr: perhaps...
<herrmess> Whoaaaaa settings manager looks awesome.
<Slart> cool: nethack is a good free
<daxroc> Is there an actual recent guide for samba ?
<kernelupdate> Slart: I was able to boot(set it to not change menu.lst) but since the update didn't complete there were some problems. I had to uninstall the nvidia drivers and reinstall them. I'm not sure if my system stability is jeopardized however which is why I'm consulting here
<Pici> !games | cool
<ubottu> cool: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<maryam> phaverkamp, soundray : 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 001d (rev 01)
<maryam>  is what I get with lspci
<soundray> maryam: try the eeepc instructions
<maryam> soundray: will do
<Slart> kernelupdate: can you run the update again?
<deathchimp> !games | deathchimp
<ubottu> deathchimp, please see my private message
<debCarlos> How can i do (?) a ssh server in Ubuntu ? I mean, wich command do i have to use ?
<joshua__> soundray here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28089/
<kernelupdate> Slart: I'm really worried because it's a kernel update. I ran an update(another update) but I didn't see the kernel update in the updates list. I'm worried because there was no confirmation if the update earlier(the kernel one) was completed
<phaverkamp> @maryam Atheros chipsets usally work in Ubuntu as far as I know, cant help as much as a like from here
<Slart> cool: also check out happy penguin.. www.happypenguin.org
<dannyboy> how can i get a windows mobile cell phone to work with ubuntu?
<indra> ssh -C -D number_of_ports username@remotemashine
<kernelupdate> .36 or something. 2.6.24.19.36 or something was it?
<fxkr> Slart: strange. "sudo slay sandbox" says killing all processes .. done, but the session is still alive.
<soundray> joshua__: good. Can you see a wireless interface when you open System-Administration-Network ?
<Slart> fxkr: perhaps it needs a -9.. not sure though.. checked the man page?
 * daxroc has just about had it with ubuntus wanabe zeroconf .... pita especially with the latest release (hardy lets break everything ) :O
<palomer> hello
<joshua__> no i do not
<palomer> how do I burn an img file?
<fxkr> Slart: the other interesting thing is: the sandbox user's prompt now looks like that: "I have no name!@qux:/$" (qux is my computers name)
<fxkr> Slart: yes i did.
<Slart> palomer: if you're lucky you can just rename it to .iso.. then burn that
<crashsystems> @palomer are you in ubuntu or windows?
<soundray> joshua__: in that case, you should try to compile a driver yourself. Instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Slart> palomer: I've been lucky so far.. haven't found a img-file that wasn't also an iso
<jeffluo> Is there anyone from China?
<neoncore> hi i need help please
<Slart> !ch | jeffluo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Slart> !cn | jeffluo
<ubottu> jeffluo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<daxroc> I would much prefer a more stable release than many poor ones ... Guess I am alone on that one
<joshua__> soundray thanks. I'm sure that will work
<fxkr> Slart: aaaaaaaaha. "sudo killall -u sandbox" --> Cannot find user sandbox
<neoncore> i started to install ubuntu 8.04 useing wubi
<kernelupdate> Slart: any way I can know how there's no problems?
<neoncore> when i reboot
<debCarlos> XStylus: ?
<LSD|Ninja> daxroc: LTS releases let breakage slide because they have 3 years to fix it
<Slart> kernelupdate: mm.. I would try doing that update again... if it wasn't completed it should redo it..
<fxkr> Slart: which plays nicely together with the "I have no name!" prompt
<neoncore> it kind loads some
<neoncore> after that
<Slart> kernelupdate: but check what kernel you have running.. uname -a
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Still here
<neoncore> Loading Please wait
<neoncore> and
<debCarlos> XStylus, did you make the ls -a /dev/i2o  ?
<neoncore> tell's me if i want to execute commands as root
<neoncore> sudo and etc..
<Slart> fxkr: but slay is just supposed to kill the processes of a user.. not remove the user itself.. weird
<Guest46270> hallo. I have a problem with my ubuntu 8.04. I deinstalles Evolution without "evolution-data-server-common" but when i restart my computer i only see my background. Can anybody help me?:(
<kernelupdate> Linux Sky 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fxkr> Slart: i removed the user beforehand, as i said
<yousuf> hi to all
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Wasn't even worth postbinning. It was just this:  " .     ..    hda"
<Slart> kernelupdate: that sounds like the latest one.. perhaps it was completed then
<Slart> fxkr: ah..
<kernelupdate> I hope so...
<neoncore> hello please help
<kernelupdate> it's just that I don't know if any other update was incomplete...
<fxkr> Slart: but i have another idea: i ran "whoami", which gave me: "whoami: cannot find name for user ID 1002"
<soundray> joshua__: if not, ask the nice people in this channel again -- be patient though, sometimes it takes some time to find someone who will help.
<kernelupdate> thanks anyway
<daxroc> LSD|Ninja: Are distros with xxx breakages not called alpha / beta at least , how can they pawn that off as being stable ?
<fxkr> Slart: at least now i know his id. lets see *evil grin*
<Slart> kernelupdate: if nothing else.. this is a good time to do a backup ... just in case =)
<Slart> fxkr: hehe
<joshua__> thanks. very appreciative
<neoncore> WILL ANY BODY HELP ME?
<LSD|Ninja> daxroc: welcome to open source software
<Hardy_Feisty> is ubuntu really financed by some billionaire?
<kernelupdate> Slart: It's okay I keep nothing in my ubuntu partition, and I have the 32bit partition :) Just that I'd rather know if things are messing up
<Slart> neoncore: not if you keep shouting
<LSD|Ninja> Hardy_Feisty: Mark Shuttleworth, yes
<neoncore> well i have reason to keep shouting
<itsme> hi everyone, Im in a doubt... Im tryin to find out what version of ubuntu its the best for my laptop... I have an Intel Centrino duo, and I saw there are two versions of ubuntu, 32bits and 64bits... which one should I download?
<Slart> neoncore: but it helps if you actually repeat your question
<Slart> neoncore: you have a reason to shout at us?.. oh.. please tell me that reason
<XStylus> debCarlos: Did you still need me to postbin it anyway...?
<daxroc> LSD|Ninja: Thinking of going back to Gentoo , at least their honest :P
<debCarlos> XStylus, mm, weird :) ... anyway, good news, i already solved the lbuuid thing, you have to download this package ( http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.0.tar.gz), it is e2fsprogs-libraries. Then install it, for that, move tha package to /usr/src, then extract it and run as root # ./configure && make && make install
<Hardy_Feisty> maybe he wants to become ruler of the world with some hidden virus
<neoncore> becouse i said the question with no answer at all
<LSD|Ninja> How did he make his money anyway, he's South African and apartheid's only been over for 15 years or so...
<debCarlos> XStylus, no, don't pastebin it :)
<dannyboy> how can i get a windows mobile cell phone to work with ubuntu?
<palomer> crashsystems, ubuntu
<jpratt> Im trying to install CDEmu and I need libmirage1
<td123> neoncore: stop acting like a spoiled child and find the answer yourself, if people don't know what the answer is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<XStylus> debCarlos: Cool on the libuuid. I'd be happier if we can fix the raid though... :P
<itsme> 32bits or 64bits for intel centrino duo??
<LSD|Ninja> itsme: Core Duo or Core 2 Duo?
<neoncore> at least they could say td123
<Slart> neoncore: and how does that make it ok for you to shout at me? my name is Markus, I'm from Sweden.. I work as a teacher during the daytime, I sometimes help people out here because it's fun most of the time.. now tell me again why you are shouting at me
<neoncore> that they don't know
<itsme> LSD|Ninja, intel centrino 2 duo
<XStylus> debCarlos: Let me take a moment to try the libuuid stuff for a sec
<LSD|Ninja> itsme: Core Duo is 32, Core 2 Duo is either/or (though unless you have or need more than 4GB RAM stick with 32)
<debCarlos> XStylus: It's another step to the solution... install a easy to use GUI
<Pici> !patience | neoncore
<ubottu> neoncore: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<palomer> renaming the img to iso doesn't work
<td123> neoncore: that's not how it works. If people don't know, they usually don't answer, otherwise there would be too much messages for anyone to read
<deathchimp> so, i have a question. Can anyone point me to an article explaining why flash wont play any audio in hardy?
<dru> hey on my moms linux computer at her house .. the internet does not connect, so i brought the tower over to my house and and the internet connected fine right away ... does this mean it is her modem that is not connecting or what?
<XStylus> debCarlos: 404 error on the link
<itsme> LSD|Ninja, it says intel core 2 duo, i have 2gb ram
<Slart> palomer: there is a img to iso conversion program.. it's probably named something like img2iso.. search in synaptic for img, I'm sure you'll find it
<debCarlos> XStylus: Do a $ wget http://the link i give you   :)
<LSD|Ninja> itsme: stick with 32 bit then
<deathchimp> so, i have a question. Can anyone point me to an article explaining why flash wont play any audio in hardy?
<itsme> LSD|Ninja, thank you
<sysop1972_> I created a linux user without a shell to place a few shared folders in and then created all my linux/samba users that match my windows worksations.  I can access the folders but cannot write to them.  Can someone help me out?\
<neoncore> well anyway my proplem is i installed wubi and downloaded iso version x86 cuz i got intel celerone after i reboot it shows logo and that loading bar then goes to something like terminal and says loading please wait while that there is print tell's me if u want use command use sudo etc.. but it won't load i wait for 5min and nothing
<daxroc> itsme: you can check your processor specs under the live cd via cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Slart> deathchimp: flash and sound sometimes work.. sometimes not.. are you using pulseaudio?
<deathchimp> slart yes, all that works on my system
<neoncore> deathchimp is your card builtin
<neoncore> ?
<Slart> deathchimp: do this.. "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol paman padevchooser" those are pulseaudio tools
<deathchimp> slart, yes AVI files play fine, sound card is built in, but only cause the other one is creative XFI
<Slart> deathchimp: some or even all of them might already be installed
<Guest_669jio> hi guyws :)
<neoncore> yo
<jpratt> Where can I get libmirage1
<hiptobecubic> i'm using wine and it changes my resolution and i cant get it back to normal. how can i make wine start thing in windowed mode?
<IloveIT> check this: it'S the best song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IloveIT> http://rapidshare.com/files/130430991/Alex_Gaudino_-_Destination_Calabria.mp3.html
<Slart> hiptobecubic: in the winecfg tell it to emulate a desktop or something like that
<deathchimp> slart, thank you, have to wait for an update to complete before i try it
<neoncore> Start did you read my proplem
<legend2440> deathchimp: do what Slart says but also sometimes installing   libflashsupport   helps  its a Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio
<Slart> deathchimp: my guess is that flash is trying to play audio on your xfi or something.. but we'll see when those tools are installed
<dannyboy> how can i make a windows mobile cell phone work under ubuntu?
<Slart> legend2440 speaks wise things =).. I forgot about the libflash thingy
<legend2440> Slart:   lol
<neoncore> i don't think that can be made dannyboy i think those mobiles uses diffrent api
<neoncore> then desktops systems
<uatec> Hello there
<legend2440> !cookie | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<XStylus> debCarlos: "Fatal error: can't create subst.o: Permission denied"
<Slart> mmm.. yum..apt.. or whatever =)
<neoncore> well anyway my proplem is i installed wubi and downloaded iso version x86 cuz i got intel celerone after i reboot it shows logo and that loading bar then goes to something like terminal and says loading please wait while that there is print tell's me if u want use command use sudo etc.. but it won't load i wait for 5min and nothing
<fxkr> Slart: i nearly have it: for pid in `ps -U 1002 h -o pid` ; do ; kill $pid ; done
<debCarlos> XStylus, you have to run all commands as root :)
<wild_oscar> how do I disable the internet on gnome?
<fxkr> Slart: but: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<dannyboy> neoncore: i heard about something SYNCE thats supposed to work...but i cant find anything on it...
<XStylus> Yep. Sudo'd each command.
<uatec> Hello there
<fxkr> Slart: what am i doin wrong?
<Slart> fxkr: wow.. I think you actually recreated the slay command =) I think that's almost what it does
<wild_oscar> I thought that untick "enable network" on NM would work
<wild_oscar> but apparently not, as I'm still connected!
<Slart> fxkr: no ; after do
<Slart> fxkr: just ; do kill $pid; done
<XStylus> debCarlos: Did it work on your end?
<Toba> how can I get ubuntu to give me a proper xorg crash dump?
<Toba> instead of this stupid gui 'help us help you' shit
<neoncore> dannyboy go to synce.org
<debCarlos> XStylus: Yes...
<robdeman> hi all; does Ubuntu have QT 4.4 installed?
<Slart> robdeman: isn't QT what kde uses?.. or?..
<XStylus> debCarlos: Interesting.
<jpratt> I need to get libmirage1 how do i get it
<fxkr> Slart: ah finally: "Session terminated, killing shell... ...killed."
<fxkr> Slart: owned
<Slart> fxkr: hehe
<neoncore> Start:  my proplem is i installed wubi and downloaded iso version x86 cuz i got intel celerone after i reboot it shows logo and that loading bar then goes to something like terminal and says loading please wait while that there is print tell's me if u want use command use sudo etc.. but it won't load i wait for 5min and nothing
<bbarton> can someone help me run an exe??
<neoncore> use wine
<rexus> drink wine
<dr_Willis> wine /path/to/command.exe
<bbarton> yea but i can't get the syntax right
<robdeman> Slart: Not sure
<fxkr> Slart: thanks for helping. and now i'll go read that Advanced Bash Scripting Guide =)
<Slart> bbarton: I think there's a wine command for command line programs too... but start by telling us what the program is
<kaushal> hia ll
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28095/
<Slart> fxkr: you're welcome
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, i'll check it
<jeffluo> is there anyone use xfce?
<neoncore> Start did you read my message or you don't know the propelm
<neoncore> proplem*
<bbarton> ok.... i did "$ wine /home/blah blah blah and it says cannot find..
<bbarton> the path is right though
<Slart> neoncore: I've never used wubi.. and I've never heard of that kind of problem.. sorry
<jeffluo> How can I expand the length of xfce launcher?
<dr_Willis> spaces in the pathname - demand quotes, or escapes
<bbarton> ??
<deathchimp> slart pulseaudio tools are now installed, what should I check?
<Pici> dr_Willis: you mean escape?
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, You're running it as root ?
<uatec> I activated the Window Decoration plugin using the compiz config settings manager...
<bbarton> i'm really new to nix
<uatec> now the window manager is all up the spout
<Slart> deathchimp: did you get a small icon in the systray.. with an audio plug and some wire?
<jeffluo> the custom panel.
<uatec> there is no border or anything
<deathchimp> slart negative
<uatec> just a close button, and a title and stuff
<Slart> deathchimp: ok.. run this in a terminal, pavucontrol
<XStylus> debCarlos: Logged in as root? No (can that be done?). Sudo'd? Yes.
<uatec> if i turn it off i have no window manager
<easylabs> hi
<Slart> deathchimp: you should get a small window
<uatec> how can i make there be a border?
<bbarton> ok... now i get bad exe format.... it was a dns client for linux..
<deathchimp> slart got it
<dr_Willis> bbarton,  wine 'this/path/has spaces/in/its/name/spaces here also.exe'
<jpratt> Please help me I want to install CDemu-daemon and I need Libmirage1
<Slart> deathchimp: ok.. now start firefox and go to something with flash
<uatec> or how can i disable it and enable another settings manager?
<uatec> s/settings/window
<Slart> deathchimp: youtube will work nicely
<jeffluo> much appreciate to help me solve this issue....
<wild_oscar> does anyone know what "enable networking" checkbox is for in nm-applet?
<easylabs> i have a problem with wine, anyone can help¿?
<debCarlos> XStylus, ok, it can be done with $ su ... but it's better do it with $ sudo ... you tried sudoing ?
<Slart> deathchimp: and start some movie or something.. anything that makes sound.. now watch that pulseaudio window..did anything change?
<sns> I'll paypal the person who can help me get the right resolution on my hdtv that is used as primary monitor
<jeffluo> how can I expand the custom panel?
<XStylus> debCarlos: Line 65 has the command I used when I tried the second time.
<deathchimp> slart you are a god, works great
<Slart> deathchimp: it works now?
<deathchimp> slart yea, no idea why
<dr_Willis> sns,  if using the nvidia drivers, i normally tweak mine with the 'nvidia-settings' tool thats in the repositries
<wild_oscar> I *thought* it would enable or disable network
<jeffluo> ..
<Slart> deathchimp: wow.. this wasn't supposed to fix anything.. but hey.. if it works.. great =)
<wild_oscar> but it's a rather useless button
<deathchimp> slart thanks man, no idea must have just kicked it.
<wild_oscar> sns: what seems to be the problem?
<sns> dr_Willis: tried that. can try it again
<debCarlos> Weird... run $ sudo passwd and enter the new unix password (To root) then run $ su , enter that pass and try it again :)
<XStylus> debCarlos: "su root" asks for a password I don't have (and never put in for root)
<Slart> deathchimp: hehe.. perhaps installing those tools restarted pulseaudio.. well well
<sns> wild_oscar: problem is that I can't get it to show any other resolutions than 640x480 and 800x600
<hittingpilot> My flash player won't let youtube videos go full screen
<Slart> XStylus: there is no root password in ubuntu
<easylabs> i have a real problem any one can help¿?
<dr_Willis> bbarton,  somthing is seriously weird if you are trying to run a 'linux' dns client with wine. You may want to tell the channel the original problem and what you are trying to do. (not me, i gotta help  the wife)
<XStylus> Slart: So then I assume there's no way to "su" to root then?
<wild_oscar> sns: what videocard do you have? have you tried changing it manually in xorg.conf?
<dr_Willis> XStylus,  there is.. but no real need to.
<Slart> XStylus: well.. you shouldn't really have to su to root.. but if you really really have to you can use sudo -i
<td123> XStylus, to set a root password. Do "sudo passwd root"
<sns> nvidia 7150
<LSD|Ninja> XStylus: everything you need root for in general use can be handled with sudo on Ubuntu
<rockenrola> XStylus: well in the terminal you could do "sudo bash" that gives you a root terminal
<db92> aptitude wants to remove some packages it considers unnecessary, is this safe?
<XStylus> That's about what I figured.
<Slart> XStylus: but think twice before you do it.. ubuntu is designed to use sudo and such..
<alraune> sns :as using no hdtv, i'm carefull : usually settings are stored /etc/X11/xorg.conf, to configure it takes (sudo terminal) dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver.xorg
<Slart> db92: it usually is.. what packages does it want to remove?
<td123> XStylus, your best bet is to do sudo bash if you want root terminal
<harvey1> quick shell script problem, how do you define parameters, I tried MODE="-l" ls $MODE, but I get invalid options
<debCarlos> XStylus, you have to give the root a pasword, you can do it by typing $ sudo passwd   then enter NEW root password.... then $ su  :)
<db92> Slart, plenty of stuff, but im just worrying cos it looks as if its going to remove mpeg codecs or something :\
<sns> alraune: I know that. Problem seems to be a bit more complex I'm sorry to say
<db92> Slart, sec pasting
<Slart> db92: did you remove any software recently?
<db92> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28098/
<db92> Slart, well i did remove kubuntu desktop few hours ago, but i still got that message before doing that :\
<hittingpilot> My firefox won't display youtube videos full screen
<Slart> db92: ouch.. that's a lot of software.. I'd be careful
<debCarlos> XStylus, i'm going to eat, wait me for 5 minutes :)
<wild_oscar> sns: do you have the command nvidia-settings ?
<db92> Slart, aptitude just insists on removing it
<XStylus> debCarlos: Well, apparently su root pwned sudo because it's compiling it now.
<db92> Slart, i cant proceed without doing so :\
<avis> has anyone had any experience with sbackup creating tar files that cannot be opened ?  it seems like the tar process it yields never ends
<Slart> db92: if I were you I'd ask this question to one of the local guru's..
<XStylus> debCarlos: Catch ya' when you get back. Thanks for all your help thus far.
<db92> Slart, and that would be? :/
<sns> wild_oscar: yes. But resolution makes the app unusable
<harvey1> ls '$MODE' doesnt help either
<alraune> sns : thought so, could you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cheery> holy cow! huge channel
<harvey1> http://paste.arandomurl.com/487f92455cbcb is the script
<alraune> sns: dialog
<Slart> db92: well.. mostly they are the ones doing the admin stuff.. telling people to go to !ot channels, stop swearing, stop repeating etc =)
<rbrunhuber> does the nvidia-glx driver have xrandr output detection?
<db92> rofl... :|
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28100
<Slart> db92: but it's enough to send them that pastebin you sent me.. asking if those packages are vital to your system
<Cheery> I am thinking to loan liblame from ubuntu to my debian system, I'd want to know how to create the db-package from sources
<Pici> harvey1: mode='-l
<db92> and where do i find them? :DDD
<Pici> harvey1: mode='-l'    ls $mode   should work, but #bash is a better place to ask such questions
<Slart> db92: I can't think of a reason for it to want to remove the fonts...
<Slart> db92: ask pici.. anyone answering with long bash lines ought to know =)
<harvey1> ok, thanks
<Cheery> deb-package*
<Cheery> $ sudo dpkg -b lame-3.96.1 liblame0.deb
<Cheery> dpkg-deb: failed to open package info file `lame-3.96.1/DEBIAN/control' for reading: No such file or directory
<johnny05> Hey guys. Setting up an apache server. It's all running fine, but for some reason apache doesn't have access to some directories. I've tried chmod 777 on everything and that works, but there has to be a better way. I think it has something to do with the user that is creating the directories not belonging to the group that the webserver belongs to, but i'm not sure.
<Slart> Pici: would you mind taking a look at db92's question.. aptitude wants to remove a long lins of stuff.. are those packages vital to an ubuntu system or is it ok to remove them? http://paste.ubuntu.com/28098/
<sns> brb
<debCarlos> i'm back
<Pici> Slart: They look okay to me, but some things he may not want to remove, like mysql stuff, and ccsm... and maybe som of the kde stuff.
<Intrepid> I recently messed up my install of compiz, somehow. Is there a way to reinstall everything it needs back to an original installation?
<db92> Pici, i never use mysql :DDD
<XStylus> debCarlos: Welcome back.
<robdeman> how can I install QT 4.4 on my Ubuntu box? anybody?
<Cheery> lol, normal deb-package worked just well
<db92> Pici, and i turned off compiz for the sake of simplicity
<db92> Pici, been days since i last used it
<Slart> Pici: I guess he'll have to reinstall them when aptitude is done..
<Cheery> what are the differences with ubuntu and debian really? they seem like a same system, ubuntu just has more updated repositories
<XStylus> debCarlos: su root got the package installed. Then went back to gparted and did ./configure. Now it's saying it needs libparted 1.7.1
<Pici> db92: then it looks okay to me.
<bullgard4> Is it customary to block port 113 or leave it open?
<Slart> db92: then perhaps aptitude is kind of smart after all =)
<Slart> Pici: thanks
<db92> :PP
<johnny05> Any ideas guys. How can i check what groups are available and what users are in what groups?
<sheep> bullgard4: if it's casuing problems with irc and you aren't running an ident daemon, try blocking it
<Slart> johnny05: there is a "groups" command to list the groups
<Slart> johnny05: there might be some switches for it.. check the man pages.. see if they mention any other commands
<debCarlos> XStylues: Yeah, it says that to me too. But for libparted you need readline :S
<debCarlos> *Xstylus
<bullgard4> sheep: I will consider your advise.
<debCarlos> *XStylus
<DigitalNinja> what package do I install to get mod_rewrite?
<debCarlos> XStylus, readline : (http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/readline/readline-5.2.tar.gz) and parted: (http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/parted/parted-1.8.8.tar.gz) you have to do the same thing you did with e2fsprogs-libraries with them :)
<db92> is xfce worth a try?
<rrowell> how can i find the md5 for the ubuntu releases?  My disk does not work when burnt and when I tell it to self-scan it reports 3 errors, but since there is no md5sum listed on the download page (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=kubuntu-kde4&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Flug.mtu.edu%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=&download-button=&flavor=kubuntu) I have no idea if it is my ISO or a problem with the burn process...
<XStylus> debCarlos: Guess I better get started then
<zaapiel> !
<Slart> db92: xfce is nice if you're looking for a light, clean desktop
<zaapiel> ubottu: help
<ubottu> zaapiel: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> db92: I use it for my mini itx server
<db92> Slart, for usual desktop pc what do you recommend?
<debCarlos> XStylus, then it should compile right. Remember, you have to compile readline before parted ..
<db92> Slart, its not like im not satisfied with gnome, i just wanna see a different experience for a sec:P
<zaapiel> !search google earth
<ubottu> Found: grue, soc, google, cubuntu, picasa, gtalk, googleearth, maps, earth, google earth
<bullgard4> sheep: I could install the DEB program package pidentd. Will this cause a noticable load to my 1.8 GHz Ubuntu laptop?
<zaapiel> !search googleearth
<ubottu> Found: googleearth, maps
<zaapiel> gah
<Pici> !googlearth | zaapiel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googlearth
<zaapiel> i cant work this thing
<Pici> !googleearth | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<j0hn> hello, can anyone help me with samba and ubuntu?
<zaapiel> ty Pici
<sysop1972_> Still in need of Samba help...
<Pici> zaapiel: yeo
<johnny05> How can i tell what group user/group apache is running as?
<sheep> bullgard4: I don't think it would use very much memory or cpu, although I use oidentd not pidentd
<Xamusk> is there any way to work around the openvpn blacklists?
<Pici> zaapiel: Yep, except I can't spell today.
<j0hn> i have all configurated but i want to see the other computers from my ubuntu
<Pici> Xamusk: Why would you want to do that?
<rrowell> anyone know where to find MD5 sums for official Kubuntu releases?
<zaapiel> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bullgard4> sheep: ok.
<herrmess> How do I disable oidentd from loading on startup?
<sns> b
<rrowell> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Xamusk> Pici, because I have to connect to an unpatched server whose admin refuses to patch because it would be too much trouble to regenerate all certs
<Slart> db92: I use gnome myself and I'm happy with it.. I could use xfce for a laptop or something where I don't need all the bling bling
<johnny05> nvm, i found out my apache is running as www-data, but the directories are all created as my username. so how can i add things that my account creates to the www-data group so that apache has access?
<sns> paypal competition is over. mate over at kubuntu won. thanks for participating
<j0hn> can anyone tell me how to see windows computers from ubuntu with samba working?
<ghostlines> wazaa
<rrowell> yeah, that tells you how to md5 your ISO but it doesn't tell you where the Ubuntu folk post what the magical numbers should be!
<Xamusk> Pici, so I can't access it because of the blacklist in my client, not because of the server itself
<Slart> db92: but they are basically the same..it's windows, buttons and if you take off your glasses it all looks the same anyway
<amortvigil> does anyone have an 32 bit libgmodule-1.2.so.0  ? can anyone send it to mee?
<db92> Slart, fluxbox?
<ghostlines> freenx vs vnc which do you prefer?
<johnny05> anyone
<zaapiel> ubuntu owns
<Slart> db92: haven't tried fluxbox in a couple of years.. but it's also very light weight.. it might be easier to get help for gnome though
<j0hn> can anyone tell me how to see windows computers from ubuntu with samba working?
<bleaked> If i wanted to update a friend's networkless pc, specifically with multimedia, mp3, dvd, kernel, video, and add a few multiverse apps, what would be the most elegant way to go about this?  (kubuntu 8.04 install, currently has NO updates.  I can potentially make archive dvds and have a large external hd)
<rrowell> OK, I lied, it does list the hashes page, but the hashes page doesn't have a hash for the kde4 release of kubuntu :-(
<sysop1972_> I created a linux user without a shell to place a few shared folders in and then created all my linux/samba users that match my windows worksations.  I can access the folders but cannot write to them.  Can someone help me out?\
<db92> Slart, any clue how i can create a dynamic desktop trash icon? :P
<Slart> db92: nope.. no idea
<db92> kk np
<legend2440> johnny05: if no one here knows maybe channel   #apache  would
<bbarton> ugh could someone help me please install a dns client????
<j0hn> can anyone tell me how to see windows computers from ubuntu with samba working?
<Gnea> bbarton: no need, they're pre-installed
<bbarton> so it's auto update???
<Gnea> j0hn: click on places->network
<Gnea> bbarton: you type: host some.domain.com
<debCarlos> XStylus, how is it going ?
<Gnea> and it looks it up
<Pici> bbarton: It uses whatever dns servers that your isp gives you
<bbarton> yea but if i'm running a ftp or web server don't i need an updater for dyndns??
<Gnea> bbarton: or nslookup host
<simotempler> Hi there anyone who can help - installed a new Hard Drive 320 GB on my machine on the 2nd slot on the IDE Cable. The first slot has the original 40 GB Hard drive with a dual boot of xp and ubuntu - how do i format the new HD to NTFS so that it will work with both???
<Pici> bbarton: Thats not what you asked though
<Gnea> bbarton: oh, you mean a dns server?
<bbarton> sorry i'm very new..
<bbarton> lack of terminology eludes me
<nayzu> hello
<Pici> !info dyndns-client | bbarton
<Pici> er.
<ubottu> bbarton: Package dyndns-client does not exist in hardy
<j0hn> Gnea: i'm on openbox i don't have gnome-panels
<Gnea> j0hn: oh i have no idea then
<nayzu> please is there any programe like hotspot shield work in ubuntu  / ( proxy program )
<dr_Willis> simotempler,  use gparted to partition the drive, then format the partitions , again with gparted. (is the easy way)
<Gnea> j0hn: no, keep it in the channel
<simotempler> dr_willis cheers bud
<bbarton> so no dice??
<j0hn> Gnea: wait i'll move to gnome, can you wait a sec?
<simotempler> is gparted on synaptic
<Gnea> j0hn: yes
<Pici> simotempler: yes
<Gnea> simotempler: why don't you launch synaptic and search for it?
<nayzu> please is there any programe like hotspot shield work in ubuntu  / ( proxy program )
<Viking667> hello there.
<Gnea> !repeat | nayzu
<ubottu> nayzu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<simotempler> cus i asked instead
<Gnea> simotempler: well, we aren't a search engine.
<simotempler> ya ya ya whatever
<bbarton> so how am i supposed to update my dyndns??
<bbarton> preferably automatically
<Gnea> !dyndns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns
<simotempler> Gnea - didnt ask you anyways so dont worry about it
<nick_riviera> m4jkl
<Gnea> simotempler: pardon?
<Pici> !info ddclient | bbarton
<ubottu> bbarton: ddclient (source: ddclient): Update IP addresses at dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.3-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 53 kB, installed size 308 kB
<ilia_2s2w> hi all
<Drigo> :]
<kainz> hi every1
<j0hn> Gnea: hey i can see them awesome
<Gnea> j0hn: :)
<kainz> im trying to install madwifi
<j0hn> Gnea: do you have any idea how to see them with thunar?
<mat__> bonjour a tous je suis nouveau est ce  que quel qu un peut m aider svp?
<Gnea> !fr | mat__
<ubottu> mat__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jpds> !fr | mat__
<kainz> i have uncompilled it
<ilia_2s2w> please answer me where is konqueror store the cache files
<Erick|Laptop> when i try to start compiz fusion it is telling me that a whitelisted driver cannot be found
<bbarton> well i d/l'd the ddclient and it's an exe... when i run it with wine it says bd exe
<mat__> ? fr
<bbarton> *bad
<LSD|Ninja> ddclient is a perl script last I checked...
<Pici> bbarton: Install ddclient from the repositories.
<Pici> bbarton: just like I told ubottu to tell you
<perseo72> hello!!
<j0hn> Gnea: no problem thanks anyway!
<j0hn> bye
<bbarton> wow... Pici THANKS...
<perseo72> NDS? Help
<Erick|Laptop> when i try to start compiz-fusion i get the error "Checking for Xgl: not present. No whitelisted driver found aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity" what is up with this?
<kane77> what is some good download manager that can use authentication?
<Xazzza3> Hello, could anyone help me setup so i can use 2 screens in my ubuntu?
<kaushal> yes u can
<kaushal> <Xazzza3> it's vry easy
<urthmover> :-)
<debCarlos> !libparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libparted
<debCarlos> !find libparted
<ubottu> Found: libparted1.7-1, libparted1.7-dbg, libparted1.7-dev, libparted1.7-i18n
<Xazzza3> im technaly using 2 now, but its just clones. i want to be able to  for example be watching a movie on screen 1 while im playing something on screen 2 all in the same session
<umanerrr> Hi there everyone. I was trying to create away to be notified on my cellphone when someone from my msn messenger contact list signed on. I was trying to do this by having aMSN running and having a custom command executed once a specific person logged in. I installed msmtp and mailx and i am able to send emails with the following command "echo "subject: testing" | msmtp recipien@domain.com". The problem is that it only sends a blank email, with a subject. I
<umanerrr> need to be able to define the body of the message because i cannot receive blank messages on my phone. Could anybody please help me out. i read the msmtp manual and was not able to find how to define the message. If someone knows how to do it with msmtp or with another app that can send emails with a single command on the command line that would be great, thanks in advance. (ps: to receive the messages on my phone i set the recipient to
<umanerrr> PHONENUMBER@im.provider.com)
<Erick|Laptop> o.o
<debCarlos> XStylus: After you compile those, you need to install libparted-dev ($ apt-get install libparted1.7-dev) and compile gtkmm (http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gtkmm/2.12/gtkmm-2.12.7.tar.bz2)  :)
<simotempler> hi there - gparted doesnt seem to have an option for ntfs is there any other program i might use
<W8TAH> how would i get a list of all installed packages on a ubuntu server?
<Slart> simotempler: I think gparted can do ntfs.. you might have to install ntfs-3g first though
<Slart> W8TAH: dpkg -l
<simotempler> Cheers Slart
<Slart> W8TAH: or dpkg -L  .. I forge
<W8TAH> ok
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I have a question. Why is it that if I ssh (with X11 forwarding) to a remote host and run firefox THERE, it runs locally?
<Xazzza3> So anyone that could point me in a direction on how to do that :P?
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: you have to do ssh -X yourhost yourcommandline if you want it to be run on your computer
<debCarlos> W8TAH: You should do dpkg -l | more  so you can see every package :)
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> thanks
<Erick|Laptop> when i try to start compiz-fusion i get the error "Checking for Xgl: not present. No whitelisted driver found aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity" please if anyone can help
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: of course this depends on what you mean by locally ...
<dr_Willis> loquitus_of_borg,  you mean you 'see' the firefox window locally. :) thats how x forwarding works.
<umanerrr> Hi there everyone. I was trying to create away to be notified on my cellphone when someone from my msn messenger contact list signed on. I was trying to do this by having aMSN running and having a custom command executed once a specific person logged in. I installed msmtp and mailx and i am able to send emails with the following command "echo "subject: testing" | msmtp recipien@domain.com". The problem is that it only sends a blank email, with a subject. I
<umanerrr> need to be able to define the body of the message because i cannot receive blank messages on my phone. Could anybody please help me out. i read the msmtp manual and was not able to find how to define the message. If someone knows how to do it with msmtp or with another app that can send emails with a single command on the command line that would be great, thanks in advance. (ps: to receive the messages on my phone i set the recipient to
<umanerrr> PHONENUMBER@im.provider.com)
<dr_Willis> You shoud be able to run a 'local' copy as well.
<loquitus_of_borg> Slart: I have firefox locally and also remotely. Now I KNOW that the local version is 3.0. The remote version is 2.0. When I run it WHILE logged on remotely, the local 3.0 version runs!
<hiptobecubic> does anyone here play fallout2 using wine?
<dr_Willis> loquitus_of_borg,  now thats odd.
<Irishman04> looking for recruits for clan
<loquitus_of_borg> It is almost like the local machine noted I have it local, so it just short circuits it. Never seen that before.
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: hmm.. let my try that..
<dr_Willis> Irishman04,  look in some other channel. i suggest
<loquitus_of_borg> its crazy!
<Irishman04> kk
<dr_Willis> loquitus_of_borg,  you dont have some 'nested' ssh -X, going on? I did that once.. :)
<iadz> hello. how to fix an error after login in "Language en_US does not exist; using System default"? I have tried to do dpkg-reconfigure locales  and change language to en_US.UTF-8 in /etc/default/locale...
<ghostlines> why doesn't root have tab completion when installing packages?
<ghostlines> but my normal user does
<loquitus_of_borg> dr_Willis: negative
<Slart> ghostlines: ubuntu isn't meant to be run as root.. so it isn't setup for the root user
<dr_Willis> ghostlines,  it also depends on how you 'get' to be the root user.
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: when I run firefox using ssh I get the remote version of firefox
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: it doesn't start my local version of firefox
<dr_Willis> ghostlines,  check out  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<jamiejackson> when will ubuntu get the subversion 1.5.x client in repos? or where can i look to find this out?
<simotempler> Slart had ntfs-3g installed but gparted still doesnt do ntfs
<Owner> need some quick help got tfpt server set up and running but i get no boot file loaded on my pxe enable machine
<Slart> simotempler: are you trying to format a partition as ntfs?
<simotempler> Slart yes
<loquitus_of_borg> Slart: this is weird.
<Slart> simotempler: is the partition unmounted?
<simotempler> its currently empty a new drive
<simotempler> new hard drive
<debCarlos> XStylus, are you there ?
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: yes... perhaps it's some kind of setting somewhere..
<loquitus_of_borg> Slart: keep in mind that if I run xclock, it runs the remote version
<Slart> simotempler: on gparted, the menu gparted, click on show features.. is ntfs listed there?
<loquitus_of_borg> seriously man... I think tht somehow some "commands" are set to try to execute locallly for some reason
<bonez45> Slart: does compiz-fusion require xgl to work correctly?
<Slart> bonez45: nope
<shilling_> ciao a tt chi usa kde?
<shah> hi all, i hav mounted windows partition using  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows, i need to automount this partition at bootup time, so i hav added  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows to /etc/fstab but couldnt automount it!! any solution??
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: but.. where is this defined.. I certainly haven't configured this.. have you?
<umanerrr> Hi there everyone. I was trying to create away to be notified on my cellphone when someone from my msn messenger contact list signed on. I was trying to do this by having aMSN running and having a custom command executed once a specific person logged in. I installed msmtp and mailx and i am able to send emails with the following command "echo "subject: testing" | msmtp recipien@domain.com". The problem is that it only sends a blank email, with a subject. I
<umanerrr> need to be able to define the body of the message because i cannot receive blank messages on my phone. Could anybody please help me out. i read the msmtp manual and was not able to find how to define the message. If someone knows how to do it with msmtp or with another app that can send emails with a single command on the command line that would be great, thanks in advance. (ps: to receive the messages on my phone i set the recipient to
<umanerrr> PHONENUMBER@im.provider.com)
<simotempler> SLAT only for detect
<Slart> !it | shilling_
<ubottu> shilling_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bonez45> Slart: reason I ask... I install ubuntu on my son's PC at home this morning.. ubuntu installed without a hitch, but after I ran apt-get install xserver-xgl .. I got xsessions errors......
<simotempler> Slart sorry
<Slart> simotempler: are you sure you've got ntfs-3g installed?
<bonez45> Slart: if my system shows that compiz-fusion is installed and newest version, what's required to enable it.. to have it running?
<simotempler> yes slart
<Slart> bonez45: I run compizfusion.. and I don't use xgl
<shah>  hi all, i hav mounted windows partition using  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows, i need to automount this partition at bootup time, so i hav added  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows to /etc/fstab but couldnt automount it!! any solution??
<debCarlos> Anyone knows what happened to XStylus ?
<loquitus_of_borg> Slart: nope... that's why I am asking here.
<XStylus> I'm here
<debCarlos> ok
<dr_Willis> shah,  put a PROPER entry in fstab. :) its not a list of moutn commands.. the syntax is different.
<XStylus> Sorry, just NOW looked back to the chat window. ^^;;;
<debCarlos> XStylus, i didn't see you :), how is it going ?
<Slart> simotempler: hmm.. hang on.. let me check something
<simotempler> Slart: is FAT16 or FAT32 a bad idea for a drive this large
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: very strange
<dr_Willis> shah /dev/XXX  /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Slart> simotempler: how large is it?
<bonez45> Slart: ok......once installed, should compiz-fusion just run, or do I have to configure it before it will run?
<simotempler> 320GB
<linxeh> simotempler: fat32 is fine
<Slart> bonez45: you probably need 3d accelerated graphics drivers of some kind..
<Slart> simotempler: fat32 should be ok.. it's not perfect but it's ok
<XStylus> Bumpy. Installed readline and parted, then attempted to make gparted again, no joy.
<Slart> simotempler: fat16 is a very very bad idea
<simotempler> is it as good as or better than NTFS for bot windows and linux
<linxeh> simotempler: NTFS is far better for Windows use
<XStylus> debCarlos: Trying one more trick
<Slart> simotempler: ah.. figured it out.. you need ntfsprogs installed too
<linxeh> simotempler: and with NTFS3G you should be ok on linux
<simotempler> hmmm how can i format it to that so
<Slart> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<XStylus> debCarlos: And it too failed. Still says "requires libparted >= 1.7.1"
<debCarlos> XStylus: I said you, you have to install libparted-dev with $ aptitude install libparted1.7-dev
<XStylus> And I know for certain its installed.
<simotempler> Slart checking now
<Slart> simotempler: so, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs, restart gparted and it should be able to do ntfs just fine
<shah> dr_Willis, i just need to replace XXX with sda5, thats it or any more changes?
<dr_Willis> shah,  yes.. and no idea. :) thats a paste from my fstab. so it works for me. for my single user ssytem
<bonez45> Slart: I have Via chrome 9 s3  video... which is on the motherboard.. I am guessing for compiz-fusion to work, I'll need a better add-in video card....
<debCarlos> XStylus, and then.... compile gtkmm: (http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gtkmm/2.12/gtkmm-2.12.7.tar.bz2)
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: perhaps firefox does some kind of weird thing on startup.. I can't run one 32 bit firefox and one 64 bit firefox at the same time for example.. perhaps firefox is just the weird exeption here
<XStylus> Soooooooo many steps... phew.
<simotempler> Slart - cheers bud works a treat now
<dr_Willis> firefox is weird in so many ways...
<debCarlos> XStylus, yep... and i'm doing them too :)
<_Ben> hi guys! anyone know where i can get wmadec?
<Slart> bonez45: nah.. if you have 3d acceleration it should be fine.. perhaps not fast but it will run.. perhaps you'll get better answers in #compiz-fusion, those guys are supposed to be the experts after all
<Slart> simotempler: you're welcome
<bonez45> Slart: I'll check there
<Slart> !w32codecs | _Ben, here if anywhere:
<ubottu> _Ben, here if anywhere:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<simotempler> Slart one more question should i select create as primary partion or extended
<Slart> simotempler: primary unless you have more than 4 partitions on the drive
<_Ben> cheers slart :)
<loquitus_of_borg> slart: could be
<simotempler> this drive is empty and on the 2nd IDE slot on my machine
<simotempler> that ok
<simotempler> for primary
<Slart> simotempler: sure, go with primary
<linuxguymarshall> $C++
<simotempler> thanks again
<simotempler> just fixed my grub too a ubuntu update just reset the dam thing somehow
<Ab3L> good night
<nirohirokato> what file does synaptic log to?
<roe___> .j #debian
<roe___> doh
<Slart> nirohirokato: check in /var/log/  .. it's probably in there
<herrmess> Ok, moved from Transmission to Deluge... more flexible and powerful, it is.
<XStylus> debCarlos: One more small hiccup
<nirohirokato>  Slart ty
<Slart> nirohirokato: you're welcome
<XStylus> debCarlos: "configure: error: Package requirements (glibmm-2.4 >= 2.14.1 atk >= 1.9.0) were not met"
<jeyk1982> i have the following problem "Error: Could not open command file '/var/lib/nagios2/rw/nagios.cmd' for update!"
<debCarlos> XStylus,  Wich package gives you that error ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i run firefox in safemode, what is the command?
<XStylus> The one you just told me to install.
<XStylus> gtkmm-2.12.7
<umanerrr> Hi there everyone. I was trying to create away to be notified on my cellphone when someone from my msn messenger contact list signed on. I was trying to do this by having aMSN running and having a custom command executed once a specific person logged in. I installed msmtp and mailx and i am able to send emails with the following command "echo "subject: testing" | msmtp recipien@domain.com". The problem is that it only sends a blank email, with a subject. I
<umanerrr> need to be able to define the body of the message because i cannot receive blank messages on my phone. Could anybody please help me out. i read the msmtp manual and was not able to find how to define the message. If someone knows how to do it with msmtp or with another app that can send emails with a single command on the command line that would be great, thanks in advance. (ps: to receive the messages on my phone i set the recipient to
<umanerrr> PHONENUMBER@im.provider.com)
<debCarlos> XStylus, ok, then download and install glibmm: (http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/glibmm/2.16/glibmm-2.16.4.tar.bz2) man, this is getting insane :)...
<XStylus> debCarlos: You're telling me. [chuckle]
<d1sdain> I have a wierd problem... I tried to edit a video once in kino.... now that I did it... every video I try to play in "movie Player" is in slow motion and is without sound. But if i spend the time to convert it into kino... it plays normal.. I dont want to convert into kino everytime.. I have tried remove and reinstalling Kino and FFmpeg
<debCarlos> XStylus, :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> is it possible to run firefox3 in safemode?
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: if you start it from a terminal I think so, yes
<alraune> uauaaa, I really don't like people bringing less then a half our time, when want to be solved with their probs.. nerv !
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: try firefox --help
<loquitus_of_borg> slart:  firefox.exe -no-remote
<_stripperella_> hallo
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Still around, just documenting all these steps as I go. Gotta deploy this on a crapload of servers once this is all said and done. What fun.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Slart: hmmm why didnt i think of looking at the man pages thnx
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: ahh.. so it was firefox being weird.. good catch
<loquitus_of_borg> slart: if you are user foobar locally and already running firefox and then connect remotely to ssh with user foobar and try to run firefox, you'll get this behaviour... gay
<alraune> is there an offtopic channel ?
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alraune> thx, uaaah
<_stripperella_> oh reden ja alle englisch lol
<_stripperella_> hello
<loquitus_of_borg> slart: I don't know yet if I like firefox "talking" through the tunnel back to my local mahcine.
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: I wonder who thought of this and figured.. yea.. let's do it like this..
<zaapiel> sup
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: but wait.. I'm the same user on both machines.. I should get that too..
<Baby_Shambl3s> Slart: yeah thnx again found it in no time it was in the help section :)
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, sounds like lot of fun xD
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: you're welcome
<loquitus_of_borg> slart: provided you are running firefox locally already
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: ahh.. that might have been it
<loquitus_of_borg> the point I guess is to keep certain "stupid" people from running firefox twice. I don't see a problem with it.
<loquitus_of_borg> perhaps some sort of vista protection for morons that made its way over to linux
<Slart> loquitus_of_borg: stupid people will do stupid things anyway.. this won't stop them =)
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: These are all going to be just file servers. I suggested going with linux drones rather than WinBoxes. This is the result. :S
<loquitus_of_borg> slart: no doubt :)
<XStylus-LX> But damn it to hell, this RAID better work when I'm all done. :)
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, xD
<Slart> XStylus-LX: mm.. all that work for a raid.. you have my sympathy.. I hope you get it to work...
<XStylus-LX> No foolin'.
<Jack_Sparrow> XStylus-LX Please watch the language.
<XStylus-LX> It'd be great to see if it works on a command line partitioner just to see if the thing works.
<intel_> ich kann keiner engisch schreiben leider
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, yes, but i don't know how to find out which device is RAID in /dev  :)
<intel_> ok.
<icqnumber> intel_, u cannot write in german too
<jeeves__> what's the best program to compress a bunch of JPEGs into a timelapse video?
<minhaaj> hi i can't install my icons in a theme. everything works fine but icons don't work
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Ready for more fun?
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, yes
<zaapiel> y0
<zaapiel> anyone know how to delete ubuntu
<XStylus-LX> !pastebin
<zaapiel> the gnome part
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yabba> lol
<zaapiel> i wanna use kubuntu but got all this gnome stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28110/
<os2mac> zaapiel: so use both.
<zaapiel> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<djhash> which is less resource intensive? KDE or Gnome?
<XStylus-LX> devCarlos: I'm also pretty confident that the RAID is /dev/i2o/hda
<qwer_> thats easy answer ;)
<qwer_> dj , http;//slitaz.org
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, this is getting bizarre... now, try cfdisk /dev/i2o/hda then   maybe you're right :)
<Jack_Sparrow> qwer_ Were you trying to post a link to something
<djhash> qwer_: that does not answer my question... thank you though, try again later.
<XStylus-LX> "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive"
<Jack_Sparrow> djhash Personally I feel gnome is lighter than kde
<qwer_> yup , it was for djhash (2 version of distro that uses OpenBox and JWM) to show him how lite it was and accutlly apps that affects all  and there isnt a simple annswer for his question
<qwer_> ;)
<qwer_> anyway that was 25 mb and really think there is no reason why i shouldnt post it
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, seems like it's not in /dev/i2o  :)
<ncfi1013> where can i find tutorials to help me create a directory structure on a dvd that i would like to burn in k3b that is not a video/data dvd
<umanerrr> Hi there everyone. I was trying to create away to be notified on my cellphone when someone from my msn messenger contact list signed on. I was trying to do this by having aMSN running and having a custom command executed once a specific person logged in. I installed msmtp and mailx and i am able to send emails with the following command "echo "subject: testing" | msmtp recipien@domain.com". The problem is that it only sends a blank email, with a subject. I
<Jack_Sparrow> qwer_ http;//slitaz.org          is not a valid link.. is what I was getting at
<umanerrr> need to be able to define the body of the message because i cannot receive blank messages on my phone. Could anybody please help me out. i read the msmtp manual and was not able to find how to define the message. If someone knows how to do it with msmtp or with another app that can send emails with a single command on the command line that would be great, thanks in advance. (ps: to receive the messages on my phone i set the recipient to
<umanerrr> PHONENUMBER@im.provider.com)
<Slart> ncfi1013: what do you want to create?
<qwer_> LOL! are you sure , wait Jack
<Slart> ncfi1013: just regular files and folders?
<_Ben> ncfi1013 google :) lol
<ncfi1013> a dvd that is much like the dvds you buy in a store
<qwer_> jack_Sparrow: try this one http://slitaz.org/en/ *i just check it in firefox*
<Slart> ncfi1013: video dvd?
<XStylus-LX> debCarlos: Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I downloaded a liveCD of the newest version of gparted. I'm going to reboot my linux box and try it to see if this is even a reasonable endeavor.
<Jack_Sparrow> qwer_ I knew how to fix it.. just pointing out that http; is not valid
<debCarlos> XStylus-LX, I think that's easier! :)
<XStylus> debCarlos: Yes, much. [chuckle]
<ncfi1013> i tried that already. it puts one 700mb file on a 4 g disc with 3 g left
<XStylus> Rebooting it now.
<debCarlos> XStylus, ok, i hope it works :)
<jadams> I just got a machine with quite a beefy ATI video card in it, and I *still* run into what I guess is the ATI equivalent of the nvidia black windows bug
<Baby_Shambl3s> omg forgot how to install stuff on wine :'(, how do i install browsers in wine?
<Slart> ncfi1013: dvd's come in many forms and variants.. some contain data (dvd's with computer games on them).. some contain video (like spiderman 2 etc), some have audio (dvd audio).. what kind do you want to create
<zod21> XStylus: what are you putting into your machine
<qwer_> oh , lol , now i know what you meant by posting that link as i read ";" as ":" , so i was thinking (*What the hell! , maybe the server didn't move him to index.php or something" , but thanks anyway for clearning it ;)
<beef> jadams, tried envgy ?
<zod21> im guessing ubuntu
<beef> *envy
<jadams> beef: for what?  Just a new ati driver?
<XStylus> Trying to get an Adaptec 2400A RAID card to work.
<db92> how do you make a trash can on the desktop? >>
<zod21> raid ahh
<jadams> I'm using the hardy ati driver provided by restricted drivers manager
<XStylus> Sees the card, sees the drive, sees the size, but Gparted throws a hissy fit.
<djhash> jadams: can you tell what the video card is?
<ncfi1013> i guess i want to create a regular dvd from an avi file
<beef> jadams, yeah
<Slart> db92: gconf-editor, apps, nautilus, desktop
<XStylus> So i'm trying to install a newer version of gparted, and that's an even BIGGER hissy fit.
<Slart> ncfi1013: try devede
<beef> jadams, so did i but i had problems, tried using envy and had no more problems
<_Ben> Baby_shambl3s fine the installer exe and run with wine. the rest should take care of itse;f
<Slart> !info devede | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Marfi> question, is there an easy way to upgrade from 6.10 to 8.04, rather than going through each one?
<zod21> gparted isnt what you wanna use if you are trying to use that drive as a part of the install, just use gparted to make the drives unpartitioined and then use the standard install to partition it
<zod21> if that makes sense
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi No
<XStylus> zod21: I'll take even nonsensical suggestions at this point.
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, <3 ty ty
<Slart> ncfi1013: it's very easy to work with.. just select which avi's you want to use.. click Go! and it creates (and burns if you want it to) the dvd
<db92> Slart, kk ty worked
<Slart> db92: you're welcome
<Baby_Shambl3s> _Ben: the problem is that Mozilla detects a linux os and stops me from getting the win version, so how can i sort this out?
<nirohirokato> quick easy question, what is the latest release of Ubuntu which still supports the PPC architecture?
<Slart> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<db92> Slart, cos i didnt actually know there was a way to show trash on the desktop id made a launcher with "xdg-open trash:/" but it didnt change the image each time something went in :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<zod21> hahaha ok well XStylus join #ubuntu101 and ill tell ya what i mean
<jadams> beef: k, thanks
<frostburn> Baby_Shambl3s, google user agent switcher extension for firefox
<zod21> its too hard in here
<zod21> too much chatter lol
<Slart> db92: ahh... well the gconf-trick  is far easier =)
<zod21> any one else can join also
<nirohirokato> Slart, thank you very much :D
<db92> Slart, yes obviously :P
<debCarlos> XStylus, anyway, i find out some things: 1. glib can be installed with apt ($ apt-get install libglib2.0-dev) 2. The other have to be compiled :S
<Slart> nirohirokato: you're welcome
<db92> how can i check my hard drives free space?
<Slart> db92: df -h
<_Ben> baby_shambl3s if you install internet explorer or opera in wine you might be able to  download the windows version of mozilla through that. otherwise install windoze in a vm
<jadams> db92, du -h
<db92> or to be more precise, my partitions :P
<jadams> err
<jadams> df -h
<Baby_Shambl3s> _Ben, frostburn: yah thxn for the help
<vlt> Hello. How can I make one machine's block device available on another one? I tried nbd-server but it seems as if it wants a real file to share to the nbd-clients ... Any idea?
<XStylus> debCarlos: I... ...think it's working...!
<debCarlos> XStylus, YES!!! :D
<_ruben> vlt: i'd use the iscsi protocol (ietd on server and open-isci on client)
<vlt> _ruben: Thanks, I'll try ...
<LetsGo67> What must I do to prevent laptop from overheating?
<XStylus> At least, it partitioned it and formatted it without spitting it out. This version of gparted doesn't see it as /dev/i2o/hda, but rather as /dev/sdb. Dunno if that's because the liveCD loaded the RAID card differently or what.
<frostburn> LetsGo67, get a cooling pad, or better laptop
<XStylus> Let's reboot and see if it sticks.
<debCarlos> XStylus, who knows, but if it worked.... great :D !!!
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, hey man, how's it going?
<Slart> LetsGo67: make sure you use the powersaving stuff
<XStylus> debCarlos: Well now ubuntu needs to mount it and play happily with it. We'll see.
<Slart> LetsGo67: so the cpu lowers the frequency when you don't need the power
<alraune> LetsGo67  clean the fan(s)
<LetsGo67> frostburn and Slart: no, I'm just worring about my laptop exploding
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ FIne.. thanks
<Slart> LetsGo67: it will crash before it explodes
<LetsGo67> frostburn, slart, alraune: laptops, iPods, cell phones explode all the time.
<debCarlos> XStylus, yup
<frostburn> LetsGo67, as long as it's not the battery overheating, the hard drives/cpu can be up to 50c
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, can you reccomend a good time lapse video encoder to make AVI files from JPEGs?
<_Ben> LetsGo67- look for dust in the heatsink and remove any if you fine it. Possibly replace thermal compund on cpu and make sure you never lay it on your lap or on a bed, sofa ect
<alraune> <LetsGo67  !ot
<Slart> LetsGo67: "all the time" is taking it a bit far, isn't it
<LetsGo67> frostburn, slart, alraune, _Ben, if it is off?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ Not really, but you can check some of the tools at getdeb.net
<jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow, ahhhh, remember the traffic cam project I was working on?  well, I have ~30Gb of pics and now I need to compress them
<rrowell> BTW: If anyone cares I re-burnt the Kubuntu CD with a much lower write speed and now it seems to work fine, so moral is try lower right speed if you are having problems with "corrupted files" on a verified good CD
<Slart> jeeves__: imagemagick is good at all things imageish
<_Ben> LetsGo67-is your laptop overheating when its switched off ??
<rrowell> err s/right/write
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves__ See what they have over there.  something might work for you
<LetsGo67> _Ben, sorry, not overheating.  I'm worried about it exploding if I leave it in the car.
<jeeves__> Slart, actully, I have the pics, I just need to compress them.  I'd like to find a way of running shell script that will download the lastest picture, and encode it onto the end of the video each time.
<Slart> jeeves__: I'm not entirely sure but imagemagick might be able to do that too.. let me check
<jeeves__> Slart, it needs to be able to make a AVI file
<Baby_Shambl3s>  C:\\Program\ why is there two backward slashes when wine is supposed to emulate windows config?
<Slart> jeeves__: of course, you'll have to write the script yourself
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: because the \ isn't a folder divider in linux.. it's the escape character
<jeeves__> Slart, yea, I know.  The end goal is for the script to start at midnight, and download a pic every 10 minutes.  Then once it has the newest picture, to add it to the end of the time lapse video and build a new video every day
<LetsGo67> How can I stop my laptop from exploding?
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: to write a \ on a command line in linux you have to write two \... so it's \\
<Baby_Shambl3s> Slart: oh k didnt know
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: and wine isn't an emulator.. =)
<rrowell> LetsGo67, You must immerse it in water immediately
<Baby_Shambl3s> Slart: yeha i know just read what it is
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67 That isnt really a ubuntu support question.. but remove the battery and you will be fine
<jeeves__> Slart, did you find anything?
<debCarlos> XStylus, You know, i tried to compile glibmm, and it gets to bizarre... it ask me for install a glib >= glib2.16 ... and for compile it i hav to uninstall previous version, but if i do that, then GNOME gets damaged :S
<Slart> jeeves__: still looking..
<jeeves__> Slart, k, thanks
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/kpz48 can someone help me with this?  firefox thinks everything is spelled incorrectly
<ozzloy> ??
<ncfi1013> how do i create that "straight line" symbol for the command line?
<_Ben> ozzloy- well try speelcheckre
<XStylus> debCarlos: Perhaps it's best to just give up on the endeavor and stick with working with the LiveCD.
<debCarlos> XStylus, yes, or install a precompiled package :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ncfi1013 bang is above your enter keey with shift
<Slart> jeeves__: it seems imagemagick can't create movies.. but mencoder can.. here's a page discussing this..http://www.gfd.geophys.ethz.ch/~pjt/makingMovies.html
<ozzloy> _Ben: i don't know what that means.  could you explain a little more?
<jeeves__> Slart, thanks.  I'll hop over to the #mencoder channel.
<Slart> jeeves__: or wait.. perhaps it can do it after all.. well.. check out that page.. it's in there
<XStylus> debCarlos: My thoughts are that it's choking on the i2o driver. In the LiveCD it didn't recognize it as an i2o RAID, and a few forums I'm reading seem to indicate that gparted frequently chokes on i2o RAIDs.
<ErikWestrup> Anyone here using rTWi webinterface with rTorrent?
<debCarlos> XStylus, ...
<jeeves__> Slart, np.  I just asked over there.  I'd like to make sure that the script runs at a VERY LOW prio in the background
<XStylus> debCarlos: Yes...?
<Slart> jeeves__: run it with "nice".. or use nice in the script
<Slart> jeeves__: it seems this rather simple lines is all that's needed.. convert -delay 6 -quality 95 test*ppm movie.mpg
<heliquebec> hey folks, anyone faced that issue before? got an ibm thinkpad t22, when trying to install ubuntu (lastest version) the computer stall at installing system detecting file systems 15% after completing all 7 step.
<Slart> jeeves__: convert is one of the tools included in imagemagick
<debCarlos> XStylus, i forgot wich packages we installed... and now i have to uninstall them, i think i like the GPARTED from repos ..
<rrowell> heliquebec, Did you try the "verify CD" option from the boot menu?
<jeeves__> Slart, can you mash up a command line for me to try (in the directory where the JPEGs are)
<Slart> jeeves__: sure.. what are the jpegs called?
<Chiko_Simpatico> hola
<Chiko_Simpatico> a todos
<heliquebec> rrowell I did, and I even downloaded twice and burned twice just to be sure.
<debCarlos> XStylus, well, i remember that parted was one of them and e2fsprogs too.... :)
<jeeves__> Slart, I have a script that renames them with the date, time, and sequance #
<XStylus> debCarlos: I may have a list
<ethana2> where's ubuntu's multimedia key manager?
<unknowing> hey, does anyone know if i have ubuntu duel installed with windows vista if i can get my files from windows vista and open them here on linux?
<ethana2> unknowing: yes.
<ethana2> but not the other way around
<jeeves__> Slart, sorry, make that....  location_-_date_-_hour_-_minute_-_second.jog
<unknowing> ethana2: how?
<ethana2> windows has terrible fs support
<jeeves__> Slart, sorry, make that....  location_-_date_-_hour_-_minute_-_second.jpg
<ethana2> unknowing: Just Works
<debCarlos> XStylus, can you give it to me? I have uninstalled some of them, but i don't remember all :(
<ethana2> jsut make sure you shut down windows cleanly every time
<Slart> jeeves__: try this    convert -delay *.jpg testmovie.mpg
<_Ben> ozzloy-lolies
<jeeves__> Slart, how about mencoder?
<unknowing> ethana2: lol so your not going to help me by telling me how? just going to say, just works?
<ethana2> it's very, very simple
<ethana2> places -> windows
<Slart> jeeves__: it might not be needed..
<ethana2> basically
<debCarlos> XStylus, did we installed gettext ?
<Slart> jeeves__: but I think it would be almost the same..
<ncfi1013>  do i find devede in the adept package manager
<Slart> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, so what's the full command line I need?
<Slart> ncfi1013: yes.. it's in multiverse.. see !repos
<unknowing> ethana2: my places doesnt show windows
<XStylus> debCarlos: No. Hang on a sec, lemmie pull up the list
<Slart> jeeves__:  "convert -delay *.jpg testmovie.mpg"
<shelly> how do I decline an update so that it stops appearing in the toolbar
<debCarlos> XStylus, ok :)
<andy_brizza> hi all. Does anyone know where I could find a standard /etc/passwd file - same as after a clean installation of 7.10 - mine has gone all corrupted on me :-(
<Slart> jeeves__:  "convert -delay 5 *.jpg testmovie.mpg"
<alephant> Hi all... I pulled down the kernel GIT tree; how do I build a kernel package from the GIT sources?
<Slart> jeeves__: sorry.. forgot the number after delay
<jeeves__> Slart, and "convert" should be installed or what package is it a part of?
<alephant> Sorry, I suck.
<alephant> STFW
<alephant> sorry
<ethana2> unknowing: did it shut down cleanly?
 * alephant grins sheepishly.
<Slart> jeeves__: it's part of the imagemagick package
<Slart> !imagemagick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick
<Slart> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1388 kB, installed size 4464 kB
<ethana2> unknowing: it may be something else, but it should be there
<unknowing> ethana2: sure.... maybe.... what do you mean by cleanly
<ethana2> not hibernate, not crash
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, building the package now
<Irishman04> any 1 play halo 3
<ethana2> irishman: wine doesn't even do halo /2/ yet
<XStylus> debCarlos: e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.0, readline-5.2, parted-1.8.8, glibmm-2.16.4, gtkmm-2.12.7, build-essential, libparted1.7-dev
<th0r> andy_brizza, I don't think there is a  'standard' passwd file
<XStylus> Is there any negative effects to leaving them installed?
<Irishman04> cause im looking for recruits for my clan
<ethana2> i wouldn't buy an xbox 360, ever
<ethana2> you can't run your own code on it
<ethana2>  /and/ it's microsoft
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, it's chewing on that command now
<Slart> jeeves__: I'm trying it here too
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/kpz48 can someone help me with this?  firefox thinks everything is spelled incorrectly??
<debCarlos> XStylus, ok, but don't uninsall build-essentials or the ones you installed with apt, the can be useful later :)
<debCarlos> *the = they
<Slart> jeeves__: mine failed.. mpeg2encode: not found
<jeeves__> Slart, it's complaining it can't find "mpeg2encode"
<ozzloy> i installed the US english dictionary to no avail
 * bobJR I R Rawkin :  ACDC - Soul Stripper
<XStylus> debCarlos: Again, any negative effects to just leaving all of it alone?
 * bobJR I R Rawkin :  ACDC - Baby,Please Don't Go
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, and I tried apt-get install mpeg2encode and it can't find the package
<_Ben> ozzloy appologies for earlier nonsense my keyboard got hijacked.... check that your spell checker has the correct language settings
<kcman> is there a version of deamon tools for linux?
<dupondje> hellow, how do I get the ubuntu-proposed upgrades installed ?
 * bobJR Rawkin This Room :  ACDC - Baby,Please Don't Go
<bobJR> fuk
 * bobJR Rawkin This Shit : ACDC - Baby,Please Don't Go
<bobJR> there we go
<ethana2> !ohmy | bobJR
<ubottu> bobJR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ozzloy> _Ben: i installed the US English dictionary.  i don't know where i would check settings on that.
<bobJR> kcman command line
<kcman> bobJR yeah i am sure there are commands for mounting images but what of the other file types?
<andy_brizza> th0r: but surely a lot of the lines are pretty standard - for all the ("non-user") accounts that are created by default on an installation? If I had those I could add the one or 2 real accounts? Or am I missing something?
<debCarlos> XStylus, just the ones you installed manually, because you can't update them, just make a $ make uninstall on their folders ;)
<ozzloy> _Ben: it shows in "Extensions" but the "Preferences" is greyed out.
<Slart> jeeves__: ok.. I tried the mencoder way.. it actually worked.. here's my command line " mencoder "mf://*.jpg" -o movie.avi -ovc lavc "
<earthling> kcman : you can use " mount -t iso9660 <image> <mount point>" as su
<jeeves__> Slart, with all of the ""s?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<debCarlos> I'm off for a minute :)
<_Ben> ozzloy thats odd... Is there any info in the firefox help?
<ozzloy> _Ben: and under "Languages" i have a bunch of different languages, one of which is "en-GB"
<Slart> jeeves__: nah.. just the ones around mf://*.jpg
<Slart> jeeves__: I don't even know if those are really needed
<kcman> earthling question <mount point> would be what?
<gnychis> should I install 32-bit Ubuntu or 64-bit ubuntu on a Thinkpad X300 laptop?
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> kcman sudo mkdir /media/anythingyouwantittobe
<ozzloy> _Ben: the about firefox shows my user-agent has "en-US;" in it
<Jack_Sparrow> gnychis 32
<_Ben> ozzloy in that case install the english gb dictionary and not the us one as us spellings are different from gb
<Slart> gnychis: go with 32 bit unles you've got > 4GB of memory
<ozzloy> _Ben: did you look at the link i pasted?
<_Ben> ozzloy unless yer american of course lol
<tiagoOM> does anyone know which encoding is used by rhythmbox to save locations of files on playlist.xml file?
<earthling> kcman : any place known folder would do like /mnt/mount .. you can make that by typing /mnt/mount
<ozzloy> _Ben: i have both installed
<_Ben> ozzloy sorry no my keyboard was noy under my control at the time...
<gnychis> Slart: I do have 4GB of memory... but if 32-bit is more stable then I'm OK with that
<ncfi1013> thanx i dont really understand everything i was told but it sounds like it will be of help
<jeeves__> Slart, it worked!!!  now to just slow it down a bit, and figure out how to add files (more JPGEs) to the end of the video one frame at a time
<corky_> Ok, Apparently ubuntu just stops working randomly, I couldn't take real screen shots so i grabbed my old camera and took some pics, http://www.2shared.com/file/3610904/f9851081/errortar.html
<Slart> gnychis: I don't see a difference in stability.. you'll only be able to use about 3.5 GB with 32 bit..
<corky_> What the hell is wrong?.. ubuntu 8.04 over here, updated and all... :X
<td123> gnychis: if you do heavy computing, 64bit is better, 32bit actually doesn't use some registers on the processor..
<ozzloy> _Ben: i yam american.  but in the screenshot i linked, i have common words underlined in red
<ZimCS> Does anyone know how to isntall CGI on apache2 in Ubuntu?
<Slart> jeeves__: I don't think you'll be able to just add an image at the end.. you'll probably have to recreate the entire movie every time
<td123> on a 64bit processor
<corky_> also: no nvidia drivers, nothing custom except skype for ubuntu 7.04 and pidgin :X
<ozzloy> _Ben: http://xrl.us/kpz48
<Slart> jeeves__: ok.. slowing it down a bit.. there ought to be a switch for that...
<ozzloy> _Ben: where it says "this is spelled correctly, so why is it underlined in red?"
<jeeves__> Slart, well, that's a wast of CPU time!!!  LOL.  it's a time lapse capture of a web accessable camera, so that's what I'd like to be able to add to the end of it
<Slart> jeeves__: will you be creating huuuge movies?
<_Ben> ozzloy i see where that might be an issue... I'd recommend removing ALL languages and dictionaries before adding in just your regional ones
<ozzloy> _Ben: it's like that for every input text box
<gnychis> Slart: are there any reasons against using 64-bit?
<Slart> jeeves__: you could create a move of the last 6 hours and save that.. then recreate that last bit and join the movie with the older stuff
<ozzloy> _Ben: i'll give that a shot
<_Ben> ozzloy it looks like its using the wrong language so thats all i can come up with
<Slart> gnychis: some stuff are quirky.. flash for example
<jeeves__> Slart, nope.  I'd like to find a way that every night @ midnight, the script will start a new video file.  And every 10 mins when the script downloads a new picture, it would just add it to the movie.  then, it can slowly build the video over the day
<Slart> jeeves__: ah.. but one day worth of images can't be that bad.. how many images are we talking about?
<_Ben> can anyone help me find wmadec i have been searching all day, its not even in w64codecs...
<speedbaron> is there a hotmail email client for ubuntu?
<jeeves__> for all of the cams (aprox 200), it's less than 500Mb
<td123> Slart: 6*24 images
<jbroome> speedbaron: firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbaron Do you have a paid pop account on hotmail
<Slart> jeeves__: do you really need to update the movie every 10 mins? will people be watching these movies during the day?
<speedbaron> Jack_Sparrow: yes... they don't offer pop anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbaron Hotmail no loinger offers pop3?
<b0xd> how to turn ON system beep?
<speedbaron> yep
<jeeves__> Slart, it's 144 pics/day  and yes, people will be checking all day long.  I'd like to double the capture rate if I can make the video update
<LSD|Ninja> When did hotmail offer POP3?
<Slart> jeeves__: hmm.. well.. let's see what mencoder can do.. perhaps there is a "add a frame to the end of this movie" option somewhere
<speedbaron> Jack_Sparrow:  they stopped offering it
<LSD|Ninja> (I take it we;re talking about downloading messages with a POP client, not accessing POP accounts from hotmail)
<b0xd> so, how do i turn beep on?
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbaron gmail still offers it
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, thanks.  as I said, there will be 144 captured pics/day, and I'd like to encode the videos so they last ~2-3 mins (maybe 5 mins)/day.
<Dedi> hotmail pop is still working
<_Ben> wmadec is a windows application used to decode wmas in jinzora, does anyone know if it is possible to port wmadec to linux or run it in wine?  or is there an alternative
<jeeves__> Slart, so, if my math isn't off, that's 2.083333333 frams/sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Dedi Thanks, I just cant figure out why they would kill off pop
<Slart> jeeves__: if you have more hard disk space than you have cpu power you could skip the filters and compression during the day.. only use the fine settings for the "once a day" conversion
<jk101> hello?
<LSD|Ninja> Jack_Sparrow: so they can push the Windows Live mail client I suspect
<debCarlos> i'm back :)
<cottima> is there a good gui lvm viewer/editor? or live cd with?
<Dedi> Jack_Sparrow: i've read that new and newer accounts arent possible to access pop3, but the most acc should still work
<speedbaron> what is the pop and smtp?
<ozzloy> _Ben: i have disabled everything under "Languages" and uninstalled the US Spellcheck.  no avail T_T
<Dedi> LSD|Ninja: they wanted to, but too many reclemations
<jk101> does anyone know the answer to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861855
<jeeves__> Slart, that's the problem, I don't have a lot of resourceses to dump into this.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dedi I guess webmail would be the next best choice
<LSD|Ninja> wait, what kind of POP access are we talking about again?
<speedbaron> Dedi: really
<jk101> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861855
<Jack_Sparrow> Dedi Personally I use imap on gmail
<speedbaron> Jack_Sparrow: ya but with webmail u cannot read it offline
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbaron Dump MS
<Dedi> i use hotwayd to fetch hotmail
<_Ben> ozzloy, that is quite perplexing....... im afraid i dont have any other ideas at the moment...
<speedbaron> Dedi: thx
<ozzloy> _Ben: thanks for trying
<speedbaron> Jack_Sparrow: I am about to
<ozzloy> i'll just be mildly annoyed in the meantime
<haffe_> Hi, I'm having som problems with my wireless lan. I have a rt2500based pci nic, I want to connect to a AP that uses WPA2, I have dowloaded and compiled the latest cvs rt2500 from serialmonkeys. This is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/m732cc11c
<speedbaron> Jack_Sparrow: I use gmail most of the time
<mark__> I have an outgoing smtp server, how can I send mail from it from the command line?
<teratoma_> Will the ubuntu live cd resize a NTFS partition ?
<mark__> teratoma_, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> teratoma_ yes
<LaNCeloT_AWAY> godzirra, happy now dude? Everything fine?
<Slart> jeeves__: you can add a switch -mf fps=5   after the filename thingy in that command line to set the fps
<Slart> jeeves__: that should slow it down a bit
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, one sec.
<th0r> andy_brizza, if you recall correctly, the install had you define the initial user. Each of us has defined a different initial user, so there is no default passwd file.
<jeeves__> Slart, if I add ANY combo of the -fps switch, all I get is a static image
<Slart> jeeves__: mm.. same here.. although 10 fps worked nicely.. 2 fps doesn't work for me
<ozzloy> _Ben: AHA!  context menu has a language selection thing
<ozzloy> _Ben: thanks again for the effort
<jeeves__> Slart, one sec.
<phyphor> Hi - I'm trying to install a version of IDJC later than 0.7.0 (available using Synaptic in Hardy). I have tried to install from source but it's comlaining about jack not being installed (it means jackd, which is). How can I either fix this issue, or get 0.7.7 from the intrepid build?
<ilor> hi, what's the status of ubunti vs. laptop ati video card and suspend/hibernate? Is it generally working?
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, that worked, but the file size is horendous
<Slart> jeeves__: what did you do?
<andy_brizza> th0r: that I am aware. however I was hoping to recover a lot of the other entries (root, bin, daemon, mail, nobody, etc etc etc etc) and then go on a fishing trip to work out the rest ;-)
<erkki> hello
<jeeves__> Slart, mencoder "mf://*.jpg" -o loc100.avi -ovc lavc -fps 10  it comes out to a 2mb file
<erkki> you gay
<jeeves__> Slart, 2.3Mb to be exact
<Slart> jeeves__: hmm.. btw.. this is the manual page I'm looking at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML-single/en/MPlayer.html#menc-feat-enc-images
<indarkness> ola
<Guest43380> hello, i have this one little problem that i cannot find the solution to.... i would like to have the workspaces change automaticly when i get to the border of one, but i cannot figure out how
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, one sec
<MrLinux> Hello everyboy, I have a question, can someone please tell me how do I make the MOTD colored ?
<x_hunter> Hello
<oslo> salu
<umanerrr> Hi there everyone. I was trying to create away to be notified on my cellphone when someone from my msn messenger contact list signed on. I was trying to do this by having aMSN running and having a custom command executed once a specific person logged in. I installed msmtp and mailx and i am able to send emails with the following command "echo "subject: testing" | msmtp recipien@domain.com". The problem is that it only sends a blank email, with a subject. I
<umanerrr> need to be able to define the body of the message because i cannot receive blank messages on my phone. Could anybody please help me out. i read the msmtp manual and was not able to find how to define the message. If someone knows how to do it with msmtp or with another app that can send emails with a single command on the command line that would be great, thanks in advance. (ps: to receive the messages on my phone i set the recipient to
<umanerrr> PHONENUMBER@im.provider.com)
<x_hunter> does any one know of to open db files under linux ?
<x_hunter> does any one know of to open db files under linux ?
<indarkness> hello iam from brazil
<x_hunter> :)
<oslo> oki im from france
<Baby_Shambl3s> When i try to set my firefox options in wine, the window is to small and crops the OK & apply buttons how can i increase it?
<x_hunter> im from tunisia
<x_hunter> :)
<oslo> hihi^^
<x_hunter> does any one know of to open db files under linux ?
<oslo> hum qui parle francais
<amenado> x_hunter-> you want to open a db file?
<Slart> !fr | oslo
<ubottu> oslo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<debCarlos> XStylus: How is it going?
<Scout> hello, i have a user at a branch office using the entire connection right now. i'm logged into my pfsense box how can i determine what user (ip) it is?
<jeeves__> Slart, well, from what I'm reading here, you should be able to take a vdeo file and append to the end of it
<x_hunter> <amenado> yes
<MrLinux> Hello everyboy, I have a question, can someone please tell me how do I make the MOTD colored ?
<x_hunter> <amenado> under linux
<amenado> x_hunter-> which database created such?
<Slart> jeeves__: good news.. there is a lot of manual to read.=)
<x_hunter> Thumbus.db
<Baby_Shambl3s> x_hunter, if im not mistaken thats an access file and should be opened with the openoffice access or watever it is called
<taime1_> using the livecd, i cannot install ubuntu or see the drive with gparted.. what gives?
<indarkness> i need you help to config samba ... i novice in linux
<x_hunter> yes
<x_hunter> i need Ms access
<amenado> taime1_-> do you have a current linux installed?
<x_hunter> but cant find it under linux
<taime1_> amenado, no
<x_hunter> moment
<Guest43380> x_hunter, you have to install wine
<x_hunter> im seeking how
<indarkness> ubuntu 7.10
<Guest43380> x_hunter, and than install it from windows installer
<Guest43380> :)
<djhash> x_hunter: do you mean thumbs.db? or thumbus.db?
<Slart> x_hunter: thumbs.db is probably just a cache file from some kind of imageviewer.. acdsee or something
<speedbaron> x_hunter: use openoffice
<Slart> x_hunter: unless you're really really sure it's a database, of course
<amenado> x_hunter you may try using the openoffice tools, an odbc or jdbc database connectors to get to it
<Thybo> hello, i have this one little problem that i cannot find the solution to.... i would like to have the workspaces change automaticly when i get to the border of one, but i cannot figure out how
<djhash> x_hunter: thumbs.db is what windows uses to keep a copy of the thumbnails of a folder with images in it...
<indarkness> vio se falar em portugues vc entendem ... fica mais facil pra min
<indarkness> hehe
<speedbaron> x_hunter: openoffice works great for me
<Baby_Shambl3s> indarkness: porque falas em portugues?
<amenado> taime1_-> are you booted off of liveCD now? can you get into a terminal and type  disk -l  then tell me if you can see the partitions
<djhash> x_hunter: neither openoffice nor microsoft office will help you with that file..
<Baby_Shambl3s> djhash, x_hunter: true so true throw it away
<RomanaMentalis> I have a question about networking configuration - I have a server where I am able to browse to it by IP address but not by hostname why might that be?
<oslo> bye all
<indarkness> por que sei so um pouco de ingles ... assim fica mais facil
<Slart> !whois indarkness
<ubottu> Slart: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<x_hunter> ok
<vergil> Romana: No DNS entry
<Slart> !br | indarkness
<x_hunter> thanks guys
<ubottu> indarkness: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RomanaMentalis> vergil: thanks
<vergil> Romana: Or you don't have a valid DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf
<taime1_> amenado: disk is not a command
<Thybo> no one knows how to flip virtual destops when getting near border?
<Drenesh> Thybo: Mouse wheel up and down while near a border (for gnome anyway)
<debCarlos> Well, im off, see you all tomorrow :)
<amenado> taime1_-> my typo  fdisk -l
<Baby_Shambl3s> Thybo: try google first time i ever heard that question yet i cna see how useful it is
<Thybo> Drenesh, hmm just tried does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> Thybo try /j #compiz
<taime1_> amenado: nothing
<indarkness> aqui no meu so aparece #ubuntu
<Drenesh> Thybo, you can also use ctrl+alt+arrow to switch desktops
<Thybo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks... i believe we have already met ;)
<indarkness> nao aparece #ubuntu-br
<Thybo> Drenesh, yeah i know but i would like the mouse border flop
<Viking667> I had to change that to Shift-alt-Arrow
<Thybo> and the scrolling does not work
<taime1_> amenado: its an sata if that  matters at all
<Jack_Sparrow> indarkness English only please
<indarkness> sorry
<Thybo> or the scrolling works but if u are on the miniworspaces
<Thybo> :)
<ozzloy> Thybo: you mean you want the cube to rotate when your mouse hits the edge?
<fitoria> hi
<fitoria> I just installed another distro in a partition
<indarkness> a have a question ... how to configure samba in ubuntu
<fitoria> but the grub is a mess
<djhash> !samba | indarkness
<ubottu> indarkness: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fitoria> so i restored the ubuntu's grub
<Slart> jeeves__: there is also a small command line utility called imgages2mpg if you get tired of mencoder.. don't know if it's any good though
<Slart> !info images2mpg
<ubottu> Package images2mpg does not exist in hardy
<gandall> how can I reset gnome-keyring password?
<gandall> it does not let me through
<Slart> !info kipi-plugins
<ubottu> kipi-plugins (source: kipi-plugins): image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.5-1 (hardy), package size 1713 kB, installed size 13700 kB
<ozzloy> Thybo: you probably want to install compiz-config-settings-manager
<ganj_zilla> \leave
<corky_> can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5406033#post5406033
<MrLinux> Hello everyboy, I have a question, can someone please tell me how do I make the MOTD colored ?
<Jack_Sparrow> BeaviButthead Please post a description of the problem when you post a link
<sahak> how can I install an rpm package in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> sahak Bad idea.  get a tar file and build it yourself
<th0r> sahak, you can use alien to convert it, but it isn't recommended
<Slart> sahak: it's not safe to use rpms.. but there is a package called alien
<sahak> I don't have a tar file
<Slart> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<BeaviButthead> Jack_Sparrow, oh sorry, Well gnome just fails sometimes, a X reset doesn't help, when X is reset, I get redirected to the login screen, i log in, BUT no GUI or gnome
<BeaviButthead> only a nice brownish color
<indarkness> i install samba in ubuntu ... but it dont work ... not find desktop with Win
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<nopper> how could i get this dummy mp3 (and restricted files) support .. i've already installed the gstreamer-ugly and ffmpeg codecs but the problem persists! any hints?
<sahak> it is IBM Tivoli backup software
<sahak> it comes only in RPM format
<khamael> sahak: alien
<Jack_Sparrow> sahak Alien seldom works and can really mess things up
<MrLinux> sahak : rpm -ihv and the rpm pkg
<Xepra> help me! help me! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> BeavisNButthead STOP changing your nick
<Xepra> i have a nasty little problem
<RomanaMentalis> vergil:  I do have a valid DNS servers in resolv.conf, I am trying to reach a local server from a local network - it has a 192.168 address so I can't add it to DNS anywhere, can I?
<Xepra> I am trying to get to the boot partition of a hybrid cd
<vergil> Romana: in that case, you might end up using /etc/hosts
<Xepra> but i can only see the main mount point
<vergil> Romana: you might want to look up an online copy of the Linux NAG (Network Administrator's Guide)
<Xepra> i can't figure out how to get to the other partition
<vergil> That will help sort these basics out for you pretty quick.
<RomanaMentalis> vergil: I will, thank you
<Xepra> i think it may be as simple as setting it up as a loop device with an offset, but i dont know the offset
<sahak> MrLinux: rpm -ivh complains about unresolved dependencies
<Xepra> and i don't know how to find it
<sahak> can it do dependency resolution?
<Xepra> i tried using fdisk, but i dont think i had the right command...
<Jack_Sparrow> sahak no
<LSD|Ninja> rpm has as much dependency resolution as dpkg
<Jack_Sparrow> sahak What you are doing is likely to result in a very broken system
<nopper> anyone ?
<sahak> i need to install that backup software. and IBM ships ONLY in rpm format.
<LSD|Ninja> sahak: alien
<LSD|Ninja> !alien
<vergil> sahak: I've never put rpm on a .deb system, but the problem is that the rpmdb will have nothing in it
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<speedbaron> LSDNinja: i beg to differ
<vergil> so things like, libc6 will not be in there and it will freak
<vergil> unless the deb of RPM prepopulates
<LSD|Ninja> speedbaron: on what?
<speedbaron> ur statement on RPM
<Xepra> anyone a partition master?
<vergil> Xepra: fdisk -l /dev/cdrom
<Xepra> or know anything about mounting hybrid cds?
<Xepra> its an iso
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BeavisNButthead> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, made some typo...
<Xepra> the problem is that its a hybrid cd
<BeavisNButthead> typo's
<Xepra> i can mount it just fine
<LSD|Ninja> speedbaron: rpm doesn't resolve deps on it's own afaicr, that's provided by front ends like yum. a similar relationship exists between apt-get and dpkg on debian systems
<vergil> s/cd/image/
<Xepra> or maybe not hybrid, but has multiple partitions
<Xepra> or the cd equivalent
<Jack_Sparrow> multisession
<speedbaron> LSDNinja: i have more dependency problem with my Redhat system
<Xepra> fdisk doesn't think that it has a partition table
<Xepra> and it probably doesn't
<speedbaron> LSDNinja: ok
<Xepra> fyi I am trying to get xen to boot to an osx cd
<Xepra> but it doesn't think its bootable
<sahak> alien also does not work "dpkg-gencontrol: error: current host architecture 'amd64' does not appear in package's architecture list (i386)"
<Xepra> probably because the osx cd hides the partition with the data on it
<LSD|Ninja> Xepra: unless you're using an OSx86 CD then that's probably not going to work
<Xepra> tried both
<sahak> i though that it should be possible to install i386 packages on a 64 bit system
<Xepra> i have kalyway and legite
<kcman> how do i open a .rar?
<Finnish> Hmm, how can I choose the right frames per second-setting in KDEnLive? My AVI-clip is 20 fps, and KDEnLive plays it either too fast or too slow
<LSD|Ninja> kcman: install the rar program
<d600> how would i unmount a mounted iso
<Xepra> both of them only mount this smaller partition that has a setup.exe
<kcman> LSD|Ninja just install winrar?
<LSD|Ninja> d600: umount like anything else
<Xepra> well kalyway doesnt have setup.exe, it has boothelp
<LSD|Ninja> Xepra: setup.exe is probably the boot camp drivers
<Xepra> either way they are just dummy partitions
<Xepra> not bootable
<Xepra> they work fine in a real comp
<LSD|Ninja> Xepra: They're on an ISO or UDF session as opposed to the HFS+ session the OS X files are on
<Xepra> but i am trying to boot them in xen
<vergil> sahak: to be quite honest with you, if you're putting any piece of IBM software on a non IBM supported linux, get ready for library hell
<Xepra> can ubuntu read an hfs?
<d600> how would i change the permissions on a mounted iso
<LSD|Ninja> kcman: not winrar, search synaptic for rar
<khamael> I saw a program once, called rpm2targz. it extracted the rpm to where it would be installed
<Xepra> kcman:  sudo apt-get install rar
<LSD|Ninja> khamael: alien will convert an rpm to a deb
<kcman> LSD|Ninja yes my master i will
<vergil> sahak: I can only recommend that you find a way to back up the critical stuff to a system that can load the rpm
<Xepra> then fileroller (archive manager) can read and extract them
<kcman> Xepra yes i will do
<vergil> rpm is basically a fancy cpio anyhow iirc, so you can ruin your life that way, or relocate where the package goes
<Xepra> Ninja:  shouldn't there be a standard way of reading multi-partition/mixed/hybrid cds/dvds?
<Xepra> I mean the data is there... I just can't get it to mount
<vergil> Xepra: you're using standard and macosx cd in the same sentence ;)
<Xepra> lol
<LSD|Ninja> Xepra: I don't mess around with OS X on non-Apple hardware so I'm not the person to ask
<vergil> I'm guessing Apple has done some obfuscation to make what you're attempting difficult
<Xepra> well its not apple specific
<Xepra> it is cd/dvd formatting specific
<LSD|Ninja> vergil: I think Xen is screwing things up, OSx86 CDs boot fine on normal hardware
<vergil> Ahh, did not know that.
<LSD|Ninja> vergil: retail OS X CDs don't boot on anything but Apple hw
<Xepra> i have the osx86 cd too
<vergil> My bad - assumed they were one and the same.
<Xepra> either way they both are hiding data
<Xepra> in fact i think most boot cds do this
<Xepra> as do any mixed mode or hybrid cds
<khamael> LSD|Ninja: but rpm2targz converts the rpm into a tar.gz, with the files rpm -ivh would have installed
<Xepra> i just want to know how to mount the second "partition" of a cd/dvd
<LSD|Ninja> khamael: alien is better since you can add/remove them with standard debian tools
<LSD|Ninja> Xepra: it's not a partition, it's a session
<khamael> LSD|Ninja: ok
<bono> hello
<bono> PORT    STATE    SERVICE
<bono> 135/tcp filtered msrpc
<bono> my ubuntu has such status
<bono> how i close port 135?
<LSD|Ninja> Xepra: beyond requiring a multisession drive (which all drives are these days), I have no idea how you'd mount one session or another though
<Xepra> thanks, i didnt know what terminology to use
<Xepra> heh
<bono> or i should keep it
<d600> change ownership of hdd
<LSD|Ninja> bono: are you behind a NAT router?
<scribawf> How do I reinstall the kernal?
<chillent> Hello. How can I get my Linksys WMP11v2 PCI wireless card to work in Ubuntu 8.04? I've tried using ndiswrapper-1.48 on each .inf file that I could find on the driver CD, but nothing worked. I've even tried the new auto ndis-wrapper and that couldn't help me either. Any suggestions?
<LSD|Ninja> scribawf: reinstall linux-image
<bobertdos> What's a more robust editor for workspaces? One that would allow them to be labeled and so forth?
<bono> No
<LSD|Ninja> chillent: what chip is on that card?
<bono> It's a VM
<sn0rlax> Ok, so when I did an aptitude safe-upgrade earlier there were updated PHP packages, but I haven't got an email about them from the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list. What's up with that?
<bono> It's 8.04 installed in VMware
<scribawf> LSDNinja;  Tnx
<nickrud> bobertdos you can name workspaces in either metacity or compiz ...
<bono> server version
<LSD|Ninja> bono: if it's in a VM then you shouldn't need to close it
<chillent> I'm not quite sure. How can I tell?
<LSD|Ninja> chillent: lspci
<Viking668> ha ha ha ha ha!!! HEHEHE hehe haha!! ROFL.
<Viking668> I found the error!
<Viking668> ooops.
<sn0rlax> ah who cares what am i doing on irc
<nickrud> sn0rlax you can see the changelogs with C in aptitude or use the changelog command
<Johnny> can somebody help me with my wireless card i cant figure this out, every so often my card suddenly dies and in network manager it says its not configured, iwlist scan outputs no results and /etc/init.d/networking restart does nothing
<superfirelord42> nickrud: he just left
<bobertdos> ﻿nickrud: I THOUGHT I saw that in the manager, yeah! Thanks!
<LSD|Ninja> chillent: look for lines that say ethernet
<tovella> how can i restore my custom compiz settings after disabling, then enabling compiz?
<nickrud> superfirelord42 some people have 0 patience ;(
<godhead> ernet.org 6667
<bono> Hi ,LsdNinja,WHY?
<nickrud> tovella they're remembered here ...
<bono> Why in VM will be no necessary to turn off,Lsdninja
<superfirelord42> nickrud: he should have seen who i had to help yesterday in #wine, took 2 hours....
<nickrud> !helpersnack | superfirelord42 ;)
<ubottu> superfirelord42 ;): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pgreptom> Hi.  I turn on my computer today, and X will not start.  I have figured out, for some reason - the "nv" driverj ust magically quit working.  It's not even listed in "Restricted Drivers" anymore.  I re-installed it w/ apt-get, but still no dice.  I can only startx using "nv" - not "nvidia".  "nv" crashes.... Says it can't find a screen, and crashes.  Any ideas?
<pgreptom> er, "nvidia" crashes ^^
<Johnny> anyone
<chillent> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<superfirelord42> wow, that bot never ceases to supprize me...
<Johnny> i dont know what to do  my wireless card just suddenly dies
<tovella> nickrud: ...they're remembered where?
<__yy__> Johnny: does dmesg | tail say anything helpful?
<llama_> It sounds ridiculously simple, but I've never downloaded a .deb before, and then tried to install it; how do I install a .deb I've already downloaded to my computer?
<nickrud> tovella in your gconf settings, you can see them in gconf-editor /apps/compiz
<cautionaryx> lama_: is it on your desktop?
<__yy__> llama_: dpkg -i thefile.deb I believe
<chillent> <LSD|Ninja>: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<superfirelord42> llama_: dpkg -i thepackage.deb
<tovella> nickrud: ahh, thanks.
<cautionaryx> what they said
<jeeves__> how can I find out why firefox and evoulation keeps crashing?
<nickrud> llama_ doublclick it, gdebi will get any dependencies
<ozzloy> Thybo: sorry, simple-ccsm
<Xepra> pgrempton:  are you trying to use the nv or the binary nvidia driver?
<superfirelord42> llama_: do what nickrud said, i fogot ubuntu prefers gedebi....
<llama_> nickrud, I don't use gnome, I'm using fluxbox, and a very stripped down ubuntu altogether- custom install. YEah, superfirelord42, that didn't work.
<hagus> I install OO3 yesterday.  Everything works fine but although I have OO3 in menu system, the association between Open Office and .odt files has been broken. Any suggestions on how to fix that?
<pgreptom> Xepra: I'm trying to use the driver the "new" nvidia driver in apt-get... the one "Restricted Hardawre" uses.. but it won't startx with it, says no screen found.. if I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it works again.. it uses the default driver I suppose
<hagus> installed even
<llama_> it's not on my desktop, it's in a folder in my desktop called "Downloads".
<dbbolton> how can i figure out why my computer doesn't have video output?
<Xepra> fyi nickrud and tovella:  those settings are saved in ~/.gconf  -- which is what gconf edits, as nickrud was saying
<superfirelord42> llama_: cd into that folder, and do gdebi -i package.deb
<Kris07> I can't launch a Terminal. What I get back after trying to open one is "Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory) " This also happens with other apps.
<superfirelord42> llama_: if that does not work, dpkg -i package.deb
<tovella> Xepra: thanks... it got that part.
<nickrud> Xepra yeah, easier to point people at the tools, the xml can be hard to parse
<Xepra> ya, i know - i was just mentioning
<Johnny> __yy__, http://pastebin.com/m6e2d35c2
<llama_> superfirelord42, I already tried dpkg, I got an error. I just tried gdebi, and I don't have that app.
<Xepra> its useful if you want to backup/move the settings
<chillent> LSD|Ninja, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<Xepra> also may explain why they went missing
<superfirelord42> llama_: what is the error from dpkg?
<HappyHater> I'm trying to install gnome on xubuntu but 'sudo apt-get install gnome' says broken packages
<hagus> How does one go about creating a file association in Ubuntu?
<Johnny> its eth0 and i dont know what the problem is
<nickrud> llama_ you can install gdebi, and call it with  gdebi /path/to/deb , works fine that way
<llama_> It seems that it was dependency problems.
<LSD|Ninja> chillent: I saw. I was googling for what chip it may use.
<Johnny> it just suddenly stops working and i have to restart
<superfirelord42> HappyHater: i think its gnome-desktop
<Xepra> pgremptom: i haven't messed with the restricted nvidia drivers - I use the binary nvidia driver from the nvidia site
<Xepra> it works amazingly well
<superfirelord42> HappyHater: never mind, they changed the names
<Xepra> it did randomly quit working because of some update though
<nickrud> HappyHater install ubuntu-desktop
<__yy__> Johnny: hmm, nothing jumps out at me... (that command should be run right after the wireless fails to get useful information btw)
<Xepra> I had to manually disable nv and nvidia_new to get it to work again
<nickrud> Xepra that would have been a kernel upgrade, you need to reinstall the one from nvidia with each kernel upgrade
<LSD|Ninja> chillent: All I can seem to find is info on using ndiswrapper :/
<pgreptom> Xepra: Sigh.  What do you suggest I do?
<fbc> Is there an F-SPOT equivalent for movies?
<superfirelord42> llama_: can you pastebin the output?
<Xepra> nickrud:  a reinstall didnt work
<HappyHater> nickrud, that comes with a bunch of apps too doesn't it? I just want gnome without all the stuff that comes along in ubuntu
<Xepra> pgreptom:  there are a bunch of howtos for the different nvidia drivers,  i would go with the one you download and run from the nvidia site personally
<llama_> superfirelord42, I thought I figured it out, downloaded a library it said it was missing...
<dbbolton> ﻿how can i figure out why my computer doesn't have video output?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<nickrud> HappyHater just install the stuff you want then. Start with gnome-session and gnome-panel
<llama_> but then I try running the app, "qpitch", and it says "segmentation fault"
<Xepra> pgrempton:  but make sure you follow their install instructions
<Xepra> its a bit nasty because you have to kill x
<chillent> LSD|Ninja, hmm. what do you think i should do?
<Xepra> but other than that it is really straight forward
<superfirelord42> llama_: qpitch? what are its dependinces according to dpkg?
<Kris07> ﻿I can't launch a Terminal. What I get back after trying to open one is "Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory) " This also happens with other apps.
<llama_> "libportaudio2"
<superfirelord42> llama_: hold on....
<llama_> said it couldn't configure (last 2 mesg @ superfirelord42
<Xepra> download run script, chmod +x it, ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, ./runnvidia thingy.  You may have to disable nv and nvidia_new in /etc/linux-restricted...-common./
<superfirelord42> llama_: got it...
<llama_> so I did sudo apt-get install libportaudio2, and then ran dpkg, seemed to go well, but the app won't open.
<nickrud> Kris07 what does which gnome-terminal say?
<superfirelord42> llama_: used to tune a musical instrument?
<llama_> yes.
<MitchM> i have a default deny in my hosts.allow along with an allow sshd: <net>... people from <net> can connect to ssh... and everyone else is blocked. Except if they are in my /etc/hosts file (they are still allowed ssh), why?
<superfirelord42> llama_: hold on...
<llama_> superfirelord42, holding. ;)
<superfirelord42> hmmm, llama_: it appears for gusty... hold on.. still readin..
<superfirelord42> llama_: if you want, you can build it from source....
<llama_> superfirelord42, yeah, that's true.
<Kris07> nickrud, I don't get what you mean
<amikrop> Hello. My RSA public key, is the same as my GPG public key?
<superfirelord42> llama_: that way, it isnt using libraries made for gusty... or trying to an failing
<llama_> superfirelord42, I would have thought that a ubuntu .deb that recent shouldn't have had problems. That's frustrating. :\
<axisys> how to add a user to a group?
<nickrud> Kris07 in a console (clt-alt-f1)  log in, and type   which gnome-terminal. That will show what program, and the path to it, that is run when you try to run gnome-terminal
<nickrud> Kris07 clt-alt-f7 to get back to the gui
<axisys> adduser --group dialout username did not work
<superfirelord42> llama_: the problem is each version of ubuntu has diffrent libraries... but one possiblilty, do an apt-get install qt4
<axisys> adduser --system --group dialout username did not work either
<superfirelord42> that wont work
<HappyHater> is it possible to run multiple instances of X?
<superfirelord42> anyone remember what package qt4 is?
<llama_> E: couldn't find package qt4
<llama_> @superf
<nickrud> HappyHater yes
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<nickrud> libqt4-core ?
<superfirelord42> llama_: yeah, thats not hte name, im trying to remember it...
<superfirelord42> llama_: libqt4-core
<HappyHater> nickrud,  do I have to login as a different user?
<Kris07> nickrud, What's clt?
<superfirelord42> nickrud: ty...
<llama_> superfirelord42, already installed, latest version.
<nickrud> HappyHater generally you need to log in as a different user, iirc
<superfirelord42> llama_: ok.. there goes that possiblity..
<HappyHater> thanks
<nickrud> Kris07  control-alt-f1 , -f7 to get back
<llama_> what's the exact untar argument/s for /tar/bz2?
<superfirelord42> llama_: i think your best bet is to remove the package and then try to compile it.... you can try to get the older libraries, but it may not work...
<llama_> .tar.bz2*
<superfirelord42> llama_: tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<nickrud> llama_ tar xf will do it, tar is smart about compression these days
<nownot> i want to set up a webdav directory in 8.04 any ideas on how to do it?
<L52> nownot: you'll need a webserver like apache
<nownot> L52: yeah i have all that jazz, i just cant get it working
<kushalsejwal> any body using pidgin or had used pidgin here??
<HappyHater> nickrud, even with a new user it still says the server is already active for display 0
<Viking667> darn. Still the same trouble, even with the correction of the spelling
<L52> nownot: where's the problem?
<axisys> how to copy the moving screen.. i want to be able to play it to show how I installed something
<llama_> nickrud, superfirelord42, I run tar -jxvf qpitch-1.0.tar.bz2, and I just get a list of files. Do I need to uninstall the faulty /deb isntall first? I've never uninstalled manually (i.e., without aptitude) before.
<nickrud> HappyHater you do have to point it at a different display. The easiest way is editing the menus, enabling new login under system tools, and use that
<amikrop> I was asked my public RSA key. How can I see it?
<nickrud> llama_ yes, dpkg -r qpitch
<HappyHater> ok
<superfirelord42> llama_: nope, that extracts it, for a list, its tar -tjvf qpitch-1.0.tar.bz2
<superfirelord42> llama_: and you need to remove the bad one like nickrud said...
<Baby_Shambl3s> in asp where is the page directive again? is it inside the script tag or above it?
 * nickrud Baby_Shambl3s be bit by a small snake ;)
<glitsj16> axisys: recordmydesktop and a frontend like gtk-recordmydesktop (GNOME) or krecordmydesktop (KDE) are able to do just that
<Baby_Shambl3s> nickrud: huh?
<kushalsejwal> hey guys I am suing pidgin, I have a small query, when I log in with my freenode.net id and password ........then when I click "join a chat" then it again asked for password.....is it necessary to add password??
<nickrud> Baby_Shambl3s bad joke I guess. an asp is a poisonous small snake, most famous for killing Cleopatra
<superfirelord42> kushalsejwal: that means its a registered name... choose a diffrent name...
<axisys> glitsj16: thnx
<chillent> LSD|Ninja, any thoughts?
<axisys> glitsj16: does it allow to choose just one terminal instead of whole desktop?
<Logrusmage> My Mythtv scanner is getting no signal on channels tvtime picks up perfectly, can anyone help me?
<kushalsejwal> superfirelord, I have only registered with that name
<kushalsejwal> and i am using it now
<ikonia> !apt-info tunctl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-info tunctl
<Baby_Shambl3s> nickrud: oh its that it sounded like a quote since i didnt know from where i became confused but just incase do you know the answer
<glitsj16> axisys: yes you can mouse out part of the screen you'd like to capture
<zeno> how do you "restart" the sound server?
<axisys> glitsj16: thnx
<glitsj16> axisys: has sound too if you need that
<notwist> Hey, I have a quick question regarding installing the aurora theme or GTK or whatever. I have configured it, compiled and installed without problem, but now when i choose "aurora midnight" everything is black and well but the edges are all sharp, like its still fallen back to "default" edges in some way. How do i get the smoooth edges?
<zeno> !sound > zeno
<ubottu> zeno, please see my private message
<nickrud> Baby_Shambl3s no, I know nothing about microsoft programming (actually I wish that were true, I don't know the web stuff at all)
<superfirelord42> kushalsejwal: if you register it, then it will try to make you enter a password, someone may know a workaround though...
<notwist> I tried the guides on the internet about how to install aurora and i followed it exactly, still the edges are all sharp
<nickrud> kushalsejwal switch to xchat ;)
<Baby_Shambl3s> nickrud, awww :'(
<kushalsejwal> xchat??
<nickrud> kushalsejwal yeah, a much better client for irc. Do not get xchat-gnome
<superfirelord42> thats one workaround.. hehe
<nownot> L52: well its just not working
<Logrusmage> My Mythtv scanner is getting no signal on channels tvtime picks up perfectly, can anyone help me?
<nownot> L52: tried this http://www.digital-arcanist.com/sanctum/article.php?story=20070427101250622
<superfirelord42> llama_: did you unzip the files?
<mortal1> i use pigdin, for the simple reason, it lets me ignore people without jumping through hoops
<jxw002> Could someone help me with a partition problem on ubuntu?
<notwist> jxw002: type your problem
<mortal1> err, sorry my cache was about 30s behind on that one
<Jeeves2> how do I connect my Philips GoGear to my ubuntu system so I can mount it?
<jxw002> i used to have a vfat drive, how to I format it under ubuntu to make it as part of ext file system?
<s3a> any1 here used vrms?
<notwist> jxw002: try the program "gparted", its available through apt-get
<notwist> jxw002: it will help you handle partitions
<chillent> LSD|Ninja, any thoughts on the wireless card?    02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<EnMasse187> guys
<jxw002> notwist: is it graphical?
<EnMasse187> need help
<notwist> jxw002: yes
<jxw002> notwist: thank you
<notwist> jxw002: no problem :)
<EnMasse187> i used wine to install a game called morrowind, and some mods for it, i tried to uninstall them using the uninstallers, everything went good except for the folders that still remain in the menu bar sub folders of wine...
<EnMasse187> how do i get rid of those folders?
<notwist> EnMasse187: try searching for them. maybe they're somewhere in the filesystem
<notwist> like under /home/.wine or something
<notwist> not sure...
<EnMasse187> well i just got linux a week ago
<BlueLaguna> How can I get a list of installed packages in apt?
<EnMasse187> and im not a wine pro
<superfirelord42> EnMasse187: you may get more help in #winehq
<EnMasse187> so i have NOOO ideaof whaqt you are talking bout
<superfirelord42> they are wine pros
<EnMasse187> im also in #winehq :)
<notwist> EnMasse187: the command "find" is used to search for stuff. try looking up how it works
<EnMasse187> no one has even said hi...
<teratoma_> EnMasse187: "rm -rf ~/.wine" would work, but you probably dont want to do that
<notwist> teratoma_: don't be an ass ;)
<llama_> superfirelord42, there's no configure file, and so I can't cnofigure, nor can I make.
<EnMasse187> nevermind got helP :)
<bleck> EnMasse187: you have tried right-clicking the menu item?
<superfirelord42> EnMasse187: they are a smaller channel, bit slower...
<EnMasse187> thanks for the help
<superfirelord42> llama_: i noticed that too...
<teratoma_> notwist: i put 'you probably don't want to do that' at the end of my answer
<notwist> EnMasse187: what was the solution?
<EnMasse187> and i tried right clicking the folders :)
<EnMasse187> peek in ~/.local/share/applications/wine
<notwist> teratoma_: and i put a smiley at the end of mine
<teratoma_> well fine, you win
<superfirelord42> llama_: it was built in eclipse....
<notwist> does any of you happen to know how to get aurora gtk working?
<superfirelord42> llama_: im reading the files.. hopefully i or someone else can figure it out...
<notwist> i'd really like to have it up and running
<notwist> i cant understand why I get an error that supposedly shouldnt happen, atleast doesnt in the tutorials that are like 4 things you need to do
<llama_> superfirelord42, I don't know what eclipse is. Some compling program to make source files out of code you've written, I presume?
<bonez45> why doesn't ubuntu set up root, with password, initially during setup?
<chillent> Hello. How can I get my Linksys WMP11v2 PCI wireless card to work in Ubuntu 8.04? I've tried using ndiswrapper-1.48 on each .inf file that I could find on the driver CD, but nothing worked. I've even tried the new auto ndis-wrapper and that couldn't help me either. Any suggestions?
<bonez45> !via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via
<bonez45> !compiz-fusion
<superfirelord42> llama_: its a full IDE, i have  not used it before.... its a front end to java first, then c/C++ if you have the plugin...
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<teratoma_> bonez45: ubuntu people believe in sudo.  you can set your root password if you really want
<superfirelord42> llama_: imma try to read though the config...
<jxw002> notwist: that was really quick formatting, thank you, have a good day
<llama_> superfirelord42, thanks.
<sgodsell> EnMasse187, how many windows applications do you have under wine right now?
<bonez45> teratoma_: ok.....
<notwist> jxw002: glad it worked
<EnMasse187> sgodsell i have 3 installed and 4 that need to be removed, now they are :D
<digitaltao> which flash player in firefox do ya'll think has the best compatibility with flash media players out there?
<bryst> could someone help me change the permissions\ownership of my secondary hard drive?
<axisys> glitsj16: i have to first find out the x and y corordinate to record my desktop? i think i saw a tool that allow the mouse to draw around the screen first before record starts
<sgodsell> EnMasse187, whats the one that is left behind?
<tjohnson> hey all
<_xyz> can I install Ubuntu and the Grub loader to one HDD while leaving the Windows HDD untouched? or do I HAVE to plug out the Windows HDD for this?
<superfirelord42> sgodsell: he got it fixed in #winehq
<sgodsell> oh
<tjohnson> I have a question for something I want to do on the cli, is there a better channel for that
<nickrud> bryst what kind of partition on the secondary?
<teratoma_> digitaltao: are you talking about gnu flash and all of that stuff?  flashplugin-nonfree  is probably what you want
<glitsj16> axisys: what frontend are you using if any ? recordmydesktop was it yes ?
<Johnny> i thought firefox crashing was supposed to be fixed in ff3
<bonez45> are NVIDIA cards the standard, the preferred video hardware for running ubuntu with compiz?
<Johnny> wtf
<ompaul> tjohnson, you should ask and see if this place can do the answer in one line - or if you need to join a #bash or some such
<Johnny> how do i get it to stop crashing every three seconds
<digitaltao> teratoma_ : Allright thanks.
<kushalsejwal> Hey guys anyone had used Edubuntu here, I just wanted to know that does the edubuntu contains any special software that cannot be found on the respositories??
<superfirelord42> llama_: there is a make file... a .pro which i dont know much about...
<bryst> nickrud, I just formatted it to ext3
<llama_> eh?
<nickrud> bryst I mean, ntfs, vfat, ext3, etc.
<tjohnson> I want to find a string in a file, but am not sure what file it is in
<llama_> superfirelord42, @
<tjohnson> so I want to search every file for a string
<superfirelord42> llama_: im still looking...
<notwist> _xyz: you can have GRUB and list both linux and windows
<nickrud> bryst do you want it writeable by everyone, or just you?
<tjohnson> including subdirs
<notwist> _xyz: you can also choose windows as the default
<sgodsell> tjohnson, use grep
<bryst> I'm the only person that uses this computer
<chillent> Hello. How can I get my Linksys WMP11v4 PCI wireless card to work in Ubuntu 8.04? I've tried using ndiswrapper-1.48 on each .inf file that I could find on the driver CD, but nothing worked. I've even tried the new auto ndis-wrapper and that couldn't help me either. Any suggestions?
<tjohnson> how do you search subdirs with grep
<sgodsell> grep -r
<notwist> tjohnson: recursive. usually -r
<nickrud> bryst then I'd just make it owned by you. mount the partition, then  chown bryst:bryst /media/<drive>
<notwist> tjohnson: recursive = all folders beneath
<tjohnson> I was using cat * | grep string, but that only does one dir
<nickrud> bryst it will be remembered every time you mount it
<notwist> tjohnson: try "man grep" :)
<bryst> how do I mount it in terminal?
<cchance> Guys i run an art store. We do shows where ever possible but im getting tired of having to wright down buyer information and then loosing it once i get home. does ubuntu have any program that will check out a customer and keep logs?
<digitaltao> !widgets | digitaltao
<ubottu> digitaltao, please see my private message
<MrGlass> Hi. I just got a USB wifi adapter. How do I load drivers/install it? its a netgear wg111t
<sgodsell> tjohnson, grep -r "what I want to find"  path/
<minhaaj> i don't seem to be able to use my ./icons icons, i wonder whats wrong.  any idea where do i have to paste my icons to get them to work ?
<nownot> where does this info go? ## Set up the myWebDAV directory to use WebDAV and authentication <Directory "/var/www/myWebDAV"> Dav On etc...... what file httpd.conf or etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<notwist> cchance: use google documents ;)
<superfirelord42> cchance: you can write it down on the excel equivlent in open office
<DarkAudit> woot! apt-build IS bugged... sort of
<cchance> notwist no wifi
<nickrud> bryst do   sudo fdisk -l , and put the results on paste.ubuntu.com. We'll set it up so it automounts when you boot, and has the right ownership
<notwist> cchance: what?
<notwist> cchance: im not sure i understand your problem
<cchance> superfirelord42 i though of that but it didnt seem verry secure
<cchance> notwist, the shows i have not internet there
<notwist> cchance: if you don't have internet at the store i'm not sure how you can share it with your home computer. you'd have to save it on a USB memory or something
<ArrPirate> anyone know if there is a way to mount a FATx partition with ubuntu?
<cchance> notwist
<cchance> sorry
<notwist> ArrPirate: yeah, just mount -t FAT something
<superfirelord42> cchance: neither is keeping it on paper in some places... hehe... you could password protect the file?
<nealmcb> on hardy when I open system/prefs/appearance I get a window with a blank interior and I can't close it without killing gnome-appearance-properties
<nickrud> ArrPirate yes, mkdir /path/to/mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/<device> -t vfat /path/to/mountpoint
<sgodsell> ArrPirate, mount -t vfat /device_to_be_mounted /my_mount_point
<cchance> notwist, im not talking about the store. we move from place to place i already have something emplemented at teh store. But i need soething for my laptop at our off location shows
<bryst> nickrud done
<ArrPirate> vfat will handle fatx drives?
<nickrud> ArrPirate that will mount it read only
<ArrPirate> note that I don't mean the 'x' as a wild card
<superfirelord42> llama_: apt-get install tmake
<nickrud> bryst give me the link, so I can see it
<notwist> cchance: what exactly do you want the program on your laptop to _do_?
<bryst> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/28129/
<yuri_> hello, i have a phone line connected to my laptop and would like to make normal telephone calls from my laptop. what package should i use? im having trouble finding anything
<cchance> ﻿superfirelord42 but it would seem that they would have a way to get into a lost passworded file?
<sgodsell> ArrPirate, yes
<nickrud> bryst next, where do you want to mount it? The usage usually suggests a good place
<cchance> notwist, check out customers and keep a record. check out by product serial or something..
<glitsj16> axisys: there's a manual for recordmydesktop at http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/toc.php .. if you're using the gtk-frontend, use the right-click menu's in the tray to start screen selection area .. is that what you wanted ?
<bryst> nickrud just for storage of pics, movies, etc.
<superfirelord42> cchance: i think there is a tool to work with scanners, like barcode scanners if that is what you want...
<MrGlass> any ideas? I just got a USB wifi adapter. How do I load drivers/install it? its a netgear wg111t
<umanerrr> Hello there. I am desperately trying to send emails through the command line using sendmail. It works in windows xp (virtual machine) fine, but it simply does not workin in ubuntu. I use the following syntax "sendmail -f SENDER@gmail.com -t RECIPIENT@gmail.com -u SUBJECTNAME -m MESSAGE BODY -s smtp.gmail.com:587 -xu GMAILUSERNAME -xp PASSWORD" (i do the same in windows but with "sendmail.exe"). When i type that command in terminal and then press enter, it
<umanerrr> is as if the command does not get executed, there is a small black rectangle that appears below and starts blinking but i cannot execute other commands, it is like it does not register, the "USERNAME@COMPUTERNAME:~$" does not appear. and i do not receive an error from sendmail, the message simply does not get sent. I hope someone can help. Thanks in advance
<shamus> can somebody help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5406500
<cchance> ﻿superfirelord42 do you know it... Will it allow for manual entry
<ArrPirate> nickrud: didn't work
<nickrud> bryst ok, /data is popular for that.  do sudo mkdir /data && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /data && sudo chown bryst:bryst /data  (where bryst is your username on the machine)
<lazertek_> how do install wordpress on hardy...
<lazertek_> i installed it from svn but can't launch it
<superfirelord42> llama_: did you get that?
<nickrud> ArrPirate that should work fine, are you sure you have a mountpoint directory already made?
<lazertek_> from what i hear im having a feeling i need to setup apache and stuff
<mmbrains> what should ldconfig return?
<ArrPirate> nickrud: yes
<ArrPirate> it says 'wrong fs type, bad options, bad superblock....'
<nickrud> ArrPirate is the partition good?
<ArrPirate> yes
<ArrPirate> it's a fatx partition, the kind used on the xbox
<nealmcb> trying again: any tips on how to figure out why my Preferences > Appearance is blank and gnome-appearance-properties is hung? (on hardy)
<nickrud> ArrPirate ah, -t fatx then
<nickrud> ArrPirate I read that as fatX where X was 16 or 32
<ArrPirate> -t fatx doesn't work
<unop> lazertek_, wordpress requires a !LAMP setup (i.e. apache+php+mysql) -- why don't you install the package from the repositories?
<lazertek_> anyone know how to install wordpress on hardy
<unop> !info wordpress | lazertek_
<ubottu> lazertek_: wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 853 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<lazertek_> ah unop... i did it from the repos but its an older version and didn't install lamp
<Baby_Shambl3s> in asp.net where is the page directive? is it inside the script tag or above it?
<superfirelord42> llama_: ?
<bryst> nickrud: what is the "Lost and Found" folder in there that I can't access?
<superfirelord42> ArrPirate: i could have sworn there was a certin comand option that goes with -t fat that does it...
<nickrud> bryst that's used by fsck to hold any lost files/blocks during a filesystem check, you should just leave it owned by root.
<lazertek_> unop: any way to get 2.6 from repos or is there another repos for 2.6
<unop> lazertek_, by LAMP i mean apache, mysql and php - installing wordpress automatically pulls these in
<jordo2323> what's a good GTK based FTP client besides FileZilla?
<BitWraith> I heard somebody was working on an ARM port of ubuntu for Zaurus devices and similar ones. did that ever gain any traction?
<mariecpu> what should ldconfig return?
<nickrud> ArrPirate you need to use nicks in lines, I missed your line
<lazertek_> unop i guess it did install that but how do i launch it now
<lazertek_> unop i dont see it in the menus
<superfirelord42> nickrud: it didnt work... for ArrPirate...
<nickrud> ArrPirate http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Mounting_FATX_partitions_HOWTO has info for you
<gnu> salut
<unop> lazertek_, 2.3.3 is the latest in hardy - if you need a newer version, you need to install from source (svn as you mentioned)
<bryst> nickrud: so the drive will always stay mounted as /filesystem/data?
<craigbass1976> I'm running xubuntu hardy.  In ubuntu feisty, I was sure I had a usb wireless device working, but now that I'm on this new os, I can't scan.  I can see my neighbor's network, and mine, but I can't connect.  Instaled wifi-radar to see if that'd be easier, but no
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys anyone having problems with the sound lately ?
<craigbass1976> ForsakenSoul, WHAT?
<lazertek_> unop i did that too... guess all i can't figure out is how to launch it
<craigbass1976> couldn't help that...
<Lichte> How do I get ffmpeg with amr support ???
<ForsakenSoul> craigbass1976:  well the problem was screwing up almost all of my sound stuff so I reinstalled it's all great now ... except skype
<nownot> does anyone have a good tutorial on setting up webdav?
<nickrud> bryst not yet. That was step one, so you had write permissions. The next is to set it to automount.  next step:  run sudo blkid , and copy the UUID for sdb1
<notwist> is GTK2 installed with ubuntu by default?
<MrGlass> is there a guide on how to use NDIS wrapper?
<nownot> ??
<unop> lazertek_, I'm not sure how you use wordpress either -- all i know is it's something that runs atop a webserver
<nickrud> notwist yes, gnome runs on it
<superfirelord42> nownot: i seem to recall there is a .htaccess thing you can do
<notwist> nickrud: it's weird cause im trying to get aurora working and it's a GTK2.x theme
<umanerrr> Hello there. I am desperately trying to send emails through the command line using sendmail. It works in windows xp (virtual machine) fine, but it simply does not workin in ubuntu. I use the following syntax "sendmail -f SENDER@gmail.com -t RECIPIENT@gmail.com -u SUBJECTNAME -m MESSAGE BODY -s smtp.gmail.com:587 -xu GMAILUSERNAME -xp PASSWORD" (i do the same in windows but with "sendmail.exe"). When i type that command in terminal and then press enter, it
<umanerrr> is as if the command does not get executed, there is a small black rectangle that appears below and starts blinking but i cannot execute other commands, it is like it does not register, the "USERNAME@COMPUTERNAME:~$" does not appear. and i do not receive an error from sendmail, the message simply does not get sent. I hope someone can help. Thanks in advance
<superfirelord42> nownot: or something in the config
<nownot> superfirelord42: that doesnt setup webdav
<notwist> umanerrr: please don't spam
<nickrud> notwist you compiled it?
<Lichte> !amr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr
<ForsakenSoul> craigbass1976:  just don't tell me to reinstall alsa and restart ... did that 100 times already
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<Lichte> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<superfirelord42> nownot: ok, well there is also a tomcat jar that will do the trick...
<lazertek_> unop that what i read too... guess ill keep asking around if anybody might know
<craigbass1976> ForsakenSoul, what if you try uninstalling it first?
<MrGlass> !ndiswrapper
<notwist> nickrud: yeah.. and then moved the themes to /usr/share/themes or whatever but they look weird
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<superfirelord42> nownot: i think it comes with the tomcat server distribution.. but it may be seperate
<notwist> nickrud: the aurora midnight for example looks nothing like on the picture.. it's just black. like it only imports the colours and nothing else
<ForsakenSoul> craigbass1976:  did that also
<nickrud> notwist don't know aurora at all. doesn't the webpage you got it from have some info?
<notwist> nickrud: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<nickrud> brynk you there yet?
<notwist> nickrud: all the tutorials ive seen pretty much says, compile, unpack themes, run them. exactly what i did. i have no idea why they won't look correct
<bryst> nuckrud: how do I find the UUID?
<ForsakenSoul> i think it has something to do with the updates .... because after I reinstalled the os before I did an update and restarted it was all working
<ForsakenSoul> but I can't tell which package broke it ;(
<ForsakenSoul> :(
<belkinhelp2> well I traded my CMI sound card for a SB 5.1
<belkinhelp2>  now my subwoofer/center channel stopped working
<belkinhelp2>  where do I begin?
<superfirelord42> nownot: you actually are wrong about webdav and apache... look at mod_dav
<Lichte> How do I get ffmpeg with amr support ???
<nownot> superfirelord42: editing the .htacces doesnt make a folder a dav foler
<unop> lazertek_, did you compile anything after checking wordpress out from the SVN respository?
<nickrud> bryst  run   sudo blkid , it will show you. If you just created the partition (and haven't rebooted) sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep UUID will tell you
<superfirelord42> superfirelord42: you actiave mod_dav from .htaccess if i remember
<shamus> can somebody help me with this please? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5406592
<bryst> nickrud: How will I know if it worked?
<superfirelord42> nownot: i accidently sent the above to myself... hehe... you actiave mod_dav from .htaccess if i remember
<nickrud> bryst we're not done yet. We have to edit /etc/ftab. Have you found the uuid, and copied it?
<nealmcb> hmm - again seems to be related to esd - gnome-appearance-properties hanging on a connect to /tmp/.esd-6265/socket
<lazertek_> unop: no
<lazertek_> unop: i though it installed it on its own
<ghostlines>  i just installed freenx-server and gnome-desktop environment, but now when i wanna make a session i get a connection error
<ghostlines> can anyone help me?
<_xyz> notwist: how can I make sure the GRUB writes itself to the same HDD as the Ubuntu and not to the Windows HDD?
<superfirelord42> nownot: i think this may help http://www.digital-arcanist.com/sanctum/article.php?story=20070427101250622
<bryst> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28131/
<unop> lazertek_, no, that only downloads the source code, you need to do the usual build process as per the INSTALL / README file in the source folder
<nownot> superfirelord42: followed taht didnt work for me
<suselin> !samba | shamus
<ubottu> shamus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lazertek_> unop: hmmm... where would it be?
<superfirelord42> nownot: what part stoped working?
<superfirelord42> nownot: or did you do the whole thing and it just doesnt work
<superfirelord42> llama_: ?
<nickrud> bryst ok, now you do:  gksu gedit /etc/fstab, and add the line:   UUID=<sdb1 uuid>  /data           ext3    defaults        0       2     . Save and close
<nownot> superfirelord42: did it and it didnt work
<unop> lazertek_, in the directory where you issued the SVN command
<ubuntuuser29823> Hallo
<ubuntuuser29823> Ich habe eine Frage
<superfirelord42> nownot: take a look at http://www.debianadmin.com/webdav-configuration-with-apache2-on-debian-etch.html
<nickrud> !de | ubuntuuser29823
<ubottu> ubuntuuser29823: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntuuser29823> Kann mir jemand helfen? Ist eine absolute Anfängerfrage bzgl. Paketquellen
<lazertek_> unop: i found a how to for it... i'll give that a try
<craigbass1976> So maybe my issue isn't hardware...  Like I said, with the usb plugged in, I can see a couple of networks.  I can not edit them though.  My own, I'm connected with an ip of 127.0.0.1 (wicked handy, no?) but can't disconnect or reconnect.  I have no security enabled on my own wirelss network
<ubuntuuser29823> Hallo?
<ubuntuuser29823> Wieso antwortet niemand?
<superfirelord42> !de | ubuntuuser29823
<ubottu> ubuntuuser29823: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shamus> suselin: I'm in ubuntu on both machines. Windows is broken on the laptop so I'm trying to recover files through a live cd to my desktop
<silvia>  Anyone can give me a hand using my broadcom wireless with ndiswrapper instead of fwcutter?  I've been through some howtos and tutorials but still no luck. I'd say my foremost problem is that ndiswrapper dos not detect my wlan board... but I'm pretty sure it is compatible with the windows driver I'm feeding it
<nickrud> ubuntuuser29823   /j #ubuntu-de  bitte
<opt1k> i got a problem with terminal, i accidentally typed smth in the field load custom command in shell (or whatever the name is) and now terminal won't open. what to do?
<suselin> shamus, you have them networked
<lazertek_> sudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php
<shamus> suselin: they are using the same router, the laptop wireless, the desktop not
<lazertek_> oops
<bryst> nickrud: file now looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28132/
<suselin> shamus, if you have a shared folder you can copy over
<shamus> suselin, I'm trying to get the 2 machines to connect over the network to each other
<unop> umanerrr, you sorted your sendmail thing out?
<suselin> shamus, did you enable samba
<ubuntuuser29823> i want to update my ubuntu 8.x with ubuntu studio
<neeto> Where do you change which extensions get opened in which programs by default?
<ubuntuuser29823> a website shows me, that i can find the update in the "universe quell"
<ubuntuuser29823> but what is that?
<nickrud> bryst looks good, so let's test:    sudo umount /data && ls /data . Make sure you don't see lost+found. Then   sudo mount /data && ls /data , make sure you see it. Then, ls -ld /data , make sure it shows your username as the owner
<ubuntuuser29823> where can i find that?
<shamus> suselin, no i did not
<suselin> shamus, do that
<opt1k> i got a problem with terminal, i accidentally typed smth in the field load custom command in shell (or whatever the name is) and now terminal won't open. what to do?
<shamus> suselin, how? (new to ubuntu)
<superfirelord42> ubuntuuser29823: what was the site?
<ubuntuuser29823> its a german site
<craigbass1976> exit
<_xyz> by default, are you a root user? is there a way to not have to type 'sudo' all the time?
<craigbass1976> oops
<nickrud> opt1k you need to tell us a bit more about what you did, there's many things you could have done that might make the terminal not run
<superfirelord42> ubuntuuser29823: i can try a translator on it...
<superfirelord42> llama_: ?
<Reaby> we got major problem in loco channel, one person has updated his computer and now everythign else in usb is lost than hid devices- also he got apic error on cpu0 - any ideas to fix, since we got none.
<Reaby> modprobing other modules causes error
<suselin> shamus, synaptic
<opt1k> nickrud: heh i think i typed in that field sh path/to/shell.sh instead of in terminal window
<neeto> _xyz: you can log in as root, but it's not a good idea, since you can really screw stuff up on accident. in fact, having to type sudo every time you need root permissions to do something is one of the reasons why linux is so secure.
<notwist> nickrud: in case you care i solved the theme thing :)
<ubuntuuser29823> dieser channel macht überhaupt keinen sinn
<lazertek_> ubuntuuser29823: if you are trying to activate updates... just go to synapic package manager then go to repositories youll see it there
<shamus> suselin, I don't need samba, samba is for cross compatibility of windows and ubuntu. I need the 2 ubuntu machines to share a folder
<_xyz> neeto: ok, it makes sense
<nickrud> Reaby first thing, I'd do   sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<nickrud> notwist jump in, there's no status here ;)
<_xyz> neeto: how can I log in as root though?
<Reaby> nickrud: ok, let's try that.
<bryst> nickrud: looks good to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/28133/
<suselin> shamus, then nfs
<notwist> nickrud: the themes had to be put in ~/.themes and not in /usr/share/themes/
<unop> shamus, setup NFS
<notwist> nickrud: maybe its a root issue
<nickrud> notwist hm, either should work really.
<mikegnome> How I set my workspace d/tops to transparent?
<nickrud> bryst yup, your good to go
<superfirelord42> Reaby: wait, he is missing his usb drivers?
<Reaby> superfirelord42: also that.
<superfirelord42> Reaby: or his usb devices on the /dev tree?
<bryst> nickrud: thanks for you help
<opt1k> nickrud: any help?
<Reaby> superfirelord42: hid devices works, others don't modprobing causes error in .ko files as they are missing
<EDocToor> hi
<neeto> _xyz: if you've never logged in as root, there are several things to do, and it will make it simple to log in after this. First, drop sudo -s into a terminal, and enter your password. You are now officially logged in as root.
<silvia> I don't want to be rude, so how long should I wait before repeating a pleafor help? :-)
<notwist> nickrud: dunno, point is it worked and it's pretty cool. you should try it :)
<nickrud> bryst you're welcome. Now I have to go figure out what I did that makes my keysssssssssssssss repeat everytime I'm highlighted here while I'm typingggggggggggggggggggggg ;)
<superfirelord42> Reaby: he probably needs to apt-get his kernel modules, they sound missing... i dont remember the package though...
<unop> !patience | silvia
<ubottu> silvia: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> opt1k what field, that's the key here
<_xyz> neeto: 'and it will make it simple to log in after this' .. so something is changed permanently?
<Reaby> superfirelord42: ok, i locate those and say to install them also.
<neeto> _xyz: After that, you should type passwd, which will change your password as root, put in a password (probably the same as you use for everything else so it's easy to remember) and from then on you can just type su to login as root
<EDocToor> I use UBUNTU, but what is the name of the kids version of ubuntu... if there is a children version ... age 11 and 13 ...
<unop> silvia, wait 5 minutes or so before asking your question again - what is your question?
<bryst> nickrud: lol, good luck
<nickrud> EDocToor edubuntu
<glitsj16> EDocToor: edubuntu seems what you want
<opt1k> nickrud: heh, if i could remember that.. but i think it was the one load custom command in shell
<jxw002> notwist: Could I ask for some more help?
<opt1k> smth like that
<notwist> jxw002: sure mate
<EDocToor> thanks
<neeto> _xyz: but be mindful of what you are doing when you are logged in as root. You can't undo anything you do as root, and it's easy to kill stuff accidentally
<unop> neeto, do not recommend setting the root password please
<nickrud> I've been messing with sound, and the sound is lagging badly.
<superfirelord42> Reaby: so he is missing his modules for usb, what else was happening?
<unop> !sudo | neeto, _xyz
<ubottu> neeto, _xyz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_xyz> neeto: so the login IN THE LOGIN screen would now become 'su' and my old user account would be 'gone' or permanently updraded?
<notwist> neeto: why root when you can sudo?
<_xyz> i was just asking him
<jxw002> notwist: now I have new drive to use, how can I setup apt-get install, so everytime I download some files via apt-get install, it will automatically save to my new drive
<_xyz> anyway, i think i'll stick to SUDO
<Reaby> superfirelord42: well he just installed kernel-image again, and is now rebooting computer
<neeto> notwist: not sure, _xyz was asking so I told him.
<unop> _xyz, please do not try and do that -- it is not recommended logging on as root
<_xyz> thanks for the info
<notwist> jxw002: perhaps you could merge the new partition with your current to create more space
<superfirelord42> Reaby: what channel is he in?
<umanerrr> Hello there. I am desperately trying to send emails through the command line using sendmail. It works in windows xp (virtual machine) fine, but it simply does not workin in ubuntu. I use the following syntax "sendmail -f SENDER@gmail.com -t RECIPIENT@gmail.com -u SUBJECTNAME -m MESSAGE BODY -s smtp.gmail.com:587 -xu GMAILUSERNAME -xp PASSWORD" (i do the same in windows but with "sendmail.exe"). When i type that command in terminal and then press enter, it
<umanerrr> is as if the command does not get executed, there is a small black rectangle that appears below and starts blinking but i cannot execute other commands, it is like it does not register, the "USERNAME@COMPUTERNAME:~$" does not appear. and i do not receive an error from sendmail, the message simply does not get sent. I hope someone can help. Thanks in advance
<nickrud> opt1k that doesn't ring a bell, do you have any memory of what your intent was?
<neeto> _xyz: yeah yeah, no worries, be careful
<Reaby> superfirelord42: #ubuntu-fi
<nickrud> umanerrr you might try asking on #sendmail
<notwist> umanerrr: you should try making a forum thread instead of spamming the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> umanerrr Please stop spamming
<notwist> _xyz: being root isnt necessary, just so you know
<notwist> _xyz: sudo works fine :)
<superfirelord42> Reaby: ah, didnt catch it was a language channel earlier..
<opt1k> nickrud: my intent was to run the shell script from terminal, but i know i was editing smth in terminal properties and accidentally i typed in sh command in that field instead of terminal window :(
<jxw002> notwist: I see, thank you
<Reaby> superfirelord42: yep, we runned out of ideas, that's why i came here
<superfirelord42> Reaby: he may be expiancing this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292273
<unop> umanerrr, the sendmail you have on windows is not the same sendmail  on linux (and the sendmail utility varies from linux system to system) -- on ubuntu, it is the exIm utility -- and the reason it is not sending you back to the prompt is because it is waiting for you to type a message out
<_xyz> anyone know if for X-Fi cards, ALSA supports EAX and OSS doesn't?
<nickrud> opt1k what terminal properties? edit->current profile ?
<opt1k> yep
<Gaming4JC> Ubuntu is awesome! ^_^ (figured I can finally complement after all the troubles are over)
<nickrud> ah, a sec
<EDocToor> umanerrr, I am a noob,, but try  # man sendmail
<shamus> suselin, and how exactly would I set up nfs?
<silvia> unop:  Anyone can give me a hand using my broadcom wireless with ndiswrapper instead of fwcutter?  I've been through some howtos and tutorials but still no luck. I'd say my foremost problem is that ndiswrapper dos not detect my wlan board... but I'm pretty sure it is compatible with the windows driver I'm feeding it
<Jack_Sparrow> umanerrr Are you here or are we in the presence of some script
<superfirelord42> Reaby: tell him to try sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know how yo make a directory public on an FTP, like the Ubuntu Repos do where you can view files?
<unop> umanerrr,  type out your message there when finished put a . on a line of it's own or press CTRL+D
<EDocToor> umanerrr; or sendmail --help
<superfirelord42> Reaby: if the reinstall of the image does not work, that will install his modules... hopefully
<suselin> shamus,  applications look for file sahring
<Reaby> superfirelord42: thanks. let's see as (if) he comes back online
<nickrud> opt1k gconf-editor /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/default/ , look for custom_command and use_custom_command there, change those
<superfirelord42> Reaby: he is modifing his host computer? ouch...
<opt1k> nickrud: tx!
<Gaming4JC> How do I make my own public directories like the Ubuntu repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<EnMasse187> pupuntu
<superfirelord42> llama_: ?
<Gaming4JC> ah
<Gaming4JC> thnx jack
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<superfirelord42> EnMasse187: they got your wine issue fixed in #winehq?
<Reaby> superfirelord42: i'm afraid he is.
<EnMasse187> yes :D
<suselin> shamus,  if no see then add/remove look for file sharing
<Jack_Sparrow> umanerrr Are you going to answer now
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow I think he's in #sendmail and not noticing you
<unop> silvia, have you seen this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chuy_max> how can I find which driver uses my usb wireless card? (the card is working)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud he rejoined after the kick..
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow hm, could it be one of those auto rejoins?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud We will fnd out
<unop> nickrud, i think the guys in #sendmail are going to eventually kick him out of there too :) he's using sendmail from exim4 rather than the actual sendmail MTA
<silvia> unop: not thoroughly... I actually just noticed a link to "ndiswrapper in amd64"... oughta take a look on that
<nickrud> unop hahahhaha. Maybe they'll send him to the right place. Helps to have the right info
<hubar> Question: how do you escape an '@' in password?
<nownot> ok im looking for a guide on setting up a ical server in ubuntu
<nownot> webdav is not working for me for some reason
<silvia> unop: it does point out though that the method is deprecated
<unop> hubar, you shouldn't need to .. but try \@
<Oli``> How do I re-enable crash reporting? I disabled it (somehow) ages ago and now I'm getting crashes in Evolution that I need to trace and report
<unop> silvia, there should be documentation on your broadcom card on that page
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: What if I wanted to make a mirror of the Ubuntu repos? and/or make a repository for a program? :)
<raheem> chuy_max: lshw -C network
<hubar> unop: I think I need to, I am giving the browser a URL like this http://user@name:pass@url
<chuy_max> raheem, thx :D
<hubar> unop: how does it differentiate the first @ and second @?
<CarlFK> last kernel update took out my sound.  might be because I have 2 sound cards, but nothing is coming out of either
<silvia> unop: I'll look it up... but if my noobiness gets in my way I'll get back to you. Thanks though! :-)
<suselin> shamus, Gshare
<CarlFK> so.. first Q: how do I pick which one is the default?
<Lusule> in terminal, how do i list all folders, including hidden ones?
<shamus> suselin, I think I figured it out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC Read the links.. it is covered
<superfirelord42> hubar: it may be %64 if the \ doesnt work
<unop> hubar,  maybe like this  http://user:pass%40word@url
<CarlFK> hmm, aplay sound.wav = speaker noise.  so how do I get pidgin/firefox to use it?
<hubar> okk let me try that!
 * Gaming4JC is reading...
<craigbass1976> It almost feels like I don't have permission to play with (connect to) the networks listed in wifi-radar
<superfirelord42> Reaby: did the person return?
<craigbass1976> But I'm the only user so far on the box and have sudo privs
<Lusule> some folders in my home directory are listed in white in the terminal, and i can't open them - some i can't even see using the graphical interface - why is this?
<legend2440> Oli``: system>administration>services> auto crash reports
<opt1k> nickrud: hm i did that, removed the shit i wrote but it still won't work :(
<unop> Lusule, to list all directories including hidden ones.   ls -ld */ .*/
<ntemis> hello
<superfirelord42> hello
<Julouste> !hi > ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis, please see my private message
<nickrud> opt1k alt-f2 , xterm.   then in the x terminal, type gnome-terminal see if you have any errors. If you don't see any, take a look at the end of .xsession-errors
<unop> Lusule, you might not be able to access certain directories if permissions prohibit you
<opt1k> kk
<nopper> ehr i've destroyed the cache dir containing all information regarding the installed packeges
<nopper> there's a way to reinstall all without a clean install?
<llama_> superfirelord42, did you ever figure out how to use that .pro file?
<nickrud> nopper /var/lib/dpkg ?!!
<superfirelord42> llama_: yeah, where did you go, hehe
<shamus> suselin, I have it Installed on both machines but when I click connect anonymously, I says "Invalid Request"
<superfirelord42> llama_: apt-get install tmake
<Lusule> unop - thanks
<llama_> sweet.
<superfirelord42> llama_: and while your at it, if you havent already, apt-get install build-essential
<SliMM> is there an eclipse 3.4 package available for ubuntu?
<nopper> nickrud, like that
<nopper> i have a corrupted fs that i've recovered
<nickrud> dang, sound is still lagged.
<llama_> apt-get install build-essential
<nopper>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `system-config-printer-common': Is a directory
<nopper> i got this errors
<opt1k> well, i can't see things clearly anymore, i'm so tired.. will solve my t erminal worries 2mrw
<opt1k> cya
<nopper> for various packages
<opt1k> tx4support
<Oli``> legend2440: hmm it's enabled already =\
<nickrud> nopper I've heard of a script that will build a list of installed packages from /usr/share/doc , and then reinstall them all. That's the only technique I've heard of
<superfirelord42> SliMM: i dont see one in the repos, could be build elsewhere
<burzum> hi
<superfirelord42> SliMM: or you could install it via the linux installer if i recall...
<unop> nopper, does this command list installed packages?    dpkg -l
<shamus> suselin, I now have a folder called "smb://ubuntu/"
<nopper> do you know the name of this script?
<trashguy> whats a repo?
<burzum> where in ubuntu 6.06 is the php5 cli binary stored?
<obsolete> How buggy are the Pre-released updates in Synaptic?
<SliMM> superfirelord42: what's the linux installer?
<obsolete> Is it a good idea to enable them?
<nopper> yes i could get a complete list
<nopper> but how to force the reinstall phase
<unop> !who | nopper
<ubottu> nopper: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nopper> nickrud, yes i could get a complete list but how to force the reinstall phase?
<nopper> :D
<legend2440> Oli``: maybe its   bug-buddy i  n synaptic
<raheem> !repo trashguy
<superfirelord42> SliMM: i belive they have an installer on their page.. hold on, i can check and give you the link...
<glitsj16> trashguy: a software repository, a collection off installable application packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repo trashguy
<legend2440> Oli``: maybe its   bug-buddy      in synaptic
<trashguy> i thought this was the freebsd chan for a sec was goign to slap someone ^^
<unop> nopper,  does this complete ok?   sudo apt-get install -f
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > nopper
<ubottu> nopper, please see my private message
<SliMM> superfirelord42: that'd be great, thanks
<nopper> unop, doesnt' work
<m0rpheus> hi all
<Oli``> legend2440: still installed
<unop> !doesn't work | nopper
<ubottu> nopper: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nopper> .. this bots makes me crazy
<loquitus_of_borg> Is there a way to mount a zfs partition into linux?
<unop> nopper, I can't read your mind or screen -- you need to open up and explain what is happening if you want to be helped
<superfirelord42> SliMM: download is http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.4-200806172000/eclipse-SDK-3.4-linux-gtk.tar.gz looking for instructions....
<Jack_Sparrow> nopper Only if you dont pay attention
<legend2440> Oli``: not sure. never actually seen any bug report app when something crashes
<nopper> unop, Jack_Sparrow i don't have a second machine so i can't do it
<SliMM> superfirelord42: i have downloaded that, but I want to install it "properly"
<nickrud> nopper then you haven't got them totally wrong. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4020978&postcount=4 should help
<kcman> so mount -t 9660 iso and then what to mount an iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<superfirelord42> SliMM: thats what im looking for...
<unop> nopper, second machine?  can't you log on the machine in question?
<obsolete> Is it a good idea to enable the pre-release updates in Synaptic?
<SliMM> superfirelord42: i.e. where should I place its contents, how should I start it, how should I create a menu item for it
<superfirelord42> llama_: ?
<CppIsWeird> is there a cli version of the information presented in a right-click properties of a directory?
<Oli``> legend2440: oh it was my bad - it's apparently disabled on final releases by default - I was too used to beta versions =)
<unop> CppIsWeird, what kind of information are you after?
<superfirelord42> SliMM: yup... i know... im trying to find that out... i have done eclipse before, just been a while...
<nopper> unop, ok i've tryed but it doesn't do anything
<SliMM> superfirelord42: that's why I like .debs, they keep the system organised
<legend2440> Oli``:   oh ok
<CppIsWeird> unop, directory count, file count, total size, etc.
<unop> nopper, nothing at all? not even spit out any information?
<raheem> CppIsWeird: ls -la ?
<nopper> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<unop> CppIsWeird, ls, stat, du
<llama_> sorry, superfirelord42, lots going on. looks like I couldn't properly download build-essential?
<llama_> weird.
<superfirelord42> SliMM: do you already have hte JDK installed? via the .debs?
<nopper> i want to force them to be reinstalled unop
<llama_> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.24-18.32
<llama_>   404 Not Found
<superfirelord42> llama_: what was the error?
<unop> !clone | nopper (follow these instructions here)
<ubottu> nopper (follow these instructions here): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<llama_> it couldn't find a server?
<SliMM> superfirelord42: i do, i have eclipse 3.2 up and running
<nopper> unop i've mentioned you at the end of phrase
<nopper> ..
<CppIsWeird> i want it to be of the directory recursively, a total of everything from the directory on.
<unop> nopper, instead of using two machines here -- use one, clone onto the same machine
<Obsoletex> Is it a good idea to enable the pre-release updates in Synaptic?
<nopper> unop it's what i've done right now o.o
<llama_> superfirelord42, it downloaded 10.1 out of 10.8 MB of build-essential. All the other files downloaded properly.
<raheem> CppIsWeird: what info exactly r u looking for ? disk usage?
<superfirelord42> llama_: what didnt download?
<CppIsWeird> unop, directory count, file count, total size, etc.
<nopper> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade && sudo dpkg --set-selections < sel && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<nopper> blah blah .. and 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<llama_> linux-libc-dev 2.6.24-18.32
<suselin_> shamus, if you have a shred drive and are networked you should be ablr to tranfer your files
<nopper> :D
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<suselin_> shamus, if you have a shared folder
<unop> nopper, no, copy and paste this in.  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages &&  sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<superfirelord42> llama_: got it... hmm...
<danfg> how do i get the output of, say, ls -1, and execute a command on each file listed?
<nopper> same
<unop> CppIsWeird, all those utilities i listed give you the information you want .. you need to use them individually
<superfirelord42> llama_: try apt-get again... maybe internet hickuped or something ot the server
<llama_> it recommended something like --fix-missing, or apt-get update
<unop> danfg, don't use ls like that.  use find instead.   find . -type f -exec echo {} \;
<llama_> I'm running apt-get update right now. just finished that.
<superfirelord42> SliMM: apparnetly there are some issues with 3.4 on ubuntu... im reading them...
<unop> nopper,   sudo aptitude reinstall $(dpkg -l | cut -d" " -f 3)
<nickrud> nopper ah, misunderstood. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4020954&postcount=3 , replace apt-get install with dpkg -i on the second line
<lenswipe> Does anyone know if ubuntu will load balance between network cards?
<biovore> it can..
<unop> lenswipe, only if you set it up to
<biovore> ethernet bonding..
<mariecpu> ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/ - can anyone help me sort out this bluez-utils compile error?
<lenswipe> unop: is it a pain in the ass to do?
<nickrud> nopper no, that won't work, sorry
<danfg> unop: nice, but i'm guessing exec is a find option, is there a command that gets an output and uses the contents of each line to execute a command?
<nopper> nickrud,
<superfirelord42> SliMM: hehe, spoke to soon, wasnt a bug, was a wishlist...
<nopper> the problem is also present when i'm doing for example aptitude reinstall -f hal
<biovore> for ethernet bonding google debian ethernet bonding..  should be some hits on how to do it.. basiclly just need to edit 1 file..
<kcman> ok so mount is >> sudo mount -o loop filename.iso <mountpoint>? i dont understand the mount point how does that work?
<llama_> superfirelord42, it seems to be finished and have worked properly this time? I think? That seems pretty fast for 42mb of data. :\
<m0rpheus> well... don't wana disturb, but I need help, too... lol
<SliMM> superfirelord42: 3.2 is in the repos sience feisty
<nopper> that prints out this error
<nopper>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `system-config-printer-common': Is a directory
<unop> lenswipe, mind the language -- and yes,  your mileage may vary -- but with the right how-tos, it should be ok
<nopper> i think that the file containing the list of files is broken so i need to reinstall all packages
<superfirelord42> llama_: what happens when you execute make?
<nopper> to avoid future problems
<llama_> there is no makefile.
<nickrud> nopper I'm reasonably good with packaging, but I don't have an answer. And that's why you need dpkg , it will recreate that stuff for you.
<llama_> do you mean tmake?
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<superfirelord42> SliMM: basicly, to use the eclipse package, unzip it and execute eclipse...
<nopper> what the dpkg command to do it?
<superfirelord42> llama_: no i mean make
<nopper> dpkg -if ?
<m0rpheus> anyone could help me, configuring route over VPN  ? ...
<llama_> make: *** No tagets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<unop> danfg, exec -find is what you need.  -find can take any unix command.  e.g. to move all files to another directory.   find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec mv -v {} /other/directory \;
<nickrud> nopper dpkg -i <package>-<version>.deb , and the <version>.deb is the thing I'm not sure how to recreate for you.
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<superfirelord42> SliMM: i dont remember where ubuntu puts them... but you can put it in /opt i think... /opt/eclipse-2.4
<superfirelord42> llama_: good, that installed.. basicly im checking to see if stuff installed, gcc --version?
<nopper> the problem persists
<nopper> sudo dpkg -i hal_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu8.1_i386.deb
<nopper> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing hal_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu8.1_i386.deb (--install):
<nopper>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `system-config-printer-common': Is a directory
<FloodBot1> nopper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SliMM> superfirelord42: ok.. I'll do that, thanks
<llama_> 4.2.3
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<nopper> sorry for flood :)
<m0rpheus> anyone could help me, configuring route over VPN  ? ...
<superfirelord42> llama_: ok, g++ ?
<superfirelord42> llama_: g++ --version
<llama_> again, 4.2.3
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<superfirelord42> llama_: good, go to the folder, and execute tmake
<danfg> unop: i'll look into find. i think i found the command i was also looking for: xargs, i'll educate myself on find and xargs, thanks!
<amenado> m0rpheus-> we'll give it a shot..what you got?
<llama_> it wants an argument.
<superfirelord42> llama_: supposably, tmake will make a Makefile for you...
<llama_> tmake qpitch.pro?
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<superfirelord42> llama_: i think its just tmake, no arguments, just like make..
<superfirelord42> llama_: but if it doesnt work, do it with the argument...
<llama_> it tells me usage, then options I can use.
<llama_> Usage:
<llama_>     tmake [options] project-files
<m0rpheus> amenado, thx :) I have to connect Ubuntu to a windows VPN server, to use is Internet connection
<unop> danfg, find -exec takes the place of xargs -- you can use xargs but you need to be careful with using it, you need to escape anything you pass it properly, or you can find yourself doing serious damage to files
<superfirelord42> llama_: tmake qpitch.pro i belive
<superfirelord42> llama_: im looking up the man pages...
<raheem> !vpn
<llama_> I ran that, lots of output. Do I run "make" now?
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<amenado> m0rpheus-> do you have the windows vpn client installed on linux ?
<lenswipe>  How do i make forums invisible but still accessable?
<unop> nopper,   try this.  sudo dpkg -i --force-all  file.deb
<lenswipe> oops
<superfirelord42> llama_: is there a Makefile there? ls
<Agent_bob> in dapper 6.6 is it a well known issue with the gnome-pannel that you can't delete the last pannel and that if you empty it you can't move it ?
<nopper> same
<nopper> :D
<llama_> superfirelord42, checked right away, no new files. :\
<nopper> dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386_2.6.15.11-1_i386.deb > /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386.list
<nopper> probably i should use something like that
<superfirelord42> llama_: can you pastebin tmakes output? if its alot, you can tmake qpitch.pro > file.txt
<superfirelord42> then pastebin...
<kostmo> wondering if any reviewers have time to take a final look at my pyrocket package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2857
<m0rpheus> amenado, I use pptp with Kvpnc, the connection is ok, but with a strange local ip: 169.254.x
<superfirelord42> llama_: dont bother, i found out why...
<Agent_bob> what is the command for the gnome menu ?
<kostmo> sorry wrong channel
<llama_> ok.
#ubuntu 2008-07-18
<llama_> superfirelord42 @
<superfirelord42> llama_: tmake -o Makefile qpitch.pro
<superfirelord42> llama_: i belive that is the command
<nano_> does anybody here have powernowd disabled because of system stability issues?
<amenado> m0rpheus-> thats okay to use 169.254.x as those are reserved for microsoft multicast,
<lenswipe> Can i loadbalance with apache???
<Agent_bob> anyone know cli code to activate gnome's menu ?
<unop> nopper,  not sure that will do any good.  does this return anything?   find /var/lib/dpkg -iname "*system-config-printer*"
<lenswipe> can i load balance with apache?
<lenswipe> can i load balance with apache?
<ethereality> The Help documentation for Ubuntu 7.10 says, "Double-click on the Computer icon from the desktop." There is no Computer icon on the desktop. What's going on? Did I remove it? Should it be there? How do I get a Computer icon?
<llama_> superfirelord42, it made a makefile, but make gave me lots of errors.
<lenswipe> can i load balance with apache?
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> Agent_bob: alacarte
<lenswipe> can i load balance with apache?
<noah> are ubuntu packages in a source repo somewhere?
<unop> lenswipe, stop that now
<Amaranth> legend2440: that's not CLI
<amenado> Agent_bob-> is you dont know, you can try to launch via the gui and then do a ps -aux  and look at the highest pid near the end of the list to indicate such gui
<superfirelord42> llama_: yeah, i think i misread the man pages.. but either way, the makefile has hte programs output, we can look at it to figure out what it said
<superfirelord42> llama_: can you pastebin the Makefile, then delete it...
<lenswipe> unop: :O im just asking a question, i was always told to repeat if i dont get an answer
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: What are you trying to do?
<unop> lenswipe, once is enough .. please ask your question in #apache
<raheem> !apache
<m0rpheus> amenado, from windows, there's a connection okay, so... but I need to route the internet stream into the server's gateway, don't know how
<unop> lenswipe, you were told wrong, what you are doing is spamming the room
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lenswipe> unop: sorry
<Agent_bob> Amaranth just customizing a gnome session
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe You know better than repeat every 5 seconds
<nopper> with my method works but
<Agent_bob> legend2440 failed
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: ah, then you probably want alacarte anyway
<nopper> new errors come :D
<nopper> of the same type
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: it's not cli though, it's a gui
<nopper> i think the cache dir is corrupted :D
<nopper> becouse list files are replaced with dir
<unop> nopper, put those errors up on a pastebin
<amenado> m0rpheus-> route the internet stream?  both ends are connected to the internet right? and it is secured by the vpn? so which internet access are you refering to?
<Agent_bob> Amaranth is there no cli code to activate a gnome menu ?
<llama_> superfirelord42, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28137/
<ethereality> The Help documentation for Ubuntu 7.10 says, "Double-click on the Computer icon from the desktop." There is no Computer icon on the desktop. What's going on? Did I remove it? Should it be there? How do I get a Computer icon?
<unop> Agent_bob, no
<superfirelord42> llama_: ok, reading it... hold on...
<Agent_bob> unop ;/
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: nope
<simard> I can't find package mono-extras version 1.9.1 for ubuntu, does anyone have a repository for this ?
<Agent_bob> that kinda sux
<superfirelord42> llama_: thats funny, that is your makefile...
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: if you want to "activate" it as in launch the program you can do `gnome-open /usr/share/applications/foo.desktop`
<llama_> superfirelord42, kio?
<superfirelord42> llama_: yeah, do tmake -o Makefile qpitch.pro again
<superfirelord42> llama_: pastebin the make output...
<raheem> ethereality: which part exactly ? what u r trying to do .. please explain
<m0rpheus> amenado, I mean I want to use the windows internet connection, with my ubuntu
<Agent_bob> Amaranth k i'll give that a shot   ty
<llama_> superfirelord42, pastebin the output of what?
<resskin> ethereality It's a little while since I used 7.10 but I think it's the same as 8.04 inasmuch as there's no desktop icon for My Computer - at least in Gnome
<superfirelord42> llama_: when you execute make on the makefile...
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you have not confirmed what I asked, both ends are connected to the internet?
<llama_> k
<resskin> You can get to the files from the places menu
<m0rpheus> amenado, yes
<m0rpheus> vpn over internet
<amenado> m0rpheus-> right, so what other internet connection are you referring to?
<llama_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28139/
<llama_> @ superfirelord42
<Zyna> Can somebody help me with my ltsp problem? The client just wont connect... TFTP ERROR: file not found
<superfirelord42> llama_: reading... hold on..
<CppIsWeird> unop, how do any one of those utilities give me a total count of files?
<ethereality> never mind, raheem, resskin: I'm looking at the Help thing, the section under "# Introduction to the Desktop # Working with Files # Using Removable Media", and i think maybe the icon would appear if i connected some removable media that didn't automatically mount.
<m0rpheus> amenado:   Ubuntu => windows => google.com
<nopper> to remove a package without deps check?
<superfirelord42> llama_: what happens when you run ls /usr/include/qt ? do you get an error?
<resskin> ethereality I wonder if the My Computer Ref is for KDE
<Agent_bob> Amaranth ummm something isn't quite right there.   gnome-open $path/alacarte.desktop   opens it in gedit ???
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you can not get directly to the internet from ubuntu (in addition to the vpn established with windows) ?
<resskin> I have afeeling it does have such an icon
<llama_> superfirelord42, no such file or dir
<m0rpheus> amenado, nop i have some limitations
<crazy6> has anyone here installed ubuntu on an imac (and retained os x) ?
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: oh bleh, i guess that doesn't work anymore
<superfirelord42> llama_: i thought so, it doenst know where qt is installed... hold on...
<ethereality> resskin, i dunno.... could be an oversight.
<foo> Hm, I have a dell laptop. When I shut my lid, the screen turns off... but the laptop is still on. is there some type of standby or something?
<amenado> m0rpheus-> well you have to ask #windows people to tell you how windows would allow two accesses to the internet then
<Agent_bob> Amaranth heh.  i'm using dapper   anymore would be pre 2006 ?
<belkinhelp2> help...i cant get hddtemp to work
<belkinhelp2> /dev/harddisk: open: No such file or directory
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: oh, i dunno
<raheem> foo: adjust the power management preferences
<belkinhelp2> is it in another directory?
<The-Kernel> what's a good application for controlling my wireless connections?
<Amaranth> Agent_bob: i swear that worked at one point, maybe it works now and didn't then, i'm on OS X right now so can't test
<Odd-rationale> foo: that is normal, however, you can set it to standby whenever you close the lid. System --> pref --> power managerment
<legend2440> ethereality: if you want Computer icon on desktop then in terminal tyoe   gconf-editor then browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible  and check the box for computer icon
<Agent_bob> well i'll find something i can use for now.  thanks just the same.
<m0rpheus> amenado, the server is properly configured: when I use a windows vpn client, I see the server's ip on "my-ip.com" web sites
<foo> raheem / Odd-rationale: thank you! I'm in fluxbox, hmm, this is ubuntu server. Any way to do it on the CLI?
<p00zer> anyone here use xampp phpmyadmin
<legend2440> ethereality: if you want Computer icon on desktop then in terminal type   gconf-editor then browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible  and check the box for computer icon
<Odd-rationale> foo: do you have gnome-power-manager installed?
<XJman> Anyone have any ideas what would cause me to randomly lose my wireless card recognization?
<m0rpheus> amenado, but when I'm using a Ubuntu, the IP is still the client's one
<llama_> XJman, deleting random files would do it.
<amenado> m0rpheus-> which server ip is that? and from where are you making that query from?
<ethereality> oh er, thanks, legend2440, i'll check into it .....
<foo> Odd-rationale: hmm, nope
<Odd-rationale> foo: well, you will need it installed to use it... sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<llama_> superfirelord42, still working on it?
<XJman> Thats whats confusing me, I'm not deleting anything, changing packages, just surfing online and listening to music and I totally lost the card,
<foo> Odd-rationale: and that will work with fluxbox, correct?
<superfirelord42> llama_: think i found it...
<Odd-rationale> foo: corrct
<superfirelord42> llama_: just found it... apt-get install libqt4-dev
<foo> Odd-rationale: alright, thanks, I'll try that
<superfirelord42> llama_: that installs the include files you where needing
<m0rpheus> amenado, I configured my windows server to share is internet connection, so... is internet ip
<XJman> Then after a few minutes ubuntu finds it again and all is good.
<resskin> XJman I read about a specific issue with some HP laptops in Micromart recently
<Tomatix> Hm, my installer says "122%". The HDD light is on and my dvd rom has no activity. I am trying to reinstall 8.04 on my laptop, can someone tell my why the percentage are so high?
<superfirelord42> llama_: and before we make again, do an ls /usr/X11R6/include
<Odd-rationale> foo: after you install it, you can set the preferences by starting "gnome-power-preferences". also, you might want to add "gnome-power-manager &" to you ~/.fluxbox/startup so that is starts up every time you start fluxbox.
<m0rpheus> amenado, you don't know how to route the stream ?
<ethereality> ha, thanks, legend2440 ... well, that link does go to Places -> Computer ...
<llama_> k.
<llama_> installing.
<foo> Odd-rationale: great, thanks! Waiting for apt
<The-Kernel> is there a wireless indicator thing for the panel that I can install?
<superfirelord42> kk
<Odd-rationale> foo: k. i gtg. good luck
<amenado> m0rpheus-> its not how to route the  stream, I may be mis-understanding what you are saying,
<m0rpheus> amenado, it must be "route add -host" or something like thtat
<unop> CppIsWeird,  FILES=(/path/to/*); echo ${#FILES[@]}
<chuy_max> !at76c50x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at76c50x
<foo> Odd-rationale: ahh, ok, thanks
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you have a connectivity between your ubuntu host and the windows server, that is not good enuff?
<glitsj16> The_Kernel: there's a pretty extensive thread on managing wireless connections at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587010 .. basically you seem to have people that favor either Network Manager or WCID ..
<chuy_max> anyone knows how to enable at76c50x monitor mode?, I get MONITOR MODE NOT SUPPORTED running airmon-ng in feisty, but according to some website, the chipset supports monitor mode
<belkinhelp2> ok...this is odd.  I dont have an "hda" in my /dev folder
<Geitekont> #ubuntu-nl
<belkinhelp2> what happened?
<Geitekont> oops :S
<belkinhelp2> im trying hddtemp and get the file or directory not found error
<m0rpheus> amenado, windows client => windows server => www.ip-adress.com = server's ip (what I want)
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you seem to get confused on what you are trying to achieve ...both ends can already talk to each other right?
<llama_> superfirelord42, ls /usr/X11R6/include no such file or dir
<belkinhelp2> where would Ubuntu put "hda"?
<m0rpheus> amenado, ubuntu client => windows server => www.ip-adress.com = client's ip (what I don't want)
<superfirelord42> llama_: apt-get install xlibs-static-dev
<amenado> m0rpheus-> its there already, perhaps its the command you are typing that you are mis-interpreting the address you see
<digi_josh> does anyone know how to print a pdf from command line?
<llama_> superfirelord42, and then what.
<amenado> m0rpheus-> as I have asked earlier, where are you typing the command from? on the ubuntu (client) or from the windows side?
<superfirelord42> llama_: then we run make...
<llama_> a lot less errors. but still errors.
<m0rpheus> amenado, windows side is ok, I use the Kvpnc graphic tool on Ubuntu
<llama_> Qapplication was not declated in this scopre
<superfirelord42> llama_: pastebin them please...
<dssuncin> does anybody know how to install libdvdcss?
<amenado> m0rpheus-> let me paraphrase my question, what command do you type in the ubuntu host to get that ip address?
<m0rpheus> amenado, connection is okay, but route to the net is not complete
<resskin> m0rpheus I didn't really understand you problem. Are you saying you can't access the Ubuntu share from windows but it's alright the other way around?
<llama_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28141/
<amenado> m0rpheus-> it is complete, you are using the internet already as you have said many times and you are using the VPN to secure the link in between
<superfirelord42> one sec....
<m0rpheus> resskin, I have a working VPN server, on a windows box, would like to use the server's internet connection from my Ubuntu's box
<superfirelord42> llama_: we are still missing stuff...
<dssuncin> d
<ghostlines> what's the name of the add/remove programs app in gnome?
<dssuncin> does anyone know how to install libdvdcss getting errors right now
<ghostlines> i want to install it cuz i installed gnome seperatly and it isn't there
<resskin> ghostlines synaptic or adept depending on the version
<m0rpheus> amenado, my client's internet connection is limited, so I need to use my server's internet connection
<ethereality> Ubuntu keeps stalling -- it freezes momentarily for a second at a time. Do you know why?
<amenado> m0rpheus-> let me back up to the beginning ...both sides have internet connection? and then you used the VPN to secure the internet connection between them?
<m0rpheus> with a "route add -host <server_ip> gw <gateway...>" maybe *-)
<shamus> suselin, thank you very much
<m0rpheus> amenado yes
<sgodsell> ethereality, what does your dmesg say?
<sgodsell> ethereality, any messages in there
<dssuncin> anyone help installing libdvdcss
<ethereality> sgodsell, no: it just acts like ... like windows does when it's thinking really hard
<amenado> m0rpheus-> okay you just claimed both sides have internet connections, and you have used the VPN to secure the link.  Now you want an additional internet access?
<ethereality> everything just freezes for an instant -- no, i mean, the cursor and input does
<ethereality> the music in rhythmbox keeps playing, though.
<sgodsell> ethereality, what does uptime say.   Or have you tried top
<Zikey> Hi, how is ubuntu server (LAMP) for 64bits ? does it need some tweaking or does it work out of the box ?
<ethereality> sgodsell, i don't know what you mean, sorry.
<m0rpheus> amenado, i want my Ubuntu's internet access pass through my window's internet access
<resskin> 28-ghostlines- I think that's right yeah
<mneptok> ethereality: disable Compiz
<superfirelord42> llama_: still looking
<resskin> I have Synaptic
<LordMetroid> Hey all, I am running Ubuntu 6.10 and it feels like it is a need for an update of the whole chibang
<sgodsell> ethereality, uptime will tell you what the cpu is currently at, and top will show you which processes if any are eating the cpu
<m0rpheus> amenado don't understand ? lol
<LordMetroid> Partly because the package manager only gets 404 returned
<LordMetroid> What does the LTS prefix mean?
<sgodsell> what speed is your system ethereality ?
<Starnestommy> LordMetroid: long term support
<superfirelord42> llama_: i have heard we may want to redo the tmake so it finds the new libs...
<LordMetroid> Ohh, I don't need any LTS
<superfirelord42> llama_: tmake -o Makefile gpitch.pro
<amenado> m0rpheus-> then you have to ask the #windows people to allow your windows server a second route to the internet, and it should distinguishe traffic going towards your ubuntu host and the windows host and the other host within the windows private lan
<llama_> superfirelord42, doing.
<belkinhelp2> anyone here familiar with lm-sensors?
<Zikey> any one running ubuntu in 64bits ?
<belkinhelp2> i have three readings
<LordMetroid> Can I upgrade without any burned CDs?
<llama_> superfirelord42, same list of errors.
<m0rpheus> amenado, windows server allow it, i've try from a window client, it's okay
<belkinhelp2> what is the third temp reading represent?
<resskin> 28-ghostlines- well Gnome has at least three ways of package managing - Synaptic, Add and Remove, Aptitude and Apt-Get
<glitsj16> dssuncin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu explains how to get libdvdcss
<ethereality> mneptok, Compiz is under Appearances, for the special effects?
<m0rpheus> amenado, it's the ubuntu client wich is misconfigured
<resskin> That's more than three I can't count :)
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you are not paying attention, the windows client you are referring to is logged on to the windows server right?
<m0rpheus> yes
<markl__> what is the best way to reduce power consumption on my sony laptop (apart from turning it off of course)
<resskin> 28-ghostlines- you can use whatver suits you
<dssuncin> glitsj16 I am getting errors in the package manager
<ethereality> sorry; a lot going on
<mariecpu> ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/ - can anyone help me sort out this compile error?
<ethereality> i turned off the Visual Effects: should i wait to see if the system "freezes" again?
<amenado> m0rpheus-> once a client is logged on to the windows server, the situation is as if you were then sitting in the server and not at the client, therefore any host or network reacheable from the server can be seen..you follow?
<mariecpu> for bluez-utils
<superfirelord42> llama_: hmm.... im running out of ways... we know qt4 is missing some headers, but its not in hte package
<m0rpheus> yes
<Amerikaner> hey guys, question, is there any difference between installing the ubuntu ISO on a DVD rather than a CD?
<glitsj16> dssuncin: what do you get ? (did you add the medibuntu repo to your sources.list ?)
<llama_> superfirelord42, what the heck is going on?!?
<llama_> Why all the difficulty?
<_xyz> help: trying to install X-Fi Beta drivers for ALSA but kernel compiling settings screen looks different that this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4823915&postcount=675
<ethereality> sorry, sgodsell; uptime and top are commands in Terminal? is that right?
<amenado> m0rpheus-> therefore, on the ubuntu client, you also must log on to the server so you will get same access or see same things as the previous windows client.
<resskin> 28-ghostlines- I prefer Aptitude cos it's quicker but it's cli not gui
<sgodsell> ethereality, what is your systems specs to begin with?
<_xyz> than this one: http://intranet.etin.nl/images/alsa2.gif
<superfirelord42> llama_: basicly, you are missing some includes...
<sgodsell> ethereality, yes
<superfirelord42> llama_: they are missing from the package
<LordMetroid> Could someone please point me to the new packet repository
<m0rpheus> amenado, yes
<ethereality> sgodsell, 2 GB RAM, 1.7 GHz
<_xyz> anyone here had to compile the kernel?
<Amerikaner> hey guys, question, is there any difference between installing the ubuntu ISO on a DVD rather than a CD?
<llama_> superfirelord42, what are 'includes'?
<_xyz> amerikaner: no
<kriss> Amaranth, you're gonna just waste some space if you're able to do it I guess
<dssuncin> glitsj16 let me post the error
<Amaranth> kriss: ?
<Amerikaner> alright thanks _xyz
<Amaranth> oh, Amerikaner
<glitsj16> dssuncin: ok
<holmser> Hi all... I'm trying to switch my mother over to ubuntu on her laptop and we are running into a snag getting it to recognize her sony memory stick
<shwan> Amerikaner: If mean burning to cd or dvd , no there is no difference
<superfirelord42> llama_: yeah... they allow the program to use functions in them
<kriss> Amaranth, heh sorry
<Amaranth> Amerikaner: the DVD has more packages from main that you can install without internet access
<m0rpheus> amenado, so i logged on the server, with ubuntu's client... and there not the same network
<vita> Hey what is the differnce between the nvidia-glx-new and teh nvidia-glx-new-envy drivers?
<_xyz> Anyone here ever had to compile the Kernel?
<dssuncin> glits heres the error '“deb' is not known on line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dssuncin> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Amaranth> Amerikaner: otherwise if you have good access where you're installing I would say get the CD
<Amaranth> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<resskin> Amerikaner well in one way - the DVD seems to support more hardware, so you can install from the DVD on some systems where the CD doesn't have those obscure drivers
<Amerikaner> im asking cause i dont have any blank cd's w/ me
<holmser> her card reader will read my MMC and SD cards, just not her memory stick
<Amaranth> resskin: who says?
<Amaranth> Amerikaner: you can burn the CD iso on a DVD
<amenado> m0rpheus-> yes you log on to the windows server from the ubuntu..then you will see exact same things as if you were using a windows client that logged on to same server
<kcman> can anyone tell me if there are some steps missing from this how to i found for making scripts to mount and umount iso? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html
<_xyz> Amaranth: i need to recompile the kernel to get my my X-Fi sound card drivers to work, but one of the pre-compile screens looks different than the one in this guide: http://intranet.etin.nl/images/alsa2.gif
<Guest6824> nenuit
<dssuncin> I was trying to install libdvdcss online and man I don
<resskin> Amaranth I'm basing that on trial - (specifically an old compaq)
<Amerikaner> but theres really no need to get a DVD iso?
<m0rpheus> amenado, excepting the sharing of the internet connection
<dssuncin> know what the hell I am doing
<m0rpheus> the bridge
<moDumass> hey all, quite possibly a big problem but hopefully i can just delete this key, i created an encryption key, and cant remember the password, now i have nothing that is encrypted yet, but how do i delete the key?
<superfirelord42> llama_: normally, a compile is hte best route for an app like this... this time however, the compile is lacking some important files...
<_xyz> Amerikaner: it offers a little more convenience in that you'll have to download fewer updates, other than that, no
<glitsj16> dssuncin: might be a spelling error there, double-check with the correct entree for medibuntu repo on that page
<Amaranth> resskin: I haven't built my own kernel since Ubuntu came out, I don't really remember any of that, sorry.
<resskin> Amerikaner not unless you're very unlucky no
<moDumass> also does that make sense to anyone
<ethereality> dinner -- bbl
<amenado> Amaranth-> you can burn the same cd iso to dvd?  you possibly can burn it, but i doubt it if you can boot the same.. eltorito is only for cdrom and not for dvd rom (but i stand corrected if am wrong)
<m0rpheus> amenado, i've seen some tutorial about that, before, but the situation was not really the same, and all of them was talkin about "route add" cmd
<kcman> anyone see my scripting issue?
<Amerikaner> alrighty, thx guys
<dssuncin> hmmm ok hang on gonna see what I can do
<vita> Hey what is the differnce between the nvidia-glx-new and teh nvidia-glx-new-envy drivers?
<holmser> any ideas on how to mount her memory stick?
<ggD> hello~ i want to know how many GNU project's software in my Linux.
<amenado> m0rpheus-> then you have to understand what route are you adding and to which router or host are you adding it to.
<Amaranth> amenado: I've done it, works fine.
<superfirelord42> llama_: i wonder, dpkg -i thefileyouhadearlier.deb
<llama_> holmser, what exactly is the problem? any stuff you can offer to help people as far as diagnostics? is it just not being found, or being misidentified, etc? any interesting dmesg output?
<m0rpheus> amenado, to route intertnet traffic into eth0->ppp0, not eth0 only
<ggD> anyone know how to?
<ubilicios> Hi guys having a heck of a time with an install.  I am getting emask errors and not sure why.  I have tried a different CD player and 2 different CD Roms
<shwan> vita: envy is a driver manager i guess
<m0rpheus> amenado, yep, that's why I m here :p
<vita> shwan: are they better drivers
<amenado> m0rpheus-> there are more things to it, not just a mere add of a route to a table, you ever wonder how it can distinguish where the packets should land or handed off to?
<dssuncin> glits same error  Type '“deb' is not known on line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<LordMetroid> Could I get a new Ubuntu repository, maybe I can upgrade then...
<shwan> vita: that one can be managed from inside of envy, better dont ehink so , ubuntu have a driver manager so use that , it will upgrade better i think
<llama_> nope, segmentation fault superfirelord42
<SourcePower> Hi!
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you are here, but this is for linux and not for #windows..i dont know what windows uses for route policy
<dssuncin> followed the instructions on the link same error
<unop> ggD, why do you want to know that? almost all software on an out-of-the-box install is released under a GNU GPL compatible license
<kcman> can anyone help me i am trying to do the steps on this page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html and i cant seem to get the chmod to work any thoughts?
<SourcePower> How do I know if I using 32 or 66 bits ubuntu ?
<SourcePower> 64 I meen
<glitsj16> dssuncin: can you put your sources.list up at paste.ubuntu.com or a pasteservice you use please, hard to tell what exactly went wrong there
<kcman> !chomd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chomd
<definitely> is there any way to replace NAUTILUS WITH KONQUEROR ?
<cpk1> SourcePower: either you downloaded the 32 bit iso or the 64bit iso
<kcman> !-/
<dssuncin> glits I tried to install automatix earlier and followed some commands online and now getting this error
<amenado> m0rpheus-> i hope you are understanding what i just described..route policy and such..
<resskin> definitely there must be I replaced it with Thunar
<resskin> I found a howto
<shwan> SourcePower: try uname --help , or just look in you /boot directory you should see
<resskin> Hang on I'll look
<m0rpheus> amenado, if i follow U, route policy, on linux station is useless, if the server side is window ? that's it ?
<dssuncin> how can I put my sources list up?
<definitely> resskin: Ok
<ggD> <unop>,yeah, but licensed under GPL mean it is GNU's software?
<superfirelord42> llama_: i am out of ideas, i just dont know how to make it work at this point... maybe someone else can step in and give you a hand... maybe someone who knows hte rest of the libraries possibly
<amenado> m0rpheus-> correct, route policy on linux applies only on linux routers and host,  your windows side server has its own way of routing/handling/forwarding/filtering packets
<Amerikaner> why doesnt the offical ubuntu page have a dvd iso image download?
<glitsj16> dssuncin: never touched automatix .. go to paste.ubuntu.com , copy your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list into that and give us the link so we can take a look at it
<llama_> superfirelord42, thanks for all your help anyways. Sorry it didn't work.
<superfirelord42> llama_: i recommend you go ahead and ask your question for help again... if you apsolutly cannot get it to work..
<superfirelord42> llama_: you may be able to get the windows version to work on wine
<_xyz> Anyone know my kernel pre-compile configuration screen doesn't have all the options pertaining to ALSA?
<unop> ggD, licensed under the GPL means it can contribute to the GNU system - and GNU (or GNU/Linux) is technically what you use, not linux
<llama_> superfirelord42, what exactly should I be asking? There's a KDE version it is based off of, maybe I can just run that...
<shwan> Amerikaner: why should be any there ? you can just burn cd iso into dvd
<superfirelord42> llama_: you can try that
<superfirelord42> llama_: it will pull down some kde libraries...
<llama_> superfirelord42, what exactly am I running in to though?
<resskin> definitely you could look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5321425
<stage3> kcman,  what is your problem?
<FarmCretin> im trying to make write a simple bash script to automate converting MKV file to xbox360 compatible MP4s and ive got it except for 1 thing: i need a hexeditor with CLI options. all the video file need the same address changed to 29. hexedit, as far as i know, doesnt do this. any ideas?
<Amerikaner> yeah but the dvd image has all the packages and i dont have any blank cd's so why not put the blank dvd to more use?
<m0rpheus> amenado, so I can't use any windows box as a gateway ?
<gordonjcp> llama_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<definitely> Thnx resskin alot , i hope it works
<definitely> :)
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you can, but ask the #windows people please, this is ubuntu not windows
<m0rpheus> lol
<_xyz> ﻿Anyone know why my kernel pre-compile configuration screen doesn't have all the options pertaining to ALSA?
<superfirelord42> llama_: you have run into an application whos binaries are old and segfault, and when compiling, you run into misisng include files
<sysop1972> Anybody here know samba quite well?
<asmcoded> i just installed ubuntu
<asmcoded> im loving it
<daemon3> I must part, my dear friends!
<gizmo> me 2 :)
<superfirelord42> gordonjcp: llama_ is trying to install qpitch...
<Odd-rationale> asmcoded: glad to hear.!
<shwan> sysop1972: why ?
<Amerikaner> so no official dvd iso image download link?
<gordonjcp> superfirelord42: ah ok
<resskin> definitely I hope so I couldn't find the script I used, but in any case it was only for Thunar
<asmcoded> i use to use slackware 7.0 i was really into linux long ago today i felt in the mode for something new Odd-rationale is this like the best distribution?
<m0rpheus> amenado, okay let's pay 4$ hotline call
<dssuncin> glits new to the linux commands give it to me step by step
<superfirelord42> gordonjcp: basicly the problem is, the package is for gusty
<gordonjcp> llama_: it's not qpitch but I've had reasonable results from fmit
<superfirelord42> gordonjcp: and is segfauling
<ggD> <unop>, understand, i am thinking how to call my system, and maybe i have to call it GNU/Linux
<m0rpheus> thanks, i will search out there :)
<gordonjcp> superfirelord42: probably worth taking it to #lad
<m0rpheus> lol
<amenado> m0rpheus-> good luck
<Odd-rationale> asmcoded: "best" is subjective. ubuntu id quite good. it is what i started on...
<Odd-rationale> s/id/is
<_xyz> Amerikaner: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<asmcoded> im just so use to linux being just text based... all this graphic stuff is wierd
<asmcoded> =P
<superfirelord42> gordonjcp: never even heard of that before... llama_, if you want to prusue this further, you may have help in #lad
<gordonjcp> amenado: glad to hear you're enjoying yourself
<gordonjcp> asmcoded: Linux has had a GUI for a long time
<iowaboy> how would I get a .deb file of vlc? I need to install vlc on a computer that doesn't have a network card
<Amerikaner> _xyz, ur the man now dawg, thanks
<gordonjcp> amenado: sorry, mis-tab
<amenado> gordonjcp-> i am too, a cup of latte is good :P
<_xyz> np
<asmcoded> yes but back when i used it x11 it was very horrible so it was all text i guess the standard now is this graphical stuff right?
<llama_> gordonjcp, that app looks perfect, thanks.
<sysop1972> shwan : I am strggling...  I am trying to setup buntu as a file server for about 6 windows stations.  There are 5 shareed folders and I need to give certain users access to certain folders.  I have created a user accound called smbuser without a shell and placed all the shared folders in there.  I have created linux and ssamba accounts for all the windows sers with matching passwords.  I can access the shared folders bt cannot w
<sysop1972> rite to them.
<WalloO> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<justs0me> anyone try SELinux for ubuntu ?
<justs0me> any problems ifso
<unop> ggD, technically it would be wrong to call it linux as linux is just the kernel, one component in a bigger system -- the right term is GNU but GNU can use many other kernels such as freeBSD, opensolaris, hurd, even the win32 kernel - so if you use GNU with a linux kernel, you call it GNU/Linux (or GNU with Linux)
<resskin> iowaboy I think it's on the Videolan site isn't it?
<gizmo> anyone know any workarounds for an ATI radeon mobility 7500C other than generic "try flgrx" etc??  Dell & Tower work fine - VAIO not
<glitsj16> dssuncin: ok no problem .. open mousepad, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, select all and copy the content into your clipboard, navigate to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it into the box .. hit the 'paste' button and provide the link you get in your browser's urlbar here
<gordonjcp> amenado: I would but I'm off to bed and it would keep me awake
<iowaboy> resskin, yeah, i just found it. Now I feel silly
<amenado> gordonjcp have a good evening to you..its only nearly 5PM my time..
<dssuncin> wheres mousepad at under applications?
<_xyz> ﻿Anyone know why my kernel pre-compile configuration screen doesn't have all the options pertaining to ALSA unlike this screenshot: http://intranet.etin.nl/images/alsa2.gif ?
<daemon3> I must part, my dear friends!
<socialevil> hi i have a /home partition which is 90gb.. can i resize it to be like 50gb and the rest 40gb to use to install windows
<daemon3> Did you miss me?
<glitsj16> dssuncin: correct, keep it open while doing the copy/paste
<kcman> is there an update for hardy to make your firefox 3.0?
<Odd-rationale> asmcoded: most distro come with a gui. you can still find minimalist-type ones though...
<dssuncin> I must be blind I dont see it
<amenado> _xyz-> you can get the configs of the running kernel if you edit the /boot/config-generic ?
<gizmo> socialevil: look into gparted - i think will do it without wiping...careful tho..
<psicobra> hi all any one know how to make a module auto load on startup?
<dssuncin> glits have kubuntu whereabouts is it at
<Odd-rationale> psicobra: /etc/modprobe.conf
<kcman> is there a good site and or page to show me how to write damons? i think that is what they are called...
<resskin> Odd-rationale in fact the netinstall Debian CD has the option of whether to install a Desktop or not
<sysop1972> shwan : Think you can help?
<shwan> you can do int if you share them usin nautilus , if you want to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf you should have this line in global or each share  writeable = yes and I do have  create mask = 0771 too.
<meg1> psicobra: system > preferences > sessions
<psicobra> Odd-rationale, thanks i want it to auto load ssb so what do i type?
<amenado> socialevil-> save a copy of the files for your /home before repartitioning
<resskin> Odd-rationale course some would say Debian is minimalist :)
<ggD> <unop>,yeah, i understand this before, i just don't understand the diff between software released under GNU-(L)GPL AND GNU project's software
<Odd-rationale> psicobra: add ssb to the list on it's own line...
<socialevil> thanks
<Odd-rationale> resskin: well, so does the alt. cd of ubuntu ;)
<glitsj16> dssuncin: no idea really in kubuntu, you can use any editor you are used to though
<amenado> kcman-> you have to google for c programming and daemon
<meg1> can anyone point me to an easy solution to the nVidia "black windows" bug?
<gizmo> socialevil: "resize" is what you want
<kcman> amenado and that will tell me how to write like little macros for my start up?
<sysop1972> shwan : I do not want certain users to have access to certain shared folders though.
<socialevil> yes
<amenado> kcman-> macros is not a daemon..startup? you meant scripts during startup?
<kcman> amenado yeah
<dssuncin> name me a editor glits and I'll use alt f2
<resskin> Odd-rationale I did go Desk-topless for a while but I got a bit fed up with it
<resskin> Obviously not old skool enough
<amenado> kcman then look for a tutorial on scripts
<glitsj16> dssuncin: don't know if you will have gedit, but try that
<dssuncin> gedit let me check
<Odd-rationale> psicobra: i'm sorry. i was wrong. it is /etc/modules
<gizmo> socialevil: yeah - resize-move button - but still backup criticals - i think I have had luck resizing NTFS partitions with it too - just don't move the partition...
<Odd-rationale> psicobra: pleas undo everything you did to /etc/modprobe.conf ... sorry my bad... :(
<superfirelord42> Reaby: did the person ever get back online?
<psicobra> !!!!!
<gizmo> soc: (if you can avoid)
<jacob_> \quit
<chriswr> anyone know if theres a way to change the looks of a folder?
<socialevil> gizmo, i have / and /home.. and i cant umont the /home because im using it :) haha can i log with root accaunt and then umount /home
<resskin> I'm off to bed nite
<dssuncin> ok glits  got a unamed document what next?
<Innopeor> Hi, someone know an alternative to gtkradiant?
<gizmo> boot ubuntu live cd.
<Stormx2> Uhg. I'd like to get Adobe Flash to use ALSA for output. I'm sick of watching a youtube video only to find my media player won't work until I shutdown firefox. I've tried alsa-oss, I've tried libflash-mozplugin. They did nothing. Any suggestions?
<socialevil> tnx
<xhadow> hello, guys how can i configure the network to use an specific DNS i tryed in the network, DNS TAB deleted 10.0.0.1 and change it to 4.2.2.3 and still the connection uses the Router defaults, anyone could help?
<glitsj16> dssuncin: there should be 4 lines in that file .. copy those and paste them into the box at paste.ubuntu.com ..
<amenado> xhadow-> static or dhcp ?
<xhadow> amenado: dhcp
<luisjbb> Hello freinds, i need help about how a i can install "cyborg" in ubuntu ?
<Lamentit> Hello, all. I'm having problems playing DVDs on 8.04 AMD64. There anyone that can help?
<Odd-rationale> xhadow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<chriswr> whats GDM stand for?
<luisjbb> Please help, becouse i'm a novatus
<amenado> xhadow you can try  having  prepend nameserver x.x.x.x  in  your dhclient.conf  so it goes first before what your dhcp doles out?
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: gnome display manager
<chriswr> thnx
<EnMasse187> hey guys i was looking for an irc client similar to mirc that has a list of servers in it already...unlike Konversation...
<amenado> xhadow rather prepend domain-name-server
<jbroome> EnMasse187: xchat does
<Odd-rationale> amenado: i gave link above ^ :)
<amenado> xhadow rather prepend domain-name-servers x.x.x.x;
<devo> XChat
<xhadow> amenado: ill try that thanks
<gordonjcp> amenado: heh, 1am here, and I have to drive to the middle of England tomorr... no, today
<EnMasse187> x chat?
<devo> @enmasse: XChat
<superfirelord42> EnMasse187: xchat
<xhadow> Odd-rationale: thanks for the information :)
<EnMasse187> ahh
<EnMasse187> xchat
<EnMasse187> okay thanks
<superfirelord42> EnMasse187: for windows or linux?
<EnMasse187> ill get xchat
<avis> could someone help me troubleshoot my laserjet 1018 printer in ubuntu ?  i've just replaced the toner in it, and it wont print no matter what i try.  i removed the fold out sheet and the plastic thing your supposed to pull out, still doesn't print
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EnMasse187> linux
<amenado> gordonjcp-> take some nap, you deserve a rest..
<luisjbb> Who can help me with cyborg and linux-ubuntu
<superfirelord42> EnMasse187: yeah, definatly xchat...
<EnMasse187> floodbot you stfu -___-
<luisjbb> please any body can helpe me with ubuntu and cyborg
<chriswr> i just installed GDM , how do i get it to open up?
<gordonjcp> chriswr: gdm is the thing that you type your password into when you log on
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<superfirelord42> luisjbb: cyborg?
<luisjbb> Yes superfirelord42 !
<linxeh> chriswr: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<chriswr> gordonjcp: yea i know that much about it but im trying to install one
<superfirelord42> luisjbb: what does it do?
<glitsj16> dssuncin: any luck yet ?
<Sonderblade> is it just me, or has apt-get got much slower in the last six months or so?
<linxeh> chriswr: ubuntu installs gdm by default, and sets it to run
<linxeh> Sonderblade: maybe your isp got worse
<linxeh> Sonderblade: or maybe you need to use a different mirror
<upd> hi, im looking for mysql vulnerability  scanner but i didn't found nothing can someone help me ?
<superfirelord42> luisjbb: i see cyborg as in controllers, and all sorts of stuff...
<Sonderblade> linxeh: my isp is fast, but apt-get seem to do much more disk activity now adays than before
<chriswr> linxeh: were would i put the files that i download from gnome-look.org then?
<linxeh> chriswr: oh, you mean you are trying to change the greeter theme ?
<superfirelord42> luisjbb: or do you mean cyborg as in the cafe orginizer?
<yanger> when i installed ubuntu on another pc, i was required to use a proxy to install. now that it's off the proxy, whenever i do apt-get update, proxy gets in the way.. where is this stored in the /etc?
<poon> hrm
<poon> :/
<chriswr> linxeh: i guess , im trying to make it look different , if thats what you mean by greater theme
<yanger> oooh.. found it.. /etc/apt/apt.conf was the answer
<meg1> any advice for fixing the nVidia black windows bug?
<AzMoo> Hey guys, I'm trying to install apache2-prefork-dev but it's telling me it has unmet dependencies. I followed the chain down and it tells me that it's trying to install the wrong version of libldap. What can I do about that?
<glitsj16> yanger: don't know the exact file location, but open synaptic's preferences and check the network tab to change proxy settings will have the same effect
<meg1> I just disabled the proprietary driver that Hardy auto-installed with the Hardware Drivers menu...
<linxeh> chriswr: yes thats what the greeter themes are (your question made it sound like you were trying to install gdm, not a theme)
 * Lamentit is ignored. Oh well.
<chriswr> linxeh: oh sry , i meant the theme
<linxeh> chriswr: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<linxeh> I think :)
<jjinco33_> mac and cheese with frozen corn ftw!!!!!!!111111one
<superfirelord42> ?
<dssunci1> sorry glits stupid dialup I feel like a dinosaur
<chriswr> linxeh: just delete whatever is in there and put the new one in?
<glitsj16> Lamentit: do you have the libdvdcss installed ? or what issues are you experiencing exactly with DVD playback ?
<Lamentit> Um. I'm not sure.
<Lamentit> If I had to install that manually, I probably don't have it.
<dssunci1> the unsaved folder for gedit has nothing it
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: or "gksudo gdmsetup" then go under Local tab, click add. and browse to the tarball you downladed from gnome-look
<Lamentit> I get the message: "An error occurred / Could not read from resource." with Totem.
<Lamentit> >	VLC gives me: Unable to open 'x-nautilus-desktop:///BOURNE_SUPREMACY.volume'
<meg1> well, nevermind, I'll go it alone.
<chriswr> ok , thnx odd-rationale
<glitsj16> Lamentit: you would know if you installed that one, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for instructions on how to add the medibuntu repo, libdvdcss is not in the regular ubuntu repo's
<Guest75075> can anyone help me get my windows wireless drivers to work on 8.0.41?
<dssunci1> so frustrating when you know nothing about these commands on linux
<Odd-rationale> dssunci1: a good place to learn is http://www.linuxcommand.org
<glitsj16> dssunci1: let's try another route .. open /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list in your browser and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com in another tab
<dssunci1> glits let me im my email to you and send me some info on libdvdcss I have to be leaving sorry man
<chriswr> linxeh: you know if theres a way to change the way a folder looks?
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: install an icon theme...
<Guest75075> hey can anyone help get internet workin on ubuntu??
<glitsj16> dssunci1: no problem, bookmark the medibuntu site and try again later
<chriswr> ok , thnx again odd-rationale
<dssunci1> glits did you get my im
<glitsj16> dssunci1: nope
<dssunci1> hang on
<HELPMEPLZ> hey can anyone help me
<chriswr> odd-rationale: umm , after i started talking in here , my firefox wont even load gnome-look.org , i can load all the other web pages that i go to but just that one is messing up , you know why this would happen?
<Odd-rationale> HELPMEPLZ: please avoid asking a question and then changing you nick. it makes it difficule to keep track of who asked the question...
<davidgordon> h
<HELPMEPLZ> yeah i know, i thought "guest" was too amibuous
<HELPMEPLZ> ambiguous
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: maybe slow site?
<Lamentit> glitsj16: that worked like a charm! Thanks a lot!
<noah> what's the deal with this message?
<noah> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<noah>   systemconfigurator systemimager-boot-i386-standard systemimager-initrd-template-i386 systemimager-server systemimager-client systemimager-common systemimager-doc
<noah> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<glitsj16> Lamentit: you're welcome
<FloodBot1> noah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> HELPMEPLZ: what chipset do you have?
<crazy6> so am I supposed to disable "install bootloader" or what?
<chriswr> odd-rationale: it was loading in a few seconds just a few minutes ago
<zoreau> hello i am trying to mount a .bin file  'sudo mount -o loop /location /media/cdrom' it asks me to specify the filetype, using 'bin' instead of 'loop' it tells me 'maybe use -loop instead?'  is there a different filesystem name for .bin, or is it not supported??
<HELPMEPLZ> chipset? like processor?
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: idk... try clearing your cookies...
<chriswr> k
<Odd-rationale> chico: wireless make and model...
<Odd-rationale> whoops..
<HELPMEPLZ> im just having wireless connection issues.. i need to get working drivers
<Odd-rationale> HELPMEPLZ: : wireless make and model...
<chriswr> odd-rationale: still not working
<nick123> Can some one help me? im looking for full intel 845 support at 1600x1200 i dont care what distro just i need that support!
<chriswr> odd-rationale: maybe under matenance check?
<thiago__> good evening everyone
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: yeah. i can't get it either. you can themes at art.gnome.org as well...
<chriswr> ok thnx
<Odd-rationale> nick123: maybe... windows? :P (jk)
<nick123> lol no
<thiago__> I wonder if anybody can help me, I'm having a sound problem with ubuntu, it doesn't play multthread sounds
<thiago__> does anybody knoe anything about it
<thiago__> ?
<nick123> Odd-rationale:  i just need some easy support im new to linux.
<zoreau> anyone know how to mount a .bin file? it asks me to specify filesystem type, i usually use '-o loop', and using '-o bin' doesnt work (tells me to use loop instead)
<Odd-rationale> nick123: what resolution do you have now?
<DOPER78> il y a des FR
<unop> zoreau, not all .bin files are mountable
<nick123> 1024x800
<Odd-rationale> nick123: what drivers are you using?
<nick123> none
<nick123> whatevers stock
<unop> what does   file -s  file.bin  give you? zoreau
<Veg1> Hello.
<HELPMEPLZ> hey Odd-rationale: i have a Q about the Synaptic pack manager
<Odd-rationale> HELPMEPLZ: sure just ask...
<Odd-rationale> lots of people help in here...
<HELPMEPLZ> on the Ubuntu Help it says to open a program called "ndisgtk"
<devo> exit
<HELPMEPLZ> i think it is the NDISWRapper
<HELPMEPLZ> but it is not on the list
<zoreau> unop: -2 doesnt seem to work, it doesnt look like a valid parameter (-s)
<Odd-rationale> nick123: can you pastebin you xorg.conf file?
<ASULutzy> HELPMEPLZ: yea, ndisgtk is a graphical front end for ndiswrapper, you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install ndisgtk into a command prompt
<lap> hi
<lap> i got a question
<ASULutzy> !ask | lap
<ubottu> lap: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HELPMEPLZ> oh wow thanks man
<lap> it is better to merge the new xorg with the old one with nvidia-settings or not ?
<nick123> Odd-rationale:  can i pm you? this is all so fast and im new to linux lol
<lap> when it ask for ?
<ASULutzy> HELPMEPLZ: After you install it that way, you can click system -> administration -> windows wireless drivers
<chriswr> odd-rationale: whats the best place for high resolution animated skydomes?
<Odd-rationale> nick123: sure.
<unop> !info ndisgtk | HELPMEPLZ
<ubottu> helpmeplz: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<DOPER78> il y a des fr
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: animated skydomes?
<chriswr> yeah
<zoreau> nvm it is a valid parameter but it just displays the correct usages for mount when I use -s bin
<unop> zoreau,  are you sure you got the command right?
<HELPMEPLZ> ok thanks i will try it
<ASULutzy> chriswr: I don't know if there's a good centralized place for them, I googled once and got a really nice one of that famous deep space photo... Forget the name
<persian_x> I removed PulseAudio from Gutsy, but now there is conflict with ALSA (specially Alsamixer) ... can anyone help?
<unop> zoreau, file -s file.bin
<lap> so ?
<unop> zoreau, not mount .. file  :)
<Veg1> I'm trying to bring my screen resolution up to 1280x1024, but the Screen Resolution feature will only let me bring it up to 800x600.  I'm certain my monitor and graphics card can support 1280x1024.  How do I set it higher?
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: i just use panaroma photo. not animated though..
<m0rpheus> amenado, just is to say : with helper like you, no need to help  :)
<chriswr> asulutzy: thats the one im using right now
<unop> zoreau, we're trying to find out what type of .bin file this is
<ASULutzy> chriswr: heh, I can't imagine finding something better ;)
<m0rpheus> amenado, it was not a windows pb, as i said
<noah> anybody know what's up with "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated:" from "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<lap> ...
<lap> wow, so much help here.
<persian_x> I removed PulseAudio from Gutsy, but now there is conflict with ALSA (specially Alsamixer) ... can anyone help?
<chriswr> asulutzy: true ,it was hard enough finding this one
<m0rpheus> amenado, you just wana say "go to #windows" lol
<unop> zoreau, as i said earlier, not all .bin files are mountable, in other words, they are not always images of filesystems - some are executable programs, some are binary data, etc
<DOPER> fr ??
<ASULutzy> Whoops, meant to rm .Xauthority on the server, not on this machine... need to relog, brb ;)
<chriswr> odd-rationale: i guess i could just look for high resolution photos and use them , i could probably animate them if theyre big enough
<m0rpheus> doper, oui
<zoreau> unop: it returned "data"  XD not ery informative
<zoreau> yeah I think I will try usin daemontools thru wine
<unop> zoreau, where did you get this file from?
<lap> it is better to merge the new xorg with the old one with nvidia-settings or not ?
<m0rpheus> mais je v pas t'etre d'une grande aide je pense lol
<DOPER> oki
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: i don't remember where i found them... just google... ;)
<zoreau> torrent, its an old Diablo disc
<DOPER> lol
<lap> when i want to save to xorg config file
<AzMoo> Hey guys, I'm trying to install apache2-prefork-dev but it's telling me it has unmet dependencies. I followed the chain down and it tells me that it's trying to install the wrong version of libldap. What can I do about that?
<DOPER> tu debut
<lap> it ask me this
<DOPER> ?
<m0rpheus> DOPER, en tout cas un conseil, ne demande rien a amenado lool
<Odd-rationale> noah: it means that some packages did not/could not be verified witht he md5sum...
<zoreau> is file -s file.bin supposed to tell me the filesystem tye, if there is one??
<DOPER> Lol
<unop> m0rpheus, seulement anglais dans cet channel, svp
<m0rpheus> no pb
<noah> Odd-rationale: how do i figure out where the problem is?
<ubiliciou1> Hey guys I am get sata emask errors on a fresh install and I don't even use SATA
<ubiliciou1> Any ideas?
<unop> zoreau, it won't tell you the filesystem -- but it could give you something more informative, but as you saw, not always
<noah> Odd-rationale: google gives some solutions that don't solve anything
<Odd-rationale> noah: some repos don't provide the authentification... but if you are using the standard repos, sudo apt-get update should work...
<HELPMEPLZ> Q: I entered the command to install ndisgtk, but it said "couldn't find package ndisgtk"
<noah> Odd-rationale: the packages it can't authenticate look important --   systemconfigurator systemimager-boot-i386-standard systemimager-initrd-template-i386 systemimager-server  systemimager-client systemimager-common systemimager-doc
<shandog> hey
<unop> HELPMEPLZ, make sure you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled
<lap> it is better to merge the new xorg with the old one with nvidia-settings or not ?
<m0rpheus> unop, seriously, there's some people who prefere says "I know" without knowing, and ridiculize themselves with some "go to #windows"
<lap> when i want to save to xorg config file
<shandog>  :)
<lap> it ask me this
<HELPMEPLZ> how do i do that
<HELPMEPLZ> sorry im a real noob
<unop> m0rpheus, you are going offtopic there
<unop> noah, try reinstalling the ubuntu-keyring package.   sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-keyring
<zoreau> HELPMEPLZ: you could manually download the ndisgtk package, ust make sure you have the one for your version of ubuntu (gutsy, hardy, etc)
<unop> zoreau, so where did you get this file from?
<HELPMEPLZ> o ok, why would it not come with the installation
<Odd-rationale> HELPMEPLZ: try System --> Administration --> Software Sources. and enbale all the repos you need... (you may not need packports or unsupported.)
<jbroome> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<noah> unop: done, still get the same message
<m0rpheus> unop, yep, but i was about to lost a couple of hours, with his "help", so i'm a little angry :)
<zoreau> unop: Torrent from TPB I believe, there is also a .cue with it
<jbroome> it's in main, no need to enable repos
<m0rpheus> "go to #windows" pfff that's a real out of topic
<jbroome> HELPMEPLZ: what command did you enter to try to install?
<Rosen> Evening people =)
<unop> zoreau, http://www.ubuntusky.com/2007/04/16/how-to-mount-or-burn-a-bin-image/ maybe this helps
<zoreau> okey thanks
<zoreau> heh it just wants me to convert to iso, how primitive
<zoreau> ill try though
<Oze> hola
<Rosen> I have been running hoary for a while now and the only thing I need for it to work perfectly is 3d accelleration to work.. But I have been trying for so long that I have run out of ideas on how to fix it, and as a gamer that is the one thing that can keep me using windows wich I really dont wanna do :P
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you are unhappy?  you want your windows server to do what now?
<shandog> hey
<Rosen> does anyone have the patience and time to give me a hand ?
<m0rpheus> amenado, go to "#linux-for-dummies"  :)
<shandog> any chicks here
<unop> zoreau, did you try mounting with the -t iso9660 option?
<amenado> m0rpheus-> you want windows then go there
<zoreau> unop: before or after conerting to iso?
<m0rpheus> amenado, a couple of line in my routing table, and it was ok
<unop> zoreau, before -- and not relating to converting the iso
<unop> zoreau,  sudo mount -t iso9660 file.bin /path/to/mountpoint
<amenado> m0rpheus-> and which routing table was that?
<m0rpheus> so your "go to #windows" , was pretty dummie
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rafaelscj> hi all
<Bubalooshi> I need help..... ubuntu will not let me set my resolution to 800x600
<unop> this windows chat is seriously offtopic
<Bubalooshi> Sorry 1280x1024
<Rosen> and no response as usual .... I guess microsoft will earn more of my money then.....
<Flannel> Rosen: you're running Hoary?
<unop> Bubalooshi, does your setup support this resolution. use xrandr at a terminal to find out
<chriswr> odd-rationale: can you give me that command line to get the gdm manager?
<superfirelord42> anyone know where cgi-bin is on ubuntu when we install hte package for apache?
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: gksudo gdmsetup
<unop> superfirelord42, /var/www/cgi-bin perhaps
<chriswr> odd-rationale: thnx , i forgot what it whas , lol
<Bubalooshi> Thank you, I'll try that.
<Starnestommy> superfirelord42: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/, I think
<zoreau> unop: -t iso9660 reports 'is not a block device'
<superfirelord42> unop: thats what i thought
<m0rpheus> amenado, route del current default gw + route add -host <server_extern_ip> gw <my_local_gw> + route add default gw <server_local_ip>
<Flannel> superfirelord42: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ by default.  You set it in the config for your virtual hosts
<superfirelord42> Flannel: Starnestommy thanks
<unop> superfirelord42, but simply installing apache does not necessarily create that directory, and cgi-bin could be at another location - check your site's config file
<Rosen> Flannel: yeah but its on a labtop so its hard for me to find a driver that works, since the gfxcard is non-ati and non-nvidia (atleast non of the drivers work)
<zoreau> stupid msttcorefonts /rage
<chriswr> odd-rationale: what did you say the folder was to put it in
<unop> zoreau, hmm, not sure then, the file could be damaged/corrupted -- but try converting it to an ISO
<m0rpheus> amenado, juste says it when you don't know, don't let people pay for you ego trip
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: just go to the local tab, and select add
<amenado> m0rpheus-> and which routing table was that? <-- you have not answered this
<zoreau> yep about to do that
<m0rpheus> I have
<unop> m0rpheus, amenado, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<amenado> m0rpheus-> which routing table? you have a windows server, an ubuntu host, what else?
<chriswr> k , i did that , and checked it , now when i restart it should show it?
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: btw, you can use tab to autocomplete nicks... e.g. odd-<tab>
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: yes, when yo log out..
<amenado> unop there are just some jerks that do know how to answer a simple question and likes to blame people who are trying to help them :)
<m0rpheus> amenado, diff interface, different gw, different ip, you just have to link in the well order
<chriswr> odd-rationale: whats autocomplete nicks?
<Menz4xz> Hey, I want to download all .doc files from a website..  I don't actually see the links, but want to just rip all files within that subfolder that has the extension .doc, is this possible? For instance. www.site.com/files/paper.doc .. I tried wget www.site.com/files/*.doc  and that does not work..
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: try it. just in your irc client, type the first few letters of the a nick then press tab
<Flannel> Rosen: You should upgrade to something newer.  Try Hardy or Dapper
<Odd-rationale> Menz4xz: the is a DownloadThemAll plugin for FireFox
<chriswr> Odd-rationale: ooooh ok , that helps a lot
<chriswr> Odd-rationale: lol
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: yeah, especially with nicks like mine... ;)
<m0rpheus> I can say "i don't know, i'm a noob", you the same, but went to an egotrip lol
<chriswr> yeah
<frappe79> Hi all, Can anybody please assist me in setting up my PCMCIA D-link wireless card?
<m0rpheus> so unop, gn
<m0rpheus> sorry for the disturb
<Veg1> Hello.  I need help setting my monitor resolution to 1280x1024, can anyone tell me how to do this?
<zoreau> unop: Thanks for the help, I got it! converted to an iso, then used -o loop
<unop> zoreau, cool
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: what resolution do you have now?
<Veg1> 800x600
<Veg1> I am certain my monitor and graphics card both support 1280x1024.
<Rosen> Flannel: hehe it was upgraded to dapper, I just didnt realize it because my room-mate did it ... doh
<Scunizi> Veg1: have you enabled the restricted drivers yet?
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: what video drivers are you using?
<Veg1> I do not know how to enable restricted drivers.
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: System --> admin --> restricted drivers
<fwaokda> anyone ever get a external hdd to work with winxp in qemu? is there some parameter I have to include in the boot cmd line?
<m0rpheus> amenado, gn in your own #dummy-in-routes chan :)
<Flannel> Rosen: Well, that's better.  You should try upgrading to Hardy.  One nice thing is that you can go straight from Dapper to Hardy with a single upgrade (hooray for LTS)
<amenado> unop can you kick m0rpheus please, he is harrasing folks here
<Menz4xz> Odd-rationale: will that work in my case?
<Odd-rationale> Menz4xz: what is your case?
<frappe79> Hi all, Can anybody please assist me in setting up my PCMCIA D-link wireless card?
<Veg1> So System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers, and then install the drivers shown there?\
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: yes, the reboot when prompted.
<Veg1> When I attempt to install that file, it gives me a 404 error.
<Veg1> I'm using an nVidia graphics card, by the way.
<Rosen> Flannel: yeah its very easy :) will do it now... shouldnt take long with my new 24Mb cable <3
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: is that machine connected to the net?
<Veg1> Yes, it's the one I'm talking to you on.
<HELPMEPLZ> Q:if i download a ubuntu app using windows, how can i retrieve it?
<Zikey> Hi, anyone using ubuntu with ICH10R raid 1 ? (i got 2 drives raid 1 and ubuntu sees them both instead of only 1)
<Odd-rationale> HELPMEPLZ: download the .deb file. then double-click it to install in ubuntu...
<amenado> HELPMEPLZ-> it is a .deb file?
<Bubalooshi> Im back, I need help with my rwsolution
<HELPMEPLZ> yes it is a DEB file, i just dont know know how to find it in the explorer
<HELPMEPLZ> it's on my desktop in windows
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: so you can not install the nvidia drivers?
<wingsit> hi
<Veg1> That is correct.
<lavalaba> hi people
<wingsit> i have trouble installing ubuntu
<wingsit> can anyone help
<MatthewV> HELPMEPLZ, your windows files are usually accessable if you look in Places --> Computer (the desktop is in a different place depending on the version of windows)
<Bubalooshi> I ran xrandr and I get minimum 480x600 and max 800x600
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: what type of nvdia card?
<LabThug> anyone know whether the 64-bit kernel will run on a 32-bit machine?
<HELPMEPLZ> it's vista, but i will look
<Veg1> It's a geforce 7950
<glitsj16> LabThug: no
<Bubalooshi> How do I get 1280x1024?
<MatthewV> wingsit, just ask the specific question or problem that you have and someone might be able to help you :)
<lavalaba> i wanna ask u somethin ! i have a dvd player in my car with all function tft monitor and kinda things i would like to try to put in linux ubuntu u guys think i can install it there or i need some special thing for it ?
<mouseclone_> hello everyone
<MatthewV> Bubalooshi, does !resolution help at all?
<LabThug> glitsj16, so, therefore if it runs on a machine, that machine is 64-bit, right?
<mouseclone_> anyone mind checking to see if godaddy.com is down or if it is just me
<wingsit> i am trying to install ubuntu. I get all the installation done but cannot get into X. I am using nvidia 9800
<MatthewV> lavalaba, you want to install linux on your DVD player, if I understand you right?
<LabThug> mouseclone_, it's loading for me
<LabThug> slow, but loading
<frappe79> Hi all, Can anybody please assist me in setting up my PCMCIA D-link wireless card?
<glitsj16> LabThug: yes
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: try apt-geting the appropriate nvidia-glx package. if it is a rather new card, get nvidia-glx-new
<LabThug> frappe79, I don't have the PCMCIA version, but they work fine once you install madwifi
<lavalaba> matthew thats right but as i said dvd player has everything dvbt receiver blutooth function navi tuner dvd player dual zone ipod settings sm vard reader
<wingsit> i dont have internat on that machine
<Veg1> And how do I find the appropriate package?
<lavalaba> u think its can function
<bkid> Can someone help with gob2 and/or .gob files?
<mattgman> is there a command that i can type in the alt+f2 window to show my desktop?  such as, i play Eve Online full screen and cannot minimize it
<MatthewV> lavalaba, what does it run at the moment? a lot of those multi function things run windows ce iirc..?
<HELPMEPLZ> Q: i have found my other windows files, but where can i find items on the desktop?
<Odd-rationale> Veg1:  it is a recent card get -new, if old, get -legacy...
<mouseclone_> wingsit:  use wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.13/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.13-pkg1.run
<lavalaba> i dont know what he run at the moment i m just listenin music and lookin movie with it
<mouseclone_> wingsit: that is the driver from nvidia
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i can change my default text-editor in ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: actually, just try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Veg1> Okay.
<MatthewV> mattgman, you can usually set up a keyboard shortcut to show desktop (try checking !ccsm)
<lavalaba> bonhoffer just on desktop right click
<wingsit> k i will give it a try
<lavalaba> settings thats all
<mattgman> thanks matthewv
<bonhoffer> lavalaba, only have command shell (server)
<mouseclone_> bonhoffer: perfered applications?
<MatthewV> lavalaba, well if it's running windows ce, you might be able to google putting linux on those sort of devices, otherwise, i have no idea
<bonhoffer> emacs
<bonhoffer> not vi or whatever it is now
<Veg1> It gives the following error:
<Veg1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lavalaba> matthew thanks
<bonhoffer> nano maybe?
<Veg1> Actually now that I notice, my hardware drivers window has locked up
<Flannel> bonhoffer: nano should be default
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: make sure you close all other apt process (synpatics, hardware drivers amnager, etc)
<Veg1> And it won't let me close it =(
<Veg1> Maybe I should reboot
<mouseclone_> bonhoffer: you can also - right click -> Properties -> Open with(tab)
<bonhoffer> mouseclone_, i don't have gnome
<mouseclone_> oh
<bonhoffer> command shell
<bonhoffer> emacs preferred
<bonhoffer> so when i type something like crontab -e it opens emacs
<mouseclone_> i just use vi... and alway just do vi file
<wingsit> mouseclone_ i dont wired network setup on that machine
<Flannel> bonhoffer: You want to change it to emacs?  install emacs, then update-alternatives, then export EDITOR=emacs in .bashrc
<bkid> Q: can anyone help with gob2 or gob files?
<HELPMEPLZ> Q: does anyone know how to access files on the windows desktop (vista) from the explorer? i have found the other windows files/folders..
<bonhoffer> Flannel, thanks!
<bonhoffer> so modify .bashrc
<lavalaba> how can i see my xp on ubuntu?
<mouseclone_> wingsit: are you using nv or nvidia in your xorg.conf?
<lavalaba> or let me ask u like that how can i work with my xp system on my ubuntu?
<Shujah> lavalaba, dude you meanxp on other pc or the one in dual boot?
<lavalaba> dual boot
<wingsit> let me check
<Flannel> bonhoffer: the update-alternatives probably isn't necessary.  But that'll change sensible-editor, and then the editor export will change "edit" which is what gets called by crontab, visudo, etc.
<HELPMEPLZ> anyone? anyone know how to open a file saved to the windows desktop in ubuntu?
<Shujah> lavalaba, C:\ can be accessed by default if you wanna access the partition.
<Odd-rationale> lavalaba: just mount the windows partition, you should find it in places --> computer
<lavalaba> ok thanks people
<mouseclone_> helpmeplz: you need to mount the ntfs partition
<Flannel> bonhoffer: yeah.  Just scroll down to the end and add "export EDITOR=emacs"  or even just echo "export EDITOR=emacs" >> ~/.bashrc
<Veg1> Okay, what was that command again?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-what?
<Odd-rationale> nvidia-gls
<Odd-rationale> glx
<Veg1> glx, okay =)
<bonhoffer> Flannel, great!
<Veg1> Again, it gives a 404.
<bonhoffer> when i try to save from cron -e -- nano wants to save the file as /tmp/crontab.T6iqyN/crontab
<bonhoffer> what is up with that?
<bonhoffer> just seems wrong to me
<elik> Hi, I am a Debian Lenny user and recently switched over to Ubuntu (Kubuntu actually) Hardy Heron. I am a little disappointed to see that the version of some programs I used is more outdated that on Debian, and I am considering upgrading to Ubuntu I... I... How stable is it compared to Lenny?
<wingsit> mouseclone_ I dont see anything under /etc/X11
<mattgman> found it!  CTRL+ALT+D hides everything so you can see your desktop.  SHAWEETNESS!
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: hmm. do "sudo apt-get update"
<mouseclone_> helpmeplz: mount -t nfs /dev/device /folder/where/you/want/it/mounted
<bonhoffer> it just seems that  /tmp/crontab.T6iqyN/crontab
<bonhoffer>  is a crappy name for my crontab
<Flannel> bonhoffer: `sudo update-alternatives --config editor` is the command to change "editor".  I misspoke when I said sensible-editor uses alternatives, it actually uses EDITOR like edit
<Veg1> Okay, that's installing a bunch of packages.
<ace_suares> hi there, anyone I know here? I want to test something in private.
<mouseclone_> wingsil: you do not have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<unop> elik, it's not fair comparing a debian unstable (and prerelease) version to a ubuntu stable version - and lenny is not stable
<HELPMEPLZ> mouseclone: how do i mount the NTFS partition?
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: no, it is updating your package list...
<wingsit> mouseclone_ no... but i have a mess on my computer new. net me check further
<elik> unop, I know, I wanted to compare Ubuntu unstable to Debian unstable
<Veg1> Oh I see.  Anyway, it is done now, so now what?
<unop> elik, but hardy (assuming that is what you are running now) is quite relatively stable
<elik> unop, testing actually
<mattgman> HELPMEPLZ: do an add-remove and find the NTFS Configuration Tool
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mouseclone_> wingsil:  do - sudo updatedb
<Veg1> Okay.
<elik> unop, isn't hardy released?
<mouseclone_> wingsil: then do - locate xorg.conf
<Flannel> elik: Intrepid isn't the same as "unstable" either.  They can answer more questions re intrepid in #ubuntu+1 though.
<unop> elik, it is
<wingsit> mouseclone_ i dont have network access
<Veg1> And now its working =)
<HELPMEPLZ> will this allow to me open files i have saved under windows?
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: good.
<Veg1> There's no way I could get by without this chat.
<Veg1> Thanks a lot =)
<elik> thx Flannel
<mattgman> HELPMEPLZ: where are the files saved under windows?
<bonhoffer> Flannel, hmm i have emacs installed but not coming up as an alternative for my editor
<Shujah> HELPMEPLZ, go to menu > places > removabale media
<HELPMEPLZ> they're on the desktop
<Odd-rationale> Veg1: np
<mouseclone_> wingsil: no the updatedb will index your files on the computer
<wingsit> k
<mouseclone_> wingsil: and locate filename will find the files and give you the path
<mattgman> HELPMEPLZ: you should be able to access them unless you made your documents private in windows
<Veg1> I'll probably be back in about 30 seconds with a new problem.
<HELPMEPLZ> yeah i see the rest of my windows documents, i just dont know where the dektop..folder? is
<Shujah> HELPMEPLZ, from c:\ > documents and settings > user name > desktop
<wingsit> mouseclone_ I found xorg.conf,
<bonhoffer> bigger deal -- why does crontab -e generate /tmp/crontab.T6iqyN/crontab
<bonhoffer> tmp and T6i... seems odd
<HELPMEPLZ> yeah i know to open it in windows..
<mouseclone_> helpmeplz: if you mount the drive you should be able to save back to the drive.  You will need to worry about NTFS security a little.. I can't remember all of the work arounds as I don't mount my windows console any more
<mattgman> HELPMEPLZ: should be in your C:/Users/My Documents/Desktop?  idk what the windows path is...cause winblows and i will never use it in my life
<mouseclone_> wingsil: what is the location of the file?
<wingsit> mouseclone_ i am using nv
<bonhoffer> like shouldn't there be something in cron.daily -- not /tmp/crontab.T6iqyN/crontab
<bonhoffer> what is looking in /tmp
<mouseclone_> wingsil: that is the basic driver for nvidia
<wingsit> i was in a wrong pattion with only command line
<zoreau> anyone gotten Diablo 1 to work in wine? it tells me 'unable to properly initialize your graphics card using directx' i have the files for DX9 i my /drive_c/windows/system32 folder and I have gotten Diablo 2 to work.
<mattgman> HELPMEPLZ: you could always go back into windows and burn them to dvd or put them...somewhere else on that drive
<wingsit> mouseclone_: how do i get the latest driver
<HELPMEPLZ> yeah vista blows chunks, that's why im trying set up ubuntu, but it's proving to be more difficult than originally anticipated
<Light-> zoreau: try telling it to use directdraw instead of directx?
<mouseclone_> wingsil: you will need a connection to the net
<Shujah> HELPMEPLZ, make a fat32 partition it can be accessed by both win & nix
<mattgman> HELPMEPLZ: what seems to be the deal?  i got in here too late to see any original messages
<HELPMEPLZ> tyeah matt i'm just gonna move the file, that wou;dve beena  lot faster ol
<LSD|Ninja> Shujah: mkfs.vfat from the dosfstools or whatever it's ccalled
<wingsit> mouseclone_ is there a way to configure the wireless network in command line
<mouseclone_> wingsil: or download from the computer your own now and use a cd or thumb drive
<Johnny> how do i install firefox 3 from bz2?
<Dr_willis_> Windoes can access ext2 filesystems with some add on tools..
<Jme_Fez> I Want to be able to ssh into my box from work..  when I open port 22, do I set TCP, UDP, or both?
<Dr_willis_> but it can be a bit risky
<mouseclone_> wingsil: over my head wireless on cli
<LSD|Ninja> Jme_Fez: TCP
<wingsit> mouseclone_ hw would i do that
<mattgman> no risk at all :p
<HELPMEPLZ> shujah: will i have to do this in order to get all my old files (i.e. music etc)?
<bonhoffer> o.k. if crontab -e generated /tmp/crontab.T6iqyN/crontab automatically -- how do i test to see if that works?
<LSD|Ninja> wingsit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<Odd-rationale> Johnny: you don't like the one in the repos?
<Johnny> no
<Johnny> it crashes every 3 seconds
<mouseclone_> wingsil: do what? wireless from CLI?
<wingsit> mouseclone_: yeah i am pretty clueless with wireless
<Johnny> and its telling me i have version 2. something and it wont let me update Odd-rationale
<Shujah> HELPMEPLZ, you can get all your files in the present setup too - making a fat32 is good because linux & win both can access them without any hiccups
<mouseclone_> wingsil: so am I.  I do not run wireless.
<Odd-rationale> wingsit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<HELPMEPLZ> oh okay, thanks
<CyberCod> what do you need to do with the wireless?
<CyberCod> dhcp?
<Shujah> HELPMEPLZ, usually media files go into fat32 (might call it a storage partition) where they can be accessed by both os
<Odd-rationale> Johnny: what version of ubuntu?
<wingsit> well i need driver ffrom Nvidia
<mouseclone_> helpmeplz: Shujah is right on that.  There is no security on fat32
<Johnny> gutsy
<mouseclone_> wingsil: is this a new install?
<Odd-rationale> Johnny: ah, you need hardy for ff3...
<CyberCod> mouseclone_: is your wireless card detected properly?
<Johnny> i dont want to dist-upgrade
<Odd-rationale> Johnny: time to upgrade :)
<wingsit> the entire computer is new
<Johnny> everytime i do it fucks up
<HELPMEPLZ> that's a good idea, should've done that earlier
<Odd-rationale> Johnny: then reinstall ... ;)
<mouseclone_> CyberCod: I don't use wireless.  I'm wired though a switch to my modem
<LSD|Ninja> wingsit: you can install the nVidia drivers using the hardware drivers panel in System -> Administration
<Johnny> dont have hardy cd's
<Pollywog> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<billenium> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CyberCod> mouseclone_: ok... I just heard them saying they couldn't help with it, I thought I'd offer my help
<mouseclone_> wingsil: I would attempt a reinstall, and take all defaults
<Odd-rationale> Johnny: download one, or order one from shipit...
<wingsit> LSD: I cannot get into X
<wingsit> mouseclone_ I try installing with 5 different CD alreayd
<Johnny> and i dont have my home on a different partition so i'll lose everything
<mouseclone_> CyberCod: wingsil is the one that needs help with wireless from CLI
<CyberCod> oh
<CyberCod> ok
<CyberCod> wingsit: do you know if the wireless card is detected?
<fwaokda> Can someone help me get a usb hard drive to work in QEMU? I tried in their channel but its kinda unactive :(  ????
<bobertdos> ﻿Johnny: Well, it's not a huge deal to make them. If we can't convince you to get Hardy, then I guess we'll just tell you what you want to know. All you basically have to do is extract the bz2 to the /opt directory.
<wingsit> I dont need wireless if I can get my X working
<bonhoffer> still wondering why crontab -e generates the file /tmp/crontab.T6iqyN/crontab <-- why such a random location???
<CyberCod> wingsit: what kind of errors are you getting?
<mouseclone_> CyberCod: thanks for looking out
<glitsj16> Johnny: firefox 3 is in the gutsy back-ports repo
<Johnny> k bobertdos thanks
<Johnny> how do i get it glitsj16
<nickrud> bonhoffer that's only a temporary one, when you save its placed in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
 * mouseclone_ wishes godaddy would load
<wingsit> mouseclone_ I have the package downloaded from NVIDIA on this computer
<bobertdos> ﻿Johnny: I would of course recommend uninstalling the distro version ahead of time.
<owner> i need some one to explain to me in lay mans terms how to install ubuntu using netboot or PXE
<bonhoffer> nickrud, thanks
<CyberCod> wingsit: you need to run envy
<bonhoffer> that makes sense
<glitsj16> Johnny: open synaptic, go to settings > repositories > sofware sources and tick the gutsy-backport entree under 'updates'
<CyberCod> wingsit: what is your current version?
<Johnny> already have glitsj16
<wingsit> 7.10
<bonhoffer> nickrud, hmm crontab -e didn't put it there, just in /tmp/crontab.T6iqyN/crontab
<CyberCod> k
<wingsit> trying to d/l 8.04 but takes time
<Zikey> Hi, does ubuntu work fine with AHCI or do I have to force IDE ?
<mouseclone_> wingsit: why not 8.04?
<owner> Please I need some one to explain to me in lay mans terms how to install ubuntu using netboot or PXE
<MTecknology> ok.... I'm kinda frustrated that that extra option in the effects tab of the appearance applet is gone.....  It used to be that if you installed compizconfig-settings-manager, an extra option would show up for the custom settings you created....
<glitsj16> Johnny: then you should be able to sudo apt-get firefox-3.0 .. doesn't that work ?
<mouseclone_> wingsit: ha.. bittorrent or http download?
<MTecknology> any ideas how to get it back?
<wingsit> http download
<bonhoffer> nickrud, wait -- i can't find it there but crontab -l works
<CyberCod> envy is an auto installer for the nvidia and ati drivers... takes the work out of it... you have connectivity? or is this why you needed the wireless?
<wingsit> well it just done...
<Johnny> says its already newest version glitsj16
<Johnny> but its 2 something
<bonhoffer> nickrud, wait -- is there
<nickrud> bonhoffer try saving it. and that dir is root read onllllllly
<Johnny> i'll try it through synaptic
<Sergeant_Pony> how can I free up some space in ubuntu? it's using almost the whole hd (22gig)
<bonhoffer> in a file named root
<bonhoffer> nickrud, any way to test it
<mouseclone_> wingsit: did you say that 8.04 just finished?
<nickrud> sudo crontab -e would do that I think
<wingsit> yeah
<wingsit> mouseclone_ i am burning it
<owner> Any Help PPL Please
<glitsj16> Johnny: odd indeed, iguess you can visit packages.ubuntu.com and download the .deb from there
<CyberCod> Sergeant_Pony: probably by getting rid of downloaded packages by cleaning out the /var/cache/apt/archives folder of all the .deb packages you've installed
<mouseclone_> wingsit: ok.  I think that you will have better luck considering your hardware is newer than a year ago
<wingsit> mouseclone_ I will give a try on that
<nickrud> bonhoffer if you want to edit the main crontab, it's at /etc/crontab . Best way to test it is to set it to go off a minute or two after you save
<wingsit> mouseclone_ thank you very much
<CyberCod> wingsit: if you type in iwconfig what does it tell you? anything like wlan0?
<brrrrrradical> tell me ... does anyone else's disk usage analyser say they have a 141gb hard disk when they only have an 80gb ?
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony you can run baobab , it's a nice gui showing where your space is used
<wingsit> IEEE 802.11g essid:""
<Odd-rationale> brrrrrradical: do you have other disk mounted?
<mouseclone_> cybercod:  iwconfig?  interface wireless? and ifconfig is interface fastethernet?
<brrrrrradical> theres only one lol
<CyberCod> yup
<Odd-rationale> brrrrrradical: no external drives, usb, etc?
<bonhoffer> nickrud, thanks
<wingsit> mouseclone_ early i could use wubi to install, but i cannot apt-get anything and says that nvidia-glk was corrupted
<mouseclone_> cybercod: sweet never knew that.  I'm still picking up on things myself
<AMDpenguin> how long will it take to resize EXT3 to 500GB from 20GB?
<brrrrrradical> even if there was ... it says i have 99 gb free .. i have nothing that bih
<brrrrrradical> big*
<CyberCod> iwconfig will let you know if any of your network interfaces have wireless extensions
<IndyGunFreak> AMDpenguin: have you ever read War and Peace?
<AMDpenguin> ?
<CyberCod> you can even turn on your wireless with that command if the card is supported/installed properly
<IndyGunFreak> might be a good time to pick it up...
<IndyGunFreak> or maybe Moby Dick
<brrrrrradical> unless my 1gb flash drive transformed :O
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: disk usage analyzer say's / is 100%
<__yy__> AMDpenguin: it depends pretty much entierly on how much data needs to be moved
<HELPMEPLZ> hey wingsit
<wingsit> yes
<IndyGunFreak> AMDpenguin: it probably woudln't be that bad.. how much of that is free space?
<mouseclone_> cybercod: like ifconfig etho up, you would do iwconfig eth1 up, if eth1 was wireless?
<AMDpenguin> 10GB expanding to the right
<HELPMEPLZ> it sounds like you're having (had) the same problems i do
<bonhoffer> one last thing, why doesn't tab completion work for my shell script ./myscript (i try to tab on the ./my)
<wingsit> helpmeplz what was your problem exactly?
<crazy6> aw amarok won't play this mp3
<__yy__> bonhoffer: is it executable?
<HELPMEPLZ> did you find drivers for your wireless?
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony df? Yes, but baobab shows by dir, lets you identify what is bulking up.  sudo apt-get clean will give you around a half gig back
<CyberCod> i think with iwconfig it is something like       sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <something> mode managed    but I might be missing something
<bonhoffer> __yy__, yes 700
<AMDpenguin> gparted does all this bull crap with resizing it reads the whole partition twice
<wingsit> HELPMEPLZ: My major problem is i dont have driver for nvidia....
<Odd-rationale> bonhoffer: are you in the dir of myscript?
<mateus> Why the w32codecs package was abolished?
<HELPMEPLZ> oh
<CyberCod> wingsit, you'll have much better luck with hardy
<mouseclone_> cybercod: I will have to look at the man pages for that.  when I run into it
<d3vlabs> what can i use in Ubuntu to work with flash animation?
<Johnny> glitsj16, i just upgraded to 3.0 and it still says im using 2.0.5 in the about
<bonhoffer> Odd-rationale, yes -- but i just learned 700 requires sudo . . . :)
<CyberCod> yeah, its a handy thing.
<wingsit> HELPMEPLZ I would setup wireless if i can get into X
<Pixeltime> owner: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<AMDpenguin> when will ubuntu requrie wat vista needs for ram?
<CyberCod> d3vlabs: nothing that i'm aware of... I heard someone complaining the other day... but supposedly it is being worked on
<mouseclone_> d3vlabs: you can try Codeweavers Crossover.  I think that they support for Flash MX
<Bubalooshi> I have a question regarding my screen's resolution
<glitsj16> Johnny: how did you start the newly installed firefox 3 ?
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: just cleaned up 688 meg so far
<IndyGunFreak> AMDpenguin: i think thats  awhile off.. ubuntu gets by fine on 512mb.
<unop> mateus, they weren't - they aren't open-source and thus have to be distributed seperately
<unop> !w32codecs | mateus
<ubottu> mateus: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Blaqlight> anyone here know the difference between lenny and sid?
<Bubalooshi> I cannot set my resolution to 1280x1024, it is stuck at 800x600
<Johnny> from the panel
<brrrrrradical> guys do u reckon that my disk usage analyser is combing my hdd and my ipod even though my pod isnt plugged in?
<CyberCod> wingsit:  try     sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <yournetwork> mode managed
<CyberCod> wingsit: and then put in     sudo dhclient wlan0
<AMDpenguin> for me to use ubuntu all i got to do is shrink my 400GB ntfs partition down to around 60-80GB
<mouseclone_> bubalooshi: wrong driver for monitor or video in xorg.conf
<wingsit> i am installing 8.04 again now.
<glitsj16> Johnny: try starting it from terminal manually, firefox-3 i think, your panel still points to ff2
<crazy6> gah why won't amarok install mp3 support?!?
<unop> Blaqlight, wrong channel to be asking that in -- but lenny is the unstable version of debian (next release) while sid is purely for testing new packages and/or new versions of packages
<Blaqlight> AMDpenguin, just uninstall windows.
<Bubalooshi> Should I type in xorg.conf?
<wingsit> seems fine so far. be back 30 mins
<mouseclone_> bubalooshi: you can try forcing the settings in xorg.conf though and seeings if that works.  just add the rezolution
<Bubalooshi> How do I do this?
<mateus> Thanks
<unop> Blaqlight, more on that in #debian -- or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Releases
<mouseclone_> budalooshi: xorg.conf is locate @ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<david_> extreme
<AMDpenguin> no i still play games like warrock and sims 2. (although i am starting to get sick of the sims 2)
<mouseclone_> use vi or nano or emacs
<mouseclone_> AMDpenguin: what type of AMD do you have?
<Blaqlight> AMDpenguin, petentially they might work in wine.
<AMDpenguin> be-2350
<MTecknology> I seriously can't figure out how to show/hide screenlets....
<mouseclone_> wingsit: i love a 30 min install
<Blaqlight> unop, I was just curious nothing more, sometimes I run into those two terms.
<rebecca> anyone here know how to make dvd's play in ubuntu?
<Bubalooshi> I feel like such a n00b, I cannot find the /etc folder for xorg.config
<Odd-rationale> !dvd | rebecca
<ubottu> rebecca: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<AMDpenguin> Who cares if c2d adds 3-4 extra FPS
<mouseclone_> AMDpenguin: nice.. I built a spider platform box a few months back
<rebecca> i dont know how to install anything
<Bubalooshi> I found it
<nibsa1242b> Is there a way to make pulse audio not distort my music. Every time I've listened to something since I've enabled it, it sounds distorted, almost staticity in a way, and the bass is messed up.
<Commie_Jebus> ewwww
<Commie_Jebus> AMD
<AMDpenguin> OH i didnt build this computer i bought it for 300$
<mouseclone_> Bubalooshi:  do - sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: any other ideas for freeing up space?
<Dr_willis_> !dvd  | rebecca
<ubottu> rebecca: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony have you run baobab yet?
<AMDpenguin> Upgraded the shitty sempron to an x2 and added a 500Gig Harddisk to replace a puny 80GB
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: yes I did
<Odd-rationale> rebecca: basically, you should add the Medibuntu repo (ses /msg ubottu medibuntu). install libdvdcss2, then it is recoomended that youreplace totem-gstreamer with totem-xine
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony it probably said most of your stuff was in your home dir?
<Johnny> i just got ff3 working
<Bubalooshi> How do I upgrade everything to 1280x1024? I am in xorg.config
<Johnny> its even slower than 2
<IndyGunFreak> Bubalooshi: what video device do you have?
<mouseclone_> AMDpenguin: is spent about 900 for vid, cpu, mb, ps, mem
<AMDpenguin> Only pain is dual booting ubuntu and windows
<Bubalooshi> As in monito or videocard?
<IndyGunFreak> as in videocard Bubalooshi
<Bubalooshi> I'm no complely su, it's in my mothebord-VIA Unichrome AGP Pro S3 omething
<AMDpenguin> wow its scary seeing ubuntu 11.04
<IndyGunFreak> Bubalooshi: hm, never heard o that one...
<IndyGunFreak> AMDpenguin: why is that scary?
<mouseclone_> bubalooshi: would you like to see my xorg.conf?
<Bubalooshi> Yes, please.
<AMDpenguin> i will be 20 that year
<Odd-rationale> after they changed the format of the xorg.conf file in Ubuntu hardy, i find it very difficule to troubleshoot resolution issues... :(
<IndyGunFreak> AMDpenguin: lol, wel i guess thast one reason to be afraid
<AMDpenguin> and i bet microsoft will be planning windows 10
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Zikey> Hi, what is the command to view the menu where you are able to select startup packages ? (BIND/APACHE/POSTFIX/MYSQL/...) ?
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony the system generally only puts a bunch of stuff in /usr, /share , and /var. My install (fairly full) runs to about 7 gb of system, everything else belongs to me and is in my $HOME
<mouseclone_> Odd-rationale: I have found for both AMD and nVidia it is best to use the drivers from them.  They have auto configs.  Every time my video messes up from an update I just rerun the AMD installer, and everythign is fised again.
<unop> Zikey, services-admin or sysv-rc-conf
<nickrud> Zikey bum and sysv-rc-conf are both nice
<unop> !startup | Zikey
<ubottu> Zikey: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nickrud> you're! too fast unop ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: home has 15 gig and / has 19 gig
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony and / is full !!??
<unop> nickrud, heh, wish i could up this 62 WPS to about 3x that :)
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud 100%
<AMDpenguin> ubuntu can detect my cpu temps but Windoze cant
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: 22.7 gig has 3.6 gig free
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony that is very strange. if you like, you can do   du / --max-depth=1 | sort , and put the output on a pastebin
<bascule> unquery
<matheus> #Quakenet
<nickrud> no answer
<unop> it's been a while since i have done anything like this - does anyone know of a versatile tool to help tag my music collection using online databases, update album-art, organize files, etc? - basically i want a winamp clone but ...
<nickrud> unop I've used easytag, but someone told me exfalso is much better
<IndyGunFreak> unop: easytag should do the trick i think
<Kernel> hello all. i just noticed that the 8.04 ubuntu is lts..where as the kubuntu 8.04 is not...how does this work? if i use the ubuntu and install kde in it......will i have to worry about old vulnerable kde programs once the kubuntu8.04 is dropped?
<oslo> bonjour
<dapeng> dapeng
<unop> IndyGunFreak, nickrud, easytag has this habit of frustrating me :) whenever i try selecting a few files, it seems to want to select them all
<dapeng> hao
<Johnny> ff3 is worse than ff2
<IndyGunFreak> unop: lol..
<mouseclone_> wingis: how is that install coming?
<wingsit> i dont know
<wingsit> just came back from shower, but everything runs now
<mouseclone_> Johnny: that is ok, Opera keeps crashing on me
<Kernel> !lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lst
<Kernel> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mouseclone_> wingsit: so gnome is all good?
<unop> nickrud, exfalso is good -- only thing is it doesn't have a tag retrieval tool for my badly organised collection
<nickrud> unop easytag sucks at adding album art in my experience (or I never figured it out right)
<nickrud> now easytag is great at that
<Flannel> Kernel: The KDE stuff won't be supported past 18 months
<wingsit> mouseclone_ i will see in 5 mins
<echosystm> hay guise!
<echosystm> im looking to make a HTPC for my parents
<hmuller> Anyone familiar with Dosemu / FreeDOS?
<echosystm> but since they are complete noobs
<wingsit> mouseclone_ yes it is working
<Flannel> Kernel: Similarly to how having a Dapper Desktop will work after 3 years.  The Desktop stuffs won't get updated, by the server stuffs will still
<echosystm> i would like the OS to be read only
<echosystm> does anyone know of a way to achieve this?
<nibsa1242b> Does anyone else have a problem with Pluse audio where enabling it makes the bass part of music muffled like its coming out of a cell phone?
<Kernel> Flannel: yea....so all the kde related apps will become stale and possilbe exploitable?
<unop> nickrud, you mean easytag can retrieve tags online?
<SeaPhor> !enter | echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mouseclone_> wingsit: grats
<wingsit> mouseclone_ I am connecting to see if I can get online
<nickrud> unop oh, on line. No, I was thinking poorly there, sorry
<Flannel> Kernel: In 15 months, yes.
<Odd-rationale> echosystm: can you just give them an unprivileged account?
<Kernel> and why dont they do both kde and gnome? not enough kde users?
<Flannel> Kernel: It had to do with the 3.5 and 4 split
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: that command is taking a long time to run
<unop> nickrud, ohh yea, it does - i forgot about that for an instant -- but i think it only helps if you have complete albums - not random files
<Flannel> Kernel: nothing to do with userbase, they just were splitting their efforts between the two, and decided to drop the LTS because of it
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony yeah, it scans every directory and adds up the files to give you a total size
<Flannel> Kernel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<r0oter> does anybody knows how can I make my terminal transperant to my background desktop and not to an application?
<Kernel> Flannel: ah ok. i was hoping there would be lts for kde too.....i use alot of kde apps..
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony we'll get back all the root level directory totals, get an idea of where the space is used. baobab does it in a nice gui, du is slower and less intuitive
<noriyuki> How can I change my password using the terminal?
<MTecknology> noriyuki, passwd
<noriyuki> THANKS!
<nickrud> echosystm if they don't have sudo privs (default for any new account) the system is read only to them
<MTecknology> yw
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/1074935
<r0oter> any clues?
<craig_> In a command line, I can do an iwlist scan, iwconfig eth1 essid "networkname", ans dhclient eth1.  This will get me on the wireless network here.  However, I can't do it with wifi-radar (the GUI app)  How come?
<Kernel> hmm will they do a lts of kubuntu for the next release..after they get all the new kde stuff sorted out?
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony /opt is where most of your space is taken up on the / partition
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony strike that, poor reading
<MTecknology> r0oter, I used to know how to do that, but i can't remember what terminal emulator i used or how i did it - sorry
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: ok?
<Flannel> Kernel: That's yet to be seen.  And probably isn't likely, because it would mean they'd have to support all the non-KDE stuff for a year on their own (after Intrepid support runs out, there'll be a year between that and 10.04 LTS)
<noriyuki> how can i change to a password that is "too simple"
<craigbass1976> Oops, I didn't knwo I was in twice...  The iwconfig blurb is mine.  Anyone know why the command line works and the gui doesn't?
<Kernel> ah ok. thanks for the help Flannel :0
<r0oter> MTecknology: do we need to do it throughout another app?
<wingsit> mouseclone_ The installl is fine, I will play with it for a while. Thank you
<Flannel> noriyuki: Why do you want to do that?
<r0oter> MTecknology: or do we just config something?
<MTecknology> r0oter, i think it depends on whether compiz is enabled or not....
<noriyuki> I had a password that I used to like which is not very simple
<fwaokda> when I go to change icons for certain... icons ha - I don't know what folder they're in.  where can I find icons to choose from on my ubuntu hardy install?
<noriyuki> but is shorter
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony nothing there looks out of place. 15gb on /home, 20gb total, and about 5gb in / . Something else is wrong
<mouseclone_> wingsit: glad the install of 8.04 worked
<noriyuki> Flannel: The one I have now is very large
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony so I'd say you have to move some stuff out of /home
<Flannel> noriyuki: I don't understand what you're asking
<r0oter> MTecknology: yeah I did disabled it and then my terminal turned out all black, no transperancy.
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: ok....
<Johnny> im seriously f'ing sick of firefox crashing
<Johnny> is this a flash conflict or what
<Johnny> how do i fix it
<wingsit> btw does any one know how i can speed up the wireless speed
<MTecknology> r0oter, interesting... sorry i can't help ya any more
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony the / total is the total in the whole file system. subtract /home from that to see what's in the system.
<wingsit> i have two computer sit side by side one is downloading much faster
<noriyuki> Flannel: I want to change my password "passwd" is there a way to make the ccomputer to change it to anything no matter how simple it is
<justs0me> which 3rd party repo is recommended/
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony do you expect to have /home on a separate partition?
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: what do you need that isn't in the normal repos?
<noriyuki> Flannel: I want to change my password "passwd" is there a way to make the ccomputer to change it to anything no matter how simple it is
<Flannel> noriyuki: What are you trying to accomplish?  Auto log in?  Or you just really enjoy security issues?
<justs0me> dunno, sorry im used to fedora
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: when I set this up
<merther> anyone had success with using wine for the new iTunes 7.7?
<Flannel> justs0me: What are you looking for?
<noriyuki> Flannel: the password I have is too large. So I want to change it to a simpler one....
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: when I set this up on my laptop I did all defaults
<Flannel> noriyuki: Yes, passwd will do that.
<justs0me> i need nvidia driver, but i dunno which one i nedd
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: use the Hardware Divers panel for that
<Bam_Bam> How / can I use my creative x-fi soundcard in Ubuntu? http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<LSD|Ninja> Drivers*
<Flannel> justs0me: You don't need a third party.  Just go to .. yeah, what LSD|Ninja said.
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: this is a dual boot laptop. winxp and ubuntu 8.04
<noriyuki> Flannel: but it says that the pass is too simple. Is there a way to makeubuntu to change it no matter how simple
<justs0me> and just click enable and it will dl the driver?
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony ah, then the standard doesn't use a separate home partition. It's all in one partition.    if you put the contents of /etc/fstab   and sudo fdisk -l I could tell you more
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: yep
<justs0me> oh
<justs0me> not used to this simple stuff
<justs0me> =X
<nickrud> Bam_Bam from what I hear, the best use for those cards is as doorstops.
<Bam_Bam> hmmf...
<Bam_Bam> Thanks...
<nickrud> Bam_Bam I'm a jokester, someone else may have some real help for you
<wingsit> anyone know how to speed up wireless speed?
<Flannel> noriyuki: Again, if its complaining about simplicity, the password is probably not a good idea. What are you trying to accomplish with such a diminuitive password?
<Bam_Bam> nickrud, I haven't had much luck so far... so I might actually agree with you
<[pq]> i experience problem with gnome keyboard layout selector and compiz: i use 2 keyboard layout, say "usa" (default) and "usa-dvorak" (secondary). Whenever a new windows is being created, and desktop effects are active, keyboard layout is resetted to default (usa). Someone knows such issue?
<lenswipe> This line of text is made possible by cowbell
<lenswipe> THIS sentence IS made POSSIBLE by COWBELL
<noriyuki> I had that password before formating alright? And I put another one when I formatted. I want the other one... I just want a answer my friend can you help me?
<lenswipe> *DANG* *DANG*
<nickrud> lenswipe please don't spam the channel
<lenswipe> nickrud: even for the sake of cowbell :(
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: another thing you might want to do is install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. That'll install a whole bunch of stuff like java, flash, additional codecs and whatnot that you need 3rd party repos for in Fedora. The only repo you might want to add is medibuntu: http://www.medibuntu.org/ that has stuff like DVD playback, Skype and Google Earth in it
<noriyuki> Flannel: I had that password before formating alright? And I put another one when I formatted. I want the other one... I just want a answer my friend can you help me?
<nickrud> lenswipe heh. Even for the sake of humor ;(
<lenswipe> nickrud: awwww
<naruto> hi anyone know any rooms for javascript help?
<[pq]> i experience an issue with gnome keyboard layout selector and compiz: i use 2 keyboard layout, say "usa" (default) and "usa-dvorak" (secondary). Whenever a new windows is being created, and desktop effects are active, keyboard layout is resetted to default (usa). Someone knows such issue?
<justs0me> LSD|Ninja: ah, thanks
<chriswr> what is the best .txt program for linux???
<jbroome> chriswr: cat
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/1074949
<wingsit> chriswr_ Emacs
<justs0me> both repos installed will not conflict with anything/
<nickrud> chriswr gedit for just quicky editing
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: no, stuff is in medibuntu because it can't be distributed in the normal ubuntu repos
<noriyuki> Flannel: Are you there?
<wingsit> chriswr_ emacs for crazy editing
<chriswr> im trying to copy a walktrough off gamefaq.com
<Flannel> noriyuki: Its probably a bad idea to have that password, but use this to get around it: sudo passwd [username] (where [username] is your user)
<chriswr> if that helps
<noriyuki> it doesnt work
<noriyuki> Flannel: I tried that one and it doesnt change. I mean... It seems to be working but when I attempt to use it, the old one remains as the password
<echosystm> has anyone here used 802.11n?
<echosystm> is it much better than G?
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony ok, it all looks normal. ext3 reserves some space where only root can write (about 5%, helps protect the os from a truly full disk) and dead space in files would use up the other 1gb. Your disk is full. You have to move some stuff out of /home to make space
<matthias_N> hi, when the power saving is running i can after that not get back my screen no mather what key i hit i can only turn off the computer and start it all over to be able to access the computer
<matthias_N> echosystm: yes
<justs0me> LSD|Ninja: i mean liek fedora has 2 3rd party repos and its highly recommened to only install one, this is not the case with the above mentioned?
<bpgoldsb> If a package (postfix) wants to run dpkg-reconfigure, is there a way to install it with a 'dont run dpkg-reconfigure' setting?
<LSD|Ninja> echosystm: not directly. I have the capability on my MacBook but without an n-capable access point it's only in g mode
<Flannel> justs0me: We do recommend medibuntu for the things it offers.  But if you're not going to use anything in it, there's no reason to add it.
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: there's no overlap between the Ubuntu and Medibuntu repositories so it's safe to have both enabled
<Sergeant_Pony> nickrud: how do I do that?
<NetTroller> have a question about Konverstation...setting timestamp to am/pm instead of 24 hour..is there a room for questions like that ?
<nickrud> justs0me missed some of what you said, but I'd recommend sticking with the ubuntu repos only. On any machine I need to have work, that's what I do
<justs0me> if i add medibuntu should i also as the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony move some files to another partition (like the ntfs one)
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: ubuntu-restricted-extras isn't a repo, it;s a metapackage that install stuff like java, and additional codecs
<justs0me> LSD|Ninja: dunno what a metapack is, but i assume i get it from mediubuntu ?
<matthias_N> anyone have solved the problem with power management ???, i can not enter the computer once the power saving is activated ...
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: medibuntu exists because the packages with in (such as libdvdcss) can't be distributed in the normal Ubuntu repos for licencing or legal reasons
<teethdood> can I enrypt an installed Ubuntu HD?
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: a metapackage is a package that doesn't install anything itself but has dependencies for a whole bunch of other packages. It's basically for simplifying the installation of a group of packages
<jbroome> !truecrypt | teethdood
<ubottu> teethdood: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<matthias_N> echosystm:  what about 802.11n ???
<nickrud> justs0me metapackages are simply lists of packages to install. ubuntu-restricted-extras is a list of packages that provides good java, media playback etc, and it comes from the regular ubuntu repos.
<justs0me> oh
<matthias_N> does the power aaving management work for everybody here ???
<justs0me> easy enought
<craigbass1976> In a command line, I can do an iwlist scan, iwconfig eth1 essid "networkname", ans dhclient eth1.  This will get me on the wireless network here.  However, I can't do it with wifi-radar (the GUI app)  How come?
<LSD|Ninja> justs0me: heh, it seems like a lot to get your head around but at the end of the day it's a hell of a lot easier than getting all this stuff working in Fedora
<nickrud> justs0me there are two packages from medibuntu worth getting: libdvdcss2 , and w32codecs.  http://help.ubuntu.com/Medibuntu has a section on getting them manually, without actually adding the repo
<justs0me> LSD|Ninja: lol im seeing that
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: adding the repo will make it easier for updates though
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja how often do they get updated ;) Every two years or so?
<justs0me> nickrud: ah, thanks
<LSD|Ninja> I could have sworn I saw an update to something in medibubtu just yesterday :P
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja ffmpeg or something, maybe.
<fwaokda> how do i find the path to my usb hdd?
<eross> on gnome, how do i get my window list to show up on my panel? i have to alt-tab to get to a window
<mneptok> fwaokda: df -h
<fwaokda> thanks
<Bam_Bam> What does this mean? http://rafb.net/p/CeoPvo49.html
<nickrud> was beginning to think I was in #ubuntu+1
<Bam_Bam> or rather, how can I fix it
<Bam_Bam> I know what it means...
<nokheat> dear, what the nmap output meant? All 1000 scanned ports on heatpowered.com (66.92.99.3) are filtered
<Kroooks> Hi
<jbroome> nokheat: means they have a good firewall
<nickrud> Bam_Bam first guess, you're trying to run the installer from outside the dir the installer is in
<eross> I found it, it's windowlist on add panel
<Bam_Bam> hmm, then how should I be running the installer?
<gaovi> ..
<Bam_Bam> I'm really new to Ubuntu from windozer...
<IdleOne> Bam_Bam, cd to the directory of the installer
<nokheat> filter = closed?
<nokheat> actually i want to get it open
<Kroooks> I have a 1TB external harddrive I put together. I don't know what filesystem should I use. Using a journaled system will waste a lot of reserved space and I don't know if thats worth it. I have narrowed down my choices to Fat32, NTFS, or ext3. Anyone has any advise ?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> glits you there my connection died
<chriswr> plz help , im trying to install a folder into my wine/steam folder (counter strike source to be specific) but when i try to put it in the folder that it needs to be in it says "Error while copying "wndw01_breakable_chunk_04.sw.vtx".     can somone tell me how to get past that plz?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> glits you there still
<LoCaLMaChIn1> haven't checked my email yet
<Bam_Bam> so then this command I think? sudo cd /home/bryan/Desktop/XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18/installer
<pepe_> i need help on mount usb media
<nickrud> Kroooks you might want to look into using ext3 but customizing the journal size, the reservered space, etc
<nickrud> Bam_Bam no sudo with cd
<Bam_Bam> oh ok, as I said before I'm new xD
<Bam_Bam> thanks
<nickrud> Bam_Bam but if that's the dir, that cd would do it :)
<naruto> anyone here good with javascript?
<IdleOne> Bam_Bam, you are probably going to need to install build-essential also
<IdleOne> naruto, #java
<nickrud> Bam_Bam sudo is useful for running commands on things outside of /home/bryan , and sudo is never used with cd
<naruto> oh ok
<chriswr> plz help , im trying to install a folder into my wine/steam folder (counter strike source to be specific) but when i try to put it in the folder that it needs to be in it says "Error while copying "wndw01_breakable_chunk_04.sw.vtx".     can somone tell me how to get past that plz?
<Bam_Bam> well that didn't work for me...
<nickrud> IdleOne #java does javascript?
<EminX> ﻿does compiz work on ubuntu 8.04, with mb ASRock ConRoe D667
<Bam_Bam> Not a directory
<naruto> oh
<__yy__> Kroooks: you want a journaled file system. Fat32 is quite old and really shouldn't be used anymore. Go NTFS if you'll be using it with windows, or ext3 if you're using it with linux.
<nickrud> Bam_Bam then drop the installer portion, and try again
<IdleOne> nickrud, hmm good question
<naruto> yea i need help with javascript
<Dr4k3n> hi
<Dr4k3n> someone there?
<theshadow> Ok simply said I borked something bad. I fixed most of it but I think my xorg.conf file got wiped and now I can't get my screen to recognize the resolution. Is there a way to rerun the audo detection and configuration?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Dr4k3n
<ubottu> Dr4k3n: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> Dr4k3n, hi
<Bam_Bam> Oh I see what cd does now, it moves the directory
<IdleOne> !fixres | theshadow
<ubottu> theshadow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr4k3n> thanks ubottu
<__yy__> chriswr: you'll have more luck with that question in a wine specific fourm
<EminX> Who knows :﻿does compiz work on ubuntu 8.04, with mb ASRock ConRoe D667?
<nickrud> IdleOne bet they know where to send people ;)
<arvind_khadri> Dr4k3n, thats just a bot :P
<chriswr> __yy__: ok , thnx
<IdleOne> nickrud, lmao bet they do
<Kroooks> __yy__ : ext3 reserve 5% for root user, right ?
<Bam_Bam> but now... installer: command not found
<chriswr> __yy__: i think i got i got it now though
<Dewente> can some one offer me a good administration book !!!
<d3vlabs> im looking for dreamweaver like extension
<d3vlabs> err
<d3vlabs> program
<d3vlabs> for ubuntu
<FloodBot1> d3vlabs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3vlabs> deep undo is a must
<arvind_khadri> d3vlabs, use komposer
<arvind_khadri> !html | d3vlabs
<ubottu> d3vlabs: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<nickrud> Bam_Bam now you need to do  ./installer . That directory you are in is not on the path (echo $PATH to see it) so you need to give it a path:  ./installer  (./ means current directory)
<Dr4k3n> Ok. i newbie in ubuntu i installed it about 48 hours ago.. my problem is that when is booting get freeze in the starting.. it don't show me any error and nothing only hang up, if i boot in recovery mode i can boot normally
<Dewente> i need read a good text of administration
<mattgman> everybody should play Eve Online :)
<__yy__> Kroooks: I don't know the specifics of it, but it does reserve some space for itself
<arvind_khadri> Dewente, use ubuntu wiki :)
<nickrud> Dewente look for the rute book, it's pretty good for general admin. also look at tldp.org
<Bam_Bam> ok, too bad there is so much to learn moving from windows... Its a good thing I suppose, but more people would use it if that obstruction wasn't there...
<EminX> Who knows :﻿does compiz work on ubuntu 8.04, with mb ASRock ConRoe D667?
<nickrud> Bam_Bam you had to learn a lot to use windows well, too. You just forgot you did ;)
<Dewente> rute book is a name ?
<Bam_Bam> I know, nickrud its just that I did so over so long that it was easy xD
<nickrud> Dewente yes.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tech-geeks.org%2Fcontrib%2Fmdrone%2FLinuxWorkshop%2Frute.pdf&ei=1P1_SLf0N5GqsAPniby3CQ&usg=AFQjCNFvSZjcsa86mMsABTNwmT6BuuBuRQ&sig2=-JldCZYKzz436WE495yz8g
<Dr4k3n> arvind_khadri:  could u help me?
<Bam_Bam> and thank you
<Bam_Bam> that seems to have worked
<nickrud> Bam_Bam yw
<Dewente> is downloading
<Jessiah> Grub error 17, I installed yet another HDD and trying to still keep the current OS installation.. any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> Dr4k3n, check your ram... do a memtest
<arvind_khadri> !grub | Jessiah
<Dr4k3n> i did it everything fine
<ubottu> Jessiah: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bam_Bam> hmm at least its a different error this time...
<arvind_khadri> Jessiah, reinstall grub
<elec> hey guys, i want to upgrade to kernel 2.6.26 for better hardware support. do i need to follow this kernel compile guide on help.ubuntu.com or can i just do it the old fashion way?
<Dr4k3n> i have 512mb ram ddr2 533mhz
<dr_Willis> Jessiah,  the  order/numbering of the drives may have changed. You may need to change the hd(0,0) or whatever. to the proper #'s
<nickrud> Jessiah swap the disks around I bet
<jpratt> HOw do i turn on Compiz-fusion
<justs0me> when i try to install that restricted-extras it dont work, it gets to java for me accepted the licence but whne i click next the updater crashes
<Jessiah> the HDD is in the same location on the mobo.. and it is a linux only machine
<Dewente> i gotta already buddy
<nickrud> jpratt system->admin->hardware driver , start the restricted driver, reboot. It should start automatically
<soldats> !compiz > justs0me
<raposa> hello!
<ubottu> justs0me, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> Dr4k3n, no idea... as of now
<raposa> hi!
<elec> !kernel > elec
<ubottu> elec, please see my private message
<EminX> Who knows :﻿does compiz work on ubuntu 8.04, with mb ASRock ConRoe D667?
<Bam_Bam> http://rafb.net/p/HV1m8O93.html
<Jessiah> or how would i just reinstall grub? from the ubuntu disc?
<Dr4k3n> well arvind_khadri tell me how can i see the booting log or errors?
<bobertdos> ﻿jpratt: It's generally best to have restricted drivers enabled for full 3D support. You will then want to install compizconfig-settings-manager.
<Dewente> nickrud, this book worked for u ?
<nickrud> EminX it'll depend on your vga driver,   lspci | grep VGA , tell us that line
<dr_Willis> Jessiah,  are these sata or ide disks?
<nickrud> Dewente I used it a lot once
<Jessiah> all sata, 6 total
<jpratt> I know about the settings mangeger jsut Trying to set up my aunts comp
<nickrud> Bam_Bam sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arvind_khadri> Dr4k3n, there are logs in /var/log
<Bam_Bam> ok
<jpratt> manager**
<justs0me> soldats: wth does compiz have to do with it ?
<Dr4k3n> ok arvind_khadri which one is for the booting?
<Dewente> nickrud, i hopefully work for me.. because over the internet we found a lot of old tutorials right ?
<dr_Willis> Jessiah,  you could use the live cd, or if you can get to the grub menu, go to its 'shell' and try reinstalling grub that way followign that guide.  You can check to see where it finds the menu.lst and so forth. to be sure you got the proper hd(X,Y)
<d3vlabs> is anything more advanced then filezilla for ubuntu
<djhash> how do you manually update "locate"'s database?
<arvind_khadri> Dr4k3n, there are logs in /var/log/boot
<nickrud> Dewente the basic admin is the same everywhere, since it's based on unix. Each distro has it's quirks at higher levels.
<elec> is the intrepid kernel that is available via git, 2.6.26 stable?
<soldats> djhash: updatedb
<dr_Willis> djhash,  'sudo updatedb'
<djhash> soldats: dr_Willis: thanks
<samubuntu> anybody knowledgeable with mythtv setup?
<dr_Willis> samubuntu,  thers the #mythbuntu channel
<Dewente> nickrud, look,, i got ubuntu server, but i'd like to be a guru at red hat
<Jessiah> dr_Willis, gonna check on that.. cant get into the menu as i did a grub-update? and the menu was no longer present.. it was only booting into Born again shell after some updates...
<samubuntu> thanks dr. w
<djhash> samubuntu: if I remember correctly.. I recommend you install and configure mysql ahead of time.. might save you some hassle.
<Dewente> nickrud, for better job
<Jack_Sparrow> samubuntu #ubuntu-mythtv
<dr_Willis> Jessiah,  if the menu is totally gone.. sounds like the bios may be booting the wrong hard drive now.
<nickrud> Dewente then you will need to use redhat. The configuration of each system (apache, bind, etc) is fundamentally the same, so your skills will transfer simply, but the do lay out the configs slightly differently
<dr_Willis> Jessiah,  but  somthing seems weird about all this..
<Jessiah> dr_Willis the menu was gone before i popped in this drive
<elik> Anyone here have good experience with bridge-utils?
<justs0me> soldats: i glances over that site but i dont see why compiz would make me not able to install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'?
<Jessiah> dr_Willis checking the guide tho..
<Dewente> nickrud, i think the same , where can i get a copy of redhat ?
<EminX> nickrud: how can I check
<dr_Willis> Jessiah,  grub is one of those tools. thats its worth reading that guide.. and the grub manual./docs/homepage a few timnes. :) its got some cool features
<nickrud> Dewente you can get fedora for free, it's sorta the alpha of red hat.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dewente I didnt think redhat was free
<fwaokda> I found a site that has a script it's telling me to run, I copied the txt and put it in a file.  How do I run the script?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda HAve you read the script
<nickrud> EminX  type   lspci | grep VGA  in a terminal, you will get back one line. Put that line here
<fwaokda> ? like actually read what I copied/pasted into a file?
<superbenny> hey all
<chriswr> whats  milworm?
<LSD|Ninja> Jack_Sparrow: Fedora is basically the replacement for the old "Red Hat Linux" distribution. It's basically a test bed for the Enterprise Linux distro
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda yes
<superbenny> i ahte to seem like im spamming...but check out http://www.ghmarathon.com
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow, then yes
<superbenny> guitar hero marathon
<nickrud> fwaokda rflol
<fwaokda> nickrud, :(
<Jack_Sparrow> LSD|Ninja Understood, but his question was not how to get a copy of fedora
<EminX> nickrud: ﻿00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Dewente> nickrud, but anyway can i read the rute book ?
<nickrud> Dewente absolutely
<GamingX> Can I get help with virtualbox here?
<_aCiD> hello
<dr_Willis> fwaokda,  what is this script supposed to do? you could do a 'sh fileyousaved.txt'  - but if you dont know what the script is doing.. it could do anything.
<_aCiD> Gaming: ill hook u up, pvt me
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda or How to run a .sh file?  Run script with the command /.file    , it must be set executable, chmod u+x file
<nickrud> Dewente you will learn a lot about basic stuff, that is the same everywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_Willis Exactly my point
<fwaokda> jack-desktop, thanks I think I found what I need off that page
<rafaelscj> !ask -> GamingX
<ubottu> gamingx, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda Be sure you trust the source of that script
<mandy> join mp3_galaxy
<invariable> when I try to load the ubuntu installer it just hangs
<invariable> !ask -> invariable
<ubottu> invariable, please see my private message
<Jessiah> nick buhammot
<mandy> join #mp3_galaxy
<invariable> when I try to load the ubuntu installer it just hangs --> it says "loading" in the cli part
<EminX> nickrud: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Bam_Bam> hmm, mouse / kb stopped responding....
<nickrud> EminX don't know off hand, am looking
<EminX> nickrud: did you see it
<EminX> nickrud: ok sorry
<Dewente> nickrud, I appreciate your help brother
<nickrud> EminX in a terminal, type compiz --replace
<Bam_Bam> heres what it threw at me last time... http://rafb.net/p/TICx5t86.html
<Dr4k3n> well thanks i'll try to search more info.. bye
<Bam_Bam> I said thanks too soon I think...
<nickrud> EminX if it fails, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
<EminX> nickrud: yep seems that started, I did it with double click also in the directory of compiz, but can not open the compiz cfg
<wubrgamer> so guys
<wubrgamer> here is my dilemma
<wubrgamer> i want a new laptop, i want a small cheap and fast enough to do basic tasks
<nickrud> EminX sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager , you will find advanced desktop settings in system->preferences
<wubrgamer> i am thinking eee pc
<Flannel> wubrgamer: Best to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks
<wubrgamer> which eee pc should i get?
<wubrgamer> right, sorry Flannel
<EminX> nickrud: ok I'll do it
<LSD|Ninja> wubrgamer: how much are you willing to spend?
<Bam_Bam> wubrgamer, none?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubrgamer google up laptop testing linux
<nickrud> EminX if it succeeded, hit ctl-c in that terminal, and then run alt-f2  compiz --replace
<dr_Willis> wubrgamer,  depending on what you are doing.. there are cheaper 'laptops'/better values then the EEE.
<LSD|Ninja> wubrgamer: don't get the one with the 800px wide screen whatever you do though
<wubrgamer> LSD|Ninja:  which one is decent sized screen?
<wubrgamer> i should probably pony up for a thinkpad shouldn't I?
<dr_Willis> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<wubrgamer> t series
<_aCiD> how du i do system restore on ubuntu?
<Bam_Bam> I haven't used one but it looks like unless your a kid or have smaller hands than (the gigantic ones that are) mine you would need a toothpick to use them
<fwaokda> how do i delete a file i created through shell?
<Jack_Sparrow> _aCiD Did yo make a backup?
<wubrgamer> dr_Willis:  please don't play with the bot like that...i know about htat
<dr_Willis> wubrgamer,  watch for sales. :) of course it depends on your needs.
<_aCiD> Jack_ of course
<wubrgamer> i'm trying to get people's opinions
<nickrud> wubrgamer there are a lot of $600-700US machines that run ubuntu extremely well
<wubrgamer> woah, i'm thinkin sub 500
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > wubrgamer
<ubottu> wubrgamer, please see my private message
<LSD|Ninja> wubrgamer: I don't know the model numbers but the newer ones have a 1024x600 screen which, while still not the best, is infinitely better than 800 as most stuff assumes a 1024 wide screen so you'll be forever scrolling horizontally on anything narrower
<dr_Willis> wubrgamer,   i got a kicking hp laptop for $500 range the other day. it was on sale $150 off normal proce.
<Bam_Bam> does anyone know about this one? http://rafb.net/p/TICx5t86.html It says its a make error
<Bam_Bam> or something like that...
<wubrgamer> right
<Jack_Sparrow> wubrgamer Please take the discussion and opion survey to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bam_Bam> I don't completely understand whats going on tbh...
<EminX> nickrud: bro thanks a lot, now I have to wait couse of my poor internet
<en3sis> hola
<wubrgamer> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm trying
<wubrgamer> anyway, i'm gone
<invariable> when I try to load the ubuntu installer it just hangs --> any idea why ?
<nickrud> EminX ah, I know that place well.
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable Are you booting the livecd and get the first menu?
<root> help me
<Jadewolf> Hey sorry to be a bother could someone help me with a regexp for a vi command in ubuntu? trying to replace the last chararacter with a new file name such as file named "Filname\ 123.jpg" to "newname\ 123.jpg" so far I'm at :g/$/s/\
<invariable> jack-desktop, I get the language menu-- then it says ubuntu -- then it fails while I still see the loading bar
<invariable> * Jack_Sparrow
<MatthewV> Guest68396, you'll have to tell us what the problem is first :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest68396 It is a bad idea to surf the net while logged in as root
<Guest68396> man i messed something up i was seting some wav's to play when i log on and so on and now i am geting so many memory errors the os wont eve load how do i go back to last best known???
<Guest68396> jack i am looking at the sheel
<Guest68396> shell
<Guest68396> not the internet
<Guest68396> i want to be on normal but it wont load
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Guest68396
<ubottu> Guest68396, please see my private message
<_aCiD> i need help
<poon> Hello, I was just wondering about the virtual host system apache uses to run multiple sites from one IP. And if there was perhaps a way to make it work for hosting IRCd's?
<lildonkey> any webside where i can find skin for ubuntu 8.04
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Bam_Bam> what does this mean?
<Bam_Bam> make: *** [all] Error 2
<Bam_Bam> make: *** [install] Error 2
<dr_Willis> lildonkey,  if you mean gnome/metacity themes.  there are many in the package manager - not installed by default.  or theres gnome-look.org
<pepe_> every time trying open usb media (hard drive) error show Cannot mount volume.or You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable Have you checked the cd for errors and md5
<Jadewolf> Bam_Bam are you using Sudo?
<Bam_Bam> yep...
<pepe_> any help
<zod21> Guest68396: eh man you need to hit crtl+alt+f1 at the login screen
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, md5 is correct; it fails the same way on checking for errors
<Guest68396> zod21 what will that do?
<invariable> I did not yet try quiet splash
<zod21> Guest68396: once you have done that reconfigure the desktop
<Bam_Bam> Jadewolf, what is make / what does it do?
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable Can you test the cd on a diff computer
<lildonkey> gnome look doesnot work
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, sadly not atm
<Guest68396> zod21 ok will do
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what c99 is?
<zod21> its not too bad, just gimme a sec and ill find the code
<bobertdos> Bam_Bam: If it's not working with sudo, it probably means something didn't build correctly, which implies something is wrong with the code or you're missing a dependency/dependencies.
<Flannel> chriswr: the 1999 edition of the C standard
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--" if you can get that far
<Bam_Bam> oh ok...
<chriswr> flannel: oh ok ......
<Jadewolf> make is used for compiling files, it looks at teh file extension and calls the appropriate compiler needed
<Bam_Bam> http://rafb.net/p/TICx5t86.txt
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, ok /me restarts for reboot
<Bam_Bam> thats the whole log...
<Bam_Bam> but no one seems to want to read it xD
<Kernel> hello all. i want to install ubuntu on my desktop. i have just set up lvm on my current distro(mandriva 2008.1) and im wondering how i should go about installing ubuntu....will it auto detect the lvm setup?
<Bam_Bam> can't say I blame them... and I guess I also need to include the ALSA package for the creative installer...
<zod21> Guest68396: use dkpg-reconfigure
<zod21> do you know what im talkin about
<Jadewolf> Bam_bam: looks to me like you need to update your gcc to a new version
<nickrud> Bam_Bam I read it, but I'm getting further and further away from the time when I did any coding, and my eyes cross more and more ;)
<kc> zod21 i was the guest that you told to hit crtl alt f1 at the login screen
<zod21> ahh cool
<lildonkey> other webside
<Jadewolf> So anyone got a idea on my question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Kernel
<kc> zod21 well can i ask you if you know how i can change my sound settings from the shell?
<ubottu> Kernel, please see my private message
<tyzon> Hi
<Bam_Bam> nickrud, I know what thats like, and I wasn't mad or anything
<zod21> hey man join my chat #ubuntu101
<Bam_Bam> I'm really very thankful that all this is free
<zod21> kc: hey man join my chat #ubuntu101
<nickrud> Bam_Bam should have said something rather than leave you hanging (walked away from the keyboard for a bit also) sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> zod21 Please use #ubuntu-classroom
<Jadewolf> Bam_Bam: did you update gcc recently?
<Kernel> Jack_Sparrow: im very familier with linux....will these cover the lvm?....or are these geared toward begginners
<Jadewolf> So no one here knows or uses regex?
<Bam_Bam> jadewolf, I need to google gcc to figure out what it even is
<Jack_Sparrow> Kernel you can read the wubi site, or the link I sent over
<Bam_Bam> I'm assuming its a compiler... but past that...
<Jadewolf> at shell prompt type gcc -v
<Flannel> Jadewolf: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> anyone know what i need (hardware and software) to be able to stream live video?
<Scunizi> vlc
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, 46.719503 ata3.0: configured for UDMA/33
<soldats> Blade_Wizard_Fal: gstreamer is a start
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<invariable> thats where it freezes at
<Bam_Bam> Jadewolf, gcc -v only gives me version info?
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add all_generic_ide before the "--" if you can get that far
<Bam_Bam> Would the Ubuntu updater keep that updated?
<Kernel> hmm. is any one here familier with lvm? i think im a bit confused
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, all_generic_ide ok thanks; btw --> where are you copying that from ?
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable My personal cheat sheet
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, heh -> when I get this working I'd like to see it :/
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable Personal..
<invariable> :(
 * invariable reboots
<jgiorgi> hey quick question, i am trying to add some free space to my windows partition using gparted, gparted wont even allow resizing and the gparted live disc gives me an unknown error, the windows is xp sp3
<Kernel> bah brb.
<jgiorgi> i have done it b4 but not with sp3, not sure why it wont work now
<kc> zod21 that did not work it said that i do not have xsession intsalled
<zod21> huh
<kc> zod21 were you helping me in 101?
<Doji> jgiorgi: If the gparted live cd isn't working you can try using the Ubuntu one, once in it go to system > administration > partition editor
<d3vlabs> hi
<d3vlabs> i need a php editor for ubuntu
<d3vlabs> or
<d3vlabs> how can i make kompozer open up php
<zod21> well try sudo dkpg-reconfigure and see if you can do
<jgiorgi> doji : i use the alternative cd, could it do the same thing?
<arvind_khadri> !php | d3vlabs
<ubottu> d3vlabs: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zod21> and yes this is the dude from 101 kc
<d3vlabs> that dont help
<jgiorgi> ﻿Doji: i use the alternative cd, could it do the same thing?
<Doji> jgiorgi: I don't believe so, though I've never tried.
<jgiorgi> alright thnx
<Flannel> jgiorgi: You could, yes.
<Doji> ehh. too late .
<d3vlabs> gedit does thou
<kc> zod21 no dice
<zod21> damn
<MatthewV> d3vlabs, I use bluefish, if that helps - gedit also works, and i think there is an app called phpedit in the repos
<kc> and you do mean dpkg not dkpg
<sparky01> hello everyone
<kc> right?
<zod21> sorry man, well google it, and see what you can come up with ill do the same too
<sparky01> does anyone know if Sound Juicer is going to be the default ripper in Ubuntu going forward?
<zod21> and yeah thats what i meant
<kc> zod21 i am in shell i dont really know all the commands quite yet
<sparky01> I cant find any documentation on it at all. =(
<Bam_Bam> I have the newest GCC 4.3.1 installed, why does gcc -v show 4.2.3?
<kc> zod21 um also all this is for is to set the sounds option back to default
<nano_> How can I check that my current swap partition is mounted and working?
<sparky01> and its buggy... ugh... I am going to let the dev know about what i found
<arvind_khadri> Bam_Bam, did you compile that version??
<sparky01> =(
<Bam_Bam> I used the package manager to install 4.3.1...
<Bam_Bam> actually, reinstall...
<Flannel> Bam_Bam: do you also have 4.2.3 installed?
<Bam_Bam> I believe so
<Jack_Sparrow> Bam_Bam what does synaptic show
<kc> zod21 is there a shell path to system>perfrences>sounds? that is all i have to reset
<nokheat_> dear
<Bam_Bam> synaptic shows both of them installed...
<nokheat_> i have a proftpd
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, I get to the bash desktop but the mouse freezes and I see nothing after that
<Bam_Bam> I just checked....
<nokheat_> that gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/28178/
<MatthewV> nano_, system --> administration --> system monitor will tell you how much swap is available
<nokheat_> why was that?
<nano_> MatthewV: thnx
<mneptok> nokheat_: turn off passive mode
<sparky01> does anyone know if Sound Juicer is going to be the default ripper in Ubuntu going forward?
<zod21> kc, i have no clue man, ive only had to set the system back to defaults once, and i used dpkg-reconfigure somehow, it was a long time ago, so ill try to check it out some more
<Bam_Bam> hmmm actually synaptic shows an older but still newer version installed...
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable All I can say is try the cd on a different box or research your specific hardware for complications
<darthanubis> compiz crashes if I envoke the desktop cube with 3d windows on my hardware
<kc> zod21 okay i will try some stuff here thanks for you help
<zod21> kc sorry i couldnt do more
<zod21> haha
<zod21> i try
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, I can provide a dmesg output from freeBSD to list all the HW; um there is nothing else I can do to see where ubuntu is having problems ?
<zod21> but honestly, if all else fail google it till google gets pissed kc
<darthanubis> video[Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[
<Glombool> Is there a way to send a message to a remote user on my network and have it pop up in an x-window?
<Jack_Sparrow> invariable I suggested how I would do it
<shashi> Anyone tell me, what is 8.04.1 ? What is the difference between 8.04 and 8.04.1 ? Why another iso image for 8.04.1 ? Down the line 8.04.2, 8.04.3,etc ......... are coming ?
<Flannel> shashi: Every six months.  The ISOs are the biggest part of it.
<invariable> Jack_Sparrow, annoyingly I don't have another box to test on :\
<Flannel> shashi: As far as installed systems go, there's nothing important about the point releases.
<arvind_khadri> shashi, 8.04.1 is the maintanence versions..bugs are killed in those
<wala3alabalu> hey guys, i have an issue that is driving me crazy
<Glombool> I know the write command... I know the user's tty... but they are in an x session.
<nokheat_> if i want to the ftp to work in passive mode?
<sparky01> does anyone know if Sound Juicer is going to be the default ripper in Ubuntu going forward?
<nokheat_> how do i know if the firewall or the server's fault
<arvind_khadri> wala3alabalu, ask away
<wala3alabalu> i just installed ubuntu server on a VMware esx server, and i checked everything i cant get on the net
<wala3alabalu> i can only ping myself and no hosts or default gateway on the net
<arvind_khadri> !enter | wala3alabalu
<ubottu> wala3alabalu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shashi> OK. Thanks.
<_xyz> when compiling the kernel, can I take out SCSI support if I dont need it (for faster compile time)? will being without it destabilize anything?
<arvind_khadri> _xyz, ask #kernel
<_xyz> ok
<arvind_khadri> !kernel | _xyz
<ubottu> _xyz: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<_xyz> ok thanks. arvind: i have to because I want ALSA for my X-Fi sound card
<arvind_khadri> wala3alabalu, please paste the output of route
<arvind_khadri> !paste | wala3
<jgiorgi> im trying to enlarge the windows partition on my disk, gparted live gives me an unknown error, ubuntu alternate disc (live wont work on my vid card) gives me for an unknown reason the partition cannot be resized, the disk doesnt automatically mount in ubuntu like it used too (i have never done this on 8.04 when i switched over i just formatted and started over, any ideas?
<ubottu> wala3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> !paste | wala3alabalu
<ubottu> wala3alabalu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<makito249> Hi, this is my first time on the IRC channel. I need some help with an ACPI issue. Am I in the right place?
<sparky01> =(
<sparky01> does anyone know if Sound Juicer is going to be the default ripper in Ubuntu going forward?
<Bubalooshi> I need help changing my screen's resolution. I can change it to 1280x1024. It stays at 800x600 and tels me when I boot up Ubuntu that it is running in low graphics mode.
<arvind_khadri> makito249, ask away :)
<Bubalooshi> I CANNOT, sorry.
<zod21> kc you still here
<arvind_khadri> Bubalooshi, which graphics card??
<Jack_Sparrow> jgiorgi Try the gparted livecd..  note also that you cant edit a mounted partition (or shouldnt)  and if you are trying to resize an extended with logicals in it you will have a problem
<wala3alabalu> so what do want me to past in here to help me troubleshoot the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> sparky01 ask in #ubuntu+1
<Bubalooshi> An Via AGP Pro Unichrome
<Bubalooshi> S3
<rustychicken> is there a calibration utility for wacom tablets?
<sparky01> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks man! =)
<shah> hi guys, im unable to automount windows partitions, i hav added this line: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows to /etc/fstab but this should not be done, whats the correct syntax of it?
<jgiorgi> Jack_Sparrow: i have tried gparted live, gives me unknown error and the partition is just simple ntfs nothing funny
<Jack_Sparrow> wala3alabalu Please dont paste in here.. use the pastebin
<Bam_Bam> !pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> jgiorgi what partition are you making smaller so the ntfs can be bigger
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<makito249> My laptop is doing wierd things on resume form suspend, it works perfectly as long as you don't close the lid. But if the lid is closed the next time I try to suspend it seems to suspend and immediately wake up to a black screen (no backlight). I haven't found anything to fix this, so I was hoping to be able to disable wakeup on lid switch. But toggling LID in /proc/acpi/wakeup doesn't work. It appears
<makito249> to work but doesnt
<jgiorgi> Jack_Sparrow: there is free space in front of the partition that i wish to add to the partition
<makito249> Oops, this got split up. Does anybody know why /proc/acpi/wakeup isn't working?
<shah>  hi guys, im unable to automount windows partitions, i hav added this line: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows to /etc/fstab but this should not be done, whats the correct syntax of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> jgiorgi You may be looking at a hidden recovery partition and not free space
<Jack_Sparrow> jgiorgi either way.. not a question for ubuntu support.. try #windows
<veo[test-morph]> Hi, I just wondered: Is amarok running well on a gnome ubuntu? (with KDE's lib), and is it eating lot of ressources compared to other player out there? I remember trying it a while ago, was sweet
<jgiorgi> no, when i recently reinstalled ubuntu, when i did i made the partition smaller, thats where the free space came from
<will00> would there be a good gnome program that would allow me to remotely monitor another system, much like ksysguard lets you do?
<arvind_khadri> wala3alabalu, the output of route
<muros> hey all
<jgiorgi> Jack_Sparrow ﻿ no, when i recently reinstalled ubuntu, when i did i made the partition smaller, thats where the free space came from, and btw gparted in ubuntu gives me a yellow triangle with a ! in it next to the win partition
<muros> hey guys, does anyone here have a working external monitor setup on a laptop ?
<sparky01> anyone have a favorite for ripping cd's other than Sound Juicer?
<zod21> muros i did for a while
<danfg> when i try running graphical apps as another user, i get gtk errors, how do i get around that? i want to be able to run some apps as another user
<zod21> why whats up
<wala3alabalu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28181/
<muros> my problem is that when i start the laptop on the port replicator (docking station) it doesn't turn off the laptop display
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zod21> ahh, well i used it as a split and an extended monitor
<muros> i wish i could
<muros> it only ever seems to want to clone
<muros> regardless of what i do
<shah>  hi guys, im unable to automount windows partitions, i hav added this line: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows to /etc/fstab but this should not be done, whats the correct syntax of it?
<zod21> oh ok muros you want to set up an extended monitor or you want a different main monitor
<arvind_khadri> wala3alabalu, i asked you to paste the output of route!!!!! type route in the terminal copy paste it there
<muros> zod, i can live with the screen being on, my biggest issue is my external monitor flashes all the time when using crossover
<muros> :(
<hellohector> what is better? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hellohector> i'm confused
<zod21> huh, thats wierd
<Flannel> hellohector: Neither.  They're different.  What are you confused about?
<IndyGunFreak> hellohector: no real better.. its preference.. google for screenshots of both
<zod21> i swear linux does funky stuff sometimes
<veo[test-morph]> hellohector, the one you like the best for eyecandy
<hellohector> i've got both
<hellohector> i just dont get why there are two? is it two full different versions of ubuntu? all my screen res settings and stuff are gone
<IndyGunFreak> hellohector: well, which one do you like better?.. from a GUI standpoint?
<wala3alabalu> anyone looking at my post guys? anyone has an idea for what would be causing this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/28181/
<veo[test-morph]> both are quite hungry now :/
<__yy__> shah: /device/to/mount /dir/for/it  fstype   options   0   0
<zod21> well a friend of mine bought a wireless keyboard and mouse and he plugs his laptop through vga's to a hd tv and uses it like a desktop
<veo[test-morph]> it's 2 different windows manager
<arvind_khadri> wala3alabalu, i asked you to paste the output of route!!!!! type route in the terminal copy paste it there
<Flannel> hellohector: Each one is a totally separate GUI, with their own settings, etc.
<zod21> its actually a badass setup
<fwaokda> why when I switch between multiple virtual desktops does my mouse goof up where its showing up left of where it actually is?
<zod21> have you tried closing the monotor muros
<zod21> monitor*
<muros> yeah, im not sure if its wine or something, but its constantly polling the settings of the screen
<muros> yeah tried it
<wala3alabalu> k will do
<hellohector> is one faster or slower? is kubuntu heavier on the load on the system ?
<veo[test-morph]> kind of the same if you use every setting to look good now
<Flannel> hellohector: those two are about the same
<veo[test-morph]> after there quicker ones if you want
<makito249> ﻿My laptop is doing weird things on resume form suspend, it works perfectly as long as you don't close the lid. But if the lid is closed the next time I try to suspend it seems to suspend and immediately wake up to a black screen (no backlight). I haven't found anything to fix this, so I was hoping to be able to disable wakeup on lid switch. But toggling LID in /proc/acpi/wakeup doesn't work. It appears to toggle, cat says LID is disabled, 
<veo[test-morph]> try xubuntu is you want more light desktop
<hellohector> ok
<muros> every time i open crossover to use outlook it blacks and then redraws my external monitor, does the same on closing outlook within crossover, im not sure if it's a wine issue or an X issue, but it doesn't do it when im using my laptops screen, only the external monitor.
<Flannel> !away > gardar
<ubottu> gardar, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know, i think KDE is heavier than Gnome, but thats strictly opinion.
<Light-> !away > Light-
<ubottu> Light-, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | Light-
<ubottu> Light-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<zod21> its outlook for one, outlook sucks in linux muros, use thunderbird if you can
<zod21> that what i use,
<muros> its not outlook
<muros> because it works flawlessly on my laptop screen
<zod21> oh
<IndyGunFreak> outlook has a linux version?
<muros> no, outlook in crossover
<IndyGunFreak> oh.
<veo[test-morph]> btw does somebody know if the governor monitor of the taskbar to set my cpu frequency in XFCE? The one in gnome could, can't manage to the xfce one ~
<zod21> huh, well outlook 03 didnt work in my system on my main monitor
<zod21> in crossover
<IndyGunFreak> hellohector: what are your system specs(CPU/RAM)
<muros> my issue is above, something is constantly blacking and redrawing my external monitor, and only my external monitor
<d3vlabs> how do i use grep
<d3vlabs> in ubuntu
<muros> many ways
<d3vlabs> is there a pretty  way
<Flannel> d3vlabs: grep needle haystack...
<veo[test-morph]> go in terminal :D
<d3vlabs> ok
<muros> depends what you want co accomplish
<muros> to*
<makito249> Anyone?
<d3vlabs> i want to search some php files
<d3vlabs> for a string
<zod21> makito whats up
<unavailable> grep: haystack: No such file or directory
<d3vlabs> that says mootools
<wala3alabalu> here you go , the result of route , http://paste.ubuntu.com/28182/
<muros> is there any way to determine what is requesting a refresh rate scan from my external monitor ?
<unavailable> grep string phpfiles
<veo[test-morph]> a mean i never had quicker result than with terminal grep, nothing quicker to setup what you look for
<Flannel> d3vlabs: where are these php files?  all in one directory?
<d3vlabs> yup
<d3vlabs> Flannel: :yup
<makito249> Does anyone know much about ACPI wakeup events? Or where I could go to learn about them?
<Flannel> d3vlabs: grep mootolls /path/to/directory/*
<d3vlabs> thanks
<veo[test-morph]> and a find works too for .xxx files :o
<veo[test-morph]> oh read wrongly sorry, search string inside =D
<unavailable> actually
<veo[test-morph]> damn client coming in appartment in 2 hours, and it's such a mess ;_;
<unavailable> veo[test-morph] d3vlabs find also (under more options) has the ability to search within files
<cpk1> anyone know what an Oops: 0000 stands for?
<veo[test-morph]> unavailable, maybe i just got used to use each one for specific use actually
<wala3alabalu> anyone has experience running ubuntu server on VMware ESX server?
<kc> zod21 any lucky bro
<zod21> im still lookin, stay here i think i found something kc
<kc> zod21 cool i will wait
<jjjmain> firefox/epiphany both extremely slow since 8.04.1 - all other internet apps fine - any thoughts?
<veo[test-morph]> damn i don't know how azureus could get even worse, their new "vuze" stuff is even more horrible to use
<kc> is there a way to edit my start up programs?
<unavailable> veo[test-morph] thats java for you
<unavailable> kc sessions and services
<IndyGunFreak> kc: system/pref/sessions.. startup tab
<kc> indygunfreak is there a way to do that from the shell
<IndyGunFreak> kc: hm, i'm not really sure, sorry
<unavailable> pretty dead tonight huh?
<IndyGunFreak> kc: i tend to stay away from shell... i'll admit im a GUI whore
<veo[test-morph]> well ktorrent working fine with kde-libs so i'm off with it for now, just looking for more lightweighted one
<unavailable> gooey?
<zod21> hey kc, have you tried disabling the startup sounds
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: transmission?.. it works fine for me..
<unavailable> veo[test-morph] bittornado ??
<Flannel> veo[test-morph]: btlaunchmanycurses (bittornado)
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: if you're really frisky, uTorrent has a version made to run w/ Wine
<veo[test-morph]> i was thinking more about a rtorrent with upnp+dht
<zod21> kc ya there
<unavailable> transmission tops out at 150 k on my system, even with 500+ seeds  whereas ktorrent will hit max of 1000 +
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: ?.. really?.. i just downloaded the newest ubuntu 8.04 desktop CD... and hit 850k
<veo[test-morph]> transmission didn't allow me to select which files i wanted inside the torrent
<unavailable> thats another reason i like ktorrent
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: yes it does
<unavailable> plus in transmission the peerguardian addin locked up
<zod21> veo[test-morph] use utorrent in wine its much more efficient
<unavailable> bah
<veo[test-morph]> than ktorrent?
<zod21> yeah
<peepsalot> i need to format an sd card.  not sure which device it corresponds to though, can anyone help?
<unavailable> doubt it
<zod21> haha ok
<unavailable> utorrent is owned by bittorrent now
<IndyGunFreak> actually, utorrent is nice under Wine.. but i prefer transmission(you can choose which files to download by the way)
<unavailable> utorrent phones home to bittorrent
<zod21> i still use it and its fast as ever
<wala3alabalu> any ubbuntu server network guru's here?
<veo[test-morph]> maybe i'll give it a try
<unavailable> i wouldnt
<kc> zod21 i am back total shell for now sorry but i was hoping that user would load but then memory killed over
<zod21> yeah man, its not bad, just read how to set it up in google, and set it as the default setting for torrents
<veo[test-morph]> as for audio playing, any good alternative to amarok ?
<m_newton> Starnestommy: hey man
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: just normal audio playing?.. or like a full featured player... for just general playing, i like audacious..
<veo[test-morph]> normal audio
<IndyGunFreak> for ipod manager, album art, etc, i use banshee
<unavailable> veo[test-morph ]if peer guardian blocks bittorrent.com  its for a reason, and if, while starting utorrent, peerguardian goes crazy blocking bittorrent, there's a problem
<error404notfound> I know the ip address of a remote printer, I know its model, make and drivers, how can I write a shell script that adds this printer to my Gnome's Admin> Printing so that all I would have to do to add that printer would be double clicking the script
<zod21> hey kc, have you tried disabling the startup sounds
<kc> is there a way to create a user from shell?
<ndookie> goodnight
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: if just a normal, small footprint mp3 player, amarok is over kill, use audacious
<IdleOne> kc adduser
<Nigel> Good night everyone
<kc> zod21 i cant get the system to load normally so no i cant do that but if i can make another user account from here and then login i think i might be able to edit the account better
<kc> idleone thanks
<veo[test-morph]> yeah it's a bit heavy for what i want (but nice though)
<muros> zod21, found a fix
<Nigel> I have a problem with apache and mysql installations..can anyone help ?
<zod21> muros awesome
<muros> http://www.codeweavers.com/support/forums/general/?;t=26;msg=35899
<muros> problem lies with crossover on dual screen
<muros> using xrandr to turn off the laptop screen fixes the issue
<veo[test-morph]> the day linux get a good daytrading analysis software it's gonna be perfect for me, no more vbox ;_;
<muros> though, if the laptop lid is closed, the screen should not be on
<veo[test-morph]> too bad qtstalker is so limited :
<soldats> muros: you could also use "xset dpms force off" to turn the screen off
<muros> so, if the laptop screen was not on when the lid is closed, this issue would not ocour
<zod21> hey fellas i gotta bounce, be back on in a sec kc
<zod21> gonna check somethin
<Ububegin> i tried to stop a process using kill 27504 (processid) .. but when i ps -ef . it is still there. any other more potent commands to kill a process
<muros> soldats, any reason why ubuntu turns the screen on when the lid is closed ?
<cpk1> Ububegin: -R
<muros> eg, powered and started from the docking station
<__yy> Ububegin: kill -9 pid
<soldats> muros: theres a switch on the lid insude the laptop itself that tells the screen to turn off so if something goes backwards it mayreverse the settings
<veo[test-morph]> also any good alternative for irc client? i really have trouble with xchat, back to mirc with wine ~
<muros> ?
<Starnestommy> veo[test-morph]: regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Baxtor> Hey everyone, im setting up my HD4850, got all the drivers to work, got compiz running, i am having troubles with my Xv videoplayback, from the ubuntu guide it says i need to enable TexturedVideo rather than VideoOverlay,  should i also turn off OpenGLOverlay?
<human> flash developers for linux should be killed...:|
<soldats> veo[test-morph]: irssi is amazing if you like text based
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: ?.. you can't be serious... xchat, xchat-gnome, kvirc, konversation, irssi
<unavailable> Man i still think yall should look into utorrent/bittorrent.com's business practices and why peerguardian blocks their traffic.
<IndyGunFreak> why in the world would you run an IRC client in wine
<veo[test-morph]> i use irssi when i run a client with ssh
<unavailable> im out for now
<IndyGunFreak> that would be like running firefox in wine
<muros> i find it strange, that when the laptop lid is closed the laptop in hardware mode sets the primary display to external because the lid is closed, linux is enabling the screen even though it is closed.
<daggerx> greetings
<human> hi
<veo[test-morph]> IndyGunFreak because i'm used to it, have my scripts, my habits, and it's hard to change after what.. 10years? lol
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: if you are familiar w/ irssi, that would be my choice, second would be xchat
<Ububegin> __yy: thank god, it can kill now.. cpk1 : the -R doesnt work. I dont think there is a -R for the kill command. Follow __yy answer. thanks all
<soldats> muros: it may just be switching to external to save power but with some laptops you cant fully power save unless you do it manually
<Flannel> veo[test-morph]: Try xchat proper (not xchat-gnome) there's a surprising difference
<veo[test-morph]> there's a gui version of irssi or still ol good terminal one
<kcman> zod21 okay i am in a gui now but is there a way for me to edit the other user's perfrences?
<Flannel> veo[test-morph]: terminal is a GUI version ;)
<veo[test-morph]> well i understand myself :D
<IdleOne> the original gui hehe
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: well, you said yourself "mirc in wine doesn't work that well"..lol, so sounsd like you need to adapt and overcome and try xchat or irssi.
<a8ksh4> ls
<veo[test-morph]> yeah that's why i'm asking, but to go back to client line, or use xchat that left me weird aftertaste :D
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: i personally really like xchat, but as i said earlier, i'm nto a CLI guy
<veo[test-morph]> i was hoping to find something that i can easily put down to tray and that tell me when i have notice and such
<Casper12345> http://www.refurbdepot.com/category.cfm?PageID=201
<kcman> can anyone tell me if there is a way for me to edit another users preferences?
<Flannel> veo[test-morph]: as much as I shudder to say it.. have you tried pidgin?
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: xchat has notice in tray..
<soldats> veo[test-morph]: pidgin can do it
<bazhang> Casper12345, you have a question about that?
<veo[test-morph]> IndyGunFreak that was related tothe irssi proposition
<IndyGunFreak> veo[test-morph]: oh ok..
<Casper12345> naa sorry
<Casper12345> jus being silly
<bazhang> Casper12345, dont post ads in here
<Casper12345> o
<Casper12345> ok
<kcman> indeygunfreak do you know if i can edit one user preferences from another user account?
<soldats> Flannel: id only conside irssi a GUI if you add a graphical background to it otherwise there s really nothing graphical about it, irssi IMO is a NUI. ncurses user interface
<jbroome> kcman: with sudo you can
<kcman> jbroome how?
<jbroome> *sigh*
<soldats> HA
<a8ksh4> What are you trying to change in the other account kcman?
<veo[test-morph]> i just looked at pidgin, if you got like 8 servers active, it's not that practical at all
<Ububegin> i am currently using chatzilla.. are there other better IRC clients to suggest..
<Ububegin> for ubuntu
<soldats> veo[test-morph]: stick with xchat or switch to irssi
<levander> Ububegin: pidgin is one
<levander> Ububegin: I think pidgin is the default ubuntu one, it talks a lot of different chat protocols
<levander> like yahoo
<soldats> Ububegin: xchat s great fr beginniners and advanced users
<veo[test-morph]> yeah, so xchat delivered with ubuntu got less functions than the current one?
<kcman> a8ksh4 i just set some wav's to play at login and what not then when i tried them out there was so much going on that my gui will not load, so i made another account hoping that i could edit the sounds down to nothing or defaults and reduce some of the apps at that accounts start up...
<Ububegin> levander: pidgin doesnt even exist in my snaptic package manager
<veo[test-morph]> i need to setup font size just for the side menus at least, don't find it in my version
<zcx> any info to play mp3 on local harddisk with xmm2 ?
<soldats> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<soldats> Ububegin: ^^^
<rufio> hello
<bazhang> zcx, installed the codecs yet?
<zcx> baz, i cant add it to playlist, any sugestions ?
<bazhang> zcx, add mp3 to playlist? have you installed all the codecs yet?
<sysop1972> Is anyone here able to modify or tell me how to modify my smb.conf so it will do what I need?
<zcx> bazhang, i already can play and get sound of a song of default playlist
<bazhang> zcx, never used xmms2; using audacious (xmms replacement) here
<zcx> audacious ?, k il try it
<fserve> Audacious is the best!
<Llewxam> hey all. anyone know where i could find this file? tifm_ms.patch
<bazhang> Llewxam, what is it for
<kcman> bazhang i have a good question for you...
<Llewxam> bazhang: to be able to mount sony pro duo memory sticks in my hp dv6000 laptop
<bazhang> kcman, go ahead
<Llewxam> just need that single file that i can't get out of a thread in the forums.
<bazhang> Llewxam, got a link?
<Llewxam> bazhang: yep one sec
<Llewxam> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5408210#post5408210 that's the thread
<pteeb> anyone recommend a SWEET gnome theme?
<kcman> bazhang i set some wav's to play in the sounds options in the preferences and then tried to login and the memory had a fit and not that account wont load, so i am wondering if you know of a way for me to reset the preferences from another account?
<lginn02> ok im a newbie to all this linux stuff im trying to download k9copy for dvds and i get the error "Wrong architecture hppa" what do i need to do?
<jbroome> lginn02: you probably want the i386 version of k9copo
<nickrud> lginn02 try looking for it in add/remove
<lginn02> ok i guess that the 64bit ver.?
<Fezzler> How do I completely remove all nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> lginn02 no, its for the hppa processor, not intel compatible at all
<Fezzler> And anything they may leave behind.
<jbroome> lginn02: apt will pull the right version for your machine
<nickrud> lginn02 you were trying to download it from some website?
<lginn02> im running amd anyways
<lginn02> hmm not in add remove
<jbroome> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<nickrud> lginn02 system->admin->synaptic look there. It lists a lot more stuff
<lginn02> k
<nickrud> lginn02 you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<jbroome> shouldn't matter.  i have k9copy running on gnome
<lginn02> ubuntu
<lginn02> hardy
<nickrud> lginn02 then if you don't see it in synaptic, do the following:
<lginn02> its dwnloading
<nickrud> nm ;)
<lginn02> so far
<Fezzler> If I use Synaptic to remove nvidia drivers will some files remain in folders than may cause trouble on a re-install?
<Commie_Jebus> \
<nickrud> Fezzler if you mark it for complete removal, no left over stuff
<Commie_Jebus> Fezzler: what he sead
<Commie_Jebus> :P
<lginn02> so basically anything that I find on the net that will run in ubuntu i can type in in synaptic and it will download it??
<nickrud> lginn02 98%
<Commie_Jebus> we need to start making "open-source hardware" made for ubuntu
<lginn02> cool
<itsme> I need a program that reads what i type, know any?
<nickrud> lginn02 somewhere in that range, anyway ;)
<lginn02> what was the other way you were going to tell me
<krister> hi guys
<bazhang> http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=TI%20FlashMedia%20xx12%2Fxx21%20driver Llewxam the only thing I could find is this as the other yields 404 not found
<krister> could anyone answer a quick vim question
<Fezzler> If I use Hardware Drivers to enable nvidia, it uninstall the "legacy" driver and replaces it with "new."  But I need "legacy."  How do I enable without getting drives switched?
<nickrud> lginn02 I was going to give you some information about adding the additional ubuntu repositories, gives you access to a lot more stuff. You should probably check it anyway. See the next factoid.
<Flannel> !ask | krister
<ubottu> krister: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> !hardysources | lginn02
<kcman> bazhang any thoughts?
<ubottu> lginn02: In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<itsme> does anyone know a program that can read what i write???
<krister> oh ok sorry...wasnt sure what the protocol was...didnt want to come in and start shouting
<lginn02> k brbh
<bazhang> kcman, the second user does not load properly?
<jbroome> itsme: try orca
<krister> when in insert mode in vim, why do the arrow keys no longer move the cursor but insert a new line with a single capital letter?
<nickrud> Fezzler sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy , then just ignore hardware drivers
<Flannel> kevinmcq: Do you have vim-full installed?
<Starnestommy> krister: try :set nocp
<bobertdos> ﻿lginn02: The other two percent comes from things like miscellaneous deb and archive files. Sometimes, there's stuff you build from source code, but that's pretty much it :)
<Llewxam> bazhang: thanks. i'll try with that.
<krister> whats the cp stand for?
<kcman> bazhang there is just to much going on and i dont have enought memory (this is an old machine) and i want to know if i can edit the preferences from a differenct account
<buhammot> I have a clean installion of hardy, and am trying to compile the drivers for r8169 from the realtek website, i am only getting some error 2's after about 5 lines of code
<bin4y> hi, how do i make the winkey shortcuts work?
<bobertdos> ﻿krister: That's the bash command for copying files.
<bazhang> kcman, you want to get in and remove those wav files? or what; please clarify
<kcman> yeah if removeal will help then sure
<kcman> i know there dir if that will help
<krister> i guess i should ask what the technically correct way to navigate while in insert mode in vim is
<Flannel> krister: Do you have vim-full installed?
<krister> the arrow keys work just fine when not in insert mode
<Flannel> krister: or rather, "vim" itself, instead of just vim-tiny
<lginn02> k
<krister> i dont know - whatever came with ubuntu...didnt know there was a vim full or tiny
<bobertdos> ﻿bin4y: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts. When you assign them to something, they're denoted as Super L and Super R,
<CrocoJet> smbclient use what kind of protocol ?
<nickrud> bin4y if you want to use the winkeys, you have to use gconf-editor /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/keybindings . you would type something like <Super>t to use the super key with t
<bazhang> kcman, not sure what all else you have done; you can try removing them and see if that works
<Fezzler> nickrud: Okay done.  But how is it enabled or recognized?  Do I need to reboot?  Can I run a command line to check it is installed and enabled?
<Flannel> krister: if its the one that came with it, its just vim-tiny.  you'll want to install the real one to use vim.  Why are you using vim anyway?  just need an editor?  Tried nano?
<nickrud> Fezzler you can do sudo modprobe nvidia, then log out and back in. Then run   glxinfo | grep direct, if it says yes, you're using 3d acceleration
<kcman> bazhang there really isnt much else to my understanding other than remaking account in different name and then deleting old
<bin4y> nickrud, thanks.
<krister> i like vim...im not really new to it id just never experienced the funky arrow-keys-dont-navigate-in-insert-mode behavior
<flatman> Hi!, can you just help me quickly? I'm installing updates and they're stuck on installing evolution.
<krister> im installing vim full now
<nickrud> flatman stuck? What's that mean?
<theRealBall> hey guys i got a virus on my computer what should i do?
<Fezzler> nickrud: BRB
<lginn02> hmm i dont see where to do that stuff in the software sources
<bazhang> flatman, stuck where? still downloading, or configuring
<buhammot> Anyone familiar with the r8169 drivers and trying to install them?
<theRealBall> oh sorry wrong room
<krister> im kind of confused as to how the full version of a text editor is 25 mb
<nickrud> !repositories | lginn02 (the last link has screenshots I think)
<bazhang> theRealBall, on your windows partition?
<ubottu> lginn02 (the last link has screenshots I think): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<flatman> nickrud: it seems to be doing nothing
<theRealBall> haha like how the fack do i get a virus on linux?!!
<theRealBall> no it's a windows laptop sorry
<nickrud> flatman but where? What command did you run?
<bazhang> theRealBall, then you may want to ask in ##windows
<Flannel> krister: "-full" includes gvim
<krister> ohhh
<krister> that would explain it
<bobertdos> ﻿flatman: Expand the details on the updates. Sometimes, when it gets stuck, it's because it's waiting for your input as to whether or not to continue with something.
<theRealBall> yes i know heh
<nickrud> and syntax on. Can't believe I have to get all that just for syntax coloring
<krister> what exactly does the nocp option do in vim
<Fezzler> nickrud: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<theRealBall> linux users have changed you guys are so damn nice now
<Fezzler> nickrud: Result of glxinfo |grep direct
<bin4y> nickrud, i'm at gconf-editor /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/keybindings , what next? how do i make <super>d show the desktop?
<chriswr> Can anyone help with this problem .........?                           VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<chriswr> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<theRealBall> unlike 8 years ago where buncha cynics used linux / freebsd
<flatman> Oh forget my problem, I tinkered with it and it got going again. Thanks for your help anyway.
<nickrud> Fezzler ok, I'm not an nvidia expert, but that should be enough. put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a pastebin
<bazhang> chriswr, then install the modules
<theRealBall> which was why i crossed over to solaris where buncha old unix farts have patience for almost anything
<chriswr> bazhang: i did
<chriswr> bazhang:  do i need to install verr?
<nickrud> bin4y ah, you using compiz or metacity. I forgot the new keybinding dialog includes window manager stuff now
<bin4y> nickrud, compiz? metacity? i do not understant :/
<lginn02> ok thanks for the info im new to all this linux codeing and stuff. I tried linux awhile back but whent back to xp. But finally have had enought of there bs i got a virus in one of there updates. and appaently im not the only one getting it.
<nickrud> bin4y ok, do you have the fancy desktop effects? If so, you're using compiz (that's the application that makes it happen)
<m_newton> can some one help plz, i have a A215 S7428, but the internet does not work! currently i am on windows and have ubuntu 8.04 installed with wine
<bin4y> nickrud, yeah what ever  comes with a fresh ubuntu hardy install
<albech> just recently my computer started booting gnome in 1280x720 instead of 1280x800. It is like it wont save the resolution settings
<albech> running 7.10 btw
<nickrud> bin4y it could be either way. do this in a terminal:   ps -A | grep metacity &&  ps -A | grep compiz , one of them will be found
<Kristopher> hai, i downloaded a ubuntu iso image and am not sure if it is the right download...
<Kristopher> it is "ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64"
<bin4y> binay@binay-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep metacity &&  ps -A | grep compiz
<bin4y> binay@binay-desktop:~$
<bin4y> that means?
<Flannel> Kristopher: Are you on AMD64?
<chriswr> can someone help me install virtualbox?
<lginn02> is there a way that i can change the way my desktop looks. to maybe something other than the mac theme?
<kgroves42> Anyone know how to get my panels back
<Kristopher> does it only work on amd 64-bit chips like the turion line?  do i need another version for a pentium 3?
<bin4y> sorry for the paste :>
<nickrud> bin4y hm, that worked weird. Run them each separately
<Flannel> Kristopher: pentium 3 isn't 64 bit.  You want the i386 version
<nickrud> bin4y never mind, you have compiz, since it didn't find metacity
<chriswr> can somone help me install , backtrack in virtualbox , im haveing lots of troubles
<Fezzler> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28188/
<St-Lemur> Hi. My display settings under gdm are screwed up and I can't figure out how to get them back to a place where they work. Specifically: my monitor, which was working fine in 1280x1024, is now flickering all the time; my mouse cursor has disappeared; and when I replace xorg.conf with any old version I get a huge desktop that scrolls off the screen and no mouse cursor.
<bobertdos> ﻿lginn02: How much do you want to change it? just the wallpaper, desktop effects? icons?
<bin4y> nickrud, it's compiz
<bin4y> nickrud, :-)
<Kristopher> <Flannel>, i have 2 computers i want to run it on
<Kristopher> one is a turion 62 x2
<Kristopher> *64
<lginn02> the bars
<nickrud> bin4y gconf-editor /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options , look for show_desktop_key, and change it to <Super>d
<bin4y> nickrud thanks :>
<Flannel> Kristopher: That's the correct one for a 64bit install, yes.  Although you can also use the 386 version on that system.  So yes, both ISOs are the right ones
<lginn02> just dont know whats out there to change it to really
<nickrud> bin4y you can change a lot there
<Kristopher> ok thanks, just seemed odd that there was a version specifically for amd64 ;)
<jebblue> ﻿chriswr http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593512
<nickrud> Fezzler looking
<bin4y> nickrud, it worked  :>
<Kristopher> can i run it without messing up my current win vista installation? or will i need to partition the drive ?
<Viking667> I've got a quick query. Given that my attempt to upgrade the recommended way, isn't working, would I be able to (say) tinker with sources.list, then do a apt-distupgrade?
<Viking667> OR would that fall flat on its face?
<Flannel> Viking667: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, what?
<jebblue> ﻿chriswr also http://phorolinux.com/installing-virtualbox-ose-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Viking667> Ubuntu, from 7.10 to 8.04
<d0wn> how do I list X sessions?
<Flannel> Viking667: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal linux-generic , then change gutsy to hardy in sources.list, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox chriswr you read this yet?
<nickrud> Fezzler well, you're getting the vesa driver, not nvidia.  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , look for the   Section "Device" , and add a line  Driver "nvidia" to the section
<Viking667> I've stripped out quite a few packagesso that I have enough room to download the replacement packages. I've got about 1 GB free on the drive.
<Viking667> ... and could tack on swap space in a crush.
<Jyrgazud> Hello all...  looking for info on doing dual video out on ibm t20 using ubuntu.
<Flannel> Viking667: you need those metapackages to make the upgrade pleasant
<Viking667> which ... metapackages... ?
<kgroves42> Hello, does any one know how to get my panels back? Alt-F2 does not do anything, so I can't get to the terminal, without rebooting into safe mode
<krister> do you guys know any irc channels with sed gurus hanging around
<zoreau> sudo apt-get install *** <<-- this installsstuff, howto i  RE-install stuff
<nickrud> kgroves42 applications->accessories->terminal
<nickrud> kgroves42 heh. No panels
<Flannel> zoreau: After having removed it? or what?
<bob3213243> Hey, for some reason my mute button on my laptop stopped working. It pops up and says it muted but it doesn't adjust the volume settings at all. I can go to the mixer and mute it or turn it down.
<kgroves42> yea no panels
<zoreau> no its still installed
<Fezzler> nickrud: It says Driver "nv"
<zoreau> i mean, i could uninstall, then install....isnt therea reinstall?
<Flannel> zoreau: zoreau sudo apt-get --reinstall install *
<Fezzler> nickrud: change to "nividia" anyway?
<nickrud> kgroves42 hm, there's gotta be a way
<zoreau> thanks
<lginn02> is there a good windows emulator for games other that wine and cedega
<nickrud> Fezzler yes
<Flannel> krister: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> Fezzler then log out and back in
<Viking667> lginn02: I think those are the only two I know of.
<lginn02> thats what i was thinkine
<jebblue> ﻿kgroves42 type "gnome-panel &" in a terminal window
<krister> ok thanks
<nickrud> kgroves42   ctl-alt-f2, log in,  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel , ctl-alt-f7, log out and back in
<axenory> how can I keylock a folder
<bob3213243> So I'm thinking there is a disconnect between the volume button software and the actual volume.
<lginn02> im just hoping that starcraft 2 will work in wine ok
<Kristopher> "This one assumes you are using the Desktop CD. If you are using the Alternate CD"... what is the difference?
<kgroves42> well I can't get to a terminal window
<Viking667> I'm not sure, frankly. It runs using the Bink engine, doesn't it?
<bob3213243> Hey, for some reason my mute button on my laptop stopped working. It pops up and says it muted but it doesn't adjust the volume settings at all. I can go to the mixer and mute it or turn it down.
<chriswr> bazhang: im getting a newer error now ,  any ideas?                   The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<chriswr> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<bob3213243> So I'm thinking there is a disconnect between the volume button software and the actual volume.
<Flannel> Kristopher: alternate CD isn't a liveCD, it uses debinstall.  It's more flexible
<nickrud> kgroves42 clt-alt-f2 will give you a console, the pre-terminal
<bazhang> chriswr, the link explains that
<Flannel> Kristopher: "amd64" is 64 bit (intel/amd), i386 isn't just for intel either.  Those are just the standard arch names
<chriswr> bazhang: oh ok
<zoreau> could someone tell me what the Default output plugin for audio in XMMS is? i think it somehow got changed
<d3vlabs> need a css editor
<d3vlabs> for ubuntu
<nickrud> zoreau it should be pulse or pulseaudio for hardy
<zoreau> oh im in gutsy :P
<nickrud> zoreau set it to esd
<Viking667> so, any clues as to what "metapackages" I need?
<Viking667> (to ensure a successful upgrade)
<nickrud> d3vlabs bluefish
<d3vlabs> thanks
<Flannel> Viking667: I told you.  ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal linux-generic
<_rafa_> hello, can someone help me with VNC?
<Viking667> sorry, I'd actually missed what you said. Looked for it too.
<jcarouth> does anyone have experience with a logitech usb mic/headset configuration?
<nickrud> dang, I just got ready to paste that flanneloid back in ;)
<zoreau> hmmits not working. for some reason XMMS cant play audio, but other media/audio players arefine.
<buhammot> would anyone know why i cannot perform a "make clean modules"  on a driver? i am just getting error messages that are about 10 lines in
<Fezzler> nickrud: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nickrud> Fezzler hm. lsmod | grep nvidia
<Viking667> ahh, right. There it was.
<jebblue> ﻿zoreau on my 7.10 system it is OSS driver 1.2.10
<Viking667> my apologies for not noticing it earlier. I'll go kick that off - I updated yesterday.
<Fezzler> nickrud: Resolution is now hi res (yea!) except login is 800x600 (:() and glxinfo produces above still
<zoreau> damn cuz OSS isnt workin either
<nickrud> Fezzler  do   lsmod | grep nvidia
<Kristopher> <Flannel>, well what is a "live cd" ? ;)
<zoreau> nvm I got it, the ALSA plugin worls
<Fezzler> nickrud: nvidia               4718832  0
<Fezzler> i2c_core               24832  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro
<Fezzler> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,via_agp
<Viking667> hm. Guess I'd better BOOT the thing first... eh heh heh.
<axenory> how can I keylock a folder?
<ZeroOP_> i was wondering, which is better KDE or Gnome?
<sysop1972> I am on a page http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/sambaserver.shtml and they have a GUI program that allows you to modify your samba permission, users, folders..  Anything like that in Ubuntu?
<jebblue> ﻿zoreau cool I"d check into the oss thing on the side tho that should work I think
<Viking667> ZeroOP_: that's flamewar material
<nickrud> Fezzler now give me the /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<ZeroOP_> well, i was thinking about installing KDE to see if i like it
<ZeroOP_> since ubuntu comes with gnome
<zoreau> blasphemy!
<ZeroOP_> but i don't know.
<ZeroOP_> if i should put forth the effort.
<Viking667> ZeroOP_: no reason why you can't.
<ZeroOP_> i would have no idea on how to install it.
<jebblue> ﻿zoreau lol
<ZeroOP_> and if it's crap, i don't want to bother.
<Viking667> I've got Ubuntu on one machine, got Kubuntu on another machine. Wife loves kubuntu
<nickrud> ZeroOP_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then when you log in, look under options->session on the loging screen
<Viking667> I like KDE, but still prefer gnome.
<Fezzler> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28193/
<khin> hi, i have this flash drive and apparently cannot reformat it. i tried "sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1" and get "There are differences between boot sector and its backup", so I select "Copy original to backup". Then I get "FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT?" I select "Use first FAT". Then I get "Free cluster summary wrong" and select "Correct". Then I get "Leaving file system unchanged" and it does nothing
<Flannel> Viking667: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal linux-generic , then change gutsy to hardy in sources.list, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZeroOP_> that's all there is to it?
<ZeroOP_> the apt-get?
<Viking667> Flannel: yup. Saw that thanks.
<Viking667> just doing so now.
<nickrud> Fezzler is this a fresh copy? It looks like you're using the nv driver, and we changed that
<Flannel> Kristopher: a Live CD is where you put a CD in, boot from it, and you run off the CD without touching the computer (and the installer is a program you run)
<lginn02> trying to play a dvd but get an error that says' could not read from resource"
<Fezzler> nickrud: yes fresh
<kgroves42> Hi, I am back, and I can't get my panels, to work, Ctr-Alt-F2 worked but I did not get what I should try to get those panels back, also how do I get back to this screen after I hit ctl-Alt-f2?
<Kristopher> <Flannel> ok, i think i want that one :) can i use the alternate cd as a live cd? i don't want to touch this hardrrive ;)
<ZeroOP_> so if i run that apt-get KDE will be installed? or is there somthing else i need to do?
<Jyrgazud> Hey, anyone know any resources for getting dual video out working on a T20 in ubuntu or know how to do it?
<nickrud> Fezzler check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf again, make sure it has nvidia. Then log out and back in. Then give me a fresh copy again
<nickrud> ZeroOP_ nope, that's all you need to do
<nickrud> ZeroOP_ except sit back and wait for a large download ;)
<m-c> Q: Any ideas how to really adjust the buffer size for gstreamer - Totem?  I tried raising the "network-buffer-threshold" in the configuration editor, but Totem still plays for two seconds, then buffers, then another two seconds, and buffers...
<jebblue> ﻿kgroves42 hopefully I'm not butting in with Nickrud's help but I think Ctrl Alt F7 should return you
<bin4y> how do i make my ubuntu an ssh server?
<Flannel> Kristopher: No, you'd need the desktop CD instead of the alternate CD
<Flannel> bin4y: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kgroves42> thanks
<ZeroOP_> i'm waiting now
<ZeroOP_> :)
<ZeroOP_> thanks for the help
<ZeroOP_> ^^
<FloodBot1> ZeroOP_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bin4y> Flannel, and then?
<nickrud> jebblue missed it, thanks. kgroves42 in ctl-atl-f2 , do   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Flannel> bin4y: then... you're done.
<ZeroOP_> oh, i can't type like i normally do.
<Kristopher> ok, i guess i will have to download that one :) (live cd)
<Viking667> I've got this error here:  W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ZeroOP_> lol
<bin4y> Flannel, really? no configuration and stuffs?
<lginn02> what does the error " could not read from resource" mean when im trying to play a dvd???
<nickrud> ZeroOP_ if you mean the password, it doesn't echo your keystrokes back. Type blindly ;)
<kgroves42> thanks I will try it
<ZeroOP_> no i ment the flood bod
<ZeroOP_> bot
<chriswr> how would i give user permission to this file  /dev/vboxdrv?
<Flannel> bin4y: Already all set up for what most people want (on most packages, anyway).
<jebblue> nickrud how do you mentally track so many conversations? I'd go nuts :-)
<ZeroOP_> i have a tendancy to write many short lines instead of one long one
<Flannel> bin4y: Only other thing you might need to do is router stuff, but that's just port forwarding, not really something that's Linux specific
<Flannel> ZeroOP_: You'll get used to it.
<nickrud> jebblue normally I just pick one and stick with it. Tonight I'm working in memory of rob2 (who would run like 20 at once) and trying for 3 ;)
<ZeroOP_> so this is my 3rd day with Ubuntu and i love it :)
<ZeroOP_> i'm fresh from Vista/XP
<jcarouth> where should i start trying to debug sound configuration problems? i have a logitech usb headset (headphones/mic) and can hear output from microphone in speakers when testing in System > Preferences > Sounds but will not record in Audacity
<m-c> ZeroOP_: Welcome to the new.  How did you hear about Ubuntu?
<jebblue> nickrud what happened to rod2?
<chriswr> what is the command to  give user permission to this file  /dev/vboxdrv?
<nickrud> jebblue burnout I think.
<Viking667> lol. I'm glad I cleaned out the packages.... only 364MB to download, instead of 889 Mb that zoombuggy had for EACH of her two distupgrades
<jebblue> ah
<ZeroOP_> my friend tried it, liked it, told me to try it. and he trashed it yesterday and went back to XP
<m-c> jcarouth: Check the mic is not muted
<jebblue> sorry rob2
<lginn02> what does the error " could not read from resource" mean when im trying to play a dvd???
<nickrud> jebblue or, moved on to another project. He was special
<buhammot> any reason from a fresh ubuntu hardy install that it wont perform a make operation on a r8169 driver?
<nickrud> lginn02 what player?
<Viking667> lginn02: normally means the program couldn't read fromthe dvd
<lginn02> totem
<nickrud> lginn02 never liked totem for dvd's. Install vlc, and try playing with that
<ZeroOP_> but i should never need windows again :)
<ZeroOP_> i don't really play games these days
<Jyrgazud> vlc is pretty good:)
<ZeroOP_> i just blog and work on my book :)
<Viking667> I can't seem to get ANY player to treat my files properly - Radeon driver, whether I use wxvlc, totem, or whatever.
<lginn02> i was trying to use k9copy but cant figure it out. it a dvd copy program
<nickrud> I hated vlc, it used to have this really ugly interface, violated my eyes. I'm glad they changed
<Viking667> Only one I haven't tried yet is mplayer, and that's 'cos I don't have it
<lginn02>  i have a player called xine
<Fezzler> nickrud: Screen look nice but still getting Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Fezzler> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nickrud> lginn02 that's another good player. Don't like the interface much, but it plays well
<m-c> Viking667: What kind of files?  Have you tried Ogg media files?
<nickrud> Fezzler gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log, show me that
<Fezzler> nickrud: xorg report nvisia
<lginn02> crap i get the same simalar error
<lginn02> it cant read it
<Viking667> m-c: the error isn't with the actual files themselves, as they play fine on a vesa-based machine (K6-II@533, Trident Cyberblade/i7 (non-3D)
<nickrud> lginn02 install vlc , and run it from the terminal. then try opening the dvd, you'll get some errors if it won't play. Put them on paste.ubuntu.com
<lginn02> its a new dvd just watched it living rm
<rustychicken> anybody know of a tool to calibrate wacom tablets?
<Fezzler> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28194/
<Viking667> my problem is either: colourspace is proper, but the file plays at like 1/10th speed, or it plays quickly enough, but the colourspace is all washed out.
<Viking667> Doesn't seem to matter what output driver (for video) that I use.
<Kristopher> the Desktop cd works as a 'live cd' *and* can install ubuntu onto the harddrive?
<sysop1972> I keep getting an error when I install packages.  The error always involves mysql-server-5.0 dependency issues
<Viking667> whether XV or whatever.
<nickrud> Fezzler you're still using the nv driver. You can see it all over the log.
<nickrud> Fezzler put a copy of the xorg.conf up as well
<Viking667> nickrud: ask him which xorg.conf he is using.
<Viking667> that's shown in Xorg.0.log
<nickrud> Viking667 that's what I'm wondering :)
<Viking667> ... usually near the top.
<Flannel> Kristopher: correct.
<nickrud> Viking667 ah, good call
<Kristopher> ok :)
<Fezzler> nickrud: Section "device" #
<Fezzler> 	Identifier	"device1"
<Fezzler> 	Boardname	"NVIDIA GeForce 256 (generic)"
<Fezzler> 	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Fezzler> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<Fezzler> 	Screen	1
<FloodBot1> Fezzler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> failsafe ?
<nickrud> Fezzler you silly wabbit ;)
<Fezzler> nickrud: sorry
<Viking667> woo hoo!!! 192kbytes/sec. I LOVE dsl when the damn thing WORKS??!??!!??!
<nickrud> Fezzler I see that. but for some reason you're ending up in failsafe mode.
<nickrud> thank Viking667 for the good troubleshooting
<Fezzler> nickrud: Hardy Hardy Hardy!
<kgroves42> nickrud the gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel did not bring my panels back
<sysop1972> Could someone please look at this error and tell me if they can help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/28196/
<nickrud> Fezzler heh. bulletproof X, and I don't understand bulletproof X
<ZeroOP> i like KDE better already!
<ZeroOP> lol
<Viking667> lol. yeah, right.
<jcarouth> when i'm in audacity clicking record gives me a "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" my Recording device is set to ALSA: Logitech USB Headset: USB Audio(hw:0,1) and in System > Preferences > Sound the working Sound capture is USB Audio. any hints?
<Fezzler> nickrud: that is why I removed all nvidia and reinstalled drivers
<muaddib> Hey all
<muaddib> question
<Viking667> Try it for six months straight, alternating each day with Gnome.
<Viking667> THAT'LL really twist your whisker
<muaddib> What package do I need to look at to configure the soft buttons on a laptop
<nickrud> kgroves42 very weird. Somehow gnome-panel must have dropped out of your gnome-session settings
<Viking667> uhm, I jkust saw that too.
<muaddib> like volume control and the DVD button or screen rotation
<Viking667> search for "hotkeys"
<kgroves42> that does not sound good
<ZeroOP> i'm clearly going to pick one :)
<Viking667> I can't search at the moment, apt 's all locked up doing an upgrade
<nickrud> kgroves42 it's fixable, let me think a sec
<ZeroOP> but i like how much sharper KDE looks.
<Viking667> ZeroOP: right. Then find out how to do the same thing in Gnome. There's a vidtool in the Control Center to show how fonts look.
<jebblue> exit
<Fezzler> nickrud: Honest, I'm about to give up on Hardy and go back to Gutsy.
<bin4y> how to i open the task manager?
<nickrud> Fezzler I"ve got some reading on bulletproof X on my list, but haven't got there yert
<sps`> I have a question about installing a print driver.
<nickrud> kgroves42 you do get icons on the desktop, right?
<kgroves42> nickrud- yes
<Fezzler> nickrud: give me one more wild idea to try before I call it quits tonight
<kgroves42> and my IM starts
<buhammot> so.. no one knows a crap about networking here?
<nickrud> kgroves42 in ctl-alt-f2, run sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal , then when you log in open a file manager window and right click in a blank spot. You'll see open terminal here. That will get a terminal
<nickrud> Fezzler reboot
<bin4y> this package-installar is not closing, how do i force close it?
<nickrud> bin4y which one?
<ZeroOP> Viking667: i was fiddling with fonts, the box that lets you choose "subpixel shading" and all that stuff
<ZeroOP> Viking667: right?
<bin4y> nickrud, It has Package Installer written on its title
<Fezzler> nickrud: Why not!  BRB
<ZeroOP> but i'll be flipping back and forth between the two for a while
<ZeroOP> :)
<ZeroOP> I have a debating process to do
<Viking667> yup.
<Viking667> That's the one
<nickrud> bin4y hm, how did you open it? (the name doesn't ring any bells for me)
<Viking667> ZeroOP: sorry, am shuffling three things
<Viking667> but yes, that's exactly the tool I was thinking of.
<rafaelscj> hi, how do I to connect to an ad-hoc network?
<bin4y> nickrud, i clicked a .deb file and it started downloading things. i cancelled the download and it's not closing, it's grayed
<nickrud> bin4y alt-f2 , killall gdebi
<ZeroOP> i did fiddle with it :)
<nickrud> bin4y then, after you do that, open a terminal and type   apt-get -f install
<nickrud> bin4y sudo apt-get -f install that is
<ZeroOP> although Konkueror has to go
<ZeroOP> :)
<Viking667> replace THAT with Dolphin
<Viking667> (at least for filesurfing)
<bin4y> nickrud still can't close
<ZeroOP> i've been using firefox for internet
<Viking667> I stick with FF under Kubuntu. It's usable.
<nickrud> bin4y open a terminal, and type sudo killall gdebi
<bin4y> sudo killall gdebi
<nickrud> bin4y in the terminal ;)
<bin4y> sudo killall gdebi
<bin4y> damn
<bin4y> wait
<bin4y> i tried to copy the output
<bin4y> :>
<FloodBot1> bin4y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> been there, done that ;)
<bin4y> gdebi: no process killed
<bin4y> :)
<nickrud> bin4y ps -A | grep gdebi , do you see it in the output?
<bin4y> 9174 ?        00:00:04 gdebi-gtk
<nickrud> bin4y ah, killall gdebi-gtk
<kgroves42> nickrud- Hey that worked, I can now get a terminal
<bin4y> nickrud, it works
<rafaelscj> how do I to connect to an ad-hoc network?
<bin4y> thanks :>
<nickrud> kgroves42 ok, now in that terminal, type  gnome-panel &
<m1r> hello
<nickrud> bin4y yw
<ZeroOP> it says Konqueror isn't installed o.0
<ZeroOP> WTF?
<nickrud> !language | ZeroOP (think disney g rated ;)
<ubottu> ZeroOP (think disney g rated ;): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ZeroOP> oh sorry! lol
<kgroves42> ah-ha it says gnome-panel not installed, I will install it
<Viking667> ZeroOP: search "konqueror"
<Viking667> ... not Konqueror
<nickrud> aha!
<rafaelscj> How do I do to connect to an ad-hoc network?
<giacom1> how can i revert pidgin to 2.3.1?
<nickrud> Fezzler how's it going there?
<Fezzler> nickrud: upon boot I had to reconfigure as it booted in and stayed in low res
<ZeroOP> well it's coming up, but it says it's not installed o.0
<nickrud> Fezzler freaking nvidia
<_xyz> how do you remove a directory that isnt empty?
<Viking667> _xyz: remove the files inside it. Look for .files
<nickrud> Fezzler I took your word you needed legacy, what card are you using?
<_xyz> ok
<Viking667> _xyz: ls -al /your/dir
<Fezzler> GeForce FX 5500 APG
<giacom1> you are trying to remove i directory _xyz
<giacom1> ?
<kgroves42> YEA! I can get to my panel- Thanks alot nickrud
<nickrud> Fezzler doesn't that use nvidia-glx ? (although I've seen other people have problems with 5500)
<_xyz> ok
<khin> why can i not reformat this flash drive
<khin> is this drive just shot at the hardware level
<giacom1> rm -r will remove your directory
<Fezzler> nickrud: I'll try another
<am_> hello! everybody!
<giacom1> does anyone know how to revert pidgin to 2.3.1 from 2.4.1?
<axscode> hi i wanted to ask.. whats the command to check which interface is active...
<Fezzler> nickrud: shall we remove legacy and try something else?
<nickrud> Fezzler I'm almost certain it's nvidia-glx, not -legacy or new
<Madsy> khin: fsck is pretty picky about the partitions
<axscode> like in BSD, there's a status: Active
<Fezzler> nickrud:  command line to remove legacy
<khin> Madsy i just want to wipe out the drive and start over
<_xyz> ﻿Viking667, what does 'ls -al /your/dir' do besides list the files?
<giacom1> does anyone know how to revert pidgin to a version that isn't in the aptitude?
<rafaelscj> How Do I do to connect to a wireless network?
<Viking667> _xyz: uhm,, gee? Show you what files you need to remove?
<_xyz> viking667, so i need to delete them one by one thru terminal?
<Viking667> If you want to remove those files too, then giacom1's suggestion holds true
<nickrud> Fezzler sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-legacy && sudo modprobe -r nvidia should remove all refs to legacy
<Viking667> i.e.   rm -r /your/dir
<giacom1> _xyz: under the command line, do rm -r
<_xyz> ok thanks
<giacom1> you will remove the whole directory
<m_newton__> some one say something bout me
<Viking667> you MUST make sure, deletes are not generally recoverable.
 * Viking667 flicks the fly
<giacom1> true that
<_xyz> yay - and done! ty
<giacom1> cool
<Fezzler> nickrud: done
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nickrud> Fezzler lsmod | grep nvidia, make sure there's no output
<Fezzler> nickrud: just jumps back to prompt
<giacom1> how can i revert pidgin to 2.3.1 from 2.4.1?
<nickrud> Fezzler good. now, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo modprobe nvidia , log out and back in.
<frewsxcv> how do i set up a remote terminal for my ubuntu box?
<Viking667> cripes.
<Xsploit> indeed
<frewsxcv> how do i set up a remote terminal for my ubuntu box?
<nickrud> love these splits
<j400> need help install wireless
<giacom1> or is there a way to upgrade pidgin to 2.4.3 if it was installed through apt-get?
<Xsploit> can anyone suggest a svn client?
<Flannel> Xsploit: svn?
<Fezzler> nickrud: At very end I saw Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<warp_sp> ain't net splits cool?
<nickrud> Fezzler end of what?
<sysop1972> Bloody garbage...  I can´t install any aps because I keep getting a mysql-5.0 error
<Fezzler> nickrud: Is that okay? The install command you gave me
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a Freenode channel that deals with technical networking problems. ##networking is esoteric.
<Fezzler> nickrud: so I guess modprob produced it
<nickrud> Fezzler ah. That's because we're in that crappy failsafe mode again. You'll have to reboot I guess. I saw that with my ati once
<sysop1972> how do I get a clean download of mysql becausse synaptic says the package has an error
<nickrud> Fezzler I *think* that's the reason that is
 * nickrud notes to himself one more time: stay out of nvidia
<Flannel> giacom1: What do you need from 2.4.3?
<Fezzler> nickrud: can I just issue sudo reboot command?
<nickrud> Fezzler yep
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone know which command would let me specify a display to launch an app on? Or a media player that can be run on one monitor while the controls are on the other?
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: devilspie
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, thanks. what is it? an app?
<chriswr> what are shell scripts?
<nickrud> giacom1 2.4.3 is in the backports repository, you can enable it from system->admin->software sources
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: its... uh, a semi-daemon/app thing, yes.
<giacom1> Flannel: 2.4.1 has been giving me troubles with jabber... so its either revert to 2.3.1 or try the upgrade
<bullgard4> Seven_Six_Two: devilspie is a Linux utility.
<Flannel> nickrud: if all he want from .3 is the icq thing, its already in the -updates version
<mkquist> giacom1: have you tried just reinstalling it with apt-get?
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, thanks. I'll read the stuff
<giacom1> its a known issue that a lot of people are having with 2.4.1
<nickrud> Flannel ah, patchy, wish things were straightforward sometimes
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<CakeProphet> so... I cannot get music to play. sound checks play in system -preference - sound, but .mp3s and .oggs don't work... not even .wavs work.
<CakeProphet> I've tried several players as well
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, I'll take a look at that too. I use KDE though.
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, and compiz fusion
<CakeProphet> and I have ubuntu-restricted-extras and all the codecs.
<johnny5> Anyone around to help with an nginx+light+fcgi question?
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<m-c> CakeProphet: You tried running this in Totem?
<m-c> !ask | johnny5
<ubottu> johnny5: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spanther> how to remove "totem"   (videoplayer in gnome menu) completely?
<CakeProphet> Totem, Rhythmbox, VLC, and a bunch that I installed for just a little bit to try but are no longer on my system.
<CakeProphet> spanther:  open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get remove totem"
<khin> well i repartitioned using gparted and apparently the drive is a-ok
<jasonago> CakeProphet: try running the hardware tests...maybe your sound device is not working...
<chriswr> what are shell scripts?
<CakeProphet> spanther:  it will ask for your password... type that in and hit enter
<owen1> where can i get retune (for sync my ipod)?
<spanther> CakeProphet, i did that but i still can find an entry for "videoplayer" which opens totem in the menu
<m-c> CakeProphet: Try running 'aplay <wavefile.wav>' in the command line
<cnoe> i want to start a new session everytime i use xfce4, but i accidently saved one and now even if i start a new session, it goes to another
<spanther> CakeProphet,  and totem still opens :/
<CakeProphet> jasonago:  hardware tests as in the ones in system-preferences? already did that... they work.
<Fezzler> nickrud: Okay.  My login page is 800x600 but my GNOME is 1224x768
<CakeProphet> spanther:  ....oh wait lawl... I actually have this problem too. I tried to remove totem and it still exists.
<CakeProphet> ...
<spanther> CakeProphet,  lool :)
<spanther> how to fix it then xD
<nickrud> Fezzler and what about glxinfo?
<CakeProphet> spanther:  try add-remove programs in applications
<jasonago> chriswr: they are bunch of commands grouped into a file...somewhat batch file in windows/dos...
<CakeProphet> I'm going to do that now.
<nickrud> Fezzler 1224x768 sounds ....  odd
<m-c> why would you remove totem... ?
<Seven_Six_Two> spanther,     which totoem
<Viking667> yeah
<CakeProphet> m-c, because we use a different player?
<Viking667> 1280x768
<Fezzler> nickrud: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<m-c> CakeProphet: not necessary to remove totem for that
<Fezzler> nickrud: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nickrud> Fezzler I'm at a loss then.
<Viking667> hehehehehe. There goes the upgrade...
<Viking667> I'm glad I left space now.
<CakeProphet> m-c, no use having a player you never use. That's why I got rid of mplayer
<Fezzler> nickrud: last message is repeated 9 times
<m-c> but Totem is part of the default supported system
<m-c> and it takes no memory when not in use, and little disk space
<Fezzler> nickrud: thanks for trying
<CakeProphet> m-c, so is a lot of things that I don't use.
<spanther> weird Oo when i remove totem and libs of it then it wants to remove deskbar-applet too o.o
<nickrud> Fezzler I'm totally at the end of my guesses. That's about all I've been doing for a while now, sorry
<Fezzler> nickrud: it all worked in Fiesty and Gutsy
<Viking667> yeah. That's one bit I rather hate about the deps.
<m-c> CakeProphet: But now you are having problems with your sound.
<CakeProphet> m-c, I was having problems with my sound before I removed totem. Though it could be related.
<Viking667> I wanted to remove some stuff, but then get told "Oh, I'm removing this and that and this too, do you want me to continue" andI  say, what the HEY?
<khin> mplayer is the best video player IMO... i never use anything else
<jasonago> spanther: that's what happende to my old kubuntu install...I removed firefox2 so i can install firefox3...the result? it removed the other programs with the same dependencies as of firefox...so I reinstalled hardy ubuntu...not kubuntu...heheh
<m-c> CakeProphet: Worst case, you can back up /home and perform a reinstallation
<Viking667> I prefer mplayer. But it has issues working across a network.
<CakeProphet> m-c, .wavs don't work either.
<Viking667> i.e. I can't use anything other than X drivers
<m-c> khin: mplayer has codec libraries that may not be legal in some places
<CakeProphet> m-c, (in regards to aplay)
<CakeProphet> I don't have a sound card... and my speakers are just external speakers that I've got plugged into the audio out.
<m-c> CakeProphet: It could be that the default card is not set right in alsa.
<m-c> CakeProphet: Did aplay give you an error?
<khin> m-c 90% of my drive is not legal in some places
<spanther> jasonago, well this happens to hardy too :( apt does not care if these libs are needed for other applications (synaptics doesn't show a warning for it) so thats mean :(
<abchirk> is there a command which shows the ram usage I mean not like htop in %. I mean how much mb one program is using?
<Ahadiel> abchirk, top?
<jasonago> CakeProphet: it looks like that is the problem...maybe try experimenting if oss alsa or others work...
<CakeProphet> m-c, ah wait... it's working.
<abchirk> Ahadiel top shows only the % or?
<CakeProphet> I converting one of my .mp3s to wave with lame and aplay is playing it.
<CakeProphet> *converted
<m-c> Glad to "hear" it.  :)
<CakeProphet> my guess is it's a codec problem... but I have gstreamer-ugly-whatever and all that stuff installed.
<jasonago> spanther: maybe we should report this to ubuntu...this is not a funny thing...if we remove a program, the library and its helper dependencies should not be removed if other programs still depends on it...
<bobertdos> ﻿Viking667: haha, that's just the way the Unix environment is. Lots of packages are interrelated. When one package goes, the packages that depend on it go too.
<jasonago> whois spanther
<Viking667> yeah, I get THAT bit... I just don't get why those PARTICULAR dependencies.
<nano_> when i issue "groups" command, i have a certain output....however when I run the "groups myname" command i have a different output......why is this happening?
<jasonago> what's the proper fstab option so that I can mount, remount, unmount, and edit all files in a hard disk?
<Flannel> nano_: with a prefix for the username
<bobertdos> ﻿Viking667: haha, I see
<nano_> Flannel: i don't follow
<jasonago> what's the proper fstab option so that I can mount, remount, unmount, and edit all files in a hard disk? Vfat and ntfs...
<Flannel> nano_: the "groups username" outputs "username: [groups]"
<nano_> Flannel: I don't see that difference
<midkniht> mybuntu
<Flannel> spanther: You said you remove totem and its libs, if you told it to remove the libs, it will remove them, plus anything that depends on them
<Flannel> nano_: Pastebin your two outputs then
<nano_> Flannel: okay
<spanther> Flannel, but why doesn't synaptic warn me if they are used from other parts too :)
<spanther> so that i can uncheck them from remove list ^^
<Flannel> spanther: When you mark them for removal, it should pop up saying "these other things will be removed too"
<spanther> Flannel, yeah but i cant see what's depending on what
<nano_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28202/
<Flannel> spanther: If you just un-remove the things that are removed that you dont want, it'll reinstall them.
<Flannel> spanther: or rather, won't remove them
<spanther> Flannel, okay :)
<Flannel> nano_: You "just created" meaning in the same terminal session, right?
<nano_> Flannel: yes
<nano_> Flannel: but i get the same results if i open up a new terminal..
<Flannel> nano_: If you restart your terminal, it'll reload
<Flannel> nano_: yes.
 * midkniht plays fretsonfire
<Zombies> i did sudo apt-get install php5 and sudo apt-get install php5-mysql and in my script i don't have access to mysql_connect() function
<Zombies> Am I doing something wrong?
<nano_> Flannel: i have reloaded and no matter
<Zombies> I added: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php to my apache config and PHP seems to be working otherwise
<Zombies> I just can't access the mysql functions :(
<sedd> can someone tell me how to search entire drive for a file at commandline please
<Zombies> Wups
<Zombies> lol
<jasonago> Zombies: could it be the mysql server is not started?
<Zombies> I just restarted apache2 and everything works fine :)
<Zombies> jasonago: i must've installed php5-mysql after starting apache
<jasonago> Zombies: ok there you go...
<Zombies> Sorry i'm a retard :)
<chipbuddy> ...
<jasonago> Zombies: you can join the php channel if you have further questions...they might help you on other things...
<chipbuddy> how come ubuntu is so sluggish for me? i don't have the proprietary ati drivers installed, but things are REALLY slow. is this normal with out a working graphics card?
<midkniht> yep
<midkniht> graphics makes a diff
<Zombies> wow ubuntu has really come a long way
<sharma> hi
<jasonago> chipbuddy: what seems to be slow? the screen graphics or running some programs?
<Flannel> chipbuddy: If you disable the eyecandy, you'll have better responsivity
<sharma> any body there
<chipbuddy> bah. i've had really bad experiences with the restricted drivers. I don't need visual effects, is there any way i can get my graphics card to hobble along?
<Zombies> after a fresh install i got apache/php/mysql installed and working in about 15minutes
<chipbuddy> i don't have any eye candy on
<Flannel> chipbuddy: You turned it off?
<Zombies> whatever happened to gvim ?
<midkniht> load slack
<chipbuddy> switching between two open windows takes 2 or so seconds
<chipbuddy> it was never on
<Seven_Six_Two> sharma, is anybody where?
<midkniht> moar proc power
<Flannel> chipbuddy: It's on by default
<Zombies> when i try apt-get install gvim i get nothing
<Flannel> Zombies: vim-gnome
<tleeonly> what can i do to get videos to run faster in firefox
<new> is
<Zombies> Flannel: thx :)
<chipbuddy> hm... well maybe i did turn it off at some point. i know i uninstalled compiz. and my restricted drivers aren't being used
<chipbuddy> Flannel: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects is set to none
<reymon1408> anyone here having trouble with hardy heron and Xv ?
<tleeonly> anyone have trouble playing videos in firefox
<chriswr> what is SQL?
<meeero> i'm using thunderbird and there's a password stored for an email-account which i can't remember any more - is there a way to read the password from thunderbird's config-files or something..?
<Seven_Six_Two> chriswr, Structured Query Language
<chriswr> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> chriswr, database
<jasonago> meeero: i think there's some utility out there on the net...or just ask the people from thunderbird...
<meeero> yes, i found such programs, but they require windows :/
<kaddy> tleeonly are you talkin about youtube video's etc?
<tleeonly> the shows on veoh
<owen1> anyone using retune (for syncing the ipod)?
<Seven_Six_Two> tleeonly, I think that requires an exe, or maybe activex
<tleeonly> well they will play but a slower rate than windows does
<Seven_Six_Two> tleeonly, oh that's strange. it stutters? or actually plays slowly?
<tleeonly> plays frames one at a time and i have downloaded a video and it plays fine
<kaddy> im trying it now
<muaddib> on a laptop how do u configure the buttons... ubunt seemed to detect the volume control but not the others
<Seven_Six_Two> tleeonly, does it do it when it's fullscreen?
<tleeonly> worse
<Flannel> !mediakeys | muaddib
<ubottu> muaddib: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Seven_Six_Two> tleeonly, have you tried right clicking on the video and turning the quality down?
<tleeonly> no i havent
<iuri> hi there, in evolution email's client my emails just disapeared from inbox folder
<iuri> how to get them back
<Seven_Six_Two> iuri, it depends on what you did just before your emails disappeared
<blimey85> I'm getting an error when trying to upgrade to Hardy from Feisty: OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory
<iuri> Seven_Six_Two, they are still there
<iuri> i can see inbox counter
<Viking667> blimey85: err, it's SUGGESTED that you go upwards by distro release... i.e. upgrade to Gutsy, THEN to Hardy.
<iuri> Seven_Six_Two, but they don;t show on the main
<blimey85> I think it was trying to upgrade to Gutsy... I was using the "do-release-upgrade -d" command
<muaddib> Flannel: how can i add keyboard shortcuts there doesn't seem to be an option
<tleeonly> didnt make a difference
<Seven_Six_Two> iuri, can you open them?
<iuri> nope
<m-c> muaddib: System -> Pref -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<iuri> Seven_Six_Two, nope, it's only the inbox (15) that i see
<kaddy> keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu... theres plenty of info if you google it
<Seven_Six_Two> iuri, did you enter something into a filter box?
<iuri> no i didn;t
<tleeonly> 762 I have cable internet and it does it on all videos i play
<muaddib> m-c: i see u can edit what's there but i don't see how you add new shrtcuts from keyboard shortcuts
<iuri> Seven_Six_Two, no i didn't they are just gone
<iuri> i was typing an email
<iuri> just that
<blimey85> question... is it still ok to use "apt-get dist-upgrade" or does that no longer work?
<t0ny-p40> I just upgraded my kernel and now my sound stopped working what package do I need to reinstall to get the drivers for my nvidia nforce ac97? With alsa?
<iuri> Seven_Six_Two, when i got back the was no emaila anymore
<Flannel> blimey85: It is.  But only one release at a time, skipping is a recipe for headaches
<Seven_Six_Two> iuri, can you export your inbox and reimport it?
<iuri> i am trying that just now
<blimey85> ok, since the other way isn't working for me, i'm going to go that route... it's never failed me in the past. First to Gutsy and then to Hardy.
<iuri> right now
<Viking667> I'm using dist-upgrade right now, it's working where "Upgrade Release" wasn't working.
<kaddy> about the keyboard shortcuts  u need to install xbindkeys
<ZeroOP> good night everyone! thank you for all your help this evening :)
<stodan___> hi, i need help, i have external usb drive, where i have installed system. this morning i shut down system and now in work i started it, but 3 partitions are missing (2x ext3 and swap)
<stodan___> /dev/sdb1   *           1          65      522081   83  Linux
<stodan___> /dev/sdb2              66        3981    31455270   83  Linux
<stodan___> /dev/sdb3            3982       30401   212218650    5  Extended
<stodan___> /dev/sdb5           22570       30401    62910540    7  HPFS/NTFS
<stodan___> what should i do? i am afraid to do anything, to not lose all data
<jeeves__> how can I find out where my IEEE 1394 port is in the /dev/ directory?  I'm trying to capture video from my digital cam
<spoo1> I have a problem and need some help
<spoo1> anyone?...
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, there are lots of people here
<spoo1> yeah I can see that
<manguy> Just ask your question
<maxagaz> is there a game like this http://www.huidabbs.com/play.htm on linux ?
<Viking667> spoo1: you'd be better off asking something specific, rather than "I need some help"
<Viking667> -ENOMINDREAD
<Seven_Six_Two> maxagaz, look on happypenguin.com
<jeeves__> manguy, any news on how I can find where my firewire port is in the DEV?
<spoo1> I had Ubuntu 8.04 and just installed 8.04.1 and now my screen resolution will not go higher than 800x600
<spoo1> I had it at 1366x768
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, do you have  /dev/raw1394  ?
<blimey85> ok, my sources are updated for Gutsy... do I want to continue? hehe... the moment of truth...
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, no.
<spoo1> If I run the live CD it lets me use 1366x768
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, you need to edit your xorg.conf
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, however, if I look in my PCI listing, it's listed
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, check out this thread, may help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40039
<myredsun> hellow
<blimey85> hi myredsun
<myredsun> This is my first visit
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, thanks.  as well, are you any good with mounting MP3 players?  I can't get my Pilips GoGear to work
<blimey85> mine too
<spoo1> how do I this?
<silvia> Hello Folks... using ndiswrapper -a (device number) should force ndiswrapper to recognize it as the hardware and, therefore, make it show up in ndiswrapper -l, right? or not?
<myredsun> haha
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, no problem. Not really, don't have one. But you could try using  sudo fdisk -l  to get the  /dev
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, humm, one sec.  fire wire issue first
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, please type intended recipient's name to enable colour coded clients
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, good idea :)
<m-c> silvia: Not possible to get hardware that supports Ubuntu a little better?
<NoName86> hi
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two how do I do this?
<silvia> m-c: laptop... :-P
<spoo1> timmytron test
<Viking667> hm. I seem ta have had a system hang, on "updating locales"
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, what kind of vid card do you have?
<Viking667> uhm, sorry, "Generating locales... "
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two all I know is that its ATI
<blimey85> is it true that Ubuntu has poor hardware support? I keep hearing that people have a hard time getting it to install on some stuff. I'm using it on SliceHost and have had no issues but they probably choose hardware that works really well with it.
<joustin> anyone know of an irc client that is similar to Mirc with invision?
<silvia> m-c: the forsaken broadcom :-) mine particularly has lots of problems under fwcutter (abysmal speed, dropped connections) so I'm trying to get ndiswrapper to recognize it....
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, do you have ati control center installed?
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two ATI 9250
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ok, it's showing the mods are loaded, but I don't have a /dev/ieee1394/ directory
<DistroJockey> Viking667, is is really hung? That step can take a while
<NoName86> blimey not all
<NoName86> mostly are support in ubuntu
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, what about  /dev/raw1394 ?
<blimey85> Viking667, which version are you on and which are you going to?
<Viking667> DistroJockey: it's not "hung" as such, but here's the tree:  su---bash---apt-get---dpkg---locales.postins---locale-gen---locale-gen---localedef---gzip
<NoName86> anyone know how to get rid of high process running???
<Viking667> that's the line that seems to be stopped, and gzip is a zombie
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two give me sec please
<Viking667> NoName86: disregard that problem.
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, nope, no directory
<blimey85> NoName86, you can use the kill command with the id
<Viking667> NoName86: I'm assuming you mean a process with an id of say, 342995  ?
<NoName86> when i was listening music, suddenly got process run quite high
<blimey85> NoName86 - "kill -9 id" such as "kill -9 2545"
<NoName86> but it is just a short time
<Seven_Six_Two> NoName86, or run top, kit "k", enter pid, enter level
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, it's not a premissions issue, it's an issue of the device not being there.
<NoName86> ya but i counldnt find which process
<blimey85> did you check top?
<Viking667> NoName86: uhm, what do you mean by A"process  run quite high"?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, check out that post I mentioned if you havn't (especially the part that mentions dmesg
<NoName86> because thats just very short time
<blimey85> ah
<NoName86> thats mean when i listening music
<NoName86> and my music will suddenly hang there
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, I did, and it shows the cam
<NoName86> and i see the process monitor, it show some process running
<Seven_Six_Two> NoName86, what's it called?
<Viking667> I've got this for ps on localedef:   23069 pts/1    R+    13:41 localedef --no-archive --magic=20051014 -i en_AU -c -f UTF-8 en_AU.UTF-8
<blimey85> question... after running apt-get dist-upgrade and going from Feisty to Hardy, what's next? Do I need to reboto before going from Gutsy to Hardy?
<NoName86> system monitor
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, http://www.pastebin.ca/1075188
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two I don't know what you mean by control center so I'm gonna say that I don't think I have it
<Viking667> blimey85: it's probably a good idea, yes
<blimey85> is there any other commands to run before the reboot or after?
<blimey85> I mean are there... not is there...
<NoName86> anyone got idea for my prob?
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, I think you might have to get it from the site. or you could try running      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two what will that do?
<Viking667> blimey85: it's probably a good idea, yes, as in, reboot, then kick off the next upgrade.
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, you could try   sudo modprobe raw1394
<Seven_Six_Two> system monitor is the process that uses all the cpu making your music hang?
<paolo> hi *. I have been thinkint to switch from gentoo to ubuntu. In gentoo it is possible to install an unstable package although most of the rest are stable. Is it possible to do something like that in ubuntu? any doc?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, then re-insert the device
<blimey85> ok, I'll do a reboot... a little nervous about that... worried it won't come back up
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, ask you questions to create a new xorg.conf
<blimey85> not sure why I'm so nervous this time around... never had an issue with an upgrade in the past
<Viking667> blimey85: there shouldn't be any reason why it won't.
<NoName86> no it shows me there is some process running
<spoo1> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, then you restart x with alt-ctrl-bksp
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, nope, still dosn't like it
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, :( Sorry, out of ideas atm
<blimey85> how long does an upgrade typically take? obviously it dpends on the speed of the machine but I'm just curious... it's been 8 or 9 month since I last upgraded and I don't remember how long that was
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ok, stick around.  I'll get annoyed with this and move on to the MP3 player soon
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, does dmesg look a bit better now though, or the same?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ARRGGHHH.  if I run Kino as root, it works
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, ahh :)
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two ok I am running off of my live CD right now give me a min and I will reboot
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, so, how can I fix that?
<Seven_Six_Two> paolo, anything is possible. just not recommended
<Seshuan> Hey all
<Seshuan> Would xfire work in wine?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, never heard of Kino, but maybe you need to add your user account to audio/video groups if not already
<Seven_Six_Two> jeeves__, add yourself to the firewire group. or 1394. or video
<silvia> Folks... using ndiswrapper -a (device number) should force ndiswrapper to recognize it as the hardware and, therefore, make it show up in ndiswrapper -l, right? or not?
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, how do I do that?
<blimey85> damn, it's done... that was fast...
<paolo> Seven_Six_Two: ok... i give you a simple example. I need unison versoin 2.27 (otherwise I can't use it). Does that mean that I need to make the machine unstable?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, and it works once I run it as root!!!
<Seven_Six_Two> jeeves__, users & groups in your admin menu
<Viking667> hm. Now 23069 pts/1    R+    24:28 localedef --no-archive --magic=20051014 -i en_AU -c -f UTF-8 en_AU.UTF-8
<Viking667> seems pretty stalled to me.
<blimey85> paolo - yes it's possible. you can list unstable repositories in your sources list and they'll get pulled in... or you can download and install a .deb file manually, or of course install from source
<blimey85> what's the command to check the current Ubuntu version?
<Seven_Six_Two> paolo, it might be. I don't know about that program's dependencies or what it does.
<blimey85> isn't it lsb -l or something like that
<Viking667> blimey85: uname -a  or check inside /etc/issue
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, ok, where in the GUI is it?
<blimey85> thank you!
<Seshuan> Would xfire work in wine?
<blimey85> it's rebooting.
<paolo> blimey85: thanks for your reply. if I add unstable repositories, how do i chose the version I want? would by default give the most unstable?
<NoName86> alright i got the same prob just now.....
<NoName86> .i checked the top
<NoName86> and i coundnt find any process running in high memory
<paolo> Seven_Six_Two: it doesn't really matter what it does. My question is, how can I have that particular versoin, without having to download the .deb by hand
<blimey85> paolo - if you are doing it through apt (using sources list) then you'll get the newest version. You can always download the .deb or source for the program and do it that way too...
<NoName86> im wondering will it be the musix application cause the problem
<blimey85> paolo - do you need a particular version or the very latest?
<paolo> blimey85: the very last would be good
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, and I don't have a "firewire" group
<energy> help
<paolo> blimey85: so you are saying that if I try to do it through apt, the whole system would be intrepid right?
<energy> ** ERROR **: Failure while preparing statement, (error=1, table itemsets has no column named parent_node_id) SQL: "INSERT INTO itemsets (item_id,parent_item_id,node_id,parent_node_id,read,comment) VALUES (?,?,?,?,?,?)"
<energy> aborting...
<energy> Aborted
<energy> liferea
<energy> ?
<blimey85> paolo - find a source for the latest version and add that to your sources list... then when you do "apt-get upgrade" you should pull in the newest version
<andycan> When will be the 2.6.25.xx kernel released under repos?
<nano_> Flannel: bro, i have tried but I still get different results from running "groups" vs "groups myname"
<Seven_Six_Two> jeeves__, might just be video group. I don't know because I don't have firewire
<ndlovu> I'm trying to delete a directory structure over ftp with something like 2000 files using gftp. it's a painfully slow process - any faster ways without shell access?
<blimey85> paolo - it depends on the source you add... if you have one just for that, then no. If you change one of the major sources in your list then maybe... for example, if you change from Hardy to Intrepid, it's going to pull a lot of new packages
<sniff> can i safely update running kernel (2.6.24-19-generic to same version) with adept, without rebooting? i want libs and apps upgraded, but don't want to reboot because current kernel is running nicely
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, neither do I. If you click your username and choose properties then User Privileges, you should see ticks in most boxes, you could try ticking the ones that aren't
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, nm, I'll just run it as root
<paolo> blimey85: I am still not sure I understand. This is what I want http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/unison . How do I find a source only for that package?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, if everything is unticked, close the Users and Groups thing and reopen it
<intravenous> server slashnet
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, try and find a way not to if you can
<Viking667> blach. Top shows this: 23069 root      25   0 54976  52m  824 R 99.5 21.0  29:52.76 localedef
<Viking667> ... with 208k into swap.
<pbp> If I don't have a stable internet connection and wants to install packages manually, how can I ensure that the dependencies are taken care of
<nano_> I get different results when I run "groups" vs "groups myname"...does anybody know what could cause this?
<sniff> pbp: apt-get first downloads all and _then_ installs
<ndlovu> can I upload a php script that will do the job easier?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, I noticed a bug when I checked my User Privileges (nothing was ticked, so I closed and reopened and most things were ticked)
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, everything is ticked here
<pbp> sniff: but i want to know all the dependencies so tha it can be downloaded separately and installed
<shashi__> I have created a partition by using GParted in Ubuntu 8.04 . I would like to include that partition in /etc/fstab, and i would like to include by using UUID (like how Ubuntu does) . If i specify UUID in /etc/fstab file, and if issue "mount -a" command, i am getting the error "mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/0fc296ce-6376-4ecc-952d-48e99ae5604d does not exist" .  Anyone tell me what i am missing ?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ok, on to the MP3 player.
<blimey85> Viking667 - I'm up... it shows 7.10... wouldn't let me ssh immediately for some reason... took a couple minutes and then showed it had been up for 5 minutes... but everything seems to be working
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, k. In that post I mention it did mention directory permissions. Might want to look at that sometime
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, idealy, I'd like to just mount it like a regular drive
<Flannel> pbp: apt-cache showpkg [package]
<sniff> pbp: ah yes now i see. but doesn't dpkg command list the dependencies when you try to install a package file?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, that would probably need an entry in  /etc/fstab
<jm2k> What is the recommended MySQL "long_query_time" time? I know default is 10 secs but isn't 10 secs too long?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, I was looking on the forums, and since it's a Philips GoGear, there is some messed up way of attaching to it.
<Viking667> blimey85: good one. Now time to kick off the next upgrade.
<Flannel> jm2k: You'll be better off asking in #mysql
<Viking667> But I guess you know that already
<blimey85> yea, starting it right now
<adred> hi my box couldn't read FAT partition, what should i do? my files are stored there :(
<jm2k> Flannel: i did ask, no response.
<pbp> flannel, sniff: thanks for that info
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, for fstab you need to either get the  /dev/????  from  sudo fdisk -l  or the  UUID  from  sudo blkid
<Viking667> I'm still awaiting localedef
<paolo> blimey85: any hint?
<sniff> but talking about dependencies, is my system safe without rebooting if i apt-get upgrade running kernel with newer package but which is of same version?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, well, fdisk only shows the mounted drives
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, it will show connected drives, even if not mounted
<adred> hi my box couldn't read FAT partition, what should i do? my files are stored there :(
<Viking667> now, what the heck could be holding up locales? It's been sitting metaphorically twiddling it's thumbs for over 40 minutes.
<pbp> #part
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, it dosn't show.  google "gogear" and see what it comes up with
<pbp> part
<Seven_Six_Two> jeeves__, try cfdisk
<jat_>  /server psybnc.gempakbox.net 10251 arecacatechu
<pbp> does screenlets or awn cause any shutdown issues in hardy ?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, heaps of forum posts, looks like a bugger to get going
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, ok?  how?  and what do I do?  I'd like this thing to auto mount like it does wth USB drives
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ahhh, here it is.  mtp-detect
<Seven_Six_Two> jeeves__, oh sorry I forgot it was the philips. what output does dmesg give when you plug it in?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, also saw mention of installing something called  gnomad  that solved the persons problem
<Viking667> .... huh? Even a "kill -9 <pid> doesn't kill it.
<Eonoo> Viking667: Error: No closing quotation
<Viking667> yeah, I know. Sorry. I'll correct it, just to suit your neat bot heart.
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, gnomad made a mess out of my system, and crashed my player.  I had to reflash it with a proper firmware (through windows), and then move my songs back!  LOL
<spoo1> Seven_Six_Two all it asked me was stuff about the keyboard
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, ouch
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, one sec. I'll paste bin it
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, it didn't ask for a resolution?
<spoo1> nope
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two nope
<Viking667> I killed the parent process in the end...
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, sorry, I better stop suggesting stuff then as I can't test it
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, ouch. looks like you need to start reading
<Viking667> now it's continuing.
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two ??
<Viking667> (along with the inevitable errors)
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, http://www.pastebin.ca/1075209
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, http://www.pastebin.ca/1075209
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, lol...you may have to fill in your xorg.conf by hand, or install the control center from the ati site.
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, did you see that pastebin post?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, http://www.pastebin.ca/1075209
<spoo1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two, why would it work fine on the live CD but not after install?
<blimey85> Viking667: did you just say you killed something during your upgrade?
<Seven_Six_Two> jeeves__, yeah. and your device looks unsupported to me...
<Viking667> yeah. Had to kill a "locale-def"
<blimey85> sorry I was only half paying attention... trying to do five things at once while keeping an eye on my own upgrade
<Viking667> but I wouldn't normally have to do that.
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, once again...  Philips can't play nice.  LOL.
<blimey85> which version are you currently on?
<Viking667> me? Currently upgrading TO hardy.
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, I don't know, but It happened to me although I keep a backup of my xorg.conf now
<Viking667> the packages are downloaded and installed, now it's configuring.
<gukkels> Hi! Can anyone give me link on something like "STEP-BY-STEP HOWTO - how to tranfer existing ubuntu on new larger drive"? I suspect it is trivial task, but I found nothing on google.
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two, that sounds like a good idea....
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two, would that help with a RAM issue also?
<Seven_Six_Two> jeeves__, I had a cheap philips webcam that I never got working either. I took it apart to see what was inside.
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, may not fix it, but I found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605461
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, you can ask, but I don't know a lot about it
<jeeves__> Seven_Six_Two, that's too bad.  it's a nice 8gb unit.  I'd REALLY like to make it work.  then my switch from microcrap to Ubuntu will be worth it!
<blimey85> it's a shame not everything can be upgraded this way.
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, thanks, one sec, I'll look
<mudonirc> hi all
<DistroJockey> gukkels, first you will need a live cd with gparted on it
<blimey85> for example, I'd love to be able to apt-upgrade joomla
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two, since I installed Ubuntu it has show that I only have 256 Mib of RAM but in fact  I have 1 GiB installed and my BIOS reads it
<DistroJockey> gukkels, as you can't copy the partition you are running from
<forztl> does anyone have a workaround for using the scroll wheel in the gnome workspace switcher with compiz?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, nope, no help
<DistroJockey> gukkels, then you would use gparted to copy the partition to the new drive (then resize it bigger) and make a swap partition. Then install grub and fix /etc/fstab to set the right UUID's. Maybe not the easyest way looking at that :)
<Seven_Six_Two> spoo1, dunno sorrry
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, *nods*
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two, no problem thanks anyway
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, hold on, we may have something here.
<loz__> good morning all
<dav1> hi
<kaiwen> lol, the is-a-jerk.com thing
<kaiwen> bot?
<kaiwen> any way to kick it out
<dav1> can I get some help installing an nvidia driver for a geforce 8600m gt on hardy?
<kaiwen> dav1: try envy
<DistroJockey> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<kaiwen> davy: apt-get install envy
<loz__> has anyone managed to install sound blaster card with oss v4?
<forztl> kaiwen, i reported it in #freenode, hopefully something will be done
<DistroJockey> kaiwen, dav1 : see above
<kaiwen> ok, thanks forztl
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two,  how do I fill out the xorg.conf
<spoo1> ?
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two, its really hard isn't is
<dav1> thanks guys!
<webbi> hello
<kaiwen> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaiwen> spoo1: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<webbi> I just plug my APC UPS to my pc via usb, and I got it in dmesg: hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion
<webbi> which is my /dev/ for that usb ?
<spoo1> ﻿﻿Seven_Six_Two, is it something that I shouldn't do if I'm not really comfortable with the terminal?
<ompaul> webbi, lsusb
<Ham1979> hello
<webbi> ompaul, Bus 1, Device 3
<kaiwen> spoo1 what are you trying to do
<webbi> ompaul, how that help?
<Ham1979> I wanted to install xwindows and did kubunutu instead of ubuntu
<kaiwen> your xorg.conf should be in teh directory /etc/X11
<Ham1979> I thought I had removed it but the kubuntu log in comes up when the system restarts
<kaiwen> Ham
<kaiwen> that has to do with the kdm
<webbi> ompaul, is there anyway to know how that device is called in /dev/ ?
<Ham1979> hmmm
<kaiwen> you can switch it with dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kaiwen> try that ;)_
<Ham1979> thanks
<kaiwen> are you talking about just the login screen?
<DistroJockey> Ham1979, check what is listed when you click Sessions at the login screen
<kaiwen> if that's so, you can change it do the gdm login screen doing that
<kaiwen> if you want to switch to Xwindows session you have to do what DistroJockey suggested
<Ham1979> it says Gnome(Previous) but nothing happens when I click
<kaiwen> type it in terminal ham
<kaiwen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Ham1979> default display kdm or gdm what does that mean?
<kaiwen> kdm is the kde display manager
<webbi> anybody know how can I know how a usb is called in /dev/ ? I just plugged my UPS and I dont know
<kaiwen> gdm is the gnome displa manager
<webbi> it's a device like a mouse... not like a mass storage device
<kaiwen> Ham, what are you trying to do though?
<spoo1> I just installed 8.04.1 hardy and now my screen Resolution will not go any higher than 800x600. The live CD alows me to run at 1366x768 which is what I used on 8.04 hardy
<wols> spoo1: videocard? video drivers?
<kaiwen> spoo1, you'll have to edit yoru xorg.conf
<webbi> wow very useful help here
<webbi> crap
<spoo1> ATI 9520
<timmytron> 9250
<kaiwen> spoo1, you have to edit your xorg.conf I don't want to repeat
<spoo1> ﻿kaiwen I just tried that as suggested by Seven_Six_two and all id asked was ?'s about my keyboard
<kaiwen> ?
<wols> spoo1: answer me
<forztl> does anyone here use compiz?
<spoo1> wols ATI 9520
<timmytron> 9250!
<spoo1> oh 9250
<spoo1> sorry
<kaiwen> spoo1: but if you look before spoo, I gave an alternative but you didn't reply
<roxygirl> Can anyone recommend a GUI for a database system, that's NOT openoffice??
<m-c> spoo1 Are you pretty proficient with ubuntu yet?  There are some new open source graphic drivers that work real nice, but require some tinkering to get going.
<kaiwen> spoo1: have you tried my alternative before?
<Flannel> roxygirl: MySQL has the admin thing...
<spoo1> m-c no I am a newB
<wols> spoo1: that is not all I asked
<DistroJockey> ohh, and I just found the answer for webbi. Took bad they were impatient :(
<DistroJockey> Too^
<kaiwen> spoo1:  then look what i typed before spoo
<roxygirl> flannel: but it doesn't really have any form design options, does it?
<m-c> spoo1: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature ; http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=844e52238b85865d489a98d68b85e322&t=9951  Might just keep these links around, just in case
<spoo1> ﻿kaiwen sorry I didn't see your alt suggestion
<spoo1> ﻿kaiwen can you repeat it?
<kaiwen> spoo1: before you keep on asking the same question again
<kaiwen> spoo1: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> roxygirl: I'm not really sure.  SQL supports views, you won't get a GUI form-ish thing, no.  You'd have to make one (which isn't too difficult)
<kaiwen> does it work spoo1?
<nextplace> hi gouys does anybody know about the hibernate and standby funktion in Hardy?
<kaiwen> nextplace, yes
<roxygirl> flannel: through what means would I make forms? (I have probably 15 tables, and would like about 10 different forms for them to support documentation for my new business.
<kaiwen> nextplace, i personally think it's a bit buggy though, but it may be jsut me, i'm running a laptop
<spoo1> ﻿kaiwen, okay I did that
<kaiwen> nextplace, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<kaiwen> spoo1 well?
<Flannel> roxygirl: You could use any programming language to make a variety of types of UIs.  There may be some pre-fam "form" sort of thing, but I'm not aware of one.  You might ask in #mysql or #postgres or something similar if they have any tools
<nextplace> kaiwen: k, i'll have a look at the Energy Options
<wols> roxygirl: an editor (if it's html forms)
<spoo1> ﻿kaiwen a window popped up with a bunch of info on it...
<roxygirl> flannel: great, thanks! i'll go there
<spoo1> ﻿kaiwen I'm sorry I don't know much about this
<kaiwen> exactly
<roxygirl> wols: like bluefish?
<kaiwen> do you see ? any more?
<forztl> roxygirl, i've never used it, but have you looked at kexi?
<kaiwen> what kind of info does it show, at least give a line, and please be efficient about it
<kaiwen> dont' want to wait 1 min. for a reply
<roxygirl> fortzl: started looking, but am leery as it's set up alot like openoffice...which just ended up being a waste of my time because it didn't work very well
<wols> roxygirl: like gedit
<wols> roxygirl: can you program?
<kaiwen> spoo1: so what does the info show?
<kaiwen> spoo1: we shouldn't need to ask, if you really need the help you'll tell us
<roxygirl> wols: i'm pretty basic, and would rather not have to learn all the programming and have a nice GUI where I can easily build relationships and join tables...don't really have the time to learn everything right now while starting up this business
<kaiwen> otherwise all the info we knwo about to solve ur problem is that you opened xorg.conf
<kaiwen> that doesn't help
<schone> hi all
<spoo1> Kaiwen, I'm sorry if you will be patient with me I'm trying to answer you properly so that all in formation is helpful
<kaiwen> ok
<kaiwen> spoo1 try this first
<Viking667> Time I headed into a reconfigure of locales, I think.
<Ham1979> i think i must have 2 gnomes installed as yesterday i added icons on my desktop and now xubuntu is empty
<schone> i just used GParted to format a drive to ext3. But for some reason I can not seem to find it any more? Any tips to have it showing?
<Viking667> uh. Install hasn't yet finished. darn.
<kaiwen> go to terminal and do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Viking667> gotta wait.
<kaiwen> and see if that helps, the instruction should be noob friendly
<kaiwen> but, there is a catch, make sure the driver is vesa
<DistroJockey> schone, sounds like the UUID changed. If you were using fstab to mount it before that is
<schone> Distrojockey :  I just looked at the status in GParted it doesn't seem to be mounted anymore
<schone> Is there a quick way to mount it?
<DistroJockey> schone, did you have to manually mount it before formatting, or was it automatic?
<schone> it found it automatically ( well GParted did ) but I couldnt actually mount it or view it (NTFS before)
<spoo1> Kaiwen, it was the same as what I did earlier
<kaiwen> really
<kaiwen> ok open xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> schone, you can  mkdir  a place to mount it, then  mount /dev/xxxx /place/to/mount/to
<DistroJockey> schone, sudo mount that is ^
<kaiwen> spoo1; scroll down until you find something that says "Default Screen"
<blimey85> how would one install the latest PHP on Hardy? Is there a source for the latest php releases?
<DistroJockey> schone, you need to replace  /dev/xxxx  with what the devices name is
<kaiwen> under that tell me what is under Modes
<kaiwen> under the subsection "Display"
<vixy_fox> Evening everyone. I'm having an issue with Second Life running poorly in Ubuntu 8.04, and I tried looking up for a solution online but couldn't find any. I was wondering if anyone might know how I can get a better performance out of it? (Sorry if this is not the place to ask)
<DistroJockey> schone, or mount it using gparted?
<Ham1979> kaiwen was this for mesudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kaiwen> Ham,  no
<kaiwen> Ham, tell me what you are trying to do overall
<kaiwen> Ham, are you just trying to change the login screen? or the session type
<Ham1979> I take it I have gnome and xubuntu installed then
<Ham1979> which look similar?
<ompaul> done
<kaiwen> hmm?
<kaiwen> Ham, can you tell me what you are trying to do though?
<timmytron> whoa..
<spoo1> Section "Screen"
<spoo1> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<spoo1> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<spoo1> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<spoo1> EndSection
<FloodBot2> spoo1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaiwen> ok it seems to not detect ur monitor
<Ham1979> I just want xwindows (gnome) to start when the pc reboots. I set up all my desktop icons yesterday but now I have reconfigured kdm xubuntu has started and my desktop is blank and no thunderbird
<kaiwen> what's the main resolution you want spoo1?
<spoo1> 1366x768
<kaiwen> Ham, that makes it easier, go to sessions at the login and choose gnome
<blimey85> does anyone know the target release timeframe for Intrepid?
<kaiwen> ok spoo1 if that is the resolution do the following:
<blimey85> and is Ubuntu going to do a cross-promo with Dodge? lol
<DistroJockey> blimey85, October
<blimey85> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<Flannel> blimey85: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule  more questions in #ubuntu+1
<Ham1979> thanks
<kaiwen> After the device line
<kaiwen> Ham does it work?
<vixy_fox> Was wondering if anyone had a solution to Second Life client having poor FPS when running in Ubuntu 8.04?
<kaiwen> spoo1: press enter and type the follow : SubSection "Display"
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, tried turning off Desktop Effects?
<spoo1> ﻿kaiwen, where at?
<kaiwen> press enter then tab, next type in: modes        "1366x768"
<spoo1> in terminal?
<kaiwen> read what i typpe
<kaiwen> no at xorg.conf
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: Concidering my system specs I would hope I would not have to
<spoo1> ok
<kaiwen> at the place where i told you to find
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, heh, try anyway :)
<Ham1979> kawiwen: very strange it still starts the same session but I can reset that up - just having trouble with thunderbird permission setting up a profile
<kaiwen> thunderbird permission. have you tried running thunderbird under sudo?
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: What's the easiest way to turn it off?
<kaiwen> tell me if that works
<kaiwen> if that works, i may know the problem
<schone> distrojockey it is asking my to specify a filesystem type?
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, System - Preferences - Appearance
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, then Visual Effects
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: Believe it or not... that made it worse >.>
<DistroJockey> schone, what did you format it as?
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, hmm
<schone> ext3
<vixy_fox> Distrojocky: They way it looks right now. It looks as if your running duke nukem 3d, on a very crappy machine.
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, maybe a restart of X now that Visual Effects are disabled?
<rhalff> hi my upgrade hangs while updating locales, I can't kill -9 localedef either, any suggestions ?
<DistroJockey> schone, as ext3 mount shouldn't need to ask that I would have thought
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: I'm really going to dislike it if I'm going to have to keep restarting X each time I run Second Life. I've seen videos of it running perfectly fine, on systems with less performance than mine.
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: And running Visual Effects at the same time in the videos
<schone> hmm
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, and you have restricted drivers?
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: I'm not to sure how I could tell. I used Envy to install my nVidia drivers.
<DistroJockey> schone, can you pastebin what you tried and see please?
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, then yep.
<schone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28221/
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: What I find odd, is when I go and use 3D cube to move between panes, it doesn't lag at all, even when I can still see the Second Life window.
<schone> there u go distrojockey
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: That is why this is really confusing me.
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, maybe a quick check to see if  glxgears  gives any errors when run in terminal
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: What exactly would I type in terminal to test that?
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, glxgears
<DistroJockey> schone, so  /media/Backup  exists?
<schone> yep
<DistroJockey> schone, and the result of?   sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/Backup
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: I came up with an error. How do I use pastebin?
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | vixy_fox
<ubottu> vixy_fox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Viking667> yeesh. Locales wouldn't define, and the program stopped, dead.
<schone> distrojockey : sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 ./Backup worked!
<Viking667> ... though funnily eneugh, still in running state, even as I shut down.
<Viking667> ah, it's gone.
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, go there, paste and copy the location from the Adress bar
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28224/
<DistroJockey> schone, Cool! And the one I mentioned didn't?
<TEN> Does anyone know how to make sure that ENABLED=1 in /etc/defaults/vdr is not ignored? (In other words, VDR currently won't autostart on reboot which is kind of nonsensical for a DVR ;) )
<schone> distrojockey: it is labelled 250.1 GB Media - is there a way to change this?
<schone> distrojockey : no i think the format of the command wasnt write
<Josdell> Hey everyone, I just watched The Dark Knight. It is so epic, sorry just gotta say it :)
<Gurpartap> What application to use to add bubble comments to pictures?
<DistroJockey> schone, label command maybe (need to unmount)
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, looks like the kernel and the driver don't match. You will need to fix that
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: I'm a complete newbie at Ubuntu really. Can you point me in the right direction of how to do that?
<nextplace> kaiwen: I know now the Problem of my hibernating Problem: It'S the w-lan card (Atheros A5007 PCI-E)
<Gurpartap> I just need to add some notes to a screenshot/mockup
<kaiwen> nextplace: lol, mine was my audio card
<kaiwen> weird reason, but it was true
<kaiwen> lol
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, same issue you get when a new driver is released and you install it manually. Umm, maybe, sec
<Ham1979> kaiwen - how do i run thunderbird under sudo in xwidnows
<kaiwen> go to terminal
<kaiwen> sudo thunderbird
<nextplace> kaiwen: it halts everytime on this line
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: KK, what I noticed though, is Envy doesn't have the newest nVidia driver in it. It has 173.14.05 where the newest driver is 173.14.09
<kaiwen> nextplace:same
<kaiwen> nextplace: that's why i dont' use it
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: I had tried to install the .09 driver manually, but it didn't work out right, so I tried using Envy after uninstalling the .09 driver. The kernel I guess didn't change with it.
<kaiwen> nextplace: it always halts, then u don't knwo what happens
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, yeah, I guess that's one reason why envyng is "unsupported"
<nextplace> kaiwen: now, I don't use it either
<nextplace> kaiwen: It starts quickly anyways
<kaiwen> nextplace: yeah, to tell you the truth, it's a bit dangerous to use it, i almost wanted to reinstall b/c
<kaiwen> i thought it was the kernel error
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: To get the newest driver installed, the .09, what would be the best way to install it?
<schone> distrojockey : do you know the command to relabel?
<kaiwen> then i took at might laptop batter to reset the memory and it worked fine, and figure out it was the hibernation
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, you might be better following the manual steps
<kaiwen> nextplace: basically it's bugy, dangerous, and you may encounter unexpected errors
<nextplace> kaiwen: I'm gonna write a bugreport now
<kaiwen> it does start quickly ;)
<kaiwen> kaiwen; ok, cool, i have the same problem, but it was b/c of my network card
<kaiwen> i mean audio card
<nextplace> kaiwen: the developement team has to know to fix this kind of bugs
<Ham1979> kaiwen: sudo mozilla-thunderbird brings up the profile i setup yesterday which is cool but how do i set it so that i don't have to go into termianl each time i wanna start thunderbird
<kaiwen> urs is network
<kaiwen> lol
<kaiwen> Ham i know ur problem :p
<kaiwen> see i told u lol
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: I tried doing that, but there are different places that tell you different things about manual install.. and I just don't know which one to follow.
<kaiwen> i knew it was permissions
<kaiwen> wait let me find it so i can explain it
<DistroJockey> schone, the following may help (read all of it first) : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4670
<kaiwen> Ham you'll have to change your user permissions
<kaiwen> are you under gnome or kde?
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, I thought the script you get and run from the nvidia site does all, and prompts when you don't have what it needs
<Ham1979> gnome
<kaiwen> hmm
<spoo1> kaiwen, you are awesome!!!
<kaiwen> are u able to go to kde?
<kaiwen> i'm running kde now
<Viking667> bah.
<vixy_fox> I tried following it, but for some reason the xconfig or something wasn't installed right and it freaked out on me relaly >.>
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, not used their drivers for a while (so may not be much help)
<kaiwen> unless
<kaiwen> u can somehow get into user accounts
<Viking667> Now it works. Had to reboot before a dpkg --configure locales   would work.
<kaiwen> in gnome
<kaiwen> spoo1 did it work?
<spoo1> yup
<kaiwen> cool
<spoo1> seemlessly
<kaiwen> lol
<kaiwen> thatz good
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, yeah, that happens a bit. You may need to run something like  nvidia-settings  or the reconfigure command listed at the top of  xorg.conf
<tcc> hi
<gnu> salut
<kaiwen> allright spoo1 gl on ur future endeavours with ubuntu
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, I'll stop here in the hopes that someone who knows better will jump in. Good luck.
<kaiwen> have class tom.
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: How would I uninstall the current drivers I have currently installed with the kernel?
<spoo1> now if I could only get all my RAM to show
<spoo1> and work
<jc6> hi how to install yahoo messenger
<spoo1> jc6 why not just use pidgin?
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, either with envyng or the nvidia script (both should have an uninstall/remove option, but not sure)
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: Alright, thank you. I'll give it a shot.
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, you're welcome. Good luck
<jc6> hi  spool thanks for the reply is video chat possible in pidgin?
<draco_> no
<draco_> not in pidgin
<spoo1> jc6 nope
<jc6> is there any way i can do video chat?
<spoo1> you got a point there
<spoo1> :)
<draco_> try kopete instead
<jc6> ok thanks for the reply  draco :)
<kaiwen> Ham i'm back
<draco_> np
<legend2440> spoo1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213008
<Viking667> "Houston, we have arrived"
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, thnks
<schone> distrojockey : i decided to unmount and remount under the ./mnt folder
<schone> for some reason the command runs fine but the drives don't appear
<DistroJockey> schone, don't appear where?
<schone> anywhere, last time i mounted to ./media it popped up under nautilus
<DistroJockey> schone, ./mnt is not = to /mnt
<schone> ah ok sorry /mnt
<colourAgga> hey all, i have a question concerning dual screen setup on my laptop, should i ask it here or would #ubuntu-effects be better?
<schone> maybe leave it under /media/
<dmseg> hello, iam new to ubuntu
<ooooooop> me 2
<DistroJockey> schone, it will show on the Desktop if in media but not if in mnt
<jc6> hi dmseg welcome
<schone> anyway to get it to show up if its under mnt
<DistroJockey> schone, but it should still show in nautilus if mounted correctly
<doctorgonzo> good day, everyone.
<vidhu> hello
<schone> hmm, is there a standard area you should mount internal hard drives?
<DistroJockey> schone, check the   mount   command in termina
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, that has some great info on it but I'm affraid that my problem is more that a few MB or MiBs off I should have a a full Gb/Gib and Ubuntu is only reading 249.7Mib
<vidhu> how to view my computer in ubuntu?
<doctorgonzo> i'm having some probs with apache and this phpmotion script i'm working with.
<DistroJockey> schone, terminal, then browse to that location^
<doctorgonzo> i'm getting forbidden errors to the cgi-bin directory and i thought the permissions were set correctly on the dir and the files inside...
<jc6> vidhu-- Places -> Computer->Filesystem
<schone> its there
<zherlock> In ubuntu Hardy mounting a FreeBSD 6.2 Samba share with smbmount says "CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13, CIFS VFS: cifs_mount_failed w/return code = - 13. Status code returend 0x000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<doctorgonzo> drwxr-xr-x 3 root   4096 2008-06-03 05:40 cgi-bin
<legend2440> spoo1: really? that is a lot   what app is telling you that?  system monitor?
<doctorgonzo> that look right to be viewable as  http://domain.tld/cgi-bin ?
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, yup
<Viking667> oh GAD!!!!
<DistroJockey> schone, I tend to mount to /mnt/whatever by default
<Viking667> not those crazy UUID designators. How the hell am I supposed to know what the heck to call my CD ROM drive now???
<legend2440> spoo1: type    free   in terminal   does it say same thing?
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, " free" ?
<DistroJockey> Viking667, do a  sudo blkid  :)
<legend2440> spooyes open terminal   and type     free
<doctorgonzo> is there anything i need to do in a conf file to open/unlock/unblock access to the cgi-bin folder from the default package install of apache with ubuntu 8.04?
<schone> hmm its mounted under the mount command but i cant see it in nautilus
<schone> might reboot
<DistroJockey> schone, you will need to remount again after reboot. But if you can, may aswell try
<xintron> I installed the .deb virtualbox package. How do I start virtualbox?
<spoo1> where do you past things?
<schone> ah bugger how do i have it mount on start up
<DistroJockey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> schone, need an entry in  /etc/fstab
<schone> anything special ?
<jc6> xintron   try this type virtualbox      in terminal
<Viking667> 's all right. I wandered through /dev using midnight commander
<xintron> jc6: Already tried. Didn't find anything
<DistroJockey> schone, depending on what you have, you may find a close match you can copy and change
<xintron> jc6: It says virtualbox isn't installed. Although I installed it using their .deb packaged from the website
<DistroJockey> schone, try a reboot and manual mount first before trying fstab though
<spoo1> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28230/
<zykes-> anyone know where i can find ubuntu xen sources ?
<schone> ah ok will do - is there anything wrong with mounting permanently under /media
<jc6> xintron try typing   virtualbox-ose in terminal
<Smegzor> Recently I have lost the option at login to connect to remote pc's via XDMCP and I don't know where its gone?  All the pc's in my lan accept remote logins and they all still have that menu at login.  How do I get it back?
<xintron> jc6: I'm installing it through aptitude instead
<DistroJockey> schone, I would do a manual like this:  sudo mkdir /mnt/sdc1 && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdc1
<legend2440> spoo1: i don't see anything under    Total
<jc6> xintron install it using terminal its easy sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, nope
<spoo1> my BIOS reads it just fine
<paul_5666> hi all, im trying to run fdsk on my 2nd hdd which is a NTFS FS, how do i do so? i already forced the mount
<DistroJockey> schone, but then I guess you would need sudo to access it
<Viking667> hm. Strange. machine just dies
<schone> well it worked that time distro
<legend2440> spoo1: you have   2 x 512 0r  1 stick of 1 gig?
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, and just like on that forum I have 2x512
<schone> but it doesnt appear in nautilus
<Viking667> ouch
<xintron> jc6: How do I intall support for X in Vbox?
<Smegzor> nevermind.  solved it.  I must have unticked the box that tells the login menu to include XDMCP (oops)  Oh well.  fixed now :)
<DistroJockey> schone, hmm
<jc6> xintron:  Do you mean support in xchat
<xintron> jc6: Nvm
<paul_5666> ﻿hi all, im trying to run fdsk on my 2nd hdd which is a NTFS FS, how do i do so? i already forced the mount
<jc6> xintron  try    /join  #virtualbox
<schone> wierd
<DistroJockey> schone, I can't understand why it would show
<legend2440> spoo1: maybe try   switching sticks from 1 bank to another or make sure they are seated correctly.  also if you press ESC as Ubuntu is is starting you can choose memtest to rundiagnostics on memory.
<DistroJockey> schone, so you mounted it at  /mnt/sdc1 ?
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: So I was able to uninstall, reinstalled with the newest driver. Tried the glxgears test, no errors now, and seems to run okay. When I try to open secondlife up again though... it won't open at all. I tried reinstalling the .deb, but it won't run. Any ideas?
<schone> distro: it mounts perfectly under media
<schone> umm i was using the name of the drive to mount it
<Viking667> right. Let's try that again...
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, glad to hear you fixed the driver issue. No idea on Second Life though sorry. Maybe you can redirect it to another X display. (check launch options for the program)
<DistroJockey> schone, so it's mounted in /media and you can see it?
<schone> yep
<vixy_fox> distrojockey: How do I check the launch options?
<DistroJockey> schone, cool :)
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, read it's  man  page I guess
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, or README file or documentation
<vixy_fox> DistroJockey: Alright. Thank you so much for your help. I'm just glad that I have the driver issue fixed ^_^
<schone> so i can leave it under /media?
<DistroJockey> vixy_fox, you're welcome. Me too, that would have been causing a few issues. Good luck
<Viking667> I know this is probably a FAQ, but why the hell is this happening?  perl: warning: Setting locale failed.; perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:   LANGUAGE = (unset),   LC_ALL = (unset),   LANG = "en_NZ" are supported and installed on your system.
<Viking667> the locales generated were all .UTF-8 locales.
<Viking667> could this be an issue?
<DistroJockey> schone, well, media is generally used for removable media, but it should be fine if you are happy with it being there
<schone> yer if its working thats all good
<DistroJockey> schone, aye :)
<Vito0r> :ooooooooooooo
<Rodrigo> Vito0r nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
<Rodrigo> mada fucker
<Rodrigo> kaka
<Vito0r> Rodrigo a galera aki nao tem statusssssssssssssss
<spoo1> I have a RAM problem can someone try to help?
<Vito0r> nem voice nem op
<Vito0r> comédia demais
<Vito0r> HAHAHAHAHA
<Rodrigo> Vito0r aqui isso nao é vantagem
<Rodrigo> ;D
<switchcat> Q: how do I tell which USB kernel modules/features are turned on? I am trying to hook up a USB device to use with a WINE program but it doesnt seem to acknowledge it and I think it might be a kernel/usb problem
<ne2k__> Does anyone know how I can make cream (editor) support Ctrl-A and Ctrl-E as Home and End?
<Vito0r> Rodrigo nao é
<DistroJockey> schone, if you pastebin your  /etc/fstab  , and the output of   mount  , I can see if I can make a new fstab to mount if for you
<Vito0r> Rodrigo pq eles sao pau no cu
<Vito0r> what register my nick????????????
<Rodrigo> Vito0r kkkkkk
<DistroJockey> schone, better include   sudo fdisk -l   also
<Vito0r> DistroJockey
<Vito0r> what is register my nick?
<Vito0r> Rodrigo que horas sao nos eua?
<DistroJockey> !register | Vito0r
<ubottu> Vito0r: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Rodrigo> Vito0r - 3 horas
<DistroJockey> !brasil | Vito0r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasil
<Vito0r> hora de pico da rede em Rodrigo
<Vito0r> !brasil
<DistroJockey> !br | Vito0r
<ubottu> Vito0r: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<error404notfound> why does ubuntu show all folders as of 4.0K size instead of the commulative sum of sizes of all files in them?
<Vito0r> DistroJockey como sabe que sou brasileiro?
<Vito0r> :]
<Rodrigo> Vito0r vei os canal aqui tudu tem em varias linguas
<Rodrigo> pirei
<Rodrigo> kaka
<DistroJockey> Vito0r, nope
<Likvidy> is there a reliable solution for the opengl/video flickering with compiz and ati drivers?
<paul_5666> ﻿hi all, im trying to run fdsk on my 2nd hdd which is a NTFS FS, how do i do so? i already forced the mount
<DistroJockey> Likvidy, turning of Visual Effects I believe
<DistroJockey> off^
<error404notfound> anyone?
<Vito0r> !brasil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasil
<Vito0r> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Vito0r> ok ubottu
<_xyz> help: when attempting to install Nvidia's 64-bit driver for 64-bit Ubuntu 8.04, I get the following message: 'you appear to be running x server. please close s server before installing'
 * Viking667 grins.... five separate sound inputs - heh heh heh
<AaronH> paul_5666, have you tried gparted?
<Vito0r> [DistroJockey]: aki No SPEAK PORTUGUESE?
<Viking667> two CDROM drives, two mics, two PCM
<Vito0r> Rodrigo :X
<DistroJockey> Vito0r, nope, sorry
<paul_5666> AaronH: nope...
<mud> man -k ntfs
<Rodrigo> DistroJockey what channel brasilian ??
<paul_5666> AaronH: how do i run it?
<Vito0r> Rodrigo #UBUNTU-PT
<paul_5666> AaronH: its telling me to install first
<Arcanis> i've got a question that is most likely bound to routing, I got a gateway and two nics, one nic eth0 takes in the internet, the other nick eth1 goes into a switch with multiple computers. What I wanna do is take the net from the eth0 and share it with all on the switch on the eth1 nic. Must I do this via the route command?
<Rodrigo> Vito0r ¬¬ fuck you
<Rodrigo> hasuhsaiuhsa
<DistroJockey> Rodrigo, or #ubuntu-br maybe
<AaronH> paul_5666, do "sudo apt-get install gparted"  then from any terminal in gnome run "sudo gparted"
<JC_Denton_> Why would xsp report a premission denied error when trying to run it on port 80? Apache is not running..
<DistroJockey> Rodrigo, language please
<AaronH> paul_5666, you dont have ubuntu installed yet?
<paul_5666> AaronH: i do have ubuntu installed
<Rodrigo> DistroJockey sorry
<Arcanis> i've got a question that is most likely bound to routing, I got a gateway and two nics, one nic eth0 takes in the internet, the other nick eth1 goes into a switch with multiple computers. What I wanna do is take the net from the eth0 and share it with all on the switch on the eth1 nic. Must I do this via the route command?
<butterz> Arcanis, you are going to do port fowarding using iptables
<AaronH> paul_5666, k, just run that commands that I mentioned
<Arcanis> butterz: thanks a lot, but does it not suffice that they add my ip as a gateway?
<paul_5666> AaronH: ok, but its not detecting my partitions, in NTFS
<DistroJockey> switchcat, lsusb  is a start
<AaronH> what exactly did you want to do with your NTFS partition?
<Rodrigo> Vito0r pergunta ele cade os op!
<paul_5666> AaronH: run something equivalent to windows chkdsk
<DistroJockey> Rodrigo, English only here please
<butterz> Arcanis, that is correct, you would become the gateway
<mavsman4457> Hey how do I download the source of something through svn?
<mavsman4457> the address of it is svn://svn.72dpiarmy.com/smw
<_xyz> how do I handle 'x server' when trying to install Nvidia's proprietary 64-bit driver?
<Vito0r> DistroJockey, WHAT IS NO, '@' '+v' nicks??????
<Vito0r> DistroJockey, WHAT IS NO, '@' '+v' nicks??????????
<tckb> anbody using avant window manager here??
<Vito0r> what is no @OP e +Voice?
<Vito0r> Rodrigo ae
<Vito0r> :D
<Arcanis> butterz: I am the gateway, I mean all others have my ip set as a gateway but the inet still does not work
<spoo1> when I try to verify my registeration of my nickname it says unknown command
<Vito0r> perguntei mano
<mud> ntfs-3g might be what u need
<Vito0r> spoo1 /nickserv register email
<MatthewV> mavsman4457, try "svn co svn://svn.72dpiarmy.com/smw"
<AaronH> paul_5666, sorry I don't know how to do with from ubuntu
<paul_5666> ok
<Rodrigo> Vito0r povo nos eua conhece msn nao ?
<Rodrigo> ashaushas
<MatthewV> mavsman4457, the basic command there (svn co) is svn checkout, for checking out a revision of the svn repository
<_xyz> what does the 'makefile' do, anyone? builds apps AFAIK, but how do I run it?
<paul_5666> ﻿hi all, im trying to run fdsk on my 2nd hdd which is a NTFS FS, how do i do so? i already forced the mount. anyone pls?
<Vito0r> DistroJockey what is MSN MENSSENGER??????
<paul_5666> *fsck not fdsk
<MatthewV> !compile | _xyz
<Vito0r> DistroJockey what is MSN MENSSENGER??????????????
<ubottu> _xyz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Vito0r> DistroJockey what is MSN MENSSENGER???????????????????????
<Vito0r> DistroJockey what is MSN MENSSENGER??????????????????????????????
<Vito0r> DistroJockey what is MSN MENSSENGER??????????????????????????????????????
<Vito0r> DistroJockey what is MSN MENSSENGER???????????????????????????????????????????
<FloodBot2> Vito0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_xyz> ty
<DistroJockey> Vito0r, stop please
<Vito0r> :]
<itai> is there a way to automate the keyring thing so that it doesn't ask me for password every session?
<butterz> Arcanis, sounds like a routing problem - run route to check
<Vito0r> :D
<spoo1> ﻿Vito0r, email= my email correct? I did that and its says I'm already loged in
<mud> mount /dev/sdb(whatever)
<mavsman4457> MatthweV: thanks that did it, I had forgotten where the build number went and I was putting it in the front :/
<spoo1> ^logged
<tckb> anybody ?????
<Arcanis> butterz: I ran route  but what should I look for?
<MatthewV> mavsman4457, no problems :)
<spoo1> does that mean its done?
<Vito0r> spoo1 iae. ;)))) channel, /chanserv register #channel description.
<Vito0r> Rodrigo to helpando aki
<Vito0r> HAHAHAHA
<Vito0r> ensinei registrar nick já
<Vito0r> agora canal.
<FloodBot2> Vito0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spoo1> ﻿/chanserv register #ubuntu
<tckb> is anybody in here free to help me.....
<MatthewV> tckb, just ask your question and see if anyone knows the answer :)
<tckb> i asked already
<tckb> ok
<Likvidy> whoever said that turning compiz/effects off works, yeah i am aware of that but i was kinda wishing for a better solution
<tckb> il do it again
<Vito0r> spoo1 ->>>>>>>>>> /quit eu sou burro
<Vito0r> spoo1 ->>>>>>>>>> /quit eu sou burro!!!!!!!
<Likvidy> xorg.conf tweaking didn't seem to do it either
<mud> anyone got some extra led zepplin and rush mp3's?
<DistroJockey> Likvidy, well, it's a start :)
<tckb> am having prob regarding the avant window manager
<spoo1> what? :)
<itai> tckb, mud i got some oggs
<mud> plz
<Flannel> Vito0r: Please stop.  Speak english here, and don't spam.
<butterz> Arcanis, it should show your eth1 routing to eth0 - it has been a while since setting up iptables, you might google cus i dont really have any example scripts for you currently
<tckb> sry english please i dont understand other languages
<Vito0r> Flannel: im'n no spam. im helper is brazilian ;}
<Vito0r> im SA
<Vito0r> Admin
<Flannel> !br | Vito0r
<ubottu> Vito0r: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Vito0r> im the king
<Arcanis> butterz: thanks, it does not show this, i will look into it :)
<AaronH> Arcanis, have you tried using firestarter to configure and check you iptables?
<tckb> canbody tel me how to install the awn-extras???
<spoo1> ﻿Vito0r is under attack :-D
<spoo1> lol
<Arcanis> Aaron: dont have firestarter installed
<mavsman4457> what are a bunch of dependencies that I need in order to compile stuff?
<Flannel> mavsman4457: build-essential
<AaronH> Arcanis, "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<paul_5666> ﻿﻿hi all, im trying to run fsck on my 2nd hdd which is a NTFS FS, how do i do so? i already forced the mount, and when i try to run fsck i get an error.
<Likvidy> how do i get my fglrx version?
<Vito0r> spoo1 heeh
<Flannel> paul_5666: You don't fsck mounted harddrives
<mud> can satan still be found anywhere on the net?
<MatthewV> mavsman4457, just install the package build-essential, that will pull in all the stuff you need for basic compiling... (try checking !compile)
<paul_5666> flannel so ill unmount it and od it?
<Flannel> paul_5666: Yes
<paul_5666> ty Flannel
<Gripey> mavsman4457, you have build-essential installed ?
<AaronH> paul_5666, I don't understand why you want to chkdisk you NTFS from ubuntu? Windows you give you that option
<Vito0r> Rodrigo :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Vito0r> Rodrigo :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Vito0r> AEEEEEEEEEE
<legend2440> !ati | Likvidy
<ubottu> Likvidy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tckb> no one here uses avant manager.........!!!! :?
<Gripey> tckb, what is your issue
<mavsman4457> Gripey: yup, I'll post my issue in a pastebin
<tckb> am not able to install awn-extras
<tckb> plz hlp me out
<_xyz> how come the Nvidia drivers dont show up as an option in the 'restricted proprietary drivers' window?
<Gripey> tckb, from the repos?
<Arcanis> AaronH: installed it, it works! thanks :)
<tckb> yeah
<MatthewV> tckb, have you downloaded http://launchpad.net/awn-extras/0.2/0.2.6/+download/awn-extras-applets-0.2.6.tar.gz ?
<paul_5666> AaronH: i dont want to use windows.
<Flannel> tckb: awn-extras isn't in the official repos.  You need to add the PPA
<Gripey> tckb, what error did you get
<tckb> yess i did
<moDumass> hey all, starting my machine up now took 38 mins, something is very very wrong
<paul_5666> what does this mean? "fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found"
<DistroJockey> tckb, seen this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561810
<Flannel> tckb: I believe it's down currently
<mavsman4457> Gripey: check this out please, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28232/
<taso_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1075302 ... It's not return a valid result, however, if I switch the second and first name server it will; shouldn't it search the first name server, then the second?  If not, that's what I want it to do, how could I make this happen?
<tckb> wen i tried to install it manually i got
<tckb> errors
<AaronH> Arcanis, np, you should have no problem setting up your iptables with that :)
<Flannel> tckb: yes, its down currently
<moDumass> can someone please help me sort this out
<moDumass> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<spoo1> how do I find a list of commands?
<AaronH> paul_5666, if you dont want to use windows then dont use NTFS
<tckb> no its giving me errors wen i tried to compile it
<cckk> hello everyone im trying to install my ati tv wonder hd 650 i cannot find any info on the net about it, thanks in advance for any help
<Flannel> paul_5666: ntfs is the fs type, not ntfs-3g
<philippe__> bonjour
<paul_5666> Flannel: how do i define that?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, list of commands for what?
<Flannel> paul_5666: What command are you giving?
<spoo1> IRC
<AaronH> cckk, have you installed a tv viewer program like "tvtime"?
<paul_5666> fsck -p -f /media/windows_virtual
<Gripey> tckb, as Flannel said you need to install from ppa repo
<Flannel> paul_5666: -t ntfs
<cckk> AaronH:  yes i have
<mavsman4457> MatthewV: can you check this crap out and see if you know what's wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/28232/
<Flannel> paul_5666: If you don't specify a type, it guesses from your fstab, which is ntfs-3g
<Gripey> mavsman4457, you trying to compile a level editior for zsnes games?
<MatthewV> tckb, install instructions for ubuntu are at http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Testing_Package_Archive
<tckb> isnt der any way to install it by compiling it
<hellohector> anyone have gamma issues with ubuntu on samsung lcd ?
<philippe__> quelqu'un parle le français ici ?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, google is probably the best place
<Flannel> !fr | philippe__
<ubottu> philippe__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<paul_5666> Flannel: same error
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey IRC
<Gripey> tckb, no need; much harder that way.
<tckb> i downloaded the src of awn-extras
<mavsman4457> Gripey: naw it's a game called super mario war
<DistroJockey> spoo1, http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<taso_> anyone ?
<AaronH> hellohector, I have a samsung lcd and it works great
<taso_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1075302 ... It's not return a valid result, however, if I switch the second and first name server it will; shouldn't it search the first name server, then the second?  If not, that's what I want it to do, how could I make this happen?
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey thank you very much :)
<DistroJockey> spoo1, no problem
<Gripey> mavsman4457, native linux games or console or other
<Flannel> paul_5666: What line are you using now?
<MatthewV> tckb, you could, but it is generally easier to use packages where available
<paul_5666> Flannel: fsck -p -f -t ntfs /media/windows_virtual
<hellohector> how do i turn of kubuntu as the default system ?
<butterz> hellohector, wadoumean gamma issues, what is your lcd problem exactly
<mavsman4457> Gripey: it's just made for anything, linux, pc, mac, and it's been ported to xbox and psp
<hurricaneharry> mavsman4457: looks like your sources aren't complete (missing files)
<MaximLevitsky> Small question, is it safe to turn off remote gnome system using 'shutdown' while gui is running there?
<hellohector> well, the light colours are really really light
<Gripey> hellohector, choose in login screen at session
<hellohector> and my samsung226bw screen doesnt allow me to change settings from the monitor
<mavsman4457> alright well I've got the binary files but I'm confused as to how to install it through that
<tckb> yeah .. but  wen i tried to install it by using the package manager .. its giving me errors
<Flannel> paul_5666: without sudo?
<hellohector> its usually driver based
<butterz> hellohector, i just got a samsung monitor, maybe i have gamma issues :P
<paul_5666> Flannel: im root already
<Flannel> tckb: Yes, the repository is down at the moment.
<tckb> its conflivitng
<mavsman4457> Gripey: it just gives me a two folders: install and usr
<tckb> no not that.. i install avant manager by off repos...
<hellohector> Gripey. I installed kubuntu and ever since then its the default ? the login screen and everything is different
<hellohector> how do i revert ?
<Flannel> paul_5666: type fsck and hit tab twice, do you see fsck.ntfs?
<AaronH> hellohector, you should just have to read and possible rearrange the contents of this file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<taso_> My DNS server is returning "NOT FOUND" , how do I make it check the next DNS server for the results ?
<Flannel> paul_5666: I'm not really sure you can fsck an ntfs drive, now that I'm actually thinking.
<mavsman4457> HurricaneHarry: did you read that comment I just made or should I say it again?
<tckb> no if i try installing it using the ppa reps it is conflicing
<paul_5666> Flannel: nope dont see it
<Gripey> hellohector, you want to get rid of kde completely?
<vpxavier> hello all
<Flannel> paul_5666: I imagine you can't fsck ntfs, which makes sense.  What are you trying to fix?
<mavsman4457> HurricaneHarry: I've got the binary files but I don't really know how to install them, it just comes with usr and install folders
<schone> distrojockey - im trying to move files between drives and im being told in nautilus that i dont have the permission
<butterz> hellohector, i dont really have anything to compare it to since i have never used a flatpanel, but sometimes things look kind of bluish green.
<Guest34926> will apt-get remove kde && apt-get install gnome work?
<hellohector> gripey; what is the difference? i'm totally confused about it.. kde ?    I just installed it via terminal and i don't like it. i miss my ubuntu login and stuff
<paul_5666> Flannel: its just saying the ntfs journal did something
<hellohector> butterz this screen is awesome on everything else..
<DistroJockey> hellohector, change Session at login and when asked if you want it as default say yes. As for the startup splash screen, that is changed somewhere
<Flannel> Guest34926: No.  ubuntu-desktop, but this is easier:
<Flannel> !puregnome | Guest34926
<ubottu> Guest34926: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<cckk> hello everyone im trying to install my ati tv wonder hd 650 i cannot find any info on the net about it, thanks in advance for any help
<Flannel> paul_5666: You'll probably wind up needing to boot windows and fix it.
<Guest34926> Flannel: thats for hellohector
<hurricaneharry> mavsman3357, I don't know an answer to your problem, it's something you should find out where you got the game i think.
<paul_5666> ah ok =( thanks anyway Flannel
<Flannel> paul_5666: "fix it" probably means clean shutdown.
<hellohector> so annoying that you can easily install stuff with one line of command code
<hellohector> but not reverse it easily
<paul_5666> Flannel: ok
<vpxavier> I have a server visible from http://server.mydomain.com, which is also the router for my local domain. Locally I can access computer1 from http://192.168.1.2, how to access this machine via http://server.mydomain.com:11000?
<Gripey> hellohector, see the puregnome link above
<spoo1> anyone know a lot about RAM issuess?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, define alot ;P
<Flannel> hellohector: You can remove most stuff easily (same way as installing), and there are ways of removing metapackages easily too, but that's simpler actually.
<Polysics> hello all
<Polysics> i'm going mad on this
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, you may have been reading earlier about my problem with Ubuntu not reading 3/4 of my RAM
<lavalaba> hello people
<philippe__> is there anyone speaks french
<Flannel> !fr | philippe__
<ubottu> philippe__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<AaronH> vpxavier, how do you want to access your machine? ssh?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, missed alot of it. How much RAM have you got?
<Polysics> i'm trying setting up a Samba shere, read/write for all users on the LAN
<vpxavier> no, https
<vpxavier> via a web browser
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, I have (and BIOS reads) 1Gb
<Polysics> but i get a password challenge, and no password works, not the windows nor the linux one
<RootRat> Hello all and thank you for being here ........ I am a newbe to Ubuntu and I am enjoying it and I would like if I may get some help to get my printer going thanx
<spoo1> Ubuntu reads 249.7Mib
<DistroJockey> spoo1, using which command?
<AaronH> vpxavier, is there a particular reason you need port 11000 instead of 80?
<lavalaba> i would like to know where can i get new theme for linux ubuntu desktop?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, try    free    from a terminal
<_ZEUS_> hi I have a problem with the apc on php4
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, just about any
<vpxavier> @AaronH: yes, because my server is already accessible via http://server.mydomain.com
<taso_> My DNS server is returning "NOT FOUND" , how do I make it check the next DNS server for the results ?
<spoo1> can I have the past ling again please :)
<Polysics> samba is setup as user auth, allow access to all users, read/write, visible
<_ZEUS_> the apc.rfc1867 = 1 is in the php.ini
<spoo1> ^link
<Polysics> should really work
<lavalaba> taso nslookup
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | spoo1
<ubottu> spoo1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vpxavier> but 11000 was an example just to say this it must be different from port 80
<lavalaba> and then server ........ and then type set type-any
<Viking667> oh great. 8-(
<Viking667> Now I can't seem to use xmms
<taso> My DNS server is returning "NOT FOUND" , how do I make it check the next DNS server for the results ?
<lavalaba> taso nslookup
<Viking667> libalsa doesn't work, liboss doesn't work, libesound doesn't work.
<lavalaba> and then server ........ and then type set type-any
<Rodrigo> DistroJockey Got a translator of Brazil for Inglês here , but may I speak with & understand your Inglês!
<Rodrigo> ;D
<_ZEUS_> hi I have a problem with the apc on php4, the apc.rfc1867 = 1 is in the php.ini, but when I display phpinfo the rfc is not appearing
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28234/
<DistroJockey> Rodrigo, nope, sorry, bit busy atm
<DistroJockey> spoo1, wow, that's really odd
<RootRat> When ever I try to print a document I get an error message
<_ZEUS_> hi I have a problem with the apc on php4, the apc.rfc1867 = 1 is in the php.ini, but when I display phpinfo the rfc is not appearing
<spoo1> yup
<taso> lavalaba, could you please elaborate ?
<spoo1> ﻿﻿DistroJockey, I have had many forums on it and still no solution
<DistroJockey> spoo1, you have 4 256MB sticks of RAM?
<taso>  I have multiple nameserver entires in my resolv.conf
<spoo1> ﻿﻿DistroJockey, nope 2x512
<AaronH> Viking667, I sent you a pm
<taso> My DNS server is returning "NOT FOUND" , how do I make it check the next DNS server for the results ?   I have multiple nameserver entires in my resolv.conf and would like to have this happen automatically when I type in a hostname.
<DistroJockey> spoo1, even weirder :(
<lavalaba> taso go to terminal write in nslookup and then u it will bring u next step then type in server ........ and then it will show u dns and u can type in one more time for the next step type-any set server ....... and thats all ifu want u can also write -ls server ......
<schone> ﻿is there a reason when I mount to the /mnt directory my hard drive doesn't appear in nautilus but when I mount to /media it works perfectly?
<lavalaba> try it it must work and it will work
<DistroJockey> spoo1, what does the following in terminal give:  uname -a
<spoo1> ﻿﻿DistroJockey, I have swapped them around, tried one at a time, every combo possible and nothing there
<cckk> distrojockey spool do you have devices that have shared memory? eg video cards, sound processors...
<AaronH> vpxavier, im assuming your using apache, and im not sure how to allow connect for port 11000 with it
<_ZEUS_> hi I have a problem with the apc on php4, the apc.rfc1867 = 1 is in the php.ini, but when I display phpinfo the rfc is not appearing
<spoo1> ﻿﻿DistroJockey, ﻿  -desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<_ZEUS_> it seems that nobody knows?
<kcman> can anyone help me edit user sound settings?
<vpxavier> Noone?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, don't happen to have a video card with 768MB of RAM do you?
<spoo1> ﻿﻿DistroJockey, ﻿ lol
<lavalaba> hey people where can i get new theme for ubuntu
<lavalaba> ?
<spoo1> I don't think so but how do I check
<Flannel> !themes | lavalaba
<ubottu> lavalaba: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gripey> lavalaba, gnome-look.org
<DistroJockey> spoo1, as cckk mentioned devices do map into main memory, but that should not be an issue with 1GB of RAM (may be wrong)
<Flannel> _ZEUS_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<vpxavier> aaronH, my local machine is accessible via port 80 in local network. I guess I have to forward port 11000 of the server to port 80 of my local machine
<vpxavier> but don't know how
<HaXeri> unohdin kayttajani salasanan. pystynko mitenkaan vaihtamaan salasanaa
<kcman> does anyone know how to edit user sound settings?
<cckk> distrojockey spool , did you build you rig or is it manufactured?
<Gripey> !fi | HaXeri
<Flannel> !fi | HaXeri
<ubottu> HaXeri: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<spoo1> ﻿﻿DistroJockey, ﻿ so any ideas?
<fwaokda> I created a launcher for qemu on my desktop, but I don't like the icon.  How can I get the icon something custom, such as the windows logo? (granted i find the icon)
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, ﻿ I even reported it as a bug.... don't think its Ubuntu's problem though
<DistroJockey> spoo1, cckk: only thing I can think to check is kernel boot parameters. Can you pastebin  /boot/grub/menu.lst  please?
<Flannel> fwaokda: The launcher properties have an icon selection bit
<HaXeri> oh sorry this xchat normally logs to ubuntu fi this doesent work
<Gripey> HaXeri, np :)
<AaronH> vpxavier, iptables should allow you to forward 11000 to 80
<vpxavier> ty, I'll have a look at it
<fwaokda> Flannel, is there a place where ubuntu stores icons?
<AaronH> vpxavier, use the GUI for iptables to set it up, makes it easy... it called firestarter, install it with "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<Flannel> fwaokda: There is.  Uh... /usr/share/artwork?  No, pixmaps? something like that.
<Flannel> fwaokda: but you can pick an arbitrary path if you've got your own
<fwaokda> ok thanks
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, is there any info that I should censor in that?
<vpxavier> @aaronH, I have only command lines and webmin on my server
<DistroJockey> spoo1, not that I can think of. But take a look and do so if you wish. But make it clear you edited it
<AaronH> vpxavier, oh, when if you know iptables commands shouldn't be hard
<AaronH> when=well
<kcman> i need to undo some sound settings in my user account so i can boot into it, does anyone know how i can do it from a different account
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, I see nothing harmful
<DistroJockey> spoo1, that's generally the case
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28236/
<xnv> kcman: If you've set a root password, you can use that. If not, Ctrl+Alt+F1 should give you a terminal where you can log in with your normal user account.
<DistroJockey> spoo1, well, nothing wrong there
<ndlovu> what command can I use to check CPU temp? my server keeps switching off for no apparent reason :(
<kcman> xnv ok from there then what do i do to fix it i would just like to have that account back
<DistroJockey> spoo1, does a live cd have the same issue?
<lavalaba> how can i get install new theme or pictures for my desktop ? i"ve tried right mouse click on my desktop to add to panel but i dont see nothing about desktop walpapers or some new theme can pls somebody help me
<xnv> kcman: I don't know what you did, so I don't know how you would fix it.
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, yes, even going from 7.** to 8.04 to 8.04.1
<AaronH> ndlovu, http://www.xawk.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<DistroJockey> spoo1, have you tried that memtest option?
<kcman> xnv i set some wav's to play at certian system alerts but i dont know how to set that back to default so the desktop will load
<ndlovu> thanks AaronH
<cckk> spool did you happen to run a memtest?
<xnv> kcman: What happens when you log in now?
<cckk> sorry you got it
<kcman> xnv the memory required is to much for the machine so it just freezes
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, I would almost say that I have a hardware problem but if the BIOS reads it then I would think its fine... I did run the memtest86 and it read the same (although I didn't let it finish)
<legend2440> cckk: is that ati hd 650 the pci version?
<cckk> spool have you tried lshw
<DistroJockey> spoo1, if a memtest has no errors, I suggest reseting BIOS to defaults or getting a new BIOS
<xnv> kcman: Just a second while I look at how it works
<cckk> legend2440 no usb
<kcman> xnv thanks man
<FrostedMouse>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, I have reset it before when I first noticed this... I've never changed/updated a BIOS before
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, I've made changes in a BIOS but never getting a new one
<DistroJockey> spoo1, try the command cckk mentioned, memory is near the top of the ouput
<spoo1> "lshw"?
<DistroJockey> yep
<spoo1> k
<philippe_> hi
<schone> Distrojockey : I was able to mount my drives perfectly, but now, I can't write to them at all
<philippe_> if someone knows how to configure my webcam on asus eeepc 900 I'm interested
<DistroJockey> schone, that would be a umask issue (permissions)
<schone> is that in the fstab file?
<spoo1> ﻿﻿﻿﻿DistroJockey, reports "size: 255Mib"
<DistroJockey> schone, root permissions will work, but better to make it so your user account can read/write if that's what you want
<DistroJockey> schone, yep
<cckk> spool term run (lshw -C memory) is to memory bank info
<schone> yer
<philippe_> parlez vous français
<kyle_l5l> does network-manager support WPA2 in ubuntu 8.04?
<schone> out of interest how do i do that in my fstab file
<schone> it looks like this so far : http://paste.ubuntu.com/28238/
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, supports it very nice
<FrostedMouse> Greetings.  If I could get a momment of someones time, I am having a problem in 8.04 with a wired network.
<mrtimdog> For some reason I've lost any document viewer from my list of application used to open files? Is there any way of resetting the list?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, at least I use now WP2-PSK
<DistroJockey> spoo1, and all OS's and Live CD's say you only have 255MiB? Then it must be BIOS or faulty RAM
<mrbichel> Hello i am experiencing a problem logging in this is my .xsession-errors file. I searched around for the error on the forums but didn't find a solution that worked. I trid deleting soem configuration files so that gdm would reset them and i tried deleting .Xauthority but its all the same. The failsafe gnome session works fine. Any ideas?
<mrbichel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28237/
<xnv> kcman: Still there?
<spoo1> cckk, ﻿DistroJockey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28239/
<kcman> xnv yes i am
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, do I have to do anything besides set the encryption type and passphrase in network-manager?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, you have 4 RAM slots and 2 512MB sticks?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, no, just enter the passphrase
<xnv> kcman: Did you just use System > Preferences > Sound to set these?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, assuming that your wireless card works properly
<kcman> xnv yes i did
<chrislees> Hi, I have a problem with a friend's computer. Even when there are no extra programs running, the System Monitor still shows data going to or from the network
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, I'm not sure but I think I remember seeing 3 at least
<xnv> kcman: Was this some sort of prank, or is there another reason you set them to really big files?
<chrislees> When I look with netstat, there is no process identified for this stuff. It's TCP and it's going to port 80, but the process name is "-"
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, so it was a few months ago last time I opened it
<DistroJockey> spoo1, if you have 4 slots, then the sticks should be in slot 0 and slot 3
<kcman> they are wavs and i am sure it only has to do with the age of the machine really, this is from circa 2000 xp new age stuff...
<AaronH> chrislees, use "netstat -t" to see what is connected and sending and receiving data
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, and that could cause this?
<ndlovu> AaronH, I'm getting the output "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them." from  'sudo sensors-detect' any idea what it's saying?
<chrislees> AaronH, I have been using sudo netstat -vatnp
<DistroJockey> spoo1, not sure, but it is the best way to have them :)
<schone> Distrojockey did you get my paste link?
<chrislees> AaronH, a typical line from this command when there is network traffic would be:
<chrislees> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.102:54463     61.9.129.151:80         TIME_WAIT   -
<cckk> DistroJockey:  spool yeah if you have a dual channel mb
<ndlovu> AaronH, nm, I think this page explains it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, well, I had WPA2 working with another distro...right now, iwlist ath0 shows my wireless network and so on, but iwconfig always shows Encryption Key: off, and sometimes has the link quality at 0, even though iwlist gives different (sane) results.
<DistroJockey> schone, yep, sorry, not to good on fstab yet
<schone> ahhh damn
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, I'll check that out then...
<cckk> distrojockey spool the only prob is bios shouldnt show 1Gib if its a dual channel
<spoo1> cckk, so that could be my problem?
<DistroJockey> spoo1, *nods* check MB chipset while you are at it
<xnv> kcman: Are you able to get to a terminal on that machine?
<AaronH> chrislees, its running on port 80 which is http related, so more than likely you have a browser open on the system that is loading your network
<kidbuntu> !cpanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpanel
<kcman> well i am on it now so it works just fine
<kidbuntu> !wordpress
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wordpress
<kcman> it is just loading that user is the stoping point for now
<chrislees> AaronH, that's the strange thing - no browser open, and only the destination port is port 80
<kcman> i can su the user account from here and get to the terminal for the user that way
<mrtimdog> chrislees: Try 'netstat -at | fgrep LISTEN' then use 'lsof -i :1234' where 1234 is the port number of the listening port returned from netstat to show which application is using that port.
<chrislees> And besides, when I have Firefox open and connecting, it shows Firefox in the list of processes
<DistroJockey> schone, I know you can specify a umask in fstab, but not sure on exact syntax or mask you should use
<AaronH> chrislees, did you check "ps -e" for any browsers?
<mrbichel> Hello i am experiencing a problem logging in this is my .xsession-errors file. I searched around for the error on the forums but didn't find a solution that worked. I trid deleting soem configuration files so that gdm would reset them and i tried deleting .Xauthority but its all the same. The failsafe gnome session works fine. Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/28237/
<xnv> kcman: OK, do so, and then ﻿rm ~/.gnome2/sound/events/gtk-events-2.soundlist
<mrtimdog> chrislees: Also take a look at iptraf
<cckk> spoll distrojockey yeah it possible i agree with distro jockey check mb chipset too /  clr bios via hardware too
<kcman> xnv ok one second plz
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, and, whenever I  change any settings in network-manager, it always sets wpa-driver to wext in /etc/network/interfaces, even though I have an atheros card (in the other distro, I always passed -Dmadwifi to wpa_supplicant)
<AaronH> chrislees, "top" might give you a clue too.... if the program is sending and receiving and using processor power the program should be near the top on "top"
<macsim`work> how can I remove the gnome addon on firefox ? I remove gnome-firefox support but form input still styled
<spoo1> cckk, ?? ﻿"/  clr bios via hardware" ??
<xnv> kcman: Let me know if that file doesn't exist for you. It's possible.
<chrislees> AaronH: Thanks for the two commands suggested - top shows nada interesting but the other two commands I will try when the traffic goes back up
<chrislees> mrtimdog: Will do
<kcman> xnv yeah that is what it said no cannot does not blah blah blah
<ramis> hello, my  gparted does not output info on my SDA, it only gives the total disk space and 100% free. i tested to find that my sda1 (63-21923999)and sda2 (21912660-43825319) are overlapping partitions. how can i fix the overlap?! thanks in advance
<DistroJockey> spoo1, CMOS jumper on MB if available
<cckk> spool, yeah there a jumper next to the mb battery switch positions if on pin 1,2 to 2,3 momentarily to reset to default factory settings in bios and to clear errors
<xnv> kcman: gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds false
<xnv> kcman: Run that in the user's terminal
<DistroJockey> cckk, sorry :)
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, oh no I don't think I'll mess with jumpers
<cckk> distrojockey no worries i still type with 2 fingers lol
<kcman> xnv that one took
<DistroJockey> cckk, me too :)
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, you use manual settings?
<kcman> xnv so i asume i am good to login to that account now?
<xnv> kcman: Do gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/sound ... read that event_sounds = false, just to be sure
<DistroJockey> spoo1, if you try getting that RAM inplace and let us know the MB's model number, we can help further if the RAM move doesn't help
<cckk> spool while your in the mb check and see if both stick are the same speed and type eg, registered or non registered
<xnv> kcman: And, if so, yes, try to login
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, you should enable 'roaming mode' on wlan0
<DistroJockey> cckk, spoo1 : good idea :)
<Hardy_Feisty> I installed new nvidia drivers and now compiz/emerald is broken
<kcman> xnv nope it says true still
<cckk> distrojockey, np,  you wouldnt happen to know how to get an ati tv wonder hd 650 usb working on hardy?
<kcman> xnv nevermind i got it now
<kcman> it reads false so i wll try to login now
<kcman> xnv your the man thanks
<DistroJockey> cckk, nope, only have PCI ATI radeon 9600pro, sorry
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, ahhh...roaming mode...that did it
<Smegzor> I have a remote user logged in (to my pc) that I want to log out.  How do i log out other users?
<DistroJockey> cckk, see what I can find while waiting though :)
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, I was doing the manual config. in network-manager
<cckk> distrojockey thanks
<Bobobobobobo> http://tinyurl.com/ads912
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, well what do you know, network-manager is actually nice to use...and I can easily switch between wireless and wired networks now.  Thanks!  I've been fighting with it for days...
<bonespur> how do i automount my fat32 partitions on boot in hardy?
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, cckk : I'm going to shut 'er down and take a look under the hood I'll brb (hopefully with all that info)  oh and before I go what is the risk of the jumper idea?
<chazco> Hi... is there any issue with the repos? Almost invariable i get errors when trying to use them (updates/installs)... occurs on all sorts of packages and has persisted over many, many reinstalls. Some times it can be fixed, other times the entire package system and even the whole system becomes unusable...
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, I must add that network manager it qute broken in the 'Manual mode', to say correctly if you turn it on, it doesn't manage interface at all, but you need ifup/ifdown to turn it off/on
<DistroJockey> spoo1, k, I'll be here. Jumper is fine, unless you have some weird setting in BIOS that you need to enable again
<cckk> make sure to ground yourself before touching any componets other than that go to town dont force the jumper either its should be nice and easy
<DistroJockey> spoo1, and you don't remember which^
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, nope all in BIOS is defalt
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, ahh...yeah, I was noticing that it didn't seem to do much...
<trym> hello
<DistroJockey> spoo1, but as you said you reset to defaults' it should not be a problem
<cckk> spooll youre good
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l, and even then it is broken, for example here when I switch to manual mode it sets wireless card to a specific channel behind my back
<ndlovu> why might my computer just switch off for no apparent reason? I've checked the cpu temperature, which seems fine (actually a bit low probably - 20*C). /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog show up nothing unusual.
<zoreau> practice static safety--Hack Naked!!
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, ok I may try that... so its 1,2 to 3,4?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿kyle_l5l so even ifup/ifdown doesn't work properly
<cckk> spool usually 1,2 to 2,3
<DistroJockey> spoo1, use slot 0 and 2 or 1st and 3rd
<vargadanis> guys... can sb pls help me to compile my code under ubuntu?
<vargadanis> i have little trouble
<cckk> sppol sorry j/k i was talking jumper not ram
<kidbuntu> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DistroJockey> spoo1, they are usually in pairs (have 1 stick in the first pair and 1 stick in the second)
<kyle_l5l> MaximLevitsky, ahhh, interesting
<DistroJockey> spoo1, cckk : ohh, I may have missread too :)
<cckk> spool sorry j/k i was talking jumper not ram/ sorry for double post messed up your name
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, cckk : lol ok... I'll look at the jumpers and see if I think I can do it and if not then oh well aye :) brb
<cckk> ram= 1, 3 or 2,4 jumper= 1,2 to 2,3 momentarily
<DistroJockey> spoo1, *nods* :)
<cckk> hello everyone im trying to install my ati tv wonder hd 650 i cannot find any info on the net about it, thanks in advance for any help
<chazco> Hi... is there any issue with the repos? Almost invariable i get errors when trying to use them (updates/installs)... occurs on all sorts of packages and has persisted over many, many reinstalls. Some times it can be fixed, other times the entire package system and even the whole system becomes unusable...
<FrostedMouse> Anyone know Why my wired network, which works under 7.10, breakes when I update to or clean install 8.04?
<henux> hi, i get this error message from my update manager: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<henux> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<henux> What is it?
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone able to help me with a CD Burning problem?
<chazco> henux - There may be another package manager running
<henux> chazco: no there should not be
<chazco> Could be checking for updates in the background... maybe try restarting
<nexx> server irc.otakubox.de
<henux> chazco: the deskbar applets says that it has some updates for me
<tripppy> when's 8.10 out?
<henux> chazco: i click the icon, then hit the passwd, then errror
<henux> error*
<Guest47826> anyone have any experience with the new GTX 280?
<henux> maybe i try it some time later
<chazco> Hmm... interesting... could just have gone wrong somewhere (if there was a crash or somthing then the lock may not have been removed)
<Slue_Gniffer> I keep burning mp3s to CDRs and asoon as they're done, they won't play in my CD player or anything like that. I used Serpentine, when I pop the CDR I burned back into my computer and open up the disc it shows a wav file with a lock icon. Why does it do that?
<henux> chazco: how to fix that?
<macsim`work> it's not possible to remove this on hardy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44110&highlight=firefox+widgets&page=1 ?
<chazco> henux - Try a restart i guess, i think you may be able to delete the lock yourself but i'm not sure its a good idea
<caarika> salut
<henux> chazco: restart x or the whole system? the whole system i guess...
<chazco> Whole system if you can
<henux> ok, see after few mins brb
<Slue_Gniffer> Can anyone help?
<kidbuntu> why do i always get the error 1044 of my sql. access denied
<AaronH> Slue_Gniffer, use gnomebaker
<chazco> henux - I've got to go, good luck :)
<Wolf23> somebody help please!
<AaronH> Wolf23, just ask your question
<Slue_Gniffer> AaronH, I used Brasero and got the same results, I don't think it has anything to do with what program I'm using.
<DistroJockey> cckk, only thing that may be worth a look so far:  http://gatos.sourceforge.net/
<AaronH> Slue_Gniffer, its worth a try,  gnomebaker works fine here
<Bogaurd> does anybody know of a repo for UnrealIRCD for ubuntu?
<AaronH> Slue_Gniffer, for making audio cds from mp3s
<cckk> distrojockey been there no love
<DistroJockey> cckk, :(
<Guest47826> I'm trying to get graphics (or at least native resolution) on my GTX280 and am stuck... I've tried envyng and the nvidia drivers and no luck... anyone have any ideas of what else to try?
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, hey I was just doing a quick read and seen that you can also remove the battery will that work?
<Slue_Gniffer> AaronH, I thought it might be a codec problem, or something like that.
<AaronH> Slue_Gniffer, "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker"
<DistroJockey> spoo1, yeah, but jumper is there so you don't have to
<Wolf23> AaronH:  thanx, but i open a website and flash player cannot play on it,i am suing firefox
<Slue_Gniffer> AaronH, I just installed Gnomebaker, I'm going to give it a try.
<cckk> spool may not clear error if not left out for a longer time
<AaronH> Slue_Gniffer, im sure it will work for you
<AaronH> Wolf23, I can help you on pm
<fantomas> Is there a tool for Ubuntu for configuring Apache2 - adding vhosts etc
<fantomas> ?
<Wolf23> AaronH: thanx
<henux> back
<DistroJockey> spoo1, if you want to make a new channel (#spoo1 for example) I will join there as this is a bit off topic
<spoo1> is there much way I can mess up the jumper idea?
<henux> its working
<DistroJockey> spoo1, not if the board is labeled nicely
<JLogan> Anyone have any experience with difficulties on getting nvidia drivers to work?
<cckk> spool not as long as your reasonable with your force its like a jumper on a hard drive,
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, I will creat that channel when I get back if you would like so you cckk and i can talk more
<DistroJockey> spoo1, channel created. See you then :)
<Aaron_Mason> is there a program in the apt repo that will unpack M$ cabinet files?
<spoo1> ok
<Slue_Gniffer> AaronH, I got the same results using Gnomebaker, the CDR won't play in my CDplayer and when I pop it back into my computer and open the Audio Disc folder it shows the file I burned as a locked wav.
<cckk> distrojockey #spool ?
<cckk> hello everyone im trying to install my ati tv wonder hd 650 i cannot find any info on the net about it, thanks in advance for any help
<DistroJockey> cckk, 1 (as in one)
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Aaron_Mason, there is, I guess it is named cabextract, I check this
<Aaron_Mason> thanks
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Aaron_Mason, yes this is the program
<Slue_Gniffer> Well, if anyone can help...I keep burning mp3s to CDRs and asoon as they're done, they won't play in my CD player or anything like that. I used Serpentine, when I pop the CDR I burned back into my computer and open up the disc it shows a wav file with a lock icon. Why does it do that?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> hi all
<henux> hi
<Slue_Gniffer> I've used Brasero, Serpentine and Gnomebaker and I keep getting the same results.
<henux> how ya doing?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I bought a mp3 player that has bluetooth phone support
<henux> cool
<Aaron_Mason> Slue_Gniffer: looks like Serpentine is just burning the wav file as a file, not an audio track... could very well be a bug in the underlying program they all use
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and now I want to use it to make coffee with ubuntu ;)
<henux> aha
<henux> sounds like you have a problem
<henux> you trying to make coffee with mp3 player
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I don't understand if it's possible at all to emulate a cellphone on a pc using linux
<henux> thats crazy
<Le-Chuck_IT1> then I will be able to dial a number on the mp3 player, and on the other side I will make coffee via serial port
<AaronH> ok, Slue_Gniffer, then its not the burning part that is giving you the problem its that your computer wont play audio cds?
<henux> cool
<Aaron_Mason> Le-Chuck_IT1: there is apparently a few emulators that are designed to allow you to test Java applications, but beyond that, I don't know
<havocstorm> sup guys
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Aaron_Mason: but afayk is it possible at all?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> or is it something that must be supported by the bluetooth adaptor?
<havocstorm> does anyone know if there's a program like limewire on ubuntu
<DistroJockey> cckk, well, I made both now, but the name ended with the number one :)
<Slue_Gniffer> AaronH, yeah, basically, I just popped in an audioCD and it won't play. But why won't this audioCD I just tried burning not even play in my CD player?
<Aaron_Mason> havocstorm: Limewire should run on Ubuntu
<Aaron_Mason> havocstorm: you'll have to install Java if it isn't already installed though
<havocstorm> you sure? I can't find it in the repositories
<NewbieMogul> Hi is anyone runnin the net using a huawei e169
<Aaron_Mason> havocstorm: download it from the Limewire website
<Flynsarmy> Does apt automatically delete older deb's that its downloaded?
<AaronH> Slue_Gniffer, your cd player thats not part of your computer?     if so, are you sure your cd player plays burned cds?
<kidbuntu> !VCHS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vchs
<Aaron_Mason> Flynsarmy: nope, they're stored in /var/cache/apt/packages
<linxeh> argh, whats that log file analysis program, with web interface that lets you search/sort/filter log files, and do semi sensible queries on them ?
<cckk> DistroJockey: totally confused lol
<kidbuntu> !VHCS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhcs
<DistroJockey> cckk, #spoo1
<cckk> aha
<Flynsarmy> Aaron_Mason, I ask because aptoncd only creates about 225MB of updates. I thought there would hvae been alot more than that since hardy was released (even with older versions of new packages being ignored)
<havocstorm> Can anyone help me with my graphics card problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27956/
<Shain> anybody here who uses a dual with boot windows on a laptop??
<Aaron_Mason> Flynsarmy: yeah, it doesn't delete, but after awhile they will be deleted - I think they might get deleted on boot
<Slue_Gniffer> AaronH, when I say "CD player" I mean like a portable one, not one that's connected to my computer. Also, my computer won't play Audio CDs either, as I'm coming to find out right now, hence why I'm confused over this.
<cckk> hello everyone im trying to install my ati tv wonder hd 650 i cannot find any info on the net about it, thanks in advance for any help
<Shain> *anybody here who uses a dual boot with windows xp on a laptop??
<havocstorm> Can anyone help with my graphics card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27956/
<molgrew> I want to download ubuntu via bittorrent, on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ I see 4 hardy-desktop-i386 which one is the one I need?
<NewbieMogul> Hi  ya'll who knows how to configure huawei e169 for 7.10 Gutsy??
<legend2440> molgrew:  i would get 	ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso since there are 89 seeders showing  also .1 is latest version
<molgrew> ah ok
<DistroJockey> on that note, anyone know why the following address only gives DVD images and not CD as the name suggests:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.1/release/
<Flynsarmy> Does ubuntu 64-bit support 32-bit applications? Are there so many incompatabilities with the 64-bit that it just isn't worth using at this point?
<rahul_kumar_> Flannel, no it does not support
<DistroJockey> Flynsarmy, have heard java and flash can be a pain
<rahul_kumar_> Flynsarmy, gcj and gnash are there
<cckk> distrojockey goodtimes check sizes lol
<Flannel> DistroJockey: CDs are on releases.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> DistroJockey: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: flash works for me (it crashes sometimes but it does in 32 bits too) and java is aviable (althought the firefox plugin for applets is not)
<havocstorm> Can anyone help with my graphics card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27956/
<AaronH> does flashplayer x86   work on ubuntu 64bit?
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: for firefox you can intall the icedtea based java plugin
<DistroJockey> Flannel, ahh yeah, Cheers. Why not on the other also as it is called cdimages? :)
<Flynsarmy> DistroJockey, Flash is a pain on 32-bit. it uses up so much cpu just watching hulu vids :S (Dr Horrible anyone?)
<erUSUL> AaronH: yep through ndispluginwrapper. it is a matter of doing 2sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Flannel> DistroJockey: cdimage is the "unofficial" one, whether all the... other things (ports, etc) are.  It just happens to be where the DVDs hide as well.  Most of the stuff is a CD, honest ;)
<AaronH> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> AaronH: no problem
<DistroJockey> Flannel, ok :)
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to disable mouse wheel scrolling on window list applet and all tab form elements in all windows?
<kidbuntu> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<havocstorm> Can anyone help with a problem I have with my graphics card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27956/
<havocstorm> Can anyone help me with a graphic card problem? [http://paste.ubuntu.com/27956/]
<egor> hi all
<havocstorm> Can anyone help me with a graphic card problem? [http://paste.ubuntu.com/27956/]
<pvh_sa|wrk> does anyone know where to find throughput figures for iSCSI on linux? over gigabit ethernet, for instance
<tyler-wylie> Hey #ubuntu, I'm about to do a fresh install on my laptop and am wondering what the differences are in 32 and 64 bit ubuntu(mainly for Flash, in Fedora you can install nspluginwrapper + pulse support) etc
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t47184.html
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, stick with 32bit
<havocstorm> DistroJockey, thanks
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: Not worth the effort or advantage to go 64 bit?
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, exactly
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, you're welcome
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: as far as ubuntu is concerned? (Have a 64 bit gentoo server and fedora desktop, so I kinda know what it takes on those to get certain 64 bit things working)
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, not at this stage atleast
<egor> hi all
<AaronH> erUSUL, my friend is reporting that "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" is not installing flash for him, any suggestion?
<egor> strange problem - nw card is recognised, but not functioning
<erUSUL> AaronH: any meaningfull error mensage ?
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, well, I've heard of difficulties with flash and java on 64bit Ubuntu and if you don't have 4GB of RAM or above it's probably not worth it
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: yea that's why I was contemplating 64 bit (k)ubuntu, I have 4gb of ram and plan to run VMWare workstation
<AaronH> erUSUL, nope :/
<egor> toshiba tekra laptop, marvel network card. couldn't connect to dhcp or any other server, no error messages except "connection timeout"-like messages
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, well, if you can, it's worth a try
<erUSUL> AaronH: :| then i can not help much...
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, given your planned usage
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: Yea the biggest pain for me on Fedora was when installing certain packages I'd have to install 32 and 64 bit crap
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: I'm probably still going to go 32 bit, and use a PAE kernel
<AaronH> erUSUL, well, thanks again for your help thus far :)
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, I did read today that PAE can slow things down
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, which makes sense
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: well yea it's a hack to get 36 bit memory addressing over 32
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: I wish I knew how much of a performance hit it causes
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, yeah, no idea on that
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, try both, make a blog and report back ;P
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, not got the hardware here to do that myself :(
<askand> I get the message "Error writing to disc - There was an error writing to the disc:Unhandled error, aborting" when trying to burn a DVD from inside nautilus, not really burn something but when nautilus try to erase the disc before burning. Why is that?
<DistroJockey> askand, I get that too lately
<DistroJockey> askand, using Brasero
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: Well, I had a masochistic stroke and put Gentoo on my laptop, got it running fine minus 2 things which I really need.  Either way I'm just like eh screw it and going to do the lazy kubuntu way
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, heh, from what I read, Gentoo 2008 was bad when released
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: Eh it's fine as a release, it's more thinkpad acpi isn't working, no matter what I pass to modprobe I can't get brightness to change
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, check slashdot, think I saw it there
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: and am going back to a kubuntu setup I think, either that or opensuse with kde 3.5.9
<dmseg> hey guys in the ubutu thin client how to they tell me to copy sources.list form server to chroot i dont really get that!
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, I'd go kubuntu, didn't like opensuse :)
<jorgenpt> Any tips on debugging a machine that suddenly stopped booting? I replaced chassis and PSU, and now it hangs during boot. The last kernel message it shows is about recognizing the USB keyboard HID :o
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: I loved opensuse 11, it's very well put together, but I don't know, its package manager is still way behind anything like fedora's or debians
<dmseg> jorgenpt: use the old keyboard and try
<jorgenpt> dmseg: Stops at the same point w/o keyboard
<jorgenpt> Or, well, uhm. Let me see what the last is without the keyboard.
<tyler-wylie> DistroJockey: I really enjoy fedora but it pains me to see how much they shot themselves in the foot with fedora 9.  Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.04 is just beautiful
<Sivam_> hi
<DistroJockey> tyler-wylie, This is a tad offtopic here but I find Ubuntu to be the best
<Sivam_> is there any UI tool to configure firewall
<Sivam_> in Ubuntu
<dmseg> jorgenpt: ok is something wrong with your usb port a full kernel stop will only ouccur in a hardware error
<jorgenpt> The last thing it stops on without the kb is ata10: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq14
<jorgenpt> ata11: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc00 irq15
<jorgenpt> Those are the last two before it stops in its tracks.
<dmseg> jorgenpt: dont paste too much in the channel next time beware
<dn_> Can anyone suggest me a good editor [not console] for e.g. ruby, python and maybe c?
<tyler-wylie> dn, gvim
<AaronH> doesnt gedit have syntax highlighting for those?
<dmseg> dn_: notepad++
<jorgenpt> dmseg: That was hardly much, 1.5 lines. ;)
<tyler-wylie> AaronH yup
<dn_> would be nice with autocomplete and maybe some kind of macros?:)
<jorgenpt> Trying to disconnect the front-panel USB and audio
<dn_> but ill just try all ot them, thanks
<dmseg> dn_: notepad ++ has loads of features
<DistroJockey> jorgenpt, sounds like something connected to an IDE port to me (bad drive/connection)
<jorgenpt> Only SATA, no IDE in use
<jorgenpt> And it passes those lines if a USB keyboard is connected.
<aleboco> hi guys, i reported a bug that is completely wrong... how can i adjust or close it?
<dn_> dmseg: screenshots look promising, thanks
<jorgenpt> (but the only thing it shows in addition is stuff about input and usbcore
<dmseg> jorgenpt: pm me your full hardware change report
<dmseg> dn_: your welcome
<jorgenpt> dmseg: As I said, only new chassis and new PSU
<jorgenpt> Hardly something that relates to the hw in any way.
<dmseg> PSU?
<jorgenpt> Power Supply Unit,
<DistroJockey> jorgenpt, only suggestion atm is to disable IDE and possible PS/2 in BIOS (just a guess/hunch)
<Flannel> aleboco: #ubuntu-bugs will be able to help you out
<havocstorm> DistroJockey, the link you sent me, does it apply to the Nvidia 8600GT too?
<Operator> hi, i have installed a theme
<Operator> it is black
<Operator> but i want to change the font colour to white
<Flannel> aleboco: If no one is there, you can just post a comment, saying its invalid, etc.  Someone will come by and do the official stuff
<aleboco> Flannel, thanks
<Operator> how would i do that
<dn_> dmseg: hmm, any idea what the name of the package is? or is there none?
<jorgenpt> DistroJockey: No way to disable IDE without disabling SATA
<dmseg> dn_: google is your best firend
<MeniShevitz> yo's
<MeniShevitz> what's up all?
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, not sure, didn't read it all. Was just a suggested place to check for info
<dn_> dmseg: so no offical package and only .exe on the officale site.. I like
<Flannel> dn_: Notepad++ is windows only.  Try SCiTe, or even gedit.
<MeniShevitz> i need help installing on a UMPC with 800x480 display
<havocstorm> DistroJockey, k thanks, know any software in ubuntu that can control fan speed?
<spoo1> ﻿DistroJockey, cckk : I'm back
<Flannel> dn_: N++ uses the same backend for highlighting/etc as SciTE
<MeniShevitz> just a 'lil guidance on manually setting x's resolution and preferred display
<MeniShevitz> because the via drivers hate my machine :)
<MeniShevitz> thanks in advance.
<DistroJockey> jorgenpt, that's a bit silly, but you get that sometimes
<haichman> help how can i remove wine folder?
<dn_> Flannel: I dislike scite the last time I used it - but I guess scite/gedit is the way to go:(
<DistroJockey> spoo1, be right there
<dmseg> dn_: sorry i like wine a lot
<Flannel> haichman: open your homefolder in nautilus, hit ctrl-H to show hidden files
<MeniShevitz> haichman: rd -R pathforwinefolder
<Amarilis> to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 do i need to upgrade first from 7.04 to 7.10 and then to 8.04 ?
<MeniShevitz> after you have removed wine from synaptics
<DistroJockey> havocstorm, nope, sorry, someone else may though
<Flannel> dn_: What did you dislike about it?  gedit isn't bad.  It does syntax highlighting/etc.  but there are others too.
<Flannel> Amarilis: you need to go through 7.10
<Amarilis> ohhh.....sh***
<MeniShevitz> Flannel - any idea why is that so?
<haichman> ok thanks
<MeniShevitz> the 7.10 thing
<Flannel> MeniShevitz: Why what is?
<dn_> Flannel: I disliked scite - but maybe I'm just used to ides to much :) will give both a try agian, thanks
<Flannel> MeniShevitz: Because the repositories are only set up for that.  Transitional packages/etc are there for 7.04 to 7.10, but not 7.04 to 8.04
<MeniShevitz> oic
<Flannel> dn_: If you want an IDE, there are IDEs too.
<MeniShevitz> anybody around with experience dealing with ViA boards?
<MeniShevitz> vx700 chipset especially
<Flannel> !code | dn_
<ubottu> dn_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<dn_> Flannel: Flannel thanks :) anjuta and pida is new for me *time to install*
<kharloss> hi there. can i find remotely what motherboard i have ?  something like CPU-Z for  win ,  but for command prompt , a script or something ...  ?
<MeniShevitz> nm.
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm using 8.04 and for some reason audio CDs won't play on my computer, would anyone know why?
<Likvidy> http://i31.tinypic.com/2a8n9zn.jpg how do you get similar launcher panel like on the bottom in this pic?
<MeniShevitz> @all: I have downloaded a driver from a hardware manufacturer and now I have a folder with *.ko files - what do I do with 'em?
<r12> hi
<sameer> hi all
<MeniShevitz> Likvidy: just look up dock launcher in synaptics!
<oslo> salu
<Flannel> Likvidy: that's avant window navigator (AWN). see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
<daedra> I have a poweriso .daa image and have no idea how to convert it to .iso
<Popolon> I have some problems with the xdmcp windows exportation since the 8.04 upgrade
<Likvidy> allright
<daedra> are there any tools to do this?
<oslo> im french
<nameless`> oslo -> #ubuntu-fr
<daedra> oslo: !fr
<oslo> merci
<sameer> I have three machines A, B and C. There is a IPsec tunnel between A-B and B-C. Is it possible to route packets to Net C from Net A using the existing tunnels
<Popolon> Did someone had the same problem ? I scp'ed the key (.Xauthority)
<Popolon> but I'm still rejected
<Popolon> this worked just before the upgrade (as I upgraded using xdmcp export)
<daedra> Popolon: what's the problem?
<MeniShevitz> that Avant window manager looks oddly familiar :)
<mic1394> is there a hotkey to switch between desktops in ubuntu?
<Popolon> Invalid XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1 key (failed address comparison)Error: Can't open display: 192.168.0.4:0
<MeniShevitz> mic1394: alt+ctl+arrowkeys
<Popolon> daedra, I have this error message
<dmseg> sameer: hello, a fellow indian how may i haelp you
<mic1394> MeniShevitz thanks
<Popolon> does it searchs at another place for the keys ?
<Flannel> MeniShevitz: yep, Project Looking Glass
<MeniShevitz> lol@Flannel - I was thinking project osx86 O:-)
<MeniShevitz> ;)
<nomopofomo> i'm having a problem with metacity. when i disable alt as the mouse button modifier everything starts acting weird. clicking a window moves it now instead of selecting it... i have to alt-click to get it to do what i want
<chocogoinfre> salut
<Flannel> MeniShevitz: PLG was earlier, which OSX copied.  But this is offtopic.
<chocogoinfre> quelqu'un parle français ici ?
<nomopofomo> basically all i want is for me to be able to play warcraft which requires some alt-clicking
<Flannel> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Popolon> chocogoinfre, #ubuntu-fr
<MeniShevitz> True. One last off topic remark - at least microsoft redesign when they steak ;)
<MeniShevitz> steal
<dmseg> chocogoinfre: french ---> #ubuntu-fr
<lenix_> how can I update my firefox to 3.01 ?
<kidbuntu> please.. how do i use chmod command... i'm still new going to change the permission on /var/www
<Flannel> kidbuntu: You don't want to do that.  instead add your user to the www-data group (or a number of other methods)
<lavalaba>  hey people i install from terminal kde4 how can i uninstall it from terminal because it wont let me uninstall from add or remove programmanager?
<molgrum> getlibs couldn't find any 32-bit libs for libode and libwiiuse, i'm on 64-bit and need them to run a program
<bjorn_> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade my gutsy system to hardy. The update manager freezes (left it for ca 15 min) when it comes to generating locales. I killed the update process, and tried to run dpkg --configure -a but the same thing happens (nothing after it comes to generating locales. Any help would be appreciated.
<RYNIEK> lavalaba try with Synaptic
<MeniShevitz> lavalaba: same way you installed with the uninstall or remove toggle
<MeniShevitz> do apt-get --help for the proper syntac
<MeniShevitz> syntax
<lavalaba> should i write in terminal for uninstall sudo apt-uninstall kde4 or what? manishavit?
<MeniShevitz> (or other package manager of choice)
<RYNIEK> sudo apt-get remove
<MeniShevitz> thanks RYNIEK
<lavalaba> ok i did it i uninstall it thNKS people
<Arakken> whats the name of the package in ubuntu with ruby on rails and an IDE for ruby on rails?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i just want to edit the config file on the wordpress directory that i just installed.. its located there at the /var/www/wordpress
<RYNIEK> lavalaba it would be nice if You start to learn finding it in google
<kidbuntu> Flannel: can you guide me?
<Arakken> whats the name of the package in ubuntu with ruby on rails and an IDE for ruby on rails?
<Flannel> kidbuntu: go to users and groups, and add yourself to the www-data group.  Then you'll be able to.
<kidbuntu> Flannel: theres no www-data group
<san> hi all
<nomopofomo> i'm having a problem with metacity. when i disable alt as the mouse button modifier everything starts acting weird. clicking a window moves it now instead of selecting it... i have to alt-click to get it to do what i want
<nomopofomo> basically all i want is for me to be able to play warcraft which requires some alt-clicking
<kidbuntu> Flannel: is it "www" or "www-data"
<home2> w
<Flannel> kidbuntu: it ought to be www-data, unless its changed in hardy
<kidbuntu> Flannel: well in hardy how do i take care of this
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i'm not pretty sure with the other groups
<lavalaba> ryniek why u said like that? that i should learn to find something out in google?
<tobago> how can i downscale and print a pdf with kpdf or evince? i tried it in kpdf by setting print property of margins to custom...
<Flannel> kidbuntu: I don't believe it has changed in hardy.  do this in a terminal: sudo usermod -G www-data -a kidbuntu
<lavalaba> did i bother you or something? i asked a question like everyone other does too because i didnt know the answer i thnk its ok to ask something here this room is for that or isnt it ?
<RYNIEK> lavalaba cuz You can find faster than somebody can give U the asnwer
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i did it now
<kidbuntu> Flannel: whats next
<lavalaba> ryniek i know but there is a lot of results when i type it in google i dont know which one is the right one so i ask better here is it ok for you master?
<RYNIEK> lavalaba no it wasn't an attack
<susscorfa> tobago: a programm for editing pdfs with a gui is pdfedit as far a i know kpdf or evince don't support these function
<RYNIEK> i just said you could find it faster
<lavalaba> ok ryniek peace
<lavalaba> i m not angry
<Flannel> lavalaba: install "ruby" and "rails"  ... actually, just installing rails will install ruby
<nomopofomo> why is metacity so ****ing dumb?
<lavalaba> thanks for ur answer
<RYNIEK> no problem
<lavalaba> flannel what is ruby and rails?
<Flannel> lavalaba: packages
<rrowell> nomopofomo, I never understood why they dumped Sawfish...
<lavalaba> and for what should i install it ?
<Flannel> !synaptic | lavalaba
<ubottu> lavalaba: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nomopofomo> rrowell, do you think you could help me solve a stupid problem?
<rrowell> with metacity? Doubtfull
<nydexia> My evdo modem gets locked after I disconnect wvdial, how do I unlock it?
<lavalaba> can i install ruby and rials from terminal ?
<lavalaba> sudo apt-get ruby?
<Flannel> kidbuntu: You may need to chown /var/www to be owned by www-data:www-data (it may be owned by root:root)
<Flannel> lavalaba: sudo apt-get install rails
<san> try it
<zoreau> so on my windows comp i use trillian, and all its windows can minimize to the tray(hidden under trillians tray icon) is there anywya to get Pidgin to minimize windows to the tray, or does anyone know an alternative program that can do this, but also run aim, yahoo, and irc channels?
<RYNIEK> lavalaba sudo apt-get install
<nomopofomo> here's what's going on... i need to eliminate alt-clicks... i know that's handled by the window manager, metacity... but whenever i disable the alt-key everything goes crazy
<san> if not look in your synaptic
<lavalaba> ryniek sudo apt-get install ruby ?
<lavalaba> is it enough to install it?
<Flannel> lavalaba: that'll just install ruby.  if you want rails too: sudo apt-get install ruby rails
<san> yes
<lusule|afk> what's the command to run a program in the terminal without making the terminal useless for anything else?
<Flannel> Lusul1: command &
<lavalaba> ok flannel and ryniek i install it thanks
<tobago> susscorfa, i installed it. is there a way to scale it fitting to a4 format?
<lavalaba> its functions
<lusul1> flannel - thanks
<tyler-wylie> lusul1: & puts it in the background, and ify ou throw a "nohup" in front of the command it'll keep running if you close the terminal
<nydexia> My evdo modem gets locked after I disconnect wvdial, how do I unlock it?
<lavalaba> and next time i will try to find my answers in google :P
<rrowell> nomopofomo, why do you need to disable alt clicks?
<tyler-wylie> lusul1: If the program is already running you can do ctrl-z and then "bg" and it'll do the same thing
<nomopofomo> because when i'm playing warcraft i can see the menu pop up and it's making me lose games
<Flannel> lavalaba: when looking for packages, search via synaptic, or apt-cache search [terms]
<lavalaba> flannel thanks
<nomopofomo> i alt+right click and that makes a window menu appear
<susscorfa> tobago: tried edit page metrics in the page menu
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in fedora 9 and is downloading ubuntu 8.04.1 alternate install iso. is it possible to use fedora's /boot/grub to boot this iso to start ubuntu installation?
<_THEGOD> FUCK YOU AMERICA. WITH YOUR NIGGERS.
<san> lol
<tyler-wylie> yao_ziyuan: if you install ubuntu after fedora it'll overwrite the bootloader
<RYNIEK> meeen
<kharloss> i found it ...   sudo lshw -html > name-of-html.html
<kharloss> nice one ...
<tobago> susscorfa, i only found scaling absolutely.
<zoreau> anyone know a way to get pidgin windows to minimize to the systray
<yao_ziyuan> tyler-wylie, i don't fear that
<tyler-wylie> yao_ziyuan: you can copy fedora's boot/grub and use it in ubuntu
<tyler-wylie> yao_ziyuan: change up the splashimage etc
<yao_ziyuan> good
<zoreau> or possibly a way to get ANY windows to minimize to the tray, possibly through gnome settings?
<yao_ziyuan> it seems ubuntu only provides ISO downloads but not individual directories and files therein, such as the vmlinuz, etc. needed by grub
<kidbuntu> Flannel: and i'm a complete newbie. how do i use chown now?
<tobago> and btw. it does not scale it just changes the size.... wtf
<rrowell> nomopofomo:  Ah, i think wine has an option for that stuff
<rrowell> maybe --managed or something?
<susscorfa> tobago: set page transformation matrix and then the scale tab ?
<susscorfa> maybe
<Flannel> kidbuntu: sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www && sudo chmod g+w -R /var/www
<yao_ziyuan> i used kubuntu from this march to a week ago and fedora 9 for the past week and the conclusion is fedora sucks...
<san> someone know a program to automount hard drives ?
<nomopofomo> rrowell, where would i look?
<yao_ziyuan> although fedora has up-to-date packages
<san> at startup
<kidbuntu> Flannel: nothing changes. still can't edit the file on that directory
<rrowell> nomopofomo, man wine?
<tobago> susscorfa, you mean in page --> set_page_changematrix?
<lmosher> OK I have a presentation in a few hours, doing FN+F5 didn't work (to enable projector). What's the fastest way to get this to work?
<bjorn_> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade my gutsy system to hardy. The update manager freezes (left it for ca 15 min) when it comes to generating locales. I killed the update process, and tried to run dpkg --configure -a but the same thing happens (nothing after it comes to generating locales). Any help would be appreciated.
<Slart> Isn't nvidias cards supposed to underclock automagically when not being used to play games? isn't that the whole point of the Powermizer gizmo?
<rrowell> nomopofomo, google shows some promissing hits too
<Flannel> kidbuntu: what does `ls -l /var | grep www` give you?
<susscorfa> tobago: at my machine it is called set page transformation matrix but i guess it is the same
<rrowell> google: wine warcraft ALT
<tobago> susscorfa, o.k.
<susscorfa> tobago: I'm not really familiar with the program but it always dit what i wanted to do
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i see the www-data there
<tobago> so: page --> set page transformation matrix --> scale page    and there is something sx and sy
<Flannel> kidbuntu: paste that whole line here please (should just be one line)
<tobago> but that resizes the page instead of scaling, or what am i doing wrong?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: drwxrwxr-x  3 www-data  1001 4096 2008-07-09 18:22 www
<shain> Can anybody tell me what do noapci and nolapci do??
<susscorfa> what do you exactly want to scale only the text or the whole page
<Flannel> kidbuntu: er... that 1001 shouldn't be there.  Ok, pastebin /etc/apache2/apache2.conf please
<Flannel> !paste | kidbuntu
<ubottu> kidbuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<corza> hi guys, i've burnt a disc to install and when i reboot it tries to load the disc but just says... isoliknux: disk error 32, AX = 4280, drive 9F
<WeDneS> hello !
<corza> i have no idea what this means, i've checked the md5sum and it's correct and i've burnt it twice.
<WeDneS> hey !
<kidbuntu> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28250/
<san> hi
<Flannel> kidbuntu: bah. pastebin /etc/apache2/envvars please
<yao_ziyuan> where can i download a md5 checksum tool?
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: you already have one
<yao_ziyuan> where?
<Flannel> !md5 | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kidbuntu> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28251/
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm using 8.04, for some reason audio CDs won't play, does anyone know what the problem might be?
<Flannel> kidbuntu: right. www-data.  Alright, so, lets try this again: sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<piju> Slue_Gniffer, do u have mplayer ?
<Slue_Gniffer> Yeah.
<Flannel> kidbuntu: then paste the output of this (here, since its only one line) ls -l /var | grep www
<sledgeas> hello
<kidbuntu> Flannel: invalid group
<HSNews> find /var/www/cat_img/* -prune -name '*.jpg' -exec  convert '{}' -resize 200x200 /var/www/cat_img_small/'{}'.jpg \;
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i got this error in terminal chown: invalid group: `www-data:www-data'
<HSNews> I've got 'Argument list too long' how to fix that?
<mar77i> hi, say, can you give me a hand setting sensible-browser back to ff? the preferences option is set to firefox fyi
<HSNews> (over 14k files)
<Flannel> kidbuntu: interesting.  Did you tweak anything with this?  removing users/groups or anything like that?
<Slue_Gniffer> piju, whenever I pop in an audio CD into my computer, and click into the icon to see the contents, all that shows up are .wmv files that have like a lock icon on them, aswell as all the files tagged as  "Track 1", "Track 2", etc..etc..
<sledgeas> my acer aspire 5920 most of the time starts with rf_kill switched on -- how do i switch it off automatically?
<piju> Slue_Gniffer, .wmv files ?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: yes. cause i added the www-data group manually and removed it
<piju> have u installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Slue_Gniffer> piju, yes wmv files.
<Flannel> kidbuntu: .... why did you add it manually and remove it?
<piju> Slue_Gniffer, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras -y
<kidbuntu> Flannel: no idea... i tried to take a look at the users manage group. www-data is not present so i tried adding one
<Flannel> kidbuntu: alright, well, thats where our troubles started.  Ok, so... pastebin /etc/group please, and we'll go from there
<kidbuntu> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28252/
<Flannel> HSNews: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6060
<mar77i> Slue_Gniffer, lame converts everything2mp3
<Slue_Gniffer> mar77i, I don't need an mp3 converter.
<looonger> wow, what a crowd here
<Flannel> kidbuntu: alright, we'll just go ahead and make a new one.  sudo addgroup --system www-data
<_THEGOD> fuck you NIGGERS FUCK YOU OBAMA
<_THEGOD> lols
<mar77i> Slue_Gniffer, er... okay. can you repeat your question?
<raffy> buona sera a tutti
<kidbuntu> Flannel: done
<HSNews> how to create shell script and run it?
<dsl_> test
<san> there are a lot of manual for scripting
<san> you can google it
<HSNews> ok
<san> put sheel scripting manual
<san> shell*
<Flannel> kidbuntu: alright, now we have that group, we just need to re-add people to it.  sudo usermod -G www-data -a www-data && sudo usermod -G www-data -a kidbuntu
<kidbuntu> Flannel: done
<zoreau> how do i figure out how large a window in in pixels
<TEN> Anyone using VDR on 8.04 ?
<Flannel> kidbuntu: Now, we have to reassign everything in /var/www to www-data.  so... sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www
<Flannel> kidbuntu: and then it should work
<kidbuntu> Flannel: done. let me check now
<AaronH> zoreau, xwininfo
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i've done the command... but when i right click to the file. still couldnt rename it.
<Flannel> kidbuntu: ls -l /var | grep www
<kidbuntu> Flannel: drwxrwxr-x  3 www-data www-data 4096 2008-07-09 18:22 www
<zoreau> thanks Aaron
<Flannel> kidbuntu: and the output of "groups"?
<kidbuntu> Flanell: wait thats wrong
<AaronH> np zoreau
<kidbuntu> Flannel: drwxrwxr-x  3 www-data www-data 4096 2008-07-09 18:22 www
<kidbuntu> Flannel: wait
<msandbu> anyone know if there is an option in irssi to not show people joining or leaving channels?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: the www-data group is added now. whats next
<Flannel> kidbuntu: added to your "groups" output you mean?
<Slart> msandbu: yes.. there is.. /ignore with some switches
<Pici> !quietirssi | msandbu :D
<ubottu> msandbu :D: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<kidbuntu> Flannel: added to the groups
<Flannel> kidbuntu: You mean added on the end of the "groups" command?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i saw the www-data group name at the bottom of the groups. its added already
<Flannel> kidbuntu: bottom of *what* groups/
<lusule> how do i copy and paste in xterminal?
<Flannel> kidbuntu: /etc/group? or "group" the command?
<AaronH> lusule, highlight and then middle click with the mouse
<mar77i> hi, say, can you give me a hand setting sensible-browser back to ff? the debian option is set to firefox fyi
<kidbuntu> Flannel: i think i'm getting lost.. i tried viewing the manage users account... the www-data is back there again and whats the next step?
<Sam101> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu recognise my Creative en as a storage volume. As it would for a USB stick?
<lusule> AaronH - thanks :)
<arvind_khadri> lusule, to paste use Shift+Ins to copy just use the mouse
<kidbuntu> Flannel: we did do an add command on the terminal
<Flannel> kidbuntu: no.  Cloes the manage users and groups thing.  type "groups" in a terminal.  do you see www-data there?
<mar77i> Sam101, Creative en? what kind of device?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: ok i have these  cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<Sam101> Its an mp3 player mar77i
<Flannel> kidbuntu: try this instead: groups kidbuntu
<mar77i> just saw so on youtube. thx
<kidbuntu> Flannel root adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin kidbuntu www-data
<Flannel> kidbuntu: perfect.  And you say you still can't change stuff?  You ... may need to log in again to get the groups updated.
<SamSamSam> What if I run Wubi in Wine?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: ok ill try that
<Flannel> kidbuntu: that is, the groups you are in as far as nautilus is concerned
<Flannel> SamSamSam: it won't work.  Wine isn't an emulator/virtual machine thing.
<tillux1> erm "till@tillux:~$ sudo blubb \ sudo: unable to resolve host tillux \ sudo: blubb: command not found" makes me frightened
<jgoo> I have a  machine setup with SSH enabled - I can access it on port 22 from another computer from the same network, but requests through the mapped port on the router fail
<Sam101> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu recognise my Creative en as a storage volume. As it would for a USB stick?
<mar77i> Sam101, if your device is related to the creative zen device, you might want to try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<msandbu> jgoo: have you checked that the port is forwarded to your machine from the router?
<illusion> How can i block bruteforce attacks?
<Pici> illusion: Look into fail2ban
<jgoo> msandbu, yes, this is my first suspicion, but it looks ok - of course, unelss SSH / iptables has a way of knowing this reqeust came through a router, it must be my router right?
<drekko> illusion: or change ssh port
<Sam101> mar77i I have done that but it when you get it setup etc. The folders in the zen arent listed only the files. SO you cant add new albums etc because they wont go into proper folders. Hence why I need it to show up as a storgage volume
<jgoo> I will run a test, perhaps put tomcat on port 22 on my other machine and see if I can access that with port mapped to its ip
<zoreau> in the compiz config, under 'Window Rules" i can force windows to be non-resizable, fullscreen, non moveable, etc.  What name doI put in for the window? i have tried "Buddy List" for pidgin's bud list, and also 0x3200058, which is its 'Window ID' as shown by the command 'xwininfo'
<drekko> illusion: or switch to public key authentication and disable password authentication
<mojo> hey i have a samba question...  i have used samba3 at home with my desktop and our server/router to make and access shares with the winxp desktops in our house, but in a workgroup (and without wins but i'm thinking of changing that real soon now)...
<havocstorm> does anyone know a utility in ubuntu that can control fan speeds
<havocstorm> of the nvidia 8600gt?
<Slart> havocstorm: nvclock
<havocstorm> for ubuntu?
<havocstorm> can you link me?
<Slart> havocstorm: yes
<Slart> !info nvclock
<ubottu> nvclock (source: nvclock): Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Julouste> Why can't I cut and paste with gpm when using screen?
<zoreau> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kidbuntu> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mar77i> Sam101, then the driver is not yet sophisticated enough, and we probably won't be able to help you. you might try a lucky shot with google :)
<havocstorm> slart, how do I enable the component universe
<Sam101> Hmmm good idea. Thanks dude :)
<Slart> !univers | havocstorm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univers
<mojo> ... at work (contract job) we are updating a bunch of computers, reimaging them..  we use a script to back up the user profiles first, to a windows workstation licenced machine (10 tcp connect limit), and keep running into availability problems with too many machines backing up profiles at once.  can't i make a linux server use samba and wins but not need the ad domain auth stuff?  i mean, add the linux server to the domain as a computer a
<mojo> ccount (so other machines can browse to it via wins), and make a share available to do this w/o windows' sucky 10-connect limit?
<Slart> !universe | havocstorm
<ubottu> havocstorm: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Slart> havocstorm: basically, in system, software sources
<jgoo> msandbu, is it at all possible that port 22 could vet connections to 'local network' connections
<mar77i> havocstorm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<mojo> i mean, can i do this without all the kerberos stuff?
<havocstorm> thanks guys
<murlidhar> hi all , i have installed openbox and i would like to use bmpanel along with it . however i only have the source file and i when i give the command ./configure
<rajiv_nair> hello
<LaNCeloT_RW> morning people!
<mar77i> oh, too late 8|
<toan> co ai o viet namkhong
<murlidhar> it gives me an error saying checking for imlib2 >= 1.4.0... no
<Likvidy> jgoo has quit ("I have to return some videotapes")
<Likvidy> ahaha
<wols> murlidhar: hen install it
<toan> co ai o viet nam khong
<wols> *then
<wols> !tell toan about en
<ubottu> toan, please see my private message
<murlidhar> and when i install using sudo apt-get install imlib2 it gives me an error saying
<murlidhar> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 19 03:58:08 2008
<toan> i don't understand
<Flannel> murlidhar: sudo -k, then try again
<havocstorm> slart, I can't find nvclock in the repositories
<Flannel> toan: English only here please
<zoreau> Likvidy: LOL, patrick bateman
<havocstorm> do you use the add/remove manager
<msandbu> jgoo: you havent set up host-based auth?
<Slart> havocstorm: did you enable the correct repository? update the package list?
<Likvidy> indeed
<Flannel> havocstorm: try using synaptic, add/remove only shows a small subset
<murlidhar> Flannel, thanks now it works . what did go wrong ?
<toan> how to install vmware? please
<Little_Boy> hello
<toan> helo
<toan> what your name?
<havocstorm> flannel, slart, there are three versions, nvclock, nvclock-gtk, nvclock-qt which one do I use?
<Slart> havocstorm: nvclock is the command line utility.. the other are gui's
<Flannel> murlidhar: Nothing.  Your time got changed (backwards) and sudo has protections against that.  sudo -k clears the timestamp, allowing you to do it normally
<Slart> havocstorm: the gtk one would work nicely for gnome
<s33q> hey
<HSNews>  for $f in *.jpg; do   convert $f -resize 200x200 /var/www/cat_img_small/$f.jpg; done
<murlidhar> Flannel, thanks but now imlib2 is not in the repos
<havocstorm> slart, thanks
<Slart> havocstorm: you're welcome
<HSNews> how to run it? I want to resize all images in directory
<Flannel> murlidhar: you're correct
<zoreau> toan: click applications-->>add remove-->>scrool down to VMWARE and install
<murlidhar> Flannel, so what is the name for it in ubuntu
<havocstorm> slart, I installed the gtk, but I can't find it, how do I run it?
<Flannel> murlidhar: I have no idea what it is.  Do you have a filenme?
<msandbu> havocstorm: nvclock_gtk
<san> alt f2
<Slart> havocstorm: start it from the command line
<Flannel> murlidhar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libimlib2  libimlib2
<havocstorm> flart, msandbu, sudo nvclock-gtk?
<msandbu> yeah
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu, sudo nvclock-gtk?
<msandbu> forgot the sudo part
<Slart> havocstorm: nah.. don't think you need sudo
<havocstorm> it says command not found
<Slart> havocstorm: just run nvclock in a terminal
<murlidhar> Flannel, thanks now i got it . will come back again if i have any problems . cya
<kidbuntu> where can i find the PHP.INI file
<havocstorm> gah
<zoreau> is it possible to send a message to someone just by knowin their IP?
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu, what command do I use to have the fan speed on auto
<Slart> havocstorm: nvclock -f -F auto
<mojo> zoreau:  if you had the ip, you'd still need an application on the destination box listening (at some port) for the message to come in and do something with it...  a
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu, "Your fan doesn't support fanspeed adjustment"... wtf?
<Johnny> i updated yesterday and now when i jump back and forth from firefox windows sometimes my window manager dies
<zoreau> ah i see
<Flannel> kidbuntu: /etc/php5/apache2/
<kidbuntu> Flannel: thanks
<Amarilis> guys, how do i upgrade from 7.10 to 804 from cd?i tried kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but nothing happend
<eross> have a silly question, is it easy to set up a file server to act as a print server
<Johnny> see it just died again
<Circus-Killer> johnny: i had a similar problem, which turned out to be an issue with one of my firefox addons
<Johnny> does anyone know how to help
<Slart> havocstorm: well. I guess that could happen.. I run a 8800 gtx, I can change my fan speed..
<Johnny> Circus-Killer, it happens when i click the firefox icon on avant
<Johnny> do you know how to fix it Circus-Killer ?
<kidbuntu> Flannel: and flannel. another question.. how do i restart my apache
<havocstorm> slart, hmm what do I do now?
<msandbu> havocstorm: I have a 8600, cant chance mine.
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu, gah, the fan is on max now and it's freakin annoying
<Circus-Killer> um, well, by the sounds of it you have different problem. all i did was remove the problematic add-on (downloadhelper), which was causing my crashes
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu, is there anything else I can do?
<Slart> havocstorm: are you sure you can change the fan speed? can you change it in windows?
<Circus-Killer> @ Johnny
<Flannel> kidbuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, you really ought to read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu,I never had to change anything in windows
<Johnny> can anyone else help me
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu,I but I had the same fan noise problem when I updated to the newest drivers
<havocstorm> slart, msandbu, it was fixed when I used the drivers on the CD
<kleop2> hello
<kleop2> konsole and gnometerminal  fart  when I use them
<kleop2> how can I tell them to stfu?
<san> Amatalis: what about booting the Cd and installing 8.04
<kleop2> input bell style none something... what was that commnd
<kidbuntu> Flannel: theres another problem.. i got an error thats there was a probem of my  "PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL extension"
<havocstorm> nvclock -c
<havocstorm> whoops...wrong place
<Mark-H> Hello everyone! I was just wondering if someone could take the time out to help me determine if Ubunto is compatible with my laptop! Please?
<Mark-H> Ubuntu sorry
<msandbu> Mark-H: What laptop do you have?
<Johnny> my window manager keeps dying on me
<Mark-H> Compaq Presario 1200
<Johnny> can anyone help
<Johnny> im using gnome + compiz and awn
<Johnny> it usually happens when firefox is open
<havocstorm> msandbu, what do you do about your 8600? Do you enable accelerate graphics?
<eross> is a fax server possible, using an all-in-one printer?
<Mark-H> msandbu, i am assuming, with it having an AMD K6, i would download the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Slart> Mark-H: nope
<Slart> Mark-H: depends on how much memory you've got, if you ask me
<Mark-H> 188mb
<Slart> Mark-H: you *can* run the 64 bit version..
<Mark-H> dang, i was half way through the download, ill start the 86 then, hehe
<Slart> Mark-H: you have 188 Mb memory??+
<Mark-H> i just want to make sure it is compatible before i FDISK the sucker
<Mark-H> thats what windows claims, yes
<Slart> Mark-H: you might want to use the alternate install then.. running a live cd with 188 Mb can be.. a bit slow
<Slart> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Pici> Mark-H: I find it hard to believe that you have a 64bit capable cpu in a computer with only 188mb of ram.
<kleop2> how to decode EEID info from monitor
<Mark-H> the CPU is AMD K6, i was assuming it was 64bit with it been amd
<Mark-H> i guess not
<kleop2> how can I tell konsole to stfu and stop beeping while I use it?
<havocstorm> Does anyone know how to use old graphics drivers in ubuntu?
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, anyone knows how to fix the font issue on FF3 ? I mean the fonts showed on websites not the fonts on the program menus
<Mark-H> so does anyone know if it will be compatible? I will mainly be using it for the internet
<Slart>  Mark-H oh.. k6 is an old processor.. you won't be able to run 64bit ubuntu on it
<san> Mark-h: http://www.linux-laptop.net/compaq.html
<LaNCeloT_RW> for example: Yahoo mail, the fonts on the website are really UGLY
<Pici> Mark-H: Its definitely a 32bit processor.
<Mark-H> i am now downloading the i386 version
<san> Mark-h: search yours maybe. they have some troubles. but u think they ran it.
<Pici> Mark-H: AMD64 is just a special way of saying that a processor supports EMT64 because Intel and AMD originally had different methods of doing 64bit processors...
<Mark-H> i have an OLD ubuntu live cd, that booted fine
<Mark-H> but no wireless
<Mark-H> so i am hoping a newer version will work with wifi
<_Alanovski_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1474420/
<_Alanovski_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1474420/
<Mark-H> then i can FDISK my laptop and get linux running
<_Alanovski_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1474420/
<havocstorm> Does anyone know how to use old graphics drivers in ubuntu?
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, anyone knows how to fix the font issue on FF3 ? I mean the fonts showed on websites not the fonts on the program menus
<LaNCeloT_RW> for example: Yahoo mail, the fonts on the website are really UGLY
<hiptobecubic> I made a small separate partition just for grub but now when i try to do kernal updates it tells me that grub isn't installed. Can i tell ubuntu to look to the new partition for grub or what?
<erUSUL> LaNCeloT_RW: sme people reports that installing mstcorefonts (r maybe liberations fonts) "fix" it for them
<Aaron_Mason> anybody know if there's a program like iCord for ubuntu? a program that can be used to record what's going on the screen?
<Mark-H> what i am most woried about is whether it is compatible with my wifi card
<LaNCeloT_RW> erUSUL, already done that... fixed the interface but not the websites =/
<Aaron_Mason> Mark-H: what kind of card?
<cycon> how do you make a domain called www.example2.com point to www.example.com and have the address bar show www.example.com...I suck at DNS! btw, the DNS channel seems to be dead
<erUSUL> LaNCeloT_RW: tweaking Edit>Preferences>Appearance
<erUSUL> ?
<mar77i> Aaron_Mason: do you mean something like recordmydesktop
<MeniShevitz> i need help calibrating screen in xorg.conf
<LaNCeloT_RW> erUSUL, no.. The interface is OK... like smooth pixel rendering... BUT when I go to a website like Yahoo! Mail or Gmail the fonts are really ugly... like an OLD Mozilla browser
<MeniShevitz> anybody?
<Aaron_Mason> ah
<Aaron_Mason> mar77i: thanks
<eross> can i set up a fax server (attached to my printer server via usb), it's an all-in-one printer and the server has a modem for calling out
<san> LaNCeloT_RW: maybe a screenshot would help. u tryed googling that problem. i found lots of thing but dont know what is your exact problem
<shah> hi guys, i hav installed bittorrent using apt-get install bittorrent, but i could'nt find bittorrent application anywhere, plz help
<LaNCeloT_RW> san, i´m googling for 1 hour LOL... I'll post a Screen shot.. :-)
<mar77i> Aaron_Mason, there's just someone quicker googeling than u :D
<MeniShevitz> shah, you need to install a bittorrent client application with a gui
<MeniShevitz> transmission is a good one :)
<san> shah: you should install a bittorrent clien. like azareus deluge torrent or transmission which is in ubuntu repos
<MeniShevitz> or azureus
<ajzimmerman> Hello, I need help installing something. I have tried tutorials but nothing is working
<san> you can find torrent files in mininova or "some other places"
<san> ajzimmerman: what do you need to install ?
<ajzimmerman> Vmware
<MeniShevitz> san: that was not we he asked, nor something we support :)
<shah> MeniShevitz: azureus is 146 MB of size :(
<Lunar_Lamp>  shah> hi guys, i hav installed bittorrent using apt-get install bittorrent, but i could'nt find bittorrent application anywhere, plz help <== there is a client called Transmission installed by default in recent releases of ubuntu.
<LaNCeloT_RW> san, http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/4517/sc01bq5.jpg
<ajzimmerman> The installation function is part of the OS, I would hardly believe you don't support it
<LaNCeloT_RW> san, on the screenshot it's not SOOO bad
<lbo_ken> hi all  first  sorry if my english isnt  good im french canadian  but  chat often in english so i may have some mistake in my writing.  thanks for your understanding
<ajzimmerman> You're helping someone find torrents but not me.
<san> MeniShevitz: oops! :)
<MeniShevitz> ajzimmerman: i was speaking to san :) it's ok san :)
<Lunar_Lamp> !ask | ajzimmerman
<ubottu> ajzimmerman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * MeniShevitz slaps ajzimmerman around with a large trout
<lbo_ken> 2nd i installed ubuntu to used it as my server (web server, icecast server, mysql server ect) but i dont know how to configure the php in apache2   under a linux server (idid  used to do it with a windows os)
<carolyn> Lunar_Lamp: My bit torrent is installed under Applications --> Internet --> Transmission Bit Torrent Client
<ajzimmerman> Menishevitz. I'm reporting you/
<shah> Lunar_Lamp: but its not verifying data as soon as it is downloading, its starting at the point from where its being verified, so im wasting most downloaded data, im speaking about transmission gui
<MeniShevitz> hmmmm.
<Slart> ajzimmerman: this channel is user to user support.. we're all ubuntu users.. just like you..
<lbo_ken> so if you have any place wehre it explaine  step by step how to confivure apache to work with php  i woudl realy like it (by the way i did installed also webmin
<MeniShevitz> so is he gonna report me to you?
<MeniShevitz> @Slart
 * MeniShevitz gets back to not being off topic.
<Slart> MeniShevitz: huh? and what would I do with that report??
<flush> yo
<flush> what do you do with a western digital drive that fails smart check on boot and that wont let me boot linux whne its pluggeg, and under windoes it will not list in "my computer"
<san> LaNCeloT_RW: on the screen it seems fine. i dont know sorry
<hiptobecubic> flush throw it away and buy a new drive?
<Lunar_Lamp> shah: I don't understand your point. If you start the client it will verify any already downloaded data, and then it will continue downloading (if it doesn't verify, it doesn't know what it needs to download)
<LaNCeloT_RW> san, ok mate.. no problem! :-)
<Slart> flush: throw it away.. or recycle or something.. get a new one
<MeniShevitz> i was joking. he said he'd report me, you said it's user to user.
<MeniShevitz> @all
<Tr0yNT> is there an app i can install to automatically jail users to their home dir?
<Popolon> flush, backup data if you can, else trashcan is a good place for it
<MeniShevitz> i need help calibrating the display in xorg.conf
<flush> ya cant read it
<Slart> MeniShevitz: =)
<flush> western digital diag tool wont let me run scan on it, freezes
<hiptobecubic> flush, is it clicking?
<flush> nope
<Slart> !res | MeniShevitz
<ubottu> MeniShevitz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Popolon> flush, there are some tools to find files on failed filesystem
<Slart> MeniShevitz: don't know if you'll find anything about calibrating there. but it's worth a try
<flush> its not filesystem
<flush> its smart test
<san> LaNCeloT_RW:maybe some one else can
<Popolon> you can try it if there are really important
<Popolon> date
<Popolon> data
<Popolon> that's a waste of time
<MeniShevitz> ubottu: it's a bit more complex. thanks though, i'll read first :)
<ubottu> MeniShevitz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> san, I´ll try to find some info, thanks! :-)
<flush> if it was only filesystem i could still boot linux or windows no issue
<Popolon> it will go back polluate the planet
<flush> Popolon hell you make my day
<flush> me too then
<MeniShevitz> ubottu: i'm no better :)
<ubottu> MeniShevitz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MeniShevitz> thanks slart, will try :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> san, actually after installing the msfonts it´s quite nice .. and restarting browser :-)
<shah> Lunar_Lamp: if i had to d/l huge data in GBs then data is not being verified as soon as its downloaded, yellow line represents d/l and blue line overlapping yellow represents verified data.. suppose if i had stopped after 1gb download, at that point if 500mb of data is only verified then when i restart my system its starting from 500 mb.. not 1gb :(
<MeniShevitz> no go :(
<san> ok
<hiptobecubic> flush, i had luck one time putting my drive in a ziplock back in the freezer until it was really cold, then plug it in right away and get everything you can before it warms up. I don't really recommend trying it unless you've got nothing to lose
<Lunar_Lamp> shah: I've never had that problem with transmission - it's most likely a problem with your tracker etc.
<MeniShevitz> shah: are you downloading to a local disk?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Great! Posting on my blog LOL
<hiptobecubic> flush, it was a clicking-drive though, which i'm not sure is the same issue you are having.
<MeniShevitz> shah: actually it sounds like a bad connection/bad qe on your router.
<MeniShevitz> *qc
<MeniShevitz> shah: try a different torrent client and tell us if it still happens.
<shah> MeniShevitz: ok which one to try?
<san> shah: deluge torrent worked fine with me
<MeniShevitz> shah: azureus is good.
<MeniShevitz> it's a matter of tastes.
<hiptobecubic> I tried to update my kernel just now and it said grub didn't exist because i've moved it to a new partition. How can i tell it to install to the right place?
<dkT> Hello anyone familiar with xforms add-on for FF2?
<shah> MeniShevitz: im downloading  on a windows partition, which is automounted everytime i restart my system, is that a problem??
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anybody tell me, is the "wl" driver an ubuntu actually a bcm43xx module?
<MeniShevitz> shah: yes!!!!!!
<MeniShevitz> shah: you're better off downloading to an ext3 partition, or to a remote share.
<san> dkT: i think no. :(
<dkT> :( - damn it!
<shah> MeniShevitz: so what to do now, how to increase my partition size of ext3??
<MeniShevitz> ilembitov: i believe it's ndiswrapper but am probably wrong. wrapper lan=wl.
<khamael> is cheese supposed to show a stream right away? I only get a foot with toes
<chocogoinfre> français
<san> dkt: what do you need? maybe you can google it
<MeniShevitz> shah: first boot into windows and in the computer manager (under administrative tools either in accessories or control panel) shrink the windows partition.
<chocogoinfre> bonjour
<san> bonjour
<spoo1> is there a way to pull up a chat history?
<MeniShevitz> shah: afterwards i can't quite help other then to offer using paragon partition manager :)
<carolyn> How do you ssh within your local network? I find info only how to outside LAN
<MeniShevitz> oh, my bad.
<san> je pense que tout perssone parlais le anglais
<Chousuke> carolyn: the same way you do to outside networks
<MeniShevitz> shah: use gparted after shrinking the windows partition.
<xnv> carolyn: ssh username@hostname
<Slart> !fr | san, chocogoinfre
<ubottu> san, chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BonezAU> Hi, I just built a brand new PC today with a NVidia GeForce 9600 GT (512mb) - I can not get any nvidia drivers working, tried envyNG, the restricted drivers built in with Ubuntu and also downloading the linux driver from Nvidia themselves. Is there a trick to getting this to work?
<shah> MeniShevitz: i hav got enough free space to expand ext3 partition but donno how to do it
<Chousuke> xnv: that might not work o na local network if there's no name server
<MeniShevitz> shah: gparted is your friend.
<Chousuke> carolyn: anyway, use the ip address of the machine instead of its hostname
<san> i tell him/her that we all speak english, sorry
<spoo1> how do I add a resolution to xord.conf?
<shah> <MeniShevitz> okey i'll try, thank u
<Slart> san: yes.. I understood =) just figured I'd mention the french channel
<MeniShevitz> shah: np, good luck
<dkT> san: I've been googling around for some time now. The problem is that on my ubuntu 8.04, FF2.0.0.15 and XForms 0.8.5 re not working, but the samme versions are working on Mandriva?!
<Chousuke> carolyn: if you don't want to type IP addresses all the time, you can add an entry to /etc/hosts
<xnv> Chousuke: Uhhm, RTFM. A "hostname" is a generic term and usually includes the option to use an IP.
<cchance> Anyone know of a Point Of Sale GUI for ubuntu
<spoo1> how do I add a resolution to xord.conf?
<spoo1> ^xorg.conf
<Chousuke> xnv: meh
<Slart> !res | spool
<ubottu> spool: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BonezAU> Hi, I just built a brand new PC today with a NVidia GeForce 9600 GT (512mb) - I can not get any nvidia drivers working, tried envyNG, the restricted drivers built in with Ubuntu and also downloading the linux driver from Nvidia themselves. Is there a trick to getting this to work?
<Chousuke> xnv: hostname refers to the name of a machine
<carolyn> Thanks to all who answered, but I get connect refused when I try ssh ipaddr  However ping ipaddr works
<xnv> Chousuke: So you're saying SSH's documentation is wrong?
<linkinxp> hello i need information in how to see the log of grub?? cause when its loading i see an error but i goes to fast.....
<Chousuke> xnv: perhaps they're using "hostname" confusingly.
<cchance> !POS
<san> dkT: maybe you can upgrade to ff3. the plug in is available
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pos
<xnv> carolyn: It may be that the machine you are trying to connect to does not have an SSH server installed.
<Chousuke> carolyn: you need to install an ssh server on the machine.
<hiptobecubic> it takes gdm several minutes to shutdown/start up. how can i find out what is making it hang?
<shah> <MeniShevitz>, after installing gparted, i typed gparted in terminal which lead to: (gparted:5583): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<dkT> san: No the addon is not support by FF3 yet.
<carolyn> OK checking if ssh server installed  (its my machine)
<xnv> Chousuke: Or perhaps I'm right and "hostname" is used generically and just implies the ability to resolve hostnames automatically.
<shah> <MeniShevitz>, i hav ubuntu 8.04 with xfce as DE
<cchance> Anyone know of a Point Of Sale GUI for ubuntu
<dkT> san: Ahh I see two days ago a candidate release for the add on is out for FF3. I'll try it out.
<Slart> cchance: never seen anyone discussing pos gui's or systems in here.. it's not really something the normal user installs =)
<carolyn> Chousuke: Can I limit ssh to my LAN?
<MeniShevitz> shah: i use gnome and am reintroducing myself to ubuntu, sorry man. try to sudo it.
<Slart> cchance: nothing in the repos?
<kdridi> hi there
<cchance> Slart,belive  me ive checked
<Chousuke> xnv: That's not relevant, as an ip address is not a hostname, it may confuse users to say that you need to connect as "user@hostname".
<kdridi> somebody has build cloop module with module-assistant please ???
<cchance> this stupid spacekey is all messed up
<eross> this is not spam - just found a webpage with a bunch of wallpaper.  http://www.caedes.net
<Chousuke> xnv: a better form would be user@host  :)
<san> dkt: you're rigth sorry
<cchance> Slart, where wouldyou sugesti check
<Slart> cchance: I'm looking around at the moment.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<cchance> Slart good to know :P
<legend2440> spoo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<carolyn> openssh server or ssh meta package or both or something different? Synaptic gives a long list searching for "ssh server"
<Chousuke> carolyn: openssh server
<Chousuke> carolyn: and yes, you can limit it to LAN only.
<Chousuke> carolyn: I don't remember how though; either sshd can be configured directly or you can use a firewall.
<Chousuke> carolyn: check sshd's manual after you've installed the server
<xnv> Chousuke: I happen to agree, but this is the way SSH has done it for years. I have no problem if you want to inform the someone that hostname can also be an IP, but you shouldn't jump to the conclusion that it only resolves a hostname and doesn't handle IPs.
<carolyn> Chousuke: Thanks. OK How do I name my HOST?
<axenory> How can I keylock a folder
<mar77i> how can I get information about my cd burning device from a terminal?
<Slart> cchance: doesn't seem to be anything good out there..
<mar77i> axenory, put it into a pw secured archive file?
<carolyn> Does a firewall come installed with Ubuntu?
<cchance> Slart, what were you searching... ive seen two but they were not what i need
<Slart> cchance: if you've got the back end you might be able to whip something up..
<Slart> cchance: google, ubuntu forums and such
<axenory> mar77i: how do I do that
<Slart> !firewall | carolyn
<ubottu> carolyn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cchance> Slart, backend?
<xnv> carolyn: It's easier to just edit the configuration file, which is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Slart> cchance: the "engine" that does the numbes work.. gets prices etc etc
<mar77i> axenory, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Roller
<san> dkt: you can read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736671
<axenory> ty
<Slart> cchance: front end is the shiny part you see on the screen.. the back end is what does the all the things you don't see..
<cchance> slart, this is for an art show. It looks more professional if i have a check out counter, there for increasing sales
<xnv> carolyn: "man sshd_config" will give you lots of information about using it
<cchance> Slart, i was thinking about making a web app butitd takeabout a day and id rather find something pre built
<pex> hi all, i was playing around with bufferoverflows, but my pc is behaving strange, does 8.4 have some kind of stack protektion?
<axenory> mar77i, no but for that I will have to compress the folder, I dont want to do tat is there another way to just apply th pw to a folder?
<Slart> cchance: I'm guessing you'll have to build it yourself..
<carolyn> ubottu and xnv and others: thanks Time to look and read
<ubottu> carolyn: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cchance> slart, hecki guess i could sell it as well :D
<Slart> cchance: unless you want to use openoffice.. calc or something..
<dkT> san: thanks
<Slart> cchance: hehe.. go ahead.. become a millionaire.. you've found a niche =)
<cchance> slart,i dont consider it secure
<san> dkt: no problem! :)
<axenory> Is there a way to KEYLOCK a folder without COMPRESSING?
<Slart> axenory: not with regular ubuntu, afaik
<axenory> Slart, even with chmod?
<mar77i> axenory, lol
<Slart> axenory: you can deny a user access to a folder.. but it won't popup a password dialog when he tries
<axenory> mmm, I see
<axenory> thankls!
<Brandon__> In ubuntu server is there a way to get a breakdown or list of where the largest amount of HD is being used?
<Slart> Brandon__: du
<mar77i> Brandon__, there's a gui tool to that one
<Slart> ubuntu server.. no gui
<san> lol
<carolyn> Chousuke: Thanks - just noticed you told me how to name my HOST
<gooody> how can i do a system restore in hardy?
<eross> df -hT  ?
<xnv> Slart: Ubuntu server doesn't come with a GUI. Doesn't mean you can install one.
<xnv> *can't
<Slart> xnv: of course not
<Slart> gooody: system restore? you mean like in windows?
<eross> what fax program is easiest to use with ubuntu?
<mar77i> I have installed a server bevore ;)
<gooody> ﻿Slart: yes. i want to know if there's a way to backup my system then restore it later.
<Slart> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<delfick> hello, does anyone else have troubles with rhythmbox not playing mp3's in ubuntu hardy ? They used to play just fine, but I'm trying to play them today and it just stays on the zero mark. Totem seems to play them but the visualisation is laggy and there is no sound. vlc plays them but with no sound. and real player plays them fine....
<san> gooody: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423639
<Slart> gooody: ubuntu doesn't have anything by default as in windows.. but there are programs you can use
<mar77i> delfick, that may happen...
<planetxmai1> hey whats up ubnuters
<planetxmai1> ubuntuers
<gooody> ﻿Slart: what are those?
<mar77i> planetxmail, this is not even a meta question ;) - do you have trouble with anything?
<Brandon__> Slart, is there a way to have it order from the largest directories to the smallest? I'm trying to figure out where 78% of the HD space is going. There's not much installed on the server.
<san> gooody: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423639 the same questions is answer here
<delfick> mar77i:  anyway to fix it ? or just do a windows and reboot? :)
<Slart> gooody: check the links ubottu wrote a few lines up
<hunter> hi
<FatJoe> Hi hunter k gardai baseko ?ma ta tv herdaui chu
<planetxmai1> <-- master programmer? :) ask your questions
<mar77i> delfick, probably not
<delfick> lol
<gooody> OK. Thanks for your help
<san> lol
<Slart> Brandon__: you can always pipe it through sort
<mar77i> try starting the player from console and pastebin the output
<planetxmai1> pipes rule
<hunter> exit
<eross> i guess hylafax has it's own fax server, which is what i need
<san> planetxmail: how can i make a "hello world", lol
<Brandon__> Slart, oh cool. Didn't know abotu that one. Only pipes I know are the more and less :P Thanks
<planetxmai1> which Language? lol
<san> shell
<mar77i> planetxmail, san, OT!
<planetxmai1> echo 'hello world'
<san> ok thank you
<Slart> you're welcome, Brandon__
<planetxmai1> put that in a file called  hello.sh and run  'bash ./hello.sh'
<mar77i> ...and you forgot the header "#!/bin/sh"
<san> you rocks!
<amex> do someone band listen Radiohead? :)
<planetxmai1> wanna do a C program hello world? :)
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eross> what modem-terminal app can i use to test out my modem and check the settings
<Slart> go to the offtopic channel.. shoo.. go on
<mar77i> OT @planetxmail, asan, amex
<san> int main() {printf("hello world"); }
<mar77i> san you forgot c-library and you are still OFF THE TOPIC
<planetxmai1> mar77i: you only need '#!/bin/bash'  if you dont use 'bash ./<filename>'  BASH
<san> ok
<planetxmai1> yes sans...now how do you compile it ? :_
<san> ok sorry
<Chousuke> missing return, implicit declaration of printf, ;(
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<san> we are out of topic
<Pici> san: Try ##C
<planetxmai1> ya you may get warnings or errors without a return 1; at the end
<mar77i> and planetxmail, I know forgot the +x chmod and stfu
<planetxmai1> mar77i: your right
<Chousuke> planetxmai1: return 0;
<planetxmai1> lol
<san> lol
<Chousuke> planetxmai1: return 1 means there was an error
<planetxmai1> return 'stfu';
<san> lets go to the other room
<Chousuke> that would fail too :)
<planetxmai1> yes
<planetxmai1> hehehea
<Slart> this is turning into efnet.. I'm out of here
<planetxmai1> ya
<mar77i> ^k them
<planetxmai1> ok different question
<san> efnet?
<planetxmai1> or undernet
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to talk about random stuff
<san> okok
<tech0007> how to upgrade firefox to 3.01?
<planetxmai1> http://getdeb.net
<planetxmai1> search for firefox
<mar77i> rofl
<Brandon__> Without human readable what's the unit of size du uses?
<planetxmai1> byes
<Chousuke> that's not a recommended upgrade route though.
<FatJoe> malai chodera na jau na bai
<Chousuke> best just wait until ubuntu includes it
<planetxmai1> du -h .    use that
<Miltiadis>  Does anyone knows inno setup program ?
<Pici> tech0007: Wait until the update moves to updates.
<mar77i> !meta >Miltiadis
<ubottu> Miltiadis, please see my private message
<planetxmai1> yes its best to wait for the update....
<mar77i> ?
<Brandon__> planetxmai1, nah I had to sort it and sort only works it seems on numerical types. It can't decipher memory sizes. Thanks though.
<san> your update manager will tell you
<Adys> every time I start firefox/pidgin using PA, when it attempts to play sound I get the message firefox-bin: pcm_pulse.c:115: pulse_stop: Assertion `pcm->stream' failed. - and then it crashes
<Adys> anyone knows how to fix that?
<planetxmai1> du returns BYTES
<planetxmai1> do 'man du'
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> doesn't du return blocks?
<planetxmai1> or blocks
<planetxmai1> man du
<switchcat> Q: how do I tell which USB kernel modules/features are turned on? I am trying to hook up a USB device to use with a WINE program but it doesnt seem to acknowledge it and I think it might be a kernel/usb problem
<planetxmai1> 'lsmod'
<planetxmai1> tells you which modules you have installed in ur kernel
<ks3> Brandon__: you can use -k to return kilobytes
<Brandon__> hmm du / | sort -g says I have 46 MB. Are you sure it's bytes by default?
<switchcat> planetxmai1 - any idea what I should be looking for? I dont seem to see anything that jumps out as a USB related mod
<planetxmai1> ya can be tricky... can you successfully detect say a USB memory stick?
<Djox> mame vam se kupaju goLe
<Djox> hihihi
<FatJoe> Hi Djox k gardai baseko ?ma ta tv herdaui chu
<Djox> :-}
<Chousuke> switchcat: lsusb to show all detected USB devices
<planetxmai1> dojoX
<Djox> hoj
<Djox> :-}
<Pici> !en | Djox FatJoe
<ubottu> Djox FatJoe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Djox> wts up ppl!
<switchcat> chousuke - lsusb displays nothing
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<Chousuke> it should.
<Chousuke> I thik
<planetxmai1> ya it should
<Chousuke> think*
<Brandon__> Is Boinc installed by default with ubuntu. I'm curious how my server has it running unless someone else installed it.
<planetxmai1> i tested on my machine and plugged in a usb stick and it showed data on it
<switchcat> i have some usb stuff plugged in, and nothing
<Chousuke> lsusb should show a device even if it's not supported, as long as you have USB support working.
<switchcat> no usb memory stick, but this device should read like that
<Pici> Brandon__: I'm quite sure its not installed by default.
<Chousuke> weird.
<switchcat> so how do I go about adding a kernel module to ubuntu if I have to do so?
<planetxmai1> you must not have USB support installed
<planetxmai1> which is odd
<Chousuke> very odd.
<planetxmai1> what DEVICE are you trying to plug in and get working?
<switchcat> I started with 7.0x ubuntu and went to 8.0x  I was never able to get my printer to work under usb either
<planetxmai1> webcam? stick? what
<tech0007> switchcat: 'lsmod | grep usb' ?
<switchcat> planetxmai1 - a sony digital voice recorder
<Chousuke> switchcat: dmesg | grep hci too
<Chousuke> (without the too)
<planetxmai1> goto sony product page... and look for information about linux and drivers for it
<Chousuke> planetxmai1: first he needs to get usb working.
<planetxmai1> tru
<switchcat> lsmod line doesnt work, dmesg grep hci produces two lines
<switchcat> [   51.293048] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d800a000-d800a7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]
<switchcat> [   53.150470] ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[d8009000-d80097ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
<Chousuke> hm, that's firewire
<planetxmai1> ya firewire
<planetxmai1> fw
<Chousuke> does "dmesg | grep usb" produce anything?
<switchcat> nope, nothing
<Djox> I have pr too..I bought webcam but I am soo ugly on it!!!:(:(
<Chousuke> switchcat: very weird.
<san> what webcam?
<planetxmai1> you dont have a USB controller driver installed...
<switchcat> so how do I install one?
<Chousuke> switchcat: you must either have a broken USB chipset or some very weird motherboard
<planetxmai1> what model and make of computer are you running? Does it have any USB ports on your box?
<switchcat> yes of course it has usb ports, I'm plugged into them
<switchcat> I dont remember too much data on the mobo it's been a while
<sumitc|AFK> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chousuke> normally you shouldn't even have to care about installing USB drivers
<Chousuke> they're enabled by default
<FatJoe> helo ubottu how are you?Long time Where have you been?
<Chousuke> I can't remember the kernel module names for USB stuff though
<switchcat> I should try ##Linux for that I guess?
<switchcat> or maybe a kernel channel?
<planetxmai1> you know after I updated my kernel using the last ubuntu update... my wireless stopped working... did the USB work previously? and they stopped all of a sudden?
<Chousuke> Squawk: try sudo modproce ehci
<switchcat> I dont think I've ever gotta a usb device to work on this system
<Chousuke> (and ochi and ahci)
<Chousuke> switchcat: tried in windows?
<switchcat> I never had windows set up on this box
<planetxmai1> modprobe  not modproce
<Chousuke> right, typo
<planetxmai1> kewl
<vikram_> I'm trying to get the tar --selinux option going on ubuntu, but it doesnt seem to be recognised, which package do i install for it?
<hccmb> switchcat , is usb enabled in bios settings?
<Chousuke> hmm
<switchcat> uhmm, I would assume so
<Chousuke> good point.
<Chousuke> :D
<hccmb> better check
<Chousuke> switchcat: don't assume, go check
<planetxmai1> never assume
<switchcat> well that means I'd have to reboot. :P
<planetxmai1> yes
<Chousuke> switchcat: since Linux *really* should autodetect any USB stuff
<hccmb> really ?\
<Chousuke> switchcat: I've never heard of USB not being autodetected :P
<planetxmai1> usb is common enough that it is weird your doesnt
<hccmb> you can turn usb off in bios, never heard of that?
<Chousuke> hccmb: of course, but assuming it's enabled
<legend2440> switchcat: read post #3    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282977
<switchcat> I dont think my bios has an option for that.. but who knows... it's been a while
<Chousuke> USB not being autodetected might've happened back in the 2.4 days, but no more
<Chousuke> but if it's disabled in bios then of course it won't work :P
<san> what days are we in ?
<san> know
<linxeh> vikram_: try installing star
<vikram_> How do you, dpkg-query a package that hasnt been installed yet?
<vikram_> like, yum info blah, on redhat
<tech0007> vikram_: apt-cache show [pkg]
<Chousuke> apt-cache show package
<vikram_> thanks
<switchcat> okay thanks I will have to see whats up when I finally decide to reboot
<Swish> fatjoe has an onjoin /invite
<hccmb> switchcat open gnome terminal and do an lshw
<Swish> [08:41:23] * FatJoe (n=FatJoe@202.79.63.105) invites you to join #smokXXXXX
<vikram_> tech0007, Chousuke is there a command for showing the files that pkg provides if installed?
<hccmb> then you can see whats more on the board etc
<IdleOne> Swish, that is not an invite it is a /notice
<Swish> no, that's an invite.
<Chousuke> vikram_: you need apt-file for that I think
<cchance> Would anyone deem it required to make a localy hosted webpage that is not to be accessed by anyone but 127.0.0.1 to have ssl security while transfering data to a fro mysql?
<Chousuke> vikram_: it needs to be separately isntalled.
<Swish> my client would have formatted it differently had it been a /notice
<vikram_> Chousuke, ok, thanks
<Swish> THIS is a /notice from fatjoe:  [08:41:24] -FatJoe- Welcome to #ubuntu . Enjoy your stay here. Type !help for more options.
<IdleOne> !ops | FatJoe had a onjoin /notice in here
<ubottu> FatJoe had a onjoin /notice in here: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<henux> I have a bunch of OSes in the grub startup list. How can I change the list?
<Chousuke> henux: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chousuke> I think there's a graphical manager too
<henux> Chousuke: and do i need to run some tool to the changes to take effect after I edit the menu?
<Chousuke> I don't think so
<henux> aha
<tech0007> vikram_: use gdebi if you have the .deb
<hccmb> put an # before the one you dont want
<planetxmai1> ya i dont think there is a good GUI tool front end for editing grub.entries
<henux> ok
<henux> let me see
<cchance> Would anyone deem it required to make a localy hosted webpage that is not to be accessed by anyone but 127.0.0.1 to have ssl security while transfering data to a fro mysql?
<bert[1]> hello everyone. i have an ubuntu cd and i am planning on installing it onto my hard drive but my cd drive is spoilt. is there any other way i can install it?
<danwagon> anyone know how to get a lexmark printer working??
<th0r> Pici, #xubuntu has the same problem
<Pici> th0r: thank you
<danwagon> anyone?
<san> what model
<planetxmai1> that is not REQUIRED
<danwagon> x1140
<Nile> et
<IdleOne> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<danwagon> i read about it but dont get it
<planetxmai1> lshw  is a kick ass command.. didnt know about that one
<bert[1]> how do i install ubuntu on a hard drive partition ( i already have an empty partition ready for use) without a working cd drive?
<cchance> planetxmai1 is that tword me
<cchance> not required.
<planetxmai1> ya
<san> planetxmai1: yes i tested to
<bert[1]> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<henux> something is wrong, when i run "sudo emacs /boot/grub/menu.lst" i get "sudo: unable to resolve host laura" (laura is my host name) i have changed the /etc/hostname recently. idea???
<planetxmai1> if your webserver is localhost only 127.0.0.1  then no one can access it from anywhere except from the local box itself
<henux> it works otherwise
<legend2440> !install | bert[1]
<ubottu> bert[1]: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<IdleOne> !install > bert[1]
<ubottu> bert[1], please see my private message
<planetxmai1> dont use emacs... its a bit complex... use    'ed' heheh or vim
<planetxmai1> or nano
<bert[1]> oh, okay. thanks so much!
<legend2440> !hostname | henux
<ubottu> henux: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<san> danwagon: didnt you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<henux> k
<planetxmai1> what do you all think about the MONO project?  Think its a Microsoft trap?
<nck> helllllllllllllllllo
<nurdglaw> I've lost all networking since bombing out in the middle of 7.10->8.04 upgrade. Help anyone?
<nck> whats ifconfig tell you?
<nck> or /etc/network/inferfaces
<nck> for that matter
<planetxmai1> the latest kernel 2.6.24-19  broke my wireless... so I reverte back to using 2.6.24-18
<nurdglaw> ifconfig doesn't say ,uch; I'll check interfaces
<nurdglaw> nck: /etc/netwrok/interfaces reads: auto lo\niface lo inet loopback
<WilDec> I'm, installing ubuntu-server.  Where's the installer option for GRUB, rather than LILO, install?  I'd read that GRUB is the default -- but apparently not, as it's insisting on, and only offering, LILO
<rafaelscj> how do I do to connect to an ad-hoc wireless network?
<nck> thats it nurd?
<nurdglaw> nck: yup
<planetxmai1> nurd or hurd?
<nck> do you need this server to be a router or just on the net?
<rafaelscj> WilDec, GRUB don't work with xfs filesystem
<nurdglaw> just on the net
<styrman> how do I get out to a tty shell? if its possible, i want to just run a game with its own X
<nck> whats your local nets IP subnet
<planetxmai1> exit
<WilDec> rafaelscj: I'm not installing XFS. Rather, ext3.
<nurdglaw> how do I find out?
<nck> you use dhcp?
<nck> thats easier hell
<henux> some kernel boot entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst are listed in "AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST" and it says "DO NOT UNCOMMENT". however there are stuff i dont need. what to do?
<nurdglaw> it's a wireless router with lots of m$ boxes and my ubuntu laptop (on a good day)
<nck> should do the dhcp
<nck> the
<nck> then*
<nck> auto eth0
<planetxmai1> your playing with FIRE if you are editing grub and you dont know Exactly what your doing
<mar77i> henux, do something if you know what you are doing and willing to risk it, or stop asking this kinda questions :D
<Chousuke> henux: delete them
<nck> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Chousuke> henux: make a backup :)
<nck> eth0 = your network adapter
<mar77i> s/and/and\/or/ - Chousuke, right.
<henux> mar77i: you are silly
<Chousuke> henux: it says "do not uncomment" because it uses the comment marks for its automagicks
<nurdglaw> OK, so I add that to the end of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<nck> under the loopback
<Chousuke> henux: but you can still delete unnecessary entries
<henux> ok
<nurdglaw> and then reboot?
<nck> no
<nck> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Chousuke> henux: though I think to redo the automagick you need to run some tool :/
<mar77i> henux, now even I have learned something ;)
<henux> cool
<nck> theres a command to use, hold on i forgot
<shad> \chan
<Chousuke> henux: make sure your menu.lst has at least one kernel you can boot though.
<henux> Chousuke: yes
<Chousuke> henux: grub itself ignores everything that's commented, so there must be at least one autogenerated (or manual) kernel entry.
<henux> do you know what is the difference of "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (recovery mode)" and the one that is not recovery?
<nck> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nck> i think thats it
<Chousuke> henux: recovery mode is single user mode
<henux> k
<killun> hi to all.. someone knows how to disable powermizer feature of the nvidia graphic card? or send me a link with a solution that work?
<nurdglaw> here goes...
<nck> boom crash!
<styrman> is ctrl + alt f1,f2,f3.. suppose to give me shells? i see nothing
<Chousuke> henux: the easiest way to remove excess grub entries however, is to remove packages for old kernel versions
<henux> Chousuke: and the memtest, do i need it?
<henux> aha
<Chousuke> well it's useful.
<henux> k
<san> yes ctrl + altgr + f1... to f7
<henux> i have now ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-19, and that of the recovery mode, memtest and windows xp on my grub menu
<henux> that should be enought
<Chousuke> yeah
<Nigel> good morning
<nck> nurd whats the word?
<Nigel> I have a problem with installing postfix
<henux> need to reboot and check it works
<Nigel> can anyone help ?
<henux> brb
<Chousuke> henux: to keep it clean, just remove old kernel packages.
<nck> dunno migel
<henux> Chousuke: how?
<nck> depends on how serious it is
<san> styrman: you dont see any text ??
<Chousuke> henux: apt-get remove linux-image-old-kernel-version
<moDumass> hey all, booting up takes 20 mins and gnome fails to load any ideas how this machine got uber messed up?
<Chousuke> henux: or use synaptice
<Chousuke> -e
<styrman> san: no, think im suffering from a ati bug ;P
<styrman> san: gona try something
<henux> Chousuke: got it
<henux> i use apt-get always
<nurdglaw> nck: OK that hasn't killed anything, but I don't think all is well
<Chousuke> henux: just don't remove the current kernel and you're fine .)
<san> styrman: but it jumps to the terminal, right ? Or it do nothing
<Chousuke> henux: also, make sure you remove teh actual packages and not just metapackages.
<nck> nurd, hit ifconfig again
<henux> Chousuke: i hope so
<styrman> san: i see black screen, it jumps out but no output
<henux> :)
<henux> time to reboot and hope the best
<henux> brb
<Chousuke> henux: well, it may take some trial and error
<henux> Chousuke: what happens if i removed something wrong?
<styrman> rebootin brb
<nck> nurd is your network adapater eth0?
<Chousuke> henux: as long as you don't remove the running kernel all is fine :P
<nck> or is it a wireless card?
<henux> what happens if i did?
<Chousuke> then... you can't boot :P
<henux> nah nonsense lets reboot and see
<henux> brb
<nurdglaw> nck: ifconfig not much change - a few more packets, it's a wireless card
<nck> oh
<spoo1> where do I find a command list?
<nck> did you put "eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<nurdglaw> yes
<nck> thats the prob
<nck> uh try "wlan0"
<tyler_1> how do I completely remove a broken package using term please?
<san> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<murlidhar> i am trying to compile the source program called bmpanel  and i get an error . the pastebin might help you understand the problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/28279/
<murlidhar> :(
<san> spool: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<planetxmai1> ethX  are for wired carded... wlanX are for wireless cards
<nck> yar
<nurdglaw> did that, re-ran networking restart - no significant change in ifconfig
<nck> uh
<henux> Chousuke: ok it works
<rafaelscj> how do I to create a ad-hoc network?
<Chousuke> good :)
<nck> did you put a zero?
<nck> hehe
<henux> tell me whats that memtest for?
<ATA2> greetings is there somewhere an equivalent to gentoos env-update in a packet for hardy?
<nck> test your memeory
<henux> why do i need to test that?
<murlidhar> i even tried installing from root but it says it can't find the directory .
<nck> henux, sometimes memeory goes bad
<henux> aha k
<nck> and is the cause of alot of hardware issues
<nck> or server problems
<nck> whichever
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<henux> okay then its useful
<nck> yes
<murlidhar> shouldn't it make automatically if it is compiling ?
<Chousuke> murlidhar: don't run make install before you've run just make
<nurdglaw> nck: yes - "wlan0" (no quotes)
<henux> okay i need to run to the shop and get some chicken to eat
<murlidhar> Chousuke, tried that . same error
<henux> laters
<Chousuke> murlidhar: hm? :/
<henux> maybe i buy some cheese too
<murlidhar> Chousuke, wait i will pastebin it
<Chousuke> you tried ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && sudo make install
<Chousuke> ?
<henux> who knows everything can happen
<san> henus lol
<san> henux*
<sadadi> ciao
<nck> hey nurd
<nck> you up for some reading?
<nurdglaw> yes?
<nck> type "iwconfig
<nck> iwconfig
<sadadi> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nurdglaw> ok - l0 no wireless extensions; eth0 no wireless extensions; eth1 some stuff
<nck> so no wireless connections
<nurdglaw> ...including Access Point not associated - I guess not
<nck> your wireless card needs a driver or something
<veryhappy1988> hello
<san> hi
<veryhappy1988> how are you?
<nurdglaw> so you reckon it got zapped when I bombed out of the upgrade?
<Nickste> I've recently set up a server with postfix & courier for a new domain name, and finding that my emails are landing up in the spam box in gmail. What is the best way to start getting my domain onto a "white list"?
<unstable> perl: warning: Setting locale failed., language is unset, LC_ALL is unset, I get these messages whenever I do stuff with apt-get. How can I fix this?
<switchcat> hccmb - I've just seen your suggestion to do lshw
<nck> nurd, type lspci
<veryhappy1988> well ... i guess im right here because i have also a problem with my ubuntu ...
<nck> look for your network card in that
<nurdglaw> ok lots of stuff, what am I looking for?
<veryhappy1988> im a german if you dont understand something ask please
<nck> wireless card
<san> what problem?
<nurdglaw> ethernet controller and network controller
<nck> do you need the wireless?
<nck> err
<nck> do you see the wireless?
<veryhappy1988> my problem is i have a intel pro wireless 2200bg and this works only on windows xp
<veryhappy1988> this wlan card has a hardware kill switch
<nurdglaw> network controller - Intel Corp PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Controller (rev 02)
<veryhappy1988> i need a solution to switch on these wlan card
<fantomas> Hi. I have problem with PulseAudio on gnome. I selected 'PulseAudio' for all sounds in gnome Sound settings and PulseAudio as adjusting target for Gnome applet. The problem is that after restarting X session the sound is it to MAX volumen and nothing saves. Where could be the problem? Ubuntu/9.04
<fantomas> 8.04
<veryhappy1988> i tried fsam-7400 but i dont know how to setup this
<veryhappy1988> i have a fujitsu siemens amilo M7400
<fantomas> s/the sound is it/the sound is reset/
<veryhappy1988> for more details please see the screenshot on http://92.195.195.96/WLAN.jpg
<pep> Hi
<veryhappy1988> there are all informations collected on my wlan
<pep> anyone got a torrent to download the last eeebuntu netbook remix? their ftp server limits to 10 users... :/
<Pici> pep: Perhaps you should be asking them.
<DasP> hi
<veryhappy1988> please contact me private or write just veryhappy1988: and your text ... thank you
<nck> nurd
<nck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<DasP> hi @ all
<giuseppe__> hello
<DasP> veryhappy1988 huhu
<pep> Pici: i'm trying :)
<nurdglaw> nck - thx I'll read the page follow the steps and come back if it's not all working
<DasP> veryhappy1988: huhu
<nck> mk
<nck> good luck nurd
<nurdglaw> assuming that fixes things, thank you VERY much
<veryhappy1988> hello dasp
<nck> heh i hope so
<rvtcadmin> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and the command line.  i'd like to try ffmeg, and i've heard the version i'd get via synaptic may be old.  how hard is it to compile it from source?  should i attempt such a thing, as a, you know, wholesome learning experience?  or is it out of newbie league?
<Carpe|Diem> Has anyone played native quake III on ubuntu? If so, how can I fix the mouse sensitivity problem
<kristjan_eerik> rvtcadmin, it's not that hard, get the dependencies (sudo apt get build-dep ffmpeg), ./configure, make and sudo make install. now if you get errors, it gets a bit more difficult ;)
<veryhappy1988> has anyone yet an answer for my problem
<kristjan_eerik> that's apt-get *
<kristjan_eerik> rvtcadmin, also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Helion> What is the package name for flash player in the repositories?
<giuseppe__> hi got some problems with my monitor, can someone help me?
<rvtcadmin> kristjan_eerik, thanks, i'll check out the link there..
<Pici> Helion: flashplugin-nonfree
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | giuseppe__
<ubottu> giuseppe__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<giuseppe__> ops, im a newbie
<giuseppe__> so sorry
<ilembito1> Guys, anyone, please explain to me, what is "wl" driver? Is it ndiswapper?
<giuseppe__> then , when i turn on my pc, a window come in my monitor 'NO SUPPORT' , then the screen is on the left side and i do not see all the window
<henux> back
<giuseppe__> previously i just hit the 'auto' button on the monitor and the screen fits to the monitor
<giuseppe__> now nothng appens
<sniffer> hello
<sniffer> ÊÇÑÊ´Õ ¤ÃѺ
<sniffer> ÁÕ¤¹ä·ÂÃÖà»ÅèÒ
<Helion> can someone give me a little tip? I`m trying to find documentation for that apt-get system, what is the tool called?
<kristjan_eerik> giuseppe__, have you recently changed the X configuration? did this problem just appear?
<Mark_vH> helion: you mean 'man'?
<kristjan_eerik> Helion, do you mean man? try man apt-get in a terminal
<giuseppe__> think i 'touch' something in order to install the compiz-fusion
<Helion> no no, I know man, i was talking about the installer tool
<giuseppe__> but do not tell me what, i really don' know
<giuseppe__> i just go in the compiz-fusion chan and get some help
<giuseppe__> kristjan_eerik the problem is 'born' with the installation of linux, but previously i just hit the 'auto' button that is on my monitor and things goes right
<kristjan_eerik> Helion, synaptic? dpkg?
<Helion> kristjan_eerik, yes thank you
<Helion> it was synaptic
<Shishire> I accidentally pulled my iPod out of the cable when it was already mounted, and the icons remained on the desktop.  When I plugged it back in, it created new icons and new mount points.  Restarting the computer does fix this problem for me, but I need to know if there is a simpler way.
<amenado> giuseppe__-> try pressing  ctrl+alt+   - or + on the numkeypad several times pausing for each press to see the effect
<bazhang> Shishire, you mean when removing it unsafely? not sure what you mean here.
<Shishire> yeah
<Shishire> the wire came out
<Shishire> accidentaly
<Helion> How was I to search the repositories for needed packages
<Shishire> it wasn't being used, but it was still mounted
<amenado> Shishire-> a mount point is just a directory, so you can remove that directory anytime after you unmount
<giuseppe__> amenado nothing appens
<bazhang> Helion, apt-cache search related name or via packages.ubuntu.com or in synaptic
<Shishire> amenado, not the problem, I can remove the mount point, but the desktop icons are still present
<amenado> giuseppe__-> try several times..just pause everytime you pressed those combo
<Helion> bazhang thanks
<amenado> Shishire-> is the icon a mount point?
<bazhang> np
<Shishire> no, its one of the gnome virtual device logos
<fantomas> Hi all. Is there a manager for installing/configuring gnome applets?
<giuseppe__> sorry, amenado nothing appens
<Shishire> when you plug something in, it appears as an icon on the desktop
<maek> is it a good idea to re-install the NVIDIA drivers after you swapped your graphics card ?? ( I went from a 6600GT to a 8800GS)
<LaNCeloT_RW> Guys, anyone remember the name of an application called "Cross..Something" to run WindoUs applications on Linux!?
<kristjan_eerik> giuseppe__, touch-ing a file wouldn't change it but try to see if you have a back-up of the xorg.conf file and then use that.
<maek> because the GUI feels a bit slow
<veryhappy1988> well perhaps anyone could give a look about this how i must install it and how i must use it: fsam7400-0.5.1
<bazhang> LaNCeloT_RW, crossover office
<amenado> Shishire-> then perhaps launch  gconf-editor and dig through desktop to find the icon display and disable it from there
<LaNCeloT_RW> bazhang, CrossOver... great! :-)
<LaNCeloT_RW> Thanks!
<bazhang> :)
<amenado> giuseppe__-> i dont know then, your xorg.conf does not have the resolution your monitor supports?
<Shishire> amenado, i'm not trying to make it disable icon, just to not draw and mount duplicates
<LaNCeloT_RW> bazhang, this can only run office or other applications as well? I can´t remember LOL
<giuseppe__> amenado emmm where i can see that?
<amenado> Shishire-> again, look for entries there that may be duplicates..you have to try and see
<giuseppe__> remember i installed linux 3 ays ago
<bazhang> LaNCeloT_RW, not sure about that; seems wine would be for games more so and that would be for office type apps
<babo> is it possible for another system to purge their dns cache for one domain only ?
<kristjan_eerik> giuseppe__,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amenado> giuseppe__-> it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , perhaps you need to go google for ubuntu +resolution+xorg.conf  tutorials to get you more explanations
<LaNCeloT_RW> bazhang, Ok! I´ll try anyway.. I remember I used CrossOver on Ubuntu 6.10 with great success
<LaNCeloT_RW> Thanks Again
<giuseppe__> amenado thanks
<giuseppe__> kristjan_eerik thanks
<IndyGunFreak> LaNCeloT_RW: Crossover Office will run tons of windows apps, not just office apps..
<veryhappy1988> i tried already to install these tool fsam-0.5.1 on openSUSE 10.3 successful
<kristjan_eerik> no problem
<veryhappy1988> but on ubuntu i dont know
<veryhappy1988> perhaps you can help me
<LaNCeloT_RW> IndyGunFreak, Thanks buddy.. I need to run Meta Trader 4.0
<gotgenes> FIrefox 3 is using GCJ as the Java engine, but I want to use Sun Java 6 plugin. What can I do to change to the Sun plugin?
<veryhappy1988> howto install and use it: fsam-0.5.1
<IndyGunFreak> LaNCeloT_RW: look at crossover's site(codeweavers.com i think), and they should have an application database, you can see if it will work
<LaNCeloT_RW> IndyGunFreak, Great.. thanks man!!
<anni> was isn das hier?
<veryhappy1988> anni englisch bitte / english please
<anni> hä
<anni> im dont checking whats this hier is!
<bringatowel> !DE
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ATA2> greetings, how to start nfs server from console?
<amenado> ATA2-> see if you have /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel  and use sudo to start it
<sacul> ATA2: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<giuseppe__> can someone take a look at my xorg?
<amenado> ATA2 sacul had better memory than i do :)
<ATA2> i was still in chroot, thats y i didnt find that lol, thanks though
<sacul> amendo Sacul have quick google fingers
<amenado> :)
<giuseppe__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28289/
<nck> did it work nurd?
<buhammot> I am having trouble building the module for r8169, and have a clean install of ubuntu. getting some error 2's.. any ideas?
<BonezAU> I have just got a new PC with a Gigabyte motherboard with Audio Realtek ALC889A chipset. My sound is all crackly and jittery. Anyone experienced this before?
<draco_> Hello everybody
<homoswami> hi
<planetxmai1> Bonez: what kinda pc? a laptop or HP?
<Carpe|Diem> Has anyone played native quake III on ubuntu? If so, how can I fix the mouse sensitivity problem
<draco_> Does everyone knows how to install Japanese language support?
<dunas> My GNOME panels and I believe most of ubuntu keeps crashing at random intervals.
<Popolon> draco_, in the languages preferences
<draco_> thanks
<Popolon> system => linguistic support (or something like that)
<planetxmai1> system->administration->Language SUpporrt
<kristjan_eerik> giuseppe__, maybe try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<draco_> ooo....thks guys
<Popolon> then choose complex input support and japanese language
<giuseppe__> kristjan_eerik many thanks!
<draco_> :)
<kristjan_eerik> giuseppe__, I don't know if it helps, but I hope it does :)
<orgthingy> hi
<giuseppe__> kristjan_eerik should i restart after done that?
<sacul> kristjan_eerik: what does the -phigh flag do?
<raf_> hi
<orgthingy> when flash works, music (played with various music players, such as mplayer, audacious..etc) doesnt work, but when music works, flash doesnt work
<orgthingy> man :
<orgthingy> :S
<orgthingy> that sucks
<FloodBot2> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Popolon> draco_, I actually use chinese langage on a french system
<Popolon> and have got some problems with chinese input
<kristjan_eerik> giuseppe__, ctrl+alt+backspace should do. sacul, it's from the xorg.conf but tbh I don't know
<buhammot> is anyone able to help me with network issues?
<Popolon> I can't input chinese in firefox
<orgthingy> FloodBot2: you are in my ignore list now
<nck> did you try editing the config files in quake3?
<Popolon> this works only if I switch in chinese session
<raf_> I have a crash with Firefox and Epiphany : Segmentation fault, there is a solution for this please ?
<iasio> is XFS a safe and trustworthy filesystem? would you use it for your precious data?
<Popolon> but I mostly use french/english session
<sacul> kristjan_eerik: :) I see
<orgthingy> common!
<orgthingy> why doesnt anybody help me xD
<bazhang> Popolon, get quick locale switcher plugin for firefox
<nurdglaw> Hi nck, me again; you there?
<sacul> orgthingy: thats a known bug.
<orgthingy> sacul: whats the known issue ?
<nck> ya nurd
<orgthingy> solution****
<bazhang> Popolon, you have scim installed?
<nurdglaw> I've gone through the stuff you pointed me at, and the wirelss looks healthyish, but still no network
<orgthingy> sacul: because now, I cant listen to music unless I restart my PC
<nck> does iwconfig show it?
<Ninave> Hello, a quick question.. Im about to formate a drive to try to install ubuntu on it as a filesharing server with windows... question.. filesystem.. ntfs or FAt32?
<fantomas> Does anybody know why sound volume settings of Gnome volume control are not saved and reset to MAX VOLUME values when starting X session?
<nurdglaw> ping 192.168.0.1 - w/less router - comes back connect: network is unreachable
<nm824> o
<sacul> orgthingy: you shouldn't need to do that..  Just making sure that firefox exits and there are no flash processes running should free your soundcard
<planetxmai1> xfs? use ext3 it is MUCH more widely used and tested
<nurdglaw> iwconfig shows lo, eth0 wmaster0 and wlan0
<orgthingy> sacul: i did
<orgthingy> I closed all of youtube tabs
<nck> whats it show under wlan0?
<Popolon> avoid reiserfs on important and hardware raid storage
<bazhang> nurdglaw, is this an open network?
<Popolon> ext3 works better
<nurdglaw> lots, including Access Point: Not-Associated
<kristjan_eerik> how to confirm that my laptop is dying from heat death? I have this old laptop that keeps restarting. I've run memtest86+ and it found no errors (tests didn't complete because it crashed). I placed a block of ice on the cpu (avoided condensation of course ;)) and that made the computer last longer. I've ruled out the HDD as it kept restarting even when booting from a liveCD
<bazhang> Popolon, you see my suggestion?
<Popolon> no, 2s I look at
<planetxmai1> reiserFS is just fine... its only real advantage is for if you have loads of small files ( like email files ) it reads and writes very fast  .... other than that ext3 is just as fast
<Ninave> Cant pick that when formating it under windows... is it better to burn out the ubuntu cd and formate it from there?
<Popolon> bazhang : sure
<Popolon> I use it a lot
<nck> do you have wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Popolon> but this doesn't works on firefox
<veryhappy1988> who can say anything about fsam-0.5.1?
<bazhang> Popolon, I mean the ff plugin
<Popolon> if I'm in french
<iasio> planetxmai1, sure, it is, I am using ext3 currently. I was thinking to make a partition in XFS format for my files
<Popolon> oh there is a ff plugin ??
<nurdglaw> bazhang - limited by MAC address, used to include this laptop before I tried to upgrade to 8.04 LTS
<Popolon> because I use it without a plugin on my linux from scratch box
<bazhang> Popolon, quick locale switcher
<Popolon> bazhang, is this on synaptic or on firefox website ?
<planetxmai1> i only use ext3 and resierFS, i cnat testify about the others
<bazhang> Popolon, mozilla
<nurdglaw> nck: yes iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Popolon> ok, thanks a lot and more :)
<Popolon> 多谢
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> heh
<Grackle> Where is the OEM install mode?
<bazhang> nurdglaw, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 in the terminal return
<Grackle> It is not listed on my alternate install cd.
<planetxmai1> Im sure when ext4 is stable... it will become defacto linux FS standard to replace ext3 ( Im sure it will encorperate reiserFS features ) and since resierFS will soon die as a 'brand' since the coder is a convicted murderer... ext4 will be it's viable replacement...then they may just dump reiserFS altogether... maybe not tho
<Ninave> Okey.. running ext3 on the system.. but what about the harddrive I want to share in the network with windows machines.. can windows read ext3 or ntfs?
<planetxmai1> samba
<planetxmai1> linux can read fat and ntfs
<planetxmai1> but windows can only read fat and ntfs
<planetxmai1> look at samba
<nurdglaw> bazhang - starts with wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801, couple of Permission denied, receive_packet failed sned_packet: network is donw - looks bad
<nck> ifconfig doesn't show it?
<nurdglaw> ifconfig only shows lo
<Ninave> alright... so it dosent realy matter then what filesystem those drives have as long as they are formated in windows
<Ninave> Samba? okey.. doing that.. thanks
<veryhappy1988> there again
<buhammot> Grackle, unless you are part of some clique, these people wont help you. but with the latest distro, it should be available by hitting F4 during the menu, for alternate methods
<nck> did you restart the network?
<nck> or reboot
<slayton> does anybody know how I can get timestamps to show up on every message in pidgin?
<nurdglaw> yes
<nurdglaw> restarted network
<genii> nurdglaw: wmaster0 is not to be worried over. The subdevice of wlan0 is the one which is the actual adapter
<bazhang> nurdglaw, could you pastebin that error? to paste.ubuntu.com
<nck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<nurdglaw> I don't think that's going to be possible
<nck> type ifup <wlan0>
<nurdglaw> Can't use sudo - get "sudo unable to resolve host gwyn"
<planetxmai1> Options->Show Timestamps ( in pidgin )
<nck> ifup wlan0
<nck> sudo ifup wlan0
<bazhang> nurdglaw, you cant sudo?
<nurdglaw> i can't sudo but I have a root window
<nurdglaw> what shuld I see with ifup ?
<nurdglaw> Ah it's finished
<bazhang> nurdglaw, you logged in as root?
<nurdglaw> "No working leases" "NO DHCPOFFERS received"
<nurdglaw> yes, logged in as root
<planetxmai1> if you are at a root terminal  sudo is not needed
<nurdglaw> I know but I can't cut-and-paste from this window
<bazhang> nurdglaw, on this box on irc?
<planetxmai1> you need a DHCP server
<planetxmai1> you running a linksys router?
<nurdglaw> I'm on another box on irc
<nck> you could check the ip of the computer you are on
<planetxmai1> or your cable modem ISP will provide a DHCP IP address
<nck> and manually set an ip
<nurdglaw> how check ip? how set manually?
<nck> you in windows?
<nurdglaw> This is a home-based wireless network, so no cable ISP involved
<planetxmai1> then you have a wireless router
<nurdglaw> I'm running IRC on a 'doze box
<planetxmai1> you need to properly set that up before linux
<planetxmai1> wireless NAT router
<nck> goto your network connections and properties, see what IP you have now
<orgthingy> I solved the problem!!
<nurdglaw> wireless router fine Wednesday. Fine today for windows boxes. Change is failed attempt to upgrade Ubuntu
<orgthingy> I  "end priccess" evolution alarm thingy
<nurdglaw> nck - is that on windows?
<orgthingy> so, ff wasnt the problem :D
<nck> yes
<nck> nurd
<nurdglaw> yes
<nck> get your windows box IP address
<alephant> Hey all... is there either an official package or a git project which has a kernel >= 2.6.26?
<planetxmai1> ya I had the same wirless problem... I reverted to using the previous kernel ( 2.6.26-18 )
<nophis> There is a way to create an Ubuntu mirror to update packages in an offline machine using an USB HDD? I wanna put all the Hardy repository inside the USB HDD.
<orgthingy> alephant: kernel.org
<nurdglaw> ok 192.168.0.5
<buhammot> Grackle, that work for ya?
<nck> k
<planetxmai1> then I went back to kernel 2.6.26-19 ( the upgrade ) and wireless was working for some reason
<Popolon> bazhang, this doesn't works on my xubuntu
<alephant> orgthingy: I mean an Ubuntu git project
<nck> hold on nurd
<Popolon> I can see the chinese zh-CN logo
<alephant> I could of course build from k.o source
<Popolon> but this doesn't give me the scim interface
<orgthingy> alephant: hmm, then sorry, cant help you
<bonespur> how do i get info abt my ip address, dns address etc. on ubuntu?
<alephant> The Intrepid git project doesn't seem to build properly today..
<newzsiy> Hello, during updating from the update-manager of the latest kernel, I get a Menu which allow me to choose which option to deal with the new updated kernel, which one to choose any advice thanks!!?
<Popolon> I believe this works well if I switch the whole session to chinese
<planetxmai1> you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list   and yes you can point to a repos that is on a HD or CD or network
<alephant> planetxmail: what dist are you talking about with your 2.6.26-19 kernel?
<Popolon> I have to trick the session files on french to have scim everywhere by default, I suppose
<planetxmai1> Ubuntu
<bazhang> Popolon, install the ff plugin, set locale to chinese (requires ff restart), set scim to pinyin (or other input) then type away.
<Popolon> that's what I done
<bazhang> that's odd then.
<bonespur> newbyx86: choose the latest kernel and you could include the previous version just for keepsake
<bazhang> on gnome here though Popolon
<nck> nurd
<nurdglaw> arrrr
<nck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Setting%20Up%20Your%20Network%20Interfaces
<nck> scroll down to the wlan0 entry
<nck> edit that to match your network.  make the IP 192.168.0.22
<nurdglaw> section 4.4.2?
<nck> etc
<nck> ya
<newzsiy> bazhang: you mean the 1st option which mention "the vendor"
<nck> that goes in your interfaces
<nurdglaw> OK, but I didn't use to have to do that
<nck> well we're testing
<nck> :P
<nurdglaw> OK fine. Hang on
<nck> like planet said, you might have to go back a kernel
<nck> the shit i had you do before was suppose to be a fix for the newest kernel
<Pici> !language | nck
<ubottu> nck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> nck, no cursing please
<bonespur> how do i run ubuntu hardy as a server?
<nck> ah k
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I've got a CUPS printer setup on my linux desktop, and my wife is trying to print from it with her linux laptop.  What do I need to do to set this up?  My windows machines can already print from the linux printer.
<amenado> bonespur-> you have services to serve?
<bonespur> amenado: im developing a facebook app..and need a callback URL...
<amenado> bonespur-> you run server services on your hardy...like an apache or tomcat or any webapp
<bonespur> amenado: is there a command to view all netwrok related info?
<amenado> bonespur-> if you were using eclipse, those have embedded webapp server..so its just a matter of running eclipse
<amenado> bonespur-> perhaps a meshmash of commands, not all in one command
<bonespur> hmm...
<alephant> planetxmail: What release of Ubuntu has this 2.6.26 kernel? Hardy or Intrepid?
<Popolon> I use xubuntu => xfce not gnome
<newzsiy> hello, anyone know what option to choose if I want to update the kernel from the update-manager? I want to replace the existing kernel with the new one. which Option to choose, I get 4 options..
<nurdglaw> nck: I've added that stuff to interfaces and restarted network, ping still fails. What should wireless-essid be? I've changed it to NETGEAR as on my router - is this right?
<chocogoinfre> français
<nurdglaw> Any way I can check the MAC address on ubuntu box?
<Gnea> godzirra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161424
<nck> ifconfig should show it if it worked
<Gnea> nurdglaw: ip l
<nurdglaw> still only lo on ifconfig
<nck> ugh
<bazhang> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nurdglaw> thx Gnea
<Gnea> nurdglaw: ifconfig is the old command, ip (iproute2) is the new command
<xfls> can someone tell me how to view ram frequency on ubuntu?
<lenny__> wow i've never tried this app before. What are you lot talking about?
<nurdglaw> thx again - I'll stuggle on with ifconfig for now. Read up on ip later
<Popolon> what's a pitty than firefox is so badly integrated in X11 environnement
<godzirra> Gnea: thanks
<sumitc> Can anyone suggest how I could change the MAC address of my ethernet card
<Popolon> sumitc, You can't change it
<Gnea> sumitc: why?
<Popolon> this is the constructor number
<amenado> sumitc you can use the iproute2 tools like ip,  man ip
<sumitc> gnea, just like that. :)
<sumitc> amenado, alright I'm trying them out.
<xfls> symitc, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<amenado> sumitc-> look around for a command thats like  ip link set xxxxx
<sumitc> Popolon, I meant how I could make it appear different to my ISP
<sumitc> xfls, tried that out, didnt work...
<godzirra> Gnea: I've already got all that setup
<Sinnerman> hi. im looking for something that would grab URLs from the clipboard for me and append those into a file, does such an application exist in linux. or alternately, how do i go about accomplishing that?
<newzsiy> Guys duing updating the kernel thru the "update-manager" it gives me a menu with options to choose! what option to choose inorder to Update the existing one??
<threexk> Ubuntu is too slow to release the Firefox 3.0.1 update
<godzirra> I need to know how to setup a cups -client-
<lenny__> how do i get to different rooms?
<lenny__> i am new to this iru lark
<alp34> Enter text here...
<mon^rch> lenny_ /join #(room)
<samrose> hmmm running Ubuntu 8.04- the Hardy Heron all of a sudden nautilus file browser runs amazingly slow, and if I force quit, it re-launches itself everytime.
<j400> can someone helpme install wireless ubuntu
<j400> bash: mkdir/opt/ndis: No such file or directory what does that mean?
<guojing> hello
<samrose> guojing hey
<Pici> j400: it means you didnt put a space between mkdir and /opt/ndis
<fiXXXerMet> When my server starts, I want it to automatically run "clamd", "clamsmtpd" and "dspam --daemon &".  All 3 of these can be executed by typing what I just did.  Could I simply enter these commands (either with && or ;) into a file in /etc/init.d?
<guojing> I con''t see clear
<Pici> !boot | fiXXXerMet heres a few options
<ubottu> fiXXXerMet heres a few options: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks pici
<samrose> anyone have a clue about nautilus file browser in Hardy Heron?
<xfls> can someone tell me how to view ram frequency?
<GibbaTheHutt> Sam101, ask a more specific question maybe
<_Brun0_> samrose: nautilus is the default file manager in hardy heron... at least in (U)buntu.
<mon^rch> can I install ff2 themes on ff3?
<_Brun0_> mon^rch: try /join #firefox
<mon^rch> tr _Brun0_
<samrose> I am having a problem with the Nautilus file browser crashing in Hardy Heron. Ubuntu asks me if I want to force quit. When I tell ubuntu "force quit" Ubuntu simply relaucnhes the file browser and it crashes again. Happens even if I restart computer
<mec> is there any way to access the non user files in nautilus?
<samrose> this is the problem I am looking for help of advice with. Google searches are not turning up any similar problems
<Zorocke> try running it from the console and see if anything turns up.
<Zorocke> just type "nautilus" in the console, sometimes applications ran in the console provide more error data.
<Jack_Sparrow> samrose What release/distro are you using and what have you installed or done recently?  Is this FF3 from our repos or something else
<Jack_Sparrow> samrose Have you made any changes to your sources list?
<Jack_Sparrow> mec gksudo nautilus.. but be careful, that command is not forgiving
<newzsiy> xfls: try "lshw"
<lxroot> which type of encrypt in /etc/shadow??
<samrose> Jack_Sparrow Yes FF3 from  Ubuntu repos, I have added some sources, I have installed nothing but updates recently to existing code (many updates)
<samrose> Jack_Sparrow: all updates via update manager
<lxroot> which type of encrypt in /etc/shadow??
<Jack_Sparrow> samrose What changes to sources
<xfls> newzsiy, i'm just trying it now, 10x anyway
<nagyv> hello! I ahve a T61 lenovo thinkpad, but my thinkvantage button doesn't generate any keycodes with xev. I've checked acpi events, and it should generate a acpi_fakekey 148, but still no xev. Any ideas how could I solve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> samrose sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                   (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<lxroot> which type of encrypt in /etc/shadow??
<Jack_Sparrow> samrose Updates via the manager can still mess you up if you have changed the sources list it uses to update
<samrose> Jack_Sparrow: that makes sense
<Jack_Sparrow> lxroot Please hold down the repeats
<samrose> Jack_Sparrow: doing the install pastebin...
<remu> Hey guys, I keep getting an error when trying to burn a DVD
<remu> Error while burning:
<Jack_Sparrow> samrose paste the whole command and provide link to your pastebin
<remu> An unknown error occured. Check your disc.
<m-c> Question :)  ...  If I wanted to run a command from one of the service consoles (ctrl-alt-f1) to be displayed on the Gnome GUI, how would I execute the command?
<remu> I keep getting that error, I've tried burning it with 5 different blank DVDs, different companies and stuff, yet I keep getting the error
<remu> since I'm trying to burn a DataDisc, I tried it with Brasero and Nautilus
<remu> Same problem
<m-c> remu: Could it be that your drive has finally kicked the bucket?
<bazhang> nagyv, you've seen thinkwiki site yet?
<kristjan_eerik> remu, start the program you use from a console and see if you get any reasonable error messages. have you tried another dvd? maybe you have an dvd - writer but a dvd + dvd? just a theory
<nagyv> yes, they have no solution. I think I've just found the relevant bug report on launchpad.
<remu> kristjan_eerik, these discs have all worked with my system before
<Gnea> remu: can you read DVDs and CDs with the drive still?
<remu> Yea I can
<samrose> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f729a1ffd  although I now also recall that I recently installed C Libraries for image processing too (tiff, png jpeg libs)
<remu> Gnea, I can
<mec> Jack_Sparrow: how do you mean it's not forgiving?
<lgfish> anyone here have much experience with ffmpeg? i just tried using it to convert a .ogg file to .mov, and got an I/O error.  not sure where to start
<klekkus> can anybody help me edit the xorg.conf file+
<abchirk> klekkus what is the problem?
<annie_g> Is there something I can use in Hardy that will play " Monkey's Audio Lossless Audio Compression Format " ? ?
<remu> I'm running Brasero through gnome-terminal this time, let's see what errors the terminal spits out if anything
<Jack_Sparrow> mec If you make a mistake, it will be permenant
<klekkus> abchirk: i dont know how the commands work. I have to change the keyboard setup
<annie_g> Extension is : .APE
<Jack_Sparrow> samrose I need to run..  But it would be my guess that your problems started there
<mec> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to install some library for python, its what the instructions say, i dont know that there's another way
<Gnea> remu: have you tried using k3b?
<abchirk> klekkus you mean to open it and write in in= just use vim.. #vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<samrose> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help never the less
<abchirk> or what?
<xfls> can someone tell me how to view ram frequency? (sudo lshw doesn't work.. )
<Jack_Sparrow> mec Careful what instructions you are following..  Anyone can write just about anything on the forums
<remu> Gnea: no I haven't I've been using Brasero since Gutsy, I tried k3b once but didn't like how it felt out of place on my system
<biella> all
<remu> but I'll try k3b, just in case
<Gnea> remu: :)
<mec> well that's a pleasant thought
<annie_g> Extension is : .APE - Monkey's Audio Lossless Audio Compression Format - Can play or convert in Ubuntu ? ?
<klekkus> abchirk: i know how to edit a file. lol, i just had scrool down
<renzo_> hello anyone around that can help me with my wireless issues?
<remu> brasero gave me the same error as last time, no error showed up in my terminal....I saved my log though, I'll put that on pastebin, I can't make heads or tails of it
<abchirk> eh sorry klekkus than I didn't get your point :(
<remu> http://pastebin.com/d2937d0b
<Renzo> does anyone know how to fix the drivers for wireless
<klekkus> abchirk: i had alreadt opened the file with nano but though it only was like 10 lines
<Zorocke> what is the problem with the wireless drivers?
<Gnea> Renzo: they're broken?
<Renzo> well
<remu> theres the log I saved from brasero after the problem
<remu> Renzo: which wireless card?
<abchirk> hehe ok. :)
<Renzo> i am pretty new to linux
<Renzo> my network adapter is a  WG111
<remu> Renzo: Is it a built in wireless card, or usb, pcmcia or what?
<remu> oh okay
<Renzo> usb
<remu> linksys?
<demonspork> Does anyone in here even know where to start in performing a network boot over a wireless card?
<Gnea> remu: sorry, g2g
<Renzo> netgear
<Renzo> i had a linksys as well
<Renzo> they both work horrible
<mercutio22> My wi-fi card also quit working and I can't make them work again. I had it going with the latest madwifi drivers
<remu> Gnea: thanks anyways
<Renzo> its prolly going to disconnect in about 5 mins
<Renzo> im pretty sure i need new drivers
<Renzo> im just not sure on how to install and such
<mercutio22> it is an Atheros card: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Zorocke> have you checked this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Malgaur> what is a good piece of software to monitor the websites people are visiting on my network?
<Renzo> egh
<TheJtotheK> good day peoplez, i really want to install Exact Audio Copy and it's gonna ask me if i have LAME and where it is. Do I have that (is gstreamer-lame the same) or something like that, that equals lame), can EAC use that and how to add it. Finally, if i have to download the lame.exe, where to install it. Next to the EAC.exe? I did some searching, didnt found the lame part, but that could be me. And take yr time with yr answer
<TheJtotheK>  (or perfect link)i see its busy here, im patient
<godzirra> Okay, if I run "nmap localhost" it will show me that my port 631 is open on my linux box...  but if I run it remotely, it doesn't show up.  I'm just trying to get internet printing working correctly.  It has also been setup in my router to connect any requests on 631 to my linux box.
<mercutio22> Renzo, whats the output of lspci | grep Wireless?]
<Guest82487> hi im using ubuntu hardy and ive set fstab to mount a windows partition using ntfs-3g using a umask=022 so none root users can only read and execute however when testing this i do still appear to be able to write to the disk
<Guest82487> when i should only be able to read/execute
<Guest82487> could it be because i am a sudoer even the i never specified to use sudo writes etc when i tried to write a file
<karyokujurin> hello
<human> hi, why the latest flash release is so slow?
<genii> Probably because it's bloated
<demonspork> !hello karyokujurin
<ubottu> demonspork: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fantomas> Does anybody know, Weather screenlet shows wheather in US only?
<demonspork> gar
<demonspork> !hi karyokujurin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi karyokujurin
<demonspork> !hi |karyokujurin
<ubottu> karyokujurin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<demonspork> I forgot how to use ubottu
<karyokujurin> heh
<mercutio22> fantomas: I am pretty sure it shows weather in Brazil as well
<aaronb> Can anyone help with bacula?
<karyokujurin> i'm having weird wifi issues with a linksys usb dongle and the last ubuntu, is this the right place to whine ?
<mercutio22> karyokujurin: I suppose so.]
<karyokujurin> ah cool
<karyokujurin> okay it's really silly :
<BonezAU> Hi, can anyone help with my audio problem? Sound is very choppy and crackling a lot. Brand new PC, fresh Hardy install - Audio chip is ALC889A
<mercutio22> BonezAU: they have a diagnostic script in #ALSA
<karyokujurin> i configured the wifi (wpa) without any trouble in the network manager, it works just fine. then i reboot, and the wifi doesnt work anymore. all i have to do to make it work again is to unplug/plug the dongle, then tadaa it's online again
<godzirra> Okay, if I run "nmap localhost" it will show me that my port 631 is open on my linux box...  but if I run it remotely, it doesn't show up.  I'm just trying to get internet printing working correctly.  It has also been setup in my router to connect any requests on 631 to my linux box.
<human> genii: :(. And how's gnash?
<karyokujurin> i don't understand why i have to unplug/plug the wifi dongle after each reboot. Which is a sort of a pain
<m-c> If you ever get a chance to get an old Turtle Beach card... sometimes you can get them for $20 used.  They have an onboard hardware mixer and work great in Ubuntu
<m-c> karyokujurin: Using an open source wifi driver?
<mec> is there a way to open a terminal from nautilus that is already in the current directory?
<mercutio22> karyokujurin: that happens with my external ieee 1394 external harddrive as well. Seems ubuntu doesn't properly refresh kernel modules at startup.
<karyokujurin> mc : yes, it worked perfectly out of the box. lsmod shows rt73usb,rt2x00usb
<mercutio22> I have to remove and reload the module in order for my disks to be mounted]
<karyokujurin> so basically what u are saying is that i should script something in the initrd, say 30sec after boot to unload/reload the modules ?
<kristjan_eerik> mec, install nautilus-open-terminal
<m-c> karyokujurin: so, being open source, there should be very good support for this online
<gh0st> hello, i have ubuntu on my first hd. I want to install windows xp on my second harddisk. the problem is that xp setup does  not accept it and does not want to install unless i create some 'xp compatible partition' on the first drive. i can't do that since the maximum number of partition already is reached. any ideas?
<m-c> you have not seen anyone else having this same problem after searching Ubuntu Forums?
<cbanfrancis> Hello, some what new to Ubuntu, would like to know if any one might be able to offer a name of a program to search for that can convert a UTorrent downloaded by Transmission, into a Divixx file and then burn it onto a DVD?
<mercutio22> karyokujurin: I am saying that you should remove and reload the wi-fi module (are u using ndiswrapper?) after gnome startup
<karyokujurin> m-c : i googled a bit and i couldnt find anything, really
<mercutio22> karyokujurin: that might work, dunno
<karyokujurin> m-c : thus my presence in your premises :)
<mr_daniel> every time I try to login on my ubuntu-machine remotely, I get a "...ssh:exited: Error connecting: CONNECTION REFUSED.."
<m-c> gh0st: need to install Ubuntu after installing a Microsoft operating system, or your boot sector will get corrupted.  Or repair GRUB after a Windows OS corrupts it.
<mr_daniel> how can I configure my ubuntu-machine to accept remote-logins from my local-network at home ???
<Gnea> m-c: that's rather akin to saying that "i should be able to pay a certain amount of money and get exactly what i need for windows, without any errors."
<m-c>  karyokujurin: Did you search in the Ubuntu Forums?
<TheJtotheK> anyone saw my question?
<karyokujurin> m-c : i am doin it at this very moment :)
<legend2440> cbanfrancis: package in synaptic called     devede
<karyokujurin> m-c : hopefully i'll find something. i mean that could be worse, at least the drivers are native
<m-c> karyokujurin: Which driver are you using?  the rt73 ?
<mercutio22> TheJtotheK: I didn't receive it
<m-c> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<Malgaur> it seems that my web server is only acccessible if I allow icmp through my router, what gives?
<karyokujurin> m-c : i think i'm using usbcore               169904  5 rt73usb,rt2x00usb,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<xiaobao> wo
<karyokujurin> oops
<Malgaur> s/router/firewall/
<m-c> TheJtotheK: You want to install LAME ?
<karyokujurin> mc : mean there's this rt73usb,rt2x00usb and i didnt have to use ndiswrapper  at all
<m-c> TheJtotheK: It is in Synaptic
<TheJtotheK> cool
<xiaobao> how
<TheJtotheK> and EAC wil find it?
<karyokujurin> m-c : anyway, thank you for the pointers; i'll try to unload/load the modules if nothing else works
<karyokujurin> bye !
<m-c> Good luck.
<san> hi, my problem that i have no sound in any native game like open arena or urban terror.
<albech> i have created an image in virtualbox.. how do i install XP to that image?
<molgrum> hi. i got a kernel panic + log, where to paste?
<Pici> !paste | molgrum
<ubottu> molgrum: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> human: Unfortunately (at least in my opinion, other may have differing views) gnash is not ready yet for a replacement to the adobe product
<m-c> san You might need to set your default card in ALSA
<san> but i have pulseaudio also
<molgrum> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28301/
<human> genii: Ok. But linux flash developers should be killed.
<Pici> human: excuse me?
<m-c> molgrum: Run a memory check yet?
<genii> human: I agree
<molgrum> m-c: not yet
<m-c> Looks like an error swapping memory pages
<molgrum> oh
<m-c> Might be something you ignore, too, unless it happens frequently
<askand> How do I know if I have an "opengl 2.0 video card"? =-O
<molgrum> how do you mean, ignore?
<human> Pici: Sorry, too much coffee. :|
<molgrum> i'll try a memcheck then
<mad_max02> what would be the easiest way to install and compile new kernel ???
<hubert_> hej
<Slart> !pl | hubert_
<ubottu> hubert_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<m-c> mad_max02: Install Ubuntu  :)
<Taime1> i cannot boot the live cd on some machines.. it just says"ready" what gives?
<mad_max02> m-c, wow thanks for answer. I didnt know that
<daikee> hi
<Pici> Taime1: The live CD is not compatible with all hardware, which is why we have an alternate cd for installing.
<Taime1> hm..
<daikee> how can i speed up openoffice
<demonspork> if I am using an NFS mount of my home directory, is there a way I could keep a local copy of the remote home directory for use when I cannot access the nfs drive?
<MXIIA> daikee, try abiword, for a fast word processor
<daikee> k thanks
<daikee> anybody ever try this? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml
<m-c> Pici - Really?  I know of an old computer that is choking on booting the LiveCD.  You think the alternative CD might help?
<Pici> m-c: yes.  The alternate CD is not a live cd though, its just for installing,
<albech> im having a problem with vbox: http://nopaste.com/p/av1c2b3dR
<m-c> daikee: You night also try the online productivity services
<legend2440> daikee: http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28209/How_to_make_OpenOffice_run_faster_in_Ubuntu
<albech> on ubuntu 7.10
<mib_aj9fbi> QUESTION>>> How do I set the pin state of /dev/usblp0 (a usb printer port)?  I don't think virtual ports have io addresses (ex 0x378) - am I wrong?  The drivers are installed and I can [echo "blah" > /dev/usblp0] and data0 voltage drops from 5v to 0v, but I can't get anything else to happen until I unplug/replug the usb. X_x
<m-c> Pici: Nice, thank you
<daikee> thanks legend
<frostburn> albech, you need to install that kernel
<psylover> Hi there
<albech> frostburn: its just a module, right?
<frostburn> albech, yes, it's in synaptic, search for virtualbox
<albech> frostburn: according to the package manager that is already installed
<albech> frostburn: searched for it in synaptic and there are 2 different ones.. generic and server.. the generic is already installed
<frostburn> grab the server one
<albech> by for some reason the module isnt loaded??
<frostburn> you need to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<albech> frostburn: ill try that
<_xyz> help: Ubuntu is in low-graphics mode because I tried to disable Xserver to install Nvidia 64-bit drivers. Show me the light, someone!
<albech> yes but running that tells me the kernel module doesnt exists, which could be solved with the server version
<sysop1972> genii : how are ya doing?
<san> thank you! i have another problem when i exits games it crashes. i have to open another terminal and kill the procces. any ideas ??
<frostburn> albech, actually the only two packages i ahve installed are virtualbox-ose and virtualbox-se-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<m-c> _xyz: considered getting one of the amd video cards with the open source drivers?
<albech> frostburn: hmm are you running on an image?
<frostburn> albech, do you see /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko ?
<m-c> frostburn: considered using the open source qemu built into the ubuntu kernel?
<_xyz> m-c: that isn't a practical solution, considering that I had the 32-bit Nvidia drivers working perfectly yesterday. Then I reformatted to 64-bit
<_xyz> i'm just missing something..
<m-c> _xyz: just offering it for your consideration, not a solution
<sysop1972> Has anyone else had a problem with mysql-server-5 ?
<_xyz> m-c: do open source drivers offer any bit better performance and stability (besides being in accordance to open source idealogy)?
<frostburn> m-c, i'm just running windows for a webex server and vic, and desktop integration
<Kitsune> Hi guys. Running Ubuntu Hardy Heron and I think it may be due to an update, but everytime I try sudo nautilus I get "Segmentation Fault"
<Kitsune> the same applies to when I try to configure the gdm
<m-c> _xyz: I recently switched from ubuntu because I very much wanted hardware that used open source drivers, so I thought you might be interested
<m-c> *from nvidia
<_xyz> well i'll keep that in mind for the future
<curtis> !realteck!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realteck!
<_xyz> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Kitsune> Anyone else having this issue?
<legend2440> Kitsune: one thing to check. open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and make sure the hosts file matches what is in the hostname file
<legend2440> !hostname | Kitsune
<ubottu> Kitsune: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<legend2440> Kitsune: also if you are opening a GUI like nautilus you should use   gksudo not  sudo
<poollto> get firefox 3.0
<poollto> sava
<poollto> Salut, juste un essai de mon IRC
<poollto> bye
<cookies> hey guys how do you stop tor from starting up?
<haichman_> help i find a version of gfi languard scanner for ubuntu
<Hami> copy files and dir(s) from a server to a laptop using terminal I cannot get the last part to work, on server cp -r data "what next? hami@data?
<billenium> Is there a way to bulk rename 497 files to like... 1.txt, 2.txt, 3.txt..., 497.txt??
<Pici> haichman_: I don't believe that exists, it maybe able to run in Wine though.
<haichman_> no
<haichman_> an alternative solution?
<SNuxoll> beef: yes, there is
<SNuxoll> bah, billenium ^^
<SNuxoll> billenium: do you know anything about regex's?
<jdahlin> hi, where I can get help to install a 32-bit xen guest on a 64-bit xen host ? (both ubuntu hardy)
<lgfish> i have a question about make install vs. checkinstall
<lgfish> is checkinstall always preferable?
<unimatrix9> hello again you all
<m-c> jdahlin: Have you looked at the qemu instead?  Might be easier to get going.
<billenium> No
<jdahlin> m-c, not an option
<m-c> jdahlin: You might look at Suse for Xen
<billenium> I dont know anything about regex
<skone> i recently changed my static ip in ubuntu and now my networking is not working
<unimatrix9> before i sent an e-mail to ship it ( ubuntu cdroms ) does any one know wich version ships ? is it 8.04.1 ? with updates?
<SNuxoll> billenium: well, what files do you have, and what do you want them renamed too, there's a package called 'rename' in the repo's, install it
<skone> I can run an ifconfig and see my ip, but if I ping anything I get destination host unreachable
<m-c> unimatrix9: not possible to say
<unimatrix9> !shipit
<m-c> unimatrix9: it will either be 8.04 or 8.04.1
<billenium> i have a bunch of files with text in them... and i want all ~500 of them to be named 1.txt 2.txt... It doesnt matter WHICH are named that, as long as all of them have (number).txt
<skone> if I do a networking restart I get a SIOCDELRT: No such process error
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<unimatrix9> hmm
<legend2440> billenium: try   krename   in synaptic
<unimatrix9> does not say if its 8.0.1
<skone> what log file would store any issues with networking?
<unimatrix9> 8.0.4.1
<unimatrix9> hehe
<kooldude> does anyone know how to fix the sliders in ekiga softphone when they wont move?
<unimatrix9> ok , in better mail
<kooldude> does anyone know how to fix the sliders in ekiga softphone when they wont move?
<unimatrix9> thanks you all
<unimatrix9> bye bye
<kooldude> does anyone know how to fix the sliders in ekiga softphone when they wont move?
<kooldude> does anyone know how to fix the sliders in ekiga softphone when they wont move?
<SNuxoll> !repeat | kooldude
<ubottu> kooldude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jbroome> kooldude: i think the magic number is 10 times a minute to ask a question before someone will answer
<skone> anyone know what would case my system to not be able to ping anything after an ip address change?
<skone> err cause
<MXIIA> !patience | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA, please see my private message
<skone> I can't even ping local hosts on the switch
<justs0me> i installed SELinux but cant find it do i need "setools" installed?
<remoteCTRL> hi all! with what can i open a .db file so that i can read that?
<Pici> remoteCTRL: what does file yourfile.db report?
<Hami> copy files and dir(s) from a server to a laptop using terminal I cannot get the last part to work, on the server I am doing  cp -r data "what next? hami@data?
<cookies> Question: how do you stop tor from starting on login?
<remoteCTRL> Pici: i am building a kolab server and for some reason that i understand it keeps writing back a misconfiguration that i did a few days ago and as that configuration is nowhere to find there are only the .db files left where it could be in...
<billenium> if i use ### as a prefix and .txt as the suffix, they will look like ###.txt where ### = 001, etc... correct ( krename )
<remoteCTRL> Pici: like access.db
<remoteCTRL> restrictions.db, and so on
<remoteCTRL> Pici: its in /kolab/etc/postfix
<Pici> remoteCTRL: 'file' is a tool, it should tell you what filetype a given file is.  I'm guessing those are sqlite files, but they could be anything.
<paolo> Hi *. How do I change the dpi on X? any doc? I couldn't find anything that would work
<remoteCTRL> Pici: sqlite was also my suspicion but i will check, just a sec pls
<remoteCTRL> Pici:  access.db: Berkeley DB (Hash, version 8, native byte-order)
<karyokujurin> m-c : hey thanks, i just updated the rc levels with a ugly script and it seems to work alright :)
<albech> hmm the vboxdrv.ko isnt present in the current module directory
<Pici> remoteCTRL: yuck.
<m-c> karyokujurin: Really glad to hear it.  Thanks for coming back and letting us know.
<ubuntu_> greetings, how can i change the dpi size in livemode _
<ubuntu_> ?
<albech> i think something much have fooked up when they upgraded from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.22-15 :(
<remoteCTRL> Pici:  does yuck mean something like gulp or is that a tool? :D
<ubuntu_> greetings, how can i change the dpi size in livemode ?
<ubuntu_> there is fontsiye 300
<remoteCTRL> pici ah ok me looves my dictionary...
<genii> sysop1972: Back. Doing alright although horribly busy here, had to work through lunch.
<casa> always I start up ubuntu it asks me the password to unblock the keyring. How can I avoid it ?
<Hami> Help pls thx - copying files and dir(s) from a server to a laptop using terminal I cannot get the last part to work, on the server I am doing  cp -r data "what next? hami@data?
<albech> any idea why im getting these errors in dmesg? http://nopaste.com/p/a9trO7ly3
<genii> sysop1972: Still need assistance on the sharing setups?
<albech> appears to be related to the problem im having with my monitor changing resolution
<remoteCTRL> anyone got an idea with what to open a berkeley db?
<m-c> albech: What kind of video card?
<kooldude> does anyone know how to fix the sliders in ekiga softphone when they wont stay?
<zamna> Hami: man scp
<albech> m-c GeForce Go 7400
<m-c> albech: Did you reinstall the drivers after the kernel upgrade?
<m-c> Oh, did you use the restricted drivers, or the NVIDIA website drivers?
<m-c> the website drivers need to be reapplied after every kernel upgrade
<albech> m-c restricted
<sysop1972> genii: Yeah but not if you are busy.  I was trying to install some sysem-config-samba app but for some reason when I try t install stuff I get a dependency error in mysql-server-5.0
<albech> m-c: my screen should be running 1280x800 instead its running 1280x720
<paolo> Hi *. How do I change the dpi on X? any doc? I couldn't find anything that would work
<m-c> paolo: System -> Pref -> Appearance -> Fonts
<d0wn> Is there a command line program that will create a new user account?
<albech> i should probably upgrade to 8.04, but then there are problems with the intel wifi :(
<m-c> albech: Did you try 8.04.1 yet?
<cookies> how do i stop tor from starting on boot? D:
<louise> madwifi
<albech> m-c: yes.. i have it on another partition.. i cant make the intel wifi drivers work
<failure> ive used a couple of different FTP clients but they all seem to keep crashing.
<failure> im downloading over 70,000 files.
<m-c> albech: What driver are you trying to use for the wifi?
<albech> the PRO/Wireless 3945ABG drivers have been broken in 8.04 since beta 2 or 4
<Haci1> hi,I'm on a system that is shared by multiple local users.when some one inserts any sort of external storage device while i'm logged in but currently switched users, a window will pop-up saying I don't have permisions to view the file.How do I disable nautilus from automatically trying to display the drive when it is connected?
<paolo> m-c: that is for gnome only right?
<paolo> m-c: I am looking for a solution that would work more in general
<kyncani> failure: you could always use wget, from command line, if you're comfortable enough with the command line.
<failure> i am, wget will allow me to download entire directories?
<legend2440> paolo:   http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html
<Pici> failure: if not, curl might
<kyncani> failure: yep, with -r -l something (man wget)
<jsn> What's a good channel for audio quesitons?
<Gman99999> hey there is a critical security flaw, somehow my browser was hijacked in ubuntu and visited all of these pron links
<paolo> legend2440: the second hack didn't really work for me
<paolo> legend2440: let me try the first one
<Gman99999> is there a known backdoor hack for ubuntu?
<Gman99999> cause i got hacked
<Gman99999> there's all of these sites in my history that I didnt visit
<kyncani> Gman99999: you should keep your system up-to-date. If you do, there should not be any known exploit.
<rrowell> failure: I'd probably use wget
<genii> sysop1972: At any rate, from what I can recall of progress. We had share definitions in smb.conf for sales and others but when username map moved to Global section then logins for windows names did not work. There can be two ways for this. One is make usernames on linux that match windows names. Other is to make in smb.conf change from Security = user      to security = share
<Gman99999> kyncani Ive dont that its fully up to date
<rrowell> failure, or better yet rsync
<d0wn> I just added a user account via command lind, how do I have it give that account a /home folder?
<yapp1> Hi I need a MS SQL Client any Hints?
<Gman99999> is there a way to find out if you've been backdoor hacked?
<rrowell> yappl: sqsh works
<cookies> help, how do i stop a program from starting on login?
<kyncani> Gman99999: well, then you should look around you.
<Gman99999> those rootkit scanners?
<rrowell> yappl: SqirrelSQL is Ooey GUI
<kyncani> Gman99999: short answer : no.
<d0wn> Gman99999: sniff packets of suspicious ip addresses
<yapp1> k is ther one for winXP + Linux?
<inik> Gman99999: rkhunter may help
<bobertdos> cookies: System->Preferences->Sessions
<rrowell> yappl: Squirrel SQL is java so it runs anywhere
<cookies> this program isn't under it.
<cookies> (tor)
<remoteCTRL> anyone got an idea with what to open a berkeley db?
<Haci1> d0wn: try 'usermod -d <home_dir> <username>
<kyncani> remoteCTRL: I open them with anydbm in python.
<Malvin> Does anyone know if there is a minimum disc read speed required to install ubuntu?
<Commie_Jebus> how do you recompile ubuntu?
<paolo> legend2440: it looks like it is a bug... but I wonder why it has not been fixed yet
<kyncani> Malvin: there is none.
<Commie_Jebus> Malvin: none.
<legend2440> paolo: what is it set to   96?
<yapp1> Know any one a good config tool for MS SQL Server winXP or Linux?
<Starnestommy> cookies: sudo update-rc.d -f tor remove
<Commie_Jebus> yapp1: first, NEVER ask about windows here...
<genii> Malvin: I've had bad failures on older 4x and 8x CD drives when tryig to install from them, but on 32x and up everything else identical everything worked
<Commie_Jebus> yapp1: second, google is your friend
<remoteCTRL> kyncani: humm.. k, thanks, any other recommendations? *g*
<paolo> legend2440:   resolution:    129x127 dots per inch
<Malvin> kyncani: Hmm. It keeps failing at the same percentage and I scanned the hard drive for bad sectors and reburned the image on another dvd to make sure the dvd wasnt the problem.
<paolo> legend2440: fonts are too small
<cookies> thanks!
<Malvin> genii: Yes this is a very old laptop with 8x read speed.
<Mycah_> hi
<Mycah_> is there a difference between the account i made when installing Ubuntu and Root?
<legend2440> paolo: how do you find out   129 x 127?
<Mycah_> or is the account I made a root user, as well?
<marlun> How safe is the ubuntu-proposed repository?
<paolo> legend2440: xdpyinfo|grep resolution
<genii> Malvin: Also some cd makes are very bad for trying to read discs that are tightly crammed. Mitsumi for instance are horrible
<sysop1972> genii : Will security = share still allow me to restrict access to certain folders?
<kyncani> Malvin: must be a bug somewhere. You could open a terminal; type "dmesg" and look for error messages
<inik> Mycah_:  use sudo
<Malvin> genii: Well this is a 4gb dvd and a 800mb image.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Wine + Meta Trader 4 = Up and Running ! :-)
<LaNCeloT_RW> Thanks guys!
<Malvin> Memorex.
<legend2440> paolo:   mine says     resolution:    77x76 dots per inch
<Mycah_> ok. But I just looked at the users on my computer and one was root, just wondering if that was another user i could actually go on or if they was jsut here
<legend2440> paolo: and my fonts are 96
<paolo> legend2440: yes, that is surely much more readable than mine
<genii> sysop1972: There are numerous ways to accomplish same goal. It can be done in user or shares mode and then using different critria to decid who gets wher on system. I am trying to have it not have native linux accounts for your windows usernames unless theres no other option.
<paolo> legend2440: I wonder how I can change it
<inik> Mycah_: try who or w
<awperator> Help: how do I get out of low-graphics mode!
<legend2440> paolo: fonts can be changed in System>Pref>appearance
<paolo> legend2440: that is only for gnome
<genii> sysop1972: I would suggest to use Security = share      and restart samba again, see if logins are valid from windows box
<paolo> legend2440: I want to change the dpi settings
<Malvin> genii: Did you ever find a way around it? I don't want to upgrade the dvd-rom on a machine this old. Should I get a slimmer distro that will fit on a cd maybe?
<paolo> legend2440: for X
<legend2440> paolo: oh ok yes i'm using gnome
<adac2> how can I read out on terminal if the current os is ubuntu?
<genii> sysop1972: when security = share     then the share definitions in smb.conf should hold the specifics of who can do what, etc etc.
<paolo> legend2440: I am not..
<d0wn> When I log in to a newly created user account via ssh, I get a -sh: [[: not found error. any way of fixing this?
<Ubunub1> currently if I SSH into my machine with X forwarding I can only see windows from programs I launch during the SSH session -- anyway i can connect to my actual desktop and see windows of currently running apps through SSH?
<kyncani> Malvin: ubuntu does fit on a cd ...
<genii> Malvin: Maybe use external USB cdrom rive
<legend2440> paolo: what are you using?
<kyncani> adac2: lsb_releass -a
<kyncani> adac2: lsb_release -a
<sysop1972> genii trying to login no
<sysop1972> now
<paolo> legend2440: kde at the moment. But that is not the point. I don't want it to work only for kde stuff...
<paolo> brb
<bombshelter13> Hey, quick question: I have a system with two ethener interfaces, eth0 and eth1, and am setting up DHCPD. I would like to exclude one of these interfaces, such that dhcpd only responds to requests on eth0. Where do I make this change in ubuntu?
<bombshelter13> ethener=ethernet, sorry
<sysop1972> genii : still cannot write to the folder
<lazertek_> someone explain this to me... my irc is working but i can't browse anything on any computer... i tried resetting the connection but no luck
<genii> sysop1972: OK, no write priveleges . But login valid now?
<kyncani> bombshelter13: dpkg -L yourdhcpserverpackagename | grep /etc/   -> this will list your dhcp server config files
<inik> bombshelter13: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<iuri> hi there
<sysop1972> genii: I can access the folder
<iuri> what the name of tovid pkg on ubntu
<lazertek_> anybody know why this is happening... my irc connects but i can't use the internet to browse any websites... i tried on different computers and tried resetting the connection
<bombshelter13> inik: ahhh, that's probably where I need to look, thanks
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: perhaps dns stopped working - try to ping and IP and a name... look in /etc/resolv.conf
<bombshelter13> inik: know where I can learn about the format of these files?
<inik> bombshelter13: good luk. you can do it in graphic mode also
<ghostlines> i can't change file permissions even when i'm root, can someone help me?
<inik> ghostlines: maybe
<bombshelter13> inik: no graphics mode on this router :D
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: let me try ping-in google
<LaNCeloT_RW> is there a way to make TouchPad of my laptop more sensitive to the touches? Like, sometimes i have to click stronger than I was used to
<kyncani> bombshelter13, inik : I'd say that's probably not where you need to look if you're setting up a server and not a client
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: ping 205.178.152.27 would work, ping google.com would not
<Ubunub1> currently if I SSH into my machine with X forwarding I can only see windows from programs I launch during the SSH session -- anyway i can connect to my actual desktop and see windows of apps that were running before I connected via SSH?
<sysop1972> genii: here is the file if you need to see it http://pastebin.com/d6b177add
<bombshelter13> kyncani: i'm starting to think that, yeah... but I couldn't find anything relevant to it on examining dhcpd.conf
<cobal2> hi ppl i have a problem, ubuntu 8.04 crashes sometimes and a black screen comes
<inik> ghostlines: did you try chmod  664  filename
<d0wn> lazertek_: I think CutMeOwnThroat was right. it sounds like a dns outage
<d0wn> Oh, oops
<bombshelter13> it complains that I haven't defined a scope covering the interface I'm trying not to respond to requests on.
<d0wn> That's what CutMeOwnThroat said, sorry
<cobal2> anyone help me?
<lazertek_> d0wn: CutMeOwnThroat it only replies once when i ping the ip tho
<genii> sysop1972: OK. Looks like we will require in this case linux names corresponding with the windows logon names. But to create them with invalid shell and home directory but valid login password (which is same as on the windows machines and also same as we previously made for them with smbpasswd program).
<d0wn> Hmm
<kyncani> bombshelter13: so, dpkg -L told you dhcpd.conf, then *I* would take that config filename and google for it, that should quickly lead to good documentation
<cobal2> hey ppl i need some help
<cobal2> any advanced ubuntu users here?
<itai> is there a way to automate the keyring so i never have to enter a password when starting evolution?
<Algyz> !ask | cobal2
<ubottu> cobal2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: "once"?
<Ayabara> any good applications for editing video on linux?
<lazertek_> d0wn: CutMeOwnThroat when i cancelled it resulted saying 100% packets lost...  how do i fix this... if it is even from my side or is it the isp
<cobal2> i use ubuntu 8.04
<Algyz> Ayabara:  yes, cinelerra, avidemux
<Algyz> Ayabara:  cinelerra is very profi ;)
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: yea... it gave me this reply and then hung " ping 205.178.152.27"
<genii> sysop1972: So you can make the users like: sudo adduser --home /dev/null --shell /bin/false theirusername
<bombshelter13> kyncani: documentation, yes... good... not so sure about that so far. :/
<cobal2> sometimes ﻿gnome crashes AND a black screen appears
<albech> when trying to so: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start it tells me 'No suitable module for running kernel found'??
<ShinjinAkag1> I downloaded quite a few files all named the same except for a number in the filename. Is there a BASH script that can go through and make sure I have them all?
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: "PING 205.178.152.27 (205.178.152.27) 56(84) bytes of data.
<lazertek_> "
<Algyz> albech:  install kernel modules
<Ayabara> Algyz, thanks. can I use cinelerra to xfer from my cam to my pc as well?
<Algyz> Ayabara:  use kino
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: aha... I cannot ping that IP anymore either - seems google took that server out (?)
<CutMeOwnThroat> perhaps google is too much of a moving target, to pick an IP
<rockyrock> hi guys, how can i prevent a user from deleting other users' files?
<Ayabara> Algyz, thanks
<ShinjinAkag1> Whats the terminal move command?
<cobal2> algyz i explained my promblem twice but no one saw
<Haci1> cobal2: can u give us some more info?Have notice any pattern to when it crashes, such as which programs u have running?
<genii> sysop1972: This is similar to how previously we made the smbuser name. So that if someone logs onto the linux box as one of these names directly, they will have no usuable shell to make commands, also it will not put them anywhere they could destroy things if they do su to name either
<d0wn> lazertek_: try pinging 64.233.187.99, it's another google server
<rockyrock> deleting the "w" permission didn't work for me!
<cobal2> mozilla firefox 3.0
<inik> rockyrock: change umask 200
<GleepGlop> I mucked up my sources.list  can someone point me to an original for hardy i can use?
<CutMeOwnThroat> funny, aint it - it worked when I wrote it... and a minute later it's gone... just my kind of luck, I guess
<Algyz> cobal2:  look into your home folder, there's hidden file xsession-errors
<rockyrock> inik, what is umask 200?
<sysop1972> genii: I still need the samba sers setup the same way, correct?
<lazertek_> d0wn: ha that works
<lazertek_> d0wn: so how do i fix this
<inik> mask for file permissions
<bastid_raZor> cobal2; .xsession-errors if you're using terminal
<inik> man umask
<Algyz> cobal2:  look into this file, maybe you'll see some errors
<tj13820> how do you get CGI:IRC to be usable in an APACHE environment?
<genii> sysop1972: After all the appropriate names are created, change the Security = share     int he smb.conf file   back to Security = user   once more. All else can remain the same
<LaNCeloT_RW> Guys, I was looking on google and found something called gsynaptcs, alright, installed that BUT it says to enable an option called SHMConfig on xorg.conf , but I couldnt find on xorg.conf, any ideas?
<cobal2> ok looking for it
<rockyrock> inik, the terminal says "No manual for umask"
<bastid_raZor> GleepGlop; what did you do to your sources.list
<GleepGlop> dont ask, too stupid to mention :)
<d0wn> lazertek_: do you have any processes running that have high network use? like p2p or anything?
<inik> rockyrock: you can also remove group permission or add stiky bit to files
<lmosher> I really impressed my friends showing them "neverball", does anyone know of any simple/fun 3d games for linux?
<lazertek_> d0wn: i close it all... right now nothing is running except ric..
<tj13820> lmosher: BZFlag
<inik> rockyrock: but command present. just google it
<d0wn> lazertek_: did you connect to irc via ip instead of domain name?
<albech> i just installed the generic vbox module and im still getting the message.. no suitable module for running kernel found
<cobal2> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_Destroy() invoke: Connection closed
<cobal2> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPClass::Invalidate() invoke: Connection closed
<cobal2> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NP_Shutdown() invoke: Connection closed
<lazertek_> d0wn: no i connected using domain name
<cobal2> last tree lines
<bastid_raZor> GleepGlop; i'm still using 7.10 but possibly you could get into synaptic and change what server you're using.. that may change some of it back.
<GleepGlop> bastid_raZor:  i was making bash script to install from my own personal repo and wiped out my sources.list in the process
<rockyrock> inik, i tried with a file. I changed the owner of the file and also the group to be "root" and i deleted it and it worked!
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: look at /etc/resolv.conf and see what nameserver is configured, if any
<lazertek_> d0wn: i tried going to google with the ip using firefox and it worked
<d0wn> lazertek_: did you connect to irc before, or after this started happening? if it was before, it sounds like your DNS servers have gone out
<tj13820> how do you get CGI:IRC to be usable in an APACHE environment?
<lazertek_> d0wn: before and after
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: on most home setups with dhcp, the router also acts as dns server - you can see the ip of the router with /sbin/route -n
<albech> does vbox require a certain arch?
<Ayabara> Algyz, cinelerra isn't in the repos for ubuntu?
<GleepGlop> wait, there is another hardy machine on my subnet. ill ssh and copy that one
<cobal2> algyz have seen my msg?
<inik> rockyrock: it's because you are owner of directory
<Hami> copy files and dir(s) from a server to a laptop using terminal I cannot get the last part to work, on the server I am doing  cp -r data "what next"? hami@data?
<tj13820> how do you get CGI:IRC to be usable in an APACHE environment?
<rudolf_> wer hilft beim installieren link http://clipgrab.de/download_de.html ?
<inik> so you can change it and its content - files
<Ayabara> Algyz, nevermind
 * Ayabara managed to google
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: that ip is wierd... its showing 192.168.1.0
<genii> sysop1972: AFK 5-6  minutes. Any issues keep writing to me and I'll check through scroll when I return, checking pastebins, etc etc
<visf> hi does anybody know how do i edit my fstab to auto mount my new hard drive
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: and under that 169.254.0.0
<d0wn> lazertek_: that's a local network ip
<bastid_raZor> Hami; scp files files user@host:directory-to-save
<d0wn> well, the first ip
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: not the Destination one, the one on "Gateway"
<shwan> visf: search ubunru wiki
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: ah yea... i see it
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: i see the ip but how do i fix the dns outage
<Hami> <bastid_raZor> thx
<skomara> Hey hello guys am just going trough the basics in computer and linux,i  shall definitely need your assisstance,right guys?
<rockyrock> inik, so any file inside my directory can be removed, right???
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: well, is any nameserver set in /etc/resolve.conf?
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: let me check
<rhilton> Hey folks.  Whenever I try to install apache2-prefork-dev in synaptic, I get: " Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed"  Any ideas?
<hiptobecubic> I just downloaded stepmania and it's precompiled. The whole game is in a safe-contained folder. It runs if you jsut open the folder and run "stepmania" but i'd like it to install properly, whatever that means. Why doesn't it need to be in /usr/bin etc? I'm not sure i understand how this works
<bastid_raZor> Hami; and yes you'll need the -r in there..
<jcarouth> howdy all. what software is available for recording screencasts? i've been tinkering with ffmpeg the patched version, but having a lot of troubles with it
<kyncani> bombshelter13: dpkg -L dhcp3-server | grep /etc/   should have given you two files i think, one would be dhcpd.conf, the other /etc/default/dhcp3-server. The latter is the one where listening interfaces are specified i would think.
<rockyrock> inik, so i can't delete others files if the files are in their directories. Even if other people have "w" permission?
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: if there is none at all, edit the file as root and add "nameserver ip_of_router" and you're all set (until it gets messed up again by an irate dhcp client on your machine or whatever messed it up in the 1st place)
<inik> yes
<brahmana> Which was the last ubuntu release to ship a 2.4 kernel?
<inik> by owner of file or directory
<inik> you can ln them
<rudolf_> wer hilft beim installieren link http://clipgrab.de/download_de.html ?
<inik> hardlinked
 * kyncani does not think ubuntu ever released with a 2.4 kernel
<rockyrock> inik, aha thnx so much
<Xamusk> is there any way to use one of those flawed openvpn certificates in Ubuntu? (those that are flagged in the blacklist)
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: what would be the nameserver?
<rudolf_> Leche kannst du bitte helfen?
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: and I'm guessing at the setup - the router need not be the dns-server also - it's just that in many setups using dhcp, it is (so... it's not a requirement, just something you find often)
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: well, is there one?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Guys!? Any ideas?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Guys, I was looking on google and found something called gsynaptcs, alright, installed that BUT it says to enable an option called SHMConfig on xorg.conf , but I couldnt find on xorg.conf, any ideas?
<hiptobecubic> !de > rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_, please see my private message
<rockyrock> inik, wait you said by owner of file or directory! But the file i tried it was root's ownership!
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, you have to create the option
<inik> what's about directory owner?
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: you mean like www.google.com
<rudolf_> ich kann kein english
<rockyrock> inik, yes it was my ownership!
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, just add the line 'SHMConfig' 'true' ?
<rudolf_> wer hilft beim installieren link http://clipgrab.de/download_de.html ?
<hiptobecubic> !de | rudolf_
<shwan> CutMeOwnThroat: having the router at least as first dns server will result in ability of adding internal host names inside you lan
<ubottu> rudolf_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rockyrock> inik, but anyway logically should have no permission to delete the file cuz it's not mine!
<d0wn> lazertek_ check your PMs
<brahmana> ok at least what was kernel version shipped with feisty?
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: I mean - is there an entry starting with "namesserver" in your /etc/resolv.conf at all?
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bastid_raZor> Hami; feel free to ask in here, that way if i don't know the answer someone else may.
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: its empty
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: then try what I said above...
<bastid_raZor> Hami; and yes you can use su with scp
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: -----> if there is none at all, edit the file as root and add "nameserver ip_of_router" and you're all set (until it gets messed up again by an irate dhcp client on your machine or whatever messed it up in the 1st place)
<kyncani> brahmana: 2.6.20 i think
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: when i did cat /etc/resolve.config it said no such directory exist... but when i did it with gedit it opened an empty file
<Legendario> can anyone help me with a hardware issue? I wanna know if ram chip i've bought is compatible with my motherboard. I bought a DDR400 memory chip and the manual says it is compatible with PC2100/PC1600
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: you mean the word nameserver
<brahmana> kyncani, ok. so dapper was the last one to ship 2.4?
<indarkness> hello legendario
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: resolv.conf, not resolve.config
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, thanks mate
<LaNCeloT_RW> ;-)
<lazertek_> ah
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: mind speling
<indarkness> use pc3200
<Legendario> hello indarkness!
<kyncani> brahmana: dapper -> 2.6.15
<cobal2> pc2100 is equals to ddr266
<inik> rockyrock: you make file in directory what belongs to another user
<brahmana> kyncani, Ok. Thank yoy very much.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, it's not sensitive yet like I'd like to but at least gsynaptics works now
<brahmana> kyncani, BTW, where did you find that info?
<justs0me> will a B43 wireless driver for broadcom work with a BCM4312 [14e4:4312] (rev 01)
<Legendario> indarkness, what is pc3200
<Legendario> ?
<indarkness> pc 3200 is 400, 2700 - 333
<inik> so that user have full permissions to change directory content
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, you can tweak the settings though
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: cat /etc/resolve.conf says it doesnt exist either
<brahmana> kyncani, my search attempts were futile..
<th0r> indarkness, but they are backward compatible
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: btw, it's good solid practice (and saves typing) to use the autocomplete function of bash - you write /etc/res[TAB] and bash completes the name
<inik> and can mv rm  ANY file
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, still not good... sometime seems I have to PRESS the touchpad to click =/
<kyncani> brahmana: you would find it on packages.ubuntu.com. I keep this info with a script of mine :)
<CVirus> what is 8.04.1 ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, already set everything on Sensitve: High
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: and it is NOT resolvE.conf, but resolv.conf
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: sorry about that...
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, you also have to change acceleration
<brahmana> kyncani, Where on packages page? I am searching for packages there for sometime now.. but do not see a kernel version..
<adac2> How to set on terminal that a service like /etc/init.d/servicename starts at boot time?
<Xamusk> makes a huge difference
<itai> hey - can anyone see this page and tell me if they can see the embedded video? (http://www.ynet.co.il/home/0,7340,L-8,00.html) the page is in hebrew , you need to scroll down to see the video
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: there are two nameservers... they are basically the dns server ip's
<indarkness> legendario ... you is brazilian
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, let me see
<justs0me> CVirus: 8.04 is hardy and the 8.04.1 is hardy with sp1; what i was told
<kyncani> brahmana: entire list (which is quite long), then look for packages named linux*
<Legendario> indarkness, yes i am. Why?
<CVirus> sp1 ?
<th0r> adac2, use update-rc.d
<indarkness> sim ... assim fica melhor conversa com vc
<brahmana> kyncani, oh.. thats the trick.. ll try that now..
<Xamusk> eita, cheio de brasileiro aqui :)
<cdc> I was watching a movie online with Firefox, firefox crashed due to bad data on a tab I had open. I try to launch the movie again and I receive no sound. I killed firefox in the system monitor and tried to relaunch the video which was a no go. I have even tried launching media player to play an mp3 but no sound. The only fix I have found is restarting the computer. Any advice/resolution would be much appreciated.
<CVirus> justs0me: what is sp1 ?
<indarkness> qual a frenquencia da placa mae
<adac2> th0r: so once i have copied the init file to /etc/init.d/ i just start update-rc.d is this right?
<justs0me> CVirus: service pack 1, like windows, its just a updated hardy
<indarkness> o que veio marcado nela
<th0r> adac2, check 'man update-rc.d'
<indarkness> pior de td achei que era so eu
<indarkness> de br aqui
<m-c> cdc restart alsa
<gronne> My mic won't work... my audio does however. I've tried edit more settings but I can't get it to work
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, but I don't mean about being sensitive on "moving" the cursor.. I mean sometimes seems the click is a little bit "retarded" you know? The tap/click answer
<Pici`> io
<Pici`> dd
<m-c> gronne: The mic is probably muted
<brahmana> kyncani, That was what I have been looking for.. Thank you.. :-)
<Legendario> indarkness, não tem muito brasileiro aqui
<Xamusk> cdc, usually when that happens it's because some program locked access to /dev/dsp, you have to kill that proccess and also check volume settings
<gronne> m-c: I've edited many settings, but could I have missed one?
<Legendario> se importa de ir para a sala?
<cdc> m-c: I looked for the alsa under processed and it is not there.
<indarkness> eh ke outro disse que ta cheio..mais ta bom
<Xamusk> indarkness, normalmente os brasileiros preferem o #ubuntu-br
<indarkness> mais tem exessoes
<cdc> Xamusk: volume is full blast: already checked. I will check that directory though.
<Legendario> os gringos as vezes respondem a questões que os brazucas não sabem
<indarkness> vio o legendario solucionou a duvida
<th0r> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kyncani> brahmana: np :) btw, the last debian to package 2.4 was sarge i think
 * zuperz is back (gone 00:02:30)
<Legendario> e ai, 2100, o que é?
<indarkness> 266
 * zuperz is away: I een know!
<brahmana> kyncani, oh ok.. that is helpful..
<rockyrock> inik, thnx man i tried it again and i got it :)
<Pici> !away > zuperz
<ubottu> zuperz, please see my private message
<Xamusk> cdc, try fuser -m /dev/dsp and see if there's any app there that should already have been closed
<inik> rockyrock: ?
<Legendario> então cara, o canal é em inglês, vamos para o reservado...
<inik> rockyrock: delete again?
<azarian_> Belial
<rockyrock> inik, NO
<inik> change directory?
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: ok - that is as it should be - but if there are entries, probably one or more of them are not working - you can use the program "host" to check on them (call it without arguments to get its help, or read man host) - for me, dns often also failed, when just the 1st of the nameservers does not work - so you could also try to just reverse the order, or you could try to add the ip of your router as an additional nameserver en
<CutMeOwnThroat> try before the two that are there
<indarkness> mais pode usar legendario pc 333 ... so for so ela mais lembrando que vai funcionar 266
<cdc> Xamusk: A lot of grouped numbered pairs came up when i ran that command.
<hiptobecubic> when i try to run a program it works fine, but when i put a link to the executable in /usr/bin and try to run it frmo there, it doesn't find the necessary files? how can i accomplish this?
<Pici> !en | indarkness
<ubottu> indarkness: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zuperz> ok Pici
<indarkness> ela trabalha na frequencia de 266
<zuperz> i think that is sorted
<Xamusk> cdc, sorry, forgot the v: fuser -vm /dev/dsp
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: i'm setting up opendns.. seems interesting
<hiptobecubic> !pt | indarkness
<ubottu> indarkness: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, nothing yet... still don't clicking like it should be.. (ps.: like it was on WindoUs
<GleepGlop> ok, I really screwed aptitude up
<Xamusk> cdc, after you close firefox you should check for firefox, totem, xine, etc there
<gronne> m-c: I fixed it.. It wasn't muted though
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: what on earth for?
<Legendario> indarkness, meu vc tá vendo o administrador chamar a sua atenção por usar português no canal?
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, does the problem also happen when double-clicking? or only in single-clicking?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, both of them
<GleepGlop> can someone look at the output from apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/28316/
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: i was told its works faster better and more secure
<Pici> Legendario: I I removed him from this channel.  If he is having issues joining #ubuntu-br because he is banned, please ask him to ask about it in #ubuntu-irc
<sysop1972> genii: still cant write. Here is the smb.conf. Here is the file http://pastebin.com/d6300b200
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, tried to find some different sections to put on my xorg.conf put none solved the problem
<hiptobecubic> when i try to run a program it works fine, but when i put a link to the executable in /usr/bin and try to run it frmo there, it doesn't find the necessary files. As if it's not looking where the real executable is. how can i accomplish this?
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, strange, I've never seen that... if the issue were only with single clicking, the gnome mouse settings app should fix it, but if you say they're both with problems then I don't know
<Legendario> Pici, i was telling him to talk to me in private, but he wasn't getting it...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, I will check the Gnome mouse app
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: er... what's it supposed to do anyways... and how can it be "more secure" dns is dns - and I doub't it can be "faster and better" than every other server... oh well - but what's there to "set up"?
<cdc> Xamusk: it worked. I found the program that had it locked up.
<kyncani> GleepGlop: I had this once, the fix involved setting up APT::Cache-Limit in apt.conf  (google with that)
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, already checked and modfied but let me see it again
<cdc> Xamusk: thats a nifty tool, thanks.
<inik> hiptobecubic: you need update PATH
<GleepGlop> kyncani: ok, ill try, thanks
<LaNCeloT_RW> Great! Found something to have a right-click on touchpad LOL
<LaNCeloT_RW> two fingers = Right-CLick
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: put it another dns
<Xamusk> cdc, indeed, though even I sometimes can't find the right app then I have to restart too
<hiptobecubic> inik, well i put a link to the real executable into /usr/bin which is already in path. It finds the executable when i type "stepmania" at the terminal but then it doesn't find the rest of the files
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: well, I was suggesting you use a root dns server... perhaps this is more polite and appropriate, though :)
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: root dns server?
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: well, wikipedia sais about it (opendns): While OpenDNS is currently a free service, people have complained about how the service handles failed requests. If a domain cannot be found, the service redirects you to a search page with search results and advertising provided by Yahoo.
<inik> hiptobecubic: export PATH=$PATH:/<your app executebles>
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, actually, usually three fingers=right click, two fingers=middle click
<hiptobecubic> inik, so export PATH=$PATH:/usr/share/Stepmania-3.9/   ?
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: ah... so the dns i have is my isp's dns server?
<gronne> does anyone of you have rosetta stone?
<genii> sysop1972: Line 49 for instance should not have a ; at start, this denotes a commented line. Also if memeory serves we made the username map =/etc/smbusers     previously, and not in /etc/samba/smbusers         so you may want to adjust one in either smb.conf to fit, or move the one in /etc to /etc/samba directory
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: yeah, you can read about it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_server after you fixed your dns :-P - you're not really supposed to use them directly, though :)
<inik>  hiptobecubic: try it
<GleepGlop> kyncani: worked like a charm, thanks! ;)
<gronne> Does anyone know how to fix mic input in rosetta stone?
<inik>  hiptobecubic:it is easiest. but not best way to resolve
<hiptobecubic> inik, didn't work
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: well, your modem gets an ip of a nameserver together with its own IP - so whatever your provider sends it, you have - normally they have their own dns running
<hiptobecubic> inik, what's the best way to resolve
<genii> sysop1972: Line 240 should have /home/smbuser         and not homes/smbuser         also
<Maximander> Any iPhone users here?
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: so you suggest i just reorder them?
<Xamusk> is there any way to stablish an openvpn connection with a certificate that is flagged as flawed in the blacklist?
<Pici> Maximander: perhaps ##iphone
<inik> hiptobecubic: maybe you make hard link. give me output  of ls -la /bin/<your link>
<rafal> hi on ubuntu how to use firefox fully TORified, also with DNS queries via tor etc
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: well, add the opendns IP and see if you like it... anything that works for you, eh?
<threexk> why hasn't Ubuntu updated to Firefox 3.0.1 yet?  it's like 3 days old
<Pici> threexk: Because the package is undergoing testing first.
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: sorry, I'm just sometimes a bit suspicious about stuff I've not heared about :) specially, if I hear claims like "more secure", which are...
<CutMeOwnThroat> oh, gtg
<hiptobecubic> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2008-07-18 19:59 /usr/bin/stepmania -> /usr/share/StepMania-3.9/stepmania
<threexk> Pici: makes sense.  faster testing needed!
<Viper1432> If you want 3.0.1 you have to enable the PPA repositories.  (which isn't recommended if you want a stable environment.)
<threexk> Pici: automated tests, or something.  Firefox is a critical app
<threexk> Redhat released 3.0.1 on day 1
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, can you check PLEASE this options that I just found on google to put on my xorg.conf and tell me if one of them can make my single-clicking more sensitive?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28320/
<Viper1432> er, I should say "pre-released repos's.
<genii> sysop1972: Don't forget to issue:   sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart       after making any changes in the smb.conf, so that the new config and not cached one is used
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: adding those ip worked
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: maybe not more secure but how about faster
<Intrepid> Does someone know where I can find the repository that contains programs like googleearth?
<gronne> anyone using rosetta?
<Maximander> Pici: well, it's more of a udev question than an iphone question per se
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> how can i change disklabels on ext3 volumes?
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: well, it wouldn't be faster than a well-working dns from your provider - but I've seen some pretty horribly-working ones, too - so it would be faster than that
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, I'm not sure, but maxtaptime looks like it...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, it was 110 i changed to 50 ... i will try 500 LOL
<Maximander> basically, iphone is detected by udev as a camera, not a mass storage device, so it doesn't create nodes in /dev
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, I have also found a page that describes options to use it with windows-like behavior
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, great .. I will check that
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks!
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: I really wouldn't like to be redirected "somewhere" on a failed dns search, though - one isp I used did that, and its... well, abominable
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: i agree with you on that... its pretty annoying
<sysop1972> genii: What should the smbusers file have in it?  I have smbusers = james    (a list of all the users)
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: but if my isp's don't work then i guess for the moment the opendns is my only choice
<kyncani> lubosz: tune2fs i think
<lubosz> kyncani: thx, i try that
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: the order of the address get the priority right?
<inik> hiptobecubic: maybe you need to start it from directory. i prefere to use script , and put script into bin
<Maximander> iTunes can write to iPhone under windows, so there must be a way to see it as a storage device, but I can't seem to figure it out under linux. It advertises 3 profiles in lsusb, but none are mass storage
<hiptobecubic> inik ok thanks
<hot2trot> can someboy tell me why I can only get 1024x768 on my monitor, I do have the ability with the card and monitor to go higher?
<inik> hiptobecubic: better to place script into /usr/bin
<inik> or /opt
<SeveredCross> hot2trot: Bad driver?
<hot2trot> it was automatically d/ld
<lusule> what's the channel for support if you have an ati graphics card?
<Algyz> lusule:  try here
<dfriis> oh my, glad I've found you guys. I have a quick question if you have the time and patience
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: yes - and they should actually all be tried in that order - but I often found that having a not-working one for the 1st one would make stuff fail quite often
<lusule> i'm trying to find out for a friend who wants to know how to get multiple displays working for ati - i have nvidia so i can't help him
<yoyoned_> !ask|dfriss
<ubottu> dfriss: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dfriis> ok, I'll just...
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: mine isn't failing but its working but it working slower... is that because it trying out my isp's dns first?
<dfriis> ok, thanks :)
<hot2trot> lusule: oes your nvidia go higher than 1024x768?
<the_darkside_986> What on earth is a "news://" link and how do I open one in Ubuntu? e.g. news://news.digitalmars.com/D.gnu
<Fructose> lusule: What do you mean by "multiple displays"? Two monitors?
<justs0me> on my laptop, i have stock external wireless switch. when i have the switch at the off postion my Knetworkmanager was able to scan networks, is somthing wrong?   also should i have the switch in the on postion when i installed the driver /
<speedbaron> Please i need help with connecting my bluetooth Navman GPS.  I get this error 'Nautilus cannot handle obex: location' when trying to pair with linux
<lusule> fructose - exactly
<lusule> hot2trot - yes
<Maximander> also, does anyone know how to get HDMI output with intel GM965?
<joaopinto> the_darkside_986, you need a newsgroup client
<Fructose> lusule: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: you said it's not working at all... but yes, "all of the above" is possible
<hot2trot> lusule: how did you manage to get it to go higher?
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: it wasn't unitll i added the opendns ips
<lusule> ... i installed the drivers and voila
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: but now it works but working too slow
<cybermax-m1> help config VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01) ?
<hot2trot> oh I opened the drivers and got stuck at low res !!
<Fructose> the_darkside_986: Newsgroup. Thunderbird handles them, for one.
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks
<jorgia> Greetings...will someone please help me? i am suddenly unable to boot into Kubuntu 8.04.
<inik> jorgia: some errors?
<genii> sysop1972: Yes, that is correct
<jorgia> inik It goes straight to memory check...
<dfriis> Haha, how long can a message be here? Mine will be like a novel
<albech> hmm my screen is only running 800x600 now :(
<albech> and in the resolution conf i can only choose 640x480 and 800x600
<inik> jorgia: memory check on POST before linux boot?
<legend2440> hiptobecubic: there are .deb files for stepmania.  may be easier   http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?search_distro_id=7&keywords=stepmania
<jorgia> no...it's a linux memory check i think
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: so is there a way speed the internet... somehow getting my isp dns to work again... why does the dns outage happen anyways
<hiptobecubic> legend2440, thank you!
<Dave-X> nned help with wifi.... it connects to open networks but fails for encryption
<dfriis> ﻿Well, I've got my hands on a nice computer that I'd like to use as a home file server/ftp server/web server. You know, for storing music, movies and one or two simple web sites. I just want a simple setup, no dns/firewall stuff. I'd like lvm...I think...cause I'd like the storage to be _one_ volume and I think that the ftp storage will be the same as my home file storage. I also want the system to be on one volume and all the files on
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: the opendns ones could just be slow... if you added that one on top, it's the one that will be tried 1st - and having non-functional ones lateron doesnt/wouldnt matter
<inik> jorgia: after grub screen or before?
<andresj> anybody know of terminal type problems when connecting to a FreeBSD server? Home key or End key don't work properly under remote nano.
<legend2440> hiptobecubic: you have to download both debs and install the data one first
<speedbaron> Please i need help with connecting my bluetooth Navman GPS.  I get this error 'Nautilus cannot handle obex: location' when trying to pair with linux
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: they are at the bottom... i'll try putting them first if that would make it faster... and switch back when my isp dns works again
<jorgia> inik: it says grub is starting (1.5)...then gives a couple seconds to choose options...then goes straight to the memory check
<Dave-X> need help with wifi.... it connects to open networks but fails for encryption
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, nothing man.. tried lots of alternatives like described on the website you showed me, but the single or double click sometimes doesn't work =/
<inik> ok . you can boot to single mode?
<Pici> threexk: Its in the -proposed repos, but those might have buggy
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, are you really restarting X?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, yes.. logged out after all changes
<Xamusk> like described in the first page I sent you?
<jorgia> inik: no, i cannot boot at all...and it's not a dual-boot installation...only Kubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, in one of them the mouse was REALLY sensitive.. but the click was the same
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, only loggin out won't work, you have to restart with Ctrl+alt+backspace
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, ok, let me see then
<LaNCeloT_RW> brb
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks
<inik> jorgia: let us talk in separate chat
<speedbaron> has anyone gotten bluetooth GPS to work with ubuntu?
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: any idea why dns outage happens?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, I'll try this one: File: xorg.conf - Defaults similar to MS Windows's behavior - Example 1
<LaNCeloT_RW> brb
<Neulingg> hi guys i bought a new mp3 player able to read ogg files but i cannot mount it anybody could help me?
<dfriis> Ok, guys and gals, here we go again. Hope I'm not spamming. Short version: Can you give me a tip on making a home file server with an external ftp access on the same files on an lvm volume? System has to be (maybe) on another partition to make it easy to replace.
<CutMeOwnThroat> lazertek_: yes. Gremlins.
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: gremlins?
<jcarouth> screencasting in ubuntu? is ffmpeg the only option?
<Pici> !screencast | jcarouth
<Neulingg> with lsusb i get the following: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04e8:507d Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
 * Pici pokes ubottu 
<ubottu> jcarouth: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Neulingg> hi guys i bought a new mp3 player able to read ogg files but i cannot mount it anybody could help me?
<Neulingg> with lsusb i get the following: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04e8:507d Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<EminX> PDF to WordProcessor, I need a converter (software)
<jcarouth> man how are these results not in google. i must suck at keywords
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, same XXit
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, seems sometimes the touchpad doens't answer to the click command =/
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, that's pretty strange
<m-c> Neulingg: What is the name of the device?
<rafal> hello
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, yes.. pretty strange...
<hwilde> what would a crontab of   */35  do?
<m-c> !hi |rafal
<ubottu> rafal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rafal> ubuntu  fails to encrypt my drive
<Dave-X> need help with wifi.... it connects to open networks but fails for encryption
<Dave-X> need help with wifi.... it connects to open networks but fails for encryption
<Dave-X> need help with wifi.... it connects to open networks but fails for encryption
<FloodBot1> Dave-X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, I don't know what could be causing it then
<dfriis> you must understand that I _have_ tried to google this, but even if I get hits on everything i don't get hits on my particular choice of setup
<rafal> Unable to obtain sector size for /dev/hdb7Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<rafal> Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-plain cipher spec and verify
<rafal> how to fix this
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, don't worry mate
<rafal> I use cryptsetup
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, thanks!
<FloodBot1> rafal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> Dave-X, man iwconfig
<EminX> PDF to WordProcessor, I need a converter (software), can u help me
<hwilde> !pdf | EminX
<ubottu> EminX: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<lazertek_> CutMeOwnThroat: getting horrible download speed too
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, sometimes it seems to be too sensitive to the click sometimes don't
<jlewis> could someone walk me through changing my DNS so it will not revert back to the default?
<Xamusk> LaNCeloT_RW, maybe it's a driver issue, but I wouldn't know
<rafal> wtf
<Pici> jlewis: You mean it reverts after you get a new address from your router?
<Neulingg> m-c: Samsung YP-U3J
<rafal> why this stupid thing doesnt work
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xamusk, thanks anyway.. :-) I can get used to this hehehe everything to be away from Vista and Xp or 98
 * rafal whips LUKS developers
<Hasone> hey, I'm having problems with X (and maybe others) and I think it's a corrupted or missing library
<Ghost-R> am running Gutsy but while installing "flashplugin-nonfree " it says md5sum mismatch so its not installed ?
<Hasone> where should I go to find the appropriate expert?
<mercutio22> Hello. I am having wifi trouble again. This used to work: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=8c940dfabc0feb5dc2f60dfd780771ad&t=816780
<hwilde> jlewis, put the right dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf     then if you don't wnat it to overwrite edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and tell it not to request domain-name-servers
<Ghost-R> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mercutio22> The latest kernel update broke wireless
<hwilde> Hasone, do you have an error message or something
<Pici> jlewis: I suspect you need to add a line to your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf that contains something like: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<m-c> neulingg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5313373
<Pici> jlewis: Those are mine for OpenDNS
<rafal> mercutio22: heh....
<jlewis> Pici: I'm trying to set the OpenDNS DNS on my laptop, but every time I do, it reverts back to the old settings.
<mercutio22> rafal: any idea?
<Hasone> I have a few error messages, and I have a backtrace, hwilde. is there somewhere I can post it?
<rafal> mercutio22: use better distro>
<Neulingg> m-c: ok thanks will have a look
<Pici> !attitude | rafal
<ubottu> rafal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<EminX> ubottu: Can I oppen a pdf with OpenOffice app and convert it as wordProcessor doc
<ubottu> EminX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwilde> mercutio22, just follow those instructions and rebuild the package for the new kernel
<dfriis> ok, nice talking to you. I'll google some more and get back to you all. hopefully I'll ask better questions then...
<hwilde> Hasone, pastebin  check the link from the bot
<hwilde> !pastebin | HAso
<ubottu> HAso: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hwilde> !pastebin | Hasone
<ubottu> Hasone: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jlewis> Pici: I have done that, and saved it, yet it still reverts back after I close the Network tool. Thoughts?
<roshan> hey can anyone tell me how 2 get my sound working in hardy heron..i have installed alsa...nd all related wid alsa... but still i cant hear anything
<rafal> well dear voluneer, how to make damn LUKS work on my 7.10
<m-c> Hasone: This is just community support.  If you need professional support, then I heartily encourage you to purchase a support agreement from the many, many organizations that sell linux support.
<hwilde> jlewis, Pici,  put the right dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf     then if you don't wnat it to overwrite edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and tell it not to request domain-name-servers
<mercutio22> hwilde: done that already. For some reason it doesn't work anylonger
<hwilde> mercutio22, you have to rebuild it for the new kernel
<jlewis> Pici: Ok, I'll give that a try and get backto you.
<mercutio22> hwilde: exactly. I tried that. By doind "sudo make clean" and "sudo make install" from the installation files directory
<hwilde> mercutio22, you need new headers and stuff to go with the new kernel....
<mercutio22> hwilde: what exactly do I have to do to get new headers and stuff?
<snitty> helllo
<snitty> i have e8400, ati hd4850, and 4gb of ram.  Should i use 32-bit or 64-bit
<mercutio22> hwilde: don't you think re-following the thread's recipe would do?
<gord_> hello, I cant change the brightness of my laptop screen. It changes when I plug in/unplug my power, but I see no dialogue in power management for my screen brightness
<snitty> i have e8400, ati hd4850, and 4gb of ram.  Should i use 32-bit or 64-bit
<hwilde> mercutio22, I have a feeling you're still using the older kernel headers tho.   what doesn't work about it exactly, do you have an error message?
<m-c> snitty: Why not set up two partitions on your hard drive and try out both types.  I use 64-bit, but there are some proprietary programs that some people run that run only in 32-bit
<Hasone> hwilde: the bt and the errors have been pasted under my name
<doug_> any have issues installing firefox 3.
<EminX> PDF to WordProcessor, I need a converter (software), can u help me
<doug_> i cant get past firefox 3 beta 5
<snitty> m-c its for the family, and I dont want it to become a mess
<mercutio22> hwilde: not really... Everything seemed to compile flawlessly
<gord_> you'll need 64 bit to address all your memory, but some apps might not run in 64 (wine in particular)
<snitty> i need everything to work, what is more stable and compatible?
<Hasone> if anyone else wants to take a look at it, I'd be grateful. I kinda need my X working properly :)
<doug_> eminx search google is your friend
<gord_> 32
<paolo> Does anyone know why in "keyboard shortcuts" in gnome there is only workspace 1 and 2?
<snitty> gord_:  thanks, I need wine for games, I guess it's decided
<hwilde> mercutio22, so what is the error
<gord_> you can run wine, but it requires a lot more work
<snitty> btw, whats with cedega
<hwilde> Hasone, copy and paste the url to me ok
<doug_> my wine works fine i have 64 bit
<Hasone> kk
<doug_> i had to do no extra work for 64bit wine
<gord_> snitty, what do you mean?
<snitty> gord_:  cedega, or wine for current games
<gord_> !tell snitty about cedega
<ubottu> snitty, please see my private message
<doug_> btw anyone with firefox issues or advice i need help
<mercutio22> hwilde: There just are no wireless interfaces available even though I compiled madwifi without errors
<Hasone> did you get that, hwilde?
<Fructose> doug_: What's the issue you're having?
<porncake> hey guys im trying to upgrade my kernel to get my iwl4965 to upgrade
<porncake> where is my current kernel config (my how-to says i should save it)
<porncake> but i dont know where it is :)
<doug_> i cant upgrade past firefox beta5
<dbrewer_rjr> i seem to have missplaced phpmyadmin on my hardy lamp server. It was working fine, and now 'cannot find server'. anyone seen this??
<Fructose> doug_: Why not?
<albech> I'm having some nvidia problems: http://nopaste.com/p/aO37mK5Eu
<porncake> 'cp your .config from your old kernel or /boot/ to new kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.25.4)' <-- can someone tell me the location of the config files i need?
<doug_> when i install firefox-3.0 it installs firefox beta 5
<snitty> i dont understand, what is cedega cvs and why is it free
<albech> it appears to be a general module problem.. i dont know what has happened to my modules
<Fructose> doug_: What's "it"?
<Hasone> has anybody heard of a file called FreeEData.c?
<roshan> plz tell me how 2 get my sound working in hardy heron
<unlink> my computer crashes when i try to switch resolutions
<Viper1432> snitty cvs cedega is ancient and isn't really supported.  you're better off getting wine or crossover's stuff tbh
<doug_> im sorryu
<unlink> well, it doesn't actually crash, the display just flickers and i have no visual feedback
<justs0me> why when trying to install compiz throguh the menu of desktop effects it says "there was an error commiting chages.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"?  i have the nvidia driver installed
<Fructose> snitty: Cedega is more-or-less commercial software that relies on open source software. To get around this, they release their software in an inconvenient way in the hopes that you'll pay for it instead.
<doug_> ubuntu 7.10 64bit gusty using synap, apt-get, aptitude and add removee
<doug_> they all install 3.0 beta 5
<snitty> ah i see.  What is best for playing games like crysis, bioshock, etc.
<Viper1432> snitty, paid for cedega or crossover games are the best bets.
<Viper1432> straight wine works as well, but you are on your own configuring stuff.
<MeniShevitz> anybody here able to help on setting up ubuntu on a via umpc?
<Fructose> snitty: Sadly, best is still Windows for most games. There are only a few that work well in Linux.
<m-c> Buy some games that support Ubuntu
<roshan> plz tell me how 2 get my sound working in hardy heron
<unlink> remove pa, heh
<snitty> wow cedega has a monthly fee.... i'll stick to xbox 360
<Viper1432> Fructose,  I have to slightly disagree.  about 90% of the games I've tried do WORK under wine.  Some not perfect but its getting a helluva lot better.
<rafaelscj> !ask -> roshan
<ubottu> roshan, please see my private message
<MeniShevitz> roshan: is that you Omer?
<tuxianer> hi, does anybody have an idea for linux cluster systems, i will use to machines for vm´s and they should in a cluster
<MeniShevitz> anyway, we need to know what's your sound card first
<roshan> no i m not omer
<MeniShevitz> do "sudo apt-get install pcitools"
<Fructose> Viper1432: So where is the disagreement? I said "work well" not "work".
<MeniShevitz> figured, Omer's too lazy to go on irc to ask :P
<legend2440> porncake: its in the   /boot   folder  and is called  something like   config-2.6.24-19-generic   depending on which kernel you are using
<MeniShevitz> was hoping for a second though
<Viper1432> Fructose,  work = work decently.  work well is a matter of degree at that point.
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone here with Keyboard EN_GB who uses Cedilha , C with a sign under it??
<SaGe> Hi, I booted up my external drive and it did not mount because of not being root. I want any drives automatically mounted, is there a way to do this?
 * piip has stupid question want ask.
<Deus_Gear> hey guys when I right click in ubuntu the bluetooth manager i see my wireless blue tooth mouse
<amikrop> Is there some GAME BOY (ADVANCED or COLOUR, or better) emulator?
<MeniShevitz> piip - just ask :)
<Deus_Gear> but how do i actually connect it?
<Grackle> Why is the OEM install not listed on the ubuntu 8.04 alternate disc?
<piip> right, is there an idiot's guide to ubuntu?
<piip> My dad just got me started on it, and I'm a bit lost.
<SaGe> piip- yea sorta
<Stormx2> piip: What do you need to do?
<Grackle> Deus_Gear, in preferences, perhaps
<SaGe> piip there is official documentation, gives you the basic stuff
<fyrestrtr> piip: help.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> piip: No guide can cover all usage situations.
<snitty> what popular games work well with wine?
<Grackle> Deus_Gear, you can bond the device there.
<Fructose> snitty: World of Warcraft
<fyrestrtr> snitty: winehq.org
<SaGe> snitty- steam games, like tf2, counter strike etc
<MeniShevitz> hehe... i think there's a "ubuntu for dummies" and sure there's linux for dummies
<piip> just basic setup things, I've managed to instal codecs and whatnot, but I'm not sure what I'm doing most of the time.
<MeniShevitz> they're not free though
<piip> that's alright.
<snitty> what is steam?
<piip> it just sort of hit me that I'm not even sure what a repository is
<SaGe> snitty the developer valve uses it, it just manages a bunch of games
<fyrestrtr> piip: the starting place is help.ubuntu.com -- then there is the ubuntu wiki as well, and built in documentation for gnome that you can access from the system.
<Deus_Gear> grackle: i right click it, then browse device. i select the mouse hit connect
<Stormx2> !packages | piip
<ubottu> piip: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<snitty> sage:  ok
<MeniShevitz> piip: steam is valve software's online game authentication/store service
<henri>  Is there any program for Ubuntu for cutting videos?
<Deus_Gear> and then i get: error: host down
<L0stm4n> anyone know why they release kernel updates without updating the kernel modules to go with it? Kind of annoying letting updates go off and breaking virtualbox
<lazertek_> can anyone tell me why dns outage happens?
<piip> hmm
<piip> okay, well, thanks guys
<rafaelscj> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Stormx2> piip: A repository is just a store of installable programs. You can use a program like Synaptic to download and install programs from a repo for you.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: when servers go down :)
<MeniShevitz> it's for developers l0stm4n
<Fructose> henri: Do you meaning "cutting" as in "editing"?
<snitty> i see buying games does not work.  With steam, do i buy the game at a store, than run it in steam in wine?
<L0stm4n> virtualbox is for developers?
<MindVirus> Is anyone having issues installing some nspr thing?
<henri> Fructose: Yes
<MeniShevitz> snitty: i don't know if steam runs under wine, and if it does how well does it run.
<MeniShevitz> i haven't been into wine for a while.
<snitty> it runs perfect under wine
<Fructose> henri: Yes, there are. Did you try searching with Synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> no, virtualbox is for virtualization.
<L0stm4n> I use virtualbox all the time for running windows apps that don't work with wine
<Stormx2> snitty, appdb.winehq.org
<Grackle> Deus_Gear, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057 You can do it this way. Perhaps the gui tools don't support it.
<SaGe> I have a simple question. I have a harddrive I want to mount but I do not know the device name (e.g. hda etc.), how can I find this out quickly?
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: so that mean anybody using that dns wouldn't be having those problems too right
<MeniShevitz> you can buy the games through steam, or feed steam the serials.
<MeniShevitz> @snitty.
<snitty> ah i see.
<Stormx2> SaGe: sudo fdisk -l ?
<snitty> so if i use a keygen, i get games for free?
<henri>  Fructose: is it the same as "Add/Remove" in Applications?
<Fructose> henri: No
<MeniShevitz> lol no snitty. most keygen serials are blacklisted.
<SaGe> Stormx2: thanks :D
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: i mean anybody using that dns has those problems right
<snitty> dang it
<MeniShevitz> it's worth a try though, if you like being a jerk :P
<MeniShevitz> i know i do :D
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: depends on what the problem is? Are you unable to lookup a zone? Is your local DNS forwarder down? Is the domain suspended?
<snitty> i like keeping my money :)
<Fructose> henri: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Stormx2> SaGe, just do you know, a device like "/dev/hda" represents the entire disk drive, while "/dev/hda1" represents a partition on said drive.
<MeniShevitz> well, you should enjoy not reaping the harvest of other peoples work then as well :P
<MeniShevitz> being two faced is fun :)
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: a resolver is just a forwarding agent for requests, which it passes on the chain till it reaches a computer that is authoritative for that domain -- and then you get the response.
<paincakes> Hi. I have installed Hasty, and i cant seem to get it to work with my GFX-card. Running Radeon X1550
<henri> Fructose: I do not understand what is the difference between this synaptic thing and the "Add/remove" in Applications.
<snitty> BIO SHOCK WORKS IN STEAMM!!!!!!
<SaGe> Stormx2: yea i know that, I've had to do quite a few things to get my system working. I just forgot the command, the alternative was booting up gparted and looking that way
<fyrestrtr> Hasty?
<tylere> How can I disable Ubuntu's video driver voodoo? Due to some weirdness I installed the latest driver off nvidia.com, and I had it working great. Had to reboot due to alsa issues, and now X is using VESA again, despire xorg.conf specifying nvidia driver
<SaGe> henri: basically no difference. Which is funny
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: i can't browse any website with my isp's dns but i can when i manually browse with the ip addresses...
<MeniShevitz> snitty: i really don't think anything that works through steam will work in wine.
<paincakes> I mean Hardy
<paincakes> =)
<snitty> oh
<Viper1432> henri, for basic 'virtualdub' editing in linux, the BEST application is:  avidemux
<snitty> :(
<MeniShevitz> snitty: steam is a online store/service, not a game service.
<Stormx2> SaGe: You can always install gparted, you know ;)
<SaGe> Snitty, MeniShevits: alot if not all steam games work.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: this means your ISP's DNS is not working correctly. Change your DNS to 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.3 or 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<SaGe> Snitty, MeniShevits: I play tf2 myself
<MeniShevitz> snitty, SaGe: it depends on directx 9.1 support.
<SaGe> Snitty, MeniShevits: not realy.
<Grackle> henri, synaptic shows you everything and gives you all the options. It is more powerful than add/remove./
<SaGe> Snitty, MeniShevits: you can force direct x 8 or 7
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: i already have the last two from opendns... whats the 4.2.2.2 from?
<roshan> plz tell me how 2 get my sound working in hardy heron
<paincakes> I'm running ﻿Ubuntu Hardy with Ati Radeon X1550. I've tried a lot of guides, but can't seem to find any that works. I either end up with black screen, or a totally blank screen when i loin to my useraccount.
<SebNaitsabes> Yesterday I  was successful doing a VNC -listen with someone after following this and making sure it was listening on port 5500.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299489  however today it did not work.  also by the sounds of it what we did there was not very secure.  what's the correct and secure way to do a vnc -listen?  also todays errors on the other persons end is:  http://pastebin.com/m7f124237
<SaGe> Snitty, MeniShevits: you do take a performance hit though so, you have to be careful
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: its a Tier 1 dns service.
<joaopinto> MeniShevitz, snitty , snake can you move the wine related talk to #winehq or to #ubuntu-offtopic ? thanks
<MeniShevitz> SaGe: the whatchamacall it half life 2 engine is extremely scalable.
<joaopinto> ops, snake=sage
<Stormx2> !sound | roshan
<ubottu> roshan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MeniShevitz> SaGe: it probably runs on directx 7.0/8.0 routines
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: i'll try that because the opendns is working too slow
<paincakes> !ati paincakes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati paincakes
<snitty> i didnt know of wine hq, thanks
<paincakes> :(
<Fructose> henri: Figure it out?
<snitty> thanks for the help people
<SaGe> MeniShevitz: It can run dx9/8/7 for sure.
<Stormx2> !msgthebot | paincakes
<ubottu> paincakes: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: from Level 3
<MeniShevitz> joaopinto: i'm there, thanks
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: opendns has been having problems lately.
<duo_> Anybody know how how to fix  the annoying problem of the tool tips for icons deciding that they randomly want to open and stay on screen for a long ass time till another decides to take it's place?
<paincakes> Soo... anyone else running X1550 Gfx-card?
<roshan> plzz tell me wer can i find this file---> change device??
<sotec_prod> Don't crucify me for this question. It's an honest question and I need an honest answer being as how my new boss wants 5 monitors on one computer. The OS doesn't really matter at this point, I just need to know is it possible on slightly older hardware?
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: what do you mean when you said level 3?
<fyrestrtr> duo_: don't have that problem so don't know the cure.
<henri> Fructose: I will! Thanks :]
<sotec_prod> like P4's
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: Level 3 is a ISP for ISPs ;)
<Fructose> roshan: What makes you think that's a file you should be looking for?
<SaGe> sotec_prod: Yes, its not really the cpu that matters. You can either buy an expensive adapter which supports 4 or 6 natively, or you can get a few graphics cards in your machien
<SebNaitsabes> Yesterday I  was successful doing a VNC -listen with someone after following this and making sure it was listening on port 5500.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299489  however today it did not work.  also by the sounds of it what we did there was not very secure.  what's the correct and secure way to do a vnc -listen?  also todays errors on the other persons end is:  http://pastebin.com/m7f124237
<SebNaitsabes> [19:50] <SaGe> Snitty, MeniShevits: you do take a performance hit though so, you have to be careful
<roshan> i m actually wanting 2 see a movie... nd i get the movie running but no sound
<SaGe> sotec_prod: it just comes down to how many plugs you have on the back :P
<sotec_prod> SaGe: Can I throw 2 or 3 PCI cards in the regular PCI slots?
<_xyz> help: I'm having a hard time installing Torcs, following this: http://pastebin.ca/1075811 . /usr/local/share/games/torcs installed successfully, /usr/local/lib/torcs doesnt exist and /usr/local/bin contains no executables
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: ah... i am in congo tho currently so that won't give me slow responses right?
<fyrestrtr> sotec_prod: one slot = one card
<SaGe> sotec_prod: what kind of hardware are you running off of?
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: no, it should be very fast.
<Fructose> roshan: A lot of people recommend using VLC for video. What are you using?
<sotec_prod> or does the video card have to go into the special PCI video card slots
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: so i have them all except i put the 4.2.2.2 first... that would be the same as having only that since it would try that first right?
<jordan_cbr> /etc/ldap/schema/samba.schema: line 193 attributetype: Duplicate attributeType: "1.3.6.1.4.1.7165.2.1.24"
<sotec_prod> well, it will most likely be a P4, like the Dell optiplex systems (as an example). Business based computers mostly, but I will be building it from scratch since he's got about 500 computers for the taking.
<jordan_cbr> can someone helpme?
<SaGe> sotec_prod: yes a video card goes in the video card slot :P
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: yes, but generally request are cached.
<roshan> Fructose: i m just using MPEG player
<amikrop> Hello. I have a Game Boy Advance game (in an actuall Game Boy disquette). Is there any way I can play it in my pc?
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: which means that it won't try it for a request you have already made -- you'll have to restart your networking to clear the DNS cache and then it will request from the first listed nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<SaGe> sotec_prod: you have two options. Get an adapter card for around 400$ and that will do it, or you can get two Pci-e video cards, most have 2 dvi slots on them, thats 4 monitors for about half the price
<Daisuke_Laptop> amikrop: no.
<sotec_prod> SaGe, I know that. But there is the video card pci slot and the other pci slots. The video card pci slot is set offset.
<amikrop> Daisuke_Ido: Not even with some emulator?
<phex> Anyonw know howto make apt-get recreate databases automatically for an application if you reinstall it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> amikrop: those are rom catridges with built-in sram for game saves
<sotec_prod> SaGe: so I am going to need a motherboard with 2 video card slots.
<SaGe> sotec_prod: Yes.
<Fructose> roshan: I usually just use VLC and don't have any problems. I don't know much about the other media players.
<Daisuke_Laptop> amikrop: the best you could do is download the rom and play with an emulator
<sotec_prod> balls.
<amikrop> Daisuke_Laptop: Can't I use such a thing?
<amikrop> Daisuke_Laptop: Where can I download the ROM, from?
<roshan> Fructose: kk i''lll try using it
<SaGe> sotec_prod: a lot of modern motherboards come with multiple slots.
<SaGe> sotec_prod: an nVidia one has 3 pci-e slots all running at 16X
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: hmm... so i have to restart my network... but once the dns is resolved my download speed won't make a difference because of the dns would it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would be piracy, and i will not discuss that here
<Daisuke_Laptop> use google
<SaGe> sotec_prod: so its not un common or anything
<sotec_prod> yea, but he's looking to spend no money at all since he's got a warehouse full
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: download speed has nothing to do with DNS
<sotec_prod> SaGe, yea, I know. I'm talking limited or no budget here.
<SaGe> sotec_prod: OH!
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: that's what i thought... thanks.. i appreciate it
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I was under the impression you had money, thats why you were building it yourself
<sotec_prod> I'm just trying to find out what my options are with what he has.
<sotec_prod> yes :D
<SaGe> sotec_prod: you may be able to emulate it, though I am not sure
<SaGe> sotec_prod: how recent of parts do you have?
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: also if i use a different dns than the routers will that admin be able to monitor what sites i am browsing?
<fyrestrtr> phex: try dpkg-reconfigure nameofapp
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: of course.
<amikrop> Daisuke_Laptop: Piracy? But I own the game.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: a DNS is not a proxy.
<Daisuke_Laptop> doesn't matter, use google.
<sotec_prod> SaGe: I know that I can get 3 working over a network using some software, no problem. But I'm looking at 5 because that's what he asked for.
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you can't google for it, that isn't my issue, we don't discuss that here.
<SaGe> sotec_prod: how recent is the hardware you have availible?
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: is there anyway to hide that.. not that i need to but just curious
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: use a proxy service
<sysop1972> genii: as soon as I enable that usermap I can no longer access the folder.  Is it possible that it cant find the file?  When I create the file with scite I am just saving it without an extension.
<sotec_prod> SaGe: like I said, it's mostly bulk business and municipal computers, so the P4 era mostly
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: but what if i am connecting to a open connection for example... i can't use a proxy there
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I am not sure your options, are we talking AGP?
<sotec_prod> unfortunately most are Dell or Compaq
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: depends on the proxy and what ports it allows. You can have a web proxy, a ssl proxy, a ftp proxy, etc.
<shadfc> im having problems with my system getting really choppy every few minutes.  It usually lasts around 5 seconds and then everything is back to normal.   Any ideas?  Its a fresh hardy install
<sotec_prod> SaGe: I'm taking AGP and PCI into account, although most of the Dells he has are Optiplex, newer, slimmer form factor
<sotec_prod> so pci
<meoblast001> hello
<meoblast001> im using dgen and sdl is reporting no audio device available
<SaGe> sotec_prod: You may be able to find a PCI display adapter that is made for multiple monitors
<meoblast001> i've been getting strang audio problems lately where only 1 program can create audio at a time
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: so if i connect to a college network for example... how can i setup a proxy there?
<sysop1972> genii : Should there be anything else inn the smbusers file other than that line?\
<sotec_prod> SaGe: there is no limit to the amount of parts, the only thing is, will the parts limit this project.
<SaGe> sotec_prod: That is how you got multiple monitors in the first place way back when
<sotec_prod> pci display adapter. I'll try that
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: well i would have to set it up on my computer right... so how would i do that
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: you connect to a proxy, then you connect to the network you want. The proxy should already be setup beforehand.
<Fructose> shadfc: Have you tried looking at the System Monitor or top to see what happens during that 5 seconds?
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: but the proxy server would be my own computer right?
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: its no use to set it up on your computer because you won't be hiding anything. The proxy should be outside your network for it to be useful.
<sotec_prod> SaGe: but this is of course extending the desktop, not cloning the desktop. He wants an array, not a bunch of copies.
<SaGe> sotec_prod: display adapter is the same as video card, so you'll have to scower google, probably for something like old posts on how to setup a dual monitor rig or something like that.
<SaGe> sotec_prod: yea
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: any outside proxy's i can connect to?
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I am not sure if you will be able to get 5 out of it this way though, but you may be able to.
<sotec_prod> i've tried that search already, but I'll give it another go. All I found was desktop broadcasting boxes
<phex> fyrestrtr - thanx, that worked like a charm :)
<sotec_prod> I'll try it SaGe, thanks
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: google is your friend :)
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I can take a quick look now :)
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: that's exactly what i'm doing except my connection is too slow for some reason
<shadfc> Fructose: i tried running top but nothing jumps when it happens even with a low refresh delay (.1 - .5 seconds).  Seems like it happens too suddenly and bogs the system down too much to reflect in it before its done
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I can get you a link to the new adapter stuff, give me a minute
<sotec_prod> ok thanks
<markqvist> Hi there everyone. I'm having a problem, and if anyone has some pointers, I would be very happy. I'm currently installing Ubuntu JeOS on a laptop for use in a project i'm doing, but when i connect a slim apple usb keyboard, it simply doesn't respond at all. Why is this? Do i need to enable it somehow? I'm not running any graphical interface at all right now, only text console.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: probably because your proxy is overloaded.
<_xyz> ubuntu
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: i don't have a proxy setup... i have dhcp setup on my router
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: and a different dns on my computer
<paincakes> I tried to run: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<paincakes> i get : You should explicitly select one to install.
<paincakes> E: Package restricted-manager has no installation candidate
<daedra> markqvist: can you unplug it and then type?
<daedra> markqvist: if so, type dmesg
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: again -- the DNS is not a proxy. DNS will just help you in the initial request to find the IP address of a host. DHCP is assigning you a private IP from your router.  Your *public* IP is what the router is getting from your ISP. So, anything you access is linked to your public IP. To access something not allowed, you need to connect to the proxy from your public IP, then have the proxy connect to the restricted site, and th
<fyrestrtr> en send you the information. This way, the connect logs from the router only show access to the proxy machine's IP.
<Fructose> shadfc: What version are you using?
<markqvist> daedra, i tried unpluggin, pluggin it in again, and rebooting with it both plugged in and out... doesn't respond at all.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: I cannot be more verbose than that :)
<_xyz> if i used the sudo make, make install and make datainstall routine, what's the reverse of it (how do I uninstall it)?
<daedra> markqvist: ok, try this
<markqvist> the caps lock key isn't responding either
<shadfc> Fructose: hardy heron
<daedra> markqvist: run `watch lsusb >> errorlog.txt`
<daedra> and then plug it in
<markqvist> okay.. one moment...
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: what you just said gave me a better understanding... so you are saying that i have to setup the proxy on my router to a public proxy right
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: yes, the proxy needs to be outside your network -- it needs to be a computer on the Internet.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: for example, a public web proxy is hidemyass.com
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: go there, and type any website you want to visit.
<Rewt`> ok, somehow or another, FireFox now starts "on top" of everything, including the system bars
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: I get it now... just another quick question... there wouldn't be a way to get a faster speed than what the isp is limiting your speed to right..
<Fructose> shadfc: I don't know of any recent issues like that. You might examine your running programs to see if any might perform some processor-intensive operations every few minutes. I've heard of Apache doing that.
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: upgrade your connection, get another ISP.
<shadfc> Fructose: it almost seems like its still the firefox fsync problem, but im using a recent version direct from mozilla and i thought they addressed that
<SaGe> sotec_prod: still with me?
<markqvist> daedra: okay... the textfile displays four entries, one of them recognized as "Apple Computer, Inc". The other as "Apple Computer Inc. Hub in Apple Aluminium Keyboard"
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: i'm in congo paying 200 dollars for a 100kpbs connection...
<sotec_prod> SaGe, I
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: one of the best deals around here
<sotec_prod> am here
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon everyone
<Fructose> shadfc: Well, does it happen when Firefox is closed?
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I have found what you want :)
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: I'd say you have bigger problems than your internet speed if you are in the congo.
<daedra> markqvist: ok I've thought of a more useful output
<sotec_prod> excellent!
<cleaton> how can i change wich audio card alsa should use?
<shadfc> Fructose: well, its not predictable, but i closed firefox a few minutes ago and it hasn't happened yet
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: that's true but i got my security too
<markqvist> daedra: and then there's one for my usb disk, working fine. And a last one with ID 0000:000 which i guess is just some root hub or something...
<cleaton> from the terminal
<daedra> markqvist: try this:  watch eval 'dmesg | tail' >> errorlog2.txt
<daedra> so your keyboard is recognised...
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I am not sure how old the technology is, you may be able to find one lying around. If you can, try and find one that isn't usb, though I am not sure how much of an impact that will have
<SaGe> sotec_prod: I am also not sure how much stress it will put on the videocard, but try and get the best you can find
<SaGe> sotecprod:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3921559&CatId=467
<SaGe> sotec_prod: you want something like that, but obviously doesn't have to be that one :)
<soulchild> Hi all,... is there the mplayer plugin for ff3 ?
<Fructose> shadfc: I'm not much help here, then. There is a #firefox channel here and one on the official Mozilla IRC network.
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: 1 last thing... my wireless card stopped working after i upgraded my kernel and my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.04.1.. so i would have to re-install my card right?
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: or do i just need to reactivate?
<sotec_prod> Yes, I did see this yesterday when I was researching. It's a great idea, though, they're quite expensive.
<shadfc> Fructose: ahh, its not firefox. it just happened again with firefox closed
<SaGe> sotec_prod: yea, this one only supports 3 monitors, then 3 mirror. So you'll have to see what you can find
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: I don't know about it, but seems you might need to reinstall it if its a kernel module. My wireless is supported without such headaches so I have no experience with it.
<soulchild> Mplayer-plugin for firefox 3 ???
<sotec_prod> that supports 3? *looks again*
<SaGe> sotec_prod: the other kind is a newer video adapter, its basically just the same as a graphics card only less power but more monitor output, I can't seem to find it though.
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: yea i had to use madwifi... guess i'll reinstall and sees how it goes...
<thanius> Hi there, I need help with mounting permissions. EVerytime I mount a remote space, my users can't write to it in the mountpoint
<SaGe> sotec_prod: yea, you have to be careful, it supports up to 6, but further down it says 1 primary, 2 extened, 3 mirror
<Deus_Gear> hey guys can someone help me with 945GME. i cant get compiz to turn on
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SebNaitsabes> !compiz
<thanius> I want it to be automounted via fstab during boot
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: you mind if ask you about getting my screen to be expanded... i got it setup so i can mirror it on my external display but i want it to be extended desktop instead of mirror
<soulchild> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<cleaton> how can i change default audio card from the terminal?
<sotec_prod> ah. in the first paragraph it states that you can expand a spreadsheet over 6 monitors.
<thanius> How do I put permissions in fstab?
<fyrestrtr> !xinerama | lazertek_
<ubottu> lazertek_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<thanius> Google gives me nothing
<SaGe> sotec_prod: this particular company is pretty shoddy, thats why I dont recommend them
<lazertek_> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<radiohead> hi
<fuhgawz> hi all
<lazertek_> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sotec_prod> SaGe: That's fine. I saw a few different companies that produce these. I'll delve into those and see what I can come up with. Thanks a lot SaGe!
<c_korn> hello
<frold> howto let totem show subtitles in .srt format?
<SaGe> sotec_prod no problem :D
<lazertek_> can i use xinerama on ati... i heard it doesn't work as well on ati cards
<fuhgawz> hi i need to view a hardware raid from ubuntu, the server its conected to a dell powervault
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: its vendor agnostic.
<fuhgawz> when i do a sudo fdisk -l it only shows my internal scsi disk
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: but nvidia has twinview which makes life easy.
<lazertek_> fyrestrtr: cool... thanks man... i appreciate it a lot... i owe u 1
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: sudo fdisk -l /dev/yourotherdevice
<fyrestrtr> lazertek_: no problem.
<ndis> hi.
<c_korn> I have a NVIDIA NVS 140 in my laptop. I want to add more resolutions than 1280x800 to make playing older games using wine in a lower resolution possible. nvidia-settings is only showing 1280x800 resolution (ubuntu 8.04)
<fuhgawz> lazertek_ i cant find my other device
<thanius> Bump, how do I put writing permissions in fstab?
<mado> hi guys ... i'd like to switch off the screen-saver completly ... how do i go about it?
<lazertek_> fuhgawz: what other device?
<fuhgawz> the powervault
<lazertek_> fuhgawz: i think you meant that for fyrestrtr
<Deus_Gear> so can someone help me with 945GME
<Deus_Gear> i cant enable compiz
<SaGe> Is there a way to change mounting permissions? When i start up my external drive it says 'failed to mount do not have permission' I want permission to always be given so I dont have to manually mount it
<lazertek_> Deus_Gear: make sure your video card is isntalled
<fuhgawz> oh yes sorry
<Deus_Gear> lazertek: haha
<mado> has anybody an idea??
<Deus_Gear> its an eeepc901
<fyrestrtr> !mount | SaGe
<ubottu> SaGe: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mado-ka> has anybody an idea??
<lazertek_> Deus_Gear: ah... what error does it give you
<genii> sysop1972: Back. The file called smbusers   is in either /etc or in /etc/samba  and the    username map = /etc/one-of -those-places in smb.conf.   The smbusers file syntax is as you have.eg: unixname = sambaname1 sambaname2            and so on. There should also be a blank line below this, or at least to put a carriage return after last sambaname.
<Deus_Gear> i ran the compiz check app
<fuhgawz> fyrestrtr im using xfe4
<Deus_Gear> and it gave me ok for everyone
<SaGe> fyrestrtr: I know how to mount, I just want to know how to allow any mounting, so I dont have to do it manually
<Deus_Gear> but if i run compiz --replace
<fyrestrtr> SaGe: add it to /etc/fstab
<Slart> mado-ka: system, preferences, uncheck "Activate screensaver when... bla bla bla"
<Deus_Gear> checking for nvidia: not present, checking for fbconfig: not present, checking for xgl, not present. fatal: no glxfbconfig for default depth, thhi isnt going to work
<lazertek_> Deus_Gear: i am not sure then you should ask around... maybe someone else can help you on that.. if video card is installed and working properly i can't tell you what's wrong
<fyrestrtr> SaGe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<fuhgawz> im sorry fyrestrtr but i cant find the powervault
<Deus_Gear> ah
<lazertek_> Deus_Gear: but what does it say when you go to enable compiz
<Anurag> tell me that how can i connect Internet in ubuntu
<SaGe> fyrestrtr:thanks!
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: I have no idea what you are talking about lol start from the top. What is the powervault?
<lazertek_> Deus_Gear: go to System --> Preference --> Appearances and enable desktop affects there
<Deus_Gear> it just says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<chocogoinfre> français
<Slart> Anurag: insert network cable, start ubuntu.. done
<Slart> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lazertek_> Deus_Gear: then i'm not sure... you'll have to ask around
<Anurag> yes
<genii> sysop1972: Also in definition of share called for instnce [sales]   writeable = yes    needs to be set
<blumm> hello
<genii> sysop1972: All shares are default read-only
<Slart> Anurag: there's nothing special you have to do... everything is already prepared for internet connectivity
<blumm> any1 know a tool to change bitrate of mp3s? (to reduce size)
<SaGe> fyrestrtr: on that same page,could I use pysdm package for the storage device manager?
<fyrestrtr> SaGe: TIAS :)
<phantom784> does anyone know if it's possible to automatically run a command (as root) as soon as i connect to a certain wifi network?
<fuhgawz> fyrestrtr i have a dell powervault storage connected to a dell poweredge server
<Shaba1> hmmm
<Shaba1>  wpomder
<mindphlux> Hello. I updated to hardy, and am running kernel 2.6.24-19-i386 from the distribution. My sound is not working, I have a /dev/dsp there, but mplayer will not play sound
<Shaba1> I wonder is what I mean to say
<fuhgawz> i need to use the storage under ubuntu
<sysop1972> genii: so the unixname is to match the account name where the shared folders are located and the samba names are the user names who need to access it, corret?
<Slart> phantom784: I think you put scripts in if.up and if.down folders.. somewhere in /etc. it might not be exclusive to wi-fi connection but take a look at it.. see what you find
<erwin_> Hi, I just received my FreeRunner and after boot, I don't get Today page but juste the wallpaper. Is it normal ?
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: oh. How do you connect to the storage? NFS? FTP?
<fuhgawz> pci card
<fuhgawz> perc4/dc/
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: I mean, how do you connect to it at the FS level.
<Anurag> i have configure  the Ethernet drivers but the net is not working
<Slart> erwin_: freerunner the phone?.. does it run ubuntu?
<blumm> any1 know a tool to change bitrate of mp3s? (to reduce size)
<phantom784> slart: i can't find those folders in /etc.  would they be in some subdiretory?
<fyrestrtr> blumm: LAME should do it.
<fuhgawz> SCSI
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: is the device detected? check dmesg
<blumm> fyrestrtr: in combination with which program ?
<erwin_> sla
<fuhgawz> in dmesg says something
<fuhgawz> can i paste it here?
<Slart> phantom784: look in /etc/network
<fuhgawz> 3 lines
<erwin_> Slart: not at all, i have the phone, the real one !
<mado-ka> hi Slart ... i unchecked it but still the screen-saver turns on after a while
<Slart> phantom784: you might be able to use the same kind of stuff under /etc/dhcp3
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: no, use a pastebin.
<fuhgawz> ok
<fyrestrtr> blumm: the terminal :)
<phantom784> slart: thanks.  i'll just write a script that'll see if it's on wifi and which ssid it's connected to
<Slart> erwin_: ok.. but why are you asking this channel about it? this is ubuntu support
<mado-ka> *waiting Slart*
<blumm> fyrestrtr: oh boy =)
<XxSniperGodxX> hi
<XxSniperGodxX> hello
<Anurag> waiting Slart
<erwin_> sla
<Slart> mado-ka: are you sure it's the screen saver? and not some power management stuff?
<XxSniperGodxX> i fukin hate how people dont say hi these days  :0
<Made_Man> hello all
<Slart> ok.. that waiting, Slart stuff gets really annoying..
<XxSniperGodxX> lol
<zod21> hey snipergof=d
<Made_Man> I am interested in making the switch from MS to ubuntu
<zod21> hey snipergod*
<zod21> haha
<XxSniperGodxX> Hi :)
<Made_Man> haha read that after I typed it
<XxSniperGodxX> lol
<mado-ka> the screens darkens after two hours
<zod21> halo alias XxSniperGodxX
<XxSniperGodxX> So what games do you guys play?
<Made_Man> Is there something that runs a check through my hardware to check if everything is compatable?
<chocogoinfre> hi
<blumm> fyrestrtr: is there any tutorial about this?
<mado-ka> Slart: the screen darkens after two hours
<Made_Man> I also have some specific software I use for work that I would need.  Is there someway I can temporarily run some kind of enulator to enable the program to run?
<zod21> games in ubuntu are kinda difficult
<fyrestrtr> blumm: not sure tbh.
<Slart> Anurag: if you write something to me, write my nick at the beginning of the line.. otherwise I will miss it
<XxSniperGodxX> lol wtf?
<genii> sysop1972: Yes, that scenario is correct.
<chocogoinfre> do you know how to configure webcam with asus eeepc 900 ?
<erwin_> Slart: Haha you're write ! I just came here after typing joine #openmoko sorry I hope I made you laugh
<fyrestrtr> XxSniperGodxX: ubuntu-offtopic
<XxSniperGodxX> lol fyrestrtr
<XxSniperGodxX> what is the topic lol
<H__> Made_Man try a linux live-dvd
<Slart> erwin_: no worries.. enjoy your phone =)
<bastid_raZor> Made_Man; vmware might be an idea if you're needing windows for some applications.
<fyrestrtr> XxSniperGodxX: type /topic in your client
<Made_Man> does it emulate windows or something?
<genii> sysop1972: Apologies on lag. Work is requiring me to travel to different floors in the building than where my office is at the moment
<XxSniperGodxX> lol
<XxSniperGodxX> There is no topic
<XxSniperGodxX> XD
<Made_Man> bastid_raZor: does it emulate windows or something? I'll look into that
<erwin_> Slart: thanks have a nice day
<Slart> mado-ka: I think it's something the screen does of its own.. shutting down after a while... I don't think it's the screensaver
<XxSniperGodxX> O.O
<cleaton> how can i change default audio card from the terminal?
<H__> Made_Man vmware is a complete virtual machine. you can run windows inside it
<H__> Made_Man or linux, or ... etc.
<XxSniperGodxX> redirect me 2 a halo channel plz
<fuhgawz> fyrestrtr: its under the name of fuhgawz in pastebin
<XxSniperGodxX> :)
<Slart> cleaton: there's supposed to be a asoundconf utility for setting the default alsa card.. I've been able to make it work.. but you might be luckier
<mado-ka> the screen itself? ... hmm ... then the option "never darken the screen" from something called energy-managment is useless Slart?
<widespreadPanic> hi
<bastid_raZor> Made_Man; it does not emulate windows no,.. you can run windows via vmware inside ubuntu . a virtual machine. i have windows 2000 via vmware so my wife can use wordperfect
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: paste the link to it here.
<widespreadPanic> hey guys
<Made_Man> no joke - that sounds great.. I'd only need to use this software on occasion, so I suppose I could just run vmware with windows when I need it
<chocogoinfre> francais
<fuhgawz> http://pastebin.com/m7b1b3cd5
<bastid_raZor> Made_Man; exactly.
<fyrestrtr> !+#ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<fyrestrtr> !+fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Slart> mado-ka: well, those two settings (screensaver and power management) are the only two places I know that could do that
<Slart> chocogoinfre: write /join #ubuntu-fr
<Made_Man> my next big question - I have a 64bit processor and I have downloaded the 64 bit ubuntu - is there sill limited support for the 64bit VS x86?
<Lokz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861372
<mado-ka> hmm Slart ... is there probably a config-file i can edit so that the screen-saver turns on after more than two hours?
<Slart> mado-ka: perhaps.. I don't know
<Made_Man> am I going to run into more issues with the 64bit
<bastid_raZor> Made_Man; from what i've seen 64bit is a headache..
<Slart> Made_Man: 64 bit has some issues.. such as flash and some special utilities
<yao_ziyuan> i just used net-boot to install ubuntu gutsy (because there is a problem installing hardy via net-boot) with just the base system. then i typed "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the console but it didn't upgrade to hardy. then i installed ubuntu-desktop and am now upgrading to hardy in gnome. i wonder if there is a way to upgrade to hardy from a gutsy base system?
<Made_Man> <bastid_raZor>: Thanks for the heads up - I'm not one for headaches
<Imaginal> Hi. I have been ripping my cds using FLAC. How do I have rhythmbox transcode them when trying to move them to my ipod?
<Slart> Made_Man: but I wouldn't say I run into those a lot any more.. I run 64 bit
<lusule> how do i change my bash prompt to only show my current directory, not my sysname?
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: did you say its connected via PCI?
<Slart> Made_Man: flash works (firefox uses 32 bit flash with some kind of ndiswrapper), java works, wine works (you run 32 bit wine)
<Slart> Made_Man: the one thing that still annoys me are those Electronic Id plugins for connecting to the bank, doing your taxes and such.. I've never seen a 64 bit plugin for those
<inik> lusule: you need to change PS1  variable in env
<MeniShevitz> i need a touch of help with syslinux
<Made_Man> as an ubuntu newb, I think I'll stick with what's better known/supported
<Slart> lusule: I think there is an enviroment variable called "prompt".. run "env" to see all variables.. it's in there somewhere
<Slart> Made_Man: wise descision
<MeniShevitz> what's the parameter for forcing ubuntu 7.10 to load in vesa mode?
<Made_Man> :D
<fyrestrtr> MeniShevitz: vga=vesa
<MeniShevitz> in syslinux.cfg right? :)
<lusule> inik - how do i do that?
<Wallgod> Hi All... any views on Flex on Linux?
<inik> echo $PS1
<MeniShevitz> fyrestrtr: in syslinux.cfg right?
<fyrestrtr> MeniShevitz: when you boot just edit the grub line.
<polm> Why can I not select "Important Security Updates (hardy-security)" from the Ubuntu Updates tab in the Software Sources application? The radio button is not selectable.
<dp_> I'd like to use my left windows key for both 3rd level access, as well as global keys (think Amarok).  is there any way to do this?
<sysop1972> genii: I think i am going to have a nervous breakdown!!!  As soon as that usermap is enabled I can no longer access the folder
<MeniShevitz> cool, thanks fyre
<notwist> Hey, I just fucked up my NTFS partition. gparted crashed in the middle of expanding it, now it shows up as "non formatted". how do i rescue it? :(
<Slart> dp_: system, preferences, keyboard.. I think there's a button in there.. layout options
<gwardone> how do i get to the restricted-manager to enable ATI drivers?
<dp_> Slart: that'll let me do one or the other it seems
<Lokz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861372
<Lokz> much help appreciate
<dp_> as soon as I enable the win key for 3rd level, it stops being usable with global keys
<Slart> dp_: ah.. ok.. now I understand.. yes you might be right there.. I think you can only have it one way or the other.. I have no idea how to do something like that, sorry
<MeniShevitz> fyrestrtr: it won't do grub. used unetbootin to install. am working on it though, thanks :)
<genii> sysop1972: Can you please pastebin your current smb.conf
<yao_ziyuan> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gwardone> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fuhgawz> fyrestrtr: yes, its connected via PCI
<Imaginal> sidenote, anyone use ipodlinux?
<widespreadPanic> sudo passwd root
 * genii smacks widespreadPanic
<widespreadPanic> sorry
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: sudo lspci -vv
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: pastebin the output of that.
<gwardone> hello... i want to use fglrx drivers... how do i enable ATI in XFCE?
<genii> Imaginal: You mean Rockbox?
<shadfc> Fructose: it doesnt seem to be anything that i have running myself.  I closed all of the programs and it still happens
<Imaginal> genii: i suppose so
<sysop1972> genii: http://pastebin.com/d6984b1da
<dennis_> hello all, I can't seem to get FF3 to display flash/shockwave correctly and gnash is a pain
<fuhgawz> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/m2b60eba0
<Ex1> sevus
<yao_ziyuan> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Vitya> !info.linux.driver
<ubottu> Vitya: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vitya> hey guys
<zoreau> so I have XMMS installed, but under synaptic I see XMMS2--i installed almost every package for it, including xmms2-client-cli.  there doesnt seem to be a gui for it though, is that supposed to be?
<paincakes> ﻿Could someone help me with the ATI-driver installation? Tried every single guide. I end up with BSOD. I'm running Ubuntu hardy with Ati Radeon X1550.
<sysop1972> genii: I am trying to get the user james to access the sales folder btw
<Vitya> who knows how can I look info.linux.driver through terminal?
<MeniShevitz> #ubuntu-il is so lonely :(
<coz_> paincakes, you may want to go to #compiz-fusion and talk with adamk  are you going to use compiz fusion?
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: iirc, you need the megaraid2 kernel module to access the device.
<DarkmindTheGreat> paincakes, BSOD in Linux?
<Vitya> who knows how can I look info.linux.driver through terminal?
<paincakes> well, first i wanna get my 3d-accelration to work coz_
<Vitya> please
<genii> sysop1972: When username map is commented out, you can login and browse there but not write currently?
<coz_> paincakes, then go to #compiz-fusion and speak with adamk and get both done :)
<genii> sysop1972: (as user james)
<fuhgawz> fyrestrtr: so i need to recompile the kernel?
<sysop1972> genii: correct
<m1dlg> hello all, I can't seem to get FF3 to display flash/shockwave correctly and gnash is a pain
<tehquickness> Does anyone know why i cant get the Properties window to open? I always get stuck with a "Creating Prperties Window" box that says i can stop the operation by hitting cancel... Any thoughts?
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: probably -- or find the module and install it.
<zoreau> !info XMMS2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<DarkmindTheGreat> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 767 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<DarkmindTheGreat> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<zoreau> does anyone know if there is a gui for xmms2, and why does it call itself a "client/server based media player"
<daedra> DarkmindTheGreat: can't you use apt to find out about packages?!
<daedra> DarkmindTheGreat: if not, do it in a /msg ubottu
<Slart> zoreau: because it is a client server based music player.. check the website
<DarkmindTheGreat> daedra, Sry, just checking out the bot
<notwist> Hey, I just fucked up my NTFS partition. gparted crashed in the middle of expanding it, now it shows up as "non formatted". how do i rescue it? :(
<mado-ka> oy guys ... does anybody know more about this issue? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695404
<mado-ka> it's about phonic helix 24mkII mixer with firewire
<Slart> notwist: testdisk can recover some stuff
<fyrestrtr> notwist: mind your language.
<notwist> Slart: can it fix the formatting?
<notwist> fyrestrtr: is that your personal opinion or a rule?
<CheesyWeasel> i just found out something simple yet amazing about ubuntu. if you have a window open and up on the desktop, even if its hidden by other windows, it appears normal down in the bottom. but if its minimized it has [brackets]. epic.
<tehquickness> Does anyone know why i cant get the Properties window to open? I always get stuck with a "Creating Prperties Window" box that says i can stop the operation by hitting cancel... Any thoughts?
<shing`> How do I get pdf viewing working in firefox in Ubuntu hardy
<fyrestrtr> notwist: its a rule.
<Slart> notwist: it can perhaps rescue your file.. perhaps fix the partition.. with a big "perhaps"
<notwist> Slart: ok thanks, ill try it out
<Avatar_> notwist: testdisk won't help you because you're not losing the partition location, you've lost the allocation table
<notwist> Avatar_: im not sure what I lost
<notwist> Avatar_: do you think theres any way to save it?
<genii> sysop1972: OK. So we can take now another approach since now we have these windows usernames as also linux names. So add the linux user james to the group of smbuser like:  sudo usermod -G -a smbuser james          And then in the [sales] share to put:  create mask = 0775
<Lokz> hard networking question! Have a look please : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861372
<Avatar_> notwist: I'd say your best bet now is to try to salvage individual files using ntfs undelete tools
<notwist> Avatar_: the disk is 650 gb so that would be a pretty tedious task, right?
<genii> sysop1972: The other entries there in [sales] share remain unchanged
<Avatar_> notwist: very tedious :(
<leafw> any special package for VLC to play .mpg ?
<notwist> Avatar_: perhaps the best bet is just formatting all of it and start redownloading, but an option would be pretty nice
<leafw> can't see the blender.org galery movies ...
<Slart> leafw: nope.. vlc is pretty sel sustained
<Slart> *self
<daedra> notwist: hmm, I'd do it like this: 1) dd copy the partition to another drive to work on it
<Avatar_> notwist: in fact I believe gparted is still buggy, it screwed up my partitions more than once
<notwist> daedra: well it's 650 gb and i dont really have that much extra space anywhere :(
<leafw> Slart : well, VLC used to be able to play these movies in previous ubuntu releases
<leafw> Slart : but not anymore
<notwist> Avatar_: last time im using it thats for sure
<sysop1972> genii: it says unknown group -a
<Slart> leafw: are there any error messages?
<daedra> notwist: you don't have to copy the whole drive
<leafw> Slart : yes
<daedra> just up to however many blocks you want
<notwist> daedra: but how am i supposed to copy anything if i cant mount it
<daedra> notwist: using dd
<tehquickness> Does anyone know why i cant get the Properties window to open? I always get stuck with a "Creating Prperties Window" box that says i can stop the operation by hitting cancel... Any thoughts?
<Avatar_> dd works on raw file , e.g /dev/sda1
<notwist> ok I could use my external usb drive then
<leafw> Slart : [00000361] pulse audio output error: Failed to connect to server: Connection refused  \n [00000361] pulse audio output error: Pulse initialization failed \n X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<notwist> its 200 gb
<notwist> but what do i do after ive copied raw data to the backup disk?
<Slart> leafw: ok, seems it's having sound problems.. try this "pkill -9 pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D"
<notwist> I mean the best option feels like finding a program that would just look at the partition and say "allright this can't be salvaged but atleast here's this"
<Slart> leafw: then try the movie again
<Vitya> who knows how can I look info.linux.driver through terminal?
<DrAvatar> notwist: the whole point of dd is so that you still have a backup if your recovery mess it up further
<yao_ziyuan> running Update System from ubuntu 7.10 leads me to 8.04 or 8.04.1?
<Slart> Vitya: I've never heard of info.linux.driver .. what are you trying to do?
<leafw> Slart : so restart the daemon ... ok. Done that: same result.
<Slart> yao_ziyuan: should go to 8.04.1, afaik
<notwist> DrAvatar: is there no way to just fix the NTFS formatting?
<DrAvatar> notwist: well for a cheap undelete program I have good exp with DRW (data recovery wizard)
<Slart> leafw: does sound work with other movies?
<Vitya> Slart: well I need to turn off my network card with "modprobe -r"
<Vitya> Slart: it needs info.linux.driver
<widespreadPanic>  /quit
<onisciente> anyone know how to kill gdm while in tty1? i want to look for error  info in my xorg.
<leafw> Slart : good question. I don't have other movies that are not mpg (or have no sound)
<fuhgawz> fyrestrtr: i did a modprobe megaraid, is that ok?
<Slart> Vitya: hmm.. I have no idea what that means.. sorry
<daedra> this is really bugging me, I had an issue of linux magazine about analysing busted partitions
<DrAvatar> notwist: doubtful
<rambo3> onisciente, stop it from init.d
<Slart> leafw: I think there are some movies in the /home/yourname/examples folder
<fyrestrtr> fuhgawz: that won't do anything if the module doesn't exist. Check with lsmod
<notwist> DrAvatar: couldn't i boot a windows disc and run chkdsk?
<rambo3> onisciente, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<leafw> Slart : I removed the symlink long time ago. Is it under /usr/share somewhere?
<onisciente> rambo3: hmm, i thought that was off or close, and neither works... thank you
<Slart> leafw: yes.. hang on.. let me check
<leafw> Slart : found it
<Slart> leafw: /usr/share/example-content
<fuhgawz> i think im getting lost with this
<leafw> Slart : thanks
<DrAvatar> notwist: you can try but take note that this can further mess up your files so you'd end up with fewer recovered file when/if you do undelete
<rambo3> onisciente, stop start restart , same work for most scripts
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> anyone here use reiser4 as their filesystem?
<onisciente> rambo3: ok! =)
<leafw> Slart : sound works with VLC on .ogg files
<notwist> DrAvatar: a little marginal doesn't really matter
<DrAvatar> notwist: try Slart's recommendation; try "testdisk"
<notwist> DrAvatar: say I lose 10-20 % of my files its no big deal, i just dont want to redownload all the legal demos of games and movie trailers i got on there
<Slart> leafw: hmm.. but not with mpg's.. that's odd
<leafw> Slart : yeah
<notwist> DrAvatar: i tried "testdisk /dev/sdb1" but im not sure thats right
<Slart> leafw: were these mpg's available on the net?
<leafw> Slart : this laptop has been dist-upgraded since 6.06
<chazco> Hi... is there any issue with the repos? Almost invariable i get errors when trying to use them (updates/installs)... occurs on all sorts of packages and has persisted over many, many reinstalls. Some times it can be fixed, other times the entire package system and even the whole system becomes unusable...
<leafw> Slart : yes, at http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/movies/   --> try "The trap"
<tehquickness> Does anyone know why i cant get the Properties window to open? I always get stuck with a "Creating Prperties Window" box that says i can stop the operation by hitting cancel... Any thoughts?
<Anurag> Slart,i have installed ubuntu on win xp and now ubuntu is unable to connect the Internet ,but it has found the Ethernet drivers
<leafw> Slart : and mplayer plays the sound, but not the movie itself. VLC just crashes.
<Slart> leafw: ok.. downloading..
<sysop1972> genii: Through the gnome user account manager I added james to the smbuser group.  Now I can not access the folder again.
<DrAvatar> notwist: you just type "testdisk", it has interactive mode
<sysop1972> genii: I also added the mask create mask = 0775
<Slart> Anurag: ok, all cables are connected?.. pastebin the output from "ifconfig" and "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<Slart> !pastebin | Anurag
<ubottu> Anurag: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<notwist> DrAvatar: ooh
<bastid_raZor> chazco; change which repo mirror you are getting them from. you can do so in synaptic
<Slart> leafw: ok.. works nicely here.. audio/video
<leafw> hum
<chazco> bastid_raZor - I've tried that, but i get really slow speeds from anything except the GB and US mirrors
<leafw> I wonder which gstreamer package I am missing
<chazco> As in 5-10KB/s max
<gcarrillo> hey peoples
<Xavura> My err desktop switcher stopped working
<notwist> DrAvatar: allright it's analyzing now
<bastid_raZor> chazco; i recently changed mine. i was getting slows speeds. it fixed my issues.
<Xavura> The thing in the bottom right corner, when I click on it nothing happens
<Slart> leafw: in vlc.. preferences, audio, output modules.. what output module are you using?.. (you might have to check the Avanced options checkbox)
<sysop1972> genii: It was not the file mask causing the problem.  It is when I added james to the smbuser group.
<genii> sysop1972: Hmm. Try:  sudo usermod -U smbuser      and then no other change and see now
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Well, will try a few more repos... trouble is that the only way to test is to reinstall and see if it works
<ubuntu_> hey guys/girls! Anybody here can help me to install Ubuntu in Raid1????
<bastid_raZor> chazco; reinstall what?
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu Hardy
<ubuntu_> #nick fachex
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Ubuntu... when a package goes wrong it usually screws up the system and package system so badly its eaiser to reinstall (especially since its not worked for a while, so have nothing to lose)
<leafw> Slart : VLC outputs to default, which I assume is whatever gnome desktop sets through gnome-sound-properties
<Slart> leafw: try setting it to pulseaudio
<bastid_raZor> chazco; as of now you have a borked system due to this?
<aaronb> Sup brahs
<sysop1972> genii: still the same.  Do I need to create a samba account for smbuser?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> you have linux on your other normal partitions?
<Slart> leafw: I don't know if it will make a difference though
<marcules> hi
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Nope, done a reinstall from the new 8.04.1 release
<leafw> Slart : crashes ..
<ubuntu_> I just deleted everything
<DrAvatar> sysop1972: smbpasswd
<Slart> leafw: have you installed the pulseaudio tools? paman, pavucontrol, padevchooser
<genii> sysop1972: No, it should not need a samba accountname.
<Slart> leafw: does it work if you try using alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<bastid_raZor> chazco; if things are working fine now.. no need to reinstall. sudo apt-get update will tell you fairly quickly if things are working correctly.
<ubuntu_> I have both drives clean
<leafw> Slart : paman etc not installed. Will try ALSA ..
<m1dlg> hypno u relied and I didn't see it, accidently killed that window
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Well, no need to reinstall this time, but when it goes wrong again... apt-get update usually works (but sometimes times-out) its when i do an upgrade/install it goes bad
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if there has been an nvidia drivers update recently?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> then just use your liveCD to install, make sure you have  a separate /boot just to put the kernel and initrd separate from raid0
<sysop1972> genii: what would you like me to do with smbpasswd?
<ubuntu_> *amenado, please help me, I am trying to follow some website direction
<bastid_raZor> chazco; most the time a failed upgrade can be fixed without reinstalling. normally apt-get tells you what commands you need to run to fix them.
<m1dlg> I can't seem to get FF3 to display flash/shockwave correctly and gnash is a pain
<leafw> Slart : with ALSA, there is no sound error printing to stdout, but still: X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<ubuntu_> but I don't see the option in HH that the website indicates
<amenado> ubuntu_-> the website you are following should be good eh?
<m1dlg> pages like youtube dont work
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> it says,
<m1dlg> or is it the java?
<amenado> !who | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leafw> Slart : something is wrong with the windowmanager perhaps.
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Sometimes it can be fixed, but usually if a couple of packages go wrong they end up 'stuck'... and since i've nothing to lose i just reinstall rather than try to manually pick it apart
<m-c> m1dlg: Use the Download Helper in Firefox to download the Flash Player Video file to your hard drive and play it there.
<Slart> leafw: I wonder which parameter is out of range.. would have been nice of vlc to include that in the error
<ubuntu_> ok
<genii> sysop1972: smpasswd?
<leafw> Slart : will change wm, brb
<bastid_raZor> chazco; that is your choice :) i hope changing repo's helps out
<m1dlg> ok
<Slart> leafw: ko
<m1dlg> ta mc
<chazco> bastid_raZor - It hasnt so far, but will try a few more. Thanks for the help :)
<ubuntu_> !amenado
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amenado
<ubuntu_> are you there?
<sysop1972> genii: Thgouht that wwas you.  Someone type smbpasswd to me for some reason
<amenado> ubuntu_-> am here, but you have to follow directions
<bastid_raZor> chazco; what type of connection do you have?
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Broadband via a router
<ubuntu_> !amenado..Yes Sr!
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> what every you say
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Usually... same occurs on public wifi etc
<ubuntu_> !ubottu,  anybody knows more than me here
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> I am sure
<bastid_raZor> chazco; this happens regularly too?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> look, you seem to be a nice person, please put the nick in all your responses..otherwise it will get lost
<ubuntu_> ok, I click on the Install icon
<chazco> bastid_raZor - Quite often yes... sometimes it runs fine for a while, then it goes bad again
<ubuntu_> amenado!
<Shaba1> Hello anyone know a program that will sit in the background and allow you to use a keystroke combination to make screen caps
<ubuntu_> !amenado
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amenado
<tehquickness> Does anyone know why i cant get the Properties window to open? I always get stuck with a "Creating Prperties Window" box that says i can stop the operation by hitting cancel... Any thoughts?
<Fructose> tehquickness: What properties window do you mean?
<bastid_raZor> chazco; that is rather odd that you have constant issues with the repo's. for over a year now i've had only 1 time  an issues and switching mirror's fixed it .
<m-c> !screencap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencap
<markqvist> Hi there! Does anybody have time to help a somewhat nooby user with a kernel question?
<Klavier> i use rdesktop program for remote desktop connections.. how can i exit full screen mode?
<m-c> !screencast
<jc6> how to create backup  and upload it ftp server
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ubuntu_> amenado! Are you there?
<m-c> !ask |markqvist
<ubottu> markqvist: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> ubuntu_-> yes am here
<markqvist> Klavier, pressing ctrl-alt usually frees the keyboard/mouse capture. Did you try that?
<bastid_raZor> chazco; that being said, my experience tells me it isn't the repo's .. something with your connection dropping or locally to your area?
<chazco> bastid_raZor - I thought maybe it was the connection, but ive tried several... so maybe the computer, but it seems fine and has been reinstalled (many times)... maybe the NICs but i've tried both wired and wifi (separate tech)... HDD and RAM are fine... at a loss
<dpod> Gnome/GEDIT Issue: anybody know how to stop gedit from opening all desktop launchers? it is trying to open media and web links and not giving me the "open with..." option when I right click or choose properties
<ubuntu_> amenado! Would you help me to install raid?
<markqvist> klavier, and then maybe F11?
<dedi_> my wlan from t61 does not run with a custom ubuntu kernel, also tried installing ubuntu modules
<amenado> ubuntu_-> you have a website you are already following correct? what is wrong with it? provide the link please
<bastid_raZor> chazco; do you have high ping times to say google.com? possibly it your ISP that is dropping packets along the way?
<chazco> bastid_raZor - It happens on other connections that are from other ISPs
<dedi_> markqvist: i can try :)
<ubuntu_> amenado! It says " Select physical volume for RAID" and I don't see that option!
<markqvist> dedi_: Thanks! I downloaded and installed JeOS (unvirtualized) because i needed a gui-less ubuntu to install Ubuntu Mobile onto, but now i realize that was stupid, since the kernel is slimmed down. Can you give me some pointers on how to install a full-featured kernel instead?
<ubuntu_> amenado! that's during the partition use
<zoreau> so is there a point to xmms-client-cli. its a command line interface, for a program that already gets controlled thru the terminal
<bastid_raZor> chazco; at a  loss here too.. good luck in the future. possibly someone else in the channel will be more helpful.
<markqvist> dedi_: Or should i just go with installing everything over again on a full kernel from the beginning?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> the link? provide link to the tutorial
<zoreau> it sounds retardedly redundant and unneccessary to me
<yengamatic> hi there
<Wicky656> could anyone give me the ssh command to copy the contents of a file form one server to the other with root access required on both servers?
<fuhgawz> where can i find the megaraid2 kernel module for hardy?
<Anurag> Slart:paste.ubuntu.com/28344/ this is my Pastebin url kindly help me out
<yengamatic> Wicky656: you may use scp
<ubuntu_> amenado! here it goes http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu8.04-with-software-raid1
<dpod> Wicky656: you need some set up first...
<dedi_> markqvist: just try it with the dekstop kernel from the repos (i asume you use server kernel?)
<dpod> a) both machines need to have root access enabled.
<amenado> ubuntu_-> okay, so which part are you stuckeD?
<Slart> Anurag: ok, looking
<Wicky656> yengamatic: sudo is the issue root does not have a password in ubunut
<ubuntu_> amenado! the fifth point
<Wicky656> yengamatic: if root had a passsword it would be easy
<amenado> ubuntu_-> give me a chance to read that..
<ubuntu_> amenado! Just at the beginning
<Slart> Anurag: oh.. you're using some kind of modem.. I can't help you with that.. I've never used one of those
<_xyz> whats a good app for testing microphone recording besides the default 'sound-recorder'?
<ubuntu_> ok
<yengamatic> i have left synaptic open in the server at work, now i'm at home and i only have ssh access to it, can i somehow close remotely synaptic??
<vipaca> When I run vncserver my windows manager fails to start
<dpod> then its pretty straightforward. If you don't need it to be automatic it is basically just sudo localhost_directory/* remote_host/directory/
<markqvist> dedi_: yeah, i do. How can i install it from command-line? i only have the Mobile GUI frontend, and that doesn't include synaptic or the like. What is the package name?
<yengamatic> i need to install some packages by apt-get but i cant
<ubuntu_> amenado! For “How to use this partition” select “physical volume for RAID“, not the default “Ext3 journaling file system”.
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10, and realize that I got version 2.02 of ruby on rails which isn't backwards compatible with the things I'm working on. I'd like to downgrade rails to the version used in 7.10, is there any smart way of doing this? thanks
<blumm> anyone experience with soundconverter?
<Anurag> Slart:thanks
<yengamatic> i thought redirecting the X through ssh, but it doesn't get the logged user's session
<Wicky656> dpod: but i need to sudo on both sides to read the file
<notwist> b0lland: i have no idea but maybe backing up what you need, uninstall, download old version, install it?
<ubuntu_> amenado! I  don't have the option for  "physical volume for RAID"
<yengamatic> can i enable a remote desktop to access the current logged session remotely?
<leafw> Slart : turns out it was the wm. Thanks for the help.
<dpod> Anybody have an answer on my gedit problem: it is the only choice I have for opening any desktop link, whether http, MMS, or anything else, and I don';t have a "open with" option when I right click.
<markqvist> dedi_: actually the kernel is 2.6.24-19-virtual
<Sitherae> I have a 5 button mouse. Is there anyway to bind the other 2 buttons?
<vipaca> What should I put int xstartup to get this to work
<m-c> yengamatic: just killthe process anddelete the lock file
<Wicky656> i seem to run into this issue a lot is enabling root the only answer here?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> hang on, am reading through
<b0lland> notwist, thanks, I'd rather not have to go that way though
<ubuntu_> amenado! ok
<Slart> leafw: you're welcome
<tehquickness> Fructose: Like when I right click on the file and choose properties
<jc6> how to install logitech cam drivers
<zoreau> jc6 get the drivers and then use ndiswrapper
<jc6> thank you
<Anurag>  i am having some problem with my internet the Pastebin url is :paste.ubuntu.com/28344/ kindly help me out
<Sitherae> I have a 5 button mouse. Is there anyway to bind the other 2 buttons?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> and you have done the first 4 steps above it?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> ameando! yes
<dpod> Wicky 656: if you want to copy directly to root, then yes: you need to enable root log on. If  you don't mind intervening on the local remote computer after scping, then you could do something like this: sudo scp local_directory/* non-root-user@remote_machine:/some_directory/  and then login to the remote machine as non-root-user, change to sudo, and move the files to the real target.
<Fructose> tehquickness: Sounds like an issue with GNOME then. You might have more luck asking in #gnome
<m-c> Sitherae: www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/43542-5-button-mouse.html
<ubuntu_> amenado! That option is not there. I wonder if the writer is confused with another version of Ubuntu
<dedi_> markqvist: sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<Sitherae> m-c: Thank you very much!
<m-c> Wicky656: What problem?  Anyway, enabling root is not the answer
<amenado> ubuntu_-> did you do the steps above it?
<blumm> why is ubuntu taking 30gb of space (getting more every day through updates)
<markqvist> thank you dedi_!
<ubuntu_> amenado! yes
<vipaca> I guess no one uses vncserver on ubuntu
<Wicky656> dpod:  thanks that what I have been doing. Seems like a bug or something. not having a root account should have a work around to this issue or at least a tool to get arround it
<klaco> Hallo und guten abend
<ubuntu_> amenado! Not really much to do
<yengamatic> m-c: but i cannot ensure that the synaptic process that is running has finished
<markqvist> dedi_: is that all i have to do, or is more actions required?
<blumm> !de | klaco
<ubottu> klaco: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fructose> blumm: Checked with the Disk Usage Analyzer?
<yengamatic> because i left it downloading updates
<m-c> yengamatic: Very true.
<blumm> Fructose: not yet
<yengamatic> maybe one of those needs reconfigure some package (sshd maybe, hehe)
<amenado> ubuntu_-> yes, but did you follow the procedures from the beginning?
<blumm> Fructose: is it installed by default?
<Fructose> blumm: On Hardy Heron, for one, yes. Applications > Accessories.
<troythetechguy> I'm having some problems with fresh 8.04 install.  Fonts appear blurry, and while refresh rate states correct rate, it hurts my eyes (LCD monitor @60mHz) I'm using Nvidia GeForce 6100 video card, and installed proprietary drivers.  Suggestions?
<vipaca> klaco: halo
<dedi_> markqvist: a reboot after that ;)
<Narlzac85_> I use my ubuntu computer as a samba server, but transferring files on my replacement motherboard causes the network adapter to stop working mid-transfer. Any suggestions? I might just throw my 10/100 card in if its the easiest solution
<yengamatic> i thought that if i could enable from the terminal the desktop sharing, maybe i could view its desktop with vncviewer or vinagre
<m-c> yengamatic: You cannot both be sure it finished and force it to shut down.  Sorry.
<markqvist> Cool, thank you much!
<dedi_> yw
<what_the_deuce> Hi all
<ubuntu_> amenado! Yes, I believe.. Click on Install, when I get to prepare disk space, I chose manual and then Sda1 and
<blumm> Fructose: thanks, its showing wrong disk size - weird
<what_the_deuce> Can anyone here help me flip the image on my inbuilt webcam?
<ubuntu_> amenado! then I can't find the option he says there.
<antonsky> zii
<antonsky> kennt ihr das simpad?
<zoreau> anurag: get the drivers for your ethernet card.  loook for them based on what your motherboard is.  you will need the .ini and oher files extraced from the .exe(it usually comes in an exe)  then use ndiswrapper to first load the driver, and then ndiswrapper to tell your 'ethernet hardware' to use the drivers it has just loaded
<antonsky> taugt das was?
<antonsky> t-sinus
<sacul> Anyone in here know of a good OSS project for an intermediate python coder to get involved in with a good community that will help me get started?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> it says you should create a new empty partition on this device?
<blumm> !de | antonsky
<ubottu> antonsky: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vipaca> yengamatic: Do you use vncserver?
<tehquickness> Fructose: any idea on why the property window of a file ( when I right click a file and choose properties) will not open up?
<yengamatic> not sure if it's installed
<antonsky> sry wrong channel, wanted to go to linux.de
<antonsky> on quakenet
<ubuntu_> amenado! that's right, I don't have that option either
<Amerikaner> hey guys, need help, when i try to install ubuntu after the splash screen it goes straight to busybox
<markqvist> I have another question also. I am using the Ubuntu Mobile frontend, and even though i add "Modes 640x480" to the screen section of my xorg.conf, the resolution just stays at 1024x768 when i start X
<vipaca> sacul: apart of being an intermediate python programmer would be knowing good projects to be involved in no?
<what_the_deuce> Can anyone help me correct the image flip on my Asus inbuilt webcam?
<ubuntu_> amenado! I created manually with gparted
<markqvist> What am i doing wrong?
<amenado> ubuntu_-> so your steps are not the same as what that tutorial is about?
<yengamatic> but if you can enable from System menu, it should be installed
<amenado> ubuntu_-> you have to follow what it says..otherwise we maybe be skipping something
<dpod> Wicky656: I'm not sure how it could be a bug. It's really a binary choice: either an account can remote log in or it can't. If you want to scp to an account, then you have to be able to log in. Otherwise it would be a huge security flaw: people could put things on your computer as root without demonstrating that they know the password. Remote root login is a greater security flaw than no remote root login, but it is less a security flaw than allowing people to pu
<troythetechguy> Is it worth installing the drivers from Nvidia's site, rather than using the proprietary drives that com with Ubuntu?
<Fructose> tehquickness: It depends on the file, I guess. It could be a problem with the device it's stored on. There could be some unique property of the file that screws GNOME up. Can't say for sure.
<Amerikaner> hey guys, need help, when i try to install ubuntu after the splash screen it goes straight to busybox
<tehquickness> Fructose: Thanks I guess I will keep looking, and drop a post in the forums
<owner> can soneone plese help me with ubuntu installtion I have tried all I can can I need Help Please
<ubuntu_> amenado! May be I will do it from the CD not from the live version
<ethana2> Where is the system log file?
<ubuntu_> I don't know
<vipaca> yengamatic: When I install it my windows manager does not start just X with single terminal
<Fructose> tehquickness: Good luck
<dpod> Wicky656. BTW did you mean "can I do this without having to enter the password each time?" Then there is a different answer: you can use ssh-keygen to allow automatic remote log in. You still need to set a root password, and you are still using it. But the public/private key pair mean that you don't have to actually type the password.
<amenado> ubuntu_-> i dont think the livecd supports raid0 installs, you have to use alternative i believe
<Wicky656> dpod:  you dont understand. there should be a way to use sudo to change into priveledge on both sides
<markqvist> owner: i can try to help
<what_the_deuce> Is no-one going to help me flip the image my webcam is giving me?
<markqvist> owner: i've pm'ed you
<owner> ok thanks
<m-c> Amerikaner: You might try the Alternative CD for better compatibility.
<ubuntu_> amenado, ok, let me try that
<sacul> vipaca: Well I've got a lot of non "real world" experience and spent 5 years in school for computer science without ever graduating due to personal circumstances.  Coding has turned into more of a hobby and I'm tired of the typical tutorial non useful programs that books and websites provide and want to do some real world coding
<ubuntu_> amenado! it appears to be that's the problem
<owner> here my situation i have thi laptop Iam doing it on
<Amerikaner> m-c, whats the alternative cd
<ubuntu_> amenado! I'd be back :)
<Wicky656> dpod:  basically i have a fileon one server that is readonly to root and i need it to be identicalon two servers both in content and permisions
<m-c> Amerikaner: It is another downloadable ubuntu edition.
<owner> it has no cd rom
<dpod> 3rd call for help with gedit trying to open everything. Anybody know anything?
<owner> so i will be using floppy
<Wicky656> dpod:  and I have to do it from a command line
<biatche> I wish to replace all occurences of AA BB CC with DD EE FF in *.html . How do I do this? I'm green to regex.. and im notquite sure what i should use to run through the files.. I've came up with sed 's/AA BB CC/DD EE FF/' .... but I do not know how to make the appropirate change to each file with the occurance... and oh, is my sed format correct?
<zoreau> owner: you can fit ubuntu on a floppy
<zoreau> canT*
<yengamatic> well, i think i'll have to wait till tomorrow to get it working
<yengamatic> thanks m-c
<yengamatic> bye
<yengamatic> exit
<FloodBot1> yengamatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wicky656> dpod:  there "should" be a way to do that without having to enable remote logins for root
<Fructose> biatche: You might try asking in #linux
<zoreau> talkin to air, FloodBot, good job
<__opps__> hi, i have a problem with the las version of xubuntu.
<Wicky656> dpod: if I wanted to batch it i would set up key pairs for root
<dpod> Wicky656: we're assuming command line. And it seems to me that allowing people to put stuff on your drive without a password is the same as not having a password.
<jcarouth> ubuntu sound on a dell precision m6300 is killing me
<__opps__> in the proccess of the boot i get this mistake: "ata1.01: revalidation failed (errno=5)" and it never ends to turn on...
<vipaca> m-c: n e idea why after installing vncserver I and connecting to a session I only have X and not window manager?
<Wicky656> dpod:  no you still dont understand
<Wicky656> dpod: I don't mind typpeing a password
<vipaca> sacul: you sound very motivated at the moment
<genii> sysop1972: OK. No, the smbuser      should not need to have a samba name. Your writing error is very strange. What result does: ls -l /home/smbuser/sales              give?
<Amerikaner> m-c, hmm well i already installed it but couldnt get past a Grub 21 error due to my Raid setup, once i found out Raid wasnt supported, i disabled Raid and deleted all the partitions w/ my vista install disc, when i put the ubuntu version back in it goes to busybox, u think the alternate will help if i could already get past it previously?
<m-c> vipaca: Sorry, I do not.  Never used VNC with ubuntu.
<dpod> Wicky656: you know what you might be able to do: set up a root user not called root but with the same permissions and group? I'm brainstorming here.
<ethana2> ok, i've found the logfiles
<Wicky656> dpod: I want to do something like cat file| ssh user@server sudo cat |echo .. other file
<ethana2> could someone here help me pin down a full system crash?
<m-c> Amerikaner: no, I think you need to reinstall ubuntu with the right raid set up
<ethana2> i don't know if it's hardware, kernel, x, or what
<ethana2> but it's serious
<Fallenou> hi, i just generated a RSA key with gpg , i want to upload it to a key server now, i am told to do "gpg --send-key key-id" but what is the key-id ? where can i find it ?
<Wicky656> dpod:  no I want to use sudo just via ssh on a single line
<sacul> vipaca: I enjoy programming and want something useful out of it even if I'm not getting paid as I once had hoped. (no one hires without a degree anymore)
<Randocal> I'm using Xchat-gnome .18 as my IRC client. Does anyone know if there is a way to configure it so it shows me a list of users in an IRC room?
<Amerikaner> i have no raid anymore, i deleted the previous raid array and put my bios setting to IDE, why cant i just install on a single HD now? i thought no raids worked w/ the stock install cd
<m-c> Randocal: The version of xchat-gnome in Synaptic shows the users just fine.
<m-c> Amerikaner: If you cannot boot, then reinstall Ubuntu
<sacul> vipaca: I prefer python as it is my language of choice right now but I can learn just about any language within a few days.  The basics are all the same.
<Randocal> m-c when you click on the list yes, but id like it to be always visible.... is there a way to turn that feature on? I couldn't see it anywhere.
<m-c> nope
<Amerikaner> thats the problem, i cant reinstall because after the splash it goes straight to busybox
<Amerikaner> after the install splash i mean, i never succesfully ran ubuntu
<zoreau> amerikaner--redownload and re-burn ubuntu, its probablysome stupid burning problem
<tabularasa_> hi, i have to override my wap key at reboot to connect to the internet. is this a bug? the saved key seems to be incorrect
<dpod> Wicky656: you might be beyond me. Are you thinking of using ssh as a kind of inter-machine pipe?
<Amerikaner> i cleared out both hd's which previously ran Vista in a RAID 0, now i want ubuntu on no raid setup
<Wicky656> dpod: exactly
<Amerikaner> zoreau, i thought that might be it but i got the same problem w/ my 32bit ubuntu cd
<etahax0r> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKT
<tabularasa_> lol
<Amerikaner> in contrast w/ the 64bit dvd im using now
<etahax0r> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKT
<FloodBot1> etahax0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etahax0r> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKT
<tabularasa_> go die etahax0r
<etahax0r> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKT
<tore_> idiot.
<Wicky656> dpod: you can cat the contents into ssh and create or replace fiels on the other side. what you can't seem to do is use sudo with that
<etahax0r> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKT
<etahax0r> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKT
<zoreau> oh god we dont have an ops do we
<Slart> are the floodbots a bit slow today?
<etahax0r> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKT
<Wicky656> dpod: at leat on the remote sie
<Slart> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Fructose> That was the crappiest flooder I've ever seen. Funny.
<Slart> ah.. thanks
<tabularasa_> hi, i have to override my wap key at reboot to connect to the internet. is this a bug? the saved key seems to be incorrect
<DrAvatar> Wicky656: because sudo requires console input
<mariecpu> ﻿can anyone help me sort out this bluez-utils compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/
<zoreau> what does ! ops do
<DrAvatar> Wicky656: there are wicked ways around it (using "expect")
<dpod> Wicky656: I think you're above my skills, then. Rsynch might work for you if you run that as root, but I think I really am just not following what you're up to. Sorry!
<Starnestommy> zoreau: it alerts all ops that something bad is happening and that their help is needed immediately
<Amerikaner> someone give me some help, i wanna get this over w/ and see the dark night in imax
<Wicky656> DrAvatar: that might be an option
<vipaca> remote desktop would have helped guys
<Slart> DrAvatar, Wicky656: sudo can be made to accept input from a file instead of a keyboard.. that way you can put your password in a file and feed it to sudo.. it's not a good solution but if you really have to use sudo in a script it's one way of doing it.
<zoreau> ah, all ops on freenode? cuz the only op in this chan is FLoodBot1 :P
<DrAvatar> Wicky656: if you MUST use sudo I believe expect is the best option
<sysop1972> genii: comes up as 0 in the terminal
<timboy> hey how can i tell if ubuntu has my modem set up properly?
<notwist> Fructose: I was expecting "shitting dicknipples" actually
<DrAvatar> Slart: ah cool
<RevEggplant> afternoon all. Looking to find a solution to a problem, trying to upgrade kernel.
<PriceChild> zoreau: ubuntu ops don't stay opped.
<Wicky656> dpod: I am documenting how to build a mysql cluster :) the file is the debian.cnf in this particualr case
<timboy> trying to set up dialup
<mariecpu> ﻿can anyone help me sort out this bluez-utils compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/
<RevEggplant> running 64 bit 8.04
<zoreau> oh wierd
<Slart> zoreau: there are many ops in here.. people aren't usually opped all the time.. only when needed
<Starnestommy> zoreau: Most ops here do not stay opped and ask chanserv for +o when they need it
<zoreau> ninja ops lol
<notwist> haha
<notwist> sneaky sneaky
<Wicky656> DrAvatar: I just need it to be a line or two that can be cut and pasted into a terminal window
<genii> sysop1972: The command: ls -l /home/smbuser/sales      produces a result of 0 ??
<zoreau> hide in the shadows and kill the asses before they know who to defend against!
<Amerikaner> the alternate cd isnt command line prompt text right?  just not a flashy GUI?
<DrAvatar> Wicky656: I just saw sudo has a "-S" option to read password from stdin
<codeshah> ... hey guys, anyone experience firefox to be pretty slow on UBUNTU compared to Windows? Particularly sites like bloglines or ajax stuff seem to be very lagging .
<AlexJP> hey anyone know of any issues with youtube?
<Flannel> Amerikaner: It's not command line, its text menus, yes.
<Wicky656> DrAvatar: going to give that try
<RevEggplant> anyone got thoughts on this:
<RevEggplant> rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.36_i386.deb
<RevEggplant> ack!
<mariecpu> ﻿can anyone help me sort out this bluez-utils compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/
<RevEggplant> no, that's not what I meant to paste!
<RevEggplant> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.36_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<RevEggplant>  unable to install new version of `./lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo': No such file or directory
<RevEggplant> there
<Fructose> mariecpu: It says it's a permission problem. Do you know how to change them?
<mariecpu> No.
<Slart> codeshah: try using sun's java and adobe's flash.. see if that makes it better
<sysop1972> genii: It says total:0
<timboy> hey how can i tell if ubuntu has my modem set up properly?
<timboy> is there a command I can run
<dedi_> how can i find out what driver my "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG" is using?
<zoreau> "sudo nautilus" to run the file manager with root access
<Fructose> mariecpu: Do the instructions say anything about building as root?
<mariecpu> No.
<Flannel> zoreau: no, gksu nautilus.  don't use sudo with GUI programs
<genii> sysop1972: Ah, apologies, instead:   ls -ld /home/smbuser/sales                  Will list dir itself properties not contents (I need caffeine today)
<zoreau> oo
<zoreau> what is the difference
<Malgaur_> I have a server with an public IP.  When I bring up the NIC interface, it works for about 5 minutes, and then it stops responding.  I find that bringing down the other NIC (internal network) causes the external NIC to start working again (at least temporarily).  Any ideas on why this is?
<kotsu> Do a tail -f /var/log/messages
<kotsu> See what it's complaining about.
<Slart> zoreau: gksu(do) sets the enviroment up better.. apparently the world might just end if you use sudo with gui apps.. =)
<Flannel> zoreau: It won't cause problems with permissions of dotfiles files in your homedir.  And just remember, be extremely careful, and close nautilus as soon as you're done.
<mariecpu> how do I change permissions?
<lat_> Several hours ago, I filed a bug report, but have since discovered the solution. How do I report this?
<RevEggplant> from commandline, do a man chmod
<aaronb> chmod
<kotsu> You see that Malguar?
<Flannel> lat_: Post a comment on your bug report
<Slart> lat_: can't you put it in the bug report?
<AlexJP> hello, sory i did mention this before but: when i go on youtube i can navigate the site perfectly, but videos wont play, the video area just stays blank, no errors or anything. anyone got any ideas?
<sysop1972> genii: Comes back with this  drwxr-xr-x 2 smbuser smbuser 4096 2008-07-16 15:33 /home/smbuser/sales
<RevEggplant> install flash, alexjp
<zoreau> AlexJP: do you ahve flash installed
<Malgaur_> kotsu, looking no9w
<sysop1972> genii: hope that means something to you!  8o)
<mariecpu> sudo chmod .deps/security.Tpo: 777 = readable/writable?
<soul_786> What's the difference between ext2 and ext3?
<kotsu> = read,write.execute
<RevEggplant> that's world-writeable, mariecpu
<Flannel> mariecpu: you shouldn't need to chmod anything in your homedir
<RevEggplant> readable and writeable
<Slart> soul_786: ext3 has a journal.. it's basically ext2 + journal
<Slart> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<RevEggplant> change it to 0644, i.e., chmod 0644 filename
<Malgaur_> kotsu, all I see is where the NIC went down and back up... I dont really see it complaining about anything in particular
<Slart> soul_786: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<lat_> Flannel, here is the page: http://bugs.scribus.net/view.php?id=7148.  I don
<kotsu> Hrmmm...
<Malgaur_> kotsu.. actually... I do see something
<soul_786> Slart, what is the journal needed for? would i find that information on those links?
<RevEggplant> anyone got any ideas on pursuing solution on this:  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.36_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<RevEggplant>  unable to install new version of `./lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo': No such file or directory
<lat_> 't see any place to comment.
<genii> sysop1972: Yes. The r=read w=write x=executable        . So no w in two spots means dir contents are not writeable to other than that user AND group
<Malgaur_> kotsu, ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP)
<Slart> soul_786: check the wikipedia link
<R3Ce> ext3 is actually the journalised version of ext2
<soul_786> Alright thank you I'll read up on it
<lat_> Flannel, never mind. I found it.
<Malgaur_> kotsu, is it possible that its seeing itself?  maybe some sort of route loop?
<smookin> i need help regarding Zyxel`s wireless card
<dedi_> anyone successfully using ubuntu modules on a custom compiled ubuntu kernel?
<wee-u> good evening
<genii> sysop1972: The permissions currently are 755, we need them to be changed to 775. So: sudo chmod -R 775 /home/smbuser/*          this will do all the dirs you already made their
<abchirk> hello
<dubby> hey anyone is there a gui type thing in ubuntu for making and viewing mounts instead of editing the /etc/fstab directly ?
<genii> *there
<mariecpu> chmod: cannot access `.deps/security.Tpo': No such file or directory
<mariecpu> hrm
<AlexJP> zoreau, i think it is installed, how can i check to be sure?
<blueberry4528> hi
<ethana2> Jul 18 15:17:20 home gdm[5656]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<ethana2> I think I may have found my problem
<blueberry4528> does someone know a network monitoring tool,
<ethana2> anyone want to help me see what caused this?
<blueberry4528> a logger tool for linux,
<abchirk> blueberry4528 wireshark
<blueberry4528> to log http access
<genii> sysop1972: I require logging off in order to leave work soon. I will be back online in about 45 minutes however.
<smookin> can any 1 help me i have bought up a new zyxel wireless for my pc but ubuntu did not detect it any pointers
<Slart> dubby: I haven't seen anything like that.. doesn't mean it isn't out there..
<abchirk> ah http
<blueberry4528> i want to log the http traffic of my machine
<wee-u> i need help with the NAt error i get when searching a listening port. in azureus
<RevEggplant> dubby:  should be open ubuntu menu, System, Administration, Partition Editor
<sysop1972> genii : ok thx
<Flannel> blueberry4528: You mean log who views your website?
<bobertdos> AlexJP: You can be sure by typing about:plugins into firefox.
<genii> blueberry4528: apache2 keeps logs, incidentally
<blueberry4528> @flannel not for a server,
<Slart> blueberry4528: you mean something other than the apache logs? (if you're using apache that is)
<abchirk> blueberry4528 If I remember it right you can set up in iptraffic ports.
<blueberry4528> i mean a logger for a normal host machine
<AlexJP> bobertdos, thanks mate
<Flannel> blueberry4528: Do you have apache set up on that machine?
<loz> has anybody ever installed sound blaster card before?
<blueberry4528> something like iptables -j LOG option
<wee-u> i need help with the NAt error i get when searching a listening port. in azureus
<wee-u> i need help with the NAt error i get when searching a listening port. in azureus
<mariecpu> ﻿can anyone help me sort out this bluez-utils compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27889/
<blueberry4528> only to see wich sites were surfed
<Slart> blueberry4528: ah.. a log of what pages users on the machine access?
<blueberry4528> like www.
<wee-u> #azureus
<blueberry4528> only the "GET" packets
<blueberry4528> GET Headers
<DrAvatar> blueberry4528: dsniff
<kooldude> my sliders in ekiga arn't staying in place... resulting in none can hear me! please help!
<AlexJP> i see this so assume yes: application/x-shockwave-flash
<AlexJP> status = enabled btw
<blueberry4528> to have a history over the surfed sites
<e-zak> hello folks, anybody having problems with banshee?
<Slart> blueberry4528: well.. I guess you could setup a sniffer.. or a invisible proxy.. or some kind of firefox thingy
<bobertdos> AlexJP: and what version is it?
<smookin> can any 1 help me i have bought up a new zyxel wireless card for my pc but ubuntu did not detect it can any 1 give me pointers on how to install it
<kooldude> my sliders in ekiga arn't staying in place... resulting in none can hear me! please help!
<AlexJP> 8.0 r99
<dubby> ﻿blueberry4528: you can have iptables log everything like that
<kooldude> smookin: it means that the card has gone out of date with the system
<Slart> blueberry4528: what kind of situation are we talking about here.. making sure the kids doesn't go to any "bad sites" or keeping an employee from reading slashdot during working hours?
<kushalsejwal> I have 5.1 speaker but only 2 of the 4 speakers play ?? What can I do??
<loz> does anybody know how to configure oss mixer?
<bobertdos> AlexJP: That's gnash. Youtube hates that :p
<kooldude> smookin: so it is not compatible anymore or it's to new for the system
<kooldude> smookin: how new is it?
<AlexJP> bobertdos, is it possible to remove gash?
<AlexJP> or replacei t
<AlexJP> replace it*
<bobertdos> AlexJP: Indeed, I would first go into Synaptic and see if you can uninstall gnash from there.
<kushalsejwal> Anybody here used 5.1 speakers?? pls help
<dubby> ﻿RevEggplant: im actually looking for a mount editor, not a partition editor, like what mounts are saved in fstab and something easy to create them
<smookin> i bought it like two days back
<soul_786> Okay i read up on ext3 vs ext2 and is there a distinguishable difference in performance? I'm planing on installing ubuntu fresh onto an eeepc 900 so which option would i be better with?
<Flannel> dubby: Its super easy to edit the fstab.  There isn't a whole lot that a GUI would make easier
<AlexJP> bobertdos, ok hang on il do that
<AlexJP> bobertdos, thanks for the help btw
<AlexJP> :)
<Slart> soul_786: I would go with ext3.. it's the standard fs in ubuntu
<rizkhan> wireless on ubuntu keeps on disconnecting after some time ..
<bobertdos> AlexJP: that's why I'm here :)
<kooldude> loz: go to file->devices->curris logic blahblahblah rev. 4 (oss mixer)
<rizkhan> need to restart it all again
<Slart> soul_786: I haven't noticed a performance hit.. I run ext3 on my small laptop without any problems
<dubby> ﻿Flannel: I know, but my fstab is pretty big from a lot of different places a manager tool would be nice
<smookin> Kooldude: i bought it like 2 days back
<dubby> Flannel: a lot of them are noauto
<kooldude> smookin: when was it made?
<soul_786> Alright, i was just concerned with how much space it would take up on the SSD. Hopefully it'll still rub smooth.
<Amerikaner> if anyones interested, i fixed the problem by setting the hard drive back to raid even though theres no raid volume
<e-zak> firefox, anybody using? Mine started to crash X after the last update
<smookin> Kooldude:Jan 08
<rizkhan> using a linksys usb wireless, it was ok a while ago, but now again it disconnects all the time.
<DrAvatar> soul_786: ext2 perf is worse coz if you lose power, next time boot up a fsck is involved :-)
<loz> kooldude: i have compiled the oss driver correctly, and it appears to recognize the sound, but does not have any sound coming out of the green jack
<rizkhan> changed the channel on the router, it dint work either
<Wicky656> DrAvatar: it looks like it can be done by a pull but I don't think it can with a push CODE: ssh youruser@yourserver "sudo cat /something/secure" >local_copy
<Slart> soul_786: if you want to I can format a smallish partition with ext2 and ext3 just to see if there is a difference in available space.. I don't think it will be though
<Flannel> dubby: Those are removable ones.  You just want "defaults" as your options
<bobertdos> e-zak, Are you running Hardy Heron?
<Wicky656> DrAvatar: assuming you are in sudo -i
<AlexJP> bobertdos, its just removing
<kooldude> smookin: it means it is to new... or the company dosen't like ubuntu
<Flannel> soul_786: /lastlog -clear
<Flannel> sorry
<v1k1ng0> hello
<smookin> Kooldude: hmmm... what about NDSWRAPPER
<kooldude> loz: check the output
<v1k1ng0> I've a question
<e-zak> bobertdos: yes
<SHAMO> xf86config  file ...O_O) i dont have that one is that a problem ??
<loz> kooldude: which command?
<soul_786> I'm not too worried to be honest, it was just the small HDs getting filled so I'll just try it out and if its not working how i'd like it then ill  just reformat and do it again =)
<AlexJP> bob: its gone now, shall i use synaptic to search for flash?
<kooldude> smookin: comes preinstalled
<newbie_guy> what's the differnce between ReiserFS and ext3 ?:D
<v1k1ng0> I have a dell xps laptop, and I want configure the hdmi audio output for tv
<v1k1ng0> someone can help me?
<Fructose> newbie_guy: ReiserFS is a muder's file system. Use ext3
<smookin> Kooldude: in the 8.04 version of ubuntu
<Fructose> *murderer's
<Slart> newbie_guy: reiserfs uses some kind of weird data structure for storing files.. it's supposed to be faster if you've got many small files
<v1k1ng0> how can I configure that my audio output was digital output?
<kooldude> loz: it should have it in volume control-> prefrences
<kooldude> smookin: yes
<bobertdos> AlexJP: good, now I will tell you you have two options here. The first option is to use Synaptic to install flashplugin-nonfree. That's the latest version of flash 9, BUT I have found that it seems to have audio issues in Hardy.
<Slart> newbie_guy: but it takes a bit longer to mount when you boot up
<Corkster> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<newbie_guy> ohh... glas that i took ext3 :D
<joomla_user> !alsa | v1k1ng0
<ubottu> v1k1ng0: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AlexJP> bobertdos, i will go for option 2 then
<kooldude> smookin: eversince i started using it (6.04lts)
<Stormx2> bobertdos, what's the other option?
<bobertdos> AlexJP: *flashplayer-nonfree
<AlexJP> bobertdos, well, i think i will...
<Fructose> newbie_guy: Besides the author murdering his wife, it can also be damaged if your computer shuts down unexpectedly. ext3 is a better bet for typical users
<instabin> hello
<fuhgawz> i need help to make ubuntu read a perc4 raid controller
<AlexJP> bobertdos, in synaptic right?
<v1k1ng0> ubottu: thanks, I have debian (no ubuntu)
<ubottu> v1k1ng0: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobertdos> AlexJP,Stormx2: The other option is to install the beta of Flash 10. For me, this solved my audio issues.
<loz> kooldude: i get this when i type ossinfo -e 11: HD Audio play front (VMIX0) (device file /dev/oss/hdaudio0/pcm0)
<loz> 12: Sound Blaster X-Fi (SB073x) output (device file /dev/oss/sbxfi0/pcm0)
<loz> 13: Sound Blaster X-Fi (SB073x) input (device file /dev/oss/sbxfi0/pcmin0)
<v1k1ng0> ups xD
<AngryPunk> Hello everyone, I've got a strange problem.  There is a blank disc icon on my desktop, my drive is empty, it works in windows, but i cant get it to even open up in Ubuntu because it thinks theres a blank disc in it when there is not
<Flannel> Fructose: Please stop that, it's not relevant.
<Stormx2> bobertdos, okay, cause I'm having audio issues with flash 9 too.
<Slart> Fructose: what does the author's personal life has to do with the product.. there is a team behind reiserfs..
<smookin> Kooldude: the thing i was browseing ubuntu forums a wile back in search of the drivers and i came across a topic which said use NDSWRAPPER to make ur hardware work on ubuntu
<Stormx2> bobertdos, do you have any install tips for flash 10?
<kooldude> smookin: it should come preinstalled if you have the shipit version for shure
<AlexJP> bobertdos,  how would i install it
<Fructose> Slart: Was a team. Development came to a halt due to trial.
<Slart> newbie_guy: the wikipedia has some good info on reiserfs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS
<bobertdos> AlexJP,Stormx2: The main tip for 10 is to make absolutely certain you have no other active versions of Flash or Gnash anywhere in the system.
<kooldude> loz: what is your cards name
<loz> kooldude: i think the program is working fine; but still no sound , there is no preferences
<chriswr> how do i switch my cube spin from ctrl + alt + left click to just middle click?
<smookin> Kooldude: i tried reinstalling ubuntu and still the samething
<Xzerious> Hey guys.
<bobertdos> AlexJP,Stormx2: By active, of course I mean, installed
<loz> kooldude: it is a sound blaster x fi xtreme gamer
<Xzerious> Any help for a newbie?
<Stormx2> bobertdos: okay, cheers
<stefg> !ask | Xzerious
<AlexJP> bobertdos, where do i find this beta
<ubottu> Xzerious: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chriswr> xzerious: you needing help?
<kooldude> loz: srry edit-> prefrinces
<Fructose> Xzerious: It's probably a hardware problem. I told you in #linux.
<Xzerious> I am using a live cd for ubuntu, but whenever I try to install it it will come up "Permission Denied"
<Xzerious> Like 20 times or something.
<bobertdos> AlexJP,Stormx2: Here is the link to the tar: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_070208.tar.gz
<Xzerious> It will load up quite well for a couple of mins then it will come up "Permission denied".
<chriswr> Xzerious:  probably have it set to root permision
<e-zak> bobertodos, I'm running Hardy Heron, why you asked?
<smookin> Kooldude: thanks any way for your help realy appreciated
<Fructose> chriswr: It's a LiveCD
<Xzerious> Yeh
<kooldude> smookin: just to let you know... from what i know is that ndswrapper is a network card muti driver
<bobertdos> e-zak: Well, I wanted to be sure you weren't still running the old Beta or anything like that.
<Fructose> Xzerious: You've tried mutliple liveCDs and both have given you rather cryptic problems on this 5-year-old machine of yours. There's a very good chance it's a hardware problem.
<chriswr> Fructose: Xzerious do you not have permisions on live cd?
<bobertdos> e-zak: You have installed all the updates, right?
<smookin> Kooldude: Ok thanks
<e-zak> bobertdos: yes, I did.
<loz> kooldude: the GUI is of very poor quality, there is no edit or preferences, i hope you do mean in OSS
<Fructose> chriswr: They should be handled automatically. He can't even boot.
<kooldude> smookin: hmmm
<chriswr> Fructose: so when he boots it comes up with access denied?
<kooldude> loz: hmm
<AlexJP> bobertdos, it wont run
<Stormx2> bobertdos: not working with amd64...
<Xzerious> Well, I can boot, it comes up with the menu and stuff and when I click on "Install Ubuntu" but then it will come up with that.
<kooldude> loz: no in the volume control
<e-zak> bobertdos: it was working before... i was without net for two weeks and when I updated it, it started to crash.. mainly on youtube
<AlexJP> bobertdos, im clicking execute on the install file, its just sitting there
<bobertdos> Stormx2: Oh yes, for you it's going to be harder :p
<chriswr> xzerious: so your trying to install it?
<Xzerious> Yep
<loz> kooldude: no, i am afraid not...
<kooldude> loz: it is in my os
<chriswr> Xzerious: i just installed in windows so i could dual boot
<Fructose> Xzerious: Sounded like a hard drive issue when you gave your Gentoo error message. If you can boot up with the LiveCD, the rest of your hardware is probably fine.
<kooldude> which version are you carrying
<den_des> !ubuntu | den_des
<ubottu> den_des, please see my private message
<bobertdos> Stormx2: Actually, quite tricky unfortunately. Are you familiar with ndispluginwrapper at all?
<B4light> What do I do to change my screen resolution manually?
<Xzerious> Ahh
<Fructose> Xzerious: So, if it's an option, I'd try swapping out your hard drive.
<bobertdos> AlexJP: You have to run the installer from the terminal.
<chriswr> xzerious: can you private message me the proplem error?
<stefg> !fixres | B4light
<ubottu> B4light: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<loz> kooldude: i am using v4
<Xzerious> Yeh sure chris
<kooldude> loz: which version are you carrying of ubuntu?
<chriswr> k
<loz> kooldude: 8.04
<AlexJP> bobertdos, cheers
<Stormx2> bobertdos: Nope, I'm not.
<Xzerious> Well swapping out my harddrive is a problem.
<Xzerious> Seeing as that is my only harddrive
<Xzerious> :p
<kooldude> private chat loz
<Stormx2> But I think there's a section in the wiki
<loz> kooldude:I think i see what you mean, you mean on the top pannel
<crazy6> how might I mount a drive such that all files are masked to to be owner, group, and others readable? I am just setting up reading on my Mac drive....
<kooldude> loz: yes
<testdisck2> guys I typed in these numbers in console "4 8 15 16 23 42" and my entire system rebooted, how come?
<loz> kooldude/ i am on private
<kooldude> k
<soul_786> On a clean install of ubuntu, how much disk space is usually used up?
<tyler_> my comp wont let me install codecs
<bobertdos> Stormx2: Would you be comfortable following this: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html
<Slart> testdisck2: google had some weird ideas about those numbers..
<tyler_> for vidios
<Slart> testdisck2: you typed them in a terminal?
<AlexJP> bobertdos, how do i get it to start?
<testdisck2> Slart nvm sir :) it kinda fixed it self the error
<AlexJP> do i type sudo start filename here?
<testdisck2> Slart: thanks for the assitance though
<Slart> testdisck2: no worries
<Kruzen> Anyone know where I can find information on configuring pam_mount for an AD Ldap home folder path
<stefg> testdisck2: i think it's just coincidence. Unless you can't replicate that i'd rather suspect either a hardware problem
<bobertdos> AlexJP: sudo ./<installer file name here>
<stefg> or a seriously gamaged system
<AlexJP> bobertdos, ta
<tyler_> my comp wont let me install codecs for videos or plug-ins for video it says sudo wont let me how do i sudo it
<soul_786> A clean install of ubuntu will take up how much space on the HD?
<stefg> !sudo | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<tyler_> what do i put in after sudo 1
<zabecki-tech> I am having a problem with sharing files I have done everything that the web sites say, the shares-admin and everything.  All anyone can do is see the folders but when they try to enter the folders from windows they get a permission denied message, from ubuntu they get cannot mount.
<stefg> !cli | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> soul_786: 2 to 3ish G?
<|ZippO|> somebody is using getdeb's repositories? which one is working?
<soul_786> Ah okai thank you | Flannel
<Stormx2> bobertdos, followed. Still found issues.
<Flannel> soul_786: "minimum" requirements are 4G, but that includes swap space (and a bit for your home, I imagine)
<bobertdos> Stormx2: like?
<fuhgawz> can somebody help me out to set up a powervault over perc4
<fuhgawz> ?
<tyler_> i know sudo / (what do i put here)
<Stormx2> bobertdos, video stops playing after 2 seconds if I have mpd running
<Stormx2> After I play a video, mpd won't play
<Stormx2> Hm.
<Stormx2> I'll work on it myself a bit
<zabecki-tech> Can someone help me with the file shares
<kc0dxf> sudo apt-get update and I get:
<kc0dxf> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: Couldn't access keyring: 'Value too large for defined data type'
<kc0dxf> Any ideas on how to fix?
<soul_786> Flannel: I'm planning on installing ubuntu on an Asus eeepc 900 with about 20G of HD i beleive. would i be okay in terms of space? There's also a 12G version of the eeepc but i won't go lower to the 700series with only 4G space i assume
<kontagious> i downloaded a bunch of hd tv shows and they're in mkv.. the quality is too good for my computer to play. i would like to convert them to avi.. could someone help me find the right command to use with mencode
<bobertdos> Stormx2: fair enough, I myself don't use a 64-bit system, so I don't know if I'd be of much more help anyway :p
<Flannel> soul_786: Yeah.  "recommended" is 8G.  If you're worried, you can always use Xubuntu. Minimum for Xubuntu is 1.5G
<bobertdos> AlexJP: How goes it?
<AlexJP> bobertdos, trying to tell it my mozilla directory
<zabecki-tech> I really could use help on the file shares
<stefg> tyler_: you haven't grasped the concept yet. 'sudo' is put in front of a command if it requires superuser privileges to work, so the question 'what do i but behind sudo' is silly...
<c0ld_Fuzi0n> soul_786, plenty of space there. a full installation of 8.04 64bit only takes up 4 or 5 gigs
<AlexJP> bobertdos, i cant get it to be outside of desktop
<metalpres> does anyone know where to set the default web browser in Thunderbird?  ever since I upgraded to FF3 when I click links in thunderbird they do nothing instead of opening up firefox
<soul_786> Ah okay. The difference between the two is substantial? Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<c0ld_Fuzi0n> no
<Flannel> soul_786: One uses Gnome, the other XFCE
<kooldude> my sliders in ekiga arn't staying in place... resulting in none can hear me! please help!
<bobertdos> AlexJP: I think you need a little terminal crash course :D
<AlexJP> bobertdos, lol yeah im a n00b
<aoupi> is there any commandline utility that outputs in a specified character encoding, something like you'd expect 'echo --encoding=iso8859-1 "abcåäö"' to do
<zabecki-tech> bye
<soul_786> !XFCE
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<AlexJP> bobertdos, been on with linux approx 5 days
<joomla_user> aoupi, php-cli ?
<bobertdos> AlexJP: I know, I understand. Are you alright talking out here or do you want to go to a channel with less noise?
<AlexJP> ok letsa do that
<aoupi> joomla_user: preferebly normal-cli :)
<Mycah_> hello
<tyler_> fine how do i install plug-ins and codecs
<dubby> tyler_ you mean libs :-p
<Mycah_> Does anyone one know of any software that publishes E-Books (Not pdfs) that can be sold (Doesnt allow copying of material) for linux
<stefg> !codecs | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kc0dxf> quit
<Stormx2> bobertdos: my god. all this time, it was mpd locking the sound card. oh well. at least i have flash 10 now.
<kontagious> i cant seem to find the command to convert a mkv to avi with mencoder
<Mycah_> Anyone?
<kdavid> Hi I lost Cairo dock in my synaptic repository how do I get it back?
<tyler_> libs??
<Mycah_> Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > Mycah_
<ubottu> Mycah_, please see my private message
<Mycah_> oh ok
<bobertdos> Stormx2: hahaha, don'cha just hate it when stuff like that happens?? :D Oh  well, have fun! cheers
<Stormx2> bobertdos: Thanks for all the help
<Jack_Sparrow> kdavid I got the debs of cairo from the developer
<soul_786> Just read up a bit on Xubuntu but why do people choose Ubuntu over it? What differences make ubuntu more popular?
<bobertdos> Stormx2: My pleasure
<Deus_Gear> anyone here ever use 945gme gpu?
<DarkAudit> is there a different #ubuntu- channel to ask about build errors using apt-build?
<kdavid> Jack do you mean you download it from the site?
<Jack_Sparrow> kdavid I got the debs of cairo from the developer             https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<soul_786> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<^Azerthoth> Mycah_ if there is, it would likely be a proprietary app. as closing things is contradictory to the GPL
<mneptok> soul_786: that topic is more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thethirdmoose> hello
<Mycah_> i see
<soul_786> Alright ill head there. Thanks
<kdavid> Jack do you know how to install it.. I have been trying but it is driving me crazy
<Mycah_> well is there one you suggest to compile it in PDF?
<Stormx2> soul_786: /msg ubottu next time please. Some people simply prefer it, others use it because it's lighter weight than GNOME or KDE
<^Azerthoth> Mycah_ openoffice
<Mycah_> Ok :)
<thethirdmoose> i am having problems with sound, can someone please help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> kdavid  I prefer 1.5.6  get both debs then double click them
<Deus_Gear> anyone here ever use 945gme gpu?
<Flannel> ^Azerthoth: That wouldn't be a GPL issue at all
<glitsj16> kontagious: if you want to play the .mkv with mplayer at a lower resolution use the "-lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all" switches .. for mkv2avi conversion there's a nice script at http://www.howforge.com/how-to-convert-mkv-to-avi-using-mencoder
<^Azerthoth> Flannel I didnt say it was or would be, just contradictory to the spirit and intent
<pretender_> Can any one tell me how to install MAC Like Dock for Ubuntu 7.10
<Mycah_> Azerthoth, isn't that intended for software?
<Jack_Sparrow> pretender_             https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<thethirdmoose> is anyone using an ALC885 sound chip who has gotten sound working?
<mneptok> !awn > pretender_
<ubottu> pretender_, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> pretender_   I prefer 1.5.6  get both debs then double click them
<stefg> !awn | pretender_
<ubottu> pretender_: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<^Azerthoth> Mycah_ it is, however Linux apps that close things are not likely to be found under the GPL due to the very nature of the belief in open exchange of ALL information
<kontagious> glitsj16:  i would prefer to convert them so i can play them on my xbox..
<thethirdmoose> can someone please help me with my sound. I have an ALC 885 chip, I have tried pulseaudio and ALSA, every guide I could find, and 2 weeks later, they still aren't working. How broken is sound?
<glitsj16> kontagious: in that case use the script at that link, it works great to convert mkv to avi using mencoder
<Mycah_> i see
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: sound isn't necessarily "broken".  Please run the alsa-info.sh script.
<emorris> hi, i can't get my head around chmod! i want to remove all execute permissions, remove group's write permissions and add other's read permissions. How? Thanks!
<thethirdmoose> thanks, crimsun_
<kontagious> glitsj16: im really new to command line things.. do you think you could help me out..
<Flannel> emorris: so, you want them to be rw-r--r--?
<emorris> Flannel: yes
<Mycah_> kontagious what do you need help with
<glitsj16> kontagious: sure, are you looking at that page ?
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: let me know what url that script generates
<Flannel> emorris: That'd be 644, or you could do it non-numerically
<stefg> !permissions | emorris
<ubottu> emorris: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kontagious> glitsj16: yes.. i could do it but switching audio for video files gets kinda confusing
<Deus_Gear> could someone help me with an 945gme gpu chipset? I've been reading ubuntu forums and it should be wroking but it seems that the intel driver cant associate the chipset under it
<emorris> Flannel, thanks, just out of interest, how would I do it non-numerically?
<Flannel> emorris: each group of three (user, group, others) is an octal digit, 421, so rw- is 4+2 = 6, r-- is 4
<kontagious> glitsj16: i have 720p video files and id like to convert them to divx quality
<glitsj16> kontagious: that's the explanation, the script will do it automatically for you that's the whole point
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_, that file is only in the source folder from where I installed ALSA, and it won't run from there
<kontagious> glitsj16: where do  i put the script
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: it's a bash script.  Make sure you run it via bash.
<thethirdmoose> ah, there we go
<glitsj16> kontagious: i would put it in your /home/<usrname>/bin folder, because that's in your system path
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_, http://pastebin.ca/1075953
<Bizzeh> hey, can someone do me a huge favour and pastebin their grub.conf/menu.lst please? (unmodded config from 8.04 possibly)
<emorris> Flannel: OK, thanks. What's the equivalent with o's and g's and +'s and -'s
<Flannel> emorris: a-x,go-w+r,u+rw ?  there's other permutations as well.  And dependin on what they are currently, that may be simplfied.  Or just u=rw,go=r
<emorris> Flannel: woah, that was quick
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: sec.
<kontagious> Couldn't find "/home/joel/bin"
<kontagious> :S
<Flannel> emorris: when you're doing absolute settings, its usually easier to use the octal format.  The others are just nice when you want to give specific people certain privledges (like group can write)
<glitsj16> kontagious: make sure to make it executable .. either via GUI (right-click in nautilus > properties> permissions and tick the bottom box) or via terminal (chmod +x <script name>)
<p221072> I have a problem with the modem bluetooth
<testdisck2> how do I list my audio card specs in cli?
<p221072> anyone can help?
<glitsj16> kontagious: if you want to keep the original 720p, take out the "-sws 2 -vf scale=352:-3 \ " part in that script as well ..
<tema> пидары!!!
<Flannel> !ru | tema
<ubottu> tema: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tema> хуилы!
<tema> fuck
<tema> niger
<Fallenou> how can i change my openPGP passphrase ?
<Zero|Byte> is gord around?
<kontagious> glitsj16: so this is going to be divx quality?
<testdisck2> what a good way to find out your audio card harwdare specs in linux+
<glitsj16> kontagious: ues, that's the resut of the command switch used (-ffourcc divx)
<Fallenou> got it
<glitsj16> *result
<testdisck2> whats a good way to find out your audio card harwdare specs in linux? *edited*
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: looking now
<thethirdmoose> hi
<crimsun_> testdisck2: look at /proc/asound/**
<stefg> testdisck2: aply -l
<stefg> testdisck2: aplay -l
<testdisck2> thanks crimsun_ and stefg
<kontagious> glitsj16: thank you it is chugging away at something.. how do i know how far it is done converting
<p221072> anyone familiar with rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported
<p221072> ?
<dudetard> my sound stopped working after last update can anybody help?
<m11> hello
<Malgaur> It appears that my 2 NICs are conflicting... how would I go about troubleshooting the problem?
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_, I should also tell you, when I try to run alsamixer, it says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<tema> dudetard: use previous version kernel
<glitsj16> kontagious: that i don't know, isn't mencoder outputting any progress indicator in terminal ?
<dudetard> tema: and wait for new kernel to work properly?
<fluvvell> I'm looking for an opinion on the best route to upgrading an 80G Raid1 array (mounted on /home) to 360G.  They're PATA drives.
<zagibu> how come my mplayer cannot find avisynth.dll, when I just installed w32codecs?
<tema> dudetard: yep
<jlewis> some help please. When I type " sudo network-admin" id get back, "  Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items** (network-admin:9702): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '9702'" Thoughts?
<bolla85> hi all
<Flannel> jlewis: Its a warning, don't worry about it.  Also, use gksu instead of sudo for gui apps
<dudetard> tema: feels like the lame way out but you're not the first to tell me, so thanks
<bolla85> can someone help me?
<kontagious> glitsj16: http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/6084/screenshotrootbeerhomejsf1.png
<Cheiron> http://tinyurl.com/5cu4eh
<Flannel> dudetard: Make sure you file a bug re: the regression
<stefg> fluvvell: prepare the new array, mount to som temp mountpoint (/mnt would be good) , copy everything over, mount to /home
<bolla85> when i run apt-get install compiz-dev i have this message http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28355/
<jlewis> Flannel: But the "Network Setting" stuff is all greyed out. Thoughts?
<kontagious> the bottom numbers are going wild
<dudetard> flannel: you you explain?
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: you need at least alsa-driver 1.0.17
<Flannel> !bugs | dudetard
<ubottu> dudetard: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thethirdmoose> I'm pretty sure I have it
<Flannel> dudetard: Make sure someone knows its a bug, or else "wait for it to be fixed" might not be ever (because no one knows)
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: that's the one I compiled and installed
<dudetard> ah yes thanks
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: no it's not.  Look at your pastebin, which clearly reports 1.0.16.
<gaurio> Hi
<glitsj16> kontagious: that looks like the output of your original playback trouble no ?
<thethirdmoose> Ah
<thethirdmoose> I see
<thethirdmoose> so sudo apt-get update alsa should do it?
<kontagious> its making a audio.wav file in the folder im converting it but no .avi
<kontagious> :S
<CyberBird> hello
<bolla85> can someone help me?
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: when I try to upgrade alsa or install alsa, apt-get says it's already the newest version
<jlewis> Flannel: How can I get my DNS to change? Every time I try and get the OpenDNS DNS to stay, it reverts back to my previous DNS? Thoughts?
<CyberBird> does anyone know how I reinstall nvidia drivers?
<fluvvell> stefg: any tools newer or better than mdadm?
<kontagious> oh it does the audio first :S
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: no, this is outside of the linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) and alsa-source packages
<glitsj16> kontagious: yes indeed, let it run a bit
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: i.e., you need to use the upstream version or one of Takashi's snapshots
<Flannel> bolla85: Those packages exist, make sure you have all your normal repositories enabled, and have your package cache up to date
<kontagious> glitsj16: at 2.2 gigs each and 10 episodes this could take a while
<weswh-> i have a drive, sdd...USB drive that is formatted with mac fs. desperately need to format this thing ext2...is there an easy way to do that through the cli?
<FarmCretin> would it be bad to have openssh listening on port 80 or 443?
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: is it the first link on this page?
<stefg> fluvvell: don't mix things up. mdadm is /the/ tool for making (soft-)raid arrays. this is on the filesystem level. once you have a filesystem on a md-device you can proceed with it as if it were a standard partition
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: here:http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-kernel.git;a=shortlog;h=for-linus
<Cheiron> Title: git.alsa-project.org Git - alsa-kernel.git/shortlog, http://tinyurl.com/5bv79j
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: no.
<glitsj16> kontagious: it will take time transcoding large files yes, no way around that (besides riiculously expensive professional hardware) :)
<jlewis> can someone help me set my DNS to 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220; ? Each time i enter it into my Network Settings it reverts back to a previous DNS. Help!
<CyberBird> how can I reinstall nvidia drivers?
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: where can I get the driver?
<mneptok> CyberBird: sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-glx
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: from upstream's web site, http://www.alsa-project.org
<kontagious> glitsj16: might as well go pay for the dvd if thats the case.. haha.. i can wait a couple extra minutes :P
<Cheiron> Title: Main Page - AlsaProject
<timboy> i need to have my modem autostart with ubuntu. the command is /home/tim/.modem/martian_modem /dev/modem1 how do I make this happen upon boot?
<CyberBird> and then how I configure xorg.conf?
<weswh-> FarmCretin: no..many people change the default ssh port. security by obscurity
<Milos_SD> Q: Can someone tell me what packages are needed to install nvidia driver from envyng, I want to put that on APTOnCD?
<magic_ninja> !razer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about razer
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: Ok, I found it here: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/
<kontagious> glitsj16: well thank you for your help.. ill come back when its done and tell you all about it :)
<fuhgawz> can somebody help me out to set up a powervault over perc4????
<Milos_SD> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<abc> hi guys
<jlewis> How can I change my DNS permanently?
<grego> has anyone here ever done this how-to?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<crimsun_> jlewis: you need to uncomment the #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;  line in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and change it
<Milos_SD> !envy-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<abc> somebody can help me with a fuckin' ati graphcard on unbuntu 8.04
<abc> ?
<abc> pls
<glitsj16> kontagious: very welcome .. it seems that ffmpeg can do the same thing, that has a GUI called winFF if you'd prefer that .. take a look at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19571065-SOLVED-ffmpeg-mkv-to-xvidac3
<FloodBot1> abc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cheiron> Title: [SOLVED] ffmpeg mkv to xvid/ac3 - dslreports.com, http://tinyurl.com/39mgyk
<Flannel> !language | abc
<ubottu> abc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> fluvvell: sou you prepare a raid array with e.g. mdadm --create /dev/md0 -l 1 -n2 /dev/[device1] /dev/[device2]. once that is done you make a filesystem on it with mkfs and put your data on it. find out its UUID with 'sudo blkid' and enter that into /etc/fstab for being mounted on the /home mountpoint
<abc> ok i dont flod again
<bolla85> Flannel: thank you
<CyberBird> how I reconfigure xorg.conf after reinstalling the nvidia driver?
<evilbug> abc- what do you need?
<grego> has anyone here ever done this how-to to multiseat a computer with OpenGL support?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<abc> my card wendor is ati it is a ati radeon mobility x1100
<Ahadiel> CyberBird, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<evilbug> and you need to set it up?
<abc> evilbug oh realy.... and how
<fluvvell> stefg: blkid is new to me, that may be a useful magic bullet!
<abc> ?
<stefg> !uuid | fluvvell
<ubottu> fluvvell: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<FarmCretin> weswh-: ok, im going to some college getaway thing and im pretty sure they block ports. i have 1 http application listening on port 7351. since its going though http, will it still work? (http://xx.xxx.xxx.xx:7351/sa)bnzbd/
<evilbug> abc- i was asking: do you need to set it up, or is it something else you need to do?
<abc> evilbug u can guide me
<fuhgawz> its the nvidia driver going to finally work someday? i kept reinstalling it and then it goes back to low graphic mode
<codyzapp> abc, system > administration > hardware drivers
<jlewis> crimsun_; how do I  uncomment the #prepend domain-name-servers? Im very new to Ubuntu.
<fuhgawz> im getting tired, i have to reinstall it/configure it almost every day
<abc> oh ok codyzapp .. nice i try
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin, Why not have it just listen on 80 ?
<evilbug> abc- did you install the restricted driver for it?
<grego> has anyone here ever done this how-to to multiseat a computer with OpenGL support?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<Malgaur> my external NIC (to the internet) stops responding after a while... when I disable my other NIC (internal network) the other starts responding fine again. Any ideas?
<grego> anyone have anything to say?
<crimsun_> jlewis: remove the leading hash ('#') from the line
<evilbug> abc- then try reconfiguring xorg and re-installing the restricted driver.
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: im not sure it will work. in the end i'd like FTP,ssh, and that application to all work behind whatever firewall/router they have.
<grego> does anyone here know about how-to to multiseat a computer with OpenGL support?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<sacul> having an issue with compiling gnome-do from source... ./autogen.sh craps out on 'notify-sharp' package.. any suggestions?
<beexwax> dman
<beexwax> damn
<abc> evilbug codyzapp >>>>>>>>. my window with hardware drivers are empty ? and what for  restricted driver u mean ? that stuff from the ATI website or waht ?
<noor> Hi, I'm wondering how browse my camera storage via usb.  I can see and import pictures in F-spot, but I want to see the files and download a video.
<Slart> noor: it doesn't show up as a removable drive in nautilus?
<bolla85> Flannel: which are the right repository for ubuntu 8.04 and where can I find them?
<jussi01> noor: it should be mounted in /media
<jlewis> crimsun_: when I go to change my DNS in the Network Settings, I delete the 3 that are there, add the two from OpenDNS, and close it. Then I go back to it and the 3 original DNS's are there again. Why?
<tat_> hello, had anyone experience with the Atheros AR242x wifi card ?
<Flannel> bolla85: If you go to software sources, you'll be able to enable/disable.  It'd be hardy, hardy-updates, and hardy-security
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: When I comalsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/../alsa-kernel/soc/soc-dapm.c:834: error: implicit declaration of function ‘strict_strtoul’pile the driver, I get this:
<ihmSelbst> hi
<beexwax> its the nvidia driver going to finally work someday? i kept reinstalling it and then it goes back to low graphic mode
<grego> does anyone here know about how-to to multiseat a computer with OpenGL support?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<crimsun_> jlewis: because you're supposed to add them in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf.  network-manager overwrites whatever changes you make to /etc/resolv.conf (unless you use resolvconf, which is another bag of bones).
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin, I would suggest installing something like webshell that will almost certainly work if you set it to listen on port 433 that way you can fix the other stuff once you are behind the firewall and know what they do and don't block
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin, http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mressl/webshell/
<askand> Hello! I want to be able to hear flash playing sounds in firefox even if I have another program playings sounds, this was solved with libflashsupport. Now firefox crashes when using flash? How to solve please!
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: sorry, I get alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/../alsa-kernel/soc/soc-dapm.c:834: error: implicit declaration of function ‘strict_strtoul’
<noor> Slart, jussi01 It didn't show up in the "Computer" window with my other drives.  In media I see several folders with "usb" in the name, but none of them have anything in them
<ihmSelbst> who can i change my java to 'sun java'? Sun java is allready installed, but it dosent start when i type 'java' .. can anybody help?
<Slart> noor: but you could still import the photos using f-spot? that's odd
<crimsun_> askand: remove libflashsupport.  install intrepid's libasound2-plugins, flashplugin-nonfree, and libasound2.
<AlexJP> anyone help? im using xchat and everyime i pres a key my intenal speaker beeps
<crimsun_> askand: you'll then need to run `asoundconf set-pulseaudio'
<abc> evilbug can i PM u
<abc> ?
<nickrud> ihmSelbst,   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ihmSelbst> someone
<grego> does anyone here know about how-to to multiseat a computer with OpenGL support?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<ihmSelbst> thx
<crimsun_> askand: and if you have an amd64 (or are running 64-bit), you'll need to reinstall nspluginwrapper and intrepid's lib32asound2
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: great idea, thanks. hopefully that wont kill my server (P2 256RAM
<beexwax> can somebody help me out to set up a powervault over perc4????
<abc> codyzapp and then ? pls help...
<askand> crimsun_: thanks Ill try that!
<grego> does anyone here know about how-to to multiseat a computer with OpenGL support?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<codyzapp> abc, it should have asked you to install the restricted driver. i dont know why it didnt
<Jordan_U> FarmCretin, Actually you probably want the original http://antony.lesuisse.org/qweb/trac/wiki/AjaxTerm unless you need iphone compatibility :)
<jlewis> crimsun_: I did what you said to do in the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf. and it still that the original 3 DNS settings there. IS there something I am missing?
 * nickrud had much fun with configuring pulseaudio yesterday. Had it to the point that sound lagged about a second, and while typing in xchat if his channel message alert sound went off, key repeat was forced on
<abc> codyzapp the window is empty .........system > administration > hardware drivers
<codyzapp> yes you told me i know. it should have asked you tho.
<markqvist> Can anyone help me with configurin xorg? I'm having trouble getting the correct resolution on and external 8" tft screen. It seems, that no matter how i change xorg.conf, i just get the same 1024x768 resolution
<grego> does anyone here know about how-to to multiseat a computer with OpenGL support?  http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/~jori/page/uploads/Misc/howto.txt
<codyzapp> abc, run all your updates?
<nickrud> !repeat | grego
<ubottu> grego: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crimsun_> jlewis: pastebin that file
<glitsj16> grego: just read it, what is your question ?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<FarmCretin> Jordan_U: you're right. btw, this thing is beautiful! ive been looking for something like this for a while
<jlewis> crimsun_ how do i do that?
<codyzapp> abc, system > administration > update manager
<abc> codyzapp ati resrict drivers .. what i can see with apt-cache search
<codyzapp> abc, yeah compile that
<crimsun_> jlewis: apt-get install pastebinit
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: The compile doesn't work. Here's how it ends (my name replaced with myname, can't be too safe on the internet): make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
<thethirdmoose>   CC [M]  /home/myname/goodalsa/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/soc-dapm.o
<thethirdmoose> In file included from /home/myname/goodalsa/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/soc-dapm.c:2:
<thethirdmoose> /home/myname/goodalsa/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/../alsa-kernel/soc/soc-dapm.c: In function ‘dapm_pop_time_store’:
<thethirdmoose> /home/myname/goodalsa/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/../alsa-kernel/soc/soc-dapm.c:834: error: implicit declaration of function ‘strict_strtoul’
<FloodBot1> thethirdmoose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thethirdmoose> make[3]: *** [/home/myname/goodalsa/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/soc-dapm.o] Error 1
<chriswr> fructose: lol , i solved xzerious's problem , he was useing a defective version for his system specs
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: already fixed; you need a newer snapshot
<thethirdmoose> oh
<jlewis> crimsun_: O.K, doing it now. What is this doing?
<abc> codyzapp i find only kernel modules
<kdavid> jack, I installed Cairo but I get this message in terminal: cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libglitz-glx.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crimsun_> jlewis: downloading and installing a packaeg
<crimsun_> package*
<abc> codyzapp  fglrx kernel source .... that u mean
<abc> no
<jlewis> crimsun_: O.K, it is done. Now what?
<crimsun_> jlewis: use it to paste that file
<abc> codyzapp  can u tell me the packagename
<jlewis> crimsun_: How do i get at tit to past it? Which program do I use?
<codyzapp> abc, do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<zabecki-tech> I need help with file sharing
<riaal> Anyone have a smart idea on how to check in build-essential is installed by apt-get?
<askand> crimsun_:  seems to work so far :) what did I do?
<markqvist> i think i am having problems configuring my monitor, because i don't know it's specifications... Is there anyway that i can figure these out, without actually having a them beforehand... Some program that will test it maybe? Any help will be much appreciated!
<warriorf1rgod> clear
<crimsun_> jlewis: terminal
<grego> glitsjl6:  using that how-to, can I play games on both screens?
<lumpycam> riaal: in a term type dpkg -s build-essential
<bolla85> Flannel: thank you so much I resolved my problem
<crimsun_> askand: you did what we do in intrepid.
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: I'm downloading the latest version from alsa-project.org
<zabecki-tech> Can I get some help with file sharing please
<kdavid> Can some one help me please?   I installed Cairo but I get this message in terminal: cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libglitz-glx.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pretender_> thanks
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: no, use the 0718 snapshot from http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/
<Cheiron> Title: Index of /pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot
<fluvvell> stefg: I'm getting a slightly garbled response from sudo blkid, it requires me to reset my shell, is it shell sensitive?
<codyzapp> kdavid, looks like you need libglitz
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: Thanks
<d0wn> I need some help. When I try to run the network-admin utility, I can't edit anything. I get a "** (network-admin:12439): CRITICAL **: Unable to find session for cookie
<PriceChild> kdavid: sudo apt-get install libglitz-glx1
<d0wn> error
<rafaelscj> markqvist, programs like Everest (for windows)
<abc> codyzapp   apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati >>>>>> i have the newest version
<jlewis> crimsun_: All I get is pastebinit v0.9, with a bunch of opptimal arguments. Am I missing a step?
<zabecki-tech> I NEED HELP WITH FILE SHARES PLEASE
<abc> codyzapp   and then
<markqvist> rhanks rafaelscj, but i don't have windows... Can i use some not totally exact values, and still have luck configuring xorg.conf with that, or do they need to be exactly right?
<crimsun_> jlewis: well, are you passing the correct filename to the program?
<kdavid> PriceChild: I just tried to install it but it says I already have the newest version
<Joelito> zabecki-tech: just ask
<sgodsell> sorry zabecki-tech I didn't hear that could you YELL a little louder please
<jlewis> crimsun_; Guess not. How do I pass it?
<rafaelscj> !ask > zabecki-tech
<ubottu> zabecki-tech, please see my private message
<codyzapp> abc, i have no idea then.. might try #ati or somethin
<crimsun_> jlewis: pastebinit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<markqvist> rafaelscj, i'm trying to configure an external 8" monitor to run at it's native 800x480, but no matter what i put in xorg.conf, it seems it just goes to 1024x768 automatically
<zabecki-tech> I have installed samba and I have installed the shares-admin, I have created shares and connected myself to the windows workgroup, but all machines cannot access the shares, they can see the folders but they cannot enter them.
<zabecki-tech> What do I do
<jlewis> crimsun_ http://pastebin.com/f67a50959
<riaal> lumpycam: thanks a lot
<lumpycam> riaal: welcome :)
<kdavid> PriceChild: Is there a possibility that something else is already running that is using that file I have Compix-fusion
<crimsun_> jlewis: you'd need to go single-user then multi-user, or down and up the interface, or reboot
<jlewis> crimsun_, so If I reboot it should work?
<moshe> /nick crik
<crimsun_> jlewis: or init 1, then init 2
<crimsun_> jlewis: (yes)
<jlewis> crimsun, ok, thx, BRB.
<sgodsell> zabecki-tech, did you check the permissions?
<grego> is fedora 9 good?
<NemesisD> anyone know if anyone has gotten around to packaging webkit for ubuntu?
<grego> better than ubuntu?
<zabecki-tech> Yes I have they are set to 777 like it causes them to.
<markqvist> How can i configure xorg, so that i only displays on my external monitor?
<Jordan_U> !best | grego
<ubottu> grego: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chriswr> is there a program that will tell me all my system specs or a screenlet maybe?
<grego> anyone here use fedora?
<bubblegumtate> does anyone have a good guess as to why it takes 10s to ls my home directory
<bubblegumtate> but all others  are normal
<bobertdos> grego: Fedora has its own channels, you know :p
<askand> What is needede for a package to be backported and what IRC channel is right for that kind of discussions?
<chriswr> if not can somone tell me where to get conky's screenlet , i cant find it anywere?????????????
<bobertdos> chriswr: Do you mean like a screenshot?
<zabecki-tech> Like I said I have followed every instruction on the web for the file shares but, I cannot seem to get them to work.
<Jordan_U> grego, Fedora is a very nice distro, they usually have very new innovations in certain areas, for instance if you have an intel card with fedora 9 you can use DRI 2 and kernel  mode context switching, but at the same time their kernel version is too new to work with ATI's proprietary drivers which leaves many users SOL when it comes to 3D support. There are many trade offs
<abc> somebody can help me with a fuckin' ati graphcard ati radeon mobility x1100 on unbuntu 8.04
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: Ok, I got the new alsa, and it's installed. Alsamixer works now, but when I go to the sound prefpane and hit test (the selector is on alsa), i get: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<chriswr> bobertdos: no , like the actual download to get it
<zabecki-tech> I have read that Hardy has problems on shares.
<bobertdos> chriswr: Well, there is Sysinfo........If it's not already installed, it'll be in the repos.
<leeping2008> Hi there, can anyone help me log into my Ubuntu box with VNC? :)
<glitsj16> chriswr: do you need a view of your hardware specs ? if so, try "sudo lshw -html > /path/to/where/you/want/myHWSpecs.html" .. if not i completely misunderstood the question :)
<abc> somebody can help me with a fuckin' ati graphcard ati radeon mobility x1100 on unbuntu 8.04 please
<chriswr> bobertdos ok thnx
<chriswr> glitsj16 i just like the looks of it being on my desktop   :)
<richard> hi
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: What sorts of shares are you trying to set up?
<glitsj16> chriswr: ah, conky it is in that case
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey , i installed screenlets. So now when screenlets starts it starts with two screenlets i dont want, and none of the ones i do want, i tried turning it off all together as in removing it from session, but it wont go away when starting up
<zabecki-tech> I am trying to share some of the folders in my home directory like my music directory and videos
<abc> richard hello
<chriswr> glitsj16: is it  in repos?
<djalex> Text hier eingeben...hallop
<K350> what's the name where of the application from where I cahnge themes in ubuntu?
<abc> i need help
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: Share them with Windows?
<crimsun_> thethirdmoose: so close pulseaudio, or change which [virtual] device it grabs.
<zabecki-tech> yes
<chriswr> glitsj16: and yes it is , thnx
<chriswr> lol
<glitsj16> chriswr: yes, sudo apt-get install conky .. takes some config tweaking though, but google has loads on that
<Seveas> K350, gnome-appearance-properties
<chriswr> glitsj16:  allreddy got it installed now , thnx
<klerfayt> which filesystem should I choose for usb memory stick if I want to access it in windows xp? fat?
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: Well, once you've installed all the Samba packages, you need to follow this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/share-ubuntu-home-directories-using-samba/
<Herbert> fat
<Seveas> klerfayt, yes
<K350> Seveas: thanks a lot!:)
<glitsj16> chriswr: yw :)
<thethirdmoose> crimsun_: How do I change which virtual device it grabs? Pulseaudio gives me audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect: Connection refused in the sound preference pane
<bob39w> can some expert type guy pm me and help me with my graphics?
<klerfayt> Seveas: ext2 is not so good choice?
<AMDpenguin> not really
<Seveas> klerfayt, windows can't read that natively, needs drivers
<btfx> Hey guys, I have a computer with a wireless card that's not showing up on ifconfig. I'm not sure what the model is, I think it's a realtek chipset (I was hoping to get the model via ifconfig)
<chriswr> glitsj16: one more thing , were would i find it after install ....... its not in screenlets , maybe a comand to open it?
<klerfayt> Seveas: thnx
<bob39w> who cann help me?
<bob39w> i have intel 845 issue.
<bob39w> i triyed to fix.. but messed it all up
<zabecki-tech> any thoughts
<Seveas> bob39w, maybe someone can help if you actually say what your issue is
<bobertdos> btfx: Use lspci instead
<glitsj16> chriswr: it's just "conky" yes
<btfx> bobertdos: One sec, lemme try
<bob39w> i did manage to get it at like 1280xsomthing now. so i could work on it..
<zabecki-tech> hello
<chriswr> glitsj16: i know that but how do i open it?
<bob39w> anyone?
<btfx> bobertdos: Thanks!
<bogeyman> whats the command to search for a package u just installed?
<chriswr> glitsj16: oh nvm , you mean just type conky
<chriswr> lol
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: Have you installed the Samba packages??
<Seveas> bogeyman, dpkg -l
<bob39w> OMGS! im willing to use vnc even just someone! help
<Seveas> bob39w, you still haven't explained your problem...
<bob39w> chat it moving to fast!
<bogeyman> hmm i dont see where it says it
<glitsj16> chriswr: yes, sorry wasn't clear on that .. take a look at ~/.conkyrc to configure it to your liking
<bob39w> Seveas:  okay. well i have an intel 845g and i need to pull like 1600x1200  out of it somehow..
<solexious> [Q] How can I control the pins on my paralell port?
<Seveas> bob39w, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if both the card and the monitor support it
<bogeyman> so i just installed uudeview for torrentflux and need to point it to the install dir how do i find that?
<Seveas> solexious, with a hammer.
<solexious> seveas, right...
<chriswr> glitsj16: i tried typing in what you said to configure it , but that doesnt exist it says
<bob39w> Seveas:  can i PM you dude? this is moving fast!
<Seveas> bob39w, no
<gaurio> Hi, I'm trying to install some program but have been unsuccesful in so far. The thing is that i want to remove the files that have been copyed in the hard drive, but I get the message "permision denied" or something like that (the original message is in spanish).
<Seveas> solexious, (maybe be a bit more specific about what you want)
<glitsj16> chriswr: did you get it started ?
<kdorf> Is it possible to run more than one OpenGL app at a time? They'd be in different X servers. I'm trying to do it now -- problem is that the once the second app is loaded on display 2, display 1 just goes completely black.
<solexious> [Q] How can I control the data pins on my paralell port?
<glitsj16> chriswr: you will need to edit that ~/.conkyrc file with a text editor
<zabecki-tech> I still get the same message cannot access
<arooni> how do i search within a gnome-terminal?
<Seveas> kdorf, iirc no. Only one X can use DRI
<gaurio> Oh, I forgot, the files are in /usr/local/
<chriswr> glitsj16: i got conky up and running , but theres no dirrectory called that (and i did unhide the files in the folder)
<caveman26> I have a laptop with a trackpoint and a touchpad, how do I disable that @#$#!! touchpad but not the trackpoint, I hate how the touchpad alwase screws up my work cuz its in the frigon way... sorry about the attitude, but this is one annoying problem
<kdorf> Seveas: Fair enough. Is it at least possible to change which X is using DRI?
<Seveas> gaurio, if you're sure you don't remove too much: sudo rm /usr/local/whateveryouwanttoremove
<caveman26> I use KdE btw
<Seveas> kdorf, no idea
<bogeyman> so Seveas i do dpkg -l uudeview? like that?
<gaurio> Severas: Thank you!
<Seveas> bogeyman, if you're looking for package info, yes. For package contents, use dpkg -L uudeview
<glitsj16> chriswr: ~ is a shortcut for your /home/<your-username/ dir, it should be there (check with "ls -a" from terminal or use nautilus, whatever you prefer)
<kdorf> Seveas: well, thanks for at least verifying I can't get 3D on both of them at the same time so I don't waste time trying to make it work
<bob39w> Seveas:  it says like: mode 4b is 1600x1200  in xorg.log
<digitaltao> hey guys, i just got a new netgear wireless n USB adapter how to I install and configure it in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> bob39w, pastebin the entire logfile and give me the url. Need to see the entire lo
<Seveas> g
<bob39w> ok
<chriswr> glitsj16: i know how to edit but the file you are telling me to edit doesnt exist
<Seveas> digitaltao, make sure you have the latest version of ubuntu and all updates. Then plug it in and it should work. If not, run lsusb after plugging it in and pastebin the output
<bogeyman> ahh
<bogeyman> ty Seveas
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: How did you go about changing the Samba file?
<Skyrail> Erm, I'm having a number of problems installing ubuntu, firstly my resolution is stuck at 800x600 (I usually have it at around 1280x1024) but then even worse neither of my HDD's are being recognised at the partitioning step :/
<digitaltao> Seveas: allright I will try that.
<zabecki-tech> I used gedit
<zabecki-tech> then I reloaded samba
<gaurio> Ok, here I am again. The thing I forgot to say is I want to remove a directory. How can I do this?
<zabecki-tech> I get the cannot access message
<glitsj16> chriswr; okay .. did you try find or locate to check if you have it somewhere else ? (if you just installed it, run "sudo updatedb" , let that finish and check with "locate conky" to see where it is on HD)
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: What's your Windows workgroup name?
<Seveas> Skyrail, the video problem could be a missing driver (how new is the card?) Haven't heard of unrecognized disks in a looooooong time though. Is the cd ok?
<zabecki-tech> mshome
<Seveas> gaurio, sudo rm -r /usr/local/whateveryouinstalled
<zabecki-tech> Like I said they can see me and the folders in windows but the cannot open the folders.
<bob39w> Seveas:  http://pastebin.com/m582ddfc8 thats all of it.
<gaurio> Seveas: Thank you again!
<AlexJP> hello is it possible to chat on multiple servers simultaneously using xchat
<Starnestommy> AlexJP: yes
<Skyrail> Seveas: the card is an nVidia 7900GS so it's 'quite' new so to speak. I always have video card problems. Always, no matter what the card it's a complete pain as I can never seem to remember how to fix it properly, and if I do It never works more then once.
<bolla85> bye bye and good nigght
<Seveas> Skyrail, ubuntu devs are still improving nvidia driver integration. After installing hardy (when that finally succeeds) try using the envy tool for the videocard
<glitsj16> chriswr: there should be a system-wide /etc/conky/conky.conf .. you can always copy that to your user dir as a base and edit that after renaming it to .conkyrc
<Seveas> Skyrail, still puzzled about the disks though... what kind of disks? does 'sudo fdisk -l' see them?
<Skyrail> As for the disc, I'm sure it's okay, I downloaded it using DownloadThemAll (or whatever the addon is called) and used the MD5 sum and it seemed okay with it, I burnt it onto disc in Windows using nero and got the problem, so I tried taking it over onto linux and burning it using that
<digitaltao_> Allright here is my pastebin for lsusb http://www.pastebin.org/52466
<MaxHeadroom> Hello, does anyone here use Toonel proxy? am trying to find info about their rep
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: and you changed all the attributes? browseable, valid users, writable?
<zabecki-tech> yes
<Skyrail> Seveas: two different ones, both 250Gb SATA :/ fdisk sees...nothing 0_o
<zabecki-tech> I want anyone to be able to access them.
<bobertdos> hmm............Perhaps you should try making a new directory in Home with maximum permissions to all.
<AlexJP> StarfleetNDP, any tips?
<bob39w> Seveas:  did you get my pastebin? and thanks..
<zabecki-tech> I have tried that.
<chriswr> locate conky
<lazertek> anybody know how i can make posts under a different page other than home in wordpress?
<Seveas> bob39w, saw it and am reading it, the driver is quite unhelpful as it doesn't say why attempts to use higher resolutions fail, which seems to indicate that they don't fail
<Seveas> bob39w, which resolution do you get?
<Seveas> lazertek, try #wordpress :)
<askand> What does it take to have a package backported?
<lazertek> Seveas: i did but nobody is active on there... and since I am putting up info on ubuntu i thought maybe someone could help me out here
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu has been freezing up a bit often;  how can i figure out why that happened (twice today)
<Seveas> askand, someone who backports it :)
<notwist> wow, i wish somebody told me about "envy" before i tried installing nvidia drivers manually...
<lazertek> Seveas: didn't get you
<bob39w> ok i used the 915 res hack or what ever and i got it to get me to liike 1280x1024 with the choice of 1600x1200 but i click it and it all goes WILD. like black screen and like 5 diff screens.
<Jack_Sparrow> lazertek You need to ask in Wordpress and be patient
<Seveas> bob39w, try using 'intel' instead of 'i810' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glitsj16> chriswr: there's a howto at http://sudosys.be/?q=conky you might find instructive
<bob39w> ok
<digitaltao_> So I Just bought a new netgear wireless usb adapter WN121T. Ubuntu is not recongnizeing it even though it shows up in lsusb. Here is my pastebin for LSUSB http://www.pastebin.org/52466 any ideas guys?
<Seveas> that doesn't need the 915 hack
<bob39w> ok
<zabecki-tech> any ideas
<lazertek> Jack_Sparrow: i know but there is no one active there so if someone here knows it would be great help
<bob39w> so do i set my xorg.conf to defult?
<Seveas> lazertek, apparently noone in here knows, sorry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lazertek We are politely telling you that asking here is offtopic
<MonkeysUncle> ya offtopic bitch
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeysUncle Please dont do that
<lazertek> Jack_Sparrow: i know... sorry about that... guess i'll ask in ubuntu offtopic
<lazertek> MonkeysUncle: go suck yo ***** you *** ** * ***** figure it out...
<bobertdos> zabecki-tech: I admit, I'm running out
<lazertek> MonkeysUncle: you can't help then keep shut
<zabecki-tech> I just don't understand it.
<Seveas> digitaltao_, you'll need to use ndiswrapper with that thing
<Seveas> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23148 should help you along
<MonkeysUncle> lazertek: sorry, but I dont speak idiot
<Skyrail> Seveas: does the not-finding-harddisks problem sound like a corrupt download?
<lazertek> MonkeysUncle: well learn to show some respect then
<Seveas> Skyrail, not necessarily
<digitaltao_> Seveas, ok what is ndiswrapper?
<lazertek> Jack_Sparrow: i didnt mean to be rude
<Jack_Sparrow> lazertek Stop
<lazertek> Jack_Sparrow: ok... lol .. i was just apologizing...
<Seveas> digitaltao_, read that page I linked you to :)
<MonkeysUncle> oh god... I got kicked cause I told him i dont speak his language
<MonkeysUncle> what next
<digitaltao_> oh thanks sevas I didnt see that
<zabecki-tech> Well I will try a few things will be back.
<MonkeysUncle> may be I should go the MS support chan
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeysUncle Stop this.. now
<Skyrail> Seveas: if it's nothing terribly obvious or a problem with ubuntu/my hardware then maybe I should try and see if other distros recognise them...I need to get some up-to-date distros really haha
<Seveas> Skyrail, try fedora, their latest version is a bit newer than ubuntu's latest. Could just be the difference. I suspect a missing driver for your sata controller
<Skyrail> Seveas: that's a shame, maybe i can try next release, or if anyone creates the drivers for the next update for 8.04. I'll scout around for other distros, I just picked ubuntu as it was the first distro I picked a while ago to get into linux =]
<Yud_Zroc> how do i use a windows xp recover cd (oem) to restore windows...
<Yud_Zroc> grub wont let me
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail did you try booting the cd with all_generic_ide
<Seveas> Skyrail, the 2nd alpha version of the next ubuntu release is also out already. You could try that to see if the driver is there. It's not recommended for daily use yet though
<Seveas> Yud_Zroc, find a windows support channel. This is ubuntu support
<Yud_Zroc> Seveas: its an ubuntu problem....it wont let me can it... (its for a friend)
<Seveas> Yud_Zroc, and grub doesn't boot cd's. If you want to boot from cd, change that in your bios
<MonkeysUncle> but I thought Ubuntu loves
<MonkeysUncle> Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeysUncle Again, please stop..  Try and stay on topic
#ubuntu 2008-07-19
<MonkeysUncle> Jack_Sparrow: so Ubuntu does not love Windows?
<Jetts> wondering if anyone has some experience with Grub, I'm having a very strange problem, just re-installed a system (due to a dead hard drive), and for some reason I'm getting suck at "GRUB loading, please wait..." with no error messages
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: okay, I'll write that down and look into it :)
<Jetts> I've tried re-installing grub about 10 times, and even double checking boot order and the bootable flags on the partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Jetts Are you mixing ide and sata drives
<_xyz> can you run WINE alongside Cedega without problems?
<Skyrail> Lets hope I can get this sorted, be back later, hopefully
<Jetts> Jack_Sparrow yes, I have 4 sata drives in the box and 1 IDE with the IDE containing my root partition - the sata drives are set up in LVM for data storage
<askand> What could be wrong if I cant satisfy Build-dependencies with apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jetts There is alot of info on how that can cause problems
<Seveas> Jetts, and the bios is configured to boot from the ide one?
<Jetts> Seveas: yes, nothing has changed - I was using an IDE drive before without problems
<Jack_Sparrow> askand What changes have you made to sources? and what exactly are you trying to install
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, well, if it boots from the ide disk, and / lives there that shouldn't give any problems afaik
<presly> hola
<Seveas> Jetts, is it hard to disconnect the sata disks for a test? if not, can you try that?
<owner> HEY GUYS I AM DOING A NET INSTALL OF UBUNTU GOT TO THE PART WHERE I SPECIFY A MIRROR SITE  AAND I AM KINDA STUCK THERE  BAD MIRROR SITE  ANY HELP
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas ide and sata often flip ans primary drives on some bios's
<Flannel> !caps | owner
<ubottu> owner: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> owner lose the caps please
<askand> Jack_Sparrow: I am trying to get the source for rhythmbox
<Jetts> Seveas: I'll take a look, just have to label the cables - will let you know though, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> askand and what changes have you made to sources
<Flannel> !mirrors | owner
<ubottu> owner: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Seveas> owner, try: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<_xyz> can you run WINE alongside Cedega without problems?
<owner> SORRY THE INSTLALLER IS ASKING FOR THIS WHAT DO I PUT IN THEN
<owner> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> owner STOP using CAPS
<owner> sorry
<fad> Hello - I downloaded ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386 and tried to install it but after the initial screen where I select my language and the ubuntu graphic it kicks me to a (initramfs) and I can't seem to make it past...
<askand> Jack_Sparrow: You mean softwaresources? I have added som PPA:s but none that contains rhythmbox
<Jetts> Seveas okay now I'm getting Error 21: Selected disk does not exist, which makes sense because when I installed grub there were other disks in the system - any suggestions on how I can get the system running with the sata drives plugged in?
<Jack_Sparrow> askand Pastebin your sources list.
<lwizardl> hi
<Seveas> Jetts, plug it all in, boot from a cd, reinstall grub
<Seveas> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cheiron> http://tinyurl.com/jha3s
<lwizardl> anyone know how I can make a mkv into a mpeg2 file using only linux programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheiron What is that link for
<Jetts> Seveas how will re-installing grub after I plug it all back in cause a problem, won't I end up with the same freezing problem?
<askand> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m749f51a5
<Seveas> Jetts, I don't think so
<sgodsell> lwizardl, did you try ffmpeg?
<Seveas> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cheiron> http://tinyurl.com/jha3s
<lwizardl> sgodsell, no i have not, I've never used that application before
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, Cheiron is a bot, please exterminate
<Jack_Sparrow> that was my thought
<Jack_Sparrow> askand That is one ugly source.list
<askand> Jack_Sparrow: Indeed, I was embarressed to post it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<myles7897> can anyone help me get a stack trace from Firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl   personal business
<Skyrail> So, after doing what you said Jack_Sparrow fdisk shows my drives. However it seems slightly suspicious and I believe you may be right Seveas about broken/missing drivers for it
<Seveas> Skyrail, what did Jack_Sparrow say?
<Skyrail> F6 during bootup, remove quiet + splash and put all_generic_ide before the --
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Skyrail> It worked but I missed loads of it as it goes fast, does it save a log anywhere of it?
<Drk_Guy> How can i compile some code for windows inside linux?
<Drk_Guy> It won't use any windows API
<Drk_Guy> I just need to create an EXE out of it
<Seveas> Skyrail, interesting. In that case I'm interested in the output of dmesg now and the output of dmesg after a reboot without doing that. Maybe we can isolate the problem
<Seveas> !enter | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Drk_Guy> Sorry Seveas
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: MingW/Msys and gcc
<Seveas> Drk_Guy, and you're looking for mingw.
<AlexJP> hello, i am having trouble with a network interface (eth0) it ha been working, and suddenly disappeared from ifconfig and lshw -C network. Any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, Compiling inside wine?
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: no
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, sudo apt-get install mingw?
<Drk_Guy> lol
<famelix> Hello everyone!
<linduxed> is there anyone who knows how to get a akm02se keyboard running?
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: come to #ubuntu-offtopic, and stop using the ente rkey as punctuation
<aceer> hey everyone
<Skyrail> Seveas: okay, I've piped it to a file, I'll upload the file and I'll restart and do the same thing :)
<famelix> I just installed Famelix on my IBM Thinkpad and would really like some help with it.. does anyone have experience with this distro
<sohocoke> what should i look at if an entry in /etc/cron.d doesn't get run?
<famelix> Theres a few problems Im having, and have a few general questions.. anyone?
<Seveas> famelix, this is ubuntu support, not famelix support
<goodseed> hi
<aceer> I'll throw my question out there - My laptop motherboard died, kept the hd, reinstalled ubuntu on new computer, was wondering if there was a easy way to copy over all my settings
<user__> hi, question, can Ubuntu be used to work on an Pentium Four 64 mb ram computer?   Hardy Heron ?
<notwist> user__: you should use xubuntu
<notwist> user__: uses less cpu and memory
<Seveas> user__, pentium 4 with 64mb? that's a weird configuration...
<jeimuzu> this a help room for ubuntu?
<Seveas> jeimuzu, yes :)
<Jetts> Seveas okay I plugged it all back in, re-installed grub, and the important part of the menu.lst is root (hd4,0), but now I'm getting the same problem I was before... at least now I know its the sata drives that are messing it up... wonder if I switch to lilo if I'll have the same problem
<nickrud> aceer, all of your personal settings are in the /home/<username> directory in the files and directories that begin with a period. Copy those over
<AlexJP> anyone know why my ethernet device would stop working?
<user__> ok thanks
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, You need to be a bit more specific.
<jeimuzu> k why don't i have themes under prefrences
<aceer> nickrud - just copy over the new /home/username dir? would that copy over my firefox settings and all that?
<Seveas> Jetts, (hd4,0) seems wrong to me, try changing that to (hd0,0)
<notwist> jeimuzu: its called "appearance" i think
<Seveas> Jetts, and yeah, lilo is all in the MBR and doesn't need to load parts of itself from other places on the disk, making it more likely to succees
<Ahadiel> jeimuzu, System => Preferences => Appearance
<nickrud> aceer, yes, along with any data you saved for yourself
<jeimuzu> k tghanks
<jeimuzu> so you download new themes to that folder?
<aceer> nickrud - ok thanks, all the other files and folders are they worth keeping, or are they all just duplicate stuff now
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, well, i have been usig it to connect to my router and set it up for wifi access. yesterday i typed ifconfig, and i only see wlan0 and l0. eth0 has vanished. it is also not listed when i do lshw -C network
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, anything about it in dmesg?
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, also, ifconfig -a?
<Seveas> jeimuzu, no, you can simply download them to wherever you want and use the appearance dialog to install them
<jeimuzu> you guys know anything about yaho chat?
<nickrud> aceer, not sure what you mean: if you mean all the stuff that's not in your $HOME , don't worry about them on the original install.
<notwist> jeimuzu: download them to ~/.themes/
<jeimuzu> k
<sysop1972> to do an installation of LAMP and Ubuntu 8.04 server with a GUI do I click other options before install?
<AlexJP> Ahadiel,  ill check...
<aceer> nickrud - sorry, little vague, basically all the info i need would be kept in the home/username directory, what about any other stuff I have installed, is there a easy way to apply all that?
<kyncani> AlexJP: there has been a kernel update two days ago or so, you may try with the previous kernel (assuming you have updated of course)
<nickrud> aceer, once you copy all them over from the first disk into your home on the new disk, they apply as soon as the app is started. Say you had firefox closed, copied over the old .mozilla dir, as soon as you open firefox the old settings would be seen
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, can you have a look please? http://pastebin.com/m2d15deb9
<linduxed> is there anyone who knows how to get a akm02se keyboard running?
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, And eth0 didn't show up in ifconfig -a?
<Seveas> linduxed, have you tried the forums?
<Bizzeh> is there a patch for grub available that ubuntu uses to add the "quiet" command to it?
<AlexJP> nope
<Baughn> linduxed: Wireless? Bluetooth-type, or usb?
<AlexJP> just l0 and wlan0
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh Edit your grub/menu.lst
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, Hrm, as someone mentioned earlier, you may want to try a previous kernel. (From the grub menu)
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: no, iwant the patch, so i can add it into grub on my LFS
<Seveas> Bizzeh, yes, if you 'apt-get source grub' it's in grub-0.97/debian/patches/quiet.diff
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, will i have to type a certain command to get a previous kernel?
<jpastore> hi I just installed a wireless N card in my laptop, but it looks like I'm still using 802.11g when I do iwconfig. is there anyway to force it to use N instead of G?
<threeseas> trying to run eric4 but it seems it doesn't make the tcp connection to the shell it is started from..... any help?
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, When you get to the grub menu, there should be several Ubuntu options.
<Bizzeh> Seveas: and, if i dont have an ubuntu install :) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh I have never heard of a patch
<Seveas> Bizzeh,
<AlexJP> yeh like press C for command line, etc.?
<Ahadiel> Bizzeh, I thought you just add quiet?
<RoAkSoAx> jpastore, is your access point an N based standard?
<Seveas> Bizzeh, http://people.ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/quiet.diff
<Baughn> jpastore: 802.11n still isn't finalized, and.. last I checked, the few n cards that are even supported in linux are only supported in g mode. That was a few months ago, though; you should keep checking
<wigren> hi all! i have a nvidia GForce 6100 that i'm not to fond of. I'm looking for a new graphics card. i don't need any thing special, just compiz and simple games. any suggestions?
<Bizzeh> Ahadiel: you do, when you have a patched version of grub from ubuntu, when you have vanilla ubuntu, it doesnt exist
<Bizzeh> ty Seveas
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, Uhh, The topmost option should be the most recent kernel you have installed. So at the menu just use your arrow keys to go to a lower one.
<Baughn> wigren: What's wrong with the one you have?
<Seveas> I assume you mean vanilla grub? :)
<Ahadiel> Vanilla ubuntu is debian, yes?
<Baughn> Ahadiel: No, ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Ahadiel: it's based on debian but isn't
<Skyrail> Seveas: any idea how to compare to files (or large text blocks) quickly and easily? And I'm sure dmesg doesn't show all of the messages shown at boot up :/
<aceer> nickrud - last question i hope, the .mozilla dir would be in the home/username dir?
<Seveas> Bizzeh, please note that this patch is applied after some other patches so it might not apply cleanly on a vanilla grub
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, oh yeah! wondered why there were two all of a sudden!
<AlexJP> brb then
<Baughn> Skyrail: diff -u file1 file2
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, thanks!
<Skyrail> Oh nevermind, maybe it does
<Bizzeh> Ahadiel: you have no idea what im asking, and Seveas solved my problem
<wigren> Baughn, compiz doesn't work on it. or i should say it does, but it makes my sound all distorted. and dvd play back is hit or miss
<nickrud> aceer, yes
<Bizzeh> Seveas: its ok, i was gonna use the patch to manually mod the code anyway
<Ahadiel> Bizzeh, How can you just assume that?
<Bizzeh> thanks very much for this :D
<threeseas> what tools might I use to check local tcp connections?
<Skyrail> Baughn: I'll give that a try, thank you, so many commands I never knew about heh
<Baughn> wigren: That sounds more like a motherboard issue, tbh
<Seveas> Bizzeh, have fun with it
<Baughn> wigren: AGP card?
<sysop1972> When you add a new hard drive to a Ubuntu system is it the same as adding a drive to a windows system? Does it automatically detect it and then it just needs to be formatted?
<Seveas> threeseas, netstat, tcpdump, iptraf, bwm
<Bizzeh> Ahadiel: because of what you have said.. it relates in no way to what im trying to do and what Seveas has helped me do
<threeseas> tlks
<Seveas> threeseas, depends on what information you want :)
<threeseas> thanks
<Jetts> Seveas no dice with lilo - it hangs as well if I have the sata drives plugged in
<Ahadiel> Bizzeh, I only said one thing to you
<kyncani> sysop1972: yep
<Jordan_U> Jettis, What is the problem you are having?
<Seveas> Jetts, with grub, edit menu.lst to use (hd0,0)
<Ahadiel> Bizzeh, And that was to try adding quiet.
<Baughn> wigren: (Sounds like it isn't allocating sufficient PCI bandwidth to the sound card, or dvd.. er, that takes a bit, but I doubt it's the card, at least not by itself
<Jetts> Seveas going to switch back to grub and try changing the menu.lst like you suggested
<wigren> Baughn, to be honest i'm not sure. how can i tell with out taking it apart. i bought it in 2005.
<aceer> nickrud - thanks alot
<Jetts> Jordan_U I have a mix of IDE and sata drives, specifically 1 IDE (primary boot drive) and 4 sata drives (for storage), if I unplug the sata drives life is dandy to boot up, if I plug them in both lilo and grub freeze without any error messages
<Baughn> wigren: Run lspci, see how many different numbers there are on the very first column
<wigren> Baughn, 00:00.0?
<Baughn> wigren: No, just 00:
<Baughn> wigren: It goes bus:device.subdevice
<Jordan_U> Jettis, Is there any output from either?
<Baughn> wigren: You presumably have more than one pci device, but I'd like to know how many busses there are
<Baughn> wigren: If it's /all/ 00, that means they're all on the same pci bus, and you've got a /pci/ gfx card - that would definitely be a problem. If everything but the card is 00: and the card is 01:, that means it's agp, pretty much. If there are lots of them, pci express.. or some more unusual pci setups, but those are mostly in laptops
<Jetts> Jordan_U nope, just stuck at Loading Grub, Please wait... (can't remember the exact message)
<linduxed> Baughn: Seveas: its a usb based wireless RF-connection mouse+keyboard combo that is totally dead when used under linux
<threeseas> Saveas: I'm trying to see the local connection between eric4 IDe and the shell/terminal from which it was started from and perhaps get it going it not
<Seveas> Jordan_U, basically: grub looks for its rootdevice in the wrong place :)
<linduxed> Baughn: Seveas: or so it seems
<wigren> Baughn, the last on e is 04
<Skyrail> Oh man, wish I understood this diff file haha
<Baughn> linduxed: Do other usb-based mice/keyboards work?
<sysop1972> kyncani: The system I am making is a file server wo there are shared folders.  What I am wondering is how it will work when more storage is needed and I add a drive. Will I need to create new shares on that drive or does it somehow add the new drive space to the old shares?
<Sp0tter> I'm having problems with occasionaly i cannot remotely connect to my ubuntu server after a restart.  This has happened intermitantly since I added my taps and bridge for VitualBox.  This is my interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/m40e0464c  , are there any ovbious problems with it?  I have onephysical nic and want to have two bridged virtual ones.
<Baughn> wigren: Ah hmm. Can you type lspci -vv and paste the output somewhere?
<Seveas> linduxed, does it work in windows *without* additional drivers?
<linduxed> Baughn: well yeah ive got a razer plugged in now
<Sp0tter> Doh, i broke the paste rule.   Edit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28367/
<linduxed> Seveas: have not tried that yet, but the shit says PnP
<Baughn> linduxed: Then if we assume HID is working, the obvious conclusion is that your mouse is broken and doesn't support HID properly. Not good.
<Baughn> linduxed: Does it require drivers to work in windows?
<Seveas> linduxed, can you plug it in now and see what dmesg reports about it?
<linduxed> Baughn: dont know yet havent tried it there
<Baughn> linduxed: Does it /come/ with drivers? A CD?
<kyncani> sysop1972: you may take a look at lvm. Wikipedia and google are your friends.
<linduxed> Baughn: yupp a cd
<Seveas> Baughn, (probably for keys with extra functions)
<Baughn> linduxed: Too bad. If it didn't, that wouldn't be it.
<linduxed> Seveas: ive plugged it in now
<Jetts> Seveas you're gonna love this, changed menu.lst to hd0,0 and still same behavior
<Baughn> Seveas: *nod*
<Baughn> linduxed: Can you paste the last few lines of dmesg output, then?
<Seveas> Jetts, well sh!t :)
<vices> i'm having trouble understanding what the numbers here mean (related to the diff command) http://pastie.org/236855
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, nah still not got it man
<Baughn> Jetts: Can you check if you happen to have a menu.lst /and/ a grub.conf?
<Jetts> Seveas ya, if it was something relatively simple, I probably would've gotten it by now ;)
<Jetts> Baughn sure, give me a minute to boot into rescue mode again, but I'm fairly certain I just have a menu.lst
<Seveas> Jetts, I'm running out of clues... are there things in the bios that allow you to change bios order? Or can you try installing with sata unplugged and booting with sata plugged in?
<wigren> Baughn: is this ok? http://www.mediafire.com/?ngtqkj1nmz0
<jpastore> Baughn, where do I check?
<kyncani> sysop1972: without lvm, either 1) you will need to create a new share or 2) you can mount the drive in a directory within your share, so that that specific directory will be hosted on a new drive.
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, Hrm, that's trange. What ethernet card do you have?
<d600> when i try to move a 4.3gb file to my external hdd it says no more space but my hdd is 20gb and empty
<Baughn> vices: They're meant for patch input; you don't want to try reading them
<jpastore> RoAkSoAx, yes I have a linksys wrt110 N router
<Baughn> vices: diff -u will give nicer output, though. Decimal, at least.
<Baughn> vices: diff -u -c 3, nicer yet
<linduxed> Baughn: http://pastebin.com/m25561962
<Ahadiel> strange*
<Jetts> Seveas I think part of the problem is I'm using PCI - Sata cards to load in two extra sata drives, because my bios is set to boot hd-0 first and sata drives second
<vices> Baughn: ohh, ok, I wanted to try inputting the lines myself by hand
<jpastore> My biggest problem is that azureus or any large file transfers causes my wireless to hang and I have to reconnect to the wireless network...some times restart
<jpastore> it's very frustrating
<Baughn> wigren: That's silly. Use a pastebin - rafb.net, maybe
<linduxed> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m25561962
<vices> Baughn: so those aren't line numbers or anything?
<jpastore> with a g router I'm ok though
<Seveas> Jetts, then the trick with installing grub with sata unplugged might actually work
<Baughn> vices: They are. Or something.
<Sp0tter> Could someone using bridged networking with more than one virtualbox please pastebin their interfaces file?
<Baughn> vices: diff -u -c 3 really is nicer. Use that. ;)
<vices>  Baughn alright, thanks :)
<d600> when i try to move a 4.3gb file to my external hdd it says no more space but my hdd is 20gb and empty
<Jetts> Seveas okay I'll give that a whirl - at this point, just booting would make me happy
<aceer> are there any good lists or sites for things to do after a fresh install of ubuntu
<Baughn> linduxed: Well, according to this output it's working
<wigren> Baughn: http://rafb.net/p/sbEheq35.html
<Baughn> linduxed: Are you /sure/ your mouse isn't working? If you cat /dev/input/mice and move the mouse, does it have no effect on output?
<linduxed> Baughn: well yeah and lsusb lists it too
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, its a netgear fa31
<Seveas> linduxed, did you do weird things to your xorg.conf?
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, fa311*****
<Baughn> wigren: Ah heh. PCI Express.
<Seveas> linduxed, does the keybosrd work in rescue mode?
<notwist> Seveas: um yeah im pretty sure
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, Did you have to download any special drivers for it, or did it just work out of the box?
<RoAkSoAx> jpastore, i don't think you are gonna be able to get it working on N standard
<Baughn> wigren: I don't know what may be causing the problems, then. I /guess/ going into your bios and resetting to "safe" setting might do something; you should try that
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, just intalled linux and it was there
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, installed*
<Baughn> wigren: But as for a replacement.. well, try to borrow one to make sure it isn't your mobo first
<Seveas> notwist, ?
<wigren> Baughn: alright will do. thanks
<jpastore> RoAkSoAx, ok that kinda sucks...any ideas why my wireless would just stop working on large file transfers?
<Baughn> wigren: Beyond that, ATI cards should be getting good support.. er, sometime next year, maybe. Old ones already work well with the open-source driver, but then we're talking 9800 or so.
<Baughn> Which I doubt you'll find in pci-express form
<RoAkSoAx> jpastore, try blacklisting ipv6
<max_> For some reason, sound plays out of my computer (and speakers, but sometimes only from my computer). I tried muting everything in alsamixer, with no success. How do I disable my built in speakers?
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: ok i just fired up the mouse now (as this is a mouse+keyboard combo, i didnt put batteries into the mouse before as ive got a superior mouse, just wanted the keyboard)
<Baughn> max_: Cut the speaker wires. No, seriously.
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: and it works
<jpastore> RoAkSoAx, modify /etc/modules/blacklist right? and jsut add ipv6?
<Seveas> max_, the pcspeaker beeps or actual sound?
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, When was it last working?
<Baughn> max_: Oh, or google://ubuntu+system+beep
<sysop1972> kyncani: I heard LVM was not very reduntant and if it fails you will have a hard time recovering the data.
<AlexJP> yesterday
<cottima> hello, I am trying to config my bios, should HPET (High Precision Event Timer) be enabled? Does it make a difference?
<glitsj16> aceer: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/04/things-to-do-on-your-new-ubuntu-804.html could be a starting place for that
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: so apparently the connection is ok, but theres something strange with the keyboard
<Baughn> linduxed: Righto. Then you just have to get X pointed at it.
<Seveas> linduxed, maybe the batteries in the keyboard are empty/connected the wrong way around?
<aceer> glitsj16 thanks!
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, or maybe the day before, cant remember. it was definitely working on wednesday anyway
<Baughn> linduxed: I imagine the "strange" thing is that you have two keyboards connected, and linux doesn't know which to use
<Baughn> Though sure, check for batteries
<kyncani> sysop1972: lvm is not redundancy, as is a single standard drive. You should keep making backup.
<linduxed> Seveas: nope, its got an inbuilt calculator and its on
<Seveas> Baughn, linux can deal with multiple keyboards just fine
<glitsj16> aceer: no problem, enjoy the ubuntu :)
<Seveas> I regularly have 3 connected :)
<max_> Sound still comes from my computer.
<Baughn> Seveas: Depends on X setup though, doesn't it?
<aceer> love it!
<linduxed> Baughn: well this is a laptop....
<Baughn> linduxed: Doesn't mean you can't rip out the old one
<Seveas> linduxed, drat. Maybe not synced with the basestation? There's usually a sync button on both base and keyboard
<Baughn> linduxed: No, as Seveas says, it /should/ work fine. Might just need a little extra setup.
<Seveas> Baughn, default X
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, any clue?
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, That's strange. Maybe the card somehow came loose or it just died. -_-
<chriswr> i just downloaded corkys screenlet , how do i make it stick to the desktop instead of all my applications going under it?
<linduxed> Baughn: Seveas: just pressed the reset button on the keyboard, no effect
<AlexJP> the card is in because the light on it is on
<sysop1972> kyncani: I does access multiple drives as a single drive though, correct?  Kind of like a striped raid?  So if one drive fails you are in big trouble?
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, yeah the card light is on, and ethernet connection indicator on router is on too
<RoAkSoAx> jpastore, in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist add: blacklist ipv6 and then reboot and verify if it has been blacklisted
<Seveas> linduxed, hit <ctrl><alt><f2> and see if it works there. TO get back to the gui, hit <alt><f7>
<Baughn> ..why would you want to disable ipv6?
<kyncani> sysop1972: yeah, but what if you don't use lvm and one drive fails ?
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, Hrm, well the card itself could be defective. How long have you had it for? (And just to clarify, it doesn't show up in ifconfig -a?)
<linduxed> Seveas: nope it didnt work there
<Seveas> Baughn, some nasty providers have such a crappy setup that your connection slows down a lot if you enable it
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, ive had it a few weeks
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, it works fine in windoze
<Seveas> linduxed, ok, so it's not an X problem
<chriswr> can anyone help i just downloaded corkys screenlet (i allredy have the editing file in my home folder)  , how do i make it stick to the desktop instead of all my applications going under it?
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, just not in linux
<Baughn> Seveas: Also known as "old routers that handle ipv6 in software.. on 30MHz processors"
<Baughn> But yeah, I guess
<sysop1972> kyncani: it is quite a bit easier to recover because reconstucting data that is spread over multiple drives is not fun.
<Baughn> That only happens if you also /use/ it, though
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, Oh -_- Well that's not good.
<owner> need help with installer
<bobertdos> AlexJP: Does it show up in lspci?
<Seveas> Baughn, or dns fuckups, though that can be remedied with a firefox tweak (the primary victim of that)
<Jordan_U> owner, What problem are you having?
<owner> I am stuck in the menu
<owner> chose a mirror site
<Baughn> Seveas: Me, I don't /have/ an ipv4 address. Pity me.
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: ok so status is: RF-link works fine with mouse, but not with keyb. keyb doesnt work in neither X nor in shell, it has been reset a couple of times
<notwist> owner: choose one close to you
<Seveas> owner, choose this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Baughn> Well, unless "10.14.3.171" is supposed to count
<Seveas> Baughn, you still have 127.0.0.1 :)
<kyncani> sysop1972: afaik, it's not any easier. In fact, it's the same.
<owner> i have it just comes back whit the same
<owner> chose a mirror
<Jetts> Seveas I'm ready to throw this computer across the room - I just installed grub on the ide drive with only that drive in, and it boots fine, as soon as I plug in even one sata drive the system hangs on "GRUB loading, please wait..."
<Jordan_U> owner, Are you using the alternate install CD?
<Seveas> Jetts, stop using the IDE drive? :)
<__yy> Hi all, I installed flashplugin-nonfree in an attempt to make flash use less cpu. Now I get no sound with flash with or without flashplugin-nonfree installed. What have I done?????
<AlexJP> no not in lspci
<owner> i am doing a networkinstall
<Seveas> __yy, you broke it :)
<Jordan_U> Jettis, Are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<AlexJP> __yy there are some issues with flashplayer 9
<Jetts> Seveas if only it were that simple, my 4 sata drives are each raid-1 with lvm on top of the raid... and I'm out of sata ports
<Baughn> __yy: The nonfree plugin does /not/ use less cpu, either
<owner> have the menu eveythinglooks good
<Jetts> Jordan_U far as I'm aware everything was working fine up until my IDE drive died
<Baughn> Quite the opposite
<__yy> Seveas: obviously, I'm really looking for what part of it I broke.
<owner> dhcp running ok
<AlexJP> --yy try the beta version of flash player 10
<Ahadiel> AlexJP, I'm not sure what else to tell you. Maybe try posting on the forum about it to see if anyone else is having the problem.
<__yy> AlexJP: I will try that
<AlexJP> Ahadiel, ok thanks mate
<owner> according to the installer at least
<__yy> Baughn: yes, I've noticed that
<AlexJP> --yy ive heard its worked for some poeple
<owner> now i am stuck here
<Baughn> __yy: Oh, but you might try dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Seveas> owner, I've given you an answer 3 times now. Have you even tried it?
<__yy> AlexJP: I assume the beta flash player is not in the repos?
<owner> i know bro tried it didnt do anything still came back with the same
<owner> menu
<jmarsden> /leave
<AlexJP> __yy you can get it from macromedia website
<AlexJP> __yy or bobertdos may know the url
<Seveas> owner, the menu that says 'pick a mirror' or the one that has a list of instaler steps? if it's the latter, just go for the next step
<__yy> AlexJP: ok, just making sure there isn't a package before I go installing manually
<AlexJP> __yy i dont think so
<AlexJP> __yy dont forget to uninstall all other flash first
<BrandonS> Hi all!!!
<BrandonS> God damn lots of people in here
<Seveas> BrandonS, about 500 below our record right now
<Seveas> so it's not too bad yet :)
<BrandonS> lol
<BrandonS> Well Hi I'm Brandon I'm 17 and I'm from California
<Jetts> Seveas interesting - just reset my bios settings to default and apparently I'm getting an Error 21 now - I'm going to try re-installing grub with everything plugged in
<BrandonS> And I just wanted to say I discovered Ubuntu a year ago and thought it was great
<chriswr> plzzz help , i need a screenlet to stay under everything instead of always on top (the screenlet is corkys) and i dont know what to put in the file to command it to do that
<BrandonS> But I can't use it because Microsoft Flight Simulator won't work with it
<td123> so, I was wanting to switch somebody to ubuntu, (nub) but I'm having difficulty getting wmv support that is embedded in web pages. Is there anything that I can use?
<BrandonS> But! I'm bored with Flight Simulator and want to go back to ubuntu! But I need a good linux tutorial
<freebse> lol of course MS Flight Sim does not work :)
<Seveas> td123, w32codecs (http://www.medibuntu.org) and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Skyrail> Seveas: well there were definitely a large number of changes, it's a matter of going through them and knowing what to look for I guess?
<Dr_willis> BrandonS,  linuxlinks.com is a good place to start. :)
<owner> it list the steps and its on the mirror step right now
<Seveas> BrandonS, http://help.ubuntu.com should get you started :)
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: ok so status is: RF-link works fine with mouse, but not with keyb. keyb doesnt work in neither X nor in shell, it has been reset a couple of times
<BrandonS> thank you very much sirs
<td123> Seveas: I think I have tried those, but they don't actually let me pause the vids while on the webpage.
<BrandonS> Or mams
<Seveas> owner, what happens if you simply pock the next step?
<Seveas> td123, install mozilla-mplayer and get rid of totem-mozilla
<Dr_willis> td123,  ive seen that a lot depends on the specific web page.  Some sites just do things oddly at times.
<owner> next is dloadd instalaer components
<owner> then execute a shell
<Dr_willis> td123,  i second Seveas  in the  'use mozilla-mplayer'  idea also. :)
<Seveas> BrandonS, and if you want to play a flightsim, try flightgear. It's nowhere near MS flightsim but at least it flies :)
<owner> then abort install
<harpreet> how do i set up an ftp server?
<_xyz> help: unable to get sound in WINE apps with ALSA (Creative SB X-Fi card)
<Dr_willis> !ftp | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Seveas> !ftpd | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Dr_willis> oops  :)
<Seveas> :)
<BrandonS> (16:56:59) (Seveas) BrandonS, and if you want to play a flightsim, try flightgear. It's nowhere near MS flightsim but at least it flies :)
<BrandonS> Nah I'm bored with Flight Sim
<owner> <Seveas>thats it
<freebse> besides old versions of MS flight sim are working with this commercial wine
<Seveas> BrandonS, ok, then try xmoto :)
<owner> Seveas, you there
<BrandonS> What's that? Seveas?
<Seveas> BrandonS, motor stunt game
<super-6-1> Hello, I have 2 problems if anyone can help. Ok, can a ubuntu laptop pick up a Windows AD HOC network, and, how can i make a updaye from 7.04 to 8.04 faster?
<freebse> but work does not mean it runs really, so it is really buggy etc
<BrandonS> Well I recently bought a new computer to handle fs but I got bored with it fast :P
<Seveas> super-6-1, (q1) it can (q2) get a faster network connection :)
<BrandonS> os: Windows XP Professional, SP2 (installed on July 2 2008) :: uptime: 9h 53m 21s
<BrandonS> os: Windows XP Professional, SP2 :: cpu: Intel Core2 Duo E6850 3.00GHz (at 2992 MHz) :: mem: 935/2048 MB (45%) :: gfx: nVidia GeForce 8800 GT (1280x1024x32bit 60Hz)
<Seveas> BrandonS, don't do that in here please
<BrandonS> Oh I'm sorry
<td123> super-6-1: (q2) just download the ubuntu 8.04.1 cd and use that instead of the upgrade
<AlexJP> BrandonS how did u do that
<super-6-1>  td123 my laptop wont go above 800x600 res and when im on 7.04 it can
<BrandonS> It's built in to my MIRC Client AlexJP
<BrandonS> For Windows :P
<Seveas> AlexJP, there are similar scripts for xchat and irssi. But we don't tolerate such scripts in here
<linduxed> Seveas: are there any things i have not tried that i may try?
<Seveas> linduxed, none that come to mind, not knowing the hardware.
<super-6-1> Well, here a better question. Can i add resolutions to ubuntu 8.04
<Jordan_U> super-6-1, Yes, most likely your problem with not having the correct resolution is a driver issue though
<Blaqlight> Im curious as to why this program (E16) wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. problem is this, its supposed to be a dummy/virtual file and it would be safe to remove, so when I tried it said it was going to remove 142MB os stuff... hence NOT a dummy file.
<CyberCod> Blaqlight: is that all it said it was going to remove?
<Jordan_U> Blaqlight, Are you using aptitude or apt-get ?
<Dr_willis> Blaqlight,  are you installing use aptitude?
<Dr_willis>  Ive seen aptitude do some...odd things.
<Blaqlight> Im using aptitude.
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, I have a intell
<Blaqlight> not apt-get
<Jordan_U> Blaqlight, Use apt-get
<Dr_willis> like remove 200+mb of things.. then reinstalled them
<Baughn> Blaqlight: Package foo pulls in bar, remove foo and it will try to remove bar, even if bar doesn't depend on foo, simply to avoid cluttering your system with unused packages you didn't explicitly ask for
<Blaqlight> well Im on dial-up so 145MB of stuff would make my system unusable.
<Baughn> Here ubuntu-desktop is "foo" and 142MB of stuff falls under "bar"
<Jordan_U> super-6-1, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: ok im sorry for the trouble i made a morons mistake
<linduxed> Seveas:
<CyberCod> Blaqlight: try doing it with apt-get and see if it still wants to remove all that... my guess is "no"
<Seveas> linduxed, heh
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, im not on ubuntu, havn't installed it yet.
<Shane_> Hi. I am duel booting my mac osx box with ubuntu using EFI is there a way to boot this partition using vmware ?
<Baughn> linduxed: ..what'd you do?
<Shane_> or vmfusion on the mac so I dont have to reboot all the time
<Jordan_U> super-6-1, So you were just having a problem getting the correct resolution on the LiveCD?
<purp> What is the best program for making an exact duplicate of a disc, with a dual burner setup?
<Blaqlight> CyberCod, this is what it still says. : The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Blaqlight>   pulseaudio-esound-compat ubuntu-desktop
<CyberCod> Shane_:   chances are it will depend on your vm client... if you can mount a real partition into the vm, then yeah, you can probably make it work
<Shane_> i got kicked... what was that?
<Blaqlight> apt-get and aptitude does the same thing.
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, no, I have installed it before, i could never get it above the 800x600 res,
<CyberCod> Blaqlight: but it doesn't say that it's going to remove all the dependant packages, no?
<Jordan_U> super-6-1, What version of Ubuntu ?
<CyberCod> Blaqlight: does it say it will free up all that space?
<Flannel> Blaqlight: right.  Those are packages that depend on it, not that it depends on.
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, 8.04
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, 7.04 works perfectly
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: not only did one have to press the keyboards reset button....apparently one needed to press a setup button on the reciever too to get the keyb working (in contrast to the mouse which ran automatically)....I guess it all boiled down to some good old RTFM as i found the solution in the manual
<AlexJP> Seveas, how would i do it in xchat?
<CyberCod> Blaqlight: if you use synaptic it will make more sense to you
<AlexJP> Seveas,  i wont do it in here
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: i feel pwnd....
<simard> I have 00:02.0 and 00:02.1 when running lspci, first one is VGA compatible controller, second one is Display controller. I have a laptop, so I am wondering if one of the two is the screen and the other the VGA outlet, can it be ?
 * Blaqlight crosses fingers and hits enter at the (y/n) prompt
<FarmCretin> anyone use screen here?
<glitsj16> Shane: have you seen http://laurentbois.com/2008/04/26/install-ubuntu-804-using-vmware-fusion-on-mac-os-x/ ?
 * linduxed hides in a corner....
<zabecki-tech> I am back with the same file sharing problem.  However, when I try to access from myself it says Unable to mount location, Failed to mount windows share.
<Baughn> linduxed: ..we told you, in fact.
<Flannel> Blaqlight: foo depends on bar and bar depends on baz, installing foo installs bar and baz, removing bar removes foo, but not baz.
<Seveas> linduxed, I even told you to press those buttons :)
<CyberCod> does anyone know of a good "wake-to-music" alarm clock type application that's easy enough for the wife to use?
<Blaqlight> CyberCod, actually its the other way around, synaptic is far from "making more sense" frankly.
<Baughn> linduxed: As punishment, you will cosplay as a maid for the rest of your stay in this channel.
<Gnea> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<CyberCod> Blaqlight: but synaptic will tell you every single package that is going to be removed
<Seveas> Baughn, he might enjoy that. I suggest watching the sound of music 10 times in a row :)
<Baughn> Seveas: Cruel and unusual, man. Cruel and unusual.
<Seveas> Baughn, that's me :)
<linduxed> Seveas: Baughn: well i pressed the keyb-button frantically, but the reciever button actually looked like a hatch to open the damn thing >:-(
<zabecki-tech> So as far as I can tell all the files are unmountable
 * linduxed puts on dress...
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, let me install ubuntu ok?
<Jordan_U> super-6-1, Odd, perhaps try your 7.04 xorg.conf in 8.10, did you check if 8.04 was using the "intel" driver, if not then changing the driver from "vesa" to "intel" in your xorg.conf should do the trick, like you were asking before, also as you were asking, you can manually specify a resolution in your xorg.conf but that should not be necessary
<Jordan_U> super-6-1, OK, I can also just as easily help from the LiveCD so you don't have to commit if you can't get it working
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, alright. give me a hour be back on
<Shane_> glitsj16: I am trying to open ubuntu from mac osx with out rebooting they are on two sepreate Partitions
<Shane_> its not a vmdx
<Shane_> can vmware mount a physical disk?
<Jordan_U> super-6-1, OK, I may or may not be here
<CyberCod> zabecki-tech: what problem are you having?
<super-6-1> Jordan_U, okey.
<CyberCod> Shane_ some can
<d600> how do i change permissions of a mounted drive using terminal
<glitsj16> Shane_: i see, can't confirm the physical disk mount sorry
<CyberCod> Shane_: not sure about that one..
<owner> guys i am stuck in the main menu of this installer what to  do  it wont let me go on
<Dr_willis> d600,  it can depend on what filesystem is mounted on the drive.
<zabecki-tech> Well I am trying to share files from my ubuntu box to a windows network.  I can see all there shares and files, They can see my computer in the network and the folders that I have shared, they just can't see the files or access the folders.
<d600> ext3
<zabecki-tech> So they end up getting an access denied.  That they don't have permission.
<CyberCod> zabecki-tech: ok, so first off, what version you using, and 2nd, how did you go about setting up the share?
<SinII> zabecki-tech: What is the exact error message?
<FarmCretin> lets say i have lots of files in a folder, and i use ls. since im in screen, most of them get cut-off. how can you scroll up in screen? (CLI)
<owner> saids chose a mirror onf the ubuntu archive and have trid more that 20 of them but it still give me bad mirror chose anather one the give me the same
<zabecki-tech> I am using hardy 8.04 and i set up the shares using the share options in the right click and shares-admin
<Striking7> Woo! Just got a shiny new macbook pro - slapping Ubuntu on it as we speak!
<Ahadiel> FarmCretin, ls | less
 * Striking7 is stoked
<Baughn> FarmCretin: Or read the screen manual for log/copy commands..
<CyberCod> Owner what installer?  be more specific
<zabecki-tech> Exact error is that the user does not have permission to access and to contact the server admin.
<bobertdos> AlexJP: Here's a good thought, you should see if eth0 functions in a live session.
<Dr_willis> d600,  I normally change the mode/ownership of the files/directories on the ext3 filesystem. Not sure if theres a way to 'override' the permissions for all files/dirs.
<CyberCod> zabecki-tech: ok, have you rebooted since sharing it?
<FarmCretin> thanks Ahadiel , i think that will do the trick
<zabecki-tech> yes
<Haldrie> hello everyone
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, having a strange issue with audio - I always get a delay when a sound is played... the message I get from VLC is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/28369/ and my audio controller is an ATI IXP SB400 AC'97
<CyberCod> zabecki-tech: ok, what you need to do is set up the share the SAME EXACT WAY only use nauilus in root mode to do it
<Haldrie> I have the new ubunut 8.04 and I'm trying to get the latest svn of brasero installed can anyone help me?
<zabecki-tech> Ok how do I do that.
<Delano> Hi... I use Ubuntu 8.04 default but I also installed KDE and now it overwrote gnome's login screen... how do I change back to gdm and take out kdm?
<sdls> Has anyone tried suspending Ubuntu running off a USB pen drive and then resuming?
<Shane_> My intel mac on ubuntu the mouse keeps going nuts
<CyberCod> zabecki-tech: so unshare it, and then Alt+F2... type gksudo nautilus    enter
<CyberCod> brb
<freebse> Delano: dpkg -reconfigure gdm
<Delano> Anyone?
<Dr_willis> sdls,  ive heard in in here, that 'feature' dosent work very well.
<Delano> freebse: in a terminal?
<td123> Delano: yes
<Haldrie> looks like there are at least 5 thing going on at once in here
<sdls> Dr_willis: yeah, I was afraid of that.  I just tried it today and it, well, didn't work.
<Dr_willis> Haldrie,  i would guess more like 50
<yao_ziyuan> in upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, the upgrader stalls at "About 4 minutes remaining" and the last console text is "Generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8..."
<Delano> I tried that, but I don't understand the text
<freebse> Delano: ya, another way is to uninstall gdm and reinstall it by synaptic if you are unsure about the dkpg thing
<Dr_willis> sdls,  i cant even get it to work with internal drives very well.. Even under windows :)
<CyberCod> back
<sdls> Dr_willis: k.  Suspend is a bit hit or miss unfortunately!
<yao_ziyuan> it seems the console will not roll out new text anymore (it has been staying there for hours)
<yao_ziyuan> how do i rescue this upgrade?
<zabecki-tech> ok after I do that what do I need to do reboot
<Delano> freebse: isn't there a way to just bring up gdm and just set it back to default?
<Dr_willis> sdls,  yep. My laptops really get confused - reguardless of the os. when i suspend them - take them to work. and plug in a bunch of different hardware. :)
<CyberCod> zabecki-tech: shouldn't
<Haldrie> I am trying to install the lastest SVN of Brasero on Ubuntu 8.04. PM me if you can help.
<CyberCod> try it
<CyberCod> see if you can see the files
<zabecki-tech> Well I don't see the shares
<CyberCod> refresh
<yao_ziyuan> help!
<CyberCod> yao_ziyuan: whats wrong?
<freebse> Delano: ??? I told you to reinstall gdm, this will let you choose again
<Delano> Okay thanks
<yao_ziyuan> CyberCod: ﻿in upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, the upgrader stalls at "About 4 minutes remaining" and the last console text is "Generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8..."  ﻿it seems the console will not roll out new text anymore (it has been staying there for hours)  ﻿how do i rescue this upgrade?
<Candale> im bored what is something cool I can mess with?
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: At this point.. it would be best if you don't. Install from scratch if you can - you did have a backup of /home, right?
<Ahadiel> Candale, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: (If you don't, it's not to late to make one now)
<zabecki-tech> I tried to refresh still can't see the folders now
<freebse> Candale: format and reinstall if you are bored, this will make you busy for a while :)
<CyberCod> yao_ziyuan: I don't know the answer, but I can ask some more questions... how old is this machine?  if you look in the system monitor, what is taking up all the processing power?  Is there a dropdown triangle? maybe it's waiting for you to answer a question
<Delano> freebse: I tried, didn't work
<Candale> freebse, funny
<CyberCod> zabecki-tech: ok, when you shared it, did it get a orange shared icon on the folder?
<Shane_> How can ubunutu write to mac osx partition
<freebse> Delano: what did not work
<Delano> freebse: I reinstalled gdm in synaptic, didn't work
<freebse> Delano: remove kdm
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: it seems some packages still need setting up. can i close the upgrader and manually run something to continue/redo package setting up?
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: Yes. But I can't tell you over irc what, and since you're asking, you won't manage either. :/
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: You can certainly /try/, but it's likely to break things even worse
<cappicard> this is very annoying. I cannot connect to mediabuntu.org
<cappicard> dns does not resolve
<lenswipe> I want to make the www folder for apache readable by samba, how do i do that?
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: (Of course, at this point, that won'T really hurt you. Have fun.)
<lenswipe> readable and writable
<Seveas> cappicard, it's medibuntu
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: man, how could this be... i was upgrading from a fresh 7.10 to 8.04...
<lenswipe> I want to make /var/www when im a samba user
<Delano> freebse: still doesn't work
<lenswipe> I want to make /var/www when im a samba user
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cappicard> it resolved that time... time warner's havng issues evidently
<lenswipe> I want to make /var/www when im a samba user
<Delano> freebse: I hope my system isn't busted now!!
<lenswipe> I want to make /var/www when im a samba user
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: i think the ugrader is waiting for something to close
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: Computer software sucks. And I'm saying this as a CS student.
<Seveas> !ops | lenswipe repeatin
<ubottu> lenswipe repeatin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: i'm talking to you as a cs dropout :)
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: Perhaps, but forcibly killing whatever it is is unlikely to do you any favors
<freebse> Delano: na, then do it the bash way... dpkg reconfure gdm
<PiTT> can someone help me with 2 monitors, nvidia and desktop effects?
<PiTT> im having some major issues here
 * genii hands sysop1972 a coffee
<Bizzeh> Baughn: as a developer, and a user, and, pretty much anything you can do with computers and/or software.. im saying.. software sucks, but computers in general suck even more
<lenswipe> I want to make /var/www when im a samba user
<Delano> freebse: then what?
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: there is a Power Manager tray icon running which can't normally be closed which i highly suspect caused the endless delay
<Baughn> Bizzeh: Yeah, well.. abstraction does work. It's a pity we can't seem to use them properly
<freebse> Delano: it can not be bustet, the worst that can happen is that X does not start automatically anymore
<genii> lenswipe: Make the samba username into the group of the web server
<genii> lenswipe: Add it to the group rather
<Bizzeh> Baughn: the whole design of how computers work is flawed and unscalable, it takes hack on hack on hack, to make a computer actualy turn on
<freebse> Delano: then it will start gdm
<sdls> I'm going to play with suspend for a bit, see if I can get it working on the usb drive.
<lenswipe> genii: so if i add myself to the Apache group ill be able to write to it?
<AJF355> lenswipe: put phpbb in ur www folder database
<Delano> freebse: it wants another switch
<Baughn> Bizzeh: That's "PC", not "computers". And yes, wrote the bootloader to prove it.
<genii> lenswipe: www-data
<Baughn> Cthulhian..
<Delano> I doesn't just accept configure gdm
<bobbob1016> I'm having problems getting squid working, I followed a tutorial from the forums, but I think since it was for dapper, it didn't work.  Can anyone point me to a newer one, or a better proxy program?
<PiTT> any body/
<lenswipe> AJF355: what are u talking about?
<PiTT> or can someone maybe link me to a page that can help?
<Blaqlight> Alright now Ive got a problem, I knew I would totally fubar my gnome install by doing that... and although I listened to everyone, its now completely screwed.
<AJF355> just jking with u
<Baughn> Bizzeh: But hey, EFI's not too bad
<Blaqlight> Gnome will not load at all. so how do I fix esound to work or gnome.
<bobbob1016> PiTT, It might be better to say your problem as clearly as you can, as in what are your major problems.
<Bizzeh> Baughn: with the exception of bespoke hardware computers, which even excludes super computers like deap blue... computers require to much effort to do something on... even a simple boot loader and kernel takes some of the most horrible hacks in the world, to just run, and load
<PiTT> bobbob1016: i have 2 dislpays, one is a CRT, the other is a LCD Tv, trying to get them to work together and get desktop effects working
<Bizzeh> efi is worse, drivers stored in firmware?
<Bizzeh> who thought up that insane idea
<nikin> how can i see what process is using buffer and cache  in memory?
<d3vlabs> hi
<d3vlabs> how do i open .rar in ubuntu
<d3vlabs> archive manager wont take it
<Baughn> Bizzeh: How /else/ are you going to load the OS, if the user decides he wants to load it from a bluetooth firewire-over-usb-over-serial-line drive?
<CyberCod> d3vlaps   install the rar package
<IndyGunFreak> !rar | d3
<ubottu> d3: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<td123> d3vlabs: go to synaptic and search for rar
<Bizzeh> by using a hardware design i created
<Flannel> Baughn, Bizzeh: mind taking the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<Baughn> Nah, good night.
<Bizzeh> ditches the traditional methods of computing all together :)
<bobbob1016> PiTT, That isn't specific.  What is failing?  Does it work without desktop effects?  How are they connected, VGA or DVI?  Are you using crossfire?  I don't know about nvidia cards, I have a personal grudge against them since one burned out on me, same model burned out on two friends, and I missed out of months of Earth and Beyond, but someone else here or in #compiz should be able to help you.
<Bizzeh> im off now too
<Bizzeh> need sleep
<nikin> d3vlabs: install unrar
<Candale> i have a sony vgn-sz110 and cannot get my built in camera to work. any ideas?
<oldenglis2> Anyone know how to get clone mode to work with ATI drivers?
<nikin> how can i see what process is using buffer and cache  in memory?
<Baughn> nikin: Those areas aren't associated with particular processes
<purpzey> Can someone recommend a program that will rip a cd to mp3?
<Baughn> purpzey: cdparanoia
<l815> what do you guys use for font hinting?
<Baughn> + lame
<norbi> Hello, hopefully I can ask this sort of a question in here.  I am looking for a screen recording software.  I used to use Fraps on a Windows based machine, but can't seem to find any for Linux.  Any help will be appreciated.
<nikin> Baughn: i see but something is filling my RAM .. and i want to know what it is
<purpzey> Baughn: Will lame encode from OGG to MP3?
<Ahadiel> norbi, I think "recordmydesktop" is in the repos.
<Baughn> nikin: Um, yeah. Cache. This is a /good/ thing.
<Baughn> nikin: Memory that's marked as "free" might as well be marked as "burning power with no benefit to you"
<mneptok> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Flannel> !screencast | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<puff> Firefox crashed a little while ago.  I restarted irefox, restored sessions, firefox  started doing *something* that swamped my router and crashed it, then firefox dies.  The default ubuntu firefox.
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: i started system monitor and killed a single process responsible for setting up new locales and the upgrader now continues.
<nikin> Baughn: i see but there is no reason for such an amount of uffers and cache the servers load is technicaly zero
<Baughn> nikin: Exactly
<Blaqlight> so then does anyone know how to fix gnome so that it will load or where to go to find out why it won't load?
<Baughn> nikin: Cache is what linux used memory for if it can't figure out something better to do with it
<benjamin_> hey, im new to ubuntu, and i was wondering if anyone ad any software theyd like to suggest to me
<norbi> Ahadiel, Flannel: Thanks for that, I am specifically looking for a tool that will record a specific window, as opposed to the whole desktop.  Any way I can narrow down my search within those apps that were suggested?
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: and the upgrader reported a message (which does not prevent it from continuing):  The upgrade will continue but the 'locales' package may be in a not working state. Please consider submitting a bugreport about it.
<Baughn> nikin: And it /will/ fill all of memory if you let things run long enough. This is /good/. It means any disk reads that have happened before will be memory reads instead.
<nikin> Baughn: i understand but what is in that cache?
<Baughn> nikin: Stuff linux read from disk earlier
<Flannel> norbi: I'm not familiar with those apps personally.  I'd check the wiki page, some might do just that (specific windows only) and that page may mention it
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: now the question is how do i manually install/setup the "locales" package?
<nikin> Baughn: if i understand you right linux uses all free memory for disk cache?
<Baughn> nikin: Yes
<norbi> Flannel:  Thanks a lot, I will look into it.  Gave me a start anyways :)
<nikin> Baughn: is there a way to flush that?
<Baughn> nikin: Why would you want to?
<nikin> Baughn: to see how much memory i get freed
<strix> i just had an odd experience
<Baughn> nikin: Um. Just count the "cache" tag in free as free memory.
<Baughn> nikin: Cache /is/ free memory, effectively. It can be dropped on the floor in a heartbeat, since the same data is on disk it can just be read back in at need.
<Baughn> nikin: Oh, and incidentally, any programs that still have an existence on disk run from cache. Remove the cache, and they'd have to read the executable back in.
<Baughn> Well, the parts that aren'T dynamically linked anyhow
<strix> my ubuntu box seemed alive, or rather the kernel was, but I could not log into a text console.  It just hung.  the X session, more or less was alive.  i once got a terminal, but it locked up after i tried to look in /var/log.  i shut down using sysrq-s/u/b and rebooted.  it seems a little slow to boot, but otherwise it's okay.  no sign in the logs.
<nikin> Baughn: i understand that :)
<nikin> but the full os with everything is around 700 MB including all data for now.. and i have 900 MB of memory used
<Flannel> nikin: How do you figure 700mb?
<nikin> Flannel df -h
<Baughn> nikin: I doubt all of that 900MB is for cache
<Baughn> nikin: Run free. See what is what.
<Gnea> strix: i would run a terminal with  tail -f /var/log/syslog  going for awhile and see if anything weird happens again
<strix> good idea
<yao_ziyuan> is upgrading locales a critical step in upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04? this step was not successful and i killed it. how do i redo it manually?
<strix> gnea
<nikin> 65 MB used 100-150 MB Buffer the rest is Cache
<strix> Gnea: what's the difference between syslog and messages?
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: dpkg-reconfigure lcoales
<strix> ('scuse the numpty question)
<Baughn> *locales
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: nice!
 * strix hopes the machine hasn't been compromised
<strix> it should be okay.  it's internet facing, but all firewalled and ssh only permits connections from certain IP addresses.
<oldenglis2> Can someone help me get dual monitors in clone mode working with the ATI drivers?
<Gnea> strix: syslog is a catch-all
<yao_ziyuan> Baughn: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<hml> i'm running xinerama; is it possible to force a new prog to open in a specific window?
<Baughn> yao_ziyuan: apt-get -f install, then
<Baughn> hml: Pass an appropriate -geometry line to it
<l815> :D
<Gnea> !dual monitors | oldenglis2
<ubottu> oldenglis2: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Candale> #ubuntu-offtopic
<strix> Gnea: thanks.  i see.  syslog catches *.*, messages only info/notice/warn
<fxcmh> I'm using ubuntu (actually fluxbuntu) on an old laptop with 800x600 px screen.  Sometimes applications open larger than the screen.  Does anyone know any secret keyboard shortcuts or something for moving a window if you don't have access to menu bar or borders?
<Jack_Sparrow> oldenglis2 Please note, dont try to use xinerama with nvidia cards if you want compiz
<Gnea> strix: yup
<Jack_Sparrow> fxcmh hold alt, click on window and move it
<fxcmh> ahh, that's simple enough.  Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<CostaRicanQuaker> what was the command to be able to listen to mp3s?
<td123> CostaRicanQuaker: what kind of player are you using?
<douye> Is there someway to adjust the bootmanager, as I got a whole list of different ubuntu versions to boot now due to updates?
<DeFirence> Jack_Sparrow, know anyone around here that could help me with a routing script? its been weeks and its still not working and no one is around in #iptables or #netfilter
<CostaRicanQuaker> td123: amarok
<JDStone> almost every time there is a new kernel, and after rebooting to it, my drive assignments change.  For example, my software RAID drives will change from sdb and sdc to sda and sdb and my root drive will change to sdc and then back again at the next kernel update.
<JDStone> why is this?
<Corkster> amarok is great
<Jack_Sparrow> DeFirence Nope, you just need to wit for the right people to show up in those rooms
<td123> CostaRicanQuaker: type that in then
<Corkster> even handles the ipod well
<DeFirence> Jack_Sparrow, i have - for weeks
<Jack_Sparrow> JDStone Sounds like you are mixing ide and sata drives
<CostaRicanQuaker> td123: type in what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says it wont play mp3s
<Jack_Sparrow> DeFirence It simply is not a popular subject in here either
<gmachine24> Any recommendations on which IPOD program to use with Ubuntu?
<DeFirence> Jack_Sparrow, one night someone helped me for hours but we just cant figure out why its not working
<td123> CostaRicanQuaker: oh, you need the codecs then
<Gnea> DeFirence: what routing script?
<DeFirence> ive noticed :/
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<chubs> gmachine24: amarok
<gmachine24> Sorry... any recommendations for a PODCAST program to use with Ubuntu
<JDStone> Jack_Sparrow: yep, that's right
<td123> CostaRicanQuaker: search for mp3 codec in the add/remove or synaptic and install, and enjoy :D
<jpastore> so azureus keeps knocking off my wifi...I've replaced my router, I've replaced my network card...I've blacklisted ipv6...any ideas why I would lose my wireless connection? it's also impacted by large file transfers
<glitsj16> douye: if you uninstall some of the older kernels the grub menu will be auto-adjusted
<Gnea> DeFirence: and see me in #netfilter
<JDStone> Jack_Sparrow: but I've never had this issue until I updated to 8.04
<gmachine24> chubs: thanks. I have amarok. does it do podcasts?
<DeFirence> Gnea, a simple routing script i wrote to forward packets from a port to another ip via an IF
<CostaRicanQuaker> td123: but how do i do it from the terminal?
<DeFirence> Gnea, ok
<chubs> gmachine24: amarok :)
<chubs> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> JDStone There is a lot of info if you do a search on it
<gmachine24> chubs: cool. thanks.
<chubs> no problem
<td123> CostaRicanQuaker: you mean search for the mp3 codec?
<JDStone> alright, thanks, will do
<JDStone> :)
<JDStone> hmm, Jack_Sparrow any ideas on what I would search for
<gmachine24> have a good evening all
<CostaRicanQuaker> td123: yes and install it
<Jack_Sparrow> JDStone One sec...
<douye> glitsj16: are those the header files and all ?
<JDStone> thank you, I really appreciate this
<td123> CostaRicanQuaker: to search for it type in "aptitude search mp3 codec"
<Jack_Sparrow> JDStone I put this into yahoo and got some good hits..  problems mixing ide and sata drives in ubuntu
<JDStone> thank you
<glitsj16> douye: those and the linux-image-* packages yes
<Jack_Sparrow> JDStone http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Grub_with_IDE_and_SATA_Drives
<Jack_Sparrow> JDStone It makes it quite clear
<JDStone> but would that be a grub problem?
<JDStone> the system boots just fine
<glitsj16> douye: launch a search in synaptic for the linux-image-xxx you want to remove and anything related that you can remove will show up in the filter box on the left
<CostaRicanQuaker> td123: i installed the plugins and amarok still says it cant read it
<douye> glitsj16: yeah im just searching for the numbers of the old kernels and removing their files
<Jack_Sparrow> JDStone It is where I would start
<Corkster> CostaRicanQuaker one way of resolving those issues quickly is by installing ubuntu-studio package
<JDStone> alright, thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu studio package?
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker What about it
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<glitsj16> douye: okay, it might be wise to keep at least one working older kernel as a fall-back option just in case a new one knocks out something unexpected
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Corkster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<douye> glitsj16: yeah leaving the version 19 or something on (20 is newest ? )
<glitsj16> douye: 2.6.24-19 is the latest
<aeGIs> What is up with a Muslim version of Ubuntu?
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone please help me with a wirelelss question , after about 40 minutes to an hour my wireless card suddenly dies and i have to reboot to get it working again
<douye> glitsj16: yeah just installed that one, there is already a 2.6.24-20 out tho :/ atleast its on my list of packages o.0
<glitsj16> douye: in ubuntu 8.04 that is at least, don't know what you are running exactly
<strix> aeGIs: a /muslim/ version?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > aeGIs
<ubottu> aeGIs, please see my private message
<aeGIs> Mr_Bad_News: Install the restricted drivers and enable the atheros driver
<douye> glitsj16: ubuntu 8.04.1 or something if im right :P (hardy heron)
<schasi> hi there
<Mr_Bad_News> im not using atheros
<arvind_khadri> schasi, hi
<douye> glitsj16: is that 2.6.24-20 version a "beta" version?
<schasi> Is there a cli command to get my hardy laptop into suspend/hibernate?
<glitsj16> douye: might be yes, i always wait a few days at least before committing to a new kernel .. can't confirm
<aeGIs> strix: http://www.ubuntume.com/
<Mr_Bad_News> how will that help aeGIs
<Jack_Sparrow> schasi suspend/hibernate is a problem, check laptop testing team
<aeGIs> strix: I think it must blow up it sees enough users are logged in.
<genii> schasi: Probably somewhere in /etc/acpi
<strix> aeGIs: well, chacun à son gout i 'spose
<Blaqlight> lol
<douye> glitsj16: ah k, havent ran ubuntu for a while :P (been playing games all the time xD), so dunno how long its all out.. tried the update tho and updated to a new version 2.6.24-19
<strix> i'm trying to decide whether it's a joke or not
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio didnt work
<chriswr> what do xmms theme files edit????
<Jack_Sparrow> strix Please drop it
<strix> it hardly seems worth customising a release jsut to install a few extra packages
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker see the link I gave you
<strix> Jack_Sparrow: roger
<douye> glitsj16: well gonna reboot lets hope i didnt do anything bad :P
<arvind_khadri> schasi, use sudo suspend
<chriswr> Jack_Sparrow: what do xmms them files edit?
<glitsj16> douye: let's indeed heh, goodluck
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr no idea
<arvind_khadri> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio
<chriswr> wow , you dont even know?
<chriswr> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Package ubuntustudio does not exist in hardy
<chriswr> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> chriswr Very tired
<Flannel> arvind_khadri, CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<chriswr> !audacious
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow: i don't have any cdrs at the current time, why is amarok still saying it doesnt play mp3s after adept said it installed the plugins?
<chriswr> lol
<ubottu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/index.php?title=Downloads
<genii> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 32 kB
<schasi> arvind_khadri: suspend does nothing, just hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker too tired to have an answer, not feeling my best today
<Flannel> genii: the -desktop package isn't quite lik the other ones
<arvind_khadri> schasi, let me check out
<genii> Flannel: This is true.
<schasi> arvind_khadri: To be exact, suspend is not executable as root user or via sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> I will be lurking while I grab a bite to eat, please all play nice
<arvind_khadri> schasi, yeah i saw that...
<glitsj16> Jack_Sparrow: will do, enjoy the break
 * CostaRicanQuaker copied and pasted the command from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<DarkAudit> he's gone! quick, get the booze! :)
<douye> glitsj16: heh didnt mess anything up still up and running ^^
<schasi> arvind_khadri: Im gonna try some things mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so i am downloading this ubuntu studio thing
<glitsj16> douye: great :) .. and a smaller grub menu now ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i should be able to open any mp3 files on ubuntu/kubuntu afterward right?
<douye> glitsj16: yep, still some weird ones in it but atleast the linux one is alright
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: er... you're installing Ubuntu studio just to enable mp3 playback?
<schasi> arvind_khadri: None of them worked
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes...? or not? i just want to be able to play mp3s i'm on hardy and i can't play them for some reason
<Corkster> flannel its the most bloat worthy way :)
<douye> glitsj16: due to having a acer laptop it has a "back up" part on the drive which it sees, and there was another option windows xp i thought.. which i dont have installed xD
<genii> Corkster: Heh
<arvind_khadri> schasi, there is no need to follow that thread....just install apmd and you can do it
<CostaRicanQuaker> is ubuntu studio a completely different distro or a different desktipo envrrionment and once it starts downloading
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i stop it
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Thats a horrible reason to install Ubuntu Studio (nothing wrong with studio though)
<radar1976> ..
<radar1976> hello all
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: how do i stop it from downloading/installing, and how do i make ubuntu able to play mp3s?
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Studio is sort of similar to the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<glitsj16> douye: i see .. i guess you can live with the acer one, if you don't have xp any longer you can always manually comment that out
<arvind_khadri> schasi, sudo apt-get install apmd
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Is it just downloading? then yeah, you can stop it.  If its starting to install, its best not to
<douye> glitsj16: guess i just gotta try out what it boots into, is it btw possible to change the order the options are in?
<rafaelscj> I like Sound Juice. Does It rip mp3s?
<mneptok> rafaelscj: with LAME installed, yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: how do i stop it¿? and before i do that, does that mean that after it's installed i can choose if i want to be on it, just the same way i choose if i want to be on xfce or kde or gnome at the begining of a session?
<ivan_> hello, i cant find my driver for my ati radeon x1200, abyone can tell me what to do please??
<glitsj16> douye: yes you can change the order, look inside the /boot/grub/menu.lst, there's some comments on how that works
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: ctrl-c will stop (do only if downloading packages)
<jpastore> sorry for the repeat msg but I lost network again...so azureus keeps knocking off my wifi...I've replaced my router, I've replaced my network card...I've blacklisted ipv6...any ideas why I would lose my wireless connection? it's also impacted by large file transfers
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah, it'll be another choice to log in with
<rafaelscj> mneptok, thanks
<Flannel> douye: What do you want to change? (and you can always look without rebooting, just see /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<schasi> arvind_khadri: It _did_ work
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: how do i get to play mp3s? i already downloaded the plugins froma dept and amarok doesn't play mp3s yet
<arvind_khadri> schasi, which one??
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<schasi> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/m5af036a0
<Administrator_> hello
<glitsj16> douye: there's "default num" to choose what you want grub to boot by default, and you can manually shift the other blocks around in the order you want .. just make sure the whole block stays intact though
<McCloud> hello
<douye> flannel: well atm i got vista on like the 6th option and the right linux as 1st option, but would be easier to have them as option 1 and 2 :P
<schasi> arvind_khadri: both suspend and hibernate
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: then you've done something wrong
<Johnny_5> i have an odd little prob...it more annoying than anything....c i lose my sound when i try 2 download something from bittorrent i lose my sound until its done & closed out....this has only just started happening recently
<schasi> Im gonna hibernate my laptop now and go to bed. gnight and thanks
<notwist> douye: just move them around in the grub config file
<arvind_khadri> schasi, oh ok...there is a package known as apmd too which would have saved you the hassles of scripting
<Jack_Sparrow> douye Just move them around in the menu.lst  gksudo gesit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> douye: You can move vista up to before the ## begin automagic debian line, and that'll work.  You'll probably want to change your default to 1 intsead of 0 then (or have vista as default)
<CostaRicanQuaker> IndyGunFreak: then how do i do it right? i don't like using adept, can someone give me jst the command to paste it on the shell.. to get the mp3 plugins that is
<Jack_Sparrow> douye Just move them around in the menu.lst  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: have you added the medibuntu repository?
<arvind_khadri> schasi, anyways good night
<CostaRicanQuaker> IndyGunFreak: not that i know of, or how to
<SeveredCross> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mgracy>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Administrator_> what is the time in your day
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | CostaRicanQuaker just follow the instructions to add the medibuntu repo(and the gpg key so you dn't get errors), you can just copy/paste the commands... then run sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker just follow the instructions to add the medibuntu repo(and the gpg key so you dn't get errors), you can just copy/paste the commands... then run sudo apt-get install w32codecs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone please help me with a wirelelss question , after about 40 minutes to an hour my wireless card suddenly dies and i have to reboot to get it working again
<Flannel> Corkster: In the future, try not to be so disruptive with solutions you give.  "install emacs" is not a good answer to "how do I get gedit to do X"
<SeveredCross> That'll get you MP3, Flash, Java, etc.
<douye> flannel: where do i have to change that default number?
<mgracy>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Johnny_5> btw i still run gutsy
<Flannel> douye: There's a "default " line near the top of the file
<CostaRicanQuaker> SeveredCross: thanks
<SeveredCross> CostaRicanQuaker: You're welcome. :)
 * IndyGunFreak likes medibuntu bccause it also has googleearth
<douye> flannel: ah found, but uhm 0 stands for the first OS in the list ?
<Johnny_5> it didn't use 2 do that either
<SeveredCross> mgracy: You don't need the extra space.
<lalala> mgracy, no blank
<Flannel> douye: yeah
<fxcmh> I've got an Ubuntu 8.04 box that uses AD authenication through Likewise. But the default GUI in Ubuntu for SMB printing doesn't seem to be able to recognize our Network printer (An HP connected to Windows print server). Is there a program I can install that will scan the AD for the printer? (All Windows and Macs nearby detect the printer fine).
<CostaRicanQuaker> SeveredCross: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Bad_News If you dont get an answer, try changing your question.. Include your wifi card/chipset info or perhaps googling for problems specific to your hardware
<Flannel> douye: The other way to do the defaults is with "default saved" and then savedefault on menu entries
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: do you have synaptic or another process open that is using root?
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker you have a second package manager open
<douye> flannel: so if i've got linux atm as 1st option and vista as 2nd i should turn it to 1 to make vista the default
<Administrator_> are there any body want to talk with me
<Corkster> CostaRicanQuaker you have synaptic open
<harpreet> how do i setup ftp server on kubuntu?
<SeveredCross> CostaRicanQuaker: What Jack_Sparrow said.
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i list it Jack_Sparrow
<Flannel> douye: That means your vista option is inside of the ### debian automagic lines, right?
 * IndyGunFreak said it way before Jack_Sparrow :)
<Mr_Bad_News> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<douye> flannel: uhm, yeah.. its the 2nd now in the list
<Mr_Bad_News> does that help Jack_Sparrow ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Corkster: so what do i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Bad_News sudo lshw or lspci or   if you do "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<Flannel> Administrator_: for chatting, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for support.  Thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> dmesg | tail never outputs anything usefel
 * CostaRicanQuaker closes adept
 * Corkster senses troll
<Flannel> douye: that won't work.  You *cannot* have anything else in between those two lines (it'll get erased)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Bad_News Fine, now try forming a complete question with that info
<CostaRicanQuaker> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version
<douye> flannel: so i cant make vista be the 2nd option in the grub list? :/
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^then why won't it play?
<Mr_Bad_News> i already asked my question , my wireless card keeps quitting after 40 -60 minutes whats wrong and how to i fix it
<Flannel> douye: Not really, no.
<glitsj16> douye: only if you leave the one ubuntu kernel
<bj_> throwing this out for all - I have a fresh install of ubuntu and I also have on another drive my old ubuntu info (old computer died) I am wanting to copy "all" of my settings and info over, I copied my /home/(username)/ anything else? wheres firefox info kept?
<Flannel> glitsj16: Even choosing to only display one kernel version will leave it third (after recovery console)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Bad_News Fine now put the two together, your question and your hardware info.. all on one line.. and while waiting, do a little research on your own
<notwist> what are you guys talking about, vista cant be first place in grub? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> notwist sure it can
<Flannel> bj_: Everything personal is in your homedir
<glitsj16> Flannel: true, didn't thin of that one .. sorry
<Flannel> notwist: It can, just not second.  Manually added things can be before and after the generated ones, but not in between
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get a proxy going to my home, I have hamachi running, and I can ssh the computer at home, but I can't get squid working, any ideas?
<yao_ziyuan> !ver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ver
<yao_ziyuan> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<douye> !copy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lalala> haha
<bj_> flannel - that didnt copy over my firefox bookmarks or anything
<Mr_Bad_News> my wireless card keeps quitting after 40 - 60 minutes whats wrong and how to i fix it   02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<Flannel> douye: You can have it temporarily as the second option, except every time you get a new kernel, you'll need to re-do it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Bad_News much better
<CostaRicanQuaker> help: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28371/
<notwist> douye: why just not set vista as the first option?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do to play mp3s?
<notwist> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Flannel> bj_: What versions is your new install, and what version was your old one?
<Mr_Bad_News> get codecs CostaRicanQuaker
<Corkster> get windows :)
<bj_> flannel - 8.10 for both
<Jack_Sparrow> Corkster Stop that
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: run sudo apt-get update...
<Mr_Bad_News> CostaRicanQuaker,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> Mr_Bad_News: how?
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: then run sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<douye> flannel: can i do this?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28372/
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: you didn't run sudo apt-get update after adding medibuntu... so it hadn't loaded the new repository
<bj_> flannel - sorry 8.04
<zachera> Hi, is there a way to change my server OS from Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu Server without losing any files from Desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> best i can tell anyways
<SeveredCross> zachera: Yeah, uninstall X.
<Jack_Sparrow> zachera Just add the server components
<Corkster> Jack_Sparrow have you heard of the concept called "Humor" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zachera> Jack_Sparrow: How?
<Flannel> bj_: Did you copy all the files?  or just the non-hidden ones?
<zelrikriando> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> zachera look up
<bj_> flannel - maybe thats my problem, how do i copy the hidden ones?
<Flannel> douye: paste the whole file
<Flannel> bj_: In nautilus, ctrl-H will show hidden files/folders
<CostaRicanQuaker> question: is there a flash editor for linux available on ubuntu that is equal or better as window' programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker no
<Mr_Bad_News> CostaRicanQuaker, open synaptic package manager > settings > repositories and check all the boxes under the software tab
<douye> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28373/
<CostaRicanQuaker> Mr_Bad_News: do i wait for the terminal to finish downloading? last command was sudo apt-get install w32codecs and it's currently doing htat now
<bj_> flannel - thank you, ill try that now
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker yes, wait
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<notwist> douye: NO
<yao_ziyuan> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<notwist> douye: why not just set vista as the first one?
<Inazad> someone knows the loosing pounds ways great ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Inazad
<Mr_Bad_News> and that should do it although you might need to install some of the codecs i sent you in pm
<ubottu> Inazad, please see my private message
<Flannel> douye: You can do that, except the next time you install a kernel update, you'll need to recopy the vista one up to under the ubuntu one.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow: why is there no flash editor  better than those in windows? that question comes from someone else who i was trynig to convince to switch to ubuntu today
<douye> flannel: yeah okay, doesnt matter that much tbh.. used to that i have to do a few things everytime i need to update the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker It isnt a ubuntu support question.. try offtopic of ##Flash
<notwist> douye: the most logical thing would be to put vista as number 1 and if you want linux as the default boot just put "2" as the default. why do you have to have vista on second place?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Mr_Bad_News: it finished downloading, i just closed the terminal, what do i do now? run adept?
<XenThraL> anyone know what could be causing me to have segmentation faults in all my opengl programs?
<XenThraL> everything was working fine until about 2 days ago
<douye> notwist: uhm... just have to change less stuff as i want ubuntu as default boot ?
<Mr_Bad_News> CostaRicanQuaker, open terminal back up and sudo apt-get install all the codecs i pm'ed you
<Mr_Bad_News> - the w32codecs you already installed of course
<notwist> douye: did you read what I said? why not have ubuntu has place 2 and default boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to my dinner..  Flannel pm me if needed.
<Mr_Bad_News> that should get you all audio and video playback working
<douye> notwist: i'll have to change the default boot number.. and now it stays the same? so why bother to do more changes then needed....
<notwist> douye: it's one number! jesus christ
<nixn00b1> hi
<douye> notwist: i know its not much of a difference but im always "why do more if you dont need to do it"
<notwist> douye: what's the most logical, set it up so that it will be OK permanently or set it up so you have to fix it when you get a kernel update?
<nixn00b1> i installed ubuntu on my macbook and the mouse is going crazy
<nixn00b1> I used a config off of unbutu/macbook but its still an issue... any idea
<notwist> douye: you're acting irrational and im very annoyed by that, I'm sorry if I'm being rude
<superfirelord42> nixn00b1, like randomly moving, or moving alot for a small movement of hte mouse...
<douye> notwist: ah well didnt know i wouldnt have to change it if i put it on first place..
<douye> notwist: in that case its indeed better to put it on first place as in the end it will require less changes
<notwist> douye: 1) put vista first 2) put ubuntu 2:nd 3) choose 2:nd as default boot
<notwist> douye: if you don't do that it will fuck up when you install a new kernel and you'll have to reconfig the default boot again
<nixn00b1> superfirelord42:  its moving back and forth and very hard to control
<nixn00b1> i got a usb mouse now thats how im able to work
<bobertdos> I just want people's opnions. How reliable is Ubuntu as a DHCP server? My hope would be, "very much so" :D
<douye> notwist: btw default was on 0, so shouldnt it be 1 then for the 2nd option ?
<superfirelord42> nixn00b1, so basicly, the mouse pad is reacting to much to movement?
<notwist> douye: i dont think so. 0 just means "theres no default"
<notwist> douye: so in this case 0 is basically the same as 1 because when you have 0 it starts at position 1
<douye> notwist: ah that just the one selected at start then i guess
<FarmCretin> will sudo apt-get update update all installed packages?
<notwist> FarmCretin: no it will get the new lists
<notwist> FarmCretin: "dist-upgrade" updates them
<FarmCretin> thanks
<joliette18g> Hey! I have 6 jack plugs on my motherboard... on vista I had a tool to select wich plug would be the output for each thing... (ex: the 3rd plug = rear speakers...) i'd like to know if there's a similar tool for linux :)
<arvind_khadri> FarmCretin, no it will check the repositiories
<Mr_Bad_News> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4CsVInPe5A
<XenThraL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28376/
<arvind_khadri> FarmCretin, for updating packages use sudo apt-get upgrade after sudo apt-get update
<Mr_Bad_News> er whoops
<XenThraL> anyone can help me at all?
<notwist> douye: remember that you can change the titles freely. it can be fun
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, what is that
<Mr_Bad_News> nothing wrong window sorry
<notwist> douye: renaming "windows vista" to "WUNDUWS VUSTUH" etc
<FarmCretin> arvind_khadri: not the "dist-upgrade"?
<Mr_Bad_News> its a  pretty cool video though icesword
<douye> notwist: btw.. does the grub or something try to auto login to vista? as since i installed ubuntu i always get the message when it loads vista that i gave a wrong password o.0
<AcIk> hi...i having problem with my wireless..i already install ndiswrapper and it load at startup but..when i check in terminal..just found eth0 only..how to fix it?why wireless atheros not support in kardy?
<notwist> FarmCretin: "update" gets the new lists of packets. "dist-upgrade" actually downloads and installs
<AcIk> *hardy
<notwist> FarmCretin: first to update then dist-upgrade
<arvind_khadri> FarmCretin, that will upgrade your distribution!!!
<notwist> douye: no, it does not
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: no it wont
<chriswr> how do i check my glib version?
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, cool i didnt know that ....
<notwist> douye: it's possible you just forgot it or mistyped it
<douye> notwist: hmm weird then, guess it must be some setting in vista itself then altho i havent changed anything for that in there xD
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: hmm, it might.  depending on your definition of "upgrade distribution"
<DarkAudit> isn't dist-upgrade for something like going from gutsy to Hardy?
<Flannel> DarkAudit: No
<notwist> arvind_khadri: "update" gets the LIST of packets. it doesn't do ANYTHING else.
<Flannel> DarkAudit: It can be used as such, but isn't its only/primary purpose
<notwist> DarkAudit: dist-upgrade downloads and installs. update just refreshes the lists.
<ivan_> hello, how do i identify what keyboard i have in my toshiba 215?
<douye> notwist: no.. when i boot vista it just tries to auto login somehow.. but as i've got a password set it says its the wrong pass.. i dont want it to auto boot anyhow so its no big deal
<arvind_khadri> notwist,  Flannel, see :) am sure... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is related to the distro upgradation
<DarkAudit> Flannel: so what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade (assuming I've already done apt-get update)
<hurricaneharry> apt-get update
<hurricaneharry> apt-get upgrade
<hurricaneharry> should be the definite sequence.
<notwist> arvind_khadri: bottom line -----------> "sudo apt-get update" DOES NOT UPDATE YOUR PACKETS WHAT SO EVER
<Flannel> DarkAudit, arvind_khadri, "upgrade" will give you the newest package versions.  "dist-upgrade" will install the newest package versions and bring in any new depends that are needed.  "upgrade" can have packages held back, "dist-upgrade" won't (except for things that are broken)
<wayne_> hello
<arvind_khadri> notwist, am talking about sudo apt-get upgarde
<kye> So virtual box allows me to boot vista within ubuntu. If so.. will vista run smooth as if i just booted it?
<Bisounours> OopS je viens de tomber sur un tchat anglais...
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, dist-upgrade will take you to ibex now!!!!!
<wayne_> i m new to linux
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: no.
<super-6-1> Can anyone help me get 800x600 to 1025x765 in 8.04?
<wayne_> how do u write shell in linux
<notwist> arvind_khadri: NO IT WONT, stop spreading misinformation
<bazhang> arvind_khadri, that would be dist-upgrade-devel
<superfirelord42> wayne_, theres some tutorials on the web, hold on...
<simard> xorg.conf has some settings, but I wouldnt think these are suffisient to make my dual monitor work properly. However, ubuntu detects monitors and resolutions properly and dual monitors actually work after I added SubSection Virtual h w with sufficient h and w in xorg.conf. I would like to know where ubuntu keeps the settings of my monitors so I can generate a xorg.conf with these settings
<bazhang> notwist, take it easy.
<notwist> jesus if 3 people are contradicting you couldn't you be a little more humble?
<notwist> MAYBE you're wrong. i dont know.
<superfirelord42> wayne_, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<wayne_> thanks alot
<superfirelord42> wayne_, and when you are doen with that
<Jack_Sparrow> wayne_ there is a book in our repos you can dl
<superfirelord42> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jazon_linux-mani> hello everybody...
<notwist> jazon_linux-mani: hello
<superfirelord42> Jack_Sparrow, there is? do you rember the name... i know people who may want that...
<_xyz> how do I all the commands for winecfg when 'man' command doesnt return anything?
<super-6-1> How can i config xorg?
<superfirelord42> _xyz, wineconfig is graphical
<superfirelord42> sorry, winecfg
<Jack_Sparrow> !abs-guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs-guide
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (hardy), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<XenThraL> man these channels used to be way more helpful :|
<XenThraL> guess I need to wipe and reinstall
<XenThraL> goddamnit
<superfirelord42> Jack_Sparrow, thanks...
<_xyz> superfirelord42: im trying to figure out why it doesnt play any sound by running 'test sound' but that didnt return anything to the terminal
<notwist> XenThraL: whats up
<bazhang> XenThraL, what is the issue
<superfirelord42> _xyz, have you tried visting #winehq?
<IndyGunFreak> XenThraL: well, people used to be way  more polite
<btfx> Hey guys, I just used ndiswrapper, and it seems to be working (networks detected), but the wireless manager fails to connect.
<XenThraL> IndyGunFreak: I asked twice patiently?
<XenThraL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28376/
<btfx> inet addr:169.254.4.3  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<XenThraL> I'm getting segmentation faults
<bazhang> XenThraL, ask again
<XenThraL> with my opengl programs
<Jack_Sparrow> np you will need to create a launcher firefox file:///usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html
<XenThraL> started couple days ago
<_xyz> not yet
<IndyGunFreak> XenThraL: did it dawnon you someone may not know the answer?..  maybe you should ask int he #debian channel, they are a pillar of patience and helpfulness in the community
<bazhang> XenThraL, give us tons more info
<XenThraL> after I struggled to get my dual monitor set up
<_xyz> superfirelord42: actually wait, yes i did. they couldnt help me
<Jack_Sparrow> XenThraL any changes to your sources.list
<XenThraL> no
<_xyz> superfirelord42: they said the sound should work (since it works everywhere else)
<IndyGunFreak> XenThraL: what is your graphcis device
<superfirelord42> _xyz, are you in hardy?
<_xyz> yes
<XenThraL> I'm using nvidia-glx-new-envy driver
<XenThraL> its a quadro fx 1400
<notwist> XenThraL: have you tried downgrading your driver
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, dual screen w/ Nvidia is pretty easy
<IndyGunFreak> just use restricted driver, install nvidia-settings, and set up dual screens there.
<XenThraL> IndyGunFreak: thats all fine, it just started to segfault with opengl
<notwist> XenThraL: afaik envy aren't the most stable drivers
<OpenMindDJ> Does anyone know how to fis the font rendering in Ubuntu Hardy?  I have read several forum posts and nothing seems to work.  Basically, when you read a web page, some words appear blurrier or lighter in color than others.
<XenThraL> notwist: it won't even start kdm with the other one
<superfirelord42> _xyz, there is a known wine issue with pulseaudio.... (it wont work).. have you tried changing the setting to use alsa (i think thats what it was) by default
<superfirelord42> ?
<notwist> OpenMindDJ: could be a graphics driver issue
<Lions\Spawn> I've only got sound on one side, how can I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> XenThraL and opengl segfaults makes one think the driver is the problem
<OpenMindDJ> notwist: could be, it's an old GeForce card
<XenThraL> I've wiped my older kernel images
<XenThraL> and reinstalled this one
<_xyz> superfirelord42: yes, i'm trying to use Alsa since my x-fi card has a hard time running on OSS
<XenThraL> wiped all the nvidia packages
<XenThraL> and reinstalled the drivers
<notwist> OpenMindDJ: have you tried installing the proprietary drivers
<XenThraL> then I went a little crazy and just killed any nvidia files from my root
<XenThraL> and then reinstalled the drivers
<XenThraL> problem still persists
<OpenMindDJ> notwist: yes, they are installed.  Ubuntu system fonts look great..only an issue in FF3
<btfx> Guys, my ndiswrapper interfaces did not connect properly, how do I /release or /renew with ifconfig?
<XenThraL> it just wasn't there before at all, and I'm starting to suspect it coincided with the .19 kernel
<OpenMindDJ> notwist: I tried the whole creating a sym link to 10-autohint.conf and that didnt seem to do much
<notwist> OpenMindDJ: sounds wierd that it only happens in FF3
<Lions\Spawn> I've only got sound on one chennel through the jack output, how can I fix this?
<notwist> weird*
<OpenMindDJ> actually this is not a vid card issue because I have another computer here with an intel card and FF looks just as bad
<OpenMindDJ> notwist: doesn't FF3 have known bugs with font rendering?
<btfx> Lions\Spawn: You did check the equalizer...
<btfx> right?
<Lions\Spawn> yea, both chans are set to the same level
<OpenMindDJ> notwist: all the text on IRC looks good :)
<IndyGunFreak> Lions\Spawn: i fixed it by switching from pulse audio back to alsamixer..... i had lots of issues like that w/ Pulse... YMMV
<btfx> Lions\Spawn: =\ Sorry man...
<notwist> OpenMindDJ: sudo apt-get install lynx ;)
<superfirelord42> _xyz, so it works with everything but wine?
<Lions\Spawn> I am using the alsamixer IndyGunFreak
<Lions\Spawn> worked just a few days ago
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, strange, haven't had that prob w/ alsamixer
<_xyz> superfirelord42: yes
<OpenMindDJ> notwist: :)
<_xyz> superfirelord42: when I try to run 'Test Sound' in the audio tab, it returns an error, saying 'Audio test failed!'. that's why i want the error's output in the terminal
<OpenMindDJ> notwist: I have a new vid card (GeForce 6200 AGP) on order...maybe DVI will help :/
<AcIk> still working with my wireless..Headache!!
<superfirelord42> _xyz, it isnt in the terminel when you do that?
<_xyz> superfirelord42: well someone on ubuntu forums told me to run it from the terminal and get the output but i guess it cant be done. do you have any ideas?
<zro> OpenMindDJ:  u have msttcorefonts ?
<notwist> OpenMindDJ: i doubt it :P
<superfirelord42> _xyz, i think he ment goto a terminal, and just run winecfg... it should automaticly output all errors and fixmes
<OpenMindDJ> zro: i do as this was installed with the bad evil scary restricted packages
<Jack_Sparrow> _xyz /join #alsa
<_xyz> superfirelord42: as in, 'sudo winecfg'? i did that, all it does is launch the GUI winecfg and outputs nothing to the terminal
<_xyz> ok
<superfirelord42> _xyz, no, not sudo, wine is not a sudo app
<superfirelord42> _xyz, wine should not be run as root
<_xyz> well whatever, just winecfg
<_xyz> ohhhh
<_xyz> still no output
<superfirelord42> _xyz, major thing... by running it as root, you make him owner of .wine... and put your computer at risk...
<_xyz> i make 'him' owner of .wine?
<zro> OpenMindDJ:  did u post a screen shot? What are yr fonts set as ? ( System  > Pref > Appearance > font tab ) ?
<superfirelord42> yeah.... when you run wine as root
<_xyz> well what do you mean 'run'. i never really 'run' it except for winecfg which launches just fine w/o root
<superfirelord42> _xyz, run winecfg in hte terminal, and then try the sound test, see if it outputs anything
<_xyz> nada
<_xyz> no output
<superfirelord42> _xyz, hold on, im getting the command
<OpenMindDJ> zro: mostly sans 10 with LCD smoothing and 96 dpi, full hint, order is RGB
<zro> same in FF pref?
<zro> OpenMindDJ:  (edit > pref > content tab > advanced button)
<OpenMindDJ> zro: western, serif 16, mono 12 allow pages to choose their font
<chupy>  i put a black them for my ubuntu but in oppen office the word processor is also black what can i do
<OpenMindDJ> zro: its notall web pages either...yahoo.com is especially annoying though
<superfirelord42> _xyz, WINEDEBUG=warn+all winecfg
<_xyz> alright i'll try that, thanks
<zro> really...
<zro> hmmm
<zro> can u post a screen shot to imageshack or something?
<super-6-1> Hello, can anyone tell me the command to get into the xorg?
<arvind_khadri> super-6-1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<super-6-1> thanks
<XenThraL> screw it
<XenThraL> time to nuke the computer
<arvind_khadri> super-6-1, you wanted to start X right??
<XenThraL> thanks for the help anyways
<zro> OpenMindDJ:  you have you have doen this right? sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<pip> I have a really stupid question.
<russianzilla> Hey, is anyone here familiar with using an Xbox 360 wired controller with Hardy?
<arvind_khadri> pip, ask
<btfx> russianzilla: not likely =\
<superfirelord42> pip, whatever it is, i have heard worse
<zelrikriando> pip, there is no stupid question, only stupid people
<[TiZ]> Hi there, guys. Unfortunately, I have another tough one for you all. I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to OSS: /dev/dsp1, it works great. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting this device as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<bastid_raZor> super-6-1; or maybe you wanted to edit the xorg.conf file? sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OpenMindDJ> zro: I think I just figured something out...it could be the KVM switch
<btfx> poor pip..
<russianzilla> btfx: Not likely it'll work?
<pip> I've just started on ubuntu, but for some reason, I can't do shit with it, because it says I'm not the owner.
<zro> OpenMindDJ:  ha!
<russianzilla> It's very weird, I used a guide on the Ubuntu wiki.
<pip> (that was worded really badly, I'm sorry)
<lwizardl> can someone help me with transcoding a mkv into another file
<btfx> russianzilla: Not likely someone here has done it
<arvind_khadri> bastid_raZor, maybe people should be more specific :)
<btfx> oh
<russianzilla> Which worked the first time, but after I unplugged it once I plugged it in again it stopped working.
<pip> but since I'm not the " owner" I can't install anything
<btfx> russianzilla: I may be wrong...
<super-6-1> I mean how do i configure the xorg
<zro> ... i love when im barking up a totally wrong tree..
<OpenMindDJ> zro: when flipping back and forth between computers the video goes a little haywire
<soldats> pip: you need to use sudo
<bastid_raZor> arvind_khadri; getting into xorg can be translated in many ways.
<Pici> !sudo | pip
<ubottu> pip: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<btfx> russianzilla: how many times did you reboot =P
<zelrikriando> pip, that sounds backwards, you didnt get to choose a password?
<russianzilla> So far once.
<btfx> hehheh
<[TiZ]> super-6-1, use "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal or run box
<OpenMindDJ> zro: right now, when i type i hear a beep for every letter i press...what the heck did i just do now!!!
<arvind_khadri> bastid_raZor, yeah thats why after answering him i thought what did he mean :)
<pip> I chose a password for my user account, but it says my user is not the owner
<russianzilla> I tried to redo the guide a few times but it didn't get me anywhere.
 * pip looks up sudo stuff
<russianzilla> Here's something more general then.
<btfx> sorry, I have no idea really =\
<bastid_raZor> arvind_khadri; heh, i thought the same thing after reading your response.
<superfirelord42> pip, when you use the console, or when you open apps such as synaptic?
<russianzilla> I found a different guide, but it says I need to make sure that the old module I was using for the controller has been removed.
<zro> OpenMindDJ:  ee.... thats a weird one.
<pip> when I use the console
<btfx> ok
<zro> Ok,... I got a question, im uploading an inordinate amount of data to a server (using scp). i didnt use the l flag or anything,... the files are going one by one up to the server @ 430KB/s or there abouts... i then started 2 more "scp -Cr " sessions and they are all going @ 430KB/s .... where would one suppose this magical bottle neck is? If I can transfer 3 @ 430, shouldn't one be able to go @ 1290?
<superfirelord42> pip, sudo then...
<arvind_khadri> bastid_raZor, :) crazy people ...
<russianzilla> I went into the joystick kernel modules and deleted the xpad file, so does that mean it's been unloaded then?
<pip> thanks
<superfirelord42> pip, it asks for a password, you use your own...
<btfx> russianzilla: AFAIK yes
<arvind_khadri> pip, one way around this is use the recovery mode and then adduser <username> admin
<btfx> again, I may be wrong as hell
<btfx> =\
<russianzilla> Alright, because modprobe -r hangs whenever I use it.
<pip> recovery mode is way beyond my skills.
<OpenMindDJ> zro: by the way, pressing the auto button on the monitor seems to clear up the fonts...for some reason this issue was only noticible in FF and well, i read alot of junk about FF3 with fonts....
<OpenMindDJ> beep beep beep
<OpenMindDJ> brb
<pip> I've only just installed last night
<superfirelord42> arvind_khadri, he didnt know how... i think it took a password... let him try sudo....
<pip> and i'm stumbling about trying to figure it all out on a horrid dialup connection
<[TiZ]> Hi there, guys. Unfortunately, I have another tough one for you all. I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to OSS: /dev/dsp1, it works great. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting this device as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<superfirelord42> pip, try sudo and tell us if it works...
<pip> I'm a her :-p
<glitsj16> lwizardl: what format do you need the mkv to end up in ?
<superfirelord42> sorry pip, text isnt that specific
<arvind_khadri> pip, ok...just write down the command i said and try it... do it after superfirelord42 's method fails...
<lwizardl> glitsj16, mpeg2
<pip> it's a common mistake, I'm used to it :-p
<arvind_khadri> superfirelord42, oh ok :) i was just suggesting ..
<OpenMindDJ> zro: beeping gone...thankfully...so anyway..not FF sorry for the bad report on that!
<utarpradesh> hello
<zelrikriando> pip, tell me if you have problems
<superfirelord42> arvind_khadri, i hope it doesnt fail... it == more work...
<zro> OpenMindDJ:  gj, np
<superfirelord42> _xyz, ?
<utarpradesh> Allah.
<pip> trying it right now
<glitsj16> lwizardl: did you try using ffmpeg yet ?
<chriswr> how come does pidgin not show any of my friends on it , and ppl that are online appear as offline?????
<MatBoy> man I need a hug at this hour
<btfx> utarpradesh: akbar?
<lwizardl> glitsj16, I need to turn my mkv files (h264/ac3) into a mpeg2 file so I can make them into a HD-DVD video disc on DVD5
<arvind_khadri> superfirelord42, yeah i too am hoping that your method doesnt fail...
 * btfx hugs MatBoy
<lwizardl> glitsj16, no I just installed it and don't know how to make it transcode it
<utarpradesh> buttfux: yes
 * MatBoy instructs btfx about the next step in this new relationship :P thanks mate !
<btfx> ?
<bobertdos> pip: .........yes, for that is exactly what sudo is for, to grant admin privileges
<_xyz> superfirelord42: http://pastebin.ca/1076192
 * ikk- hugs Matgirl
<utarpradesh> heh sorry
<utarpradesh> I had to do it
<arvind_khadri> MatBoy, ?? what happend??
<tma> i have a shortcut on my desktop, but whenever i dbl click it, it asks me if i want to display, run, run interminal ..... is there a way to set RUN as default so it won't ask me anymore?
<bobertdos> oops
<MatBoy> arvind_khadri: how do you mean ?
<bobertdos> dang scrollbar.........
<bobertdos> sorry
<arvind_khadri> MatBoy, ntn forget it
<_xyz> so things like 'warn:file:wine_nt_to_unix_file_name L"winealsa.drv" not found in /home/awperator/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/system32' are very concerning
<MatBoy> arvind_khadri: yeah you never know, maybe you thought I started a relationship with you earlier ;)
<MatBoy> ikk-: man I'm hot :P
<martosurf> hi!! i need to know where GDM-login screen manager  themes lies =)
<[TiZ]> Hi there, guys. Unfortunately, I have another tough one for you all. I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to OSS: /dev/dsp1, it works great. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting this device as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<bazhang> MatBoy, please take chat elsewhere
<zelrikriando> pip, are you ok now?
<superfirelord42> _xyz, i think that may be more understood over in #winehq, im looking at it
<ikk-> MatBoy:  :)
<MatBoy> bazhang: man itś 4:15 here... :P
<Bballer11> whats a good laptop for around a grand?
<MatBoy> can happen :)
<MatBoy> bazhang: you might join us :P
<_xyz> superfirelord42: ok, i'll give it a try, but btw, i reinstalled the sound drivers and wine today.. so it's interesting why there's still such a conflict
<MatBoy> ikk-: not dutch I hope ?
<bazhang> MatBoy, this is support channel; #ubuntu-offtopic is chat channel
<glitsj16> lwizardl: okay, two things come to mind, 1) the ffmpeg version from medibuntu repo is way more powerfull than the one from regular ubuntu repo .. and 2) there's a frontend called winFF that works with profiles, which simplifies things a lot .. google for winFF, they offer a .deb
<MatBoy> bazhang: ow indeed
<MatBoy> sorry :)
<CrocoJet> the problem "hdparm" that damage harddisk, is fixed in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<bobertdos> I believe the easiest way to handle those types of things would be too use something like the startupmanager (found in the repos)
<chriswr> how come does pidgin not show any of my friends on it , and ppl that are online appear as offline?????
<superfirelord42> _xyz, i dont know... i know less about sound.. more about setup on wine.... and incompatibilities
<glitsj16> lwizardl: did you install the medibuntu repo version of ffmpeg ?
<superfirelord42> pip, did it work?
<Guest101> Today, I have attempted to install Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop editon. I have burnt the disc myself, and I have checked, it has no errors. It all goes fine until the partitioning part . Here, I choose the the option where you can drag along the amount of space you want. I allow Ubunto 12gb (i have 100gb free). I press next and it says 0% for about 30 secs. and then a little box comes titiled...
<Guest101> ..."Re-size operation failure", witht he message, "An error has occured while writing changes to the storage devices. The re-size has been aborted.". From then it only gives me the other two options of using all the space available and manual...  I dont know what to do in manual and I want to dual boot.. Please help, and I know it is not the disc.
<lwizardl> glitsj16, i just did apt-get install
<zelrikriando> pip got killed by peer
<bobertdos> martosurf: I believe the easiest way to handle those types of things would be too use something like the startupmanager (found in the repos)
<zelrikriando> bad peer -_-
<arvind_khadri> chriswr, in the menu check show offline buddies and maybe your friends are invisible to you :)
<_xyz> superfirelord42: thanks for all your help
<superfirelord42> _xyz, no prob...
<tma> i have a shortcut on my desktop, but whenever i dbl click it, it asks me if i want to display, run, run interminal ..... is there a way to set RUN as default so it won't ask me anymore?
<russianzilla> Anyone know how to stop a kernel module so I can remove it?
<glitsj16> lwizardl: hold on, got a link to a nice howto to get the medibuntu version, brb
<superfirelord42> Guest101, in a terminal, type mount
<[TiZ]> Guest101, I find that BootIt NG is actually a really, really good partitioning tool. Just burn it to a CD (don't bother installing it), and do your partition work from the CD.
<martosurf> bobertdos: hi and tnx 4 replying -- well you'll see, i actually need to manually delete a them so i need to know where those files lies =D
<superfirelord42> Guest101, please pastebin the output
<dr_Willis> Guest101,  if resizign a ntfs partition, you may have to defrag/scandisk it beforhand so gparted can resize it.. if using vista. Use vista to resize the partition. it will do it much faster then gparted.
<chriswr> arvind_khadri: that worked to show them but they still appear as offline
<bobertdos> martosurf: Oh, and why do you need to know this?
<arvind_khadri> chriswr, they maybe invisible to you ...
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get awn to startup every time?
<Guest101> superfielord42, how do I get to the the terminal?
<chriswr> arvind_khadri: oooh ok
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal Guest101
<superfirelord42> Guest101, the menu on hte top left, under accessories
<superfirelord42> Guest101, look for terminal
<superfirelord42> i mainly want to see if for some reason, its read only
<Guest101> [TiZ] How would I think go about installing ubunto to it though?
<glitsj16> lwizardl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu .. add the medibuntu repo is described there in detail
<Guest101> dr_Willis, I de-fraged yesters
<superfirelord42> pip, did it work?
<pip> grrrrr
<pip> yep
<[TiZ]> Guest101, I thought you were trying to resize the partitions on your drive.
<zelrikriando> pip, do you have other questions while you are at it?
<Guest101> Im trying to install Ubuntu [TiZ]
<superfirelord42> Guest101, [TiZ]'s will work... im just cecking to see if it mounted read only somehow
<arvind_khadri> tma right click on the file and select the optin open with ...select the app from the list you want to open the file with  :)
<pip> Someone needs to warn people not to move to cottage country ever.
<pip> not just yet
<pip> but i'm still working on it :)
<Yazan`> hey, i have installed my video card drivers, and i need to try and change the brightness and contrast of the screen like in windows...how can i do that?
<[TiZ]> Guest101, this is what you want to do. Get the partitions all set up the way you want from BootIt NG's CD. And then, use the Ubuntu install CD, and pick the partition you want Ubuntu on.
<lwizardl> glitsj16, yeah I have that already enabled
<arvind_khadri> tma_,   right click on the file and select the optin open with ...select the app from the list you want to open the file with  :)
<tma> arvind_khadri, i want to RUN
<superfirelord42> Guest101 did you get to a terminal and did you try mount to get hte output
<pip> hmm
<pip> i fucked up somewhere
<dr_Willis> tma,  if its a shortcut/link to a script. you may want to make sure its set to be 'executable'
<bazhang> pip no cursing
<jeeves_> is there a way to test the reiability of a connection (and log it) from a command line on a server?
<tma> arvind_khadri, and i want the shortcut to do this automaticly
<Guest101> superfirelord42.. im a bit lost on what your asking me to do.. I am a bit slow with these things... :/
<glitsj16> lwizardl: okay, you will have the needed ffmpeg in that case to go over the instructions on how to proceed at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19571065-SOLVED-ffmpeg-mkv-to-xvidac3
<pip> sorry
<zelrikriando> pip, watch your language around here
<tma> arvind_khadri, it runs OK, just that it asks me everytime
<pip> i *messed* up somewhere
<arvind_khadri> tma, set it as executable
<superfirelord42> Guest101, no problem, did you get to the terminal?
<l815> is preload bad to use? on the comments of this page (http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml), someone said it was
<Guest101> No :/
<bobertdos> pip: Heh, well that's what we try to do, help clean up botched jobs. It's easy enough to do in Ubuntu.
<arvind_khadri> tma, is it a script???
<dr_Willis> jeeves_,  simple way may be to use 'sing' in a script.  its a programable ping variant.
<arvind_khadri> tma, run has got several meanings please be clear...
<superfirelord42> Guest101, on hte top left-hand corner, on that menu, under accessories, look for terminal
<superfirelord42> Guest101, when it opens, type in exactly... sudo mount
<Yazan`> i have installed my video card drivers, and i need to try and change the brightness and contrast of the screen like in windows...how can i do that?
<Guest101> superfirelord42... to do that I will have to leave windows though.. Im currently in windows..
<jeeves_> dr_Willis, hummm, my ISP "claims" that all my latency, poor cnnections, and other "downtime" is my server (ie., me not using their "hosted" services), and I'd love to shove it back in their face
<superfirelord42> Guest101, hold on....
<tma> arvind_khadri,  ok, it's a program i downloaded, i created a shortcut on my desktop for it ... everytime i try to click the shortcut, it asks me what i want to do... i choose RUN and it works ...
<superfirelord42> Guest101, do you have another computer you can do irc on?
<owner> any one on here done netboot b4
<lwizardl> glitsj16, yeah but that is for xvid, i want to keep it HD and leave it as either the file types I need to be able to make it into a HD-DVD mini disc (.TS .MPG or M2TS)
<Guest101> superfirelord42... no :/
<tma> arvind_khadri, my question is: is there a way to set the shorcut to choose RUN all the time without asking me?
<superfirelord42> Guest101, that way some people online can help you as you work with it if you encounter errors?
<pip> I'm following these instructions: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Multimedia-Codecs-in-Linux-39555.shtml  and at the cp all-2006blahblahblah command, I get " missing destination file operand after all-20061022blahblah
<dr_Willis> jeeves_,  good luck proving any of that.. and you will need a Mirical to get the ISPs to actually do anything if you did prove it..  :(
<superfirelord42> Guest101, unfortunatly I must go offline [TiZ] are you still there?
<[TiZ]> I'm here.
<[TiZ]> I guess it's lucky I have my own problem, hmm.
<dr_Willis> jeeves_,  but i guess ya could check out 'sing' anyway - its an overlooked tool :)
<superfirelord42> [TiZ], can you help Guest101 i must go offline
<arvind_khadri> tma, ok you need it to sym link it with the executable frm where you created the shortcut
<jeeves_> dr_Willis, well, I know the owner personally, and he figures he dosn't have to be afraid of me.  He owes me $$ anyways, so I took hosting in leu of payment
<[TiZ]> I'll help out and then I'm going to start asking about my own stuff again.
<tma> how do i do that?
<owner> hey how are you doing
<superfirelord42> [TiZ], what where you having trouble with?
<pip> ooh i forgot the space.
<[TiZ]> Guest101, where do you stand right now?
<superfirelord42> hey owner...
<xborgy> tma: most things exec are /usr/share/bin look in there and make a shortcutt from one of those.
<[TiZ]> Here, I'll go ahead and c/p it real quick.
<jpastore> sorry for the repeat msg but I lost network again...so azureus keeps knocking off my wifi...I've replaced my router, I've replaced my network card...I've blacklisted ipv6...any ideas why I would lose my wireless connection? it's also impacted by large file transfers
<[TiZ]> Hi there, guys. Unfortunately, I have another tough one for you all. I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to OSS: /dev/dsp1, it works great. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting this device as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<jeeves_> dr_Willis, so if I can have a script run every 5 mins or so to ping a big name domain, then record the latency, etc and log it, then I can prove it
<owner> idid the net boot
<bobertdos> pip: I don't think I was here when you were explaining your original problem, but is there a reason you're using these as opposed to everything available in the repos?
<Guest101> [TiZ], so I should install a partition with Bootit first, then go through the linux disc?
<Jippen> Jeeves: Have you tried running a bandwith/response/uptime monitor on the box? Charting the response times of pings from home to the box, vs home to thier page, 1 per minute for a day could give some backing to your argument.
<owner> now iam stuck in the menu
<superfirelord42> owner, im guessing you didnt manage to get ubuntu installed...
<[TiZ]> Wrong, Guest101. Do NOT install BootIt NG.
<glitsj16> lwizardl: hang on, i'll check if winFF offers that option
<arvind_khadri> tma, sudo ln -s /path/to/app /path/to/executable
<Guest101> Oh.. ok [TiZ]
<jeeves_> dr_Willis, any sudgestions on a syntax for it?
<[TiZ]> Download it, burn it to a CD or floppy drive
<superfirelord42> [TiZ], i could have sworn i saw a google tut for that once.. a while back... but i have no knowledge in the area...
<lwizardl> glitsj16, on my winff i don't have them
<Yazan`> guys, when you want to configure the brightness/contrast of your screen, how do you do it?
<superfirelord42> owner, what is the menu?
<tma> arvind_khadri, let me try it
<[TiZ]> And then run it from the CD, and use its partitioning tool
<arvind_khadri> tma, i feel it would work... lets try
<bastid_raZor> jpastore; possibly try something other than azurues? transmission ktorrent deluge are all great *nix native applications that don't use java
<[TiZ]> After you're done partitioning, you can choose which partition to install Ubuntu on from the installer.
<owner> the install main menu
<styfle> hello
<superfirelord42> owner, what options do you have... and are you using hte floppy method?
<Wolvenhaven> dont listen to styfle, he's a mean person
<owner> netboot
<Yazan`> guys, when you want to configure the brightness/contrast of your screen, how do you do
<owner> it workeked
<superfirelord42> owner, IT WORKED!! what was making it not work?
<[TiZ]> Yazan`, is it a laptop screen, or just a normal monitor?
<owner> its now asking me for the mirror site
<jpastore> bastid_raZor, it happens during big file transfers as well...like downloading iso's
<superfirelord42> owner, hold on...
<glitsj16> lwizardl: just found that out myself .. seems more complex than i thought .. sorry to be of no help whatsoever
<dr_Willis> jeeves_,  nope. I recall using it a year or so ago to 'test' some issues over a long time.
<owner> ok
<Guest101> [TiZ], is there a partiton program I dont have to burn to disc to use? Because surely that would be easier?
<lwizardl> glitsj16, no preoblem atleast you tried :)
<Yazan`> TiZ: it's a monitor
<[TiZ]> Guest101, That's what I'm trying to recommend to you. Have you not been listening?
<styfle> can someone help me out with a wireless adapter???
<jeeves_> dr_Willis, fun.  I'll have a look.  thanks.
<[TiZ]> BootIt NG can be run FROM THE CD to do partitioning.
<bazhang> Guest101, just use gparted in the installer disk no need for bootit ng (never heard of it and not recommended here)
<IndyGunFreak> styfle: depends on the adapter
<bastid_raZor> jpastore; how are you downloading them? azurues?
<Yazan`> TiZ: i want to use the configuration like in windows, where i change brightness/contrast
<[TiZ]> You download it, and run a program that burns it to a cd or makes a floppy disk
<pip> okay. I need point and click
<Guest101> [TiZ] oh, ok...
<jpastore> bastid_raZor, no from website's like trixbox
<bazhang> [TiZ], gparted is a much better option here
<superfirelord42> owner, what was it again, asking for a mirror?
<owner> yeah
<Guest101> bazhang, where do I get gparted from?
<[TiZ]> Sorry, Yazan`. I've never configured a monitor that way from in Windows. Can't you just use the monitor controls?
<styfle> indygunfreak: i have a WPC54G Ver2 and it wont let me connect to a WEP 64 hex connection
<owner> on the main install menu
<IndyGunFreak> styfle: can you see the network?
<[TiZ]> bazhang, why is that? gparted does not work nearly as well as BootIt NG has, at least for me.
<bazhang> Guest101, it is on the live cd; also you can use the manual partitioning scheme in the installer process
<Flannel> pip: that's fine.
<tma> arvind_khadri, ok, i just did that ... here is what i get when i dbl click the link "Do you want to run "Link to apb, or display its contents?"
<superfirelord42> owner, hold on, i have to find a mirror for you... hehe..
<Flannel> !codecs | pip
 * ikk- Gets Flannel codecs | pip <%)
<ubottu> pip: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<owner> it ask for mirror site to dload the os from
<tma> arvind_khadri, i dont want to see this pop-up, i want it to RUN directly, without asking me
<Yazan`> TiZ: it's on the highest....:(         on windows, it was like : Properties > Screen or something...
<pip> ooh
<arvind_khadri> tma, Link...
<bazhang> [TiZ], that is not known here; gparted (either live cd or from ubuntu live cd ) is much preferred; see !worksforme
<Flannel> !test | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Failed!
 * ikk- Gets Flannel test | bazhang <%)
<[TiZ]> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
 * ikk- Gets [TiZ] worksforme <%)
<Godstrong> what the best linux OS?
<superfirelord42> owner, try http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/ubuntu/
<jeeves_> dr_Willis, is there a way to specify a date range in a script?  I have a script running every 10 mins to d-load an IP accessable cam's pictures, but I'd like to encode them once a day, but I need to make sure that it only encodes videos for that day, and that the output video file's name is the date range of the encoded pictures
<tma> arvind_khadri, yes, am i doing something wrong?
<styfle> indygunfreak: i can see the network right when i turn my comp on but it disappears after i try to connect
 * [TiZ] facepalms.
<arvind_khadri> tma, can you hang around for sometime ...
<[TiZ]> Very well. You can take over for me since you know so very much, bazhang.
<Guest101> bazhang, oh that. when I chose the manual option the "make new partition" bit was grayed out... :/ is it posible for you to guide me through the process if I find a differenct computer for irc?
<IndyGunFreak> styfle: hm,m don't know about that
<owner> ok first host name
<tma> yes
<tma> arvind_khadri, yes
<owner> anything i choose right
<ivan_> hello fn key not working on my toshiba 215, how can i configure it??
<[TiZ]> I'm not going to argue with someone over ways to HELP people, especially when I'm taking focus off of my own problems.
<superfirelord42> owner, i thought you said you got the netboot to work?
<Jippen> jeeves> Bash script? If you are saving the files with a timestamp in the filename, you can do it with a little math
<superfirelord42> owner, however you did it last time.. hehe...
<owner> yeah
<[TiZ]> So I will resume my inquiry on my own dilemma now.
<styfle> indygunfreak: do you know someone who can help? i am a compete noob with linux
<bazhang> [TiZ], you may wish to read the ubuntuguide or ubuntu wiki for more info on this; bootit ng is not on the list there.
<xborgy> tma: what is you you installed?
<IndyGunFreak> styfle: sorry i do not
<sysop1972> genii: Hey it is working!
<ivan_> !fn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fn
<owner> i am on the client it saids enter a host name for the system
<[TiZ]> bazhang, have you ever used it before? I would guess it's not too widely known.
<ivan_> !functional
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about functional
<tma> xborgy, it doesnt need install, just run ... and it runs fine ... just that it PROMPTS all the time what to do
<owner> anything you choose
<Bubalooshi> Ca I install iTunes 7.7 in Ubuntu?
<xborgy> tma: yes i know what is it?
<yuri_> im having trouble connecting to a windows ad-hoc network. I see the network but can't make a connection. suggestions?
<tma> xborgy, i wanted to get rid of the prompt and RUN automaticly ... is it possible?
<superfirelord42> owner, i am going to go eat... do the netboot how you got it work lastime, then try the mirror http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/ubuntu/
<owner> so it can identify te client by
<superfirelord42> Bubalooshi, yeah, use wine
<pip> ....
<Bubalooshi> What's Wine?
<Jippen> Buba> Wine and iTunes don't play well
<owner> ok thanks
<xborgy> tma: yes its very easy but what is the app?
<bazhang> Guest101, you are using gparted on mounted partitions? or going through a live cd environment to do so
<superfirelord42> Jippen, the newest version doesnt?
<Jippen> I tried it, like, a month ago
<iCEifer> hello, anyone know of a package that can do full disk encryption for my entire linux partition? I tried truecrypt but it doesn't seem to offer full disk encryption in the debian package?
<btfx[AFK]> Hay can anyone help me connect with multiple interfaces? Whenever I use that connection tool on the desktop toolbar it drops my other already-working connection.
<pip> brb
<tma> xborgy, it's a program a friend of mine sent to me, we're working on a project ... but i guess it happens to any app
<Bubalooshi> Is there any way I can get rid of the GRUB loader?
<Guest101> bazhang... I might be.. im not sure..
<xborgy> tma: are you running a .sh?
<Jippen> why do you want to, buba?
<Bubalooshi> I can access Ubuntu through the Windows loader fine, I don't need GRUB
<Bubalooshi> I had it so I can install Ubuntu
<tma> xborgy, nope, it's a file without extension ... just a script i guess
<Bubalooshi> Or do I need it?
<arooni> is there a dyndns auto updater for ubuntu hardy?
<bazhang> Guest101, that would be the reason then; do you have the ubuntu live cd? or is this through wubi
<xborgy> tma: right mouse click your desktop and choose create link
<Guest101> bazhang... the cd i am using is a burnt iso from the ubuntu site.. not wubbi
<Jippen> well, you still ACTUALLY need it to boot the system, so I would recommend setting the timeout to, say, 1 second, rather than removing it completely
<[TiZ]> I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to "OSS: /dev/dsp1", it works great. I have to use that option, as ALSA's input device doesn't work, and neither does "USB Audio" from sound properties. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting "OSS: /dev/dsp1" as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<tma> xborgy, link is there already
<tma> xborgy, now what?
<xborgy> tma: run it
<Bubalooshi> Well, how can I access Windows if I change the timer to 1 second?
<btfx> Hay can anyone help me connect with multiple interfaces? Whenever I use that connection tool on the desktop toolbar it drops my other already-working connection.
<tma> xborgy,  ok, prompt again
<bazhang> Guest101, you run the installer, then get to the guided partitioning section and then it fails?
<IndyGunFreak> Bubalooshi: hit esc before the timer runs out?
<tma> xborgy, i click run and it runs the app
<IndyGunFreak> that will bring up your grub menu
<Guest101> bazhang, yes
<xborgy> tma: yes i know because you're running something that isnt even installed into correct folders to make it run automaticly.
<bazhang> Guest101, and it just goes back to the livecd desktop or what
<Guest101> yes.
<Bubalooshi> Well, that's my only reason besides Windows because of this... my wireless keyboard won't work with my bootloader stuff.
<Jippen> Buba> If you are booting via the windows bootloader, then it prolly gives you a choice between "windows" and "other OS", right?
<sysop1972> When installing Ubuntu Server what is the best choice of disk partition types?  The system is mainly a Samba file server for Windows clients.
<tma> xborgy, should i change something to this file? some properties?
<bazhang> Guest101, that was an A or B question, you have to choose one
<tma> or maybe move it to /bin folder?
<Guest101> Oh.. i mean yes to it going to the ubuntu desk-top bazhang.. sorry ;/
<xborgy> tma: how big is this could you send it to me?
<jeeves_> can anyone take a stab @ this?  I need to script a way of only encoding jpegs from a specific day.  the pictures follow the format of location_-_year_-_month_-_day_-_hour_-_minute_-_second.jog
<Bubalooshi> No, it says:
<Bubalooshi> Windows XP Professional
<Bubalooshi> Windows 2000
<Bubalooshi> Windows XP Professional (I installed 2 times)
<FloodBot1> Bubalooshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bubalooshi> Ubuntu
<tma> xborgy, hold on
<btfx> Can anyone help me connect with multiple interfaces? Whenever I use that connection tool on the desktop toolbar it drops my other already-working connection.
<xborgy> k
<Jippen> sysop> If you want it to be decient performance and low-maintainence, I recommend 1 partition, ext3
<l815> does prefetch some preinstalled with hardy?
<bazhang> Guest101, and you did md5 the iso and did integrity check on the installer disk? Also, what speed did you burn the iso to cd at.
<l815> *com
<l815> *come
<Jippen> Jeeves: Can you mod the script to instead be location/year/month/day/hour-minute-second.jog ?
<Bubalooshi> Sorry about the Enter thing, but anyways it says Ubuntu at the bottom and I can choose it there
<sysop1972> jippen: when we add more drives at a later date for added storage will it be a problem?
<Guest101> bazhang, i burned it at 4x, did a nero intefrity check, and then did the ubunto verifying thing.. it passed all of them. no errors.
<Jippen> sysop> If you want that to be easy, for a minor performace drop, use LVM. Makes upgrading later a whole lot easier
<arvind_khadri> tma, you around?
<bazhang> Guest101, and now you are trying to manually or use the guided partitioner (which one)
<jeeves_> Jippen, that would be a pain in the you know what.  and I woul dhave to rewrite a lot of other scripts.
<Yazan`> hey, is this a valid bash command:  sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<Guest101> bazhang, i tried to use the guided one, thats when the error came.
<Flannel> Yazan`: no, you probably want an editor (nano)
<arvind_khadri> Yazan`, no ..what are you trying to achieve
<tma> arvind_khadri, yes
<Yazan`> i want to open  /etc/X11/xorg.conf with admin privilage
<kcman> so is this the only chat room on this thing or is there other to chat in?
<jeeves_> Jippen, I guess the best way would be to rewrite the script to do that for each location (make directories for year>month>day, but that' a LOT of rewriting (there is over 300 feeds)
<bazhang> Guest101, you fiddled with the slider, or left it as ubuntu suggested
<tma> xborgy, ok, this is just 4.7 k, but it seems to be a script to check on something and then run another app (included in the same folder)
<tma> xborgy, it says #!/bin/bash on top
<Jippen> jeeves: What it sounds like, is that you want to grab location-$year-$month-$day-hour-minute.jpg, with the $ being vars, and encode into a movie, right?
<Wolvenhaven> styfle fix the cod4 server
<sysop1972> jippen: Is it reliable though?  If one drive crashes do they all go down?
<Guest101> bazhang, I fiddled with it.. giving ubuntu 12gb of partition
<glitsj16> kcman: freenode has loads of channels, what are you looking for exactly ?
<bazhang> Guest101, this is a dual boot or ubuntu only
<kcman> glitsj16 i guess for now just social stuff is there a search or a page to choose from?
<Yazan`> how can i open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with admin privilege from the terminal, if not:  sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yazan`> ???
<arvind_khadri> tma,were you able to run the file
<jeeves_> Jippen, yes.  it's traffic cams, and right now, I have the script downloading the pictures, and renaming the files to include the date/time they were downloaded.  then I encode them by hand later.  I'd like to have it run in the background, and once it's done, it moves the pictures to an eternal HDD.  That way, I can archive the pictures, and be left with the encoded videos
<bazhang> Yazan`, gksudo gedit
<wfarr> Anyone in here dual-booting a macbook?
<arvind_khadri> Yazan`, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest101> bazhang, i want/need it to be dual boot.
<tma> arvind_khadri, file runs fine, it's just the prompt i want to get rid of
<Jippen> sysop> If you need the reliability, go for raid. raises cost, setup time, and hurts performance, but it does give you hardiness. Then again, if the box crashes via power spike or something, you may still be hosed.
<arvind_khadri> tma, ok did you navigate the right click menu??
<tma> arvind_khadri, yes
<Jippen> jeeves: You can prolly patch something together with a loop, and using `date`, then
<arvind_khadri> tma, any success??
<xborgy> tma: it's got to be a sh script./
<btfx> Guys, I have multiple network interfaces, Ubuntu automatically connacts to th ewired, but when I try to connect with one of the wireless, it disconnects the wired interface, how can I use both?
<tma> xborgy, so, is there a command ... like exec apb    ... or ./sh apb
<glitsj16> kcman: depending on the irc client you use you can get the complete list of channels, or look at www.freenode.net
<tma> xborgy, something like that?
<xborgy> tma: can you not send me teh file ?
<Jippen> btfx: Why would you need to? If they are both going over the same line, you won't get any faster speed.
<tma> xborgy, i dont think i can
<bazhang> Guest101, you backed up the important stuff from windows? also, are you going to have a separate /home partition? if the manual partitioner in the installer disk is giving you fits you may wish to dl the gparted live cd and do it from there
<sysop1972> jippen: My concern is that LVM works like a striped raid so that if one drive were to crash it would take down the others as it works like 1 large drive.  Is that how LVM works?
<kcman> glitsj16 thank you
<tma> xborgy, totally new to linux
<Yazan`> ok, after installing the drivers for s3 gamma prosavage video card, how can i now configure the brightness/contrast??
<arvind_khadri> tma, if its a script then set it as executable!!
<btfx> Jippen: they are going over separate lines =P
<glitsj16> kcman: no problem, hope you can find what you need, goodluck
<xborgy> tma: right mouse click on the file make it exec
<tma> arvind_khadri, xborgy it is set to executable already
<Jippen> sysop: Yes, but you can layer LVM over a mirror raid. Easy expansion, just add 2 drives, then run a few LVM commands to take up the new space
<bazhang> Guest101, you need to exercise great care when doing it however
<[TiZ]> I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to "OSS: /dev/dsp1", it works great. I have to use that option, as ALSA's input device doesn't work, and neither does "USB Audio" from sound properties. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting "OSS: /dev/dsp1" as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<xborgy> tma: you might have to chmod the file for privlages
<styfle> can someone please help me with a wireless adapter linksys WPC54G Ver2. it discovers networks but when trying to connect it doesnt accept the password and then the icon disappears at the top
<kcman> glitsj16 O:-)
<mneptok> tma: /path/to/scrpit.sh > /dev/null
<Guest101> bazhang, yeah... all backed up. I just want to partitions.. One for ubuntu and one for vista.. i think it was me thta is makking the normal manual partitioner have a fit.. :/
<xborgy> tma: and them make a symbolic link to /usr/share/applications or whatever thats if its in there
<btfx> Guys, how do I get the network manager to use more thn one network interface?
<arvind_khadri> xborgy, thats also done :)
<Yazan`> for all ubuntu users here, whenever you want to configure the brightness of your screen, how do you do it??
<xborgy> gotcha =_
<tma> mneptok, what does this command do?
<Striking7> Rawr! I'm having some trouble getting Hardy booting on my macbook pro.
<sc0tt_> i have ubuntu 8.04 and am using the gnome desktop, i can send files from my PC to my mobile phone but not vice versa
<Jippen> jeeves> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/timedate.html
<mneptok> tma: runs the script and directs any output ot /dev/null
<bazhang> btfx, from a cable connection and a dsl one (ie two different sources)?
<Striking7> I can get the liveCD booted and it installs.
<mneptok> *to
<arvind_khadri> Yazan`, use the monitor's menu
<Striking7> reFIt sees the partition
<btfx> bazhang: yep
<sc0tt_> i have receive files enabled in preference->administration
<hittingpilot> Hello, Firefox 3.0.1 won't display full screen youtube videos
<Striking7> I tell it to adjust the mbr...
<[TiZ]> Yazan`, doesn't your monitor have any brightness controls?
<btfx> bazhang: One wired connection (working) and two wireless(not)
<Striking7> and when I try to boot Linux it just hangs at the reFIt penguin screen :\
<tma> mneptok, but it's text executable file ... not a .sh file
<Yazan`> YES IT DOES. and it's set on max
<Yazan`> brb
<tma> mneptok, no extension to it
<mneptok> tma: it's still a shell script
<styfle> how do you force quit???
<sysop1972> jippen: I believe backups will be kept so I don't believe we need a raid setup I just worry if we have 3 drives and one crashes in LVM we will lose the OS
<Jippen> hitting: Its a flash problem, not FF. Have you tried manually installing flash 9? That fixed it for me.
<bazhang> btfx, you have two dsl accounts and one cable account?
<styfle> im frozen right now
<tma> mneptok, ok, let me try this
<arvind_khadri> styfle, you want to stop a partcular app or whole X?/
<btfx> bazhang: I have three routers =) each with a separate conection, one connects via LAN, two are wireless
<xborgy> styfle: sudo killall appname in term
<Guest101> bazhang... do you think i should just use wubbi... cos tbh.. i dont trust myself with the partitones.. :/
<sc0tt_> i have ubuntu 8.04 and am using the gnome desktop, i can send files from my PC to my mobile phone but not vice versa
<btfx> bazhang: whenever I use the net manager to start one of the wireless ones, the wired connection is dropped =/
<styfle> im a nub: first time using ubuntu and i tried to update with update manager and its just frozen, i click the x and nothing
<bazhang> Guest101, you can certainly try; the gparted live cd is fairly intuitive but partitioning can be fairly intimidating for newer users
<xborgy> styfle: open a terminal
<hittingpilot> jippen: no thanks for the tip
<xborgy> styfle: sudo killall appname in term
<Jippen> sysop: The only way to prevent losing the OS from a disk crash is to use raid, and raid is not a replacement for backups.
<styfle> xborgy how do i open terminal?
<sysop1972> jippen: Whay would you partition the drive with that will be used for only windows data
<xborgy> find it in your menu
<arvind_khadri> styfle, Alt+F2 sudo killall update-manager
<Guest101> bazhang.. i think im gonna go with wubbi.. thanks for your help though :D
<Guest101> bai
<arvind_khadri> styfle, use the run in terminal option
<bazhang> btfx, network manager is not your friend in this instance, you will need to go cli for this
<xborgy> arvind_khadri: ty
<btfx> cli?
<arvind_khadri> xborgy, :) welcome
<Jippen> sysop: ext3. Since its going to be over a network, ext3 basically has all the features of NTFS, and is very stable on linux.
<btfx> bazhang: vli?
<btfx> **cli?
<bazhang> btfx, the command line
<btfx> bazhang: Which command =(
<Jippen> And, since you are accessing over the network, you don't need to worry about FS compatability between systems
<styfle> well the terminal wont open :(
<btfx> bazhang: I assume the man pages will take it from here?
<arvind_khadri> styfle, press Alt+F2
<d600> i have a wireless cars ralink r73usb but the max speed is only 1mb/s it should be 54mbps
<mneptok> Jippen: saying "ext3 has all the features of ntfs" is like saying "natalie portman has all the sexiness of ernest borgnine"
<bazhang> btfx, let me look for a link relevant to that
<arvind_khadri> !tab | styfle
<ubottu> styfle: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<btfx> bazhang: Thankies!
<glitsj16> mneptok lol
<styfle> ubottu: oh ok thanks, i tried alt f2 and it didnt do anything
<ubottu> styfle: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvind_khadri> styfle, it would have opened a box ...
<sysop1972> Jippen: WHat I was thinking of doing (Tell me if I am wrong) was to make a 100gb? partition for the OS and then once everything was configured and working fine I would image the partition for a backup in the case that the drive crashes.  For the data we would keep regular backups.
<styfle> arvind_khadri: i tried alt f2 and it didnt open anything
<Jippen> mneptok: As far as working as a FS for a samba share in a SOHO environment, its equivialnt.
<TRON> Can one tell me why my comma sepertaed chans are not joined on startup?
<tma> mneptok, xborgy arvind_khadri thanks, it works now ;)
<xborgy> tma: sweet!
<mneptok> tma: smashing
<arvind_khadri> tma, welcome :
<d600> i have a wireless cars ralink r73usb but the max speed is only 1mb/s it should be 54mbps
<arvind_khadri> styfle, ok Applications->Acessories->Terminal
<mneptok> tma: my PayPal address is ...
<Jippen> sysop: 100gb for the OS is a whole lot more than you need, unless you are saying 100gb is os and data.
<arvind_khadri> styfle, sorry for typo's
<styfle> arvind_khadri: i tried that too and still nothing
<styfle> i cant even turn it off lol
<xborgy> mneptok: lol
<styfle> arvind_khadri: i think i'll just hold the power button
<arvind_khadri> styfle, ok use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<sysop1972> jippen: sorry I am a windows guy. lol What would you suggest for OS and aps?
<xborgy> styfle: hit control + alt+ backspace
<styfle> xborgy: nothing
<tma> mneptok, hahahah ok
<Jippen> sysop: Planning on it running on a command line, or would you be running a GUI on the box?
<arvind_khadri> styfle, what the?? are you using Ubuntu???
<Wolvenhaven> styfle is a noob
<ekontsevoy> I have a question regarding aptitude repository. How do I find out who maintains ruby/jruby packages and how do I cooperate with these people to help them include the latest stuff into Ubuntu's update?
<sysop1972> jippen: GUI for this newbie.
<arvind_khadri> Wolvenhaven, :P but X should restart on that keystroke
<mneptok> sysop1972: laptop or desktop?
<ekontsevoy> Let's say I want apt-get install ruby to install the latest 1.8.7, who do I talk to? Who makes those decisions? Can I become a maintainer myself?
<sysop1972> Desktop
<mneptok> sysop1972: how much physical memory?
<mneptok> sysop1972: and do you care about hibernation?
<sysop1972> 2GB Intel Quadcore
<Jippen> 2-3 gig should be more than enough. 5 if you wanna be really safe. Then partition the rest of your space for /home
<mneptok> Jippen: 2-3GB is nowhere near enough
<gluer> hi all, how do i reset my alsa-base file?
<bazhang> btfx, check this out and the linked webpage there as well as the faq at that second link http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/admin/balance
<Jippen> mneptok: For gnome, X, and samba? Its plenty.
<mneptok> gluer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<btfx> bazhang: Thanks!
<AngryPunk> anyone know why ubuntu thinks theres a blank disc in my drive after every reboot?  "sudo hdparm -w /dev/cdrom1" gets rid of it and allows me to work with the drive, but its anoying to have to reset every reboot
<mneptok> Jippen: for /boot with a few kernels and a reasonable apt cache, it's not. and we recommend at least 7.5GB.
<mneptok> (for /)
<mneptok> AngryPunk: any firmware updates for the optical drive?
<gluer> mneptok: i just did that but its not there
<glitsj16> ekontsevoy: search for those on ubuntu.packages.com, the maintainers and contact info is available there
<xborgy> mneptok: how do i flush out and get rid of all the old kernels in the GRUB list,i have several in there from doing updates all the time.
<styfle> Wolvenhaven: nothing came up under hardware drivers
<mneptok> xborgy: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Wolvenhaven> you ought to have a restricted wireless driver styfle
<ekontsevoy> glitsj16: yes, I see that - but do these guys actually make decisions regarding including their updates into official ubuntu's update cycle? not for a next version, but for apt-get update?
<Wolvenhaven> you're most likely going to have to use ndiswrapper
<Striking7> sysop1972: I usually allocate 10 gigs for the / partition.  I've never had to increase the amount, so I know that's more than enough
<xborgy> ah thank you now will this also remove the kernnels themself?
<AngryPunk> mneptok: latest firmware
<styfle> Wolvenhaven: ok is it hard?
<Wolvenhaven> not really
<mneptok> xborgy: yes, but it will leave some fallback choices.
<Sitherae> Is there a way to remove iTunes protection so I can play them in Ubuntu without losing quality?
<xborgy> thanks alot bro!
<mneptok> Sitherae: burn the tracks to CD and re-encode them
<glitsj16> ekontsevoy: i guess that depends, can't say anything decisive on that one sorry
<Jippen> Well, mneptok, since you are obviously far surperior to me in every way, and breathe ubuntu, perhaps you would like to take over?
<xborgy> mneptok: ty
<Sitherae> mneptok: I believe that removes a bit of quality.
<mneptok> Jippen: /whois mneptok before you start with the attitude, please.
<mneptok> Sitherae: yes, it does.
<Striking7> Jippen: he's just offering his two cents... don't take it personally.
<[TiZ]> I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to "OSS: /dev/dsp1", it works great. I have to use that option, as ALSA's input device doesn't work, and neither does "USB Audio" from sound properties. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting "OSS: /dev/dsp1" as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<Sitherae> mneptok: I need a way to do it without removing quality :\
<Striking7> Jippen: it's all about choice and variety here, right?
<zelrikriando> my keyboard has issues, I think it can be related to ubuntu
<jeeves_> can someone have a look @ this shell script and tell me how I can mod it to make each new day (date wise) make a new directory and start to store the new day's pictures in the new folder?  http://www.pastebin.ca/1076246
<Jippen> I tend to get miffed the 3rd time someone tells me I'm wrong when I'm trying to help someone.
<owner> any body familiar with this error in network booting of ubuntu :  .............."Bad archive mirror
<owner> The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror."
<Jippen> jeeves... that is one messy script.
<zelrikriando> owner, for updates?
<arvind_khadri> owner, seems like a roasted sources.list
<zelrikriando> fried sources.list :)
<owner> not this is an istall a netboot instal
<arvind_khadri> owner, please paste your sources.list
<arvind_khadri> !paste | owner
<ubottu> owner: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Striking7> Jippen: I understand, but this is pretty technical stuff, so there will always be a 3rd opinion.  Be glad - a lot of the time we're wrong without knowing it.
<arvind_khadri> zelrikriando, :P
<Striking7> Jippen: It's not a personal attack, it's a contribution.
<reason> amule is very good
<D1> hi
<arvind_khadri> D1, hello
<D1> How do i Run .bat file in linux?
<owner> no iam now trying to instal ubuntu
<owner> this happens to be one of the steps
<Flannel> D1: get DOSBox.  .bat files are DOS
<owner> in the install main menu
<D1> Flannel: don't i have to mount the folder in dosbox?
<arvind_khadri> owner, please keep your responses to a single line so that its readable
<owner> really dont know what esle to do ihav tried all the mirrors it gives me the same message
<owner> ok
<johanenjoke> e
<owner> Bad archive mirror
<owner> The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror.
<Blaqlight> damn now Im really in trouble. firefox 3 seems to be broken and I can't get it too show up. no window nothing, just silently crashes. anyone know how I can fix this?
<johanenjoke> zijn er nog gezellige meiden die dit meissie gezeltschap wilt houden
<arvind_khadri> owner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PXEInstall follow this
<owner_> how do i install tremulous 1.1.0 installer x86.run on ubuntu version 8.04LTS?
<dr_Willis> D1,  doxbox can 'mount' a directry to a dos letter. - If what you are trying to run is truely a 'dos batch file'
<bazhang> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mneptok> !nl > johanenjoke
<ubottu> johanenjoke, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> d1 you may want to look at the file and check first.
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, first check up the system log to see what is crashing it
<johanenjoke> floodbot alles goed?
<bazhang> johanenjoke, /join #ubuntu-nl
<[TiZ]> I've installed drivers for my Sony EyeToy, and I want to use it as a microphone. If I set the input device in Audacity to "OSS: /dev/dsp1", it works great. I have to use that option, as ALSA's input device doesn't work, and neither does "USB Audio" from sound properties. But I use ALSA to play sound throughout the system. How would I go about setting "OSS: /dev/dsp1" as my default input device, AND THEN, setting Wine up to use it as well?
<johanenjoke> hallo ik wil chaten
<johanenjoke> hoi sagen
<D1> file is called setup.bat = kinda like extracting and creating files. How would I be able to run this is DosBox?
<arvind_khadri> owner, the site clearly says that the method is broken in Hardy!!
<bazhang> johanenjoke, english here
<Blaqlight> arvind_khadri, and the best way to do that in a terminal is?
<[TiZ]> johanenjoke, you have to talk english here.
<gluer> complete sound failure...
<chubs> johanenjoke: #ubuntu-de (or similar), actually that looks scandinavian, i don't know
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, the logs are in /var/log so check up there :) ... there check the syslog and faillog
<D1> i typed mount C root and it does not work....
<bazhang> D1, for dosbox?
<chubs> you're from the netherlands so i'll go with dutch
<D1> yes
<bazhang> D1, read the help within dosbox itself
<owner> ok
<johanenjoke> yes i am nederlands
<owner> so what do i do
<D1> don't give me one of those answers ... anyone else know?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: besides checking the logs you can try starting it in safe-mode and rule-out an incompatible add-on or a conflict with those etcetera ..
<johanenjoke> what you do now?
<owner> what does that even mean
<Jippen> ah... found a new compiz feature... win + r = massive zoom. Anyone know the shortcut to reverse it?
<arvind_khadri> owner, either use a older version and then update to Hardy or get a live cd and install Hardy
<bazhang> D1, you want me to run dosbox and type out the exact command here? is that about the size of it?
<chubs> johanenjoke: #ubuntu-nl
<xborgy> [TiZ]: i use a app thats already in Ubuntu Studio its called default soundcard also run gnome-sound-properties
<johanenjoke> i am een gurl i  am bi sexueel
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, I can't find the "safe-mode" setting. is there a switch that I can use?
<bazhang> johanenjoke, not here
<johanenjoke> safe-mode?
<xborgy> [TiZ]: so i would run in a term gksudo gnome-sound-properties
<johanenjoke> oke not here
<[TiZ]> xborgy, "default soundcard?" And I can't select "OSS: /dev/dsp1" from gnome sound properties. I can pick USB Audio, but that doesn't work for sound recorder.
<D1> bazhang : All i'm tyring to do is run a file called setup.bat in Dosbox 0.72
<johanenjoke> i am een butiful girl my men is wonderful
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: try starting firefox from termional with "firefox -safe-mode"
<bazhang> http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/FAQ D1
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, sometimes I forget about the --help switch :P
<magic_ninja> does anyone know anything about razer mouse drivers
<owner> but does this matter sine iam using netboot
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: heh, hard to keep all possible switches in memory
<xborgy> [TiZ]: the default soundcard deal is /usr/bin/asoundconf-gtk
<MaskedOne> anyone around get a nvidia 6100se video card working in Ubuntu yet?
<owner> i an yet to get and .iso image
<Leefmc> Question: How do you actually install system upgrades in aptitude? The best i can do seems to be upgrading the lists
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, nope no good.
<bazhang> D1, also see #dosbox
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: no good as in, no errors of any kind ?
<owner> what i have is just the boot process
<[TiZ]> xborgy: I'll install that prog and see if it helps.
<MaskedOne> <---is stuck on his laptop that overheats every 5 minutes for ubuntu cause the new comp has a video card I cannot seem to get working in ubuntu
<owner> the file to install is what i am haveing toruble getting to
<Blaqlight> the terminal is what it would do as if the window had opened. yet nothing happened
<xborgy> [TiZ]: all it does is tells gnome what soundcard to use for default
<owner> hardy or prior
<scifiguy951> if i plug a razor phone directly into a usb drive how can i acess information from the phone?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: another option is to move your present firefox profile out of the way temporarily and let firefox produce a new one
<D1> freaking Bat file is not working under DOSBOX!!! :(!!!!!!!!!!!
<Blaqlight> lol this is nice, ps ax shows its running in 3 processed
<xborgy> scifiguy951: i have the motorola krazor k1m and i use moto4lin
<bazhang> Leefmc, sudo aptitude upgrade
<[TiZ]> xborgy: I've selected "camera." And all of a sudden, the USB Audio input seems to be working. Well, in a way. I can hear myself talking when I test it.
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: "killall firefox" will bring 'em all down, hopefully that improves your situation
<Blaqlight> actually it was running like 10 times over.
<glitsj16> :)
<[TiZ]> gnome-sound-recorder must be made of fail or something, though! It won't start. It just says, "Your capture settings are invalid, please correct them in multimedia settings"
<xborgy> [TiZ]: i run Ubuntu Studio its best for audio/video i'm sorry i dont really know about that stuff as i use a professional soundcard so it's totally diffrent.
<Covin> Good evening.  I would like help with specifying my monitor.  I don't know what program to run to select it so that I can use the 'rotate 90 degrees' feature.
<scifiguy951> does anyone know how to use moto4lin?
<arvind_k> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dr_Willis> D1,  load it with an editor and see if it truely is a dos file.  or try 'file whatever.bat' and see what file says  it is
<arvind_k> !twinview | Covin
<ubottu> Covin: please see above
<[TiZ]> xborgy: It's all good. I just ran Windows' Sound Recorder, and it's picking up my voice great!
<[TiZ]> Thank you for your help! :D
<xborgy> yw
<Whyvas> ubottu please gofy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please gofy
<coffee1> does the RBN operate any irc networks?
<xborgy> scifiguy951: i told you i have it installed i told you i use it,do you have it installed?
<[TiZ]> Now the only thing left is no$gba's emulation. :P
<Tikek> owner, you there?
<arvind_k> Whyvas, what do you need ??
<Flannel> Whyvas: please behave
<scifiguy951> yes its installed
<xborgy> run it ;p;
<Whyvas> Flannel?
<mneptok> Whyvas: the language, guy.
<superfirelord42> why in the world did it change my nickname?
<superfirelord42> owner, is it working?
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, still nothing.
<coffee1> does anyone know of any botnets
<Whyvas> Flannel what language?
 * Teksura kisses Vulnavia-Dahlia
<bazhang> Whyvas, the PM language
 * Vulnavia-Dahlia kisses Teksura
<mneptok> !offtopic > coffee1
<ubottu> coffee1, please see my private message
<Whyvas> what?
<coffee1> my bad
<mneptok> 23:19 < Whyvas> ubottu please gofy
<mneptok> Whyvas: ^^^^
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: did you have a chance to go over those log files yet ?
<mneptok> Whyvas: don;t let it happen again.
<jerome1232> Is there a way to get Gnome to play a sound when I close a window? That's not one of the options under system>>pref>>sounds
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, frankly there are alot of things running that Ive killed over sessions multiple sessions.
<scifiguy951> how do i use it?
<AMDpenguin> I got a new 500GB drive
<AMDpenguin> How big should i make /?
<Whyvas> mneptok what does gofy mean?
<scifiguy951> it says error:unableto connect
<Whyvas> mneptok gofy
<arvind_k> glitsj16, i suggested that long back :P
<Whyvas> it happened!
<AMDpenguin> is 20GB enough for /?
<Whyvas> AGAIN!
<Whyvas> OH NO!
<Whyvas> TURBO FAG!
<FloodBot1> Whyvas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scifiguy951> how do i connect to the phone?
<owner> no i dont know what version works any help there
<superfirelord42> owner?
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, almost as if I have to manually kill each and every process individually. which is very disturbing.
<glitsj16> arvind_k: i read it yes :) .. always difficult to pinpoint where firefox went bad
<superfirelord42> owner, did you enter in the address i gave you for hte mirror?
<xborgy> scifiguy951: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/KRZR_k1m+
<xborgy> scifiguy951: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/KRZR_k1m
<arvind_k> Blaqlight, sudo killall firefox would kill every running instance of firfox
<owner> yeah
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: only firefox processes or others as well ?
<arvind_k> glitsj16, thats ok ..
<superfirelord42> owner, what did it say?
<owner> just gives me this message
<arvind_k> superfirelord42, are helping him with the netboot thing in Hardy?
<owner> "Bad archive mirror"The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror.
<superfirelord42> arvind_k correct
<fwaokda> I had my wireless configured on ubuntu, but changed which device the panel applet was controlling and now I can't get it back.  How can I fix that?
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, I started a xine program 3 sessions ago, it never opened and the process is still running.
<arvind_k> superfirelord42, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot then read this
<superfirelord42> owner, ok, let me find a better mirror
<superfirelord42> arvind_k im already there
<owner> i dont think its the mirros
<JohnnyBeGood> anyone from germany in here?
<arvind_k> superfirelord42, ok so the first line says its broken ... :)
<superfirelord42> owner, do you have the computers hooked together, or on hte network
<bazhang> !de | JohnnyBeGood
<ubottu> JohnnyBeGood: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<superfirelord42> arvind_k, that method is broken...
<Blaqlight> sudo killall firefox didn't do anything... e.g. didn't actually kill the process.
<arvind_k> superfirelord42, yeah its broken on hardy ...
<superfirelord42> arvind_ki, its the mirror setup that says it broken..
<xborgy> Blaqlight: try sudo kill firefox
<superfirelord42> sry, that was arvind_k
<xborgy> Blaqlight: try sudo killall firefox
<martosurf> hi, i can't remember the command to clean-up the directory once a program has been compiled, can give me a hand? tnx!
<owner> they are on network with my router
<arvind_k> superfirelord42, hmm ...
<superfirelord42> owner. hold on
<bazhang> owner, this is hardy or gutsy
<superfirelord42> arvind_k, also i accidently gave him the wrong mirror
<martosurf> malke distclean may be?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: hmmm, i can't tell it's related to your firefox trouble, but that smells like a session problem in general .. focus on firefox first perhaps, that seems to prove difficult enough already
<arvind_k> owner, xborgy check ps aux | grep firefox
<murlidhar> hi all  . i am have trouble with compiling a program called bmpanel  .  the ./configure doesn't show any error but when i sudo make it , i get a lot of errors . i hve uploaded both the pastebins .
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28389/
<owner> thats the problem idk
<owner> just got it
<ventusignis> I'm trying to install off of the live cd and I'm getting this error from mke2fs: Could not stat /dev/hde1 --- No such file or directory
<bazhang> owner, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28388/
<superfirelord42> owner, the problem is i gave you the wrong mirror, hold on...
<owner> as a net boot pack
<superfirelord42> bazhang, its hardy
<ventusignis> Could someone help me figure out what is going wrong?
<Blaqlight> xborgy, again it didn't do anything : 18663 pts/0    Tl     0:00 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox -safe-mode
<owner> it does not not say which its from
<ventusignis> I'm formatting an hd to ext3
<superfirelord42> owner, its hardy
<bazhang> thanks superfirelord42
<owner> check this out
<martosurf> murlidhar: which linux version do you have?!!
<Blaqlight> man this is confusing.
<owner> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76790.html
<lginn02> how do i change the way my desktop looks in ubuntu?
<arvind_k> murlidhar, you need the latest kernel and glibc for it :)
<owner> he had the same problem
<martosurf> murlidhar: the log states you have old libraries plus linux kernel!??!
<murlidhar> martosurf, 8.04
<superfirelord42> owner, thats in 2005
<owner> I am haveing too
<superfirelord42> owner, thats pre-hardy
<bazhang> get themes from gnome-look.org lginn02
<owner> yeah
<lginn02> oh ok
<owner> I am have the same exact problem
<mneptok> lginn02: http://art.gnome.org
<Blaqlight> seems the ONLY way to kill the process is : kill -9 [process #]
<arvind_k> murlidhar, what is the output of uname -a
<mneptok> murlidhar: lsb_release -a
<xborgy> Blaqlight: when i killall firefox mine closing perfectly
<arvind_k> Blaqlight, with a sudo
<Blaqlight> xborgy, well thats when it works RIGHT, its obviously not working right :P
<superfirelord42> owner, i am sure i gave you the wrong web address, hold on while i give you the correct one
<|Juan|> could someone point me to a repo that updates the xserver or a guide on how to install it from source without messing up the system?
<lginn02> what r xmms themes for?
<murlidhar> arvind_k, i am on gprs .:(
<xborgy> Blaqlight: i would have to trace back to see why it isnt working right for you,did you manually install firefox yourself?
<superfirelord42> owner, try http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/ubuntu/dists/hardy/
<purdylilgirl> anyone have a clue about kdmtheme being broke in Gutsy?
<WalloO> lginn02, to change the look and fell like with winamp
<|Juan|> could someone point me to a repo that updates the xserver or a guide on how to install it from source without messing up the system?
<purdylilgirl> I used to have a link for the fix
<arvind_k> murlidhar, thats sad
<superfirelord42> owner, when i left of hardy, it didnt get the release file
<CyberCod> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<scifiguy951> how do i become root?
<Blaqlight> it was working fine until my Gnome Desktop failed to load and it still fails to load as of now. all of this is happening in E16 cause I can't get gnome to fully load.
<superfirelord42> scifiguy951, sudo
<|Juan|> !xserver
<owner> ok i will try it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<murlidhar> Linux murlidhar-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<murlidhar> that's what my uname -a says
<|Juan|> could someone point me to a repo that updates the xserver or a guide on how to install it from source without messing up the system?
<superfirelord42> !sudo | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Blaqlight> perhaps this is all leading back to my gnome desktop being fubared?
<scifiguy951> how do i become it so i can read certin files tho
<lginn02> well what im looking for is a way to change the taskbars around. dont much like the mac look
<superfirelord42> scifiguy951, just do the command, sudo vi file
<krister_> hi guys
<superfirelord42> scifiguy951, or sudo cat file
<xborgy> Blaqlight: i sopose so
<krister_> does anyone know how, when booting grub from hd, to specify a usb drive as root in menu.lst
<Blaqlight> so how do I erase the session information so that gnome can rewrite it?
<arvind_k> murlidhar, run ./configue with sudo
<superfirelord42> krister_, i think thats something in your devices.map
<Blaqlight> Ill try that.
<xborgy> Blaqlight: i have Ubuntu Studio installed it comes pre with gnome so everything with gnome works perfectly but when i installed KDE4 manually from the package manager it boots up fine for awhile and i get several crashes all the time.
<scifiguy951> it says no such file or directory
<scifiguy951> ?
<superfirelord42> krister_, i dont remember the specifics though..
<krister_> is it still goint to be (hdx,x)?
<murlidhar> arvind_k, but 8.04 should have all the latest libs . don't u think so ?
<superfirelord42> scifiguy951, are you sure you entered the right file or directory?
<|Juan|> could someone point me to a repo that updates the xserver or a guide on how to install it from source without messing up the system?
<arvind_k> murlidhar, not exactly...things dont work like that :)
<Guest69780> anybody know some mame channels?
<murlidhar> arvind_k, shows no errors
<clayg> What is a good way to make a live ubuntu cd
<superfirelord42> Guest69780, do a /list
<crd1b> |Juan|: why do you want to do that?
<bazhang> clayg, with the ubuntu customization kit
<purdylilgirl> for real Guest69780
<arvind_k> murlidhar, you did sudo ./configure right?? then run sudo make
<|Juan|> crd1b, im having some problems with gdmflexiserver
<bazhang> !uck | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<martosurf> xborgy: yeah, KDE4 is stilll undeeer heavy development AND usually people say no matter if distro is GNOME or KDE oriented you can allways install any other desktop besides original, but this is not true as you experience
<clayg> bazhang, awesome-thanks man
<bazhang> np
<crd1b> |Juan|: X is an immensely complex thing; do you have reason to believe that a newer version will fix your problem?
<Flannel> !remaster | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<murlidhar> arvind_k, did and that doesn't help
<xborgy> martosurf: wll when i use Enlightenment and Awesome and Xfce they all work perfectly
<|Juan|> crd1b, nothing else seems to work and i get no answers, not on the forums nor bug report
<zelrikriando> Awesome?
<xborgy> Awesome is a window manager
<|Juan|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<arvind_k> murlidhar, ok can you paste the o/p when you ran sudo ./configure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<superfirelord42> scifiguy951, any luck?
<zelrikriando> xborgy, shot of it?
<martosurf> xborgy: KDE4 nees wat lot too polishment
<xborgy> it like puts thinsg in stacks its nice
<scifiguy951> yea its working now
<scifiguy951> idk what the problem was
<scifiguy951> i am getting the id #'s
<superfirelord42> scifiguy951, typo?
<martosurf> xborgy:talking about AWN, do you know a real *cool* theme for it?
<superfirelord42> idk.. its working, why question it.. hehe...
<xborgy> not off hand
<murlidhar> arvind_k, wouldn't it help i update the only  the particular libs
<superfirelord42> owner, any luck?
<scifiguy951> yeah
<xborgy> i actually dont use Awesome that much
<arvind_k> martosurf, xborgy be careful about what you say on KDE .. :P few  ops are kde users ;)
<RadicalR> Um, may I ask a question about Ubuntu here?
<owner> what is the host name
<xborgy> thats ok i dont like KDE :)
<superfirelord42> !ask | RadicalR
<ubottu> RadicalR: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<martosurf> xborgy: lol
<xborgy> lol
<arvind_k> murlidhar, try installing -dev for the glibc it works :)
<xborgy> Enlightenment is my fav!
<owner> please enter a hostname on the mirror from whick ubuntu will be dowloaded
<xborgy> but i am in gnome now hehe
<arvind_k> xborgy, thats real lightweight :) only two keys
<zelrikriando> xborgy, looks minimalist
<fwaokda> can someone plz help me get my wireless working again ? It was working and then I changed it by accident to the 'lo' and now I can't get it back to "normal" wireless.
<|Juan|> could someone point me to a repo that updates the xserver or a guide on how to install it from source without messing up the system? or help with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<zelrikriando> I prefer Gnome by far
<Sitherae> I'm trying to install Pidgin from source and I get this error with I try to "make" it: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<linkmaster03> Where can I find a memory editor for ubuntu like ArtMoney or Tsearch on Windows?
<xborgy> zelrikriando: thats the point of Awesome
<owner> youthere
<xborgy> its very fast and minimal
<zelrikriando> xborgy, I hate minimalist WM's
<arvind_k> Sitherae, why do you want to compile
<xborgy> i actually use that to run gimp
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, go ahead and ask your ubuntu question...
<owner> you know whats supposed to go here
<Sitherae> arvind_k: Heard compiling from source is the only way to get MSN/Gtalk to work.
<lginn02> i didnt think that ubuntu used tar.gz format
<superfirelord42> owner, what?
<|Juan|> could someone point me to a repo that updates the xserver or a guide on how to install it from source without messing up the system? or help with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<RadicalR> Has anyone else has trouble with the DVD drives suddenly stop working (as in HAL not even detecting the CD and DVDs) and mounting on the command lines gives mount: no medium found, even when there's a DVD in it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<arvind_k> Sitherae, wrong info!!!
<dr_Willis> Enlightenment used to be considered the big-bad-bloated-eyecandy  desktop/wm :)
<bazhang> Sitherae, you have build-essential installed? also why pidgin as it is in the repos
<Flannel> Sitherae: google talk?
<porkchop> hello all. i am in need of some help gettingwireless to work on my laptop
<Sitherae> Flannel: yes
<zelrikriando> xborgy, I like t have some "bling" on my eyes...that makes me feel less depressed
<xborgy> dr_Willis: alot better now
<dr_Willis> xborgy,  its the 'window manager' that keeps getting totally redone.. :)
<linkmaster03> Where can I find a memory editor for ubuntu like ArtMoney or Tsearch on Windows?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, i didnt think HAL handles if a dvd is in a drive... i thought the linux kernel handles that...
<Flannel> Sitherae: any jabber client will work with google talk.  If you want the voice, youneed a client that supports Jingle, a list is available here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_%28protocol%29
<Sitherae> bazhang: I heard that installing from source is the only way to fix the SSL issue with MSN
<xborgy> dr_Willis: you can even add a gnome and kde taskbar right inside of it now. all kinds of neat things
<RadicalR> Well, here's the thing. I used to have it working
<RadicalR> Then I upgraded the kernel. My mistake.
<crd1b> |Juan|: as I said, X is immensely complex; there is no way to _easily_ build it, and without any reason to believe it fixes your bug, there's no reason to embark upon such a journey
<arvind_k> Flannel, for voice support Empathy :P
<murlidhar> arvind_k, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28391/
<owner> ok
<gluer> hi, ive got a realtek alc861vd soundcard, trying to get it working but no sound, any ideas how to fix?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, when you insert a cd, what is the output of dmesg | tail ... please pastebin it
<|Juan|> crd1b, please help with the bug then
<superfirelord42> owner, did it work?
<arvind_k> murlidhar, install -dev for glibc and check it up...
<porkchop> anyone good with wireless?
<arvind_k> !anyone | porkchop
<ubottu> porkchop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xborgy> dr_Willis; i really really like Xfce
<codiferous> porkchop, what wireless card do you have?
<arvind_k> xborgy take this all to OT :)
<crd1b> |Juan|: what video card do you have?
<|Juan|> crd1b, geforce 6150
<porkchop> well, i have a different problem first.   ubuntu wont even load for me now.
<xborgy> arvind_k: hehe
<Sitherae> How do I fix the SSL issue with Pidgin?
<dr_Willis> xborgy,  yea. I like some of the features of xfce.   but thats the way linux is at times.. You like bits and peices of different tools. :)
<|Juan|> crd1b, ive been using ubuntu since edgy, the problem is with hardy, i even made a fresh install, updated the nvidia driver, etc
<arvind_k> Sitherae, you need to install gnu-tls and then recompile!!!
<xborgy> dr_Willis; exactly
<porkchop> it gets to the load screeen with the sliding orange box, then the screen turns black withsome white writing
<Sitherae> arvind_k: Can't find that package :\
<porkchop> what did i do?
<superfirelord42> arvind_k, hmm, this is a very interesting situation... do you think it would be ok if we went one release lower than hardy and then did an internal upgrade?
<arvind_k> superfirelord42, thats what the documentation suggests :P
<crd1b> |Juan|: it could easily be the nvidia driver causing X to segfault, but I don't know of any way to reliably determine that
<superfirelord42> arvind_k, sorry, wrong term, dist-upgrade
<arvind_k> Sitherae, hang on
<murlidhar> arvind_k, E: Couldn't find package glibc-dev
<lginn02> what do i need to download to change the way my taskbars look
<owner> noghting happens
<arvind_k> murlidhar, hang on
<superfirelord42> arvind_k, ok... ill have him replace it if he cannot get it to work
<crd1b> |Juan|: have you tested iwth the 2d-only 'nv' driver?
<xborgy> dr_Willis; i mean really if you thought about it you could just use windows
<superfirelord42> owner, what is the error?
<owner> just returns to the prev. menu
<superfirelord42> owner, what are the options on the menu?
<dr_Willis> xborgy,  been using jwm + rox lately
<|Juan|> crd1b, no, and that "2d-only" part sounds more like a problem than a solution
<murlidhar> arvind_k, did u mean libuclibc-dev ?
<xborgy> dr_Willis: cool i havent even tryed jwm how is it?
<arvind_k> Sitherae, that is libgnutls and install its -dev too ... that would be sudo apt-get install libgnutls libgnutls-dev
<owner> choose a mirror of ubuntu archive
<crd1b> |Juan|: I'm not suggesting it as a solution. I'm suggesting it as a diagnostic
<|Juan|> crd1b, ive disabled 3d effect (even tried uninstalling everything compiz related and commenting out compisiting in xorg.conf
<porkchop> busybox v1.1.3 built in shell
<owner> then a long list of countries
<dr_Willis> xborgy,  very very.. minimal. :) and can take some tweaking.
<superfirelord42> owner, and you choose one and it doesnt work?
<arvind_k> Sitherae, hey sorry there is only -dev just install that
<xborgy> dr_Willis: nice,if you like minal you should try out Awesome you might like it.
<superfirelord42> owner, so you enter your country and choose a mirror, and it always doesnt work, no matter which one?
<owner> tried almost all of them
<RadicalR> Alright, looks like I have to amend my question.
<Sitherae> arvind_k: Alright got it. But now pidgin isn't compiling :(
<owner> yea no mater with one i just get
<superfirelord42> owner, ok, then its the bug... i think, since its unassigned, and really annoying, i may see if i can fix that bug... but for now.. lets look at a version lower
<owner> Bad archive mirrorThe specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror.
<superfirelord42> owner, we are going to install gusty
<RadicalR> Apparently now only one of my DVD drives is giving the no medium found
<zro> anyone know how to pad digits in a sed regex?
<owner> ok
<|Juan|> crd1b, it started happening with hardy, same system i had back from edgy, 3 different nvidia drivers
<RadicalR> And there is nothing funny in the dmesg | tail
<arvind_k> murlidhar, it would be this libglib2.0-0
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, did you try the dmesg | tail ?
<zro> like s/\(\d\)/00\1/
<owner> i can gget net boot to run now no prob there so thats good
<RadicalR> Yes
<crd1b> |Juan|: which all share quite a bit of code
<owner> part
<crd1b> nvidia doesn't rewrite it for each version
<|Juan|> crd1b, id go as far as trying the nvidia driver that shipped with gutsy if you tell me how
<Sitherae> arvind_k: Getting this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<gluer>  im almost pulling my hair out to try and get my sound card to work its an alc861vd, the most i can get working is crappy noise through pc speaker, can someone point me in the right direction?
<RadicalR> And it showed it mounting the master DVD
<arvind_k> Sitherae, i think you should just install from the repo...it has got no problems
<xborgy> awesome is a floating and tiling window manager initialy based on a dwm code rewriting. It's extremely fast, small, dynamic and awesome.
<Sitherae> alright
<crd1b> |Juan|: try the 'nv' driver; that will tell you whether it's an X problem or an nvidia one
<lginn02> ok i cant get any of these desklets or mouse pointers installed
<RadicalR> but not the slave DVD drive...
<Chipsa964> how do I install the firefox 3.0.1 package from the firefox web site?
<Sitherae> arvind_k: That did not fix the SSL problem :\
<|Juan|> crd1b, how. tell me how. or better, tell me how to install the gutsy nvidia driver because i had no problem on gutsy. if it doesnt work with that its the same diagnose right
<arvind_k> Sitherae, first uninstall the compiled version
<superfirelord42> owner, from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/, redownload all the mini.iso, linux, and initrd.gz
<gluer> chipsa964: make sure u copy your plugins into the new version of FF
<l3d> ok why is it after a full install when I try to update from a wirless pc on the network after like 23 updates my internet connection dies and I have to reboot the router to get it back
<murlidhar> arvind_k, gotta download a 2 mb file . will take some time
<superfirelord42> owner, and pxelinux.cfg files
<Sitherae> arvind_k: Using Synaptic?
<murlidhar> arvind_k, oops 870kb to be exact
<Candale> so is the ubuntu MID version actually on and devices yet?
<glitsj16> lginn02: try looking for instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy, it has a specific section on chenging mouse cursor themes
<owner> ook
<Chipsa964> gluer, i downloaded the file, but im just not exactly sure how to install it
<superfirelord42> Chipsa964, is it a .tgz?
<arvind_k> Sitherae, no use sudo make uninstall ...assuming that you had successfuly installed/compiled it
<superfirelord42> Chipsa964, or a tar.bz2, or a tar.gz?
<Sitherae> arvind_k: I never installed it LOL
<arvind_k> murlidhar, and after that install the -cli too for it :)
<Sitherae> arvind_k: Kept getting errors with compiling
<Chipsa964> yeah tar.bz2
<gluer> Extract it and copy the folder as sudo...i forget the path..then copy your existing plugins across to the new plugins folder
<crd1b> |Juan|: gutsy's nvidia driver wouldn't help since you'd expect it to fail with that too. Trying 'nv' is easy: just open /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find Section "Device", and set the Driver line to Driver "nv"
<superfirelord42> Chipsa964, where did you save it?
<murlidhar> arvind_k, k ;)
<Chipsa964> desktop
<arvind_k> Sitherae, then delete the source and use synaptic to install pidgin
<superfirelord42> Chipsa964, in the terminal, do cd Desktop...
<purdylilgirl> anyone find the fix for loading log in themes in kdmtheme manager in Gutsy?
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, http://pastebin.ca/1076300
<daggerx> greetings people
<RadicalR> The dmesg | tail you asked for.
<lginn02> can i use desklets in ubuntu? i downloaded the file from gnome look but its in tarball format.
<arvind_k> murlidhar, it should help am not sure though :)
<grendal_prime> not really PEOPLE per say...
<RadicalR> However, it's fine as far as I can tell
<kcman> what is the default page that loads with ubuntu when you first start out?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, thanks.. looking...
<Chipsa964> ok
<murlidhar> arvind_k, seems that u are using airtel broadband . would that support my d-link 502T modem ?
<daggerx> t41 wlan drivers  - where can i get those (if they exist)
<arvind_k> murlidhar, nope am using BSNL ...
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, if found a ISOFS as if it mounted...
<murlidhar> arvind_k, my bsnl broadband will take ages to come.
<RadicalR> kcman, http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<daggerx> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Chipsa964> superfirelord42, what next?
<murlidhar> arvind_k, k
<arvind_k> murlidhar, :P where do you stay ??
<arvind_k> murlidhar, pm me
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, I think I didn't explain things clear enough. I have two DVD drives
<superfirelord42> Chipsa964, mv nameoffile.tar.bz2 ~
<RadicalR> the top one is the burner (that's the one that mounted)
<xborgy> lginn02: http://gdesklets.de/files/gdesklets_0.36-0ubuntu_i386.deb
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, ah, so one works, the other doesnt, what i saw was the one htat works
<gluer> chipsa964: copy to /usr/lib
<glitsj16> lginn02: gdesklets is in the repositories
<RadicalR> yep.
<RadicalR> But the bottom one doesn't produce any errors
<RadicalR> Just "Sorry, pal. I don't feel like wokrin'"
<RadicalR> *workin'
<arvind_k> Sitherae, murlidhar, there is a power cut here ...gotta go... sorry ...
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, when you try to mount it, when you get hte error, we need to see the dmesg | tail, thats where we find out
<daggerx> t41 wlan drivers  - where can i get those (if they exist)
<Sitherae> arvind_k: Seeya
<RadicalR> Did that.
<murlidhar> arvind_k, k cya
<RadicalR> That dmesg | tail was AFTER I tried mounting it.
<superfirelord42> Chipsa964, follow gluer's instructions, i think he knows where to put it better...
<Squee__> Is there a way I can take a variable In bash and get the size in bytes without dumping it to a file first?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, it looked like it found it according to that... so whats hte console error
<Chipsa964> ok
<|Juan|> crd1b, screen res is messed up badly on nv
<Chipsa964> thanks
<RadicalR> Tell you what, I'll try to mount it manually again and pastebin that.
<|Juan|> crd1b, i cant even see the lower panel on gnome
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, ok, thanks...
<|Juan|> crd1b, tried changing it and it doesnt help
<superfirelord42> owner, still getting those files?
<Chipsa964> gluer, i downloaded the .tar.bz2 file to my desktop, so what do i do now?
<gluer> anyone know anything about getting alsa to work?
<d600> any good partitioner for linux that can be used to create ntfs hdd
<wols_> !alsa | gluer
<owner> trying ftp
<gluer> extract it to desktop
<ubottu> gluer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Squee__> d600: gparted should be able to handle ntfs
<superfirelord42> d600, gparted, but i dont know if it creates ntfs..
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, http://pastebin.ca/1076302
<xborgy> d600: i use gparted
<gluer> i do a sudo nautilus from terminal
<|Juan|> crd1b, any other ideas
<d600> gparted wont create ntfs i need one that will
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me what is sys/timerfd.h
<Sitherae> I removed Pidgin using Synaptic but I still have it in like /programs/ How do I completely remove it?
<fr05tbyt3> hello all, i was wondering if it is possible to run two different desktop enviroments on two different monitors on one computer
<gluer> copy the folder across to /usr/lib
<owner> afraid i might lose the file structure if i do it manually
<crd1b> |Juan|: that doesn't matter. It allows you to test user-switching with a non-nvidia driver
<gluer> then copy the existing plugin files across to the new plugin folder
<Squee__> d600: sudo apt-get install ntfsutils.  Then you can use mkfs.ntfs
<wols_> murlidhar: a header file
<daggerx> can some1 help me
<xborgy> d600: what i always use is the package manager search and i would type ntfs
<fr05tbyt3> so each monitor has their own virtual desktops and whatnot
<scifiguy951> how do i veiw deleted and saved texts andd any other useful info on moto4lin??
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, strange... you said its usb? can you unplug, then plug it back in, then give me a dmesg | tail
<RadicalR> Nope.
<fr05tbyt3> two different xservers?
<|Juan|> crd1b, the problem is not really user switching. its random
<RadicalR> It's on IDE cables.
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, oh.. sorry...
<zcat[1]> fr05tbyt3, should be. probably tricky to set up though
<murlidhar> Sitherae, edit the menu by right clicking on applications
<gluer> chipsa964: then point the icon path to the new path
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, what brand and model cd drive is it? do you know?
<Chipsa964> gluer, copy the .tar.bz2 file to /usr/lib?
<murlidhar> wols_, and where can i get the header file ?
<Sitherae> murlidhar: No I meant like in /home/user/Programs/Pidgin
<gluer> chipsa964: no extract it to the desktop
<RadicalR> I can find out. One sec.
<superfirelord42> owner, so are you downloading the tree again then?
<owner> what will be the core diffference in gusty and hardy
<owner> uknow
<|Juan|> crd1b, if i lock my session and go to "change user" sometimes it crashes without even changing the user, which lets me to think that it happens whenever gdmflexiserver is invoked
<owner> i hopping not
<gluer> then use nautilus as sudo to copy the folder across to /usr/lib
<Squee__> Sitherae: /home/user/Programs/ isn't generated by anything I know in ubuntu
<murlidhar> Sitherae, is it there in applications menu?
<superfirelord42> owner, the core diffrence, is once you get gusty working.. (which works pretty well), you will dist-upgrade to hardy
<Chipsa964> gluer, ok, one sec
<Sitherae> murlidhar: Yeah. even after I removed it with Synaptic
<owner> hehe
<Sitherae> murlidhar: And it still starts Pidgin. So pidgin is still installed :\
<superfirelord42> owner, the major issue i know major diffrent that causes issues, is that hardy uses pulseaudio, which hates wine...
<Squee__> Is there a way I can take a variable In bash and get the size in bytes without dumping it to a file first?
<gluer> chipsa964: thats just the way i got it working ;-)
<owner> thats a good one I needed that
<scifiguy951> how do i veiw deleted and saved texts andd any other useful info on moto4lin??
<fwaokda> whats the cmd to list all usb drives to see where they are mounted at???
<angah> i uninstall driver but still can see in lsmod..any idea?
<superfirelord42> angah, have you rebooted?
<gluer> chipsa964: maybe rename the existing ff folder you dont want to overwrite it ;-)
<xborgy> btw i just looked in gparted and it does have ntfs
<aent> hey.... I'm trying to setup vmware-server on my server, and I'm trying to understand the networking setup... I have a server have many static IP addresses on there (i.e. eth0:0-eth0:30), and I want to assign one to a vmware server... do I use bridged or NAT?
<xborgy> so he needs to look harder
<superfirelord42> bridged takes one, nat creates a virtual internal
<angah> superfirelord42: yes
<murlidhar> Sitherae, got not idea then :(
<angah> superfirelord42: let me try again
<aent> so how do I assign which one the bridged one takes?
<superfirelord42> aent, if you want to set up to use a certine interaface, you want bridged...
<^Juan^> crd1b, it happened right on gdm after locking!
<superfirelord42> aent, not sure on that... it should be in the vmware manuals on net... they may be able to help you more on the vmware channel... (i think we have one)
<Sitherae> I removed Pidgin with Synaptic but it's still installed. And can be executed with the "pidgin" command
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, LG (FOR) DVD-ROM DRD8160B
<aent> ok thanks
<^Juan^> crd1b, with the nv driver
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, hold on..
<RadicalR> What's interesting is the the system detects the drive
<scifiguy951> how do i veiw deleted and saved texts andd any other useful info on moto4lin??
<RadicalR> but no media
<enterneo> suggest a dreamweaver alternative?
<^Juan^> crd1b, now what
<trucMuche> Quanta+
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, strange....
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, their is a filed bug about that drive running very slowly in hardy
<RadicalR> well, perhaps I should file a bug that it doesn't work at all! XD
<RadicalR> But what's odd is that it used to work before
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, it may work, im just saying.. i noticed that... lets look a little longer first
<|Juan|> crd1b, it happened right on gdm after locking with the nv driver
<xborgy> scifiguy951: which phone?
<crd1b> |Juan|: I really have no idea where the problem could be now :/
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, dmesg | grep sr1
<|Juan|> crd1b, so how do i get some damn attention
<scifiguy951> razor v3r
<wols_> !patience | superfirelord42
<ubottu> superfirelord42: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RadicalR> [   39.760444] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<RadicalR> [   39.760494] sr 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<|Juan|> crd1b, already posted on the forums and tried to put as many logs as i could on the bug report
<wols_> murlidhar: so check packages.ubuntu.com which has that file and install that
<superfirelord42> wols_, ?
<|Juan|> crd1b, no answers on either
<xborgy> scifiguy951: foloow this http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Razr_V3r/V3_05
<wols_> superfirelord42: with an attitude like yours, all you will get is a kick soonish
<superfirelord42> wols_, im not asking for help, im suggesting a command to see a possible solution..
<glitsj16> wols_: i think your mistaking superfirelord42 for someone else ..
<scifiguy951> i did that i have already successfully connected to the phone. what are the files tho? which ones are useful and which ones arent?
<wols_> superfirelord42: sorry. misread, I'm too stupid :(   meant |Juan|
<AMDpenguin> how can i make ubuntu not send audio to my monitor speakers but only my headphones instead of both
<superfirelord42> wols_, np... heheh
<angah> superfirelord42: still not figure out what to do to uninstall wlan in lsmod..
<|Juan|> wols_, whats with my attitude? im not going like HELP HELP ITS BROKEN, i tried to actually dig into it but theres just no one responding
<xborgy> scifiguy951: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Razr_V3-HELP
<superfirelord42> angah, modprobe -r module i think will remove modules... i dont know as much about wifi stuff..
<wols_> |Juan|: if you demand help, buy a support contract at Microsoft
<|Juan|> wols_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<superfirelord42> wow, thats an interesting bug...
<angah> superfirelord42: angah@openSolaris:~$ sudo modprobe -r wlan
<angah> [sudo] password for angah:
<angah> FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<Dr4k3n> hi, i'm having troubles booting ubuntu hardy, someone told me that could be a problem with my wide screen and the frecuency some one have more info about it?
<superfirelord42> angah, hehe... openSolaris? anyways, is your wireless card in your machine?
<levander> Dr4k3n: from the boot menu, boot into rescue mode, see if that works
<wols_> Dr4k3n: not until you give more info
<levander> Dr4k3n: can you be more specific about what the problem is?
<angah> superfirelord42: yes
<superfirelord42> angah, thats why then... if its in your machine, its using the driver, and it cannot be removed from the kernel
<levander> angah: if you are using OpenSolaris, this isn't the right channel
<superfirelord42> levander, i think that was a joke
<superfirelord42> levander, the shell prompt looked ubuntuish...
<angah> superfirelord42: ic..it's not openSolaris..i just named it
<levander> angah: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop' to turn off your network connections.
<superfirelord42> angah, are you doing irc from that machine at the molment
<superfirelord42> ?
<levander> angah: then maybe you can remove wlan
<angah> superfirelord42: i use eth0 right now..
<Dr4k3n> well my problem is that when i boot from live cd i can select languaje and get in the menu.. i select install and there is no more.. it give me a black screen
<bullgard4> "~$ LC_ALL=C sudo make menuconfig; make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'. Stop"  What do I wrongly?
<angah> levander: cannot remove..show fatal error
<Dr4k3n> levander:  if i boot in rescue mode it works fine
<levander> angah: did you shut down networking?
<angah> levander: nop
<superfirelord42> angah, then if you follow levanders command you will be disconnected untill you do sudo /etc/init.d/networking start afterwards
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, did you happen to find anything?
<RadicalR> Or were you waiting for me?
<levander> Dr4k3n: Are you seeing a graphical or text display when you use the LiveCD?
<angah> superfirelord42: i know that
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, yeah, waiting for you dmesg | grep sr1 please..
<levander> angah: That's probably what's using wlan so that you can't remove it is your network connection.
<superfirelord42> angah, just ckecking
<superfirelord42> levander, hehe, he went offline
<Dr4k3n> levander:  when i boot with live cd.. it boot fine... until the menu to install.. but when i select install it don't work
<Sitherae> My buddies in Emesene do not show up
<murlidhar> phew
<levander> Dr4k3n: Do you know what I mean when I say graphical vs. text on the screen?
<superfirelord42> owner, any luck
<Dr4k3n> i understand
<levander> superfirelord42: Think he's figured out that when he turns off networking that he loses his internet connection yet?
<superfirelord42> levander, i made sure to tell him first
<Dr4k3n> levander:  i understand what u mean
<jbroome> i found that when i turn off the monitor i can't see things
<levander> Dr4k3n: Do you ever get to a graphical screen from the LiveCD?
<owner> i might have some netwrok issues
<superfirelord42> owner, same errors?
<murlidhar> jbroome: really ? ;)
<wols_> Dr4k3n: | doesn't work
<Blaqlight> this seems to be getting worse and worse by the minute, now nothing will start everything crashes on launch except xchat, pidgin and eterm.
<Dr4k3n> sometimes but i have tu restart a lot if times
<owner> my ft client is not working
<murlidhar> jbroome: i see a black screen on my monitor. the rest can be  seen perfectly by  me
<l815> is there a way to fix the flash  sound issue?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: did you cleanout the session cache ?
<superfirelord42> owner, how did you get it to work yesterday?
<levander> Dr4k3n: on a command prompt, try this: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh' - that reconfigures X-Windows (the program responsible for the low-level graphical stuff)
<superfirelord42> owner, sorry, the day before yesterday
<owner> may its bcos i have the tftp server running
<cpierce> l815: is it just one site or like youtube too?
<fwaokda> qemu isn't working well for me so I'm wanting to find another program to run winXP on ubuntu with... what would any of you recommend???
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, how do I do that?
<Dr4k3n> levander:  ok i'll try
<levander> fwaokda: kvm is the recommended one
<superfirelord42> owner, could be, but i doubt it...
<levander> fwaokda: it's what ubuntu has put the most work into integrating
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: look for a the .cache/sessions dir in you user dir and remove them
<Blaqlight> glitsj16, the system log is mysteriously empty. I mean completely empty not on word.
<l815> cpierce, i mean when i play flash in firefox, I can't play music or any other audio without closing firefox first
<superfirelord42> owner, tftp is UDP, FTP is TCP, one is not routable, the other is able to be used across the web, i doubt they are interfearing...
<fwaokda> levander, well I can't get any of my usb devices to load on a consistent basis
<Dr4k3n> levander:  xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Dr4k3n>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080718222323
<superfirelord42> owner, if anything is, its hte dhcp server...
<owner> well it was a matter of the folders and how the boot file was named
<Dr4k3n> so i restart now?
<owner> yeah
<owner> ur right
<owner> i will turn it off
<fwaokda> levander, I need a usb external hdd to load up and a zune device I have but it always says it can't load them.
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: odd indeed .. try clearing the sesson files you see in there, not the dir itself
<levander> fwaokda: USB is tricky through emulation.  I'm using VirtualBox (about to switch to kvm) and I had to monkey around with it to get it to work.
<Dr4k3n> levander:  that could fix my problem?
<murlidhar> cya buddies . gotta go .
<levander> fwaokda: Does the zune device talk UMS?  I couldn't get an MTP device to talk to virtual box.
<fwaokda> levander, have no idea that sounds like it's over my head.
<superfirelord42> levander, i thought zune was USB?
<angah> levander: i remove modules but it still show in lsmod
<levander> Dr4k3n: If you're having trouble getting a graphical display, that problem, every single time I've seen it, has been configuring X.
<eitreach> can anyone here help me a bit with acidrip, or perhaps give me another channel where someone can?
<fwaokda> superfirelord42, ya it is usb
<levander> Dr4k3n: Very rarely I've seen graphics cards that just won't work with X.  I've never seen a monitor that won't work with X.
<Dr4k3n> levander:  look i already installed ubuntu
<Dr4k3n> when i try to boot
<levander> angah: You 'sudo rmmod wlan' and wlan is in the output of lsmod?
<superfirelord42> levander, qemu and VBox have a way to pipe USB through
<Dr4k3n> in normal mode it give me a black screen too
<levander> Dr4k3n: That very well could be a problem in your X config.  Did you try the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<eitreach> Dr4k3n: it is most probably because of settings with your graphics adapter, not with your monitor.
<fwaokda> superfirelord42, well I read your supposed to use this command, "-usbdevice host:bus.adr but it always says it can't open it.
<Dr4k3n> ok i understand
<levander> superfirelord42: Yeah, I got VBox to do it, but only with UMS devices, not with an MTP device.
<angah> levander: need to reboot back..
<l815> my laptop screen has 2 refresh rates (58 and 60), which should I choose?
<Dr4k3n> well i'll try to reboot again.. with the change that u give me levander
<levander> superfirelord42: Your external hard drive will be UMS, I don't know what zune uses.
<superfirelord42> fwaokda, i think thats the command for QEMU
<fwaokda> superfirelord42, ya thats what im currently using
<eitreach> Dr4k3n: try having someone give you a plain vanilla xorg.conf.
<SeveredCross> l815: 60.
<levander> Dr4k3n: no, don't reboot
<superfirelord42> fwaokda, oh, i thought yall where using vbox
<Dr4k3n> levander:  ok
<l815> SeveredCross, thanks
<Blaqlight> omfg I think I found the problem. I tried to open up audacious and guess what.. says there is a GTK Engine issue.
<levander> Dr4k3n: directly after running that command, you should be able to do a 'startx' and see if X-Windows is working.
<Dr4k3n> look i'll try to explain more.. i have a ati radeon 9200 se of 128 mb
<SeveredCross> You're welcome l815.
<fwaokda> ppl in the qemu channel aren't usually "talkative" when it comes to questions would ppl in the kvm channel mind if I asked them qemu questions you think?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, did it work?
<SeveredCross> Dr4k3n: Sounds like you want the radeon driver.
<Blaqlight> so then how do I fix the GTK engine to display right?
<Dr4k3n> levander:  right now i'm in graphical mode
<Dr4k3n> it works fine
<levander> Dr4k3n: well, what's the problem then?
<Dr4k3n> the problem is booting
<Dr4k3n> y only can boot in recovery mode
<superfirelord42> fwaokda, probably, the smaller channels take more patiance, i have seen people go over an hour in #winehq for someone to get on
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: well that's something to work with i guess, i gotta go to the work .. hope you can get things back to normal, goodluck
<glitsj16> bye all
<Dr4k3n> when i boot in recovery mode.. then select boot normal.. it work fine
<levander> Dr4k3n: have you played with your usplash screen at all?
<owner>  i am going to reboot my machine i will be back
<CoolFox> hey, i found this to fix my problem with the vertical scroll not working, but does anbody know about horizontal?
<CoolFox> http://computerboom.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-enable-mouse-wheel-scrolling-in.html
<Dr4k3n> levander:  no
<superfirelord42> owner, ok
<Dr4k3n> i didn't touched my splash
<levander> Dr4k3n: 'dmesg | less' and see if you see any errors
<Dr4k3n> ok
<CoolFox> specifically, this is VMware.
<superfirelord42> CoolFox, did you install the vmware tools?
<Blaqlight> this window manager uses various elements from Gnome including the GTK theme engine. I can't change the GTK theme engine from within here and I can't get Gnome to fully load. what do I do now?
<CoolFox> not gonna.
<CoolFox> its not stable.
<CoolFox> it crashes every damn time i try to install it.
<AMDpenguin> is ext3 better than ntfs?
<mneptok> AMDpenguin: yes
<superfirelord42> CoolFox, the OS crashes, or the install crashes?
<AMDpenguin> I find ext3 survives more crashes than ntfs
<CoolFox> which os?
<DJ_HaMsTa> could someone explain to me the usage of ~ and where it leads? like ~/.ssh  ?
<CoolFox> ubuntu boots incorectly.
<superfirelord42> CoolFox, when you install the vmware tools, the guest
<levander> Dr4k3n: you can try editing the grub menu and taking off the 'splash' and 'quiet'off the boot options for the normal boot grub profile.  I think maybe change splash to nosplash is what I've done in the past.
<superfirelord42> DJ_HaMsTa, that expands to your home dir
<Flannel> DJ_HaMsTa: its an alias to your homedir
<mneptok> DJ_HaMsTa: ~ = "my user home directory"
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah i see
<DJ_HaMsTa> thank you
<levander> Dr4k3n: that way, the splash screen isn't hiding any errors
<superfirelord42> DJ_HaMsTa, so ~ == /home/DJ_HaMsTa
<Blaqlight> anyone have any idea how to fix this GTK theme engine problem?
<Sitherae> how do I switch between compiz and x?
<CoolFox> ubuntu crashes on the reboot right after installing.
<levander> Sitherae: compiz runs on top of x
<DJ_HaMsTa> after creating a /.ssh how come when im home i type dir or ls and i dont see .ssh ?
<mneptok> Sitherae: you don't. they always run at the same time
<levander> Sitherae: you don't switch between the two
<a_robot> wo xiang zhi dao zen me da zi
<CoolFox> I follow the instructions to the letter, and this is off of a VIRGIN install.
<Sitherae> levander: Then how do I get rid of it?
<mneptok> !cn > a_robot
<ubottu> a_robot, please see my private message
<levander> Sitherae: get rid of what?
<SeveredCross> DJ_HaMsTa: Because . folders are hidden.
<SeveredCross> Anything prefixed with a . is hidden from normal ls.
<a_robot> chinese
<Sitherae> levander: How do I stop compiz?
<SeveredCross> You need ls -a to see hidden folders.
<a_robot> china
<Caphi> My music players won't play music. Rhythmbox errors "Failed to connect stream: invalid argument." This started today.
<SeveredCross> Sitherae: Alt-F2, metacity --replace
<mneptok> Sitherae: turn off effects in the UI settings
<l815> SeveredCross, sorry to bother again, but does it matter if its 58 or 60 on LCD?
<SeveredCross> l815: 60 is the technical native resolution of all LCD's.
<gluer> a+robot: what china?
<Sitherae> SeveredCross: ty
<superfirelord42> CoolFox, strange, i have used them before, well have you installed only peices of it before, like just the mouse driver?
<levander> Sitherae: In Gutsy (I'm not on Hardy yet), go to System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effect Settings and choose "None".
<levander> Sitherae: I think that's what you want.
<unsungx> hey anyone know how to change my grub splash with hardy!?
<l815> SeveredCross, oh okay, just asking because 58 was default
<CoolFox> mouse driver?
<cobber2005> Anyone gets flickering after waking up from suspending in Hardy?  I don't have nVidia...
<fwaokda> blah I think I'm gonna go with virtualbox over qemu see if it works for me better.  Can I keep my windows.img I've already installed to use with virtualbox or do I have to reinstall it for Vbox?
<superfirelord42> CoolFox, yeah, basicly the VMware installer installs a bunch of drivers
<jerome1232> unsungx: easiest way is to sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<levander> fwaokda: reinstall
<CoolFox> i've been using it without anything.
<superfirelord42> CoolFox, you can just install the mouse driver... i dont remember how though...
<fwaokda> levander, how do I uninstall all the qemu stuff on my computer and get rid of the windows.img ?
<CoolFox> to transfer files, i've set upa  little network. get a little slow since it has to go across my wireless router, but its been sufficent
<namire> hey I just installed Hardy Heron and it's being a bitch, wtf: http://www.pastebin.org/52592
<namire> why are those packages not installable
<levander> fwaokda: 'sudo apt-get remove qemu', and you can just remove the windows.img like a regular file
<namire> it does it for other programs too
<namire> i.e. samba
<fwaokda> levander, where is the .img likely located at?
<CoolFox> meh, i'm gonna make a new install and try to install it again.
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, did what work?
<RadicalR> You didn't tell me to do anything ~_~
<CoolFox> experiment around a bit.
<sysop1972> mneptok: You still here?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, did the command return a list of events for sr1?
<RadicalR> I'm sorry, I didn't get the command?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, dmesg | grep sr1
<levander> fwaokda: 'locate "*img"'
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, hehe... its hard to catch stuff in here sometimes...
<fwaokda> levander, thanks!
<levander> namire: make sure universe and multiverse are enabled, then do a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<axisys> how do I check how many disks I have in this server?
<Caphi> As of today, all my music players/browsers are unable to play any of my tracks. VLC alone plays both tracks and playlists fine, but I've tested Banshee and Rhythmbox and they both mark every single song unusable.
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, [   39.760444] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<RadicalR> [   39.760494] sr 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<RadicalR> That's all it's giving me
<axisys> fdisk -l shows on /dev/sda{1,2,3}
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, thast all it gives...
<RadicalR> Yes
<RadicalR> That's it.
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, well we learned a bit... it isnt IDE.... its scsi.... heheh....
<RadicalR> That's strange..
<namire> <levander> how would I do that, plz
<RadicalR> Hmm, that's strange.
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, do you know its ide? if so, that could be the issue
<CoolFox> you know, i really love how fast ubuntu installs.
<RadicalR> It should be IDE
<Dr4k3n> levander leave the room
<CoolFox> only takes like 15 min.
<Dr4k3n> :S
<sCOTTo> hey guys if I want to edit web code in ubuntu ssh / terminal - what is teh best program to use - i need one with line numbers and maybe colours etc etc...
<sysop1972> If I am installing Ubuntu Server and I want to install LAMP and a GUI do I need to F6 for other options before I click on the install ubuntu?
<RadicalR> Doesn't Ubuntu now detect IDE as SCSI?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, is it a dell?
<RadicalR> Thankfully no.
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, i thought it assigns all drive names as scsi
<RadicalR> However, it's a custom computer I built.
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, it could, that could be the root of the issue
<RadicalR> Well, I had to use all_generic_ide
<Guest87492> ad orang INDO nggak?
<RadicalR> at the boot prompt.
<CoolFox> RadicalR, wha? it sees it as SCSI. what do you mean it sees it as IDE if its SCSI?
<axisys> how do check how many disks I have in my server?
<axisys> s/how do/how to/
<superfirelord42> CoolFox, exactly as we said... it thinks its a scsi.. its an ide
<RadicalR> And I had to use the Irqpoll to stop the error message.
<HymnToLife> axisys: sudo fdisk -l
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, thats what you used to use before updating?
<RadicalR> Yeah
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, have you tried that since updating?
<Dr4k3n> someone can read my dmesg to see if i have some error?
<axisys> HymnToLife: thnx
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, what happens?
<CoolFox> WOAH.
<RadicalR> superfirelord42, I'm trying to find it.
<superfirelord42> ok
<CoolFox> what do you do if you accidently removed your applications/places/system menu from your top panel?
<RadicalR> Found it.
<RadicalR> ata3.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen Ubuntu
<CoolFox> oh crap crap crap crap
<Caphi> CoolFox: Right click and add it back?
<sysop1972> If I am installing Ubuntu Server and I want to install LAMP and a GUI do I need to F6 for other options before I click on the install ubuntu?
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, interesting.... im not as sure on this one... the garunteed way would to be to compile a kernel tailored for that machine, so we know it wont use the wrong drivers
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, but that would be over the top
<namire> here's my sources.list file; http://www.pastebin.org/52597
<namire> is there an item that shouldn't be uncommented
<l815> are there any safe "junk" cleaners for linux?
<RadicalR> Alright, one more question...
<namire> I'm getting this error; http://www.pastebin.org/52592
<superfirelord42> RadicalR, i think its definatly a regression of some sort... of what, or how to fix it, at this point. i am not sure...
<RadicalR> Hmm
<RadicalR> Alright, thanks for the help. I'm sure I'll find something.
<junior> but
<RadicalR> My other question has to do with pulseaudio...
<RadicalR> For some reason, I can only have one application to have sound
<junior> hello bang!!
<namire> help help
<namire> y I cant install things?? http://www.pastebin.org/52592
<namire> "it is not installable"!!!
<namire> I had vlc on friesty
<Tikek> RadicalR, sorry bout that.. anyways... good luck...
<namire> no hardy no likey
<Caphi> Can someone help me?
<namire> *no wriky
<derekS> anyone want to help me wiht a networking question? I do a hostname -d and it provides my isp's hostname. Because of this, i am not able to ping other computers in my network (behind a router) by hostname. any suggestions on how i can solve this?
<superfirelord42_> why does it keep randomly changing my nick?
<RadicalR> I suppose Pulseaudio is hated here?
<superfirelord42_> RadicalR, pulseaudio? why?
<RadicalR> Im having trouble with it.
<superfirelord42_> RadicalR, it has some compat issues with some apps is the main problem.. like wine
<d600> i need a program that will make ntfs filesystems
<RadicalR> I can only have one application to have sound at a time.
<RadicalR> No, I mean ANY one program
<gnomefreak> RadicalR: hardy?
<jerome1232> so does anybody know how to get a system sound to play when closeing windows, or is this just not possible under gnome
<RadicalR> Yes
<gnomefreak> RadicalR: set PA to default
<superfirelord42_> RadicalR, pulseaudio doesnt cause that... a diffrent audio is causing that...
<gnomefreak> theres a wiki that gives you ideas on what to do and IIRC it gives you help with some problems i think
<gnomefreak> superfirelord42_: pulse audio fixes that
<superfirelord42_> gnomefreak, yeah... i know... i didnt see your response before mine.... sry..
<RadicalR> Yeah, it doesn't like to work though
<susanto> lg
<d600> need program that will make ntfs partitions
<name_name> test?
<superfirelord42_> d600, did you try gparted?
<superfirelord42_> name_name, we see test?
<gnomefreak> RadicalR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<RadicalR> Hmm, it doesn't like to work like that...
<d600> gparted doesnt make ntfs
<TigranG> Hi. I have Ubuntu Server edition running in a vmware under windows. It was working fine for a long time and now I got nothing. I cant ping it and I cant access the site. How might I go about debugging this?
<superfirelord42_> TigranG, does it boot?
<SeveredCross> Is it booted? :P
<DJ_HaMsTa> lol
<TigranG> Yea, I can see that samba is running, apache2 is running. They're all configured the same way. But nothing.
<superfirelord42_> SeveredCross, i am hoping he knows if its not booted... hehe..
<axisys> how do I disable cups on a server ?
<berent> I installed vmware on ubuntu hardy and started the server . Even the management interface on browser opens up. but for some reason console doesn't open . WHy?
<gnub> Can someone help me figure out how I get the drive icon on my desktop that I created for a partition I just mounted?
<Spaceraver> hello everyone... anybody up for providing me with some help on fstab? i have tried google on how to get the uuid..
<superfirelord42_> TigranG, can the ubuntu box reach the network?
<curtis> does anyone know how to get free ringtones for verizon wireless?
<gnub> I created a mount point in /media and edited fstab but no desktop icon
<superfirelord42_> TigranG, and do you have it set up as a NAT or a bridge?
<TigranG> Bridge
<TigranG> superfirelord42_: I see why its not working
<junior> what
<superfirelord42_> TigranG, why?
<gigo> ﻿how can I tell ubuntu to treat the actual time in the CPU clock as the IST time? currently, it is treating the CPU clock as UTC time.
<TigranG> superfirelord42_: Nvm. Its on a different network now somehow, 192.168.100.10, my network is 192.168.1.x
<junior> exit
<TigranG> superfirelord42_: dunno how it changed :S
<superfirelord42_> TigranG, at least it didnt virtually catch on fire...
<junior> tem algum brasileiro por ai?
<d600> how could i make ntfs gparted doesnt support ntfs
<TigranG> superfirelord42_: lol
<legend2440> Spaceraver: in terminal   sudo blkid
<Spaceraver> thx
<DeFirence> anyone around that will help me with a routing issue? #iptables and #netfilter have been dead for hours, its 7am and ive been trying to get this working all night (and 2 weeks before today) :/
<Caphi> So starting just now, VLC is the only music player I have that will recognize either tracks or playlists. All the media browsers I've tried (the one that populate their own libraries and stuff) will not play songs. Rhythmbox errors "Failed to connect stream: invalid argument." Why might this be?
<axisys> anyone knows how do disable a service like cupsys? in sol 10 svcadm disable service does that .. so it sticks a reboot
<superfirelord42_> Caphi, where are you trying to play it from
<Chipsa964> my sound gets disabled when coming back from hibernation....how can i fix this?
<Caphi> Where am I trying to play it from? Out of the library in the browser.
<Caphi> I've even cleared the library and had it repopulate it. The songs are still broken.
<Caphi> The files still exist, VLC plays them and playlists just fine.
<superfirelord42_> the library in the browser, from a website?
<name_name> why my ubuntu no worky!\
<name_name> @__@
<Caphi> No, like Rhythmbox and Banshee.
<Shinpo> ello all, I've started using vsftpd with my Ubuntu server installs but I've encountered a puzzling problem. Perhaps you guys can help? Uploading a single file to the vsftp server goes fast. But if I upload many small files the transfer rates drop to a few bytes per second and then eventually times out. Any ideas why this would be? I've replicated this on 3 servers so far.
<Caphi> Media browsers, you see.
<superfirelord42_> Caphi, sorry, file browser...
<berent> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<superfirelord42_> Caphi, what types of media, acc? mp3?
<Blaqlight> ok fixed the GTK-theme problem yet nothing will actually load. it now seems that everything is broken
<Caphi> mp3, mostly. Banshee was working just yesterday.
<name_name> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<superfirelord42_> Shinpo, the smaller the files, the more stops and starts it has, that explains the speed... but timeout, im not sure on that...
<superfirelord42_> Caphi, what could have changed between today and yesterday?
<gnub> Anyone know how I get my disk icon to show up on my desktop for a partition I mounted in /Media
<RadicalR> Question, what is the command line for Pulseaudio Preferences?
<Caphi> Dunno. I restarted today to let some updates through.
<RadicalR> It's not in the menu.
<Blaqlight> I can't get nautilus to load so I cannot get to the lists of files. therefore I cannot fix the possible session issue either.
<legend2440> gnub: in terminal   gconf-editor  browse to  /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible   check volumes visible box
<superfirelord42_> Caphi, hmmm. i wonder what updates
<superfirelord42_> does anyone know how to tell the last updates a computer with ubuntu took?
<Caphi> The last few days worth. It's been asking for a restart for that long.
<Shinpo> superfirelord42. thanks, that's kinda what I figured but didn't think the transfer speeds would take such a hit.
<superfirelord42_> Shinpo, but it doesnt explain hte timout though...
<gnub> legend2440, volumes visable is checked, I have 2 other paritions on my desktop just not this oen
<superfirelord42_> Shinpo, i think that could be a bug
<superfirelord42_> Caphi, the thing is, if that was the most recent system change, there is a good chance the problem came from them...
<Shinpo> superfirelord42, Hrm, I'll try installing a different FTP server and see what happens.
<superfirelord42_> so if we know what they are, we narrow down the possible problems
<amenado> Shinpo-> what client do you use to xfer files?
<superfirelord42_> thats a good point... the client could cause hte timeout...
<Chipsa964> my sound gets disabled when coming back from hibernation....how can i fix this?
<legend2440> gnub: if you want to paste   /etc/fstab i can take a look. as you know if its mounted in /media it should show
<superfirelord42_> legend2440, could be a permissions issue, if hte folder is under root...
<Shinpo> amenado, I was using Cyberduck (on a mac) and then I also tried Transmit, CaptianFTP, Yummy, Fetch and then command line FTP. All performed the same, except the command line version, I kept getting "Illegal PORT Command try using PASV"
<gnub> /dev/sda3 /media/Data ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<gnub> One disk icon on the desktop has no information in fstab
<superfirelord42> gnub, did you create the folder as root?
<RadicalR> Good news, firefox isn't crashing anymore.
<RadicalR> Bad news, I'm still not getting audio
<amenado> Shinpo-> am not familiar with mac clients..do you have another os with an ftp client you can try perhaps?
<gnub> superfirelord42, I created it as sudo so ya
<legend2440> gnub: as superfirelord42  said check permissions of Data
<gnub> drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4096 2008-07-18 11:02 Data
<Shinpo> Yeah, I've got my mac triple booted. OSX, Vista (blah!) and Ubuntu 7.10.. I'll try it in one of those.
<superfirelord42> looks right
<superfirelord42> i think.... (its been a while)
<Caphi> ...so that was me restarting, on a whim.
<Caphi> And it all works now.
<gnub> I can see the data if I go into /media/Data just wondering why the icon doesnt show up on the desktop
<superfirelord42> Caphi, really?
<Caphi> Quite so. I am listening to Rhythmbox right now.
<superfirelord42> Caphi, its amazing what restarts do, on windows,  or linux...
<Caphi> Darndest thing.
<legend2440> gnub: did you reboot since creating Data folder?
<gnub> legend2440, negative
<Caphi> Well, thanks for your time.
<Caphi> And now, I take my leave.
<legend2440> gnub:  or try  sudo mount -a
<gnub> did that too
<legend2440> gnub: how about   sudo umount -a   then sudo mount -a
<r2s> ﻿if a Access Point served as a Repeater.. will I be able to connect a wifi client to it??
<fwaokda> anyone here use a lapboard to place their laptop on while sitting on the couch? Looking for a recommendation.
<sysop1972> I am just install 804 server.  I am doing a manual partition on a 320GB drive for a file server to windows workstations.  Could someone please give me info as to what partitions to make?
<r2s> sysop1972: only one hard drive??
<r2s> not configured in raid??
<gnub> legend2440, that worked
<cappicard> hmm... i have firefox 3 on 64-bit hardy, and i got no sound in flash
<gnub> So where am I normally supposed to create mount points, in /mnt or /media
<r2s> a file server needs a nice raid setup for security of data
<gnub> like whats the difference
<sysop1972> r2s: I will be adding another 320gb later for more storage.  So I would like some of the primary drive to work as data storage also
<legend2440> gnub: as far as i know /media
<superfirelord42> r2s, what was that about an access point?
<r2s> sysop1972:  I  mean RAID... like mirroring 3  320GB hard drive
<r2s> superfirelord42: ﻿if a Access Point served as a Repeater.. will I be able to connect a wifi client to it??
<superfirelord42> you should be able to...
<sysop1972> r2s: I know but we arent doing the raid thing.. just backups and an image of the drive when it is all working
<superfirelord42> r2s, you should, it partially depends whether you its repeating to another access point, or its just acting as an extender
<Shinpo> r2s, I would look into WDS if your looking into extending the range of your wifi, I've got that setup to connect my xbox to my wifi network without buying their expensive adapter.
<r2s> superfirelord42:  I got this setup =>  bldg A (AP)---> Bldg B...(AP=Repeater)
<r2s> ok
<r2s> sysop1972: hmm
<legend2440> gnub: The /mnt directory and its subdirectories are intended for use as the temporary mount points for mounting storage devices, such as CDROMs, floppy disks and USB (universal serial bus) key drives.
<sysop1972> r2s: could you help me with the partitioning?
<r2s> sysop1972: sure.. but if you wish it's expandable later.. I suggest you a LVM setup
<gnub> I thought it was the other way around
<gnub> isnt /media for that
<legend2440> gnub:   http://www.linfo.org/mnt.html
<superfirelord42> gnub, if i recall, media is for more permante mount points
<r2s> r2s: like  200MB = /boot    4GB=SWAP  the rest in LVM
<sysop1972> r2s: With the lvm I worry that if one drive goes it will also take down the 2nd drive
<r2s> sysop1972:like  200MB = /boot    4GB=SWAP  the rest in LVM
<superfirelord42> gnub, so your cdrom drive would goto media... if you where making a quick iso, it would goto mount
<superfirelord42> gnub, and diffrent distros treat it diffrently, if you use feather linux (a debian dirivitive), you fill find no /media and all mountpoints are in /mnt
<r2s> sysop1972: no lvm is use to make the main partition .(example home) expandable later if you want to add new drives later)
<l815> while playing music my laptop gets hotter, is this normal behavior?
<amenado> sysop1972-> try lvm and limit the partitions (8e) to like 40gig each to make it flexible
<gnub> I see
<andra> hui
<superfirelord42> andra, ?
<User__> I heard that from a friend that with 8.04, you can install ubuntu without making a seperate partition and that you can uninstall it in "Add/Remove Programs"
<User__> Is this true?
<superfirelord42> User__, you are talking about wubi
<warriorforgod> User__: That is called wubi
<superfirelord42> its a special ubuntu installer
<agentjon> http://wubi-installer.org/
<r2s> sysop1972: example setup:....    200MB ext3 /boot   4GB swap     20GB ext3 / or root   the rest create an LVM group and logical volume like basys and use the rest of HDD
<superfirelord42> !wubi | User__
<ubottu> User__: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sysop1972> Is it hard to add a drive later on if I don't use lvm?
<gnub> What should my fstab entry look like for another ext3 partition
<r2s> exampke you still got 240GB free.. you c
<gnub> I have /dev/sda5 /media/name but what do I put after that
<derekS> anyone want to help me wiht a networking question? I do a hostname -d and it provides my isp's hostname. Because of this, i am not able to ping other computers in my network (behind a router) by hostname. any suggestions on how i can solve this?
<nickrud> gnub  UUID=<device uuid> /media/name ext3 defaults 0 2
<nickrud> gnub you can find the device uuid with   sudo blkid
<r2s> sysop1972: yeah.. in case your current  /home (which users store all their data) are full.. and you just add another drive.. you might create another directory like /home2 .. but cannot be /home
<r2s> sysop1972: but in LVM you just add the new drive in you LVM group and nothing more to be done
<sysop1972> r2s: so without lvm I would need to create new shared folders?  A new drive would not increase the space in the old shares?
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi how cna I make my wine menu show?
<Chipsa964> my sound gets disabled when coming back from hibernation....how can i fix this?
<amenado> derekS-> how many interfaces does your host have?
<gnub> nickrud, What if the folder I created in /media has a space so its /media/Data 2
<sysop1972> r2s: and with LVM adding a new drive would automatically increase the storage in my old shares?
<gnub> fstab doesnt like that when I try to mount it
<r2s> sysop1972: in LVM you can maintain the same directory like  all user uses /HOME... even adding new space for hard drive
<nickrud> gnub /media/Data\040\2
<r2s> sysop1972: r2s: and with LVM adding a new drive would automatically increase the storage in my old shares? ----- YES
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<nickrud> gnub erm, /media/Data\0402 that is, no second slash
<Flannel> r2s, sysop1972, not automatically.
<sysop1972> r2s: is it stable?
<superfirelord42> nickrud, what does \0402 tell fstab to do?
<derekS> amenado: what do you mean how many interfaces does my host have?
<derekS> amenado: i have one nic card
<nickrud> superfirelord42 it's ascii for SPACE
<r2s> Flannel: r2s, sysop1972, not automatically. Yeah need to do some partition management.. and volume management
<superfirelord42> nickrud, ah, ty..
<Shinpo> derekS, look in the file /etc/hostname and see what it says in there. That should hold the desired hostname, then make the appropriate changes in /etc/hosts
<nickrud> superfirelord42 if my memory serves
<jerome1232> boot
<r2s> sysop1972: r2s: is it stable? --he'll yeah
<Flannel> r2s: Even if you add it to your volume group, logical volumes need not increase in size
<l815> while playing music my laptop gets hotter, is this normal behavior?
<amenado> derekS-> if you have one interface, what is its ip address? and is it the gateway or better yet, can you elaborate on your network layout?
<btfx> Hey guys, I'm trying to configure my three network interfaces via the network manager, after messing with the manual configuration tool, I think I got them all to work, but now my wireless interfaces won't connect. Either nothing happens, or they get a 169.254 address, anyone know what I can do? The vantage point is great, I've had measly internal laptop wifi connect from worse places....
<btfx> ...http://pastebin.com/m2ac7c394
<r2s> Flannel: Flannel: r2s: Even if you add it to your volume group, logical volumes need not increase in size -- Yeah
<derekS> Shinpo: /etc/hostname has the right information, and i don't want to hardcode
<gnub> nickrud, yep that did it
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi installed wine but the menu aint  showing in my ubuntu how cna I make it show?
<sysop1972> r2s: Ok this might be a lot to ask but I am at the setup screen.. could you step me through this so I dont screw it up?
<btfx> l815: CD music?
<gnub> Thanks guys, I think I understand mounting a partition and fstab much  better now
<nickrud> gnub if I may, I really suggest not using spaces in directories, they can be a pain
<l815> btfx, no banshee
<superfirelord42> Baby_Shambl3s, have you installed apps into wine yet?
<btfx> l815: mp3 encoded?
<r2s> sysop1972: hmm...
<gnub> nickrud, how so
<Baby_Shambl3s> superfirelord42: yeap plenty of them which dont show or act as they are supposed to
<Spaceraver> can anyone tell me why generating locales takes up 100% cpu, but as far as i can see there is no disk io
<derekS> amenado: i have one router (old netgear) with 4 ethernet ports. I then have 4 computers attached to the ethernet ports. They all have hostnames setup properly in /etc/hostname. I want to ping comp1 from comp2 and have it go throuhg
<r2s> sysop1972: I'll be gone in a minute or two.. seek help for other in here...
<btfx> l815: mp3s take more cpu to decode than you may think, your comp is far fro idling when you play music
<derekS> without using ip address
<sysop1972> r2s: so can we keep the system information in a partition that doesnt use the lvm so I cam image the partition?
<amenado> gnub-> spaces are not normally used for filenames or directory names in linux systems
<nickrud> gnub   like   cp <file>   /media/Data 2 won't work as you expect, you'd have to remember to use  /media/Data\ 2 every time.
<l815> btfx, yah mp3's and such. So I guess the answer is yes. Thanks :)
<Shinpo> derekS, when you are trying to ping the other systems on the network are you trying to ping their hostnames or IP addresses?
<r2s> sysop1972: and LVM cannot be performed using the LiveCD of ubuntu
<btfx> n/p
<superfirelord42> Baby_Shambl3s, to get them to show up, most people make .desktop files, but hte most common way of execing a wine program, is wine program.exe
<derekS> Shinpo: hostnames, obviously
<arvind_khadri> gnub, because while deleting them you will have to use escape sequences :P
<btfx> Hey guys, I'm trying to configure my three network interfaces via the network manager, after messing with the manual configuration tool, I think I got them all to work, but now my wireless interfaces won't connect. Either nothing happens, or they get a 169.254 address, anyone know what I can do? The vantage point is great too. http://pastebin.com/m2ac7c394
<superfirelord42> Baby_Shambl3s, you can make links to this command on your desktop if you prefer as apposed to opening a terminal
<HappyHater> Spaceraver, it's a bug, happened to me while upgrading
<gnub> So I should just change them so there are no spaces basically
<nickrud> yep
<Baby_Shambl3s> superfirelord42: i wnat it to show in my app menu it creates the desktop icons but it doesnt show in my app menu
<Spaceraver> is there a workaround HappyHater?
<BonezAU> Hi, does anyone know how to install the driver for a Nvidia 9600GT in Hardy? The nvidia-glx-new package from the repos does not work.
<bullgard4> Why is there no contents in my /var/log/boot?
<superfirelord42> Baby_Shambl3s, have you tried dragging the icons into your app menus?
<amenado> derekS-> what is the ip address of your host?
<jordan> Spaceraver, There are conflicting reports, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<derekS> amenado: which host?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<HappyHater> I had to 'sudo killall locale-gen' for the install to complete... it finally sorted the locale out later when I installed something with apt
<derekS> amenado: i have 192.168.0.1 as router, and 2-5 as computers
<amenado> derekS-> the one you are having issues with
<sysop1972> r2s: How do you know if it is the live cd? I downloaded this from ubuntu.com
<Ahadiel> Baby_Shambl3s, sudo apt-get install alacarte, then right-click on "Applications" and go to "edit menu".
<derekS> amenado: all
<derekS> i can't ping any via hostname
<Dial_tone> what can I use to save a portion of a video to another video file? example from 45 minutes in to 50 minutes in?
<Ahadiel> Baby_Shambl3s, From there you can add/edit/remove things from your Applications' menu.
<Shinpo> derekS, Well then comp1 will not know of comp2's hostname unless it is either listed in the /etc/hosts file or you have a DNS server setup on one of you systems on the local network. If you do have a DNS server installed locally then you would add it's IP to your /etc/resolv.conf. Then you will be able to ping the hostname and not have to hard code it in every machine. (just the dns server)
<gnub> I changed the directories in /media and in fstab to match and remounted but they still have the same name is before
<jordan> Ahadiel, avidemux
<gnub> Did they get a volume label?
<Ahadiel> jordan, Dial_tone*
<derekS> Shinpo: i assume my router has one? it is a typical netgear router for home...
<nickrud> gnub could be.  ls -l /dev/disk/by-label will show
<amenado> derekS your router does not have a name server with hostname for all those connected to it
<sysop1972> amenado: can you help me through this partitioning?
<arvind_khadri> sysop1972, if the cd has X i.e GUI then its a live cd
<tyler_> ubuntu wont let me install any updates or codecs
<tyler_> help
<amenado> sysop1972-> a new install?
<derekS> amenado: oh, i thouhgt it did! thanks for your help
<arvind_khadri> tyler_, have you setup the repo's properly ??
<nickrud> tyler_  sudo apt-get -f install  , run that and if it fails, put the complete output on paste.ubuntu.com
<tyler_> how do i do that
<BonezAU> Hi, does anyone know how to install the driver for a Nvidia 9600GT in Hardy? The nvidia-glx-new package from the repos does not work.
<Shinpo> derekS, I know on my router at home I was not able to ping any hostnames, perhaps some routers do, but my experience has been otherwise, that's why I installed bind on one of the servers.
<sysop1972> amenado: yes
<tyler_> k
<arvind_khadri> tyler_, paste your /etc/sources.list on pastebin
<amenado> sysop1972-> okay, you can start the install, and upon selection of which drive to use, use a manual partitioning
<derekS> Shinpo: i figured it did, though my router is about 8-10 years old
<Shinpo> derekS, ah
<fwaokda> is it possible to have my panels on all my virutal desktops except one?  I don't want them in one of the virtual desktops so that I can run a window at 1024x768 ?
<amenado> derekS-> no problem, i have one thats 10MBps so yours is no more older than mine
<btfx> Hey guys, I'm trying to configure my three network interfaces via the network manager, after messing with the manual configuration tool, I think I got them all to work, but now my wireless interfaces won't connect. Either nothing happens, or they get a 169.254 address, anyone know what I can do? The vantage point is great too. http://pastebin.com/m2ac7c394
<arvind_khadri> !paste | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<enry> is there some reason wh outside connections coming in wont reach my ubuntu lan server? lan connections connecting work fine
<sysop1972> amenado: If possible can we keep the system files on a seperate partition so I can make an image of it incase the drive ever crashes and then do the rest with LVM?
<derekS> amenado: :)
<bullgard4> Why is there no contents in my /var/log/boot?
<enry> it's a default server, iptables has no rules, what could it be?
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, as its a file... open it with gedit
<Jordan_U> enry, Have you setup port forewarding?
<enry> Jordan_U: yes i have
<FarmCretin> im trying to decide, Pure-FTPd or vsftpd?
<amenado> sysop1972-> yes, its possible
<enry> i see the packets forwarding from my router to the lan server, but after that.. mystery
<enry> im able to forward ports to all my other computers just fine... maybe im missing something within ubuntu?
<baegle> is there a way to have X auto-detect my monitor and write the appropriate configuration into the xorf.conf? I recently did an apt-get upgrade and I can't get x to start anymore.
<btfx> FarmCretin: vsftpd is simpler
<baegle> I'm getting the fatal error "no screens found"
<btfx> if nothign else matters, go on that
<sysop1972> amenado: But does it make sense? lol I am a newb at linux.  I am so use to Windows... Beem using windows since its first release.
<Shinpo> FarmCretin, I was using Pure-FTPd and was liking it. But the server guide at help.ubuntu.com recommended vsFTPd.. vsFTPd has less features but is simpler to deploy and configure.
<nickrud> baegle usually  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical will set up a decent default xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> baegle, If you simply remove ( or rename ) your xorg.conf it will auto-detect every time it starts
<tyler_> wheres pastebin
<btfx> pastebin.com
<arvind_khadri> !paste | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erpo_> Could someone recommend a bittorrent client that allows me to manually add a peer given an IP address and a port?
<FarmCretin> im really just going to use it to my fireftp on my windows laptop for 2 folders, and hopefully username and password
<Seven_Six_Two> baegle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, shouldnt that be sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh
<amenado> sysop1972-> go ahead and make several partitions  with mount points /boot /  swap and lvm
<nickrud> arvind_khadri critical asks zero questions, high might ask some (haven't used in the latest xorg)
<legend2440> bullgard4: you could try this  http://www.foogazi.com/2008/06/07/quickzi-how-to-log-boot-messages-in-ubuntu/  but i read somewhere there is a bug in ubuntu so it doesn't actually work
<tyler_> i get Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '83886083' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmp3MsZtU' as user root.
<tyler_> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<tyler_> help
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, oh ok... high does ask :)
<nickrud> tyler_ don't paste here.  and run the command:    sudo apt-get -f install
<tyler_> i tried
<sysop1972> amenado: so /boot  /swap  and lvm are all I need?  What about / (root)?
<arvind_khadri> tyler_, give us the address :P
<bullgard4> legend2440: Thank you for your information.
<tyler_> what address
<nickrud> tyler_ and you should have got some error messages. put in on  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<arvind_khadri> tyler_, the address after you paste!!!!
<BonezAU> Hi, does anyone know how to install the driver for a Nvidia 9600GT in Hardy? The nvidia-glx-new package from the repos does not work.
<CyberCod> can anyone tell me what has gone wrong with cron in hardy?
<baegle> Seven_Six_Two: that created an xorg.conf with almost no useful directives and I still get the fatal error about no screens
<Jordan_U> BonezAU, Try envyng-gtk
<arvind_khadri> BonezAU, use envy
<amenado> sysop1972-> my mistake, not a mount point lvm ... /boot /  swap
<arvind_khadri> !envy | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, What problem are you having?
<BonezAU> Jordan_U, arvind_khadri, it does not detect my card. If I choose to manually install, it fails when I reboot (get a blank screen)
<CyberCod> I wrote a script to start a playlist with audacious... cron will run the script but refuses to run the audacious part of it... it runs everything else in the script though
<arvind_khadri> BonezAU, oopsy daisy ... hang on :)
<CyberCod> when starting the script via CLI or via nautilus it works just fine
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, Can you pastebin the script?
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, what is the error?
<CyberCod> yes gimme a minute
<ljsoftnet> when will steam be ported to linux?
<CyberCod> no error to be had... just no audacious
<CyberCod> brb
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet, Nobody knows if / when
<XOKADO> =]
<superfirelord42_> Jordan_U, i have a feeling in cron, its getting no DISPLAY var...
 * XOKADO brazil
<Yzuke> is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
 * XOKADO brazil!!!!
<XOKADO> :D
<sysop1972> amenado: ok I have so far a 20gb partition / (root which is primary and ext3)
<superfirelord42_> !br | XOKADO
<ubottu> XOKADO: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arvind_khadri> BonezAU, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4558708&postcount=37 try this
<amenado> sysop1972-> its okay for you to re-install multiple times so you get a feel of how linux system works
<sysop1972> amenado: now I should make a /boot partition?
<BonezAU> arvind_khadri, I have tried to build driver from nvidia.com also - but I did not do the disabled modules part, I will try again
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, If superfirelord42 is right you could try adding "export DISPLAY=:0.0" to the script and see if that gets it to work ( though hard coding :0.0 may fail if you use fast user switching )
<arvind_khadri> BonezAU, ya fine ... hope it works fingers x
<Yzuke> is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<amenado> sysop1972-> yes, you can make /boot partition maybe 500meg
<CyberCod> http://pastebin.com/d499b4f93
<amenado> sysop1972-> here is a good link to a how to with lvm and ubuntu  http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, is all the files mp3?
<Yzuke> is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<CyberCod> yep
<XOKADO> VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão
<XOKADO> ExpLode coRação, na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão, contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade... ExpLode coRação, na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão, contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade!
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, That should be #!/bin/sh ( I assume you just missed that pasting but mention it just in case )
<XOKADO> :]
<tyler_> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '83886083' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmp3MsZtU' as user root.
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, you could then use mpg123...
<tyler_> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<XOKADO> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk =:o)
<CyberCod> its currently set to use xmms because I thought it was just a problem with audacious, but it remains with xmms as well
<RIT_Steve> is there a way to register my nick with the server?
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, i have a feeling its not geting its DISPLAY var...
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, Or rather, if you want it to run in bash you should use #!/bin/bash :)
<xtknight> !nickserv | RIT_Steve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<xtknight> RIT_Steve, /msg nickserv help
<Yzuke> is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<nickrud> XOKADO please don't do that.
<XOKADO> (RIT_Steve): /nickserv register EMAIL
<arvind_khadri> Yzuke, ask #ubuntu-mobile :) :D
<CyberCod> yeah, it says #!/bin/sh... I just miss-copied
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, i see two choices, use a non graphical such as mpg123 and see if it works, or add export DISPLAY=:0.0 before xmms or your media player
<nickrud> tyler_ how's it going there?
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, if you use fast user switching, it may not always work, but otherwise, i think it *should* fix it...
<sysop1972> amenado: for /root /boot I have them partitioned with ext 3 and I would assume the /swap should be partitioned with swap area?
<CyberCod> mpg123 doesn't give the option of killing the program... it runs fine from terminal, I don't understand what the difference is with cron
<tyler_> the error is  Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '83886083' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmp3MsZtU' as user root.
<tyler_> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Rolcol> just curious: how can I use iptables to completely block me from the internet?  I'm using wireless (wlan0).
<CyberCod> export DISPLAY=:0.0 xmms -p /home/blahblah
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, cron is a proccess that is always running, so it may not have your DISPLAY var when it executes...
<milan> hi all
<amenado> sysop1972-> yes , anyhow you dont need a /root  in a separate partition
<enry> does ubuntu-server have some sort of blocking mechnism setup by default???
<nickrud> tyler_ ok, do   sudo ls , what error do you get?
<amenado> sysop1972-> read the link i gave you
<CyberCod> what kills me is it worked just fine in feisty
<CyberCod> same script
<CyberCod> should the display command be on its own line?
<CyberCod> I don't use user switching
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, can you route output from xmms -p /home/fayte/Desktop/Playlists/MorningMusic.pls
<superfirelord42_>  to your log... htat way we pickup the error message?
<arvind_khadri> Rolcol, add a rule in the table and make your default gateway bloacked
<nickrud> tyler_ you run that in applications->accessories->terminal, in case you needed to know that
<amenado> sysop1972-> i have to take off..its late for me..
<arvind_khadri> Rolcol, just a way i feel
<CyberCod> route output?
<jon_> enry: not sure...maybe try running nmap on it?
<XOKADO> [Cz]S_p_or_t_o,[gquit]bombadil,[GuS],[marfusha_],[PUPPETS]Gonzo,[Seawolf],\\dan\\,]RandoM[,^2mMy^,^garfield2^,^{_reloaded54,_-Jay-_,__PaCMaN__,__yy__,_adriaan,_Brun0_,_bugz_,_coredump_,_grout,_lifi,_Lucretia_,_Mart_,_max_,_NiC,_Nicke_,_polto_,_rp_,_ruben,_saw,_Smash_temp,`zeu,a-atwood,aaronb,aaroncampbell,AaronHall,abchirk,acantha,AccessExcess,ace2001ac,Ace2016,ace_suares
<CyberCod> meaning error messages?
<XOKADO> _)_
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, either do "DISPLAY=:0.0 command" on one line or "export DISPLAY=:0.0 <newline> command"
<btfx> Hey guys, my wireless card is getting assigned a 169.254 address and the signal is pretty good. Is there any way I can alter the fragmentation threshold so that my wireless interface will be ok with a long-distance connection?
<btfx> It's an ndiswrapper interface, if that helps
<CyberCod> ok, I'll try it out
<CyberCod> brb
<superfirelord42_> CyberCod, yup..ok
<tyler_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<btfx> anyone?
<CyberCod> cron set.
<CyberCod> one minute to go
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I did a fresh install of ubuntu
<palomer> and now I can only view things in 640x480
<palomer> I can't switch to a higher resolution
<palomer> could someone help
<Jordan_U> palomer, What gfx card?
<palomer> nvidia
<palomer> I installed the proprietary drivers
<CyberCod> still nada
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, anything in the logs?
<CyberCod> script runs, outputs to the log, but no musica
<Jordan_U> palomer, Via System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<BonezAU> palomer, I have exact same problem as you - do you have a 9600 GT by any chance?
<palomer> Jordan_U, yup
<palomer> I have a 7200
<CyberCod> how would I direct any error output from xmms to the log?
<palomer> and I didn't reformat the partition
<tyler_> i get bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, Try redirecting stderr to your log file so you can see what is going wrong
<palomer> and I imported my account
<nickrud> tyler_ you should use my nick in any line you type here, it gets my attention. Almost missed your last
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, command > /logfile
<CyberCod> how would that be entered in?
<BonezAU> palomer, i've been going through hell for the last 48 hours trying to get my 9600 GT to work, no drivers will work!!
<CyberCod> kk
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, "command 2> /path/to/file"
<nickrud> tyler typing    sudo ls    should not give you that error, be sure to type exactly     sudo ls
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, the same way your echo stuff is done in your log....
<palomer> ill try a fresh fresh install
<palomer> with a wiped out partition
<palomer> brb
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, Using just ">" will just get you regular output, not errors
<Zvezdichko`> hey people, apt-get won;t work!
<Zvezdichko`> I get this one: aptitude: relocation error: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6: symbol olower, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<superfirelord42> Jordan_U, forgot about that....
<superfirelord42> Zvezdichko`, do you know the last command ran that could have caused that?
<enry> is the default kernel for ubuntu-server hardened in anyway?
<Zvezdichko`> superfirelord42, I think it was regular apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<btfx> Can anyone help me with a wireless issue?
<superfirelord42> Zvezdichko`, you can try an apt-get -f install possibly
<berent> i am getting this error on starting vmware-server-console :   process 7307: Attempt to remove filter function 0xb6c07cd0 user data 0×88c0be8, but no such filter has been added.
<tyler_> when i enter my password do i hit enter or wait
<nickrud> tyler_ type your password, (you won't see the typing) then hit enter
<Zvezdichko`> no, it doesn't work... still get that relocation error: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6: symbol olower, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<WolVeR> can someone please help me configuring wireles rtl8187b on ubuntu
<CyberCod> No protocol specified
<CyberCod> Sat Jul 19 01:00:01 CDT 2008 Finishing MorningPlayer script
<l815> btfx, what's your wireless issue?
<cha0n1x> Is there any difference between the drivers for x64 linux on nvidia's website, and the restricted drivers provided by nvidia's "Hardware Drivers" program?
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, no protocol specified?
<btfx> my wireless card is getting assigned a 169.254 address l815
<btfx> WolVeR: WolVeR: I just had hell with a RTL8185... Ndiswrapper work for you?
<pist0l-fish> hi there. I want to format my external hard drive with the fdisk command, but I don't know where it would be in /dev/. How can I find out?
<CyberCod> lemme try it again, I had the log open and I closed it right before it went off
<nando> Hello
<WolVeR> does someone knows if rtl8187b can inject packages O.o
<nando> anyone familiar with SQLNinja?
<btfx> WolVeR: Probably not
<WolVeR> ya it worked
<cha0n1x> pist0l-fish: Go to a terminal, then type in "sudo cfdisk"
<WolVeR> but, i wanna know if i can inject packages with it
<WolVeR> oviusly with ndis i cant
<cha0n1x> pist0l-fish: actually that won't help you much sorry :(
<btfx> I think there's a list somewhere WolVeR
<WolVeR> but. is there another way to make work the rtl8187b
<pist0l-fish> cha0n1x: yeah, this is an external hard drive
<nando> im tryingo to run an app but i get this error... whats it mean? Seems that some module is missing...:
<nando> Can't locate IO/Socket/SSL.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 4) line 2.
<nando> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 4) line 2.
<btfx> WolVeR: If it's not on that list, you can write your own drivers, or give up
<superfirelord42> nando, you are missing a perl buildtime library
<WolVeR> hehe dang, i'm getting crazy programing my compiler at school
<l815> btfx, try this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<nando> where do i get that?
<baegle> how can I find out what nvidia driver version is currently packaged in nvidia-glx-new?
<CyberCod> nope, same stuff
<WolVeR> at least not 4 now, i dont need extra programming
<CyberCod> no protocol specified
<cha0n1x> pist0l-fish: type in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l"
<btfx> l815: Thanks, haven't seen that one yet
<WolVeR> so, there's no way with that card O.o
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, strange...
<btfx> WolVeR: I can't find any RLT to support packet injjection?
<l815> btfx, hope it helps
<superfirelord42> nando, you need the IO::Socket perl modules.. dont remember hte name in ubuntu
<btfx> l815: Thanks!
<WolVeR> ohhh i c
<btfx> =(
<superfirelord42> maybe even IO::Socket::SSL
<cha0n1x> pist0l-fish: That should list all partitions on all drives, and then just match the /dev/x to the size of your external drive (and just deduce from other info about your drive which one it is :))
<btfx> WolVeR: PCI or PCMCIA?
<l815> btfx, yw
<btfx> =)
<WolVeR> the problem is that i got a laptop with that card included as usb
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, what was the other app you where using?
<pist0l-fish> cha0n1x: thanks :)
<WolVeR> so, that's a nightmare
<CyberCod> audacious
<nando> can i get them using synaptec
<btfx> WolVeR: you have pcmcia?
<CyberCod> I will try putting that in instead of xmms
<cha0n1x> pist0l-fish: no problems :)
<superfirelord42> nando, probably
<WolVeR> it's an internal usb on a laptop
<WolVeR> :S
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, ok..
<nando> any idea what im looking for?
<btfx> WolVeR: do you have a PCMCIA port, on your laptop
<WolVeR> ya i do
<WolVeR> why?
<cha0n1x> Is there any difference between the restricted-drivers that ubuntu provides for nvidia and the drivers nvidia's website offers?
<superfirelord42> nando, the IO::Socket and IO::Socket::SSL packages in perl
<btfx> Yeah, you'll find more capeable card for that, as opposed to USP WolVeR
<btfx> **USB
<nando> so just search for that?
<superfirelord42> yeah...
<WolVeR> ya, i heard that the orinoco gold is awesome
<CyberCod> hopefully more output
<WolVeR> what do u think bout that?
<btfx> WolVeR: Lots of Netgear cards work, and they're easy to find in stores
<WolVeR> ohh i c
<btfx> orinco you'd probably have to order online
<CyberCod> audacious: cannot open display:
<CyberCod> Try `audacious --help' for more information.
<WolVeR> ya, i saw some orinocos on amazon
<WolVeR> and they r cheaps
<WolVeR> really cheaps, and have an external antena in
<CyberCod> so it seems you were right, I put the DISPLAY command on an earlier line
<WolVeR> sorry for my english btw
<FarmCretin> does anyone here know dd well enough to hexedit?
<WolVeR> hehe
<btfx> WolVeR: Nice! Do it man!
<CyberCod> what was the syntax for putting it on the same line?
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, you added export DISPLAY=:0.0 in your file?
<pist0l-fish> is there an easy to use application for formatting a disk?
<sysop1972> If I am setting up the disk with LVM on a fresh install is there any point in me doing this manually??
<jaddaway> dd
<FarmCretin> yea
<l815> btfx, if you look towards the bottom of the post, you will see a list of useful commands which tell you how to set dhcp etc.. (192.168.x.x)
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, "DISPLAY:0.0 command"
<CyberCod> k
<CyberCod> lemme try that
<jaddaway> mkfs
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, Forgot the "=" :)
<btfx> l815: Yeah, I see it
<Yzuke> is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<l815> btfx, okay :)
<CoolFox> hey, does anybody know a good utility for really tweaking the look of the GNOME GUI?
<WolVeR> hehe, well, i bought a wusb54gc, it works, but i it doesnt have a good detection
<Flannel> sysop1972: No.  You'll do it in the partition editor on the alternate CD
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, "DISPLAY=:0.0 command" :)
<Yzuke> ubuntu-mobile's got a pervert there
<superfirelord42> ?
<sysop1972> flannel: what other cd?
<nando> Im not getting any search results
<WolVeR> hmm, another question bout the same laptop
<Yzuke> is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<Flannel> sysop1972: the "alternate" CD.  As opposed to the "desktop" CD (desktop is the live CD)
<WolVeR> what about the intel x3100 drivers on ubuntu
<sysop1972> flannel: The server edition cd = alternate?
<CyberCod> same message
<CyberCod> cannot open display
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, cannot open display still... hmmm...
<CyberCod> is there some way of testing what the current display is?
<Flannel> sysop1972: No.  Alternate CD is the old "install" CD, it uses debian-install (like the server CD), and installs a regular install, OEM, CLI only, etc.  And can set up LVM
<superfirelord42> sure, in a terminal, echo $DISPLAY
<CyberCod> just in case it's not 0.0?
<CyberCod> k
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, its not 0.0, its :0.0
<CyberCod> yeah...  :0.0
<sysop1972> flannel: 8:04 server does give the option of LVM partitioning.  So should I do that instead of setting up manually?
<CyberCod> DISPLAY=:0.0 audacious -p /home/fayte/Desktop/Playlists/MorningMusic.pls 2> /home/fayte/MorningPlayer/MP.log
<CyberCod> thats the current command
<Flannel> sysop1972: Server CD should offer LVM options
<Flannel> sysop1972: Oh, you said that.  Yeah.  If you're doing a fresh install, during install is the easiest way
<komputes> In 8.04, how do you keep the preference of which monitor is the primary monitor?
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, hmm...
<sysop1972> flannel: would it make sense for me to keep the system files in a non-LVM partition on its own so I can image the partition after it is setup?  This alway did wonders with windows in the case that the drive crashes.
<CyberCod> I'm going to look at audacious --help and see if there are any display switches
<Flannel> sysop1972: What?
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, can we split that command up... on the line above, put export DISPLAY=:0.0
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, and take it off of the next line
<CyberCod> audacious has a display switch
<l815> what's the best choice for a video player?
<CyberCod> gonna try that
<sysop1972> flannel: Should I create the /root partition outside of the LVM so I can make an image of it for backup?
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, awesome...
<CyberCod> l815: VLC is my fave
<superfirelord42> VLC, hmmm, would you rather do this script with VLC?
<l815> CyberCod, ah yah I forgot about that one
<Flannel> sysop1972: /root won't matter (doesn't have anything in it), /boot needs to be off of it (this has already been said).  You can make a backup with it being on LVM just fine.
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, Maybe try mplayer instead of audacious?
<CyberCod> audacious: cannot open display: :0.0
<CyberCod> maybe try it without the :
<sysop1972> flannel: I will just let ubuntu take care of it then since it has automated LVM installation.
<CoolFox> does anybody know where the GNOME theme artwork is kept in the Ubuntu filesystem?
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, i wonder if the X server is set to block stuff launched by the cron jobs...
<l815> CoolFox,  try ~/.themes
<jaddaway> coolfox: search for the gnome artwork package and see its file list
<CyberCod> hmmm
<CyberCod> if so its a new thing
<CoolFox> l815, how? thats a hidden directory.
<Vyom1> Hi
<sysop1972> flannel: Or not... it came up with an error.. LVM failed because an error occurred while creating volume group
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, actually it would be an old thing, just a new configuration setting normally not active on ubuntu
<l815> CoolFox,  press CTRL + H
<CyberCod> ah
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, give mplayer a try as it doesn't require X.
<gnub> For some reason my Firefox isnt working correctly, I have disabled all addons, completely removed it, reinstalled, and no change. When I open it, it doesn't go to my home page, the SSL exception won't popup, the address bar doesnt work, I cant bookmark anything, anyone have a suggestion?
<Vyom1> I need to setup Ubuntu for someone who does not have a internet connection (my parent's place actually). Is Ubuntu 8 desktop version all I need to burn on CD to do the setup properly?
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, this sounds similar.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/crontab-launching-applications-651507/
<Vyom1> Is there any guideline document or something I can refer to?
<braden_> gnub: thats really wierd, have you tried removing it from command line
<owner_> you still there
<CoolFox> l815, hrm, nothing in there.
<arooni> is there some GUI available for ubuntu hardy to store/remove items into s3?
<CyberCod> trying ":0.0" in quotes
<nickrud> gnub try closing firefox ,  mv ~/.mozilla ~/Desktop/mozilla-backup , and restart it
<l815> CoolFox, oh sorry then :/
<CyberCod> with the display switch
<superfirelord42> Vyom1, yes, a cd would be fine.. but you will not be able to do security updates
<superfirelord42> owner_, yes i am
<braden_> gnub: thats really wierd, have you tried removing it from command like seamonkey
<owner_> ok gusty was a breez
<Vyom1> superfirelord42, would that be a problem? that PC is never going to be connected to internet
<l815> CoolFox, must hold themes only installed by the user
<superfirelord42> owner_, i thought so... you now have Gusty, congrats!!!
<Vyom1> it would just serve as a desktop OS...
<superfirelord42> Vyom1, means they will not get updates and the ability to apt-get new applications
<owner_> ok I am on partitioning i need some help on the options
<superfirelord42> Vyom1, so if they want an app, you would have to get it for them
<braden_> owner_ whats up
<owner_> what is lvn
<superfirelord42> owner_, i dont think you need lvn on that
<superfirelord42> owner_, thats more for servers and multiple drive machines
<Vyom1> yeah ... I realized that...
<boobsbr> hi guys, i'm trying to set my screen resolution but i just can't do it. tired, sleepy, could someone please help me with this one?
<owner_> chose to dao that my bad
<Vyom1> so, I just need to verify the apps being bundled with the Ubuntu CD download I guess...
<superfirelord42> Vyom1, and if an app is crashy, they cannot update it with a newer version
<gnub> nickrud, That did it, what else can you fix for me tonight? Can you tell me why YouTube videos don't have sound but other flash does lol
<superfirelord42> owner_, is it already done? or can you change it? if its done, its ok...
<zod21> boobsbr what do you mean, like it doesnt work or whatr
<Vyom1> hmmmm
<owner_> it saids as one of my option write changes to disk and configure lvn
<superfirelord42> owner_, what stage are you on?
<nickrud> gnub nope :) flash sound is a tricky subject. I tried a fix for it myself, and because I got cocky and messed with other stuff, I've got other problems I'm trying to work out now myself ;)
<CyberCod> nada... gonna look at that link you sent
<owner_> well not quite i was about to choose that then some said i ahould check with you fiest
<owner_> so now i geuss not
<owner_> what partion option should i select
<Jacen_> Hi. Does anyone know how well 8.04LTS runs on an Acer Aspire 4720Z?
<owner_> there is nothing on the drive that i really need
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, he tried it with quotes to, hehe...
<SPYderZ> NOTHING WORKS ON AN ACER
<superfirelord42> owner_, what choices are there?
<superfirelord42> SPYderZ, ?
<owner_> ok
<nickrud> gnub if you have some bookmarks in the old config, you can find them in mozilla-backup/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html. Import that.
<SPYderZ> superfirelord42:just kidding... i had exactly that model
<gnub> Thanks
<SPYderZ> superfirelord42: i am so upset on them
<gnub> I had nothing yet but im gonna manaully reinstall my addons
<gnub> The flash sound in YouTube is like the last thing I need to fix on this laptop
<Jacen_> So, SPYderZ, you're saying don't even bother trying?
<superfirelord42> Jacen_, hes just fed up with them
<SPYderZ> Jacen_: its not the OS.. the OS will install
<Jacen_> But?
<paolo> Hi *. I just installed ubuntu on my machine (using nvidia and compiz/gnome). Everytime that I use gwenview or kdvi and I exit from fullscreen, X crashes. Is anyone aware of this?
<keegan> hi i have a sony vaio fz 140 e , my speaker out does not work . i am using ubuntu 8.04
<SPYderZ> Jacen_: but Acer laptops come with theese cheap processors... they are POWERFULL... but the heat up really fast... and where I work pleople come with Acers weakly to get them fixed
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, run this in your terminal.. it may make it work
<superfirelord42> xhost +localhost
<Jacen_> Really? It's an Intel Dual Core chip.
<owner_> ok here they are ......... 1. entire disk              2. resize   SCSI1              3 . use entire disk and set LVN             4.use entire disk and set encypted LVN       5. manual
<superfirelord42> owner_, 1
<owner_> ok
<Jacen_> So, the OS will work and recognize the hardware?
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<Decepticon> im trying to set up ssh keys login, i followed http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ to the end and i still get password prompts!!! what am i doing wrong?
<CyberCod> still getting same error
<ganes> the kernel image i took it from gutsy (2.6.22-14-386)
<owner_> ok here we go!!!
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, after the xhost +localhost?
<CyberCod> yup
<AemX> hey were is tha bnc serer
<AemX> humm
<AemX> its not bnc server
<CyberCod> scanning that link
<CyberCod> and the link within it
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, did you still have DISPLAY=:0.0 in there?
<CyberCod> yup
<AemX> CyberCod
<CyberCod> er, nope... I still have the audiacious --display=":0.0"
<AemX> CyberCod
<AemX> plz help me
<CyberCod> AemX: ?
<AemX> its bnc server
<superfirelord42> AemX, ?
<Jordan_U> CyberCod, Open a terminal and "echo $DISPLAY"
<AemX> yes
<superfirelord42> Jordan_U, its :0.0
<AemX> somebodey help me
<superfirelord42> we did that a sec ago
<CyberCod> getting :0.0
<AemX> superfirelord42
<superfirelord42> AemX, what i the problem?
<Decepticon> nobody wants to help me with my ssh keys problem?
<CyberCod> AemX: hang on....
<AemX> i need bnc server
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, what is the problem?
<Decepticon> im trying to set up ssh keys login, i followed http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ to the end and i still get password prompts!!! what am i doing wrong?
<superfirelord42> AemX, what is a bnc server do?
<Jordan_U> Decepticon, I will never help a decepticon !
<Jacen_> So, 8.04LTS will run just fine on an Acer Aspire 4720Z, recognize the Hardware adn all?
<CyberCod> Aemx is that like VNC server?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, i think i may know, let me look at the link first
<Decepticon> i think he wants a irc bnc server
<AemX> nops bnc server
<AemX> 24horu oline
<AemX> with irc
<gnomefreak> Decepticon: try ubuntuguide
<AemX> bnc server humm !
<Decepticon> AemX for irc?
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<AemX> yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide
<AemX> i use irc
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, Since cron runs things as root, you could do: DISPLAY=:0.0 su <yourusername> -c "audacious blah blah blah"
<FloodBot1> AemX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<AemX> i need bnc server
<anolis> is this the right place for wireless networking help?
<[Cz]S_p_or_t_o> [01:51] <XOKADO> [Cz]S_p_or_t_o, why you call my name when i'm afk ^_^
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, in ubuntu, you need to edit your /etc/ssh/sshd file
<superfirelord42> i think thats the location  of it
<anolis> AemX, what is bmc?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 okay please tell me more
<Decepticon> what is wrong with my sshd file
<CyberCod> whats the -c switch for?
<anolis> AemX, bnc*
<arooni> i'm trying to follow: http://markusthielmann.com/blog/use_amazon_s3_with_ubuntu_hardy ... but when itcomes to: ~/s3fs/src/s3fs -C -c <bucketname> -p "<aws access key>" -s "<aws secret access key>"  ... i get Unable to create bucket
<owner_> its busy working tell me something
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, Command
<CyberCod> k
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, there is an option to allow that connection type, you need to uncomment it
<superfirelord42> owner_, ?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 do you speak of /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, correct
<owner_> was not a good idea for to stick my wireless card in there now maybee it may configure it for me or
<superfirelord42> im not at a terminal so im running from memory...
<Jacen_> So, 8.04LTS will run just fine on an Acer Aspire 4720Z, recognize the Hardware and all?
<owner_> i am i trying too much
<superfirelord42> owner_, its fine, it wont mess it up that bad...
<superfirelord42> owner_, removing it would be worse
<Decepticon> superfirelord42: #AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Ahadiel> Jacen_, Just try the live-cd and see if it works!
<anolis> im having trouble connecting to a wep encrypted network
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, can you pastebin the file?
<anolis> what am i doing wrong?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 one sec
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, and yes, that is one of them
<owner_> i mean i dont have it in there now but i wish i did so it will see and configure it for me
<keegan> hi i have a sony vaio fz 140 e , my speaker out does not work . i am using ubuntu 8.04
<superfirelord42> owner_, put it in...
<TimStarling> say if I want to connect to a particular wifi network
<superfirelord42> owner_, it should not mess it up...
<owner_> ok
<anolis> i have tried following multiple tutorials, with no luck, i have a broadcom b4306 card
<owner_> cos its not in yet
<superfirelord42> owner_, what stage does it say its on?
<TimStarling> and I never ever want nm-applet to cycle through all available wifi networks and connect to each in turn, because that's a huge security risk
<owner_> installing base system
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 i am going to pm you the link is it ok?
<superfirelord42> owner_, yeah, put it in...
<TimStarling> is there any way to configure that without manually typing in the network settings?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, sure
<superfirelord42> got it
<TimStarling> I mean, can I make it so that it sticks to the network I choose with the GUI?
<Ahadiel> TimStarling, You may want to look into wicd.
<anolis> TimStarling, typing is a small price to pay for security, you could also consider using location specific profiles, one for home (a set access point) and one for roaming with roaming enabled
<TimStarling> Ahadiel: ok, will do
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<owner_> good the card not hsa power b4 when i put it in it had no power in it the lighes were out
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, uncomment the authorized files keys like you said
<ubuntu_> Hi, I just try several times to install ubuntu on a machine that was running fedora. I kept all the fedora partitions in place, and created new partitions for ubuntu. The problem is that the grub installation does not work. On the ubuntu partition, there is no grub directory in /boot. Does anyone know what the problem is?
<owner_> not its on
<owner_> kool
<Decepticon> hm ok
<CyberCod> No protocol specified
<CyberCod> No protocol specified
<CyberCod> audacious: cannot open display:
<FloodBot1> CyberCod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberCod> oops
<Ahadiel> TimStarling, Wicd will not automagically connect to a network UNLESS you allow it to.
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 is there anything else to be edited in sshd_config
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, Does audacouis even work?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, still looking
<Ahadiel> audacious*
<CyberCod> works fine
<CyberCod> works fine with the script so long as its not being executed by cron
<AemX> hey
<AemX> who to use bnc server plz
<AemX> ane one help me
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, try that, see if it works..
<Decepticon> alright i will restart sshd
<Ahadiel> AemX, I would try #ubuntu-offtopic
<odin_> odin
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, Umm, try mplayer? Probably better since it doesn't require X.
<CyberCod> there's another way i can do this for my purposes, I can make audacious headless and put in a killall command with a panel button... I'm just very stubborn.  I'd like to know why this is so screwed up
<AemX> whats this
<anolis> AemX, what is bnc?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 hmmm nope
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, hmm, still reading
<Decepticon> does it matter im putting authorized_keys2 instead of authorized_keys
<Decepticon> on the remote machine i want to login with ssh keys
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, yup... change the path to the one with a 2
<CyberCod> mplayer handles playlists?
<ubuntu__> Hello
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, Quite possibly.
<glacier> Is there a way let the top-panel only show in one workspace.
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 did you say i want to mv ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<fwaokda> anyone here know how to get a usb external hdd working with vBox 1.6?
<CyberCod> will give it a shot
<mic> I am mic
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, you can do taht or change the path on the config file
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 did you say i want to mv ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ##### on the remote machine?
<superfirelord42> your choice
<CyberCod> fwaokda: the #vbox chat room could probably help you better, those guys are awesom
<Decepticon> ok but i thought authorized_keys2 was for ssh2
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, An mplayer playlist is just full paths to each file.
<Decepticon> and authorized_keys was for ssh1
<Decepticon> and that sshd should be able to tell the difference?
<fwaokda> CyberCod, its a little dead atm so thats why I figured I'd try here right quick
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, thats if you have ssh1 isntalled, they dont install ssh1 on ubuntu unless youg et it from apt
<superfirelord42> sorry, keybord half unplugged...
<Decepticon> ok well ill try that
<Decepticon> and see if it works
<btfx> Hey guys, my wireless interface only connects when there's a very high signal. Anything I can do to make it work with lower signals?
<glacier> Is there a way to let the top-panel only show in one workspace. HELP!!
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 didnt seem to work
<Flannel> !repeat | glacier
<ubottu> glacier: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> glacier no, it will appear on all desktops
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, if you want to block to SSH2, you use "Protocol 2" in your config file
<owner_> ok we are now on
<owner_> ;
<glacier> nickrud: Thanks
<btfx> Anyone ever have a wireless interface that only connected with Very High Signal Strength?
<owner_> installing the kernel  -- retrieving and instaling linux generic
<odin_> .msg nickserv
<Decepticon> superfirelord42, i already have Protocol 2 in my sshd_config so im not sure whats wrong
<haelen> Hi. I have a problem with xine (I think) ...
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, This is a longshot, but maybe try this: DISPLAY=:0.0 audacious -blah -blah -- :0
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, that should work... take a look at http://www.g-loaded.eu/2005/11/10/ssh-with-keys/
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 isnt there a way i can test its working ?
<haelen> Amarok and Movie Player are crashing when I try to play mp3's.
<haelen> I can play on Miro which uses Gstreamer.
<btfx> Mine is working fine, but doesn't connect to an AP unless it's REALLY good signal. I have had measly laptop internal cards connect from further.
<btfx> Anyone?
<superfirelord42> btw, Decepticon what is the mode of the .authorized_keys file? if its wrong, then the server doesnt accept it
<owner_> and its been there for a while is that normal its at 82%
<superfirelord42> owner_, let it...
<owner_> ok
<superfirelord42> owner_, sometimes its hard for it to get the status while doing that stuff.. its very complex at some points
<owner_> oh ok
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, i think i have it.. do chmod 0600 ~/.ssh/*
<owner_> good its moving now
<afana> where can i get a firewall
<owner_> i almost got a heart attak
<Ahadiel> afana, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Spaceraver> how do i kill a process with pid 11272??
<Decepticon> drwxrwxrwx 2 bizinichi bizinichi 4096 2008-07-19 08:50 .ssh/
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 i have drwxrwxrwx 2 bizinichi bizinichi 4096 2008-07-19 08:50 .ssh/
<owner_> i have not had a decent sleep in four days
<Jordan_U> Spaceraver, kill 11272
<Ahadiel> !firewall | afana
<ubottu> afana: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, ok, that should be chmod 0700 ~/.ssh
<Spaceraver> thx
<btfx> Spaceraver: kill 11272
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, and then chmod 0600 ~/.ssh/*
<CyberCod> nope, same output
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, in order to change it later, you will have to chmod it again...
<Spaceraver> :( still runs...
<btfx> Spaceraver: man kill if it fails
<owner_> this must be one expensive penguin
<Ahadiel> CyberCod, -_-, tried mplayer yet?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, reload and try it... thats the one that kept catching me when i was having problems with it...
<btfx> "man kill"
<CyberCod> ah well, I'll work on it tomorrow, I'm barely keeping my eyes open
<CyberCod> my bucket of fail has arrived
<haelen> Anyone?
<btfx> Spaceraver: I think you have to kill -9 it or something
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 nope...
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, you reloaded hte config after doing the modes like that? and it still wouldnt work?
<CyberCod> thanks a lot guys for trying so hard to help
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<CyberCod> this is borderline bug material
<ganes> the kernel image i took it from gutsy (2.6.22-14-386)
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, are you sure the connecting computer has the right key?
<btfx> Spaceraver: read this: http://sial.org/howto/shell/kill-9/
<Spaceraver> bah... ill just restart the server then... tried to kill it with -9 and using htop...
<CyberCod> Decepticon: if you changed your keys it won't connect until you go in and remove the old key
<btfx> don't get too trigger happy with -9
<Decepticon> CyberCod i have not changed keys
<CyberCod> if you updated your ssh packages then you might've
<superfirelord42> CyberCod, it never was working the first time
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 ive uploaded the key from my debian machine (this is the machine that wants to connect without passwords) with scp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub bizinichi@myserver.com:.ssh/authorized_keys2
<Spaceraver> btfx... i wont... it's just that locale bug im trying to get rid of...
<CyberCod> ah
<CyberCod> k
<CyberCod> I"m out... can't stay awake
<btfx> Spaceraver: =)
<CyberCod> nite folks.. good luck
<btfx> night
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, and then we renamed that to authorized_keys
<Decepticon> yes
<btfx> Hey guys, my wireless interface only connects when there's a very high signal. Anything I can do to make it work with lower signals?
<Decepticon> on the ubuntu machine, where i want to login without passwords
<AemX> lol
<AemX> cyber
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, its close.. we are missing something simple....
<superfirelord42> what? i dont know, but its something simple
<Decepticon> does it matter i made the keys on my debian machine with ssh-keygen -t dsa
<Decepticon> instead of rsa
<Decepticon> and upped the dsa one
<superfirelord42> did you ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_dsa on hte debian machine?
<owner_> choose software to install
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 no i ahve not yet
<superfirelord42> i dont think so
<owner_> any reccomndatiobns
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, that loads it to allow
<bogeyman> !ntfs
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 isnt that supposed to be run on the ubuntu machien (where the sshd is)
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<superfirelord42> owner_, what are the options?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, nope, thats on the client... it adds it to hte agent
<Decepticon> superfirelord42, my debian machine wants to connect to ubuntu without passwords
<superfirelord42> that way it knows to use the key
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 im not using that sort of command for my other logins
<Decepticon> how is it working without that
<Decepticon> for my other logins on other remote servers
<gnomefreak> you will/can run into issues taking ssh keys from one set up to another
<owner_> alot of software unbuntu software
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, could be a configuratoin diffrence
<Decepticon> i will try that command anyway out of desperation
<CoolFox> does anybody know where the GNOME theme artwork is kept in the Ubuntu filesystem?
<superfirelord42> *configuration
<gnomefreak> owner_: for "what to install?" topic please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoolFox> i wanna dig up a certain icon
<Flannel> CoolFox: Which icon?
<superfirelord42> gnomefreak, he needs to know the defaults for ubuntu
<superfirelord42> gnomefreak, hes doing an alternate install
<gnomefreak> superfirelord42: defaults of what?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 that command "ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_dsa" run on the debian machine gives "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent"
<CoolFox> Flannel, no, i really wanna know where its all kept.
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, your right, i did get that command confused...
<gnomefreak> alternate installs same software as destkop
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 in any case, ive run that command on the ubuntu sshd computer as well
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, and it has the same error
<gnomefreak> superfirelord42: there is a page on what packages are installed by default for each install and each *ubuntu
<superfirelord42> gnomefreak, do you know where that page is for gusty?
<Decepticon> and ive gotten the message.. of sucess.. wait im looking for the mesasge
<gnomefreak> superfirelord42: i havent seen it in a year or so so im not sure where it is
<CoolFox> i wanna start making my own themes, really.
<Chipsa964> my sound gets disabled when coming back from hibernation....how can i fix this?
<superfirelord42> owner_, what options are there...
<Flannel> CoolFox: that depends on what you're looking for.  Try /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons
<superfirelord42> owner_, there should be a ubuntu-desktop
<CoolFox> k, tnx
<gnomefreak> i can get it back on monday, or if you give me 10 minutes ill search for it when i get back insaide
<Flannel> CoolFox: Theres theme tutorials on the net all over.  They might solve your first problem too
<arooni> how do i convert .gsm to .mp3 ?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 yes thats right, i got the same message "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." when doing ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_dsa on ubuntu machine
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, what you could do... you said you have servers doing it correctly... you can compare the config and setup of hte machines
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, i have a feeling its something small and simple
<Decepticon> :(
<lixtl> 有人吗？
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, the other option, is try to regen the keys....
<Decepticon> ive also tried that haha
<Decepticon> i re created the key on the debian machine, re upped it to ubuntu via scp
<Decepticon> renamed it to authorized_keys
<Decepticon> and restarted sshd
<Decepticon> and tried to login
<Decepticon> :/
<lixtl> why?
<gnomefreak> superfirelord42: i cant find it
<Decepticon> lixtl ni shi zhongguo ren ma?
<lixtl> en shi
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<lixtl> heh
<lixtl> ni
<superfirelord42> Deception, ni hui shou han yu ma?
<ganes> the kernel image i took it from gutsy (2.6.22-14-386)
<Decepticon> wo shi meiguo ren. zhongwen mei yo :(
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 bu
<nickrud> !cz | lixtl
<ubottu> lixtl: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<nickrud> !cn | lixtl
<ubottu> lixtl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lixtl> s
<lixtl> 你说你没中文输入法？
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, best i can sugest, is compare the files from the other servers... everything from what we have gone over... *should* work
<Decepticon> something zhongwen ren
<Flannel> lixtl: English only here
<lixtl> o,thank
<lixtl> u
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 i have another person using the ubuntu machine, ill see if he has a clue
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 ill also try that
<Decepticon> thanks
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, last one i did it with was dapper, im dated a bit on it... hehe...
<lixtl> #ubun
<superfirelord42> owner_, ?
<lixtl> #ubuntu-cn
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<ganes>  i installed linux-image & linux-ubuntu-modules in my customised filesystem , why the live cd is not booting if i select the option boot=casper
<ganes> the kernel image i took it from gutsy (2.6.22-14-386)
<nickrud> lixtl   /j  #ubuntu-cn
<Jordan_U> Spaceraver, Are you still here?
<lixtl> o
<anolis> i need help joining a wep encrypted network, it doesn't seem to work, whether i do it through console or through nm-applet, with nm-applet the swirly thing just spins, but none of the dots ever light up, it then asks for the wep key again, and repeats the same process indefinately
<Spiro> Greetings, I made a change into my network hardware. I removed my additional NIC and enabled my embeded NIC (nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller) Now I do not have network connectivity. How to install the driver for my NIC?
<giacomo_carissim> hi, im having troubles booting up my ubuntu system... it keeps kicking me to busybox
<mastercactapus> is anybody familiar with networkmanager not detecting an active internet connection through a ppp connection (using wvdial for example)?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, what is the error it gives before it does that?
<mastercactapus> giacomo_carissim: are you runnig dual boot (wubi installation)?
<ogzy> i am trying to dim my backlight but till now i couldnt manage to decrease the power, just managed to decrease the brightness using nvidia-setting but i want to make the screen dimmer, anyone can help me on this issue?
<mohamad> hai
<ogzy> using gnome on hardy with a latest nvidia driver
<giacomo_carissim> superfirelord42: if i run in safemode or whatever, it says it cant boot something
<testdisck2> for the love of... how do you KILL opera? ive tried killall opera, it doesnt work, my browser just freezed
<giacomo_carissim> after searching for an answer, people said to boot into windows and run check disk, but i dont have windows installed
<superfirelord42> testdisck2, try top to find the proccess
<mastercactapus> testdisck2, send signal 9  killall -9 opera
<Jordan_U> testdisck2, pkill opera || pkill -9 opera
<hubar> testdisck2: do a ps aux | grep opera to find out its process id.
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, are you on the effected machine?
<hubar> testdisck2: then kill -9 opera+pid
<Spiro> Greetings, I made a change into my network hardware. I removed my additional NIC and enabled my embeded NIC (nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller) Now I do not have network connectivity. How to install the driver for my NIC?
<giacomo_carissim> superfirelord42: no, but im sitting next to it
<giacomo_carissim> i think it's a problem with the filesystem
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, good... restart and in grub, edit the boot commands
<superfirelord42> do you knwo how to do that?
<giacomo_carissim> not really
<l815> is setting concurrency=shell with a core duo a safe option?
<Chipsa964> my sound gets disabled when coming back from hibernation....how can i fix this?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, ok, click e on the entry...
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, and then hit e on the line starting with kernel
<giacomo_carissim> k
<testdisck2> hubar kill -9 opera+pid doesnt work
<giacomo_carissim> k
<Rolcol> What kind of rule would I add to iptables to block all my access to the internet?
<testdisck2> hubar it returns the command with a lost of other commands
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, do you know how your disk is set up?
<superfirelord42> like what partition is what?
<giacomo_carissim> ohhh
<giacomo_carissim> i think sda1
<testdisck2> 1000     13131 25.2  8.0 230572 166888 ?       Rl   08:49   6:35 /usr/lib/opera/9.51/opera -style qtcurve
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, ok, remove silent and splash
<testdisck2> I cant kill it
<giacomo_carissim> okay
<mastercactapus> how can i get network manager to say im online (connected through wvdial)??
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, and change root=UUID=stuff
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, to root=/dev/sda1
<superfirelord42> if that is where your root is
<giacomo_carissim> okay
<giacomo_carissim> you sure about this?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, then hit enter, then b to boot
<giacomo_carissim> all these numbers and letters seem important
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, even if i am wrong, it is only temporary
<testdisck2> nvm it worked now thanks hubar, superfirelord42, mastercactapus and Jordan_U
<superfirelord42> testdisck2, np
<giacomo_carissim> okay:))
<giacomo_carissim> back at busybox
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, giacomo_carissim basicly, this makes it more verbose, and will allow us to see whats going on...
<giacomo_carissim> the last line is
<giacomo_carissim> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, see, now we know the problem
<giacomo_carissim> oh
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<giacomo_carissim> sorry, i could have told you that before... i made a post on ubuntuforums about it... sorry
<giacomo_carissim> i cant mount anything
<superfirelord42> what is the error?
<superfirelord42> and where is hte ubuntu forums post?
<giacomo_carissim> i get a Mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt failed:  No such file or directory
<giacomo_carissim> hold on, ill link the post
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, mkdir /tmpmnt
<tema> #ubunru-ru
<giacomo_carissim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5415915
<tema> ва
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, mount /dev/sda1 /tmpmnt
<Spiro> Greetings, I made a change into my network hardware. I removed my additional NIC and enabled my embeded NIC (nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller) Now I do not have network connectivity. How to install the driver for my NIC?
<name_name> when I sign into a network drive it mounts it on my desktop, is there anyway I can prevent this
<name_name> ?
<mastercactapus> is there a way i can either force network manager to say im online, or recognize i am connected (using wvdial/gnome-ppp  device is ppp0)
<giacomo_carissim> when i try to mount to an actual directory (as in your last idea) it says Mounting /dev/sda1 tto /tmpmnt failed:  Invalid argument
<superfirelord42> hmmm...
<giacomo_carissim> superfirelord42: im ex.hav0k on the forums
<CTX1> Looking for a fast Wep hacking tool plz help
<Flannel> CTX1: please look elsewhere, thanks
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, i figured that out...
<ogzy> the time between the icon change when i plug the adapter out at the gnome-power-manager icon at the system tray is so long, how can i change it at my gnome
<giacomo_carissim> :) sorry
<CTX1> Flannel: why?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, ok, mount -t yourfs /dev/sda1 /tmpmnt
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, no prob
<Spiro> Greetings, I made a change into my network hardware. I removed my additional NIC and enabled my embeded NIC (nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller) Now I do not have network connectivity. How to install the driver for my NIC?
<Flannel> !illegal | CTX1
<ubottu> CTX1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, im assuming sda5 is your swap?
<giacomo_carissim> yeah
<lixtl> why join zh-cn ,no man
<CTX1> ubottu: i know that it is illegal to hack other persons wifi i am looking to hack my own....
<giacomo_carissim> im guessing so, i think i just let the ubuntu setup take care of it
<hubar> google fast wep hack
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, it prob is.. did you run that command above?
<superfirelord42> specifiying the type
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, its using a shell mount command... so that means its going to be less leanient for us
<giacomo_carissim> the type of sda1?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, yeah, like ext2, or reiserfs
<giacomo_carissim> what do you mean by type?
<giacomo_carissim> ooohh
<giacomo_carissim> ook, its ext3-fs i guess
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, parition format.. do you nkow?
<giacomo_carissim> where do i throw that in?
<superfirelord42> ok, then put mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /tmpmnt
<giacomo_carissim> mount ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<giacomo_carissim> oh okay
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, ? i think you need hte -t and tmpmnt instead of hte other
<giacomo_carissim> hmmm, says JBD: no valid journal superblock found
<owner_> i think i have a boot issue
<giacomo_carissim> and EXT3-fs: error loading journal
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, sounds like if its ext3, its blown its beads
<superfirelord42> owner_, what happened?
<giacomo_carissim> oh shoot
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, are you sure its ext3?
<giacomo_carissim> positive
<owner_> it froze on running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<name_name> when I sign into a network drive it mounts it on my desktop, is there anyway I can prevent this?
<owner_> stus ok
<superfirelord42> owner_, give it a bit... it may not be frozen
<owner_> oh ok
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, we are in luck..
<owner_> grub
<giacomo_carissim> yeah?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, busybox has an fsck
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, fsck /dev/sda1
<giacomo_carissim> oh sweet
<giacomo_carissim> thats what i was wondering
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, wait
<giacomo_carissim> oh, okay
<DistroJockey> name_name, mounts it on Desktop or just displays it there?
<owner_> sounds like something you wonna eat
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, sorry, e2fsck
<giacomo_carissim> okay
<giacomo_carissim> will that work even though i have ext3?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, e2fsck /dev/sda1
<name_name> displays/mounts, unmount is in the option there
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, yeah, its both
<superfirelord42> owner_, still frozen?
<name_name> but whenever I got to it in network (i.e smb://) it shows up again
<l815> with swappiness, set the number higher for systems with a lot of ram (2gb my case)?
<name_name> I'd like my desktop unmessy
<DistroJockey> name_name, you could try using  gconf-editor  and goto  apps - nautilus - desktop  and untick  volumes_visible
<AemX> !seen idk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen idk
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, does it seem to work?
<superfirelord42> owner_, still frozen?
<giacomo_carissim> says e2fsck: not found
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, ok, fsck /dev/sda1
<owner_> its blinkibg though
<giacomo_carissim> fsck: not found
<owner_> but my hd lights and not showing any activity
<giacomo_carissim> im downloading knoppix so i can do this... but i was wondering if there was a way to do it in busybox
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, this is a really cut down version then, hehe... im looking at http://busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html
<superfirelord42> says it should have it
<giacomo_carissim> which i dont understand why it wouldn't with as many pepole that have had this same problem
<giacomo_carissim> yeah
<owner_> ok blnak screean
<giacomo_carissim> ubuntu must not care
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, do you still have the live cd?
<giacomo_carissim> well, im not at my house atm, im visiting family, so i dont have it
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, actually, they do, they are not supposed to crash into busybox... if it does.. they expect something simple
<name_name> <DistroJockey> =) thanks that worked
<giacomo_carissim> :)
<DistroJockey> name_name, cool, you're welcome
<pierre_> hello all. major problem  with my RAID+LVM... i have(had) RAID5(3 disk) /dev/mod0 ->mapped to phy vol/logical vol->formatted to JFS  and mounted at /media/mydata. one of the disks failed, and when i replaced it, restarted, all the raid/LVM entries were gone!! i am trying to manually put entries in raidtab etc , but it doesn't seem to work. which files should i edit so tha i can start with the2 disk RAID5 under depcreated mode. any help is deeply appreciated
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, well basicly, any bootable cd with fsck...
<name_name> it got rid of two external drives I have
<DistroJockey> name_name, yep
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, has this computer been injured recently? or any possiblity of a failing hardrive
<name_name> but I can add those with launchers
<ganes>  what is file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed why we need this
<name_name> right?
<superfirelord42> its strange for a fs to spontaniously explode
<giacomo_carissim> i dont think so, everything was working fine an hour ago
<ganes>  what is file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed why we need this  in isolinux.cfg file
<DistroJockey> name_name, they are still mounted, just no longer visible on the Desktop
<superfirelord42> owner_, give it a bit
<snarkster> i have 2 computers that boot directly into busybox from live cd
<giacomo_carissim> well, it froze sorta, and i ended up hardbooting superfirelord42
<Spiro> How do I install a driver for my netwrok card?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, was it updating when it froze or something?
<Spiro> How do I install a driver for my netwrok card?
<mad_max02> should I use update or envy to update nvidia driver ??
<superfirelord42> Spiro, what is your network card
<superfirelord42> Spiro, what is your network card
<giacomo_carissim> but yeah, fsck, e2fsck, and fdisk didn't show up under the help menu under busybox
<bogeyman> hey guys got a ? is there a firewall installed by default in 8.04 which would cause me to have unopen ports?
<giacomo_carissim> no, it wasn't updating
<l815> is there a better kernel image for intel core duo than the generic?
<DistroJockey> name_name, yeah, a launcher will do the job (I use a command like:  nautilus /mnt/sdb1)
<Spiro> nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev f3)
<Flannel> l815: no
<giacomo_carissim> i was just chatting and playing a game under wine
<Spiro> superfirelord42, nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev f3)
<l815> Flannel, ok, thanks
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, well its not uncommon for this to happen, i had a box go through a hard boot, lost its fstab file and wouldnt finish booting
<superfirelord42> it was a fedora....
<giacomo_carissim> oh
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, it just doesnt like hard boots....
<giacomo_carissim> yeah
<snarkster> haha fedora... the windows of linux
<superfirelord42> sorry, hard reboots
<giacomo_carissim> this is the first time this has ever happened to me
<giacomo_carissim> just strange
<superfirelord42> snarkster, yeah, it was when i was just getting into linux...
<giacomo_carissim> ill know not to do it again
<bogeyman> does ubuntu come with a firewall by default?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, well, hopefully it wont be the last...
<bogeyman> bc i got unopen ports hooked direct to modem
<bogeyman> makes no sense
<owner_> ok igoing to reboot again
<superfirelord42> bogeyman, i dont think it does... but i think you can apt-get install firestarter
<snarkster> i have an awesome puter in houston that has fedora 8 on it..
<owner_> blak screen
<pierre_>  hello all. major problem  with my RAID+LVM... i have(had) RAID5(3 disk) /dev/mod0 ->mapped to phy vol/logical vol->formatted to JFS  and mounted at /media/mydata. one of the disks failed, and when i replaced it, restarted, all the raid/LVM entries were gone!! i am trying to manually put entries in raidtab etc , but it doesn't seem to work. which files should i edit so tha i can start with the2 disk RAID5 under depcreated mode. any help is deeply appreciat
<pierre_> ed
<bogeyman> hmm wonder why i got un open ports then
<snarkster> fedora is the only drawback for it.
<superfirelord42> bogeyman, do an sudo apt-get install firestarter
<giacomo_carissim> why fedora?
<superfirelord42> owner_, give it a bit
<luser> ubuntu sycks linux sucks
<giacomo_carissim> if i wasnt using ubuntu, i'd probably use debian
<DistroJockey> bogeyman, by default firewall is not enabled, but there are also no listening ports
<superfirelord42> snarkster, its not really a bad os, i just didnt like it...
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, i use both... :P
<Chrysalis> how do you match all files in a directory with "*"? * doesnt seem to pick up '.' hidden files
<bogeyman> so i gotta install firestarter and open em huh?
<Jordan_U> Chris|, ".* *"
<superfirelord42> bogeyman, its a popular tool for confuring it...
<DistroJockey> bogeyman, or use  ufw  which should be there already
<superfirelord42> ufw?
<Jordan_U> !ufw | superfirelord42
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<DistroJockey> superfirelord42, yep
<superfirelord42> DistroJockey, when did they start putting that in?
<snarkster> i didnt know there was an installed firewall by default. hmm i have no problem connecting anything
<giacomo_carissim> man, g3 sucks this year... i dont want to buy any of the systems :\
<Jordan_U> superfirelord42, Uncomplicated FireWall
<superfirelord42> !info ufw
<DistroJockey> superfirelord42, Hardy maybe earlier, not sure
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2.1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<owner_> its running but in linux
<superfirelord42> desplit!!!
<superfirelord42> ?
<superfirelord42> owner_, what?
<Spiro> superfirelord42, nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev f3)
<superfirelord42> whats is mode +J do?
<owner_> its up but in linux genric
<Starnestommy> superfirelord42: it controls how many users can join at a time
<owner_> no gui
<superfirelord42> Starnestommy, so taht way when the netsplit ends, we dont get overloaded
<snarkster> firewall not loaded by default
<owner_> it wants me to use sudo command
<ogzy> is  there any way ti decrease the backlight voltage to make it dim?
<superfirelord42> DistroJockey, must have been hardy, i would remember it from the others...
<owner_> i am not good at that
<superfirelord42> owner_, for what?
<DistroJockey> superfirelord42, yeah. probably
<superfirelord42> owner_, do you see a graphical desktop?
<Jordan_U> ogzy, Right click a panel and add the backlight applet
<owner_> no
<Spiro> superfirelord42, can you help me with this "nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev f3)" ?
<giacomo_carissim> wow, this mibbit client just crapped itself
<snarkster> lol
<owner_> i probably did no choose to install one
<superfirelord42> Spiro, sorry, i dont knwo much about nVidia ethernets
<owner_> OMG
<Spiro> I see.
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, wasnt mibbit, you where in the middle of a netsplit...
<superfirelord42> enjoy the ride?
<Spiro> How know anything about nVidia ethernet?
<giacomo_carissim> haha
<giacomo_carissim> oh
<owner_> I am FKD
<superfirelord42> Spiro, thats what I ment
<snarkster> spiro google linux + nVidia Ethernet Controller
<superfirelord42> owner_, login...
<giacomo_carissim> i thought nvidia made video cards, not ethernet... but maybe im just noob
<ogzy> Jordan_U, is it backlight applet or brightness applet? i brightness one it is not working for me i am just able to change the brightness using nvidia-setting which is not what i want, want a dimmer screen
<mkquist> owner_: why are u....
<Spiro> sure...
<giacomo_carissim> http://www.google.com/linux
<owner_> i did
<superfirelord42> owner_, when you get in, there is a command to get the desktop...
<owner_> login
<superfirelord42> owner_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CaptainMorgan> how can I increase the number of terminal/bash history lines? I'm not looking for scrolling lines, which can be set in the terminal profile gui... but when I do: -bash-3.20$ history, it only shows appox 500 lines... this is a product of bash correct? and not terminal?
<Jordan_U> ogzy, Yes, I meant the brightness applet, not sure what to try if that doesn't work
<owner_> I think i probably did no choose to install a desktop
<CaptainMorgan> ie: the "history" command
<superfirelord42> owner_, thats what that command fixes... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ogzy> Jordan_U, i have been searching for different things but couldn't find a solution yet
<giacomo_carissim> i uninstalled ubuntu-desktop one time... that was crappy
<owner_> ok should i type thaat and where
<superfirelord42> in the console
<superfirelord42> type it as you see it
<superfirelord42> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<giacomo_carissim> ^^
<Spiro> I am unable to find docs on the Internet (Google....) about my nick issue. What should I do? When inside ubuntu without network connectivity how to access a list of nics available to install?
<bogeyman> anyone have a good suggestion of a mp3 player?
<giacomo_carissim> ipod
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, good luck, im going offline in a bit, but when you get the tools, just do an fsck /dev/sda1
<bogeyman> lol as in amarok or something
<bogeyman> i didnt like amarok though
<coolguy2k> amarok
<mkquist> rythmbox?
<snarkster> bogeyman: on computer?? Amarok is the best
<giacomo_carissim> yeah, thanks for the help superfirelord42
<Landon> is there a way to change the default media player to vlc? I have vlc set in Preferred Applications, but a lot of files will open up as mplayer unless Is pecificially choose vlc
<giacomo_carissim> amarok is what i use
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, np...
<snarkster> goodnight
<superfirelord42> bogeyman, VLC?
<giacomo_carissim> lnn
<owner_> kool
<mkquist> vlc player
<owner_> its alive
<superfirelord42> owner_, is it working?
<owner_> its alive!!!
<superfirelord42> wait, what? you see hte desktop interface?!?!?
<giacomo_carissim> :)
<owner_> well alot of nothing scrolled by so i hope for the best
 * superfirelord42 is confused
<mkquist> owner_: in the terminal?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I increase the number of terminal/bash history lines? I'm not looking for scrolling lines, which can be set in the terminal profile gui... but when I do: -bash-3.20$ history, it only shows appox 500 lines... this is a product of bash correct? and not terminal?
<CaptainMorgan> ie: the "history" command
<superfirelord42> owner_, when it asks yes or no, tell it yes....
<owner_> yes
<mkquist> owner_: might take a bit of time
<owner_> ok
<giacomo_carissim> hahaha
<DistroJockey> Landon, you could try editing  /etc/gnome/defaults.list  to set what you want
<giacomo_carissim> did he just uninstall gnome?
<superfirelord42> owner_, when it finishes and gives you a line, tell it halt -p
<mkquist> how are u online if u dont have gui?
<superfirelord42> giacomo_carissim, no, he did not.. he forgot to select it
<Landon> DistroJockey: thanks! that's exactly what I needed
<giacomo_carissim> ooohhh
<superfirelord42> mkquist, he is using another computer
<giacomo_carissim> hahaha
<mkquist> ic ty...
<superfirelord42> mkquist, hehe, otherwise it would be hard to netboot the laptop
<mkquist> i was wondering...
<giacomo_carissim> so owner hasn't yet finished installing ubuntu?
<superfirelord42> owner_, did you get that?
<pierre_>  hello all. major problem  with my RAID+LVM... i have(had) RAID5(3 disk) /dev/mod0 ->mapped to phy vol/logical vol->formatted to JFS  and mounted at /media/mydata. one of the disks failed, and when i replaced it, restarted, all the raid/LVM entries were gone!! i am trying to manually put entries in raidtab etc , but it doesn't seem to work. which files should i edit so tha i can start with the2 disk RAID5 under depcreated mode. any help is deeply appreciat
<pierre_> ed
<superfirelord42> owner_, when you get yes/no, tell it yes... when its done, tell it sudo halt -p
<owner_> ok
<owner_> ok
<owner_> iam learning alot here
<superfirelord42> owner_, im going offline, if you come online tommorrow afternoon, let me know how it goes...
<owner_> ok
<owner_> thanks a million
<superfirelord42> owner_, hehe, when you get the full ubuntu up and can expiriment, you will learn alot more...
<owner_> kool
<ampedesign> i actually just got ubuntu up and running, i had to upgrade my BIOS first though
<giacomo_carissim> oh god, bios scares me
<DistroJockey> !yay | ampedesign
<ubottu> ampedesign: Glad you made it! :-)
<giacomo_carissim> glad you made it though :)
<CaptainMorgan> how can I increase the number of terminal/bash history lines? I'm not looking for scrolling lines, which can be set in the terminal profile gui... but when I do: -bash-3.20$ history, it only shows approx 500 lines... this is a product of bash correct? and not terminal?
<CaptainMorgan> ie: the "history" command
<ampedesign> yeah, for some reason without the latest BIOS version, the mouse would freeze, but now that problem is solved
<giacomo_carissim> CaptainMorgan: what terminal are you using?
<DistroJockey> CaptainMorgan, found this in man history:  int history_max_entries     The maximum number of history entries.  This must be changed using sti‐fle_history().
<CaptainMorgan> giacomo_carissim, Accessories > Terminal
<CaptainMorgan> DistroJockey, found that too.. but not sure how to make changes...
<DistroJockey> CaptainMorgan, me either sorry :(
<nonZero> Hi all!  anybody knows how to restart usb devices?  my webcam is not detected  my lsusb hangs  (but full restart will solve this)
<CaptainMorgan> nonZero, mount/umount ?
<ampedesign> if your usb is hanging, consider upgrading the bios, that just solved my problems
<Crshman_> hi all, is there something i have to do to get the emerald theme manager to download themes?
<ampedesign> but maybe you don't want to try something that drastic
<nonZero> CaptainMorgan, video is not mounted AFAIK
<zachera> Can I get support here for Ubuntu Server Edition? Or is that a different channel?
<CaptainMorgan> is it usb? it *should* be mounted nonZero  check in /dev or run the mount command without any switches
<DistroJockey> Crshman_, there are no emerald themes in the default repos. I guess you need to find and add a repo that has them. (Not sure why they aren't there when emerald is though)
<CaptainMorgan> zachera, what is your question ?
<CaptainMorgan> zachera, or problem, rather...
<zachera> Where can I find my USB flash drive?
<Crshman_> i had it on another computer and i just re-found the post on the forums that shows me how to do it....something about an SVN this that or the other...thanks for your help though
<zachera> I plugged it into my server.
<zachera> It's not in /media
<zachera> :|
<DistroJockey> Crshman_, no problem. There may also be a .deb somewhere that won't require SVN
<zachera> CaptainMorgan: To rephrase a bit: How do I access files from a USB flash drive I plugged into my server?
<CaptainMorgan> zachera, I'm echoing myself tonight... I just told ampedesign to try running the mount command without any switches to find mounted devices
<zachera> CaptainMorgan: How do I run the mount command? How does it work, that is.
<CaptainMorgan> zachera, use google please... commands are run in a terminal - if your usb device is not showing up on the interface upon plugging it in, something is wrong inside your system  - for internal work, learn to use the terminal ;)
<zachera> CaptainMorgan: There is no interface.
<CaptainMorgan> actually, it could also be your device too..
<zachera> It's SSH... server edition.
<zachera> slushpuppy\:  :O
<DistroJockey> zachera, and also check man pages of commands you don't know about (e.g.   man mount  )
<Polysics> meee miser
<bluef00t> is there any way to invert the colors on screen??
<Polysics> anyone has had all sorts of weird looping problems with mod_rewrite on apache on 8.04?
<slushpuppy\> zachera: :o
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, yes
<bluef00t> DistroJockey: How can I do it??
<zachera> DistroJockey: How do you exit the manual....
<^Azerthoth> q
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, the whole GUI or just a terminal?
<DistroJockey> zachera, q
<zachera> Thanks.
<bluef00t> whole GUI.
<Chrysalis> hmm, what does it mean when a package is no longer on the servers? looks like they replaced libungif with giflib but pacman wont do anything about it
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, try the  Superkey+m
<leoncamel> hey. folks. how can I detect the encoding of a file ? I can detect the file encoding by "vim" currently. use the ":set" and it show the "fileencoding". is there any other tools could detect the file encoding ?
<bluef00t> DistroJockey: That requires compiz right?? I dont wanna use compiz. It makes my comp really slow.
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, it's a plugin that compiz adds
<bluef00t> DistroJockey: Any other method, without using compiz??
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, the only other way would be to change your theme
<DistroJockey> bluef00t,  System - Preferences - Appearance
<bluef00t> I dont wanna do that. Ill try something else then.
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, you can customise a theme also
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, k, good luck
<bluef00t> DistroJockey: Thanx for helping thought.
<sisto> what r u trying to do bluef00t
<DistroJockey> bluef00t, you're welcome
<bogeyman> interesting ubuntu actually dont run too bad
 * bogeyman likes
<joe_chat> hi all, just after grub kicks in there is an unrecognized partition is there a place where the boot log is saved
<bluef00t> sisto: trying to invert screen colors. I like to read white text on black background.
<bogeyman> im loving compiz fusion
<fwaokda> how can I edit my grub menu so that my ubuntu is my default os and not vista?
<sisto> bluef00t, oh I see... is intrepid ibex going to have that?
<mkquist> fwaokda: change the order they are listed...cd /
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, change the  default = 0  line in  /boot/grub/menu.lst  to the entry you want. 0 = the first  title  line it sees, 1 the 2nd etc.
<bluef00t> sisto: no idea
<fwaokda> thanks
<l3d> if I install enlightenment in through synaptic I should be able to remove it fine with no bad side effects if I dont like it right?
<sisto> bluef00t, let me look for some screenshots for you
<DistroJockey> l3d, theoretically
<mkquist> l3d: i hope so, cause i'm using enlightenment now... =p
<ph8> hey all; i'm copying and pasting three files over a network - the first one gets more of the available bandwidth than the 2nd, the 2nd more than the 3rd etc. - Is there a way to prioritize one particular 'file operation'? (hardy)
<l3d> so what I should do then is well enough alone huh
<l3d> lol
<mkquist> why?
<lixtl> wo shi zhuogongren
<lixtl> ni men shi na lire
<mkquist> works fine so far, installed it last night just...
<sisto> bluef00t, here: http://phorolinux.com/ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-alpha-1-screenshots.html
<Panda_> Wow, Xchat 2.8 seem to be much worse than 2.1
<l3d>  oh here is a good ? why is it when I reformat and install ubuntu  and I have to grab the updates why does it only d/l so much and then kill my wireless internet and I have to reboot the router to get it back
<fwaokda> could someone edit the menu.lst for me so I don't do something stupid and screw it up?  I just want my ubuntu as the default -- currently vista is. http://pastebin.com/m27884a47
<l3d> that so not fair
<gnomefreak> !grub | fwaokda one of htese links has instructions for what you want to do
<ubottu> fwaokda one of htese links has instructions for what you want to do: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fwaokda> ooh thanks
<bogeyman> im looking at gnome look.org and wondering which one i grab to change my theme?
<l3d>  all my theme settings are black bg and green font
<l3d> <<<<cant see white
<bogeyman> like which category im confused there is so many
<bogeyman> like gtx maby?
<kholerabbi> my default keyring isn't unlocked when I use a timed login? Can I change this?
<bogeyman> and 1.0 or 2.0?
<zachera> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<zachera> Whats the file type name for FAT32 ?
<DistroJockey> bogeyman, metacity and icons are the ones I mainly look at for a gnome desktop
<dorins> zachera: I think it's vfat, try -t vfat
<bogeyman> ty
<bogeyman> was curious
<bogeyman> so gtx wont work?
<DistroJockey> bogeyman, and gtk 2.0
<DistroJockey> 2.x rather^
<bogeyman> kk ty
<DistroJockey> np
<amon__> anybody here good with xvmc on an intel 945
<fwaokda> i created a menu.lst.old does that mean if for some reason the grub doesn't work after my edit that the system will automatically use this one or is it just there for me to boot with live cd and copy it back?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, you will need to copy it back
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, I'd change you timeout to something like 5 instead of 01 so you have time to change manually if needed
<bogeyman> ohh nice
<bogeyman> :P
<bogeyman> lot better themes then winblows
 * bogeyman is so glad he switched
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, y a I am... trying to figure what all has to be changed to make ubuntu the default os
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, just the  default = 0  to  default = 1   probably
<joe_chat> why cant i connect to dalnet in xchat (identity file)
<fwaokda> do I have to edit anything at the bottom of the file or just the default number?
<bogeyman> one thing im wondering if there is a program made to convert xvid to dvd format?
<bogeyman> like convertxtodvd on windows
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, nope, just default and timeout (if you want longer time to chose manually)
<fwaokda> ok thanks!
<DistroJockey> no problem
<bogeyman> i rly dont wanna have to wine it :(
<bogeyman> there has to be a prog made
<bogeyman> lol
<DistroJockey> bogeyman, I'd google something like:   convert xvid to dvd ubuntu
<elkbuntu> does lvm require journaling or is a non-journaling fs (such as ext2) fine?
<schone> i have formatted my hard drive to ext3 file system however there is the lost+found folder - is there a way to hide this folder as im sharing these file systems through samba
<meoblast001> hello
<shyal> hi I don't have write access to my IDE drive
<kaktuskatta> shyal: Have you tried chmod?
<meoblast001> i have cups set up on my server and on my computer to use the server as a print server... im getting one problem... when i connect on my server with localhost:631 everything works..... when i connect on this laptop with 192.168.1.100:631 it fails
<meoblast001> how do i fix this?
<shyal> http://pastebin.com/m14fc845
<kaktuskatta> if you type sudo chmod +ax /path/ how does that work out for you?
<fulio> Hi Everyone, can someone help tell me how to install pidgin on ubuntu 7.04
<meoblast001> fulio: i know a website
<meoblast001> fulio: one sec
<fulio> meoblast001, ok
<kaktuskatta> I need help with the following error message: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'usbdisk'.
<kaktuskatta> an external disk
<meoblast001> fulio: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<fulio> meoblast001, i have gaim running but i want to install gfire which pidgin requires
<meoblast001> fulio: try the gutsy and hardy versions
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, what command did you issue?
<kaktuskatta> dmesg gives [  104.014358] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<kaktuskatta> [  104.034254] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<kaktuskatta> [  104.602005] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<kaktuskatta> [  104.704373] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<kaktuskatta> that's the end
<fulio> meoblast001, will it work for 7.04?
<kaktuskatta> I could post the entire thing, but I forgot the link for the paste site
<kaktuskatta> it's an auto-mount function
<DistroJockey> !paste | kaktuskatta
<ubottu> kaktuskatta: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kaktuskatta> It works fine if i type sudo mount -t ext2 /path/
<meoblast001> fulio: one of them will most likey work.... if not... you'll have to find the dependencies it cant get off the ubuntu package website
<kaktuskatta> the thing is that the comp doesn't recognise the correct file system....
<meoblast001> fulio: until you have every unsatisfiable package (packages not in 7.04)
<fulio> meoblast001, ok ty.
<meoblast001> fulio: everytime i've done it it only requires me to it a few times... like 2 extra packages
<meoblast001> fulio: if it says anything about libc6.... i havent found a way aorund that
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28413/
<fulio> meoblast001, so then i would have to upgrade to gutsy or hardy?
<meoblast001> but i only have problems with that for backwards compatibility not forward compatibility
<meoblast001> fulio: or use pidgin source
<bogeyman> sweet deevede works nicely
<meoblast001> fulio: which i can help you with.... i got good at it recently
<meoblast001> pidgin source will work on pretty much anything
<fulio> meoblast001, you should help me then =D
<meoblast001> well try the deb first
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, was this CD created on another system and maybe a multi session or not closed?
<fulio> meoblast001, question; will gaim work with gfire?
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey:  sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk -->voilla
<meoblast001> fulio: dont know what gfire is.. ill check
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, ok, not CD, sorry
<fulio> meoblast001, gfire = xfire
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey:  :)
<kaktuskatta> That's the main issue :)
<meoblast001> fulio: hmmm... it looks like it does
<meoblast001> fulio: i am curious why your on Fiesty though lol
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: Manual mount works perfect, automount does not on this comp.... :( Works fine on another one though
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, sounds like a wrong entry in  /etc/fstab  to me
<kaktuskatta> yup
<kaktuskatta> but where to begin?
<fulio> meoblast001, i been using it for along time, and i dont wanna loose all the things i got on my laptop
<meoblast001> does anyone know why i cant connect to my server at 192.168.1.100:631 but i can connect from my serrver to itself at localhost:631?
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, you can pastebin it and I'll take a look if you like
<meoblast001> fulio: O_o if you would have upgraded when gutsy came out the upgrade wouldnt have lost anything
<meoblast001> fulio: a ubuntu upgrade is far different from a windows upgrade
<meoblast001> although sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might still work
<meoblast001> i think thats the command
<fulio> meoblast001,so if i upgrade from fiesty to gutsy would i loose the things or would it stay the same?
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28414/
<meoblast001> fulio: well upgrading up from feisty to hardy will be harder now that hardy is out.... you would need an alternative install cd of ubuntu gutsy.... then stick it in your drive.... upgrade off that.... then upgrade to hardy from that
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: /dev/sda1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec :P
<meoblast001> fulio: unless for somereason it has an upgrade option in your update manager
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, yep, that looks to be the one
<fulio> meoblast001, is there way were i can save everything i have now and stick in a hardy cd which i have
<meoblast001> hmmmm
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, usb drive?
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: So I switch that line with /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk ....?
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: Indeed
<meoblast001> fulio: not sure..... i know you can do this... if you have a big enough flash disk... you can copy your entire home directory into it
<meoblast001> fulio: rename some files.... like .gaim should be .purple
<stefan_> hey
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, I believe the   udf,iso9660   is the bit confusing it
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, but yeah, that location change also
<fulio> meoblast001,  k
<meoblast001> why cant i connect to cups from anything other than localhost?
<meoblast001> im so confused
<meoblast001> not even 192.168.1.100 will work
<bogeyman> wow synaptic is stuck at installing gnomebaker lol
<bogeyman> stuck at setting up gnomebaker
<meoblast001> cups is failing on me
<stefan_> ive got a wireless-lan problem. i have 8.04 running on a thinkpad t41. everthing worked fine until i a few days ago, synaptic installed about 89 updates. since then there is no wlan-device in networkmanager oder ifconfig
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: What should I replace udf with?
<DistroJockey> meoblast001,  check   /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<meoblast001> ahhh
<meoblast001> found it
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, I'd comment out that line totally (#)
<zoreau> how come the search function in nautilus is worthless? and how do I get it to find anything without using gksu nautilus and then searching
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: And add no replacement? Hope that it detects the info correctly?
<meoblast001> gots me a 403 error
<meoblast001> lets see if it stil prints though
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, I have no entry for my external drive, but it comes up when I plug it in
<bentob0x> how can I know when was the first time I installed my machine?
<kaktuskatta> hmm....I wonder what that line does :P
<wkai__> hi, test packagekit on ubuntu 8.10 failed, nothing works
<bentob0x> is there a file somewhere?
<kaktuskatta> hmm....I wonder why it was there in the first place
<Tazergnome> Hey #ubuntu, My system crashed I'm in need of some help.
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, make a backup just incase, but you are only going to comment it out and not delete it :)
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: Hmm.....might be the fact that this comp has 2 CD-ROM drives
<zoreau> how do I get nautilus' search to actually do something? it willnever ever find anything
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: So maybe they won't work after this....
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: but /dev/sda1 is not a cd-rom...
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, they should be fine
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, exactly, but fstab is telling it it is
<kaktuskatta> DistroJockey: I see that now in fstab.....never mind. Thanks for all your help :)
<DistroJockey> kaktuskatta, you're welcome
<BlueLaguna> How do I disable ufw?
<SitUbuntuSit> is there a way to run a command in the terminal and have a pause so that the results are only displayed a page at a time?
<BlueLaguna> Or at least unblock eth2
<DistroJockey> BlueLaguna, ufw disable  ?
<orphean> SitUbuntuSit: whatever command you want to run here | less
<SitUbuntuSit> orphean, thank you so much :)
<DistroJockey> BlueLaguna, check out   man ufw
<Phase> I've got a program that needs `mcs`, which I'm guessing to be something related to Mono (as it says to run with "mono <blah>", but apt-get install mono doesn't give me anything.
<orphean> Phase: apt-get install mono-gmcs
<orphean> Phase: well wait. if it wants 'mcs' then mono-mcs
<Phase> Thanks.
<orphean> Phase: aptitude search <pkg> works well for this kind of crap
<Tazergnome> I updated some things on my system (7.08) namely firefox, and I ended up crashing gnome. I can get the log in screen but then I log in  I get a cream colored screen and a mouse pointer. Any tips?
<BlueLaguna> DistroJockey: The thing is, it's still starting at boot
<BlueLaguna> Even after I do that
<BlueLaguna> DistroJockey: and /etc/ufw/ufw.conf has it set to disabled
<DistroJockey> BlueLaguna, hmm
<BlueLaguna> DistroJockey: Nothing shows up when I do ps aux | grep ufw
<BlueLaguna> but...
<DistroJockey> BlueLaguna, what do you see when it starts? Or how are you seeing that?
<BlueLaguna> I'm trying to share a connection
<DistroJockey> ahh
<BlueLaguna> but it doesn't work until I do /etc/init.d/ufw stop
<BlueLaguna> Which shouldn't be started in the first place...
<BlueLaguna> but it stops anyway...
<BlueLaguna> and when I do /etc/init.d/ufw start, it complains that it's disabled
<DistroJockey> BlueLaguna, odd. To be honest I've never really played around with it
<Tazergnome> Dose anyone know how I can get me gnome desktop up again?
<Tazergnome> *my
<bogeyman> got a problem guys im getting this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bogeyman> it was while trying to install gnomebaker it froze at the setting up gnomebaker part
<haole> hey there... im having a very strange problem in my acer notebook
<bogeyman> and wont go past it even when i typr that command
<benjamin_> i need help installing a wusb300n linksys wireless adapter
<haole> my phone output, the one that takes the sound off my boxes and put it in my headphone, won't work
<haole> there are no sound at my headphones and my box continue working... what could it be?
<ronny> hi
<benjamin_>  i need help installing a wusb300n linksys wireless adapter
<ronny> anyone knows a  good tool for syncing contact data with a phone?(need support for nikia series 60 and sony ericsson)
<zoreau> once i change some options in xorg.conf (manually editing it) how do i get the changes to take efffect?
<DistroJockey> zoreau, re-start the X server (ctrl+alt+backspace  or reboot)
<mahidhar> I'm unable to listen online music plz suggest me what to download
<ronny> mahidhar: what kind of stream?
<mahidhar> mp3
<ronny> what player ?
<mahidhar> need real player
<benjamin_>  i need help installing a wusb300n linksys wireless adapter, could anyone please help me out?
<ronny> mahidhar: real player the tool, or just the streaming format?
<mahidhar> ronny: i'm trying to listem frm www.ragalahari.com, telugufm.com, andhravilas.com
<mahidhar> its a player
<keegan> hi i have a sony vaio fz 140 e , my speakers work , but my speaker out does not work. I am using ubuntu 8.04
<ronny> mahidhar: i have no idea about that player in special
<jeimuzu> hey whats up any of you know anything about yahoo clients?
<aleboco> hi guys, i'm trying to do a backup with rsync. to exclude all hidden files, --exclude "/my/home/.*" is correct??
<benjamin_>  i need help installing a wusb300n linksys wireless adapter
<mahidhar> ronny: not specifically real player in windows it will ask for realplayer but i have no idea abt linux
<benjamin_> ugh can someone please help me out here?>>
<DistroJockey> jeimuzu, I know pidgin does Yahoo IM
<ronny> mahidhar: ah, sou you just need real player stream support
<jeimuzu> yea but it can be booted
<jeimuzu> its hard but can be done
<ronny> mahidhar: i think you need gstreamer support for realplayer
<benjamin_> :( please help me with this
<DistroJockey> jeimuzu, no idea what you are talking about
<benjamin_>  i need help installing a wusb300n linksys wireless adapter
<benjamin_> i hve drivers and everything
<jeimuzu> booted where they end mass ims or mass ping to knock you off chat
<mahidhar> ronny: culd u help me on that by givang a link or exat name of what to download
<benjamin_>  i need help installing a wusb300n linksys wireless adapter!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jeimuzu> similer to a dos  attack except done with bots and sent to yahoo servers not your ip
<jeimuzu> i am looking for a unbootable client
<jeeves__> can someone check my script and help me figure out why it's erroring out?
<jeeves__> http://www.pastebin.ca/1076340
<Scorp_> Hey, I need help regarding mounting a windows network on my system.
<meoblast001> next year im giving my computer teacher an entire bundle of Ubuntu flyers
<meoblast001> lol
<jeeves__> Scorp_, ahhh, a fellow Scorpio,  what's up?
<jeeves__> meoblast001, just get him the install disks ordered from the site!!  it comes with stickers!
<Scorp_> jeeves__: having probs with setting up a mount. I need help regarding the syntax.
<jeeves__> Scorp_, I'm guessing you've got the M$ share accessable, etc?
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, do you have time to check a script?
<Uplink> can someone help me setup "SARA" please?
<Scorp_> jeeves__: What wud that be ??? i have installed smbfs
<jeeves__> Scorp_, you can see the folder from either another windows system, or if you browse the network?
<ronny> again: anyone knows a good tool for syncing contacts with phones?
<benjamin_> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME INSTALL A WIRELESS ADAPTER!
<Scorp_> jeeves__: Yes i can when i browse. Its all accessible. But I need to use a DOS based program which needs mapping and is resident on a windows based server. So how can I do that ??
<meoblast001> jeeves__: i had the install disk but gave it to a friend who never used it =(
<jeeves__> meoblast001, so just reorder another disk
<SitUbuntuSit> is there a way to run a command from the command line in a nonverbose way, ie so that I could launch multiple apps without a new tab/window? I'm using fluxbuntu, and though I could use a launcher program equiv to alt-f2 (and do sometimes), I was just curious.
<meoblast001> jeeves__: i feel like im being rude to Canonical if i get another
<fiction> I need some help fixing a mic problem, it doesn't work more that it does and it seems arbitrary and random when it fails
<jeeves__> Scorp_, ok, so you need a DOS program to access a share on a Linux system
<icqnumber> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Scorp_> jeeves__: yup. This ubuntu system is basically a client thing on a workgroup based network. So i need to be able to use the MS DOS Based software on my PC Which runs ubuntu. the server is Windows XP.
<jeeves__> so are you running some systems as a VM?
<jeeves__> Scorp_, here, try this one.
<Scorp_> jeeves__: nups.. Not as VMs.. Its a normal network.. we basically map drives on each system so that the program can run as if its on the same system. I need to map that drive on my system.
<jeeves__> Scorp_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Bonfirefliz> Could someone point me to documentation on how to route a port to a specific interface?
<Scorp_> jeeves__: Sure, i'll jst check it out..!!
<jeeves__> Scorp_, NP.  I normally run into something like that when I'm trying to map to a windows share.
<jeeves__> Bonfirefliz, what are you trying to do again?
<Bonfirefliz> Hi Jeeves
<jeeves__> Bonfirefliz, so what is it that you're trying to do?
<Bonfirefliz> When I am logged into VPN, I want to bypass the vpn connection for chat (gtalk) ports
<Bonfirefliz> so I figured I could just forward the gtalk port to eth0  instead of the vpn interface
<jeeves__> Bonfirefliz, ok, so you want all of the data (except the gtalk data) to flow through the VPN?
<Bonfirefliz> yeah
<Bonfirefliz> im using vpnc
<meoblast001> jeeves__: should i get edubuntu live cd or ubuntu?
<jeeves__> Bonfirefliz, yea, I'm thinking that you could set up an IP rule to forward data on a specific port range to the eth0 (or whatever the adaptor) is, and then set a secondary rule to forward the rest of the data through the VPN
<Bonfirefliz> would I do that via iptables?
<jeeves__> meoblast001, standard works better.  I've plastered the Ubuntu stickers all over the local MAC user's car along with a "cored" apple sticker set.
<jeeves__> Bonfirefliz, as far as I know that's the simplest way
<Uplink> can someone help me setup "SARA" please?
<jeeves__> Uplink, SARA?  that's my cousian, and I'm not setting you up with her!
<meoblast001> jeeves__: but the distro... would the school want edu or standard?..... im thinking your saying standard?
<Uplink> jeeves__, oh yes u are
<jeeves__> meoblast001, yea, stay with standard.  that way, people won't get "locked into" the idea of using edu set.  they'll see that Ubuntu is easy to use, and they'll be all over it
<jeeves__> Uplink, lol, yea right.  she's a natural redheaded cop who now beats up on her cusian
<haole>  my phone output, the one that takes the sound off my boxes and put it in my headphone, won't work
<haole>  there are no sound at my headphones and my box continue working... what could it be?
<netsrot> when installing ubuntu with default settings does it create a swap partition?
<Uplink> jeeves__, ill tame her
<DistroJockey> meoblast001, you can install the edubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu
<jeeves__> netsrot, where/how are you installing it?  from a live CD?
<fi3fa> Hello, I just installed ubuntu (with gnome), and can't add launchers to the desktop (it stays empty). Any idea what could cause that?
<netsrot> jeeves__: yes
<jeeves__> Uplink, lol, I've seen the men who have tried, and they all go running for mommy
<jeimuzu> quick question i downloaded a tar.gz file to my desktop untared it and opened terminal and typed sudo sh install.sh but it said cant open, what did ido wrong
<Uplink> jeeves__, im busy right now, but im sure we can discuss this later
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, PLEASE HELP!!!  too many people in here (and when you get a sec, can you look over my script to help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605)
<jeeves__> netsrot, yes, it will make a swap.  why do you ask?
<netsrot> jeeves__: I get that kinit error and I think that it doesn't mount the swap.
<DistroJockey> haole, you could install  pavucontrol  and try changing settings using it
<meoblast001> jeeves__: my school uses a bunch of networked computers that have all users stored on some harddisk in some server or something and everyone saves thier stuff on that.... also... they use something called bess (a web filter) and they use a remote monitoring tool.... is that possible in ubuntu?
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, what's the errors?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, I looked ta your script, but you have yet to say how it fails
<jeeves__> netsrot, can you give us the exact syntax of the error?
<jeimuzu> ~$ sudo sh install.sh
<jeimuzu> sh: Can't open install.sh
<perfector> i cant play files of ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 2 format. kindly help
<meoblast001> jeimuzu: sudo ./install.sh
<netsrot> perhaps the file install.sh isn't there? =)
<meoblast001> jeimuzu: try that
<jeimuzu> k
<digitaltao_> So I Just bought a new netgear wireless usb adapter WN121T. Ubuntu is not recongnizeing it even though it shows up in lsusb. Here is my pastebin for LSUSB http://www.pastebin.org/52466 any ideas guys?
<meoblast001> ive noticed some sh files act like binaries O_o
<Uplink> can someone help me setup "SARA" please?
<jeeves__> meoblast001, lol, now you're getting into a LOT of stuff that I'd need to know how the network is setup.  most of the time the "remote storage" is just a very large SAN that's mapped to everyone, and the systems are configured as "thin clients" to boot off the network.  My high school was like that with 486es (many yeas ago)
<netsrot> jeeves__: I don't have copy or paste when I boot, can I find that message in any log file?
<jeimuzu> ./install.sh
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, it failes @ "do"
<jeimuzu> bash: ./install.sh: No such file or directory
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, you have to use my name so I see your posts before you post something
<fi3fa> I just installed ubuntu and can't add launchers to the desktop (it stays empty). Any idea what could cause that?
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ ./install.sh
<jeimuzu> bash: ./install.sh: No such file or directory
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, have you changed the premissions on the .sh file to run it?
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~/Downloads/sara-7.8.1$ ./sara
<Uplink> bash: ./sara: Permission denied
<jeimuzu> nope
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ nope
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ no clue how to do that
<netsrot> jeeves__: when I type df I should get a row that say filesystem swap right?
<jeeves__> netsrot, copy it down.  I can't remember where the log file is right now. I've finished a bottle of wine, and I'm suprized I'm still awake
<DistroJockey> jeeves__,  for i in `seq 11 126`;  and in the  if checks you are using  $i   ?
<Bonfirefliz> jeeves: the iptables documentation is pretty confusing.  Do you know where I could find an example of forwarding a port to my eth0 interface?
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, re-untar the file. the system can't find your install script.  I suspect the usal suspects.  Mr. Gates or Mr. Jobs
<jeimuzu> k
<jeeves__> netsrot, what's the output of fdisk -l ?
<ashishsoni> hi all
<Bonfirefliz> hi ashishsoni
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, can you copy it and try it from your system?  it only d-loads about 20Mb from the government site
<DTC`> http://dtc.labrute.com
<jeeves__> Bonfirefliz, sorry man, I don't get into it.
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, k
<Bonfirefliz> ok
<DistroJockey> netsrot, try the following from a terminal:   free
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, it's my sad attempt to make a time lapse video of the trafic cams
<ashishsoni> i have a problem with ubuntu fonts on terminal...they arent so crisp as the other fonts in the taskbar menu when font smoothing is enabled...
<DistroJockey> jeeves__,  :)
<ashishsoni> any help would be appreciated..
<jeeves__> Bonfirefliz, try this.  http://www.experts-exchange.com/Security/Operating_Systems_Security/Linux/Q_21171024.html
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, once I get a few compiled, I'll share with the class
<conduit4sal1> hi ive been using ubuntu for a few weeks now
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, right now, I have my remote server's drive mounted over SSH to my local system and I'm moving a few Gb accross a SSH tunnel
<jeeves__> conduit4sal1, congrads.  thanks for telling Mr Jobs and Mr Gates "hell no, we won't go"
<conduit4sal1> is anyone here using a b43 firmware cutter
<Samiux> yes, i am
<conduit4sal1> is it just me or is the connection slower
<conduit4sal1> then it should be
<Qube> does anyone know where I can find "unarj"?  It used to be in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/arj/* according to many howtos on setting up postfix+spamassassin - but it is no longer at that location
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ ok if it is saved tothe desktop would the command still be sudo ./install.sh?
<perfector> i cant play files of "ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 2" format. kindly help
<Samiux> conduit4sali, how slow it is?
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, you'll have to open a shell window, navigate to where you have it untared, and then run ./install.sh
<jeimuzu> ok
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, you have to be in the same directory where the file exists.
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, looks to be a syntax error. Might be better asking in #bash
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ok, thanks.  I'm tired right now, and I mashed that up over a coffee.
<conduit4sal1> samiux, on my home wireless i only have about 45% signal strength
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, so, I'm in here helping the new guys with what little I know to "put in my time"
<jeimuzu> jeeves__   do i have to be in the root?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, I don't write scripts much :)
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, cool :)
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, not if you untared it with your logged in account
<meoblast001> jeeves__: testing dansguardian
<jeimuzu> ok
<Samiux> conduit4sal1, it is quiet normal for Linux native driver.
<jeeves__> meoblast001, have fun with that.  I spent a month fighting with that!!!  I was trying to replace our sonic wall
<meoblast001> jeeves__: what do you recommend for something like my school
<testdisck2> i gave up on wireless on linux, its not worth it, too much hassle
<Uplink> any ideas?
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~/Downloads$ cp sara-7.8.1/ /home/uplink/Downloads/
<Uplink> cp: omitting directory `sara-7.8.1/'
<jeeves__> meoblast001, what are you trying to do?  content filetering, virus/malware filtering, etc?
<meoblast001> jeeves__: i installed dansguardian and playboy still came up
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, got past do to line 44
<FuRom> Is there any GUI that I can tinker with things like the display contrast, RGB, and brightness?
<meoblast001> jeeves__: my school has a windows program called bess up that keeps us from myspace, games, and porn..... pretty much the works
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ i am getting annoyed it is on my desktop i am in the desktop directory and it is  giving me this bash: sudo/install.sh: No such file or directory
<UbuntuAl> Hello
<jackault> should I partition my external hard drive also?
<Uplink> how do i copy a directory?
<odonata> meoblast001: not possible to use a vpn to your home, to get around it?
<jeeves__> meoblast001, if you installed Dansguardian, you'll have a LOT of filters to install, etc.  it's a pain in the a$$ to set up.  you'll be better off spending the $$ and getting a sonic wall.
<jackault> Uplink: the same way you would a file, ctrl+c or right click on the folder and select copy
<UbuntuAl> IS it possible to upgrade the  32-Bit edition of Ubuntu to 64-bit through the terminal at all?
<Uplink> how do i copy a directory with shell command
<owner_> I am installing ubuntu desktop but in the processes i see this message
<jackault> Uplink: then paste into the place you want
<UbuntuAl> I'm running 8.04
<owner_> bcm43xx: Error: "Microcode bcm43xxMicrocode5.fw" not available or load failed
<Samiux> Uplink, cp -R /source_directory /target_directory
<jackault> hmm
<Uplink> Samiux, ty
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, <rolls eyes>  ok, simple.  "sudo ./install.sh"
<owner_> in the ok or should I be wooried
<meoblast001> jeeves__: im trying to find a free sollution that requires very little configuration
<jeimuzu> k
<UbuntuAl> CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF I CAN UPGRADE FROM 32-BIT TO 64-BIT
<testdisck2> is there a ushare channel in here? #ushare is only 2 users
<wols_> UbuntuAl: you can't. reinstall
<jeeves__> meoblast001, those 2 things don't exist together.  I spent a month trying to get dansguardian to work for what we wanted.  if you've got LOTS of time to tweak it, then it's great.  Otherwise, look for a "live" disk of it
<DistroJockey> UbuntuAl, very doubtful
<meoblast001> jeeves__: is K9 any good?
<jeeves__> meoblast001, no idea
<UbuntuAl> ok I'll just reinstall Ubuntu
<Uplink> how do i switch to root?
<UbuntuAl> not like I had anything loaded anyway
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ laura@laura-desktop:~$ "sudo ./install.sh"
<jeimuzu> bash: sudo ./install.sh: No such file or directory
<wols_> Uplink: you don't. there is no root account
<wols_> !no root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no root
<wols_> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, ok, first, get a real computer name.  and second, yes, that looks right
<Uplink> its cause i need to run something as root
<DistroJockey> Uplink, use  sudo
<bazhang> Uplink, what needs that; sudo is best
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ lol ok then why didnt it find the file and install it?
<Uplink> sweet
<Uplink> ty guys
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, ok, well, I don't know what you're doing then.  obviously the file dosn't exist.  if you did a "ls install.sh" and it shows up, then we need to change the premissions of the file, but if it didn't show up, then you need to figure out where the file went
<Uplink> im installing this http://www.linux.com/articles/51230
<majnoon> i have a P4 chip but the kernel is for 1386 is there a place i can download the kernel for that chip ?
<jeimuzu> k
<owner_> is this ok or should I be worried
<owner_> I am installing ubuntu desktop but in the processes i see this message
<wols_> majnoon: use the generic kernel
<ashishsoni> hi anyone can help me with some font problem in terminal in ubuntu please?
<owner_> bcm43xx: Error: "Microcode bcm43xxMicrocode5.fw" not available or load failed
<bazhang> !fonts | ashishsoni
<ubottu> ashishsoni: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wols_> !firmware
<majnoon> rebuild it ??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firmware
<majnoon> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<fiction> I'm having some frustrating problems with pulseaudio the manager is blank and I have no mic support at all (though regular sound works just fine), can anyone help?
<wols_> owner_: you're missing the bcm43xx firmware
<Uplink> owner_, look on restricted drivers
<ashishsoni> font smoothing isnt reflecting for terminal fonts while rest of the user interface has the font smoothing..
<lordmetroid> ohooi
<owner_> how do i do that
<DistroJockey> fiction, tried  pavucontrol  ?
<netsrot> DistroJockey: free tells me I have a lot of swap, and I think the kinit error at boot is before it starts logging?
<lordmetroid> Could anyone have any idea why my wireless network refuses to login?
<lordmetroid> also what is the default root password?
<fiction> Distrojocky, I'm pretty sure I have but I'll do it again just to be sure
<jeimuzu> jeeves__ the install file is in a folder  called zinc-1.1.7 on my desktop
<wols_> lordmetroid: there is none and never will be a root password
<Samiux> lordmetroid, may be your wireless router requires your MAC address
<DistroJockey> netsrot, I forgot what error kinit gave you and I don't do KDE much
<Uplink> owner_, System<Administration<Hardware Drivers
<jeeves__> jeimuzu, so you'll have to do a "cd zinc-1.1.7", THEN run the install script
<ghostlines> ssh public key pairs are created the same way as gpg public keys right?
<jeimuzu> ok thanks
<lordmetroid> hmm, how do I add such to the interface?
<meoblast001> jeeves__: your good with computers right?
<fiction> connection failed: connection refused and for some reason it spits that out twice
<lordmetroid> wols_, To do su I obviously need a password
<jeeves__> meoblast001, I tolerate them and they tolerate me
<netsrot> DistroJockey: I use gnome ubuntu and I get this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148 or something like it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103148 in ubuntu "kinit: No resume image" [Undecided,In progress]
<Samiux> lordmetroid, check your wireless router setting
<meoblast001> jeeves__: based on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bess_(content-control_software) is that linux compatible
<owner_> the process is still runn should i just go ahed and type it in then
<meoblast001> jeeves__: i think it runs on a server and not the client computer
<taime1> what is a good "gdeslkets" like program? are there any new ones?
<abchirk> gkrellm taime1 or karamba?
<majnoon> !SMP
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<bazhang> screenlets taime1
<wols_> !root | lordmetroid
<ashishsoni> but can anyone take a look at this screenshot to know what exactly im talking about??...on the left is some text in terminal and on the right is the pidgin irc chat going on notice the diff in fonts in the irc chat and the text in the terminal ---i want the same font crispness in terminal aswell...  here is the link..::http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fontxy1.png
<ubottu> lordmetroid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DistroJockey> netsrot, what is the problem you are having again?
<f5lpm> bonjour toutes et tous.
<lordmetroid> ubottu, Nice one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice one
<lordmetroid> wols_, sorry
<lordmetroid> wols_, meant nice one :)
<bazhang> !fr | f5lpm
<jeeves__> meoblast001, ok, if you read the first paragraph, it says it's installed on a server.  and from what I'm guessing is that it's acting as a proxy to the internet and doing packet inspection
<ubottu> f5lpm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wols_> !wlan | lordmetroid
<ubottu> lordmetroid: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meoblast001> jeeves__: ok.... so if all client computers are running linux.... there should be no problem with bess?
<f5lpm> merci ubottu bonne journée
<meoblast001> jeeves__: as long as the server still runs winblows
<testdisck2> is there a ushare channel in here? #ushare is only 2 users
<netsrot> DistroJockey: I don't what the kinit error means.
<meoblast001> testdisck2: what do you need help with
<jeeves__> meoblast001, corect.  you map the DNS gateway to be the server that's running it.  that way, all the systems are channeling it's data through the server that does the package inspection
<DistroJockey> netsrot, me either really. But what is the issue/reason for asking?
<meoblast001> jeeves__: so i can just forget about content control since its already  taken care of?
<testdisck2> meoblast001: ushare works great, but if I stop my wmvhd movie or restart my 360, it wont resume the movie
<bonespur> hi is there a better alternative to banshee in ubuntu??
<netsrot> DistroJockey: it displays that message just after I select kernel on boot and it makes a wait for about 10secs.
<bazhang> !players | bonespur
<ubottu> bonespur: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<testdisck2> meoblast001: its just a black screen, nothing happens
<meoblast001> testdisck2: hmm... i use it with PS3 so i wouldnt know... hmm
<testdisck2> meoblast001: hmm oh okay
<jeeves__> meoblast001, yea.  Dansguardian is a pain in the butt to install and configure.  so, as long as you have a content filter installed, just make sure that all the "client" systems are point to it.  in reality, it should be ahead of your default gateway to the internet
<meoblast001> jeeves__: ok... next step.... what programs are available that allow a teacher to monitor the screens of about 20 computers?
<DistroJockey> netsrot, I assume it's looking for a resume image on a swap partition. Maybe your  /etc/fstab  file is not quite correct
<jeeves__> meoblast001, on Linux, I'm not sure.
<meoblast001> jeeves__: do you have any idea what i should put in google cuz words are comming to me
<meoblast001> arent*
<jeeves__> meoblast001, ubuntu realtime monitor screen?
<DistroJockey> netsrot, if the UUID in   /etc/fstab   does not match what you get from   sudo blkid   for a particular device (mainly swap) then it may be that
<Commie_Jebus> can I make firefox trasparent
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, using compiz?
<netsrot> DistroJockey: is there any tool for configuring fstab correct? =)
<DistroJockey> Commie_Jebus,  hold Alt and scroll towards you with the mouse wheel (if you have compiz/Visual Effects enabled)
<Commie_Jebus> bazhang: yes, but I dont want to make the webpage trasparnt... just the firfox part :P
<DistroJockey> netsrot, not that I know of (doesn't mean there isn't though)
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, the firefox part? the web page not? not sure what you mean there
<Commie_Jebus> bazhang: I mean... just the toolbars and menus
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, you can ask in #compiz but I seriously doubt it-->has never worked for me
<Commie_Jebus> ok
<lemon> Hi, do anybody know why I get a white screen when I manuallly install Ati drivers?
<meoblast001> jeeves__: nothing good is comming up
<DistroJockey> Commie_Jebus, you could always run it fullscreen by pressing  F11 (togles fullscreen)
<DistroJockey> toggles even^
<steed2008> Hello all
<jeeves__> meoblast001, sorry, I can't think of anything at the moment.  I'm a little smashed right now.  a bottle of red wine to yourself will do that
<steed2008> Please help me ,why my mplayer can't play ape filetype music ?
<RattX> hmmm, wine
<giuseppe> hello, i need something to convert video files from mpeg2 format to avi .. can someone help me?
<meoblast001> lol
<Tizz> steed2008 > Can you play it with Amarok ?
<steed2008> Tizz, what is Amarok ?
<netsrot> DistroJockey: the swap line seems correct, but I found a line for floppy in fstab and I don't have a floppy drive, can that be it?
<giuseppe> hello, i need something to convert video files from mpeg2 format to avi .. can someone help me?
<lemon> steed2008: a media player
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344331 steed2008 here, or convert ape to flac
<Tizz> steed2008 which distribution do you use?
<steed2008> bazhang, I have a lot's of ape,i can't convert them to flac
<DistroJockey> netsrot, will probably slow boot down a little. Stick a  #  infront to comment it out and test  (make a backup of the file first)
<bazhang> steed2008, check the link
<steed2008> Tizz, I use ubuntu 7.10
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, 'night man.  I'm going to bed
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, night, be well :)
<Tizz> OKi steed2008, Amarok is the media player for Kubuntu (KDE) but it works on Ubuntu too
<Tizz> i think you can play ape files with it
<bazhang> Tizz, dont think so
<Tizz> Or check this link : http://www.exaile.org
<giuseppe> hello, i need something to convert video files from mpeg2 format to avi .. can someone help me?
<steed2008> Tizz, thx ,i will download it
<meoblast001> im goning to bed
<Tizz> steed2008 wait a minute
<meoblast001> its late
<steed2008> Tigge, ?
<bazhang> need the mac plugin to play ape
<Tizz> bazhang are you sure its impossible to play ape files with amarok ?
<Tizz> ok
<DistroJockey> giuseppe, quite a few results googling  mpeg2 to avi ubuntu
<owner_> no such file or directory
<giuseppe> DistroJockey just tried one, but didn't seem to work, just want to know if someone uses something that works ;)
<steed2008> bazhang, I download mac plugin,after compile,i can't play ape too
<owner_> System<Administration<Hardware Drivers
<bazhang> steed2008, best to get from repos if possible
<DistroJockey> giuseppe, was it  ffmpeg  ?
<steed2008> bazhang, REPOS ?
<giuseppe> mmm, no.. it was a script
<giuseppe> batch convert
<bazhang> steed2008, the software repositories for ubuntu (repos)
<DistroJockey> giuseppe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467179
<giuseppe> DistroJockey many thanks
<steed2008> bazhang ,I am downloading amarok
<DistroJockey> giuseppe, you're welcome
<fiction> OK, so I got my mic working but does anyone know how to get skype working on hardy?
<bazhang> steed2008, sudo apt-get install amarok I hope
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bazhang> fiction, ^^
<steed2008> bazhang, yes ,just slowly ,20M need download,hehe
<bazhang> :)
<majnoon> !SMP
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<majnoon> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<wols_> majnoon: what is the point of your constant bot abuse?
<Uplink> can someone help me install Security Auditor's Research Assistant please?
<wols_> anyone
<wols_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> Uplink, the tar.gz?
<wols_> Uplink: ask a specific question
<Uplink> bazhang, u want the link?
<achicco> What is the ideal swap partition size for a PC, 3 years old, with 2GB of ram?
<Uplink> wols_, that is an specific question... im stuck setting up SARA
<wols_> Uplink: no it's not.
<Uplink> ok
<wols_> you have a specific problem right now. the overall problem is to install that thing, but doing so you hit a snafu
<bazhang> Uplink, sure
<wols_> and THAT snafu is what you need to tell us about
<Uplink> http://www-arc.com/sara/downloads/sara-7.8.1.tgz
<wols_> achicco: can't be said unless one knows your workloasd
<achicco> medium
<wols_> !error | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wols_> achicco: that's nonsensical
<Uplink> wols_, roger that
<achicco> movies, mp3s, word processing, firefox, flash sites....
<achicco> nothing particularly intensive
<wols_> achicco: it's unlikely you need any swap at all
<Uplink> bazhang, this might help http://www.linux.com/articles/51230
<DistroJockey> achicco, shouldn't need more than 2.1GB (and you only need that much if you want to hibernate/suspend)
<bazhang> Uplink, just checking the readme file
<achicco> DistroJockey, yes, I will want to.. thanks for the info
<DistroJockey> achicco, no problem
<Uplink> bazhang, where is the readme file? :|
<achicco> quite unlikely it would get used for anything else
<bazhang> Uplink, seems fairly straightforward with the readme in docs folder
<Uplink> bazhang, where is the readme?
<onsenfout> plop
<bazhang> uplink in the docs folder as I said above
<onsenfout> someone can give me the french chan plz?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Uplink> bazhang, i dont see it :(
<onsenfout> thx
<Uplink> bazhang, sorry i see it :D
<noise> Hi!
<abchirk> hi
<walterego> Hey guys, I've been having a problem with Ubuntu that nobody seems to be able to fix. I posted on the forum but didn't get much response. Can anybody here maybe take a look at it since I'm wondering if I should file a bug report. The thread is located here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5411329
<noise> I use Ubuntu. I'm currently using SSH through my desktop to my laptop and now my friend is watching my use irssi through screen.
<noise> I did have ssh like this Desktop>>Laptop>>Friend's vps>>Laptop
<noise> It's harcore ssh
<noise> See ya
<Uplink> bazhang, can u guide me along with the install please?
<ljsoftnet> what does GTK mean?
<Uplink> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<RattX> grand theft krayons
 * N3bunel saluta
<ogzy> is there anyway except from power manager brightness applet and echoing to /proc/acpi/video/*/brightness to decrease the backlight brightness
<Samiux> ogzy, the fn key on the laptop
<_sam_> hi messed up my asterisk config files.. now service wont start.. how can i reset to maintainer defaults the config files?
<RattX> _sam_ make install config
<ogzy> Samiux, it is adjusting now only via nvidia-setting, i set them but i want to make a dimmer screen
<_sam_> RattX, sorry handnt installed from source.. i'd used the ubuntu latest deb from universe
<Samiux> ogzy, for some system it cannot be bright it up again when it is dimmed
<emorris> How do I install awn-extras? I thought it came with awn, but it doesn't appear to be there. Thanks.
<RattX> _sam_ apt-get install asterisk-config ?
<emorris> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<DistroJockey> walterego, umask 0f 000 = no access (as far as I'm aware) and doesn't Vista default to NTFS not FAT ?
<ogzy> Samiux, how will i understand whether is can be dimmed or not?
<waltervos> Distrojockey: I set up a FAT32 partition to hold personal folders
<DistroJockey> waltervos, ahh
<waltervos> I have umask=003
<waltervos> Works for all folders except for those that are linked to the personal folders in Vista
<bazhang> Uplink, after reading the install docs (in docs folder) it seems fairly simple; be sure to have build-essential installed and then follow the instructions there
<Uplink> bazhang, roger that
<Samiux> ogzy, maybe I misunderstand you question.  Or you may try Gnome-applet.
<_sam_> RattX, trying dat now.. removed, now re-installing...
<ogzy> Samiux, power manager dimmes i up after 11 minutes, i arranged the settings and it gets black after 11 minutes and then back to normal life when i press a key
<_sam_> fingers crossed..
<DistroJockey> waltervos, sorry, bit out of my area
<RattX> _sam_ hope it helps
<bazhang> !find awn
<ubottu> Found: awn-manager, libawn-dev, libawn0, python-awn
<waltervos> it's a really strange problem that can't seem to be solved by simply doing some fstab stuff.
<waltervos> Distrojockey: so it seems to be for everybody :(
<ogzy> Samiux, gnome-applet is not working either, it even is not flickering nor giving an error, i can set the levet from the gnome-applet but it doesnt effect the brightness
<DistroJockey> waltervos, links to FAT should be fine, and access to them from Vista should also be painless
<Samiux> ogzy, oh I see.  Try "system" > "preference" > "screen protection" to disable the dimming function.
<Lvl21nerd> ?!?!....holy crap
<Lvl21nerd> didnt think there would be this many people in here
<Lvl21nerd> well greetings anyways
<waltervos> DistroJockey: accessing from Vista is painless. Accessing from Ubuntu isn't. That's the thing.
<RattX> Lvl21nerd - a whole new world
<Lvl21nerd> verily
<waltervos> DistroJockey: Linking to it is fine as well
<ogzy> Samiux, there is no screen protection under preferencea menu
<Lvl21nerd> i think this is called crowded
<Uplink> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ogzy> Samiux, i am using a fresh installed hardy with the updates done
<bazhang> Lvl21nerd, got a support question?
<DistroJockey> waltervos, FAT does'nt even have permisions, so no idea what the issue could be, sorry
<Uplink> bazhang, look! :(( http://paste.ubuntu.com/28427/
<Lvl21nerd> i have many actually....trying to think of the most important :P
<RattX> 42
<Samiux> ogzy, sorry, I am using a Traditional Chinese version of hardy.  I translated the title myself.  May be the real name is different.
<bazhang> Uplink, that was with what command
<waltervos> DistroJockey: thanks for looking at it, I think I'll bump the thread once (or is that not allowed) and then maybe file a bug report
<ogzy> Samiux, is it 8.04?
<Uplink> bazhang, "sudo ./configure; make; make install"
<Samiux> ogzy, yes, it is 8.04.
<ogzy> Samiux, i think you are talking about screen saver
<Lvl21nerd> ok here goes....i have Ubuntu 8.04 64bit....when im installing how do i setup the swap partition?
<Samiux> ogzy, bingo.  My worst translation :-)
<DistroJockey> waltervos, not sure on bumping rules but it has been a while, so worth a try
<DistroJockey> waltervos, good luck
<ogzy> Samiux, so it is activated what should i change at there?
<waltervos> Thanks!
<bazhang> Uplink, that was not what the install doc said to do
<Uplink> bazhang, i dont understand it :(
<lixtl> ??
<emorris> anyone?
<bazhang> Uplink, what is the purpose of installing this? there may be a better solution in the repos
<_sam_> RattX, sorry no luck..
<Uplink> bazhang, there is no SARA on the repos
<Lusule> where can i get help regarding customising my bash prompt?
<bazhang> emorris, you went to awn home page?
<_sam_> apt shows its installing.. but no config files in /etc/asterisk
<LordMetroid> Bahh, I can find my network but I can not connect to it, It seems that the router refuses the password even though it is correct
<bazhang> Uplink, I know that; still does not answer my question though
<DistroJockey> Lusule, #bash  probably
<_sam_> i'd deleted them after uninstalling
<Uplink> bazhang, its an audit security scanner :D
<_sam_> its an apt-get issue...
<bazhang> Uplink, what do you need it for
<Uplink> bazhang, vuln scanning
<Lvl21nerd> is there a good way to get help with ubuntu in a less...crowded...way
<Samiux> ogzy, "power management" > "on AC power" > "display" to adjust
<emorris> bazhang: well i found this page http://wiki.awn-project.org/Awn_Extras but half the links are dead, and it doesn't tell you how to get them
<RattX> Lvl21nerd - the library?
<DistroJockey> Lvl21nerd, ubuntuforums.org
<Lvl21nerd> RattX : very helpful ...
<Lvl21nerd> forums are slow though...
<Uplink> Lvl21nerd, pay for a Linux certified tech =]
<DistroJockey> Lvl21nerd, don't want fast, or slow, hmm
<RattX> Lvl21nerd - i'm sure if you ask nicely, you get people to leave the room until the population level was to your satisfaction?
<emorris>  bazhang: oops, just found it http://wiki.awn-project.org/Awn_Extras:Installation
<Lvl21nerd> this is fast yes....but my eyes are nearly bleeding from sorting the text
<Uplink> then your Lvl-21nerd
<Lvl21nerd> RattX : no need to be so rude
<Uplink> Lvl21nerd, get used to it... it gets worse
<AaronH> Lvl21nerd, you can just ask you question and ask for help though PM
<RattX> Lvl21nerd - or alternately maybe there is another channel more specific to what you are looking for.  ps only teasing, steady on there tiger
<bazhang> http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Testing_Package_Archive emorris
<Lvl21nerd> ok well how do i setup the swap partition on hardy 64bit
<ogzy> Samiux, adjust what? at display section i have "put display to sleep when incative for" "dim display when idle" so dim part is checked indeed any more solution?
<sieja> bye
<Lvl21nerd> during installation or after?
<emorris> bazhang: yep, got it, thanks
<bazhang> Uplink, what do you need vulnerability scanning for? real need or just for fun
<Uplink> Lvl21nerd, for dual booting with Windows?
<Lvl21nerd> yes
<Lvl21nerd> Vista
<Lvl21nerd> on 2 different hard drives
<Uplink> bazhang, some of my other PC's where compromised and i need it
<bazhang> !dualboot | Lvl21nerd
<ubottu> Lvl21nerd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Lvl21nerd> both SATA II
<Samiux> ogzy, I have not try it yet.  I think you can do some experiment to see which part fit for you
<bazhang> Uplink, not sure how to help; the install docs lay it out quite clearly
<digitaltao> allright guys i used ndisgtk to install some drivers for this new netgear wireless adapter i just got, the drivers install and then the USB adapter shows activity however it is not showing any available networks to join
<Uplink> bazhang, this is hard bro
<digitaltao> any ideas?
<ogzy> Samiux, there is not much thing to try only one part and i tried it already
<bazhang> Uplink, but you are choosing to install it
<ogzy> Samiux, is your gnome-applet working?
<Uplink> bazhang, am quite a bit of a babystep dude
<Lvl21nerd> 2 hard drives / both SATA II / Vista on one and Hardy 64bit on the other / have yet to get a decent explanation anywhere on the net
<Samiux> ogzy, I am also using nVidia GForce 8500 GT but I have no similar problem as you.  Because I love brighter screen.
<ogzy> Samiux, i can make brighter too, i am just trying to set a dimmer screen, i am asking again is your gnome applet workin and making yoru screen darker with a low voltage so that you can save power
<Samiux> ogzy, I tried and it does not work at my side.
<ogzy> Samiux, so you have a problem
<Lvl21nerd> ok i guess my next question is how to get flash plugin for firefox to work
<Samiux> ogzy, oh I see.
<wols_> !flash | Lvl21nerd
<ubottu> Lvl21nerd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<michael_> any way to perform a workspace switch with a single mousebutton? everywhere?
<fwaokda> why does my little weather panel applet have a gradient gray-white picture ? It looks fugly
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Lvl21nerd, assuming that you use ubuntu, you just need to install it, just open add/remove applications window select "all avi flashable applications", and search for
<DistroJockey> Lvl21nerd, I'd solve both issues by removing the Vista HDD and installing 32bit Ubuntu on the 1st HDD (then when done, plug in the Vista drive as the second and add a GRUB entry to boot it)
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿all aviable applications", and search for flash I mean
<Lvl21nerd> thx DistroJockey....but how do i add the grub entry....sry im very new at this
<MaximLevitsky> Lvl21nerd:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lvl21nerd> ty MaximLevitsky i will try that
<jfsc> is there a way to get DD to back up the data on a partition but not the empty space?
<Lvl21nerd> do i just input that command or do i have to put something else in once that is input
<MaximLevitsky> Lvl21nerd:  I tested that flash works fine on 64-bit too
<DistroJockey> Lvl21nerd, an entry like the following in  /boot/grub/menu.lst  should do the job:  http://pastebin.com/ma64d0d7
<Lvl21nerd> very good ty
<tinity> etzt aba
<Lvl21nerd> and i take it that there is an IRC client for Ubuntu?
<Lvl21nerd> would only make sense
<MaximLevitsky> Lvl21nerd:  pidgin for example
<DistroJockey> Lvl21nerd, pidgin by default, but xchat is recommended
<Frog42> hi
<Frog42> my taskbar is away and ive no idea how i get it back ... did you know how that goes
<Lvl21nerd> k well thats it for me today gonna get some shuteye but i gurantee i will be back =D
<MaximLevitsky> Btw pidgin isn't bad at all, especially with right plugins
<Frog42> my taskbar is away and ive no idea how i get it back ... did you know how that goes
<Lvl21nerd> thx all for the assistance
<Frog42> my taskbar is away and ive no idea how i get it back ... did you know how that goes
<Uplink> bazhang, please help me
<DistroJockey> Frog42, maybe try the following in a terminal:   sudo killall gnome-panel
<Frog42> and then?
<DistroJockey> Frog42, nothing
<Flannel> !resetpanel | Frog42
<ubottu> Frog42: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DistroJockey> Flannel, ahh :)
<TuniX12> ubuntu-fr
<olimpico> I have a very weird problem since I updated to the last Ubuntu kernel. My LAN card is changing the MAC Address every time I reboot. And every time a new eth(X+1) is detected. Someone has an idea why this is happening?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿olimpico, it has to be something with udev, try to search the web
<wols_> clarezoe: 13:07 <dpkg> If your network card keeps changing its name each time (eth0, then eth1, then eth2, etc) and you are using the forcedeth driver, then edit /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules and replace the MAC address with "00:00:6c:*".
<olimpico> MaximLevitsky: But do you know how it is possible that the MAC address is modified?
<olimpico> MaximLevitsky: I though it was fixed
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿olimpico, I was going to ask about this too, this seems to be kernel bug, isn't it
<JohnC-> hello room, for editing crontab, i used to do "export EDITOR=pico" and then edit the crontab file, is there anyway to permanently set the editor to Pico so that i wouldn't need to type 'export EDITOR=pico' again and again
<uvok> hello
<Flannel> JohnC-: in your .bashrc, at the bottom, add "export EDITOR=nano"
<olimpico> MaximLevitsky: How can I prove or test what is making this?
<superchicken> hello
<JohnC-> ok Flannel, nano or pico ?
<Flannel> JohnC-: nano
<uvok> I have a question regarding my Wireless LAN. I don't know if it's encrypted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28431/
<uvok> But actually I set up wpa_supplicant...
<JohnC-> ok
<Flannel> JohnC-: pico doesn't exist in Ubuntu, it's a symlink to nano
<JohnC-> ok ty
<Flannel> JohnC-: (because pico isn't Free)
<chloe> hallo
<MaximLevitsky> olimpico: boot with very minimal system probably with rdinit=/bin/sh
<ben_> <JohnC-> you can edit /etc/alternatives , there is a link for "editor"
<JohnC-> ben_ that sounds too advanced for me ;b
<wols_> ben_: don't. use update-alternatives
<itai-michaelson> i have a win98 iso on my desktop, can i install it with vm-ware or something else without burning it into disc?
<ben_> <JohnC-> sorry ;)
<Flannel> JohnC-: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<wols_> itai-michaelson: only in a VM then
<JohnC-> okie
<Flannel> ben_: that's probably nano already though, actually.
<ben_> Flannel thanks for the hing
<ben_> hint
<itai-michaelson> wols_ ok so i apt-get vmware and then direct it to install from the directory?
<wols_> itai-michaelson: I don't think there is vmware in ubuntu
<Qhestion> i played around with the xterm settings via the xrdb utility, something (??) went wrong, now the fonts look a bit ugly. disabling TrueType in the xterm menu helps, but how do i make this permanent?
<wols_> itai-michaelson: VM software usually can mount ISO files
<itai-michaelson> wols_, thanks, i understand that it not really an ubuntu question , but do u know if i need vm-server or workstation?
<Ben43> im trying to get ipx protocol to work but im having not luck
<ronny> hi
<Ben43> has anyone got it to work
<LhiQuer> hey everybody
<itai-michaelson> LhiQuer, hi
<ronny> anyone knows how to use richo mmc card readers that are build in into laptops ?
<ronny> i loadded the richo_mmc driver, but no luck so far
<LhiQuer> i kinda forgot which program it is that lets you use the cube and snazzy effects on windows
<Flannel> LhiQuer: compiz-fusion
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | LhiQuer
<ubottu> LhiQuer: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<itai-michaelson> ronny, which version of ubuntu?
<LhiQuer> ah, cheers Flannel
<ronny> itai-michaelson: 8.04
<LhiQuer> you too DistroJockey
<ronny> ops, the company name is ricoh
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, you're welcome
<apka> whats the command to mount a local folder to another local folder?
<itai-michaelson> ronny, maybe this would help http://intr.overt.org/blog/?p=59
<bolla85> hi all
<DistroJockey> apka, mount --bind olddir newdir
<LhiQuer> hmmm, aparrently it's already installed
<apka> DistroJockey: thanks :)
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, yep, need that ccsm to get cube though
<DistroJockey> apka, you're welcome
<zoreau> jesus christ the gnome network manager is slow
<zoreau> wicd, here i come!
<milligan> Good morning. I just installed ubuntu for the first time, after having been a redhat->slackware->gentoo->debian user, in that order. Anyone want to give me any heads up before I dwell into the world that is Ubuntu? (I'd prefer personal preference to weblinks). Also, I'm using the non-free nvidia driver. How do I get two, non-cloned desktops?
<Qhestion> how can i reset my "x server resource database" ?
<ronny> itai-michaelson: wow, great, thanks
<itai-michaelson> milligan, if you used debian its not that diffent ,me thinks
<ronny> itai-michaelson: what would be a good script to put those commands in (im new to ubuntu system things)
<_julian__> hi all
<_julian__> how can I select which qt-version to use as default (for qmake, etc.)?
<ben42> milligan here is my dual desktop config with nvidia : http://bhaubeck.dyndns.org/wordpress/index.php/2008/05/12/upgraded-to-ubuntu-804-this-weekend/
<itai-michaelson> ronny - first run the command lspci
<ben42> milligan it is with two different solutions (one monitor with 1280x 1024 and the other one with 1680 x 1050
<junaid> how to install application without Internet
<DistroJockey> junaid,  dpkg  --install package_file
<zoreau> junaid: download the package n put it on a disc/flash drive
<junaid> ﻿ is dependency a problem
<zoreau> yes you need to download those packages as well
<zoreau> and make sure you get those packages dependencies as well
<itai-michaelson> ronny , sorry misunderstood your question- this link will tell u about how to run script at start up- http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Forums_FAQ#Do_I_need_firewall.2C_antivirus.2C_disk_defragmentation.2C_on_Linux.3F (scroll to the middle)
<zoreau> why is that link pykeylogger.sourcefourge.net????
<junaid> is installing order a problem
<golak> Hi i don't find any wireless option in my network configuration. Can anybody help me?
<junaid> i mean which install first?
<n00b> Hi guys! Before i upgraded to Hardy didn't my mounted drives get an icon on the desktop, but now they does. I thought that Ubuntu only placed icons on the desktop for drives mounted in /media ?
<zoreau> doesnt matter
<zoreau> you just wont be able to install a package if you dont haveits dependencies installed
<golak> i am using fiesty
<DistroJockey> n00b, check in  gconf-editor  under  apps - nautilus - desktop  (untick volumes_visible)
<LhiQuer> hey, i'm having a very nice little issue... whenever i open the "Appearance Preferences", it freezes and stops working
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, that doesn't sound very nice at all
<LhiQuer> aparrently after some deep searching on the forums, it's to do with the kernel
<n00b> DistroJockey: But If I uncheck that one, will icons be visible for USB, external HD etc. ?
<zoreau> anyone know why the search function of nautilus never fins anything, ever, unless i run naut with ''gksu nautilus' and then try to search?
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, does it do the same thing if you create a new user and log in and try as that user?
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, i'll check
<DistroJockey> n00b, nope, they will probabably disappear too
<LhiQuer> ouch... add user is blanked out
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, Unlock button?
 * LhiQuer is ashamed
<itai-michaelson> zoreau, i dont know hy but i feel the same, i use locate in the terminal
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, heh, tis ok :)
<golak>  lshw -C network   shows my network device as unclaimed
<ronny> itai-michaelson: thanks, everything works now
<aymeric_> hello
<itai-michaelson> ronny, great!
<LhiQuer> brb
<n00b> DistroJockey: Ok, you don't know any other way? In the earlier version I think it helped to mount the volumes in any other place then /media, but now it seems like it doesn't work anymore..
<LhiQuer> hmm, DistroJockey, it works now
<DistroJockey> n00b, I thought only stuff in /media showed but I may be wrong
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, k, sounds like a bad theme or something
<lemon> hi, I have ati radeon x700 wirh privative driver installed via envy, but I cannot get 3d working corectly if compiz fusion is enbled, does anybody know why?
<LhiQuer> how can i fix it?
<n00b> DistroJockey: Are you using Hardy?
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, check the .files in the the home folder of the user that doesn't work
<finalbeta> updated my ubuntu install to a new kernel, now my cpu goes up to 70 degrees without load. Never heard of anything like it.
<DistroJockey> n00b, not atm, I'm running Intrepid
<Mr_Bad_News>  <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1ygBI5iXEo&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1ygBI5iXEo&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, what am i looking for?
<RIT_Steve> @lemon - try the community docs as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<milligan> ben42, There's no --configure=dual-head thingy ?
<sigma_>  where do i put scripts that I want to run at startup?
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, what issue were you having again?
<busante> is there any way to copy text in a terminal keeping its colors?
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, the "Appearabce" window freezes on me
<LhiQuer> *appearance
<M2165> Hello
<M2165> Can someone please help me?
<busante> just ask away id say
<gezimihorgos> Entcao devojke
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, either  ~/.themes or ~/.gnome2
<LhiQuer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gezimihorgos> gdeste
<Mr_Bad_News> god dammit
<Mr_Bad_News> i juwst had a really good fucking poem
<Mr_Bad_News> and fucking nano diddnt save it
<Mr_Bad_News> and now i cant remember
<Mr_Bad_News> fsuF[-IOASEFNJ;ALJKSDHFA;SDJ
<LhiQuer> !language | Mr_Bad_News
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, you could try renaming ~/.themes first
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mr_Bad_News> oh shit wrong channel
<LhiQuer> i'm a noob DistroJockey, i cant find it
<Mr_Bad_News> hahah
<jpds> !ohmy | Mr_Bad_News
<M2165> Well i installed ubutnu and it only partition 30gb i have 230gb which was windows xp it is now empty and a NTFS partition how can i create a new partition for all of the 230gb for use on ubuntu?
<Mr_Bad_News> stfu jpds i said it was an accident
<LhiQuer> !language | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mr_Bad_News> !language LhiQuer
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, in terminal, the following should do it:  mv ~/.themes ~/.themes.backup
<M2165> Anyone have a answer to my quesiton plesae
<Mr_Bad_News> and yet i didnt
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, may need a -R after  mv  though
<Tux2K8> I have installed nero linux from the nero installer , Do u have any idea how I can remove itr?
<nomingzi> I am newbie, would like to know, where SElinux security feature, enabled by default in Ubuntu or debian
<spsneo> Does Ubuntu identifies Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator video drivers?
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, mv: invalid option -- R
<uvok> you know, I'm really worried about it, because I don't want others to be able to listen to this network. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28431/ . But on the other hand Current Key management : says PSK, so actually it should be protected. So why does Current WPA version : day disabled?
<N3bunel> M2165 : if you dont ask you never find a answer
<M2165> ﻿Well i installed ubutnu and it only partition 30gb i have 230gb which was windows xp it is now empty and a NTFS partition how can i create a new partition for all of the 230gb for use on ubuntu?
<busante> in system -> administration there's a tool called "Partition Editor"
<M2165> gparted wont let me create a new one or delet eit
<spsneo> Does Ubuntu identifies Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator video card?
<busante> oh
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, ok. When you are browsing your home directory of the user that has the problem, you need to show hidden files (ctrl+h will do that)
<N3bunel> M2165 : try with cfdisk
<spsneo> Does Ubuntu identify Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator video card?
<busante> you could boot from a windows cd and do the partitioning there
<LhiQuer> found it DistroJockey, what shall i rename it to?
<M2165> my dvd drive is busted otherwise i wud have did that lol
<ben42> milligan hm, i think there is one, but i did not have used it
<busante> ^^;
<M2165> cfdisk has a fatal error
<busante> fatal error on the hdd?
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, something else that you can remember if you need to put it back (I tend to append  .backup)
<LhiQuer> urgh... how do i browse folders as root again?
<M2165> in terminal when it loads cfdisk
<M2165> jus says fatal error
<ben42> milligan it is exiting a gui-based configuration tool for nvidia but i do not know it it covers configuration tasks for dual desktops
<busante> gksudo nautilus
<LhiQuer> busante, that aimed at me?
<Lusule> how do i find what gtk version i have, and update it to 2 if i don't have that?
<busante> yup
<LhiQuer> ty
<busante> np
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, what busante said but gksu is preferred
<M2165> idk what t odo
<atzeegge> hello, i have a problem with playing movies on my ubuntu 7.10, if i start a movie with mplayer, vlc or totem, the player directly crashs after the start, whatever the filetype of the movie is... and i don't know whats the problem? for example i can't play the "Experience ubuntu.ogg" in the Examples directory...
<N3bunel> M2165 : try sudo cfdisk
<spsneo> Does Ubuntu identify Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator video card?
<M2165> :D
<M2165> that works
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, okay, i renamed themes
<ben42> milligan here is the package: nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<N3bunel> M2165 : :)
<busante> oh right
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, then try with that user and see if it still freezes
<M2165> eh idk how to use this lol
<LhiQuer> okay
<busante> you need to be root for that
<LhiQuer> be right back then
<ben42> milligan: give it a try and let me know
<LhiQuer> nope, still freezes DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, :(
<atzeegge> hello, i have a problem with playing movies on my ubuntu 7.10, if i start a movie with mplayer, vlc or totem, the player directly crashs after the start, whatever the filetype of the movie is... and i don't know whats the problem? for example i can't play the "Experience ubuntu.ogg" in the Examples directory... someone knows the problem?
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, OOOOH!!!
<odracir34> do somebody know, why totemplayer not play my orgin. dvds
<LhiQuer> it's working now... mustve taken a while to recreate .themes
<junaid> how to find the dependency of a package that i have to install not all dependency
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, well, you can put that folder back then if you wish. Must be something else. But it's definitely something with that users profile if the new profile is ok
<julian> hello, ive got a lutec wlan usb stick plugged it in and can find and join wireless connections BUT i cant surf the internet, ping google , ping ips neither wan nor lan but im connected whats the problem?
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, ahh
<N3bunel> M2165 : man cfdisk
<LhiQuer> but i still can't enable desktop effects
<N3bunel> LhiQuer : you must install compizconfig-settings-manager
<M2165> ye
<LhiQuer> N3bunel, already done
<N3bunel> M2165 : type in terminal  man cfdisk
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, that tends to need restricted drivers in most cases
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, worked fine on 7.10
<N3bunel> LhiQuer : what video card you have ?
<M2165> i have it open already
<M2165> lol
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, not in my case though, running ATI xorg drivers fine with compiz here
<LhiQuer> i have an nvidia 8800 GT
<Lusule> is anyone able to help me with an error generated by ./configure?  I'm trying to install a program and it says I don't have GTK+-2.10, but I think I do
<junaid> ﻿how to find the dependency of a package that i have to install not all dependency
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, sorry, can't help you much there. Good luck
<M2165> cfisk aint helpin
<fwaokda> anyone know if there is a app that will play sirius internet radio? I'm tired of having to open up their many pages on their site to get to the player.
<LhiQuer> you know, it seems WE ALL skipped something obvious
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, possibly :)
<LhiQuer> graphics drivers
<LhiQuer> but the nvidia website seems to be retarded atm
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, that's where I was going with the restricted drivers bit :)
<LhiQuer> but none are available for the 8800gt
<Rayyan> anyway i can search for a room instead of viewing all one thousand something titles?
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, sounds about right
<DistroJockey> Rayyan, xchat will let you do that
<Rayyan> alright thanks jockey
<DistroJockey> Rayyan, well, it has to load them first, but it has a search function
<Rayyan> alright ill download it, its in the synaptic packet manager i guess?
<julian> hi, i can loginto wireless networks, but i get the message in var/log/kern.log SoftMac wx_set_mlme: we should know the net here any ideas?
<LhiQuer> oops, how do i set a directory in terminal?
<l3d> is there a enlightenment  chat room
<DistroJockey> Rayyan, yep
<Rayyan> found it :)
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, set or change?
<LhiQuer> set
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, as in a $PATH ?
<julian> hi, i can loginto wireless networks, but i get the message in var/log/kern.log SoftMac wx_set_mlme: we should know the net here any ideas? and i have a lutec w54L which is in the databases as out of the box but hell no nothing is out of the box damnit
<LhiQuer> meh, nvm
<tech_for_you> hello
<sigma_> i have a script that configures ip tables to share my inet connection, however I have to run it before I connect each time. Is there any IPtables config file that I can put the contents of the script into to make it run automatically when the pc starts? putting the file into the /etc/init.d/ did not work
<LhiQuer> how do i run a non-gui terminal?
<tech_for_you> i have a question
<tech_for_you> how to configure samba in ubuntu7.10
<filiph> how to disable x server???
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, as in  ctrl+alt+f2  ?
<anewbie> ctrl + alt + backspace
<anewbie> Filbert,
<tech_for_you> have people from brazil
<tech_for_you> ?
<Filbert> anewbie:  ?
<filiph> thx :-p
<ben42> tech_for_you you can try SWAT
<anewbie> ups sory dude:) i want to finger the name of this gut with the x sever question
<afief> I just noticed that in Ubuntu Gusty the includes for pango are in /usr/include/pango-1.0/pango but the header files include stuff in paths like include<pango/foo.h> is this fixed in hardy?
<anewbie> filiph,
<anewbie> np
<anewbie>  :)
<spsneo> Does Ubuntu identify Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator video card?
<afief> spsneo, from my experience it does
<Guest88806> hello there !!
<spsneo> Guest88806: hello!
<Skyrail> So neither ubuntu nor SUSE will 'find' my SATA hard drives normally therefore not allowing me to install ubuntu, I've no idea what the problem is, well I guess it's to do with the kernel and drivers, anyone know of any...eugh...work arounds or hacks so I can at least install ubuntu and work from there?
<DistroJockey> Skyrail, used the Alternate CD?
<tech_for_you> ben42 what is swat ... iam new in ubuntu
<Guest88806> spsneo: i thin yes.
<Skyrail> DistroJockey: will that make much of a difference? Doesn't that just remove the live CD capabilities?
<Lusule> how do i install a .deb package from the prompt?
<itai-michaelson> how do i unistall vmware that i installed with sudo ./vmware-install.pl?
<filiph> didn't work with ctrl+alt+backspace..
<DistroJockey> Skyrail, also has more hardware support I believe. If that doesn't work it's probably a BIOS setting (something like SATA emulation)
<Skyrail> mhm, sorry about that, looks like xserver just crashed, at a guess
<DistroJockey> Skyrail, or legacy something or other
<ben42> tech_for_you install the package swat with synaptic and after that you can configure samba with a webbased tool, which is reachable under http://localhost:901
<DistroJockey> Skyrail, also has more hardware support I believe. If that doesn't work it's probably a BIOS setting (something like SATA emulation)
<anewbie> Skyrail, try to disable kdm support
<anewbie> i have a problem with that
<dan_> can anyone help with a lexmark printer, ive found a driver i just dont know how to install it
<Skyrail> kdm support? I'll look into it, I hope I get something sorted :/ thanks
<tech_for_you> thanks ben42 ... go try
<ben42> tech_for_you good luck and have fun!
<fr4nk-k> how can i change a RGB-picture into a S/W-picture (on the command line)??
<GarulfoUnix> Are there any persons to join #gambas channel to help this community ?
<filiph> server??? :'(
<filiph> ow
<ereb0s> hi @all
<filiph> how to disable x server??? :'(
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know how to replace the ubuntu user login sound?
<co0lingFir3> hi, does anyone know how to install daily snapshots of fprint?
<legend2440> Leefmc: system>admin>login window>accesibility
<dan> can someone help with a lexmark driver??
<DistroJockey> filiph, if you mean stop gdm running you can install and use  sysvconfig  to do do that
<cyberfin> hiya there! Can anyone tell me if it's possible to thread a process in hardy 64 that is processor consuming to spped the app up a bit? thnx
<filiph> DistroJockey, it's for nvidia drivers
<Leefmc> n/m, found it
<asfalt> Hi all, why would my amd64 install onlt show 3gb of 4gb installed ram?
<kdavid> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<filiph> asfalt, you need a64 edition of linux ;-)
<DistroJockey> filiph, ohh. Well good luck. I'm out
<asfalt> filiph this is amd64 version installation
<fr4nk-k> how can i change a RGB-picture into a S/W-picture (with imagemagick/mogrify)??
<maltem> On my notebook I get a funny sound when I use the volume-up/volume-down keys, obviously intending to convey the volume set. Is there a way to get rid of this sound, or what does emit it?
<legend2440> dan   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<RIT_Steve> is there a file explorer for unbuntu, or possibly a script for nautilus that is like finder for OSX?
<fwaokda> where can i get automatix
<filiph> asfalt, no suggestions... :(
<maltem> fr4nk-k: convert -monochrome
<fr4nk-k> maltem: ok thx
<co0lingFir3> hi, can someone teach me how to install a daily snapshot?
<maltem> fr4nk-k: By the way it's _b_lack and white :) and man convert, for that matter
<elkbuntu> fwaokda, it is not being made anymore, and it's not needed anyway
<fwaokda> elkbuntu ok sweet thanks
<maltem> RIT_Steve: what Finder feature do you mean, the left-to-right browsing, or the iTunes thing? (not that I know of any gnome app with one of those features)
<RIT_Steve> left-to-right browsing
<RIT_Steve> maltem: left-to-right browsing
<fr4nk-k> maltem: thanks
<cyberfin> *bump* hiya there! Can anyone tell me if it's possible to thread a process in hardy 64 that is processor consuming to spped the app up a bit? thnx
<lazertek_> how do i send a msg using ssh even if the computer recieving the msg doesnt have his terminal opne
<maltem> cyberfin: You'd have to express yourself clearer. I at least don't understand what you're asking for
<kdavid> I am wondering what could be the problem. I have a windows Proshow Gold that I set up using wine. It opens well except that it seems there is not enough memory for the program there is blackening in various parts that dissappear when I move the mouse over them. Do I need to make some adjustments to wine? It also said I needed arial fonts?
<cyberfin> okidoki... I use synfig stuido for animation rendering. The problem is that it takes a lot of time to render and I assume it is because the process isn't threaded to one processor (i have dual). Therefore I would like the application to (ab)use only one processor to see if it renders more quickly! Any ideas?
<kdavid> follow up info I have a GeForce 7300 GT Video card & 2 Gig of ram so I should be covered
<hypercity> i have this problem , even if i delete large files from my home folder i always get  bytes of free space, already tried with apt-get clean
<wein> jkklf
<hypercity> pls help , i realy need my data
<wein> wo qu
<Ko_deZ> I am having problems with a udev script. It uses a command called wait_for_file, but that command does not seem to exist anywhere.
<wein> what
<bolla85> hi all?
<vox> cyberfin: what on earth makes you think that having it run single-thread will /improve/ performance? there's not alot of logic behind that.
<wein> zhe shi shen me ya  ?
<bolla85> Is anyone able to install snow plugin on compiz on ubuntu hardy?
<wein> ,l cvcm
<wein> dfasd
<wein>  fsdaf
<wein> asdf dfa
<wein> adfadsf
<wein> adfafdsaf
<FloodBot2> wein: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wein> adfadfdafds
<wein> ok
<hypercity> i have this problem , even if i delete large files from my home folder i always get 0 bytes of free space, already tried with apt-get clean, pls help, i realy need my data
<RIT_Steve> anyone know when digsby is going to be out for linux?
<Bogh> hypercity: do you have a seperate partition for your home folder?
<hypercity> Bogh: yes
<bolla85> Is someone able to install snow plugin of compiz on ubuntu hardy because I've this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/28444/
<cyberfin> well I suppose I applied the logic from windows where I noticed improvement to performance of certain apps when I assigned it to one processor...
<dan> how muck WOOD could a WOODchuck chuck if a WOOD chuck could chuck WOOD?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<lazertek_> anybody have an alternative to write using ssh
<Bogh> hypercity: when installing with apt you install to your / partition, so it doesn't have an impact on your home folder, try deleteting things from /home, also have you emptied your trash bin?
<dan> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<dan> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<dan> ?
<dan> ?
<dan> ?
<dan> C
<FloodBot2> dan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan> U
<dan> K
<Bogh> dan: what is your problem?
<anewbie> dan make brain reset duuude :)
<Skyrail> mhm, well, ubuntu recognises my disks if I boot with all_generic_ide with grub
<hypercity> Bogh: that is my actual problem, my trash is empty, i install to root and deleting files from my home doesnt make any diference , root and /dev/sda3 work fine tghough
<iCEifer> y
<bolla85> Is someone able to install snow plugin of compiz on ubuntu hardy because I've this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/28444/
<legend2440> RIT_Steve: http://www.digsby.com/signup/maclinux/
<Lusule> how do i use ventrilo in linux?
<iCEifer> anyone know of a way to do full disk encryption for my ubuntu partition?
<Bogh> hypercity: can you paste 'df -h' and 'mount' to http://pastebin.com/ please?
<LordMetroid> http://rafb.net/p/BZOhJb65.html What is wrong?
<Lusule> please would anyone be able to tell me how to run ventrilo in ubuntu?
<joomla_user> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<kdavid> Isn't there a 3d setting somewhere in ubuntu?
<wein>  I don't know anything about ventrilo
<Bogh> Lusule: 32 or 64bit?
<wein> how do you do ?
<_mav> http://slinux.net/how-to-install-ventrilo-2-3-on-linux
<Bogh> kdavid: under apperance
<hypercity> Bogh: http://pastebin.com/m780c42f6
<wein> who are you ?
<Lusule> Bogh - 32 bit
<wols_> wein: do you have a ubuntu question?
<RIT_Steve> legend2440: already did that...long time ago
<wein> what ?
<Bogh> Lusule: _mav>http://slinux.net/how-to-install-ventrilo-2-3-on-linux
<wols_> wein: this is not a general chat channel but a ubuntu support channel only. please stay on topic
<Lusule> Bogh - thanks
<kdavid> Bogh The reason I ask is because when I run a program in wine it appears I am running out of memory
<vuongngoctrungdu> hi evrybodi
<Bogh> hypercity: yeah, looks strange, are the files removed when you delete them?
<hypercity> Bogh: i cant see them anymore but the space isn't freed
<Bogh> hypercity: have you tried reboot to single usermode and unmounting the drive and run a fsck check?
<legend2440> RIT_Steve: i guess some have got it to run with Wine    http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2008/03/digsby-on-linux-revisited.html
<hypercity> Bogh: how do i do that?
<RIT_Steve> legend2440, not looking to run it in wine, just wondering if anyone had any insider info :P
<Bogh> hypercity: from terminal type 'sudo 1' this makes your system go in singleuser mode (rescue), next 'umount /dev/sda2' and run 'fsck /dev/sda2', might want to backup important data first ;-)
<RIT_Steve> what are the most useful irc commands?
<Bogh> hypercity: sudo init 1
<hypercity> Bogh: thx
<Bogh> hypercity: to exit singleuser mode type exit
<legend2440> RIT_Steve: oh ok.   do you ever attend any lugor meetings at RIT?  i have been meaning to see how they are for a while now
<Bogh> hypercity: it's like running scandisk on windows
<Ko_deZ> it seems as if /etc/udev/hotplug.functions is missing.
<Lusule> how do i create a new panel if i've deleted them all?
<Ko_deZ> anyone know where it went?
<odracir34> i have a problem, al my dvds dont work if i load them in ubuntu to play.
<RIT_Steve> legend2440, no, never been
<ereb0s> Lusule: try typing gnome-panel in a terminal
<odracir34> read failur it said
<gluer> anyone know of any good apps to make roland 303 drum machine tracks on unbuntu?
<fwaokda> whats a good mp3 player to use with ubuntu?  I have a zune but it doesn't work with ubuntu sadly.
<Lusule> ereb0s - thanks
<Bogh> fwaokda: I use amarok
<RIT_Steve> legend2440, sadly i'm a closet linux user
<RIT_Steve> lol
<fwaokda> bogh, I meant mp3 device sorry ;(
<gaelfx> hey, has anyone here downloaded and installed the new nvidia-glx-envy patches?
<hexoroid> ../../libtool: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable is there anyway to shut of fork ?
<OsamaK> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.1 on Toshiba laptop, but I can not use lan connecetion, ethier wire or wireless..
<gluer> fwaokda: i use rythmbox as it detects my ipod and plays em perfect
<OsamaK> Wireless connection is turn-on
<gaelfx> guess that's a no one
<gaelfx> 's listening
<sansan> asamak: and the wire conenction ?
<Bogh> gluer: amarok is good at mp3 devices too ;)
<gluer> bogh: lol
<gluer> bogh: i dont like the icon! lol
<_Mart_> Anyone who can help me get ubuntu working on my Asus X70S laptop?
<_Mart_> I can't even install it
<hexoroid> is there a way to shut of fork when it tells me resources are temporarilu unavailable ?
<ClawEEE> whats do i need to mount my windows mobile phone ?
<_Mart_> During booting the live CD it distorts the display completely
<OsamaK> Any idea?
<gaelfx> _Mart_: can you run the LiveCD version of it?
<gluer> osamak: dont get turned on by wireless
<_Mart_> windows does work perfectly on the laptop but ubuntu doesn't
<OsamaK> gluer, I tried turn off the switcher..
<sansan> Osamak: and the wire conenction is enable? try firt with the wire. then search if your wireless card is supported
<_Mart_> gaeflx: No I can't, not even in vesa mode
<OsamaK> gluer, In the same laptop, that I'm using it..
<RIT_Steve> _mart_ can you describe your problem more?
<ClawEEE> whats do i need to mount my windows mobile phone ?
<OsamaK> sansan, Both do not work..
<gaelfx> _Mart_: hmm, never had that one
<gaelfx> _Mart_: how many times have you tried it and which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<snarkster> is vmware still avaiulable for linux
<_Mart_> RIT: I put in the live CD and I get the menu
<alex-weej> ClawEEE: a windows PC
 * OsamaK goes.. Will be back soon
<_Mart_> RIT: then it starts to boot and it seems it loads everything
<ClawEEE> alex-weehj no tools for linux ?
<ClawEEE> dont have a palm
<_Mart_> RIT: You see then some strange "colors"/points ont he screen and after a while it stops.
<gluer> osamak: what does iwconfig say?
<marko85> arch linux is better than ubuntu
<_Mart_> gaelf: Many times, with gutsy and hardy
<Frogzoo> snarkster: best bet is to d/l from the vmware site
<sansan> gluer: he left
<snarkster> thank you
<RIT_Steve> marko85, depends on how you define "better"
<ClawEEE> alex-weej no tools for linux ?
<gaelfx> _Mart_: do you know what kind of graphics card it is?
<IdleOne> !ot | marko85
<RIT_Steve> _mart_, have you checked the documentation on the install options
<ubottu> marko85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Mart_> gluer and RIT: so it seems that there is a display driver issue but also VESA doesn't work
<RIT_Steve> _mart_, or tried booting into safemode
<alex-weej> ClawEEE: i dunno, probably. i was just joking. :)
<_Mart_> gaelfx: Yes, it is an Radeon Mobility HD 2400
<ClawEEE> alex-weej no prob
<ClawEEE> :P
<_Mart_> RIT: Even safe mode does not work
<RIT_Steve> _mart_ hmmm
<gaelfx> _Mart_: oof, that's too tough for me, don't think I'm the one that can help you, sorry
<ClawEEE> any one know how to mount a WM phone with unix
<_Mart_> gaelfx: Ok, thx anyway for thinking with me
<gluer> claweee: thanks man u just reminded me to try that with my n95
<gaelfx> _Mart_: np, good luck!
<Mancok> haiiiiiiiiiii?
<_Mart_> i think i nought the wrong laptop :(
<gaelfx> hey, has anyone here downloaded and installed the new nvidia-glx-envy patches?
<gluer> yes
<ClawEEE> gluer :D np ty xgnokii
<ClawEEE> *try
<gluer> gaelfx: nvidia-glx-177???
<RIT_Steve> _mart_, isn't there an issue with the ati hd drivers as it is?
<gaelfx> gluer: um, I don't think that's the one I'm talking about, but not really sure
<gaelfx> gluer: just showed up in my repos yesterday
<gluer> claweee: works with n95 :-)
<gluer> gaelfx: ic
<gluer> hey it would be really cool if i could play my nokia n95 radio through my laptop running ubuntu
<gluer> or use its webcam
<legend2440> !alternative | _Mart_
<ubottu> _Mart_: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Fazayro> hullo
<Himura> HY
<Fazayro> wazzzup?
<gluer> can i use my nokia n95 camera as a webcam via usb cable or bluetooth in hardy?
<klerfayt> is suspend/hibernate supported on desktops?
<Fazayro> how is everyone?
<Himura> Can I get Winamp on Hardy???
<Fazayro> i think so
<Fazayro> let me see
<Bogh> Himura: try xmms
<klerfayt> Fazayro: this isn't channel to express your feelings, this is to ask technical questions
<Fazayro> have you tried wine?
<Himura> no
<Fazayro> give wine a go
<Fazayro> i run windows office through it
<Himura> But, emulation is not so the kind i want to use
<Bogh> Himura: xmms is much like winamp but like Fazayro says, install it with wine
<Himura> I'll try xmms
<Fazayro> does anybody know if itunes will work through wine?
<Himura> kk
<Himura> thx
<Fzero> ?
<Fzero> will itunes work through wine?
<Himura> i think
<Fzero> I will give it a shot
<Himura> I read a little about wine
<Himura> It's an windows emulator
<Himura> That emulats the windows files, to use win applications
<sansan> yes basically
<unop> Himura, Wine is not an emulator (infact that is its acronym)
<Fzero> I'm testing winamp on ubuntu now
<Fzero> it's installing
<sansan> but there are natvie mp3 players
<gluer> fzero: it works
<gluer> fzero: but with classic skin i think
<gnu> re bonjour
<sansan> bonjour
<RIT_Steve> Fzero, why not just use xmms or any of the xmms based players? they can use winamp skins
<unop> xmms is being phased out
<sansan> Q: i tried foobar with wine it works fine, but it dont reproduces any music. i read this is becuase i dont have restricted codecs. any ideas ? how can i make it work
<IdleOne> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> !w32codecs
<sansan> ok
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Xzerious> hey guys, whenever i try to load up login window, it will load up ask for a pass, i type it in, it will load up then it will just dissapear and in the taskbar it will say "loading window" or something similar then it just dissapears aswell :S :( any odeas?
<larryone> !iwl3945
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwl3945
<larryone> =0(
<sansan> i download them but i didnt work. i will try again. Thanks
<gluer> larryone: i do
<donaq> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<unop> !wireless > larryone
<ubottu> larryone, please see my private message
<donaq> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<larryone> gluer, it stopped working when i upped to hardy
<Xzerious> hey guys, whenever i try to load up login window, it will load up ask for a pass, i type it in, it will load up then it will just dissapear and in the taskbar it will say "loading window" or something similar then it just dissapears aswell :S :( any ideas?
<larryone> unop, I've read all the docs
<larryone> gluer, the driver works with an old kernel, but not with 2.6.24
<gluer> larryone: you may need to download and copy the latest firmware for the iwl3945 then extract and copy it to the /lib/firmware folder
<larryone> any way I get get it going?
<larryone> oh
<larryone> ok
<gluer> larryone: want the link?
<larryone> where do I find it? the intel website?
<larryone> please
<IdleOne> google
<kassad> is there any way to install grub2 directly to the mbr and not start it from grub1
<Xzerious> take it i'm the only one with a problem with login window? (system -> administration -> login window) ?
<gluer> larryone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/185470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<larryone> gluer, many thanks
<gluer> larryone: np
<milligan> ben42, I got the dual screen working .. nvidia-settings is a very nice util. What does seem a bit strange though, is that one of the monitors is very slow loading the graphics... Any idea what might be causing that ?
<snarkster> any views on xen?
 * Xzerious flies about in the backgroung helplessly
<Xzerious> background*
<snarkster> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<gaelfx> can help me make my USB devices connect more consistently?
<gaelfx> half the time when I plug one in it fails to recognize the device
<j3tt> !openvz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz
<gaelfx> or it doesn't work properly
<gaelfx> does anyone else have serious problems with USB devices?
<Xzerious> hey guys, whenever i try to load up login window, it will load up ask for a pass, i type it in, it will load up then it will just dissapear and in the taskbar it will say "loading window" or something similar then it just dissapears aswell :S :( any ideas?
<unop> !repeat | Xzerious
<ubottu> Xzerious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Vanisher> Gay folks, who is so kind to help me out with my dual-head monitor setup?
<unop> Vanisher, have you seen !dualhead?
<Vanisher> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Vanisher> unop, thanks for pointing me out!
<gaelfx> can anyone help me figure out why my USB devices only work half the time?
<Xzerious> hmm
<dmacnutt> gaelfx, perhaps you bought the cheap usb device?
<gaelfx> dmacnutt: I don't think that's the problem since they work on other computers without a problem
 * veovis What A Wonderful World - All Time The Best Hits - Louis Armstrong (x«amarok)
<todger> hello
<todger> I haven't been here for a while :(
<todger> not since I started using xubuntu
<todger> anyway what is the best live CD I can give to a friend, do you think?
<arturjuma> hello
<todger> he uses windows and keeps asking me to fix it when he gets a virus
<todger> hi there anus
<The-Compiler> todger: give him gnome
<Nielzie> I installed xubuntu today, but now i back with ubuntu
 * Bogh Teletubbies Theme Song (x«amarok) (Repeat mode)
<arturjuma> think, ubuntu is good
<todger> The-Compiler: I don't want to wipe his windows off his machine, just introduce him gently to the idea of linux
<sansan> <Nielzie> but do you have a question ???
<kevin_> Hi all, i just installed 8.04.1 on my IBM Notebook - so whats the right way to install Adobe Flashpayer so that it doesnt get buggy with Pulse?
<Nielzie> xubuntu turned out to be not really much faster than ubuntu on my machine
<todger> Nielzie: xubuntu can take a bit of care, if you just go and install gnome or kde apps then it won't be as fast
<LordMetro> Can any information from http://rafb.net/p/BZOhJb65.html be extracted to why ubuntu refuses to authenticate me on my wlan?
<todger> or wine
<nevoeiro> hello. maybe this is a stupid question but since last updates i can't tick "import security updates" (software sources) and the security repo's are listed under third party software...?
<Nielzie> I know but I thought xfce and native linux apps would be a perforamnce boost
<todger> check it out Gnome LiveCD site has an "immutable page" on it
<todger> heh
<todger> Nielzie: oh well, horses for courses
<todger> you don't just have to use xfce just because it's cool
<todger> which liveCD is going to be easiest for a guy who uses Windows to use, what is that liveCd called
<tore_> ubuntu!
<tore_> knoppix is also nice
<gaelfx> can anyone help me figure out why my USB devices only work half the time?
<nevoeiro> since last updates i can't tick "import security updates" (software sources) and the security repo's are listed under third party software...?
<todger> tore_: cool
<nevoeiro> is this normal? :)
<todger> I guess the other thing to note is that he is cuban and his english isn't that great
<todger> so something in spanish might help him
<kevin_> Hi all, i just installed 8.04.1 on my IBM Notebook - so whats the right way to install Adobe Flashpayer so that it doesnt get buggy with Pulse?
<milligan> I've got the dual screen working .. nvidia-settings is a very nice util. What does seem a bit strange though, is that one of the monitors is very slow loading the graphics .. i.e it seems like there's a delay before the Applications menu pops down... Any idea what might be causing that ?
<todger> I just found a coool link http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<todger> it is a list of liveCD distros
<tore_> kevin_: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<PowerMX> hello all
<kevin_> tore_: and then i wont get the soundbug?
<todger> well, I guess it is only a cool link if you want a list of LiveCDs. It's not exactly the sort of link that's gonna get passed around the lads at the office
<PowerMX> i need help
<PowerMX> who help me ?
<tore_> I have sound, and I just installed the nonfree
<PowerMX> why me not ircd service unreal ircd server ?
<kevin_> tore_: there is a bug that when u isten to sound in totem, then open a flashmovie like on youtube you will not get sound!
<milligan> I don't get sound on i.e youtube whatsoever.
<kevin_> tore_: and the other around same thing
<todger> PowerMX: where are you?
<candive> Hi, Anyone know why and how to fix missing close, minimize and maximize buttons?
<milligan> candell, are you missing just the buttons, or the whole line in which they live ?
<candive> milligan, just the right side buttons
<todger> "Get your copy of Slax right today and run it from a CD, USB Flash Key, MP3 Player, Camera or even from a Hard Drive."
<PowerMX> todger lithuania u help me ?
<todger> PowerMX I will try
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<todger> what is your problem, something with ircd?
<todger> you should try a lithuanian channel first?
<maltem> candive, perhaps you have set a strange theme that removes those buttons?
<Flynsarmy> anyone know why my NTFS drives don't have the 'share' option in properties? i did a sudo mount ntfs-3g on them
<candive> maltem, I have changed nothing recently
<sansan> candive: a screen might be usefull
<maltem> candive: Do you have the usual right-click-on-title-line menu?
<roshan> heloo
<milligan> ubuntu installs with compiz by default ?
<roshan> can anyone tell me how to get the sound working in hardy
<haelen> Hi. Amarok and Movie Player are both suddenly crashing
<Starnestommy> milligan: yes
<candive> maltem, I viewed a couple flash videos that made the screen flicker. no right click on menu
<haelen> upon opening.
<blizzkid> lo all. I'm running Hardy (ofcourse :p), but Firefox 3 keeps crashing on me whenever I go to chooseandwatch.com and try to watch something
<blizzkid> I've got mplayer plugin installed
<candive> sansan, will post screenshot
<blizzkid> and w32codecs
<haelen> Any ideas? Maybe something to do with xine.
<gluer> flynsarmy: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<roshan> can anyone tell me how to get the sound working in hardy
<candive> I cannot move any screens by click and drag. working on screenshot
<Skyrail> Ugh, ubuntu hates me, either that or SATA drives. I managed to install ubuntu by booting up the live disk using all_generic_ide so it would recognise my SATA drives but now the installation won't boot
<Skyrail> It just stops and takes me to ash (the built in command line for Debian/Ubuntu)
<milligan> Starnestommy, is emarald some kind of addon I need to install myself? I'm experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/149764 .. and it's extremly annoying.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149764 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia] slow gtk popup menus with gtk dual head" [Medium,Incomplete]
<maltem> candive: Sounds like there is no window manager running
<Starnestommy> milligan: I don't know anything about emerald
<maltem> candive: Try 'metacity' from a terminal
<Skyrail> I've no idea how to fix it, could anyone help? It gives me an error ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/string_of_numbers does not exist, dropping to shell
<candive> I need to turn off IRC to be able to post in pastebin. I think I picked up a nasty from flash. back later
<Vanisher> any one experience with an nvidia 8800 GTS and dual screen?
<candive> maltem, already has window manager
<maltem> candive: You mean, that's the error?
<milligan> hah. Fixed it. Awesome.
<maltem> Then maybe metacity just hangs or something
<maltem> candive: Try killall metacity; metacity
<candive> maltem, chris@chris-laptop:~$ metacity
<candive> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<candive> chris@chris-laptop:~$
<orlapa> Alguien sabe porque en un PAvilion DV6258se la hibernacion o suspension no se desactiva correctamente y la pantalla sigue en negro?
<maltem> candive: You may even do what the message suggests, obviously
<candive> maltem, killall metacity; metacity is a command?
<foo_> ls
<foo_> wrong window
<foo_> anyhow hello guys
<troythetechguy> I just did a clean install of Hardy, and the fonts/screen appear to be a bit fuzzy and hard on the eyes.  I tired many of the recommendations in the forums, but no cigar.  Any other ideas?
<Skyrail> haha, hey foo_
<foo_> troy did u double check drivers?
<foo_> pruge diable gdm and reinstall
<maltem> candive: "killall metacity" is a command. But actually, "metacity --replace" looks like the easier way to try
<foo_> i mean disable gdm purge and reinstall
<foo_> i was having that problem and when i update my drivers it worked
<todger> PowerMX: I think some of the bots are available from the irc networks themselves
<RIT_Steve> troythetechguy, get a bigger monitor lol
<todger> PowerMX: like dalnet
<troythetechguy> foo_ I installed the proprietary Nvidia driver, but I did not do gdm purge disable reinstall.  Do I just enter those command on the CLI?
<Skyrail> Is there a simple 'reset' button to reset all of Gnome's settings as I installed ubuntu after Fedora leaving my home partition safe but I get all messed up with Fedora's settings
<foo_> hey if i wanna raid 1 .. whats the easiest way to do it after installation?
<RIT_Steve> troythetechguy, "System -> Appearance -> Fonts
<RIT_Steve> "
<candive> working in terminal
<bobbyd> hi
<troythetechguy> RIT_Steve: I tried all the different font settings, and that did not make a diff.  The biggest problem is in Xterm.
<bobbyd> how do I stop the music player popping up every time I put an Audio CD in my computer?
<lazertek_> anybody know how to send messages using ssh to a remote computer
<bobbyd> lazertek_: to a user you mean?
<lazertek_> bobbyd: yes
<alex-weej> bobbyd: open a file browser, go to Edit -> Preferences -> Media
<troythetechguy> The monitor just appears to be extremely bright.  I adjusted the brightness on the monitor, but that did not help - that's why I think it has something to do with how the video card or monitor is working with the OS.
<bobbyd> lazertek_: I think you can use the "talk" demon
<bobbyd> lazertek_: or some command like talk
<lazertek_> bobbyd: yes and write and wall but
<foo_> what video cardS?
<lazertek_> bobbyd: but when the terminal is closed it won't launch it automatically...
<troythetechguy> foo_: Nvidia geforce 6100
<foo_> troy i was having the same problem with my 8800s with the drivers ubuntu has ..
<candive> maltem, I used both 1 to stop 1 to reload. it seems to be working, slowly. thanks!
<foo_> i ended up d/ling the newer ones and installing those
<foo_> and its been perfect since
<N3bunel> can someone tell me a encoding for postgresql
<darthanubis> what cmd tells me which video driver I'm using?
<troythetechguy> foo_: so I purge the current driver and install what one?
<darthanubis> I forget?
<bobbyd> alex-weej: excellent, thanks :)
<foo_> troy yeah
<bobbyd> lazertek_: there's a thing for kde to pop up messages received with write, maybe there's on for gnome too?
<mattgman> looking for a program to convert a .7z to .rar or .zip
<foo_> so what i did was alt+ctl+f1 - login .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop -
<eagles0513875> hey guys im goign to begin developing my own clustering distro based off of ubuntu server. i need a very minimalistic kde install what package do i need to download
<foo_> then u purge then u install and then start gdm
<foo_> and make sure u get the right nvidia drivers
<Dedi> whats the best mp3 tagger (for large libraries) you know?
<fwaokda_> how can i find what my local ip address currently is?
<troythetechguy> foo_: Thanks.  Where did you get the right Nvidia drives?
<foo_> lemme give u link
<kriss> fwaokda, ifconfig
<bobbyd> Dedi: easytag
<fwaokda_> thanks
<eagles0513875> fwaokda_: in the command line type ifconfig
<masterclimby> ﻿troythetechguy: cant you use envy?
<troythetechguy> masterclimby: What is envy?
<bobbyd> fwaokda_: right-click the networkmanager icon and click "connection information" :)
<masterclimby> its a application that automaticly gets ATI or nVidia drivers
<masterclimby> for your system
<eagles0513875> hey guys im goign to begin developing my own clustering distro based off of ubuntu server. i need a very minimalistic kde install what package do i need to download
<foo_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<foo_> don't ask why it says unix.html ><
<masterclimby> ﻿troythetechguy: are you using Hardy?
<troythetechguy> masterclimby: Yes
<bobbyd> eagles0513875: just stat with the server install and just add the xserver and the kde base packages
<eagles0513875> bobbyd: thanks
<masterclimby> troythetechguy: http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<masterclimby> follow those instructions
<masterclimby> then tell it to automaticly get your nvidia driver
<LordMetro> How do I force my wireless WEP HEX authorization to grant me access to the network?
<CrocoJet> hello
<troythetechguy> masterclimby: Thanks.
<foo_> when i used envy it never let me get to X server settings
<masterclimby> ﻿troythetechguy: no prob
<foo_> it said it wasn't running for some reason lo
<CrocoJet> how do I know that my harddisk (notebook) will not get problems short lifetime in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<masterclimby> well its got a longer life than windows will
<CrocoJet> masterclimby, I read that exist one problem .. hdparm .. something like that
<foo_> okay guys how should i setup these hard-drives.. they used to be raid+1 total 75 gigs for just the os and i figure thats more then enough for just ubuntu... but i never got the raid setup on install....how would i go bout using the 2nd drive would i beable to just mount it there?
<masterclimby> hdparm is a command line utility for the Linux operating system to set and view IDE hard disk hardware parameters.
<mattgman> looking for a program to convert a .7z to .rar
<masterclimby> It can set parameters such as drive caches, sleep mode, power management, acoustic management, and DMA settings.
<bobbyd> mattgman: just extract the 7zip and then compress it with rar
<bobbyd> mattgman: you could write a little script to do that :)
<mattgman> bobbyd: says archive manager don't like it
<bobbyd> mattgman: you need to install 7zip support
<masterclimby> ﻿mattgman: sudo apt-get install p7zip in termenal
<CrocoJet> masterclimby, do you think that of good idea use "hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda" ?
<masterclimby> and for rar do sudo apt-get install unrar
<masterclimby> ﻿CrocoJet: what is -B for
<icqnumber> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<matt___> Is there a peice of software that will list all the directories of an http site? Like, on linuxhack3r.com/ there is a directory called Images/, could I find a peice of software that when I type in linuxhack3r.com, it'll show the directories, subdirectories, etc?
<bobbyd> archive manager should really ask you if you want to install those things if you try and open something that support exists for, but that isn't installed
<mattgman> thx masterclimby
<bobbyd> matt___: wget
<masterclimby> ﻿mattgman: no prob
<matt___> bobbyd: it'll support that? Never new that, but I'll take a look at the man page
<milligan> Anyone else that doesn't get sound on i.e youtube? sound works perfectly on everything but flash.
<candive> maltem, the buttons are back. Thank You Very Much!
<bobbyd> matt___: use the recursive get options. There has to be a list of files accessible for it to spider, it can't find files that don't have links to them :)
<matt___> bobbyd: So lets say I wanted to download everything I could find on linuxhack3r.com/, like a backup, how would i do this?
<CuriousCat> Hey all! Something weird happened to my ubuntu installation lately. I'm booting from an external hard drive and so far it's worked out great. Recently I installed VirtualBox.
<maltem> candive, fine
<bobbyd> matt___: wget -m http://linuxhack3r.com
<matt___> bobbyd: and that would get subpages and stuff?
<bobbyd> yes
<candive> maltem, :) chow.
<CuriousCat> I wanted to install a virtual Ubuntu system using the mini ubuntu installer. Worked well. Then for some odd reason my system suddenly shutsdown.
<PowerMX> who have ircd server ?
<bobbyd> matt___: I understand your question, please read the man page :)
<PowerMX> who have ircd server ?
<matt___> bobbyd: alright.
<CuriousCat> I decided to call it a night. Next day I boot up, see the ubuntu logo but leads me to BusyBox. I reboot to Windows, searched for info on what the heck happened, didn't find any, Decided to reboot back to ubuntu, and it works again.
<milligan> PowerMX, just ask your question mate :)
<CuriousCat> Questions: What was that BusyBox all about? How come it lead me there? What do I do to prevent that from happening?
<LhiQuer> hey people
<icqnumber> CuriousCat, see in log files
<LhiQuer> why doesnt hibernate work on my system?
<CuriousCat> icqnumber: where do i find the log files on my system?
<LordMetro> welcome to the hell that is ralink usb wireless.
<CuriousCat> Where are the log files of my system located?
<LordMetro> How do I find the appropiate module?
<Starnestommy> CuriousCat: /var/log/
<CuriousCat> thanks Starnestommy
<LhiQuer> hey... will ACPI affect my hibernation at all???
<fwaokda_> whats the command to rm a dir?
<Starnestommy> fwaokda_: rm -r dir
<fwaokda_> thanks
<isakey> ubottu: help
<ubottu> isakey: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CuriousCat> er... hmm. There are a lot of log files here in /var/logs. Which do I check to see what caused the BusyBox prompt to show up?
<azerty> salit
<azerty> sdsq
<azerty> sdxs
<azerty> noob
<azerty> noonb
<azerty> hello
<icqnumber> CuriousCat, these is a gui tool to view them in menu system->preference -> logviewerr what ever, u will find out, search on launchpad for similar issues
<caarika> hi (:
<Murrlin> g'morning
<caarika> experiencing problems with my realtek wireless card. can anyone help?
<caarika> model 8187B
<julian> anyone can help me i cant ping or surf websites with my new wlan usb stick... hardwaredatabase said its working out of the box
<caarika> i looked in forums, but not worked
<julian> i get an error message like " network should be known here" its a zydal chipset and a lutec w54L stick
<Murrlin> if I use an older version of ubuntu (say, 6.06 lts), how new will the package versions be? for example, xchat, audacious, or firefox
<kriss> julian, are the correct modules loaded?
<FrameFever> hi
<FrameFever> benutzt hier jemand KDevelop?
<icqnumber> !de | FrameFever
<ubottu> FrameFever: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<julian> yes they are zd1211rw module is loaded... and joinen the network is working. getting an ipaddress of the network i need and can surf for about 4 secondstill i get the error message
<julian> kriss: exact error:  SoftMac wx_set_mlme: we should know the net here
<FrameFever> ich möchte wissen wie ich unter ubuntu, meine projekte auf einer anderen Festplatte erstellen kann
<julian> FrameFever ./join #ubuntu.de
<kriss> julian, can you see if dmesg gives anything?
<julian> thats the error by dmesg
<azerty> hello!!
<FrameFever> ohh
<FrameFever> sorry
<kriss> ok
<amenado> julian try to see ifyou can unclick the roaming mode, i wonder if its roaming between strong signals in your neighborhood
<julian> kriss and this message is in several other log files in var/log/
<julian> amenado, what do you mean with "unclick roaming mode"
<julian> there are only 3 networks here
<amenado> julian look in your network manager
<LetsGo67> !de > FrameFever
<ubottu> FrameFever, please see my private message
<julian> i dont use nm i use wicd
<kriss> julian, what kernel are you using?
<LetsGo67> !ge > FrameFever
<LetsGo67> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<isakey> HELLO
<LetsGo67> !ge > LetsGo67
<LetsGo67> !de > LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67, please see my private message
<Drezard> whats a good download scheduler for ubuntu?
<isakey> !ja > LetsGo67
<julian> kriss: 2.6.24-19.36 newest in rep
<amenado> Drezard-> create a cron entry?
<Lusule> for setting up dual screens on an ATI graphics card, is it better to use MergedFB or Big Desktop?
<OsamaK> Hello, Could someone give me a link of list of supported lan drives?
<OsamaK> Google doesn't help
<Drezard> amenado, k thanx
<ohertel> Hello! :) Anyone can help me to find out why my server ignores accepting mails (no mailbox here by that name)? I'm trying to use postfix and dovecot.
<isakey> LainA: lets all love lain
<caarika> having problems with Realtek 8187B wireless card. any help will be appreciated
<kriss> julian, seems like its some kernel issue, found on google that downgrading to 2.6.20 worked
<LainA> isakey: ha?
<julian> kriss: can you give me link in a query or here?
<julian> i need to hury up, thanks for your help im going to read it later and try it
<ohertel> postfix is the service accepting incoming mails, right? so the bug must be in there, not in dovecot...?
<unop> ohertel, check the postfix logs perhaps?
<iCEifer> anyone know how to use full disk encryption with an existing ubuntu install?
<Drezard> what would be the cron job command to set up a cron job to download a file from http?
<LordMetroid> Is there any know trouble with WEP in wireless communications that makes it impossible to connect?
<Drezard> thro http?
<ohertel> unop: I see no special postfix logs. can I enable debug or something for it somewhere?
<unop> ohertel, perhaps in /var/log/mail.*
<Ufretin> I have kernel 7 right now - should I update too kernel 8?
<Ufretin> dont really mess around to much with anything
<CarlFK> Drezard: i think you wamt wget
<ohertel> nothing in /var/log/mail.* files. hm...
<Drezard> CarlFX, why?
<Lusule> can someone tell me what the ATI driver support channel is please?
<LordMetroid> I tried rmmod rt2500usb and modprobeing it back but that didn't help. The computer finds the WLAN and everything, has connection strength name and all. But I can't get it to authorize me
<CarlFK> Drezard: um... you asked for a command
<Drezard> CarlFX, I do ALOT of downloading thro HTTP and i need a HTTP download scheduler...
<Seveas> Drezard, wget+cron :)
<iCEifer> Lusule, I don't think there really is one....what are you having issues with?
<Drezard> Seveas, so apt-get install wget?
<Lusule> i've found one at #ati iceifer
<masterclimby> ubuntu comes with wget
<CarlFK> Drezard: wget is stock - man wget
<PowerMX> who have ircd server ?
<Drezard> Seveas, then what would be my command to get the file www.example.com/file.exe at 3am today....
<Lusule> iceifer - problem is helping a friend get dual monitor working - it seems complicated!
<masterclimby> Lusule: good luck i never got it working
<PowerMX> http://sunny.marway.org/~simas/simonalucky.vbs
<joseph__> What ways are there for someone who is interested in helping with Ubuntu but has limited programming skills?
<bazhang> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<bazhang> joseph__, ^^
<joseph__> thanks!
<LhiQuer> how do i change the directory in terminal?
<OsamaK> Found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<Seveas> Drezard: dennis@mirage:~$ echo wget www.example.com/file.exe | at 03:00
<Seveas> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<Seveas> job 1 at Sun Jul 20 03:00:00 2008
<LordMetroid> LhiQuer, cd
<os2mac> LhiQuer: cd
<LhiQuer> ty
<PowerMX> free mailer www.freekall.net user : olimee pas : 121211
<Seveas> Drezard, man at - man atq
<Seveas> !ops | PowerMX
<ubottu> PowerMX: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<bazhang> PowerMX, not here
<caarika> having problems with Realtek 8187B wireless card. any help will be appreciated
<LordMetroid> what is wmaster0 ?
<isakey> caarika: do you need driver
<os2mac> caarika: what kind of problems? better to just ask the question.
<caarika> i cannot find the drivers
<caarika> i installed ndiswrapper
<caarika> but and got the drivers
<caarika> and install them
<caarika> but it says; no hardware
<isakey> this
<isakey> sucks
<isakey> rly
<isakey> :/
<bazhang> isakey, what is the issue
<caarika> (: i know
<IndyGunFreak> caarika: what is your wireless device?
<ubunubi> !enter caarika
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter caarika
<ubunubi> !enter | caarika
<ubottu> caarika: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<caarika> realtek 8187B
<LhiQuer> how do i run terminal as root?
<ubunubi> sudo -i
<LhiQuer> does that apply for the whole session?
<caarika> kk, i'll be more careful with this ubottu (:
<ubunubi> yes
<LhiQuer> thanks
<Xzerious> Hey guys, whenever I try to run Login window it will ask for my password, i will type it in, it will then load up for a few seconds then dissapear! any ideas?
<ubunubi> Xzerious: sounds like your gdm config maybe messed up
<os2mac> caarika what version of the windows driver did you use for NDISWrapper
<Xzerious> Ahh, is there any solutions?
<ubunubi> Xzerious: can you alt+f2 and get to a tty?
<Wolfman2000> Morning.  I am planning on moving my website to a VPS hosting server, where I will have to choose a Linux OS.  I've heard some opinions say Ubuntu is a recommended version of Linux for this sort of thing.  Can some of you try to explain to me why I should use Ubuntu versus other flavors?
<caarika> os2mac this one: Realtek_USB_WindowsDriver_87B_6.1063.0208.2007_RtlWlan_402.1390.0213.2007(No Gina)
<Xzerious> yep
<os2mac> is that the windows 98 ver?
<caarika> yes.. i used this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092
<Xzerious> Yeh the tty comes up :)
<caarika> i edited the win98 ver as shown in the guide, but after 5th step, it said Hardware present: NO
<ubunubi> Xzerious: login to the text tty...and mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf_old && mv ~/.gconfd ~/.gconfd_old
<os2mac> caarika: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765671
<caarika> i'm on it, i'll reply in a couple of minutes
<LhiQuer> AAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!! all that messing around for nothing
<LhiQuer> it turns out everything i needed was in synaptic
<os2mac> Wolfman2000: because someone will actually answer you in the IRC channel? :)
<ventusignis> What is the command to make a directory?
<os2mac> ventusignis: mkdir
<ventusignis> thanks
<amenado> Wolfman2000-> i have no preferences, seems all are pretty much the same
<bazhang> Wolfman2000, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic and I will explain
<Wolfman2000> alright bazhang
<troythetechguy> masterclimby: Thank you.  Envy appears to have fixed my problem.
<CarlFK> X worked, upgraded to 2.6.24-19, now I get (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Xzerious> ok done
<ubunubi> Xzerious: after that, try alt+f7 and try to login using gdm
<hexxa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864209
<ubunubi> Xzerious: if gdm is still hung from your last attempt, alt+f2, and issue sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ...then alt+f7 back over
<zelrikriando> I have a question
<os2mac> zelrikriando: just ask the question, don't ask to ask
<zelrikriando> I cannot find the gnome color manager anymore
<zelrikriando> os2mac, sorry :)
<Xzerious> Ok :)
<hexxa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864209 anny?
<amenado> hexxa-> explain a lil summary ?
<hexxa> i dont get anny sound in wine (winecfg)
<hexxa> my errors you can se in the forum
<hexxa> and i have 2 soundcards in my computer i think it can be why it not work so good
<hexxa> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<hexxa> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on C-Media USB Headphone Set  , disabling mixer
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi guys, I´m trying to make opera works with Flash Player but no success.. I know that the new flash doesn't work with Opera 9.27, so I copied libflashplayer.so from another old version of flash to the opera plugins path BUT still doesnt work.. any clue?
<amenado> am not good with sounds
<hexxa> amenado: , ok :(
<hexxa> you dont know how i disable one soundcard?
<ubunubi> hexxa:: normally in your BIOS on boot up
<bazhang> hexxa, you tried disabling one card in the bios?
<amenado> hexxa-> removed the hardware?
<hexxa> amenado: its on my mb
<fyrestrtr> blacklist the module that activates it from the kernel.
<ubunubi> hexxa:: then do it in your BIOS
<hexxa> okey
<hexxa> thx! for help
<LaNCeloT_RW> any ideias guys?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi guys, I´m trying to make opera works with Flash Player but no success.. I know that the new flash doesn't work with Opera 9.27, so I copied libflashplayer.so from another old version of flash to the opera plugins path BUT still doesnt work.. any clue?
<ubunubi> LaNCeloT_RW: you tried googling the problem?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ubunubi, off course... a lot of times
<GeekChick|> Hello folks. I hate to flaim the room, but are the dist-upgrade servers down? I can't connect to them at all with the update manager to install 8.04 LTS from 7.10.
<LaNCeloT_RW> but all the answers come to this method which is not working for me
<waseidel> hinogi, someone can help me with a configuratio  of a proxy transparent with squid?
<johndoe> salam
<waseidel> hinogi, no hinogi sorry
<amenado> LaNCeloT_RW-> so far I have not been able to make it work..so am waiting myself for a patch from adobe
<johndoe> any malaysian here?
<LhiQuer> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LhiQuer> meh
<milligan> How does one configure compiz on a default install? Is it the gedit way ?
<bazhang> !my
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my
<ohertel> ok, how do I find why postfix is not working? It doesnt even write a single line into /var/log/mail.* files ...
<milligan> ohertel, does it start at all ?
<ohertel> Yes, running.
<ubunubi> milligan: install "ccsm" then run it
<os2mac> GeekChick|: did you try from cmdline?
<LaNCeloT_RW> amenado, yeah.. this is not nice =/ ..  I will try with a RC version of opera, maybe
<GeekChick|> os2mac, no.
<LhiQuer> it seems compiz does not like me... Desktop Effects Cannot Be Enabled
<amenado> ohertel-> i am not that familiar with postfix, but... is the postfix or somekind of mail daemon running?
<ohertel> Isnt there any config for logging I can set? path and/or debug mode etc.?
<waseidel> someone can help me with squid?
<GeekChick|> Can the 8.10 alternate CD do a dist-upgrade from 7.10 -> 8.10
<os2mac> GeekChick|: try sudo apt-get update and see if that connects.
<amenado> ohertel-> did you look for a syslog.conf?
<os2mac> GeekChick|: I honestly don't know the answer to that.
<ohertel> postfix has a /usr/lib/postfix/master, a pickup and a qmgr in the process list ...
<amenado> GeekChick|-> i doubt the cd has the complete update, you need to download anyways
<bazhang> !upgrade | GeekChick|
<ubottu> GeekChick|: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<td123> GeekChick|: do you mean 8.04.1 or 8.10?
<milligan> ubunubi, cheers
<GeekChick|> td123, well there is an 8.10 directory in all of the mirrors.
<ohertel> amenado: what should be in the syslog.conf, for postfix I mean?
<unclemike> where can i find the howto for the 3rd party awn and avant
<amenado> ohertel-> an entry that will allow it to use the system log
<caarika> os2mac : it seems that the problem is solved. there is no wireless connection here, so i'll go and check tomorrow.. thanks a lot (:
<waseidel> I ask again someone knows about squid and can help me with it?
<os2mac> caarika that would do it. :)
<td123> GeekChick|: don't upgrade to 8.10, it's still in alpha. you should be instead looking at 8.04
<bazhang> GeekChick|, that is still under development; not released until October-->discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ohertel> amenado: there is no postfix named, but some daemon.Ü;mail.* stuff.
<LhiQuer> how can i run compiz from the terminal?
<ubunubi> LhiQuer: compiz --replace &
<amenado> ohertel-> try man syslog.conf  for additional details
<bazhang> LhiQuer, better to use alt f2 compiz --replace
<GeekChick|> Yah, I just finally decided to do an upgrade. I have not booted this ubuntu install in 186 days.
<amenado> ohertel-> its not just for postfix, i think mail in general
<LhiQuer> i just need to run it so i can see if there are any errors to why it wont start
<waseidel> it looks than nobody know about squid
<amenado> waseidel-> not too much, what issues are you having?
<td123> GeekChick|: your not upgrading to 8.10 right? cause it will almost certainly break at some point at this stage in developement.
<GeekChick|> td123, no. 8.04.
<td123> GeekChick|: *relief*
<fyrestrtr> waseidel: what do you want to know about squid?
<Bill_MI> waseidel, I don't know squid but see a #squid channel here.
<fyrestrtr> unclemike: in bazaar
<waseidel> amenado, the problem it's i have installed Squid as proxy and iptables to route from 80 to 3128 in a network but it goes without make the routing
<filiph_> has somebody a 9800GTX?
<fyrestrtr> waseidel: sounds like an iptables problem.
<LaNCeloT_RW> amenado, with opera 9.5 it works (almost) it shows the video but now sound =/
<filiph_> nobody? :-p
<amenado> waseidel-> well it depends then on how your rulez are set, only for a selected ip address to forward or all haft to use proxy..
<unclemike> fyrestrtr, i found it here:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
<amenado> LaNCeloT_RW-> i feel your pain, im waiting for pioneers like you to solve the problem and we can copy :P
<td123> filiph_: do you have one?
<waseidel> amenado, i mean the problem it's wit iptables and it have to go all ips to fordward
<waseidel> sorry by my english
<whitegourd> Does anyone know how to set up blacklisting for squid proxy?
<LaNCeloT_RW> amenado, LOL
<Bill_MI> Greetings!  Loaded the xubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu.  Nice!... but messy how things interact (like compiz).  Any good references?
<filiph_> td123, yes I have
<amenado> waseidel-> yes, we know, its your iptable rules thats not correct yet..hard to troubleshoot those though
<waseidel> whitegourd, blaklisting for ips on your network or pages on the internet?
<filiph_> td123, but i can't instal any driver... :'(
<whitegourd> correct... for internal controls.
<whitegourd> i can create the blacklist... but instead of manually inputing domains in the list.. I'd like to somehow download a complete blacklist from the internet.
<waseidel> whitegourd, sorry i don't underestand but i think you need to these ips on your network don't have acces to internet?
<amenado> waseidel-> try this link http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-setup-transparent-proxy-squid-howto.html
<waseidel> amenado, reading your help wait..... xD
<whitegourd> waseidel, I do have the internal client ips going through the proxy just fine.  I just want to prevent them from going to non-work related sites.
<amenado> whitegourd-> you proly have to seek a friendly site that has those ip addr database ready for download
<waseidel> ahhh ok whitegourd try with squidguard i don't use but i have read about it
<ForsakenSoul|Zzz> hello
<ForsakenSoul|Zzz> can someone tell me how I can set up my web cam
<ForsakenSoul|Zzz> ?
<fyrestrtr> !webcam | ForsakenSoul|Zzz
<ubottu> ForsakenSoul|Zzz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ForsakenSoul> fyrestrtr:  thanks
<amenado> whitegourd-> curious, how do you know they are non work related sites? what criteria do you make?
<whitegourd> amenado, such as social sites like myspace, facebook.   Should not be accessed at work.
<GeekChick|> Is there any reason why Windows XP would get more than 1 megabyte a second download speed and ubuntu would not over wireless lan for a Linksys 802.11g network card?
<amenado> whitegourd why not? what do your clients do for work?
<GeekChick|> ubuntu is maxing out at 100 KB /sec
<Bogh> you sure it isn't kbit?
<amenado> GeekChick|-> look at what mode it is operating at? 11A 11B or 11G ?
<GeekChick|> Bogh, absolutely positive. I am transfering at over 1.5 MEGABYTES /sec now under WinXP.
<whitegourd> amenado, they should be doing their work, not accessing unauthorized sites.
<GeekChick|> same PC
<Bogh> whitegourd: try implanting a chip into their brain, that would give you total control
<amenado> whitegourd-> just playing with you, perhaps their jobs is to do research..make sure they are compatible :)
<whitegourd> Bogh, I'd like to but I might get arrested.
<Bogh> whitegourd: stupid liberals ;-)
<Terabyte> Hey, for ubuntu 8.04, is there a compatability list for wireless network cards?
<Bogh> Terabyte: pretty much all work with ndis wrapper
<whitegourd> amenado, that's cool..  I was just wondering if it's possible to automate an already created "blacklist" and have it utilized for squid.
<Terabyte> Bogh: including this one? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/88490/show_product_reviews
<amenado> whitegourd-> and what would those unhappy workers would do if there are no way to vent out? :P  perhaps you allow access time between lunch only
<waseidel> whitegourd, look my squid.conf the file /etc/squid/bloqueados r the pages that are locked to navigate
<whitegourd> amenado, they could look for another job.
<amenado> whitegourd-> i think thats possible, basically they are just list of ip addresses you can add to your iptable rules to be blocked :)
<simard> whitegourd: I dont have a clue of what you really want to do, but I hope it's not going to disrupt net access in unwanted ways.. at my university they seem to filter the word torrent from any http site
<hexxa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864209 new error
<Guest95707> does anyones firefox's "set as desktop background" work?
<simard> ends up many many sites are blocked for nothing, and its a pain in the ass
<waseidel> whitegourd, → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28463/
<heygabe> Hire better people. That's my suggestion.
<simard> plus they dont actually block torrents once you have the .torrent on your computer but thats another story :)
<GeekChick|> Well I'll check what mode it is under when i finish downloading the ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386 ISO at proper network speeds (Win XP).
<amenado> whitegourd-> you are going to be really popular at your work, park your car away from the premises..hehe or take the bus
<waseidel> whitegourd, and the file /etc/squid/permitidos r my internal clients
<fyrestrtr> simard: anonymizer ftw
<rtu3478> GeekChick|: which wireless chipset is it?
<Bogh> Terabyte: yes it works, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_m-n/
<Terabyte> Bogh: thanks
<GeekChick|> rtu3478, not entirely sure anymore. i remember seeing rt2500 in the connection properties, so likely broadcom?
<Bogh> Terabyte: google WPN311 linux
<rtu3478> GeekChick|: no, rt2500 would be ralink
<Guest95707> how do I log a bug in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !bugs
<fyrestrtr> !bugs | Guest71937
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> Guest71937: please see above
<Terabyte> Bogh: have done, so is this ndis wrapper already installed out of the box?
<Terabyte> or do i need to add it
<rtu3478> GeekChick|: so in ubuntu you probably have the rt2500pci driver in use
<fyrestrtr> GeekChick|: lsmod will tell you
<Bogh> Terabyte: http://www.google.com/search?q=ndiswrapper+ubuntu+package&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<rtu3478> fyrestrtr: she is in windows XP right now
<GC|> Sorry. got disconnected.
<CarlFK> latest update broke X: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Terabyte> thanks Bogh
<clayg> whats a good way to make a custom ubuntu livecd?  I got a link from here yesterday but lost it :p
<LhiQuer> should i update my kernels?
<CarlFK> same thing if I boot into previous kernel
 * GC| is GeekChick|
<bazhang> !remaster | clayg
<Bogh> Terabyte: np good luck
<ubottu> clayg: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rtu3478> GC|: so the XP driver seems to be fast but unstable :)
<whitegourd> waseidel, yes I see what you have set up.. and mine is similar but rather than blocking the ips..  I want them to still access the internet.  So I have down as "acl blacklist usrl_regex -i "/etc/squid/blacklist" \ http_access deny blacklist
<clayg> bazhang,  thanks i remember you were the first guy to give the link but it wouldn't let me install a library it needed, do you recall the other link given?
<Bogh> Terabyte: this is what you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<GC|> rtu3478, nope. that actually was my new puppy.
<GC|> wreckless thing
<LhiQuer> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bazhang> clayg, that is the uck one there
<snadge> how do i update a kernel on a wubi install?
<amenado> snadge-> you found where the kernel is stashed?  then put it there?
<bazhang> snadge, a normal update or compile your own
<linos> is there a command that will search network and respond back with ip addresses and computer names?
<LhiQuer> so... does it matter what kernel version i'm on?
<snadge> it looks like its stored on the windows ntfs file system.. and uses a seperate boot loader which is not linked to the packaging system?
<waseidel> whitegourd, I put before the blocked sites than the permited IPs because it firs filter the unathorized sites and if there are permited now it comes to see if the ip its allowed to go internet
<mourad> bbl
<bazhang> LhiQuer, perhaps
<fyrestrtr> linos: ping the broadcast
<LhiQuer> bazhang, should i go to the latest?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, what version you have now
<LhiQuer> lemme check
<snadge> im assuming grub cant boot a kernel inside a file on a filesystem.. so it boots the kernel off the ntfs filesystem, then mounts root etc?
<LhiQuer> Linux joe 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<linos> fyrestrtr, pardon my ignorance, but what did you mean by that
<amenado> snadge-> btw, wubi is pretty recent isnt it?  you can even download just the wubi.exe and let it download needed files for install
<whitegourd> waseidel, do you know of a way to wget a pre-defined blacklist so I can just use it in place of /etc/squid/blacklist?   something like "urlblacklist"?
<LhiQuer> bazhang, Linux joe 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> LhiQuer, any reason not to? if you dont like the newer one you can always revert back in grub menu
<snadge> amenado: wubi is a feature in hardy
<fyrestrtr> snadge: and the kernel inside the ntfs filesystem is stored in what? Buckets?
<CarlFK> snadge: grub can read files from the fs - it has some drivers built in
<LhiQuer> bazhang, how do i upgrade?
<waseidel> whitegourd, i've read about squidguard to make that but i not used yet
<capiira> hi is there a nice comfortable way to get gnome apps to ask for root password instead of user password ?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, just normal update upgrade
<snadge> i will reboot and see if the new kernel works, it just didnt on a friend of mines wubi install
<amenado> snadge-> come again? wubi is for windows install base system not for linux..
<LhiQuer> bazhang, cant see it
<whitegourd> waseidel, yeah, I'll have to look deeper into squidguard.
<fyrestrtr> linos: ping the broadcast address to get a response from all hosts on a network.
<bazhang> capiira, use sudo not root
<snadge> wubi just means you can run ubuntu off an ntfs filesystem.. without having to create a dedicated partition for ubuntu
<bazhang> LhiQuer, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade (in terminal)
<capiira> i prefer traditional linux way
<bazhang> capiira, that is not ubuntu way
<LhiQuer> The following packages have been kept back:
<LhiQuer>   rss-glx
<LhiQuer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<capiira> maybe by removing the alias to root in /etc ?
<bazhang> capiira, what do you need root for?
<waseidel> capiira, what is do you need?
<capiira> i want to remove user admin rights and let the administra applications ask for root pass
<bazhang> capiira, that way lies disaster
<waseidel> like if you get in as root?
<capiira> for synaptic for example
<glandu> hi
<bazhang> capiira, not a good idea at all.
<tinyardy> hey
<whileimhere> Is xchat significantly lighter than PIDGIN?
<waseidel> capiira, thats not a good idea
<CarlFK> capiira: I think you just want to create normal users that are not admins
<LhiQuer> bazhang, the main reason being that i need my kernel headers to install the nvidia drivers, so i need a newer kernel
<bazhang> whileimhere, it is very light
<waseidel> i let's your ubuntu without protection
<bazhang> LhiQuer, envyng-gtk will do that for you iirc
<LhiQuer> ?
<amenado> capiira-> but if you are just experimenting and like to pull hairs...go do, just be patient :P
<db92> for some reason my synaptic has recommended and unsupported repositories on and the others are off, and i cant do anything about it. any clues?
<tinyardy> have a ? regarding fdisk here.  wondering if anyone would help
<whileimhere> bazhang: Is PIDGIN that heavy?
<bazhang> db92, you want to pastebin your sources.list
<fyrestrtr> whileimhere: pidgins are quite light.
<fyrestrtr> tinyardy: unless you ask the question, you'll keep on wondering.
<amenado> tinyardy-> ask away and be specific
<bazhang> whileimhere, not used pidgin for irc; but since it is multi-use will likely be heavier
<db92> bazhang, remind me the dir again?
<capiira> they way ubuntu is configured the main user could easily break the whole system
<tinyardy> i am trying to use fdisk to remove the partition on a toshiba laptop (a305-s6858)
<bazhang> db92, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<capiira> need to fix this
<tinyardy> it wont write the partition
<Ganandorf> hi good day guys my uncle wants to get ubuntu 64 i have 64 bit installed on my system, but my processor is amd his is intel should he download the 64 bit cd for amd, will it work for intel
<bazhang> capiira, then you are on your own
<amenado> capiira go ahead try it, but if you get into trouble, there is the option to re-install
<whileimhere> bazhang Since you know this are there any good light browsers out there that offer similar things to Firefox but are lighter or are they all based on the same engine and thus as heavy?
<Senbee>  /msg NickServ identify hotmay
<hydrogen> Ganandorf: yes
<amenado> !who | tinyardy
<ubottu> tinyardy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> Senbee, do that in server window and not here
<db92> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28464/
<Senbee> Ooops sorry
<hydrogen> whileimhere: opera!
<Ganandorf> ok cool thank you hydrogen
<bazhang> db92, reading now
<db92> Senbee, i suggest that you do a password change :PP
<tinyardy> i was not speaking to someone in particular, just asking for help...
<whileimhere> Hydrogen: Isnt opera closed source?
<hydrogen> yes
<fyrestrtr> tinyardy: what is the partition type?
<hydrogen> but worth every penny you don't spend to get it
<whileimhere> Is firefox closed source?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> I'm sure jesus will still like you if you use closed source software, however
<bazhang> db92, 56 and 57 are 3rd party; also you have backports enabled
<whileimhere> I am not worried about jesus I am worried about Buddha!
<whileimhere> LOL
<db92> bazhang, normally, no i had turned this off in the past
<LhiQuer> why do i get the feeling that Envy will damage my system?
<Sansan> whileimhere: you can try ephiphany web browser
<db92> bazhang, the 3rd party ones i know :PP
<LhiQuer> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Senbee> Sure now I change it
<Senbee> Thank you
<bazhang> LhiQuer, envyng is supported by ubuntu
<xiaobao> hehe
<hydrogen> epihipany uses gecko as well
<fyrestrtr> bazhang: its not support by ubuntu
<whileimhere> Sansan for some reason Ephiphany doesn't work with all websites I visit.
<xiaobao> thank  you
<bazhang> fyrestrtr, that is not correct
<whileimhere> Is opera free on linux?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | fyrestrtr
<ubottu> fyrestrtr: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<fyrestrtr> bazhang: it has community support, which is not ubuntu support.
<hydrogen> yes
<bazhang> fyrestrtr, see above
<Sansan> whileimhere: reaaly ?' oops
<fyrestrtr> bazhang: I suggest you read !envy
<whileimhere> Sansan yep.
<bazhang> fyrestrtr, will be in linux-restricted-modules for ibex
<emosamurai> I have a weird problem with my computer. My laptop's iwlist detects my home's wiresless router, and I even typed in the password, but it doesn't connect.
<xiaobao> it is not  support//
<Senbee> Changed ^_^
<fyrestrtr> bazhang: then it is not supported.
<whileimhere> So Opera is free on Linux but not on Windows?
<bazhang> envy is not fyrestrtr ; envyng is
<fyrestrtr> whileimhere: its free everywhere.
<Sansan> whileimhere: you can try IE with wine. :P
<GC|> This is officially a weird error. i tried "gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" on the alternate cd and got this error "SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSegmentation fault (core dumped)"
<fyrestrtr> GC|: you have a bigger problem.
<whileimhere> Okay so how does Opera stay alive as a closed source web browser if its free? Does it make the user watch ads or something?
<bazhang> whileimhere, offtopic here
<GC|> The system is still alive though.
<LhiQuer> wow, envy chucks errors at me
<fyrestrtr> whileimhere: opera.com
<Sansan> there are a lot of freeware closed sourcesoftware.
<bazhang> LhiQuer, dont use envy; envyng is what you need
<LhiQuer> it' swhat i'm using
<bazhang> LhiQuer, gutsy?
<GC|> I swear. I should just nuke ubuntu and stay with XP.
<LhiQuer> bazhang, yeah
<bazhang> LhiQuer, restricted drivers manager
<LhiQuer> GC|, then youa are considered satin
<LhiQuer> *satan
<LhiQuer> bazhang, nope
<LhiQuer> 8800gt no can do
<fyrestrtr> GC|: If you feel so strongly, then do so. Its all about choice.
<emosamurai> Has no one ever encountered my problem?
<GC|> fyrestrtr, yah, I'd love to run it but when the network card doesnt work to 1/10th the speed,and distro upgrades fail badly....
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: not me.
<rtu3478> GC|: your installed ubuntu version is 8.04 or 7.10?
<GC|> 7.10
<rtu3478> GC|: okay, that's why the rt2500 card is slow
<LhiQuer> so i WAS going to upgrade the kernel, so i could get some headers for it
<LhiQuer> but i need to do that
<rtu3478> GC|: the new ralink driver is in kernel 2.6.24
<LhiQuer> but i dont know the details of what to do
<bazhang> LhiQuer, look in synaptic
<emosamurai> Why would my computer detect a wireless network but not be able to log onto it?
<bazhang> emosamurai, is the essid hidden
<LhiQuer> bazhang, my headers arent there
<GC|> rtu3478, have they fixed grub's nasty tendency to install itself on the nearest PATA drive rather than the BIOS assigned master (an SATA)?
<emosamurai> How do I find that out, bazhang? Do I iwlist again?
<rtu3478> GC|: don't know. i have only one hard disk in my comp
<bazhang> emosamurai, that would be set in the router
<frankg> when I minimize xchat on ubuntu 804 -- I don't see a system tray icon for xchat ??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<LhiQuer> bazhang, so how would i go about upgrading it?
<emosamurai> How do I access my router if my desktop's plugged into it, bazhang?
<emosamurai> 192.168.0.1?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, any reason not to use hardy?
<Sansan> yes
<bazhang> emosamurai, through a java-enabled browser
<rtu3478> GC|: and btw, you can always fix grub install errors with a live system and some command line knowledge
<emosamurai> So, 192.168.0.1?
<LhiQuer> bazhang, i AM
<bazhang> emosamurai, you tried yet?
<javb> is there i way i can play any baseball game in ubuntu?
<emosamurai> Yeah, the connection times out.
<bazhang> javb, native or via wine
<emosamurai> And yet I still have access to the internets.
<javb> bazhang, anyway, but playable !
<javb> any recommendation?
<bazhang> emosamurai, wait; you want to use wireless and wired?
<LhiQuer> brb
<LhiQuer> changed my hostname
<Sansan> javb you should search for a native one. if you dont like any try wine
<bazhang> javb, you can check ubuntuforums gaming section and playonlinux website
<emosamurai> Okay, here's my setup. My modem's hooked up to my router, my router has a wired connection to my desktop. My desktop's wired connection's working through my router, and yet 192.168.0.1 returns a timeout.
<emosamurai> My laptop's iwlist detects my router and even its essid, and yet it does not connect.
<emosamurai> Is it because my router's fubared?
<LhiQuer> back
<bazhang> emosamurai, what chipset for the wireless card
<hydrogen> if your router is foobared, then that maybe the problem
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: does your router have DHCP?
<emosamurai> broadcom.
<emosamurai> How do I find out if my router has dhcp? It's netgear, so it's pretty much standard.
<bazhang> emosamurai, what does ifconfig show in terminal; two entries or three
<hydrogen> emosamurai: if you set the essid of the router does it stay?
<hydrogen> iwconfig wlan0 essid blah; iwconfig wlan0
<LhiQuer> here's why i need the headers...
<LhiQuer> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
<LhiQuer>    ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
<LhiQuer>    rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)?
<emosamurai> @bazhang: it shows four. lo, eth0, wlan0, and wmaster0-00.
<chazco> Hi... can anyone recommend an app to test hardware (CPU, NICs etc) on Hardy?
<waseidel> thanks 4 ur help
<frankg> found my system tray - never mind
<emosamurai> @hydrogen: I can't access my router, but the essid shows up the same every time I iwlist scan.
<bazhang> emosamurai, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return (dhcpoffers or none, sleeping)
<hydrogen> emosamurai: right, but when you set it does it work?
<hydrogen> or does it still say off/none
<\kG> hello can anyone help me setup my wireless card on ubuntu i got a new laptop and im having some issues im not really sure how to setup the wifi
<hydrogen> does it stay set, not does it work
<emosamurai> Actually, it doesn't show up on scans anymore.
<db92> bazhang, still having trouble with the repos :\ any clues about how to fix it? instead of having backports and updates on alone, i want security and updates instead
<Ganandorf> hi guys does wine allow you to install yahoo messenger i want to be able to call and use cam so i want to install it on linux or is there a app that does that
<emosamurai> wlan0 shows no scan results.
<Sansan>  \kg what wifi card ?
<xiaobao> card
<emosamurai> And I can't set my essid. 192.168.0.1 from my wired desktop returns nothing.
<\kG> Sansan :     * 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port)
<\kG>     * Intel® PRO/Wireless LAN (802.11g)
<\kG>       SecureEasySetup™
<\kG> sorry didnt mean for that kinda paste
<emosamurai> SO weird.
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: what is the ip address of your desktop?
<bazhang> db92, gksudo gedit the file and place hash marks (#) in front of the ones you dont want updated upgraded from then save and update and upgrade again
<emosamurai> How do I find that? Saymyip.com?
<emosamurai> fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: right click on the network connection, properties > details
<LhiQuer> so... can ANYONE please tell me where i can obtain my kernel headers?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: from apt-get
<sebrock_> I just made a 7.10 -> 8.04.1 upgrade and everything is fine except when I boot I get a lot of ata6.00 errors? what is that?
<LhiQuer> i have  2.6.22-14-generic
<emosamurai> firestrtr: Is that in linux or windows?
<LhiQuer> but i cant find them even in synaptic
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: windows
<emosamurai> fyrestrtr: I'm talking from my windows desktop right now.
<LordMetroid> hrm, my usb WLAN adapter worked in 6.10 but now when I have installed 8.04 it just doesn't want to connect :(
<CrocoJet> how do I know if famous "load cycles" are ok in my notebook ?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: lsb_release -a
<Ganandorf> hi guys can yahoo messenger be installed using wine i want to use it for mic and cam
<\kG> sansan : iwconfig  shows    lo no wireless extensions   eth0 no wireless extensions   eth1 unassociated ESSID: ""
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: what is the output of that?
<emosamurai> fyrestrtr: I'm in xp. The properties window does not have a details tab or button.
<LhiQuer>  lsb_release -a
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: click support
<LhiQuer> gives me
<LhiQuer> No LSB modules are available.
<fyrestrtr> or whatever its there.
<emosamurai> fyrestrtr: properties>>support?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: lsb_release -a (with the -a)
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: yes
<t35t0r> any idea why I can't do the lvextend on this lvm setup: http://rafb.net/p/Nf9QRv43.html ?
<Sansan> \kg im sorry im going to eat. sorry again
<joaopinto> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, i did
<kane77> can you recommend a good download manager that can remember authentication information (or even better can have profiles for that) so that I won't have to type all of the passwords?
<Ganandorf> ubottu: can yahoo messenger be installed using wine i want to use my mic and cam
<emosamurai> fyrestrtr: properties >> support does not exist.
<ubottu> Ganandorf: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: open a terminal and type ipconfig eth0
<Ganandorf> ubottu: huh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about huh
<bazhang> Ganandorf, wine questions in #winehg; also check appdb
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: sudo lsb_release -a
<bazhang> err winehq Ganandorf
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, same thing
<rsl> isn't there a special trick to make dpkg installing sync up with aptitude or something?
<CrocoJet> someone here has notebook HP with hardy installed ?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: what ubuntu version are you running
<LhiQuer> oooh
<LhiQuer> ah
<LhiQuer> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<LhiQuer> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<LhiQuer> Release:	8.04
<LhiQuer> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot2> LhiQuer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emosamurai> Okay, everyobody, fyrestrtr, bazhang, my ip address from ipconfig /all is 192.168.1.2.
<AMDpenguin> how do i set A dirty bit?
<Ganandorf> bazhang:  ok which is it or is it both winehg or winehq and whats appdb a site
<LhiQuer> lol@floodbot
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai: then of course 192.168.0.1 won't work, your network is 192.168.1.0/24
<bazhang> emosamurai, so try 1.1 for router
<LhiQuer> there we go
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: update your kernel.
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: you are on a very old kernel.
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, i know, how?
<t35t0r> regarding: http://rafb.net/p/Nf9QRv43.html, i had to do -i 1 because it automatically tried to do -i 2 from the earlier setup which was impossible because the other two pv's were 10T and this one is 5T
<bazhang> !appdb | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jlewis> can someone help me with the following? "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ganandorf> o ok cool thank you very much
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, already done
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: what error did you get?
<LhiQuer> cold the problem be that it's a partitioned drive?
<fyrestrtr> no
<db92> bazhang, my sources.list just constantly screws up
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, no error
<db92> bazhang, i just got some error message about duplicate entries :\
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get upgrade
<db92> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28472/
<kevinO> is there a channel for ubuntu studio?
<bazhang> db92, # in front of the last three
<unop> jlewis, eth0 has not been configured as per /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> !studio | kevinO
<ubottu> kevinO: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<LhiQuer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<db92> bazhang, i just deleted the last 3 :P
<jlewis> unop, how would i configure it?
<db92> bazhang, did it a while ago, its not like they were necessary anyway
<kevinO> thanks bazhang
<unop> jlewis, hand-edit it or use something like the network-manager
<bazhang> db92, let me get you a fresh one
<db92> kk
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: system > administration > network
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list db92
<jlewis> unop, I'm a complete bewbie, could you walk me through it?
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<LhiQuer> nothing else interesting, no errors
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: the entire output
<bazhang> db92, best to comment out in the future with # and not just delete
<LhiQuer> fine
<bazhang> LhiQuer, not in this channel to paste.ubuntu.com
<LhiQuer> bazhang, i know
<LhiQuer> i cba with the previous one
<unop> jlewis, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces  #  and add these two lines in    auto eth0     iface eth0 inet dhcp
<LhiQuer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28473/
<db92> bazhang, thanks this seems to work :DDD
<bazhang> db92, nice going
<jlewis> unop, thanks
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28473/
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic
<vision_> I just installed gutsy gibbon and now I want to setup openssh.
<frankg> need help with nm-applet -- it's showing a problem mini icon -- and causing firefox to start in offline mode
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, W: Unable to locate package linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic
<vision_> I tried typing sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client but it prompts me to insert a cd.  Can't i download that stuff from an online repository?
<Chipsa964> my sound gets disabled when coming back from hibernation....how can i fix this?
<AMDpenguin> is ext3 better than ntfs?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: your repository data is not correct.
<fyrestrtr> vision_: system > administration > software sources and uncheck the CD ROM
<MrBucket> Hello!
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, would you mind enlightening me on what to do?
<amenado> AMDpenguin-> for linux yes
<jlewis> unop: I got this in response "/etc/network/interfaces:7: interface eth0 declared allow-auto twice ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces""
<ventusignis> Is it normal for [$sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg] to not do any configuration for the monitor/display settings? (hardy)
<AMDpenguin> and ntfs is better on windoze?
<amenado> AMDpenguin-> yes
<vision_> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<MrBucket> Anyone know how to remap hotkeys in tsclient?
<unop> jlewis, copy and paste this command into your terminal, and give us the url it returns.    which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit; pastebinit </etc/network/interfaces
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: from software sources, change your mirror location, then try update.
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, it's on the main server at the moment
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: yes, I know. Change it.
<unop> ventusignis, yes, xorg is trying to get away from the configuration file and be more automagic
<LhiQuer> ok, i'll change it to the uk mirror fyrestrtr
<jlewis> unop: http://pastebin.com/f5f2739cf
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, done, and reloaded
<LordMetro> Why is 8.04 so slow compared to 6.10?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: now check for updates
<LhiQuer> okay
<LordMetro> Hmm, I need to get my hands on 6.10 again, where can I find old ISOs?
<_Lucretia_> I'm trying to build an i386-gcc-4.3.0 on hardy x86_64, but getting this error: error: fenv.h: No such file or directory
<fyrestrtr> LordMetro: its no longer support.
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, no change
<fyrestrtr> ed
<emosamurai1337> bazhang, fyrestrtr, when I set my essid to anything but the default, it disappears from iwlist.
<_Lucretia_> are there any lib32-dev pcakages anywhere?
<unop> jlewis, ok, this should do you.  http://pastebin.com/d10c87278
<fyrestrtr> _Lucretia_: try getdeb
<_Lucretia_> getdeb?
<gnumm> is there a irc channel for the german forum "ubuntuusers.se" ?
<jlewis> unop: Thanks. Where do I paste that again? sorry.
<LordMetro> fyrestrtr, I know but it worked better on my laptot than 8.10 does
<unop> _Lucretia_, why are you trying to build gcc 32 bit on a 64 bit system?
<unop> jlewis, make it your /etc/network/interfaces
<superfirelord42> gnumm, german, #ubuntu-de
<rtu3478> gnumm: .se is not germany
<gnumm> thx
<_Lucretia_> unop: because I need to do some symbian dev and the only gcc I can use won't compile for x86_64 target but it will for a 32, I dunno, just trying things out really
<unop> he meant .de i think
<fyrestrtr> _Lucretia_: wouldn't it be easier to run something in virtualbox?
<superfirelord42> unop, probably, either way, german is #ubuntu-de
<cvelasquez> hi
<jpds> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mookid> I'm having problems getting Hardy to recognize my monitor properly and I only have the option to set the refresh rate to 50Hz
<unop> _Lucretia_, try cross compiling - gcc is capable of compiling for other platforms and architectures
<LhiQuer> fyrestrtr, am i in trouble?
<_Lucretia_> fyrestrtr: easier, but not ideal
<emosamurai1337> bazhang, fyrestrtr, it's-a-me, emosamurai. I just can't log on with my old name right now.
<unop> superfirelord42, i know
<_Lucretia_> unop: I have, it's gcc-3.0 and it doesn't support x86_64
<_Lucretia_> so it says
<cvelasquez> anyone here knows about installing ubuntu 8.04 via USB stick?
<vision_> is there a way to do a software update from the command line?
<superfirelord42> cvelasquez, have you already started hte install or are wanting help starting it?
<AndrooUK> hey guys... don't know how i've managed it, but after downloading a package (not sure which), i now have Microsoft fonts on my machine! how can i get rid of them?
<lorddarkpat> does anyone use openbox
<lorddarkpat> vision, "sudo apt-get update"
<superfirelord42> cvelasquez, and if you have started, what instruction set are you using?
<vision_> lorddarkpat:  thanks!
<unop> !msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<fyrestrtr> AndrooUK: sudo apt-get remove --purge msttfcorefonts
<superfirelord42> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<lorddarkpat> AndrooUK, "sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts"
<albech> when trying to connect to my smb server i get the message: 'No application is registered as handling this file'
<fyrestrtr> :[ at stupid spelling
<ventusignis> I'd like some help removing Xgl.
<jlewis> unop: Ok, done. Now when I trpe in the command, "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 " I get "bound to 192.168.203.96 -- renewal in 18211 seconds".   What if I dont want it to renew, but keep the new DNS I have entered? What do I do for that?
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return in terminal (please paste to paste.ubuntu.com not here)
<AndrooUK> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/1302
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: I have no idea what is going on with your system.
<Kokos> hej.
<albech> hejsa
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: that's the lease expire from your DHCP
<darthanubis> has anyone applied new heat grease to their chip and noticed a heat drop worth noting?
<bazhang> !usb | cvelasquez also see www.pendrivelinux.com
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: not your DNS
<ubottu> cvelasquez also see www.pendrivelinux.com: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vision_> lorddarkpat: how do you actually install the updates after that?
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: you can configure your dhcp client to ignore DNS settings that are pushed to you.
<LhiQuer> can anyone help with my issue then???
<AndrooUK> lorddarkpat: i got this when i tried that command: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/1302
<wols_> darthanubis: #hardware
<unop> jlewis, you can't control the lease time from your PC, you need to configure the DCHP server or your ROuter .. as for DNS entries, you'll need to configure resolvconf
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, what was you issue?
<vision_> lorddarkpat: that just seemed to list some sites on the screen?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, you are still on gutsy? any reason not to use Hardy?
<Nutubuntu> I'm having a lot of trouble with Firefox freezing or crashing in Hardy on an AMD X2 box. Is this a known issue?
<darthanubis> wols_, I was looking for a human reply. Nice try though
<LhiQuer> superfirelord42, i don't get any kernel updates?
<fwaokda> how to i unrar a bunch of files such as:  file01.rar file02.rar files03.rar etc ?
<wols_> !ot | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> darthanubis: NOW you have a non human reply
<bazhang> darthanubis, that is offtopic here; #hardware is the proper venue
<fyrestrtr> fwaokda: unrar the one without the number
<cobber2005> Anyone know about a flickering probelm after suspending in HArdy?
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, hmmm, are you on hardy or gusty?
<fyrestrtr> fwaokda: unrar file.rar
<tore_> Nutubuntu: works fine here
<LhiQuer> hardy superfirelord42
<_oOMOo_> Nutubuntu are you using FF 3?
<fwaokda> fyrestrtr, thanks
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, what is the output of uname -r?
<jlewis> unop: Im simply trying to get my DNS to stay on the OpenDNS settings and not renew in 18000 seconds. Is there a way to stop this from happening?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, you are on hardy and using the unsupported envy instead of the supported envyng?
<legend2440> LordMetro: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: modify your dhcp client setup to ignore DNS push from your server.
<imaginativeone> hi all...
<LhiQuer> bazhang, gone past that now
<bazhang> LhiQuer, yet you just said you were on gutsy; which one is it
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28477/
<LhiQuer> i'm on hardy
<emosamurai1337> Had to type that all out myself.
<imaginativeone> before I log on, there is a log on screen with a graphic in the background.
<LhiQuer> i always said i was
<bazhang> LhiQuer, please pastebin your sources.list then
<jlewis> fyrestrtr: how is that done?
<imaginativeone> how do I change that graphic?
<LhiQuer> superfirelord42, 2.6.22-14-generic
<LhiQuer> bazhang, not going down that route anymore
<whisper> I have a movie with AC3 FIlter audio, but when I start it i barely hear it at all. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> imaginativeone: system > administration > login window
<LhiQuer> not using envy or envyng anymore bazhang
<imaginativeone> fyrestrtr: thanks!!!
<bazhang> LhiQuer, that is not a hardy kernel
<LhiQuer> bazhang, i KNOW
<LhiQuer> and i need to upgrade
<Reformer81> How do I completely cancel a printing job.  I canceled it within the "Document Print Status" dialog, but when trying to print something else from Firefox, FF reports my printer as still printing...
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, so you are trying to change it to a hardy kernel?
<evilbug> how can i make a complete backup of ubuntu?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, how did you get that kernel with hardy
<LhiQuer> yes, precisely superfirelord42
<LhiQuer> bazhang, upgrade
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf -- line 20, remove domain-name-servers, (with the comma) and save the file.
<superfirelord42> bazhang, i think it may be a gusty kernel, a bad upgrade
<bazhang> LhiQuer, you mean you downgraded?
<LhiQuer> uh no
<LhiQuer> i upgraed from 7.10
<vision_> is there a special channel for people running ubuntu on their ps3?
<bazhang> superfirelord42, his system is screwed then
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3 vision_
<fyrestrtr> vision_: #folks-that-dont-know-what-ps3-is-for :)
<superfirelord42> bazhang, not exactly, just means we need to check his sources and do an update...
<vision_> bazhang: thanks!
<Nutubuntu> tore_, _oOMOo_ - FF3 on a stock Ubuntu install originally, now FF3 on a stock Kubuntu install ... it's a long-standing issue for me, that has persisted over multiple releases of *buntu and on multiple boxen ; I don't believe it's a hardware issue
<Chipsa964> my sound gets disabled when coming back from hibernation....how can i fix this?
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, can you pastebin your sources.list like bazhang mentioned earlier?
<LhiQuer> okay
<LhiQuer> on it
<LhiQuer> where is it again
<amenado> LhiQuer-> way too many here complaints of upgrading.. may as well do a fresh install
<fyrestrtr> Chipsa964: check LaptopTestingTeam pages for your hardware (if its a laptop) to find a solution.
<LhiQuer> amenado, cba
<LhiQuer> too late
<Chipsa964> fyrestrtr, can you direct me to it please?
<ventusignis> Where is gdm.conf?
<fyrestrtr> !LaptopTestingTeam
<remu> hey everyone, I'm trying to burn a data-dvd, but when I try to do it with nautilus or brasero, I get an error, but k3b burns the disc without a problem. Could someone help me out with this?
<ubottu> fyrestrtr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_oOMOo_> Nubuntu there were some problems with the way FF3 wrote to it's SQLite backend that I thought were fixed - do you have the same probs with FF2?
<amenado> LhiQuer-> its never too late, you can possibly spent a few more hours to get it to the right stability
<fyrestrtr> bleh ?
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, /etc/dpkg/sources.list i think.. i need to check
<LhiQuer> amenado, stability is not an issue
<bazhang> its /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebrock_> I just made a 7.10 -> 8.04.1 upgrade and everything is fine except when I boot I get a lot of ata6.00 errors? what is that?
<fyrestrtr> Chipsa964:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<lorddarkpat> gah!
<Chipsa964> thanks
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: disk controller stuff -- would have to see the errors to tell you more.
<jlewis> fyrestrtr: It still says, "bound to 192.168.203.96 -- renewal in 18013 seconds." Thoughts?
<LhiQuer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28479/
<amenado> LhiQuer-> what is the issue?
<Nutubuntu> tore_, _oOMOo_ - when it's possible to see the running processes, consistently FF has gone zombie. Sometimes X crashes or freezes and I can't check. strace has been unhelpful as well ... _oOMOo_ I used to have the same prob w/ FF2 but have not tested  FF2 recently
<LhiQuer> superfirelord42, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28479/
<LhiQuer> amenado, getting a new kernel
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: that's fine, it has nothing to with your DNS.
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, hold on I'll try to paste it
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, you have the fwcutter installed? what driver are you using for broadcom card
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: use a pastebin
<jlewis> ok, thanks so much to you ans unop.
<jlewis> Unop, thanks.
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, got it...
<jlewis> fyrestrtr: thanks
<bazhang> amenado, he has a gutsy kernel and envy with hardy
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: btw, opendns has been having problems lately.
<jlewis> fyrestrtr: how so?
<fyrestrtr> how tha heck do you manage that and not know how to install kernel-headers :/
<thiagoss> svn seems not to be working on my ubuntu. I think it is related to that ssl bug, I already updated ssl but it still doesn't work. Has someone faced this?
<amenado> LhiQuer-> good luck on spending another few hours
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: I have b43-fwcutter installed.
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: personal experience -- stale entries, bad records, etc.
<superfirelord42> bazhang, it looks like its definatly a hardy config
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: use 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.3
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, is this open or encrypted
<superfirelord42> bazhang, im a bit out of date on the repositories though, does it look like its missing some?
<lorddarkpat> I quit
<LhiQuer> amenado, no plans for tonight luckily
<_oOMOo_> Nubuntu have you tried disabling the attack site and forgery site checking? Edit > Preferences > Security. When I was testing Hardy these caused a lot of issues but again I thought they had been fixed. I use a Turion X2 and FF3 seems pretty stable now.
<imaginativeone> it didn't work
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: is what open or encrypted?
<Chipsa964> fyrestrtr, it says it requires an also force-reload
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, http://www.pastebin.ca/1076759 @ around line 443
<Chipsa964> *alsa
<imaginativeone> I can change the THEME in the login window, but not the individual graphic
<fyrestrtr> Chipsa964: well there you go.
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, I have done smartctl long test and no errors on disk
<fyrestrtr> imaginativeone: which graphic? For your user?
<Chipsa964> fyrestrtr, haha not sure how to do that
<jlewis> fyrestrtr: What is " use 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.3" that and where do I use it.
<bazhang> superfirelord42, that is a very bad sources.list; LhiQuer here is a fresh one :  http://aphroneo.net/sources.list
<imaginativeone> fyrestarter: nah, for the login window
<fyrestrtr> jlewis: new DNS servers
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, your wifi hotspot
<superfirelord42> bazhang, thought it was missing stuff...
<bazhang> yup
<fyrestrtr> imaginativeone: something other than the background?
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: security options are set to "none."
<imaginativeone> fyrestarter: yes
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, did it ever work with that driver?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> help
<LhiQuer> superfirelord42, should i?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> i have Lexmark z1320
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: Yes. It always worked until yesterday.
<takhs_o_asxhmos> any ideas?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, having the bad sources.list, using envy, along with the wrong kernel, you might consider reinstalling
<emosamurai1337> I didn't install anything yesterday.
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, should you what? replace the sources list with the one bazhang said, yes...
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, update broke it?
<LhiQuer> bazhang, I NEVER USED ENVY
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: strange -- could just be incomplete/bad chipset support.
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: maybe.
<takhs_o_asxhmos> hi
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: any other problems with the system? Strange stalls, hangs, etc.
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, before the Hardy upgrade everything was smooth
<takhs_o_asxhmos> i have problem installing lexmark z1320
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, no nothing yet
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: file a bug, seems like regression.
<LhiQuer> awwww.... nICE
<LhiQuer> GLib-GObject-ERROR **: g_type_plugin_*() invalidly modified type `GFileInfo'
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, uptime is 35 mins
<xzedn> emosamurai1337: great username
<emosamurai1337> xzedn: thnks
<xzedn> emosamurai1337: i was being sarcastic
<LhiQuer> so... shall i just do a nice, big, fat reinstall?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> anyone knows where i can find the PPD file for lexmark z1320 ???
<ZummiG777> Question: I've done some searching, but I can't find an answer.  Are there any 'Portable Apps' style linux applications for USB drives etc that don't involve running Wine?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: my suggestion would be to backup and do a fresh install.
<fyrestrtr> takhs_o_asxhmos: tried linuxprinting.org ?
<LhiQuer> okay
<LhiQuer> off to winblows now
<emosamurai1337> xzedn: my opinion of it stands, cocknibbler.
<LhiQuer> be right back
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, can you ping your router
<xzedn> emosamurai1337: lol
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, here is some smartctl output: http://www.pastebin.ca/1076764
<takhs_o_asxhmos> i will now
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, watch the language
<xzedn> anyway
<baegle> Is Alsa compiled into the hardy kernel by default?
<Tikek> bazhang, i have a feeling if we get the right stuff in and run apt-get, it will work
<Tikek> sorry, got disconnected
<superfirelord42_> why does it keep changing my nickname to that?
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: ping it from where? my desktop? probably no problem.
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, from the wireless one
<amenado> baegle-> you can find out by looking inside  /boot/config-xxxx
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: how do I ping it from my wireless one? 192.168.0.1?
<superfirelord42_> bazhang, did the person leave?
<bazhang> superfirelord42_, you need to register
<bazhang> superfirelord42_, he's still here
<pub> how would i go about recognizing my printer?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> help
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: disk seems very old.
<xzedn> when i make a launcher to a python script i made os.getcwd() returns the directory i ran the launcher from rather than the one that the script is in
<amenado> pub-> reading the label?
<xzedn> this is only a problem on ubuntu
<takhs_o_asxhmos> i want drivers for lexmark z1320
<fyrestrtr> pub: open an embassy and start diplomatic relations.
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, it is, Im going to change it, its just one of my disks in this server...
<superfirelord42_> bazhang, i know, i should... then my list of people here is corrupted...
<pub> fyrestrtr amenado -_-
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, but then again, no problems with it
<xzedn> i make the launcher run "python <script>" rather than making it executable, I'm not sure if that makes a difference
<bazhang> lets take the sarcasm to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: I'd switch it tbh, seems strange errors. Could just be approaching its MTBF / EOL
<baegle> So I've been trying to get audio working for days now and I'm completely stuck. Running Hardy using onboard audio on an Asus mobo. Can anyone provide some guidance. None of the tutorials or threads have seemed to work so far
<pub> must i install drivers for ubuntu to recognize my printer?
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, I think so too, however the test gave no errors at all
<Ducas> Greetings! Sort of random, but I just installed ubuntu to dual-boot, is there a ubuntu tool I could use to completely defrag my NTFS partitions?
<EPO> when I try to install flash plugin for firefox it says it's already installed yet, but flash doesn't work.
<xzedn> does anyone else have the same problem?
<bazhang> xzedn, there is also a #python channel if you dont get an answer here
<takhs_o_asxhmos> any help for lexmark z1320
<amenado> pub-> yes, ppd files, look into using cups   localhost:631
<crimsun_> baegle: run the alsa-info shell script and tell me the url
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: is it on an external card?
<crimsun_> EPO: do you use a proxy?
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: it did give errors.
<bonhoffer> any thoughts on why i get this:  sudo cd /var/lib/trac/FitWitWeb/
<bonhoffer> sudo: cd: command not found
<xzedn> bazhang: I know, but the problem only happens on ubuntu
<bonhoffer> that makes no sense to me
<EPO> crimsun_: No
<EPO> crimsun_: Well, i'm running ubuntu in vmware
<bazhang> bonhoffer, no need to sudo with cd
<fyrestrtr> takhs_o_asxhmos: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<unop> bonhoffer, cd is not an external command
<remu> Hey guys, whenever I use gnome apps to burn a data dvd, I get an error before the writing even begins, this happens with gnomebaker, brasero, and nautilus
<unop> bonhoffer, and yea, it does not make any sense :)
<remu> however, k3b works fine
<remu> anyone know what might be the problem?
<superfirelord42_> unop, he cuold overide it with the builtin
<bonhoffer> external command ?
<bazhang> Ducas, likely need to do it in windows
<superfirelord42_> unop, sudo builtin cd /path
<superfirelord42_> if i recall
<unop> bonhoffer,   cd /var/lib/trac/FitWitWeb/ && sudo your_command  or  sudo bash -c "cd /var/lib/trac/FitWitWeb/ && command"
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, well the extensive test with smartctl did not give errors. No its on mobo IDE
<bonhoffer> unop, bazhang : i need to be root to get in the directory
<unop> superfirelord42_, cd is a builtin which is why sudo fails
<bonhoffer> (i think)
<fyrestrtr> bonespur: sudo su -
<superfirelord42_> unop, ah...
<unop> bonhoffer, right, so cd there first and then issue your command
<takhs_o_asxhmos> thank you man
<bonhoffer> i don't think i have permissions as no sudo to get in the directory
<bonhoffer> sudo su - works . . .
<pub> amenado ty i will keep reading about it :)
<bonespur> eh?
<baegle> crimsun_: Looking for the script now
<fyrestrtr> bonhoffer: sssh -- dont' tell people I told you that.
<unop> bonhoffer, then do this.   sudo bash -c "cd /var/lib/trac/FitWitWeb/ && command"
<unop> bonhoffer, sudo su is redundant
<unop> sudo -i  instead
<bonhoffer> unop, interesting
<rockenrola> or sudo bash. it gaves you a root terminal
<unop> sudo bash is redundant too ..  sudo -i  instead
<bonhoffer> wait -- sudo su works great -- sudo alone doesn't work
<fyrestrtr> bonhoffer: man su ;)
 * unop gives up 
<baegle> crimsun_: http://pastebin.ca/1076776 is the alsa output
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: I can't ping my router.
<bonhoffer> unop, thanks -- got you
<emosamurai1337> I tried every 192.168.x.x that I could think of.
<fyrestrtr> sudo -i and sudo bash not the same thing afaik.
<unop> sudo -s  is tho
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, does your iwlist see the router?
<unop> but sudo -s is to be used with care
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai1337: first, your laptop needs to be on 192.168.1.xxx then you will be able to ping 192.168.1.0
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: no scan results.
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, and iwconfig sees the card (in ubuntu)?
<HappyUser> #(k)ubuntu-fr@irc.freenode.net
<TheRandom> Hi, have an issue with sound, anyone got 5 minutes?
<fyrestrtr> !ask | TheRandom
<ubottu> TheRandom: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DeFirence> ok, so now im going to install debian in vmware on ubuntu since i cant get my routing script to work on ubuntu but i got it to work on debian last time...
<HappyUser> hi is there a french speaking
<fyrestrtr> !fr | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<fyrestrtr> err
<superfirelord42_> !fr | HappyUser
<ubottu> HappyUser: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<fyrestrtr> !fr | HappyUser
<HappyUser> i want to install a desktop effects but i don't know
<Sansan> bounjour
<emosamurai1337> bazhang: When I type sudo iwconfig, it sees wlan0 and has an ESSID of "".
<superfirelord42_> HappyUser, are you on hardy?
<HappyUser> how to settle
<TheRandom> Question: Sound only works in 'Movie Player' I have set the sound preferences to use my C-MEDIA sound card, but it does not work, Xine reports it cannot find any audio drivers
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, let me get you a cli link
<cashmoney> omg fidelio just totally crashed X
<cashmoney> lol
<emosamurai1337> cli link?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 emosamurai1337
<fyrestrtr> emosamurai1337: iwlist ap
<bazhang> emosamurai1337, that link tells you how to associate with the ap
<cashmoney> were you guys aware of that? I know it's probably minute
<emosamurai1337> wlan0 Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<fyrestrtr> !info fidelio
<ubottu> fidelio (source: fidelio): gnome Hotline client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-13build1 (hardy), package size 142 kB, installed size 468 kB
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> Yes Hardy
<fyrestrtr> have no clue what hotline is and why I would need a client for it.
<cashmoney> lol
<fyrestrtr> but you should file a bug.
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> I do System > appearance
<cashmoney> fyrestrtr, it's a client using a hotline protocol. I used it for communicating with my web community friends at Digital Obsession
<Whitor> hi... I've got a thinkpad r50p ... I'm on 8.04... I'm having trouble getting the wireless working ... I typed dmesg and there was a bit of info pointing me to here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware    ...  have done this process and the error in dmesg has gone away, but my ath0 still won't hook up to my wlan
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> and then i got msg like it cannot be achieve
<superfirelord42_> HappyUser, you may have a video driver not right... what video card do you have?
<evilbug> how do i make a color scheme file to load into Text Editor?
<cashmoney> they do deviant art and other graphics
<baegle> crimsun_: what am I looking for in the alsa-info output? If I can learn to understand it, I can solve the problem myself
<ares-mars> hey guys i upgraded to hardy heron and was able to get XMMS running, but i'm lost as to xmms crossfade plugin. I tried installing it from a package but i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. audacious crossfade seems to make audacious not work at all. help!
<cashmoney> Would there be some sort of log report on the x crash?
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> please , how can i know this from terminal ?
<fyrestrtr> cashmoney: /var/log/Xorg0.log
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> Sorry i m yet a newbie
<Paradigm_Shift> has anybody else encountered a problem when updating their system with "package `gnome-system-monitor' is missing final newline"????
<fyrestrtr> cashmoney: Xorg.0.log iirc
<superfirelord42_> HappyUser, dont know off hte top of my head... anyone know how to get the video card info from a terminal?
<HappyUser> pliz
<Mr-Evol> lspci | glxinfo for 3d info
<anyedie> hello all, im having some real trouble
<superfirelord42_> HappyUser, please follow Mr-Evol's command and pastebin the output
<ares-mars> hey guys i upgraded to hardy heron and was able to get XMMS running, but i'm lost as to xmms crossfade plugin. I tried installing it from a package but i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. audacious crossfade seems to make audacious not work at all. help!
<fyrestrtr> Whitor: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Madwifi
<fyrestrtr> ares-mars: xmms is no longer supported iirc
<tgm4883_laptop> in the debian/install file, is there a way to rename the file that is getting installed to a  location?
<anyedie> i just had to hardboot and when i restarted im no longer able to access any folders, and my desktop icons vanished
<ares-mars> fyrestrtr: i know but audacious is no?
<Whitor> fyrestrtr, thanks, reading now
<masterclimby> audacious is
<HappyUser> name of display: :0.0
<HappyUser> display: :0  screen: 0
<HappyUser> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<HappyUser> server glx vendor string: SGI
<HappyUser> server glx version string: 1.2
<HappyUser> server glx extensions:
<FloodBot2> HappyUser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masterclimby> i use it
<HappyUser>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
<ares-mars> so why is audacious not playing at all when i choose crossfade plugin?
<TheRandom> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<TheRandom> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<TheRandom> error from 'Speaker-test'
<cashmoney> does ubuntu support nvidia-settings ?
<masterclimby> XMMS-crossfade does not work with recent versions of Audacious
<TheRandom> cashmoney, yes
<masterclimby> its a bug
<thenotsoemokid> I'm trying to do an XP dual boot, both are installed and in grub, but it won't boot XP, says it cannot find kernel
<masterclimby> so my suggestion is
<masterclimby> use both Audacious and XMMS
<masterclimby> or wait for the bug fix
<ares-mars> masterclimby: i know it does not. i did audacious-crossfade and it installed fine, but i why is it not working?
<masterclimby> k
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, add any disks lately ?
<acke_n> hey guys, i have music on smb://IP/share/music, what music player can i use, that can handle indexing of a smb share?
<TheRandom> acke_n,  try VLC
<fyrestrtr> ares-mars: run it from cli for a clue
<superfirelord42_> HappyUser, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<Whitor> vlc is very good
<fyrestrtr> acke_n: Totem
<thenotsoemokid> no... everything is just the same.  I just resized the Ubuntu partition, installed XP on it, and got it into the grub menu
<masterclimby> vlc is awesome for videos
<paf> Hello. I just upgraded some packages and now I have no sound. (on 8.04) Any ideas?
<TheRandom> on topics of sound, can anyone help me figure out why mine isnt working?
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, got another strange disk issue after upgrade. My new 250GB disk is not mounted as it should by fstab. Instead mtab says its mounted on / which is wrong because thats a totally other disk...
<ares-mars> masterclimby: my question is how can i get a player to play on crossfade mode? i can't get crossfade on either xmms or audacity which is why i'm asking for help
<superfirelord42_> HappyUser, and when you rerun that command, please use a pastebin
<ares-mars> fyrestrtr: what exactly is cli?
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, how did you get it into your grub menu ?
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: smells like UUID goof
<superfirelord42_> !pastebin > HappyUser
<ubottu> HappyUser, please see my private message
<acke_n> TheRandom, does VLC come with a nice interface to browse my music and stuff? i really like vlc as video player, but im sceptical to using it as a music browser?!
<fyrestrtr> ares-mars: command line interface, aka the terminal.
<paf> I lost many cursors in the volume control panel too.
<ares-mars> thnx
<Chipsa964> my delete button doesn't work...how do i fix it?
<TheRandom> acke_n, no, if you're looking for a music browsers Amarok might help you, I tend to just use the file browser myself!
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, anychance you can post your menu.lst in a pastebn website ?
<masterclimby> ﻿ares-mars: couldn't help you there i dont use crossfade
<thenotsoemokid> sure
<paf> Anybody has sound problems today?
<thenotsoemokid> Whitor: can you link me to a pastebin?  I've never used one before
<ventusignis> How can I remove Xgl?
<baegle> paf: I do
<TheRandom> paf, only Movie Player will play any sound for me.
<paf> TheRandom, you have a problem with sound too?
<acke_n> TheRandom, thought amarok was for kde? does it work in gnome as well?
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> acke_n: install banshee
<masterclimby> ﻿Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<superfirelord42_> anyone know the GtkHTML-2 package in ubuntu's name?
<j800r> yo, how can a remove an installed deb package that isn't from the package manager?
<TheRandom> acke_n, it does work for gnome
<thenotsoemokid> thx
<acke_n> fyrestrtr: aah banshee might be a good idea thx
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, the 250GB disk is never mounted by uuid. I dont understand...
<Chipsa964> thenotsoemokid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<TheRandom> paf, i've got no desktop sound, no sound in any apps and none in VLC or Amarok
<TheRandom> paf, Xine is having a hissy fit i think
<acke_n> fyrestrtr: i hope it works on ubuntu 6.06 for my old mac mini ;)
<Sansan> acke_n: you should try exile
<paf> baegle, TheRandom, I tried mplayer and vlc, they don't play any sound
<fyrestrtr> superfirelord42_: libgtkhtml2-0 you probably also want libgtkhtml2-dev
<TheRandom> paf, check System->Preferences->Sound
<superfirelord42_> fyrestrtr, thanks...
<TheRandom> paf, and also right click on the sound icon and go preferences (from toolbar)
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: what does your fstab say?
<baegle> paf: nothing plays sounds for me. Basic sound tests don't work, no sound if I  cat a file /dev/audio
<j800r> yo, someone? how do i remove an installed package that isn't from package manager or apt-get :\
<Sansan> acke_n: itś a amarok clon for gnome
<thenotsoemokid> Whitor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28484/
<Chipsa964> paf, try restarting alsa
<baegle> j800r: You use the method provided by that package
<TheRandom> baegle, I get Device or resource busy when trying to do speaker-test
<Fructose> Anyone know a way to get Tranmission to behave even slightly more intelligent in regards to local data verification? There is NO reason it should be verifying all of the data every time I open it.
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, somehow my disks are beeing mounted as wrong UUID. Looks like my system disk has now gotten the UUID of the 250GB disk. WHich is strange as I have not changed it but the upgrade did I guess
<anyedie> j800r: if right click uninstall
<TheRandom> Chipsa964, how does one restart alsa?
<paf> Chipsa964, how do you do that? I just rebooted.
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, thx reading
<j800r> um, ok.. tnx, i'll try that now
<Chipsa964> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<thenotsoemokid> thx
<acke> Sansan: its not include in the apt-get for ubuntu 6.06 i believe. i might get it from somewhere else?
<Zmax> hi.. I installed xfce4 but, removing it, I'm not able to remove dipendency not installed explicitely. How can I remove them? Is it possible to automate this process? Thanks.
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: this is one reason I stopped upgrading ://
<Chipsa964> thats what i do when my sound craps out on me
<Chipsa964> might not be the same issue though
<fyrestrtr> Zmax: try aptitude
<sdakak> I run ubuntu 8.04 on Dell Inspiron 1525. Since the last few days I am getting this message: usb 1-1: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start
<sdakak> usb 1-1: can't read configurations, error -71
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, what is the other? It actually went fine today except these minor things
<sdakak> ^ Before the 'reading files needed to boot'
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: I always forget to mount /home separately :)
<paf> Chipsa964, it didn't change anything
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, are you certan the  winxp install is on the 2nd partition ?
<Chipsa964> :(
<paf> TheRandom, I tried all the "tests" in sound preferences, nothing works.
<TheRandom> paf, mine work, but nothing else works
<fyrestrtr> paf: restart alsa
<thenotsoemokid> well, the xp install read the partition between the ubuntu partition and the swap space
<Chipsa964> fyrestrtr, he already did that
<baegle> TheRandom: speaker-test just keeps testing Front Left over and over
<HappyUser> awfully sorry the previous paste is not intentionaly
<sdakak> Who put 'tt' in ubottu?
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, :) why mounting by uuid anyway? I'm guessing I could just remove the UUID and uncomment the /dev/sdc1 and everythings gonna be fine=
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, a quick trial and error thing to do would be to 'e' the line in grub and change the 1 to 2 then 3 then 4 ... just incase its hanging out on some weird partition number
<TheRandom> baegle, you get sound?
<Zmax> fyrestrtr, aptitude remove xfce4 removed only xfce4 pkg.
<agentjon> Zmax - I had that same problem  - you uninstall xubuntu-desktop and xfce4-desktop and still you have a bunch of leftover stuff, right?
<baegle> TheRandom: no
<LhiQuer> wow, i have never seen 694mb of pure garbage download that quickly
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42_>are you there
<paf> fyrestrtr, I just did, it didn't work
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: I'm not sure tbh. I use labels anyway.
<Whitor> thenotsoemokid, let me check my menu.lst
<TheRandom> baegle, mine doesnt even get that far
<TheRandom> so your leading me
<LhiQuer> i downloaded the server version :D lol
<paf> fyrestrtr, TheRandom, it broke when I upgraded this morning.
<thenotsoemokid> Whitor: K, thanks.  I'll be back on in a bit if I can't get that working
<superfirelord42_> HappyUser, yes, do you know how to pastebin that output?
<sdakak> Someone my usb 1-1 problem at bootup?
<baegle> TheRandom: damn. What's your mobo?
<paf> all my sound menus are very different since then.
<Xpistos> Anybody know if there is a rhythmbox Chat?
<Zmax> agentjon, yes, synaptic does not remove dipendency not installed explicitely.
<superfirelord42_> !pastebin | HappyUser
<ubottu> HappyUser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42_>no
<TheRandom> baegle, im using a C-MEDIA card
<TheRandom> baegle, my mobo is nVidia
<Xpistos> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ventusignis> How can I remove Xgl?
<trigsenior> son,g bird is good but not in reposities
<trigsenior> songbird*
<LhiQuer> hey, i have an open-to-the-floor question
<agentjon> Zmax - yeah i think aptitude can help you out there...it's "smarter" than apt-get in that regard
<TheRandom> paf, mine worked for awhile, and now nothing
<LhiQuer> how come all of a sudden i become arrogant when i boot into windows?
<fyrestrtr> LhiQuer: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheRandom> LhiQuer, because you have experienced a better operating system
<paf> TheRandom, is your problem related to a recent upgrade?
<TheRandom> paf, I installed straight to 8.04
<LhiQuer> TheRandom, may i add vista
<paf> TheRandom, my 8.04 was working fine until now.
<LhiQuer> ok fyrestrtr
<paf> until this morning's update.
<TheRandom> paf, mine worked briefly, perhaps its a borked update
<HappyUser> the link wan't open :-)
<acke> hey trying to mount my smb with mount -t smbfs share mountpoint is that wrong?
<TheRandom> LhiQuer, then ubuntu is DEFINATLY a better OS ^_^
<agentjon> Zmax - also check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=279036&postcount=11
<Xpistos> LATE!
<paf> Anybody has solved a sound problem this week?
<palomer> hello
<Whitor> LhiQuer, vista is the new WindowsME. enjoy at your own peril :)
<palomer> I have an nvidia graphics card and I'm stuck at 640x480
<TheAWay> brb
<palomer> fresh install
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, did you replace the source.list?
<j800r> yo, i'm still having trouble. i cant find an uninstall. i tried updating to the latest deluge package, i've had problems, and now i cant find the uninstall anywhere :\
<Whitor> my windows games work better in wine than on vista :)
<trigsenior> ubuntu is an terrible game , i installed it and it erazed my hard drive , what should i do ?
<baegle> paf: what solutions have you tried? Are you trying with alsa, pulse, or oss?
<Whitor> trigsenior, lol
<baegle> j800r: how did you install it?
<j800r> via a ubuntu deb package
<paf> baegle, I tried all of them in "sound preferences", and I tried auto-detect. Nothing worked.
<superfirelord42> trigsenior, ? did you tell it to take up the whole drive?
<LhiQuer> IT HAS DOWNLOADED!!!
<Sansan> acke: ??
<baegle> j800r: what command did you use? dpkg?
<j800r> no, none
<trigsenior> well ye =(
<baegle> the gui then?
<j800r> just opened the deb
<j800r> yes
<baegle> j800r: dpkg --help
<superfirelord42> trigsenior, then what did you expect, its supposed to erase the whole drive if you tell it to use the whole drive
<acke> Sansan: how do i mount a smbshare? since banshee cant work on the smb share directly maybe i can have it mounted first?
<HappyUser> <ubottu>the site is in netherland ?
<j800r> ok
<superfirelord42> trigsenior, if you wanted to save a windows partition, you had to tell it to.....
<mookid> My refresh rate option is locked at 50Hz - can someone help please?
<marcules> hi there
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> is there a cmd to make a paste here
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All, SkyStar2.8 Does Works with Linux ?
<HappyUser> please
<fyrestrtr> acke: Places > Connect to Server
<_Edik93_> hay
<_Edik93_> wer hat bock in ma band
<_Edik93_> bande
<trigsenior> no very fun game thought is it ?
<Sansan> acke: i really dont konw
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, i think there is a command to do a pastebin from the command line, but hte easy way, is copy it, and paste it inside a pastebin, such as pastebin.ubuntu.com
<legend2440> j800r: if you installed with a deb package then it will be in synaptic
<superfirelord42> trigsenior, its not a game, its an OS....
<bazhang> HappyUser, install pastebinit then cat the command to that
<acke> fyrestrtr: thanks ill try that
<j800r> ahh, ok, if you're sure
<j800r> certainly makes it a lot easier
<Blaze_Boy> how can i get ubuntu hardy faster ?
<Sansan> acke: exaile --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-exaile-media-player-and-enjoy-your-music.html
<fyrestrtr> pastebinit is the command
<j800r> blaze_boy: you want it faster?? it's fast enough i'd say. maybe you should try xubuntu
<bazhang> not really; it is cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<fyrestrtr> Blaze_Boy: while booting the laptop, run fast with it.
<TychoQuad> i removed some kernels manually and now i can't get rid of them in synaptic, can anyone help me?
<XTron> has anyone heard any issues with glibc in either 8.04 or a version before that?
<fyrestrtr> Blaze_Boy: or, the safe way -- add more memory to it.
<baegle> superfirelord42: I think you are being a bit too helpful... :)
<superfirelord42> baegle, ?
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42>Okay. thanks i'm waiting cause the site won't open :-)
<insurin> I have installed vmware server and ma using backtrack 3. I have it up and running but when inside of backtrack 3 I cannot see my Cisco Aironet 350 wifi card. I have triend adding a network card within the machine settings but I am just getting a virtual lan based one, any ideas?
<Blaze_Boy> thanks fyrestrtr
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, did you do apt-get install pastebinit?
<baegle> I'm pretty sure trigsenior is having a little fun with you
<XTron> any programs i install from a .run file go to a text-based install and give some errors rather than the nice gui install that i'm used to
<XTron> i don
<bazhang> Blaze_Boy, turn off compiz. get adblock plus for firefox
<fyrestrtr> TychoQuad: uninstall the corresponding packages (just search for the version numbers)
<andy_brizza> hi all. I am trying to install 8.0.4.1 desktop, and when booting from the CD it stops amid lots of lines starting "SQUAFS error:" . MD5SUM is OK, and CD checks out when tested. Anyone any ideas?
<XTron> i don't know what the problem is
<TychoQuad> tried, they fail error exit status 1
<anyedie> ah! my home folder is not working, nor is my computer folder, and i cannot right click my desktop!
<superfirelord42> TychoQuad, thats because it wants to delete the kernels... you need to make some fake files to replace the ones you deleted for it to delete... if i recall
<CartoonCat> Hello. Is there a 'pain free' way of moving from Debian Etch to Ubuntu (or Kubuntu)
<paf> baegle, TheAWay when I open Volume Controls, I don't have "Input Sources" anymore!
<bazhang> CartoonCat, dowload the livecd then install
<paf> and I don't see anywhere asking my if headphones are plugged in
<j800r> yo, thanks for the help guys, i got my original deluge version back on and everything's running smoothly again
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, because of some package diffrences, it could be quite difficult.. and the livecd method will erase you data...
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> Okay here is the url : http://paste.ubuntu.com/28486/
<HappyUser> yeah
<CartoonCat> I know the live cd will, as I asked, 'pain free'
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, the best method is to backup your data, delete everything from a fresh install from a livecd and put your stuff pack
<HappyUser> I think y will enjoy this :-)
<amenado> CartoonCat-> whats pain free? you take tylenol? :P
<bazhang> CartoonCat, as in changing repos etc?
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, do you have a seperate /home paritions?
<TychoQuad> mmm, no other way? it might be quicker to reinstall them, and then remove them :P
<baegle> paf: I found something!!!!! I got static finally! Something was muted
<remsSs> hello everybody
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, lol it was all an combination of loose wire and crazy UUID mapping
<paf> baegle, classic. How did you do that?
<acke> Sansan: thnx
<Blaze_Boy> If i installed new processor will ubuntu Run OR not ?
<HappyUser> The url of my previous paste about graphical card who don't work with desktop effects
<baegle> paf: opened up volume control and cycled through all of the devices
<HappyUser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28486/
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, im looking at it...
<baegle> paf: and one of them had the mute on
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: lol
<XTron> does anyone know why every application i have seems to think that I have glibc 2.1 installed when I actually have 2.7 installed, which i believe is the default version for 8.04?
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> thank you man
<amenado> Blaze_Boy-> it depends if its supported by ubuntu,
<paf> baegle, which one was it?
<CartoonCat> superfirelord42, nope, so its going to be painful. I hate having to get out the backup hd is all.
<sebrock_> fyrestrtr, thank you anyway pal :D
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<TychoQuad> thanks for your help
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, then run the last commmand again to pastebin
<paf> baegle, you had the problem after an install or after an upgrade?
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, sorry, i guess so...
<fyrestrtr> sebrock_: no problem, glad its sorted.
<baegle> paf: fresh install
<CartoonCat> bazhang, yea changing repos would be nice, I didnt think it was likely but worth a shot
<Blaze_Boy> amenado-> from celeron 2.4 to pantium 3.1 ?
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, there is one other way.. but its more painfull
<fyrestrtr> XTron: have you installed the -dev equivalent?
<bazhang> Blaze_Boy, anything intel is golden
<CartoonCat> superfirelord42, we might have diffrent ideas of painful, what ya got
<amenado> Blaze_Boy-> pantium 3.1 ?  ummmm..you try and see
<paf> baegle, my problem is, most of my devices disappeared this morning after I rebooted after an upgrade.
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, in hte live cd, resize your partions, add a /home partition, transfer data, then install... that would transfer youre /home data without using a backup disk
<paf> :-(
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, but unless you *really* dont want to get out your backup disk... thats probably harder...
<paf> and I don't have any Input Source in Volume Control -> Options
<superfirelord42> and a small chance the resize can fail
<baegle> paf: what got upgraded?
<paf> baegle, I don't remember.
<paf> the kernel, maybe?
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42>here  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/28487/
<XTron> fyrestrtr: would that be libc6-dev?
<fyrestrtr> XTron: sound like it.
<LrdMtrod> Is there any repositories one can reach for software when using 6.10?
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<fyrestrtr> LrdMtrod: I don't believe so.
<paf> baegle, ok, I have sound now, but I have to plug the speakers behind my PC. The front output doesn't work though.
<HappyUser> I ve been back to 5 minutes
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, looking...
<paf> I didn't fix the problem, but this will do for now, I am tired of it.
<baegle> paf: check the cables!
<benanzo> I need to forward local connections from port 80 to port 9980 so I can accept SSH connections despite my company using a proxy server than forbids anything but http, https, smtp, pop and imap
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, hmm, strange... it didnt accpet the var, do "export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<superfirelord42> "
<baegle> paf: that shouldn't be a software issue. Open up the case and make sure the connections are good
<paf> baegle, the cable is right, but it seems the upgraded muted the front output, and I don't know how to fix it.
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, without the quotes of course...
<benanzo> I have a computer at home that listens on 9980 for SSH
<XTron> nope, didn't work =/
<XTron> it's troubling because no one seems to know the answer to this issue
<CartoonCat> superfirelord42, well the issue is that the backups are miles away (and its a holiday weekend here). Maybe ill just wait till next week, im getting a 1tb usb backpack drive for the laptop
<amenado> benanzo-> are you ready to get laid off?
<paf> baegle, this computer hasn't move in weeks.
<baegle> paf: weird. Well, I kind of have sound now. so I'm off to poke around some more. later
<paf> later
<benanzo> yes
<baegle> we'll meet again and talk sound
<amenado> benanzo-> then use port 80 at your home instead of 9980
<anyedie> hello all, my all of the folders on my desktop disappeared and i cannot open any folders from anywhere now (expect for terminal)
<benanzo> Well, I'd rather just have something forward localhost:80 to localhost:9998 so I don't have to restart sshd all the time
<bazhang> anyedie, did you use gksudo nautilus?
<glitsj16> hi all
<benanzo> is that possible?
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, hehe, i want a TB usb drive, im still on a 512... yeah, think your best route it is to wait...
<anyedie> bazhang: what is that?
<fyrestrtr> benanzo: iptables can take care of that.
<CartoonCat> superfirelord42, buy.com special for 150
<bazhang> anyedie, you have root enabled?
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, realy? cool, i will have to look at that, anyways, we are ot....
<benanzo> I tried to do it with nc but could never get authenticated after connection
<CartoonCat> just can not pass it uphehe
<CartoonCat> ooh my bad
<amenado> benanzo-> yes use iptables NAT
<cvelasquez> hi
<anyedie> bazhang: I have nautilus on, and i just tried sudo'ing on
<cvelasquez> I just messed up my computer boot
<anyedie> i booted up this time and my folders were on my desktop, but there icons were different, and when i clicked them they vanished
<stephenmount> read
<cvelasquez> it won't start
<overturn> ºº£¿
<cvelasquez> any help?
<DjViper> where is the "extract here..." code stored for nautilus?
<ph8> cvelasquez:  any errors?
<anyedie> and now i cannot access anything through a gui and cannot right cilck on my desktop
<benanzo> instead of messing with iptables (which I'm really not very familiar with) can this be done using SSH port forwarding?
<bazhang> anyedie, dont do that
<CartoonCat> benanzo, I missed it, but, why not just have your router forward it?
<amenado> benanzo not the way you have described your current layout
<anyedie> bazhang: what should i do?
<benanzo> duh
<benanzo> thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> /win/win 27
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> i just downloaded the iso for ubuntu 8 and was wondering what program I could use to burn it to a cd
<cvelasquez> ph8: thx for helping. The thing is that I wanted to install ubuntu instead of debian but the computer won't boot CDs (hardware problem, not BIOS, unfixable by now), so I was going to use wubi or sth like that but there was too little space allocated for linux. I tried to expand it but I had to delete linux partitions first, which, I know its a problem but I intended to do everything in the same moment so that when I restarted the computer 
<cvelasquez> go into the installer. But vista's shrink option wouldn't allow more than 4 GB when I have almost 40 free GB, so I thought maybe I should restart. When I realized what a terrible mistake I had done GRUB was printing error 22.
<amenado> sam555-> do you have an existing linux on your machine?
<cvelasquez> ph8: sorry for taking so long
<CartoonCat> mmm, does the livecd support installing to a USB HD enclosure?
<sam555> amenado: no, winxp
<Dr_willis> sam555,  i like the tool 'burnatonce'  theres others out also
<sam555> amenado: trying to use winxp to burn the iso and then ultimately dual boot winxp and ubuntu
<sam555> Dr_willis: thanks!
<Dr_willis> CartoonCat,  i hear it can.. but external usb drives can be.. tricky :)
<ph8> cvelasquez:  So you're trying to get back into your debian partition? Did you do anything to it in the windows partitionner?
<CartoonCat> Dr_willis, true, part of why I asked, i think i have a 100GB hd someplace and I know ive a usb/ide adapter
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, it does, but sometimes, computers choose not to obey the bootloader
<amenado> sam555-> not sure what windows xp product to burn such iso
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, and since a 1TB USB is newer, its more likly to have troubles with the bios
<sam555> amenado: Dr_Willis gave me a suggestions, thanks man
<cvelasquez> ph8: impossible to do so, I deleted that partition and extended vista's to use everything, I'm looking for a way to restore boot, only that.
<fyrestrtr> cvelasquez: boot with the vista dvd
<CartoonCat> superfirelord42, I wont be using the TB for booting, its for media storage for the laptop when I travel.
<fyrestrtr> cvelasquez: and repair the MBR from there.
<ph8> cvelasquez:  So you want to boot to vista?
<cvelasquez> fyrestr: I don't have it
<ph8> do you know which (hd) device it resides on?
<cvelasquez> ph8: is the only operating system on the computer right now
<cvelasquez> but wait
<cvelasquez> I have now found out that it was able to boot CDs
<superfirelord42> CartoonCat, then it should work if your comptuer supports it... i have used alot of bootable distros, they generally work great, then you will have one or two computers, that choose not to read it...
<cvelasquez> I had to do some weird key combinations but it works.
<elo> what's a good program for web designing to use on linux? similar to what homesite used to be like (now dreamweaver [FAIL])
<cvelasquez> fyrestr: pls if you could point me where to download vista's recovery disc..
<cvelasquez> damn
<cvelasquez> I'm so stupid today
<cvelasquez> fyrestr: not a problem
<cvelasquez> fyrestr: nevermind
<soundnor> when I try alsamixer it only gives me audio type but not the actual chipset info, and I only have one volume bar to change why is that? isnt ubuntu detecting my audio card properly?
<cvelasquez> what I need to know now is if ubuntu 8.04 install CD can resize vista's ntfs partition safely
<CartoonCat> superfirelord42, thats fine, it will just be used on this box (I realy should nuke everything on this one anyhow, my storage method broke down and ive junk all over including 2 ntfs drives)
<cvelasquez> I'de be very glad if so
<MaximLevitsky> soundnor: how about gnome-volume-control?
<ph8> cvelasquez:  You can definitely run gparted on it, I don't know how NTFS is organised though
<datalus> When will ubuntu update its package for ruby from 1.8.6 to 1.8.7?
<CartoonCat> ! duh, stupid me, why use the usb/ide, ive a spare port on the promise
<ubottu> CartoonCat: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ph8> better to use the live cd to fix grub, then resize vista, from vista
<MXIIA> How do I make a package stop appearing on the update list?
<unop> cvelasquez, gparted (on the CD) does resize partitions quite well -- but that isn't good enough, you must always have a backup of your data
<soundnor> MaximLevitsky: i cant use it, im not using any x right now, im in bash with no x
<cvelasquez> ok
<Fezzler> My nvidia driver is not working or showing up in Hardware Drivers (Hardy), should I start from scratch?
<cvelasquez> thx a lot guys
<molgrum> hardy-security is listed as third-party software for me, and i can't tick the checkbox.. any ideas?
<MaximLevitsky> soundnor:  I didn't understand you first, what you see in alsamixer
<glitsj16> elo: http://www.designvitality.com/blog/2007/10/25-open-source-web-design-programs-and-tools-you-should-already-know-about/ has a nice overview
<elo> thanks a lot every1!
<Dr_willis> datalus,  unless theres some security issues.. it will most likely get updated in the next release.
<Dr_willis> datalus,  not normally befor then.
<soundnor> MaximLevitsky: Card CA0106 Chipset: blank and everything else is blank except for one volume bar
<datalus> ah, because according to the ruby site there are some security issues w/ ruby 1.8.6
<Ducas> I just installed ubuntu to dual-boot, is there a ubuntu tool I could use to completely defrag my NTFS partitions?
<MaximLevitsky> soundnor:  try just for case alsamixer -Dhw:0
<Dr_willis> datalus,  watch the packports and security repositories then.  Ive seen befor where ubuntu keeps an older version, but patches them to remove security issues.
<datalus> okay, thanks.
<Dr_willis> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in hardy
<superfirelord42> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Ducas> thanks :D
<superfirelord42> Dr_willis, was that what you where looking for?
<cvelasquez> one thing
<yoyoned> how do I make emerge skip dependencies I don't want installed.  For instance, I want to install gnome without firefox or evolution
<MaximLevitsky> soundnor:  I suspect that alsamixer might pick the pulseaudio mixer
<Dr_willis> superfirelord42,  i know better then to try to deftag ntfs from linux. :) heh . but Ducas  may want it. heh
<unop> yoyoned, emerge? are you on gentoo ?
<cvelasquez> is it possible to restore boot loading with a live cd (sth like installing grub exclusively in the MBR without another disk partition)?
<superfirelord42> Dr_willis, yeah, same here... ill let windows do what windows wants on that....
<yoyoned> unop: oops, wrong window
<Fezzler> What is the best way to complete remove nvidia driver and reinstall?
<Breizh> hello from france !
<Fezzler> Can I have Ubuntu tell me what drivers are best for my monitor?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Fezzler, how you installed nvidia driver
<Fezzler> Synaptic
<palomer> hello
<Breizh> i have a problem with nvidia and my kernel !
<soundnor> MaximLevitsky: same thing, same output, same volume bar (just one)
<Antaga> back:)
<palomer> I have an nvidia card, but when I try to use the proprietary drivers I can only set it to 640x480, it's a super fresh install
<Fezzler> MaximLevitsky> Use synaptic to uninstall?
<MaximLevitsky> soundnor: probably this is kernel isuue
<MaximLevitsky> soundnor:  try to ask at #alsa
<katad0t1s> hi. I really cant figure out how to share a folder (hardy pc) with windows laptop
<MaximLevitsky> Fezzler: exactly
<Breizh>  the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.05,
<Breizh> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.09
<soundnor> MaximLevitsky: okay thanks though for your help
<palomer> Breizh, having the same problem as me?
<monkeyboy> does anyone have a good guide to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.25 ?
<_empemp_> lost my sound, haven't done anything really. got a notebook with a integrated realtek 97 chip i think.  are there any programs that can show a meter that audio is playing?
<dan_haifa> Hi
<XTron> does anyone know how to force applications to detect glibc as version 2.7?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Breizh, this is known issue, two parts of nvidia driver don't match
<Chipsa964> monkeyboy, http://blog.gunbladeiv.com/2008/05/ubuntu-how-to-upgrade-to-2625-kernel.html
<monkeyboy> thanks Chipsa964
<RobbingDaHood> Where can I find and edit my $PATH variables so they stay in effect after I logged of?
<MaximLevitsky> Breizh: probably it is better to update kernel driver
<unop> RobbingDaHood, ~/.bashrc
<Breizh> with synaptique Maxim ?
<MaximLevitsky> Breizh: try to search for correct driver in synaptic
<unop> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-10ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4206 kB, installed size 10436 kB
<LhiQuer_> hey people
<unop> XTron, if you are on hardy - libc is already at version 2.7
<LhiQuer_> how can i add a delay to grub?
<XTron> right
<XTron> but all my applications are detecting it as 2.1
<MaximLevitsky> Breizh: X works for you now? (I mean failsafe mode)
<XTron> and it's VERY frustrating
<Breizh> yes with compiz too
<Breizh> but no direct rendering
<MaximLevitsky> Breizh: you have nvidia card?
<snarkster> what does this mean? "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet"."
<unop> XTron, which one do you have installed?  apt-cache policy libc6
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer_ gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst       add some time in there
<Breizh> yes
<Breizh> 7600 GS AGP
<RobbingDaHood> unop: I have been in that file before and cant find where I post my new paths
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster It means you added something that isnt working
<XTron>  Installed: 2.7-10ubuntu3
<MaximLevitsky> Breizh: I have exactly same card but pci express btw
<unop> RobbingDaHood, add a new line at the very bottom like this.   export PATH=$PATH:/my/new/directory
<LhiQuer_> jack_sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<snarkster> oh. damn... but the webpage doesnt say it esperimental
<unop> XTron, are you trying to build something?
<MaximLevitsky> Breizh: what happens when you try direct rendering?
<AliDurrani> Why most people install Ubuntu i dont think its better than Fedora
<Breizh> my    glxinfo | grep direct ........>the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.05,
<Breizh> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.09
<patco444> Proactol™ is a groundbreaking development in weight loss treatment, and is exactly what over weight people have been waiting for - http://track.moreniche.com/hit.php?w=119443&s=38
<unop> !ot | AliDurrani
<ubottu> AliDurrani: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snarkster> plase excuse my typing, i have my rught arm in a sling
<XTron> i've got a bunch of old games that i'm executing the .run file on
<glitsj16> LHiQuer: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there's a "timeout" var you can use (seconds before automatically booting the default entry) .. if that's what you need
<RIT_Steve> anyone ever use kernelcheck before?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster I have no idea what howto you were reading, was it specifically for your release of ubuntu
<cappicard> hm... this is getting irritating. still have no sound in flash (x64 hardy)
<Breizh> <MaximLevitsky> install driver with envyNG
<XTron> and they're all saying the same thing:  You are running a x86 machine with glibc-2.1. Operating System: Debian GNU/Linux (or
<snarkster> nah not reallu, it was for gutsy.
<RobbingDaHood> unop: thx I try to reboot now
<snarkster> but im still new enough to not know what means
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster YOu need to read the fine print on those things
<unop> XTron, not sure then, the script that detects the glibc version might be buggy
<monkeyboy> Chipsa964: ppa.launchpad doesnt seem to have 2.6.25 on it
<snarkster> gotcha
<snarkster> thanx
<XTron> the problem is the .run files have all worked fine in previous versions of ubuntu
<XTron> it wasn't until i upgraded to 8.04 that i've been having this problem
<unop> XTron, as a last resort try this.  sudo aptitude install glibc-source
<MaximLevitsky> Breizh: I really don't understand how could X work with compiz, but have different vesions of kernel and X nvidia drivers
<dan_haifa> I installed WinXP on the disk where was Ubuntu 7.04 and Win write new MBR where Linux isn't present. How I can restore my Linux?
<unop> XTron, and perhaps this too. sudo aptitude reinstall libc6
<Breizh> me too don't understand !
<RobbingDaHood> unop: it worked thank you
<unop> !grub | dan_haifa
<ubottu> dan_haifa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> RobbingDaHood, you didn't need to reboot . a simple logout would have done
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> are you there. I'm back
<Breizh> but it's work for compiz !!!
<RobbingDaHood> unop: did I write reboot? sry I meant logout ;)
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, yup, on the command, do the same things, execpt run export (whateverthedebugthingwas)
<HappyUser> I do the command it return the same
<superfirelord42> then the command
<HappyUser> oops
<HappyUser> :-)
<HappyUser> yes
<cappicard> hrmm... anyone have sound working in flash in x64 hardy?
<Chipsa964> monkeyboy, as per the link, i dont think the release is official yet
<Chipsa964> but i could be wrong
<MaximLevitsky> I need to go now
<XTron> unop, i realize this would be a bit troublesome, but would you try this demo and see if you get teh same problem?  I'm sorry to ask this of you, but you're the first person to attempt to assist me with this in the 45 mins i've been in here
<monkeyboy> i need it for my wifi card :x
<monkeyboy> cant find it anywhere
<Sansan> cappicard: did you google  your problem?
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, actually that was my mistake, i left that off
<Breizh> <MaximLevitsky> i uninstall all driver and "réinstall" ? (sorry for my english !
<Sansan> cappicard: i guess a lot of people have the same problem
<unop> XTron, i have to go finish up on something now -- i could try it out when i come back -- why not ask someone else who runs hardy to try it out#?
<XTron> ok np.
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<HappyUser> i' ve type :  export  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose and nothing appears
<CrocoJet> exist some kindapplet that show signal wireless connection?
<bucky1> how do i send control+alt+delete to a serial console I have opened in Putty?
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, after you do that, do the other command...
<monkeyboy> anyone here on 2.6.25 kernel ?
<kriss> CrocoJet, nm-applet ?
<wols_> !anyone < monkeyboy
<ubottu> wols_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols_> !anyone | monkeyboy
<HappyUser> so i re do the the "lspci | glxinfo ?
<ubottu> monkeyboy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<superfirelord42> hehe... wrong direction...
<wols_> HappyUser: that is nonsense
<CrocoJet> let me try
<superfirelord42> wols_, ? how so?
<wols_> what would glxinfo do with lspci output again?
<HappyUser> I think i don't have any graphicl card because it is integrated i ask my brother
<superfirelord42> wols_, thats a command someone else gave us earlier... im not sure... it had valid output...
<cvelasquez> can I record DVDs with ubuntu 8.04 live cd??
<wols_> HappyUser: you still have one. it's just inside your nortbridge. pastebin the output of lspci and the content of Xorg.0.log
<Chipsa964> monkeyboy, http://blog.gunbladeiv.com/search?q=kernel&x=0&y=0 about a third of the way down
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, then you have an integrated graphics card, still a graphics card...
<daemon3> In Windows, is it possible to install second life on an external drive, i.e. USB?
<wols_> superfirelord42: it will simply display the glxinfo output
<monkeyboy> checking... thanks again Chipsa964
<superfirelord42> wols_, not sure if you heard hte begining, he is trying to get the windowing effects to work...
<HappyUser> the previsous EXPORT i ' ve do is not warn for me then ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > daemon3
<HappyUser> oh my God
<wols_> superfirelord42: I can imagine. see the things I requested
<ubottu> daemon3, please see my private message
<daemon3> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<superfirelord42> wols_, ok
<LhiQuer_> hey people
<HappyUser> <wols_>i got on http://paste.ubuntu.com/28487/
<LhiQuer_> anyone got a guide on installing compiz?
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer_, hello, any luck?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer_ /j #compiz
<HappyUser> what is Xorg.O.log .
<HappyUser> ?
<wols_> HappyUser: no you don't. it's not what I asked at all
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer_ Most likely your video card is not setup correctly
<wols_> HappyUser: a logfile in /var/log
<HappyUser> okay
<LhiQuer_> brb
<superfirelord42> Jack_Sparrow, he has a corruped hardy install, could he be missing his compiz packages?
<cappicard> hrmm... my 15th attempt to reinstall flash...
<HappyUser> <wols_>: please where is ti i'm a nuibee
<HappyUser> on the root
<HappyUser> ?
<LhiQuer> :O Jack_Sparrow, who was that?
<Jack_Sparrow> cappicard There is a reason we try to get new users to run 32 bit
<cappicard> this is ridiculoua...
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, i need to get the settings manager
<HappyUser> i do "cd \" to find it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer A rude pat msg
<cappicard> it was working a month ago
<cappicard> (I spent more in vista)
<cappicard> er-more time
<cappicard> i can see flash movies but no sound
<XTron> ﻿Does anyone here have ubuntu 6.10 or earlier?  If so, I need your assistance
<snarkster> what is the command to find out what version you are using?
<LhiQuer> 64-bit is like hddvd... it's good, it's amazing, but it's not worth the effort
<yggdrasi1> hello, can somone help me with this problem ?
<quinten> hi, i've been having a lot of trouble getting my Thinkpad R50e to wake up from standby mode on 8.04. Anybody have any suggestions?
<HappyUser> wols_> where is the /var/log ?
<LhiQuer> aww crap
<yggdrasi1> yggdrasil@Sharky:~$ sudo iwconfig ath0 mode Ad-Hoc
<yggdrasi1> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<LhiQuer> unregged
<LhiQuer> stuff this
<wols_> HappyUser: where you just said: /varlog
<wols_> HappyUser: where you just said: /var/log
<dan_haifa> thanks'
<HappyUser> okay
<superfirelord42> LhiQuer, did they get hardy fully fixed on your machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<LhiQuer> superfirelord42, yep
<wols_> !cli | HappyUser
<ubottu> HappyUser: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<snarkster> what is the command to find out version you are using
<LhiQuer> are we all in unregged for a reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster lsb_release -a
<cpierce_> !madwifi | yggdrasl1
<ubottu> yggdrasl1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HappyUser> Super :-) these are my very first command on terminal thank you guy
<yggdrasi1> it looks like a bug
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow,
<HappyUser> i do it huhu
<snikker> i'm tring to install dbus with synaptic (in chroot) but i got a post install error with code 1... how can i fix this?
<snarkster> thanx jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<HappyUser> wols_> i have 3 files
<Bogh> HappyUser: http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal   great tutorial
<XTron> ﻿is anyone here running ubuntu 6.10 or earlier?  if so i need your help!
<wols_> HappyUser: Xorg.0.log is only ONE file. not 3
<wols_> HappyUser: and lspci output too please
<HappyUser> Xorg.0.log   Xorg.0.log.old Xorg.20.log
<Jack_Sparrow> XTron edgy has reached end of life
<quinten> anybody know where to start fixing problems with standby with my thinkpad? i'm willing to experiment ... neither standby nor suspend to disk works properly
<XTron> i know it has =[
<XTron> this problem with glibc is driving me nuts though
<HappyUser> how can i edit the files or should i send it as a files?
<Jack_Sparrow> XTron You would be way better off upgrading
<XTron> i am running 8.04
<XTron> 8.04 is the problem
<HappyUser> something like vi ?
<wbmj> XTron: then why the question about 6.10
<superfirelord42> HappyUser, gedit filename
<HappyUser> okay
<superfirelord42> that lets you edit graphicly...
<Bogh> HappyUser: sudo gedit filename
<XTron> because 6.10 works fine
<XTron> and 8.04 doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> Bogh gksudo gedit please ,  dont use sudo on gui apps
<XTron> i need someone to tell me what their ls /lib/libc* looks like
<XTron> because i suspect a file name has changed
<XTron> and needs to be symbolically linked
<chazco> Hi... anyone know of a good way to test if my laptops CPU is functioning correctly on Ubuntu?
<snarkster> hey jack this is where i got info about voice control applet. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome-voice-control
<Bogh> Jack_Sparrow: okay...
<HappyUser> yes i got it
<snarkster> guess i need to file a bug
<HappyUser> it seems long file text. I post it then
<HappyUser> ?
<Vanisher> is there an nvidia dual screen setup guru in the house?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster You said earlier you used a howto for gutsy
<snarkster> yah but they are the same.
<Bogh> Vanisher: It's easy to setup with the nvidia gui tool
<Jack_Sparrow> Vanisher twinview ..  dont use xinerama if you expect to run effects
<HappyUser> wols_> i' ve got the Xorg.0Log
<HappyUser> i post it ?
<Fezzler> nvidia ez.  ha.  I've been struggling for weeks to get it going and I'm as lost as ever
<wols_> you pastebin it
<HappyUser> <wols_> okay
<Vanisher> Bogh, that was my opinion also.. but not really :(
<Xzerious> Hmm, hey guys. I have a problem, whenever i try to load login screen (system -> administration -> login screen) it will ask for a password, i enter my pass, it will load for a couple of seconds then the window will dissapear!
<Vanisher> Jack_Sparrow, Currently i'm able to run with 2 screens.. except.. one is 1280x1024, the other one 640x480
<LhiQuer> argh
<wbmj> XTron: http://pastebin.com/d185cb48a
<ph8> an apt-get remove has frozen mid-act and i can't ctrl+c/z/d out of it - can anyone tell me how to kill the process? (i've tried kill (-9) as well)
<ph8> or just remove the lock so i can use apt
<Fezzler> what is a Terminal command to see if I even have nvidia drivers installed?
<AlexJP> how can i  see what resolution im running in??
<HappyUser> <wols_> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/28502/
<Jack_Sparrow> Vanisher Sounds like one of the monitors is not detecting correctly, I would manually edit xorg and add in the monitor  info specifically v/h rates
<EPO> I need help! Flash refuses to work.
<HappyUser> Great i think y love linux world
<XTron> wbmj: what is this?
<Xzerious> Hmm anyone know a solution to my problem?
<Vanisher> Jack_Sparrow, Hmm you could be right.. one is detected as Samsung Syncmaster, The other on (IIyama) is discovered as CRT-0
<Fezzler> Hardy has huge bug with video?
<wbmj> XTron: a link to the pastebin with the file list you asked for
<Jack_Sparrow> Vanisher It is a place to start anyhow
<HappyUser> <wols_>do i need to do sth else ?
<HappyUser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28502/
<AlexJP> Xzerious, i have no idea personally
<AlexJP> Xzerious, but i am a n00b
<Xzerious> Hmm
<LhiQuer> what does <super> mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer win key
<ph8> probably the super key
<LhiQuer> ah ok
<ph8> usually the 'windows key'
<LhiQuer> OMG!!! negative is soooo cool
<Fezzler> Can someone assist me in getting an nvidia driver installed for a GeForce FX 5500?
<ph8> Fezzler:  use envy
<Fezzler> ph8> I did but compiz didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find envy
<ubottu> Found: envyng-gtk, envyng-qt, envyng-core, fglrx-amdcccle-envy, fglrx-control-envy (and 12 others)
<ph8> envyng on hardy has always worked perfectly for me first time - check the compatibility list
<HappyUser> ubottu> http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal is working ? it seems toot heavy or what ?
<ubottu> HappyUser: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pneo> Is Firefox 3.0.1 in the repos?
<BEaSTFX> when i start Conky Xorg and conky make my overloaded 100%% when i stop the conky xorg is normal how can i fix that
<HappyUser> <wols_> are you watching ?
<oslsachem> Hi, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation if you want to install Sun's propietary JRE you need: sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre packages. But according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Running Java under Ubuntu , you need only sun-java6-bin package. Which one is right? What's the difference between them?
<Flannel> oslsachem: installing sun-java6-bin also installs sun-java6-jre
<oslsachem> ok
<papy970> ?
<bolla85_>  hi all.... is there someone that can explain me how to install snow plugin on ubuntu hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > bolla85_
<ubottu> bolla85_, please see my private message
<HappyUser> <superfirelord42> i've post the Xorg.0.log
<SegFaultAX> is the python-twisted package in the respository the latest version of twisted?
<Jack_Sparrow> SegFaultAX the repos seldom have the very latest of anything
<HappyUser> the url http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal seems to be not working ?
<johnny5> can anyone here help me out with loading the gd library?
<SegFaultAX> Jack_Sparrow: well i mean relatively new, is it even maintained?
<johnny5> i installed it, i think
<netw3rkd> Any tips on remastering?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find twisted
<ubottu> Found: python-twisted, python-twisted-bin, python-twisted-bin-dbg, python-twisted-conch, python-twisted-core (and 12 others)
<johnny5> and i have a gd.ini file in /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d
<Jack_Sparrow> !info python-twisted
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.5.0-2build2 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Flannel> !remaster | netw3rkd
<ubottu> netw3rkd: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bolla85> Jack_Sparrow: there isn't snow plugin in ccsm
<netw3rkd> Thanks :)
<Decepticon> i cant get ssh keys login to work.... i recreated public keys on my debian machine with 'ssh-keygen -t dsa' and upped it to my ubuntu machine where i want to login without passes with 'scp id_dsa.pub username@server.com:/.ssh/authorized_keys2' i chmodded authorized_keys2 to 600 ... when i try to login from debian onto ubuntu, i am asked for a PASSWORD by ubuntu... please help
<LhiQuer> god... #compiz-fusion IS USELESS
<Don64> My PC has limited resources 128 mb RAM.  I'm running Ubuntu Gnome, thinking of trying Xbuntu.  What do i need to do to have the option at the login screen of going into Xbuntu?
<Flannel> bolla85: I believe so, yes.
<integrand> is there a way to rollback from hardy to gutsy without formatting?
<ph8> Decepticon:  You should use rsa keys
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Please lose the comments.
<Jack_Sparrow> integrand no
<SegFaultAX> Jack_Sparrow: the build version for python-twisted
<ph8> but also using username@server.com:/.ssh probably tries to copy it to /.ssh not ~/.ssh as you probably intend
<wbmj> Don64: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<SegFaultAX> doesnt help...
<ph8> i don't know if you can use ~ in an ssh context so probably best to do /home/username
<LhiQuer> comments are forbidden
<Jack_Sparrow> integrand if you have seperate /home you will be fine
<Don64> wbmj: is that it?
<Jouva> Hey folks. I have an external HD that is formated with NTFS. Unfortunately the last time it was used on Windows, it was not unmounted properly. I do NOT have access to a Windows machine at this moment. Is there any way I can get Ubuntu to mount my drive?
<DeadKennedy2880> hello again all!!! i have a logitech wireless mouse with a built-in "search" button. under gutsy i found 'btnx' to be great with setting up all my buttons to my likeing, including the "search" button. since installing hardy the search feature is recognized on plug-in. i want to get rid of the search feature though, and set the "search" button to whatever i choose with 'btnx' but cant find a way to do that. "search" started 
<DeadKennedy2880> until i uninstalled 'tracker', and now it opens 'search'. i want it to do nothing by default. any suggestions??
<integrand> Jack_Sparrow, how can I check if do?
<thiagoss> What should I do to clean my ssl keys?
<Don64> wbmj: thanks
<wbmj> Don64: that command will install the xubuntu environment
<Flannel> !mouse | DeadKennedy2880
<ubottu> DeadKennedy2880: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Decepticon> ph8 so i want to run ssh-keygen -t rsa on debian? and what should this be named as on ubuntu? authorized_keys2 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> integrand It is something you specifically need to create yourself, so you probably have not done it
<integrand> when installing?
<integrand> I forgot if I did when I was setting the partitions
<ph8> if you want to ssh from debian to ubuntu, i think the default ubuntu settings will look for the contents of id_rsa.pub in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<integrand> there's no way of checking it?
<ph8> although the file name depends on your SSH config - /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Jack_Sparrow> integrand http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome               are the basics
<wbmj> Don64: xubuntu will then be an option in Sessions on your login screen
<LhiQuer> wow, thanks to reinstalling ubuntu, i can now properly install the nvidis drivers!
<LhiQuer> *nvidia
<ph8> scp id_rsa.pub username@ubuntu:/home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys
<integrand> thanks jack
<Don64> wbmj: thanks
<wbmj> np
<DAnryX> äîáðîãî âñåì âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<spiritssight> Hello All, I am looking for a person will to help me setup and install from scratch my systemm, I have done this for about a month and not got much way, I am trying to get TV and video working right Video is a ATI mobile x1300 and TV is winTV 950 usb
<Decepticon> ph8 ok i will upload id_rsa.pub from debian to ubuntu and touch authorized_keys; chmod 600 authorized_keys; cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<spiritssight> Thanks
<DAnryX> ìîæåò êòî íèòü ïðîêîíñóëüòèîâàòü â àñüêå?
<Jack_Sparrow> DAnryX english only in here please
<ph8> should probably work
<Flannel> !ru | DAnryX
<ubottu> DAnryX: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, still having trouble?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 yes
<HappyUser> <wols_>are you there?
<Decepticon> ive followed numerous guides ... to no avail
<DAnryX> thanks
<Decepticon> it has to be some mundane setting superfirelord42
<JimboDeLimbo> Hey I have a question that's more sort of general. I have a laptop and am going to be away from it for 7 or 8 months. Are there any concerns I should have about my battery?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, i have a feeling htat command will fail... you are chmoding it to 0600, and then modifiying it
<superfirelord42> 600 is read only...
<Jack_Sparrow> JimboDeLimbo Just pull it from your lappy
<anto9us> JimboDeLimbo, just make sure to disconnect it
<thiagoss> I'm having trouble checking out projects from svn using https, for only http it is ok. Probably something related to ssl, any tips?
<JimboDeLimbo> ah, excellent. Thank you Jack_Sparrow and anto9us
<Reeeeeeeemy> Bonsoir tout le monde
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 ill chmod it 0600 after i cat
<Flavicius> can u help me? :)
<Decepticon> well.. i think ive tried this numerous times, nothing has changed, i still get a password prompt
<Flannel> JimboDeLimbo: 40% charge, pull it out.  Plastic bag, refridgerator
<LhiQuer> i know this isn't specifically ubuntu related, but has anyone here installed the software for their Logitech G15 on ubuntu?
<_empemp_> how can i complete remove my audio drivers from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<HappyUser> please where is french room may be i should open it too ?
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow,
<JimboDeLimbo> what about backup batteries? like, the ones that control the date and clock settings?
<Flannel> !fr | HappyUser
<ubottu> HappyUser: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<vallhalla81> hi all what do i type in to find out what kernel i am running?
<Lunar_Lamp> When will firefox 3.0.1 be released into the repositories?
<crimsun_> Lunar_Lamp: it's already in -proposed.
<wols_> vallhalla81: uname -a
<HappyUser> !fr|
<Flannel> HappyUser: /join #ubuntu-fr
<HappyUser> !fr |
<ubottu> : Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> !proposed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed
<Flavicius> when i play a fullscreen game, my PC freeze... but when i play the same game in a window mode, pc is still running ok :O
<vallhalla81> wols_: thank you very much +2 karma for you:)
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, do i need emerald with compiz?
<axenory> I want to reinstall ubuntu is there a way to keep everything as it is ?
<axenory> after installing
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer should not.. but #compiz has the current answers for effects
<stephenmount> axenory: why do you want to reformat Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > axenory
<ubottu> axenory, please see my private message
<Lunar_Lamp> crimsun_: ah, ok, thanks. How long until it hits the main repo's then? (I'm not familiar with the timeframe for proposed being accepted)
<HappyUser> Thanks guy you are great
<stemount> !clone > stemount
<ubottu> stemount, please see my private message
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, i told you about that ;)
<linux_stu> if i use another distro and need help with Cheese, is it permissible to ask in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_stu not really
<linux_stu> ok
<superfirelord42> linux_stu, is it a ubuntu variant?
<linux_stu> no.
<crimsun_> Lunar_Lamp: please see bug 247494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247494 in xulrunner-1.9 "1.9.0.1 / 3.0.1 security stability update" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247494
<axenory> stephenmount: well I want to replicate
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_stu you need to find a support channel for the distro that you use
<superfirelord42> then probably not, there probably is a #whateverdistroitis channel, what is it
<superfirelord42> @ linux_stu
<linux_stu> thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> superfirelord42 FYI     we do not support varients..
<_empemp_> no one knows how to unisntall audio drivers?
<superfirelord42> Jack_Sparrow, i figured i would send him to  hte appropriate #variant channel
<Jack_Sparrow> _empemp_ /join #alsa
<DeadKennedy2880> Flannel: those links the bot has are to add more features (buttons/commands) to a mouse, im looking to subtract a setting. my xorg.conf has no settings for my mouse, just "configured mouse" so i cant change it there. any other ideas?
<kevinmcq> any idea why my computer doesn't go into sleep mode after 15 minutes even though i set it up to do just that?
<_empemp_> thx
<Flannel> !mediakeys | DeadKennedy2880
<ubottu> DeadKennedy2880: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ad0le> join #linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > ad0le
<ubottu> ad0le, please see my private message
<Flannel> DeadKennedy2880: That might be more relevant.  Or a combination of the two.  The mouse buttons are probably extra mouse buttons, (7, 8,9 etc) which is configured for a small part with the first link, the second might be more relevan if they are already found, and you need to remap
<boban> gf
<boban> hi
<abhishek> -jubuntu-offtopic
<abhishek> -j ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> abhishek: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<boban> hi
<DeadKennedy2880> Flannel:  omg, i am forever in your debt!!!! ive been searching for that answer for that since i installed hardy, and it was so easy. you are super great *high five*!!!!!
<Flannel> DeadKennedy2880: No problem
<abhishek> Is any having problems with UDF DVD in ubuntu
<Mr_Bad_News> i moved some files from ~/   to documents and now they're gone , when i open them in recent documents i get nothing either
<Mr_Bad_News> wtf happend?
<abhishek> I get an error : Can't mount UDF volume... invalid mount option
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Bad_News Please dont use thwtx shorthand..  and recent documents cannot find them if you have moved them
<palomer> hello
<gumpish> tcpdump captures everything that hits the NIC right? the firewall config shouldn't affect what it can capture?
<palomer> what configuration file does X use?
<abhi_> is there any window manager like gnome but light weight?
<Mr_Bad_News> thwtx ?
<gumpish> abhi_: xfce
<Mr_Bad_News> i did find | grep -i file
<Mr_Bad_News> that didnt turn up anything either
<Mr_Bad_News> what happend
<palomer> I just installed my nvidia drivers on a fresh hard heron install and I can only view things in 640x480
<abhi_> gumpish, : does it have panels and menus like gnome
<gumpish> abhi_: yep
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, are you sure you didn't move them being logged on as another user?
<palomer> what should I do?
<abhi_> gumpish, : have u tried it.
<gumpish> yeah
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have another user
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, i.e. under sudo ?
<Mr_Bad_News> so yea im pretty sure
<Mr_Bad_News> no i didnt use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News, please see my private message
<abhi_> gumpish, :is there any other
<gumpish> abhi_: probably.
<Mr_Bad_News> where would it move them if i had?
<gumpish> abhi_: but xfce is popular enough for it to get its own ubuntu flavor, xubuntu
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, under /root perhaps?
<abhi_> gumpish, : yes
<Mr_Bad_News> its empty
<kcma2> i have some questions about kubuntu and the acer i want to try to install it to anyone have some time they can lease me?
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, search the entire filesystem then, see if that returns anything.   find / -iname "*filename*"
<Mr_Bad_News> i already did that
<ssn> hi
<NovaDragon> hi
<abhi_> gumpish, : how can i install xfce in ubuntu
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, not sure then
<default> test
<ssn> does anyone know how to make the X fonts bigger without changing the resolution?
<unop> abhi_, do you want the whole xubuntu desktop or just xfce?
<abhi_> unop, : only xfce
<unop> abhi_, sudo aptitude install xfce4
<abhi_> unop, : ok
<DeadKennedy2880> ssn - system / preferences / fonts tab
<whileimhere> Hi. I was installing via apt-get k3b when it stalled on me. I had to run in the CLI sudo dpkg --configure -a to restart it. It has once more stalled at this line Generating locales...   af_ZA.UTF-8...  --- Any ideas how to get this to stop doing this?
<palomer> should my driver be nv or nvidia?
<DeadKennedy2880> ssn - system / preferences / appearence / fonts tab
<wols_> ssn: change dpi settings
<default2> I am having problems installing mathematica, it tells me that i need to be logged in as root. But when I use the sudo command to open MathInstaller it tells me that the command is not found
<wobblywu> banshee 1.0 isn't likely to be added to the hardy repos, is it?
<unop> default2, where is the MathInstaller file?
<cruddpuppet> Is there any way to view the connected users of a wireless channel? something like iwlist eth1
<default2> its on a mounted cd drive
<unop> default2, then you need to do this.   sudo /path/to/cdrom/MathInstaller
<cruddpuppet> And if possible, without connecting to the actual wireless network
<DeFirence> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<DeFirence> !learn about fish
<joomla_user> cruddpuppet, no that is routers job
<ubottu> DeFirence: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot > DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence, please see my private message
<ssn> does anyone know how to make the X fonts bigger without changing the resolution?
<unop> ssn, you were given the answer
<default2> hmm i can get it to open without using the sudo
<default2> from the path
<DeFirence> i know Jack_Sparrow, i only used one command, calm down
<default2> but as soon as i put sudo in front of the command it says it can't be found
<unop> default2, with or without?
<cruddpuppet> joomla_user: Are you sure? I think there was some software to see something like that, but I don't remebmer
<cruddpuppet> probably wrong
<taso> hey guys, I have a question, if I would like to globally change the PATH variable ( globally meaning it will change for all users, not just users who have it in their .bashrc ) , how would you accomplish this ?
<ssn> i already tried option dpi 120x120 in xorg.conf
<ssn> but that had no effect
<DeFirence> is that necessary?
<_einer23_> hz
<jbroome> taso: check /etc/bash.bashrc
<ssn> so how do I change the dpi setting then?
<unop> taso, or /etc/profile
<taso> thank you very much :)
<taso> what's the difference ?
<taso> jbristow,  and unop
<palomer> hello
<digitaltao> hey guys what are some ubuntu friendly wireless usb adapters (G or N) ?
<unop> ssn, scroll up to see what Jack_Sparrow said to you
<wols_> DeFirence: /msg dpkg fish
<palomer> I just freshly installed ubuntu
<DeadKennedy2880> ssn - after you changed the dpi, did you restart X?
<palomer> and my nvidia drivers always fall back to 640x480
<kcma2> the acer i have a 5570Z and i want to load Kubuntu on it would the 64 bit version be okay?
<default2> unop, basically the file will open with ./MathInstaller but if I put sudo ./MathInstaller it won't work
<jbroome> kcma2: how much ram?
<wols_> palomer: what nvidia card?
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer It most likely is not recognizing your monitor type and available res.
<je> Can some one please help me out i have a compaq proliant i am trying to install ubuntu server edition and every time i check the cd for defects it gives me currupted packages i check it in my laptop nothing is wrong
<unop> default2, what error messages do you get if any?
<palomer> wols_, 7300GT
<default2> unop, it says command not found
<kcma2> jbroome 1 gig dual channel
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, how do I make it recognize?
<joomla_user> cruddpuppet, do you mean like kismet
<palomer> I have an acer AL1916
<cruddpuppet> joomla_user: I think that may be it, but I am not sure about the name
<anirudh0> default2, do "sudo bash"...then "./MathInstaller"...then exit
<anirudh0> default2, is this matlab?
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer you would need to manually add the info to your xorg
<je> Can some one please help me out i have a compaq proliant i am trying to install ubuntu server edition and every time i check the cd for defects it gives me currupted packages i check it in my laptop nothing is wrong
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, ok, how?
<joomla_user> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<default2> anirudh0, this is mathematica
<jbroome> kcma2: 32 bit is fine
<ssn> DeadKennedy2880: of course
<cruddpuppet> joomla_user: Thank you I'll look it up
<anirudh0> default2, btw...have you looked at sage
<unop> default2, what does this return?   file -s ./MathInstaller
<default2> anirudh0, it returns Permission denied
<ssn> and i cannot scroll up because my keyboard lacks the buttons
<kcma2> jbroome i cant run the 64 version or is it just a better idea to go 32?
<anirudh0> default2, do you have sudo rights?
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer I dont have time to walk you through it, but start by finding your monitor specs, not just some review ..
<default2> anirudh0,  POSIX shell script text executable
<default2> anirudh0, yes
<unop> ssn - system / preferences / appearence / fonts tab
<je> zzzzz no one can help me
<unop> default2, then do this.   sudo sh ./MathInstaller
<default2> anirudh0, i am running 8.04 LTS on a home computer
<jbroome> kcma2: you can, but there's no benefit
<sebrock_> why do I suddenly after update to Hardy have lirc and sfs-server installed? I never had these packages installed on my server???
<anirudh0> default2, does the first line have something like #!/bin/sh?
<default2> anirudh0, Can't open ./MathInstaller
<kcma2> jbroome ah so by using 32 i am saving system processes?
<ssn> unop: im not running gnome
<ssn> its openbox
<anirudh0> default2, cat
<ssn> i want to change the font size in X
<unop> default2,  ls -ld ./MathInstaller
<snikker> i'm unable to remove dbus. i've got error code 1 (with dpkg -r)
<anirudh0> snikker, why are you removing dbus
<anirudh0> snikker, gnome wont work
<default2> unop, -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 92699 2008-02-27 14:44 ./MathInstaller
<unop> default2, did you try this?.   sudo sh ./MathInstaller
<jbroome> kcma2: if you have to ask, run 32.
<snikker> anirudh0: it's in chroot
<corin> can somebody help me with something pleause?
<snikker> anirudh0: btw i've gotsame error if i try to reinstall it...
<default2> unop, sh: Can't open ./MathInstaller
<corin> pleause prv me
<Flannel> !ask | corin
<ubottu> corin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<je> it tells me .pool/restricted/n/nvidia-kernel-common/nvidia-kernal-common_20051028+1ubuntu8_all.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification
<_Lucretia_> I just installed ubu in vbox for i386, I'm getting no !,",£,^,~ keys (" is where @ should be) - I'm wanting uk keyboard on a pc(105) keyboard.
<anirudh0> unop, do a chown on the file
<twentysix> Hi there. I need to somehow install drivers for my Belkin Wireless G card offline as I can not connect an RJ45 to my router, is anyone available to help me out please?
<kcma2> jbroome ok thank you
<unop> anirudh0, it's default2 with the issue -- and the file exists on cdrom
<jazzwhiz> when i plug my camera in, it is picked up by f-spot and works fine, but i'd like to upload them all myself. does anyone know where it is mounted?
<anirudh0> unop, oh..sorry.
<je> it tells me .pool/restricted/n/nvidia-kernel-common/nvidia-kernal-common_20051028+1ubuntu8_all.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification
<anirudh0> default2, then thats the possible problem
<unop> anirudh0, i guess you will have to copy the files on cdrom locally
<taso> changing /etc/profile works when I'm logged in as root, ( the PATH variable changing ), but it does not work for other users, any clue as to why?
<anirudh0> default2, you have mounted the iso?
<unop> err default2 ^^
<default2> anirudh0, that is correct
<_d4vid> http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/?ref=1578731
<taso> I checked permissions ... -rw-r--r--   1 root root     618 2008-07-19 12:25 profile
<Bonfirefliz> ﻿Hi, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I am trying to forward all traffic on a single port to go through my eth0 interface.  I have vpn turned on, so all traffic is going through the vpn tunnel -> eth0.  I want to bypass vpn for this one port.
<taso> any clue anyone ?
<anirudh0> default2,i think chmod's wont work then
<alami> i need help tu configure my laptop webcam
<default2> anirudh0, ok i will try to copy the file to local
<twentysix> Hi there. I need to somehow install drivers for my Belkin Wireless G card offline as I can not connect an RJ45 to my router, is anyone available to help me out please?
<rsl> how do i add a directory to the path used when i sudo?
<anirudh0> default2, copy locally...then make a symlink in the iso mounted path
<unop> taso, did you log out and log back in
<taso> yea
<unop> rsl, temporarily or permanently?
<alami> can any one help me to run my install webcam driver on ubuntu
<rsl> permanently.
<rsl> @ unop
<unop> taso, try /etc/bashrc
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > alami
<ubottu> alami, please see my private message
<jazzwhiz> any one here know about camera mount locations?
<unop> rsl, edit /root/.bashrc
<Bonfirefliz> is there an ubuntu networking help room?
<taso> unop, had to do sudo su - ,
<rsl> unop: i did. no dice. i've tried etc/profile, /etc/environment, /root/.profile, /root/.bashrc, my own .profile
<taso> I forgot the - :)
<je> can no one assist me in this matter
<helpy> i can't play avi files on ubuntu. totem, vlc, mplayer, nobody would play it
<helpy> i have already installed restricted formats
<Jack_Sparrow> je Burn the cd at a very slow speed and try again
<unop> rsl, how are you using sudo here?
<anirudh0> jazzwhiz, ?
<default2> anirudh0, copying the installation folder to home directory worked
<twentysix> I am using Hardy Heron, I have it intsalled correctly, I have a Belkin Wireless G F5D7000 PCI card, I have Googled to try and figure out how to install drivers offline and can not find anything. I can not connect an RJ45 to the router. Would someone please help me out?
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  what speed would you recooment
<jazzwhiz> anirudh0, when i plug in my camera, fspot picks it up
<anirudh0> jazzwhiz, you mean the device file name?
<fwaokda> what would be causing me to not get any audio in youtube videos?
<Jack_Sparrow> je dell are the worst and hp are close behind on wanting the cd to be burned slow in order to work
<rsl> unop: sudo which [some command not in standard path]
<jazzwhiz> anirudh0, yeah
<anirudh0> fwaokda, something else using the audio
<corin> so i have Ubuntu 8.04 and i have a problem with the audio driver on a 5.1 GENIUS SW-5.1 3000 and sound card genius 5.1.it doesn't work on all speakers.just on two speakers.sorry for my english i hope you understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> je 4x
<rsl> unop: http://pastie.org/237152
<je> Okay ty
<sam555> where can I get documentation on installing ubuntu for dual booting?
<je> should i use k3b to burn
<anirudh0> jazzkutya, iirc /dev/video0
<anirudh0> fwaokda, lsof /dev/snd/*
<anirudh0> fwaokda, post output
<erUSUL> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nickrud> !dualboot | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: please see above
<helpy> !wub | sam555
<fwaokda> anirudh0, so I can't have rhythmbox paused and try listening to youtube videos?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wub
<anirudh0> fwaokda, unfortunately not
<helpy> !wubi|sam555
<ubottu> sam555: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sam555> thanks all!
<twentysix> I am using Hardy Heron, I have it intsalled correctly, I have a Belkin Wireless G F5D7000 PCI card, I have Googled to try and figure out how to install drivers offline and can not find anything. I can not connect an RJ45 to the router. Would someone please help me out?
<anirudh0> fwaokda, sometimes even the gmail talk gadget causes problems
<corin> so i have Ubuntu 8.04 and i have a problem with the audio driver on a 5.1 GENIUS SW-5.1 3000 and sound card genius 5.1.it doesn't work on all speakers.just on two speakers.sorry for my english i hope you understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> sam555 hold on
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  what burning software should i use k3b?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam555 Avoid wubi
<sam555> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<nickrud> rflol
<unop> rsl, use sudo -i  # what does $PATH contain then?
<Jack_Sparrow> je anything will work, right clicking the iso and write to disk works just fine
<jazzwhiz> anirudh0, its not in /dev/video0
<jazzwhiz> there are no video dirs
<fwaokda> anirudh0, exited rhythmbox and it still doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> sam555 if windows is installed, the installer works just fine for setting up dual boot
<rsl> unop: how? sudo -i by itself returns me to prompt. sudo -i $PATH the same.
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  11.7 is slowest it gose
<anirudh0> fwaokda, post output of command
<Jack_Sparrow> je try that
<superfirelord42> sam555, just make sure to look at the partitioning info...
<sam555> Jack_Sparrow: winxp is installed
<unop> rsl,  sudo -i  # logs you on as root.  echo $PATH then
<sam555> Jack_Sparrow: so your saying just boot to the iso and it should be self explanatory?
<unop> rsl, sudo -i  like  sudo -s
<fwaokda> anirudh0, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() usbfs file system /proc/bus/usb/.usbfs      Output information may be incomplete.
<rsl> unop: sudo -i isn't doing anything here.
<sam555> superfirelord42: gotcha
<alami> i want help to install my webcam plz
<twentysix> One last time... :/
<twentysix> I am using Hardy Heron, I have it intsalled correctly, I have a Belkin Wireless G F5D7000 PCI card, I have Googled to try and figure out how to install drivers offline and can not find anything. I can not connect an RJ45 to the router. Would someone please help me out?
<unop> rsl, it should take you to the root prompt
<mcplectrum> how can i achieve that my cpu fan is running <3000 rpm?
<anirudh0> fwaokda, sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<sam555> Jack_Sparrow: thanks much!
<anirudh0> alami, look at camorama
<Jack_Sparrow> sam555 yes, it will offer you different options on partitioning etc, but it will set it up for you, single drives work easiest, dual next best externals harder
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  is there a spacific writing mode i should use
<alami> anirudh0  i have install it but they don't know l
<alami> my web cam
<fwaokda> anirudh0, http://pastebin.com/m41d2fbed
<Jack_Sparrow> je nothing in particular
<je> DAO TAO RAW
<je> okay
<rsl> unop: but it doesn't for me: http://pastie.org/237156
<cruddpup1et> Does "iwlist eth1 scanning" show "hidden" networks ?
<anirudh0> fwaokda, close firefox..try the command again...if firefox does'nt show up, reopen youtube..should work then
<anirudh0> fwaokda, i mean firefox not showing up in the command output
<Jack_Sparrow> cruddpup1et some cards have issue with hidden networks
<capiira> ha i managed to let gnome admin apps to ask for root password instead of sudo
<twentysix> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to install ndiswrapper by downloading it via Windows and installing it in Linux?
<cruddpup1et> Jack_Sparrow: I mean, assuming my card supports it fully, will iwlist show even hidden networks ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cruddpup1et should
<cruddpup1et> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you.
<unop> rsl, sudo su -
<capiira> gconf-editor gksu sudo mode remove [x]
<anirudh0> twentysix, you mean downloading the deb?
<Jack_Sparrow> unop bad choice
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, I am perfectly aware
<rsl> unop shows up then.
<anirudh0> capiira, nice
<twentysix> anirudh0 - I was told it's on the CD-ROM but can't find it in the package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> unop then please dont suggest it to others
<unop> rsl,  check $PATH now
<rsl> why would it not show up via sudo which whatever?
<rsl> ugh
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, please follow the conversation  -- he has problems with sudo -i
<icedwater> I need help getting my Sony music player to work on Hardy... I can't get access to the files inside even though it shows as connected
<rsl> 15 times added.
<anirudh0> twentysix, manually downloading deb should work fine
<unop> rsl, because sudo -s  loads your environment not root's
<rsl> unop: which of the 15 places i added that directory is the _right_ on.
<anirudh0> icedwater, it has a usb storage interface?
<twentysix> anirudh0 - forgive my n00bishness, not sure what you mean by manually downloading deb
<Jack_Sparrow> unop that still is not the solution to the problem
<icedwater> I believe so
<NW2190> Hi, I just updated the to kernel 2.6.24-19 through the update manager, and when I restarted a message popped up saying that the computer was in low graphics mode. Now I have 640x480 resolution.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<rsl> unop: how do i add to root's though?
<anirudh0> twentysix, download the deb via firefox
<icedwater> anirudh0: which module should be loaded?
<anirudh0> twentysix, google for "ndiswrapper deb"
<icedwater> Another USB stick on the same computer works fine
<rsl> so i can just call sudo sometask and relie on sudo finding any system call that sometask uses.
<anirudh0> icedwater, err..i meant is it a usb storage device?
<twentysix> thank you anirudh0
<palomer> hello
<unop> rsl, you have to log on as root for root's .bashrc to be sourced --
<palomer> how do I find the specs I need for my monitor
<anirudh0> icedwater, or a custom protocol?
<palomer> to put into my xorg.conf?
<unop> rsl, did you just edit root's .bashrc ?
<rsl> unop: yes. i've tried everything.
<anirudh0> palomer, giyf
<corin_> hi
<rsl> unop: people saying "try this".
<icedwater> anirudh0: I am not sure, it is a Sony NWZ-A816... it might have some proprietary interface
<icedwater> But I believe it is the standard
<twentysix> anirudh0 - how do i install the .tar.gz package once i get back into Ubuntu?
<unop> rsl, try what?
<corin_> so i have Ubuntu 8.04 and i have a problem with the audio driver on a 5.1 GENIUS SW-5.1 3000 and sound card genius 5.1.it doesn't work on all speakers.just on two speakers.sorry for my english i hope you understand.
<anirudh0> icedwater, when you plug it in, does something show up in "computer"?
<capiira> brb
<icedwater> Nope, not at all.
<anirudh0> twentysix, download the deb package..not the source
<unop> rsl, see if logging out and logging back in changes anything .. you need to be able to sudo -i
<anirudh0> twentysix, double click on the deb
<zoreau> !info zorg
<twentysix> ok, i see what you mean
<ubottu> Package zorg does not exist in hardy
<twentysix> thank you
<zoreau> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3+10ubuntu10.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<rsl> unop: sigh. i needed help. and still do. and good intentioned people tell me "try adding this in this file" and now i have 15 files with export path in them.
<icedwater> anirudh0: mount and df show nothing new, but lsusb shows it is there.
<rsl> and none working.
<rsl> rsl@ubuntu:~$ sudo which rakef
<zoreau> whats the cmd to open that wierd xorg configuration
<anirudh0> icedwater, looks like a proprietary thing..google
<anirudh0> zoreau, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anirudh0> zoreau, and its not wierd ;)
<rsl> unop: http://pastie.org/237161
<icedwater> anirudh0: tried... it's not loading... thanks though, will get back to you
<zoreau> fine, your wierd! thanks though ^_^
<eZe> whenever i have 2 alsa outputs my cpu load gets very high (both cores at 100%), any ideas?
<unop> rsl, try this. log out and log back in .. if it doesn't help, try deleting the /root/.bash* files
<rsl> does anyone know a definitive place to add to the path so i can call sudo command [not from a sudo su shell, not from logging in as root, just like a normal sudo command] and have it work.
<anirudh0> rsl, /etc/profile iirc
<rsl> unop: did that.
<unop> rsl, deleted /root/.bash*
<rsl> anirudh0: nopes. :(
<unop> ?
<nathan__> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<anirudh0> rsl, strange
<walkertalker> hi folks. i'm a completely ubuntu server (64 bit) newbie trying to install my wireless card with atheros ar5216 chip... Have tried a couple of days now and r close to give up. does anyone here have the time to provide som guiding?
<anirudh0> rsl, kde4 is installed in a custom location..path only exists in my own bashrc..but sudo <program> works fine
<Bonfirefliz> ﻿Hi, I'm using 8.04 and I am trying to forward all traffic on a single port to go through my eth0 interface.  I have vpn turned on, so all traffic is going through the vpn tunnel -> eth0.  I want to bypass vpn for this one port.
<Bonfirefliz> ﻿I have been looking at the iptables documentation, but have been unable to figure this out
<npope-laptop> rsl: /root/.bashrc .... u deleted that?
<walkertalker> please?
<rsl> npope-laptop: no. since it was there before i started following people's advice to add export path everywhere. i _have_ deleted the export path line.
<npope-laptop> o
<Flannel> !wifi | walkertalker
<npope-laptop> rsl: sorry havent been following the problem, but what is the problem, you can msg me if you want
<ubottu> walkertalker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lucas_> hello, i got a problem Avant window navigator closes with this problem, need help to solve it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/28520/
<npope-laptop> thanks
<anirudh0> lucas_, your system is up to date?
<kane77> hi, how can I make aria look nicer?
<walkertalker> thank u for providing the link. i'll try that one for starters...
<lucas_> anirudh0, yes i think so
<lucas_> anirudh0, did upgrade
<anirudh0> lucas_, check glib version..not sure though
<lucas_> anirudh0, i got all updates... im sure of that
<MrBucket> Anyone know how to remap hotkeys in tsclient?
<anirudh0> MrBucket, xmodmap?
<je> Jack_Sparrow, <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Ty TY sorry spam but i just <3 you soo much right now
<AlexJP> anyone know a good genereal purpose word process for linux?
<AlexJP> i dont like abi word
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, OpenOffice?
<anirudh0> AlexJP, openoffice is'nt too bad
<DJGummiku1> hey
<AlexJP> ok i will have a look
<palomer> hello
<AlexJP> thanks
<palomer> can someone please help me to configure my monitor?
<anirudh0> AlexJP, lotus symphony is based on oofice ...but looks better
<TheCount> hi - how do I configure ubuntu for PXE/network booting (not installation)? is there a manual? :)
<DJGummiku1> anybody can give me startup help with ubuntu 8.04.1 and nvidia 8800GT with 2 Displays on DVI?
<DJGummiku1> how do I set it up so that I can use both as one big desktop?
<bahadunn> anyone played with libvirt?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, i also know people who will swear by koffice, but i have never tried it...
<anirudh0> bahadunn, ask in #ubuntu-1
<superfirelord42> personnaly, i like open office
<ampedesign> agreed
<AlexJP> i want to use it for programming
<bahadunn> anirudh0: why?
<AlexJP> if there are any particularly suited to this itd be good
<anirudh0> bahadunn, its the dev channel :)
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, programming? what lang?
<bahadunn> anirudh0: sure it is
<AlexJP> well im going to try and learnpython, but i may also use c/c++
<bahadunn> anirudh0: #ubuntu-1 is not a dev channel
<anirudh0> AlexJP, you are not a programmer unless you can type blindfolded in emacs
<naftilos76> hi guys, here i am again asking for your help again! I need to install a ruby package which is needed for building natively a package through 'gem install ruby-debug-base". I was previously in fedora and this was "ruby-devel". Here in ubuntu, i can't find ruby-devel. Is there a solution to this?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, for c/c++, i know some people like eclipse, but its a little heavy for me
<AlexJP> "heavy"?
<dev_n00b> Is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813185103 decent for FreeRadius/FreeNAS?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, personnaly, i use CodeBocks, i know people who use dev-c++
<TheCount> anirudh0: does typing blindfolded in vim count as well? :D
<PaloAlto> use vim
<PaloAlto> k
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, yeah, its a java app, and its a bit heavy on the memory..
<PaloAlto> emacs is the gay
<anirudh0> TheCount, of course not :)
<AlexJP> superfirelord42, oh, no i want light
<TheCount> anirudh0: I think emacs is a nice operating system, but the editor suxx!
<AlexJP> :)
<erUSUL> PaloAlto: anathema !!!
<PaloAlto> lol
<twentysix> anirudh0 - i got ndiswrapper installed fine but when i used the sudo command to attempt to install my wireless drivers i got an "ndiswrapper utils not found!" error message. a Google search for ndiswrapper-utils deb seems to only bring up old versions of the deb
<anirudh0> PaloAlto, precisely
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, i had a feeling... for the lighter but GUI, gedit is pretty good.. kate also...
<AlexJP> superfirelord42, does codebocks work for only c?
<Bonfirefliz> ﻿Hi, I'm using 8.04 and I am trying to forward all traffic on a single port to go through my eth0 interface.  I have vpn turned on, so all traffic is going through the vpn tunnel -> eth0.  I want to bypass vpn for this one port.
<naftilos76> hi guys, here i am again asking for your help again! I need to install a ruby package which is needed for building natively a package through 'gem install ruby-debug-base". I was previously in fedora and this was "ruby-devel". Here in ubuntu, i can't find ruby-devel. Is there a solution to this?
<d600> is anyone familiar with syslinux
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, or i could be thinking of kedit... no, codeblocks does c/c++
<TheCount> no help for my PXE question?
<AlexJP> btw im actually usin xubuntu*
<superfirelord42> TheCount, i missed the question
<ivan_> h
<anirudh0> AlexJP, if you are reviewing a big project, then kate's file system view is really nice
<ivan_> hello
<AlexJP> superfirelord42, but not python?
<ivan_> where can i get help on my screenlets??
<dev_n00b> Is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813185103 decent for FreeRadius/FreeNAS?
<TheCount> superfirelord42: I'd like to run (not install) ubuntu via PXE/network ...
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, kate or kedit if i recall for python
<helpy> i can't play any avi files with vlc any idea ?
<[tasty]freeze> Can someone advist me how to view the output on a client machine from a serial connection on a machine that I have console redirection turned on.
<helpy> i am on hardy
<d600> familiar with syslinux
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, one of them has a builtin thing to help highlight code.. and they are simple text editors, very light
<naftilos76> hi guys, here i am again asking for your help again! I need to install a ruby package which is needed for building natively a package through 'gem install ruby-debug-base". I was previously in fedora and this was "ruby-devel". Here in ubuntu, i can't find ruby-devel. Is there a solution to this?
<superfirelord42> TheCount, i know there is a way... trying to remember
<anirudh0> AlexJP, most decent editors nowadays will have python support...its just a matter of which one you get used to
<AlexJP> superbenny, excellent that sounds perfect
<sebrock_> apparmor gives warning about some force-complain stuff upon boot, what is that?
<AlexJP> superfirelord42, sounds perfect!
<AlexJP> sorry didnt realise two super* lol
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, awesome... hehe... thats ok...
<anirudh0> naftilos76, ruby<version>-dev
<AlexJP> i will try kate first since thats my partners name lol
<twentysix> can anyone tell me the newest version of ndiswrapper-utils? is it 1.9?
<anirudh0> AlexJP, the kde4 version has some new nice features that are nice
<nathan__> whats a good dock app for ubuntu?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, i dont remember if it was kate or kedit i liked, but one of them was very good... enjoy..
<AlexJP> do they work with xfce ?
<raheem> nathan__: AWN
<remsSs> cairo-dock
<anirudh0> kate is more full-featured..kedit starts faster
<anirudh0> AlexJP, yes
<nathan__> ok
<superfirelord42> anirudh0, do they both have lexers for .py?
<AlexJP> anirudh0, great
<AlexJP> lexers?
<remsSs> Avant WIndows Manager
<anirudh0> superfirelord42, kate..yes...kedit..not sure
<nathan__> sudo apt- get AWN?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, understand the syntex... highlights them...
<remsSs> Avant window Manager
<anirudh0> nathan__, use synaptic
<nathan__> oh
<raheem> nathan__: it is in the Repos .. so use System > Admin > Synaptic
<nathan__> k
<Murrlin> might anyone know how I can fix not having rightclicking, in 6.06?
<AlexJP> superbenny, ok cool
<AlexJP> is it freeware?
<genii> Murrlin: Is it on a Mac?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, im not superbenny, hehe...
<TheCount> superfirelord42: using LTSP seems a bit overkill :)
<superfirelord42> TheCount, i agree on that...
<rsl> is env_keep disabled now in ubuntu?
<superfirelord42> TheCount, the problem is... pxeboot uses tftp to get files
<Bonfirefliz> is anyone experienced with locally routing ports?
<superfirelord42> TheCount, and its really slow, and unpredictable, based on UDP
<Yoshinoya> i am new to irc
<Yoshinoya> I am having a hard time getting into #asterisk
<Yoshinoya> it says I need to be identified but I am already
<anirudh0> Yoshinoya, asterix or asterisk
<Yoshinoya> can anyone else get into it?
<Yoshinoya> asterisk
<superfirelord42> Yoshinoya, type in the following exactly: /join #asterisk
<PeterP24> Hi, I have a problem with vmware; it won't start without the help of the sudo command; does anyone have a solution?
<Yoshinoya> It says "You need to be identified..."
<superfirelord42> Yoshinoya, you need to be registered to do that...
<Yoshinoya> i registerd an acct
<Yoshinoya> o this server
<Murrlin> no, intel PC
<Yoshinoya> and idenitifed myself already tho
<OiPenguin> I have problems connecting to my server with remote desktop application. When logging in with ssh, it displays the name as Last login: ... from ubuntu-server.mshome - Can the last part, i.e. the domain, ".mshome" be the source of  my problem? How do I remove the domain via ssh?
<__yy> Yoshinoya: /msg nickserv identify thepasswordforyourname
<Murrlin> (genii: intel pc)
<OiPenguin> remote desktop application = various vnc applications
<Yoshinoya> Yuo are already logged in as Yoshinoya
<Yoshinoya> is the msg I get
<TheCount> superfirelord42: I know TFTP and it's reliable enough to get it booted for NFS
<TheCount> superfirelord42: should http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/Edgy/HOWTO:_Convert_Ubuntu_to_Diskless work for hardy?
<superfirelord42> TheCount, one sec, checking
<superfirelord42> TheCount, im suprized its on novells site, hehe...
<TheCount> superfirelord42: me too
<sponix> I'm not, most of the Novell Developers probably run Ubuntu !
<superfirelord42> nathan__, please do not /msg
<anirudh0> sponix, no
<genii> Murrlin: PErhaps try whats in post 3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849089
<superfirelord42> !msg | nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Bonfirefliz> ﻿I am trying to forward all traffic on a single port to go through my eth0 interface.  I have vpn turned on, so all traffic is going through the vpn tunnel -> eth0.  I want to bypass vpn for this one port.
<nigz0r> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIG
<Bonfirefliz> does anyone know how to do this?
<nigz0r> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIG
<Bonfirefliz> wtf
<Bonfirefliz> piss off douche
<nigz0r> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIG
<MXIIA> waits for ban?
<bexamous> lolz people are retarded
<MXIIA> Thank you Flannel.
<Bonfirefliz> any networking experts?
<PeterP24> Hi, I have a problem with vmware; it won't start without the help of the sudo command; does anyone have a solution?
<TheCount> Bonfirefliz: any non-meta-questions?
<superfirelord42> TheCount, one of the major things to look out for is the linux kernel names
<anirudh0> Bonfirefliz, do "man ssh"...look at the -L flag
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get VNC working over Hamachi, but when I do "VNC" from the list, I get (terminal output) "vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" even though I started vncserver through on the computer.  Any ideas?
<nalioth> Bonfirefliz: that is not necessary
<superfirelord42> TheCount, it is using kernels from a diffrent version, you need to use yours and make sure to use hardy instead of edgy.. im still reading
<Bonfirefliz> what is not necessary
<rubystallion> I can't listen to the audio stream on www.skyrock.com in firefox. I tried it with epiphany and it works there. Is anything wrong with the firefox audio plugin?
<__yy> bobbob1016: are you connecting to the right display?
<TheCount> superfirelord42: never mind, I'll just try that way .. maybe I'll debconf into the chroot
<Bonfirefliz> um i dont think ssh -L is what i want
<kapace> i just installed VNC, how do i connect to my current display, instead of a separate X display
<superfirelord42> TheCount, it will work i think
<cruddpuppet> How Does anyone know if it's possible to evaluate mathematical expressions through a shell script ?
<__yy> kapace: use x11vnc
<TheCount> superfirelord42: sounds like, right?
<superfirelord42> TheCount, the thing is some phrases need ajusting
<awell> Good Afternoon
<Bonfirefliz> im connected to vpn, and I dont want google talk to go through the vpn pipe
<TheCount> cruddpuppet: tryp apcalc
<rubystallion> Oh, the link is http://player.skyrock.com/V4/skyrock/skyrock_live_V2.html
<Flannel> cruddpuppet: How complicated of expressions?
<Bonfirefliz> i want it to be routed directly to eth0
<superfirelord42> TheCount, kernel ubuntu-edgy/vmlinuz-2.6.17.10-generic
<superfirelord42>  will fail
<anirudh0> cruddpuppet, what kind?
<kapace> __yy: ok, but what if i wanted tight server
<TheCount> superfirelord42: yeah, but that's mostly obvious stuff :)
<cruddpuppet> anirudh0: Things like calculating simple percentages
<awell> I need help setting up a shoutcast internet radio station on my ubuntu computer
<cruddpuppet> (x/y) * 100
<cruddpuppet> etc
<bobbob1016> __yy, I think I am.  There is no display option, come to think of it, the command I used was vncserver :1, I wasn't thinking programming wise, as in 0, 1, I was thinking 1 was the first...  Let me try that.  But when I start the Remote Desktop Viewer and connect, it still doesn't work.
<superfirelord42> TheCount, i think it should work, with a bit of teaks like that here and there...
<CharlieMFC> Hi, I'm very new to Ubuntu and need help do I just ask my question?
<superfirelord42> TheCount, i belive its worth a try
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, yup, just ask...
<__yy> kapace: you can't as far as I know
<kriss> Anyone know of a good tool that creates video dvd's from xvid?
<Murrlin> genii: ok! *looks*
<TheCount> Bonfirefliz: well, add a static route. route add <ip> dev eth0
<__yy> bobbob1016: start the viewer with vncviewer remothemachine:1
<kapace> __yy: ok
<awell> Has anyone set up a shoutcast internet radio station on their ubuntu computer?
<TheCount> superfirelord42: I'll just try. been doing this kind of things some times, but I thought there might be a 'nice' way with ubuntu
<Dr_willis> kriss,  you may want to try 'DeVeDe' there are other tools also.
<Flannel> awell: Check out icecast
<Murrlin> genii: I've already tried that :(
 * Murrlin tries 8 now
<kriss> Dr_willis, thanks
<awell> What's icecast?
<Kyle__> awell: open source shoutcast
<superfirelord42> TheCount, ok, good luck...
<bobbob1016> __yy, :1 means a new desktop or something?  I just have a terminal.
<TheCount> superfirelord42: thanks :)
<CharlieMFC> Cool :) Right, I've installed Ubuntu within my Win XP installation as I'm very interested in changing to Linux, the install has gone fine, but I can't get my wireless adapter to work. I look into installinh Ndiswrapper, nut it says I should have a wired connection to do this. Unfortunately, I only have a wireless connection... Am I screwed?
<Kyle__> has some addictional features, like one icecast daemon can host multiple streams
<DJGummiku1> lol  @ thsi nig0rz guy.. I will never understand what's going on in such fried brains...
<awell> is it easy to use?
<bogeyman> got a ? how come i try to load a mp3 file and amarok says it dont have the required codec or something but ive installed ubuntu restricted extras?
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, what is the wireless card model and brand?
<TRON> hy!
<DJGummiku1> good night everyone
<anirudh0> DJGummiku1, probably wanted to be banned
<bogeyman> and it plays most of my mp3 files just some it wont
<CharlieMFC> it's a USB D Link DWL G122 revision B1
<zoreau> isnt "| less" after a command supposed to allow to keep running even if you close the terminal window?
<__yy> bobbob1016: :1 is the displaynumber, if you start vncserver with vncserver :1 it starts a display called :1 (:0 is the default display), you need to connect to the correct display with vncviewer or it won't work
<TheCount> cruddpuppet: apcalc is your friend.
<Flannel> zoreau: no.  It collects the output for you
<Kyle__> awell: the output plugin you want should be both icecast and shoutcast
<anirudh0> zoreau, no..try cat
<Wyoming_Jim> what port do I use for telnet ... Thanks
<cruddpuppet> bash: apcalc: command not found
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, ouch... D-Link... i never got mine to work... but it was a diffrent model, and ill admit, i was lazy and just gave up...
<Kyle__> cruddpuppet: calc?
<CharlieMFC> lol
<acke_n> hey
<TheCount> cruddpuppet: apt-get install apcalc ; calc 17+4
<awell> Does that takes the place of the shoutcast server?
<Flannel> awell: Yes
<acke_n> how do i set script permissions
<TheCount> awell: yes.
<anirudh0> acke_n, chmod
<awell> OK
<acke_n> chmod a+x file?
<acke_n> hehe
<rtu3478> CharlieMFC: you don't need ndiswrapper for that card. it has the ralink rt2570 chipset, which is supported by the rt2570usb driver.
<anirudh0> acke_n, y
<superfirelord42> rtu3478, i seem to recall there was an issue with that driver... he may need to compile it from source... but lets see if it works...
<cruddpuppet> thanks kyle__ + TheCount
<CharlieMFC> thanks rtu3478, can I go into windows and download the drivers for it, then reboot into Ubuntu and install?
<rtu3478> superfirelord42: rt2570usb is in mainline kernel since 2.6.24
<imaginativeone> I would like to have an intranet that is separate from the Internet.  how do I do that?
<imaginativeone> do I need two routers?
<acke_n> gaaah how so i do a unrar smb://fileandpath . ?
<__yy> imaginativeone: no, generally you need one router
<superfirelord42> rtu3478, since what ubuntu release, as of one below hardy... it wasnt working
<rtu3478> CharlieMFC: you don't need to download the driver. kernel 2.6.24 should have it already
<rtu3478> superfirelord42: really?
<Bonfirefliz> TheCount: is there a way I can do it based on the port rather than the IP?
<Beavis> wow
<PeterP24> how do you set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to nothing?
<imaginativeone> yy: would you know how to set up the network?
<superfirelord42> rtu3478, yup, the forums said recompile with rtXX where XX is a number i dont remember
<Dr_willis> acke_n,  you could copy the file locally and do it.. or mount the share to a local directory. smb:// sort of 'browses' the shares , not mounts them
<TheCount> PeterP24: unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nbake> hello
<superfirelord42> rtu3478, how do you modprobe it for him?
<Beavis> this is gonna be cool!
<__yy> imaginativeone: if you have a router you should have an intranet, do your computers have 192.168.x.x ip addresses?
<zoreau> CharlieMFC: just to let you know, your wireless adapter isnt 64-it compatible...i learned that the hard way because not one damn thing documents it
<nbake> how do i tell if x server is running?
<imaginativeone> yy: yes
<Bonfirefliz> TheCount: is there a way I can set up the route based on the port rather than the IP?
<m3sser> hi, what is the most recommended kernel to compile my Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy ?
<__yy> imaginativeone: congrats, you have an intranet
<CharlieMFC> thanks guys, going to have a fiddle about, hopefully be back using Ubuntu instead of Windows :)
<rtu3478> superfirelord42: no need to modprobe. the module should be loaded when plugging in the card.
<imaginativeone> I'm trying to make my intranet less hackable
<Beavis> wtf are you talking about
<PeterP24> TheCount: thank you
<TheCount> Bonfirefliz: yes, but that's advanced voodoo, and beyond what I'm willing to elaborate on right now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Beavis Please dont use rude shorthand..
<nbake> i've downloaded the latest nvidia drivers package, but i can't seem to load it into the package manager - any help?
<Bonfirefliz> o
<TheCount> Bonfirefliz: there's acceptable documentation on the net, though
<superfirelord42> rtu3478, strange, its not working for him...
<__yy> imaginativeone: in that case, swtich your router for an old computer running a properly configured openbsd
<acke_n> Dr_willis:  thanks, i did a "connect to server" thing to the samba share. but thats not like mounting it? how would i mount it? smbmount -t smbfs smbshare mymediashare. didnt do it..
<bobbob1016> __yy, It says :0 doesn't exist.  How can I get my current desktop running over VNC?  vncserver :0 says already running on :0
<imaginativeone> so if I had an internal net...and then some sort of "internet server" - that's what I'm after
<Beavis> hey
<__yy> bobbob1016: you need to use x11vnc instead of vncserver to do that
<rtu3478> superfirelord42: i don't have the card anymore. i just have the c1 revision, which has rt73 chipset. that one works.
<Bonfirefliz> TheCount: so for the IP based route, I should just do:  route add IPADDRESS dev eth0 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Beavis Are you talking to someone in particular
<Beavis> i wanna meet chicks
<Dr_willis> acke_n,  with the proper smbmount command sort of like what you did.   I would gyess ya did the command wrongly. I tend to use the fusesmb tool to 'mount' the whole network.
<genii> Beavis: Since this is the Ubuntu support channel, the discussion is about that.
<nbake> i've downloaded the latest nvidia drivers package, but i can't seem to load it into the package manager - any help?
<TheCount> Bonfirefliz: correct. you may be able to do this automatically, have a look at man interfaces (post-up)
<__yy> bobbob1016: vncserver is for creating new displays, x11vnc is for sharing existing displays
<superfirelord42> rtu3478, thats what it was rt73... they had me recompile it
<rtu3478> superfirelord42: but his card has rt2570
<acke_n> Dr_willis: thanks, cool ill try that
<superfirelord42> rtu3478, is it just me, or did he leave?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Heh you booted him already however
<rtu3478> superfirelord42: he left
<awell> I'm some what new to ubuntu. I found icecast server and icecast2 listed is that what I want to mark for installation?
<bobbob1016> __yy, Just curious, does x11vnc require a reboot?  I'm no where near the computer I want to VNC into now, about 800 miles away.
<Bonfirefliz> TheCount: thanks
<__yy> bobbob1016: no, not at all
<kapace> is x11vnc started automatically once installed?
<duelboot> hello all
<maemo> hi
<__yy> kapace: no
<Kyle__> bobbob1016: what what?
<imaginativeone> do I want some sort of firewall solution instead?
<kapace> __yy: how can i make it do that?
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, what what, what?
<Kyle__> bobbob1016: x11vnc is a program that connects to the running X server
<__yy> kapace: read man x11vnc
<kapace> ok
<robert__> oin ubuntu-pl
<Kyle__> bobbob1016: you might have to be logged in locally for it to work, the other vnc servers create virtual X servers just for VNC
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, Yes, it is...  and?  I am running Hamachi, I am considered local.
<acke_n> Dr_willis: the fusesmb wasnt found in my aptitude.. :( found fuse-utils, is that the right package?
<Kyle__> i guess you could run x11vnc as root
<Kyle__> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<Kyle__> me neither ;)
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, I'm ssh-ed to it now.
<Kyle__> bobbob1016: x11vnc is great if you want to mess with a program you left running
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, It's a vpn program, free one.  No need to play wuth static IP's or forwarding.
<awell> Which do I want to install icecast2 or icecast-server?
<porkchop> hey all.  i installed 8.04 from the live cd "to run like a program in windows"  or what ever they called it.  i was wondering how i remove that?
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, Actually, I need to mess with VNC on the computer I am connected to, to VNC into another machine I have there....  yeah.
<Kyle__> uh
<bobbob1016> porkchop, Add-remove programs, same as a normal program.
<Kyle__> why would you chain vnc sessions?
<AlexJP> sorry, where can download mousepad 0.2.2?
<Dr_willis> acke_n,  it may be fusesmb, or smbfuse.. those crazy fuse guys like to  do stuff like that. :)
<Dr_willis> !info smbfuse
<ubottu> Package smbfuse does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, Because I can't connect to the machine I need to.  My VPN goes to my desktop, not my server.  Hamachi gives you a 5.x.x.x ip, so I'm connecting to the other machine running hamachi, then using it to get to the 192.x.x.x
<LordMetro> Okay, I have gotten the necessary WinXP drivers for my Zonet USB WLAN adapter, used ndiswrapper and so on...
<obidiah> hello all. I'm trying to install a mail server from source, using qmail/vpopmail/courier-authlib/courier-imap/squirrelmail. I've followed the same procedure I have used for years on RH (CentOS) boxen, making adjustments as needed. I was able to install mysql, php, apache2, etc without a problem. In this case, everything compiles and installls file. unfortunately, courier-authlib does not seem to work. I've already disabled appa
<obidiah> rmor but it still doesn't authenticate users properly. Has anyone else encountered a similar problem with courier-authlib and ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__  A minute of your time please
<PeterFA> When installing Tomcat5.5, the dependencies produce lots of the same kind of error during their configurations:/var/lib/scrollkeeper/oc/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:3588: parser error : Premature end of data in tag ScrollKeeperContentsList line 2
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, never got around to installing Hamachi on the server
<zoreau> anyone know how i can use the backtrack livecd just by mounting it (ive got it mounted but the cd contents are confusing considering its meant to be booted from)
<LordMetro> everything checks out alright, and I modprobed ndiswrapper and added it to /etc/modules
<hou5ton> This laptop running Hardy refuses to have anything to do with wireless ... but a previous version of ubuntu worked wireless out of the box.  What's up with that?
<kapace> __yy: i can't find the option to make it start on boot up
<LordMetro> however lsmod says nothing is using the module, how do I make rt2500usb use my ndiswrapper?
<Kyle__> bobbob1016: ah, well can you ssh to the one computer and then port forward it?
<acke_n> Dr_willis: haha thanks
<porkchop> hou5ton, im having the same problem.  what laptop do you have?
<LordMetro> hou5ton, Yeah, I am getting quite aggrevated myself about this
<__yy> kapace: you could try putting it in /etc/rc.local
<hou5ton> porkchop: it's a gateway
<kapace> oh ok...
<hou5ton> LordMetro: ya ... this is just stupid for wireless to not work out of the box
<obidiah> lordmetro: I just got ndiswrapper going on my laptop, I might be able to help out
<rsl> one more try: i'm trying to solve this problem. i need to be able to run a program using sudo which is outside of the default PATH. i do not need to spawn another shell using sudo su -, or login as root. i just need to be able to run the program using the sudo command and have it correctly find the program. what one file will be responsible for the PATH that sudo uses as it clearly is not using my own path. http://pastie.org/237177
<porkchop> hou5ton, mine is too.
<rsl> thanks in advance.
<obidiah> lordmetro: do you have the win98 driver in addition to the winxp driver?
<zoreau> anyone got dwarf fortress to work in gutsy? keeps tellin me the index file needs to be located in the /data directory (it is, its just stupid and cant read it right)
<mahrellon> Evening ya'll
<superfirelord42> rs1, try entering the full path
<soulchild> Hi all,... I am looking for a linux handy, any advice ?
<PeterFA> Jack_Sparrow, who was that you banned?
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton Stupid for hardware vendors to ignore linux. and not provide drivers
<sebrock_> what the h*ck is force-com
<LordMetro> obidiah, I could copy those
<hou5ton> obidiah: I downloaded those drivers, and then the installer said they were the wrong ones and wouldn't use them.
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterFA A bot
<coz_> PeterFA, linux handy?
<superfirelord42> rsl, sorry, try entering the full path..
<PeterFA> Jack_Sparrow, oh.
<__yy> zoreau: they have a linux version of df now? or are you running it in wine?
<PeterFA> coz_, what?
<Shubbar> I was trying to get my Nikon recognized by ubuntu
<coz_> PeterFA, sorry wrong person")
<rsl> superfirelord42: one sec. let me rephrase my question so it eliminates that reply.
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, I'm not sure what you mean, well I know what you mean, but I don't know if it'll work.  Hamachi isn't a server, or DHCP or anything, it is kind of like a "back to my mac" thing, as in I can browse my remote machines, and SSH them.  I can vnc them too, but it isn't working too well.
<LordMetro> obidiah, shall I use them instead?
<PeterP24> Hi, I have a problem with vmware; it won't start without the help of the sudo command; does anyone have a solution?
<superfirelord42> rsl, ok...
<acke_n> Dr_willis: will ubuntu wiki said fusesmb but my ubuntu 6.06 (on old ppc system) doesnt want to recognize it... bummer.
<zoreau> Jack_Sparrow: its us vs them, one day they will submit, or fall :)
<Shubbar> searched online, and found recommendation to update firmware, but I have the latest firmware and it still not recongnized
<coz_> soulchild, what do you mean a "linux handy" ?
<bobbob1016> Kyle__, I got it to work though, I'm on the remote machine now.  Thanks.
<Dr_willis> acke_n,  thats the issue then... :)  time to upgrade.
<bobbob1016> And thanks to __yy too.
<obidiah> lordmetro: when you install the driver with ndiswrapper -i driver.inf, does it reject you right there?
<Shubbar> anyone has a Nikon?
<LordMetro> obidiah, no everything works fine
<rsl> superfirelord42: one more try: i'm trying to solve this problem. i need to be able to run a program using sudo which is outside of the default PATH. i do not need to spawn another shell using sudo su -, or login as root, or specify the full path [since the ruby file might want to call other programs located in this same non-default directory]. i just need to be able to run the program using the sudo command and have it correctly find the prog
<obidiah> when you enter the command ndiswrapper -l does it show the device present with a hex id and "device" present"
<zoreau> _yy i was tryin to run it in wine
<clarezoe> Hi, I have to run amarok under root, otherwise it will say dbus connection error, how can I change this?
<superfirelord42> rs1, hmmm, you can try ./command
<rsl> superfirelord42: again...
<Jack_Sparrow> Shubbar I have a D70 but I just pull the chip and use a reader
<__yy> zoreau: ahh, I was hoping they'd finally ported it :(
<acke_n> Dr_willis: yeah, wouldve if there wasnt an issue with the upgrade tool not allowing me to do the upgrade.. hurrays... :O  hehe ill do a local unrar on the file.. thanks
<rsl> tht's not going to solve system calls from the main command not finding the path.
<rsl> i need to add to path.
<rsl> that's all
<obidiah> lordmetro: you are usually better off using the win98 driver instead of the winxp driver for a wireless card
<rsl> i really need it.
<LordMetro> http://rafb.net/p/n7zKV458.html
<zoreau> anyone know of a good channel for help with wine?
<superfirelord42> rsl, i think i have it... hold on
<LordMetro> It is not a wireless card it is an usb-adapter
<Shubbar> Jack_Sparrow, so its not recongnized by ubuntu also?
<rsl> that's all. not loging in as root. not spawning a subshell. just adding to path.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shubbar I never tried
<zoreau> also wth is Cedega? is it a commercial version of Wine that possibly works better, slash supports more games?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 what do i do about my ssh keys problem :/ i have sshd_config of two machines (1 which allows key login, and 1 of my ubuntu machine which doesnt care and asks me for pass prompt) would you like to compare
<superfirelord42> rsl, so to edit the .bashrc file so that you have a diffrent path when you start up?
<fwaokda> I have a folder in my trash bin that I can't get rid of... how can i get rid of it? :)
<obidiah> lordmetro: it should work anyway
<rsl> superfirelord42: i've tried adding just plain PATH in /root/.profile, /root/.bash_profile, /root/.bashrc, /etc/profile, /etc/environments, my own path...
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, this is going to sound odd in a linux forum, do you have a widows machine nearby?
<rsl> via export PATH.
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 yes i do
<rsl> but none work.
<obidiah> lordmetro: based on the link you sent, you should be in business
<superfirelord42> rsl, and you do not want to move it to a system path area?
<AlexJP> superfirelord42, do you know where i can download kate? cant find it anywhere!
<obidiah> lordmetro: try entering the command: "sudo modprobe -a ndiswrapper"
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kate
<ubottu> kate (source: kdebase): advanced text editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 792 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, sudo apt-get install kate
<rsl> superfirelord42: i can't.
<obidiah> then sudo ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexJP sudo apt-get install kate
<superfirelord42> rsl, ok, hold on, i will look up something
<Mark_vH> hippu, anyone experience with the 'weekalarm' plugin for amarok
<obidiah> then see if you have a wlan0 device
<Mark_vH> ?
<Lasitten> why my gdesklets aren't working!!!
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, lets set up the windows client to the ubuntu server
<rsl> superfirelord42: i should say... i _can_ but with great effort and it shouldn't be this fracking hard to get sudo to use a path i tell it.
<Lasitten> it crashes.
<LordMetro> http://rafb.net/p/Bhqw1F33.html
<obidiah> lordmetro, when you have tested the modprobe manually you can add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules then reboot
<LordMetro> It doesn't want to communicate
<DickCheney> greetings
<LordMetro> obidiah, How do I test it manually?
<obidiah> ah
<superfirelord42> rsl, if you like, you can do sudo PATH=(full path) app
<obidiah> you aloso have to blacklist the native driver
<LordMetro> I just tried to switch to wireless and I get no connection
<obidiah> in /etc/modprobe.d
<rsl> superfirelord42: but i would have to do that every time i run this, right?
<obidiah> nano blacklist
<obidiah> add the entry rt2500usb
<rsl> i just can't believe it's this hard to add a path sudo can see.
<superfirelord42> rsl, not if you set an alias in your users .bashrc
<obidiah> while you're at it add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<obidiah> then reboot
<obidiah> when you come back you should have wireless
<obidiah> lordmetro
<superfirelord42> rsl, are you familiar with the alias command?
<zoreau> !info cedega
<ubottu> Package cedega does not exist in hardy
<LordMetro> obidiah, Okay I'll try that, brb
<zoreau> !info cvs
<rsl> superfirelord42: yeah.
<obidiah> lordmetro: if you enter the command ifconfig it shoud show a device wlan0
<ubottu> cvs (source: cvs): Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-9 (hardy), package size 1630 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<LordMetro> I have the device
<LordMetro> I have it all configured for my wlan with encryption and all
<superfirelord42> rsl, yeah, im reading it, sudo uses its own path stuff... i think it may be in the sudoers file
<nbake> hello
<LhiQuer> hello
<nbake> i just came across an error
<rsl> superfirelord42: on my mac adding a path to my own path is respected by sudo.
<nbake> hoping to get some help...
<zoreau> does ubottu show info for gutsy ever? maybe !Info cedega gutsy  ??
<LhiQuer> i don't suppose if anyone could tell me where i could get some snazzy login windows?
<rsl> superfirelord42: looks like ubuntu and debian decided to disrepect use of env_keep though.
<rsl> and i can't find an example of how setenv is used in sudoers
<nbake> I just installed the newest NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run drivers, and I installed them and when rebooting I got the error:
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer gnome-look.org gdm themes
<superfirelord42> maybe... hold on...
<nbake> "Your screen & graphics card could not be detected correctly..."
<superfirelord42> rsl, maybe... hold on
<obidiah> lordmetro: good for you
<nbake> and now its on 800x600 and can't change any display settings
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, thank you very much
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kane77> can I make aria look nicer (if I'm correct it's GTK+ app)? it is not what I call nice app.. :(
<superfirelord42> rsl, have you tried adding the directory to your local user path?
<rsl> superfirelord42: it is.
<superfirelord42> rsl, still looking
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, by the way, it turns out that my old install was kind of a 7.10-8.04 hybrid
<ghismo> does a hardy heron sopcast version exist?
<superfirelord42> Jack_Sparrow, LhiQuer was missing some repos....
<LhiQuer> quite funny actually
<Jack_Sparrow> superfirelord42 I was not involved with that, but glad it got sorted out
<Josdell> Hi everyone, after my last Update Manager U
<meteoroid> howdy folks, i'm having trouble getting x11 forwarding over ssh to work, ssh -Xvv to my ubuntu server shows xauth negotiation, but x apps say they can't connect to the display
<LordMetroid> obidiah, Wohoo it works :)
<LordMetroid> Thank you so much
 * LordMetroid hugs obidiah 
<Josdell> sorry, update, Update manager no longer works, it has the exclamation point
<superfirelord42> rsl, how is your sudoers file set up? is env_reset on?
<nbake> I just installed the newest NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run drivers, and I installed them and when rebooting I got the error:
<meteoroid> any suggestions? it's been a while since i used x over ssh so perhaps i am overlooking something simple, but i seem to have checked all the configuration and logs i can think of.
<nbake> "Your screen & graphics card could not be detected correctly..."
 * Mark_vH wants to wake up but his weekalarm plugin for amarok is totally silent :(
<LhiQuer> nbake, what graphics card?
<nbake> geforce 6800
<LhiQuer> hmmm
<rsl> superfirelord42: it is. i tried adding env_keep+="PATH" but it didn't seem to affect anything.
<stevenvious> Anyone have trouble even getting WoW to start?
<LhiQuer> i would strongly recommend NOT using the official nvidia drivers, as they are built generically
<Jack_Sparrow> stevenvious  try asking in #winehq
<LhiQuer> instead, i would recommend using the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<superfirelord42> rsl, have you tried modifying setenv?
<fabio> l
<nbake> oh, ok
<stevenvious> just joined it. thx.
<nbake> how can i uninstall this nvidia driver?
<rsl> superfirelord42: couldn't find an example.
<superfirelord42> rsl, it is used setenv on....
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, i know you cant do anything, but The operation timed out when attempting to contact www.gnome-look.org.
<kapace> any tips to make VNC faster?
<Josdell> Hi everyone, update Manager is not working right, it has the exclamtion point icon
<LhiQuer> nbake, gimme a sec
<superfirelord42> rsl, and your env_keep is being overridden...
<nbake> ok
<superfirelord42> rsl, thats more for non core vars
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cygoku> Is it unsafe to enable the Hardy-Backports updates ?!?!
<Dr_willis> kapace,  use a minimal desktop, dont share the 'current' desktop, reduce the # of colors. depth, and size of the display. dont use any eyecandy, or wallpaper.
<rsl> superfirelord42: this is my sudoers.
<rsl> http://pastie.org/237183
<Psico-trash> ALGUEM DO BRASIL...?  VAMOS TC...
<superfirelord42> rsl, ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku If you need something specific .. do it, but not unless there is something you must have
<kapace> Dr_willis: reduce colors client side?
<superfirelord42> !br | Psico-trash
<ubottu> Psico-trash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > Psico-trash
<ubottu> Psico-trash, please see my private message
<fwaokda> how can i figure out which program is killing my ram atm?
<LhiQuer> nbake, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80131 << look in that thread depending on which ones you installed
<cygoku> Jack_sparrow : What's in the backports anyway ?
<obidiah> lordmetroid: you're welcome, glad it worked out
<Dr_willis> kapace,  the vncserver, can be set to only use/display a specific # of colors.
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku critical updates for the most part
<superfirelord42> rsl, hmm, you have Defaults env_keep += "PATH"
<superfirelord42> and on env_reset
<hajiki> how do i update to firefox 3.0.1?
<rsl> superfirelord42: the examples i saw had both. i have no idea. lol
<cygoku> Jack_sparrow : And critical updates can be bad ?
<superfirelord42> rsl, does it work if you change Defaults env_reset to env_reset off?
<Flannel> hajiki: Just wait
<LrdMtrod> doh, hate when quake wars causes congestion fault in my router
<rsl> superfirelord42: just add "off" behind it?
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku Feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic  for more info
<hajiki> Flannel: :(
<fwaokda> is there a way to see all my processes currently running?  So I can kill the one thats locking up my system?
<twentysix> Is anyone here able to tell me why even though I have installed the drivers for my wireless card using ndiswrapper, it still doesn't tell me the hardware is present when i ndiswrapper -l ????
<superfirelord42> rsl, nope, delete Defaults first...
 * TheCount curses horribly
<superfirelord42> TheCount, didnt work?
<LhiQuer> fwaokda,  System > Administration > System Monitor
<Flannel> hajiki: It's in -proposed right now, once its tested to be stable, it'll be pushed to -updates
<nbake> LhiQuer: so "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx" should do it?
<LhiQuer> fwaokda, be careful though!!
<LhiQuer> nbake,
<hajiki> Flannel: oh nice!
<Hideki> any solutions for the eee pc 1000 yet? 8.04 went on but no audio/wifi/ethernet support -.-
<rsl> superfirelord42: delete both lines? not sure how this should look. would you mind clicking "edit paste" on that paste i made?
<LhiQuer> you downloaded the drivers from the nvidia website didnt you nbake ?
<TheCount> superfirelord42: sort of
<nbake> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  you still here
<Jack_Sparrow> je no
<je> :0
<jazzkutya> i'd like to get a bigger virtual resolution using Virtual 2048 1536 in xorg.conf but id does not work. any advice?
<TheCount> superfirelord42: 'This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.'
<superfirelord42> rsl, no, do not delete both lines.... just delete default on the second one... and change it to on...
<superfirelord42> TheCount, hehe, you have the wrong kernel then...
<TheCount> superfirelord42: NO, REALLY! :D
<whileimhere>  Hi. I was installing via apt-get k3b when it stalled on me. I had to run in the CLI sudo dpkg --configure -a to restart it. It has once more stalled at this line Generating locales...   af_ZA.UTF-8...  --- Any ideas how to get this to stop doing this?
<LhiQuer> nbake, i think i have a solution
<je> I am trying to install a gui with ubuntu and its not working it starts my screen gose blue and has a little black terminal in it
<TheCount> superfirelord42: now I'll have to somehow get a 32bit initramdisk and boot system created, which is a bit annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> je What are you trying to install
<LhiQuer> nbake, have you tried to reconfigure x-server?
<je> xorg
<nbake> LhiQuer: no
<je> i want a ubuntu gui on ubuntu
<superfirelord42> TheCount, hehe... but on the bright side... it looked like it tried to work.. 3 days ago, we couldnt get a netboot to start the kernel...
<Xpistos> HEY ErBODY!
<orphean> Jack_Sparrow: Is the netbook remix edition ready to go yet? Seems like that would be a good choice for the EEEPC and friends if so.
<je> when i hit ctrl alt back this is what it tells me
<LhiQuer> nbake, i recommend printing this thread as you will have to stop xserver/gdm to do ithttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481887
<Xpistos> Hey, does anybody know why my xD card doesn't work in my internal card reader, but a cheep ass external USB card reader it will?
<rjre> VMWARE: how do i install the player? it doesn't seem to be listed under apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean You need to ask them, it isnt part of the base ubuntu that we support here
<LhiQuer> nbake, i recommend printing this thread as you will have to stop xserver/gdm to do it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481887
<planetxmail> mandriva announced there owwn netbook to run Mandriva linux.... now there are so many netbooks for sle!
<LhiQuer> second one nbake
<TheCount> superfirelord42: *g*
<CharlieMFC> hi, i don't currently have wireless working in ubuntu, so i logged into windows, downloaded the rt2570 tar.gz file and put it in the ubuntu/disks/shared folder. I've booted back into Ubuntu and can see the file, but can't copy or move the file to the /usr/src folder to install it??
<fwaokda> my ram is running at 96% and I dont know why :( how can I stop it?
<rsl> superfirelord42: like this? http://pastie.org/237187 i really don't understand if that's wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xpistos most of those internal readers are propietary and have no linux support
<Xpistos> Jack_Sparrow: What's happnin Capt'n?
<rsl> there's a button on there you can click and edit the paste if that's not correct.
<__yy> fwaokda: use top to figure out what program is eating all your ram and kill it
<Xpistos> GRRRRRRRRRR! Time to get a new camera with SD cards instead!!!
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, can i get a link to where you downloaded it?
<fwaokda> top?
<planetxmail> charlie: You have to use sudo mv file location
<superfirelord42> rsl, looks good, try it...
<Jack_Sparrow> Xpistos just trying to stay ontopic.. :)
<__yy> fwaokda: open a terminal and type top
<Xpistos> Jack_Sparrow: No Trolling here! LOL
<je> failed to set up write-comining range (0xf6000000,0x800000)          xauth:error in lovking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<CharlieMFC> from here http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/rt2400/rt2570-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz
<twentysix> Is anyone here able to tell me why even though I have installed the drivers for my wireless card using ndiswrapper, it still doesn't tell me the hardware is present when i ndiswrapper -l ????
<usrnrp> damn
<Xpistos> Have a Good Today and a Good Tomorrow people! LATE!
<Jack_Sparrow> Xpistos You know I have kick on speed-dial
<nbake> LhiQuer: thanks, then after that I should install ubuntu's nvidia driver?
<__yy> fwaokda: then once top is open type F n <enter>, that will sort running programs by the percentage of memory they are using (case is important here)
<usrnrp> anyone know why my connection keeps (lagging) and kicking me off of freenode and then i reconnect on to freenode
<LhiQuer> nbake, yes, when you come back, i will walk you through that
<palomer> hello
<palomer> where can I download ubuntu 7?
<palomer> I've given up on hardy heron
<nbake> ok thanks
<nbake> bbs
<ghismo> anyone has found sopcast for hardy heron?
<Hackmo> hey there
<Jack_Sparrow> !download > palomer
<ubottu> palomer, please see my private message
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, im trying to open it.. hold on...
<LhiQuer> why nvidia pwns: 63980 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12795.910 FPS
<Hackmo> anyone know why my browser keeps crashing when i'm watching videos on the net?
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  it tells me failed to setup write-combining range (0xf6000000,0x800000)
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, would it be a good idea for me to make a shortcut to the root terminal?
<je> LhiQuer, no
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer no, you need to know when you are running as root
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, I tried googling my monitor specs
<Sansan> Hackmo: what browser ?? do you install flash mozilla plugin?
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, and changing my xorg.conf
<rsl> superfirelord42: please see bottom of http://pastie.org/237187
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, but my max res is still 800x600, im a little desperate
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer pastebin your xorg
<Hackmo> Sansan, Firefox and yeah the flash mozilla plugin is installed
<blbrown> my sound and flash fails sometimes.  Normally I have to log out.  Is there away to fix the sound with flash for FF without logging out.  Maybe reinit the sound server
<LhiQuer> palomer, what graphics card?
<palomer> LhiQuer, nvidia 7200 GT
<superfirelord42> rsl, checking...
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, I just reinstalled (for the 4th time!)
<LhiQuer> palomer, which drivers are you using?
<rsl> superfirelord42: and awesomest... i can't edit now because i can't sudo.
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer pastebin your xorg
<rsl> i asked if that was correct.
<BEaSTFX> when i enable xft on conky my processor get overloaded any idea why?
<remsSs1> hello yesterday I have tried the IPCop Distribution and my ISDN card wasn't found. What do I must to do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer link the specs on your monitor
<LhiQuer> palomer, if you're using the nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new, there's a simple solution
<superfirelord42> rsl, ok, i guess but the defaults phrase back in..
<Sansan> well flash sometimes fails. it happens to me also.
<rsl> i'm locked out now.
<superfirelord42> rsl, what are you using to edit he sudoers file?
<mad_max02> How can I play wmv files on 64bit hardy ???  I cant play them in 64bit mplayer so I need another solution. Tried VLC and no help. Tried totem with xine and still nothing. Any ideas ???
<superfirelord42> rs1, then do an su...
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  it tells me failed to setup write-combining range (0xf6000000,0x800000)
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/m3a39e215
<rsl> http://pastie.org/237188
<rsl> superfirelord42: http://pastie.org/237188
<Blaqlight> yay finally Gnome is fixed.
<je> T.T
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, i had the issue that palomer has, can be a simple fix
<Jack_Sparrow> je Cant help
<palomer> LhiQuer, I just click on the hardware icon
<fabio> okmsd\c
<troythetechguy> Fresh install of 8.04. I have the right driver installed, used Envy to install video driver, but each time I log in the monitor detects a different refresh rate.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Walk him through it please
<superfirelord42> rsl, what where you using to edit the file?
<palomer> LhiQuer, and install the proprietary drivers
<superfirelord42> rsl, can you su into root?
<palomer> LhiQuer, my Xorg.0.log reports no errors
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer I thought you said you entered your monitor info in xorg
<palomer> apart from being unable to read my monitors edid
<LhiQuer> okay, palomer, first,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<fabio> mailto:n=Spaces@217.216.105.254.dyn.user.ono.com
<megaserg> hello! is there any build of Pidgin with x-status support?
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, and then got so frustrated I reinstalled everything
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, that needs to be compiled
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer link the specs on your monitor
<rsl> superfirelord42: nopes.
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, where do you have it saved right now?
<superfirelord42> rsl, you cannot su? why not?
<rsl> superfirelord42: it should change my bash prompt to reflect i'm root, right?
<CharlieMFC> i have it saved in /host/ubuntu/disks/shared/
<superfirelord42> rs1, sometimes
<TylerM> hi all.. I'm hitting this (Apparent) bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/202959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202959 in debian-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [High,Confirmed]
<takhs_o_asxhmos> help with lexmark printer
<superfirelord42> rs1, did it take your password?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> can't get it work
<mad_max02> How can I play wmv files on 64bit hardy ???  I cant play them in 64bit mplayer so I need another solution. Tried VLC and no help. Tried totem with xine and still nothing. Any ideas ???
<palomer> http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:7O75KKSfMCAJ:safemanuals.com/annexe_annexe%25202_ACER_AL1916-_E.htm+acer+al1916+resolution+horizontal+vertical+sync&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=ca
<TylerM> (though I have 700MB ram) :)... just wondering if it's safe to reboot
<bobbob1016> How can I pause before running a command?  as in "wait 10 seconds, then run another line"
<TylerM> during and upgrade
<rsl> superfirelord42: nopes.
<LhiQuer> palomer, done yet?
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, Horizontal 30kHz~82kHz x Vertical 56Hz ~76 Hz 135MHz
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, ok, basicly, that has to be compiled
<__yy> bobbob1016: sleep 10; yourcommandhere
<superfirelord42> rs1, are you on the effected machine?
<rsl> when i use my password, it authentication failuer. and when i use root's it just returns to my prompt.
<rsl> yes.
<bobbob1016> __yy, Thanks again.
<palomer> LhiQuer, wait up, im doing a dist-upgrade
<superfirelord42> rs1, you use root and it works
<CharlieMFC> k, is it easy to do?
<superfirelord42> then you are in...
<rsl> wrong
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, sometimes, hold on..
<palomer> LhiQuer, should take about 20 seconds
<takhs_o_asxhmos> any help with lexmark printer z1320
<rsl> i don't have permission to edit /etc/sudoers
<palomer> LhiQuer, btw, I tried everything that was mentioned in the forums
<superfirelord42> rs1, sudo - root
<superfirelord42> rsl, try that command
<LhiQuer> palomer, i havent found this solution on the forums, but it's a perfect solution
<TylerM> is there a simple way to restart an upgrade after I force it to reboot?  I haven't tried it before :)
<rsl> http://pastie.org/237191
<palomer> okok
<cvelasquez> hi
<rsl> superfirelord42: http://pastie.org/237191
<cvelasquez> again
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, do you know how to get to that dir in the console
<CharlieMFC> yes, i do
<LhiQuer> palomer, after it's installed, make sure you get NO ERROR MESSAGES... AT ALL
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer try this   http://pastebin.com/d9dd6db7
<palomer> LhiQuer, so I install and I restart, right?
<rsl> superfirelord42: i fear you have ensured me reinstalling ubuntu.
<LhiQuer> palomer, not yet
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, ok, the command to unzip it is tar -xvf file.tar.gz
<superfirelord42> rsl, no i have not...
<rsl> i can't use sudo or su
<cvelasquez> can I use a music pendrive to hold ubuntu on usb (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/)
<superfirelord42> rsl, there are ways to fix it way short of that
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, it's got to do with the nvidia card;s detection issues
<CharlieMFC> ok, thank you
<cvelasquez> ??
<LhiQuer> palomer, done it?
<rsl> superfirelord42: not if you've disabled root login.
<rsl> lol
<l3d> ok I was wondering how I would get avant window navigator to load or start up and please give me a link or explain in noodie terms ty
<superfirelord42> rsl, sorry, the command was su - root
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 ssh -vvv user@server says http://pastebin.ca/1076974 (this is debian logging onto the faulty ubuntu sshd who wants to keep asking for passwords)
<rjre> where is the hardy vmware server repository?
<rsl> superfirelord42: if you read the pastie you'd see i tried that.
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer according to his error log it also has to do with monitor detection, quite common
<TheCount> guys, you croll too much ;)
<rsl> superfirelord42: and it failed as well.
 * TheCount waves goodbye .. thanks for the help!
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, wicked cool, but installing the nvidia drivers will change my xorg.conf
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to have my desktop switch to tty1 when something is written to it?
<alami> i can't use my cam on my ubuntu because i don't have his drivers can any one help me?
<palomer> LhiQuer, almost done
<palomer> LhiQuer, ok, done
<LhiQuer> palomer, ok
<palomer> LhiQuer, need to restart?
<LhiQuer> palomer, now,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<BEaSTFX> when i enable xft on conky my processor get overloaded any idea why?
<IBeLeeB> Greetings! Total stupid newbie question. I did an apt-get for myphpadmin and it installed just fine. But, now I have no idea how to run it. A lil help please?
<superfirelord42> rsl, well, the easy way to do this, is reboot into recovery mode, and change it from there... just alter the sudoers file
<palomer> LhiQuer, done
<LhiQuer> right
<takhs_o_asxhmos> anyone can help me with lexmark printer z1320
<LhiQuer> palomer, now type: sudo nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > IBeLeeB
<ubottu> IBeLeeB, please see my private message
<takhs_o_asxhmos> my previous lexmark printer z610 was ok
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, well, as you can probably tell, your keys are bad... did you say these where dsa?
<LhiQuer> a small window should pop up palomer
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, i have an NTFS drive, and I am having no end of bother getting it to mount
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have ntfs-3g
<palomer> LhiQuer, I have to restart my computer first
<Decepticon> :S
<LhiQuer> palomer, go for it
<Hondo_Kitsune> but it is giving me "FUSE" errors
<LhiQuer> bai bai
<ice_cream> lo; having issues with /etc/network/interfaces ;   how should i set it up if i want eth0 to be connected to one router, and  eth1 to be connected to another?
<palomer> ok, brb
<rsl> superfirelord42: this is a server not a local computer.
<ice_cream> both interfaces have auto and dhcp, but the effect atm is that eth0 doesnt see the network
<Blaqlight> ice_cream, you can do that?
<alami> i can't use my cam on my ubuntu because i don't have his drivers can any one help me?
<testonly> hi guys
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ugh... I'll ask in #KDE
<superfirelord42> rsl, a server? you are sshd in? do you have root login enabled?
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, it turns out that all of the nvidia drivers, ubuntu or official, have severe issues detecting the monitor, so we need to install the nvidia GUI configuration tool, which detects the right monitor, but also allows manual configuration of the driver and xconf directly
<mamato> hi, i've been having an annoying bug for a while now with gnome: after startup, sometimes, the top menu bar appears at the bottom and the bottom menu bar at the top. i rightclick-properties, things look good, i change and unchange the value and it's back to "normal" :S
<rsl> superfirelord42: as i said before i disabled root login [for security reasons]
<Jack_Sparrow> alami I sent the troubleshooting link on webcams earlier, did you go through that.
<rsl> superfirelord42: i am sshded in.
<superfirelord42> rsl, hmmm... is there anyone local who can run the commands?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Which is why I just throw the specs into the xorg manually
<alami> Jack_Sparrow yes but don't work till now because i have i new laptop
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, hahaha yeah
<testonly> has anyone ever successfully enable realvnc on 7.10?
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, you still there?
<palomer> LhiQuer, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<LhiQuer> :O
<LhiQuer> right
<rsl> superfirelord42: who can run what commands?
<palomer> LhiQuer, I don't get this error if I go through the hardware application
<fwaokda> I have an empty folder in my trash bin I can't get rid of.  I tried using 'gksudo nautilius' to delete it but everytime i try it locks the computer up. anyone know what I need to do?
<ice_cream> Blaqlight, can't i?
<superfirelord42> someone local who can reboot into recovery, then alter your sudoers file?
<palomer> ok
<palomer> brb
<LhiQuer> palomer, means we might have to go for the legacy, no biggy
<LhiQuer> nnnng
<LhiQuer> when people lack patience
<twentysix> Is anyone able to tell me why even though I have my wireless drivers installed correctly (ndiswrapper -l confirms this) I still get the following? http://pastebin.com/m483e0619
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok I removed the nvidia drivers and restarted and now everything looks back to normal
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nbake> detecting screen resolution normally and no erros
<LhiQuer> nbake, now something new
<nbake> ok
<superfirelord42> rsl, are you there?
<rsl> superfirelord42: yes.
<LhiQuer> nbake, open up a terminal and type: sudo apt-get nvidia-settings
<LhiQuer> oops
<superfirelord42> rsl, you are not local, is there anyone local or near local soon?
<LhiQuer> nbake, open up a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<twentysix> I never thought that getting wireless to work in Ubuntu would be this cumbersome...
<LhiQuer> second one
<KleRoi> hello I just managed to reinstall a copy of windows xp on a partition, but my problem is that grub loads windows on default and I have to press ESC to access the menu in wich i can choose to load ubuntu. How can I make it the other way round so that ubuntu loads on default? thanks in advance
<takhs_o_asxhmos> HELP ! LEXMARK Z1320 PROBLEM ! CAN'T GET IT WORK!!! HELP
<LhiQuer> twentysix, there's a reason why lan is faster
<orphean> twentysix: are you using network-manager? if so, try it with WICD
<Lusule> i recently installed ubuntu and i don't seem to have sound, does anyone know how i can fix this?
<rsl> superfirelord42: no. this isn't managed hosting.
<LhiQuer> takhs_o_asxhmos, please don't abuse uppercase
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  try this
<LimCore> hello
<twentysix> LhiQuer - i realize that, but unfortunately i do not have the option to connect an Rj45
<Paradoxx> How do I enable sound streams from multiple applications?
<LhiQuer> twentysix, okay
<Paradoxx> !dmix
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: well what sound are you afteR?  and do you have a log in sound?
<twentysix> orphean - the card doesn't even show up in Network Tools
<LhiQuer> Paradoxx, is your name Evan?
<superfirelord42> rsl, did you add the stuff under visudoers aplication?
<nbake> LhiQuer: done
<twentysix> orphean - did you see my pastebin?
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, can you do the same thing with my new xorg.conf?
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes: I need sound for gaming and music
<LhiQuer> nbake, now type sudo nvidia-settings
<palomer> http://pastebin.com/m3cebbb5a
<LhiQuer> a smll window should appear
<palomer> LhiQuer, ok, I got my nvidia module to load
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: when you log into Ubuntu do you have a log in sound?
<Paradoxx> LhiQuer, no...
<rsl> superfirelord42: thanks for yr help but i think i'm gonna start asking around elsewhere.
<palomer> LhiQuer, and now im at 640x480
<orphean> twentysix: that doesn't necessarily mean its not there. network-manager brings it up and down on its own
<LhiQuer> palomer, one sec
<takhs_o_asxhmos> help?
<twentysix> orphean - network-manager is the utility that also lists the point to point and wired network connections, correct?
<LhiQuer> palomer, did you do sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings?
<superfirelord42> rsl, sorry, i assumed you where local, and where editing through visudo..
<nbake> LhiQuer: popup reads "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root) and restart the x server
<twentysix> orphean - if so, the card is not showing up in there at all either
<KleRoi> mmm hello I just managed to reinstall a copy of windows xp on a partition, but my problem is that grub loads windows on default and I have to press ESC to access the menu in wich i can choose to load ubuntu. How can I make it the other way round so that ubuntu loads on default?
<orphean> twentysix: which is why I suggest trying WICD
<LhiQuer> nbake, what card do you have again?
<rsl> superfirelord42: like you assumed that line you told me would work, would actually work?
<twentysix> orphean - how do i go about doing that?
<palomer> LhiQuer,
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  answer the question.  that we  I know ify ou have sound working at all
<awell> Anyone familiar with icecast?
<orphean> twentysix: my laptop's wireless doesn't show up in network-manager, but it does with WICD for example.
<palomer> LhiQuer, yeah, I can run it
<nbake> geforce 6800
<__yy> KleRoi: as root, edit /boot/menu.lst and change the
<__yy> KleRoi: "default"
<superfirelord42> rsl, actually, i did see reports of it working... visudo is supposed to check that...
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  you have a working log in sound or you don't.
<IBeLeeB> can myphpadmin be run from the GUI?
<LhiQuer> palomer, did you do: sudo nvidia-settings ?
<fwaokda> what's the location of the trash bin? how can i navigate to it in shell?
<LhiQuer> and the small window?
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes sorry I was reading ubottu's comments - i don't have working sound
<Paradoxx> How do I enable sound streams from multiple applications?
<Dr_willis> !trash | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<fwaokda> nice
<Lusule> sebnaitsabes - not on login or any other time
<LhiQuer> nbake, what card do you have again?
<Blaqlight> its too bad Im on a 56k connection or Id be running slackware.
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  lap top or desktop?  what kind of speakers?
<palomer> LhiQuer, yup
<nbake> LhiQuer: geforce 6800
<palomer> LhiQuer, nvidia-settings works fine
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes: desktop, headphones
<takhs_o_asxhmos> it's a pitty i can't use my new printer lexmark z1320
<nbake> LhiQuer: a small window appear also along with the error prompt
<SebNaitsabes> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<takhs_o_asxhmos> please help
<ice_cream> Blaqlight, i was asking the wrong question i guess, it's resolved now =P
<LhiQuer> palomer, now click X Server Display Configuration
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  could be, because it is using the wrong sound server
<LhiQuer> nbake, one moment
<twentysix> orphean - i need to install WICD offline, is there a deb by chance?
<nbake> ok
<LhiQuer> nbake, is that an old card?
<nbake> older, not too old though
<nbake> 2 years
<takhs_o_asxhmos> help?
<LhiQuer> okay
<orphean> twentysix: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - i've just checked that, it says it's using NVidia (alsa mixer)
<KleRoi> __yy:  yes default, i mean loading ubuntu without me having to touch anything
<monk12> hey all. just wondering, if i am in ubuntu in run level 5 (GUI ithink) how can u from the command line... su root then open a file in Kate/Kwrite like i will su to root then try to open in Kate but it says 'connection to "0:0" refused by server
<orphean> twentysix: just grab the deb from their hardy repo
<Blaqlight> nice job ice_cream
<LhiQuer> nbake, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: have you tryed to play an MP3 already, and so installed the program for playing MP3.  or have you tryed to play a CD?
<LhiQuer> oops
<LhiQuer> nbake, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - yes, i have no sound.  I've tried playing a sound from customised sound settings, too
<takhs_o_asxhmos> who has sound problems with ubuntu?? what hardware must be that?
<twentysix> orphean - where is their hardy repo located?
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: ok  open up the termianl
<SebNaitsabes> terminal
<palomer> LhiQuer, ok
<monk12> so basically just want to get into the GUI with write perms
<__yy> KleRoi: yes, I mean edit the file /boot/menu.lst, there is a line "defualt #" where # is the number of the entry in the boot menu that is used by default
<Dyshoo> omfg
<twentysix> orphean - i found it, nevermind
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - done
<orphean> twentysix: ? they have numerous links to it on that download page i listed.
<KleRoi> __yy:  oooh okay thanks i'll try that right away
<palomer> LhiQuer, what's next?
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  if your lucky it's the common puleaudio is stopping sound from working issue,  if your not lucky  it's your hardware.
<orphean> twentysix: k :)
<LhiQuer> palomer, and does it show a lovely screen with customisable settings?
<Dyshoo> co to jest
<takhs_o_asxhmos> any help to get my lexmark z1320 printer to work??
<jazzkutya> any ideas on how to get a bigger virtual screen (that is scrollable by moving the mouse to the edges) with latest ubuntu?
<nbake> LhiQuer: installed nvidia-glx-new
<Dyshoo> o mamo :F
<Dyshoo> KTO CHCE CZOSNEK?
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - how do i check the first one you mentioned?
<monk12> this channel is furious with messages lol
<spiritssight> Looking for assistance on fresh install and seting up TV winTV 950 and video ATI radeon mobile M52 X1300
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  yes we will do that now
<LhiQuer> nbake, now, restart, and try again, sudo nvidia-settings
<marnanel> Is there a way to turn off the thing Hardy has started doing where it puts the bzr revision number in the bash prompt?  I quite like it, but it takes like six seconds to show the prompt sometimes
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, ?
<troythetechguy> I finally have X set up so it displays everything correct, however, when I drop to a terminal (alt-F1) the font is off the screen on the left side, usually missing the first word or two.  I used Envy to install the video driver.  Ideas?
<palomer> LhiQuer, yup
<palomer> LhiQuer, max res, 640x480
<palomer> LhiQuer, brb
<ryan__> i have ubuntu installed inside windows, but would like to have ubuntu start by default instead of windows.  how do i change the boot order?
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  killall pulseaudio  and run the command again and it should say no proccess st oped
<trey_> hi
<LhiQuer> ryan__, did you use wubi?
<troythetechguy> ryan_ you installed Ubuntu in windows how?  Virtual machine?
<palomer> yes!
<ryan__> wubi?
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow's solution worked!
<CharlieMFC> hi, i'm back :) I'm now trying to make a file, but I'm getting error that starts with "error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory" I've got the kernel headers installed? what else am i missing?
<palomer> woot!!!!
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - yes, done that
<LhiQuer> awww :'(
<frankg> need a liveCD guru to help make my app CD please :)
<twentysix> orphean - i do not see a .deb package on the repo
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: and again where it said no proccess killed?
<palomer> LhiQuer, thx, but the problem was with my xorg.conf
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - yes
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, did you get builddep?
<LhiQuer> palomer, okay, but open nvidia-settings again
<Hackmo> having some major problems
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer No, not my solution, dont tell anyone.. ever. nope, I deny everything
<trey_> how do i install skins in vlc
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, did you sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<palomer> LhiQuer, but it's fixed!
<LhiQuer> palomer, i know
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  now do you have the program already on there for playing MP3's?  by default Ubuntu won't play those.  and I think you might have MP3's.  you just need something now that should make sound  an audio CD would be a good idea,  put it in and see if when playing it will make noise
<palomer> ok, what do you want me to do?
<LhiQuer> but nvidia settings is not just a solution to your problem... open it again
<Lusule> SenNaitsabes - i have amarok for mp3s
<trey_> hello
<takhs_o_asxhmos> help !
<Hackmo> my computer is freezing like crazy and I just rebooted it there, it loaded with a different theme than the one I had selected.  Also when i'm watching videos online my browser crashes
<BEaSTFX> when i enable xft on conky my processor get overloaded any idea why?
<LhiQuer> nbake, you there?
<CharlieMFC> doing that now superfirelord. Sorry for being such a noob with all these questions :(
<takhs_o_asxhmos> anyone can help me with my lexmark z1320 printer
<nbake> LhiQuer: restarted, tried again, same error.  however if i click ok and double click on nvidia-settings Configuration on the other box, a panel shows up
<palomer> LhiQuer, it's open!
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - it's going crazy atm, trying to play every mp3 i have in quick succession
<trey_> hello
<palomer> btw, how do I find out the make of my network card?
<superfirelord42> CharlieMFC, dont worry about it, i have heard worse questions.. and what you are doing is actually a little difficult...
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule:  odd try another player?
<LhiQuer> nbake, now click on x server display configuration
<pheeror> Hackmo:  Also when i'm watching videos online my browser crashes <- this happens because adobe sux hard, especially their flash player
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer if you do "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<LhiQuer> palomer, click on x server display configuration
<jazzkutya> can I disable RandR?
<monk12> anyone, how to open a file from command line into a GUI write application with write perms?
<Hackmo> pheeror, true it does but it used to at least work, now it doesn't
<superfirelord42> monk12, gedit file.txt
<pheeror> Hackmo: they are not able to correctly support anything but windows 32bit - no 64bit version and mac users oath at flash player as well
<nbake> LhiQuer: I don't see that option
<spiritssight> Sorry if this went through already system is displaying so slow I am resending in hope someone can PM me so I know I got some thing, thanks ahead of time
<spiritssight> Looking for assistance on fresh install and seting up TV winTV 950 and video ATI radeon mobile M52 X1300
<trey_> how to install skins in vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> monk12 gksudo gedto /path/file
<capiira> is www.gnome-look.org off ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gedit
<takhs_o_asxhmos> gksudo gedit file.txt
<nbake> LhiQuer: I see "nvidia-settings Configuration"
<nbake> and inside it
<LhiQuer> nbake, what do you see
<takhs_o_asxhmos> or kdesu
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - it's playing with no sound again
<pheeror> Hackmo: no ultimate solution yet
<LhiQuer> send me a printscreen nbake
<vices> if i have 6 terminals open at once is there any way to save their relative positions ?
<SebNaitsabes> spirtssight:   winTV 950 that's the name of your hardware or a TV program?
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer Everything still working
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, yup
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<nbake> can you send files over irc? (dumb question i know)
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes that is a card
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: hummmmmmm it seems it may be a hardware issue then.  as in the driver for your computer sound is not installed
<pheeror> Hackmo: my computer is freezing like crazy <- strange - hw problem or have you done something silly?
<trey_> hell0
<vices> nbake: yes but some clients have issues
<spiritssight> sebNaitaabes, its hardware
<palomer> Jack_Sparrow, now trying to figure out who's the vendor of my network card
<palomer> only found the chipset
<superfirelord42> nbake, DCC, some clients dont take it...
<funkyHat> vices: pissibly if you use terminator, not sure
<superfirelord42> nbake, and some firewalls block it
<Lusule> SenNaitsabes - i'll run through this quick troubleshooter Ubottu came up with
<palomer> LhiQuer, done, what next?
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer what chipset does it show
<LhiQuer> palomer, £5 on broadcom
<Dr_willis> nbake,  proberly faster to use some fileshare web site/service
<takhs_o_asxhmos> can i get my lexmark z1320 printer work?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> help
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: yeah sure do that
<Dr_willis> takhs_o_asxhmos,  check cups.org to see how well supported that printer is.
<SebNaitsabes> !lexmark
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<palomer> AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor
<LhiQuer> palomer, if you flick through all of the options, it willl let you fine-tune your display
<palomer> I want to download the windows drivers
<takhs_o_asxhmos> ok
<palomer> LhiQuer, cool
<trey_> can someone help me
<SebNaitsabes> with what?
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer atheros
<LhiQuer> palomer, do you see what i mean?
<trey_> vlc
<SebNaitsabes> yep probably
<SebNaitsabes> what do you want to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trey_> i cant install skins
<SebNaitsabes> oh I don't know about that one someone else here might
<nbake> LhiQuer: http://bakemedia.net/ubuntu/     1.png and 2.png
<palomer> LhiQuer, yup!
<palomer> thx everyone!
<monk12> Jack_Sparrow: it still gives the same message. GTK warning cannot open display. connection to "0.0" refused
<monk12> tried yours and tak's solution
<monk12> su as root now
<monk12> and ran that command
<superfirelord42> monk12, are you running in a console, or gnome-terminal
<je> Jack_Sparrow,  hey buddeh when i start x it allows me to log in etc but when it gose to the desktop it just turns into a white screen
<Jack_Sparrow> monk12 that is the answer to your question, prehaps a better description of your problem, but I am out of time
<monk12> gnome-terminal
<funkja> join #cakephp
<LhiQuer> nbake, open add/remove in applications
<monk12> sorry Konsole
<nbake> ok
<LhiQuer> nbake, under Show:, choose all available applications
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia-settings
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok
<trey_> i need help installing skins in vlc
<LhiQuer> nbake, and in search, type "nvidia binary" (without the quotes)
<twentysix> orphean - are you still available?
<LhiQuer> nbake, which ones out of the three are ticked?
<monk12> Jack_Sparrow: well im in the GUI in Enlightenment runnning Konsole terminal, su-ed as root, and trying to open a file in Kate (editor), and have it editable. and getting that message that cant open display
<nbake> LhiQuer: NVidia binary x.org driver
<nbake> new
<LhiQuer> nbake, un-tick it and click apply
<nbake> LhiQuer: I meant NVidia binary x.org driver ('new' driver)
<clarezoe> hi, anyone? I have to run amarok as root, how can I change it? my user is in the audio group, I don't any other permission changes I should do
<LhiQuer> nbake, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> monk12 there is so much wrong with that for me to know where to start.
<monk12> :)
<adamcube> Hey everyone. I'm having some problems with MPlayer on the latest stable Ubuntu release (I think it's 8.04 or something). Whenever I play a video file, I get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device". Any ideas?
<monk12> i guess i shouldnt be su-ed as root. but still just curious why wont work.
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok, removed
<nickrud> monk12 heh.  try DISPLAY=":0" kate
<LhiQuer> nbake, now installl the legacy one
<LhiQuer> and DO NOT RESTART
<pvalley> FireFox has lost its boarder and keeps flashing how do reslove this?
<trey_> vlc help
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 i figured it out
<SebNaitsabes> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<trey_> yes
<SebNaitsabes> !skins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skins
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok, done
<trey_> yes
<Lusule> going through the troubleshooter hasn't helped :(  I still don't have sound.  aplay -l lists an analog and digital entry for the same card.  lspci -v lists my soundcard.  alsamixer is installed and not muted.
<LhiQuer> nbake, what was your exact problem?
<Crshman_> hi all, my gnome task manager and app menu disappeared on login, how do i get that back?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, how?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42, on the ubuntu sshd, where i want to login without a password, /var/log/auth.log gives "Jul 19 23:34:01 ks361773 sshd[29256]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/bizinichi" so i had to chmod /home/bizinichi 700 to make it work
<Hideki> hrm, the wifi fix for ubuntu seems not to work on the Eee PC 1000
<adamcube> Where's the .mplayer folder?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 but i need it so that another user can write to /home/bizinichi... this is not good
<nickrud> adamcube ~/.mplayer (your home dir)
<trey_> hello
<nbake> LhiQuer: i had installed the new nvidia-linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run driver and then my system told me that "your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly" so I wanted to uninstall the nvidia one and install the ubuntu nvidia driver
<LhiQuer> ah yeah
<adamcube> Cheers nickrud
<LhiQuer> nbake, now try sudo nvidia-settings again
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, so you couldnt do a chmod 770?
<nbake> LhiQuer: same error.  i don't need to restart?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, that basicly allows group memebers to write in it
<LhiQuer> nbake, try it
<monk12> nickrud: that didnt work either. got cannt connect to x server :0 and :1
<monk12> perplexing
<LhiQuer> just try ctrl+alt+backspace
<Decepticon> superfirelord42, chmod 770 /home/bizinichi screws it up
<Decepticon> superfirelord42, it asks me for a password
<nbake> LhiQuer: what am I trying to alter in nvidia settings?
<trey_> hello
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, interesting... what about creating a shared directory for them?
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, thats very strange, i have never seen that requirement before...
<Decepticon> you mean a specific dir inside /home/bizinchi/shared ?
<LhiQuer> nbake, you are trying to get your display p-e-r-f-e-c-t and stable
<CharlieMFC> back again superfirelord. I think I'm going to give up, I can't even seem to make the driver now, when I go into /module/ and type Make, I get another load of errors :(
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, no, that would not work... i mean like /home/shared ?
<nbake> LhiQuer: sorry didn't catch that, just did ctrl-alt-backspace
<LhiQuer> nbake, you are trying to get your display p-e-r-f-e-c-t and stable
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 im afraid the shared dir has to be inside my /home/bizinichi/some_place/here
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok same error, im going to try restarting
<LhiQuer> nbake, try reinstalling nvidia settings
<nickrud> monk12 not really, root doesn't have authority to use the X display. A hammer is  xhost +localhost , but it's a security risk. You can do some stuff with the Xauthority authorization, I'm hazy on details but google Xauthority will probably pull up some howtos
<LhiQuer> through synaptic
<trey_> bye
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, thats an interesting situation... i wonder if there is an overide for that behaviour
<AlexJP> anyone know about python
<adamcube> Sorry nickrud, I still can't find .mplayer. Could you try to clarify for me?
<nbake> LhiQuer: what should i search for?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, i do, what do you need?
<nbake> LhiQuer: it's already installed, so remove it and add it again?
<SebNaitsabes> AlexJP:  wel a tiny bit
<nickrud> adamcube if you do   cd && ls -ld .mplayer , you should see it.
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 i sure hope so. if i understand correctly if /home/bizinichi/ is chmod 700, then even if /home/bizinichi/shareddir is 777, the other users cannot write to /home/bizinichi/shared ? is this correct
<nbake> LhiQuer: nvm got it
<LhiQuer> nbake, it works?
<pheeror> Decepticon: sure
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, correct, but what if you set it to 660?
<monk12> nickrud: thanks ill take a look
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, would it still error out?
<nickrud> adamcube or, in the file manager, hit  view->hidden files on the menu bar, you'll see it in your home directory (assuming mplayer has been run at least once)
<adamcube> nickrud, run that through the terminal?
<nbake> LhiQuer: no, same error, i just meant that i reinstalled nvidia-settings.  should i try restarting?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 set chmod 660 to /home/bizinichi? i will try one sec,
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, the only diffrence is 6 is read and write only
<nickrud> adamcube yes, or use the second method I gave
<bj_> hey all, I was trying to get my s-video to work this morning for the first time and am running in to problems, no plug and play, its a ati video card, is there anything i need to do?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, what did you need to know about python?
<LhiQuer> nbake, ctrl+alt+backspace should have the same effect
<adamcube> nickrud: could you tell me the path from FileSystem, so I can follow it in the GUI rather than the terminal?
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 660 does not let me passwordless logins either, 640 does
<nickrud> adamcube  /home/<your username>/.mplayer
<Decepticon> correction..
<Lusule> Rebooting didn't help :( Still looking for help with the fact that I have no sound :(
<adamcube> nickrud: Haha, it's not there. Now I'm confused..
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, its the write part it doesnt like then... it doesnt like the ability to write in the directory
<nbake> LhiQuer: same error :(
<Decepticon> 660 doesnt, 640 doesnt, 740 does
<nickrud> adamcube if you don't turn on viewing hidden files, you won't see it. And, mplayer has to have been run at least once to create the configuration
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, I bet 650 works to...
<LhiQuer> nbake, we have one more solution to try
<nbake> ok
<Decepticon> 650 does not
<AlexJP> superfirelord42, im just doing a python tutorial, im onto the exercise at the bottom of this page: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for_Python/Count_to_10
<LhiQuer> right, uninstall nvidia-glx-legacy
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, ok, here is waht I am thinking, do either 740 or 640.... then in an internal directory, do 660.. see if its writable...
<AlexJP> and i cant work out how to get the code to kep running
<adamcube> nickrud: How do I turn on hidden files. Sorry - I'm used to Windows...
<pheeror> To access (=do anything in) directory you have to have +x in all parent dirs
<usrnrp> damn lag... i cant get this to work
<je> Can some one help me 1 on 1 please
<usrnrp> anyone else have centurytel?
<nbake> LhiQuer: uninstalled
<usrnrp> how do you get irc to work with them?
<pheeror> adamcube: ls -a ;-)
<nickrud> adamcube on the file manager menu bar, view->hidden files
<AlexJP> ive got it to ask for user and pass, then just sit until lock command, then ask for user and pass again, but after that it quits, i need it to loop or something?
<LhiQuer> nbake, one sec please
<Decepticon> superfirelord42 640 doesnt work for some reason either ahaha
<nbake> ok
<pheeror> adamcube: or ;-)
<bj_> anyone know about setting up s-video output with ati video card?
<AlexJP> like a goto 10 kind of thing
<Decepticon> 740 does though
<Decepticon> i havent tried internal dirs yet
<adamcube> nickrud: I feel stupid now. ^^;; Thanks, though.
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, ok, do 740... and inside, do a 660, see if it works
<funkyHat> je: you need to disable compiz
<superfirelord42> Decepticon, so like /home/user/shared where shared is 660
<Decepticon> as i dont have another user on this system to test with
<nickrud> adamcube don't sweat it, the details you learn will add up fast ;)
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, so you are on password.py?
<usrnrp> perhaps its going to work this time :)
<LhiQuer> nbake, http://onlinedarkzone.com/nvidia.txt
<je> funkameleon,  how
<AlexJP> superfirelord42,  under neath that it says exercises in bold, im on the exercise
<funkyHat> je: after logging in and getting a white screen, switch to a console using ctrl+alt+1 and log in, then run pkill compiz
<adamcube> nickrud: Whilst I'm at it, what's the easiest way to edit a protected file (one that wants my password first), without having to go through the terminal?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, please pastebin your code... what is it doing wrong again? its quiting after a lock command?
<funkyHat> je: then switch back to tty7, click applications, go to accessories, terminal, and run metacity
<AlexJP> hang on ill pastebin it i cant explain properly
<nickrud> adamcube I _always_ use the terminal to edit protected files, it makes me aware that I'm messing with system stuff. Keeps my stuff and system stuff visually separate
<AlexJP> http://pastebin.com/m157d65d
<adamcube> Yeah, I suppose maybe it's better that way.
<nbake> LhiQuer: first command, error at bottom: "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)" and "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, yup, you need a biiiig while loop
<AlexJP> while loop?
<nickrud> adamcube take a look at gscripts.sourceforge.net , I think there's a script there you can add to nautilus that will give you a 'open with gksu' option
<LhiQuer> nbake, is add/remove applications open?
<adamcube> nickrud: Ah, all that just to point vo_driver at "x11".... :p
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, yup...
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, hold on...
<funkyHat> je: once you've done that you should have a working desktop with window borders, close the terminal window and the borders will blink
<AlexJP> ok
<funkyHat> je: next click on system, go to preferences > appearance
<AlexJP> oh i think i get it
<pheeror> adamcube: at least, you can add new association for text file - "root gedit" and associate command gksu gedit
<nbake> LhiQuer: package manager was, closed, proceeding...
<je> funkyHat,  can you pm this to me
<LhiQuer> nbake, okay, keep me up to date
<funkyHat> je: then on the visual effects tab, click on 'normal', the screen will go white again for 30 seconds, and then appear again
<AlexJP> if at the top i put somethin = "blah", then while something != "this" it will keep looping
<pheeror> adamcube: or right click the file open with->open with other application ->use a custom command->gksu gedit
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, hold on...
<AlexJP> yep
<pheeror> adamcube: but it would be neat if there was this option automatically added for text files you don't have permission too and can sudo
<LhiQuer> pheeror, you could always make a valuable contribution to the ubuntu project if you had the time
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, i updated the pastebin, try that...
<AlexJP> ty
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, basicly, i put your vars in the front... makes code more readable
<pheeror> LhiQuer: i'm no obligated a little, otherwise i'd be digged in code already ;-)
<pheeror> s/no/now/
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok, on reconfigure: asks "rather than communicating directly with the video hard ware, the x server may be configured to perform some operations via the framebuffer driver...snip...use kernel framebuffer device interface? yes/no"
<dbbolton> what is the architecture of an AMD Athlon XP 3200+ ?
<adamcube> x86?
<Z0rg> Hey
<LhiQuer> nbake, i'd go with the default selected option
<adamcube> Also, pheeror, thanks for the ideas.
<dbbolton> 486 or 686?
<pheeror> 686 at least, maybe it's x86-64
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, I also made a loop that will never exit
<pheeror> you can also check /proc/cpuinfo for additional info
<superfirelord42> (bad practice, but works in this)
<AlexJP> superfirelord42, hmm ok i see
<suneet> somebody can help me with the installation of NS2 on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, to make it even better, you can change the lock to a do while loop
<AlexJP> so instead of lock as a var
<AlexJP> ?
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, i dont remember the syntax for python, but basicly, do, lock = raw_input()
<AlexJP> wouldnt that mean lock was anything?
<suneet> somebody can help me with the installation of NS2 on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<superfirelord42> if lock == exit: exit = true, break
<suneet> somebody can help me with the installation of NS2 on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<suneet> somebody can help me with the installation of NS2 on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<suneet> somebody can help me with the installation of NS2 on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<suneet> somebody can help me with the installation of NS2 on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<suneet> somebody can help me with the installation of NS2 on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<nbake> LhiQuer: I don't see the ability to select the nvidia driver from the x server driver list
<AlexJP> hmm yeah cool
<nbake> LhiQuer: doesn't appear to be any lists
<Flannel> !repeat | suneet
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, then while != "lock" as your end qualifing statement
<ubottu> suneet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LhiQuer> nbake, just keep going then
<LhiQuer> or choose nv
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, on sec, ill show you... im not explaining well
<AlexJP> ty
<superfirelord42> check the pastebin
<ashraf> hi
<je> Funkyhat i tyvm
<LhiQuer> nbake, how goes it?
<AlexJP> alex@desktop:~$ python lock.py
<AlexJP>   File "lock.py", line 4
<AlexJP>     while !exit:
<AlexJP>           ^
<AlexJP> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<FloodBot2> AlexJP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexJP> oops sorry
<nbake> LhiQuer: restarted and nothing seemed to have changed - no nvidia splash screen.  Take a look at screens 3.png through 13.png to see the prompts that I had and if those are correct http://bakemedia.net/ubuntu
<Pici> AlexJP: This really isn't ontopic for this channel.  #python would be the best place to be discussing this.
<firefox> come mai firefox non si sente l'auido nelle pagine html ?
<Pici> !fr | firefox
<ubottu> firefox: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<LhiQuer> nbake, bear with me
<nbake> ok
<firefox> ok
<firefox> so
<firefox> i installed firefox but no audio on html pages
<nbake> LhiQuer: is this attempting to get Nvidia's drivers working or a precursor to installing ubuntu's nvidia driver?
<firefox> i was working around it all day... nothing to do
<LhiQuer> nbake, this is getting the proven-to-work-best drivers
<firefox> no audio coming up with an html page with intro
<firefox> some idea ?
<raistlinmaje7> this may not be so much of a ubuntu question, but here goes: is it possible to get a pseudo dual monitor set up by creating a separate monitor in xorg that's not connected to a local device, and then use a different computer (a laptop in this case) to intercept the other monitor in your xorg configuration?
<LhiQuer> nbake, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<LhiQuer> brb
<AlexJP> Pici yeah it would but theres noone alive in #python
<AlexJP> nevermind ill send him a pm
<raistlinmaje7> i hope that question wasn't completely incomprehensible
<nbake> LhiQuer: http://bakemedia.net/ubuntu/14.png
<LhiQuer> nbake, now ctrl-alt-backspace
<npope_> j
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - i fixed it
<Lusule> SebNaitsabes - my onboard sound had decided to switch headphone jack sockets since my last install...
<SebNaitsabes> Lusule: oh right nice one
<SebNaitsabes> firefox: have you got audio for other stuff?
<LhiQuer> Lusule, are you sure?
<firefox> yes i have
<SebNaitsabes> firefox: try Youtube or some other flash video to see if you have sound there.  probably not
<firefox> utube is working fine
<npope_> test message
<SebNaitsabes> firefox:  oh I guess it's not a pulseaudio issue then
<firefox> seems a problem with html or so
<LhiQuer> WE HAVE RECEIVED YOUR TEST MESSAGE
<firefox> it's a common problem.. not just mine.. even some friends have it
<nbake> LhiQuer: now im getting the same error i previous got, "Your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly" and im back to 800x600
<SebNaitsabes> firefox: ok well worth a try doing this
<LhiQuer> nbake, now try the nvidia-settings
<SebNaitsabes> firefox: and then trying that flash intro again it may do something or it may not
<SebNaitsabes> firefox: killall pulseaudio in the terminal
<nbake> LhiQuer: same error
<LhiQuer> hmmm
<LhiQuer> this seems like a very strange issue
<Smilder> I don't know why. I've tried reinstall ALSA libs but.. nothing..
<nbake> LhiQuer: is there a way to bypass this and just install the Ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<pheeror> i guess that what's not working for firefox isn't flash
<SebNaitsabes> Smilder: sound problems?
<LhiQuer> nbake, this sounds like a bad install to me
<pheeror> but some ie-only lame audio in html
<SebNaitsabes> pheeror yeah that could be it
<arooni> ubuntu hardy has been crashing once or twice a day (usually seems to be triggered by a lot of RAM /cpu being used).... how can i find out whats causing this, and eliminate it?
<pheeror> i wonder why (s)he cares
<firefox> what will happen if it doesnt work ?
<SebNaitsabes> arooni:  oh right  yeah  sounds a bit like something I had/have
<nbake> LhiQuer: oh?  I validated the integrity of the CD before i installed it.  do i need to download it again and reinstall?
<SebNaitsabes> arooni:  do you use FIrefox?
<LhiQuer> nbake, no
<pheeror> i suspect nautilus more than firefox
<arooni> sebastien29, yes sure
<arooni> sir
<pheeror> for thouse crucial memory leaks
<LhiQuer> i am using the power of google atm
<SebNaitsabes> pheeror: well my Firefox likes to crash, and people in IRC before were saying how Firefox 3 on Ubuntu has slowness isuess and lock up issues basicalley
<AlexJP> anyone know a good usenet client which i can use with my usenext account
<LhiQuer> nbake, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<firefox> my firefox is fine
<firefox> what is killall pulseaudio
<SebNaitsabes> it will stop pulseuadio from being used
<SebNaitsabes> it may make your intro sound work
<SebNaitsabes> ,but probably not on this one
<Sansan> arooni: open a terminal. write: top and see what is running in your system and how much cpu or ram is consuming
<SebNaitsabes> probably some crappy IE only sound code
<SebNaitsabes> like pheeror said
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok, done
<LhiQuer> nbake, once more, ctrl-alt.........
<blackghost> any one know how to config TFTP server PLZ help
<blackghost> ??
<firefox> does it affect alsa ?
<Smilder> hello?!  I've a problem here.  I've no sounds here. My sound card isn't recognize.
<LhiQuer> nbake
<nbake> LhiQuer: same nvidia-settings error.  What is dpkg-reconfigure doing?  It only seems to be asking questions about the keyboard, nothing about the video card
<LhiQuer> hmmm
<firefox> shit
<aguitel> how i know the firefox version with the terminal ?
<firefox> the last site i knew with intro audio is down
<LhiQuer> nbake, try the restricted drivers
<molgrum> hardy-security is listed as third-party software for me, and i can't tick the checkbox.. any ideas?
<nbake> LhiQuer: I only see the regular driver, 'new', and legacy
<david__> Hey, can someone point me to a tutorial for setting up folder sharing with avahi/zeroconf
<lucas_> what program can i use to watch internet tv channels??
<LhiQuer> nbake, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<nbake> LhiQuer: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<LhiQuer> nbake, ouch
<arooni> in /var/log/messages, i'm often seeing: Jul 19 15:17:47 BigArooni kernel: [ 3990.900053] attempt to access beyond end of device;  Jul 19 15:17:47 BigArooni kernel: [ 3990.900061] sda2: rw=0, want=15760714592, limit=540667575 .... its happening multiple times per minute.  also i should mention i'm looking to see why ubuntu hardy is crashing 1-2 times/day
<Lusule> Smilder - you still having sound problems?
<putterson> Is it possible to move my ubuntu installation to a different hard disk?
<lucas_> watch internet tv, what program can i use?
<ana_> hola
<Sodamodo> hola.
<nbake> LhiQuer: im guessing this should not be the case?
<LhiQuer> nbake, searching
<Flannel> !backup | putterson
<ubottu> putterson: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sansan> lucas: you can try miro. it is in repos. altough i font know if it is what  you need
<ana_> cuantos idiomas se hablan en esta sala?
<pheeror> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flannel> putterson: also, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome can be used (with the whole disk, instead of just your home)
<LhiQuer> nbake, 8.04 hardy?
<Sansan> hola ana. solo ingles
<lucas_> Sansan, thanks ill give it a try
<ana_> gracias sansan, pues vaya...
<Sodamodo> ha
<kane77> I have a program that uses gtk+ 1.2 which looks kind of ugly.. is there anything I can do about that?
<Sodamodo> ann_ no hablas ingles?
<Sodamodo> ana_
<ana_> no
<nbake> LhiQuer: yep
<Pici> !es | ana_
<ubottu> ana_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ana_> pues no sé done es eso
<Sansan> lucas do you speak spanish?
<aguitel> how i know the firefox version with the terminal ?
<ana_> en fin
<LhiQuer> nbake, you've tried System > Preferences > Screen resolution
<Sodamodo> ana_ tienes un problema en Ubuntu?
<lucas_> Sansan, si señor o señorita
<Sansan> jeje, no hablas ingles ana. mira anda a windows channel list y ahi busca #ubuntu es
<nbake> LhiQuer: yeah, it's only showing 800x600.  should i repeat the previous steps on uninstalling nvidia to get it back to "clean" ?
<Sansan> senor!!
<Sansan> jeje
<lucas_> Sansan, de donde es Sr.
<LhiQuer> nbake, if you wish
<ana_> pues hace tiempo que no lo habria y ahora me dice que hay problemas para descargar las actualizaciones
<LhiQuer> it's worth one more try
<LhiQuer> and guive me your card model again
<ana_> ok sansan a ver si doy con el sitio
<Sansan> lucas lets talk in english. this is english only
<nbake> LhiQuer: geforce 6800 gt.  Can I not just install the Ubuntu Nvidia driver ive been hearing about after whiping the official nvidia driver off?
<blumm> !es | ana_
<ubottu> ana_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LhiQuer> nbake, might as well now
<lucas_> Sansan, yeah i know... ive been told to do that quite a few times
<nbake> LhiQuer: but these are not as good as the nvidia official drivers?
<Sansan> yes
<LhiQuer> nbake, they will be better the way things are going right now
<Sansan> im from argentine  but this is offtopic
<dedi_> can i connect from a gnome to a kde desktop with remote X login?
<lucas_> Sansan, i think miro is what i was lookin for, i mostly want it to watch some sports games, footbol for example some times they dont transmit them through the tv here in argentina
<genii> dedi_: Yes
<digitaltao_> hey guys, how to I set a device known as wlan2 to wlan0 ?
<nbake> LhiQuer: so to install ubuntu's nvidia driver i would do something like this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_ATI_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers
<digitaltao_> nbake download and install envy via synaptic
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<nbake> LhiQuer: except mine is generic
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<SebNaitsabes> nbake:  envyng-gtk should help you get the right driver installed for your card
<dedi_> genii: when i connect from gnome to my "server" it tries to load the (on the server) broken gnome, you know how to load kde?
<digitaltao_> nbake: envyng saves lives.
<Smilder> Hello Ubunters! I've a problem here. I've no sounds here. My sound card isn't recognize. I don't know why. I've tried reinstall ALSA libs but.. nothing..  Can we help me?
<nbake> digitaltao: envyng?
<LhiQuer> nbake, you are on the generic driver right now?
<SebNaitsabes> Smilder:  private message Lusule and he  can probably help
<nbake> LhiQuer: yes
<pheeror> Smilder: use another audio card
<digitaltao_> nbake: just search for it in synaptic
<LhiQuer> digitaltao_, nbake, avoid it like the plague
<digitaltao_> ;x
<nbake> LhiQuer: when i type uname -a it has generic, not server in the printout
<LhiQuer> nbake, now go to terminal
<genii> dedi_: It will load whatever the default window manager is on the server side.
<kdavid> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok
<digitaltao_> how to I set a device known as wlan2 to wlan0 ?
<LhiQuer> nbake, displayconfig-gtk
<pheeror> Smilder: really, messing with custom alsa libs and kernel and all these things is useful only if you are interested in development
<dedi_> genii: default is kde, so thats why i asked me if it is possible :)
<FLeiXiuS> where are the desktop settings stored for each X session?
<LhiQuer> nbake, sudo that
<nbake> LhiQuer: ok
<Zanie> hi, im kinde new to ubuntu, havent installed it yet, is there anything i need to download to get all the hardware to work? havent really used anything linux based before either, so i was thinking about drivers and such...
<SaGe> Zanie, not really.
<Zanie> currently im a slave to Ms :P
<nbake> LhiQuer: and then select the generic geforce 6800 driver?
<pheeror> Zanie: no, the battery is included ;-)
<SuperMonster> I have a Dell Inspiron 530 I have been wanting to try Ubuntu on, however when I put in the Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu/etc disks, and try to boot, I end up in BusyBox and Ubuntu will NOT fully boot past the Ubuntu logo and the scrolling bar.
<LhiQuer> nbake, yes, and your screen
<SuperMonster> Any ideas what is wrong ?
<nbake> LhiQuer: and that's that?
<Zanie> kool, im looking forward to try it out :)
<LhiQuer> nbake, IF it works
<LhiQuer> so what have you changed nbake?
<pheeror> Zanie: really, only common drivers you have to install explicitly (but still through ubuntu package management) are nvidia a ati binary ones
<Lusule> what's the best word processor to use?  openoffice?  abiword?
<digitaltao_> hey guys, i just installed a new wifi adapter and it is identifyed as wlan2 how do i make it known by the system as wlan0 ?
<SuperMonster> One person on the forums asked that I set my SATA to RAID instead of IDE , but I don't see how that could help ?
<LhiQuer> lusule, nano
<Dr4k3n> Hi, i have a problem bootin ubuntu and i found the problem but i dunno how to solve it
<nbake> LhiQuer: i haven't yet gone back and cleaned the nvidia drivers, so im still at 800x600
<Lusule> LhiQuer - isn't that just a text editor?  What if you want formatting?
<LhiQuer> nbake, choose your screen and resolution there as well
<dave__> anyone know anything about s.m.a.r.t errors?
<LhiQuer> Lusule, then oo.org all the way
<Bonfirefliz> is there a way that you can pragmatically retrieve the current gateway?
<pheeror> Zanie: also some wifi cards whose manufacturers don't support linux directly can be persuade to work by some explicit work, but besides these exceptions it doesn't pay off trying to get something work yourself
<Zanie> my Laptop runs some sucky ATI Mobility 128 graphics, cant even find a de ent Ms driver for it :P
<Bonfirefliz> like referring to 127.0.0.1 as localhost
<dave__> i got  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   001   001   063    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 2556
<dave__> how worried should i be
<Zanie> dont use WiFi n e way :P
<nbake> LhiQuer: it still just displays 800x600.  Im going to perform the steps again to clean out the nvidia drivers that got me back to proper display.  Thanks for all your help!  I'm out of time though
<pheeror> Zanie: i guess this will work ootb
<Dr4k3n> i think the problem is with the IOAcpi if i disable it the ubuntu but fine.. but windows do not boot and i need xp for my daughter
<LhiQuer> nbake, okay
<Zanie> well, ill have to wait another...7 hrs until the download is complete ><
<pheeror> Zanie: i've got T40 with similar gpu and it works fine out of the box
<haichman> help probleme with driver touchpad of acer aspire 5520
<Dr4k3n> someone know how to solve a issue with the IOAcpi and the MPS table
<LhiQuer> argh... how do i view the equivalent of the address bar in natalius?
<keri> hello
<Zanie> kool kool :)
<Bonfirefliz> anyone know how to pragmatically retrieve the gateway that eth0 is using?
<pheeror> Bonfirefliz: ip route
<keri> i need some commands to download some programs
<SebNaitsabes> keri: hi again
<__yy> Bonfirefliz: pragmatically?
<Bonfirefliz> pheeror, __yy:  I'm trying to set up a script to auto set up a few routes, and I need the gateway in there
<keri> SebNaitsabes: u not getting my e-mail
<monk12> hmmm how can you set teh default text editor. that pretend opens when you use 'man prog'
<Bonfirefliz> can I refer to the current gateway as somehting?  like  using localhost
<SebNaitsabes> keri:  I haven't checked
<SebNaitsabes> keri: well I did earlier
<Zanie> btw, anyone knows if there are any drivers for SonyEricsson K800i drivers to get? im using my mobile to get connected....
<__yy> Bonfirefliz: you can get the gateway from 'route' ...
<Bonfirefliz> how?
<arooni> with a nvidia geforce 7950 graphics card (running currently on resricted drivers me thinks)... would it be better/worse to run on nvidia drivers?
<Zanie> anyone know if there is any SonyEricsson drivers for the k800i phone?
<kdavid> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<shafire> is someone here a webdesigner?
<hello_> hello
<shafi> hi
<Abed> guys i need help
<hello_> can i run my machine with xfce just like gnome without any user interface "hangups"
<shafi> you can tell your problems, if any one knows well reply you
<Abed> if anyone had faced a problem with  bluetooth???plz IM me
<jimmic> hello, I read on a forum that someone here had a solution to my problem with xorg on a laptop... (blocked on low resolution)
<jimmic> could have -)
<LhiQuer> Jimboe, what IS the problem exactly? what card?
<hello_> dang, i want my computer to run how movie stars look
<Dr4k3n> LhiQuer:  could u help me with a issue?
<Abed> Dr4k3n wut is ur issue??
<LhiQuer> Dr4k3n, what is the issue?
<Dr4k3n> well i have problems booting ubuntu
<Dr4k3n> it hang up
<LhiQuer> just hangs?
<Dr4k3n> i found that if i disable the IOAcpi of my bios it boot fine
<Sansan> Dr4k3n: just say what's the problem
<Dr4k3n> but windows stop booting if i disable it
<Dr4k3n> so i wanna know how can i boot ubuntu without disabling the ioacpi form my bios
<genii> Dr4k3n: acpi=off               in the kernel load line
<jan_> hey! is it unsafe/(not good for the system) if I shutdown the computer by typing "halt" in a shell, while running kde? or is it better to logout with the button
<Dr4k3n> genii:  i'm newbie where i use that?
<LhiQuer> jan_ hard drive damage away!!!!
<jimmic> LhiQuer: laptop toshiba . The screen is not recognized, xorg boot automatically in failsafe modus
<Flannel> jan_: you actually don't want to use halt, you wnat to use sudo shutdown -h now
<LhiQuer> jimmic, what graphics card/gpu is it?
<mista_eng> hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 8.04.1 jeos and wget doesn't work... I tried apt-get install wget and apparently no packages exit for it? How can I acquire the wget functionality?
<genii> Dr4k3n: To test if it works, at grub hit ESC then put it at end of line beginning "kernel "
<genii> Dr4k3n: If it works then add it to that line in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mad_max02> how can I get urban terror to work in full screen with compiz turned on ?
<Abed> i am facing a problem with  my bluetooth i can't see the icon or enable it but i see this
<Abed> abed@abed-laptop:~$ hwinfo | grep bluetooth
<Abed>   1: udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_bluetooth'
<Abed>   platform.id = 'bluetooth'
<Abed>   linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/bluetooth'
<Abed>   info.product = 'Platform Device (bluetooth)'
<FloodBot2> Abed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abed>   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_bluetooth'
<jimmic> LhiQuer: nvidia 8700GT
<mad_max02> how can I get urban terror to work in full screen with compiz turned on ?
<LhiQuer> jimmic,  sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Dr4k3n> ok genii i'll try it
<hari_> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu is running slower than usual?  I just removed a partition with windows, and moved everything up to the front of the disk, expanding the root partition...
<hari_> Like, I have to restart it every twenty minutes...
<owen1> can anyone see this?
<hari_> And, I have to reinstall my wireless drivers every time I restart, so that's getting a bit annoying...
<legend2440> mista_eng: you don't have the package named   wget in synaptic?
<Abed> any one!! can help with the bluetooth issue???
<keanu> can anyone explain to me how to get flash to play through pulseaudio like it normally should?
<oliviagj> i'm trying to solve a sound problem in my laptop with ubuntu 8.04_64, can anyone help me?
<owen1> can u see when i write?
<keanu> or does flash 10 not use pulseaudio?
<oliviagj> yes, owen
<hari_> owen1, sure thing...
<owen1> oliviagj: thanks
<jimmic> LhiQuer: should i Reboot  ?
#ubuntu 2008-07-20
<hari_> Would playing with the partitions like that make Ubuntu grind to a halt every twenty minutes?
<mista_eng> legend2440: I am using ubuntu jeos and have the cli only... I think I have apt-get only?
<LhiQuer> jimmic, did you change the resolution?
<iGama> apt-get and aptitude
<iGama> mista_eng,
<kyppcgeek> hola
<kyppcgeek> como esta
<Abed> hola
<jimmic> it did not change anzthing, I selected nvidia as driver, and 1440x900, but i only get 1024x768 offered
<Abed> lol
<Zanie_> DOH, mobile ran out of Juice, have to start downloading again >< another 6 hrs waitingtime :(
<iGama> hola kyppcgeek esto es un canal de ubuntu en Ingles
<kyppcgeek> <jimmic> restart ubuntu
<iGama> :)
<iGama> :p
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LhiQuer> jimmic, ctrl-alt-backspace
<kyppcgeek> does that too me ttoo
<oliviagj> i don't mean to be boring, i'll just keep asking to see someone can help me out with the sound here
<glitsj16> keanu: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 yet ? Part B offers a fix (if you're on 32-bit ubuntu)
<kyppcgeek> after x retart it was correct
<iGama> oliviagj, what is your problem? just got here now
<kyppcgeek> <oliviagj> what brand?
<mista_eng> iGama: oh cool, aptitude shows me my installed packages. But I do not believe wget is one of them since I am unable to use it: command not found
<kyppcgeek> card or onboard
<oliviagj> dell
<iGama> mista_eng, that is strange
<oliviagj> card
<jimmic> kyppcgeek: i try...
<kyppcgeek> sound blater?
<Bruners> can a java-applet be more secure then using just https to send data?
<kyppcgeek> <Bruners> no
<oliviagj> can't remember, how can i check:?
<mista_eng> I am running ubuntu 8.04.1 JeOS edition, so perhaps wget was stripped out of it?
<keanu> glitsj16, i'm using flash 10 - should i just downgrade to v9?
<iGama> oliviagj, can you do a " lspci | grep Audio " in the terminal?
<somealias> If I use DHCP, will thr
<somealias> Sorry
<iGama> mista_eng, try a apt-get install wget
<iGama> but its strange
<kyppcgeek> um....
<Pici> mista_eng: I don't believe its installed by default on any Ubuntu version
<jimmic> but i doubt it willl help.. I read it was a driver<->xorg problem... and that a kernel new compilation was needed -(
<oliviagj> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<jimmic> brb
<kyppcgeek> does current ubuntu have alsa cof?
<iGama> Pici, yes it is
<somealias> If I use DHCP, will the IP usually be the same with the same ethernet cable?
<Pici> iGama: Is it? hmm.
<iGama> wget is on every ubuntu , i never installed it befoure
<kyppcgeek> <oliviagj> did u install all audio drivers?
<iGama> thats whats weird... only if its like that in jeos
<oliviagj> yes, sound works most of the time
<kdavid> Anyone here know anything about virtual Box?
<maizer> hi, I want to measure the transfer rate  of my dvd drive, dd is not the best choice for that, so somebody knows a specialized application for that ?
<glitsj16> keanu: you can always try and see if it improves anything, flash 10 plays happily with pulseaudio , flash 9 never did do it seems to be a guessing game with flash
<iGama> kdavid, what you need to know?
<mista_eng> iGama: I tried that and it said "Package wget is not available, but is reffered to by another package. (cont.)"
<oliviagj> the mic doesn't ever, and rythmbox get errors whenever i use sound in the webrowser
<iGama> mista_eng, apt-get search wget
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I had the same issue
<Abed> problem with the bluwtooth!!!
<Abed> any one
<viator> this IS an ubuntu question heheh
<keri> SabNastian, u still here
<Bruners> kyppcgeek: so using a `html-form with https would just a secure as using a java-applet then?
<iGama> oliviagj, i know what you meen , its not your board.
<kdavid> I installed it in ubuntu 8.04 and installed win xp mc,,  the only problem I have is getting the usb to work
<oliviagj> ﻿zelrikriando, can you help me?
<viator> my mac just wont boot after an update
<viator> so i want to install ubuntu
<keanu> glitsj16, it seemed to be fine before, but i'm noticing that firefox is using /dev/snd/*, which causes pulseaudio applications to crash
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, hmm I am not sure, I have to remember what I did
<mista_eng> iGama: also of note is that my apt-get update has problems... this is a fresh install but how would I go about repairing/replacing my sources.list file for apt-geT?
<viator> but i HAVE to save all photos in iphoto
<oliviagj> iGama, can you help me?
<viator> how can i save them>
<iGama> kdavid, you have to make a change in ubuntu for USB to work with virtualbox, search in the wiki.ubuntu.com for virtualbox, its exaplain there
<unop> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<oliviagj> zelrikriando, i'll keep asking around, it's good to know there's some solution
<iGama> mista_eng, you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<iGama> oliviagj, go to your sound definitions
<kdavid> iGama:  ok I'll try to do that
<glitsj16> kenau: have you tried the fix in part B of that page to check if it improves anything ?
<iGama> and try changing it all to alsa or oss
<oliviagj> iGama, in preferences?
<iGama> oliviagj, yes
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I think I installed : libflashsupport that was part of the fix
<oliviagj> iGama, it's all alsa already
<jimmic> low res.. automatically  -(
<Abed> iGama have u experienced a problem with a bluetooth??
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, but now my FF is very unstable with flash on it
<iGama> Abed, sorry, i dont use bluetooth
<kyppcgeek> suse linux!!!!!!!!!
<kyppcgeek> redhat!!!!!!!!!!!
<iGama> my laptop doesnot have that
<mista_eng> unop: !info wget returned event info not found
<kyppcgeek> lol jk
<Pici> kyppcgeek: Try #suse !!!
<Abed> no problem "iGama" thnx anyway
<iGama> Abed, but i remember using in a friends laptop and there was no problem,
<oliviagj> zelrikriando, hmm, that's bad
<unop> mista_eng, !info only works in this channel :)
<hari_> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu is running slower than usual?  I just removed a partition with windows, and moved everything up to the front of the disk, expanding the root partition...
<iGama> go to Synaptic and search for bluetooth , you should have the GUI's for that
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I didnt find any stable fix
<hari_> Like, I have to restart it every twenty minutes...
<mista_eng> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Abed> thnx dude but is it USB or built in?
<unop> mista_eng, use a pastebin and post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hari_> And, I have to reinstall my wireless drivers every time I restart, so that's getting a bit annoying...
<hari_> Would playing with the partitions like that make Ubuntu grind to a halt every twenty minutes?
<mista_eng> unop: oh lol, silly me, thanks!
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, but now my rhythmbox isnt failing anymore
<unop> !pastebin > mista_eng
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: i'll try that
<ubottu> mista_eng, please see my private message
<jimmic> in Xorg.0.log       (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: do you have a working mic?
<jimmic> I can do whatever i want to xorg.conf, it is never used  -(
<Pici> mista_eng: Thats a command for our channel bot in IRC, not a linux command
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I used to...not sure about it now that I am on hardy :)
<Abed> iGama u told me that ur friend's bluetooth works well so is it USB?
<pist0l-fish> hi there. I just formatted my USB hard drive using ext3. I set my permissions in /media/drive to allow my user account to allow read+write access, but everytime I remove the hard drive and put it back in I have to allow read+write again. What should I do?
<iGama> its a usb mouse, and he has a an internal blue for other stuff
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: should i reboot?
<unop> jimmic, look through the log before that line, you should probably see why the actual xorg.conf file was not used
<Abed> ok how can i see the PCI list?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, oh I think so
<iGama> Abed, lspci
<mista_eng> As for copying and pasting stuff, I think I will have a bit of trouble since ubuntu is on a VM and I am running mirc on ::cringe:: vista :(
<Abed> i knew it lol
<iGama> Good night all, i need to sleep
<Abed> thnx
<mista_eng> see ya iGama, thanks for your help!
<pist0l-fish> anyone?
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: thanks
<unop> pist0l-fish, and how are you setting these permissions? also what filesystem on this drive?
<jimmic> unop: it is the first line of the log
<Tikek> AlexJP, did you get my last message? I got disconnected...
<pist0l-fish> unop: filesystem is ext3 and I'm using nautilus to set the permissions
<superfirelord42> AlexJP, did you get my last message? I got disconnected...
<mista_eng> How can I recreate my /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<kyppcgeek> use generic ubuntu 8.04
<kyppcgeek> stop using custom crap
<kyppcgeek> lol
<mista_eng> kyppcgeek: JeOS edition is officially from ubuntu :(
<dedi_> howto remove gnome?
<unop> pist0l-fish, pastebin the contents of this command.  ls -ld /media/drive
<Flannel> dedi_: In lieu of what?  anything?
<unop> jimmic,  perhaps you could move the failsafe file so xorg does not use it.   sudo mv -c /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe.{,bkp}
<hari_> Um, I just noticed that my swap isn't coming on now...
<Flannel> !swap | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<hari_> I can't activate my swap...
<jimmic> unop> I already tried that
<pist0l-fish> unop: it's only one line so I will type it out here: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-07-19 14:21 /media/disk
<LhiQuer> night night everyone
<pist0l-fish> unop: should I use chmod instead of nautilus' access permissions?
<hari_> Does anyone know why /dev/sda2 is no longer a valid argument?
<unop> pist0l-fish, yea,  but take ownership rather.  sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER /media/disk
<Flannel> hari_: Do you have two partitions on sda?
<unop> jimmic, and xorg.conf.failsafe is still created ?
<hari_> Flannel, I have two now.  I just removed sda1 and moved sda2 and sda3 to the front of the drive.
<Abed> if any one knows how to fix built in bluetooth IM!!!
<dedi_> Flannel: kde should remain as the masked gnome-apps
<Abed> ﻿if any one knows how to fix built in bluetooth IM!!!
<kyppcgeek> bluetooth instant messenger?
<Flannel> hari_: Does `sudo fdisk -l` show swap as sda2?
<kyppcgeek> we have that?
<Flannel> dedi_: You want to remove gnome, but not the gnome apps?
<Abed> no i want to enable Bluetotoh
<hari_> Flannel, sda2 is listed as linux swap / solaris
<jimmic> unop yes
<hari_> Abed: what's the problem?
<Flannel> hari_: And have you modified your fstab?
<dedi_> Flannel: and the gnome apps i did not manually selected in synaptic
<hari_> Flannel, no, should I update it to contain the new info?
<unop> jimmic, move all the xorg.conf*  files from that directory so you only have one left i.e. xorg.conf
<Flannel> hari_: Yeah.  Hmm, except it might be using UUIDs which shouldn't change
<Abed> guys I have a problem "sometimes when when i start for instance a sound file the computer suddenly logs out btw i have 1GB swap file
<jimmic> unop ok...
<jonathan8di> Hey guys, I noticed in Audacity and Ekiga there is a large delay (> 0.5 seconds) from audio input to audio output and or recording.  Why is this?
<jonathan8di> Is there something I can do to fix the audio delay?
<hari_> Flannel, Yes, it's using UUID's...  Do you think this might be why Ubuntu is grinding to a halt every twenty minutes or so?
<Abed> ﻿guys I have a problem "sometimes when when i start for instance a sound file the computer suddenly logs out btw i have 1GB swap file
<hari_> Abed, you have a problem with bluetooth?  What's the problem with the bluetooth?
<Flannel> hari_: If you don't have swap, it could be.  Does swapon not work?  Try following the instructions on that page to re-do it as if it was a new partition (and you were adding swap new)
<Flannel> !purekde | dedi_
<ubottu> dedi_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Flannel> dedi_: Except with that, you'll need to reinstall the gnome stuff you added manually afterwards
<hari_> Flannel, I've been sitting here using 'sudo swapon /dev/sda2', and it says invalid argument...
<godsyn> Please assist. Using dovecot from default repos on 2.6.24-19-server. Error : "Time just moved backwards by 141 seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself now. http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards". This happens many times a day and I assume would mean my system clock is slow. How can I verify this, and how can I resolve it?
<mythril> what logs should I check if my laptop just shuts off while I am using it?
<Flannel> hari_: What about swapon -a?
<hari_> Flannel, 'sudo swapon -a' returns that the UUID's can't be canonicalized?
<legend2440> mista_eng: is the /etc/apt/sources.list empty?
<hari_> Flannel, Did my UUID's change?
<Flannel> hari_: Hmm.  ok, sudo blkid, then take that UUID, and check it against the fstab, and then try sudo swapon -U [uuid]
<hari_> Flannel, Thanks
<IBeLeeB> Greetings..... is there a way to run chmod from the GUI?
<dedi_> Flannel: yeah cool i was looking for the manual remove because ubuntu-desktop not worked. but google does not has this site it seems (at least with keyword hardy)
<kyppcgeek> terminal
<unop> IBeLeeB, right click on the file/folder, properties, permissions ...
<Abed> i have a problem with my bluetooth
<Abed> IM me plz
<IBeLeeB> I'm not real good with the command line......
<hari_> Flannel, Yep, the UUID is definitely different...
<unop> IBeLeeB, but it might be better to do this at the terminal with chmod as you might be required to use sudo if you do not have the permissions to change them
<Flannel> Abed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq see the troublshooting section
<monostone> im trying to setup a dual-head configuration using the radeonhd driver. I'm getting this error: (WW) RADEONHD(0): DACBSenseCRT: connector type 4 is not supported. here is the xrandr output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/28564/
<IBeLeeB> by changing the permissions.... I need 755 & 777.....
<Abed> thnx Flannel
<IBeLeeB> or...... could you give me little help with the command line for 777 and 775?
<hari_> Flannel, I replaced the UUID in fstab with the one from blkid, and it's still not working...
<unop> IBeLeeB,  chmod 755 /path/to/file
<IBeLeeB> thank you..... that's what i need!
<Flannel> hari_: What about the manual method?  swapon -U uuid?
<nomingzi> I m newbie, how to i logon to root in command line, "su -" is not working, (installation never prompt to create password for root!
<hari_> It said: swapon: /dev/sda2: Invalid argument
<unop> IBeLeeB, if you need to change the permissions on a directory and all it's contents.   chmod -Rv 755 /path/to/directory
<__yy_> nomingzi: use sudo su -
<unop> !sudo | nomingzi
<ubottu> nomingzi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Abed> nomingzi
<Abed> sudo passwd
<hari_> nomingzi, sudo -s, then your password
<unop> __yy_, no,  sudo -i  suffices
<Abed> then enter password
<IBeLeeB> perfect!
<__yy_> unop: what do you mean, "no" ... what I said also works
<unop> Abed, do not recommend that
<oliviagj> i'm back, the flash/rythmbox issue is ok now, but i still get nothing on my mic
<oliviagj> any help?
<hari_> Flannel, I'm thinking I should just reinstall...
<Abed> i know but some program needs root privilege
<Abed> and can't be used by su -
<unop> __yy_, it also works but is not recommended - also it is redundant, as sudo has the capabilities to do just that
<hari_> Flannel, Backup the home directory, and the packages I have installed through synaptic.
<Abed> i know it is not
<unop> Abed, sudo works just fine
<Abed> good for but take care unop
<dubby> hey anyone im trying to get files from a samba mounted directory through ftp, and the thing is I can cd nicely through the mounted directory tree nicely, and can even place files from them, when reading the permissions on any of the files, i am owner, yet when attempting to mget the file it tells me that permission is denied ?
<dubby> i have a+rwx on all files within the mount
<Fantaz> hey
<legend2440> mista_eng: is the /etc/apt/sources.list empty?
<dubby> and can mget correctly from anywhere but the mount
<Ashfire908> I configured pulseaudio to be a daemon and now Im getting access denied when I try to play sound with pulseaudio. (Sorry if this is a repeat, tryed to send this and I think the connection died.)
<Fantaz> I'm new to Ubuntu
<th0r> dubby, you have to have permission in ftp to mget the files as well....owning them is not enough
<__yy_> unop: why is it not recomended? I don't see anything actually _wrong_ with it, except that it takes an extra 2 key presses...
<nickrud> !clone | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flannel> hari_: If you have your home directory on a separate partition, you can reinstall aroundthat
<Ashfire908> Fantaz, ok. What do you need help with.
<nickrud> hari_ if you knew that already, well ok ;)
<Fantaz> I was wondering if I need security
<hari_> Flannel, I don't but I think I'm going to do that next time...
<Abed> if there was a breach to ur system and u was running root this will cause problems
<Fantaz> Is there a firewall app?
<mythril> What logs should I check to find out what happened if my computer just shut off in the middle of playing a game?
<Abed> yeah how can i configure Firewall
<kyppcgeek> u crazy clowns are all over the place
<hari_> nickrud, I think I have that written down somewhere, but thanks for the thought!  ^.^
<Fantaz> I'm serious.
<__yy_> unop: that's a genuine question, every time I recomend sudo su - someone feels the need to tell me how wron I am. I'd like to know if there's a reason other than "sudo -i does the same thing".
<Fantaz> Are you there Ashfire908?
<nickrud> Fantaz yes, but in general you won't need a firewall unless you're running services that are visible to the outside
<Fantaz> oh ok
<nickrud> !info firestarter | Fantaz
<ubottu> fantaz: firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<godsyn> Please help. Using dovecot 1:1.0.10-1ubuntu5.1 from default repos on 2.6.24-19-server. /var/log/mail.err reads : "Time just moved backwards by 141 seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself now. http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards" many times a day, killing dovecot. I assume this means I have a fast system clock that is constantly corrected by ntpd(ate?). How can I check this, and how can I resolve the issu
<Abed> "services visible to outside" like wut?
<Ashfire908> Fantaz, sorry.
<hari_> Fantaz, The same things that secure windows, should do MORE THAN ENOUGH to secure you.  There's antivirus apps in the repository, and I believe that Hardy ships with ufw firewall...
<baseline> hiho
<oliviagj> anyone can help with making my mic work on hardy 64, dell 131l laptop?
<Fantaz> Ok
<baseline> /192.168.1.2	/media/mp3	smbfs username=,password=,rw,user,dmask=777,fmask=777,utf8 0 0 <-- this i write in my fstab to mount my windows-dir, but it don't work mit "mount -a" can anybody help me?
<Ashfire908> Fantaz, by default ubuntu doesn't lisen to anything, so there is nothing really to firewall.
<Abed> how can i enable firewall?
<Abed> ufw
<kyppcgeek> u dont
<godsyn> baseline : dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777, not dmask and fmask.
<Abed> lol
<Ashfire908> Fantaz, as a comment, firestarter just configures the netfilter iptables rules.
<nickrud> Abed like a web server, or mail server, torrent server, ftp, that kind of thing
<kyppcgeek> <Abed> ur machine is our zombie
<Abed> thnx
<kyppcgeek> lol
<oliviagj> ﻿kyppcgeek: sorry for the bad english (supposing the comment was for me...)
<Abed> zombie?
<d600> need a program that will split .iso files
<kdavid> iGama: it seems that there is not much info that I can use to help fix the usb problem
<kyppcgeek> <oliviagj> ?
<Abed> can anyone help me with bluwtooth problem?
<integral_> in nautilus keyboard doesn't work
<hari_> Flannel, Well, I think I'm going to go back up my home dir to a hidden place on my web server now...
<baseline> dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777 dosen't work, too :(
<godsyn> baseline : also, you may need to specify a share, instead of just an IP. IE "//192.168.1.2/shares"
<baseline> @ godsyn
<kyppcgeek> no cause bluwtooth doesnt exist
<__yy_> Abed: try telling the channel what your problem is... that's usually the best way to get help
 * hari_ sighs
<oliviagj> kyppcgeek: i guess it was not
<Ashfire908> Fantaz, also, Anti-virus is unneeded for ubuntu, unless you are looking to not spread windows viruses. There are only a handful of linux viruses, and they are laughable pathetic, and not "in the wild".
<hari_> Just got done with this crap last week...
<integral_> if I press 'f' to pick folders that start with 'f' it doesn't do anything
<avro> a
<mythril> What logs should I check to find out what happened if my computer just shut off in the middle of playing a game?
<baseline> ouch
<baseline> thx
<Abed> my problem that my built in bluetooth "toshiba  A200-A5M" is not working
<baseline> godsyn,
<godsyn> all better, baseline?
<baseline> yes
<Abed> even though i don't how to see if it is recongnised
<__yy_> mythril: /var/log/messages would be a good place to start
<godsyn> good deal. I've been in the same boat.
<godsyn> Please help. Using dovecot 1:1.0.10-1ubuntu5.1 from default repos on 2.6.24-19-server. /var/log/mail.err reads : "Time just moved backwards by 141 seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself now. http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards" many times a day, killing dovecot. I assume this means I have a fast system clock that is constantly corrected by ntpd(ate?). How can I check this, and how can I resolve the issu
<baseline> /192.168.1.2/ dosen't exist :o)
<kyppcgeek> <baseline> 1.1 silly
<jamus> whooohoo :DDD igot my wlan up ... finally :D
<d600> program that will solit .iso
<nickrud> godsyn not sure what the issue or fix is, but do you see anything in /var/log/messages about ntp around the same time?
<unop> __yy_, well - for one it is completely redundant - why invoke su under sudo when sudo suffices. two, it's policy here, don't recommend something unless you are going to hang around 24 hours a day to support the people who take that advice
<nickrud> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<kyppcgeek> lol
<nickrud> maybe that should include sudo su -
<unop> nickrud, it ought to
<Fantaz> ok
<d600> program that will split .iso
<Ashfire908> I configured pulseaudio to be a daemon and now Im getting access denied when I try to play sound with pulseaudio.
<kyppcgeek> root password = n00bdumb@$$
<Spider> Arf.   Is there a easy way to do an integrity-check of an installed package on the commandline?
<nickrud> d600  split does that
<|3ug> pulseaudio sux
<Pici> !noob | kyppcgeek
<ubottu> kyppcgeek: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<d600> is split a program?
<DarkAudit> unop: recommend "something"? By that standard we'd all have to be here forever
<unop> Spider, dpkg does that when installing packages
<nickrud> d600 yes, it's a command line program, comes by default
<__yy_> unop: I really don't understand your objection at all, I'm sorry.
<integral_> what's the package you need to run 32bit app on 64 bit?
<Spider> unop: I want to verify that a package that i have installed already is the same as to what was installed
<integral_> it was something like lib
<godsyn> Nickrud : negative. Nothing other than "-- MARK --" anywhere near that time.
<oliviagj> hi, can anyone help me making my mic work on ubuntu 8.04?
<jamus> i wander  to what degree is wine compatible with windows apps (one  should just test stuff on it right?)
<Pici> !appdb | jamus have you seen this
<Spider> unop: I guess I could simply reinstall, but that isn't as appealing as to simply query and such.
<ubottu> jamus have you seen this: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Fantaz> thx
<unop> __yy_,  it's easier to just stick with sudo -i or sudo -s than get everyone objecting to you .. it's common policy here (and in ubuntu in general) to work with sudo
<DarkAudit> oliviagj: is the level turned up in the mixer?
<genii> oliviagj: Is it some Intel HDA audio card? They have this issue often
<unop> Spider, hmm, not sure there is a way to do this
<oliviagj> DarkAudit, yes
<jamus> i mean like in running complex procedures
<hari_> Flannel, How large would you recommend me make the root drive, since I'm storing most things on my home partition?
<nickrud> godsyn take a look in /var/log/daemon.log
 * DarkAudit gets his usb headset muted every time he switches WMs
<hari_> Flannel, How much room should I need...
<jamus> well nevermind
<__yy_> unop: to the contrary, I find it much easier to stick with sudo su -, so as long as it remains a matter of personal preference I'm going to stick with mine.
<jamus> tnx pici
<unop> !worksforme | __yy_,
<ubottu> __yy_,: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Flannel> hari_: 10G is probably sufficient.  20 is definately sufficient
<oliviagj> ﻿DarkAudit, what is a WM?
<d600> split just makes 150 files
<nickrud> __yy_ no problem with your personal prefs, but please observe the ubuntu policy in channel
<hari_> Flannel, Thanks
<Spider> unop: Harumm.   Seems like a somewhat obvious feature, but okay. Lemme google some more, thanks for the help
<unop> Spider, you could ask the guys in #debian if they know it can be done (just don't mention you use ubuntu in there tho :) )
<__yy_> unop: that's not really applicable...
<Spider> Haha
<DarkAudit> oliviagj: window manager... switching between GNOME/KDE/Fluxbox... i have to unmute my headset if i switch from one to another
<__yy_> unop: anyway, this is off topic and pointless, let's drop it
<unop> __yy_, it is if you are going to suggest using that in here
<SaGe> I've got a older desktop, a 2.2Ghz P4, 512 of ram, 100GB harddrive, do you think I should put Ubuntu on it, or would it benefit more from Xubuntu or another light-weight distro?
<godsyn> nickrud : bingo! "synserv ntpd[5564]: time reset -141.725880 s" mere seconds before dovecot dies.
<nickrud> d600 you can choose the size
<vision_> anybody here running ubuntu (or another linux) on ps3?
<oliviagj> DarkAudit: get it, but i the gnome and that is it
<Spider> unop: Thankyou, I'll see about it.
<jamus> hari_:  10 gb
<integral_> I can't type anything in nautilus
<oliviagj> DarkAudit: any hint?
<hari_> jamus, thanks!
<nickrud> godsyn mine is getting reset by less than a second at a time, why ntpd should be doing such a large shift I have no clue
<Abed> how can i see my ram or pc configuration?
<Ashfire908> Nevermind, had to add myself to pulse-access.
<nickrud> Abed  sudo lshw and sudo dmidecode tell you a lot about your hardware
<DarkAudit> oliviagj: not really here, if you've already confirmed that the mic's level for incoming is set properly
<Ashfire908> Abed, /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/meminfo have cpu and mem info
<godsyn> :/ nickrud. Thanks for getting me this far. At least I know more about the error.
<th0r> __yy_, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for a bit
<Spider> unop: found a crude hack in the debian documentation :  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html  for future reference,  see section 6.4.14
<oliviagj> DarkA
<SaGe> I've got a older desktop, a 2.2Ghz P4, 512 of ram, 100GB harddrive, do you think I should put Ubuntu on it, or would it benefit more from Xubuntu or another light-weight distro?
<godsyn> Abed : and lspci
<ja-barr> so i am about ready to pull my hair...anyone have luck with broadcom's 4306 or a emachine m5312 wireless card?
<oliviagj> DarkAudit: and no sound in the skype either...
<oliviagj> DarkAudit: thanks anyway
<DarkAudit> oliviagj: I have no experience with skype, sorry :(
<|3ug> oliviagj: open terminal, and type alsamixer
<oliviagj> DarkAudit: no problem :)
<Ashfire908> Isn't there a GUI hardware thing?
<oliviagj> |3ug: , i'm there
<sich> >	if i try to install anything with aptiude received this message http://pastebin.com/m451f3ce8 the gnome wel be removed i well not remove Gnome, if anyone tell how can i fix that?
<oliviagj> |3ug: , 'LFE' is mute, what is it?
<|3ug> and enable line in, all "in", and enable mixer up the volume, it´s mixer all incoming sound and it´s out for the master
<|3ug> not know LFE
<ja-barr> i guess i get no help
<|3ug> enable all oliviagj
<|3ug> and up the volume
<oliviagj> |3ug: volumes are up, nothing is mute. is that what you mean?
<godsyn> Please help. Ubuntu 2.6.24-19-server. System clock is running fast, and ntpd is setting it back many times a day.  Example : "Jul 19 15:58:00 synserv ntpd[5564]: time reset -141.725880 s". This is causing other time sensitive daemons to commit suicide. How would I find out why the system clock is fast?
<|3ug> olivia, chek your mic
<Ashfire908> sich: Hmm, you could try opening aptitude up without a task and check the text interface.
<reich> hey i just installed nvidia settings and want to know how to drag from one monitor to the other
<Pici> godsyn: You might want to check out #ubuntu-server as well, maybe someone else has had the same issue there
<jimmic> see ya
<Abed> I've used lshw and dmidecode to see ram but nth found
<Abed> so anyone
<Abed> ??
<Ashfire908> Abed, cat /proc/meminfo
<Abed> thnx
<ja-barr> Anyone can help with a broadcom 4306?
<godsyn> Pici, thank you.
<mythril> is there a hardware diagnostics suite anywhere in ubuntu?
<sky_> hello I need some assistance with a radeon X700 on ubuntu
<jamus> hari_:  i loaded mine 179 or so gb  ntfs part. as /dos thus not getting any ''lost+found'' files on it and instant read/write (if enabled in first  ubuntu install ---- i share it between windows and ubuntu as a sinchronized partition
<sam555> how does one use the install cd to install ubuntu with disk encryption?
<sich> Ashfire908: i see nothing wrong in aptitude, can i post the screenshot
<sky_> whenever I install the ATI drivers I can-t get in x server
<Ashfire908> mythril, what are you having trouble with, and I don't think there is one.
<oliviagj> |3ug: not working :(
<Ashfire908> sich, does aptitude say there is a download size in the second bar?
<mythril> Ashfire908: my computer just shut itself off a moment ago and I want to know why
<nickrud> sam555 you use the alternate cd, the steps are included there
<Ashfire908> mythril, any reason you think it might be?
<sich> Ashfire908: yes
<Abed> cat /proc/meminfo i want to see if  my ram is 512 or 1024
<Abed> so how?
<Ashfire908> mythril, you can check the logs
<sam555> nickrud: so that's a seperate cd that I need to download?
<mythril> Ashfire908: this is only the second time it has happened
<jamus> hari_:  allthough  it a bit of downer to search it up all the time
<Ashfire908> Abed, read it, it's raw data
<oliviagj> |3ug: it works when i change the option to OSS, but with a lot of noise
<mythril> Ashfire908: I tried that but I am not even sure what I am looking for
<nickrud> sam555 yes, it uses a text based install and doesn't include the live cd
<|3ug> oliviagj, i dont know, my skype work, and are enable all in alsamixer
<Ashfire908> mythril, one sec
<Abed> ok which memory Bufferor cached
<sich> Ashfire908: http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq1elWWS
<Abed> or wut?
<legend2440> ja-barr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ashfire908> Abed, one sec
<|3ug> the noise, ajam, close the CD imput
<Abed> ok thnx Ashfire908
<hari_> jamus, I just got rid of windows entirely, which appears to be most of my problem.  So, now I have to reinstall Ubuntu to get my swap working again...
<ja-barr> i have been down thru the wiki already clicked all the articles...
<|3ug> oliviagj
<hari_> And, I have to figure out how to backup my php keys...
<Ashfire908> Abed, press [ctrl] + t, then select "Cancel pending actions".
<Abed> press it where?
<ja-barr> i installed the b43 driver....downloaded the firmware...played with modprobe a little...
<oliviagj> |3ug: ok, thanks, i'll keep looking. now skype doesn't even start up anymore...
<Ashfire908> Abed, wrong user sorry
<Ashfire908> sich, press [ctrl] + t, then select "Cancel pending actions".
<Abed> hehe no problem
<ja-barr> the network can iwlist..and find a access point....
<|3ug> oliviagj, then is problem of Skype, not the alsamixer
<Abed> Ashfire908 wut about mine?
<ja-barr> i checked dmesg and nothing even shows up when i try to connect to ap
<Abed> ram
<hari_> Wait...  Can I export my private key with seahorse?
<Ashfire908> Abed: it's "MemTotal:"
<Samus_Aran> anyone know why medibuntu.org doesn't exist anymore, or is that just me ?
<ja-barr> *to a ap
<oliviagj> |3ug: but the mic doesn't work att all, i think it's all the same problem
<ja-barr> i tried dhclient to see if i could get a ip address and it dosen't work....
<Ashfire908> mythril, ok... one sec again...
<Abed> Ashfire908 :MemTotal:      1025724 kB so  it is 1024 MB Ram,no?
<Ashfire908> Abed, yes, it is
<|3ug> ah, the mic
<khanrochan> hi every body
<jamus> hari_:  idunno bout that sorry
<Abed> thnx
<Abed> Ashfire908 have u faced a problem with bluetooth?
<Abed> built in?
<sky_> can one of you help me out here, I have a radeon x700 card, whenever I install the ATI drivers, I cant get into the gui the screen goes all black
<isleshocky77> I have a general linux question, I guess.  If you're remoted into a machine through ssh and run a script. If you're close you're connection the script stops. If you run it with & (in the background) i'm not sure what happens. But if you start it normally hit Ctrl-Z and continue it in the background (is it the same as just starting it in the background (&)) and will it continue if I close the connection?
<khanrochan> is here any girl for mi
<Ashfire908> Abed, no, my computer lacks bluetooth.
<hari_> jamus, It's cool...
<Abed> thnx Ashfire908 u were very helpful
<Ashfire908> Abed, you're welcome.
<__yy_> isleshocky77: you should use screen if you want to leave programs running like that
<Ashfire908> mythril, are you running Ubuntu (the GNOME GUI)?
<isleshocky77> __yy_: I know, but i already started it. And it's been running for quite some time and I don't want to restart it.
<sich> Ashfire908: i Solved, Thanx
<sich> is solved
<unop> isleshocky77, have a read here - http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ/063
<whileimhere> I am having issues with dpkg when I run it with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" It starts but never can finish. It is like it freezes. Anyone know how to stop this?
<Gimpymoo> Hi. Anyone able to help an UB noob?
<sam555> nickrud: do you happen to know the link to download the alt cd?
<glitsj16> Samus_Aran: medibuntu.org seems down allright, happens quite a lot lately .. no idea what's going on
<unop> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<unop> sam555, ^^
<nickrud> sam555 releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 , look for alternate. Use the torrent if you can
<Samus_Aran> glitsj16: it is a problem with their DNS server.  do you know the IP address for medibuntu.org ?
<Ashfire908> sich, no  problem.
<nickrud> ah, a good factoid ;)
<sam555> nickrud: gotcha!
<glitsj16> Samus_Aran: no i don't ..
<el_ruso> hi guys, from my last update to 2.6.24-19 kernel my laptop runs slow, what can i do?
<Samus_Aran> anyone know if there are any websites that track the IP addresses of web sites ?
<Haldrie> hello
<Gimpymoo> Is it possible to install SATA Controller drivers within a "LIVE" install of UBUNTU?
<__yy_> Samus_Aran: there are machines that do that, they're called DNS servers.
<smallfoot-> where is the appropriate place to whine about Ubuntu?
<__yy_> smallfoot-: /dev/null
<mythril> Ashfire908: yes, GNOME
<smallfoot-> but nobody listens ther :/(
<unop> smallfoot-, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kyppcgeek> <Gimpymoo> ????????
<Gimpymoo> ???
<kyppcgeek> my sata works fine
<oliviagj> anyone else have any idea how to make the mic work here (8.04 64 - sound works partially)?
<Samus_Aran> __yy_: the DNS servers for medibuntu.org are down.  the site itself may be up and running
<sky_> sry guys anyone, ati driver problem
<Ashfire908> mythril, open the gnome log viewer, System -> Administration -> System Log
<jamus> Samus_Aran:  maybe u could use whois in net tools
<Haldrie> I need help getting the latest svn of brasero installed on ubuntu 8.04. It says it can't find gestreamer 0.10 or higher and I do have it installed. Can anyone help me?
<Samus_Aran> jamus: the DNS servers for medibuntu.org are down, therefore no DNS lookups for it.  the site itself may be up and running
<Gimpymoo> My Hard Disk is recognised as "SCSI Drive" however it will not let me open it
<unop> Samus_Aran, it wouldn't make sense - the ip addresses might be stale for the particular domain
<Samus_Aran> unop: how would it not make sense ?  I add it to my /etc/hosts and then access the files I want, until their DNS is fixed
<mythril> Ashfire908: already there
<nickrud> Haldrie do you have libgstreamer0.10-dev installed?
<Ashfire908> mythril, select syslog.
<Samus_Aran> unop: I've done so lots of times with lots of web sites, when their DNS servers are messed up
<Haldrie> not sure let me see
<Ashfire908> mythril, then View -> Filter...
<Samus_Aran> unop: or in the process of changing to a new IP which hasn't propagated
<unop> Samus_Aran, because the administrators of the domain might have wanted it to be like that - they might be in the process of migrating servers over
<Haldrie> nope installing now
<Samus_Aran> unop: if it is publically accessible, it is publically accessible... if they don't want people accessing the server, then they /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: thank for the prior tip, rythmbox and the net sound work fine, altough i have to shut rythmbox down to be able to movies using flash
<mythril> Ashfire908:  go ahead
<Samus_Aran> unop: visiting an IP address in your browser is not malicious
<Ashfire908> mythril, type in the filter box "restart"
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: better than having to reboot ;)
<el_ruso> is there somethis apart of preloader for my laptop runs fast?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, you're welcomed
<Haldrie> ok I got it installed but I'm still getting the same error when trying to build the svn
<chrisa> Is there a way to change which application a file type opens with when launched from the Tracker Search Tool? My global preferences say to use mplayer for mkv, but tracker is launching totem
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, let me know if flash is stable or not
<Gimpymoo> My Hard Disk is recognised as "SCSI Drive" however it will not let me open it. Says cannot mount? Any ideas anyone?
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: it seems quite stable if rythmbox is nor open
<dr_Willis> Gimpymoo,  it depends on what filesystem the partitions on the drive is using to some extent.
<Samus_Aran> Gimpymoo: all disks are not recognised as SCSI, even IDE ones
<Ashfire908> mythril, see any log lines?
<Samus_Aran> Gimpymoo: check dmesg for errors
<mythril> Ashfire908: there are 4 entries all essentially the same except the time stamp, there is 1 that is ~1 minute away from the time I think my system rebooted
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, we'll see in the long term :)
<Samus_Aran> Gimpymoo: sorry, "are not recognised"
<mythril> Ashfire908: does that mean my system was intentionally shut down?
<Samus_Aran> Gimpymoo: oh my gosh I did it again.  NOW recognised
<Haldrie> checking for BRASERO_GSTREAMER... configure: error: Package requirements (	gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.15 	gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.0) were not met:
<Haldrie> No package 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10' found
<Gimpymoo> lol
<dr_Willis> 'most' all drives these days show up as scsi :) i have some machines that still show them as hd## (not sure why)
<Haldrie> sorry for that
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: well, know fred astaire on youtube is mute...
<Samus_Aran> dr_Willis: older kernels ?
<Ashfire908> mythril, no, I think that's just the log daemon saying it just started up.
<Gimpymoo> What does the mount error mean?
<mythril> Ashfire908: or is there a set of conditions that would trigger that
<Samus_Aran> it's a kernel thing which emulates SCSI for IDE and other drive types
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: *now
<mythril> Ashfire908: oh, ok
<dr_Willis> Samus_Aran,  not really.. older machine Im thinking .  and i got a laptop that shows hd## also.
<Samus_Aran> dr_Willis: if you're on a recent 2.6 kernel, it uses /dev/sd only
<dr_Willis> Gimpymoo,  means for some reason it couldent mount it.
<Samus_Aran> dr_Willis: perhaps you have static /dev ?
<Ashfire908> mythril, you need to then remove the filter and then find the one near the bootup again.
<Gimpymoo> When trying to view the Properties, Size, type and volume are unknown :(
<Samus_Aran> dr_Willis: or a custom udev
<dr_Willis> Samus_Aran,  ill check my laptop. but last i looked under 8.04 I think it was still using hd###.  could be some  chipset/bug/work around.
<dr_Willis> thats my OLD laptop. :)  i got a new one that does use sd## - of course the built in memory card reader shows devices like /dev/mmc1p1
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I remember having to do something else...let me check
<mythril> Ashfire908: I just cleared the filter and looked at the lines preceding that timestamp (and message) and didn't see anything out of the ordinary, unless this triggered it: root CMD (cd  / && run-parts --report /etc/cron/hourly)
<Ashfire908> mythril, unless your system is set to restart every hour, no.
<mythril> Ashfire908: that time stamp is roughly 10 minutes before the logger restarted, but my system ran fsck on boot
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: i closed the firefox and started again and it worked, i sense this programs are quite jelous in their relationships with the sound device
<zelrikriando> aoupi, ?
<marcules> good night
<aoupi> zelrikriando: huh?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, yeah that is true
<zelrikriando> aoupi, is that you that helped me fixing some flash issues?.
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: :/
<aoupi> zelrikriando: don't think so :)
<whileimhere> is there a way to purge all packages from synaptic and force it to grab a new version?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, my FF is completely exiting when it doesnt like the flash
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, but my sound is steady now
<mythril> Ashfire908: any more ideas?
<aoupi> whileimhere: all? then you'd purge synaptic to you know :)
<Ashfire908> mythril, hmm
<Samus_Aran> does anyone have the not crippled ffmpeg package from medibuntu that they could send to me ?
<aoupi> whileimhere: but it should always get the newest version, what is the problem?
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: i use the swiftweasel, and it just wont play, but doesn't quit
<mythril> Ashfire908: well I can say fairly conclusively that the cron-job had nothing to do with it, my system just logged another one :P
<Ashfire908> mythril, I havn't done this before, and if there are not obvious things shutting down...
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: and astaire is dancing beautifully now
<Ashfire908> Anyone here know how to figure out the reason for a shutdown?
<shoeman> I have uncommented lines from /etc/inittab to stop getty spawning from tty2 to tty6 , but how do I stop the virtual terminals from being created at boot?
<mythril> specifically an abrupt, unrequested shutdown
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I think you should stick around and ask again later here, I cannot help you more but some might be able to.
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: i'll do that. thanks a lot :)
<Samus_Aran> guess I'll go compile ffmpeg.  good day, bye.
<zelrikriando> hmmm maybe I should put a highlight on 'flash'
<Ashfire908> mythril, eah oyu need to get help from someone else...
<mythril> Ashfire908: thanks anyway
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, say ' flash ' (test)
<oliviagj> flash
<zelrikriando> coool
<Dr4k3n> genii: ok.. i added the acpi=off to the grub and boot fine.. also added the noapi command... but the problem now is that ubuntu don't shutdown the computer
<zelrikriando> :)
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: what happened?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I got a 'highlight' (or alert if you prefer)
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: how do you do that?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, so now I ll up to date with flash related discussions :)
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, what IRC client you have?
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: i use the gimp
<genii> Dr4k3n: Yes, that will be a drawback. Since it can't use power management features of apic to do that. Normally it will go almost all the way off then prompt you to hit power-off button however
<Guest93620> as you can burn a DVD?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, ???
<Guest93620> in ubuntu
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: pidgin...
<Abed> i am adding swap file
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: i'm old fashioned
<jasonago2> Now listening to Revolution-code:1986-1105 feat.RAH-D by BoA
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, oh ok, I dont know about that one for IRC
<Abed> but when i use sudo mkswap /mnt/1024Mb.swap
<Abed> i get this
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, I use xchat
<xjjk> hello... I have an old edgy machine I need to upgrade
<Abed> abed@abed-laptop:~$ sudo mkswap /mnt/1024Mb.swap
<Abed> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1073737 kB
<Abed> no label, UUID=c1a1f431-16ce-4eed-ba6f-a9a576fa3f61
<Abed> mkswap: unable to relabel /mnt/1024Mb.swap to unconfined_u:object_r:swapfile_t: Invalid argument
<bazhang> jasonago2, disable that music script
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: i'll look for one with facy features, any suggestion?
<zelrikriando> oliviagj, try playing around with the pidgin plugins...I am sure there are alert options
<genii> Abed: Didn't you get booted earlier already for flooding?
<xjjk> I need to install update-manager-core, but edgy has been removed from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<xjjk> how do I upgrade?
<Flannel> xjjk: old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<xjjk> Flannel: thanks!
<Abed> i just wanted to paste wut i got
<Abed> so anyone
<oliviagj> zelrikriando: ok, thanks
<ShinjinAkage> What is the linux equivilent to tracert?
<Dr4k3n> genii:  i added the acpi=off to the grub.. and also added noacpi.. but now ubuntu don't shutdown the computer :S
<jbroome> traceroute
<__yy_> ShinjinAkage: traceroute
<JoshuaRL> xjjk: it might be a better idea to upgrade your version, is there any reason you cant?
<smallfoot-> They should make an "Ubuntu Whinestorm" website (like Brainstorm) where people whine and the most annoying things get voted up, and the whines with most votes get attention by developers and fixed
<whileimhere> Aoupi: sorry i was disconnected.
<xjjk> JoshuaRL: I am trying to upgrade now
<xjjk> but I need to install update-manager-core to upgrade
<Flannel> xjjk: and you need to be up to date with your current packages
<Abed> so wut's wrong when i type sudo mksawp /mnt/1024Mb.swap
<Abed> ?
<xjjk> Flannel: I'm not sure... I think the security repos/etc still work for edgy
<JoshuaRL> xjjk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Haldrie> mksawp
<Abed> mkswap
<Topha1> What is the name of the Virtual Machine for linxu?
<genii> Dr4k3n: Yes, I saw your comment the first time. With no acpi, the computer has no method to control things like to power off automatically. But it should instead go to a prompt which says something like: "System now halted. Power off"
<bazhang> !vm | Topha1
<ubottu> Topha1: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Topha1> thanks bazhang :D
<bazhang> np
<Topha1> virtualbox is apparently the best eh?
<Flannel> xjjk: They shouldn't.  You need to move those to o-r.u.c/u too
<Dr4k3n> sorry genii it go to a black window and don't show me anything
<Jouva> I can't seem to get "Passwords and encryption keys" to work like I want it to with SSH sessions. Anybody familiar with this program quite a bit?
<dr_Willis> Virtualbox is working very well here..
<Abed> i can't run mkswap /mnt/1024Mb.swap they return with invalid arguments
<xjjk> Flannel: okay, thanks
<Abed> so wut's wrong
<AlexJP> hey how do i set my audio device? im tryin to play mp3s but it wont play it through the right soundcard
<Jouva> Topha1: I'm using virtualbox right on my computer infact
<xjjk> Flannel: I'm upgrading 3 or 4 releases... should I reboot between each upgrade
<Flannel> Abed: mkswap is called on unmounted partitions.
<xjjk> not sure best practice for this
<Topha1> How many different OS's and setups can i have in VirtualBox?
<Flannel> xjjk: Yes.  You'll need to use the new kernels
<Abed> i think it is mounted
<Abed> it /mnt
<xjjk> makes sense
<Abed> so i think mounted
<dr_Willis> Topha1,  as many as you have drive space for.
<Haldrie> is /mnt/1024.swap even a valid mount point?
<d600> ok i used the plit command how do i make the files created iso's
<bazhang> Topha1, dependent on how much ram you have and cpu cycles
<Topha1> dr_willis - thanks you
<Flannel> Abed: it should be /dev/something
<bluelight> anyone use gmail with imap?  i tried to delete mails in ALL-MAIL folder, but it won't let me
<Topha1> yay ! thanks guys!
<Abed> Haldrie can i use IM?
<AlexJP> anyone know how to set the default soundcard to output on?
<Haldrie> I know less then you about linux in genteral
<Haldrie> general*
<d600> ok i used the plit command how do i make the files created iso's
<krystallkitty> coookies >>
<Abed> how to know if partition is mounted?
<krystallkitty> *coughs*
<shoeman> How do I change the number of virtual terminals started at boot?
<krystallkitty> that is...
<tcz> Hello everyone, anyone else having problems with the gui being slow to redraw in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<minna> Enter text here...anyone from rhodos,town?
<ShinjinAkage> Can someone help me with the traceroute command? All I see is the numbers 1-30 with *** next to them. What does that mean?
<bazhang> krystallkitty, do you have a support question
<Haldrie> ...I take it back I might know just a little more but not much
<krystallkitty> nope, actually have no idea why im in this room it just put me in here
<genii> Dr4k3n: Now we know something with acpi can make it boot, perhaps try other related options instead of the acpi=off . You can experiment with the acpi related ones listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions and see if any work
<ethana2> I have a brother dcp 7020, and the scanner permissions are borked
<d600> ok i used the plit command how do i make the files created iso's
<ethana2> how do i set it so anyone can scan without running xsane under gksu?
<Dr4k3n> i'll check it genii let me see
<Haldrie> can anyone familiar with autogen source building PM me I need some help
<xjjk> Flannel: hrm... this isn't working... do you know if there is a howto about upgrading from unsupported releases?
<genii> Dr4k3n: PErhaps acpi=oldboot              since it seems to activate only the minimal stuff needed
<Abed> sudo mkswap /mnt/1024Mb.swap says invalid arguments
<glitsj16> AlexJP: default sound card for ALSA ? if so --> http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026
<d600> ok i used the split command how do i make the files created iso's
<tcz> Im having some problems since upgrading to hardy, scrolling in firefox is choppy, video playback is laggy, the whole gnome interface is laggy, tried to mess with the ati/open source video drivers and the x config to no avail. Any ideas? google found several similar cases but i didnt find any solution.
<AlexJP> glitsj16, well its strange, i can play mp3s using limewire, but no other mp3 player i have tried will play them, so im assuming the other apps are trying to play them through my other soundcard
<__yy_> tcz: sounds like you don't have the proper video drivers installed
<JoshuaRL> AlexJP: try this:  sudo apt-get install lame
<smallfoot-> AlexJP, limewire? where do you find that? i cant find it in repo
<zabecki-tech> I am still running into that same problem with sharing files.  I am thinking it has something to do with samba.  But I don't know.
<bazhang> tcz, what processor how much ram; what video card and how were drivers installed; any third party repos or scripts in use
<Smegzor> I want to split an existing harddisk into 2 partitions with XP (DhELL) and Ubuntu.  I have copied everything onto a 2nd pc.  Is it possible (using qtparted) to split the single partition into two with no loss of data?  Its barely 20% full.  I was thinking, copy off, split, delete everything off the XP partition and copy back from backup (or do I not need to delete anything?)
<Flannel> xjjk: Thats because its trying to get feisty stuff from old-releases, uh, in your sources.list.d/ directory, you should have a feisty.list or something like that.  You may be able ot edit that
<Abed> mkswap: unable to relabel /mnt/1024Mb.swap to unconfined_u:object_r:swapfile_t: Invalid argument
<Abed> wut's wrong???
<glitsj16> AlexJP: could be yes, it's a small change to either /etc/asound.conf (system-wide) or ~/.asoundrc .. worth trying it
<Flannel> xjjk: also try, once you've installed everything and are up to date with edgy, try moving your sources.list back to archive.ubuntu.com (and security.ubuntu.com) and then try u-m-c
<xjjk> Flannel: do-release-upgrade seems to rewrite sources.list to try to update edgy from archive.ubuntu.com
<tcz> Athlong xp 2600+ 2gb ram ati Radeon 9600, fresh out of a format/clean install i had the problem, tried enabling the restricted drivers, tried using envy... all the same, 3d acceleration seems on
<xjjk> I'm thinking I have to upgrade manually with aptitude...
<xjjk> s/edgy/feisty/g in my sources.list
<Flannel> xjjk: alright, well, we can upgrade manually easy enough.  Make sure you're up to date, and have ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal and linux-generic installed
<Flannel> xjjk: then yeah, substitute edgy for feisty and update/dist-upgrade
<xjjk> Flannel: is this a bug/diffiency in update-manager-core...?
<JoshuaRL> Smegzor:
<Abed> mkswap: unable to relabel /mnt/1024Mb.swap to unconfined_u:object_r:swapfile_t: Invalid argument
<Smegzor> JoshuaRL: yes?
<JoshuaRL> Smegzor: try Parted Magic, it should be able to do that without deleting XP
<Flannel> xjjk: well, its not designed to be used with EOL releases
<Abed> any one?
<xjjk> Flannel: hrm
<zabecki-tech> I just want to be able to share my files with the windows boxes on my network.  And I don't want them to have to enter a username or password.
<Flannel> xjjk: If you want, file a bug abotu it.  They can update the one in feisty to make sure it can handle it
<genii> Abed: Perhaps the problem is that you're trying to make a directory and not a device into a swap. Normally you'd run mkswap on /dev/somepartitonname and not something like /mnt/wherever
<xjjk> Flannel: ching... http://geckoblue.livejournal.com/222205.html
<Flannel> xjjk: (since feisty will go EOL in a few months)
<node357> how can I create a MIDI synth in Ubuntu?
<godsyn> Smegzor : please restate your question.
<JoshuaRL> godsyn: im helping him
<Abed> genii: but i am using a trusted source
<Abed> help.ubuntu
<MatBoy> does ubuntu logs somewhere in a file what you visit using FF ?
<bazhang> MatBoy, no
<godsyn> JoshuaRL : k. his issue not something gparted (free) could take care of?
<JoshuaRL> Flannel: cant he just update his sources.lst and have it get update-manager
<Flannel> MatBoy: Ubuntu doesn't.  Firefox does in its history
<SaGe> MatBoy; I think Firefox can.
<SaGe> MatBoy: You can disable it in the options for FF though.
<JoshuaRL> godsyn: parted magic is free also, a live CD
<tcz> bazhang: ﻿Athlon xp 2600+ 2gb ram ati Radeon 9600, fresh out of a format/clean install i had the problem, tried enabling the restricted drivers, tried using envy... all the same, 3d acceleration seems on
<Smegzor> ok..  I have copied (scp'ed) all files from the hdd I want to repartition.  I want to end up with XP taking half the space (partition 1) without any loss of data.
<AlexJP> smallfoot-, its from the limewire website
<MatBoy> bazhang: Flannel so if I remove my temp int files I'm safe ?
<bazhang> tcz, envy or envyng-gtk
<godsyn> JoshuaRL : my apologies. I did not know that.
<Flannel> JoshuaRL: Not with the way update-manager(-core) works apparently.  Tries to use archive.ubuntu.com
<MatBoy> SaGe: but I think it's not on by default
<tcz> bazhang: envyng-gtk
<Smegzor> I haven't made an image yet.  i'm not sure I need to?
<Flannel> MatBoy: Just do it through firefox.  You can actually set it to clear the private data every time you close it
<bazhang> MatBoy, set in ff preferences to delete history, not keep track of what sites you visit etc
<JoshuaRL> Flannel: k, can he use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and just install the .deb?
<smallfoot-> AlexJP, oh ok
<SaGe> MatBoy: Sure it is, history is always on.
<SaGe> MatBoy: as flannel says you'll probably want the clear on exit
<JoshuaRL> godsyn: np, it loads up a live xsession
<Smegzor> i keep hearing that in linux you can shrink a partition safely, but I'm not convinced this is true.
<Flannel> JoshuaRL: He doesn't need to install debs, he can use old-releases.ubuntu.com for that.  But he'd have to manually upgrade (which works just as well)
<AlexJP> its good
<MatBoy> yes, history, but not some file that can be crawled later for my great pr0n sources
<AlexJP> faster on here than windows
<MatBoy> :P
<bazhang> tcz, what resolution; you using any third party repos? what about wine
<SaGe> Smegzor: You can gparted does it well.
<genii> Abed: You can also use it on a file but it's not normal usage. Did you create the file to be proper size?
<JaVaSan> Hi, I would like to download the fsck.ntfs package for Ubuntu. Where can I download it?
<tcz> bazhang: the only thing that does help is disabling all effects in the appearances
<AlexJP> glitsj16, i have a blank asound.conf file
<JoshuaRL> Smegzor: totally true.  just defrag first, and youll be fine
<bazhang> tcz, how big a difference and what ati driver are you using
<AlexJP> glitsj16, reckon thats the problem?
<ftehw> what's the best way to run up-to-date games (e.g. warsow 0.32 in synaptic, 0.42 available on web)?
<tcz> bazhang: this is a fresh install I havent enabled anything yet that isnt on by default, res is 1600x1200 wine is not isntalled
<Smegzor> ok.  I was just about to say I hadn't defragged yet.  off to fix that now :)
<glitsj16> AlexJP: that's not uncommon, either produce a new one with those alsa page settings in or use the asoundconf-gtk package with the GUI
<bazhang> ftehw, best to wait. but if you must break your package management then use getdeb.net
<JoshuaRL> Smegzor: by backing up and then defrag, youll take care of% of any chance
<smallfoot-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rybotsky> hey can someone help me
<genii> Abed: eg: is /mnt/1024mb.swap a file of about 1Gb in size, or some directory?
<Abed> ﻿﻿mkswap: unable to relabel /mnt/1024Mb.swap to unconfined_u:object_r:swapfile_t: Invalid argument
<Smegzor> done and doing :)
<Smegzor> thanks
<Abed> it is a file
<tcz> bazhang: huge difference actualy, but if i try to watch videos in full screen its laggy again
<bazhang> tcz, you know what driver? is the fglrx?
<bazhang> tcz, flash videos or regular movies
<ftehw> bazhang: thanks.  yeah, i definately prefer to stick with the pkg mngment but in this case it is unusable (servers refuse unupdated clients).
<rybotsky> can someone tell me how to boot a disc in recovery mode
<JoshuaRL> Smegzor: no prob, have a nice day
<genii> Abed: What say command:  ls -l /mnt/1024Mb.swap                   ?
<bazhang> ftehw, then getdeb if you must
<tcz> bazhang: both, youtube full screen or an AVIs same thing
<xjjk> Flannel: hrm, actually, this is fixed in the interpid version of update-manager-core...
<Abed> wait genii
<tcz> bazhang: for the driver... hm... the one i have on now is whatever envyng installed, 8.6 i think
<ftehw> bazhang: yup, getdeb looks exactly like what I was looking for.  thanks!
<Abed> genii: -rw-r--r--+ 1 root root 1073741824 2008-07-20 03:15 /mnt/1024Mb.swap
<rybotsky> can someone help me
<rybotsky> please
<bazhang> tcz, for flash either use youtube-dl to get them and play in vlc (flash is low res and will never look great) or miro which does flash fullscreen much better; for avi etc disable compiz etc while watching; you can get fusion-icon to do it with one click
<genii> Abed: Um. It may need to be writable there
<Abed> wut's wrong rybotsky?
<Flannel> xjjk: ah good.  In 22 months we won't have to worry about it anymore ;)
<xjjk> Flannel: heh
<Abed> and how can i make writeable?
<genii> Abed: sudo chmod +w /mnt/1024Mb.swap
<Abed> ok i will try it
<Abed> btw wut is chmod +x
<rybotsky> i was upgrading my laptop to ubuntu  8.04 and then my computer just shut off halfway through  and shut off
<Abed> x does wut?
<jbroome> excecutable
<rybotsky> and now im trying to see if i can boot the disc in recovery mode to finish the upgrade
<genii> Abed: +x is for executable. +w is for write. +r is for read
<godsyn> rybotsky, so re-install it.
<d600> whenever i type cat xaa image.iso it makes a buzzing noise in terminal
<bazhang> rybotsky, hardware failure or battery running down or other
<tcz> bazhang: ok ill try that thx
<rybotsky> but i cant turn my computer on
<rybotsky> because when it shut off something screwed up
<Abed> genii : same result nth works
<bazhang> rybotsky, your computer will not turn on at all?
<dope> my wireless doesn't work wharrl
<rybotsky> it will turn on but i can only go into recovery mode, once i try go to normal mode it turns off again
<node357> how can I create a MIDI synth in Ubuntu?
<Abed> dope : wut chipset do u use
<Abed> ?
<dope> uh
<bazhang> !midi | node357
<ubottu> node357: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dope> rt2003?
<dope> maybe
<tcz> bazhang: fyi in xorg.config it says  Driver		"fglrx"   seems allright, not sure whats going on, simple effects like this shouldnt mess up a radeon 9600 like that
<node357> tthanks bazhang
<dope> it's an averatec 2370
<d600> whenever i type cat xaa image.iso it makes a buzzing noise in terminal
<sponix> anyone else in here have issues with k3b 1.0.4 kdelibs 3.5.9 ? Laptop stops burning DVD's and errors at 50% all the time, and Desktop the drive itself gives a scsi hardware error, and fails to respond after burning 1 DVD, have to reboot the box to get the DVD drive to respond again
<Abed> try to use ndiswrapper and use XP inf drivers
<rybotsky> bazhang  it will turn on but i can only go into recovery mode, once i try go to normal mode it turns off again
<dope> rgr
<Abed> dope:﻿try to use ndiswrapper and use XP inf drivers
<Abed> did u tried it?
<dope> ok
<bazhang> rybotsky, is it overheating? or a video issue or what
<dope> nope
<__yy_> d600: why are you cat-ing a .iso file to the terminal?
<rybotsky> im thinking it overheated
<tcz> bazhang: anyways, thx for your work around :)
<Jack_Sparrow> d600 What are you trying to accomplish, and please hold down the repeats
<rybotsky> but how can i boot the ubuntu disc from recovery mode
<bazhang> rybotsky, this is installed yet or not
<bazhang> np tcz :)
<serafini> Hi, yall know if there's nfs v4 support in hardy ? I seem to recall gutsy having separate debs for it, but I'm not finding them in the hardy repos ?
<d600> i needed to split a iso which i did and then it created xaa but when i try to make a iso it makes a long continous noise
<Jack_Sparrow> rybotsky Was this installing under windows with say wubi installer?
<rybotsky> yes i had ubuntu ultimate installed and everything weas set up the way i wanted it  and then i tried to do the upgade and it shut off   so now something is corrupted and it won't boot up
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<rybotsky> bazhang yes i had ubuntu ultimate installed and everything weas set up the way i wanted it  and then i tried to do the upgade and it shut off   so now something is corrupted and it won't boot up
<genii> Abed: Did you create the file something like:   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/1024Mb.swap bs=1024 count=1048576                ?
<izmeh> how do i enable ssh
<tylere> Is there any way to force ALSA to reinit? For some reason I just lost all sound
<__yy_> izmeh: you mean so that you can ssh into your machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > rybotsky
<ubottu> rybotsky, please see my private message
<izmeh> yy, yes
<tcz> bazhang: wow ... something is wrong with compiz, i switched the windows manager to metacity and everything is finaly running smooOOOth as silk! you made me a happy camper
<serafini> izmeh : you'll want to install openssh-server then
<__yy_> izmeh: you need to install openssh-server I believe the package is called
<Jack_Sparrow> tylere yes, but try /join #alsa for the best support on sound
<Bruners> isnt ssh installed by default in ubuntu ?
<tylere> Jack_Sparrow: Mind telling me *how*?
<serafini> bruners : the client is but i don't believe the server is
<__yy_> Bruners: the client is, the server is not.
<tech0007> Bruners: ss client yes, not the server
<Abed> wut is ssh?
<rybotsky> thnx   but all i need to know is if you can boot up a disc in recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> tylere type where you are typing now            /join #alsa
<__yy_> Abed: secure shell, it allows you to run a shell on a machine over a network
<serafini> Abed : If you know of telnet, it's similar in concept to that, however more powerful and using encryption
<rybotsky> bazhang    but all i need to know is if you can boot up a disc in recovery mode
<Abed> ok
<Abed> and can how can i make a server?
<Jack_Sparrow> rybotsky Your release of choice is not supported in #ubuntu
<rockenrola> Abed: what kind of server ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > Abed
<ubottu> Abed, please see my private message
<kaje> Can someone point me to a how-to that explains how to configure the firewall that comes installed with 8.04 server?
<Gimpymoo> How does a noob install a Linksys WUSB54GS USB Wireless adapter? Ubuntu reports the Windows .inf file as invalid.
<RomanaMentalis> I have a question about ISPConfig - if anybody knows how to set it up so that I can use mail.mydomain.com as my email server?  Currently I have to use mydomain.com as my email server I just want to direct requests that come to mail.mydomain.com to it.  Is this possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables > kaje
<ubottu> kaje, please see my private message
<tylere> Jack_Sparrow: #alsa seems to be completly dead
<Jack_Sparrow> tylere Give them a couple minutes, in the mean time run the script they link in the topic
<tech0007> kaje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<Gimpymoo> I have downloaded the chipset driver from http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html but it is the source only
<kaje> Is there a text based application like firestarter out there? This is for a simple host only firewall (block all, allow ssh, allow http, etc...)
<Abed> how can i configure ssh server
<genii> Gimpymoo: You need the inf but, ALSO any sys files.
<Jack_Sparrow> kaje You can try asing in #ubuntu-server but most just learn how to manage the iptables themselves
<genii> Gimpymoo: This is for using the ndiswrapper method of course
<jcarouth> does anyone know the secret to getting the sun-java5-plugin registered with firefox 2?
<kaje> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to use the commands, but I can never figure out which files I am supposed to put those rules in so that the firewall is configured correctly when it boots.
<Gimpymoo> Genii: Thanks. Where would I get the .sys files if not with the driver download?
<Jack_Sparrow> tech0007 that is a good link.. thanks..
<Killer--Tux> my cd burner dosent work
<Jack_Sparrow> kaje see the link tech0007  gave it may help
<kaje> thanks guys! =)
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jack_Sparrow> jcarouth Sorry, you wanted the plugin..
<genii> Gimpymoo: They are normally in the driver cd for the thing someplace (or in the extracted files from a download, along with the inf files)
<Aquina> "my cd burner dosent work" -- This won't help anyone of us, Killer--Tux. ;-)
<Killer--Tux> what can that be
<Killer--Tux> it says protocol not supported
<Jack_Sparrow> Killer--Tux Will it read cd's and what prg are you using to try and burn
<rustlerharv> has anyone been having stability issuses with hardy
<Aquina> Easiest thing would be to try a different CD burning application. You use K3B or Brasero?
<Killer--Tux> the cd/dvd burner that comes with ubuntu
<Will> Hi, I need help with Ubuntu. I'm in the Live demo now, and every time I try to install Ubuntu (desktop), and I reboot, it says "Missing Operating System". I had to get back in by booting directly from the CD by pressing F12 on startup. Can someone possibly walk me through the installation process?
<Aquina> What's the model of your drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> rustlerharv flash has issues, people that change repos often have issues
<shandog> hey
<Will> Me drive?
<Will> *my
<Gimpymoo> All I have is .cat and .inf files with the driver download
<alraune> will : see dialoge
<shandog> any one here live in syd
<Aquina> The missing OS thing is because the MBR wasn't correctly written or a problem with the bootman occurred.
<rustlerharv> Jack_Sparrow: I have been having issues with gnome freezing and i havnt changed repos
<Will> Okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Will how many drives in that box.
<Will> Just C
<Will> I believe
<serafini> rustlerharv, I've had no problems with gnome .. I have, however, had a few python based apps taking up 99% cpu which makes gnome seem like it's stalled.
<Jack_Sparrow> rustlerharv Have you installed from source?
<Killer--Tux> jack sparrow am using the cd/dvd creator that comes with ubuntu
<lucia_> hello how do I remove a disc using wine, to continue the installation with the second disc? it says unable to umount
<Will> Which box are you talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> Killer--Tux do you have an iso on you desktop somewhere
<Aquina> Killer--Tux, I recommend you to try a different one. You can always figure out the name and version of any program via the appropriate button in your context menu.
<rustlerharv> Jack_Sparrow: i upgreded from dist upgrade
<Killer--Tux> jack sparrow iso ?!?
<Jack_Sparrow> lucia_ /join #winehq
<tech0007> lucia_: open winecfg, then know which drive letter represents the cdrom drive, then do this on terminal..wine eject [driveletter]
<rustlerharv> where is the repo list
<IndyGunFreak> Killer--Tux: gnomebaker or k3b would be my suggestion to burn
<IndyGunFreak> rustlerharv: /etc/apt/sources.list
<shandog> any auusie chicks here
<Will> Jack_Sparrow, which box?
<rustlerharv> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> rustlerharv please pastebin your xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Will how many drives in your computer
<Killer--Tux> what would be a good burning software
<Killer--Tux> thanks
<Will> I'm not sure, how would I check?
<IndyGunFreak> Killer--Tux: as i said, gnomebaker or k3b.. both are in the repos.. if you're using Gnome, use Gnomebaker to avoid installing a ton of KDE libs
<tech0007> Killer--Tux: i use brasero,
<IndyGunFreak> tech0007: i think brasero is what he was trying to use... (its installed by defalt w/ hardy)
<Killer--Tux> and can all of them burn cd and dvd
<Killer--Tux> ?!?
<IndyGunFreak> Killer--Tux: of course.
<IndyGunFreak> !gnomebaker | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker
<Will> Jack?
<IndyGunFreak> !info gnomebaker | Killer--Tux
<Neutro> what the hell is wrong with DCC SEND xxxxxxxxxxxx13char ?
<ubottu> killer--tux: gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Will sudo fdisk -l     last letter is L
<alraune> will ?
<Jack_Sparrow> neo2k OT , please drop it
<ShinjinAkage> How do you uninstall through the terminal?
<Will> Sorry?
<tech0007> ShinjinAkage: sudo apt-get remove [pkg]
<Jack_Sparrow> Neutro OT please drop it
<IndyGunFreak> ShinjinAkage: what are you trying to install?
<alraune> will: send you dialog, but go ahead
<Will> My dialog?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShinjinAkage sudo apt-get remove package
<serafini> ShinjinAkage, you've got "apt-get remove" or "aptitude remove"
<rustlerharv> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m6e95baa3
<hcooh> join #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> hcooh Were you talking to someone in particular
<ShinjinAkage> IndyGunFreak: since I installed traceroute I've been having some connection issues. Everything connects right but it looks like it isn't connected.
<Will> I don't understand what " sudo fdisk -l " os
<Will> *is
<IndyGunFreak> so if you want to remoove it, sudo apt-get remove traceroute
<Jack_Sparrow> rustlerharv Sorry, I mean sources.list not your xorg
<ShinjinAkage> I did
<tech0007> Will: open terminal, then type 'sudo fdisk -l'
<IndyGunFreak> Will: its a command yo put ina  terminal...
<Jack_Sparrow> Will open a terminal and type that in
<Will> Alright
<Will> Uh
<Will> How do I open a terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> Will: applications/accessories/terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Will applications, accessories..term
<Will> Alright
<_LA_> lien.no
<kayce> Accessories > Terminal
<rustlerharv> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m172d7be9
<Will> alright so how do I identify how many drives I have
<alraune> will: pastebin output fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> rustlerharv Found your problem, you did add repos.. automatix.. probably the worst thing you could have donw to your system.. time for full reinstall
<hf_linux> hi
<Will> I'll just paste the dialog that popped up in the Terminal when I typed in sudo fdisk -l
<tech0007> !pastebin | Will
<Will> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<ubottu> Will: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Will> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Will> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Will> Disk identifier: 0xc3ffc3ff
<Will>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Will> /dev/sda1   *           1       18802   151027033+  83  Linux
<FloodBot2> Will: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Will> /dev/sda2           18803       19457     5261287+   5  Extended
<Jack_Sparrow> Will it should be clear how many drives and partitions you have.  you didnt install while running windows did you
<mkquist_> lol
<magic_ninja> man
<magic_ninja> is kde any good these days
<mkquist_> will - use pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> magic_ninja try asking in kubuntu or kde4
<shandog> hey
<magic_ninja> alright
<mkquist_> Will: use pastebin
<Will> The first time I installed it, it installed alongside windows, and I couldn't enter it
<rustlerharv> Jack_Sparrow: would it matter if i havnt used it to install anytihng
<magic_ninja> this chan regular ubuntu only?
<serafini> When trying to mount an nfs share with -t nfs, it works out fine. With -t nfs4 I get "Operation not permitted" between 2 Hardy boxes. Any ideas ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rustlerharv Yep..
<mkquist_> magic_ninja: #kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> magic_ninja kde specific questions are best handled by them
<Will> The next time I tried to install it as the only operating system, and now windows isn't in the system
<Kane1> question, how do i copy files from other computer on my lan in ubuntu
<alraune> will : so u ran the regular installer ?
<magic_ninja> Jack_Sparrow, i got ya
<Will> Yes
<pretender__> i cant get my Asus VW222 to run at native res 1680x1050 in gutsy running NVidia restricted  driver.  Resolution is not available
<rockenrola> Kane1: does the other pc has ubuntu as well?
<Will> I've now tried to install it from the Live demo thing, but when I reboot it says Missing Operating System
<Kane1> rockenrola, no its winxp
<alraune> will : is there a virus protection in your bios ?
<Will> Not one that I'm aware of, no
<Qoole> can anyone suggest a company to buy a PXE bootable thin client from (the mini-pc variety, preferably VESA mountable)?
<rockenrola> Kane1: than using samba is your best bet
<Qoole> for example: http://www.norhtec.com/products/mcsr/index.html
<tech0007> !samba | Kane1:
<ubottu> Kane1:: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<IndyGunFreak> pretender_: where areyou trying to set the resolution?
<Kane1> thanks guys
<Will> I'm just really frustrated because now I cannot re-install Windows
<Louis|> hmm is this the good channel for answers?
<alraune> will : if installed normally, and after reboot OS is not found, means that the bootloader grub was not installed.
<Svenstaro> !ask | Louis|
<ubottu> Louis|: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tcz> Louis|: depends answers to what
<IndyGunFreak> hehe.
<Louis|> oki ;)
<tech0007> Will: install windows first, then ubuntu
<Will> I'm not trying to dual-boot
<Will> I had Windows installed before this, but now it has been erased
<IndyGunFreak> Will: are you trying to do some weird install, like put ubuntu on a USB drive or something
<Will> No
<Will> I'm installing it off of a DVD
<Will> that I burned the ISO to
<tech0007> Will: ok, reinstall grub
<Will> How would I do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Will Do you get a desktop and an icon that says install that you click on
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Will
<ubottu> Will: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alraune> will : if you reboot pc, pressing F2 or del brings you in BIOS, check that a virus protection is disabled
<m1k3> I am having problems with nvidia driver.  It is crashing X.
<IndyGunFreak> Will: follow nthe instructions to install grub after installing windows.
<PMantis> I just installed xubuntu-desktop onto ubuntu-server-amd64. When I login through gdm, I get a heron background with an xterm - no panel, no WM. Diagnostic steps?
<Will> I cannot install windows
<IndyGunFreak> Will: i didn't say install windows.
<Louis|> Okay so here's the thing. I've been using Ubuntu for two weeks and I went off for one night. Unfortunately that night was cloudly and a storm went on. There was a power crash and my computer was open. When I got home, I was surprised to find my computer off so I turned it on, dual booted on Ubuntu, and it would tell me a error message. I thought the power crash corrupted some files so
<Louis|> I decided to uninstall / install ubuntu, uninstalling it from Windows. I had been installing Ubuntu with Wubi.exe. So I deleted Ubuntu, redownloaded it, Reinstalled it, and the same error went on! I don't know what to do and I hope somebody can tell me :D!?
<alraune> IndyGunFreak : No win wanted
<tech0007> Will: open terminal, then type 'sudo grub'
<IndyGunFreak> alraune: i'm well aware of what he said.
<IndyGunFreak> he's not listening to what i said,
<Will> alright
<IndyGunFreak> so tech0007 can deal w/ him.. :)
<pretender__> system -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<JoshuaRL> Will: is anyone helping you yet?
<tech0007> IndyGunFreak: that's nice
<Will> tech is
<zelrikriando> I was wondering if there is a way to archive messages from Thunderbird
<IndyGunFreak> tech0007: wel when he doesn't listen to what i said, its on him, i'm not gonna beg to help him
<wyhteagle> Anyone willing to help an intermediate user try something advanced that probably won't work?PLEASE!
<Will> I'm trying, but I'm getting different advice from different people.
<tech0007> IndyGunFreak: haha...just kiddin buddy
<JoshuaRL> wyhteagle: what are you trying to do buddy?
<sponix> wyhteagle:  sounds like fun
<tech0007> Will: so are you at a 'grub>' prompt?
<twocarlo> i find chanel ubuntu the most helpful chat in the entire freenode
<Will> I was, hold on.
<Qoole> can anyone suggest a company to buy a PXE bootable thin client from (the mini-pc variety, preferably VESA mountable)?
<Qoole> for example: http://www.norhtec.com/products/mcsr/index.html
<Will> Alright, it's open
<Jack_Sparrow> Qoole  offtopic.. try #ubuntu-server
<tech0007> Will: 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<Will> some text then grub>
<Will> alright
<wyhteagle> I'm trying to get this windows installer to install this program, but it wants me to install dx9 C++ and .net2.0 sp1, I've tried a few things already but still can't get it to work
<wyhteagle> I'm useing WINE BTW
<Will> says (hd0 , 0)
<Jack_Sparrow> wyhteagle try asking in #winehq
<Will> er, (hd0,0)
<Jack_Sparrow> wyhteagle dont expect directx to work well without issues
<tech0007> Will: 'root (hd0, 0)'
<Louis|> I have a Ubuntu-Related question. It's kind of big question so it's there: http://paste.stirk.org/32205
<JoshuaRL> Jack_Sparrow: he left dude
<Will> What now Tech?
<Will> Alright
<wyhteagle> well i've got dx9 there but the installer thinks it's not there anyway to trick it into thinking it's there
<wyhteagle> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> wyhteagle try asking in #winehq
<Kiyiko> so, folder permissions are set to root, and i need to change the contents. what do i do?
<wyhteagle> :P good idea thanks
<JoshuaRL> sorry wyhteagle i thought you left
<tech0007> Will: 'setup (hd0)'
<Will> Says Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<wyhteagle> no got disconnected sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Kiyiko What are you trying to do..
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: gksu nautilus
<Kiyiko> i got amsn. want to put a skin in the folder. but i dont have permision
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: BE CAREFUL, YOU CAN JACK STUFF UP EASY
<Jack_Sparrow> Kiyiko Be VERY careful running nautilus as root..
<Will> Bunch of text, succeeded, done.
<tech0007> Will: what's the last command you entered?
<alraune> ﻿ShinjinAkage : in terminal, type : chown <username>  <foldername>
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshuaRL thanks for making that clear..
<Will> setup (hd0)
<Louis|> I have a Ubuntu-Related question. It's kind of big question so it's there: http://paste.stirk.org/32205
<JoshuaRL> Jack_Sparrow: np dude
<tech0007> Will: 'quit'
<Will> Okay
<tech0007> Will: paste /boot/grub/menu.lst to paste.ubuntu.com
<serafini> Kiyiko, Probably safer to copy from the command line with a "sudo cp <source path> <destination path>"
<Will> Okay
<JoshuaRL> Louis|: what errors do you get?
<rockenrola> Louis|: what was the error message?
<Louis|> missing files
<Lunar_Lamp> Louis|: amusingly, you managed to include everything byt the important thing! We need the error message ;-)
<Louis|> I don't know the exact message anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> Louis| Sorry about your problem, but a power failure while running ubuntu under wubi can trash not only ubuntu but all of your ntfs windows install.  That is one reason I will not use or recommend using it
<Will> I pasted it, now what
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Louis|> hmm
<Louis|> Fine
<Louis|> Thank you
<JoshuaRL> Louis|: can you try what you were doing again and see what the error is
<Kiyiko> wubi... thats when you install inside windows, correct?
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: yep
<Will> Tech
<Jack_Sparrow> Kiyiko yep, I was very against them including it in supported prgs
<Louis|> I would have to re-download & re-install
<Kiyiko> any upside of a full install?
<Louis|> I'll just format and install Ubuntu from a .Iso
<Will> I've pasted /boot/grub/menu.lst to that website, now what
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: many
<tech0007> Will: paste the URL here
<Kiyiko> such as
<Jack_Sparrow> Kiyiko Create a seperate /home
<Will> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28582/
<luckyone> hello everyone
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: well, if windows gets a virus, ubuntu can get messed up too since it isnt separate
<Kiyiko> ?
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: 'lo
<haichman> help
<luckyone> I moved my menu bar to my second monitor and when I did that, I lost the logout icon
<haichman> probleme with sony walkman
<tech0007> Will: thats not what we need, do this, 'gedit /boot/grub/emnu.lst'
<MrC> has anyone had luck with Steam through WINE?  Specifically Team Fortress 2 - on an ATI x1900XT?
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: also, it runs slower and has some wubi-specific problems
<haichman> i can't mount them
<luckyone> the little door, thing that brings up the crtl+alt+delete
<tech0007> Will: ﻿ 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: right click the bar and add new item
<Will> Alright
<Kiyiko> i cannot decide if i should put a full install of ubuntu over windows. i had a not very fun issue within a week of installing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> tech0007 gksudo gedit
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: when I do that, I can add the logout thing, but it won't let me add it to the far right, to the right of the user switcher
<tech0007> Jack_Sparrow: we dont want to edit it
<JoshuaRL> Jack_Sparrow: nope, that way he doesnt edit anything accidentally
<Kiyiko> it would pretty much stop booting up. would usually go into busybox..and i had no idea what to do
<Jack_Sparrow> Kiyiko many of us dual boot
<Will> The document that opened is blank
<Kiyiko> i have no room to dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> will menu.LST
<serafini> luckyone, When you right-click on items in your panel you'll notice that there's a "Lock to Panel" box. Unlocking the items int he way might help
<Kiyiko> i currently have about 2 gigs free
<alraune> Kiyiko : add a drive...
<Kiyiko> after deleting many maini am poor
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: drag it to where you want, or right click it and "move"
<Kiyiko> *i am poor
<Will> still nothing
<luckyone> serafini: even when I unlock, I can't get things to the right of the desktop search
<owen1> how to encrypt files using the command line?
<Kiyiko> i pretty much destroyed windows, freeing up space for this install
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: you can buy cheap drives on ebay, tigerdirect, compusa, or newegg
<tech0007> Will: 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Big_D> a
<Will> I'll try again in the terminal.
<tech0007> Will: there was a typo in the first
<Will> Ah
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: and you can use parted magic to copy your whole windows partition to your new drive
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: it won't move past the searches panel item
<alraune> Kiyiko : how big is your current drive ?
<Kiyiko> 120 gigs
<sponix> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Will> A window popped up
<amenado> Kiyiko-> thats plenty enuff..subdivide that into three 40gigs
<Kiyiko> tho i have a large collection of music, about 60 gigs
<Will> Nothing in it.
<alraune> Kiyiko : unless you have tons of data, more then enough for dual boot..
<Kiyiko> and my xp is somehow taking up 52
<Kiyiko> even after deleting many of the large programs
<Haden> anybody happen to know of a sendkeys program or other input script available in apt-get?  for filling out repetative forms and the like; I need to set up keystroke macros
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: put the mouse all the way over, it may not look like its moving, but it will
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: ok, I am an idiot, it just got stuck at the first locked item
<kk> whats the best alternative for photoshop?
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: nah, youre good
<alraune> Kiyiko : 52 ?
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: didn't realize you have to unlock each one
<unop> owen1,  using openssl.  openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -salt -in infile.txt -out outfile.enc
<amenado> Kiyiko then burn or save copies of your music into cdrom
<JoshuaRL> kk: gimp
<Kiyiko> i would remove everyhting i meed from xp,, andyes
<tech0007> Will: 'sudo update-grub'
<walterhisownself> anyone have sound issues on an ibm laptop and Hardy Heron?
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: burn to DVDs instead.  much less to burn to
<Will> alright
<alraune> Kiyiko : amenado !,  new dualboot  ..
<tech0007> Will: then try 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<javier> hello, is there an easyubuntu or something i can use to install all private drivers? i just installed ubuntu 8.04 from scratch
<kk> walterhisownself, try installing linux-backports-restricted and updating sources
<Kiyiko> i would rather keep it on my sepperate partition...
<JoshuaRL> ATTENTION:  ELVIS COSTELLO IS PRETTY MUCH AWESOME
<JoshuaRL> sorry
<Will> Hold on, let me put the message that popped up in the terminal into pastebin after sudo update-grub
<bazhang> JoshuaRL, offtopic/caps
<Kiyiko> i would replace windows with a full version of ubuntu....but i am not sure i am ready
<kk> walterhisownself, try installing linux-restricted and updating all ur packages
<luckyone> also, now when I click the 'x' to close pidgin, it used to put it up in the right corner, now it exits the application. How do I fix this?
<unop> !info xmacro | Haden
<serafini> walterhisownself, I've got a T61 working pretty well. But not sure what the problem is
<ubottu> haden: xmacro (source: xmacro): Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<JoshuaRL> bazhang: i know, it just hit me when i heard it
<Kiyiko> i am a windows master, know how to do everyhting...and i currently feel lost.
<walterhisownself> thanks, kk. will do. after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 i lost sound.
<Will> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28584/
<Kiyiko> i know noting of this os
<walterhisownself> i'm on a T30
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: dont worry, everyone feels that way
<kk> walterhisownself, same happen to me there is one package called i dont remember modules or backports restricted... thats the one that solve my problem
<Kiyiko> cant even make sound work:(
<Flannel> Kiyiko: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<JoshuaRL> Kiyiko: we all start somewhere, and the cool thing about *nix is that all the info is out there to learn
<tech0007> Will: did u double-click on 'Install' icon?
<AlexJP> anyone know a good audio library program?
<JoshuaRL> AlexJP: like a media player?
<Will> to install Ubuntu? Of course
<Kane1> im on a lan w/ my xp machine and i setup a shared folder on it, how do i navigate to it through ubuntu (noob)
<owen1> unop: great, thanks
<Haden> unop: perfect.  thank you
<Will> Do you mean right now?
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: notification area!
<luckyone> sweet
<javier> hello, is there an easyubuntu or something i can use to install all private drivers? i just installed ubuntu 8.04
<Lewpy> Kane1: Places > Netowrk
<AlexJP> JoshuaRL, to set up all the tags and stuff properly
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer only if I send the print job a second time
<complexity> any ideas?
<bazhang> javier, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alraune> javier : u mean did a fresh ubuntu install ?
<javier> alraune yes
<luckyone> totally golden now
<JoshuaRL> AlexJP: try Kid3, itll allow you to edit both versions of ID3 tags
<javier> bazhang o really and how?
<Will> Tech?
<tech0007> Will: do u see any files when you do 'ls -lh /boot/grub' ?
 * luckyone is very excited because he converted his 87 year old grandfather to Xubuntu today
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer only if I send the print job a second time
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: sorry, what?
<complexity> any ideas?
<Kane1> wheres places at
<alraune> javier : u should uncheck your sources list and do an update..
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: sweeeeeet
<serafini> AlexJP, My current favorite for tag management is QuodLibet / ExFalso
<Lewpy> luckyone: nice.
<dfgas> how do i get apt to ignore a certain update. the flash 10 update really is messed, lockups firefox and slowdowns
<Will> I'll try tech
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: I was missing the notification area today
<AlexJP> JoshuaRL, is there one that can use the internet to find the right info?
<Will> ls: cannot access /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<ShinjinAkag1> I am having some connectivity issues with a game server. The problem is they don't support linux so I was wondering if someone here could help me.
<Jack_Sparrow> dfgas Dont have that repo enabled or read up on pinning
<JoshuaRL> AlexJP: yeah, amarok should be able to i think.  i dont use it much though
<luckyone> his machine was so infected with spyware/malware, I had no idea how to fix it in windows...
<JoshuaRL> AlexJP: you also might try banshee, its pretty awesome too
<AlexJP> serafini, either of those use the net?
<rockenrola> dfgas: hold that package
<tech0007> Will: 'sudo mkdir /boot/grub && sudo grub-install'
<dfgas> rockenrola, how?
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: trying to help a friend with that same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> ShinjinAkag1 Which site are you having trouble with
<rockenrola> dfgas: sudo aptitude hold <package>
<Will> I'll put the text in pastebin....
<alraune> javier : could you pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: in my grandpa's case it was simple because he only needs 1) email, 2) poker program [thanks pokerth], 3) firefox
<dfgas> rockenrola, cause i have flash 9 and that works perfect, but flash 10 is really bad
<Will> Tech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28585/
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer only if I send the print job a second time
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: nice, thats why im gonna erase XP off of my moms soon
<complexity> any ideas?
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: what do I need to install on his machine so I can log in via remote desktop?
<ShinjinAkag1> Jack_Sparrow: It's a game called Furcadia. It is running and everything and I've never had any trouble before but now it's really laggy for some reason. The site suggests doing a traceroute but when I do all I get is 1 *** 2*** 3*** etc
<rockenrola> dfgas: did you try this sudo aptitude hold <package> ?
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: I tried it with my father in law, he didn't like it because the flash support was lacking
<Kane1> can someone give me some one on one help w/ getting to my xp shared folder on my lan?
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: um, SSH i think.  You'll want to read up on it first though.
<Jack_Sparrow> luckyone one sec, I have a good howto
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: I have ssh enabled - connected to it now
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: flash is working in ubuntu, what problem did you have>
<complexity> I guess I SOL
<complexity> thax
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: this was in Dapper
<dfgas> rockenrola, not yet, will it hold that version but allow lets say a newer one install?
<Jack_Sparrow> luckyone http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<Will> Tech?
<tech0007> Will: 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'
<zelrikriando> JoshuaRL, It's not stable here
<Will> Alright..
<rockenrola> dfgas: nop.
<Main> ubuntu blows y/n
<luckyone> Jack_Sparrow: he is on Xubuntu, so I will need to install some package
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: ah, i see.  for ssh, just do startx to get a GUI
<Will> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<JoshuaRL> Main: nope.  why, what problems are you having?
<JoshuaRL> zelrikriando: sorry to hear that, im not having any probs myself
<Main> whats happening is that ubuntu will not boot from livecd on my toshiba laptop
<Kane1> anybody?
<dfgas> rockenrola, nop?
<alraune> javier : ?
<tech0007> Will: oops 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda1'
<alraune> Kane1 : 2 pcs ?
<tech0007> Will: if that doesnt work, you may need to reinstall or ask others to help you out
<luckyone> what do I need to install on his xubuntu machine to enable me to connect to it using Remote Desktop Viewer?
<Kane1> alraune, yes
<Will> Same message
<javier> alraune yes please give me 5, i think i got it
<rockenrola> dfgas: sorry. that was a no. hold will maintain your package in the current version even if you update your system
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: not sure, havent used it.  link?
<alraune> javier : could you pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<dfgas> rockenrola, ahh
<Gimpymoo> Can I view a Windows partition in Ubuntu LIVE?
<luckyone> JoshuaRL: Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<dfgas> rockenrola, maybe i will just shutoff the backports repo
<alraune> Kane1 : on the ubu machine, under places, can you see the win pc ? how are they connected ?
<JoshuaRL> luckyone: im in xubuntu, sorry
<tech0007> Will: disable any antivirus in the bios, then reboot to livecd to reinstall, watch out for any errors during grub install
<Kane1> 'alraune, wheres places at>
<Jack_Sparrow> luckyone Remote desktop
<alraune> Kane1 : using gnome or ubuntu ?
<Kane1> nm, got it (2nd day w/ ubuntu)
<alraune> Kane1 : using gnome or kde, sry
<Will> How do I disable an antivirus program in the BIOS?
<JoshuaRL> Gimpymoo: come to ##beginners-help and ill explain it
<Kane1> alraune, gnome
<Kane1> alruane, k i see the windows network
<alraune> Kane1 : can u open it ?
<tech0007> Will: you may want to consult the mainboard manual, its usually under security in the bios
<Kane1> alraune, yes its empty
<Will> My computer's manual?
<JoshuaRL> Gimpymoo: did you get that IRC channel?  just click it
<alraune> Kane1 : have u got the ip of the win machine ?
<tech0007> Will: yup
<Kane1> alraune, yes
<owen1> how do decrypt a file using openssl?
<Will> I'll look..
<alraune> Kane1 : open a terminal, type ping <win-IP>
<Kane1> alraune, alright done
<Will> I don't see a section on BIOS security
<Michael_> how do install perl to an apache ubuntu server
<Michael_> ?
<alraune> Kane1 : can the win machine answer ?
<Kane1> alraune, yes
<godsyn> michel : sudo aptitude install <package>
<Michael_> What????????
<Michael_> i thought it was
<alraune> Kane1 : is there a firewall on the win machine ? is it set to be shown in Network (the win box?)
<Michael_> sudo apt-get install perl
<IndyGunFreak> Michael_: that will work to
<Michael_> now
<Will> Agh
<Michael_> will this automatically work with the apache server?
<Michael_> or do i need to do something to apache
<javier> alraune : http://pastebin.ca/1077207
<unop> Michael_, perl is installed by default on almost every linux distro.
<Michael_> ahhh
<tech0007> Will: reboot to livecd
<Michael_> ok
<godsyn> michael, what are you trying to install?
<Will> Tech, should I list the chapters in my user guide?
<Michael_> im trying to create an infobot
<Will> Oh, alright
<Michael_> for my own entertainment
<unop> Michael_, what you are looking for is probably perl with apache CGI or  mod_perl
<Will> I couldn't find anything on a BIOS security thing.
<Michael_> so
<Michael_> how does i do that
<luckyone> is vino the default vnc server for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Michael_
<ubottu> Michael_, please see my private message
<Will> I may have to re-install this IRC program, so it may take a bit of time
<Will> Be back in a sec.
<ZaNtE> hey, errr sorry to interupt, does anyone know an easy way to reset ubuntu? i screwed up the drivers while trying to install beryl.....
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<IndyGunFreak> ZaNtE: yes, reinstall it.... why wer eyou trying to install beryl?
<ZaNtE> im using wubi btw
<alraune> javier : looks good, and after that updated system (from terminal: sudo apt-get update     and       sudo apt-get upgrade) or via synaptic gui ?
<Kane1> alraune, there is a firewall up and i believe i can share (i succesfully did it w/ vista and xp w/ same settings)
<unop> Michael_, well it depends really on your script and what it does
<Michael_> http://infobot.sourceforge.net/download.html
<unop> Michael_, unless you are developing one from the bottom up
<Michael_> no
<Michael_> its premade i guess
<Michael_> the infobot for irc
<kerit_the_toad> hello all
<kerit_the_toad> i am new to ubntu (and linux in general and need some help
<tritium> !enter | Michael_
<ubottu> Michael_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kane1> alraune, yeah file and print sharing is enabled
<alraune> kane1: if I got you right, you can't see the win pc on ubuntu, but ping it.
<javier> alraune does the update will give all the non free drivers?
<Kane1> alraune, i can see the windows network but when i open it theres nothing there and i can ping it
<kerit_the_toad> How can I install a downloaded package
<tech0007> kerit_the_toad: whats the extension of that package?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerit_the_toad How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<alraune> javier : I don't know your HW, but the Ubu support is very good...
<Flannel> kerit_the_toad: You usually don't download them manually, use a package manager for that.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kerit_the_toad> .deb
<ZaNtE> on Wubi, is there a way to just reinstall the drivers through the boot menu or something?
<godsyn> kane1 : quick question, are you using "simple file sharing" on the windows system?
<tech0007> kerit_the_toad: sudo dpkg -i [deb]
<Kane1> alraune, the shared folder is on my desktop, do i have to move it someplace to see it on ubuntu?
<Kane1> godsyn, yes i believe, double checking...
<alraune> Kane1:first you must see the win pc.. disabled the win fw?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerit_the_toad A deb for ubuntu or just a debian package
<javier> alraune i don't have any hw problem i just want to know where are the nonfree drivers for ubuntu 8.04 64 bit, i find only for 32 bit, and i also can get any easyubuntu or automatic for this release
<kerit_the_toad> just a debian package
<Kane1> alraune, win fw?
<unop> Michael_, i guess you will have to read the installation instructions in the source package
<godsyn> kaine : "firewall"
<alraune> kane1:  the firewall on the xp-box
<cottima> Hello, I installed 8.04 on a soft raid 1.  When it asked for a location to install grub, I left it blank.  Now I have error 15 on grub.  I do not know how to install or config grub...
<Will> Okay, I'm back in the live CD
<kerit_the_toad> winerc1_patched.deb
<Kane1> godsyn/alraune, ahh gotcha, yeah theres a firewall, disable it?
<Flannel> javier: Automatix and EasyUbuntu are both dead projects.
<Will> Tech, could you guide me through the installation? I might have done something wrong in it.
<Flannel> !restricted | javier
<ubottu> javier: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<godsyn> kane1 : yep.
<alraune> kane1: YES
<tech0007> Will: ok
 * godsyn bows out, leaving it up to the able hands of alraune.
<Will> Tech: Thanks
<javier> Flannel a i din't know, so they can rest in peace
<haichman> help please
<haichman> help
<Will> Okay, I'm in Prepare Disk Space
<Will> what do I do
<Kane1> alraune/godsyn, its off, still see nothing
<alraune> kane1: don't forget to check the win firewall (one often is app, the other WIn-inbuild)
<haichman> i can't mount my mp4
<tech0007> choose guided entire disk
<tech0007> Will: guided entire disk
<Will> Okay
<luckyone> ok, I just installed vino remotely on my grandfather's machine, now I need to configure it from the command line, where are the config files?
<Michael_> how do i copy an entire folder to /var/www with sudo
<Will> Ready to install, should I go into advanced?
<tech0007> Will: nope
<haichman> peaple?
<Will> Alright
<unop> Michael_, sudo cp -Rv /path/to/dir/  /var/www/
<Will> I'll be back if it doesn't work for like, the 6th time.
<haichman> help please
<tritium> !ask | haichman
<ubottu> haichman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<haichman> i can't mount my mp4
<alraune> kane1: ?
<cottima> would someone help me with grub on a linux raid 1?
<scoldog> Does anyone know how to get around the port restrictions in firefox 3 under kubuntu?
<alraune> javier: you are done ?
<gotisch> what port restrictions?
<javier> alraune no man, well not yet i am readin, and all the code i get is for 32bit, is it the same?
<IndyGunFreak> scoldog: if you'er getting port restrictions, you need to check your router ..
<scoldog> When you go to a website that uses a different port than 80, firefox says "Port Restricted for Security Reasons"
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bazhang> haichman, you want to play mp4 video? convert to mp4 or from mp4 or other
<scoldog> Firefox 2 had the ability to change it under about:config, but 3 doesn't have the same entry anywhere
<unop> cottima, did you dedicate all of this diskspace for this RAID1 volume?
<alraune> haichman: usb-utils installed ?
<haichman> no my probleme is : i can't mount my mp4 player
<ShinjinAkage> Why is traceroute giving me *** instead of information?
<bazhang> haichman, mp3 player like an iPod?
<haichman> mp4 player
<alraune> javier: see jack_sparrow,Flannel
<Swian> my RCA Lyra mounts fine
<scoldog> MP4 as in video player?
<bazhang> haichman, video mp3 player? what brand
<unop> ShinjinAkage, some routers along the path do not like to disclose information
<haichman> Bus 006 Device 007: ID 054c:0327 Sony Corp.
<mattgman> ok so i put KDE on here, how do i remove it?
<alraune> kane1: ?
<mattgman> cause kde sucks
<cottima> unop yes, actually two, one for /boot, another for lvm with the / in it
<javier> alraune huh???
<bazhang> haichman, you need to give complete answers if youwant help
<bazhang> !puregnome | mattgman
<ubottu> mattgman: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<ShinjinAkage> unop: but there all giving me that and I know it works when I tracert on windows.
<cottima> unop I am in rescue cd right now trying mount the /boot
<alraune> javier:﻿!restricted
<ShinjinAkage> unop: and I need the information to figure out where all the lag in my game is coming from. Is there another way?
<alraune> javier:﻿﻿!chroot
<bazhang> javier, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the terminal
<KJee8> Does anyone know how to save my audio configuration, I'm using the alsa mixer and whenever I close out of it or restart, it mutes my mic I just want it to always be the same config
<smellynoser> Hey - Ubuntu has stopped recognising eth0 - If I do `dmesg | grep eth` nothing shows up.
<Michael_> is there a general chat channel on freenode?
<smellynoser> But it is in lspci
<gotisch> #chat?
<bazhang> #defuse Michael_
<tritium> smellynoser: ifconfig doesn't show it either?
<tech0007> Michael_: #freenode ?
<mattgman> thx bazhang
<javier> bazhang i am doing this now, but i can read in the code only 32bit stufff :S i will let it fiinish and see
<smellynoser> tritium: No
<unop> ShinjinAkage, try this.   traceroute -P icmp example.com
<smellynoser> It hates me
<tech0007> smellynoser: checked the bios?
<unop> ShinjinAkage, or perhaps. traceroute -P ICMP example.com
<tech0007> smellynoser: is it integrated?
<smellynoser> Not integrated
<smellynoser> Why would I check the bios?
<tritium> smellynoser: what interfaces does ifconfig list?
<smellynoser> tritium: wlan0, lo, wmaster0
<haichman> i have a mp4 player sony NWZ-S616F but is not accecible how can i do to mount it?
<tech0007> smellynoser: nvm sinces its not integ
<alraune> kane1: ?
<ShinjinAkage> unop: That one outputs 's'
<smellynoser> My wireless has stopped working now :/ Ace
<tech0007> smellynoser: try 'sudo modprobe [driver]'
<kaiwen> hi, does anyone know how to install mac os x or html widgets in plasma? no one is in kde
<smellynoser> Thanks for our help
<KJee8> ﻿Does anyone know how to save my audio configuration, I'm using the alsa mixer and whenever I close out of it or restart, it mutes my mic I just want it to always be the same config
<simulous> hey
<unop> ShinjinAkage, this?  traceroute -P UDP example.com
<Michael_> Sending me on a wild goose chase? It's #defocus
<ShinjinAkage> unop: That one outputs nothing
<bazhang> Michael_, also check #ubuntu-offtopic (that one really exists ) :)
<unop> ShinjinAkage, not sure then
<unop> cottima, you know how to mount volumes?
<cottima> unop, sorry,  I did not see your response.  Yes, I know how to mount, and the /boot is mounted.
<luckyone> can anyone help me figure out how to setup/manage ssh tunnels in linux?
<cottima> unop, I just do not know my way around grub: commands and configs
<SaGe> I need some help. I am trying to install Xubuntu on a box, had to use the noapic flag, when it is booting it says it can't set fan (address) to 'off'. After a while the loop-prevention kicks in. Then it boots. So i went into gparted and tried to resize a partiton. I come back to the PC with all these warning saying the system is shutting off now because the temperature is -287degress Celcius. Now that is bullshit and something is w
<SaGe> rong, does anyone have any ideas on what I can do?
<Michael_> how do i text edit with SUDO?
<luckyone> I have an ssh connection that I would like to use vingre to connect through
<bazhang> no cursing sage
<luckyone> Michael_: sudo vim /path/to/file
<SaGe> sorry bazhang.
<bazhang> SaGe, this is the livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> SaGe ACPI Help..  http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/acpi/debug.php
<unop> cottima, ok, you'll need to mount your LVM volume too say to /media/lvm .. then chroot into /media/lvm and reconfigure the linux-image package (which should install grub on /boot and the MBR and also ensure that the modules needed to mount the LVM are loaded on boot.)
<Sylphid> Michael_, sudo is not a text editor ... it is used to elevate permissions to the root user
<Michael_> i know
<sdakak> Just before the message ' reading files needed to bood' since the last couple of days I am getting this error:
<sdakak> usb 1-1: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start
<sdakak> usb 1-1: can't read configurations, error -71
<Michael_> i need to exit text as root
<unop> cottima, http://www.techbytes.ca/techbyte118.html # should help mounting lvms
<SaGe> bazhang: yep Live CD
<Michael_> edit*
<Sylphid> Michael_, sudo preferededitorhere /path/to/file
<bazhang> SaGe, what about the alternate cd? does that also fail?
<pheeror> you can actually use $editor
<smallfoot-> why ubuntuforums is censored harder than creative labs forums?
<SaGe> bazhang, don't know about the alternate. I can try acpi = off.
<alraune> Michael : from terminal : sudo gedit <your,txt>
<SaGe> bazhang, what got me is its reading the internal temp wrong. Is there a way to get it to not read temps>?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, no idea and offtopic here
<pheeror> smallfoot-: because non-moderated forums suuuuuuuuuuuck?
<unop> pheeror, language
<sdakak> pheeror: like?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, i would ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, but im banned :(
<pheeror> :-)
<bazhang> smallfoot-, not here.
<alraune> kane1: ?
<smallfoot-> :(
<cottima> unop:  the root is already mounted and chrooted, rescue cd did that
<sdakak> !smileySpam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smileyspam
<pheeror> sdakak: can't think of any eng now :-( but all czech it related sites
<smallfoot-> lol wow, i cant even do a smiley
<pheeror> sdakak: slashdot ;-)
<unop> cottima, errm, are you sure? what rescue CD is this?
<sdakak> pheeror: We'll both be pushed offtopic.
<cottima> kaiwen, it may be easier to ask someone in fedora about kde 4 widgets since f9 has kde 4 already in it.
<sdakak> Anyone has pointers to my usb 1-1 problem while booting?
<Zoem> Hi, I use pulse audio to play my sound over a network, but after my last reboot, any sound just gives me a 'skipped cd' kind of repeat. I also have no sound on the computer I play the sound on. Can anyone help me with this?
<cottima> unop xubuntu alternate 8.04
<Michael_> Hey is .pl the extention for perl?
<unop> Michael_, yes
<lhoersten> i'm trying to remove my root partition from raid. I commented the lines in the mdadm.conf, changed my menu.1st, fstab, did a update-grub, and removed the boot flag from one of the mirrored root partitions. When I boot, it doesn't seem to try and boot /dev/sda1 like i've told it. I'm not even sure why it doesn't boot. anyone know what the problem might be?
<Blaqlight> hello
<alraune> ﻿sdakak: not really, did you change configuration or the bios or attached new HW ?
<unop> cottima, so where has the CD put you now? somewhere in the installer?
<sdakak> alraune: Nothing at all. I use it on Dell Inspiron 1525.
<alraune> ﻿ lhoersten:what about fstab ?
<lhoersten> alraune: changed that too
<amenado> lhoersten-> how about the device.map ?
<lhoersten> amenado: checked that. it only references sda and sdb. no mention of md* at all
<sdakak> Anyone know how to disable quit/entered/nick messages for IRC on gaim?
<amenado> lhoersten-> you have  a separate /boot partition?
<lhoersten> amenado: nope. it's on root
<alraune> ﻿sdakak: can you boot in safe mode ? is it just stopping or droping to a shell ?
<amenado> lhoersten-> am not even aware you can boot ubuntu  from a raid array
<lhoersten> amenado: haha I used to =)
<cottima> unop not sure what to do next, I am at a place to config grub and install it
<sdakak> alraune: I boot all right. But that is the first message that pops up before 'reading files needed to boot' and it throws away my usplash theme also. Everytime.
<alraune> ﻿sdakak: but you can log in desktop as usuall ?
<lappy198> Is it possible to change the "Incorrect username or password" errors that appears in GDM while logging in?
<sdakak> alraune: Yes, everything works.
<Flannel> lappy198: change it to what?
<lappy198> Flannel~ To whatever I want..
<alraune> ﻿sdakak: could you pastebin /var/log/syslog ?
<sdakak> alraune: The laptop is not here. Could you point me to what maybe wrong?
<alraune> ﻿sdakak: as I said, not really...
<lhoersten> amenado: any other ideas?
<luckyone> why am I failing to properly connect through my ssh tunnel?
<Zoem> Hi, I use pulse audio to play my sound over a network, but after my last reboot, any sound just gives me a 'skipped cd' kind of repeat. I also have no sound on the computer I play the sound on. Can anyone help me with this?
<amenado> lhoersten-> not yet..
<Will> Tech, you there?
<Ahadiel> luckyone, ssh -D port user@host?
<tech0007> Will: yup
<alraune> ﻿sdakak: there are several system logs, where the error should be listed, seems like a driver problem
<alraune> kane1: ?
<Will> Tech: It didn't work. It said "Missing operating system" again.
<luckyone> Ahadiel: I am doing ssh -L port:theserver:port user@server
<luckyone> and I am getting  channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<Ahadiel> luckyone, What does L do exactly? I've always used D.
<roshan> hey
<lat> I cannot find the package named "spca5xx". Has it been replaced with a new package? I'm trying to set up a web cam using these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642015
<raxial> hi all
<choudesh> !info spca5xx
<ubottu> Package spca5xx does not exist in hardy
<roshan> can anyone tell me how i can set the screen resolution in the right way... i tried in the ubuntu forums
<choudesh> !info spca5xx gutsy
<ubottu> Package spca5xx does not exist in gutsy
<luckyone> Ahadiel: looks like -D is a dynamic port forward
<Deus_Gear> anyone using an eeepc 901 with unbutu?
<Will> Tech: I'm really just not sure of what to do. Sucks.
<choudesh> lat, it doesn't exist. I will look @ provides...1 sec
<lhoersten> i'm trying to remove my root partition from raid. I commented the lines in the mdadm.conf, changed my menu.1st, fstab, did a update-grub, and removed the boot flag from one of the mirrored root partitions. When I boot, it doesn't seem to try and boot /dev/sda1 like i've told it. I'm not even sure why it doesn't boot. anyone know what the problem might be?
<bazhang> Deus_Gear, 701; you may want to check #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com wiki for more info
<alraune> roshan : pastebin xorg.conf and xorg.0.log ...
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, review your xorg.conf
<Deus_Gear> i see thanks
<bazhang> np
<tech0007> Will: i ran out of ideas, try asking other people or ubuntuforums.org
<raxial> ype /msg ubottu etiquette
<luckyone> it looks like I have the tunnel setup correctly, but that something else is causing me trouble
<raxial> oops
<Will> Okay, I'll type out my situation for someone else here
<Will> Thanks for trying tech.
<roshan> do i have 2 type those commands in terminal
<Sylphid> lhoersten, what raid level is it?
<lhoersten> 1
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, what?
<alraune> roshan : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<choudesh> lat, is the camera usb?
<roshan> u gave me something
<Ahadiel> luckyone, But what does L do exactly? I don't see it on the man page.
<CaptainMorgan> yes, and you responded without making sense
<lat> choudesh, yes.
<roshan> wat do i have 2 do with it... actually i m a new user with hardy
<lhoersten> Sylphid: raid1
<smallfoot-> why do you need a password to login on ubuntu? and why arent all accounts root? you just need press esc at grub, and then you boot as root without any password
<CaptainMorgan> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alraune> roshan : open a terminal...
<roshan> yes
<Will> I've tried to install Ubuntu (desktop) on my computer, but it does not work. When I reboot, there's a message saying "Missing operating system". Halp?
<roshan> i did
<alraune> roshan : type : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, view: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<choudesh> Ahadiel, it is loopback
<Sylphid> lhoersten, is /boot on the same partition?
<amenado> lhoersten-> here's a link that seem to have troubleshooting techniques on recovering raid1   http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<Lvl21nerd> greetings
<lhoersten> yes
<alraune> roshan : mark the content, copy to clipboard
<Lvl21nerd> i could use some help
<CaptainMorgan> Will, when you reboot?? so the install apparently runs successfully ?
<Sylphid> lhoersten, whats in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<choudesh> lat, look @ qc-usb-utils
<Lvl21nerd> i just installed 64bit hardy and i got all the updates
<alraune> roshan : open a browser, go to pate.ubuntu.com
<CaptainMorgan> good for you Lvl21nerd
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<Lvl21nerd> how do i now get flash to work in browser
<Will> Yeah, it finishes successfully on the Live CD
<alraune> roshan : open a browser, go to paste.ubuntu.com
<Will> but on reboot it is apparently not installed
<Ahadiel> Lvl21nerd, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Lvl21nerd> ty i will try
<lhoersten> Sylphid: no reference to md*. just sda1 (i changed it to that)
<alraune> roshan : paste the file there, give the url in here..
<lat> choudesh, ok, many thanks! Thanks also to the rest of you that responded!
<lhoersten> amenado: i'm trying to remove it not recover my raid
<CaptainMorgan> Will, sorry... that's quite odd... did you set up the partitions correctly ?
<roshan> yes i did
<Zoem> Can anyone help me fix my pulse audio?
<roshan> alraune: the page is opening
<lhoersten> it should be simple. the data is all there. it's just not booting. I suspect there is still raid stuff left over in the superblocks since when I mount sda1 (which used to be raid) it says it doesn't know the partition type because it's raid. I force mount it as jfs then
<amenado> lhoersten-> yes you are removing it, but dont you want to boot the remaining or you want to completely re-install?
<Will> I'm not sure, but probably not.
<sdakak> How do you get pulse audio to display sliders for bass,treble,etc?
<alraune> roshan : xorg.conf ? pastebin ?
<lhoersten> amenado: i want to boot the remainder
<Will> I'll go into the install, to Manual and tell you what's there
<CaptainMorgan> Will, put the live cd aside for now, get yourself a copy of the full disto's .iso, burn it an try again
<alraune> roshan : type : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alraune> roshan : mark the content, copy to clipboard
<roshan> alraune: i didnt understand the copy to clipboard. what do i have to copy
<Will> I have the full distro
<amenado> lhoersten-> well that link has the techniqure to recover the remaining
<Will> I've tried installing it but the same thing happens
<roshan> the whole thing in the gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lhoersten> amenado: ah ok i'll take a look
<Guy> Hello this is my first time in any IRC chat, I was wondering if this is an ok place to ask for some live ubuntu help.
<Will> I figured I should boot it from in here so I could be on IRC at the same time
<Lvl21nerd> ok it says there is some deferred processing taking place and said the plugin was installed b4 that
<amenado> lhoersten-> scenario where the primary may have died, so you recover from the second or mirror
<alraune> roshan : similar to win, mark the whole file, choose copy (menubar or right mouse)
<Lvl21nerd> whats the deferred processing and do i need to wait on that?
<CaptainMorgan> Will, I'll have to hand this over to someone with more experience in here.... strangely, I ran into this problem when I tried to install solaris 10 on my dell box.... I think somehow the MBR is getting corrupted in some way
<geniice> what is the copyright status of the logo?
<roshan> yes i did
<lhoersten> Sylphid: root=/dev/sda1
<alraune> roshan : open a browser, go to paste.ubuntu.com
<roshan> alraune: i did it
<lhoersten> Sylphid: oops =)
<Will> Tech said it had to do with GRUB being imporperly installed, so that may be it
<Will> but, thanks for getting someone else.
<lhoersten> amenado: ok thanks. i'm reading it now
<roshan> alraune: the site opened
<Lvl21nerd> do i have to wait on the deferred processing that was mentioned after the install of the flash plugin
<alraune> roshan : paste the file there, give the url in here.
<Lvl21nerd> if i close the console will that be bad?
<Guy> I just bought an NVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP card and the driver in the Ubuntu 8.04 hardware drivers manager freezes my PC so I was wondering what I can do to get me card working properly?
<CaptainMorgan> omg, alraune you're still trying to get a pastebin ???
<johnhp> #dirty_talk
<Lvl21nerd> lol
<nickrud> !logo geniice (read the trademark link)
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> !logo | geniice (read the trademark link)
<ubottu> geniice (read the trademark link): Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<roshan> alraune:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/28590/
<geniice> ubottu I know I want to know the copyright status
<ubottu> geniice: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lvl21nerd> hello do i have to wait for that deferred processing after the flash install???
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, what was wrong with the community documentation I gave you?
<Will> So, who's helping me?
<Lvl21nerd> its ldconfig deferred processing
<lhoersten> amenado: do you think it may be because the superblock has raid info in it?
<alraune> roshan : do the same for /var/log/xorg.0.log,  I'll read
<bazhang> Lvl21nerd, as long as it takes
<geniice> nickrud read it from a copyright POV it is slightly useless
<godsyn> wiil what is the issue?
<Guy> Could someone please acknowledge that my messages are seen here?
<bazhang> guy
<Guy> thanks
<bazhang> np
<CaptainMorgan> godsyn, after installing ubuntu, the system says an OS can't be found
<dr_Willis> !hi | guy
<ubottu> guy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CaptainMorgan> hello Guy
<Guy> Thank you very much its my first time here.
<roshan> CaptainMorgan: well i did it and it told me to restart the X or something by pressing Ctrl+Alt+backspace, it restarted and i logged in... but i didnt see any changes
<karan> im having trouble with my flash plugin
<Lvl21nerd> so....it gives me the option to do more input in the console....will it say when the processing is done?!
<karan> the sound plays fine from my speakers
<Will> Agh.
<karan> but not from my headset when i'ts plugged in
<Guy> I was hoping to get some help with my new video card.
<karan> (still from teh speakers)
<Will> CaptainMorgan, are yougetting someone or do I have to find someone to help
<bazhang> Lvl21nerd, yes, it will do so
<nickrud> geniice ah, I see what you mean. not sure what license it's under
<Will> I'm really friggin' frustrated with Ubuntu.
<geniice> nickrud okey then hmm
<dr_Willis> !patience | Will
<ubottu> Will: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lvl21nerd> ok well it said the flash plugin was installed....but i go to youtube and it says i need flash...
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, I don't see any monitor settings in that xorg.conf - which is obviously crucial... there's only one line in your file..
<Lvl21nerd> so whats up with that?
<Guy> Will are you new to Linux?
<alraune> roshan : paste the /var/log/xorg.0.log    file there, give the url in here.
<bazhang> Lvl21nerd, did you have ff open all the time?
<Will> Thanks Doctor.
<Lvl21nerd> shite yea
<karan> anyone?
<pat__> Will, what is your issue?
<roshan> alraune: /bash: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<zelrikriando> Lvl21nerd, restart FF
<choudesh> sup dr_Willis . ;-) how is your day going?
<CaptainMorgan> Will, generally, you're on your own, but I just mentioned it to godsyn
<Will> I'm pretty new, yes.
<bazhang> Lvl21nerd, watch the language and restart ff
<Will> Thank you
<Zoem> Can anyone help me fix my pulse audio?
<Will> I'll copy and paste my issue again...
<npope_> Will: whats the problem
<dr_Willis> choudesh,  this day is now over.. :) grandbaby is in bed.. now grandpa is going to bed.
<luckyone> does anyone know how good the rdp encryption is on vino?
<dr_Willis> Night all.
<Guy> Will if you need any help I would be more than happy to try with what I know from my Ubuntu use.
<npope_> Zoem: whats the problem with it?
<choudesh> dr_Willis, heh. Goodnight then.
<roshan> CaptainMorgan: then what does it indicate
<alraune> roshan : paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log    file there, give the url in here., upper the X
<Will> Thanks Guy.
<Will> I've tried to install Ubuntu (desktop) on my computer, but it does not work. When I reboot, there's a message saying "Missing operating system".
<Lvl21nerd> WOO HOO Flash WORKS!!!!"
<linos> is there a command to type to get a listing of computers on network??  thanks inadvance
<npope_> what did you use to install it?  Wubi?
<Lvl21nerd> its a milestone for me sorry for caps
<choudesh> Will, do you have multiple hard drives?
<roshan> alraune: it says permission denied
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, you're missing horizsync and refresh settings for one... check that link !
<Zoem> npope_ I was using it to send sound to another computer... but after a reboot, it just gives me a sound like a cd skipping. And no local sound at all
<Will> No, just one.
<pat__> Will, tell us a little bit about your hardware
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, evidently, your settings didn't get saved
<choudesh> Will, ok - you have the live cd handy?
<alraune> roshan : paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log    file there, give the url in here., upper the X, sudo gedit ...
<nickrud> geniice I opened an svg of the basic circle, it appears it's a proprietary license
<Will> I'm using it now
<Zoem> npope_ pulseaudio -k stops the sound, but it start again with the next thing after pulse audio -D
<Lvl21nerd> ok this is sorta unrelated but how do i make a channel for IRC in pidgin?
<roshan> CaptainMorgan: then wat do i do
<Guy> Will does private messaging wirk with IRC chat? Im new to IRC and Im using Pidgin in ubuntu.Might be easier to see each others messages easier.
<npope_> Will: you should reinstall grub...
<geniice> nickrud uh huh I'll look into that
<choudesh> Will, ok. Lets try some stuff.
<npope_> and or edit grub by hand
<choudesh> Will, first off - do you have an IDE or SATA hard drive?
<Will> I'm pretty sure it's SATA
<roshan> alraune: it says permission denied
<npope_> Will: sounds like grub may be pointing to the wrong partiton for boot
<Zoem> Will, just a tip, but when you are talking to someone, prefice the statement with their nick, to make it stand out more
<lhoersten> i'm trying to remove my root partition from raid. I commented the lines in the mdadm.conf, changed my menu.1st, fstab, did a update-grub, and removed the boot flag from one of the mirrored root partitions. When I boot, it doesn't seem to try and boot /dev/sda1 like i've told it. I'm not even sure why it doesn't boot. anyone know what the problem might be?
<Will> RIght, thanks Zoem.
<npope_> Will: can you boot into Ubuntu?
<alraune> roshan : sudo gedit /var/...
<choudesh> Will, ok - first off lets see if the data is there. open terminal and type 'mkdir /mnt/TEST'
<CaptainMorgan> roshan, you need sudo permission and this is that last time I'm saying anything since you're showing no effort to assist yourself... go for it alraune
<choudesh> Will, err 'sudo mkdir /mnt/TEST'
<Will> choudesh: Yes, it's SATA II
<luckyone> when you run vino-preferences and make changes, what must you do to get the vnc server cycled?
<roshan> yes i m doing
<alraune> CaptainMorgan: like a virgin..
<choudesh> Will, then 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/TEST'
<CaptainMorgan> Will, care to pastebin the grub settings?
<Will> Choudesh: alright
<roshan> i am actually getting a bit confused.. since i am a new user too
<CaptainMorgan> Will, menu.lst......
<Guy> Will did you tell the installer to use all of the hard drive?
<npope_> Will: can will boot into it?
<Will> Guy: Yes
<npope_> we should see /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<choudesh> Will, what do you get as output?
<Will> Hold on
<roshan> alraune this is wat i got   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<roshan> alraune :   sudo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: command not found
<choudesh> npope_, Guy I am just walking him through to see if he did install it. Then I will t show him how to resinstall grub
<Sylphid> lhoersten, are you at least getting to grub when you boot
<alraune> roshan : keep calm, or have a break if its too hard... open it with: sudo gedit ﻿  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<choudesh> Will, have you completed those commands?
<roshan> alraune: okk
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, if he's on a live cd, how can he tell?
<Guy> Anyone here with NVIDIA driver experience?
<lhoersten> Sylphid: yes. I just confirmed grub is installed on the MBR of sda (and sda1 and sdb1 where what I removed from raid)
<alraune> paste there, url here...
<npope_> i'm confused.... is Will booting into Ubuntu somehow?  Or using a live cd?
<Will> I tried sudo mkdir /mnt/TEST, then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/TEST
<CaptainMorgan> npope_, apparently, he's using a live cd
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, mounting the hard drive and see if there is a /sata/boot folder
<Zoem> Guy, I'm pretty good with them
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, ahh...
<Zoem> Guy what is the problem?
<Will> Nothing happened
<Sylphid> lhoersten, any errors or messages from grub ?
<choudesh> Will, ok - now `cd /mnt/TEST/'
<CaptainMorgan> Will, what's in /mnt/TEST ?
<Guy> Zoem Is there an easy way to install the *****.run NVIDIA driver without all the command line stuff?
<choudesh> Will, tell me some of the folders in there.
<lhoersten> Sylphid: not that I saw. I'm going to check again
<Guy> The driver listed X.org new driver freezes my system.
<roshan> alraune:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/28593/
<linos> is there a command to type to get a listing of computers on network??  thanks inadvance
<choudesh> linos, smbtree
<Deus_Gear> hey guys how do you updat the kernel?
<npope_> Guy: its very easy "sudo sh ./NVIDIA-xyx.run" and thats the only command you need
<Zoem> Guy if you enable the multiverse repositories (System->Administration->Software Sources) you should be able to install EnvyNG through add/remove
<Will> CHoudesh: I did cd /mnt/TEST/, now instead of ~$ after ubuntu@ubuntu:, there's /mnt/TEST$
<Zoem> Guy this provides an easy way to install the NVidia 173.* driver
<alraune> roshan : gimme few minutes..
<choudesh> Deus_Gear, if there is a kernel update - just apt-get upgrade...to compile your own kernel is beyond the scope of this channel
<npope_> Will: do LS
<Guy> Yes I tried Envy but it doesnt finish.Gives an error.
<genii> Deus_Gear: audo apt-get dist-upgrade   normally will do it, if a newer one is available
<choudesh> Will, ok type 'ls'
<genii> audo->sudo
<roshan> alraune: take ur own time
<CaptainMorgan> Will, ok, do ls -l /mnt/TEST or if you're in it, do ls -l
<bastid_raZor> !envyng
<lhoersten> Sylphid: no grub errors. Grub seems to be working fine. The boot fails during initramfs. perhaps I have to rebuild that?
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Zoem> Guy you don't get the error from running it on the command line?
<roshan> alraune: i m grateful for trying 2 help me out
<linos> choudesh, thank you
<Deus_Gear> hmm
<choudesh> linos, thank the channel
<Michael_> how do i give myself the almighty power of root?
<choudesh> Michael_, 'sudo'
<Michael_> no
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, *****sudo******
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<Michael_> not sudo, add root permissions to my account
<Will> Choudesh: hold on, let me open up FF so I can do a Pastebin
<Sylphid> lhoersten, what partition has swap?
<Guy> Error from running what NVIDIA driver or Envy?
<unop> Michael_, it's not recommended you do that
<Michael_> I know
<Deus_Gear> the raeson im asking is because im using 2.6.24-16. I cant get my compiz to work because of 945gme mix up as its not being associated with the intel driver. however kernel 19 is supposed to fix it
<Will> What's the link to it?
<choudesh> Michael_, if you are looking for persistent then 'sudo passwd root'
<Michael_> but I want to do it
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, add yourself to the root group ?
<Deus_Gear> doing the command that was just listed doesnt update it
<lhoersten> Sylphid: it was md1 (sda3 and sdb3)
<lhoersten> Sylphid: I also took that out of raid
<Will> Choudesh: What's the link to the pastebin site?
<Michael_> how do i add myself to the root group?
<Flannel> choudesh, Michael_ No.  don't set the root password.
<lhoersten> Sylphid: now I just want sda2 and sdb2 to be in raid
<choudesh> !pastebin | will
<ubottu> will: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lhoersten> Sylphid: which mdadm put on md3
<Zoem> Guy nvidia driver
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, man groupmod, usermod or userad
<unop> Michael_, you don't want to do that - just use sudo when needed, simple
<Flannel> Michael_: Are you capable of sudoing?
<Guy> Zoem is it possible to private message you for one on one help?
<Michael_> yes
<Flannel> Michael_: then you're already an admin, you're done
<Zoem> mrr... Guy, I suppose
<nickrud> cs u 	*!*@201-34-232-131.gnace703.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br
<roshan> CaptainMorgan: i have a doubt: i tried 2 watch movies, but i can't hear a thing frm speakers: though i have installed alsa nd vlc...my speakers are working fyn bcoz just a few days back i was working with Windows XP and ther was no prblm with speakers
<Michael_> Well the problem is i cant use sudo for all of the GUI
<Michael_> and i want the power for the GUI
<Flannel> Michael_: gksu instead of sudo, and yes you can.
<Michael_> wait!
<Michael_> GUI SUDO?
<Flannel> Michael_: you *really* should think twice before gksu-ing graphical programs
<unop> Michael_, gksu nautilus  # then
<Michael_> this is cool
<choudesh> roshan, have you tried the simple things?
<Will> Choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28594/
<choudesh> roshan, like 'alsa-mixer'
<Flannel> Michael_: Its less cool, and more extremely dangerous
<choudesh> Will, wonderful
<choudesh> Will, ok - next command
<npope_> Will: cd /boot
<lhoersten> Sylphid: i see what's happening. the raid scripts are running from /scripts/local-premount and they are still activating all my raid arrays. then I try to mount /dev/sda1 to /root for booting and it fails because it's been claimed in the raid
<alraune> roshan : can u tell me which monitor, so manufacturer and model you use ?
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, looks like a partial install ?
<choudesh> Will, 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'
<Michael_> how do i run the file explorer with gksu?
<roshan> yes som1 suggested that but i coudnt get the sound still
<unop> Michael_, gksu nautilus
<Michael_> thanks
<lhoersten> Sylphid: for some reason, raid is still adding the two drivers =/
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, yea - no lvm
<Will> Choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28595/
<DMan> silly question...i've been trying and I can't seem to figure it out...how do I get to a new server like "irc.blahblah.org"?
<genii> DMan: /server newservername
<jrock11> DMan:  /server irc.blahblah.org
<CaptainMorgan> DMan, what do you mean "get to" ?
<DMan> thanks! I just switched over a week ago and i'm working on getting used to everything
<choudesh> Will, ok. 'grub-install -root-directory /mnt/TEST/boot /dev/sda'
<npope_> DMan: what chat client you using?
 * CaptainMorgan requires specificity ... :(
<bastid_raZor> unop; mind if i pick your brain on the use of envy? is it still a bad idea?
<Zoem> Can anyone help me fix my pulse audio?
<Darkick> Hello everyone! :)
<roshan> alraune: its LG, i dont have the papers for it, since its wid my far off cousin
<choudesh> Will, oops
<choudesh> Will, ok. 'grub-install -root-directory=/mnt/TEST/boot /dev/sda'
<unop> bastid_raZor, i've never had the need to use it -- yes, it is obsoleted in favour of envyNG now
<choudesh> Will, forgot the =
<roshan> alraune: so i dont know the model no.
<Darkick> Um, I was just wondering if someone could assist me with a problem that I've encountered.
<Will> Oh
<CaptainMorgan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Will> Let me re-enter it
<alraune> roshan : any model labeld (back ofit ? size ? crt or LCD ?
<Zoem> Hi, I use pulse audio to play my sound over a network, but after my last reboot, any sound just gives me a 'skipped cd' kind of repeat. I also have no sound on the computer I play the sound on. Can anyone help me with this?
<roshan> alraune: crt
<Sylphid> lhoersten, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394281
<bastid_raZor> unop; envyNG being the new, as you've stated.. but envy being seemingly horrible for use does envyNG now get approval and is now a recommended tool?
<Will> Choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28598/
<alraune> roshan : think 17"
<unop> !envy | bastid_raZor,
<ubottu> bastid_raZor,: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<roshan> alraune: model 552V
<roshan> alraune: ya its 17"
<alraune> roshan : :)
<unop> bastid_raZor, as you can see, it is approved and is recommended
<choudesh> Will, heh
<choudesh> Will, ok. 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/TEST/boot /dev/sda'
<choudesh> Will, doing this off the top of my head. ;-)
<bastid_raZor> unop; okay, thanks.
<HymnToLife> [05:00] <unop> bastid_raZor, as you can see, it is approved and is recommended <= it is recommended *over envy*
<raxial> can anyone recommend a decent network traffic monitor....I want to use a xubuntu box to monitor my lan
<lhoersten> Sylphid: aha good find! it was the superblock then!
<lhoersten> Sylphid: I bet this will do it
<Deus_Gear> can someone take a look at my xorg and see if im missing something? http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=9224
<Will> Choudesh: Awesome.
<HymnToLife> it's still better to avoid it altogether
<roshan> choudesh: i tried the alsa-soundmixer, as som1 suggested but i dindt get anythin
<CaptainMorgan> any luck Will ?
<Will> Choudesh: mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/TEST/boot/boot': Permission denied
<choudesh> roshan, ok. I will help you fix it. I apologize now if I repeat some stuff
<CaptainMorgan> Deus_Gear, pastebin
<choudesh> Will, ok. 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/TEST/ /dev/sda'
<choudesh> Will, ok. 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/TEST/ /dev/sda'
<Deus_Gear> i see
<choudesh> I should read what I type...
<roshan> choudesh: okk no probs
<unop> HymnToLife, and what would be the reason for avoiding it totally?
<Deus_Gear> il grab it once my laptops abttery recharged
<Deus_Gear> batter*
<mark53> hello
<choudesh> roshan, first off... lets try alsamixer
<choudesh> roshan, hit the tab key till you select ALL (top of the screen)
<choudesh> roshan, next - make sure all the sliders are up
<HymnToLife> unop: because ir's totally unnecessary, Occam's Razor ftw
<HymnToLife> it*
<mark53> anyone know why I can't see partitions during my install?
<unop> HymnToLife, that's quite subjective
<Will> CHoudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28600/
<Will> Choudesh: Be right back
<alraune> roshan : just for future , is an 15 ", 120 Hz x 54 kHz Vert / Hor Refresh, note that somewhere, now I have to edit , brb
<HymnToLife> unop: how? since when is envy necessary to install the nvidia drivers?
<choudesh> Will, ok.
<Guy> can anyone help with NVIDIA driver install?
<Will> Choudesh: back
<Ahadiel> Guy, System => Preferences => Hardware Drivers.
<lhoersten> Sylphid: thanks for your help. it's hard for me to search around without X
<choudesh> Will, ok - try to reboot now
<roshan> alraune:  i dint quite understand
<administrator_> ok... i have just plugged a monitor into my laptop... now i want to use the monitor instead of my laptops screen ,so i want to completely turn my laptops screen off and use the new monitor...
<lhoersten> amenado: thanks for your help too
<administrator_> how do i do this?
<unop> HymnToLife, it's needed to download the latest drivers direct from nvidia or ati's website
<Sylphid> lhoersten, no problem, hope that helped
<HymnToLife> unop: wrong
<amenado> lhoersten-> you're welcome, i hope it works for you
<Will> Alright
<CaptainMorgan> best of luck Will!
<lhoersten> Sylphid: we'll see. That was my hypothesis before and this just supports it even more =D
<Will> CM: thank you
<lhoersten> i bet it will
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like he'll need it
<administrator_> can anyone help wth this monitor based stuff?
<Will> Choudesh: before I reboot, should I install?
<amenado> administrator_-> your laptop has key combination you have to type?
<choudesh> Will, no - you already installed it.
<choudesh> Will, we just fixed the boot loader
<HymnToLife> administrator_: either use some key sequence your laptop provides, or your graphics card's driver
<administrator_> administrator_, with windows it detects it automatically so im guessing its a ubuntu thing
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, know how to do that for solaris 10 ? :D
<raxial> I'm looking for decent lan monitoring apps....I'm using autoscan, etherape....are there better apps?
<Will> Choudesh: Alright, I'll be back, hopefully with the full Ubuntu.
<administrator_> ymnToLife, with windows it detects it automatically so im guessing its a ubuntu thing
<administrator_> is there any ubuntu settings it could be?
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, yea. I used to work for Sun many moons ago...hmmm and I am only 23....
<alraune> roshan : I#m editing your xorg.conf now, though the moni is quite poor, Max Resolution: 1024 x 768 / 60 Hz
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, pm ?
<roshan> alraune: okk
<cottima> unop I am retrying the install.  in the "[!!] Configuring Grub" do I put /dev/md0, /dev/sda, (hd0), or (hd0,1)?
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, sure if it isn't too hard. ;-) my daughter is starting to stir
<Zoem> Hi, I use pulse audio to play my sound over a network, but after my last reboot, any sound just gives me a 'skipped cd' kind of repeat. I also have no sound on the computer I play the sound on. Can anyone help me with this?
<Lvl21nerd> how do i make an irc channel through pidgin?
<administrator_> Zoem, got any heavy network traffic running?
<unop> cottima, that would depend .. (hd0,1) within the context of grub, /dev/sda1 for any scripts that need to know which device to install onto
<Zoem> administrator_ that is the only traffic on a full gig-e network
<administrator_> Zoem, should be fine then...
<PorkSoda> Gentlepeople, I'm having problems with nautilus automatically mounting drives. I can mount it manually with no problem. When I try to mount it via the gnome panel icon it gives an error, with no error message. Any ideas?
<PorkSoda> :)
<Zoem> oh, ran away
<cEmx> hi all.
<b0xxy> hi
<lampliter> under ubuntu how can I display the filesystem type of a disk partition
<PorkSoda> lampliter, mount with no argument?
<lampliter> no go. it asks for a fs
<roshan> alraune: so now wat do i do... to get the right resolution nd make it smaller icons
<ramiel77> i just got a brand new dell inspiron 1420 and installed ubuntu 8.04 but the wireless drivers weren't found in restricted hardware, how can i find which ones i need and install them?
<PorkSoda> lampliter, cat /proc/mounts ?
<lampliter> thought it might be lvmed but vgscan and lvscan show nithing.
<Sorlag> does anyone of you have an ATI-card working with compiz?!
<Sylphid> ramiel77, what do you get from lspci
<Blaqlight> anyone have any experience with irssi?
<lampliter> was able to mount the root part and fstab is all mount by lable
<lampliter> maybe a way to display lables might help
<alraune> roshan : back again, open a terminal..
<ramiel77> does anyone know about wireless devices?
<Sylphid> ramiel77, what do you get from lspci
<lampliter> any ideas on showind disk lables?
<unop> HymnToLife, I wonder why you said i was wrong about envyNG? care to explain
<FastZ> lampliter, what do you mean?
<FastZ> lampliter, and it is "labels" not "lables"
<CaptainMorgan> Sorlag, did.. but eventually bit the dust.... is it worth it?
<alraune> roshan : ?
<lampliter> you can mout a fs by  lable
<cottima> unop, so onto the partition, will try (hd0,1)
<lampliter> I wnat to list the lables on a drive
<ramiel77> sylphidNetwork controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Sorlag> CaptainMorgan which one did u have?
<Sylphid> !broadcom | ramiel77
<ubottu> ramiel77: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<unop> cottima, i'm not sure where you are  -- if you are within the installer somewhere, try using /dev/sda /dev/sda1 .. if that fails, then use hd(0,1)
<CaptainMorgan> x1300 i think...
<FastZ> lampliter, i've seen disk labels being used to mount drives in openSUSE but I've never seen it used in Ubuntu
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, did Will come back?
<Sorlag> CaptainMorgan that might help. what drivers did u use?
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, don't think so...
<ramiel77> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CaptainMorgan> who are the admins here?
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, heh - must have worked.
<lampliter> yea, I was handed a centos disk and told to make it work
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, you mean the ops?
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, :D
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, yes
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan, what is the issue
<PorkSoda> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PorkSoda> :)
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, are you an op?
<choudesh> CaptainMorgan, look @ the irc team
<PorkSoda> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<CaptainMorgan> choudesh, aren't they the handles with ^ or [] ?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: If you have an issue, you can bring it up in #ubuntu-ops
<CaptainMorgan> maybe not...
<CaptainMorgan> k, thanks Flannel
<Lvl21nerd> does pidgin have a limit of channels to have open for IRC?
<jmoncayo> hi guys, i have an usb bluetooth and i want to sniff the traffic between 2 cellphones but hcidump is showing nothing
<ice_cream> lampliter,  df -h ,   and then compare with   sudo fdisk -l
<ice_cream> oh, there was one other parted command that i'm forgetting for better info (ext2, ext3 etc)
<ramiel77> i apparently need the bcm4328 driver, how can i get that?
<jmoncayo> how do i configure an usb bluetooth
<ice_cream> oh,   sudo parted /dev/sda print
<FastZ> lampliter, check in /dev/disk/ and you should see a few different directories that have volume labels listed
<JFCake> Hello there
<ice_cream> bah, lag
<cottima> unop oh, sorry about the communication.  Now I am getting the grub boot list for ubuntu, but still error 15.
<lampliter> FastZ: thanks
<JFCake> I'm having a problem with Wubi on Windows Vista SP1
<FastZ> lampliter, no problem
<unop> cottima, do you have a live CD or any other distro's live CD that isn't an installer CD?
<JFCake> I've downloaded the lastest Wubi installer, both Desktop and Alternate ISO's for Ubuntu 8.04.1 and placed them in the same folder as wubi.exe
<JFCake> and still it downloads the file
<cottima> unop yes, sorry, I did not think it would take this time (of yours),
<ice_cream> omg, wubi? oo *looks into it*
<JFCake> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<JFCake> And (for some reason I feel like saying OFCOURSE) when I burned the desktop iso as Live CD wubi didn't work
<ice_cream> nvm, i thought wubi was a virtualization type of thing =/
<JFCake> Anyone?
<mechdave> JFCake, I am looking into it for you
<unop> cottima, the best thing i think you ought to do is this.  boot up the live CD, mount /boot and the lvm to and chroot in. then reinstall the linux-image package within the chroot .. it ought to install grub properly and setup LVM for boot
<mechdave> JFCake, Ok what is the problem you are experiencing?
<Zoem> Hi, I use pulse audio to play my sound over a network, but after my last reboot, any sound just gives me a 'skipped cd' kind of repeat. I also have no sound on the computer I play the sound on. Can anyone help me with this?
<JFCake> Well
<JFCake> First I burned the desktop Live CD iso
<JFCake> ran it, didnt work
<bastid_raZor> ice_cream; vmware, in my opinion,is one of the best virtualization apps for ubuntu.
<JFCake> so I downloaded the latest version of wubi
<JFCake> placed both Alternate and Desktop ISO of ubuntu 8.04.1 in the same folder as wubi.exe
<administrator_> hello?
<cottima> unop sorry, "reinstall the linux image package".  how do I do that?
<JFCake> and it still downloads the file
<JFCake> when I already have both ISO's
<Zoem> administrator_ I hear you
<unop> cottima, http://www.techbytes.ca/techbyte118.html # should help with mounting the LVM in the live CD session.
<whitefire> ice_cream, I don't think so
<FastZ> JFCake, you did try to run the Live CD by restarting your computer and changing your boot device to CD-ROM right?
<mechdave> JFCake, Ok hang on I shall have a quick read of the README for wubi
<administrator_> i have just enabled the propierty drivers for ubuntu for my laptop, as soon as i did that and reset, now my wireless isnt configuring
<administrator_> anyone know whats going on?
<JFCake> har har yes
<ice_cream> what? you guys are answering a question i didnt ask or even imply =P
<JFCake> Live CD works
<JFCake> but I'm trying to install ubuntu using Wubi
<administrator_> ???? can someone please help me?
<unop> cottima, once you have chrooted into the system.  use this command to find out which linux-image package you have installed   dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image  then to reinstall it   aptitude reinstall linux-image-$VERSION_YOU_FOUND
<whitefire> ice_cream, virtualbox is so good
 * ice_cream nods
<ramiel77> can some one help me with setting up a broadcom 4328 wireless driver?
<FastZ> JFCake, http://www.howtoforge.com/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows
<administrator_> ramiel77, what do u need?
<mechdave> JFCake, Ok have you tried turning off your internet before you run wubi?
<ice_cream> whitefire, i dont always need the full effect of linux when i'm at work, so cygwin is usually enough
<JFCake> not really mechdave
<administrator_> can anyone help with Wireless stuff!!!!!
<ramiel77> administrator_ i just bought a dell inspiron 1420 and i need to know how i can get my broadcom 4328 wireless driver working
<ice_cream> but at home.. i just have several diff. computers =P
<JFCake> but that'd be real stupid if it works
<mechdave> JFCake, It seems  as though wubi will look for an internet connection first and if it can't find one it defaults to a iso install
<JFCake> Jesus christ :/
<mechdave> JFCake, another thing, you did put the .iso file in the same folder as wubi?
<JFCake> Yes
<JFCake> Both Desktop and Alternate
<JFCake> I'll disconnect and see if it works
<FastZ> administrator_, http://speedbump.ws/?p=12
<mechdave> JFCake, righto... just a sec see if I can find you some more info
<JFCake> and if it does, I'll bitch about it to the bug to the ubuntu team allday
<ice_cream> administrator_, it's hard to tell what's going on, but if i were you, i'd check to see if /etc/network/interfaces is still working, and then try sudo ifdown eth1  followed by sudo ifup eth1   =P
<JFCake> mechdave I'll try and report back
<FastZ> ramiel77, http://speedbump.ws/?p=12
<mechdave> JFCake, LOL, righto
<ice_cream> er...  s/working/normal/
<ramiel77> FastZ, thanks
<Will> Choudesh: It didn't work. It took a while because I tried to install it again after it failed, but that didn't work either.
<ForzaPalermo> what is the default ubuntu meta key
<FastZ> ramiel77, Google is man's best friend
<administrator_> ice_cream, it can see all the wireless networks, just when i try and configure one, it spends hours trying ot connect then just dies...
<ramiel77> FastZ, does it matter if it's rev01 or rev 03?
<AMDpenguin> is it normal for windows to hose a partition table?
<Will> Choudesh: By failed I mean it said "Missing operating system" once again.
<CaptainMorgan> Will, a new install would overwrite any grub changes you made.... no choudesh ?
<administrator_> ice_cream, dies as in goes back to the i dont have a network screen
<FastZ> ramiel77, i doubt it.  the steps to install the driver would be the same regardless of rev# i would assume
<Will> Captain: I tried before the install and it didn't work. Choudesh left?
<ramiel77> FastZ ok
<ice_cream> administrator_, hmm, better to ask someone who uses that same wireless configuring [Gnome?] app
<administrator_> ice_cream, its not the app i think, its the driver, it was working fine before i enabled the Ati driver and restarted... which doesnt make sense???
<tcz> is there a compiz support channel on freenode?
<Will> Captain: Well this sucks.
<CaptainMorgan> Will, for #ubuntu irc discussions, it's best to use nick completion if your irc app supports it... simply by using <tab>
<Will> <tab> ?
<CaptainMorgan> Will, I know the feeling.... not sure what choudesh is up to... but maybe he'll assist later
<FastZ> Will, the TAB key on your keyboard
<Will> Oh
<ListenToMyMusic> when i run apt-build the following error occurs: BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/apt-build line 32
<CaptainMorgan> Will, for example, Captain doesn't notify me a new messages, but Ca <tab> will bring up some similar names to pick from
<Will> Oh
<ListenToMyMusic> Can't locate AppConfig.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/apt-build line 32.
<ListenToMyMusic> anyone know of anything?
<mechdave> Will, What happened?
<Zoem> After the kernel update to 2.6.24-19, my sound no longer works, including network sound with pulse audio. Can anyone help me with this please?
<ListenToMyMusic> i tried a reinstall of perl
<extor> Is ubuntu used as a web server much?
<CaptainMorgan> mechdave, he's back to ground zero
<ListenToMyMusic> i use it as a server
<mechdave> CaptainMorgan, no OS eh?
<CaptainMorgan> extor, absolutey, I'm using it right now with about 65 days uptime
<cottima> okay done, unop
<Will> mechdave: nothing
<administrator_> ice_cream, nope still wont connect :(
<mechdave> Will, do you have a live cd version of ubuntu?
<ice_cream> administrator_, after what changes..?
<administrator_> ice_cream, is there anyone to quickly tell what security a Wireless network is running?
<AMDpenguin> will reinstalling windows take down ubuntu or just grub?
<extor> CaptainMorgan, so why do people choose it over debian? And may I ask what VERSION of ubuntu you are using?
<Will> mechdave: I'm using the live CD now
<administrator_> ice_cream, enabling the Ati gfx card drivers...
<harpreet> how to i get 3d desktop amd64
<|Zippo|> somebody is having troubles with CDRECORD?
<FastZ> administrator_, iwconfig should show that i think
<administrator_> ice_cream, i think it maybe that its not picking up the correct security protocol
<unop> cottima, so you reinstalled linux-image?
<mechdave> AMDpenguin, a win reinstall will take out the MBR and so Ubuntu will nott boot even though it is still there
<ice_cream> administrator_,  you said "still wont connect" as if you changed something just now
<obidiah> extor: because debian is hopelessly out of date and has dysfunction community politics
<AMDpenguin> SO how would i fix it?
<alraune> caAMDpenguin :need more info
<administrator_> ice_cream, na, i just tried connecting again
<ice_cream> administrator_, and sudo iwlist scanning   will show you a list of current networks in range
<CaptainMorgan> extor, maybe it boils down to preference, but ubuntu has really matured in the server, as well as dekstop, arenas.. I'm currently using the latest and greatest 8.04 LTS
<|Zippo|> "CDRECORD has no permission to open this device"
<administrator_> ice_cream, kk
<Will> Wow, whenever someone says the word will I get notified
<mechdave> Will, what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<Zoem> After the kernel update to 2.6.24-19, my sound no longer works, including network sound with pulse audio. Can anyone help me with this please?
<Will> it's weird
<extor> obidiah, woa for real? I thought ubuntu = debian-testing?
<Will> mechdave: hold on
<obidiah> extor hehe
<unop> ListenToMyMusic, try this to install AppConfig.  sudo cpan AppConfig
<mechdave> Will, stick it in the pastebin]
<extor> CaptainMorgan, but isnt ubuntu = debian testing? Meaning...the packages are not as mature and hence not as safe from sploits?
<Will> mechdave, alright
<harpreet> how to i get 3d desktop amd64
<obidiah> more like debian is australopithicus
<Will> mechdave, in terminal right?
<alraune> extor: did debian people say so ? lol
<CaptainMorgan> debian is old and ubuntu is the new, extor  :)
<mechdave> Will, that's right
<Will> mechdave, nothing happened.
<administrator_> ice_cream, ill take a look and see if i can config it
<Will> mechdave, nevermind
<Will> I made a typo
<cottima> yes, unop.  what next?
<extor> But I thought ubuntu couldnt live without debian...isnt debian the mother of all debs?
<ListenToMyMusic> i have lib appconfig-perl installed
<ListenToMyMusic> libappconfig-perl*
<Zoem> CaptainMorgan everything about ubuntu is debian except the most superficial. We need to remember just how much work they put into building *our* OS every day
<obidiah> extor: I come from the red hat world, I switched to ubuntu for my laptop because it has more recent libraries and smoother support for desktop stuff
<unop> ListenToMyMusic, or if that doesn't work.  sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install "AppConfig"'
<gcarrillo> i know this is the wrong forum, but can anybody suggest a similiar chan for mac users?
<ListenToMyMusic> unop: ok
<alraune> Zoem: :)
<ice_cream> yea, it's nice that ubuntu is now really trying to stay current
<CaptainMorgan> Zoem, I'm not denying anything on the debian side, without it - there may be no ubuntu, of course...
<ramiel77> i've been following this instructions on this website, http://speedbump.ws/?p=12, to install a wireless driver and i can't get the fileroller command to unzip the .exe to work
<bert[1]> Hello everyone. My current setup is a dual-boot system between ubuntu and windowsxp, with grub on the ubuntu partition. My cd drive has since spoiled, and i was wondering if using unetbootin would work
<obidiah> I don't think ubuntu offers any advantages as a server, but is a fine server. On the desktop, it's clearly the best distro
<unop> cottima,  sudo update-initramfs; sudo update-grub
<Will> mechdave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28603/
<CaptainMorgan> or may have been
<Zoem> CaptainMorgan ok, I get a little defensive of debian sometimes, even though I love Ubuntu
<ice_cream> but i may move over to crux to test a few ideas out..
<gluer> just hearing the name windows makes me sick
<gluer> lol
<Zoem> Its more, Debian is the hard and 'buntu is the liveable :D
<unop> cottima, then if all went well, you should be able to reboot and be up in ubuntu
<ice_cream> gluer,  pfft =P
<Smegzor> How can I use my ubuntu cd to split a hdd partition in two without qtparted?  Trying to install qtparted is proving impossible.  The cd runs so slowly and locks up a lot.
<Zoem> After the kernel update to 2.6.24-19, my sound no longer works, including network sound with pulse audio. Can anyone help me with this please?
<mechdave> Will, your partitions are still there!
<extor> obidiah, so ubuntu over knoppix even?
<gluer> lol: after over 20,000 xp installations i think i can say that
<cottima> unop update-initramfs is asking for option switches
<unop> Smegzor, are you on a live CD?
<Will> mechdave, so what do I do?
<mechdave> Will, I just have to remember how to mount an extended partition...
<CaptainMorgan> I'm not sure what I said that was offensive Zoem, extor there's a tremendous amount of communal and documentation support for ubuntu too which continues to grow
<cottima> update or create?
<ramiel77> i need help with file-roller?
<Will> Take your time mechdave
<bert[1]> if i already have a dualboot system running (ubuntu/windowsxp), and my cd drive has spoilt, can i use unetbootin to re-install ubuntu on the partition?
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: what HW are u running ?
<unop> cottima,  sudo update-initramfs -u; sudo update-grub
<Zoem> CaptainMorgan oh, prolly me over-reacting. I'm sorry if I offended
<Smegzor> unop: yes
<cottima> sorry, thanks.  what next, unop?
<unop> Smegzor, ubuntu or kubuntu
<Smegzor> alraune: its a Dell pc (not terribly powerful)
<FastZ> Will, mechdave, run the command 'mount' at the command line to see what partitions you've already got mounted
<Smegzor> unop: ubuntu
<unop> cottima, reboot and cross your fingers :)
 * extor wonders if he should install ubuntu or kubtuntu
<Zoem> CaptainMorgan after all, this is a linux channel. since no one was talking about emacs, we needed some argument :D
<unop> Smegzor, gparted should already be available
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: ram ?
<CaptainMorgan> Will, how about divulging your hardware specs.... not sure if it will matter a lot.. but maybe check the HCL for ubuntu ?
<ListenToMyMusic> unop: that worked but, why would that happen all of the sudden? apt-build was working before
<administrator_> hello?
<unop> !ot | Zoem
<ubottu> Zoem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mechdave> Will, FastZ, he is running off live disk... but a good idea none the less
<administrator_> ice_cream, nope, still doesnt connect...
<Zoem> After the kernel update to 2.6.24-19, my sound no longer works, including network sound with pulse audio. Can anyone help me with this please?
<Smegzor> i've never found it before.  when it unfreezes I'll have another look
<administrator_> ice_cream, should i try reinstalling ndiswrapper and the drivers?
<bert[1]> hello?
<Will> FastZ, mount in the terminal?
<unop> ListenToMyMusic, can't say for sure -- my guess is that the module failed to load because it was corrupt or missing
<Smegzor> argh!  rebooting it (i'm not on it in here)
<mechdave> Will, yes mate
<CaptainMorgan> Will, yes, just mount
<Tonren> Will this iptables setup block IP addresses in the 2 expected ranges? http://pastebin.com/m5e923433
<FastZ> Will, yes, just type the word 'mount' and hit enter it should show you what partitions are already mounted.
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: ram ?  u could also try gparted live cd or knoppix
<Will> mechdave, hold on I'll put it in pastebin...
<Smegzor> I was on knoppix before.  the partition in question is NTFS and its hidden and not selectable for some reason
<Will> Mechdave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28604/
<Smegzor> i tried mounting it (which I was able to do) that didn't unhide it from qtparted
 * CaptainMorgan recommends straight shot of ubuntu for extor, but if graphical is your thing then try kubuntu
<ListenToMyMusic> unop: k thank you
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: ram ?  to resize, partitons mussn't be mounted
<Smegzor> i think it has 1 gig
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: ram ?  to resize, partitons mussn't be mounted
<Smegzor> it was mounted
<bert[1]> hello?
<CaptainMorgan> wow.. / or hdd's arent even mounted
<AMDpenguin> wat should i use for a 7GB partition on windows fat32 or NTFS?
<extor> so K is more graphical than G?
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: no prob with live cd then, coul you paste a partition table ?
<AMDpenguin> I only need it for videos that ubuntu dosent support
<bert[1]> hello everyone
<Will> mechdave? You alive?
<Smegzor> i'm waiting for the live cd to boot up again.  its slooooow
<CaptainMorgan> extor, yes
<FastZ> CaptainMorgan, I think mechdave said Will was using a LiveCD so naturally the hdd wouldnt be mounted
<bert[1]> i'm running an ubuntu and xp dualboot with two partitions
<cottima> unop, no luck.  Hey  Thank you very much!  I have to call it a night.  I will try the Ubuntu alternate and see, since I was using xubuntu.  (Unless the main xubuntu or ubuntu install support soft raid)
<CaptainMorgan> FastZ, oh, my bad
<bert[1]> however i want to reinstall ubuntu
<bert[1]> but my cd drive has spoilt
<bert[1]> how can i do it?
<CaptainMorgan> bert[1], cd drive has what?
<Smegzor> also (small grumble) i always have to boot in safe graphics mode.  almost all pc's I've ever put the cd in don't support a display without some tweak like that.  i see black screens a lot.
<Flannel> bert[1]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<bert[1]> my cd drive is not working anymore
<extor> If KDE is more graphic then why doesn't ubuntu use KDE by default?
<J-_> wooo yellow ledbetter
<CaptainMorgan> bert[1], if you need to reboot into windows, fix the mbr first.. then you can always install ubuntu over again... ooh.. but your cd drive isn't work...
<Smegzor> oh great.  the live cd just crashed
<unop> cottima, well, i have to call it a night too - come back in later and tell someone what you see exactly when booting up
<bert[1]> oh ok thanks, Flannel
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: want to give ubuntu live a try ....  you checked the cd is in order?
<FastZ> Will, what were you trying to do again?  I think the beginning of yours and mechdave's conversation got lost in the mix and I cant find it.  clue me in on what's wrong and ill be glad to pitch in a bit of help if i can
<extor> I like the Ksnapshot it just blows gnome snapshot away
<J-_> wrong channel
<Smegzor> yes i got the cd to test itself
<cottima> Thank you unop!
<bert[1]> Flannel: Thanks a lot
<JFCake> mechdave, amigo
<Smegzor> i'm going back to knoppix.  this is nuts
<JFCake> I've disconnected and did exactly what I did when I was on the internet
<JFCake> and it worked while I was disconnected
<CaptainMorgan> extor,  too much overhead? ubuntu maybe aims to be simplistic and efficient
<JFCake> Thank yall for listening folks
<ramiel77> i tried getting my bm4328 driver to work with ndiswrapper and it didn't work any suggestions?
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor: actual knoppix with ntfs support ?
<cottima> Keep safe everyone.
 * extor isn't satisfied with that explanation
<mechdave> Will, Ok now type into your terminal sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Smegzor> i have the latest version and 5.1.1
<Will> FastZ, basically I've tried to install Ubuntu multiple times through the Live CD and install right off of the CD without going into the demo, but every time I reboot the system has a message that just says "Missing operating system". It always completes the installation process, but never works upon reboot
<mechdave> JFCake, How did you go?
<Will> mechdave, alright
<CaptainMorgan> unless someone else chimes in, it'll have to do extor
<alraune> ﻿Smegzor:go ahead..
<CaptainMorgan> otherwise, there's always google
<JFCake> Its all good
<JFCake> it installed perfectly
<Smegzor> loading 5.3.1 now (the dvd version)
<FastZ> ramiel77, could you paste the output of 'lspci' in a pastebin and then paste the link to the pastebin post?
<FastZ> pastebin | ramiel77
<DamienG> How can I tell what type of RAM I need, I'm buying 2GB soon and don't want to eff up.
<FastZ> pastebin!
<mechdave> FastZ, We are trying to acertain if will still has a filesystem on his partitions
<FastZ> eh, i dunno how to manipulate the ubottu
<JFCake> disconnecting worked
<CaptainMorgan> !pastebin | ramiel77
<ubottu> ramiel77: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DamienG> It's !pastebin
<JFCake> anywho, I'll continue the installation now by restarting my computer
<JFCake> thanks
<Will> mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28606/
<DamienG> How can I tell what type of RAM I need, I'm buying 2GB soon and don't want to eff up.
<mechdave> JFCake, I am glad to hear that, I read after you left that it would only work with a cd image and not a dvd image
<alraune> uu, roshan doesn't comeback from reboot...
<CaptainMorgan> DamienG, that might be a question suited for the motherboard's manufacturer
<mechdave> Will, Hmmmm one minute
<nickrud> DamienG sudo lshw will tell you what type of chips you're using now ...
<FastZ> Will, mechdave, do you think that could be something to do with the MBR?  Will, are you duel booting?  Can you boot into Windows?
<administrator_> ramiel????
<administrator_> ramiel77, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=1501
<Will> FastZ, Ubuntu removed Windows.
<ramiel77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28607/
<Will> Luckily I do not want to dual-boot
<mechdave> FastZ, I am guessing that he has lost the grub install on his mbr
<Derander> Does anyone know where I can go to get help with Wine?
<Flannel> Derander: #winehq
<cobber2005> hello, can anyone help me with a flicker problem in Hardy?
<Will> mechdave, my install is on a DVD as opposed to a CD, could this be a problem?
<Will> mechdave, er, not the install, but the ISO is burned onto a DVD
<obidiah> cobber2005: yes
<mechdave> Will, the .iso is burned as a file or as a filesystem?
<cobber2005> obidiah, thanks, it happens afiter I suspend and then wake up
<Will> mechdave, I'm not sure
<mechdave> Will, well it did boot from the cd
<cobber2005> the screen flickers whenever the system is under load/
<ramiel77> ubottu, CaptainMorgan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28607/
<ubottu> ramiel77: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obidiah> are you switching from metacity back into compiz
<Will> mechdave, yes
<CaptainMorgan> ramiel77, what are you showing me ? I was only assisting FastZ with the bot manipulation :)
<cobber2005> I don't really know what metacity is.  Compiz is the animation stuff in the UI, right?  I have that turned off.
<Will> mechdave, I saw you were talking to that one guy JFcake, and you said something about it not working off of a DVD
<mechdave> Will, there is not a problem with your cd but I think we have a problem with your master boot record... try sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<FastZ> Will, mechdave, can you access gParted in an Ubuntu liveCD while on that computer?  that should show you the labels for the partitions... it might not be /dev/sda2 for your what you're trying to get into
<mechdave> Will, He was using a different install method al together
<CaptainMorgan> mechdave, choudesh walked him through grub-install
<CaptainMorgan> just an fyi
<mechdave> CaptainMorgan, Right... Hmmmm strange
<ramiel77> CaptainMorgan, sorry, someone told me to put the results of lspci into pastebin so i could get help with my wireless driver
<mechdave> FastZ, Good idea
<Will> mechdave, I'm going to try that again anyway
<Michael_> Hey
<mechdave> Will,  scratch that
<FastZ> haha, ramiel77, ubottu is a bot....
<Will> Mechdave, alright.
<Michael_> how do i chmod 644 a folder and its contents and subdirectories
<lginn02> Can i use desklets in ubuntu??
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, chmod 644 /dir/ -R
<Will> FastZ, explain what I'm trying to do again?
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, you might need an asterisk in there... chmod 644 /dir/* -R
<mechdave> Will, type sudo apt-get install gparted
<Will> mechdave, alright
<alraune> i fixed roshan's xorg.conf and told him to reboot, though I ensured he had a live cd, he's not coming back ,  as I log out now, there is a /etc/x11/xorg.conf backup, waited 20 min now n8
<FastZ> Will, when you boot up into the Ubuntu LiveCD, go to System>Administration>Partition Editor
<mechdave> FastZ, it is there is it?
<ramiel77> FastZ, sorry, i didn't know that, this is the results of lspci ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/28607/ and the ndiswrapper -l results bcmwl5 : driver installed
<ramiel77> 	device (14E4:4328) present
<Will> FastZ, I did what mechdave said
<mechdave> Will, is it installed?
<FastZ> mechdave, it should be already part of the OS
<Will> mechdave, it was already installed apparently
<Will> mechdave, where do I find it?
<FastZ> ramiel77, have you rebooted the laptop?
<Sylphid> ramiel77, whats in lshw -C network
<cobber2005> obidiah:  Do you know how to fix the flickering?
<mechdave> Will, ok in the terminal type sudo gparted
<ramiel77> FastZ, I did reboot the laptop
<Will> mechdave, it's open
<mechdave> Ok what does it say?
<Deus_Gear> could someone tell me how I can apply this patch: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=15627&action=view ?
<ramiel77> sylphid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28608/
<The_Warlock> did anybody work with cssh on cygwin?
<forcearch> How do I install a 32-bit program(.deb) in 64-bit ubuntu?
<Will> mechdave, there's 3 partitions
<unop> !chroot | forcearch
<ubottu> forcearch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Sylphid> ramiel77, try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<forcearch> How do I install a 32-bit program(.deb) in 64-bit ubuntu? <--- using hardy btw.
<mechdave> Will, is the swap contained in the extended partition?
<ramiel77> sylphid, then what?
<unop> forcearch, you can't do that normally, you have to setup a seperate compartment to install 32 bit applications in
<Will> /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, and in /dev/sda2 there's /dev/sda5 mechdave.
<forcearch> unop: couldn't you like, forcearch previously?
<forcearch> seems like it doesn't work now..
<lginn02> how do i install a desklet in ubuntu
<mechdave> Will,  What are the labels?
<Sylphid> ramiel77, see if lshw -C network changed
<forcearch> or I might be doing it wrong
<mechdave> Will, sorry mountpoints
<unop> forcearch, what? i don't follow you
<Deus_Gear> could someone tell me how I can apply this patch: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=15627&action=view ?
<Will> mechdave, /dev/sda2 is extended
<mechdave> Will, is there with the mount point /boot?
<Will> doesn't say if it's a swap, how would I check this mechdave?
<ramiel77> sylphid, it's capabilities no longer include bus_master
<The_Warlock> I dont get the sub-menus in the cssh window when i compile it in cygwin
<Will> uhhhhhh
<mechdave> Will, it should say linux-swap in the filesystem column
<Sylphid> ramiel77, the configuration line should have a section saying driver=ndiswrapper
<Will> mechdave, it says this for /dev/sda5
<FastZ> Will, mechdave, what are you guys trying to locate in swap?  try mounting /dev/sda1 and then checking out what all parts of the FS got installed.  if you can find the grub menu in /boot/grub/menu.lst then paste that in a pastebin
<forcearch> unop sudo dpkg --forcearchitecture -i NAMEOFDEB.deb something like that. It worked in 7.10 I think
<ramiel77> sylphid, there is no line saying driver=ndiswrapper
<nickrud> The_Warlock maybe you should be asking about compiling under cywin in a cygwin channel
<Will> FastZ, I'll try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mechdave> FastZ, I am trying to get an idea what is contained in his extended and also if there is a /boot partition
<unop> forcearch, don't ever do that unless you know exactly what the consequences of that action are ..
<FastZ> Will, you'll have to find a way to mount /dev/sda1 first
<forcearch> unop: it doesn't even work now...
<Will> FastZ, how?
<mechdave> Will, it won't work yet
<FastZ> Will, not sure yet,
<Smegzor> hmm..  when I try to resize the ntfs partition with qtparted, it appears to get part way through then I get an empty dialog and it stops.  Does this mean I can't resize it?
<unop> forcearch, that will force the package to be installed .. but _does not_ guarantee it will work - infact i'd be surprised if the package worked at all
<mechdave> will I think we shall try to mount /dev/sda1
<Will> Ok
<FastZ> mechdave, usually the only thing in the extended partition is the swap, nothing really of value should be in there...i dont think
<nickrud> forcearch isn't it --force-architecture ?
<mechdave> Will, sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<forcearch> nickrud I'm not sure.
<mechdave> FastZ, that is what I was thinking, I just wanted to make sure
<nickrud> forcearch check man dpkg
<thenewguy> hey guys i am having trouble with pidgin. It refuses to launch, i tried doing from the terminal but still nothing.
<Will> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<Will> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<mechdave> Will, that is ok
<unop> nickrud, he's trying to force a 32bit app to install on his 64bit system
<thenewguy> also reinstalled it from synaptic
<Sylphid> ramiel77, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<mechdave> Will, ok cd /mnt
<nickrud> unop yeah, that's what force-architecture does
<Will> mechdave, then?
<mechdave> ls
<unop> nickrud, not a wise thing to do - is what i am getting at
<unop> :)
<FastZ> Will, mechdave, I gotta split guys.  Sorry i cant stick around and help longer.  good luck Will
<mechdave> Will, ls /boot/grub/
<Will> thank you FastZ
<mechdave> FastZ, no worries thanks for your input... appreciated
<Deus_Gear> could someone tell me how I can apply this patch: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10395#c4
<nickrud> unop if he has the ia32 libs installed ...
<Will> mechdave: ls: cannot access /boot/grub/: No such file or directory
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 10395 in Video(DRI) "DRI is not working with 945GME" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<thenewguy> anyone?
<Sylphid> ramiel77, then try installing the wireless drivers via System > Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help me with some VMWare Server issues?
<forcearch> nickrud which I do...
<Drk_Guy> !VMWare
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mechdave> Will, do a ls > ls.txt and paste the contents of ls.txt to pastebin
<Drk_Guy> !VMWare Server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware server
<Blaqlight> how do I add a specific profile to a terminal command so that on launch it will load it. (Bash)
<Will> mechdave, bash: ls.txt: Permission denied
<nickrud> unop not something I'd do myself, or recommend but forcearch  says he's done it before, so no reason not to give the right syntax ;)
<forcearch> nickrud for the record I installed crossover pro with it previously
<mechdave> Will, try ls /mnt > ~/ls.txt
<unop> nickrud, ok, i'll just wash my hands off of this affair :)
<forcearch> and I really wish that avg/avast would release 64-bit versions of their .debs...
<ramiel77> sylphid, i'll try
 * nickrud crosses his fingers in the general direction of that abomination crossover  ;p
<mechdave> then gedit ~/ls.txt
<mechdave> Will, then gedit ~/ls.txt
<CaptainMorgan> thenewguy, what do you mean by "nothing" happens? the program simply never appears on your desktop, correct? run ps -aux or add | grep pidgin to see if you can locate its process
<ice_cream> Blaqlight, ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc not enough?
<mechdave> Will, then pastebin it
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help me with some VMWare Server issues?
<sarah2> what do you do with pkg build files like http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/bluediving/bluediving/PKGBUILD ?
<forcearch> nickrud well what else am I supposed to do if I wish to run windows programs when wine doesn't work that well...
<Will> mechdave, I'll put it in pastebin
<amod> HI
<mechdave> Will, righto
<ramiel77> sylphid, it's says the driver is installed
<nickrud> forcearch just a joke. I run stuff in virtualbox if I must
<Will> mechdave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28614/
<CaptainMorgan> forcearch, or construct your system as a dual booting system :)
<Sylphid> ramiel77, you may want to remove it and reinstall ... then reboot
<Bruners> forcearch: run programs that are just as good or even better written for linux
<Blaqlight> ice_cream: yeah I had forgotten about those... old age you know, but then again I need to just use this particular profile for this one program. use default for all else.
<mechdave> Will, cd /boot
<mechdave> then ls > ~/ls.txt again
<CaptainMorgan> thenewguy, did you locate its process ?
<thenewguy> CaptainMorgan: trying
<forcearch> Bruners: oh okay. Now show me HL2 for linux.
<ross> what are some of the free multiplayer games in ubuntu and where can i get them?
<CaptainMorgan> thenewguy, use: ps -aux | grep pidgin
<Will> mechdave, nothing happened
<forcearch> my pc isn't very stable on windows for some strange reason, actually
<wols> forcearch: valve is actually porting it :)
<forcearch> wols: sweet
<unop> which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  ls /boot | pastebinit
<CaptainMorgan> thenewguy, after running that command line, what is reported back ?
<mechdave> Will, it won't show any output but the file in ~/ls.txt will have changed
<PorkSoda> Ahh, since when/what is there a lil ^ to the drawer gnome applet.. I'm pissed! :] ;/
<lginn02> is there a program I need to get to install cursors and desklets???
<Will> mechdave, alright so what do I do now
<thenewguy> CaptainMorgan: yes it is running, but not appearing on desktop, i am also getting incoming messages
<Bruners> ross: http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Cube
<nickrud> oooh unop such a nice little one liner
<mechdave> Will, paste the contents of ~/ls.txt in pastebin again
<^V^> Hi, I'm running into a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/220857 when trying to compile v4l. Does anyone know of a workaround? I've installed the lum package already...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220857 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "linuxtv.org mercurial repository wont build against hardy kernel due to "disagrees about version of symbol videobuf_*" [Low,Won't fix]
<Will> oh
<Will> Hold on a second
<CaptainMorgan> thenewguy, check the system tray then... it's there somewhere if you're getting messages *and* you can view it's process... I thought maybe it was locking up, but if you're receiving messages that's good
<forcearch> at any rate, outs
<mechdave> Will, I am trying to see what your /boot directory looks like
<thenewguy> CaptainMorgan: i am so stupid, thanks allot
<CaptainMorgan> thenewguy, usually, the system tray will have an icon that represents pidgin as it is hidden, it does not look like a pidgin tho... :)
<boGGdy> I need some help partitioning
<CaptainMorgan> thenewguy,  np
<mactimes> Buenas
<ramiel77> sylphid, it didn't work, i still don't have ndiswrapper working
<ice_cream> Blaqlight, also fourth paragraph in the man bash    INVOCATION section talks about bash loading ~/.profile and other files if  bash --login is specified   (e.g. only .bashrc is loaded if bash is started as is)
<amod> HIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<mechdave> boGGdy, what would you like help with?
<Flannel> amod: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting please.
<ListenToMyMusic> when you apt-build world are already up to date packages built?
<boGGdy> mechdave, I'm a begginer with ubuntu... can we talk in prv?
<Deus_Gear> could someone tell me how I can apply this patch: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10395#c4
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 10395 in Video(DRI) "DRI is not working with 945GME" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<Will> mechdave, it didn't change
<mechdave> boGGdy, prefer not to mate as then we cancel out everyone elses help as well
<mechdave> Will, that is strange!!
<mechdave> Will, try just ls
<Will> mechdave, I think I messed something up
<Will> can we go through the steps again
<CaptainMorgan> Will you should have everything in your logs... no?
<CaptainMorgan> err... that's a stupid statement.. you don't have a system...
<Sylphid> ramiel77, is lshw -C network still showing no driver section?
<boGGdy> mechdave, I have my HDD partitioned, I used XP. I want to format only C: and to create there the partition for ubuntu. how do I do that?
<mechdave> Will, ok we will redirect the output stream to file with the    > operator
<Will> mechdave, I'm gonna try it again
<mechdave> Will, ls /boot > ~/ls.txt
<mechdave> boGGdy, do you want to remove windows altogether?
<boGGdy> mechdave, yes, but I want to be able to reinstall windows later
<CaptainMorgan> Deus_Gear, can't be much help as I've only had to do a couple in the past... but look over man patch
<amenado> boGGdy-> if your intention is to dual boot, always install windows first
<mechdave> boGGdy, ok you can run windows and ubuntu as a dual boot, if you install windows you will lose the ability to boot ubuntu
<amenado> boGGdy-> it will save you troubles later
<CaptainMorgan> Will, is it possible to install other OS's on your system? as in the past ?
<Deus_Gear> i tried looking over it
<Deus_Gear> i have no idea what im supposed to edit
<Deus_Gear> hehe
<Will> CaptainMorgan, for some reason it won't let me re-install Windows
<mechdave> Will, We are trying to retrieve your old ubuntu install
<nickrud> boGGdy or at least, leave the the first partition on the first disk empty, so you can install windows there later
<boGGdy> amenado: ok, after I install win... what options should I choose in the format screen?
<CaptainMorgan> Will, wow....
<CaptainMorgan> Will, try a different hdd ?
<Will> CaptainMorgan, want me to try to re-install it and tell you what the error is?
<CaptainMorgan> Will, for windows? sure
<Will> Hold on.
<amenado> boGGdy-> just leave enuff space for another partition (at least 10gigs) for your linux if you install windows first
<mechdave> Will, I had that problem once with my laptop
<CaptainMorgan> mechdave, unop et al, if this problem persists over more than one OS, it's obviously hardware specific ....
<boGGdy> amenado: I already have win installed, so I'll leave it there
<boGGdy> amenado: do I have to edit hda1?
<amenado> boGGdy-> most likely you have to resize your windows partition to leave room for linux..
<mechdave> Will, it is something to do with partitions on the hard drive, I removed all partitions with fdisk (linux version) and XP reinstalled fine
<amenado> boGGdy-> you only have one disk?
<mechdave> Will, where were we?
<boGGdy> amenado: yes, two partitions
<CaptainMorgan> mechdave, he's trying windows for the heck of it
<mechdave> CaptainMorgan, righto
<amenado> boGGdy-> you already have two partitions? what filesystem on each?
<bastid_raZor> vmware would have been a better/easier route to go for testing purposes
<boGGdy> amenado: ntfs, both
<mechdave> boGGdy, make sure that you retain windows on the first partition on the first drive otherwise it will not boot!
<bobertdos> ﻿amenado: I would guess it's a retail system that came with a recovery partition. Is that right, boGGdy?
<amenado> boGGdy-> then perhaps migrate the data you have on the second partition so you can then reformat it for linux usage
<Bruners> bastid_raZor: wont always give the same error codes when running in a virtual enviroment
<amenado> bobertdos-> yeah i forgot about that hidden partition for recovery..
<boGGdy> bobertdos: no, I have the first partition with the OS and the second is for... stuff. it's not a recovery partition
<dbbolton> what's the ideal kernel for an athlon 64 x2 4000+ ?
<mechdave> boGGdy, install ubuntu on the second partition
<Flannel> dbbolton: The generic kernel.  Either 32 or 64 bit.
<boGGdy> mechdave: do I hjave to edit the ntfs partition?
<boGGdy> *have
<dbbolton> Flannel, does the generic kernel support smp?
<Flannel> dbbolton: Of course
<bobertdos> ﻿boGGdy: Yes, but at least if you use that one, you won't risk XP itself.
<dbbolton> hm, didn't know that
<mechdave> boGGdy, I would reset the second partition as ext3
<Flannel> dbbolton: every kernel since Dapper has been for both SMP/UP
<boGGdy> bobertdos: it means I'll have to save my data from it
<mechdave> boGGdy, yes
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<dbbolton> Flannel, do they no longer develop a k8 kernel?
<bobertdos> ﻿boGGdy: Yeah, unless you let the partitioner resize the free space, like we were saying before.
<DeFirence> can anyone tell me why everyone hates iptables and routing so much? why is it impossible to get any help with it at all?
<boGGdy> mechdave: lat me ask you this: what type of partition should I create to install ubuntu on?
<Flannel> dbbolton: As of 6.10, there are no arch specific kernels, they're all in -generic (and -386 is available if -generic causes problems)
<SegFaultAX> ext43
<mechdave> boGGdy, I would use an ext3 partition
<SegFaultAX> ext3 sorry
<dbbolton> ok, thanks
<Flannel> dbbolton: The only reason Hardy has packages (transitional packages) for the arch ones is because dapper upgrades to it.
<boGGdy> OK, guys, I got it. I will rearange the space here and make another partition for ubuntu. thank you very much for your support
<mechdave> boGGdy, no worries... glad to help
<snadge> hey guys.. when i turn the brightness down on my laptop with a function key.. ubuntu supports that which is great.. but then after a while, the brightness automatically cranks up to full again?
<snadge> im getting frustrated with having to turn the brightness back down repeatedly.. to try to conserve battery ;)
<DeFirence> no one?
<DeFirence> :/
<Michael_> sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<snadge> DeFirence: really theres not a hell of a lot to know about iptables.. if you're looking to do something very advanced with it, generally you'd already be very knowledgeable in that area
<SegFaultAX> snadge: does your laptop have a light sensor that adjusts brightness based on ambient light
<amenado> DeFirence-> umm because it is difficult to comprehend and a mistake can be costly ; for example you may have thought you plugged a hole but really did not..that kind of thing
<Michael_> HELP ME
<Michael_> please
<Michael_> sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<Michael_> it's not working right
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, what's the question?
<snadge> SegFaultAX: my flatmate seems to think it does have a light sensor.. but i dont know how to configure/disable that?
<Michael_> [Sat Jul 19 23:35:15 2008] [error] [client 69.66.175.177] (8)Exec format error: exec of '/usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl' failed, referer: http://www.wrathpwn.co.nr/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<Will> Okay CaptainMorgan, got the message.
<Michael_> now apache says i should chmod it
<SegFaultAX> snadge: what kind of computer do you have
<snadge> its an MSI EX700 laptop
<DeFirence> snadge, i have a simple script that ive been trying to get working for weeks with no success, im starting to think its ubuntu related and that i should try it on another distro :/
<Michael_> and ive been  sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl all night trying to get  it to work
<snadge> DeFirence: what are you trying to do with iptables.. port forwarding, filtering, masquerading?
<Will> CaptainMorgan: Windows cannot be installed to this hard disk space. Windows must be installed to a partition formatted as NTFS.
<amenado> DeFirence-> furthermore, it is a customization issues, not everyone have similar network layouts, and number of devices and such
<jmoncayo> hey guys how can i make a graphic for the dump results of hcidump?
<Michael_> anyone know about apache error 8?
<SegFaultAX> snadge: have you looked in the bios for light sensor setttings?
<DeFirence> snadge, im trying to forward port x to external ip x.x.x.x:x via interface x
<amenado> jmoncayo-> you mean how to make a graph?
<jmoncayo> amenado: yep
<jmoncayo> =]
<DeFirence> snadge, ive been trying to find out what is wrong with my script for weeks, have hardly even slept
<DeFirence> its 6:45am again now
<snadge> DeFirence: so from an internal network, you want your gateway/router to forward a connection on an internal port, to a host on an external interface?
<DeFirence> and im still no further then i was 48 hours ago
<CaptainMorgan> Will very strange.... what would I do? seeing as everything has failed thus far... burn a copy of the kill disk or a partitioner and wipe out the filesystems its reporting, what does it have on there now? ext3? wipe that out.... but very strange.. the Windows installer should be able to format that partition to one suitable for it... as should ubuntu
<amenado> jmoncayo you have to put the data in some kind of table (massaging it)  and use graphing tools,
<Will> CaptainMorgan, it wouldn't let me format it.
<DeFirence> snadge, this is my script: http://defirence.pastebin.com/f3aff5364 - no one seems to be able to tell me the problem with it, but you should be able to see what it does pretty easily
<wein> sdfsoi
<amenado> DeFirence-> it would help if you have drawn the layout of your network to include all pertinent devices and services you'd like to serve or forward
<Michael_> Anyone here good with apache? Please?
<jmoncayo>  amenado: but is there any program already made for that? for hcidump in specific
<CaptainMorgan> did you review the bios Will  ? could it be encrypted ?
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, #apache
<Michael_> apache is out of good ideas
<Will> CaptainMorgan, how do I review the bios?
<Michael_> and is very angry with me
<amenado> jmoncayo-> i doubt it, but you can google for hcidump and graphing perhaps?
<DeFirence> amenado, its alot simpler then that, i just want my script to work and as far as i (and everyone thats looked at it) can tell theres nothing wrong?
<DeFirence> amenado, http://defirence.pastebin.com/f3aff5364
<SegFaultAX> snadge > go to System > Power Management > On Battery Power > Disable checkboxes
<DeFirence> take a look yourself :)
<CaptainMorgan> hit f2 or f12 when your system turns on and runs post... enter bios and examine the hdd settings
<amenado> DeFirence-> you may think it is that simple, but a good drawing speaks of thousand words..so can you draw one?
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer only if I send the print job a second time
<complexity> any ideas?
<Will> F12 goes into teh boot menu, so I'll try F2 CaptainMorgan.
<CaptainMorgan> Will have you tried a different hdd in this same system ?
<snadge> DeFirence: yeah what the other guys said.. that looks like a relatively complex script, and without knowing how you're trying to use it.. and for what purpose, and the layout of your network.. its very difficult to determine the cause of your problem
<Will> CaptainMorgan, no I only have one Hard Drive
<snadge> SegFaultAX: checking that now
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer only if I send the print job a second time
<SegFaultAX> snadge: cool, let me know if that helped
<DeFirence> amenado, im not so good with drawings, although ive made network diagrams before, my script doesnt revolve around the network, just one ppp connection
<CaptainMorgan> Will,  that should be another route to try when you get a chance to.... seeing as you're running into brick walls
<complexity> any ideas?
<amenado> DeFirence-> without a picture and lots of explanation, its hard to tell from what you pasted
<Will> CaptainMorgan, I'll consider it instead of getting more RAM.
<Will> be right back.
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer only if I send the print job a second time
<complexity> any ideas?
<Smegzor> I'm running the amd64 version of Ubuntu and I need the 32bit libraries installed.  Do I apt-get them and if so, what am I apt-getting ?
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, I'm still confused over your problem, be specific while being clear and coherent please
<DeFirence> amenado & snadge : [LocalHost] Port 10001 -> 41.240.13.5:2222 via ppp1
<DeFirence> its that simple really
<amenado> DeFirence-> it doesnt have to be an artist rendering, boxes, labels, cables, ip addresses and explanations to draw a layout is adequate
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer only if I send the print job a second time
<complexity> any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, on the surface it appears like a permissions problem.. but apache is funny, you may not be allowed to view anything set by the apache www-default user
<DeFirence> amenado, my script needs no ips or cables, its just 1 port and 1 ppp connection
<DeFirence> read above ^^
<CaptainMorgan> which you would need to change to yourself in apache.conf, httpd.conf, et al
<complexity> you r da suck
<snadge> SegFaultAX: it appears ubuntu is faulty.. when i disable the screen dimming thing, it stays at the brightness i set it.. the problem is when you have your brightness already set to minimum.. then it automatically makes it bright when you start using your laptop again
<CaptainMorgan> !patient | complexity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<amenado> DeFirence-> you are not getting the gist, without a picture or layout, there are so  many question back and forth..a picture is worht a thousand words..get it?
<CaptainMorgan> !patience | complexity
<ubottu> complexity: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DeFirence> amenado, ok, let me make a picture...
<snadge> SegFaultAX: but thankyou, disabling the automatic dimming has solved my problem for now
<cobber2005> heeeelp, after I suspend and wake back up in Hardy, the screen flickers!
<complexity> sorry, being impatient, can not find an answer anywhere!!!! <-- google master
<bsusa> hello all
<Michael_> captainmorgan: what should the permissions be set to (PS im setting them with the GUI not command prompt)
<unop> Michael_, sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<CaptainMorgan> Michael_, don't pm without asking permission first, thank you
<unop> Michael_, also make sure that the first line of the file has this.  #!/usr/bin/perl
<unop> Michael_, if it does, try changing it to  #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<Michael_> what?
<Michael_> im confused
<unop> first line of the file ...
<bobertdos> Hello, bsusa, how may we help you?
<bsusa> could someone please help me with a little issue. When i play a video on my pc it only displays the video in full screen mode and when im in window mode i dont see any video just a black screen with sound. Any suggestiond please?
<CaptainMorgan> unop he's been playing with chmods for awhile... can you express to him that apache uses a www-default user in its config that needs to be looked at as no matter what the chmod settings are, he'll be blocked out due to this apache config setting
<Gnea> bsusa: what program is it using to play?
<CaptainMorgan> which I previously tried explaining
<bsusa> VLC
<bobertdos> ﻿bsusa: and what format are you watching?
<bsusa> avi
<bsusa> flv seems to work
<Gnea> bsusa: does it automagically drop into fullscreen mode when it first starts?
<CaptainMorgan> not all the time, but it posed a problem for a number of systems I looked into
<bsusa> no in window mode.
<unop> CaptainMorgan, ownership of scripts in cgi-bin shouldn't matter rather, 755 in his case, doesn't ensure that www-data can execute the script - i beleive root owns it at the moment, so only root can execute the script
<CaptainMorgan> goodnight and/or goodday everyone, Will best of luck mate I'll be back later to check up on things
<CaptainMorgan> doh... www-data, my bad.. time for a needed rest :)
<Gnea> bsusa: is overlay turned on?
<unop> Michael_,  how's it going?
<bsusa> u mean in the video driver
<Gnea> settings->preferences
<Michael_> Horrible!
<unop> Michael_, try this, if you have't already.     sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<bsusa> settings->Preferences where bouts i have system-)preferences
<Gnea> it's a check option, can't miss it, should be right there
<Gnea> on video
<kmyst> anybody got a few minutes for some advice on some backup issue type questions?
<unop> Michael_, i.e.     sudo chmod +x /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<Michael_> i know
<unop> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Deus_Gear> ccould someone tell me how to install the latest kernel
<Gnea> bsusa: also see if you have any filters enabled
<bsusa> k 1 sec
<unop> Deus_Gear, sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install linux-image
<bsusa> sry i was looking in the wrong place ill check it out now 1 sec
<Deus_Gear> ty
<kmyst> i.e. backup the entire drive but it's encrypted
<Gnea> bsusa: np
<Michael_> its giving me no response
<Michael_> i enter the sudo password, then nothing
<unop> kmyst, do you want the backups encrypted too?
<jerry_> hey what up
<unop> Michael_, it shouldn't return anything meaning the command has completed successfully
<kmyst> unop: most definitely...what'd be the point backing up data and leaving it unencrypted? :)
<Deus_Gear> unop: it says "the update command takesno arguments"
<Michael_> how long does it take?
<Michael_> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<Michael_> thats what i put
<unop> Deus_Gear, type the command out properly
<unop> Deus_Gear, or better, copy and paste it in the terminal
<Michael_> it goes back to michael@ubuntu
<bobertdos> ﻿Michael_: that means it's done
<unop> Michael_, right, that means it has completed fine
<Michael_> ok
<Michael_> so...
<unop> Michael_, now, what does this return?  ls -ld /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<Michael_> whats the diagnosis?
<kmyst> unop: somehow i figure doing a dd if=/dev/sda of=drive.img type of command won't get me what i want since the drive is encrypted
<Michael_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 www-data www-data 23 2008-07-19 22:39 /usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<kmyst> granted i could craft a find | cpio command but that isn't going to be encrypted
<unop> kmyst, well, it would work -- but the resulting file wouldn't be encrypted (i should think so)
<Deus_Gear> k unop
<bsusa> k same thing i took off the overlay still nothing
<kmyst> unop: ya...thus my "problem"
<bsusa> it does the same thing in all the other players
<Michael_> You see, i'm trying to get perl to work, so I can build the first info bot "fueled by 4chan".
<kmyst> and simple backup is well...simple
<unop> kmyst, you could do something like .  dd id=/dev/sda | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -salt -in - -out encrypted.enc
<jerry__> mbeal
<unop> Michael_, what happens when you navigate to  http://localhost/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<Michael_> Internal Server Error
<Michael_> [Sun Jul 20 00:01:34 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (8)Exec format error: exec of '/usr/local/apache2/cgi-bin/hello.pl' failed
<bullgard4> Why do the outputs of /proc/net/route and the route command differ?
<unop> Michael_, pastebin the contents of hello.pl
<kmyst> unop: that could work...the thought i was wondering is that if i boot off a live cd and dd the drive in that manner would the resulting image be useful since the drive wasn't opened with luks?
<Michael_> its not that big
<Michael_> print "Hello World\n";
<DeFirence> amenado, ok i found some crappy program but i put something together...
<kmyst> or would i be backing up garbled random data? :)
<unop> Michael_, you are missing the shebang line .. the very first line must say this.   #!/usr/bin/perl
<Michael_> SHEBANG?
<Michael_> oh
<tritium> !enter | Michael_ (for the umpteenth time)
<ubottu> Michael_ (for the umpteenth time): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> kmyst, well, im not sure, i would presume that it wouldn't make sense
<ice_cream> lol
<Pox> g++_..deb is telling me that g++ is an unsatisfied dep O_O
<administrator_> wireless problems (still...)
<administrator_> anyone can help?
<amenado> DeFirence-> okay where is the paste link?
<administrator_> amenado, can u help me with some simple wireless stuff?
<Michael_> [Sun Jul 20 00:05:11 2008] [error] [client 69.66.175.177] malformed header from script. Bad header=Hello World: hello.pl, referer: http://www.wrathpwn.co.nr/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<thethirdmoose> Hello, I have a problem with sound. When I run alsaplayer with the -d plug:dmix command, it plays my file, otherwise, it doesn't. Can someone help me?
<kmyst> unop: yeah i'm not sure either...i was leaning towards opening the drive with luks and thus gaining access then backing up the data...a 1:1 copy a la cpio would be nice since a ton of data is video which doesn't lend well to compression unlike the rest of the filesystem
<amenado> administrator_-> ill try..what have you done so far?
<unop> Michael_, make this the second line.    print "Content-type: text/html\n\n";
<DeFirence> amenado, http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/8438/diagramab3.jpg
<Michael_> IT WORKS
<Michael_> PRAISE JESUS
<DeFirence> amenado, the app aligned everything to a big grid so it looks horrible but hopefully you get the picture?
<rraj-be> is there any application so i can ctreate video tutorila in my system...that is to record my screen
<rraj-be> is there any application so i can ctreate video tutorila in my system...that is to record my screen
<Michael_> so...I just need to include those two lines in every premade script i intend to run?
<rraj-be> is there any application so i can ctreate video tutorila in my system...that is to record my screen
<administrator_> amenado, i have a dell inspiron 1501, installed ubuntu 8.04, followed the guide on getting the wireless working using the ndiswrapper, wireless was all working, then i enabled the Ati proprietary driver and did a few updates (kernel based, just standard ubuntu apt-get stuff) and then restarted, now wireless doesnt work
<tritium> rraj-be: quit repeating.
<unop> kmyst, well, if you can mount your luks volume like that, then sure .. anything works
<thethirdmoose> Hello, I have a problem with sound. When I run alsaplayer with the -d plug:dmix command, it plays my file, otherwise, it doesn't. Can someone help me?
<kmyst> unop: a tarball that got encrypted would be ideal but a ton of wasted processing cycles would take place trying to compress multimedia files (which is ~90% of the drive)
<amenado> DeFirence-> ill give it a shot..anyhow how did you establish the ppp link? using a dialup modem?
<administrator_> amenado, redid (well did over) the ndiswrapper stuff to see if that would change anything, nothing happened... wireless still not working...
<rraj-be> sorry i thought i was not posted
<DeFirence> snadge, you can also take a look at the image if you like...
<unop> !screencast | rraj-be
<ubottu> rraj-be: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<DeFirence> amenado, pppoe
<tritium> rraj-be: it was posted three times
<rraj-be> now only i can see posts comming on screen extremly sorry
<administrator_> amenado, can u help
<administrator_> ?
<rraj-be> extremly sorry
<DeFirence> amenado, the script is part of ip-up so it runs when the connection is made and its passed the variables
<tritium> No problem, rraj-be.
<amenado> administrator_-> maybe..let me help out DeFirence and you next okay?
<Deus_Gear> hey is it weird
<rraj-be> my net is very slow and i got just updated
<unop> kmyst, you don't need to compress the tarball
<Deus_Gear> if compiz fusion works but it says direct rendering: no
<administrator_> amenado, k thankx
<unop> kmyst, or rather, you don't have to..
<rraj-be> any solution
<unop> !screencast | rraj-be
<ubottu> rraj-be: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<unop> rraj-be, pay attention
<kmyst> unop: this is true...old sysadmin habit :)
<amenado> DeFirence-> how was the ppp established? you have a serial port with a modem? how?
<administrator_> amenado, ive just spent like 4 hours trying to get this running since doing the update and im just starting to get a bit annoyed lol
<rraj-be> k
<DeFirence> <DeFirence> amenado, pppoe
<rraj-be> thanks a lot..i will have a look and i will come back
<Powerman> Hello all, first time in Ubuntu IRC. What is the best IRC program for Linux?
<rraj-be> :)
<kmyst> Powerman: irssi rules
<unop> !best | Powerman
<ubottu> Powerman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DeFirence> amenado, i just used pon ppp-connection-name and poff to start and stop the connections
<unop> Powerman, i suggest you start off with xchat - it's fairly simple
<amenado> DeFirence-> as you can see, there are several questions...  how was the ethernet established?  what do you have between you and the ISP?
<Powerman> <-- What I have now.
<bastid_raZor> Powerman; i like xchat, that is my opinion.
<bullgard4> Why do the outputs of /proc/net/route and the route command differ?
<Powerman> Okay, going to play around with X Chat a bit then. Be back later. :)
<DeFirence> amenado, the ethernet is connected to the lan connection at my house and i have a router thats on the network that handles all pppoe connections...
<DeFirence> amenado, the routing is not affected by that at all though
<tritium> That was quick, Powerman.
<unop> bullgard4, /proc/net/route represents addresses in hex while route does in decimal - other than that, it has some extra info
<amenado> DeFirence-> im going to request a better drawing to depict what you got, devices and all between the hosts..otherwise there are far too many question i have that i cant help administrator in quick time
<tritium> beth1234123: please watch the nick spam
<beth1234123> can anyone tell me how to get gksudo to not ask for a password
<amenado> DeFirence-> i dont even know if that server 41.240.x.x is in your lan or across the ISP..
<beth1234123> tritium, sorry I was trying to find one that wasnt in use
<administrator_> amenado, u understand my situation? any questions?
<thethirdmoose> beth1234123, gksudo has to ask for a password
<DeFirence> amenado, do you still not understand what im trying to do, you should see from the drawing i made that my equipment is irrelevant?
<amenado> DeFirence-> no, i dont understand sorry... you have to draw a better layout
<beth1234123> thethirdmoose, no way to change it like you can with sudoers
<DeFirence> amenado, the drawing says external ( ie, a external ip on the internet) why else would it go through the ppp connection
<thethirdmoose> beth1234123, sorry, I don't know
<beth1234123> thethirdmoose, with sudo
<DeFirence> sigh, ok seems like you cant help me then amenado
<amenado> DeFirence-> thats why i told you, your drawing does not depict what devices are in between..you cant even tell me how you are connecting to your ISP
<bastid_raZor> beth1234123; type sudo visudo then at the bottom add this : yourUsername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/gksudo
<DeFirence> amenado, there is nothing that i didnt draw that has any relevance to the script or what i am trying to do.
<amenado> DeFirence-> okay, i cant help you if you dont provide good info
<beth1234123> bastid_raZor, perfect... didn't think of that, thanks
<DeFirence> amenado, THERE IS NOTHING I DIDNT PROVIDE?!?
<bastid_raZor> beth1234123; you are familiar with vim right?
<tritium> DeFirence: calm down
<beth1234123> yes
<amenado> DeFirence-> you seemed to be pre-disposed that those info am seeking are irrelevant..
<bullgard4> unop: Your answer cannot be the whole truth: The 'route' output has a 'Router' column, /proc/net/route does not.
<DeFirence> amenado, the devices have no impact on this at all?
<bastid_raZor> beth1234123; okay, that should do it :)
<amenado> DeFirence-> how do you know the devices in-between has not impact?
<DeFirence> tritium, if you're following this discussion you would see why i am a little on edge...
<DeFirence> amenado, because im not an idiot
<beth1234123> but if i remember correctly it is actually nano in vi mode
<beth1234123> same thing i guess
<amenado> DeFirence-> i would not call you as such, am just trying to get a clearer picture
<tritium> DeFirence: that's no excuse.  Remain calm, and stay on topic, and don't use all-caps.
<bastid_raZor> beth1234123; i prefer vim and have vim set as my editor.
<DeFirence> amenado, the script needs to route port x to ip z via ppp1 - thats got nothing to do with equipment
<thethirdmoose> Can someone help me set up alsa with wine?
<Deus_Gear> w00t
<unop> bullgard4, the terms router and gateway can be used interchangeably - as routers are gateways to other subnets
<Deus_Gear> i got wireless, i got 3d rendering and direct rendering working
<Deus_Gear> im so happy
<amenado> DeFirence-> okay i give up, you are unwilling to provide the info i seek
<Deus_Gear> thanks unop
<DeFirence> amenado, uhm, you're asking me for off topic info
<unop> Deus_Gear, yw
<DeFirence> amenado, i may as well give you my address, phone number etc too, itll be just as, if not more helpfull
<DeFirence> helpful*
<tritium> DeFirence: you're highly offtopic.  Please stop.
<amenado> DeFirence-> no it is not, what if the devices in between also provides routing and forwarding?
<Deus_Gear> i cant believe all my headaches were just a kernel recompile away
<DeFirence> tritium, i am not.
<DeFirence> amenado, ok, what if i say pppX is a direct connection to the internet?
<bullgard4> unop: Ah, this is a very goog explanation. Thank you very much.
<DeFirence> since it is...
<thethirdmoose> Can someone please help me with alsa and wine?
<DeFirence> amenado, do you know what a pppoe connection is?
<jerry__> fffffffff
<amenado> DeFirence-> how did that ip address of 192.168.0.99 got assigned to your host?
<unop> jerry__, no spam, thanks
<DeFirence> amenado, that is eth0's ip
<DeFirence> the ppp connection's ip is dynamic, as you can see in my script it is $IP
<DeFirence> @ amenado
<jerry__> just add justing stuff
<amenado> DeFirence-> and your gateway ip address is?
<anolis_> how do i connect to a wep encrypted access point?
<DeFirence> amenado, GW="$5"
<Agent_bob> i think i need madwifi for an atheros card ?    where does one find madwifi for dapper ?
<DeFirence> $GW is the ppp connection's gateway ip
<tritium> Agent_bob: they're provided automatically in the restricted drivers
<kmyst> unop: looks like i came up with a workable solution: duplicity will allow me to hobble together enough of what i need to accomplish
<Agent_bob> tritium so i have to use the i386 kernel to get madwifi to work  and have to use i686 kernel to get ati vidio to work ???
<administrator_> anyone else can help with wireless?
<anolis_> whenever i try to connect to wep, i input the wep key and it looks like its doing something but then eventually it asks me for the key again, i know i have the right key, cause it works on windows
<unop> kmyst, is that duplicity - a name of an app or do you mean a mirrored volume?
<DeFirence> amenado, are you starting to understand?
<kmyst> unop: name of an app
<administrator_> anolis_, are u sure ur not using WPA or WPA2 sec?
<anolis_> it is a 10 digit hex key, and i select 64/128bit hex from the drop down list
<unop> kmyst, ahh, cool
<anolis_> absolutely sure administrator_
<administrator_> anolis_, type iwlist scanning in a term and make sure....
<amenado> DeFirence-> i will give up..i have far too many questions to ask, guessing what gw, ip, if and such ...
<anolis_> i have a 2wire sw1000 home gateway
<administrator_> amenado, can u help me with my wireless now?
<DeFirence> amenado, sorry for not wanting to give you useless info, but ive gone through my set up with about 50 people over the last 2 weeks trying to get this working and i do not wish to waste any more of your time or mine
<kmyst> unop: straight up command line driven, highly configurable...roll your own type of solution :)
<anolis_> it isn't capable of anything but wep
<Agent_bob> tritium ?
<LumpyCam> anolis_: have you tried entering the key in hex and or plaintext
<kdb424> Can someone help me with a boot issue of ubuntu on a Macbook Pro?
<amenado> DeFirence-> okay, i wish you luck to get help with minimal info
<DeFirence> amenado, again you want to ask questions that are clearly in the pastebin?
<unop> kmyst, will keep that at the back of my brain if i ever find out rsync to be incapable :)
<DeFirence> amenado, omg
<DeFirence> amenado, there is nothing i havnt given you
<anolis_> LumpyCam, i selected hex from the drop down list, i have also done it manually in the terminal
<DeFirence> amenado, have you ever looked at the script?
<administrator_> amenado, can u help me now then?
<kdb424> Has anyone else installed ubuntu on a mac?
<anolis_> LumpyCam, "iwconfig wlan0 key XX:XX:XX:XX:XX"
<amenado> DeFirence-> if i may suggest, provide info on your paste such as external ip towards isp is such..
<DeFirence> amenado, its a 8 line script...
<kmyst> unop: ya i'd rsync but it wouldn't work well for my scenario
<anolis_> kdb424, yes it has been done
<Agent_bob> anyone know a source of "madwifi" for dapper i686 kernel ?
<LumpyCam> anolis_: try prepending the hex key with 0x if you havent yet.
<amenado> DeFirence-> as you have stated many had tried to assist you and somehow cannot comprehend what you got..then im falling in the same trap
<DeFirence> amenado, no, you are the first one not to understand what im doing
<anolis_> hmm lemme try.
<DeFirence> amenado, the rest simply cant find the problem
<DeFirence> amenado, i dont understand what you dont understand :(
<kdb424> anolis_ : I PM'd you
<LumpyCam> anolis_: how about essid? the key should be ok.
<administrator_> amenado, can u help?
<mbrigdan> is there any way I can disconnect a host that I have found on my network?
<anolis_> LumpyCam, you can vnc into my box if you want, i can show you whats going down
<amenado> administrator ill try..you have already loaded ndiswrapper? what happened after
<kdb424> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu on a mac? Please PM me
<Flannel> kdb424: What arch?
<anolis_> LumpyCam, yes essid is good to.
<amenado> administrator_-> does it establish an association to your AP ?
<Flannel> !dualboot | kdb424
<ubottu> kdb424: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LumpyCam> anolis_: I hate ubuntu+wifi. i'm on debian
<administrator_> amenado, ok, it loads up, i can use iwlist scanning, but when i try and configure a wireless network with all the correct settings, it sits there attempting to connect for about 90 seconds and then just says disconnected
<asmo[B]> kdb424: laptop?
<administrator_> amenado, nope it doesnt associate wif the AP
<asmo[B]> kdb424: do you have OS X installed?
<bullgard4> What does the entry 'auto lo' in /etc/network/interfaces mean?
<anolis_> LumpyCam, i might switch to slackware. but iunno
<kdb424> Yea I have OSX
<anolis_> LumpyCam, it would be great if i could get this working so i don't have to use vmware to connect
<asmo[B]> kdb424: have you tried using bootcamp?
<kdb424> I followed the guide on the forums, but I can't get it to boot from reefit
<kdb424> I am using bootcamp
<amenado> administrator_-> when you do your iwlist wlan0 scan  you see your own AP? and you are doing this on the clear right? not with WPA or WPA2 or wep ?
<Agent_bob> ah sourceforge.net has madwifi   i'll try that.
<LumpyCam> bullgard4: it brings up loopback address, localhost
<asmo[B]> kdb424: core2duo?
<anolis_> good idea Agent_bob
<kdb424> asmo[B] : yes
<administrator_> amenado, i can see my AP, i tried it with all the correct settings, then ive tried with WPA2 and WEP aswell, still nothing
<thethirdmoose> I'm having really weird audio problems.
<thethirdmoose> Why does audio only work in a few apps, like aplayer?
<thethirdmoose> *alsaplayer
<administrator_> amenado, and yea this is my AP, im not smart enuff to try and hack someone elses when i cant even connect to my own... lol
<amenado> administrator, which chip  your wifi uses again?
<paul_5666> hey, does anyone know something to convert a divx file to DVD format so i can burn?
<asmo[B]> kdb424: what errors?
<administrator_> amenado, the dell 1501, its a Broadcom one, the one everyone seems to have trouble with B43 i think
<anolis_> paul_5666, "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg; man ffmpeg"
<kdb424> asmo[B] : No error. I just can't boot from reefit. It never gets past the penguin
<paul_5666> anolis_: rgr
<bullgard4> LumpyCam: What do you mean by 'to bring up'?
<amenado> administrator ahh the infamouse bc43xx? then we are both out of luck, i've tried that many times and just couldnot get it to work
<amenado> bcm43xx*
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; tovid is a possibly solution
<Agent_bob> oh one other thing.   will i have to have the kernel source to compile "madwifi"  ?
<anolis_> amenado, bcm43xx is deprecated for the most part, b43 and b43legacy are much better
<administrator_> amenado, lol no problems then, ubuntu just seems to love it so lol
<psynophile> hello, i have a dual monitor setup, nvidia 7600 card running the nvidia drivers, is there a way to have one monitor standard and have the other monitor be rotated 90 degrees?
<ubuntu> i'm in the middle of an ubuntu installation right now, it got to about 90% and then it said "failed to install grub on hd0." the first two partitions on this disk are NTFS with windows on them. if i skip installing grub, my old bootloader should still be there and i can still get into windows and add ubuntu to the bootloader later, right?
<anolis_> hmmm wonder if i could use another wireless card, maybe it would connect
<LumpyCam> bullgard4: it's part of the init scripts that intialize the loopback address ans inet
<administrator_> amenado, one other easy problem to do with grub
<amenado> administrator_-> you'd see a lot of postings on that, broadcom chips is difficult to get working on ubuntu
<spoo1> can someone tell me what I would have to write in xorg.conf to add the resolution 1366x768 for an LCD tv as my only visual output?
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: does it have a gui?
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; yes
<administrator_> amenado, when it updated the kernel grub seemed to become hostile, it hasnt got my windows install in menu.lst.. how do i find it?
<spoo1> ????
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: thanks
<bastid_raZor> psynophile; you should be able to do that in nvidia-settings
<mbrigdan> is there any way I can knock a host of my network?
<bastid_raZor> mbrigdan; wireless network?
<amenado> administrator_-> you can type fdisk -l  and find out which one is ntfs where I would assume is the windows, then modify your menu.lst to have the windows entry entered
<psynophile> bastid_raZor: thank you for taking the time to answer my question, but i've tried nvida-settings, and maybe there's something i'm doing wrong, but when i hit the option it rotates both monitors, not just one
<administrator_> amenado, thanx heaps
<spoo1> can someone tell me what I would have to write in xorg.conf to add the resolution 1366x768 for an LCD tv as my only visual output?
<amenado> administrator_-> no sweat..
<DeFirence> quick question: how can i install ubuntu core only from the ubuntu desktop cd?
<Agent_bob> administrator_ sudo fdisk -l    will list all partitions it can find.
<administrator_> amenado, keep up the good work :)
<Flannel> DeFirence: You can't.  You need the Alternate CD
<DeFirence> Flannel, meh.. that kinda sucks
<mbrigdan> bastid_raZor: well, I think they are connecting through wireless but i'm not sure, I just found a host I don't seem to know, so i'm want to kick it off and see if something I own goes down
<spoo1> ANYONE?
<amenado> administrator when you get better, you can come back and assist too :P
<DeFirence> Flannel, is there any net inst or console only iso i can download thats small?
<Flannel> !nickspam > eie
<ubottu> eie, please see my private message
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: where do i acess tovid?
<anolis> apparently its just the card, cause i just tried another wifi card and it worked
<Flannel> DeFirence: Grab the minimal ISO, it's 8MB.  You'll still have to download packages though.
<Flannel> !minimal | DeFirence
<LumpyCam> mbrigdan: this would lockout a host using iptables: /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --syn -s X.X.X.X/32 -j DROP
<ubottu> DeFirence: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kdb424> asmo[B] : Any ideas?
<kEeBoD> :-<
<DeFirence> 8mb wow
<mbrigdan> bastid_raZor: I was going to try matching their MAC address, but that might just screwup my router
<bastid_raZor> mbrigdan; you could start using MAC filtering which would allow only the mac addess' you add to your router to connect. i do the same thing
<DeFirence> ty Flannel <3
<Agent_bob> DeFirence you could install then remove all non-essential packages and add back anything you want.
<legend2440> spoo1:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DeFirence> Agent_bob, kinda a mission :P
<kEeBoD> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<HappyHater> spoo1, try gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<kEeBoD> what does that mean :-s
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: How does that work? Wouldn't I have to lock out a host using my router?
<DeFirence> amenado, just btw: connection to port 10001 on 192.168.0.99 (eth0), packets get marked and then forwarded to 196.14.172.105:6667 through the ppp connection that the marked packets are routed through
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; access? you mean after you've installed it?
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: yes
<DeFirence> amenado, ignore the ip...
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, thank you again.... for some reason it will not hold....
<kEeBoD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28621/
<LumpyCam> mbrigdan: that would be the best way.
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; it is listed under applicatiion>sound&video for me
<Agent_bob> DeFirence just said it could be done with your disk   that's all
<mbrigdan> bastid_raZor: MAC filtering isn't really effective, especially since I think this guy might know something, as my network is WPA protected
<kEeBoD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<DeFirence> Agent_bob, hehe, thnx though :)
<kEeBoD> thats the method i followed
<mbrigdan> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DeFirence> 9mb iso is 9mb :D
<kEeBoD> everything went on in the way it shud have :(
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: nope =(
<administrator_> amenado, just a theory question, my grub menu.lst has entries for all diff ubuntu kernels... like 2.6.24-16, 18, 19
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: I don't want to lock him off my computer, I want to kick him off my network, preferably in a violent, system crashing way.
<administrator_> amenado, can i get rid of all the ones that arent 19
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: any other solutions?
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: i woudl prefer a GUI
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; you can add it to the menus then.. let me find the path
<Agent_bob> "<DeFirence> 9mb iso is 9mb :D" plus the 400m of packages you'll probably dl
<bullgard4> LumpyCam: Thank you for explaining.
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: ok then
<DeFirence> Agent_bob, all i want is iptables, ip route and ip rule in vmware :p
<amenado> administrator sure, if you dont have use for them, perhaps also remove the corresponding /lib/modules/xxxx-16 18 19
<DeFirence> Agent_bob, im going into my third week of struggling with a simple routing script so i figure i should prepare...
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; tovidgui is the binary .. you can use that to add it ..
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: so ill aptget that?
<bastid_raZor> mbrigdan; have you tried changing your password?
<administrator_> amenado, kk, also how would i add my windows partition... title is easy, root is the same as the linux one, kernel??? what would i do? and initrd???
<LumpyCam> mbrigdan: what type of network and connection does this host have?
<Agent_bob> DeFirence heh yeah but this is not debian   and surely not gentoo      are you sure you have selected the right distro for the job ?     just asking.    and i'll back out now.
<H3d93> Right, so I was told I could find help here with an Ubuntu Install I'm trying?
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; tovid is the package you will want.
<mbrigdan> bastid_raZor: my whole family uses the network. and I don't want to have to switch all the passwords again, given that they are all connected and using it ATM
<amenado> administrator_->   root            (hd0,0)
<B00daW> Anybody have experience installing Ubuntu on a VM?
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: ive got that already and its installed, so how do i get it to open a gui?
<amenado> administrator_->   chainloader     +1
<B00daW> I'm using VirtualBox and I have an ATI graphics card.
<asmo[B]> if I mention wine problems here is someone going to just tell me to go to their channel...
<B00daW> I installed the drivers, but it doesn't seem like they're loaded.
<administrator_> amenado and? anything else?
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: nmap gives my a best guess that they are using Windows XP SP2, and they must be using wireless, as I have the router in front of me
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; in a terminal type tovidgui
<H3d93> Anyone know anything about installing Ubuntu on a partition already formed?
<DeFirence> Agent_bob, i used to use debian, now im using ubuntu as my desktop but ive been trying to get my simple routing script working for weeks so im moving to a clean install in a virtual machine till i get it working...
<B00daW> Games are running super slow.
<legend2440> spoo1: perhaps   1366x768  is not possible with your video card   type xrandr in terminal and see what options are
<bastid_raZor> mbrigdan; if the unknown host has your password then their isn't much you can do except change it..
<asmo[B]> steam keeps crashing
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 yes
<administrator_> amenado anything else???
<bastid_raZor> mbrigdan; or add mac filtering which would be a wise move.
<Agent_bob> administrator_ you can follow that with->  boot      # but it's not really needed
<mbrigdan> bastid_raZor: it might be something I own though, and just can't figure out
<amenado> administrator_-> here is my reference http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<LumpyCam> mbrigdan: is your router secure, encrypted etc
<bastid_raZor> mbrigdan; heh, okay then.
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: ues
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: *yes
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : could you put your question more precisely ??
<H3d93> Alraune, I have a clean 10 GB partition on a windows machine I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto.
<sajuuk> hey guys, what german-english dictionaries are there available for ubuntu?
<jesse_> hey anyone in here use mythbuntu
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : you will run the installer from cd ?
<jesse_> or know the channel for mythbuntu
<Flannel> jesse_: #mythbuntu
<sajuuk> wot is mythbuntu?
<alraune> sajuuk:ff extension  and others
<mbrigdan> bastid_raZor: also, MAC addresses are very easily spooffed, mine is currently set to: DE:FA:CE:D0:00:00 :P
<kEeBoD> is there a separate channel for hardy? :/
<sajuuk> ah
<Flannel> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<H3d93> Alraune, Yes, I get to the install and I have to do the manual install, I don't know what to do from there.
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: thanks mate, working!
<LumpyCam> mbrigdan: does the router configuration allow you drop his dhcp lease, or lock his MAC out? change to wpa
<bastid_raZor> psynophile; actually, i don't see a way to rotate in nvidia-settings.
<kEeBoD> my resolution was working proper on 7.04. but its not working on 8 :(
<jesse_> is anyone familiar w/ lirc.. i forget the command to view active output of lirc to see whether or not tis seeing my signals
<sajuuk> mbrig, change your encryption to wpa
<sajuuk> wep's can be cracked in five minutes
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: I am using WPA, i'll see if I can drop him. Also: would a flood of large pings do anything?
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : don't install from within windows. After the installer came up, one of the first things you'll be asked..
<kEeBoD> everytime i boot, its askin me to select a video driver :-<
<administrator_> amenado, wow, also, how do u add a grub password...?
<bastid_raZor> mbrigdan; i do not know of a way to kick someone off your network unless you prevent them from connecting to it.
<panfist> can anyone point me to a good how-to for grub installation
<administrator_> amenado, infact dw
<bastid_raZor> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kEeBoD> and its selecting a driver named 'vesa' by default :|
<administrator_> amenado, ive asked u far too much for one day lol
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; glad i could help.
<sajuuk> mbrigdan, can you briefly restate whats happening?
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : is about partiton. There you can select manual and then your free 10g.
<amenado> administrator_-> i reference that link for anything related to grub..password should be there noh
<amenado> ?
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, will that be the same since its a tv not a regular monitor?
<LumpyCam> mbrigdan: change your key and reboot the router
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: whats the difference between mpeg2enc and ffmpeg encoding?
<H3d93> Alraune, This is on the Live Cd's menu? I hit install and I can select the blank 10GB Partition?
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : Ubuntu will install a bootloader to your  MBR, usually detecs the win system and includes it for dual_boot
<mbrigdan> sajuuk: I found a remot host on my network with nmap, and I want to forcibly disconnect him. Or I did...
<sajuuk> nmap....
<sajuuk> i swear i have seen that on... backtrack?
<asmo[B]> how do I check recent updates to a program?
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: bastid_raZor: NVM, it seems that the "unknown host" was my dad. Oops. Guess those ping floods were a bit misplaced.
<asmo[B]> *done by the update manager...
<sajuuk> LOL
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : First make shure the cd is alright(check media for defects)  2) Disable virusProtect in Bios 3) Boot from cd..
<panfist> that wiki page for grub does not help me because i have never installed grub in the first place...when i get to "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1" it says file not found
<LumpyCam> mbrigdan: its not nice to DoS daddy
<sajuuk> nice one mbrigdan
<H3d93> Alraune, Right.
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; i've always used ffmpeg .. why .. it works so why mess with something that works. google knows all :)
<psynophile> bastid_raZor: it seems to be mostly because of this TwinView thing, before i do it, let me ask you this: do you think that the opensource nvidia drivers would have this capability?
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : When the installer comes up, u will have an interactive dialoge...
<mbrigdan> LumpyCam: sajuuk: I don't think he noticed. I should have gone with a larger payload.
<H3d93> alraune, Right, the main menu of the live CD
<Mycah_> How do I add brushes on GIMP in linux? :D
<sajuuk> mbrigdan: how were you DoS'ing him anyway?
<Mycah_> I mean, where is the folder for GIMP. Can't find it
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : where you can choose automatic or user advised Partitioning
<legend2440> spoo1: i use tvout to watch avi's on my tv and i think the max rez for a regular tv is 640x480.  if memory serves
<mbrigdan> sajuuk: ping -f <ip>
<paul_5666> bastid_raZor: cheers mate!
<bastid_raZor> psynophile; the driver from the repo's is the best i've been able to find.
<mbrigdan> sajuuk: not really the most effective
<bastid_raZor> paul_5666; good luck.
<H3d93> Alraune, Okay.
<sajuuk> mbrigdan: wouldn't that be only one ping a sec/cycle
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : Any more questions ?
<mbrigdan> sajuuk: notice the -f, it tells ping to flood as many packets as it can
<psynophile> bastid_raZor: huh? nvidia has repos? or the opensource drivers' repos?
<H3d93> Alraune, Not now, I'm going to go see if that works! Thank you.
<sajuuk> mbrigdan: so ping -f ##  <IP> ?
<mbrigdan> sajuuk: nope, just -f alone
<gregorah> Is there a way I can change from a 32 bit install to a 64 bit install without doing a reinstall?
<sajuuk> wots -f do?
<mbrigdan> sajuuk: flood
<sajuuk> aha
<Mycah_> How do I get to the folder for GIMP?
<bastid_raZor> psynophile; i'm speaking of nvidia-glx-new .. the drivers from nvidia's website seem to be less refined.. i could be wrong.
<coz_> Mycah_,  /usr/share/gimp
<Mycah_> ok
<Flannel> gregorah: Nope
<legend2440> spoo1: are you using a tv as your only computer monitor?
<gregorah> Ok, thanks
<Mycah_> thank you :]
<panfist> what is the terminal command that lists what is mounted?
<gregorah> mount -l?
<LumpyCam> panfist: mount
<bastid_raZor> psynophile; in speaking of repo's .. ubuntu's repo's.
<panfist> ty
<Flannel> mbrigdan: Please take that topic elsewhere, thanks.
<sajuuk> mbrigdan: lets go to off-topic
<gregorah> Holy shit BitTorrent is fast.
<mbrigdan> language...
<gregorah> Sorry
<asmo[B]> but atleast it was holy
<coz_> gregorah, I believe it is "gosh golly  bittorrent is fast"
<psynophile> bastid_raZor: seems like the only way to really tell would be to try it and see if i can set up xorg with xcinerella to identify each screen individually, then xrandr the right one and see if it works, i'll give it a shot, thanks for the help, later
<alraune> !offtopic|alraune
<bastid_raZor> psynophile; i'm sure there should be a way to...
<ubottu> alraune, please see my private message
<gregorah> I was getting 5.2 MB/s, on what I think is a 2 MB/s connection.
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, yes
<legend2440> spoo1: nevermind you said lcd tv. if you type xrandr in terminal what is best option offered  1360x768?
<panfist> i am trying to do a grub-install on /dev/sda1, /dev/sda, '(hd0)' and i keep getting the error "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device"
<albech> how come opera isnt present in the software manager?
<alraune> albech:repos unchecked ?
<wbmj> albech: Opera is in the Cannonical Partners repo
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, I think someone named kaiwen help me last time and gave me a few lines to add into xorg.conf ...... the best offered is 800x600 the default I believe
<alraune> albech:sometimes its not the newest version for compatibilty, but is in repos
<legend2440> spoo1: so what happened? it changed when you rebooted?
<alraune> albech:need help with sources.list ?
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, kaiwen's suggestion worked perfectly then after a few restarts the file reset it seems
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, yes, but it didn't happen after the first or even the second reboot.... I think it was the third
<albech> there is a checkmark in http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<legend2440> spoo1: did you ever try       gksudo displayconfig-gtk  ?
<wbmj> albech : Did you reload
<spoo1> I had mad a change to the menu.list and had to reboot then it went back to 800x600.... yes every time I start up it comes up in the (low resolution mode I think its called)
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440 ^^
<asmo[B]> hmmm I'm having a lot of firefix crashes, anyone else experiencing something similar lately?
<alraune> asmo: nope
<spoo1> asmo[B], nope
<alraune> asmo: tried to reinstall it ?
<legend2440> spoo1:   can you paste your   /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mycah_> how do i extract a file on my desktop into a folder using root? -.-
<alraune> Mycah_: type sudo in front of command
<spoo1> sure
<asmo[B]> alraune: not yet, it just started happening, machine was on for 3 weeks straight and I just got home today
<Mycah_> whats the command
<Mycah_> :D
<alraune> asmo: system updated ?
<alraune> Mycah_: what kinda file ?
<asmo[B]> alraune: yes, it's been since the updates that this has happened :\
<Agent_bob> mycah sudo tar -C extract/location -xf path/to/file.name
<Mycah_> zip
<alraune> asmo: open a terminal ...
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28628/
<Mycah_> so the extract/location is where i want to extract it to?
<tumutorrent> hello
<Agent_bob> i
<asmo[B]> and?
<YuriQ> what can I use on Linux to delete such taht the data is unrecoverable?
<tumutorrent> has anybody here successfully installed a ym at thier wine program?
<Agent_bob> YuriQ shred
<YuriQ> thx
<alraune> asmo: sudo apt-get remove firefox...
<legend2440> spoo1: you have 2 video cards?
<alraune> Mycah_:sudo apt-get install tar bzip2 gzip zip unzip unace p7zip lha rar unrar-free
<Mycah_> what will that do
<alraune> Mycah_: gives u all kinda Packers...
<wbmj> alraune: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<asmo[B]> alraune: why instantly reinstall it...when I could try and figure out what's wrong... this isn't windows :P
<h3d93> Alraune, That didn't work. I never ran into the option to select partition. I wrote down all the steps I used before I got stuck, if you'd like.
<Godstrong> hey ubuntu users......what's on the agenda for tonight?
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, yeah
<Mycah_> well i can extract it, but not to the file i want to extract it to. it says permission is denied
<iei> hi
<legend2440> spoo1: which one are you trying to use with the tv?
<Godstrong> mycah are you a girl?
<jazzwhiz> Mycah_, permission is denied = sudo
<Mycah_> No, I'm not.
<Godstrong> o ok
<spoo1> ﻿legend2440, the ATI one
<Mycah_> I know, and im trying the command -.-
<alraune> ﻿H3d93 : please open a dialogue (right klick alraune  buddylisste...=
<iei> something is wrong with ubuntu and mouse scrolling.. it pauses whenever i scroll dunno why
<Godstrong> lol,,,,i have a friend that spells her name like that
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Hello
<meoblast001> hi i really need some help..... i was editing opacity settings in compiz and acciently set window opacity to 0..... im on my ps3 right now and i really dont know how to shut off compiz when i cant see crap
<jazzwhiz> Mycah_, what happens when you sudo?
<Mycah_> ehh told me couldnt find it but i think i did it wrong, retrying one second
<legend2440> spoo1: can i pm?
<YuriQ> @meoblast well, you can start by switching to a console and doing rm everything under .compiz, and trying again
<YuriQ> ?
<Mycah_> its a zip file, still do  sudo tar -C extract/location -xf path/to/file.name?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I have ubuntu on my laptop, and I have integreted wifi, but i can't find how to set that up.  any help?
<meoblast001> YuriQ: how do you get to a blank console in Ubuntu
<meoblast001> YuriQ: i thought it was removed
<spoo1> legend2440: sure
<YuriQ> erm
<YuriQ> well
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: type of wireless card?
<YuriQ> ctrl-alt-f1 qworks for me
<YuriQ> but being on PS3 - I dont know if that works
<alraune> Mycah_: sudo apt-get install unp ....
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I'm not sure, its not a card it is wireless in my computer @ wbmj
<jazzwhiz> Mycah_, that should work
<YuriQ> heh
<YuriQ> must've worked
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug:lspci in terminal should help you find out the tyoe of card
<[RO]zbog> hello, could you help with some bash/path finding problem?
<alraune> Mycah_: sudo apt-get install unp             , got it ?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wbjm: Sorry I'm a ubuntu noob, where can i find terminal?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> found it
<administrator_> amenado, hey u there?
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: Applications>accessories>terminal
<kEeBoD> how do i add 1280 x 1024 resolution? :(
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: no need to be sorry....we all started as newbies
<kEeBoD> this is the glxinfo --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28621/
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wbjm: ok its Aironet Cisco Wireless card 802.11b
<[RO]zbog> I've issued this command " sudo chown -R kde-devel:kde-devel /home/kde-devel/.* ";
<[RO]zbog> could you explain why this command affects the parent directories?
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: okay...hang on
<[RO]zbog> is it that ~/.* also matches ~/.. ?
<Mycah_> why would I be denied access to putting things in my gimp brushes folder, in the first place?
<kEeBoD> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)  :(
<Starnestommy> [RO]zbog: .* includes . (the directory itself) and .. (a link to the parent directory)
<Agent_bob> crap.   anyone can shed light on this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d12baf031 ?
<[RO]zbog> so, it would have changed the owner of / too
<[RO]zbog> right?
<administrator__> amenado?
<Starnestommy> [RO]zbog: I think it might
<Agent_bob> [RO]zbog yes  /.* matches /..
<administrator__> can someone help with Grub issues?
<Agent_bob> [RO]zbog what you want is  sudo chwon $USER -R ~
<mechdave> administrator_, what kind of issues are they?
<[RO]zbog> yes something like that;
<[RO]zbog> mechdave: that was it
<alraune> Mycah_: ??
<[RO]zbog> I could have trashed my system (I've done it before)
<administrator__> mechdave, when i ran an update, grub got a new menu.lst, which doesnt contain my windows installation, trying to add my windows installation but its not working, i have pastebins of fdisk -l and the current menu.lst if u can help ???
<Mycah_> Yes?
<[RO]zbog> luckily I stopped  it in time
<mechdave> administrator_, can you repost the pastebin urls please
<Mycah_> Im trying to add new brushes to GIMP, and im being denied access to do it through the filesystem
<Agent_bob> [RO]zbog no.  it doesn't match ../../   only the first ../   so anything in /home   nothing outside of it should be affected
<alraune> Mycah_:now u can unpack almost any file with : unp <dateiname>, put sudo in front for superuser...
<administrator__> mechdave, http://pastebin.com/m6d69b810 and http://pastebin.com/m652c3417
<monkey_> does anyone know how to get the tracker tool to index a usb drive
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: the card should be working....try setting the network manager manually
<mechdave> administrator_, somewhere in the /boot directory should be the backup version of menu.lst
<administrator__> mechdave, down the bottom of menu.lst pastebin ive tried to add the windows xp entry but its still not working
<Mycah_> errr where will that unpack that to?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> er, how do I do that wbjm?
<administrator__> mechdave, nope there isnt :(
<Agent_bob> anyone on the ath issue ?
<alraune> Mycah_:man unp ...
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: System > Administration> Network....set the network to no roaming and dhcp
<mechdave> administrator_, why is there the word root down the bottom of menu.lst?
<administrator__> mechdave, it was there when i did the update...
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<mechdave> administrator_, what happens if you remove it?
<Mycah_> alraune
<Mycah_> sudo: unp: command not found
<alraune> Mycah_:?
<Mycah_> ^
<mechdave> administrator_, what is the error you are getting?
<alraune> Mycah_:did u install it (see top)?
<alraune> Mycah_: sudo apt-get install unp
<administrator__> mechdave, it says something about cannot run executable when i try and load it
<Agent_bob> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<administrator__> mechdave, not grub, when i try and load the windows xp entry
<Mycah_> ah no, doing that now
<smallfry_> i have a problem, the problem is my brother was playing in the settings and he accidently  made it so i have no bars at the top nor bottom, im suppose to have the applications bar and such not but it is not showing up can anyone help me at all?
<alraune> Mycah_:sudo apt-get install tar bzip2 gzip zip unzip unace p7zip lha rar unrar-free                    ,  you did that least ???
<kaliMastah> has anybody here successfully installed a ym at thier wine program?
<mechdave> administrator_, try http://pastebin.com/m547c9d21
<Mycah_> yes
<Mycah_> ive done both now
<DistroJockey> kaliMastah, why not just use pidgin?
<Agent_bob> smallfry_ alt+f2 gnome-panel
<mechdave> administrator_, I changed your hd(0,0) to hd(0,2) for the correct partition
<wbmj> smallfry:can you see anything??
<mechdave> administrator_, and removed the root at the end
<alraune> Mycah_:k , if unp is given to arguments, it extracts to the dir you call it from...
<CoolTrainer_Doug> am I connected still?
<mechdave> administrator_, Ok winXP will complain if it is not on the first partition
<wbmj> yes
<alraune> Mycah_:k , if unp is given no arguments, it extracts to the dir you call it from...
<kaliMastah> DistroJockey: pidgin doesnt support webcam
<administrator__> mechdave, thanks heaps lol
<Mycah_> so, if its on the desktop and i just do unp file itll be on the desktop?
<smallfry_> agent_bob what do i do?
<DistroJockey> kaliMastah, true
<administrator__> mechdave, only one error left to fix :)
<Agent_bob> alraune $PWD
<kaliMastah> i cant seems to use my webcam...pidgin is not much of a help
<alraune> Mycah_:k , if u want it on the desk, cd there in Terminal before
<Agent_bob> smallfry_ answer wbmj's Q ?   and let him help you ?
<administrator__> mechdave, wait... what do u mean itll complain if its not the first partition?
<mechdave> administrator_, I am trying to remember the right commands... standby
<mechdave> administrator_, yep
<Agent_bob> smallfry_ or press alt+f2  type in     gnome-panel
<DarkElf10> Starting klogd manually works, but starting it through the initscript fails with a Permission Denied error. How can I fix klogd to work through the fifo file created by the initscript?
<alraune> ﻿ Agent_bob: ﻿$PWD ?
<kaliMastah> DistroJockey: have you used your cam for ubuntu?
<administrator__> mechdave, dont worry about moving it, i only want it to work when i need packet tracer or some other program that doesnt exist on linux yet lol, so if it works its fine :P
<Hobbsee> hey all
<alraune> mycah is also polite, lol
<Agent_bob> alraune always expands to the "present working directory"
<DistroJockey> kaliMastah, nope, sorry
<Godstrong> later
<alraune> ﻿ Agent_bob: ﻿as with no arguments , nor ?
<mechdave> administrator_, I am not going to move it... I am going to fool windows into thinking it is on the first partition
<Agent_bob> alraune one can test with    echo $PWD
<Agent_bob> alraune yes as witrh
<Agent_bob> with
<CoolTrainer_Doug> ok so my wireless isn't working or I just don't know how to set it up, can anyone help?
<smallfry_> wbmj: all i can see is the icons on the background, from there i can get into terminals and pretty much anything else, it just takes way longer.
<alraune> ﻿ Agent_bob: ﻿and mycah just p off, , thanks anyway
<administrator__> mechdave, kk
<Agent_bob> :)
<mechdave> administrator_, what was the last error again?
<Agent_bob> alraune it will come in handy in the feuture
<MooCow> OK I got my IRC bot up and working.
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wbmj: My wireless still isn't working, as i found out the hard way
<MooCow> Im wondering if theres a way to start the bot when ubuntu starts?
<mechdave> administrator_, the trick I was going to use won't work because it is on the same hd as linux
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: what happen?
<shah> hi all, i hav installed mplayer from SVN, and when i try to play an audio file, no sound is being heard
<Agent_bob> MooCow sure /msg ubottu autostart
<CoolTrainer_Doug> i disconnected from the internet and since i dont' know alot about ubuntu yet it took forever to reconnect
<shah> error os  [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<shah> DVB card number must be between 1 and 4
<shah> AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<Kernel> hello all. i have a strange issue...i have this bash script that i used to use ona diff distro...its generates a random port number and changes ktorrents config file to use the port..then starts ktorrent and now on ubuntu it does not work. if anyone knows any bash or w/e couldu take a look at it http://pastebin.com/m4ed82171
<MooCow> k
<administrator__> mechdave, i dont have an exact one because im an tool and dont remember things but something along the lines of cant find an executable
<smallfry_> wbmj: all i can see is the icons on the background, from there i can get into terminals and pretty much anything else, it just takes way longer.
<starscalling> eh
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: When you opened Network how many devices were there
<starscalling> i guess i'll help out ....................
<Kernel> i dont get any errors when running the script.....it just doesnt seem to work
<starscalling> Kernel, what kinda scripty
<DistroJockey> mechdave, something like the following?:  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<Agent_bob> Kernel i'll look  give me a sec
<RedLXXXIV> hey all
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wbmj: When I open network I see "wired connection" and "point to point connection"
<wbmj> smallfry: Agent_Bob's advice should help alt-f2 then type gnome-panel
<Kernel> Agent_bob: ah ok awesome.
<Kernel> starscalling: http://pastebin.com/m4ed82171
<Kernel> its basicly just a 1 or 2 liner in a script so i cant start ktorrent with it
<Kernel> its been a while since i used ubuntu...but doesn it not use true bash?
<Kernel> and could this be the issue?
<snadge> how do i increase the amount of space available to a wubi installed ubuntu hardy?
<RedLXXXIV> I'm curious, and a bit lazy to keep googling this... I was wondering if there was a simple way to replace the ubuntu usplash image, and change the progress bar from orange to grey or white
<smallfry_> wbmj: what should alt-f2 do cause nothing happens when i press alt f2
<slava1> привет
<shah> hi all, i hav installed mplayer from SVN, and when i try to play an audio file, no sound is being heard
<shah> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<shah> DVB card number must be between 1 and 4
<shah> AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<wbmj> smallfry: you need to press the keys at the same time
<jazzwhiz> smallfry_, should open the 'run' window
<starscalling> Kernel, did you check the ktorrentrc file to see if its actually changeing it?
<mechdave> administrator__, ok have you tried booting it since I made those changes?
<jazzwhiz> smallfry_, hold alt, then press f2
<IdleOne> !usplash | RedLXXXIV
<ubottu> RedLXXXIV: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<starscalling> also try having it echo the values that its getting when it does stuff
<Kernel> starscalling: yea...it doesnt seem to be
<starscalling> yeah prolly your sed is borked
<Kernel> starscalling: it doesnt produce any errors while running it
<RedLXXXIV> tks IdleOne
<Kernel> damn....i suck at scripting/coding
<smallfry_> jazzwhiz: ya that does not work either, is there a way to get into it through a teminal?
<shah> i hav even tried this mplayer -ao alsa file.mp3....   but same is the case
<Kernel> i had someone help me write that script
<juancarlos> is this the right channel to ask a question about backing up some files in ubuntu?
<shah> how to configure als
<shah> *alsa
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: if lspci shows the wireless card, but Network doesn't my guess would be you need the firmware....may want to Google this somemore...sorry
<starscalling> !ask juancarlos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask juancarlos
<starscalling> !ask | juancarlos
<ubottu> juancarlos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kernel> shah: killall artsd then rerun mplayer
<alraune> Kernel: i don't have ktorrent installed now, but I think I remember its having an option for random port selection itself...
<wbmj> smallfry: do you have terminal access?
<shah> Kernel: Same again
<smallfry_> wbmj: yes i do
<Kernel> alraune: maby if ubuntu is using a newer version ......but last i checked it did not have one.....which surprised me
<wbmj> smallfry: type gnome-panel
<RedLXXXIV> Guess that's the only way, huh. Can't just crack open the original usplash and hack away there, can I?
<alraune> Kernel: installing..
<juancarlos> alright, basically i want to tar all files of certain type that are in certain folder (and also all those in its subfolders). i collected the files using find, but i am not sure how to tar them... how could I pass all the filenames to tar?
<smallfry_> wbmj: it has to install the package gnome-panel
<shah> Kernel : i hav even tried this mplayer -ao alsa file.mp3....   but same is the case
<Kernel> i dont seem one alraune and setting the port to 0....it auto switches to one
<Kernel> shah: im not really sure..but i know when things normally complain of sound card in use..its artsd
<wbmj> smallfry: no the command gnome-panel should restart the panels
<smallfry_> wbmj: it said smallfry@smallfry101:~$ gnome-panel
<smallfry_> The program 'gnome-panel' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<smallfry_> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<smallfry_> bash: gnome-panel: command not found
<shah> Kernel: i can hear sound using Totem movie player
<Kernel> shah: have you tried asking in the mplayer channel?
<juancarlos> someone pls help with tar... how can i pass a list of filenames to tar?? the filenames are within a textfile
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> I have this problem
<havocstorm> where if I have rhytmbox open
<havocstorm> playing a file
<Kernel> juancarlos: look at cat
<shah> Kernel: yeah, they said it the problem of alsa, configure it!!
<havocstorm> then I open an video streaming
<havocstorm> with audio
<choudesh> juancarlos, just redirect them
<havocstorm> firefox crashes
<Kernel> juancarlos: cat file | tar
<choudesh> juancarlos, cat file | tar
<juancarlos> ok thanks
<choudesh> Kernel, I am getting slow. ;-)
<wbmj> smallfry: are you running gnome or kde
<juancarlos> i was unsure, since cat will give each file name on a different line
<Kernel> choudesh: haha ;-o
<DarkElf10> User klog isn't able to run klogd, which is stopping the klogd initscript from working. What settings should /sbin/klogd have? Specifically, how should it be chmodded?
<alraune> Kernel: right , non in the standard version..
<Kernel> alraune: yea i was pretty sure. but thanks for double checking :-)
<smallfry_> wbmj: im running ubuntu, im not really sure, but i installed the application  and typed gnome-panel and it restarted. thanks
<Kernel> alraune: that bash script i had used to work great...but not on ubuntu
<wbmj> smallfry: you're welcome I guess
<shah> Kernel: once see this: http://pastebin.com/m7b0336bf
<alraune> Kernel: did you try any debugging ? simple put some lines of "strange" code to bash /dash ?
<Agent_bob> Kernel try this   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4bbc8822
<Kernel> alraune: its basicly just a 2 line script....not error when running it
<wbmj> smallfry: not sure what else your little brother deleted. but you might want to run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to be safe
<alraune> Kernel: ..but ktorrent not starting, see bob..
<Agent_bob> Kernel i added a test for blank or missing config  which could have been failing   also changed the way it generates the random port
<Kernel> ah ok awesome Agent_bob thanks!. let me try running it
<skurakai> hi. What IM client you prefer?
<skurakai> or what client for jabber is best?
<wols> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shah> anyone see this im getting error while playing mplayer:   http://pastebin.com/m7b0336bf
<CoolTrainer_Doug> ok, is there a way to see exactly what wireless card i have?  like, which model?
<administrator__> mechdave, no i havent sorry
<smallfry_> wbmj: it was not my little brother it was my older brother, he is so stupid when it comes to linux
<administrator__> mechdave, im sure itll work and if it doesnt ive got nothing but time :P
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: only the chip matters. the card is irrelevant
<ragsagar> shah: alsamixer
<wbmj> smallfry: oh
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: lspci
<CoolTrainer_Doug> i did that and all it says is Aironet Cisco Wireless
<Kernel> hmm Agent_bob its not generating new ports. its setting it the default bittorrent port and port 4444
<CoolTrainer_Doug> but there are a bunch of those so i can't find the specific drivers
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: pastebin the result
<alraune> ﻿shah: alsa installed ?
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: lspci -nn
<shah> shah@shah-desktop:~$ alsamixer
<shah> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<Kernel> Agent_bob: seems its not editing the config file
<Kernel> leaving the varible blank "udpTrackerPort="
<wbmj> smallfry: FYI sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will make sure you have all the original ubuntu defaults
<asmo[B]> my firefox keeps crashing, how do I see what causes the error?
<Agent_bob> Kernel not using kde4 are you ?
<asmo[B]> or what the error is...
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28636/
<wols> asmo[B]: start it from a xterm
<Kernel> Agent_bob: i dont think so
<smallfry_> wbmj: which means all my prefrences will be reseted?
<ragsagar> asmo[B]: check log
<Kernel> i have 8.04 installed
<ragsagar> asmo[B]: tail -f /var/log/messages
<shah> ragsagar, alraune, Kernel, wols, shah@shah-desktop:~$ alsamixer
<shah>  alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<wbmj> smallfry:no it won't change your config files
<Agent_bob> kernel let me try one more stab   if not uncomment the #set -x  and try it again.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3c373c90
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: "airo" driver most likely
<SD_> ?
<Kernel> ok. i appreciate it Agent_bob :-)
<smallfry_> wbmj: it reistalled all my games i purposelly got rid off lol
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: so do i just download that from cisco then?
<alraune> ﻿shah: see dialoge
<shah> yeah got it
<Agent_bob> Kernel sorry wrong paste  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2da64d56
<Kernel> ah
<smallfry_> wbmj: do you know how to get my 5.1 surround speakers to work properlly?
<asmo[B]> ragsagar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28637/
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: ubuntu should already come with the driver
<JFCake> Hello
<CoolTrainer_Doug> well how do I set up my wireless?  i'm having so much trouble with this arg
<JFCake> I'm having problems with my Intel Wireless Pro card
<JFCake> It's basically...not working =/
<wbmj> smallfry: should be able to set 5.1 from the sound settings window
<ragsagar> asmo[B]:
<ragsagar> asmo[B]: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/91648-nvidia-api-mismatch-feisty.html
<Agent_bob> ok i need to see if anyone can tell me how to get/use madwifi   someone said it's in the restricted modules    but that doesn't help me unless they have just now made a linux-restricted-686 package   ???
<Agent_bob> kernel what's the verdict ?
<wbmj> CoolTrainer_Doug: may want to search the forums ...looks like the card has issues with Hardy
<JFCake> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan <--- when I do that I get "Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable"
<Kernel> its not changing the config file
<CoolTrainer_Doug> :/
<Kernel> the variables in the config file are blank
<Agent_bob> Kernel un comment the set -x and run it
<Kernel> same
<smallfry_> wbmj: for some reason the pc wont detect and find the drivers for my card.
<Agent_bob> Kernel yes but pastebin the output of the run with   set -x    so i can see why
<Kernel> ah ok
<wbmj> smallfry: you have no sound?
<Kernel> Agent_bob: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m55201455
<]Spectre[> hi to all,I have updated ubuntu to the lastest kernel and the wireless isn't working anymore on my asus x51r laptop with an atheros wireless onboard.Any ideas ? thanks
<smallfry_> i have sound just not 5.1 surround sound
<smallfry_> wbmj: i have sound just not 5.1 surround sound
<wols> !doesn't work | ]Spectre[
<ubottu> ]Spectre[: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<arooni-mobile> i was running fsck on startup (ubuntu hardy) and it failed saying i need to run fsck manually............ what do i do now?
<wbmj> smallfry: There are several choices in the sound config window....may want to try one other than auto
<]Spectre[> thanks wols
<wbmj> JSpectrel: which kernel
<DistroJockey> smallfry_, or install  pavucontrol and try that
<asmo[B]> ragsagar: I did not just upgrade, does that matter?
<]Spectre[> 2.6.24-19
<wbmj> Thanks DistroJockey
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile: best way from live cd..
<DistroJockey> wbmj, no problem
<arooni-mobile> alraune, ok what to do once i do that?
<]Spectre[> ubottu,you need some valium
<ubottu> ]Spectre[: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wbmj> JSpectrel: did kernel-restricted update also
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile: fs ENCRYPTED ?
<arooni-mobile> alraune, no sir
<]Spectre[> in the restricted drivers list I see that the atheros wireless driver is installed but isn't running
<smallfry_> Distrojockey: do i have to do anything else or just install it?
<]Spectre[> (it's not in use)
<DistroJockey> smallfry_, install and run
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile: run cd, go to terminal as root type : e2fsck  /devv/yourhardDrive..
<smallfry_> Distrojockey: how do i run it, i already installed it using sudo .....
<DistroJockey> smallfry_, just type:  pavucontrol
<wbmj> JSpectrel: did you reboot after update?
<vit0r> Channel 50CENT plis :) Channel 50CENT plis :) Channel 50CENT plis :)
<vit0r> :(
<vit0r> Rodrigu hihihi
<]Spectre[> yes wbmj
<arooni-mobile> ais it OK to interrupt a fsck to boot to live cd instead of waiting for it to finish?
<arooni-mobile> is it OK?
<Starnestommy> arooni-mobile: I think it might cause problems
<smallfry_> Distrojockey: it only shows me front left and front right, what do i do>
<]Spectre[> wbmj,I need to run the 2.6.24-16 kernel if I want to use the wireless for now
<smallfry_> ?
<alexurc> HI! I have 35gigs of unallocated space i want to add to my main existing partition, how do I do that? I tried using GParted LIveCD but i dont see an option for extending or merging the two partitions?
<wbmj> JSpectrel: yes
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile: fsck running now ? from boot ? let it finish
<DistroJockey> smallfry_, I guess that means it needs a better driver or a config change. Sorry, can't help as I don't have a 5.1 handy
<arooni-mobile> alraune, yes sir
<Agent_bob> Kernel you still with me ?
<wbmj> JSpectrel: what happens if you modprobe the driver in terminal
<Agent_bob> Kernel ?
<smallfry_> anyone know how to install 5.1 surround drivers?
<]Spectre[> wbmj,I don't know the driver name for check it with modprobe
<Kernel> Agent_bob: yea
<DistroJockey> smallfry_, mentioning the hardware make/model would help also
<Agent_bob> Kernel almost a total rewrite,  but it should be portable http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d46701861
<Kernel> ah ok
<Kernel> let me give it a whirl
<Agent_bob> it's in debug mode   you'll have to comment out the set -x   to quiet it down.
<wbmj> JSpectrel: modprobe madwifi
<smallfry_> Distrojockey: how do i find that stuff out, i know its a soundblaster 7.1 card with creative 5.1 surroun speakers
<Kernel> Agent_bob: killer. works great!
<Agent_bob> Kernel it "does" work here.   and should work there.
<Agent_bob> kewl
<Agent_bob> :)
<Kernel> Agent_bob: thanks alot for the help!
<Agent_bob> np
<Kernel> :-)
<DistroJockey> smallfry_, that helps a bit.  lspci  may give more details
<DTOPSB> hello
<bobertdos> So, in the wiki entry for installing the binary ATI driver, which version of what package does <version> refer to?
<wbmj> Can someone help JSpectrel....I need to go to work
<]Spectre[> wbmj,don't worry
<snadge> if anyone wants to know.. to resize/transfer wubi installations to live partitions.. theres a program called lvpm
<simplemotives> I recently swapped my laptops wireless with intel 4965agn mini pci-e card.  it works fine in windows, yet doesnt even show up from lspci.
<Agent_bob> Kernel somehow the $((.*))    was holding us up    not sure how though
<DTOPSB> Can someone help me?
<]Spectre[> bye to all
<snadge> this information is actually in the wubi guide, but im currently resizing my ubuntu wubi install from 5gb to 8gb from within ubuntu.. very cool :)
<DTOPSB> What is the package called to show like pc tempretaure on ur desktop and make it 3dish
<Kernel> Agent_bob: ah. im still very noobish with coding/programing.....hopefully ill learn how soon take some classes and stuff
<Agent_bob> !ask > DTOPSB
<ubottu> DTOPSB, please see my private message
<smallfry_>  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS<---- anyone know how to install drivers for that
<simplemotives> if my wireless pci-e card doesnt show up from lspci, where do i go from here to get it recognized ?
<Agent_bob> Kernel ffr  there is a #bash channel here on freenode that you can learn a lot from.
<arooni-mobile> why does my file system get errors in it?  it gets so bad that i have to boot to live cd to fix
<monkey_>  i have read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaTracker about integrating metatracker into nautilus but the instrutions stop at 7.04 and i am using 8.04.  does anyone know how to integrate them?
<arooni-mobile> why does my file system get errors in it?  it gets so bad that i have to boot to live cd to fix... its a brand new seagate 300gb hard drive too :(....
<Agent_bob> arooni-mobile what fs ?
<crowbar> I was interupted a svn checkout from a url, can I resume it?
<arooni-mobile> Agent_bob, exte3
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile: maybe shut down by power off ?
<arooni-mobile> alraune, maybe :(
<Kernel> Agent_bob: yea....that is actually where i had help with the original script....the guys in there are normally very helpfull(at least in my experiences) .i just asked about the script in there to see if it was ubuntu related
<Agent_bob> arooni-mobile ext3 is journalizing  you can have it replay the journal at boot time...
<arooni-mobile> alraune, i have had to do that recently cuz it was freezing
<Agent_bob> Kernel imo it's not.  but i'm no expert
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile:e2fsck from cd then, Im away for a moment..
<simplemotives> Agent_bob, if my wireless card doesnt show up in lspci, what would you assume the issue might be?
<Agent_bob> Kernel i do write a few scripts  but i also disagree with several of the things that they in #bash will insist on...   like breaking posix for the sake of saving a few keystrokes...
<Agent_bob> simplemotives i have no clue about wifi.    check the wiki
<Agent_bob> !wifi > simplemotives
<ubottu> simplemotives, please see my private message
<arooni-mobile> alraune, ok;  booting to live cd now
<simplemotives> its not really a wifi issue
<Kernel> simplemotives: sounds dumb...but make sure its firmly in the slow(might wanna turn off the computer 1st)
<Kernel> *slot
<simplemotives> Kernel, thanks.  It works in windows =/
<Kernel> ah
<simplemotives> that would have been my first guess too though
<Kernel> what kind of card?...or better yet whats the chipset?
<Agent_bob> simplemotives does "sudo lshw "   see it ?
<simplemotives> its intel 4965agn card
<Kernel> and how are you trying to use the card?...ndiswrapper?....is it nativly supported
<simplemotives> iwl4965 driver
<Agent_bob> !wifi > kernel
<ubottu> kernel, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> :)
<s3a> why does having compiz enabled make me not able to click things after a wile in epiphany AND firefox??
<Mork> have any of you experienced the behavior where quotes (single and double) and ^ trigger some sort of composition mode?  This just started happening to me - don´t know what I did to cause it or how to disable it (yet).  I´m asking here while doing web searches (no luck yet).
<Kernel> im only relaly familier with atheros based chips
<ivan_> hello, i cant manage to access my windows files, i do mount it but the folders are empty although ive got windows working right, what should i do??
<Kernel> or my old old card i had to use with ndiswrapper
<Agent_bob> atheros   require madwifi   for the most part.
<Kernel> yea
<Kernel> there one of the best supported wireless cards in linux ive heard
<simplemotives> ya.  i replace an rtl87xx realtek card with intel card, but just as annoying currently
<Flannel> Mork: you should double check your keyboard layout.  What that sounds like is you have a "deadkeys" layout selected, which allows you to make accented chraacters
<arooni-mobile> i'm trying to boot off the live cd.................  but it managed to load half way then freeze on progress bar............ for 40 seconds
<arooni-mobile> wy?
<Agent_bob>          madwifi which i need but don't want to compile if i can help it.
<Kernel> Agent_bob: really?.
<Kernel> i use vmware...and for it to work with my wireless card i have to patch the madwifi source and manually compile
<Agent_bob> Kernel yeah  running dapper lts   and also have ati which requires i686 kernel
<Kernel> cuz it doesnt follow some standarzation that vmware checks for
<havocstorm> sup guys
<tomoyuki28jp> When I kill the processes of gnome-panel, the process of nm-applet is also killed. Why this happen??
<havocstorm> Know anything that works like OneNote in ubuntu?
<Kernel> hmm i was pretty easy for me....unpackm,patch,make,make install
<Kernel> *it
<simplemotives> Agent_bob, sudp lshw doesnt see it either
<simplemotives> sudo*
<Agent_bob> Kernel but i'm on dialup and don't want to dl the kernel source if i can help it.
<Kernel> any blinky ligfhts simplemotives
<Kernel> Agent_bob: gotcha
<Kernel> Agent_bob: and dial up still exists ;-)
<Kernel> forgot the ? lol
<Agent_bob> simplemotives then   i still sujest the wiki page that the bot told you about
<simplemotives> ive been through all of that
<Agent_bob> Kernel yes and unless you want to spring for satalite it's the only access here.
<simplemotives> my problem starts before any of that really
<Kernel> simplemotives: it could also be...it just isnt supported in linux yet....if its brand new
<simplemotives> its supported.
<Agent_bob> simplemotives if it's a lappy.   the wifi switch on the front is not turned off is it ?
<simplemotives> ya, switch is on
 * Agent_bob waits for the cussing fit to start...
<MooCow> Hey
<MooCow> How do i run this application?
<jepes> hi guys, i just received the ubuntu 8.04 cd, what is the best file system for me to use? (it will be used only for desktop, home use, single pc internet connection to the internet)
<MooCow> "/home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<Kernel> jepes: i myself use reiserFS
<MooCow> how do i run it while keeping the full path info?
<Kernel> jepes: but ext3 is also good to use
<Agent_bob> MooCow sh /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot ???
<jepes> Kernel : so which is better, reiserFS or ext3?
<nogagplz> ext2 for the win
<Kernel> i like reiser more jepes
<simplemotives> brb
<Agent_bob> nogagplz i'm with ya
<jepes> Kernel : ok, thanks for the tip, i'll just google reiserFS and see the diff between ext3 and reiserFS.
<arooni-mobile> is there a gui for fsck?
<MooCow> ok /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot trunk is the directory infobot is the app
<arooni-mobile> how do i fsck once i'm in live cd?
<Kernel> jepes: yea. if its for just ya home computer...you likely wont notice a difference.
<DistroJockey> jepes, if you want the most support (if you ever need it) I'd go with the default ext3
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile: man e2fsck
<Justnulling2> how do i disable f-spot when new media is detected?
<Bob24> hello all
<Agent_bob> arooni-mobile sudo umount /dev/blah ;sudo fsck /dev/blah
<philip> hello, im building linux email server based on ubuntu, is there any possible way that my MS Outlook will sync and retain the emails from the server?
<Bob24> anyone here familiar with dosbox?
<Agent_bob> arooni-mobile blah means put what ever gos there there
<Bob24> just got a bit of a problem when trying to play an IPX game. I cant see other players
<arooni-mobile> Agent_bob, thanks;  i was actually oging to put blah in the command ;p
<Rosen> Heya :) Can anyone recommend me a simple newsgroup reader?
<DTOPS1> Anyone know why gdesklets isnt working?
<MooCow> ok
<Rosen> Bob24: is it with vista clients on the ipx network ?
<MooCow> i usually use ./infobot when im in the directory to launch the app
<Kernel> Rosen: i dont know if its simple enough.....but i use pan2
<MooCow> but i need to do all of this in one swoop
<philip> im trying to find a solutions that can adopt the functions from MDaemon mail server wich can sync mail and all mails retain from the server
<Rosen> Kernel: I'll check it out :) thanks
<Kernel> but my isp just cut off all alt.*
<Kernel> Rosen: np
<Agent_bob> arooni-mobile blah might be sda1   or  sda5   or something.
<Rosen> eek ... no usenet then :O
<Kernel> nope..not unless i wanna pay
<Kernel> which donations are open for ;-o
<Rosen> then what is the point of usenet ;)
<Kernel> nzbs!
<Agent_bob> worms and virii ?
<DistroJockey> JustinRyan, you could take a look in  /etc/gnome/defaults.list  and comment out (#) or remove the lines with  f-spot  in them (make a backup of the file first)
<MooCow> gimme the code to run gui sudo nautliss
<Kernel> lol
<philip> thats why i want to ask if anyone succeed to build a linux mail server in ubuntu that has same functionality, if something happens to your HDD like it crashed, you can still get your mails from the server including sent items, inbox, deleted item
<Bob24> Rosen: with xp
<DistroJockey> JustinRyan, sorry, the above was for Justnulling2
<Agent_bob> MooCow gksudo nautilus
<nogagplz> gksudo nautilus ?
<MooCow> yep thanks
<jepes> Kernel : i think i'll go with reiser, as per wikiepdia, it has much better performance than  ext3, i think its time to experiment. thanks all
<Flannel> philip: check out IMAP
<Justnulling2> DistroJockey: thanks let me try it
<Kernel> jepes: good luck!
<DistroJockey> Justnulling2, the line is probably this one:  x-content/image-dcf=f-spot-import.desktop
<MooCow> you know the very base directory, /?
<MooCow> Is it ok to put stuff there?
<MooCow> or will the computer implode?
<wols> MooCow: don't
<greenmanwitch> hi guys. I'm not an ubuntu user, so I don't know much, but I'm wondering: why doesn't canonical advertise ubuntu on television?
<Kernel> lol
<Flannel> MooCow: What do you want to put there?
<MooCow> i need to ./infobot at startup
<Kernel> MooCow: you can make dirs from / for example : /MyFiles
<MooCow> and i have no idea how to
<ljsoftnet> greenmanwitch to costly
<DistroJockey> greenmanwitch, they don't need to
<DTOPS1> Hello everyone, Can someone explain when i load gdesklets only a grey scren pops up
<greenmanwitch> I'm sure they can afford to, and I really think that would make a difference, because in Australia I've NEVER seen a linux ad.
<Agent_bob> jepes one thing.   you do know/realize that wikipidia is in fact the only definitive source of truth and perfect information anywhere in the world       don't you ?      :)))
<Flannel> !bum | MooCow
<ubottu> MooCow: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wols> greenmanwitch: how much money does that cost except low quality late night infomercials?
<jepes> ubuntu is already too popular for it to be televised.
<philip> Flanel, i already check it but its not sync through my MS outlook, i tried to delete my mails from my windows xp but only inbox retrieve, sent item and deleted items wanst there
<jepes> :)
<greenmanwitch> DistroJockey: I think they do, many people haven't heard of linux
<Agent_bob> jepes or was that google i forget...
<greenmanwitch> wols: in Australia, where I live, about $30 000 per 30 seconds.
<DistroJockey> greenmanwitch, well, start spreading the word ;)
<Justnulling2> DistroJockey: do i need to relogin for this to take affect?
<Flannel> philip: That's a sync issue with outlook.  IMAP *can* synch, both directions, etc.  Since I do it on a daily basis.
<greenmanwitch> wols: to reach about 5 million people, on a good time.
<MooCow> the thing is
<Kernel> the allmighty goole. lets all praise the allknowing entity
<wols> greenmanwitch: in the US where ubuntu wants to advertise hundreds of thousands to millions
<DistroJockey> Justnulling2, not too sure on that, maybe
<MooCow> i need to ./infobot to run it
<Kernel> ;-)
<Flannel> philip: So, you'll want to google for how to have IMAP work better with outlook
<Kernel> *google
<MooCow> how do i do that and include the full path information?
<Flannel> MooCow: /path/to/infobot
<ivan_> hello, my windows partition appears to have all folders empty, but i have the files on the windows partition, what can i do ??
<wols> MooCow: you don't want to have infobot file in / at all
<ljsoftnet> greenmanwitch one way or another windows or mac users, will switch to linux because its free
<MooCow> gi know
<greenmanwitch> wols: but still, I'm sure advertising would be worth it. Canonical is a big and wealthy company.
<MooCow> i know
<greenmanwitch> ljsoftnet: but it's not happening very fast..
<MooCow> But it dosent launch if you dont have ./ before it
<wols> greenmanwitch: you are mistkane. anyways: this is OT
<MooCow> Ok
<philip> <Flannel> ok thanks, do you have any url site that can have good setup of mail server in ubuntu server?
<MooCow> if i go /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<MooCow> it does something different
<greenmanwitch> 2007 was "year of the linux desktop" supposedly, but there wasn't nearly as much growth as expected.
<greenmanwitch> wols: ok, sorry.
<wols> MooCow: copy the infobot to /usr/local/bin  and you can run it from everywhere
<MooCow> how do i run it from everywhere
<MooCow> so i could type infobot
<wols> I just told you
<MooCow> and it would run?
<ljsoftnet> greenmanwitch not very fast, but its happening
<Flannel> philip: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<philip> <Flannel> ok i'll check this out, thank you
<Flannel> MooCow: Why do you want to do that?
 * jepes double checks partition before formatting,6 partitions al in all, might accidentally delete my data drive. 
<Agent_bob> MooCow you could use your xchat (or other irc client you are talinig on)  and input   /exec -o /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<Flannel> MooCow: If its running once, it's not like you'll need to call it a whole lot
<MooCow> TO make it launch at startup
<Flannel> !bum | MooCow
<ubottu> MooCow: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> MooCow: Please read that
<wols> MooCow: that won't help with launching at startup btw
<wols> Flannel: that won't help him (much) he'd run this infobot with root priviledges. not a good thing
<greenmanwitch> ljsoftnet: more people are switching to vista than to linux..
<Flannel> wols: Depends on the bot.  Just like other services, some of them set their users to other users.
<Agent_bob> could run    su - someuser -- /path/to/infobot
<MooCow> I just need it to boot
 * butterz thats me!!!
<oiaohm> Most likely because Linux still has some nasty glitches.
<mirjam> hello
<bullgard4> How can I make that the framebuffer console will use a smaller font than 16x8?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> ok so i have a little progress on my wireless, i have the correct driver installed, but i'm not seeing any wireless networks in wicd
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 "consolechars"  maybe
<mirjam> i try to install the alsa-driver, but cannot find it with synaptic
<MooCow> ok
<Ayabara> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<MooCow> ./
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 you might boot with different rez
<Ahadiel> CoolTrainer_Doug, sudo iwlist interface scan? (ie. interface = wlan0)
<MooCow> That must be before the app. Or it does not work.
<bullgard4> Agent_bob: I may not.
<MooCow> ./infobot
<Ahadiel> MooCow, Because since infobot is NOT in any of your PATH locations, you must specify it's full path.
<MooCow> Ok
<Ahadiel> MooCow, so ./ == Current Directory
<Bob24> just got a bit of a problem when trying to play an IPX game. I cant see other players
<Flannel> MooCow: to get it to run from anywhere, move it to ~/bin but that isn't going to solve your problem.
<MooCow> where is a path locatioN!
<wols> MooCow: do what Flannel just told you
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Ahadiel: The thing is, when I run a lshw -c network it doesn't show an interface for my wireless
<Agent_bob> might i point out that /usr/local/bin would be more suited
<Ahadiel> CoolTrainer_Doug, iwconfig?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> it says no wireless extensions for all three
<Ahadiel> or even ln -s /path/to/infobot /usr/bin/
<Flannel> Agent_bob: Than ~/bin?
<ljsoftnet> ﻿greenmanwitch it doesn't matter once they know, that a lot of poeple hate microsoft they probably switch to linux or mac
<Agent_bob> Flannel no. than /bin
<Ahadiel> CoolTrainer_Doug, What wireless card do you have?
<Flannel> Agent_bob: /bin is flat wrong
<wols> Agent_bob: he said ~/bin big difference
<Agent_bob> Flannel that's why i pointed.
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Aironet Cisco Wireless is all it says when I run an lspci, Ahadiel
<MooCow> Ok.
<Ahadiel> CoolTrainer_Doug, well, if iwconfig doesn't say it has "wireless extensions", then the drivers aren't installed.
<MooCow> If i put it in bin, how would i launch it?
<rustychicken> what does ".cpp=.o" mean in a makefile?
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: locate airo |grep ko
<Flannel> !startup | MooCow
<ubottu> MooCow: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wols> rustychicken: it ocmpiles .cpp files to .o files with the command that follows
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: it gave me two locations for the file
<Ahadiel> wols, wouldn't modprobe -l | grep airo be sufficient?
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: which?
<rustychicken> wols: do you mean ".cpp.o" or ".cpp=.o", I see both in a sample makefile...
<wols> Ahadiel: I dunno if he even HAD airo.ko so I checked
<wols> rustychicken: they both mean the same IIRC
<Ayabara> Window-stuff seems slow to me on kubuntu with kde4.1 rc1. Like changing desktops, open/close of new windows. Is optimization on of the focuspoints towards the 4.1 release?
<wols> rustychicken: but that's no ubuntu support question is it?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: http://pastebin.com/m5b0b8f90
<Ayabara> wrong channel..
<rustychicken> wols: true, but thanks anyway  ;-)
<lekshoo> sudo rmmod pcspkr
<MooCow> OK the program is a perl script
<MooCow> if that makes a diffrence
<jepes> good thing i just received my ubuntu cd, i intalled kde remix last week, i didndt liked the new kde4 (or maybe i am just very used to in using gnome)
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: lsmod |grep airo
<lekshoo> Hey I have a problem with my intel wireless pro driver
<lekshoo> card, rather
<lekshoo> It just doesnt seem to work at all...
<bullgard4> Many "green"
<bullgard4> desktop machines also don't have compliant BIOSes, and this driver
<arooni-mobile> for future reference, is there a way to run fsck so that it will automatically do the default action (and not prompt me each time)?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> it says airo 74124 1
<wols> !doesn't work | lekshoo
<ubottu> lekshoo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: so the driver is already loaded. ifconfig -a
<JFCake> ....
<JFCake> It just doesnt
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: if there is no interface there, check dmesg for messages or errors about your driver
<JFCake> Can't scan for networks
<JFCake> Can't do any shizzle
<gflash1981> Hi
<CoolTrainer_Doug> i see eth0, irda0, and lo
<MooCow> How do I launch a Perl script on startup?
<wols> JFCake: if you don't tell us useful info we cannot help you. your choice
<JFCake> lekshoo@lekshoo-laptop:~$ iwlist wlan0 scanning
<JFCake> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: then check dmesg as I said
<Agent_bob> ok i got a "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-52-686" now what about this "madwifi"  thingy ?
<gflash1981> i have a problem here... since the update to kernel 2.6.24-19-generic alsa doesnt work anymore. I have absolutely no sound
<wols> JFCake: driver loaded? any messages in dmesg?
<MooCow> How do I launch a Perl script on startup?
<DistroJockey> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> MooCow: you've been told time and again. this won't change
<wols> !bum | MooCow
<ubottu> MooCow: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gflash1981> i tried to load the driver for one of my cards (emu10k1) manually, but modprobe gives the error: module not found
<mechdave> MooCow, put the execution path in rc.local
<ubuntu> hi, when I changed the icon size in nautilus to 75% also desktop icon size changed to 75% in fedora. but when i change the setting in ubuntu the desktop icons does't changed. what might be the problem
<wols> gflash1981: locate emu10k
<MooCow> Mech
<bullgard4> What does 'to panic' mean in the following sentence: 'Many "green" desktop machines also don't have compliant BIOSes, and this driver may cause those machines to panic during the boot phase.'? (I know the meaning of 'to panic' in every-day life.)
<MooCow> Where is rc.local?
<wols> !rc.local
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local
<MooCow> lol
<wols> MooCow: /etc/rc.local
<mechdave> MooCow, in the /etc directory
<MooCow> kk
<wols> bullgard4: kernel panic. crash
<Agent_bob> MooCow and unless you want to run it as root   use "su - yourname -- path/to/script
<jepes> similar to windows bsod
<Agent_bob> "
<gflash1981> wols: serveral files found, all in sudirectory /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16/
<gflash1981> wols: sorry, and in ... -headers-2.6.24-19/
<arooni-mobile> any suggestions for how to do monthly payment subscriptions with rails?
<wols> gflash1981: find /lib/modules -name *emu10k1*
<mechdave> join #rails
<Agent_bob> anyone ?
<wols> arooni-mobile: #rails. not #ubuntu
<arooni-mobile> oops sorry
<gflash1981> wols: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/emu10k1-gp.ko
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: i just looked through all the messages and didn't see anything about airo or wlan or anything
<Kitu> how to select two objects with openoffice ? :s
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d126db7ed
<Kitu> not maj, not ctrl
<wols> gflash1981: there must be a snd-emu10k1.ko somewhere...
<gflash1981> wols: -gp means possibly gameport
<ubuntu> hi, when I changed the icon size in nautilus to 75% also desktop icon size changed to 75% in fedora. but when i change the setting in ubuntu the desktop icons does't changed. what might be the problem
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: that is unlikely since the module is loaded
<wols> gflash1981: not possibly but certain
<JFCake> well I don't know what sort of information yall need
<gflash1981> wols: are you sure with the filename?
 * jepes done installation,restarting.....
<oba> guten morgen
<JFCake> but the thing does seem common with my wireless card
<bullgard4> wols: The statement 'to panic is kernel panic' is a tautology. Your answer is useless.
<wols> gflash1981: yes I am. it's the name of that alsa driver
<Bob24> hello, is anyone here familiar with dosbox, I cant get ipx to see my other pc when i play a dos game.
<wols> always has been for years
<mechdave> Kitu, please see #openoffice.org
<Kitu> thanks
<wols> JFCake: dmesg output for example
<Agent_bob> well i guess not.
<gflash1981> wols: okay, searching the whole hd right now... what if it cannot be found?
<wols> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alraune> quest :﻿ Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)    , what is the correct module to run with alsa mixer ?
<wols> Agent_bob: there you will find it
<wols> alraune: snd-hda-intel and a ton of luck
<Agent_bob> wols that doesn't address the error i'm getting
<rustychicken> bullgard4: a panic (kernel panic) is what happens when the kernel (the part of the operating system that controls the hardware) gets into a state that it cannot recover from
<alraune> wols:intel<>ati ?
<MooCow> su - michael -- /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<MooCow> DO i need a trailing slash?
<Agent_bob> no
<MooCow> ok
<Bob24> damn IPX
<Smegzor> I've just liberated another pc from the Gates of Hell, but the screen resolution is very low and I can't select a bigger size.  What do I need to do to fix the low res problem?
<Bob24> it works when it wants
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols; ok i looked again and didn't see anything, would you like me to pastebin?
<MooCow> The problem is su - michael -- /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot dosent run the script
<mechdave> MooCow, you only need a trailing slash if you are addressing a directory eg: ls /var/log/
<alraune> wols:  modprobe  > ﻿snd-hda-intel already loaded, totem sound works, but not alsamixer
<rustychicken> bullgard4: for more information on kernel panics, here's the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic  it actually has a screenshot of a Linux kernel panic
<JFCake> wols: the whole thing?
<mechdave> MooCow, have you made the script executable?
<Smegzor> Its at 640x480 so much dialogs are half below the desktop and unreachable :(
<wols> JFCake: yes
<MooCow> No
<MooCow> how would i do that
<Agent_bob> MooCow how do you know it doesn't ?
<Agent_bob> MooCow how did you test it ?
<MooCow> Because the program dosent run
<MooCow> i tested in console
<Agent_bob> how ?
<MooCow> its not running the program
<mechdave> MooCow, you need to set the executable bit by chmod +x <filename>
<MooCow> its doing somehting
<MooCow> wfospfka
<JFCake> http://rafb.net/p/Nfapyq83.html
<FloodBot2> MooCow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MooCow> pfka
<MooCow> there!
<JFCake> there you go, wols
<Bob24> dosbox anyone please, or any recommendations?
<mechdave> what did he do? try and start a bot in here?
<wols> flood usually
<mechdave> ahh righto
<mechdave> are we actually allowed to test our ubuntu bots out in here or is there another chat for that?
<wols> JFCake: lines 399-401
<Flannel> mechdave: No.  No bots in here.
<wols> mechdave: not allowed
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: http://pastebin.com/m1ed1bbdc
<mechdave> thanks that is what I thought
<JFCake> wols: uh-huh
<gflash1981> wols: thank you, i think i found the problem
<Agent_bob> mechdave /join ##mechdave    for that
<MooCow> OK mech after i set the exe bit now what
<chocogoinfre> francais ici
<Flannel> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mechdave> Agent_bob, as I have always done...
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: [   45.144186] airo(): Found an MPI350 card
<JFCake> wols: well, i dont quite know what to do about my currect situation
<mechdave> MooCow, best start your bots in their own chat dude :)
<JFCake> but it has something to do with the kernel and intelprowilress shizzle
<wols> JFCake: it's the wrong microcode or some microcode error
<wols> JFCake: the firmware
<MooCow> mechdave: what bots
<JFCake> wols: word
<JFCake> wols: any suggestions on what to do?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols; wow missed that one, what does that mean i should do?
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
 * wols ignores JFCake for silliness
<JFCake> im tired of googling
<mechdave> MooCow, That was a bot script yes?
<MooCow> mechdave: what one?
<wols> I'm tired of shizzle. we're even
<JFCake> wa
<JFCake> -.-
<Agent_bob> mechdave and just a thought but better than making his perl script executable why not call perl -e blah     or what ever the switch is for perl
<mechdave> Agent_bob, true true
<Finnish> My friend has windows, and I have a remote access to that PC. What is the best way to share folders, e.g. I could send him a folder that has fotos?
<mechdave> Agent_bob, I didn't think of that :)
<MooCow> How would i do that?
<MooCow> Gimme the command if you find it
<wols> Finnish: samba
<ryanhaigh> hello all. can someone tell me the best way to get firefox 3 on gutsy?
<wols> Finnish: or if you want to only show him those photos, run a webserver. (samba is very bad across the internet, only LAN)
<JFCake> Well wols if you ever decide helping me with my shizzle feel free...
<Finnish> wols: I want to send him the fotos
<Agent_bob> my suspicion is that he is not inputing enough info for the bot to run.    server to connect to   port to use  channel to join....
<shah> ryanhaigh: apt-get upgrade
<MooCow> no
<wols> Finnish: send it to you? sftp or ftp then
<MooCow> i dont need those
<mechdave> Agent_bob, I always put on the first line of my scripts #!/bin/perl -w
<MooCow> config files take care of that
<Flannel> ryanhaigh: theres a beta in -backports, you'll have to wait for final to be backported, or build yourself
<wols> Agent_bob: the bot won't find its config files most likely
<Agent_bob> mechdave i hope not lol
<Flannel> ryanhaigh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<MooCow> yes it finds em
<Agent_bob> mechdave "which perl"  :)
<wols> MooCow: where on your disk is that infobot script?
<mechdave> Agent_bob, 5.88
<co0lingFir3> hello, where do i find a ubuntu package for xv?
<Agent_bob> not perl --version
<wols> MooCow: tell us the complete path for the file
<Agent_bob> mechdave if your perl is in  /bin  you have one "differnet" setup there...
<CoolTrainer_Doug> so if the drivers are there how do I install them so they show up whhen I run iwconfig?
<MooCow>  /home/michael/desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<mnemo> i need a good GUI diff program for gnome? any recommendations?
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: they are already installed. I asked you to run a command
<CoolTrainer_Doug> oh i must have missed it
<CoolTrainer_Doug> lol
<chocogoinfre> francais
<wols> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dexter_lab> a
<wols> MooCow: cd /;/home/michael/desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<mechdave> Oops... /usr/bin/perl
<MooCow> i know
<wols> you know what?
<fwaokda> everytime i boot up there is a new icon on the desktop thats a harddrive labeled 'disk' then 'disk1' (i guess it'll keep going up since i've only rebooted 2 times so far) how can i make it quit coming up?  It doesn't link to any devices...
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: i'm not seeing a command to run >_>
<wols> CoolTrainer_Doug: ifconfig -a
<MooCow> how do i run a perl script?
<MooCow> whats the command?
<abchirk> perl
<Starnestommy> honzo: perl script.pl or ./script.pl
<mechdave> MooCow, perl <filename>
<Starnestommy> er, MooCow
<wols> MooCow: answer me. what does the command I gave you produce?
<ryanhaigh> Flannel: thankyou, any idea when or how i can find out when ff3 will be in backports?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> wols: it just has eth0, irda0, and lo
<Flannel> ryanhaigh: You'd have to get in touch with the backports team
<MooCow> WOLS: Can't locate ./src/logger.pl in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot line 32.
<MooCow> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot line 47.
<dario_> Hi, I have a question about my sd card reader. I need to format my sd card ...but how do I find the name of the driver?
<ryanhaigh> Flannel: seems no one is in irc at the moment...thanks again anyway
<mechdave> MooCow, you need to start up CPAN now :)
<MooCow> CPAN?
<mechdave> MooCow, the perl module repository
<abchirk> dario_ just check under which /dev its mounted and than format it with mkfs
<Agent_bob> yeee haaw  !
<Flannel> ryanhaigh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Useful%20Links
<wols> MooCow: that is what happens whenyou put it into /etc/rc.local too
<MooCow> yes
<abchirk> but umount it before :P or fdisk dario_
<dario_> how do I do that ?
<abchirk> you can check with mount the mounted filesystems
<mechdave> anyone know the easy way to do perl -MCPAN -e shell and install logger.pl
<abchirk> if its mounted
<mkquist> i know this be offtopic, but is there a good channel (if anyone knows) that supports video in ubuntu?
<wols> mechdave:   dh-make-perl --cpan
<Flannel> !nickspam > weltall
<ubottu> weltall, please see my private message
<dario_> found it thanks
<abchirk> dario_ but think twice before formatting :P
<abchirk> if its right name etc :)
<mechdave> wols, would you mind talking MooCow through installing Logger::Simple pls?
<wols> yes
<MooCow> what
<mechdave> wols, I have to go afk for a bit
<MooCow> gimme the info
<CoolTrainer_Doug> this wireless thing is so frustrating!  I'm going to go to bed, 430am here.  ill be on tomorrow so hopefully get this figured out
<wols> mechdave: I don't do sysiphus work. too cumbersome for all involved
<mechdave> wols, righto
<MooCow> screw it ill just start it manually every time
<dario_> I did thanks :D
<mechdave> MooCow, Best thing to do mate is to go to http://www.cpan.org and look up installing modules as this bit is very hard to walk you through
<kcma2> does anyone here know how to detect the ghost partitions of the newer laptops and see if a live disc has written to them at all?
<un_dave> could someone tell me how to check my current installed nvidia driver version?
<mechdave> MooCow, the module you need to install is Simple::Logger
<MooCow> how and where
<Ahadiel> un_dave, If you're thinking of installing it from the nVidia site, don't do it.
<wols> kcma2: fdisk -l
<un_dave> Ahadiel: not going to, have used envy in the past, just wondering what version i currently have installed
<wols> un_dave: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<mech_away> MooCow, Start at the FAQ mate
<wols> un_dave: envy is just as bad as nvidia.com
<kcma2> wols and if i wanted to install a version of kubuntu to a newer laptop and not over write that partition is there a way of knowing that i have excluded that section?
<aldobrrrr> hello
<wols> don't overwrite the partition
<abchirk> hey aldobrrrr
<wols> kcma2: and of course make a backup of the partition. if you have no backup of it, the data is not important
<bazhang> un_dave, envy is unsupported; envyng-gtk is supported
<erpo> Whenever I make a DVD with DeVeDe, it plays back with choppy video on my set-top DVD player. How can I troubleshoot this?
<bazhang> or qt- if you have kde
<un_dave> wols: that worked. 169.12 if i shouldnt use envyng-gtk what should i use ?
<wols> I did not say anything about envyng
<aldobrrrr> I'm trying g15's lcd with xchat plugin, it's amazing!
<abchirk> aldobrrrr xchatplugin? tell me pls :=)
<rocko> How do you change ubuntu bootup resolution?
<rocko> i have done it before by adding an app through add and remove programs
<rocko> but i can't remember which one =/
<nikolam> Hi Should I post a bug on Launchpad, regarding one application that should be updated in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> nikolam: yes, and/or contact the package maintainer
<nikolam> OK
<Chrysalis> rocko, you odnt have to download anything, you just edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and add 'vga=#' at the end of the kernel line
<nikolam> Flannel, In meantime I compiled *deb`s from Debian Iceape source. Should I use that until it lands on repo?
<fwaokda> Can someone plz help I have a disk that keeps mounting on my ubuntu, but all it's properities are unknown and you can't open it or umount it without doing it through terminal with 'gksudo'... I searched the internet but have found nothing that helps since it comes up everytime I boot the computer.
<Izbranniy> FloodBot2: hu are you
<Flannel> nikolam: It may or may not work
<aldobrrrr> yes there is a script for xchat that allow you to show chat message on g15's lcd, http://www.lattyware.co.uk/G15H/
<nikolam> hm ;)
<Izbranniy> Hi
<abchirk> thx aldobrrrr
<kevinmcq> gnite
<Flannel> nikolam: Ah, its seamonkey?  You'd want to contact #ubuntu-motu about it
<Izbranniy> Bye
<Izbranniy> Hi
<nikolam> Flannel, aah yes Will do it then right away, since it is also security-related, Thanks!
<Izbranniy> Hm
<aldobrrrr> abchirk, do you have a g15 keyboard?
<abchirk> yes
<Flannel> !offtopic | Izbranniy
<abchirk> but only a clock on the display :P
<ubottu> Izbranniy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> Izbranniy: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<Izbranniy> I no in speak english
<Flannel> Izbranniy: What language?
<Izbranniy> What
<Flannel> !ru | Izbranniy
<ubottu> Izbranniy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Smegzor> ok I give up, How do I get a screen res above 640x480?  I have tried dpkg-reconfigure and the system menu and editing the xorg config directly.
<Izbranniy> Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: what is your graphics device/
<Smegzor> its a Dell pc.  thats all I know atm
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: well no wonder you're not getting anywhere
<Smegzor> yeah I figured that :)
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: open a terminal and run lspci and see what the output it is for your graphics device
<abchirk> aldobrrrr do you know more plugs? :9
<Smegzor> IndyGunFreak: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: ok..
<IndyGunFreak> so what did you do when you ran reconfigure?
<kcma2> i am about to install kubuntu to my acer laptop model 5570Z anyone have any warnings i should watch out for?
<IndyGunFreak> kcma2: it probably has broadcomm wireless
<IndyGunFreak> kcma2: other warning, kubuntus ucks..lol
<kcma2> indygunfreak you think so
<kcma2> indygunfreak i have an ubuntu and kubuntu laptop so i would pretty much be set
<IndyGunFreak> kcma2: its personal experience of course, i find Kubuntu(and KDE in general), slow to the point of unuseable.
<IndyGunFreak> i could never use Kubuntu, but if you like it, thats your biz
<IndyGunFreak> kcma2: do you know what wireless device that laptop has?
<kcma2> indygunfreak the only issues i am having about jumping into linux soully is that i use a lot of gaming apps and i dont want to not beable to use them you know what i mean?
<IndyGunFreak> kcma2: i don't game, but yes, i know what you mean
<kcma2> indygunfreak no but i could get that info before i start i guess it has vista on it now and is having some major memory issues and i am sure that it is nothing but the OS doing it
<Smegzor> IndyGunFreak: I just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again and it never mentions video card or graphics, just keyboard essentially
<[mando]> Hi. What does it mean when you try to ping a site, and you get a reply from localhost?
<IndyGunFreak> kcma2: yeah, but the live CD, and run lspci and see what the devices are... that will be a start..
<Smegzor> IndyGunFreak: Also in the config there are no entries for video resolutions or any mention of video stuff
<Smegzor> IndyGunFreak: There was one line that said "Dude, its a dHell"  jk
<firefox> someone using antivirus ?
<kcma2> indygunfreak that is the best idea i have had for this process so far
<kcma2> indygunfreak thanks
<firefox> anrtivirus programs ?
<IndyGunFreak> no prob.. that will at least let you know what your up against.
<SuperQ> firefox: someone, somewhere
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: it enver asked you to configure a graphics device, or set resolutions?
<Smegzor> I'm using antivirus :P  To keep scan a dual booting XP
<Smegzor> IndyGunFreak: nope
<IndyGunFreak> firefox: they are out there... but really not necessary, unless you're wanting to scan files to protect a windows computer
<DistroJockey> !antivirus | firefox
<ubottu> firefox: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<firefox>  cool
<firefox> n o virus
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: very unusual.
<Smegzor> avast for linux is great
<firefox> space less
<firefox> thanks all
<SuperQ> IndyGunFreak: I use clamav+clamsmtp to scan inbound email for windows mail clients
<firefox> nice comminity
<Smegzor> IndyGunFreak: I was it was unusual, but its not :/
<Smegzor> er  I wish :P
<kcma2> cEmx what is the ping thing for?
<Smegzor> Operator Error, replace user and press Esc
<Mechdave> There are linux viruses tho... they are not very prevalent tho
<IndyGunFreak> SuperQ: thats about the only use for Linux AV.. Linux viruses are out there, but there aern't very many, and you generally have to be retarded enough to run them as root for them to do something really destructive
<SuperQ> IndyGunFreak: right
<qdb__> can i install kde3 and kde4 both?, there is already gnome.
<SuperQ> ls /var/spool/clamsmtp/ | wc -l
<SuperQ> 6361
<SuperQ> lots and lots of windows mail viriuses :)
<DistroJockey> qdb__, try   sudo tasksel
<oiaohm> With Linux viruses its worth while knowing how to set you hids and the like up for linux.  clamav is kinda handy so you don't forward windows email viruses to people getting you in there bad books.
<oiaohm> Yes virus scanner on linux is more about protecting near by windows users.
<kcma2> cEmx why are you pinging me?
<IndyGunFreak> oiaohm: if i forward a virus to a windows user on accident, i tell them its their fault for not listening to me.
<owner> I just finish to install gutsy and after usplash finishes, my computer stop at :
<owner> Running local boot scripts ok
<kcma2> is cEmx pinging anyone else in here?
<bullgard4> rustychicken: Thank very much for your help.
<owner> any help
<DistroJockey> qdb__, and to answer your question, yes
<IndyGunFreak> owner: why gutsy?
<oiaohm> http://www.chkrootkit.org/ and http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net/ are also good to run on linux from time to time.  Just to make sure the system is not root kitted.
<owner> cos i am doing netboot and hardy is no good for that
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<oiaohm> Linux world rootkits out number viruses.
<qdb__> i can check them both in synaptic but in tasksel there is not kde4
<OsamaK> Hello, Who inersts in networking problems..
<DistroJockey> qdb__, I seeKubuntu KDE 4 desktop
<owner> that the process in brken in hardy
<brane> can i install opera 9.51 in ubuntu 8.04.1 , Opera 9.27 cant open flash animation ?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: well explaining exactly what the problem is is a good start.
<DistroJockey> qdb__, as well as Kubuntu desktop
<alraune> brane:yep
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5419139
<owner> any takers
<owner> Guys
<IndyGunFreak> brane: i don't see why no.
<brane> dpkg -i ok.
<qdb__> i dont see there is Kubuntu live CD. and Kubuntu desktop
<qdb__> tasksel is new
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: first step, run lspci and see how those two devices are identified.
<qdb__> 2.67
<kcma2> i am getting pinged by someone in this room and it is kind of weird anyone else being pinged by him?
<alraune> brane, IndyGunFreak :yep, opera im repo deswegen nicht die neueste, weil (geringe) kompatibilitätspros bestehen, aber opera>website k. problem...
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Could you please post a reply?
<owner> I just finish to install gutsy and after usplash finishes, my computer stop at :
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, And how to do so..
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: i just told you how i would reply
<owner> Running local boot scripts ok
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: do you still have the live CD?
<brane> thanks !
<DistroJockey> qdb__, in my tasksel it's list right above  Kubuntu desktop (using 8.04.1)
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, yeah
<Mechdave> kcma2, nope I am not being pinged
<qdb__> my ubuntu is 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> can you boot it while staying here, or will you have to shutdown/restart?
<OsamaK> yeah, for sorry, I have to do so..
<rocko> Does anyone have quake 4 working on their ubuntu box ?
<exot> hello, I have installed pptpd vpn server, the clients can successfully, but I can't specify the dns server to resolve for vpn clients
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, OK, I'll try to use another computer..
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: ok, restart to your live CD.. and open a terminal(Applications/Accessories/Terminal)...
<kcma2> Mechdave i am not to concerned about pings but something is said on the alert that mentions scripts... so i dont really know what to do
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Could you wait for 10 minutes?
<firefox> someone reminds the redirect command for opening a file meanlike dir >/test.file ?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: i should be here for 10more minutes
<DistroJockey> qdb__, ahh, guess that is why. Maybe you need the backports repo added (be careful adding that though)
<lorenzo> hello folks, everytime i log into checkgmail i get an incorrect username and pwd error. But both are correct. I had this problem before but solved it with a script i found on some forum. now it is happening again. I am on Hardy 64amd. CAn anyone help? thanks a lot.
<dns53> rocko i haven't played it for a while, what are your problems?
<owner> I just finish to install gutsy and after usplash finishes, my computer stop at :   Running local boot scripts .........ok
<gretarsson> Have some one tryed U.E.Ubuntu 8.04?
<rocko> dns53: I was just wondering how to install it and what are the requirements ?
<owner> any help guys
<IndyGunFreak> gretarsson: it is not supported here
<dns53> rocko have a look at http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: i'll be right back..
<gretarsson> just asking
<Izbranniy> Чее
<gidna> Hi
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, I'll install Xchat in the other computer.. that would take 5 minutes
<OsamaK> BRB
<gidna> a linux dictionary for linux not on-line?
<gretarsson> I had to remove it, it was not working with Fiirefox3
<lorenzo> hello folks, everytime i log into checkgmail i get an incorrect username and pwd error. But both are correct. I had this problem before but solved it with a script i found on some forum. now it is happening again. I am on Hardy 64amd. CAn anyone help? thanks a lot.
<ytsestef> when i change my session startup programs in gnome nothing really changes on next login. why???
<naftilos76> hi guys, how do i enter into X as root?
<crdlb> naftilos76: why would you do that?
<dmseg> naftilos76: due to security reasons you really cant
<qdb__> backport is update?
<naftilos76> well, not the best thing to do but currently i have to...
<crdlb> naftilos76: why do you think you have to?
<naftilos76> back in fedora i used to get out of X by typing init 3
<naftilos76> what't the trick in here?
<erpo> Is mencoder cripped in some way in Ubuntu? In particular, I'm thinking about mpeg2 encoding.
<DistroJockey> lorenzo, not sure, but you might check in   Applications - Accessories - Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Eric> hello
<naftilos76> <crdlb> any ideas?
<crdlb> naftilos76: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Eric> ???????????
<crdlb> replace stop with start to restart it
<Guest50609> hi there
<nomingzi> Boot Manager to be installed onto (hd0) OR /dev/sda OR /dev/sda1  ==> what is the different, my 2 installation is not bootable if i choose (hd0) OR /dev/sda !! pls advise me, many thanks
<Guest50609> exit
<crdlb> erpo: it's in the multiverse component, so I don't see why it would be "crippled"
<naftilos76> <crdlb>ok thanks... i just got into ubuntu so i haven't really yet familliarised myself! thanks
<nomingzi> error message is "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or insert Boot media in selected boot device"
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Hello
<qdb__> what is backport and what is update?
<nomingzi> I have only only one harddisk and the harddisk is previously installed with Fedora 9
<OsamaK> ok, I insert Ubuntu live cd..
<OsamaK> I have first menu (Try ubuntu.., Install Ubuntu, etc..)
<nomingzi> and I do not wish to use the Fedora anymore, so i have chosen "Guided - use entire disk" during the installation
<tomasz> hi, can you help me? Filetransfer in pidgin (ICQ protocol) is very slow, is any way to speed it up? Or which client do you recommend to me?
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Note me, when you back..
<DistroJockey> nomingzi, (hd0) and /dev/sda are probably the same on your setup. Installing to the MBR of (hd0) or /dev/sda is the way to go if you only have that OS
<fackamato> hi guys
<fackamato> how do I compile a single module on my system, from the kernel source package?
<butterz> nomingzi, although i usually split my home partition from my root partition so that i can reinstall something else down the road if i wish to
<fackamato> I don't want to recompile my whole kernerl, but only a module (going to apply a patch)
<owner> I NEED SOME HELP PLASE  I just finish to install gutsy and after usplash finishes, my computer stop at :   Running local boot scripts .........ok
<imperfect-> Anyone able to get optical out working ?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: you around?
<crdlb> qdb__: updates contains bug fixes and other important updates to software in the ubuntu repos, whereas backports contains newer versions of packages backported from newer ubuntu release
<dexter_lab> my firefox is closing abruplty.. can anyone explain why??
<qdb__> thank  you
<DistroJockey> dexter_lab, at a guess, flash plugin
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: you still around
<dexter_lab> DistroJockey: so wat do i do now
<DistroJockey> dexter_lab, disable or remove it if you think it may be the cause
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, I'm going for another 10 minutes :)
<OsamaK> I was there..
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Could you reply?
<IndyGunFreak> to the thread? no
<owner> bcos i am installing via networkboot and that process is broken in Hardy
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, That would be easier
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: for you
<OsamaK> thanks :-)
<dexter_lab> DistroJockey: but then i woudnt be able 2 watch online videos
<butterz> dexter_lab, i would try removing .mozilla and letting it rebuild - n see if that helps any
 * IndyGunFreak agrees w/ butterz 
<DistroJockey> dexter_lab, not flash ones, no. I am just guessing it is that. If you visit a site the doesn't have flash does FF still crash?
<IndyGunFreak> dexter_lab: or install Firefox2, its in the repos... and is generally extremely stable.
<dexter_lab> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> DistroJockey: are there any websites left that don't use flash?.. :)
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, www.google.com
<DistroJockey> ;P
<IndyGunFreak> :), ok, so you found one fo the last 2 or 3.. :)
<dns53> DistroJockey what about google labs?
<DistroJockey> dns53, what about them?
<erpo> Where can I find a complete list of all of the features that have been removed/crippled in Ubuntu? Specifically I'm thinking of multimedia format support.
<IndyGunFreak> erpo: just add the medibuntu repository, and install w32codecs, and that should fix it... I've not ran into a format i can't run yet.
<erpo> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to figure out why devede is producing low bitrate output video that looks bad on my DVD player. I think it may be due to crippling, and I want to find out for sure.
<butterz> although matroska and flash don't run that well - i would consider it crippled
<IndyGunFreak> erpo: i doubt its do to crippeling, what are you using to watch DVDs?
<erpo> IndyGunFreak: My set top dvd player.
<IndyGunFreak> erpo: oh ok.. i'm not real sre on that
<erpo> IndyGunFreak: And I know for a fact that it's not obeying the output video bitrate settings.
<butterz> if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and regionset, it will fix dvd issues
<erpo> butterz: I'm not having issues playing dvds. I'm having issues encoding dvds.
<butterz> erpo, are you using growisofs for that?
<erpo> butterz: No, I'm using dvd, which is using mencoder to make the mpgs, which is doing it wrong.
<Z-Seti> Hello  :)
<erpo> s/dvd/devede/
<muntrue> Hello
<muntrue> I need some help configuring my system to see my video card (RAdeon IGP 345M)
<Z-Seti> I have a question about setting up a main server, whats the best one for Ubuntu?
<butterz> erpo, i am not a pro, but try acidrip and set it to pass 2 times
<ytsestef> hi everyone
<ytsestef> how can i add a new session in gnome? i want to edit the session from scratch
<arvind_khadri> !best | Z-Seti
<ubottu> Z-Seti: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: thats impossible, because gnome is the best desktop GUI... :)
<Z-Seti> arvind_khadri, not helpful maye
<IndyGunFreak> Z-Seti: sure it is..
<erpo> butterz: acidrip rips dvds. I'm trying to make a dvd.
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak,  :P i dont feel so :P i like xfce and enlightment too ;)
<JuzzyD> Good evening folks, can anyone help me with opinions of the best usenet news reader to use?
<Z-Seti> Ok, is there a support mail server for ubuntu that has a gui?
<IndyGunFreak> JuzzyD: there's no best one, install a couple, and see which one you like best.
<JuzzyD> Wow, sorry bot.
<erpo> JuzzyD: pan
<butterz> :P growisofs is about the best thing ive found so far for that
<ytsestef> i can't believe such an important operation is not as easy as other more advanced stuff
<JuzzyD> I come in here and disobey the bot straight off.
<IndyGunFreak> !sorry | JuzzyD
<ubottu> JuzzyD: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<JuzzyD> Bad start. So pan erpo. I'm on it.
<JuzzyD> Any others to try?
<muntrue> I need some help configuring my system to see my video card (RAdeon IGP 345M)
<wamty> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header [IP: 146.137.96.7 80]
<wamty> im facing this problem
<wamty> im aving problems with updating Ubuntu repos.
<wamty> can anyone help me please?
<OsamaK> back
<bazhang> wamty, where did you get that source
<butterz> JuzzyD, 'pan' is about the best one ive seen for linux.
<JuzzyD> cheers
<wamty> bazhang: from their repos.
<wamty> I tried many sources, giving same error
<JuzzyD> now i've got to work out how to search it
<wamty> I even tried the main server, and the U.S server also
<bazhang> wamty, that came standard with your install or you added it
<JuzzyD> My isp just swapped from their own crappy news groups to giving us free giganews access, which is pretty cool
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Hello
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: run lspci on the pc that doesn't work, and tell me ho it identifies your ethernet controller, adn you're wireless device.
<wamty> http://pastebin.ca/1077426
<Mushan^> whats the esiest way to set up an ftp in ubuntu =?
<wamty> bazhang, that the whole error
<bazhang> wamty, standard or you added it
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, So, skip live cd boot?
<butterz> JuzzyD, i use usenet heavy, pan can handle it very well, in fact, it's the best news reader i have ever used
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: no, you'll have to do it from the live CD... how else are you going tod o it?
<wamty> bazhang: I was using the main server source, but it gave this error, so I changed to other source, also the same, and now the same
<JuzzyD> How do i search for an article without having to download every header of every group?
<wamty> bazhang: been like this for a week
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Is 'lspci' a command? Where should I use it?
<bazhang> wamty, how did you get that source; please pastebin complete sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> OsamaK, terminal
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: yes its a command, put it in a terminal,(applications/accessories/terminal), its gonna spit out a ton of crap on your PC's devices, you need to see exactly how it is identifying your network controller.
<Pora>  Hey. I'm trying to use the UDP functionality of netcat to test an UDP server I wrote. Because the server deals with a lot of binary data (that is byte values below 0x20 and even the NUL character), I need some way to enter those values, too. How can I do that? And the fact that I have to hit enter sending a new line feed (0x0A) everytime I want a datagram to be sent is also annoying. Any suggestions on how to avoid this?
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, I have already Ubuntuu installed on my computer..
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: ok, so you don't need to do it from a live dd
<IndyGunFreak> *cd
<OsamaK> ok :)
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: go to app/accessories/terminal  and type "lspci" no quotes, then hit enter.
<butterz> JuzzyD, you could use nzb's and use hellanzb, witch is another excellent way go use usenet
<owner> I NEED SOME HELP PLASE  I just finish to install gutsy and after usplash finishes, my computer stop at :   Running local boot scripts .........ok
<roxygirl> hey, i've recently upgraded to hardy but now half of my plug-n-plays don't work, how can i roll back to gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: look for a couple of lines, similar to this...  06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<bazhang> roxygirl, fresh install
<IndyGunFreak> maybe not that exact device, but that gives you an idea what you're looking for.
<JuzzyD> Thanks butterz.
<roxygirl> bazhang: for real?  arghhh.  is there an easy backup tool then? rather then just copying my important docs?
<wamty> bazhang: I went to Administration > Software Sources > and chosen one from there
<wamty> bazhang: here is my sources.list http://www.pastebin.ca/1077430
<butterz> JuzzyD, but i like downloading em all so i can see what's out there.  i use hellanzb with lottanzb for a gui
<JuzzyD> Cheers, I don't get a lot of bandwidth cause I'm an Australian unfortunately.
<Pora> no one?
<DistroJockey> owner, try removing   quiet splash   from your kernel boot line (might give a better error message)
<wamty> bazhang: ?
<butterz> JuzzyD, you can find nzb's out there at newzbin i think, and grab that way using hellanzb
<JuzzyD> So it makes downloading all the headers kind of inefficient when I get only 20gb per month.
<owner> how do i do that?
<bazhang> wamty does sudo apt-get upgrade give you any new packages to install
<DistroJockey> owner, press e when at the grub boot menu or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<owner> ok
<marius___> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu but i do not understand this swap thing. can anyone explayn it to me?
<butterz> JuzzyD, yea, that sucs - 20 gig aint that much, especially if they are counting header download.  you can get on good newsservers for under $15 though if you look around.
<wamty> bazhang: yea, lots of it says unauthenticated
<joaopinto> !swap | marius___
<ubottu> marius___: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wamty> bazhang: I have changed the source again now and updating \
<bazhang> wamty, that happens here from time to time
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28674/
<JuzzyD> Nah thats what my ISP gives me all up, not just usenet. It's all I get for a whole month full stop.
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, This is all
<bazhang> wamty, you can either try again later or just ignore (which is what I do)
<wamty> bazhang: what should I do? and why does it happen?
<JuzzyD> Including all updated and everything else. We're so behind in Australia!
<wamty> why does it happen?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: you should be able to get your intel wireless device working fairly easily(most work out of the box), but I'm not that familiar w/ intel wireless..
<IndyGunFreak> i've always sued atheros and madwifi
<DistroJockey> wamty, bazhang : I usually try again later :)
<bazhang> wamty, the authentication does not get dl'd so it thinks its a suspect package (server issue likely in this case)
<wamty> Aha.. no it's not that big deal, eh?
<bazhang> not really
<butterz> JuzzyD, that sucks megadildoes!  i can do that in a week without trying :P
<DistroJockey> wamty, nope, no bid deal
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Now, I don't have a wireless connection, but I cannot even use wire one..
<DistroJockey> big^
<owner> how do i get wirle support in unbuntu
<owner> wireless card
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: because it can't identify the device.. look in LSPCI, it tells you right there, "unknown device"
<arvind_khadri> !ask | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<muntrue_> Hey all, im having some real issues with my ATI Radeon IGP 345M, im pretty new to ubuntu. Is there anyone who can help me ?
<owner> if at all possible
<bazhang> !wifi | owner
<ubottu> owner: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wamty> bazhang: the authentication is not that big deal, but the update thingy, will it be solved?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: do you not have wireless access in your home?
<roxygirl> ok, next q...how can i log in as root?  but not from the shell, so that i can have privleges to remove stuff from my phone card?
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, In my home, but not there.. ;)
<owner> ty
<bazhang> wamty, the failed to fetch one? just usually fixes itself as I have seen
<roxygirl> (using rhythmbox)
<arvind_khadri> muntrue_, be more clear... ask the question directly
<DistroJockey> owner, I thought you couldn't even boot and now you are asking about wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: well, your best bet is to get your wireless working...
<bazhang> roxygirl, never ever log in as root
<owner> well thats the whole idea
<JuzzyD> butterz, tell me about it. When I move I think i'm going unlimited bandwidth.
<owner> i will be using it wirles
<marius___> so if i have 768 MB ram and i select Guided partion with encrypted LVM, can you explain me why in the havens is making the swap partion of _5 GB_?? on the link you gave me it says 2*n MB but 5 GB is not 2*768 MB...
<JuzzyD> At a blistering 512/512 down/up stream
<bazhang> owner, to trouble shoot wireless you need a working system to troubleshoot on
<wamty> bazhang: thanks
<wamty> :)
<bazhang> np
<muntrue_> My ATI card does not seem to have the right drivers, the refresh rate of everything is extremely slow. I think it is using the vesa driver. Ive had these issues before and switched back to XP. I really want to use ubuntu but its hardly managable now.
<roxygirl> bazhang: well here's what happens.  i delete files from my phone card, either through rhythmbox or nautilus.  then i go to double check the trash and i try and delete it from there (otherwise it's just taking uyp memory) and it removes it only to spit it right back there again
 * IndyGunFreak has found the new version of opera sucks, it pushes my processes used to 100%...
<JuzzyD> is there a free equiv of newzbin?
<owner> b4 i breack my bacj]k trying to get to work i wanted to find out if it will serve my purpose to begin with
<roxygirl> bazhang: not a user issue?
<butterz> JuzzyD, i am in the us states, and we are behind also - we don't have alot of isp's to choose from with high bandwidth
<bazhang> roxygirl, you delete stuff from phone and then want to empty trash? to free up space on the phone? then use sudo to delete those files
<arvind_khadri> roxygirl, after you delete the files unmount the drive and then again mount it :)
<muntrue_> My ATI card does not seem to have the right drivers, the refresh rate of everything is extremely slow. I think it is using the vesa driver. Ive had these issues before and switched back to XP. I really want to use ubuntu but its hardly managable now. Anyone that can help me with this ?
<owner> I am talk more about compatibilty here
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | muntrue_
<ubottu> muntrue_: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<arvind_khadri> muntrue_, set your refresh rate a bit here??
<owner> i have a lynsys card
<wamty> on my other system I do have another prob too: i have an annoying problem (or feature? dont know), if a key is pressed on my keyboard i cannot move the mouse. seems to have sth to do with touchpads and mouseemu package wich isnt installed? im using kubuntu 8.04
<arvind_khadri> muntrue_, i meant set it a bit higher
<bazhang> owner, no point in talking until you have a working system
<butterz> muntrue_, what ati card you packing?
<roxygirl> k, will try
<wamty> bazhang, any idea on this one?
<muntrue_> butterz, Radeon IGP 345M. on Compaq nx9010 laptop
<Kate_Mins> Hello , I need help , does it possible to use "ping" command on ports ? (i would like to ping computer which connected to a router) ?
<bazhang> wamty, laptop? using a mouse with it?
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, Afrer all, do you have any idea how to use my wire connection? BTW, I may use un-free drivers if that requested..
<butterz> muntrue_, have you looked under restricted drivers? and nothing there?
<muntrue_> butterz, Yep. nothing is there
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: i have no clue.. never saw that device, and like i said, its coming up unknown, so there's obviously not kernel level support for it... gonna be hard to find a driver for it when you don't even know what the device is
<wamty> desktop pc
<wamty> and a logitech usb mouse
<hazz> so many people
<OsamaK> IndyGunFreak, I have windwos vista, as written, and I can get driver name..
<muntrue_> butterz, Here is my xorg.conf if thats any help http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1c03a498
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: thats probably not gonna help you much w/ Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> you might be able to get it working w/ ndiswrapper..
<ben42> Kate_Mins you can use "telnet <ip> <port>" to check if it is open/reachable  or closed
<butterz> muntrue_, hardware drivers i mean - that must be a real new card huh?  i would try googling around - try changing xorg to ati or radeon until you find something
<taomaster> hello how can i get xvid file to work in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wamty> ?
<bazhang> taomaster, use vlc?
<IndyGunFreak> butterz: i don't think ATI ever shows up in hardware drivers (at least to my knowledge)
<muntrue_> butterz, No not at all a new card. It is pretty old. I have searched many forums but no real answers. Im pretty new to ubuntu so im not sure what to do
<muntrue_> butterz, From the looks of Xorg.conf it looks like there is no driver used at all.
<IndyGunFreak> muntrue_: ati is a pain in the rump w/ Linux.. just a fact of life.
<owner> how do install ubuntu with sudo
<muntrue_> IndyGunFreak, I know but still this should be solvable. There are some real smart people here.
<joaopinto> !sudo | owner
<ubottu> owner: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DistroJockey> muntrue_, this post may help :  http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=579596&page=2
<IndyGunFreak> muntrue_: i agree, it should be.. but for the most part, the ATI driver sucks...
<butterz> muntrue_, i am using a ati 9200, which is ancient - but i still can run compize somewhat, and videos, and my xorg uses ati open source driver
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, my ATI works fine :)
<bazhang> owner, what do you mean install ubuntu with sudo
<owner> yeah sudo command
<IndyGunFreak> DistroJockey: there's always an exception.. :)
<muntrue_> butterz, Yea this card should be capable of that too. If only it could be configured right :) Sadly im in the dark on that part
<bazhang> owner, livecd alternate cd minimal iso or what
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, heh, true. I am using a R300 9600pro :)
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, aha
<owner> gusty
<IndyGunFreak> DistroJockey: but it doesn't show up in hardware drivers right?...
<IndyGunFreak> by default i mean
<bazhang> !gusty | owner
<ubottu> owner: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, nope, I use the xorg driver
<owner> oh
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: lmao, thast a great bot trigger
<owner> ty
<roxygirl> bazhang: unmounting and remounting hasn't solved my trash problem.  and when i go and try and delete the files from /media/PHONE CARD...it can't find the directories
<owner> so any help
<IndyGunFreak> DistroJockey: ah, ok... that makes sense
<bazhang> owner, what are you using now; kde gnome or other
<DistroJockey> IndyGunFreak, correction, it does show, I just refuse to use it
<butterz> muntrue_, mine ran with gutsy on the git go - so i am real suprised you would be having an issue like that :(
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<owner> nothing yet
<bazhang> owner, you dont install ubuntu with sudo
<owner> this is a new install
<muntrue_> butterz, Im running hardy. Gutsy wouldnt run at all. Ill have tv-scanlines all over the place
<owner> the command i mean
<bazhang> owner, did you remove quiet and splash from menu.lst to see the errors?
<owner> apt get ///////
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wols> muntrue_: radeon/ati driver will work. fglrx is not needed/won't work
<bazhang> roxygirl, what path are you looking for trash in
<dynamethod> Hey there i just wen to the Java site to see if my java was up to date, but the site says it isnt, i have java version "1.6.0_06", is the latest version in the repo's because if so i cant find it :S
<butterz> muntrue_, have you tried at lower resolution at all?  maybe if you kick it down to 1024x768 it may kick in
<muntrue_> wols, Yea but im completely in the dark. I really have no knowledge about ubuntu and videocard drivers. I understand i somewhere have to edit xorg.conf
<dynamethod> java crashes heaps too...
<dynamethod> not using 64bit ubuntu btw
<muntrue_> butterz, Im at 1024x768 already. Cant go any higher :)
<roxygirl> bazhang: i'm trying to find it, but it's hidden...how do i find hidden files in the shell.  /media/PHONE_/.Trash-1000/files
<wols> muntrue_: check Xorg.0.log for what drivers are used
<wols> roxygirl: ls -al
<bazhang> !trash | roxygirl
<ubottu> roxygirl: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<roxygirl> wols: thanks
<roxygirl> ubottu: the Trash is on my phone/mp3 device, so it's the same
<roxygirl> how do i remove all files in a directory?
<amirman> oh lawdy lawd - i have a problem, i followed this guide: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads and now nothing will open. every single app i've tried to open fails including gnome-terminal luckily i had another terminal (tilda) already open. here's the feedback i get when trying to open gcalctool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28676/
<mr_boo> hi
<owner> how do i select the software to install in the from the intaller menu
<mr_boo> i've changed cursor size in xubuntu and it only applies to some applications
<mr_boo> can someone explain this?
<bazhang> owner, after you have successfully reached the desktop you mean?
<owner> there are a few iwan but it does not give me a chance to selest multiples
<DistroJockey> roxygirl, use the  -R  option
<owner> no
<mr_boo> anyone
<dynamethod> is it me or does java crash alot for anyone else?
<owner>  from the intaller menu
<bazhang> owner, what distro are you using
<kael_> hi all, someone knows how to add a launcher to right click?
<owner> gutsy
<mr_boo> anyone using xfe here????
<butterz> muntrue_, yea i see that - for some reason, it hal didn't configure you at all!  i dunno why - are you using desktop ubuntu? maybe if you were to dpkg-reconfigure xorg with the -phigh switch - that don't look right at the moment
<bazhang> owner, you have logged in? not sure what you mean by the installer menu
<DistroJockey> mr_boo, try in #xubuntu maybe
<bazhang> mr_boo, you may also ask in xubuntu channel
<muntrue_> butterz, ill try that in a sec. editing xorg now see if that works
<owner> found it
<JuzzyD> man there are some really messed up alt.binary groups out there O.o
<muntrue_> butterz, Brb restarting X
<havocstorm> hey guys
 * butterz thats me!!!
<havocstorm> I've got a problem
<havocstorm> firefox crashes sometimes when I'm laoding flash vids
<havocstorm> Anyone how I can fix it?
<havocstorm> know*
<roxygirl> if no dialog comes up to tell me that files are in the process of being deleted/moved/copied/etc, where can i view that info? (in shell)
<DistroJockey> roxygirl, add a   -v   to the command maybe
<styrman> is there any application where i can "shrink" the hardrive size of current partition? i put ubuntu on one partition and now i want to multiboot :(
<roxygirl> distroJockey--thanks
<amirman> oh lawdy lawd - i have a problem, i followed this guide: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads and now nothing will open. every single app i've tried to open fails including gnome-terminal luckily i had another terminal (tilda) already open. here's the feedback i get when trying to open gcalctool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28676/
<dynamethod> hey there, im about to download the lastest java from sun.com, anything i should know before i do this? should i remove my current java installation(which i obtained via the repo's) ?
<DistroJockey> roxygirl, you're welcome
<roxygirl> distrojockey--what if it's a program, like rhythmbox that has a GUI, and that's where the data transfer began.  how can i find that info then?
<dynamethod> or should i just download the latest version and install via the online instructions?
<DJGummikuh> Hello
<DistroJockey> roxygirl, not sure on that one sorry
<DJGummikuh> I already asked yesterday and I hope that today someone can point me to hte solution
<bazhang> dynamethod, why do you need the newest
<roxygirl> distrojockey: alright, thanks anyways
<DJGummikuh> I have an nvidia 8800 gt and two monitors using DVI - how can I use both monitors with the nvidia propietary driver?
<DistroJockey> roxygirl, no problem
<RudyValencia> I want to install Ubuntu on my desktop (which currently has an installation of Windows XP), but my hard drive is too small; how do I move my partition to a larger drive without breaking Windows? Can I use standard Linux tools, or do I need PartitionMagic?
<dynamethod> bazhang because java is constantly crashing
<dynamethod> like all the time
<RudyValencia> (I want to run both side-by-side)
<dynamethod> it takes up %100 of the cpu everytime i view an applet via firefox 3
<dynamethod> using 32bit ubuntu btw
<bazhang> dynamethod, how many extensions do you have
<DistroJockey> !dualboot | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<amirman> i broke ubuntu
<dynamethod> im using noscript and addblock plus, as well as download helper
<IndyGunFreak> has anyone saw the background for the new version of frostwire?... lol
<dynamethod> yes i make sure noscript allows java
<ben42> DJGummikuh: do you like to edit the xorg.conf or are you looking for a GUI-Tool?
<DJGummikuh> ben42: well I'm coming from gentoo, so editing xorg.conf is nothing new for me.. though I would prefer the ubuntu-GUI-style of doing it :P
<dynamethod> but say if i switch workspace, firefox3 and java crash, and it hogs the entire cpu, when i run pgrep -l java_vm the process is still running...
<dynamethod> so i have to kill it all the time
<bazhang> dynamethod, try tail -f /var/log/messages to see what caused the crash (try to reproduce it then check terminal running output)
<DJGummikuh> ubuntuusers wiki is down -.-
<dynamethod> nothing in messages, but it dumps a hs_err_pid6392.log in my home folder
<dynamethod> though its not much use to me, i dont understand anything within the log
<bazhang> dynamethod, you sure it is java
<dynamethod> yes
<dynamethod> very sure
<IndyGunFreak> DJGummikuh: lol...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcQ7RkyBoBc
<ben42> DJGummikuh: i do not know, if it is useful, but you can try this tool: package nvidia-settings
<dynamethod> bazhang An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<dynamethod>  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb3212a3f, pid=6392, tid=3021454224
<dynamethod> what on earth does that mean ^^ lol
<ben42> but i edited my xorg.conf (i had an older nvidia card) and now i have a dual monitor configuration with an ATI card
<dynamethod>  Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (10.0-b22 mixed mode, sharing linux-x86)
<dynamethod> # Problematic frame:
<dynamethod> # C  0xb3212a3f
<DJGummikuh> ben42: you have a howto for that, too?
<dynamethod> damn sorry :S
<bazhang> dynamethod, this is jre or other
<bazhang> dynamethod, do you have icedtea also?
<dynamethod> im im not sure if i do, ill check now though
<dynamethod>  dpkg -l '*icedtea*' | grep ^ii
<dynamethod> No packages found matching *icedtea*.
<ben42> you can see my xorg.conf here: http://bhaubeck.dyndns.org/wordpress/index.php/2006/07/06/xorgconf-mit-dual-display-modus-two-displays-one-big-screen/ comment 8 contains the last working version with two screens with different solutions
<dynamethod> a bit stuck :S
<noob-africa> hi all
<raghu> hiiiiiii
<raghu> friends
<IndyGunFreak> dynamethod: dual screen w/ ATI is difficult at best, I never got it to work, ended up just buying an nvidia card, then it took 3min to setup
<DJGummikuh> ben42: you're my hero of the day
<dynamethod> i turned off the special affects via "appearance" but that only gets rid of the flickering within the java applet
<lymeca> I'm trying to use gpg to generate a keypair, but I can't figure out where it saves the files.  I'm simply running gpg --gen-key and following the steps.  It seems to finish fine, but I can't find my key files!!
<noob-africa> Question: I downloaded a movie on torrent, and it is asking for a codec... it says i have to go to the website www.divxmovienow.com to download the player... but there is a cost element. where can i get a DivX player for Ubuntu?
<DJGummikuh> nvidia-settings did the job perfectly :D
<ben42> DJGummikuh : test it first ;)
<raghu> i want to know where do screenshots will save when we press print screen button
<dynamethod> IndyGunFreak sorry i think you have the wrong person lol, i dont have dual screen
<DJGummikuh> ben42: I did - it works :D
<IndyGunFreak> dynamethod: oops
<bazhang> !piracy | noob-africa
<ubottu> noob-africa: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<noob-africa> lol bazhang
<noob-africa> !040
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 040
<bazhang> noob-africa, dont discuss that here.
<noob-africa> !o40
<muntrue_> Hey all, so the refresh-rate issue is fixed. But now i want to enable compiz with some basic effects. Can anyone help me with that ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o40
<dynamethod> i cant find a solution to this java problem though :S
<noob-africa> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<muntrue_> Hey all, so the refresh-rate issue is fixed. But now i want to enable compiz with some basic effects. Can anyone help me with that ?
<ben42> DJGummikuh this was working with 8.04: http://bhaubeck.dyndns.org/wordpress/index.php/2008/05/12/upgraded-to-ubuntu-804-this-weekend/
<bullgard4> Does Evolution have a lockfile?
<DJGummikuh> ben42: thanks :))
<DJGummikuh> meh.. with the current setting, setting an ap to fullscreen strechtes it over both lcds...
<muntrue_> Hey all, so the refresh-rate issue is fixed. But now i want to enable compiz with some basic effects. Can anyone help me with that ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue_,  System - Preferences - Appearance - Visual Effects
<muntrue_> DistroJockey, I know that, But the "Desktop effects can not be enabled"
<DJGummikuh> ok another question.. what do I have to do to get those cool compiz effects to ubuntu? I searched the web but all I found were youtube videos showing me the effects ^
<DistroJockey> muntrue_, then you need to fix your drivers/xorg.conf
<DJGummikuh> nvm found it :P
<ben42> DJGummikuh System -> Prferences  -> Apperance
<DJGummikuh> ben42: yep found it ^
<muntrue_> DistroJockey, Yea but im clueless as how to do that. I have an ATI card and somehow everyone is scared of those.
<DJGummikuh> ^^
<ben42> DJGummikuh: sorry
<DJGummikuh> lol the last thing you need to do is apologize :P
<ben42> DJGummikuh: ;)
<DistroJockey> muntrue_, mine works fine with a default install of 8.04 and 8.04.1 using the default ATI xorg drivers
<DJGummikuh> are the shortcuts somewhere to be found or set?
<muntrue_> DistroJockey, Any idea how i can go about and configure it so mine will use the default ATI driver. Because i have a feeling its not using that
<DJGummikuh> already found Windows+Tab ^^
<DistroJockey> muntrue_, have you run the following?:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DistroJockey> muntrue_, backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<muntrue_> DistroJockey, Ive made a backup :) Could you help me trough VNC with that reconfigure. I have done it many times but never seem to get it right
<linux-debian> # linuxac
<DistroJockey> muntrue_, I suggest you try that command then restart your X server and report back
<muntrue_> oke ill try
<andare> hello ppl, i'm new to using linux i know a little here & a little there i was woundering how can i make my kde kubuntu run alot better?  my computer was made for win2000
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to replace my desktop's 80GB hard disk that it has now with a 160GB HD, so I have enough room to install Ubuntu without having to downsize my Windows installation. What will I need to copy the Windows partition on the 80GB HD to the 160GB HD without breaking Windows (causing it to logout immediately at login)?
<muntrue_> DistroJockey, Restarting X now
<linux-debian> #linuxac
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Ive restarted X but no luck
<muntrue> DistroJockey, There is no mention of ATI whatso-ever in the Xorg.conf
<alraune> ﻿RudyValencia: google hd copy, e.g.http://software-portal.faz.net/ie/24256/HDCopy
<DistroJockey> muntrue, k, please run the following:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<RudyValencia> Would dd work for copying the partition?
<DJGummikuh> meh I'm totally out of the loop hwo do I increase the number of desktops in Gnome?
<kcma2> ok i have tried to burn an iso using ubuntu twice and then once trying Brasero and nothing is being put on the disc after the app says that it is done, anyone have help topics or ideas?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, paste the pastebin address please when done
<muntrue> DistroJockey, http://pastebin.com/fc015c55
<DistroJockey> cheers :)
<bazhang> DJGummikuh, workplace switcher right click properties increase to #
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Did that come trough, my internet cable disconnected..
<THZone> hi. I am trying to install the package libc6-dev onto gutsy... is anyone available to assist?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, yep, got it, modifying
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Oke thanks :)
<alraune> ﻿RudyValencia: google hd copy, best solution would be a live cd as you have to copy part-table and mbr, too
<blackboogy> hi
<InfecteX> Hello from Romania! I'm here to help!
<blackboogy> i have a question about grub
<THZone> Hello to Romania. I'm here in need of help! :)
<InfecteX> :)
<InfecteX> Shoot!
<RudyValencia> alraune: could I do something like dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<THZone> I need to install libc6-dev
<RudyValencia> (from the Ubuntu live cd)
<Finnish> What is the best/easiest way to share files with windows-machine?
<marius___> if i will install ubuntu using only /boot and / and keep free space for a future swap, space that will be just 2*ram not more, will this be ok? or is there any canche that install process will break if it have no swap? i have 768 mb ram...
<THZone> I am ssh'd in. and need to download/install the package remotely.
<blackboogy> fat32 partition i think
<InfecteX> THZone: Why don't you install it from internet?
<bazhang> !info scp
<ubottu> Package scp does not exist in hardy
<THZone> ?
<bazhang> !find scp
<ubottu> Found: ascpu, escputil, liblscp-dev, liblscp2, libnet-scp-expect-perl (and 2 others)
<InfecteX> THZone: Or is another PC without internet?
<SMILE> HI..............................
<THZone> It has internet
<THZone> I just need to know what to type to install it over SSH
<SMILE> TRY 2 DIAL THIS 1#09096622870
<InfecteX> THZone: That packege exist's on the CD?
<THZone> I am SSH'd in
<THZone> it's a remote machine
<THZone> ~40 minutes away
<bazhang> SMILE, not here
<DistroJockey> muntrue, try this for  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , not sure if it will help though: http://pastebin.com/d154409b0
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Oke i will try hang on
<InfecteX> THZone: Then enter in Synaptic and search for it there
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Restarting x now
<ph8> does the launchpad web theme stop working occasionally for anyone else?
<THZone> err
<DistroJockey> muntrue, k
<THZone> InfecteX can i msg you?
<InfecteX> No thx, i don't make public my ID
<THZone> ??
<abchirk> anyone knows where to read out the cputemp?`Gkrellm can do it but from where?
<fretplayer> how to install limewire on ubuntu 8.04
<THZone> I don't know a whole lot about this stuff.. I need to install  libc6-dev and g++ remotely so i can install imspector onto a router machine.
<DistroJockey> abchirk, somewhere from  /proc  probably
<abchirk> DistroJockey yes unter thermal_zone is my mb temp, but I cannot find cputemp
<InfecteX> THZone you can
<fretplayer> any one plz help
<alraune> ﻿RudyValencia: got a sufficient answer ?
<THZone> howso?
<fretplayer> how to install limewire on ubuntu 8.04
<DistroJockey> abchirk, might need to install  lmsensors
<ph8> THZone:  man apt-get
<askand> Hm, when I send files to trash they get there very fast, first when I empty the trash they are deleted. Am I right in assuming that the files are not really in trash but only seems to be and the original files is still on the same place but hidden? :S
<ph8> apt-get update
<DistroJockey> abchirk, or something like that. Plus have a CPU that supports that
<abchirk> DistroJockey but how does gkrellm got it?
<ph8> does gkrellm depend on sensors?
<fretplayer> PLZ HELP how to install limewire on ubuntu 8.04
<DistroJockey> abchirk, ohh, not sure sorry
<RudyValencia> alraune: I'm going to make a copy of the partition, then I can fallback to the old drive if need be.
<ph8> fretplayer:  Asking multiple times won't help evoke an answer
<bazhang> !frostwire | fretplayer
<ubottu> fretplayer: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Oke i restarted X but still.. No luck
<THZone> I use "Untangle" on top of Ubuntu, it's not stock Ubuntu, apt-get sources have been changed to Untangle updates.
<abchirk> ph8 I dont think so, because I haven't lmsensors installed but it shows me the cputemp
<fretplayer> OK
<alraune> rudyValencia  : xcopy32 /K/R/E/I/S/C/H C:\*.* D:
<bullgard4> Does Evolution have a lockfile?
<alraune> rudyValencia  : from dos at win , c the old , d the new drive
<ph8> bullgard4:  not sure, why do you ask?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, so you have a decent display but just can't enable Visual Effects right?
<alraune> rudyValencia  : dos = start>run...
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Correct
<porncake> does intrepid alpha2 include the new iwl4965 drivers?
<RudyValencia> alraune: that only copies the files, not the stuff required to boot Windows
<bazhang> porncake, #ubuntu+1
<DistroJockey> muntrue, and the changes I suggested made no difference what so ever?
<alraune> rudyValencia  : no, copies mbr and stuff too
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Could be my imagination but it does look like it is running smoother
<porncake> bazhang: thanks
<THZone> nevermind, I'll just have to wait till someone from the untangle dev team can be contacted.
<DJGummikuh> doesn't ubuntu 8.04 has this cube effect?
<bazhang> np
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Still have the occasional screen tearing
<DistroJockey> muntrue, might be :)
<bazhang> DJGummikuh, sure it does; get the 3d driver for your card and install ccsm
<ph8> abchirk:  dpkg -s gkrellm
<ph8> is libsm6 the sensors library?
<DJGummikuh> bazhang: ccsm?
<bazhang> !ccsm | DJGummikuh
<ubottu> DJGummikuh: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ph8> oh no my bad, session management
<DJGummikuh> bazhang: I already have the 3d driver and have some of the effects like super+tab
<abchirk> hm could be ph8
<ph8> abchirk:  no, it's a mystery!
<DistroJockey> muntrue, out of ideas atm sorry
<bazhang> DJGummikuh, then go into the manager and increase virtual horizontal desktops to 4 (under general settings)
<abchirk> ph8 but how I could use this? I have no commands with sensors :)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, When i hit compiz --replace it tells me Xgl not present
<DJGummikuh> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> np
<THZone> Nite
<DJGummikuh> bazhang: btw: Ubuntu utterly rocks
<DJGummikuh> I booted from cd and EVERYTHING worked out of the box, including my wireless, my dual screens, sound, everything
<DJGummikuh> I am REALLY amazed
<bazhang> nice
<DJGummikuh> I gave my sister Ubuntu 6.0x (LTS) a few years back because she wanted to try something aside from windwos.. when I checked her laptop lately and asked her if she wants to get back to windows she told me she
<DJGummikuh> 'd rather want the new ubuntu instead :D
<InfecteX> What is that program where you copy scripts?
<alraune> DJGummikuh : backup configuration files, if you plan to install permanently
<snadge> ubuntu 6 sucks too ;)
<DJGummikuh> alraune: hm?
<DistroJockey> !paste | InfecteX
<ubottu> InfecteX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DJGummikuh> alraune: there was not much to backup.. she screwed her 6
<DJGummikuh> I cleaned her hdd and installed from scratch
<DJGummikuh> thanks to ubuntu 8 this took less than an hour and everything worked out of the box
<DJGummikuh> this is pure luxury :D
<alraune> DJGummikuh : if live is running fine, before installing get the drivers information out before installing it
<DJGummikuh> alraune: hm? I didn't try live.. I installed permanently from the beginning (since I planned on wiping her disk anyways)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, So your out of ideas to eh ? :)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, So your out of ideas to eh ? :)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, So your out of ideas to eh ? :)
<DJGummikuh> and if something would have gone wrong, I'd fixed it:) I'm not totally new to linux ;)
<alraune> DJGummikuh : done then, anyway
<DJGummikuh> alraune: what do you mean by drivers information anyways? lspci? lsmod?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, well, was going to suggest:  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - and #compiz-fusion
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Ill check it out. Ill report back with my findings
<DistroJockey> muntrue, good luck
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Thanks
<alraune> DJGummikuh : xorg,modules
<DistroJockey> muntrue, you're welcome
<alraune> DJGummikuh : right drivers...
<bullgard4> ph8: Because I cannot re-start Evolution. Evolution freezed. I killed it using a GNOME panel applet. But I cannot re-start it. Even after 'sudo killall evolution'.
<DJGummikuh> wow that 3d Window effect looks cool
<ph8> bullgad4: have you tried evolution ---force-shutdown ?
<ph8> there are things like the evolution data server and such which might be causing problems
<Louski> What is the best pdf printer in openoffice? The default printer produces at least for me poor outcomes.
<ph8> what you mean the 'export to PDF' functionality?
<ph8> can you not specify a quality within that, have you tried increasing it? I've never had any problems with it
<Louski> ph8: yes, I mean to export PDF
<OB1FoShoB> anyone here good with ota tv and ubuntu?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Well i found the fix
<DistroJockey> muntrue, excellent
<Louski> ph8: I am using default mode and exporting data table to pdf
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Desktop effects work now. But everything is running slow as hell ^^
<muntrue> DistroJockey, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl Enabled the effects
<DistroJockey> muntrue, sounds like your xorg.conf still needs some tweaking
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Unfortunately im not a pro with this stuff
<anirudh0> is there any way to transfer a bunch of files at once via bluetooth?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I just have no idea what to do :)
<hall> musti
<DistroJockey> muntrue, what version of Ubuntu are you running again?
<dEagLE> hi all
<kcma2> i am looking for advise on my soon to be acer ubuntu box however i am having some second thoughts on installing the os i dont want to lose the gaming aspect currently on the rig, if anyone has any thoughts or help on this topic please...
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Hardy
<anirudh0> i need to send a directory of songs to my phone...too many to send one at a time
<ph8> kcma2:  Why not dual boot ubuntu and windows?
<anirudh0> !wine> kcma2
<ubottu> kcma2, please see my private message
<DistroJockey> muntrue, hmm, so much for automatic xorg config
<muntrue> DistroJockey, ^^
<kcma2> ph8 well cause the current os is vista
<DistroJockey> muntrue, does work more than not though I guess
<Alfarin> question: how do I change default window start location on screen for XFCE4?  Right now it seems to tuck everything to 0,0, making the title and - [] X get covered by panel at top...
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Ive had many problems with this laptop and ubuntu. I try everytime and everytime its crappy
<anirudh0> is there any way to transfer a bunch of files at once via bluetooth? i need to send a directory of songs to my phone...too many to send one at a time
<DistroJockey> muntrue, did you ever try  envyng  ?
<kcma2> anirudh0 i know of wine i have it on this machine that i am using however this machine does not have near the power compared to the acer that is all i am really scared to lose is that when i jump to linux on my acer i lose my you know all games are made for windows type setting i guess i am just being childish
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Thats the auto driver thing right ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, theoretically, yeah
<muntrue> I have tried it the last time i installed ubuntu and removed it because i was pissed off hehe, I can try again. Whats the packet name ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, I don't like to suggest it, but maybe you will have luck with it. Just keep that backup handy :)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, envyNG doesnt seem to exist in the repository
<DistroJockey> muntrue, never used it myself. Good luck
<dEagLE> how to change user name is pidgin messenger
<slik> what can i do with linux i can't do with windows?
<rocko> how can you copy and paste in to your tsclient ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, may need to enable extra repos
<rocko> ubuntu to a xp machine?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I can pick any of these :) envy         envyng-core  envyng-gtk   envyng-qt
<alraune> slik:?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, im guessing gtk
<alraune> slik:?dualbboot system ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, envyng-gtk sounds nice
<slik> what do i do with ubuntu i'm bored
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Just making sure :0
<DistroJockey> muntrue, :) as I said, never used it
<alraune> slik:?watch a movie
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Here goed
<alraune> slik:?watch this channel, hhehhe
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Goes*
<slik> i don't like hollywood movies :(
<free_dragon> )
<DistroJockey> muntrue, good luck *crosses fingers*
<slik> what are you all wearing?
<alraune> slik:?wanno go OT?
<fwaokda> I posted  my problem on the ubuntu forums if anyone has any time can they check it out and see if they can possibly help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5422055#post5422055
<muntrue> DistroJockey, No go
<slik> ot?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Throwing some errors at me about not supported
<DistroJockey> muntrue, :(
<alraune> OT!|slik
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Just installing the manual driver now. Whatever that may be
<alraune> ot!|slik
<slik> OT = ???
<jpds> !ot > slik
<ubottu> slik, please see my private message
<Starnestommy> slik: off-topic
<alraune> jpds, thx
<xubuntuuser> how can i edit the system menu (the part of the menu which isn't editable in the menu editor)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Restarting again. will report back
<slik> i don't see a pm
<slik> i'm new to this program
<dEagLE> how to change user name is pidgin messenger
<DistroJockey> !ot | slik
<ubottu> slik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dEagLE> how to change user name in pidgin messenger
<alraune> slik: type: /join #off-topic
<slik> oh you are getting rid of me i c
<Edwardxp> I got this problem with a domain i registered www.naturalxs.com  and it FWDs to a website i like it too go to, BUT! it should the complete URL it woent too, how can it just say www.naturalxs.com ?
<DistroJockey> !topic | slik
<ubottu> slik: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xubuntuuser> dEagLE: Ctrl+a
<alraune> silk:joy me at /off-topic
<OB1FoShoB> anyone good with ota dtv?  i could use a hand pls
<Dusty-> Hey guys I am running ubuntu 8.04 with NVIDIA graphics card, I installed virtual box via apt-get and rebooted, then when it come to X it seems like its lost all my X settings, it asks me if i want to shutdown, configure or continue, i continue and go into X 640x480 :( i check restricted hardware drivers and there is nothing in there, i tried nidia-xconfig to no avail and also tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg too no avail c
<olskolirc> Dusty-, kde?
<rocko> how come rdp is alot faster then going through VNC ?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Hehe that just threw me back into 800x600 resolution :)
<DistroJockey> Dusty-, sounds nasty :( One more test I would try is creating a new user and logging in as them
<DistroJockey> muntrue, :(
<blackboogy> hey again
<oba> re
<oiaohm> rdp lower color settings rocko
<blackboogy> i have a dual boot and getting an error 17
<oiaohm> You can get vnc faster droping bakc to 16 bit color too.
<DistroJockey> !envyng | muntrue
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Ill change the Radeon in the xorg to ATI see what it does
<ubottu> muntrue: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Yea thats the one i used
<DistroJockey> muntrue, worth a try. And also try that reconfigure then envyng maybe
<ClawEEE> how to mount a windows mobile on linux
<rocko> oiaohm: so if i lower the vnc color settings it should run as fast?
<ClawEEE> ?
<oiaohm> There are also many things that effect vnc speed as well rocko
<Gimpymoo> Am receiving error 255 when trying to share a folder across networks, any ideas?
<Dusty-> DistroJockey, its as if it is not loading the restricted drivers on boot so then when x tries to load the drivers dont exists and it falls over to crappy mode, any ideas ?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, brb
<Gimpymoo> Says I do not have permission, am using Ubuntu LIVE
<kcma2> is there a known issue burning a kubuntu iso from your ubuntu desktop, all the apps i run to make the live disc are going through the motions of making the bloody image but then when i load the disc back in there is nothing on it anyone have any idea's?
<DistroJockey> Dusty-, similar issue to muntrue in some regards. I'm not that big on nvidia atm
<Dusty-> maybe an update broke it or something
<Dusty-> ima cryu
<Dusty-> i got a lot of work on that box i cant reinstrall
<bullgard4> I cannot re-start Evolution. Evolution freezed. I killed it using a GNOME panel applet. But I cannot re-start it. Even after 'sudo killall evolution'. --  Does Evolution have a lockfile?
<alraune> kcma2: usually cd burrning works ?
<rocko> oiaohm: what are some reasons because i want to speed it up so i can start using vnc instread of rdp
<DistroJockey> Dusty-, I'm sure it's fixable, don't do anything hasty
<oiaohm> rocko note there is more than 1 form of vnc.
<kcma2> alraune yeah i have made two other image's of iso from the desktop of this machine with no flaws what so ever... dont know what is going on this time
<ClawEEE> how to mount a windows mobile on linux???
<oiaohm> Ok I only know a bluetooth hack ClawEEE
<oiaohm> http://tuxmobil.org/bluetooth_cell_apps.html  ClawEEE Little extra application you added to the windows mobile so it can talk on bluetooth.
<alraune> kcma2: checked the md5-sum of iso ?
<ytsestef> X won't start automatically, i have to login in text mode and then run startx, then everything loads fine. any ideas?
<blackboogy> what can i do against a error 17 ?
<kcma2> alraune yeah um i dont know how to do that
<belendax> how to install IE7 on linux ?
<oiaohm> You don't the last time I checked belendax
<alraune> md5sum  file.iso
<alraune> kcma2: md5sum  file.iso
<oiaohm> Support stops at IE6 belendax
<alraune> kcma2: where did you dld the iso ?
<kcma2> alraune for the kubuntu page for x86 machines
<kcma2> alraune is that mdrsum file.iso the command in terminal?
<alraune> kcma2:exact file name ?  (iso) |        yes term. cmd
<snadge> does anyone know if im able to use that ubuntu mini network install (10mb) to install in a virtual machine as DomU on xen?
<kcma2> alraune "kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso" is file name
<alraune> kcma2:brb
<sigma> i installed apache, how do i release the server to the world so that people can see it from my external ip address?
<LaNCeloT_RW> sigma, what is your server? IP ?
<olskolirc> snadge, its hard to get ubuntu in a vbox period
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> sigma: forwart the ports on your route
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> r
<Slart> sigma: tell it to listen to your external nic
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> s/t/d
<sigma> LaNCeloT_RW: external ip=10.144.65.79
<alraune> kcma2 : e0b9861df26c54acfd62bf35abe859f6
<jc-denton> the current ati drivers does not seem to build under ubuntu
<alraune> kcma2 : open a terminal
<jc-denton> there is nothing in the wiki
<alraune> kcma2 : ?
<kcma2> alraune yeah that is what i got a while ago
<LaNCeloT_RW> sigma, some router from some ISPs doesn't accept outside connections if you don't forward your ports on the router... and some ISPs even if you do doesn't accept - I got this problem with one ISP before
<jc-denton> i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<kcma2> alraune while you were away that is sorry
<nikotine> I installed pure-ftpd. does it have a default user/pass to login? i tried my system user/pass but it didnt work..
<olskolirc> sigma add it to your /etc/host file
<jc-denton> and the drivers installed with envy stopped to work
<alraune> type : md5sum /home/<ur_username>/Desktop/﻿kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<alraune> paste the output here
<LaNCeloT_RW> sigma, try to do what olskolirc told you.. if still not working.. access your router and forward the ports
<alraune> where <ur_username> is your username
<sigma> olskolirc: do i need to restart something after doing that?
<olskolirc> 10.144.65.79 sigma.com or whatever you are calling your .com
<olskolirc> no
<alraune> kcma2 : ?
<olskolirc> sigma, you have to set up your vhost
<sigma> olskolirc: how do i test it?
<olskolirc> i have a link hold on
<jc-denton> so how can i get that working
<kcma2> alraune yeah i am here
<jc-denton> it can't be that the actual ati drivers do not work with ubuntu
<kcma2> alraune and i got the samething on the md5
<olskolirc> test it by typing your apache address in your browser
<kcma2> alraune so i am not sure what to do now?
<sigma> olskolirc: you should see a index page
<cemunal> hi
<olskolirc> hold on
<olskolirc> right
<alraune> type : its ﻿e0b9861df26c54acfd62bf35abe859f6 ?
<sigma> olskolirc: do you see anything?
<olskolirc> no sigma its all local until you register that domain
<kcma2> alraune so i am supposed to type that in?
<bullgard4> belendax: Not at all.
<alraune> iy you type mdsum......, whats the output ?
<sigma> olskolirc: so you can't access it off the ip address solely? strange because thats what i used to do in windows
<kcma2> the same thing you got brother
<kcma2> exact same
<alraune> kcma2:if you type mdsum......, whats the output ?
<olskolirc> sigma, try this: http://www.daryl.mu/2008/01/20/howto-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon/ the only thing about these instructions, is that it doesn't tell you to add your domain to /etc/hosts
<kcma2> oh one sec
<olskolirc> with apache sigma ?
<LhiQuer> hey everyone... how come my computer doesnt hibernate/suspend?
<kcma2> now i did the command that you sent md5sum kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso and i got the same code that you have been sending here... do you want me to type just md5sum?
<alraune> kcma2:good, the file is not corrupted then, with md5sum =﻿ ﻿e0b9861df26c54acfd62bf35abe859f6 ,  which burning app u use ?
<nikotine> how do i log in to my ftp? it says the username is okay but its rejecting my password
<alraune> type : md5sum /home/<ur_username>/Desktop/﻿kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<sigma> olskolirc: yeah
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, do you have more swap space than you have RAM?
<olskolirc> it should work the same after you point your localhost to your .com
<alraune> kcma2 :type : md5sum /home/<ur_username>/Desktop/﻿kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, paste the output here
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, yeah, about 6gb
<alraune> kcma2: where <ur_username> is your username
<kcma2> alraune i was just placing a blank disc in drive, the letting it load and do nothing then right clicking on iso file and clicking on write to disc at first, then when that didnt work i used brasero once and that did not work either but both apps went through the motions like there were really burning something
<unop> alraune, why not use ~/ there ? :)
<Helldoradoo> heyyyyyyyy
<kcma2> alraune oh dont worry about md5sum i got that while you were looking it up we are the same i was just being dumb a min ago i am tired
<snadge> olskolirc: oh dear.. it seems i have to use debootstrap to install ubuntu on a domU
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, k, just checking. Not sure based on the info given so far
<sigma> olskolirc: ok turns out my external ip is different but when i use http://196.38.218.25:80 to try access the site, it connects but times out
<kcma2> alraune it just will not burn to a disc for me
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, i think my stats are on launchpad :S
<jo03> i'm looking at /usr/bin/ubiquity and was wondering how it gets called that it can write partitions and so on as a non-root user?
<Helldoradoo> sex do you girl
<alraune> kcma2:size of the image /space of the medium ?
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, not much help to the people here without a link though :)
<kcma2> 700 meg's blank cd-r and the file is 692
<kcma2> alraune 700 meg's blank cd-r and the file is 692
<LhiQuer> yeah, i know, DistroJockey whats the quickest way to get a nice picture (metaphorically) of my system?
<olskolirc> well, snadge its been said that its possible to install in vb is you have a loaded partition to work with
<olskolirc> the same way vista does
<blackboogy> title		Arch
<blackboogy> root		(hd0,1)
<blackboogy> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/sda2 ro
<blackboogy> initrd		/boot/kernel26.img --> error 17
<olskolirc> lol
<jc-denton> so nobody here has an ati card?!
<olskolirc> blackboogy, pastebin
<alraune> kcma2:can already be  a prob, try another app for overburning: http://www.nero.com/deu/downloads-linux3-trial.php
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, depends what the problem is really. But  free  is a good start, and  /etc/fstab  is handy  (for swap issues)
<blackboogy> for these 4 lines? thats what other just write
<abchirk> DistroJockey I installed now lm-sensors
<DistroJockey> abchirk, cool, hope it helps
<snadge> im going to try installing ubuntu on a vmware esx server now ;)
<snadge> it might be easier than xen
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, nvm, a more important issue has risen... NO SOUND
<abchirk> DistroJockey hm yes a bit more its for my LCD display from G15
<alraune> kcma2:click to download the deb package (as ure running non 64bit,  i386 architekture)
<jc-denton> Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.24-12-generic cannot be found at /lib/modules/...
<jc-denton> but i installed the kernel sources
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, best to ask here with as much detail as you can provide
<kcma2> alraune ok
<DistroJockey> abchirk, not used it myself
<alraune> kcma2:have it down ?  right klick, install with paketinstaller
<kcma2> alraune roger
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, be right back
 * DistroJockey must sleep.
<alraune> get through installation proc
<eshat> When I try to access a partition, gnome says: "Cannot mount volume. You are not privileged to mount this volume." although I am i the plugdev group, any ideas what causes this problem ?
<kcma2> alraune installing
<jc-denton> i wouldn't bitch if it would work as described in the wiki
<LhiQuer> now that is the quickest reboot EVAR!
<jc-denton> but the update this moring broke fglrx
<jc-denton> and the instructions on the wiki do not work
<jc-denton> so i want a solution now
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, good luck, I need sleep. Later
<LhiQuer> DistroJockey, that sorted it, bai bai
<DistroJockey> LhiQuer, cool :)
<LhiQuer> is there any way to change the boot logo?
<Slart> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Slart> if that's what you mean by boot logo
<LhiQuer> Slart, as in the ubuntu logo with the loading bar
<blogger> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blogger> hi all :) how are you
<Slart> LhiQuer: yes.. I think that's it.. check the links ubottu wrote
<internets> INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERN
<internets> INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET
<jc-denton> blogger: hey
<LhiQuer> goodbye internets
<internets> INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERN
<Slart> !ops | internets
<ubottu> internets: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<internets> INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERN
<jc-denton> did you notice that this howto does not work at all
<jc-denton> ?
<internets> INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERNET INTERN
<jpds> 1~/13
<snadge> hmm.. it seems that the ubuntu mini install wont boot in vmware esx either
<LhiQuer> jpds, no ban? :O
<jc-denton> blogger: !!!
<blogger> i dont understand people like internets
<AlexJP> hello everyone
<Slart> thanks jpds
<LhiQuer> omg coincidence
<LhiQuer> thanks jpds
<blogger> this is an ubuntu channel for support not for idiots like him
<blogger> hi jc-denton
<blogger> :)
<alraune> :)
<Fallenou> seems like there is too many bugs users are not happy , they start coming flood here :p
<jpds> You're all welcome, if they come back, call again.
<LhiQuer> okay, will do jpds
<bicz> they will.
<blogger> im happy so far, have fixed many things on ubuntu many many things, im really really happy and content
<LhiQuer> Fallenou, they are jealous that we are better than them
<blogger> but you hardly ever hear that from many
<jc-denton> what kernel version do you run
<blogger> just hear the complains cuz its easier to complain
<jc-denton> i have 2.6.24-12-generic
<jc-denton> but there is no linux-header-2.6.24-12
<jc-denton> why?!!
<blogger> brb
<Slart> jc-denton: are you running hardy?
<wols> jc-denton: cause you should update your kernel
<jc-denton> of course
<wols> jc-denton: it's at least 2 bumps out of date
<LhiQuer> jc-denton, try the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel instead
<Slart> jc-denton: been doing your updates? I think the kernel is up to 2.6.24.19 or something
<alraune> kcma2:you know howto passtebin ?
<jc-denton> why does apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade nothing about this?!
<arvind_khadri> !paste | alraune
<ubottu> alraune: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jc-denton> yes
<kcma2> alraune no i sure dont
<wols> jc-denton: bad sources.list
<Slart> jc-denton: are you using the server version? have you tried the update-manager?
<jc-denton> apt-get install linux-image-generic
<jc-denton> does also not work
<jc-denton> no
<alraune> !paste | kcma2
<ubottu> kcma2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Zikey> Hi, i'd like to compile C code, what do i need beside "gcc" & "make" ? (ubuntu server)
<jc-denton> gui does not work at the moment
<wols> jc-denton: pastebin your sources.list
<LhiQuer> jc-denton, did you upgread from 7.10 ?
<Slart> !compile | Zikey
<ubottu> Zikey: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wols> Zikey: ´build-essential
<jc-denton> how?
<arvind_khadri> alraune, sorry about that
<jc-denton> as i said x is not working
<Slart> !webboard | jc-denton
<alraune> ﻿arvind_khadri: lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webboard
<LhiQuer> jc-denton, did you upgrade from 7.10 ?
<wols> jc-denton: pasting can be done without X
<Slart> !info webboard | jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton: webboard (source: webboard): Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 196 kB
<jc-denton> no
<jc-denton> i have hardy
<jc-denton> hardy updates
<wols> pastebinit
<Zikey> thx :)
<arvind_khadri> Zikey, you would need build-essential
<jc-denton> hary universe
<wols> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<jc-denton> etc
<FloodBot2> jc-denton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !info pastebinit | jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<wols> jc-denton: if you did you had a newer kernel
<kcma2> alraune oh i am sorry when did i flood channel i wont do that again
<jc-denton> http://pastebin.com/f7304d71f
<alraune> kcma2:you didn't, but : type lspci, paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com,   give the url here
<kcma2> alraune alright give me one second
<exot> hello, I have a problem, I have installed bind and it's successfully resolves queries, but I want the result to be according to the ip of the  query
<alraune> kcma2:not more than 5, lol
<Slart> jc-denton: from a quick look through it looks very normal.. can you pastebin the output from sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, pleasE?
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, I'm trying to make my touchpad work properly since yesterday.. It works, it has the correct driver, scroll works, right-click (with 2 fingers) work pretty well... BUT the single-click sometimes just don't work.. like I tap it and sometimes it doesn't actually click... like on WindoUs .. just "touch soft" to click
<alraune> kcma2:need assistance, just ask..
<LaNCeloT_RW> Any clue?
<jc-denton> Slart: aha
<kcma2> alraune not more than five total links or lines per paste?
<jc-denton> Slart: how?
<jc-denton> I don't think there is anything special
<alraune> kcma2:in this channel, to keep it readable, only short posts, up to 3 lines ,are wanted
<Slart> jc-denton: I've never actually used pastebinit.. pipe the output to a file or somethingh
<Slart> jc-denton: it finds the repos? no 404 - not found?
<alraune> kcma2:longer logs, stories, and so on get copie to pastebin, so here is only the url then
<jc-denton> Slart: ok i have 2.6.24-19 installed
<jc-denton> maybe it did something wrong with grub
<Slart> jc-denton: ah.. now try installing those ATI drivers again
<LhiQuer> is 1680x1050 a decent resolution?
<Slart> LhiQuer: works of me.. =)  standard wide screen res
<alraune> kcma2:in terminal, left click marks an output  , right click enables copy, (5 sec)
<jc-denton> Slart: will do
<AlexJP> hey i wanted to set my monitor to 1680 x 1050 but it goes funny
<jc-denton> but why are the ati drivers in the repositories outdataed?
<AlexJP> in xubuntu
<arvind_khadri> AlexJP, ask #xubuntu
<Slart> jc-denton: I don't have an ATI card so I wouldn't know.. it takes some time for the drivers to make it to the repos..
<AlexJP> arvind_khadri  ok thanks
<alraune> kcma2:open a browser, go to http://paste.ubuntu.org
<jc-denton> hrmm
<arvind_khadri> AlexJP, welcome :)
<Slart> jc-denton: are you using envyng? or the restricted drivers thingy?
<jc-denton> i did apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.24.-19
<Forge_> hello
<jc-denton> Slart: they one from the ati.com
<jc-denton> the
<arvind_khadri> Forge_, hii
<jc-denton> and it still did not update the grub menu
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexJP does your monitor support that res and what are the v/h rates as listed in the specs for it
<jc-denton> why?!
<jc-denton> it sould do this
<alraune> kcma2:paste in there, leave your name, press paste / post
<kcma2> alraune i got the paste already i just dont want to flood the irc i am still learning lingo
<LhiQuer> jc-denton, third party drivers are notorious for wreaking havok with x
<Slart> jc-denton: hmm.. yes.. afaik it should update grub.. you could try running sudo update-grub yourself
<Abed> i have a problem with configuring  the swap area
<alraune> kcma2:got it pasted in browser ?
<arvind_khadri> Abed,  ask away :)
<kcma2> yes here is what you asked for sorry took me so long http://paste.ubuntu.com/28707/
<jc-denton> LhiQuer: fglrx was always unstable
<alraune> kcma2:copie the URL from browser, paste it here
<jc-denton> but it's not better if they are included in ubuntu
<Abed> when i type sudo mkswap /mnt/swap1.swap i get invalid arguments however i read a tutorial from help.ubuntu.com
<LaNCeloT_RW> any ideas guys? Already tried 10 different config. on xorg.conf tried to install and change config. on gsynapitcs and everything else...
<kcma2> alraune http://paste.ubuntu.com/28707/
<LaNCeloT_RW> my touchpad just doesn't work properly when single-clicking
<LhiQuer> hey... how do i define a swap partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<iCEifer> hello, my swap is active but it doesn't seem to be using it (0K used)? is this normal or do I have to do something else to enable it?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, can you paste the tutorial's address here... and for doing the thing you did swap should be mounted in /mnt
<Jack_Sparrow> iCEifer It only uses it if needed.  most of the time it will not
<Slart> LhiQuer: when you create the partition you can select partition type "linux swap" or somethingh like that..
<iCEifer> Jack_Sparrow, that's what I thought. thanks
<Slart> LhiQuer: or if it's the file system... I can't really remember
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Abed> arvind_khadri:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<LhiQuer> Slart, i know, and i have it, it just doesnt detect it
<Slart> LhiQuer: try using swapon
<jc-denton> Slart: it didnt add it
<Slart> LhiQuer: man swapon for syntax
<arvind_khadri> Abed, hang on while i check that
<Slart> jc-denton: is the kernel properly installed? no errors or such?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer look in gparted to see if swap is on
<tv7497> how do you install vmware in hardy ?
<jc-denton> Slart: yes
<alraune> kcma2:good, start nero : apps>multimedia>nero
<Slart> jc-denton: check in /boot, is there a file there?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, what did the previous command give??
<starbucki> hi all, i need help with a samba problem.. i accidently deleted /var/samba/ .... what do i have to install to fix this???????
<cemc> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jc-denton> Slart: sure
<Slart> starbucki: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba might fix it
<unop> starbucki, reinstall all the samba packages you have installed on your system
<cemc> is there a way to lock the keyboard but without activating the screensaver or anything ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cemc How would you get back in
<ljsoftnet> cemc quit ubuntu, and select lock screen
<cemc> Jack_Sparrow: with a key combination
<erle-> is there a way to kill a frozen x-server?
<erle-> without a second remote connected machine
<starbucki> i tried to reinstall, with a previous apt-get remoe --purge... but now i have the problem that nmbd wont start:Starting Samba daemons: nmbd failed!  invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, alreadt tried this page dude.. already tried to config everything... nothing.. =/ I just wanted to touch it soft and it recognises as a click O_o
<LhiQuer> erle-, try ctrl-alt-backspace ???
<LaNCeloT_RW> i´m really annoyed with that
<cemc> Jack_Sparrow: i want to lock the keyboard from accidental key pressings, like while i'm watching a movie and i put something on the keys (it's a laptop)
<erle-> LhiQuer, does not work when x is frozen
<jc-denton> Slart: update-grub also claims that it updated the menu.lst
<tv7497> little bit help about installing vmware in hardy :)
<unop> erle-, kill X from the console -- CTRL+ALT+F1 to get there
<LhiQuer> erle-, ctrl-alt-f2 ?
<jc-denton> however it did not change anything
<kcma2> alraune nero running
<erle-> unop, LhiQuer that all does not work, when x is frozen
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW Cant help you there, They are improving the touchpad drivers with every release
<LhiQuer> erle-, reboot?
<unop> erle-, reboot then
<alraune> kcma2:under more > configuration enable overburning
<erle-> LhiQuer, reboot does not work, too
<cemc> Jack_Sparrow: there's an applet for locking the mouse like this, but i would like to do it with the keyboard ;)
<erle-> hard reset is the only thing that works
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, Ok! :) Soon I´ll be home and there I can use my mouse on a table hehehe thanks anyway
<erle-> and that is no solution
<erle-> some keys still work, for example numlock
<LhiQuer> erle-, reboot it into recovery mode
<LaNCeloT_RW> Soon = One Month O_o
 * arvind_khadri senses a troll 
<Jack_Sparrow> LaNCeloT_RW Welcome home + 1 month
<erle-> LhiQuer, i dont ask for a quick and dirty solution
<erle-> i am looking for a general solution, LhiQuer
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jack_Sparrow, LOL  -
<LhiQuer> erle-, how is that quick and dirty?
 * LaNCeloT_RW is missing Brazil a LOT!
<jc-denton> Slart: i moved the old menu.lst
<jc-denton> now it seems that it generated a correct menu.lst
<kcma2> alraune i am not finding more as a section to make changes
<Abed> arvind_hkadri: u mean sudo dd ---------------
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- Perhaps your question can be answered in #ubuntu-server
<jc-denton> however i'll have to add windows again
<erle-> LhiQuer, you can not reboot, you can only hard power off
<arvind_khadri> Abed, yup
<LhiQuer> erle-, do you have any other options? no
<erle-> LhiQuer, that's why i am asking
<Abed> arvind_khadri:it gives me that (1.1 GB) file copied
<erle-> maybe someone else has a solution
<LhiQuer> erle-, IF YOUR COMPUTER IS FROZEN... HARD POWER OFF
<arvind_khadri> Abed, ok so what name did you give it??
<erle-> LhiQuer, computer is not frozen
<Abed> swap1.swap
<erle-> only x server is frozen, l
<Abed> int/mnt
<qdb> hello
<kyncani> erle-: ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<kcma2> alraune nvm i found it and have set cd to allow overburn
<Slart> jc-denton: hmm.. so update-grub did include the new kernel in the menu.lst? .. odd.. can't really understand why it didn't do that when you installed the kernelk
<Abed> arvind_khadri:in /mnt
<LhiQuer> erle-, so what can you /cant you do?
<erle-> kyncani, does not work, when x server is frozen
<erle-> LhiQuer, i can not use the keyboard
<arvind_khadri> Abed, yeah..
<kcma2> alraune any other specs you want me to change?
<jc-denton> Slart: yes
<jc-denton> me neither
<LhiQuer> erle-, can you use mouse?
<jc-denton> installing fglrx..
<erle-> LhiQuer, but numlock for example works
<jc-denton> so it built fglrx while booting?!
<alraune> kcma2:found it ?
<Abed> but i have the problem with the second command line
<erle-> LhiQuer, no, mouse does not work, too
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- If you cant use the keyboard you dont have other options
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, i can use some special keys that still work
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, its just the regular keys that do not
<LhiQuer> erle-, that is the equivalent OF YOUR COMPUTER BEING FROZEN... you can't interface with it, it doesnt respond to keyboard/mouse... it is frozen
<kyncani> erle-: have you tried it ? I thought it should work when X is frozen (especially when frozen)
<arvind_khadri> Abed, no am asking what file name did you give in the first command
<jc-denton> hrmm FUCK
<kcma2> alraune nvm i found it and have set cd to allow overburn
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- You just said you cant use the keyboard...
<Slart> !language | jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jc-denton> now the screen is black again
<kcma2> alraune any other specs you want me to change?
<arvind_khadri> jc-denton, dont get frustrated
<alraune> kcma2:from neros start screen choose burn iso to disc (second icon from the right, at top)
<jc-denton> well i'm supposed to work
<erle-> LhiQuer, i can interface with it, network for example still works, numlock still works
<jc-denton> not to play with ubuntu
<erle-> thats the thing
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton Please keep it user friendly and dont do that
<erle-> not everything is frozen, LhiQuer
<alraune> kcma2:nope, no further specs
<jc-denton> haha
<LhiQuer> erle-, so what CAN you do
<qdb> this computer has external ip adress, when tcpspy is installed there are some messages in syslog and daemon.log:
<jc-denton> Jack_Sparrow: i'm as friendly as ubuntu is user friendly to me :P
<alraune> kcma2:you know nero ?
<erle-> LhiQuer, i dont know exactly, that why i am asking
<kcma2> alraune burn is greyed out as an option
<Jack_Sparrow> jc-denton Stop..
<Slart> jc-denton: if I were you I'd try using envy-ng to install the ati-drivers.. just to get it going
<erle-> LhiQuer, i thought, someone else knows better
<LhiQuer> erle-, so you cannot control your computer?
<Abed> arvind_khadri:swap1.swap
<alraune> kcma2:blank cd not in tray ?
<qdb> Jul 20 16:13:39 qdb-desktop tcpspy[5489]: connect: user qdb, local 89.232.85.48:58854, remote 72.14.215.104:www
<qdb> Jul 20 16:13:39 qdb-desktop tcpspy[5489]: connect: user qdb, local 89.232.85.48:58855, remote 72.14.215.104:www
<qdb> Jul 20 16:13:49 qdb-desktop tcpspy[5489]: disconnect: user qdb, local 89.232.85.48:58854, remote 72.14.215.104:www
<qdb> Jul 20 16:13:50 qdb-desktop tcpspy[5489]: disconnect: user qdb, local 89.232.85.48:58855, remote 72.14.215.104:www
<jc-denton> Slart: you don't need envy
<erle-> LhiQuer, i can, but the interface is limited
<kyncani> !flood >qdb
<ubottu> qdb, please see my private message
<qdb> doe it mean it bruteforcing?
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- num lock just means your keyboard has power, it isnt sending a code to the pc
<jc-denton> i mean the installation of the drivers from ati.com is also quite easy
<jc-denton> .. if it works
<kcma2> alraune nope there is one in there
<starbucki> Slart, unop: thx, it worked
<arvind_khadri> Abed, check the second command you are using is correct or not...
<LhiQuer> erle-, can you move the mouse, can you type?
<Slart> jc-denton: hmm.. you're the one with the black screen =)
<Abed> yeah
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, no, numlock tells me that kernel is alive
<erle-> ssh works too, Jack_Sparrow
<Slart> you're welcome, starbucki
<alraune> kcma2:are u used to nero ?
<Abed> arvind_khadri:yes
<blogger> hallo what is the newest cube from novell that i can use on hardy?
<kcma2> alraune yeah i have used it before many times
<blogger> compiz?
<erle-> LhiQuer, maybe, but i don't see an effekt, the screen is frozen
<arvind_khadri> Abed, sudo mkswap /mnt/swap1.swap
<Cobolt> I need urgent help with a sound driver problem that prevents me from logging in. Can somebody help me?
<qdb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28708/
<erle-> LhiQuer, alt+ctrl+backspace does not work
<kcma2> alraune thanks for you help but i have to get going i am tired and i am sure this is some small mistake i am making
<LhiQuer> erle-, When a computer does not respond to any user input, it is said to be frozen. When a computer system freezes, or "locks up," the screen stays the same and does not change no matter what buttons you press on your mouse or keyboard. Often, the cursor will not move when you move the mouse.
<alraune> kcma2:so as everything is set now, try on your own for a moment..
<blogger> hello, i have enabled ati on hardy
<LhiQuer> is that it?
<Jack_Sparrow> blogger Compiz has the cube, not sure what it has to do with Novel
<blogger> what can I use to make the cube run?
<kcma2> alraune i will thank you for all of your help
<Rorschach> Cobolt: why can't you login?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, the tutorial is wrong!!!!!! as i had guessed it :D the /mnt should be a /dev
<erle-> LhiQuer, but it is not, for example connecting per ssh and killing x works
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<qdb> does it triing to login?
<eordenador> hi, I have an acer laptop travelmate 2300 with wifi, wpa doesn't work , so I'm using wep, but it only work configuring it on the option ''conecct to other wireless network'', it don't work configuring it manuallly, so I have to configure it every time I restart, do anybody know how to fix it?
<alraune> kcma2:thank when it's done !
<Jack_Sparrow> blogger Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<arvind_khadri> Abed, mark a bug , i will confirm it :)
<blogger> Jack_Sparrow: I have now the ATI proprietary driver running, how can i get the cube running?
<blogger> ok
 * blogger reads
<Jack_Sparrow> blogger look up
<soldieruk400> hi all im new to ubuntu but cant get synaptic maniger to work i get an error message
<LhiQuer> erle-, boot it into recovery mode and fix the issue
<Abed> ok arvind_khadri: i will try it now and post u with the result
<Slart> soldieruk400: what is the error message?
<Cobolt> x-session-manager error while loading shared libraries" libsound.so.2
<LhiQuer> because there isnt another way... your computer is frozen, end of
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, you type like lightning fast :D
<erle-> LhiQuer, x works, it just sometimes freezes
<erle-> LhiQuer, because of the crappy intel video drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri copy and pste from crib notes
<soldieruk400> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<soldieruk400> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Cobolt> I tried the realtek also driver install and after reboot X has this problem
<erle-> LhiQuer, no matter if compiz activated or not or what i am doing
<erle-> LhiQuer, sometimes it immediately freezes
<LhiQuer> erle-, so waht exactly are you looking for?
<Slart> soldieruk400: well.. did you?
<Jack_Sparrow> soldieruk400 Run that command in a terminal
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, you should never let out your secret tips :) ;)
<soldieruk400> like i said lol im new
<blogger> Jack_Sparrow: let me try this thanks much :)
<soldieruk400> i havnt got a clew what to do lol
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri people can grep the logs and find them all
<erle-> LhiQuer, i just wanted to know if someone else knows a special key combination or something that i did not know
<Slart> soldieruk400: hehe.. ok.. it tells you to run a command.. so let's do it.. open a terminal (it's in accessories)
<erle-> LhiQuer, thats all
<Jack_Sparrow> soldieruk400  applications, accessories open a terminal..
<kyncani> soldieruk400: (and put sudo before the command)
<LhiQuer> erle-, if your keyboard doesnt work, you cant use a key combination
<LaNCeloT_RW> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<erle-> LhiQuer, thank you for your time, now i know its not that easy
<Jack_Sparrow> soldieruk400  applications, accessories open a terminal.. type dpkg --configure -a        then enter
<erle-> LhiQuer, not every key is dead
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, i really didnt know that... thanks  a lot...
<jasex> Does anybody know how to hide the handles on each end of the gnome-panel? I have a transparent panel that is not full width.
<LaNCeloT_RW> ubottu, Google my friend, google!
<ubottu> LaNCeloT_RW: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LhiQuer> erle-, which ones work?
<erle-> music is still playing, thats another sign for a living system, LhiQuer
<Cobolt> Rorschach: Did you see the problem description?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ubottu, LOL... ok I give up
<erle-> LhiQuer, numlock for example
<ubottu> LaNCeloT_RW: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> soldieruk400: then just type that command.. but with a sudo in front.. so "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Abed> arvind_khadri:it says i have no space left in dev so how can i enlarge  it ????
<soldieruk400> ok cool ill give it a go  ty
<jc-denton> Slart:
<erle-> LhiQuer, numlock directly interacts with the kernel
<Slart> soldieruk400: let us know if it doesn't get rid of the message
<LhiQuer> erle-, that is different
<Rorschach> Cobolt: yes but you need to give more infos
<jc-denton> it seems to work now
<Slart> jc-denton: yes?
<LhiQuer> erle-, it doesnt
<Slart> jc-denton: ah.. nice
<jc-denton> no idea why i got a blank screen before
<LhiQuer> erle-, you can use numlock in BIOS
<arvind_khadri> Abed, /dev are device files... all the devices in Linux are treated as files
<soldieruk400> i will do
<LhiQuer> erle-, numlock is entirely controlled by the keyboarrd
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > soldieruk400
<ubottu> soldieruk400, please see my private message
<Slart> jc-denton: computers are far from predictable and logical =)
<erle-> LhiQuer, it is not
<Cobolt> Rorschach: what else can I tell you? That's the error that X gives
<Abed> arvind_khadri: i have 500MB of dev
<jc-denton> well xorg at least not
<Abed> can i expand it?
<jc-denton> even suspend worked
<Slart> ljsoftnet: I don't think it is.. at least not on my keyboard.. it's software controlled
<Cobolt> Rorschach: Can you give me an example?
<jc-denton> but i guess it will crash at some point
<arvind_khadri> Abed, you cant expand it...
<erle-> LhiQuer, you can freely use the keyboard LEDs like you wish
<erle-> it is controlled by the operating system, LhiQuer
<Abed> arvind_khadri:even I reinstalled it?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, you can exapnd only swap thats it
<LhiQuer> erle-, so how come i can use them in BIOS?
<Rorschach> Cobolt: where does this libsound.2.so derrive from?
<erle-> music is alive and ssh connection is possible, that is a proof for a living syste
<Slart> LhiQuer: because the BIOS can control them too?
<erle-> LhiQuer, bios does that, too
<Rorschach> Cobolt: try removing the driver again
<LhiQuer> erle-, numlock has no significance in matters like this
<LhiQuer> if i put just a power source to a keyboard, i can use numlock
<Cobolt> Rorschach: I can only login to terminal and I'm a little lost. I've got a directory where the file was I think.
<ljsoftnet> Slart: what do you mean?
<erle-> LhiQuer, my problem is that i have a laptop machine and i cannot connect with ssh everywhere to kill x
<jc-denton> well thx for help
<erle-> and sometimes i can not reset the machine
<Slart> ljsoftnet: huh?
<erle-> because of important data
<Slart> ljsoftnet: bah.. sorry.. wrong person
<LhiQuer> erle-, so its a driver problem?
<ljsoftnet> Slart: ok
<erle-> LhiQuer, it does, because numlock is a sign if your kernel lives
<blogger> Jack_Sparrow: wow, works thanks
<blogger> :]
<LhiQuer> erle-, IT IS NOT
<erle-> LhiQuer, yeah, but it is not a bug, it is crappy engineering
<Gimpymoo> Anyone know much about enabling folder shares?
<erle-> LhiQuer, unfixable
<LhiQuer> LhiQuer, kernel != xserver
<LhiQuer> erle-, , kernel != xserver
<erle-> i know
<Jack_Sparrow> blogger glad to help
<arvind_khadri> Abed, the man pages of mkswap doesnt mention /mnt
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | Gimpymoo
<ubottu> Gimpymoo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gimpymoo> When trying to share a folder, receiver saying dont have permissions
<LhiQuer> erle-, have you bothered to check the error logs?
<erle-> LhiQuer, if x freezes and you want to know if your kernel lives, numlock is a little test to find out
<erle-> of cause it is no proof
<erle-> but its a quick first test
<LhiQuer> erle-, SO WHAT IF YOUR KERNEL IS RUNNING???
<LhiQuer> it doesnt m-a-t-t-e-r
<LhiQuer> you need xserver to not freeze
<Gimpymoo> Error 255
<erle-> LhiQuer, it does, because the kernel gets keyboard signals first
<erle-> he sends it to the x server
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- I can put +5v and gnd to a keyboard and get the leds to toglle without a pc
<erle-> but he could check before, what user is typing, LhiQuer
<Cobolt> Rorschach: It seems to be a shared library that the driver installer may have removed that X needs to start a session.
<LhiQuer> erle-, THAT MEANS NOTHING
<simNIX> why shout ?
<LhiQuer> simNIX, trying to prove a very simple point
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- You need to go ask in server... thanks
<arvind_khadri> Gimpymoo, check the permissions of the file/folder you are sharing
<erle-> LhiQuer, you can not say that for sure
<LhiQuer> erle-, £10 on it
<Cobolt> Rorschach: Is there a way of restoring my sound drivers to default maybe?
<mon^rch> a lil help please? I forgot which package to install to show my gpu temp in the panel
<Peebo> NE1 using Obsidian ?  HTF do you set and AD
<Peebo> an AD
<erle-> LhiQuer, sorry, but you just did not get what i am asking for
<Jack_Sparrow> Peebo Please avoid the rude shorthand..
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- For a third time I will ask nicely that you move your question to the #ubuntu-server channel
<LhiQuer> erle-, good luck solving a problem when you wont listen to people who know more
<Slart> LhiQuer: not sure what you and erle- are discussing.. but here's a link about keyboard hardware.. http://www.beyondlogic.org/keyboard/keybrd.htm
<arvind_khadri> mon^rch, lm-sensors :D
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, thank you
<erle-> LhiQuer, there is nothing to know more
<erle-> its a /general/ question
<Cobolt> Rorschach: please help me dude. I can't afford to let this PC stay like this. I was trying to get the drivers installed for a friend.
<erle-> not a special scenario question
<erle-> LhiQuer, but: thank you for your time :)
<LhiQuer> erle-, thank you for letting me waste it
<Jack_Sparrow> Cobolt /join #alsa for info on getting sound back
<erle-> LhiQuer, why do you answer a question without havin an answer?
<Cobolt> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<arvind_khadri> !lm-sensors | mon^rch
<ubottu> mon^rch: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> erle- Please stop
<Siph0n> When I go to one web page (toyotafinancial.com), and log in, I see a big white square in the middle of the page... so i cant read anything... The big white square is where an adobe flash thing pops out and pops in, but it seems to always be popped out... Is there anything I need to get this work correctly?
<LhiQuer> brb people... someone at the door
<Slart> Siph0n: hmm.. no big white screen here..
<Siph0n> Slart, is is after you log in....
<Jack_Sparrow> Siph0n What release/distro are you using, what version of FF and how did you install flash
<Slart> Siph0n: ah.. it doesn't work even if you install the flash plugin?
<Siph0n> Ubuntu Gutsy, Firefox 2.0.0.16, and i dont remember how I installed flash, it was so long ago
<Jack_Sparrow> Cobolt They are a bit slow at times, but they really know thier alsa
<Siph0n> I tried using Opera and Epiphany, but neither work
<Cobolt> Jack_Sparrow, ive already noticed the slowness
<markqvist> I hope someone can help me with this. I am using a laptop with an external display connected, and i only want the external display to be used and turned on. This works fine in the text console, but as soon as i start X, the main display also turns on. How can i configure X to prevent this? Thanks in advance for any help!
<shishio> guys, i lost my msn account while using ubuntu, is it possible to acces my ubuntu from other people?
<AlexJP> anyone know a good light mp3 player?
<Cobolt> Jack_Sparrow, e.g nobody has replied
<Jack_Sparrow> Cobolt while you are waiting, run the alsa.sh script.. it will tell thel alot
<arvind_khadri> AlexJP, mpg123
<Cobolt> Jack_Sparrow, will do
<AlexJP> arvind_khadri  thanks
<mon^rch> ubottu: thanks... I found what I was looking for "sensors-applet"
<ubottu> mon^rch: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mon^rch> doh
<Rosen> I am in need of some advice :) ... I'm going to a friends house so he can get some of the data I have on my labtop, and we want to connect with a crossover cable and just share my files... The question is : Do I need extra protocols or updates in order to share folders with a VISTA box? ... He has no internet so I need to be prepared
<LhiQuer> bbl everyone
<arvind_khadri> mon^rch, it was me who suggested that :x :D
<snob> hi all
<Siph0n> Jack_Sparrow, I checked Synaptic, and I see flashplugin_nonfree 9.0.124.0 is installed, so I guess I installed flash through Synaptic
<Slart> markqvist: I installed some kind screen configuration thingy for gnome.. it let me turn the main and external screen on or off individually.. I use that when I use my computer for powerpoint stuff.
<mon^rch> ty arvind_khadri
<shishio> guys, i lost my msn account while using ubuntu, is it possible to acces my ubuntu from other people?
<Crttys> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Siph0n> Slart, nope, I have flashplugin_free installed in synaptic
<arvind_khadri> mon^rch, welcome ;) tc
<Abed> arvind_khadri: back to you ...... /dev is only 500MB can i expand it while installing Ubunutu
<Slart> Siph0n: flashplugin_free? gnash? try flashplugin_nonfree?
<Siph0n> Slart, sorry I means nonfree is installed
<Siph0n> Slart and Jack_Sparrow: if it helps, when I go to citicards.com I get a huge white box also.... and that is from the main page, so u can all see it too
<arvind_khadri> Abed, ya you can do that ... but it would just increase the size of the partitions that /dev has ..
<Slart> Siph0n: ah.. hmm.. then I don't really know what to do.. you could get some kind of flash blocking plugin to stop it from ever showing up..
<shishio> T_T
<Siph0n> I right click the white box and it mentions Adobe Flash, so I am just assuming that is the problem
<shishio> T_T
<Abed> arvind_khadri:the size of the partition is 54GB which is half the HDD
<arvind_khadri> Abed, if you want better performance or something go for more RAM
<Rosen> Does anyone know if anything needs to be installed to share folders with a vista-machine? (we connect with crossover cable)
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio You need to rephrase your question, it is not clear, but If I understand it. you can use sudo/root to read from your account
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > Rosen
<ubottu> Rosen, please see my private message
<Abed> arvind_khadri: the pc's performence is good but sometimes when i run a mp3 for example it logs out
<arvind_khadri> Abed, that isnt related to swap i fell
<mefiboset> hey people! I'm having trouble installing git4cf-automator, which I've understood is needed to install Compiz?
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow, my question is... is it possible for hackers to take down my ubuntu system? or put keyloggers
<arvind_khadri> Abed, how much RAM and swap do you have if any
<Cobolt> Jack_Sparrow, still waiting. how do i run the alsa-info script? Is it in a directory on the machine or do i need to get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cobolt you need to get it
<Abed> arvind_khadri:ram 1024 swap i dunno how to know?
<Rosen> Jack_Sparrow: thanks =)
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i did not want to bug anyone, i just hoped for a answer, but i think there is no simple one
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio very unlikely.. but you would need to be more specific
<markqvist> Slart, do you remember the name? I'm not running Gnome, but the Ubuntu Mobile desktop, but it should work anyway, shouldn't it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rosen np
<arvind_khadri> Abed, ok... just hang on
<Abed> ok
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow, i lost my msn account... i was wondering how i lost it
<mefiboset> how do I use the Terminal to run a specific file?
<Slart> markqvist: I don't really know.. it was on my laptop.. I'm using my desktop now
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow, im using ubuntu btw
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio were you running amsn or were you under wine?
<kyncani> mefiboset: what kind of file are you trying to run ? What's the filename ?
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow, running under pidgin
<Slart> markqvist: but it was in the repos.. I guess a decent search should do it
<mefiboset> kynanci: they have the file-ending pyc
<markqvist> Slart: Hmm... I'll do some poking around then.. It would be nicer though, if i could just setup xorg.conf so it would be that way permanently
<pobbel> Is this the place for a newbie to get some help?
<Abed> go ahead pobbel
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio I dont use msn.. but It is very unlikely that someone hacked you unless you make a habit of running programs from people you dont know
<Jack_Sparrow> pobbel Sure, just ask your question.
<kyncani> mefiboset: pyc ? isn't that precompiled (cached) python libraries ?
<Slart> markqvist: indeed... there might even be a way.. I didn't do a lot of reasearch once I found something that worked
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow u know where would i go if i want my msn account back? coz i want it back
<mefiboset> well, I'm quite the newbie at this so :P
<arvind_khadri> Abed, is it a fresh install of 8.04??
<neline> somebody who knows how to install my acer szw 3300v scanner?
<Abed> arvind_khadri:wut u mean by fresh?
<cirkit> shishio: Please visit https://login.live.com/ppsecure/secure.srf?lc=1033&id=9&ru=https://accountservices.msn.com/default.srf%3Fvv%3D550%26lc%3D1033&tw=1200&fs=1&kv=9&ct=1216558828&ems=1&seclog=10&ver=5.500.10313.0&tpf=8b25f0ea16820be354230dbd3637dc06&vv=550
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio I would not know where to start, but pidgin might have an answer,  What version of pidgin are you using?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, i mean is it a clean install ... or did you upgrade it?
<kyncani> mefiboset: it is. You don't run them. For compiz, follow ubottu's link :
<Slart> neline: scanners and linux is a sad sad story.. try sane .. check their site to see if the scanner is compatible first
<kyncani> !compiz | mefiboset
<ubottu> mefiboset: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Abed> no i was running live cd then i installed it
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow idk, im fully updated
<markqvist> Slart: Thanks for the help anyway!
<arvind_khadri> Abed, ok so were you asked to add some swap?
<Slart> markqvist: you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> neline See if xsane recognizes it.  If not, you will havbe an uphill battle to get it going
<Abed> help.ubuntu.com
<neline> it recognizes it
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio That is not what I asked
<neline> but that's all
<mefiboset> aha sorry! this is my third day playing with Ubuntu, excuse me :P
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow Pidgin 2.4.1
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio thanks
<kyncani> mefiboset: mmh, the link ubottu gave is not that great. So, I think, for compiz, it should be somewhere like preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<Cobolt> Jack_Sparrow, I've got the alsa script using wget but where would it be saved to by default? tried running it from desktop.
<cirkit> neline: So it recognizes your scanner, but thats all? Where are you stuck at?
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow T_T
<kyncani> mefiboset: (something like that)
<neline> uhm
<neline> i'll let you see
<pobbel> Cool,  I have been trying to get my wifi autoconnecting using ndiswrapper.  It was working but had to manually connect every time.  I tried a new version of ndiswrapper, and nothing worked so I reverted back to the original ndiswrapper (that is listed with ubuntu hardy) but now it does not work at all.  I am getting "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." after entering "modprobe ndiswrapper".  Any ideas?
<neline> device `snapscan:libusb:001:020' is a Acer FlatbedScanner13 flatbed scanner
<cirkit> shishio: What exactly do you mean you want your MSN account back? Is it one that has already expired? Is it currently active still and you just need to add your account to a client like pidgin?
<neline> that's what i got
<shishio> anyone know where to fund the chatroom of msn's channel
<neline> perhaps personal chat?
<Abed> pobble : try ndiswrapper -m
<shishio> @cirkit, someone just hacked my msn account
<neline> dunno
<Abed> pobble: after adding the module
<shishio> @cirkit, someone just changed my pw at msn, im using it evryday
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio you might try installing 2.4.3 from getdeb.net
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio ask in #windows
<pobbel> adding the module ie installing?
<eordenador> can someone help me, I have to reintroduce wifi connection data on every startup, do anybody know any solution?
<shishio> Jack_Sparrow, will i ever get my msn account back there? what about my pidgin, is it safe?
<neline> anybody knows?
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio that is a different question
<Slart> shishio: sounds like you should contact msn then.. I suppose they could help you getting your account back
<neline> pidgin is safe for me
<pobbel> it already has an alias in etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<neline> but i dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio if someone figured out your password they you wont get it back if they changed it
<cirkit> neline: What happens if you try as root?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, your problem for me seems to be with the player not swap space... but its better to ask someone who knows it for sure
<Jack_Sparrow> shishio create a second account and watch for activity with your user name
<shishio> @Slart how to contact them
<Slart> shishio: by the phone? or email?
<shishio> @Slart by email would do
<neline> how do you mean that exact?
<Slart> shishio: but this is !ot here..
<Abed> ok thnx arvind_khadri
<neline> how to do it in root?
<neline> sudo is for root
<kyncani> pobbel: ndiswrapper's module is provided by linux-ubuntu-modules-*. So i suggest you force reinstall this package if you've deleted ndiswrapper.ko by mistake.
<neline> but which command?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, welcome.... but sorry couldnt be of much help
<Abed> arvind_khadri:np
<shishio> @Jack_Sparrow, u have any idea how to know ur alternative email? i didnt put any at my email
<cirkit> neline: open a terminal and type "sudo xsane"
<arvind_khadri> Abed, and thanks for telling me the address that page needs a lot of correction :D
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, i have finally found a solution, maybe you are interested
<Abed> hehe np
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<cirkit> neline: I did a bit of googling and it is possible it could be a permission issue with the device.
<markqvist> Does anyone know if there's a visualizer for banshee?
<neline> cirkit: it gives an error
<erle-> is activated by default in ubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> Why use passwords if I can leave a message on the screen ??? >>> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/9589/screenshot1tx6.png
<neline> invalid argument
<cirkit> neline: Please post the output on Ubuntu's pastebin.
<arvind_khadri> Abed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapSpace check this
<neline> how?
<neline> i'm quite new in ubuntu
<Abed> arvind_khadri:ok thnx i will check bro
<Loop|t_a|> one short question how to export current certificate to pk12 format, I created cert trough guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html and I found command to convert from pem to pk12, on https://www.racf.bnl.gov/docs/howto/grid/pemtopkgs12
<cirkit> neline: Copy the output in the terminal and paste that http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<LaNCeloT_RW> neline, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Loop|t_a|> how to do that
<arvind_khadri> Abed, :)
<neline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28715/
<neline> that's all
<neline> not so much
<neline> or do you wanna have everything it gives?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > neline
<ubottu> neline, please see my private message
<neline> also the other programs runned for he scanner
<neline> sorry ;)
<simone> Hi
<markqvist> Does anyone know how to edit the ubuntu mobile desktop?
<cirkit> neline: Well at this point. It is a firmware issue for that scanner you have.
<markqvist> I need to add some applications to the desktop, and remove some of the ones i don't need
<neline> perhaps
<Jack_Sparrow> markqvist I would assume the mobile version has a support room somewhere
<simone> I need to start  "sudo ifup eth0" every time computer started also without login. What must I do?
<yesudeep> How does one find which package provides a particular file?
<Siph0n> what is the installation directory for firefox? if it is the one that came with ubuntu gutsy... 2.0
<jpds> !info apt-file | yesudeep
<ubottu> yesudeep: apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<neline> this is all the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28717/
<jpds> yesudeep: Or try: packages.ubuntu.com
<yesudeep> Cool.  Thanks jpds
<cirkit> neline: From the information I have gathered here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20453 - You need to edit the file in /etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf and about the 5'th line, you need to change the path (directory) from whatever it is to wherever your scanner's firmware is located.
<darthanubis> Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_grab_default: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_CAN_DEFAULT (widget)' failed
<cirkit> neline: Please read that thread to get a better understanding.
<darthanubis> I'm getting this alot
<neline> i don't have firmware installed yet
<kyncani> simone: you're not using dhcp ?
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: how do I do a force install?  (I did notice that the reinstallation process did not download anything as it did when I first installed it)
<Jack_Sparrow> Siph0n try user lib firefox
<markqvist> Jack_Sparrow yeah, i tried that, but it seems that no one there answers me :(
<Loop|t_a|> Any help to export my current cert to pk12 compatible with firefox?
<darthanubis> If I open gedit, geany etc. as root from cli then click open, I get segmentation fault.
<kyncani> pobbel: I don't know how using synaptic, but with apt-get, it's apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Jack_Sparrow> markqvist You will need patience in there..  We dont support the mobile version in here
<cirkit> neline: Well then that needs to be installed first, and once it is .. you have a better chance of having your scanner work.
<mefiboset> how do I shut down windows that are not answering?
<neline> i even dunno where to finde the firmware
<ben42> simone : does your /etc/hosts contains your hostname (short and long version) ?
<kyncani> mefiboset: xkill for the win !
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: okay will try that, thanks
<mefiboset> xkill?
<cirkit> neline: You said your scanner is a acer 620u scanner ?
<BUTTSECHS> ok, since I upgraded ubuntu to 8.04, and xmms isn't supported anymore, what are you guys using as a replacement?
<DAnryX> ru help plz
<neline> nope, it's an acer szw 3300v
<kyncani> mefiboset: yep, execute (or run a command, i don't know) in some menu, and run xkill.
<Jack_Sparrow> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<markqvist> Jack_Sparrow, ah okay, thanks anyway!
<noboX> audacious
<BUTTSECHS> Hmm, anything else, instead of audacious? :)
<noboX> exile :)
<joaopinto> !players | BUTTSECHS
<ubottu> BUTTSECHS: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<noboX> it's similar to amarok
<jacob_linux> i want to solve for the build search index for kdevelop... how can i do that?
<kyncani> that's some player list
<kyncani> t
<shafire> hey
<shafire> hey
<shafire> how can i create a cron?
<neline> cirkit: do you know where to find it?
<mandark> hey i was wondering how ppl would respond rapidly wen we post our queries here. I am amazed by the intelligence they have.... can anyone tell me wat makes them so
<BUTTSECHS> ok, thanx
<kyncani> shafire: you could google for a cron howto
<slik> how do i install beryl?
<abchirk> slik better take compiz :)
<jacob_linux> where can i get the manual for kdevelop?
<abchirk> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<slik> huh?
<kyncani> !beryl | slik
<ubottu> slik: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<cirkit> neline: Give me a minute. Let me see what I can try and find.
<haichman> compiz fusion is the best
<mandark> hey i was wondering how ppl would respond rapidly wen we post our queries here. I am amazed by the intelligence they have.... can anyone tell me wat makes them so
<neline> cirkit: ok, i'll wait for it
<abchirk> shafire with crontab -e -u user
<joaopinto> mandark, stop repeating, thanks
<danryx_> ru help plz
<mandark> joaopinto: my queries never end till i find the destination!!
<mefiboset> where do I get help regarding soundcards?
<kyncani> mandark: it's mostly always the same questions
<Jack_Sparrow> mefiboset /j #alsa
<alraune> ﻿ mefiboset:  what type of ?
<mandark> kyncani: then wer is the answer!! i am searching 4 the answer not the question
<mefiboset> It's a realtek
<slik> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kyncani> mandark: ubottu , the all-knowing infobot knows everyting
<shafire> abchirk, sudo: crontab: command not found :(/
<mefiboset> I need drivers.. want to be able to change output i.e.
<alraune> ﻿ mefiboset:  quite common, check #alsa, else come back
<cirkit> neline: Well evidently your Acer "3300" scanner is supported as explained here http://www.buzzard.me.uk/jonathan/scanners-usb.html ... look at the first Manufacturer entry.
<abchirk> shafire than install it :)
<abchirk> shafire sudo aptitude install cron
<ubookie> Help, ubuntu install complain faulty hdd ... butt hdd is OK
<kyncani> ubookie: you've checked the dmesg ?
<neline> cirkit: i already knew it should be supported, but i'll look whether i can get it work
<cirkit> neline: http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/#work
<ubookie> how to check?
<kyncani> ubookie: accessories -> terminal, then type "dmesg". And look at the last lines for errors.
<ubookie>   655.644000] Remounting filesystem read-only
<ubookie> [  655.644143] EXT2-fs error (device sda6): ext2_new_blocks: Allocating block in system zone - blocks from 31752500, length 1
<ubookie> lots of those
<michael__> login
<michael__> file
<AlexJP> hey ive jsut installed mpg123 in synaptic, but it hasnt shown up anywhere on the system. where can i find it?
<kyncani> ubookie: pastebin the 20~30 lines before "remounting read-only". But that looks like a defective disk
<Yien> hi there
<michael__> ji
<michael__> hi
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: I did the reinstall and still the same.  ndiswrapper is not listed when "lsmod"
<ubookie> i just check hdd using wd tool, even zeroes the entire hdd
<neline> cirkit: i dunno exactly how to do yet
<kyncani> pobbel: have you rebooted after installing the new modules ?
<pobbel> no, will do now
<db92> devcpp equivalent for linux? :\
<xoreax> hi @ all
<michael__> wie kann ich firefox 2 finden
<db92> just looking for some kind of syntax highlighting editor etc. for ubuntu
<Yien> hi
<cirkit> neline: open up synaptic and search for "snapscan"
<xoreax> ist doch standard drinne oder michael
<Muiske> Hi all, I've got 2 questions that I like an answer to! (1) How can I make it so that a package is NOT selected for updating? I have an older version that I would like to keep and update-manager is telling me to update it, which I don't want. And (2), how can I install an external DVD-writer (USB; Samsung Writemaster?)
<ubookie> ﻿kyncani : the entite log > http://paste.ubuntu.com/28722/
<kyncani> ubookie: well, the lines before remounting read-only hold the reason why linux is using the filesystem read-only.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning > Muiske
<ubottu> Muiske, please see my private message
<jpds> !de > michael_
<ubottu> michael_, please see my private message
<Muiske> Ok thanks!
<ubookie> [  427.060182] Adding 7574608k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:7574608k
<ubookie> up is the line before
<Jack_Sparrow> db92 What type of scripts are you planning on editing.
<ubookie> doest it means the problem is specific to swap partition?
<db92> Jack_Sparrow, i thought it was obvious since i said devcpp, c/c++ code
<neline> cirkit: it can't find it :S
<Jack_Sparrow> db92 I am quite busy.  I didnt catch that.
<db92> mmk :\
<Jack_Sparrow> db92 gedit highlights bash and py scripts
<harpreet> there are two folders on my desktop and i cannot delete them "error, access denied" any help?
<cirkit> neline: what does a search for "sane" bring up?
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet they mst have been put there by sudo/root
<pobbel> kyncani: still no go
<kcman> is there a link to more desktop img's and themes?
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow i am logged in as root and even if i manually remove them from console with root...they do not move
<kyncani> ubookie: mmh, looks like a filesystem corruption, I'd "sudo e2fsck /dev/sda6".
<cirkit> kcman: Maybe try http://www.gnome-look.org/
<kcman> cirkit thanks bro
<kyncani> pobbel: what's the output of "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/"
<ben42> kcman http://art.gnome.org/
<neline> cirkit: it doesn't show me snapscan
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow how do i remove directory off the desktop from console? rm doesnt work
<chocogoinfre> francais
<hello_scienceAtF> hello
<ben42> harpreet: for dirs try "rm -R"
<ubuntuuser3463> have anyone got his ati radeon hd3870 to work with ubuntu? im trying since a few days with everytime fail....
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet Something odd there.. root access and rm wont work..  what are the permissions on the folder/files
<cirkit> neline: Well then you may need to install it manually. Please take a look at http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/#usb
<harpreet> tyvm ben42/Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet  and did you use -f
<kcman> ben24 thank brother
<ubuntuuser3463> fglrx ???
<chocogoinfre> asus eeepc900 : problem with integrated camera
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow permissions are disabled
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani:  'uname -r' ?
<mefi> which channel is for graphics?
<neline> cirkit: you mean libusb ?
<kyncani> pobbel: nope, that would be backticks ` and not ticks '
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow yes i used -f too
<ubuntuuser3463> 2.6.26-4-generic
<cirkit> neline: Yes. Also, open a terminal and type 'lsmod' and see if you see a module called "scanner".
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ubuntuuser3463> howto findout graphic device identifier?
<chocogoinfre> thanks
<ubuntuuser3463> for xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kyncani> chocogoinfre: also at eeeuser.com -> wiki
<ubookie> ﻿kyncani: hv lots of this coming from e2fsck -->Inode 6008 has compression flag set on filesystem without compression support.  Clear<y>? yes
<ubookie> Inode 6008, i_blocks is 571744385, should be 0.  Fix<y>? yes
<amenado> harpreet-> perms disabled?  whats the octal code..like 644 ?
<AlexJP> anone here use mpg123?
<leon_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<leon_> hedtg
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow the folder displays user 501/ amnado
<harpreet> amenado
<SeveredCross> 501 sounds like you took it from another distro that starts uid's at 500.
<mefi> I need graphiccard-drivers and help! is there a channel for such?
<ubuntuuser3463> !foo is foo
<ubuntuuser3463> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-amdcccle-envy (and 5 others)
<amenado> harpreet-> perms disabled?  whats the octal code..like  501 is the userid ?
<kyncani> ubookie: well, yeah. You could also run e2fsck with -p option (automatically repair when safe)
<cirkit> mefi: First of all, what is the manufacturer of your graphics card. That will help someone point you in the right direction.
<harpreet> amenado, yeah...501 is the owner
<ubuntuuser3463> !find radeonhd
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd, xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd-dbg
<negge^> is there some way to make screenlets stay on top when you use Ctrl + Alt + D to minimize all apps?
<neline> cirkit: i don't, this is everything it gots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28727/ ; but how to install the bz2-file? i only know it about tar-files
<Jack_Sparrow> mefi Please state your problem question all on one line
<erle-> LhiQuer, i have finally found a solution, maybe you are interested
<amenado> harpreet-> you have not told yet about the permissions, what is it? you can paste that one line here..just one line
<erle-> LhiQuer, http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: I pasted that in, that dir does seem to exist only kernel vers (I think) so...  ﻿/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ is an empty dir and returns nothing.
<harpreet> -rw-rw-rw-
<darthanubis> a search of my hardy syslog for the term "segfault" is depressing
<harpreet> amenado -rw-rw-rw-
<kyncani> pobbel: well, then you've reinstalled to wrong package :)
<ubuntuuser3463> i need grafic dirvers too
<ubuntuuser3463> ati radeon hd3870
<ubuntuuser3463> ubuntu 8.10  x64
<LMJ> hi
<harpreet> amenado the second folder is drwxrwxr-x
<ubookie> ﻿kyncani: thanks for your help .... I am trying to understand the problem ... started with virgin hdd ... but installation fail in the middle with filesystem error ..  is the installer faulty? How to fix it and continue installation
<rocko> how do you install a .run file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > ubuntuuser3463
<ubottu> ubuntuuser3463, please see my private message
<negge^> Rocko doube-click it
<negge^> or run it from terminal
<cirkit> neline: well then I recommend you stick with libusb instead of "scanner" module. Open a terminal and type "locate libusb".
<LMJ> anyone knows if there is a list of compatible USB wifi devices for Ubuntu? I want to make a safe choice before buy
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: to the wrong package? what does that mean?
<rocko> negge how do you run it in terminal ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rocko How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/            ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<extor> The number of webmasters who can't function without cpanel is shocking. Even if they get a VPS they can't do shit with it unless it has cpanel installed. These people have never heard of ssh either, just amazing.
<owner> bcm 43 xx firmware
<kyncani> pobbel: the package's name should be linux-ubuntu-modules-yourkernelversion.  So the reinstall command line is "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`"
<xfroggy> rocko, sh packageName.run usually works
<amenado> harpreet okay, the first one is not a folder its just a file, the 2nd is indeed a folder, but those can be removed with a sudo previledge.. you may also want to check the acl..
<ubuntuuser3463> fglrxinfo display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.1 rc3)     :(
<neline> cirkit: it gives me some locations, what to do with it?
<ghostlines> you only need a registerd domain name to recieve mail, not to send mail right???
<Loop|t_a|> how to convert crt to p12 cert?
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: `uname -r` is the package ver?
<cirkit> neline: Paste it.
<Joeb454> can I burn the server .iso to a DVD instead of a CD?
<rocko> ./setup.sh: 289: /home/rocko/.setup13206: not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeb454 Yers, but some people have problems, not sure why
<Infecto> hello
<Cobolt> Joeb454, yes
<kyncani> ubookie: well, you could "sudo mke2fs -j -c -c /dev/sda6" (sda6 was it ?). That will make a read/write test on the partition, so if your disk hold bad sectors, then you will know.
<Joeb454> ok I'll give it a go :)
<kyncani> pobbel: yep
<ubookie> I am practically having the same problem as this guy  http://macbitz.wordpress.com/2008/05/18/ubuntu-feels-my-wrath/ ... please help
<neline> cirkit: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28729/
<Infecto> can some one help me, i connect to remote laptop which one is connected to tv, i try to run mplayyer movi.avi
<Infecto> but i go error vo: couldn't open the X11 display (127:0.0.1:0.0)!
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: Will give that a go, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ubookie Please provide at least a basic description of the problem
<Infecto> i export display and nothign :(
<gluer> hi, what web browser can i use on ubuntu that supports activex? i need it for a security camera applet
<rocko> i get ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<amenado> harpreet rather look at the lsattr   see if its immutable
<hello_scienceAtF> how can i get rid of an existing account on Evolution and wipe it clean like i never had an account?
<rocko> sorry i mean ./setup.sh: 278: /home/rocko/.setup13288: not found
<Loop|t_a|> How does this support work?
<harpreet> amenado, i have remove the file with sudo permissions now only the folder left
<xfroggy> Rockj, try "sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<xfroggy> oops
<Loop|t_a|> How to ask the question and how one could get the answer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Loop|t_a| Ask your ubuntu rerlated support question. and wait
<xfroggy> rocko, , try "sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<amenado> harpreet-> rm -rf dirname
<free[]> re
<fwaokda> when's 8.10 supposedly coming out? (like ballpark figure)
<harpreet> amenado, it worked !!! yay
<gluer> october
<harpreet> amenado thank you very much
<Loop|t_a|> Ubuntu server 8.04 , I have openssh crt certification, I need to convert it to pk12 format because firefox 1.5>2.0 wouldnt accept it permanentlly
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda 8-10 it the yr and month
<fwaokda> gluer, thanks
<cirkit> neline: Well you have libusb as needed in the correct directories. And you already have sane installed right?
<amenado> harpreet-> you're welcome, perhaps you can man rm  to get more details of the options
<harpreet> amenado i was trying rm -f only..
<gluer> fwaokda: im runnin alpha 2 now
<neline> cirkit: yes, i have sane installed
<Michael88> hi ppl
<fwaokda> gluer, cool
<rocko> xfroggy:  no luck im still getting ./setup.sh: 289: /home/rocko/.setup13453: not found and ./setup.sh: 278: /home/rocko/.setup13453: not found
<Michael88> can anyone help with Metasploit error???
<Loop|t_a|> I made openssh from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<cirkit> neline: Please read and do what the "Getting it working" section explains http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/
<extor> Did I say Cpanel? I meant WHM..server management. That's what these webmasters can't do without.
<chocogoinfre> parler français
<xfroggy> :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre, please see my private message
<neline> cirkit: i don't totally understand what that website means
<Loop|t_a|> I cant find in ubuntu forum anything about this issue
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani: is this the right syntex? sudo apt-get install --reinstall ndiswrapper-common `2.6.24-19-generic`
<cirkit> neline: open a terminal and type sudo -i
<Jack_Sparrow> Loop|t_a| You need to form a proper question
<kyncani> pobbel: nope
<kyncani> pobbel: the package's name should be linux-ubuntu-modules-yourkernelversion.  So the reinstall command line is "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`"
<neline> cirkit: done
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Loop|t_a|
<ubottu> Loop|t_a|, please see my private message
<cirkit> neline: Do you have a command "find-scanner"?
<neline> cirkit: i dont have that exact command, i got another one
<Loop|t_a|> How to to form proper question?
<kcman> is there an audio player that will let me use my ipod with ubuntu?
<neline> cirkit: it is sane-find-scanner, that gives an output, what i'll paste
<cirkit> neline: ok.
<LhiQuer> i'm back :D
<neline> cirkit: this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28730/
<free[]> can i play with cs1.6 without installing wine? :]
<owner> bcm 43xx firmware where to get it
<Jack_Sparrow> Loop|t_a| Only you know the problem and can form the question.  Your earlier question did not make sense
<Seveas> owner, system -> admin -> restricted drivers
<Loop|t_a|> hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> owner BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<owner> will this work for all install types or
<pobbel> kyncani: IM?
<kaarna> On my Macbook suspend works, but it happens too early on battery power. Like when ever I try to compile something the system will suspend. How can I disable suspending or fix it? 6.04 worked on my machine because it didn't have suspend! Have had this problem for two years now.
<Jack_Sparrow> owner restricted drivers will not work for all types of bcm43 cards
<chocogoinfre> forum de discussion en français
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, don't the names of ubuntu releases go alphabetically?
<Loop|t_a|> Ok I need p12 cert file , how to create pk12 from the current certification on my ubuntu server, I dont have pem cert , I have crt certifications
<kyncani> pobbel: you can tell here; are you lost ?
<owner> ok thanks
<kyncani> !fr > chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer yes, and the number reflects the year and month of the release
<neline> cirkit: i got to go :S
<owner> <Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, so they don't just mke it up then hahah
<Loop|t_a|> I found convertor from pem to p12
<pobbel> ﻿kyncani:  that seemed to go okay, do I reinstall now?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer They do plan some things
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, but i don't think .10 works well
<Loop|t_a|> but I cant find from crt to pem or to p12
<owner> <owner>hello everyone
<kyncani> pobbel: ?? the command I gave you should have reinstalled the modules. You mean reboot, don't you ? If so -> yes
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> try this http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/pkcs12.html#  see if this works
<cirkit> neline: bookmark http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/ and read up on it later
<owner> owner ok
<pobbel> thanks will give it a go,  I IM'ed the output to you
<kyncani> pobbel: i'm discarding PMs
<pobbel> sorry
<pobbel> will reboot now
<kyncani> no worry, just to prevent spam
<gluer> i need a web browser for ubuntu that supports activex plugins, can anyone suggest one?
<mefi> okay sorry - I need help fixing my resolutions and setting up HDMI in Ubuntu. Using integrated Radeon Xpress 12xx-series. where can I get help?
<db92> getting 404's on ubuntu repos, any idea why?
<gluer> !activex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activex
<amenado> gluer-> umm i'd trie installing wine and then IE ?
<kyncani> gluer: you're looking for IE under linux ?
<gluer> amenado: stupid linksys wireless camera needs activex
<alraune> how do I generate a new sources.lst when the old one is empty ?
<amenado> gluer-> i dont know, i dont own one, good luck to you my friend
<gluer> amenado: cheers
<amenado> alraune-> you get them from ubuntu download site, google for it?
<Loop|t_a|> <amenado> in examples I just see from pk12 to pem
<Loop|t_a|> Thanks for the link
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> you looked in the Examples section?  Create a PKCS#12 file:
<amenado>  openssl pkcs12 -export -in file.pem -out file.p12 -name "My Certificate"
<alraune> amnado : problem is its not mine, guy sits in India (mirror...)
<amenado> alraune-> he can visit same site from india..perhaps adjusted for a mirror nearby India
<alraune> ﻿ kyncani: client in india
<Loop|t_a|> I dont have pem but crt
<alraune> amenado : will check google, thx
<kyncani> alraune: why don't you put your sources.list on some web site and have him download it ?
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> you have such a customized system, you have to dig up the info yourself, use google for openssl options (many many)
<bastid_raZor> alraune; kyncani has a good idea.. then have him through synaptic choose a mirror close to him and synaptic will do the rest
<Loop|t_a|> SSLCertificateFile /etc/ssl/certs/server.crt
<Loop|t_a|> SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/ssl/private/server.key
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> see below of this link http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/openssl.html
<alraune> ﻿ kyncani: client in india means my nearby repos would decrease speed extremly..
<Jack_Sparrow> alraune Are you sure you are using the right path.. if you get a blank file , an improper path is often the problem
<Loop|t_a|> its not custom its from ubuntu page
<alraune> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:: couldn't believe first, too, but seems so, may shall try update, brb
<kyncani> alraune: well, you could replace the repos from your sources.list to an indian repo i guess (no, i don't know indians repos)
<Loop|t_a|> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html section HTTPS Configuration
<albuntu> can someone give me an example of how to update the repos i have downloaded with debmirror
<alraune> ﻿ kyncani: next I now are in Pakistan
<kyncani> alraune: but "software sources" -> you can replace your repo to indian i think, that should generate a suitable sources.list
<Johnramb00> Hi
<Johnramb00> I've got a question
<albuntu> Johnramb00 dont ask to ask just ask
<bastid_raZor> albuntu; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Johnramb00> With BackTrack3 my WiFi connection works fine, but with Ubuntu I don't get it work :(
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> that Apache tutorial does show .crt, but what if you create the .pkcs12 or whatever extension and serve that?  btw anything with Encryption is really a black magic -- only few seems to understand those
<albuntu> bastid_raZor i am talking about debmirror not resources.list
<Styx^> hi
<Styx^>  is linux-rt (package) an alternative to compile itself a realtime kernel ? please
<albuntu> Johnramb00 what is the ubuntu version you are using
<albuntu> and what is your wireless card
<bastid_raZor> albuntu; how did you get a repo from debmirror?
<amenado> Johnramb00-> care to explain what BackTrack3 is?
<Dedi> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<kyncani> alraune: yep, i've just checked, "software sources" does have a repo in india
<fanch_> hi all
<albuntu> bastid_raZor i got all the packages with debmirror in a folder in my home directory and now i want to update them
<fanch_> i'm having troubel with my screen resolution
<Johnramb00> BackTrack3 is a SlackWare Distribtion
<MatBoy> mhh, I need more mem soon, 512 MB is not that good anymore :) Never sell your MEM because you want to help someone out :P
<AlexJP> fanch: what sort of trouble
<Johnramb00> I'm using Belkin F5D7000 WiFi Card.
<Johnramb00> And Ubuntu 8.04
<lord-carlos> Hi
<fanch_> I use gksu displayconfig-gtk to select my devices and resolution properly, but the parameters I select seems not to be saved
<fanch_> anyone can help ?
<Johnramb00> My system recognize the card, but there's no accesspoint found :(
<amenado> Johnramb00-> remember this is ubuntu, not slackware...but we will try to assist if we can
<AlexJP> Johnramb00 have you tried manual connection?
<lord-carlos> Someone know if a rtl-8185 wifi card works put of the boxs with ubuntu?
<alraune> ﻿kyncani, Jack_Sparrow : I will backup mine and geenerate an indian then, yo, thx
<mefi> where can I get info and help on graphiccards? I need to work some perks out regarding resolutions and connectivity to TV via HDMI
<Loop|t_a|> <amenado>if I understand the question you are asking of the purpose of the pk12, its because the people are tired of clicking certification all the time, and the firefox 3 is too buggy and doesn't support all the extensions, on the ff1.5 till 2.0016 you can permanently accept the untrusted certifications, the only way to do it if you have generated pk12 and manually import it to firefox or any other browser, mail client that support it
<kyncani> alraune: np :)
<pobbel> kyncani: I am back up on wifi thank you very much.  Now I am back to trying to sort out the original problem with auto connecting
<bastid_raZor> albuntu; i'm seeing a way to update them by having a cronjob >> http://tinyurl.com/4vsulm < from ubuntu.com
<harpreet> i have dual boot ubuntu 8,04/vista...i believe i am wasting my hd with vista which i never use..is it possible to get all the free space from windows side and move that free space to ubuntu?
<albuntu> Johnramb00 make manual connection and write the name of the wireless you want to connect and it will absolutely connect without problems
<Loop|t_a|> <amenado>with ff3 you can accept any certification regardles is it trusted or not
<Jack_Sparrow> alraune cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Johnramb00> lord-carlos: rtl-8185 only ndiswrapper
<mefi> where can I get info and help on graphiccards? I need to work some perks out regarding resolutions and connectivity to TV via HDMI
<kyncani> pobbel: well, I would not know about that, I'm using kde and kde's network-manager autoconnects to known wifi access points.
<bastid_raZor> harpreet; you could format that partition to ext3 and use it that way.. probably not the best idea to resize partitions after the fact. it can be dangerous
<lord-carlos> Johnramb00: mhh. crap. But thanks for the info
<pobbel> that is what ubunu's network manager is supposed to do
<albuntu> Johnramb00 try sudo apt-get install wlassistant . and try wlassistant to see if you can connect
<doddo> Hello½!! i have a questin: is there a way to netinstall ubuntu from the cdrom, similar to fedoras "askmeth" option ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnramb00  http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=617297
<soulchild> Hi all, i just connected a Game-Controller to my Usb, how can i find out the device name of it ?
<joaopinto> !minimal | doddo
<ubottu> doddo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Johnramb00> Ah! Thank you!
<kyncani> pobbel: yeah :)
<bastid_raZor> soulchild; lsusb
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> thats a risk everyone takes, anyhow, is it FF3 thats not supporting your certificates or you wanted the older FF to accept your certs? i forgot the original issue you have
<Johnramb00> Because I was wondering why Slackware has the driver's allready within but not Ubuntu!
<doddo> joaopinto: ty
<Loop|t_a|> older ff
<ubuntuuser3463> howto install ati driver?
<Loop|t_a|> Its easy in ff3
<albuntu> Johnramb00 its not drivers related problem. if ubuntu finds your wifi card than its not a drivers problem
<Johnramb00> Thank you Jack_Sparrow, but it's not my version.
<kyncani> ubuntuuser3463: help.ubuntu.com, directions are there i htink
<soulchild> bastid_raZor: no,... dmesg says, it has been found but i don't know where in /dev
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnramb00 which version..
<Johnramb00> albuntu: Yes, Ubuntu finds the card, but nothing more... :(.
<Johnramb00> F5D7000 v3211de
<albuntu> Johnramb00 i said to you try wlassistant
<ubuntuuser3463> howto install fglrx for ati radeon hd 3870 on ubuntu x64 8.10 2.6.26-4-generic    with fglrx support?
<albuntu> Johnramb00 or try manual connection
<pobbel> I have wifi set up on roaming in network manager, the network settings are set in nm-editor.  On boot, the link LED blinks and no activity.  I have to open network manager and disable roaming, then re-enable roaming before it connects.  I do this every time I boot.  Anyone?
<Loop|t_a|> <amenado> Could you recomend me some #ch where could I ask my question
<pobbel> ubuntu hardy, ndiswrapper
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> id try #openssl  and #apache perhaps
<albuntu> bastid_raZor that script is for old versions. i am using hardy. and i just wanted to know the exact command to update with debmirror. not a cron
<Loop|t_a|> ok tnx
<pobbel> any wifi gurus here?
<bastid_raZor> albuntu; from that help page it seems mirrorbuild.sh will update it
<ubuntuuser3463> pobbel use etc/network/interfaces and just copy ur lines with sbin/ to autoconifg each boot
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu You would need to have the debmirror sources in your sources list then apt-get update them
<ubuntuuser3463>  howto install fglrx for ati radeon hd 3870 on ubuntu x64 8.10 2.6.26-4-generic    with fglrx support?
<pobbel> ﻿ubuntuuser3463: sbin/ ?
<ubuntuuser3463> moment
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow will it work without problems ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu it should be like any other repo
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow i am going to try it
<ubuntuuser3463> like that : pre-up /sbin/dhclient wlan0
<ubuntuuser3463> you can use every command i think :O
<pobbel> ﻿ubuntuuser3463: will this work for roaming?
<ubuntuuser3463> should if you add those commands into there which u was execing each boot manually
<ubuntuuser3463> dont know im noob without graphic drivers :(
<ubuntuuser3463> !flgrx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx
<pobbel> ﻿ubuntuuser3463: I was using gui, not sure what commands
<ubuntuuser3463> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuuser3463 there is a reason we try to get new users to run 32bit
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> just an fyi, those file extensions like .csr or .crt is user choice -- it could have been .xyz
<ubuntuuser3463> oh, ... i thought it would be better support in linux and 64bit as in winshit
<opt1k> hi, is there any live usb creator for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuuser3463 Lots of little things in 64 can trip up a new user
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k see pendrivelinux.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: tx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow what is the exact way to add the directory to my sources list ?
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu not add the directory, add the repo...
<ubuntuuser3463> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu the place where you got them originally
<bastid_raZor> albuntu; that webpage has the repo you'll need to add.
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow i have downloaded the packages in a folder in my home directory
<pobbel> ﻿ubuntuuser3463: I was using gui, not sure what commands, is there a way to capture/view what command are being used?  I am fairly new to the linux scene (days)
<albuntu> now how can i add this folder to the sources list
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu I understand, and now you want to update them, you cant update them, without adding the repo to your sources list unless you want to do it all manually
<Loop|t_a|>  <amenado> you think that my .crt is in fact .pem file?
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow how to add the repo. what is the exact link to the repo
<pobbel> ﻿I have wifi set up on roaming in network manager, the network settings are set in nm-editor.  On boot, the link LED blinks and no activity.  I have to open network manager and disable roaming, then re-enable roaming before it connects.  I do this every time I boot. What am I missing from my setup?
<AnonDan> How do you update Firefox from beta?
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu see what bastid_raZor  said
<mad_max02> Anyone knows any good Autocad equivalent for linux ????
<mad_max02> it doesnt have to be free
<DarkAudit> AnonDan: what release are you using?
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> i dont know, you have to dig up that info from openssl manuals..i provided you with some links earlier
<AnonDan> DarkAudit: 3.0b5
<Raheem> mad_max02, http://www.osalt.com/
<DarkAudit> AnonDan: what Ubuntu release? :)
<AnonDan> DarkAudit: 8.04
<DarkAudit> AnonDan: make sure hardy-updates is enabled in synaptic, and it should update FF automagically
<pobbel> Is there any wifi (ndiswrapper/network manager/nm-applet) gurus here that can help me?
<servidor> ubuntu-br
<mad_max02> Raheem, there are lots of sites like the one u pasted. Its not useful at all.
<AnonDan> ﻿DarkAudit: Yeah... haven't had any update notifications in months. Will look into it, thanks!
<amenado> Loop|t_a|-> btw, folks that manages keys for encryptions are getting paid big bucks...customization customizations
<DarkAudit> an np and yw :D
<w0ls0n> wow
<owner> how do i get into dpka- configure
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow i checked that webpage but i dont want to do that. i just want to add the repo to the sources list. but the only thing i am missing is how to add that repo to my sources list because its not http but it will be something like file:///
<w0ls0n> this is my first time using ubuntu :-)
<amenado> albuntu-> man sources.list  for more details
<alraune> owner : configure what ?
<ken_> what is the best way to back up my Ubuntu harddrive?
<Raheem> mad_max02, i see two three entries there for autocad equivalent .. but, havent' used any of them personally
<owner> how do i get into dpka- configure -A
<servidor> ai gente to nob nesse ubuntu aqui alguem pode dar umas dicas ai
<alraune> ken_: save user files
<servidor> cesaraparecido1983@uol.com.br add eu ai
<owner> I need to enable ristricted drivers
<pobbel> wifi help?
<owner> so my lynsys cards can work
<Kiborg> Hi there is a thing that buggs me. Why is the picture when watching movies in ubuntu much worse than in XP?
<alraune> owner : you mean : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<owner> yeah
<combo> hello, how to use eterm instead konsole? i want to put eterm composed in my wallpaper (use openbox) ? ^^
<servidor> ubuntu em lan house da certo pessoal
<amenado> owner  usually with  root priviledge,  so  sudo dpkg-reconfigure ;        man dpkg-reconfigure to get more details
<Seveas> !br | servidor
<ubottu> servidor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pobbel> Is there a channel dedicated to networking or wifi?
<alraune> owner : I'm not shure if that fixes your lynsys, its just the command..
<ken_> anyone know why my network will not work when I boot into Openbox>
<amenado> pobbel-> try #networking
<Seveas> !wifi | pobbel, no bit this mught help
<ubottu> pobbel, no bit this mught help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<servidor>  /join #ubuntu-br
<pobbel> thankyou
<amenado> ken_-> what is openbox ?
<ken_> #networking
<owner> not it said that i had to start that manually since it could not do that by itsel
<Seveas> ken_, because nm-applet didn't start and you only configured your network there?
<owner> and it gave me the command line
<w0ls0n> when I do apt-cache search package clamav, is there a way to get the version # as well?
<amenado> owner  man  dpkg-reconfigure  for explanations
<Kiborg> why is the picture in totem much worse than in win programs?
<Seveas> w0ls0n, apt-cache policy clamav
<Kiborg> for movies
<ibanez> Any idea why Kismet won't show up under apt-get ?
<instabin> how do i get a Hauppauge computer works Inc. WinTV PVR 500 do work in ubuntu?
<ken_> super okay Seveas how do I stay nm-applet when I load openbox?
<ken_> start sorry
<servidor> pode me ajudar
<amenado> w0ls0n-> just  apt-cache search clamav
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<servidor> como ubuntu
<w0ls0n> well this is certainly easier than I thought :-P
<Seveas> ibanez, you didn't enable universe?
<ibanez> i am not sure
<Seveas> !br | servidor
<ubottu> servidor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ibanez> i am on 7.04
<ibanez> live CD
<Michael88> can anyone help me with Metasploit??
<Seveas> ibanez, then you didn't enable universe
<ibanez> ok
<ibanez> lemme look
<Seveas> Michael88, not in here. This is ubuntu support, not crackers united
<ibanez> universe enabled now, let's search.
<Michael88> well ... i tried to go on silc (metasploit) channel.....but NO silc on pidgin
<pobbel> ﻿ubottu: have spent the last few days going thought the wifi docs (my head hurts),  I posted on ndiswrapper forum, no help there.  I am not sure if it is a bug or I am missing something.
<Seveas> Michael88, that doesn't make this a metasploit support channel.
<Seveas> !bot | pobbel
<ubottu> pobbel: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Michael88> oky oky
<owner> dpkg -configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> Michael88 Please find another channel
<pobbel> doh
<ibanez> Seveas: you're a champ, ty.
<owner> dpkg --configure -a
<amenado> owner have you been paying attention? on a a terminal type   man dpkg-reconfigure
<Kiborg> Some help please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<owner> sorry i need help to get to thuis tterminal
<owner> I am now on the sdeesktop
<owner> desktop i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> owner Do you not know how to open a terminal
<owner> no
<owner> i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> owner applications, accessories, terminal
<Kiborg> Why is the picture in Totem worse then in any program in XP? For film?
<owner> ok
<owner> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Kiborg Perhaps how your video card was setup or how flash was installed etx
<LizardKing`> hi
<LizardKing`> how i can use my microphone?
<Kiborg> Is there a way to fix that? I'm using ATI.
<w0ls0n> hi
<rawb> how can I stop aptitude from wanting to install the 'recommended packages' for a package? (command line only, no gui)
<hadouken> --without-recommends
<albuntu> i tried to add a local folder to the sources list but it says mailformed url. can anyone give me an example of how to add it
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu You have been told multiple times you cant do that
<dobri> hi
<TuniX12> hi
<dobri> hi hi
<hadouken> does "deb file:///path binary/" not work?
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow i saw man sources list and it says you can add it with "deb file:/path"
<albuntu> i am just requesting some help to complete that
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu But that will not let you update the package
<achtzehn> anyone using pcmcia cards in ubuntu hardy for packet injection?
<muntrue> Hey guys! can anyone support me in installing my Sitecom WL-168 Wireless adapter (USB) Im running Gutsy.. Thanks!
<Hatl> hi! i want to install ubuntu server from an usb stick. i copied the contents of the cd. if i run the installer it tells me that it doesnt find the installation cdrom. how can i solve this?
<alraune> !wifi|muntrue
<ubottu> muntrue: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> Hatl that isnt how you get a bootable usb with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hadouken> Hatl: bootable usb is different from bootable cd
<hadouken> you will need a specially prepared usb image, or you can make one yourself (bit hard)
<muntrue> alraune, Thats nice but i have been searching how to' s and other documentation for a few hours now. No luck..
<Jack_Sparrow> Hatl See also pendrivelinux.com
<Hatl> hadouken: but it works with the ubuntu desktop cdrom. why not with ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hatl Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh         sometimes helps
<Hatl> Jack_Sparrow: my stick is booting and it runs the installer. but the installer cant finde the "cdrom"
<hadouken> ah
<hadouken> i misunderstood Hatl
<fwaokda> everytime my computer goes into standby I can't get the screen to come back up.  How can i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hatl Multiple people are telling you you cant do it that way.. I would listen
<muntrue> Hey guys! can anyone support me in installing my Sitecom WL-168 Wireless adapter (USB) Im running Gutsy.. Thanks!
<mikea87> which file do I need to configure to not to run some modules at startime??
<hadouken> Hatl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hadouken> read the "Mounting the USB stick as /cdrom" section
<hadouken> maybe that will help
<Loop|t_a|> <albuntu>You think that guide is made faulty just because this https section isnt a free section, I made mistake that I followed that guide, I see better one but now I would need to down everything just because of that
<mefi> hmm getting shut down from ubuntu.. second time in a couple of hours
<Jack_Sparrow> mefi Check system temp in bios next time it shuts you down
<Hatl> hadouken: thx! ill try
<hadouken> Hatl: np
<mefi> It shouldn't be a problem... been running vista for a year, never had over 40 degrees
<hadouken> mefi: be more specific with your symptoms, any errors? does it hard power off?
<mefi> I get a black screen, lika a terminal
<owner> what do i do next after i run  dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> mefi Notice.. this isnt Vista.  if you installed without acpi that could cause overheating
<hadouken> <systemname> root:   <-- like that?
<mefi> lines come up, first one said GNOME desktop(or whatever its called) shutting down
<mefi> not sure..
<mefi> acpi?
<hadouken> mefi: could be a X/Gnome problem, check your logs
<ddj> witam próba połączenia
<mefi> it's not only gnome shutting down though....
<Jack_Sparrow> mefi Just check system temp in bios the next time.. it will not cool down in the time it takes to reboot
<Niek> I've got a question. Whith " sudo cat /dev/mouse1 " I can (live) read the mouse input. But how can I read the keyboard .. ? I want to count every key I press :) Make such a program my self
<mefi> think all programs shut down, then reboot
<mefi> will do
<owner> what do i do next after i run command   dpkg --configure -a
<mefi> whats acpi though?
<Jack_Sparrow> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<instabin> my processor over heated
<HyperCity> how can i understand wich is the name of the defoult audio capturing device? i have to giveit as an argument to recordmydesktop
<mefi> and where do I check logs?
<hadouken> mefi: you really should check your logs first, thats what theyre there for
<LhiQuer> anyone here use some custom splash screens?
<Niek> mefi: /var/log
<mefi> K
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer yep
<alraune> mefi:acpi is a comunication beetween HW, Bios and software, like an Interface
<instabin> i took it out cleand all the dust off the heat sink and put it back in and it was still 55 degrees c or 155 f
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, which one?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer I made up several
<mefi> okey
<hadouken> instabin: time to get a new heatsink/fan ;)
<instabin> I think it was a little hot... lol
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, got a tutorial anywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer I can pastebin a quick howto if that would help.. if I can find where I left it
<hadouken> instabin: depending on your cpu, 55C could be ok (little hot still)
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, that would be much appreciated
<instabin> hadouken: no the heat sink just had a thick layer of dust on it ....
<mefi> which file should I check?
<cygoku> When I am rooted under nautilus, where is the folder where deleted files goes ?!?!
<Niek> I've got a question. Whith " sudo cat /dev/mouse1 " I can (live) read the mouse input. But how can I read the keyboard .. ? I want to count every key I press :) Make such a program my self, a keycounter :) I think there will be some path I can read out with C to get all the keyboard hits ?
<hadouken> instabin: lol.. pack in smoking :P
<bastid_raZor> LhiQuer; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto this may help also
<instabin> hadouken: that was after i cleand the dust off... so it was still colling down... it was hotter than that... my computer rebooted it self and i thaught wtf.. lol
<mefi> Jack_Sparrow: which logfile do I look in?
<HyperCity> ﻿how can i understand wich is the name of the defoult audio capturing device? i have to giveit as an argument to recordmydesktop
<hadouken> Niek: /dev/input/keyboard  --  /dev/keyb
<LhiQuer> bastid_raZor, i looked at that, most of the ubuntu wiki is gibberish to me
<hadouken> one of those i think
<hadouken> instabin: ouch :p
<mikea87> how to get to know which application/module is using port
<instabin> hadouken: it normaly runs about 30 degrees c
<hadouken> my cpu barely touches 30C
<hadouken> mikea87: netstat -ano
<instabin> athlon 64 3700 socket 745
<bastid_raZor> LhiQuer; well, it gives you exactly which commands to type and exactly where to look/put things.
<cygoku> jack_sparrow : When I am rooted under nautilus, where is the folder where deleted files goes ?!?!
<Niek> hadouken: cat: /dev/keyb: No such file or directory
<instabin> socket 754 sory
<hadouken> Niek: and /dev/input/keyboard ?
<LhiQuer> bastid_raZor, i liiike this... http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=78761&file1=78761-1.png&file2=78761-2.png&file3=&name=Orange+Hardy+Usplash
<Niek> hadouken: also not ..
<Niek> hadouken: I use an apple USB-keyboard, is that a problem ?
<bastid_raZor> LhiQuer; in that case, i hope Jack_Sparrow'
<hadouken> instabin: core 2 duo E6850 here, intel much cooler :)
<mikea87> sorry, I meant hardware port i.e. serial port
<bastid_raZor> s howto works better
<mefi> hadouken: which log do I look in?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer http://paste.ubuntu.com/28737/   is one I am writing
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku A second trash in /  or /root
<hadouken> mikea87: i forgot if theres a utility to check that... try dmesg | grep "serial" ? or something similar?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Please let me know if that works for you or if not where it went wrong so I can fix it
<instabin> hadouken: I dont need to build a new comp yet... Ill wait till amd is back on top
<instabin> lol
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, sure thing
<hadouken> instabin: you might see Satan ice skating to work before that happens :P
<hadouken> theyre making some nice graphics cards tho
<instabin> hadouken: That damn heat sink burnt my fingers when i took it out....
<mefi> hey anyone! which logfile should I look in to find errors?
<bolla85_> hi all
<hadouken> mefi: Xorg.log maybe?
<mefi> hadouken: have only got Xorg.0.log
<instabin> hadouken: amd was on top with the k6's and with the athlon xp - athlong 64 erra
<mefi> no logs there
<hadouken> mefi: thats it
<instabin> so there time should be comming soon
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor Please let me know if you use that howto for usplash and if it works for you
<hadouken> instabin: true, but theyve done nothing since :(
<mefi> ummm
<hadouken> i had an athlon xp and 64 tho, nice chips
<cygoku> jack_sparrow : I mean, when I am rooted under nautilus and that I delete file, they go in a speific folder /something/something/files/ ... ?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; i'm testing out your howto right now.. :)
<alraune> mefi :/var/log/Xorg.0.log  ...
<muntrue_> Anyone here have experience with the Sitecom WL-168 wireless adapter ? Im having a hard time with mine.
<instabin> hadouken : yea but intell always drops the ball.. so does amd... when they get on top the always slack off
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor Thanks, let me know
<mefi> Well I can't understand where I would find errors in there..
<hadouken> instabin: intel have been on top for a while now...
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku look for hidden folders .Trash
<berntsen> cygoku: /root/.local/share/Trash ?
<HyperCity> how can i understand wich is the name of the defoult audio capturing device? i have to giveit as an argument to recordmydesktop
<alraune> mefi :/var/log/kern.log
<instabin> hadouken: yep i know .
<mefi> k
<instabin> hadouken: figured it wont be long before amd is
<alraune> mefi :/var/log/>and so on<
<cygoku> berntsen : YES, thank you, and Jack aswell for the help !
<panfist> how can i find out which hard disk partitions in linux (/dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc) correspond to partitions in grub [(hd0,0), (hd0,1) etc]
<Jack_Sparrow> HyperCity is it asking for something like alsa or a specific card?
<hadouken> instabin: lets hope so, its good for competition
<instabin> hadouken: thats what i was about to say
<instabin> lol
<mefi> alrune: so how would I find a problem that might reboot my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist easy,  sda = hd0    sda1 = hd0,0
<hadouken> panfist: a=0 1=0 etc
<alraune> panfist : fdisk -l
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; how exactly do you set colors to 14?
<hadouken> sda1 = 0,0  -- sda2 = 0,1 etc
<instabin> SysInfo: CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ 1800.000 MHz Bogomips: 3619.98
<silados> hello everybody, how can i change default sink and default source in pulseaudio?
<nownot> i want to create a sha1 hash of this folder. someone told me to download 1did or ldid .... anybody know which one they were referring to?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor Should be option at the bottom of that page in gimp
<alraune> mefi : yo pc reboots itself ?
<mefi> yes
<db92> :\
<hadouken> mefi: what did you do to cause it to shutdown ?
<alraune> mefi :same with or without internet connection
<HyperCity> Jack_Sparrow: no but i can get no sound with the recordings, it worked before pulseaudio
<panfist> hadouken, jack_sparrow fdisk -l is giving me confusing output...it says i have 4 ntfs partitions on sda when i have 3 ntfs and 1 ext3, ubuntu is installed on an ext3 partition on sda
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor image mode indexed has a color depth right there
<mefi> alrune: unless there are some keyboard-commands that might shut it down? like triple Ctrl-pushing hehe
<venger> is there an ascii text editor that will maintain the use of CRLF so that editing that file on either Windows or linux will both work?  I use notepad on Windows so i prefer the adherance to occur on the linux side
<nownot> ?anyone?
<alraune> mefi :no errors at boot up, system cleanly updated ?
<hadouken> mefi: ctrl-alt-del ? :P
<mefi> alrune: don't know. Only happened twice, both today. Using internet both times, but it happened after a couple of hours.
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<alraune> mefi: nick is alraune, can't see your post else
<mefi> alrune: haha no not that combo :P  no errors, think system is up to date
<mefi> oops
<mefi> alraune: do I have to type it every time?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor Did you get that..?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; i'm in indexed mode. at the bottom i have scaled % and px (inches, yards etc)
<hadouken> mefi: were you just surfing the internet?
<alraune> mefi:gets enlightened then, as the channel is full, else use the dialoge
<ParTicLe_> was geht ab?
<mefi> hadouken: yes both times. But thenFirefox has been open all the time Ive used Ubuntu.. 3 days :P
<mefi> alraune: yeah okay.. well so I don't know what the problem is...
<threedee> .
<alraune> mefi:do you use a firewall? directly attached to internet ?
<mefi> alraune: nope.. I guess there's one in the router though...
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor If I click on the menu item image, then on indexed I can set the max colors near the top
<hadouken> mefi: thats a strange one, open a terminal and type    netstat -ano | grep ":22"   , see if you get any output
<hadouken> alraune: i take it you think someone is SSH'ing in and shutting his comp down?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor If I click on the menu item image, then on mode then on indexed               I can set the max colors near the top
<mefi> nothing
<alraune> mefi:can have different reasons, heat was already discussed, what an machine is it ?
<mefi> hadouken: nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor the window title says indexed color conversion
<hadouken> mefi: ok, probably not a hacker then
<panfist> jack_sparrow i'm not sure what you pasted at me earlier but here is my output from fdisk -l and mount -l which is contradictory http://paste.ubuntu.com/28739/
<alraune> mefi:sshing ? Para ?  run any open server on this ?
<mefi> alraune: it's a homebuild. Abit Fatal1ty Mobo, 2 GB RAM, Intel C2D E4400
<z0d14k> Can anybody recommend a good howto (or better IRC channel) for info on tweaking linux software RAID?
<mefi> hadouken: well that's reassuring :P
<mefi> alraune: ? not running a server no
<hadouken> mefi: :P
<Raheem_> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hadouken> panfist: you booted from cd/usb or something?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; one sec..
<mefi> =D
<panfist> hadouken yes, im in the live cd now, im trying to complete my install everything is installed except for grub which said it failed at 97% so i reinstalled skipping grub...im ready to go i just need a bootloader that will point at my installation
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist fdisk output is very odd
<hadouken> mefi: the only way i can see you solving this is checking your logs, anything else is just guessing
<hadouken> mefi: try dmesg, kern, xorg etc
<TuniX12> is intel 915 G supported by free driver?
<hadouken> look for errors
<Jack_Sparrow> !915
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915
<Jack_Sparrow> !i915
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915
<panfist> jacksparrow sda1 used to be a primary partition but i think the windows xp installer made it extended when i reformatted, hence sda1 and sda5 are the same sectors
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrrgh
<alraune> mefi:pastebin /var/log/syslog
<TuniX12> !915G
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915g
<hadouken> panfist: i dont see any linux partitions there
<Jack_Sparrow> !find i915
<hadouken> i think your install has gone badly wrong :P
<panfist> hadouken look at the output of mount -l it says sda3 is ext3
<ubottu> File i915 found in desktop-multiplier, libdrm-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386 (and 35 others)
<mefi> hadouken: so I'll just search for "error" in those logs? there are many errors!
<hadouken> oh yeh
<hadouken> missed that :p
<mefi> alraune: pestebin?
<hadouken> wonder why its NTFS in fdisk then :\
<alraune> !paste|mefi
<ubottu> mefi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow: is it supported
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist But if you try to access that mount, it wont come up, it will error out
<hadouken> mefi: yes look for errors that occured at the times when your machine shut down by itself
<TuniX12> i have problem with XGL
<hadouken> mefi: a few mintues before etc
<panfist> i have no idea, but grub is acting weird, im in the grub shell and if i do a find command on any file, even ones i know are there, on my RAMdisk, on the CD, etc it says not found
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 I know, I thought we had a factoid for it
<mefi> hadouken: okay
<mefi> alraune: so I post something here?
<alraune> mefi:pastebin /var/log/syslog
<panfist> jack_sparrow nope i can access sda3 just fine, in fact i copied /boot/ from the live RAMdisk to the root of /dev/sda3 and that worked fine
<alraune> mefi:need help on that ?
<skurakai> hi. i have trouble with using same Firefox 3 profile on windows and ubuntu. Ubuntu send "Firefox cannot use the profile "..." because it is in use.
<skurakai> "
<panfist> jack_sparrow copying /boot hasn't done me any good but at least i could copy it
<Raheem_> panfist, try sudo grub
<panfist> raheem yes i'm at the grub shell as su, still acting strange
<mefi> alraune: yes :P
<hadouken> panfist: edit grub.conf (menu.lst) manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist  I dont think copying /boot to sda3 when fdisk shows sda3 as ntfs is such a good idea
<alraune> mefi:open a terminal (apps>system/terminal or console)
<hadouken> or run grub-config ?
<TuniX12> how can i list all factoid?
<panfist> hadouken there is no grub.conf, menu.lst because grub has never been installed yet
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mefi> k
<mefi> alraune: yes
<mefi> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28740/
<hadouken> panfist: how are you getting grub errors then? while trying to config it?
<hadouken> mefi: what time did it happen?
<skurakai> no one who use same profil on Firefox?
<panfist> hadouken yes...i was using the regular installer which at 97% said "grub has failed to install. fatal error" and put me pack at the live cd desktop. i tried again, this time at the very last step going into "advanced" dialog and unchecking "install grub." so the installation is all done except for grub, which im trying to install now
<TuniX12> !fixvdieo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixvdieo
<TuniX12> !fixvideo
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; ahh, gimp opened the file in indexed mode.. i switched out of indexed then back and i get the dialog now..
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor k..
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; 14 is severely low.. is that the highest it can go?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor yep
<panfist> hadouken when i googled my error messages i found this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504678 which then led me to the conclusion that the find command in my grub shell does not work for anything and something is really screwy
<mefi> hadouken: not sure, think it was approx 16.20, you see a lot of data at 16.22
<TuniX12> !msgbot xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgbot xgl
<hadouken> mefi: your system is quitting at signal 15, not sure what that is, try disabling your screensaver
<hadouken> mefi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-398750.html
<alraune> mefi:in overflying I couldn't see any Blocks of horrorcode and I won't take to bed; looks alright, make an update and an upgrade, maybe install firestarter (fw) an
<hadouken> panfist: you tryied looking for a gub install howto ?
<hadouken> unless there is a specific error
<hadouken> if all you have to do is install grub then there are guides
<Raheem_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; can't i do 24bit at 1600x1200 max? i get this from this site >> http://wiki.arklinux.org/Changing_the_bootup_splash_screen
<alraune> mefi:and disable the bootsplash, so you can see the system logs at boot up, see if happens again, don't really know
<mefi> alraune: okey.. and whats bootsplash?
<vadi2> How can I remove a module (kvm-intel) from being loaded automatically?
<panfist> hadouken yes, every howto i have tried is broken for me. something is seriously broken when running grub from the live cd, because i can't "grub> find" anything. every howto starts by saying "find this" or "find that" and goes from there, which for me always returns file not found
<legend2440> TuniX12: are you having resolution problems with intel 915?  you could try package in synaptic called   915resolution   its a resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset
<hadouken> panfist: have you tried grub-install /dev/sda2 (or whatever) ?
<hadouken> does that error too ?
<mefi> hadouken: thats funny, I cant disable my screensaver! But both times when the reboot happened, I was sitting by the computer and doing things,,,
<alraune> mefi:terminal :          sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  , pastebin that file...
<mikea87> I have simple lpt port driver and when I load it with insmod it load without problem but when i check it by: cat /proc/ioports it isn't there - can you help me?
<panfist> hadouken: "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device"
<TuniX12> legend2440: thanks
<SpreadingTheWord> 16(O)And someone came to Him and said, "Teacher, what good thing shall I do that I may obtain (P)eternal life?"
<SpreadingTheWord> 17And He said to him, "Why are you asking Me about what is good? There is only One who is good; but (Q)if you wish to enter into life, keep the commandments."
<SpreadingTheWord> 19(S)HONOR YOUR FATHER AND MOTHER; and (T)You shall love your neighbor as yourself."
<SpreadingTheWord> 20The young man said to Him, "All these things I have kept; what am I still lacking?"
<FloodBot1> SpreadingTheWord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpreadingTheWord> 21Jesus said to him, "If you wish to be complete, go and (U)sell your possessions and give to the poor, and you will have (V)treasure in heaven; and come, follow Me."
<SpreadingTheWord> 22But when the young man heard this statement, he went away grieving; for he was one who owned much property.
<St_Lemur> Hi, I've got kind of a laundry list of problems. Running 8.04. First problem: my swap partition, /dev/sdb5, doesn't get automounted on startup, I have to do it manually.
<hadouken> panfist: if i was you, i would mount your new install to a folder, chroot into that environment then run grub-install from inside that
<hadouken> panfist: the gentoo install guide tells you how to do it
<mefi> itä's coming :P
<panfist> hadouken what exactly should i set chroot to? the the mount point of the new install?
<panfist> hadouken im reading the gentoo guide but its over my head
<\kG> anyone ever tried to use an "IronKey" flash drive on ubuntu?
<hadouken> panfist: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
<instabin> what is the best program to use for a tv tuner?
<mefi> alraune: this is the curretn one http://paste.ubuntu.com/28743/
<hadouken> follow Entering new environment
<emorris> Is OpenOffice usually really slow, loading all its icons about 3 times each time you do something, and taking a long time doing this, so you have to wait about 10 seconds before you can do anything?
<alraune> mefi : reding
<Dallas> what version of linux would require the most work to install/setup/get running. one that is very basic that allows me to learn more about linux/unix?
<emorris> ... and
<emorris> sorry
<visik7> dalls LFS
<RIT_Steve> Dallas: Arch
<hadouken> Dallas: linux from scratch is probably the most advanced
<hadouken> Dallas: or gentoo for compiling
<instabin> Dallas: linux from scratch
<mefi> hadouken: I can't disable my screensaver---
<mefi> hadouken: the window froze
<panfist> hadouken in that howto they give two arguments to chroot...i dont understand what the second argument, /bin/bash means or what it does or if i need to do it
<Dallas> ok thanks
<hadouken> mefi: maybe thats the problem
<hadouken> mefi: your screensaver.. it kicks in then craps your comp out, was your machine idle when it shut down?
<alraune> mefi: the line : /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=dcb0da14-5738-494c-8cdb-4b7d5a158798 ro quiet vga=771 splash  , see it ?
<mefi> hadouken: I'd say so.. no it wasnt, so that is still weird..
<hadouken> panfist: tahts the shell to use within the new environment, leave it as /bin/bash
<mefi> alraune: checking
<mefi> alraune: yes
<alraune> mefi: in gedit  ,delete the words quiet  and splash from that line
<hadouken> mefi: in the log you pasted, the machine rebooted once with "signal 15", do some searching on that... best think you can really do is carry on as normal, wait til it happens again then grab the log file STRAIGHT away
<mefi> alraune: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=dcb0da14-5738-494c-8cdb-4b7d5a158798 ro vga=771
<mefi> hadouken: ok
<alraune> mefi: yop, save the file, exit gedit
<mefi> hadouken: still my screensaver-.window is frozen.. what do I do
<mefi> alraune: done
<hadouken> mefi: i also saw that signal 15 can be a hardware problem, you could also boot into Ultimate Boot CD and run some tests (specifically memory tests)
<alraune> in terminal : sudo apt-get install firestarter
<mefi> hadouken: what is ultimatr boot cd?
<alraune> mefi : in terminal : sudo apt-get install firestarter
<panfist> hadouken i think i screwed up chrooting because now anything i keep getting command not found...
<hadouken> mefi: its a cd containing a load of testing utils for your comp, tests your RAM, hard drive, cpu etc... that will tell you if your comp could be failing
<panfist> hadouken nevermind i can just close the terminal and try again...
<hadouken> mefi: google for it and you can download the ISO, then boot from it, run MemTest+, MHDD, and something for CPI
<alraune> mefi : in terminal : sudo apt-get update , then sudo-apt-get upgrade,   then apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<mefi> hadouken: okey I'll do that too
<imperfect-> Has anyone at all gotten optical out to work for sound?
<mefi> aöraune: got the firestarter
<blabber> Hi, I just downloaded ubuntu 8.04 i386,  the installer doesn't respond after I select the keyboard layout. Once I click  on the "forward" button in the install wizard, the button gets disabled and nothing happens
<hadouken> mefi: upgrade your distro to latest too, like alraune says
<hadouken> panfist: ok :)
<blabber> can anyone help me with what could be the problem?
<panfist> hadouken nevermind that again...when i chroot and then try to "sudo grub" i get "unable to resolve host ubuntu" then "grub: command not found..."
<mefi> alraune: some indexfiles could not be found.. does it matter?
<alraune> mefi : what says an uname -a ?
<TuniX12> blabber it seems that your pc has small RAM
<hadouken> panfist, follow all of the gentoo instructions on setting up the environment, first error is caused by invalid /etc/hosts file (guide should explain)
<alraune> mefi : pastebin ur /etc/apt/sources.list
<blabber> nope, it has 1 GB
<blabber> the installer doesn't freeze, but it just doesn't go forward..
<panfist> hadouken ok thanks
<mefi> alraune: umm last one didnt work
<hadouken> i wonder what the policy is on SSHing into peoples boxes and helping is in here
<mefi> alraune: hang on
<alraune> type: uname -a
<mefi> alraune: okay theyre coming..
<legend2440> blabber: is this te livecd or alternate cd?
<olleorama> having some issues with mp3 playback, anybody willing to help?
<panfist> hadouken the second step in the guide gives me an error: "env-update: command not found"
<celaeno> #prout
<mefi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28744/
<panfist> hadouken ahh nevermind i need to actually follow a bunch of steps before "entering the new environment"
<hadouken> panfist: do you have networking enabled?
<hydoskee> I'm trying to run Xvfb from the command-line - and I keep getting "fatal Server error: Couldn't add screen 0"  with no further explanation - does anybody have any ideas how I can get around that?
<panfist> hadouken yes
<alraune> type: uname -a, output (here) ?
<mefi> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28744/
<alraune> mefi : type: uname -a, output (here) ?
<hadouken> i can ssh in and take a quick look if ya like
<jazzkutya> how can i specify what soundcard rhythmbox plays on?
<blabber> When I try to start KDE apps from gnome, this is what I get:
<blabber> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<blabber> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<alraune> mefi : the pastebin is empty (sources.list)
<mefi> alraune: aha is it? sorry
<panfist> hadouken then i would have to forward some ports right? are you even allowed to ssh into the live cd?
<blabber> any ideas?
<hadouken> panfist, port 22, set a password on the livecd
<Jsn0327> How do you add a shortcut to a device in the "Storage Media" section of kubuntu?
<mefi> alraune: Linux viktor-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pallu> hi eerybody
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; okay, i'm done with your howto.. give me just a few and i'll test to see if it works
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<cygoku> Is MSN down only for me ?!?!
<IndyGunFreak> cygoku: seems to be working ok for me
<pallu> i want to know somthing
<|Dreams|> msn down for me too
<mefi> alraune: did that tell you anything?
<alraune> mefi : k,  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
 * IndyGunFreak just signed on to MSN, connected fine, but no msn buddies are on.. 
<pallu> can i install real player in ubuntu?
<|Dreams|> well is down using amsn but working in kopete
<panfist> hadouken i cant do that because remote admin is disabled on this router
<IndyGunFreak> pallu: yes,
<olleorama> Plz, can anybody tell me why mp3 playback has glitches, and what to do about it
<blabber> legend2440, : When I try to install it, not running from live cd, this is a normal install
<mefi> alraune: access denied - how to get in :P
<TuniX12> pallu sure
<IndyGunFreak> olleorama: glitches
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<alraune> mefi : k,  /etc/apt/sources.list ? (pastebin)  |yep, no proplem with upd/grade
<blabber> legend2440, : from kubuntu 8.04 i386 iso
<olleorama> like scratches on a vinyl record
<TSchultz55> hey all.....upgrade to Hardy seems to be just chilling on "Configuring locales" for a while now...........is this normal?
<|Dreams|> i still cant decide wethe ri like gnom eor kubuntu doing my head in this
<IndyGunFreak> olleorama: have you tried a different program to play them?
<pallu> how, i have downloaded realplayerrgold11.bin
<olleorama> yes, vlc, banshee, rythmbox
<mefi> alraune: access denied - how to get acess?
<pallu> but not able to install
<IndyGunFreak> pallu: follow the instructions on their site to install it.
<jazzkutya> how can i specify which soundcard rhythmbox plays on? like setting some preferences that tells which alsa pcm it uses...
<BUTTSECHS> Following question: I have those media-buttons on my keyboard, like increase and decrease volume, but if I use them, they change the master volume, but I want them to change the PCM volume instead. Somehow possible to set the buttons that way?
<olleorama> same problem on my GFs box
<TSchultz55> hey all.....upgrade to Hardy seems to be just chilling on "Configuring locales" for a while now...........is this normal?
<IndyGunFreak> olleorama: is that the only sound that comes out scratchy like tha?(flash video sounsd ok?)
<TuniX12> pallu you should install it under terminalk
<visik7> seems an alsa issue
<pallu> ok
<olleorama> flash okay
<mefi> hadouken: How do I terminate my screensaver-window?
<olleorama> also avi
<alraune> mefi : terminal:gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list ,           copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com, put url here
<BUTTSECHS> TSchultz55, had same probs yesterday
<blabber> Any one had problems installing kubuntu 8.04 i386 from CD?
<pallu> i will try
<BUTTSECHS> TSchultz55, it's not normal, I had to reboot and run dist-upgrade again
<hadouken> mefi: open kill -9 <PID OF SCREENSAVER WINDOW>
<IndyGunFreak> pallu: the instructions to install it are right on their site..... click instructions.. you have to chmod the file then run it
<TuniX12> pall cd to real path  than ./realplayer11GOLD.bin
<mefi> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28746/
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor  I will read up on that other tutorial and see if it applies and I can increase the res
<TuniX12> or sudo ./realplayer11GOLD.bin to install in system path
<mefi> hadouken: PID?
<olleorama> Ondygunfreak: flash works, and avi
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; okay, i used 24bit and 1280x1024.. rebooting now.
<olleorama> Indy
<IndyGunFreak> olleorama: i have no logical explanation for your problems, are you sure its not the quality of the files?
<hadouken> mefi: open terminal, type "ps aux", find the line that looks like a screensaver prgram (gnome-screensaver etc), get its PID from PID column
<alraune> mefi : looks good, close gedit, terminal :sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fandi> tolong  aku pengin instal windows vista di ubuntu
<LhiQuer> aaah... i can remember when i used to use dapper drake
<olleorama> IndyGunfreak; maybe if all my files are bad, and my girlfriends too
<fwaokda> I have a drive thats not really a drive that keeps getting mounted.  How can I get rid of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Ah.. Dapper, that was a good release
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Badger was a bit rough
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, didnt it have a lot of backend improvements?
<olleorama> IndyGunfreak; could be different with OSS instead of ALSA?
<IndyGunFreak> olleorama: could be, but it would likely be worse w/ OSS as opposed to Alsa.
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer did that tutorial work for you
<amenado> fwaokda-> a drive that is not a drive? when you type in terminal mount, what do you get?
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Great..
<visik7> olleorama: you could try using the oss proprietary drivers
<jazzkutya> damn this gnome things just ruins everything
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer I should post that somewhere for others
<killaz> guys I updated my systen yesterday to a new kernel using the update manager...
<LhiQuer> yeah
<jazzkutya> what a shame one can not configure a music player to use a specific soundcard
<mefi> alraune: done
<alraune> mefi : did you install any additional soft, as not from the ubu-repos (e.g.hardwaredrivers, updates directly from appps?)
<fwaokda> amenado, one second i'll post it in pastebin.
<killaz> after that I have problems gettin back the nvidia drivers back
<IndyGunFreak> jazzkutya: what makes you think you cant?
<mefi> hadouken: could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<fwaokda> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m717312b2
<killaz> how can I get the nvidia drivers back in the Hardware drivers tool?
<TSchultz55> hey all.....upgrade to Hardy seems to be just chilling on "Configuring locales" for a while now...........is this normal?
<LhiQuer> jeez, the %$£"ing nvidia drivers
<jazzkutya> IndyGunFreak: no traces of it in edit/preferences and edit/plugins, and no answer here to my question
<hadouken> mefi: "sudo -s" first sorry
<hadouken> mefi: you gotta be root
<fwaokda> amenado, the one I'm talking about is... /media/disk-1
<mefi> alraune: hmm... well, I might have
<IndyGunFreak> jazzkutya: that doesn't mean its not possible.
<berntsen> TSchultz55: Yeah, for a little while.
<mefi> hadouken: be root?
<killaz> LhiQuer: you have problems with the nvidia drivers too?
<TSchultz55> berntsen: it DOES take awhile?
<hadouken> mefi: yes, type "sudo -s" first
<amenado> fwaokda-> what about it? is it a usb stick?
<LhiQuer> killaz, i did
<alraune> do a reboot then and watch the screen at bootuptime for errormessages, I will still wait here, but so far I'm up, type : reboot
<LhiQuer> killaz, easiest is to just reinstall
<killaz> LhiQuer: HOW?
<berntsen> TSchultz55: It generates the locales. Depends on the speed of you r computer
<killaz> oops caps
<LhiQuer> killaz, as in ubuntu
<killaz> which one of the packages is the nvidia drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Nvidia is fine, just manually configure your monitor settings
<TSchultz55> I'm watching it in the terminal.......It's still on the first one (en_AU.UTF-8)......for about 15 min now
<TSchultz55> but i'll keep my eye on i
<IndyGunFreak> killaz: how did you install the driver?
<TSchultz55> t
<mefi> hadouken: okey, I first put sudo -s
<TSchultz55> thanks
<fwaokda> amenado, no I don't know what it is... see I only have one usb device plugged in thats a usb external hdd.  It's 500gb.  It's also mounted in there as /media/disk.  I don't know what /media/disk-1 is
<LhiQuer> killaz, what kernel did you update to?
<mefi> hadouken: then open kill -9 5856
<hadouken> mefi: yes, "kill -9 <PID>"
<hadouken> mefi: make sure thats the PID of the screensaver app tho
<berntsen> TSchultz55: That certainly sounds wrong. Mine takes 1-2 min to do all
<mefi> alraune: you mean things that were not in the synaptic?
<alraune> hadouken: what are u killing ?
<killaz> LhiQuer: 2.6.24-19
<alraune> mefi : yes
<amenado> fwaokda-> what if you unmount /media/disk-1 ?
<killaz> IndyGunFreak: it installed them for me automatic when I installed the system.. didn't bother figuring out which package it was.
<alraune> hadouken: ah, s-saver
<hadouken> alraune: his screensaver app has frozen
<killaz> IndyGunFreak: now that I updated to the new kernel... things went wrong...
<LhiQuer> killaz, please check the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5233563
<IndyGunFreak> killaz: and now its not in hardware driver manager anymore?...
<fwaokda> amenado, i get this "umount: /media/disk-1 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<killaz> IndyGunFreak: yup
<mefi> hadouken: okey got it
<IndyGunFreak> wierd...
<hadouken> mefi: gone?
<TSchultz55> berntsen: uh oh....
<berntsen> TSchultz55: Installing or upgrading?
<papi001> how do i recover a minimized program
<fwaokda> amenado, also... if you look at the disk-1's properities they're all listed as "unknown" except size which is 434.6gb
<amenado> fwaokda-> use sudo umount /media/disk-1
<TSchultz55> berntsen: upgrading
<LhiQuer> IndyGunFreak, the forums say all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5233563
<IndyGunFreak> LhiQuer: yeah, was just looking at it.
<mefi> alraune: well, I tried installing git4cf-automator... think I failed though
<mefi> hadouken: yes! ty
<LhiQuer> always best to do a fresh install
<berntsen> TSchultz55: You could try stopping it, and then run dpkg -configure -a
<alraune> mefi, hadouken: remove it, maybe uncomment hardy partners in sources.list, start fw after reboot, I'm done
<papi001> how do i recover a minimized program
<fwaokda> amenado, it'll get rid of it 'but' I'm wanting to make it where it isn't going to keep mounting itself everytime i log onto my computer
<TSchultz55> berntsen: how do I "stop" the upgrade?
<amenado> fwaokda-> btw, which ubuntu version do you have? you seemed to have enabled bunch of filesystems
<TSchultz55> just kill it?
<berntsen> TSchultz55: Ctrl+C :-)
<cygoku> Hey, it's me again, I am using VLC for playing video and DVD, but it is not supported my laptop front panel play/pause/stop/"etc" buttons, how I can have them recognise ?!?!
<fwaokda> amenado, 8.4
<fwaokda> .1
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer Who is having trouble getting nvidia to work?
<amenado> fwaokda-> paste your /etc/fstab please
<hadouken> mefi: np :)
<TSchultz55> berntsen: I'm using the GUI
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, disappeared from the hardware drivers
<mefi> hadouken: but the problem with the screensaver window came first when I selected one of the options in it.. Now I can't change
<TSchultz55> not directly from the CLI
<IndyGunFreak> cygoku: like buttons on your keyboard?
<papi001>  
<mefi> alraune: okey, ty
<killaz> LhiQuer: now way I'm going to reinstall ubuntu..
<hadouken> mefi: could be a bug, try updating everything to latest version
<killaz> LhiQuer: :-(
<fwaokda> amenado, it's posted on the 4th (last) post of this thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5422055#post5422055
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer sudo lshw doesnt show nvidia
<jazzkutya> IndyGunFreak: it's not in any documentation i'v found (manpage, faq on website, help) so i declare it impossible or at least very much fucked up
<LhiQuer> killaz, only takes 30 mins
<cygoku> IndyGunFreak : Well those buttons are on the front of my laptop, not really on the keyboard.
<fwaokda> amenado, posted that forum link maybe you can see what others have recommended and my responses only 4 posts not long
<berntsen> TSchultz55: ohh..try closing the windows then, if not you have to go into the terminal and kill it there, or the system monitor
<Shishire> Got a quick question:  Is there a way to change the owner of files on NTFS partitions?  chown says it works, but doesn't.  Is there some option I need to use specially at mount-time?
<mefi> hadouken: think alraune just helped me with that :P I can't click anything within the screensaver window without getting it frozen
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, whats happening to him happened to me... drivers disappeared after kernel upgrade
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  I have a game that runs in fullscreen, but only supports 3:4,  and because I have a widescreen monitor,  it stretches the game out.   Is there a way to make my display full-screen in 3:4, and _not_ stretch out the display (ie, w/ black bars on the sides)?
<TSchultz55> berntsen: yeah the "Close" option is grayed out
<IndyGunFreak> jazzkutya: well,  i don't know.. never heard that situation before, so that tells me its an isolated incident
<hadouken> mefi: ok, then listen to alraune, he is very wise :P
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer k
<TSchultz55> guess i'll manually have to kill it
<TSchultz55> this isn't gonna be pretty,...........................
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<berntsen> TSchultz55: nope...
<killaz> LhiQuer: you know how many apps I got installed, development tools?
<amenado> fwaokda-> can you remove this none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=124,devmode=664 0 0  and then reboot, and compare to what you have now
<IndyGunFreak> cygoku: ok.. well, thats probably gonna be an exercise in futility, just so you know.
<TSchultz55> berntsen: good thing for TimeVault
<mefi> hadouken: but it didnt help in this case :P
<fwaokda> amenado, ok brb
<cygoku> IndyGunFreak : What does that mean ?
<alraune> mefi: I just opened my wine... reboot, music is turned on, lol...
<killaz> LhiQuer: I didn't install a linux system to be doing things the microsoft way
<berntsen> TSchultz55: never tried it
<hadouken> mefi: what didnt help?
<LhiQuer> killaz, what card do you use?
<alraune> mefi: watch the boot messages
<TSchultz55> berntsen: "localdef" is still running......50% CPU......so it'
<mefi> alraune: sorry what!? hehe
<TSchultz55> it's doing SOMETHING
<mefi> hadouken: with the screensaver bug :P
<jazzkutya> can anyone recommend a different music player instead of rhythmbox?
<alraune> jazzkuta: amarok
<hadouken> mefi: ah :)
<LhiQuer> AMAROK FTW
<jazzkutya> i don't need music libraries but handling radios similar to rhyhmbox would be great
<killaz> LhiQuer: forgot the command which lists the hardware
<mefi> alraune: where?
<evilbug> if i have a dedicated windows partition, i can boot it through a vm in ubuntu, correct?
<Shishire> Got a quick question:  Is there a way to change the owner of files on NTFS partitions?  chown says it works, but doesn't.  Is there some option I need to use specially at mount-time?
<berntsen> jazzkutya: Amarok or Exaile
<hadouken> evilbug: vmware ?
<jazzkutya> thanx
<mefi> alraune, hadouken: man If I was the one trying to help me, I'd be pissed of with me
<LhiQuer> killaz, i don't know it either :S
<evilbug> hadouken- yes.
<hadouken> mefi: im pissed off with myself for helping you already :P
<alraune> mefi: type: reboot, when machine comes up again, watch the screen for errors (try it still today, though)
<mefi> hadouken: hahaha cheerio
<killaz> LhiQuer: hold on going to find it
<LhiQuer> killaz, lspci
<killaz> yup
<mefi> alraune: okay.. Ill do it soon
<hadouken> mefi: i was only joking ;)
<killaz> LhiQuer: exactly
<bastid_raZor> jack-desktop; you're on this too?
<mefi> alraune: maybe the problem is attached to the problem with my screensaver options?
<LhiQuer> killaz, lspci | grep VGA           will be tidier
<mefi> hadouken: yeah I know =)
<laxy> ???
<laxy> 这是什么东西
<hadouken> evilbug: dont think vmware is capable of that
<alraune> mefi: maybe, then remove it
<hadouken> but im not 100% sure, check vmware docs?
<n1c0> hi all!
<evilbug> hadouken- so i'd have to install windows through the vm?
<fwaokda> amenado, well haha, I forgot to erase the line before restarting (doh!) but its not here now.  Perhaps because I didn't umount it this time before restarting and that fixed it.  I'll keep watching it thanks!
<killaz> LhiQuer: I have a GeForce 8400M G ...
<indra> did anybody know internet messanger with voice mail and he have hotmail yahoo ...
<laxy> what is this
<mefi> alraune, hadouken: when I open Screensaver options, the window works, I can click on anything but the different types I can choose from. If I do, the window freeze up
<LhiQuer> killaz, the full line please
<hadouken> evilbug: yes, vmware uses virtual hard drives (file backed)
<amenado> fwaokda-> am glad we resolved it
<hadouken> mefi: do you try to select a 3d screensaver by any chance?
<mefi> BioF
<mefi> cant see preview
<killaz> LhiQuer: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M G (rev a1)
<bobertdos> I think I've totally botched a binary driver installation (ATI) and I've tried everything the wiki says to clean it up to no avail. I can't get rid of MESA. Any suggestions?
<khamael> does there exist a countdown applet for gnome?
<evilbug> hadouken- i see.
<LhiQuer> killaz, okay
<mefi> hadouken: BioF, can't see preview
<hadouken> evilbug: basically no, you cant run an existing windows partition from linux :) unless you used Xen or somethin
<killaz> LhiQuer: what you need this info for?
<LhiQuer> killaz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<hadouken> mefi: maybe your graphics card isnt setup properly or something
<mefi> yeah
<evilbug> hadouken- thanks.
<_tobias> Hey, I just installed ubuntu from windows, got 2 hdds, one I installed ubuntu on and the other one is still ntfs I guess, trying to access that hdd I get "Cannot mount Volume" and it says I can try to force, but if I do that, will it affect the disk in any way? I got alot of stuff on it I don't want to lose. And will I still be able to access it if I ever go back to windows or will ubuntu change the filesystem?
<killaz> LhiQuer: I didn'tt have nvidia-settings installed
<indra> can somebbody tell me
<mefi> hadouken: maybe it's a problem with compiz
<fwaokda> amenado, me too im gonna go update my forum post! I don't know much about the forums (I'm fairly new to them) but I noticed they had a system for thanking people that help you.  Do you have a username on the forums that some how I can thank so you get some credit for fixing it ;) ???
<LhiQuer> killaz, that command does everything for you
<LhiQuer> killaz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<berntsen> _tobias: You could try to mount it read-only
<TSchultz55> shit................Hardy upgrade crapped out.
<TSchultz55> not good
<hadouken> mefi: could be, i would just update your installation and carry on as normal, wait for it to happen again, then do some further testing, make sure you grab the logs straight after, run ultimate boot cd etc
<_tobias> berntsen: how to? :P
<TSchultz55> very very bad
<killaz> LhiQuer: I'm going to reinstall the nvidia-glx-new thing
<amenado> fwaokda-> no registered name really, just use my nick here on #ubuntu  amenado for the credit :P
<killaz> LhiQuer: or just install and than restart?
<berntsen> _tobias: in terminal: mount -o ro /dev/sd?? /some_empty_dir
<mefi> hadouken: okay.. I'll do that then.. there is nop way of removing and reinstalling screensaver optins huh?
<berntsen> _tobias: sudo first ofcourse
<hadouken> mefi: possibly, but i wouldnt know how...
<berntsen> TSchultz55: terminal: sudo dpkg -configure -a
<LhiQuer> killaz, install and restart
<owner> how do i look for wireless hotspots on ubuntu
<owner> likeavailable wireless connection
<killaz> LhiQuer: ok... thank you. I'm going to restart
<RemsSs> owner: wifi-radar
<mefi> hadouken: do you know where I could get support regarding graphics and using two screens and such?
<hadouken> mefi: view the ubuntu docs/wiki etc ?
<hadouken> search forums
<hadouken> the usual :)
<owner> in this on here already or do i now need to install it
<amenado> _tobias-> which one are you trying to access ? from the installed ubuntu by itself or the one with via wubi?
<jazzkutya> changing keyboard layouts with both shift pressed stops working. it is set up in keyboard preferences. any ideas?
<TSchultz55> berntsen: i'm doing that soon......................................
<amenado> _tobias-> which one are you booted to now?
<mefi> hadouken: okay... no IRC-channel? I've also got trouble displaying anything on my TV-screen
<TSchultz55> berntsen: I had to complete shut down the computer :(
<berntsen> TSchultz55: i see
<_tobias> amenado: I'm trying to access the old one, the one which I didnt install ubuntu on
<hadouken> mefi: not sure tbh, maybe someone here would know...
<TSchultz55> berntsen: may god have mercy on my soul for whatever is about to happen once I reboot
<hadouken> i have no experience with TV output tho
<mefi> hadouken: ok
<amenado> _tobias-> the ubuntu file image on an ntfs partition?
<mefi> hadouken: that stupid TV worked yesterday, then something changed, now it ain't showing anything
<berntsen> TSchultz55: we'll see. I have to go soon...going to a concert, but I'm sure there are others that can help you through it step by step. Right people?
<TSchultz55> berntsen: comp wont even boot now.  it's completely fucked.
<amenado> for the right price :)
<fwaokda> I was just thinking of putting together a 'green' pc. Has anyone ever looked into it or know of a place online that might be helpful?
<_tobias> amenado: I installed ubuntu on the master-hdd, and I'm trying to access the slave one, via ubuntu, the slave one was just a backup-drive
<hadouken> mefi: what did you change?
<berntsen> TSchultz55: error is?
<TSchultz55> berntsen: wait nm hold that thought...........................
<cycom> fwaokda: green as in lead free, or green as in low-power?
<fwaokda> cycom, i suppose both would make it 'greener' haha
<TSchultz55> oo wait
<tv7497> guys s/w to erase rw dvd except brasero
<TSchultz55> its loading
<tv7497> i meant is there any s/w ?
<TSchultz55> failes to initialize HAL
<dextorion> got problems with random crashes when viewing flash content.  Have read about some workarounds, but nothing solid. Anyone know if there is a solid fix?
<amenado> _tobias any filesystem you wanted to view within ubuntu must be mounted, therefore mount the backup-drive
<hadouken> fwaokda: just draw a pic of ubuntu on a cardboard box, cant get any greener :P
<_tobias> amenado: how to?
<cycom> hadouken: could use hemp-based paper or something.
<fwaokda> hadouken, that doesn't really work though.
<TSchultz55> berntsen: nm it boots now....stuff's messed up but at least I can get to the desktop.
<cycom> hadouken: or on a rock!
<mefi> hadouken: oh I changed a lot trying to get the right resolution on my LCD-monitor :P now the loading page when booting ubuntu is all messed up, color-wise
<fwaokda> a rock would be greener ha
<berntsen> TSchultz55: great!
<hadouken> cycom: lol, rocks can hurt people, corpses arent good for the environment :P
<amenado> _tobias-> sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt   you have to find out your /dev/sdxx  via  sudo fdisk -l
<cycom> hadouken: sure they are!
<cycom> hadouken: just not for other complex organisms when in large quantities.
<cygoku> Hey, it's me again, I am using VLC for playing video and DVD, but it is not supported my laptop front panel play/pause/stop/"etc" buttons, how I can have them recognise ?!?!
<AnonDan> I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 and It keeps freezing every 1-2 minutes. Is there a new feature that hogs the HDD or anything?
<hadouken> cycom: unless youre a cannibal, then its a free lunch
<amenado> fwaokda-> try to use one of those fanless single board pc perhaps? like the VIA based processors
<\kG> how secure is the encryption u can setup on ubuntu install?
<hadouken> mefi: nvidia ?
<cycom> but I digress.  fwaokda, laptops (if you can get the hardware support) are my weapon of choice for low power PCs.
<cycom> hadouken: as long as it's fresh.
<_tobias> amenado: will this affect the filesystem in any way?
<hadouken> :P
<mefi> hadouken: crappy radeon
<fwaokda> amenado, alright -- im going to start looking into it and will post any findings on the forums for others I think.
<amenado> _tobias-> affect? you are just mounting another filesystem..for viewing
<hadouken> fwaokda: amenado is right, look into mini-itx systems
<_tobias> amenado: oh, ok :P, thanks for the help :)
<porncake> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hadouken> cant get lower power than taht
<hadouken> mefi: not sure then
<dextorion> anyone have flash running without crashes?
<hadouken> support for old ati cards is terrible
<cycom> like I said though, laptops can be a tad more practical.  Plus, built in UPS!
<mefi> hadouken: okay...
<hadouken> good point cycom
<hadouken> bit more expensive tho
<cycom> hadouken: he said green, not cheap ;)
<mefi> Anoyone know wether I can remove a screensaver from computer?
<_tobias> amenado: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<cycom> Personally, I am extremely happy with my Dell E1505.  Came with vista, but I installed ubuntu 8.04.1 on it in a few days, and BAM! Instant awesome.
<cycom> mefi: remove in what way?
<cycom> mefi: does the screen power off, or just the pretty pictures that get displayed?
<amenado> _tobias-> then specify it please, typically they are ext2 or ext3, but if it was used for windows then ntfs-3g
<mefi> cycom: like, the file
<hadouken> cycom: the bigger the better for me, screw the environment :P
<berntsen> _tobias: mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sd?? /mnt
<cycom> mefi: that doesn't really clear things up though... the program you mean?
<bobertdos> ﻿dextorion: 64 or 32-bit system?
<mefi> cycom: the screensaver options freeze up when I try to change screensaver... It's stuck on BioF, so I figure if I remove it it might work... it's Gnome screensaver
<will00> ﻿in running hardy and iv tried to set up ampache, but when i get to step two, it says ampache.cfg.php exists error. does anyone know why this happens/
<cycom> hadouken: Oh, don't get me wrong.  I have my nice big Pentium D EE with 4gb of ram, a few hundred gigs of storage, and a big ol power supply to run a GeForcec Go 9600 GT :)
<_tobias> amenado: "mount: only root can do that"
<amenado> _tobias-> yes, and you noticed i typed sudo mount....
<cycom> mefi: hrm. you could apt-get remove the screensaver modules with OpenGL, iirc
<Will__> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu desktop for i386. I am in the Live CD now. The installation always seems to complete normally, but upon reboot it says "missing operating system". Help?
<hadouken> cycom: yeh thats nice, my 3ghz quad core, ati 3870 crossfire, 2tb HD is better tho, i want the planet to scream in pain when i boot my machine up :{
<mefi> cycom: and how to do that? specifically?
<hadouken> Will__: check your boot order in BIOS
<LhiQuer> hey killaz
<_tobias> amenado: oh, yeh, right :P sorry
<fwaokda> Found something: http://www.climatesaverscomputing.org/#
<cycom> mefi: well, I don't know specifics...
<nicdm> I'm running ubuntu on my intel mac mini
<mefi> kk
<Will__> hadouken: How do I do this?
<killaz> hi LhiQuer
<amenado> Will__-> are you sure you completed the install? selected which partition to put GRUB ?
<killaz> LhiQuer: no luck
<cycom> hadouken: well, lets not forget that I have two other desktops, a P4 and a dual PIII box, plus two other laptops :)
<LhiQuer> killaz, you will never get the hardware driver to reappear
<hadouken> cycom: ah ok, you probably beat me then hehe
<cycom> hadouken: ALL running seti@home to boot!
<killaz> LhiQuer: oh?
<ubuntu> Whoops
<mefi> cycom: I got it
<killaz> LhiQuer: why is that?
<LhiQuer> killaz, sudo nvidia-settings
<cycom> hadouken: I'm hoping we find some aliens that give us cold fusion or something.
<hadouken> cycom: omg, you must hate the environment with a passion :O ... or really wanna find aliens
<mefi> cycom: I searched for the name of the screensaver i synaptic, found it and uninstalled... really sick screensaver something
<hadouken> cycom: lol yeh, screw the planet then ask the aliens to help us, i like your style :P
<cycom> hadouken: actually, most of our power near here is nuc, so it doesn't really matter in terms of carbon emissions and all that junk.
<killaz> LhiQuer: first I need to run nvidia-xconfig
<hadouken> Will__: you need to enter your BIOS when your comp boots then make sure your linux drive is set to boot, did you use windows before?
<LhiQuer> killaz, okay
<killaz> LhiQuer: rebooting brb
<cycom> and for all of you about to cry 'NUCLEAR POLLUTES', lets not forget that Uranium was already in the ground, and putting it back after we've used it can't be much worse.
<hadouken> cycom: grown any extra limbs/ears recently ? ;)
<cycom> hadouken: please. nuclear is safer than coal, for sure.
<cycom> hadouken: the area I live in has radon in the ground everywhere naturally.  It's probably safer to be at the plant.
<\kG> does anyone know how u can acomlish FULL disk encryption on ubuntu?
<hadouken> cycom: dunno, a lot of my family used to work with coal etc, never did them any harm
<cycom> \kG: I know debian had a nice article on it.
<cygoku> Hey, it's me again, I am using VLC for playing video and DVD, but it is not supported my laptop front panel play/pause/stop/"etc" buttons, how I can have them recognise ?!?!
<cycom> hadouken: no black lung?
<th0r> \kG, encfs I think will do that, so will truecrypt now
<nootrope> hiya. not sure this is the proper channel for this question but... i'm running HH and loving it. but i'm having a bit of a time trying to have it see the shares in my OS X system, seeming only to look for Windows shares. I use Firestarter and when I disable it, the OS X shares show up fine. I've added the OS X machine's IP to the inbound access policy in Firestarter but to no avail. Am I doing something wrong?
<cycom> cygoku: there are some packages to do that, but honestly, you're better off trying to get your videos to play in totem.
<hadouken> cycom: nope... only damage my lungs have are from 2nd hand smoking :\
<\kG> th0r   i have the latest truecrypt and it will not do full disk encryption
<cygoku> cycom, what packages ?
<amenado> nootrope-> umm what filesystem does OS X uses?
<cycom> cygoku: *shrug* dunno.  I just got my video to play in Totem :)
<nootrope> amenado: HFS+
<dru> hey, im trying to open an .rar file that is not password protected, yet archive manager is still asking me for a password .. and no the file is not corrupt .. can someone help?
<nootrope> amenado, an Apple format
<cygoku> cycom, Huh ok :P But totem doesn't play dvd ;)
<hadouken> \kG: i used to use cryptoloop for full disk encryption
<cycom> hadouken: my grandfather smoked for 40 years, played with rocket fuel chemicals for most of his life, and visited nuclear test sites (ground zero). he died of lung cancer, (but not the varety you get from smoking) at 80.
<hadouken> \kG : best thing to do is google for a guide/HOWTO
<cycom> cygoku: sure it does...
<ikonia> cycom: how has that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<PrimoTurbo> what would be the command to take ownership of a directory get read/write access and all it's files/subdirectories?
<cygoku> cycom, I plays dvd true okay, but without menu !
<amenado> nootrope-> check if your ubuntu support such FS  i cant recall where right now, somewhere in /proc/sys
<ikonia> piju: chown -R
<cycom> ikonia: sorry, I'm spreading offtopic stuff to hadouken in with my advice to several people in the channel.
<\kG> hadouken ; lookin into it thank you
<nicdm> dru do you have unrar installed?
<hadouken> PrimoTurbo: chown -R
<amenado> nootrope-> ahh cat /proc/filesystems
<kiru> i am looking for a meta messenger capable of icq, msn and skype? any hints?
<ikonia> cycom: try to keep the offtopic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<hadouken> PrimoTurbo: and chmod -R
<nootrope> amenado, ok... lemme see
<hadouken> \kG : np
<ikonia> kiru: pidgin is the closest multi messanger product
<th0r> kiru, skype is proprietary so I doubt you will find what you are looking for
<kiru> ikonia: icq doesnt work anymore with my pidgin... this is actually why i am asking for smth else
<LhiQuer> hey killaz
<killaz> LhiQuer: hi
<ApOgEE-> i have problem booting hardy livecd on my hp nx9010. any ideas?
<ikonia> kiru: it should do, ubuntu put a fix in and that fix should be propodated
<LhiQuer> killaz, sudo nvidia-settings ?
<hadouken> kiru : another vote for pidgin, or aMSN maybe
<Raheem> ApOgEE-, more details please
<ikonia> propogated even
<Raheem> ApOgEE-, confirm if u did check the cd for defects ?
<killaz> LhiQuer: again the same messsage run nvidia-xconfig
<killaz> I already did that
<nootrope> amenado, sowhere's FAT and FAT32 in this list? it doesn't seem to have problems with that.
<kiru> ikonia: i updated but i still get the message that my pidgin is outdated and this is why icq doesnt work
<killaz> LhiQuer: and restarted
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, i have use the live cd on other laptop and pc. no problem
<LhiQuer> killaz, sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<amenado> nootrope-> yes, ubuntu can easily read and write to FAT and FAT32
<ikonia> kiru: doesn't look like you've updated to the correct version
<Raheem> ApOgEE-, did u try with the safe VGA mode ?
<kiru> ikonia: uh, i found it
<kiru> ikonia: i still have to update it
<ikonia> kiru: ahh well done
<ikonia> kiru: there you go then
<SHAO_MGA> does anyone know how to fix the bug of nvidia that shake screen on leave session ??
<nootrope> amenado, yeah, i got that. why does itmanage with Apple's system when I turn off the firewall?
<Raheem> or tell us where exactly it stops ?
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: are you using the nvidia drivers ?
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia yes !
<kiru> ikonia: but it doesnt upgrade because it is hold back or smth
<ikonia> kiru: please get the exact error
<kiru> ikonia: dont know how to tell it in english -.-
<_tobias> amenado: I mounted it, and it went away from the "places"-menu, It was there before I tried to mount it, "250 gb Media Disk"
<nootrope> amenado, this may be OT
<killaz> LhiQuer: I already did that.... the system restarted in a very low resolution just like after the kernel update
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: if it's an issue with the drivers, there is nothing ubuntu can do to fix it. What card do you have ?
<amenado> nootrope-> i dont follow, it manage with Apple when you turn of the firewall
<LhiQuer> killaz, right, now we need to do something
<killaz> LhiQuer: I have chosen the nvidia 8 series drivers... still no luck
<Kresten> Hi guys... I'm trying to install or at least run live cd on my brothers laptop, I get to the boot menu, but nothing happens when I choose an option.. It spins the cd for a while and then nothing :S - any suggestions?
<kiru> "apt-get upgrade" -> "the following packes are hold back:" <-- dont know if it is correct translation to english
<nootrope> amenado, yeah, it's something with the firewall, it seems
<ikonia> Kresten: do a cd check - make sure its valid and the drive is working/can read it fine
<instabin> what is the best way to share files between ubuntu computers at home?
<nootrope> amenado, turning off Firestarter makes them read/writable
<LhiQuer> killaz, gksu displayconfig-gtk
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia:  MCP51
<kiru> ikonia: "apt-get upgrade" -> "the following packes are hold back:" <-- dont know if it is correct translation to englis
<killaz> LhiQuer: what is that for?
<ikonia> instabin: nfs/samba/cifs/sshfs/ftp you choose
<amenado> nootrope-> well when you try to share, it has to have access to the network, so you may have a firewall rules preventing such ports?
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: i think so
<Kresten> ikonia: nothing happens when i choose that option :S
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: what chip set
<instabin> ikonia: can i share logins also?
<ikonia> Kresten: either cd is dead or drive is dead then
<LhiQuer> killaz, you done it yet?
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, i've tried the "safe graphic mode". it still freeze at about 2 bar of that orange status bar
<nootrope> amenado, i thought not but i'll check again... thanks for your help
<ikonia> instabin: thats nis/ldap/kerboeros
<killaz> LhiQuer: yup
<amenado> _tobias-> what was that again? i can barely remember what we were working on
<LhiQuer> killaz, one sec
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: c51mv
<Raheem> ApOgEE-, just press Esc there, u could find where it stops, probably
<ikonia> kiru: look in the dpkg.log find it why it's held back
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: thats not a chipset
<instabin> thanks ikonia
<killaz> LhiQuer: I'm gonna choose nvidia...
<LhiQuer> killaz, ok
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: im using in a laptop
<Kresten> is there any other way to install without using cd then?
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: ahhh it's a lpatop model
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, i do press esc multiple times now... nothing change. it is freezing
<ikonia> Kresten: well, check if it's the cd first of all, or the drive
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: yes... the default driver (generic) does not let enable the compiz
<_tobias> amenado: mounting a ntfs-drive in ubuntu
<killaz> LhiQue(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!r:
<killaz> LhiQuer: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Mnemonic^> I am new to Ubuntu, how can I see what packages are installes from console?
<b4> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a custom-built computer but I have trouble getting the onboard network card to work.
<hoens> I just installed the restricted drivers for my graphics card, and everything is fine except I can't get above 800x600 resolution. I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that never gave me an option to specify my refreshrate/resolution. Can anyone give me a hand configuring it? It's supposed to be 1600x1200 @ 60hz, but when I tried putting that in my xorg.conf ubuntu barfed.
<ikonia> kiru: we saw you
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: this is a proprietary one, i would like to know if there one compatible
<MatBoy> wow, putting a SDcard in my cardreader locks up my whole PC, booting with it in gives and error too :S
<b4> I can not remember anything going wrong with the network card during the installation.. would it alert me if it did not work?
<kiru> ikonia: you saw me? where?
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: where did you get the driver ?
<MatBoy> this is new for me, always worked
<ikonia> kiru: sorry meant for killaz
<kiru> ah... sry...
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, i have to press the power button for some second to reboot it
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: ubuntu suggest me to download it
<Frosty840> Hi, I was trying to get the nvidia drivers to work, and tried to set a screen resolution/graphics card combination, and I guess I chose wrong, because now the screen is pretty much a mess when I get to the login stage. Any ideas what I need to do to roll back?
<LhiQuer> killaz, hold on
<amenado> _tobias so did you do   a    sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdxx  /mnt   where /dev/sdxx is your ntfs partition?
<Mnemonic^> Can anyone tell me how to make a service start on boot in ubuntu. from console?
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: ok, so your using the packaged driver. Thats a good start
<kiru> ikonia: dpkg.log doesnt tell anything
<kiru> ikonia: last entry is 30mins old
<b4> Mnemonic^: probably with chkconfig?
<Mnemonic^> b4: Thanks
<ikonia> kiru: thats frustrating, there is normally a note why things are held back. Are you on 8.04 ?
<b4> or chkconf, don't remember
<kiru> ikonia: yes
<_tobias> amenado: yep
<SHAO_MGA> Mnemonic^: download boot up manager
<LhiQuer> killaz, is that when you try to change the driver to nvidia?
<amenado> _tobias-> and what is the results?
<killaz> LhiQuer: yup
<qdb> hello
<lucas_> hey is it possible to enable subtittles with elisa?
<qdb> how to install font?
<_tobias> amenado: as nothing at all, and tried to do it again and I get "Device or resource is busy"
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: I can't see anything on your specific chipset listed in the supported cards list
<kiru> ikonia: apt-get upgrade doesnt do it... but synaptic installs these hold packages...
<cbx33> hey guys what's a good webcam for running under ubuntu?
<Mnemonic^> b4: Ok.. What do I need to install to get that command?
<ikonia> kiru: sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> kiru: make sure your source list is up to date
<b4> no idea, I never had to install it manually
<amenado> _tobias-> type mount and see if its already mounted after you issued those commands
<killaz> LhiQuer: should I reinstalled the nvdia drivers?
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: yes, what a pitty.. the funny and ironic thing is that this is a brazilian model, in the fabricant website he said the laptop is compatible with ubuntu.. i think its just o reduce costs =/
<amenado> _tobias-> then do an  ls -la /mnt
<kiru> ikonia: ok, thank you... i think pidign is fully functional again :)
<Frosty840> Guys, how can I reset my graphics options to "generic everything", please? I set the wrong options in the hardware config and now I can't get a picture
<ikonia> kiru: thats what I wanted to hear
<LhiQuer> killaz, reinstall them now if you want, yeah
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: thks by the help
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: it is "working" just not supported
<_tobias> amenado: oh, there it is, but is it able to access it as a normal drive outside the terminal?
<killaz> LhiQuer: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-new
<amenado> _tobias-> what do you meant outside the terminal? try to use a file manager like nautilus and list it
<LhiQuer> killaz, yeah
<SHAO_MGA> does anyone know the file type to run in pscx emulator ???
<amenado> not i
<killaz> LhiQuer: no luck
<Kresten> ikonia: I've tried it on another computer, seems like it was the cd which was defect.. anything I should keep in mind when burning a new one? - I'm using toast in OS X 10.5
<SHAO_MGA> i would like to run MortalKombat 4 on ubuntu using the playstation emulator, the windows version did not work with Wine
<ikonia> Kresten: sensivle speeds, quality media, thats sort of thing
<LhiQuer> killaz, really
<_tobias> amenado: I get the whole disk with all folders printed in the terminal, and I want to access it with nautilus
<Kresten> ikonia: and another thing... Is it normal that OS X can't mount the .iso?
<killaz> LhiQuer: this means I need to stick to the nv drivers?
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: there is a Platstation emullator on ubuntu. The package is pcsx-bin
<ikonia> Kresten: I wouldn't have said so , no, check the md5's
<killaz> LhiQuer: this is such a crap...
<LhiQuer> killaz, you may have to
<nosto> ok - whenever someone is ready i need some help as i'm somewhat in a pinch
<amenado> _tobias perhaps you need a tutorial on how to use ubuntu..let me see if i can locate one,
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: right, i installed it, but where i can found roms? do you know something about it ?
<amenado> !tutor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutor
<_tobias> amenado: Would love that :)
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: roms are illegal
<LhiQuer> killaz, have a look through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fliegenderfrosch> hi, I've got a problem with my lcd display: sometimes the screen displays weird flickering colours on some parts. is my monitor broken? (I guess it's not a ubuntu-specific problem but hardware-related)
<amenado> can comeone provide a link to _tobias for an ubuntu tutorial please
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: thats not a topic for an ubuntu support channel. If you want to play a game, buy the game
<cygoku> Is there a way to reset keyboard shortcuts to default (like after a fresh install?).
<ikonia> amenado: turorial in what ?
<nosto> i am currently using the cached OS from the live disc (i think that is the correct wording) and i am trying to repartition my windows partition on the same hdd
<achtzehn> how do I get farsi (persian) input (scim) for ubuntu?
<amenado> ikonia the basic usage
<achtzehn> I have scim but there seems not to be such an input option
<killaz> LhiQuer: I've read that.. since I dont have the Hardware drivers thing.. it won't work for me
<ikonia> Tophat: http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<LhiQuer> killaz, uname -r
<nosto> is there a tool within ubuntu i can use to resize the partition further?
<ikonia> nosto: gparted
<nosto> is that installed with the little cached os? so i can run it?
<killaz> LhiQuer: 2.6.24-19-generic
<ikonia> nosto: apt-get install gparted on the livecd
<killaz> that is exactly the kernel
<LhiQuer> killaz, thats good news, open up synaptic
<SHAO_MGA> ikonia: i have the game in CD i bought it... i would like to run it in the ubuntu, but the cd is for windows and wine does not work
<nosto> how do i do that from the live cd? i'm currently "using" it
<killaz> LhiQuer: done
<nosto> telling me that i am unable to lock administration directory
<ikonia> SHAO_MGA: the CD is not for windows - playstation cames are not "for windows"
<mefi> Hey another problem - now VLC started hacking when I play whatever!
<Raheem> SHAO_MGA, #winehq might be a better place
<Frosty840> Hmm... found a webpage which told me how to fix it. Ah, damnit, it's killed my screen again!
<ikonia> Raheem: winehq is nothing to do with getting ilegal roms
<Frosty840> Well, that sucks...
<amenado> _tobias-> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/
<nosto> i'm lookin for something installed by the quick cached OS install
<SHAO_MGA> Raheem: thanks
<lucas_> elisa doesnt show video subtitles... how do i enable them???
<LhiQuer> right, now search for linux-restricted-modules
<Will__> I've tried installing Ubuntu on my computer on numerous occasions. It seems to install correctly, but upon reboot there's just a message saying "missing operating system". Can someone help with this?
<_tobias> amenado: Thanks :)
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, any other way to fix it?
<stemount^> /join #perl
<cycom> cygoku: I was going to say before, try Totem-Xine for DVD Menu support
<Raheem> ApOgEE-, i still doubt ur CD media .. why don't u run a CD check ?
<LhiQuer> killaz, and then choose linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<Raheem> it is provided in the menu as an option
<killaz> yup I will choose the 19-generic
<hadouken> Will__: did you check your boot order in BIOS ?
<nosto> looks like i already have gparted in this base  little install jam
<sebateria> hi
<Will__> Oh hi hadouken. How do you check this?
<asmo[B]> do I have to do something special to see a mac partition?
<LhiQuer> killaz, i'm guessing it wasn installed?
<cygoku> cycom, I know, tho this is only a workaround the problem, not a fix.
<Raheem> sebateria, hello
<killaz> LhiQuer: nope
<sebateria> no hablan español?
<LhiQuer> killaz, was it or was it not?
<dja> hola
<hadouken> Will__: when your computer first POSTs (all the white text at start), press DEL so you enter the BIOS setup screen, then look for device/drive boot order
<killaz> it wasn't
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, i'm running cd check on that notebook now... will see the result soon
<dja> yo hablo español
<cygoku> cycom, And everything with totem or xine is the worse scenario you can ever use.
<cycom> cygoku: but using VLC isn't?
<Raheem> yup
<hadouken> then make sure the HD you installed ubuntu to is listed
<killaz> LhiQuer: should I know run the nvidia-config?
<Will__> hadouken, alright be right back.
<cycom> cygoku: I've been perfectly happy with them...
<killaz> LhiQuer: should I know run the nvidia-xconfig?
<hadouken> k
<sebateria> ok dja
<Will__> hadouken, just for future reference I'm in the Live CD now, Windows was wiped.
<LhiQuer> killaz, i DARE you to open Hardware Drivers now
<sebateria> sabrias si se puede instalar ares en LINUX
<hadouken> Will__: did you install ubuntu to the same drive as windows ?
<killaz> LhiQuer: omg
<cygoku> cycom : VLC is not a workaroung, VLC is the video player that does it all, I only miss the way to set a simple media button to play/pause.
<KoolD> hey all...reinstalling windows had wiped out by grub settings.. i just managed to boot in through the grub console.... how to make this boot permanent so that i get the boot choices again instead of always entering the grub console??
<Will__> hadouken, yes
<Raheem> !grub
<hadouken> Will__: guess its not your boot order then
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<killaz> LhiQuer: so I should have reinstalled this package
<cycom> cygoku: if the media buttons don't work, then it doesn't do it all :)
<killaz> LhiQuer: cool...
<killaz> LhiQuer: thank your very much
<LhiQuer> killaz, are they there?
<Will__> hadouken, at least, I think I did. I'm not certain, but Windows is not there anymore.
<killaz> LhiQuer: yeah they are
<cygoku> cycom : I guess you have an nVidia card ?
<dja> de donde eresd sebateira
<LhiQuer> right, killaz, a little more to be done
<cycom> cygoku: not to mention the fact that totem handles remote locations pretty darn well, like mounted sshd drives.
<crobian> hi everyone
<asmo[B]> I've been having a lot of issues after recent updates, is there a way to go back to before the most recent updates?
<killaz> LhiQuer: yeah it is not in se
<sebateria> de españa/malaga
<killaz> use
<cycom> cygoku: actually, I have a Mobility Radeon X1400 in my laptop, which is what I primarily use ubuntu on.
<LhiQuer> killaz, now enable it :D
<hadouken> Will__: try rebooting your comp, at POST press F12, if you get a boot menu, select the ubuntu HD
<cycom> cygoku: with desktop effects, no less.
<cygoku> cycom : I have the exact same card and I have having problem with video and totem-xine.
<crobian> is there any encryption solution for dual-boot environments that allow you to use encrypted partitions in both systems ?
<LhiQuer> killaz, come back after you reboot
<crobian> *allows
<Will__> hadouken, I've tried this. I only have one HD, and I did this to boot from the CD.
<cycom> cygoku: *shrug* I just played a dvd with it about 30 seconds ago, just to make sure I wasn't crazy.
<Slart> crobian: truecrypt is available for both windows and linux.. I don't know if you can use two installs on the same partition though
<hadouken> Will__: im guessing the install didnt complete properly then, or you installed it to the wrong drive
<cygoku> cycom :  it's possible that you are not crazy, but with ati card, I always have to set the video output to use X11, and with totem-xine it's a pain.
<crobian> Slart, I have a fully-encrypted hardy install (dm-crypt/LUKS) and was able to encrypt my windows partitions with truecrypt
<cycom> cygoku: I didn't change any settings...
<Slart> asmo[B]: nah.. I've never seen a way of unupdating or whatever to call it.. unless you want to reinstall from an older iso or something
<crobian> but i dont seem to be able to encrypt anything else but the windows partition with truecrypt
<crobian> without formatting the device anyway
<Abed> when i want to enlarge my swap file should it be installed on /dev or it doesn't matter???
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, Check finished: no errors found on the CD
<cygoku> cycom : My mistake, xine is using X11 by default.
<db92> how to make an image of a cd through ubuntu?
<hadouken> Abed : your swap is a partition, not a file
<Slart> crobian: hmm.. to bad.. would have been nice if it had worked =/
<ApOgEE-> db92, you can use dd command
<Will__> hadouken, as I've said I did the install many times, and it could be installing to the wrong drive, but it picks a default drive I think in the Install process.
<Kresten> ikonia: You found the problem :) - the checksum doesn't match :)
<crobian> i was thinking to use PGP, as it can encrypt any partition without issues
<Raheem>  ApOgEE- i am runnig out of ideas.. please hold it .. someone will come up
<lorenzo> hi, can someone tell me how to create a link to a folder within the Resources menu please? thanks a lot
<Abed> hadouken:i am talking about enlarging not the orignial partition
<crobian> but 1) i dont know much about its bootloader and chainloading it
<debasys> does anyone use this laptop : http://www.lenovolaptopsindia.com/lenovoy50043qnotebooks.html ?
<crobian> 2) it's not available for linux so no cross-platform support
<killaz> LhiQuer: hi
<killaz> LhiQuer: I'm back
<LhiQuer> killaz, sudo nvidia-settings
<debasys> that one got Celeron processor + 512 MB RAM , and mostly runs slow with ubuntu 8.04
<Abed> i have a problem with my built in bluetooth { Toshiba A200-1M5} anyone?
<hadouken> Will__: taht message comes up when the BIOS cant find a valid bootloader on the hard drives that its configured to check
<killaz> LhiQuer: yup running
<ApOgEE-> Raheem, hopefully someone could come out and help me resolve this problem. I'm stuck on this.
<hadouken> Will__: so either the install is incomplete or the BIOS isnt set to boot from that drive
<LhiQuer> killaz, a nice small window appears?
<Will__> hadouken, so how do I correct this?
<debasys> i want to use 8.10 but i am rather struck with 7.10 as 8.04 runs slow on my laptop
<sebateria> se puede instalar ARES en LINUX ?
<killaz> LhiQuer: yup....
<hadouken> Will__: you could try to manually configure the GRUB bootloader
<asmo[B]> what is the "Movie Player" package called?
<hadouken> Will__: there are guides around if you google it
<LhiQuer> killaz, click X Server Display Configuration
<Abed> asmo:Rythmbox
<killaz> LhiQuer:
<killaz> LhiQuer: done
<Slart> !es | sebateria
<ubottu> sebateria: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Will__> hadouken, I'll look it up.
<KoolD> please help!!! suppose you have your /boot in /dev/sda3 so is root(hd0,2) right???
<LhiQuer> killaz, now you can customise all settings... but be sure to "Save To X Configuration File"
<Abed> anyone may help me with a bluetooth issue?
<crobian> KoolD: yep
<sebateria> ok
<KoolD> crobian: thx
<crobian> KoolD: np
<killaz> LhiQuer: than you one more time...
<asmo[B]> Abed: no Rythmbox package on my list...
<debasys> here in a screenshot of 8.10 , text areas take up so much space http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu810alpha2-large_020.jpg
<LhiQuer> killaz, no problem
<killaz> LhiQuer: now <I have my old screen settings
<debasys> is there a way to reduce gaps between them
<LhiQuer> :D
<Slart> debasys: #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<debasys> Slart, oh ok :)
<Abed> asmo:try sudo apt-cache search rythmbox
<Abed> asmo:then see wut it is called.
<asmo[B]> nothing
<Abed> asmo:sorry it is rhthymbox
<debasys> but in general in ubuntu , spacing between different window elements is more than a Win window, which makes viewing space in wide-screen laptops
<Abed> asmo:rhythmbox
<Abed> lol
<debasys> i hope someone understood my question
<Abed> debasys:wut?
<killaz> LhiQuer: so what we actually did was reinstall the linux-restricted-modules
<silados> hello
<silados> can i change default source an default sink in pulseaudio?
<LhiQuer> killaz, and purge the old ones
<daxroc> Hi all
<Abed> daxroc:wut's wrong?
<killaz> LhiQuer: yup.. indeed
<debasys> Abed, what i mean to say is the spacing between text/icons/menus in a window in ubuntu is more than WIN XP, also icons are bit bigger which take up more viewing space
<Abed> asmo:wut happened with you?
<Abed> debasys:hold on
<Slart> silados: yes.. install padevchooser, paman and pavucontrol.. next time you start there should be a pulseaudio icon in the tasktray where you can change this
<asmo[B]> Abed: sorry was reinstalling it, thanks :)
<Abed> asmo:ur welcome
<daxroc> I have a problem trying to delete files on a samba shared folder from the local and remote box ( ubuntu as well ) , says that permission is read only , fs permissions are set as 0777 recursivly and i have forced user,group in samba conf ? what else could be wrong ?
<Abed> debasys:r u using Gnome or KDE?
<cycom> daxroc: you don't have the permissions set up on the remote box correctly.
<debasys> Abed, gnome
<asmo[B]> for some reason my movie player plays in slow motion since recent updates...
<Will__> hadouken: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Loading-an-operating-system-directly
<muntrue> Hey guys, what kind of video player can you recommend me ?
<asmo[B]> and I've lost my sound...
<debasys> Abed, i actually have started using XFCE few days ago as my laptop is very slow on gnome
<Abed> debasys:click on System > Prefrences
<Will__> hadouken, I'm not sure if Ubuntu installed at all so this can't help much
<LhiQuer> be right back, i need to go download some porn gdm themes
<Slart> muntrue: vlc is one.. there are many others
<hadouken> Will__: how good are you with linux ?
<Frosty840> Mmm... porn
<Kane1> hey guys, how do i install the quake wars linux demo? i get errors saying the .run file cant be accessed
<debasys> Abed, ok and [tell me i will remember , now i am on windows]
<daxroc> cycom: what do you mean , kind of guessed that :) what should they be set at ?
<Will__> hadouken, I'm pretty new to it.
<AngryElf> how can I print out all processes using a given device (sda1) ?
<muntrue> Slart, VNC ofcourse. could of thought of that haha, Say is there a mozilla codec pack available for ubuntu. To support web video besides flash ?
<daxroc> ps aux | grep sda1
<silados> Slart: i have installed all pa software packets but still cant change them
<cycom> daxroc: same as on linux, read write exectute, etc. windows security features has a nice checkbox that says 'full access'
<Slart> AngryElf: lsof with grep
<hadouken> Will__: its pretty advanded to configure manually, i cant really guide you through it
<Will__> hadouken, so what am I supposed to do?
<Kane1> ﻿how do i install the quake wars linux demo? i get errors saying the .run file cant be accessed
<AngryElf> Slart: something can be using a device w/o having an open file
<daxroc> cycom: as I said im not using windows to access the shares , 2 remote linux boxes one ubuntu one custom os
<Slart> muntrue: VLC.. not vnc..I don't know what the mozilla codec pack is supposed to do.. but there are mozilla plugins for various players
<hadouken> Will__: find someone who can ;) maybe someone in here...
<LhiQuer> anybody say OUCH??? http://gnome-look.org/
<ceeg> can anyone reccomend a linux lamp based CRM solution that integrates/exports to Peachtree?
<Will__> Well thanks anyway hadouken.
<Abed> debasys:System > Appearance  > Advanced Desktop Effects { if u don't have it try sudo apt-get install compiz}
<silados> Slart: the problem is that i cant find a option to SET them as default
<Slart> AngryElf: well..using a hard drive would kind of require there to be an open file of some kind, afaik.. but never say never
<Kane1> ﻿how do i install the quake wars linux demo? i get errors saying the .run file cant be accessed
<muntrue> Slart, Sorry i ment VLC ofcourse :)
<fwaokda> Can someone help me with a problem I'm having when my computer goes into standby mode? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864952
<Abed> LhiQure:damn it i liked that web
<Will__> For someone else: I've tried installing Ubuntu on my computer on numerous occasions. It seems to install correctly, but upon reboot there's just a message saying "missing operating system". Can someone help with this?
<cycom> daxroc: oh, you might have to edit your samba.conf.  I thought that the CLIENTs were ubuntu.
<macd> Kane1, at a terminal "chmod +x quakeinstallerfilename.run"
<LhiQuer> Abed, you;re forgetting something
<hadouken> Will__: np
<debasys> Abed, i have compiz,
<Abed> LhiQuer:yeah i guess remind me plz
<cycom> daxroc: chances are that samba is set to share them as read only
<Slart> silados: hmm.. I'm not sure then.. I've never actually changed the default source/sink.. I just remember seeing something about it in the menus
<Kane1> macd, ytmd
<LhiQuer> Abed, debasys, you also need sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cycom> daxroc: check out /etc/samba/smb.conf on your host machines
<AngryElf> Slart: I've got a bunch of drives tied up in an MD array, so the hard drives are accessed through /dev/md0 -- not /dev/sd*
<silados> Slart: well thanks anyway.
<cycom> daxroc: there's some lines about permissions being auto-set to 700 for security reasons.
<Abed> LhiQure:yeah right sorry i forgot it lol
<debasys> LhiQuer, ok. and then will i be able to reduce fonts sizes or something?
<silados> does anyone know how to change the boot order of soundcards ?
<Will__> For someone else: I've tried installing Ubuntu on my computer on numerous occasions. It seems to install correctly, but upon reboot there's just a message saying "missing operating system". Can someone help with this?
<LhiQuer> debasys, should do
<Slart> AngryElf: ah.. well.. you'll have to search for files using anything on /dev/md* too then
<jimcooncat> Will__: Can we rule out hardware problems, esp. hard drive physical problems?
<fantomas> Is there a simple command which beeps? Very simple
<debasys> LhiQuer, ok will try playing with settings
<daxroc> cycom: samba is set to writable = yes, read only = No , and forced user, group for the owning user, I have also forced the create mask + dir mask  explicit for the share
<julian_> howto fix this error: "SoftMac wx_set_mlme: we should know the net here"
<cycom> daxroc: *shrug* got me then
<putterson> Is it possible to directly copy my install to another drive...not as a backup but as my new hard drive?
<debasys> hypn0, reply to pm :)
<Abed> LhiQure:do u know how to expand my swap?
<Slart> fantomas: well.. you could try.. tadaaaaa !!   beep
<Slart> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-20 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<fantomas> Slart: +1
<Will__> jimcooncat, I'm pretty sure my hard drive is fine.
<jimcooncat> putterson: system rescue cd worked for me, a bit to learn though
<Slart> fantomas: of course you could use aplay/play to play a soundfile of your choice..
<fantomas> Slart: no no no (David Blain)
<fantomas> Slart: I need exactly beep :) [readin man]
<jimcooncat> Will__: in what state is your hard disk at this time? does it boot to any OS?
<putterson> jimcooncat, does it preserve all configuration?
 * delcoyote hi
<Will__> jimcooncat, no it won't boot to anything.
<kristjan_eerik> I have a weird problem: my mouse isn't working. I have two mice (one is ps/2, the other is usb) and neither move. they both get power, I can see the laser working. I recently drove the computer in a car for about an hour and suspect this might be the cause. the ps/2 keyboard I have works perfectly on the other hand. how to debug this, how to fix it?
<jimcooncat> putterson: yes, a bit too well actually. You may need to mess with drivers for any different hardware
<jimcooncat> Will__: how about a LiveCD?
<macd> kristjan_eerik, unplug one, and reboot
<Will__> jimcooncat, I'm on it now.
<shaffy> help anyone?  i have a very simple script that when loaded, should execute the two programs simultaneously. the problem, however, is that the second program executes only after the first program has been manually terminated.  http://pastebin.com/d79b09c81
<putterson> jimcooncat, no new hardware except the hard drive, does it fix grub to work?
<Slart> shaffy: do stardict &
<jimcooncat> Will__: is this a regular i386 computer? got RAM?
<kristjan_eerik> macd, I've tried, no help. and I don't use both at the same time, sorry if I expressed myself badly
<Will__> jimcooncat, yeah i386 with 1GB of RAM.
<Abed> i am outta thnx guys for everythin for now LhiQure and the rest
<titanix88> Hello
<titanix88> I got a problem with gnome. :(
<macd> kristjan_eerik, other than verifying you in your bios enable usb mouse or whatever, no idea
<jimcooncat> putterson: if you use LVM partitions, you'd need sfdisk that's on the system recscue cd. otherwise, see the website and docs on using partimage. You'll probably need to burn two cd's to do this -- I had to.
<LhiQuer> !ask | titanix88
<ubottu> titanix88: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jimcooncat> Will__: So what happens when you try to install?
<shaffy> Slart: thank you very much!
<WahbeN> My first time in this chan.... are most of you users or also developers?
<Slart> shaffy: you're welcome
<Slart> WahbeN: users
<titanix88> every time i logout, my theme resets. But in the appearance menu my selection remains selected.
<Slart> WahbeN: some developers too.. but mostly users, afaik
<WahbeN> neat! well so am i
<WahbeN> .. user i mean
<kristjan_eerik> macd, okay thanks. also I don't seem to see any messages in dmesg from my tv-card, however I do see it via lspci
<Will__> jimcooncat, it installs fine, and when done goes to that screen that ejects my disk then I have to close the tray and press enter, then my system reboots. Then it reboots with a black screen with white text that says "Missing operating system".
<Will__> jimcooncat, it goes to the computer's main screen first then that text.
<jimcooncat> putterson: System Rescue CD is a live CD, so you can boot both computers with it and use partimage to move the partitions across.
<Gost202> i need help to set up sound card on my notebook.... im desperd!!!
<titanix88> every time i logout, my theme resets. But in the appearance menu my selection remains selected. Any help?
<jimcooncat> Will__: I'm at my end here, but you have one of: MBR problem, BIOS problem, or GRUB problem.
<putterson> jimcooncat, I'm not sure you understand my dilema. I just got a new hard drive and I want to move everything to the new one and be able to take out the old one. Will system rescue cd do that?
<Kane1> i just installed the quake wars demo but cant find it in the directory or the games list, any ideas?
<RandallG> anyone have a quick second for a general linux question?
<jimcooncat> putterson: yes, but you could use an Ubuntu live cd for that as well. Sorry, I thought it was two computers.
<titanix88> RandallG: YEs. :)
<Will__> jimcooncat, I know it's not the disk because I did a check on it in the CD's boot screen, and everything was in there,
<TornadoChas3r> Hello
<RandallG> i ssh into a box at work, is there a way i can kill/restart tty1?
<jimcooncat> putterson: you can use dd for that -- sorry I don't know the syntax
<crobian> RandallG: ps aux | grep tty
<crobian> get the pid, kill -9 it
<putterson> jimcooncat, I think I need help fixing the bootloader and it is a somewhat special case so I can't find any guides on it. Could you help?
<Kane1> ﻿i just installed the quake wars demo but cant find it in the directory or the games list, any ideas?
<jimcooncat> putterson: that is, boot the live cd and copy the partitions using dd
<Slart> Kane1: sudo updatedb; locate quake
<crobian> Kane1: find / -name quake*
<Will__> jimcooncat, would it be good to just find some sort of program that could wipe my hard drive, and then I could try to re-install Ubuntu?
<AliRezaTaleghani> hi, what was the command, which retrive my all shell varibales
<AliRezaTaleghani> ?
<Slart> AliRezaTaleghani: env ?
<crobian> AliRezaTaleghani: set
<RandallG> cool, thanks all.
<TornadoChas3r> I need Help. I have a server wich i give hosting so i need to fix this fast anyway. We just had a power outage that had knocked out one of my netowkr cards So i replaced it and now Ubuntu wont boot it hangs on the process  Avhi-daemon. Then after a Few Min it gives some error messages I dont knwo what to do can nay one help me? (:
<titanix88> every time i logout, my theme resets. But in the appearance menu my selection remains selected. Any ideas?
<AliRezaTaleghani> Slart: yea, tnx :)
<jimcooncat> Will__: the partitioner can wipe your disk for you
<jimcooncat> putterson: what's strange about your bootloader?
<Will__> jimcooncat, can you walk me through this?
<crobian> Will__: just get the 'wipe' utility
<crobian> and do wipe /dev/sda or whatever is your harddrive from a live cd
<Slart> wipe is a bit overkill if you just want a clean hard drive for a reinstall..
<jimcooncat> Will__: I'm sorry, I can't be liable ...
<Slart> but sure.. it will work =)
<crobian> Slart: he can use the Gedit LiveCD as well
<crobian> which has a nice GUI and stuff
<putterson> jimcooncat, well when I switch the drives the bootloader points to the wrong places
<Kane1> slart/crobian, i updated db and its still not in the directory or games list, i dont kno the name of the file so how can i use locate or find?
<Slart> Kane1: locate quake
<crobian> Kane1: aptitude show quake
<crobian> check if it's installed
<\kG> hey can anyone explain or point me to some documentation on the encryption ubuntu uses for   setting up the encrypted lvm
<Slart> Kane1: or check in synaptic where it installs files
<putterson> jimcooncat, actually I may have just solved my problem
<jimcooncat> putterson: it's starting GRUB, but the configuration isn't working?
<zoreau> could someone tell me the commands to forn a net connection using my wired ethernet, and the commands to close any wireless connections I can see with iwconfig?  all these gui programs are pieces of crap that cant do sh!t right
<putterson> jimcooncat, but you helped me understand what was wrong
<TornadoChas3r> Can someone help  ?
<\kG> does anyone know how secure the encrypted lvm is  and or what encryption algos are used?
<jimcooncat> putterson, let me know if it worked please
<crobian> \kG: AES and others probably
<crobian> it's pretty secure i'd say
<crobian> it's using LUKS/dm-crypt
<\kG> i was tryin to google docs on it had no luck
<Slart> TornadoChas3r: you might get some answers if you include the error message in your question
<TornadoChas3r> I did
<crobian> google for LUKS/dm-crypt and you'll find stuff
<Bill_Walton> Greetings!
<TornadoChas3r> i will say it again
<\kG> crobian ;  do u have FULL harddisk encryption?
<zoreau> scroll up
<crobian> \kG: you can get it full, yes
<crobian> without the /boot partition of course
<\kG> yessir
<\kG> thats what im looking for
<crobian> you can mount that read-only, or put it on a usb stick or something if you're paranoid
<jimcooncat> Will__: are you dual booting?
<Bill_Walton> Just finished setting up a new box with a fresh install of 8.04.1 and am working to get Rails installed
<crobian> and it's even tighter
<Will__> jimcooncat, no, not trying to,.
<TornadoChas3r> I had to replace Netowkr Card in My Server Which i was for hosting Now ubuntu wont boot it hang on the process avahi-daemon Can someone help
<\kG> i was lookin at truecrypt but u need to format the drive ur encrypting   so im not sure what will happen ill have to reinstall ubuntu?
<crobian> \kG: probably :) there is chances your drive wont work after though :)
<Kane1> slart/crobian, unable to loacate package quake
<crobian> Kane1: how did you install the game ?
<Bill_Walton> getting an error message on apt-get install ruby-full per the ubuntu site
<amenado> \kG-> why not try it and give us some insights of your experience afterwards?
<Slart> TornadoChas3r: I will say it again. tell us what the error messages are or we won't be able to help you
<jimcooncat> Will__: maybe just give the install another shot? would be easiest way to reformat the partitions
<AliRezaTaleghani> :) again , Question || how can i install an old version gcc (ex:2.6.3) with apt-get?
<Kane1> i did chmod +x filename and then ./filename
<Bill_Walton> E: Couldn't find package ruby-full
<AdrianStrays> Can someone tell me what the windows room is on IRC?
<Slart> AdrianStrays: ##windows
<AdrianStrays> Thanks
<\kG> amenado ;  i dont really want to have to reformat again i doubt that it will work i mean if i format everything but /boot   im obviously going to have to reinstall the OS and that prob wont work anyways
<Bill_Walton> anybody know what the prob might be?
<Will__> jimcooncat, it would be useless. i've tried it too many times now.
<crobian> AliRezaTaleghani: isnt there a force option for apt ?
<crobian> i know rpm has that
<[Revamped]> Adrian : i dont think you will find any windows room here
<AliRezaTaleghani> crobian: i don't know, this is what i look for
<amenado> \kG well you seem to be reluctant, then why keep asking same questions over and over, you have to take a first man
<amenado> step*
<crobian> AliRezaTaleghani: do 'aptitude' then
<crobian> and read the options
<TtyS2> irc is rather a big object asking like that
<jimcooncat> Will__: a computer has more patience than we do lol
<TornadoChas3r> I need to get this back up fast lol
<\kG> was just curious if anyone might have any other suggestions for encryption .... i might just end up dual booting with xp so i can get full disk pgp encryption
<jimcooncat> Will__: so it appears to install, but it goes badly when it tries to boot. Do I understand that right?
<Slart> Kane1: check in the documentation that came with the demo.. or check the creators site.. it has to be there somewhere
<amenado> \kG go ahead and try it, whats holding you?
<Will__> jimcooncat, yes
<crobian> \kG: you cant use PGP WDE
<zoreau> which one of thesewill shut off my wireless connection on eth1 named 'default':  iwconfig default off     iwconfig eth1 off  ive got the syntax wrong somehow on each one though, it tels me 'off' is an unknown comand
<Kane1> crobian, and i tried to install a second time in the same directory and it said the files were already there
<Bill_Walton> anybody know why 'apt-get install ruby-full...' would fail with a 'Couldn't find package ruby-full'?
<crobian> not with a linux dual-boot environment
<AliRezaTaleghani> crobian: all them are newer that 2.95 | i need oldest one (2.6.3) :(
<Bill_Walton> Does that mean the repository's down?
<\kG> crobian PGP WDE?
<crobian> whole disk encryption
<amenado> zoreau-> default is not the name of your nic
<jimcooncat> Will__: so what happens when it tries, just a black screen? anything at all happen?
<Will__> jimcooncat, my friend is helping me to re-format my main partition to NTFS, as it's not that format now and that is restricting me from re-installing windows
<\kG> yes u can crobian
<crobian> i'm in a big mess myself right now, trying to get a dual-boot encrypted setup running
<zoreau> amenado: use eth1 then? and what is nic??
<crobian> i have a fully encrypted ubuntu install
<\kG> i have it on my desktop ...
<TornadoChas3r> I had to replace a network acrd in my server and now it wont boot
<jimcooncat> ok
<amenado> zoreau-> network interface card
<crobian> trying to figure out how to encrypt everything from windows and be able to use it from both OS's
<\kG> pgp asks for password than  the ubuntu bootloader loads after u enter pass   crobian
<crobian> TrueCrypt might be a solution, but it wants to format each volume
<crobian> \kG: have you tried it ?
<\kG> it works on my desktop
<crobian> hmm..so it doesnt require chainloading ?
<crobian> (modifying grub)
<\kG> no i didnt have it
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> what kind of errors if any?
<crobian> it's great to hear that i guess
<crobian> because i have a pgp license anyway
<\kG> i used partition magic to create 2 extra partions for my swap and /      and it works fine   on boot asks for pgp passphase than if correct nix bootloader loads
<TornadoChas3r> amenado:it hangs on the process avahi-daemon  thne after it gives me a bunch of errors
<crobian> are you able to use the windows partitions from the linux install ?
<\kG> that i have not tried.
<TornadoChas3r> i could send u a picture if u want to see
<crobian> it'd be great if you'd try it
<crobian> in theory it should decrypt the whole drive
<zoreau> the syntax of iwconfig is:  interface essid {NNN|any|on|off}  the interface essid is eth1 then?? 'iwconfig' says ESSID:'default' next to eth1--what exactly is this the essid of then??
<vox> how do i tell mdadm to re-examine a disk that it has stopped using because the controller died?
<julian_> howto fix this error: "SoftMac wx_set_mlme: we should know the net here"
<\kG> its on the fly encryption so it should work fine.
<crobian> yep
<crobian> it'd be nice if it worked as you say, because i can have 2 layers of encryption then
<crobian> 1 from dm-crypt/LUKS and 1 from PGP
<\kG> u have dm crypt for linux partitions?
<crobian> yes
<crobian> i do
<\kG> in theory u wouldnt need it.
<crobian> yeah true
<crobian> but i've got it set up already
<crobian> and it makes me feel more secure
<FloodBot1> crobian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, What are you trying to do?
<zoreau> shut off my wireless manually
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, sudo ifconfig interface down
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: Is this a big problem to fix ?
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, By just typing iwconfig you can find out what interface it is.
<zoreau> interface == what? the eth1 name??
<\kG> crobrian ; how did u acomlish encrypting everything but /boot  with dm crypt
<luckyone> what do I need to do to use rsync to automatically sync a directory on my server with a directory on my desktop?
<LordMetroid> Is 8.04 extraordinary sluggish as an operating system?
<whileimhere> Hi I was wondering about the need for a swap drive. I have a Sempron with a gig of ram. Will I really ever need a swap drive and if so how big?
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, Yes... eth0, eth1, wlan0, ath0, etc
<LordMetroid> My old P4 laptop can't seems to handle it as fast as it could with 6.10
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> ethernet right not wireless?
<zoreau> Ahadiel_: it tell me 'unknown command 'down'"
<zoreau> tells**
<LordMetroid> Is there anything I could do to speed up the default installation?
<nosto> herro
<whileimhere> LordMetroid I see a decrease in system speeds as I upgraded version to version as well on my laptops.
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, Show me what exactly you typed...
<nosto> anyone super familiar with wine and its inner workings?
<TornadoChas3r> amednado: Yes
<zoreau> iwconfig eth1 down
<vox> how do i tell mdadm to re-examine a disk that it has stopped using, and re-add it?
<Ahadiel_> nosto, #winehq
<nosto> ty!
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, I just told you to use ifconfig
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<zoreau> hah my bad
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces  contents, then also  ifconfig -a; and /etc/resolv.conf
<zoreau> but isnt ifconfig for WIRED interfaces? ifconfig doesnt report any wireless connections
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: How am i going to get the file i can boot into ubuntu
<amenado> zoreau-> nope, it can be also used for wireless
<genii> zoreau: ifconfig shows all interfaces, wired or woreless
<kristjan_eerik> macd, the mouse started working when I turned the computer on its side..
<genii> *wireless
<Ahadiel_> zoreau, However you cannot set wireless specific things with ifconfig
<\kG> whats the cmd line cmd to see ur listed partitions
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> you can not boot at all? what did you say about sending a pics? can you paste that?
<Ahadiel_> \kG, sudo fdisk -l
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: i ment with a camera lol
<\kG> ahadiel_ ; ty
<LhiQuer> amenado
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> can not boot at all? what errors is displayed?
<LhiQuer> amenado, if anyone barges in with nvidia driver problems, point them to me ;)
<TornadoChas3r> Well it fisrt hangs on the process  avahi-daemon
<wamty> how can I set gnome as default while logged in?
<wamty> kubuntu keeps popping up
<amenado> LhiQuer-> alright, i sway them your way..thanks for offering to assist
<wamty> I want to remove kde and kubuntu
<genii> !puregnome
<hou5ton> how about problems getting wireless to work on a Gateway MX6426 laptop with RTL-8185
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> can you remove splash and quiet in your boot so you can see everything?
<wamty> not gnome!
<aware> Help me figure out why compiz stopped working?
<bobertdos> ﻿wamty: First of all, in the login screen, there should be options in the lower left corner. In the Select Session screen, you can set Gnome as default.
<TornadoChas3r> amednado: yes
<wamty> should I do all this: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wamty> bobertdos: tried that, doesn't work
<fhobia> hey guys, dspam doesn't start when rebooting...but i see it listed as S21dspam in my rc2.d and when i run it manually it works ...any ideas why it doesn't startup on reboot ?
<genii> wamty: The default session is usually chosen from the login manager, as bobertdos just pointed out. No real way to "switch it on the fly" or so from inside
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> please do and then if you can tell me the errors..
<TornadoChas3r> There are a lot
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: Could i send u a picture of the screen Or shoudl i type of out the errors?
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> can you try to boot using liveCD?
<bobertdos> ﻿wamty: Well, if you don't already have Gnome installed, of course it won't work. So yes, if you want to uninstall KDE and install Gnome instead, you can certainly do that.
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: i dont have live cd its ubuntu server
<wamty> do I need all this:
<wamty> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> if the picture is good enuff for us to view in a web site ..go ahead and paste it
<sliverchair>  should I upgrade to Hardy Heron? I'm using Gutsy
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: ok give me a min
<genii> wamty: You want to do the install ubuntu-desktop first, then the removal of kubuntu-desktop after that
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> i know its a server, am wondering though if it works okay with a liveCD..just to kind check things out
 * octal is away: 
<wamty> ubuntu-desktop should already be installed ?
<cobber2005> Anyone know a fix to flickering that happens after waking up from a suspend in Hardy?
<Slart> sliverchair: if everything works for you there's no real need to update.. but sure.. if you want to use the latest and greatest then go ahead and update
<wamty> or do I need to install it?
<porncake> whats the best media player for ubuntu?
<genii> wamty: If you have no Gnome then ubuntu-desktop is not yet installed
<LordMetroid> This is damn slow...
<Slart> porncake: I use a hex editor.. it's the best for me.. also see !best
<LordMetroid> Can't work like this!
<stmiller> porncake: I use VLC for everything
<sliverchair> Slart, does most users upgrade?
<amenado> sliverchair-> may I suggest a fresh install instead of upgrade? you may find yourself stuck if upgrade dont work out well
<porncake> thanks stmiller
<nosto> i'm having issues playing mp3s - any help? the "codecs" didn't work that this program downloaded
<max39> ciao c'è 1 che parla italiano?
<Slart> sliverchair: as far as I can tell most of the desktop users have upgraded
<Slart> !it | max39
<ubottu> max39: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sliverchair> amenado, that's scary, I'm just a linux newbie, I'm having problems with firefox
<max39> nn sò l'inglese ma ho un prob con ubuntu....
<Slart> !en | max39
<ubottu> max39: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amenado> sliverchair-> not scary, just lots of time spent recovering..so save yourself a headache, if you have the space, fresh install to a new partition
<wamty> i get
<wamty> ERROR
<LordMetroid> Eclipse takes forever to do anything!
<wamty> The Panel encountered a problem loading
<amenado> sliverchair-> or try the liveCd of the lates
<LordMetroid> Even typing this is slow!
<wamty> while loading
<wamty> OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet
<Slart> sliverchair: ah.. yes.. good suggestion there from amenado, try a live cd.. see if you like it..
<wamty> asking me if I want to delete the applet from my configuration
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: ok i got a picture can i paste it on the ubuntu paste board or w/e lol
<amenado> LordMetroid-> what about Eclipse?
<cobber2005> Anyone know a fix to flickering that happens after waking up from a suspend in Hardy on a desktop (not using nVidia)?
<wamty> any idea?
<sliverchair> amenado, how bout my current settings?
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> give us the link and we will try to view it
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<Sylphid> !it max39
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it max39
<amenado> sliverchair-> on a fresh install, you dont need your current settings
<vox> how do i tell mdadm to re-examine a disk that it has stopped using, and re-add it?
<amenado> sliverchair-> or you can copy that later once you have a fresh install
<wamty> i get an error when I log in:
<wamty> ERROR
<wamty> The Panel encountered a problem loading
<wamty> while loading
<Slart> vox: check the manual for mdadm .. I can't remember the syntax but if you haven't read the manual yet this is a very good time to do it
<FloodBot1> wamty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cottima> Hello, shouldn't I have a grub.conf in /boot/grub ?
<LordMetroid> amenado, It is so slow it takes minutes for doing anything
<wamty> OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet
<wamty> what should I do?
<amenado> LordMetroid-> how much ram you've got? what other apps do you have running at same time?
<sliverchair> amenado, wine 1.1 only works with 8.04 right?
<zaapiel> !search puregnome
<ubottu> Found: puregnome
<zaapiel> well show it to me than
<wamty> dsparil@dsparil-hovel:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<zaapiel> you wanker
<LordMetroid> I've got X-chat and Eclipse running
<nosto> anyone know how to be able to use Wine sound + ubuntu sound simultaneously?
<wamty> * Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default
<Slart> sliverchair: wine 1.1 would probably work on any version of ubuntu
<amenado> sliverchair-> i dont know, i have not really played with wine that much,
<hou5ton> Basically, what I'm discovering is that it is not possible to have wireless on my Gateway MX6426 with RTL-8185???
<Slart> !language | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wamty> hmmmm. how do I set Gnome Display Manager as the default?
<zaapiel> zaapiel: | puregnome
<wamty> it seems to still be on kde
<LordMetroid> Of course some background stuff such as the clock and X and so on too
<zaapiel> wanker is bbc approved
<zaapiel> for all ages
<amenado> hou5ton-> really? why not?
<Slart> !puregnome | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<LordMetroid> But it isn't the laptop that is flawed, it has worked fine before
<Fallenou> wamty < uninstall kdm or kdm-kde4 and reinstall gdm ?
<zaapiel> ty Slart
<Fallenou> maybe with dpkg-reconfigure gdm after all
<LordMetroid> Building of workspace it says all the time
<genii> wamty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm                        then if gdm appears as an option you can choose it there
<Shish_> hey im new, and dont want to waste anyone's time here.. but i have basic questions i would like answered...lol..am i in the right place?
<sliverchair> amenado, how do I reinstall firefox? I doesn't start even if I restart my pc
<Slart> Shish_: you're in the right place, ask away
<amenado> LordMetroid-> perhaps you didnt know, you are running a webapp server too when running eclipse, maybe you can kill that for now?
<hou5ton> amenado:  I guess because I've worked on it for days, literally, and haven't accomplished it yet. HOwever, wireless work with a previous and older Ubuntu install.  I don't get it. Can you help?
<genii> wamty: If it doesn't appear as an option, likely you don't have ubuntu-desktop package installed
<Shish_> thank you slart!  was wonderin bout screenlets.. havin problems keepin the items up
<cobber2005> Looking for help with a screen flickering problem that happens after suspending/
<amenado> hou5ton-> i will give it a shot, am responding to a few, so i maybe a bit slower
<LhiQuer> GOOD NEWS! http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/18/dell_adds_ubuntu_systems_updates_hardy_heron/
<hou5ton> amenado:  I've checked all the docs I could find and tried installing the windows .inf, but it won't accept them.
<Slart> Shish_: I had that too.. but lately it seems to work ok.. are you installing screenlets from the screenlets repository?
<amenado> sliverchair-> you have to remove the old one and then install a new firefox
<wamty> like this:
<wamty> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<max39>  malgrado abbia tentato d'installare la mia lexmark cosi come descritto nei vari forum e avendo scaricato i driver per la medesima non riesco a scompattare il file .rpm nemmeno installando alien che tra l'altro non completa tutta la procedura d'installazione
<max39>  rispondimi in pvt grazie
<amenado> hou5ton-> what kind of indications you get that your wireless card is even detected?
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: ok i got the picture since my server is down i will upload to like image shack or something
<Sylphid> !italy | max39
<ubottu> max39: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jazzkutya> what log should i check to troubleshoot keyboard layout switching problem?
<Slart> max39: type /join #ubuntu-it   this channel is english ONLY.. you'll get kicked if you keep talking italian here
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> okay, let us know when you have the link
<sliverchair> amenado, apt-get remove firefox says it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<LordMetroid> amenado, how do I kill that?
<hou5ton> amenado:  If I go to Applications / System Tools / Device Manager, it will show it there.
<amenado> sliverchair-> its okay to say yes..
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: hope this helps http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/9214/1002889sl8.jpg
<Slart> sliverchair: ubuntu-desktop is a "meta-package" nothing will be removed it you remove it
<amenado> LordMetroid-> somewhere in the eclipse config perhaps ? a script is run when eclipse is started
<LordMetroid> mhmm
<LordMetroid> okay, I'll try that out
<petteri_> hey!
<amenado> hou5ton-> okay, go open a terminal and lets do things manually.. start with iwconfig wlan0
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: hope ya got the picture lol
<Shish_> yes from the repository.. i add the calendar, calculator,etc.. hit the f9 key, they show up.. then i restart my comp and hit the f9 key and nothins there.. just a dimmed screen...  ive checked the start at login option.. but still nothin'
<hou5ton> amenado:  no such device
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> am looking at it, is that where it gets stucked?
<Slart> Shish_: huh.. what is the F9 key supposed to do?
<Shish_> sorry, thats the hotkey assigned to show all the widgets on screenlets
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: yes it just keeps displaying the same error over and over lol
<Shish_> that i add
<amenado> hou5ton-> oh try these commands with sudo at the beginning..  sudo iwconfig wlan0   am asuming the nic name is wlan0  to find out  type ifconfig -a
<Slart> Shish_: ah.. what version of screenlets are you running?
<Shish_> hmmmm
<Shish_> 0.1.2
<Slart> Shish_: you are talking about these, right? http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Information
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> thats the only nic card you have? do you know if its working before?
<pidginuser1> hi! is there a way to install ubuntu with 2.1 GB HD space? I don't want to install xubuntu because its filemanager cant mount samba servers and i am used to gnome and kde.
<Shish_> slart:  exactly, not all of them, lol, but those are the ones im talkin bout
<Slart> Shish_: same version that I have here then.. I don't have any problems so far with this version..
<cottima> I have soft raid 1 and lvm.  I need help config/install for grub...
<hou5ton> amenado:  still says no such device .... ifconfig -a gives two listings with data: eth0 and lo
<amenado> pidginuser1-> seems to little space,
<Shish_> slart: hmm... k...  thanks
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: Well i had one it got fried when the power went out or it stoped working so i put another one i had it or i put 2 in booted it up and it froze on splash screen Then i did the recovery and this is where it hangs
<pidginuser1> the HD is just too small. i can't change it because its not my pc
<amenado> hou5ton-> and with ifconfig command does it list eth0 as wireless?
<Slart> Shish_: one thing you could try is to totally remove your screenlets installation "sudo apt-get remove --purge screenlet.*"  and try reinstalling
<Slart> Shish_: but there's no guarantee it will work better
<hou5ton> amenado:  eth0 is the cable internet access
<sliverchair> amenado, reinstalling firefox won't do. How do I kill firefox process?
<Shish_> slart:  no i understand, thanks.. could i just do it through the repository? the complete removal?
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> nic card are dirt cheap now, you may have to go out and grab another,  btw again try with liveCD if possible to just spot check
<Slart> Shish_: if you installed the software using the repos it can be uninstalled using the repos
<amenado> sliverchair-> ps aux|grep firefox  and once you find the pidnumber   kill -15 pidnumber
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: ya i will try but there are two it does it with i replaced it with one more and it wont boot i will try it with them both out
<Shish_> slart:  perfect, yea thats what i did.. thanks again, appreciate the patience and help!
<Slart> Shish_: no worries
<Shish_> slart:  u'll be seein me on here more often with tons of questions! lol
<Shish_> peace out
<Slart> Shish_: sure, you're welcome
<amenado> hou5ton-> it seems your driver does not work with your wifi card yet..  do a  sudo lshw -C network and paste it in pastebin
<Mic__hael> I have a kernel 'vmlinuz' file in my / directory... probably something I downloaded a long time ago... I guess it's safe to delete?
<[agatha]> hello all i am in trouble, i have tried to update twice today to 8.04, both times gets stucked on "generating locales"
<[agatha]> and no way to pass thru that
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> yes try them without a network card, just to see i fyou can boot
<[agatha]> anyway has any clue?
<pidginuser1> in openSUSE you can select the packages you want to install - is there a way to do this in ubuntu, too? because i need to put it on a 2,1 GB HD
<amenado> Mic__hael-> yes its safe
<Mic__hael> amenado: thanks
<Slart> pidginuser1: you could try !aptoncd
<pidginuser1> where do i type that?
<pidginuser1> !abdoncd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abdoncd
<Slart> pidginuser1: oh.. now I understand.. you mean like a minimal install?
<pidginuser1> yes
<Slart> !minimal | pidginuser1
<ubottu> pidginuser1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pidginuser1> ah cool thanks a lot
<Slart> you're welcome
<hou5ton> amenado:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/28772/
<sliverchair> amenado, I finally got the problem, it's bec my profile in firefox is in Windows xp, and I hibernated it
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: YES IT BOOTS without the cards but i have a question is it possible that the pci port indise the computer could be fried out ?
<Sydero> Why isn't the default DE for Ubuntu KDE instead of Gnome, and they can call the alternate Gubuntu
<Slart> Sydero: rants in #ubuntu-offtopic, please =)
<Sydero> even Linus said KDE is better
<Sydero> fine :(
<amenado> sliverchair-> am glad you were able to resolve it
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> its not an impossiblility
<Algyz> Sydero:  don't have another God except kernel ;)
<zaapiel> heathen
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> or you really just have a bad nic card, get another for about 10 bux or so
<TornadoChas3r> ya
<GodSyn_BB> why isn't (noun) called (noun) and (alternate noun) called (noun)? Because the majority chooses it.
<TornadoChas3r> amenado:but it did it to both my vards that where working fine yesterday lol
<TornadoChas3r> cards
<sacamano> Hey, does anyone know that cool program that came out a bit ago where it charts the suns path throughought the year for all these locations?
<sacamano> Solaris or something?
<amenado> hou5ton-> see if your rtl-8185 is listed on the blacklist, perhaps the driver is blacklisted therefore it is not loaded
<hou5ton> amenado:  how do i do that?
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> only way to find out..get another working card :)
<[agatha]> what means "configuring locales"?
<Slart> sacamano: hehe.. good luck googling for it if it's called solaris.. =).. you don't mean one of those solar system simulators?
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: Werid not the built in card is working
<defay> hello all ! who can help me whit ubuntu 8.04 ?
<amenado> hou5ton-> look around  /etc/modprobe.d/*  files
<glynne> join #puppylinux
<sacamano> cYes, Slart, that's what it is. I can't remember the name! I don't think it's solaris but yeah, googling it would not help. Damn sun and their astrology monopoly
<sacamano> *astronomy
<nielzie> xubuntu rocks :-
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> so you have a built in nic card too? i advised to try the liveCD again once more, to test things out
<sacamano> it was from a location on earth, and itd show you
<GodSyn_BB> defay : no one, without knowing the issue.
<magetfab_> salut y a t'il des francais ici ?
<Slart> !fr | magetfab_
<ubottu> magetfab_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<defay> Pleas who can help me ? /msg me :)
<GodSyn_BB> defay, ask in here, please
<defay> okey :)
<amenado> defay you can share the knowledge here
<Slart> sacamano: openuniverse?
<Slart> !info openuniverse
<ubottu> openuniverse (source: openuniverse): 3D Universe Simulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0beta3.1-6 (hardy), package size 102 kB, installed size 376 kB
<defay> First. Sorry for my bad english but i hope you understean what i say.
<defay> I have install Ubuntu, but half of it is lithuanian, half english. (i'm a lithuanian). (only GNOME menu is lithuanian) what packets i need to do it all lithuanian?
<defay> The internet i can only connect on terminal (sudo pppoeconf). On network connections it dosent work.. I was install'ed Ubuntu early and everything was okey. But now... I have tried to re-install the os but i get same..
<sacamano> Slart, I don't think it's that
<Slart> !info celestia | sacamano, this one?
<ubottu> sacamano, this one?: celestia (source: celestia): A real-time visual space simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sacamano> that sounds right.
<jager> i have a macbook pro running ubuntu, and i'd like it to step the cpu down to 800mhz when it's on battery power - how do i do that?
<jager> kde has a gui for it but i don't see it in gnome
<IDENITFY> Ok
<IDENITFY> oops
<_Moon> Is a preview package of the netbook version available?
<Slart> sacamano: lets you fly around in space etc.. I think the author wrote it for the planetarium where he worked.. it's nice =)
<sacamano> Slart, is it the one where you sit there from a particular location and can see the sky at any time in the year?
<Algyz> defay:  it's normally to connect to zebra only through terminal
<defay> have someone nay ideas ? :)
<jager> it makes my lap uncomfortably hot at 2400mhz
<sacamano> Slart, I'll definitely check that out too.
<pidginuser1> another question: i don't have a CD right now. how can i setup a network boot server to make another pc that is in the network boot from? the pc supports network boot.
<Slart> sacamano: ah.. that's another one.. shows you the stars from any given location on earth and date
<Sionide> anyone know how to reset the cups password? i'm trying to add a printer shared on my network but it's asking for a password and not accepting my usual account password or blank... anyone got any clues?
<hou5ton> amenado:  no ... not blacklisted .... the only thing listed in the blacklists (I checked them all) that had anything to do with internet was blacklist eth1394
<sacamano> Yeah, Celestia isn't it. I'm a professor at a university and I used it a year ago in one of my classes but I cannot remember the name!
<sacamano> I'm a professor who uses Ubuntu too. :)
<Sionide> #ubuntu-offtopic said I need to add my user's group to cups admin group in cups configs...? Anyone know how to do that?#
<Slart> !info stellarium | sacamano
<ubottu> sacamano: stellarium (source: stellarium): real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2 (hardy), package size 2159 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<sacamano> stellarium! that's it, thank you so much for your help!!
<Slart> sacamano: you're welcome
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Hello
<amenado> hou5ton-> look around /lib/firmware/`uname -r`   and  /lib/modules/`uname -r/kernel/drivers/wireless
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<Sionide> stellarium is brilliant :)
<TornadoChas3r> I am back
<TornadoChas3r> sorry
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I'm still having issues from last night where I can't get my wireless to work.  I have the drivers and i think they are installed, but nothing is showing up in my network manager and my wireless doesn't have an interface
<CoolTrainer_Doug> any help?
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: do u have skype ?
<defay> algyz, but every time i must do that... what i need to do that it connect automaticly ?
<Algyz> defay:  It must connect usually
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> yes, but on a box in the shed..hehe, not online
<defay> but it not
<defay> :|
<cottima> I don't have /boot/grub/grub.conf.  Shoudn't I have it?
<Algyz> !lt | defay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt
<defay> ? :)
<Algyz> defay:  #ubuntu-lt
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: well u where a great help now my server is back online and i will go out and buy  a better card soon add me on skype if you want TornadoChas3r
<pidginuser1> !networkboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkboot
<mik3> anyone have issue with upgrading from gutsy to hardy where Generating locales freezes?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Can anyone give me some advice on how to get my wireless to work?
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> okay will do, good luck my friend
<jager> wow there is no cpu stepping in gnome
<jager> that explains that
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: Thanks soo much u just saved me form all the people i host form leaving ( i give free web hosting ) lol
<HappyHater> mik3, yeah I had the same problem, had to 'sudo killall locale-gen'  for the upgrade to complete
<amenado> mik3-> you have tried the liveCD for hardy and you like it? not sure why youwanted to upgrade..
<mik3> HappyHater: while dpkg was running/stalled?
<WasabiWare> Hi, I have a questions regarding installing apache... apt-get had trouble finding apache packages--
<WasabiWare> []$ apt-get install apache2
<WasabiWare> ...
<WasabiWare> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main apache2-utils 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.2
<FloodBot1> WasabiWare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WasabiWare>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<WasabiWare> ...
<HappyHater> yeah, while it was frozen eating 100% cpu, typed that in another terminal
<mik3> amenado: works fine on my other machines including my eeepc
<mik3> HappyHater: ok thanks man
<mik3> ah yep and there it goes.
<joaopinto> WasabiWare, that is because there is an issue with your mirror, switch to a different mirror
<cL1n1c4lB34R> Hi everyboxy
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> perhaps you can help me out...i am tutoring some kids, and we may need a site that can host a paste of url, to pass between the tutor and tutoree... we will be using scriblink.com to draw...but need a way to pass url so we both can view same url
<cL1n1c4lB34R> hello
<hou5ton> amenado:  nothing there
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: I would be happy to host one
<hou5ton> amenado:  in either place ..... that looked like it had anything to do with the issue
<amenado> hou5ton-> so which driver are you using?
<hou5ton> amenado:  the driver is the issue, I think. I can't get a driver to work for it.
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: http://tornadochas3r.biz i am sure i can get u a simple site u can use
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> okay, just a basic web where lets say i get a url from scriblink, and then i tell the kid to visit your site after i paste the url there so he can then copy it to his browser and we can then work on a tutorial
<crakrjak> does 8.04 runs ootb on a eeepc?
<cygoku> I am compiling a lot of stuff for myself and I am creating DEB for each of them for better reinstallation after a format, is there any "official" place where and could host and share them with the community so then could be easily found by mambers/users ?!?!
<amenado> hou5ton-> hang on, let me look around my reference to see if i have anything on rtl8186
<Pici> !ppa | cygoku
<ubottu> cygoku: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jager> so cursory google searching tells me there is no easy gnome specific way to do cpu stepping when in battery mode, does this jibe with what you guys know?  it seems like a pretty big problem to have no solution at all :(
<TornadoChas3r> amenado: go head and talk to me more if u want on skype Msn or what ever and or email me eddinstwo@netzero.net i would be happy to help ya out
<Chousuke> cygoku: are you using checkinstall to do the debs?
<TWP-SirStaal> Hello I recently installed 8.04 (were a ubuntu 7.1 before) and suddenly I can't watch anime anymore, but I still go the codexes, someone know what I should install more?
<Slart> jager: you mean selecting the frequencey for the cpu? my laptop does that even on battery
<cygoku> Chousuke : Yes I am using checkinstall, why ?
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> i will try to get my other box out of the shed, btw just curious, are you using virtualization for these services?
<Chousuke> cygoku: then you shouldn't share your debs.
<Chousuke> cygoku: they won't work properly on other machines.
<jager> i'd like it to jump to 800mhz on battery instead of being at 2400 all the time
<cygoku> Chousuke : Oh, why ?
<Chousuke> cygoku: checkinstall is a hack to make local installs a bit more manageable.
<TornadoChas3r> ameando: no. when i host people its on a shared server
<jager> what app does that or you slart?
<Chousuke> cygoku: it's not intended for making proper debian packages.
<jager> i don't see it in the power management preferences
<Slart> jager: well.. hang on.. let me check.. it might have done that since the install.. not sure if I had to install anything
<xidryck> hi
<cottima> unop, are you free right now?  If you are not, don't worry.
<amenado> TornadoChas3r-> ah okay, thanks, i'll let you know when i have someone i need to tutor..
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<TornadoChas3r> ameando: I would love to help ya and Thanks for Helping Me
<xidryck> how do i remove wine folders?
<unop> cottima, i am somewhat - still struggling with grub?
<cygoku> Chousuke : I dunno whats wrong, if I can easily reinstall them myself, why wouldn't they work on other hardy heron 32 bit machine ?!?!
<TornadoChas3r> xidryck: i think its a hidden folder in the Home Area
<unop> xidryck, rm -rf ~/.wine
<TornadoChas3r> ya lol
<Chousuke> cygoku: they lack dependency information, and may be specifically optimised for your machine.
<xidryck> unop> is that in the terminal?
<cygoku> Chousuke : I can learn, what should I use then ?
<unop> xidryck, yes
<xidryck> umop> terminal command?
<jager> that will remove every wine folder xidryck
<xidryck> thanks
<jager> you might just go into that folder in a file manager an poke around
<amenado> hou5ton-> you have gutsy or hardy?
<jager> heh
<hou5ton> Hardy
<cottima> unop, yeah.  I can wait though.  Is there suppose to be /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<Flannel> cottima: no, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CoolTrainer_Doug> If anyone can give me a hand with my wireless I would appreciate it.  I've been working on htis for 12 hours
<unop> cottima, not anymore no
<hou5ton> amenado:  the interesting thing is, a friend installed 8.0 on a laptop just like this one, and it worked for him out of the box, giving him an option to install the windows driver. I installed 8.0.1 and did not have that option.
<Chousuke> cygoku: building proper debian packages requires you to be comfortable with build systems (usually autoconf), but if you want to learn, look here: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<hou5ton> amenado:  I have attempted to install the windows driver for XP and 98, but it won't accept either.
<amenado> hou5ton-> umm 8.04 perhaps?
<qdb> hello
<hou5ton> amenado:  ya
<cottima> btw, what is bterm?
<cygoku> Chousuke : Thank you.
<qdb> how can i see up and down sides of 3d cube?
<amenado> hou5ton-> am googling for rtl8185 and ubuntu..
<unop> cygoku, this might help too - http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/BuildingWithoutHelper
<hou5ton> amenado:  good luck ... I've been all over it ....
<jager> hmm powernowd is installed
<hou5ton> amenado:  and probably tried most of it
<xidryck> unop> how do i remove wine from Application drop down list?
<amenado> hou5ton-> which one you were working that kind of work closest?
<unop> xidryck, errm, uninstall wine i suppose if you want to do it the easy way
<dual> Is it true that Ubuntu doesn't support intel 64-bit?
<hou5ton> amenado:  nothing has worked
<Slart> jager: I just looked through my list of installed software and I didn't find anything specific..
<Flannel> dual: No
<xidryck> unop> i already unistall it
<jager> perhaps powernowd makes it work transparently now
<jager> i had never heard of that
<amenado> hou5ton-> oh well..i cant do majic myself :P
<Flannel> dual: AMD64 is the arch you're looking for for 64 bit
<unop> xidryck, then it should disappear the next time you log on (i hope)
<hou5ton> amenado:  it was suggested to just reinstall the older version that worked, and then upgrade.  ???
<xidryck> unop> its not
<Slart> jager: I have the package powernowd installed though
<zren> hey, I have a problem with networking, it works, until I download something big (bigger than 25 mb), then it just stops, no more packets are getting outside, and I can't ping the PC. There are no entries in dmesg. I tried to run the kernel with acpi and apic off, but it didn't help. Do you have any suggestions?
<Slart> !info powernowd | jager
<ubottu> jager: powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<dual> Flannel: Ok, so x86_64 and AMD64 can both be used for Intel Core 2 *?
<jager> and powernowd tells me that the cpu is in fac t at 800mhz
<xidryck> unop> i removed wine yesterday but its still there
<xidryck> unop> only the folders
<jager> so i'm worried about somethine that was working all along
<amenado> hou5ton-> upgrade the kernel? or upgrade which?
<unop> xidryck, hmm, not sure - i don't use gnome
<jager> thanks for your help anyway :)
<cottima> xidruck, if it's gnome right-click on applications menu
<Lurq> Hey! I can't use mplayer with xv under Ubuntu ()
<xidryck> unop> what do you use then?
<Lurq> sorry, i wasn't done typing
<Lurq> :)
<unop> xidryck, fluxbox
<hou5ton> install 8.04 .... (his wireless worked), and then get all the updates to 8.04.1
<xidryck> unop> is it easy than gnome?
<hou5ton> amenado:  install 8.04 .... (his wireless worked), and then get all the updates to 8.04.1
<cottima> xidryck then go to edit menus
<unop> xidryck, not really - it takes some effort getting used to it
<xidryck> cottima> okay ill try
<Akazawa> how do I use my tv out port on my laptop?
<amenado> hou5ton-> okay, try it
<TSchultz55> Hey all.........just applied the new updates in Hardy.....now when I boot, all I get is a blank screen after the "UBUNTU" booting splashscreen.  Any ideas what's wrong?
<hou5ton> amenado:  it just seems totally silly to me (not a guru) that this is such an issue.
<Dr_willis> Akazawa,  a lot will depend on your video chipset.
<bj_> hey, i am having trouble installing qbittorrent, i'm getting this "qbittorrent: Depends: libmagick++9c2a but it is not installable"
<xidryck> unop> how do i install fluxbox?
<Dr_willis> !tvout | Akazawa
<ubottu> Akazawa: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Lurq> I can't use mplayer with xv under ubuntu 8.04, or gl with vsync, tho both works just fine with gentoo. any ideas? i've tryed to install two different computers with ubuntu, one with the amd/ati 690g chip and the other with 780g
<TornadoChas3r> Bye Guys
<Lurq> tried
<TornadoChas3r> (:
<Slart> TSchultz55: perhaps there was a kernel update and you need to reinstall your graphics drivers..
<unop> xidryck, sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<amenado> hou5ton-> thats because the manufacturers dont provide info on their chips,
<TSchultz55> Slart: Yes, there was the kernel update.....and my graphics drivers WERE included with the update.
<unop> xidryck, to use it you'll need to change the session in the login manager
<xidryck> cottima> how can i get to edit menus?
<TSchultz55> Slart: COuld the new graphics drivers be the problem?
<cottima> xidryck, right-click on the application menu, then edit menus
<hou5ton> amenado:  then why did it work with a previous ubuntu release?
<Slart> TSchultz55: might be.. hard to diagnose without some kind of error message
<unop> xidryck, if you are looking for something featureful or pretty, fluxbox doesn't address those requirements
<TSchultz55> Slart: Fresh Hardy install, so SSH isn't installed yet.  I'm kinda screwed
<meteoroid> anyone know which package for mono contains ilasm? i have as much runtime and dev tools as i can find and no ilasm :/
<mik3> hey HappyHater
<mik3> now it's at: Setting up language-support-translations-en (1:8.04+20080407) ...
<amenado> hou5ton-> i dont have the answer..no regression testing?
<Akazawa> what if my tv out is niether ati or nvidia?
<meteoroid> i have gmcs/mcs/smcs, but no ilasm :/
<xidryck> cottima> thank a lot, its gone now
<bj_> having trouble installing qbittorrent, i'm getting this "qbittorrent: Depends: libmagick++9c2a but it is not installable"
<unop> meteoroid,  mono-1.0-devel
<mik3> however when i killall on localedef it just keeps respawning
<hou5ton> amenado:  ok .... hey ... thanks for the assistance. It is appreciated. I'll figure out what to do next.
<Slart> TSchultz55: it's odd that the safe graphics mode didn't kick in though
<unop> meteoroid, courtesy packages.ubuntu.com
<TSchultz55> ugh.  this is the WORST Ubuntu upgrade I've EVER experienced..........
<hou5ton> amenado:  like ... use this laptop for a paperweight or something.
<Dr_willis> bj_,  try the 'sudo apt-get update, and upgrade' and try installing it again
<meteoroid> unop: thanks, i'll fish for myself next time ;)
<TSchultz55> Slart: ooooo it did it this time...........
<cottima> xidryck, you're welcome!  Only if I knew how to build profiles and skeletons.
<mik3> TSchultz55: anything to do with locales?
<xidryck> unop> if i install fluxbox i can always go back to gnome, right?
<unop> meteoroid, :)  or you can use dpkg -S filename at a terminal
<amenado> hou5ton-> did you have the rtl driver in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless  ?
<Slart> TSchultz55: wow.. that's computer predictability and logic for you =)
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  you can have several dozen window managers/desktopps installed. the GDM screen has a 'sessions' menu to pick the one you wish to use
<bj_> dr_willis still the same error
<TSchultz55> mik3: I reformatted :(  my box was hosed beyond repair.  This is a fresh hardy install
<cottima> xidryck yes, just keep gdm at startup
<hou5ton> amenado:  didn't see it
<TSchultz55> mik3: I reformatted :(  my box was hosed beyond repair.  This is a fresh hardy install
<TSchultz55> oops
<FloodBot1> TSchultz55: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> xidryck, sure -- you can also use fluxbox with gnome too
<amenado> hou5ton nothing in that dir that starts with rtl* ?
<mik3> TSchultz55: oh that sucks it wasn't because of being frozen on updating locales was it? that's what I'm in the middle of.
<xidryck> dr_willis> thanks for the info
<hou5ton> amenado:  let me check again.
<TSchultz55> mik3: yes, it froze at Locales
<mik3> well wtf
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  'openbox' is similer to fluxbox, and it installs a 'openbox/gnome' session in the sessions menu also.
<mik3> we can't be the only 2 having this problem
<TSchultz55> mik3: I had to hard reboot, and it was in limbo between Feisty and Hardy and was completely messed up
<mik3> oh man
<TSchultz55> mik3: dont bail on it yet.... give it time............how long have u been waiting
<Akazawa> I need help getting tv out to work on my s3 supersavage card
<mik3> well originally i waited like 30 minutes it seemed
<xidryck> dr_willis> do you have a link for how-to's on that GDM thing?
<mik3> but now i've been killing it and killing it but it keeps respawning
<hou5ton> amenado:  there is a rtl8187.ko
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  what howto?  :) the desktops normally add theor own entry. You can always make custome entries.
<mik3> HappyHater said he killed localedef when it first hung but now it did it again and a kill won't stop it
<TSchultz55> oh shit mik3 that's what happened to me
<TSchultz55> DUDE
<amenado> hou5ton-> try to load that sudo modprobe -i rtl8187  and see if it works
<TSchultz55> BACKUP EVERYTHING NOW
<OpenMindDJ> Does anyone know if there is a config file that stores information about your gnome panel?
<TSchultz55> anything important back it up
<meteoroid> unop: only for installed packages, yeah?
<mik3> damn
<meteoroid> dpkg -S, that is..
<mik3> i got had
<TSchultz55> mik3: the SAME thing happened to me just a few hours ago
<xidryck> dr_willis> you mean in login i can choose what window/desktop i want?
<unop> meteoroid, mostly -- it sometimes works otherwise
<unop> xidryck, exactly
<hou5ton> amenado:  nothing happened ... do I need to restart something?
<TSchultz55> mik3: I tried killing localdef and it wouldn't die
<mik3> yeah me too
<mik3> fuck
<storri> irc.freenode.net
<mik3> errr i mean darn
<FloodBot1> mik3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TSchultz55> dude you gotta report that error
<TSchultz55> what computer r u using
<xidryck> unop> nice, i can try all
<bj_> dr_willis still the same error when i update and upgrade
<mik3> dell vostro POS
<amenado> hou5ton-> when you do a ifconfig -a;   do you see a wireless listed ?
<TSchultz55> im on a Dell as well
<HappyHater> mik3, sorry was afk... mine finally mamanged to complete after killing locale-gen about 4-5 times, and the locale stuff finslly got installed later on with I installed with something else apt-get
<hou5ton> amenado:  no
<MrMadMoneyMan> hello all
<amenado> hou5ton-> i guess you just have to compile the driver for it
<TSchultz55> HappyHater: dude I completely reformatted due to the same problem!!!!!!
<mik3> HappyHater: did you have to kill it like, a LOT?
<unop> xidryck, yea, you can have as many window managers/desktop environments as you like
<TSchultz55> mik3, HappyHater: this needs to be reported
<askand> Hm, I just noticed in Hardy that the gnome-splash-screen which used to come after login is now gone :O how long has it been gone? why is it gone? Will it be back in Intrepid?
<MrMadMoneyMan> I have been having a problem with my pulseaudio instance dieing.  I was hoping someone could take a look at my pulseaudio -vv output
<MrMadMoneyMan> http://pastebin.com/m29b13541
<TSchultz55> this is A HUGE issues.....I was forced to REFORMAT!!
<HappyHater> just like 4 or 5 times or something, it would freeze, I'd kill it'd resume, freeze again etc
<HappyHater> I didn't have that problem upgrading to 8.04, just to 8.04.1
<mik3> it's not freezing but when i kill the process now it just seems to either not die or the process gets ran again right away
<xidryck> unop, cottima, dr_willis> thank you very much. bye
<TSchultz55> HappyHater: i wish i knew this earlier.....i'm on a fresh Hardy install :(
<TSchultz55> subversion server went bye-bye
<dual> Can I install ubuntu from a USB stick?
<TSchultz55> luckily its backed up
<cottima> xidryck have a good day!
<dual> Or is that a feature coming for 8.10?
<TSchultz55> im going to go drink now after that fing debacle
<mik3> dual: you can
<Kane1> im trying to uninstall the quake wars demo but cant find it in add/remove, what should I do?
<dual> mik3: Is it just to set  the bios to boot on removable stuff, and put it on?
<unop> dual,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - 41k
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, try synaptic package manager
<Kane1> what should i look for
<dual> unop: I'll have a look at it
<TSchultz55> mik3: I'm off......best of luck....I'll have a drink in your name
<mik3> dual: you have to do a little patching and modify the fs on the stick a bit, there's a bunch of sites w/ instructions on doing it
<TSchultz55> cheers
<jazzwhiz> kane1, do you know where synaptic package manager is?
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, yes
<dzuli> hi, autio is not working after installation, the sound card is ALC861VD and it is detected by system
<mik3> TSchultz55: thanks man
<dzuli> audio*
<jazzwhiz> then search quake wars
<dzuli> what shoud i do?
<hubert_> hi everybody
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, no results
<jazzwhiz> does it show up in games?
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, no
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, it installed to /usr/local/games
<jazzwhiz> how did you install it?
<dzuli> fellas
<defay> hey.. where can i find language packs ?
<slashdot> maybe someone can answer this question?  which ubuntu version will work better on a centrino-based laptop business laptop that doubles as a home computer?
<Hali_303> hi! I've got a .deb package I want to install, that depends on a certain java package. I want to install this deb, without the depending java package (since I've instlaled Java manually). what should I do?
<bj_> having trouble installing qbittorrent, i'm getting this "qbittorrent: Depends: libmagick++9c2a but it is not installable" any ideas
<Slart> slashdot: try the live cd of the regular 32 bit ubuntu
<dual> Is this a good tool for creating a bootable USB drive with ubuntu: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ?
<hubert_> I'm having problems with pulseaudio: the general volume resets to 100% on reboot. What can I do?
<Slart> slashdot: see how that feels..
<unop> Hali_303, sudo dpkg -i --force-depends file.deb
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, i can find it in the directory but it doesnt show up in add/remove or games list
<Hali_303> unop: actually I did that, however, now apt complains that there are packages with unmet dependencies, and refuses to work..
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, how did you install it?
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, i did chmhod +x filename and then ./filename
<jazzwhiz> then you're going to have to remove it from the command line
<unop> Hali_303, yes, that's one of the side-effects of forcing a package to be installed.  you can make a dummy package of the missing dependency with equivs
<unop> bj_, are you on hardy?
<lucas_> i need help enabling elisa subtitles, ive google and got nothing
<unop> !info libmagick++9c2a
<ubottu> Package libmagick++9c2a does not exist in hardy
<unop> !info libmagick++9c2a gutsy
<ubottu> libmagick++9c2a (source: imagemagick): The object-oriented C++ API to the ImageMagick library. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 188 kB, installed size 640 kB
<nosto> hey all, can someone help me with wine? and please don't send me to winehq most of the people in there aren't very nice
<Hali_303> unop: hm. thanks then I'll try something else
<lucas_> nosto, whats the probem
<unop> Hali_303, errm, why won't you try equivs?
<nosto> just tryin to get dx 9.0c installed on my wine machine
<bj_> unop yes 8.04
<Hali_303> unop: hmm ok I'll search for that first. thanks!
<unop> bj_, ^^ as you can see above, this package is only available in gutsy
<Hali_303> unop: I did not know that such existed
<unop> bj_, what package requires libmagick++9c2a ?
<unop> !info equivs | Hali_303
<ubottu> hali_303: equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, any ideas?
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, on how to remove it from the command line?
<bj_> unop qbittorrent
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, sure
<Slart> nosto: I don't think that's a good idea..
<jazzwhiz> what's it's dir again?
<nosto> why isn't it a good idea?
<Slart> nosto: wine comes with it's own directx libraries and such installed by default
<unop> bj_, are you installing a .deb package? or building from source?
<nosto> i've installed directx on it before but that was a year ago :(
<Ovchinnik> Мираиш.р
<Slart> nosto: installing some kind of windows driver on top of that won't make it work better.. if anything it will break stuff
<nosto> and i'm still nub
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, what's the directory of it?
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, when i do sudo apt-get remove "x", what should x be?
<unop> Ovchinnik, /j #ubuntu-ru
<hubert_> nosto: have you tried playonlinux ?
<nosto> well the problem is if certain game functions require them - i'd rather go with the dx9 that works
<Ovchinnik> Имиа.диширшишфаймиаишиши
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, its /usr/local/games/etqw.demo
<unop> !ru | Ovchinnik
<ubottu> Ovchinnik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nosto> if its anything like cedega
<jazzwhiz> i thhink that if you haven't installed it w/the package manger, it won't uninstall
<nosto> i've ignored it
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, see if it autofills anything
<Slart> nosto: sure.. if you somehow manage to install directx9 go ahead.. more power to you
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, how do i do that
<bj_> unop building a source
<nosto> well i have before and i dont know if microsoft did something to stop it with the june release
<lucas_> nosto, http://www.wine-reviews.net/ there u can find a guide
<nosto> of dx9
<Ovchinnik> Амшд.мирфмфаиришйрирм йриш фриди##РИМИАИРИШИЬИР.Д.М
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, "sudo apt-get remove" then start typing and hit tab
<jazzwhiz> it should give you some options
<mefi> I can't get my desktop to be displayed on my TV via HDMI
<mefi> and also, my VLC has started flimmering when something is being played
<unop> bj_, well, the error message you are getting does not indicate you are building from source .. sounds like you are installing a package built for debian or ubuntu
<Lsdream> Hi there, q: i'm login into unix over shh by putty, and i'm getting like in a loop :"Changing local password for ..." then i chnge it and when login again with the new pass I getting the same "Changing local password for ...". What can be wrong?
<ddg08_korea> hello all, anyone here tried wubi?
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, but if that doesn't work you'll just have to do rm etqw.demo
<ddg08_korea> I can't seem to get past the computing partitions window
<ddg08_korea> does anyone have a fix for this?
<jazzwhiz> or, if it's a directory, rm -r etqw.demo/*
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, i assume that would just delete the folder and leave any other remnants behind?
<jazzwhiz> or whatever
<l815> what's the name of the terminal that runs off the panel with a shortcut key?
<ddg08_korea> can anyone help with this problem
<Ovchinnik> Салам
<jpds> !ru | Ovchinnik
<ubottu> Ovchinnik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hubert_> Is there a specific place to get help for pulseaudio?
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, you could search, type sudo find / -name 'programname'
<babybel> bonjour
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, to see if it has any common dir's
<Kane1> jazzwhite, thats wone of the problems, i have no idea what its called and search results using etqw or quake never come up
<jramsey> what folder would i find the firefox install? i need to upgrade to 3.0 and can't find the original install folder
<jpds> jazzwhiz: he doesn't need sudo surely?
<jpds> jazzwhiz: dpkg -L firefox
<Bruners> how did you lock a screen again ?
<jacob_linux> can someone send in an example on how to change ownership of a particular folder
<jazzwhiz> jpds, Kane1  that works too
<zaapiel> lalala
<nickrud> ddg08_korea http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 is your best bet for wubi help
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, what does
<jpds> jramsey: Err, tha should be: dpkg -L firefox-3.0
<nickrud> jacob_linux  [sudo] chown <user>:<group> file
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, kpkg -L firefox
<bj_> I'm trying to get tvout to work with my ati card using the walk through here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout running in to a error - checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nickrud> jacob_linux where file can be a directory
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, of course that still assumes you have some idea what it's called
<zaapiel> compiz owns
<joshua24> can someone help me with a tomcat issue, or point me to a channel to ask it on?
<unop> nickrud, it's worth mentioning recursion too :)
<jramsey> jpds, 3.0 isn't installed yet; i have the .bz install tarball but i'll see if i can get synaptic to do it
<Bosco> i have a problem i am installing the latest verson of ubuntu‎iHave
<nickrud> unop ;P
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, enter that in terminal? doesnt do anything
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, oops, dpkg
<nickrud> jacob_linux what particularly are you trying to do?
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, wat does firefox have to do w/ it?
<Bosco> i have a problem i am installing the latest versioin of ubuntu and i  need to partition it off so i can still install 2 other linux operating systems as well gentoo as one and i dont know the last PROBLEM PROBLEM can someone help me
<pteeb> how do you setup a wireless network? where would i go
<jramsey> anyone install firefox 3.0 on ubuntu? synaptic only shows 1.5, which is all that is installed now
<nickrud> !wireless | pteeb
<ubottu> pteeb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joshua24> can someone help me with a tomcat issue, or point me to a channel to ask it on?
<nickrud> jramsey what version of ubuntu are you running?
<extor> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<jramsey> 1.5
<extor> Does this mean someone is trying to chown my server?
<joshua24> tomcat 5.5, btw
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, its a way to search for programs. as i said it doesn't help that you don't know what any of this is called. it's what jpds recommended and you asked about. was just passing it forward
<jramsey> oops hold on
<nickrud> jramsey not firefox, ubuntu ;)
<mik3> seems this locale thing is a big issue
<Ovchinnik> Ктота русский знает?
<jpds> !ru > Ovchinnik
<ubottu> Ovchinnik, please see my private message
<jramsey> nickrud, 6.06 dapper
<jpds> !en > Ovchinnik
<Kane1> damnit, i thought this shit was supposed to be easy, wtf linux
<ddg08_korea> can someone help me
<mik3> Kane1: hah you should have seen it 10 years ago
<Bosco> i have a problem i am installing the latest versioin of ubuntu and i  need to partition it off so i can still install 2 other linux operating systems as well gentoo as one and i dont know the last PROBLEM PROBLEM can someone help me
<bj_> anyone able to help me with installing video out for my ati video card, ran in to a hiccup
<nickrud> jramsey 3.0 isn't available from any dapper repo, you'll have to use the one from mozilla, or maybe find a 3d party source for a deb
<Slart> Bosco: is there a question somewhere in there? what's the problem?
<mik3> Bosco: go educate yourself on dual booting and partitions
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, it pretty helpful if you could remember what it's called. there's not a lot that can be done otherwise. i'm sorry
<jramsey> how about for the latest stable ubuntu?
<nickrud> jramsey yes, it's in 8.04
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, well how can i find that out, i didnt forget, i never knew
<jramsey> nickrud, quick way to upgrade to 8.04?
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, what file did you run initially? was it a configure file? a makefile?
<Kane1> jazzwhiz, i dled a .run file and installed from that
<nickrud> !upgrades | jramsey there's instructions for 6.06 -> 8.04 there
<jramsey> !upgrades
<nickrud> hm, ubottu seems laggy or gone
<nickrud> a sec
<jramsey> come back ubottu
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, well then i am out of ideas. you could just delete it and hope that anything left over isn't too big [it's probably not]
<Bosco> Slart, no i need to make sure i install ubuntu right i have never manually configured hard disk space in ubuntu i am there at that point now
<bj_> I'm trying to get tvout to work with my ati card using the walk through here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout running in to a hiccup, anyone?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, or you could delete what you know, re-dl it, and see what's changed
<Bosco> Slart, i need to be able to install other linux os systems right now
<Slart> Bosco: use one partition for your home folder, one for swap and one for everything else
<jramsey> !upgrades
<joaopinto> Kane1, didn't you mention previously that the game was installed at /usr/local/games/etqw.demo ?
<mbrigdan> woah, why did everyone quit?
<Kane1> joaopinto, yes
<nickrud> jramsey https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<jazzwhiz> ahhhhhhh
<joaopinto> Kane1, so if you looking to remove the game, just remove that dir
<MrKennie> mbrigdan: netsplit, it happens sometimes.
<nickrud> jramsey https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades (in case it scrolled off your screen)
<nosto> ok, so how do i make my windows partition on this same drive always mount automatically?
<jazzwhiz> joaopinto, Kane1 that's what i suggested but Kane1 was worried about excess files hanging out in his puter
<jramsey> 
<hubert_> Hi! Does anybody knows why the general pulseaudio volume setting resets to 100% after a reboot?
<Bosco> Slart, does it matter wether i use sda1 or sda2 or sda3 for witch one and when i do i mount my operating sys to folder to /home in the install and then BOOT to where?
<jramsey> nickrud, will upgrade now; txs
<nickrud> jramsey back up your data prior to upgrade, just a good general rule
<jramsey> ha
<jramsey> gone
<jramsey> too late lol
<Slart> Bosco: it doesn't matter which drive you use, set the boot drive to your /-drive
<bj_> nickrud - could you help me with my video out questions?
<nickrud> jramsey if you have no desire to save old data, do a fresh install of 8.04
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hello, i've got a big problem.  Whenever I boot up my computer, my audio workes antill I stop using it for about 209 mins.  Its really anoying because the only way to fix this that i know of is to reboot.  Anyone know a better way?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> 20 mins *
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> not 209, lol
<Kane1> joaopinto, it wont let me delete that directory anyway
<nickrud> bj_ I've never used video out, I am clueless
<SaK> 209 buaajajaj
<joaopinto> Kane1, sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/etqw.demo
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, try sudo?
<jazzwhiz> heh
<joaopinto> you need sudo to remove system dirs
<bj_> nickrud - ha ok know of anyone that i could ask who'd be more help?
<jramsey> nickrud, upgrade whines about enabling universe; i thought i did
<Kane1> that worked
<nickrud> bj_ people come thru here off and on that can, but video out is something I see a lot of questions about here.
<nickrud> jramsey seriously, if you have zero data that you want to preserve, I'd strongly suggest a fresh install
<jazzwhiz> Kane1, woo
<jramsey> nickrud, i just don't want to lose the record of all the pkgs i installed for the past 2yrs
<Kane1> lol, ill do a search to see if any other quake files are around, not that theyd show up lol
<nickrud> !clone | jramsey
<ubottu> jramsey: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<WahbeN> Greetings all!
<andrey_> where can i finda deb distribution of gngeo?
<soulchild> Hi all,... i want to mount devices as normal user but gnome says: "You are not privileged to mount this device" even though I'm in the plugdev group, any ideas ?
<nickrud> jramsey (between you me and the lamppost, I _always_ do fresh installs with that and some custom stuff I preserve from /etc)
<mbrigdan> anyone know what I could do to see the sound levels from _all_ the input sources on my computer at the same time? I need to find out which one of my "mic input"s is actually the one i'm using
<kasper> salut
<WahbeN> Question: The sound is not shared properly between all my applications: When Firefox runs (or even after I close it), the sound doesn't play in VLC or in Rythmbox. Why is that?
<kasper> hello
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> soo , does anyone know whats wrong with my sound?  After about 10-20 mins of not using sound, it stopes working antill I reboot
<Slart> WahbeN: are you using pulsaudio?
<nickrud> mbrigdan install paman , paprefs, pavucontrol, pavumeter and run paman. it will add an icon to your systray, where you can access all that info
<WahbeN> Slart: Am not sure, how can I find out?
<martin-artistic-> have a problem here
<bj_> nickrud - last thing, any ideas of where to find info reguarding video card driver setups?
<Slart> WahbeN: check in system, preferences, sound..
<martin-artistic-> problem with firefox
<[KVaS]> hi all
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> hi
<nickrud> bj_ what video card?
<WahbeN> Slart: No. Should I use pulsaudio?
<[KVaS]> my english is bad, i`m sorry)
<Slart> WahbeN: if you want to use multiple sound sources at the same time, it helps
<WahbeN> Slart: Thanks!
<Slart> WahbeN: set everything to use pulseaudio and try again
<[KVaS]> i want to compile kernel module
<[KVaS]> module-assistant build,install fglrx
<[KVaS]> error
<dual> Is Blender 2.46 in the repos now, or is it still 2.45?
<[KVaS]> read log
<[KVaS]>  │ Build log starting, file:                                                  ↑
<[KVaS]>  │ /var/cache/modass/fglrx-kernel-source.buildlog.2.6.24-17-generic.12165813  ▮
<[KVaS]>  │ 42                                                                         ▒
<[KVaS]>  │ Date: Sun, 20 Jul 2008 23:15:42 +0400
<[KVaS]> anybody can help me?)
<hubert_> bj_: try http://www.albertomilone.com/projects.html  envy
<WahbeN> Slart: Do you think I should reboot after setting to Pulseaudio? The "test" button doesnt do anything
<bj_> nickrud - ati radeon x600
<nickrud> !ati | bj_
<ubottu> bj_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> WahbeN: might be a good idea, though I'm not sure if it's absolutely necessary
<nickrud> bj_ cchtml.com has good reference material about ati's
<Flannel> dual: Hardy will always have 2.45
<dual> Flannel: No updates available either?
<bj_> nickrud - cchtml is a odd site
<jramsey> nickrud, install on the way ... hopefully i will be back soon; txs for ur help
<nickrud> jramsey heh. See you in a few days <runs>
<Flannel> dual: bugfixes/security issues will be included.  But for a newer version you'll have to wait for Intrepid
<mbrigdan> nickrud: great, the only thing that has any input at all just seems to maintain a constant level, no matter what I do to my mike.  I'm going to go grab my motherboard manual, see if I can figure out which plug I should be using
<dual> Ok, then I'll have to compile it myself I guess. Going to install ubuntu tonight, I think
<nickrud> bj_ sorry, wiki.cchtml.com
<bj_> hubert_ thanks ill check that out too
<Flannel> !prevu | dual
<ubottu> dual: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<sayotte> what packages in Gutsy contain the kernel header files needed for compiling the VMWare kernel module?
<Flannel> dual: that may work fine for you.  It'll give you Intrepids package on Hardy.  But it depends on how deeply ingrained the dependency versions are
<nickrud> sayotte  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nickrud> sayotte the $(uname -r) will expand to match the running kernel
<dual> Flannel. Ok, Thanks
<sayotte> thanks much
<mbrigdan> nickrud: it seems that my motherboard has 2 input sources, line-in, and mic, would switching cause any difference?
<nickrud> mbrigdan not sure. I haven't got mine working yet either :) Not that I've tried hard, but still
<ddg08_korea> why is  wubi stalling at computing partitions... I mean I says its 100%
<ddg08_korea> is there anything I can do
<lufis> I'm having some mondo grub issues. I installed another distribution on a separate partition. Said distro installed its own version of grub on the mbr and I had to edit its config in order to boot from my existing ubuntu partition. I deleted the other distro's partition and now when I try to boot I get "Error 22"
<nickrud> ddg08_korea http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 is your best bet for wubi help
<sayotte> fuck me, compiler errors
<sayotte> my frustration level is high enough that I'm not thinking clearly
 * lufis follows sayotte's wishes
<ddg08_korea> looking at that now
<The-Compiler> Errors... with... me?
<nickrud> !language | sayotte (think disney g rated)
<ubottu> sayotte (think disney g rated): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> sayotte: so stop..
<will00> whats an easy way of remotely playing music?
<sayotte> nickrud: understood, sorry
<nickrud> sayotte I understand the frustration too
<sayotte> been a long road so far.. trying to jumpstart solaris 10 onto a sparc system with no removable media drives
<sayotte> went through walking the nfs-user-server source.. after a more heinous failure with nfs-kernel-server
<Jay2_> got a problem, installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, had sound working well (playing CDs with rythmbox) then all of a sudden, it didn't recognize any of the tracks, reinstalled everything, still won't work, anybody had any experience? help
<sayotte> either way, it fails to mount the root filesystem over NFS, and I *know* this works if the server is solaris
<PriceChild> Jay2_: what error is it giving?
<sayotte> figured "ok I'll just install a solaris machine using a CD"... neg., none of them have working CD roms as it turns out
<sayotte> "ok, I'll create a solaris server in a VM"
<pteeb> how do i enable my wireless network
<cottima> unop, would you buzz me when your line is open?
<sayotte> neeeggggggg
<hubert_> Any pulseaudio guru here?
<smallfoot-> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<Jay2_> PriceChild, not much of an error, something like "failed to connect to stream, invalid arguement"
<Bosco> if i am mounting sda2 as swap and i have already told it that it will be swap where do i mount it to from there
<Dr_willis> Bosco,  use the swapon command not mount
<sunside> Hi there. I'm having a small problem here on a hardy box. My SUPER key is suddenly recognized as SUPER+L which is configured to lock my screen. I am not able to change it, though, case everytime I  press SUPER, it thinks I have pressed ...well ... SUPER+L. Any ideas?
<pteeb> how do i enable my wireless network
<Dr_willis> Bosco,  assuming you got he fstab entry right. :)
<Bosco> Dr_willis, i know that but i am using the graphical installer i am not using FDSIK
<Bosco> lol
<Bosco> "fdisk" srry
<Dr_willis> Bosco,  hmm you set the type to swap., swap does not have a 'mountpoint'
<Dr_willis> Bosco,  thats all you normally do
<Bosco> Dr_willis, well if i leave it that way since it has no point it says it will not be used other wise
<hubert_> ubuntu 8.04 - pulseaudio : the general volume resets to 100% on each reboot. What can I do?
<Dr_willis> Bosco,  im thinking you are doing somting wrong then.  perhaps you dident set its filesystem type to swap. Swap does not get mounted to any special directory.
<Bosco> Dr_willis, this i know that is why i am puzzled
<Dr_willis> Bosco,  ive seen a few machines that get 'confused' if you do a  lot of repartioning, and will not see the new partition layout till you reboot. (older machines i have)
<cottima> does 8.04 use grub or grub2?
<Slart> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu21 (hardy), package size 376 kB, installed size 832 kB
<cottima> !info grub
<Dr_willis> grub --version
<Dr_willis> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Slart> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080203-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<Dr_willis> Grub 1 it seems to be. :)
<bobertdos> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<bobertdos> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<sunside> Anyone got an idea why my <super> key is being recognized as <super>+L, although I don't press any key combo?
<Slart> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<cottima> crap, well I am having trouble with lvm and softraid and GRUB
<cottima> my root= is wrong and I can't change it
<bobertdos> ﻿ Slart: Haha, thanks, Slart!
<sunside> ... or where I could ask instead?
<Slart> sunside: what happens if you open gedit and press Shift.. it print a capital L?
<Koordin> can someone help me ? i'm trying to compile a simple Qt program with make and this is what i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/28780/
<Jay2_> got a problem, installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, had sound working well (playing CDs with rythmbox) then all of a sudden, it didn't recognize any of the tracks, reinstalled everything, still won't work, anybody had any experience? help
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin You need to find a py channel.  this is ubuntu support
<mindy> I'm upgrading my Ubuntu and my system keeps hanging at "en_AU.UTF-8..." while generating locales. How can I resolve this?
<Bosco> help
<HymnToLife> mindy: generating the locales can take some time if you have a slow system
<Bosco> hop
<Koordin> Jack_Sparrow : it's c++
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin It doesnt matter
<mindy> HymnToLife: It's a 2 ghz hyperthread CPU.
<Bosco> kill
<Bosco> userlist
<joaopinto> !enter | Bosco
<ubottu> Bosco: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<animalprimate> #spoon
<mindy> HymnToLife: It's been  running for hours now...
<Koordin> ok Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin ty
<HymnToLife> so ther's a problem indeed
<Bosco> joaopinto, srry trying use some commands and it is just not working right didnt meant to do that'
<Bosco> # leave
<animalprimate> i like to move it, move it
<Jack_Sparrow> Bosco /part
<animalprimate> drink barrel;put barrel sac
<Jack_Sparrow> animalprimate please stop
<joaopinto> animalprimate, do you have a support question ?
<perillux> Can someone answer a quick question for me?  I know you can run a program with "&" at the end, so you can run more commands afterwards.  BUT, what happens if I already started running the program and I forgot to type a "&" and now I want to enter more commands?  Is there a way to acheive the same thing or is it now impossible?
<animalprimate> I'll think about that... quietly
<sayotte> got it to compile by editing one of the kernel headers and applying the vmware-any-any update
<sayotte> I'll post the method on the ubuntu forums
<joaopinto> perillux, hit CTRL-Z, and bg 1
<perillux> joaopinto:  "and bg 1" ?
<joaopinto> sayotte, that is probably already described on the vmware wiki page, have you checked it ?
<ivan_> hello, can someone help me on compiling acpi, and acpi-toshiba??
<EnsGabe> I repartitioned a flash disk but the new partition table isn't being read- how can I get it to be read without rebooting?
<perillux> joaopinto: what do you mean by "and bg 1"?
<joaopinto> perillux, CTRL-Z will freeze the process, if you want to continue running on the background you will need to execute: bg jobnumber
<sata> Help me out! I am facing this problem "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid" while starting the networking.
<perillux> joaopinto: ok thank you
<joaopinto> sata, stop and rm the file manually ?
<sayotte> joaopinto: nope, got a link?
<sayotte> to the wiki that is
<ivan_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<joaopinto> sayotte, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sata> joaopinto, i did that. It says again.
<EminX> how can I access with terminal folders with spaces in name, ex. New Folder
<EminX> Terminal respond me : No such file or directory
<joaopinto> sata, it shows that error during the initial run and removing the file ?
<joaopinto> EminX, cd "name with spaces"
<sata> joaopinto, it reoccurs each time.
<marcules> good evening
<LordOllie> EminX, tab completion is useful in a lot of terminals for that
<joaopinto> sata, that usually happens when you start the same service multiple times...
<ivan_> hello can someone help me with acpi drivers??
<sayotte> joaopinto: it doesn't mention the errors I'm seeing, another hardy user reports them here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&page=127
<Jack_Sparrow> ivan_ ACPI Help..  http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/acpi/debug.php
<joaopinto> sayotte, ok, so it would be wise to update the wiki page ;)
<afief> is there an alternative to audacity for cutting through my audio files?
<EminX> joaopinto: LordOllie this is the exam
<sayotte> it does recommend a similar method for 7.10
<sayotte> joaopinto: yaya ;)
<EminX> joaopinto: LordOllie this is the exam
<EminX> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls
<EminX> IT-Docs,Gamedev,Hacker,Programmer  Torrent Files
<EminX> kmess.desktop                      VirtualBox.desktop
<EminX> Linux Softwares                    Winamp.desktop
<EminX> skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb   wine-browsedrive.desktop
<EminX> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~/Desktop$ cd Torrent Files
<EminX> bash: cd: Torrent: No such file or directory
<joaopinto> !pastebin | EminX
<ubottu> EminX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ivan_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<joaopinto> EminX, cd "Torrent Files"
<_Brun0_> is it normal for a laptop to run in 55 Celsius video and 50 Celsius Processor? THe room is pretty hot =(
<sata> joaopinto, I did "restart" and removed the pid file too. But it occurs each time. I am trying to setup internet in it via dhcp.
<LordOllie> EminX, type Torre <Tab> and it will auto complete the name
<stmiller> ~50C is normal for most CPUs
<joaopinto> EminX, cd To<tab>
<afief> Anybody here knows a good program for editing audio files?
<Slart> _Brun0_: sounds normal to me
<stmiller> afief: audacity
<_Brun0_> Slart: ok thanks.
<Slart> afief: search in synaptic.. there's a few.. audacity is one.. but it only handles oss, afaik.. but if you don't need to play the sounds it's ok =)
<Jay2_> got a problem, installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, had sound working well (playing CDs with rythmbox) then all of a sudden, it didn't recognize any of the tracks, reinstalled everything, still won't work, anybody had any experience? help
<afief> stmiller, it won't play the audio saying something is wrong with the audio device or sample rate
<Jack_Sparrow> afief check out the selection at getdeb.net for hardy
<EminX> joaopinto: thanx a lot
<EminX> LordOllie: thanx a lot
<sharperguy> is there a command to find out the specs of your system?
<stmiller> afief: on board sound has a fixed sample rate of 48000. You'll have to set it to that sample rate in audacity prefs, then re-open audacity
<joaopinto> sharperguy, lshw
<sharperguy> joaopinto,
<sharperguy> ty
<chocogoinfre> francais
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<EminX> LordOllie: thanx a lot
<EminX> joaopinto: thanx a lot
<cpk1> sharperguy: you probably want to use "sudo lshw"
<LordOllie> EminX, no problem
<sharperguy> cpk1, yeah it told me to do that - by the way, which value is the speed of the processor, it gives you like 3 things in Hz
<P13808> hello
<cpk1> sharperguy: for cpu info you can use "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<sharperguy> ok thanks
<P13808> can ubuntu use .sh files?
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 yes
<MooCow> Hi I need to cron an infobot. How do i do this?
<Chousuke> P13808: Actually depends on what they are, but in general yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/            ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<P13808> ok, im guessing id need an internet connection to use it
<dleee> Hi.  Running Kubuntu feisty here.  Did an apt-get upgrade and rebooted to get the kernel in.  Now, I can't get through kdm screen.  It always pauses then refreshes, square 1.
<P13808> (the hardy.sh from the wine hq)
<Jay2_> got a problem, installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, had sound working well (playing CDs with rythmbox) then all of a sudden, it didn't recognize any of the tracks, reinstalled everything, still won't work, anybody had any experience? help
<Jay2_> not much of an error, something like "failed to connect to stream, invalid arguement"
<d0wn> whenever I use apt, i always get these errors. any way of fixing them? http://pastebin.ca/1077776
<RyZ-18> q tal como stan, alguna linda chica q deese conversar???
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 /join #winehq
<P13808> they told me to go here
<afief> stmiller, resampled it to 48000, but still doesn't work
<MooCow> I need to cron something on Ubuntu, how do i do tat?
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 go read the page I linked
<skylighter> hello
<stmiller> afief if is an older version of audacity, you might have to close any other apps that may be using audio and conflicting with your sound card
<P13808> what page?
<cpk1> MooCow: normally you use crontab
<MooCow> Ok...
<MooCow> how do i open crontab?
<Brucevdk> Anybody know what the apt etc. equivelant is for the command: rpm -qa --queryformat "%{name}"?
<cpk1> MooCow: crontab -e will edit the current crontab
<dleee> MooCow: man crontab
<Jack_Sparrow> Brucevdk we dont use rpms and converting them is dangerous to your setup
<Brucevdk> Jack_Sparrow: that's not what I was talking about?
<stmiller> brucevdk: apt-cache search <packagename>
<afief> stmiller, closed everything except for audacity and xchat, still no result:(
<Brucevdk> stmiller: that's searching for a package name, this is listening: for example: --queryformat "%{name} %{size}" would list a package <name> <size> so you could sort -n +1 on the second column
<cpk1> Brucevdk: what are you trying to get apt to do?
<skylighter> hello all
<afief> stmiller, seems sound isn't working anywhere else either though...
<Brucevdk> cpk1: I want to view all packages listed by size
<stmiller> afief: hm, may need to restart alsa
<MooCow> Ok.
<MooCow> I crontabbed myself
<MooCow> the nanos open
<d0wn> how do i add a program to startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<d0wn> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> p
<cpk1> Brucevdk: not sure if aptitude searches by size, would have to look in the reference manual, I know it can so some cool searches though...
<EnMasse187> guys how do i install the missing plugin java runtime enviroment for firefox?
<Brucevdk> cpk1: my aptitude-fu is weak, but I'll browse the manpage
<jkoltner> Hey, anyone know of where I might copy the "paper" background texture .png (.jpg or whatever) available in KDE shells so that I can point my Gnome shells to it?
<EnMasse187> guys how do i install the missing plugin java runtime enviroment for firefox?
<Slart> !java | EnMasse187
<ubottu> EnMasse187: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<P13808> any way to get the programs moved from one computer to another
<legend2440> Brucevdk: http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/packaging.html
<MrKennie> jkoltner: dpkg-query any use?
<MrKennie> er oops
<cpk1> Brucevdk: it wont be in the man, there should be a directory you have that has much more in depth info
<P13808> via usb
<MrKennie> Brucevdk: dpkg-query any use?
<Brucevdk> legend2440: awesome, bookmarked. Thanks.
<P13808> and thev computer with internet is running winblows
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > P13808
<ubottu> P13808, please see my private message
<Brucevdk> MrKennie: yup, the example on the page legend2440 linked is rpm -q -a --qf '%10{SIZE}\t%{NAME}\n' | sort -k1,1n
<Brucevdk> eh... dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1n
<MrKennie> Brucevdk: ah ok, cool
<d0wn> Could someone help me with a problem using apt? I keep getting some kubuntu-docs errors whenever I do anything with apt. It's pretty annoying, and I would like to fix it. Here is a log of what happens: http://pastebin.ca/1077776
<jkoltner> This place seems to have a bunch of paper texture: http://www.eosdev.com/eosdev_Backgrounds.htm ... I'll try those
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<boris> olla
<d0wn> Jack_Sparrow, that didn't work.
<MooCow> cd home;cd michael;cd Desktop;cd newbloot;cd trunk;./infobot
<Jack_Sparrow> d0wn It was our most common fix.
<cottima> how do I do a basic chroot in a (non-ubuntu, non-debian) live cd?
<MooCow> that worked for me
<Ahadiel> MooCow, Just do /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<Jack_Sparrow> cottima This is ubuntu, try support for the livecd version you are running
<P13808> Ubuntu won't boot
<fwaokda> Is there a program that will let me install widgets like a mac and when I press a key combo they'll all pop up?
<Slart> P13808: power cable connected?
<zetheroo> can someone tell me what Twitter is?
<d0wn> Jack_Sparrow, did you check the pastebin? I'm not sure if the snippet you delivered is for fixing my problem
<Slart> fwaokda: there's screenlets.. I don't know if they "pop up"..
<Slart> zetheroo: some kind of social network thingy
<dleee> zetheroo: Another great time sink.
<fwaokda> Slart, k thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿Slart: is it for chatting?
<genii> d0wn: Perhaps try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force kubuntu-docs
<P13808> My BIOS check works, grub works, I pick Ubuntu, and it stops
<Slart> zetheroo: I don't know.. perhaps you can.. use google?
<P13808> No network or internet
<P13808> just usb mouse/keyboard and-thats it
<d0wn> genii: nope. I get the following errors: Using '/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/kfirefox-index.html' to provide 'firefox-homepage'.
<d0wn> ln: `/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/images': cannot overwrite directory
<joomla_user> P13808, errors in single mode?
<zetheroo> ﻿Slart: I am looking it up.. but can't seem to find a Home site ...
<P13808> the last thing i did was add a partition to my linux hard drive
<d0wn> Those errors also display when using apt
<P13808> with windows PartitonMagic
<pembo13>  i'm a fedora user installing ubuntu for  a friend on a Presario that came installed with a "working" Vista installation
<pembo13>  i seem to get semi random freezes with a blinking capslock LED
<Slart> zetheroo: this is the last I will say on this topic.. http://www.google.se/search?q=twitter
<P13808> linux ext3
<genii> d0wn: Have you tried remove with purge then reinstall of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 You messed up fstab and grub
<P13808> i used part of my windows space, though
<zetheroo> ﻿Slart: ha ... thanks
<P13808> so I don't now why ubuntu would do this
<Jack_Sparrow> d0wn Agreed that was not the right link.
<wertwey> http://www.bigfatphoenix.com/blogpics/bappi.jpg
<wertwey> http://www.bigfatphoenix.com/blogpics/bappi.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 It will happen every time...
<d0wn> genii: I was going to, but I didn't know if it was an important package that my computer needed to run
<genii> d0wn: It's not essential for operation
<socketbind> hi, could anyone help with creating a crash dump for firefox? i'm experiencing very bad segfaults with it
<P13808> im confused
<P13808> how'd i mess up grub?
<mg> Hey People! How do I find out, which version of Ubuntu I am using?
<d0wn> genii: hang on, I'm going to give it a shot
<dleee> whoever it was just now who suggested dpkg-reconfigure to someone else, thanks!  I ran that on the kdm package and my problem is solved.
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 You changed the drive listings by adding a partition
<Brucevdk> mg: cat /etc/issue among others
<Jack_Sparrow> mg lsb_release -a
<P13808> do i need to aim the selected os to a diff. partition
<pembo13> are there are new kernels or something for the latest Ubuntu LTS?
<bbyever> ﻿mg: System > About Ubuntu
<Slart> pembo13: yes.. there's been a few kernel updates
<P13808> partition magic said it'd be the last partition by address
<MooCow> hey why doesent this work when i set it as a startup program cd home;cd michael;cd Desktop;cd newbloot;cd trunk;./infobot
<mg> Brucevdk, Jack_Sparrow, bbyever: thank you!
<pembo13> Slart: i would think so, not familiar with apt type tools, so it's taking me a while to figure out
<Slart> pembo13: I think it's now at 2.6.24-19
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 Obviously something changed...
<P13808> should i use the command propmt on grub
<hagus> Is there a good OCR for ubuntu, or any linux distro for that matter?
<Flannel> fireants: when you sudo apt-get upgrade, does it mention that some things have been held back?
<pembo13> Slart: thanks for that info, will do an update see if i guet to that
<pembo13> Slart: i'm having random freezes on a fresh Unutunu system with the capslock LED blinking
<P13808> im gonna go check grub and partition magic
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 I suggest you boot livecd so you can do some troubleshooting
<crimsun_> pembo13: which kernel are you using?
<pembo13> crimsun_: what ever was on the LTS live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> P13808 See also /etc/fstab...
<hagus> If it were not for OCR, I do not think that I would use Vista any more.
<pembo13> let me find where the terminal is first
<Slart> pembo13: caps lock blinking? never seen that before..
<bttb> Hi all
<crimsun_> pembo13: there may be some clues in /var/log/kern.log*
<LhiQuer> hey everyone
<pembo13> Slart: google has, but with no solid suggestion
<whileimhere> Hi. I am still having issues with the package  af_ZA.UTF-8 when I am running apt-get or aptitude. When I was in Synaptic doing an update it was interupted and since then it has told me that I need to run the following command "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to resolve the issues caused by the interuption. When I run this it starts up and freezes at the  af_ZA.UTF-8 package. Can anyone help me resolve this?
<will01> is there a way to set up a mount point using sshfs so that it automatically mounts when the system boots?
<P13808> darn bios wont load
<P13808> overheated
<Slart> pembo13: here's a link .. might not be related though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/231376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231376 in linux "Freeze with blinking Caps Lock LED after successful wakeup" [Undecided,New]
<socketbind> how do i create useful crash dumps for the developers or the package mantainers of firefox?
<pembo13> kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<socketbind> i get awfully bad segfaults
<P13808> windows(on the other hard drive) boots fine
<socketbind> i managed to catch it with gdb
<P13808> and i gave away all my live cds
<European-African> what is a good program to decode/encode avi to dvd format in linux?
<Slart> !enter | P13808
<ubottu> P13808: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<P13808> okay, one was stolen
<pembo13> crimsun_: kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<Slart> European-African: devede is nice
<Slart> !info devede | European-African
<ubottu> european-african: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<LhiQuer> Slart, what is pembo13's issue?
<d0wn> genii: thanks for the purge thing. it worked
<European-African> ok
<Slart> LhiQuer: ubuntu freezing with blinking caps lock light
<European-African> thanks Slart
<zaapiel> European-African: boer?
<ajack> hi, having a few issues with wireless today, seems that none of my ubuntu machines will even see my wlan, windows boxes and my phone see it no problem though
<bttb> How can I check if an init script was started?
<LhiQuer> BLINKING CAPS LOCK?
<hagus> P13808 This will restore grub if you already had grub installed but lost it to a windows install or some other occurence that erased/changed your MBR so that grub no longer appears at start up or it returns an error.
<P13808> sorry
<LhiQuer> that sounds like a power issue
<European-African> !boer
<pembo13> Slart: fresh Ubuntu install (also my first, and i'm a KDE user, but installed Gnome) random freezes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boer
<ajack> any idea if there have been any issues with recent updates or anything?
<genii> d0wn: Good. Did you re install it or leave it uninstalled for the time being after that?
<Slart> LhiQuer: yes.. blinking caps lock light
<Jack_Sparrow> LhiQuer yea, suspend, hibernate bug
<LhiQuer> pembo13, slow blink or fast blink
<socketbind> what do i need to include in a bug report to be useful if it is a segfault?
<hagus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<pembo13> LhiQuer: yes
<pembo13> LhiQuer: freezes with blinking capslock
<socketbind> apart from the gdb backtrace?
<pembo13> LhiQuer: period is approx 1 sec
<shyal> hardy goes all slow when http is in use.is this a common problem?
<LhiQuer> Jack_Sparrow, i have that bug, where if in suspend, and i press a key, the backlight blinks like hell
<pembo13> LhiQuer: so i'd say slow
<hagus> pembo13, if you have ubuntu live cd, you should be able to restore the ubuntu part by referring to the tutorial I mentioned.
<P13808> wait
<Slart> pembo13: according to some links it might be a hardware problem.. memory or overheating are two candidates
<pembo13> hagus: i got the prob even in the livecd, and i just installed it
<LhiQuer> pembo13, not what i tought it was then
<pembo13> hagus: what would i be restoring to
<hagus> oh
<obidiah> http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com
<CrocoJet> what package do I need install to make remote access ?
<hagus> You did not have ubuntu already installed?
<fwaokda> I looked up some compiz shortcuts and some don't work.  Is there a way to check and see if I need to update my compiz?
<pembo13> Slart: 1 month old laptop that works well otherwise with Both windows XP and Windows Vista
<Jack_Sparrow> socketbind Info about any changed repos or things you installed fromoutside official repos, if yours is fresh install or was upgrade etc
<P13808> ubuntu loads and does the standard check, but after the load screen leaves, it just goes blank
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda Do you have ccsm installed
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow, don't know :(
<Slart> pembo13: well..it might just be that ubuntu doesn't know how to underclock the cpu/gpu properly.. and thus overheating it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pembo13> Slart: possible
<socketbind> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, now it had crashed several times and i did nearly nothing apart from browsing
<Slart> pembo13: or it might be something completely different.. I'm just guessing now
<pembo13> Slart: doing a full update to see
<fwaokda> thanks
<hagus> Hm - sorry. My tip only restores to an existing ubuntu installation. Required from me only four lines.
<Jack_Sparrow> socketbind but what about the info I asked about
<pembo13> if it doesn't help with try Fedora see if it's a linux kernel prob or just something distro specific
<pembo13> s/with/will
<P13808> my login screen never appears
<cobber2005> Does anyone get a screen flicker after waking up from suspending in Hardy?
<pembo13> found this so far, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525103
<Slart> pembo13: here's a thread from the forums.. you might already have read it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525103
<pembo13> Slart: yah, found that before i got in here
<MooCow> OK THIS IS FRUSTERATING
<MooCow> cd ..;cd ..; cd ..;cd home;cd michael;cd Desktop;cd newbloot;cd trunk;./infobot
<MooCow> I have that as the command to start the irc bot
<pembo13> Slart: multtiple suggestions, was hoping i could get a more specific solution here
<MooCow> and it wont start on system startup
<MooCow> it works in console
<MooCow> any tips?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > MooCow
<ubottu> MooCow, please see my private message
<pembo13> Slart: also not familiar with the Ubuntu naming sceme, not sure if the thread references what I dloaded
<socketbind> Jack_Sparrow: it is a fresh install and firefox is from the official repo, i think i will include the plugin and extension list too
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Hello, Can anyone help me with my wireless?  I have an Aironet Cisco Wireless internal card and it says it has the right driver, but it still doesn't show up as installed or have an interface
<Slart> MooCow: first line is cd ..  are you sure what the current dir is when the script is run?
<Pici> MooCow: Why would yo do that? just use: /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot
<bef0rd> MooCow, ./home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/./infobot
<barslow> why does it seem so difficult to make Wifi work on a ubuntu installed laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: what is the chipset on the device?
<barslow> is there any easy way to find wifi networks?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I dont know, i've been working on this for 13 hrs
<bef0rd> MooCow, /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/./infobot try this instead
<CoolTrainer_Doug> its an intel laptop
<CoolTrainer_Doug> @indygunfreak
<Pici> bef0rd: I'm not sure why you have the . there
<IndyGunFreak> barslow: its not difficult to get wireless working, if you don't have one of a few select devices, my wireless sets up in about 15sec
<bef0rd> Pici, to execute it
<bttb> How can I check if an init script was started?
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow many of those use broadcom   .. I have a link that might help'
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: that doens't mean anything.. what is the chipset of the wireless device
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow: thanks alot any help would be appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Pici> bef0rd: You only need that if you're executing something that is in the same directory as you
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak: How can I check that?
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow the fact that bcm has so many different versions of the bcm43xx does not help
<IndyGunFreak> you've worked on this for 13hrs, and you don't know what your chipset is?.. sigh..
<CrocoJet> ubuntu hardy came with remote packages installed ?
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: run lspci in a terminal, and report the output for your wireless device
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow: that seems to complicated for me
<fwaokda> is there a way to get the wireless applet that appears with the notification applet, without the rest of the stuff in the notification applet?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> 02:02.0 Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak
<barslow> its kind of ridiculous how difficult it is to find and connect to Wifi networks in Ubuntu
<socketbind> bye
<bef0rd> Pici, oh, I see
<cobber2005> Can some help me with a screen flickering problem?
<skylighter> where should i save downloaded images to use as desktop wallpapers?
<skylighter> how they will show up in the set wallpaper box?
<tritium> barslow: incredibly easy isn't good enough?
<barslow> tritium: can you help me figure it out
<tritium> barslow: what's wrong?
<anurag> hello
<barslow> tritium: im just looking for a way to easily find available networks and connect to them
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: post #9.. found in 20sec w/ google....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409247
<P13808> I can get through bios check and grub.  Then I start Ubuntu and it loads up.  It SHOULD be going to the login screen, but it just freezes at a black screen.  The most recent thingh I did was add a partion to my linux hard drive with PartitionMagic for Windows while running windows on my windowds ghard drive.
<barslow> ala windows XP
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know how you worked on that for 13hrs, and didn't figure out the chipset.
<tritium> barslow: that's what Network Manager does
<barslow> tritium: how do i run netowrk manager?
<bef0rd> skylighter, Save them on your image folder, then you can drag and drop them to the Appearance window
<pembo13> how does one initiate a system update?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> way to make me feel retarded IndyGunFreak lol: thanks alot!
<MooCow> Bef0rd
<MooCow> Can't locate ./src/logger.pl in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/./infobot line 32.
<MooCow> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/./infobot line 47.
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: your welcome.. doy ou know how to edit the file?
<tritium> !paste | MooCow
<ubottu> MooCow: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MooCow> thats what happens when i do what you say
<totec> ehrw can i find a neogeo BIOS compatible with xgngeo?
<barslow> ﻿tritium: how do i run netowrk manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> MooCow See the channel topic regarding the pastebin
<skylighter> bef0rd: any particular image folder?
<tritium> barslow: it's installed and runs by default.  No action on your part required.
<fwaokda> anyone know why my last.fm applet would be saying "Oops, we had a problem connecting." when I hover over it?
<bef0rd> MooCow, cd //home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/;./infobot ?
<LumpyCam> MooCow: infobot.config needs editing to reflect the true /path/to/perl and needs to be in your $PATH
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak: Probably not.  I'm very new to Linux
<Guest18108> hi
<bef0rd> skylighter, no
<tritium> barslow: you should see its icon in the notification area in the top-right corner of your desktop
<MooCow> Doubleslash?
<barslow> tritium: so how can i make it work? because i cant seem to find anything
<kallie> hello all
<barslow> I do but I dont see any networks
<bef0rd> MooCow, no sorry, that was a typo
<bef0rd> MooCow, cd /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/;./infobot
<kallie> any experts on X11 forwarding over SSH present today?
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: open a terminal, and type this w/o quotes.. gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tritium> barslow: are there any available in your area?
<KestasUPSY> Hello everybody
<Ahadiel> kallie, ssh -X user@host (I am by no means an expert)
<bef0rd> skylighter, you can also use the 'add' button on the 'change desktop wallpaper' dialog
<barslow> tritium: yea there are several
<pembo13> how exactly do i setup wireless? i have an AR242x according to LSPCI
<barslow> i can connect with my xp laptop just fine
<tritium> barslow: does "iwconfig" show that your wireless card is detected?
<skylighter> thanks
<kallie> thanks, but I'm having trouble getting X to start on my headless VM server, something is not configure right there and I just can't seem to figure it out
<P13808> i cant get ubuntu to load
<kallie> i think it's my X configuration, but i'm not really sure
<barslow> tritium: let me check
<kallie> i want to run the VMware console over SSH
<bttb> Where can I put a command so that it gets executed after boot?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak: I'm not seeing what I'm supposed to edit out in that screen
<anurag> hello
<barslow> tritium: yes it does
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: is there text in that file you opened
<barslow> shows my manually configured connection but that doesnt work
<Blaqlight> anurag: hello.
<tritium> barslow: network manager ignores manually configured interfaces.
<Justin93> SNuxoll, Do you remember me? Justin.... I was here a while ago.....
<Justin93> SNuxoll, Had a different SN though.
<barslow> tritium: i set it back to roaming mode
<barslow> but i cant seem to detect any existing networks
<tritium> barslow: ok
<barslow> it tells me to put in the network ID and password
<tritium> barslow: make sure only the loopback interfaces is configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<P13808> i cant get ubuntu to boot
<Ubuntspc> Miten ubuntus pysytyy asentamaan ohjelmia?
<barslow> tritium: sorry to sound like an idiot, but i am one
<barslow> what is that
<P13808> and theres no possible explanation i can think of
<Ubuntspc> Netinstaller ohjelmia?
<carvaka> is there a way to run xcode (macos) to run in ubuntu?
<tritium> barslow: a file.  Never mind.  Make sure there's nothing manually configured.
<tritium> !fi | Ubuntspc
<ubottu> Ubuntspc: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak: Yea its a bunch of blacklisted drivers
<pembo13> any way to get around Ubuntu misdetecting my wifi card? i have no idea how/what packages to remvoe
<barslow> tritium: checking now
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: ok, add the 3 lines that are in that post... starting w/ the # sign
<tritium> pembo13: how is it misdetecting it?
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: then save and reboot
<pembo13> tritium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766018, post 5 doesn't reference the thread
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak: Ohh I see, sorry bout that.
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: no prob,
<MooCow> cd /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/;./infobot dosent make it launch on startup either
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak: So now I restart?
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: yes
<CoolTrainer_Doug> ok brb!
<will01> im trying to automount a remote ftp folder, and im following this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97532 i know i need to somehow save the password so it can load without my input, any ideas as to how i would do that, or if a public key would work
<Flannel> MooCow: you don't need to CD to the directory first.  "/home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot" is the command you need to run.
<MooCow> ok
<MooCow> so just /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/;./infobot?
<Flannel> MooCow: no.
<P13808> how can i fix ubuntu so it actually works
<zaapiel> lol
<P13808> it just goes to a black screen after loading
<tritium> P13808: that question is too vague to mean anything.
<Flannel> MooCow: just /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot, no cd first.  Please read what people say.
<Commie_Jebus> how do resize a EXT3 partition
<Commie_Jebus> that my ubuntu is installed on
<Flannel> Commie_Jebus: any partition manager (gparted)
<kallie> Greetings, channel. I am having a bit of difficulty configuring X. Specifically, it is a headless system to be controlled via SSH forwarding. The $DISPLAY variable does not set on SSH login, and X will not start (no screens found) Could anyone possibly offer any insight on this?
<MooCow> Ok flannel. When i enter that command into the console, it dosent Launch the Script.
<Flannel> Commie_Jebus: you need a liveCD (can't resize mounted partitions)
<Commie_Jebus> Flannel, but its grayed out
<Flannel> MooCow: Then you have some other problem.
<Commie_Jebus> Flannel, but my CD-drive is broken
<MooCow> it works if i go ./infobot
<Scunizi> kallie: did you install a desktop? or just the text based server edition?
<kallie> just the server edition
<kallie> 8.04
<Scunizi> kallie: so when you ssh into the box you get a standard terminal prompt .. right?
<Flannel> MooCow: try this: `pwd`/infobot  does that work?
<MooCow> How would i fix the problem flannel
<MooCow> ill try
<kallie> yes
<P13808> i can load past grub and do the regualr system check, but after the loading screen passes, I can't get Ubuntu tto do anything since it just goes to a blank screen.
<Scunizi> kallie: but you'd like to have a gui?
<MooCow> including the quotes?
<kallie> i would like to forward the vmware server console over ssh
<kallie> that app only, but yes I would like a gui for that
<Flannel> MooCow: copy and paste.  Those are backticks (`) not quotes
<Scunizi> kallie: are you using vs. 1.x.x or beta version 2.x?
<MooCow> Yes,, the ticks make it work if im in the trunk directory
<kallie> VMware server 1.0.6
<AlexJP> it it possible to install google earth in ubuntu?
<tritium> AlexJP: yes
<Blaqlight> AlexJP: yes easily
<Flannel> MooCow: What does the pwd command return? paste it ehre (should be one line)
<tritium> AlexJP: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<MooCow> it started the script
<Flannel> MooCow: no.  pwd shouldn't start the script.
<pembo13> these random freezes are getting annoying
<Blaqlight> AlexJP: mine runs shoddily at best but its installed.
<kallie> Scunizi: VMware server 1.0.6
<MooCow> well, it did start the script.
<Scunizi> kallie: server console only runs in a gui.. if you use beta vs 2.x you can access it with Firefox from any machine as long as you use the right ip and port number on the address line.. to add a gui to the server .. do you like XFCE? gnome or kde?
<Flannel> MooCow: 'pwd' can't start the script
<tritium> MooCow: impossible.
<kallie> i prefer xfce
<MooCow> Ok, then First line after pwd is [     1] Loaded config infobot.config (45 items)
<CoolTrainer_Doug> IndyGunFreak: I still got the padlock error in startup and wireless isn't working, how cna I check if I did the blacklisting right?
<sayotte> GRAWWERRRRRRRRRRRRR
 * sayotte hates VMWare
<splinterhood> l
<Johnny> when ever i set eth0 to 192.168.1.2 so i can ssh into it after a few minutes it changes back
<kallie> is there a better alternative to vmware, sayotte?
<Scunizi> kallie: ok.. this command will install xubuntu.. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop..
<nogagplz> sayotte Virtualbox?
<Flannel> MooCow: type ctrl-c, then you should get a prompt.  then type 'pwd'
<nogagplz> kallie: Try Virtualbox?
<MooCow>  /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk
<Scunizi> kallie: is your use of vmware server for production use or to play with?
<kallie> for training mostly
<P13808> yay, i fixed it so i can boot
<kallie> i may eventually use it in production
<Scunizi> kallie: I'm running beta version 2.x.x RC1 and it works great.. I can access my win2kpro install from any machine with Firefox..
<sayotte> nogagplz: now there's an idea
<sayotte> I hadn't considered
<Flannel> MooCow: Now, pastebin this output: /home/michael/Desktop/newbloot/trunk/infobot  pastebin even the prompt and you typing the command
<kallie> nice
<kallie> i think they have the web interface available as an add-on for vmware server 1.x
<sayotte> I think you're right
<Scunizi> kallie: that's something that you can't do with the 1.x.x version.. you have to have vmware server running all each machine that needs access.
<sayotte> uh
<sayotte> you can definitely use a locally-run console and connect to a remote vmware serverd with 1.x.x
<kallie> hmm
<sayotte> and I believe there IS a web-interface available for 1.x.x
<IndyGunFreak> CoolTrainer_Doug: go back to the thread..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409247   then go bck to that modprobe list, and see if the items are there.
<sayotte> which is packaged separately
<kallie> i guess the goal I'm going for is to remotely manage the VMs from my mac
<Scunizi> kallie: it's true what sayotte says.. but you can't load the console on WinXP home edition if you need to.  That was one of the problems I ran into
<kallie> there is no vmware console for mac that I'm aware of
<MooCow> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28805/
<MooCow> OOPS
<MooCow> ignore that
<sayotte> Scunizi: I do it on WinXP Pro all the time
<legend2440> pembo13: regarding  the AR242x wifi card   read post #7  i guess the  AR242x is actually    AR5007    http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=766529
<Scunizi> kallie: thus version 2 beta comes to the rescue
<sayotte> and I really doubt there's a material difference between Home/Pro in that respect
<Scunizi> sayotte: XP pro works because it comes with IIS.. the home version doesn't
<pembo13> legend2440: yah got that far
<kallie> indeed, sounds like vmware server v2 is some cool stuff
<tritium> MooCow: have you not remembered how many times we reminded you of !enter last night?  Please pay attention to taht.
<pembo13> legend2440: can't figure out which how to to follow
 * sayotte facepalms
<tritium> that, even
<MooCow> Theres a major flaw in Ubotu
<MooCow> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28806/
<kallie> i had this stuff working on an old gentoo box for the longest time, but i can't seem to get it working on this new ubuntu one
<Scunizi> sayotte: you can hack xp home to work but it's much to much work.
<sayotte> Scunizi: the console is packaged separately from the server daemon, you're telling me the console requires IIS even if you aren't going to be connecting to a local server daemon?
<Flannel> MooCow: And... that works.  What's the problem?
<Scunizi> sayotte: yep. so says all the help at #vmware and other sources.
<MooCow> It dosent start up when i put it in the sessions starter
<sayotte> fair enough... dumb as @#)( but what else is new
<Scunizi> sayotte: that's why there're working on version 2.. to get rid of some of those limitations and include Mac.. lots more flexibility..
<MooCow> If I put the code in the session starter, should it work? And start the script?
<sayotte> and now .. .stoopid 2.0beta's web console is being a serious POS
<sayotte> constant timeouts, keeps bumping me back to the login screen
<magetfab> je parle francais
<tritium> !fr | magetfab
<ubottu> magetfab: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Scunizi> sayotte: I haven't had that problem at all.
<Flannel> MooCow: That's a separate problem entirely.  Please be specific when mentioning problems.  The problem isn't that the command doesn't work, but that it might not be working as a session thing.
<kallie> is a vmware console for mac in the works?
<sayotte> Scunizi: you're on hardy?
<MooCow> Ok...
<Scunizi> sayotte: AH hang on.. did you do the upgrade in the last couple of days?  if you aren't at RC1 then the older version is currently disabled until you upgrade.. Yep Hardy.
<MooCow> What should I do so that it starts up when the computer does?
<sayotte> I *just* installed it
<sayotte> maybe 40 minuets ago
<sayotte> minutes*
<sayotte> minuets would be considerably longer..
<tritium> sayotte: :)
<Scunizi> sayotte: and it was a recent download.. at least since the 17th of this month?
<sayotte> yeah, downloaded it earlier today
<dav1> hey guys, I need to install a nvidia driver and it tells me I need to exit x, how do I do this?
<sayotte> ... downloading the WinXP installer as well in case this completely fails
<sayotte> or in a better case, I can use the native binary console at least
<nogagplz> dav1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<Ahadiel> dav1, How are you installing the driver? I suggest you use either System => Preferences => Hardware Drivers, or install envyng-gtk
<Scunizi> sayotte: I did run into a problem on the initial install with access to the console and had to reinstall adding my login name as administrator.. "root" for uname wouldn't work.
<__yy_> dav1: press ctrl+alt+F1, login, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then install the driver, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, then ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the graphical world
<kyncani> dav1: nvidia is available in hardy, so you should not install from third-party sources, unless you know why
<sayotte> Scunizi: I did that first go-round
<sayotte> hmm
<sayotte> it seems to be speeding up
<Scunizi> sayotte: you might ask in #vmware and see if there's any help.  Did you uninstall vs. 1.x.x?
<sayotte> I wonder if maybe it's having to do a ton of work to generate a bunch of content which is slowly being cached upo
<sayotte> Scunizi: yeah, I'd installed all of 1.x.x under /opt and I blew it away completely after running the uninstaller
<sayotte> although
<sayotte> I didn't check to make sure all the kernel modules had been unloaded...
 * sayotte checks
<MooCow> Any idea about how I could start the IRC bot automatically when Ubuntu starts?
<sayotte> yeah, kernel is clean too
<Scunizi> weird..
<__yy_> MooCow: /etc/rc.local is a script that you can put commands to be run on boot in.
<sayotte> it is speeding up, maybe it will just un-break itself
 * sayotte crosses fingers
<sayotte> erm
 * sayotte sighs
<Sakura> couCou
<sayotte> brb
<fm54312> I am having some issues with sound and cant quite figure it out. does any one care to help?
<anom01y> oneony know what this means : Could not read device Could no lock device
<anom01y> I get that when I try to open a digital camera in konqueror
<MooCow> Whats the code for GUI SUDO Nautliss?
<Flannel> MooCow: What does that have to do with startup stuff?
<MooCow> I need permissions
<Flannel> MooCow: To do what? edit a file?
<legend2440> MooCow: gksudo nautilus
<MooCow> Yes flannel
<Flannel> MooCow: gksu "gedit /path/to/file"
 * Johnny np : THE DEPARTED
<C0p3rn1c> hi
<C0p3rn1c> I'm experiancing a serious driver bug here
<jussi01> C0p3rn1c: could you elaborate?
<MooCow> how do i change the execution bits of rc.local
<Johnny> monostone,
<C0p3rn1c> I have a geforce 6200 and when I finally get my nvidia driver to work, it suddenly doesnt work anymore when I reboot, without doing anything to the config
<Johnny> where mono go
<C0p3rn1c> this has happend 4 times already
<Jack_Sparrow> C0p3rn1c Sounds like you need to manually add your monitor info to the xorg.conf
<legend2440> MooCow: sudo chmod +x /etc/rc/local
<Ahadiel> C0p3rn1c, Have you used nvidia's tool to generate your xorg.conf? sudo nvidia-xconfig
<C0p3rn1c> yes
<legend2440> MooCow: sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<C0p3rn1c> my config is fine
<harpreet> i have vista/buntu, i want free space from vista to transfer to ubuntu, any help?
<C0p3rn1c> I saved the file when it was working
<Jack_Sparrow> C0p3rn1c Do you have a link to your monitors specs?
<legend2440> MooCow: are you sure its nor executable already?
<MooCow> Now that i edited the rc.local, and it's exe bits, do i just restart?
<legend2440> not
<Johnny> is there another mplayer video codec that is compatible with compiz
<C0p3rn1c> ehm not really , I have a philips 109E5
<zaapiel> we must kill the batman
<legend2440> MooCow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> zaapiel Please dont do that
<C0p3rn1c> oh wait your right, my config isnt correct anymore
<C0p3rn1c> I'll reverse the changes
<C0p3rn1c> to the correct ones
<jussi01> C0p3rn1c: How long ago was this installed?
<Andre_Gondim> how may I aply one patch?
<C0p3rn1c> I have bin running ubuntu for a few days
<C0p3rn1c> since my last reinstall
<harpreet> i have vista/buntu, i want free space from vista to transfer to ubuntu, any help?
<spadewarrior> Hello there. I have saved a file in Open Office in Microsoft Word XP/2000 format. The file only contains pictures. I was wondering if there is anyway I can test if this will display properly in Word, as I do not have a copy myself.
<HappyHater> harpreet, repartition
<Jack_Sparrow> C0p3rn1c http://paste.ubuntu.com/28811/        is what I would manually add to your xorg for the monitor section
<C0p3rn1c> ok I alterd the xorg conf?
<will01> is it possible to run a ftp server off a different port, say port 110?
<CupOBeans> hi all
<C0p3rn1c> ok Jack_Sparrow
<CupOBeans> I have a 160 GB ipod classic and was wondering what programs will run on ubuntu to allow me to convert video for the ipod and sync it on to the device
<bttb> Anybody knows why sysfsutils fail to change my cpufreq governor during boot? How can I check if /etc/init.d/sysfsutils was started?
<jussi01> !ipod | CupOBeans
<ubottu> CupOBeans: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<C0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow, but I don't have a lcd monitor
<mkquist> any suggestions for program to handle mutiple part rar files?
<nellery> what version of GNOME is shipped with Hardy?
<fwaokda> how can I get the wireless notification applet without the other applets that come with the notification applet?
<daanesro1> tengo un problema, resulta que tengo ubuntu 7.10 en mi portatil y cuando actualizo, el pakete language-pack-fr-base demora demaciado en configura, en la parte donde dice "configurando locas //  fr_be.utf-8"
<legend2440> nellery: version     2.22.2
<Jack_Sparrow> C0p3rn1c http://www.retrevo.com/search/v2/jsp/downloadPage.jsp?doc=e637b3db1255f9c7a65ab10aaaedfc25&q=Philips+109E5           for your pdf
<daxroc> Is it possible to open .etd drm pdf files on ubuntu , Nightmare I seem to have bought a digital paper weight :<
<daanesro1> alguien me puede ayudar??
<will01> is it possible to access an ftp server over port 110?
<Andre_Gondim> how may i aply this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10888124/encoding.patch
<putterson> I just copied my disk to a new disk with the command "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda conv=noerror,sync bs=4k" and now in GParted it says "Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock" for the new disk
<MooCow> Ok, the bot still fails to launch at startup.
<P13808> whats a .deb file?
<Jack_Sparrow> putterson Did you pull the original disk out?
<Jack_Sparrow> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Flannel> !deb | P13808
<ubottu> P13808: please see above
 * Flannel pays better attention.
<putterson> Jack_Sparrow, not yet, I am still using a livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> putterson dd copies everything including uuid's and can cause an issue for you
<jisatsu> what package should I install to get the API man pages (stat/fstat for example)?
<putterson> Jack_Sparrow, I was worried about that but people reassured me
<daanesro1> anybody know about the dell with ubuntu and language-pack-fr-base actualization??
<putterson> Jack_Sparrow, what should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> putterson If you have both in the system. it can and will be a problem at some point
<legend2440> CupOBeans: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-convert-videos-to-ipod-smartphone.html
<kevinO> how do i install ubuntu over a network
<putterson> Jack_Sparrow, If I take the other out will it be fine?
<Jack_Sparrow> putterson pull the orig, move the copy to master and boot
<MooCow> Flannel: Warning, failure to execute script. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/28812/.
<putterson> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<P13808> hello
<CupOBeans> thanks legend2440
<P13808> does a deb require internet to use?
<Flannel> P13808: no
<P13808> ok
<RudyValencia> Hi. Two things: first, how do I lower the resolution of the login screen; and second, how do I add fonts to Ubuntu?
<Flannel> MooCow: that's an issue with the script.  It's looking for an include file locally, which isn't the same place when run from the terminal/daemon.  You should ask in #perl, they'll probably be able to help you.
<legend2440> !fonts | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<C0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow, yes thats my monitor, so you are still sure I should use that lcd config?
<Jack_Sparrow> C0p3rn1c Use that info and the template I gave you to make your own xorg monitor section
<kallie> WOOHOO! I got it!
<C0p3rn1c> ah ok
<kallie> ...by copying the sshd_config file from the gentoo box
<C0p3rn1c> the last time my drivers where working the xorg.conf looked like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28813/
<legend2440> !fixres > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> C0p3rn1c I would sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings then put your old xorg back into place
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps....  I got a buddy tryin to install on a box with 128 Mg of ram..  does he need to know anything specail?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY Yes, dont bother
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY or try xubuntu
<CaBlGuY> Hey Jack_Sparrow *waves*   what are his options?
<IndyGunFreak> or upgrade your ram.. a PC that old, you can probably buy 512mb of ram on Ebay for $20
<RudyValencia> OK, now how do I make the login screen a lower resolution (e.g. 1024x768)?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY look up
<CaBlGuY> *reads*
<Flannel> CaBlGuY: You need the alternate CD to install
<CaBlGuY> Flannel: or the minimal CD image..
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: even thent hough, how well will the OS run once installed?
<sinan> there is always read/write on my harddisk, even when i am doing nothing. what could be the reason? how can i find what process is doing tihs, and how to fix it?
<ragadab> good day. cant use my bluetooth mighty mouse - get strange behaviour. In bluetooth manager i see it only few seconds after clicking. i try and set it trusted, but it dont work, what you say?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: It won't run spectacularly, but it will run.
<Flannel> CaBlGuY: yes, minimal is alternate CD minus packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> sinan tracker
<sinan> Jack_Sparrow: it's disabled
<CaBlGuY> ok, gotcha..
<henux> Hello. Problems with downloading pictures from a digital camera: When I plug in the camera to my Linux laptop, the dialog appears, asking me if I want to import. I click "Import" but nothing happens. How do I inspect the problem?
<legend2440> RudyValencia: read post #2   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: and by "run" I mean... you wouldn't want to use it without stripping it down (or installing xubuntu)
<Jack_Sparrow> sinan Just my first thought..
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: yeah, i still think just hopping on ebay and getting ram for it would be best.. could probably be done very cheap, I got ram for an old box I have, and upgraded it from 256, to 1gig, for $24
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak Big difference between will it run, and it it useable on an everyday system
<henux> Any ideas? If you have, please tell me and we will be best friends from there after.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: yea i figure it would run.. i'm just not sure if it would be tolerable.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak not really
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<RudyValencia> My xorg.conf doesn't have that info in it
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: may be a call for GOS
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak where did I hide my Kick button.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: :)..lol
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: serious though, it has some fairly low sys. requirements
<IndyGunFreak> but probably more than 128
<legend2440> RudyValencia: you have to add it this might be clearer   http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak Adding ram is the best choice
<IndyGunFreak> yeah
<henux> Hello. Problems with downloading pictures from a digital camera: When I plug in the camera to my Linux laptop, the dialog appears, asking me if I want to import. I click "Import" but nothing happens. How do I inspect the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> CaBlGuY: what type of ram does that system take?
<henux> Ok, I guess I need to log into Windows to import my pics then.
<meoblast001> hi
<henux> Laters
<meoblast001> i broke my computer
<henux> lol
<henux> Bad luck, buddy
<henux> Brb
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: you're gonna have to explain the problem better than that.
<meoblast001> i messed up compiz-fusion
<meoblast001> and like.... i set window opacity to 0
<meoblast001> and icant see any windows
<z3r0> asd
<meoblast001> and i uninstalled compiz
<z3r0> sorry
<meoblast001> and it still does that
<onnix> #freadom
<Xaero_Vincent> hi... does anyone here play the The Sims on ubuntu with the game that comes with Mandrake 8.1 Game Edition?
<meoblast001> so im in console finch right now
<meoblast001> i really screwed up my computer and i think im gonna need a new one
<Dr_willis> there was no need to uninstall compiz. You could of just disabled it.
<fwaokda> ha
<Dr_willis> or reset all the settings.
<meoblast001> Dr_willis: odnt know how to do either
<meoblast001> Dr_willis: and i deleted .compiz
<meoblast001> Dr_willis: no luck
<CaBlGuY> IndyGunFreak:  not sure on the ram, it's a buddies system and it's not his home box....  so, *shrugs*
<Dr_willis> try .config/compiz perhaps.
<meoblast001> Dr_willis: and now usplash kills and goes to a terminal just a few seconds before finishing ever since i did cnt+alt+f1
<IndyGunFreak> CaBlGuY: well, ram on old systems, can be had very cheap on Ebay, i'd look there, and max it out.
<C0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow, but are you sure it's my monitor? I don't think so, i just keep getting low-grafics mode
<Dr_willis> But it sounds like you started doing 'weird' things.. so i cant guess at the state your system is in.
<meoblast001> =(
<CaBlGuY> IndyGunFreak:  I can get ram @ the Good Will computer store for dirt cheap..  but thanks.
<meoblast001> i'll try that .config/compiz
<Dr_willis> removing compiz - can cause 'issues'
<Dr_willis> you may wish to reinstall it meoblast001
<IndyGunFreak> CaBlGuY: ok, then that would be an option to...
<CaBlGuY> Dr_willis:  no, removing Compiz is the 1st thing I do after an install..
<CaBlGuY> I had that crap...   so, I do away with it right off the bat..  and no issues..
<P13808> theres no sound on ubuntu.  How do i find out my sound card type to get a driver for it.
<CaBlGuY> ok, im off guys..  thanks for the help.
<CaBlGuY> c-ya Jack_Sparrow..  *waves*
<soundray> !sound > P13808
<ubottu> P13808, please see my private message
<LordMetroid> This Ubuntu is way to memory demanding
<amonkey> I'm trying to install grub because when i install vista it got wiped out. I tried root(hd0,0) but when i run setup(hd0) i get an error 17 can't mount disk. what can i do to restore grub to its former glory?
<LordMetroid> Does xubuntu require less?
<Flannel> LordMetroid: yes
<soundray> P13808: lspci is usually the way to find out about your sound hardware
<LordMetroid> How so?
<Flannel> LordMetroid: What do you mean how so?
<soundray> amonkey: could it be just that you're leaving out the space in the command, before (hd0)?
<C0p3rn1c> is there anyone here experianced with wine? I have a problem with running office 2007
<Flannel> C0p3rn1c: Try #winehq
<amonkey> soundray: no, i typed it correctly
<C0p3rn1c> Flannel, ok thx
<LordMetroid> Flannel, I've never even looked at anything but plain Ubuntu so what is it with XUbuntu that makes it require less memory?
<shindig> having trouble playing sound from video divx or dvd in  VLC and Totem everything else seem to play sound fine. any one have any ideas as to what i should look for?
<windmill> Hi, I just tried to dist-upgrade (7.10 to 8.04) using the update manager and it's got stuck at generating locals... en_AU.UTF-8...  Any idea what I should do?
<Holgi> hab ubuntu installiert
<Flannel> LordMetroid: It uses XFCE instead of gnome, and uses different programs that require less memory.
<Flannel> !de | Holgi
<P13808> hello
<soundray> !de | Holgi
<ubottu> Holgi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> P13808: did you get what I said?
<Holgi> i know
<meoblast> ok im back
<meoblast> and in GNOME
<LordMetroid> Hm, I've liked gnome... Seems like this newest of versions though iss way tooo much for what my poor laptop with 256MiB can handle
<meoblast> Dr_whatshisname
<windmill> Has anyone else every tried distro-upgrade? has it ever worked?
<meoblast> err
<meoblast> Dr_willis rather
<g06|in> windmill: worked for what?
<Scunizi> LordMetroid: it's easy to install the xfce desktop even with standard ubuntu gnome installed.. just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" in a terminal.
<Flannel> LordMetroid: You'll find XFCE and gnome look/behave similarly in many aspects
<Flannel> windmill: It does work
<soundray> windmill: I suggest you kill the upgrade process and start it again
<windmill> g06|in, it's got stuck, is my system screwed?
<soundray> windmill: most probably not
<meoblast> i uninstalled compiz but my windows are still see through
<g06|in> windmill: stuck - explain!
<meoblast> how?
<adamcube> Hey all. Could someone please talk me through getting an NTFS volume to automount on startup?
<Scunizi> meoblast: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<meoblast> Scunizi: no... i uninstalled it previous..... before gdm started
<aguitel> meoblast, metacity --replace
<Scunizi> meoblast: of.. in that case read aguitel 'l line..
<meoblast> Scunizi: i like my windows see through.... but i dont know why they would be if i dont have compiz-fusion any more
<soundray> !ntfs > adamcube
<ubottu> adamcube, please see my private message
<windmill> g06|in, well I'm trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy. I used the upgrade manager and it downloaded all the packages them it stared installing but it got to gtenerating locales and stopped
<windmill> it says 8 mins to go
<soundray> windmill: did you get what I said?
<windmill> and has done for about an hour
<windmill> soundray, kill it from the terminal?
<P13808> is there amyone on this channel?
<soundray> windmill: yes, or by clicking the X button
<meoblast> what do i do if usplash ends a few seconds before its supposed to
<meoblast> ?
<windmill> soundray, I'll try that next if no one come up with anything
<soundray> P13808: yes, and I've responded to your question twice
<windmill> which it looks like they might not
<soundray> windmill: it's the way to go -- your upgrade process will recover
<windmill> soundray, it does seem to be using 100% cpu
<P13808> sorry, every message just appeared at once
<soundray> windmill: if upgrade-manager doesn't continue, you can fix it from the command line
<windmill> soundray, ok I'll try it
<soundray> P13808: it's called lag
<windmill> soundray, oh there is no close button
<soundray> windmill: no X button on the right of the top window bar?
<windmill> no
<Bersa> hi ppl. anybody uses pcsx2?
<P13808> yeah, but the lag is crazy on mine and the lag indicator says there very little
<soundray> windmill: your window manager may have crashed
<Lvl21nerd> can someone answer a question for me really quick....just something im curious about
<kevinO> hello doesn anyone know how i can run dnsmasq on hardy?
<soundray> !ask | Lvl21nerd
<ubottu> Lvl21nerd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<windmill> soundray, other programs seem fine
<soundray> windmill: do a 'sudo killall update-manager' on the command line then
<Lvl21nerd> why is it that sometimes i cannot access my NTFS Hard Drive from my Ubuntu drive....then other times i can
<windmill> soundray, ok
<soundray> Lvl21nerd: it won't work if you haven't shut down Windows cleanly, or when you've hibernated Windows instead of shutting it down.
<Lvl21nerd> hmmm
<windmill> soundray, update-manager: no process killed
<Lvl21nerd> k well it tells me i can do a command line thing where i can force access but i dont want to have to do that
<Lvl21nerd> i have access now but i know last night i couldnt get access at all
<windmill> soundray, the process taking up 99% cpu is called localedef
<meoblast> how do you restart compiz-fusion?
<soundray> Lvl21nerd: if you have that trouble, you have the choice of forcing it, or booting Windows and doing a clean shutdown
<P13808> how do you force it
<Lvl21nerd> k ty soundray
<soundray> windmill: is it still showing the update-manager window?
<Lvl21nerd> its a long code to put in
<Lvl21nerd> well not so much of a code as a butt-ass long command string
<windmill> soundray, yes, the window is titled distribution upgrade
<legend2440> windmill: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<soundray> Lvl21nerd: it's not that long, and please express yourself professionally here.
<Lvl21nerd> sorry
<legend2440> windmill: As a workaround, "sudo killall locale-gen" allows the installation to continue
<Lvl21nerd> whats the pidgin alternative....supposed to be actually better than pidgin?
<sdtr443w> Did user management change in the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?  The "Users and Groups" tool doesn't list any users.
<soundray> !cookie | legend2440
<ubottu> legend2440: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<legend2440> !beer | soundray
<ubottu> soundray: Beer is always appreciated.
<windmill> legend2440, that is exactly the bug I'm seeing
<soundray> sdtr443w: it changed in that it uses policykit now. Can you see/use the Unlock button?
<soundray> :) legend2440
<sdtr443w> soundray: Yeah I'm unlocked.
<epifanio> hi
<simard> if I define in /etc/shorewall/interfaces that: net eth0 and net wlan0, does it allow these two interfaces (on the same zone) to have different ip addresses ?
<sdtr443w> It's not that I can't edit users or groups, I just don't have any users up on the list at all.
<_MrPink2007_> Hey, this is probably a really dumb question, but when I try to select multiple files by holding control it grabs the current window to move it arround, is that a compiz setting or where can I set control back to the "normal" way of selecting multiple single files?
<soundray> sdtr443w: that's strange -- I think you may be looking at a bug
<epifanio> i'm having a problem using cmake, after update to 8.04, tring to ue the command "ccmake .."  it ask me to install cmake ... but it is already installed :-/
<epifanio> *tring to use
<soldieruk400> hi all
<dop182> hi
<soundray> epifanio: is /usr/bin/ccmake present?
<sdtr443w> soundray: I have some users listed in /etc/passwd.  One is my normal account and one is for svn, which is not formatted the same as my user account.  Maybe it's choking on that...
<soldieruk400> does any one know how to set up dual screen without making the laptop screen masive
<harpreet> i have unallocated space in my pc from vista that i want to use in linux, how can i achieve that?
<epifanio> soundray:  no it isn't
<soundray> epifanio: see if 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install cmake' fixes it
<epifanio> ok
<windmill> I should have know better than to try and upgrade from distro to distro, I should have learnt from my fedora days, stuff always breaks
<soundray> harpreet: you need to create a partition in that space, or add it to an existing partition. You can use gparted
<_MrPink2007_> Hey, this is probably a really dumb question, but when I try to select multiple files by holding control it grabs the current window to move it arround, is that a compiz setting or where can I set control back to the "normal" way of selecting multiple single files?
<soundray> windmill: did legend2440's hint not help?
<windmill> Seems like chucking in the CD and wiping the whole partition is the only reliable method
<windmill> soundray, there are some workarounds and fixes on that page
<edoggy> hello, im REALLY NEW to linux and am using ubuntu and have a few questions to ask about my ati radeon and using  the catalyst center for my svideo out
<soundray> windmill: upgrades work very well in general.
<harpreet> soundray, i checked i have gpart installed but it does not come under system > administration
<edoggy> if anyoen can help me in a 1on1 please do
<Majost> Does anyone know which app adds the "Original-Maintainer" line to the changes file of a package?
<windmill> soundray, I'm not really sure what the fixes really do though
<soundray> windmill: so why don't you apply those before you go down the fresh install route?
<windmill> soundray, they sound a bit half assed
<soundray> harpreet: it's called gparted -- gpart is something else
<legend2440> edoggy: what model Radeon?
<Flannel> Majost: you might ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Majost> Flannel: Thanks. =)
<edoggy> having trouble with my ati radeon can anyone help me ? message me please =)
<soldieruk400> hi all i have an acer 9300 laptop and an acer p193w 19 inch monitor the probelmb is when i try to use a dual moniture set up my desctop on the laptop goes huge and my acer monitor looks prity crap.Any ideas ?
<LordMetroid> okej now when I have done apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, then what?
<bumbl3b33> hey i have a kind of weird question where can i find all the worms?
<harpreet> soundray, i checked gparted is not available in synaptec
<bumbl3b33> the script of them the code..
<simard> lol
<harpreet> soundray synaptic*
<edoggy> ati radeon 9500
<soundray> !info gparted | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<sdtr443w> Oh great I'm getting the "sudo: no passwd entry or root!" stuff
<windmill> soundray, you know I think I might be ubuntu psychic because I sorta knew this was gunna break
<bumbl3b33> where can i find the source code for every worm and simular code?
<soundray> harpreet: it's in main, so if you're not seeing it, something is wrong with your package list. Hit the Reload button
<Chousuke> bumbl3b33: worm?
<Flannel> bumbl3b33: That's offtopic here.  Please ask somewhere else.  Thanks.
<bumbl3b33> yes all of them im looking for source codes
<ragadab> guys, need advice, why bluetooth mouse dont work - only see it in bluetooth manager when click
<LordMetroid> How do I configure to start xfce instead of gnome now when I installed it?
<bumbl3b33> there is one particular one im looking ofr
<bumbl3b33> for
<bumbl3b33> but i cant say it
<soundray> LordMetroid: you choose the session at the login window
<Flannel> bumbl3b33: Please take your question elsewhere, thanks.
<bumbl3b33> no
<LordMetroid> okay, brb]
<bumbl3b33> there is more than 1000 ppl in here some1 knows
<harpreet> soundray, i am logged in KDE would that make a difference?
<simard> bumbl3b33: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#believe5
<simard> ah crap
<soldieruk400> i need help :O(
<simard> :)
<_MrPink2007_> Hey, this is probably a really dumb question, but when I try to select multiple files by holding control it grabs the current window to move it arround, is that a compiz setting or where can I set control back to the "normal" way of selecting multiple single files?
<soundray> sdtr443w: your /etc/passwd seems to be messed up
<sdtr443w> soundray: I'd say . . .
<soundray> sdtr443w: do you want to put it up on a pastebin?
<mik3> hm
<threedee> how to find the version(s) of opengl installed
<LordMetroid> This doesn't look all that bad at all!
<m1r> hello
<harpreet> soundray, i tried through terminal and the errors come are /var/lib/dpkg/ (unable to lock)
<soundray> _MrPink2007_: normally, the Alt key is configured to do that. Can you do multiple selections with Alt-Mouse?
<sdtr443w> soundray: my /etc/passwd is up at http://paste.ubuntu.com/28829/
<Spliffer_GL> does someone have an idea what to do after installing 8.04. and getting "non-system disk, press any key" when grub should be loading? ubuntu installed on usb stick as well as grub
<soundray> harpreet: quit synaptic and try again
<_MrPink2007_> soundray: No I can't
<soundray> sdtr443w: that's way too few entries
<sdtr443w> I'm reading that going into single user mode might get me a shot at editing the file.
<LordMetroid> But it is hardly like the ubuntu I remember
<soundray> sdtr443w: yes, it would
<sdtr443w> soundray: I'm thinking that user management tool nuked it TBH.  I was using sudo just before running that thing.
<_MrPink2007_> shift + Mouse does what its supposed to do, selecting everything from current file to clicked file, Alt doesn't seem to do anything and Control grabs the window so I can move it arround
<soundray> LordMetroid: it's not supposed to be
<harpreet> soundray, it says package may be missing or gparted has no installation candidate
<LordMetroid> I know
<tyler__>  help i cant get my computer to download codecs or plugins
<soundray> harpreet: have you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<tyler__> for video
<soundray> !medibuntu | tyler__
<ubottu> tyler__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<harpreet> soundray, yes i did
<sdtr443w> Well shoot how do I rebuild me /etc/passwd then?  I have no idea what all the users are for all the little daemons et al
<soundray> sdtr443w: hope you have a backup of /etc/passwd
<tyler__> iv done it before
<sdtr443w> soundray: No I don't; I haven't ever edited after installing Ubuntu
<soundray> sdtr443w: you may be able to reconstruct it from a live system's copy
<sdtr443w> Gah
<soundray> sdtr443w: you don't believe in backups, then?
<sdtr443w> I don't have some backup system in place for this thing yet.
<tyler__> is there a way to download a player with them for ubuntu
<CupOBeans> is there a good auto backup solution for ubuntu? where i can schedule them
<sdtr443w> I got this problem while trying to set up a back up for some source code I was editing, go figure.
<Flannel> !backup | CupOBeans
<ubottu> CupOBeans: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<soundray> tyler__: no, you get a package from the medibuntu repo. Read the link ubottu sent
<soundray> harpreet: please try switching to another Ubuntu mirror via System-Administration-Software Sources
<soldieruk400> anyone know how to set up a laptop and monitor as a dual set up ?
<LordMetroid> This is still to slow though
<LordMetroid> What the hell happen between 6.10 and 8.04 I can't use the laptop as I once did
<soundray> soldieruk400: try via System-Preferences-Screen Resolution. If that's insufficient, 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<soundray> LordMetroid: no swearing please
<sdtr443w> Yeah I had to type in the root password to unlock the user management tool.  Ever since that point I have had sudo problems.  I think that tool nuked them :(
<soundray> LordMetroid: find out what's hogging your CPU
<soundray> sdtr443w: root password?
<rixth> How would I use grep to find lines in a file that have 550 or 421 in them?
<sdtr443w> soundray: Yes--I clicked the unlock button to access the users and groups.  After that it listed no users, but it was unlocked (unlock button was checked and greyed out)
<harpreet> soundray its working now, i had to update source list (backed up first)
<soundray> rixth: egrep '550|421' filename
<Spliffer_GL> does someone have an idea what to do after installing 8.04. and getting "non-system disk, press any key" when grub should be loading? ubuntu installed on usb stick as well as grub
<soundray> harpreet: I told you to update the sources list, and you said you had
<soundray> sdtr443w: you don't use a root password on Ubuntu
<sdtr443w> Gah you know what I mean
<sdtr443w> The security password for doing sudo work
<harpreet> soundray, i meant i just did now through software sources, when you said
<rixth> soundray, what I want to pipe in data from tail -f?
<skylighter> what does apt stand for in apt-get ?
<th0r> sdtr443w, that should be your password if you are the original user
<soundray> rixth: tail -f filename | egrep '550|421'
<sdtr443w> Well I guess I'll burn an 8.04 CD in Windows and try to restore off of that
<nemesaiko> hello
<rixth> soundray, thanks
<nemesaiko> hello all
<soundray> skylighter: it doesn't stand for anything now. Historically, it's 'advanced package tool'
<tyler__> when i put my password in sudo and hit enter terminal goes to a new line insted of sudo
<sdtr443w> Yes the password worked so much as it took the list of groups that were gray and made them black, but no users were listed.  Going back in the tool again, I have neither users nor groups
<nemesaiko> alquine habla español
<skylighter> thanks
<nemesaiko> alquien habla español
<soundray> tyler__: if you want a root shell, use 'sudo -i'
<th0r> tyler__, sudo should precede a command you want to execute as root
<harpreet> soundray, i am afraid that i do not do anything wrong through partition editor,  so i make the unallocated space ext3 right? and how do i make that space join my current /
<meoblast> hi.... my comptuer is currently shutting down like Fedora so im uploading a video of the problem so maybe someone can help
<Guest70122> hey, i''ve got a question
<sdtr443w> okay I guess I have to burn an 8.04 live CD so I can try to recover some default /etc/passwd and /etc/group stuff
<soundray> harpreet: if you're creating a new partition in that space, you can't join it with your /
<skylighter> I installed Nexuiz via Add/Remove application, but it is not the latest version.  I did apt-get update Nexuiz and it says there are no updates.  Am I using this wrong or has the repo not been modified yet?
<meoblast> until this is done..... how do i get usplash to work on shutdown?
<meoblast> it shuts down while displaying the terminal currently
<Guest70122> i\ve got ubuntu 8.04 - i want to protect single dir (catalog) by password in nautilus - how to do that?
<soundray> harpreet: if you're creating a new partition, you have to mount it in order to use it. Look at the factoid:
<soundray> !fstab > harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet, please see my private message
<tyler__> it goes to a new line not to the command
<nemesaiko> ALGUN hispano
<Guest70122> anybody?
<LhiQuer> as you can see, it takes no time at all to completely reinstall ubuntu
<kenami> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LhiQuer> 20 mins
<Coo> !fr
<soundray> skylighter: Ubuntu tends to provide tried and tested software instead of the bleeding edge
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<soundray> skylighter: you can check the backports and proposed repository for more recent (and somewhat more risky) packages
<soundray> *repositories
<soundray> !backports > skylighter
<Coo> !fdisk > Coo
<ubottu> skylighter, please see my private message
<ubottu> coo, please see my private message
<LordMetro> Hmm, changing to xfce didn't help, unpluggin my usb WLAN adapter and plugin in a wire didn't help neither
<soundray> LordMetroid: find out if something is hogging your CPU. trackerd does that sometimes
<tyler__> it goes to a new line not to the command
<soundray> tyler__: what command?
<pan03434> is it ok to shutdown fluxbox in console?
<soundray> tyler__: what are you trying to do?
<tyler__> soundray :sudo
<_MrPink2007_> soundray: And yet Ubuntu shipped out with FF 3.0 which isn't really "tested" :-P
<soundray> tyler__: what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> _MrPink2007_ We did extensive testing as it was a special case and wanted by many many people
<Guest70122> i\ve got ubuntu 8.04 - i want to protect single dir (catalog) by password in nautilus - how to do that?
<soundray> _MrPink2007_: it's very well tested under Ubuntu. BTW, they'll never make everybody happy, whatever they choose to do.
<Flannel> Guest70122: Are regular permissions not enough?
<_MrPink2007_> Nah I am happy with FF 3.0, and it works well... it was just more of a point, that there are the usual exceptions to the rule ;)
<dude__> i need help setting up the accelerated drivers for my nvidia card.  It worked before (ubuntu, latest version) but I guess the drivers went corrupt (pc would freeze at nvidia splash screen and had static lines or noise running all over it).  I go to the add/remove program and select the restricted drivers, restart the machine, but I still can't get the drivers to work.  Any help please?
<soundray> _MrPink2007_: it was a superfluous comment, considering that I said "tends to..."
<meoblast> how do i make usplash actually work when shutting down my computer
<meoblast> ?
<USN1520> hello all, any ideas on using a UM 150 usb modem in ubuntu?  My laptop sees it as a mass storage device
<C0p3rn1c> dude__, what model do you have?
<Dameon> Why is there no means for moving X clients between servers or at least displaying a 'locked' screen when a remote viewer (such as VNC) connects - i havent found a solution anywhere near as good as windows remote desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> USN1520 I remember something like.. you need to blacklist the mass storage function for ub to see it as a mode,..  I dont have a clue where I read that
<pan03434> is it ok to shutdown ubuntu through console in fluxbox?
<darksidedelayue> Can you run FFXI though wine while using the latest version of ubuntu/wine?
<meoblast> guess im gonna toy around with it on my own
<pan03434> sudo shutdown -h now?
<arooni_____> ubuntu hardy is crashing 2-3 times a day (usually freezing up when say firefox crashes or memory usage goes high)?  is this normal?  how to fix?
<dude__> C0p3rn1c, I don't remember for sure but I know it's in the 9000 range.  It's above the 8800
<USN1520> thanks Jack_Sparrow; that is a start
<orgthingy> hi
<soundray> pan03434: it's okay. You will lose unsaved data in any application running under fluxbox
<orgthingy> how can I start tor/privoxy?!
<pan03434> oh ok
<orgthingy> when I installed it, i used it a bit, then turned of my pc
<Jack_Sparrow> USN1520 Let me see if I saved a bookmark or anything useful
<pan03434> equivilant to shuting down regularly ok
<kriss> arooni_____, try to run the memtest
<pan03434> gotcha
<orgthingy> now, it doesnt seem to work
<orgthingy> or, how can I start it?
<dfgas> is there a inittab anymore and if so where is it?
<alex1> hi guys. how can i append to the $PATH variable such that it sticks next time I log in?
<soundray> !upstart > dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas, please see my private message
<nogagplz> darksidedelayue: Not only is that nothing to do with Ubuntu, this isn't even the place to ask. Check http://appdb.winehq.org
<arooni_____> kriss, memtest86?  DOES THAT come with live cd?
<soundray> alex1: for you personally, or system-wide?
<C0p3rn1c> dude__, I also have problems with these nvidia drivers, I have a 6200 myself
<alex1> soundray, for me, or whichever is easiest
<C0p3rn1c> dude__, you could try envy?
<C0p3rn1c> but it dident work for me :(
<kriss> arooni_____, it should be accessible through grub when it loads, but if you haven't installed ubuntu you might have a bad media
<Willy> hola
<arooni_____> i have installed ubuntu
<soundray> alex1: $HOME/.bashrc (personal), /etc/environment (system-wide)
<dude__> I dunno they worked before but for some reason they'd go corrupt all of a sudden
<kriss> arooni_____, otherwise you could have some bad hardware
<arooni_____> kriss, is there only one memory test?  do you reccommedn one?
<carlos> hi, does anyone know how to make web cams work on kopete?
<dude__> and the #nvidia chan is being retarded, nobody's responsive.
<kriss> arooni_____, do you have ubuntu installed or do you run from live-cd?
<alex1> soundray, ok. and next time I log in, I won't have to run from the shell, right?
<tyler__> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<soundray> alex1: right
<adamcube> Could anyone help me with setting the default application for a file type. I'd like video files to open with MPlayer rather than with Totem.
<alex1> soundray, thanks!
<ionstorm> the latest updates screwed up my video
<arooni_____> kriss, have it installed
<ionstorm> nvidia-settings says nvidia not loaded after latest updates?!?!?
<carlos> could anyone help with making webcams work on kopete?
<kriss> arooni_____, then the memtest should be avalible when you power on your computer via. grub
<soundray> adamcube: right-click on one of the files, go to Properties, select MPlayer on the Open With... tab
<askand> Will tracker be re-enabled from default in Intrepid? Anyone knows? :)
<GeekSquadSF> anyone know of a way to download the codecs to play mp3's and avi files? im deployed and internet is only available to certain computers... I wanna transfer them via usb bug
<C0p3rn1c> dude__, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<askand> Sorry wrong channel
<kriss> carlos, have you checked to see if your webcam is found by the system and handled correctly?
<adamcube> Ah, fantastic. Thanks soundray.
<arooni_____> kriss, is the memtest only one test?  which one would you say to run?
<carlos> kriss, it does see the webcam
<turings_bane> -> adamcube  ....  system -> preferences -> preferred apps
<C0p3rn1c> afk
<kriss> arooni_____, i would say just run one and let it check your computer
<dude__> whoah
<kriss> arooni_____, if its avaible on grub at boot up it should work
<adamcube> Thanks turings_bane
<arooni_____> i'm getting really pissed off when it happens ;(
<kriss> carlos, do you have the correct permissions for using the web cam?
<kriss> arooni_____, could be you have some bad hardware
<RudyValencia> How do I make the login screen a lower resolution (e.g. 1024x768)? I looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192 and it says to change the resolutions in xorg.conf, but my xorg.conf looks nothing like the one in the forum messages.
<dude__> I just typed in nvidia-xconfig and it says "VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.  ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.  ??
<carlos> kriss, im not sure, it does work in properties of the webcam though
<soundray> RudyValencia: gdm will use the resolution you set via 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<kriss> carlos, what error messages do you get?
<RudyValencia> Oh, that's how I change it?
<turings_bane> -> adamcube soundray is right .. that is the proper way of doing it.
<soundray> dude__: 'gksudo nvidia-xconfig'
<carlos> kriss, it doesnt show any error messages, it just doesnt work, no boxes come up the side to show a loading cam
<earthsound> can someone help me repair my grub installation?
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<soundray> earthsound: what's wrong with it?
<dude__> soudray, why 'gksudo'?  Isn't it 'sudo'?
<earthsound> i had 2 drives on this machine: 1 IDE (w/ windows) and 1 SATA (w/ an NTFS partition and a /, /home and swap partitions, with kubuntu 8.04 installed)
<RudyValencia> gksudo is for GUI applications
<Flannel> dude__: gksu (and gksudo) are for graphical programs
<earthsound>  the SATA drive was going bad, so I replaced it. as I didn't need anything off the old kubuntu install, I decided to just install 8.04.1 (from a desktop cd) fresh on the 2nd (new) drive
<dude__> ohh cool
<blue112> Hello everyone
<soundray> dude__: use gksudo for graphical programs, sudo ONLY for cli ones (not sure if nvidia-xconfig is graphical or not, so gksudo was the safe choice)
<earthsound>  I got to the partitioning part of the installation, and resized the existing partition on the new SATA HD, using the end for the kubuntu install
<kriss> carlos, if it doesnt give any error messages im not sure whats wrong, try to look on kopete's websites or something
<earthsound>  after successfully partitioning, copying files, etc, it spit the CD out and I rebooted but was greeted by an GRUB Error 22 instead of a boot menu
<dude__> ok
<blue112> Is there a way I could connect by ssh to a friend who can't open the port 22 ?
<earthsound> I restarted, w/ the CD in, and was going to go through the install process again to make sure everything was set up correctly the first time. when I got to the partition section of the install, i saw that everything looked good
<carlos> kriss, ok, thanks for trying
<xfm> hi all
<earthsound>  the new HD had an NTFS partition, an ext3, and a swap partition...so I cancelled the install and it went ahead and booted into kubuntu, where I am now
<earthsound> but, i don't know if I'm running off the cd or the hd...how can I tell?
<cYmen> what do i need to install to get nepomuk?
<Harley^> I have an Apple Ipod U2 that is brand new. It has never been plugged in to charge on a computer before. I unwrapped it and plugged it into a UbuntuStudio PC and its been sitting for about four hours now. On its screen its flashing a circle with a bar through it that says Do Not Disconnect. Has anyone here set up an Apple Ipod U2 in Ubuntu befoire or could someone suggest what I can do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthsound open a term and type whoami
<xfm> is the iphone compatible with ubuntu?
<earthsound> it says ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> earthsound You are running live
<blue112> Is there a way I could connect by ssh to a friend who can't open the port 22 ?
<Harley^> xfm the USB connection is. It is recognized
<meoblast001> how do i make usplash work?
<earthsound> that's what I thought
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Harley^> xfm - Nautilus recognizes the Ipod U2
<soundray> blue112: you can run ssh via another port using the -P option. Your friend would still have to run sshd
<firefox> someone used remastersys here ?
<earthsound> is there a way for me to reinstall grub to make sure the old GRUB install is not the one in the MBR (assuming that where it was/is)? i can only guess that's why i'm getting the Error 22 GRUB error
<soundray> blue112: sorry, it's lowercase -p
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: after doing Ctrl + Alt + Delete.... usplash stopped loading on shutdown but instead uses a terminal and then brings up the usplash in the last few seconds... i dont know how to fix that
<turings_bane> xfm  in my experience just about everything is compatable if given enough time to hack on it a little.   never tried the iphone though
<blue112> soundray: he can't open any port...
<soundray> blue112: then you can't make any connection
<dude_> it worked
<harpreet> soundray, should i use defaults 0   0  or defaults 0   1 for new partition that i am mounting?
<kriss> earthsound, check grub man pages
<soundray> earthsound: you can follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions in the factoid
<dude_> all i needed was to type gksudo nvidia xconfig and presto...
<blue112> soundray: There's no way ?
<soundray> !grub > earthsound
<ubottu> earthsound, please see my private message
<sarbrinder> hi
<sarbrinder> hi
<meoblast001> =(.... i gues im screwed
<soundray> blue112: it's like asking whether you can call your friend on the telephone when he doesn't have any ears
<GeekSquadSF> someone have a way for me to download a package with codecs for mp3's stuff like that... the computer I use doesn't have connectivity.. im deployed
<blue112> soundray: ok ok, thank you :(
<xfm> Harley^ ok
<cpk1> soundray: cant you tell ssh to listen on a port that is normally open?
<Jack_Sparrow> GeekSquadSF install restricted-extras
<dude_> I have the latest firefox running on Ubuntu.  I miss tabmixplus... help?
<Jack_Sparrow> GeekSquadSF !aptoncd
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Harley^> Is there a way to TURN OFF the Apple Ipod U2 or does it power down itself ?
<soundray> cpk1: how do you mean 'open'? Normally a port is open when there is a program listening on it. If there is already one listening on it, ssh won't be able to open it. But ssh can be made to listen on any free port.
<earthsound> hmmm...when I look at the menu.1st in /boot/grub, it looks like everything is how it should be
<sar> hi
<LordMetroid> Okay xfce, didn
<LordMetroid> Okay xfce, didn't work out all that well, can I remove it using apt-get as well?
<meoblast001> how do i get usplash to start showing up when i turn my system off.... it stopped doing it after i used Ctrl+Alt+F1
<soundray> earthsound: error 22 means 'no such partition'. Perhaps you've counted wrongly? Remember, grub starts at 0
<earthsound> i see options for Ubuntu 8.04.1, Ubuntu 8.04.1 (recovery mode), memtest86+ (all on (hd0,4), and below the automagic list, an entry for Windows XP on hd1,0
<dethnull> is there a way to change you login username? without making a new user
<earthsound> soundray: well, I didn't edit it, yet
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<earthsound> it was created by the installer
<Tensei> This is cool
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tensei> I'm a first time linux user
<Lunar_Lamp> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<CarlFK> trying to install from the 8.4.1 alt cd, - it is erroring:  Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26-4-generic
<vision_> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<vision_> !psubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psubuntu
<dethnull> is there a way to change you login username? without making a new user
<earthsound> when I do a sudo grub, and then find /boot/grub/stage1, it says (hd0,4)
<vision_> dethnull: Hmm.. Maybe you could edit /etc/passed?
<vision_> err passwd
<vision_> and just change your username there
#ubuntu 2009-07-13
<OttifantSir> ashbringer: I just thought an automatic install would be a custom install, installing a custom set of applications to an Ubuntu install, therefore it might bear some resemblance to your problem
<rootlinuxusr> Does firestarter have an IRC channel?
<Ergo^> is there something like big dvd iso for ubuntu like debian has ?
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: Ubuntu DVD contains all languages.
<bazhang> !ppagpg > kub1
<ubottu> kub1, please see my private message
<fantazam> to have bluetooth icon you have to install gnome-bluetoot
<manny> hello
<manny> can i get some help please
<Ergo^> mobi-sheep: im looking for dvd that would have a lot more packages than cd has
<fantazam> yes manny..
<kawuno> manny: post your problem
<manny> im running Jaunty and i want to install Adobe Air
<OttifantSir> rootlinuxusr: Not an official one anyway.
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: Use minimal disc and you can get all packages you desire from Intenret.
<fantazam> what is adobe air? :)
<mobi-sheep> Internet*
<berkough> what up people?
<Ergo^> mobi-sheep: the point is those computers are cut off from network completly
<manny> <fantazma> im running Jaunty and i want to install Adobe Air
<fantazam> adobe air is some win or linux program?
<mobi-sheep> manny: http://tinyurl.com/mut7n2
<olimones> help hp dv7-2185 laptop with no sound.
<Ergo^> fantazam: its cross OS actiually
<mobi-sheep> !aptoncd | Ergo^
<ubottu> Ergo^: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mobi-sheep> !offline | Ergo^
<ubottu> Ergo^: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<fantazam> adobe air packages is not on offical ubuntu repositroy available?
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: This answer your question?
<fantazam> or on medibuntu repo
<mobi-sheep> fantazam: No.
<Ergo^> mobi-sheep: yeah
<gogeta> twig11_: you connected
<Ergo^> mobi-sheep: ill be developing a titanium application to ease the process of downloading the debs to hdd and to solve dependency problems
<gogeta> twig11_: i was afk
<twig11_> gogeta: does this tell you anything? http://pastebin.com/m262ba0a9
<fantazam> here is adobeair .deb package: ?
<fantazam> http://www.mediafire.com/?x2xymf72k0x
<fantazam> try maybe whit that
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: Ahh, interesting. :)
<fantazam> if you are running 32bit system
<gogeta> twig11_: yes you didnt enter your ssid
<Kamokow> gogeta: thanks, the site worked, and my internet seems to be running better now =D
<mobi-sheep> fantazam: "Adobe Integrated Runtime (AIR) is a cross-platform runtime environment for building rich Internet applications using Adobe Flash, Adobe Flex, HTML, or Ajax, that can be deployed as a desktop application."
<twig11_> gogeta: but I *DID*
<gogeta> Kamokow: i did both the blacklist and that and fixed my issue
<gogeta> twig11_: its iwconfig wlan0 essid "your ssid"
<Kamokow> ok, well thanks ;)
<Xet> Hello, anyone using Livestation?
<manny> <fantazma>thank you
<jrib> In my custom keyboard layout, can I have a key press correspond to the same as alt+SOMEKEY?  Or is there some way to have altGr act as alt when a 3rd level does not exist?
<NemesisD> was hoping someone could help me with some audio problems ive been trying to solve for 3 days now. i uninstalled pulse, now I get /dev/dsp busy, "no available audio device", under sound settings even the tests produce errors
<fantazam> mobi-sheep: did you downloaded adobe air now is it working all fine?
<gogeta> twig11_: sudo of course
<Xet> I get this message from the Terminal every time I try to launch it (Livestation) :S : Aborted
<mobi-sheep> fantazam: I tested it before, yes. I have no use for AIR.
<midlandsbassline> can i get some help of a pro ubuntu user please ?
<twig11_> gogeta: plus key (my key) since its a WEP encrypted network, right?
<gogeta> twig11_: yep
<fantazam> mobi-sheep you are deweloper? :)
<gogeta> twig11_: you can do iwscan wlan0 if you forgot the name
<twig11_> gogeta: and now sudo dhclient...
<gogeta> twig11_: sudo dhclient wlan0
<pmhcvn> Any one know how to make the panels not sticky?  I would like to make them unique to each work space.  using compiz on ubuntu 9.04
<olimones> NemesisD: If you have a HP dvx you shoul try this. It didn't work for my dv7 but it might work for yours
<midlandsbassline> simple issue: need to install flash on 64 ? cant find how to do it... im new to ubunto
<midlandsbassline> ubuntu*
<fantazam> i have solution for flash on 64 bit
<mobi-sheep> fantazam: No. I did develop a little there and there but not really.
<midlandsbassline> :)
<NemesisD> olimones: not even sure what an hp dvx is but im pretty sure i don't have it
<gogeta> twig11_: its "mykey"
<gogeta> not (
<Ergo^> mobi-sheep: http://apt.alturl.com/ - this should have been taken off the bot, try searching for python-all
<Ergo^> it seems to give wrong results
<fantazam> midland sec.
<NemesisD> this is on a custom built desktop, sound was working fine under pulseaudio then abruptly stopped
<Pirate_Hunter> ive installed myysql but dont remember the name of myql server, how do i find out?
<twig11_> gogeta: yep that's what I did, but it's still not working.
<gogeta> ??
<gogeta> iwconfigs still not showing the ssid
<gogeta> ?
<MaT-dg> midlandsbassline: open a terminal and type    sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<fantazam> midlan  http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<fantazam> download thhat
<fantazam> and extract
<jrib> Ergo^: why do you say it gives wrong results?
<olimones> NemesisD: hp laptop model dv4, dv5, dv6 or dv7
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: What results do you get?  I get three debs.
<fantazam> and create folder plugins
<fantazam> and copy extraced files to plugins
<NemesisD> olimones: oh, yeah not me
<berkough> anyone know how to launch nautilus from command line without it taking control of the background? running Fluxbox, but don't want to use MC for file management
<fantazam> and copy plugins folder to home mozilla
<fantazam> and voila flash will work
<midlandsbassline> ok
<midlandsbassline> :G
<midlandsbassline> i knew it was a plugin
<jrib> berkough: --no-desktop (as in the --help output)
<midlandsbassline> just most of tuts on www are shit tbf
<gogeta> twig11_: i would run iwscan wlan0 make shure the ssid is correct
<Pirate_Hunter> ive installed mysql but dont remember the name of myql server, how do i find out?
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: I see what you mean.
<jrib> !lamp > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<twig11_> gogeta: for your information: http://pastebin.com/m46948e7a
<fantazam> copy folder plugins to home-mozilla or home-firefox not sure
<berkough> for sure thanks jrib!
<fantazam> it is hidden folder
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, i already installed lamp im setting up ISPConfig and it asks for the name of mysql server which i dont know, how would i go finding it out?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: I don't know what that means
<fantazam> so you have to: view-show hidden files
<twig11_> gogeta: command not found
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering is there a way to make the wifi on my wifes lappy autostart with out having to push the button to start it first it a atheros wifi?
<gogeta> twig11_: unless you hit the disconnect bug then just reoot the machine and try again
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, neither do i
<rww> Pirate_Hunter: if you installed mysql on the same computer, the mysql server hostname would be "localhost"
<midlandsbassline> so after extraction should be an SO file
<fantazam> yea
<fantazam> .so file
<Jordan_U> L3dPlatedLinux: What button?
<fantazam> dont rename it
<gogeta> twig11_: iwlist wlan0
<twig11_> gogeta: what do you mean hit the disconnect bug?
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: #ubuntu-server ? :(
<fantazam> just make new folder called plugins
<L3dPlatedLinux> the wifi button on the lappy next to the power button
<gogeta> twig11_: wireless in ubuntu 9.04 is flaky
<fantazam> and coppy that file to that folder
<fantazam> and copy that folder plugins to home-mozilla
<Pirate_Hunter> rww, will try that
<fantazam> and that it
<Pirate_Hunter> mobi-sheep, i think rww is right
<L3dPlatedLinux> takes a couple of min for it to connect
<twig11_> gogeta: it says iwlist unknown command
<midlandsbassline> @fantazam: wheres the foler for f
<midlandsbassline> ffx*
<midlandsbassline> folder*
<fantazam> folder mozilla is in home
<midlandsbassline> hmm :(
<fantazam> you have to : view-show hidden files
<fantazam> are you in home folder?
<NemesisD> i hate pulse, i just want it to go awayy
<midlandsbassline> yea
<fantazam> up you will see view
<fantazam> do you see it
<twig11_> gogeta: is there a way I could clear out all the wireless settings without disturbing ndiswrapper and start over?
<fantazam> at the top
<midlandsbassline> i showed huiddens
<midlandsbassline> hiddens
<fantazam> ok
<fantazam> you find mozilla
<fantazam> folder
<fantazam> and copy plugins to mozilla
<regalia> im an ubuntu newbie, can someone help me with a question ?
<midlandsbassline> no mozilla
<fantazam> do you use firefox ?
<MaT-dg> midlandsbassline: it's actually .mozilla
<midlandsbassline> nothing really related to firefox
<fantazam> yea mozilla or . mozilla sam thing
<midlandsbassline> sweat :)
<midlandsbassline> found it
<fantazam> finaly :)
<gogeta> twig11_: iwlist wlan0 scan
<VCoolio> !ask | regalia
<ubottu> regalia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twig11_> gogeta: I'm rebooting while I wait
<midlandsbassline> i am a php programmer so not sumbody proper daft lol
<fantazam> so does your flash works? :)
<twig11_> you never know:-)
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i find out my domain?
<midlandsbassline> restart ffx nw
<fantazam> ok
<gogeta> twig11_: heh
<midlandsbassline> nope fantazam
<fantazam> huh very strange
<midlandsbassline> is it "pluginS" with an s
<fantazam> mybe you didnt copy it right or something
<fantazam> go to home mozilla again
<Epidemic> anyone know why #ubuntu-fl is invite only?
<fantazam> and tell me what you have inside that folder
<midlandsbassline> /home/jayne/.mozilla/plugins/libflashpleyer.so
<fantazam> libflashplayer.so
<fantazam> ok
<fantazam> that it where should be
<fantazam> open firefox and go to
<midlandsbassline> NIOT SHOWING IN  [PLUGINS IN FFX ASWELL :(
<midlandsbassline> *Caps
<fantazam> ok
<Jordan_U> L3dPlatedLinux: Can you pastebin ( or just paste if it's only one line ) the output of "lsmod | grep ath" ?
<Socah> Hello. I'm using Jaunty amd64 on laptop. My problem is: CPU frequency manager applet in GNOME is not working anymore - I can't change frequency. I tried to do fallowing things (as result of google search): - sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets and checking to run frequency manager to run as suid of root, also reinstalling gnome-applets, purging cpufreqd, cpufrequtils and reinstalling them. None of there helpt. Anyone could help me
<twig11_> gogeta: http://pastebin.com/m7ef8f466
<fantazam> in firefox it should plugins-libflashplayer
<fantazam> but it is not?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i find out my domain, settingup ISPConfig?
<midlandsbassline> ahhh  1 sec
<hipitihop> Im running Jaunty  with MS bluetooth keyboard/mouse which stops working after period of inactivity. Used to work fine so feels liek some recent bluez or related update has started the problem any suggestions ?
<zomania> exit
<Dreki> when i used to use windows i used true crypt to encrypt the system partition, is that at all possible with ubuntu?
<Socah> Dreki: http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&rlz=1G1GGLQ_PLPL295&q=ubuntu+encrypt+partition&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<twig11_> gogeta: did you see the results of my scan?
<danl> I have a fresh install of 9.04 server, what would cause CPAN to throw back a "Couldn't untar" error?
<Klowny> awww man hiatus isn't here
<Socah> danl: http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=773490 check this out, maybe it will help you
<coz_> is there a way to automatically remove recent documents without having to go through the clear recent documents dialog?
<Jordan_U> L3dPlatedLinux: Are you still there?
<gogeta> twig11_: any luck
<Klowny> how do i switch to kde visual look?
<twig11_> gogeta: no. did you see the results of my scan at http://pastebin.com/m7ef8f466?
<Socah> Klowny: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<L3dPlatedLinux> yes
<Socah> coz_: maybe you would like to disable it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66821
<Keranu> Can someone tell me where Grub should be installed when installing Ubuntu?
<Klowny> ty socah
<L3dPlatedLinux> Jordan_U,  sure am
<coz_> Socah,  no  I found a few issues with disabling it  I was just wanting to disable the  Clear recent documents   dislog
<coz_> dialog
<Klowny> says it couldn't find that package socah
<Socah> Klowny: sec...
<matt098> Hay hows everyone doing today??
<Klowny> i just want the look like i wanna keep ubuntu on here
<gogeta> twig11_: its cap sentiv if your using all lower case
<Klowny> you know
<Socah> Klowny: go into synaptic and write Kubuntu, there must be kubuntu-desktop package
<Klowny> i am sure gnome can look pretty too
<Jordan_U_> Keranu: Unless you have an exotic configuration the default ( the MBR of the first drive ) should work.
<Keranu> Can someone tell me where Grub should be installed when installing Ubuntu?
<Socah> yes, I know :)
<Socah> Keranu: on MBR partition
<Keranu> Just the drive or on the same directory as the WinXP partition?
<twig11_> gogeta: no it's not a caps or lowercase problem.
<twig11_> gogeta: I have to go for supper.
<coz_> Keranu,  no not ont the winxp parition unless you direct it to do that
<twig11_> thanks for your help.
<Socah> Hello. I'm using Jaunty amd64 on laptop. My problem is: CPU frequency manager applet in GNOME is not working anymore - I can't change frequency. I tried to do fallowing things (as result of google search): - sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets and checking to run frequency manager to run as suid of root, also reinstalling gnome-applets, purging cpufreqd, cpufrequtils and reinstalling them. None of there helpt. Anyone could help me
<r3l1c> what is proxyscan.freenode.net?
<Klowny> ok it says i need 579mb just for that, no thanks lol
<gogeta> twig11_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Elmendorf Hof" key "yourkey"
<Keranu> Hmm, I've been having problems getting WinXP to dual boot with Ubuntu. I've tried installing it to the MBR drive before too
<Keranu> I think when I install it to the MBR, my computer still boots straight up into WinXP
<VCoolio> Klowny: it's a desktop environment, so it comes with a lot of extra apps
<bucky> twig11 try a sudo dhclient wlan0
<Keranu> But if I install it in other spots, it boots up Grub, but doesn't let me boot WinXP from there (error 21)
<Socah> Keranu: how many hdd drivers you got?
<gogeta> bucky: his iwconfig seems to not add the essid
<Socah> drives*
<bucky> gogeta: ESSID:"Elmendorf Hof"
<quentusrex> Anyone able to help figure out an openssl issue?
<Klowny> http://www.gnome-look.org/ i'm at that place and frankly it is mind boggling
<Klowny> i dunno what to look for exactly lol
<quentusrex> I need to check to see if a certificate is signed or not.
<Keranu> I have two hard drives. At first I was trying to install Ubuntu on the same hard drive as WinXP, but just now I tried installing Ubuntu on my seperate SATA hard drive (which I installed Grub to the Ubuntu directory and PC still boots up just XP)
<gogeta> bucky: essid isnt cap
<matt098> hay, any one here messed with raid arrays before??? and that i could possibly get some advice from ???
<Socah> Keranu: the problem is that
<Keranu> I've tried every directory when installing on the same hard drive as WinXP
<VCoolio> Klowny: gtk2 for buttons and controls etc; metacity for window borders; gdm for login windows etc
<Klowny> oh wow vc there isn't any in one big package lol?
<Socah> Keranu: you got 2 hdd's, each one got his own MBR, and propalby GRUB is installed on second's disk MBR
<brummbaer>  /join #orlug
<Socah> so you still got windows loader
<coz_> Socah,   try here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7136069&posted=1#post7136069
<y7deluxe> how do i mount an hdd in ubuntu that isn't showing up anywhere?
<VCoolio> Klowny: lot of gtk2 also have window borders with metacity and some of the themes have everything; also check this: http://francois.vogelweith.com/?lang=en
<Keranu> I was thinking the problem lied somewhere with that because when I go to install Ubuntu, it lists my SATA drive (not primary) first
<matt098> is the hdd formatted?
<y7deluxe> yes
<Klowny> ty sir
<Jordan_U> y7deluxe: Does it show up in "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Klowny> holy cow those are beautiful
<Klowny> simply beautiful
<jorgerosa> hello
<Keranu> Socah, should I install Ubuntu on my SATA drive and install Grub on hd0 or wherever my WinXP is on?
<y7deluxe> Jordan_U, i don't know what to look for there
<y7deluxe> Jordan_U, it doesn't appear to
<Xet> anyone using livestation?
<Socah> Keranu: I think yes, you need to install GRUB on first's disk MBR
<Klowny> ok lol yeah that is not for the average computer user to use haha
<Socah> and if it will work, but windows will give grub error
<Socah> it's only matter of changing menu.lst
<Socah> to get windows work too
<Socah> it's a bit complitated with 2 hdd's.... I had same problem 2 years ago
<Keranu> I think I'll try installing Grub on hd1 next
<Keranu> But as I've said, I have got Grub and Ubuntu to install on the same drive as WinXP
<Socah> you should have a possibility to install grub on for example hda
<Keranu> The problem is that even though Grub lists XP, it won't boot it and says Error 21: Can't Find Selected Disk (or something like that)
<Socah> hda, not hda1 or hda2
<VCoolio> in firefox, what app should i associate with apt:// protocol?
<Socah> just drive without letters
<bucky> Keranu: which drive is your bios set to boot?
<Socah> brb, reboot
<Keranu> Well I thought it was set to boot off my IDE drive that WinXP is installed on, but I'm going to try installing it on my SATA drive next
<Reitz> hello
<bucky> Keranu: set your bios set to the drive that has grub
<Keranu> How can I do that?
<Reitz> does anyone here know how to compress a 1.3GB file to fit on a 708mb disc?
<matt098> in the bios
<koshari> Keranu some bios will cascade through the haed drives untill they find one with a boot record,
<Jordan_U> Reitz: tar.gz will probably do it, depending on the type of file
<Reitz> ok
<Reitz> well its a copy of xp pro
<Reitz> how do i do that then?
<Keranu> I'll do some more messing around now. Thanks for the help.
<gogeta> koshari: dont all bios do that
<Jordan_U> Reitz: Right click it and choose "create archive".
<Socah> installing powernowd fixed everything :)
<Reitz> ok
<CyberGlitch2> Hello all, need help with a dhcp issue
<koshari> gogeta some sata implimentations are a little odd, with regard to raiding ect
<CyberGlitch2> My parents are using 9.04, the did an update and now eth0 is not accepting a valid dhcp offer
<gogeta> Jordan_U -1 for telling him the easy way
<Reitz> it doesnt say creat archive anywhere
<CyberGlitch2> at least thats what it sounds like
<Klowny> there we go installing themes now
<coz_> CyberGlitch2,  did they reboot after the updates?  or was a reboot reqquired?
<user01> hi i have 8.04lts and i cant watch videos on the daily show site:  Error loading stylesheet. RSL http://media.mtvnservices.com/global/flex/rsl/framework_3.2.0.3958.swz failed to load. Error #2046
<gogeta> :P
<matt098> hay cyberglicher2 try setting your ip address as static ?
<CyberGlitch2> dhclient is seeing an offer, they have a vista box that is working
<Reitz> how do i compress a file?
<Barridus> is there an actual firefox branded ff 3.5 on the repos?  all i see are shiretoko and abrowser
<CyberGlitch2> coz_: it seems to be working until they rebooted
<gogeta> Reitz: compres into what
<Barridus> or will that not occur until karmic
<coz_> Reitz,   right click the file    creat e  archive
<CyberGlitch2> they are in GA so kinda hard to see
<coz_> CyberGlitch2,  mmm
<Reitz> it doesnt say that anywhere
<Socah> Reitz: lol
<Socah> Reitz: you talk about compressing into archive?
<coz_> CyberGlitch2,  i am not the one to talk to about this but if no one can answer in this channel try  #linux  channel :)
<Socah> as .rar .zip .tar.gz?
<Reitz> what?
<Reitz> idk
<Reitz> its a boot disc for xp pro
<Reitz> i want to get it onto a cd
<coz_> Reitz,  is it in ISO format?
<Reitz> idk
<Socah> Reitz: you got .iso file and want to burn it or extract?
<CyberGlitch2> matt098: i tried to do a static ip but i could not get route to work
<Socah> Reitz: then, what do you know...
<bucky> CyberGlitch2: try a sudo dhclient eth0
<Reitz> it is a .iso
<gogeta> Reitz: you wanna make a iso
<gogeta> ????
<Reitz> it already is one
<coz_> Reitz,  then you need to burn an "image"
<Socah> Then burn this with brasero/k3b
<gogeta> Reitz: you burn it
<Reitz> well, can i compress it?
<Reitz> will it work that way?
<coz_> Reitz,   open  applications/ sound and video and open brasero
<CyberGlitch2> bucky: i did and i see an offer from the dhcp server but it never picks it up
<Socah> Reitz: no it won't, it's already disc image
<gogeta> Reitz: xp boot cds dont support cso
<Andorin> I installed xbindkeys to test, then removed it... now Ctrl+F brings up a terminal window, instead of using the Find function. How do I change it back?
<bucky> CyberGlitch2: is this wireless?
<Socah> you need to "burn disk image"
<coz_> Reitz,  click the "Burn Image" button
<CyberGlitch2> bucky: wired
<Reitz> ok
<CyberGlitch2> and i do have a link
<coz_> Reitz,   then locate the iso image and then click burn :)
<gogeta> Reitz: as long as its just a bit over 700mb it will burn fine
<zeelot> hey guys quick problem I installed java sdk 6 and downloaded the netbeans 6.7 installer but it has no borders and I cant see any content of the installer, abyone know a fix?
<Reitz> it wont fit
<bucky> CyberGlitch2: no nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<fireshroom> how fast is the ubuntu market share in desktop environment increasing? you guys think?
<gogeta> Reitz: a dvd iso?
<CyberGlitch2> i can look
<Reitz> its 1.3Gb and wont let me burn it
<Reitz> o
<Reitz> that might be why
<Socah> Reitz: it's for dvd then
<Reitz> ok
<gogeta> Reitz: insert a dvd -r
<coz_> Reitz,  do you have a dvd burner?
<Reitz> i dont have one
<Reitz> just a cd
<FloodBot2> Reitz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Reitz,  then you are out of luck
<gogeta> Reitz: you need to find a cd iso
<coz_> Reitz,  you need a dvd to burn to
<Reitz> ok
<jack> nubs
<twisted_> hey all, i need to figure out how to set up a adhoc so i can share my existing wifi connection any ideas?
<gogeta> jack lol
<gogeta> twisted_: iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<twisted_> basically i have the internet connection on this computer i want to share it by making a adhoc connection
<Andorin> I installed xbindkeys to test, then removed it... now Ctrl+F brings up a terminal window, instead of using the Find function. How do I change it back?
<gogeta> twisted_: or you can change it from the gui
<twisted_> gogeta will it share my existing wireless connection?
<y7deluxe> i've got an hdd that i formated in ubuntu, loaded in windows to put data on and then reloaded in ubuntu to pull data off of and the hdd won't pull up.... any ideas?
<Chaz> When I connect to a server using sftp to transfer files with the GUI tool "Connect to Server..." it places a folder on my desktop which I can then access like any other local folder. The problem is this mount on the drive so I can specify it in other places for use?
<gogeta> twisted_: in network settings go to the card and set the mode to ad-hoc
<Jordan_U> y7deluxe: USB ?
<twisted_> k
<y7deluxe> Jordan_U, firewire
<twisted_> gogeta im in network connections
<gogeta> twisted_: i beleve it will look for connections auto even in ad-hoc
<gogeta> twisted_: slect add
<twisted_> gogeta done
<pauk> hi
<gogeta> twisted_: from there you should see wireless and modes
<pauk> a newbie to ubuntu here
<Andorin> I installed xbindkeys to test, then removed it... now Ctrl+F brings up a terminal window, instead of using the Find function. How do I change it back?
<pauk> can some 1 help?
<twisted_> gogettai selected adhoc and then security added a wep pass
<twisted_> shoot
<twisted_> gogetta i selected adhoc and then security added a wep pass
<pauk> firefow keep prompting me to restart
<gogeta> twisted_: do you use wep in ad-hoc
<pauk> it say FF has been updated and prompt to restart
<twisted_> yep
<pauk> after restart still prompt the same thing
<pauk> any help is greatly appreciated
<gogeta> twisted_: never did a ad-hoc in linux soo i just  knoe how to change the mode
<SuspectZero> crap i just rmed a file i shouldnt have. how can i recover the said file?
<twisted_> so ssid is wireless shared mode adhoc bssid? mac adress? mtu auto wireless security wep 1111111111
<Jordan_U> pauk: Did you go to file > quit, or just close all of the windows?
<beggineer> i need a help. How can i copy and paste a folder. i dont have access to copy and paste the folder.
<matt098> hay pauk are you talking about firefox?
<pauk> (04:52:15  SGT) Jordan_U:
<pauk> theres a restart button so i just press that
<tbergeron> Hi! I would like to be able to use my smtp server from everywhere, not just from localhost. What do I need to do?
<Socah> pauk: I was able to kick-start firefox into updating everything involved by moving ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/extensions.rdf and restarting Firefox.
<pauk> yup matt098
<y7deluxe> Jordan_U, crappy fireware, i got a new fireware cord and it worked...
<Andorin> beggineer: You have to change the permissions for who can do what to the folder.
<twisted_> gogetta, yeah im trying to share a wireless connection with the existing one on my pc. example im connected right now, so i want to create a adhoc that will bridge my existing wireless connection
<matt098> lol how do u whisper again ?
<y7deluxe> ./notice user?
<Socah> pauk: All is caused by incompatible addons
<matt098> thc
<hypoon> hey guys, I have a question about the directory structure of the Ubuntu LiveCD, is this the right place to ask?
<ctmjr> SuspectZero, how did you delete it?
<SuspectZero> rm file
<Andorin> beggineer: In a terminal type: sudo chmod 644 [path to folder]
<gogeta> twisted_: from what i find just make a ssid and key and mode ad-hoc and it should work
<Socah> hypoon: you can always try :)
<pauk> Socah how do i do that
<Socah> pauk go into dir I told you, and remove this file
<gogeta> twisted_: and on the other pc use the same info
<twisted_> sounds good ill try it :)
<hypoon> Alright then. I want to move almost all of the contents into an "Ubuntu" folder on the cd, all of them except for the "isolinux" folder
<pauk> Socah so what should i do now
<hypoon> I did so, and I edited isolinux.cfg to reflect the changes
<beggineer> Andorin: i KNOW that but i dont know how to do it. i have install phpmyadmin. and by default it is installed on /etc/ folder i want that forlder to be on www folder. im trying to copy paste on www folder but i cant do it.
<hypoon> but it doesn't boot
<tbergeron> Could someone help me please?
<pauk> whats the directory again?Socah
<beggineer> i need some help abou this
<Socah> Open home folder, click ctr+h to see hidden folders, go into .mozilla/firefox/<profile>/extensions.rdf and restarting Firefox.
<hypoon> Instead of booting, it hangs while trying to mount the root filesystem
<hypoon> kernel and initrd load fine.
<gogeta> twisted_: i mean the other pc should see it
<twisted_> i hope so im going to try now
<nsahoo> Is there a repo that has postgresql 8.4?
<ctmjr> SuspectZero, you ran it terminal then it is gone for ever unless you install a recovery program and try to recover it the terminal is non forgiving when it comes to file deletion
<karma> Does 8.10 fall under LTS updates like in 8.04
<pauk> (04:55:38  SGT) Socah: Open home folder, click ctr+h to see hidden folders, go into .mozilla/firefox/<profile>/extensions.rdf and restarting Firefox.: i only see profiles.ini, cant find <profile>/extension.rdf
<SuspectZero> ctmjr, ok thts cool. i can get it again i was just wondering if there was an easier way
<karma> I know 8.10 is not technically LTS but does it at least benefit from LTS security fixes?
<Socah> pauk: <profile> is your number
<Socah> pauk: this is mine profile .mozilla/firefox/fuo2nxbv.default
<pauk> ok
<Socah> your will be named with other numbers or characters
<pauk> i try
<Madpilot> karma, sure, except that the LTS releases get sec updates for longer
<Socah> just go inside folder with strange name
<hypoon> how do I tell the livecd where to look for the squashfs file?
<pauk> delete that file?
<karma> Madpilot, how longer
<Socah> pauk: delete extensions.rdf
<pauk> ok
<pauk> ok done so start ff now
<Madpilot> karma, non-LTS Ubuntu releases have 18 months of security support; LTS get 3 years for desktop, 5yrs for the server releases
<Socah> hypoon: there was a... grub option
<Socah> as far as I remember
<karma> Madpilot,  icould have sworn 8.10 was just an update from 8.04
<pauk> Socah it still prompt me to restart ff
<pauk> after i restarted it
<Madpilot> karma, it's a seperate release, so it doesn't have LTS status like 8.04 does
<hypoon> Socah: it's not using grub anymore, now it's using isolinux
<linuxman410> has anyone heard if 8.04 lt3 is going to be released
<hypoon> Socah: which takes the same things as syslinux and all, but still
<Socah> hypoon: then I'm totally green at this
<welltb> hello...i have a quick newbie question...
<gogeta> Socah: lol
<kit2k9> has anyone successfully used bfilter? i can't get it to start automatically when I boot ubuntu.
<Reitz> how do i change something from a .rar file to .iso?
<Madpilot> welltb, just ask, someone will help if they can
<pauk> socah still the same FF stillprompt me to restart
<gogeta> Reitz: LOL
<Socah> pauk: try this " mv ~/.mozilla mozilla"
<Reitz> well how do i?
<hypoon> Socah: when you say grub option, do you mean kernel parameter (that's independent of the bootloader)
<gogeta> Reitz: sudo apt-get install unrar
<welltb> thanks...i have a bunch of music files in separate directories.  is there a way to extract all the files out without doing it for each individual directory?
<pauk> do i open terminal?
<Socah> and run firefox, this will create new firefox settings
<Reitz> gogeta-what?
<gogeta> Reitz: then just right click and extract
<lstarnes> pauk: applications > accessories > terminal
<gogeta> Reitz: open a termel
<Reitz> a termel?
<pauk> socah u mean open termainal and type mv ~/.mozilla mozilla
<Fzang> hi, I thought something was wrong with my hicolor icon theme and I think I was right. If I enter gtk-update-icon-cache -q -t -f usr/share/icons/hicolor it returns "blabla/hicolor/.icon-theme.c not found". What can I do about this? I've already tried reinstalling hicolor many times
<bucky> pauk: let me guess.. this is some crap you installed with the FF installer instead of with apt-get or synaptic
<bonobo> hi there, i need to activate javascript on links2, but i do not know how to do that!?
<gogeta> Reitz: issue the command sudo apt-get install unrar
<Socah> hypoon: as far as I remember, I edited grub kernel option and added something that was poiting to squashfs
<lstarnes> Reitz: he means a terminal
<gogeta> Reitz: its in the menu in acresserys
<pauk> bucky i nv install anything with FF yet
<Reitz> ok
<Socah> hypoon: but this can be just my fake retrospection lol
<Reitz> what? how do i get it?
<bucky> pauk: how did you install ff ?
<Heston> Hey, im ubuntu 8.10 and I've got this usb drive that df -h claims has 532 megs used however all the files totalled equals 252 megs (including hidden files). The filesystem is fat32. Any ideas as to what's going on here?
<Socah> pauk: yes I did
<r3l1c> is there a gnome applet for firestarter?
<gogeta> Reitz: applications > accessories > terminal
<twig11> What am I doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/m47b59cb6
<pauk> bucky ff come with ubuntu 9.04
<hypoon> Socah: that seems like what I need, I just need to figure out what that is. I'm still searching around, but was hoping someone in here might know for sure.
<Reitz> ok
<Reitz> then what?
<pixlbox> im trying to install joomla, but when i go to the install page it says missing defines.php file
<gogeta> twig11: your keys not x is it lol
<pixlbox> it should be their ive tried different versions, unpacked them so i dont know why its missing this file
<bucky> twig11: according to that you have no dhcp server on the network
<gogeta> Reitz: issue the command sudo apt-get install unrar
<twig11> gogeta: no :-)
<Reitz> ok
<gogeta> Reitz: type the command
<pauk> socah i have done that and it default my home page to the default page but it still prompt me to restart
<gogeta> Reitz: your password is the same as your login password
<Reitz> ok
<Reitz> well
<Socah> pauk: then I have no damn idea, if removing old  configuration doesn't help, then it's too hard to solve for me
<Reitz> should i wait until i actually have the file downloaded? lol
<twig11> gogeta: there is a dhcp server, because I'm using the same network on the laptop I'm typing on now, AND I had the ubuntu machine working earlier.
<pauk> ok thx socah
<Socah> Reitz: lol
<gogeta> Reitz: its asking to install it push y and wait for it to finish
<pauk> any1 knows y ff keep prompting me to restart?
<pixlbox> joomla anyone ?
<Reitz> ok
<pauk> using ubuntu 9.04
<twig11> bangs head against wall again and again
<Kamokow> who was it having a problem with their wireless router?
<gogeta> Reitz: when its done it probly now you can extract .rar files with right click
<twig11> doesn't wonder why ubuntu hasn't caught on with the masses yet
<Socah> pauk: try to do this: sudo apt-get purge firefox and sudo apt-get install firefox
<Socah> in terminal
<pauk> ok socah
<twig11> Kamokow: I'm having a problem with my wireless. I don't think it's the router though. Wanna help?
<Kamokow> sure
<bucky> twig11: you're right we need another 1500 people in this channle
<Kamokow> i do lots of work with wireless routers and the like...
<gogeta> twig11: i dunno whats up with it now it was fine yesterday
<bucky> Kamokow twig11 you guys go get a room
<Kamokow> lol
<gogeta> twig11: lol i see the problem
<Kamokow> twig11: what is the problem you are having?
<twig11> gogeta: do you? do you?
<gogeta> twig11: sudo killall dhclient then sudo dhclient wlan0
<twig11> Kamakow: I accepted your chat invitation, but now colloquy says "waiting for connection"
<gogeta> yep its aruldy rnning
<gogeta> runing
<pauk> socah i give up
<Kamokow> twig11: really... umm, thats weird D:
<pauk> still get the prompt
<Socah> pauk: never seen something like this
<ctmjr> pauk, run it in terminal see if you get any error msg's
<pauk> ctmjr how do i do that
<Socah> open terminal and type firefox
<pauk> ok
<Socah> not so hard thing to do pauk
<matt098> pauk did u use apt-get to purge firefox or aptitude?
<ctmjr> open terminal type firefox
<pauk> yup still the same
<Socah> matt098: he moved config folder and purged too
<pauk> yup matt098
<Socah> pauk: copy this all things from console
<Socah> to me by priv
<pauk> sorry newbie to this
<gogeta> twig11: you dead lol
<Socah> that showed after you typed firefox
<Socah> from terminal*
<twig11> I'm with Kamakow
<pauk> after i type firefox theres nothing it just start ff
<gogeta> twig11: try sudo dhclient3 wlan0
<pauk> socah thanks for the help gotta go work now
<Socah> pauk: have a nice day
<Socah> I hope you will solve ur problem soon
<pauk> u have a nice day too
<xiofire> Hey all, Im trying to install a webserver with Ubuntu Server Edition, OpenSSH (I will be installing LAMP later) and after I select OpenSSH Server, I hit continue and get an error at 85% completion. Can anyone help me?
<pauk> yup thanks
<hypoon> Socah: I think it might be in fstab
<twig11> gogeta: no go. now I'm going to see if Kamakow can save me. Thanks for all your help so far.
<laeg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gogeta> twig11: why isnt it holding the ssid
<gogeta> twig11: i sware your pc just hates wireless
<Madpilot> xiofire, did you run the 'check this CD' util on the install CD? one of the menu options early in the install process
<twig11> gogeta: that's comforting.
<xiofire> Madpilot: no, Im rather new to this.
<hypoon> Socah: no luck. "# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM"
<Madpilot> xiofire, run that, it does an integrity check on the install CD.
<matt098> !raid0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0
<Shivam> how can i network share with a windows, i'm using ubuntu
<meoblast001> hi.. i'm not sure if this is the appropriate place for this question.. but does Usplash support animated gifs?
<matt098> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Shivam> i tried samba and have no clue on how to setup
<Socah> hypoon: I had same problems as you, when I tried to make liveusb with... yoper, or zenwalk
<xiofire> Madpilot: where do I find this? Im deep into installation
<Socah> in fact, never made it properly work
<Madpilot> xiofire, I think it's in the very first menu you see after the install CD starts up.
<xiofire> Madpilot: reboot?
<Madpilot> xiofire, if the install is failing anyway, you might as well.
<gogeta> twig11: i wonder if you need to reset the chaneel
<twig11> gogeta: Gotta be it! uhh...what is that?
<savanny1976xpser> Hi, can someone help me to figure the correct user name & password that I can log to my Squirrel web mail for my ISPconfig 3.0.1.3 on my ubuntu server 9.04? I can't figure the correct user name & password..
<darthanubis> Anyone have a link to how to make an external drive rw upon mount so I can share it via samba?
<hypoon> Socah: I'm reading over a bunch of howtos for booting to squashfs roots
<gogeta> twig11: someone did it like this and got around it
<gogeta> twig11:
<twig11> okay..
<gogeta> twig11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486444
<Shivam> how can i see windows network share folders on my ubuntu!?
<jakerue> hey if my panel freezes how can I get it back without a restart?
<jvogel> kill panel
<gogeta> twig11: looks like he turns off the connection compleatly
<laeg> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Socah> jakerue: propably "killall gnome-panel"
<gogeta> twig11: its at the bottom
<Socah> jakerue: and type gnome-panel again
<jakerue> yeah but I can't get to terminal because panel is frozen
<savanny1976xpser> ctrl+super+Alt
<jvogel> lol
 * philiptaylor13 is away: Gone away for now
<Madpilot> Socah, gnome-panel will auto-restart, actually
<jvogel> ctrl-alt-f1
<mneptok> jakerue: alt-f2
 * philiptaylor13 is back.
<Socah> Madpilot: nice to know :)
<twig11> gogeta: thanks I have that link open now. At the moment I'm waiting for Kamakow to get back from reading my pastebin (i hope)
<Reitz> hello
<Reitz> again
<kub1> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down??? Will you please check right now? Thx. I haven´t been able to access it ever - meaning for the past 18 hours.  I´d greatly appreciate data if it is working, so i´d know if the problem is with it, or at my end. Thanks, & awaiting your confirmation...
<Reitz> i still need help
<matt098> hi
<jvogel> hi
<gogeta> twig11: looks like he deletes the olf info
<gogeta> old
<Reitz> i just downoaded a copy of and xp boot disc
<Reitz> how do i change it from a .rar to a .iso?
<jvogel> maybe iso is in rar?
<Socah> lol
<Reitz> yes
<gogeta> twig11: so lets try sudo iwconfig essid "bla' key "off"
<jvogel> unrar
<Paddy_NI> !piracy | Reitz
<ubottu> Reitz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<switch10_> Hah
<jvogel> Paddy_NI: It's legal to download an image if you own the license
<gogeta> twig11: and see if it saves be running iwconfig
<jvogel> :P
<Paddy_NI> jvogel: no.. its not
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: he downloaded a boot disc. those are not by definition illegal.
<Reitz> yes.  i have the license
<Paddy_NI> jvogel: read the eula
<jvogel> Paddy_NI: from microsoft, yes, he didn't specify wher eh got it
<Reitz> i just needed the disc
<jvogel> Paddy_NI: i.e. volume license
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: they are unless he downloaded it from MS
<Reitz> no they are not.  because it came with my computer and i lost it so i need it
<switch10_> Ya unrar it
<Reitz> it is the dell one
<Paddy_NI> did you download it from MS ?
<Reitz> yes
<airhead> I need help
<jvogel> Reitz: theres a way you can get a copy from Dell
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: he got it from Dell. that's legit.
<Reitz> but for some reason it is in rar
<jvogel> Reitz: theres a form you fill out
<Paddy_NI> then it would not be a rat Reitz
<Paddy_NI> *rar
<jvogel> lol nothing from MS or Dell would be rar'
<Socah> haha
<Socah> good shot Paddy_NI :P
<Shivam> how can i see windows network share folders on my ubuntu!?
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: it would also not be a rar
<Heston> when you buy Windows, you buy a license not the software
<J-_> Are there any other better scanning utilities other than xsane?
<Reitz> whatever.  how do i change it from a rar to a iso
<Paddy_NI> as we said
<switch10_> Reitz: unrar it
<Paddy_NI> piracy aint welcome here
<Socah> J-_: Propably not
<Reitz> how do i do that
<jvogel> Reitz: http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dellcare/en/backupcd_form?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&redirect=1
<Reitz> ok
<jvogel> do that
<switch10_> Reitz: google
<airhead> i need help getting my wireless card to work
<twig11> gogeta: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "mynetwork" key "off" ?
<gogeta> Paddy_NI: its not pircy to download a iso if you have a legit key
<matt098> true
<Paddy_NI> Reitz: simply telephone dell then
<Reitz> well i still have another file that i need to convert to an iso.  how do i do that
<Paddy_NI> gogeta: yes.. it is
<gogeta> twig11: anything for the ssid
<jvogel> gogeta: technically speaking it is
<Paddy_NI> gogeta: read the eula instead of making up your own rules
<gogeta> nope
<switch10_> Reitz: u don't.  An ISO is a cd image
<mneptok> the piracy discussion is veering into ot territory
<Paddy_NI> it is
<Paddy_NI> and it should stop
<gogeta> you key grants you the right to the softwhere
<Reitz> what do you mean?
<twig11> gogeta: do I have the syntax right above?
<Paddy_NI> gogeta: not to pirate it though
<gogeta> twig11: shurre
<Diegobarsa> disculpen pero alguien sabe Backtracking?
<Paddy_NI> gogeta: your morals are very loose
<Reitz> wait a sec
<gogeta> Paddy_NI: downloading a iso is not pirate unless you dont own it
<jvogel> gogeta: it's not a legit copy of windows tho, even if it's 1-1 ... that's kinda like buying a US version of a bluray disc then downloading a european version
<Madpilot> mneptok, it started there, really. Windows support is OT for this channel.
<Paddy_NI> gogeta: and he does not.
<mneptok> gogeta Paddy_NI: drop it, please
<Reitz> isnt linux founded on the idea of being free.  not that i did anything ilegal or anything
<Andorin> I agree. Off-topic.
<gogeta> jvogel: only not legit if its been modded in any way
<Socah> Reitz: Linux is, but Windows is not
<Madpilot> gogeta, Paddy_NI, Reitz, whoever else - #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows, please. Not here.
<Paddy_NI> Reitz: what does linux have to do with pirating windows?
<mneptok> gogeta: DROP it.
<Reitz> nothing
<Reitz> i didnt pirate it
<trucMuche> :\
<jvogel> lol
<matt098> who cares if u did or didnt mone of our business
<matt098> none*
<Supersaiyan_IV> this discussion is irrelevant
<Paddy_NI> Reitz: telephone dell and I *guarantee* that you will not get a rar file ;)
<Reitz> ok
<matt098> ne how back to ubuntu
<jvogel> Reitz: use link igot you for discs
<J-_> !info scantwain
<ubottu> Package scantwain does not exist in jaunty
<Ziw> lmao at telephone dell
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: Are you an op?
<airhead> does anyone know how to get wireless drivers working?
<Reitz> but still.  can you i get a rar file to an iso to burn onto a cd?
<Reitz> thats all that i want to know
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: does that matter?
<Socah> airhead: what's ur wirless card?
<jvogel> Reitz: iso is probably INSIDE rar
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: then do your job?
<switch10_> Reitz: no
<jvogel> Reitz: extract rar (unrar)
<trucMuche> pfuu
<jvogel> sudo apt-get install unrar
<gogeta> Reitz: i gave you unrar for god sakes right click on it
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: my "job" pays a salary. this does not.
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: logged and I am on #ubuntu-ops
<Reitz> gogeta_give it to me again please
<gogeta> twig11: ok did the info save in iwconfig
<twig11> gogeta: it looks like it did.
<patriconway> what is the package name for avant window navigator
<gogeta> twig11: kinda got tossed offtopic
<mattgyver> i think its avn
<jvogel> Reitz: ... you need to unrar the file d00d
<r3l1c> avant-window-manager i think
<twig11> gogeta: i noticed
<jvogel> Reitz: terminal --> unrar file.rar
<Reitz> ok
<gogeta> twig11: the essid is still in iwconfig when you type it
<mattgyver> r3l1c, just do a sudo aptitude search avant
<twig11> gogeta: ESSID is now off/any
<jvogel> Reitz: then iso should be in there assuming that's what you wanted to install
<r3l1c> patriconway:  there is a way to search
<jvogel> i mean download
<gogeta> twig11: crys
<gogeta> twig11:  iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<r3l1c> has anyone had any luck installing ophcrack to a usb drive?
<gogeta> sudo of course
<r3l1c> isn't working
<bucky> is there a #ubuntu-wireless /
<r3l1c> using unetbootin
<twig11> gogeta: it's already in managed mode
<jvogel> twig11: whats wrong with wireless
<gogeta> lets do this
<Reitz> oh well. it wont work
<Reitz> i dont need it
<twig11> jvogel: it's a long story
<gogeta> jvogel: it refuses to store the essid
<bucky> #wireless is good
<Socah> Reitz: lol?
<jvogel> Reitz: do you have unrarA?
<Socah> :D
<ctmjr> patriconway, awn is the name
<jvogel> Reitz: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Reitz> no. it doesnt matter. i dont need it
<Socah> haha
<switch10_> Ha
<twig11> jvogel: gogeta could tell you better than I if you need to know. I've hardly got a clue what I'm doing.
<nalioth> let us stay on topic, folks
<jvogel> hm
<Socah> Reitz: you ask how to do this sience 40 minutes, and now you don't need it?
<jvogel> lol @ Reitz
<twig11> gogeta: let's do WHAT?
<gogeta> twig11:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 key off
<Paddy_NI> typical pirate
<bartek> #3on3.et
<Andorin> ...
<trucMuche> …
<gogeta> twig11: and sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<twig11> gogeta: just like you wrote it?
<gogeta> yep
<castro> Viva ubuntu
<gogeta> no and
<Andorin> Can someone tell me how I can change Ctrl+F back to Find? Something changed that makes it open a terminal window now and I don't see an entry for it in Keyboard Shortcuts under Preferences.
<Reitz> who thinks that there should be linux support for iPod?
<mneptok> !ot > Reitz
<ubottu> Reitz, please see my private message
<Socah> Reitz: as far as I know, there is?
<Andorin> Reitz: Rockbox.
<twig11> gogeta: okay I did those two.
<mattgyver> how can i monitor the network traffic to my machine?  someone was trying to bruteforce my ftp however logins failed, i want to see if they are still trying to hit my machine for anything else
<gogeta> twig11: ok sudo iwconfig essid "your ssid"
<wolf23> Anyone here use Deluge Bittorrent coz i have something wrong on configuration?
<switch10_> Rhythmbox works great too
<gogeta> oops
<switch10_> wolf23: I do
<fwaokda> is there a program that will rename a bunch of files for me? I want to add a prefix to a bunch of files... ???
<laeg> man adobe's download servers suck
<Reitz> Socah and Andorin: there is?
<Socah> fwaokda: yes there is
<wolf23> switch10_,  thanx
<gogeta> twig11: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your ssid"
<mattgyver> fwaokda, i think its called batch rename
<Andorin> Reitz: Yes, Rockbox and iPodLinux, for starters.
<Socah> Reitz: rockbox is alternate firmware as far as I know
<Andorin> Reitz: But Apple is a collective jerk and some iPods are unsupported
<twig11> gogeta: done
<fwaokda> mattgyver, thats the name of a program or is that like something built into ubuntu and I just do a command?
<gogeta> twig11: now just iwconfig does the ssid show
<switch10_> Iphone's are unsupported
<Reitz> ya. but it prolly isnt no itunes.  i have a touch so i doubt id be able to do the whole app thing and stuff
<mattgyver> fwaokda, i dont think its installed by default.  search the repos, aptitude search rename
<switch10_> And iPod touch
<matt098> hay guys is there a way to make vlc media player keep its equalizer settings stay the same instead of going back to default every time u open it
<twig11> gogeta: it does not
<twig11> :-(
<gogeta> twig11: wtf
<Andorin> And iPod Nano 2nd gen and above.
<twig11> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kub1> I am unable to access keyserver.ubuntu.com through my isp, & someone just checked & told me it is working cause they can access it.  My isp blocks most ports except for http.  Is there any way i can get the key through https?, and manually add it to the appropriate apt control file?
<myk_robinson> what is the preferred driver for Atheros AR2425? Seems the madwifi limits me to 1MB rate, and ath5k works for a time, then acts silly.. Is there a proper driver that just works right?
<jakerue> soooo panel is back after a reboot....didn't know how to get out of tty...got it now
<gogeta> twig11: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<jakerue> anyway my main issue is firewalls
<gogeta> i dont knoe man
<jakerue> having issues with bittorrent.....can't get the ports opened
<mattgyver> kub1, just try accessing it via a proxy site
<attickid> when installing widgets I get this error: "installation of /tmp/kde-attickid///108198-lastfm-0.4zop" failed" the filename change according to the widget
<mneptok> fwaokda: Metamorphose
<twig11> gogeta: done
<Andorin> Can someone tell me how I can change Ctrl+F back to Find? Something changed that makes it open a terminal window now and I don't see an entry for it in Keyboard Shortcuts under Preferences.
<xiofire> Madpilot: You still here?
<Reitz> Andorin: apple is my favorite computer maker
<xorso> I have a question about the live cd. I have a bad hard drive and it tries to read the sectors and takes forever to boot. can I skip this or boot straight to a command prompt?
<Madpilot> xiofire, ya - what's up?
<twig11> gogeta: Well I was all excited about Kamokow but Kamokow disappeared just like that.
<Paddy_NI> xorso: unplug the HDD
<switch10_> I hate apple
<jakerue> I check the ports, open them using
<jakerue> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT
<jakerue> then netstat for LISTEN and it's not open
<Paddy_NI> switch10_: me too
<kub1> mattgyver: How do i access it via a proxy site?  which proxy site?
<th0r> xorso: you should be able to tell the computer to look first at the cd drive....in the Setup at first boot...usually F2 or some such
<Andorin> Reitz: Well, they heavily encrypted the firmware on their Nanos, making it basically impossible to run alternate firmware, which means you have to use the handful of file formats that Apple's firmware supports. Can't use FLAC or ogg or anything free.
<Paddy_NI> th0r: that is not what he meant
<fwaokda> mneptok, not in the repos?
<yaku> does anybody has a  driver for the lovely sim card reader ?
<xorso> it starts to boot the live cd and this is on a notebook
<gogeta> twig11: iwpriv wlan0 authmode 2
<mneptok> !info metamorphose
<ubottu> Package metamorphose does not exist in jaunty
<Reitz> Andorin: oh well.  i still love ipod
<Reitz> and apple and macs
<mneptok> fwaokda: grim. it was available for previous releases
<Andorin> matt098: Are you PMing me? If so, xchat is showing it weirdly... hang on.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mattgyver> kub1, see pm
<twig11> gogeta: Invalid command
<twig11> authmode
<switch10_> Although I do own an iPhone
<xiofire> Madpilot: It told me my disk was perfect, so I began the installation process and now its asking me "Please insert the dis labeled: 'Ubuntu -Server 8.04.2 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20090121.1)' in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter"
<wrn> hello
<hypoon> Socah: duh, fstab can't have anything to do with it; fstab is in the filesystem, if it can't find the filesystem, then it can't find fstab
<gogeta> twig11: sudo iwpriv wlan0 authmode 2
<Madpilot> xiofire, assuming that's the CD you've already got in there, what happens when you hit Enter?
<yaku> help with the sim card reader anyone??
<mattgyver> whats the best way for me to monitor my network traffic?
<Andorin> matt098: Alright, as I said earlier, there's no section for Ctrl+F or Find in Keyboard Shortcuts.
<Socah> hypoon: yes, it's logical
<twig11> gogeta: same thing
<xiofire> Madpilot: takes me back to the same screen
<Socah> hypoon: maybe you could ask at knoppix channel, they are quiet specialized in livecds
<xorso> Paddy_NI:  this is on a notebook.
<Madpilot> xiofire, odd. not sure what to suggest, aside from "try a cold reboot & restart the whole install", which is the brute-force option...
<edbian> xiofire: Sorry to interrupt but what is the issue?
<Paddy_NI> xorso: are you still able to boot the previous OS?
<twig11> gogeta: you out of options?
<Paddy_NI> xorso: sounds like if its windows you should run a chkdsk
<xorso> Paddy_NI: unfortunately no
<J-_> I wish xsane cropped my photos as well. :(
<xiofire> edbrian: Im trying to install an openssh server and its not working out
<mneptok> xiofire: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<edbian> xiofire: So you installed the server package on the server and opened the necessary ports?
<xorso> Paddy_NI:  I have tried several windows solutions and to no avail. that is why I was trying to use a live cd.
<edbian> xiofire: Can you ping the server from the client?
<xiofire> edbrian: im converting a computer
<Paddy_NI> xorso: it just indefinitely hangs?
<switch10_> Do u guys use. Fspot?  Just curious, it has always been slow for me. Picass 3 runs great
<gogeta> twig11: wep might be the problem
<switch10_> I hear some people love it
<edbian> xiofire: (my name is edbian)  You're converting a computer?  What does that mean?  Converting from what to what?
<Madpilot> switch10_, gthumb > f-splat
<twig11> gogeta: how would a guy know?
<switch10_> Gthumb huh
<Paddy_NI> xiofire: converting it into a gorilla?
<th0r> xorso: if you changed the boot order the computer would read the cd first and not hang on the hd, but the net nazi doesn't like that idea
<xorso> Piddy_NI: it takes about 15 minutes. I just want to get to the cli
<xiofire> edbian: Converting from windows XP to a web server
<twig11> Kamokow: are you still around?
<Paddy_NI> th0r: whom is the net nazi?
<edbian> xiofire: An ubuntu based web server?  (You don't need ssh to have a web server BTW)
<xorso> th0r:  I can successfully start booting the live cd. it is the live cd that checks the HD.
<adam7> xorso: th0r left
<xiofire> edbian: yeah, ubuntu. I want OpenSSH and LAMP
<matt098> xorso thor left
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: please do not feed the troll. and please acknowledge that you have read my request.
<gogeta> twig11: try sudo iwconfig  wlan0 mode Auto
<adam7> xiofire: does sudo apt-get install openssh-server not work?
<gogeta> thers a post saying some cards have issues with essid in managed
<matt098> you should be using aptitude not apt-get
<xiofire> adam7: I'm not even off the install yet.
<edbian> xiofire: So you installed the openssh-server package correct?
<twig11> gogeta: okay done
<OttifantSir> Is there a way/program of getting information on the XY-placement of windows on the screen? There are a few screenlets that won't stay in place on the the sidebar after a reboot, and I thought I could use Compiz to stick them in place. Or would that not work with a cylindrical cube?
<gogeta> twig11: well you knoe the command to do next lol
<adam7> xiofire: so when the install finishes, install the openssh-server package and you're all set
<twig11> gogeta: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "myessid" key mykey?
<gogeta> twig11: yep
<xiofire> I can't finish the install - errors
<kaljtgg> does anyone know why the ubuntu branded firefox doesn't update to 3.5?
<twig11> gogeta: makin sure
<edbian> xiofire: What are the errors?
<gogeta> twig11: key "mykey"
<gogeta> heh
<Madpilot> kaljtgg, Ubuntu only does security updates after release - ff3.5 will be in 9.10
<kaljtgg> ok
<gogeta> please dont say youv been mis doin g the key all this tome
<gogeta> lol
<trucMuche> :)
<xiofire> edbian: I can't recall, im trying again.
<fiber_cut> Is there any way to tell the x&y  on the monitor so I can put an transparent xterm in the one spot I want
<twig11> gogeta: no I've done it both ways.
<edbian> xiofire: pastebin them?
<xiofire> edbian: I will
<gogeta> twig11: any luck
<WindowsUser> fiber_cut: xrandr is off the top of my head
<adam7> xiofire: how much ram does that machine have?
<OttifantSir> kaljtgg: I always removes ubufox, since it doesn't play nice with some addons I like to have. I have Firefox3.5, and no 3.0.1 anywhere in sight. Maybe that's why?
<fiber_cut> ok thanx
<twig11> gogeta: no. "ESSID: off/any"
<matrixblue> DVD burn fine with no problem but CDs fail to burn in any application I use..please help
<WindowsUser> gtg afk tho :)
<Ethan>  /msg NickServ identify google1
<xiofire> adam7: 128MB
<Ethan> crap
<Flannel> Ethan: You'll want to change that password
<Madpilot> Ethan, time for a new pw... :)
<gogeta> twig11: iwlist wlan0 does it say  what channel its on
<trucMuche> rofl
<hypoon> Socah: that's a good idea, I'll head over there
<adam7> xiofire: you need 160MB to run the livecd, IIRc, that'll be your problem
<gogeta> twig11: maybe we have to switch the channel manuly
<adam7> xiofire: look at the alternate CD
<Xubuntnoob> hi, is there a way to control individual application sound levels? (outside of the program) similar to windoze's volume control.
<twig11> gogeta: I don't see anything about a channel.
<gogeta> twig11: iwlist wlan0 scan
<lowlycoder> what's the "right way" for installing cuda on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<matt098> !cuda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cuda
<OttifantSir> Xubuntnoob: I haven't tried it, since it isn't a problem for me, but apparently earcandy is something you might be looking for.
<hypoon> Socah: although, there's not much going on in that channel
<matrixblue> neone has any ideas?
<dabukalam> i accidentally installed nvidia drivers on a laptop with intel graphics. how do i get it back to how it was?
<Xubuntnoob> OTTI: can i just apt-get it? or is there a repository to add
<gogeta> twig11: then sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your" key "yours" channel yournumber
<ctmjr> matt098, if your talking about cuda for nvidia you should check their site
<matt098> sudo aptitude purge (nvidia graphiddrivers)
<twig11> goge
<twig11> gogeta: oops. it's channel 6
<gogeta> then channel 6
<ipburbank> if I have a folder of text files what is the best way to search for text inside all of the files?
<dabukalam> i already removed the drivers, but i can't enable compiz any more...
<Socah> dabukalam: as far as I know you need to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf in line "driver" change nvidia to intel
<OttifantSir> Xubuntnoob: It isn't the repos, and I don't remember where I found the info on it at the moment. Wait while I look, will you?
<twig11> gogeta: okay I did that.
<Socah> dabukalam: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Socah> and later, check if you got direct rendering
<OttifantSir> Xubuntnoob: Here's the Launchpad-page: https://launchpad.net/earcandy
<Xubuntnoob> thanks you sir.
<dabukalam> socah, wait should i try your first thing or second thing?
<Socah> dabukalam: with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Socah> sec dabukalam
<Socah> dabukalam: try this first: glxinfo | grep rendering
<darthanubis> I forgot the string to add my external usb drive rw for samba share
<Socah> from terminal
<Andorin> Can someone tell me how I can change Ctrl+F back to Find? Something changed that makes it open a terminal window now and I don't see an entry for it in Keyboard Shortcuts under Preferences.
<twig11> gogeta: still not working
<gogeta> twig11: arg]]
<lowlycoder> how do I test to see if my ubuntu installation is 64 or 32 bit?
<tsrk> What configuration files do I need to restore for evolution to not go through the setup wizard again?
<coleys> tsrk: .evolution folder.
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to make the logout sound work on GNOME?
<gogeta> twig11: i dunno try resetting the roughter
<tsrk> coleys, I copied that but it still wants to go through the wizard
<Socah> lowlycoder: uname -a
<lowlycoder> Socah: Linux x 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<nerdy_kid> logout sound on GNOME wont work, HELP PLEASE
<Socah> then it's 32 bit (i686 arch)
<lowlycoder> Socah: gah; no!
<lowlycoder> thanks though :-)
<OttifantSir> Xubuntnoob: And here's a page promising to deliver .deb-packages in a PPA: http://www.stefanoforenza.com/ear-candy-deb-and-ppa-available/ (Be aware that PPA is not supported software, and adding them and using the software within is at your own risk. If you are unsure, don't do it. Wait for it to come to the official repos, or ask for help on compiling the source from the original developers)
<xiofire> Madpilot: Im now at the stage "software selection" if I do not choose any software, can I download it at a later date?
<Socah> dabukalam: still there?
<nerdy_kid> no logout sound on GNOME how to fix?
<Madpilot> xiofire, of course.
<Ziw> xiofire: yea ofc
<Socah> nerdy_kid: give me a sec
<nerdy_kid> Socah thanks
<dabukalam> socah: yup, one sec though
<kattollikisd> someone here knows how to install ubuntu on a Macbook?
<Socah> nerdy_kid: check this - go to preferences, sound, and in second tab there are defined sound to actions, there should be "logout" action
<Socah> you should be able to toggle on/off or change
<Xubuntnoob> thanks otti, that should work nicely
<ndf> i'm having trouble with the live installer for 9.04; i put it on a usb stick and it worked the first time, but now it won't start the live distro or the install at all - i can't tell what's happening because usplash or whatever it is hides everything - the only signal i get that something is wrong is the progress bar stops 'night rider'ing and my caps lock light flashes - any ideas what this
<ndf> means?
<nerdy_kid> Socah yup, it plays when i click the play button, the login sound works fine
<OttifantSir> Socah: Beat me to it. You must type like an old 40's war-secretary.
<twig11> HELP! I need an Ubuntu Wireless Troubleshooting Guru to tell me why my iwconfig won't save my essid information so I can get online. I'm going crazy in 30...29...28...
<xiofire> Madpilot: error again.  "An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software."
<xiofire> this is the second time ive gotten the error
<Ziw> kattollikisd: insert the disc into your comp, start the mac while you hold down the alt key. and you can choose the disk. and voila install ubuntu
<gogeta> twig11: ok another methed
<Madpilot> xiofire, odd. I've never used the server install, but that doesn't sound right
<twig11> gogeta: okay
<nerdy_kid> Socah,  is PulseAudio getting killed to soon?
<gogeta> twig11: sudo iwconfign wlan0 key open
<gogeta> oops
<Socah> nerdy_kid: no idea, but I don't use it
<Xubuntnoob> also, i'd like to learn about compiling from source, is there a good guide i should check out? i tried installing wine from source using the guide on their site, but it didn't work out so well. maybe i could try a more simple program?
<gogeta> twig11: sudo iwconfig key open
<gogeta> blarg
<kattollikisd> Ziw, i tried that, but mac do not use BIOS, so the cd wont boot
<gogeta> twig11: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open
<Madpilot> ubottu, compile | Xubuntnoob
<ubottu> Xubuntnoob: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ziw> kattollikisd: it should work, can you select it? ..
<gogeta> twig11: you use a open style wep key right
<Socah> OttifantSir: my english is not such good, to understand what you wanted to say by this
<edbian> ndf: When you are looking at the menu you can hit F6 (I think) to get to alternative options.  Remove the word "quite" and the word "splash" to see what is going on behind the scenes :)
<kattollikisd> hold, i gonna turn it on
<nerdy_kid> no logout sound in GNOME
<ndf> ok thanks
<twig11> gogeta: I think so. That's what I set in Network Manager but it didn't work there either.
<kattollikisd> hold, i gonna turn it on Ziw
<laeg> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hypoon> Socah: I think is found it
<OttifantSir> Socah: A compliment on your speed of writing. Secretaries during the war in the 40's could typically type about 200-260 words a minute on the old typewriters.
<twig11> gogeta: no I remember I changed it to shared in network manager. Before I uninstalled the whole shibang
<hypoon> Socah:*I think I found it
<Socah> hypoon: Great pal!
<gogeta> twig11: open shared?
<Xubuntnoob> that' is an interesting fact
<gogeta> twig11: lol we might have found the issue
<Xubuntnoob> and impressive
<Ziw> nerdy_kid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/229245
<hypoon> Socah: it looks like the casper directory is hardcoded to be in the root of the cd
<twig11> gogeta: I think it was either open or shared.
<nerdy_kid> Ziw thanks
<youseenothing_> hey guys
<solexious> Would any one recommend a graphics card that has 3d support and can do dual dvi monitors?
<solexious> s/a/a specific
<twig11> gogeta: when I typed your last command I got an error SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument
<Ziw> nerdy_kid: im not sure exactly but it seems that installing esound helps
<gogeta> twig11: ok try sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open yourkey
<matt098> im using an radeon x700 and ti worksgreat
<kattollikisd> Ziw, i turn on ubuntu and i press alt, and i see Macintosh and windows
<Socah> OttifantSir: Then, thank you. I can get every single word, but when there comes to interpretation  I often makes mistakes, so I prefer to make thing clear, it's a way safer this way.
<kattollikisd> Ziw, and then?\
<twig11> gogeta: yourkey quotes or no quotes?
<ndf> didn't do anything
<nerdy_kid> Ziw that bug is to old, they redid the sound server (from what i understand) in Jaunty
<ndf> =/
<youseenothing_> twig11: no quotes
<vvpalin> question if i set up a vpn, how do i make sure all my traffic goes over my tap rather than my ethernet?
<Socah> hypoon: in fact, you do simple livecd of ubuntu with your apps of choose?
<Ziw> kattollikisd: the disc will be shown as windows since the mac bios is funky.. just select it. or do you have windows installed via bootcamp?
<twig11> gogeta: done and no feedback
<youseenothing_> gogeta: another wireless prob?  seems to be the going thing now...ha
<Ziw> nerdy_kid: ye ok i just googled :p
<nerdy_kid> Ziw thanks anyway
<nerdy_kid> :)
<OttifantSir> Socah: Of course. It's just my style of giving compliments that doesn't always go well with distance...
<gogeta> twig11: ok sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "yourssid"
<twig11> youseenothing_: an unsolvable wireless problem by the looks of it.
<gogeta> twig11: and see if it takes
<kattollikisd> Ziw, i dont have windows on bootcamp, i just have mac, i selected windows cd
<youseenothing_> twig11: no such thing
<youseenothing_> twig11: ha!
<hypoon> Socah: no, that's not what I'm doing at all. I'm creating a liveDVD containing several livecds. I've already recoded the bootloader and all, ubuntu's just throwing a fit not finding the casper directory in the root
<twig11> youseenothing_: I know.
<youseenothing_> twig11: what seems to be the prob?  not associating with your ap?
<kattollikisd> and i see the ubuntu live now on the screen asking to install o try withoue make change on the computer Ziw
<gogeta> youseenothing iw not accepting his essid
<Ziw> kattollikisd: then ubuntu should start, even after you install ubuntu and have no disc inserted . during boot and holding alt it will still be called windows
<twig11> gogeta: didn't take
<Andorin> Deluge freezes when I start it, even after removing and reinstalling it. Please help.
<twig11> :-(
<youseenothing_> twig11: what is your essid suppose to be?
<kattollikisd> and i see the ubuntu live now on the screen asking to install o try withoue make change on the computer Ziw
<youseenothing_> twig11: and is it broadcasting or no?
<twig11> youseenothing_: Elmendorf Hof
<gogeta> twig11: ok sudo iwconfig wlan0 key restricted yourkey
<youseenothing_> twig11: do this, iwlist wlan0 scan
<Dr_Willis> Andorin:  remove/reinstallijg is 'windows thinking' making a new user and running it - see if it fails to work on a brand new user.  if SO.. then its some user setting that may be to blame
<youseenothing_> twig11: see if that shows in the list
<gogeta> youseenothing we knoe the ap essid aruldy
<twig11> youseenothing_: it does.
<ibbie> anyone here a licensing guru?
<youseenothing_> oh...is it not associating because of the key?
<youseenothing_> twig11: you running wep or wpa?
<Andorin> Dr_Willis: I don't know how to create a brand new user. The GUI method apparently won't let me.
<youseenothing_> ibbie: licensing guru for what?
<OttifantSir> ibbie: Ask your question. Guru or not, if someone knows the answer, they will get back to you.
<twig11> gogeta: okay did that
<twig11> youseenothing_: wep
<failers> meta questions ftl
<gogeta> twig11: ok sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your"
<gogeta> twig11: and see if it takes that
<youseenothing_> Andorin: sudo adduser <username>
<ibbie> youseenothing_, OttifantSir: thank you. I have software that wants to be free, but am not part of any organization. I wanted to release it under BSD license, but the template has a section for organizations.
<BitWraith> do the current ubuntu kernels support ext4?
<failers> BitWraith yes
<BitWraith> cool
<twig11> gogeta: I'm sorry to say it does not.
<BitWraith> does that include arm ubuntu?
<matt__> Any idea how to install libSDL-1.3.so.0 ? It says it is not found when i apt-get install it.
<gogeta> twig11: arg go into the roughter make it open ha
<youseenothing_> twig11: so try this, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep Hof
<ndf> my live install usb key used to launch into a menu with more options along the bottom (f1 - f6); if you press escape there it would go to a simplified menu without those options, now for some reason it loads straight into the simplified one? also since then i haven't been able to start the live setup or the install - it stops and the caps lock flashes - removing 'quiet splash --' from boot option
<ndf> does nothing
<youseenothing_> twig11: just for the sake of making sure it sees the ap
<gogeta> twig11: qwicd might have changed the auth modes for keys messing things up
<twig11> youseenothing_: just Hof?
<adam7> gogeta: if you uninstalled wicd and rebooted, anything it did is gone
<youseenothing_> twig11: yeah...that will show the line with the name of your essid
<dabukalam> socah: thanks a lot, it worked like a dream
<youseenothing_> adam7 is correct
<ibbie> Frankly, I have a lot of software I'd like to release, just haven't gotten around to it, and figured I'd shoot for as permissive a license as possible. :D
<gogeta> adam7: this didnt happon untill hee did uninstall it
<gogeta> adam7: i had it conencted yesterday
<Guest21310> how do I get a name and not a number i.e. Secret Agent Man?
<gogeta> adam7: via term
<adam7> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<adam7> !register > Guest21310
<ubottu> Guest21310, please see my private message
<youseenothing_> twig11: does that command return it?
<twig11> youseenothing_: the ESSID shows up.
<adam7> gogeta: so can't you just run that command now?
<youseenothing_> twig11: ok, do this:  iwlist wlan0 scan
<gogeta> adam7: nope it will not accept the ssid
<adam7> gogeta: what do you mean?
<youseenothing_> twig11: look to make sure that the encryption shows as on and check the channel as well
<adam7> exact errors are good
<gogeta> adam7: iwconfig wlan0 essid "ssid"
<gogeta> adam7: it will still show as off/any
<adam7> gogeta: and what's the error?
<twig11> youseenothing_: iwconfig?
<adam7> gogeta: using encryption?
<onats1> hello
<youseenothing_> twig11: no the command itself
<gogeta> adam7: wep yes it worked untillk he removed wicd
<youseenothing_> twig11: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<matt__> Any idea how to install libSDL-1.3.so.0 ? It says it is not found when i apt-get install it. can anyone find out anything about it?
<onats1> how do i setup openvpn on ubuntu so that it automatically connects upon boot up, and retries connections when it gets disconnected?
<thansom> arg
<adam7> gogeta: so why did you remove wicd then?
<Andorin> Dr_Willis: Nope.
<youseenothing_> twig11: look at your ap's information and you should see something for encryption: on/off and channel
<gogeta> adam7: i didnt twig did
<gogeta> adam7: it froze his pc i guess
<adam7> gogeta: so did twig11 start wpa_supplicant?
<twig11> youseenothing_: encryption is on and channel is 6
<gogeta> twig11: goo into your roughter turn off the key for now i think the auths messed up
<youseenothing_> adam7: he doesn't need wpa_supplicant...he is using wep
<adam7> can I see your wpa_supplicant.conf?
<adam7> ok, I guess you don't
<adam7> you can use it though if you want
<Socah|Away> hypoon: In fact I made something similar, but using USB thumb drive
<Socah> hypoon: It was Fedora + Ubuntu (both amd64) + Arch i686
<twig11> gogeta: is that possible when I'm connected over the same network to the same router with the computer I'm chatting on now?
<youseenothing_> twig11: do this then:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "name" && sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 6 && sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <yourKey>
<adam7> gogeta/ twig11: did you read teh iwconfig man page about the key command?
<gogeta> twig11: you will have to reconnect to it as open
<adam7> gogeta/ twig11: also, you should use WPA2, as WEP is very easy to break
<gogeta> adam7: i knoe the keey command thats not the problem i tryed every key methed
<adam7> I'd suggest you try using wpa_supplicant
<gogeta> adam7: for now hes going to have to use none
<Shady> net.net
<twig11> gogeta: what do you mean connect to it as open?
<Socah> hypoon: It's very nice, if you want to introduce GNU/Linux to someone. Or have system with persistent home on your pendrive. Pendrives are much better than cd's for live pruposes
<ibbie> holy cow, nevermind. I just downloaded libevent and saw how they handled it. Doh, I feel silly now. (:
<youseenothing_> twig11: did you try that command line i gave you?
<gogeta> twig11: if you remove the key you will have to reconnect
<ibbie> brb
<twig11> youseenothing_: not yet
<youseenothing_> twig11: go ahead and try that
<gogeta> youseenothing same command i gave him
<gogeta> a ton of times
<laeg_> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<youseenothing_> and it just won't associate?
<laeg_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gogeta> youseenothing now you get it
<Andorin> Will someone please help? Deluge freezes when I start it.
<tsrk> can I install a 32-bit package on 64-bit ubuntu?
<adam7> tsrk: possibly, which package?
<adilvalentim43> hello room
<gogeta> youseenothing <yourkey>  isnt it "k"
<tsrk> adam7, it's a canon printer driver that i downloaded from the canon website
<hypoon> Socah: do you remember how you resolved my issue?
<tsrk> adam7, there's only 32-bit deb packages
<adam7> tsrk: your printer doesn't work when you just plug it in?
<ahuron>  hi
<youseenothing_> gogeta: doesn't have to be...only if it has spaces in it
<gogeta> oh
<tsrk> adam7, no, i need these packages
<gogeta> no <i hope
<gogeta> lol
<youseenothing_> ha
<adam7> tsrk: hm, that's irritating
<twig11> gogeta: youseenothing_ : it still didn't associate.
<tsrk> adam7, i thought there was a way to run 32-bit packages?
<youseenothing_> twig11: what kind of card do you have?
<ahuron> hellon adivalentim
<twig11> gogeta: what were you saying about connecting aas open?
<adam7> tsrk: there is, sometimes
<ahuron> how are you
<youseenothing_> twig11: he is talking about taking the encryption off
<adilvalentim43> fine
<adam7> tsrk: it really depends
<Andorin> Will someone please help? Deluge freezes when I start it.
<tsrk> adam7, ok, on what?
<twig11> youseenothing_: Linksys WUSB11v4 usb network adapter
<Andorin> ALL I did was remove files from my Downloads folder and suddenly it doesn't work. I don't get it!
<adam7> tsrk: on the package. I'm just guessing, but it's unlikely that will work
<youseenothing_> twig11: what module does that one use?
<gogeta> twig11: can you rrun a wire to it
<adam7> tsrk: you can give a try by running sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture nameofpackage.deb
<twig11> youseenothing_: gogeta: and to take the encryption off I would need access to the router which I don't have.
<Socah> hypoon: I had no such problem with liveUSB. In fact, it was quite simple - using unetbootin for each distro I wanted to add. When unetbootin made his job, I moved each distribution installed from pendrive, to other folder on my hard disk. After I installed, and moved all distributions I wanted, I splitted all folders to root of pendrive (except syslinux, and this other one for bootin), and then splitted content of syslinux, to hav
<adam7> Socah: your message got cut off after to hav
<youseenothing_> gogeta: have we checked to make sure his ieee80211 lib was not messed up with something in wicd's removal?
<twig11> youseenothing_: you mean what driver module?
<twig11> gogeta: no
<youseenothing_> gogeta: we can check in dmesg if we remove the kernel module with modprobe and then re-enable it
<youseenothing_> twig11: yes
<adam7> youseenothing_, gogeta: if you really uninstalled wicd and rebooted, there is nothing from that that is messing it up
<hypoon> Socah: you got cut off at "and then splitted content of syslinux, to hav"
<youseenothing_> adam7: it is possible that the ieee80211 lib was corrupted...
<tsrk> adam7, ok, i'll try that, thanks
<adam7> youseenothing_: not from wicd, wicd doesn't touch that stuff
<Socah> hypoon: ve option to boot each distro from loader. That's all - no problems
<Andorin> Will someone please help? Deluge freezes when I start it.
<tsrk> adam7, there's 64-bit RPMs, is there a clean way to install those on ubuntu?
<youseenothing_> adam7: you check everything involved regardless since the typical things are not working
<adam7> tsrk: alien
<Socah> Andorin: Have you any started tasks in Deluge?
<youseenothing_> adam7: or at least that is what i do sometimes and this might be one of those times
<adam7> youseenothing_: feel free, but I'm telling you that Wicd did not corrupt your wireless stack
<Andorin> Socah: I believe so, why?
<tsrk> adam7, ok
<ndf> someone please help? i'm allways the one who gets ignored =(
<Socah> Andorin: they can freez Deluge
<Andorin> Socah: Okay, so how do I deal with this?
<hypoon> Socah: interesting. I'm going to have to check that out
<hypoon> Socah: I've got to go afk for a moment
<adam7> ndf: it works better if you tell us the problem :P
<thansom_> my sound sometimes just goes away... with sound all the way up on the control and speakers, its mute. the speakers are fine
<thansom_> if I reboot it works
<thansom_> any idea how to fix this without a reboot???
<Socah> Andorin: let me think
<Socah> hypoon: Maybye I will find complete tutorial to this
<Socah> my words can be not precise
<thansom_> hello?
<thansom_> any ideas?
<thansom_> any process I could reset???
<wnstn> ndf what is your question again?
<ndf> adam7: i put 9.04 live on a usb stick. the first time i booted it was fine. now the boot menu is different, more simplified, and i can't boot live or install now, it stops and the caps lock flashes, i can't see whats going on either because removing 'quiet splash' from the boot option actually doesn't do anything
<Scunizi> thansom_: are you running anything like skype, gizmo or other 3rd party program that grabs the audio when you launch it?
<adam7> ndf: flashing caps lock light is a kernel panic
<ndf> i've tried using it on other compuuters, same thing happens. i've also tried re-imaging with unetbootin
<Socah> Andorin: hypoon: I'm sorry, I need to leave now.
<wnstn> ndf have you checked the syslogs?
<ndf> how can i?
<Socah> Take care guys, see you later
<Socah> bye #ubuntu
<hypoon> Socah: thanks for your help
<ndf> wnstn how can i?
<adam7> ndf: I don't know the asnwer, I was just asking you to repeat your question isntead of just telling us you're being ignored :)
<thansom_> nope
<wnstn> dmesg i believe
<thansom_> Scunizi, nope... its random. no programs are running
<ndf> wnstn it won't boot lol
<thansom_> surely there's something I can do to just reset it
<wnstn> even off live cd?
<thansom_> otherwise, I guess I'll jyust reboot
<ndf> this is the case
<ndf> that's what i'm saying
<twig11> adam7: youseenothing_ : gogeta : When I downloaded wicd with aptitude it had to uninstall network manager first and I remember seeing an error at the end fo the process. but I don't remember what it was. Later I removed wicd and reinstalled network manager. I had set up the connection manually with the CLI, that's how I could reinstall network manager. using the command line, I installed the network manager applet on the tray, b
<switch10_> Andorin: cancel your dls and restart deluge
<adam7> twig11: your message got cut off at the tray, b
<wnstn> ndf have you a way to try a memtest
<Andorin> switch10_: I can't. It freezes when I try to start it.
<gogeta> twig11: hear
<ndf> yea memtest is one of the options
<ndf> it's fine
<twig11> but it didn't show up so I rebooted. When I rebooted, Network Manager applet asked for access to my key or something like that and I gave permission. Network Manager couldn't connect, and I've had the current problem ever since.
<ndf> checked
<youseenothing_> he was calling us b like from half-baked
<youseenothing_> ha!
<FrozenFire[work]> Whenever my wireless goes down, Gnome hangs.
<Scunizi> thansom_: weird.. sorry I don't have any suggestions. skype use to grab audio from everything else and leave alsa inoperable after closing.. alsa had to be restarted to regain audio..
<switch10_> Andorin: delete the physical files. Or move them
<cyberixae> packages.ubuntu.com is down
<FrozenFire[work]> I can still utilise opened windows, but my panels freeze up
<wnstn> ndf so you can get to the gdm screen?
<gogeta> twig11: just install that on your pc
<adam7> cyberixae: yeah, I noticed that too
<ndf> wnstn no it doesn't go any further than selecting boot options then going to usplash
<parasiteking-> Can Ubuntu NBR be installed on non Atom cpu platforms?
<Andorin> switch10_: Never mind. The deluged process was screwing with it. Killing it fixed it.
<wnstn> ndf so usplash is what freezes?
<twig11> gogeta: I accepted the file but it doesn't seem to be downloading for some reason.
<shauno> What package do I need to enable syntax hilighting in vim? I've added vim-runtime, but I'm avoiding vim-full as this is a fairly compact headless/nogui install, so I don't want to pull in gnome libs
<ndf> everything does
<twig11> gogeta: can I have a url?
<ndf> it just stops half way, caps lock flashing
<gogeta> twig11: i grabbed it off apt
<switch10_> ndf: that could b a bios code
<twig11> hmm
<ndf> switch10_ it worked before, but now the boot option menu thing isn't even the same
<switch10_> Bad memory or something
<ndf> it's like
<ndf> simplified
<gogeta> twig11: ill upload it
<edbian> ndf: When you are at the menu you can press F6 to set kernel options.  Do you know what I'm talking about?
<ndf> like when you press esc
<twig11> gogeta: kind of you
<ndf> edbian no
<ndf> that menu has gone
<ndf> it wont load that graphical boot menu
<edbian> ndf: Is this off a CD or usb?
<ndf> usb
<ndf> it loaded it the first time
<ndf> but now it won't
<switch10_> Try in a different comp
<ndf> i just get the simplified textmod menu
<ndf> tried
<ndf> same thing
<FloodBot2> ndf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dreki> i need to reinstall my windows partition, which im sure is gonna wipe grub, how do i reinstall grub after that happens?
<parasiteking-> Will Netbook Remix work on AMD platforms?
<switch10_> Same thing?
<rainwalker> is there a reason there are only a few photo viewers that can display animated gifs? what's the point in displaying .gif if they can't show the animated version too?
<ndf> yep
<gogeta> there just put that on the pc
<wnstn> ndf check this thread https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41710
<edbian> So you can boot from the usb stick but you get stuck before even the ubuntu menu launches?  (The one that asks if you want to install or run ubuntu or run memtest+86 etc etc) ??
<ndf> edbian; no that menu has changed to the simplified one now
<ahuron> hi people
<switch10_> ndf: you might need to make a new bootable USB. Sounds like something got corupted
<ahuron> edbiam how are you
<ndf> no i've done the integrity check it says it's fine
<ndf> and also i have redone unetbootin image
<racarter> how can I use find to find all folders in a particular directory? i can't find the flag to specify just directories
<edbian> ndf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Install2StartUp.png  not like this anymore?  See the F4 option?
<ndf> edbian: if you press escape at that menu; it loads a simplified one. that's all i get now.
<edbian> ndf: So you do see the menu I screen-shotted?
<ndf> no not anymore
<diegoviola> hi, does fglrx works on latest ubuntu? fedora 11 has some problems with the latest 2.6.29 kernel and fglrx
<ndf> just the simplified one
<switch10_> diegoviola: nope
<ndf> the one you screenshotted only worked once
<switch10_> diegoviola: some ati cards will work. A lot don't including mine
<gogeta> twig11: hope wifi radar fixes you up
<diegoviola> how much will ati take to release that update
<edbian> ndf: Can you get a screen-shot of the simplified one?  Maybe google image search it?
<edbian> ndf: I don't think I've ever seen it
<twig11> gogeta: I'm finding out right now, thanks.
<ndf> if you can load the live on a vm just get to that and press esc
<ndf> i don't think i'll find a screenshot of it
<twig11> gogeta: should I set it to open or restricted?
<switch10_> diegoviola: I don't think ati plans on releasing any updated drivers for their older cards. There was a post on the ubuntu forums about it.
<edbian> ndf: I don't have a live CD.  Is there anyway to set kernel options in this menu?  Have you scoward the whole thing?  What you need to do is turn off the splash and quiet options so that you can see the errors during your boot.
<switch10_> Last ati card I buy thTs for sure
<mehdi> how can I change risulision?
<twig11> gogeta: mode Managed?
<gordonban_> I think one of the HD died in my RAID array --> http://pastebin.com/m5ada0895
<gordonban_> How can I tell?
<ndf> edbiani've allready said loads of times, removing quiet splash does nothing
<edbian> ndf: I'm sorry I didn't see that *sheepish*
<switch10_> diegoviola: u can use fedora 10 or ubuntu 8.10 without any probs
<ndf> sorry :P
<mulambo187> try gentoo if your not happy with ubuntu
<ndf> lol what
<laeg_> !graphics
<cyberixae> adam7: The admins are working on it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<laeg_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edbian> ndf: Then I suggest you check the filesystem of the usb stick.  Do you have a working ubuntu install or a live CD ?
<Ins|de> hello, i'm having a little problem, i stay without sound without no reason, it seems the device becomes locked by another app, can anyone help me finding what and why it is becoming locked ?
<gogeta> twig11: yea should be fine
<mehdi> how can I change normal risulitioan in monitor?
<uqs> how do I install Pidgin Screenlets? Screenlets is already isntalled.
<gogeta> mulambo187: you shoulda said slackware heh
<ndf> edbian: this worked the first time, and i've re-imaged and integrity checked the live on the usb stick a couple of times to make sure it's fine
<edbian> ndf: That is strange.  Do you have faulty hardware somewhere in your machine?  i know that live CD's won't boot if you have a fried network card or something.
<ndf> edbian: no it does this on every machine i put the stick in
<Ins|de> doing an "lsof | grep pcm" i get 3 pulseaudio processes
<mehdi> how can I change normal risulitioan in monitor?
<mehdi> how can I change normal risulitioan in monitor?
<mehdi> how can I change normal risulitioan in monitor?
<matt098> dude dont spam
<ahuron> someone can help?
<edbian> ndf: I have no idea.  Perhaps the stick is physically damaged?
<edbian> ndf: Sorry I'm not more help :(
<gogeta> twig11: any luck
<ndf> edbian: surely the integrity check (md5 on each file) suggests there's no damage?
<mulambo187> k im goin out, brb word of advice : install gentoo
<switch10_> mehdi: system>prefs>screen res
<edbian> ndf: It was just a shot in the dark.  a good md5 checksum does seem to mean the disk is fine.  Like I said. I don't know what the issue could be :(
<ahuron> someone help me
<ndf> =((((( this is so frustrating prely because it worked once =(
<ndf> *purely
<ndf> i don't understanddddddddd
<ndf> >=[
<twig11> gogeta: I was away for a little. No luck. Could not get ip address
<switch10_> ndf: that is weird. Even tho the integrity test said all was good I would still try to make a new bootable USB. Maybe a different stick?
<solexious> DoI need the 64 bit edition if I want to have more than 3gigs of memory?
<switch10_> solexious: no
<gogeta> twig11: i say just format the entire dam thing
<switch10_> solexious: more than 4 gig
<ndf> switch10_ i'm redoing unetbootin now
<nickrud> more than 3.2gb actually
<gogeta> twig11: lol its annoyed me that mutch
<twig11> gogeta: me too
<switch10_> nickrud: thanks 3.2
<gogeta> twig11: and dont remove the defult manager this time
<gogeta> lol
<zenwryly> For a server, is there a way to know when an upgrade requires a restart?
<solexious> switch10_ will I run in to problems running the 64 bit edition if need it for over 3.2 gigs? I hear pople complain about 64 bit editions
<matt098> 64 bit work fine
<solexious> s/pople/people
<nickrud> solexious, mostly with closed source stuff like flash.
<treetop> to
<Dreki> i need to reinstall my windows partition, which im sure is gonna wipe grub, how do i reinstall grub after that happens?
<nickrud> solexious, switch10 got disconnected
<nickrud> !grub > Dreki
<ubottu> Dreki, please see my private message
<laeg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<laeg> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<solexious> nickrud, but I take it I can dual boot with a 32 bit edition if I need it
<switch10_> I'm back stupid shotty iPhone connection
<Skaperen> ndf: what OS are you using to record the USB flash drive with?
<nickrud> solexious, mostly people would install a 32bit firefox alongside the 64bit; but I'm not sure that's even necessary any more
<solexious> nickrud, know if I would run into problems sharing a /home directory on a partition with a 32 and 64 os sharing it
<switch10_> I've had a lot of headaches with 64 bit. Mainly with bluez and my printers drivers
<nickrud> solexious, now that I can tell you won't be a problem. I share /home between all my ubuntu versions
<ndf> edbian: lol after re-imaging again this time i didn't even see a boot menu at all, it was entirely replaced by unetbootin's own implementation, and it booted right away! what the fffffffff?
<nickrud> solexious, never had a problem with it
<solexious> nickrud, great :) was thinking of having another partition with ubuntu studio on it
<edbian> ndf: Maybe a bug in unetbootin?  I have no clue
<nickrud> solexious, I'd be cautious between distros
<switch10_> Ya prolly a bug
<ndf> bizarre.
<ndf> -_-
<Skaperen> unetbootin: has a few bugs ... but there are also issues with what it leaves behind can be corrupted on windows
<solexious> nickrud, ah,ok
<Skaperen> ndf: what OS are you using to record the USB flash drive with?
<switch10_> ndf: no cd drive?
<charlie458> hello, i meant to change the password for my account, but did sudo passwd instead, does doing sudo passwd -l root restore everything to how it was before?
<twig11> gogeta: I got cut off. did you get my question? Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu and still keep my data without having to bring it all in from a backup?
<ndf> Skaperen: the first time it worked normally with the proper ubuntu boot menu i did it with unetbootin on intrepid 8.10, then since it didn't work again i'd allready erased intrepid so i been using unetbootin on xp on another laptop, same .iso though (external hdd)
<Skaperen> ndf: but what OS?  Windows?
<switch10_> Skaperen: ya he said xp
<ndf> re-read
<nickrud> twig11, you can move all your stuff from /home to a /data directory, delete all other directories by hand, then when you install don't reformat the disk.
<nickrud> move anything back from /data that you wanted.
<twig11> Can Ubuntu be reinstalled without losing the contents of the home folder?
<Skaperen> ndf: it seems a USB drive created with unetbootin, and then touched by certain windows machines, becomes corrupted even if unetbootin worked
<ufo_> hello i have a little question... :) I need to add ".tor_aliases" to the bashrc file, but i find 2 one is /etc/bash.bashrc  and the other is /usr/share/base-file/dot.bashrc, what is the file i should add the line ".tor_aliases"  ??? thx in advance
<Skaperen> ndf: I don't know if a virus does this, or windows itself
<nickrud> twig11, I've never trusted it that much :)
<nickrud> ufo_, either /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc
<switch10_> nickrud: I don't trust it at all
<nickrud> switch10_, I've done the move data to /data and reinstall many times though
<Skaperen> ndf: I think the issue is that the USB drive is in FAT format, and Windows can access that
<ufo_> but can not find the ~/.bashrc
<nickrud> ufo_, it would be in your home directory. you need to show hidden files
<ndf> Skaperen: i just did a little more testing; it seems to be something to do with the way you unmount on windows - if you 'eject' the usb drive, i get the same problem., but if i just pull it out it's fine lol, a bit contradictory to ideal practice to say the least
<switch10_> nickrud: I've def lost data. I reinstall quite a bit tho
<ufo_> ok
<switch10_> ndf: oh yea that's right
<Skaperen> ndf: actually not contradictory ... by just yanking it, you deprive it of the opportunity to flush out the viral infections
<ufo_> ok i find it :) thx you guy's
<Skaperen> flush out -> to the USB drive ... that is
<bonez46> how can I keep fairly up to date with applications.. and yet not run a risky system.. I don't want to run experimental stuff.. but I hate being far behind with many packages.. Suggestions?
<twig11_> Can Ubuntu be reinstalled without losing the contents of /home?
<Skaperen> ndf: so I recommend using flashnul or other raw sector writer and just put a straight image on the USB drive
<nickrud> bonez46, run ubuntu for 3-9 months old; you'd need another distro to keep up any better. Like gentoo
<switch10_> twig11_: just back up to ext hard drive
<Skaperen> ndf: Windows won't mount it, and viruses won't know it's worth infecting
<tsrk> i have restored my ~/.evolution directory from a backup, but evolution wants me to go through the setup wizard again. why is that happening? where does it store the information about whether it needs to run the setup wizard?
<nickrud> tsrk, it keeps some config info in ~/.gconf
<ndf> Skaperen: stop lying
<tsrk> nickrud, oh yeah, i also got ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<Skaperen> ndf: eh?
<ndf> windows does mount it, and viruses have no need to 'infect' files in a linux system - because they are not designed for linux
<bonez46> nickrud do you run any back stuff or just play it safe?
<Skaperen> ndf: if it's in some other format, Windows won't mount it ... if it's a hard drive (USB flash drives are) then Windows won't mount an ISO on it
<ndf> they won't be looking to 'infect' those files
<ndf> what
<ndf> you are talking crap
<ndf> just shut up
<Skaperen> ndf: sure windows does mount it ... I'm saying *IF* windows cannot or won't mount it ...
<Dr_Willis> ive seen virusis thta just 'trash' files.. :)
<nickrud> bonez46, I used to run a mx of debian's unstable/experimental. I switched to ubuntu as soon as it came out because it was a stable unstable :)
<ndf> what
<ndf> no you aren't
<ndf> you're just talking
<bonez46> nickrud I need to run Mailman.. if I just compile from source.. and run that .. I assume that doesn't pose much risk, right?
<Skaperen> ndf: it's in FAT format ... viruses have no idea it's for Linux ... to them it's just some new disk to infect
<nickrud> no. running from source is the safest way in general
<ndf> that doesn't matter
<switch10_> Skaperen: exactly
<ndf> the point is
<ndf> a virus will be looking for a certain file to 'infect'
<Skaperen> ndf: read up on how unetbootin works ... it installs a boot loader onto a FAT drive and copies all the files from the source ISO
<ndf> generally, it's not going to look for something like vmlinuz or whatever
<ndf> i know, dick
<Skaperen> ndf: depends on the virus ... many viruses see a new filesystem mounted and will add what they want to it to make it be infected whether it was bootable before or not
<jbmigel> ?register
<ndf> what? that doesn't even mean anything
<ndf> stop talking
<Skaperen> ndf: they do things like add autorun and boot sectors
<nickrud> tsrk, not sure, been looking
<Skaperen> ndf: you need to learn how booting works, and how viruses do their nasty deeds, how unetbooting works, and about some alternatives that work better
<ndf> no i don't
<ndf> i understand
<ndf> you're just telling me everything i allready know
<ndf> and patronising me telling me i need to learn something
<tsrk> nickrud, ok, thanks, I found something that says it store passwords in ~/.gnome2_private/evolution, but my .gnome2_private is empty (I assume it mounts it from somewhere and it didn't get copied with the rest of my backup). Is that what I need?
<ndf> just shut up
<Skaperen> ndf: then fix it yourself and do it right now without whining or asking for any help
<nickrud> bonez46, especially for something like mailman that's pretty discrete
<ctmjr> !attitude | ndf
<ubottu> ndf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ndf> nothing needs fixing, i'm not asking for help. you're just spouting crap at me
<nickrud> interesting.
<Skaperen> ndf: you xp box is infected, and you can't get your USB to boot always
<ndf> what
<ndf> no
<ndf> what made you think that
<switch10_> Um.....
<nickrud> tsrk, interesting. I have nothing in .gnome_private either
<Skaperen> ndf: and you are in denial
<ndf> lol you don't even know
<tsrk> nickrud, ok
<ndf> i'm not 'in denial'; i'm telling you the problem is fixed and you just keep going on about how you know my xp box is infected and some virus is doing something. just shut up! nothing is wrong, infected or anything
<Skaperen> ndf: windows infections are the cause of failure of the vast majority of boot failures when unetbootin itself actually works right (which does not always happen)
<ndf> whoopdy doo!
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<ndf> i don't care
<Aarchon> ndf: xp is a virus
<ndf> Aarchon don't you start as well
<Aarchon> I will too
<ndf> why do you all insist on winding me up and then warning me for attitude
<switch10_> This is rediculous
<Skaperen> ndf: then quit telling us it won't boot ... if it's fixed it boots every time and you don't have trouble
<ndf> just fuck off!
<ndf> Skaperen
<ndf> i'm not!
<ndf> you are going on
<ndf> i'm telling you the problem is FIXED
<FloodBot2> ndf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aarchon> See, not the inevitable but how it really is
<ndf> grrrrrrr
<nickrud> mildness is generally better :)
<Aarchon> sit back and relax... we are making new systems
<noric> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on dell mini 9. I would like to upgrade to OpenGL 2.0. How can I do this?
<ufo_> well actually i want to tority evolution any one know where i can find the howto ?
<switch10_> noric: copy the home folder including hidden folders to an external hard drive and install then copy over the files you want from your home folder
<Aarchon> ndf: why did you feel a bit upset earlier if i may ask ?
<noric> switch10_: but what do I install?? I don't understand what "intsallinig opengl 2.0" is
<nickrud> ufo_, you don't really need a howto; just fill in the questions in the wizard and it'll hook you up. Using it is almost too close to outlook
<ufo_> ok
<phase_shift314> so google is coming up with an os? why?
<Aarchon> cool
<rainwalker1> phase_shift314: because they can, and they're confident they can do it right
<Skaperen> phase_shift314: everyone else does ... I'm surprised they hadn't sooner
<Dr_Willis> and its very likely they can do it right.
<Aarchon> I for one, like it
<switch10_> Android is google
<moymoy> phase_shift314: Skaperen: and competition is good :)
<ndf> Aarchon: i was telling Skaperen that i had fixed the problem and he insisted on repeating useless information about irrelevant and incorrect information about how windows mounts usb sticks. then he went on about how a virus has infected my stick and is now taking over the files on the live install, which is complete rubbish, nothing is wrong, i fixed the problem and it most certainly wasn't
<ndf> caused by a virus
<Skaperen> moymoy: of course
<ndf> so i told him to shut up
<ndf> and i got warned for abusing people
<phase_shift314> i'm sticking with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> phase_shift314:  this is linux.. use wht you like.. :)
<Dr_Willis> 'linux: Your OS, Your Way!'
<moymoy> anyone know if NFS works outside of your own LAN (assuming your exports settings support connections from any hostname)
<Madpilot> Folks, chat about Google's new OS elsewhere, pls. #ubuntu-offtopic or PM.
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  using nfs over the wild and dangerous Internet.. is not a good idea.
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there guys, I reinstalled 8.10 because ATI dropped my video card - and now the restricted device manager isn't working properly
<Aarchon> ndf: Well, windows is crap on mounting usb stuff because if, say E: exists itll not even try to mount the drive as F: because it felt! like not doing it or something (garbage)
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  now ssh and the 'sshfs' are  proberly a better idea.
<shazbotmcnasty> I try to activate the driver - and it just gives me a big red X
<crgre> when using vim -f http://somesite.com/ vim invokes elinks and loads the formatted page instead of the HTML source. is there a way to prevent this?
<Aarchon> ndf: do you like windows at all ?
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: just wondering xD .. i was reading that old school ways of computing had every computer linked to the same server with an identical home folder (NFS mounted)
<crgre> join #archlinux
<Skaperen> Aarchon: I was about to offer him an alternative that has been more reliable ... just not quite as easy to do
<nickrud> and never come back crgre :)
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  thats rather easy to setup. :)
<ctmjr> shazbotmcnasty, what graphic card do you have?
<shazbotmcnasty> radeon x800
<Aarchon> ndf: Place a document file on your right side of the desktop. Rightclick on it and then edit it, save it and see where it ends up.
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  i tend to export the /home to some location like /NFS/homes  for accessing other machines on the lan via nfs.
<shazbotmcnasty> it's worked fantastically before on 8.10 and I've never before had problems with interpid.
<ndf> <Aarchon> ndf: Well, windows is crap on mounting usb stuff because if, say E: exists itll not even try to mount the drive as F: because it felt! like not doing it or something (garbage)
<shazbotmcnasty> but for some reason it's not working :<
<ndf> now you're doing it too
<phase_shift314> if only there were free hardware
<ndf> just shut up
<Aarchon> Skaperen: In the end itll be as good.
<tsrk> Is there a way to make thunderbird only load a limited number of messages? I keep all my messages in my inbox and there are 8000 of them now which it isn't liking.
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: just wondering what the limitations were =p and sftp is my prefered way of filetransfer over the internet.. and much easier than FTP..
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  in the past some programs had issues with nfs mounted homes.    not noticed or heard of any issues with it lately
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  if nfs server goes down... you are stuck.. :)
<Aarchon> ndf: No, listen please.
<Skaperen> Aarchon: he doesn't like to have his infinite wisdom challenged
<ndf> what
<nickrud> Aarchon, Skaperen please drop the issue, ndf seems happy
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  and nfs is perhaps not as 'secure' as it could be.
<ndf> nickrud: i am, i have no problem but those two insist on telling me stuff that isn't true
<bonez46> how can I create a link on my desktop to a network folder on another machine?
<Aarchon> Skaperen: My girlfriend is like this too, "Oh noo... no matter how crappy windows is ill still use it". Is it because its called "Microsoft windows" - Yes
<shazbotmcnasty> this is a brand new install, I just installed like 10 mins ago
<nickrud> bonez46, places -> connect to server
<shazbotmcnasty> maybe I should reboot, I haven't done so yet.
<shazbotmcnasty> I think I'll try that...
<shazbotmcnasty> brb
<shazbotmcnasty> I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<Skaperen> Aarchon: well at least she's honest about it
<Aarchon> Skaperen: Drones
<Aarchon> Yes
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: even so, i still prefer it over SAMBA .. mounting smbfs makes nautilus hang when the server's down.. and horrible shutdown hangtime
<nellmathew> hey guys, is there a way to enable syntax highlighting (c/c++) for gedit?
<Aarchon> Skaperen: They do as they are told essentially
<phase_shift314> whats a good html editor, like wysiwyg
<Aarchon> I dont like that
<nickrud> Aarchon, Skaperen please stay on topic
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  ive noticed the shutdown issues.. of course  nautilus is a littl brain dead about samba at times......
<jmigel> bonez46 have you tried finding your folder on the network, then doing the old right click make link
<nickrud> nellmathew, should be there already views->highlight mode
<ctmjr> nellmathew, open gedit then view highlite mode then sources
<ndf> nickrud: would you suggest ext3 for / and xfs for /home ?
<nellmathew> nickrud: ah! i was looking around for a plugin or something, didn't even realize that, thanks!
<nickrud> ndf, no opinion really. I blindly use ext3
<ndf> hm ok
<Aarchon> nickrud: For the next run youll please be not saying anything at the end ?
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: is it possible to use more than one ssh private key? .. i have one with the name id_rsa .. but i want to add more keys to access different servers.. i tried putting a renamed key in my .ssh folder, but it doesn't seem to work that way...
<nickrud> stay on topic, and don't talk about other users here and sure
<Skaperen> moymoy: you can use multiple ... just list them in the config file
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  proberly is.. but ive never had to mes with ssh that much. id have to say check some of the many ssh books.
<ndf> ? i didn't say anything
<meoblast001> hi
<nickrud> n
<ndf> i just asked you about filesystems :/
<nickrud> not you ndf :)
<ndf> oh, k
<meoblast001> how do i fix this from startupmanager update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/usplash/gnucube-theme.so'
<Skaperen> moymoy: be aware they all get tried and servers will drop connections after so many failures, so too many keys is bad
<Dr_Willis> i figured im leet enoguh because i figured out how to get logins to the one ssh server with no password prompt. :)
<Skaperen> moymoy: err, too many ids
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, I'm back, I rebooted with no avail.
<nickrud> !find gnucube-theme.so
<shazbotmcnasty> the restrcited device manager still isn't working.
<ubottu> Package/file gnucube-theme.so does not exist in jaunty
<meoblast001> nickrud: i made that file
<meoblast001> am i supposed to make a deb out of it?
<nickrud> meoblast001, ah :) is that a link to the actual file?
<bonez46> jmigel: I'll give that a try
<meoblast001> nickrud: no.. gnucube-theme.so is the actual file
<meoblast001> it's at /usr/lib/usplash
<nickrud> no, a deb is not needed. you have a link to that file in /etc/alternatives? (I'm slowly remembering alternative systems here)
<rww> meoblast001: it's complaining about an incorrect update-alternatives command, not about the file missing
<Grant-A> has anyone had any luck with RuneScape HD, FireFox 3.5, and Ubuntu 9.04?
<meoblast001> rww: so do i just run update-alternatives?
<bonez46> jmigel: I try that make link and it reports this >> the target doesn't support symbolic links
<Naater> i have been trying to get savage working
<moymoy> Skaperen: config file meaning the one for sshd? but i thought that one was for the ssh server .. though i'm not sure
<rww> meoblast001: I don't know, I don't use usplash
<meoblast001> oh
<moymoy> Skaperen: there IS an entry on there "HostKey"
<Skaperen> moymoy: for the ssh client
<Naater> i switched to linux cuz my windows was attacked
<Skaperen> moymoy: you were referring to IDs, right?
<moymoy> Skaperen: yup
<Naater> im still new and getting settled
<ubuntuy> Good Night
<moymoy> if you need any help, just ask ;)
<meoblast001> if i start usplash from my console.. how do i close it?
<ctmjr> shazbotmcnasty, your card is no longer supported by ati in linux see here http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/AMD-Provides-Legacy-Driver-for-Old-ATI-Cards/%28kategorie%29/0  you can install the open-source drivers or an older one from ati's website i think
<meoblast001> would i have to control+alt+f1?
<ubuntuy> i need help for card sound ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<Naater> does any one know any good linux games?
<shazbotmcnasty> but it says there's a driver to be installed.
<jmigel> bonez46 weird, try right clicking on your desktop, and say 'create launcher', then for a command put 'nautilus pathtonetworkshare'
<Paul1> eh yo
<Paul1> :)
<shazbotmcnasty> and that was for 9.04, the Xorg version is to new -but this has an older Xorg, and it gives me a driver to install, it just won't install it.
<Izinucs> Naater: sure.. take a look at www.getdeb.net or www.playdeb.net for a good look
<meoblast001> Naater: Applications > Add/Remove.... switch to All OpenSource (free)
<moymoy> Naater: Nexuiz is pretty good
<Paul1> nelimathew, did you check synaptic for a plugin?
<meoblast001> Naater: then click Games in the side
<b4cchus> I'm trying to upgrade an ubuntu server from 7.10 to 9.04, an apt-get update gives me a bunch of 404 errors.  I downloade a new sources.list file from the web, same errors... anybody got any ideas?
<Andorin> Does anyone here use Exaile?
<Izinucs> b4cchus: 7.1 is depreciated and the repos are deactivated.. best to reinstall
<shazbotmcnasty> okay - I got an error now from restriced-device-manager, here it is:  Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Madpilot> b4cchus, skipping releases in upgrades is not supported (exception is LTS->LTS, but 9.04 isn't an LTS...)
<b4cchus> I'm trying to upgrade an ubuntu server from 7.10 to 9.04, an apt-get update gives me a bunch of 404 errors.  I downloade a new sources.list file from the web, same errors... anybody got any ideas?
<Izinucs> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<b4cchus> so does that mean that I can only do a cd upgrade?
<JackArrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Madpilot> b4cchus, there is no supported way to go straight from 7.10 to 9.04
<nickrud> shazbotmcnasty, are you certain you don't have any other apt program running? synaptic, aptitude, etc?
<shazbotmcnasty> now I do, I noticed that
<b4cchus> k thnx all
<Izinucs> b4cchus: I think you're going to find that to upgrade you'll need to reinstall.. for server it's best to always stick with LTS
<phase_shift314> can i install xp on ubuntu with virtualbox?
<shazbotmcnasty> I didn't before though
<nickrud> shazbotmcnasty, only one app can access the package management system at a time, that's what the lock file is fore
<meoblast001> back
<meoblast001> my usplash didn't change
<nickrud> phase_shift314, yes
<shazbotmcnasty> yes - that was an accident, I forgot I was installing the ubuntu-restriced-extras
<phase_shift314> no ship
<shazbotmcnasty> but last reboot I could not get it, and I wasn't installing anything
<Madpilot> ubottu, vm | phase_shift314
<ubottu> phase_shift314: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<meoblast001> deos anyone understand: update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/usplash/gnucube-theme.so'.
<Madpilot> ubottu, virtualbox | phase_shift314
<ubottu> phase_shift314: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nickrud> shazbotmcnasty, ok, make sure no other package manager is running
<phase_shift314> i've used wine, and it works pretty well for about 70% of what i've tried
<crgre> how can I prevent vim from invoking elinks when opening http://something/?
<shazbotmcnasty> restriced-device-manager has frozen
<jwulf> jmorgan: https://engineering.redhat.com/trac/ContentServices/wiki/InterviewSchedule
<usr13> crgre: vim is an editor, not a browser.
<jwulf> sorry, wrong channel
<shazbotmcnasty> there
<shazbotmcnasty> one sec lemme restart the device manager
<usr13> crgre: Did you mean something besides vim
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm running it from terminal to get a output
<RocketLauncher> I got the WMP54G card.. I tried installing windows drivers with ndiswrapper, I used the Ubuntu disc as a repo and tried hardware devices (just gives me the same thing)..  i tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx (it's under "No Alternate Internet Access".. I don't want to have to resort to ethernet and install restricted drivers.. Network Manager doesn't list any connections as of ye.. Help.
<StrangeCharm> installing 9.04 server, i'm making a software selection. iif my webserver aspirations extend to a couple of static pages, should i pick the LAMP option, or should just install a lightweight webserver down the road?
<nickrud> StrangeCharm, lamp won't waste anything but space, but you're right it's not necessary
<shazbotmcnasty>  /j #crunchbang #wreck_room
<shazbotmcnasty> fuck
<crgre> usr13: I know that vim is not browser, thanks. I want to open the HTML source, not the formatted text
<shazbotmcnasty> just wanna see if they have any ideas - I like 'dem
<steve_baker> first time trying to install virtualmin, working on ubuntu 8.04
<steve_baker> got stuck at installing apache2-suexec-custom
<StrangeCharm> nickrud-  except that it's another net-facing service that cout develop a vulnerability
<usr13> crgre: Ok, well vim is very good for editing html documents.  Not sure what the problem is you are having.
<steve_baker> doesn't seem to be in the repositories?
<StrangeCharm> *could
<Jordan_U> RocketLauncher: Were there any errors when you used fwcutter?
<Madpilot> StrangeCharm, it's fairly easy to lock Apache down so that it doesn't know the actual web exists, actually. I had a 'locked' LAMP install on this desktop machine for ages.
<laeg> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<RocketLauncher> Jordan_U Nope
<crgre> usr13: try it then you see: vim -f http://somesthing/
<Jordan_U> RocketLauncher: Are there any errors if you run "sudo modprobe b43" ?
<shazbotmcnasty> it work now
<shazbotmcnasty> later
<RocketLauncher> Jordan_U never tried that yet..
<RocketLauncher> Jordan_U and i'll have to switch to ubuntu if i want to
<RocketLauncher> i tried modprobe with ndis though
<StrangeCharm> Madpilot-  more work for me, and more things to get/go wrong. besides, i'm trying to put together a vm to runn on several machines, and having spare software lying around is just messey
<usr13> crgre: vim is not an internet browser.
<Jordan_U> RocketLauncher: Did you try fwcutter before using ndis, the steps to use ndis generally disable / conflict with the b43 driver
<usr13> crgre: vim is a text editor
<RocketLauncher> Jordan_U I don't think so..
<RocketLauncher> Jordan_U, I could try.. it all again but I don't know the exact steps..
<meoblast001> still not working
<crgre> usr13: have you actually tired what i suggested, or just keep repeating yourself
<usr13> crgre: You need to first download the file and then open it with the vi editor.  vim index.html
<crgre> usr13: no, what I need to know how to get vim to use wget instead of elinks and that what I am asking about
<Madpilot> crgre, start with wget in terminal, and pipe it's output straight into vim?
<meoblast001> how does one change the target of a symlink?
<RocketLauncher> brb
<usr13> crgre: wget www.host.name/index.html ; vim index.html
<crgre> Madpilot: yeah I can think of a few workarounds but I want it work properly
<rww> meoblast001: ln -s /new/target/here /symlink/location/here
<crgre> Madpilot: if I don't have elinks around that it works as expected loading the HTML
<rww> meoblast001: might need to rm the old symlink before doing that. i forget ln's obscurities.
<meoblast001> rww: symlink vs hardlink... which would i want for /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<rww> meoblast001: symlink, hence the -s
<crgre> so the question is where is this action defined
<meoblast001> ok.. time to reboot i guess :X
<meoblast001> wish me luck
<rww> meoblast001: in general, if you don't know which you need, you need a symlink
<roger_> Hey guys, I need some help, I am trying to get a USB headset working in Ubuntu, its made by creative.
<kiaas> I'm currently on ubunutu 8.10, got nothing against upgrading to 9.04 real soon. I also have a CRT monitor,and the max Ubuntu is letting me set the resolution to is 640x480.this is MUCH too low.
<kiaas> how do I set it higher?
<roger_> Ive tried setting all defaults and everything I could find on the net, But wasn't able to fix anything.
<Madpilot> kiaas, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<demona> bloody x2x keeps stops working, starts great then just stops afer some random (always different) amount of time, cursor wont move off to the other screen anymore. it does this whether im using the ssh -X method or invoking x2x directly on the primary
<kiaas> Madpilot, thanks
<crgre> usr13: see me reply to madpilot. by the way I am no really using command line, vim is invoked from a browser on a URL
<meoblast001> didn't work
<roger_> Does anyone know how to get a Creative USB headset working on 9.04? Ive tried just about everything I could think off, and did everything people recomended on the net.
<metal1369> how to use windows based aps on ubuntu?
<stronze> i have an interesting problem.had to reboot to fix it.i got bored and started paying runescape again.my audio dies after awhile(mplayer & firefox videos).
<meoblast001> metal1369: wine but i don't recommend it
<metal1369> which better to use wine or play in linux?
<meoblast001> metal1369: most windows apps don't respect your freedoms
<_Apple_> or a virtual windows machine
<metal1369> its just the games im after
<_Apple_> hey I need some help with my dual monitors....any takers?
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<usr13> crgre: I've never invoked vim from a browser.  I just download the file edit it and upload it again.
<demona> x2x hates my dual monitors
<Raphi974> I need some help : With lspci, my WiFi is listed, but it's not in Network Manager. Why ? :(
<usr13> Raphi974: Probably because the driver software is not loaded or does not exist.
<coleys> Raphi974: what chipset?
<Raphi974> coleys, Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)
<crgre> usr13: some times you just want to see the source code of the current page in your browser, but not in the browser but in a proper editor
<coleys> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ezyang> What is the name of the daemon that handles automatically mounting stuff in /media?
<Raphi974> ezyang, hal
<usr13> crgre: Ctrl-U
<Raphi974> coleys, any idea ?
<crgre> usr13: by an external editor not inside the browser
<ezyang> Ok. I manually umount'ed something in my /media directory, and running '/etc/init.d/hal restart' didn't seem to bring it back
<ezyang> How can I make it bring it back?
<usr13> crgre: Well, you have to make sure the url points to the actual file.
<_Apple_> help with dual monitor resolution and colour
<cwek_imoetzzz> cwek-imoetzzz
<moymoy>   ezyang: try a `sudo mount -a`
<bonez46> how does one create a link or mapping to a folder on a networked xp folder, when in the link there are folder names with spaces in them?
<ezyang> moymoy: no change
<ezyang> Since it doesn't exist in fstab
<moymoy> bonez46: escape the spaces with a backslash .. so if the folder name is "what happened" then you should have /what\ happened
<crgre> usr13: try this command in a terminal:  vim -f http://www.vim.org/
<moymoy> ezyang: hmm .. have any idea what you umounted?
<bonez46> moymoy: thanks
<ezyang> moymoy: umount /media/VERBATIM
<moymoy> bonez46: no problem
<usr13> crgre: It says " Illegal file name "
<moymoy> ezyang: is there an entry for that in your fstab?
<ezyang> No.
<crgre> usr13: what is you shell, vim version, system?
<ezyang> Because HAL did something magical to cause it to exist
<ezyang> I know how to deal with normal mounts
<usr13> crgre: And rightfully so, because there is not even a file name designated.
<moymoy> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<bonez46> moymoy: so this link >>    smb://lytecproclaim/proclaimc/My%20Images/filescan/scott   would be listed as //lytecproclaims/proclaimc/My\ Images/filescan/scott   is that correct?
<ezyang> Wot...
<ezyang> I thought they swapped out much of X.org configuration for HAL...
<snejk> running tcpdump in ubuntu 9.04, tcpdump -w foo.log, I get tcpdump: foo.log: Permission denied
<snejk> as ROOT
<RocketLauncher> I got my internet working. Now I want to know how to fix my cursor. It's all stuck and messed up.. I think it's a video problem. I can move it but it's just all strange....... My card's an ATI HD4670.
<snejk> can anyone else try that?
<moymoy> bonez46: it depends what you're using that link for... that link will work in the nautilus browser, but it won't work in the terminal or in scripts
<FrozenFire[work]> snejk: What is the working directory?
<bonez46> moymoy: a nautilus link is fine..
<RocketLauncher> oh i found drivers i'll try em out
<snejk> FrozenFire, anywhere
<crgre> usr13: what shell are you using?
<snejk> open("foo.log", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<FrozenFire[work]> snejk: What I mean is, have you tried executing it in a different directory?
<snejk> FrozenFire, yes I did
<snejk> must be a bug
<usr13> crgre: If you have a question, I'll answer it, but as I said before, vim is a text editor, if  you download the file you want to edit, and open it with the vi editor, you will accomplish what you are wanting to do.  Otherwise, I just don't know what to tell you.
<snejk> or apparmor?
<RandalSchwartz> jono bacon talks about jaunty jackalope - http://twit.tv/floss77
<moymoy> bonez46: are you trying to put that entry into your fstab by any chance?
<FrozenFire[work]> snejk: Works fine for me on 9.04 in root
<snejk> hmm
<axisys> !lustre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lustre
<axisys> !hpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpc
<usr13> crgre: I'm usgin bash.  What about you?
<axisys> !cloud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cloud
<bonez46> moymoy: no, not in fstab.. I scan documents frequently on my xp machine and store in a folder there. and then I want to be able to easily link to that folder from my ubuntu box. to paste those documents into emails, etc..
<snejk> FrozenFire, that is weird
<rww> !msgthebot > axisys (Please see the private message from the bot)
<levander> I just got a new monitor.  I know there is software under Windows to test it for things like dead pixels.  Is there this software for Linux?
<snejk>  /dev/sdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<usr13> crgre: If you just want to look at the source code from your browser, try Ctrl-u
<snejk> id
<snejk> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<axisys> rww: i dont see one ..
<snejk> can anyone else try tcpdump -w foo.log  as root in 9.04 ?
<rww> geh, really? did i mess my aliases up again?
<rww> !msgthebot | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<axisys> rww: thanks
<evil> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<crgre> usr13: looks I could not get through my problem. that is fine, thanks.  I use zsh, there might be some magic involved ...
<moymoy> bonez46: tell me how it goes
<bonez46> moymoy: still not quite sure how to get this done
<bonez46> samba share? is that best?
<usr13> crgre: but you have to designate the actual file, not just a domanin name. e.g. firefox http://www.vim.org/index.html  and then do, Ctrl-u
<karatekickz> im unable to open a tar.gz file in the archive manager
<bonez46> how do I set  up shares.. with ubuntu?
<kniht> bonez46: what kind of shares?
<usr13> crgre: If I want to use the vi editor to look at it, I'll simply do:  wget http://www.vim.org/index.html ; vim index.html
<karatekickz> samba shares?
<usr13> crgre: Is that not acceptable?
<usr13> karatekickz: You may need to decompress it first, (if it IS in fact a compressed file).
<bonez46> kniht: I am looking for Samba but I don't see it . or network shares configuration.. how does ubuntu handle network share setup.. either to share folders on ubuntu or to establish shares on other networked machines?
<endo42> what program would you recommend to convert audio files?
<kniht> bonez46: 'places' menu, connect to server for outgoing
<crgre> usr13: as I said before no. in my browser I want to open the source of the current page in an external editor (vim). It works if elinks is not installed.
<kniht> bonez46: had found a nice program for managing local shares, but now I can't remember it
<[R]> endo42: waht kind of audio files... what is it and what do you want to convert it to?
<endo42> songs
<endo42> i want to convert it to flac
<[R]> endo42: from...
<karatekickz> applications>system>shared folders
<karatekickz> for you local samba share
<karatekickz> in xfce at least
<endo42> what do you mean from
<endo42> i downloaded them
<ghindo> endo42, What kind of files to you want to convert into FLAC?
<endo42> and i need to convert them to .flac
<crgre> curl or wget is used and piped to vim. but when elinks  is around it formats it and pipes the result. I want to know where is this behaviour is set up
<moymoy> endo42: the "audio converter" app in the repos should work fine.. but why do you want to convert to flac? there's no increase in quality *converting* to FLAC
<bonez46> kniht: ok, my xp machine is named 'LYTECPROCLAIM' .. but I click connect to server. in place and it errors, says it can't connect
<endo42> no reason, just reading and i saw it suggested flac
<endo42> should i convert it to something else?
<[R]> endo42: why do you want to convert?
<ghindo> endo42, Unless the files you downloaded are lossless, then you shouldn't convert to FLAC
<kniht> bonez46: can you ping that computer?
<moymoy> usually mp3 or ogg is fine.. good compression for the audio..
<rameshwor> are the libraries for gtk C++     included by defalt in ubuntu ? how can i check if it is there or not ??
<moymoy> endo42: flac is lossless, that means people usually encode to flac to preserve quality.. but converting TO flac doesn't help you gain any quality
<[R]> rameshwor: which libraries are you talking about?
<rameshwor> [R]: for gtk+   gui development....to use within C/C++
<moymoy> bonez46: make sure you have the samba (smb) packages installed from the repos
<[R]> rameshwor: C or C++... make up your mind
<rameshwor> [R]: C++ .
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey whats with ultimatrix never connecting its like it cant see my internet connection?
<MK-ubuntu> 굿나잇!
<axisys> looking for some reference on lustre for ubuntu .. anyone know of one?
<[R]> rameshwor: ok... so which library are you tlaking about
<bonez46> moymoy: I see both 'samba' and also 'samba4' .. do I want both?
<rameshwor> [R]: i'm not an expert but i want  like API  for gui
<moymoy> bonez46: usually, ubuntu will automatically select one to install when you try to "share" one of your own folders
<[R]> rameshwor: huh?
<bonez46> it showed samba already installed
<moymoy> bonez46: okay
<rameshwor> [R]; doesn't my question make sense ??
<Phrogz> Setting up a mail server on ubuntu server. This dovecot page[1] has two conflicting values for "mail_location". Anyone know which is correct? [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<[R]> rameshwor: you gotta know what you want before we can tell you if its in ubuntu
<moymoy> bonez46: mind if i pm you?
<Phrogz> It says both "mail_location = maildir:~/Maildir" and "mail_location = maildir:/home/%u/Maildir"
<fade__> Hey all - quick q that's trying my patience.  I've mounted a drive (owned by guy:group) with perms 774.  Why, then, can a non-"guy" user in the group "group" not write to it?
<rameshwor> [R]: i want to develop programs with GUI ..C++
<bonez46> moymoy: please do
<[R]> Phrogz: that really means the same thing
<[R]> fade__: ls -l /mnt/point
<Phrogz> [R]: Well then, no conflict I suppose. Thanks :) [sheepish grin]
<[R]> rameshwor: develop with gui c++? huh?
<rameshwor> [R]: developt GUI  using C++
<Phrogz> [R]: Is the former more correct/flexible, or is there pretty much zero chance that a home location won't be under /home?
<fade__> [R] -- Ok, everything is rwsrwsr-x
<sergiu> Hi.
<[R]> rameshwor: ok... well you still need to tell me what you want to know if its in ubuntu
<sergiu> anyone know, it is possible to install ubuntu without any DE?
<[R]> Phrogz: home dir can be anywhere you want... but by default its in /home
<[R]> fade__: huh?
<Phrogz> [R]: Thanks again.
<[R]> sergiu: of course
<sergiu> [R]: by ubuntu server?)
<levander> I've got wallpaper on my GNOME desktop.  But, I want no wallpaper so I can just have a solid color back there.  Anybody know how to set it to "No Wallpaper".  I'm in the 'Appearance Settings' dialog, but don't see an option to do that.
<fade__> [R] I ls'd and it came back with the directory list of the root of that drive, and everything was "rwsrwsr-x" in the permissions
<[R]> sergiu: huh?
<sergiu> [R]: how?
<[R]> fade__: i dindt ask you to tell me what 1 random thing in the output was
<levander> Oh no, it's 'Appearance Perferences'.
<jrib> levander: in gnome nautilus handles the desktop, so tell it not to and use something like xsetroot to get the solid background
<[R]> sergiu: you can do a text mode install andd select whatever yo uwant
<sergiu>  [R]: you mean ubuntu alternate version
<sergiu> ok, i'll try
<sergiu> thanks
<karatekickz> what is the x11 support channel my xchat list is not displaying any results
<jrib> karatekickz: those aren't really related...
<karatekickz> :jrib what isnt related?
<jrib> karatekickz: x11 and xchat
<levander> jrib: Do you have to do it like that?  I'd be so much easier just to say, 'No Wallpaper'.
<karatekickz> I know
<[R]> fade__: and your problem is...
<karatekickz> what is the x11 support channel because the /list feature in my xchat is not working
<jrib> levander: the easy way to do that then is probably to just create a solid black wallpaper
<karatekickz> two different problems ;)
<jrib> karatekickz: "because" implies relation
<fade__> [R] A user in the "users" group can't write into these directories -- I can't see what I've missed
<rww> karatekickz: #xorg, though you should likely ask in #ubuntu before going upstream.
<levander> jrib: I need several colors to check for dead pixels.  How do I tell nautilus not to handle the desktop background...
<karatekickz> they are related bro...  i have to ask because /list is broken
<jrib> levander: gconf setting
<karatekickz> so what is it?
<jrib> !icons | levander
<ubottu> levander: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<[R]> fade__: why are they +s? they should be 755
<jrib> karatekickz: ok, but this isn't the information channel
<fade__> Ok, I'll set that
<karatekickz> chirst man.... u cant tell me then?
<jrib> karatekickz: no
<karatekickz> can you tell me why xchat wont give me a proper /list?
<jrib> karatekickz: if you have an actual ubuntu issue, I'd be happy to try to help
<levander> jrib: 'gconf: command not found', apt-cache search doesn't find a package for it either
<karatekickz> x11 isnt a ubuntu issue?
<jrib> levander: gconf-editor
<jrib> karatekickz: you haven't actually stated any issue.
<karatekickz> jesus christ dude
<fade__> [R] -- setting them 755 made them "drwsr-sr-x" ...?
<jrib> karatekickz: please stop with that
<fade__> I don't know where that s is coming from
<[R]> fade__: i actually meant 775
<jrib> fade__: it's setuid
<levander> jrib: in gconf-edit, setting picture_filename to nothing does the trick, thanks
<[R]> fade__: but what kind of crazy settings do you have on that filesstysem that its putting the +s
<karatekickz> xchat is not giving me a proper /list ... I am getting zero results
<fade__> That's what I'm wondering...  it's mounted with "LABEL=UNIXSHARE         /media/unixshare        ext4    defaults,gid=100        0 0"
<[R]> karatekickz: you right click then select "server" and "list of channels" then you have to type a serach and hit the button
<[R]> fade__: well for one, there is no gid option for ext4
<rww> karatekickz: as I've said already, #xorg is the discussion channel for the X11 implementation Ubuntu (and most other distros) use
<fade__> Ok, so I can can that option.  Still won't let me write (after removing setuid)
<karatekickz> ty rww
<RocketLauncher> When I go to Display Settings.. everything's all sluggish and crap.. It happened after I installed ATI drivers in Hardware Devices, which I needed. I have two screens, and rigbht now my second one is just mirroring. I want to have my desktop extend to my second screen.. but display settings stops responding......
<[R]> fade__: ok so are you sure you are in the groups group?
<[R]> fade__: the users*
<SuperMiguel>  is there anything similar to gnump3 that doesnt have as many bugs?
<marks256> anyone know how to get sound working on an LTSP client?
<fade__> "usermod -a -G users fade", and /etc/group shows me in the list
<levander> jrib: or, maybe not, try something else now
<[R]> fade__: and what does the 'groups' command say
<jrib> levander: xsetroot -solid black
<fade__> Ahh... odd, it's not in there.  Do I have to relog?
<[R]> fade__: yes
<fade__> Ah!
<fade__> Works now, LOL.  Thanks for being patient with me
<fade__> And for fixing it :)
<marks256> all the tutorials i have found are pretty much worthless and out of date. there seem to be no LTSP support for ubuntu
<lowlycoder> i just install ubuntu 9.04 amd64; how do I get nvidia drivers?
<jrib> !nvidia | lowlycoder
<ubottu> lowlycoder: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marks256> lowlycoder, system > administration > device drivers
<slimjimflim> hi i just installed xubuntu 8.04 does anybody know the package etc. i need for firefox+flash?
<marks256> lowlycoder, hardware drivers rather
<lowlycoder> marks256: i only see the wireless crap, not nvidia drivers
<jrib> !flash | slimjimflim
<ubottu> slimjimflim: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> slimjimflim: firefox is installed by default
<RocketLauncher> brb
<lowlycoder> marks256: i only see the wireless crap, not nvidia drivers; which is weird since i used to see it when i installed ubuntu 9.04 32bit y accident
<slimjimflim> jrib, ty
<RocketLauncher> scroll up and answer my question when i return :D
<marks256> lowlycoder, i'm not sure then. that's how i've always done it
<marks256> lowlycoder, have you done updates?
<LLStarks> guys, why is disabling the system beep such a cryptic process?
<LLStarks> heck, it shouldn't even be enabled by default.
<lowlycoder> marks256: yes; but not reboot
<marks256> LLStarks, just black list it
<marks256> lowlycoder, does it say it needs to reboot?
<lowlycoder> marks256: yes; but it's for stuff that was updated
<pullus313> hello world, im a complete noob, is this the right place to ask random questions about problems with display im having.
<lowlycoder> ah, what the heck, i'll reboot
<marks256> lowlycoder, i'd restart
<marks256> anyone know how to get sound working on an ltsp client?
<sergiu> what is ltsp
<yxz97> hello
<marks256> sergiu, Linux Terminal Server Project
<yxz97> I need a cool xml editor
<sergiu> =]
<yxz97> I'm suing gedit, but gedit looks like lacks formatting the xml, I need look easier to modify xml files
<yxz97> any recomendation ?
<sergiu> marks256, maybe #ltsp ?
<pullus313_> changed my resolution-- cursor wont go beyond certain part of screen, anyone know what is going on????
<marks256> sergiu, that channel is dead. i can never get any help there
<yxz97> Hello ?
<sergiu> yeah
<pullus313_> help??
<marks256> yxz97 have you googled ubuntu xml editor?
<marks256> pullus313_, restart x?
<slimjimflim> everytime i try to do anything in firefox, it goes to offline mode
<slimjimflim> anybody?
<r696> On 9.04 (Jaunty), when I move any file to my Trash (I put a Trash icon on my desktop via gconf-editor) the file (any file) is *not* showing up in my Trash. Why is this? I like to verify what I am deleted from my Trash sometimes...early versions had this.
<marks256> yxz97, try conglomerate. it is in your add/remove applications
<pullus313_> complete noob, how do i do that
<marks256> pullus313_, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<RocketLauncher> Phew, just got Xchat. :D Brb
<pullus313_> 9.04, Downloaded from super OS
<codename> Anyone have the Super OS / Ubuntu wallpaper
<sergiu> [R] sorry, a little precisation, how to select whatever i want to install in a text mode installation ?
<unop> r696, i don't use gnome anymore but i do recall a gconf option to skip moving the file to trash when it is 'deleted' - maybe it is enabled for you?
<marks256> pullus313_, you're going to have to restart the computer then. control alt backspace it the normal way to do it, but it was disabled in 9
<marks256> .04
<sergiu> oh
<RocketLauncher> Display Settings slugs and.. freezes? when I start it. I want to extend my screen onto my second monitor rather than mirror it... Any other way to do this?
<r696> unop: let me try that. I am suprised it would do that by default but might be the issue, didn't think of that. thanks.
<bastidrazor> pullus313_, alt sysrq k will restart now
<wapko> u can restart x with right alt+sysrq+k now
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<unop> r696, it's not a default
<unop> !trash | r696
<ubottu> r696: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<marks256> ubottu, i'm not sure he will be restarting x more than once. he will have to restar the machine anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlotte_aux_fr> hello world
<pullus313_> col, i will try and let you know
<cattellar> can ubuntu cause a laptop to emit a high pitch sound?
<Twerpling> Hey, can anyone help me? I can't seem to get Ustream.tv to work in linux.
<pullus313_> dontzap: command not found
<nsadmin> charlotte_aux_fr: () {}
<switch10_> cattellar: a beep?
<Dr_Willis> install the "dontzap" package
<cattellar> switch10_, more like the sound you get in your head after a loud concert
<zeelot> hey if I have the ubuntu netbook remix but I want the regular gnome interface is it easy to swap?
<donavan> been a while since I did this ... so whats the best route for getting flash videos to work in firefox
<RocketLauncher> Display Settings stops responding when I start it. What's another way to extend onto my secondary monitor?
<switch10_> donavan: install flash
<cattellar> im thinking ubuntu 64 just messe my computer
<unop> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<RocketLauncher> cattellar, In Soveit Russia, computer mess you
<switch10_> cattellar: ya the 64 bit is weird sometimes
<donavan> thanks all
<pullus313_> brb
<switch10_> cattellar: when are you getting this noise?
<StrangeCharm__> in an install with an encrypted lvm, can the disk passphrase be changed?
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling:  i get no video here.. i did get audio on one stream
<Twerpling> Oh? Does it not work for everyone?
<cattellar> switch10_, sometimes even at grub ... i think it starts when it stops loading stuff from the hard drive
<Twerpling> Flash seems to work since youtube seems to work fine
<r696> unop: ...still looking...*but* what I did was simply enable gconf-editor to show a Trash bin on my desktop. It should show my deleted files regardless if the Trash is located I would think...still looking to see if it's bypassing the Trash bin. This is a new install, maybe a week old...
<cattellar> also my power jack got stepped by someone so it got deformed, and I had to push harder to insert it, could that have messed my computer and be the source of the sound?
<sterilegenie> quick question... running 9.04 and have a ATI radeon xpress 200 video card, do the fglrx drivers work?
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling:  ive seen videos sites break stuff on their own. :)
<Twerpling> Hrmph.
<Andorin> Does anyone here use Exaile?
<Twerpling> How annoying
<pullus313> IT WORKED
<pullus313> THANK U ALL
<switch10_> sterilegenie: try them but I have a xpress 600 and they only work up to 8.10
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling:  ive seen cbs (i think) have working vidoes of startrek.. then the next day they added comercials.. and broke the thing working in firefox. (even under windows it broke) but Opera under windows and liux worked.
<sterilegenie> ahh. I was afraid of that
<slimjimflim> hi, i keep getting 'firefox is in offline mode' except for my homepage: http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling:  in some other channels. the guys say that site has worked in the past with linux.
<slimjimflim> can anyone help?
<pullus313> icons in panel are messed up but i can move em back
<pullus313> thank you
<damn_headache> Hi. Is it possible to create some sort of link or reference to a file (e.g. ~/pointer -> ~/target) in such a way that when an unsuspecting person or program tries to delete ~/pointer, ~/target gets deleted? Ideally, the ~/pointer file would thereafter be hidden (truly hidden, not just prefixed with a dot) until some person or program tries to create it again. The ~/target file would then be...
<damn_headache> ...created again, and the ~/pointer file shown.
<switch10_> cattellar: that could be. Try a live cd
<sterilegenie> off to newegg to find a Nvidia card I guess
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling:  aha - if i tell it to 'pop out the video' out of the browser.. one DID work....
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling: http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/liz-draws-stuff
<jrib> In my custom keyboard layout, can I have a key press correspond to the same as alt+SOMEKEY?  Or is there some way to have altGr act as alt when a 3rd level does not exist?
<RocketLauncher> Display Settings stops responding when I start it.. since I installed ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver in Hardware Drivers, which I needed..
<RocketLauncher> What's another way to extend onto my secondary monitor? Or how do I fix display settings? It just slugs and then stops responding.
<switch10_> RocketLauncher: you're on 9.04?
<gabe_> hello, I'd like to get help with krfb and tightvnc. My mother lives about 20 miles away and I've open the appropriate ports to accept inbound connection but she's never able to share her desktop with me... why is that?
<RocketLauncher> switch10_ yes
<pullus313> last Question, Promise. when i enable the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver my resolution does not go up to its maximum, if its enabled then the desktop effects can't be turned on. why
<Twerpling> Dr_Willis, it just flashes some widgets
<rxKaffee> is there a mirror for packages.ubuntu.com?
<RocketLauncher> rxKaffee I want to know this too.. the damn site is down
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling:  been trying other videos.. gotten 2 working now...
<pullus313>  last Question, Promise. when i enable the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver my resolution does not go up to its maximum, if its NOT enabled then the desktop effects can't be turned on. why**
<switch10_> RocketLauncher: try 8.10 or earlier.  Ati won't give you drivers for even slightly older ceres
<Dr_Willis> Twerpling:  this one works also --> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dpr-ball-pythons  (just not a lot to see)
<ShaunL> I have a quick question: I'm running latest version of ubuntu (amd64) with ext4 filesystem, I downloaded the latest version of Limewire, everything works fine except that every time I close LimeWire the whole program freezes. Can anyone help me fix this, or point me to an article that would be able to help me?
<testing_xyz> oh no the graphics question again
<switch10_> *cards
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: I'm guessing their entire network is lagged from the mad rush to get 9.10
<gabe_> ShaunL: try using Frostwire instead, it has the same features
<RocketLauncher> :D
<pullus313> <testing_xyz> oh no the graphics question again???
<switch10_> gabe_: I agree frostwire is better
<slimjimflim> noooooz. how do i fix it?!?! ^^^
<ShaunL> gabe_: Does it have the same amount of results as LimeWire would?
<ctmjr> RocketLauncher, try aticonfig | less it will show the options to do what you want but like switch10_ says it would be much better on 8.10
<Twerpling> Oh hey
<Twerpling> I got it working
<gabe_> anybody that knows how to configure krfb and tightvnc to work on two different networks?
<Twerpling> swfdec apparently doesn't like ustream
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr I dont want to resort to that though :(
<switch10_> slimjimflim: you guys are gonna have to downgrade to 8.10. I have it and it's fine.
<gabe_> ShaunL: absolutely, besides Frostwire is the open source version of Limewire (sort of) you can get it all through it
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr in aticonfig, what do I have to do to make it so I'm dual screenin instead of mirroring?
<RocketLauncher> It's pretty long
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: aticonfig has an optional switch for big-desktop
<slimjimflim> switch10_, i'm using 8.04.3 ...i was thinking about upgrading
<switch10_> Ati cards suck. Do not buy in the future
<damn_headache> Hi. Is it possible to create some sort of link or reference to a file (e.g. ~/pointer -> ~/target) in such a way that when an unsuspecting person or program tries to delete ~/pointer, ~/target gets deleted? Ideally, the ~/pointer file would thereafter be hidden (truly hidden, not just prefixed with a dot) until some person or program tries to create it again. The ~/target file would then be...
<damn_headache> ...created again, and the ~/pointer file shown.
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: you can also use xinerama
<rxKaffee> switch10_: the cards are awesome. the support/drivers is a nightmare
<switch10_> slimjimflim: do not. The ati drivers should work with your kernel
<Guest19009> yeah what he said
<switch10_> rxKaffee: yes
<rxKaffee> the nvidia drivers lack just as much feature in linux, they just have a nicer config tool :)
<slimjimflim> switch10_, how do i *downgrade* from 8.0x to 8.1.x?
<switch10_> rxKaffee: their drivers are great for windows
<r696> hmm, well, 'gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > preferences > enable_delete' is *not* checked which means my deleted files are suppose to stay in Trash. For a temporary workaround I'll just enable it so all files will bypass the Trash bin. I wonder if that bypasses 'root trash' as well.
<RocketLauncher> rxKaffee is that for gnome?
<RocketLauncher> xinerama
<AzMoo> Hey guys, I had an NTP Server up and running, but the machine was rebooted over the weekend and now it's not working. The server is started, syslog tells me it's listening on the right interfaces and ports and netstat -a tells me the box is listening on the ntp ports, but when it's queried it doesn't reply. I did a scan using nmap and it didn't show up in the ports list either. Any ideas where I can look from here?
<switch10_> slimjimflim: you can upgrade to 8.10?
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee oh nope ........hm
<Flannel> slimjimflim, switch10_: it's 8.04 (eight point oh four) and 8.10 (eight point ten), but yes, 8.04 to 8.10 is an upgrade.
<slimjimflim> semantics
<slimjimflim> but yea that's what i thouht
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: xinerama is a featureset of xorg, it should work with most desktop environments. I've personally used it with openbox and lxde
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: *personally used it with openbox(via lxde) and KDE
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee mind if i show you a pastebin? I'm having solme problems now
<switch10_> slimjimflim: do not upgrade to 9.04 if you have a slightly older ati video card
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee john@john-desktop:~$ aticonfig --xinerama=on
<RocketLauncher> No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<RocketLauncher> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configurationfile manually and run aticonfig again.
<RocketLauncher> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<RocketLauncher> john@john-desktop:~$ aticonfig --initial
<FloodBot1> RocketLauncher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RocketLauncher> Found fglrx primary device section
<slimjimflim> switch10_, i never said anything about video cards
<slimjimflim> i'm upgrading to 8.10 atm
<RocketLauncher> whoops
<RocketLauncher> pasted the wrong thing
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee http://pastebin.com/d439f1144
<pullus313> i dont have AIT, i have Nvidia. when i enable the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver my resolution does not go up to its maximum, if its NOT enabled then the desktop effects can't be turned on. why
<pullus313> help
<switch10_> slimjimflim: sorry. Nevermind
<donavan> slimjimflim ... I just upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 with a HD 4350  ... not that old of a card and it completely killed my x-windows and finally had to reinstall from scratch
<Hoss> I have VMware installed with a couple other OSs, can someone help me create a script to start and stop the vmware deamon?
<switch10_> Its the new kernel. All distros are affected. This is why i will never buy another ati card again
<Dr_Willis> Hoss:  if its a normal service/deamon - 'sudo service WHATEVERITSCALLED stop' should stop it.
<donavan> can anyone give me help with my sound ... working from a fresh install of 9.04
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  swiftfox3.5 won't play sound on youtube but shiretoko will.  why the difference and how can i fix it?
<Beems> cant get my linksys wireless card to work on 9.04
<Hoss> Dr_Willis: is there a command to list running services?
<RocketLauncher> Beems what card :D
<Dr_Willis> Hoss:  proberly is.. ive never noticed..
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | Hoss
<ubottu> Hoss: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Beems> RocketLauncher: wmp54g with speedboost
<damn_headache> anyone? pls?
<rxKaffee> switch10_: which kernel? we've been seeing patches (for catalyst) in archlinux for each new kernel, even up to 2.6.30
<ctmjr> RocketLauncher, try this sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<RocketLauncher> Beems I have the same thing. are you on ethernet right now
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr ok
<Hoss> Dr_Willis:  ubottu's discription was a bit vauge, can you explain to me what Upstart is?
<Beems> RocketLauncher: yup
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: and also, checkout #ati might get a slightly less-distracted audience for aticonfig help
<Dr_Willis> Hoss:  ubuntu no longer uses the sysv init system.. it uses upstart..  follow the url the bot gave for more info.
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: that sounds like some filesystem type error though, did you run out of disk space?
<neil_d> with nautilus, can I control what image is used for an icon in a window?
<RocketLauncher> nope
<gabe_> anybody that knows how to configure krfb and tightvnc to work on two different networks?
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  for an icon for what exactly?  a prgram/files icon? thats changeable..
<Guest21176> exit
<jahc_laptop> hi guys .. ubuntu newbie here. Ive got my own cross platform allegro game compiling on ubuntu, but it has no sound. according to forums, building statically will fix it. however, I dont know if I have l liballegro4.2.2 installed, or in the right place... as I getthis error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lalleg-4.2.2  ..where do I search for gcc linker libs? I dont understand the lnux filesystem structure yet.. Im mainly an xp user
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  properties -> click on the icon in the properteris dialog. and select a different icon
<rxKaffee> gabe_: are you having some error? do you have control of both networks? do you really mean on two different "subnets"? do you have a router to route between those two subnets?
<binMonkey> how can i get swiftfox to play sound?  sound works fine for other browsers and applications.
<Beems> RocketLauncher: yes im connected through auto etho
<neil_d> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  people overlook that the icon IS a button :)
<switch10_> binMonkey:  check in your preferences
<gabe_> well I'm talking about two different subnets. I'm 15 miles away from the pc I'm trying to connect to
<switch10_> binMonkey: in swiftfox
<r696> strange, seems like the Trash icon on the Desktop is useless. Only way to truly empty trash is through 'gksudo dbus-launch nautilus' and navigate to .local and Trash folders to get rid of useless files. Regardless, looks like a temporary fix. Thanks again for the info.
<gabe_> I've turned of the router's firewall and the pc's firewall and still doesn't work
<Beems> cant get my linksys wireless card to work on 9.04 any help appreciated
<jahc_laptop> oops its in usr/libs/
<neil_d> Dr_Willis: I did, maybe something should be done to make it more obvious.
<jahc_laptop> /usr/lib/  .. I need to point at it somehow
<hdon_> hi, how can i change my display resolution? "detect monitors" in the display resolution dialog doesn't work, and the only options it gives me is 800x600 and 640x480. i just wiped the previous owner's installation of jaunty, but before that i could definitely get the real resolution of my display
<Jordan_U> Beems: Can you pastebin the output from "lspci" or tell us the exact chipset of the card?
<Hoss> Dr_Willis:  It looks like I have Upstart installed, but issuing Upstart does nothing.  Is this not how the prg works?
<Dr_Willis> Hoss:  - err.. you did follow/read the docs the bots url pointed to?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rxKaffee> damn_headache: no, the filesystem does not provide anything to do that. some applications resolve a symlink to its target first, and then will act on the target instead of the symlink
<rogst> Anyone here got a Intel 4500 integrated graphics card ?
<Hoss> Dr_Willis:  Yes, the page doesnt yeild any documentation on how to use it, just release notes, and links to other distros.
<Jordan_U> hdon_: Have you checked System > Adminsitration > Hardware Drivers to see if there are proprietary drivers your GFX card might need?
<[R]> rogst: i have a mobile 4500
<binMonkey> switch10_: thanks.  i've tried that and they're the same as shiretoko settings.  shiretoko plays sound, though.
<Dr_Willis> Hoss:  hmm.. used tobe a link to some tutorials also.. most of the sysv tools do work with upstart. but i havent messed with them in ages
<rogst> [R]: have you tried connecting an external monitor ?
<[R]> rogst: no
<Beems> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m5ca60768
<hdon_> Jordan_U: ugh... i hadn't thought about that :(
 * hdon_ hates nvidia
<rogst> [R]: ok, I cant choose any higher resolution then 1280x1024 on the external monitor which supports 1600x1200 :(
<damn_headache> rxKaffee: thx
<Dr_Willis> Hoss:  a quick google for 'upstart tutorial' finds this one thta looks good --> http://fosswire.com/post/2008/2/managing-upstart/
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee i did.. not.. add.. sudo.. to.. it..
<switch10_> hdon_: dont switch to ati
<[R]> rogst: well everythign i have that has a vga input is only 1280x1024, so can't help you there
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: well that explains why you got a filesystem related error ;)
<Bogus8> I'm following this guide on setting up a mail server http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.04-p4 and I'm at the top of this page and my telnet test here is just not working.
<rogst> [R]: ok thanks anyway :D
<Jordan_U> !anyone | rogst
<ubottu> rogst: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee so what exactly and how exactgly does xinerame work/do
<RocketLauncher> xinerama*
<Bogus8> I don't get the welcome 220 message and of course the server doesn't respond to the ehlo command
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: big-desktop is preferable... there's a few odd gui applications that do not play nice with xinerama... I'm not sure how/what it does, but its just another alternative to big-desktop, twinview, and randr12 for setting up dual-monitors with the ability to move windows between the two monitors
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee so how do i use big-desktop
<Dr_Willis> !info big-desktop
<ubottu> Package big-desktop does not exist in jaunty
<RocketLauncher> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<Jordan_U> damn_headache: You could setup a program to delete it using inotify as a trigger
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: look for options in amdcccle/aticonfig that have to do with "left of" or "right of" (describing the relationship of one monitor to the other)
<rxKaffee> RocketLauncher: if you get a basic clone-display setup with aticonfig, you can use the GUI amdcccle application to setup big-desktop more easily
<Beems> cant get my linksys wireless wmp54g  to work on 9.04 any help appreciated
<MontelEdwards> what is the package for 32 bit libs>
<Pytlask> Hey all! This is more of a grub related than Ubuntu related question, so feel free to redirect me if there is a better place to ask it, but...: I recently installed Ubuntu to a computer which already had Vista on it. I used the GUI installer on the live disk. When Grub comes up, both Ubuntu and Vista appear on the list. Ubuntu works just fine, but when I try to boot to Vista, the computer starts booting again from the beginning. Any ideas?
<darthtuvok> Beems: which ver. is it?
<Jordan_U> Beems: What is the exact chipset ( sorry if you already answered, I'm on a flakey connection )
<Beems> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m5ca60768
<RocketLauncher> rxkaffee 1. Setting up fglrx for the first time. Single head:aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf Dual head:aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above This command will generate a dual head configuration file with the second screen located above the first screen.
<darthtuvok> Beems: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<damn_headache> Jordan_U: i'll look into that, thanks
<RocketLauncher> I should've used pastebin for that, but it doesn't look long
<CleanLaundry> how can I check what swap partition I am using?
<Jordan_U> Beems: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Dr_Willis> CleanLaundry:  try swapon -s
<switch10_> Pytlask: no error before it reboots?
<CleanLaundry> Dr_Willis, k thanks
<RocketLauncher> whoops
<Dr_Willis> CleanLaundry:  i did a swapon --help to discover thatg. :P
<Beems> Jordan_U: yes the driver is installed and in use but still no connection?
<Pytlask> switch10_: Not that I can see. The screen goes blank for a moment, and it reboots. Is there a way to delay the reboot process so that I may see errors appearing?
<CleanLaundry> Dr_Willis, :) I know, I need to use man's more, but wasn't sure exactly what commnd
<Jordan_U> Beems: Do you see any wireless networks? Is the light on the card on?
<Jordan_U> CleanLaundry: apropos is a nice command "apropos foo" will tell you any commands with "foo" in their man page
<RocketLauncher> is this good for my needs? sudo aticonfig --desktop-setup=horizontal --sync-vsync=on --add-pairmode=Width0xHeight0+Width1xHeight1
<RocketLauncher> I found it in this thread; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941
<switch10_> Pytlask: no you would see the errors. Do u still have your windows recovery disk?
<CleanLaundry> Jordan_U, nice, thanks
<Jordan_U> CleanLaundry: np
<Pytlask> switch10_: Yup
<Pytlask> switch10_ I tried running bootrec.exe /fixmbr, but that just put the Vista loader over Grub. I also tried /fixboot, but that didn't help
<RocketLauncher> BRB
<switch10_> Pytlask: i would try that. There is an option on there to fix you master boot record
<Beems> Jordan_U: boy i must be tired i didnt have my antenna hooked up thnks its workinh now DUH HUH!
<switch10_> Pytlask: hm
<Jordan_U> Beems: :)
<nsgn> quick frustration: i need to install the nvidia cuda driver. to do so i must be at a command prompt without X running. when i stop x via /etc/init.d/gdm stop the computer hangs on a black screen. what am i missing?
<Dr_Willis> nsgn:  could be the framebuffer or X is some how messing the console up. Try booting straight to the consoel, or use the 'nofb' option to disable the framebuffer
<Jordan_U> nsgn: Go to a tty you can login with with ctrl+alt+F1
<CleanLaundry> Well the distro I use right now is on /dev/sda6. the swap I am using is on /dev/sda7. but I want to delete /dev/sda5 which is a unused swap, but it says I cant because I have to unmout logical partitions higher then /dev/sda5. what can I do? and is it right to use a livecd in this case ?
<Dr_Willis> nsgn:  yea see if alt-ctrlf1 throgu f6 give a useable terminal .. they should
<nsgn> Jordan_U: i'll give that a shot. i'll be back if it doesnt work, as i'm gonna loose this IRC session when i kill X
<nsgn> thanks
<switch10_> Pytlask: i have no idea what would cause that
<Nis2k> hello, is there a way that i can reset my modem via terminal or software? Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> CleanLaundry:  delete? you could use fdisk and 'delete' it -   but what are you going to put in its place?
<Dr_Willis> Nis2k:  dialup modem?
<Pytlask> switch10_: Alright. Thanks for your help anyway :) I found another possible avenue, so hopefully I can get this working
<Nis2k> Dr_Willis: no a router
<Skipper> i need help with my os :(
<billenium> What is the package for libxml2 ?
<CleanLaundry> Dr_Willis, lol why not? just to make allocated space, and eventually add it to this partition. I am using gparted which isnt letting me
<Nis2k> Dr_Willis: so i get a new ip
<moymoy> arrghhhh ... gnome-panel's autohide is so retarde
<moymoy> d
<Jordan_U> CleanLaundry: You shouldn't change extended partitions if any of the other extended partitions are mounted. Using a LiveCD would be ideal
<buttons840> I have an ATI HD4850, a recent ubuntu update caused my system's display to be corrupted.  Anyone know if a bug has been filed about this issue?
<Skipper> when i dual boot my uburtu it says some things, then <GLID> then i can type here.
<Skipper> it says something like <GLID>
<Dr_Willis> CleanLaundry:  fdisk can delete it.. but resizing other partiions to use it.. would be a job for gparted.    some layouts can be tricky to resize due to how  the things get laid out. I tend touse all primaries.
<buttons840> What is the name of the open source ati driver?
<rxKaffee> buttons840: if you're using any advanced fglrx features, and xorg got updated... you're most likely having a conflict from the new randr12 features that are enabled by default
<Skipper> me?
<Dr_Willis> CleanLaundry:  try using fdisk to delete it.. reboot.. see if gparted likes it better that way..  perhaps
<Jordan_U> buttons840: "ati"
<rxKaffee> buttons840: there's also radeonhd
<CleanLaundry> Dr_Willis, Jordan_U now that I realize it, I DIDNT realize I had an extended partition, shoot
<Bogus8> I'm following this guide on setting up a mail server http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.04-p4 and I'm at the top of this page and my telnet test here is just not working.
<Bogus8> I don't get the welcome 220 message and of course the server doesn't respond to the ehlo command
<FloodBot1> Bogus8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CleanLaundry> Dr_Willis, Jordan_U is there a way to make in not extended anymore?
<buttons840> rxKaffee, how can i resolve these conflics?
<Skipper> i tryed re-installing uburtu and it doesnt help :(
<arrrghhh> anyone use mencoder?
<Jordan_U> CleanLaundry: If you want more than 4 partitions, and you aren't on a mac ( or want to be really weird and have a PC with GPT ) you need to use an extended partition
<Nis2k> Dr_Willis: any help?
<CleanLaundry> Jordan_U, i see
<Skipper> noting?
<Skipper> sigh
<Skipper> damn a lot of people are on :O
<rxKaffee> buttons840: check your xorg logs to see if its saying anything about randr12, if so google's saying something like "aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,EnableRandR12,FALSE"
<arrrghhh> so mencoder... tryin to set it up to do multiple files in one run?  like a batch?
<rxKaffee> buttons840: there's also an xorg.conf option that does the same as the aticonfig line
<darthtuvok> Skipper: this is nothing, there usually are 1400+ ppl on
<arrrghhh> ls -lah
<rxKaffee> buttons840: I'm not sure if the xorg in ubuntu is recent enough to be doing the randr12 stuff though, so verify it in your logfile first
<blkdg> has anyone here done simple video editing with linux?
<arrrghhh> oop sorry
<Skipper> wow
<Skipper> hmm
<rxKaffee> buttons840:
<buttons840> rxKaffee, i'm on a fresh install, so i don't know how much information the log file will provide
<rxKaffee> buttons840: http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Q_24343429.html
<Dr_Willis> Nis2k:  no idea on routers doing that trick. sorry
<switch10_> Skipper: try re asking your question
<rxKaffee> buttons840: the xorg logfile is overwritten with new data each time xorg starts up, so age of installation is no matter
<MaT-dg> blkdg: what kind of operations?
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  the menucoder docs have examples.. then you could use the find, or xargs commands to 'automate' things..
<Nis2k> Dr_Willis: you just have to manually reset it to get a new ip, i was just wondering if there was a way i could do it with a software..
<Dr_Willis> Nis2k:  ive never had to get a new ip that often..
<rxKaffee> buttons840: last comment on that experts-exchange links to another site that describes disabling randr12 in xorg.conf
<buttons840> rxKaffee, the radeonhd open source driver wont help with the hd4850 will it?
<Skipper> When i boot up my uburtu after installing on windows... i boot it up with dual boot, and then some text about press TAB for commands and ESC for other things and then under all of that theres text, i think its "<glid>" and then after i can type after it and uburtu dont boot at all
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, hrm... i read thru the man page, but and i think i figured out conversion (although i'd like to figure out how to convert videos and keep the same file size/quality)
<blkdg> MaT-dg, i am adding subtitles to .mov files using subtitleeditor (gtk app), they're visable in mplayer and in the app. how do i embedde the subtitles in the .mov? do i email my intended viewers (family members) the .mov and the subtitle file?
<rxKaffee> buttons840: not sure if that specific card is in the radeonhd driver or not. my hd3300 onboard is and several other of the newer HD
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Could it be "GRUB" ?
<Skipper> yes i think thats it
<arrrghhh> i just don't get how to have it troll thru a folder.  i tried passing *.avi *.ogm, and that seemed to work but always pumped out *.avi as the file name :S
<switch10_> Skipper: the GUI doesn't boot? Do u have a command line?
<Skipper> yea i think it is a cmd line
<MaT-dg> blkdg: sec, I'll do some research on the .mov
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Has this install ever booted properly?
<FrozenFire> Is there a panel applet that shows you the space usage of different partitions?
<blkdg> MaT-dg, btw, i'm using .mov because that's the format the camera produces.
<Skipper> it installed properly on my other computer.
<lostxion> Was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me how to go abouts getting my computer to read dvd disks, cant get it to work on my ubuntu os, new to ubuntu
<switch10_> Skipper: this is an install with wubi?
<Skipper> whats wubi?
<blkdg> lostxion, does your machine boot from dvd?
<arrrghhh> FrozenFire, i think gparted would do what you're asking...
<lostxion> no
<FrozenFire> arrrghhh: I'm looking for something to put on my panel that will monitor disk usage.
<switch10_> Skipper: nevermind. Try typing startx
<lostxion> says i dont have to proper plugins
<blkdg> lostxion, i mean does it have a dvd reader which is bootable?
<Skipper> when i get to the cmd line?
<arrrghhh> FrozenFire, have you seen conky?
<FrozenFire> I don't want to have to open a tool to check. I could just as easily df -h
<switch10_> Skipper: yup
<arrrghhh> very customizable.  you can even see disk usage
<FrozenFire> arrrghhh: Can't say I have
<Skipper> ok let me go try that
<blkdg> arrrghhh, try gkrellem, it's like conky
<lostxion> yes
<FrozenFire> arrrghhh: If it's a major desktop modification, that wouldn't do.
<Jordan_U_> Skipper: Has it ever booted properly on the machine you are now having problems with?
<MaT-dg> blkdg: do you want to hardsub them or use softsubs?
<FrozenFire> I just need a simple indicator on my panel
<blkdg> lostxion, in the bios of the machine, is the dvd drive set to the first priority?
<arrrghhh> FrozenFire, it's not.  i've never heard of gkrellem, blkdg - you could look into that as well FrozenFire ?  i found conky to be very easy to use, extremely customizable, and had no footprint.
<lostxion> yeah once i put a disk in it trys to read it
<blkdg> i don't know the terms MaT-dg
<arrrghhh> it's not part of gnome - or kde for that matter, it's in the repo's.
<lostxion> it works on my windows os
<lostxion> want to get rid of windows though
<reqon> paradoxx - cause im your nightmare <----rocks!
<blkdg> lostxion, what happens after it reads?
<blkdg> lostxion, did you verify that the disk was downloaded properly. check the checksum....
<lostxion> my ubuntu disk?
<blkdg> MaT-dg, google to the rescue i want hardsub
<MaT-dg> blkdg: with hardsub the subtitles are part of the video, with softsub they are overlayed on top of the video by the player
<Jordan_U> !dvd | lostxion
<ubottu> lostxion: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lostxion> k sounds good, ill be right back
<davidguard> Can someone tell me why my asus eee pc 700 would not be booting from a usb drive that has been set up to boot eeebuntu (which does work on another machine)?
<Bogus8> I'm following this guide on setting up a mail server http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.04-p4 and I'm at the top of this page and my telnet test here is just not working.
<Bogus8> I don't get the welcome 220 message and of course the server doesn't respond to the ehlo command
<blkdg> MaT-dg, i would like to hard sub this.
<MaT-dg> blkdg: well the method of using a seperate file (.srt .ssa .sub ...) is softsub, but u can also embed 1 or more subtitle files in the video-container itself
<switch10_> davidguard: make sure your bios supports booting from USB
<WIGGMPk> why do i have 2.6.28-13-server in /lib/modules when I am running the Desktop of Jaunty?
<MaT-dg> blkdg: then u have 1 video file, and can select wich subs u want to display or no subs at all
<switch10_> davidguard: also make sure it's before your hard disk in your boot order in bios
<MaT-dg> blkdg: sure u still want hardsub?
<blkdg> ok, how do i embed my subtitle file with my mov file so that the folks on the other side can 'just double click'
<akhil_> I put my system packages for update and now each my terminal gets a wall message after each minute. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04
<davidguard> switch10_: I have done this already. I made the usb pen the first boot choice, but it keeps booting to the default os. I have even tried removing the HD from the list altogether but then a get an error saying something about an error with the drive
<MaT-dg> blkdg: well, hardsub is the easiest for the viewer: no config att all and no possibility of subs not showing up because of codec problems
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Not sure why you would, but check if linux-image-2.6.28-13-server is installed ( with synaptic or "apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.28-13-server" )
<davidguard> switch10_:  "Error loading operating system"
<blkdg> MaT-dg, ok, so how do i softsub in one file?
<Jordan_U> davidguard: How did you create the flash drive?
<davidguard> switch10_: Using the tool that comes with Ubuntu
<switch10_> davidguard: is there an option in your bios to enable or disable legacy devices?
<davidguard> switch10_: and it works when I try booting from a different laptop
<switch10_> davidguard: ya the USB drive is fine I'd bet
<MaT-dg> blkdg: install mkvtoolnix
<Jordan_U> davidguard: Have you been able to boot from other USB devices successfully with that machine?
<blkdg> i'll look
<bdelin88> hello, can someone tell me how I could enter more than one command on one line in the command line?  For instance: sudo chmod 770 -R file AND chgrp www-data -R file
<MaT-dg> blkdg: and mkvtoolnix-gui
<davidguard> switch10_: Not that I can see
<davidguard> Jordan_U: never tried
<Jordan_U> bdelin88: use ";" so "sudo chmod 770 -R file ; chgrp www-data -R file"
<bdelin88> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Beems> how con I test my graphics card to see if its working properly?
<Jordan_U> bdelin88: np :)
<blkdg> MaT-dg, why do i want a matroska file ?
<Skipper> didnt work :(
<Skipper> it aid uknown cmd
<[R]> Beems: do you see something on the screen? it's working
<Skipper> said*
<davidguard> switch10_: problem is the standard os that the eeepc comes with seems to be corrupted somehow... it loads up to x but doesn't display the desktop properly and doesn't respond when I click on any of the icons in the system tray
<MaT-dg> blkdg: because it is a recent and very flexible video container wich allows soft subtitles
<Jordan_U> Beems: One test ( not complete ) would be to run "glxinfo | grep direct" and if it returns "direct rendering: yes" it's working
<Skipper> i typed startx in grub> thing
<Skipper> and it said:
<blkdg> but what format will i be emailing people MaT-dg ?
<Skipper> it says unrecognized cmd
<Equs> davidguard,  have you tryed hitting esc. at boot and selecting temp. boot to USB
<reqon> wolfram alpha <----prolly the best serach engine out there "for the g33k"
<MaT-dg> .mkv
<MaT-dg> blkdg: .mkv
<Beems> Jordan_U: thnx
<Jordan_U> Beems: np
<davidguard> Equs: I've tried hitting Esc but it doesn't seem to do anything
<Skipper> any other ideas?
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Is Ubuntu installed on the first partition of the first drive?
<Skipper> no
<Skipper> its on the 2nd
<davidguard> Equs: just tried then... I got to choose what to boot from but I still get "Error loading operating system"
<blkdg> MaT-dg, ok i see where you're going with this.  how would you hardsub them ?
<jazzyy> hey
<MaT-dg> blkdg: with avidemux
<jazzyy> im using ubuntu 8.10 and dualbooting XP with it
<arrrghhh> davidguard, is there a button like "F12" that forces your computer to a 'boot-menu' that lets you pick which device (hdd, optical, usb, etc)?
<jazzyy> but when my PC starts up i cant choose which OS to boot as my keyboard wont work on my bios
<jazzyy> so how do i make it choose XP by default
<blkdg> does avidemux create subtitles from scratch?
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Second partition or second driver? ( respond with the partition number and drive number)
<seabug> hello
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: it shows this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d379cbe30
<blkdg> MaT-dg, does avidmeux create subtitles from scratch the way subtitle editor does?
<Beems> Jordan_U: ok I have dirst  rendering but it will not let me turn on destop effects?
<[R]> jazzyy: in /boot/grub/menu.lst you can select what the default should be
<Equs> davidguard,  that's strange  personaly I always use Unetbootin to create live USB and works fine on my eee700
<blkdg> MaT-dg, i thought that avidemux was an editor.
<davidguard> arrrghhh: Esc does that. But when I pick the USB drive it gives me the same error "Error loading operating system"
<Beems> Jordan_U: direct rendering came back yes
<Skipper> uhhhhhhh. idk, its a laptop, vista, 2 partions "i guess if thats what u call it" (C:\ and D:\) 1 dvd drive.
<Jordan_U> Beems: If it's an intel chip try updating your machine then trying again, an intel bug fix was recently released
<MaT-dg> blkdg: avidemus doesn't create subtitles. It hardsubs them from a separate subtitle file into the video
<arrrghhh> davidguard, sorry if i missed it, but how did you create the usb key?
<Beems> Jordan_U: no its nvidea 6200
<MaT-dg> blkdg: you said you already had the subtitle file?
<jazzyy> awesome thanks [R]
<davidguard> Equs: Like I said above the drive works fine on another computer. Also I've done an install like this before on another eeepc700 which worked fine too
<Beems> Jordan_U: running 180 proprietary drivers
<blkdg> ok, so i take the .ass file that subtitle editor made and then avidemus will hard sub it for me.
<arrrghhh> davidguard, the fact that your usb drive shows up is promising.
<Skipper> any one else can help me?
<blkdg> MaT-dg,  so i take the .ass file that subtitle editor made and then avidemus will hard sub it for me. right?
<davidguard> arrrghhh: I used the tool that comes with Ubuntu
<MaT-dg> blkdg: that's correct
<Jordan_U> jazzyy: Move the lines pertaining to windows so that they are before the section that says "automagic kenel list"
<Reitz> hello
<Reitz> anyone there?
<switch10_> Yup
<blkdg> umm, MaT-dg will avidemus help in a softsub?
<Skipper> :(
<arrrghhh> davidguard, hrm.  did you create the usb key from the installer?  hrm.  has this laptop ever booted a usb device?  have you tried another method?
<nomad77>  /cl
<MaT-dg> blkdg: as far as I know it can;t do softsubs
<Reitz> does anyone know how to convert an image in openoffice draw to a more common format such a .jpeg?
<Equs> davidguard,  does the main SSD still boot
<Jordan_U> Beems, not sure then. Can you try "dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.28-13" ?
<_Apple_> any one know how I can fix the colour on my secondary display?
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: does that mean its installed?
<Skipper> can someone help meh?
<blkdg> ok thanks for your help MaT-dg
<blkdg> good night folks
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: No, that means it's not installed
<davidguard> arrrghhh: no I don't think the eeepc I'm working on now has ever been booted from a usb.
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: hmmm, than is it alright to get rid of the /lib/modules than?
<arrrghhh> davidguard, does it not have an optical drive?
<switch10_> Skipper: you're dual booting
<Reitz> can someone help me?
<MaT-dg> blkdg: wait, are u sure it's ok? can u work with avidemux?
<Skipper> i know...
<davidguard> Equs: yes but when it gets to x the desktop doesn't load properly and it doesn't respond when I click on the icons in the system tray.
<switch10_> I'm asking
<Skipper> but ubutru dont boot
<Reitz> ????
<davidguard> arrrghhh: no there is no optical drive
<Skipper> it just shows a grub> cmd line
<Reitz> how do you convert images?
<jazzyy> so like this? http://pastebin.com/m161ddebb
<jazzyy> ??
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: The command I just gave you will check if there are any packages you have that install that directory. If none are found then I would say it's safe to rename the folder ( so it can't be found automatically ), reboot, then if nothing blows up delete it :)
<nomad77> Reitz: try imagemagick
<casej> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Skipper> sigh
<switch10_> Reitz: search google for convert . File type to .file type
<Equs> davidguard,  sounds like it needs a complete  overhaul .....
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: which command?
<Kazriko> Did anyone actually test the zope 2.10 package in Ubuntu 9.04?
<davidguard> Equs: how would I do a complete overhaul? I was planning on installing eeebuntu on the machine but booting from the usb isn't working
<Skipper> ???
<switch10_> Skipper: sorry dude. I don't really understand your question
<switch10_> Skipper: are u getting into GRUB. Or is it a command line?
<Equs> davidguard,  do you have access to any sd cards
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: "dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-server" also check "uname -a" to be sure that you are currently booted into the -generic kernel
<davidguard> No
<Skipper> switch10_: my uburtu dont boot when i click uburutu in my dual boot screen, it just shows me a grub> (a cmd line)
<switch10_> Equs: could you boot from an sd card?
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: why would virtualbox need it?
<Equs> switch10_,  the eee does
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: It wouldn't. I am not sure why you are asking that.
<jazzyy> how do i give my permission to change menu.lst?
<davidguard> Equs: is it necessary to format the drive with a particular FS? I mean it does work on the other machine
<jazzyy> myself*
<switch10_> Equs: Skipper: oh ok
<andresmh> I had set up synchronization on Tomboy using a local folder. I reinstalled Ubuntu and I pointed Tomboy to the same folder and it fails synching. Error message is empty. ANy ideas?
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: cause it returns this: virtualbox-3.0: /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-server
<qe2eqe> is there a way to display an app on a different x screen?
<switch10_> Skipper: what does it say before the $?
<bsdnux> after creating a lvm snapshot, is the new data stored in the snapshot or in the original volume?
<Jordan_U> jazzyy: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" Be carefull editing though, you probably want to back up the file with "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-bak" first
<Skipper> switch10_: there is $
<Equs> davidguard,  I use unetbootin and it is fat32 file system
<AzMoo> Hey guys, I had an NTP Server up and running, but the machine was rebooted over the weekend and now it's not working. The server is started, syslog tells me it's listening on the right interfaces and ports and netstat -a tells me the box is listening on the ntp ports, but when it's queried it doesn't reply. I did a scan using nmap and it didn't show up in the ports list either. Any ideas where I can look from here?
<Skipper> switch10_: i mean no
<Skipper> switch10_: there is no $
<frybye> Hi - after re-installing a hp f4210 printer - mein fax-server/printer has dissapeared - i use efax-gtk but now there is not fax printer listed any more.  I have re-insalled efax-gtk with snaptic but the fax server has not showed up - what to do - urgent!?
<switch10_> Skipper: grub is your dual boot screen. I don't understand.
<Skipper> ugh
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Ahh, virtualbox probably contains modules for any of the possible Ubuntu kernels so that you don't need a different package for desktop vs server
<buttons840> I'm really frustrated because i used to have great perfromance from fglrx and my hd4850, but after a recent update i cannot use fglrx without having total video corruption (using jaunty)
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: hmmm so would it be safe to get rid of the server modules?
<switch10_> buttons840: yup. And ati I hear won't be releasing any updated drivers for their older cards
<Jordan_U> switch10_: Grub has failed to load the menu and has dropped him to its command line, I think I can help him from there if he tells me what partition number and drive number ubuntu is installed to
<Skipper> switch10_: NO no.... after i boot it from the dual boot...... ubrutu dont boot..... it just shows GRUB4DOS 0.4.4 thing, and after all this info text, it shows grub>
<eeejza> hi I got a new server (ubuntu server) I need to have a raid5, it ask me if I want to have an LVM it would be nice to have an LVM BUT I am not sure if I should do an LVM and THEN a Raid5
<Jordan_U> WIGGMPk: Yes
<eeejza> or if I should just do the LVM per disc to enable raid5
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: thanks much
<buttons840> hd4800 is there most recent line switch10_ so will they not be supporting it?
<Skipper> Jordan_U: i think its 2
<rTk_cool> whats the fastest way to get ubuntu to my computer
<rTk_cool> download the iso and place it on a cd
<Skipper> download i think
<switch10_> buttons840: your best bet is to downgrade it to 8.10
<Jordan_U> Skipper: What drive and what partition ( second partition on the first drive? )
<rTk_cool> hey im serious
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: shouldnt Virtualbox be attached to the generic modules as well? running the same command on that yeilds nothing
<Skipper> Jordan_U: the 2nd partition
<switch10_> rTk_cool: ya put it on a cd and install it
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Ok try running these commands, if it works after the last command Ubuntu should boot...
<Skipper> Jordan_U: ok....
<Jordan_U> Skipper: root (hd0,1)
<rTk_cool> k
<Skipper> ok..
<buttons840> switch10_, for ubuntu's sake i hope your wrong, downgrading is a poor solution
<rTk_cool> think i can get 64 bit on a 5900xt video card lol
<satish> hi all i have stuck wit a problem
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Now type "kernel /boot/vmlinuz" and before hitting enter hit the tab key, hopefully it will complete the file name ( if it doesn't tell me and don't hit enter yet )
<switch10_> buttons840: it's not ubuntu. It's the newer Linux kernel. Ati isn't going to help us out. Check the forums if you don't believe me
<frybye>  Hi - after re-installing a hp f4210 printer - mein fax-server/printer has dissapeared - i use efax-gtk but now there is not fax printer listed any more.  I have re-insalled efax-gtk with snaptic but the fax server has not showed up - what to do - urgent!?
<jpa--> can anyone help me tether an iphone 3g in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<jpa--> i dont have an internet connection besides potentially tethering
<satish> my problem is , i need to send mail for more than one person how can i send using this plone_utils.sendto( **variables )..please help me ...
<switch10_> jpa--: u need a jailbroken iPhone I believe
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Still there?
<nomad77>  /cl
<buttons840> switch10_, i guess it could have something to do with the newer kernel, but using the older kernel fails as well, the older kernel used to work, but now does not, thanks to a update
<{SD}> hi, i installed gtk-chtheme a few days back
<Skipper> it says file not found
<rTk_cool> once installed how easy it is to get from ubuntu to xp
<{SD}> now it has messed up the theme appearances
<Skipper> Jordan_U: it says file not found
<[R]> rTk_cool: when you install ubuntu, it puts a boot menu that you can use to select if you want windows or ubuntu
<switch10_> buttons840: that is weird. I have a slightly older ati card and I am all up to date (except for the new kernel) and mine works great
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Did anything happen when you pressed tab?
<Skipper> Jordan_U it says error 15: file not found
<rTk_cool> how much space do i need to run ubuntu, someone please guide me
<rTk_cool> I really want to try this
<[R]> rTk_cool: 5 or 6 gb is adequate
<switch10_> rTk_cool: at least 10 gigs I'd say
<buttons840> switch10_, i think i need to do as prescribed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6929926
<eve> anyone know how to get amorak to work?
<buttons840> eve, that is a vague question
<eve> wont play music
<eve> will stream radio
<eve> tends to cras
<eve> h
<switch10_> buttons840: try it. Can't go wrong
<Exor> hello all, i did read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using%20the%20Ubuntu%20Alternate/Install%20CD but i am still confusing
<d_rwin> my edubuntu 7.10 upgrade isnt working, how do I upgrade my repository sources list
<dialman> Just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and I've got everything working great EXCEPT how to get drivers for my ATI mobility X1400.
<dialman> I used EnvyNG on 8.04, but I've read that'll hose things on 9.04
<dialman> Anyone know what needs done here?
<Skipper> Jordan_U: you still there?
<Flannel> d_rwin: 7.10 isn't supported anymore, you should upgrade to hardy.  You'll need to move (temporarily) to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in order to do so
<Flannel> !upgrade | d_rwin
<ubottu> d_rwin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jpa--> i dont have an internet connection besides potentially tethering
<jpa--> can anyone help me tether an iphone 3g in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Yes
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Can you try running "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic"
<Skipper> Jordan_U: it says file not found
<Skipper> Jordan_U: ok
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'NET/ROM' in 'man netstat'?
<Lopin> Okay...  So, remastersys has apparently taken my 4.9 gigabyte system partition, and "compressed" it to 21 gigabytes for the iso...  And, of course, it doesn't work now...  Am i doing something wrong?
<switch10_> Man graphics card questions like crazy. I'm really starting to hate ati
<Skipper> Jordan_U: still not found
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Is this an Ubuntu 9.04 install?
<Exor> i only want to restore boot loader after installing Windows but someone in here gave me a link which make me confusing because it wants me to go in boot using Live CD. I put in Live CD it takes me to Installation Menu, I am not able to get into Terminal, any help?
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Ahh, we might have the drive or partition wrong
<Skipper> Jordan_U: its a 8.10 cd
<buttons840> Exor, select try ubuntu without changing my computer
<Equs> Exor be sure the live cd boots to default
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Just a second
<viley> Anyone know if the new release of Ubuntu supports Linksys Wireless-N usb600 ?
<_Apple_> any one know how to fix a "blue tinted" screen
<Equs> Lopin  did you have about 16 gb of files
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Try "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic"
<Lopin> Equs,  I used the dist option...  I've got two partitions, one mounted as / and another as /home/.
<dj_> hi all,is this the right channel for a xubuntu question..fresh install and x chat came here
<_Apple_> _Apple_:mutters
<Jordan_U> dj_: Here or #xubuntu
<Lopin> Equs, The / partition only has 4.9 gigs of files on it...
<_Apple_> _Apple_*mutters
<dj_> thanks jordan
<_Apple_> *mutters
<Lopin> Equs, But for some reason, filesystem.squashfs is 21 gigs...
<Jordan_U> dj_: np
<Equs> Lopin I ask cause I made that mistake
<dj_> I have a simple Q .or should be
<Skipper> Jordan_U: still file not found
<Lopin> Equs, What mistake?
<dj_> I am having problems finding my other hdd using thunar
<_Apple_> help with Blue tinted screen
<chrishaum1> Hi.  I recently reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04 on my HP TX2500Z Tablet PC.  I have no audio.  I followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html and have rebooted twice, but no go.  Can anyone help?  Thanks,
<Exor> i am using the "try without change my computer" i went into terminal and i typed in "fdisk -l" nothing happen
<switch10_> Jordan_U: Skipper:  maybe a reinstall?
<Sephy__> How do I setupUbuntu to auto-connect to network of choice?
<Equs> Lopin  tryed to save all my / home     about 200 gb
<Skipper> switvh10: already tried
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Can you boot from a liveCD?
<Lopin> Equs, And it got it down to 16?!  It looks like it's inflating my data like 4 times over....
<seabug> hello
<Skipper> Jordon_U: yes.
<Nameless_au> hi. is it possible to do an install with the ubuntu dvd on a usb stick?
<switch10_> Sephy__: delete all of the other connections you made
<nsgn> goodevening. i have installed the 185 series 64bit cuda 2.2 drivers for ubuntu only to discover they are incompatible with my specific needs. i need to obtain a 180.xx series cuda 2.2 driver but can't seem to find the older download. help?
<switch10_> Sephy__: u can always get them back
<Sephy__> Well, It doesn't auto-connect to the one I have always connected too either
<Jordan_U> Skipper: Please do, then pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dj_> only thing I do not like about ubuntu is that it will not read my phone's micro sd card while phone is hooked up using usb
<d_rwin> @Flannel Upgrading Ubuntu to version 8.04 LTS : right
<Exor> i guess no help for me tonight then, later all
<Flannel> d_rwin: correct
<Jordan_U> Skipper: (From your hard drive, not the CD)
<Skipper> jordan_U: copy, then paste it where
<Jordan_U> Skipper: No
<_Apple_> any one know how to fix a blue tinted screen?
<d_rwin> @Flannel my apt sources is old 7.10 will it mater
<Jordan_U> !paste | Skipper
<ubottu> Skipper: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Equs> Lopin no it said no can do
<Lopin> Equs, Yeah... Well, thanks for the help...
<d_rwin> @Flannel: its fetching file 32 of 65
<Skipper> BRB
<Equs> Lopin you said you used the selection : make dist. to share ???
<nsgn> basically where can i find an nvidia driver version older than the current (ONLY) one nvidia offers?
<_Apple_> mutters*
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<Slart> nsgn: there isn't a driver archive at their site?
<Lopin> Equs, Yeah, I just need a way to back up the system itself...  Ubuntu, and the packages I have downloaded.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to go with APT on CD, but I've yet to actually get that to work...
<Jordan_U> !clone | Lopin
<ubottu> Lopin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nsgn> Slart: i cant find it
<Skipper> ugh this is no help
<nsgn> Slart: the site just seems to show the current one
<Equs> Lopin sorry I have no answer some of these programs are a bit flakey
<Slart> nsgn: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_archive.html
<nsgn> Slart: correction: i can't find CUDA drivers. i need CUDA
<nsgn> sorry
<Lopin> Equs, It's okay, I'll figure something out...
<nsgn> wasnt clear
<PrimoTurbo> I'm bored and have an old Pentium3, what are some cool projects to try with it. Already running web/file/torrent/music server and game emulation.
<disco_stu> ping lfaraone
<Lopin> Jordan_U, Thanks for the info!  I think that might just be the same thing as backing up the selections though.  I'm going to have to go with something like APT on CD, so I won't have to download the packages again...
<Equs> PrimoTurbo,  target shooting???
<chrishaum1> Is there a different channel I should go to for an audio question?
<Slart> nsgn: Is there a separate CUDA driver? doesn't the regular linux display driver support CUDA?
<Jordan_U> PrimoTurbo: Expirement with unstable projects, like btrfs
<nsgn> Slart: i'm almost positive you have to have a CUDA specific driver
<_Apple_> fix blue tint on LCD tv display
<nsgn> Slart: http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_get.html
<Slart> nsgn: because when you click on the download cuda driver link you're redirected to the regular display driver.. or that's what it looks like
<Lopin> Equs just figured it out...
<Geoffrey2> is there an alternate address for ubuntu's keyserver?
<nsgn> Slart: by god it looks like i am. why the f....
<nsgn> i guess i'll give that a shot. geez
<Cryptorchild> is there any good media player for playing High Definition Movies?
<nsgn> Slart: so cuda is just built in all the drivers?
<switch10_> Cryptorchild: vlc?
<Cryptorchild> switch10_, which one? Ubuntu package or from VLC official website ?
<Slart> nsgn: I would think so.. I have no idea when they started with CUDA though..might be a break off point at some time in history
<nsgn> Slart: argh, my next issue is that the drivers on that page are x86
<switch10_> Cryptorchild: sudo apt-get vlc
<chrishaum1> What is the best math software for a college linear algebra course?  I am considering Sage Math.  Any other suggestions?
<_Apple_> is there a way to manually take a print screen with out using the KeyBoard?
<Jordan_U> nsgn: Anything wrong with Ubuntu's packaged drivers?
<sonism> Cryptorchild: i've played a lot of hd movies with mplayer smoothly....
<Jordan_U> _Apple_: You can ssh in from another computer and run gnome-screenshot
<pup> chrishaum1: have you tried octave, it does almost everything...
<Jordan_U> _Apple_: Or just use gnome-screenshot's timer
<Slart> nsgn: you choose that on the same page.. linux 32bit or linux 64bit.. just above the actual link
<_Apple_> Jordan_U, ?
<nsgn> Slart: from the driver archive? i'm not being offered choice
<chrishaum1> #pup I haven't.  Does it have nice pretty formatting and a nice GUI?
<_Apple_> Jordan_U, never heard of this
<Slart> nsgn: http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_get.html
<vph> Is there any wireless cards supported right off the install so you don't have to ndiswrapper or build a custom kernel?
<rTk_cool> right now i have 3 gigs of ram with a 2.4 pentium 4 LOL with a 5900xt video card, im about to get a new harddrive..can anyone recommend a good one for runing ubuntu :)
<pup> chrishaum1: yes, you'll find it under Add/Remove programs, there's a back end (command line) and a GUI also...
<pup> chrishaum1: have you used MATLAB?
<nsgn> Slart: ah, finally found a special 64 archive
<davidguard> switch10_: FYI... i used unetbootin to reinstall eeebuntu on the usb pen and now it works
<[R]> rTk_cool: a good... hard drive?
<davidguard> Jordan_U: FYI... i used unetbootin to reinstall eeebuntu on the usb pen and now it works
<rTk_cool> yeah
<[R]> vph: tons of stuff
<[R]> vph: linuxwireless.org
<davidguard> Equs: FYI... i used unetbootin to reinstall eeebuntu on the usb pen and now it works
<switch10_> davidguard: right on man.
<[R]> rTk_cool: anthing will work
<Jordan_U> _Apple_: The default application for taking screenshots is called gnome-screenshot, if you go to Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot one of the options is to have it take the screenshot in X seconds
<rTk_cool> a cheaper one that is good
<vph> R: Thanks
<rTk_cool> well i know there are some faster ones
<rTk_cool> any recommendations?
<[R]> rTk_cool: it make absolutely no difference
<[R]> rTk_cool: i doubt you'll notice anything
<davidguard> Thanks for all your help guys
<rTk_cool> k
<pup> @chrishaum1, are you there?
<switch10_> rTk_cool: just make sure your power supply can handle it
<switch10_> I'm sure it will
<joejc> whats a good keyboard?
<switch10_> Unless it's a notebook.
<switch10_> joejc: they are all pretty good
<switch10_> joejc: a USB one
<Andorin> Does anyone here use Exaile?
<joejc> i just decided programming with a wireless keyboard is a bad idea
<rTk_cool> whats the coolest interface for ubuntu
<rTk_cool> like the rotating screens one or something
<switch10_> rTk_cool:  compiz-fusion
<tarzeau> joejc: it's also bad for playing games
<rTk_cool> do i need a good computer to run it
<joejc> works fine
<joejc> unless i need batteries
<kniht> joejc: why would it be bad for programming in particular?
<switch10_> rTk_cool: sort of. U need 3d graphics
<joejc> batteries
<tarzeau> rTk_cool: one not older than 3-4 years, and 3d capabilities (nvidia) should be just fine
<kniht> joejc: my wireless uses rechargable 4xAAA and lasts for over almost two months :P
<joejc> im using the ones from my remote after these r dead im stuck using the onscreen one
<arooni-mobile___> how do i update ubuntu to latest version?
<kniht> s/over // # just realized it wasn't over
<pup> arooni-mobile__:use update manager!
<switch10_> arooni-mobile___: update manager under system
<switch10_> Prefs or admin
<pup> arooni: if you have turned on updates only for LTS, you won't see upgrade to Jaunty
<arooni-mobile___> swiatOFF, do i need do anything to make this work?
<arooni-mobile___> switch10_, i mean.  i have turned on some 3rd party sources
<vbgunz> i've asked this question many times here but never got an answer. I *think* something about my Kubuntu may be encrypted. I remember seeing this option on install *but* I could have sworn I unchecked it. anyhow, when I log into tty 1 -6, I keep seeing this message -> cannot examine encrypted directory... why?
<rTk_cool> are files like window's xp files or mac files
<Jordan_U> vbgunz: Do you have a directory ~/private ?
<vbgunz> Jordan_U: one sec
<_Apple_> I need help with my secondary display
<kniht> rTk_cool: what do you mean?
<vbgunz> Jordan_U: no. no ~/.private OR ~/private
<NeoTubNinja> rTk_cool: awesome files
<switch10_> arooni-mobile___: it will save all of that. I would back up your home folder and your sources.list to b sure tho
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to play a DVD through mplayer, it won't start playing, and I'm a lot of errors from libdvdread
<rTk_cool> i don't know mac is just weird i don't like it
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: Have you installed libdvdcss?
<[R]> Geoffrey2: did you install libdvdcss?
<Geoffrey2> yes, from medibuntu
<C-S-B_> rTk_cool: mac is like unix/linux
<Geoffrey2> libdvdcss2
<NeoTubNinja> rTk_cool just worry about stuff in /home and youll be fine till you learn about everything else
<[R]> Geoffrey2: and its a good dvd?
<rTk_cool> true
<rTk_cool> the only linux expierence i have is with my g1
<Jordan_U> rTk_cool: Files are pretty much the same on every OS. Macs used to be different with recource fork crayzyness but that went away with OSX
<switch10_> Geoffrey2: try to play it with vlc
<rTk_cool> ahh alright
<rTk_cool> last question
<rTk_cool> if i resize a partition it wont format it automatically will it
<[R]> rTk_cool: no
<rTk_cool> true ok
<rTk_cool> i just need a new hard drive so i can have a lot more space and i'll finally clean up my computer
<rTk_cool> there's files everywhere lol
<Geoffrey2> vlc says it has no idea how to read a DVD
<vbgunz> anybody get this encryption message when they log into terminals 1 - 6? what is it and why? I really dont want encryption anywhere on my drive, disk or partitions :/
<switch10_> Geoffrey2: my vlc
<Jordan_U> vbgunz: Can you quote the exact error?
<switch10_> Plays DVDs great
<disco_stu> someone with a dell notebook out here ?
<vbgunz> Jordan_U:  "Cannot examime encrypted directory" ... its the last message after log in :/
<Jordan_U> !anyone | disco_stu
<ubottu> disco_stu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rTk_cool> ext2 partition or ext3
<disco_stu> ubottu, shut up =P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up =P
<switch10_> Hahaha
<[R]> rofl
<rTk_cool> to install ubuntu, ext2 right?
<NeoTubNinja> ext3 imo
<vbgunz> yeah man, the bot needs a leash. I quoted my exact error twice so far. it would be helpful if someone actually took a minute to help out. Im grateful
<disco_stu> need hel with hal and keycodes, but its late
<disco_stu> help*
<vbgunz> this message has been bugging me and double quote searching for it on google says absolutely nothing. I have no idea whats encrypted at this point :/
<yaris123456789> when im making powerpoint slides, is it possible to embed a web page into the slide? kinda like using iframe
<rTk_cool> ext 2,3,4 used for ubuntu?
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> Edbian: are you here
<rTk_cool> gonna be running 9.04
<cattellar> is there a way to control the fans?
<NeoTubNinja> ext 3 because i forget what they added to 4
<callum_> Hmmmn
<gleeb_> does ubuntu 9.04 have mono 2+ installed?
<rTk_cool> ok thanks neo
<d_rwin> @cattellar CPU fans?
<switch10_> rTk_cool: ya ext4 is too new for me
<[R]> gleeb_: i'm seeing 1.0 and 2.0 i think
<rTk_cool> anything i should know before formatting to ext3 and installing ubuntu
<rTk_cool> besides im wasting time asking the question
<[R]> rTk_cool: no
<rTk_cool> haha k
<rTk_cool> be back
<switch10_> rTk_cool: ha good luck
<gleeb_> [R]: theres no reason to keep bouth... i actualy had to compile the 2.4.2 from source on the 8.1 for development. but was just wondering
<cattellar> d_rwin, any fan possible
<d_rwin> cattellar: CPU fans control from BIOS
<gleeb_> [R]: actualy if you could keep bouth that would be cool... i bet that would create massive imbigues (dont know how to spell it) functions
<NeoTubNinja> imbiguous?
<cattellar> d_rwin, ok
<Jordan_U> vbgunz: Does "mount | grep ecryptfs" return anything?
<d_rwin> cattellar: change the boot menu settings
<vbgunz> Jordan_U: no. I just uninstalled ecryptfs-utils
<switch10_> A little off topic, but I saw a new microsoft virus that shuts down CPU fan causing it to over heat and shut down. Popped in a livecd and all was well. The guy thought his computer was done for.
<metal1369> any yahoo messenger clone aside from gyache?
<cattellar> hi, Im experiencing an annoying sudden high pitch sound on my asus laptop , it started just after installing Ubuntu 64 bit version, but also during ubuntu's installation I had to insert the power adapter jack with extra force since it got a bit deformed, probably I stepped on it. So Im not sure which one could be the cause. The thing is I can still hear the sound while the bios is loading, I even installed ubuntu 32, which didnt give me this issue
<cattellar>  before, but the sound persists. I guess it's a fan, or something related to the hard drive because the sound starts as soon as the hd stops loading things. Any ideas of what can I do?
<pup> metal1369: are you unhappy with pidgin?
<metal1369> i need to use webcam and voice
<zeroplus> hi
<metal1369> pidgin doesnt support it
<switch10_> metal1369: pidgin does both
<switch10_> metal1369: yes
<SnaX> does ubuntu support *.iso?
<SnaX> new to linux here
<switch10_> SnaX: sure does
<Jordan_U> switch10_: pidgin supports video now?
<pup> switch10_: it does? i thot that's the biggest downside to pidigin, no webcam/voice
<zeroplus> I have a question about addition of new Hard Disk
<csaba> where can I set the distance between the icons on the desktop?
<pup> SnaX: of course it does...
<zeroplus> yeah,
<mejobloggs> how hard is it to install/setup ubuntu 9.04 to run a php server?
<d_rwin> cattellar: u hv any exp in hardware troubleshooting ?
<switch10_> pup: sorry I guess I was using amsn
<pup> SnaX: just right click on the .iso and mount it, or burn it...
<[R]> mejobloggs: how hard is it for you to read instructions?
<[R]> mejobloggs: cuz thats all it takes
<VanDyke> LOL
<Jordan_U> mejobloggs: Trivial
<switch10_> Amsn is good tho
<VanDyke> LOL
<[R]> mejobloggs: and there is no such thing as a 'php server'
<supersasho> hi.. how can i mount ext4 partition in intrepid?
<zeroplus> I've configured Windows Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 on the first drive.
<cattellar> d_rwin, not really
<pup> switch10_: thanks for the clarification! i was shocked for a moment..
<csaba> Where can I set the distance between the icons on the desktop?
<Jordan_U> mejobloggs: It's an option during install if you install with the server CD
<csaba> I can't find it anywhere in the control panel...
<neil_d> I was running several programs, I shut some of the down, now htop is reporting that 316/956MB swap used.... how do I reset the swap figures to represent what is currently being used?
<mejobloggs> Jordan_U: yeah ive already installed server, but i didnt choose it at the time. How do i select it now?
<newb2linux> does anyone know how I could get a minimal install of ubuntu to boot into XBMC on boot ?
<switch10_> pup: I get those 2 mixed up all the time.
<[R]> neil_d: that IS what is being used
<newb2linux> using X ?
<zeroplus> But whenever I attach the second Hard drive (ntfs parted), It shows "missing OS"
<csaba> where can I set the distance between the icons on the desktop?
<d_rwin> cattellar: u can open the cabinet and check if something obstructing the fan
<neil_d> [R]: so once used swap is never freed?
<d_rwin> cattellar: just rotate and check
<KoolD> what should i chmod my music folder in my home directory to allow access to all users on my pc to the folder /music which is a symlink to the music folder on my home folder.(
<[R]> neil_d: it'll be freed when it needs to be
<cattellar> d_rwin, hmm it's a laptop so I'm not too confident on doing that
<[R]> neil_d: it doesnt hurt to have stuff in there
<csaba> where can I set the distance between the icons on the desktop?
<d_rwin> cattellar: u hv dell?
<cattellar> d_rwin, asus
<[R]> csaba: are you just going to say the same thing over and over again every minuite?
<csaba> yes
<mneptok> !repeat | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cattellar> d_rwin, do you think me inserting the power jack has something to do with it? I just had to push a bit harder
<csaba> NOBODY knows how to set the distance between icons??
<vbgunz> Jordan_U: I hope I dont kill myself here but I got rid of the message. I renamed ~/.ecryptfs to ~/.ecryptfs__backup and then used apt-get to autoremove ecryptfs-utils. I logged back into terminal and didn't get the encrypted message
<switch10_> csaba: I don't
<neil_d> [R]: anway to flush it... the programs using have been terminated.
<[R]> csaba: or you have just annoyed everyone that they dont want to answer
<[R]> neil_d: and the point is?
<csaba> how difficult can it be...
<switch10_> csaba: google it
<[R]> csaba: well... it could also be that no one knows what you are talking about
<neil_d> [R]: I wan't a current figure on swap usage, not something hours old.
<d_rwin> cattellar: no,    u gonna hv to call the h/W engineer
<[R]> neil_d: that IS the swap usage
<[R]> neil_d: that is how much stuff is currently7 in it
<csaba> this is all I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7516961
<csaba> and nobody answered to that guy either
<romulo> hi there, are the mirrors down?
<cattellar> d_yeah probably
<Jordan_U> mejobloggs: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<dj_> I know how to change icon spacing
<newb2linux> Any idean on how to have a minimal install of ubuntu auto boot to a program using X ? ?                                                       ______
<mejobloggs> Jordan_U: thanks man
<d_rwin> cattellar: try limiting the fan speed if it helps!
<dj_> hold the left mouse button and move them
<Dreamglider> Good Morning
<Jordan_U> mejobloggs: Np, the rest of the server guide documentation is pretty good as well :)
<csaba> dj_: yes but is there some overall settings that would change the entire grid?
<csaba> so the distance would not be 50 pixels but less
<neil_d> [R]: ok, to put it another way, can I move data from the swap back to main memory?
<[R]> neil_d: if the kernel need something in ram... it'll put it there
<newb2linux> Any idean on how to have a minimal install of ubuntu AUTOBOOT to a program using X ? ?   ----______----______----______----______----______  :)
<mneptok> newb2linux: please don;t do that
<callum_> hi everyone is it safe to remove evolution mail from ubuntu 9.04
<callum_> i dont need it -
<newb2linux> k. .
<switch10_> callum_: yes very safe
<[R]> callum_: you can remvoe wahtever you want
<mneptok> callum_: just make sure it's not taking the ubuntu-desktop metapackage with it
<csaba> changing the zoom level to less than 100% will also not reduce the spacing between icons
<callum_> switch10_ i cant find it in the synaptics manager and when using add/remove it says to use syn
<switch10_> callum_: I don't live evolution. Never have
<mneptok> [R]: no. some apps are a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<[R]> mneptok: and?
<mneptok> [R]: and that removes GNOME, all GTK apps, X11 ...
<Dulak> mneptok: ubuntu-desktop is perfectly fine to remove, as long as you don't autoremove it you are fine
<switch10_> callum_: it's in there. Search installed programs
<[R]> mneptok: it most certainly does not
<Dulak> mneptok: that's only an issue if you autoremove afaik
<mneptok> Dulak: if so, that's new as of Jaunty.
<Jordan_U> csaba: I can't test right now as I'm not using gnome, but try apps > nautilus > icon view > default_use_tighter_layout
<JoungBoy`> #w3af
<newb2linux> What is 9.10 going to be called ?
<Jordan_U> mneptok: No it's not
<Dulak> mneptok: nope been like that at least since dapper, I always remove that package
<csaba> Jordan_U: that's already set (use compact layout) and still not good :(
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<supersasho> hi.. how can i mount ext4 partition in intrepid?
<csaba> from what I can see it's not possible to set the icon spacing
<mneptok> Jordan_U: the upgrade will cause issues, as ubottu says
<LLStarks> ugh.
<LLStarks> nautilus has such wonky clicking behavior in list mode.
<callum_> i search evolution mail and evolution and nothing... comes up under  evolution mail
<Jordan_U> mneptok: I think update-manager re-installs it before upgrades automatically
<switch10_> callum_: on the bottom left in synaptic there are filters. You will find evolution by only showing installed apps
<mneptok> callum_: and just search for evolution
<switch10_> Or you should anyway
<callum_> there is a evolution labelled mail and organizer app?
<callum_> installed
<callum_> so do i click remove - or completely remove
<bkraptor> how can I make firefox 3.5 get all the branding in jaunty?
<LLStarks> yo.
<switch10_> callum_: I do completely remove.
<bkraptor> currently it's called shiretoko
<LLStarks> can anyone confirm this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7607475
<callum_> ok..
<brmassa> guys... i opened several programs that was needed to use Swap memory. But now i closed almost all but there is still things on Swap (even with free ram), slowing the pc. is there a way to force the migration?
<callum_> ok now that's done - i amm a noob at ubuntu 4x days now lol i can't get flash working in OPERA - I dont' like firefox
<em056> hi
<em056> what's the use of wine???
<Dulak> brmassa: turn off the swap with swapoff then you can turn it back on, it'll force it to page in
<[R]> em056: to run windows programs
<switch10_> !wine
<csaba> I've found gconf-editor which sets everything in gnome, except the icon spacing...
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<em056> where can i download it???
<[R]> em056: its in apt...
<Pluxii> good morning good evening whatever the case may be =)
<levander> Does anyone know how to test for dead pixels when you're using GNOME?
<callum_> So does anyone know hot to get flash working in Opera -
<callum_> And will there ever be a ShockWave ADOBE Player made for linux based systems?
<switch10_> callum_: does it work in firefox?
<em056> apt?
<callum_> switch10_ yeah it does -
<Pluxii> i have an install question, feel free to pm me or respond on here, i will await a response and not bug you
<callum_> em056: Go to applications add/remove and search for it -
<em056> ah ok tnx
<brmassa> Dulak: thanks a lot. it seems to work nice
<switch10_> callum_: good call. I always forget about add/remove
<switch10_> Pluxii: callum_: what is your question
<Slart> Pluxii: just ask your question
<Dongorongoro> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<Dongorongoro> :/
<callum_> My question was does anyone know how to get flash working in opera, when i insstall firefox it seems to work, on that
<linxing_> HOHO
<nafta> is there a way to install older packages in ubuntu?
<Pluxii> i have previously only used ubuntu inside of my VMware, i decided i wanted to go ahead and actually install it, i went ahead and partitioned 50 gigs off my HDD, to be honest, i'm not sure how to install it to where i can dual boot my OS's
<nafta> im trying to get to install mysql 4.0.16
<switch10_> callum_: I meant just the other guy sorry
<nafta> but i dont know where to start
<nafta> the source wont compile
<linxing_> get source code
<Slart> nafta: if you can get hold of the deb you can install it using gdebi or similar.. from repositories... I'm not sure
<em056> do i still need to install my drivers hardware in ubuntu???
<callum_> why is my sound fuzzed?
<[R]> Pluxii: its all automatic
<Pluxii> as of now that partition is unallocated, shold i leave it that way?
<[R]> Pluxii: when you install it i'll find your other operating system and automatically allow you to boot into it
<callum_> Like when it makes a computer error or sound the speakers become blurred and make static noise
<[R]> Pluxii: thats what it has to be
<callum_> :-(
<nafta> Slart: is there a way to access older repositories?
<nafta> say jaunty?
<newb2linux> Any idean on how to have a minimal install of ubuntu auto boot to a program using X ? ?                                                       ______
<Pluxii> lovely, thanks all! i'm in my first semester of my ISS degree so i'm trying to learn different OS's, but obviously i'm not terribly good at this yet
<em056> why i cant play movies?
<[R]> nafta: installing old package is only going to help you break your system
<nafta> I need mysql 4.0.16...
<Slart> nafta: I'm not sure if the older packages are still kept in the repos or if they are removed once they are replaced by a new version.. but you can always have a look in the old-releases.ubuntu.com repository
<[R]> nafta: you NEED?
<nafta> *sigh*....
<nafta> yes..
<Slart> nafta: but I would suggest compiling it from source instead of using the older package.. they are updated for a reason.. might be a serious reason
<switch10_> em056: type this into terminal:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<nafta> is that hard to understnad?
<em056> how to activate my compiz?
<[R]> nafta: so compile it
<nafta> Slart: hrmm..i spose...thanks a lot man
<[R]> em056: its under system -> prefs -> appearance
<nafta> but the compiler is throwing an error....about Linuxthreads
<Pluxii> thanks again, and hopefully all will go well, if not i'll be back
<nafta> not been found
<Slart> nafta: you're welcome.. hope you get it figured out
<[R]> nafta: sounds like you're not comliing it properly
<newb2linux> Any idean on how to have a minimal install of ubuntu auto boot to a program using X ? ?                                                       ______
<Slart> newb2linux: use autologin, put the program in the session part in X
<Slart> !session | newb2linux
<ubottu> newb2linux: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kizza> OK EVERYONE
<Slart> kizza: caps.. please
<kizza> TELL  ME WHAT APPS U ALL USE
<Mayazcherquoi> lol
<kizza> kk
<Slart> kizza: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<newb2linux> has to be done from erminal ubottu
<CraigGB> hi could anyone possibly tell me the latest kernel available in 'intrepid'?, its more compatible with my system and as im using another distro i would like to use that one :), much appreciated
<Slart> newb2linux: using ubuntu server?
<newb2linux> Not to sure.
<newb2linux> Its aXBMCLive
<em056> how to install compiz fusion??? because its not yet installed
<newb2linux> I think its just a minimal jaunty install.
<kizza> that did not help'
<[R]> em056: compiz is instlaled by default
<newb2linux> is there a way I can tell ?
<kizza> i want to know all the good apps to install
<[R]> kizza: whatever you want
<Apollo2366> What would I want the mount point to be for a dvd-iso?
<kizza> lol
<Slart> newb2linux: you downloaded the iso from the xbmc site?
<newb2linux> yep .
<em056> but wat will i do to have some effects like the cube?
<kizza> what apps do u all use'
<Andorin> Does anyone here use Exaile?
<kizza> =)
<newb2linux> i recently compiled SVN of XBMC
<iceroot> !anyone | Andorin
<ubottu> Andorin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<newb2linux> sutoboot feature stoped working after that ?
<Slart> kizza: the popularity contest makes statistics about what packages people have installed.. you won't find a better source of what the community thinks is "good software" than that
<iceroot> em056: install compiz
<Andorin> Hehe.
<newb2linux> I think that the autoboot is setu for XBMC-live and the SVN isnt live .
<Slart> kizza: of course, you could ask a real sensible question
<bjorkintosh> is there an ubuntu-annoyances page somewhere?
<Andorin> I don't really have a technical problem; I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any good skins for Exaile, since there aren't many out there.
<bjorkintosh> i can't seem to find one.
<em056> then?
<kizza> slart: whats that question
<kizza> lol
<Slart> !lol |  kizza
<ubottu> kizza: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<newb2linux> use LULZ.
<Slart> kizza: there is an offtopic channel for the kind of stuff you're asking.. try it
<rootlinuxusr>  /b/ is that way >>
<LLStarks> hi. how do i unlink an accidental "open with"?
<rootlinuxusr> Also, how can I change the menu text color in 9.04?
<Slart> LLStarks: right click on a file, select properties. I think there is something in there somewhere
<mralexandro> is there a virtual pc software for ubuntu
<Slart> !vm | mralexandro
<kizza> how do i use aircrack-ng
<ubottu> mralexandro: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Andorin> rootlinuxusr: Have you poked around Preferences --> Appearance, Customize button, Colors tab?
<em056> what will i do when i use my virtual box my cd drive and usb are cannot be detected on my windows os on virtual box
<newb2linux> slart: do you have any understanding on how autoboot works ?
<Slart> kizza: you read the documentation on their site.. this channel won't help you with it
<LLStarks> thanks
<Slart> newb2linux: autoboot? can't say I do.. sorry
<mralexandro> Slart, there must be one that is the most stable right? :P
<newb2linux> Thanks .
<rootlinuxusr> Yeah I have, I've changed all of them - nothing seems to change them
<Slart> mralexandro: I wouldn't really know.. I've only used virtualbox, which works nicely for me.. I run some MS systems on that.. and a couple of ubuntu systems
<Apollo2366> Hey, guys. Say I have an .iso file of a DVD movie that I'd like to watch without burning said file to a dvd. I installed an image mounting program, but I still have a question. Is there any specific place that I need to mount the image to watch the movie? Thanks in advance.
<em056> what is the best software to use for having another operating system like wine?
<[R]> Apollo2366: any where you want
<rootlinuxusr> virtualbox?
<[R]> Apollo2366: but i know like mplayer supports playing an .iso directly
<switch10_> Apollo2366: vlc will play it directly
<mralexandro> Slart, ok i apreciate your help. do you remember if virtualbox let you add usb "slot" for the virtual machine, so that it would be excactly like having it in the virtual machine?
<em056> but what is the easiest to use?
<Slart> em056: wine isn't an emulator.. you might want to try virtualbox.. but it's a different beast compared to wine
<Apollo2366> [R], switch10_, thanks guys
<tyoc> how do I delete an old kernel after an update to a new kernel?
<em056> what is the use of wine?
<Slart> mralexandro: if you download the install package from the virtualbox website it does... the one in the repos is the OSE version.. that means no usb and possibly some other small differences
<switch10_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<em056> how about vmware?
<mralexandro> alright Slart thanks:D
<Slart> em056: to run windows binaries on a linux system.. there is no emulation or such
<poiuy> I'm running jaunty (9.04) 64 bit version.  I'm compiling some c source files.  Is there anything I should know in regards to this?  For example, I do a 'printf("%lu", sizeof(int));' which returns 4...shouldn't it be 8?
<mralexandro> same with vmware too right?
<[R]> em056: vmware is a virtualization environment
<rootlinuxusr> Does Awn have an IRC channel?
<Slart> em056: vmware does the same thing as virtualbox.. neither is useful for running games, if that's the plan
<rootlinuxusr> Need some halp setting up the water ripple effect with awn.
<[R]> poiuy: no
<rogst> em056: In my opinion Virtualbox has better performance for running 1 or 2 machines on your desktop computer the vmware
<switch10_> rootlinuxusr: isn't that a compiz effect?
<mralexandro> Slart, not at all
<Dulak> poiuy: the memory space is doubled, not the size of a language type
<em056> why doesnt virtual box cant be use in gaming?
<[R]> poiuy: an int * would be 8
<switch10_> em056: to slow
<SnaX> How the F do i get to my desktop when in Terminal
<[R]> em056: 3d isn't very good in virtualbox
<poiuy> [r], dulak, shouldn't int's be size of the word length of the computer?
<[R]> SnaX: huh?
<Slart> em056: graphics performance.. they still emulate a graphics card, sound card etc.. that takes power
<switch10_> SnaX: starts
<The_Warlock> why is my xinitrc not read when my system boots? i am using jaunty
<[R]> poiuy: they don't have to be
<csaba> SnaX: ctrl+f&
<csaba> f7
<Slart> mralexandro: huh?
<rogst> em056: Well there is an option in virtualbox to enable 3D acceleration in the virutal machine, but I dont know how good it is yet
<switch10_> SnaX: startx
<mralexandro> Slart,  you said if gaming was the plan, i replied not at all:D
<Slart> mralexandro: ahh =)
<mralexandro> but if your bios support hardware virtualisaton, shouldnt it then let you use your graphic card better?
<em056> ok
<SnaX> Im in ubuntu. i am in the graphic interface and all
<poiuy> [r], dulak, thanks
<SnaX> but i open terminal from Accessories
<SnaX> but how do i navigate in terminal to the desktop.
<Slart> rogst: not very good at all =/ but it's a start I guess
<mralexandro> rogst, how do you think it is in vmware compared ?
<SnaX> im switching over from windows. so its all basically new to me
<[R]> SnaX: the desktop is in /home/blah/Desktop
<em056> do i still install my nvidia driver? for my vcard?
<tyoc> dpkg -P is the same than in synaptic select "uninstall completely"?
<Dulak> Snax: ~/Desktop should work
<Slart> mralexandro: i don't think so... I think the virtualbox people even says their implementation is faster than using the hardware supported extensions
<The_Warlock> doesnt jaunty need an xinitrc or xsession?
<Trijntje> Snax: cd Desktop is the exact command. You can type `man cd` to read the manual of the cd command
<rogst> mralexandro: Vmware does not have 3D acceleration in hte virtual machines, expect in Vmware Fusion for Mac
<Dulak> The_Warlock: it doesn't need it, it will let you use system default sessions, or you can force a session with xsession
<Slart> em056: in virtualbox? no.. the virtual machine will have an  emulated graphics card.. of some other generic brand.. same thing with network cards, sound cards etc
<SnaX> ah worked. thanks large!
<mralexandro> Slart, rogst so you guys are saying virtual pc softwares are more developed in mac and pc world?
<mralexandro> for now..
<mralexandro> ?
<Dulak> Didn't the new virtualbox make a big thing about 3d accelerated graphics?
<Slart> mralexandro: I have no idea.. I haven't tried virtualbox or vmware on a windows/mac machine
<em056> but when i try it it cant detect my usb and cd drive..... what maybe the problem
<Slart> mralexandro: but I don't think there is much of a difference
<The_Warlock> Dulak: i am using some configs for my urxvt which i need to be loaded at startup
<mralexandro> Slart,  ok:) guess i can check it out on all of them, it could be my new blog article. ill check it out guys
<Bilbo_Baggins> I'm assuming Mr. Warlock....but Don't you have a Xsession running?  Gnome / KDE / etc... maybe this site will help.... http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/a802.html
<mralexandro> but only two! vmware and virtualbox
<mralexandro> thats it, unless there is one i should try as well
<rTk^cool> ok i f'd up bad
<Dulak> mralexandro: on my mac I play wow under parallels and I get decent fps
<rTk^cool> very very bad, i need help im on my phone
<switch10_> em056: u have to set it up in settings. There are 2 different versions of virtualbox. The one from their website supports USB
<Evelina> I have problem getting rtcwake work. When I run it like: sudo rtcwake -s 120 nothing happens.
<mralexandro> Dulak, well i have played age of mythology in wine so:) everything works i guess:)
<rogst> mralexandro: They are not more developed, Vmware's enterprise product is still for pc, but their desktop product for Mac Vmware Fusion allows the virutal machine to use the graphics card for 3D
<em056> it that the latest one?
<switch10_> em056: sure
<Evelina> When I use sudo rtcwake -s 120 -m mem the computer suspend and then restart but without showing the desktop.
<rTk^cool> i was partitioning my hard drive and i didnthave  a cd burner in for the ubuntu iso..and i tried to plug one in and it shrted the circuit lol
<switch10_> em056: 3.0 is the latest
<nafta> anyone know how can i force the dpkg -i to stop trying to meet the dependencies?
<Evelina> ...and sudo rtcwake -s 120 -m disk restart but stop at the progress bar where Ubuntu loads.
<rTk^cool> now i get interrupted operation insert recovery cd or other recovery media
<mralexandro> rogst, so you are saying no point of even testing the 3d feature? after what dulak says i kind of get the feeling something is under development?
<rTk^cool> i dont have a  windows cd  or a ubuntu cd  or  a recovery  cd..
<rTk^cool> can someone please  help me
<Evelina> Why does rtcwake stop working?
<em056> i think wine is very difficult to use because it have many commands to type to open windows app... what can you say
<Dulak> mralexandro: the newest version of virtualbox claims 3d accelleration, I have not played with it at all yet
<rTk^cool> Please!
<rTk^cool> anyone have an idea
<SnaX> what.. i cant get this thing to install
<Slart> mralexandro: the 3d feature is being developed.. last year it didn't even exist.. now it's an experimental feature in virtualbox, at least... who knows.. perhaps in a year or two we'll have full hardware acceleration =)
<FlashGordon2000> k
<mralexandro> rTk^cool, what os are you in now?
<rTk^cool> myphone
<rTk^cool> android lol
<rogst> mralexandro: I have not tried how good the 3D acceleration is in virtualbox so that one could be worth a try, but since vmware's products for pc dont offer that functionallity (yet at least) its hard to try :D
<rTk^cool> my computer wont start
<switch10_> rTk^cool: dude you might be sol. U r gonna need a live cd.
<moymoy> rTk^cool: you're typing pretty fast on your phone
<rTk^cool> i have a keyboard
<switch10_> I'm on my phone
<rTk^cool> wtf.
<Bilbo_Baggins> If your comp will not start...You may have burnt the board by trying to plug in a drive while it was running.
<mralexandro> Slart, :D that would be cool, but i think it will take more time, first they will have to fix the feature so that it can be optimized be supported hardware, that is supported from the "root"(bios":D
<rTk^cool> dont say that.
<rTk^cool> it starts i just get an error
<Bilbo_Baggins> Kk, then there is something to work with.
<rTk^cool> i was partitioning my hd
<mralexandro> rTk^cool, only computer in house?
<rTk^cool> then i shrted the circuit
<rTk^cool> now i start up and  it  saysinterrupted operation
<switch10_> rTk^cool: man I bet it's just the hard drive then
<Slart> mralexandro: I'm not actually sure they are aiming for the full thing.. just having accelerated graphics would be a big advantage.. sound cards, network card and other stuff isn't so important... they might even just be aiming for ati and nvidia cards and ignoring the rest.. but even that would be a big thing
<rTk^cool> well my bitchass step mom has  a pw  on  hers
<rTk^cool> it wont let me get into system recovery
<em056> is there a block file in ubuntu???
<Slart> mralexandro: but this is getting offtopic for #ubuntu  , go try the 3d acceleration stuff in virtualbox.. don't expect to much though
<rTk^cool> i have  two hard drives in this  computer
<Madpilot> rTk^cool, language, thanks. Also, trying to hotpllug a drive = not too clever...
<rTk^cool> both with  windowsxp
<mralexandro> Slart, yup i guess.. but that is a feature i think needs to be supported form bios
<gamla_kossan> hi people. anyone have a clue where I can find the logs for networkmanager?
<mralexandro> Slart, ok i will stop that discussion:D
<rTk^cool> lol yeah i am  an idiot
<switch10_> rTk^cool: try to boot from other drive
<rTk^cool> i did
<Slart> gamla_kossan: it might just log its stuff to the syslog.. if there is a log it's probably somewhere in /var/log/
<rTk^cool> one says no boot foundor whatever
<mralexandro> rogst, will try it in ubuntu first then,,,
<rTk^cool> the  othersaya interrupted operation
<rTk^cool> this sucks
<gamla_kossan> Slart: thanks, but I've already checked messages and well whatever I can think is even half reasonable unde r/var/log/ :/
<rTk^cool> i knew ubuntu was a  bad idea  tonight
<em056> because when i install ubuntu then i try to format it to windows my PC is keep on restarting but when i try to install again ubuntu it stop restarting.... what may be the problem?
<gamla_kossan> Slart: you wouldn't happen to have used the openvpn-plugin for netowrkmaanager?
<Slart> gamla_kossan: there isn't a configuration option for logging in the network manager?
<switch10_> rTk^cool: always have a few live CDs around in the future
<Slart> gamla_kossan: nope.. never messed with vpn.. sorry
<rTk^cool> yeah
<mralexandro> Slart, rogst not to be off topic, but the virtualbox has a driect line to download spesific package of latest version for the three latest ubuntu versions!:D
<mralexandro> thats coool
<rTk^cool> can I get some from a computer store for free? or from best buy?
<moymoy> rTk^cool: does your stepmom use the Administrator account? or does she use a separate account? (i'm assuming she uses windows)
<Slart> mralexandro: yes.. I use them myself..works great
<nah-o> I know this isn't the right channel to ask but I'm hardware illiterate and I couldn't find a proper channel so I'll go ahead, I've removed the left side case of my pc (pentium q6600) and the temps are like 10C lower even though the case has a fan attached to it, is there any use for that fan ? Also is it a good idea to leave the computer without the left side case attached ?
<rTk^cool> only one account which is the admin
<switch10_> rTk^cool: ubuntu is a live cd
<Dulak> nah-o: it won't hurt anything, one of my computers has always run hot and I've left the side off for over 2 years now without any problems, except a bit more dust inside there than normal.
<Slart> nah-o: yes, offtopic.. #hardware might be better.. .. but if you count out pets, small children and so on, I don't think there is a problem with having the case open.. it might look ugly though and get a bit dusty in there.. but what computer doesn't get dusty
<rTk^cool> I know can I get one from a store or only downloaded or offline
<switch10_> rTk^cool: download ISO and burn to disk when you can
<rTk^cool> that's what I was. doing
<rTk^cool> lol until I tried. to hotplug my cd burner
<switch10_> rTk^cool: you can buy them online. I've never seen them in a store
<rTk^cool> alright, ill. wait until tomorrow
<nah-o> thanks guys
<nah-o> but what about the fan attached to the case
<mralexandro> Slart, i cant find the "exectuable" in the bin folder *embarrased*
<Slart> mralexandro: for virtualbox?
<mralexandro> yup:)
<switch10_> nah-o: ya the fan on the case helps cool it. What's the question?
<rootlinuxusr> When I click on the ubuntu menu - is there a way to get that sub-menu transparent?
<Slart> mralexandro: /usr/bin/VirtualBox on my machine
<Trijntje> can someone tell me how to get to #tor at irc.oftc.net using pidgin? I know its a dumb question but i dont know what to google on
<stealth-> do all distros and systems use the same module for firewire? if so, whats it called?
<mralexandro> Slart, mine too:) but not just /bin hehe:D
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: you mean with compiz?
<Slart> mralexandro: =)
<switch10_> Trijntje: click join chat on the top left menu and type in the name of the irc channel
<rootlinuxusr>  @moymoy with anything, but compiz would be cool.
<iceroot> stealth-: lsmod  there you will find something like ieee
<nsadmin> stealth-: there are too many distros, and wayyy alotta systems... so, I dunno :) but what if you describe the situation YOU are experiencing directly
<Machtin> heyho.. how to get rid of an old module? (libpurple).. i installed it once manually, but now my messenger keeps using this old version, though i got a new one
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: you have the compiz settings manager installed right?
<rootlinuxusr> yup.
<iceroot> Machtin: sudo apt-get remove programname
<Machtin> iceroot: hm, not really
<Machtin> the aptitude one is the correct version, but the messenger keeps using another one (in another directory)
<stealth-> nsadmin: well I looking to explain to a general audience how to blacklist firewire
<rTk^cool> first expierence with ubuntu was negative due to my own stupidity
<Symphony> #join maths
<Alocado> hello. i'm using karmic and have a problem booting the 2.6.31-* kernels, i get an error message like "ata1: illegal qc_active transition".. anybody who knows about this error?
<nsadmin> stealth-: ahh... so in addition to your other info sources, ##linux could help too
<Slart> !karmic | Alocado
<ubottu> Alocado: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<switch10_> rTk^cool: you didn't even get it on a cd
<rTk^cool> what i dont get  is why my c:/ isnt working when i was partitioning my d:/
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: alright open it up go to -> Opacity, Brightness and Saturation -> click new -> put in 'PopupMenu' without the quotes and it's case sensitive.. then use the slider to determine how transparent you want it
<stealth-> nsadmin: thanks, ill ask them
<rTk^cool> haha thanks switch
<sgleo87> anybody here who can help me with a gnome do problem? when I let gnome-do launch at startup the docky bar does not show up and I cannot summon it to enter commands (although the notification icon shows up and I can go into the preferences menu, etc.) But when I close it through the system monitor and then start it normally after boot it works just fine...anybody know what causes this?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: also, if you want to make menus from the gnome-panels transparent, you'll have to set one for 'gnome-panel' also
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: Gnome-panel
<Trijntje> switch10_: pidgin then says no such channel
<kaka> salut
<Slart> Salut kaka, this channel is english only.. #ubuntu-fr for french speaking support
<switch10_> Trijntje: how did you get here? Follow the same steps but replace #ubuntu with whatever channel you are trying to get to
<rootlinuxusr>  @moymoy the lower the number the less you can see right?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: yup
<Evelina> Anyone knows why rtcwake wakes the computer immediately even when I write: sudo rtcwake -s 120?
<Trijntje> switch10_:I've got it now, thanks a lot for your help
<Evelina> Why does it then answer: rtcwake: wakeup from "standby" using /dev/rtc0 at Mon Jul 13 07:51:49 2009 directly?
<rootlinuxusr>  @moymoy Okay, I've set both to 5% - No effect still has the normal grey background.
<switch10_> Trijntje: no
<switch10_> Trijntje: *np
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: you're trying to make your menus transparent right?
<local> what programs could automatically udpate hosts.deny on their own?
<rootlinuxusr> yup.
<mralexandro> Slart, where is a channel i can ask for virtual pc quesitons?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: did you remember to check the box to enable "Opacity, Brightness and saturation" ?
<Slart> mralexandro: #vbox
<mralexandro> Slart, thanks:D
<Slart> mralexandro: you're welcome
<rootlinuxusr>  @moymoy yup, opacity, brightness and saturation is checked - should opacify be checked?
<barbara> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<switch10_> Does anyone know if there is a ardour channel?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: nope.. opacify doesn't need to be checked... okay. it's still not working?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: by menus, you mean the right 'click' right?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: the 'right click' *
<rootlinuxusr> Nope, those are opacified, I mean like applications - places - system
<petrolman> Hi, is there an how-to for localizing ubuntu? I would like to change the charset utf-8 to iso-8859-15
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: okay, in addition, you add another entry for 'alacarte', see if that helps
<rootlinuxusr> Nope, neither alacarte or Alacarte does nothing.
<Slart> petrolman: I don't know if there is a howto.. but I'm pretty sure there is a localization irc channel.. #ubuntu-loco perhaps?
<Slart> !irc | petrolman
<ubottu> petrolman: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vbgunz> how do you get a framebuffer resolution greater than that which vesa offers? I would really like the framebuffer to match my monitors native resolution of 1920x1080 *but* wow, I am overwhelmed by failure. anyone got some hints and clues about this?
<Kartagis> how can I delete a directory named ~ ?
<[R]> Kartagis: \~
<Kartagis> [R], it goes back to ~
<Slart> Kartagis: rm ./~  doesn't work?
<[R]> Kartagis: what are you doing?
<[R]> what do yuou mean it "goes back"
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: hmm.. are you sure? try changing up the numbers... i only have 'Gnome-panel' , 'PopupMenu' entries... and my menus are transparent
<Slart> Kartagis: or simply use the full path.. that might work too
<Kartagis> [R], when I type rm -rf \~ and hit Tab, it is completed to /home/username
<Slart> Kartagis: it seems rm '~' works too.. at least on my computer
<Slart> Kartagis: don't press tab
<[R]> Kartagis: what does ls -d \~ say?
<Kartagis> Slart, I want to make sure I don't remove the wrong folder
<kraut> moin
<Slart> Kartagis: I just tried   rm /~   and it worked nicely
<Slart> Kartagis: my home folder is still there
<Kartagis> damn! rm ~ removed some of MY files
<cwek_imoetzzz> cwek_manja
<moymoy> Kartagis: can you move it out of your home folder and then do a rm -rf ~/folder/path/\~ ?
<Slart> Kartagis: yes.. rm ~ will do that.. but not rm /~
<CQ> morning... I'm missing the recording tab in teh mixer window, but I see microphones i nthe HDA Intel Tab... any ideas on whether a recording tab should be there?
<Keranu> I'm having some serious boot problems with Ubuntu
<moymoy> Kartagis: ~ always points to your home directory... you have to escape it with the backslash!
<Keranu> I think the problem lies with my BIOS and the way it's detecting my hard drives
<Slart> Kartagis: if you're worried about loosing files do a mv instead of rm ... that way you'll still have the files, even if something goes bad
<Keranu> So here's the problem:
<moymoy> Kartagis: i just used \~ to delete a folder named ~ ... it works
<zhoujingrui> why in my streamtuner the live 365 no channels?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<J> Hello
<Keranu> I've tried installing Ubuntu with Windows XP many times and I end up either being able to boot up straight to XP with no sight of Ubuntu or I'll be able to boot up GRUB but when I click on XP, it gives me error 21 (selected disk does not exist, I think)
<rootlinuxusr> install xp first then reinstall ubuntu?
<rootlinuxusr>  @moymoy http://rootlinuxusr.com/images/Screenshot.png
<moymoy> Keranu: is that possible? if you can boot into GRUB, then GRUB should have already written over the MBR, but it seems like you have two loaders loaded in the MBR?
<Keranu> I tried installing Grub from the Ubuntu installer on every possible path when I made partitions for Windows XP and Ubuntu on the same hard drive
<Keranu> Now I am trying to install Ubuntu on my second hard drive instead
<Keranu> When I tried this, I installed Grub to (hd1), but now when I try to boot my system, it says Grub Hard Disk Error
<CraigGB> hi, if i downloaded the kernel source for a ubuntu kernel would it already be mostly preconfigured without copying a .config file across??
<rootlinuxusr> Settings as they stand. maybe there's a different name for gnome-panel?
<[R]> Keranu: you shoudl install grub to your first rrive
<[R]> drive*
<CQ> Keranu look in /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if everything there is correct for XP. Google that, and you'll find a lot of help
<Pluxii> hello, i seem to have a problem after installing, i created a 50gb partition for this to install to, and i let it select where it was installing, long story short somehow it missed it's mark and i only have 96mb of free space, how do i uninstall and try again?
<rootlinuxusr> Just run through the install again?
<Pluxii> will that uninstall this installation?
<kdub> Pluxii: it will. you can also use gparted to resize partitions
<Kartagis> fortunately I removed it, and none of my crucial files were removed
<rootlinuxusr> If you set it to delete the partition.
<kdub> Pluxii: run gparted from a live cd though, if you need to change the size of the root partition
<Keranu> At this point I am running the live CD and reformatted the second hard drive that I installed Ubuntu on but I'm still getting the Grub Hard Disk Error
<Keranu> Luckily I can still access my Windows files, so I'll have those backed up before I try anything else
<Pluxii> hmm'
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr: hmm .. try changing 'Gnome-panel' to 'class=Gnome-panel'
<yaboo> can anyone recommend me what is good webcam software to take images on ubuntu
<Pluxii> so pop in the live CD while the os is up?
<CQ> Keranu: playing with grub shouldn't kill anything
<[R]> yaboo: cheese... i'm pretty sure its installed by default...
<Pluxii> to run the gparted?
<rootlinuxusr> =] that's better. Now just to perfect it
<moymoy> Pluxii: there's no such thing as uninstalling an OS .. all you have to do is delete the partition and start over =]
<Pluxii> i see i see =) thanks much
<Keranu> It's causing me problems right now, nonetheless. So I'm gonna do fixmbr on my Windows CD after I back up my files.
<SyphonSilent> hey guys
<SyphonSilent> how do I use my mic on linux?
<kdub> Pluxii: as far as i understand the problem, you just need to resize the partition
<SyphonSilent> How do I use a microphone on linux
<kdub> SyphonSilent: repeating yourself is just annoying
<kdub> if someone knows how, they will help you
<moymoy> kdub: use bots to dirty your hands
<CQ> SyphonSilent: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<kdub> moymoy: ?
<CraigGB> hi, if i downloaded the kernel source for a ubuntu kernel would it already be mostly preconfigured without copying a .config file across when compiling?
<Keranu> When installing Grub from the Ubuntu installer, should I only install it on the hard drive (hd0 or whatever hd used), or should I install it in a specific directory like the ones that say sda/windows?
<moymoy> kdub: this "!repeat"
<karamella> <fantazam>  where r u  ?
<local> anyone use denyhosts?  host do you purge teh list of hosts being denyed?
<kdub> CraigGB: no, the configs live in debian/config/
<kdub> cat together the ones that apply to you
<karamella> indus
<CraigGB> kdub: thanks, where would i find the configs if i wasn't in ubuntu?, are they on the net anywhere?
<Machtin> how can i remove an old module? i installed it manually.. but now i want to use the one supplied by aptitude
<PupUserc0b147> que ondas ca
<Machtin> that's the one i want to remove: /usr/local/lib/libpurple.so
<kdub> CraigGB: no, you generally have to make them yourself. and yes, its a giant pain
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<SyphonSilent> can someone help me detect my mic and get it working?
<moymoy> nfs-kernel isn't recognizing hostnames i put in my exports file.. using IP's work though... but i don't want to have to set static IP's for computers i wantto share with =[
<moymoy> Machtin: how did you install it? tell me the method
<Machtin>  i think by compiling pidgin.
<CraigGB> kdub: okay, thanks, been using the ubuntu kernel in debian and it works really well but i end up spending ages having to make them :(
<callum_> Hi everyone - just wondering im trying to install  Ubuntu 7.10 I think PPC Version to my IMAC G4 and when i load disk it says a bunch of junk and press enter or type live video=off only
<CraigGB> actually, would a a debian config work?
<callum_> I press enter and it sits on a black screen, but first goes to a white screen and loads some graphic thing.
<moymoy> Machtin: the installation was probably handled by the package management system... so using the system's package manager should remove it... just remove it in synaptic
<kdub> CraigGB: if you arent developing, or getting some bleeding edge hardware to work, i'd stick with the distro's kernel
<Machtin> uh.. hm.
<em056> why my compiz fusion is not working
<em056> ?
<moymoy> em056: be specific. did it STOP working? or has it never worked before?
<em056> never worked before... i already check some effects but nothing happens
<CraigGB> kdub: the distros kernel doesn't work basically, wheras i been using the ubuntu one for some time and it works perfectly :)
<moymoy> em056: what video card do you have?
<em056> nvidia riva tnt2
<moymoy> em056: is that card capable of 3D? there might be a driver for you.. lemme send you the driver page
<Machtin> moymoy: i removed and reinstalled it via aptitude.. and the new version does exist, but is not used.. the old version is used instead
<Machtin> and there is no old version to remove in my package manager.
<moymoy> em056: nvidia.com/object/unix.html see if your card is supported by one of these drivers
<rob__> Just let you all know that i found two fixes for Nvida Gforce 6 6200 series cards and Glx
<rob__> on ubuntu 9.04
<kdub> rob__: probably better to describe them in a bug report, or at least put them on ubuntu-forums
<moymoy> Machtin: do you still have the source? have you tried 'make uninstasll'?
<Machtin> i dont :/
<rob__> 1st dont use Envy N , download 185 driver from Nvida
<rob__> Ok K
<kdub> rob__: yeah, the whole 'dont use envy' issue is already known ;)
<drean> I'm trying to configure lirc, and it works fine, until i reboot, then i have to unplug and replug my USB reciever to make it work (there is no /dev/lirc0 only /dev/lircd), anyone know how to make it work?
<moymoy> Machtin: does pidgin show up as installed in synaptic?
<Machtin> moymoy: yup
<Machtin> but i installed pidgin via aptitude as well
<daglees> Hey, how can I move a directory to another dir that is not empty?
<[R]> daglees: mv
<rob__> Also one other hint, is that i was useing a KVM switch , , remove the switch and insert the vga cable directly and all resolutions are available
<daglees> [R], mv and what parameters?
<[R]> daglees: if you don't know how to use a program, you should read it's man page
<kenny> satria fu150 ccc
<kenny> askum
<daglees> I did and I tried mv -f but that still didn't work
<em056> there is so many drivers i dont know what will i pick.,. what will i download? my driver is nvidia riva tnt2 model64...
<kenny> chan how are u?
<kenny> chan
<kenny> asu bajinfuxxx
<knoppix> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kdub> ls
<knoppix> allo
<kdub> whoops, wrong window
<knoppix> yes
<knoppix> lu les gens
<knoppix> :)
<moymoy> Machtin: maybe you can download the source again, but this time do a 'checkinstall' so the package manager handles it... and it should overwrite all of the files during installation, then you can use the package manager to uninstall it again
<moymoy> em056: is that an old card?
<EugenMayer> is pulse and alternative to alsa?
<em056> yes its only 32mb
<em056> can that worked?
<moymoy> em056: you might need one of the legacy ones.. but first, press ALT+F2 and run jockey-gtk
<callum_> hey everyone
<knoppix> hi people
<knoppix> lu callum
<em056> then
<callum_> umm i accidently removed the pidgin mail icon near my  wifi bar that hides the window how do i get it back? please
<moymoy> em056: does recommend any drivers for you to install?
<moymoy> em056: or "activate"?
<knoppix> kaella
<em056> none........
<callum_> umm i accidently removed the pidgin mail icon near my  wifi bar that hides the window how do i get it back? please
<knoppix> sa parle frenchie ici????**
<em056> does my vcard not compatible with this OS
<Slart> !fr | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mejobloggs> how do i find the version of an ap with apt-get?
<Slart> mejobloggs: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<mgjkk> fyjk
<callum_> anyone know how to restore the mail/envelope icon for pidgin messenger? that sits near wifi bar
<Slart> callum_: is piding still running?
<callum_> no
<Slart> callum_: tried restarting it?
<em056> hey moymoy? wat will i possibly do?
<callum_> but when i minimized it used to sit on the mail envelope icon next to wifi bar,
<callum_> :(
<moymoy> em056: it's compatible .. but jockey isn't recommending any drivers.. either you're already using an open source one in the kernel already or your vcard isn't capable of 3D effects (i think it's ulikely though)
<callum_> run in background
<moymoy> em056: let me see which one you should use
<moymoy> em056: what card did you have again?
<em056> nvidia riva tnt2 model 64
<mejobloggs> Slart: thanks
<Slart> mejobloggs: you're welcome
<Alocado> how can i send text to a unix socket file?
<confusious> hello everybody.....am trying to register my nick & am on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup looking at instructions for this & it tells me...../msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>......... where do I enter this info ?? in a terminal or here ??
<moymoy> em056: aren't Riva and TNT two different things?
<moymoy> em056: two different product series
<Slart> confusious: here
<confusious> thank you slart
<Slart> confusious: or even better.. in the channel window where the server stuff appears
<em056> its in the information.... of my vcard
<Slart> confusious: that way it wont get sent to the entire channel if you forget the /
<em056> i have a driver of it but compatible only in windows
<callum_> NVM  I FIGURED IT OUT
<confusious> thank you very much everybody
<callum_> In pidgin/preferences - always show and minimize to status bar -
<callum_> ;)
<callum_> i won
<moymoy> em056: alright .. i'm gonna PM you the instructions.. kay?
<callum_> i love my eee pc 1000h! and ubuntu
<callum_> it's so sexy
<pup> is it possible to set a remote desktop connection to a computer which on a different subnet and does not have a static ip?
<em056> ok thank u very much........
<_Apple_> so...any one here know how to fix a blue tinted scrreen?
<adhil> hi there, am using ubuntu 9.04.. my wifi was working perfect. but now when i click the network manager aplet it is showing under wireless networks device not managed. can anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Slart> _Apple_: blue tinted screen? can you explain?
<callum_> apple replace the screen  or get a magnet?
<pup> apple: are you using a CRT? try degaussing!
<_Apple_> yeah, I'm running  my LCD as a secondary display
<_Apple_> and finally got it to display at the proper resolution
<_Apple_> (running separate X)
<callum_> ew
<kdub> pup: it is possible, you just have to know its IP address. :P
<adhil> hi there, am using ubuntu 9.04.. my wifi was working perfect. but now when i click the network manager aplet it is showing under wireless networks device not managed. can anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Slart> !repeat | adhil
<ubottu> adhil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pup> kdub: but what if the other terminal is on dhcp? i'll never know it's global ip
<_Apple_> Slart, every thing is in colour until Nvidia Loads then it goes to a tinted blue everything is blue and I just can't seem to get it to change
<adhil> Slart, ubottu am sorry.. i have a fluctuating net connection.. i thought my msg doesnt reached
<_Apple_> it's running off an S-vid to Component
<echosystm> anyone here used UNetBootin
<echosystm> ?
<Slart> adhil: no worries
<EugenMayer> after installing pulse audio chooser to get working my to soundcards ( Headset and Onboard ) working properly, i can see a server or sink / source devices. Any idea?
<pup> adhil: since when did this happen? did u change any settings?
<Slart> _Apple_: hmm.. never heard of anyone with this problem.. let me google a bit.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<kdub> pup: are you trying to ssh into a computer over the internet, or to one on a LAN
<pup> the internet...
<adhil> pup i noticed that problem this morning.. i dont know what happened.. my brother used the machine
<pup> kdub: the internet
<_Apple_> good luck.. I've been googleing for hours lol, but I would be what you call a "noob" in the linux world :p
<pup> adhil: so you are unable to detect the wireless network now...
<Slart> _Apple_: is this the same problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450734.html
<kdub> pup: you can use a service called dyndns to associate the dynamic IP with a url.
<confusious> hmmm am i still here ?
<kdub> pup: your router must support it, most do
<confusious> hmmmmmm guess i'm still here
<_Apple_> Slart, YES it's so friggin annoying
<pup> kdub: is it similar to what no-IP dot com gives me?
<confusious> howdy do everybody
<_Apple_> it's a little brighter though
<adhil> pup no. actually i use a ad hoc network to ssh to my iphone
<grawity> pup: I think no-ip.com does almost the same as dyndns.com
<confusious> well,at least I know this works for now
<_Apple_> but essentially the same
<joejc> how do i search a bunch of files for some text?
<kdub> cat file.txt | grep 'searchterm'
<pup> kdub: grawity: ok i did registered no-IP thing. now can i use ubuntu's remote desktop agent? how?
<popey> Where is it set in gnome that /home/$USER/Desktop is where the Places -> Desktop links to? A friend of mine has managed to drag his desktop icon to /home/$USER/Music/Arctic Monkeys/Desktop, he has a /home/$USER/Desktop, but it doesn't link to the places thing. Any ideas?
<kdub> joejc: or, just use grep
<_Apple_> Slart,  but it's just the LCD, I took a screen of the LCD and it shows up fine on the comp monitor
<Slart> joejc: or just grep 'searchterm' filename
<joejc> how?
<alicia> ..........
<Shtl> all my desktop icons and fonts are looking blurred, can any one help me to rectify???
<joejc> i want to search a bunch of files
<Slart> _Apple_: mm.. I'm guessing it's because you're using svideo output.. perhaps there are some configuration settings you can add in xorg.conf ?
<pup> Shtl: try autoset option on your Lcd
<kdub> joejc: grep PATTERN *
<Slart> joejc: man grep   will tell you about all the options you have
<pup> Shtl: or auto-image adjust
<joejc> thanks
<Slart> joejc: but grep is the tool you want, definately
<_Apple_> Slart, I've played with some stuff
<moymoy> em056: you there?
<nyaa> Shtl try going into System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts, and changing the rendering.. for lcd's using subpixil smoothing is generally the best
<_Apple_> I don't know a whole lot about what Im doing int here ><
<iwobbles> whats a good app to play dvds ? whats the stuff about permissions, Ive read the faqs and all that but I cant work it out,,
<Slart> _Apple_: I'm not sure anyone does =)
<koshari> iwobbles tried VLC?
<moymoy> Shtl: what kind of monitor do you have?
<iwobbles> ce VLC koshri ?
<iwobbles> no I havent
<confusious> gonna take my leave from this place for now. see you guys/gals when I have another problem.gotta get up & go ta work in the morn
<_Apple_> Slart, I've picked that up...lol
<Slart> _Apple_: there might be some stuff here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ComponentOut
<Shtl> moymoy: its LCD AL1702W
<_Apple_> anything specifically you might recomend?
<koshari>  iwobbles you should
<iwobbles> vis synaptic ?
<iwobbles> via I mean
<koshari> iwobbles *tick*
<iwobbles> ok ta
<Slart> _Apple_: check the tv out options.. that's where I would start
<_Apple_> done that
<moymoy> Shtl: do what nyaa suggested.. i was going to say the same thing
<Slart> _Apple_: things like "TVStandard" and such
<_Apple_> ??
<adhil> pup i tried to connect broadband net through wifi yesterday at my friends home..i run pppoeconf. whether that make any probs?
<_Apple_> my bad I thought you ment the LCD's options ><
<_Apple_> lol
<Slart> _Apple_: ah.. no.. in the xorg.conf file you can add options for the drivers, screens and such
<pup> i never had to do the pppoeconf thing... mine just worked, plugged and played...
<pup> adhil: i never had to do the pppoeconf thing... mine just worked, plugged and played...
<justfil> How can I add link to a program to be opened by entering its name (like firefox, vlc, etc..)
<Slart> _Apple_: things like Option         "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"
 * _Apple_ finds no such option in xorg file
<pup> justfil: use "cp -s" or "cp -l"
<adhil> pup oh i see
<Slart> _Apple_: nope, it isn't there.. but you can add them yourself
<adasko> helo... how to use more than 4gb of ram on 32bit ubuntu system with nvidia drivers... my concerns is about this drivers... its availible for server kernel in ubuntu? i dont want to compile/install manualy nvidia drivers...
<pup> justfil: depending on whether u want a soft/hard link
<odder> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<moymoy> justfil: you mean making a launcher?
<_Apple_> Slart, I've been adding stuff for the past few days it's messy in there lol
<_Apple_> where might I add this?
<Slart> _Apple_: google for "xorg.conf nvidia options svideo" you'll find lots of examples.. perhaps one of them works
<justfil> I'm not shure, moymoy, I mean i want it to open when i press alt+f2 and enter its name
<_Apple_> wow that's sad of me lol
<_Apple_> it's 2 am over here and I'm running off a few hours sleep as it
<_Apple_> is
<pup> adhil my password is stored in the router, so i don't worry about that too :)
<_Apple_> lol
<fung> anyone here know how I can make a service under /etc/init.d/ autostart?
<Slart> _Apple_: there probably is some documentation on all of this somewhere.. perhaps on nvidia site.. but I haven't found anything so far
<pup> justfil: you might want to change the path variable then
<_Apple_> neither have I
<fung> I find it a hassle to have to manually start/stop things everytime I need to reboot
<moymoy> justfil: oh .. is it a script you wrote? ... binaries/scripts that are put into your PATH are executed when you type their name .. to find out what your PATHs are type in $PATH in the terminal, it should give you a couple of directories, separated by ":"
<pup> moymoy, i agree :)
<moymoy> pup: lol took me forever to type that
<moymoy> pup: nice of you to join in on the fun =]
<pup> justfil: or u may create a link in the /bin directory which is always there in the PATH
<Evelina> Why does rtcwake -s 120 -m mem return a black screen when the computer wakes up?
<moymoy> pup: justfil, i like keeping all of my custom things in my home bin folder... located: ~/bin .. that way, it's separated from all of the system binaries and such, and is organized into one folder
<pup> moymoy: good idea...
<Evelina> And why does rtcwake -s 120 -m disk hang when Ubuntu shows the progress bar on startup?
<moymoy> nfs-kernel isn't recognizing hostnames i put in my exports file.. using IP's work though... but i don't want to have to set static IP's for computers i want to share with =[
<Evelina> I can't get my computer to wake up using rtcwake.
<Evelina> When I try nvram-wakeup then my mobo isn't supported.
<moymoy> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<justfil> I'm trying to link Firefox 3.5, i copied the link in /bin, also tried /usr/local/bin but when i type firefox nothing happens
<pup> Evelina: have you tried a different mode?
<Wolfie001> i just had a quick question. any one here know about installing freeside?
<shaullx> something is wrong..my mouse wheel is not scrolling very got on ubuntu that happend in the last few days
<pup> justfil: nothing happens? or do you see an error? try that in the terminal....
<shaullx> i need to scroll alot more to scroll
<echosystm> unetbootin doesnt seem to want to work :(
<echosystm> i select ubuntu netinstall
<echosystm> and the usb drive ends up empty
<echosystm> lol
<shaullx> anyone maybe know what the problem is?
<em056> where can i download the latest vmware software???
<Evelina> pup: I have tried: sudo rtcwake -s 120 -m mem and sudo rtcwake -s 120 -m standby and sudo rtcwake -s 120 -m disk and -m disk suspend and then startup my computer but Ubuntu hangs showing progress bar and -m mem doesn't show up my desktop at all, only a blank screen.
<pup> moymoy, isn't it possible to use an alias also? in case i don't want to change my PATH...
<em056> hey moymoy
<Wolfie001> shaullx mine as the option under system
<pup> em056: search for a torrent :P
<Wolfie001> i think
<Wolfie001> let me look
<em056> can i direct download it.... i mean im using ubuntu os now
<shaullx> i use logitech G9 if that metters
<justfil> it says Cannot find Firefox runtime directory. Exiting.
<pup> em056: ubuntu supports torrents!
<em056> hey
<Evelina> When I try nvram-wakeup instead then it says my mobo isn't supported.
<Wolfie001> shaullx perhaps i was wrong sorry
<shaullx> :(
<shaullx> thats anoying i cant scroll like that
<em056> please give me a site....
<pup> justfil: have u created a link in /home/bin/ ?
<moymoy> pup: nope.. an alias isn't a file in the PATH, so it's not interpreted by bash or sh ... so typing it in the ALT+F2 prompt won't work... the reason it works in the terminal is because people usually load their aliases into their .bashrc file
<em056> what site can i download vmware??
<moymoy> em056: hey back?
<pup> em056: www.torrentz.com
<em056> yez
<Wolfie001> i just had a quick question. any one here know about installing freeside?
<Slart> !piracy
<Evelina> Maybe a graphic card issue? That the progress bar hangs on wakeup?
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<callum_> hey people im having trouble with my sound
<moymoy> em056: you can download a virtualbox from the repos
<justfil> yes, i guess. With cd /etc/firefox ; cp -l ./firefox /home/bin
<callum_> when it makes a noise the speakers go all static and fuzzy
<em056> moymoy do u know where can i download vmware....
<moymoy> em056: you can download a virtualbox from the repos
<pup> moymoy: oh, ok. but for someone like me who always uses the terminal, it's fine... i never use alt f2
<Lollating> Can someone help me ??
<em056> but i think vmware is more efficient to use
<pup> justfil: are u sure u copied it? are you root?
<Cryptorchild> where is the application path ex:Program Files in Ubuntu?
<em056> hey moymoy do you already know whats the problem of my vcard?
<Slart> Cryptorchild: there are several
<moymoy> em056: oh yeah
<Slart> !lhs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lhs
<Slart> !lha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lha
<Slart> bah
<justfil> yes, i typed sudo before the commands
<Lollating> How can I script in G++ ?
<Cryptorchild> Slart, I'm listening
<_Apple_> Slart, would it be "normal to have 2 Section "Device" listings in your xorg file?
<TurkRock> ubuntudan anlayan türkçe bile birisi??
<em056> how?
<Slart> !file | Cryptorchild
<ubottu> Cryptorchild: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<em056> what will i do
<Slart> _Apple_: I'm not sure.. perhaps you need one device for each output?
<justfil> yes, now it works, thank you :)
<moymoy> em056: i'm sending you a file.. press ALT+CTRL+F1 -> log in -> execute the file i'm sending you
<pup> justfil: what i have done is created an alias for "firefox3.5" as /etc/firefox/firefox in my bashrc file...
<Lollating> HOW can I script in G++ is there any program for ??????
<Slart> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pup> so when i type firefox3.5 on the terminal, it's done
<justfil> my sh was wrong
<em056> how
<pup> justfil: so when i type firefox3.5 on the terminal, it's done
<_Apple_> oooo my bad I've got 3...
<TurkRock> iide orda kimse yardýmcý olmuyoki
<_Apple_> lol
<em056> i already press alt ctrl f1
<Lollating> What a BULLSHIT in here
<moymoy> pup: you made an alias for that? .. i just made a sym link firefox-3.5 -> firefox
<Slart> Lollating: you're welcome to rant about it in #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-offtopic.. not here though
<kbp> How to display hour and minutes in bin/sh?
<pup> moymoy: when i type firefox, it opens the older 3.0 version
<Cryptorchild> Slart, thanks
<pup> moymoy: i wanted both :P
<kbp> How to display current time (hour:minutes) in bin/sh?
<Slart> kbp: date might work.. with some options
<kbp> thank you Slart
<moymoy> pup: ahh i see.. xD
<moymoy> pup: i just love sym links .. <3
<pup> moymoy: :)
<linux_trojan> I am trying to watch TV on linux, but I keep getting "no device found", and I do have a Hauppauge 1250, so I feel I need to do some kind of "modprobe" but I am not sure how?
<papul> hi all. am back
<Aldus> hi. I have a folder ("myfolder") with php files. I created a ftp user (with useradd -d myfolder -G ftp myuser). If I set 755 permissions on myfolder/subfolder, seems like myuser can't change the "subfolder" directory name because of no permissions. If I set 777 I enable writing also for php that I don't want. What am I missing?
<_Apple_> Slart, you are a freakin' genius.
<papul> how do i run midp games on ubuntu
<linux_trojan> any suggestions?
<Slart> _Apple_: huh? for suggesting google? go me! =)
<clank> is there an easy way to have more than one version of a package installed?
<_Apple_> lol
<Evelina> I can't get rtcwake working. I get this message running sudo rtcwake -s 120: rtcwake: wakeup from "standby" using /dev/rtc0 at Mon Jul 13 09:24:06 2009
<Slart> clank: afaik, no
<_Apple_> Slart, the combination of words is what did it lol
<papul> how do i run midp games on ubuntu???
<Evelina> Is rtcwake restarting immmediately or why do I get that message?
<Slart> _Apple_: ah.. so what was it? NTSC/PAL? something else?
<erol> mjj
<Evelina> wakeup from standby, I havenät even got into the standby mode yet?
<linux_trojan> I remember once you could go modprobe* and that would work they seem to have changed modprobe
<_Apple_> Slart, I realized I had 3 Section "Device" and I added 2 lines to the right one and I was in business lol
<linux_trojan> anyone know how to modprobe my tv tuner?
<Slart> _Apple_: sweet
<icaru5> hi everyone!!
<pup> hello icaru5
<linux_trojan> my tvtuner is there, and it is compatible with Ubuntu, the OS just isnt detecting it
<_Apple_> Slart, thank you lol
<Slart> _Apple_: you're welcome
<doublem> I have a screen resolution problem. I'm using an Envision monitor. the nvidia drivers are installed, and I can set the resolution to 1024x768 without any problem. However, when I reboot, the screen resolution goes back to 640x480. The resolution is correct on the login screen, but after I enter my username and password, I'm back to 640x480. I can run nvidia and reset it to 1234x768 ok, but again, after boot, it's back to 640x480.
<Slart> doublem: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<moymoy> doublem: looks like the settings aren't writing to your Xorg.conf ... `sudo su nvidia-settings` (just using sudo won't work, you need to use su)
<doublem> Slart: Not at the moment. I'm on my laptop which works fine. The problem is with my wife's computer.
<_Apple_> stupid question...I need to add a lower resolution to my LCD how might I do this?
<doublem> moymoy: I'll try that. Thanks.
<Slart> moymoy, doublem: never use sudo with gui apps... gksudo
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
 * _Apple_ is exhausted from the day and googeling is being more and more difficult
<Slart> doublem: hmm, I've never of heard anyone else with the same problem so I don't really know what is wrong..sorry
<Slart> _Apple_: you can add MODE lines to your xorg.conf..
<doublem> Slart: Thanks for the help. googling was not enlightening.
<Slart> _Apple_: or rather.. not modelines.. but resolution lines..
<_Apple_> yeah I got lucky and remembered I had this problem back in 7.10 and had the page book marked lol
<Slart> _Apple_: but go to bed.. fixing xorg problems isn't something you want to do when you're half-asleep =)
<MaxFrames> hello
<_Apple_> Slart, you'd be surprised what I do when I'm half asleep lol
<MaxFrames> my weather update panel applet is showing "no data", can you help me troubleshooting?
<justfil> I'm trying to mount ntfs partition at startup, using ntfs-3g so i placed "ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/archive -o force" in Sessions but when i restart nothing happens.
<Slart> justfil: why not use /etc/fstab? or there are several users on the computer?
<justfil> I tried fstab but the line that worked in Ubuntu doesnt seem to work in Debian
<Slart> justfil: and I would use "mount" instead of ntfs-3g... or that command works when you run it from a terminal?
<Slart> justfil: you're running debian?
<justfil> yes but in #debian there i find less support
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i have a file with this permission: drwxrwx--T, what T stay for ?
<Slart> justfil: not really an excuse.. the #debian people are usually very good at solving stuff.. but try the command in a terminal first.. if that works you can try putting it in the sessions stuff..
<TheShahFactor> I am trying to send a file via bluetooth from Ubuntu to a windows machine
<MaxFrames> are the weather update servers down?
<justfil> it works in terminal but it didnt in Sessions, that's the point
<TheShahFactor> I get the error device does not support Obex File Transfer
<ohir> ech0s7: sticky bit
<wbc> I am having problems getting my built-in microphone on my web-camera to work under CrossOver Professional.
<wbc> What I want to do is to use to the microphone under Ventrilo.
<wbc> I don't care about soundsystem, as long as it works.
<Slart> justfil: hmm... put it in a script, add a pause command to the script at the end.. call it with "gnome-terminal bla bla bla" so you can see what it does.. or save the output to a log file and see if you get any error messages
<rootlinuxusr_> How do I set it so that network shares and mounted devices do not get shown on my desktop?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: you can mount them in /mnt and they won't show on the desktop
<Slart> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: either mount them at /mnt or make directories in /mnt
<Slart> rootlinuxusr_: or just click a checkbox in gconf-editor
<rootlinuxusr_> Why does /mnt make the difference - It's an easy solution, just curious...
<Unhackmee> Hey, how can i "install" KDE desktop in my ubuntu (gnome) if i have the Kubuntu CD?
<Slart> rootlinuxusr_: because gnome only checks for mounted drives in /media .. I think it's hardcoded somewhere
<rootlinuxusr_> But what if it's a networked drive - how do i mount drives in /mnt then?
<Slart> rootlinuxusr_: not sure what the rationale behind it is though.. someone thought it was a good idea?
<rootlinuxusr_> Eh, it's really not much of an issue, actually a few less keystrokes...was just curious. =]
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_:  you can still mount network drives in /mnt
<mejobloggs> sorry for asking an apache question, but I can't find anyone to help :(  Does anyone know where/what file i create a virtual dir/alias in?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: what kind of network drive is it? ... i'm going to make sure you get helped!
<Slart> rootlinuxusr_: you can mount network drives whereever you want.. just put them in your fstab.. it's only the point'n'click way that puts them in /media
<rootlinuxusr_> so i could edit /etc/fstab or is there a way to mount it via terminal smbmount?
<rootlinuxusr_> external maxtor on an ubuntu server.
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: you can mount via terminal... use /hostname/sharedfolder i believe
<[mu]keiserr> btw, with apt-get can i remove all dependancies related to a package when i remove an application installed from apt ???
<inpxfx> is there a doctor linux in here
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: your server's running ubuntu? Then why not use NFS instead of Samba?
<rootlinuxusr_> Okay, well then how would I mount it via NFS?
<rootlinuxusr_> I've only used samba.
<rootlinuxusr_> same way I'd suppose.
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: samba is horrible for nautilus.. (more like nautilus just acts up with samba)
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: basically, you need to edit the /etc/exports file on your server and export the paths you want to share over the network
<rootlinuxusr_> heh. Im all for easier solutions.
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: there are some great guides and examples if you look on google
<Slart> [mu]keiserr: you can do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" after you've uninstalled the app
<rootlinuxusr_> /etc/exports is a new file though >_>
<Dekko> Hello good people! :) How can I find out which version of Compiz is installed on my Jaunty Jackalope and if there is an update to be had?
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: really? does your server have nfs installed?
<rootlinuxusr_> that's what I was just about to check xD
<rootlinuxusr_> It might not.
<Slart> Dekko: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should do it
<laeg> why do i have pidgin's regular 'system tray' icon and then an enbelope with a drop down menu containing pidgin?
<Slart> Dekko: apt-cache policy compiz-fusion    or whatever the package is called  to see the version
<moymoy> rootlinuxusr_: sudo aptitude install nfs-server nfs-kernel-server
<nyaa> Dekko: what feature or thing are you looking for as far as upgrades for compiz?
<[mu]keiserr> thanks slart
<Dekko> Thing is I can not get RealVNC server to update the screen if I use Compiz. If I switch it off then it works.
<rootlinuxusr_> I've never got vnc to work on a server that had compiz running.
<Slart> Dekko: that sounds more like a realvnc problem than a compiz problem.. have you tried any other vnc servers?
<Unhackmee> Hey, how can i "install" KDE desktop in my ubuntu (gnome) if i have the Kubuntu CD?
<moymoy> Dekko: age old compiz bug... VNC works by detecting breakage in the screen so that it doesn't send images that are redundant to save bandwidth, but compiz doesn't play nice with it
<Dekko> Slart: Which ones are available?
<moymoy> Unhackmee: go to your software sources and select your CD as a repository, and install kubuntu-desktop
<Dekko> Moymoy: Is there a way to force it to update? Its a pain having to switch off the eyecandy just to remote the machine (as I am doing right now) :D
<mralexandro> i got itunes in linux:D
<aurilliance> mralexandro, what version?
<mralexandro> aurilliance, virtualbox :D
<aurilliance> evening all. q: What is the name of the windows drivers that allow you to see your linux partition?
<aurilliance> mralexandro, lol that doesn't count XD
<mralexandro> :p
<moymoy> Dekko: nope, there isn't a way to do it i'm afraid... the only work around is to use another vnc client or disable breakage
<moymoy> Dekko: but i don't really use VNC .. i prefer to use ssh with X forwarding
<nyaa> Dekko you could try fiddling in the general options, maybe something like force indepentend output painting?  I know there are others
<Dekko> moymoy: I run RealVNC on Windows, OSX and now Linux box, so would like same system on all machines. :)
<Dekko> How can I disable breakage?
<nyaa> Dekko also maybe sync to vblank?
<Slart> Dekko: well.. there are realvnc, tightvnc, the old vnc and probably lots more
<Dekko> nyaa: All suggestions are good, but I don't know how to go about doing that
<Slart> Dekko: I'm not sure which ones are available for both windows and linux though
<mr> i
<mralexandro> aurilliance, http://www.fs-driver.org/   ????
<Guest11649> helo
<_Apple_> can some one assist me in getting a 1600x900 resolution mode to run in my xorg?
<nyaa> dekko open a terminal and type in ccsm      this should get you to the compiz options screen or tell you to install the options program
<aurilliance> mralexandro, yep that looks like the one. thanks.
<JamesArthur> hi all, any warnings about using Ubuntu 9.04 server for a LAN NFS server? am presently using PCLinuxos that works great for a few hours but then just dies
<Slart> JamesArthur: I use a mini-itx board.. running xubuntu as a nfs server.. works nicely
<Slart> JamesArthur: I haven't tried running ubuntu-server on it though
<mralexandro> Slart, the 3d acceleration thing must be in beta:D
<_Apple_> does anyone have a 1600x900 mode line I can "borrow"?
<Slart> mralexandro: mm.. I think they call it "experimental".. but still
<mralexandro> it even says experimental under guest operative system when install that addition
<mralexandro> Slart,  hehe yeah
<moymoy> Slart: what do you run on your servers anyway? i never understood why people had their own home servers. please enlighten me =]
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<rootlinuxusr_> Okay, NFS is installed how do I access the drives?
<Slart> _Apple_: google might help you.. there are sites that can create modelines and such for you
<JamesArthur> _Apple_: if i have any trouble with xorg i just remove all options except the one i want ( giving it no choice ), cheap maybe but it works   :-)
<Slart> moymoy: not a lot, really.. file server for me and my wifes personal files.. with backup... all of our mp3's.. so we can stream them about the house..
<freeburn> what should i do if a broken package reported during installation from synaptic?
<rootlinuxusr_> Mine serves to mame arcade machines =]
<jony123> can i mount a remote ftp server in my home folder?
<Alocado> jony123, yes, with fuse
<moymoy> Slart: i see... i always thought my desktop was sufficient for that though.. then again, i don't have massive amounts of data and not a lot of things in my house are linux-enabled
<XeNiX> how i can compile a file as 64 taget using gcc ?
<lb> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Slart> moymoy: if it was just me I wouldn't have a server.. but either I setup backups and stuff for both me and wife.. or I tell her to use the server for personal stuff and set things up at one place
<e-frame> hi, I got problem with pidgin-guifications. I have added new themes, but it's not listed in theme chooser. any sugestions ?
<rootlinuxusr_> There a way to automate moving select file types to a backup server - (cron usage maybe?) from multiple desktops?
<Slart> !backup | rootlinuxusr_
<ubottu> rootlinuxusr_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<deany> is there a way to start a program and have it start in virtual desktop #2 or 3 etc
<Slart> rootlinuxusr_: but sure.. you can do it "find" or some other bash stuff as well
<deany> instead of me dragging it there everytime I start it.
<e-frame> sorry. has anyone reply to my question about guification ?
<rootlinuxusr_> well specifically like images on the desktop or music files in x location... mv *.mp3 //location and the such.
<rootlinuxusr_> you could start it from desktop 2 or 3...but thats probably not what you want.
<daliang> a good idea to start program in different desktop
<Super> hello
<Lantizia> Daft question... what on earth is this symbol called... ` and is there an escape sequence for it on bash?
<Super> anyone there ?
<Super> i need help on nubuntu ...
<dominique> is there a possibility to assign a process to a specific core?
<rootlinuxusr_> ctrl-c
<dominique> Lantizia: It's the backtick
<rootlinuxusr_> No idea on what it's called though.
<laeg> is ssh keys are necessary for real security is it okay to have things like transmission/ebox web interfaces accessible with a simple username and password?
<Lantizia> dominique, wow... now I know it's name maybe I'll have it's power
<laeg> s/is/if
<Slart> dominique: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<cl0vvn> has anyone else had trouble compiling the libpng library from source?
<e-frame> ﻿I got problem with pidgin-guifications. I have added new themes, but it's not listed in theme chooser. any sugestions ?
<nyaa> deany check out a program called devil's pie
<Slart> Lantizia: you can use it for stuff like  " sudo apt-get install `uname -r`-headers" ... it will then first run the command between the ticks and replace it with the output.. then do the rest of the command.. it can be quite handy
<Super> i need help on nubuntu ...
<rootlinuxusr_> what kinda help.
<rootlinuxusr_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nyaa> deany I found it in synaptic but it seems to work under "devilspie" so I bet you can apt-get install devilspie
<dominique> thx Slart
<aperson> can someone give me a copy of their /usr/include/linux/wireless.h ? I have a fully updated system if that helps
<Dekko> okay so no other option than to use another VNC to get it to play nice with compiz.....
<Lantizia> Slart, oh I know it's purpose.. just wanted to know it's name so I can google how to escape it
<Slart> Lantizia: ahh.. ok.. nevermind then =)
<Lantizia> Slart, want to make a bash script by using echo -e "blah `command`" > script.sh
<rootlinuxusr_> create another desktop instance?
<Lantizia> but need to escape the `
<SUPERKIWI> need help farallon skyline on nubuntu
<SUPERKIWI> plees help
<Slart> !derivatives | SUPERKIWI
<ubottu> SUPERKIWI: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<hamid> hello dear ubuntus
<aurilliance> hamid, hello
<laeg> if ssh keys are necessary for real security is it okay to have things like transmission/ebox web interfaces accessible with a simple username and password?
<Slart> laeg: I would say no
<qe2eqe> If I can use DISPLAY=:2 to start a new app on screen 2, how can I move an already running one to screen 2?
<laeg> Slart: do you have a work around?
<laxmi> hello
<laxmi> I am facing a problem
<Slart> laeg: nope.. I don't quite agree with your first statement.. but assuming the first one is true I would say no to the second oen
<ysis> Hi. I have a problem compiling a C program which was written on FreeBSD and compiles there with gcc 4.2.1, but on my Ubuntu (Hardy) with gcc 4.2.4 I get errors like "undefined reference to `__stderrp'". Any idea where to start with that?
<laxmi> is someone listening me?
<wbc> j #aircrack-ng
<grawity> laxmi: you haven't told your problem yet.
<qe2eqe> !ask | laxmi
<ubottu> laxmi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laeg> Slart: you don't think ssh keys are necessary when running a ssh server?
<laxmi> when I minimize any running program there is no shortcut in taskbar
<Chousuke> ysis: that looks like it's some freebsd-specific symbol
<Chousuke> ysis: or maybe not. hmm
<Trijntje> laxmi: it looks like Window list is missing. Right click on the panel and select "add to panel" Find window List there and add it
<laxmi> I am using ubuntu 9.4
<Slart> laeg: I don't think usernames and passwords are entirely hopeless.. so I don't agree with "ssh keys are necessary for real security"
<qe2eqe> laeg, if the -only- way to reach that box is ssh, then absolutely any downstream passwords don't need complexity
<laxmi> ok
<minimec> laxmi: right clocik on the panel 'add to panel' Look for 'Window list'
<hamid> i need the ubuntu 9.04 on dvd
<deany> i use keys to login quicker ')
<ysis> Chousuke, I mean, can it be a version problem? I guess I can't easily install gcc 4.2.1 (so to speak downgrade) on my system?
<laxmi> ok it works now
<laxmi> thankyou
<Chousuke> ysis: I doubt it's that.
<Chousuke> ysis: apparently, on freebsd __stderrp is defined in the libc
<Chousuke> ysis: so if it's not in gnu libc, you'll need to find some library that defines it.
<nyaa> Are people still looking for a way to make applications start on a certain desktop?
<e-frame> hamid: shipit.ubuntu.com
<Trijntje> laxmi: no problem. (By the way, if you say the name of the person that helped you in you thanks they are more likely to notice)
<dysfunctional> I am using the Open-source driver for a radeon, but open-source radeon driver is not capable of providing direct rendering on multiple X sessions.  So my question is.  Is there a way that i can get ubuntu to boot with out starting xserver, Only starting it for my program, then shutting down, and restarting for when i actully want to use linux?
<KristianDK> I'm creating a web control panel to manage my users and websites, but creating and deleting users requires SU rights, so i thought of creating an account and giving it access to only the user related functions, via /etc/sudoers - but does this user need to be a "real" account or a system account?
<ysis> Chousuke, so it doesn't only depend on gcc but also on (random) libraries installed on my system?
<Chousuke> ysis: well, most programs depend on the c library... :P
<natschil> ysis: I don't think you'll find one that doesn't, actually
<Chousuke> ysis: but if it compiles fine on freebsd with no dependencies on additional libraries, chances are it's using some FreeBSD-specific api
<ysis> natschil, Chousuke, so how to resolve that? Can I compile on the FreeBSD system and just copy the executables or do these still depend on this libc?
<natschil> ysis: what application are you trying to compile?
<Chousuke> ysis: no, you can't do that
<natschil> ysis: no. Are there any other errors than the one you mentioned?
<Chousuke> but I must go now
<Maxdamantus> Is the default user by default in the "root" group?
<ysis> Give me a second. I'll upload it to pastebin
<m3allam> i am here because i want to
<m3allam> say that i am here
<TSlackM> Hey, anyone could lend me some wisdom on lirc?
<TSlackM> God LCDproc up and running, but cant get the remote to work
<natschil> !ask | TSlackM
<ubottu> TSlackM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laeg> Slart: i don't think regular username and passwords are entirely hopeless but ssh keys are much much much more secure, right?
<TSlackM> Working on Imon Lcd/ir got the lcd working but cant get the remote to work, lirc0 and lirc1 in therminal is black and yellow, somehow i feel like they are not started, i also get the error when i run irw connect: No such file or directory, followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IMON_VFD_and_LCD
<Slart> laeg: "much more secure".. not sure about "much much much more secure" =)
<aperson> can someone pastebin the contents of their /usr/include/linux/wireless.h ? for an updated 9.04 system? I was a klutz editing mine and didn't back it up beforehand
<laeg> Slart :)
<laeg> qe2eqe: define downstream password please
<Und3rdog> heyy baby
<rootlinuxusr> i put on my hat and wizard robe?
<ysis> Chousuke, natschil: I'm confused now. I just reextracted the source code from the archive again and I get different errors. Maybe I copied the source code folder over from the FreeBSD before... Here is the new error: http://pastebin.org/1318
<laeg> slart: i could restrict access to all webservices to the local host and whenever i access them only do so through an ssh tunnel
<Slart> laeg: sounds like a plan.. but I'm sure there are other people in the channel that know more about this than me
<qe2eqe> laeg, If the -ONLY- way to access program x is through ssh, which verifies that noone is listening and that the client is good... then any security within program x may be overkill.
<natschil> ysis: I think there might be syntax errors in the code...could you paste dialog.c? bbiab
<qe2eqe> laeg, oh yeah, there's also #ubuntu-hardened and ##security
<micah> my firefox browser keeps randomly shutting can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<ysis> natschil: bbiab?
<qe2eqe> micah, have you tried a fresh session?
<micah> whats a fresh session?
<laeg> Slart, qe2eqe: ty, food for thought
<natschil> ysis: be back in a bit
 * natschil is back
<ysis> But the code compiles fine on FreeBSD. I'm not feeling like posting the source, because it's my professor's program...
<qe2eqe> micah, when firefox crashes, and starts again, it tries to restore what you were doing at the time of crash, i.e, your session.
<micah> yeah ive done that but it keeps closing randomly everytime i go back
<rick_2047> i have a t link usb webcam how can i interface it with ubuntu
<rick_2047> ?
<qe2eqe> micah, instead of telling it to restore tabs, you can tell it start new... hm. How randomly?
<micah> like ill just be using it and all the sudden it will close and i never know when its gonna close or why it just does
<micah> same with other applications like my movie players and stuff
<natschil> ysis: I don't know what could be wrong....are you sure exactly that code compiles fine on freeBSD? also, maybe the ubuntu gcc is stricter than the freeBSD one...
<qe2eqe> micah, did you install any new plugins? is it just firefox that crashes?
<qe2eqe> micah, tell me more about which apps crash, maybe when they tend to crash?
<micah> yeah i have installed all the updates but it has been doing this since i have been using ubuntu and no alot of my other applications will close randomly
<micah> okay, totem, rhythmbox, vlc media player, most my games just about everything at one time or another randomly closes and my games are really slow and lagging
<ysis> natschil, I try again.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<qe2eqe> micah, well, shucks. It sounds like your video driver, or a really, really bad setting somewhere, but prolly the former
<micah> how do i get an updated video driver?
<shaullx> nvidia.com
<qe2eqe> micah, do glxinfo | grep render   -- tell me if that says yes. Then do lspci, find out which one is your card, and google that line, minus the system specific bus id (0:0 kind of numbers)
<ActionParsnip> why not use the repo, micah
<qe2eqe> micah, hold on!
<micah> lol im new to this i dont know what that ment
<micah> repo?
<micah> okay ill hold on
<ActionParsnip> micah: you use repos when you use apt-get or synaptic
<grawity> "repositories", actually
<micah> what?
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: what nvidia card does s/he have?
<qe2eqe> micah, the easy, ubuntu way to try out the proprietary drivers, is to go into your menu, and find the option for hardware drivers.
<ysis> natschil, on FreeBSD it compiles fine (only some warnings).
<CyberCen> kevdog
<ysis> I guess I have to dive into the actual code (It's a pity that I ain't speaking C.)
<ActionParsnip> micah: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga    please
<batfastad> Hi everyone... Link Aggregation or Port Trunking in 8.04 LTS. I've followed this guide (http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/howto-do-ethernet-bonding-on-ubuntu-properly) but I'm getting inconsistent results
<batfastad> My switch is a Netgear GS724T which supports 802.3ad and my motherboard is a Tyan s5211 with 2 Intel 82573 GbE ports. I assume these ports support 802.3ad trunking because it's pretty recent. Do I need any motherboard/chipset specific Linux drivers to get this going or should it just work by following the above guide?
<micah> okay im in hardware drivers and it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<qe2eqe> micah, then you click to accept the funny, non-gpl licenses behind the drivers ubuntu thinks you need, and it's done. If that doesn't work, then do the google the lspci identifier of your card, (open a console, type lspci, google the non system specific bits)
<natschil> ysis: I would try to compare compiler versions as well
<ActionParsnip> micah: if you get me the output of the code we can get you some
<micah> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266].............is the output
<icehawk78> Will Ubuntu not boot if there is not a monitor attached while booting?
<ActionParsnip> micah: then its not an nvidia
<Sarthor> Hi, there was 2 lan cards in my ubuntu 9.04 i386, (eth0, eth1), i removed one lan card and put other, now my linux gave the name as eth2 to the new lan card, How can i change this eth2, back to eth1,
<ActionParsnip> icehawk78: it will boot fine
<ysis> natschil: How should I compare? I know that on FreeBSD it's gcc 4.2.1 and on Ubuntu it's 4.2.4.
<oskar-> icehawk78:  ubuntu will boot, but perhaps you mainboard not (?)
<shaullx> any "daemon tools" tool for linux?
<micah> ActionParsnip then how do i update if its a prosavage?
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: you can use mount
<qe2eqe> micah, yes, good! the 0:1:00.0 part wont be googlable, but the last half is perfect
<oskar-> shaullx:  mounting iso file systems ist supported natively
<micah> okay
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: you dont need a tool
<shaullx> oh ok
<shaullx> how do i mount
<shaullx> without a tool
<micah> i googled that before and i havent been able to find updates for linux
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<TheStarLion> shaullx: try the 'gmountiso' package
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: btw, daemontools has spyware you may want to consider magicdisk ;)
<TheStarLion> ActionParsnip: that works, but gmountiso provides a clean gtk interface for it that doesn't confuse people
<ActionParsnip> TheStarLion: hardly confusing imho
<icehawk78> oskar: It's a repurposed headless laptop, and seems to boot with no problems if I have a monitor plugged in, but doesn't appear to ever fully boot without one.
<micah> anyone know where to get a prosavage update for linux?
<Trijntje> How can I add unallocated disk space to a partition inside an extended partition?
<TheStarLion> ActionParsnip: I was thinking of the people who have trouble with the terminal, or aren't used to such commands
<ActionParsnip> TheStarLion: infact its pretty plain english, if ou forget he -o loop the mount command even tells you to put it in
<ActionParsnip> TheStarLion: true but it is really good to get used to the terminal
<oskar-> icehawk78:  in many bios settings there is a switch "halt on:", where you can select "no errors"
<shaullx> with gmount i get this error
<shaullx> 	'panel-menu=24,24
<shaullx> panel=20,20
<shaullx> gtk-button=18,18
<shaullx> gtk-large-toolbar=24,24'
<FloodBot1> shaullx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> TheStarLion: plus irc is a text based system so I give text based solutions
<micah>  VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] update anyone?
<crazydip> anyone else have a problem with the banshee ppa? index is missing. :(
<TheStarLion> fair points, I hadn't thought of that
<ActionParsnip> micah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103842
<micah> okay thanks this should help ActionParsnip
<gorbierd> hey!
<natschil> ysis: maybe ask on #gcc for differences between the compilers
<myxo> could someone tell me the # for the wine channel?
<gorbierd> how do i set timeout for gnome "connect to server"? i just can`t connect to FTP because of timeout...
<DJones> myxo: #winehq
<myxo> thanks DJones
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: the command i gave will mount any iso to /media/iso, just sbstitue the iso file name and it will work
<rick_2047> can anyone plz tell me how to install a usb web cam
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | rick_2047
<ubottu> rick_2047: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<micah> Actionparsnip when i enter the address for the website to update it says page load error
<ysis> natschil, thanks. I'll try. :o)
<shaullx> it worked tnx
<ActionParsnip> micah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11400
<ActionParsnip> micah: looks like you need to use xorg.conf to specify the driver. You will use the savage driver
<cl0vvn> I need help installing the libpng library; can't compile from source
<micah> whats xorg.conf?
<micah> is it a program or something
<myxo> Anyone here want to take a shot at a WINE issue in Ubuntu or should I keep it out of here? The WINE channel is deserted.
<natschil> micah: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tarzeau> micah: man xorg.conf it's a config file
<ActionParsnip> michaelforrest: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tarzeau> cl0vvn: which error msg, why compile it yourself?
<ActionParsnip> michaelforrest: sorry dude, bad tab
<cl0vvn> does anyone have a working source, or a working binary?
<ActionParsnip> micah: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cl0vvn> can't find it using apt-get, or the package manager
<natschil> micah: the configuration for the x server
<tarzeau> cl0vvn: libpng-dev ?
<ActionParsnip> micah: you will need to copy the video card section, monitor section and screen section from that link
<tarzeau> cl0vvn: libpng12-dev for me
<ActionParsnip> micah: well, most of it
<micah> okay cool
<ActionParsnip> micah: you will be wrestling that file til you get a nice display
<cl0vvn> i tried libpng12, but the program i'm trying to compile that needs libpng still doesn't go
<ActionParsnip> micah: every time you change it, save the file and press alt+printscrn+k
<ActionParsnip> micah: if you dont get a display you will need to reboot to recovery mode (ESC when grub loads)
<ActionParsnip> micah: then select fix graphics
<cl0vvn> aha
<cl0vvn> and there it works.
<cl0vvn> Thanks tarzeau
<Trijntje> why cant you view attachments on ubuntuforums.org without loggin in?
<micah> lol im sorry but i think this stuff is over my head i just started using ubuntu and a linux operating system
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: no, you need to be logged in
<ActionParsnip> micah: then you have much to learn quickly
<micah> okay
<ActionParsnip> micah: that file tells the system how to display stuff as well as mouse and keyboard settings
<micah> okay
<ActionParsnip> micah: a lot of it is abstracted now
<ActionParsnip> micah: but some video cards still use xorg.conf
<qe2eqe> micah, take a look at this http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:inSBMEl79ugJ:hardware4linux.info/component/22493/+prosavage8+km266&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<batfastad> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble getting port trunking / link aggregation working following this guide (http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/howto-do-ethernet-bonding-on-ubuntu-properly). Do I need to install the proper Intel Ethernet drivers for the 2 Intel 82573 network sockets? Or should it just work without installing any chipset/motherboard specific drivers?
<ActionParsnip> micah: you can also specify settings for mice / keyboards there that HAL may not detect / be able to set
<micah> okay
<micah> so do i copy and paste stuff from this text file into my terminal?
<qe2eqe> micah, keep in mind ubuntu is based on debian, when looking at that totally outdated hardware chart...
<micah> qe2eqe whats debian?
<ActionParsnip> micah: no, into the text file I told you to open
<micah> okay im in the text file
<ActionParsnip> micah: you will then need to copy quite  a lot of text from websites into yours to flesh it out with the right options
<PORTICI> GAYCAMPANIA
<micah> okay so i erase stuff on this text file and replace it with what stuff from websites?
<qe2eqe> micah, Ubuntu is a fork of Debian... they're both full featured linux distributions. You could say 2009 is to ubuntu as 2002 is to debian, but that's a broad analogy....
<micah> okay gotcha
<micah> qe2eqe so with this website what im i looking for on it and what do i click on?
<qe2eqe> micah, you're looking for who reports what about the video cards compatibility. One way to find a working configuration, is to find someone else who found a working configuration for the same stuff...
<PORTICI> CIAO
<micah> okay
<Mellow_enemy> hd
<Mellow_enemy> hallo
<qe2eqe> micah, anyway, you'll see that the PClinuxOS 2007 i586 did a good job with the card, out of the box
<micah> yes
<ActionParsnip> micah: you need to copy the ines that you dont have in each section
<ActionParsnip> micah: you need to specify driver which will be the line saying: Driver "savage" as well as a whole host of others
<Trijntje> mellow_enemy: Hi, there are 1350 people in this room, if they all say hi it would become a mess.
<Trijntje> its not that they don't like you ;)
<ActionParsnip> micah: its going to be near impossible to tell you every line you will need, unfortunately
<qe2eqe> micah, I say, go ahead and give fixing it the old college try if you want to. But if it seems like it'd be easier, especially if you're the new user you say you are, to migrate to a distro that is known to work for you
<micah> haha thanks for the help guys but i dont know jack shit about this kinda stuff and its complicated so i will just have a friend come check it out
<ActionParsnip> micah: you will need to play and see what you can generate, most of the link I gave is what you need but you can omit all the wacom stuff and anything about ice and keyboards as those are handled by hal
<ActionParsnip> micah: no one does initially, its a learning curve you must walk
<qe2eqe> micah, =) If you don't have vital data on that computer, i recommend switching from Ubuntu to PClinuxOS, just to see if it works. It should be pretty easy
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how many ystems ive installed ubuntu on - and not had to do any tweaks/hacking/changeing on :)
<Dr_Willis> Live cd's are great for testing with also.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: depends on how smart you shop ;)
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, shopping smarter means working harder making linux like it.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: acer aspire one works 100% (including webcam) out of the box with UNR
<discorpia> Dr_Willis: usually the problems arise when people want to customize. dual head monitors of different dimensions on ati gfx card etc.. the vanilla install usually works without hitches but just isn't enough for advanced users
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: just use onboard sound, nvidia gfx and atheros 5000X wifi, job done
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: true its not ideal, but some companys support for linux is better so I support them. If more linux users did then the other compaies would start supporting it to get the revenue back
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, =) You show me a $15 dollar 775 mobo, I'll show you $15 and figure it out later. =(.
<ActionParsnip> 775, gimme a sec
 * joejc gives ActionParsnip
<bazhang> joejc, disable that script
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, the bottom line of the reverse pin chips
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, *for intel
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, not to mention, I got about 20 pcs for $150, and making crappy old hardware work is the new hobby
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: been doing that LOONG time. All my home PCs are circa 1992
<Nameless_au> hi. i need some help with grub in centos. i just did a gui netinstall of ubuntu. all went well until i came to the grub bit. some error occured and i didnt install it at all. LILO also wouldn't install properly. i am sharing the primary partition to mount /boot for both centos and ubuntu. in the lvm i have a shared swap and seperate volumes for both distros. grub is installed in centos' partition and boots fine. can i get ubuntu t
<ActionParsnip> !centos |  Nameless_au
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about centos
<ActionParsnip> Nameless_au: this is ubuntu support
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<jacquesdupontd> everybody's doin fine ?
<Nameless_au> ActionParsnip and it's a question about grub in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: ASRock G31M-S looks ok
<Nameless_au> fine ok, this question then: how do i repair ubuntu's grub to load?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nameless_au> thanks ubottu
<sonism> Nameless_au: install GRUB using ubuntu liveCD
<minimec> Nameless_au: Nice grub/Live CD howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bullgard4> Is there an IRC channel  for PulseAudio (similar to #alsa)?
<CyberCen> is anyone able to help me with a wireless driver?
<bullgard4> CyberCen: Please put here a more specific question.
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, yeah, but that's 1) new and 2) not dirt frikken cheap
<CyberCen> basically im trying to diable my current driver and enable a different one, but the monent i do my sys freezes n i have to hard boot
<CyberCen> disable*
<qe2eqe> !wireless | CyberCen
<ubottu> CyberCen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qe2eqe> CyberCen, ooh, that sounds special.
<CyberCen> ive gone by a tut, and still the prob persists
<qe2eqe> CyberCen, how are you disabling driver?
<ActionParsnip> CyberCen: you can blacklist drivers
<CyberCen> sudo modprobe -r iwl3945
<oskar-> CyberCen:  have you shut down the interface first? "ifconfig wlan0 down" or similar?
<CyberCen> negative euston...
<CyberCen> (no ive not)
<CyberCen> im guessing i should then
<CyberCen> ifconfig wlan0 (permission denied)
<CyberCen> ifconfig wlan0 down (permission denied)
<uqs> Hi, I'm wondering how to install a Screenlet? I already have the program installed but can't figure out how to install the screenlet "Pidgin Screenlet", simply pressing install in the program Screenlet and browsing to the "Pidgin Screenlet" folder doesn't work, and there is no file associated with the program in that folder. I'm clueless. :S
<ActionParsnip> CyberCen: you need: sudo ifdown wlan0
<ku> connect w-irc.com
<CyberCen> yeh
<CyberCen> lol
<CyberCen> just fig that out
<ActionParsnip> CyberCen: good lad
<CyberCen> (noob btw)
<guyvdb_> If I have a c program that exits with return 0; or return 1; how do I capture this value from a bash script?
<tarzeau> guyvdb_: you run the program, then echo $?
<guyvdb_> tarzeau thx
<dORSY> hi. any good suggestions for intel gma950 problems...i google'd a lot, but not sure what to do now
<JPSman> how do I input an \0 character into the standardIO of the terminal?
<qe2eqe> guyvdb_, well, if i remember right 0 is good and 1 is bad, maybe vice versa. If you run it both ways, I bet one will leave its status in terminal
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: abit aa8 maybe?
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: why not buy amd stuff, its cheaper
<CyberCen> ppl, u r genius'!
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, I found some p4's for $10 apiece and mobo
<JPSman> or maybe its \n
<qe2eqe> Actions, mobos* for around $17... if you can beat that, go.
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: nice
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: free from schools chucking old stuff out ;)
<JamesArthur> well, installed ubuntu server 9.0.4 but on reboot it could not find itself, so much for ubuntu for today
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, =) I just got two towers free from a guy I work with... total reminder that it would be disrespect not to at least inspect the hardware
<JPSman> How do I input a \n character into a standardIO of a nix terminal?
<dORSY> my computer is http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/D945GCLF2-D945GCLF2D/D945GCLF2-D945GCLF2D-overview.htm havin the 'INTEL GMA' issue. what is the best method to resolve performace/freeze?
<ActionParsnip> dORSY: there's this that may help: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<qe2eqe> JPSman, you mean, escape it?
<JPSman> yes
<qe2eqe> JPSman, I don't actually know, just trying pass off a good google keyword
<ActionParsnip> dORSY: dude thats awesome
<dORSY> ActionParsnip: so downgrading could be better than testing kernel/drivers?
<bullgard4> Is there an IRC channel for PulseAudio (similar to #alsa)?
<dORSY> ActionParsnip: thy i give it a try
<bazhang> bullgard4, /msg alis list help
<Ziw> bullgard4: try #pulseaudio ?
<ActionParsnip> dORSY: try both, see what you get
<qe2eqe> ActionParsnip, speaking of free hardware, I just soldered a paperclip onto an hdd to replace the broken pin (I broke it, but I'm not the one who bent it 90 degrees in the 1st place)
<bullgard4> bazhang: '/msg alis list help' does not return useful output.
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: i'd just chuck it, get new, restore from backup
<bazhang> bullgard4, /msg alis help list  ; in future ask in #freenode not here
<bazhang> qe2eqe, please keep chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> Ziw: Thank you for your help.
<JPSman> qe2eqe  http://codepad.org/QpHoAbeC   its line 26 that's looking for a \n character
<JPSman> enter doesn't work
<FatsoJetson{eire> Hi all
<linduxed> for some reason the custom gnome-keyboard-shortcut i designed (mpc next) works on XF86AudioPlay key but not on XF86AudioNext (or ....Prev for that matter either)
<Ti-dev> Hi
<FatsoJetson{eire> can anyone tell me the fundamental difs between ubuntu and kubuntu
<m_101> hi
<JEEBsv> FatsoJetson{eire: ubuntu uses gnome while kubuntu bases on kde?
<JEEBsv> just the desktop environment I guess
<JEEBsv> just like xubuntu uses xfce
<Ti-dev> I run Jaunty on my PC and I've got an ATI 3D Rage Pro video adapter. Direct Rendering is enabled but the "OpenGL Renderer String" reports, "Software Rasterizer". Any help on this? Thanks...
<m_101> i'm trying to find how to install a minimal installation of ubuntu on ps3 (only the base system like en x86) but i just can't find how to do it ....
<m_101> does anyone has a clue as how to do it?
<oskar-> JPSman:  i is uninitialized
<FatsoJetson{eire> Thanks guys
<oskar-> JPSman:  stop, wrong ;)
<oskar-> in the for ;)
<oskar-> sorry
<bazhang> m_101, support in #ubuntu-ps3
<m_101> yeah but nobody there bazhang .....
<m_101> or 8 peoples mostly ......
<StrangeCharm__> can the server preconfigured bundles (dns server, lamp, mailserver &c) be installed later?
<Bala> can any one tel me how to install icon packages
<Bala> cryo 64 icon packages
<Bala> plz help
<bazhang> gnome-look.org Bala
<Eledran> can somebody help me changing the sound output adapter from the speakers to a USB connected headphone?
<m_101> ....
<Bala> bazhang: thr r nothin shown
<m_101> StrangeCharm__, yeah you can do that with apt-get or synaptics
<JPSman> oskar, this comes from Kernighan and Ritchie's ANSI C Programming Language book - they know what they doing
<JPSman> im just looking for the bash's key stroke to tell standard in i mean a \n or \0 character
<Ziw> Eledran: system > preferences > sound .. if it is compatible u can change
<oskar-> yes, of course ;)
<StrangeCharm__> m_101-  for the full bundles, or do you have to install and configure them individually
<oskar-> JPSman:  tried a ctrl+d?
<JPSman> k
<m_101> StrangeCharm__, full bundles
<StrangeCharm__> sweet, cheers m_101
<m_101> anyway .... nobody here seem to have a clue as how to make a base-system (minimal) install of ubuntu on a ps3 so i'm gonna drop off and search more ..... :(
<bazhang> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cryo64-Mixed?content=107287 Bala
<m_101> (ps3 as a desktop system .... meh .... server yeah :) )
<gangil> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Eledran> ziw, thanks, I will try that out
<JPSman> oskar, nope, doesn't send a \n
<freeburn> i've installed jdk6 but javac can not be found
<jrib> JPSman: \n?  Press enter, no?  for EOF, you use ctrl-d
<Eledran> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: The sound adapter could not be opened for playback. :(
<Eledran> I guess I will have to get ndiswrapper
<freeburn> i've installed jdk6 but javac can not be found
<Bala> bazhang: see thr nothing to tel procedures :(
<JPSman> jrib, yeah EOF thats the name, and no it doesn't seem to work....lemme work with that hang on a bit
<jrib> JPSman: what are you actually trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> !java | freeburn
<ubottu> freeburn: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JPSman> jrib - learn code from K&R C manual   http://codepad.org/QpHoAbeC
<Trijntje> Is it possible to use parted to resize an extended partition?
<Eledran> bah, it is meant for wifi adapters, not any driver
<freeburn> i've installed jdk6 but javac can not be found
<freeburn> i've installed jdk6 but javac can not be found
<jrib> JPSman: ok, but what's the issue?
<fiXXXerMet> Hello everyone.  Using apt-mirror, I have mirrored jaunty main restricted universe multiverse, jaunty-updates main restricted universe multiverse and jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse.  Which repos do I replace in my client's /etc/apt/sources.list to use these mirrors?
<Pici> !repeat | freeburn
<ubottu> freeburn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<freeburn> i've installed jdk6 but javac can not be found
<ActionParsnip> freeburn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1562890
<ActionParsnip> freeburn: quit repeating, it achieves nothing and floods the channel
<JPSman> jrib - the program doesn't continue because I can't send an EOF or \n
<qe2eqe> JPSman, wow, I just don't know C well enough to figure out what's going on with this program, but apparently C has special treatment of newline character. Exactly what /n is made of is a feature set in compiler, whatever your end of line variable is, maybe... " also, the second mode of I/O supported by the C library, no translation is performed, and the internal representation of any escape sequence is output directly."
<jrib> JPSman: press enter to get a new line.  Press ctrl-d for EOF
<oskar-> JPSman:  do you expect the program to terminate on a empty line ended with \n?
<JPSman> jrib - enter just "goes to the next line" and ctrl-d does nothing
<ActionParsnip> qe2eqe: could try some altgr+<code> fun
<qe2eqe> JPSman, this is a script to format things smartly, right?
<jrib> JPSman: ok hold on, let me compile this...
<JPSman> qe2eqe - it outputs the longest line of anything you input
<oskar-> JPSman:  that is, what it does for me
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: could try altgr+013 maybe (dec 013 = CR, or 0xD in hex
<jrib> JPSman: how are you executing it exactly?
<JPSman> oh NOW ctrl-d is working
<JPSman> weird glitch
<jrib> :/
<JPSman> oskar, jrib, ActionParsnip - Thank you :OD
<oskar-> JPSman:  ctrl+d only produces a EOF after a newline. that should be because of the terminal...
<jrib> JPSman: out of curiousity, how did you compile that without renaming "getline", gcc complains about conflicting types because of the declaration of getline in stdio.h
<JPSman> jrib gcc kandr.c -o kandr     then run ./kandr
<gambi> what do u guys think: for running vmware with 6gb ram, would x86_64 be much faster than i686 + PAE server kernel?
<jrib> JPSman: fails for me without s/getline/getlin, but ok
<JPSman> jrib - are our stdio.h different?
<jrib> JPSman: oh it still compiles, just complains, meh.  Possibly
<jrib> JPSman: you should fix the bug in that program by the way.  It doesn't work properly if there are two or more lines with the longest length!
<JPSman> jrib - thanks for looking and the homework...this bit of code is from chapter 1 so I got a ways to go
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I have problem with Pidgin
<ubuntunewbie> I can't connect to yahoo messanger
<ubuntunewbie> any help please , thank you
<areels> how can i arrange icons on desktop in ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo ubuntunewbie
<areels> oh i got it
<areels> clean up by name thingie
<janisozaur> i can go to google.com and search for something using site: operand, is there any firefox search addon, that would insert site:<current url> automatically into query?
<cl0vvn> a program i'm compiling tells me im missing the ogg vorbis dependency; doesn't that come included in ubuntu'
<cl0vvn> ?
<jrib> cl0vvn: what are you complinig?
 * jrib fixes fingers
<cl0vvn> warzone 2100
<jrib> !info warzone2100 | cl0vvn
<ubottu> cl0vvn: warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (jaunty), package size 978 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<grawity> cl0vvn: usually, the "development" part of a library is in a separate package ending with -dev
<minimec> janisozaur: Yes there is. Go into the search line of google.com for example, '?right click' set keyword.'
<jrib> cl0vvn: no need to compile, use APT
<cl0vvn> oh
<cl0vvn> wow.
<cl0vvn> thanks
<Unicron2> hi all
<minimec> janisozaur: I use the keyword goo for google for example. For a google search I do <ctrl>l goo wifi jaunty for example
<Unicron2> ok having a little problem with setting up a samba share on my ubuntu box, well I can access it ok, just having problems with adding a secondary account to access the same external HDD
<janisozaur> minimec, thats nice, but i can't think of a way this could insert site: into the query without me entering it by hand
<Unicron2> the account is setup but it can not access the external drive like my account can
<Unicron2> and I am not 100% sure why
<janisozaur> minimec, like i'm browsing ubuntu.com, type "something" in search box and it would go to google with the query: "something site:ubuntu.com"
 * Unicron2 scratches head
<qe2eqe> janisozaur, thats a great idea, and I know theres firefox internal variables that will have the domain of the current URL sorted out for you... I just don't know where it's been done
<Unicron2> so is there any smb gurus out there?
<minimec> janisozaur: So you would like to search ubuntu.com for the keyword 'something'?
<janisozaur> minimec, that was just an example, but yes
<janisozaur> minimec, http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=136861
<janisozaur> qe2eqe, you mean about:config ?
<minimec> janisozaur: You can add a keyword for all searches you want. So if ubuntu.com had a 'search engine' (it has), you could give that the 'ubu' keyword and do a 'ubu something' search.
<minimec> janisozaur: That's the best option I can give you.
<joejc> anyone know a really simple open source java music player?
<janisozaur> minimec, i want to use it for sites that do not have search engines, thats the point
<traemccombs> stupid question alert:  Exim4 and Postfix are both MTA's right?  So in this tutorial...  it says pick an MTA if I have postfix setup, I can just use it?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
 * joejc gives me a rugby ball
<bazhang> joejc, disable that script
<joejc> how?
<Unicron2> sorry to ask about the smb stuff guys, just really lost and have followed all I can on the forums
<itai_michaelson> hi, i'm using opera on hardy, once in a while it gets stuck and then i can't kill it. that is i can xkill it but i still see with top. if i kill or sudo kill the pid, opera is still there, is there a better way to kill a process?
<gami> heu bonjour je suis nouveau est -ce que il y a quelqun de français ?
<minimec> janisozaur: I see what you mean. So what's the problem of typing <ctrl>l iraq site:cnn.com
<janisozaur> !fr | gami
<ubottu> gami: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<grawity> itai_michaelson: kill -9 the pid.
<bazhang> gami, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<nyaa>  how would I do that site thing, say I wanted to search ebay for couch, would I just type in site: www.ebay.com couch?
<itai_michaelson> grawity, thank, will try
<gami> merci
<grawity> itai_michaelson: -9 (SIGKILL) should kill pretty much anything.
<nyaa> oh I had it backwards
<itai_michaelson> grawity, thank you ,it worked, i learned something today!
<grawity> nyaa: site:www.ebay.com couch -- the ordere doesn't matter, just don't put a space after the :
<grawity> *order
<nyaa> aah
 * Unicron2 taps
<qe2eqe> janisozaur, you can embed javascript in the bookmark keywords. You can use that to grab your domain name.
<grawity> itai_michaelson: next lesson is pkill (pkill -9 opera) :)
<janisozaur> minimec, it's at least 13 letters to type more for that short an url
<qe2eqe> janisozaur, barring any pitfalls of course
<itai_michaelson> grawity, what the difference between kill and pkill?
<janisozaur> qe2eqe, i guess that would require me to click something more?
<grawity> itai_michaelson: kill takes a pid, pkill takes the process name. Try with "pgrep opera"
<janisozaur> !mozilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla
<janisozaur> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<m_101> !psubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psubuntu
<itai_michaelson> grawity, thanks
<janisozaur> is there any firefox-specific channel?
<Unicron2> anyone?
<qe2eqe> janisozaur, No... go here http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/firefox/kws.htm -- and look at the linked: bookmark. You can use a similar function with some parsing to get the domain out of the current URL
<grawity> javascript:(function() { location = "http://www.google.com/search?q=" + escape("site:" + location.host + " " + prompt("Enter your search query:")); })();
<grawity> Here's one.
<Unicron2> ??
<coleys> Unicron2: whats up?
<qe2eqe> janisozaur, great scott! Exactly what you want is spelled out in detail on that page!
<gc_> hello
<qe2eqe> janisozaur, http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/firefox/kws.htm#gsite      --- case closed.
<janisozaur> qe2eqe, great, i'll check it out
<janisozaur> qe2eqe, thank you very much
<gami> i speak french not english but tenkiou for ubuntu frensh
<lfaraone> disco_stu: pong
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343113 m_101
<coleys> !fr | gami
<ubottu> gami: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<confusedBob> hey, can anyone tell me the easiest way to download the source of a particular package?
<coleys> confusedBob: website? If you want binarys sudo apt-get install packagename
<janisozaur> grawity, it's really useful if you type the nickname of the person you talk to, as i just simply ignore the messages that don't highlight
<confusedBob> coleys, is there a way i can just download the source, rather than the binary using apt?
<qe2eqe> coleys, well, by law if ubuntu provides the binaries they have to provide the source, so there wouldn't be a need for third party
<coleys> confusedBob: Go to the website, of said application, and grab the source.
<kaini> confusedBob, sudo apt-get source xxxxx
<coleys> works =)
<confusedBob> thanks kaini
<grawity> janisozaur: yeah, I know that :/
<m_101> thx bazhang but already found that and it isn't the best way to do it ...... why removing it when you can install a base system by default?
<m_101> kboot : cli
<m_101> :)
<minimec> janisozaur: Again I see what you mean. All I can say is, that the firefox keyword feature is one of the most important for me and I see not a hugh difference in searching for 'iraq sites: cnn.com' and 'cnn iraq', using the keyword feature in combination with the cnn search engine. If thete is no search engine, indeed you would have to 'iraq sites:somepage.net
<confusedBob> i assumed there must be a way to do it via apt.
<dduck> hi
<bazhang> m_101, no idea, as don't have it; best is to wait for an answer from those that do (the channel I referenced before)
<dduck> are the ext4 bugs fixed in ubuntu jaunty?
<m_101> :) yup, i had an answer bazhang, thanx for your consideration anyway :)
<m_101> it's installing the minimal thing, now I'll have to look as how to configure wifi in console
<coleys> dduck: I'd suggest you stick with ext3 =)
<janisozaur> minimec, there is a difference between "PSHUFD" and "PSHUFD site:http://www.ews.uiuc.edu/~cjiang/reference/"
<m_101> which here can be explained? :)
<dduck> coleys: why?
<Pincy> Can u help me connecting to my hidden wpa secured wlan? Wext is crashing and atmel doesnt connect. Im using acx drivers with xubuntu 2.62.8-13
<dORSY> ActionParsnip: downgrading did not work, tuxracer 800x600 is about 2,5 fps :S
<dORSY> my computer is http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/D945GCLF2-D945GCLF2D/D945GCLF2-D945GCLF2D-overview.htm having the 'INTEL GMA' issue. what is the best method to resolve performace/freeze? (jaunty)
<FloodBot1> dORSY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dduck> is ext4 still a danger with electrical cuts?
<em056> moymoy... are you there???
<aperson> I have a script that I'm running from /etc/network/if-up.d/ that starts a few programs.  It starts all but one.  I have the display exported and I'm running the programs as my user.  anyone have any ideas?
<em056> hi
<icebaer> Hi everyone - I need help with the radeon-driver and a white-screen-of-death.
<minimec> dduck: I think they patched the jaunty kernel to get rid of that problem. That's Also the reason why they deactivated the <ctlr><alt>backspace command. So they shouldn't be a major problem.
<coleys> icebaer: ati is evil. Control + alt + f1
<icebaer> I was able to circumvent it by uninstalling libgl1-mesa-dri, but now no theme will work correctly.
<icebaer> coleys: no shit, but unfortunatly I have to live with it for now. ;)
<minimec> dduck: I am on ext4 on a productive system.
<uqs> How do I start metacity?
<bazhang> icebaer, no cursing please
<coleys> icebaer:  =) Feel for ya man =)
<bazhang> uqs, from compiz?
<icebaer> everything worked fine, even with the fglrx-driver. But since I deactivated it, I can't get the radeon to work properly as it did before fglrx
<uqs> bazhang, I'm a novice, please elaborate :9
<icebaer> bazhang: sorry, I'll behave.
<bazhang> uqs, you are using gnome? with compiz (3D effects enabled)?
<icebaer> I'm even unable to run the server with the vesa-driver.
<coleys> icebaer: You could try a fresh install, always a safe way =P (Just backup your data)
<uqs> bazhang, yes I am. Currently Emerald is on though
<bazhang> uqs, if so then alt f2 metacity --replace
<icebaer> coleys: not that easy with FDE and dualboot with truecrypt - that would take me about a day.
<uqs> bazhang, there we go!
<uqs> bazhang, thank you :)
<coleys> icebaer: ahh different circumstance =) hmm.. I don't know what to say for your situation. D=
<icebaer> coleys: thanks anyway. ;)
<icebaer> anyone else with a hint where to debug the problem?
<uqs> bazhang, one mroe thing, is metacity on by default or do I need to add it to startup apps?
<Pincy> Is there another wpa-suplicant working with an pcmcia card then atmel or wext?
<amuridi> How well does wpa2 plays with Ubuntu?
<icebaer> amuridi: got it running without problems so far
<jrib> amuridi: wfm
<kaini> amuridi, with the backport modules very well
<amuridi> wfm?
<amuridi> icebaer: / kaini  I see, thanks!
<jrib> amuridi: works for me
<amuridi> jrib: thanks
<icebaer> amuridi: your welcome
<icebaer> amuridi: you're welcome (bit rusty with english ;) )
<amuridi> does it work with wpa2 by default, or do you have to use wpa_supplicant ?
<jrib> amuridi: wfm by default
<icebaer> amuridi: it should work right out of the box, AFAIK
<jrib> amuridi: (you should just try)
<Pincy> and with wpa psk? How can i connect when wext crashes and atmel doesnt connect?
<amuridi> I'm trying to use wpa2 under ubuntu (friends-box) .. edited /etc/network/interfaces and added wireless-key KEY_HERE , saved it, restarted the wlan0 interface, and keep getting no dhcpoffer received.
<jrib> amuridi: why aren't you just using network manager?
<amuridi> cause I'm doing it through ssh.
<icebaer> amuridi: you can forward the x-server to your box
<jrib> amuridi: why can't your friend just use network manager?
<icebaer> amuridi: probably easier than with ssh
<icebaer> amuridi: and your settings might be overriden by network-manager anyways.
<amuridi> I'm more of a cli guy, and he's currently afk.
<jrib> amuridi: you want to use network manager
<amuridi> It's going to be the same thing thou.
<jrib> amuridi: no it's not, network manager knows about all the kludge that needs to happen for different cards
<icebaer> amuridi: well, is his box GUI-less or not?
<coleys> amuridi: Use wicd =)
<amuridi> jrib: but the machine has a single card :)
<jrib> amuridi: I gave up on wpa2 on my laptop manually after messing with it for a few minutes, because it doesn't "just work" like it does with network manager
<amuridi> icebaer: gnome.
<jrib> amuridi: so?
<coleys> amuridi: Ethernet or wifi?
<Evelina> I changed ACPI setting from S3 to S1 in BIOS and now rtcwake suspend my computer. The problem is that the desktop still stay on. When I used the S3 setting everything suspended but then I couldn't get the desktop back. Why is suspend only working when I use S1 not S3?
<icebaer> amuridi: Then you should try to use the network-manager through the gui then. I believe that your cli-settings will be overriden by it anyways.
<icebaer> amuridi: just forward the x-session to your box through ssh.
<gokhan> hi, my laptop can't boot from cd after some kernel update. does anyone have a solution for this one?
<amuridi> icebaer: thanks.
<rapha> Hi
<icebaer> amuridi: your welcome
<gokhan> i can not even enter bios
<amuridi> coleys:  wifi, and I'm well-aware of wicd. :)
<icebaer> gokhan: that has nothing to do with a kernel-update
<amuridi> icebaer: what tool do you use for that? .. xstart?
<rapha> Can somebody help with recovering GRUB after Windows 7 install? grub-install says "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" and I've no idea what to do about it :/
<icebaer> amuridi: startx, but you'll have to set some settings first, since the forwarding will be disabled by default.
<icebaer> amuridi: you'll have to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config first
<gokhan> icebaer: i know, but i think kernel update couse that problem
<icebaer> rapha: you'll need a livecd for that - got one nearby?
<minimec> gokhan: The Bios is loaded before any kernel interaction. You should always be able to access the bios.
<m_101> rapha, : boot on live cd, then mount your drive
<icebaer> gokhan: I couldn't see how. what have you tried to boot from cd?
<rapha> icebaer: i'm booted from the livecd and chroot'ed into the installed ubuntu
<m_101> and :
<m_101> grub-install /dev/drive
<icebaer> rapha: did you mount the boot-partition and /dev, /proc and /sys correctly?
<rapha> m_101: that
<rapha> m_101: that's what gives me "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<gokhan> icebaer: i tried to boot ubuntu live cd
<rapha> icebaer: /dev yes, proc and sys not - lemme try that
<confusedBob> anyone know how i can change gnome fonts via the command line?
<FatsoJetson{eire> i have a dual boot system and i use a usb keyboard and mouse but i need to plug in a ps2 keyboard to select the os's in the boot menu any solution to this minor problem?
<icebaer> gokhan: does your bios give you specific keys (usually F2 or F12 or TAB) to choose the boot-device?
<rapha> icebaer: even with /proc and /sys mounted it still gives "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<FatsoJetson{eire> yea
<icebaer> FatsoJetson{eire: there sometimes are options for that int he BIOS-settings (under USB-Keyboard and -Mouse)
<gokhan> icebaer: yes, normally i boot like that. but after that update these keys do not work
<kaini> FatsoJetson{eire, most BIOS have an option to emulate them
<icebaer> rapha: is the /bios mounted correctly?
<FatsoJetson{eire> tis the fact it wont recognise the usb
<icebaer> gokhan: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<gokhan> icebaer: laptop
<FatsoJetson{eire> desktop
<FatsoJetson{eire> srry
<icebaer> Anyone knows how to disable servermessages (joins, leaves) in IRSSI?
<m_101> ok rapha ... then no idea
<Pici> !quietirssi | icebaer
<ubottu> icebaer: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<mobi-sheep> What is the best way to find out the time of last shutdown?
<icebaer> nice bot! *pats*
<icebaer> mobi-sheep: syslog
<rapha> icebaer: i dont have a /bios entry in neither, live nor  installed system
<icebaer> rapha: do you have an own boot-partition?
<icebaer> Pici: thanks for that tip!
<kbrosnan> icebaer: NICKS is an addtional option, google irssi levels for a full list
<rapha> icebaer: oh that you mean ... got confused as you said /bios, not /boot. No, no separate /boot part.
<Pici> mobi-sheep: last may show it as well, check the manpage for details
<icebaer> kbrosnan: thx
<minimec> FatsoJetson{eire: I had that problem once too. The solution for me was simple. I had a 2nd pci USB card inserted in the computer. That didn't work. I had to use the USB ports of the motherboard and even then not all of the ports were working. The front ports of the desktop were not working.
<mimine> is there a program named avant arriere windows??
<icebaer> rapha: ah, sorry. well, you still need /proc, /sys and /dev mounted into the chrooted environment before chrooting. You did that?
<mobi-sheep> Pici, icebaer: I'm reading syslog at the moment.  Will notify you if I find it.
<Evelina> Anyone knows why rtcwake work when I set ACPI to S1 in BIOS but not when I use the S3 option in BIOS? Why does rtcwake -s 120 work using ACPI S1 but not ACPI S3?
<AceKing> Can someone help me to fix my repositories list? I'm getting this error: Could not download all repository indexes
<rapha> icebaer: yes, i did that
<gokhan> i think i have a problem with bios. if i update it, i will solve my problem. but i can not update it from linux
<icebaer> rapha: is there a stage1 under /boot/grub ?
<bazhang> AceKing, what version of Ubuntu
<gokhan> moreover i can not boot my laptop from cd or usb because of that problem
<AceKing> bazhang: 9.04
<FatsoJetson{eire> minimec thanks man but the problem isnt the ports its the fact it wont recognise the usb keyboard in the os selection menu
<rapha> icebaer: yes, 512 bytes in size and seemingly of binary content
<bazhang> AceKing, please paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list (NOT here)
<kLown> I'm having an issue trying to mount a WD netcenter harddrive on ubuntu jaunty.  I keep getting the error mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<OttifantSir> Anyone got an advice/prediction for me? I re-installed and started Compiz while running Moovida, which doesn't play well together. To get out of Moovida after Compiz started, I tried restarting the X-server, both old and new way, and tried Ctrl+Alt+Del (Windows). Somehow, I hibernated the machine. Pushed Reset-button on the machine, then it said "Waking up Ubuntu". For the past 14 hours the screen's been garbled and an external disk's been working.
<mimine> on peut utiliser le français??
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know/think/predict that my system may be gone now? That I have lost 1600 movies and about a year's worth of fine-tuning? Or could I possibly just turn off the power and be up and running again?
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, theres bios settings, more often than not, called 'support legacy usb' or 'legacy usb keyboard' or somesuch
<icebaer> gokhan: depending on the age of your motherboard, there might be linux-tools to upgrade the bios. you should hav a look on the url of the vendor.
<AceKing> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216913/
<kLown> nfs is enabled on the drive, and I've attempted to restart nfs-kernel-server/nfs-common, and portmap
<icebaer> rapha: that can't be right... did you try to dpkg-reconfigure grub?
<qe2eqe> OttifantSir, define disk working -- clicking or spinning?
<minimec> FatsoJetson{eire: exactly. After boot it recognizes it, because 'HAL'and the 'xserver' is loaded! When grub starts, there is no xserver. I recommend to check all your USB ports.
<FatsoJetson{eire> qe2eqe thanks i thought so dude i have a bios password i didnt put there so now i have to find away around it
<FatsoJetson{eire> cheers
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, wait
<qe2eqe> fatface, you can get out of bios password easy as heck.
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, ^^ line above
<OttifantSir> qe2ege: It's a WD MyBook Essential, with a green circle that blinks when it's accessed. And it's been blinking like that for the past 14 hours.
<bazhang> AceKing, try commenting out ( # in front ) of the 2nd line and updating
<icebaer> rapha: /me might crash, brb in a sec then
<OttifantSir> qe2ege: I thought it might be checking the drive, but it usually doesn't take 14 hours to do that, so.... I'm hoping I'm not s**t out of luck here.
<rapha> icebaer: rgr
<AceKing> bazhang: Ok, thanks, I'll give it a shot and let you know
<bazhang> OttifantSir, plesae no cursing
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, read your motherboards manual for where and how to do the clear cmos jumper. (clr_cmos might be silkscreened onto the board, and all you do is move the jumper for about one second and then move it back, making sure everything's unplugged.)
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, anyway, read your motherboard manual if you can, makes that operation super easy/smooth
<OttifantSir> bazhang: Sorry, I didn't think it would be considered as such when masking it. I'll take the advice to heart in the future.
<AceKing> bazhang: just to make sure, in front of this? #Added by software-properties
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, supposing there isn't one, you can just leave battery out for an hour
<bazhang> AceKing, the 2nd line, in front of the beginnning
<FatsoJetson{eire> qe2eqe dude im just gonna remove the battery for about 30 secs
<FatsoJetson{eire> lol
<FatsoJetson{eire> jumpers
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, =) Well I heart jumpers
<FatsoJetson{eire> i'll check it out anyway
<FatsoJetson{eire> cheers
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<qe2eqe> FatsoJetson{eire, though you can blow your chip doing jumper wrong, i don't know how bad you can screw up a battery in and out deal
<icebaer> this radeon-problem is really unnerving.. :/
<FatsoJetson{eire> not very much screwing up to be done lol
<OttifantSir> qe2eqe: It's a WD MyBook Essential, with a green circle that blinks when it's accessed. And it's been blinking like that for the past 14 hours. I thought it might be checking the drive, but that usually doesn't take 14 hours, so.... I'm just hoping my system isn't "fried" right now...
<AceKing> bazhang: forgive me for not understanding.. Do you want me to ADD a # in the beginning of line 2?
<kLown> I'm having an issue trying to mount a WD netcenter harddrive on ubuntu jaunty.  I keep getting the error mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<kLown> nfs is enabled on the drive, and I've attempted to restart nfs-kernel-server/nfs-common, and portmap
<babamelone> Hi, I managed to persuade my gandpa to use Ubuntu, and he is definitely not disappointed, despite the fact that he has to reconnect to his wlan access point after some time, as the network doesnt react anymore then. IP address is set, and the wlan if says its connected, but in fact one cannot ping anything. Driver: NDISWrapper, Device: AVM Fritz
<bazhang> AceKing, right; that is called 'commenting out' be sure to save, close and sudo apt-get update afterwards
<qe2eqe> OttifantSir, I bet you subtracted from the devices lifespan a bit. I've had behavior like that and survived, have you tried trying it?
<rex__> anyone know a program to burn cd for DVD player?
<Dr_Willis> rex__:  clarify that a bit more?
<bazhang> rex__, brasero, gnomebaker amongst others
<AceKing> bazhang: Thank you for explaining. I am still new to this.
<Dr_Willis> I noormal burn DVD video for dvd players...
<qe2eqe> babamelone, are you using encryption?
<rapha> aaaaaah
<babamelone> qe2eqe: nope, normal wep
<gemilang> need help, where i can download "USB startup disk creator" for linux 8.04?
<bazhang> rex__, if you refer to burning avi to dvd for external use, then devede
<OttifantSir> qe2eqe: Just trying to shut off the power and restart? No, because I though Ubuntu was checking the drives, and I don't wanna interrupt that process, but I'm getting close to doing that now, as it has been 14 hours on the same drive. So, no hint on whether or not I fried the system?
<rapha> icebaer: m_101: windows installation moved the ubuntu part from sda1 to sda3 but /etc/mtab still had sda1
<Nameless_au> the grub install during my ubuntu netinstall failed, i am unable to boot into it. i have vista and centos running fine. what's the fastest way to reinstall grub into the mbr and have it recognise vista, ubuntu and centos?
<icebaer> anyone knows where gnome saves the applications to start, if you activate the "remember started applications on exit"-option in the sessions-menu?
<rex__> bazhang ,. devede is the name of program ?
<Dr_Willis> gemilang:  if you cant find it.. you could always use 'unetbootin' it does basically the same thing. or the docs/guides at pendrivelinux.org walk you throgh doing it also.
<icebaer> rapha: well, that doesn't explain why there's binary data in /boot
<ReX0r> btw, I was looking for something different than vlc or totem to play DVD files in one fell swoop
<ReX0r> without doing it file by file
<m_101> ok, nice rapha that you solved you problem :)
<ReX0r> .vob and such
<bazhang> rex__, for that purpose (external dvd use) yes
<Dr_Willis> ReX0r:  DeVeDe - converrts video files and can gernate a dvd iso image you then burn.
<icebaer> rapha: or was that really the problem?
<Dr_Willis> ReX0r:  its a little basic in ways.. but it does a good job.
<gemilang> @Dr_willis, unetbootin to long for made it
<rex__> thanks
<AceKing> bazhang: I did that and saved.. went into Synaptic Package Manager and hit reload and still got errors. I pasted the errors I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216926/
<Dr_Willis> gemilang:  Huh?
<minimec> qe2eqe: I have that problem with a siemens wifi usb stick. Check the dmesg after the connection breaks. You will have some error messages.
<OttifantSir> ReXor: VLC can play .vob-files like they were a DVD, with menus and such. As long as the files are in a VIDEO_TS-folder, you just choose open DVD, then point it to the folder that has the VIDEO_TS-folder in it.
<minimec> qe2eqe: my encryption is woa
<bazhang> AceKing, seems you may have an old sources.list.d with feisty on it
<demona> still no idea why x2x stops working after a random amount of time. and synergy doesn't work at all, for all it's supposed to be better.
<minimec> qe2eqe: wpa
<demona> wont even switch monitors at all like x2x does
<AceKing> bazhang: is there a way to fix that?
<diomet> hello! i need some help with pidgin. I can receive files, but i can't send. Firewall is stoped
<babamelone> minimec: what does dmesg tell you?
<qe2eqe> !wireless | minimec
<ubottu> minimec: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ritter_> hej hej
<diomet> !pidgin
<ritter_> ;]
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<rapha> icebaer: /boot/grub/stage1 being a binary file is alright. that was never the problem. the problem was only that /etc/mtab wasn't up-to-date after windows had moved the ubuntu partition
<bazhang> AceKing, cd into the directory and take a look
<icebaer> if I start my gnome with radeon and uninstalled libgl1-mesa-dri, I have no menubar above the windows. Anyone an idea how to fix that?
<minimec> babamelone: I am not on this computer now, but the error messages come from the driver. That driver doesn't seem to be a 100% stable until now.
<Xubuntnoob> i made a script to run the steam client in wine,  and it's not doing what i want it to.  it executes the command 'pasuspender wine /home/admin/.wine/drive_c/steam.exe' just fine, but i'd like to redirect the error messages into a log file ie  '&> /home/admin/game.logs/steam.log', but the messages come up in terminal still, what'd i miss?
<qe2eqe> minimec, open a console, type msg. Post the results at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<demona> ubottu: PING (Pidgin Is Not Gaim)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AceKing> bazhang: I'm still a little new.. How do I do that?
<icebaer> rapha: aaah, okay, misunderstood you there. :)
<bazhang> demona, please /msg ubottu (ie NOT here)
<jrib> Xubuntnoob: pastebin your script
<rapha> icebaer: no prob - thanks for your help!
<bazhang> AceKing, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d then ls and take a look
<Xubuntnoob> pastebin.com?
<jrib> Xubuntnoob: sure
<qe2eqe> OttifantSir, I don't think your system is fried... I don't think it's healthy to leave it on. You may risk damaging one file if you turn it off, but you got a basket of eggs to think about =)
<icebaer> rapha: you're welcome
<demona> bazhang: never mind, not helping anyway
<minimec> qe2eqe: I am not on that computer now, and I am a longtime debian/ubuntu user. This stick has always been a problem for stability. But it is bettig better. I powered up the antenna on my router.
<kLown> I'm having an issue trying to mount a WD netcenter harddrive on ubuntu jaunty.  I keep getting the error mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<ritter_> im looking polish channel
<kLown> any advice
<rapha> bye!
<Xubuntnoob> http://pastebin.com/dad9efbd
<Roland> what is the location of java6 JDK installation? when installed through synaptic?
<mobi-sheep> Roland: which <xyzpackage>
<bazhang> ritter_, #ubuntu-pl
<ritter_> THX ;)
<atilla> hi all
<Roland> mobi-sheep, sun-java6-jdk
<Jmd> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I'm having a little bit of trouble using FOG(Free Open Ghost) on the latest stable Ubuntu. I have it working to the point it PXE boots the clients and the fog web UI works but when I boot a client to upload an image from it I get an error saying "Rename failed." and "unable to move /images/dev/{MAC ADDRESS} to /images/{ImageName}"
<doublem> I have a screen resolution problem. I can run nvidia, set resolution to 1280x960, save config file, everything is fine. When I reboot, the login screen comes up in 1280x960, I login in, and then the resolution goes back to 640x480. Here are the last two lines of /var/log/Xorg.0.log:(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"
<doublem> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:1280x960_60@1280x960+0+0"
<false> Alright, my laptop isnt finding any wireless networks, namely my own, while booted to linux.
<mobi-sheep> Roland: Run "which sun-java6-jdk" in the terminal.
<OttifantSir> qe2eqe: Okay, here goes nothing.... Rebooting it now.....
<AceKing> bazhang: I did that and this is what is said: iplist.list  iplist.list.save
<qe2eqe> minimec, babamelone , my only idea on the topic is to see how stable it is without encryption, because I imagine hardware crypto is one of the stability issues you can circumvent. Anyways, if it works unencrypted, use a VPN to get around things, if you can.
<Roland> mobi-sheep, nothing shows up
<qe2eqe> OttifantSir, Just a reminder, NotReponsible(tm).
<bazhang> AceKing, those are files? take a look inside them
<icebaer> where to post screenshots for the channel?
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bazhang> icebaer, ^^
<icebaer> thx, bazhang
<Roland> mobi-sheep, and sun-java6-jdk isn't a command
<mobi-sheep> Roland: which java6-sdk -- might do it.
<AceKing> bazhang: I know I sound stupid, but do I go to the folder and open it?
<[Lemmy]> anyone here got a moment for a poor ubuntu newbie?
<minimec> qe2eqe: Good guess. Maybe I try that once. I will do a WEP encryption too once, just to see if it influences stability.
<OttifantSir> qe2eqe: I know. Noone is responsibe for a botched job on my computers, and I wasn't asking anyone to become it. I just wanted some reassurance if at all possible. System is up again, and it seems fine. No errors. Thanks for answering me though.
<bazhang> [Lemmy], ask the channel, all on one line
<qe2eqe> OttifantSir, I've had that happen internal and external, and I know my external is especially prone to bug up sometimes, and only some of those times the disk is spinning, but it is, and a power cycle fixes it.
<false> Nevermind on that.
<[Lemmy]> how/where do i configure different locale for different users in ubuntu?
<icebaer> Think I got the problem - no windowmanager active. duh...
<qe2eqe> OttifantSir, replace 'spinning' with 'moving heads' and that's a better statement
<bazhang> [Lemmy], system administration language support ?
<icebaer> I can't use compiz due to the problems with opengl and metacity is installed - how to activate the latter?
<Roland> mobi-sheep, nothing
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace
<[Lemmy]> bazhang, tried that, and that doesnt "do it" on the ubuntu variant i'm using :/
<jrib> [Lemmy]: at the login screen, clikc on "options"
<bazhang> [Lemmy], what variant
<[Lemmy]> its easypeasy (8.04-based) on an asus eeePC 701
<mobi-sheep> Roland: You did install it?
<qe2eqe> minimec, babamelone, I also resolved wifi stability issues by replacing the firmware on my router, though that can be a risky procedure.
<[Lemmy]> i can only set one global locale for the whole system, but i want german locale for my useraccount and canadian english for my wife
<bazhang> [Lemmy], no idea about ubuntu-based; please seek help on their channel and/or forums
<[Lemmy]> i guess i'll set global to english and put LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 in my .bashrc
<minimec> qe2eqe: I never had this problem fortunatly.
<jrib> [Lemmy]: at the login screen, clikc on "options"
<Roland> mobi-sheep, synaptic says: installed version blablabla
<AceKing> bazhang: when I typed, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and then typed ls it just said, iplist.list  iplist.list.save, nothing opened
<[Lemmy]> bazhang, i've been trying that for almost a week, and i doubt that "... has left the channel: ping timeout" is of any help ;)
<fredl> does anybody know where gimptool has gone?
<bazhang> AceKing, those are files or directories
<mobi-sheep> Roland: Well, do you know what command you want to find the path for?  sudo aptitude show sun-java6-jdk will list those packages.
<mobi-sheep> Roland: Err, sudo isn't necessary.
<fredl> in gimp 2.6 apparently gimptool is no longer available.
<babamelone> qe2eqe: my pc can perfectly connect to the ap
<jrib> [Lemmy]: bashrc wouldn't work anyway for the desktop environment
<babamelone> only the ndis wrapped interface of my grandpa's notebook doesnt
<OttifantSir> icebaer: Do you need a compositing manager? If so, MetaCity has an experimental setting for it: gconf-editor -> apps -> metacity -> general -> compositing_manager -> check the box. Or download the unsupported Ubuntu Tweak from www.getdeb.net and find it in Desktop -> Windows -> Enable Metacity's Compositing Feature. Disregard this, if it isn't what you need.
<minimec> [Lemmy]: You should be able too add languages in the system menu. Then on the login screen each user can choose his language end even his window manager. I see no reason why that shouldn't work.
<Dr_Willis> fredl:  refresh our memories.. whats gimptool?
<qe2eqe> babamelone, via wifi?
<babamelone> after booting the device isnt connected, than i reconnect and internet works
<[Lemmy]> jrib, you think? i'd say LANG="en_US" should switch ANYTHING to english
<babamelone> after some time the connection is broken again
<babamelone> yeah, wifi
<fredl> Dr_Willis, it's a tool that lets you install script-fu plugins in gimp see http://www.lefinnois.net/aquabouEN.php on how to use it
<babamelone> ndiswrapper
<icebaer> OttifantSir: Thanks for the comment, I'll try it
<jrib> [Lemmy]: nope, but you can try my earlier suggestion...
<qe2eqe> babamelone, ah, well lord knows, I'm assuming you've tried the not-ndis-wrapped route
<babamelone> strange about all this is, that the driver always announces to be connected and the if always has an ip
<[Lemmy]> minimec, thats the problem, choosing a language on the login screen switches the _global_ locale on that system... so it'd be a constant back and forth between locales
<doublem> Sorry to butt in. Anyone have any ideas on my screen resolution problem?
<babamelone> whats the not-ndis-wrapped route
<jrib> [Lemmy]: it should not switch global locale, it should set it in the user's ~/.dmrc
<Roland> mobi-sheep, aptitude... gives a list of programs and 'which <appname> doesn't locate it
<SingAlong> what's the command to list all the usb ports?
 * [Lemmy] shrugs
<[Lemmy]> easypeasy is ... cute, but strange
<SingAlong> I remember it starts with l or f.
<bazhang> AceKing, what does cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d iplist.list show
<bazhang> SingAlong, lsusb
<Dr_Willis> !find gimptool
<ubottu> File gimptool found in gimp-dbg, libgimp2.0-dev, libgimp2.0-doc
<babamelone> qe2eqe: what d'you mean by the not-ndis-wrapped route
<SingAlong> bazhang: oh ya right! thanks! I forgot that
<icebaer> OttifantSir: I activated it, but I still have no header above the windows. :/
<AceKing> bazhang: Ok, I went in and opened that file in "Text editor" http://paste.ubuntu.com/216936/
<minimec> [Lemmy]: Never happed to me. When I do this in gdm, gdm asks me to reload the gdm-manager in the choosen language. There i normally say no. My changes only count for the user I am logging in with.
<mobi-sheep> !java | Roland mobi-sheep
<ubottu> Roland mobi-sheep: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<false> part
<qe2eqe> babamelone, well, ndiswrapper is for using windows inf to drive the wifi. Often, there's a native linux module for you wifi card.
<[Lemmy]> minimec, that works that way on easypeasy as well... but what i want is a way to set the locale once per user, then never having to bother again
<Dr_Willis> fredl:   a quick google says --> it can be obtained installing libgimp2.0-dev, via apt-get or Synaptic.
<bazhang> AceKing, that was iplist.list or iplist.list.save
<babamelone> qe2eqe: no, there is no native driver.
<OttifantSir> icebaer: Header? You mean title-bar on the windows?
<fredl> Dr_Willis, Hmmm, googling more and more becomes an art in itself I guess :) thanks
<AceKing> bazhang: iplist.list.save
<jrib> [Lemmy]: what does your ~/.dmrc look like for the user you changed the language for?
<kLown> I'm having an issue trying to mount a WD netcenter harddrive on ubuntu jaunty.  I keep getting the error mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<Dr_Willis> fredl:  3rd hit on 'gimptool ubuntu' :)
<bazhang> AceKing, what about iplist.list
<mobi-sheep> Roland: /usr/lib/jvm/java-Something.
<Dr_Willis> fredl:  and that !find gimptool said the same package name :0
<mobi-sheep> Roland: Check it and see if you find something.
<Dr_Willis> !find gimptool
<ubottu> File gimptool found in gimp-dbg, libgimp2.0-dev, libgimp2.0-doc
<qe2eqe> babamelone, I'd say test it non encrypted, if that's gravy, do a workaround with that. If not, try searching apt for wifi tools that might be appropriate for testing real connectivity and doing something about it, or maybe a script to restart it when a ping that goes out every 15 seconds fails
<icebaer> OttifantSir: yeah
<SingAlong> bazhang: I just connected an IC via a port and while coding the program for it I need to specify the port for it. I did lsusb and I found this "Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC"
<minimec> [Lemmy]: ok. When I am doing that for a user the first time, it asks me if I want to make the change permanent. Try to switch language for your wife once to german, and then to the other language again. It should ask you that 'permanent' question.
<SingAlong> Now how do I specicy the port path while connecting?
<[Lemmy]> jrib, i dont have any idea right now, i'm about one hour drive from the netbook in question... and it is switched off... and i didnt get around to enabling sshd on it yet ;)
<SingAlong> *specify
<[Lemmy]> minimec, i'll try that
<AceKing> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216938/
<qe2eqe> babamelone, are you sure? Lots of cards share chips, and are rebrands of other cards...
<babamelone> there actually is a driver, but only for older kernel versions
<babamelone> its really strange, everything seems to work fine, despite this connection losses
<babamelone> if its really connection losses, actually i just cannot ping anything anymore, the device is connected and theres an ip
<babamelone> i am 100 % sure
<babamelone> really
<qe2eqe> babamelone, My router needs a 2.4 kernel to work =) and it works.
<SingAlong> do I specify /dev/tty6 ?
<bazhang> AceKing, anything else in /etc/apt/ ? its weird that feisty would show up as its not in any of those
<babamelone> theres an ubuntu wiki page for this specific if, and it says i have to use ndiswrapper
<qe2eqe> babamelone, well, I give up. Make sure you have the right version of the inf is my last idea.
<AceKing> bazhang: there is one that says "sources.list.backup"
<bazhang> AceKing, pastebin it please
<SingAlong> babamelone: I had a hard time getting wifi working on my Acer 5020 laptop (I think i still remember the model number)
<minimec> qe2eqe: Mine too ;) Mine is an ASUS ;) It would even run on a 2.6 if Broadcom would release the driver source... :(
<SingAlong> babamelone: that was only because the acer guys had used an obselete wifi chip on that laptop. otherwise I've had no problems with wifi on other laptops.
<AceKing> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216939/
<xxx1> hello
<arand> Is there anywhere to find the Intrepid liveCDs currently? (DVDs are on ubuntu's servers but not CDs)
<bazhang> AceKing, how did you get those #added by software properties? I am stumped where the feisty repos are being referenced
<jrib> arand: cdimages.ubuntu.com should have them
<dreamy> what recording app will have the bigger chances of recording a dvd(Rw) of satux .. with performance?
<dreamy> with reliability
<dreamy> do dvd(Rw) stay ok.. and work ?:S
<jrib> arand: or releases.ubuntu.com
<arand> jrib: like I said, I only saw the DVDs there.
<AceKing> bazhang: I don't know
<jrib> arand: no, you didn't say where is "there" :)
<wbc> Is anyone here good with network in Ubuntu?
<kLown> I'm having an issue trying to mount a WD netcenter harddrive on ubuntu jaunty.  I keep getting the error mount.nfs: access denied by server while trying to mount.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<_ruben> wbc & kLown : ask the ubuntu people :)
<Pici> _ruben: This *is* the Ubuntu support channel
 * _ruben kicks his irc client and hides in a corner
<kLown> I had to reread the channel after that comment ;x
<wbc> How may I setup a wireless device in infrastructure mode, and not ad-hoc
<wbc> So it shows up as a normal infrastructure connection on other devices
<arand> jrib: ah, I took "ubuntu's servers" as implying that, as opposed to "ubuntu's homepage"... but anyways, so they're gone then?
<DJones> arand: Try using http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors and selecting one of the download mirrors near to you
<minimec> arand: ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/intrepid/
<jrib> arand: did you check the second link I gave you (they are there)?
<arand> jrib: um yes, stupid me nevermind...
<wbc> Any good with wireless networking?
<wbc> Anyone*
<arand> jrib: Why is cdimage and releases different and unlinked? hmm...
<Xubuntnoob> jrib, have you had a chance to peek at that script?
<[Lemmy]> is there a good place to read about packaging for debian based linux anywhere?
<bazhang> wbc, ask the channel, all on one line
<ackbahr> Hi!
<AceKing> bazhang: Should I just backup my stuff and do a re-install?
<[Lemmy]> like "making .deb packages for rpm folks" or such
<bazhang> AceKing, that is too drastic
<Pici> [Lemmy]: Take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Roland> mobi-sheep, ok thnx located the correct folder... it wasn't marked as jdk/sdk or anything
<[Lemmy]> *click*
<mobi-sheep> Roland: Was it under /usr/lib/jvm/java-- * ?
<bazhang> AceKing, try commenting everything out (or deleting) the stuff in sources.list.d and .backup saving and running update again. if that does not work, then try removing the #added -etc from the sources.list and updating
<ackbahr> I just reinstalled ubuntu (decided to change partitions layout) and I have a list of the packages installed before and after. How can I get a CLEAN (uncommented) difference between the two files, so I see clearly what I had added, edit this and give it back to dpkg for installation? Thanks!
<Roland> mobi-sheep, the folder was called... /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<bazhang> AceKing, ie just the words #added by etc (not the whole line)
<mobi-sheep> Roland: Ahh. Good. :o
<AceKing> bazhang: Ok, I will try that
<wbc> I want to setup a wireless device in ad-hoc mode, but want other devices to see the wireless point an infrastructure device, and at the same time, bridge between the wired and wireless device
<Pici> ackbahr: diff file1 file2
<bazhang> AceKing, if none of that works then a plain vanilla sources.list (minus the PPA) and we'll try again; something this minor should never require a re-install
<bazhang> wbc, share the internet connection? load balance? something other?
<AceKing> bazhang: Ok, I appreciate your helping me
<landon_> Hey all, I have a quick question. After I connected an external monitor to my MSI Wind for the first time, when I go back to normal, my display is still messed up. As in I know it's powerful, but I can't load any special effects, compiz manager doesn't change anything, and I can't add or remove desktops. Anyone know why that might be?
<CAZ_au> how long does it take for a cd to get to Australia?
<Sl4ck> Hello WOrld
<ackbahr> :Pici: This is what I meant by CLEAN : with diff I get a list with lots of comments, plus I'd like to see only the additions in the previous install, not what is there now and wasn't before I reinstalled everything....
<bazhang> CAZ_au, differs for different folks
<ackbahr> Sl4ck: Hello lonely one
<bazhang> best to contact #ubuntu-au
 * icebaer back
<wbc> yes bazhang, that is what I want to do, but I do not want the wireless to show as ad-hoc to other devices, but as a normal infrastructural device, f.ex. the same way a router shows up to other wireless devices
<CAZ_au> ok, ive already tried kubuntu-au :P
<Sl4ck> exit
<sivel_> Does jaunty have some sort of firewall enabled by default?
<Sl4ck> GoodBye to all
<ackbahr>     Pici    :    This is what I meant by CLEAN : with diff I get a list with lots of comments, plus I'd like to see only the additions in the previous install, not what is there now and wasn't before I reinstalled everything....
<icebaer> okay, for the record: I mananged to get the fglrx-driver working again by uninstalling all xserver-xorg-video-*, installing fglrx again and running 'aticonfig --initial -f --adapter=all --tls=1'.
<icebaer> The configfile's a mess, but at least everythings working again now.
<landon_> Hey all, I have a quick question. After I connected an external monitor to my MSI Wind for the first time, when I go back to normal, my display is still messed up. As in I know it's powerful, but I can't load any special effects, compiz manager doesn't change anything, and I can't add or remove desktops. Anyone know why that might be?
<icebaer> more information on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<Pici> ackbahr: Do none of the diff arguments do what you want to do?
<landon_> I feel like Ubuntu broke down my settings to accomodate the external screen and doesn't know how to switch back
<Pici> ackbahr: Also, if you specify extra packages to apt/dpkg that are already installed, its not going to complain
<minimec> icebaer: I would at least install the opensource vesa ant ati driver again, because if you fglrx once fail to load, you cannot switch to anything else ;)
<wbc> bazhang: Is what I am asking for even possible?
<icebaer> Back to problem Nr.2: I activated the "remember my open programs"-option in the sessions-menu and now everytime I login, my configuration from back then is activated again. I can't get rid of this configuration. Any idea, where to delete it?
<dts> Is there a panel alternative that actually looks good if you put all panels vertically? I want to save space on my widescreen but i can't find any good sollutions toget rid of the vertical bars without looking ugly
<em056> why is that my pidgin is very hard to connect
<icebaer> minimec: I'll try that next. ;)
<em056> my pidgin dont connect
<em056> what will i do
<sivel> appologies if someone already answered this.  my router just flaked out.  Does jaunty have a firewall enabled by default?
<wbc> sivel: iptables
<wbc> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<linduxed1> if ive got 240Gb of space and want to do a clean install on it. i intended going for two partitions, /home and /. The questions are:
<linduxed1> Should i go for more partitions? how big does / need to be?
<Billy> anyone ever tried wattos?
<sivel> wbc: appreciated.  I don't remember previous version of ubuntu shiping with iptables on
<ackbahr>   Pici  :  Haven't found anything satisfying in the diff options.... The idea of filtering the not-yet-installed packaged is to be able to read through them and forget some stuff that I fianlly don't need (I do try a lot of stuff here a there....)
<skellington> hi i deleted my linux partition from inside winxp and now when i try to boot my computer i get grub error 22. my computer wont boot anything from usb, does anyboyd have any ideas whatsoever on what i should do? im dying here.
<AceKing> bazhang: that didn't work. What do you mean by a plain vanilla sources list?
<kLown> I'm having an issue trying to mount a WD netcenter harddrive on ubuntu jaunty.  I keep getting the error mount.nfs: access denied by server while trying to mount.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ackbahr> linduxed1: You can leave 20Go for / (nowadays, a full full full install of Ubuntu only uses up around 10Go).
<linduxed1> ackbahr: oh
<wbc> kLown: http://www.google.com/search?q=mount.nfs+access+denied+by+server+while+mounting&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<ackbahr> linduxed1: What I just did was 25 Go for /, SWAP 4 Go and the rest split between /home and a FAT for easy sharing between users.
<linduxed1> ackbahr: isnt then the 20Gb a bit excessive?
<minimec> icebaer: what was that 2nd problem?
<Xubuntnoob> http://pastebin.com/dad9efbd                  i made a script to run the steam client in wine,  and it's not doing what i want it to.  it executes the command 'pasuspender wine /home/admin/.wine/drive_c/steam.exe' just fine, but i'd like to redirect the error messages into a log file ie  '&> /home/admin/game.logs/steam.log', but the messages come up in terminal still, what'd i miss?
<ackbahr> linduxed1: You don't know what's going to happen in the future, and anyway you can still us the space if you really need it....
<kLown> wbc: I appreciate the help..but I wouldn't be sitting here reposting if it was that easy :)
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: It's >&
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: Not &>
<linduxed1> ackbahr: well, 20 it is then
<wbc> kLown: have you tried the solutions on the search I linked to?
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: > and 1> redirect stdin. 2> redirects stderr. >& redirects both.
<kLown> wbc: Yes, I have.
<linduxed1> ackbahr: btw, if ive got 4 gigs of RAM, how much swap should i have?
<icebaer> minimec: Some while ago I activated the "remember currently running applications"-option under preferences->startup programs->options. Since then, on logging in, it always starts openoffce (what I don't want). I'm unable to find the place where to delete these startup programs. Any hint?
<jrib> Xubuntnoob: what's the link?
<kLown> wbc: Most, if not all of those are directed at mapping pc/pc/, using /etc/exports
<kLown> wbc:  and from reading, that will not help me.
<minimec> icebaer: ok. Never did that. Let me see.
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi
<icebaer> minimec: could please check, which files change upon activating that option?
<jrib> Xubuntnoob: use bash, not sh, it probably doesn't like your &>
<shaiguitar> How do I change the name of a usb mount for good ? (eg, so each mount, it will come up with the right name ?)
<Xubuntnoob> http://pastebin.com/dad9efbd
<SmoKeyCastle> Is there a way to access and retrieve files from a windows backup using linux?
<Xubuntnoob> grawity - it's backwards in scripts?
<wbc> kLown: Sorry, I haven't played around with remote filesystems yet, but it seems weird that no one is able to answer your question though
<wbc> Try the forums
<shaiguitar> Meaning, I have a HD drive, it always comes up as "My Book" but I want it to be "mybook" ... how do I change that permanently ?
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: No.
<Xubuntnoob> if i do wine steam.exe &> steam.log it works
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: &> actually is an invalid redirection, so the shell takes it as separate & and >
<minimec> icebaer: You have the option to activate this in that settings-manager. Why don't you try to close down all these applications after login (leaving the optioin activated) After next login, the Desktop should be clean. Then you try to inactivate that option. Maybe you tried that...
<bazhang> AceKing, you are using gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list et al to edit these? and then saving them and updating first? the vanilla one would be to remove any references to #added by software properties,a nd commenting out the PPA
<EXCLUSIVE> ïèäàðàñû
<EXCLUSIVE> hi Hitler
<EXCLUSIVE> ))
<bazhang> EXCLUSIVE, stop that
<EXCLUSIVE> bazhang >> blb yf [eq
<EXCLUSIVE> bazhang >> blb yf [eq
<icebaer> minimec: yeah, already tried that
<icebaer> bazhang: thanks
<Cryptorchild> minimec, after changing resolution the X crashing and now im using low resolution, when i want to change into higher res there is no more higher option in the Display manager?
<Xubuntnoob> so in a terminal  should it be posted as  ' >& .log ' ?
<shaiguitar>  How do I change the name of a usb mount for good ? (eg, so each mount, it will come up with the right name ? ). Meaning, I have a Western Digital HD drive, it always comes up as "My Book" but I want it to be "mybook" ... how do I change that permanently ?
<AceKing> bazhang: I found the lines with that referenced fiesty and removed them.. They were way down at the bottom! about 75 lines of blank space between them
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Low resolution mode is a basic 'vesa' mode. Try to reboot that machine, or switch to a console and do 'sudo killall gdm', then 'sudo gdm && exit'
<bazhang> AceKing, nice eye
<AceKing> bazhang: I updated and got this message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/216958/
<Xubuntnoob> grawity what does the & part of that standfor?  assuming (because i'm a noob) that > = redirect
<bazhang> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system AceKing (if you want to keep the ppa)
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, background the process, so you'll get your shell back
<icebaer> minimec: any luck yet?
<bazhang> AceKing, otherwise just # comment it out and update
<blackpearl1> Installed Ubuntu 9.04 on Vbox. Created Primary Slave (dynamically extended) in Vbox for Ubuntu...Permanently mounted the pri.slave HDD my making entry in /etc/fstab...NOW how can i give Permanent access to Read/Write..? i have to run sudo nautilus from  terminal everytime for this..
<icebaer> minimec: I'll logout to check something, brb
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, check out $man bash
<AceKing> bazhang: Ok
<minimec> icebaer: o.
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: Hmm, maybe it doesn't ... &> seems to be correct
<Cryptorchild> minimec, any line to add to xorg.conf?
<icebaer> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Cryptorchild> to use xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Xubuntnoob> maybe because it's a script, i dont' need the & , because it's already in the background?
<frostburn> blackpearl1, there's a few ways, you can add yourself to sudoers, change the group permissions or change the file permissions
<Cryptorchild> minimec, how to knowing the current wrapper im using?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: wait... pastebin me your /etc/xorg.conf first and tell me what kind of card you are using.
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, what's the issue?
<linduxed1> how much swap do i need if ive got 4 gigs of ram?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackpearl1> frostburn: i have no idea how to do it...thats why i am here
<frostburn> linduxed1, if you want to hibernate, 8gb
<icebaer> minimec: for some reason, it worked this time. Perhaps the service that updated the sessions crashed the last time or something.. thx for the help anyways! :)
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, when i run a script http://pastebin.com/dad9efbd , my output doesn't go into a log, it stays in terminal
<bazhang> linduxed1, you want to hiibernate?
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: nope, &> seems to be exactly the same as >&
<grawity> Xubuntnoob: sorryu.
<minimec> icebaer: So are we lucky... ? ;)
<Xubuntnoob> grawity: thanks
<bazhang> ToXBoT_, hi
<icebaer> minimec: back on track! =)
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, redirect to your log, then background it      command > to_file &
<whileimhere> Hi I just bought a new wireless PCI card. I was wondering if I install it will I have to re-install the system or will it be able to find it on its own?
<frostburn> blackpearl1, what's the original issue, usually you shouldn't need to mess with /etc/fstab  if you want any other users to modify the file, you'll want to do a chmod 646 /etc/fstab          but this isn't recommended
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<blackpearl1> Installed Ubuntu 9.04 on Vbox. Created Primary Slave (dynamically extended) in Vbox for Ubuntu...Permanently mounted the pri.slave HDD my making entry in /etc/fstab...NOW how can i give Permanent access to Read/Write..? i have to run sudo nautilus from  terminal everytime for this..
<bazhang> whileimhere, what chipset
<janisozaur> what should i use to visualise diff?
<linduxed1> frostburn: bazhang: nope i wont hiber
<whileimhere> I am not sure its a card from walmart
<whileimhere> I have not bought it yet
<Cryptorchild> minimec, http://pastebin.org/1344, Im using ATI Xpress 200M
<whileimhere> worried I would be wasting time
<sarahmac> join ##alientrap
<bazhang> whileimhere, check the outside of th package?
<fwaokda_> anyone know if it is possible to get the mouse scrolling function you see in windows -- Where when you press the middle mouse button on a website you can then scroll up and down by moving the mouse up and down?
<bazhang> sarahmac, /join #channel
<whileimhere> bazhang right if its compatible will it just pnp?
<linduxed1> fwaokda_: in firefox you go into preferences and turn on auto-scroll
<fwaokda_> linduxed1, thanks
<OttifantSir> icebaer: Sorry I didn't follow up. I got a call from the neighbour asking which laptop to keep and which to sell. I've had the same problem with no title-bar on windows myself. I remember I had to do something in System -> Preferences -> Appearance, but don't remember now what. It was 1.5 years ago, and haven't had the problem since. You still searching for the answer?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: You never tried to install the fglrx ati driver, did you?
<frostburn> blackpearl1, oh i see, you need to be able to write to the drive as your user, you'll need to change the file permissions of the mounted drive, right now it's most likely root:root          I don't know where it's mounted but if you want to be able to write to it without using sudo, do a chown -R yourusername:yourusername /mount/yourdiskhere
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, http://pastebin.com/d146002f9 gets me the same results?
<icebaer> OttifantSir: No problem, I fixed it now by getting the fglrx-driver to work. Thanks for the help anyways! :)
<bazhang> whileimhere, well finding out the chipset before buying is a must
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, what's the output you're seeing? are you sure that it's stdout and not stderr?
<callum_> hey all ubuntu'ers
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, check out this guide here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<whileimhere> bazhang oh well they will take it back if it does not work they said
<Cryptorchild> minimec, i did and you told me yesterday to install the wrapper from website you've pointed me
<icebaer> OttifantSir: the fglrx is better for the laptop anyways, because it supports the energy-saving features, which the FOSS radeon driver doesn't.
<OttifantSir> icebaer: Glad it worked out for you.
<bazhang> whileimhere, is this an internal? a pcmcia? a usb?
<linduxed1> if i have no intention to hibernate and have 4 gigs of ram, is swap necessary?
<bazhang> linduxed1, a bit sure
<whileimhere> bazhang its a internal pci card not usb
<Cryptorchild> minimec, it's working great but after i change resolution i have X crashing and have to restart the system
<minimec> Cryptorchild: We talked yestarday, but I guess it was about other thigs.
<poing> who can recommend a webcam that works well with ubuntu?
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, http://pastebin.com/d46ede235 is the output i get in terminal with the script
<bazhang> poing, check the list
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> eu sou baby precisa me amar
<bazhang> !webcam > poing
<ubottu> poing, please see my private message
<blackpearl1> How to Give PERMANENT Read/Write permission to my Primary Slave HDD in Ubuntu????
<poing> thanks
<linduxed1> bazhang: 1 GB?
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, to be clear ** the program actually runs just fine
<Xubuntnoob> i just don't want to see the output
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, that looks like stderr, if you want to redirect that as well, use the guide i pasted and redirect stderr
<Cryptorchild> minimec, oh..well i'm sure it is
<frostburn> blackpearl1, i provided you the answer above, you need to use chown
<minimec> Cryptorchild: I see in the xorg.conf that you use standard default settings set by ubuntu. The xserver is handling everything. Now...
<AceKing> bazhang: I added the key from that link but it didn't work
<bazhang> linduxed1, should do, that or 2GB depending on how you are for space
<Cryptorchild> minimec, ok now what to do to have ati wrapper working?
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, thanks i'll have a look
<bazhang> AceKing, then try commenting it out, unless that is a crucial ppa for you
<linduxed1> bazhang: well ive got 220GB to spare...
<minimec> Cryptorchild: I remember now. We were talking about the ppa ubuntu repo of the opensource ati driver, right?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, correct
<minimec> Cryptorchild: OK. Which distro are you running? jaunty?
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<AceKing> bazhang: will do. Thank you for you help and being so patient!
<reginaldo> what program to use for burn DVD of pictures and video for DVD player?
<reginaldo> data disc for pictures?
<bazhang> reginaldo, devede should do that
<bazhang> Mystic, hi
<wbc> What the heck?
<shorterror> reginaldo, or K3B
<Eledran> what happend here?
<reginaldo> bazhang, I used devede and I burned only the video,
<Eledran> netsplit?
<bazhang> yep
<wbc> What is netsplit?
<reginaldo> bazhang, i want to burn the video and pictures together. do you know?
<Dr_Willis> !netsplit | wbc
<ubottu> wbc: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Eledran> wtf? I was on hubbard and I did not get affected by the netsplit :S
<Dr_Willis> reginaldo:  you can use devede to generate a iso image, or dvd iso 'files' then burn them all to dvd.. and then also burn whatever image/data files you also want to the same dvd.
<wbc> "just relax and enjoy the show", lol
<StrangeCharm__> i've been informed that i need a zlib before i can make something. what package should i be looking at?
<minimec> I wasn't aware of that, as I ignore joins and parts. I lost my chatpartner ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info zlib
<ubottu> Package zlib does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> reginaldo, perhaps join the pictures together into a video, or just listen to Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm__:  try apt-cache search zlib
<Cryptorchild1> minimec, sorry disconnect from server???
<mazda01> reginaldo, i chekced out kdenlive the other day and it seems very promising. it can do a whole mess of things. check it out. it's mainly like a windows movie maker program for working with captured video from a video camera but can work with everything I am pretty sure.
<Cryptorchild1> is it netsplit?
<Eledran> btw, how do you guys do to hide your real IP adress?
<minimec> Cryptorchild1: Yeah. You were victim of a netsplit, it seems.
<bazhang> !cloak > Eledran
<ubottu> Eledran, please see my private message
<mazda01> reginaldo, otherwise I use tovid_gui or devede.
<jbk`> Eledran: look at freenode sites
<ackbahr> linduxed1: Sorry : you should have as much swap as RAM, but I found that for some things in Blender, for example, more could be nice....
<Dr_Willis> I made a dvd 'slideshow' movie.. for the faimly and also put the images in jpg format on a dir - on the dvd.
<minimec> Cryptorchild1: Are you using jaunty?
<StrangeCharm__> Dr_Willis-  sadly, that returns a fair few results
<bazhang> Eledran, inquire in #freenode
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, thanks. this works fantastic.  i'm trying to troubleshoot another problem i have with similar issues, can i create filters to separate the different error messages?
<reginaldo> ok i will try . thanks
<whileimhere> how can I tell what processor I have in my machine?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, yes im using Jaunty
<Eledran> uouch, forgot to read the freenode manual :(
<Eledran> :D
<Xubuntnoob> * by similar issues, i mean similar output
<mickster04> anyone not being seen to?
<mazda01> reginaldo, i chekced out kdenlive the other day and it seems very promising. it can do a whole mess of things. check it out. it's mainly like a windows movie maker program for working with captured video from a video camera but can work with everything I am pretty sure.
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm__:  thats when you read the decriptions and fiture out what you need..     'somthing needs zlib'  is a little vague :0
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Let's check you got the right driver. https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, sure, you can use grep,   some command |grep -i "text your're searching for
<frostburn> "
<StrangeCharm__> Dr_Willis-  apparently
<Dr_Willis> zlibc - An on-fly auto-uncompressing C library
<Dr_Willis> zlibc - An on-fly auto-uncompressing C library
<Dr_Willis> looks like a winner
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> Cryptorchild: There are two solutions.
<Dr_Willis> http://drop.io/dr_willis/media/moviezlib1g - compression library - runtime
<reginaldo> mazda01 , ok I will install it
<Cryptorchild> minimec, I've download and install the driver xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.12.99+git20090629.bb04b450-0ubuntu0tormod_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> or... zlib1g - compression library - runtime
<Cryptorchild> minimec, i just don't know how to reconfigure the X to use this driver
<minimec> Cryptorchild: THat's what I would say ;)
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, sorry, what's -i?
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, ignore case
<minimec> Cryptorchild: You don't have to, as the Xserver handles everything.
<disco_stu> ping lfaraone
<jbk`> nvidia drivers problem: Guys, I think that my gfx card might be cursed or something. I've downloaded the newest nvidia drivers and after restarting the X server, the only thing that happens is black screen. I am not even able to ctrl-alt-f1-6 or anything. All I see is just black screen and I have to reboot.
<Cryptorchild> minimec, how to do that?
<jbk`> And damn, I would love to use nvidia drivers
<minimec> Cryptorchild: So you downloaded that package?
<Dr_Willis> jbk`: so the drivers in the repos did or did NOT work?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, yep
<jbk`> Dr_Willis: did not
<minimec> Cryptorchild: ok. open a terminal
<Dr_Willis> jbk`:  and your card is a ?
<jbk`> after installing them I've got a black screen
<jbk`> nvidia geforce 6600
<Cryptorchild> minimec, proceed..
<minimec> Cryptorchild: /cd Desktop
<StakOver> hi all
<Dr_Willis> seems that people always have issues with 6600 and 8600 (or was it 6800) cards....
<minimec> sudo dpkg -i xserv<tab>
<lostson> 6600 that card should work fine with the drivers in the repo's
<Dr_Willis> lostson:  thats what i was thinking also
<StakOver> I configure apt-get as like this tutorial: http://hamacker.wordpress.com/2006/12/13/configure-seu-ubuntu-para-usar-proxy-quando-estiver-usando-terminal-apt-get-e-wget/
<jbk`> lostson: well, my 6600 seems to be cursed or something
<jbk`> :/
<lostson> yeah its the 8600's and up that are a problem
<StakOver> but now it won't work
<Cryptorchild> minimec, can't get any completion..
<Xubuntnoob> what are the paste rules for this channel? if it's 1 line of code can i paste it?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, any clue?
<Dr_Willis> my 8800gtsxxx works good :)
<bazhang> Xubuntnoob, one is fine
<jbk`> well, did anyone solve this problem ?
<Xubuntnoob> thanks :D
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Maybe you stored it in your /home directory... ;) type cd ..
<jbk`> I tried googling, but didn't find anything out
<StakOver> synaptic it works... but apt-get don't...
<minimec> Cryptorchild: sudo dpkg -i xserv<tab>
<Cryptorchild> it's on home dir yes ;)
<Xubuntnoob> frostburn, would this work?  wine eve.exe | grep -i "fixme" > /home/logs/eve.log   if i want to ignore the fixme errors and have everything else goto the log?
<wng--> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 9.04 on a RAID1 setup, it doesn't seem to install grub on my disks, after a reboot I get a blinking cursor for a while and then a no bootable devices found, no grub error or anything
<Cryptorchild> minimec, ok proceed...
<frostburn> Xubuntnoob, if you want to ignore "fix me"  use grep -v "fixme"
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Logout/login. That was it ;)
<Cryptorchild> eeee, that simple
<minimec> Cryptorchild: We will see now, how good that goeas ?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, ok logout now...
<whileimhere> Bazhang: I found this about that wireless card     Linksys - 802.11g Wireless Desktop Card  Model: WMP54G | SKU: 5333445
<whileimhere> I would love to find a cheaper wireless PCI card but this is about $45.00 USD and that is the best so far I can find
<wWales> how can i change my updatemanager to look for development releases instead of stable releases (in particular the wine package)
<bazhang> wWales, add the wine repos
<bazhang> wWales, help in #winehq
<Cryptorchild> minimec, ok still got the 1024x768 res and still slow in windows
<UnderSampled> Hi
<wWales> bazhang: thanks and sorry for wrong channel
<juiCeppe> what's the name of the german ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> juiCeppe, #ubuntu-de
<whileimhere> Any have a suggestion for a wireless PCI card that is Ubuntu safe and under $45.00USD?
<juiCeppe> thx bazhang
<UnderSampled> I'm trying to install via the network following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<^rumput_kering^> assalamualaikum
<juiCeppe> whileimhere ... linksys has good ones
<bazhang> whileimhere, I can't recall the chipset of that card; a quick check on ubuntuforums should tell you chipset (ie not model name) such as ralink, atheros etc
<minimec> Cryptorchild: So Karmik Koala will probably be your friend, as there are lot of changes going on... Are you using HDMI? Try VGA if you can once
<skellington> hi i deleted my linux partition from inside winxp and now when i try to boot my computer i get grub error 22. my computer wont boot anything from usb, does anyboyd have any ideas whatsoever on what i should do? im dying here. seriously, anything.
<juiCeppe> whileimhere ... rt73 chipset should work fine with ubuntu
<UnderSampled> at the step where I am to paste the folder called "pxelinux.cfg", I am not able to because there is already an (empty) file (not folder) with that name
<Cryptorchild> im on laptop
<juiCeppe> i bought one right yesterday
<minimec> Cryptorchild: OK. I see. Do you get 3D acceleration and are you using compiz?
<th0r> skellington: boot the xp install disk, choose recovery mode, and at the prompt type 'fixmbr'
<Cryptorchild> minimec, nope
<wng--> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 9.04 on a RAID1 setup, it doesn't seem to install grub on my disks, after a reboot I get a blinking cursor for a while and then a no bootable devices found, no grub error or anything
<jbk`> so -> Is there anyone who solved the black screen problem or is it unsolve-able ?
<UnderSampled> Can I just delete the empty file? If thats so, why is it even there?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: And before you installed the ppa version the last days after your talk. How performance?
<bazhang> jbk`, with ati fglrx?
<Cryptorchild> similar to this one
<twig11> What's the best way to back up the user data on an Ubuntu 9.04 system I'm going to reinstall from the desktop CD? I have a wireless problem which I'm spent hours on this board trying to solve and I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu since I did have wireless working at one time on this system. Do I just back up the users' home folders to another drive?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, do i have to remove the driver and then install it again?
<th0r> twig11: yup....just back up the home directory
<jbk`> bazhang: with nvidia gforce 6600
<frostburn> twig11, i've done several migrations that way, back up /home and copy it back after the new install
<minimec> Cryptorchild: I am somehow a victim too of amd/ati support policy, but I can tell you, that karmic koala will probably help both of us.
<uqs> do I need libdvdcss2 to play DVD's in Ubuntu (in for example VLC)?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: No need. If the driver works, check for updates from time to time ;)
<bazhang> uqs, should do yes, go to medibuntu.org and follow the instructions there
<bazhang> jbk`, not sure, how did you install the drivers
<Cryptorchild> minimec, but current performance is too low, even i cannot play movies with normal fps
<th0r> twig11: if you had put /home in a separate partition you wouldn't even have to do that. Since you are doing a new install consider doing that as well
<Cryptorchild> and the resolution is only maxed at 1024x768
<jbk`> bazhang: using ubuntu's "hardware update" or something like that
<twig11> frostburn: th0r: I'm not completely comfortable with the way permissions work; are permissions going to need lots of fiddling with when I reimport the data?
<jbk`> it offered me a few versions of drivers, so I downloaded the 180 one
<Cryptorchild> minimec, is there a way to override the X to use the driver?
<klown> I'm getting a mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.107:/shares/Main/ trying to mount a NAS, anyone have any ideas how ti fix this issue?
<bazhang> jbk`, which one was recommended for that card
<skellington> th0r: can i put the recovery disk on a usb drive>
<jbk`> 180
<th0r> twig11: if you are going to back it up to an ntfs or fat drive probably. If you back it up to an ext3 or ext4 drive then the permissions shoujld be ok
<th0r> skellington: not that I am aware of...xp requires the cd
<bazhang> jbk`, and you have run nvidia-settings after a reboot?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: You have to search the net then for your specific card. I don't knos your card. I have a x1250, which starts to be better (even good on media play). www.phoronix.com is a good start.
<jbk`> yes
<frostburn> twig11, they may, you may want to copy out your /etc/passwd  and take note of the user ids so they'll line up in the new install
<jbk`> after running nvidia-settings, it overwrites the xorg.conf
<twig11> th0r: I actually backed up the two users' home folders individually. And I think it's probably a fat drive.
<jbk`> and after the overwriting of xorg.conf, I restart the X server, but when I start it again, all I see is a black screen
<jbk`> and I can't go to any terminal anymore
<frostburn> jbk`, when that happens, i usually ssh in and restart the service
<moncky> twig11: I have had to do  a chown -R before even thought the username ect were the same, but that in iteself is not a big hassle
<AJC_Z0> Standard 9.04 install, recently booted was playing sounds just fine for an hour or so and after a couple of volume changes (master via panel app) has now stopped. All volume settings are on full, but still no sound, Suggestions for (re)starting it?
<jbk`> frostburn: well, I am able to restart the service, but I have to use the old xorg.conf
<twig11> frostburn: you're saying copy all the contents of /etc/passwd and replace the user ids in it after the system's reinstalled?
<jbk`> with disabled driver "nvidia"
<jbk`> and enabled driver "nv"
<frostburn> AJC_Z0, try a sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<aaronvarghese> im gona kill yafray
<aaronvarghese> whos with me
<Cryptorchild> minimec, ok thanks for the help
<Oceanic> AJC_Z0 try typing alsamixer into terminal and see if there is anything on mute
<moncky> AJC_Z0: have you tried reloading ALSA
<frostburn> jbk`, how old is the video card?  Older cards arent supported by the newer nvidia binaries
<jbk`> frostburn: it's nvidia geforce 6600
<aaronvarghese> ok then
<aaronvarghese> lets !killll!|||
<UnderSampled> Hello?
<jbk`> it's not that old and it's even written in the description that 6600 is supported
<Ti-dev> Hi, I'm trying to build mesa in Jaunty to rectify a prob, but when I try "make linux-dri-x86" it returns "make: Nothing to be done for `linux-dri-x86' ". Any help?
<frostburn> twig11, yes, if worse comes to worse, you can recursively set the owner/group by doing a chown -R username:username /home/username
<aaronvarghese> join/#yafray
<aaronvarghese> join/#yafaray
<frostburn> jbk`, the default restricted driver didn't work?
<jbk`> exactly
<klown> I'm getting a mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.107:/shares/Main/ trying to mount a NAS, anyone have any ideas how ti fix this issue?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: No Problem. Remember. You are using the 'bleeding edge' developper snapshot of the opensource ati driver now. No need to step bakc. Maybe you can configure it a little better.
<frostburn> jbk`, hmm, that's pretty odd, i'd check out the ubuntu forums to see if anyone else is having the same issues that you are with that videocard/chipset
<bazhang> aaronvarghese, stop that
<Cryptorchild> minimec, sure, i'll keep searching for further dev
<Ti-dev> anyone?
<twig11> frostburn: I'm pretty new to this. Do you mind giving me the command for printing the contents of /etc/psswd to a file if that's what I should do?
<UnderSampled> Can anyone help me?
<AJC_Z0> frostburn: No effect with "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" while playing the sound test in System > Sound
<frostburn> Ti-dev, is there a config file?  ./configure
<moncky> twig11: less /etc/passwd
<uqs> bazhang, thank you for the tip about medibuntu :]
<th0r> twig11: that won't do any good...the passwords are hashed
<AJC_Z0> Oceanic: Nothing muted or down in alsamixer
<AJC_Z0> moncky: How do I reload ALSA?
<sonism> !ask |UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moncky> twig11: that will just print to screen
<UnderSampled> sonism: I did
<twig11> th0r: frostburn said I needed the user ids. They aren't hashed are they?
<Ti-dev> frostburn, I'm following a howto and in that I did use "./configure" I'm like half way through and it says to make "linux-dri-x86" after configuring it. I did so but i get that error :(
<frostburn> twig11, cat /etc/passwd     you'll want to check out the man page as well for this man passwd
<th0r> twig11: true....those are clear
<grawity> frostburn: you probably mean man 5 passwd
<UnderSampled> I'm trying to install via the network following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot at the step where I am to paste the folder called "pxelinux.cfg", I am not able to because there is already an (empty) file (not folder) with that name. Can I just delete the empty file? If thats so, why is it even there?
<frostburn> th0r, twig11, they are hashed
<grawity> Only passwords are hashed.
<piken> hey all
<frostburn> grawity, yes, twig11 man 5 passwd
<grawity> (And hidden in /etc/shadow.)
<moncky> twig11: no they are not, its username:x:UID:GID::path
<klown> I'm getting a mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.107:/shares/Main/ trying to mount a NAS, anyone have any ideas how ti fix this issue? (i hate to keep asking, but im out of ideas)
<th0r> frostburn: the userid isn't hashed it is clear text, but the group id isn't in there.
<bullgard4> What keyboard command will change the value of 'Card:' in the ncurses display of alsamixer?
<piken> I am runing Juanty, but need for a software package an older version of libssl. Juanty has 0.9.8, but for the app I need 0.9.7. Is there a way to install 0.9.7 with out killing the 0.9.8 install?
<grawity> th0r: it _always_ is there.
<grawity> th0r: can you paste one line from /etc/passwd?
<th0r> steve:x:1000:1000:Steve Nye,,,,:/home/steve:/bin/bash
<frostburn> Ti-dev, which howto are you following? can you paste the error message that you're seeing?
<Construct> anyone know about a error installing war3 on ubuntu 9.04 error "0x00000015: Not ready" (it cant read cd after starting install proccess)
<grawity> th0r: so username is "steve", password is in another file, UID is 1000, GID is 1000, real name is "Steve Nye", homedir is /home/steve.
<sonism> ^rumput_kering^ : wa 'alaikumsalam warrahmatullahiwabarakatuh
<grawity> th0r: Both UID and GID are 1000.
<echosystm> anyone able to help me install ubuntu from USB?
<twig11> frostburn: so the line I need looks like "anthony:x:1000:1000:Anthony,,,:/home/anthony:/bin/bash?
<echosystm> need alt cd
<bazhang> sonism, ^rumput_kering^ english here
<uqs> bazhang: it didn't. eventhough I have VLC and libdvdcss2 the image is scrambled and the movie won't play correctly
<echosystm> but the wiki only provides directions for the normal cd ;(
<grawity> twig11: what do you need, anyway?
 * grawity scrolls up.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats uqs please read this
<Ahmad> amsn he dont have plus like live messenger pilus ?
<Ahmad> plus*?
<sonism> bazhang: sorry man just answaring this guys hello :)
<th0r> grawity: yeah, forgot there is a <username> group
<grawity> Ahmad: no.
<Ahmad> ok 10x
<UbuntuUser> hi
<twig11> grawity: I'm backing up my home folder to a fat drive and frostburn says I might want the userids in order to get permissions working when I import from the backup.
<Ti-dev> frostburn: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building | Error = "make: Nothing to be done for `linux-dri-x86' "
<UbuntuUser> anyone know how to add gnome-panel. after update it was dissapeared
<mcphail> twig11: why are you backing up to fat????
<grawity> twig11: when you copy something to a FAT drive, it loses all permissions and owner and group.
<grawity> twig11: unless you use 'tar' or something like that, of course.
<twig11> mcphail: newbies don't know any better.
<Paddy_NI> UbuntuUser: do you currently have a panel?
<uqs> bazhang, I alreadu have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed
<mcphail> twig11: honestly, do use something else to save a wrold of pain
<UbuntuUser> no i have not.
<Paddy_NI> UbuntuUser: can you open a terminal window?
<klown> I'm getting a mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.107:/shares/Main/ trying to mount a NAS, anyone have any ideas how ti fix this issue?
<Ti-dev> frostburn, in the mesa dir, I executed a file called "autogen.sh" and it seems to have compiled
<shiznebit> in ktorrent RSS how do I exclude a "String Matching"
<minimec> UbuntuUser: Check if you can start it with <alt>F2 gnome-panel
<bazhang> uqs, and libdvdread3 is installed?
<grawity> twig11: anyway, when you restore the files, you can just do "ls -l" on a user's directory, note the UID shown, then just add a new user with the same UID.
<Paddy_NI> minimec: I dont think alt+f2 works unless there is a panel to begin with
<UbuntuUser> yes i can
<Paddy_NI> ah then type gnome-panel
<frostburn> Ti-dev, ah ok... are you in the correct directory for compiling?
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, sure it does
<grawity> Paddy_NI: Compiz has Alt+F2 too.
<minimec> UbuntuUser: If not... <alt>F2 gnome-terminal, then sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Paddy_NI> grawity: ah cool
<bjorkintosh> why does ubuntu have seizures?
<minimec> UbuntuUser: So you can do <alt>F2?
<sonism> ﻿UbuntuUser: type gnome-panel
<grawity> Paddy_NI: It's in CCSM's "Gnome Compatibility" section.
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, elaborate
<twig11> mcphail: I don't have much choice at the moment. The drive I'm backing up to has other things on it and I can't empty it and reformat.
<bjorkintosh> it seems to be doing something with my harddrive and won't let me do anything else.
<Ti-dev> well the mesa dir happens to be in my home folder...
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, open a terminal and type : top
<mcphail> twig11: how much data are you backing up?
<Paddy_NI> grawity: excellent.. glad to hear it does not depend on having a panel any more
<frostburn> Ti-dev, you'll also want to check in with xorg on compiling these modules.
<bjorkintosh> bazhang, it will not let me do ANYTHING!
<bjorkintosh> including opening a terminal to type 'top'
<UbuntuUser> sonism: is absent in system
<grawity> Paddy_NI: It does - if Compiz crashes :)
<Ti-dev> frostburn, oh ok..thanks :D
<frostburn> twig11, backup /home using tar and file permissions will be saved
<minimec> UbuntuUser: If not... <alt>F2 gnome-terminal, then sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Paddy_NI> grawity: of course :)
<twig11> mcphail: only about 30 Gig
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, when did this start
 * grawity once had to write "compiz --replace" by copypasting with the mouse ._.
<mcphail> twig11: too big for a single file/tar archive then :(
<bjorkintosh> approximately 10 minutes ago.
<sonism> ﻿UbuntuUser: try to install it back
<aaronvarghese> PLEASE
<bjorkintosh> the last time it happened i rebooted.
<aaronvarghese> i need help
<aaronvarghese> my ubuntu has shut down
<aaronvarghese> please
<aaronvarghese> help me
<FloodBot1> aaronvarghese: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaronvarghese> oh please help me please
<bazhang> aaronvarghese, dont flood
<UbuntuUser> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, what preceded the problems in question
<write2copy> aaronvarghese, all good things come in patience :)
<bjorkintosh> bazhang, nothing.
<Pici> !helpme | aaronvarghese
<grawity> UbuntuUser: gnome-panel --replace
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bjorkintosh> it just seems to do that whenever i'm not looking.
<Impy> Hi could someone help me please? I'm trying to record stuff with my microphone but everytime i tick capture and go back into volume controls it's unselected again. :(
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, sounds like an overheating issue then
<bjorkintosh> perhaps it doesn't like the 640M ram i've given it.
<aaronvarghese> my system has only 5 secs to stay at ubuntu im using wubi please help
<aaronvarghese> my system has only 5 secs to stay at ubuntu im using wubi please help
<bjorkintosh> bazhang, i've had the machine for 5 years and i have NEVER encountered an overheating issue
<write2copy> Impy: what software are you using to capture, and what audio card?
<Impy> i'm using audacity
<minimec> UbuntuUser: ok. <alt><ctrl>F1, login normally, then sudo apt-get install gnome-panel, then exit, then <alt>F7, logout graphic session.
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, well without more info, no real way to help; 'having seziures' is not descriptive
<uqs> bazhang, libdvdread4 is installed
<bjorkintosh> i can't get into it to find out what's going on or i'd have more info.
<kelli> how do i change lots of file names fast?
<twig11> grawity: What I've done so far is to individually back up the two user directories from /home. Will I be able to bring them back and drop them in /home after I reinstall? or do I have to back up /home as a whole?
<bjorkintosh> it takes 5 minutes to move the mouse 1 inch
<bazhang> uqs, all dvd's or just a select few
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, what about running a livecd
<Impy> write2copy i'm using audacity (http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=43cc11c74bf474b04b68f28b9c41cfaedb41bbff)
<klown> I'm getting a mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.107:/shares/Main/ trying to mount a NAS, anyone have any ideas how ti fix this issue?
<bjorkintosh> livecd works fine, but it won't tell me what triggers these seizures.
<write2copy> Impy: known problem in audacity, also the volume controls of line-in are in conflict with those of the original OS audio controls
<write2copy> atleast it's like that on XP
<uqs> bazhang, I have only tried with one. so others may work? I'll try some others
<bjorkintosh> i was wondering if there were some disk i/o services i might look to kill
<frostburn> klown, it looks like it's not authenticating
<Impy> write2copy the thing is it was working the other day :(
<Ti-dev> frostbite, I compiled the "autogen.sh" file and it generated a "configure" file within the mesa folder as you asked. I compiled that and then tried make and then make linux-dri-x86 and it's working! :D Thanks...coz you mentioned the "configure" I thought of trying autogen :D Now I just have to pray it comes the way it's supposed to :)
<klown> frostburn: theres no password, or username required.
<bazhang> uqs, that is odd; very few dvd's have a new copy/protection scheme that will not allow play
<write2copy> Impy: are you trying to record through line-in?
<mcphail> bjorkintosh: are you running tracker or beagle?
<Ti-dev> *frostburn
<bjorkintosh> i don't know. i'll find out shortly after the reboot.
<bjorkintosh> what are those?
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, try restarting in safe mode
<frostburn> Ti-dev, most excellent, lets hope the module works
<Impy> write2copy nope through the microphone, the microphone plays back sound if i blow into it or tap it
<mcphail> bjorkintosh: indexing services.
<Ti-dev> yup :D
<bjorkintosh> if it's part of the default install, then i most likely am.
<kelli> anyone know i can change lots of files names fast
<nanotube> hi, question about webcams: so, if i want a simple webcam that "just works (tm)" with ubuntu, what would I get? any personal recommendations? (i know there's a compatibility list for webcams out there, but i was hoping for some individual recommendations)
<ILman> hello
<ILman> i need help..
<nanotube> kelli: rename
<write2copy> Impy: is the mic built-in ?
<Impy> write2copy nope it's a plug in one
<write2copy> Impy: ok, go to audio controls and see if the line-in / microphone is set to max (if not, set it to max)
<nanotube> kelli: "man rename" for details
<uqs> bazhang, very weird. The Matrix worked just fine, but another pretty old DVD (The Chronicles of Riddick: Dark Fury) didn't work at all
<Pici> !ask | Impy
<ubottu> Impy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laeg> i reinstalled my root partition including ssh and openssh-server and now when i try to ssh to localhost i'm told: RSA host key for m.y.i.p has changed and you have requested strict checking. - how can i remedy this?
<Pici> Impy: sorry, mistab
<klien001> test
<nanotube> ILman: shoot...
 * UnderSampled asks again
<Pici> ILman: Just ask your question (on one line!) to the channel and someone will answer.
<UnderSampled> I'm trying to install via the network following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot at the step where I am to paste the folder called "pxelinux.cfg", I am not able to because there is already an (empty) file (not folder) with that name. Can I just delete the empty file? If thats so, why is it even there?
<Impy> write2copy they're turned up max
<kelli> nanotube, i have 4 folders and wont to merge into on but have same names
<ILman> i would like
<grawity> laeg: this time, run ssh-keygen -R m.y.i.p
<ILman> private talk
<ILman> its okay ?
<bazhang> uqs, could be a scratch or dust (if very old)
<ikonia> ILman: best to ask in the channel
<ILman> well
<bazhang> ILman, ask here on one line
<grawity> laeg: next time, backup /etc/ssh/ssh_host_*
<write2copy> Impy: are you sure the 'Record on sound' option is turned off in Audacity?
<ILman> i have just installed
<ILman> the Ubuntu
<klown> frostburn: without a username and password being required..is there any reason i would be getting that nfs error?
<bazhang> !enter | ILman
<ubottu> ILman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ILman> and i am using it
<Impy> write2copy yeah it's off
<bazhang> ILman, ONE line
<ILman> okay
<frostburn> klown, not sure, i haven't used nfs in a long while, what's the exact error you're seeing?
<ILman> guide me, what should i do now ?
<sonism> bazhang: ILman :D
<nanotube> kelli: are the files with the same names the /same file/, and you want to remove duplicates, or are they different, and you want to rename them? if they are dupes, you can use "fdupes" to find duplicate files. if they are not the same and you want to rename... i'm afraid you have to resort to some basic shell scripting.
<ILman> how can i check my free space ?
<klown> frostburn:  mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.107:/shares/Main/
<grawity> ILman: df -h
<ILman> how i get the shell ?
<nanotube> ILman: ah, so you are looking for some ubuntu tutorials, then :)
<laeg> grawity: i have the public and private key saved, can i import them or is that what your command will do?
<ILman> no
<uqs> bazhang, no. I've used the DVD maybe once or twice before. Oh well, won't watch many dvds when in ubuntu anyway. Thanks for the help bazhang
<Lantizia> I've purged networkmanager from my system and put it back, YET the settings are still there - does anyone know where nm keeps it's settings so I can blast them to pieces!?
<frostburn> klown, is the nfs server set up correctly?  does it have an allow from all or that ip?
<ILman> i would like to talk with someone on private
<nanotube> ILman: to start a shell, go applications -> accessories -> terminal
<grawity> laeg: the _server_ has its own set of keys, located in /etc/ssh
<nanotube> ILman: command to check disk space is "df"
<frostburn> df -h
<write2copy> Impy: hmm, I can't really see where the problem lies, can you try to do the same under winXP?
<bazhang> uqs, you may consider ripping then
<AJC_Z0> frostburn, Oceanic, moncky: Thanks for your suggestions. Any other things worth trying? FWIW, in the past logging out and back in has caused sound to start working
<ILman> i am getting alot of numbers
<ILman> which one is my total free space ?
<AJC_Z0> I would prefer not to have to do that
<uqs> bazhang, sure. if I feel the urge to watch that particual movie and can't get it from the net :9
<klown> frostburn: in my /etc/hosts.allow I have 'ALL:LOCAL"
<nanotube> ILman: free space is listed in the "available" column
<klown> frostburn: I'm not sure if this is correct, I am still trying to learn.
<frostburn> AJC_Z0, i've experienced the same thing with sound
<ILman> can someone talks with me on private ?
<frostburn> klown, what about /etc/exports ?
<ILman> i got it but where is the sum ?
<ILman> total free space ?
<nanotube> ILman: if you have multiple partitions, each partition gets its own number
<grawity> ILman: df -h /
<ILman> i did it
<nanotube> ILman: ehrm... add them up yourself. :)
<klown> frostburn: if it isnt another pc, is a line in /etc/exports required?  if so, how exactly would I put it in there.
<grawity> ILman: do it again with a slash after it
<grawity> nanotube: bad idea, as there are a few tmpfs and similar filesystems that share space.
<ILman> and now what ?
<ILman> df -h\
<nanotube> grawity: true... would the "df /" show sum for all filesystems, even if there are other mount points?
<klown> frostburn: the reason I ask, is because im not "exporting" to another device, im trying to "import" i guess.
<grawity> ILman: df -h /
<nanotube> ILman: forward slash
<grawity> ILman: NOT df -h\
<ILman> okay
<ILman> its written
<ILman> 203mb
<ILman> but its impossible
 * grawity leaves before his IQ drops more.
<frostburn> klown, afaik, yes it's required, check out man exports   and I hate doing this, but check out the google http://www.google.com/search?q=nfs+exports&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a     like i said, it's been a long while since i've used nfs, i've used samba for security
<sonism> ILman: why would that it be impossible?
<twig11> grawity: just want to know if I'm going to be really really sorry if I copied my two user directories separately out of /home to a fat drive or should I start over? The filesystem on the drive isn't really able to be changed right now unless I partition it, which I don't know how to do. Can I just go ahead as I am and come back here for help with permissions afterward or is that asking for trouble?
<klown> frostburn: afaik?  I will attempt to re-read what I can, see if the /etc/exports will help me out
<ILman> cause i should have somehting like 70G free
<th0r> twig11: no problem...you can copy the directories back into /home when you are ready. But you will have problems with p;ermissions since you are using a fat drive
<nanotube> ILman: copypaste  your full output of just plain "df -h" into the pastebin
<frostburn> klown, afaik, as far as i know.   last time i set up nfs, /etc/exports needed to be configured on the host server
<bucky> ILman: you didn't partition right, you mounted the wrong partition to / or logs filled you drive
<nanotube> ILman: pastebin is at paste.ubuntu.com
<sonism> ILman: i can't understand you, pastebin pls....
<AJC_Z0> frostburn: Glad I'm not alone. I've had problems with sound not working in feisty which turned out to be one the umpteen volume controls being too low, but not seen (heard?) sound just stop working like this
<ILman> i use 2 pc's
<ILman> then i cant much past it
<twig11> th0r: are the problems I have likely to be fixable by a newbie with a little coaching from the friendly board?
<klown> frostburn: thanks for the help :)
<ILman> but it works faster
<ILman> well how can i here music ?
<ILman> listen to *
<th0r> twig11: yeah...they shouldn't be too hard. But consider making /home a separate partition when you reinstall so you avoid this in the future
<hubert__> hello
<th0r> twig11: are you sure /home is NOT separate now?
<twig11> th0r: Pretty sure. But how do I find out?
<UnderSampled> Can anyone help me?
<twig11> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frostburn> twig11, mount
<marek__> helow
<th0r> twig11: in a terminal type 'df -h'. There should be an entry for '/', and if /home is a separate partition there will be a separate line for /home
<frostburn> if it's separate it'll display there
<marek__> elo
<hwilde> why would ndiswrapper break my soundcard?
<marek__> jest tu kto?
<marek__> i don't now :))
<bazhang> marek__, #ubuntu-pl
<arf_stoned> arf_stoned
<marek__> what?
<nickolaus> I am trying to format and external hard drive to NTFS in ubuntu and i seem to be running into a wall. The hard drive is currently formatted to ext3. I tried gparted but i'm not seeing an option to format. There is a "Format to" option but it's greyed out.
<bazhang> marek__, /join #ubuntu-pl
<sonism> ILman: i think that's not relevant with your previous question. one question at one time pls....
<minimec> nickolaus: You have to unmount the partition first.
<twig11> th0r: frostburn: doesn't look like /home is a separate partition. I did the default install to start with.
<th0r> nickolaus: try deleting the ext3 partition and then defining a new ntfs partition
<Rabbitssoftworks> Help
<frostburn> !ask | Rabbitssoftworks
<ubottu> Rabbitssoftworks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Rabbitssoftworks, need a question
<th0r> twig11: then the copies you have will be ok...just require a little tweaking once you  get them back in place
<twig11> th0r: so I'll pop in my shiny 9.04 disc from Canonical...
<dlord> Is there a way I can boot to a command prompt from a Live CD?
<marek__> o czym wy tu gadacie?
<th0r> twig11: you can reinstall, define yourself as a user just like you did before, and make sure to install xchat so you can get back here
<bazhang> marek__, english here; #ubuntu-pl for Polish
<nickolaus> th0r i got it to allow me to use "Format to" but NTFS is also greyed out.
<bazhang> marek__, /join #ubuntu-pl
<th0r> nickolaus: you might not have ntfs-3g installed.
<twig11> th0r: actually, I can stay here the whole time. I'm online with my laptop, not the ubuntu system.
<th0r> nickolaus: do you have a windows partition on the computer as well....would actually be better to format ntfs in windows if you can
<sonism> ﻿dlord: what command promt? of the installed system?
<nickolaus> th0r i do
<th0r> nickolaus: you might also prefer to settle for vfat instead of ntfs
<dlord> sonism: Instead of booting into the gui I would like to go to the command line.
<twig11> th0r: That's the reason I'm reinstalling, actually. I hit an impasse where iwconfig wouldn't save my ESSID for a wireless network no matter what I did. I had kevdog and gogeta at the end of their ropes. gogeta said reinstall the #*/@%& thing and I really don't know what else to do. I spent hours and hours on it and it seems like something's corrupted.
<nickolaus> th0r i have to do alot of windows backups so i thought i would just go with ntfs to avoid problems.
<th0r> nickolaus: probably a good idea....but I would do the format in windows if that option is available
<minimec> twig11: You could configure it the old debian way in /etc/network/interfaces with the iwconfig commands. Your choice...
<sonism> ﻿dlord: just press CTRL+ALT+F1 at the gui logon
<UnderSampled> Hello?
<charnel> does anyone knows how to edit $PATH ?
<charnel> I want to remove some addresses from the $PATH variable
<dlord> sonism: My problem is I can't get that far.  The video driver is not loading, and for some reason the Live CD is trying to use my Hard Drive which I need to re-partition because it got hosed.
<Mandrake6> \join #ubuntu-br
<twig11> minimec: Don't worry, I DID do it with iwconfig commands. and more iwconfig. and dhclient. over and over. doesn't work. And I did have it working earlier. I've given up.
<charnel> does anyone knows how to edit the $PATH ?
<th0r> charnel: you don't edit it, you redefine it. If you want to remove some portion, you just set PATH=<whatever is left>
<minimec> so... reinstall the #*/@%& thing ;)
<frostburn> charnel, PATH is defined in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<charnel> i dont have a .bash.profile
<twig11> th0r: I'll need some help on configuring /home as a separate partition, I think. I'm booting from the desktop cd now...
<th0r> twig11: how much disk space do you have for ubuntu, and how much memory
<th0r> twig11: when it gets to the partitioning choose to do a custom partition
<twig11> th0r: about 70 Gig, nothing on it but ubuntu, I think 512 M RAM
<TSlackM> where can i find the .lircrc file i need to edit to get rhythmbox to work with lirc?
<th0r> twig11: ok....I would suggest 15G for /, 1.5G for swap (a little large but what the heck) and the remainder for /home
<slogum> yo
<dgandhi1> I'm trying to back up a website which is encoded in utf-16, The obvious choice, wget, does not seem to be able to deal with non-ascii encoded html, any leads would be appreciated.
<th0r> twig11: actually, make that 1G for swap
<twig11> th0r: okay
<twig11> it's still loading
<sonism> ﻿dlord: so, you get stucked when using LiveCD?
<th0r> twig11: np
<twig11> This board is awesome, by the way.
<frostburn> dgandhi1, try curl
<slogum> test
<dlord> sonism: Right. I select the "Try Ubuntu" Selection then it starts throwing errors that it can't access the /dev/sda4
<slogum> .
<sonism> ﻿dgandhi1: try it using rsync
<twig11> th0r: okay, the option I want is "Specify partitions manually (advanced) ?
<th0r> twig11: right
<th0r> twig11: first set up a 15GB partition with a mount point of '/'
<dgandhi1> frostburn: I didn't see options for recursion in the curl man page
<th0r> twig11: you can use either ext3 or ext4...your choice. I used ext4 with no problems, but some people are still a little gunshy about it and prefer ext3
<dgandhi1> sonism: can I rsync over http?
<charnel> one more question . editing .profile is just for editing the $PATH right ? Does it do anything more . Iwant to make the cakephp console running in Ubuntu. I installed the package but it is out of date .
<charnel> So I am trying to install it manually
<twig11> th0r: New partition table?
<th0r> twig11: the whole drive is for ubuntu, right?
<sonism> dgandhi: you can rsync using the combination of rsync server and ssh server
<twig11> th0r: yep
<th0r> twig11: then yes, new partition table
<frostburn> dgandhi1, i'm not sure if there is one
<dgandhi1> sonism: the site in on a server without shell access, I'm trying to back it up to my local ubuntu machine.
<frostburn> CharelB, .bash_profile is invoked whenever a new bash shell is opened, it can control any aspect of the shell such as environmental variables, like path, or run scripts
<th0r> twig11: you realize that as we speak there are three or four others trying frantically to keep up, and half a dozen more taking notes furiously for when they install ubuntu <smile>
<Hilikus> hey guys, whats the difference between alsa and pulseaudio
<twig11> th0r: fun
<frostburn> th0r, twig11, log #ubuntu, grep later =]
<th0r> twig11: second partition will be 1GB for swap, so no mount point is defined
<twig11> th0r: okay location beginning, ext3, type Primary, mount point /
<minerva> hey all - i need some help with my computer... my sound is not working - i am new to this.... but i cannot get any sound at all to work
<marcel_> hello, i want to enable anonymous user access to my cvs server, how can i do this?
<th0r> twig11: sounds good
<th0r> twig11: 15gb, right?
<charnel> I am editign the $PATH but it stil does not work
<th0r> twig11: just got dropped...hope you are still there
<twig11> th0r: 15000 M?
<sonism> dgandhi1: well, that's to bad... rsync is the tool you want for good reliability in backup operation... try other mirror that serve rsync....
<th0r> twig11: right
<minimec> minerva: That doesn't sound good... Is that a clean install you did? And what Distro? Jaunty?
<th0r> twig11: close enough <smile>
<UnderSampled> is there a way to convert a normal 9.04 install over to the lpia architecture?
<fccf> marcel_: read this howto http://bobbyallen.wordpress.com/2006/12/29/how-to-setup-anonymous-cvs-access-on-ubuntu-server-606/
<twig11> th0r: new partition. size in M
<th0r> twig11: second partition is swap...rules say 1.5 times ram size, but make it an even 1G
<marcel_> fccf, i tried that but that doesnt work
<twig11> th0r: That isn't exactly 1000 Mb is it?
<da-playaz> hi
<th0r> twig11: and all you need to do is define it as swap...everything else will be taken care of
<da-playaz> :)
<th0r> twig11: right...1024M is 1G
<da-playaz> hi
<balloooza> da-playaz: hi
<da-playaz> balloooza: nice to meet you
<twig11> th0r: Use as: swap area
<th0r> twig11: right
<twig11> th0r: beginning
<da-playaz> its my first time here
<reginaldo> I am not able to burn a picture dvd for dvd player, I got all the burners programs already
<th0r> twig11: yeah should be oik
<twig11> th0r: okay done
<da-playaz> who can help me to configure my ubuntu on my laptop
<th0r> twig11: third partition is whatever is left for /home...again, either ext3 or ext4, your choice
<minerva> yes a clean install but i dont know what distro or jaunty are... sorry im a noob with this on all levels
<da-playaz> I need help
<balloooza> da-playaz: I can help
<shivek> Hi everyone !
<bucky> marcel_: you can't log in as anonymous user from a remote host?
<twig11> th0r: Mount point: /home
<th0r> twig11: right. and on the next screen make sure everything is ok...there won't be another chance to get this right
<marcel_> bucky, i have my own cvs server, i want to enable anonymous access
<da-playaz> balloooza: it would be very friendly if you could help me
<bucky> marcel_: so you don't have anonymous access from localhost?
<reginaldo> anyone can help me to burn a picture dvd?
<balloooza> da-playaz: do you mean configure as in install, or get the drivers, software et ceter
<Hilikus> whats the difference between alsa and pulseaudio
<twig11> th0r:
<marcel_> bucky, no
<twig11> oops
<Hilikus> and which one is better
<shivek> I'm planning to convert my home pc into a web server. How much would it affect my computer's performance. Any idea ! ?
<da-playaz> I let install ubuntu on my computer 3 days ago but I need programms
<Hilikus> shivek: depends on traffic probably
<da-playaz> software etc. and everything what I need
<mcphail> shivek: depends how popular your website is
<minimec> minerva: Can you open a terminal <alt>F2 gnome-terminal and type lspci | grep audio in it?
<bucky> marcel_: is the cvs server running?
<newuser007> hi can anybody help me to install nmap
<balloooza> da-playaz: so you are talking about windows alternitives
<frostburn> shivek, not hard at all, performance loss would be dependent on what you're hosting and to how many people access it at the same time
<da-playaz> I dont know to use ubuntu
<marcel_> bucky, yes, i can login with a user and password, but not with anonymous
<Hilikus> shivek: and what kind of website
<Hilikus> shivek: and what kind of hardware
<da-playaz> no I am now ubuntu irc
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ da-playaz read this then
<AJC_Z0> frostburn, Oceanic, moncky: What part of this fixed it I can't say, but I added "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop enable=1 index=0" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and ran "sudo alsa force-reload", then sound came back
<da-playaz> and I use ubuntu now
<sonism> ﻿newuser007: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Tetracomm> Does anyone here know how to deal with Ebooks? I have one without a clickable table of contents (index) and I really can't deal with that.
<bazhang> da-playaz, ask a question then, all on ONE line
<balloooza> da-playaz: so, what is your question,
<newuser007> sonism: its not work
<twig11> th0r: /dev/sda1  ext3 mount point / size 15002 MB; /dev/sda5 type swap, size 1019 MB; /dev/sda6, type ext3, mount point /home, 64000 MB.
<da-playaz> bazhang: ok I am just reading
<frostburn> AJC_Z0, excellent, you may want to document that in the forums or wiki
<Ti-dev> frostburn, I compiled linux-dri-x86 but got some error messages. So I tried linux-dri. No go :(
<mcphail> Tetracomm: the program lablelled "ebook reader" on the UNR handles .epub files with TOC fine
<shivek> Hi likus: I've a custom Pc .2gigs ram 160 gigs hard disk core2duo2.53  And i plan to host a personal website.
<sonism> ﻿newuser007: what did it say?
<Tetracomm> mcphail: This is a PDF. :(
<mcphail> Tetracomm: not at that computer just now so I don't know the name of the package
<minerva> ok - nothing happened...
<diddy> my netstat is showing tons of ports established/listening to python. How can I find out what program that is?
<da-playaz> my desktop is so simple and I want have an exciting desktop
<th0r> twig11: looks good, but let's talk about it a minute. I set aside 35GB for my / but now am really sorry. With all my -devs and everything I am only using about 6.5GB. So 15GB should be fine...but if you want to make any changes now is the itme to do it
<da-playaz> and I want have fun with my ubuntu
<mcphail> Tetracomm: most PDF readers should be able to click on links from a PDF if it has been constructed correctly
<bazhang> !themes | da-playaz check here
<ubottu> da-playaz check here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<purefusion> the usb-creator confuses me
<da-playaz> so tell me please how can I get my fun on ubuntu
<Tetracomm> mcphail: Well Evince and Adobe don't.
<shivek> da-playaz: Try compiz fusion
<Paddy_NI_> !details | purefusion
<ubottu> purefusion: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mcphail> Tetracomm: the PDF prob hasn't been created with hyperlinks
<UnderSampled> could someone please help me with installing over the network?
<Tetracomm> What is wrong with the person that created it.
<Hilikus> shivek: you'll be fine then
<reginaldo> how to make picture dvd?
<Hilikus> shivek: what kind of website
<CaptainMorgan> 5
<purefusion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/usb-creator - it doesn't say how to tell it which usb drive I want to use
<da-playaz> shivek: ok I will try it but I dont know how to install this themes or software on ubuntu
<Hilikus> shivek: specifically, mysql access? php?
<minimec> minerva: use my nick at the beginning of your post... So type lspci in the terminal and use paste.ubuntu.com to copy paste the results.
<balloooza> shivek: I think that is overkill, I use a 800 MHz 368MB memory, it is fine for web server, and I run ubuntu server 8.04, with this web administration called ebox, if you would like, we can take this to server (#ubuntu-server)
<twig11> th0r: What sort of things would I be doing that could fill up the space on / ?
<bazhang> da-playaz, then you need to do some reading first.
<mcphail> Tetracomm: the PDF file would have to be created with links/anchors like a web page for that sort of thing to work. Sounds like your file hasn't been
<balloooza> Hilikus: do you think that is best for ubuntu-server?
<twig11> th0r: remembering that I'm not what you'd probably consider a power user.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community http://wiki.ubuntu.com da-playaz
<Ti-dev> frostburn, make[3]: *** [dri2.o] Error 1 | make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/hat3t0b3idl3/mesa/src/glx/x11' | make[2]: *** [subdirs] Error 1 | make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hat3t0b3idl3/mesa/src' | make[1]: *** [default] Error 1 | make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/hat3t0b3idl3/mesa' | make: *** [linux-dri] Error 2
<th0r> twig11: not much....all the software you install via synaptic goes there, but all your personal stuff goes in /home...so like I said...with everything I installed I still only used 6.5GB so for you 15GB should be plenty
<shivek> balloooza: Yes take it to that server
<frostburn> diddy, what's the exact line?
<Anirban1987> when I am pinging an ip address I am getting result but I am unable to ping site such as google.com
<Hilikus> balloooza: what is?
<Ti-dev> (I use the pipe "|" as line break)
<diddy> frostburn: Too many to list.
<frostburn> Ti-dev, that means it didn't compile, the line above that should tell you what file it failed on
<frostburn> diddy, can you paste bin one or two?
<firecrotch> Anirban1987: Sounds like your DNS server is not set up properly
<da-playaz> ok I want to get as theme azanis gnome and I pressed on bottom but it opens only the pic there is no download link
<Ti-dev> frostburn, you mean the line above the whole thing I printed now?
<firecrotch> Anirban1987: or not responding, or something like that
<diddy> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.14:40052      84.229.107.99:16757     ESTABLISHED 1000       1917589     20210/python
<twig11> th0r: but you're saying it's unlikely I'd even use up 10 GB. And my HD is cramped. can I make it smaller?
<da-playaz> how can I get this theme
<diddy> frostburn, tcp        0      0 192.168.1.14:40052      84.229.107.99:16757     ESTABLISHED 1000       1917589     20210/python
<Ti-dev> frostburn: well, above that there's a LOT
<Anirban1987> ping: unknown host techdarpan.com
<th0r> twig11: if you want to make it smaller now is the time...you can't go back later and change it. That is why I brought it up now <smile>
<Ti-dev> 1/4 terminal I'd suppose :D
<frostburn> Ti-dev, yeah, for compile errors you'll want to refer to the the provider of the code, xorg, dri
<Ti-dev> oh...ok
<firecrotch> Anirban1987: What about a more... wellknown hostname? ping google.com ?
<th0r> twig11: 10GB would be fine for now....I always plan two or three releases down the pike
<Anirban1987> ping: unknown host google.com
<twig11> th0r: Maybe I'll stick with 15. so here goes.
<firecrotch> Anirban1987:  What do you get when you do "dig google.com" ?
<th0r> twig11: I am really comfortable with those numbers
<AJC_Z0> frostburn: If I knew the right thing to write and the right place to write it, I would. In this case it was a stab in the dark based on advice found via Google and I don't even know what actually fixed it
<th0r> twig11: if you need more space for music, photos, etc you can always use a usb drive
<Anirban1987> -bash: dig: command not found
<frostburn> diddy, anything pop up on ps -ef|grep python       ?
<twig11> th0r: yep, and I have a 500 GB one: that's what I backed up to.
<andre_pl> Does anyone know where the extension->program associations are stored for bash's completion?
<minerva> minimec: correct? alright I brought up the screen... typed in lspci - hit run and the screen just goes away - nothing happens or comes up.
<th0r> 500,000,000,000 wrong places to put something!
<bazhang> da-playaz, download, drag tar.gz to appearances (theme tab) then choose
<firecrotch> Anirban1987, install the package "dig"  (sudo apt-get install dig), as it will help greatly in resolving your DNS problem
<twig11> th0r: :-/ Now is there anything important about the details I enter for my user information, that might make it easier or harder to import my backups?
<klown> I am all out of ideas, anyone want to provide any insight to updating my /etc/exports file
<vise> anyone setup rosegarden with qsynth and jack? i don't have a midi hardware support. So im using qsynth. But i don't get any sound..
<th0r> twig11: just define yourself for now, and make sure you define yourself just as you did last time...same username
<fccf> twig11: did you backup the entiriety of your old home folder?
<diddy> frostburn: Yes, I got it. Thx! Great trick!
<twig11> fccf: no
<mcphail> vise: are you controlling jack with qjackctl?
<Anirban1987> E: Couldn't find package dig ... Seems unable to reach any http servers
<twig11> hope that's nota disaster
<th0r> fccf: he backed up both users...jsut didn't get /home itself
<vise> mcphail, Yes.. i pressed the "start" button on the jack control...
<twig11> th0r: same password?
<minimec> minerva: I don't understand what you mean by 'brought up the screen'...
<Nameless_au> ok i have a fresh dualboot install of kubuntu and vista. grub is in the mbr, vista loads, all is good. for this kubuntu install i have a primary partition 500MB for /boot, then a big LVM partition. in the LVM i have a swap part. and one for this filesystem. How do i install another distro, and let it use the same swap and /boot partition without fail? also, what do i do regarding grub? thanks
<th0r> twig11: if you like...not important one way or the toher
<mcphail> vise: is jack running properly?
<twig11> th0r: same machine name?
<th0r> twig11: again...up to you
<vise> mcphail, I think so.. since i directed audacity output to it, and it played nicely on jack instead of alsa...
<dgandhi1> in case anybody wanted to know how to suck down a website in utf-16, I used httrack, which is in the repositories under webhttrack.
<minerva> minimec: you said hit alt + f2 correct? that brings up a run application pop up
<mcphail> vise: have you connected the outputs from qsynth to your souncard in qjackctl?
<twig11> th0r: okay, installing.
<th0r> twig11: ok....now comes the hard part....waiting
<frostburn> dgandhi1, cool, thanks for sharing, i'll keep it in mind
<firecrotch> Anirban1987:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<twig11> th0r: yep.
<da-playaz> :(
<da-playaz> it doesnt work
<minimec> minerva: yes. that's ok. Then you have to type gnome-terminal in it. That starts the gnome-terminal. Then lspci | grep audio
<da-playaz> I cant configure my desktop
<da-playaz> looooool
<th0r> twig11: what username did you use?
<minimec> minerva: That normally gives you one line containing all info aobut your soundcard.
<twig11> th0r: anthony
<fccf> !enter | da-playaz
<ubottu> da-playaz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fccf> !guidelines | da-playaz
<ubottu> da-playaz: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<OttifantSir> reginaldo: What do you mean by a picture DVD? A DVD that plays a picture slideshow when you pop it in a DVD-player?
<Anirban1987> there isn't any such file :(
<Socah> Hello #Ubuntu
<th0r> twig11: then once the install completes, reboot into ubuntu, mount the usb drive and copy the home folders in place. Then you need to open a terminal and type 'sudo chown -R anthony:anthony /home/anthony'
<ubuntu> Hi, i have an Sony VIO VGN-FZ31M. Problem is that when i plug in headphones the sound still comes out from speakers and there is no sound in headphone jack.
<th0r> twig11: you said there was a second user...so you will need to do the same for the second user
<vise> mcphail, I did not configure anything, but by default, in the Audio section, in qsynth(readable clients), the "l_00" and "r_00" are connected to playback_1 and playback_2 on the right pane (writable clients)
<mcphail> vise: have you loaded a soundfont into qsynth?
<icqn> if a web page in firefox for example contains an applet, witch plays sound, sound does not work anywhere else, how to turn sound in java applets off? or how to solve this issue?
<bazhang> da-playaz, sure it works; just drag and drop it
<_CommandeR_> Hi, i have an Sony VIO VGN-FZ31M. Problem is that when i plug in headphones the sound still comes out from speakers and there is no sound in headphone jack.
<vise> mcphail, Yes, "HS magic techno drums.SF2" for testing, which i downloaded from hammersound.com .. Not a full fledged one, but yes, it's loaded...
<twig11> th0r: I accidentally dropped out of the chat. Can you give me those last couple instructions again so I can copy them down? I haven't figured out how to make a satisfactory transcript of a complete discussion in Colloquy.
<da-playaz> everybody of my friends told me ubuntu is a very performed system
<da-playaz> but it is very difficult
<da-playaz> this sux
<da-playaz> I need a proffesional friend who is very on ubuntu
<da-playaz> and who is willing to help me to configure my ubuntu on my laptop
<FloodBot1> da-playaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<da-playaz> bazhang : can you login yourself in my laptop and do all the configuration life so that I can watch you and learn to use ubuntu
<fccf> Anirban1987: sudo apt-get install net-tools
<da-playaz> bazhan: please
<th0r> twig11: then once the install completes, reboot into ubuntu, mount the usb drive and copy the home folders in place. Then you need to open a terminal and type 'sudo chown -R anthony:anthony /home/anthony'
<OttifantSir> icqn: Apparently, what you need is earcandy. There's info on it here: https://launchpad.net/earcandy It's not in the repositories, and as far as I've found, there's no official PPA for it. So you'll need to research it a bit.
<reginaldo> how to burn a jpg dvd ?
<th0r> twig11: you said there was a second user...so you will need to do the same for the second user
<mcphail> vise: should be working ok then. have you tried controlling qsynth from the virtual keyboard program?
<da-playaz> sorry
<bazhang> da-playaz, stop flooding. it is drag and drop very very easy
<Anirban1987> net-tools is already the newest version.
<dAnon> why can't I write in NTFS
<twig11> th0r: thanks
<vise> mcphail, It's in rosegarden? Ill try that..
<icqn> OttifantSir, me, why would i want earncandy?
<dAnon> on one partition I can, on the other one I can't write in NTSF
<adhil> da-playaz what are the things u need to configure?
<bazhang> da-playaz, right click on desktop, choose change background appearance, then go to the theme tab and drag the tar.gz file there and choose it
<mcphail> vise: no - not the one in rosegarden. There is a standalone vkeybd package which is quite good for testing
<rogst> When I plug in my external monitor into my laptop and run xrandr -q the highest resolutions listed for VGA is 1280x1024, but the monitor is a 23" widescreen that can do 1680x1050. Why cant I get any higher resolutions, my laptop got an Intel x4500 graphics card ?
<fccf> Anirban1987: and you can't dig? strange
<tyby> here i can duel?
<fccf> rogst: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<fenix_> hawuuuu
<rogst> fccf: Ubuntu 9.04
<Anirban1987> fccf : Nope
<th0r> twig11: now in the future if you want to reinstall just reformat /, do not format /home. you can reinstall the whole of ubuntu and still have all your data in /home intact
<OttifantSir> icqn: earcandy gives you configuration options for PulseAudio, and apparently solves your problem. Sorry if I didn't understand you correctly.
<Baba_B00ie> to mod bash aliases, do i go under ~home/username/.bashrc and edit that file ?
<th0r> twig11: I always do a reinstall instead of an upgrade....saves a lot of headaches
<fccf> rogst: there is a regression in the intel video drivers see !intel
<fccf> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<twig11> th0r: That's comforting. Wish I had done that in the first place.
<icqn> !info earcandy
<ubottu> Package earcandy does not exist in jaunty
<th0r> twig11: yeah...would have saved a lot of problems
<rogst> fccf: okay will read them, thanks
<Cryptorchild> my battery state could not be recognize, any clue?
<th0r> twig11: well...not a lot...but would have been easier
<icqn> OttifantSir, well, it is too risky, it can break my system... do you use it?
<ubuntunewbie> what is the different between visualization (vmware) and (virtual box) ?
<vise> mcphail, I got vkeybd and ran it.. But keys don't play anything.. Configuration required for it?
<twig11> th0r: If I do a renstall in the future, will I have to also reinstall any software I've installed afterward?
<Cryptorchild> !info acpi
<ubottu> acpi (source: acpi): displays information on ACPI devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64 lpia)
<fccf> rogst: you may consider using an earlier version... I have intel running 8.04 and Hi-Res is no problem
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, virtualization not visualization
<mcphail> vise: just connect it to qsynth in the qjackctl connection manager
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, vmware and vbox are examples of virtualization
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: oh...
<tuntis> I have an Asus Eee 1000HE - when I leave it alone for extended periods of time, the screen just goes blank and nothing restores it and forces me to restart.
<rogst> fccf: It it possible to only downgrade the video driver part to get 9.04 and higher res ?
<th0r> twig11: yes...you will. Gives you a chance to get rid of all the stuff you really didn't need
<Baba_B00ie> anyone have issues with ubuntu 9.04 and hibernation, suspend, wakeup modes ?
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: so what's the different between them ? not same company ?
<fccf> rogst: nope - the only way to do what I am saying is to reinstall
<rogst> fccf: okay
<OttifantSir> icqn: No, I don't have the need to. I have just read some info on it, and heard people saying it solved their problems.
<twig11> th0r: But the prefs for that software would still be stored in /home, right?
<vise> mcphail, Alright! Thanx! So this is what i was missing.. Do i do the same for rosegarden? (connect rosegarden to fluidsynth)?
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, one is in repos virtualbox-ose and the other choice is to get virtualbox from the makers website, similarly for vmware
<mcphail> vise: yes!
<twig11> th0r: bookmarks, for instance
<vise> phew!
<th0r> twig11: right, and all the data files too if you keep them in your /home directory
<mcphail> vise: consider installing the realtime kernel or the full ubuntu-studio package
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox ubuntunewbie
<twig11> th0r: okay that should be no problem for me then.
<vise> mcphail, Yes for the realtime kernel.. But why ubuntu-studio?
<reginaldo> anyone know to burn pictures dvd/cd for dvd players?
<Travis-42> how do I change a user's home directory's location?
<twig11> th0r: installation complete. restarting...
<mcphail> vise: it's more or less an "all you need" solution
<rameshwor> i had downloaded some software from repositories..  in ubuntu 8.10 but i'm thinking to move to Xubuntu 9.04 will that packags work for the Xubuntu 9.04 also  ? or some will work and some may not ??
<jrib> Travis-42: usermod
<th0r> twig11: that is why we put most of the drive in /home. When you are working in linux, actually doing work, your world should be /home...there should be no place else <smile>
<icqn> if a web page in firefox for example contains an applet, witch plays sound, sound does not work anywhere else, how to turn sound in java applets off? or how to solve this issue?
<bazhang> rameshwor, there are version for 9.04
<mcphail> vise: not essential
<Travis-42> thanks jrib
<rameshwor> bazhang: yes.. but if i don't want to download it again ? will it work ?
<stratocaster> Im' looking for the deb package 2fc for ubuntu 64bits, anyone can tell me the link of the repository where i can download the deb?
<th0r> twig11: after you have changed the ownership of your files, you will have to go through them changing permissions...we will have to see how bad that part is messed up
<vise> mcphail, Okay.. Now the sound fonts i loaded consist of drums.. But they show up as unlabeled piano keys in the matrix editor.. Is it possible to indicate the names in rosegarden? (im used to FL.. :))
<bazhang> rameshwor, which packages
<twig11> th0r: That's one of the few concepts I've already mastered. :-)
<twig11> th0r: storing stuff in home only, I mean
<rameshwor> bazhang: which ??  some softwares..  that i downloaded ...
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: oh .... now I know more , so if I had a window install on other partition , can I use the existing window or I need to install a new window to use it ?
<mcphail> vise: not very familiar with rosegarden tbh. I use hydrogen for drums and apart from that stay away from sequencers
<bazhang> rameshwor, from 3rd party sites? PPA's? or just the repos
<FlyingSquirrel31> I was just reading shuttleworths post about the need to replace the old files and folders way of finding a file. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/223
<stratocaster> Im' looking for the deb package 2fc for ubuntu 64bits, anyone can tell me the link of the repository where i can download the deb?
<th0r> twig11: yeah...sometimes folks have a hard time getting their head around that
<FlyingSquirrel31> Is there some project that has a sort of daemon that monitors a folder, say /home/user/find and when a user browses to for example /home/user/find/dogs, it does a search, perhaps using an index and creates a folder full of links?
<rameshwor> bazhang : repos.
<bazhang> FlyingSquirrel31, plesae discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<th0r> twig11: are you familiar with the permissions for files and directories?
<bazhang> rameshwor, then yes there will be suitable versions for 9.04
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<brian_> my screen keeps flickering and its getting pretty  annoying
<fccf> stratocaster what is 2fc?
<vise> mcphail, Yeah.. got hydrogen too..
<stratocaster> fccf: a library
<twig11> th0r: Not really. I mean I think I understand how they work but I don't automatically know what permissions should be applied to what files, and I haven't memorized the commands involved.
<frankenst91> hello i need help with wake on lan and a Bootloader
<rameshwor> bazhang: what if i downloaded .deb packages for 3rd party ones.. i hope they are not  version specific..
<th0r> twig11: ok...when you have /home/anthony copied let me know
<FlyingSquirrel31> bazhang: sry
<arkts1> Hello! trying to dual boot Ubuntu here with Vista. I made a seperate partition, K, for ubuntu, but i am having difficulty i nstalling ubuntu in that partition, can someone tell me how i can do this
<bazhang> rameshwor, they are not supported so no idea (use at your own risk)
<rameshwor> bazhang: ok..
<frankenst91> i need a Bootloader that can send a magicpaket
<mcphail> vise: i think there is some reasonably easy way to tweak rosegarden, but i'm not at my desktop at present
<twig11> th0r: Since I've already got /home/anthony, will it just let me overwrite it?
<icqn> if a web page in firefox for example contains an applet, witch plays sound, sound does not work anywhere else, how to turn sound in java applets off? or how to solve this issue?
<th0r> twig11: yup
<frankenst91> pleas help me its very importend
<arkts1> do I have to re-partition K in order to install ubuntu?
<twig11> th0r: merge or skip?
<vise> mcphail, tbh, rosegarden has the most intuitive GUI i have ever seen.
<th0r> twig11: if in the next day or two you run into problems running a program or doing something, make sure you mention the permissions issues.
<th0r> twig11: merge
<vise> mcphail, (among music sequencers)
<twig11> merge all
<neodragon> I am trying to disable desktop icons on Juanty 9.04 and I know the command is something like this:  gconftool -t bool -s /apps/nautilus/desktop/"something" , but I can't figure out the actual value that handle all desktop icons not just mounted external drive, etc.. any help would be great?
<mcphail> vise: i found it quite unstable, but that was a couple of years ago. haven't used it seriously for some time
<fccf> stratocaster: I am quite certain that you will not find any debs for that package... you will probably have to compile from source... unfortunatly
<twig11> replace all
<jrib> arkts1: note that in linux, your partitions won't be refereed to as C:, K:, etc.  When you ran the installer, were you not able to select the partition you wanted to install ubuntu onto?
<frankenst91> can u say me wher i can get help with my problem?
<vise> mcphail, I was sick of FL anyway.. This seems to be better..
<jrib> frankenst91: here if it is ubuntu-related  (after asking a question)
<arkts1> jrib, i was confused as to how to do that
<fccf> !ask | frankenst91
<ubottu> frankenst91: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcphail> vise: enjoy!
<jrib> arkts1: do you see a list of partitions to choose from?
<arkts1> jrib: i went into the advanced section of installing, and i can see the partitions
<adhil> hi there, does any one know a linux equivalent for apple iTunes in which i can connect to my iphone and also convert videos into .mov file?
<jrib> arkts1: what's the issue?  You don't know which one is K?
<frankenst91> i have ask but i think no one knows a [english for "Lösung"]
<jrib> frankenst91: how is that "ubuntu-related"?
<arkts1> jrib: i do, but do I have to repartition it in order for ubuntu to let me install it in it?
<icqn> if a web page in firefox for example contains an applet, witch plays sound, sound does not work anywhere else, how to turn sound in java applets off? or how to solve this issue?
<frankenst91> ka
<twig11> th0r: okay I have anthony copied into /home
<legend2440> neodragon: in terminal   gconf-editor  browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/   and check or uncheck boxes depending on what you want visible or not
<frankenst91> it is a Ubuntu server?
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<jrib> arkts1: you need at least 2 partitions.  One for / and one for swap.  In the installer, I would just delete the partition K and tell the installer to use the freespace wisely
<arkts1> jrib: if i click on the partition, all i can do is edit partition or delete it
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: Try "sudo alsactl init"
<th0r> twig11: ok...first thing is the chmod command 'chmod -R anthony:anthony /home/anthony'
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, what does that do?
<twig11> th0r: not chown?
<th0r> twig11: yup...sorry...chown....good thing one of us is awake
<palomer> is there an application that will print whatever I type on the keyboard?
<ascheel> If I have a service starting up (vsftpd in this case) and NOT going through a superserver ((x)inetd), how do I stop it from starting anymore?
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: init  tries  to initialize all devices to a default state. If device is
<mobi-sheep>        not known, error code 99 is returned.
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, i got this back:L E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/daniel not ours.
<palomer> that works in the background
<|Kael|> hi all. I  am trying to install linux on a usb stick to use it as a recovery system later. I'm stuck at installing grub on the stick, with the message here: http://paste.debian.net/41763/    Can someone help ?
<ascheel> palomer, you want to create a keylogger?  Wrong channel, bud.
<palomer> ascheel, nono
<rogst> fccf: I followed the links about the Intel card and tried to upgrade to the preview of the 2.8 driver :D now I got full res on my external monitor, but glxgears didnt show any graphics.. well life aint perfect ;) thanks for the links
<frankenst91> but thx for help
<frankenst91> bye
<palomer> ascheel, I'm making a demo video of my application, and I want the users to know what I'm typing
<ascheel> palomer, command line app or GUI?
<twig11> th0r: "cannot access /home/anthony/ .gvfs' : Permission denied"
<arkts1> jrib:
<arkts1> http://i26.tinypic.com/2luszdt.png
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: You can "alsamixer" and set everything high.  Also, if you see 'm' -- It's muted.  Press m to unmute.
<arkts1> i feel so stupid.. ive installed ubuntu before..
<neodragon> legend2440: hey that was alot easier. Sorry I am so used to doing certain thing on the command line that I did not even think to look for a graphical tool for this in ubuntu, thanks
<reginaldo> anyone know to burn pictures dvd for dvd player?
<palomer> ascheel, whichever, but if its command line I'll stick it in an xterm
<jrib> arkts1: oh, so you already have a swap setup?
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, here's all of it. http://pastebin.com/f2e5bf93d
<bucky> palomer: apt-cache show lkl
<twig11> ;-(
<arkts1> i think it is from a previous installation, yes
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, I have set everything really high. I just get an annoying hissing noise.
<jrib> arkts1: ok, then in "Use as", what are your options?
<legend2440> neodragon: your welcome
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: Err, that's hard to figure out why.
<twig11> th0r: ?
<palomer> bucky, but I changed my keymap to dvorak
<th0r> twig11: no problem....get the big stuff out of the way and then address minor things one at a time
<arkts1> jrib: let me list them
<th0r> twig11: that shouldn't change anyway I think
<icqn> if a web page in firefox for example contains an applet, witch plays sound, sound does not work anywhere else, how to turn sound in java applets off? or how to solve this issue?
<twig11> th0r: so what's next?
<palomer> and I want it to print the character in real time
<fiver22> I just gave my freind the 9.04 desktop CD -the Live part works a treat -but when installing she get's flummoxed: it recognizes the windows partition but then asks her to det up a Linux partition (again, no prob.) -but then wants her to set up a linux swap -she get;s confused here -and I'm not there to help her -is there any advise I can give her over the phone to make that part easier?   -pm me if it's innapropriate
<fiver22>  to discuss in here -thanks.
<th0r> twig11: if you now do 'ls -l /home/anthony' you should see everything that is in your home directory...all owned now by you
<twig11> th0r: looks right.
<Klowny> hi guys
<[T3]Chak> Anyone have any experience with webcam mics?  I've got a selection for Alsa & Pusleaudio for the camera, pusleaudio won't mute the mic, Alsa won't unmute it. the mic wont capute in sound recorder.  It shows sensitivity in ventirlo (wine) but i haven't found anyone on a server to confirm recieving voice from me yet
<ascheel> Anybody able to tell me how to stop a service (vsftpd in this case) from starting on boot anyhow?
<th0r> twig11: also note there are ten letters on the left side of the screen....like 'drwxrwxrwx'
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, i know. I have been goggling for the last 14 hours. I can't believe that no one has the same audio card as me and it running pulseaudio
<twig11> th0r: I don't see any
<th0r> twig11: do you see ten little dashes?
<microtech> Is it in /etc/init.d ascheel  ?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here with knowledge of ISPConfig if so, could i get help, trying to figure out why I the browser interface doesnt work even knowing it installed correctly?
<arkts1> sorry for he holdup jrib
<arkts1> http://i26.tinypic.com/10gcv0w.png
<microtech> Should be able to take it out of there
<twig11> th0r: you mean in Terminal?
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: You looked in Ubuntu community according to your hardware?
<th0r> twig11: it might be a combination of the two...like -rw-r--r--
<th0r> twig11: yeah...in terminal
<th0r> twig11:  the ls -l printout
<jrib> arkts1: ext3, format, mount point: /
<twig11> th0r: yeah I get it now.
<twig11> and yes I know what permissions settings look like
<th0r> twig11: ok...those are the permissions...they will probably have to be adjusted.
<Beems> when I type sudo dkms status it otputs this  http://pastebin.com/m5193589d does this mean there are two drivers installed?
<th0r> twig11: all directories have to be 'execute'....or you won't be able to get into them. All 'normal
<arkts1> jrib: ok
<fccf> palomer: have you seen this... tells you how to use lkl with a keymap file
<fccf> palomer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120782
<th0r> twig11: oops....all normal files should probably be '-rw-r--r--'
<bucky> palomer: the FBI has a real good one for windows
<twig11> th0r: and do I have to do that manually on every level?
<odla> is there a pdf viewer for ubuntu that can annotate and highlight?
<mobi-sheep> !pdf | odla
<ubottu> odla: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<th0r> twig11: unfortunately...yup.
<ascheel> pwd
<twig11> :-(
<ascheel> wrong window, sorry
<sportman1280> Hello.  I am having trouble installing Subversion.  it says there is no installable candidate.  :(
<odla> mobi-sheep: yes i know about pdf apps ... evince doesn't allow what i want ... so i am asking about other viewers
<|Kael|> hi all. I  am trying to install linux on a usb stick to use it as a recovery system later. I'm stuck at installing grub on the stick, with the message here: http://paste.debian.net/41763/    Can someone help ?
<odla> so i don't have to install them all and find it out they don't work
<th0r> twig11: could probably write a script to do it,but then you would have to correct all the exceptions
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: oh .... now I know more , so if I had a window install on other partition , can I use the existing window or I need to install a new window to use it ?
<twig11> th0r: okay, anthony is drwxr-xr-x is that right?
<bazhang> odla, what about pdfedit
<th0r> twig11: yes, most all directories should be that
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, no, where is that. also, i just noticed that mplayer can't access pulseaudio. it returns this error: http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshoty.png
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, not sure there, perhaps #vbox can help
<platius> mazda01; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html  have you looked here?
<pedro> hey all
<bucky> sportman1280: Subversion with an upper case S ?
<sportman1280> bucky: lower
<palomer> how do I get lkl to display on screen?
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: I neverthough there's a channel for it thanks :)
<dragonbyte> how do I tell ubuntu to stop trying to install a failed package?  I can't add/remove anything else without it trying to finish the install
<dragonbyte> How do i tell it to stop trying to install that package?
<minimec> minerva: --> see private message
<th0r> dragonbyte: find the package in synaptic, right click on it and 'lock' it
<sportman1280> bucky: apt-get policy shows that its on a ubuntu server. however its not showing any version you can install
<arkts1> jrib: thanks a million! everything seems to be going on track now
<twig11> th0r: gotta run for lunch. Thanks for your help. I'll work on the rest of this later.
<pedro> im trying to setup a print sharing system, so i can with my linux pc share a printer for a couple other windows pc. i'm following a tutorial but it's outdaded and a lot of stuff don't match. can anyone help?
<dragonbyte> th0r, is there a way to do this on the command line?
<archeolog> hi my 9.04 yestaerday totally collapsed, no desktop envroment is able to start
<bucky> sportman1280: it shows up when i apt-cache show subversion
<twig11> th0r: can I import the other home folder before I create a user?
<dragonbyte> th0r, everything I do is trying to make me run apt-get -f install to finish the borked install and I want apt to ignore that until I am done with other things
<sportman1280> bucky: like i said. its a package. but i dont have any version installable :(
<th0r> dragonbyte: sorry...it isn't right click...it is in the package menu
<bucky> sportman1280: in jaunty?
<th0r> twig11: not sure but you can try...worst case it erases the dir when you define the user and yhou haave to copy it again
<sportman1280> bucky: yes
<dragonbyte> th0r, no gui
<Beems> does this mean that there are two different drivers installed  http://pastebin.com/m5193589d
<twig11> th0r: okay
<Nameless_au> is it wise to share /boot with another distro? is there a way to set this uo so there are no conflicts?
<bucky> sportman1280: your repos aren't complete
<dragonbyte> th0r, the package is not installed yet, it is trying to install and failing
<th0r> dragonbyte: don't know how to do it from command line
<Nameless_au> uo=up
<[T3]Chak> Why the heck does ALSA perpetually mute my capture?
<fiver22> request -easy to use podcast aggregator to capture mostly CBC/NBR -typt podcasts: I often miss my favourite radio shows -any suggestions?
<sportman1280> buky: yet they update fine
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here with knowledge of ISPConfig if so, could i get help, trying to figure out why I the browser interface doesnt work even knowing it installed correctly?
<sportman1280> bucky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217101/
<fiver22> (nbr=npr)
<sportman1280> bucky: three different locations. all fail
<stratocaster> i need of f2c.h file included in deb package of f2c library at 64bits in the repo of jauntry...anyone can help me?
<lstarnes> stratocaster: it's likely in a -dev package for that library
<Samus_Aran> how do I permanently stop logrotate on an Ubuntu system ?  I have tried everything I can think of, and log files are still rotated.  even symlinking /usr/sbin/logrotate to /bin/true somehow hasn't stopped it
<sportman1280> bucky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217102/
<bucky> sportman1280: looks like you got a mirror down
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, i am getting: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lib32asound2-plugins". is that going to be a problem?
<|Kael|> is there anyone familiar enough with grub? Installing it on an usb stick is driving me nuts as it insists on this:    grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdf1.  Check your device.map.
<sportman1280> bucky: all 3 mirrors ??
<th0r> twig11: let me know when you are in business...need to take the dog for a walk and get lunch
<sportman1280> bucky: i dont see how that would happen?
<lstarnes> stratocaster: libf2c2-dev looks like it might have what you're looking for
<dduck> is ext4 safe against electrical cuts?
<stratocaster> lstarnes:thanks
<vise> dduck, No fs is totally safe against power cuts..
<lstarnes> stratocaster: for future reference, you can search for which package contains a given file using apt-file search filename
<vise> dduck, Though ext4 might be betta
<dduck> better than ext3?
<lstarnes> stratocaster: but you do need to install apt-file and run apt-file update regularly for that to work
<vise> dduck, yep
<progre55> hi people! I have this little problem.. on my laptop, I was using an external display, and my laptop display was off. and suddenly the system crashed, and now on startup it says that "ubuntu is running on low graphics mode" and when I choose "run on low graphics this time" it start okay, the resolution is okay, but it doesnt detect the monitor, and after a restart again says it's running on low graphics. How can I
<progre55> detect the laptop monitor? any help truely appreciated!
<sbook> vise, have folks been using ext4 on production boxes?
<th0r> dduck: don't know of anything that is safe against power interruptions...if it is a problem in your area a ups would be a wise investment
<stratocaster> lstarnes: i don't find it in dev
<vise> yes.. it's stable.. many ppl here probably use it
<vise> sbook
<sbook> thanks vise, was curious myself, thinking of converting my ext3 drives to ext4
<vise> sbook, ppl here advised me that that is not advisable.. you should do a clean install...
<dduck> yes true no filesystem would resist with thousends of cuts.....they usually don't happen here but yesterdsay i had 2, and i just wondered wihich filesystem would be more resistent
<sportman1280> bucky: this is very annoying. i would like to get his resolved!
<th0r> dduck: it isn
<mazda01> i am getting an error when trying to play a dvd in mplayer. it can't access pulseaudio. i am in all the pulseaudio groups so I am not sure what's going on. : http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshoty.png
<stratocaster> lstarnes: i don't find it in dev
<sbook> vise: i should be able to rsync from ext3 to ext4, right?
<dduck> th0r: what?
<vise> dduck, To be safe, you might want to tweak the caching parameters of linux in general.. I don't know about linux, but sometimes i used to disable the write caching completely on my windows box.. making it fool proof...
<th0r> dduck: it isn't the number of power interruptions...if you get one at the wrong moment as the drive is writing it could be catastrophic
<lstarnes> stratocaster: I saw
<lstarnes> stratocaster: what is the full path of the file you're looking for?
<ssmithisme> i need help configuring alsa to use my soundblaster audigy 2
<vise> sbook, No idea
<dduck> th0r: also for the hardware itseld or only for the data/filesystem ?
<stratocaster> lstarnes: ok...thanks. I'm looking for f2c.h into the package
<th0r> twig11: we good?
<\\`oot> Hi - has anyone ever seen an error after install where you get "Gave up waiting for root device."  [...] ALERT! /dev/mapper/wiley-root does not exist.  Dropping to shell!"   BUT when I type "exit" at the initramfs prompt the server boots fine???
<palomer> are there any alternatives to lkl?
<bucky> stratocaster: libf2c2-dev
<stratocaster> buchy: i have open it...but i don't have find the file
<bucky> stratocaster: f2c.h is in  libf2c2-dev
<stratocaster> buchy: i don't see it
<bucky> stratocaster: install libf2c2-dev with aptitude or what ever
<stratocaster> buchy: how you have do to see it?
<bucky> stratocaster: install libf2c2-dev with aptitude or what ever
<progre55> hi people! I have this little problem.. on my laptop, I was using an external display, and my laptop display was off. and suddenly the system crashed, and now on startup it says that "ubuntu is running on low graphics mode" and when I choose "run on low graphics this time" it starts okay, the resolution is okay, but it doesnt detect the monitor, and after a restart again says it's running on low graphics. How can I
<progre55> detect the laptop monitor? any help truely appreciated!
<sportman1280> Hello.  I am having trouble installing Subversion.  it says there is no installable candidate.  :(
<stratocaster> buchy: i need of the file for open it whit gedit
<stratocaster> bucky: *with
<legend2440> palomer: http://distrojockey.com/2005/ultimate-linux-keylogger-uberkey.190.linux
<stratocaster> bucky: I'm not interesting to install it
<bucky> sportman1280: i can't even ping http://mirror.lcsee.wvu.edu
<arkts1> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<arkts1>  partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<arkts1>  partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap      thats the installation summary at the end, should it not say sda5 since that is the partition it is supposed to be, instead of sda alone
<FloodBot1> arkts1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reginaldo> I got problem with pendrive , it do not mount more and I can't format , I don't have permision for it.
<sivel27> hello all
<stratocaster> buchy: news?
<sportman1280> bucky: i just went there in firefox
<jfernandez> is there a command to ouput to the terminal a specific line from a file?
<jfernandez> like print line 1030 from this text file
<jrib> arkts1: I can't remember.  It definitely should say that since it's confusing.  Do you have backups just in case?
<jrib> jfernandez: you can use sed...
<bucky> sportman1280: so you can't sudo apt-get install subversion ?
<arkts1> >< no i don't. i think im just going to use wubi instead...
<jrib> jfernandez: for example: sed -n '2p' FILE   will print line 2 of FILE
<sivel27> i have no sound at all, latest kernel, and booted with livecd, sound worked there, but not in regular sydtem
<jrib> arkts1: k, but you should have backups anyway even if you don't install ubuntu to a partition :)
<sportman1280> bucky: nope.
<sivel27> dont know where else to go/do., any help would be greatly appreciated, and i cant find anything on google about the issure
<sivel27> issue
<arkts1> i do, but the backups aren't recent >:]
<firecrotch> progre55: Sounds like your xorg.conf is messed up, try moving it something like xorg.conf.old and restart X so that it does its autoconfiguration
<bucky> sportman1280: there's something on google about enabling a repo.. you don't seem to have an official repo so you might have to do that
<sportman1280> bucky: where on google. dont see it
<bucky> sportman1280: i just saw it about an hour ago when i was searching for something else
<ewt3522> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Klowny> stupid frostwire lol
<sportman1280> bucky: the official repo has the same problems
<irocksu> hi
<Klowny> 'can not use the specified folder for saving files'
<Klowny> oh joy
<Klowny> hi irocksu
<bucky> sportman1280: this is a user error
<sportman1280> bucky: wheres the error then
<bucky> sportman1280: between you and your keyboard
<irocksu> does someone know where to get ati drivers for a thinkpad w500? on the ati page there is no firegl V5700
<sportman1280> bucky: ?
<bucky> !repositories | sportman1280
<ubottu> sportman1280: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<linduxed> what is a reasonable size of /boot?
<Fallenou> size of sevral kernel + initrd
<sportman1280> bucky: please stop telling me about the repos im perfectly aware.  I have tried them. same result.
<linduxed> Fallenou: which is....
<_Apple_> any one know of any good IRC Clients for BlackBerry?
<arkts1> jrib: http://i28.tinypic.com/2ujo39k.png
<Fallenou> i usually put 1 Go to be sure to be ok
<thiebaude> sportman1280: System>Administration>Software Sources
<Fallenou> i guess 512 Mo would suffice
<linduxed> Fallenou: !!!
<jrib> arkts1: even if it said sda5 and sda6 I would advise you not to proceed without backups
<linduxed> Fallenou: all ive read goes along the lines of 50-200
<linduxed> Fallenou: and 200 is then extreme
<Fallenou> so go for 200
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<sportman1280> thiebaude: im not a freakin newb. please stop with the how to change repos
<jrib> arkts1: as it is, I haven't used the install to partition in a while so can't tell you if that's normal or not.  You could try installing in vbox and see if the same happens
<Fallenou> i put 512 because i had trouble with too tiny /boot
<linduxed> Fallenou: hmmm, think i will
<Fallenou> when i did apt-get update and is installed new kernels, it failde because there was no space left on /boot
<arkts1> jrib: well, ill just cancel the install and retry again with a backup of my stuff
<sportman1280> bucky: i need other ideas. because thats not the fix.
<Fallenou> so by now i put a big space in /boot
<arkts1> jrib: thanks though, i appreciate it
<bazhang> sportman1280, please paste.ubunt.com with sources.list
<thiebaude> !atitude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude
<fccf> mazda01: you might consider removing pulseaudio and just using the alsa ( or in your case [ I am guessing ] oss ) drivers
<Fallenou> but basically as i said, it's just size of several kernel + initrd + grub config
<bazhang> err paste.ubuntu.com sportman1280
<sportman1280> thiebaude: sorry. ive said it 3 times and was getting flooded with the same stuff i know over and over. haha.
<reginaldo> what is the command to format a pendrive ?
<bucky> sportman1280: either your network isn't working, your dhcp, you proxy, you firewall or your repos arent' set up
<sportman1280> bazhang. I'll get a new one
<sportman1280> buckY; nope. apt-get update works fine
<sportman1280> bucky: and im on the machine now
<demona> oh look, it isnt just x2x
<demona> x2vnc fails the same way
<Ti-dev> reginaldo, I think you should be able to format a pen drive with gparted coz it too registers like an hdd
<thiebaude> sportman1280: hey i just got in here, i didn't know if your trying to enable third party repositories
<Travis-42> is there any way to show both UTC and local time in the panel?
<jrib> arkts1: random bug report with same output so it's probably normal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/289663
<demona> just dies at random
<stratocaster> buchy: i have see it...thanks!
<Ti-dev> reginaldo: oh yeah I just remembered, I've done it that way :D
<ragsagar> adhil: da
<reginaldo> ti-dev , i dont have privileges for gparted. why ?
<bucky> sportman1280: have you gone into System=>Administration=>Software Sources and run that happy gui BS ?
<Ti-dev> reginaldo: you need to open it as root
<mazda01> fccf, i did that for awhile but I figured if pulseaudio is the new thing, there has to be a solution for it somewhere. here's the tail end of /var/log/messages: http://img269.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1stw.png
<sportman1280> bazhang. http://paste.ubuntu.com/217117/
<reginaldo> ti-dev , how to open as root ?
<fccf> mazda01: actually IMHO pulse is crap
<sportman1280> thiebaude: its all good man :). thanks for trying.  im completely stumped on this haha
<SoulBlade> does hulu work on jaunty using swfdec or does it require the adobe plugin?
<Ti-dev> reginaldo: it's a GUI tool right? so on a normal ubuntu install you've gotta install it separately. Then you can fire it up from the "Administration" menu. When you do that it'll ask you for your password...
<sportman1280> bucky: yes.  GUI shows the subversion package, however no version available beside it
<stratocaster> bye
<thiebaude> sportman1280: np, hope you get it sorted out
<arkts1> jrib: thanks for that
<bucky> sportman1280: did you enable all your repos!
<demona> is ANYONE here running x2x or x2vnc successfully?
<sportman1280> bucky: minus proposed and backports. yes.
<demona> and by "successfully" i mean for more than 60 seconds
<bazhang> sportman1280, what error are you getting trying to install subversion? it's in component main; there are a number of repos in your sources.list I don't recognize, such as LOUD etc
<demona> or more than 30 swaps back and forth between screens, whichever comes first
<fccf> demona: I use x2vnc between my ubuntu box and windows using ultra vnc server on the windows side
<bucky> sportman1280: what the crap is http://mirror.lcsee.wvu.edu/
<sportman1280> bazhang: LOUD just adds extra packages for our software in our department
<diddy> Is there a way to have my web mail account checked with evolution but now have evolution open all the time?
<sportman1280> bucky: department server.
<bucky> sportman1280: stay away from those hillbillys
<demona> fccf: im trying to link the displays on two linux machines, and both x2x and x2vnc just stop working very quickly - the cursor no longer moves off the primary screen
<bazhang> sportman1280, what does apt-cache subversion show in the terminal
<sportman1280> bucky: im not a hillbilly. lol
<fccf> demona: I have noticed that the terminal window for x2vnc has to be kept in the foreground of the desktop ... or you will get those problems
<DasEi> diddy: can have a firefox addon for that
<bazhang> sportman1280, err apt-cache search
<sportman1280> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217101/
<demona> fccf: can you run it as a background process without that happening?
<diddy> DasEi, but then Firefox would have to be open. :(
<reginaldo> the linux system never work with me, bye all
<mazda01> fccf, that's what I am reading. a lot of people turn it off, but then how do you listen to more than 1 audio program at a time?
<sportman1280> bazhang: subversion - Advanced version control system
<diddy> DasEi, some kind of evolution demon that only checks for new email on the webmail providers pop3 server without having the full Evolution program open.
<bazhang> sportman1280, yes I am aware, apt-cache search subversion should give some results
<_Apple_> any of you guys know of any good IRC Clients for BlackBer
<_Apple_> y
<sportman1280> bazhang: that was search. there were a lot. but thats the trimmed version :-P
<fccf> mazda01: thats often a limitation ... there is always JACK
<bucky> sportman1280: apt-cache search   is different than apt-cache policy
<mazda01> fccf, yeah. i do want to resolve this however. i am sure someone has to be running the same audio card as me and using pulse.
<sportman1280> bucky: well aware
<sportman1280> bucky: i just put the one line result in IRC
<bucky> sportman1280: so far i've only seen you post apt-cache policy
<fccf> _Apple_: thats pretty offtopic... ask in #ubuntu-offtopic... this channel is spacific to ubuntu related support questions
<bazhang> sportman1280, not sure how to advise here; perhaps a conflict with some of the non-standard repos is all I can think of
<sportman1280> http://paste.ubuntu.com/217125/
<sportman1280> bazhang: i remove the repos and get the same results :(
<bucky> sportman1280: have you apt-get update lately?
<disco_stu> ping lfaraone
<sportman1280> bucky: every like 5 minutes in hope for a change :-P
<fccf> mazda01: I imagine you have checked through modprobe to make sure the right modules were loading for your card.. yes?
<DasEi> diddy:using gmail ?
<diddy> DasEi, no I am not using gmail.
<\\`oot> Hi - has anyone ever seen an error after install where you get "Gave up waiting for root device."  [...] ALERT! /dev/mapper/wiley-root does not exist.  Dropping to shell!"   BUT when I type "exit" at the initramfs prompt the server boots fine???
<bucky> sportman1280: either the path in sources.list is hosed or the repo server is hosed
<asimismo> Is there a way in Ubuntu to use Windows-style keys for file tree navigation? This Enter/Backspace crap instead of Left and Right is driving me nuts...
<sportman1280> bucky: its official repos?! sooo confused
<DasEi> ! info mail-notification | diddy
<disco_stu> anyone knows about eject key on dell notebooks ?
<demona> nope, still failing
<DasEi> !info mail-notification | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: mail-notification (source: mail-notification): mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 393 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<demona> works, then quietly stops working
<sportman1280> bucky: hell i built the package myself and put in our internal repo and it STILL doesnt work right
<demona> this is one of those rage-inducing testical-removing problems
<sportman1280> bazhang: is there a way to see what might conflict?
<diddy> DasEi, Thx!
<DasEi> np
<bazhang> sportman1280, perhaps disabling the other non-standard repos, checking for things in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<sportman1280> bazhang: just did. same results.  only thing left is something installed right?
<ten80p> I am having a network problem, whenever i set static ip [no conflict with DHCP range] I get the 169.254.0.0 in the route -n command and i cannot access internet, it does seem to me that ubuntu still trying to get DHCP ip even after i set the static ip
<fccf> sportman1280: seems you're serious about fixing your problem ... would you like me to do some diagnostics ... perhaps even re-create the problem virtually here
<sportman1280> fccf: ya, i gotta get this strange bug figured out.  we cant net install machines with a missing package!
<demona> and synergy doesnt even work AT ALL
<demona> just cycles on the same screen without ever switching
<demona> redonkulous
<sportman1280> fccf: i tried the repo u said thursday. same result
<bucky> sportman1280: that's not so strange
<meanburrito920_> does anyone know how to get /whois functionality working in xchat?
<Ti-dev> hey does anyone know why 3D doesn't work with the xserver-xorg-mach64 package in Jaunty for mach64 chips?
<bucky> sportman1280: it has to match up with Contents-i386.gz
<fccf> sportman1280: what I'd like to do is have you save your package list in synaptic and send it to me ... I will then install everything you have and see if there is a problem there
<sportman1280> bucky: then why have we not gotten an answer haha
<sportman1280> fccf: sounds good
<bucky> sportman1280: i told you your hillbilly repo was hosed
<fccf> sportman1280: starting virtual environment now
<OttifantSir> ten80p: Do you have a router, and does that router have DHCP-server enabled? Personally, I set a static DHCP-IP in the router, which may not be something you can do with yours, but if the router has a DHCP-server, it might conflict with static IPs set on the machines connecting to it.
<diddy> DasEi, can one not use SSL with mail-notification ? :(
<sportman1280> buckY: please stop with that.  repo is fine.  other repos are not working also.
<aytekin> hello there
<aytekin> i ve problem with installation .bin files on ubunutu
<aytekin> is there anybody to help me
<sportman1280> fccf: how do you save it in synaptic?  i see a save markings, but not a save list option
<Titan8990> !synaptic | aytekin
<ubottu> aytekin: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Titan8990> aytekin, .bin indicates a binary, .deb are ubuntu installers
<DasEi> diddy: I haven't tried (gmailer), choose right ports ?
<fccf> sportman1280: open synaptic and goto file>save markings ... at the bottom there is a checkbox for save full state
<aaron> I'm having an issue when trying to copy files from a dying hard drive to a  new one.  It will copy several files and then start throwing up exceptions and I/O errors that I don't really understand.  I know the drive has been overheating so I'm worried about continuing to try if it may result in a loss of data.  Any ideas?
<sportman1280> fccf: ah so it is the save markings. hah
<SoulBlade> anybody?  does hulu on jaunty require the adobe plugin or can it somehow be made to work w/ swfdec?
<Titan8990> aaron, freeze the drive
<Titan8990> aaron, literally
<twig11> How do I copy a user home folder from a usb drive backup into /home? I get a message that I don't have permissions to copy into that directory.
<jrib> !sudo > twig11
<ubottu> twig11, please see my private message
<fccf> sportman1280: may I PM you ?
<DasEi> aaron: first try to make a 1:1 backup, if you got another driver or partiton that size, then try to dave
<sportman1280> fccf: yep
<aaron> Titan8990: I've done that.
<twig11> jrib: so sudo mv /media/myusbdrive/userfolder /home/userfolder?
<jrib> twig11: sure
<aaron> DasEi: How do I create a 1:1 backup?
<Ti-dev> anyone?
<DasEi> aaron : dd
<DasEi> aaron : like you have a partiton same size as hd, let's say /dev/sdb....
<aaron> And I can do that from one physical drive onto another?  Do I need to create a partition specifically for this, or do I can I create the backup onto an already existing partition?
<aaron> Also... what are the chances of that succeeding when a simple 'cp' fails?
<sadik123> I have installed ubunut 9.04 in dell optiflex 360 desktop and tried to restart the pc...no use only i need to manually turn the power off and on...any soln...for this
<DasEi> aaron : if the hd contains the OS, boot in live, then in terminal : sudo dd if =/dev/brokenHD  off=/dev/sdbX
<ten80pp> OttifantSir: The router's DHCP range is set from 192.168.1.100 to 200, the static IP i want to set is 192.168.1.2, I do not think this is conflicting unless i am missing something
<sadik123> even i have loaded the ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 ...still same issue...then tried using the command sudo shutdown -r now...still shutdowns and while restarts hangs-up
<DasEi> aaron: whatever could be saved from that drive dd will do it, as it copies sector per sector, a cp stops at corrupt files
<aaron> DasEi: I'm running linux from a brand new hard drive... the damaged hard drive is separate
<aaron> DasEi: Ah.
<DasEi> aaron: so no need for live then
<twig11> Actually I wanted to use cp not mv. It's a 50GB+ directory. Can I cancel it without messing something up?
<ipid> Is it ok to backup a home folder while user is logged in ?
<aaron> okay... but do I need a new partition the exact size, or will dd let me backup to a larger existing partition (my /home)
<sadik123> hello! any soltuion for me ...for ubuntu not restarting
<StrangeCharm_> how do i run an executable from the command line?
<linux> ./
<fetusbubble> StrangeCharm_: ./file
<twig11> I did a sudo mv on a 50GB+ directory from a backup. can I stop it before it's done or do I have to let it complete?
<twig11> I wanted sudo cp
<DasEi> aaron:will also work, though it overwrites anything in the destination, so own partiton is safer
<unop> aaron, if you are backing up just your /home partition .. dd might be a little too expensive, tar or rsync would be better
<StrangeCharm_> cheers fetusbubble
<aaron> unop: I'm trying to save files from a dying hard drive... from both the Windows and the Linux partitions.
<os11> how to watch mov file?
<DasEi> !info vlc | os11
<ubottu> os11: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<sadik123> any ideas?
<OttifantSir> ten80pp: Does your router have the possibility of doing static DHCP-IPs? Mine works by assigning a specific IP to a MAC-adress each time the network card asks for an adress. It may, or may not be able to set IPs outside the normal DHCP IP-range like that. Look at the interface of your router, and read the manual on it's DHCP-server.
<os11> vlc doesnt work
<linduxed> will using LVM result in a performance hit, and will encrypting the LVM result in an even bigger performance hit?
<DasEi> unop : broken, corrupt drive, aaro..
<os11> in my desktop i can watch but not in my netbook
<unop> aaron, can you mount the harddrive at all? and view files on the partitions?
<twig11> Is there any way of cancelling a sudo mv command before it's complete?
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  ctrl-c for most commands
<DasEi> twig: that might break your data
<DasEi> twig11: that might break your data
<m477> some1 can recomend some program to defragmentation ?
<unop> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<bazhang> m477, not needed
<mbeierl> m477: depends on the filesystem type
<aaron> unop: Yes.  And I can copy some files from it but then it will stop and throw I/O exceptions.
<m477> recommend  ofc
<twig11> DasEi: right, and it's my only copy, so I better leave it alone.
<unop> aaron, if you do use dd .. but you will have to resize the filesystems later if the source and destination partitions are not the same size
<m477> bazhang: but i want def. nfs
<DasEi> twig11: yup
<bazhang> m477, ntfs?
<m477> bazhang: yeap
<twig11> DasEi: that's why I wanted to do cp. don't know why I did mv instead.
<bazhang> m477, from ubuntu, or windows
<unop> aaron, well, go ahead and use dd then (and cross your fingers)
<twig11> DasEi: is there any way to watch the progress of the file operation?
<m477> bazhang: for ubuntu
<sadik123> Dear ALL,Deubuntu 9.04 not restarting by itself...everytime i need to manually turn the power off and on...any solution
<sadik123> SORRY UBUNTU 9.04
<bazhang> m477, ubuntu does not use ntfs; it can read and write to it though
<m477> bazhang: i got system on ext but also i got ntfs partition
<DasEi> twig11: especially for such large files it's much safer cp, and then rm from the destination, a simple current failure and you are.. unlucky ;-)
<bazhang> m477, defrag from windows install
<m477> bazhang: it is only way ?
<sadik123> even i have loaded the ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 ...still same issue...then tried using the command sudo shutdown -r now...still shutdowns and while restarts hangs-up
<mazda01> fccf, how do I check modprobe?
<bazhang> m477, help for such in ##windows
<aaron> unop: I don't really understand the partitioning thing....
<twig11> DasEi: I know. Is there a way to see the progress?
<DasEi> twig11: too late now, there are options in mv and cp to have such a thing, watch size of destination file
<sadik123> aaron : even i have loaded the ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 ...still same issue...then tried using the command sudo shutdown -r now...still shutdowns and while restarts hangs-up
<m477> bazhang: ok i got windows
<bazhang> m477, ask in that channel
<mazda01> fccf, here's lsmod | grep snd: http://pastebin.com/f67a70ab5
<sadik123> twig 11 :even i have loaded the ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 ...still same issue...then tried using the command sudo shutdown -r now...still shutdowns and while restarts hangs-up
<unop> aaron, well, a partition houses a filesystem .. and the filesystem has a size which is <= the size of the partition .. so if you clone your partition to a new one which is bigger, the filesystem will have the same size as it did on the older partition
<twig11> DasEi: if the operation fails and I lose the data some family members are going to be more than a little annoyed. two hours of holding my breath...
<unop> aaron, that doesn't mean the filesystem won't work, it will but it won't occupy 100% of the partition - you will need to resize it later
<DasEi> twig11: is it sata at least ?
<aaron> unop: Right... I understand partitioning.  I guess it's dd that I don't understand.  I don't need it to occupy the whole partition, I just need to be able to save the files on it, you know?
<twig11> DasEi: It's a usb drive.
<aaron> Once I get the files saved to the new hard drive, I have no need to save the backup that dd creates.
<twig11> DasEi: I think it's a usb enclosure with a sata drive inside. Does that make sense?
<sadik123> hello everybody kind attention plz....has anybody got any idea for my solution or not
<sadik123> if not...let me know
<sadik123> even i have loaded the ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 ...still same issue...then tried using the command sudo shutdown -r now...still shutdowns and while restarts hangs-up
<twig11> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> aaron, it depends on how you use dd .. if you use dd on a block device (such as /dev/sda1) .. dd does a byte-for-byte copy of the device (and has no concept of files, etc) .. so the resulting output is just an image (of the filesystem) as opposed to an archive containing files
<ataufik> heloo... I need help my GDM won't back normally after I change xorg.conf. I am using Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M on laptop Compaq Presario 2500
<DasEi> twig11: yes, not the worst scene then, if internal is also sata, should get  ~ 20g transferrate
<aaron> unop: So what does the resulting image look like?  How would I access the files on it?  Just mount it?
<ataufik> all xorg.conf was actually back from beginning with command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unop> aaron,  it's because dd does not know about file boundaries, etc, etc that it copies free space too (which can be inconvenient) .. if you have 10G of files on a 40G partition .. your image is 40G in size, not 10G
<twig11> DasEi: 20GB/hour?
<unop> aaron, the image will be a binary file .. yea, you can mount it - against the loopback device and then access files
<twig11> DasEi: I don't know what the internal one is.
<twig11> DasEi: but I think it takes over an hour to transfer 50 GB.
<aaron> unop: Okay... so it wouldn't be a bad thing to dd a 40gb partition onto my /home partition that is 200gb, right?  It would end up being a single, 40gb file, correct?
<Mr-Woof> hi all,
<twig11> (looks for thunderstorms)
<locovicen> hi
<Mr-Woof> any gparted experts about tonight?
<ataufik> heloo... I need help my GDM won't back normally after I change xorg.conf. I am using Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M on laptop Compaq Presario 2500. all xorg.conf was actually back from beginning with command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<locovicen> yes
<Mr-Woof> is it possible to unmount a volume while in use?
<locohost> anyone use the new version of vlc to play blueray in ubuntu?
<DasEi> twig11: sorry,typo , least 20MB/s
<unop> aaron, hmm, well, yea, it will either be a 40G file or a 40G filesystem depending on how you use dd.
<irocksu> what is best current practise to install graphic drivers?
<irocksu> i have to install ati drivers
<unop> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasEi> Mr-Woof: not recommended, data-loss expected
<blah569> The last time I used Ubuntu 9.04, it had a significant decrease in preformance.  I want to try it again, was there an update to improve preformance on that?  Sabayon Linux supports my wireless much better than Ubuntu, as the content is loaded faster, haha.  Are there any improvements on wireless speed?
<locohost> get the catalyst package from ati
<Mr-Woof> I don't mind about data loss
<AppleBB> Any one here know of a ubuntu blackberrys users channel?
<twig11> DasEi: I think it gets more like 10MB/Sec
<Mr-Woof> basically, i've got an old laptop that was quad boot. I'm trying to wipe them all and start off, the fecking thing now won't boot from a cd
<Mr-Woof> any cd
<Mr-Woof> but will play a cd when in mint
<FLJohn> Scenario.  I have a new computer with Ubuntu on it.  My old computer has a drive with Windows XP.  I want to see if I can install the old drive in this computer to test whether or not the programs can run under wine.  I am not going to try to use windows since it is a Dell version of windows.  Does anyone know if IE can be accessed through wine cause I have some apps that will not work with IE6 on here.
<unop> aaron, i would use dd anyway for now and worry about things later
<DasEi> Mr-Woof: look an man umount, force-option
<aaron> unop: hmm... I'd prefer whichever is the simplest and hopefully most effective way of doing it.  So if I want to use dd to backup /dev/sdb1 to my /home folder....?
<ataufik> but the problem is, why after I put xorg.conf back to beginning, my gdm still won't start? It only can be started in low graphics res.
<Mr-Woof> if i do that dasei, will i be able to format it while it's unmounted?
<vsn> hi
<DasEi> Mr-Woof: no, won't
<Mr-Woof> :(
<DasEi> Mr-Woof: or did you mean partitoning ?
<unop> aaron, well, the best way is to use tar or rsync - but as you are experiencing IO errors, dd might be your only option (and even then it isn't guaranteed to work)
<Mr-Woof> nope format it
<DasEi> Mr-Woof: to partion it, got to unmount, for formatting > mount
<aaron> unop: So are you able to tell me what command/options I should use for the situation I mentioned?
<unop> aaron, is the destination partition you want to backup to empty or not?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<aaron> unop: No.  Its my /home/ partition and as such, contains my current install's home files.
<kefler> Could someone help me setup python on apache2 ?
<unop> aaron, right, that's the partition you want to backup .. but what about the partition you want to write the image to? is that empty?
<Mr-Woof> thanks for the help, i've got another idea :)
<aaron> unop: That's what I want to backup TO... my current /home/ partition.
<vsn> hi iam trying to setup bind9 for IPv6 on a LAN, i could use some help
<aaron> The files I need to backup are on my old Windows partition on a separate hard drive.
<unop> aaron, so what are you backing up?
<tavish> is www-data a user?
<aaron> (well, there are also files on my old linux partition that need to be saved too, on the same drive as the Windows files)
<unop> aaron, right, then, this should do.     dd if=/dev/sdb bs=32k > ~/backup.img
<unop> aaron, where /dev/sdb is your old drive
<ataufik> sudo lshw -C video
<ataufik> [sudo] password for amin:
<ataufik>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<ataufik>        description: VGA compatible controller
<ataufik>        product: Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<FloodBot1> ataufik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ataufik>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<aaron> unop: Thank you so much.
<unop> tavish, yes, if you have installed the apache package
<GnomeKing> howdy... my USB mouse doesn't work on my laptop... I've got 9.04 installed but although dmesg says it is recognised as a mouse, the cursor doesn't move in X
<CrOnOs> hi im trying to install ubuntu on a sd but the installer dont show the card i have a netbook whit 2g disk so i want to use my 8g sd card for the system any ideas
<tavish> unop: how can give it permissions to run a command, for example 'fortune'
<GnomeKing> btw - did anyone see my question? I'm a little unsure if the +z stopped me talking or not :)
<unop> tavish, it should already have the permissions
<CrOnOs> tavish why dont you just use su or sudo to run the app?
<DasEi> GnomeKing: I can see ya
<PerryMason> what would I need to do to be able to run php scripts on cron?
<FLJohn> Anyone ever use an old Drive with windows programs on it?
<GnomeKing> Thanks DasEi
<GnomeKing> PerryMason, make a shell script that runs them, and add that to cron
<DasEi> FLJohn: in which manner ?
<aaron> unop: Okay, I'm running that, but I see no output at all...should I?
<DasEi> aaron: no, patience XD
<DasEi> aaron: finished when cursor is back
<unop> aaron, you won't see any output until it has finished .. but you can check progress with.   kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<aaron> dd: reading `/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<aaron> unop, DasEi: dd: reading `/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<unop> aaron, doesn't look good - i'm afraid your drive's really on its last knees
<humbolt> If I need network authentication, which is the most simple way to achieve that?
<FLJohn> ﻿ DasEi:  I am going to throw my old hard drive in this computer to run as an extra drive.  I want to see if Wine will be able to read the drive and run programs.
<aaron> unop: So... take it to a professional, huh?
<FLJohn> Maybe I can designate the whole drive as a C-Drive
<unop> aaron, hmm, yea .. I had a similar problem some years ago -- what i did was put the drive in a polythene bag and put it in the freezer for 48 hours or so :)
<DasEi> FLJohn: k, but you know you got to install them again in wine, nor ?
<FLJohn> ﻿ DasEi:  I can not just add wine to the drive?
<DasEi> FLJohn:no
<stroyan> PerryMason: You can make a php script that can be exec'd from cron by using a "#!/usr/bin/php" first line and making the file executable.  Look at the "TIPS" section of "man php".
<FLJohn> ﻿ DasEi: Here is the problem.  I tried wine and I downloaded IE6 and I did not like the fact that when I opened up ie, it used 25 percent of my quad core constantly
<DasEi> FLJohn: to use more then one OS a time, consider :
<DasEi> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<FLJohn> ﻿ DasEi: Currently I use 3-5% of my resources even when I am streaming music
<aaron> unop: Alright... maybe I'll try the freezer trick over the next few days.  Freeze it over night, copy a bunch of files, repeat?
<unop> aaron, yea, i suppose you could do that, yea
<FLJohn> ﻿ DasEi;  I do not want to run other op systems.  i just want to be able to use my stock market software
<aaron> unop: Alright.  Thanks for the help!  I appreciate it.
<sadik123> unop: any solution for me
<FLJohn> My main hard drive is only 30 gigs (solid State)
<sagredo> what is the fastest way to back up the current configuration of a system to .iso?
<ronniehood> why .iso ?
<DasEi> FLJohn: so ask in #winehq, alos visit their website, to check if that app is listed there , see
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<FLJohn> thank you allo
<amaurea> It would be interesting to use the network card as a plain radiometer, i.e. reading off a time series of radiation intensities. this would require low-level access to the network card. is there a suiltable interface available, or will I have to write my own driver for it?
<asfjio> hello, i defined new variable in my ~/.bash_profile caller CUSTOM_PATH then i make PATH=$PATH:$CUSTOM_PATH but my new path did't appear when i do echo $PATH. what could be the problem?
<amaurea> export it
<mobi-sheep> asfjio: "source ~/.profile"
<Sub-Zero5> the user on my laptop that im trying to SSH into doesnt have a password, but it prompts me for one, so what do i use?
<ghostknife> any GUI tools for managing raid/lvm? console GUI is sufficient
<ghostknife> in fact, console GUI is preferred
<Sub-Zero5> the user on my laptop that im trying to SSH into doesnt have a password, but it prompts me for one, so what do i use?
<Sub-Zero5> !patience|ghostknife
<ubottu> ghostknife: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<amaurea> Sub-Zero5: you have a user wihtout password, and allow ssh passord authentication? ouch
<mgolisch> it wont allow login without passwords
<mgolisch> i cant belive it would
<Sub-Zero5> Ah ok, thats 1 out of 2 questions resloved
<asfjio> mobi-sheep: do i need to do anything else i mean it won't be only for the current session, right? when i restart?
<Sub-Zero5> Finnally how could i use the SCP command on windows?
<mgolisch> Sub-Zero5: there is pscp from putty or winscp if you want a gui
<frostburn> Sub-Zero5, winscp
<zanberdo> I'm having a problem replacing exim4 with postfix on a hardy server install. When I attempt to install postfix I am prompted that exim4 will be removed (ok so far) but then the removal fails. The output looks like this: http://pastebin.com/d694e1920
<ghostknife> Sub-Zero5: I didn't repeat my question?
<ghostknife> Sub-Zero5: in fact, I'm very patient and am busy going a google run
<mobi-sheep> asfjio: It is permanent when you put that in.  I could tell you to close the terminal and start a new one instead of the command.
<Sub-Zero5> !sorry|ghostknife
<ubottu> ghostknife: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<Sub-Zero5> lolers
<zanberdo> it appears as though apt-get is removing exim4-base and exim4-config before exim4-daemon-heavy. But when I attempt to remove exim4-daemon-heavy I'm forced to install exim4-daemon-light. Evidently exim4 needs the daemon.
<asfjio> mobi-sheep: so do i need the definition CUSTOM_PATH in my ~/.bash_profile or not?
<mobi-sheep> asfjio: It depends on preferences.  What are you trying to do?
<zanberdo> bottom line is: if I attempt to just remove exim4 I get dependency issues with a number of apps such as logwatch, logrotate and mailx. I've tried removing them, but then further dependency issues are unresolved.  Any idea how I can replace exim4 with postfix?
<asfjio> mobi-sheep: to have this custom path when i restart or somehing. ok i will leave my CUSTOM_PATH variable as it is now.
<wizzo50> What is the difference between ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Slart> wizzo50: kubuntu uses KDE instead of gnome
<danbhfive> zanberdo: it looks like that the exim4-heavy is actually failing to remove
<Slart> wizzo50: that's about the only difference I know of
<mobi-sheep> asfjio: If you're trying to have your own script folder, you could just create 'bin' folder on your home directory and that'll be it.
<wizzo50> ok, thks
<asfjio> mobi-sheep: i don;t need to define anything else just create the dir and put my stuff there?
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have problem with NetworkManager. It has a faulty resolv.conf as default. It has mixed my VPN resolv.conf with my default and its not good. Everytime I restart my computer or do anything with NetworkManager, it defaults to this faulty one. How can I change this behavior?
<frostburn> Blinkiz, there's probably a more elegant solution, but i did a chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<mgolisch> Blinkiz: you use vpnc?
<mobi-sheep> asfjio: That's right.  Yup.  bin is generally used for personal scripts.  I have 9 scripts at the moment.  Check .bashrc and look for bin code.  You may need to uncomment it out first.
<Saranas> hio @ all
<mgolisch> it never undoes its resolv.conf changes for me
<mgolisch> realy annoying
<asfjio> mobi-sheep: ok, thank you very much for the answers, bye
<Blinkiz> mgolisch, No, "network-manager-openvpn"
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> ok
<zanberdo> danbhfive, yes. and when I originally had exim4-daemon-light installed (which is evidently installed by default for exim4) I was getting the same errors concerning exim4-daemon-light.  This is what prompted me to install exim4-daemon-heavy.  Oddly enough, installing 'heavy successfully remove 'light...
<brodymcd> can someone help me - I'm trying to set up Evolution to work with my microsoft outlook exchange server at work... I get it to the point it shows me all my email folders, but has errors once it tries to access anything in the folders.
<frostburn> brodymcd, yeah i have the same issues, i do a pkill evolution        and restart it
<Blinkiz> frostburn, Using chattr is not good for me. Then NetworkManager can't change resolv.conf when am using my VPN connection. No good
<brodymcd> frostburn - pkill?
<frostburn> brodymcd, kills all processes named evolution
<wizzo50> Slart: Which is better to use KDE or Gnome?
<frostburn> !best | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<brodymcd> frostburn - still lost, sorry... is that like force quit?
<Slart> wizzo50: I would say it comes down to taste.. is strawberry icecream better than vanilla icecream? =)
<gogo> what does ubuntu do
<wizzo50> ubottu: What is the difference between the 2?
<frostburn> brodymcd, yes =]
<bazhang> gogo, its an OS
<frostburn> brodymcd, i've also had issues where the mail was corrupt and had to delete all local files and reconnect/download
<DasEi> wizzo50: ubott-- is a ro-bot
<gogo> what is a OS
<ghostknife> i want to add a drive and make the 2 drives raid1. can the ubuntu installer do this?
<pup> gogo: it does all you want... what do you want to do?
<Bishop> anyone provide a reference or approx costs for a custom lice-cd?
<pup> wizzo50: :D
<Pici> !ot | Bishop
<ubottu> Bishop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> gogo, an Operating System, much like Windows XP or Apple OS X
<DasEi> Bishop:  ?
<gogo> run as a surver
<pup> Bishop: do you want to burn ur own live cd?
<Bishop> yes.  with customizations
<pup> gogo: there's an ubuntu server edition
<brodymcd> frostburn - this is just starting for the first time - I have never connected and seen any email - just a folder structure
<bazhang> !remaster | Bishop
<ubottu> Bishop: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ltcabral> is there a channel to ask about english language? i need to make some translation from portuguese
<gogo> pup: what
<Bishop> i have used remantersys...
<danbhfive> zanberdo: mmm, I dunno.  See lines 18 and 19?  Its saying that 'heavy is failing to remove.  That can't be the same error, since you say that 'light succeeded to remove.  Anyway, I can tell you how to break it so it proceeds anyway: just remove the 'heavy.prerm script, and then run the command again.   At least that will get your further...
<GilJ> ltcabral: You can try to use babelfish (google for it)
<pup> gogo: you said u want to use ubuntu on a server right?
<gogo> pup: yes
<pup> gogo: then install ubuntu server edition
<gogo> pup: ok how
<DasEi> !br | Itcabral
<ubottu> Itcabral: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<frostburn> brodymcd, ack, i'd check with the evolution channel, it's been pretty flaky for me too, you might get more debug information if you run it from the command line
<ltcabral> GilJ: thats not very trustable is it?
<brodymcd> frostburn - what is that channel?
<gogo> pup: how do i do that
<pup> gogo: download it!
<gogo> where from
<pup> gogo: you'll find the iso on ubuntu website
<pup> gogo: burn it on a cd and install it like any other OS
<gogo> pup:thanx
<frostburn> brodymcd,  Discussion of Evolution (development and otherwise) takes place in #evolution on irc.gimp.org.
<Sub-Zero5> is their a way i can automate a SCP job via a windows batch file?
<pup> Sub-Zero5: how about asking that on #windows
<cwna> is there a package I can download that is same as shockwave?
<bazhang> cwna, no shockwave for linux
<MyTechGuru> for india which is nearest download option
<DasEi> !shockwave | cwna
<ubottu> cwna: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<pup> MyTechGuru: doesn't matter, some times closer ones are slower!
<kuneli> hi i need to change my screen res from 800x600 to 1024x786
<pup> kuneli: go to display properties!
<DasEi> MyTechGuru: you can use synaptic > find fastest mirror
<MyTechGuru> ok
<Sub-Zero5> system > pref display kuneli
<mazda01> fccf, sorry. I was away from my computer. did you resond? I can't see back that far as this channel is very active. here's lsmod | grep snd: http://pastebin.com/f67a70ab5
<cwna> thanks ubottu i will try the link.
<zanberdo> danbhfive, thank you, that solved my problem. I was able to use apt-get to install postfix which automatically removed exim4 and it's dependencies without the error. Tell me, what is a .prerm file anyway?
<twig11> how can I watch the progress of a file operation using cp?
<DasEi> cwna: ubott-- is a ro-bot
<kuneli> i dont have display on sys pref
<pup> DasEi: i don't see that option for fastest mirror... where's it exactly?
<frostburn> twig11, you can use -v
<frostburn> theres no bar
<kuneli> its srceen res
<Socah> kuneli, gnome-display-properties - type it in terminal
<pup> kuneli: that's correct
<Neaai> .  If I format a usb stick as ext3, give it a bootable flag, debootstrap the system at the mountpoint (/mnt), then shouldn't  "grub-probe /mnt"  show something proper and not an error message ?
<DasEi> twig11: try rsync instead, easiest, (man rsync)
<Slart> twig11: I'm not sure if you can.. you can use rsync if you want a nice progress bar..
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<MyTechGuru> i tried to connect irv from pidgin but i couldnt so i am using firefox chatzilla
<MyTechGuru> irc
<fccf> mazda01: sorry i've been in another chat, and working - cannot multi--multi--task
<Socah> mazda01, remove pulseaudio, or type... alsamixer -c 0
<danbhfive> zanberdo: its the pre-removal script.  Its was returning an error, so apt was stopping.  You deleted that, so apt just proceeded.  The downside is that the package may not have been removed properly
<Socah> mazda01, and try to set mixer for highter values
<Ti-dev> mazda01: do you have any control in the gnome-volume applet caleld PCM?
<twig11> DasEi: Slart: thanks
<mcphail> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<mcphail> mazda01: try pavucontrol
<zanberdo> danbhfive, excellent information. thank you. I'm sure that I can follow-up on exim4-daemon-heavy to verify that it was in fact removed properly. thanks again.
<kuneli> wher is the termanil im a newbe
<wizzo50> PCM Marine Engines?
<Socah> kuneli, atl+f2 and type terminal
<Socah> kuneli, or programs->accesories->terminal
<danbhfive> zanberdo: yw
<artistxe>  
<DasEi> twig11: there is a way to put a script for cp, adding the progress-function, but rsync does from itself
<pup> kuneli: it's also under accessories
<Socah> kuneli, if you want to use by alt+f2, you need to type gnome-terminal*
<DasEi> kuneli: alt+F", gnome-terminal
<whatvn> DasEi, progress-function for cp?
<DasEi> whatvn: yes
<whatvn> DasEi, more details, please :D
<artistxe> is anyone here using irssi or any other terminal chat client ?
<kuneli> okay iv don it
<whatvn> DasEi, can you pastebin this script?
<twig11> DasEi: it looks like rsync would be the app to use for backups then.
<mcphail> artistxe: yes
<DasEi> whatvn: moment, looking up
<arand> artistxe: I am, do ask the question.
<whatvn> DasEi, ok
<bullgard4> What is the name of the Ubuntu telephony private branch exchange (PBX) program?
<rickest> artistxe: weechat is terminal/curses-based
<artistxe> arand / mcphail . what would be the command to join a particular network . like freenode ?
<rickest> bullgard4: asterisk?
<Socah> whatvn, maybe cp -v ? verbose will show you each copierd file
<Pici> bullgard4: asterisk?
<DasEi> twig11: rsync does a lot, but can also be used for just copying
<whatvn> Socah, no
<artistxe> I tried connect command
<bullgard4> rickest, Pici Yes. Thank you very much for your help.
<arand> artistxe: /connect irc.gnome.org for example worked on irssi
<artistxe> or maybe I cannot be connected to more than one network at a time ???
<frostburn> artistxe, you may join multiple networks using irssi
<artistxe> frostburn . do I need a script to do ?
<frostburn> artistxe, http://irssi.org/documentation/startup   no
<kuneli> but iv dont have 1024x768 in my system at all
<Pici> Help in #irssi too
<linduxed1> is there a smarter way to do "cat ./* | grep foobar"
<linduxed1> ?
<kuneli> iv check it
<Pici> linduxed1: grep foobar ./*
<frostburn> linduxed1, grep "foobar" *
<LordLandon> linduxed1: grep foobar ./*
<artistxe> thanks for the help everyone .
<jsteel> Hi. I'm trying to build a custom kernel with a patch to support the latest winbond watchdog. I run `fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers` and everything works great except the /lib comes out to be 1.1GB. Compare that to the 100-200MB that the server image creates in lib. Does anybody know how to make my image smaller? Whats the magical incantation to make?
<linduxed1> Pici: frostburn: LordLandon: ok that worked
<kuneli> that bring me out screen res panel
<kuneli> i need to update it
<wizzo50> How do I setup my Terminal
<kuneli> so how
<twig11> DasEi: so my command would look like rsync /sourcefile destination file; and that automatically includes progress indicator or is there an option that needs to be included for that?
<whatvn> twig11, -av option
<vargadanis> hi, is there  a way to create bootable floppy images? (I have no floppy drive) I want to test my bootloader I wrote in assembly but having trouble creating a 'virtual floppy drive'
<kuneli> i have grait anger
<whatvn> twig11, man rsync
<twig11> whatvn: thanks; sudo rsync -av sourcefile destinationfile. I read man rsync but some of it is over my head and I must have missed that.
<cubaz> anybody help, pls, i need to instal ati radeon xpress 200m drivers under ubuntu 9.04...
<wizzo50> HELP! How do I setup my Terminal Server Client: Domain? Client Hostname? and Protocol File?
<whatvn> twig11, short answer: yes
<kr1s> Hi, how can i change this routing table http://paste.debian.net/41773/ that pakets for 192.168.10.0 doesn't be encapsulated by tap0 and ppp0
<purefusion> ok, I'm out of CDs so I used this method to extract the iso to a bootable flash drive, but it's not getting picked up even with the bios set to load usb drives first
<cubaz> can somebody help?
<fwaokda> :( I figured someone by now would've cracked the zune to be used within ubuntu... still sad I have to have part of my hdd for windoze still /cry
<wizzo50> HELP! How do I setup my Terminal Server Client: Domain? Client Hostname? and Protocol File?
<cubaz> anybody help, pls, i need to instal ati radeon xpress 200m drivers under ubuntu 9.04... Can you help?
<frostburn> fwaokda, i've found that virtualbox/vmware workstation work great in those instances for windows only usb devices
<frostburn> wizzo50, what are you trying to connect to
<twig11> whatvn: and what I gather from man is that it automatically sends only changes if some of the files in the destination match files in the source. Correct?
<wizzo50> weechat
<Oceanic> cubaz, the atifree drivers work with the M200
<fwaokda> frostburn, ya I've tried it but I didn't like it - BUT that was before I had 4gb of ram... hmmmm interesting
<wizzo50> frostburn: Weechat
<cubaz> Oceanic, how do i find them?
<frostburn> wizzo50, windows box, linux?   what's weechat?
<silverblade> sounds a bit urinal for me
<Oceanic> cubaz, they are already installed
<fwaokda> frostburn, can you still play games through windows in virtualbox?
<thiebaude_> !weechat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weechat
<Oceanic> cubaz they should be working
<frostburn> fwaokda, yes! they just implemented directx9 in virtualbox, i've yet to try it though
<wizzo50> A chat program I saw someone else asking about, so I was checking it out too, so am not sure
<cubaz> Oceanic, well, i can onlu use system w/o effects or anything
<frostburn> wizzo50, terminal service client is used for remotely connecting to other desktops
<kuneli> i dont see a 1024x768 in my system how
<amaurea> tch, seems like using my network card as a radiometer would require rewriting both the firmware and driver. I think I'll give up
<DasEi1> whatvn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316707
<fwaokda> frostburn, well looks like I might be reformatting... one last question: Can I delete my windows partition and then expand my current ubuntu partition? so i dont have to reinstall/reformat?
<kuneli> it only have 600x800
<ubuntuUSR> i`d like to restore grub but my file system is read only. have it any meaning?
<frostburn> fwaokda, yes, you'll need to boot with a livecd and use gparted (partition editor)
<kuneli> hello
<kuneli> hello
<Oceanic> cubaz, whats the output of "glxinfo | grep direct"
<fwaokda> frostburn, alright sweet then that's what I'm gonna do today thanks a bunch! ;)
<frostburn> ubuntuUSR, boot with a live cd and reinstall grub
<silverblade> hello! is it meee you're looking foooor
<kuneli> hahahahahah
<DasEi> !resolution | kuneli
<ubottu> kuneli: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wizzo50> frostburn: 1) Run './configure'
<wizzo50>    (./configure --help so see options)
<wizzo50> 2) Run 'make'
<wizzo50> 3) As root, run 'make install'
<wizzo50> 4) Enjoy !  :-)
<FloodBot1> wizzo50: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizzo50>  That is what it is asking to do, so when I open Terminal it is asking for what I mentioned earlier
<whatvn> DasEi1, ok
<kuneli>  your tees ing me
<kuneli> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<whatvn> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntuUSR> i`m using live cd already but my filesystem where grub is located is read-only
<wizzo50> frostburn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217180/
<frostburn> wizzo50, weechat is packaged in ubuntu, sudo apt-get install weechat
<kuneli> hello
<kuneli> hello
<Pici> !repeat | kuneli
<kuneli> 911
<ubottu> kuneli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR: so make it readable
<wizzo50> hi
<mazda01> Socah, yes, I have already set everything really high in gnome-alsamixer. I get a horrible hissing when I turn them too high but volume is still very low. i have everything cranked to?
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR: so make it .. err, writeable
<fccf> ubuntuUSR: grub loads to the master boot record, the grub files in /boot/grub are not written to when reinstalling grub
<kuneli> soooooooooooo tell me that okay
<RAZcracK> hello everyone !!! ;)
<silverblade> that okay.
<mazda01> i have tried pvaucontrol, didn't help either. I have read everything about pulseaudio but nothing seems to help the low volume?
<wizzo50> floodBot Did you remove me from here
<cubaz> Oceanic, what whould be the output? It's hard to say:-)
<ubuntuUSR> DasEi: how?
<Pici> wizzo50: It was a mute, you're unmuted now.
<mazda01> if I turn down the mic boost and mic, the hissing goes away but then I have to turn master and PCM to their highest levels to even hear barely anything. there has to be a config file change or something.
<mazda01> BRB
<fccf> wizzo50: that was a temporary mute ... in the future use a pastebin for multi line posts
<didi`> I am using emacs and when I keep C-f pressed, at random times fs are inserted in the buffer. Investigating the problem with xev I found out that the key CTRL is, at random times, pressed and released, even though I am pressing it. Has someone experienced this same problem before?
<ubuntuUSR> fccf: so i shoul or not make it writable?
<wizzo50> Pici: I don't even have my volume on or up on here
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR:you can't wrtite to /boot/grub ? try as root, like gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pici> wizzo50: muted in IRC means that we can't see what you type.  It was because you flooded the channel with text.
<Agion> hi, does anyone want to help me configure/install my display and graphics card drivers?
<Pici> !paste | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntuUSR> DasEi can`t do that
<fccf> ubuntuUSR: you don't need to ... just do sudo grub from the live disk
<wizzo50> fccf: I couldn't remember what it was called at first, now do that you and others told me
<pup> how does gksudo differ from sudo?
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR:why / I'm not getting your question
<guntbert> !gksudo | pup
<ubottu> pup: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pup> Sengupta: welcom!
<frostburn> pup, gksudo pops up a gtk modal
<pup> well i've been using sudo gedit without any hassles!
<thiebaude_> pup, i do the same thing
<guntbert> !worksforme | pup , thiebaude_
<ubottu> pup , thiebaude_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<andre_pl> I accidentally removed myself from the admin group, now I can't use sudo to get myself back in.
<kuneli> kuneli is spseeking
<fccf> andre_pl: uh ... thats why we have recovery mode
<andre_pl> i was hoping there was a way without rebooting
<wizzo50> sudo apt-get install weechat
<sylvanus_> Does anyone know where and what plugins I could get that will allow me to burn music files (mp3) to dvd?
<lstarnes> andre_pl: go into recovery mode and run gpasswd -a USERNAME admin
<fccf> can you ssh in as root?
<ubuntuUSR> i executed commands find /media/disk/boot/grub/stage1 and find /boot/grub/stage1
<andre_pl> no i cant :(
<DasEi> "burn | sylvanus_
<DasEi> !burn | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eoraptor013> sylvanus -- I think brasero is the default Ubuntu app
<ubuntuUSR> final result is Error 15: File not found
<andre_pl> so gpasswd is the way to JUST add someone to a group? because using usermod is how I removed myself in the first palce.
<mazda01> andre_pl, you need to boot into recovery mode and then do some editing. look vi sudo on goggle i think.
<fccf> andre_pl: then I'd do the reboot thing and add yourself back to admin and make sure you are in the sudoers list
<kuneli> nero for linux
<ghostknife> is it possible to install ubuntu on raid+lvm. My question is basically whether the installer has a gui for setting this up?
<fwaokda> anyone know if it's possible yet to play blu ray/hd dvd movies in ubuntu if I have a drive for it?
<flaviosnm> hi...does anyone knows about ERROR 5 during Ubuntu installation??
<wizzo50> frostburn: I have reinstalled ubuntu on my new computer and now need to get the Terminal setup so I can use it to put what you told me for WeeChat?
<DasEi> sylvanus_ : brasero works best for me, too, or if you got a license, can also use nero (else time-based trial)
<Mud> nero & trial? whats that :+
<sylvanus_> yes but it will not let me burn mp3's to disc, It says not with current set of plugins
<Mud> *kuch* k.e.y.g.e.n *kuch*
<Mud> :+
<DasEi> Mud: check their HP
<sylvanus_> not dvds anyway
<Mud> DasEi : hot porno?
<DasEi> sylvanus_ : they do both, cd and dvd
<Mud> :+
<wizzo50> frostburn: I have reinstalled ubuntu on my new computer and now need to get the Terminal setup so I can use it to put what you told me for WeeChat?
<ubuntuUSR> i do not getting. file stage1 and eve stage2 exists on my hdd but comman fid can`t fin it
<sylvanus_> yes it will burn both but will not let me burn mp3's to a DVD!
<guntbert> Mud: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Mud> guntbert no :P
<Mud> I am always idleing here
<sylvanus_> it tells me not supported with current set of plugins
<ubuntuUSR> sorry, not fid=find eve=even
<guntbert> Mud: please stop your off topic comments
<DasEi> sylvanus_: try to start brasero from teminal, to get more detailed output
<fluitfries> anyone know where to tell CUPS to always print a custom footer on all pages?  thanks!
<fccf> sylvanus_: do you have mpg123 and mpg321 installed?
<Mud> guntbert: 50 euro's, special prizeee for you ))
<flaviosnm> could some  help me with ERROR 5 - ubuntu installation??
<sylvanus_> I am not really terminal savy
<wizzo50> frostburn: I have reinstalled ubuntu on my new computer and now need to get the Terminal setup so I can use it to put what you told me for WeeChat?
<fccf> fluitfries: localhost:631
<asdjkasdfas> hi
<sylvanus_> I dont think so
<Oceanic> cubaz, in terminal
<sylvanus_> how so I get them
<asdjkasdfas> i've got an acer extensa 5220, do you know if the bluetooth is supported?
<fluitfries> fccf: ok, i will poke around there.  thanks!
 * Mud careless guntbert
<Mud> its ok :)
<DasEi> sylvanus_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wizzo50> frostburn: Frostburn must be gone
<wizzo50> I have reinstalled ubuntu on my new computer and now need to get the Terminal setup so I can use it to put what you told me for WeeChat?
<fccf> sylvanus_: search for them in synaptic package manager ... or sudo apt-get install mpg321 mpg123 from terminal
<seeds> wizzo50 i am using weechat right now
<flaviosnm> could some  help me with ERROR 5 - ubuntu installation??
<wizzo50> seeds:  I have reinstalled ubuntu on my new computer and now need to get the Terminal setup so I can use it to put what you told me for WeeChat?
<lstarnes> flaviosnm: where exactly do you get that error?
<DasEi> wizzo50: you want to use weechat ?
<ubuntuUSR> anyone help me restore my grub? even super grub disk was useless
<wizzo50> I just want to get my Terminal Client setup so I can run sudo on it
<cubaz> Oceanic, it returns tons of text... I'm trying envy now. I'll see what happens and let you know
<wizzo50> sudo and whatever after it
<wizzo50> The word that is
<seeds> click on accessories
<DasEi> wizzo50: so open terminal and use sudo ?!
<sylvanus_> It says I have the latest version of ubuntu restricted extras
<Sh3r1ff> wizzo50: applications > accessoires > terminal ?
<seeds> you will see it on the drop down list
<ellusive> siemka
<flaviosnm> lstarnes: i got it during the ubuntu install!!
<DasEi> wizzo50: sudo apt-get install weechat
<frostburn> wizzo50, what are you trying to do? use a term server or weechat
<asdjkasdfas> i've got an acer extensa 5220, do you know if the bluetooth is supported?
<ellusive> sa polacy??
<lstarnes> flaviosnm: wt which part of the install?
<lstarnes> *at
<wizzo50> weechat
<DasEi> !terminal | wizzo50:
<ubottu> wizzo50:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Oceanic> cubaz, pm me if you have more problems
<DasEi> wizzo50: can also alt+F2 , then gnome-terminal
<flaviosnm> lstarnes: when the installation has 24% the message error pop up
<lstarnes> flaviosnm: does it tell you anything else?
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR:so even sgdisk can't find your stages ?
<fluitfries> fccf: i set an "Ending Banner" for one of my printers and tested it...  what it did was printed an entire separate page with some information.  what i would really like to do is just have a small footer on the bottom of each page that says the info instead.  is there a setting for this?
<alexnet> can someone help with an ubuntu command that woudl search my apache files for a reference to "phpmyadmin" ?
<flaviosnm> lstarnes: No. i have been tried install in two pc, but i can't
<ubuntuUSR> DasEi that`s true
<asdjkasdfas> i've got an acer extensa 5220, do you know if the bluetooth is supported?
<bruenig> alexnet: just use grep
<Sh3r1ff> asdjkasdfas: try searching it on google, but my gues would be yes
<lstarnes> flaviosnm: which version of ubuntu?
<ubuntuUSR> asdjkasdfas: first buy external bt module then ask
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR:none is found (you chosed repair linux, gnu.. and so on) ?
<asdjkasdfas> i tried Sh3r1ff, but i didn't find anything
<ubuntuUSR> evry option was useless
<KEBA1> is someone here using the jaunty-rhythmbox and listening to podcasts?
<flaviosnm> ,lstarnes: both Kubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu 8.10
<ubuntuUSR> evry-every sorry
<pw-toxic> hi, If i change the volumen with the hotkeys of my keyboard, i can see the change in the top right corner of my desktop, but the volume doesnt change at all!
<DasEi> !hardware | asdjkasdfas might be  helpful
<ubottu> asdjkasdfas might be  helpful: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<asdjkasdfas> Sh3r1ff, do you know how to check if the bluetooth is correctly installed?
<bullgard4> How many ressources consumes the program Siproxd?
<Sub-Zero5> how do i make a public key for open ssh? i followed a tut online but it still asks me for a password
<DasEi> asdjkasdfas: look at dmesg (pipe it to a file for  more convience or use grep), or look in syslog
<frostburn> Sub-Zero5, if you don't want a password, just press enter
<ubuntuUSR> DasEi: is any cure over there?
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR:did you try to start from sgd-disk ?
<DasEi> did*
<ubuntuUSR> DasEi: no
<myth10> hi folks!  does anyone know if is it possible to move openvpn CA and client certificates from ipcop to a ubuntu openvpn server?
<guntbert> Sub-Zero5: have a look at http://suso.org/docs/shell/ssh.sdf
<misha_> hello
<frostburn> myth10, yes, they are the same x509 certificates
<fccf> fluitfries: look at this http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/spec-banner.html
<mazda01> Sub-Zero5, if you made the key with a passphrse than it will ask you for the passphrase.
<deany> Sub-Zero5, ssh-keygen then ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server:
<Sub-Zero5> frostburn: when i created the id_dsa file i dident use a passphrase, now when i use that to SCP a file to my pc,i get some sort of error
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR: check that too, else try server-live cd > repairconsole
<kuneli> wer are you from  guys
<deany> Sub-Zero5, it will ask for password once, then after that it wont.
<fluitfries> fccf: yea, i have seen that.  unfortunately because it only applies to "Banner" pages it just always wants to do this on a separate page.  :(
<silverblade> I am from the internet.
<myth10> frostburn:  great thanks for the info!
<arand> !ot > kuneli
<ubottu> kuneli, please see my private message
<ghostknife> is there a way to configure aptitude to never delete .deb packages from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<DasEi> ubuntuUSR: in harder cases, there is less busy (and often less pesponsive) #grub, I guess you already tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<frostburn> myth10, you may need to convert them to a different form, but that's not too hard... iirc ipcop has both the CA and cert in one file
<fccf> fluitfries: how about this http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/spec-ipp.html#page-label
<ubuntuUSR> DasEi: i remember that one day grub was completly destroyed. even xp won`t run. but i used fixmbr and  another one windows-like command, and from that day i can run only windows
<ghostknife> I have to rsync that directory regularly just to keep the files. it seems overkill for a reason that seems valid for a feature
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: in preferences > files > leave all files in cache
<DasEi> !grub| ubuntuUSR:
<ubottu> ubuntuUSR:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guntbert> ubuntuUSR: fixmbr removes grub, try the link from DasEi
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: where is this preferences in the terminal?
<KEBA1> is someone here using the jaunty-rhythmbox and listening to podcasts?
<fluitfries> fccf: yes this does seem to be the right track.  (saw this one too) but from here i am not sure how to alter the IPP settings.  that is kind of what i am working on i guess!
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: I'm about 30km away from the machine
<flaviosnm> could some  help me with ERROR 5 - ubuntu installation??
<guntbert> anyone | KEBA1
<wizzo50> frostburn: I feel stupid now
<frostburn> wizzo50, it happens =]
<wizzo50> frostburn: LOL!
<DasEi> !details | flaviosnm:
<ubottu> flaviosnm:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KEBA1> guntbert: youre right :)
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: got a graphical interface?
<KEBA1> is anybody here using the jaunty-rhythmbox and listening to podcasts?
<ubuntuUSR> thx a lot
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: that's what I'm trying to say I don't have
<Asad2005> How can i restart sound in 9.04 without restarting
<KEBA1> guntbert: is the tense right btw? *g*
<myth10> frontburn: ok
<twig11> I reinstalled Jaunty after backing up the home folders of two users (individually, not the entire /home directory) to a usb fat drive. When I set up the first user I used the same username as the previous administrator user. Now I've imported both user folders back into /home and I'm going to set up another user with the same name as the second user folder I imported. Is there a better way of preparing to connect the user accoun
<moreia> Eek! I updated to Jaunty Jackalope / 9.04 and now I can't get online at all. Network Manager shows an available connection (auto eth0) but can't connect to it.
<ubuntuUSR> hope it  can restore my grub
<guntbert> KEBA1: if that is your *real* question it is off topic here, this is a support channel
<KEBA1> guntbert: kay :)
<flaviosnm> ubottu: After all step of install procedures i just got 24% of installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaviosnm> ubottu: i tried several times, but it doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/access-remote-gui-programs-using-ssh-forwarding
<guntbert> flaviosnm: are you certain that your CD is not defect - maybe the iso image wasn't ok, did you check it?
<KEBA1> flaviosnm: you meant DasEi ;)
<KEBA1> is anyone using rhythmbox and 9.04 here and wants to test whether podcasts work?
<Sub-Zero5> im getting a unable to use key file "id_dsa.pub" (not a private key)
<bullgard4> How many ressources consumes the program Siproxd?
<DasEi>  flaviosnm: ubott-- is a ro-bot; did you verify the installer cd ?
<moreia> KEBA1: i'd love to test podcasts if I could get online!
<Sub-Zero5> same thing for the id_dsa
<KEBA1> moreia: you are online ;)
<moreia> Cute.
<flaviosnm> guntbert:the imagem it is ok. The cannonical sent me! ubuntu 8.10
<moreia> I'm on my laptop.
<frostburn>  moreia have you rebooted since the upgrade?   is there anything in dmesg that might indicate that there's a kernel mod error?
<DasEi> KEBA1 I use streamtuner or amarok for it, works fine
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: I know X11 forwarding, but firstly, I can't forward the top menus (at least not simply), and secondly: it's far too slow. I just ended a very long X11 forwarded session, and to wait 20 seconds just to open the file menu, and 15seconds to wait for an entry to be highlighted when hovering the mouse over it is far to slow to be acceptable. There has to be an alternative on the terminal (a config file or console program)
<flaviosnm> guntbert: and i have installed in others pcs
<moreia> I did reboot, though only once.
<twig11> I imported two user folders into /home from a fat drive backup. I want to set up a user with the same name as one of the folders, but I can't do it because a home folder with that name already exists. I want the existing home folder to be the home folder of the user I'm creating; how should I go about accomplishing this?
<KEBA1> DasEi: hm, amarok... mabye i should start using it, its nice :)
<moreia> Reading /var/log/dmesg  ... I don't see anything noteworthy except maybe "mtrr: no MTRR for f8000000,2000000 found
<moreia> "
<frostburn> moreia, do you see your ethernet card when you do a ifconfig ?
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hey what's new with ubuntu
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: just open a remote terminal and open synaptic from that terminal, you don't need the whole graphic
<moreia> frostburn: yes
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: another problem with X11 forwarded session is that I can't just click on something, go away and do something else, because when I shift back to the process it has to reload things over the network. So I'm forced to sit and wait
<guntbert> flaviosnm: I see, but I've never heard of error 5...
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: exactly, that's what I'm looking for. where in synaptic
<DasEi> KEBA1 : nice app yes, little heavyx on system ressources, though; if you got the url and need no searching interface, vlc is fast n slim
<badnews> \join irc.freenode.net
<guntbert> !ot > ma5t3rw1tt
<ubottu> ma5t3rw1tt, please see my private message
<eoraptor013> I've got WinXP running in VBox on Jackalope (so much more cache than Jaunty!). I've got a MySql server running on host. I haven't been able to get WinXP to see the MySql server. Any suggestions?
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: settings > preferences > files > leave all files in cache
<flaviosnm> guntbert: i already have heard about it and i know exit a way to repair but i don't know how
<frostburn> moreia, i'd try manually setting a static address using network manager just to verify that it's able to communicate, then i'd investigate dhcp server
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: arg. synaptic can't run on the terminal
<KEBA1> DasEi: yes, it is.. and because of this point, i am not using it NOW... but rhythmbox (the intrepid version...) cannot play podcasts really (it can, but it really sucks) :/
<ma5t3rw1tt> Is it really true that if u have the new version of ububtu on a flash drive it boots super fast?
<moreia> frostburn: thanks.
<fluitfries> fccf: gtg, thanks for your help!
<ma5t3rw1tt> That's what I am bein told
<cl0vvn> I can't get youtube videos to work; getting as error that I don't have the newest flash installed
<KEBA1> ma5t3rw1tt: faster than older ubuntu versions, right... but booting on a flash drive is never that fast...
<DasEi> KEBA1 : which hardware do you use ?
<cl0vvn> tried using
<frostburn> eoraptor013, is windows running a firewall? not sure if windows mysql auto adds a rule
<Joe_> I'm using GKrellM to display sysinfo, it is showing GPU A, GPU 0, GPU 1.... but I only have two GPUs... what's going on?
<cl0vvn> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cl0vvn> and apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cl0vvn> but still nothing
<KEBA1> DasEi: 2*1.8ghz cpu, 2 gig ram. yes, that is enough, but amarok was not fast, the last time i tested
<Sjord> How do I set the mouse dpi?
<DasEi> Joe_: onboard ?
<N30> No u can Do This
<cl0vvn> the flashplayer website only offers the i386 version, and i have an x64
<N30> No u can Do This
<ma5t3rw1tt> KEBA1: Oh. Someone waa tellin me it boots insanely fast
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: synaptic is a graphical tool you know, or do you mean apt-get?
<Sjord> I just bought a 1000 dpi mouse and the mouse pointer moves much too fast. I have already set the mouse sensitivity to the minimum.
<arand> !flash64 | cl0vvn
<KEBA1> ma5t3rw1tt: test it out ;)
<ubottu> cl0vvn: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<N30> System -> administrations - > System Package Manager
<twig11> I imported two user folders into /home from a fat drive backup. I want to set up a user with the same name as one of the folders, but I can't do it because a home folder with that name already exists. I want the existing home folder to be the home folder of the user I'm creating; how should I go about accomplishing this?
<N30> and u have those there to install
<Joe_> dasei nope, no onboard video
<ma5t3rw1tt> Will so
<N30> Check and Select the packages
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: you said: 21:26 < Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: just open a remote terminal and open synaptic from that terminal, you don't need the whole graphic
<DasEi> KEBA1 : well on that, only coming up should lack, unless you run out of mem whitch other apps
<cl0vvn> ok, thanks ubottu
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: in the terminal type synaptic and then enter ? ;)
<arand> cl0vvn: you checked so you don't have other flash packages installed?
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: yes. it complains about not being able to open a window
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: X11 forwarding is not an option
<Sjord> How do I set the mouse dpi?
<gangsterlicious> go go power ranger
<fccf> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<moreia> frostburn: no dice
<guntbert> flaviosnm: how much ram do you have?
<Meteor```> damn
<Meteor```> Ubuntu is cooler than i thought.
<moreia> Network Manager doesn't think I'm connected either.
<twig11> !language >Meteor```
<ubottu> Meteor```, please see my private message
<Pici> ghostknife: What are you trying to install?
<cl0vvn> well, i had downloaded what i figured were the newest ones
<eoraptor013> Hadn't thought of that. Thought it was a NAT or bridge problem. Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<cl0vvn> from synaptic
<Meteor```> what i typed wrong :o
<Pici> ghostknife: You can use apt-get or aptitude to install packages using only the terminal
<Meteor```> aright sorry, if i said anything against the rules.
<ghostknife> Pici: so
<flaviosnm> guntbert: 512MB in one and 1024MB in another one
<ghostknife> Pici: I'm not trying to install anything
<Pici> ghostknife: I'm sorry, I just caught the end of the conversation.
<ghostknife> Pici: i'm trying to configure the cache to never delete .deb files
<frostburn> moreia, familiar with wireshark or tcpdump?  I'd start tracing the packets in and out during a dhcp session
<wizzo50> frostburn: I ran it and it says this http://paste.ubuntu.com/217212/
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: besides, X11 forwarding on synaptic ends with a blank message dialog
<twig11> I really need some help here with backups and permissions on Jaunty.
<frostburn> wizzo50, you can install weechat from the repositories,      sudo apt-get install weechat
<arand> moreia: Wat does "sudo dhclient eth0" do for you?
<Pici> ghostknife: I don't believe  that it does delete them unless you do apt-get clean.  Take a look at the apt.conf manpage to see how to set the caching limits though.
<wizzo50> oh
<guntbert> flaviosnm: should be enough... - so back to step 1: at what point in the install do you get that error? did you answer the questions already? (what Harddisk to use and so on)
<TheLinuxMoron> what is the best cd/dvd burning software for ubuntu? Something compared to nero ect.?
<mazda01> i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio card and the volume is SO LOW using Pulseaudio in Jaunty. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting the sound louder?
<pu1> TheLinuxMoron: Brasero works well
<twig11> How should I set up a user account if I already have the user folder in /home?
<ghostknife> Pici: it deletes those for packages which are no longer available. it definitely deletes them. packages come and go often
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: if X11 forwarding is not an option, i'm afraid you might have to drive 30km, cause I don't really see a configuration file for synaptic
<arand> TheLinuxMoron: brasero and k3b are the main ones afaik.
<Pici> ghostknife: out of /var/cache/apt/ you mean?
<TheLinuxMoron> ok thx..
<TheLinuxMoron> whats better brasero or k3b
<whatvn> twig11, create user then add that home directory to new user
<ncopa_> hi
<moreia> arand: if I do sudo dhclient eht0 I get "can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied" among the messages.
<frostburn> !best | TheLinuxMoron
<ubottu> TheLinuxMoron: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<guntbert> moreia: its eth0 not eht0
<TheLinuxMoron> lol
<Gadu> I displayed the difference between 2 files for a replace or keep prompt using "D" and it shows me the difference but I don't know how to go back O_O
<moreia> (googling that now ..)
<ghostknife> Pici: exactly
<flaviosnm> guntbert: this error occur after last step and when the installation reach 24% the message error pop up and i have to reboot the machine
<ncopa_> when i upgraded dads ubuntu to 9.04 (keeping the /home) the Places -> Home Folder stopped working. OpenOffice splashscreen shows up and disapears
<TheLinuxMoron> ok a rephrased questions, whats more like nero burning rom out of the 2..
<ncopa_> ideas how to reset it?
<flaviosnm> guntbert: even using wubi the error appear
<wizzo50> frostburn: So when I want to run a progam on here, I just used the command  sudo apt-get and then its install filename?
<moreia> guntbert: thanks. I did type it right at the shell. I'm not cutting and pasting here on account of the desktop being offline and all.
<frostburn> wizzo50, yes, you can also do this graphically by going to system > administration > synaptic package manager
<guntbert> flaviosnm: I'm really fishing here - is there enough space on the disk?
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: hmmm. I even copied etc, changed it on my local machine, copied again and ran a diff -r, no differences :/
<twig11> whatvn: Okay, but I don't really want to wait for 50GB to copy over from the backup, and I already have the user directory in /home. What's the best procedure from here? would it work to just rename the user directory, create the new user, and then sudo mv /renameddirectory /existing-homedirectory of new user?
<Meteor```> Im so much liking ubuntu.
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: wonder where it stores these settings
<guntbert> moreia: did you meddle with file permissions?
<bullgard4> How many ressources consumes the program Siproxd?
<arand> moreia: that's strange, permission errors with sudo...
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: that makes two of us ;)
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: ~/.synaptic/synaptic.conf
<moreia> gunbert: nope.
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff: which would be /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf
<Sub-Zero5> OK, ive given up on using SSH to copy a files to one pc to another, apart from FTP whats another way i could get a file to 1 pc to another?
<moreia> although: i have a quirky setup with /var on a separate partition and symlinked
<flaviosnm> guntbert: yes, there is space enough. The curious is that i already use the same cd to install in others pc with sucess!
<arand> TheLinuxMoron: I'd guess k3b, but it all depends
<moreia> because I screwed up in my initial install partitioning
<deany> Sub-Zero5, whats the problem with scp.
<arand> moreia: that's probably the badger...
<wizzo50> frostburn: oh, ok. Now after running it Where is it now or to run the program istelf?
<whatvn> twig11, no
<Sub-Zero5> deany: public key isent working
<ghostknife> Sh3r1ff:   AutoCleanCache "true";
<deany> Sub-Zero5, you have a key generated?
<pup> what are keys?
<twig11> whatvn: do you understand my situation though?
<Sub-Zero5> deany: hold on let me open a new window
<twig11> whatvn: what do you recommend?
<ghostknife> pup: keys as in cryptography. ever hear about PGP for example?
<whatvn> twig11, useradd blah blah blah -d /existingdirectory
<guntbert> moreia: still - pastebin the output of ls -l /var/lib/dhcp3 please
<pup> encryption keys?
<TheLinuxMoron> arand: thx
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<frostburn> wizzo50, either alt f2, weechat, or applications > internet >weechat  (if it's there)
<twig11> whatvn: Over my head, sorry. Can you explain it with more detail?
<ghostknife> pup: keys are what you use to encrypt/decrypt. you have 2 keys a public/private. you send people your public. then they send you a message encrypted with your public, which only you (who has the private key) can decrypt
<guntbert> flaviosnm: I'm looking for the fault on the PCs not on CD - thats why I asked about disk space
<twig11> whatvn: I don't know anything about using useradd
<ghostknife> pup: ingenius discovery
<Sh3r1ff> ghostknife: good to know
<arand> moreia: are you using fstab for mounting /var then? (symlinking sounds odd to me, although I might be wron there...)
<flaviosnm> guntbert:  I understood! the disk has 80GB and 120GB
<oo-dragon> if some one knows how to configure lcd4linux buttons pm me please ^_^ (or knows where to get help)
<ghostknife> jeez, ext4 has impressive performance benchmarks
<pup> ghostknife: is that what i see under system>pref>encryption and keyrings?
<ghostknife> especially with large files
<ghostknife> pup: yup
<ncopa_> is there a swedish ubuntu channel?
<pup> ghostknife: what can i do with those?
<guntbert> flaviosnm: still fishing: did you give the complete disk to ubuntu?
<fccf> !sw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw
<papa> bonsoir à tous
<guntbert> !se | ncopa_
<ubottu> ncopa_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<arand> ncopa_: #ubuntu-se
<ghostknife> pup: manage keys to sign/encrypt/decrypt messages/files
<whatvn> twig11, useradd -g groupname -s /shellname -d /homendirectory nameofuser
<OttifantSir> !fr | papa
<ubottu> papa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pup> ghostknife: does key sharing help?
<ghostknife> pup: to start having fun with it, get yourself a key, and start signing your e-mail messages with this
<ncopa_> thanks. im alone there
<ghostknife> pup: yes. if you make your "public key"
<wizzo50> frostburn: This is what it said and I don't see it anywhere where you said to look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/217223/
<ncopa_> oh im not...
<ncopa_> thanks!
<frostburn>  oo-dragon http://ssl.bulix.org/projects/lcd4linux/ http://sourceforge.net/projects/lcd4linux/support
<ghostknife> pup: yes. if you make your "public key" public on a key server, then people can look it up to verify messages you send, and to also encrypt messages they send to you
<frostburn> wizzo50, type weechat      in that terminal
<pup> ghostknife: how do i get myself a key?
<flaviosnm> guntbert: i tried create a partion and use the complete disk too and install inside windows trough wubi
<wizzo50> weechat
<DasEi2> !pgp | pup
<ubottu> pup: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ghostknife> pup: because people need your key to verify your messages and to encrypt messages they send to you. so you need to either send it to them, or make it public (which is safe). as long as you keep your private key secure, you can give your public key to anyone
<majikman> shouldn't the apache web server binaries be named httpd and not apache2?
<flaviosnm> guntbert: but anyone of those option working good
<fwaokda> Whenever I'm unraring something my system slows down to a halt almost -- some programs because unresponsive and others sluggish is performance.  How can i fix this? I have 4gb of ram and a fast processor etc etc so I don't think its a  lack of hardware issue... ??? thanks
<DasEi2> !info gpgp 1 | pup
<ubottu> pup: '1' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<frostburn> wizzo50, in your bash terminal, wizzo50@ubuntu:~$  weechat
<DasEi2> !info gpgp  | pup
<guntbert> flaviosnm: I don't know about wubi, did you run the "check CD" from the start menu?
<AncientSocrates>  i would like to ask someone who has also tries ubuntu. what except better performance offers arch? (compared to ubuntu)
<AncientSocrates> or gentoo
<guntbert> !ot | AncientSocrates
<danza> join #blafasel
<ubottu> AncientSocrates: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ghostknife> pup: goto Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<mzz> is there a convenient commandline way to get a list of files in a package I do not have installed?
<deany> fwaokda, I have same trouble, unraring from-to same hard-drive makes my system very unresponsive, always has in every ubuntu since dapper.  Windows has no such issue.  My system is fast otherwise.
<flaviosnm> guntbert: sure! and it is ok.
<oo-dragon> frostburn  thanks, but I need specific advice that isn't clearly stated on their site
<ghostknife> weird, he just vanished
<DasEi2> !info seahorse | pup
<ubottu> pup: seahorse (source: seahorse): A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1068 kB, installed size 7884 kB
<frostburn>  AncientSocrates it depends on what you want to do, for a desktop, ubuntu is great, for one off projects or microkernels, gentoo is great
<fwaokda> deany, man sucks... I'll post something in the forums and hopefully someone can give some answers
<frostburn> oo-dragon, join their mailing list
<deany> fwaokda, The only thing you can do is change the scheduler//
<flaviosnm> guntbert:  ok my friend! thank you for a while, i need to go now
<ghostknife> in thie middle of a conversation. how rude. heh
<fwaokda> deany, whats the scheduler?
<AncientSocrates> frostburn: do you know if ultimate edition is good?
<AncientSocrates> its based on ubuntu
<flaviosnm> guntbert:  i will try one more time.
<guntbert> flaviosnm: hmm, I just wanted to say that I'm at the end of ideas - good luck to you
<ghostknife> damn. I took a typing class. I used to type at 100wpm with a 96% accuracy. now I type at 48wpm with a 92% accuracy. damnit
<flaviosnm> guntbert: ok don't worry :)
<frostburn> AncientSocrates, never heard of it, i only use gentoo, ubuntu, debian, rhel, centos, fedora on a regular basis
<mzz> ghostknife: what's measuring? just curious :)
<ghostknife> rather, I took a typing class means 'I purchased and used typing instructor software'
<moreia> guntburt: pastebin. easier said than done.  But it is at http://pastebin.com/m115ba2df
<wizzo50> frostburn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217227/  I have done it and still no luck on running Weechat.
 * mzz has yet to figure out how long a "w" in the "wpm" metric is
<deany> fwaokda, google a guide to change the scheduler from cfq to deadline
<ghostknife> mzz: Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing and KTouch
<deany> I cant remember at this moment
<ghostknife> mzz: in general it's 5.
<wizzo50> seeds: How did you get weechat to run? I have done all this and no luck. http://paste.ubuntu.com/217227/
<guntbert> moreia: I'll have a look, in the meantime look what you get from /msg ubottu tab :-)
<ghostknife> mzz: though it's just like the metric system, where 1km is 1000m. 10characters/minute = 2words/minute
<deany> fwaokda, it did nothing for me really.   making a large static vbox hard disk image for instance completely makes my pc unusable till its done making it.  sad but true.
<ghostknife> mzz: so it's just a more friendly way to say characters/minute or /second
<jrib> wizzo50: it's weechat-curses
<OttifantSir> AncientSocrates: Ultimate Edition is quite good, but personally I think Mint is better. Anyhow, discussion of "best" is to be taken in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<fwaokda> deany, i'll look into it thanks
<frostburn> wizzo50, i am mistaken, it's weechat-curses
<Pici> AncientSocrates, OttifantSir: And we do not provide support for either of those Ubuntu variants here.
<moreia> ghostknife: http://pastebin.com/m7dca5673
<ghostknife> I wanted to increase my accuracy. Not I screwed up my muscle memory for key locations or something. touch typing. pffft
<moreia> sorry meant that for guntburt
<moreia> guntburt: http://pastebin.com/m7dca5673
<DasEi2> deany: you could lower the priority of it, though it takes longer to finish then, but pc will remain more usable
<moreia> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m7dca5673
<wizzo50> frostburn: ok there it is. THks
<deany> DasEi2, more info on how?
<Gadu> my terminal is on a display of the difference between 2 files and says (END) at the bottom. how to I exit this display and go back to where I was? O_O
<wizzo50> jrib: ok thks
<moreia> guntbert: I don't see any msg from any bots.
<jrib> Gadu: q
<mzz> Gadu: sounds like it's less, so just hit q
<Gadu> thanks
<Sh3r1ff> Gadu: ctrl + c? ctrl + d? q?
<DasEi2> deany: for example nice 15 virtualbox;  see man nice
<Gadu> ctrl+c = bad in this case
<Gadu> q worked
<mzz> deany: if it's stuck doing io you'll want ionice, not nice.
<mzz> deany: see "man ionice", specifically the idle priority class.
<DasEi2> :)
<ghostknife> mzz: though smarter typing sotware like Mavis Beacon has clever measurements, where you're wpm is adapted using your accuracy. so it gives a more reliable measurement (which assumes you made corrections). So if you typed 100characters, backspaced 5 and typed those 5 again (a correction), you typed a bit slower. Haven't given much thought to the actual method of adaption though.
<Meteor```> tell me some player which can play every format, as i used KLite codecs in windows
<racecar56> im going to make some modifications with kblocks (which is in kdegames), should i get the bzr version or the one you get with apt-get source?
<frostburn> Meteor```, vlc
<racecar56> Meteor```: mplayer > everythig
<twig11> whatvn: so in my case, when I've already got a directory called "family" in /home, I would use sudo useradd -g family -s /bash -d /family family ?
<racecar56> Meteor```: mplayer > everything
<deany> no permanent fix like the scheduler?  dont wanna have to run programs like that.
<guntbert> moreia: got it, it seems strange that most files are old and empty, so maybe your symlinking did something bad
<Socah> Meteor```, you need codecs, not player
<racecar56> Socah: o
<mzz> ghostknife: I've used (and partially written) such software, but it simply measures characters, not words. Words seems a bit confusing here, unless the time you take for the space bar is very significant :)
<racecar56> Meteor```: w32codecs?
<racecar56> Meteor```: or w64codecs
<jrib> twig11: is there a reason you don't just use adduser?
<whatvn> twig11, group family must exist
<frostburn> racecar56, Meteor```, vlc has them all compiled in, no need for external w32codecs
<Meteor```> I tried playing different formats by the default ubuntu movie player.
<deany> I use ninan for instance, binary newsgroup downloader, and it auto unrars the files, its a java app and run with "nohup etc"
<ghostknife> mzz: well, spacebar is very quick. check the wikipedia article for WPM
<moreia> guntbert: not inconcievable. I partitioned poorly when I first installed, and there's no going back without repartitioning the whole beast.
<Meteor```> Its downloading, for everything.
<Socah> frostburn, but vlc is not such good as having codecs and using mplayer imo
<twig11> jrib: you mean the graphical interface?
<ghostknife> mzz: spacebar is the quickest key, since you're thumb is always very quick to the key (being it's only purpose in touch typing)
<jrib> twig11: nope, I mean the "adduser" command
<OttifantSir> Pici: I really don't see why I got the warning about UE and Mint. Please, I REALLY don't. Can you possibly give me a short explanation?
<Interphase> anyone else here have trouble connecting to passworded samba shares?
<twig11> jrib: Yeah the reason would be that I don't know the command. I'm a newbie.
<kyhros> estet
<frostburn> Interphase, are you connecting to windows if so what version, or another linux box?
<Meteor```> I need something, after installing which I can play formats such as, mp3, mkv, avi, mpeg
<jrib> twig11: if you want to add a user with adduser, you just do: adduser name_of_user.  It sets everything up for you
<guntbert> moreia: lets have a look at your partitioning scheme, please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and of mount
<racecar56> frostburn:
<Sh3r1ff> Meteor```: vlc
<racecar56> frostburn: oops
<mzz> ghostknife: which actually agrees that CPM is a "common measurement for typing programs"
<twig11> jrib: I already have the user directory in /home. The issue is now how to create a user with the name the directory already carries.
<DasEi2> !mp3 | Meteor```:
<ubottu> Meteor```:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moreia> guntbert: do you (anyone?) have a secret to pastebinning from an offline machine?
<Interphase> frostburn, I am connecting to samba running on a debian server
<Interphase> from ubuntu
<Meteor```> thanx dase
<jrib> twig11: you want the user to have a different name than the name of the directory?
<deany> Meteor```, vlc, smplaye both good programs. there is the latest vlc 1.0.0 in a ppa.
<guntbert> moreia: why don't you use the live CD?
<racecar56> deany: yay 1.0 is out
<moreia> guntbert: well, for one thing because I don't have one.
<moreia> guntbert: I don't have a CD burner either.
<DasEi2>  Meteor```:as mentioned above, vlc is easiest n quickest way, else install totem,xine,mplayer and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<moreia> guntbert: which is, I guess, my failure to plan coming back to haunt me. I thought bringing in my laptop would be enough.
<fwaokda> How do I mount a hard drive so that whenever I start my system it automatically mounts?
<garchonix> hi ppl!
<guntbert> moreia: I see ..., how did you install ubuntu then?
<Sh3r1ff> DasEi2: totme is installed by default ;)
<racecar56> im going to make some modifications to kblocks (aka kdegames), which repo should i be modofying? the apt-get source repo or the bzr repo?
<garchonix> question: i need to sync two dirs, but transferring only files that in IN THE DESTINATION have mtime < some_time, what would be the best way to do that?
<racecar56> *modifying
<DasEi2> fwaokda: put in /etc/sfatb
<twig11> jrib: No. I backed up the user directory, then reinstalled Jaunty. Afterward, I brought this user directory (family) back from the backup into /home before I created the user "family". Now I need to create the user, but it doesn't want to do it because the directory with that name already exists.
<DasEi2> !fstab | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fwaokda> DasEi2, sweet thanks alot
<frostburn> Interphase, you should be able to authenticate ok, I don't use the built in connect to server, i use a bash script check this: http://pastebin.com/m70a1cb8
<deany> racecar56, Meteor``` http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-vlc-10-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<kniht> what's the difference between the epiphany-browser and epiphany-gecko packages?
<twig11> jrib: does it make sense now?
<jrib> twig11: so rename the directory, create the user, delete new directory, rename old directory, right?
<DasEi2>  fwaokda : np, just one internal drive  drive ? let's set up ..
<twig11> jrib: simple as that? I didn't want to mess something up.
<frostburn> Interphase, http://pastebin.com/m540adafa  that's creds.ro
<jrib> twig11: don't see how you can mess anything up
<jrib> twig11: chown afterwards
<fwaokda> ya just one internal drive... the other already auto-mounts
<twig11> jrib: I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. a moment while I set up the new user.
<DasEi2> !who | fwaokda : open a terminal ..
<ubottu> fwaokda : open a terminal ..: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fwaokda> DasEi2, I opened /etc/sfatb but it is a blank document should it be?
<Pici> !mint > OttifantSir (sorry, was afk)
<ubottu> OttifantSir, please see my private message
<DasEi2>  fwaokda : (in trml) : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Socah> fwaokda, you should open it with sudo/gksu
<Socah> fwaokda, with root privilages
<Sh3r1ff> fwaokda: try /etc/fstab
<twig11> jrib: sudo mv /family /notfamily?
<DasEi2>  fwaokda : no, it was a typo ; /etc/fstab   is correct
<fwaokda> DasEi2, ok thanks
<DasEi2>  fwaokda : (in trml) : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<moreia> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m2f2b2543
<DasEi2>  fwaokda : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi2>  fwaokda : give url here
<moreia> guntbert: This isn't a new install. I just upgraded from 8.sumfin to 9.04
<fwaokda> http://pastebin.com/f2decac97
<Bilge> Am I right in my understanding that if I use an "old" version of Ubuntu such as 8.04 LTS, I will never have access to newer packages, such as PHP 5.3?
<guntbert> moreia: doesn't matter, you can use the old live CD too, but you can transfer files from one PC to the other with a flash thumbstick too
<Bilge> Assuming that a PHP 5.3 package even exists, if not it's not relevant, it's just an example
<Trolly> Verschwindet alle, ihr seid blöd!
<Trolly> Los!
<Trolly> Hopp, hopp, hopp!
<Trolly> Wirds bald?
<fwaokda> DasEi2, you see the link i posted?
<arand> Bilge: normally not, there are backports available for some, and you can always install the newer debs & dependencies at your own risk.
<DasEi2> fwaokda: yo, sec
<fwaokda> DasEi2, forgot to attach your name to it ;(
<twig11> jrib: I don't think I better do anything to the name of that directory yet; it's still being copied to a backup by rsync. I need to wait for that operation to complete, don't I?
<Trolly> Ne, hat er nich. Und jetzt hopp, hopp, raus hier!
<arand> !de > Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly, please see my private message
<DasEi2> fwaokda: is why it came late, anyway, you want to add the 500gb ?
<moreia> guntbert: I'm thumbsticking. I don't have a livecd anyplace around here. I brought it in two years ago when I installed the first time. Haven't needed it since. :( or maybe :)
<fwaokda> DasEi2, no it's already added... I think I want to add the 400gb one
<DasEi2> !ot > Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly, please see my private message
<L3dPlatedLinux> god  I feel the need to say how much I love this os
<Bilge> arand: I don't know how to do any of that. I usually install a package just to see if it does what I want, and maybe steal the config, after which point I remove said package and compile from sources so that I can use latest versions of software.
<fwaokda> DasEi2, i see it's a NTFS disk hope thats not a problem? Because I don't know where I'll be able to back up the data atm
<Bilge> Am I doing it right?
<DasEi2> fwaokda:(trml) gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  , ntfs no problem
<Trolly> LALALALA
<DasEi2> (trml)
<Pici> Trolly: Please stop. This is a support channel.
<guntbert> moreia: still reading...
<AncientSocrates> has anyone used scientifix-linux?
<fccf> Bilge: compiling from source changes everything... if you want the latest that is the way to go, however any bugs that might be in the newer version are yours to use
<Trolly> wie gehts euch so, leute?
<fwaokda> DasEi2, already opened :)
<Pici> !de | Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fccf> AncientSocrates: that is totally offtopic
<Trolly> alles fresh in Dänemark?
<arand> Bilge: It seems rather complicated, but you do ensure getting the very bleeding edge I guess...
<fccf> !de | Tro
<ubottu> Tro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<moreia> guntbert: I'm going to run out for a minute.
<Bilge> fccf: you're implying that the older versions don't have bugs
<wWales> how do i start a program from the terminal but not [i]in[/i] the terminal?
<DasEi2> fwaokda: scroll down to the end, add a line :
<Bilge> fccf: the only difference is that if I use an old version from a package, I'll know WHICH bugs it has, whereas if I use the newest version I won't (if it has any)
<fccf> Bilge: I am also Implying that the newer version may have more bugs .. or is incompatible with your current versions of some librarys, you might need the newer libraries as well, which again you would have to compile
<Bilge> arand: this whole backports thing seems more complicated that compiling to me. Compiling isn't complicated. ./configure && make and you're usually done.
<FloodBot1> Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi2> /dev/sdb1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,user,rw  0 0
<xantian> hello peops :)
<DasEi2> /dev/sdb1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,user,rw  0 0 , fwaokda
<arand> Bilge: But you kinda miss out on the benefit of packages that way right?
<aatee_> why my downloadspeed is only 12kb/s first 20sec its 150kb/s
<Bilge> What is the benefit?
<deany> Bilge, check to see if its not in your main repos.. Mysql5.0 is default in jaunty but mysql5.1 is available...
<fwaokda> DasEi2, does it need to be spaced out like the others?
<xantian> my problem is Kernel 2.6.31* and compiling ... an know this ist devel staging .. who can help me?
<jrib> twig11: yeah
<ghostknife> aatee_: optical illusion
<DasEi2> fwaokda: no
<deany> Bilge, mysql for example...
<L3dPlatedLinux>  Oh yeah I was wondering what to do if I went to install kwlan and it removed the gnome network manager and I couldnt get the kwlan to work and  since it broke my network interfaces no internet hence I couldnt d/l gnome network manager to reinstall it how would one go about fixing this?
<arand> Bilge: easy management, updating, uninstalling...
<jrib> twig11: well then use useradd, it just means you have to read its documentation
<fccf> xantian: #ubuntu-kernel
<fwaokda> DasEi2, okay I'm gonna test it after I have this virtualbox set up thanks alot! :D
<xantian> thx
<ghostknife> aatee_: that's usually just the download software having a minor miscalculation on a small time scale
<DasEi2> fwaokda: but makes file more convient to read, finish fstab with a empty line (enter) SAVE it
<ghostknife> aatee_: it;s a common phenomena
<xantian> fccf:thx
<DasEi2> fwaokda:one second..
<edi_x_1> hi all, i've got a brightness setting on one of my panels, however it doesn't seem to save settings.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?
<aatee_> no! everytime i reboot connection it does the same
<fwaokda> DasEi2, okay
<Bilge> deany: I'm not using Jaunty, I'm using 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)
<MrStein1> Hi! Where to start with solving suspend and hibernate (neither works) with 9.04 ?
<Bilge> Hardy Heron doesn't have any software released in the past year
<aatee_> it is really faster first
<arand> L3dPlatedLinux: either try to get online using command-line, or download the packages and dependencies for n-m otherwhere, and install the manually
<DasEi2> fwaokda:sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Bilge> Being as that is the case, I don't really understand this LTS thing at all
<fwaokda> DasEi2, done ;)
<jrib> !lts | Bilge
<ubottu> Bilge: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<ravil> hi all
<twig11> jrib: I have an admin account called anthony and I've replaced its user directory with the directory anthony  from the backup. Do I need to do something with chown to set it up properly?
<DasEi2> fwaokda:if you want to aces it now, we can mount manually, else it' there at next reboot
<fccf> Bilge: Hardy heron has had updates recently which fix bugs and security issues... Do you have hardy-updates enabled?
<twig11> jrib: or is the owner already correct?
<jrib> twig11: if the uid/gid is different, then yes
<Bilge> I do a manual update from time to time
<twig11> jrib: how do I find out?
<jrib> twig11: ls -ld DIRECTORY
<guntbert> moreia: are you back?
<L3dPlatedLinux> arand,  thanks  for the input
<arand> Bilge: LTS means updates, relevant bugfixes etc. not new versions
<ravil> guys, please tell, how can I turn on automounting of removable devices in u8.10? I'm using windowmaker
<fwaokda> DasEi2, well I mounted the drive through the disk mounter applet is that the same thing?
<Bilge> So LTS is only really useful to me if I'm happy using archaic software
<Bilge> (which I'm not)
<DasEi2> fwaokda:yes, manual mount by GUI
<owen1> script used to work on this machine. I don't know when it
<owen1> > stopped. The actual cdrecord command was:
<ravil> I've tried to add rules for HAL to /usr/share/hal/fdi, but with no luck
<twig11> jrib: should it give me a six-digit number?
<jrib> Bilge: LTS is for people that want a stable system supported for a long period of time
<owen1> i try to burn ubuntu and get:  Burn run failed (0)
<owen1> Segmentation fault
<jrib> twig11: nope, use chown
<DasEi2> fwaokda:next reboot can acces your files at /media/windows
<fccf> Bilge: I don't understand what you mean by archaic, to me any thing but LTS is cutting edge if not bleeding edge
<looker> hi, i'm trying to compile djvulibre to view djvu files, and it requires qt, for djview viewer, so i compiled qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.1 with --prefix to /root/qt/qt_build and when i try to compile djvu, i do ./configure --with-qt=/root/qt/qt_build/ and i still get checking for Qt root directory... no \ configure: WARNING: Qt support is disabled
<fwaokda> oh ok cool thanks
<twig11> jrib: can you give me the command?
<Bilge> fccf: I'm using LTS
<arand> Bilge: pretty much, LTS is if current version of applications works and you want them to continue working, with very low likelyness of changing and/or breaking...
<owen1> i try to burn ubuntu and get:  "Burn run failed (0) Segmentation fault".  any clues?
<r696> Will the command 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' give me the default LAMP stack (Apache, PHP, and MySQL)? Is this the preferred  method?
<jrib> twig11: sudo chown $USER: ~      where $USER is the user in question, and ~ is the path to his home directory
<fccf> Bilge: and you are trying to patch it with 'new' untested software, good luck
<jrib> twig11: sudo chown -R $USER: ~      where $USER is the user in question, and ~ is the path to his home directory
<Bilge> I'm not trying to patch anything
<Bilge> I merely install what it is that I wish to use
<jrib> Bilge: what is your question?
<twig11> jrib: mind my asking what -R does?
<jrib> twig11: recursive
<Bilge> It's possibly to cast off the chains of LTS and upgrade my distro to the latest version isn't it?
<Bilge> possible*
<jrib> !upgrade > Bilge , yes
<ubottu> Bilge, please see my private message
<twig11> jrib:
<Bilge> I don't receive PMs
<deany> Bilge, ubuntu in general only has 1 version of software in its repos.  it only provides updates to those versions, which is quite bad when it doesnt provide feature based updates for its default installed programs like pidgin, that do benefit from upgrades, but then its down to you to manually update them yourself.  try looking for some ppa`s ?
<Bilge> I don't know what a PPA is
<ascheel> How do you prevent Ubuntu Desktop from booting to the GUI and instead stay at the CLI login prompt?
<quentusrex> Is anyone around that is familiar with x509 certs and gnutls?
<jrib> !upgrade | Bilge
<ubottu> Bilge: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ascheel> !PPA | Bilge
<ubottu> Bilge: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sadasdasd> народ, всем привет, слушайте поставил оперу вручную как теперь удалить её
<jrib> ascheel: permanently?
<Bilge> Does a distro upgrade generally work or is there a significant chance of catastrophic failure?
<ascheel> jrib, yes permanently.
<guntbert> !ru | sadasdasd
<ubottu> sadasdasd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> ascheel: system -> administration -> services, disable graphical login
<twig11> jrib: sudo chown -R $anthony: /home/anthony  ?
<r696> Not sure why I should use all of a sudden start using tasksel but anyway...
<jrib> twig11: no $
<Bilge> Thanks for the links
<axisys> how do I setup ubuntu as the jumpstart server ?
<jrib> Bilge: generally works if you stick to official repositories
<twig11> jrib: sudo chown -R anthony: /home/anthony
<arand> Bilge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> twig11: yeah
<edi_x_1> can anyone help me with the brightness panel application in 9.04?
<arand> Bilge: With a system that's installed a lot of "unsopported" versions things might be less simple though...
<Bilge> Am I right in thinking that to upgrade from 8.04 LTS I would have to do a two-stage upgrade through 8.10 to reach 9.04?
<Sic_Mick> is their a way to use/see webcams on ubuntu? like a website, or something to download
<jrib> Bilge: yes
<twig11> jrib: chown: cannot access /home/anthony/ .gvfs': Permission denied
<DasEi2> fwaokda:so we're done then, you might want to install ntfsprogs
<Meteor```> whenever i try to enable my nvidia graphics card it says. SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<ascheel> !webcam | Sic_Mick
<ubottu> Sic_Mick: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Bilge> arand: I fail to see how any applications I might have installed would have anything to do with a distro upgrade
<jrib> twig11: did the rest update ok?
<fwaokda> DasEi2, I forgot to ask... how can I rename the drive name... it's currently named "New Volume" but I'd like to change it to something else if possible...
<fwaokda> DasEi2, oh ok I'll do that now
 * stat_eno saluta
<deany> Bilge, aint that bad, server doesnt have as many packages to upgrade than desktop
<twig11> jrib: haven't done anything with the other user yet if that's what you mean.
<jrib> Bilge: some people like to install their own version of libc and such...
<purefusion> so I made a live "flash drive" using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Pupeno> What clipper manager do you recommend for 9.04?
<purefusion> but it won't boot
<jrib> twig11: I mean check the permissions
<purefusion> I even set usb first in the bios
<fwaokda> DasEi2, installed ;)
<hupf> hi there. I have to re-create my /boot partition, and I already reinstalled the kernel image and grub. but there are still some files missing in /boot/grub, how may I reinstall/rebuild them?
<DasEi2> fwaokda:gparted is an easy GUIway
<DasEi2> !gparted
<jrib> twig11: just delete the .gvfs and let it get recreated
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fwaokda> DasEi2, alright I'll try it
<erisa__> I installed the daily build of 9.10 on my netbook.  Can I use synaptic update to stay current from now on?
<deany> Bilge, is reinstalling an optjon?
<deany> option*
<Bilge> No
<deany> Bilge, ok ...
<guntbert> !karmic | erisa__
<ubottu> erisa__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<twig11> jrib: that's safe? by the way, permissions look okay on /home/anthony
<DasEi2> fwaokda:man ntfsprogs tells you more about it (not the labeling, but possibs of ntfs in linux)
<Bilge> It's a server machine with a lot of higly configured applications running
<jrib> twig11: yeah
<Seeker`> erisa__: 9.10 isn't supported yet; if you have problems you are essentially on your own
<erisa__> thanks ubottu
<Seeker`> erisa__: having said that, yes, I believe using synaptic update should keep you up to date
<blah569> On all versions of Ubuntu previous to 9.04, I have been able to enable the advanced effects in appearance, and all of the effects in Compiz, etc.  Before I installed 9.04 I wanted to make sure that I could, however I receive this message: http://www.jtupload.com/uploads/1574_extra.png
<arand> Bilge: if you have a program which dist-upgrade wants to upgrade, it might cause problems if it's not using the standard package manaegement systems, but I do not know anything for sure...
<Slart> blah569: what graphics card are you using?
<AncientSocrates> has anyone used hannah montana linux?
<deany> ^ what?
<twig11> jrib: I can't delet .gvfs: device or resource busy
<keewee> Hi. I have an Asus Eee and want to reinstall Ubuntu. I booted from a live usb stick (easypeasy 1.1) and now I want to copy some files I had in my desktop to another USB drive. The files are locked and I cannot copy them because of permissions issues. Can anyone explain me how to do this? Thanks!
<blah569> Slart:  On this notebook (note my main computer for computing, so it's not the greatest for cards, haha, but it's Intel-based ?
<Slart> AncientSocrates: I heard they were discussing it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fwaokda> DasEi2, that 400gb drive that we just set up also has unallocated space before and after the current allocated(used) portion... I remember the drive failed and I ran software on it to do something to the bad sectors... is it possible that the unallocated space is the bad sectors that it doesn't want the drive using?
<j0nr> hi all. I am trying to get a netgear wifi pcmcia card working. so far have used ndiswrapper to install driver, modprobe to activate... its coming on (green light) but wifi isn't working. the second light doesn't come on blinking. no wifi networks detected... not sure what to try next
<Slart> !intel | blah569
<ubottu> blah569: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<DasEi2> !ot > AncientSocrates
<ubottu> AncientSocrates, please see my private message
<allquixotic> Hi, can anyone point me to an article about how to nominate a package for inclusion into multiverse?
<ponto_> ola boa tarde
<jrib> twig11: you aren't logged in with the user right?  Is anything using the files?
<blah569> Slart:  I remember trying 9.04 on the release date with the similar error, but I wanted to attempt again
<ponto_> tudo bem
<jrib> !pt | ponto_
<ubottu> ponto_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wishmaster> убунту ру
<deany> there is a new driver that fixes problems, apparently
<DasEi2> fwaokda: yes, can be
<deany> intel that is.
<keewee> Hi. I have an Asus Eee and want to reinstall Ubuntu. I booted from a live usb stick (easypeasy 1.1) and now I want to copy some files I had in my desktop to another USB drive. The files are locked and I cannot copy them because of permissions issues. Can anyone explain me how to do this? Thanks!
<Slart> blah569: I'm not sure if it's fixed yet... from what you're experiencing I guess not =/
<guntbert> !ru | wishmaster
<ubottu> wishmaster: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DasEi2> fwaokda: how big are the unallocated ?
<fwaokda> DasEi2, alright thanks then I'm gonna leave it alone... about 1mb a piece
<twig11> jrib: yes I am. I have to do that from another account?
<wishmaster> спасибо
<j0nr> deany: me?
<Sic_Mick> With Ekiga, can I go webcam to webcam to somebody on msn?
<noobie1> Does anyone want to solve(or point me in the right direction for) an extremely slow printing problem?
<deany> j0nr, no , sorry.. blah569
<jrib> twig11: I assumed you were using another account since we were updating the permissions
<Slart> Sic_Mick: ekiga doesn't talk to msn, icq or similar clients, afaik
<minerva> Ubuntu can't boot today. It is installed with wubi on Windows XP.Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<DasEi2> fwaokda: most likely then, testdisk is a linuxtool for ntfs, but carefull with that, , in this case I would leave it alone
<j0nr> hi all. I am trying to get a netgear wifi pcmcia card working. so far have used ndiswrapper to install driver, modprobe to activate... its coming on (green light) but wifi isn't working. the second light doesn't come on blinking. no wifi networks detected... not sure what to try next
<keewee> Hi all. I have an Asus Eee and want to reinstall Ubuntu. I booted from a live usb stick (easypeasy 1.1) and now I want to copy some files I had in my desktop to another USB drive. The files are locked and I cannot copy them because of permissions issues. Can anyone explain me how to do this? Thanks!
<guntbert> !msn | Sic_Mick
<ubottu> Sic_Mick: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<minerva> Somebody know howto fix? I tried reinstall and chkdisk
<Sic_Mick> Hey Slart, is their anyway I can use my webcam with someone on msn?
<fwaokda> DasEi2, ya I figure its working so I'll let it be ;) after all its only 2MB haha
<DasEi2> !repeat | keewee
<twig11> jrib: I haven't updated any permissions yet. This is painfully slow for me, I'm learning as I go.
<ubottu> keewee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> Sic_Mick: perhaps amsn
<jrib> twig11: didn't you say you ran chown?
<deany> blah569, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-intel-graphics-drivers-for-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty.html
<Sic_Mick> I downloaded an msn before on ubuntu, and it didn't give me the webcam feature
<DasEi2> keewee: either change permission of destination or cp with sudo
<twig11> jrib: yes, and it gave me an error.
<jrib> twig11: so how can you be logged in as the user if you don't have ownership of home?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<lstarnes> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<keewee> DasEI2, which permissions should I set to the folder/files?
<DasEi2> keewee: let's gues you have /dev/sdc1 as your external usb...
<bruenig> DasEi2: files should never be locked from being copied unless they were -r...
<twig11> jrib: that tells you how much I know about permissions. I created this user, then imported another user folder from a backup and overwrote the existing one while logged in. isn't that supposed to be possible?
<DasEi2> keewee: mounted at /media/usb
<lwells> I just purchased a iomega drive that is formatted for os x.  I need to format it first on the Mac before I can use gparted??
<twig11> jrib: I suppose that automatically makes me owner.
<DasEi2> keewee: make a dir there, like /media/usb/copydir
<twig11> jrib: since i copied from a FAT disk.
<bruenig> twig11: you can do that
<keewee> DasEi2 yes, I'm doing it.
<DasEi2> keewee: then own that dir to the regular user, like chown -R  keewee /media/usb/copydir
<jrib> twig11: paste the actual ls output you got before
<Slart> lwells: I don't think gparted really cares how it's formatted
<Sinister> anything faster than devede ?
<twig11> jrib: it will take a bit; the machine in question isn't online.
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo chown * ^
<dominique> hi, has anyone got counterstrike to work under ubuntu?
<lwells> Slart: I just do not see it in gparted utility
<Slart> Sinister: not really.. converting movies takes time..
<jrib> twig11: I'll be back later
<DasEi2> keewee: now you should be able to copy there
<Slart> lwells: hmm.. you plugged the drive in before starting gparted?
<scott_ino2> Sinister, got multiple computers laying around the house? dvd::rip can trasncode on multiple machines if you set it up
<lwells> Slart: Yes, and it shows in my file system when I go into places
<Slart> lwells: that's odd.. never had that happen to me before
<keewee> DasEi2 it says: chown: invalid user: `rsilves'
<lwells> Slart: It is formatted Mac OS Extended
<keewee> DasEi2 remember I'm booting from a live usb drive, the only user is root
<blah569> ah thanks for the links, I followed one of the guides however I am unable to enable the advanced effects.
<moreia> guntbert: I'm back. It doesn't look like I missed anything, but maybe?
<DasEi2> keewee: you should be able to see in terminal, the correct username
<guntbert> moreia: No, I think we should tackle you issue from a totally differnt angle - you primary problem was "no net access" right?
<hdon> hi all. every time i log in, my display resolution drops down to 800x600. the gdm login screen is the correct resolution. what can i do?
<DasEi2> keewee: else can copy with sudo, like sudo cp /dev/sda1/blah/Desktop/somefile  media/usb/copydir
<vadi> Hi people
<keewee> DasEi2 Doesn't the destination folder need to be the owned by the same username that owned the locked folder?
<vadi> Can any one help me i have a problem with audio in ubuntu 9
<scott_ino2> vadi, what's up
<scott_ino2> we need to know what audio controller you have though
<vadi> hi scott
<phower> hello, after i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 to fix my intel drivers, last night I have made upgrade of my system and my graphics are set in to "safe mode" is there a solution for this?
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo cp -R for folders n subdirs ;; no, if you can watch the files, it's the write permission on destination that stops you
<vadi> My mother board is Gigabyte
<fantomas> hi all
<guntbert> moreia: you can set your nic configuration manually
<keewee> DasEi2 I cannot open the desktop folder
<dominique> hi alone
<vadi> how can i find audio controller
<moreia> guntbert: how?
<fantomas> Does anybody know WHAT port is opened when Ubuntu allows inbound connections for remote desktop?
<DasEi2> what tells mount (in terminal, no args) about the mountpoint of the internal hd ?
<guntbert> moreia: what do you know about your network?
<vadi> scott, how i can find audio controller name
<DasEi2> vadi: lspci | grep audio
<keewee> DasEi2 I suppose I need to identify myself as the owner of that folde
<keewee> r
<vadi> scott, 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<DasEi2> keewee: no, mountpoint ?
<StrangeCharm_> any recommendations for a simple, lightweight mailserver that supports pop with ssl/tls?
<moreia> guntbert: thankfully very little. Except in moments like this. I'm on it wirelessly on my laptop (which is how I can be here chattering) so I can look things up.
<keewee> DasEi2 sorry I don't know what mountpoint is
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<scott_ino2> vadi, give me a sec
<DasEi2> keewee: just type : mount     in trml
<vadi> ok
<vadi> sure
<scott_ino2> vadi, is this a desktop or laptop
<ARMENIAN> is the official release of firefox 3.5 ever coming out?
<vadi> desktop
<moreia> guntbert: I'm finding some things on the googles and I think I get how to manually configure my nic
<f7ee_> Can I install both, fglrx and nvidia, drivers?
<vadi> scott, desktop
<guntbert> moreia: ok, so please pastebin (from your laptop) the output of sudo ifconfig and of route -n
<DasEi2> !firefox-3.5 | ARMENIAN
<ubottu> ARMENIAN: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<majikman> what was the channel that the ubuntu packagers hang out in?
<DasEi2> ARMENIAN: it'll go there
<ARMENIAN> DasEi2: but is it not gonna be put into the repos?
<guntbert> moreia: but if you want I'll let you try alone :-)
<DasEi2> ARMENIAN: it'll go there
<invisible> Hi all
<moreia> guntbert: oh, no, I have no cumpulsion to learn here! i'll take help!
<ARMENIAN> DasEi2: ? yeah i know clicking it will go there :) but like i heard this release didn't support addons, is this true?
<DasEi2> keewee: so where is the internal hd mounted ?
<moreia> guntbert: 'scuse my spelling
<guntbert> moreia: np, mine isn't too good either :)
<Interphase> does hulu not work for anyone? am I missing an essential firefox plugin?
<linduxed> should the /boot partition have the bootable flag on?
<DasEi2> ARMENIAN: though this no ff-support here, some addons are not compatible yet, most are
<moymoy> Interphase: i haven't hulu'd recently, but it always worked for me in epiphany
<moreia> guntbert: sudo ifconfig http://pastebin.com/m19d34cd
<Interphase> ok, I'll try that
<ARMENIAN> DasEi2: ohh ok, do u have any idea when it'll be in repos and why it's not in repos yet?
<atomiku> What word would describe these three: Player, NPC, Monster?
<DasEi2> keewee: let me have alook : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<atomiku> Thought I'd ask that in the biggest channel I'm in
<atomiku> I'm not sure what to call those three... entities?
<quincy> hello\
<kbrosnan> Interphase: you need to be in the US and have adobe's flash plugin
<moreia> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m51773fbd
<atomiku> Lifeforms?
<guntbert> !ot | atomiku
<ubottu> atomiku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated fgrom 8.10 to 9.04
<atomiku> I would tell them guntberts
<keewee> DasEi2 sorry, accidentally restarted it. wait a min.
<quincy> can anyone help me?
<DasEi2> keewee: sure, gonna get some hot coffeine XD
<guntbert> moreia: got it, and on your PC: are we talking about wired?
<fwaokda> anyone have a link on how to run a windows installation from virtualbox through terminal? I'm wanting to make a shortcut that skips the VB window and goes straight to my installation
<Interphase> kbrosnan, I am both
<scott_ino2> vadi, has your sound never worked?
<Pupeno> What clipper manager do you recommend for 9.04?
<DasEi2> !ask | quincy
<ubottu> quincy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vadi> scott, never worked
<ikonia> Pupeno: clipper ?
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated fgrom 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone help me?
<Pupeno> ikonia: do you mean gclipper?
<vadi> scott, in xp its working
<linduxed> should the /boot partition have the bootable flag on?
<Pupeno> ikonia: err, glipper?
<ikonia> Pupeno: no, I'm asking what you mean by clipper manager ?
<vadi> scott, i installed ubuntu today and sound don't work
<moreia> guntbert: yeah. the offline machine is wired.
<Pupeno> ikonia: a clipper manager let's you copy previous clipper copies and cuts.
<message144> Hi I am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 onto an intel pc. When I boot from CD and selct "Install Ubuntu", it drops into a Busybox Built in Shell.. Is there a reason for this?
<meteor```> I installed emesnee messenger.. its not working.
<meteor```> I want to remove it but cant find it in add/rem
<meteor```> :/
<ikonia> Pupeno: oh, I see
<guntbert> moreia: ok, right click on the network manager applet, select Edit connections
<DasEi2> keewee: let me have alook : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi2> keewee: mount | pastebinit
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated fgrom 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone help me?
<guntbert> moreia: how many computers are in your network?
<keewee> ok.
<DasEi2> keewee: give url from terminal here
<moymoy> message144: don't install unless you've tried out the LiveCD to test for compatability issues.. are you able to run Ubuntu from the LiveCD?
<keewee> DasEi2 http://pastebin.com/f4elaa259
<moreia> guntbert: < 50
<message144> moymoy: i will try livecd and let you know
<keewee> DasEi2 after I restarted the drives are not mounted ^^
<moreia> guntbert: when I try to add manual settings w/in network manager the "apply" button greys out and I can't save anything.
<keewee> DasEi2 only the usb drive.
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<moymoy> moreia: it doesn't grey out unless you entered something invalid
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<meteor```> HOw can i download drivers for my Nvidia 8500
<moymoy> jlaroche: exactly what happened?
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated fgrom 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone help me?
<keewee> DasEi2 f71876ad2
<twig11> What app should I use to extract the files from an exe driver file for ndiswrapper?
<kevd86> Use the Restricted Drivers
<message144> moymoy: When trying the livecd, it just drops into the BusyBox built in shell with a prompt saying "initramfs"
<jlaroche> moymoy - not sure. I think installing a package and then purging it did the trick. I am running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 on an asus eee 1000HE pc.
<keewee> DasEi2 (there I mounted the drive)
<DasEi2> meteor```: first check, hardwaredrivers, or propis from Nvidiahomepage
<vadi> Scott, you there
<ARMENIAN> twig11: fileroller
<guntbert> moreia: you have to fill in the details, then "apply" should work, we'll give it a try
<moymoy> message144: do you have a dell computer by any chance? which version of the LiveCD are you using?
<twig11> ARMENIAN: the command would look like what?
<kevd86> System...Administration...Hardware Drivers
<moymoy> jlaroche: it's working now?
<jlaroche> moymoy - so the gui for the netbook remix runs SLOW like molasses and I can't turn on desktop effects (it won't let me)
<DasEi2> keewee: the mount paste is a false one
<message144> moymoy: yes it is a dell, and the error is "ata1.00 revalidation failed"
<DasEi2> keewee: mount | pastebinit
<jlaroche> moymoy - no.... thats why I'm here.........
<ARMENIAN> twig11: the program is file roller, let me see if i can find the command :)
<scott_ino2> vadi, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052754
<guntbert> moreia: click edit on your wired connection
<message144> moymoy: i am running it off the ubuntu 8.04 desktop x386 disk
<tonii> So, someone here who knows why Xorg would start on CRT-0 when my monitor is connected to CRT-1 port? (using nvidia driver)
<vadi> thanks scott
<keewee> DasEi2 I want to copy from sda1 to sdc  || mount: f3ab9fd30
<guntbert> moreia: deselect "connect automatically"
<docta_v> i have some custom packages i've built and i'd like to authenticate them using apt... just wondering what the best method is to deal with trusted.gpg
<ARMENIAN> twig11: run file-roller
<moymoy> message144: i've heard there were some problems with booting from dells.. but i think that's been fixed already (by 9.04 at least) try checking the disk for errors before doing anything else
<docta_v> i was considering either... making my own package to replace this file wholesale... or running a script on every system to add the new key. there doesn't appear to be an easy way to deal with this issue
<docta_v> anyone have a suggestion?
<guntbert> moreia: apply
<moreia> guntbert: not an option.
<jlaroche> moymoy ?
<moreia> guntbert: okay
<moymoy> jlaroche: if your gui runs slow without compiz enabled, then it might be a gtk theme causing problems, installed anything custom?
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo mkdir /media/usb
<kevd86> Make sure your computer can run compiz first...
<message144> moymoy: so i should try 9.04?
<keewee> DasEi2 then?
<moreia> guntbert: not sure why it was greyed out. But it let me apply when I tried again.
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/usb
<moymoy> message144: depends what you're using it for.. it's generally better to stick to LTS releases for servers since they're supported for longer
<jlaroche> moymoy - the only thing I installed was eeepc-acpi-utilities
<guntbert> moreia: now click <add>, there you select manual, click <add> again
<m477> i lost sound suddenly
<message144> moymoy: this is just personal use
<jlaroche> moymoy - then I purged it
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated fgrom 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone help me?
<DasEi2> keewee: moment , fault
<moymoy> message144: yeah, then switch to 9.04 .. it works beautifully on my dell... i used to have the busybox problem too
<keewee> DasEi2 but I want to copy to sdc1
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<message144> moymoy: ok thanks
<giulietta> #ubuntu.it
<StrangeCharm_> what would be the implications of raising my ulimit -n
<keewee> DasEi2 sdd is the live usb from which I booted
<message144> moymoy: ill let you know how that works out
<moymoy> jlaroche: is just the gui slow? or are cpu cycles being eaten up?
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<TheLinuxMoron> is there a video converting channel on this network? I need some helpers lol
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: it's normally application specific help try http://www.freenode.org
<moreia> guntbert: netmask is 255.255.255.0 right? same as "subnetmask" on the working machine?
<gunknown> what do i have to do when i want to connect from a virtual machine guest to the host via tcp/ip?
<DasEi2> keewee: so we are little hassle, but the sda, 4gig is the internal of the netbook, right ?
<legendary> Hi, my Add/Remove , synpatic package manager and apt-get install stopped working , as well as my update manager. How would I fix this issue ?
<legendary> synaptic*
<jlaroche> moymoy - only the gui. I checked the cpu and ram usage in the system monitor and they are okay...
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: its mkv2avi program
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: check the channel list on the website
<f7ee_> Can I simultaneously install drivers for ATI and NVidia?
<gunknown> the both os cannot have the same ip?
<wizzo50> legendary: reinstall your Ubuntu
<ikonia> f7ee_: why would you do that ?
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated fgrom 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone help me?
<keewee> DasEi2 yes. and sdc is destination usb drive.
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: k thx let me look
<f7ee_> ikonia: I need some packages for offline PC
<legendary> wizzo50 , you mean there's no other way to get around it ?
<guntbert> moreia: yes, now write 192.168.1.250 in the first column, and 192.168.1.3 in the third (gateway), <apply>
<ikonia> freeman__: then why do you need to install ?
<ikonia> oops
<twig11> I've forgotten how to use unzip to extract the contents of a .exe driver file. What is the syntax of the command?
<DasEi2> keewee: cd /media/usb
<ikonia> f7ee_: then why do you need to install, you just need to download
<wizzo50> legendary: What error is it giving you?
<DasEi2> keewee: ls
<f7ee_> ikonia: ok
<DasEi2> keewee: can see your files ?
<keewee> yep. but I was able to see this before
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: I dont see anything about channel list I see something about $freenode
<TheLinuxMoron> #freenode rather
<keewee> DasEi2 yep. but I was able to see this before
<moreia1> W00t.
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: thats network chat, work askiung though
<moreia1> guntbert: I'm in.
<keewee> DasEi2 and not I can access the desktop folder
<DasEi2> keewee: k, then cd to where /what you want to copy
<moreia1> guntbert: so I could quit now, or I coudl try to figure out what the problem actually is.
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated from 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone PLEASE help me?
<jlaroche> moymoy ?
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: so join the freenode server then right and then look for what I need?
<twig11> How do I add the 9.04 Desktop CD to my sources and install ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils?
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: you're on the freenode server
<DasEi2> keewee: cd /home/InternalUsername/Desktop  (beware, it's case sensitiv)
<DasEi2> !nvidia > meteor```
<ubottu> meteor```, please see my private message
<Auerillies_> Hello
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: thats what I thought, so what exactly did you send me that website for to see if the channel i need is on it? I never saw a channel list if so..
<DasEi2> twig11:repos are better, uncomment your sources.list
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: where are details of the channels and how to list them on the website
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: this chnnel is for ubuntu support only
<guntbert> moreia1: yes you could do either :-), but the problem with fixed IP addresses is, that the network administrator might disapprove!!! so its only a temporary workaround. please ask the admin about the ip address you choose, maybe he'll tell you to use another one
<twig11> DasEi2: I can't get online until my wireless is working, hence ndiswrapper from CD. :-(
<DasEi2> twig11: synaptic > softwaresources, for additional (like cd), also :
<DasEi2> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GnomeKing> how can I get an external mouse working on my laptop? it is recognised as "usb mouse with wheel" but it doesn't move the cursor when I wiggle it!! Any clues?
<moreia1> guntbert: he'll tell me to use Windows like everyone else does.
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated from 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone PLEASE help me?
<lain__> Hi, can someone help me to change a gigabit nic to 1gbps ? i'm getting this problem :  http://pastebin.ca/1494023
<moreia1> guntbert: so I should probably figure out why dhcp is croaking.
<steve__> hi all, i had a bad crash with my jaunty system yesterday (during upgrade, had to run fsck afterwards ...) now neither x nor the network work. any hints how to get the network back working?
<keewee> DasEI2 I used the cp command, it says: cp: cannot stat `/media/usb/home/rsilves/Escritorio/IMG_0891.jpg': No such file or directory
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: I know that, but where on that page does it list channels to see if I can find what I need..
<DasEi2> keewee: did you cd there ?
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: it doesn't it tells you info on freenode about how to get help
<DasEi2> keewee: seems like wrong dir given
<keewee> DasEi2 yes, and ls, and the file is there
<betita_elfica> hi
<betita_elfica> anyone uses ldap + samba?
<keewee> DasEi2 yes, I checked and the path is ok.
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: ehh not that I can see. all I need to know "is there a video help channel on this network lol
<quincy> cant ANYONE help me with my problem??
<SiON42X> Hi ll.
<SiON42X> *all
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: this channel is for ubuntu support only - that web page will explain how to get help
<DasEi2> keewee: sudo cp IMG_0891.jpg /media/disk
<keewee> DasEI2 whop.. it was JPG :)
<SiON42X> I'm running Jaunty, and my X session just froze.  I have a gedit open with about 20 unsaved files.  Is there some way to save them remotely over SSH?
<keewee> DasEi2 Thanks. :D
<quincy> D:
<owen1> does openbox support automonting?
<twig11> When I try to start Synaptic from the menu, it crashes instantly. a permissions problem?
<moreia1> guntbert: I think, though, that I'll save that troubleshooting for another day. Thanks for getting me online.
<DasEi2> keewee: safe best pictures, np
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
<someguy1> cat: dcc.txt: No such file or directory
<someguy1> ﻿DCC SEND "ffɦʞɔfɟ" 0 0 0
<guntbert> moreia1: thats not the point, you don't use manual in a dhcp configured net without the consent of the admin, and its never a question of windows or linux
<steve__> how to reconfigure the network from the console?
<SiON42X> Anyone know where I can get some help with gedit?
<keewee> DasEi2 :P thanks thanks.. bye...
<Guru> what do you need help with?
<SiON42X> Retype:  I'm running Jaunty, and my X session just froze.  I have a gedit open with about 20 unsaved files.  Is there some way to save them remotely over SSH?
<owen1> what is the application at the far right (the icons)? http://omploader.org/vMXgyNQ
<SiON42X> Like do they live somewhere temporarily like ~tmp files?
<quincy> so noone can help me?D:
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
<wizzo50> someguy1: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated from 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone PLEASE help me?
<DasEi2> SiON42X: oo, now they live in RAM (static)
<bluejeans> SiON42X  'scp {file} {server.name.com}
<wejcoop> hi
<SiON42X> DasEi2:  Of course they do.  =P
<SiON42X> DasEi2:  So it sounds like I'm borked.  =D
<GnomeKing> Is the recommended approach for adobe flash on 64 bit 9.04 to use the alpha 64 bit version or using ndiswrapper stuff to run the 32 bit version?
<ikonia> GnomeKing: 32bit
<message144> SiON42X: doesnt sound like there is much you can do
<twig11> Why would Synaptic crash instantly when I launch it from the menu?
<ikonia> GnomeKing: install the flashplugin-nonfree package and it will do it all for you
<Kenny> so this is the place where a newbie can ask questions right?
<SiON42X> twig11:  It doesn't crash instantly if you run it from the command line with sudo?
<quincy> nice help here D:
<GnomeKing> thanks ikonia - I'll try it.
<Kenny> ?
<DasEi2> SiON42X: if it's really frozen, you won't ssh to, then, any way to reduce systemload ? disconnect network .. huggle it .. erm
<twig11> SiON42X: I didn't try that.
<Kenny> can anyone help me in here im completely new to ubuntu
<twig11> SiON42X: gksudo synaptic?
<SiON42X> DasEi2:  The system isn't frozen, just X.  I have this problem sometimes (have since Hardy) having to do with pulseaudio I think.
<DasEi2> Kenny:go ahead
<steve__> kenny you should just ask
<darkangel_> hey was wondering if theres a place i can find some codecs to play newer movies,
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
<SiON42X> twig11:  I'd check for sure but my X is frozen.  ;)
<DasEi2> twig11 : yes
<SiON42X> darkangel_:  You tried VLC?
<darkangel_> or if i just have to wait for some to come out when a update does
<darkangel_> no, what is vlc??
<Kenny> ok so i have a 300 gb hard drive but the system wont let me dl anything or put it on my file system?
<twig11> DasEi2: It opened the graphical password prompt, then when I entered my password it crashed.
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
<Guru> @Kenny: What do you mean it won't let you download anything?
<quincy> goddamn it
<owen1> what is the application at the far right (the icons)? http://omploader.org/vMXgyNQ
<twig11> DasEi2: Is that likely a permissions problem?
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I need to control fan speed in an ubuntu shuttle node machine. Is there some utility?
<SiON42X> @darkangel_:  Pretty much the ultimate movie player.  Knows nearly every single format.  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<DasEi2> twig11 : just can use synaptic, get auto-prompted
<Kenny> it says there isnt enough space but that doesnt make any sense cuz i have over 200 gb empty
<quincy> I am waiting for some time now and no help at all D:
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated from 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone PLEASE help me?
<mcr> darkangel, with VLC i dont have any problem playing newer codecs/movies it plays x264 and even wmv (spit)
<twig11> DasEi2: Sorry, I don't understand that.
<quincy> ikiona perhaps?
<ikonia> quincy: yes ?
<DasEi2> Kenny : create a folder to d/l to and own it to the regular user
<lwells> I just used gparted to make a partition in ext 4 format, but now I cannot access the contents, do I need to do a chmod?
<quincy> can you help me?
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated from 8.10 to 9.04, can anyone PLEASE help me?
<ikonia> quincy: what chipset is it ?
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok so how do i do that exactly ive been a windows user forever
<DasEi2> twig11 : just enter synaptic in trml
<quincy> idk,only thing i now its USB
<quincy> my USB cardreader does not work since i updated fgrom 8.10 to 9.04
<quincy> shit
<DasEi2> Kenny: open a terminal
<wizzo50> quincy: what is your problem?
<Kenny> ok
<ikonia> quincy: please control your language
<SiON42X> owen1:  I don't know, I can make AWN look like that...could be Wbar
<darkangel_> ok, i will check that out now
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
<frostburn>  quincy do you see it when you run a      lsusb
<SiON42X> owen1:  http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<darkangel_> know of anything for totem?
<quincy> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
<owen1> SiON42X: thank you
<SiON42X> Once you use VLC, you'll never use totem again.  =D
<Kenny> I opened the terminal
<quincy> already did that but i said **** because i pasted wrong thing
<jlaroche> could anyone help me fix my broken compiz?
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo mkdir ~/the_downloads
<SiON42X> jlaroche:  A better question would be the actual one you have regarding Compiz.
<owen1> SiON42X: can i use them with awesome?
<twig11> DasEi2: It put up a message that I'm starting it without administrative privileges, and it started fine.
<twig11> no crash
<quincy> ikinoa: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
<lwells> I did a chmod 777 on the partition , is that not correct?
<twig11> DasEi2: what's with that?
<quincy> ikonia*
<frostburn> quincy, if you have a card in it, do you see it show up when you run     dmesg    ?
<ikonia> quincy: does it show up in an lsusb
<quincy> yes
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok i did that and it asks me for sudo password
<DasEi2> Kenny: replace Kenny with regualr users name :  sudo chown -R  Kenny  ~/the_downloads
<lstarnes> Kenny: just put in your regular password
<jlaroche> SiON42X - when I try to explain a problem by explicitly stating all the circumstances revolving around it I tend to never get any help
<GnomeKing> ikonia, does that flash script get the latest version of the plugin? there are several things that don't work with it :/
<wizzo50> DasEi2: Then put your password in
<SiON42X> jlaroche:  And your current method is working better, is it?  =)
<quincy> dmesg gives heaps of stuff
<quincy> shouldi paste it for you guys>
<DasEi2> twig11: no pw-prompt ? close synaptic, sudo synaptic
<ikonia> GnomeKing: it gets the best supported/compatible in ubuntu
<Kenny> ok now it says kenny@kennydesktop
<jlaroche> SiON42X - I don't think any method works in here
<SiON42X> jlaroche:  Touche.
<quincy> frostburn and ikonia (pastie.org time?)
<DasEi2> wizzo50: nickmess ;-)
<frostburn> quincy, sure
<jlaroche> SiON42X - Look at this place. Its a clusterf--k of people shouting for help, hoping that people who have no reason to help them will.
<twig11> DasEi2: Gtk warning: cannot open display.
<linduxed> is it normal for the alternate installer to fail on the tasksel?
<linduxed> i just get a red screen
<SiON42X> jlaroche:  C'est la vie.  The internet is chaos, IRC doubly so.
<TheLinuxMoron> what is Kommander?
<quincy> http://pastebin.org/1413 frostburn and ikonia there ya go
<ikonia> jlaroche: please control your language, people get helped as and when possible
<DasEi2> twig11: if you just start synaptic via menu ?
<jlaroche> lol
<StrangeCharm_> linduxed-  i'm pretty sure that it is not normal for any of the installers to fail ever (unless you want them to do something they can't)
<Dulak> jlaroche: people who help others in here do it to give back to the community, not everyone is a programmer can can contribute that way.
<metatagg> hello, i've installed both KDE4 and gnome on my machine, how do I remove kde4=
<metatagg> ?
<linduxed> StrangeCharm_: well i just came to the step where you choose the software... and it tells me that the step fails
<SiON42X> If you want info about Kommander I'd probably go to #kubuntu
<jlaroche> Dulak - I know that. I am not brain dead.
<linduxed> StrangeCharm_: and then i get a full stop
<wizzo50> metatagg: Uninstall it
<StrangeCharm_> have you tried again linduxed?
<cisco> héy
<twig11> DasEi2: it takes my password then crashes no matter how I start it. (unless I run without admin priveleges, apparently.)
<linduxed> StrangeCharm_: 4 times
<metatagg> wizzo50 apt-get remove kde4 ? :O
<TheLinuxMoron> Does anyone know what commander is supposely it has to do with kde which im using gnome.. anyone?
<TheLinuxMoron> kommander rather
<StrangeCharm_> linduxed-  have you checked the disk for errors?
<DasEi2> Kenny: now you should be able to save there
<linduxed> StrangeCharm_: hmmm, no
<Kenny> DasEi2: i still don't seem to be understanding very much
<metatagg> wizzo50: what to remove?
<Kenny> sorry
<StrangeCharm_> TheLinuxMoron-  kommander is a a graphical filesystem browser
<DasEi2> twig11: and that machine still has no network ? not wired, also ?
<wizzo50> metatagg: I am not sure
<panfistmx> hi, i have a dvd video ripped in both ISO and video_ts formats and i need to break it up into three chunks for uploading to youtube. is there a program in the ubuntu repos to do this pretty easily, without transcoding/quality reduction?
<TheLinuxMoron> strangecharm_: does ubuntu gnome have it?
<twig11> DasEi2: right
<steve__> Kenny: where are you stuck?
<StrangeCharm_> linduxed-  i recommend that you try that, to be sure. and - what the heck, if you're really worried - check your ram and hdd  too
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: no, but you can use it on gnome with kde libraries
<DasEi2> Kenny: you now have a dir ~/the_downloads  where you can save to
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: ok so just install kde then
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: it will do it for you
<Kenny> steve: well it is saying that i dont have room in my file system but my file system includes my 300 gb hard drive
<StrangeCharm_> TheLinuxMoron-  gnome has a different file browser. why not use that?
<DasEi2> Kenny: to gather information about space, do :
<codeshah> hey guys, I want to test my websites on IE in ubuntu - what are my options?
<DasEi2> Kenny: cd ~/the_downloads
<frostburn> quincy, ikonia it looks like it's not able to mount the usb drive for whatever reason (-62)  not sure what that is, would have to look through the code...  there's numerous hits on google regarding this issue and ubuntu ranging from hub ports failing and bad cables, i used this search http://qurl.com/d8tvf
<fragalot> codeshah: browsershots is a good site for that
<DasEi2> Kenny: df
<Kenny> DasEi2: what do u mean do :
<codeshah> fragalot, thanks
<fragalot> codeshah: yw
<StrangeCharm_> codeshah-  virtual machine, or wine?
<anchovy00> Does Ubuntu support wireless keyboards/mouse from HP?
<DasEi2> Kenny: last to lines to be entered in trml
<DasEi2> two *
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: I went to synatpic and typed in kde, but under the list of stuff it will install kommander isn't listed why?
<Kenny> DasEi2: so what exactly do i have to enter in terminal from start to finish?
<StrangeCharm_> anchovy00-  should do. what's broken?
<racecar56> what package do you normally get mpeg2video from?
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: install kommander, kde will get installed by default with it
<quincy> frostburn,i think  its a driver issue,uin wondows and in 8.10 it works correctly
<anchovy00> StrangeCharm_, one of my friends is at Fry's and called me to see if it was supported.
<ikonia> quincy: does it show up with lsusb ?
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: will I need to switch out of gnome into kde or can I use kommander with in what im doing now.. man this linux stuff is crazy just to get one thing working
<DasEi2> Kenny: you set up that dir and gave write permission to the regular user, so you can save stuff there
<frostburn> quincy, most likely
<quincy> ikonia,yes
<DasEi2> Kenny: cd ~/the_downloads
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: no - just install it, it will work
<quincy> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
<DasEi2> Kenny: ^^ brings you there (empty for now)
<frostburn> TheLinuxMoron, you can use any kde app in gnome and vice versa
<quincy> it also has a usbport that does work suprisingly enough
<TheLinuxMoron> kk
<SiON42X> TheLinuxMoron:  What's wrong with Nautilus?
<panfistmx> are there any programs which can help me prepare videos to upload to youtube?
<StrangeCharm_> anchovy00-  i would be very surprised if it were not supported. wireless usb keyboards are pretty much totally standard. however, the crazyinsane advanced features may not be the same
<ikonia> quincy: can you pastebin the output of lsusb
<quincy> juse
<quincy> sure
<DasEi2> Kenny: (cd = changedirectory, like win) df (diskfree) tells you about space
<Azeem> panfistmx: doesn't youtube convert videos automatically?
<TheLinuxMoron> si0n42x: a proggy I wanna use, uses a script made only for kommander and it won't run or do nothing..
<panfistmx> azeem what if they are over ten minutes? and everything i read says you cant upload iso files
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok so i went to terminal and entered cd ~the downloads then it said kenny@kenny-desktop:~/the_downloads$
<quincy> all hail pastebinit : http://pastebin.com/f370bab1c
<nerdy_kid> trying to connect via RDPv5 to a remote PC on local internet, (linux to XP) samba wont pick up the other PC even if Windows Firewall is off-----PLEASE HELP
<TheLinuxMoron> grrrrr
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok so cd means change directory
<Kenny> ok
<moymoy> panfistmx: iso file? you ripped it off of a cd/dvd?
<StrangeCharm_> panfist isos are not an appropriate format for short videos. you want to extract the video files from the disk image
<nerdy_kid> trying to connect via RDPv5 to a remote PC on local internet, (linux to XP) samba wont pick up the other PC even if Windows Firewall is off-----PLEASE HELP
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, is it vista?
<panfistmx> moymoy yes it's a video of my wedding that our resort gave us in dvd format
<j0nr> ok. netgear pcmcia wg511v2 card working, can see networks, but have a problem connecting... keeps refusing/restarting. like it doesnt like the passkey. Perhaps something to do with installing driver using ndiswrapper. Any ideas how to connect?
<nerdy_kid> frostburn, no its XP
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, oh xp, check to see if uh your user has a password set
<DasEi2> Kenny: right, you should also be able to save to your Desktop, or now in that downloadfolder
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: the name of the file is mkv2avi-2.kmdr I installed kommander even.. and I click on it and run in terminal and nothing happens why? I got the files and installed them that it needed libmediainfo and libzen0
<quincy> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f370bab1c
<wizzo50> metatagg: did you try that, sudo apt-get remove KDE4?
<panfistmx> strangecharm well its not a short video, its half an hour. i need to extract it into three chunks
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok but how do i tell the updater where to save to it never asks?
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: ok?
<StrangeCharm_> panfistmx-  you want to mount the the media and extract the video file first
<wizzo50> metatagg: I just did for my KDE and it did
<ikonia> quincy: interesting
<moymoy> panfistmx: do you have the iso file on your computer right now?
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: it won't run though how do I get it working :(
<quincy> whats interesting bout it?:p
<nerdy_kid> frostburn, i am using the gui under 'Places/Networking' on gnome menu, it should pick the domain up
<panfistmx> i have the video in ISO but also in extracted format as well already
<flaco> hi all... I got a usb touch panel, I get input from /dev/hiddraw1, how can I map these input to /dev/usb/hiddev0 ??
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: ask the guy who created it ?
<panfistmx> strangecharm_ so what do i do once it's extracted
<panfistmx> moymoy yes
<DasEi2> Kenny:the updater is run with superprivilegs and so can write on protected dirs, don't have to care about it
<twig11>  DasEi2: What do you make of this: http://pastebin.com/d75f68198
<ikonia> quincy: it see the usb hub, and the 8-1 card reader
<TheLinuxMoron> ikonia: ok well tell me this how do you get most .kmdr script files to run
<quincy> ikonia,to me its just a heap of blah
<StrangeCharm_> panfistmx-  beyond my ken
<nerdy_kid> trying to connect via RDPv5 to a remote PC on local internet, (linux to XP) samba wont pick up the other PC even if Windows Firewall is off-----PLEASE HELP
<DasEi2> !sudo | Kenny
<ubottu> Kenny: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<moymoy> panfistmx: we'll work with the iso file for the sake of this program i'm about to link you to
<quincy> ikonia,the hub is included with the 8 sorts of cards
<nerdy_kid> come on guys need some help here
<LargePrime> greetings.  My laptop sound controll no longer controlls the sound
<quincy> 7 cards(SD MMc MSP XD CF SM MS USB)
<ikonia> quincy: that makes sense,
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, i use a script to mount my smb shares, check out this,  http://pastebin.com/m70a1cb8 http://pastebin.com/m540adafa
<moymoy> panfistmx: download handbrake http://handbrake.fr/?article=download -> then `sudo mount -o loop /your/iso/file /media/cdrom0`
<quincy> and a USB port xD
<Kenny> DasEi2: yea but when i hit "intstall updates" it says {The upgrade needs a total of 365M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 295M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.}
<nerdy_kid> frostburn checking
<quincy> i do have 2 ports on the front of my pc and 6 on the back tho
<ikonia> TheLinuxMoron: no idea, I don't use kommander
<anchovy00> StrangeCharm_, okay, thanks!
<panfistmx> thank you moymoy
<quincy> i guess the two on the front are seen as a hub* ikonia)
<ikonia> quincy: when you plug a card into it, does anything appear in the syslog ?
<twig11> Please I'd like someone to look at this and tell me what it might mean: http://pastebin.com/d75f68198
<DasEi2> Kenny: what does df say about your filesystem ?
<moymoy> panfistmx: no problem.. xD .. you can use handbrake to rip/convert from DVD's, so mounting your iso on /media/cdrom0 should trick it into thinking a DVD's inserted
<nerdy_kid> frostburn wait, sorry i want to remote connect to the system via RDPv5 sorry
<SiON42X> moymoy:  Do you know if handbrake can make DVD ready files from AVI?
<Kenny> DasEi2: [kenny@kenny-desktop:~/the_downloads$ df
<Kenny> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Kenny> /dev/sdb5              2403420   2212896     68432  98% /
<Kenny> tmpfs                   642424         0    642424   0% /lib/init/rw
<Kenny> varrun                  642424       104    642320   1% /var/run
<FloodBot2> Kenny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kenny> varlock                 642424         0    642424   0% /var/lock
<SiON42X> Poor Kenny.
<moymoy> SiON42X: nope.. you need another application for that.. a good one is Tovid
<marks256> why does apt-get upgrade hold back 3 updates? it says 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 3 not upgraded, but it is those three that i need to upgrade! :( any ideas how to make it install them?
<nerdy_kid> frostburn i am assuming since samba cant pick it up neither can the RDPv5
<thht> omg you killed kenny!
<SiON42X> moymoy:  Thanks.  I do it on windows but trying to make a/v mix right in Vista gives me the screaming heebie jeebies.
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, not necessarily, does the user you're connecting as have a password?
<quincy> ikpnia,wheres the syslog located?
<quincy> ikonia *
<nerdy_kid> frostburn no
<DasEi2> Kenny: so you're really filled up , just 2 % free on root !
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, set one, try again
<DasEi2> !trash | Kenny
<ubottu> Kenny: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ikonia> quincy: /var/log
<quincy> lemme see
<frostburn> quincy, either dmesg, or cat /var/log/loghere
<nerdy_kid> frostburn ok, now that i think thats probaly it...
<Kenny> DasEi2: yea but i have a 200 gb free hd hooked up?
<twig11> Weird, weird feedback message. I have no idea what it means. http://pastebin.com/d75f68198
<moymoy> SiON42X: the dvd maker that comes with Vista seems pretty neat though.. get to make nice little DVD menu screens =p
<darkangel_> SiON42X thanks for the program
<LargePrime> greetings.  My laptop sound control no longer controls the sound master.  anyone know how to configer teh volume controll on a laptop keyboard
<SiON42X> moymoy:  I use DVDFlick for Windows usually...worked great on XP, sometimes good on Vista.
<DasEi2>  Kenny : a now I get you, and which size has the hd ubuntu is on ?
<frostburn> twig11, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114377
<quincy> ikonia,what logfile od i need xD
<Kenny> DasEi2: i didnt understand that what do u mean?
<neotullik> hello, does anyone know where i can find drivers for my nforce4 motherboard?
<shiznebit> can anyone tell me if LTS -> LTS upgrades could give alot of problems ?
<frostburn> quincy, ikonia messages  or dmesg   i don't remember what all gets logged to messages
<PerryMason> Having troubles getting sound work on all wmv files on 9.10 x64. using mplayer (smplayer, if that makes a difference)
<nerdy_kid> frostburn nope doesnt work
<ikonia> uiqsyslog
<ikonia> quincy: syslog
<DasEi2> Kenny: you have one disk quite full and an additional 200 gig, right ?
<moymoy> SiON42X: just so you know, Tovid isn't capable of making complex menus.. all it does is display an image before the movie starts.. might wanna look for another app.. but tovid works with a lot of video filetypes, so i'm happy
<nerdy_kid> frostburn this is wierd i routinly logon to my XP back home...
<marks256> why does apt-get upgrade hold back 3 updates? it says 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 3 not upgraded, but it is those three that i need to upgrade! :( any ideas how to make it install them?
<SiON42X> moymoy:  I just need 1) a tool to encode it WELL without weird sync issues, and 2) something to make it go to DVD so my kids can watch it.  =D
<Kenny> DasEi2: kind of. what ubuntu calls the "file system" isnt an actual hd that i have anywhere?
<Kenny> DasEi2: yet it says that it is full
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, what kind of error are you receiving?  verbatim
<quincy> ikonia,nothing appears
<nerdy_kid> frostburn 'unable to connect'
<DasEi2> Kenny: it can't be in the air, which medium did you install ubu to ?
<soreau> ! audio | PerryMason
<ubottu> PerryMason: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<moymoy> SiON42X: the sync issues come from ffmpeg i think ... it's unfortunate because using ffmpeg to encode is LIGHTNING FAST!
<Kenny> DasEi2: i have ubuntu installed to a seperate partition alongside windows xp
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, trying pinging it and then do an   nmap -P0 192.168.1.1      (orwhatever the ip is)
<nerdy_kid> frostburn ive tryed using the IP the pc name, the public IP my firewall is leting him through...
<frostburn> odd
<frostburn> sounds like some weird auth issues, i have no problem logging into any of my xp boxes/vms
<SiON42X> moymoy:  You got it right.  Vista x64 doesn't run ffmpeg right, I think.
<DasEi2> Kenny: which size has this party ?
<quincy> hmm ikonia,this just showed up:
<quincy> Jul 13 23:50:02 quincy-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[18520]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
<PerryMason> ubottu: no, I get sound on some wmv and all avi files. It seem's I need windows media audio decoder 9
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nerdy_kid> frostburn sorry how to ping?
<PerryMason> soreau: no, I get sound on some wmv and all avi files. It seem's I need windows media audio decoder 9
<moymoy> SiON42X: gonna go eat.. starving!
<Kenny> DasEi2: do u mean how big is the partition?
<DasEi2> Kenny: yes
<Kenny> DasEi2: how do i find that out cuz i cant remember what i made it
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo fdisk -l
<soreau> PerryMason: So your drivers are working, you just need codecs. Try installing ubuntu-restricted-modules (?)
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, ping 192.168.1.1
<nerdy_kid> frostburn lol didnt know is was a command, hang on
<Kenny> DasEi2: it does nothing when i enter "sudo fdish -|"
<KB1JWQ> frostburn:  You have the patience of a saint.
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo fdisk -l
<syslq78> Hello ubuntu people
<frostburn> KB1JWQ, have to
<soreau> PerryMason: Sorry, I meant ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kenny> DasEi2: what is that last character?
<nerdy_kid> KB1JWO, that why this is called a help center lol
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo fdisk -l  (-l is a small L)
<syslq78>  Anyone uses lvm here?
<psyco> how do I add the systray back to my panel?
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo fdisk -l  (l for list)
<nerdy_kid> frostburn ping returned tons of stuff
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok im reading the stuff just a min
<quincy> so ikonia,any use for that?
<krphop> syslq78 yup
<soreau> ! anyone | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soreau> D'oh
<soreau> ! anyone | syslq78
<ubottu> syslq78: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marks256> Why does apt-get hold back some upgrades? i installed a repo to to upgrade pulse audio, but it is holding that upgrade back. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded." why?
<nerdy_kid> frostburn 67 packets transmited, 67 received
<Kenny> DasEi2: how can i show u what it says without overflow
<RoboJoint> @psyco right click on panel -> add to panel
<psyco> RoboJoint, I did but I cant find it, what is it called?
<DasEi2> marks: might be unresolved dependencies, to keep sys stable
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, k, and the nmap?
<soreau> marks256: Those upgrades may conflict with other installed packages
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nerdy_kid> frostburn nmap returned port 135, 139, and 445 all open
<RoboJoint> @psyco notification area
<DasEi2> Kenny: just for now, let's empty youur trash to avoid a freezong due to overfilling
<Kenny> DasEi2: invalid operation install?
<Meteor```> I set my username 'xyz' and its showing XPRESSP3 ? why
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, yeah it's port 135
<Meteor```> While installing
<Kenny> DasEi2: where is the trash located at?
<DasEi2> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<DasEi2> Kenny: in trml : cd
<DasEi2> Kenny: cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<DasEi2> Kenny: ls
<DasEi2> Kenny: ^  any files in trash ?
<syslq78> soreau, well I'm making friends
 * Dekko needs help with something.... Is it possible to have Ubuntu Linux NOT show certain harddrives in 'Computer' or otherwise?
<Kenny> DasEi2: i entered ls and it said "files info"
<barqers> Hi, can someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 32-Bit version, and I go to System|Administration|Hardware Drivers and I find the correct driver, click Activate, but it hangs at "Downloading and installing driver..."
<syslq78> soreau, I dont need any help at the moment, actually I rarely need help with ubuntu, it works great. Really great, my full switch to linux was easy with it
<DasEi2> Kenny: cd files
<DasEi2> ls
<DasEi2> Kenny: anything in ?
<soreau> syslq78: Make friends in #ubuntu-ot
<nerdy_kid> frostburn how to connect to open port? i think i did it right but not sure really sorry, i am practicly ignorent when it comes to interneting stuff
<Kenny> DasEi2: nothing shows up
<majikman> anyone know how to reconfigure tomcat so that it stops logging into syslog?
<DasEi2> Kenny: just for now, let's remove some ballastic stuff :
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo apt-get remove gnome-games
<frostburn> nerdy_kid, so it's most likely a permissions issue or an auth issue, try using the old rdp protocol rather than the v5 one.   you don't specify the port, ms rdp runs off of port 135 by default, i just wanted to make sure that it was accessible from your location, and it is
<Dekko> Any help would be much appreciated.
<barqers> Anyone sure how to fix this and install the correct Drivers for my NVIDIA card?>
<DasEi2> Kenny: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<fccf> majikman: probably, in tomcat.conf ... there is a line that tells the server where to log... if it is anything like apache2
<nerdy_kid> frostburn thanks for your help
<syslq78> Dekko, what is the output of cat /proc/partitions?
<majikman> fccf, its nothing like apache
<DasEi2> Kenny: last cmd returned a url, give it here
<Dekko> syslq78 wait please
<syslq78> Dekko, dont worry I have insomnia
<Dekko> syslq78: A heck of a lot :)
<fccf> majikman: that's why I like apache, but erm, there should be a config somewhere that allows you to change the logging
<Kenny> DasEi2: im not seeing anything
<Dekko> I have many partitions and harddrives in this machine.
<syslq78> Dekko, paste it on private if you like?
<Gwynnde> hi all
<quincy> so ikonia, any help? XD
<majikman> fccf, i HATE tomcat. i loath it. its like sticking plastic spoons in my eyeballs
<Gwynnde> anyone know how to unzip .rar files?
<DasEi2> !paste | Kenny:
<ubottu> Kenny:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<majikman> fccf, and there are log files to configure logging... but i can't find the one that controls tomcat's logs
<quincy> gwynnde
<Gwynnde> yes?
<quincy> try to open it with Archiefbeheer
<Meteor```> How to change my computer name?
<quincy> ld/belg Ubuntu
<quincy> nld*
<Gwynnde> jep
<Gwynnde> belg
<twig11> DasEi2: Okay, I rebooted and synaptic works. Now I want to install ndiswrapper from the cdrom. sorry to bother you guys, but I can't find the specific information I need elsewhere. how do I add the Desktop CD to my sources?
<Gwynnde> en die stomme nick moet Gwynned zijn niet Gwynnde.. :) maar hij verandert niet
<quincy> maargoed open je rar eens met archiefbeheer?
<Kenny> DasEi2: heres the paste of my partition http://paste.ubuntu.com/217329/
<lstarnes> !hostname | Meteor```
<ubottu> Meteor```: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<majikman> fccf, i found it... i have to modify the /etc/init.d/tomcat6 file. ps shows this option.... -outfile SYSLOG -errfile SYSLOG
<guntbert> !nl | Gwynnde
<ubottu> Gwynnde: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Kenny> DasEi2: I will be back in just a second please dont leave you are helping sooo much
<keewee> DasEi2 hi again ^^ . Do you know which is the easiest way to "merge" the 2 drives of my eeepc? They were merged when I bought it and I want that back.
<quincy> guntbert KOFFIE:D
<guntbert> quincy: I beg you pardon?
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok im back have you looked at my paste?
<quincy> <guntbert> !nl | Gwynnde
<quincy> <ubottu> Gwynnde: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<quincy> oh sorry it was ubottu
<DasEi2> Kenny: just reading it, looks like you took a far too small partition for ubuntu, for a standard install shall be least 4 gig, better more
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok so how do i change that?
<DasEi2> Kenny: hang a sec, using calculator
<Kenny> k
<guntbert> quincy: what is your point?
<myxo> is it possible to update the "installshield" engine in linux (to install things with WINE) or am i going down an unrelated path?
<quincy> i want the coffee!!!!!!!
<keewee> Hi all. I have an EeePC with a 4GB drive and a 16GB one. I want to merge them to install Ubuntu. Can you recommend me the easiest way to do it?
<myxo> ubottu is my friend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is my friend
<myxo> ubutto but i love you...
<myxo> ubottu but i love you...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi2> Kenny:damn, this are 2 gig, oo
<myxo> ubotto you're just being modest.
<fccf> !msgthebot | myxo
<ubottu> myxo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Kenny> DasEi2: wait i only have a 2 gb partition!!
<fccf> myxo: you might want to ask you question in #winehq
<myxo> fccf only problem with that is winehq can go for hours without a response, lol
<DasEi2> Kenny: I'd suggest you save any files on that ubuntu sys, then reinstall and give it more space, you're trying to build a house on size of 1 squaremeter
<fccf> myxo: still might be faster than asking in here ... which would be offtopic
<myxo> fccf yarrrrrgh matee
<Kenny> DasEi2: ok so i just installed this yesterday. can i just write over all this with a new installation with a much bigger partition?
<DasEi2> Kenny : didn't you say you have another hd with 200 gig free ?
<Kenny> DasEi2: yes
<fccf> myxo: pirates be ware... there be dragons here
<Pluxii> hey i just wanted to hop on and thank those who helped me last night, i was able to get everything up and going just fine!
<DasEi2> Kenny: so why not install to there, and add the old space back to win again ?
<Kenny> DasEi2: wow thanks you have helped so much.
<Kenny> DasEi2: how do i put the space back to win?
<myxo> fccf i've got a sword with +9 to ogreslaying.... (you're not there!! you're at the bar!! getting drunk!!) roll the dice to see if i'm getting drunk!!... http://www.cybermoonstudios.com/8bitDandD.html
<DasEi2> Kenny: diskmanagement in windows does, or gparted in ubuntu; also could use the internal 30 you have
<myxo> fccf sorry couldn't resist lol
<Kenny> DasEi2: yea but the 30 hd on has about 4 gb left
<DasEi2> Kenny : migrate the existing win to one, either the 30 or 320, let install ubuntu on the (other) whole disk, easiest way
<Magichal> hello everyone.
<Kenny> DasEi2: Ok thanks a lot DasEi2.
<marks256> soreau, thanks
<Kenny> :-D
<DasEi2> Kenny: first seps are always horrible, welcome
<DasEi2> steps*
<Kenny> DasEi2: yea i think ill start to get the hang of it eventually. i mostly switched over to start learning more programming. Was that a good move?
<hoboman> hello, i have had instability issues with ubuntu for a long time, my hardware is just crappy... i have a problem now, i've re-installed windows to the harddrive, but, it doesnt re-write the boot loader... i've looked at the hdd, its one partition, all ntfs...
<hoboman> how do i get rid of grub and have it work properly to boot my winxp install?
<Dulak> hoboman: can you boot windows xp alright?
<hoboman> no
<hoboman> i'm trying to, i had PURELY ubuntu 8.10 on it...
<Magichal> does anyone have any knowledge on why Firefox 3 would randomly erase all of my settings, bookmarks, saved passwords, etc., unprovoked?
<hoboman> and then... basically i installed windows xp overtop using gateway recovery cd, and... it shuts off at the end, and then
<Slart> Magichal: sounds like you got yourself a profile problem and firefox created a new one for you
<hoboman> it says grub error...
<Dulak> hoboman: you can boot the winxp cd in rescue mode and do a "fdisk /mbr" to wipe out grub and fix the master boot record.
<Slart> Magichal: run firefox from a terminal.. try "firefox --help".. there is a switch to start with a profile selector.. something like firefox --profilemanager
<Magichal> Slart: alright, I'll check out the profiles real fast. I literally got up from my computer, left it for an hour, came back, and all my settings were erase.d and I know that no one used my computer while I was up.
<hoboman> how do i boot rescue mode? maybe this gateway cd is screwy, i guess i should try to boot the other xp install cd in rescue mode...
<hoboman> thanks alot.
<Slart> Magichal: I don't think they are erased.. they are just not being used (if I'm correct)
<Magichal> Slart: I ran "firefox -profilemanager" like the help file referred to, but nothing regarding profiles came up. just an about:blank screen as I've been experiencing when I would open Firefox normally, without the -profilemanager tag.
<Jordan_U> Magichal: What are the permissions for your ~/.mozilla directory? ( Google earth's installer idiodically starts firefox as root to display a help page, after which firefox doesn't have permission to read ~/.mozilla since it's owned by root )
<Slart> Jordan_U: sigh... silly silly google earth
<capleton> Could anyone here help me with an xfce question???
<Magichal> Jordan_U: I just checked and my permissions are normal. I can access them without root.
<Magichal> er, modify them without root.
<Slart> Magichal: check permissions using ls -l ...  I'm guessing you need both read and write permissions or firefox might get upset
<Slart> Magichal: when you started firefox using the profile manager you didn't get a small dialog window for selecting which profile to use?
<Magichal> Slart: no, I didn't. it just came up as a blank window.
<twig11>  I backed up two user folders to a FAT drive and reinstalled Ubuntu9.04. Then I imported both user folders back into /home, and I need to set up a user with one of those folders as his home directory. In other words, /home/family exists, but user family which is supposed to have that directory hasn't been created yet. How do I set this up? some of you were helping earlier, but I was in the middle of a file operation and had to w
<Magichal> Slart: no toolbars, no firefox toolbar bookmarks, no homepage, absolutely nothing. just a blank white screen.
<Klowny> how do i get permissions to extract something to the themes folder?
<Slart> Magichal: try shutting down all running instances of firefox first
<Magichal> Slart: and when I press the Home button, despite my Edit --> Preferences setting to google, it goes to mozilla.org.
<Slart> Magichal: run a "pkill firefox" just to be sure
<twig11> Please if possible will someone who was helping me before and is familiar with my situation assist me on the question I posted above?
<mememe> http://jk.loo.mybrute.com/cellule
<mememe> funny game try it out
<psyco> how can i re-add my systray to my panel?
<Magichal> Slart: Okay, Firefox is killed, let me try the profilemanager again.
<Magichal> ah hah
<Magichal> thre it is
<Magichal> there it is.*
<Magichal> Slart: got the window. the only profile listed is default, which is the only one I created.
<Slart> Magichal: hmm.. there goes that theory..
<Magichal> Slart: I started it with the default profile, and still nothing. same as before.
<erisol> has anyone here installed xubuntu on a Dell Mini 10?
<Klowny> it keeps saying i am not the owner so i can not change permissions, anyone know why?
<erisol> so far everything works but the sound
<Slart> Magichal: then I don't really know what to try... sorry
<Magichal> Slart: Okay, well thank you for your help. At least I know I tried the common solution.
<erisol> the sound cards are listed, so the drivers are running, and I heard a system beep once, but other than that I don't hear anything
<Magichal> Slart: if I figure out why my Firefox is being wiped, would you like me to report it back to you?
<Slart> Magichal: I'm off to bed in a minute or so.. but thanks anyway
<Magichal> Slart: oh alrighty. well thank you again. =)
<amaretto4u> hi all
<erisol> hi amaretto4u
<hdc_> oi
<Klowny> oh man this is making me aggravated
<twig11> I'd be grateful if somebody who is a little familiar with what I was doing a couple hours ago could help me on this one. I backed up two user folders to a FAT drive and reinstalled Ubuntu9.04. Then I imported both user folders back into /home, and I need to set up a user with one of those folders as his home directory. In other words, /home/family exists, but user family which is supposed to have that directory hasn't been creat
<Klowny> i only have one single user account associated with ubuntu and it keeps saying ia m not the owner and therefor can not change the permissions of a folder, anyone have any idea?
<Jordan_U> twig11: I was not helping you before but adduser should use an existing home directory rather than overwiring. That said you will probably have some problems ( if nothing else security problems ) since fat does not preserve permissions on files.
<erisol> amaretto4u: you wouldn't happen to know anything about troubleshooting sound would you?
<fccf> Klowny: use sudo
<fccf> !sudo | Klowny
<ubottu> Klowny: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Klowny> fccf i'm too blonde to do that
<cached> is SIGQUIT the equivelant of clicking the X at the top right? If not, what is?
<Klowny> lol ty
<twig11> Jordan_U: Thanks! can you give me the actual syntax of the command?
<amaretto4u> erisol: maybe i can help you
<erisol> twig11: maybe you should create the home directory and then copy the files
<twig11> erisol: I've already got the home directory with the files in it in /home.
<Jordan_U> twig11: "sudo adduser username"
<fccf> Klowny: hair color is not a requirement for superuser
<Klowny> yeah but this is still confusing coming from windows
<th0r> twig11: did you run into problems?
<erisol> twig11: I meant create the user with the properly named folder, and then replace it with your folder
<Klowny> what i want is to make the permissions for usr/
<Jordan_U> twig11: To be extra safe you might want to add --no-create-home but it shouldn't be neccisary
<Klowny> this explains why my frostwire was not working correctly
<twig11> th0r: yeah, some, but I got rid of them on reboot. I couldn't actually mess with that user folder for a couple hours because I was copying it to somewhere else. now I'm ready.
<Jordan_U> twig11: Once you have created the user you need to run "sudo chown -R username:username /home/username"
<th0r> twig11: did you get the /home/anthony all straighened out?
<erisol> amaretto4u: the devices are listed by aplay -l, but I don't hear anything, though I think I got a system beep once. I checked the volume, and it isn't muted.
<nsadmin> Klowny: what are the present permissions? (ls -ld /usr)
<twig11> th0r: Jordan_U: can I just go sudo adduser username --no-create-home ?
<Klowny> one sec let me look at the properties of the folder
<twig11> th0r: I think it's good. I'm just leaving it and if I have any trouble I'll mess with it then.
<nsadmin> Klowny: ls -ld /usr
<th0r> twig11: I don't think so...would be better to create the directory and then overwrite it
<Jordan_U> twig11: Yes ( then the command I gave to make the files have the correct owner )
<Klowny> i aint sure what you are saying nsadmin lol
<th0r> twig11: you might have one or two minor issues, but the thing should be just abouit done
<jtgiri> HI guys, how can I see if my apache is using prefork module or worker module ?
<nsadmin> oh, then you are not aware of the command line shell?
<Klowny> i looked in the properties of the folder and all it says is root under permissions
<Klowny> i'm somewhat aware of the sudo thing in terminal
<Klowny> but i've only been using ubuntu for 2 days lol
<Jordan_U> Klowny: What are you trying to do?
<Klowny> simply trying to install a theme
<nsadmin> Klowny: in terminal, type: ls -ld /usr | cut -f2
<Klowny> and i need my permissions granted to me
<nsadmin> err -f1
<th0r> Jordan_U: I am thinking about the link you see between the user and the user's home directory when you open Users and Groups. If he creates the user without a home dir I don't think that link will exist
<Klowny> can you explain what that does to me so that i will be able to do that to other folders if needed?
<Jordan_U> Klowny: If it's a gnome theme then just drag it into System > Preferences > Appearance
<Klowny> jordan it is but that isn't the only problem i wasn't even able to save anything in the music folder lol
<Klowny> it's nuts
<amaretto4u> erisol: what about sound libraries (ALSA). was installed? which verion of ubuntu You have?
<nsadmin> Klowny: frankly, it would take more time/energy than I have... man ls
<Klowny> k
<erisol> amaretto4u: xubuntu 9.04
<Klowny> drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 2009-07-12 17:23 /usr
<Klowny> that's the reply the terminal gave is that ok?
<Jordan_U> th0r: The wording in the man page for adduser suggests otherwise, though it doesn't say it explicitly so you might be right to err on the side of caution
<amaretto4u> erisol: strange, i have no problems with sound since 6.10
<Jordan_U> Klowny: That is normal and you should not change it. Where were you trying to save music to?
<nsadmin> yeah, the first "word" is the permissions... the root root is "owned by user named root" and "owned by group named root"
<amaretto4u> erisol: what kind of sound card you have?
<Klowny> to the music folder
<MoshMage> hi, any idea where i can find the godamn libtag-extras0 so i can install the freakin amarok so i can use that obsolete script?
<erisol> amaretto4u: % aplay -l                       **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Jordan_U> Klowny: What is the output of "ls -ld ~/Music" ?
<nsadmin> the thing is /usr is manipulated by ubuntu packaging, and it will get confused if you put stuff in there
<erisol> amaretto4u: % aplay -l                       **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<erisol> whoops
<twig11> th0r: Jordan_U: Sorry I was away for a bit. I err on the cautious side and I think I'll try the renaming thing. What's the best way to do that in terminal?
<fccf> Klowny: you want to save things in /home/username/ not /usr .... /usr is userspace programming and not a good place to F with
<Klowny> oh
<th0r> twig11: what exactly do you want to do?
<MoshMage> FOUND IT ;D
<MoshMage> ahaha, or maybe not.
<twig11> th0r: sorry. I want to rename /home/family to something else, then create a user named family, then overwrite the user's home directory with the one I renamed.
<Klowny> ok there we go lol
<Klowny> sorry about that
<Klowny> it's fixed now
<rTk^cool> i needhelp getting ubuntu on a ext3partition i have set up
<th0r> twig11: ok...no problem. rename the original with 'mv /home/family /home/newname'
<twig11> th0r: I can't just right-click >rename because it's inactive
<nsadmin> Klowny some things you should do: 1, figure out what each dir off of / is for... get more familiar with the shell... learn these commands: cd ls mkdir rmdir cat more
<twig11> th0r: okay
<Klowny> see i picked ubuntu because i thought it was very user friendly, as close to windows is lol
<amaretto4u> erisol: lspci | grep -i audio
<twig11> th0r: sudo, right?
<Klowny> i didn't know i'd have to learn things like that
<th0r> twig11: right sudo
<rTk^cool> i am installing right  now, i already have the ext3 set up.
<nsadmin> Klowny: well you don't have to do anything...
<rTk^cool> i choose specify partitions  manually
<Meteor```> I thought the same to Klowny.
<erisol> amaretto4u: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<nsadmin> but you'll be glad you did
<Jordan_U> twig11: "sudo mv /home/family /home/family-bak && sudo adduser family && sudo mv /home/family-bak /home/family && sudo chown -R family:family /home/family"
<Meteor```> Its worth learning it.
<th0r> twig11: sorry...missed your question. Yes, you could have used right click
<rTk^cool> then select  it and it says no root on the partition?
<tr4st> hi
<th0r> twig11: then create the new user
<Klowny> i just think this is overwhelming lol
<rTk^cool> someone please
<twig11> th0r: Jordan gave me the commands up there.
<Klowny> going from a stupid windows user to an even dumber ubuntu user :P
<nsadmin> Klowny: I can understand that... just take one thing at a time
<th0r> twig11: ok...let me know if you need something more
<rTk^cool> jesus why r  u ignoring me
<twig11> th0r: thanks a million you guys. I'm sure i'll be back with some wireless questions in a little.
<rTk^cool> im trying to install ubuntu on an ext3  partition i have set up
<rTk^cool> i get nor root file system is defined
<nsadmin> rTk^cool: go into the partitioner,
<amaretto4u> erisol: alsaconf?
<nsadmin> go into the ext3 partition you set up,
<rTk^cool> thanks  everyone
<Klowny> see like even though my music folder has permissions set frostwire says i am not allowed to save files there
<nsadmin> see if you can say "use this as /"
<rTk^cool> ok
<erisol> amaretto4u: is that a file or a command?
<amaretto4u> command
<rTk^cool> from the installation boot?
<erisol> amaretto4u: hmm, isn't working
<rTk^cool> use  as ext3 journaling  file system
<nsadmin> rTk^cool: ask you this question... do you have just that one machine? or do you have another you can irc with?
<arkts1> is it possible to run a program from windows that is already installed via WINE? like, I have photoshop or bitcomet in my windows partition, can I let ubuntu access it and could WINE work fine with it?
<twig11> Jordan_U: Enter new UNIX password?
<amaretto4u> erisol: and alsamixer?
<twig11> Jordan_U: that's for the user family?
<nsadmin> rTk^cool: howbout "mount point"
<_Apple_> can any one take a look at my xorg file and tell me if every thing looks ok?
<erisol> alsamixer works. They're all at 50% and unmuted
<moymoy> arkts1: yes.. but you need to redefine C: and all that other stuff for WINE .. and i've heard in the past, WINE had issues reading from NTFS
<arkts1> moymoy: ohh, i see
<zenxr> i'm currently trying to install linux on an ancient laptop without network/cd/floppy booting support; it has windows 95 on it.. Any suggestions?
<arkts1> im really just looking to play a couple of games that i am not sure if they are compatible via WINE
<moymoy> arkts1: looking at the launchers created by launch should give you some insight on how to set the parameters
<UnderSampled> Is there any difference between installing 8.10 and then immediatly updating to 9.04, and just installing 9.04?
<zenxr> I have external methods for all three but their not supported for booting through bios :S
<rTk^cool> thanks
<nsadmin> was that it?
<rTk^cool> yeah
<moymoy> arkts1: search those games on the WINE website.. they have a whole database of compatible software .. winehq.org i believe
<nsadmin> and what are you planning to use this machine for
<switch10_> zenxr: use puppy Linux
<rTk^cool> i tried /home
<rTk^cool> as  a computer
<zenxr> switch10_: I don't have any way to install it..
<nsadmin> do you want a separate /home?
<switch10_> zenxr: super lightweight
<arkts1> yeah, i've checked, i've read people get them to work, but i've tried in the past and i can't get them to work
<rTk^cool> i dont know im new  to ubuntu
<rTk^cool> iu have windows mastered
<switch10_> zenxr: no cd drive?
<moymoy> arkts1: maybe the databases are updated.. your games are probably better supported now
<nsadmin> ha ha. ok, funny dude :) server? games? work? on your desktop? ship it to a colo 39843 miles away?
<twig11> I just ran adduser and sh is giving me a prompt Enter new UNIX password: is that the password for the user I'm creating?
<rTk^cool> very little  linux knowledge from setting up my g1
<arkts1> moymoy: thanks, you've been helpful!
<Jordan_U> twig11: Yes
<zenxr> switch10_: No, it's old and they wanted it lightweight I guess.
<moymoy> twig11: yeah..
<arkts1> do you know if there is a gaming channel for Ubuntu?
<twig11> thanks
<moymoy> arkts1: no problem
<rTk^cool> games and desktop
<zenxr> arkts1: why not just try some linux games?
<barqers> can someone help me?
<nsadmin> ok, do you want /home separate from /?
<switch10_> zenxr: I installed puppy on a machine that was running w95
<barqers> Ubuntu hangs on "Downloading and installing drivers..." in hardware drivers
<rTk^cool> I want the cube
<barqers> It won't download or install the drivers. No error, just hangs
<zenxr> switch10_: I know how, I just don't have any way to install without a floppy/cd/network drive :(
<Jordan_U> barqers: What drivers is it trying to install?
<arkts1> zenxr: well, mainly because i am part of a group that play windows games, and we are planning on making a website about the games we play, but we all want to switch to ubuntu, but we can't if our games are not compatible
<_Apple_> can any one take a look at my xorg file and tell me if every thing looks ok?
<MoshMage> people: anyone? can tell me were to grab libtag-extras0 - please?!
<nsadmin> or do you want everything on / (I personally have lots of separate partitions)
<zenxr> arkts1: you can either dual-boot or use wine/cedega/playonlinux; that's really the only options :S
<barqers> Jordan_U: Nvidia Accelerated graphics driver (version 180) [Recommended]. I have an Nvidia 9500GT 1GB pci-e2 graphics card.
<MoshMage> people: anyone? can tell me were to grab libtag-extras0 - please?!
<switch10_> rTk^cool: did u fix your fried machine?
<zenxr> barqers: I have one that I haven't installed, it is any good? :]
<arkts1> i know >| currently im dual-booting, but we want to be completely in linux, its going to to take a while
<rTk^cool> haha yes
<barqers> zenxr: It's working fine, but it won't allow me to use compiz without installing this driver
<rTk^cool> ubuntu is. 63%
<nsadmin> rTk^cool: I don;'t understand "I want the cube"
<rTk^cool> two xp boot drives
<MoshMage> ffs... -.-
<rTk^cool> the rotating cube
<zenxr> nsadmin: He wants the cube from compiz
<MoshMage> just say "yes" or "no"
<MoshMage> you fuckin cunts!
<barqers> Jordan_U: I just got this error: Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at:
<barqers>   ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<barqers> Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<switch10_> rTk^cool: install compiz-fusion
<twig11> !language >MoshMage
#ubuntu 2009-07-14
<zenxr> twigll: he left
<rTk^cool> how do I dual boot
<arkts1> is directx installed in WINE already?
<nsadmin> rTk^cool: that will be in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst which you can edit after you install
<rTk^cool> ok thanks
<nsadmin> does compiz and kde play nice together?
<geirha> rTk^cool: If ubuntu detects other operating systems during install, it will automatically set up dual boot for you
<Jordan_U> barqers: Please do file a bug report if you have time, then try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180" and once that is done try enabling the driver with System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<rTk^cool> haha awesome
<danl> why does a apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5    result in apache delivering php pages as downloadable content?
<barqers> Jordan_U: Okay I will try that command. Thank you
<danl> on a 9.04 minimal vm install
<Jordan_U> barqers: np
<sebsebseb> hi
<tsimpson> danl: have you enabled the php module?
<tsimpson> and restart apache
<danl> does it not enable automatically?
<danl> it does on a full lamp intall
<erUSUL> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<danl> *install
<danl> and yes... the php5 is loaded
<danl> module is loaded
<Jordan_U> danl: Have you restarted apache since installing PHP ?
<tsimpson> danl: and you restarted apache after installing it?
<danl> yes
<danl> ehh... It worked that time... removed php and installed it again
<danl> must have been some glitch
<rTk^cool> checking drives
<Madsy> On Jaunty, where did ~/.bashrc go?
<Jordan_U> Madsy: Nowhere
<Madsy> Weird. Because my Jaunty install doesn't seem to provide one
<twig11> Please remind me how to extract a .exe file to get at the .inf driver file ndiswrapper needs.
<Jordan_U> Madsy: Did you do "ls -a" to include hidden files?
<Madsy> Jordan_U: Yep, of course.
<Jordan_U> twig11: Are you sure you need ndiswrapper, if you have a broadcom card you probably don't
<codeshah> hey guys, my WINE installed items do not show up in the applications menu - any lcues?
<RocketLauncher> I tried to use big-desktop so I could.. dual screen. now when I start ubuntu.. atieventsd starts, then both screens turn black. I can't do anything, can't login. I forgot what commands I did but I did it.
<twig11> Jordan_U: Linksys WUSB11v4 USB network adapter
<Madsy> Oh, a find -type f -iname *bashrc* did the trick.
<Madsy> Seems like it's been moved to ./settings/
<twig11> Jordan_U: how can I check if I need it or not?
<rTk^cool> booted!
<moloch> I am trying to install the fglrx drivers. I updated my repository and they are not coming up. Also not appearing in restricted drivers
<twig11> Jordan_U: It shows up in lsusb, but I know it doesn't Just Work because I'm in range of a wireless network and network manager doesn't know it.
<th0r> Madsy: don't know what is going on there...my .bashrc is in ~ and there is no 'settings' folder
<rTk^cool> lol my password or username is wrong
<rTk^cool> how did i mess  up  my  username  or pw
<twig11> how can I check my usb wireless card to see whether the linux drivers are working?
<jeeves> is there a way to auth against an active directory?  I have a laptop, and I'd like ot be able to log onto my AD @ the shop, but I need to make sure that when i'm not connected to it,  I can still use my laptop
<Big>  irc.virtualife.com.br
<dspstv> hi, i appreciate any help on getting sugar to run under jaunty
<manbreadj> hello any help out there
<rTk^cool> nsadmin
<StrangeCharm_> twig11-  dare i state the obvious: try to browse the web?
<Jordan_U> twig11: It probably does need ndiswrapper since it's USB and not working out of the box, but you can check by searching if there is a driver with the information printed from lsusb ( not the modle on the box as that tells you little about what the actual chipset is )
<dspstv> i get a black screen, from sugar-emulator but nothing more
<dspstv> has anyone succeded on getting sugar under jaunty?
<rTk^cool> haha I got it
<StrangeCharm_> dspstv-  just put the cd over the bowl :p
<dspstv> StrangeCharm_: waoo great sense of humor congrats
<zenwryly> I still use Python 2.4 for a lot of things, is there a way to get python- packages to be built/installed for 2.4 as well as 2.5/2.6?
<manbreadj> i need someone to point me in a direction to solve my problem
<twig11> StrangeCharm_: It's a strangely charming suggestion, but yes I have and haven't gotten very far.
<switch10_> manbreadj: ask your question
<twig11> StrangeCharm_: I end up coming back here to ask what the directions mean.
<StrangeCharm_> twig11-  well, then i can confirm that it is not working
<StrangeCharm_> sorry, i seem to be the king of poor humour this evening
<LordMetroid> I got myself a Sangha SL-707 Webcam, but it doesn't seem to be working when I plug it into the USB connection. In this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284266
<Remear> could someone point me to a good guide for setting up a domain on ubuntu?
<LordMetroid> They say spca drivers will work, how do I install such?
<StrangeCharm_> LordMetroid-  sudo apt-cache search spca
<LordMetroid> The device is detected and all and the file /dev/video0 is created
<manbreadj> i was downloading updates, got an error, and now everythings changed: menu options are gone, some don't work; and to top it all off I only vaugly know what i'm doing...
<twig11> StrangeCharm_: Oh, I get it! I thought you were asking me to browse for the answer to my question. :-)
<LordMetroid> gspca-source?
<Kreg-Work> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade;     finishes, yet a graphical "update manager" still pops up.   it shows packages yet to be upgraded.   why would they not show in the command line?
<deany> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<StrangeCharm_> twig11-  yes, the humour was clearly the difference between 'check' and 'fix'. if you're asking, you are clearly beyond 'check' and looking for 'fix'
<l0nr4n> how can i run a 32bit file in a 64bit ubuntu?
<StrangeCharm_> l0nr4n-  ./file?
<Jordan_U> Kreg-Work: Does apt-get dist-upgrade finish? apt-get upgrade won't ever add or remove packages if needed, and it usually isn't unless you are using 3rd party repos
<c0nsiderate> invisible, test
<Jordan_U> Kreg-Work: If you do run apt-get dist-upgrade pay attention to what it wants to remove if anything before saying yes
<Kreg-Work> Jordan_U: I am not trying a dist-upgrade .  Update manager is listing just kernel related packages.   is upgradeing a kernel consider a dist upgrade?
<Jordan_U> Kreg-Work: No
<marks256> Kreg-Work, no
<marks256> Jordan_U, beat me to it
<bcurtiswx> is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade supposed to bring me to karmic from jaunty?
<marks256> lol
<Kreg-Work> for as I'm concerend i'm not trying to upgrade from jaunty.
<Kreg-Work> i'm in 9.04
<Jordan_U> Kreg-Work: run apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin what it proposes ( it won't do anything without confirmation first )
<Kreg-Work> just noticed the front end kick in while doing it on the cml
<Kreg-Work> Jordan_U: i already let the upgrade manager do that update.   >: (
<twig11> Jordan_U: I had this card working with ndiswrapper and this driver before, so I think I'll just go with it. How can i tell if I need to blacklist the linux driver?
<LordMetroid> gspca seems to be installed already: http://pastebin.com/d688f37cf
<Kreg-Work> oh well
<l0nr4n> StrangeCharm_, i've untar thunderbird and tried to execute ./thunderbird, and get the error --> ./run-mozilla.sh: 424: ./thunderbird-bin: not found (it is there), any idea?
<Kreg-Work> Jordan_U: but i know what you mean, and i'll just check it next time
<Jordan_U> twig11: What is the line for the card from lsusb?
<l0nr4n> StrangeCharm_, thought the problem was about 32 exec in 64 ubun.
<bcurtiswx> Jordan_U: apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing for me.. i want to go from jaunty to karmic
<saban> test
<Kreg-Work> 9.04 on a the new 13inch MacBook Pro (unibody) seem to be good.
<Jordan_U> Kreg-Work: If you look at the output from when you ran apt-get upgrade at the end it will list packages held back
<Kreg-Work> wifi and 3d worked out of the can
<Kreg-Work> Jordan_U: ah.  it listed the packages upgrade manager listed.
<twig11> Jordan_U: bus 005 Device 003: ID 13b1:000b Linksys WUSB11 v4.0 802.11b Adapter
<Jordan_U> bcurtiswx: That is not the proper way to upgrade from one release to another, alpha or otherwise. For Karmic support /join #ubuntu+1
<manbreadj> when i was installing updates, dpkg was interrupted. tells me i must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. how do I do that?
<switch10_> manbreadj: open a terminal and type it in
<lstarnes> manbreadj: but type it as sudo dpkg --configure -a
<manbreadj> that option has disappeared from my menu
<ryanakca> If I understand correctly, Synaptic has an option to generate a "Download packages on another host, copy them (with USB, CD, etc) to this one, and install here" script for updates. How can I do that from the command line?
<switch10_> manbreadj: no terminal?
<twig11> Jordan_U: Hey, I forgot about this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper) I think I can follow this, but I still need to know how to tell if there are competing drivers.
<rTk^cool> ok ineed mysoundcard drivers. theyre all windows how doiget my  audio working
<pjz> I've got a laptop with a builtin sdcard reader and i put in an sdcard and then dmesg shows it should be sdb but fdisk /dev/sdb gives ENOMEDIA
<manbreadj> yea no terminal, no add/remove; the toolbar button only brings down 'places', 'system', and 'quit'; quit won't bring up ant options, just shuts it down
<pjz> ..how do I get to where I can reformat that sdcard?
<switch10_> manbreadj: do a crtl+alt+f1. It will stop the GUI and bring you to a command line. Then run the command that istarnes said
<manbreadj> i'm on a a dell mini and i also get full memory messages, if that's relevant...
<manbreadj> ok
<Jordan_U> twig11: As far as I can tell there are no competing drivers ( and that page would list any if there were )
<bobo> hey guys when i play cube 2 (a game) in fullscreen for more than 15 minutes its starts showing the desktop, but i can still hear the music from  cube 2 and i cant do anything other than restart/shutdown the comp
<bobo> !sauerbraten
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sauerbraten
<twig11> Jordan_U: Except that it's written for 6.10. But I think I'm safe; I ran it before.
<lucaszep> Excuse me all, could anyone you help me? "http://paste.ubuntu.com/217368/"
<c0nsiderate> invisible, Hi
<bobo> hey guys when i play cube 2 (a game) in fullscreen for more than 15 minutes its starts showing the desktop, but i can still hear the music from  cube 2 and i cant do anything other than restart/shutdown the comp
<Jordan_U> twig11: Just noticed that as well, you might not have to compile NDISwrapper with jaunty though, the packaged version will probably work
<pjz> bobo: repetition won't get you an answer any faster
<bobo> sorry... im in a hurry, ill try again later
<schirpich> I'm having a bit of an issue with the nautilus network browser working correctly with hamachi running.  would anyone mind lending me a hand?
<isamar> hi folks..
<isamar> needing a hand with ubuntu installer
<Wicked> is there anyway i can update alsa?
<bobo> isamar: what you nee?
<bobo> need*
<Jordan_U> bobo: Have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a tty?
<isamar> I am using preseeding and it freezes when loading bash package
<ladinu> is there a good way in bash to convert "/home/me/../" to "/home/"?
<Wicked> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<isamar> bobo: I am using jaunty
<twig11> Jordan_U: yeah I used the packaged version. but I installed the driver with the card plugged in and now network manager is hanging while trying to join the network. Should I reboot?
<bobo> isamar: i cant help you there, sorry
<isamar> bobo: it's a first try making a custom install cd
<Jordan_U> ladinu: I don't quite understand what you mean, can you try explaining what specifically you are trying to accomplish?
<bobo> jordan_u: um i havent
<twig11> Jordan_U: rebooting
<isamar> bobo: ok.. no prob. thanks anyway... there is any other better channel for that here ?
<manbreadj> at the terminal, the cursor is 'lucas login:' and anything i enter it asks for a password
<isamar> bobo: maybe.. ubuntu-devel ?
<psyco> hey, is there a command I can use to either switch to desktop 3, or switch to the screen rhythmbox is at?
<bobo> isamar: possibly, but i would just either stay here or try again later, this is THE best place
<ladinu> Jordan_U, I have a string that is a path with some /../s in, and I want them to cancel out the parts in front of them so that the path is as short as possible (without ..s in)
<StrangeCharm_> any recommednations for a simple, lightweight mailserver which supports pop over ssl/tls?
<switch10_> manbreadj: login and put in your password
<schirpich> Would anyone know why the Nautilus Network Browser would cease to work only while Hamachi is running?  While hamachi is running I get zero found computers on my network.  However if I shut hamachi down I can see my local lan
<bobo> schirpich: could be a bug, try googling it (i dont know anything on the subject)
<rTk^cool> i cant get my music  working
<bobo> rTk^cool: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<patas> fggs
<patas> fsgfsgfg
<patas> fshsh
<bobo> rTk^cool: and do you have the right codecs?
<StrangeCharm_> patas-  can we help you?
<schirpich> However while hamachi is running or not running I can manually hit Ctrl+L and type in smb://IPADDRESS and everything is kosher, its only nautilus that seem to be having a problem when it is trying to scan the network with "smb:///"
<manbreadj> plz forgive my ignorance, but what is it asking for me to login as?
<switch10_> manbreadj: login with your username
<bobo> manbreadj: your username and password that you set during the installation
<psyco> hey, is there a command I can use to either switch to desktop 3, or switch to the screen rhythmbox is at?
<rTk^cool> it says it found my card
<manbreadj> ok
<rTk^cool> I just updated
<schirpich> might there be a config somewhere I can modify the expected behavior of the nautilus network browser?
<bobo> rTk^cool: are you trying to play it through rhythmbox or something?
<switch10_> manbreadj: and then password
<rTk^cool> yes
<Jordan_U> ladinu: Not sure if there is a premade function for it but I can think of a way to do it
<bobo> did it work before you updated?
<rTk^cool> no
<bobo> hmm....
<bobo> are you new to ubuntu?
<rTk^cool> yes ;)
<dragon_> any words on playing XviD video format on Ubuntu?
<dragon_> ubottu's links weren't of much help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rTk^cool> can't you tell
<switch10_> rTk^cool: it found your card and installed drivers?
<bobo> what card are you talking about?
<ladinu> Jordan_U, okay how would I do that?
<bobo> oh haha nvm
<rTk^cool> yeah I suppose
<bobo> ok well did you install the right codecs?
<dragon_> rTk^cool: what's the format of your music files?
<Jordan_U> ladinu: I'll write a function to do it then pastebin it when I'm done
<rTk^cool> mp3
<bobo> if its mp3 or mp-whatever then youll probably have to get the ubuntu restricted extras, just google it
<Stargazer> Is there a program i could use to test my microphone?
<ladinu> Jordan_U, wow thanks!
<bobo> and youll come up with an ubuntu documentation and itll tell you what to do, if not then idk
<coleys> rTk^cool: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<switch10_> rTk^cool: dude google 10 things to install ubuntu
<moloch> how do i tell what gfx driver is being used (ubuntu 9.04)
<dragon_> !google | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cak054> Results for | bobo on Google:
<cak054> --
<switch10_> Tons of useful stuff
<dragon_> !mp3 | rTk^cool
<ubottu> rTk^cool: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rTk^cool> also, what better to install yum, .tar.gz. .rpm or .deb
<bobo> sorry dragon
<bobo> if you use ubuntu its ALWAYS .deb
<patas> hey i need to instal Linux MultiMedia Studio
<coleys> rTk^cool: yum is fedora, and rpm is redhat based distros. =o
<switch10_> rTk^cool: .deb
<manbreadj> ok yea, there's no space left. so, how can i back up and restore my menus, shut down procedure, and anything else I messed up?
<dragon_> rTk^cool: in Ubuntu, we use apt-get or aptitude in place of yum, and .deb is our standard package format.
<Stargazer> Is there a program i could use to test my microphone?
<switch10_> Stargazer: the hardware tester
<coleys> Stargazer: gnome-sound-recorder
<Stargazer> Ty
<bobo> rTk^cool: so pretty much if theres a program you want try sudo apt-get install (name) to download and install it, and if its not there than just search for it on the internet
<coleys> !apt | rTk^cool
<ubottu> rTk^cool: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bobo> sudo apt-get install in the terminal that is
<rTk^cool> k thanks everyone
<bobo> yeah no problem, i gotta leave, good luck with your music
<FloridaGuy> ? in xorg.conf...where do i add options for 1280x1024 at
<dragon_> FloridaGuy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20resolution%20changes%20in%20xorg.conf
<bobo> FloridaGuy: i think you can set your resolution in System>Preferences>Display, but you might be talking about something else
<nsahoo> what is the name of the gnome file browser? firefox is asking what to use to open file download location
<bobo> nsahoo: Nautilus
<FloridaGuy> wouldent be asking if my res size was there
<switch10_> nsahoo: nautilus
<bobo> !nautilus |nsahoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<Pici> mode -eeee  emm!n=d09db278@gateway/web/flash/eris.tuxhacker.org/x-8cbaa1ecef85790b emm!n=d09db278@gateway/web/flash/eris.tuxhacker.org/x-8a590c67b41e3caf emmmm!n=d09db278@gateway/web/flash/eris.tuxhacker.org/x-3047618e063d67c7 emm!n=45c8ed67@gateway/web/flash/eris.tuxhacker.org/x-b9cc06de8f55581b
<nsahoo> thanks
<bobo> yep
<Pici> argh
<dragon_> um..
<bobo> what the heck?
<Pici> sorry for that folks, just cleaning up
<bobo> oh haha
<Jordan_U> ladinu:I'm still working on a function but ask in #bash, it's probably been done before
<ladinu> Jordan_U, ok
<psyco> hey, is there a command I can use to either switch to desktop 3, or switch to the screen rhythmbox is at?
<manbreadj> am i correct to assume that by trying to cram too much stuff (in the form of alerted updates) into this little device, I've somehow jacked-up the menus and such?
<switch10_> manbreadj: sounds like that is what happened
<douglasawh-work2> can someone poke me if "moloch" enters the room?
<douglasawh-work2> s/he asked a question in #ubuntu+1 and I think I have an answer, but s/he left the room
<kniht> psyco: at least with compiz you can setup a binding to switch to desktop 3
<douglasawh-work2> no need to poke, I saw
 * Martin31 pokes douglasawh-work2
<Martin31> damn too late xD
<douglasawh-work2> Martin31: thanks
<yofel> ^^
<manbreadj> so what can I do? i'm a bit ashamed to say my only experiences are with windows & microsoft. have i corrupted a registry or something along those lines? what can I do to restore this thang?
<psyco> Kniht yeah but I'm looking for like a command for a launcher
<douglasawh-work2> moloch: I think your driver has likely been blacklisted
<moloch> blacklisted? How do I fix that
<kniht> psyco: you can also setup a binding to run a program
<phase_shift314> just got xp installed in virtualbox, cant run trackmania though? is it possible?
<Martin31> can someone help me with getting windows xp to boot ? im on ubuntu now and i got xp set up in grub but it says the partition doesnt exist
<psyco> kniht, can i make a program run a binding?
<douglasawh-work2> moloch: you should do a little research to make sure that's the problem, but if it is, here's a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148022
<kniht> psyco: that's what I just tried to say, yes :)
<ascheel> Anybody know of a way with wget to convert links to their proper name?  For instance, downloading a file to its real name instead of letting wget name it:  download_script.php?src_id=8771
<kniht> psyco: err, the other way around
<psyco> kniht, yeah i need the other way XD
<kniht> psyco: now I see what you mean, not sure how to send that, what does the specific binding do? might be easier to do that directly
<psyco> well i'd just set like F3 or w/e to switch to desktop 3, then i need to make a program press f3
<moloch> I just checked blacklist and nothing is there
<MikeChelen> are there any better programs to determine what on the network is using up bandwidth besides etherape?
<moloch> douglasawh: TY I will check it out
<manbreadj> i'd like to try to just remove whatever i've installed, but there's no add/remove option in my menus.
<kniht> psyco: there has to be a way to do it (it's how things like the workspace switcher applet work), but I don't know it and haven't found it yet
<manbreadj> it was there before but now its gone...
<psyco> kniht, i think i might have found the ubuntu forum topic
<ZenBSDi> Hey room. Anyone have experience with apache2 and mod_rewrite?
<kniht> psyco: link?
<Guest12813> hi
<bjorkintosh>  /close
<Guest12813> can someone help me?
<ZenBSDi> Just ask your question Guest12813
<psyco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658040&page=3
<dragon_> !hi | Guest12813
<ubottu> Guest12813: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> ladinu: prince_jammys in #bash suggested "readlink -f" if the files actually exist, and aren't symlinks ( or you don't mind dereferencing them )
<Guest12813> about poker texas holdem on facebook ..
<altavatar> I just performed a dist-upgrade which upgraded my kernel to to 2.6.28-13 from -11 and now one of my linuxraid arrays is't active. It only shows 1 drive as  inactive sde1[1](S) (backup drive). When I reboot to the -11 kernel, only 1of2 drives gets picked up but at least i can make it active and re-add the other drive. Any ideas what's wrong?
<Guest12813> how i can make a bot for me
<Guest12813> about poker texas holdem on facebook ..
<altavatar> note: i dont actually have a slave drive, the sde1 should actually be part of the active array
<Guest12813> how i can make a bot for me
<psyco> kniht, found the answer! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658040&page=3 post #2
<ladinu> Jordan_U, the problem is that not all the directories actually exist (the end result does though)
<dragon_> !repeat | Guest12813
<ubottu> Guest12813: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ladinu> Jordan_U, someone gave me this: sed -e "s|/[^/]*/\.\.|/|g"  which mostly works (it leaves some extra slashes but that's ok for our purpose)
<kniht> psyco: nice
<dragon_> ladinu: sed -e "s|/[^/]*/\.\.||g" should remove that slash as well
<h4f> hi all. can mplayer play file which is currently downloading.
<tarzeau> sure
<dragon_> h4f: In most of the cases, yes. To be sure, try it.
<h4f> for now mplayer sees that 10 min are downladed and playes 10 min. but by time 10 min passes there are other 10 min downloaded
<ladinu> dragon_, ok, thanks much!
<tarzeau> h4f: which it doesn't play
<tarzeau> h4f: that's right
<Magichal> does anyone have any knowledge on why Firefox 3 would randomly erase all of my settings, bookmarks, saved passwords, etc., unprovoked?
<h4f> tarzeau: yeap vlc does that just fine
<tarzeau> Magichal: do you run iceweasel and firefox, different versions?
<manbreadj> suddenly, i get no response. what was it that offended? is it the fact i'm on a mini? my dislike of all things microsoft? why am i now scorned so?
<Magichal> I tried checking the profiles with "firefox -profilemanager" in terminal, but that didn't seem to help. and I checked the /.mozilla folder and all of my data is still there.
<tarzeau> h4f: yeah, ask #mplayer
<h4f> tarzeau: can mplayer do that ?
<Jordan_U> ladinu: That seems much better than my way, if you are curious you can see the begginings of my function at http://JordanU.dyndns.org/fixpath.sh
<tarzeau> h4f: maybe with one of its options
<Magichal> tarzeau: I don't think I have iceweasel, but I run the latest version of Firefox for linux.
<tarzeau> Magichal: 3.5?
<dragon_> Magichal: the settings are stored in your home directory under ".mozilla" folder. Was that folder tampered?
<Magichal> tarzeau: yes.
<dragon_> Jordan_U: that link is a 404
<Magichal> dragon_: no. about three hours ago, everything was fine. I stood up and left my computer for an hour, and when I came back and tried to open my browser, everything was blank.
<ladinu> Jordan_U, thank you for your time.  I'll check it out
<Jordan_U> dragon_: Not anymore ;)
<Magichal> dragon_: I have no toolbars, no toolbar bookmarks, no home page, no URL bar (even when I hit the Home button, no URL shows up), and despite my home page settings in the Preferences, my home page always directs me to the mozilla.org webpage.
<dragon_> Magichal: is it firefox 3.5?
<Magichal> dragon_: 3.0.11
<Magichal> my bad, I thought it was 3.5
<Haner> Ubuntu sucks balls.
<manbreadj> am i here? are you receiving me?
<Haner> No.
<Haner> GTFO.
<Jordan_U> manbreadj: Yes, we can see you
<dragon_> !ops | Haner
<ubottu> Haner: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<barqers> Guys how do I install a metacity theme in ubuntu 9.04?
<Jordan_U> manbreadj: Ignore Haner, he's just a troll
<barqers> Jordun_U: Thank you very much! that worked!
<manbreadj> ok, thanks jordan_u
<dragon_> Any ideas about playing an xvid video in Ubuntu? Docs didn't help much.
<Jordan_U> barqers: np :)
<Magichal> dragon_u: http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii189/Magichal/phot.png this is a screenshot of what my browser looks like when I open it up now. completely blank.
<Socah> dragon_, what problem do you have?
<barqers> I downloaded the XNTricity theme from gnome-looks, and placed it into ~./themes and when I go to appearance it doesn't show any themes labelled XNTricity. What am I doing wrong? :S
<dragon_> Socah: xvid wouldn't play at all.
<manbreadj> so i 'm on a dell mini. really, its not mine-its for my son...
<douglasawh-work2> I'm about to head out. can someone tell Martin31 to try * ls /dev|grep '[s|h]d[a-z]' * when he returns (minues the * of course)
<blaine00> Does anyone know if Ubuntu running really slow can be a driver issue? I've tried all versions from 7.04 to the current version on a Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop and it runs way slower than XP does on the same machine.
<dragon_> Magichal: so did you install 3.5 and start using that?
<manbreadj> i was installing updates and -surprise!- i run out of space and get an error.
<tester_> hey all .. what is that program in ubuntu that lets you extract rar files ?
<Magichal> dragon_u: on your problem, I think VLC media player plays xvid videos. and I'll try installing 3.5 right now.
<manbreadj> but now things have changed:
<dragon_> blaine00: start with the task monitor. Go to a terminal and run `top`, and see if there's a program hogging up all the resources.
<Socah> dragon_, try this: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad w32codecs
<Magichal> dragon_u: if not, i'm sure you can find a codecs pack somewhere.
<laeg> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<manbreadj> some menu options have disappeared, some menu options don't respond, quit doesn't bring up shutdown options....
<dragon_> VLC didn't work so far, and those codec packages are installed.
<manbreadj> what do i do to fix this stuff?
<porter1> Anyone know what the command is that retrieves the build options from an installed package for programs that use it as a liubrary?
<Socah> dragon_, I will check all packages that I have installed and are related to codecs
<barqers> Does anyone know how to install the theme XNTricity?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<dragon_> Magichal: btw, firefox has a keyboad shortcut (Ctrl + Shift + Del something) that removes all the history and personal data. Still, I think your firefox's config directory is missing or inaccessible.
<Hilikus> is there a way to decrease the countdown to shutdown or restart ubuntu?
<cfedde> I'm getting a trinitron like flash in my lcd monitor from a nvidia card.   Does anyone else see that?
<Socah> dragon_, what about package ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<barqers> When I try to install a theme it says "This theme will not be displayed properly because the window manager Gilouche is not installed"
<dragon_> Socah: i was refraining from installing that since it comes with a lot of extra stuff
<manbreadj> ok, somebody help me out here. i'm new to this crap. folks were helping me a few minutes ago, now i get no response. did I offend some protocol i don't know about? have i stumped all of you geniuses? is my ignorance that offensive?
<Socah> dragon_, it's ur choice, but I have almost all gstreamer packages, and this restricted extras... no problem with opening any media files with totem
<dragon_> Socah: even xvid works well?
<rTk^cool> how do I get to Windows from ubuntu in dual boot
<Socah> dragon_, for me, yes
<th0r> manbreadj: well, copping an attitude probably isn't helpiing
<Skaperen> manbreadj: you have partion updates ... things are probably in a mess
<Skaperen> manbreadj: you need to get more space
<blaine00> I've pretty much disabled everything I could. There doesn't seem to be any program that stands out. Window refresh is slow and glitchy and programs seem to take a while to load and stay sluggish once they are loaded. I've tried Firefox, swiftfox, and Synaptic and all are unbareably slow. This is a fresh install of 9.04.
<MaT-dg> rTk^cool: you already have windows and ubuntu installed in dual boot and are now on windows?
<dragon_> Socah: It might be an issue with the xvid file in that case. I have almost all gstreamer packages, and tried others but none worked. Moreover, I haven't had a codec problem before.
<manbreadj> this is not an attitude. i just don't know whats going on. im trying to be clever and sarcastic...
<rTk^cool> no I'm in ubuntu
<dragon_> rTk^cool: you restart the machine and select the OS at the beginning
<rTk^cool> just want to know how to switch
<rTk^cool> oh u can't. have. both at the same time?
<juanbond> anyone know about triple channel kits?
<manbreadj> so, skaperen, is it possible to just undo what i've done?
<blaine00> Even Xubuntu runs slow... it has a 2.4Ghz Celeron and 512MB of RAM.
<coleys> !hungarian
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<MaT-dg> rTk^cool: not native no
<Skaperen> manbreadj: did you fill up a partition or the entire disk?
<manbreadj> i don't know
<dragon_> rTk^cool: you can run one inside other, but it's not possible to run both of them together.
<Jordan_U> Magichal: Are you sure it's erased? It could be just not loading properly for some reason
<dragon_> !pm > FROMTPERU
<ubottu> FROMTPERU, please see my private message
<Socah> dragon_,  you could try to check if you got installed gnome-codec-install package, and open xvid file with totem, it should prompt to install codecs if you don't got them... if it will not prompt, propably it's a issue with your packages
<barqers> Guys what does it mean when it says "This theme will not look as intended because the required window manager theme 'Gilouche' is not installed"?
<Skaperen> manbreadj: start a terminal ... or press Alt+Ctrl+F1 to switch to text mode ... do "df" and see
<Magichal> dragon_u: I'm now using Firefox 3.5, and the only functionality I've gained back is my ability to have a home page. I have a URL bar and a home page now, but my browser still can't import my old bookmarks (the error message says: "Unable to process the backup file."), and I still don't have a browsing history.
<dragon_> Magichal: in that case, you should consider filing a bug.
<Magichal> Jordan_U: I know it's all there, I'm seeing it in the home/<user>/.mozilla directory, it's just not loading now.
<Socah> Magichal, I see there are more problems with Firefox over the time. Last day, guy had problem with continously prompting for restart of firefox, even when he removed configs, purged package and installed it again, problem was still not solved. Strange.
<Jordan_U> Magichal: Are you more concerned with recovering your old data or getting firefox to start saving settings / history from now on ( or both ) ?
<Skaperen> manbreadj: the lines with /dev/sda or /dev/hda are the ones to pay attention to ... sometimes also /dev/sdb or /dev/hdb
<Magichal> dragon_: would changing GTK themes have anything to do with this? recently I tweaked my GTK theme a little bit, and none of these problems were happening before I did such.
<manbreadj> the /dev/sda2 usage is 100%.
<Magichal> Socah: wow that is weird. I hope I don't get anything like that.
<m3ga> i'm running hardy. ifplugd with wired connection works prefectly, but it doesn't work with wifi connection, i have to do a manual 'ifup wlan0'. is ifplugd supposed to work with wifi connections?
<MaT-dg> rTk^cool: I think portable ubuntu is the closest to what u want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNzmNB-P6Qk&fmt=22
<juanbond> sorry, i meant to say, instead of buying a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227422, can i get 2 of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227365 ??
<Skaperen> manbreadj: how big is sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4, etc?
<dragon_> Socah: problem was with the video file. Other xvid videos are playing well.
<Skaperen> manbreadj: the first column with numbers
<dragon_> Socah: thanks for the help
<Magichal> Jordan_U: I'm more concerned with making Firefox save things, like browsing history and bookmarks. I found a list of backed up bookmarks in my /,mozilla/firefox/<profile> folder, but when I try to import the backup list, Firefox won't let me. I can still open it with a text editor and retrieve all of my bookmarks, though. so I technically can reassemble my bookmarks if I can find a way to have Firefox start saving things again.
<Socah> dragon_, you solved it urself, so you are welcome
<Hilikus> is there a way to decrease the countdown to shutdown or restart ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Magichal: Have you tried renaming your ~/.mozilla and starting firefox so that it starts from scratch?
<dragon_> Magichal: Google Bookmarks might have a way of importing that bookmark file..
<dragon_> Hilikus: I think there is. Let me check.
<manbreadj> thats the only one listed. there's varrun, varlock, udev, a few others
<Skaperen> Hilikus: are you one of those people that wants it to be 5 seconds?
<Hilikus> Magichal: did you create a new profile yet?
<blaine00> If usage is 100%,  I would suggest moving some data off of that partition. Ubuntu doesn't react well to not having any space.
<Magichal> Jordan_U: no, but I'll try that now.
<Hilikus> Skaperen: yes
<FROMTPERU> dragom
<aspoor> if you are at home watching TV please be advised
<Magichal> dragon_: is there? how would I go about doing that?
<Hilikus> dragon_: thanks
<FROMTPERU> dragom
<FROMTPERU> dragom
<FROMTPERU> ay from peruviam
<aspoor> Why is it important to have an actual root user?
<FROMTPERU> AY FROMT
<FROMTPERU> PERU
<FloodBot2> FROMTPERU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FROMTPERU> MI NA,ME IS YERSOM
<dragon_> !es | FROMTPERU
<ubottu> FROMTPERU: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dragon_> !topic | FROMTPERU
<ubottu> FROMTPERU: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<darkmacho> help
<dragon_> !ask | darkmacho
<ubottu> darkmacho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragon_> Magichal: go to google bookmarks and hit import ;)
<darkmacho> i trying to format my ipod with ubuntu 9.04 to fat 32 anyway how
<Hilikus> aspoor: because some things you want to assign to root so that nobody else can run,see,change them
<Skaperen> manbreadj: can you give me the size of it?
<Magichal> Jordan_U: AH HAH! renaming the ~/.mozilla folder to ~/.poopzilla must have done the trick!
<Zetsubou> I have a question. :U Durp. Trying to get my wacom bamboo fun to work, it was all fine and dandy except for no pen pressure, so, I installed the wacom tools from synaptic and, well, it's refusing to even work now. The lights on it turn on and all that jazz, but, the pen, and buttons are useless.
<manbreadj> 3640944
<Magichal> I guess my firefox files got bugged somehow...hm. that's odd.
<Skaperen> manbreadj: this is a 4G storage device?
<porter1> Is it possible to force all installed libraries to also install 32 bit versions?
<Magichal> dragon_: now that my browser is saving things, I'll try to import the bookmarks like I did before.
<micah> can someone please tell me how to put the panel at the top instead of the left side of the screen????
<manbreadj> i don't thinks so. I'm on a dell mini and my son has a sd card in it
<porter1> micah, right click->properties, change orientation
<micah> thank you porter
<rTk^cool> oh thats kinda cool
<redrebel> I have the latest ubuntu, and when doesn't have the shutdown or logoff option uder System
<Skaperen> manbreadj: the number you gave looks like a 4G device with some shaved off maybe for swap space ... did you install onto the SD card?
<redrebel> any ideas?
<porter1> redrebel, it's been moved into a new applet.
<Zetsubou> Neh, anyone have any knowledge with wacom tablets at all? :x
<porter1> See your name? Click on it, you'll see logout options.
<manbreadj> no i don't think so. i just followed the prompts from the update manager.
<porter1> Zetsubou, what about?
<Skaperen> manbreadj: it sounds like you installed more than I did, or have other data taking up space (like downloaded music)
<Zetsubou> porter1: Well I explained above but I guess nobody saw, but.. My wacom tablet is not detecting pen strokes, or, the pen in general. It was kinda working before without pen pressure, so I installed the wacom tools from synaptic, annnnd then I restarted and now I'm kinda stuck at it not detecting the pen.
<kansan___> flash on firefox 3.5 installed on ubuntu hardy does not work.  ideas?
<gnac__> So I just got an HP mini mi with some custom version of Hardy Heron on it.  I'm a bit disapointed by the lack of package access I am used to with gentoo and sabayon.  Are there package repositories for things like truecrypt and citrix icaclient that I should be aware of?  Its using lpia.
<dragon_> Hilikus: I couldn't find of a way of reducing that countdown. To completely get rid of those dialogs, run gconf-editor and check: apps > panel > applets > fast_user_switch > prefs > suppress_logout_restart_shutdown
<Cube_> ok im aware this isnt the ideal place to ask, but its kinda related (since ive been using that feature on ubuntu): how can i symlink on windows?
<dragon_> redrebel: the shutdown, logoff etc. options have been moved to the user switcher applet, somewhere around top-right
<redrebel> oh
<Skaperen> Cube_: you can't
<porter1> Zetsubou, well, I'm, guessing the wacom-tools package is incorrectly. The only thing you can do is uninstall, and appeal to the developers of that package to support your tablet.
<gnac_> Cube_: cant so much
<Hilikus> anyone here mounting things from another samba share automatically on startup? when i try to reboot or shutdown it gets delayed with some error about the CIFS server not responding
<dragon_> Cube_: you can create a shortcut in windows, but there are no symlinks
<Hilikus> dragon_: mmm ok, thanks
<Cube_> gnac_: kk. no way of getting that to work? like a package to install?
<Magichal> dragon_: wow, and there you go, my bookmarks loaded after I tried what you said. Thank you so much. =)
<Cube_> dragon_:
<dragon_> Magichal: you're welcome :)
<porter1> Zetsubou, aka only basic support is available for it right now.
<gnac_> Cube_: Although cygwin can create them, but they can only be used like symlinks in cygwin
<Zetsubou> Aah, I guess.
<porter1> Sorry
<Magichal> Jordan_U: thank you too for helping me as well. see you later everybody.
<gnac_> Cube_: to windows they look just like shortcuts
<Zetsubou> thanks, porter1.
<manbreadj> my son might have put some stuff on it, but my problem is i cant seem to undo what i've done. when i click on system - administration - main menu, nothing happens. i can't set preferences.
<porter1> Zetsubou, you could help the devs of that package by maybe submitting a bug report
<Cube_> gnac_: ok. i love using symlinks with dropbox here on ubuntu, and i'd love to be able to do that on windows
<pronoy> !nessus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nessus
<rTk^cool> i  still  cant  get my sound right
<porter1> Might be trivial
<pronoy> need help with nessus people...how to add admin user ? i am using nessue 3.2.1
<Jordan_U> gnac_: truecrypt isn't included because of licensing issues. There are .debs available from their site
<manbreadj> theres no add/remove option anynmore. the synaptic package manager doesn't work.
<Zetsubou> porter1: I'm gonna try and mess around with it a little more.. If I can't get the tablet to do anything, that's fine since I dual-boot into Windows anyways. I was just hoping I could use GIMP instead of photoshop since it means switching between OSes.. Horray. :x
<sandy> guys need help my modem is not detected by the os
<sandy> though it detected only once
<manbreadj> have i corrupted the registry? is there even a registry or something equvalent to it?
<gnac_> Jordan_U: yep, but they're not compiled for lpia so the installer barfs on me.
<justfil> how can i erase contents of txt file without deleting it
<Socah> manbreadj, there is not, only config files
<Socah> justfil, edit it, delete content, save?
<manbreadj> ok, could i have corrupted them?
<Skaperen> manbreadj: no registry per se ... various config files and databases
<pronoy> need help with nessus people...how to add admin user ? i am using nessue 3.2.1
<justfil> Socah, command line
<porter1> Zetsubou, I feel your pain.
<Skaperen> manbreadj: yes ... they were being updated and could not complete when disk is full
<manbreadj> i ask because when i click on quit, i get no options, it just shuts the computer down
<gnac_> likewise cygwin icaclient seems to be a manual effort to install, eg download this, download that ... vs apt-get/emerge/equo install icaclient
<Zetsubou> porter1: Oh, hey! I got the pen to be detected again. |3
<thebuck86> justfil: you could move another blank file to it by changing the name of the other file
<Socah> manbreadj, you could delete config files that are responsible for menu, they will be recreated with re-logging
<Hilikus> justfil: maybe echo "" > file
<gnac_> ^er citrix icaclient
<Zetsubou> Now let's see if I can figure out pen pressure.. :C
<Socah> justfil, nano /path/to/file, then remove what you need and save with ctrl+o, exit with ctrl+x
<barqers> Guys, what does this mean "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue" when installing an icon theme?
<Socah> justfil, if this is a system file, you need to use it with sudo
<justfil> thanks
<Socah> barqers, http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&rlz=1G1GGLQ_PLPL295&q=%22The+NetworkManager+applet+could+not+find+some+required+resources.+It+cannot+continue%22+problem&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<manbreadj> sounds like i might be venturing into dangerous territory? i don't wanna dig myself into a deeper hole...
<timn> sandy, does it appear in lspci? Most likely it's not supported by the kernel yet.
 * Black_Phantom yawwwnn
<Socah> manbreadj, there is nothing to loose than changes that you made in your look of GNOME
<sandy> well at first when i connected it, got connected
<sandy> n i connected to internet
<sandy> after i restart my pc
<PerryMason> was wondering what sabayon is, it seem's it's some sort of gentoo offspring. Seem's some people still go for the documented 0.05% gain from hours of compiling...
<sandy> it wont get any network connection
<pronoy> need help with nessus people...how to add admin user ? i am using nessue 3.2.1
<manbreadj> sorry, not sure what you mean by that last statement
<Socah> sandy, I suggest you using wicd - it's program similar to networkmanager, if you will not be able to solve your problem, you can try installing wicd
<timn> sandy, hm, interesting. Which application are you using for dialing?
<rTk^cool> wtf my sound worked shittily for 5  seconds then shut back off
<timn> yep but does it also support modem?
<Socah> he talks about modem? then I don't know
<pronoy> wow nobody's used nessus ?!?!
<rTk^cool> now my sound works
<Dr_Willis> !info nessus
<ubottu> nessus (source: nessus-core): Remote network security auditor, the client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-3 (jaunty), package size 236 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  nope.. never used it.. :)
<rTk^cool> now it stopped
<barqers> Socah: I've tried that, but nothing seems to work for my situation
<sandy> where to get that wicd
<Socah> sandy, wait, what's ur modem?
<manbreadj> how can i access the config files?
<pronoy> Dr_Willis its the best network vulnerability scanner out there !!!!!!!!
<Socah> manbreadj, wait a sec
<manbreadj> ok
<sandy> siemens c2110
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  so? :) my network is a whole 3 pc's
<Socah> manbreadj, check this out http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&rlz=1G1GGLQ_PLPL295&q=resetting+gnome+menus&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<Zetsubou> AUGH, OH SNAP. I got pen pressure working! <3 I am happyfayse now, I should've messed around with more things before asking for help. Ahaha. Thanks though, porter1.
<timn> sandy, I guess something just conflicrts with your modem. Probably GNOME's network manager which is started upon login.
<sandy> connected through lancard(intex)
<tanath> i'm having serious issues with ubuntu right now. the latest kernel does a kernel panic on boot, and the previous one has graphical glitches that make it difficult & annoying to read
<pronoy> Dr_Willis understanding a network requires knowledge of how it works...enter nessus
<manbreadj> ok
<Skaperen> manbreadj: you can always reinstall ... that might help ... then this time don't add any new packages but check the space usage ... then update only and check usage again
<sandy> any soln to it?
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  nah - networks are all about the fat pipes! :P
<Skaperen> manbreadj: backup your data to the SD card or a USB memory stick
<timn> sandy, ah, probably the network manager tries to assign an IP over DHCP which of course fails.
<pronoy> Dr_Willis ok but question still stands
<pronoy> anyone can help me with NESSUS ?
<Socah> sancas, you must copy output of lspci -v to the ubuntu's paste (check TOPIC of channel) and give us link
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps ask a more specific question pronoy.
<porter1> Zetsubou, no problem.
<Socah> manbreadj, solved ur problem?
<IsmAvatar> Question: How would I get a listing of all devices connected to my router, especially wirelessly
<pronoy> how to add a admin user to nessus 3.2.1 client....can anyone please help me with NESSUS ?!?!
<manbreadj> umm, i think i'm getting in over my head...some of its not english.
<sandy> then how to stop the network manager to assign ip over dcph
<Socah> manbreadj, sec
<manbreadj> ok
<timn> sandy, sorry, I don't use Ubuntu and GNOME but IMHO it is possible to disable the network manager completely ... somehow
<Socah> manbreadj, try to sudo apt-get reinstall gnome-menu
<sandy> hmm
<manbreadj> ok
<Socah> manbreadj, or if you are not scared of loosing changes that you made to look of your gnome, simply remove file (rm -r ~/.gnome*)
<Jordan_U> sandy: System > Preferences > Network setup a static connection
<Socah> and relog
<arktsone>  i have tried various ways of installing Call Of Duty 4 but i have failed everytime, anybody have had luck installing CoD4? I've tried POL, WINE, i don't think im doing WINE correctly, but anybody, please help!
<bazhang> http://hackertarget.com/2009/06/guide-to-nessus-4-on-ubuntu-904/ pronoy
<Socah> arktsone, did you visited winehq? there is a how to for installing CoD
<arktsone> Socah: i did, i tried the instructions, but i was getting a problem installing directx
<sandy> how to set it up as static
<manbreadj> no not worried about that at all
<timn> sandy, probably this might be interesting for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling%20NetworkManager
<manbreadj> how do i do that
<sandy> i never say any such option there
<manbreadj> ?
<Skaperen> manbreadj: you probably need to re-install from scratch ... that should work, even if you don't really need to ... but manually fixing as it is now probably is "in over your head"
<Socah> arktsone, you could try this: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/
<sandy> is there any tutorial for that?
<manbreadj> okn i have to do that from the disk, right?
<Socah> manbreadj, open terminal, and type rm -r ~/.gnome*
<arktsone> brb
<manbreadj> ok
 * Black_Phantom out, good night all
<Skaperen> manbreadj: you might need to install less stuff
<Jordan_U> sandy: Choose The interface you want to configure, click add, then in the ip settings tab choose "manual" as the method instead of DHCP
<Skaperen> manbreadj: I did an install then an upgrade, without adding other packages, and the size I got was much less than the size of your space
<laeg> can anyone tell me the difference between allowing a port and limiting it?
<timn> sandy, if you don't need the network manager at all, the easiest would be to completely remove it. But then you won't be able to use a GUI to configure ethernet.
<laeg> i can set allow/limit/deny/block
<laeg> which no explanation to the first 2 and second 2 :(
<manbreadj> so how can i remove something i've installed?
<Socah> manbreadj, sudo apt-get remove package-name
<bruenig> manbreadj: apt-get remove
<Skaperen> allow allows all, limit restrists some connections like certain IP addresses, deny causes connections to be refused, block just does nothing not even a refusal
<Kalmi> laeg, block silently discards...
<arktsone> Socah: i was thinking about that one, but he uses an old version of WINE, and i don't know if it will have issues, since I've read you can get errors on different versions
<dryfyre> what is the difference between uuntu and red hat
<Socah> arktsone, most simple way - go to winehq, check for your version's rating, check comments for this version (people often write what they problem had, and how they solved it), I think nobody can help you there with wine. You can always joint #winehq channel
<thebuck86> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<arktsone> Socah: thanks, ill check into that
<IsmAvatar> dryfyre: branding, different set of software initially installed, also who maintains them/programs them.
<thebuck86> dryfyre: thats offtopic for this channel
<timn> dryfyre, Red Hat and Canonical are completely different distributors
<Socah> dryfyre, fastes way is google.com
<dryfyre> it is on topic
<dryfyre> this is he ubuntu support
<prince_jammys> ... different packaging system. I think wikipedia shows the differences.
<Socah> manbreadj, did you removed this file and relogged?
<manbreadj> it says : cannot remove '/home/lucas/.gnome*' no such file or directory
<Socah> manbreadj, type rm -r ~/gnome2
<fetch> hey
<_Space_Case_> anybody use the Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q to wach DTV in linux?
<fetch> whats up
<Socah> ~/.gnome2
<fetch> all
<manbreadj> ok
<Socah> Hello fetch
<IsmAvatar> fetch: unemployment :-)
<manbreadj> sudo?
<thebuck86> fetch: a job
<Socah> manbreadj, not needed
<manbreadj> ok
<fetch> yes......you have one for mee
<timn> _Space_Case_, no but I have a similar card. What's your problem?
<IsmAvatar> fetch: sure, if you're willing to work for free
<fetch> hahahaha
<Socah> manbreadj, you can always go into your home folder, click ctrl+h, and find folder named .gnome2 and delete it like every other folder
<fetch> what kind of work
<rTk^cool> sound!
<thebuck86> fetch: lemme get one for myself and I'll let you know, uh preferably setting up ubuntu systems
<manbreadj> same response: no such file or directory
<_Space_Case_> i want to purchase a card/usb stick for the laptop to wach DTV was wondering what to get...
<Socah> manbreadj, are you using gnome at all? lol
<fetch> really...i was thinking the same thing
<manbreadj> yes that much i know!
<fetch> the market is there
<Socah> manbreadj, write priv message to me
<fetch> where are you located
<manbreadj> ok
<thebuck86> fetch starbucks in ca us
<IsmAvatar> Question: How can I get a listing of all devices connected to my router, especially wireless devices?
<fetch> i'm in columbia...south carolina
<timn> _Space_Case_, according to Google that card is alraedy supported by Linux for quite some time.
<thebuck86> IsmAvatar: you will need to connect to your router... each model of router is different
<thebuck86> IsmAvatar: usually http://192.168.0.1 or 1.1
<juanbond> hey guys, quick question about memory... is there a difference between buying a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227422, or can i get 2 of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227365 ??
<Socah> IsmAvatar, propably you need to go to your router configuration site, log-in to the admin-panel and check logs, as thebuck86 says
<timn> _Space_Case_, that's what it says at least on the official Hauppauge site (http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html)
<IsmAvatar> thebuck86 and socah: I am connected by cat5 into the router, and have logged into that panel. I wasn't able to find anything that did what I wanted. Either it only lists hardwired computers or my wireless network is surprisingly vacant
<coz_> juanbond,  alot is going to depend on the specifications for your motherboard
<ctmjr> _Space_Case_, try this it is made for linux http://www.pchdtv.com/
<Socah> juanbond, as far as I see, it's the same thing, but sold separatly, if you buy 2x second link, you got 1x first link
<Socah> juanbond, same brand, same memory size, same speed
<thebuck86> IsmAvatar: you could also run wireshark to see data traffic on your network (this gets somewhat advanced...yet fun)
<juanbond> my motherboard i'm looking to buy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131365
<juanbond> Socah, and for much cheaper too :)
<tayfun_> Hello people i  m looking for some useful tools for linux ubuntu something like nmap or some network tools or admin tools can somebody please give me a web addy so i can check up which softwares are avaible for linux ubuntu
<tayfun_> ?
<Socah> juanbond, for sure it's the same, but sold in other quantity
<IsmAvatar> thebuck86: I was considering that. I was hoping for a solution that wouldn't require sitting around waiting for their computer to send out packets, though
<Pici> juanbond: ##hardware would be a better place to ask, this is offtopic for Ubuntu support.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coz_> juanbond,  there are differences in performance between the two  also read the specifications for each
<thebuck86> tayfun_: run synaptic package manager .. that is the list of what is available
<juanbond> Pici, thank you :)
<IsmAvatar> maybe I could write a program that sniffs for new mac address packets, so I don't have to sit there and watch a dull list, lol
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I just installed 8 gb on my machine. But ubuntu recognizes only 7.6 gb. Why and how do I resolve this? I was able to use 8 gb on a mac
<juanbond> Pici, was looking for a channel like that, thanks again.
<tayfun_> thebuck thanks i m already running but there is a lot of softwares so i thought maybe you have some web sites which i can look for the category of softwares and the describe of the softwares so i can look read and download the softwares which is what i meant
<tayfun_> thanks
<sapper>  /join #ubuntu-my
<karamella> help help ( sos)
<timn> tayfun_, SourceForge is a good starting point
<Socah> wfiuewfew, in fast 8gb of ram is 7,6 as far as I know
<thebuck86> tayfun_: packages.ubuntu.com
<tayfun_> thanks
<wfiuewfew> Socah: what?
<timn> tayfun_, but not all of the applications are in the Ubuntu/Debian repositories
<johnibanez1> Whats a good working environment for Web Design? (spec. ubuntu)
<IsmAvatar> Gedit
<Socah> wfiuewfew, it's normal
<IsmAvatar> :-p
<johnibanez1> hahaha
<wfiuewfew> Socah: Can you explain why
<thebuck86> wfiuewfew: that's a math thing gigabyte vs. gibibyte... totally cool
<Socah> wfiuewfew, I don't know why, but it is - mine 4 gb ram is seen as 3,7gb - I will check why it is
<karamella> pls any one can help me
<Socah> ye, thebuck86 is right
<alexnet> hi i am a linux newbie, and I have a php application that creates some files which isnt working... can someone work me through figuring out what user the application runs under and what permissions it has?
<thebuck86> !gibibit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gibibit
<johnibanez1> Socah, maybe it's shared with your onboard graphics card.
<wfiuewfew> thebuck86: So which is ubuntu system monitor reporting
<tayfun_> timn thanks i m gonna read and i wont install all the applications i m just new here and interesting of new softwares so maybe i can find something useful i m actually using xp but i m trygin to using linux ubuntu i gotta tell you i love it its really nice
<Socah> johnibanez1, it's possible, I'm using integrated card with shared memory
<Socah> still new thing to learn ;)
<johnibanez1> Socah, that might be your case there.
<thebuck86> wfiuewfew: gibibyte --- wolframalpha.com - gibibyte
<karamella> how e-mail evoultion work i cant set up my account
<timn> johnibanez1, a good editor (e.g. VIM), a web browser that passes ACID3 and has good debugging tools (hint: Arora looks promising but Firefox with the Web Developer extension isn't bad either)
<rTk^> aweomse
<Socah> karamella, where you got ur account?
<Socah> on what site
<wfiuewfew> thebuck86: which does ubuntu report?
<thebuck86> wfiuewfew: gibibyte
<wfiuewfew> thebuck86: And a mac reports gigabyte?
<thebuck86> wfiuewfew: exactly
<wfiuewfew> thebuck86: Oh thanks. That's interesting I am wondering why they chose that convention
<thebuck86> wfiuewfew: mathematicians were involved in the creation of ubuntu -- thats why
<johnibanez1> Thanks timn
<alexnet> Hello, how do I 1) figure out my apache user, 2) grant my apache user the ability to write files into a certian folder?
<timn> np
<timn> johnibanez1, if you're an opponent of WYSIWYG, Kompozer might be useful for you
<thebuck86> alexnet: apache user is www-data ... sudo chown www-data:www-data directory
<johnibanez1> timn, nah WYSISWYG is bad.
<alexnet> thankyou thebuck86
<johnibanez1> in a good way though. :))
<fade__> Anyone familiar with TFTP and PXE?
<alexnet> thebuck86 would those permissions be applied to all of the directories and files contained therein by using that command?
<timn> johnibanez1, I agree but everybody who's ever used Frontpage (ugh) would miss such an application under Linux so it's good that we have an (even better) equivalent
<prince_jammys> alexnet: the -R option to chown makes it recursive.
<alexnet> thank  you prince_jammys
<wfiuewfew> thebuck86: many thanks
<thebuck86> alexnet: if you add -R to the end of it that will go recursively into all files/folders within a folder
<thebuck86> wfiuewfew: no problem - just a guy sitting at starbucks
<alexnet> okay, one more question... by granting permission to www-data am i *taking away* permissions from anyone else?
<rTk^> what kind of nvidia drivers should i download
<thebuck86> alexnet: probably .... what files are you changing?
<ReallyLaCorde> Hallo Guys
<prince_jammys> alexnet: yes, unless the previous owner was root.
<rTk^> do i just download the windows xp drivers now:
<ReallyLaCorde> who have my name
<alexnet> prince_jammys, thebuck86, the previous owner was root.. its just some php app i made that writes a log into some folder, which it doesnt appear to be atm (i just applied the permissions i'll be trying it again in a moment)
<thebuck86> !nvidia | rTk^
<ubottu> rTk^: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manbreadj> hello
<pronoy> bazhang thanks...worked like a charm
<prince_jammys> hello.
<Oceanic> hello
<alexnet> what command shows the permissions?
<prince_jammys> ls -l
<bazhang> Pronoy you're welcome
<alexnet> thanks
<bazhang> oops
<alexnet> and www-data needs permissions to a folder if a php webpage intends to write to that folder, right?
<rTk^> wow that was easy
<rTk^> LOL
<thebuck86> alexnet: yes
<manbreadj> somebody was just helping me and i got disconnected. any body recognize my nick?
<manbreadj> was it scolo?
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: someone was apparently telling you to delete all .gnome* directories in your homedir
<thebuck86> manhbreadj: scoch ... and they left
<prince_jammys> "Socah" was the nick.
<thebuck86> prince_jammys: you are right
<manbreadj> yea that was it!my luck they left....
<Lionyx> Does anybody here already installed the .7 version of Texas Poker? The packet on the repository is not updated to the new version of it.
<thebuck86> manbreadj: what were you trying to do
<manbreadj> now my dell won't even boot
<thebuck86> manbreadj: details please
<prince_jammys> you can't boot into ubuntu?
<manbreadj> i was downloading updates, ran out of space and everything went to hell
<manbreadj> no, i get the login screen but the it says to boot if a failsafe mode
<prince_jammys> elaborate on the "everything went to hell" part.
<thebuck86> manbreadj: i'd start over ... with a bigger harddrive
<snaxx> whatup peeps
<greensimian> Hey gang!
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: so you can't start a gnome session?
<manbreadj> im trying but i seem to have fallen inot a vortex i can't get out of
<manbreadj> nope
<prince_jammys> any error messages?
<greensimian> I am looking to replace my MS Zune with something less shitty.  Anyone know of a handhel media player that sync with Unbuntu?
<manbreadj> it says my session lasted less than ten seconds try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: log in that way
<gnac_> whats a gnome amarok equivalent?
<timn> manbreadj, have you already tried it with a vanilla xorg.conf? As root: Xorg -configure
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: and in the terminal:  ls -l .ICEauthority
<manbreadj> it wont let me. when i enter the usename and password i get the try failsafe session message
<manbreadj> timn, i don't know what you mean
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: do you know how to switch to console?
<timn> manbreadj, go to Ctrl-Alt-F2
<manbreadj> ok im there
<rTk^> i hate how installing something simple like aim isn't easy to install
<manbreadj> cntr-alt-fn2, i mean
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: log in there.
<rTk^> unless i just havn't tried yet
<timn> manbreadj, I think Xorg crashes just upon start that's why you get that failsafe session message.
<Titan8990> !pidgin | rTk^
<ubottu> rTk^: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Lionyx> timn, here's a cool efect. you usualy type that kind of instruction and then the person won't never come back to the X screen ;)
<timn> manbreadj, Perhaps it uses vesa then so you don't have graphical acceleration
<Titan8990> rTk^, its installed by default
<timn> Lionyx, hehe
<manbreadj> ok, im into ctrl-alt-fn2
<timn> To get back to the graphical display, use Ctrl-Alt-F7
<greensimian> Titan8990: Pidgin rules1
<manbreadj> timn, you're talking way over my head
<greensimian> !
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: type this (-l as in the letter L, and a dot before the I): ls -l .ICEauthority
<timn> But please kill X first.
<rTk^> whats it called
<ladislaio> hello room
<Titan8990> rTk^, pidgin
<manbreadj> yea that was the problem before. I was going back anf forth between ctrl-alt f1 and ctrl-alt f7 and suddenly f7 was just giving me text
<rTk^> i see
<rTk^> lol
<thebuck86> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rTk^> is irc installed already too
<manbreadj> ok, prince
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: your user name is lucas?
<jengc0il> hi there
<switch10_> rTk^: yup
<rTk^> called what
<ladislaio> is there still the bug with vista that sometimes renders the Vista install unbootable after shrinking it's partition and installing linux?
<manbreadj> it said "-bash : -ls command not found"
<switch10_> Pidgin
<snaxx> is ettercap included with ubuntu?
<manbreadj> yes username is lucas
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: ls -l .ICEauthority
<Sergeant_Pony> ladislaio, I'm running ubuntu and viats on my laptop and haven't run into that problem
<r696> Hi, why is Firefox crashing all the time when playing Flash. Actually, it's not even able to play Flash most of the time. Should I ask in #firefox or does anyone know about this? I am guessing it's got to some sort of bug in Firefox. I really need Flash to play while developing websites.
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: output should look like something this: -rw------- 1 lucas lucas 25969 Jul 13 20:54 .ICEauthority
<homovitruvius> what is the right place for adding (per user) applications that need to start whenever a gnome session starts? I want to preserve all behaviour of scripts in Xdefault.d. Thx
<zetanuxi> does anyone know if FL Studio will run in Jaunty? perhaps through wine?
<Kalmi> r696, 32/64 bit OS? 32/64 bit flash?
<manbreadj> yes i got that
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: output is like what i showed?
<manbreadj> yes, different numbers but otherwise the same
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: ok. so we can eliminate that problem.
<ladislaio> Sergeant_Pony, thank you.  A year ago vista had issues with the boot manager crapping out on you sometimes after an install
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there a nice music downloader on ubuntu 9.04?
<Sergeant_Pony> ladislaio, no problems here, I started with ubuntu 8.04 and upgraded til I got to 9.04 and had no problems at all with the vista partitions.
<rTk^> bittorrent
<Lionyx> Does anybody here has nvidea graphic cards electrical Schematics?
<ladislaio> snaxx, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ladislaio> Sergeant_Pony, thank you once more
<thebuck86> lionyx: probably not -- they are proprietary
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: frostwire
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: single songs, or bulk downloading?
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: please look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23467
<manbreadj> ok
<switch10_> Just like limewire
<tanath> i'm having serious issues with ubuntu right now. the latest kernel does a kernel panic on boot, and the previous one has graphical glitches that make it difficult & annoying to read
<ladislaio> tanath, what is your graphics card?
<Lionyx> thebuck86, infact i do not need the full diagram, only the parts list so i might replace a couple of condensers ;)
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: bah, scrap that. that only covers the ICEauthority problem, which you don't seem to have.
<Um_cara_qualquer> switch10_: thx
<Um_cara_qualquer> zetanuxi: single songs... albuns... any kind of music
<timn> Um_cara_qualquer, you can use any torrent client to download music
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: google ubuntu "your session lasted less than 10 seconds"   in the meantime. It appears plenty in the forums.
<Um_cara_qualquer> where can i find the torrents?
<thebuck86> Lionyx: Same difference .. unless you are an E.E. and identify the condensers, you are probably sol
<timn> Um_cara_qualquer, Piratebay
<ladislaio> Um_cara_qualquer, or, you know, you could go to a store and buy it...
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: google
<tanath> ladislaio, ati radeon 9800se
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<mac9416_> Hello, I am running Fluxbox and having a bit of trouble getting my sound un-muted or turned up. In Gnome I would use the panel applet, but that's not in Flux.
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: torrentjunkie
<Um_cara_qualquer> got it xD
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: okay, for bulk, a bittorrent client. for individual songs, perhaps KCEasy, using the compiled code.
<switch10_> That's all I'm saying
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhum...
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: here's a more relevant one, from someone who ran out of disk space: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3421287
<switch10_> Pirating=bad
<Lionyx> thebuck86, I'm getting there, only some more time to get my EE degree :)  the problem with them is that both exploded over the label.
<ctmjr> !pirate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehe
<Um_cara_qualquer> not for me
<timn> Um_cara_qualquer,  There is a download client by Amazon. This enables you to download music completely legally.
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<ladislaio> mac9416_, install and run alsamixer in the terminal(unless ubuntu no longer uses alsa)
<Um_cara_qualquer> legaly... what's the fun on that
<thebuck86> Lionyx: you might be able to get hi-res pictures of the card, perhaps?
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: use uTorrent.
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: not getting busted. Check out moblock...
<Um_cara_qualquer> k
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx everyone
<switch10_> zetanuxi: is there a utorrent? I use deluge
<Lionyx> thebuck86, this would probably work, i'll try to catch some of this on google
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: get torrent files from www.torrentz.com     tis a torrent search engine.
<cweilema> Hey all - I have a directory of 200 files and I want to create archives (zip files) of those files in sets of 20.  Can anyone assist with a script that would accomplish this?
<Kalmi> switch10_, utorrent work fine under wine
<ladislaio> tanath, are you using the open or closed source drivers for it?
<c0l2e> will this work with ubuntu  ???  http://www.encore-usa.com/product_item.php?region=us&bid=2&pgid=119&pid=318
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: im fairly certain they have .deb packages on the uTorrent site.
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: are you there?
<gnac_> so hp mini mi seems to have co-opted the gnome panel for its own uses.  is there another way to access the gnome application menus?  eg in kde you can view the start menu from within konqueror
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<r696> Kalmi: 32 bit OS.
<tanath> ladislaio, open
<switch10_> I use wine as a last resort. Deluge works great
<tanath> ladislaio, open drivers have generally worked fine. had issues with fglrx
<manbreadj> yea
<mac9416_> ladislaio, thanks, alsamixer worked, and managed to wake me up when the sound suddenly came on ;-)
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: the last link i posted seems more similar to your problem.
<switch10_> I don't like transmission personally
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: okay, they do not. i'll have to recall how i got uTorrent to work stand-alone in Jaunty.
<tanath> ladislaio, things were fine, but recent updates have been problematic
<manbreadj> these forums are going beyond my knowlege (which is not very far!)yea it seems like its getting warmer
<manbreadj> i think the problem might be some stuff my son put on the computer, but i cant seem to remove anything
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: all they are suggesting to do is to delete some extra files to make space
<ladislaio> mac9416_, you are welcome
<manbreadj> ok
<lounatic> accidentally deleted blacklist.conf on a new install of Ubuntu server. can anybody tell me what the default contents are or where I can find them?
<Um_cara_qualquer> zetanuxi: transmission is also good
<darwinwj> Anyone have any tips on how to network my intrepid with an xp sp2 machine behind a router? I don't seem to be able to see the shared files on the xp... my third vista machine sees the xp ok????
<ladislaio> tanath, not sure what to do then.  Perhaps get a Nvidia card... sorry I cannot be of much more help.
<manbreadj> i feel like i need to unlearn anything i know about dos or windows...easier said than done. one might say my mind has been corrupted....
<thebuck86> lounatic: blacklist.conf is usually blank
<ladislaio> tanath, you could try the closed source drivers with the older kernel, but I find them to be a huge pain
<tanath> ladislaio, i'm using an ati radeon 9800se... if i could afford a new card, don't you think i'd get one? :P
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: transmission is okay. there are better.
<lounatic> ah, great, thanks thebuck86!
<switch10_> Deluge
<Um_cara_qualquer> zetanuxi: better... you mean lighter or faster downloads?
<Um_cara_qualquer> or both? o_O
<tanath> ladislaio, i think there's bugs in recent updates. thanks anyway
<khelvan> Is there a simple GUI program available in Ubuntu to help me change a matroska .mkv (mpeg4 part 2 asp codec) video file into a .mp4 video file?
<manbreadj> so where do i go now? do i need to find a drive and reinstall ubuntu from the disk?
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: no more features. Like control the speed of individual dls etc...
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: both.
<ladislaio> khelvan, vlc
<ladislaio> khelvan, although it is not *that* simple, it will do what you want
<prince_jammys> !info mkvtoolnix-gui | khelvan
<ubottu> khelvan: mkvtoolnix-gui (source: mkvtoolnix): Set of tools to work with Matroska files - GUI frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-repack1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 629 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<switch10_> khelvan: ffmpeg
<iztehsux> if i removed a drive that was formerly being used for RAID, and i want to remove the TYPE="mdraid" flag, how do i do that?
<Um_cara_qualquer> such as?
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: Azureus is good. only problem is you have to compile it from java source (.jar)
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: dude just get deluge
<khelvan> Thanks, everyone
<ladislaio> Um_cara_qualquer, ktorrent or deluge are the best ones on pure *nix
<Um_cara_qualquer> deluge it is !!! x]
<prince_jammys> i'm showing azureus in the repos
<ladislaio> Um_cara_qualquer, rtorrent is great but it is a ncurses program
<prince_jammys> (hardy)
<manbreadj> or maybe i should drive over it with my truck and see if that helps
<prince_jammys> hit it with a hammer
<ladislaio> Um_cara_qualquer, but for building a music library, you cannot beat your local record store
<Um_cara_qualquer> kkkkkkkk
<zetanuxi> um_cara_qualquer: sorry i couldnt help. i tend to do things the long, tedious way.
<switch10_> ladislaio: this is true
<manbreadj> believe me, im tempted. maybe if it was mine and not my son's...
<Um_cara_qualquer> relax
<switch10_> I'm a musician
<Um_cara_qualquer> me too
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: i really doubt you need to reinstall. research the problem in the forums first
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: you can search for "your session lasted less than 10 seconds". there's several threads.
<c0l2e> can ubuntu be a XDMCP server??
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: u use ardour?
<karancho> yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> nops
<lf4> Could some one help me out with a bluetooth issue? I'm following the steps in the wiki but cant seem to locate the package bluez-pin.
<c0l2e> I'm plannig to purchase.. thin clients and use ubuntu as the server
<ladislaio> c0l2e, if you want.  you posted the link to that thin client, no?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i don't know what it is :P sorry
<Um_cara_qualquer> i play guitar... nothing else
<ladislaio> c0l2e, what do you need the thin clients for?
<manbreadj> now, i just want to boot it up. every time i try a fix, it gets worse... i need a forum for complete idiots.
<c0l2e> http://www.encore-usa.com/product_item.php?region=us&bid=2&pgid=119&pid=318
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: how did it get worse?
<c0l2e> In our office I'm planning to cut down upgrades of workstations..
<prince_jammys> !info bluez-pin
<ubottu> Package bluez-pin does not exist in jaunty
<slaughtermania> !
<prince_jammys> !find bluez
<ubottu> Found: bluez-gnome, bluez-btsco, bluez-hcidump, python-bluez, bluez (and 6 others)
<slaughtermania> !KDE > arrigonfr
<Um_cara_qualquer> well... i don't know the name of that other instrument in english... we brasilians call "gaita"
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: right on. U ever get into recording look into ardour. It's like pro tools but free
<prince_jammys> lf4: there doesn't appear to a package by that name.
<c0l2e> The encore thin clients.. says only works on RDP or XDMCP
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<lf4> prince_jammys: Humm alright thanks :) seems liek I need to manually configure it with hci then.
<warlinux> #j ubuntu-br
<manbreadj> well, now i can't even get it running except for in this terminal and thats an area i know nothing about. its like DOS, but its not...
<patdk-lap> is there any ftp clients that support ipv6? so far they all are bombing out on me
<ladislaio> you could turn old work stations into thin clients at first to test if that would work for you
<Um_cara_qualquer> what's the name again?
<slaughtermania> !kde > slaughtermania
<ubottu> slaughtermania, please see my private message
<switch10_> Ardour
<ladislaio> c0l2e, (see above, forgot to flag you)
<c0l2e> does XDMCP server works in ubuntu??
<switch10_> In the repo
<c0l2e> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> i need a nice sound board?
<ladislaio> c0l2e, yes.  it does.  Xservers are two parts, always.
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: try making space by removing the Trash dir:  rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash
<manbreadj> ok wait a minute...
<manbreadj> this time it started!
<switch10_> Um_cara_qualquer: not really I have a USB 8 track. Like 3 years old. Works great
<ladislaio> c0l2e, you just have to set it up
<Lenin_Cat> it says use VLC for high quilty on some sites, how do I do this?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah
<switch10_> Alesis $150
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm...
<zetanuxi> has anyone got FL studio to work in jaunty?
<c0l2e> ladislaio: hmm ok.. I haven't bought it yet.. just wanna get info first before purchasing
<switch10_> Or less by now
<ladislaio> c0l2e, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_display_manager
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: it started inexplicably, or after you deleted Trash?
<c0l2e> ladislaio: how will I know that my ubuntu machine has the XDMCP service active??
<ladislaio> c0l2e, try converting some of them into thin clients first
<manbreadj> inexplicably
<prince_jammys> great
<c0l2e> ladislaio: I tried it before but on opensuse and it works
<ladislaio> c0l2e, you have to set it up, open ports and all that junk.
<switch10_> By all
<switch10_> Bye
<manbreadj> but my menus are missing options, some don't work, quit doesn't shut down properly
<c0l2e> ladislaio: hmm ok thanks.. have you forwarded any link to dirty fix it?
<ladislaio> c0l2e, likewise, i have done nothing like that in ubuntu. arch is my system
<ladislaio> c0l2e, i shall see.  one moment
<rodolfo> Hello everyone
<manbreadj> and now its locked up
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: did you try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<prince_jammys> manbreadj: earlier you were talking about an error message that suggested that command. Did you run it?
<c0l2e> ladislaio: some said you have to be in kubuntu or KDEs for XDMCP
<manbreadj> yea thats what the other guy had me doing. it wasn't working
<manbreadj> is there a task manager type thing to access when it locks up?
<ladislaio> c0l2e, nope
<arch3angel> hello everyone - hope everyone is doing well
<ladislaio> c0l2e, you do not even need a DE, but the login mananagers make it much easier
<revfeuerfrei> evening folks
<arch3angel> anyone know why ubuntu would stop mounting a partition when I click on it through gnome places
<ladislaio> c0l2e, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/RemoteAccess
<arch3angel> gives me this error
<c0l2e> ladislaio: thanks
<arch3angel> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'HOME'.
<manbreadj> won't do anything no, no ctr-alt fns
<ladislaio> c0l2e, make sure your network is secure or you use ssh to encrypt the path
<ladislaio> c0l2e, good luck.  hope the network is fast enough for you
<arch3angel> anyone
<revfeuerfrei> I come because I've given this my all, and the forums aren't able to guide me this time. I have a Linksys wusb54gc. And I cannot get the damn thing to go. I downloaded the drivers from linksys, I've used ndiswrapper to install the driver, but I don't think it went in correctly. Brand new install of Kubunt 9.0.4
<manbreadj> now it really is an overpriced paperweight
<arch3angel> anyone have the mounting answer to my issue
<wolf23> help please! i have a .avi movie film , i put it on a dvd player the film begin but the audio sound is after the images, can anyone tell me how to make the audio and the image at the same time please
<c0l2e> ladislaio: yes.. we usually use web browser and openoffice.. that's all... hahahah
<ladislaio> arch3angel, you have mounting problems, when mounting a partion that is not mounted durring boot?
<arch3angel> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'HOME'.
<ladislaio> c0l2e, sounds like a good place to use thin clients
<arch3angel> when i click on places in gnome
<c0l2e> ladislaio: most of our intranet system are web-based... so no need to open numerous applications
<arch3angel> and then the partition
<Edu> olá alguem fala portugues?
<arch3angel> it gives me this error
<arch3angel> i am thinking i screwed it up when i was trying to view the properties
<arch3angel> but not sure how to fix it
<c0l2e> ladislaio: thanks.. previously I've done this using opensuse.. but the system upgrades of the host system is a big hassle not like debian-based.. very easy
<ladislaio> c0l2e, have you tried the split user boxes?
<n2diy> ! portugues
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues
<arch3angel> i just want it back the way it was
<manbreadj> i'm so sick of this shit. I have 8 or 9 computers in my garage that all work or at least used to. i get these system f-ups and they may as well be worthless to me. it pisses me off 'cause i know most of you guys could probably fix them quite easily, but to me they may as well be smashed....
<arch3angel> have it mounted when i need it
<c0l2e> and  we use old machine as clients.. but most of old machines are not dead
<ladislaio> c0l2e, i like apt.  it is nice.
<kyle5> Excuse me, but I need networking help. I'm using 'network-admin' to change my external ip. My router uses WPA security and the only options are WEP(hexadecimal) and WEP(ascii). What should i do?
<c0l2e> ladislaio: me too just recently
<c0l2e> been using SuSE for almost 5 years now
<n2diy> manbreadj: everybody needs at least one test box.
<manbreadj> i hate to throw this one into the pile after only two days, but....
<Grant-A> pfft
<Grant-A> I don't use a test box, I use virtual machines
<manbreadj> how about a dozen or so>
<jmigel> manbreadj stop throwing away computers
<manbreadj> ?
<c0l2e> just last 2008 we convert few standalone workstation to ubuntu
<arch3angel> new error just appeared
<snaxx> anyone know what this git-tree is for wireless device drivers?
<arch3angel> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<manbreadj> at least here i found a few folks who try to help me. with windows im completely s.o.l
<manbreadj> im not throwing them away, im storing them. why? i don;t know
<kyle5> Excuse me, but I need networking help. I'm using 'network-admin' to change my external ip. My router uses WPA security and the only options are WEP(hexadecimal) and WEP(ascii). What should i do?
<n2diy> manbreadj: parts!
<ladislaio> c0l2e, if you are distro shopping, i suggest taking a look at arch, but it may be to bleeding edge for an office
<jmigel> kyle5 when you say externsl ip do you mean the routers address on the internet?
<manbreadj> unfortunately i can't get many parts out of this mini
<kyle5> jmigel: Yes, I use a router and I need my external ip Changed
<jmigel> kyle5 why dont you try logging into the routers web page then?
<wolf23> help please! i have a .avi movie film , i put it on a dvd player the film begin but the audio sound is after the images, can anyone tell me how to make the audio and the image at the same time please!any idea??
<manbreadj> not even the power button responds...
<kyle5> jmigel I did, I can't seem to change it from there
<snaxx> can anyone help me out with a driver real quick
<Samich> Hello, I am seeking help with BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects while trying to load up the live disc to install.
<manbreadj> anything else to try besides pulling the plug?
<jmigel> kyle5 thats where you do it... find the "renew ip address" button
<ladislaio> c0l2e, have you cositered the multi-headed multi user system?  although this would need to have a fairly small office area.
<kyle5> jmigel Ok, I will look again, I'll be back in a bit
<nessa> what is a good program for managing an iPod... first i need to remove songs from and existing and then add them to another ipod
<c0l2e> ladislaio: thanks.. yeah our office always request for the bleeding edge version
<c0l2e> ladislaio: I just recommend centos or ubuntu 8.04.. but they always want to newer openoffice nor firefox... hahahaha
<Ushaib> hi
<manbreadj> wait, its on the battery, can't pull the plug. what now?
<ladislaio> c0l2e, arch takes about 2-3 days to get the new stuff out there
<ladislaio> c0l2e, and is rolling release
<Ushaib> How can I add a right-click command to Nautilus, so that whenever files/folders are right-clicked, I can select "Copy to /home/user/specialfolder", and they get copied there.
<ladislaio> c0l2e, the problem(s) come when you do not want the upgrade
<bcurtiswx> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc8/ how do I add that PPA to my software sources?
<oldude67> manbreadJ: holding power button till it goes off dont work?
<ladislaio> c0l2e, http://www.archlinux.org/
<manbreadj> yea that did it'
<sseiersen> How do you tell apt to install all packages under a group?
<wilsonnck> Ushaib: you're looking for nautilus scripts
<c0l2e>  ladislaio: yeah arch is a Redhat code modification right??
<c0l2e> much like centos?
<sseiersen> Like in synaptic under GNOME desktop environment
<dryfyre> pullthe battery
<Samich> Hello, I am seeking help with BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects while trying to load up the live disc to install, havnt been able to find much on google.
<dryfyre> pull out the battery
<Ushaib> wilsonnck, thanks, I'll research that.
<jmigel> Samich try turning off acpi in the bios
<ladislaio> c0l2e, no.  not at all
<n2diy> sseiersen: edit-select all?
<Samich> Where might I be able to find it in there?
<Samich> I took a look earlier, but didnt have any luck.
<sseiersen> Im tryin to do it in konsole
<manbreadj> how can i remove files to make more room?
<ladislaio> c0l2e, it is a from the ground up one.  not a fork of anything
<jmigel> Samich id suggest looking for the word ACPI
<wilsonnck> sseiersen: you should be able to select the group itself like it was a package
<fccf> Samich: & jmigel thats noacpi at boot prompt of live cd .. or grub bootline
<Ahadiel> c0l2e, Arch is not based on redhat.
<axisys> how do I make a non linux OS installer usb? unetbootin does not have a solaris OS in the menu
<wilsonnck> sseiersen: That'll pull in all of it's "dependencies"
<sseiersen> sudo apt-get install "gnome"?
<c0l2e> ladislaio: hmm.. ok thanks for the info
<Samich> Alright, before I check is there anything I could do at the BusyBox promt? That's where it keeps me.
<oldude67> manbreadj, have you tried sudo apt-get remove file?
<fccf> Samich: reboot
<jmigel> Samich listen to fccf
<manbreadj> i was trying that before it locked up
<Samich> Alright
<wilsonnck> c0l2e: I'm on arch at the moment, and while it's bleeding-edge it's quite stable
<manbreadj> whats the command format?
<Samich> Load into the bios, or the ubuntu screen?
<Ahadiel> wilsonnck, Same here.
<ladislaio> c0l2e, arch is a jump from ubuntu and suse, but it is faster and more up to date.  if you do not enjoy mananging a system you most likely would not like it
<fccf> Samich: at ubuntu screen press F6 and add noacpi to the end of the line at the bottom of the screen above the menu
<billisnice> I once found a link to fix youtube not playing in firefox. Can someone direct me to the link?
<c0l2e> ladislaio: is it rpm or apt?
<c0l2e> deb]
<ladislaio> c0l2e, the wiki is quite complete http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Ahadiel> c0l2e, neither, it uses pacman
<ladislaio> c0l2e, it uses pacman
<oldude67> manbreadj, there is a manual way to remove files with rm / please read the man pages first tho.
<Samich> fccf: Ok, on my way to do that
<ladislaio> c0l2e, works somewhat like apt
<yiyezhou> Hello,Does anyone know how remove background of wbar?
<c0l2e> ladislaio: hmm so I can use both??
<yiyezhou> the background like glass.
<ladislaio> c0l2e, no
<c0l2e> rpm and deb package? or differently
<dryfyre> any1 know how to set up a network switch
<c0l2e> ah ok
<Samich> fccf: Then close the little menu and try to load it again?
<jeanne> Hi !
<tayfun> hey people i m  new in linux ubuntu i want to ask something i need help i would like to use my xp what i have into my linux ubuntu so both of them at the same time how can i do this?
<manbreadj> ok oldude67, it said "setting up dash (0.5.4-8ubunt1) ..."
<newb2linux> join #xbmc-linux
<lstarnes> tayfun: you can't use them at the same time
<jmigel> dryfyre mine i just plug in and go
<bcurtiswx> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc8/ how do I add that PPA to my software sources?
<ladislaio> c0l2e, it has it's own package system, but it has a repro system like ubuntu
<tayfun> what about virtual box?
<newb2linux> join #xbmc-linux
<c0l2e> ladislaio: hmm.. thanks
<lstarnes> newb2linux: you're forgetting the / at the start
<newb2linux> lk
<wilsonnck> sseiersen: if you are trying to install gnome from kubuntu or another mod, try ubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> tayfun: So both can use what at the same time?
<newb2linux> thansk .
<lstarnes> tayfun: I think you can run xp in virtualbox
<tayfun> so tell me how
<fccf> Samich: don't have to close the menu ... F6 noacpi enter ... ubuntu should load ... or we check what errors you get now .. ok
<tayfun> which virtual box i got here virtual box ose from linux ubuntu
<ladislaio> c0l2e, it is all there in the wiki
<oldude67> manbreadj, did you read the comment i made about the rm / which i think you should read some of the man pages first cause you can make grave mistakes with it.
<dryfyre> any one test out the 9.10
<Void> toy alegre.. pero no se si estoy triste :S
<Samich> fccf: It didn't load, or throw up any errors. Just added an X on the left of it.
<bazhang> dryfyre, in #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> dryfyre: #ubuntu+1 is speficially for ubuntu 9.10
<yiyezhou>  tayfun: download virtualbox from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<manbreadj> yea that what i fear, where might i find those docs?
<yiyezhou> .
<lstarnes> tayfun: you could use that version or the official version from virtualbox.org
<ascheel> yiyezhou: or:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<tayfun> ok let me try
<sseiersen> LMFAO
<oldude67> manbreadj, man rm
<oldude67> should show you
<sseiersen> GNOME is 4 pages of packages
<fccf> Samich: what iso are you using?
<sandy_> hey guys
<lstarnes> tayfun: the official one isn't free (as iin freedom)/open-source like the ose version in ubuntu, but it is free (as in price) to use
<manbreadj> im sorry, i don't know what you mean by man rm
<sandy_> i was having prob with my network
<tayfun> i m downloading now this for linux i386
<Ahadiel> manbreadj, type "man rm" into a terminal
<sandy_> my modem was not detecting
<manbreadj> ok
<oldude67> manbreadj, open terminal and type in man rm
<tayfun> but i386 is a ntfs file from xp isnt it?
<sandy_> so i reinstalled ubuntu
<TwoToneSpirit> ascheel, tayfun: Is Vbox 3.0 in the repos?
<Samich> fccf: I just downloaded it from the site, the 32-bit. Not exactly which it is or isnt.
<manbreadj> ahhh i see,
<tayfun> yeah
<lstarnes> tayfun: no.  i386 is a 32-bit intel processor architecture
<lstarnes> tayfun: what is the output of uname -m?
<sandy_> i donn what will happen when i reboot
<tayfun> o ok then its the right onw
<tayfun> what you mean
<jmigel> sandy_ why are you worried about rebooting?
<lstarnes> tayfun: open a terminal and type uname -m
<yiyezhou> how remove background of wbar?
<sandy_> coz
<fccf> samich: what is the name of the file? ubuntu xxx . iso   ???
<sandy_> las time when i connected to net
<wolf23> anyone tell me how to take the sound from a .avi file and convert to mp3 please!
<jmigel> sandy_ coz y?
<sandy_> after i restarted
<tayfun> x86-64
<sandy_> it wont detect my modem
<sandy_> x86
<lstarnes> tayfun: then you should use the amd64 version of virtualbox
<manbreadj> this is way beyond my limited knowlege and skills, i don't even know what files to remove, let alone how to use these commands
<tayfun> ok
<TwoToneSpirit> yiyezhou:  What is wbar?
<Ahadiel> manbreadj, what are you trying to do?
<sandy_> so i had no option left than to format it
<manbreadj> make my computer work
<TwoToneSpirit> tayfun: Either way, download it from the sun repo - http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-virtualbox-3.0-on-an-ubuntu-9.04-desktop
<jmigel> sandy_ you dont think finding out what was wrong would help more?
<oldude67> he is trying to remove files to make more room and the last time it crashed.
<Ahadiel> manbreadj, and the problem is?
<sandy_> is there any way to be sure that it will work again
<Samich> fccf: Ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Sephy> Is there any program simlar to Alcohol 120 that will run on Ubuntu 9.04?
<manbreadj> i downloaded updates, ran out of space and everything went caddywhampus
<sandy_> no alcohol running
<Hilikus> hey guys when i shut down or reboot i get "CIFS VFS server not responding \n No response for command 50 mid 30" and it hangs the system for like 20 seconds
<Sephy> I said similar.
<revfeuerfrei> I come because I've given this my all, and the forums aren't able to guide me this time. I have a Linksys wusb54gc. And I cannot get the damn thing to go. I downloaded the drivers from linksys, I've used ndiswrapper to install the driver, but I don't think it went in correctly. Brand new install of Kubuntu 9.0.4
<manbreadj> menu options disappeared, some don't work, quit doesn't shutdown properly
<jmigel> sandy_ have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/modem-identify.html
<DasEi> wolf23: use mencoder for converting, see :
<ladislaio> manbreadj, did the updates install?
<Hilikus> i have some CIFS shares on fstab
<DasEi> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kyon0> WinAmp not running
<vanessa> what is a good application for removing songs off an iPod
<yiyezhou> wolf23: a icon bar in bottom of Desktop as Mac.
<oldude67> manbreadj, have you done a dpkg --configure -a?
<DasEi> wolf23: install amarok, vlc, mplayer
<vanessa> or removal or play9ng?
<vanessa> DasEi, for removale or just playing?
<Samich> fccf: In the F6 menu I have acpi=off/noapic/nolapic/edd=on/Free software only as options
<DasEi> vanessa: if you can mount the ipod, just delete it (or move tohd)
<manbreadj> yea, it said "setting up dash (0.5.4-8ubuntu1) ..."
<DasEi> !ipod | vanessa
<ubottu> vanessa: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<fccf> Samich: does that do anything for you?
<DasEi> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<manbreadj> how do i get out of this doc?
<oldude67> manbreadj, hit q
<myk_robinson> using ath5k driver, i have the occasional "floor calibration timeout" issue. If i use the madwifi trunk driver, i seem to be limited to 1MB rate.  What is the preferred method for good use of atheros wifi in Jaunty?
<manbreadj> thanks
<Samich> fccf: Whenever I select one it just adds an 'x' next to it, and then displays some code under the menu.
<oldude67> yqw
<linduxed1> for some reason mpd refuses do go down symlinks in my designated music directory...
<fccf> Samich: have you run the test on the disk?
<oldude67> manbreadj, you have done a dpkg --configure -a
<Samich> fccf: When I try to do that it sends me to the same BusyBox, or whatever it was.
<Samich> fccf: With the same error.
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: This is obviously tough for you - how are things coming at this point?  Have you tried, as oldude67 suggests, running "dpkg --configure -a"?
<manbreadj> it pauses then awaits another command
<manbreadj> yea, that doesn't seen to be doing anything
<oldude67> TwoToneSpirit, you have a suggestion for him..???
<DasEi> !pm | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<slaughtermania> does anyone know about any other docks for ubuntu 9.04 apart from awn manager? prolly some vertical dock?
<linduxed> for some reason mpd refuses do go down symlinks in my designated music directory...
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: How about dpkg --configure --pending?
<DasEi> wolf23: just install vlc
<fccf> Samich: Currently there are several different versions of ubuntu ... the one you have is the latest desktop version. Which may have some bugs, more than others.. however there is also a alternate version of the installer that doesn't have a graphical environment ... simple to use Text based installer ... you will have to download it from Also available are the Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron LTS (Long Term Support) which has been more thouroughly
<quietas> I don't suppose anyone out there can recommend a fast PCI-E Sata II controller? I want to replace the slow PCI card I have now
<wolf23> DasEi,  ok dine
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: How much free space do you have at this point?
<wolf23> DasEi,  ok done
<DasEi> wolf: have a good time
<TwoToneSpirit> oldude67, manbreadj: I'm not 100% clear on the problem - updates caused a drive to fill to capacity.  What are the current symptoms?
<wolf23> DasEi,  i have the avi file on my desktop, now what can i do
<sandy_> hey "poff" is not working
<DasEi> wolf:for mplayer, install additional ubuntu-restricted-extras
<manbreadj> same thing: pause, then the command prompt.
<fccf> quietas: that question is better answered in #hardware --- and is offtopic for this channel
<sandy_> poffsandip@sandip-desktop:~$ poff
<sandy_> kill: Operation not permitted
<sandy_> /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.
<Samich> fccf: So would you recommend I download an older version and go from there, or just go straight to the text-based installer?
<oldude67> manbreadj, how big is your hard drive for this machine or do you know?
<DasEi> wolf23:   vlc ~/Desktop/blah.avi
<manbreadj> not sure its one of those mini netbooks.
<quietas> fccf: could be, but I am specifically looking for this to be used with Ubuntu server
<sandy_> how to stop the internet connection?
<wolf23> DasEi,  i need to save the sound from the avi file?
<sandy_> poff is not working
<DasEi> wolf23 : no, its in the same file (in the avi)
<oldude67> manbreadj, TwoToneSpirit  im not sure but wont fdisk -l give him this info?
<sandy_> kill: Operation not permitted
<sandy_> /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.
<DasEi> sandy_: /etc/init.d/networking stop
<wolf23> DasEi,  i know,but i want from the .avi file save the sound as mp3?
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj, oldude67: to display free space?  df -h
<DasEi> wolf23: audacity
<oldude67> manbreadj, have never had a update take up all my hard drive before so im in new territory
<sandy_> sandip@sandip-desktop:~$  /etc/init.d/networking stop
<sandy_>  * Deconfiguring network interfaces...                                          ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<sandy_>                                                                          [fail]
<sandy_> not working
<oldude67> TwoToneSpirit, thanks.
<DasEi> sandy_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<sandy_> hmm
<Debolaz> When booting a CD image that has isolinux as bootloader, and I get the boot: prompt, what do I type to *add* parameters to the default set of parameters configured on the CD, rather than replace them entirely?
<manbreadj> yea oldude, looks like 4g
<sandy_> not working
<ladislaio> sandy_, you need to run that as root
<ladislaio> sandy_, use sudo
<sandy_> how
<manbreadj> and all of the usage %s = 100%
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: What exactly is wrong right now?
<sandy_> i did sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<ladislaio> sandy_, sudo <command> enter password at prompt
<oldude67> TwoToneSpirit, he has a 4 gig hard drive and its full.
<TwoToneSpirit> Wow only 4 gigs
<TwoToneSpirit> wow
<TwoToneSpirit> ok
<sandy_> ok
<oldude67> lol
<fccf> Samich: personally if you want stability I'd use 8.04 ... consider the text based installer and go from there
<sandy_> i think it is working now
<sandy_> thnx
<manbreadj> some menu items missing, some don't work, quit command doesn't shutdown properly
<sandy_> hello
<Samich> fccf: Alright then, thanks for the help.
<Schizoid> hello
<oldude67> !hi | sandy
<ubottu> sandy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sandy_> shit
<sandy_> i am still connected
<sandy_> net still on
<Schizoid> i just installed jaunty, and my ethernet adaptor is not working
<fccf> !language | sandy_
<ubottu> sandy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<manbreadj> yea, not a real computer one of those mini netbooks. my son put some games on it, then i tried to download and install updates, ran out of room, everything went caddywhampus
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: OK let's go to basics here.  Have you run sudo apt-get clean?
<DasEi> sandy_: or disable your nic, like sudo ifdowwn eth0
<manbreadj> yes
<ladislaio> sandy_, you are welcome.  why do you need the net down?
<manbreadj> no response
<sandy_> sorry fr my language
<zopiac> Audio Preferences isnt letting me select my USB Microphone as my input device, but it detects it...help?
<eka> hello
<sandy_> guys this is my 2nd day with linux
<fccf> TwoToneSpirit: he is out of space .. can't write to drive if it is full...free up some space and go from there
<sandy_> i want to disconnect
<manbreadj> but how can i free up some space?
<oldude67> sandy_, hi and welcome to learning 101 lol
<sandy_> n see if i can reconnect again
<sandy_> :)
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: Is there anything you know you can delete just to give yourself some breathing room?
<DasEi> sandy_: then don't kill your line - pull the plug
<manbreadj> some of us arent even ready for 101 yet....
<eka> how to install tv tuner card in ubuntu?
<mehdi> how to install photoshop
<sandy_> ok
<sandy_> so i have to turn off my modem right
<manbreadj> yes but i don't know how to delete anything
<oldude67> manbreadj, delete the kids games he can reinstall them later.
<Schizoid> May some one help me get my ethernet working?
<DasEi> eka:tvtime worked good for me
<fccf> manbreadj: perhaps sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.* to start
<sandy_> ok turning off my modem
<sandy_> how to see u guys soon
<eka> hi DasEi ,can you help me put
<manbreadj> no add/remove option,synaptic package manager doesn't work
<oldude67> manbreadj, try sudo apt-get remove (kids game)
<DasEi> eka: tv card installed ?
<oldude67> (kids game) = name of game
<eka> can i install tvtime using synaptic
<manbreadj> how can i find out what its called?
<dryfyre> what is mythbuntu
<oldude67> ls
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: Sorry I am missing your comments - when the channel gets busy, you might want to put my nick in your comment so it highlights me. :-)  For example, if you have a zip file or a movie or game or something that you know you can replace, let's delete it just to give yourself some room to work
<mehdi> wher is my wine in ubuntu 9.4?
<racecar56> !mythbuntu | dryfyre
<ubottu> dryfyre: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<DasEi> !info tvtime | eka: yes
<ubottu> eka:: tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<mehdi> wher is my wine in ubuntu 9.4?
<mehdi> wher is my wine in ubuntu 9.4?
<mehdi> wher is my wine in ubuntu 9.4?
<FloodBot2> mehdi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dryfyre> 9.04 does not come with wine
<DasEi> medi: in the repos,:
<Pluxii> hey, as some of you know i'm ubuntuly challenged.... i did find the help site at the ubuntu help sites, but honestly, it's still over my head i think, i'd hate to get the wrong terminal things going and end up messing everything up, please, feel free to PM me since it's probably going to be a long explanation, the help site i found is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<bazhang> dryfyre, you can install it
<racecar56> !wine | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<eka> i have a tv tuner  but dont know hoe to use it ... it works well in windows
<karategeek6> I recently install jaunty and everything was working fine, until tonight when my wireless decided to stop working.  When I booted up, not only does it not work, but it doesn't seem to be there.  lspci doesn't find any network controller. and lshw only finds pan0, listed as disabled.  Any help, please?
<DasEi> !info wine >  mehdi
<dryfyre> i know
<racecar56> how can i make a bash script that checks the codename of the ubuntu release
<panfistmx> i'm having trouble with a gnome application whose default window size (maybe only window size?) is greater than my screen resolution, and every time i click within the window it moves back and forth. how can i stop this?
<DasEi> !version | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<[R]> eka: well what do you want to do with it
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: any progress?
<isamar> needing some hand with ubuntu/debian installer... anyone knows that deeply ?
<racecar56> DasEi: a bash script that checks the version, not a bash script that displays the version
<ladislaio> isamar, and your problem is... ?
<racecar56> DasEi: like if the codename of the ubuntu version is "jaunty" then it puts jaunty in $variable
<manbreadj> yes
<[R]> eka: that wasn't an invitation to msg me
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: Can you ask in #bash?  Any other time would be OK, but this channel is kinda crazy right now.  :-)
<DasEi> racecar56: you would have to pie the output and then match it agains a pattern, #bash
<ladislaio> sandy_, welcome back
<yiyezhou> isamar: describe more about your problem.
<isamar> ladislaio: I did a custom install cd and it's failing to load libncurses.. then, it crashes..
<libtech> if i want to run a program from the command line, is there a way to return to the prompt without closing the program. for example, i type "geany test.py" but the prompt is gone until i close geany
<manbreadj> how do i put a nick in my messages
<DasEi> racecar56: you would have to *pipe the output and then match it agains a pattern, #bash
<TwoToneSpirit> libtech: ctrl-z
<[R]> libtech: blah &
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: Just type it
<ladislaio> isamar, did you check the cd for defects?
<oldude67> manbreadj, start typing the message then hit the tab key
<isamar> ladislaio: it crashes right before loading bash package
<b-f> Can ubuntu support FID/VID throttling on AMD Athlon processors?
<fccf> TwoToneSpirit: there are people to help .. let people ask questions they may not get answer
<DasEi> eka: tv card installed ?
<manbreadj> ok, it seems i have freed up some space now
<[R]> b-f: does linux support it?
<oldude67> manbreadj, start typing the nick sorry
<isamar> ladislaio: no.. I am not burning it. I am testing the ISO image directly thru a Virtual machine...
<ladislaio> isamar, ncurses is the library that the interface is written in, so it not loading is always a dead stop
<DasEi> !md5 | ladislaio
<ubottu> ladislaio: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<isamar> ladislaio: do you know how to build a custom install CD
<ladislaio> isamar, did you check the md5 hash of the disk
<eka> DasEi: i am lost ... i have a hp tv tuner card .... i  dont know how to install it
<zopiac> in my sound preferences i cannot select my mic for sound capture, but in the drop-down box at the bottom it shows it...does anyone know how to fix?
<oldude67> manbreadj, now try dpkg --configure -a
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: Great!  What did you do so far to free up space?
<ladislaio> DasEi, thanks, but it was for isamar
<fccf> manbreadj: next step is to fix what went wrong... sudo apt-get -f install
<manbreadj> moved the game to the trash and emptied it
<libtech> thanks
<[R]> eka: step 1 turn off the computer, step 2 plug in the card step 3 turn it back on
<isamar> ladislaio: lemme try that
<DasEi> eka: you're not lost (least by now ;-)), did you set the card in the box ?
<TwoToneSpirit> oldude67, manbreadj: If dpkg --configure -a wasn't giving an output before, I don't think it will now.  I agree with fccf apt-get clean and then apt-get -f install
<isamar> ladislaio: do you know how to build a custom install CD?
<adhil> hi there, how to convert a video into mov in ubuntu 9.04?
<revfeuerfrei> well thanks anyways
<Pluxii> heh no one?
<[R]> adhil: ffmpeg should work
<oldude67> TwoToneSpirit, fccf ok that works for me too.
<TwoToneSpirit> manbreadj: Also, you can try deborphan (sudo apt-get install deborphan) - this is a tiny program that will identify unused packages
<DasEi> !remaster | isamar
<ubottu> isamar: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ladislaio> isamar, oh.  hmmm.  no, i have not used the ubuntu tools for a custom cd.  good luck
<manbreadj> get-apt clean offers no response
<adhil> [R] am getting an error output stream not supported
<isamar> ladislaio: thanks anyway
<fccf> manbreadj: try sudo apt-get clean
<eka> DasEi: i have got a usb drive like device in the pack with dome wires
<[R]> adhil: sounds like you aren't using it correctly and/or you're missing some kind of ffmpeg codec/plugin
<sleepster> is there a way I could use a tickless kernel using ubuntu server?  meaning, I would like to set my kernel to CONFIG_HZ = 1000, instead of default CONFIG_HZ = 100 for ubuntu server
<DasEi> eka: so plug it then
<[R]> sleepster: you can compile your own
<aotianlong> hi
<manbreadj> no response
<sleepster> [R]: but then it won't be supported huh?
<DasEi> eka: open a terminal
<manbreadj> fccf: no response
<sleepster> [R]: and then each time a kernel update occurs, it will try to overwrite my old one
<oldude67> manbreadj, are you doing apt-get or get-apt?
<b-f> Does Ubuntu support FID/VID, whatever the hell it is, on AMD Processors such as Athlon x64 X2 processors?
<[R]> sleepster: no... it wouldn't touch yours
<manbreadj> apt-get
<DasEi> eka: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<oldude67> manbreadj, ok
<aotianlong> is powernowd didno't support E5300?
<[R]> sleepster: but if you install the update it'll most likely switch your grub to boot the new one
<DasEi> eka: lsusb | pastebinit
<[R]> b-f: you don't even know what it is?
<lasehopesinyouu> what r the best widgets
<sleepster> [R]: oh .. nice..
<DasEi> eka: give url here
<fccf> manbreadj: you are typing into a terminal? yes?
<dryfyre> hey how do you burn a live cd from your system
<manbreadj> yes in terminal
<fccf> dryfyre: right click on the .iso and click burn to disk
<Scunizi> dryfyre: from and ubuntu system or windowns?
<Guest85959> Hello
<DasEi> !remaster > dryfyre
<ubottu> dryfyre, please see my private message
<ladislaio> !remaster |  dryfyre
<ubottu> dryfyre: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<dryfyre> ubuntu
<manbreadj> the prompt says lucas@lucas:~$
<eka> DaSei:http://pastebin.com/f4b786244
<dryfyre> i dont want to use the internet
<Scunizi> dryfyre: you can do what fccf said or install k3b the much preferred burner app and do it from there.
<DasEi> !clone | dryfyre
<ubottu> dryfyre: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Saiint> Hello
<dryfyre> thn
<fccf> manbreadj: not sure what is going on at this point
<dryfyre> thnx
<Scunizi> DasEi: he's just trying to burn an iso
<Saiint> I have a question about flux for ubuntu
<Schizoid>   /win 3
<b-f> [R]: something to do with throttling to prevent overheating in laptop processors, but it is not apparrently suported officially by linux.
<Saiint> when i go in flux on my ubuntu box
<panfistmx> what program should i use to split a video file into several other files (preferably losslessly)
<eka> DaSei: http://pastebin.com/f4b786244
<Saiint> it doesnt open programs sometimes!
<bruenig> panfistmx: avisplit
<Saiint> does anyone know why that it?
<lasehopesinyouu> what r the best widgets
<lasehopesinyouu> what r the best widgets
<bruenig> panfistmx: from mplayer
<aaronorosen> Hello, I have a friend who is trying to install ubuntu on his computer but when he runs sudo fdisk -l nothing comes up and gparted isn't seen his drives either. But his drivers are working because he can still boot to windows. Any ideas here I'm at a lose.
<Saiint> I have a question about flux for ubuntu
<Saiint> when i go in flux on my ubuntu box
<[R]> b-f: well if linux doesnt support it and you already know that...
<queso> I modified my usplash.conf to increase the resolution of the splash graphic when loading, which works, but now when I shut down the "down splash" graphic is messed up.  Is there a .conf file to configure what happens when the system shuts down?
<Saiint> it doesnt open programs sometimes!
<fccf> !enter | Saiint
<ubottu> Saiint: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scunizi> panfistmx: handbreak.fr is one of the best video manipulation programs out there.. not sure if it will actually break an existing video or not but is a great dvd burning prog.
<b-f> [R], what I mean is, it is suported by Vista, and seems that people have problems with it not throttling in antyhting other than Vista
<adhil> [R] i used with -i option and i think i dont have the plugin
<bruenig> Scunizi: nah
<Saiint> I Have a question about Fluxbox on ubuntu. When i use flux on my ubuntu box it doesnt open programs sometimes! Does anyone know why?
<Scunizi> bruenig: nah? it won't break it?
<DasEi> eka: so it's a haupage, back to terminal
<lasehopesinyouu> what r the best widgets for the desktop
<Pluxii> hey, as some of you know i'm ubuntuly challenged.... i did find the help site at the ubuntu help sites, but honestly, it's still over my head i think, i'd hate to get the wrong terminal things going and end up messing everything up, please, feel free to PM me since it's probably going to be a long explanation, the help site i found is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<eka> DasEi: its haupage yes
<karategeek6> I'm having a wireless problem.  It isn't showing up when I do a lspci, though as of this morning everything was working perfectly.  Anybody have any ideas?
<[R]> b-f: ok... and?
<bruenig> Scunizi: handbreak is not that great
<DasEi> eka: sudo apt-get install tvtime ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mattgyver> Is there a log file that shows files created or deleted by specific users?
<panfistmx> scunizi i'm exploring handbrake right now but i'm not really confident it splits files yet...i'm going over the documentation but they mention repeatedly that handbrake has a very specific set of goals to transcode video from nearly any format to a more modern format...i dont know for sure one way or the other yet
<m0r0n> I need help trying to install my printer (Pixima MP750) I tried what I saw on the fourms but that didn't work
<[R]> adhil: well look if there are any other packages with ffmpeg in the name that might be codecs or plugins
<DasEi> !wireless | karategeek6
<ubottu> karategeek6: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<twig11> How do I start ndiswrapper to get my usb wireless card working? I've already installed the drivers.
<b-f> [r], so what happens is that you get 2.4 ghz processors running at 2.4 ghz all the time, instead of slowing down when not needed, and then you get 80C core temps.
<fccf> panfistmx: have you explored gopchop
<fccf> !info | gopchop
<ubottu> 'gopchop' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> gopchop: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<[R]> b-f: ok... but if you already know its not supported...
<fccf> ubottu is wrong
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wrong
<m0r0n> Anyone know how to install a printer?
<DasEi> eka: when installed, just launch tvtime
<panfistmx> fccf i will check it out now
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  for mine.. i just plug them in... no need for me to even do anything...
<b-f> Thing is, [R], I was wondering if anyone knew of a solution.
<bazhang> fccf, dont use pipe; its !info gopchop
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  canon pixima 6600 and a hp laserjet 6l
<[R]> m0r0n: system -> administartion -> printing
<[R]> b-f: you just said you kow its not supported...
<fccf> panfistmx:  It is either in medibuntu or debianmultimedia ... I don't know which
<[R]> b-f: how is there a solutin if its not supported
<m0r0n> Dr_Willis: I try, I clicked on XSane thing to scan and it said no device found
<bazhang> fccf, its in the ubuntu repos
<zopiac> in my sound preferences i cannot select my mic for sound capture, but in the drop-down box at the bottom it shows it...does anyone know how to fix?
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  a scanner is not a printer......
<DasEi> b-f: you can generally underclock to save enery (n heat)
<fccf> !info gopchop
<ubottu> gopchop (source: gopchop): Fast, lossless cuts-only editor for MPEG2 video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-7 (jaunty), package size 140 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  even if they are the same 'gizmo' they are 2 seperate devices.
<lasehopesinyouu> how do i rotate the screens in a cube
<Dr_Willis> !sane | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<fccf> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<m0r0n> [R]:  I don't see System>Admin>Printer I can get as far as admin but I cannot locate printer
<lasehopesinyouu> coompiz config settings manager
<lasehopesinyouu> ok
<vavoysh> Hi there. I'm having a bit of trouble installing graphic and sound drivers. My trouble lies in the fact that when i try to install the ATI raedon x550 driver, and i use ]sudo sh ./at-driver-9-3-x86.x86_64.run[ it gives me ]Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version[. With the sound driver, i can't figure out what my sound card is
<[R]> m0r0n: what versino of ubuntu are you using
<DasEi> eka:working now ?
<Jordan_U> vavoysh: What is wrong with the packaged fglrx?
<adhil> [R] there is nothing like that there is only ffmpeg             ffmpeg-dbg         ffmpegthumbnailer
<adhil> ffmpeg2theora      ffmpeg-doc
<m0r0n> 9.0.4
<m0r0n> Whatever is the newest
<[R]> adhil: then either you are donig it wrong or the one in ubuntu doesnt support it
<karategeek6> DasEi: Thank you, but i've already been there.  The main problem I'm having is that my wireless card isn't listed under lspci, which didn't start until today.
<eka> DasEi:i am in india what television standard do i select?
<[R]> m0r0n: well dunno what kind of crazy stuff you did to your system to remove that entry
<Jordan_U> karategeek6: Are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<vavoysh> Jordan_U: this is the full error i get. ./default_policy.sh does not support version. default:v2:i686:lb::none:2.6.28-13-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  you are logged in as your first initial user? I recall once befor that other users may not have all the 'sudo' rights and donthave all the menu items.
<m0r0n> Bah. I guess I took it off when I was trying to get rid of Gnome flash player
<m0r0n> I am the one and only user
<Jordan_U> vavoysh: Why aren't you just using System > Administration > Harware Drivers?
<DasEi> eka:lol, good question, mahatmani ? try pal, then secam
<owen1> my machine is mute on every boot. someone advice to run: 'sudo alsactl store' but i get E-core/util.c: home directory /home/yuka not ours.  any clues?
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  somthing is weird then - you should have that icon. it launches the command --->   system-config-printer
<karategeek6> Jordan_U: not entirely.  It is possible that the card failed.  Is there a way I can check if the problem is hardware?
<vavoysh> Jordan_U: because nothing comes up when i do so.
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  try runningit from a terminal.. but  you said you had scanner issues...
<zopiac> how do i dim my screen?
<m0r0n> Ya, when I tell it to print it prints
<m0r0n> But scanning doesn't work
<Saiint> I Have a question about Fluxbox on ubuntu. When i use flux on my ubuntu box it doesnt open programs sometimes! Does anyone know why?
<m0r0n> It is an all-in-one unit
<DasEi> eka:I googled it, pal bg it said
<Jordan_U> karategeek6: If it worked with the Ubuntu liveCD once, but doesn't now it's probably hardware. Just the fact that it doesn't show up in lspci indicates it's probably hardware
<Scunizi> m0r0n: is it a brother?
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  then it has nothing todo with 'printing' then  - you need to check teh scanner docs/configs
<m0r0n> Scunizi: I have no clue what you're talking
<Dr_Willis> !sane | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Scunizi> m0r0n: what's the brand name of the printer/scanner?
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  its possible its an unsupported scaner depending onthe brand
<Saiint> I Have a question about Fluxbox on ubuntu. When i use flux on my ubuntu box it doesnt open programs sometimes! Does anyone know why?
<eka> DasEi: i used pal ,i launched tvtime
<DasEi> !repeat | Saiint
<ubottu> Saiint: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Saiint> lol
<m0r0n> Scunizi: Cannon Pixima MP750      Dr_Willis: It worked before, I think I touched something and screwed it up
<aaronorosen> Saiint: yea that doesn't make any sense
<Saiint> aaronorosen: how so?
<DasEi> eka : if tvtime found the haupage, it's just a short way of trial and error to get it working
<Scunizi> m0r0n: you can try starting xsane from terminal with sudo .. ie... sudo xsane .. this is a common theme with scanners and xsane for some reason..
<Brando753> what is a good file encryption that is hard to crack
<b-f> Saiint: if you're trying to launch programs that depend on things in a running GNOME or KDE session, that might be your probplem. You also might not be clickimg correctly.
<DasEi> Brando753: truecrypt
<eka> DasEi: i am getting like no signal
<m0r0n> Scunizi:  Same thing when I click the icon
<Scunizi> m0r0n: Icon?  the xsane icon in the menu's?
<Saiint> b-f: im installed fluxbox on my system and select it as a session. But when i right click and open programs they dont work sometimes.
<Saiint> :/
<b-f> Which programs?
<chris_lenz123> do any of you know anything about capture card?
<eka> DasEi: how can i know whether tvtime found hapauge or not?
<Saiint> b-f: terminal. and some other ones. Like sometimes terminal will open, and other times it wont :S
<m0r0n> Scunizi: Applications>Graphics>XSane Image scanning program
<b-f> O.o
<vavoysh> Jordan_U: did you hear what i last said?
<Saiint> excatly..
<Jordan_U> vavoysh: Yes
<DasEi> eka: else it would complain, also (I don't use it, a second, can install) there's a tab to choose device
<Dragonfly6-7> does anyone here know Matthew "Mtemar" Temar, aka Matt_vu ?
<Scunizi> m0r0n: that's not what I asked you to test.. go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal and in the box that opens type .. sudo xsane
<m0r0n> I did
<zopiac> is it possible to emulate a right click without a right mouse button?
<m0r0n> It opened
 * b-f bids goodnight
<m0r0n> and said the same thing
<karategeek6> Jordan_U: as it turns out, my hp pavillion model has a reputation for dying wireless cards
<Scunizi> m0r0n: ok.. just a thought.. I have to use my Brother all in one that way for some reason.. good luck
<vavoysh> Jordan_U: any idea of how to fix it?
<Guest95130> how can install a firefox this ubuntu
<fabio> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Guest95130> i'll do that
<eka> DasEi:no such file or directory cannot open capture device /dev/video0........... this is the msg
<Guest95130> i know it stil the same thingg
<Dr_Willis> Guest95130:  Huh?
<Saiint> Guest95130: cant speky engrish
<DasEi> eka : sudo apt-get install usbutils
<Guest95130> what cani do
<ctmjr> Saiint, we are not here to make fun of people
<Dr_Willis> Guest95130:  clarify the actual  question. We are not sure what you are asking.
<DasEi> eka : then leave the usb in, reload hal /dbus (will log you off), after that command resume normal boot : sudo init 1
<nsahoo> our school network has access to some online subscriptions. they authenticate by ip. How do I obtain a school network ip from home? I used to use a putty ssh tunnel when I was using windows. I guess I can do the same using ubuntu at home as well. The other approach is probably installing a proxy on school computer and pointing my browser at home to that proxy. Any better solution than these?
<Pici> nsahoo: speak to your school's network administrator
<brodymcd1> is there someone who could help me - I'm having trouble connecting evolution to ms echange
<eka> DasEi: Reading package lists... Done
<eka> Building dependency tree
<eka> Reading state information... Done
<eka> usbutils is already the newest version.
<eka> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot2> eka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eka>   python2.5 libcurl3 python2.5-minimal
<DasEi> eka : then leave the usb in, reload hal /dbus (will log you off), after that command resume normal boot : sudo init 1
<nsahoo> Pici: they'll recommend that I use a windows machine and install cisco-vpn on it
<eka> FloodBot2 :ok
<iceblock> whats the name of arnies movie where he had to go on a game show?
<Pici> !ot | iceblock
<ubottu> iceblock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> nsahoo: network-manager supports cisco-vpns
<eka> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vavoysh> Jordan_U: any idea of how to fix it?
<DasEi> nsahoo: you can have putty on ubu, too
<iceblock> its linux related
<DasEi> !info putty | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-4 (jaunty), package size 304 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Dr_Willis> iceblock:  no its not .. and it was runnign man.
<Pici> iceblock: No its not, #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceblock> cause the distro on the terminal in the movie was redhat
<Pici> nsahoo: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-connect-to-a-cisco-vpn-using-vpnc
<Pici> iceblock: This is #ubuntu
<iceblock> ok sorry
<Jordan_U> nsahoo: If you install network-manager-vpnc you can connect to cisco vpns with network-manager easily
<iceblock> question: how come my 4870X2 dosent work in ubuntu9.04?
<iceblock> even when i install 9.6cats
<Dr_Willis> iceblock:  i wonder if anyone in here even knows what an 4870x2 is
<nsahoo> Jordan_U: DasEi: Pici: thanks. is there a ssh tunnel manager somewhere?
<iceblock> geez
<twig11> Will a resident Wireless Guru please take a look at this and see if you can help me get my wireless up? http://pastebin.com/d6bb9b0cd
<eka> DasEi: how to reload hal/dbus ?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone does anyone know how to change the keyboard layout that is used on the gnome login screen? I was using a dvorak keyboard and switched it back to the qwerty layout which is the default on everything except for when I login and when I press Alt+<function key> to get to a virtual terminal
<twig11> It should be self- explanatory
<adam7> iceblock: http://lukasz.dk/2009/03/17/ubuntu-810-and-ati-dual-head/ <-- have you seen that?
<ctmjr> eka, you have a usb tv tuner card you are trying to get to work in ubuntu?
<DasEi> nsahoo: read above , search synaptic for ssh
<vavoysh> Can anyone help me install my graphics/sound drivers? system->administration->hardware drivers comes up with nothing.
<DasEi> !sound | vavoysh
<ubottu> vavoysh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eka> ctmjr: i have hp usb tv tuner card am trying make it work in ubuntu 9.04
<vavoysh> and for graphics?
<DasEi>  vavoysh : trhen hardwarethingy mainly operates for graphics
<twig11> Wireless Help Needed Desperately! Here is what I've been doing http://pastebin.com/d6bb9b0cd and here are the directions I'm trying to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper)
<vavoysh> DasEi: but nothing comes up when i use the hardware thing, and the manual install doesn't work
<DasEi>  vavoysh : lspci | grep audio              > your sound
<shane2peru> twig11: it seems to me that your wireless card is recognized, if you can get wicd installed, that is a little easier to manage your connections
<ctmjr> eka, unplug it wait a minute then plug it back in then run this in a terminal dmesg | tail
<DasEi>  vavoysh : lspci | grep video  (or grahics or display)
<DasEi>  vavoysh : hwinfo gives even more detailed specs
<shane2peru> twig11: wicd is in the repos
<vavoysh> what do i do with this info?
<DasEi> !who | vavoysh
<ubottu> vavoysh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi>  vavoysh : put (not more then two lines) in channel
<Jordan_U> twig11: Can you run "iwevent" then try to connect via network-manager then pastebin the output?
<Saboot> Anyway to view an open window on a remote computer WITHOUT vnc-server?
<Saboot> a terminal window
<Jordan_U> Saboot: ssh
<Strider> I'm trying to use skype in 9.04. I have my headset configured correctly and it works fine with sound recorder. However, whenever I start a phone call in skype the 'capture' volume automatically drops to a inaudible level.
<Strider> Any ideas what is going on?
<DasEi> saboot : ssh can forward x
<ufo> hello do there any working howto to configure evolution with hotmail on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Saboot> I know ssh -X, can you open a window already open on that remote computer?
<Jordan_U> Saboot: No
<Saboot> that's my question
<adhil> does any one know how to ffmpeg with libx264 enabled?
<eka> ctmjr : [   27.032687] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<eka> [   38.016076] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<eka> [   78.028861] NET: Registered protocol family 24
<eka> [  387.388289] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec
<eka> [ 1027.392288] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec
<FloodBot2> eka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eka> [ 7125.185302] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<vavoysh> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m9c78355
<DasEi> eka : state of art ?
<shane2peru> adhil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<Jordan_U> Saboot: Why do you want to do it? ( there may be another way to get what you want )
<DasEi> eka : you did the init 1 ?
<Saboot> Jordan_U, I want to see if a program I had running had an error
<dryfyre>  i wonder if there is a way that i can get hundreds of ubuntu cds and start a campaign against windows and mac
<iceblock> its Running Man <---cool movie
<Saboot> Retrospectively I should have used screen, but oh well
<RiverRat> Pardon the cloak but I do have a few Ubuntu questions if you don't mind.  I have the new netbook thing running on an Acer Aspire one and something blew out in Gnome so that when you log in it doesn't start gnome-wm or gnome-panel and they have to be started by hand.  Any ideas why or what file I need to add those commands into to get them back to auto starting?
<OB1FoShoB> if i wanted to start developing open-source apps for linux, what language would i want to learn? C?
<Pidgin_> is it possible to be here in irc with gyachi ?
<Strider> No one knows what is wrong with alsa?
<vavoysh> DasEi: have to brb
<Jordan_U> Saboot: What program?
<RiverRat> OB1FoShoB: C isn't a good choice for a first language
<adhil> shane2peru in that it is telling to install from git.. how to do that
<Saboot> just a python script I had running in a terminal
<eka> DasEi : i did use init 1
<Jordan_U> OB1FoShoB: As a start I would say python, but most languages used on other platforms are used with linux
<bastidrazor> Saboot, if in the future you use 'screen' you'll be able to connect to that terminal window from anywhere
<shane2peru> adhil: right, that will enable x264
<OB1FoShoB> RiverRat i did some gwbasic/basic/visual basic
<Saboot> bastid_razor, Yes I just admitted that fact :p
<Pidgin_> is it possible to be here with Gyachi Improved ?
<OB1FoShoB> RiverRat i mostly do html, but i'm a quick learner
<RiverRat> Huge change to get to C.  You can if you are determined enough though.
<Saboot> I started with C, its not as hard as people say it is
<bastidrazor> Saboot, i missed that comment.. it seems great minds think a like
<Pidgin_> Is Gyache a irc client ?
<OB1FoShoB> RiverRat what would be a good place to start as a beginner?
<Saboot> Python is good as an easier beginner language
<adhil> shane2peru ok let me try. thankyou
<RiverRat> OB1FoShoB: I've heard good things about Python but I don't code it in myself.  All the new people in school are learning it though.
<OB1FoShoB> Saboot i
<Strider> I'm trying to use skype in 9.04. I have my headset configured correctly and it works fine with sound recorder. However, whenever I start a phone call in skype the 'capture' volume automatically drops to a inaudible level.
<twig11> shane2peru: I actually had the wireless running using the command line, and I installed wicd but it always froze and crashed on startup so it didn't help me much, but from that point iwconfig wouldn't remember my essid so I was stuck. I finally reinstalled Jaunty and I seem to be having the same problem again.
<Jordan_U> Saboot: Looking quickly there is a chance ttysnoop will work
<shane2peru> adhil: no prob
<OB1FoShoB> Saboot i always thought python was for web stuff
<Saboot> its not
<jake_> hey
<Saboot> I do physics with it <_<
<shane2peru> twig11: hmm, that doesn't sound good, not sure about that.
<eka> DasEi: still same msg "no signal"
<twig11> Jordan_U: I'll try your suggestion
<Saboot> Jordan_U, will look into it, thanks
<RiverRat> OB1FoShoB: Gentoo's package manager is written in python.
<adam7> twig11: does your wireless card work in a different operating system? for instance, windows xp?
<OB1FoShoB> Saboot so if i went python, what would be a good ide and possibly a good source to read up on?
<Jordan_U> Saboot: Looks like it needs to be setup first though
<adam7> OB1FoShoB: http://python.org
<twig11> adam7: yes it was working fine on xp
<lasehopesinyouu> i was wondering if it was possible to switch screens using the mouse
<Saboot> OB1FoShoB, just use notepad, or the ide it comes with
<DasEi> eka: tvtime installed here, so when starting tvtime (just enter in trml), you can choose inputsource
<Saboot> as a beginner IDEs arent important
<OB1FoShoB> Saboot ty
<adam7> twig11: do you still have XP?
<lasehopesinyouu> i was wondering if it was possible to switch screens using the mouse
<Saboot> I started with C and notepad, worked for me
<jdoghacker> hey does if any one is looking for security experts to look into a online system let me know
<RiverRat> I have the new netbook thing running on an Acer Aspire one and something blew out in Gnome so that when you log in it doesn't start gnome-wm or gnome-panel and they have to be started by hand.  Any ideas why or what file I need to add those commands into to get them back to auto starting?
<OB1FoShoB> thanks all for help
<jdoghacker>  hey does if any one is looking for security experts to look into a online system let me know
<adam7> jdoghacker: your question makes no sense
<DasEi> jdoghacker: join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Strider> I'm trying to use skype in 9.04. I have my headset configured correctly and it works fine with sound recorder. However, whenever I start a phone call in skype the 'capture' volume automatically drops to a inaudible level.
<twig11> adam7: not on any of my machines. Someone else gave me this card and I know it was working for them on xp. They just pulled the plug and handed it to me. Furthermore, I had it running briefly a couple days ago on this machine with Jaunty
<bastidrazor> !startup | RiverRat
<ubottu> RiverRat: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<eka> DasEi: the output is Running tvtime 1.0.2.
<eka> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<eka> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/koti/.tvtime/tvtime.xml"
<eka> I/O error : Permission denied
<eka> I/O error : Permission denied
<FloodBot2> eka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RiverRat> Thanks guys
<adam7> twig11: Try install Wicd again; I can give you a hand with getting that to not freeze
<Nameless_au> how can i see ubottu's triggers?
<prince_jammys> !factoids | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DasEi> eka: does tvtime start or not ?
<shane2peru> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Nameless_au> tnx
<click> is this the help channel?
<adam7> click: yep, ask away
<prince_jammys> click: yessir/m'am
<twig11> adam7: no good: I don't have a wired connection in this building so I can't get online with that machine unless the wireless works
<lstarnes> click: for ubuntu help, yes
<click> does anyone have any experience installing steam in wine in ubuntu?
<eka> DasEi : it started... but the msg is same canot open capture device /dev/video)
<prince_jammys> click: your best bet is to describe what you did and what went wrong. also check the channel #winehq
<Nameless_au> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ctmjr> DasEi, eka the v4l modules are not getting loaded the card is either not supported by linux or the drivers are not installed eka you need to find the make and model of your card and see if it supported
<twig11> Jordan_U: Here's my output from iwevent http://pastebin.com/m4e0ac710
<eka> how to paste content here
<click> prince_jammys, ok
<ctmjr> !paste | eka
<ubottu> eka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<prince_jammys> click: i'd try at #winehq first, then here.
<Nameless_au> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eka> ctmjr: you r right i am using hp tv tuner card in lenovo laptop is that a problem
<bastidrazor> !msgthebot | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<click> prince_jammys, is there a special chat function like "connect:#winehq" Just curious
<prince_jammys> click: /join #winehq
<Nameless_au> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> Saboot: screendump looks more promising
<click> prince_jammys, thanks
<twig11> Jordan_U: You still on?
<prince_jammys> click: or /j for short
<Jordan_U> twig11: Yes
<twig11> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m4e0ac710
<Strider> I'm trying to use skype in 9.04. I have my headset configured correctly and it works fine with sound recorder. However, whenever I start a phone call in skype the 'capture' volume automatically drops to a inaudible level.
<Jordan_U> twig11: Did you actully try to connect to a specific network?
<manbreadj> ya don't say, eh?
<twig11> Jordan_U: Definitely
<ctmjr> eka, hold on a sec will google it for you
<adam7> twig11: do you have network-manager installed?
<twig11> adam7: that's where the pastebin output I linked to came from.
<eka> cjtmr : thankyou i will wait
<adam7> twig11: which one?
<twig11> adam7: http://pastebin.com/m4e0ac710
<adam7> twig11: that didn't come from network-manager; it came from iwevent
<twig11> adam7: right. iwevent produced that output when I selected a network that was visible in network manager. And I know the network is working because that's how I'm connected on the laptop I'm talking to you on.
<adam7> twig11: you're using ndiswrapper?
<ctmjr> eka, is this your card http://www.hauppauge.com/html/usb_data.htm
<twig11> adam7: yes
<DasEi> ctmjr: aah
<vavoysh> DasEi: sorry about that
<ecret> I have scripts that I want to be able to run as if they were in /bin.  I set the $path=$path:/other/path              but when I try to run the scripts , I cannot access them from every directory as I had hoped to.
<DasEi>  vavoysh : lspci | grep audio
<adam7> twig11: ndiswrapper, is, at best, a really bad way to get wireless cards working; I noticed your card isn't supported by a Linux driver, so that's probably your best bet, but you should consider getting a better-supported wireless card -- you can pick one up for about US$20
<prince_jammys> ecret: the variable is PATH, all caps. set it in your .profile
<eka> ctmjr:happauge is my card
<vavoysh> DasEi: i posted them in a pastebin before
<vavoysh> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m9c78355
<rww> ecret: there shouldn't be a $ before the first PATH in your command.
<prince_jammys> that too.
<RiverRat> Thanks bastidrazor, worked like a charm.
<bastidrazor> RiverRat, good deal.
<http> http://pastebin.com/d4a8e3d68
<ecret> sorry I meant to say PATH.  On the left part.  I have            export PATH=$PATH:/other/path
<prince_jammys> ecret: where do you have that?
<EEoar> Hi- mounting question..... if I'm adding a secondary disk to a server (and logging in as a "user") how do I give every user r/w access to the mounted disk?
<EEoar> is there a wiki for that somewhere/
<ecret> prince_jammys: i type it each time. I just need it sometimes.
<adam7> EEoar: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<EEoar> adam7: Yea, thanks... that's specific
<rww> ecret: what filesystem format are you using on the mounted disc?
<ctmjr> eka, they make lots of cards some work some don't you need to find the one you have or anything we try is not going to work
<prince_jammys> ecret: if you don't mind always having /other/path in your PATH, put that in your ~/.profile
<adam7> EEoar: it answers your question; you asked if there is a wiki somewhere.
<adam7> !enter > EEoar
<ubottu> EEoar, please see my private message
<rww> adam7: 1) wiki.ubuntu.com is for Ubuntu teams, and is not a documentation source. 2) Don't be unhelpful, please.
<bastidrazor> EEoar, the mountpoint should be rwx for everyone .. chmod 777 /mountpoint
<adam7> EEoar: sorry, missed the first line
<ecret> rww: default ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ecret: otherwise it will only be in your PATH in shells that are children of the one where you typed it.
<adam7> rww: he put a line break in his question, I missed teh first part, my fault
<EEoar> that helps more, thanks... I'll try that
<DasEi>  vavoysh : k, so an onbaord and a sounblaster, which you want use
<rww> ecret: sorry, I tabcompleted incorrectly. ignore that.
<twig11> adam7: I know it CAN work, though, because I did have it running. doesn't it seem like I should be able to set it up via the command line? Is there something simple I don't know, such as having the device plugged in/not plugged in during certain steps of the configuration? The directions I followed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper) didn't make that very clear.
<rww> EEoar: what filesystem format are you using on the mounted disc?
<vavoysh> DasEi: i believe htat i've always been using the soundblaster
<adam7> EEoar: /etc/fstab and then you can chmod the mount point I think
<StrangeCharm_> is there a command-line app that gives a snapshot of the system status?
<DasEi>  vavoysh :sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<ecret> prince_jammys: yes.  I will add to profile but right now I see it when I echo $PATH.  Should I be able to ./shellscript or sh shellscript from any folder?
<babyju> Hello folks....I have a creative zen mp3 player....I am having a hard time finding a manger that handles sync of video/video podcasts. Anyone have any suggestions? Rythmbox does not appear to do video. The creative zen is recognized by Rythmbox.
<vavoysh> DasEi: ok, installing
<prince_jammys> ecret: once its in your PATH, you simply type 'shellscript' from anywhere
<vavoysh> DasEi: ok, installed
<DasEi>  vavoysh :alsamixergui
<EEoar> rww: ext3
<TimReichhart> hey guys can somebody point me the correct way to setup a streaming media server like for tv? and I want to use ubuntu for OS
<rww> ecret: no, you should be able to     shellscript    from any folder, assuming the script file hasexecute permissions (chmod u+x /path/to/file)
<twig11> Are these directions up-to-date or is there something important that has changed since they were written? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper)
<prince_jammys> ecret: provided your scripts have shebangs (eg #!/bin/bash), which they should.
<EEoar> adam7: I have it in /etc/fstab (I wish there was a disk utility like there is in WIndows (please don't shoot me) )
<rww> EEoar: mount the disk and do sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/mountpoint
<DasEi>  vavoysh :does it show your s-card in the upper right corner ?
<DasEi> does*
<EEoar> rww: Yea, just got that done, thx  -- shouldn't it show up in the "Nautilus" tool now?
<RiverRat> Is there anyway to have hibernate wake up with the screen locked?
<adam7> EEoar: what is the mount point?
<eka> cjtmr:wintv-usb2-stick tv reciever stick happauge............ this is what is there as its name
<vavoysh> DasEi: the top row says "Card: PulseAudio" and "Chip: PulseAudio"
<EEoar> it's mounted as "/Disk1"
<twig11> What's the correct way to quit iwevent?
<adam7> EEoar: sudo chmod 777 /Disk1
<adam7> twig11: ctrl+c
<DasEi>  vavoysh :you need alsa, and the sb for that
<twig11> adam7: thanks
<adam7> EEoar: that will give *everyone* r/w and execute privs on that disk
<vavoysh> DasEi: how do i get them
<adam7> EEoar: or at least in the root dir
<eka> once i get the url from pastebin what should i do?
<jawnv6> is there a way to move windows up above the upper bar? I've screwed up my graphics, running at a low resolution, and now I can't see the buttons to fix it
<EEoar> I didn't do 777 (I chown'd and chmod'd it to my user)
<DasEi> !sound | vavoysh
<ubottu> vavoysh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RiverRat> eka: Paste the URL in here
<adam7> EEoar: ok... that didn't work?
<eka> http://pastebin.com/d4a8e3d68
<ecret> rww: They are chmod u+x.  I then cannot run it from any folder.e
<PAPI> Hello can anybody help me?
<iceblock> crazy how ubuntu  shows my quadcore +HT as 8 seperate cores
<adam7> !ask | PAPI
<ubottu> PAPI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EEoar> no, it did... I didn't think of it just until you guys brought it up (d'oh)
<RiverRat> eka: May want to refresh people's mind to the problem
<vavoysh> DasEi: there are 2 different Alsa Mixers. which do i select? theres CA0106 and Intel ICH6
<Yeehaw_> I had a query with GCC option in Interpid, need some help over there
<adam7> EEoar: ok, cool :)
<EEoar> I did fdisk, mkfs.ext3 and when it didn't show up in Nautilus I thought I skipped a step somewhere... actually it doesn't show up no yet either
<eka> RivertRat : what??
<RiverRat> ecret: A mount option is noexec so make sure you don't use it (or fstab doesn't insert it for you)
<EEoar> nope, nevermind, there it is
<EEoar> w00t
<RiverRat> eka: I got the link but I missed the problem.
<EEoar> thanks... stupid mistake
<Yeehaw_> When I am compiling application I am getting these errors -- "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<jawnv6> iceblock, that's how HT is presented to the OS, as separate logical cores
<ecret> RiverRat: not sure what that means.
<adam7> EEoar: it won't show up in nautilus (AFAIK) unless it is mounted automatically, maybe someone in here knows how to fix that
<prince_jammys> i think it means a bad tab completion
<PAPI> i can ,t see my windows partition
<Yeehaw_> When I googled a bit I found that gcc, 6.1 onwards enables -fstack-protector
<gogeta> PAPI: lol cant see?
<EEoar> adam7: I added it to /etc/fstab to auto-mount... I got it now
<TimReichhart> hey guys can somebody point me the correct way to setup a streaming media server like for tv? and I want to use ubuntu for OS
<eka> RivertRat: the problem is i am unable install a happauge tv tuner card on lenovo laptop which has ubuntu 9.04 installed on it
<adam7> EEoar: awesome
<bastidrazor> !ntfs | PAPI
<ubottu> PAPI: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Yeehaw_> I tried disabling it with -fno-stack-protector/all but no luch
<gogeta> PAPI: boot windows if you just installed it needs to run chkdsk
<Yeehaw_> can any one help
<adam7> twig11: what version of ndiswrapper do you have?
<billing> brrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<prince_jammys> ecret: you're catching side traffic for other people whose nicks start with 'e' ;)
<gogeta> PAPI: when its done boot windows one last time then rebbot into ubuntu
<tt> l
<tt> join
<gogeta> PAPI: it should be visable from now on
<EEoar> adam7: Thanks... things worked out in the end, w00t
<twig11> adam7: 1.53-2
<ecret> prince_jammys: he he .  well im sure theres a .0001% that theire random suggestion is right :)
<vavoysh> DasEi: ok, it works. what about my graphics card?
<PAPI> i did it but no
<prince_jammys> ecret: your PATH issue is sorted out?
<EEoar> Man, the vid card in this box sucks!  :)
<twig11> adam7: I grabbed ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper-utils, and ndisgtk from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gogeta> PAPI: then boot windows open run type cmd type chkdsk c: /f
<ecret> prince_jammys, not yet.  I can't get it to let me access .sh' from other paths
<RiverRat> Is there anyway to have hibernate wake up with the screen locked?
<twig11> adam7: since the machine wasn't online
<DasEi> vavoysh: nice to hear, I'm becoming tired (second round, 6 am here); figure out exact model, then ask for drivers help again
<gogeta> PAPI: chkdsk c: /F
<gogeta> cap
<vavoysh> DasEi: exact model is ATI Raedon x550
<Yeehaw_> Can any one look into my query too :)
<PAPI> ok
<prince_jammys> ecret: when you open a terminal and 'echo "$PATH"', does it show up properly?
<gogeta> PAPI: iff it find a issue it will ask if you whant to run on next boot slect yes
<adam7> twig11: right, hm. Are you using 64bit or 32bit?
<twig11> adam7: 32
<wolf23> Anyone here use Deluge?
<gogeta> PAPI: then do what i said the first time
<ecret> prince_jammys: yjep. even ccopy pasted to make sure its typed right
<PAPI> ok
<gogeta> PAPI: i dirty flaged ntfs windows partation will not mount auto
<gogeta> a
<prince_jammys> ecret: so when you type 'shellscript' or whatever it's called, what happens?
<vavoysh> ok, does anyone else want to help me with installing the graphics driver for an ATI Raedon x550?
<ecret> prince_jammys: egg on my face. when I checked the path again it was wrong.
<prince_jammys> ;)
<ecret> prince_jammys thanks for the tip :<
 * prince_jammys eggs ecret
<gogeta> im acully bord lol
<ecret> i feel better now. i was close to pulling my hair out. thank you
<vavoysh> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gogeta> no quesstions today
<vavoysh> !graphic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic
<vavoysh> ><
<prince_jammys> !ati | vavoysh
<ubottu> vavoysh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vavoysh> prince_jammys, thank you
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<prince_jammys> mmm
<Lunik> /part
<ctmjr> eka, according to google you need to install firmware for your card here is a how to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-533528.html
<gogeta> vavoysh: heck with all the oss going on with ati cards unless you own a bledding edge card it should work out of the box
<EEoar> Hey, is there a server chan for Ubuntu?
<adam7> EEoar: #ubuntu-server
<prince_jammys> and there's #apache, should you have issues with that.
<cee_imuddh> _imuddh
<DasEi> vavoysh: if that all won't suit, vesa is the only chance (RV 370 chip),  though fglry could do
<bullgard4> How to configure the Nautilus layout so that it will alway open with the current settings? (At the moment it always opens with a too narrow column 'Name'.)
<vavoysh> thank you
<DasEi> vavoysh: fglrx*^
<gogeta> bullgard4: hit err save
<eka> ctmjr : thanks .. i will try that and update the result
<Apollo2366> Is sound recording very processor intensive?
<bullgard4> gogeta: I beg your pardon?
<gogeta> bullgard4: once you hit apply yur settings should not change bacm
<gogeta> back
<gogeta> bullgard4: look in aparence
<Yeehaw_> Any solution to gcc messages -- "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'"  while compiling applications/kernels
<MRBANX> Hi Everyone
<bullgard4> gogeta: What 'appearance' do you mean?
<gogeta> Yeehaw_: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Yeehaw_> gogeta: has done that
<gogeta> bullgard4: in prefs
<gogeta> bullgard4: im a custom build hear so i cant tell you the exact menu names
<evaro> how do I get/install ifort?
<gogeta> bullgard4: lxde builld
<echosystm> guys i really need help
<eka> ctmjr : the dmesg out put is ....http://pastebin.com/m6826850d
<echosystm> im using UNetbootin to make a ubuntu netinstall usb drive
<prince_jammys> Yeehaw_: google ubuntu "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'" jaunty  (or hardy, whatever) and you'll see some forum links
<gogeta> Yeehaw_: with that package the kernel should recompile fine
<quentusrex> ok, I've tried to boot a machine with ubuntu desktop 64 bit 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04
<quentusrex> but each and every time I get a black screen
<echosystm> it downloads a bunch of files, then extracts them and then does nothing
<quentusrex> Any body have any idea?
<echosystm> i end up with a usb drive with 15mb of stuff on it
<gogeta> quentusrex: do you support 64bit
<quentusrex> yes
<Yeehaw_> prince_jammys: I tried that, most of the suggestions are to give -fno-stack-protector
<gogeta> lol
<Yeehaw_> Thats not working in my case
<quentusrex> pentium D processor
<adam7> gogeta: it will say if the architecture is incorrect
<quentusrex> dual core 64-bit...
<prince_jammys> Yeehaw_: ok. worth a shot.
<gogeta> quentusrex: wrong
<eka> http://pastebin.com/m6826850d
<gogeta> quentusrex: pentum d is 32bit
<Yeehaw_> prince_jammys: tired it no luck
<Yeehaw_> s/tired/tried
<Yeehaw_> is it any GCC bug
<Yeehaw_> I am in Interpid
<gogeta> quentusrex: 64 but wasent untill the intel core
<eka> can anyone tell what are all problems in this output ..... http://pastebin.com/m6826850d
<quentusrex> gogeta: I'm looking at the proc and it says 64bit
<fuzzybunny69y> Guys i cannot figure out how to change the keyboard layout that is used by the Gnome Login window. It is stuck using the dvorak keyboard layout but everything else is set to use qwerty.
<quentusrex> in the bios
<gogeta> quentusrex: quentusrex it might support some calls but its 32
<adam7> gogeta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_D
<quentusrex> ok, thanks.
<adam7> quentusrex: it should work
<adam7> quentusrex: the Pentium D supports the x86-64 instruction set
<gogeta> adam7: i knoe my p4d even the best model is not 64
<bullgard4> gogeta: Thank you for commenting.
<MRBANX> Hi everyone
<prince_jammys> howdy.
<iceblock> conky shows 8 cores on my system.......mauhahahahaha i love HT
<MRBANX> looking for some Radeon 9000  low resolution mode problems
<gogeta> adam7: its like the atom n270 it 64bit based but is 32
<adam7> quentusrex: are you using a CD to boot?
<MRBANX> err help on the problem
<^paradox^> im in need of help with firefox. when i open it up it comes up fullscreen with no minimize, maximize or close buttons. how do i fix this?
<adam7> gogeta: how can it be "64bit based"?
<adam7> gogeta: wikipedia clearly states that it supports the x86-64 instruction set
<gogeta> adam7: its weard i knoe
<ctmjr> eka, did you unplug it and plug it back in ?
<prince_jammys> !fixres | MRBANX : Worth looking at this for starters.
<ubottu> MRBANX : Worth looking at this for starters.: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<quentusrex> adam7 yes I'm using a cd to boot
<iceblock> adam7: download and install moblin
<eka> ctmjr : no
<fuzzybunny69y> ^paradox^, I think if you hit F11 it will switch it in and out of full screen mode
<gogeta> adam7: they based it of a 64bit set
<eka> ctmjr: do i have to do it?
<adam7> quentusrex: check the CD, or use a USB key if possible. the casue of most problems is a bad CD
<MRBANX> great thansk prince jammy ill take a look
<^paradox^> i tried that, didnt work
<quentusrex> I've burn each one twice...
<ctmjr> eka, try that then paste dmesg | tail thanks
<gogeta> adam7: but there not true 64bit
<adam7> gogeta: you can't base a 32bit CPU off of a 64bit one, 64bit is baed on 32bit
<velcroshooz> Pentium 'D' is the newer version, they are basically underclocked core duo's, and yes they support 64 bits
<fuzzybunny69y> ^paradox^, or press alt+space to bring up the window menu and unmaximize it
<adam7> quentusrex: do you have a USB key?
<gogeta> adam7: thats what intel did dont ask me
<quentusrex> yes, and I've tried that too..
<adam7> gogeta: can you find me a link?
<^paradox^> well let me bring it up and try that brb
<gogeta> velcroshooz: they do not annd there not underclocked
<quentusrex> usb key has the same effect
<quentusrex> Is there any way to get debug info?
<gogeta> velcroshooz: p4d goes up to 3.2 gigherts
<quentusrex> with boot options or something?
<adam7> quentusrex: hm... do you have any extra USB devices plugged in?
<quentusrex> adam7 no
<adam7> quentusrex: does the CD check that you can choose when you boot from the CD work?
<gogeta> i knoe there is no p4d 64
<quentusrex> it passes the cd check.
<adam7> gogeta: do you have a link?
<iceblock> lol my 'Windows Experience is "7.1"' hahahahaha <----whats does that actually mean?
<iceblock> whoops sorry wrong channel
<adam7> quentusrex: hm, what kind of computer is it?
<eka> ctmjr : http://pastebin.com/m1d46cb3c
<darwinwj> anyone have any simple advice for a newby trying to network an 8.10 intrepid with an xp machine?
<gogeta> adam7: i have a real p4d i knoe the chipset
<adam7> gogeta: I have a Wikipedia article and personal experience that says Pentium Ds are 64bit.
<altavatar> Hello, one of my linuxraid raid arrays failed after a recent kernel upgrade to 2.6.28-13 from -11. $ cat /proc/mdstat gives: md_d4 : inactive sde1[1](S) ... This should actually be active, and it should be picking up sdd1 too. When I boot the -11 kernel, only 1of2 raid partitions gets picked up, but at least i can make it active and re-add the other drive. (Note that this is linux software raid)
<quentusrex> dell dimension 9150
<maxagaz> how to check wether a port is open or not ?
<gogeta> adam7: clflush size	: 64
<gogeta> adam7: from my 32bit atom
<^paradox^> fuzzybunny69y: didnt work. still cant get buttons back
<gogeta> adam7: its not a 64 bit
<adam7> gogeta: I have no idea what that is.
<adam7> gogeta: check the instruction sets on your Atom and see if there is an x86-64 set
<gogeta> adam7: thats cat /proc/cpuinfo
<velcroshooz> gogeta: http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/pentium_d.htm Notice 'intel 64'
<olimones> Hello, everyone. I use Kubuntu and want to go back tu ubuntu without reinstall it can I? can anyone help me?
<MRBANX> I have a fresh install of Jaunty. i think the driver isnt correct for my Radeon 9000, before splash screen i get :"Running in low resolution mode" and no matter what option i pick , each time i have to choose the "run just this session in low res"
<^paradox^> when firefox comes up it covers both top and bottom panels
<gogeta> adam7: clflush is supposed to say if its 32 or 64
<gogeta> adam7: it might support some 64 bit it is not a true 64bit
<fuzzybunny69y> ^paradox^, hmmm I had a similar issue and that is what i had to do to fix it
<adam7> gogeta: it can't support some 64bit
<adam7> it's either all or nothign
<gogeta> adam7: my n270 does and its a 32 bit
<adam7> quentusrex: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingUbuntuOnADellDimension9150
<adam7> gogeta: if I have 64MB of ram, does that make my CPU 64bit?
<gogeta> adam7: no
<velcroshooz> gogeta: i just gave you the intel link on the pentium d processor spec, they all support 64, end of story
<^paradox^> i cant work like this, ive got to get it fixed
<MRBANX> driver being used: zserver-xorg-video-radeon, is this the right one for Radeon 9000 ?
<adam7> velcroshooz: I think we should just give up.
<gogeta> velcroshooz: beleve what you whant i have a real d and a atom n270 there not 64
<quentusrex> adam7 I have not see that yet.
<quentusrex> I'll read it.
<velcroshooz> adam7: yeah. im pretty sure i believe intel.com
<velcroshooz> gogeta: intel.com is lying about thier own processors?
<LargePrime> hello all.  how do I run a script from the command line?
<adam7> velcroshooz: so do I, and wikpedia says so also, and I've booted it on a Pentium D before.
<LargePrime> from terminal sorry
<fuzzybunny69y> ^paradox^, when I had the problem the titlebar was just getting stuck under the gnome panel
<[R]> LargePrime: you just type the name of it
<gogeta> velcroshooz: when dont they
<velcroshooz> adam7: yeah. pointless to argue
<[R]> LargePrime: including the path to it
<sleepy_cat> how to enable rar support for package manager..
<velcroshooz> gogeta: LOL whatever. im done.
<[R]> sleepy_cat: rar support? huh?
<sleepy_cat> sudo apt-get install unrar ? an i correct
<rogst> MRBANX: I dont have a Radeon card so Im not sure but there is a xserver-xorg-video-ati driver, have you tried that one ?
<^paradox^> maybe if i show u. let me screenshot it
<sleepy_cat> yeah rar files
<fuzzybunny69y> ^paradox^, what if you go into the alt+space window menu and resize the window
<[R]> sleepy_cat: the package manager doenst use rar...
<sleepy_cat> ahaan
<MRBANX> i havent, i read from ATi's site that my card is too old for the ATI driver..
<sleepy_cat> then whats the alternative
<MRBANX> i ll try that now
<[R]> sleepy_cat: huh?
<gogeta> velcroshooz: my atam even has the 64 bit lm flage and its not 64
<sleepy_cat> i got a rar file i want to unrar it.. so i can get the contents ... but package manager (default) does not allow me to do so,.. so how to unrar the rar file
<[R]> sleepy_cat: what does the package manager have anything to do with extracting files?
<eka> ctmjr : http://pastebin.com/m1d46cb3c
<eka> http://pastebin.com/m1d46cb3c
<MikeJc> join #linux
<^paradox^> resize wont do anything. tried it
<eka> join #linux
<sleepy_cat> [R]: i am not sure whether its the package manager.. but when u double click on the rared/tared file it opens up in something
<sleepy_cat> that is unable to unrar
<gogeta> ok back to the guy with the p4d you still hear
<[R]> sleepy_cat: because you didnt install unrar
<^paradox^> brb im gonna put it on the image thing
<sleepy_cat> i have lost the name
<[R]> sleepy_cat: its called file-roller
<adam7> gogeta: what series Atom do you have?
<sleepy_cat> so sudo apt-get install unrar
<adam7> some Atoms are 64bit
<gogeta> n270
<[R]> sleepy_cat: how do you install anyting?
<sleepy_cat> so sudo apt-get install unrar
<twig11> Guys! Guys! I'm online! It's working! Now please will some wireless-savvy geek take a look at this and let me know if there's something else I have to do to make sure it runs when I reboot.
<gogeta> 32bit
<sleepy_cat> am i correct
<adam7> twig11: what did you do?
<gogeta> yet has all 64 flages
<twig11> adam7: http://pastebin.com/m3cb6a0eb
<Apollo2366> So, my friend wants to use his laptop to record his band. So my question is how does the cpu affect sound recording?
<gogeta> only lshw shows it as 32
<s0|> hello, I am wondering what repo I need to added to apt-sources to get postgres8.4
<sleepy_cat> [R]: ??
<gogeta> twig11: hey ever fix your wireless
<[R]> sleepy_cat: what?
<sleepy_cat> am i correct
<sleepy_cat> sudo apt-get install unrar
<ctmjr> eka, still here sorry trying to find out why it is not being recognized try this and see if you get any errors sudo modbprobe em28xx then sudo modinfo em28xx
<darwinwj> night all, next time
<^paradox^> back
<twig11> gogeta: like just now! after all these hours and my wife thinking I'm neglecting her and everything. Here's what I did. http://pastebin.com/m3cb6a0eb
<[R]> sleepy_cat: if you dont know how to install things... you really should read the ubuntu documentation
<adam7> twig11: if you run those commands in that order every time, it should work
<gogeta> to the p4d owner type sudo lshw if linux and scroll up to cpu and look for width 32 or 64 and you will truly knoe your cpu type
<sleepy_cat> i know how to install things.. but i am not sure about unrar.. is that correct
<sleepy_cat> rest is right for sure
<[R]> sleepy_cat: well there is one wy to find out...
<poven> hi guys, the nvidia-settings manager means my second monitor is a crt. so the rate is 85hz. how can i change this to a tft rate?
<LargePrime> [R]: in terminal if i cd to the dir, I cannot run the script with sudo scriptname   ?
<adam7> LargePrime: sudo ./scriptname will work
<[R]> LargePrime: if you are in the directory, you have to do ./blah
<twig11> adam7: yeah, but is there any way to get network-manager to automatically connect on reboot?
<prince_jammys> sleepy_cat: sudo apt-get install unrar  looks fine
<prince_jammys> if that's what you're asking
<LargePrime> sudo "./" + scriptname?
<sleepy_cat> ok
<sleepy_cat> thanks prince_jammys
<adam7> twig11: only way to find out is to reboot :P but I don't know. As I said, ndiswrapper is not the best wireless driver around
<LargePrime> [R]: adam7 k
<eka> ctnjr : the output is ..... http://pastebin.com/d264c6fd9
<gogeta> twig11: so dchlient wwas locked up all that time
<Double_Kill2> can someone help me? i'm on ubuntu 8.04, all of my videos that i watch have a blue/green tint to them.
<^paradox^> ok heres what my screen looks like when firefox is acting up http://imagebin.org/55852
<twig11> gogeta: I don't know. what do you think was my problem?
<adam7> ^paradox^: what's wrong with that?
<gogeta> twig11: dchlient well now thats its fixed wifi radar should work fine
<twig11> gogeta: I'd be very grateful for a little light on what I did wrong because I'm not absolutely sure even right now what really changed.
<gogeta> twig11: or you can make a script
<^paradox^> i was able to fix this before by shutting down my pc, but now that wont work
<adam7> ^paradox^: what's wrong with that screenshot?
<twig11> gogeta: I don't know how to make scripts. and do I have to uninstall network-manager to install wifi radar?
<Veratyr99> im running 8.04 server, trying to figure out if my raid controller is configured correctly.  how can i list the hard drives availible to the server in command line?
<joustin> j
<bullgard4> How to configure the Nautilus layout so that it will alway open with the current settings? (At the moment it always opens with a too narrow column 'Name'.)
<^paradox^> adam7: how do i get my minimize, maximize, quit buttons back?
<agruman> heya, i have 2 dvd drives and would like to change which gets used as default, as of now its the old one
<adam7> ^paradox^: press f11
<twig11> gogeta:  sudo aptitude install wifi-radar ?
<gogeta> twig11: did you change your driver
<twig11> gogeta: no, exact same files
<velcroshooz> Running jaunty 64, 185 nvidia 64 driver, trying to get Quake 4 to run, getting this error - http://pastebin.com/m153f9d96 direct rendering is on, Open Arena and other games work fine. Have dug around and it may be that might 32 bit compatibilty layer for the nvidia driver is not linked correctly/isnt installed where Quake is looking. Anyone have any ideas?
<s0|> hello, I am wondering what repo I need to added to apt-sources to get postgresql 8.4 as only older version show up in apt-
<gogeta> twig11: i think dchlient -r wlan0 freed it up
<^paradox^> it worked, but i had to do it a couple of times
<Double_Kill2> can someone help me? all my videos have a blue tint to them?
<twig11> gogeta: kevdog told me about that and I had tried it loads of times before without success.
<jasonmchristos> Double_Kill2: what videos
<adam7> gogeta: rebooting should have freed the dhcp lease
<losher> Double_Kill2: usually there's a way to adjust the color balance. What player do you use?
<prince_jammys> Double_Kill2: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484515
<^paradox^> adam7: is there a way to stop it from coming up like that when i open firefox?
<gogeta> adam7: true but look at his poastbin
<LargePrime> [R]: why would a compile make a Post script image of my task bar?
<adam7> ^paradox^: yeah, but I've forgotten what it was, one second
<gogeta> adam7: things didnt respond untill he did
<Double_Kill2> i use the movie player
<Double_Kill2> that is on ubuntu
<iceblock> how long till 9.10 gets released
<adam7> ^paradox^: once you press f11, then resize the window to something smaller
<jakerue> ok I may well be retarded but what is happening with inetd here?  I am trying to set up Samba and put in SWAT which notified me that smbd and nmbd were not running....did some edits and was able to edit  /etc/inetd.conf but now cannot start it....what gives?
<^paradox^> adam7: thanks for ur help u too fuzzybunny69y
<[R]> LargePrime: huh?
<ctmjr> eka, ok sorry it should have been modprobe but it is loaded anyway and you installed the firmware correct?
<gogeta> twig11: what dhclient not relesing leases
<Double_Kill2> prince_jammys, thank you i will check that out sounds just like me
<joustin> 9.10 should be october
<jakerue> getting sudo: /etc/init.d/inetd: command not found
<LargePrime> [R]: when I ran the compile, it created a ps file in the dir named os, it is a image of my task bar (what is the ubuntu name for the task bar)
<LargePrime> [R]: it is globulation 2
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu dosent use inetd or xinetd by default. ive not tried swat.. since i Hate swat. :)
<twig11> gogeta: what do you mean?
<[R]> LargePrime: huh?
<[R]> LargePrime: what are you talking about?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<iceblock> i miss my amiga 500 :(
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nztal> anyone know how to configure the backspace key on a apple wireless keyboard to instead of functioning like a delete key, to act like an actual backspace key ?
<Dr_Willis> nztal:  at one time there was a whole howto called the  'backspace - delete howto'
<losher> jakerue: I thought it was called xinetd in Ubuntu...
<jasonmchristos> is ubuntu the best linux distro?
<Dr_Willis> theres some key binding commands to remap the 2
<LargePrime> [R]: I ran a script to do a compile of globulation 2, it created a image of my task bar in the directory
<Besogon> I've updated my 8.10 to 9.04 and it sseems that "notification-properties" works not right. When I change place for notification, notification place remains the same. Any idea?
<nztal> thank you Dr_Willis
<gogeta> twig11: looks likes thats working great now with you manuly removing the lease
<losher> jasonmchristos: best for what?
<joustin> best for beginner maybe
<jasonmchristos> losher: all around
<gogeta> twig11: if you need you can make a script so you dont need to keep typing all that
<^paradox^> ok i did that and when i closed and reopened firefox it didnt open the way it showed in that screenshot
<[R]> LargePrime: sounds like a stupid script
<losher> jasonmchristos: yes, it's the best. Now stop worrying about it...
<jasonmchristos> ha ha, so what is the best for security?
<gogeta> twig11: if text is thee only way for your card to work right
<^paradox^> adam7: one more question
<adam7> ^paradox^: ok...
<iceblock> i need to roll another joint
<MRBANX> ohhhh joints are great!
<MRBANX> :0
<jasonmchristos> iceblock: that is offtopic
<Reitz> hello
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  theres secure.. then theres paranoid secure.. then thers so secure you have to do a backflip to even login secure...
<ctmjr> eka, i found this make sure that is your card  and if it is follow the how to it says you need a differnet driver http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick
<shawanda> just learning ubuntu and is trying to login as root, but dont know how
<Reitz> is there any way to run a virtual system in ubuntu?
<joustin> i wonder if ubuntu will follow moblin and have x run as the logged in user
<adam7> jasonmchristos: a default Ubuntu install has no ports open by default
<Besogon> Does anybody know thomething about "notification-properties"?
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  ubuntu is a good mixx of secure . but not so locked down its  a pain. :)
<losher> jasonmchristos: actually, openbsd is said to be 'best' for security....
<adam7> shawanda: sudo -i
<jasonmchristos> losher: interesting thanks
<^paradox^> adam7: i was looking at some manga sites that had popups that went full screen just like that. could any of those have done that to firefox?
<shawanda> where do I go to put in sudo
<adam7> ^paradox^: Not sure, but doubt it
<adam7> shawanda: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Double_Kill2> prince_jammys, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<prince_jammys> ^paradox^: yes, i've experienced that.
<jasonmchristos> Dr_Willis: i keep having connections i dont know about like washington dc
<prince_jammys> Double_Kill2: welcome
<shawanda> thanks
<jasonmchristos> Dr_Willis: i think i am bieng watched
<twig11> gogeta: adam7: I did one other thing just before I cycled the interface with dhclient -r wlan0. following these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper) I entered in /etc/network/interfaces the lines that you see here http://pastebin.com/d879b05b After the change as shown in pastebin, I think was the first time it kept the essid and connected.
<adam7> jasonmchristos: the best form of security is to unplug your computer :P
<^paradox^> adam7:what would cause it because id certainly never set it that way on purpose?
<losher> jasonmchristos: go back on your meds
<shawanda> goodnight
<adam7> Paraselene_: not sure what causes it, sorry :(
<prince_jammys> ^paradox^: those sites make that happen on purpose, so that the popups are difficult to close.
<iceblock> why does top cmd work in windows 7 powershell
<agruman> what application creates the /dev/dvd symlink?
<Sephy> Is there a .ogm player for linux?
<^paradox^> is there any way to prevent it? i mean to prevent it from getting like this http://imagebin.org/55852
<Sephy> Ubuntu actually
<jasonmchristos> adam7: losher: thanks but i would rather not
<smashbox> WINDOWS 7 IS SOOOO MUCH BETTER
<adam7> !ot > smashbox
<ubottu> smashbox, please see my private message
<smashbox> I got yelled at.. =( ... cya guys
<adam7> jasonmchristos: well, Ubuntu is much more secure by default then Windows
<^paradox^> i read manga online all the time
<prince_jammys> Sephy: have you tried vlc?
<johnf1> anyone noticed anything strange with the system load on karmic?
<jasonmchristos> adam7: what is a good firewall
<adam7> jasonmchristos: you don't need one
<twig11> gogeta: I'm totally intimidated at the thought of writing a script. I have no experience, so getting it working would probably take me hours and hours.  Is it easier than I think?
<adam7> !firewall | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<johnf1> I have processes eating 90% cpu, the laptop feels sluggish but my load is mestiriously 0.00
<bambu> hi. what are the pros and cons of using wine?
<gogeta> twig11: lol its easy ill make it if you wish
<snarkster> i have 64 bit ubuntu installed is there anyway to be able to run 32bit apps?
<[R]> bambu: the pros are you can run windows programs
<losher> jasonmchristos: actually, for home use, a NAT router is a good precaution to have between you and the internet
<Dr_Willis> bambu:  whenit works - its good.. when it dont.. well.. it dont...
<ctmjr> !karmic | johnf1
<ubottu> johnf1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Veratyr99> throw it out a window, it will either get the point to go faster or die
<[R]> bambu: the cons are you are running windows programs
<twig11> gogeta: YAY!
<Veratyr99> wrong window
<jasonmchristos> adam7: apparently i do when washington dc is connected to my computer at all times
<Sephy> Is there a player that will play .ogm video files?
<Sephy> I cannot seem to get them to paly
<johnf1> ahh thanks
<prince_jammys> Sephy: try vlc
<Dr_Willis> Sephy:   i play them all the time in vlc/xine/gmplayer
<PhantomSV> wats normal transfer rate for cut and paste files from ubuntu to a windows partition?
<adam7> jasonmchristos: and how do you know this?
<Sephy> thank you Dr_Willis
<bambu> is there a significant performance decrease when using wine?
<twig11> gogeta: in other words YES I wish you to make me a script if you are really that generous.
<[R]> bambu: decrase in what?
<Dr_Willis> bambu:  its not windows.. so of course there can be.
<jasonmchristos> adam7: command line netstat
<Bookman> Is there an open source program that schedules physical resources?  Like machinery in a production line?
<jakerue> losher I think it is but the only howto I could find for getting nmbd and smbd running are through inetd
<Dr_Willis> bambu:  ive seen windows programs run fsater in wine (sucked when a game ran at 2x normal speed)
<bambu> k thx
<^paradox^> i know this problem may seem insignificant, but lol i consider a title bar to be necessary
<bullgard4> What is a 'Xapian index'? As in Synaptic: "update-apt-xapian-index"
<jasonmchristos> adam7: i actually did disconnect the computer its not this one
<Dr_Willis> bambu:  it all depends on the windows app.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | bambu
<ubottu> bambu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<twig11> gogeta:  While you're doing it, can I be fairly sure that sudo aptitude install wifi-radar won't cause me to lose all the ground I've gained so far?
<adam7> jasonmchristos: netstat also shows outgoing commands
<twig11> gogeta: and is it wifi-radar?
<sleepy_cat> how to read a .chm document in Ubuntu 9.04 I tied opening with Document Viewer but it says missing application/octet
<jasonmchristos> Adam7: so...
<^paradox^> oh its only ff thats doing it. none of my other apps are acting up
<eka> ctmjr : i installed the firmware ......... dmesg output after unplugging and plugging in the tuner card is ..... http://pastebin.com/d7c2d857
<e-frame> hey, can it be done this way? about delay-pools. http://paste.lisp.org/display/83560
<losher> jakerue: that's odd. I never run smbd through (x)inetd. I just install it & configure /etc/samba/smb.conf
<adam7> jasonmchristos: can I see your netstat output?
<jasonmchristos> let me find it
<Dr_Willis> these docs show how to enable swat ->   Ive neer had to run smbd with xinetd either.
<jasonmchristos> pm me
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<jakerue> losher: what I am reading says Samba needs smnd and nmbd to work and they are not running.....
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: apparently, xapian is a library used for applications' searching and indexing.
<gogeta> twig11: a gui for connecting
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  you did install the samba service/package?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  try 'sudo service samba restart'
<adam7> !pastebin | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<novato> hoooo fuck
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: Thank you for commenting.
<snarkster> so there is no library that will allow me to run 32 i386 apps on my amd64bit platform?
<jakerue> Dr.Willis I can get to SWAT, it's SWAT that tells me smbd and nmbd are not running.  I'll have a go at the link you gave and be back
<twig11> gogeta: I understand that. Is it going to want to kick network-manager off my system?
<Gnimsh> hey ubuntu
<losher> jakerue: understood. Once installed, and /etc/samba/smb.conf is configure (correctly!) then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart will start the daemons. No need to involve (x)inetd
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  could be swat is confused.
<losher> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ctmjr> eka, did you get a chance to look at this guide i am out of ideas http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick
<^paradox^> i guess f11 plus resizing is the only i can do for now if it starts acting up again. if yall remember something though on how to prevent it how `bout shoot me an email iceman3@charter.net
<e-frame> no answer from anyone in #squid , can it be done this way? about delay-pools. http://paste.lisp.org/display/83560
<Gnimsh> I just noticed this weird thing...when I go to system>preferences>sound and choose the sound tab, and uncheck "play alerts and sound effects" my bluetooth icon also disappears.  The light stays on but the icon goes away.
<Gnimsh> in Jaunty
<Gnimsh> does this happen w/ anyone else?
<jasonmchristos> adam7: its not there anymore
<eka> ctmjr : yes i am looking at it now i will update u on the results
<velcroshooz> Running jaunty 64, 185 nvidia 64 driver, trying to get Quake 4 to run, getting this error - http://pastebin.com/m153f9d96 direct rendering is on, Open Arena and other games work fine. Have dug around and it may be that my 32 bit compatibilty layer for the nvidia driver is not linked correctly/isnt installed where Quake is looking. Anyone have any ideas?
<^paradox^> i gotta few errands to run so im out. thanks all of you very much for your help :-)
<jasonmchristos> adam7: so firestarter is good?
<adam7> jasonmchristos: are you running a server?
<prince_jammys> ^paradox^: all i ever found was workarounds like what you did. best to stay away from those sites.
<ctmjr> eka, ok i have to go it is 1 am here good luck
<novato> hello help ubunut 8.10 googleearth parpadea mucho
<jasonmchristos> adam7: what do you mean by server its ubuntu desktop os
<eka> ctmjr : we will meet next time you are really help ful thank you
<adam7> jasonmchristos: if you haven't instaled any additional packages, you don't need firestarted
<jasonmchristos> Adam7 i install all kinds of things
<jasonmchristos> adam7: who only uses the default programs
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  the guide at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat  seems to worked.. i idd enter my 'user' name and password. i have not enabled root.. lets see if i can actually config it.
<cxamer> If I have Ubuntu 9.04 minimal, Can I install kde-desktop?
<adam7> jasonmchristos: do you have a wireless router?
<[R]> cxamer: you cna install anyting yo uwant
<jakerue> losher, Dr_Willis, did both your recommends, went back to SWAT....neither service is running
<novato> help cairo dock in ubuntu 8.10 parpadea mucho y se ve con un fond black
<jasonmchristos> why does ean complain about ubuntu saying that it is not free software
<jasonmchristos> adam7: yes why
<adam7> jasonmchristos: does it use NAT?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  it says they are running here. You did 'sudo apt-get install samba' yes?
<novato> hoooo my god
<adam7> jasonmchristos: if so, it is *very* unlikely that anyone is connected to your computer
<jasonmchristos> adam7: yes, but i dont like nat
<novato> ubuntu is terreble
<adam7> jasonmchristos: so you enabled dmz to your computer?
<jasonmchristos> adam7: i think there are trojans in the ubuntu community maintained software
<jakerue> Dr.Willis I already have Samba running....I can get to localhost:991
<Gnimsh> jasonmchristos, I think that's ridiculous.
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: I think you're being silly right now.
<jasonmchristos> adam7: i have used dmz but like i said i took the whole thing offline i was bieng watched
<bastidrazor> troll
<adam7> bastidrazor: yep
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  well i get there.. but i logged in as my user.. i cant change any configs,, other then my password.
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  cant fiture out how to log out so i can login as root. :0
<jasonmchristos> i say i think its a trojan because i searched the thing in ubuntu forums
<jasonmchristos> and someone else had the same unexplained connection
<jakerue> Dr.Willis you get where?  to the SWAT page?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  yes. its working
<jakerue> right and under status what does it say?
<jasonmchristos> is firestarter a good firewall or not?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  says they are all running.
<jakerue> you have to chmod smb.conf to get rights to config
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Can you post the link?  I caught the end of the discussion.
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  its  iptables frontend/gui - its a decent tool.
<jakerue> Dr_Willis....under mine it says version:3.3.2smbd:not running  nmbd:not running  winbindd:running
<adam7> mobi-sheep/ Dr_Willis: troll warning
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  i did do a 'no no ' and just now enabled the root password - so i could actually do some config stuff with swat. thats proberly why its not instlled by default
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: i will try and look for it again i took the whole system down all i can remember was that it was some washington dc connection
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  all i did was install samba , then followed that guide .  swat is the only thing getting strted by xinted
<gogeta> twig11: tested it on my own card
<ibrar> I am using wvdial to connect to internet but failed to and getting garbage data ?
<twig11> gogeta: great!
<jakerue> Dr_willis hmmmmm....well dunno....I have been having problems with sharing printers and browsing workgroups so I am looking deep into samba to get it working.....
<angel_> I have a server + multiple clients , a router , switch , and multiple access points  which share the internet , I wanna install ubuntu and windows operating systems over clients, but I want every client to load the session via the server, what you suggest me?
<asxsax_> is there any way to start the "terminator (multi terminal)" with two terminals?
<Bookman> Is there an open source program that schedules physical resources?  Like machinery in a production line?
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: i think it was trusted.lostinthe but i know it had lostinthe in the address
<twig11> gogeta: can you send it on over?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  you mean 'nautilus' browsing samba shares/workgroups? or  havingissues mountingthem
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: How do you determine that it was something in Washington DC?  It could be the mirror you're connecting to for package update/upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  ive had big issues with the gnome file manager 'browsing' smb servers.. i often have to just enter the full path to the server/share the first thme.. then it starts workiong
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  but i can mount the shares just fine.
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: there was more than one i just remember that one was from wash dc
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: so do you think firestarter will fix the problem?
<iceblock> pizza!!!
<jakerue> Dr_Willis - nautilus, I can't see any of the XP machine in my network or share printers....trying to see if it was Samba
<evaro> how do i join a new channel?
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: Do you use openssh-server?
<joustin> use /join
<Pubu> . /join #whatever
<joustin> then the channel name
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: no but i was thinking about it
<joustin> ^
<lasehopesinyouu> ./j #l;waberlejr
<Pubu> yee
<twig11> gogeta: You there?
<lasehopesinyouu> how do i get google talk on here
<lasehopesinyouu> and can i play games such as counter strike
<evaro> thanks!
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: I'm thinking you're taking the route of Occam's razor.
 * lasehopesinyouu slaps mobi-sheep around a bit with a large trout
<pup> lasehopesinyouu: have u used pidgin?
<lasehopesinyouu> for aim
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: whats that
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  well good luck.its bed time for me,
<jakerue> Dr_Willis also curious if Samba can be in more than one workgroup...haven't found anything definitive on that
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam%27s_razor
<Gnimsh> lasehopesinyouu, install wine
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  thats somthingive never done.. try reading the books in the 'samba-doc' package perhaps.
<lasehopesinyouu> i have it
<lasehopesinyouu> lol
<Gnimsh> then install your games
<lasehopesinyouu> ok
<Dr_Willis> night...
<jakerue> Dr_Willis sure thanks.....may just uninstall and restart.  Thanks agin
<jakerue> night
<pup> Gnimsh: i haven't been able to use googletalk with wine
<Gnimsh> also try virtualbox 3
<Gnimsh> i don't use gtalk but in pidgin
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: how was i referring to this?
<Gnimsh> pidgin oughta be enough for anyone! :p
<pup> Gnimsh: i agree!
<bullgard4> What is a 'Xapian index'? As in Synaptic: "update-apt-xapian-index"
<e-frame> talkin about pidgin, guifications fails here when adding new themes
<e-frame> new added themes not seen in theme list
<Pubu> anyone good with cams on ubunutu?
<Gnimsh> i don't use pidgin themes
<pup> the original pidgin is pretty as is
<e-frame> Gnimsh: not pidgin themes, but pidgin guification themes
<bullgard4> Pubu: Please put in this channel a more specific question.
<losher> bullgard4: http://www.enricozini.org/sw/apt-xapian-index/    No idea what it means though
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: For example, you're claiming that somebody in Washington DC is hacking your computer without evidence.  You can't supply us with any information.  You have no hard evidence but you're acting on your paranoid unconditionally. When in reality, it could be simple as mirror or the same website you frequent often.
<Pubu> ok, what is the first thing i need to do to get Ubuntu to recognize my cam?
<e-frame> Pubu: try cheese
<Gnimsh> webcam?
<adam7> mobi-sheep: and he has a wireless router with NAT enabled, which is an excellent incoming firewall...
<Gnimsh> digicam?
<pup> Pubu: i did not have to do anything, just plugged it in and it was detected!
<jasonmchristos> mobi-sheep: i saw the connection ok, why does this group try so hard to convince people not to use firewalls
<lasehopesinyouu> oh true
<lasehopesinyouu> it has both on there
<pup> Pubu: mine is a Canon digicam
<Pubu> i have a creative , hp, and another
<Pubu> its a webcam, not digital camera
<lasehopesinyouu> anyone ever try steam
<click> what is a shortcut to minimize all windows and go to desktop?
<mobi-sheep> jasonmchristos: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security   Meanwhile, I'll find you a good firewall tutorial.
<Pubu> cheese does not let me see the video
<Gnimsh> well that's not fair, it didn't detect my canon at all
<Gnimsh> exchanged it for a nokia
<e-frame> click ctrl+d
<pup> click: it's customizable
<M|mode[sz]> et
<Pubu> no camera found
<e-frame> click ctrl+alt+d I think
<angel_> I wanna build up a pc pool lab for students and I need to have full control over clients, could you please share your ideas , what do I need to consider for this?
<jasonmchristos> does anyone know why ian of debian said that ubuntu is not meeting free software requirements?
<brodymcd> hi all - wireless problem in 9.04 - install was great, Broadcom in my dell lappy perfect right away... now I can't get on wireless at all, even though I have an eeepc (on which I am typing now) 6 inches away and on NO PROBLEM
<s0|> anyone here good with sed? I have a file with ip addresses followed by some counts in CSV notation, I want to strip the last octet but sed 's/\.[0-9]{1,3}\,/,/' isn't striping the last octet
<Gnimsh> I thought cheese was for webcams?
<Pubu> yes it just says  no camera found
<Gnimsh> so the proximity of the eeepc dictates wifi connectivity? :p
<Gnimsh> maybe you can't make videos through your computer
<bullgard4> losher: I am sorry. Your link is of no help: I found the same text in 3 other documents. One writer copies the text from another one. No original work. No explanation. --  Sorry.
<prince_jammys> jasonmchristos: he has a blog. check there.
<lasehopesinyouu> how do i get a weather widget
<Gnimsh> brodymcd, you should download madwifi and install that
<Gnimsh> it usually makes broadcom work
<message144> Is there a way to get sound in Firefox on 9.04? I have tried evry solution i could find on Google, but nothing seems to work
<prince_jammys> jasonmchristos: ianmurdock.com
<click> e-frame, thanks
<Horwitz1> Got networking problems, but they don't seem to just involve wireless.
<jasonmchristos> prince_jammys: ok thanks i just thought maybe someone knew of tops
<lasehopesinyouu> and change the look of my bars on top and the bottom of the screen
<Gnimsh> lasehopesinyouu, for the widget, install screenlets
<brodymcd> gnimsh - where to get madwifi? I ask because I will have to take lappy away to wired place, then come back and thank you when it works! :)
<Horwitz1> I plugged an Ethernet cable into my laptop and the modem, which has always worked before, but not now.
<glitsj16> message144: what plugins have you installed in firefox?
<Gnimsh> google it
<losher> angel_: I think the best setup is to netboot them from a server so any local changes can be wiped out with a reboot. Otherwise they'll end up full of porn & god knows what else...
<e-frame> click: customize your keyboard shortcuts in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<lasehopesinyouu> what about themes
<prince_jammys> jasonmchristos: probably because non-free drivers come bundled with ubuntu, is my guess.
<Gnimsh> lasehopesinyouu: system>preferences>appearance
<Pubu> do i need to restart ubuntu in order for it to detect a cam/camera?
<losher> bullgard4: sorry, but it's clearly debian related. Maybe you can ask on #debian?
<Gnimsh> www.gnome-look.org for more themes
<message144> glitsj16: I installed the flash plugin which didnt work.. Then i tried gnash with mplayer plugin and gstreamer
<wrb123> hello!
<Gnimsh> message144, go to adobe's homepage and download flash for ubuntu 8.04+
<Gnimsh> hoping you have 32 bit
<lasehopesinyouu> for screnlets do i download the source/
<Gnimsh> no
<bullgard4> losher: It has implications to ubuntu, too. I will give it a try in #debian. --  Thank you.
<Gnimsh> what ubuntu are you running?
<message144> Gnimsh: Yes I did that
<wrb123> i just installed ubuntu 9 desktop version and i would like to say it's really awesome and so much better than when i tried to install 8 server edition and got frustrated setting up the networking.. good work linuxers
<duvnell> I just installed an old PCI sound card and booted up.. it wasn't recognized, but is listed in dmesg in the boot messages... is there some tool I need to run to make it figure out which module to load to create the alsa device?
<message144> Gnimsh: 9.04
<message144> Gnimsh: although its not just flash. No sound is working at all in FF
<Horwitz1> To be COMPLETELY honest, I'm not even sure it's an Ubuntu problem -- I switched over to Vista and it couldn't connect to the Internet. Just the house network. And I don't think either of the other computers are having problems.
<message144> Gnimsh: ogg isnt working either
<Gnimsh> lasehopesinyouu, screenlets can be installed from synaptic
<glitsj16> message144: well, in any case, make sure you only have one flash related plugin active, odd that flashplugin-installer didn't work though ... any informative error messages when you run firefox from terminal?
<Gnimsh> alternatively you can add a weather widget to your panels
<Gnimsh> just right click and search
<losher> duvnell: you may need a driver. I would try googling the card model number + ubuntu & see what turns up...
<Gnimsh> I stopped using widgets cuz of that
<arooni-mobile> how do i make jaunty's notification system NOT tell me about who is online/offline for pidgin?
<Gnimsh> message144, is your sound set up to use pulseaudio by default, or alsa?
<message144> glitsj16: No error messages. My guess is that FF is using the wrong soundcard, because I am using Loigitech USB headphones
<message144> Gnimsh: I am not sure
<Gnimsh> also, maybe make sure eveything's not muted (I know, I know, but I like to check simple things)
<message144> My other sound works
<robertzevs> hi
<message144> Gnimsh: all other sound on my comp works
<brodymcd> gnimsh: ummm... that says it is for Atheros - I have Broadcom... and it looks tough to install... I'm not yet that savvy - your advice?
<mobi-sheep> arooni-mobile: Plugins.
<lasehopesinyouu> says i ahve screenlets
<lasehopesinyouu> where's the file for it lol
<arooni-mobile> mobi-sheep, i need more instructions than that
<gogeta> twig11: had to perfect it
<Gnimsh> message144, i found this on google http://clararaubertas.net/blog/no-sound-in-firefox-in-jaunty-solved/
<gogeta> twig11: was running to quick lol
<Gnimsh> brodymcd, I'd say its worth a shot, and its very simple
<Gnimsh> you extract it to your home directory
<Gnimsh> open a terminal
<Gnimsh> cd "folder name"
<Gnimsh> sudo make
<Gnimsh> sudo make install
<FloodBot2> Gnimsh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twig11> gogeta: Okay fine
<Gnimsh> oops
<twig11> gogeta: you guys are amazing.
<arooni-mobile> my t61 volume keys make the volume dialog come up on jaunty, but they adjust the Mic channel, not Master... how do i fix?
<message144> Gnimsh: i tried that with no luck
<lasehopesinyouu> where are the screenlets located
<wrb123> could someone help me figure out why on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.0x home or whatever it's called, i dont have permission to run apt-get from a terminal? can i just give myself root powers somehow
<gogeta> twig11: you just edit it in any text edtor and put your ssid and key in
<twig11> gogeta: sure
<gogeta> twig11: then sudo ./connect
<gogeta> ill upload it
<twig11> okay
<prince_jammys> wrb123: bad idea. just use sudo, eg: sudo apt-get install some_package
<wrb123> oh okay thank you
<brodymcd> gnimsh - sorry to say - madwifi.org has errors wherever I click links
<wrb123> is that SUper user DO something basically?
<prince_jammys> wrb123: that gives you temporary root privileges
<owen1> to start a hibrentated laptop, do i hit any key or is it the start botton?
<lasehopesinyouu> and i tried to install counter strike it says currupt
<wrb123> cool, thanks prince_jammys
<ibrar> I am using wvdial to connect to internet but failed to and getting garbage data ?
<ibrar> any tip
<kyppcgeek> I need a job
<ubuntu> ode.net
<gogeta> twig11: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7065a045fa83ab690f83d91f6dff7c38e04e75f6e8ebb871
<arooni-mobile> how do i make jaunty's notification system NOT tell me about who is online/offline for pidgin?
<twig11> gogeta: Thanks, I'll grab it.
<gogeta> twig11: its named connect
<mobi-sheep> arooni-mobile: Pidgin Plugins.
<Gnimsh> oopshttp://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-madwifi-now-supports-ar2425-in-madwifi-trunk-branch.html
<gogeta> twig11: just edit the key and ssid to yur own save and enjoy
<Gnimsh> dang it
<Gnimsh> brodymcd, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-madwifi-now-supports-ar2425-in-madwifi-trunk-branch.html
<^rumput_kering^> assalamualaikum
<twig11> gogeta: at your link it says 0 items found to display.
<gogeta> twig11: its a bit sloppy ?
<twig11> gogeta: there doesn't seem to be a file there.
<gogeta> twig11: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t5xxe2ijmkd
<gogeta> try that
<twig11> gogeta: aha
<robertzevs> someone help outthere with my ubuntu 8.10..i am using terminal server client that can connect to windows server 2003..it connects but keyboard problems.mal functions
<Gnimsh> message144, i don't know what else to try
<gogeta> twig11: if using a gui fales that should fix you i put the down dhclient reset and all on there
<Gnimsh> all the other folks uninstall the flashplugin-nonfree and then reinstalled it and it worked
<Gnimsh> or install adobe flash 10
<twig11> gogeta: You've been a huge help. Thank you.
<gogeta> twig11: just replace my info with yours in the iwconfig line
<gogeta> twig11: the the best looking script but it works
<gogeta> twig11: reset my own connection using it
<zetanuxi> is anyone here familier with vitualbox?
<arooni-mobile> mobi-sheep, do you know the name of the offending plugin?
<twig11> gogeta: wow that's really simple. I could do that couldn't I? Wow.
<mobi-sheep> arooni-mobile: Hold.
<Gnimsh> zetanuxi, i use it a bit
<kaveh> hey im trying to use ventrilo through virtual box, audio set and working, my microphone is a logitech usb microphone (off guitar hero . . . . dont judge me xD ) anyway, the birtual box is running windows xp and it cant see the usb microphone, anyone have any experience with it?
<zetanuxi> Gnimsh: what OS did you install on it?
<owen1> to start a hibrentated laptop, do i hit any key or is it the start botton?
<Gnimsh> ubuntu 9.04
<dialman> Anyone know why wireless networking would work in a fresh Ubuntu 9.04 install on a Dell E1505 laptop, but everytime I reboot it starts out fast (500kb/s), and over the course of 30 mins gets slower and slower until it's only ~ 5kb/s
<Gnimsh> kaveh, make sure you have a usb controller installed on your VM
<brodymcd> gnimsh: don't understand - wireless was working FINE out of the box, now it is being really stubborn!
<mobi-sheep> arooni-mobile: Libnotify Popups 0.14
<arooni-mobile> mobi-sheep, you rock; thanks
<Horwitz1> Is it possible for networking, wireless AND wired, to just stop working?
<zetanuxi> you installed jaunty IN virtualbox?
<Gnimsh> also right click the usb icon in VB bottom right and make sure its sending the usb device to your VM
<Gnimsh> no
<mobi-sheep> arooni-mobile: No problem.  You wouldn't learn anything if I didn't guide you right to the end. :)
<Gnimsh> I installed XP in virtualbox
<Gnimsh> brodymcd, oohhh
<mobi-sheep> ^^ If I guided you
<arooni-mobile> mobi-sheep, you taught me how to fish ;p
<Gnimsh> brodymcd, do you have an on/off switch for your wifi? Maybe it was hit accidentally turned off wireless
<zetanuxi> Gnimsh: okay, thats waht im trying to do. now midway through installation, the DVD drive stops responding
<mobi-sheep> arooni-mobile: :)
<brodymcd> gnimsh - i do, and it is on
<Gnimsh> what dvd drive, zetanuxi?
<kaveh> Gnimsh, wont installing windows xp include a usb controller?
<Gnimsh> and you've tried restarting?
<zetanuxi> Gnimsh: and i get a kernel panic
<Gnimsh> it should
<kaveh> otherwise how does any machine running xp play with usb
<ALppcgeek> modprobe the wifi card
<kaveh> ok i was looking and the VM isnt even seeing usb's..
<Gnimsh> kaveh, just make sure you have one
<kaveh> however my mouse is a usb mouse works
<brodymcd> gnimsh - I can still see networks, and when I try to connect, it just tries forever and then fails. I have restarted... it isn't working
<brodymcd> alppgeek - was that for me? modprobe?
<zetanuxi> after many kernel panics, my 2.7 kernel disappeared from GRUB..........
<Keranu> I installed Ubuntu onto my second hard drive (used the entire drive), but my PC still boots into WinXP
<Keranu> I left the Grub installer to the default hd0
<Anonni_Mouse> exit
<zetanuxi> how do i restore it?
<Keranu> Anyone know why it's doing this?
<MRBANX> wow this channel is very busy
<Gnimsh> Keranu, hd0 would be your first hdd, maybe that has something to do with it
<zetanuxi> keranu: configure GRUB to choose ubuntu by default
<assassin> how is your menu.lst saying?
<arooni-mobile> whats the best dock program for jaunty?
<gogeta> twig11: yep scripting is easy sleep delays it so it doesent do everything all at once
<Keranu> My first hdd is my Windows one, I figured that's where it would need to go
<mobi-sheep> arooni-mobile: Gnome-Do or Cairo Dock IMO.
<Keranu> Grub doesn't boot up
<Keranu> It just goes straight to WinXP
<twig11> gogeta: and the number following sleep is seconds?
<ac13> hi! I have noticed that if I set my screensaver to show at 10 minutes, I cannot tell my display to poweroff until 11 minutes have passed. any way to avoid this and have my display turn off in say 5 minutes (under battery power)?
<assassin> error number 2?
<gogeta> twig11: yep
<twig11> gogeta: pretty slick
<Gnimsh> mobi-sheep, I'm gonna have to disagree
<qe2eqe> Is there any caveats to giving myself two hostnames?
<zetanuxi> hmm...when XP boots, edit the boot.ini file to add the Ubuntu drive on it
<Gnimsh> arooni-mobile and mobi-sheep I love cairo dock
<arooni-mobile> do i need to do anything if i have a t61 and intel video card?  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_9.04_(Jaunty_Jackalope)_on_a_Thinkpad_T61 says that there are regressions
<Gnimsh> use version 1.6 if you have an ati card though
<mobi-sheep> Gnimsh: ....
<benjamin> HI
<gogeta> twig11: scripts are just txt file with chmod +x to make it a script
<Gnimsh> mobi-sheep, I LOVE gnome-do, I do. But I don't use docky cuz I find it limiting, and I'm a left dock guy
<^Phantom^> I need help with Istanbul.  When I try to record sound, it locks up.  Every time.  What can I do to remedy this?
<ac13> can anyone help me?
<benjamin> i have a prob a quick google didnt help with
<gogeta> twig11: you can script any command set
<^Phantom^> I would like to be able to record sound.
<twig11> gogeta: I can see that.
<assassin> I've just downloaded a dropdown menu theme,How can I install it?
<Gnimsh> oh god I was about to quote they might be giants at you, ^Phantom^
<benjamin> my eeepc left click wont work (including tap)
<kaveh> ook then
<jeremy__> recording sound is easy
<Keranu> zetanuxi: What would I need to type in the boot.ini?
<benjamin> on cruncheee
<Gnimsh> assassin, is it a targ.gz file?
<kaveh> it would seem i dont have a usb controlelr
<kaveh> :o
<mobi-sheep> Gnimsh: I did said Cairo Dock.  Either way.  It benefits more when you're using both (gnome-do, not gnome-do-docky).
<gogeta> twig11: i mean any lol dont wanna make a system killer
<Gnimsh> ah ok
<zetanuxi> can anyone help me with this kernel phenomenon?
<assassin> yes
<jeremy__> yessss
<Gnimsh> mobi-sheep, then I apologize for ignoring you when you mentioned cairodock. and now I agree with you as well
<MRBANX> anyone have Redeon 9000 ? i have a low graphics mode issue, its loading the driver fine, very weird
<zetanuxi> keranu: boot.ini is the bootloader for windows. you need to point it to the boot sector on the ubuntu drive.
<Keranu> I have boot.ini opened now
<assassin> but the theme manager said it isn't a usable tar.gz file
<Gnimsh> kaveh, thanks for looking :p :)
<Shazburg> I'm looking for a little help with automating my install. Can anyone here help me?
<kaveh> Gnimsh thanks for making me look xD, i would never have thought i dont have one :O
<Keranu> Would I just need a line that says "multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\LINUX="Ubuntu Linux" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect"
<Keranu> ?
<twig11> gogeta: What I wish is that there were a way to make a script like that that a standard user could launch by just clicking an icon, but with sudo it would have to have an admin password anyway so it wouldn't work. Other people use this computer a lot and they don't want to mess with the command line.
<mobi-sheep> !automate | Shazburg
<ubottu> Shazburg: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, did you get the dock themes some place?
<Gnimsh> arooni-mobile I use one of the default ones
<Gnimsh> lemme see
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, do you use it instead of bottom dock?
<Gnimsh> yes
<mobi-sheep> Gnimsh: Never used Cairo Dock myself but I test-drive AWN.  It was terrible. :P
<Shazburg> A bot, eh? Not gonna cut it, ubottu.
<Gnimsh> ya I hated awn
<Gnimsh> ok I can't tell which theme I use without changing all of em
<twig11> gogeta: I got disconnected there. don't know if you answered.
<jeremy__> eh...20yrs and I'm learning the FOIL method..jeesh
<Gnimsh> but its just a plain blackish-gray type thing
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, how do you get it to just display current apps; not launch apps
<gogeta> twig11: testing are you
<Gnimsh> i'm sure that's a plugin, arooni-mobile. lemme look
<Shazburg> mobi-sheep: Actually, I have my preseed working. Everything is great. I just need to turn off the language prompt when the installer menu first loads, so it can timeout and move on to my default.
<gogeta> twig11: you can click on it and slect run in termel
<twig11> gogeta: no :-) I still haven't transferred over to the ubuntu machine.
<twig11> I'm in this chat room on my laptop.
<gogeta> twig11: it will have the same effect
<losher> twig11: it can be done, but I think you have to compile a C program, make it setuid root, and then have the program invoke the script....
<Gnimsh> arooni-mobile, you have way too many tab complete names
<Gnimsh> anyway, right click the dock and go to config
<Gnimsh> click the advanced button
<mobi-sheep> Shazburg: That's great.  I don't know the answer to that.  Sorry.
<iceblock> omg i just found out im human
 * mobi-sheep test-drive cairo-dock.
<Shazburg> mobi-sheep: Thanks for trying.
<gogeta> twig11: ifconfig whont let you toss it into binary mode or i woulda make it a click and run
<Gnimsh> arooni-mobile, then choose the taskbar tab on the left. Check the box to display applications
<gogeta> lol
<twig11> iceblock: lol it's never too late to discover that
<Gnimsh> then just drag off all your shortcuts and they'll disappear
<ac13> hi. I need help with power management settings.
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, i see; what other settings do you reccomend?
<Gnimsh> none
<Gnimsh> I hate having my apps in my dock
<twig11> gogeta: It's fine. my hope is that I won't even need it that often.
<Gnimsh> dock is for shortcuts, panel is for apps
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, how do you switch between apps?
<gogeta> heh
<Gnimsh> alt+tab/mouse/scale and expose
<ac13> if no one in the irc channel is going to help, where should I ask?
<iceblock> con sequencer never seems to work why???
<Gnimsh> ac13, ask your question in more detail
<ac13> I did earlier:
<gogeta> twig11: slecting run in termel when you click it should work fine
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, oh goodies they fixed scale in jaunty;
<ac13> hi! I have noticed that if I set my screensaver to show at 10 minutes, I cannot tell my display to poweroff until 11 minutes have passed. any way to avoid this and have my display turn off in say 5 minutes (under battery power)?
<Gnimsh> I've been using it for a while
<Gnimsh> 11 minutes seems to be the lowest I can make mine go as well
<twig11> gogeta: right, but it will still ask for a password, right?
<gogeta> yes
<Horwitz1> I asked my question a couple of times a while back, too.
<ac13> sorry to sound rude btw. I'm just a bit tired. and it seems like I get lost in the crowd...
<twig11> gogeta: should work\
<assassin> I removed the /bin/bash of Ubuntu by mistake,and I put a bash used by Arch in /bin,Will it cause any serious problems?
<Gnimsh> no problem I've been there, ac13
<gogeta> twig11: any program nedding sudo will
<gogeta> even gui ones
<mobi-sheep> Gnimsh: I think Cairo-Dock need a better __default__ theme.
<twig11> gogeta: that's what I thought
<iceblock> vote: should i rip robocop next or princess bride???
<assassin> ?
<losher> ac13: gnome or kde?
<ac13> gnome
<assassin> sb. help me?
<losher> assassin: no way to tell. I would reinstall bash asap if I were you...
<mobi-sheep> iceblock: Princess Bride.  Either way, take the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, how do i launch cairo-dock outside a terminal so it always runs?
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, what do you put in your doc?
<ac13> assassin: can you reinstall from apt?
<Gnimsh> arooni-mobile, go to system, preferences, startup applications
<assassin> from apt?
<Gnimsh> add it in there
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, i did; but i dont wanna restart right now
<ac13> assassin: synaptic. system->administrators->synaptic? I dunno. just a guess
<Gnimsh> otherwise it installs to either apps>system tools or accessories
<losher> ac13: you could try ##gnome next...
<Gnimsh> or alt+f2 cairo-dock
<gogeta> twig11: well that should not be a problem for other users unless they restart the pc
<twig11> gogeta: right
<assassin> i reinstalled from apt,nothing happend
<gogeta> twig11: as long as wifi radar works you whont need it
<ac13> losher: thanks I'll try that
<Gnimsh> arooni-mobile, I only put my most used programs in my dock
<twig11> gogeta: I hope it does. I have it installed
<assassin> it says every pack is latest
<echosystm> is ext4 100% stable ?
<gogeta> echosystm: nothings 100%
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, how do you show desktop if you get rid of bottom bar?
<losher> assassin: you need to *reinstall* e.g. apt-get install --reinstall bash
<gogeta> echosystm: ext4 is still under testing
<twig11> gogeta: is there any way network-manager could interfere if it's trying to connect on startup?
<assassin> i'll try it
<losher> echosystm: it's unclear if ext4 is 100% stable. I would stick to ext3 for a couple more releases...
<echosystm> ok
<Gnimsh> bottom bar of the dock?
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, so you only put apps that you want to launch?  not currently running apps?
<Gnimsh> well there's a show desktop button on the panel, right next to the divider.
<gogeta> twig11: it shouldent being the script brings it down first
<Gnimsh> right
<Gnimsh> also scale allows me to click on the destop
<Gnimsh> but I hate doing that
<assassin> successful completed
<arooni-mobile> Gnimsh, uh i dont see the show desktop button ;p
<losher> assassin: so did it work?
<MRBANX> anyone have Redeon 9000 ? i have a low graphics mode issue, its loading the open source driver fine, but not working correctly
<assassin> yeah
<twig11> gogeta: okay. will wifi radar conflict with network-manager in any way?
<losher> assassin: cool...
<assassin> thanks ,thank 4 everyone
<Gnimsh> hah
<gogeta> twig11: it brings down the card down flushes dhclient and brings it all back up
<gogeta> twig11: oh you got network manager back well use that
<Gnimsh> my argument for my friend who uses windows to switch is that at least when linux breaks its because I broke it, and not some random accident
<Gnimsh> her laptop running XP had some random error causing a BSOD on boot
<twig11> gogeta: so far I've never connected successfully with network-manager. That's why I'm hoping it isn't actually part of the problem.
<w00ter> lol
<w00ter> bsod
<Gnimsh> ya
<gogeta> twig11: your cards a odd one
<Gnimsh> I fixed it for her
<Horwitz1> "at least when linux breaks its because I broke it, and not some random accident" <-- Networking being the exception?
<Gnimsh> she was going to mail it in
<Gnimsh> Horwitz1, obviously you broke it :p
<Gnimsh> I fixed her laptop in like 20 minutes
<w00ter> anyone have an alfa 500mw and care to discuss the ease of setup?
<twig11> gogeta: must be. It was very reliable on xp, it seems.
<gogeta> twig11: yea you tryed wifi radar and didnt work
<Horwitz1> I can't even figure out what the problem is here.
<gogeta> twig11: heck just dhclient -r wlan0 should make any gui work
<assassin> i've to leave, bye,comrades(just for kidding)!
<Gnimsh> what are you trying to do Horwitz1?
<twig11> gogeta: yeah, but remember NOTHING was working then, not even the command line.
<Horwitz1> Lemme scroll up to what I said before...
<owen1> to start a hibrentated laptop, do i hit any key or is it the start botton?
<gogeta> twig11: well i didnt think dhclient was the issue it was
<Horwitz1> "Got networking problems, but they don't seem to just involve wireless. I plugged an Ethernet cable into my laptop and the modem, which has always worked before, but not now."
<Horwitz1> "To be COMPLETELY honest, I'm not even sure it's an Ubuntu problem -- I switched over to Vista and it couldn't connect to the Internet. Just the house network. And I don't think either of the other computers are having problems."
<gogeta> twig11: by your pastbin after you did that it started taking commands
<twig11> gogeta: earlier dhclient -r wlan0 wasn't helping. I'd enter my essid and key after that and iwconfig would show no essid entered at all.
<Void> byes
<gogeta> twig11: so what did you do
<gogeta> twig11: by your pastebin you took the card down cleaned dhclient and brought it all back up and wala
<Gnimsh> Horwitz1, do you get wifi connectivity?
<gogeta> twig11: well lets hope whatever you did sticks
<mrblanco> hello
<twig11> gogeta: The only other thing I know I changed was as near as I can remember right before that final dhclient -r wlan0. Look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper) End of step 6. /etc/network/interfaces. it didn't work until I changed wireless-essid to essid and wireless-key1 to key. Could that have been the issue?
<Horwitz1> It's picking up the network fine. It's just that when I try to CONNECT, it doesn't work.
<mlissner> Hi, I'm having some trouble mounting a disk.
<mlissner> I've tried the google, but to no avail, so far.
<Gnimsh> hmmm
<mlissner> For some reason it isn't showing up in fdisk.
<Gnimsh> horwitz, can you describe this in like, less than 10 words?
<mrblanco> how do i intall my web cam its A4tech
<mlissner> Does anybody have any thoughts?
<The_Warlock> can anybody provide me a sample xsession?
<mlissner> I should add, it's an NTFS disk from a friend's laptop mounted with one of those adapter things.
<Gnimsh> mlissner, did you try gparted?
<mlissner> Gnimsh: yeah, doesn't showup
<Gnimsh> is it unmounted?
<Gnimsh> does it have power? etc silly things easily missed
<mlissner> Gnimsh: It would be in fdisk if so, right?
<Horwitz1> Gnimsh: Network detected, both wired and wireless, but not connecting.
<mrblanco> how do i intall my web cam its A4tech
<mlissner> Gnimsh: It has power, and is spinning.
<Gnimsh> probably, I don't use that as much
<twig11> gogeta: Crazy. I just rebooted and tried to launch wifi-radar from the menu. I get this error: Could not launch Wifi-radar; Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory) What's that about?
<gogeta> twig11: man that card hates guis
<gogeta> twig11: well try my little script sudo ./connect
<mlissner> So no other thoughts ubuntu crowd?
<mlissner> I gotta get this thing connected somehow.
<mlissner> It'd be really bad if I lost it.
<twig11> gogeta: okay I gotta transfer it over
<gogeta> twig11: make shure your in the same dir the scripts in
<twig11> gogeta: yep
<Gnimsh> mlissner, add the disk mounter applet to your panel
<mavado_> hey..
<Gnimsh> see if any disks show up there
<Gnimsh> probably also run through fdisk or some such but worth a shot
<losher> mlissner: what kind of 'adapter thing' are we talking about...
<Cryptorchild> anyone knows how to add more Microsoft font into Ubuntu?
<Gnimsh> and try accessing it through a live cd on the host system
<Gnimsh> Cryptorchild, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<mlissner> Gnimsh: I already have that applet. So far, no evidence of any action.
<mlissner> losher: It's one of those USB --> SATA adapers?
<Cryptorchild> Gnimsh, and what about font we download from internet?
<Cryptorchild> custom font actually
<Gnimsh> dunno about that at all
<losher> mlissner: if you run dmesg in a terminal, does it say anything about seeing the drive?
<Gnimsh> mlissner, curious. I'd second the question about the type of adapter
<mavado_> hey people anybody ever got this "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<twig11> gogeta: bummer. same results as before I got it working
<brodymcd1> ok - back again, sorry - can someone please help explain this - Ubuntu 9.04 works with my Dell lappy wifi (Broadcom) out of the box, then within 48 hours now has just stopped connecting? This happened before, then I dropped back to 8.10, now back to 9.04 and thought all was well... what is going on?
<mavado_> i think i have all the codecs
<mlissner> losher: yeah, dmesg reports the following relevant stuff: [105284.937238] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 111
<mlissner> [105285.070668] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<mlissner> [105285.072236] scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<mlissner> [105285.072599] usb-storage: device found at 111
<mlissner> [105285.072605] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<FloodBot2> mlissner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mlissner> [105290.073982] usb-storage: device scan complete
<twig11> gogeta: the script worked fine but dhclient can't connect.
<mlissner> Sorry, floodbot hates me.
<losher> mlissner: you need to use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste more than a couple of lines. I still don't see a device name allocated....
<gogeta> twig11: maye its to fast
<gogeta> twig11: type iwconfig to make shure the ssid took
<mlissner> losher: yeah, wasn't sure what the threshold was...it seems to give it sdb, I think, but that doesn't seem to get me anywhere.
<Gnimsh> mlissner, what about accessing the hdd with a livecd from the computer it lives in?
<twig11> gogeta: no essid. just like before. When I was typing all those commands by hand it did the same thing.
<losher> mlissner: where does it say sdb. It's not in what you pasted...
<gogeta> humm
<gogeta> twig11: gimmie that pasbin url again
<mlissner> losher: it says, [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<gogeta> twig11: maybe i missed something
<twig11> gogeta: I don't think I kept it.
<mlissner> Gnimsh: that /might/ work, I guess....hadn't tried that yet.
<gogeta> ill see f its i  my history
<Andorin> What's the command to upgrade a program? I want VLC 1.0.
<losher> mlissner: ok, what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb say?
<Horwitz1> Andorin: I think it's done with apt-get.
<twig11> gogeta: http://pastebin.com/m3cb6a0eb That should be it
<Andorin> Oh, it says vlc is already the newest version. I guess 1.0 isn't in the repositories yet.
<gogeta> twig11: just try the script again
<gogeta> twig11: looks right
<mlissner> losher: Nothing relevant, i think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217598/
<twig11> gogeta: if I click and select Run in Terminal it doesn't matter where I am, right?
<gogeta> twig11: shouldent
<duckwars> I know you will yell at me for this, but I did some quick google search and I can't find the answers... how can I create a new group, add people to that group, and check what groups a user is a part of
<losher> mlissner: not what I asked for. I want to see fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<``y7> i know this is a debian question, but nobody is responding in there... can anybody help me out with this one in here?  I'm trying to boot debian off of a USB drive (debian-live-501-amd64-gnome-desktop.img) and when it boots up, i get an error saying that the "Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0x6"... how can i go about solving this issue? Thanks.
<Gnimsh> Horwitz1, i googled your problem
<twig11> gogeta: same results
<mlissner> losher: my bad. I haven't run that command yet...should I do that, or should I do the suggestion about a live CD? I have a live CD I quickly put to work?
<Gnimsh> ``y7, maybe you can format the usb drive to ext3 or something in gparted, and then try it...though that shouldn't be needed
<losher> mlissner: if you haven't booted the live cd yet, no harm in trying fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<``y7> Gnimsh, i get the same problem when i attempt to install debian 5.01 onto the hdd.... the installation goes fine, it reboots, has me take the cd out, and then booting up, i get the same problem...
<ActionParsnip> Gnimsh: ext2 is better for usb, less write cycles
<Gnimsh> ah interesting
<amitprakash_> hi.. how do i install php 5.3 on hardy heron?
<``y7> my only linux machine is the one i'm trying to get up right now ;(
<gogeta> twig11: ok sudo iwconfig essid "ssid" sleep 5 sudo iwconfig
<mlissner> losher: in that case, hang on a tick, I had actually started the boot before you had asked that last one...
<Gnimsh> why not try ubuntu instead, ``y7?
<gogeta> oops
<``y7> Gnimsh, i was using ubuntu, but i ran into issues with it... same computer
<tokyoahead> hi... my thunderbird shows tdates in the message list as "Monday, July 13, 2009 09:39 AM", but I want a simple 09:39 2009/07/13 instead. How can I change the format? Anyhow I do not understand why it's US format (AM/PM)  when the OS is all 24 hrs format...
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: does the cd pass self check?
<gogeta> twig11: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ssid"
<losher> mlissner: never mind. You'll end up running it when the live cd boots anyway...
<``y7> ActionParsnip, i don't know how to check that
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: did you burn the cd slowly
<``y7> ActionParsnip: how can i check that for you?
<gogeta> twig11: maybe the card cant do both at once
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: on first boot screen select check cd for defects
<``y7> ActionParsnip, i don't know your definitely of slowly, but it was 30x
<hsu> after login, my screen is whole white
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: you should also md5 check all iso files you download
<mlissner> losher: OK, I'm actually running a live USB drive, and it's booted, with fdisk recognizing the disk.
<hsu> how can i solve this problem
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: bun as slow as the meia will allow, 8x is advised, 4x if you can
<Horwitz1> Gnimsh: And?
<``y7> ActionParsnip, i'll give it a shot. thanks for the help
<gogeta> twig11: and sudo iwconfig
<amitprakash_> hi.. how do i install php 5.3 on hardy heron?
<Gnimsh> not much luck :(
<mlissner> I guess I need NTFS-3g tools, and then I can mount the drive?
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: try turnng hardware off in bios too
<hsu> can only use tty1-tty6
<losher> mlissner: you need to download the ntfs tools next, then you should be able to mount it
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: and press f6 on the first boot screen to disable apic acpi and dma
<Horwitz1> I'm currently in HP tech support, too.
<billenium> is there any program in ubuntu that visits a URL once?
<hsu> my graphic card geForce 9300M  ASUS F8SG
<billenium> via command line
<ActionParsnip> hsu: in tty run:   less /var/lof/xorg.log.0
<Gnimsh> Horwitz1, don't tell them you use linux
<Gnimsh> also who is your ISP?
<ActionParsnip> lof == log
<twig11> gogeta: It simply doesn't retain the essid: off/any
<Horwitz1> Gnimsh: Comcast, I think. And I already did. Why?
<twig11> gogeta: just crazy
<losher> billenium: do you mean wget? curl? 'lynx -dump' ?
<ActionParsnip> hsu: its a known ut with nvidia cards, there is a way to get it sorted. i am just not sure how
<owen1> to start a hibrentated laptop, do i hit any key or is it the start botton?
<``y7> ActionParsnip, it actually has all of those issues with the usb drive... so do i need to re-burn the cd still?
<gogeta> ???
<hsu> ActionParsnip: thanks
<billenium> losher: ill try some of them thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: check the iso with md5 sum, you may have a bad  file
<billenium> but no, not like wget
<mlissner> losher: is there any clever mount arguments I need to use to mount ntfs?
<zomation> Hey need some help here
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: then burn slowly and then boot to the cd, then run the self test
<``y7> k, ty
<ActionParsnip> ``y7: if its ok, try a boot. if not use boot options
<ActionParsnip> ~ask |  zomation
<gogeta> twig11: try sudo ndiswrapper -m
<ActionParsnip> !ask | zomation
<ubottu> zomation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta> twig11: then the script
<twig11> gogeta: now I'm completely flummoxed. I typed the whole string of commands in again and it worked.
<twig11> gogeta: without sudo ndiswrapper -m
<gogeta> twig11: so the scripts to fast
<zomation> I have a toshiba satellite computer with a 802.11b/g wireless card and i can't connect to the internet
<losher> billenium: then I guess you need to describe your requirements more fully...
<zomation> i have ubuntu 8
<gogeta> twig11: change sleep 5 to 10 on all of them
<twig11> gogeta: AND I'm typing it too fast some of the time?
<twig11> gogeta: Because it doesn't always work when I do it manually.
<gogeta> twig11: no the script was orignal to fast for my pc
<zomation> hello?
<ActionParsnip> zomation: do you see ssid's if you run: sudo iwconfig scan
<gogeta> twig11: i slowed it  down maybe you need it slower
<Andorin> Is there a binary out for Firefox 3.5?
<losher> mlissner: no, just try mounting it. I can't remember if it will autodetect the mount type...
<Andorin> Or a .deb, rather?
<billenium> opps losher
<billenium> i lied... wget worked fine...
<zomation> only eithernet
<Samich_> fccf: Hello again!
<Frogzoo> wget always works fine
<zomation> i think its a driver problem but i don't know a solution
<ActionParsnip> zomation: just because no one replys does not give you warrant to start bugging with "hello"
<losher> billenium: cool...
<Shazburg> Andorin: firefox-3.5
<zomation> hehe... its just what i do...
<Shazburg> Andorin: apt-get install firefox-3.5
<twig11> gogeta: What I'm saying is if it is a speed issue, does it actually need to run slow enough that I would have to slow down even if I'm entering it by hand? hard to believe but  entering it by hand doesn't always work, so if speed is the issue...
<mlissner> losher: OK, I think it worked.
<Andorin> Shazburg: Thx.
<ActionParsnip> zomation: we help or free here so we do our best, simply ask then wait a while, then re-ask
<losher> mlissner: df -h will confirm the mount
<gogeta> twig11: once you change sleep save it and run it agin see if all is well then
<ActionParsnip> zomation: ok can you use pastebin to provide the output of:
<ActionParsnip> zomation: sudo lshw -C network
<zomation> Ya im in vista now
<zomation> can't do that
<Shazburg> Andorin: You bet. It sits alongside your existing 3.0 install. I opted to leave 3.0 alone and manually relink firefox to firefox-3.5.
<ActionParsnip> zomation: then run:  sudo lshw -C neywork > ~/output.txt
<zomation> did that before and got  unclaimed
<Samich_> I am having issues with sound on my USB Headset. Along with Flash Sound.
<ActionParsnip> zomation: and copy the file to usb
<ActionParsnip> zomation: i don't need that line, i want what the chip is
<zomation> brb
<Andorin> Shazburg: How is 3.5, in your opinion?
<ActionParsnip> zomation: use a wired connection until you get on your feet
<Shazburg> Andorin: You'll see it as "Shiretoko" in your gnome menus.
<ActionParsnip> zomation: its way easier
<Shazburg> Andorin: Same as 3.0, only more so.
<amitprakash_> hi.. how do i install php 5.3 on hardy heron?
<ESphynx> Hi guys, do you think I can trust Ubuntu 9.04 to resize an ntfs partition without losing the data on it?
<Andorin> Shazburg: What the? It's Shiretoko web browser now?
<amitprakash_> ESphynx, think so
<mobi-sheep> ESphynx: Make the backup first.
<ESphynx> mobi-sheep I'd have to somehow get samba working and transfer 40 gb to get the backup done so... if the chances of success are > 90% ...
<mobi-sheep> ESphynx: No big deal.  I backed up 200GB today. :3
<Shazburg> Andorin: That's the project name for it at Mozilla. The firefox-3.5 package hasn't been rebranded. Debian and Mozilla are having a pissing match, so it's up to the Ubuntu guys to put the branding back.
<The_Warlock> how do i make the following command run when my gnome session starts up in ubuntu 9.04
<ESphynx> i'm mostly worried about some dome GUI code not actually saving the data
<The_Warlock> xrdb -load .Xdefaults
<gogeta> twig11: the script was to fast orignaly just change the sleep commands to 10
<twig11> gogeta: woohoo. Works again. and I have an embarrassing confession to make which I will introduce with the dislaimer that it's 1:30 am here. Up until this last time I had forgotten to edit your script with my info. no wonder.
<Andorin> Shazburg: Alright. How do I manually link 3.5 to the firefox command?
<mobi-sheep> Shazburg: What pissing match? o.O
<gogeta> twig11: lLOLOLOLOLOL
<gogeta> twig11: -1
<Spad-XIII> i'm having trouble with my laptop network (both wired and wireless) yesterday i booted up, wired worked just fine, wireless doesn't. today i boot up, wired doesn't work and wireless locks the whole laptop (nothing responds, have to press and hold power button for +4seconds to shutdown) the drivers all work, because it has connected to a wireless network on saturday (not mine though, but similar setup, just different router/password)
<amitprakash_> hi.. how do i install php 5.3 on hardy heron?
<twig11> gogeta: Thanks a million. I'm going to bed now.
<Shazburg> Andorin: sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<kaveh> ok im back :P, my windows xp guest in VM has usb controllers, my virtualbox has usb enabled, has a filter for a logitech microphone all good... and still it does not see the microphone (the usb icon says "no usb attached" - anyone have any ideas?
<Andorin> Shazburg: Thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: instead run: sudo /etc/init/d/networking stop; sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart; sleep 5; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Shazburg> mobi-sheep: It has to do with Mozilla changing the license for the Firefox name and logos. Technically, it's no longer free. Debian don't play that, so now they call it "IceWeasel".
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: hard shutdowns arent good for your hardware
<Shazburg> Andorin: You bet.
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: i know, but nothing responds, not the mouse, not even numlock ..
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: can you ssh in?
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: it doesn't have network :)
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: i'd get an output of dmesg, one when wifiworks, one when wired works, and comare
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: I'd check your ram
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: i've never had wifi work at my place .. it keeps asking about the wpa2-password or locks up ..
<Shazburg> mobi-sheep: You can get more about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceApe
<mobi-sheep> Shazburg: Thanx.
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: check your hard drive from live cd too with fsck
<amitprakash_> hi.. how do i install php 5.3 on hardy heron/8.04?
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: just ran your commands, but it won't connect the wired network .. yesterday i had no problems at all..
<gogeta> adam7: heh that was fun -1 for forgetting to edit
<gogeta> lol
<ActionParsnip> amitprakash_: apt-cache search php | grep 5.3
<phishie> is there an option for the 'top' command to see both my processors?
<ActionParsnip> amitprakash_: if that yields no clues: apt-cache search php | less
<amitprakash_> ActionParsnip, err.. its not there in the standard repos yet
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: i'd get your ram and drive/s checked, make sure they are healthy
<amitprakash_> ActionParsnip, i only see 5.2.4 in the repo
<ActionParsnip> amitprakash_: err.. i don't know that
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: i'm booting from live usb now ..
<ActionParsnip> amitprakash_: then you need a PPA with it on, or  compile source
<amitprakash_> ActionParsnip, :) which is why i specifically asked for a version =)
<ActionParsnip> amitprakash_: i'm sorry i do not know what version number every package on the official repos is currently at. i will revise later....
<Jar_> When you assign a Static Ip/gateway via the GUI. Where is the data kept? My /etc/network/interfaces didn't change.
<amitprakash_> ActionParsnip, :/
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: but they should be allright .. i've been running windows on it since i bought it earlier this year without problems or lockups .. the lockup only happens when it tries to connect to my wireless and only since this last week
<Gnimsh> time for bed
<topher_> How do you enable Compiz?
<Gnimsh> gnight everyone, and good luck!
<topher_> I'm new to Ubuntu... :D
<Gnimsh> topher, install ccsm from synaptic
<topher_> Gnimsh, mind giving me a link?
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: lol wanna a text mode
<Gnimsh> also go to system>preferences>appearances and then the effects tab
<topher_> I wold appreciate it!
<topher_> :D
<Guest60983> Hey im back with my results from the sudo command.
<ActionParsnip> Jar_: if the system is to always use static IP, i'd use the interfaces file and uninstall network manager, makes your system boot faster and run less processes
<Gnimsh> its in synaptic you don't need a link
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: lol, i boot up from live-usb and the wired network works just fine ....
<Guest60983> should i just paste it in
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | topher_
<ubottu> topher_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gnimsh> system>administration>package manager
<Gnimsh> search for ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: then check its dmesg as well as the output of: sudo lsh -C network
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: see how it differsto the installed system
<topher_> Is there a key code I have to use to make it switch?
<Gnimsh> topher_, also in system>prefs>appearance go to the effects tab and choose what kind of effects you want
<Gnimsh> switch like the cube?
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: try iwconfig wlan0 essid "yourssid" key "yorkey"
<Jar_> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I am having trouble with a box of mine. I got a tech to install it for me. He used the GUI to assign a static IP which killed my squid install. How can I uninstall the network manager but keep access to SSH open?
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: i'd also check your harddrive
<gogeta> sudo
<topher_> Yeah
<zomation> seandude@seandude-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<zomation>   *-network
<zomation>        description: Ethernet interface
<zomation>        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<zomation>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<FloodBot2> zomation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zomation>        physical id: 0
<Gnimsh> topher_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429231
<evaro> I just installed ifort. What is the most probable path to the new application?
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: lsh -C network, using the live-usb says that lsh isn't installed .. how fun
<ActionParsnip> Jar_: you will need to populate the interfaces file, then you can simply uninstall network manager like any other app
<Gnimsh> that's all I got, need to get some sleep
<bluejeans> how to unlock apt database? ?? (no, there are no other applications currently accessing it)
<ActionParsnip> zomation: ok great now you have something to search for
<Jar_> ActionParsnip: Ahh thanks for that. I will give that a crack.
<ActionParsnip> zomation: It's a RTL8101E chip
<zomation> sorry for flooding
<gogeta> bluejeans: synaptic is good for not closing type ps -A in a term see if its still running
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt > bluejeans
<ubottu> bluejeans, please see my private message
<zomation> ???
<zomation> link to sudo output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217611/
<ActionParsnip> zomation: something like a websearch of     RTL8101E ubuntu     should give good results
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: i'll try after checking the logs.. it should work though, using the networkmanager as it finds the ssid, and the password is correct
<bluejeans> gogeta: thanks.. but haven't even opened synaptic yet..
<zomation> thanks
<gogeta> bluejeans: did you sudo
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> sudo apt-get
<ActionParsnip> zomation: looks like you  need this too: http://www.zyxware.com/articles/628/get-atheros-ar242x-802-11abg-wireless-driver-working-in-ubuntu
<zomation> thanks again
<ActionParsnip> zomation: np man
<zomation> bye
<gogeta> heh juging by that response he didnt
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: you just need to see whats different, maybe one device is using a different module, or different module settings
<ActionParsnip> Spad-XIII: maybe dmesg shows something different
<bluejeans> gogeta: turns out is WAS synaptic.. even though i have never opened it.. was the auto-updates that were crashing the backend
<bluejeans> thanks
<gogeta> bluejeans: heh yea its relly good for that normaly ps -A shows its still running
<Spad-XIII> ActionParsnip: i got the dmesg output saved from the live-usb .. but the lsh isn't really working on the live .. it works fine on the installed
<gogeta> anytime apt failes
<gogeta> bluejeans: you can eyther sudo killl its pid number or sudo killall synaptic
<bluejeans> gogeta: good to know. i'm not used to using package managers.. blah. funner to do manually
<Shazburg> bluejeans: says you.
<mkelkar> has anyone found solution to fix fan running issue on ubuntu 9.04
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi any way to view windows backup files on linux?
<mazda01> is anyone aware how get amarok 2.1.1 in jaunty to use mysql? there's no setting within the gui settings?
<SmoKeyCastle> specifically i want to view a backup of the contents of my HD that i made a backup of using vista
<Shazburg> SmoKeyCastle: what file extension are those again?
<mazda01> i have added a line in the amarokrc but it's still not using mysql
<gogeta> bluejeans: heh says you
<gogeta> bluejeans: apt-get just rocks
<mkelkar> has anyone found solution to fix fan running issue on ubuntu 9.04
<SmoKeyCastle> .vhd file
<gogeta> mkelkar: dunno
<gogeta> mkelkar: way to vag to give a answer
<bluejeans> gogeta: Shazburg: ok ok. slackware for me.
<mazda01> bluejeans, aptitude rocks more than apt-get
<mazda01> anyone use amarok and mysql?
<gogeta> bluejeans: slackware heh linux hard mode
<bluejeans> .. but interesting
<mkelkar> gogeta -- I upgraded to 9.04 on Dell D630. since upgrade, I notice that fan keeps running
<gogeta> bluejeans: great for a old machine tho
<bluejeans> .. or a new one too
<mazda01> or have a way to save out the album art from amarok's folder so each folder of my music collection get a .jpg for that album?
<Shazburg> SmoKeyCastle: I'm afraid you'll have to get Vista out to view that file. You could install it inside VirtualBox.
<SmoKeyCastle> ah :( thanks
<gogeta> mkelkar: i would look up that on google maybe someone has made a power mangment scrpit for it
<Shazburg> bluejeans: Bob be with you, then.
<gogeta> mkelkar: i knoe for all netbooks they do
<jorge_> solo ingles
<gogeta> mkelkar: strangly enough 9.04 on my c610 the fan hardly ever runs
<Shazburg> SmoKeyCastle: The older NT/XP format (.bkf) file can be read with Mtftar, but no dice on the Vista format, afaik.
<mkelkar> gogeta -- I found few posts.. but none of them seem to fix the issue
<SmoKeyCastle> thanks Shazburg
<leave> yep
<Frogzoo> is it worth ugprading from 8.04 to 9.04 ??
<gogeta> mkelkar: look in power settings maybe you can tweak it
<[R]> Frogzoo: well everytihng is a whole year newer
<mkelkar> gogeta -- I use to have this issue on 8.10 and turned out to be nvidia drive issue
<leave> Frogzoo, Of course
<jorge_> i can use automatix
<mkelkar> and I downgraded to 177 and it fixed it
<Shazburg> Frogzoo: Depends on your needs.
<Frogzoo> sure sure, but for instance, 9.10 was considered more grief than benefit
<gogeta> mkelkar: oh the nivida fan is running
<Frogzoo> er 8.10 heh
<gogeta> mkelkar: maybe you can apply the same fix
<leave> 9.04 works fine
<mkelkar> gogeta -- tried that
<mkelkar> doesn't work
<Shazburg> Frogzoo: I haven't had any problems with 9.04, buy ymmv.
<Frogzoo> nice nice, thanks guys
<Guest63336> yo yo
<leave> yeye
<gogeta> mkelkar: there is a fan controle deamon for dells the name slips me
<mazda01> is anyone aware how get amarok 2.1.1 in jaunty to use mysql? there's no setting within the gui settings?
<gogeta> mkelkar: i8kfanGUI
<gogeta> mkelkar: worked on my c610 befor ubuntu auto handeled it
<mkelkar> gogeta -- how to use it
<Spad-XIII> argh, i reboot from live to installed and now wired network works ..
<gogeta> mkelkar: its a gui so
<gogeta> mkelkar: you can set the fan speeds etc
<mkelkar> gogeta -- let me try..
<gogeta> mkelkar: look synaptic for that
<mkelkar> ok
<gogeta> i8kfan
<gogeta> should find a gui as well
<Anirban1987> How to view the processes like LAMP are running on ubuntu or not from shell ?
<Frogzoo> Anirban1987: htop I guess
<nevyn> Anirban1987: umm.. can you explain what you're trying to work out?
<Frogzoo> Anirban1987: also, /etc/init.d/### status
<gogeta> mkelkar: its i8kutils now
<gogeta> mkelkar: dont love how they always rename stuff
<mkelkar> gogeta -- yeah, that's true
<[R]> Anirban1987: "lamp" isn't a process
<gogeta> mkelkar: i auume the one marked gk is a gui
<gogeta> just search for i8k
<hhhhhhhhh> low
<zetheroo> sharing printers over a samba network is really glitchy
<leave> high
<Anirban1987>  How to view the processes like LAMP are running on ubuntu or not from shell ?
<leave> ps -aux
<lasehopesinyouu> haha ubuntu makes me :)
<[R]> Anirban1987: like i already told you...
<jared__> hello guys... how can i make Sugar work on Jaunty ?
<[R]> [11:59:14] [R] Anirban1987: "lamp" isn't a process
<gogeta> mkelkar: i see i8kutils and gkrealm-i8k as i said  gk must be the gui
<lasehopesinyouu> first 6 hours and im enjoying it
<jorge_> how get automatix
<lasehopesinyouu> wish it played my games better though
<zetheroo> is there a more fool-proof method for printing remotely?
<gogeta> mkelkar: defetly does what you whant to do tho
<nevyn> zetheroo: cups
<Anirban1987> [r] : Ok , I want to mean whether bind, FTP , HTTP, mail server are working or not.
<zetheroo> ﻿nevyn: is that printing through a browser?
<mkelkar> gogeta -- I see only i8kutils
<nevyn> Anirban1987: ps aux|grep 'linux|httpd|mysql|php'
<lasehopesinyouu> why dont my widgets stay though
<gogeta> mkelkar: only search for i8k
<nevyn> Anirban1987: but I'm pretty sure that's not actually going to solve whatever problem you have.
<gogeta> mkelkar: in quick search
<Conner> I have a question
<mazda01> is anyone aware how get amarok 2.1.1 in jaunty to use mysql? there's no setting within the gui settings?
<Conner> about ubuntu
<[R]> Anirban1987: so try to use them
<mkelkar> gogeta -- found it
<Shazburg> Conner: Ask.
<mazda01> i have added a line in the amarokrc but it's still not using mysql
<[R]> Conner: thats kinda the topic of this channel...
<Conner> alright
<Conner> Are any NVIDIA drivers unsupported for ubuntu?
<Shazburg> Conner: Yes. There are open source ones, as well as the official drivers from Nvidia.
<gogeta> mkelkar: heh in old ubuntu my c610 fan would just never turn on so i used i8k and a script to keep restting it a bios bug
<gogeta> mkelkar: now it works fine
<mkelkar> gogeta -- let me give it a shot
<mkelkar> will update you
<Shazburg> Conner: If you are using Gnome, you can go to "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers" and it should automagically detect you have an NVidia card and offer you the official drivers to install.
<Conner> OK, Well I have a NVIDIA GeForce 8200m graphics card. Everytime i install ubuntu and try to install it, ubuntu gives an error.
<gogeta> mkelkar: with any luck it supports your model :)
<Shazburg> Paste the error into paste.ubuntu.com and link it here.
<mkelkar> gogeta -- how to invoke it
<gogeta> mkelkar: no gui?
<Conner> I would do that, but i am not in ubuntu, and i reformated my drive.
<mkelkar> nope
<Spad-XIII> lsh is not installed?? .. pff, that command should be lshw .. i've been reading too many pages the past week.. heh
<Shazburg> Conner: That'll make this a little harder to solve then, I suppose.
<mkelkar> gogeta -- found it
<Shazburg> Conner: What do you remember about the error?
<gogeta> mkelkar: lol
<gogeta> mkelkar: was abought to say cheeck system
<leave> sounds good
<mkelkar> gogeta -- found under application system tools
<Conner> Well, all i get is a box and a red circle and a white line thru it (error icon) No text
<Shazburg> Conner: Hrmmm... don't know that one off the top of my head.
<chans> hey can someone check to see if i set up my site correctly? http://KnowingTheUnknown.us.to:8080/Wonderland/
<leave> 能让你心疼的姑娘
<gogeta> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<leave> 你们能看见我写的没有
<leave> No chinese
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gogeta> !cn
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: when i try your iwconfig-command, it gives me an error: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument "mykey". (with mykey replaced with the actual key..)
<jorge_> algien habla español
<Conner> After these problems I tried to use the terminal instal with the driver download from the NVIDIA site. That does not  work either
<leave> ....
<zsolty_> hi, please advise me! when I'm trying to watch in fullscreen a movie from youtube my gnome is restarting. From where I can trace this issue? In witch log file?
<chans> nvm, someone else verified that it works
<leave> here is fine
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: sudo iwconfig wlan0 would be your real card adress
<leave> I like this place
<gogeta> hight be ath0
<gogeta> might
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: it's wlan0 indeed
<Shazburg> Conner: Did you see any errors from X in your logs?
<gogeta> just typing iwconfig will tell you
<gogeta> ok
<gogeta> you using wep or wpa
<Spad-XIII> the essid is set indeed
<Spad-XIII> wpa
<gogeta> ok
<Conner> it says i do not have permissions, but i was running it in root
<leave> Just for test how many know that
<Spad-XIII> wpa/wpa2 is set in the router with wpa-personal
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: sudo iwconfig wlan0 enc "yourhey"
<gogeta> your key
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: is that with or without " ?
<leave> gogeta, what key?
<gogeta> with
<gogeta> "
<Spad-XIII> same error
<Shazburg> Conner: I'm sorry, but it's just not enough to work off. If you decide to try again, I'm sure someone could help you while you have the system running.
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: sounds like the driver does not support keys
<gogeta> try without "
<empiric> guys i want to install ubuntu from USB on my laptop i have ISO with me
<gogeta> sometimes that works
<empiric> any idea?
<Conner> Thank you Shazburg.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: still same error ..
<Shazburg> Conner: You're welcome. I'm sorry I couldn't offer you a solution.
<Conner> Just one mor thing to add. I have tried other distros to see compatability, and none have been compatable with my Graphics card.
<rww> !usb | empiric
<ubottu> empiric: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mkelkar> gogeta -- what were your settings for temp
<Shazburg> Conner: Have you checked with the NVidia site to see if your card is supported by the drivers?
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: it's using ath9k as the driver (running from live-usb now).. card is: Atheros AR928X
<rww> empiric: personally, I've used and would recommend unetbootin, which is detailed in the second section of "Automatic Approaches"
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: the funny thing is, it worked right off the bat (first boot/time only) with a different router (which was also setup in wpa-personal with wpa/wpa2 mode)
<Conner> Yes, i put im my card information and os information (used linux 32bit, because i would use ubuntu x86) and it gave me a driver to download
<DVA5912> http://pasteme.pastebin.com/m388486c4 im getting this error. what package do i need to install
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: from what i read iwconfig can not handel wpa2
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: it should handel wpa though?
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: well if its getting the essid your gui should work
<Shazburg> Conner: I'm just stabbing in the dark, but it sounds like either a bad card or an issue with the drivers.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: because my router uses the highest-available encryption .. so if wpa2 doesn't work, it falls back to wpa .. i've tried setting it to wpa-only, but that didn't help
<zsolty_> hi, please advise me! when I'm trying to watch in fullscreen a movie from youtube my gnome is restarting. From where I can trace this issue? In witch log file?
<Ali_nz> hoe do i search for a file with wild cards?
<[R]> Ali_nz: with the find command
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: are you using a word phrase or numbers
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: word with numbers and small and capitals
<Anirban> When I am trying to install ufw by "sudo apt-get install ufw" having following error : http://pastebin.ca/1494428
<Spad-XIII> no fancy characters
<Conner> I personally believe it is a bad card. I have wanted to install osx-86 and found out that my card was unsupported. Because this is mac i figured if it wont work for that then its probably not going to work for linux.
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: ok sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:yourkey
<Ali_nz> thnks
<progre55> hi people! yesterday, while playing CS on a laptop connected to an external screen, the system crashed, and now when I boot, it says that "ubuntu is runnin on low graphics mode". When I remove xorg.conf, it boots okay, but I dont have those "acceleration metod   uxa", etc.. any suggestions what might be causing this, please?
<gogeta> thats for asciikey
<progre55> I tried to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but doesnt help..
<Ali_nz> and what about including the dir location in the results?
<gogeta> thats s: with no space
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: same error ..
<gogeta> so s:mykey
<gogeta> wtf
<Hilikus> how do i modify a rule in ufw? i have a limit rule but i want to change the threshold
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: it worked before?
<leonbrussels> Hi. I just got one of the intel atom boards for my mum and just transplanted the HDD from her old computer. However, suspend does not work. The thing turns off, the power led does not blink, when I turn it on the screen doesn't turn on. Hibernate works fine. I am thinking it could be because I fiddled around with the suspend scripts back in the day when I tried fixing suspend on her old machine. Is there any way to "reset" all the sus
<leonbrussels> pend scripts?
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: it hasn't work at my place .. but i had a working wifi connection with a different router somewhere else
<Shazburg> Conner: While OSX uses a totally different graphics solution (Quartz), I would say that if you think you have a bad video card, then you probably have a bad card. You might be able to get X going with a generic display driver.
<[R]> leonbrussels: well first you would need to know what you 'fiddled' with
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: probly wasent encrypted if i rember the ath5k driver does not support keys
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: i used networkmanager to set the key in both places .. i tried wicd (or wcid?) as well, didn't work
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: yea but wpa2 has issue with alot of drivers
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: i'm using the ath9k driver .. and the other working network was definately encrypted (i set it up as well.. different router)
<gogeta> they where probly wep
<leonbrussels> [R]: I have no idea, it was about a year ago, I just forgot :(
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: have you tryd nidswrapper or the madwifi set
<Conner> Thank you Shazburg for your support. Ubuntu has not failed me yet, as i will install it on an older build as soon as i get a new HDD. Thank you again Shazburg
<[R]> leonbrussels: easiest thing would be to reinstall... seeing as if its over a year ago its pretty old and crusty anyway
<leave> leonbrussels, Nandflash
<[R]> leonbrussels: the newer versions work much better with susepdn anyway
<Shazburg> Conner: You bet.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: i haven't tried ndiswrapper no, the madwifi i checked out a bit, but couldn't find any instruction-sites newer than 2006 .. :\
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: so its sees the network but will not accept the key correct
<Hilikus> where does ufw store its rules
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: yea, it finds networks just fine .. it just won't accept the key here
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: in ubuntu hardware it should ask if you whant to use them
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: System -> Admin -> hardware drivers ?
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: yes
<Anirban>  When I am trying to install ufw by "sudo apt-get install ufw" having following error : http://pastebin.ca/1494428
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: that only lists the nvidia drivers
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: or chnage your key to all numbers that seems to work even in wpa
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: nice, i'll try that one
<crazy6> what is starting wpa_supplicant in the background? something related to dbus? I am trying to manually configure my wireless since KNetworkManager is hopelessly broken
<leonbrussels> [R]: I am on jaunty. Is there really no way to reinstall the powermanagement? Everything else i working a charm so I don't really want to reinstall...
<Spad-XIII> brb
<[R]> leonbrussels: how could it have been a year ago then?
<[R]> leonbrussels: well there is no package called 'powermanagement'
<[R]> leonbrussels: so unless you know what you screwed around with
<Kartagis> is it possible with rar to create volumes to fit on a dvd? what should the -v parameter be?
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: the driver might not support acssi sttyle
<Shazburg> leonbrussels: For the future, you may want to get familiar with etckeeper.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: i just changed the key .. will check if it connects using networkmanager
<leonbrussels> [R]: Well I updated to jaunty using the update function... and I think the package is pm-utils but if I try to remove --purge it it wants to remove all of my video drivers :(
<ysis> Hi, how can I manually enforce a readout of ~/.profile (so I won't have to restart or anything)?
<[R]> ysis: use the source command
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: you might have to delete the old auto connect to get it to as for a new key
<Shazburg> ysis: source ~/.profile
<leonbrussels> Shazburg: Good point, would save me a lot of troubles I have had in the past :)
<gogeta> ask
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: i'm still in the live-usb .. i didn't try making a connection just yet ..
<Tommy26_> PENIS
<Tommy26_> PENIS
<Tommy26_> PENIS
<FloodBot2> Tommy26_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: it just locked up again :(
<Shazburg> ysis: But don't make a habit of using it too many times or you'll end up with a $PATH the length of the Amazon.
<iamslango> so, I accidentally deleted my /etc/apache2 directory
<iamslango> which is no big deal
<Shazburg> iamslango: For you, maybe.
<iamslango> I reinstalled apache2-common
<iamslango> got almost everything back
<grawity> Shazburg: Not if your .profile rebuilds the $PATH from scratch.
<shaullx> i deleted the installed apps shortcut from wine menu how can i get it back?
<iamslango> but /etc/apache2/ENVVARS is not coming back...
<ysis> Shazburg, thanks! I vaguely remembered something like this but wasn't quite sure...
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: it seems like it just doesn't want to connect at all
<echosystm> is it just me or does ubuntu boot incredibly slow in comparison to xp?
<Shazburg> grawity: True. But that's not the default, and I'm just making sure ysis is aware of the possibility.
<echosystm> in general everything seems slower :/
<Reid> do you have to use 64 bit ubuntu if ur processor is such?
<echosystm> no Reid
<Reid> ty
<grawity> Reid: 64-bit processors work just fine with 32-bit OSes.
<grawity> (I apparently have a 64-bit CPU and didn't know that until yesterday.)
<Spad-XIII> echosystm: ubuntu feels alot faster here..
<shaullx> anyone?
<Shazburg> shaullx: you can find it in "~/.config/menus/applications.menu". You'll see a </deleted> line in the menu entry. Remove that line.
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: sorry lost my own connection
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: did that work for you
<eruiwovmc> how does james bond go about without being assassinated while always using the alias "james bond"?
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: nop, it locked up in both live-usb and installed .. :\
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: hummm
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: it seems as though it likes the numbers better as it locks up faster :P
<itai_michaelson> hi, do you people know how to rip a CD to flac ?
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: lets try sudo iwconfig wlan0 key :1234567890"
<gogeta1> oops
<Shazburg> shaullx: Sorry, you need to remove the <Deleted/> line. Got that a little backwords.
<Furlong> <itai_michaelson> try Sound Juicer
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: i'll try, rebooting first as it's locked up
<Shazburg> s/backwords/backwards/
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key "1234567890"
<shaullx> i removed that line still nothing
<gogeta1> see if it taakes any key
<Shazburg> shaullx: From the <Name>wine-wine</Name> entry?
<shaullx> yes
<leave> "1234567890" it's easy to try
<``y7> where do i find my computer name at in ubuntu?
<shaullx> its the only delete there anyway
<itai_michaelson> Furlong, thanks, I should have looked there first...
<shaullx> Shazburg should i restart gdm?
<shaullx> :O
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: you might only support short keys if it did not error
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: it didn't give an error
<Shazburg> I don't think so. I just did the samething not more than a few days ago. Let me check something.
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: ok you need to use a short key
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: it doesn't have the essid though ..
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: i didnt set one
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "whatever"
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: i just did .. no errors but also no connection
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: that was just a test
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: you need to make a short 10 digit key
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: what do you mean with "short keys" ?
<Shazburg> shaullx: You can try restarting gnome, but that shouldn't work. Here's a thread to the Ubuntu forums for this issue, by the way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477108
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: on your roughter
<Spad-XIII> i used a 8 digit key and previously had 8 characters as a key
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: your driver does not support long keys
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: ok then lets do this
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "yourssid" key "yourkey"
<shaullx> i dont have <delete/> i had </delete> and i removed it
<``y7> where do i find my computer name at in ubuntu?
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: no errors
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: ok sudo dhclient wlan0
<gogeta1> see if it keys a ip
<gogeta1> gets
<Shazburg> shaullx: Then you should have your Wine menu back. I'm sorry, but that's the solution for deleting a menu item you need back.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: it's dhcpdiscovering..
<Shazburg> shaullx: Or rather, getting back an item you deleted.
<DVA5912> What is there for ubuntu that is similar to Game Maker on windows or the Visual studio tools on windows
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: did it give out a ip
<Reid> how can install a package if i dont have an internet connection?
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: oh just timing out
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: no dhcpoffers received
<DVA5912> Im wanting to create a traffic light simulator. I get ideas and i have to build some kind of code to implement them
<Shazburg> Reid: What package?
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: ok iwconfig wlan0 enc "yourkey"
<Reid> subversion
<Reid> couldn't find it
<Shazburg> Reid: If it's on the install CD, you should be able to add the CD back as a source (if it isn't alread) and install if from apt-get.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: and again the dhclient ?
<gogeta1> yes
<Shazburg> Reid: Which subversion is not on the CD.
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: we got issue 1 salved lol at least we knoe it didnt like the word key
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: again nothing..
<DVA5912> Okay, tell me this. How similar is Qt too Visual Studio C++ 08
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: i would try with wicd now being it does support wpa
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: 1 step further than i got myself :)
<Reid> i try sudo apt-cdrom add, then do i need to try apt-get install subversion? or do i need to update apt?
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: it should accept it
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: i'll install wicd then
<Shazburg> Reid: Umm... I take it you have a machine you could use to download the file, then transfer it over to the host in question via a flash drive or some network protocol?
<Reid> yes
<DVA5912> :( no one likes me even at 3:50 in the morning :(
<eruiwovmc> is samba the best method for networking windows with ubuntu?
<grawity> eruiwovmc: if you mean file sharing, then yes.
<Keranu> Well my boot problems seem to be getting weirder, but I think I have a better idea of what's going wrong now
<eruiwovmc> okay
<eruiwovmc> thanks
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: doh .. typing inthe whole apt-get install command .. only to find out, wired network is offline as well.. argh
<Shazburg> Okay. Well, this could be fun.
<Keranu> In the Ubuntu installation, I tried installing Grub to a 2gb SD card
<Keranu> When I tried booting Grub from that, it said "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: the ubuntu one should work to just go in network settings and delete the auto connect
<Shazburg> Reid: Here is the subversion package for Jaunty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/subversion
<Reid> ty
<Keranu> After booting the Ubuntu Live CD, I checked the SD card and no files were on it
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: so it loses the old locking up key
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: then try reconnecting
<Keranu> Is there a way I Can install Grub without the Ubuntu installer? It seems Ubuntu installed on the partition I wanted and everything, I just can't boot it
<[R]> Keranu: what exactly do you mean you installed it to the sd card?
<balachmar> Hi, how can I use an openPGP key that I have published through the ubuntu servers on another computer to sign email in thunderbird?
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: it wil restore auto connect once you connect no worrys
<Shazburg> Reid: To bring the package down, you'll need to satisfy all those dependencies. I'd recommend installing as many as possible off the cd, then downloading the rest. You'll have to match any dependencies for those dependencies yourself. Since you don't have an internet connection on the host you want to install on, you get to do apt's job.
<Keranu> At the end of the Ubuntu installation when it asks where you want to install Grub, I chose the path to my SD card. (The reason I did this was to try something posted on the forums to help my problem)
<Shazburg> Reid: Unless... is this host connected to a local network, but is not allowed to access the internet?
<[R]> Keranu: but you installed ubuntu to your hard drive?
<Keranu> Yes
<Reid> fresh install, trying to get wireless working
<Shazburg> Reid: No ethernet available?
<Reid> its available
<[R]> Keranu: yeah... of course there are gonna be no files onthe card
<[R]> Keranu: selecting the device to "instal lgrub" to just puts it in the mbr
<[R]> Keranu: doesnt copy any files
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: it's trying..
<Keranu> [R]: I was trying to follow these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<[R]> Keranu: sounds like someone on the forums doesnt know whaat they are talking about (shocker there)
<billy> hi i deleted a package and its not removed from the menu. how do i remove it from there also?
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: lol it didnt lockup this time
<[R]> billy": right click and hit edit menu
<Shazburg> Reid: Really, you're in for a world of hurt trying to match the dependencies yourself. I'd recommend you get that host connected in some way and let apt do the work for you.
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: nope, but failed anyway :)
<Reid> lol okay
<rohan> i want to install 64bit version of ubuntu. what is the best way to go for flash and java plugin?
<Reid> tx for the heads up
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: only the wireless locks up .. wired should work
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: try sudo dhclient -r wlan0 and try again
<Shazburg> Reid: You're welcome. I found myself doing just this on a laptop with a dead nic last year. It was a lot of time and not a lot to show for it.
<billy> [R] i dont see that
<[R]> billy: what do you see?
<billy> panel settings
<wizzer> just had me a double decker pb&j
<lvlefisto> i was trying to make skype work using pasuspender, then i killed pulseaudio and now i have no sound even after restarting
<neo_> will my python2.5 and related installs break if I upgrade to Jaunty?
<[R]> billy: you need to right click on the menu
<wizzer> wrong room
<Keranu> [R]: Did you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<Spad-XIII> gogeta1: nothing
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: dam netbook
<gogeta> p;
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: any luck
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: you you got my dhclient -r command
<[R]> Keranu: nope... i generally don't like to read forum posts by people who have no clue what they are doing
<KC|work> then i advise you ignore every forum on the interne
<KC|work> t
<[R]> KC|work: i generally do
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: yea.. didn't work :\
<KC|work> ;)
<Keranu> It mentioned installing Grub to a floppy (USB in my case) and copying some file from it to your Ubuntu system and then copying that file to your Windows drive and editing the boot.ini to include it
<[R]> KC|work: although when i'm in the mood for a good laugh...
<Keranu> bootsect.lnx was the file
<gogeta> Spad-XIII: humm one issue down not to get it to accept wpa
<[R]> Keranu: seems severly crack induced
<gogeta> now
<Keranu> Maybe you can give me further ideas regarding my installation problems
<Keranu> I'm able to partition and install Ubuntu itself fine it seems, but I have problems with dual booting between XP and ubuntu. One of three things happen:
<Keranu> 1. ) System boots straight into XP
<[R]> sounds like your not setting up grub right
<gokhan> that why you install xp after ubuntu
<Keranu> 2. ) Systems boots GRUB and lists XP, but when trying to boot XP it says something like "Selected Disk Not Available" (Error 21)
<Keranu> Or 3. ) When my BIOS boots, it says "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<Keranu> I've tried installing XP after Ubuntu too
<[R]> installing xp after ubuntu is only going to wipe grub
<Keranu> As my computer is now, I'm stuck with problem 1.)
<Keranu> But I can see my installed Ubuntu partition and files
<[R]> saying it says "something like" tells us nothing
<gokhan> yes know you need to set grub
<Keranu> The error was spefifically error 21
<Keranu> Let me look it up
<gokhan> boot your pc from livecd
<Keranu> That's what I'm in now
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: blarg now my wireless die
<gogeta1> lol
<Spad-XIII> gogeta: lol .. both wired and wireless aren't working here .. :\
<gokhan> then recover your grub menu
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: why not wired
<Keranu> How can I recover it?
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: maybe you got your roughter blocking it
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: i would die of laughter if thats the case
<error404notfound> how can i install sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jdk on hardy heron? i have tried apt-cache search jdk and only openjdk came in the list, no packages with sun_ or java6
<gokhan> read that http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3203908&postcount=4
<Keranu> Thanks
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: for wired not to work it sounds like it
<gokhan> no problem
<Shazburg> error404notfound: Here's the java packages for hardy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=java
<error404notfound> Shazburg, http://pastebin.com/m14c3b758 is my repo list
<gogeta1> Spad-XIII: its very late so i have to sleep good luck it sounds like the orughter is rejecting the connection thow for wired to fail
<Shazburg> error404notfound: You want java6 runtime, right?
<error404notfound> Shazburg, its bin and demo actually
<Phonon> I've installed the latest version of VirtualBox from the vbox official repo. USB is not accessible in the guest OS. What's wrong?
<[R]> Phonon: you selected it in the settings?
<Shazburg> error404notfound: Well, I don't know about the demo, but I think you want this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ia32-sun-java6-bin
<Shazburg> error404notfound: It's in multiverse, so you just need to add that to your sources.
<Spad-XIII> wired connection worked fine earlier today and yesterday the whole day .. the router is not blocking it :\
<Shazburg> Phonon: You installed from vbox's repo, and not Ubuntu?
<Phonon> [R]: Yes, in the settings of a vm, I added a corresponding filter.
<[R]> Phonon: sounds like you need help with virtualbox... not ubuntu
<topher_> Anyone know how to install WoW with Wine?
<Phonon> Shazburg: Yes, not from the Ubuntu repo. Since the open source edition does not support USB, isn't it?
<Phonon> [R]: Well, thanks.
<topher_> Anyone know how to install World of Warcraft with Wine..?
<Shazburg> Phonon: Not sure about that as I haven't tried USB with VirtualBox, but if you installed from their repo, you'll definately want to work with them on the issue.
<[R]> topher_: yes... we all heard you the first time
<Shazburg> topher_: Download the installer and run it. Works fine for me.
<Phonon> Shazburg: Yeah, thanks
<Shazburg> Phonon: Sorry.
<thomson> dual booting windows xp and linux...... is there a web site that explains how to determine swap file size etc?
<delicowa> what stage of development is kermic koala
<Shazburg> topher_: Yes, go to your account page and download the windows installer. I ran it through wine and installed the game just like in Windows.
<[R]> delicowa: there is a wonderfu shedule on the ubuntu website
<topher_> How do you run it with Wine?
<DrMrHorse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<billy> whats the best ubuntu/debain desktop screen recorder?
<Shazburg> topher_: Once you have Wine installed, it will take ownership of Windows executables. You just run the program like you would on Windows.
<billy> i tried recordmydesktop to no success
<Samich> Hello, I am having problems with youtube/flash audio. I am currently running 8.04. I don't have speakers as I use a USB Headset and it seems to work so far, I can hear Pidgin's noises. Any insight?
<delicowa> I don't know but I use RecordMyDesktop
<billy> it wouldnt record or something lol
<delicowa> you can use recordMyDesktop to record dektop videos
<billy> i want to make a review of the os im in
<delicowa> check www.getdeb.net
<billy> ill try and use it again hold on
<ojdanke> hi all
<ojdanke> is this a better chat system than yahoo chat?
<topher_> Is their a way someone can use a Remote Desktop viewer to help me?
<grawity> ojdanke: IRC is better than all (well, most) chat systems.
<topher_> I'm a noob to Ubuntu.
<billy> ojdanke u in pidgin?
<ojdanke> i guess there are a lot of bots in yahoo chat....
<ojdanke> i could.....
<delicowa> after you click on record it hids the window in the system tray where the notification area is
<svqyqb> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<svqyqb> hallo
<ojdanke> do you want me to?
<ojdanke> billy:Do you want me to?
<billy> no just asking didn't really know what you were talking about
<ojdanke> okay...
<billy> delicowa
<billy> i tried sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<billy> and it worked but i dont see it in my menu :(
<ojdanke> so just asking.... is this a place where people just come to chat?(I'm new to this place)
<ojdanke> or does it have some specific purpose
<grawity> ojdanke: This channel (#ubuntu) is mostly the support channel for Ubuntu Linux.
<billy> yeah what grawity said
<grawity> ojdanke: But there are many other channels in this network, and there are many other IRC networks.
<ojdanke> great..... That means it is a lot of help.....
<ojdanke> how do i change a channel?
<topher_> When I enter
<topher_> wine InstallWoW.exe
<grawity> ojdanke: First, find out the channel name. Then type /join #channelname
<grawity> ojdanke: You can be in multiple channels at once.
<Shazburg> topher_: Your question isn't really related to Ubuntu. Here's a writeup on installing WoW with Wine of wowwiki: http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine
<topher_> It doesn't install it.
<ojdanke> how do i find out the channel name?  :)
<grawity> Good question
<billy> what are you looking for lol
<thomson> is it best to make individual partitions for each directory? e.g. /usr, /home etc.
<ojdanke> i think i got that....
<billy> freenode has alot of channels
<Samic1> I am having a problem with getting flash sound to work, I am running 8.04 and have a USB headset, I went though the sound editor and got it to allow me to hear pidgin's noises but nothing from youtube/firefox.
<ojdanke> i'm looking for a normal chat to find new friends(girls)
<topher_> Still doesn't work. =/
<Shazburg> topher_: You may also find Cedega or CrossOver Games to be useful.
<surfing> Why the menu lost the setting ,place icon?
<topher_> Do those cost money, Shaz?
<grawity> ojdanke: On Freenode, the "generic" chat channel is #defocus. (Usually one would use /list to see all channels in the network - but since this network is so big, that command could easily flood you off IRC for a while, so I really would not recommend using it.)
<billy> ojdanke go out in public and do that or get on myspace and add random people ha
<grawity> ojdanke: Try /msg alis help
<pixlbox> sorry to talk off topic but does anyone have a domain name with net benifit ?
<Shazburg> thomson: It really depends, but in general the answer is no.
<pixlbox> benefit *
<Shazburg> topher_: Yes.
<billy> anyway brb
<grawity> ojdanke: There are also websites such as http://irc.netsplit.de/ and http://searchirc.com/ that can search all channels in all networks.
<surfing> Did someone see it?
<ojdanke> thanks... you all are a lot of help...
<ojdanke> (I liked that- go out and chat to ppl advice best)
<topher_> Is there a Wine IRC channel I could join?
<moncky> topher_: #winehq
<neo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212784
<Frogzoo> thomson: these days, you only really need/want /home on a separate partition
<neo_> i m not getting views or answers on this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212784
<Shazburg> thomson: Partitioning this way made more sense when you ran the risk of /var overtaking your 700MB hard disk. Unless you have a very small hard disk (under 20 gigs) or you're spreading partitions across multiple hard disks, go with the "/" and "swap" partitioning and move on.
<Frogzoo> ubuntu's installer should partition /home separately...
<Shazburg> neo_: I'm not looking at it.
<epic> how tdo i upgrade to firefox 3.5? (im on 9.04)
<epic> *do
<neo_> Shazburg: ????
<billy> who was the guy whos name started with a d that told me he used recordmydesktop
<Shazburg> epic: apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Shazburg> neo_: It's a joke.
<delicowa> @bily I hope I'm not in trouble
<Shazburg> neo_: My response, that is.
<neo_> Shazburg: thaught so
<delicowa> @billy I hope I'm not in trouble
<billy> lol
<billy> what version do you use?
<billy> whats the difference between recordmydesktop and gtk-recordmydesktop
<Shazburg> epic: You'll find it under Shiretoko once it's installed. This is because the branding for the package hasn't been updated since 3.5 was in development. I'm using 3.5 and everything is A-OK.
<leaf-sheep> billy: One does not use GTK.
<delicowa> gtk-recordMyDesktop is the frontend for recordMyDesktop
<billy> idk what gtk is
<billy> do i need both?
<delicowa> yes you need booth
<delicowa> recordMyDesktop is a commandline utility
<leaf-sheep> billy: Install gtk version.  It'll pull in other package too.
<billy> ahh thats why i only had one
<billy> :P
<Shazburg> neo_: Why do you want to upgrade to Jaunty?
<delicowa> gtk-recordMyDekstop is a graphical interface (gtk is a graphical interface engine for the gnome environment)
<billy> now i see it in the menu :D
<delicowa> good just install it and you'll LOOOOOOOOVE recordMyDekstop
<billy> ok i opened it now what?
<billy> hit record but how do i stop it and save it
<neo_> Shazbug: Gnome (probably compiz) seems to have prob with my video driver: intel 80845. I can not enable advanced visual effects. Had to uninstall compiz
<neo_> plus i would like to work with python2.6 for my other projects
<neo_> jaunty might have solved problems
<neo_> plus improved stability
<billy> delicowa dont leave me hanging :)
<Shazburg> neo_: I see. That's quite the setup you have there. You install everything with apt, or did you use eggs for Django and the like?
<billy> k
<thecat> hi
<gamla_kossan> hey, is feisty eol?
<billy> lol failed
<neo_> Shazbug: most of the times it was apt. I have installed some packages with pip. Then some manually.
<Shazburg> neo_: My two cents: if you've got real time/money tied up in your setup, I'd weigh that against the pros of upgrading to Jaunty. No one is really going to guarantee your setup won't break, but I have had clean upgrades with Ubuntu when I expected destruction.
<minimec> gamla_kossan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Shazburg> neo_: You might want to take a backup of your system and restore it to a virtual machine like VirtualBox, then test the upgrade there.
<neo_> Shazbug: Ha ha. Thanks.
<minimec> gamla_kossan: ... no longer supported. It is recommended to upgrade to the current version of Ubuntu.
<neo_> Shazbug: VM seems to be an option.
<gamla_kossan> minimec: fsck
<neo_> but that will take some time.
<gamla_kossan> minimec: thanks
<minimec> gamla_kossan: np
<Shazburg> neo_: And something I wish I was more discplined about is scripting such installations out so I can recreate them as needed.
<neo_> Shazbug:I'll probably stick with Intrepid for now
<diddy> Has anybody ever install Oracle on Ubuntu?
<neo_> Shazbug: you are right. I was too lazy about scripting them.
<neo_> Shazbug: anyway, upgrade to Jaunty can wait. I m enjoying Django for now.
<neo_> Shazbug: thanks for help.
<gamla_kossan> minimec: wait, feisty was never a LTS?
<gamla_kossan> minimec: is that correct?
 * gamla_kossan facepalms..
<Shazburg> neo_: You bet.
<thomson> how do i work out how big my swap partition should be?
<Slart> thomson: will you be using hibernate?
<Shazburg> thomson: You shouldn't need more than a gig.
<thomson> Slart: no
<Shazburg> thomson: Slart makes a solid point.
<minimec> gamla_kossan: Hardy Heron is the last lts. Between Feisty an Hardy, there was even another one... 'Gutsy' ;)
<Slart> thomson: how much RAM do you have?
<thomson> Slart: 2 GB
<Slart> thomson: I would go with 1GB or so.. just to give you some buffer in case something starts eating memory
<billy> thanks delicowa
<Slart> thomson: if you use hibernation you need at least as much swap as you have RAM.. otherwise hibernation will not work
<Slart> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kraut> moin
<billy> yea
<billy> saves as ogv file though
<thomson> thanks
<Shazburg> thomson: This your first linux install?
<billy> and wont play it justs opens then closes
<thomson> Shazburg: yes
<abcminiuser_> Hi all, is there a PPA for an updated lm-sensors which supports the Atom?
<Shazburg> thomson: Right on. Have fun.
<AdvoWork> hi, ive got loads of logs every few seconds saying: "OTP unavailable because can't read/write key database /etc/opiekeys: No such file or directory"  any ideas please?
<sirninja> Hey. I had ubuntu installed on my computer, and I reinstalled windows on another partition, so I'm trying to reinstall grub from a live cd, but I get the error "Error 22: No such partition"
<topher_> I have my laptop hooked up to my TV via HDMI cable. How can I get the sound to come out on my TV rather then my laptop?
<delicowa> notice billy make sure you use totem and that you don't have broken dependencies
<thomson> Shazburg: i'll try, lol
<minimec> sirninja: So you have one harddisk with different partitions on it?
<mzz> mmm, apt-proxy seems a bit stuck: apt-get update is taking *really* long "Waiting for headers" while apt-proxy's log is slowly getting entries added. Did I break it somehow or is this a bug?
<Shazburg> topher_: You'll need to run an audio cable.
<sirninja> minimec: yes
<mzz> topher_: I don't know about hdmi, but with most other formats you have to run audio separately
<sirninja> the last thing it says before that error is: "Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,6)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed"
<minimec> sirninja: What did find /boot/grub/stage1 return? Something like 'hd.0.1' ?
<billy> totem?
<mzz> sirninja: did you change your partition layout? "geometry (hd0)" might be interesting.
<sirninja> it returned (hd0,6)
<sirninja> oh... I'm booting off a usb, that could register as hd0 couldn't it?
<minimec> sirninja: ok. No. I don't think so. Your stick shouldn't be recognized as 'hd'
<delicowa> well if you use ati try installing all the ati drivers because it is propriery
<sirninja> strange. In gparted, It says my main hd. is all unallocated, even though I know that's not the case
<topher_> Huh, it works on Vista without the audio cable..
<topher_> I thought HDMI had audio in it?
<minimec> sirninja: So ... Thenyou do 'root (hd0,6)', and then 'setup (hd0)'. IS that right. Do you get the error after setup (hdo)?
<delicowa> */notice billy try this command  make sure mplayer is installed
<sirninja> correct. I only get an error after setup (hd0)
<DerKlempner> topher: the HDMI interface is audio and video, but Ii've never heard of the audio portion working properly in linux
<DerKlempner> topher: what kind of video card do you have?
<Shazburg> topher_: http://www.google.com/search?q=hdmi+ubuntu
<aurilliance> My pc has 4 partitions: (1) a small vista o/s partition (ntfs), (2) a large storage partition (ntfs), (3) a ubuntu partition (ext2 or whatever it is) and (4) a swap partition. From ubuntu I can see and mount partition (1), but cannot see partition (2). Any reason why?
<topher_> ATI HD2600
<minimec> sirninja: OK. I searched the Internet for your problem. Looks that your MBR is fucked up after the Windows install. You need the WIndows Install disk and reinstall a working win MBR. Afterwards you can load the Live DIsk (or stick) again and restore grub. google for 'grub error 22'
<mzz> minimec: hrm? installing grub in the mbr *should* still work, I'm pretty sure
<sirninja> ok. thanks. I'll be back later if that doesn't work. :P
<minimec> mzz: So how to get rid of the error, if he cannot install it in the MBR with setup (hd0) ?
<DerKlempner> topher: i think AI released multiple drivers for linux, depending on the card you have.  you may want to double-check their site to see if you have the correct driver, but i'm not familiar with their audio support over HDMI in linux
<DerKlempner> i'm quite sure NVidia's audio over HDMI is not supported, though
<mzz> minimec: 22 is "No such partition" which is pretty weird if "find" found a file on it. I've seen grub get a bit weird if for some reason the drive is not in lba mode and the partition's near the end of the drive, but I wouldn't expect error 22 for that.
<mzz> minimec: I still don't see what the mbr has to do with this though. "setup (hd0)" overwrites the mbr, it shouldn't read it.
<ufo> hello , i think its better if ubuntu 9.04 use thunderbird and not evolution... much better actually :)
<AD7six> hi trying to install ubuntu using the 9.04 live cd - even if I select safe graphics mode and/or choose acpi=off, no apci, no lapic, edd=on, I arrive at either a corrupt display or a blinking cursor
<mzz> !best > ufo
<ubottu> ufo, please see my private message
<AD7six> what can I do to further investigate the reason
<mzz> ufo: imnsho: meh, just uninstall evo and install thunderbird if you disagree with the default.
<bazhang> AD7six, md5 the iso yet? burn at low speed and do the disk integrity check?
<billy> delicowa what command
<ufo> sure never mind
<bazhang> AD7six, if you have done all those, then either explore more !bootoptions , or try the alternate installer cd
<mzz> AD7six: iirc "safe graphic mode" is still graphical. You could try a text-based install instead. But yeah, definitely do that disc integrity check first.
<Shazburg> Guess ufo really hates Evolution.
<minimec> mzz: Yeah... It is really unusual to have a '/' Partition at (hd0,6) in my eyes. Well'sirninja' has gone now, but what would be your suggestion?
<AD7six> bazhang: mzz thanks for the hints will check the cd and use the alternate if there's nothing obvious
<bazhang> AD7six, dont forget to md5 the iso as well, could be a corrupt iso
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AD7six> "Check finished: errors found in 1 files" guess that answers that
<AD7six> I didn't think check disk refered to the cd :D
<tim__> hello?
<tim__> hello?
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimal install from alternate cd 8.04, trying to run epiphany-browser and get error on D-bus - Failed to execute dbus-launch to launch D-Bus session, anyone care to tell me how to solve this problem?
<quibbler> !ask | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tim__> hello
<Shazburg> No one here but us bots.
<Shazburg> What do you need, tim__?
<Pirate_Hunter> just did a minimal install from alternate cd 8.04, trying to run epiphany-browser and get error on D-bus - Failed to execute dbus-launch to launch D-Bus session, anyone care to tell me how to solve this problem?
<justanothercoder> i need to install a simple proxy server on my ubuntu-server, is squid the way to go, or is there anything simpler?
<JC_Denton_> can I use wget to download an entire, following only hyperlinks that point to files within the site?
<tim__> I'm cool just checking out the xchat I installed.
<neil1> Hey.
<tim__> :)
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: I haven't found squid too hard to get running.
<moncky> justanothercoder: not sure if there is somthing simpler, however squid is what canonical use internally so I would expect good support for it
<marcelk> i want to use oracle xe on my jaunty AMD64, but i get wrong ELF class, because its actually for 32 bits, it there any way to fix this?
<neil1> Am very new linux and need some help with a problem im having with the dispaly
<justanothercoder> shazburg : i've got squid running before, but i guess it has a lot of features which i don't really need . wondering if there is one with a smaller footprint
<Shazburg> JC_Denton_: Take a look at the man file for wget. It has a mirror option.
<JC_Denton_> Shazburg: thanks
<Shazburg> neil1: Go ahead.
<marcelk> justanothercoder, what dont you need? squid isnt that heavy i think
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: filterproxy, maybe?
<justanothercoder> oh well, maybe i'll just install squid :)
<neil1> i am running ubuntu through virtual box on my vista pc, and the maximum screen res i can get is 800x600 and because of this the linux screen on my monitor is not filling the full screen
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: I see a simpleproxy package. That sounds simple. ;)
<gartral> I cant get my webcam too respond today... it worked up until a few days ago when i tried it... lsusb still reports it as there, but /dev/video and /dev/video0 are both "empty"
<sirninja> I'm unable to reinstall grub from a live cd. i get error 22. what should I do?
<Slart> neil1: have you installed the virtual box addons thingy?
<Shazburg> neil1: You likely have a combination of factors. Just taking a blind stab at it, I'd say the driver VirtualBox is suppling is being picked up during install with a generic driver that may or may not be able to support a higher rez.
<Slart> neil1: I think there should even be a menu option in the vm to mount the addons cd
<minimec> mzz: sirninja is back, so if you have another idea for his error 22 prblem... ;)
<Shazburg> neil1: Slart has you on the right path, I think. You may need the guest additions.
<Slart> ah, guest additions.. that's the name.. thanks Shazburg
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : here is my situation. i have two physical ports, eth0 and eth1 , eth0 gets a DHCP from my router, this router basically has my entire LAN on it. the router also has a wan connection. eth1 is my backup internet connection, i've created a virtual interface called eth0:1 and gave it an ip 192.168.1.99 . in case my primary internet connection goes down,people in my network can switch to proxy server 192.168.1.99 and be able to access the i
<justanothercoder> nternet via the eth1 connection
<justanothercoder> thats what i'm trying to do
<om26er1> how to play wma in vlc. can any1 plz help
<neil1> trying the addons now
<om26er1> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gartral> !wma | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: please see above
<om26er1> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: That's quite a setup.
<Ramonster> my make && make install command doesnt work... it says: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. but the makefile.am is there... :S
<justanothercoder> yes i know would be simple to have a load sharing/balancing router like  linksys RV016, i used to have one before, it sucked
<neil1> trying to install guest addons but nothing happening. and i just realised the time too so im gonna have to try all this later
<sirakim> slt
<billy> night everyone be back on tomorrow :D
<sirakim> someone speak french
<Ramonster> sirakim: Have you tried the french channels?
<trucMuche> sirakim, /j #ubuntu-fr
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Hey, I'm not judging.
<Ramonster> !fr | sirakim
<ubottu> sirakim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<neil1> thanks anyway, will have a play around and if still no look ill be back
<justanothercoder> my main internet connection goes out, not too frequently, so i'm thinking this would be a good temporary solution for emergencies
<sirakim> thanks
<horga> e cineva on?
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: So, you're looking to have your server act as a backup router, yeah?
<justanothercoder> yep
<horga> sal
<mzz> sirninja: exactly what did you type, and what's the output of "geometry (hd0)" (assuming you can pastebin)?
<horga> am si eu niste probleme:)
<horga> adica probleme...nu-s probleme dar..nu le stiu eu...pe toate:)
<h0dges> hi, i've just been told by my touchscreen manufacturers support guys that i need to disable evdev. can you help me? thanks
<om26er1> how to play WMA in vlc
<mzz> h0dges: I'm assuming they meant just for their touchscreen, and that they told you what driver to use for it instead?
<Ramonster> h0dges: apt-get remove evdev ?
<gartral> !wma | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sagaci> om26er1: install the metapackage ubuntu-restricted-extras
<horga> mi-am descarcat virualu box si nustiu de ce nu se deschide :( cica imi da ceva erroare justanothercoder ma poti ajuta?:)
<gartral> om26er1: thats twice ive put that up, READ
<sirninja> http://pastebin.com/m4097be65
<Ramonster> !sp | horga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: It's been a few years since my CCNA bootcamp, but that setup you described might cause you a spot of trouble.
<om26er1> gartral: which link to click
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : why do you think so?
<sirninja> and I did root (hd0,&) and then setup (hd0)
<Ramonster> !fr | horga
<ubottu> horga: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gartral> om26er1: all are usefull
<horga> ha?
<h0dges> i've done a little bit of googling, and have seen that it can be done in xorg.conf. but no, they haven't told me anything other than : "About your problem, it is evdev driver issue.
<h0dges> This driver is inbuilt in Ubuntu 9.04.
<h0dges> Please disable it."
<horga> nu inteleg:))
<horga> ce ai zis?:)
<leaf-sheep> How can I do this --> diff file1 file2 | pastebinit ?
<leaf-sheep> It does not work.  Claiming I'm trying to send an empty document.
<Ramonster> horga: where are u from?
<minimec> h0dges: What do you mean by disable? have you ever 'enabled' it. 'evdev' is the event device driver used for special hardware, but normally you have to mention the evdev driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you want to use it.
<horga> Romania
<bazhang> horga, english here
<bazhang> !ro | horga
<ubottu> horga: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<mzz> sirninja: please include my nick or I'll miss your replies. Also, give me a minute to check something.
<bazhang> horga, /join #ubuntu-ro
<gartral> leaf-sheep: diff file1 file2 > diff.diff | pastebinit
<horga> ok
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: I'm still thinking this through, so bear with me for a moment. As I drew this out, it reminded me of when I was with a small ISP and a customer had a similar setup, and it hurt us.
<gartral> leaf-sheep: in english that breaks down  the diff, writing it too a file, and then passing the written ffile to pastebin
<h0dges> my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/55140
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: So eth0 is connected to your switch. Your switch is connected to your primary router, no?
<justanothercoder> yes
<mzz> sirninja: and "find /boot/grub/stage1" and "setup (hd0)" gave you what? Please pastebin again.
<leaf-sheep> gartral: Still does not work.
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: And eth1 is connected to your... backup internet connection via a router or bridge?
<gartral> leaf-sheep: might need too make diff.diff into ./diff.diff
<sirninja> mzz: http://pastebin.com/mbe9f7cb
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Or eth1 is connected to your switch and your backup connection is connected to your switch?
<Ramonster> my make && make install command doesnt work... it says: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. but the makefile.am is there... :S
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : backup internet connection gets a dhcp address from my ISP's cable modem
<leaf-sheep> gartral: Ran "diff libraries libraries-orig > ./diff.diff | pastebinit" --> "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<mzz> sirninja: that's pretty weird. You're in ubuntu, right? I wonder if it somehow ended up with a completely confused "maps" file
<minimec> h0dges: Ok. As far as I see, you don't use the evdev driver for any device. Look at my xorg.conf. There you see that I use the evdev driver for Mouse1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/217734/
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : eth1 is directly connected to the backup ISP's cable modem. it gets a dhcp address. eth0 is connected to a switch, switch connects to my main ISP's cable modem
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Got it.
<sirninja> mzz: yeah. something's screwed up. gparted says my main hard drive is all unallocated even though I KNOW that's not true
<mzz> sirninja: what drive(s) are in that system?
<h0dges> here is cat /proc/bus/input/devices also: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/55141
<problemato_> join/ #ubuntu-de
<sirninja> mzz: what do you mean?
<mzz> sirninja: is there more than one hard drive in it?
<minimec> h0dges: What kind of touchscreen is that?
<mzz> sirninja: (not partiions, actual drives)
<sirninja> mzz: no. it's one hard drive
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: How does your server know what path to take to the internet?
<gartral> leaf-sheep: ohh im stupid... diff libraries libraries-orig && pastebinit libraies-orig
<mzz> sirninja: ok. What are you running gparted against?
<mzz> sirninja: (sda, hda, that kind of thing)
<justanothercoder> shazburg : i was just thinking about it
<justanothercoder> shazburg : i guess setting the gateway address will be the problem
<sirninja> mzz: /dev/sda
<h0dges> eGalax 4-wire resistive non-HID usb panel
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: What is your edge router?
<mzz> sirninja: does "fdisk -l /dev/sda" also give you weirdness? Should print the partition table.
<justanothercoder> shazburg : edge?
<sirninja> mzz: that shows up correctly
<h0dges> at the moment it's acting as a mouse trackpad
<Shazburg> Your main router that directs lan traffic to your main internet connection?
<aurilliance> <repost> My pc has 4 partitions: (1) a small vista o/s partition (ntfs), (2) a large storage partition (ntfs), (3) a ubuntu partition (ext2 or whatever it is) and (4) a swap partition. From ubuntu I can see and mount partition (1), but cannot see partition (2). Any reason why?
<mzz> sirninja: huh, then I really wonder what's going on with gparted. Sec...
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : its just a switch that connects to my main ISP's cable modem
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: I see.
<eeejza> hi I have an issue putting ubuntu server on a RAID server, GRUB keeps giving me error 2 and 15
<waleed> hello
<waleed> i want LFS chat ,
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: The picture is much clearer.
<waleed> i want LFS IRC chat
<mzz> sirninja: it should be listing /dev/sda1 as windows, /dev/sda2 (I think) as extended, /dev/sda3 as swap, /dev/sda5 (I think) and /dev/sda6 as linux. Is that correct?
<mzz> sirninja: actually just pastebin that too :)
<leaf-sheep> gartral: Nevermind.  It's not important but it was strange that I'm not able to output to a file.  I did it manually.  And the last command you gave me really didn't make a sense. :)
<gharz> guys, i've a usb flash disk... whenever i execute `ls` i get this error ls: cannot access THEME: Input/Output error... what's the best thing to fix this? is this hardware related now?
<mzz> waleed: lfs as in linux from scratch?
<waleed> yes
<waleed> yes Linux From Scratch :)
<mzz> waleed: then you're a little lost :P
<sirninja> mzz: http://pastebin.com/m2437aa43
<minimec> h0dges: As I see in your xorg.conf, you use the egalax driver for the touchscreen. Where is your problem exactly now?
<Mike94287> How can I set keyboard commands to launch a program?
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Well... if you want to have redundancy with your internet connection and/or load balancing between the connections, you have to have a router in one form or another.
<mzz> gharz: could be hardware, could be a filesystem issue. Is this a fat or fat32 partition, and does it work in a different system or os?
<waleed> mzz please tell me :)
<mzz> waleed: try searching their website for where their irc channel is. This one is for the ubuntu distro.
<gharz> mzz: it's fat16
<gharz> 2gb hd... some folders can still be accessed
<mzz> sirninja: eeeeeep. sda3 overlaps sda2!
<gharz> is there any command like chkdsk which is equivalent in linux?
<dstaubsauger> hi, is there a way to play wav/ogg/mp3 sounds with the internal pc speaker (the thing that plays the beep sounds)? i laready found this driver: http://www.geocities.com/stssppnn/pcsp.html but i dunno how to use it. i'm using jaunty server
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : ok, let me try to mess with this a bit
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: If you can't convince the suits to get something like a Cisco 1800, and your server load is light enough, you can use your server to do this.
<mzz> gharz: try "dosfsck" (umount the partition first!)
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : i have just five computers on my LAN
<gharz> mzz: thanks
<om26er1> is there any single audio player
<eeejza> how can I know if the partition is bootable or not from a mounted disk?
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Then a third NIC seems a more reasonable price.
<justanothercoder> Shazburg: and its not really mission critical. we're a small web dev agency, internet outages are just inconvenient
<dstaubsauger> om26er1: what do you mean by "single audio player"?
<sirninja> mzz: is that what is causing it?
<cast> eeejza: what's bootable depends on your bootloader surely
<mzz> sirninja: any idea how that might've happened? And are you supposed to have two linux partitions?
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: I suppose they would be for you.
<mzz> sirninja: I don't know if that's causing it but it's definitely not sane
<sirninja> mzz: i have my home on a separate partition
<eeejza> cast, well I usually asign a boot flag during the partitioning of a disk.
<om26er1> dstaubsauger: only audio player not a video player
<cge> dstaubsauger: You horrible person! I've been able to ignore that for years, and now I'm going to have to figure out how to do it.
<sirninja> mzz: and I have no idea how that happened. I've done a lot of distro hopping lately, so I guess it happened during one of the installs
<mzz> sirninja: fortunately none of the "actual" partitions overlap.
<om26er1> dstaubsauger: and also by installing it no video player should b installed
<om26er1> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cast> eeejza: and then later discover ubuntu doesn't care? :)
<mzz> sirninja: I'd back up anything important, then delete sda2 (using fdisk if gparted won't work on this layout) and recreate it as a logical partition (sda7)
<bazhang> !players | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mzz> sirninja: NO WAIT
<mzz> sirninja: err, sorry, I meant sda3 there
<bazhang> om26er1, check that list
<mzz> sirninja: sda3 is swap, so deleting it should be safe. Do *not* delete sda2!
<h0dges> minimec: the problem is that it isn't being controlled by the driver it should be. my only  evidence for this is that it's acting like a trackpad and that's not it's normal behaviour. is there any other way i can figure out what's controlling this device? like logs or something?
<cge> dstaubsauger: I think you just need to load the right driver, though, and that should create a new audio device.
<h0dges> tell me how to help you help me! :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dstaubsauger> ok
<sirninja> mzz: so should I delete that and then retry installing grub?
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Well, if you want to use your server as a proxy to keep connected to the web, you need three nics. If you want to have your server act as a router and balance the two connections (which is one way to get redundancy), then you need three NICs.
<gharz> mzz: if i umount it... how do i dosfsck an unmounted device?
<gharz> :)
<gharz> :(
<mzz> sirninja: your grub partition numbers are also off by one compared to the ones in the manual. I'd expect it to want (hd0,4), not (hd0,5). I don't know what's up with that. What does (hd0,<Tab> give you?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mzz> gharz: dosfsck /dev/insertdevicenamehere
<Mike94287> How can I set a keyboard command to open a program
<dstaubsauger> cge: do you know the name of the module?
<mzz> ActionParsnip: this is a card reader or something, no need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Mike94287
<ubottu> Mike94287: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<cge> dstaubsauger: I'm looking
<dstaubsauger> ok, me too
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : i don't need redundancy, just a fallback, if the primary goes down. i can even write a script that i can manually run everytime the main connection goes down
<minimec> h0dges: Hold on a moment...
<justanothercoder> or change the settings on the server to use the backup connection as the gateway
<justanothercoder> even that would work
<sirninja> mzz: So in grub sda6, would be hd0,5?
<Mike94287> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> justanothercoder: you could even script a ping via a certai interface, ifit fails, switch the route ;)
<mzz> sirninja: yeah, they're normally one less than the number you see in linx
<mzz> linux, even
<justanothercoder> ActionParsnip : neat :D
<sirninja> mzz: so when grub was saying it was finding it on hd0,6, but fdisk only shows sda going up to 6 is there something up with that?
<mzz> sirninja: yeah, I don't understand that. Grub running inside linux has quirks though...
<gharz> mzz: it says Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 6. what does this mean?
<mzz> sirninja: or it's possible your grub differs from the one I'm reading the manual of
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: gru starts disk numbers at 0, partition numbers start at 1
<mzz> gharz: what are you running it on exactly?
<mzz> gharz: if the card has a partition make sure you run it on that, not on the raw device
<mzz> gharz: (so run it on /dev/sdg1, not /dev/sdg)
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: so i'd say so as partition 6 is sda7 (for example)
<gharz> i have a usb flash disk and i want to check its filesystem (a command similar to chkdsk)....
<mzz> gharz: (replace sdg with your actual card)
<gharz> mzz: it doesn't have partition...
<gharz> it's a 2gb usb flash disk
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: the extrended partition is one though, so that makes sense
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: ActionParsnip is right. It's an easy enough thing to do (round robin). As a netadmin though, I think this configuration makes things more complicated than they need to be.
<mzz> gharz: that doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't have one large partition. Does /dev/sd<whatever>1 exist?
<gharz> ok
<gharz> mzz
<gharz> ok.
<nperry> Whats the gnome shutdown command?
<cge> dstaubsauger: pcsp
<ActionParsnip> gharz: it does, you cant access disks, the flash device has a single partition taking 100% of the device
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Course, the proper alternative has it's own complications.
<mzz> nperry: I don't know about a terminal command, but you can click the red button in the top right.
<sirninja> how would I delete sda3 from the command line?
<mzz> nperry: (on the panel)
<mzz> sirninja: use fdisk if gparted won't work
<gharz> ok
<dstaubsauger> cge: do i need to compile that myself?
<gharz> let me check
<cge> dstaubsauger: I'm not sure. I'm not running Ubuntu right now.
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: Regardless, whatever you do, don't plug those two cable modems into the same switch. It's like crossing the streams in Ghostbusters.
<dstaubsauger> cge: ok
<sirninja> mzz: what would be the arguments? I really don't want to mess this up
<cge> dstaubsauger: It's mainline, but it's a bit esoteric.
<dstaubsauger> yeah
<justanothercoder> shazburg : won't :)
<mzz> sirninja: first check if swap is in use, actually.
<ActionParsnip> gharz: its a thing that windows does,if you split a drive into 2 partitions. it will see a C "drive" and a D "drive" when infact there is only one drive, the "drives" are partitions
<_kelahi> do you know game x-moto?
<sirninja> mzz: it's all not using any memory, but it shows available under the free command. is that good enough?
<ActionParsnip> gharz: even if you only have C drive, its a disk with 1 partition taking 100% of the disk
<mzz> sirninja:  might need to do "sudo swapoff -a" first, just in case. Then "fdisk /dev/sda", "d", "3", "w", I *think* (I don't want to actually delete any partitions here right now, sorry :)
<mzz> sirninja: just running "swapoff -a" won't hurt.
<gharz> mzz:  this is the result.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/217757/    ... i'm just wondering why does churvalooh, THEME and other folders doesn't appear on nautilus and cannot be deleted?
<nperry> mzz, I know that. I'm currently making the change over to openbox and building my own menu!
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: And if you run into any bumps, I'll be happy to give you my contact info privately for a consultation. I kinda do this for a living.
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<mzz> nperry: sorry, I don't know.
<mzz> nperry: if I'm not using gnome I usually have a different wm as master, so just exiting that ends my session
<justanothercoder> Shazburg : thank you. sounds good. I'll try it out and if i run into any issues i'll PM you :)
<sirninja> mzz: do I need to reboot since it says the kernel is still using the old partition table?
<eeejza> ubottu, I amhaving some issues with that TLS version on my RAID server.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dstaubsauger> cge: when i do "sudo modprobe snd-pcsp" it loads a module
<cge> That's a good sign.
<mzz> gharz: might want to move some stuff out of the root directory into subfolders (assuming it lets you)
<cge> dstaubsauger: That should create a new audio device.
<mzz> gharz: I don't know how unhappy nautilus gets if the root directory is full if it tries to use a trash can there.
<Shazburg> justanothercoder: That works. Good luck to you. And I'm still gonna say squid is your safest bet, even if it might be a little chubby for your needs.
<justanothercoder> justanothercoder : thanks
<sirninja> mzz: nevermind. I tried reinstalling grub, and it appeared to work. thank you SO much! Now I can get out of windows again. :P
<gharz> mzz: can't access THEME, churvalooh and twilight... it says access error from terminal
<mzz> sirninja: huh, you shouldn't normally get that. If you do I'd reboot (better safe than sorry)
<dstaubsauger> cge: there's no /dev/dsp or /dev/snd
<gharz> mzz: this folders do not appear on nautilus
<mzz> sirninja: oh, don't forget to create a new swap partition. I'm assuming gparted will work again post-reboot.
<cge> dstaubsauger: strange
<sirninja> mzz: hopefully. :P
<Ryan4> Hello Fellas, having problems with my sound. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't (mp3's, vids, etc...). Login sounds works though... Could be because I installed Ubuntu in Windows, and somehow the sound setting is coming through??
<cge> dstaubsauger: nothing in dmesg to indicate that anything was created?
<dstaubsauger> lsmod | grep pcsp
<dstaubsauger> pcspkr                 10496  0
<mzz> gharz: dosfsck complains about them too. I'm assuming corruption, either of the filesystem or the hardware kind.
<mzz> gharz: I'd make sure there's a fewer files on the root of the filesystem before trying to repair further though.
<minimec> h0dges: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217763/ I rewrote yu xorg.conf a little bit to get some order in it.
<dstaubsauger> ahh: [ 4510.353833] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...
<cge> dstaubsauger: That's not it.
<cge> dstaubsauger: pcspkr isn't pcsp
<cge> dstaubsauger: You probably need to unload pcspkr
<UbuntuUser> hi all
<dstaubsauger> cge: perhaps it prevents it from loading
<ActionParsnip> !hi | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mzz> minimec: you know modern xorgs ignore kbd/mouse InputDevice sections by default, right?
<gharz> mzz: i guess i'll just reformat this
<gharz> :)
<minimec> h0dges: I verified that Mouse0 is detected as CorePointer, and the Touchscreen is SendCOreEvents.
<bauer_> i have 500 giga which is not mountet. How do i do that ?
<UbuntuUser> how to install ubuntu on usb using entire space on pendrive /it is 8GB nad fat32 formatted/
<UbuntuUser> ?
<Slart> UbuntuUser: I don't think you can install ubuntu on a fat32 filesystem
<Shazburg> bauer_: Take a look at the man file for `mount`
<UbuntuUser> sorry, nad=and
<h0dges> minimec: thanks. for the touchscreen entry, how does usbauto work in the option device field?
<dstaubsauger> cge: i unloaded the pcspkr module, now pcsp-sound shows in lsmod
<minimec> mzz: If it is in xorg.conf, it also uses it. I always have to configure my xorg.conf and I always did the whole conf, to have an overview...
<Slart> UbuntuUser: apart from that little detail.. check what ubottu has to say about !usb
<cge> dstaubsauger: ah, good
<UbuntuUser> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dstaubsauger> i think i've found the problem
<dstaubsauger> [ 4510.353833] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...
<Shazburg> Slart: We're waitind for the magic... there we go.
<dstaubsauger> [ 4741.248066] PCSP: Make sure you have HPET and ACPI enabled.
<dstaubsauger> that's my problem
<h0dges> minimec: i was thinking for changing it to /dev/input/mouse1 or /dev/input/event7 to see if the problem was it couldn't identify it properly
<dstaubsauger> i'll try to boot with acpi=force - the mainboard is from 1998
<minimec> h0dges: I cannot tell you that. I use Option          "Device""/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Gaming_Mouse-event-mouse"
<DVA5912> anyone got any idea why the ubuntu startup logo is gone? I installed startup-manager and now its gone. i got a bunch of text now and im trying to totaly get away from that
<h0dges> how do i find the id of the device?
<minimec> h0dges: Try to have a look in /dev/input/by-id ;)
<h0dges> k
<jilbert> anybody familiar with nagios?
<Slart> DVA5912: try starting the app you just installed.. I think it might let you configure what to show at startup... it could be that a text only boot is the default setting for it
<Slart> DVA5912: look in the system-menu, administration, startup-manager
<DVA5912> Slart: i made sure that textonly was not checked
<h0dges> minimec: i might be being noob, but i don't appear to have a by-id directory, only by-path
<gharz> mzz: thanks!!!!!!
<Slart> DVA5912: is "Show boot splash" checked?
<DVA5912> It is now :)
<Slart> DVA5912: =)
<DVA5912> Rebooting
 * ActionParsnip always uninstalls usplash, its pointless
<bauer_> Shazburg, isn't there a grafical interface to mounting ?
<pup> i need some help with the obexftp package...
<minimec> h0dges: Are you sure... I have my dvb-t, keyboard, and mouse... in there.
<ActionParsnip> !find mount
<ubottu> Found: gnome-mount, libpam-mount, mount, 9mount, 9mount-dbg (and 15 others)
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-mount
<ubottu> gnome-mount (source: gnome-mount): wrapper for (un)mounting and ejecting storage devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 920 kB
<ActionParsnip> bauer_: looks like it
<Shazburg> bauer_: There may be, but I don't know what that would be. Don't fear the command line, though. That's where the magic happens.
<N|x> hey all wassup
<ActionParsnip> !info 9mount
<ubottu> 9mount (source: 9mount): plan9 filesystem (v9fs) user mount utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ActionParsnip> hey N|x
<h0dges> minimec: ive tried as user and root, and have explicitly written the path but it still says it doesn't exist
<N|x> so what going on here
<h0dges> minimec: im going to reboot now and try various idents to see if that's the issue. cheers
<minimec> h0dges: Are you on 8.04 (hardy) or 9.04 (jaunty)
<error404notfound> i cant seem to fins sun-java6* in my apt-cache, i want to install sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-demo
<ActionParsnip> N|x:  uuntu support
<UbuntuUser> but there must be some way. of courese fat32 is limitaed - filesize can`t be larger than 4GB. but i do not belive there is no way to divide ubuntu`s image
<error404notfound> i am on hardy heron
<ActionParsnip> !java | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<N|x> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<N|x> .help
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Slart> !bot | N|x
<ubottu> N|x: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, lemme check source.lst
<wbc> I need help finding a BitTorrent client for Ubuntu, which have a time-scheduler similar to the one µTorrent uses. Do anyone of you know about one?
<or4n9e> is it possible to create an usb image as a virtual disc that contain the partition information and dynamically adapts to the real usb stick geometry with expanding to the medium utilizing dd?
<or4n9e> -with +while
<error404notfound> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<firestarter1> hi. is there a graphical utility for adding/removing services ?
<os11> how to setup ssl server in ubuntu?
<UbuntuUser> firestarter1:  system->administration->services
<wbc> I need help finding a BitTorrent client for Ubuntu, which have a time-scheduler similar to the one µTorrent uses. Do anyone of you know about one?
<Shazburg> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<N|x> wiki ssl
<pup> wbc: have you tried deluge?
<th0r> os11: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=ssl+server+for+ubuntu&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA
<Slart> wbc: azureus probably has that.. as a plugin if nothing else
<Slart> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<wbc> Thanks Slart, gonna check it out
<or4n9e> is there a specialized channel for questions like this?
<firestarter1> thanks UbuntuUser
<DVA5912> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base   Im trying to install splashy and  it keeps geving me this. Im using synaptic
<Slart> wbc: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/plugin_details.php?plugin=SpeedScheduler
<DVA5912> thats the error btw
<diddy> Would it be advisible to let filesharing programs and anything that has server functionality run under a user that has extremely limited rights?
<bauer_> Shazburg, on istallalation there is a program with a relative userfriendly interface. But what is the name off that program ?
<ActionParsnip> diddy: can't see why not as long as its torrents etc
<diddy> ActionParsnip, can't see why or can't see why not?
<ActionParsnip> diddy: should be fine to implement. torrents restrict file access to the files you are seeding
<laeg> can anyone tell me the difference in Gufw between allowing a port and limiting it? (the other two options are deny and block) i've googled and can't find the answer
<Slart> diddy: as a general rule apps shouldn't have more permissions than they need.. but there is also a balance of time spent of configuring stuff vs chances of something bad happening
<diddy> ActionParsnip, but but about bugs in the torrent client?
<ActionParsnip> diddy: there are bugs in all torrent clients, even in mac, even in windows
<cge> dstaubsauger: Unfortunately, none of my computers here have real pcspeakers, so pcsp seems to just give strange results.
<diddy> ActionParsnip, yes, then you understand what I mean right?
<dstaubsauger> :P
<ActionParsnip> diddy: oh yeah, file access to a server and wanting to keep it as secure as possible
<diddy> ActionParsnip, so should i let all filesharing programs run under a different user?
<kaini> Whats the best program to view thunderbirds Inbox files?
<Slart> kaini: uhm.. thunderbird? or that doesn't work for some reason?
<minimec> kaini: thunderbird?... ;)
<ActionParsnip> diddy: you could run it as a user not in the admin group. This will greatly increase security
<kaini> Slart, minimec, well it only reads the first 5 mails for some reason on Ubuntu. I tried claws mail that read the first 9.. really strange
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering were are the packages that download stored after install in synaptic
<echosystm> is there any reason why eclipse in the repo has been stuck at 3.2 since like... ubuntu 6?
<diddy> ActionParsnip, that is a good idea? Any other rights I should remove from that client?
<Slart> kaini: hm..it's not a setting in thunderbird ie show only the latest mails or something silly like that?
<diddy> ActionParsnip, ActionParsnip, that is a good idea? Any other rights I should remove from that the user?
<kaini> Slart, it reads the *first* 5 there are from 2006
<ActionParsnip> diddy: just as much as you can without affecting functionality
<Slart> echosystm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<minimec> kaini: Can you export the whole database and then inport it again? Could be that the file is somehow corrupted. I don't know...
<Slart> kaini: ok.. so probably not that then =)
<kaini> minimec, I'll try that
<user_> server irc.apropo.ro
<ActionParsnip> diddy: the more restricted the better, you could even try making its shell /bin/false
<Tetsuoo> I updated the system now I have low resolution, problem with nvidia drivers
<minimec> kaini: Export the thunderbird database, then rename (backup) the .mozilla-zunderbird directory. Open Thunderbird and import the database. That's what I would try.
<diddy> ActionParsnip, how does that work with sudo, though?
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuoo: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> diddy: how do you mean?
<kaini> minimec, okay I'll try - just importing/exporting the folder does not work
<kaini> But I didn't try the whole profile yet
<Tetsuoo> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (rev a2)
<laeg> can anyone tell me the difference in Gufw between allowing a port and limiting it? (the other two options are deny and block) i've googled and can't find the answer
<diddy> ActionParsnip, I am confused. I the user that runs the filesharing program is not in the admin group but in the sudoers group then is there still a risk?
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuoo: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<diddy> ActionParsnip, On Ubuntu there is no root. We do admin tasks with sudo, so how big is the risk there?
<ActionParsnip> diddy: then it needs to not be in the sudoers group, the admin group gives you sudo capability
<daglees> sudo su
<jussi01> daglees: sudo -i  ;)
<Slart> laeg: limiting a port closes it if someone is making a set number of connection attempts in a certain time
<Slart> laeg: protects against brute force attacks
<daglees> wow even better
<daglees> ;P
<UbuntuUser> will i destroy my flash drive if i will format it into ext3 file system? is it possoble?
<Slart> UbuntuUser: no
<Slart> UbuntuUser: you will lose all data on it though
<laeg> Slart: so with it limited i'll still be able to ssh? what about the port i use bittorrent on, don't limit that, right?
<laeg> (ssh from a remote ip)
<echosystm> Slart: is there some repo that has 3.5 in it?
<diddy> ActionParsnip, let's say that I run bit torrent under a user that can sudo (admin tasks). If there is a critical bug in my bittorrent client or other client, then can the attacker become root ?
<slava_dp> UbuntuUser, better use ext2, you don't want journal on a usb flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser: i'd format it ext2, it will last longer. the data will be destroyed if you format it to any file system
<ActionParsnip> diddy: it will need to know the users password to then use sudo commands
<Slart> laeg: I have no idea really... it would be useful to limit a port used for ssh, I guess... I would start out limiting and if things stop working change things
<UbuntuUser> i have it empty bu i`m wondering it is good solution
<charnel> how can I determine where my soundcard is ? ex : dev/xxxx
<ActionParsnip> diddy: if you disallow the users use of sudo (not in admin group) then it can only do as much as a user can and no more
<Slart> echosystm: eclipse? I have no idea.. haven't used it myself
<echosystm> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser: if its to be used in linux systems only then i'd say yes
<slava_dp> UbuntuUser, ext2 is much faster than fat32, but incompatible with windows.
<diddy> ActionParsnip, you mean not matter if the client program is buggy as hell? He can do no harm if the user is is i no sudo group?
<ActionParsnip> slava_dp: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<prospire> whats the command to copy a file called php_browscap.ini from desktop and paste it in /etc/php5/apache2/extra from the root?
<UbuntuUser> this pendrive is only for my linux system as emergency os
 * jmartelatpapirux has script-kiddies molesting by http and ftp.
<Ramonster> my make && make install command doesnt work... it says: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. but the makefile.am is there... :S
<kaini> minimec, hm no same result
<Slart> laeg: nice article about limiting http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/187
<kaini> It is strange that claws mail can read more mails than thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> prospire: sudo cp ~/Desktop/php_browscap.ini  /etc/php5/apache2/extra
<slava_dp> ActionParsnip, well i know there are tools. are you going to be carrying them with you on a floppy disk if you want to use your usb drive in an internet cafe?
<UbuntuUser> how about installing it? shoul i use regular installation or pd-type?
<minimec> kaini: sorry then I don't know then, what to do...
<UbuntuUser> shoul=should, sorry
<ActionParsnip> slava_dp: it is possible is all i'm saying
<kaini> Thanks anyway
<generic> does ubuntu respect xorg.conf 's
<Slart> generic: yes
<UbuntuUser> pd-type i mean by usb creator included in ubuntu
<generic> will it look at first then use hal on the rest of the stuff?
<ActionParsnip> diddy: if the user is not able to use sudo then the only data it can change is what is in its home directory, it may read other data if permissions have been granted on the files, otherwise it will be very limited
<Slart> generic: it's just empty by default.. you can add settings and stuff to it though
<generic> Slart: good!
<prospire> and how do I rename php_browscap.ini to browscap.ini?
<haptiK> prospire: mv
<prospire> mv??
<prospire> can u tell me the whole command please
<ActionParsnip> prospire: mv php_browscap.ini browscap.ini
<ActionParsnip> prospire: mv is used to rename, as youmove it to the same location as another name
<prospire> ActionParsnip: php_browscap.ini is in /ets/php5/apache2/extra
<ActionParsnip> prospire: you should websearch terminal commands of that level rather than ask in here
<laeg> Slart: ty once more :)
<prospire> so will the command be mv php_/ets/php5/apache2/extrabrowscap.ini /ets/php5/apache2/extrabrowscap.ini
<prospire> ?
<ActionParsnip> prospire: then add the path
<prospire> /ets/php5/apache2/extra/php_browscap.ini /ets/php5/apache2/extra/browscap.ini
<ActionParsnip> prospire: yes, exactly
<prospire> ok
<Ali_nz> how you monitor resources like cpu usage and physcial memory in ubunutu?
<mzz> minimec: (much delayed reply, but still...) might want to check your Xorg.0.log for "AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse'
<mzz> will be disabled
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: top
<th0r> Ali_nz: gkrellm
<mzz> minimec: err, mispaste. But still. It may not be using all the InputDevice sections you think it is using.
<leohartx> how do i get routing table using ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> leohartx: route
<th0r> leohartx: type 'route'
<ecolitan> Ali_nz: try top
<ActionParsnip> nice and easy questions today :)
<prospire> ActionParsnip: my Konsole shows an error
<prospire> mv: cannot move `/etc/php5/apache2/extra/php_browscap.ini' to `/etc/php5/apache2/extra/browscap.ini': Permission denied
<Ali_nz> getting gkrellm now
<Ali_nz> thanks
<ActionParsnip> prospire: use tab to autocomplete the folder and file names
<UbuntuUser> ActionParsnip: have you installed ubuntu on your pd using regular install or usb creator included in ubuntu?
<Ali_nz> might look at top too
<leohartx> well, ty ,but result seem identical to netstat -r
<ActionParsnip> prospire: you will need sudo as well, users do not have write access to /etc
<Ali_nz> I doing a ddrescue and as it goes on it seems to make the system slower and slower!!! got to see why
<minimec> mzz: Well I don't care about the kbd driver for example. But it surely uses the evdev driver, when I want a device to use it.
<th0r> leohartx: route -n
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: it fills up the other partition with the image of the partition you are dd_resueing
<ecolitan> prospire: sudo in front
<leohartx> th0r : btw, how do i read content from file which is printed out by tcpdump ?
<th0r> leohartx: less
<leohartx> th0r : i mean "decode" or decrypt
<prospire> ActionParsnip: thx.... ecolitan: thx
<leohartx> th0r : it says : it's a binary file
<leohartx> th0r : i'd tried to open it using vi
<th0r> leohartx: wireshark
<leohartx> th0r : but i cant read it
<laeg> Slart: "An example is probably the simplest way to illustrate how it works. The following two rules will limit incoming connections to port 22 to no more than 3 attemps in a minute - an more than that will be dropped:" ok so it limites the number of connections, but what if i can't connect because someone else is bruteforcing it?
<diddy> Does anybody know where the Firefox profile is located on Ubuntu?
<leohartx> th0r : is there any way to work out it by using tcpdump and options ???
<mzz> diddy: depends! which version of firefox/
<Ali_nz> anyone here ever used ddrescue much?
<th0r> leohartx: don't know...I use wireshark
<petx> diddy, /etc/firefox/profile
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: a little
<th0r> leohartx: you might check the man page
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: pair it with foremost and you have a data recovery team :D
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: remember what sorta data recovery rate you get?
<leohartx> th0r : i'll check it, ty
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: i use ata66 drives so its dead slow, you probably use sata which is much faster
<zen_> #bi-sexual
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: just make sure you use 2 drives on seperate controllers and it will go fine
<zen_> exit
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: it will take as long as the drive is large
<ActionParsnip> zen_: try /quit or /exit
<zen_> ty
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: seperate controllers?
<Ali_nz> why
<UbuntuUser> anyone know some cool application that can create iso whit everything what i have installed? i mean something like norton ghost
<th0r> UbuntuUser: aptoncd
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: then the data flows down one controller and up the other, if the data has to go back up the same controller it will be slower
<UbuntuUser> is best if it will be gui-type application
<UbuntuUser> th0r: have it gui?
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser: ^ read that
<Paavi2_0> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<th0r> UbuntuUser: don't know...haven't used it
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: ok - slow I can handle as long as it doesnt crash again
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser: may apps dont have a gui, you should not shy away from command line, its where the power lives
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: you could set the process a lower nice value, like -5 and it ill run better as it gets more cpu time
<th0r> UbuntuUser: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=aptoncd&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA
<UbuntuUser> and how about file premissions when i`ll use i.e aptoncd?
<Ali_nz> hmmm, I think I only got 512meg of ram
<Ali_nz> and its using most of it
<Ali_nz> the linux box is doing nothing else but running ddrescue
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser: what about them, they are only deb files for updating and transfering deb files from system to system
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: then you are in the same boat as me for most things that take time..let it run (i do mine overnight)
<th0r> UbuntuUser: you will need root permissions to install the files
<prospire> can anybody tell me how do I restart apache??
<ubunoob> ActionParsnip, i tried to reinstall nvidia drivers as you told me earlier, now its completely broken, ubuntu starts in text mode only
<ActionParsnip> prospire: sudo /etc/init/d/apache restart   possibly
<ActionParsnip> prospire: use tab to complete the apache word, it may be apache2
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: reading about foremost - looks wicked
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: no need for it if you have a backup
<L3dPlatedLinux> can I get a package from the synaptic and download it only , so I can move it to a thumb drive and install it to another pc?
<ActionParsnip> ubunoob: then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moncky> ActionParsnip: /etc/init.d....
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: I do, but my friends clearly dont ;-)
<UbuntuUser> everythin seems me not good at all. how about scripts, settings, configs and antother stuff? i`d like to move entire ubuntu installation, not only packages contained in system
<ActionParsnip> ubunoob: don't use frame buffer, then when you are back at the prompt run: startx
<ubunoob> ActionParsnip, it sais xserver-xorg broken or not full yinstalled
<ActionParsnip> moncky: bah, yeah you're right
<th0r> L3dPlatedLinux: you might try getdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: thats where you can make a killing. I have a system specifically for data restores, nice little earner
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: I just need to get ddrescue running reliably. I was using a USB-SATA adapter, but that didnt work very well. Now I got a cheap SATA/IDE controller card for the job. seems better so far, but the linux box did seem to crash once....grrrrrr
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: all drives have ide ;)
<deany> L3dPlatedLinux, check for dependencies if you do download just the deb
<Ali_nz> ok SATA/PATA
<sidewalk> does anyone use blueman to setup network(s)?
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: what do you use for data recovery?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: nice
<C-S-B> sidewalk: yess, only way to get 3g working easily of my phone
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: for my friends, dd_rescure if the drive is shot, then foremost, or just foremost
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: PATA is onboard mobo, and sata on the card. its a old PC, P4 I think but it dont need to be flashy for DR
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: for myself, i have backups running to a firewire drive every 6 hours so i just restore
<phaidros> re
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: at my work we had a device that bypassed the hdd control board and interfaced directly with the drive.
<phaidros> there was once a script to move an alternate iso image to an usb stick, which from one could boot. any hints?
<Ali_nz> C-S-B: PC3000 it could be
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: my dr system is a p2 333
<Ali_nz> or some software can do that too, like MHDD
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: wow!
<eeejza> hi any suggestion how can I fix this, GRUB keeps telling me Error 2 which is that the selected disk doesn't exist however I mount it using a livecd and was able to mount it myself
<C-S-B> phaidros: try unetbooting
<C-S-B> *unetbootin
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: I just dont want my box to crash again. Being remotely logged into it is nice since I dont need a extra keyboard, mouse or screen, but I wonder if it was VNC that crashed it?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: all my systems are around that spec, file server is a p3 500, rouuter is same, destop is 1.6ghz semp
<ActionParsnip> !grub | eeejza
<ubottu> eeejza: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: possibly, try it at the system and quit vnc to test
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: you can do it via ssh
<Ali_nz> see the thing that worries me is when I click on anything while ddrescue is running it goes very slow, but CPU utilisation is still low
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: without offence meant, you hw seems a  bit, well, cack?
<moncky> Ali_nz: what is your disk I/O like
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: yeah but i chat and web browse so i don't need a quad core with 8gb ram do i?
<Ali_nz> 58k?
<phaidros> C-S-B: not what I looked for, but might worth a look :)
<Ali_nz> 63k...
<LuYu> i asked this question a couple of weeks ago
<LuYu> but i have to ask it again:
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: true, but hw does have a tendancy to die  at that age
<UbuntuUser> i have my digg results. aplication exactly wat i need is called Remastersys
<Ali_nz> sitting around 58k i think
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: my hardware is free, OS is free, lots spare money to go on holiday and see the world instead of sat infront of a screen
<phaidros> C-S-B: sry, exactly what I was looking for :D
<thebe> I wonder why my cpu is consumed 65% above by Virtual Box and 45% up by firefox????
<phaidros> and the other one was:
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: true but then i'll have been given / have salvaged some new stuff
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: point made. :)
<Ali_nz> moncky: make sense?
<phaidros> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<LuYu> what can be done to make sure that ubuntu systems can connect to arbitrary access points without DNS configs
<thebe> and I am running ubuntu in Acer aspire 5530!
<moncky> Ali_nz: what does your disks do?
<Ali_nz> moncky: in what way?
<C-S-B> phaidros: np, trust me, you'll never look back once you have unetbootin -its awesome!
<LuYu> it seems that windows users have no problems with these sorts of APs
<moncky> Ali_nz: it may be going slow due to I/O of the HDD as oppoesed to memory and cpu
<LuYu> but ubuntu often cannot connect to the net through them
<sidewalk> !blueman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueman
<L3dPlatedLinux> deany,  ok was looking for gnome network manager and its not there. Ok this is what happened my wife was on her lappy and wanted a wifi radar like app and she went to install kwlan and it removed the gnome one in the install process and she couldnt figure out kwlan and well I couldnt either but with out the gnome network manager there was no net at all wired or wifi so I tried to get it from the dvd rom as a install point and nothing so what I was w
<L3dPlatedLinux> ondering  was could I have d/l ed it with this synaptic and went to where the packages are stored and copied to a thumb drive and then in stalled it that way on the other pc?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: you are right though. it is cack ;)
<Ali_nz> yeah well I am running ddrescue, but not to/from the boot drive
<moncky> Ali_nz: remeber your system is only as fast as its slowest part, which is likely your HDD
<moncky> Ali_nz: seperate physical disks?
<Ali_nz> yes
<LuYu> i have already tried the solutions given to me the last time, and they didnt work
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: you can add your install CD as a repo and install it from that
<diddy> petx, mzz Thx I have found it.
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: I say it as though my hw is cutting edge but my server is a p4 with 512 ram and I'm running a atom core at the moment
<C-S-B> :P
<L3dPlatedLinux> ActionParsnip,  I tried that by checking the cd rom disk in the soruces list and still i got nothing
<moncky> Ali_nz: sorry, was just a hunch that it was I/O
<LuYu> these solutions included using distributed DNSes
<Ali_nz> moncky: np
<LuYu> making the resolv.conf file immutablle
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: then you can use command line to configure the wired connection to get online and install the packages
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: p4 is a nice chip
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: i am looking at target .bin file and its size doesnt change
<Ali_nz> is that normla?
<Ali_nz> normal
<Ali_nz> shouldnt it be slowly getting bigger?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: it should increase as the process runs. Its possible the data being curently read is very faulty and is being omitted
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: but the server is off now :P I'm going to do format it and reset it all up when I'mm back home
<L3dPlatedLinux> ActionParsnip,  okthat might take awhile , with that said where are the synaptic packages stored when it d/l them?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: thats what dd rescue does, bit by bit copy of the data, _rescue just keeps going and ignores uncopyable data which dd will abort on normally
<Ali_nz> oh well leave it running tonight and see what happens in the morning
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: doesnt take any time at all, just kill whatever network app you have and run:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; sudo dhclient eth0
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: how well do you find ddrescue works? Looks like an interesting bit of software.
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: how dead does the drive have to be before this doesnt work?
<LuYu> and installing wicd
<kerimbasol_>  we have a problem about mount command i dont know how to use it for mounting smb ?
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: or you can go to the packages site for your release and download individual deb files and transfer, but if there are any dependancys needed you will need those too
<Ali_nz> C-S-B: will work with logical errors, and bad sectors
<Ali_nz> wont work with physical errors like stuck heads and dead PCB's, failing firmware
<L3dPlatedLinux> ActionParsnip,  ty
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: dd_rescue goes til the end of the drive being copied or the destination drive becomes full
<giovanni> ggg
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: whichever happens first
<kerimbasol_> please help about mount command. I am newbie
<moncky> kerimbasol_: fist stop should be man mount
<Ali_nz> is there a quick command to open a new terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: alt+f2 type terminal, hit enter
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Ali_nz
<ubottu> Ali_nz: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kerimbasol_> moncky : i want to mount a windows share but i dont know i looked at man but i didn't understand anything
<Ali_nz> k
<kerimbasol_> moncky : i have problem with my boss for this problem reason. I have to solve .
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: if you run something like tilda, you can have it drop down / roll up on hotkey
<moncky> kerimbasol_: is the windows share on a different machine?
<kerimbasol_> moncky : yeap
<Slart> ActionParsnip: gnome-terminal might work better.. don't think there is something named "terminal"
<Ali_nz> tilda - ok another thing to google ::-)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: i thought it was abstracted
<ActionParsnip> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Slart> ActionParsnip: Alt+F2 doesn't do the nice things gnome-do and such do
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: did you ever play quake / half-life / doom
<moncky> kerimbasol_: If your windows machine is a seperate physical machine you want to look at Samba
<Slart> ActionParsnip: not on my system at least
<moncky> !samba > kerimbasol_
<ubottu> kerimbasol_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Slart: i dont use gnomedo
<ActionParsnip> Slart: tilda all the way for me
<kerimbasol_> moncky : i heard its name
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ah =)
<Ali_nz> ActionParsnip: see this worries me. the time stamp on my log file is progressing, but the size of the log file is not. surely it should be getting bigger, if even only to record bad sectors in the logfile?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: not sure duder
<Ali_nz> well the numbers on the recovery screen are changing at least
<C-S-B> is anyone as odd as me and continually types 'clear' so their terminal looks call neat?
<echosystm> how do you get the grid compiz plugin?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: i do, its in a great many of my scripts too
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: thank god. I thought i was the only one. :P
<Ali_nz> how do I get back to the top of my user directory?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: i type it on my work lappy too (XP) makes me laugh, as well as ls
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: cd ~/
<C-S-B> xp its clrscrn or something isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: will take you home
<or4n9e> I try to extract an rpm in intrepid and get "cpio: Malformed number"
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: cls
<Ali_nz> thanks
<or4n9e> any ideas?
<jrib> Ali_nz: just « cd » will do it
<Ali_nz> and where is home? is it under .usr?
<jrib> Ali_nz: /home
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: its /home/$USER
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: apparently 7 has a ls function :)
<thomson> my partition scheme: PRIMARY windows (1x NTFS), ubuntu (1x ext3 root, 1x swap file and 1x ext3 home) LOGICAL storage (1x NTFS for movies, music, etc.)
<thomson> how does that sound?
<or4n9e> the command I use is "rpm2cpio kiwi-desc-oemboot-3.01-136.1.i586.rpm | cpio -vid"
<thomson> now i just have to work out sizes
<ActionParsnip> thomson: sounds fine
<Ali_nz> thanks again! night all
<thomson> one thing... that storage partition formatted as NTFS
<thomson> will i be able to access that from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | thomson
<ubottu> thomson: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<C-S-B> thomson: yes
<thomson> thanks
<ActionParsnip> thomson: its a best effort
<ActionParsnip> thomson: as ntfs is proprietary
<C-S-B> thomson: i use it all the time, never had a trouble, just make sure the fs is clean.
<thomson> it's just the 4GB limit on FAT32
<ActionParsnip> thomson: as long as the files dont have weird permissions you will have access, if they do and ntfs-3g can't deal then you will only get read access
<thomson> k
<ActionParsnip> thomson: if you are only throwing user data on there then you don't have to worry
<thomson> k
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: what would you deem a weird permission?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: like acitive directory permissions for the local users that have been manually set on files and folders
<tehbaut> I have win7 and osx installed already, if I add ubuntu to the list, will grub install and detect the others?
<C-S-B> tehbaut: should do
<tehbaut> ok
<thomson> so windows needs to be the first partition on the drive and primary... right?
<C-S-B> thomson: yes, windows is a funny old thing
<thomson> lol
<C-S-B> well, it doesnt have to be on the first partition
<thomson> indeed it is
<ActionParsnip> thomson: not necessarily, it makes the dual oot easier if you install windows first
<triplc> Hi all
<thomson> ok
<echosystm> thomson all you need to worry about is making sure grub is the bootloader and not the windows one
<ActionParsnip> thomson: just don't assign the whole disk to windows and have to resize afterwards, it makes no sense, you can keep your data safe if you use less of the disk when you install the windows boot
<C-S-B> I always installed windows on the second partition as i like a big partition with windows and storage on at the end of my drive.
<billy> here is what i use :D
<billy> http://www.planetwatt.com/
<C-S-B> Saying that, I want to rid of windows as a partition and just virtualise it, should i desire to touch it
<triplc> How to get X /gdm back? I install xbmc xbmc-live and now I cannot have 'normal' gdm login as well as normal X started as default. even after apt-get remove xbmc-live. Please tell me how (i am using irssi in text mode) :-(
<thomson> well... i'm not going the whole hog yet
<C-S-B> echosystm: windows bootloader can boot linux
<Nameless_au> how does one control synaptics in ubuntu?
<triplc> (i am using Jaunty)
<jrib> Nameless_au: the touchpad you mean?
<C-S-B> Nameless_au: how do you mean?
<Nameless_au> jrib: yes
<jrib> !synaptics | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<thomson> what would be best to use, grub or windows boot loader?
<Nameless_au> jrib: ty
<jrib> thomson: grub
<ActionParsnip> thomson: NTLDR can't boot anything but windows, so you will need grub or lilo
<C-S-B> thomson: grub hands down
<thomson> grub it is
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: I'm sure i read you could boot linux with win boot loader ...
<thomson> i want to get this right the first time
<thomson> lol
<triplc> How to get X /gdm back? I install xbmc xbmc-live and now I cannot have 'normal' gdm login as well as normal X started as default. even after apt-get remove xbmc-live. Please tell me how (i am using irssi in text mode) :-( (i am using Jaunty) Pleeeeaaase
<triplc> (sorry for repost question)
<ohir> ActionParsnip: wrong info. Ntldr certainly can boot anything in chain. Just it's a bit cumbersome an microsoftish to configure it. That grub and its /boot/grub/menu.lst is way easier and known way to have dual boot quick.
<Nameless_au> C-S-B: through apps such as easybcd it is, but one error and youre goners
<ActionParsnip> ohir: true it is possible
<aurilliance> hey Ubuntu-ers heres a question: I can see one of my 2 ntfs partitions from ubuntu, but not the other. Why would that be?
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: do they both show up in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: all that does is ask for my password
<frozsyn> Is there a way to install the graphical installer (the one of the live cd) on an existing ubuntu installation, and use it to install another ubuntu on the same computer ?
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: jokes XD yes the both show up
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: thats because you used sudo
<aurilliance> :P
<aurilliance> *y
<mrincredible> Lol, "man gcc" on ubuntu 9.04 yields errors!! Right at the end! Somebody, report it, quick! :D
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: then you can mount them using ntfs-3g
<thomson> so grub will automatically place a /boot partition at the start of the drive?
<C-S-B> thomson: no, grub can be stored on the / partition
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: sudo mkdir /media/stuff1; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<partition name here> /media/stuff1 -o uid=1000
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: you can see which partition isnt mounted if you run    mount
<thomson> ok
<C-S-B> thomson: it just right grub to the first 512 bytes of your hdd
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help ill try it. is there a reason why one of them won't show up under the 'computer' place in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: no idea. i dont use automount
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: ok. Thanks again <3
<gharz> guys, i've 1 folder and i want to create an .iso file out of that folder... can u suggest which software should i use in ubuntu? thanks.
<yoques> Holas
<kant> mksisfs ? if i recall
<kant> mkisofs
<gharz> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<deany> gharz, Application/CD DVD Creator
<yoques> tengo un problema muy curioso: desde el live cd conecto via wifi, pero desde la instalación en el ordenador no me lo permite
<deany> gharz, add the folder, write disc, choose iso
<C-S-B> yoques: english?
<deany> gharz, or theres mkisofs as kant said which is cli
<yoques> C-S-B: i can understand
<gharz> mkisofs... uhmmm...
<gharz> ok thanks.
<gharz> i'll try it
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: thanks a ton again, that did the trick...
<yoques> i think the problem is i used the driver madwifi
<yoques> and now i can't turn it "atrás"
<thomson> just to make sure, swap file is the size of your ram, right?
<thomson> i know i asked not long ago, but i forgot
<thomson> lol
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: sweet
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: if you wish
<UbuntuUser> i have 2 error messages when ubuntu loads up: 1. error when OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet 2. error when OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatoApplet loads
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: you and the drive is internal and to be mounted each time, you can add an entry to /etc/fstab
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: it is internal, Ill try that. thanks again for all the help lol
<deany> using mkisofs with a folder with files/folders with long names, it uses shorter truncated names, even with the joilet option
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: np man, its the same data as the command
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: just rearranged
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: lol just realised why it wasn't showing up in 'computer' - there's already an fstab entry, I just didn't know where it had been mounted to. turns out it was in /windows
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: weird
<justanothercoder> my ubuntu-server silently shut down, have no clue, i just found it powered down. i checked /var/log/messages and it said  (timestamp)  ubserver syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: it will get automounted based on its label
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip: heh yeh. How can I unmount the folder you helped me create?
<coleys> aurilliance: sudo umount /path/to/folder/
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: sudo umount /media/stuff1; sudo rm -rf /media/stuff1
<aurilliance> ty
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: as its no longer needed ;)
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys .....i want to add the repos for ubuntu 9.04
<justanothercoder> it also happened couple of times over the last few days, any ideas?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: rmdir or && there just in case!
<ActionParsnip> jrib its a folder so it will do the same, i get your point with && though
<jrib> !repos | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: you wil lhave them if you have jaunty installed
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: what is it you do when you are here helping?
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , its jaunty
<kaptengu> I want to echo chars in terminal using their octal values, can anyone give me an example how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: then you have them already
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , but i cant find the flash plugin in it ...aptitude search flash i assume ??
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: i monitor servers in florida from the UK while my team sleeps
<tehbaut> what's the latest fs type for linux?
<jrib> kaptengu: man echo ?
<tehbaut> ext 3?
<cobra-the-joker> ext4
<faaf3ja> Guys, I'm trying to write an automount script that it rearranges what I'm mounting. I'm trying to get /export/backup/DATES/USERS to be mounted as /backup/USERS/DATES. Any ideas?
<tehbaut> is that mac-accessible?
<jrib> kaptengu: example: echo -e '\0123'
<UnderSampled> I think I found a major bug, but I can't even begin to trouble shoot. Does someone want to help me?
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jrib> faaf3ja: why are you doing this?
<kaptengu> jrib: thank you very much, I should have read the manual, I was missing out the \0
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: ask the room, it will reply if it can
<tehbaut> if I want to have my ubu partition accessible by mac and pc, would I be fine putting ubu on a fat32, or should I really just go with ext4?
<Twister> i need help with a major problem i am facing
<tehbaut> (and forget compatibility)
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: fat32 doesnt hold the permissions that linux needs, i'd use ext3
<tehbaut> ah, ok
<Twister> how do i get a dock on my desktop in ubuntu like this one?     http://i32.tinypic.com/2e1vtkh.jpg
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Twister
<ubottu> Twister: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<C-S-B> tehbaut: forget compatibility and have a shared partition for sharing
<UnderSampled> The problem: any version of ubuntu with the name 9.04 boots onto a screen full of text (which I can painstakeingly copydown if needed), and the caps lock and scroll lock lights on my keyboard blink on and off
<tehbaut> now how to I specify the root hdd from the prepare partitions? do I need to make a new part-table?
<ActionParsnip> Twister: looks like avant-window-navigator to me
<achilles> #OpenFOAM
<tehbaut> root filesystem, I meant
<faaf3ja> Twister: PM?
<Twister> ActionParsnip : so how do i get it and set it up? never had one in linux and want one
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded? did you verify the cd once booted to?
<Twister> sure
<UnderSampled> everything I have tried has ended this way. 8.10 works abolutly fine.
<marc>  
<tehbaut> what's the standard mount point to use for a partition?
<tec411> \
<achilles> # OpenFOAM
<ActionParsnip> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ActionParsnip> Twister: ^
<tehbaut> tec411: / ?
<tec411> lol
<tehbaut> hey, it's on the menu
<tec411> you spoted it
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: you can mount a partition anywhere you like (just not in /proc anywhere)
<myk_robinson> using an APC battery backup and running apcaccess shows the current load % to be 0.0, although I have a computer and monitor hooked into the battery side. Any ideas?
<tehbaut> thought everything got mounted in /media
<jetienne> q. the multiverse repository disapeared ? or is it still the usual universe/multiverse stuff ?
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: yes, and it checked out. But this happed with the net install usb version from unetbootin
<marc> quit
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: most people make a new folder in /media and mount to that but there is nothing stopping you from using a folder i your home drive to mount to
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: then try some boot options
<jrib> jetienne: still there
<jrib> !repos > jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne, please see my private message
<UnderSampled> ActionPartnership. And most confusingly, it happened after I tried installing 8.10 and then upgrading to 9.04
<tehbaut> ah, so /media/ubuntu
<jrib> faaf3ja: still there?
<jetienne> jrib: ok thanks
<erUSUL> tec411: what does the partition (will) hold ?
<UnderSampled> ActionPartership: from the normal 9.04 iso, all boot options exept for 'memory check' end the same way
<jetienne> jrib: btw next time do that in public, other may need this information too
<tehbaut> still can't get past "no root fs detected"
<jrib> jetienne: anyonce can  /msg ubottu repos
<cih997> hi, after recent update X crashes on loading, blinks few times and load but with low resolution and performance. I have jaunty, intel graphics, xorg-server 1.6.2 and kernel 2.6.31-rc1. I was changing xorg.conf, reinstalling xorg, trying previous kernel versions but still no change :/ What can I do?
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: oops, I spelled your name wrong
<Pici> !tab | UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: from the normal 9.04 iso, all boot options exept for 'memory check' end the same way
<UnderSampled> Pici: thanks, that helps alot
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: from the normal 9.04 iso, all boot options exept for 'memory check' end the same way
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: opps, sorry again
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: most confusingly, it happened after I tried installing 8.10 and then upgrading to 9.04
<achilles> hi room
<Twister> ActionParsnip thanks sorry for the late reply i was in PM
<UnderSampled> achilles: hello
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: try adding all the boot options.
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: you could also try disabling hardware in bios like sound and lan as well as other stuff just until you get installed
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: this is before any programs are able to load
<ActionParsnip> Twister: np man
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: yes, on first boot screen press f6 and put a cross in all the options
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: you can also access your bios in its own special way and turn off stuff to help smooth the install
<painted> hello ubuntu people
<painted> i am running a dual monitor set up, monitor0 works well, but monitor1 has a problem with v sync, can anyone help?
<bluegoon> is there an Openoffice chatroom here on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> #openoffice.or
<ActionParsnip> g
<ActionParsnip> #openoffice.org
<ActionParsnip> 58 users
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | painted
<ubottu> painted: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: It doesn't have anything to do with the integrity of any one disk. as I said before, I installed 8.10 and it worked just fine, then I upgraded to 9.04 and it has the same symptoms as the two disks I tried
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: i know thats why i'm suggesting other solutions
<Ti-dev> Hi, I'm building a kernel and all I've got to do is create and initrd image. The guide I'm following says "mkinitrd" but Jaunty says "zsh: command not found: mkinitrd", any help?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mistya> hi there
<beholder83> Hi. Could someone tell me what I need to install to get DVD playback working correctly?
<mistya> How can i install iphone sdk on my ubuntu box?
<ActionParsnip> beholder83: you need the medibuntu repo adding then install libdvdcss2
<bluegoon> will installing Openoffice 3.1 over 3.0 override the current installation?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | beholder83
<ubottu> beholder83: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> bluegoon: yes
<bluegoon> ActionParsnip: sweet, even on win machines?
<bluegoon> ActionParsnip: got users here complaining that xls files take ages to open.
<bluegoon> ActionParsnip: might be that an update in version should provide a fix, was just worried that the new install would screw it up :D
<beholder83> is it possible to use Medibuntu repos on Debian Lenny?
<ActionParsnip> bluegoon: couldnt tell you on that sort of thing. i dont use oo in windows
<ActionParsnip> beholder83: I'm sure they will have a repo, ask in #debian
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: I beleive that it has more to do with an incompatible kernel. the second line that is visible on my screen says: WARNING at /build/builddd/linux-2.6.28/kernal/smo.c:333 smo_function_mask+0x1d4/0x1e0()
<bluegoon> ActionParsnip: thanks for the info mate
<Ti-dev> ubottu: Thanks, but I wanted to build the kernel for a fix. Anyways I *DID* and now I need to create an initrd image. What's the program on Ubuntu for that? Thanks...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ti-dev> ubottu: I mean since, "mkinitrd" is unavailable?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thhp> Ti-dev: you probably need to install initrd-tools
<Pici> Ti-dev: ubottu cannot answer you, it is a program that responds to requests... like !kernel
<thhp> Ti-dev: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282997
<Ti-dev> oh? right...kk :D
<Meteora> any program like daemontoolz?
<Ti-dev> thhp: thanks I'll check on that :D
<thhp> Ti-dev: np
<grawity> Meteora: Ubuntu, like all Linux OSes, can mount ISO images without any additional software.
<Meteora> thanx thanx
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: then you could find out what that means and troubleshoot it
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/file.iso /media/iso
<Pici> UnderSampled: Have you searched bugs.ubuntu.com for that? perhaps this bug has already been logged.
<ActionParsnip> Meteora: or there is gnome-mount but ive not used it as the command line is so easy
<Ti-dev> thhp: E: Couldn't find package initrd-tools :(
<ActionParsnip> !find initrd
<ubottu> File initrd found in aufs-tools, doc-linux-html, doc-linux-ja-html, doc-linux-ja-text, e2fsprogs (and 32 others)
<ActionParsnip> Ti-dev: apt-cache search initrd | less
<lantjie> hey guys
<mistya> hi there
<mistya> How can i install iphone sdk on my ubuntu box?
<lantjie> long no chat
<giulietta> ubuntu-it
<UnderSampled> Does anyone know what smo.c does?
<giulietta> #ubuntu-it
<Pici> giulietta: /join #ubuntu-it
<lantjie> UnderSampled: you have to google it man
<UnderSampled> Pici: I just tried searching for smo.c, but it didn't find any bugs
<Ti-dev> ActionParsnip: hey cool thanks, the file on Ubuntu is, "initramfs-tools"
<lantjie> hey guys does anyone know how to install testouts in wine
<ActionParsnip> Ti-dev: np man, apt-cache is your friend ;)
<Ti-dev> :D yeah
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lantjie> it runs but it i can't see any options
<lantjie> oke
<Pici> UnderSampled: What type of computer is this?
<painted> okay problem fixed
<Pici> UnderSampled: I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/380283 if you're interested, I'm not sure its the same issue though.
<ActionParsnip> lantjie: not all apps run, or run well. You may need extra settings or files to make it nice. It may just be like that and completely useless, or anything in between
<UnderSampled> Pici: Its not quite the same, but It does use the smo_call_function_mask()
<UnderSampled> Pici: I have a desktop with a pentium 4 with a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157106
<kamil_> hi i have problem with resolution of my ubuntu desktop every restart the resolution is 600x800
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: have you installed video drivers?
<kamil_> yes
<kamil_> i have nvidia geforce 2 mx400
<lurah> Helo everybody !
<lurah> Does anyone ever have experience using JMicro ethernet card ?
<__machine> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS... when i run screen, i lose colours in the terminal... do i need to set some env var or .screenrc file or something?
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<ActionParsnip> lurah: can you please pastebin the ouput of: lspci
<kamil_> i have installed nvidia-glx 96
<echosystm> where should i extract eclipse if i want it to NOT be stored in my home dir?
<kamil_> it is the newest ?
<UnderSampled> echosystm: Anywhere you want
<Pici> UnderSampled: Hrm.  I'm not too keen on kernel errors like this.  If you're still interested in troubleshooting, you can join #ubuntu-kernel, but be patient, its not as busy as here.
<echosystm> where are program files usually put?
<lurah> sory I can't pate in the output of lspci now because I am on different computer now
<Pici> echosystm: /opt is a good place for your own programs that are not installed from the repositories
<echosystm> ok cheers
<Xubuntnoob> when i use my mouse-wheel up/down while the mouse is hovering over the desktop, the workspaces switch back and forth, how can i bind that to mousebutton-5 + up/down? and have it switch even when the mouse is hovering over an app?
<UnderSampled> Pici: Ok, I'll try
<justanothercoder> ubuntu server shuts down mysteriously, using 9.04 , no messages in syslog or /var/log/messages . just says restart , but doesn't come back up either. no issues with unclean filesystems either when i turn power on . any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: your card is not the newest so you do not want the newest driver
<kamil_> what is the diffrence between nvidia-glx-96 and 71 ?
<shadow451> hello?
<kamil_> synaptic want to uninstall nvidia-glx-96
<shadow451> this is my first time chatting
<Pici> !nickspam > mac_v
<ubottu> mac_v, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: ive websearches and both seem to work. I would experiment with them both, see which gives best performance on your system
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: then try that
<lurah> I have a problem with JMicro ethernet card with JMC260 chipset on a netbook, everything is okey, the driver was loaded successfully but I can't connect to the network. Network Manager keep on trying to get the IP address from dhcp server but never succeeded at all
<mac_v> Pici: oops... forgot i was also here
<ActionParsnip> lurah: does it work if you assign a static ip suitable to your network mask
<lurah> No, it can't work either. Ifconfig could set the IP address but when I am pinging the network it can't reach the other side
<lantjie> hey guys i need to put ubuntu on a domain how do i do that
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone here using xmms2 with the equalizer plugin? If so, is the equalizer helping much, or just barely?
<moncky> domain <domain.tld>
<ActionParsnip> lurah: do the lights flash on both sides of the connection to show link and data
<lantjie> hey guys i need to make ubuntu part of a domain how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> !domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<ActionParsnip> lantjie: i think moncky told you ;)
<lurah> I am not sure about that, on the switch side the light flash but on the netbook side it doesn't have any led
<dpreacher> hello
<lantjie> ActionPartnarnip:no i didn't read it
<lantjie> ActionPartnarnip:tell me again
<dpreacher> Where can I check to see what's causing my SSH logins to take way too long to authenticate, whether over the LAN or the interwebs?
<ActionParsnip> lantjie:  domain <domain name>
<lantjie> oke thanks guys
<lantjie> verymuch
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: i hd it slow over lan, adding my host name and ip to /etc/hosts sped it up
<lurah> I think the jme.ko driver falsly initialize the ethernet card, because jme.ko could worked with two kind of chipset i.e jmc260 whic is fast ethernet and jmc260 whic is gigabit ethernet
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: of the client system, that is
<moncky> lantjie: though if you want to ssh to a domain you will also need to point your domain A records to that name aswell
<thhp> dpreacher: strace could help, or possibly wireshark
<dpreacher> not just one host ActionParsnip. it happens from all clients. its something to do with the login authentication itself. ssh itself is fast.
<dpreacher> i could check with strace thhp
<lurah> I think the jme.ko driver initialize the jmc260 as gigabit ethernet so it could not talk with the other side
<dpreacher> so are you suggesting me to try strace ssh machine ip?
<dpreacher> thhp
<lantjie> moncky: it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: was the same here. The service is trying to resolve the name to an ip which it goes through various stages to try, if you add an entry in hosts then the authentication will speed up
<thhp> dpreacher: yes, see where it hangs, it might give you something more to work on
<ActionParsnip> lurah: then rmmod it and modprobe the good one. If its good then blacklist the bad one
<lantjie> moncky: do i need to install something
<flasbang73> how can i make a wubi like install for karmic?
<lantjie> ?
<thhp> dpreacher: alternatively a tcpdump / wireshark would tell you if it's hanging on some network access
<dpreacher> name->ip resolution is fast...in fact on lan i use ip itself.
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: download and md5 check wubi.exe
<Xubuntnoob> i have a 5 button mouse, which buttons are the 2 thumb buttons and mousewheel-push? is there a way to re-map them?
<lurah> How can I blacklist the driver with the same name : jme.ko
 * jmartelatpapirux is back (gone 02:25:39)
<Bruno_Borges> somebody knows about xmlsec1?
<moncky> lantjie: no but you need to point your domain name to your server
<kamil_> i also have problem with ubunu studio after installation and updating it stopped on configuring (sth)-notification. What the purpose ?
<wemassag> how can I run Firefox 3.5 on a Ubuntu machine without having admin access?
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: try it, i had exactly the same issue. Does it accept the user name then wait for a while by any chance?
<dpreacher> someone suggested to check if there are some auditing taking place during login...is there any such concept in ubuntu? as far as shell access is concerned
<wemassag> there is 1.0.7 installed...
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: im not that good with it could you give me the steps
<lantjie> moncky: how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: its made for windows users, all you do is double click it and read the screen
<ActionParsnip> wemassag: you just press alt+f2  tpe firefox-3.5 and press enter
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip. it shows the user login prompt quickly...it even shows the password login prompt quickly...it even shows that ur password is wrong fairly quickly but when its got to get into bash...it waits quite a while
<kamil_> I installed this distro 3 times and 3 times the same
<moncky> lantjie: you should speak to the people who host your domain, they will do it for you
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: ya i know that ive used wubi before but i want to install 9.10 with it
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: then get the ISO of the distro you want to use and point wubi at it
<lurah> After so many trial without any result I install Fedora 11 on the same machine, without doing anything the netbook now could connect to the network even with dynamic IP from the dhcp server
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: i told you im not that good i don't know how to point it at it
<faaf3ja> Anyone know how I can rearrange directories without really moving them around? Just making it look that way. Something with symlinks perhaps?
<lurah> Could it be the jme.ko driver on Ubuntu 9.04 lack of something ?
<wemassag> sorry, but that's the problem: there is 1.0.7 installed and I need to run FF3 or FF3.5 without being able to install it
<salvatore_> hello
<wemassag>  sorry, but that's the problem: there is 1.0.7 installed and I need to run FF3 or FF3.5 without being able to install it
<thhp> lurah: do 9.04 and F11 use different kernel releases ?
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | flasbang73
<ubottu> flasbang73: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kitche> wemassag: using a portable app
<lurah> I think so, if I am not wrong 9.04 use 2.6.28 while F11 use 2.6.29
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: Im not having problems with it i just want to know how to get it to install ubuntu 9.10
<thhp> lurah: possibly it's worth checking the changelog between 2.6.28 and 2.6.29 to see whether anything changed for your chipset ?
<fetch> hi karamella
<wemassag> @kitche I'm no Linux native... sorry is there a way that I'm able to do that or should I wait (for 6h) to get the admin-rights
<fetch> you still there
<dpreacher> thhp from where should i try wireshark/tcpdump or strace? and on which command?
<lurah> I'll try to find where is the sourcecode for this jme.ko driver, could you tell me where is it ? because I have serach with many option but I can't find it
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: i found this website that says something about karmic wubi but nowhere to get it
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: its https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/KarmicWubi
<thhp> dpreacher: strace ssh <user>@<ip>.  For tcpdump, you could probably do it on the machine you're ssh-ing from
<lurah> I want to try to compile the driver to make sure about it
<dpreacher> thanks thhp
<thhp> dpreacher: something like "tcpdump -i eth0 tcp and port 22" might be a good start, but of course man tcpdump is your friend
<Pici> flasbang73: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<thhp> wemassag: you can install FF in your home directory without admin rights
<flasbang73> pici: thank you
<wemassag> thhp: how?
<wemassag> I downloaded the tar.bz2 file and unzipped it
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: i don't use wubi so you know as much as i.
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: karmic isnt supported here, its in #ubuntu+1
<thhp> wemassag: so you should have a directory "firefox", yes ?
<thhp> wemassag: so, "cd ./firefox; ./firefox" should launch it
<mm091266>    
<kniht> thhp: is there a way to get it to leave the config files in $HOME from the system installation of firefox alone?
<Lantizia> Where's the "Startup Application" data saved?! what config file?  or is it gconf?
<kniht> Lantizia: I think it's a script ran when you login, look for an rc-like file in ~
<Lantizia> kniht, don't see any rc like files
<thhp> kniht: I'm not sure, sorry.  FWIW, I have managed to mix-and-match FF installations without issues.  But if you want a reproducible setup, I don't know.
<sprint> ciao
<sprint> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ducky__> Hii
<kniht> thhp: read a warning that I need to backup the config first, so I haven't gone further, would really like to try it (longer term--while still using 3.0) before committing
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: some can e defined in ~/config/autostart
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: if you symlink the .desktop files in  /usr/share/applications for the app you wish to autorun, it will
<wemassag> thhp: opened the terminal, after compying the folder and got "error while loading shared libraries:..."
<dpreacher> thhp i ran strace and i see that at a certain fixed point of output...the strace output just waits for a really long time...no outputs during this time...n then after it continues on to finish the login...
<dpreacher> i think i need to check motd or something
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, thats not the place I'm asking about however
<thhp> dpreacher: what syscall does it hang on ?
<dpreacher> it hung on some numbers ... i'll redo n tell you...thhp
<dbrewer_rjr> dcc seems to be missing from the hardy repositories?
<dpreacher> thhp select syscall
<dpreacher>              select(7, [3], [], NULL, NULL
<dpreacher> after that NULL it holds its breath n doesnt speak a character
<dpreacher> thhp
<mbn_18> Is it possible to get rid of firefox3.0 ?? When I install the 3.5 it somehow add the 3.0
<Pici> dbrewer_rjr: I only see that package in dapper's repos, none of our other releases.
<dbrewer_rjr> so how do i install dcc? is it unstable or something?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dbrewer_rjr> Pici: so how do i install dcc? is it unstable or something?
<ActionParsnip> !dcc
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<thhp> dpreacher: can you dissect the output to figure out which fd 7 equates to from select(7, ..) ?
<ActionParsnip> !find dcc
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-amdcccle, ddccontrol, ddccontrol-db, gddccontrol, ladcca-bin (and 15 others)
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, I already know how to do it graphically, I still weant to know where it's saved however
<Lantizia> *want
<Pici> dbrewer_rjr: I'm not familiar with that package. what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: i'd imagine in gconf someplace, not sure
<dpreacher> thhp, i cud do it, if u guide me a little bit
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, nope I checked there
<dpreacher> fd = file descriptor?
<timic> join ubuntu-rs
<stratocaster> hi
<dpreacher> do i use lsof?
<dpreacher> thhp
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: you could grep your home dir recursively for text pertaining to some app you have loading at startup
<stratocaster> for delete a protect file i must write sudo rm -R file, right?
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, been doing that, no luck so far
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: linux stuff is usually in plain text so will show up
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: bah
<Lantizia> I know
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having an old problem with cups: it takes forever to print images/sometimes pdf files. The printer is a kyocera
<thhp> dpreacher: look for the open() call which returns the fd you're interested in
<jrib> stratocaster: what do you mean by "protect"?  What are you trying to do?
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, made a script that downloads, configures and installs a windows app but at the end I want it in startup you see... so there is no launcher to symlink
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: you could make a new user, then se tripwire to watch the home dir
<ducky__> hi everybody, i'm new on ubuntu and i would like to know how i could, on irc, see my different channel ?
<dpreacher> ok thhp
<thhp> dpreacher: it would probably help to use strace's -o option to output to a file for easier analysis
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: then make a change and tripwire will alert at the change, and where
<diddy> What does this command do (it is from an example in a book): chown $1.users /home/$1/shared ???
<ActionParsnip> ducky__: depends on client
<dpreacher> oh i was trying to > output thhp :)
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, how do I use tripwire?  I don't mind experimenting on my own profile
<dbrewer_rjr> Pici: dcc is an anti-spam program, like pyzor
<ducky__> I use irssi
<jrib> diddy: nothing
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: not used it myself, i just know of it and what it does. Its good for servers to watch system sensitive files arent being messed with
<flasbang73> do you reccomend 32-bit or 64-bit 9.04?
<diddy> jrib, ???
<ugliefrog> I keep getting error in firefox. please add flash player to display content. I have flash player. Sometimes it works i.e. loads and sometimes it dont help! :(
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: depends how much ram you have and what the system is for
<jrib> diddy: read the beginner and advanced bash guides at tldp.org instead.  The command you pasted is taken out of context.  When you run a script $1 corresponds to the first argument.  You should be able to see what it does then
<Pici> dbrewer_rjr: Looks like there were security problems, see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dcc
<diddy> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1494652
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: i have 2gb ram and i use my computer for lots of stuff from security testing to just regular games
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: > 4Gb RAM get 64bit. for audio and video encoding systems get 64bit, for bog basic desktop + word processing etc then 32bit is fine
<jrib> diddy: right.  Are you asking what « chown » does?
<diddy> jrib, no $1.users
<diddy> jrib, What does username.users do?
<jrib> diddy: well do you know how to use chown?  '.' used to be used instead of ':'
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: so i should get 64-bit or not i know my computer supports it
<ugliefrog> I keep getting error in firefox. please add flash player to display content. I have flash player. Sometimes it works i.e. loads and sometimes it dont help! :(
<ducky__> Please, how on irssi i can see my different channel on irc ?
<diddy> jrib, you can use a dot? I always use a colon only. OK WOW
<dbrewer_rjr> Pici: that is dated over a year ago, but it prolly still isn't fixed. thanks.
<jrib> diddy: '.' is deprecated iirc
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: 32bit will do you fine but 64bit will run equally as well. May as well take advantage of it but both systems will run fine
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: i just know its a pain to get flash player and stuff on it
<ActionParsnip> flasbang73: then 32bit is for you, plugins will be easier for you
<A|i> I cannot believe there is no firefox 3.5 for ubuntu yet!
<flasbang73> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Pici> A|i: Yes.. there is.
<Pici> !ff35 | A|i
<ubottu> A|i: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ducky__> Please, how on irssi i can see my different channel on irc ?
<A|i> Pici, why is that apt-update doesn't show it to me
<Pici> A|i: Please read the message from ubottu, it explains how to install it.
<jrib> ducky__: /b #channel    or alt-NUMBER_CORRESPONDING_TO_CHANNEL
<A|i> picca, thanks
<dpreacher> thhp i went thru the strace log that i created for open() calls the format is open(filepath) = number...do i look for 7 in that number
<Pici> jrib: /b is an alias for ban here...
<dhq> i have a dell m1530 now i have 3 jacks which support 5.1 channel. the problem is i cant get kubuntu to work with it please help me
<jrib> Pici: heh used to weechat, is it /buffer or /window in irssi...?
<grawity> It's /window
<grawity> Or /w
<Pici> jrib: /w
<jrib> ducky__: note what Pici said
<thhp> dpreacher: yes -- find the last open() call which returned the fd that select() is hanging on
<thhp> dpreacher: and that'll tell you what ssh is waiting for
<Breaking_Pitt> #freeswmaster
<Breaking_Pitt> sorry
<thhp> dpreacher: by referring to the select() args you should be able to tell whether it's waiting to read something
<jrib> ducky__: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c2
<thhp> dpreacher: ... or blocking on writing something
<dpreacher> thhp there was a write() call immediately before it
<dpreacher> still lookin more into it
<mbn_18> Hi, where I can set which app to use to open links in gnome?
<nasedo> hello, i have a problem
<thhp> dpreacher: that would make sense if it had just requested something over the network, right ?
<nasedo> my icons in the notification area are invisible
<topher_> What's the best Ubuntu build in your guys opinion?
<thhp> dpreacher: ie: write(); /* wait for response */ select(); ..
<nasedo> i can click them and all, but cant see them
<igsen> !apt-url
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-url
<topher_> 9.04 seems to be running slow for me..
<dpreacher> yep thhp
<nasedo> its the same behavior in gnome and kde
<igsen> !apturl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apturl
<Lantizia> Can I run something to watch what files another program is meddling with?
<dpreacher> ubottu doesnt know apturl?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nasedo> Lantizia: lsof
<dpreacher> not being intelligent is not an error ubottu
<Lantizia> nasedo, it didn't pick it up
<Pici> dpreacher: ubottu only knows what we've taught it, if you have a suggestion for it, please see /msg ubottu usage for the proper syntax to suggest factoids.
<Lantizia> nasedo, that seems to be network traffic only
<dpreacher> Pici ok thanks...nice of you...dont feel bad about your bot
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: teach her if you want
<dpreacher> thhp so do u think i should further debug it at the sshd end
<nasedo> Lantizia: lsof should list all files opened by the program at the moment
<thhp> dpreacher: did you discover what the select() is waiting on ?
<edgar4385> Hi, my firefox doesn´t start anymore after it crashed, there is a proces but nothing happens.
<nasedo> edgar4385: try killing it first, killall firefox-bin
<ActionParsnip> edgar4385: try firefox -safe
<Shwaiil> Hi ppl
<Lantizia> nasedo, doesn't seem to have any file open... how can I get lsof to continually monitor as I do things?
<ActionParsnip> edgar4385: check by running: ps -ef | grep -i fire
<Shwaiil> What do you people think about the anouncement of google Chrome OS based in linux ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Shwaiil
<ubottu> Shwaiil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<UnderSampled> Pici: hggdh from #ubuntu-bugs just confirmed that it is indeed a kernel issue, based on the fact that the caps/scroll lock keys are blinking
<dpreacher> thhp not much clues with the select() calls should i look for a read or write call just before it?
<thhp> dpreacher: I'd suggest you still want to discover what select() is hanging on
<topher_> I have my laptop hooked up to my TV, when I open a browser and hit maximize, it takes up both screens instead of just one.. help?
<dpreacher> yes i do...doing...to be done
<dpreacher> thhp
<thhp> dpreacher: oh, ok
<nasedo> Lantizia: dont know, sorry
<Lantizia> nasedo, got it :) saves it in ~/config/autostart
<coleys> topher_: Have it set to Dual, and not twin?
<Lantizia> nasedo, just confused me as it only saves new items (that arn't saved globally) in there
<thhp> dpreacher: in case it helps, something like:  grep "^open.*= $FD" foo.txt  | tail -n1   will show you the last open call in foo.txt which returned $FD
<topher_> Coleys: How do I do that? I'm in display settings and do not see that.
<dpreacher> let me try that
<nasedo> Lantizia: kk:)
<edgar4385> firefox -safe changes nothing
<coleys> topher_: Are you using nvidia or ati?
<edgar4385> and ps -ef | grep -i fire give an output I can´t dont understand
<topher_> ATI HD2600
<dpreacher> does that $FD become a shell variable...it gave 4 in my case, thhp
<coleys> topher_: Not sure about ati. Sorry x.x
<edgar4385> -can't
<_UsUrPeR_> ok
<topher_> =/
<_UsUrPeR_> What's the best solution to make Ubuntu not suck with an Intel video card in Jaunty?
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<topher_> Hmm..
<coleys> _UsUrPeR_: buy a nvidia graphics crd?
<topher_> How do I downgrade from 9.04 to say 8.04?
<shaullx> where is the audacious folder?
<deany> _UsUrPeR_,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-intel-graphics-drivers-for-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty.html  try that
<jrib> topher_: reinstall
<_UsUrPeR_> coleys: lulz. not an option. 1U server :(
<topher_> :O
<topher_> Jrib: Doe's it deleted all my files and such?
<_UsUrPeR_> thanks guys
<dpreacher> thhp immediately before the select call that was hanging was the write call write(3, "M\305E\0\32j\305\241\322x+\360\332SY\233~\353\2\335\"\252\37\306\f\315\342\2\370*a\7"..., 64) = 64
<jrib> topher_: if you reinstall, yes.  You have to take proper precautions
<nasedo> Does anyone have an idea why icons in the notification area might be invisible?
<dpreacher> what are these sequences? any hints?
<edgar4385> edgar     5521  3181  0 15:23 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -i fire
<gartral> ok, after the dbus update, what commands can i issue to "soft reset" the system?
<richardcavell> nasedo: Turn on notification panel
<nasedo> richardcavell: its turned on, but instead of icons there is just blank space
<erUSUL> gartral: soft rset ? no bios post etc ? telinit to 1 (single user) and back to 2 may suffice but have not checked
<nasedo> i can click icons like i normally do just dont see them
<richardcavell> nasedo: You've rebooted?
<thhp> dpreacher: what is fd 3 ?
<richardcavell> nasedo: or restarted X?
<nasedo> richardcavell: yeah, and its the same behavior in gnome and kde
<dpreacher> you mean to grep for all open() calls with 3 as fd? thhp
<thhp> dpreacher: yes
<gartral> erUSUL: i tried sudo /etc/init.d/dbus reset... which mostly worked accept HAL Networking, and certain hardware didnt work afterwards
<thhp> dpreacher: that is: open calls which return 3
<richardcavell> nasedo: Same in Gnome and KDE! Crikey, I don't understand that.
<dpreacher> i'll pastebin n giv u the link thhp
<wa2321> Hello. i have a problem... who assist me?
<gartral> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gartral> !help | wa2321
<ubottu> wa2321: please see above
<richardcavell> wa2321: What's your problem?
<legend2440> topher_: open system>admin>hardware drivers  are the drivers for you ati card activated?
<dpreacher> thhp http://dpaste.com/66970/
<termos> anyone know how to fix the problem with network manager and EDUROAM?
<dpreacher> coudl you please take a look thhp
<dpreacher> could*
<wa2321> I have a problem with my new server UBUNTU SERVER EDTION ( ubuntu-8.04.2-server-i386.iso ) http://forum.linux.ro/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=45762 this is the topic..
<wa2321> i have installed the OS on VMWARE, i have selected LAMP+OPENSSH but when i want to download something is not working on the server
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hey guys
<The_Toxic_Mite> :)
<thhp> dpreacher: hum -- all but one of those are O_RDONLY, and the one that's O_RDWR is /dev/null :-p
<thhp> dpreacher: could you pastebin the whole strace log highlighting where it hangs ?
<dpreacher> thhp am trying something...will paste strace.log after that...but how do i highlight the line...some other pastebin?
<UnderSampled> Pici: What is the likely hood that 9.10 would work better? Is there anything about it that you can tell is "unfinished"?
<gartral> erUSUL: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart got most back, but still cant network
<faaf3ja> How do I set the default group for /dev/ttyS0 on boot only?
<firestarter1> hi. how can I easily add/remove NEW services to the OS ?
<nasedo> richardcavell: i meant to say that i tried installing gnome-panel to check if notification area would work there, and its the same
<thhp> dpreacher: just tell me the line number, add a comment to the file -- as you wish
<bruenig> firestarter1: what is a service? a daemon?
<UnderSampled> Pici: which would you suggest: A) Stick with 8.10  B) Do somthing to fix 9.04's kernel C) switch to an alpha of 9.10
<dpreacher> ok its line 488 gotta see if this paste site will take too many lines
<firestarter1> bruenig: a program which starts just before the windows manager starts
<bruenig> 488 is a trivial number of lines
<richardcavell> nasedo: okay, well that makes more sense
<oldude67> UnderSampled, 9.10 is no where near stable .
<thhp> dpreacher: just paste up to the hanging call, that's enough
<bruenig> firestarter1: ...there are tons of things that do that
<oldude67> UnderSampled, its also discussed in #ubuntu+1
<thomson> if i'm going to have /home as a seperate partition, what should i make /root if my hdd is 300 GB
<thomson> ?
<firestarter1> bruenig: tell me one
<dpreacher> i pasted the write call here thhp should i paste it again?
<bruenig> thomson: 10GB
<bruenig> firestarter1: hal
<thomson> k
<UnderSampled> oldude67: so far, 9.04 has been very stablely not working
<richardcavell> thomson: are you suggesting that you want /root to have its own partition too?
<A|i> picca, firefox 3.5 uses a different profile than firefox 3.0 in ubuntu?
<A|i> that's a mess
<sexmaniac> ciao
<sexmaniac> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bruenig> richardcavell: I presume he really means / not /root
<firestarter1> bruenig: hal is for devices
<thomson> richardcavell: yes
<bruenig> firestarter1: it starts before the window manager does
<faaf3ja> What's the proper techical reason a GUI can't be run over a serial connection?
<sivel> does anyone have a .desktop file for Firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko)?
<bruenig> firestarter1: as does dbus for instance, and cron and syslog
<thomson> richardcavell: should i not do that?
<A|i> also, no google toolbar support for firfox 3.5 in ubuntu
<bruenig> sivel: change the one you have where it says Exec=, make it point to the shiretoko executable
<A|i> what happened to ubuntu!
<firestarter1> bruenig: you did not get the point. I have to start my_program after booting
<bruenig> firestarter1: I do not get the point indeed. What is a service.
<firestarter1> and I need an utility for configuring that
<bruenig> firestarter1: on other distros, a service is another name for a daemon like hal. I don't know what my_program is.
<bruenig> is it is daemon, or is it some throwaway autostart command you want the DE to run
<richardcavell> thomson: No, that's okay, I was confused by your question.
<firestarter1> bruenig: my_program is a program. It's not a daemon
<richardcavell> You can have / and /home on different partitions, for sure
<bruenig> firestarter1: a daemon is a program
<bruenig> the kernel is a program
<bruenig> they are all programs
<sivel> bruenig: I removed the firefox and firefox-3.0 packages during the install to 3.5.  I guess I could reinstall temporarily.  I just don't feel like creating my own .desktop file from scratch
<bluegoon> Guys, how do i mount the root partition in order to edit the fstab?
<firestarter1> bruenig: ok, I'm wasting time with you
<bruenig> firestarter1: firestarter is a program too
<bruenig> sivel: let me paste one for you
<sivel> bruenig: appreciated
<bruenig> sivel: http://pastebin.com/f6a75898f
<sivel> bruenig: thanks again
<thomson> PRIMARY: windows (1x NTFS, 50GB), ubuntu (1x ext3 root 10GB, 1x swap file 2GB, 1x ext3 home 50GB) LOGICAL: storage (1x NTFS rest of hdd space)
<thomson> how is that?
<thomson> so that makes 4 primary partitions and one logical
<ugliefrog> err....does anyone know how to fix the flash problem with firefox
<ActionParsnip> thomson: if the shared data area is for all users, you don't really need a large home directory at all, you can symlink folders in ~/ to the shared partition
<ActionParsnip> thomson: this will give you more space in the shared area
<bruenig> ugliefrog: what problem is that
<thomson> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by that?
<ugliefrog> bruenig: Sometimes flash content works no problem...thn sometime it say no flash install adobe flash player...which is installed
<dpreacher> thhp http://pastebin.ca/1494686 check line 488 n 489
<ActionParsnip> thomson: a symlink is like a shortcut in windows but is much more powerful (no suprise there), you can throw stuff at the link and it will appear on the shared partition but will appear to be saved in your home directory
<richardcavell> thomson: If you have a 300 gig hard disk, I think you're skimping on your / (root) partition
<richardcavell> thomson: Put your / partition as 25 gigs and your /home partition as 35 gigs
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: depends on his needs. My / is only using 3Gb
<thomson> richardcavell: ok, someone told me to set it as 10 before
<thomson> lol
<ActionParsnip> thomson: whats the system for?
<richardcavell> thomson: And how much RAM do you have?  Is your swap partition enough?  Do you have a laptop?  Do you need to hibernate?
<thomson> ActionParsnip: just general use
<progre55> hi people! how to you lsof to see open files from just one process? or process id
<thomson> richardcavell: 2GB ram, and it's a desktop
<porter1> Would anyone happen to know if pkg-config caches somehow? In my makefile, I have a pkg-config that isn't outputting the correct flags
<Blizzerand> Hello there , I had posted a thread in the ubuntu forums about partitioning under the Username *Twittery* . But unfortunately I can't find the thread . Help please
<thomson> richardcavell: no need to hibernate
<pebo_> progre55: lsof | grep ^firefox
<shane2peru> quick and easy question, if I set my power management settings to sleep after one hour and I start a rsync process that will last more than one hour, will my computer go to sleep?
<ActionParsnip> thomson: if its for web browsing and the like then 10gb is fine, games will be installed to ~/ for the space so 10Gb for / is fine
<shane2peru> or will rsync count as the computer being busy?
<progre55> pebo_ thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> thomson: 2Gb for swap will be fine, for general use I doubt you will even need it as you have enouh ram
<thomson> ActionParsnip: i'll be using windows for gaming
<thomson> ActionParsnip: ubuntu for everything else
<ActionParsnip> thomson: then 10Gb is fine
<progre55> pebo_, and how to count them? :)
<ActionParsnip> thomson: for /
<richardcavell> thomson: I'd still up the size of /, since you're not short on hard disk space.
<thomson> k
<porter1> Anyone know? I'm not sure why my makefile is not running pkg-config right
<progre55> pebo_, oh and I've used the -p option to specify the process ID (lsof -p #process)
<ActionParsnip> thomson: just make sure that the shared ntfs is user writable and then you can create links to folders on it
<Blizzerand> Any one ??
<richardcavell> thomson: And by the way, are you running any software like VirtualBox or 3D modelling, etc?
<ActionParsnip> thomson: you'll need about a 10Gb home folder if you do as all the data for both OSes will be on one partition, also makes backups easier as you can backup the command partition and the small home partition
<thomson> richardcavell: no, but if i did?
<richardcavell> thomson: VirtualBox can chew up disk space like buggery.
<shane2peru> will a rsync process keep my power management setup from sleeping?  or is power management only based on keyboard/mouse activity?
<pebo_> progre55: lsof | grep ^firefox | wc -l
<Blizzerand> k . I want to unmount my current partition but there is a lock . What wwas the command to unmount  my current partitioning
<richardcavell> shane2peru: rsync generates network activity, doesn't it?  That will keep it awake.
<thomson> ActionParsnip: ok
<thomson> richardcavell: ah
<richardcavell> thomson: I have a 16 Gig / partition that contains everything on Ubuntu
<shane2peru> richardcavell: actually in this instance, I'm copying out to external hdd, no network
<ActionParsnip> thomson: if you do get into virtualboxes etc, then move the generate folder to the common partition and symlink it ;)
<richardcavell> thomson: I had 12 Gigs free, and installed Windows 7 on VirtualBox, and ended up with a disk full error before I had even got Win 7 to do anything useful
<thomson> ActionParsnip: common partition?
<thomson> richardcavell: lol
<progre55> pebo_, cool, thanks, appreciate )
<ActionParsnip> thomson: the partition that both systems will access
<thomson> ActionParsnip: ah
<guest1> hello can anyone help me I installed ubuntu 9.04 on my external drive on a machine that had vista on it's internal, and it's installed grub and it wont let me just boot up with vista and if the external isnt registered it gives an error 21....
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: sounds right for win7 ;)
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: My advice is increase the size of the root partition. Like I say, you're not short on hard disk space.  I have a 60 Gig internal hard disk in my laptop and I have to ration disk space
<thomson> richardcavell: how does th 16 GB / partition contain everything?
<shane2peru> ok, does anyone know any tricks to keeping power management from sleeping while a particular process is running?  prefer something commandline
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Mind you I was downloading games on Steam when it froze!
<slango> so, I accidentally deleted my /etc/apache2/ENVVARS file yesterday
<shane2peru> like ping desktop?
<slango> and reinstalling apache2-common isn't putting it back
<slango> any ideas?
<richardcavell> thomson: I just ran Disk Usage Analyser. Total Capacity: 16.6 Gig. Used: 3.8
<faaf3ja> Can someone tell me what exactly ttyS0 is?
<guest1> :'(
<ActionParsnip> thomson: you could even just mount the common drive as /home/$USER and use it that way, when the XP boots it will see the files.
<ActionParsnip> !grub | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thomson> ActionParsnip: if it's formatted as ext3?
<ActionParsnip> ThomasG3L: you can have your home partition on ntfs afaik
<richardcavell> shane2peru: If you find out the answer let me know too - as to whether rsync will keep the computer on
<ActionParsnip> thomson: see above
<guest1> action, ubotto: havent lost grub - gained grub.. need to get back to booting with vista or family will freak lol
<ActionParsnip> ThomasG3L: sorry dude, wrong target
<faaf3ja> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure guest1 means the other way around.
<Blizzerand>  I want to unmount my current partition but there is a lock . What wwas the command to unmount my current partitioning . Please help
<hbekel> Blizzerand: explain "lock"
<ActionParsnip> guest1: then you need your vista cd and install NTLDR if you only want to boot vista
<erUSUL> faaf3ja: a serial port device
<shane2peru> richardcavell: I'm pretty sure power management only looks for keyboard/mouse activity
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: sudo umount /mount/point
<guest1> action: can't just remove grub and return to normal ?
<faaf3ja> erUSUL: Any reason why one wouldn't be able to run a GUI over it?
<thomson> ActionParsnip: so i can format the home partiton as ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: if its busy run:  lsof | grep /mount/point | less
<faaf3ja> guest1: Boot up ubuntu, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncomment the lines that refer to windows. Most of the time that should fix it.
<shane2peru> richardcavell: I recently setup my power management to sleep after an hour, and the proccess I had setup to record a web broadcast at 3PM started, but was cut short, power management went to sleep.
<Blizzerand> ActionParsnip : Thanks
<thhp> dpreacher: on line 261 the socket with fd 3 is opened; that's what we write to in line 488 just before the long-hanging select() in 489
<richardcavell> shane2peru: You can disable power saving though, can't you?
<erUSUL> faaf3ja: define "over it" ? a serial device is very low speed it is obsolete now most new computers no longer has one
<ActionParsnip> ThomasG3L: you'd do it in windows, then you'd edit /etc/fstab to mount it as /home with appropriate access to give you write access
<dpreacher> thhp. looking @ 261
<guest1> faaf: ok will try.. will computer boot to vista without external then ?
<thhp> dpreacher: and when select() returns the next thing that happens is we read from fd 3
<thhp> dpreacher: i.e. from the socket
<ActionParsnip> thomson: ThomasG3L: you'd do it in windows, then you'd edit /etc/fstab to mount it as /home with appropriate access to give you write access
<erUSUL> faaf3ja: it was used for modems; mouses and other low speed things etc back in the day
<shane2peru> richardcavell: yes, but the point is I want it on, but want to find a way to disable it automatically for certain things, and then leave it on for all the rest of the time
<MaleXachi> What can I resize hard disk mn adjust ubuntu? Because I want to reduce the space
<dpreacher> right thhp
<thhp> dpreacher: probably the next thing to do is attempt to work out what the request sent in 488 is
<erUSUL> MaleXachi: use gparted from the livecd
<faaf3ja> erUSUL: Ah, so too slow for a GUI I guess. Makes sense.
<dpreacher> so its the socket call that is the issue thhp
<ActionParsnip> thomson: windows will also be able to read it fine as its ntfs
<richardcavell> shane2peru: Perhaps you could add something to the launcher
<faaf3ja> guest1: Yes. But you won't be able to run ubuntu without the external hard drive.
<thhp> dpreacher: possibly; I think it's just pending a while on a response from the remote host
<erUSUL> faaf3ja: you can connect with a terminal-serial client like minicom
<erUSUL> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 170 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<thomson> ActionParsnip: hmm, ok, what would i have to put in /etc/fstab to make it do that?
<guest1> faaf - ok that is desired result.  so edit menu.lst and remove any reference to windows yes ?
<shane2peru> richardcavell: probably there is something I could do to imitate a keyboard or mouse movement, or something to kick off screen saver or something to keep computer active
<faaf3ja> guest1: Install the boot loader that comes with the System Rescue CD. That should fix everything.
<MaleXachi> erUSUL: From livecd scale? But it always takes a long time or not then?
<ActionParsnip> thomson: its too complex to explain in irc, if you websearch then you will find guides
<Blizzerand> ActionParsnip : What does that command do
<faaf3ja> guest1: UNCOMMENT references to to windows. Not remove them.
<dpreacher> thhp, can u suggest if there is some other forum or channel i can get a more elaborate insight into the workings of the socket call
<guest1> faaf3ja - system rescue cd ???  didnt get anything like that with computer.. renting it.
<ActionParsnip> thomson: you may find the installer has an option to set it up for you
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: which one?
<faaf3ja> erUSUL: Thanks. Perfect.
<guest1> faaf - ok will try
<forces> where can I download ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS?
<erUSUL> MaleXachi: you can not edit mounted partitions livecd is the only option
<faaf3ja> guest1: It's a free CD you download.
<thomson> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<Blizzerand>  ActionParsnip : lsof | grep /mount/point | less
<guest1> faaf - ok i'll do that too.
<MaleXachi> erUSUL: Oh okay, thanks
<thhp> dpreacher: possibly asking the openssh team would be a good place to start
<ducky__> Please, how on irssi i can see my different channel on irc ?
<thhp> dpreacher: they might have a more relevent insight
<ActionParsnip> forces: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/
<dpreacher> btw thhp despite so many open calls with 3 as fd how'd you reckon it could've been the socket() call? did you search all over for =3 ?
<guest1> faaf - simple to install boot loader on rescue cd ?
<richardcavell> shane2peru: There's a piece of hardware called mouse jiggler that does that
<dpreacher> i think so too thhp
<dpreacher> thanks
<ducky__> Please, how on irssi i can see my different channel on irc ?
<richardcavell> slowly moves your mouse back and forth. It looks like a flash drive. Just plugs into USB
<shane2peru> richardcavell: ohh, let me look into that!
<forces> that's a daily build
<erUSUL> ducky__: change btween open channels ? Alt + number
<faaf3ja> guest1: It's a lot of guessing. But if you get it wrong you can just start over. You won't lose any data.
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: lsof shows all open files (hence lsof). It greps for files on the mount point, then shoves it into less so if there is a lot of text it doesnt scroll the screen like mad
<Pici> ducky__: Didn't we answer you about an hour ago?
<ducky__> 1
<richardcavell> shane2peru: Just google mouse jiggler
<forces> when will be avaible in the official mirrors?
<thhp> dpreacher: more or less -- it occurred to me that socket() also returns an fd
<richardcavell> it's only 15 bucks
<ActionParsnip> forces: yes it is
<shane2peru> richardcavell: ahh, it isn't in the repos
<ducky__> i didnt see the answer sorry :s
<thhp> dpreacher: and since the open() calls didn't look too likely it was the next suspect ;-)
<richardcavell> shane2peru: I said hardware
<faaf3ja> What's a mouse jiggler?
<shane2peru> richardcavell: ahh, missed that, I figured it was a software
<thhp> dpreacher: good luck with tracking down the problem, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<forces> no, it's not
<shane2peru> richardcavell: I'm not that interested in getting hardware, there must be a software way
<guest1> faaf - any order i should do this in ? 1. edit menu, 2. reinstal boot ?
<richardcavell> shane2peru: I just found the answer for you
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I just burned a disc , but when I click eject button on my dvdrom it said "Cannot unmount volume" "An application is preventing the volume 'Data disc (14 Jul 09)' from being unmounted."
<hbekel> shane2peru: while true; do sleep 10; xdotool mousemove 0 0; xdotool mousemove 10 10; done
<ducky__> I have 2 chan open, but when i do " alt 1 " or " alt 2 " they are nothing :s
<forces> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/
<shane2peru> richardcavell: I'm all ears
<thomson> ActionParsnip: would this be what you were talking about? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<bluegoon> lunable to open swap file for /etc/fstab, recovery impossible
<bluegoon> Unable*
<ubuntunewbie> how do I eject my disc ?
<richardcavell> shane2peru: What you do is call the application with the prefix gnome-power-manager-inhibit
<faaf3ja> guest1: Edit menu. If that doesn't work then reinstall boot. But there's a very big chance it could work without reinstalling the boot loader.
<StrangeCharm> how can i auto-update my system clock from the net at regular intervals?
<ubuntunewbie> what application that prevent it to be unmount ?
<shane2peru> hbekel: that will wiggle the mouse cursor, and fool the computer into thinking someone is here?
<ActionParsnip> thomson: sure, just change the mount points and device and you got a winner
<bluegoon> Guys, how do i mount / ?
<zetaz> hi to everyone
<hbekel> shane2peru: excactly, just install xdotool
<grawity> StrangeCharm: usually, ntpd does that.
<thomson> ActionParsnip: k, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: there is a file or files open that are on the partition
<zetaz> I have a problem, I need to acces to a MacBook HD from a live ubuntu
<hbekel> shane2peru: but there's probably a better way
<grawity> StrangeCharm: and on Ubuntu it's already configured.
<StrangeCharm> grawity-  it's not doing it regularly enough. i need it to do so more often
<zetaz> I want to mount /dev/hda but it simply doesn't exists
<shane2peru> hbekel: that will work very nicely for me, I can include it in scripts too!
<patrinstar> can anyone help me with my vid card drivers, i just installed ubunti 9,04 for the first time
<richardcavell> shane2peru: So to launch xchat, you change the menu item to "gnome-power-manager-inhibit xchat"
<richardcavell> and then as long as xchat is running, your computer won't hibernate
<grawity> StrangeCharm: ...why?
<shane2peru> richardcavell: did you see that?  look up at hbekel's response
<bluegoon> ActionParsnip:  But you should be able to boot into rescue mode. mount the / partition in /mnt  and comment out the fstab entry ..... dude, help, the boss just left me this message!  im a total noob!
<shane2peru> richardcavell: ahh, I will paste it here:   while true; do sleep 10; xdotool mousemove 0 0; xdotool mousemove 10 10; done
<ActionParsnip> bluegoon: huh?
<guest1> faaf - ok have commented out bottom end of menu.lst - do i need to upload it into bootstrap somehow ?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<thomson> so, just to confirm, change home from 50GB to 10GB and increase root from 10GB or leave it the same?
<ActionParsnip> bluegoon: those will help lots. I gotta jet
<Klowny> Good morning everyone!
<richardcavell> shane2peru: that will work but the idea I gave is the 'correct' solution
<StrangeCharm> grawity-  i'm running it in a vm, and the clock becomes inaccurate quickly, and regularly when i susped and restore snapshots, and my clock needs to be accurate for cryptographic applications
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : I dont understand , I close all related file that links to the dvd rom
<bluegoon> ActionParsnip: dude, but how do i mount "/"??
<shane2peru> hbekel: haha, I could use that as a practical joke too, on my buddy, go into his crontab and set it up to run every 50 seconds, lol
<bazhang> bluegoon, did you read those links yet?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: use lsof to check which files are open on the cdrom
<dpreacher> thhp asking around in openssh channel, lets see what happens
<Klowny> anyone use frostwire by any chance?
<zetaz> can someone please help me?
<richardcavell> thomson: I'm still saying increase / from 10 Gigs. How much stuff do you put in /home? If you're not a huge porn downloader you won't need more than 10 gigs
<grawity> StrangeCharm: apt-get install ntp, and edit /etc/ntp.conf
<StrangeCharm> okay then grawity
<thomson> richardcavell: haha, what will increasing the root partition allow for?
<bluegoon> bazhang: its a bit complicated, i have a RAID 5 here, newly installed, we swopped raid controllers, now the freaking thing boots but freaks out, something about sdb1
<shane2peru> richardcavell: would that open up xchat?, or just pretend to open it?
<faaf3ja> guest1: Just reboot
<faaf3ja> guest1: Wait. How many hard drives do you have
<guest1> faaf - i have 1 internal 2 external
<richardcavell> shane2peru: try it. Put gnome-power-manager-inhibit in front of any bash command and it will simply run that command and not let your computer sleep while it is running
<pebo_> pebo_: test
<pebo_> whops, sorry
<hbekel> zetaz: cat /proc/partitions
<shane2peru> richardcavell: that actually launches the app
<patrinstar> can anyone help me with vid card drivers?
<shane2peru> richardcavell: ahh, so I would run, gnome-power-manager-inhibit myscript
<richardcavell> thomson: Well, I'm just thinking that 10 Gigs is about as small as you could get and still be comfortable. You're not short on space so I'd give it some breathing room.  Like I said, the moment you install some software that chews up hard disk, like VBox, you'll run out
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: I type lsof , a list of file generating on the terminal , how do I Check ? I can't scroll up anymore
<shane2peru> richardcavell: right, got it, thanks, that is exactly what I want to do!
<Paavi2_0> !ask | patrinstar
<ubottu> patrinstar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<richardcavell> shane2peru: yeah, so what's the problem?
<hbekel> zetaz: does that help?
<patrinstar> oh, thanks. im new, obvisely
<shane2peru> richardcavell: no, I thought you meant specifically xchat, not any command,
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: use grep to filter the output   lsof | grep -i /media/cdrom  should give you a list of open files on the cdrom
<thomson> richardcavell: ok, so about 20 - 30 GB?
<richardcavell> shane2peru: Yes, it is. You can edit your menus to put that in front of the command line that is run when a menu item is selected, for example
<shane2peru> richardcavell: now I put 2 + 2 together and get it.
<zetaz> hbekel: response to cat /proc/partitions : loop0 and ramzswap0
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hey guys! :)
<shane2peru> richardcavell: actually it is all scripted out stuff, so that is easier, I can write that into the script
<shane2peru> richardcavell: thanks!  that is a truly a gold nugget
<zetaz> hbekel: can I private msg to you? It's difficult to read here :)
<richardcavell> shane2peru: Okay. Or you could do gnome-power-manager-inhibit sh myscript.sh
<richardcavell> thomson: Yeah, I reckon so
<shane2peru> hbekel: thanks for that info on the xdotool, that sounds like I could have fun with that.
<topher_> Can someone help me partition a drive and reinstall Linux Mint?
<hbekel> shane2peru: xdotool is sweet
<Slart> !mint | topher_
<ubottu> topher_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<patrinstar> i have an ati readon 9200se video card, when i first installed unbuntu 9.04 i could use 2048x1024 resolution on one monitor, i did all the updates and now i can only go as high as 1024x768 and i cant figure out how to get it back to at least the 2048, and i'd like to get back to dual monitor. can anyone help me
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: I saw the file and program that in use , but I  had close the program already
<thomson> also, i would need to use the ntfs driver in linux to allow read/write access right?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: then it might have crashed.. kill it by using "kill <processname>"
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: saw at system monitor kill it now
<topher_> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<bluegoon> Udev is very slow on bootup
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: Thanks it ejected
<grawity> thomson: Ubuntu already includes the ntfs-3g driver by default.
<thomson> ah, nice
<bluegoon> says e2fsck: cannot continue, aborting...
<bluegoon> /dev/sdb1 is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<Boohbah> bluegoon: umount the partition before fscking
<bluegoon> Boohbah: ok its dropped me to shell, how do i unmount it? < linux newb
<Baba_B00ie> anyone know of any issues with ubuntu 904 and booting laptops on batteries ? my hp seems to hang after grub when starting on battery but A/C starts normal
<bluegoon> devbox
<bluegoon> sorry*
<Boohbah> bluegoon: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: so what is lsof ? and lsof | grep -i  ? means ? wanted to learn more .
<bluegoon> Boohbah: let me try one sec
<edbian_> Baba_B00ie: Do you know how to set kernel options?
<Boohbah> ubuntunewbie: LiStOpenFiles
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, not really
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: lsof means "list open files".. that just makes a big long list of open files of all kinds
<ducky__> I'm sorry but when i do " alt + 1 " or other number, i cant access to my other channel :(
<bluegoon> Boohbah: ok done, what should i do now?
<richardcavell> bluegoon: this is normal behaviour. You can fsck it while it's mounted
<Boohbah> ubuntunewbie: grep will search the output of lsof for the specified string
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, what needs to be done, i can use our friend google ;)
<richardcavell> bluegoon: this is normal behaviour. You CAN'T fsck it while it's mounted
<Boohbah> bluegoon: sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<terminhell> how can i use update-manager -d to  install karmic via cli in a tty?
<bluegoon> Boohbah: dude, it states /dev/sdb1: not found
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: the pipe character   |   means that it sends the output to another command.. in this case we send it to grep which is used to filter text
<Klowny> i wish people in the frostwire community chat would help moi lol
<bluegoon> richardcavell: /dev/sdb1: not found ... ?
<ducky__> I'm sorry but when i do " alt + 1 " or other number, i cant access to my other channel :(
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: grep "something" will just return the lines that contain the string "something".. if we add -i we make the search case insensitive.. it we will get "something" "Something" "someTHING" and so on
<edbian_> Baba_B00ie: When you turn on the system and you're looking at grub you can press "e" for edit and then set the kernel options.
<edbian_> Baba_B00ie: The option you want to set is "acpi=off"
<AD7six> Hi how can I start a program (e.g., pidgin) on workspace 2 on login
<bluegoon> Boohbah: WARNING!!! Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Pici> ducky__: Maybe you don't have any other channels open. Have you tried joining #irssi and asking there? When you join a channel it should set that as the active window
<NauTiluS1> canal español de ubuntu
<Pici> !es | NauTiluS1
<ubottu> NauTiluS1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, ok sounds good, anything else ?
<richardcavell> bluegoon: You said it was mounted. When you do df -h what does it say?
<terminhell> why cant i use update-manager -d in a terminal? is there another way to upgrade via terminal?
<ubuntunewbie> Slart , Boohbah : thank you a lot for explaining ! :-D
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: piping output to grep is a very common way of filtering output/files/logs.. almost anything
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: you're welcome
<NauTiluS1> Tnks
<LordLandon> terminhell: apt-get upgrade
<Boohbah> bluegoon: umount it first
<bluegoon> richardcavell: let me check mount
<bluegoon> Boohbah: i did unmount it!
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: have a look at this.. free to download.. contains lots of good stuff http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Yes, don't do that
<edbian_> Baba_B00ie: Not unless you have any questions!
<terminhell> LordLandon: and with that ill be able to upgrade to 9.10?
<edbian_> Baba_B00ie: If it works I can show you how to set it permanently.
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, thanks i'll reboot and set thanks
<Boohbah> bluegoon: do you get any output from 'mount |grep sdb1' ?
<edbian_> Baba_B00ie: NP
<richardcavell> bluegoon: slow down and don't try to run fsck until you know what's happening
<bluegoon> richardcavell: ok did the df -h, get /dev/sda3 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<grawity> terminhell: there's do-release-upgrade too.
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, i'll be back if it works
<topher_> Need help partitioning!
<bluegoon> /dev/sda3 is /, /dev/sdb1 *problem one* is /srv
<edbian_> topher_: Oh yeah?
<ubuntunewbie> Slart , thanks for the link now looking
<richardcavell> bluegoon: try sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<edbian_> topher_: I can help :)
<bluegoon> richardcavell:
<richardcavell> bluegoon: did you type it correctly before?
<bluegoon> richardcavell: kk
<bluegoon> richardcavell: yea mate
<bluegoon> richardcavell: it states: /dev/sdb1 not found
<Boohbah> bluegoon: if df shows the partition it's still mounted
<richardcavell> bluegoon: So is it mounted or unmounted?
<bluegoon> Booit does, but umount shows its not.
<bluegoon> richardcavell: i really dont know, all these drives are hooked up to a raid controller.
<terminhell> grawity: how would i use that exactly?
<SmoKeyCastle> anyone know of a good website to host a small chunk of code on to pass to someone else?
<thomson> HDD size: 298.09 GB ------- partition scheme -- PRIMARY: Windows (1x NTFS 50GB), Ubuntu (1x ext3 root 20GB, 1x swap 2GB, 1x ext3 home 10GB), LOGICAL: storage (1x NTFS 216.09 GB)
<bluegoon> we swopped out raid controllers, could that have freaked out the OS?
<thomson> there... how is that?
<SmoKeyCastle> kind of like a imageshack for text?
<richardcavell> thomson: looks good to me
<Slart> SmoKeyCastle: pastebin?
<Pici> !paste | SmoKeyCastle
<ducky__> I found the answer
<ubottu> SmoKeyCastle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<richardcavell> bluegoon: It sounds fscked up to me
<stratocaster> the old commands (i see it if i push the up key on keyboard), can be put in a txt file?
<thomson> excellent
<ducky__> It wasnt to do " alt + 1 ", it's to do " ctrl + n "
<terminhell> grawity: it just says that theres no new release
<bluegoon> richardcavell: damn, this is a brand new one..$$$$
<thomson> time to format
<thomson> not tonight though
<bluegoon> richardcavell: maybe the problem isnt with linux, but the raid controller itself, might want to check the config on the controller.
<richardcavell> bluegoon: type mount /dev/sdb1 and tell us what it says
<richardcavell> you won't ruin anything
<bluegoon> richardcavell: kk
<bluegoon> richardcavell: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Jesus
<bluegoon> richardcavell: lol, ?
<richardcavell> bluegoon: you sure you're typing everything correctly?
<UnderSampled> if I burned a cd image to a dvd, should I expect it to work?
<bluegoon> richardcavell: yea dude, had typing in school.
<bastidrazor> bluegoon, sudo fdisk -l
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Yeah, do that
<bluegoon> richardcavell: k
<richardcavell> UnderSampled: Yes, no problem
<bluegoon> ok sda's are fine, sdb doesnt contain a valid partition table
<stratocaster> the old commands (i see it if i push the up key on keyboard), can be put in a txt file?
<UnderSampled> richardcavell: ok
<richardcavell> bluegoon: That doesn't sound good
<bastidrazor> stratocaster, they already are.. in .bash_history
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Do you have anything on there that you're trying to keep?
<bluegoon> richardcavell: freaking *$(939ing $500 Raid controller!
<erUSUL> stratocaster: they are put automatically by the shell in its history file
<bluegoon> richardcavell: yes, 1 tb company backup.
<grawity> erUSUL: but only once you exit the shell.
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Wait on a minute. Did you partition them before or after you added them to the RAID controller?
<bluejeans> good morning all. where can i get flash player for an amd 64 architecture? ..  can't find it on adobe site
<vlad> does anybody know of a good bash scripting tutorial?
<baubau> hi if I use dd I can copy an entire win partition in another partition and then copy it back and it will be bootable?
<stratocaster> bastidrazor: what's tha path of .bash_history?
<richardcavell> bluejeans: it's there, you just have to search a little
<Slart> bluejeans: it should be available from adobe.. look harder.. google with site: or inurl: or whatever the keyword is called
<bluegoon> richardcavell: not sure, this machine was running fine, with a raid controller, another's raid controller died, gave THIS one a new raid controller, moving its old raid controller to the machine's thats raid c ontroller died.
<grawity> stratocaster: ~/.bash_history
<richardcavell> bluejeans: it's an alpha release
<bastidrazor> vlad, http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<erUSUL> grawity: nope you can searcvh your history and see it in multiple ways.. my facorite is Crtl + r to search backwards in history
<grawity> stratocaster: you might want to use history -w
<baubau> hi if I use dd I can copy an entire win partition in another partition and then copy it back and it will be bootable?
<diddy> I just installed bastille. Now how do I start it sudo bastille -x doesn't do it.
<grawity> erUSUL: that I know, but the history is only stored in memory until you exit/logout that particular shell.
<bastidrazor> stratocaster, ~/.bash_history
<richardcavell> bluegoon: If those disks were not partitioned using that RAID controller then I wouldn't be surprised if everything's SNAFU
<bluejeans> hm.. ok. i'll keep looking. thanks all
<vlad> thanks man
<bluegoon> richardcavell: do you think this issue is rather due to a bad RAID configuration? it was working fine with the old raid controller.
<simeon_> hey, got a question. i want to switch the kernel from generic x86/x86_64 to amd64-k8 ive installed the "dummy package's, linux-image-amd64-k8, headers and so on, but it stops there, doesnt download the real packages. do u need to edit any config to set the system to amd64-k8 or?
<bluegoon> richardcavell: ah ok, cool.
<patrinstar> i have an ati readon 9200se video card, when i first installed unbuntu 9.04 i could use 2048x1024 resolution on one monitor, i did all the updates and now i can only go as high as 1024x768 and i cant figure out how to get it back to at least the 2048, and i'd like to get back to dual monitor. can anyone help me
<fccf> baubau: please don't repeat ... Yes, but you will have to restore the windows bootloader to the dest drive
<baubau> so just a fixmbr?
<stratocaster> bastidrazor, grawity: in my home i haven't this directory
<richardcavell> if your idea is to recover data from them, you need to set them up the way they were before
<richardcavell> if you want to use them with the new RAID controller, you should reformat them all over again
<richardcavell> but you will obviously lose all your data
<grawity> stratocaster: it's a file.
<fccf> baubau yep
<bastidrazor> stratocaster, it isn't a directory. a file
<baubau> thx man bb
<edbian_> patrinstar: What is the output of xrandr -q?
<stratocaster> bastidrazor, grawity: it's true! i can open it with gedit?
<edbian_> patrinstar: This command lists what the video card is capable of doing with the driver currently loaded.
<Slart> !generic | simeon_
<ubottu> simeon_: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<patrinstar> ok, hold on let me check, im totally brand new to this
<grawity> stratocaster: yes, it's just a simple text document.
<edbian_> patrinstar: NP!  (when you say something start with my name like I am doing for you).
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Okay, so at least we know what's causing your problems
<stratocaster> grawity: and bash_logout?
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Your hardware is working as expected
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Any one of those disks is useless without the original RAID controller set up the way it was before
<grawity> stratocaster: ~/.bash_logout is sourced every time you log out.
<simeon_> ah, explans it
<richardcavell> bluegoon: I'm assuming that the RAID method was not just creating redundant backups but rather striping across multiple drives
<patrinstar> edbian_ the driver says max 1024x768
<bluegoon> richardcavell: it appears so yes, RAID 5 setups
<stratocaster> grawity: i can open it with gedit?
<grawity> stratocaster: ....try it and see.
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Okay so you need to plug in the original disks with the original RAID controllers
<richardcavell> and don't try to fsck them or else you'll bollock them completely
<stratocaster> grawity: perfect! thanks!
<padhu2> bluegoon: RAID1 is Better than RAID5. See wiki pages for more info
<bluegoon> richardcavell: yea, cool beans, just found out the data was backed up on this one with the iffy raid configuration.
<Speedy_> how do install this?
<grawity> stratocaster: there's also ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc that might be interesting.
<edbian_> patrinstar: What card do you have?
<Pici> Speedy_: Install what?
<bluegoon> richardcavell: so im happy about that at least, thanks Richard, i owe you my paycheque
<Speedy_> i have a 25gb partition with windows on it and 14gb free space
<patrinstar> edbian_ wait, it says it can go higher but i cant do it through the display properties
<Speedy_> ubuntu 9
<fccf> Speedy_ you want to install ubuntu?
<padhu2> I want fluxbox theme
<Speedy_> yes
<edbian> patrinstar: What is the highest resolution listed?
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Wow, I've never heard that before!  LOL
<Pici> !install | Speedy_ start reading here
<ubottu> Speedy_ start reading here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<patrinstar> edbian_ 1280x1200, when i try and change it i got "Method invoked for ApplyConfiguration returned FALSE but did not set error"
<stratocaster> grawity: interesting! thanks. I must go out. bye
<simeon_> reason is that 2.6.24-24 and -23 is unstable on my system,  when the network activity is high the net goes down due to some memory leak (i think) and brings the whole network down, some strange shit, all my other computers in the same switch kind of nukes by the buggy one
<patrinstar> edbian_ ati raedon 9200se
<jiffe> anyone used ksplice?
<jiffe> wondering if it works as well as I hope it does
<edbian> patrinstar: What driver are you using?  How did you try to switch your resolution?  Using xrandr?
<bluegoon> richardcavell: lol :D
<anirban> I am having problem installing ufw
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<patrinstar> edbian_ how do i find otu what driver im using? i tried to change it through the display settings. im using ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> anirban: I think it's installed by default, isn't it?
<Slart> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<richardcavell> bluegoon: I take it your company boss is going to be happy with you now?
<bazhang> anirban, installing or configuring; try gufw for gui
<edbian> patrinstar: The best way to tell what driver you're using is with the command line.  In linux drivers are called modules.  You can run "sudo lsmod" to list the modules that are currently being used.  The trick is to know what you're looking for.  Radeon cards either use fglrx (proprietary from ATI) or radeon (open source).
<anirban> I am on a shell and not on a GUI as it is Ubuntu Server . Its a VPS
<Tetracomm> I am at the command prompt in Ubuntu 8.10, and I want to change the terminal text to blue, but I don't know how (the GUI is not loaded, and I want to do this here). Help?
<codyxx> Question
<fccf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<codyxx> I just got a read/write error when attempting to resize my ext3 partition in Gparted
<codyxx> What can I do?
<codyxx> (How could I also change the mount permissions on my drive?)
<codyxx> I saw the command before, but I dorgot it.
<edbian> patrinstar: You can combine lsmod with | grep <string> to filter the output.  lsmod | grep fglrx.  Will take the output of lsmod and filter it for the phrase fglrx.  It will then print out only the lines that have "fglrx" somewhere in them.  Handy little tool.
<codyxx> *forgot
<edbian> patrinstar: Do you understand?
<richardcavell> codyxx: uh oh
<richardcavell> codyxx: could be real bad
<patrinstar> edbian_ radeon
<anirban> error code : http://pastebin.ca/1494728
<richardcavell> codyxx: are you still in gparted?
<codyxx> Nope
<codyxx> I am on my distro
<edbian> patrinstar: You're using the open source driver?
<fccf> !enter |codyxx
<ubottu> codyxx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> radeon ?
<richardcavell> codyxx: you need to fsck everything
<patrinstar> edbian_ i believe so, im not sure
<codyxx> I have
<bluegoon> richardcavell: yea well i hope so :)
<richardcavell> and see what has survived
<bluegoon> richardcavell: the guys in charge are very heavy linux experts, i cant ask them though, not allowed to.
<codyxx> Oh, all data has survived
<bluegoon> richardcavell: they are busy with a 600k user mail migration from south africa to france atm, so i get beaten if i speak.. :(
<LargePrime> does anyone know how to get my laptop sound control to control the sound I use?
<anirban> anybody plz look after my problem plz plz .  error code : http://pastebin.ca/1494728
<richardcavell> bluegoon: I quite understand. I have a *#%!* boss too
<edbian> patrinstar: If "radeon" was anywhere in the output of lsmod the you're using the radeon driver.
<edbian> then you're*
<richardcavell> codyxx: are you sure? You don't know until you fsck
<patrinstar> edbian_ it was, so it is open source
<edbian> patrinstar: Ok :)
<chaosphere> LargePrime: you mean the special keys? What laptop do you have?
<codyxx> I have already fscked my drive about 4 times
<codyxx> within the past 2 days
<edbian> patrinstar: Remember that error you got / showed me?  What did you do that created that error?
<edbian> patrinstar:  "Method invoked for ApplyConfiguration returned FALSE but did not set error"  <--- ??
<richardcavell> codyxx: after you got the read/write error?
<codyxx> yep
<LargePrime> chaosphere: zx8000.  it has volume controll keys at the top.  these move a slider, but the slider does not controll the audio I use
<fccf> anirban: have run apt-get update
<legend2440> anirban: dont know if it matters but your line in terminal says your already root  root@web2dziner:~# sudo apt-get install ufw  and then your using sudo also
<LargePrime> largeprime
<patrinstar> edbian_ when i went into display settings i clicked on my primary monitor which is the only one working, and went and selected my resolution size to 1280x1024, which is the highest res size i can select, when i clicked on apply thats the error message i got
<richardcavell> codyxx: okay, good
<richardcavell> now, what's your question?
<bluejeans> no adobe flash for 64-bit
<echosystm> how do you add a kernel module?
<codyxx> How could I change the mount permissions on my drive?
<bluejeans> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/000/6b3af6c9.html
<chaosphere> LargePrime: so you mean that volume bar at the top right panel moves, but nothing else happens?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<codyxx> To essentially mount not at root, but with my username and password
<echosystm> /etc/modules doesnt exist
<codyxx> I forgot the command, but I saw it in the ubuntu forums
<JohnFlux> Is there any technical reason why the repositories couldn't just hold all the old versions of packages?
<juiCeppe> dunno
<richardcavell> codyxx: unmount and then remount
<codyxx> From a live cd?
<erUSUL> JohnFlux: bandwith? storege capacity? adminstration overhead ? etc ?
<JohnFlux> erUSUL: why would bandwidth come into it?
<edbian> patrinstar: hang on a sec
<LargePrime> chaosphere: no.  I mean the volume control keys pop a volume graphic, that moves, but it disconnected (does not effect) from the vol bar on the panel.
<JohnFlux> erUSUL:  hmm it would make apt-get update use more bandwidth
<patrinstar> edbian_ no problem
<fccf> JohnFlux: mirroring
<JohnFlux> fccf: ah yeah
<TwoToneSpirit> JohnFlux: You may get a more thought-out answer to that question in #ubuntu-motu
<LargePrime> chaosphere: the panel vol controll works, and I can set it to whatever I change teh sound system to
<richardcavell> codyxx: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking
<strang3r> hello, what is the device manager known as in jaunty?
<yoman> is there anyone who knows well how to use dd?
<richardcavell> codyxx: You want to remount a hard disk partition from a liveCD?
<sapper>  /join #ubuntu-my
<legend2440> strang3r: gnome-device-manager
<strang3r> ty
<edbian> patrinstar: What was the highest resolution listed with xrandr -q ?
<codyxx> No, there was a command I saw that would essentially allow the drive to mount by username and password and not by root, thereby allowing read/write permissions again
<LargePrime> chaosphere: I do not know how to change the settings on the application that controlls mt laptop softkeys
<codyxx> Or I was wondering if there is any other way to bypass the read/write error
<patrinstar> edbian_ 1280x1200
<yoman> I need help with dd. Anyone who know well how to use it?
<hbekel> yoman: dd is quite simple, it copies data
<richardcavell> codyxx: the read/write error didn't come from permissions
<richardcavell> you should be running gparted as root
<fccf> yoman: what are you trying to copy?
<edbian> patrinstar: which isn't high enough correct?
<yoman> a win partition NTFS
<patrinstar> edbian_ yes
<ohir> yoman: man dd
<edbian> patrinstar: You want 2048X1024
<codyxx> What do you think it came from?
<yoman> I want to make a backup of this in another partition, then create a 100mb partition at the start of the hard drive to install grub and then copy win back
<patrinstar> edbian_ yes if its possible. i know windows can do it, so unbuntu should be better ;-)
<edbian> patrinstar: How did you set up your dual monitors?  What program did you use?
<MK13> when installing ff3.5 can i remove the previous version?
<patrinstar> edbian_ and dual monitor
<patrinstar> edbian_ none
<edbian> patrinstar: You've never gotten it up in ubuntu?
<richardcavell> MK13 yes you can
<richardcavell> codyxx: I think your hardware came up with an error
<ohir> yoman: dd if=/input/path/to/file of=/output/path/to/file bs=block_size count=blocks_count
<richardcavell> codyxx: that's the kind of error that could signal your disk is about to break
<MK13> richard, how ( i don't wanna break 3.5 :)
<richardcavell> or it just sometimes happens
<patrinstar> edbian_ i did everythign through the display settings, i turned it on once and screwed up both monitors i couldnt see anything
<MK13> richardcavell, , how ( i don't wanna break 3.5 :)
<yoman> ohir: yeah I know the command, but I dunno if it's possible to do what I wanna do
<richardcavell> You can uninstall 3.0 and then install 3.5 if you like
<datta> i want to know where ubuntu's gedit is located like in what folder
<richardcavell> the package manager shouldn't let you break dependencies
<chaosphere> LargePrime: so that zx8000 is from what company?
<ohir> yoman: and as linux is of unix ancestry, everthing is a file. Your /dev is full of files. Special files.
<legend2440> MK13: i was told in channel #firefox that i should not remove firefox 3.0 after installing 3.5
<richardcavell> datta: go to a terminal and type: whereis gedit
<bazhang> MK13, you should not
<LargePrime> chaosphere: hp.  sorry.  kinda (in)famouse laptop
<Titan8990> legend2440, maybe because 3.5 currently has a vuln?
<richardcavell> bazhang: But you can uninstall 3.0 and then install 3.5 fresh?
<bazhang> richardcavell, it will just reinstall 3.0 if you have removed it.
<ohir> yoman: basicaly you want to do dd if=/dev/rawdisk_device_file of=/home/backup/partition_backup bs=1024k count=partition_size_in_MiB
<yoman> to sum up: I have in order 50gb WIN - 50gb LIN - 200gb NTFS. I want to copy the first 50 gb in the 200gb, then redimension the first gigs and create 2 partition 1 for grub (100mb) and 1 for win again. Then copy it back and make it boot as usual
<richardcavell> bazhang: deja vu. You can uninstall 3.0 and run just 3.5 if youw ant
<richardcavell> FF 3.5 is a little incompatible on my puter
<MK13> bazhang, y not?
<owner> Hi all! I need help setting up NFS between two debian machines. I keep having permission issues... Is there a way to get root rw access at all times?
<moltenbobcat> owner: What does your /etc/exports line look like?
<hbekel> yoman: so you want to copy 50 gigs into 4.9gigs ?
<edbian> patrinstar: Check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<edbian> patrinstar: I feel like I don't have the experience to help you :(
<datta> there it doesnt work for the thing i wanted because i wanted it for my default editor of greasemonkey
<bazhang> MK13, installing 3.5 will bring in 3.0 if you have removed it. 3.5 is unofficial, thus branded shiretoko
<ohir> yoman: nowadays it even can be blockdevicefile so: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/home/bak/sda1_1024_122120k_bak.img bs=1024k count=122120
<yoman> hbekel: yes that's the point. My installation has 30gb occupied out of 50. Is it possible to copy it back?
<yoman> in 49.9?
<datta> does anyone know how to set up the default editor for greasemonkey to gedit
<MK13> bazhang,  gotcha, thnx
<richardcavell> yoman: you want to do a dynamic resize, not bugger about with dd
<hbekel> yoman: not with dd, you'll have to resize your partitions
<ohir> yoman: real partition sizes you oughta get from sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdddevice
<yoman> yes but the risk of data loss is higher
<yoman> it's a NTFS filesystem
<owner> moltenbobcat: on the host i have '/ 193.136.0.2(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)'
<patrinstar> edbian_ its all right, so i should get this program? mergedfb
<l1m5> does anyone know how to pair an apple wireless keyboard (bluetooth) in jaunty?
<richardcavell> yoman: Make a backup for the love of God
<datta> it keeps on giving me an error of finding the executable file
<fccf> datta: system>preferences>preferred applications
<hbekel> yoman: dd just copies raw data, it doesn't know anything about partitions
<yoman> yeah but I was thinking about ntfs partitioning
<ohir> wow, should read carefuly what yoman wanna do
<richardcavell> yoman: What you're trying to do is asking for trouble
<datta> fccf sorry but there is not help with that
<yoman> yes but I read multiple answers and I'm tryna reply back
<yoman> that's the confusion :/
<l1m5> i'm trying to get the bluetooth mac address of the keyboard but when i run hcitool scan
<ohir> yoman: get gparted to work and resize. Prepare for damn long resize with 49.9GiB out of 50GiB
<l1m5> i get an 'invalid argument' error
<l1m5> is there another way to get the bluetooth mac address?
<yoman> that's the final answer?
<hbekel> yoman: dd is the wrong tool
<LargePrime> chaosphere: You googleing this?  I could find nothing that works.
<richardcavell> yoman: use gparted not dd and for God's sake make a backup
<moltenbobcat> owner: so what do the filesystem permissions look like? who owns the files etc
<Klowny> hey guys my mom is needing a new OS her computer is going so slow it is pathetic... would ubuntu be a good choice for her? all she does is get on myspace/facebook/pogo.com/ and that's pretty much it
<yoman> k I will
<unop> yoman, backup with tar ??
<unop> yoman, that way you don't have to worry about the destination partition size
<richardcavell> Klowny: Ubuntu's Firefox works fine with those sites
<yoman> that's interesting
<moltenbobcat> Klowny: why don't you download a live cd and st her down in front of it and have her see what she thinks give a list of reasons why you think it sgood and let her make her own decision
<chaosphere> LargePrime: and having a look at the packets. searching for that one to edit hp softkeys support
<codyxx> Well, it resized my HFS+ partition fine
<codyxx> That is what perplexes me
<Klowny> yes molten i got ubuntu on my machine and i like it and it's pretty easy for the regular user
<datta> never mind anyone found the answer in ubuntuforums
<Klowny> and my regular install cd has the option for a live cd too so i am gonna try that out
<Klowny> though i know the OS runs very slow while under the live cd option
<chaosphere> LargePrime: did you had a look at /etc/init.d ? perhaps you can find there what is loaded to get the softkeys to work
<skyred> Is there a way to monitor how much data does a SSH Tunnel consume?
<yoman> but why when I boot with the gparted live cd it sees only unallocated space?
<LargePrime> chaosphere: Carry on.  If you got a moment I would like to know what 'packets' you are searching are...
<Klowny> lol i feel like i am trying to convert my mother back to the good side
<Klowny> she's on windows xp and she is virus filled and at least with ubuntu there are less chances of viruses
<Klowny> if any chance
<Klowny> lol
<LargePrime> chaosphere: No, I just googled for a fix.  should I look there now?
<yoman> Klowny, copy the livecd on ram
<LordLandon> yoman: you might've messed up your patition table if you've been mucking about with dd, and gparted doesn't know there's a partition there.
<MrPink08> hey all, I am going to format my pc, what (asside from the obvious files I want to keep) should I backup to restore later? (I am upping from 8.04 to 9.04)
<yoman> I've never used dd before
<fccf> skyred: you could run wireshark... then sort the output
<owner> moltenbobcat: some are owned by root and i need to be able to write to those as a user of the client box
<hbekel> yoman: did you let vista create those partitions?
<moltenbobcat> Klowny: it's definately a good choice and it sounds like your doing it for the right reasons remember that you then become the sole point of tech support
<yoman> never had vista . I have xp
<Klowny> her computer is better than mine but mine is faster lol
<Klowny> lol molten well i am already her sole point of tech support
<yoman> but well... no I didn't let win do it
<moltenbobcat> owner: you could try doing a chmod o+w on the files
<Klowny> less tech support needed with ubuntu tho, i have had no problems with mine except for frostwire being an ass to me
<moltenbobcat> that shoudl take care of it
<chaosphere> LargePrime: for example there's a packet for acer laptops to get special functions to work like wireless-lan-button and other softkeys. i think it was called acerhk or so. there must be something like this for hp laptops. Yes, search for something with 'hp' in the name
<LargePrime> chaosphere: hotkey-setup?
<moltenbobcat> Klowny: so then you might be making your life easier, make sure to think of stuff like printing
<yoman> also gparted from ubuntu live can't see partitions
<skyred> fccf, would you point me to the relative articles?
<chaosphere> LargePrime: apt-cache search hotkey-setup
<chaosphere> hotkey-setup - auto-configures laptop hotkeys   Looks good :)
<yoman> but win sees the partitions
<oskar-> skyred:  grep "sport=xxxxx" /proc/net/ip_conntrack
<hbekel> yoman: does fdisk -l see any?
<LargePrime> chaosphere: sudo?
<oskar-> skyred:  perhaps with watch
<fccf> !info wireshark | skyred
<ubottu> skyred: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 608 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<owner> moltenbobcat: i'm more after root squash i guess, both machines are on LAN
<yoman> I'm on win right now
<yoman> I can reboot and check it out
<moltenbobcat> and any digital cameras etc but it can defiantely be a good thing.  As long as she doesn't have a virus issue anymore.  Just make sure everything works on firefox in ubuntu and she'll probably be fine keep in mind if she uses openoffice or anything like that you probably need to teach her to save her files in the office 97/2000 compat format or whatever
<LargePrime> chaosphere: but it only has video stuff in there
<Dreki> what is the difference between sdl and glx packages?  or do i have that right?
<richardcavell> Klowny: Let her use the live CD but remember it will be very slow from the CD
<Paavi2_0> Dreki: glx is ati-drivel, sdl is a multimedia library
<yoman> going to reboot to ubuntu livecd so I can tell you more
<chaosphere> LargePrime: erm no sry. so then the problem should be in audio configuration.
<moltenbobcat> owner: are you trying to squash to a particular UID?
<Paavi2_0> s/drivel/driver
<moltenbobcat> like all_squash?
<MrPink08> hey all, I am going to format my pc, what (asside from the obvious files I want to keep) should I backup to restore later? (I am upping from 8.04 to 9.04)
<moltenbobcat> MrPink08: I'd backup your entire home directory
<Dreki> paavi9_0: thanks
<Dreki> Paavi2_0: thanks
<moltenbobcat> MrPink08: and maybe if you customized anything in /etc lik a  samaba config or something
<LargePrime> chaosphere: I see no *hp* files in /etc/init.d
<Paavi2_0> MrPink08: in addition to your home directory you might want to back up some selected settings that reside under /etc
<richardcavell> alright guys I'm tired. L8r d00ds
<Paavi2_0> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<kniht> MrPink08: do you have etckeeper installed? should help that kind of migration
<MrPink08> kniht: no I dont havent heard of it yet, Ill check it out
<papul> whats up guys?
<MrPink08> but okay home and etc
<ryann> i can
<kniht> MrPink08: it's one of those things that doesn't help much after the fact :)
<ryann> i can't seem to resolve an issue with apt.  http://pastebin.com/d25d42a94
<owner> moltenbobcat: i figured that would be one of the ways.. i just need root at all times...
<chaosphere> LargePrime: then your softkeys are only managed by hotkeys-setup. Have a look at system -> audio. Did you changed there something? can you change the volume with the volume control?
<ryann> i received synaptic errors over and over, so i tried reinstalling the package, and now receive that error
<bazhang> ryann, what were the previous errors
<ryann> similar 'sub process' errors
<ryann> whenever finishing an apt-get upgrade
<ryann> or installing any new package
<bazhang> ryann, what about update now
<ryann> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<LargePrime> chaosphere: this happened after update to 9.04.  I will look in sys.audio.  I can change vol with panel control.  In a perfect world the soft key would just pop the panel control
<bazhang> ryann, sudo apt-get update   <--paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<anirban>  Can anybody give me a proper Jaunty sources.list ?
<ryann> update retrieves package lists just fine
<ryann> it seems to be an issue configuring the system post-installation of a package
<toraton> hello
<bazhang> ryann, so what is the problem exact errors to paste.ubuntu.com
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  sys>audio DNE            sys> Pref, or sys>Admin?
<ryann> the only package currently out of date is plasma-widget-networkmanagement, which continues to have problems so i ignore it
<bazhang> ryann, this is kde4.3rc?
<bastidrazor> anirban, http://pastebin.com/f5477f43   ... the last repo i added.. disregard it.. PPA for pidgin
<odla> hi i am trying to install apacite (a BibTeX package) and i am running hardy. rather than use the version in hardy which is quite old, I compiled it myself. does anyone know where i should put the stuff?
<l1m5> i am having problems with my update manager. it sees updates, launches the "downloading package files" window, but nothing appears in that windows and it freezes up at that point
<patrin> i went to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710 and have copy and pasted the step into *xorg.conf (/etc/x11) - gedit and i want to make sure i do step 3 correctly, so can anyone help guide me through this
<l1m5> can i reinstall the package manager or something to fix this
<ryann> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/d6169d6c9
<ryann> i am running kbuntu karmic
<bazhang> ryann, which version of kde4
<ryann> kubuntu, karmic dist
<tsr> l1m5 run synaptic in a terminal
<bazhang> ryann, no wonder #ubuntu+1 for that
<l1m5> tsr, e.g. sudo apt-get update?
<tsr> no
<tsr> put only synaptic
<ryann> 4.2
<maximumbob> Hi - I'm writing a program and I need it to be able to control the screen power and screensaver state in Ubuntu. What would I hook into to control this?
<l1m5> tsr, i can't do anything because of the "unable to lock administration directory"
<ryann> ah, thanks baz
<bazhang> tsr, to fix what
<ryann> a place for everything
<tsr> sudo synaptic
<maximumbob> In other words, I need to be able to turn off the screen with a button and also disable the screen timeout with a button
<bazhang> tsr, what is the issue, and should be gksudo with graphical apps
<l1m5> tsr,  well the problem is that i can't kill the frozen "downloading package files" window
<l1m5> how do i do that
<tsr> cant kill it?
<bazhang> l1m5, what version of ubuntu
<tsr> with killall?
<MrPink08> Anyone here into Augmented Reality? -.-
<l1m5> bazhang, jaunty
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  I miss you.....
<altehupe> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<bazhang> MrPink08, how does this relate to Ubuntu support?
<MrPink08> bazhang: it doesnt directly... although I am interested in running Augmented Reality on an Ubuntu Machine ;)
<yoman> am I in the right server?
<chaosphere> LargePrime: oh yes system->pref.->audio or volume control (just a guess)
<bazhang> MrPink08, is that a program? or just a chat topic?
<patrin> i went to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710 and have copy and pasted the step into *xorg.conf (/etc/x11) - gedit and i want to make sure i do step 3 correctly, so can anyone help guide me through this
<bazhang> MrPink08, if the latter please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yoman> ok now I'm on livecd
<l1m5> i still can't kill the "downloading packages" window
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  pref>sound?  I do not see anything there to set the softkey to "pulse audio" for example.
<yoman> gparted is not seeing anything
<l1m5> and i'm still getting the error "another synaptic is running"
<MrPink08> bazhang: Well its more a topic... its the fusion of 3D Models and realtime video, with a software based tracking system via webcam.... hard to explain... but ok Ill shut up ^^
<yoman> but fdisk sees everythinh
<MrPink08> l1m5: close the other Synaptic? -.-
<tsr> sudo killall synaptic
<topher_> Anyone know how to fix Grub error 22?
<chaosphere> LargePrime: but are you sure, that the programs use pulse-audio?
<LargePrime> topher_: how did you get it?
<maximumbob> I need to be able to power off the display and start the screensaver from inside a c++ app I'm writing on ubuntu... What part of the distro controls these? I'm guessing Gnome and I'll check irc.gnome.org if that's right.
<l1m5> MrPink08, OK that allowed me to kill the other window, but i'm still having problems updating my system
<l1m5> is there a way to repair my synaptic installation
<chaosphere> LargePrime: perhaps alsa or oss
<bazhang> l1m5, close all instances of add/remove synaptic etc
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  Um, sometimes I have to change it cause of different programs.  but what I want is to set the softkey to fit what I need to do
<bazhang> l1m5, then sudo apt-get update (paste.ubuntu.com with errors , NOT here)
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  I can not figgure how to set the soft key to fit what I need.
<fccf> maximumbob: not sure where to direct you ... perhaps apm source
<l1m5> bazhang, now sudo killall synaptic isn't doing anything
<l1m5> i can't kill the process
<moltenbobcat> So I have a eeepc 1000he netbook and it has a multitouch touchpad and I'm trying to figure out how to get three finger swipes to work for back and forward in firefox... anyone have any idea?
<bazhang> l1m5, open up a terminal and type top
<topher_> Need help with Grub Error 22
<maximumbob> fccf: apm? I'm checking on gnome irc right now since I'm guessing that gnome controls that stuff.
<patrin> edbian_ you still around
<bazhang> topher_, dual boot?
<bazhang> moltenbobcat, the eeepc forums are great for that
<l1m5> bazhang, top isn't showing any synaptic stuff
<bazhang> eeeuser.com
<chaosphere> LargePrime: perhaps the problem is, that the softkey controls alsa master and you are using pulse-audio. so the softkeys controls the wrong 'sound device'. Do you get the point?
<moltenbobcat> bazhang: thanks i'll take a look
<FrozeL> Selam
<l1m5> bazhang, is there a "repair install" option for jaunty
<l1m5> i'm having tons of problems
<bazhang> moltenbobcat, also #eeepc on freenode
<TwoToneSpirit> moltenbobcat: I'm very interested in your discoveries on that front - keep us posted.
<bazhang> l1m5, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  ya.  And you are thinking it is not configurable?
<FrozeL> fuck '
<FrozeL> fuck !
<asjdhaksd> !
<FloodBot2> FrozeL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoman1> anyone know how to solve grub error 18?
<LargePrime> togher_ one sec k?  need to edit grub.  I assume windows was first, added ubuntu, and deleted some other partition in windows
<chaosphere> so first question is: when you say, you see a popup when you press the buttons what are they actually changing?
<TwoToneSpirit> chaosphere, largeprime: I had the same problem when I upgraded to Jaunty, and then again when I bought a USB Sound device.  I just go to System-Preference-Sound every time I need to change it.  A little annoying.
<chaosphere> LargePrime: so first question is: when you say, you see a popup when you press the buttons what are they actually changing?
<yoman1> gparted is not seeing any partition
<fccf> maximumbob: advanced power managemnet --- gnome is the gui ... you need to find the hardware control to put a moniter into standby
<moltenbobcat> TwoToneSpirit: I'll let you know if I find anything
<topher_> LargePrime: Hmmk.
<phenom> Any one familiar with the difference betwwen the "ksplice" package vs the ksplice-uptrack.deb package?
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  ya.  And once I know that, How do I get it to work?
<fccf> maximumbob: and this is offtopic here
<klown> TwoToneSpirit: chaosphere, LargePrime, what was the issue?
<phenom> Any one familiar with the difference betwwen the "ksplice" package in the ubuntu repo vs the ksplice-uptrack.deb package? *
<maximumbob> fccf: I was coming here as the first stop to figure out where to go
<maximumbob> Which you're helping me with :p
<LargePrime> chaosphere:  TwoToneSpirit klown  I can not figgure how to set the volume soft key to fit what I need.
<TwoToneSpirit> klown:  That, in Intrepid and prior, changing the volume using the tray icon or shortcut keys seemed to always modify the "master" for the current sound device.  In Jaunty, at least for me, it only modifies the master for the device set in System-Preferences-Sound
<yoman1> I can see partitions on fdisk but not on gparted
<tyler_d> how do I find out the exact time of a reboot via terminal?
<LargePrime> togher_  sorry for the delay.  give me a sec to fix this.
<topher_> LargePrime: It's fine, take your time.
<LargePrime> topher_  sorry for the delay.  give me a sec to fix this.
<maximumbob> And fccf: apm looks like it's for putting the whole system in standby, not just the monitor?
<grawity> tyler_d: 'last' maybe?
<klown> TwoToneSpirit, LargePrime, ok, different issue than what I'm having.
<ccooke> Hmm. Anyone know about a bug in compiz that causes terminal backgrounds to become invisible every now and then?
<phenom> ksplice has already failed me, and I was wondering if ksplice-uptrack is supposed to handle all distro updates, vs only the ones that require rebooting etc, as I've recently run the reg update manager and have installed updates that require a reboot. :/
<maximumbob> fccf: think I found it, thanks for help
<yoman1> ah dunno how to fix this grub error 18 if not making a partition at the very first 100 mb
<yoman1> so redimension the win xp partition
<Chri1> I'm glad that the ubuntu docs cover most situations I'll ever need to deal with.
<Chri1> Now i know that i have to remember to specify to my parents not to install windows and overwrite GRUB.
<lianimator> has anyone compiled a scanner with flex? I'm getting "undefined reference to `yylex'", whereas on cygwin, it compiles.
<klown> Is there a way to set up the sound device to automatically switch to mic/headset when my usb headset is plugged in?
<CMooney> Does anyone else have issues with really slow openssh servers in Jaunty?
<yoman1> grub error 18_
<yoman1> ?
<rolo> Hiya.  This morning, all of a sudden, Jaunty won't see my wired network connection, it just says "wired network disconnected".  It's working fine on Jaunty in my laptop through the same cable, just not on my desktop.  Any ideas why this may have suddenly happened?  Cheers.
<LargePrime> ha, thats it.  thanks chaosphere
<l1m5> so i ran the sudo apt-get update
<l1m5> and updates popped up
<l1m5> froze again
<l1m5> i tried clicking settings
<l1m5> froze up again
<FloodBot2> l1m5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaosphere> LargePrime: so not changing the softkeys but changing the sound device, volume tray?
<LargePrime> topher_  sorry for the delay.  K did you install windows first?
<bazhang> l1m5, dont use the enter key so much
<ohir> CMooney: define 'really slow'
<l1m5> bazhang, sorry
<fccf> maximumbob:  xset dmps force standby
<MrPink08> "Cannot create Symbolic Link, Operation not permitted" even though I ran with sudo... why is this ?
<l1m5> bazhang, is there anyway to completely reinstall synaptic
<altehupe> 1lm5: is the partition full?
<bazhang> l1m5, first you need to do updates from the command line as I instructed; and paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<LargePrime>  chaosphere set the default mixer tracks to what was using seemed to work
<bazhang> l1m5, its nothing to do with synaptic
<LargePrime> topher_: you here?
<topher_> Large: I reformatted my HDD and installed it with Ubuntu 4.09.
<chaosphere> LargePrime: ok cool that it works
<l1m5> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/218040/
<nerdy_kid2> were are smb shares mounted?
<LargePrime> topher_: then?
<topher_> LargePrime: I was trying to partition off my HDD and deleted the extra 2 partitions.
<topher_> LargePrime: Rebooted my PC, and got Grub Error 22.
<LargePrime> topher_: wait.  you formatted one partition of a multi
<yoman1> Hi how can I create a complete backup of data and programs? dd or tar? is it completely safe?
<bazhang> l1m5, now : cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<maximumbob> fccf: that's exactly what I found :p
<LargePrime> topher_: then installed 4.09
<bazhang> l1m5, also what version of Ubuntu is this
<topher_> LargePrime: I completely reformated.
<nerdy_kid2> were are smb shares mounted?
<l1m5> bazhang, jaunty
<topher_> LargePrime: Only thing on my PC right now is WoW and Ubuntu.
<LargePrime> topher_: then partitioned, then installed?
<Paavi2_0> nerdy_kid2: depends on config
<bazhang> l1m5, okay, please paste.ubuntu.com with the sources.list
<yoman1> any idea?
<CMooney> ohir like minutes to get a password prompt
<nerdy_kid2> Paavi2_0 i just have default config
<Paavi2_0> nerdy_kid2: then look at your config, it says it all there
<topher_> LargePrime: I reformatted, Installed Ubuntu, and then used the Partition editor to delete the other small partitions.
<ILMAN> hey
<nerdy_kid2> Paavi2_0 were is the file
<l1m5> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/218042/
<ILMAN> i have problem on kvirc
<rolo> Hiya. This morning, all of a sudden, Jaunty won't see my wired network connection, it just says "wired network disconnected". It's working fine on Jaunty in my laptop through the same cable, just not on my desktop. Any ideas why this may have suddenly happened? Cheers.
<LargePrime> topher_: k
<ILMAN> i cant watch windows-1255 hebrew
<ILMAN> :\
<moltenbobcat> rolo: have you tried doing a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LargePrime> are you on the machine now?
<moltenbobcat> oh just try to enable and disable it with the check box in newtork manager
<rolo> thanks!  Just tried that... just says "* Reconfiguring network interfaces [OK]" and still broken
<LargePrime> topher_: are on the machine now
<topher_> LargePrime: Yes, I'm running Ubuntu via disc.
<moltenbobcat> rolo: yeah if you are using network manager I believe that does nothing
<LargePrime> ok, you can use terminal?
<bazhang> l1m5, what about when you try to install packages from the command line
<billy> hello everyone
<rolo> Yeah
<nerdy_kid2> were is smbs config file? dont know the package name to look for....
<moltenbobcat> rolan if you right click on your network icon by the clock
<moltenbobcat> uncheck the enable
<LargePrime> topher_: you can use terminal?
<moltenbobcat> and then recheck it
<moltenbobcat> does that fix it?
<FloodBot2> moltenbobcat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l1m5> bazhang, i have had no problems in the past doing this
<Guest34495> I'm trying to open Hardware Devices so I could install an ATI driver.. it just keeps "searching" for drivers, taking too long. It never does this..
<indus> who knows anything about tv tuner cards
<Guest34495> hardware drivers i mean
<nerdy_kid2> were is smbs config file? dont know the package name to look for....
<topher_> LargePrime: Yes, I can use Terminal.
<klown> rolo:  didnt you install wicd the other day?
<LargePrime> indus: if you find a good one let me know
<ILMAN> billy: where is the download ?
<bazhang> l1m5, what about now; try to install something small like vrms
<rolo> Tried untick, says it';s disconnected, then retick, same as before
<ILMAN> vrms?
<ILMAN> what is it ?
<indus> pinnacle pctv iam usinh
<billy> ILMAN what?
<rolo> I see there's some problems mentioned with DHCP and jaunty.  I wonder if I should try putting manual details in?
<sandos> are there any instructions somewhere for debugging flash? my flashplayer-nonfree locks up after max 4 mins of browsing, and I cant fix it
<LargePrime> topher_: can you cd to /boot/grub and sudo gedit menu.lst?
<indus> LargePrime: pinnacle pctv 50 i seems fine,but i need to configure remo
<indus> te
<rolo> dhclient says "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, topher_ with gedit use gksudo
<l1m5> bazhang, yes vrms installed just fine from command line
<bazhang> rolo, wireless?
<rolo> Jaunty laptop I'm using now on the same wired network is fine with DHCP tho
<rolo> bazhang: wired
<indus> LargePrime: but mythtv is way too overrated, iam using tv time which tuned my channels
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: can you link me why?
<indus> mythtv dont tune indian channels :(
<bazhang> l1m5, when did this start happening?
<Paavi2_0> nerdy_kid2: it's under /etc as almost all the "normal" configs
<l1m5> bazhang, yesterday
<topher_> LargePrime Bastidrazor: I need a little walkthrough since I'm a Ubuntu's beginner.
<l1m5> it ran updates fine and now im having all kinds of weird problems updating
<Paavi2_0> nerdy_kid2: in this case /etc/smb.conf
<bazhang> l1m5, following an update? or installation or other
<l1m5> bazhang, i also can't get my trash to appear on the panel
<nerdy_kid2> Paavi2_0 thanks sorry didnt know that
<bastidrazor> !gksudo > LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime, please see my private message
<rolo> it did tell me there were updates available although now it cant install them coz of no connection.  i wonder if an update broke the networking which means it couldnt finish?
<l1m5> l1m5, i believe it was following an update
<bazhang> rolo, does ifconfig show eth0
<l1m5> bazhang, i believe it was following an update
<l1m5> bazhang, but i'm not absolutely sure
<rolo> bazhang: yes, ifconfig shows eth0 but no IP address or subnet
<Guest34495> I'm trying to open HARDWARE DRIVERS but it just keeps loading, nothings happening.............................................................. i want to install ATI proprietory drivers
<LargePrime> topher_: open terminal gksudo /boot/gurb/menu.lst something like that.  rather new at ubuntu myself
<rolo> If I compare it to whats on my laptop it's similar output but missing the IP address and subnet part
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: epic fail
<Paavi2_0> nerdy_kid2: next time read the ubuntu documentation, please! :) https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<bazhang> l1m5, your sources.list look good, and the updates and installs work from the command line, this is very odd; how much ram on your machine? could be a bug as well
<MaarekStele> l1m5: I'd say that it's the network. If you attempt to update before a connection is made to the internet, you'll see that problem.  I've ran into it once or twice, now I just wait for the connection to take place
<LargePrime> !gksudo|largeprime
<ubottu> LargePrime, please see my private message
<nerdy_kid2> Paavi2_0 thanks for link will read
<l1m5> MaarekStele, I don't think this is the problem as it occurs both at home and at work with separate connections
<thiebaude> MaarekStele: yea, i had that problem before
<bazhang> Guest34495, no need for the ..... what ati card and which version of ubuntu
<l1m5> bazhang, i have 4gb of ram
<MaarekStele> l1m5: is there anything in the update list that doesn't get updated... like UbuntuOne?
<LargePrime> topher_: you get it open?
<bazhang> l1m5, could be a theme then, (might try changing one) or video issue
<topher_> LargePrime: That command didn't work.
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: thanks much
<Guest34495> bazhang sorry I was holding that while... thinking.. anyways HD4670. Ubuntu Jaunty, the latest
<l1m5> bazhang, i could try that. is there a way to do a complete 'repair install' of the OS
<l1m5> bazhang, i need this macine for work and don't really have time to diagnose this seemingly random problem
<topher_> Largeprime: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> Guest34495, the fglrx? that seems to be very problematic in Jaunty, best stick with the radeon driver (open source one)
<topher_> Largeprime: Is that correct?
<rolo> Any other ideas?
<rolo> I got a job interview tomorrow and really need a network connection :s
<Guest34495> bazhang What do you mean? Do I already have the radeon driver?
<MaarekStele> l1m5: alright, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, :)
<MaarekStele> l1m5: alright, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> l1m5, try the livecd, just use the command line, or try some of my other suggestions
<Guest34495> bazhang the fglrx driver fixed my cursor problem the last time.. my cursor's all messed up..
<LargePrime> topher_: gksudo gedit  and we will nav to there
<l1m5> MaarekStele, I have already done that
<bazhang> l1m5, also make sure you are completely up to date (upgraded)
<l1m5> bazhang, how can i do this if i can't update?
<bazhang> l1m5, you just said you could via the command line
<l1m5> yeah but when i do the sudo apt-get update it launches the update manager that freezes
<bazhang> l1m5, now try sudo apt-get upgrade
<LargePrime> topher_: you get it open?
<MaarekStele> bazhang: I asked that
<topher_> LargePrime: Yes.
<bazhang> l1m5, launches? how are you invoking it?
<klown> rolo:  did you try to specify an ip address?
<LargePrime> topher_: nav to root of filesystem, then boot, then grub
<albertico> hi
<l1m5> bazhang, idk when i type sudo apt-get update it downloads some info which i posted earlier and then launches the update manager
<l1m5> which then freezes
<rolo> klown: hi.  I do that in the network manager applet?  I'll try again now.  i did it before, but it didn't show up in ifconfig.  I'll try agian now.
<rolo> I only have "eth0 auto" is that the right place to put it?
<bazhang> l1m5, simply type sudo apt-get upgrade (nothing else)
<topher_> LargePrime: The only thing that opened up is Unsaved Document, is that correct?
<l1m5> ok that appears to have worked and installed
<rolo> klown: ah yeah, I have manual details in there, but they dont show up in efconfig
<albertico> on my new ubuntu 9.04 installation, the kacpid process is eating up my processor, does anyone know how to fix this?
<l1m5> i guess i will just update manually from command line occasionally
<Guest34495> bazhang is the open source radeon drivers: xserver-xorg-video-radeon  ?
<rolo> ifconfig even
<klown> rolo:  this is the network manager, correct, not wicd
<LargePrime> topher_: yep.  we will van and open menu.lst
<LargePrime> van = nav
<rolo> klown: network manager next to clock?  yeah
<bazhang> rolo, no eth0 in ifconfig?
<topher_> LargePrime: How do you do that?
<rolo> eth0 shows up, just not with an ip address
<rolo> the two lines with IP address, subnet, etc don't show
<topher_> LargePrime: Nevermind, Lol.
<bazhang> rolo, and what does sudo dhclient eth0 return?
<rolo> On my laptop second line shows IP address, on desktop it jumpts straight to UP BROADCAST
<topher_> LargePrime: I'm at root, that's right, right?
<LargePrime> topher_: file>open
<rolo> trying now...
<albertico> does anyone know how to fix the kacpid service from eating up the processor?
<rolo> (does it matter I got addresses specified for eth0 now?)
<yoman1> I dunno what to do: grub error 18
<bazhang> rolo, no
<LargePrime> topher_: did you open the "open" menu.  are you browsing to open a file?
<topher_> LargePrime: Yes.
<yoman1> could some1 help me out?
<LargePrime> topher_: nav to /boot/grub open menu.lst
<klown> rolo:  did it work?
<yoman1> how can I make a complete backup?
<yoman1> just tar?
<rolo> Okay, I get a load of DHCPDISCOVER lines, port 67, interval 3, etc.  6 of them lines with different intervals.  Then No DHCPOFFERS received.  No working leaqses in persistent database - sleeping.  Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only
<bazhang> yoman1, help with what? fixing grub? did you read the grub documentation and follow it?
<topher_> LargePrime: I'm at boot, but I don't see grub open menu.
<LargePrime> topher_: if we were better at terminal we couldave just typed gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<disappearedng> Hey how do I join wmv files together
<yoman1> yeah it doesn't work it's error 18 cylinder error
<LargePrime> topher_: do you see /grub
<disappearedng> combine abc.wmv.001 with abc.wmv.002
<bazhang> yoman1, fixing grub does not work?
<yoman1> no
<bazhang> yoman1, which part of fixing grub does not work
<LargePrime> topher_: do you see /grub
<yoman1> I think I need to create a partition in the front of the disk to install the grub inside
<topher_> LargePrime: Nothing says /grub, but I did that gksudo shit and it took me to a file.
<LargePrime> file named menu.lst
<klown> rolo:  you said it was working yesterday?
<SoulBlade> anybody use swfdec for flash?  seems like it doesn't support sites like CNN, Comedy Central, TED, or CBS
<LargePrime> topher_: file named menu.lst
<yoman1> 1 sec I tell you
<SoulBlade> has anybody else experienced this, or do you guys use the adobe plugin?
<LargePrime> topher_: bunch of ## blah blah
<topher_> LargePrime: Nope.
<thiebaude> SoulBlade: i had problems before with it had to delete it now everthing works great
<ascheel> How can I keep gdm from loading on boot so it takes me straight to the command line login prompt (headless system)
<Guest34495> what drivers should i use for my ati hd4670
<LargePrime> topher_: what is the file name
<SoulBlade> thiebaude - delete it and then reinstall it or use soemthign else?
<thiebaude> SoulBlade: i use the flash from the adobe site
<SoulBlade> ah ok
<topher_> LargePrime: abi-2.6.28.-11-generic
<thiebaude> SoulBlade: i deleted it from synaptic, i had flash already installed
<rolo> klown:  yeah, all fine yesterday
<klown> rolo:  this is just a guess, try to run ifconfig eth0 down
<klown> then, ifconfig eth0 up
<rolo> klown:  been fine for months.  it did say there were updates this morning, although no connection to download them, so I think maybe something midway through an update knackered it
<rolo> cool, trying now.
<yoman1> Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,5) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<yoman1> .lst "... failed
<yoman1> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<LargePrime> topher_: you  typed "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and got abi-2.6.28.-11-generic  ??????
<mabus> so the display on my eeepc is broken. Trying to connect to wifi using it. I have eth0 connected to a router I have, and it got an address on dhcp that I have been able to ssh to now using another system. I'm used to using the gui to set the wifi connection, but when I set essid on wlan0 to the network I want to use, it fails to get an address when I run dhclient. any idea how to get my wifi connected on the command line?
<topher_> LargePrime: Yeah
<rolo> klown:  okay, done that
<ascheel> Can somebody tell me how to disable the GUI on boot so it boots straight to a terminal?
<yoman1> so that's the problem
<klown> rolo:  see if u have an ip now
<john> what drivers should i use for my ati hd4670? I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty
<rolo> klown:   no IP still :(
<yoman1> what shall I do?
<bazhang> mabus, wlan0 shows up in ifconfig?
<thiebaude> ascheel: can you ctrl alt f2 before you get to a boot screen?
<mabus> bazhang: yes it does
<LargePrime> topher_: you  typed "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"  note that MENU.LST is the file name...
<yoman1> create a partition in front of the disk and install grub in there?
<topher_> LargePrime: Yes.
<klown> rolo:  im not sure how it works, never tried it.  but in a post on liuxquestions.org someone is suggesting dhclient -r as root
<bazhang> mabus, this is encrypted or not (the AP)
<LargePrime> topher_: it does not seem possiable to open a file named MENU>LST and get a file named anything else to open
<mabus> bazhang: network is not encrypted
<bastidrazor> ascheel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198049   posts 4 and 5 should help
<yoman1> so any idea?
<Hylian> hello guys, i need help, i need to set up a partition of ntfs for a computer, through the ubuntu live cd, how do i gain access to a partition editor?
<rolo> klown: tried it, no dice.
<Hylian> er a partition of fat32
<bazhang> mabus, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return ; if it is hidden you may need to associate the ap
<Hylian> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, you still around the kb ?
<klown> rolo:  im still looking.
<topher_> LargePrime: I'm running Ubuntu off a disc.
<yoman1> any idea?
<topher_> LargePrime: I think that's the problem.
<rolo> klown: thanks :) really appreciate your help.  I'm gonna try uninstalling virtualbox, as that has a network interface listed and I think it may have been one of the updates
<Hylian> is gparted on the live cd?
<switch10_> Hylian: it's under system on the live cd
<Hylian> awesome thank you
<LargePrime> topher_: close the file.  then file>open
<mabus> bazhang: tries a few intervals and times out
<switch10_> Hylian: ya but they call It partition editor
<bazhang> mabus, does iwconfig see it
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, i tried putting the acpi=off but it didn't work. it still only boots from battery if i hit keys on the kb but boots fine with a/c power
<LargePrime> topher_: on the left choose filesystem
<yoman1> any idea?
<armon> Hi, all .Anyone know  how to list the shared libraries that a process has loaded, Including staticly linked and dynamically opened with dlopen()?
<john2> I have the ATI HD4670. What drivers should I use for it? How do I obtain these drivers... etc..
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 mabus here is how to configure from the command line
<mabus> bazhang: yes, it was not associated and then I did iwconfig wlan0 ap any and it associated, but still cant dhcp
<topher_> LargePrime: Then select 'boot'?
<klown> rolo:  dumb question, but have you tried to restart?
<LargePrime> topher_: yep
<LargePrime> topher_: see grub
<topher_> LargePrime: Nope, same thing.
<bazhang> mabus, that is odd, sometimes takes me a couple of tries to connect
<rolo> klown:  yeah, many times, will do another now though as just removed virutalbox
<thiebaude> SoulBlade: is your flash ok, now?
<Uqbar> hello, I'm running 9.04 on i386. I have an Intel graphics card and I'm using the "X-Updates PPA" and "xorg-edgers PPA" packages to work around 9.04's regression. I've run an upgrade today and now X segfaults at startup with the intel driver. is there a new set of packages to grab somewhere?
<bazhang> mabus, and no mac filtering on?
<LargePrime> topher_: read to me what it says on the left when you hit open
<klown> rolo:  you have a router, correct?
<keanu> I'm trying to get pulseaudio working with HDMI.  pavucontrol is recognizing the HDMI output, and the volume meter there is showing that sound should be going through it
<LargePrime> topher_: We need to select the hard drive on the left
<john2> I have the ATI HD4670. What drivers should I use for it? How do I obtain these drivers..?
<LargePrime> topher_: I think we are in the wrong filesystem
<keanu> however, i'm not getting any sound.  I've gotten sound before with it, but had to restart, and since then, haven't gotten it back. any ideas?
<rolo> klown: router, yeah
<topher_> LargePrime: Should I just reinstall this..?
<LargePrime> topher_: Do you see the disk on the left?
<rolo> klown: am wired into the router on my laptop right now though.  swapped the cables too so I know it's not that
<LargePrime> topher_: Do you see the HDD on the left?
<billy> hey if u have a good wallpaper u want share with me feel free as i am lookin for one :D
<bastidrazor> topher_, if you're on a liveCd you'll need to mount your harddrive.. then navigate to the appropriate directory
<LargePrime> dam you bastidrazor !!!! ofcourse
<john2> Oh dear god ..
<LargePrime> lol
<klown> rolo:  try an ip outside of your router.
<mabus> bazhang: no mac filtering, and those commands didnt work. only thing they are doing differntly on thaat article is releasing their address before requesting one
<switch10_> billy: hey search ubuntu wallpapers in google. There are some good ones
<LargePrime> topher_: on the menu bar choose places
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, have him mount it to /media/mountpoint .. that way it'll show on the desktop and will be easier to get around in
<bazhang> billy, gnome-look.org
<topher_> LargePrime: Wow, I'm lost now.
<hotdog003> Hello! How do I get NetworkManager to ignore eth0? I put it in /etc/network/interfaces, but NetworkManager still wants to manage it.
<klown> rolo:  try ifconfig etho 192.168.2.175 (assuming your gateway is 192.168.2.1)
<LargePrime> bastidrazor you make it sound Like I know how to do that?
<LargePrime> topher_: close gedit
<LargePrime> topher_: dont save
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, find the /dev/sdX name then simply sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/mountpoint .. of course you'll need to create the directory in /media
<john2> what drivers should i use for my HD4670 INSTEAD Of the proprietory ones?
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: or just have him open places
<mandel> hello, does anyone know a good tutorial to make deb packages for python apps?
<topher_> LargePrime: Sorry, closed out of IRC
<panfistmx> i'm trying to use gdb to get a backtrace of a program crash but i'm not quite sure how. the program's website offers this suggestion but i'm still a little confused: http://gopchop.sourceforge.net/report_bugs.php
<rolo_> well, reset the router
<rolo_> lol
<LargePrime> topher_: did you change the sixe of the install partition?
<rolo_> klown: reset router as well.
<LargePrime> topher_: did you change the size of the install partition?
<topher_> LargePrime: I didn't change anything.
<topher_> LargePrime: I deleted it.
<klown> rolo:  did you get my ifconfig msg, or did u restart before that.
<rolo_> klown: reset before that
<LargePrime> topher_: and did not reclaim the space
<klown> rolo:  try an ip outside of your router.
<klown> rolo:  try ifconfig etho 192.168.2.175 (assuming your gateway is 192.168.2.1)
<topher_> LargePrime: I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu
<topher_> LargePrime: Way faster.
<mabus> bazhang: even when I set IP manually, and go to ping 4.2.2.1, I get a reply from the router eth0 is connected to that destination net is unreachable, even though I set the default gw to 192.168.10.1, which is what wlan0 should be associated with
<topher_> LargePrime: Any suggested builds..? LinuxMint is good from what I hear.
<LargePrime> topher_: ok.  but did you reclaim the space when you deleted your partition?
<dude> gnome-shell is really neat :)
<topher_> LargePrime: Yes, I did.
<LargePrime> topher_: you are in an ubuntu forum
<dayo> which command-line mail tool to u use, for automated mails from your server services, e.g. your proxy sending a mail to you.
<john2> what drivers should i use for my HD4670 INSTEAD Of the proprietory ones?
<LargePrime> topher_: then you prolly want a reinstall anyway
<rolo_> klown:  Oooh!  That gives me an address in ifconfig...!...
<rolo_> Still no routing though.
<rolo_> Can you see these messages?
<LargePrime> yes
<albertico> my wireless is not working on ubuntu 9.04... hp pavilion laptop
<klown> rolo:  what is your gateway?  is it 192.168.2.1?
<albertico> anyone with this same problem?
<Bala> hi everyone
<LargePrime> albertico: do you have a wireless switch on the laptop
<rolo_> klown: 192.168.1.254
<Bala> anyone help me plz
<john2> what drivers should i use for my HD4670 INSTEAD Of the proprietory ones?
<Uqbar> well, I just dpkg -i'ed the previous xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<rolo_> klown: infact, with that ifconfig command I can set to a real IP
<ILMAN> ftp client for ubuntu
<LargePrime> !help|bala
<ubottu> bala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<albertico> LargePrime: yep, turned on
<ILMAN> ftp client for ubuntu
<rolo_> klown: but still no routing
<ILMAN> ?
<klown> rolo:  that was the point :P
<disappearedng> Hey is it possible to remove an entry in an iterable?
<LargePrime> albertico: turn off, wait, turn on.  are you curretly wired?
<dude> rolo: netstat -r or route should say how your routes are , if not there you need to add one :)
<klown> rolo:  try ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.160
<rolo_> okay.  done that
<bazhang> !ftp > ILMAN
<ubottu> ILMAN, please see my private message
<Ti-dev> hi, I'm struggling to build mesa 7.4.4 to fix a bug with my drivers and I'm encountering errors. I'm not really sure what it is...any help? Please...Thanks..
<john2> what drivers should i use for my HD4670 INSTEAD Of the proprietory ones?
<klown> rolo:  nothing, still?
<rolo_> nothing
<bazhang> john2, the OSS one
<rolo_> what do I do with netstat?
<albertico> LargePrime: I am currently wired through a lan cable
<john2> bazhang how do i get it
<john2> bazhang I tried Googlin
<bazhang> john2, from synaptic package manager
<john2> what do i look for
<LargePrime> albertico: can you see the network aplet on the panel?
<Bala> gnome-ppp problem connecting help me anyone....................
<Ti-dev> anyone?
<albertico> LargePrime: yes
<ascheel> bastidrazor: so if I 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove' it should prevent me from getting to the GUI altogether?
<john2> bazhang X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver ?
<LargePrime> albertico: when you click on it does it show wired and wireless
<bazhang> john2, it will list it as the Open Source version Radeon
<LargePrime> albertico: networks
<albertico> LargePrime: only Wired... no Wireless section shown
<bastidrazor> ascheel, it will stop gdm from loading yes. the only way to get to a GUI would be to manually start it.
<klown> rolo:  did you try to ping anything yet?
<Bala> anyone usnig gnome-ppp ?
<ascheel> bastidrazor: that's exactly what I"m lokoing for.  :)  Thanks!
<LargePrime> albertico: right click on it.  Wireless enabled?
<bastidrazor> ascheel, cool, enjoy.
<trashbarg> Ti-dev, you could start giving a litle bit more information
<heatmzzr> when I am using Ubuntu and trying to open a file on my other drive, I right click on open with sudo and nothing happens?????????
<albertico> LargePrime: the Wireless Enable option is not shown
<diddy> Hi folks, I have a question. I installed mysql on Ubuntu Linux and also installed the media wiki software. The software is working fine and I can see the DB under /var/lib/mysql. However, when I start the mysql client and issue: SHOW DATABASES; then I can only see "DATABASE" and "information_schema". Why is that?
<albertico> LargePrime: if I do a lshw, I see my wired interface and another interface as "network DISABLED"
<rolo_> klown: cant ping anything, or the gateway still
<john2> bazhang I don't see one
<heatmzzr> when I am using Ubuntu and trying to open a file on my other drive, I right click on open with sudo and nothing happens? I can get to the drive but I cant open any files?
<prince_jammys> diddy: try at #mysql too
<klown> rolo:  for the hell of it, try to ping 127.0.0.1
<panfistmx> is there a program that can help me break up a vob file into separate chunks? gopchop crashes for me all the time
<diddy> prince_jammys, I already did.
<klown> er. try ping -c 3 127.0.0.1
<rolo_> klown: replies fine
<klown> sorry
<klown> t
<rolo_> find again
<klown> rolo:  try ping -c 3 www.aol.com
<trashbarg> john2: radeonhd(4)
<ILMAN> i am looking
<ILMAN> for a
<ILMAN> good!
<rolo_> no dns
<ILMAN> client
<FloodBot2> ILMAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ILMAN> for Linux
<klown> hm.
<ILMAN> somthing like FLashFXP
<panfistmx> ilman put your question on one line please
<klown> rolo:  try ping -c 3 192.168.1.254
<bazhang> ILMAN, don't ues the enter key after one word
<ILMAN> okay
<Bala> klown do u know how to use gnome-ppp
<rolo_> dest host unreachable
<john2> bazhang X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx display driver
<klown> Bala:  never tried.
<ILMAN> i am looking for a good FTP client , like FLashFTP but for Linux
<bazhang> ILMAN, and you read the bot link I sent you?
<ILMAN> i found some ugly
<rolo_> ILMAN: FileZilla
<Bala> klown no one can solve this problem
<agruman> i just installed another dvd reader in my system and ubuntu links /dev/dvd1 to this (/dev/sr0) and /dev/dvd to the old (/dev/sr1). Where would i go to change that order? So my new gets used as default by all apps using /dev/dvd?
<ILMAN> yes
<ILMAN> this are ugly
<ILMAN> i need comfort!
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: ok...umm...well to start with, I issue the command, "make linux-dri-x86". It ends with some error messages that I can't seem to figure out. It ends like so, dri2.o returns Error 1, subdirs Error 1, default Error1 and linux-dri-x86 Error2...This isn't the actual the full set of errors though...
<bazhang> ILMAN, stop with the enter key please
<dude> rolo_: do a sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<danbhfive> !ftp | ILMAN
<ubottu> ILMAN: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<LargePrime> albertico: I think you are beyond me
<LargePrime> albertico: update?
<trashbarg> Ti-dev: Scroll up and try to find out the first error message.
<ILMAN> what sould i chose?
<ILMAN> i need your recommand not the bot onme
<dude> rolo_: if you don't have the default route in your route command or 'netstat -r'
<ILMAN> one*
<prince_jammys> ILMAN: filezilla is pretty popular.
<bazhang> ILMAN, choose one yourself.
<rolo_> dude: done that, still dest host unreachable
<LargePrime> albertico: what pavillion?
<rolo_> netstat -r now shows that default route with my gateway correctly, plus two "empty" ones.
<rolo_> as I have two cards
<thinkertinker> hi all
<albertico> LargePrime: hp pavilion dv9000
<rolo_> genmask is all zeroes though on the default
<LargePrime> albertico: what wireless card?  Broadcom?
<klown> rolo:  what is in your /etc/network/interfaces
<albertico> LargePrime: its an Intel
<rolo_> auto lo
<rolo_> iface lo inet loopback
<LargePrime> albertico" did it ever work under ubuntu?
<mipnamic> hi folk, I'm trying to recovery deleted files from an external 400gb hard disk, I tried to use "testdisk" and I saw my files but I don't know "how to get them back"... anyone had suggestions?
<albertico> LargePrime: I don't know the exact model...
<albertico> LargePrime: It did worked on 8.04
<klown> rolo_: ok.
<dude> klown: think networkmanager would say that the 'Device is not managed' if there was something in interfaces. From my own exp.
<dude> as opposed to 'Disconnected'
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: dri2.c:117: error: ‘xDRI2ConnectReq’ has no member named ‘window’. Well that's the first line that starts with "error:" :D
<FreeFull> How do I set the default browser to Firefox 3.5?
<klown> dude: I'm wondering if its the second card, but rolo_ said its been working for months.
<ILMAN> 10ס
<ILMAN> 10x
<ILMAN> now i have problem
<ILMAN> with IRC server
<edbian> FreeFull: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<FloodBot2> ILMAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> FreeFull, system preferences preferred applications choose shiretoko
<klown> rolo_: is the dns server correct?
<rolo_> they're both onboard interfaces
<rolo_> doesnt listit
<LargePrime> albertico:  sorry.  I have nothing more.  you need better help than I have to give
<ILMAN> i cant see hebrew on other IRC SERVER
<FreeFull> edbian: I'm using fluxbox, not gnome
<thiebaude> when is firefox 3.5 released for ubuntu?
<rolo_> On my laptop irt shows gateway as the DNS server
<edbian> FreeFull: Than I have no idea.
<dude> well ifconfig would say what MAC-ADRESS it has, and the mac says what model it is :)
<rolo_> But presumable that wouldn't stop me pinging the gateway
<klown> rolo_: doesnt list dns?
<bazhang> thiebaude, in the repos now, called shiretoko when installed
<ILMAN> i cant see hebrew on other IRC SERVER
<thiebaude> bazhang: thanks
<rolo_> klown: ifconfig doedsnt list DNS
<heatmzzr> What is the command to open a file browser as root?
<albertico> LargePrime: thanks anyway!  :)
<rolo_> on my broken one
<edbian> heatmzzr: gksu
<maxagaz_> how to use tcpdump ? each time i try it, it returns : tcpdump: no suitable device found
<dude> rolo_: oh yeah, do you have anything in /etc/resolv.conf? :)
<edbian> heatmzzr: gksu is for opening graphical apps as root.
<klown> rolo_: its difficult to test, cus im using wicd
<agruman> anyone here know what program creates the /dev/dvd symlink dynamically?
<Ti-dev> trashbarg?
<edbian> heatmzzr: "gksu nautilus" will open the file manager as root :)
<FreeFull> How do I set the default browser to Firefox 3.5? (running fluxbox, not gnome)
<gartral> maxagaz_: tcpdump eth0 (for wired) wan0 (wireless)
<trashbarg> Ti-dev: There is some guy experiencing the same problem: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=501627
<coz_> maxagaz,   http://openmaniak.com/tcpdump.php
<rolo_> dude:  resolv.conf just has a comment line "Generated by networkmanager"and nothing else
<dude> :)
<edbian> agruman: udev does :)
<heatmzzr> edbian: thanks
<danbhfive> FreeFull: try a symlink?
<edbian> heatmzzr: NP
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: cool..thanks dude, i'll check it out..
<Spad-XIII> gartral: shouldn't that be wlan0 ?
<dude> rolo_: put in  208.67.222.222 :)
<FreeFull> danbhfive: Hmm, I will have to remove firefox 3.0 but it should work
<rolo_> in resolv.conf?
<agruman> edbian: ah ok, thanks alot, now i at least know what documentation to read :)
<dude> yeah
<gartral> Spad-XIII: Ive seen both... on some systems, both works :)
<thiebaude> FreeFull: applications>system>admistration>gnome control center>preferred appllications, i dont know if you have that
<dude> rolo_: it's your dns-list
<edbian> agruman: Good luck! :)
<FreeFull> thiebaude: I said fluxbox, not gnome
<Spad-XIII> gartral: ah, i only have wlan0 and not wan0 .. and also wireless/wired networking trouble :)
<thiebaude> FreeFull: i use openbox
<dude> rolo_: oh you didn't get connection yet maybe? :) did you manage to ping your gateway?
<rolo_> dude: done
<rolo_> cant ping gatewayl, no
<gartral> I seem too have "lost" the rotation setting for my gfz card (NVidia XFX GeForce 6200)
<dude> :)
<gartral> I seem too have "lost" the rotation setting for my gfx card (NVidia XFX GeForce 6200)
<ianessex> just installed ubuntu to give it ago and im having trouble conecting wirelessly any ideas guys
<gartral> ianessex: check the restricted drivers
<coz_> maxagaz,  also run that as root  or   sudo tcpdump
<maxagaz_> gartral, i still get this same message
<klown> rolo_: add nameserver 192.168.1.254 to /etc/resolv.conf
<coz_> maxagaz,   sudo tcpdump -v
<gartral> maxagaz_: sudo tcpdump eth0/wlan0 isnt working?
<dude> oh yeah, nameserver ;)
<ianessex> hoe do i do that id the driver is restricted does that mean i cannot use my existing wireless set up to connect
<gartral> coz hee needs too specify a device, IIRC
<mobi-sheep> FreeFull: Quit breaking Firefox.
<coz_> man tcpdump
<coz_> darn
<rolo_> okay, done
<gartral> !wireless | ianessex
<ubottu> ianessex: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klown> dude: i had to pull up my /etc/resolv.conf to remember that :X
<maxagaz_> gartral, thanks :)
<FreeFull> mobi-sheep: How am I breaking it?
<rolo_> still not shjowing anything in ifconfig for DNS...
<velcroshooz> is cpu scaling broken in 2.6.28-13? running inxi or other hardware spec apps with 2.6.28-11 showed processor clocked at 1400 mhz to 2700 mhz .. now in 2.6.28-13, it just shows 1400 mhz, what gives?
<ILMAN> i want to check
<klown> try ifconfig eth0 down
<ILMAN> if i am the root
<ILMAN> !!
<klown> then up.
<mobi-sheep> FreeFull: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox*
<bazhang> !enter | ILMAN
<ubottu> ILMAN: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gevz> hi all
<mobi-sheep> FreeFull: Change the symlink for firefox.
<FreeFull> mobi-sheep: I already did  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<ILMAN> pts/1
<mobi-sheep> FreeFull: Alrigh. :>
<rolo_> done
<rolo_> no joy
<Spad-XIII> hmm.. i just installed the linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-13-generic and now i have a wired-network connection again ... go figure?
<klown> rolo_: i hate your computer :P
<mipnamic> lol
<gartral> I seem too have "lost" the rotation setting for my gfx card (NVidia XFX GeForce 6200) it used too have a section in the NVidia drivers... but now It's gone
<rolo_> same at the mo!!!
<rolo_> It was all fine for ages.
<rolo_> I dont get what could have happened.
<danbhfive> Spad-XIII: LBM has drivers in it
<klown> rolo_: can u get to your router config, and verify that your dns is 192.168.1.254
<gartral> !enter | rolo
<ubottu> rolo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rolo_> Its fine on my laptop
<rolo_> Which Im using now with jaunty
<FreeFull> mobi-sheep: The only reason I had 3.0 still installed was some problem with flash that was caused by experimental GTK libs and is fixed now
<ILMAN> when i am writing on terminal who am i it returns [mynick] pts/1 [date][time] (:0.0)
<Spad-XIII> and my wiresless works as well.. for the first time !?
<ILMAN> am i the root?
<rolo_> alas, I think I need to reboot to my windows partition.  i normally just use it for music, but I need to cram for an interview tomorrow and time is running out
<Spad-XIII> danbhfive: what do you mean? i'm still new to this stuff :) took me a while to figure out how to get the package without a network connection on the ubuntu-machine
<rolo_> I just dont get whta could have hjappened.  must have been an update.
<lomez> hi all- i installed mythubuntu on a desktop and everything is working great after some configuration and stuff, but im getting a SMART warning when i bootup. does anyone know a good disk imaging program where i can copy mythubuntu (and grub) to another HD?
<gartral> ILMAN: sudo -s if it accept your password, ou may run as root
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here familiar with ispconfig or knows where i can get help with it?
<klown> rolo_: do me one favor before u leave for good.  try to restart again
<rolo_> THanks loads for your help though you two, it's wikkid of you to help.
<rolo_> okay, doing now...
<gartral> !firefox
<tanath> "Hardware Drivers" doesn't see my video card driver.
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Baba_B00ie> does ubuntu 810 and 904 have a acpi bug ?
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<gartral> !firefox-3.5 > gartral
<ubottu> gartral, please see my private message
<tanath> i'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI to try fglrx
<danbhfive> Spad-XIII: erm, I'm just telling you whats in the package (at least as far as I know).  All drivers in ubuntu are loaded via linux modules
<tanath> but nothing shows up in "Hardware Drivers"
<edbian> Baba_B00ie: Sorry about missing your message earlier.  There is no known bug.  Is this an old computer?
<hxc__> hey! can somebody tell me, is Ubuntu 9.04 server GUI?
<lstarnes> hc: no
<mobi-sheep> hxc__: No.
<rFalk> does compiz-fusion work on xubuntu?
<edbian> hxc__: No
<bazhang> tanath, you have the radeonhd card?
<tanath> i'm having insane graphical glitches
<lstarnes> hc: sorry, wrong nick
<hxc__> ok, thats sad
<edbian> hxc__: But you can install the OS and add a GUI
<hxc__> o
<tanath> bazhang, ati radeon 9800se
<hxc__> how can i add?
<bazhang> tanath, is that radeonhd?
<lstarnes> hxc__: in most cases, you shouldn't use a GUI on a server for performance reasons
<hxc__> what way i need to look?
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, that's ok, and no. it's a dual core amd 64. to help ya better, it's hp dv6000 series
<Spad-XIII> danbhfive: ok .. it's just weird that my wifi works all of a sudden .. i've been trying to get this to work for about a week .. installing the backports-modules seems to have done the trick
<tanath> bazhang, i don't think so
<dude> rolo_: for the fun of it just do a 'lshw | less' and then type /eth0 and press enter
<mobi-sheep> hxc__: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<lstarnes> hxc__: all packages available for the desktop edition are also available on the server edition
<dude> rolo_: if you're still in linux
<bazhang> tanath, if not then the non-proprietary driver is the only viable option for Jaunty
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: ubuntu-desktop might be a little heavy for a server
<trashbarg> why would someone want to use ubuntu as a server?
<tanath> bazhang, there are _no_ visible options
<dude> rolo_: just to check that the card hasn't change or something
<velcroshooz> is cpu scaling broken in 2.6.28-13? running inxi or other hardware spec apps with 2.6.28-11 showed processor clocked at 1400 mhz to 2700 mhz .. now in 2.6.28-13, it just shows 1400 mhz, what gives?
<bazhang> tanath, in hardware drivers?
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<tanath> bazhang, yes
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: according to the link you sent, it's something to do with xorg. I use Jaunty Jackelope which in turn uses xorg 1.6...required is 1.5. The dude with the prob seemed to have enabled "dri2" at compilation. To make a long story short, do I have to rebuild my xorg server??
<danbhfive> Spad-XIII: oh yeah, and I think its better to say that it contains updated drivers, so you may have gotten an update that had a key bug fix or something
<rolo_> dude: okay done that...
<maxd> hello guild :>
<mobi-sheep> lstarnes: Err. We should opt to tell him to use different kernels.
<edbian> Baba_B00ie: Perhaps there is a bug.  What exactly is the error again?  Remind me of your situation.  I saw that the "acpi=off" option didn't work.
<dude> rolo_: was the card correct?
<rolo_> dude:  logical name: eth0.
<rolo_> dude: looks like it
<tanath> bazhang, but since i can barely read here due to the graphical glitches on my screen, i need to try fglrx
<mipnamic> hi folk, I'm trying to recovery deleted files from an external 400gb hard disk [fs: ext3], I tried to use "testdisk" and I can see my files but I don't know "how to get them back"... suggestions?
<Baba_B00ie> edbian, ok to private msg ?
<Klowny> ok well i tried ubuntu on my mom's computer, it's just as slow as windows, i think something is up with her hardware, her hardware is better than mine but her machine makes a loud buzzing noise
<edbian> Baba_B00ie: Absolutely
<rolo_> netstat -r is blank again since reboot.
<rolo_> I gotta call it a day now.  Thanks for your help chaps.
<klown> good luck rolo_
<dude> rolo_: yeah, networkmanager doesn't fix it somehow
<Spad-XIII> danbhfive: sounds fun .. i'm just glad that it finally works :) reading almost hundreds of old forum posts (2005 - 2007) didn't help .. reading some pages on http://wireless.kernel.org got me further .. hehe, how ironic
<edbian> mipnamic: try reading "man testdisk" :)
<lensyap1011> Whoops I mounted something multiple times... does that matter?
<rolo_> anyway I can apply the updates without a network connection?
<dude> rolo_: check over the syslog next time, see if anything wierd pops out
<Klowny> woah klown lol
<Klowny> thought i was the only one that used the name klown on the net lol
<klown> klowny:  no, not at all, theres tons.
<Spad-XIII> might be a nice additional !command perhaps? !wireless .. try installing the linux-backports-modules-jaunty ..
<Klowny> go figure lol
<dude> rolo_: the command 'sudo tail -f /var/log/*' is kinda good for debugging
<Klowny> anyone use frostwire on ubuntu?
<dude> rolo_: yeah it's possible , just do apt-get upgrade, then copy that list, download the packages and install them
<Klowny> my sister uses it so i need to get it working correctly
<rolo_> thanks
<fjordlord_> hello how do i choose a file to open automatically with a specific program?
<maxd> hwo do i access the squid-cgi interface ? :)
<tanath> bazhang, i take it there should be something there?
<dude> rolo_: just use a usb-stick, copying the text-file with packages, downloading them with apt-get on the other comp, then you could use nautilus to install them later on
<danbhfive> !frostwire > Klowny
<ubottu> Klowny, please see my private message
<trashbarg> Ti-dev: If you dont get a packages with the options you want enabled, you have to compile it by yourself
<gartral> !bash > ILMAN
<ubottu> ILMAN, please see my private message
<klown> the one thing thats bothering me about that problem, is you dont normally see a gateway ending in .254
<dude> rolo_: think it's apt-get download <packages>
<lensyap1011> lo loh well i umounted it now... hopefully my data will be fine. it's not that important anyway
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here familiar with ispconfig or knows where i can get help with it?
<bazhang> tanath, for the fglrx? you can try it, but from all accounts unless you have the radeonhd it will be very problematic at best
<klown> normally it starts at the beginning of the iptable.
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, ifconfig? what is ispconfig
<tanath> bazhang, things are very problematic right now >.<
<fjordlord_> for example i want AUDICIOUS for mp3s now it opens with Movie Player per automatique
<Klowny> thanks for that dan but that doesn't help me, already been to that lol
<trashbarg> Ti-dev: How do you come to compiling the module?
<tanath> bazhang, my screen is fuzzy
<bazhang> tanath, true, but the open sources one is less problematic at this point
<tanath> bazhang, and text quickly becomes unreadable
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: http://www.ispconfig.org/index.htm
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: yeah, I think I got it...I think I missed an option for "./configure"..I'll try it now..thanks..I'm following this guide: http://www.mesa3d.org/autoconf.html
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, what are you trying to do
<danbhfive> Klowny: are you using the sun-java?
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: I'm sorry, didn't quite get you?
<Klowny> yes frostwire runs just fine
<bazhang> fjordlord_, in gnome?
<fjordlord_> bazhang, yes
<klown> rolo_: if u have free time later, verify your ip, and gateway.  and make the necessary changes to /etc/resolv.conf
<Klowny> but when i pick the saved folder, i want it to be the music folder that comes on ubuntu but it keeps saying unable to
<dude> rolo_: well it wasn't that easy :) apt-get -d install <packages>, the will end up in /var/apt/cache i think
<bazhang> fjordlord_, system preferences preferred applications can set it?
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<neosupport> hola chantas
<trashbarg> Ti-dev, you dont want to compile it for no reason. Maybe there is an easier way to solve you problem?
<bazhang> neosupport, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<fjordlord_> bazhang, doesnt work happens nothing althogh its in there
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: I ahve compiled it succesfully but i cant login from browser says connection refused or there might be a problem with the network, second time compiling while following instructions from their homesite
<rolo_> klown/dude: thanks - I will pick this up later.  Not going back to Windows as I got everything just right on Ubuntu.  Just very frustrating for it to suddenly break, and really badly timed in that I need my machine badly today.  Hope I can fix it.
<fjordlord_> maybe need reboot
<PSPUbuntu> im having trouble with qpsp manager found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<PSPUbuntu> i cant get it to compie the program
<klown> rolo_: I understand, if you still have the problem tomorrow, we will continue :)
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: not really, I'm trying to get 3D accel for the infamous mach64...no other way it seems...I used a different fix once. It worked but was for an older v. of ubuntu so it wasn't really successfull...
<bazhang> fjordlord_, right click mp3 file choose properties open with choose audacious
<PSPUbuntu> any 1 who could help me?
<Klowny> "Invalid folder for saving files. Please use another folder or revert to the default." and this is just the regular music folder that comes with ubuntu fresh install
<fjordlord_> ahhhhhhh
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<edbian> Klowny: What program?
<fjordlord_> thanks alot bazhang !
<Klowny> frostwire edbian
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, what does ispconfig do? ie what is your end goal here
<edbian> Klowny: Have you tried other folders
<Klowny> trying to make it so it downloads musci straight to my music folder so i don't have to copy from it's default to my music folder
<Klowny> hmm edbian just the default let me try a different one here
<edbian> Klowny: Ok let me know
<Uqbar> I've just installed libprojectm2 and libvisual-projectm. now how do I use it?
<Klowny> ok just tried Music, documents, and pictures edbian all say the same thing
<Klowny> unable to save there yet i can copy and paste files there
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<Acorn> how can I get my wireless network card working in ubuntu?
<edbian> Klowny: Yeah.  You could let frostwire have it's way and just create a soft symlink. Do you know what that is? (or how to make one?)
<c_nick> hi
<Klowny> lol edbian no man
<frostburn> Klowny, what program are you running that can't write to that folder? it sounds like a permissions issue
<Klowny> i just need this fixed for my sister because all she does is music and i don't want her mad at me for deleting windows lol
<Klowny> frostwire frostburn
<edbian> Klowny: This will work :) Ok tell frostwire it can use the folder it wants.
<Klowny> ok i just told it out loud that edbian
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: i want my server to be setup with it, supposed to make life easier controlling sites, changing file on apache/sql etc one of those all purpose application
<Klowny> i'm a noob lol
<edbian> Klowny: :P
<frostburn> Klowny, can you run it in a terminal and output any errors it might display?
<Klowny> sure if i knew how frost
<mabus> how can I use NetworkManager on the command line?
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, not sure about 3rd party sites/apps; may be consider something from the repos for that
<neosupport> dice chespi que estan todas impriendo
<bazhang> neosupport, English here #ubuntu-es for espanol
<liveCD> hi,  how can i edit sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    using  live CD
<SuspectZero> whts a good defragmenter for ntfs file systems that i can run in ubuntu?
<neosupport> #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> SuspectZero, do it from windows
<bazhang> neosupport, /join #ubuntu-es
<SuspectZero> bazhang, cant i do it from ubuntu?
<frostburn> Klowny, open a terminal, applications > accessories > terminal     then type frostwire
<edbian> Klowny: What is the name the folder that frostwire accepts?
<danbhfive> SuspectZero: all windows defragers require windows
<Acorn> what steps can I take to get my wireless network card working?
<SuspectZero> danbhfive, ah kk. thanks
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<Klowny> um /home/bobby/FrostWire/Saved is accepted for saving in frostwire no others that i can find
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, i would but i already spent plenty of time on this do want to fix it so I can test it as well
<liveCD> pls help.  hi,  how can i edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst    using  live CD
<th0r> liveCD: you can't
<liveCD> really
<Klowny> btw it didn't give me any errors in the terminal though it gave that error inside frostwire
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<edbian> Klowny: Ok go to that folder in nautilus.  Right click on it and hit "make link"
<liveCD> i changed it and now i cannot boot  ubuntu
<th0r> liveCD: you need to have linux installed on a hard drive to edit menu.lst
<Klowny> wait edbian what will that do? lol
<edbian> Klowny: It will make a symlink.  Similar to a "shortcut" in windows
<liveCD> th0r:  i have had already linux installed.  i just changed menu.lst  and now  i wanna edit it again with livecd
<shivek> How can I reconfigure my dyndns host using terminal
<Klowny> edbian ok i did that
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<switch10_> liveCD:  do you mean you have an install and you are using the live cd to change it?
<edbian> Klowny: Now place that folder in /music (the link not the original)
<liveCD> switch10_:  exactly
<Klowny> ok i did
<trashbarg> Ti-dev, sorry, i cant help you with that, but you should ask at #xorg. Comiling the server isnt a good idea, imo ubuntu is not the best system if you are about building your own binaries. But you could give it a try ;)
<mabus> k so how do I use NetworkManager on the command line guise?
<edbian> Now if you place a file in /home/bobby/frostwire/saved a shortcut to that file will show up in /home/bobby/music.
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: hey I think I got it...I missed out some additional operators to include with "./configure" especially, "--with-driver=dri"
<switch10_> liveCD  boot the live cd, mount your drive, and you're good to go
<switch10_> hard drive
<Klowny> that doesn't help me edbian because my sister burns music
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: hehe yeah, but the xorg dudes are rather rude..
<Klowny> and she will have everything messed up lol
<edbian> Klowny: Frostwire is used to download music
<Klowny> yes i know
<Ti-dev> at least one or two of those tin's were..
<edbian> Klowny: Maybe I don't understand your problem well enough.  Please explain
<velcroshooz> is cpu scaling broken in 2.6.28-13? running inxi or other hardware spec apps with 2.6.28-11 showed processor clocked at 1400 mhz to 2700 mhz .. now in 2.6.28-13, it just shows 1400 mhz, what gives?
<Klowny> perhaps a screenshot would be better edbian?
<liveCD> switch10_:   but when i tyeeped this to terminal    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    it shows just a blank page
<edbian> Klowny: Maybe. Send me one :)
<RocketLauncher> when i try to drag a window to  my other screen... it doesn['t drag all the way.. the left side of that window stays on my other screen and i can't drag it any further.. Help.
<edbian> RocketLauncher: Are you using compiz?
<RocketLauncher> edbian nope
<RocketLauncher> edbian well i don't think...
<C-S-B> velcroshooz: i think theres a module you may have to load..
<edbian> RocketLauncher: Then you can't drag windows onto other workspaces
<linuxguy2009> Is there any apps in the repos that can record or download streaming video from places like hulu.com etc?
<RocketLauncher> edbian i mean dual screening
<C-S-B> velcroshooz: i had trouble before, but i ended up compiling my own kernel...
<edbian> RocketLauncher: Oohh!!  Then I have no idea lol.  Never set up a dual screen :(
<liveCD> so how can i be super user  with live cd
<RocketLauncher> awww
<RocketLauncher> :(
<switch10_> liveCD:  because you are trying to access the boot list from the cd.  you need to change the directory to your hard disk with the installation on it
<Spad-XIII> is there a way to have tasque start up automatically and minimized ? i have the first step covered (via system -> prefs -> startup applications)
<linuxguy2009> liveCD: with livecd you are super user.
<Klowny> trying to send it to you edbian
<velcroshooz> C-S-B: that would be extremely annoying, as cpu scaling worked out of the box in -11
<Klowny> says waiting for transfer to begin
<joel1> liveCD: you have to cd into your hard drive
<liveCD> switch10_:   please  say me how can i change directory then
<edbian> Klowny: I see it.  Mine says "starting..."
<switch10_> cd= change directory
<Klowny> odd let me just upload it to flickr lol
<Ti-dev> velcroshooz: what version of ubuntu are you using? you *could* try a newer kernel?
<edbian> ok
<Ti-dev> you get em in *.deb format
<C-S-B> velcroshooz: im not he be all and end of all of cpu scaling knowledge, have you tried to see if the cpu-scaler applet works?
<edbian> Klowny: Still at 0% for me.  It's probably my network (I'm at work).
<switch10_> liveCD  you cant just do it from the gui?
<shivek> I have converted my pc into a web server. Now how to add files and all ?
<om26er> how to calculate the write speed of a drive can any1 help me with that
<velcroshooz> Ti-dev: 9.04, this is the new kernel im having problems with. newest in synaptic i should say.
<switch10_> it will be easier for you
<Spad-XIII> hmm.. i should read slower .. minimized -> hide/hidden.. starting up with --quiet makes it hidden at startup ..
<Ti-dev> velcroshooz, you mean 2.6.28-13-generic?
<velcroshooz> Ti-dev: correct
<liveCD> switch10_:   in file system i enter the folder boot  and  then i cannot find any folder  named  grub
<Ti-dev> you *can* try, 2.6.30 :D
<om26er> !write
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write
<Out_Cold> Acorn, did you fix your wifi?
<om26er> !speed
<edbian> liveCD: Do you know how to mount a partition or what a partition is?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed
<om26er> !disk
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<velcroshooz> Ti-dev: yeah im going to have to compile it from scratch though arent I? I mean its within my knowledge but man all that just to get cpu scaling back when 2.6.28-11 is was running fine? ugh
<om26er> plz tell me how to test the write speed of a drive
<liveCD> edbian:  yes but what is the connection
<switch10_> liveCD  cd into /boot then type "ls"
<switch10_> on your hard drive
<Out_Cold> off-topic but funny as heck... http://xkcd.com/149/
<Ti-dev> velcroshooz: no I mean the debian one
<dust_t> hello i want to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 but / dir needs to have 2GB free space. How do I make free space in / ?
<velcroshooz> Ti-dev: hows that? adding a debian repo?
<Ti-dev> you just install it by typing, "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" after navigating to the dir you downloaded
<switch10_> liveCD  ls = list
<genii> !info bonnie++ | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03uc+nmu1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 124 kB
<RocketLauncher> SOMEONE SAYS the reason a window doesn't drag all the way to the other screen (it gets stuck and doesn't go any further), is because of my window manager. Is this true? I'm running Jaunty, I just got xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd, my card is an ATI HD4670
<Ti-dev> gimme a sec I'll give you the links to download?
<edbian> liveCD: you are looking at the filesystem on the CD.  You have to mount the filesystem on the harddrive to change it :)
<switch10_> it will list everything in the directory
<h0dges> hi, how do i alter the number of increments in the brightness popup in gnome?
<switch10_> liveCD  just boot into the gui????  it will be way easier for you
<liveCD> edbian:  's filesystem in computer folder  belong to livecd
<RocketLauncher> help my superduper is broken
<Ti-dev> I use "axel", it's a high speed downloader..."axel -a -n 10 <url>" is the syntax I use...(-a, easier to understand output, -n, number of connections, 10 will divide one file to 10 parts, hence a faster download)
<RocketLauncher> SOMEONE SAYS the reason a window doesn't drag all the way to the other screen (it gets stuck and doesn't go any further), is because of my window manager. Is this true? I'm running Jaunty, I just got xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd, my card is an ATI HD4670
<edbian> liveCD: If you're running of the liveCD then yes
<Ti-dev> you can install that through the repos, "sudo apt-get install axel"
<liveCD> edbian:   how can i reach my real menu.lst  :D
<CoolShorts> Hi all, I'm having a graphical problem with dual screen:  http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5526/visualdualerror.png
<CoolShorts> I'm using compiz effects and the wallpaper just 'ends' there
<CoolShorts> really odd
<edbian> liveCD: in a terminal type "fdisk -l" to list all of the partitions available
<liveCD> switch10_:   in gui  how can i reach my real  menu.lst
<deeflex> Hi! I wish to have two keyboard layouts, but the problem is that my alt-gr key stops working after adding the second one in 'keyboard layots'.
<ltcabral> how to i change owner of a directory and everything inside it?
<mezquitale> how do you @#$! record yourself using your laptop????  I can hear myself on the mic but I can't record myself
<switch10_> liveCD  mount the hard drive, then use nautilis to find it
<th0r> ltcabral: chown -R
<switch10_> easy
<ltcabral> th0r: thanks
<switch10_> liveCD  the hard drive might even mount itself, i cant remember
<Ti-dev> velcroshooz: here are the url's...note that these are three different packages... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630_2.6.30-020630_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb
<liveCD> switch10_:  ok perfect, i found it  and  do it   but  it says  You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file
<RocketLauncher> When I DRAG a WINDOW to my OTHER SCREEN, the left side of that window gets stuck, doesn't move any further to my other screen.. I really want this to work. Someone told me it was my WM, which is Gnome. Is this true?
<kmh27> how do I clean my ext3 devices that apparently are 'unclean' after a power failure?  I'm trying fsck /dev/sda4 but get a 'no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda4/ message and info about superblock
<switch10_> sudo
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: ok my first prob was with "make linux-dri-x86" now it's the "make" command that follows "./configure"
<CoolShorts> Anyone?
<liveCD> switch10_:  but  you said im super user with live cd
<liveCD> switch10_:   why cannot i have the permission to change it
<Spad-XIII> liveCD: you kind of are, there's just no sudo password
<h0dges> <repost> how do i alter the number of increments in the brightness popup in gnome?
<Spad-XIII> liveCD: when using the live-cd that is
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, why are you building??
<RocketLauncher> When I DRAG a WINDOW to my OTHER SCREEN, the left side of that window gets stuck, doesn't move any further to my other screen.. I really want this to work.
<switch10_> liveCD not if you're changing it on an install
<liveCD> Spad-XIII:   i mounted my  hard dive and then found the  file  menu.lst   but  i cannot save it
<Spliffster> hi all. i just got a dbus update in jaunty and now my desktop turned into a door stopper. dbus permission problems for network-admin, colume control, user manager (gnome) and probably more. all related to dbus permission problems. any hints how to fix this ?
<bazhang> RocketLauncher, are you using compiz? you have dual screens set up?
<switch10_> just do sudo dude
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: now why does everyone ask this Q??? coz I want my blasted mach64 card to work?? :D
<liveCD> switch10_:   im in gui  mode now
<Spad-XIII> liveCD: use sudo to edit it .. should work, like switch10_ says
<RocketLauncher> bazhang i have dual screen set up. i dont think i'm using compzi, how do i find out
<om26er> can any1 tell me about eeebuntu ? does it install all the applications of the ubuntu
<kmh27> is there a better forum for help with system administration?  I messed up my file system and raid config
<bobbyd> hi
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, well what's your make problem?
<scampbell> RocketLauncher:  nvidia card?  r u using separate X screens or twin view. separate X will not allow you to drag accross.
<bazhang> om26er, you have an eeepc?
<switch10_> liveCD  sudo nautilus
<switch10_> then find it
<switch10_> again
<dude> switch10_: don't sudo me! :)
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, it also helps when someone is trying to help you when they know what you are trying to do
<RocketLauncher> scampbell ati. i dont know what im using, i just went into display settings to do it.
<switch10_> haha
<bazhang> RocketLauncher, set appearances-->visual effects to none
<Spliffster> who has experienced problems with the lates dbus update ?
<bobbyd> does anyone know of an application nthat has the same tagging abilities as f-spot, but will efficiently deal with many thousands of images?
<RocketLauncher> bazhang oh then it's off.
<genii> switch10_: Don't recommend people to use sudo with graphical apps please
<bdesham> hello all... any idea when firefox 3.5 will become the "main" firefox package under ubuntu?
<bobbyd> I've found the file import is incredibly slow with f-spot
<scampbell> RocketLauncher:  K, just offered the one I knew about :)
<gartral> Spliffster: like what?
<bazhang> bdesham, in the next release
<liveCD> can i do  sudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Spliffster> genii: sudo is better in gnome if /etc/sudoers is setup propper. gksu will not tolerate rules in /etc/sudoers ... just for the record
<switch10_> liveCD  yup
<Spad-XIII> liveCD:yes
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: :D yeah, well I'm trying to build mesa and I get an error at the end after make. The errors are kinda long, private message?
<Out_Cold> liveCD, gksu no sudo
<sseiersen> um
<liveCD> ok :D
<bazhang> liveCD, no
<bastidrazor> liveCD, gksudo instead of sudo
<gartral> !firefox-3.5 | bdesham
<ubottu> bdesham: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mabus> how can I configure networkmanager from the commandline? it resets my wireless connection I configure manually due to my monitor recently breaking. alternatively, how can I stop networkmanager and then redhcp eth0 in one command soas not to lose connectivity and therefore ways of actually entering commands?
<bazhang> switch10_, gksudo
<sseiersen> Does Ubuntu 9.04 support dual processors?
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, pastebin.com please
<sseiersen> Cause both of mine aint showing up
<Spliffster> mabus: check /etc/network/interfaces instead
<bazhang> sseiersen, of course it does
<Ti-dev> oh, ok..
<bastidrazor> !gksudo > Spliffster
<ubottu> Spliffster, please see my private message
<bdesham> bazhang: you mean the next major release of ubuntu?  thanks.  (I'm a relative newbie with linux package management)
<sseiersen> hmm
<Spliffster> mabus: this is one of the files network manager manages
<genii> Spliffster: With the default setup, gksu is recommended
<bobbyd> sseiersen: where are you looking? have you done cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Spad-XIII> !gksudo > Spad-XIII
<CoolShorts> Hi all, I'm having a graphical problem with dual screen:  http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5526/visualdualerror.png
<ubottu> Spad-XIII, please see my private message
<bazhang> bdesham, it is available now, called shiretoko when you install it
<sseiersen> How do I see their status? Cause in System Monitor I only see one
<cmcasper> boas, alguem me sabe dizer como posso criar passwords no webmin para os users ?
<sseiersen> bobbyd, No I haven't
<sseiersen> I will try that
<liveCD> OK I DID IT :D   thank you everyone
<bazhang> sseiersen, what kernel?
<velcroshooz> is cpu scaling broken in 2.6.28-13? running inxi or other hardware spec apps with 2.6.28-11 showed processor clocked at 1400 mhz to 2700 mhz .. now in 2.6.28-13, it just shows 1400 mhz, what gives?
<mfm> hi
<bdesham> bazhang: I saw that, I was wondering when 3.5 would become the "default", branded version of firefox
<bdesham> bazhang: thanks for the info
<cmcasper> Anyone know how I can put passwords in users using webmin ?
<bobbyd> sseiersen: I see one line in the graph per core I've got, if you can see them all under /proc/cpuinfo then they're all there
<mfm> can you give me program msnger for gos
<gartral> bdesham: in short, wait for Karmin Koala
<sseiersen> 2.6.28-13-server
<gartral> Karmic*
<RocketLauncher> so i dont have compiz running. what else could be the problem?
<dAnon> is there any possible way of getting decent flash player performance on Ubuntu?
<bdesham> gartral: gotcha.  thanks!
<mfm> can you give me program msnger for gos
<fwaokda> anyone know how I can "boost" my sound in ubuntu jaunty? It comes out just a little lower than windows did...
<Spliffster> hey folk s... the last debus updated fsck'ed on my system. permission problems all over the place. any fix known ?
<bobbyd> jAnon: flash player 10 works well for me, I think it's maybe still in beta
<bazhang> mfm, Gos?
<Spliffster> *dbus
<bobbyd> dAnon: tat was for you :)
<gartral> dAnon: yea, run your web broser with -j 2 flag and only on a dual-core machine
<dakarn> install flash-nonfree instead of adobe-flashplayer
<mfm> gos (windows google)\
<sseiersen> :O
<sseiersen> Only one shows
<bazhang> mfm, what is gos
<sseiersen> And there's two in the server
<dAnon> fwaokda: just buy a decent sound card, it's not expensive
<switch10_> fwaokda:  right click on the sound thing in the top right, open volume controls
<sebsebseb> hi
<fwaokda> dAnon, tsk tsk tsk
<mfm> http://www.thinkgos.com/index.html
<fwaokda> switch10_, thanks the "front" settings were a little low works perfect now! ;)
<mfm> http://www.thinkgos.com/index.html
<switch10_> fwaokda  sure thing
<bazhang> mfm, that is not supported here; find their channel or forums for support
<dAnon> fwaokda sound blaster live is an awesome sound card and it's very cheap integrated sound is worthless
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.com/m25c37b59
<AJC_Z0> Running compiz on 9.04. When I lower the resolution of my display (from 1920x1080 to 1280x800) with System > Display, the windows which were too big to fit (e.g. Firefox, Thunderbird, acroread) seem to have disappeared from my display, even when I change the resolution back. It makes no difference if they were minimised first. How do I get them back?
<switch10_> dAnon  for some people integrated sound is fine.  including me
<fwaokda> dAnon, well i guess that's up to opinion (the integrated sound being worthless, that is) because integrated sound is fine for me
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, did your ./configure come out clean?
<velcroshooz> Can anyone confirm, or deny cpu scaling working in 2.6.28-13 from the repos?
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, i would like to see your ./configure pastebinn please
<dAnon> integrated sound is worthless, period ;) It's always quiet, and always has poor quality
<RocketLauncher> whenever i drag a window to my other screen, it doesn't drag all the way...... so i dont have compiz running. what else could be the problem?
<iPoRn> i have a problem for quite some time now, i can't use teamspeak because when i speak, the other people, can't hear me...but i can hear them, i've tried with pulseaudio, and alsa...what could be wrong? besides me ;x
<fwaokda> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<devil> i am using usb to boot ubuntu...system restarts exactly 4 times before a successful boot
<gartral> devil:
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: yup, it did... http://pastebin.com/d3f94cd12
<devil> gartral:yes?
<RocketLauncher> whenever i drag a window to my other screen, it doesn't drag all the way...... so i dont have compiz running. what else could be the problem?
<gartral> devil: does it exhibit this behavior when booting from other media? (LiveCds, internal disk)
<devil> gartral: yes using live cd it does exactly the same.
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: could it be the "--with-drivers" operator?
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, first problem "configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-drivers"
<h0dges> hi, how do i alter the number of increments in the brightness popup in gnome?
<Ti-dev> :D
<Ti-dev> Jinx :D
<Ti-dev> k I'll try again without it?
<gartral> devil: do you have another computer handy to chat from?
<devil> gartral: yes  i am chatting from anothr system
<RocketLauncher> whenever i drag a window to my other screen, it doesn't drag all the way...... so i dont have compiz running. what else could be the problem?
<gartral> devil: ok, im going too pm you, this is a hardware problem, and outside the scope of #ubuntu
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, where are your instructions for this?
<Ti-dev> you mean the guide I'm following?
<mabo> ciao
<Out_Cold> yes Ti-dev
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: http://www.mesa3d.org/install.html and http://www.mesa3d.org/autoconf.html for more info on the operators for ./configure and stuff
<mazda01> i installed phpmyadmin in jaunty and created the symlink to /var/www/ but when I use firefox and type in localhost/phpmyadmin it asks about either opening or saving a phtml file. here's the screenshot. http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2nrk.png
<Spliffster> san someone give me a pointer how to reset dbus to it's initial configuration?
<ttye0> Does anyone know of a way, with one command-line command, to get the number of new e-mails via alpine?
<RocketLauncher> whenever i drag a window to my other screen, it doesn't drag all the way...... so i dont have compiz running. what else could be the problem?
<grawity> ttye0: alpine -i might be useful
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, try just running ./configure
<grawity> ttye0: are you using /var/mail, or a maildir, or IMAP?
<Out_Cold> see if you get errors then
<ttye0> grawity: IMAP
<slothish> RocketLauncher: check your display settings
<ttye0> I'm trying to make a awesomewm widget that will display this information
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: when I do that, "make" works but i get the same errors at "make linux-dri-x86"
<ttye0> *an
<Spliffster> ttye0: it might be simple to query an imap server with netcat or telnet
<grawity> ttye0: you could use another IMAP client.
<RocketLauncher> slothish check it for what? should i have edited a config file like it suggested
<ttye0> grawity: Hm
<slothish> RocketLauncher:  yes, check the xorg config file
<slothish> does it work without compiz?
 * grawity wants to try writing a mail checker in Python after he noms his food.
<ttye0> Thanks for your advice :)
<Leon_Nardella> Anybody recommends a maintained GTK irc client?
<trashbarg> Ti-dev: seems to be --with-dri-drivers instead of --with-drivers
<grawity> Leon_Nardella: Xchat?
<Spliffster> ttye0: netcat is what you are looking for if you want some ways to check the state of an imap mailbox.
<Leon_Nardella> Graviton,
<Leon_Nardella> grawity, maintained?
<grawity> No idea. I use irssi. (That's a command-line one though)
<ttye0> Spliffster: I'll see if I can pull it off that way. I've never tried to use nc like that
<Ti-dev> trashbarg: oh hi :D, I'm sorry I'm not quite getting what you mean..
<RocketLauncher> slothish http://codepad.org/r2lqVKJ5 I used a CODE pastebin by mistake but it still showed up..
<AncientSocrates> hello i would like to ask, if ubuntu live cd, and live cds of linux in general. load anything on the pc's hdd, or they just run using ram?
<Leon_Nardella> grawity, I'll probably switch to irssi myself. :\
<Spliffster> Leon_Nardella: xchat is quiet nice. if you are sitting here ally day irssi is more pwoerfull though
<slothish> AncientSocrates:  it runs entirely from RMA
<slothish> RAM
<AncientSocrates> ok thanks
<Spad-XIII> AncientSocrates: live-cd's don't make any changes to your harddrives, unless you want them to
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, try ./configure with --with-dri-drivers yourdriverhere
<AncientSocrates> just wanted to make sure
<AncientSocrates> thanks
<Spliffster> ttye0: good luck ... unless you must not use TLS it should be a piece of cake i guess
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: oh, okay.
<Leon_Nardella> Spliffster, I just don't feel comfortable using abandoned stuff when there're other choices.
<ttye0> Spliffster: my netcat experience in that aspect is nada ;p
<Spliffster> Leon_Nardella: it seems to work pretty well. you might try pidgin with irc, but its a horibly limited irc lcient (but maintained and GTK+)
<ttye0> Spliffster: ssl and all
<Spliffster> oh
<bruenig> Leon_Nardella: irssi is the pro choice. Might as well.
<Leon_Nardella> Spliffster, Yeah.. I've tried Pidgin already, but it lacks a lot of stuff you need on irc.
<RocketLauncher> slothish here's a xorg paste from a better pastebin http://pastebin.com/dddaed41 i dont think the last one worked
<slothish> RocketLauncher:  I'm sorry, I can't take a look at the config file now.  But, perhaps someone else can take a look at it for you.
<RocketLauncher> oh
<Spliffster> ttye0: i have never tried that ... you might be able to connect to IMAPS with nc but it probybly won't be worth the hassle. maybe you might use your scripting language of your choice ... python, perl, etc.
<slothish> RocketLauncher:  Sorry, I'm going out in 10 mins, so I'm winding things up now.
<RocketLauncher> ok
<Spliffster> Leon_Nardella: on the other hand, xchat hast it all and works fine (is also quiet nicely integrated into the desktop [tray]) ... why would one not want to use it ?
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: what do you think about "--with-x"? I'm not sure about that one though I put it..
<Spad-XIII> is there a nice and easy way to configure/check those special laptop keys? the keys combined with an FN-key
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, try with
<Spad-XIII> besides the default working volume/brightness controls
<twig11> I'm looking at directions for setting  up a wireless card here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo and I see that they say to list the WEP key as 0-F instead of 0-9. I entered mine as 0-9 and I've had a lot of trouble with it. Could that be part of the problem?
<mabo> ciao
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: okeydokey
<mabo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<RocketLauncher> Could anyone else help me with my problem? Windows don't drag all the way onto my other screen.. Here's a pastebin of xorg    http://pastebin.com/dddaed41
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, can't break a package that hasn't been built..
<fwaokda> anyone else's mouse cursor "jitter" at random times?
<Ti-dev> :D ahuh
<twig11> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fwaokda> ?
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: okay, configure worked and "DRI drivers:     mach64"
<switch10_> fwaokda  is it a wireless mouse?
<fwaokda> switch10_, yerp
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, try make now
<mazda01> i installed phpmyadmin in jaunty and created the symlink to /var/www/ but when I use firefox and type in localhost/phpmyadmin it asks about either opening or saving a phtml file. here's the screenshot. http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2nrk.png
<Ti-dev> compliance :D
<switch10_> fwaokda  my bluetooth mouse does a little, but not my logitech
<mazda01> anyone else use phpmyadmin in jaunty and got it working?
<Spliffster> some questions answered, may I ask myself now? My dbus just foobar'ed on me and i want to reset it to factory settings. sudo dpkg-reconfigure dbus didn't hel, any suggestions ?
<fwaokda> mine's a microsoft keyboard/mouse wireless combo... conspiracy? ;)
<switch10_> fwaokda   I bet
<Spad-XIII> mazda01: i tried it myself as well .. didn't get it working so far.. was fighting the network-connection problems first
<Spliffster> awww fsck it ... i am going to #debian
<twig11> Is it important to enter a WEP key as 0-F instead of 0-9 when setting up a wireless card? Here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo  they state that it's necessary to enter the key as 0-F but I'm not even sure how to do that?
<twig11> how to do that.
<dcherniv> twig11: dont use WEP
<dakarn> !wap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap
<dakarn> or wpa
<dakarn> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> !wep
<twig11> dcherniv: not my choice, I'm not the network admin
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Spad-XIII> twig11: i have no idea .. i'm using wpa instead of wep .. why do you use wep ?
<Pici> twig11: I believe it just means that you can use hex values, you aren't limited to just 0-9
<RocketLauncher> Could anyone else help me with my problem? Windows don't drag all the way onto my other screen.. Here's a pastebin of xorg    http://pastebin.com/dddaed41
<dcherniv> twig11: in case of WEP, 9 and F are different numbers
<dcherniv> twig11: 9 is 9 in decimal F is 15 in decimal
<twig11> Pici: dakarn: Please. I just posted a link to the place your sending me. I'm asking a question concerning their instructions.
<dakarn> we recommended you use WPA instead of WEP
<mazda01> Spad-XIII, it seems like jaunty has been a real regression!! there are so many problems! I can't even burn audio cd's from mp3's in Brasero!! Thats bogus. WHy would they include something that doesn't even work?
<Pici> twig11: See my response afterwards.
<dcherniv> twig11: and yes WEP keys are usually entered using HEX so 0-F is the right way
<dakarn> and you can use any string you want
<dcherniv> twig11: unless you're entering a wep passphrase
<twig11> Pici: Thanks
<Spad-XIII> dakarn: hehe, i haven't tried that at all .. ubuntu isn't on my main system (need games... :P )
<RocketLauncher> Could anyone else help me with my problem? Windows don't drag all the way onto my other screen.. Here's a pastebin of xorg    http://pastebin.com/dddaed41
<Spad-XIII> hmm, wrong person to reply to :P
<dakarn> Spad-XIII: you can't play games on linux?
<Spad-XIII> mazda01: hehe, i haven't tried burning cd's at all .. ubuntu isn't on my main system (need games... :P )
<twig11> dcherniv: no, I don't think so. it's a ten-digit key. How do you enter the key using hex?
<Spad-XIII> dakarn: sure can .. but it's alot easier to install and play games on windows
<dakarn> Spad-XIII: just curious. and i'm not trying to start an OS war, but what game(s)?
<linduxed> if ive got music in /home/linduxed/music and ive got a user (other than linduxed) and I make a symlink to the music folder called /public/music (for instance), how do i make the contents of the symlink viewable for the other user?
<trashbarg> linduxed, chmod(1)
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: no go...:'(
<dakarn> linduxed: a better way would be to put all music in /usr/share/*** and then symlink it :)
<linduxed> trashbarg: yes but chmod what
<Spad-XIII> dakarn: steam games (hl2, tf2, etc), anno 1404, wow, things like that .. i'm starting to use ubuntu as my work os .. should be better than windows for sure
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, have you read the file's README?
<frostbite7> hey how's everyone?
<unop> linduxed, a symlink takes the permission of the target file .. make sure your music is owned by a group that both users are in.
<dakarn> Spad-XIII: wow runs better on linux than windows (for me) :)
<dcherniv> twig11: just enter it. FF:00:54:14:FE or something like that'
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: you mean within ~/Mesa-7.4.4?
<Out_Cold> yes
<RocketLauncher> Could anyone else help me with my problem? Windows don't drag all the way onto my other screen.. Here's a pastebin of xorg    http://pastebin.com/dddaed41
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: Thats the prob, there isn't any :(
<linduxed> unop: oh, thats right...
<frostbite7> can someone please help me? i'm trying to install a mac theme but i keep getting error messages
<Spad-XIII> dakarn: nice .. i know it should run on linux, but i've never played wow on linux .. haven't played it for a while
<careta> hello
<bobo> frostbite7: whats the error say?
<Out_Cold> i'm not too sure then Ti-dev might be a crappy built source?
<sseiersen> Is cairo dock in Ubuntu>
<sseiersen> ?
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, or you are missing strings or libraries
<Pici> !info cairo-dock | sseiersen
<ubottu> sseiersen: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<bazhang> sseiersen, yes
<dakarn> frostbite7: is it a gtk theme or a WM theme? i don't understand 'mac theme'
<sseiersen> Thanks
<frostbite7> it says that it isn't a valid theme
<frostbite7> gtk theme
<melinux> #ubuntu_it
<careta> I have a clevo m746s with ubuntu 9.04 but my screen is at 800x600 instead of 1440x900. On screen properties it doesn't detect my screen... what can I do?
<velcroshooz> Can anyone confirm, or deny cpu scaling working in 2.6.28-13 from the repos?
<bobo> frostbite7: then, its not a valid theme. are you talking about when you drag the tar.gz file (or whatever it is) into the appearance window?
<twig11> dcherniv: I don't know anything about hexadecimal numbers; if my key were "0123456789" for example would it make a problem with my card if it were just entered as plain numbers. If it's important, do you have a recommendation for a good place to learn how to use hex?
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: first one = could be, second one, I thought so too and I recompiled "libdrm" which is a required set of libraries...
<kowey> my computer has taken to hanging mysteriously (and more and more frequently) lately... [in particular, after I upgraded to 9.04, but a bit prior too]
<dakarn> frostbite7: you should just unpkg it to /usr/share/themes
<kowey> any troubleshooting tips?
<nightrid3r> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<frostbite7> yes
<h0dges> hey how do i sms in skype?
<Pici> dakarn, frostbite7: If you are using gnome you only need to drag the archive over the theme window and it will install it.
<dcherniv> twig11: first off where do you get that key? if it doesnt use any letters its still a valid hex, ie 11:22:33:44:55 or 1122334455 is still a valid hex number
<frostbite7> okay cool thank you.
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: hey there are 19 "README.*" files within ~/Mesa-7.4.4/docs :D
<Eloff> I run Ubuntu in VritualBox, I installed the important updates today, including the kernel update, and now the display is buggered (everything is packed into a strip about 20px high) is there a way to boot up into a terminal (some kind of safe mode?) or with bare minimum settings/drivers/services ?
<dakarn> frostbite7: it will have a subdirectory from the theme directory name that says gtk2.0 (if you manually do it -- i don't use gnome as a wm)
<rootribal> #hackmeeting
<bobo> ok well ive had that problem too, theres this thing in the repostiories thats called 'art manager' and it is really useful for themes. just sudo apt-get install art-manager to get it and its really easy to install themes with it
<rootribal> #irc-hackmeeting
<sseiersen> How do I tell apt-get to check another mirror?
<sseiersen> Cause this one's stoped at 0%
<frostbite7> okay thanks. appreciate it.
<grawity> sseiersen: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<frostbite7> later guys thanks for the help.
<amnay> Hi
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, i'd maybe read some more..
<bobo> yep
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, see if they have an install
<amnay> How do I mute the sound that comes from the box?
<Out_Cold> *readme
<bobo> amnay: are you talking about the annoying beep?
<amnay> no
<bobo> nvm then
<RocketLauncher> How do I find out which version of X I got
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: there's an install.html if that'd be of use..
<Out_Cold> bobo, i'll learn how to shut off sysbeep
<amnay> like the one that comes out of speakers
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, that might help ya
<RocketLauncher> A
<RocketLauncher> SS
<sseiersen> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)] << This is what I get.
<RocketLauncher> HO
<RocketLauncher> LE
<FloodBot2> RocketLauncher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sseiersen> ON Cairo-dock's install
<bobo> amnay: im not sure what your talking about
<bobo> amnay: gimme an example of when you hear it
<th0r> RocketLauncher: less than 60 seconds from question to fit....new record
<amnay> ia ; when I watch a movie , the sound comes from my speakers AND the box too
<Out_Cold> amnay, type alsamixer in terminal and use the arrow keys to reduce sound.
<bobo> by box, do you mean the computer?
<RocketLauncher> th0r be quiet, wrong channel
<amnay> bobo : yes
<RocketLauncher> I haven't even been here before
<bobo> ok
<bobo> yeah listen to out_cold, i havent messed with sound if forever
<bobo> in forever*
<amnay> I want the sound to come only from speakers
<bobo> amnay: opposed to what?
<Out_Cold> lol
<elementz> wie lasse ich mir die groupid einer bestimmten gruppe anzeigen?
<sseiersen> Anyone know what the problem is for me? ON Cairo-dock's install I get this > 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]
<elementz> ^sry wrong channel
<bazhang> elementz, #ubuntu-de for German
<Pici> !guidelines > RocketLauncher
<ubottu> RocketLauncher, please see my private message
<amnay> Oh thank you bobo  , That fixed it
<RocketLauncher> Pici you're a little late there
<amnay> I muted "front"
<twig11> dcherniv: The key comes from the network administrator, and I'm using it on other machines, so I know it works. From what you're saying I guess it's good the way it is. I'm still poking around for clues as to why I have to cycle my interface and reenter the network information with iwconfig every time I reboot.
<oskar-> elementz:  grep group /etc/group  ;-)
<RocketLauncher> I stopped talking, Pici.
<bobo> oh yeah, that does it. i didnt do anything though hahah, sometimes you just gotta tinker with stuff for a while
<Out_Cold> RocketLauncher, it's never too late to warn people
<RocketLauncher> It's never too late to repeat
<RocketLauncher> "Wrong channel"
<dcherniv> twig11: some wifi cards are quirky like that
<elementz> oskar-: lol thx
<RocketLauncher> I'll repeat it again when someone posts the guidelines five minutes later
<dcherniv> twig11: whats the chipset you're using?
<oskar-> RocketLauncher:  what it you problem?
<bobo> RocketLauncher: what are you talking about?
<RocketLauncher> oskar- Windows don't drag all the way to my secondary screen, if that's what you're talking about
<bobo> RocketLauncher: You gotta go into compiz preferences
<RocketLauncher> bobo I'm not running compiz
<Hilikus> how do i edit rules in ufw?
<bobo> into the cube thing and...hold on i gotta check it
<bobo> then nevermind
<bobo> what are you running then?
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: docs/install.html is the same as the one online....trying just, "./configure --with-drivers=mach64"
<RocketLauncher> bobo Ubuntu Jaunty? I'm not really running anything..
<durt> !ufw > Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus, please see my private message
<RocketLauncher> I just set display settings to stop mirroring, and that's how I've come to this.
<bobo> like ok, im not talking about the operating system
<bobo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<luis_> hola
<superGear> metacity maybe
<bobo> possibly
<luis_> hola
<bazhang> luis_, #ubuntu-es for espanol
<edbian> luis_: !hit
<superGear> say Hello
<ducky__> luis_:  hola
<RocketLauncher> bobo Whatever's the default? I think it could be metacity
<oskar-> RocketLauncher:  can you drag the mouse from one screen to the other?
<edbian> luis_: hi
<luis_> hola como estan
<DerrickMorgentha> test
<RocketLauncher> oskar- yes
<bobo> if you have to monitors yeah
<nightrid3r> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<luis_> de donde son
<RocketLauncher> oskar- when i drag a window, the left side of the window doesn't go any further onto the second screen, and i'm stuck there
<bazhang> luis_, english here
<edbian> !es | luis
<ubottu> luis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> luis_, /join #ubuntu-es
<Hilikus_> durt i know all that. i have a limit rule in ubuntu that i need to modify to change the threshold
<superGear> luis_, goto #ubuntu-es
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, also look for troubleshooting or other build READMEs
<bobo> RocketLauncher: are you talking about another monitor? or a nother workspace?
<RocketLauncher> bobo monitor
<bobo> ok
<superGear> 2 monitors
<superGear> ?
<dakarn> rocketlauncher: you using twin view?
<bobo> thats not my forte
<superGear> nvidia?
<twig11> dcherniv:13b1:000b Linksys WUSB11 v4.0 802.11b Adapter
<shader> is it possible to convert i386 ubuntu to lpia ubuntu?
<RocketLauncher> dakarn I'm not sure. I just went into Display Settings, and since both screens were mirroring, I unselected "mirroring"..
<fccf> RocketLauncher: I think you need to setup to use twinview ... rightnow you are running a virtual setup... which I have never heard of
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: kk...hey I had downloaded a package from dri.freedesktop.org containing some mach64 drivers...will I need this?
<RocketLauncher> fccf So how do i set that up
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<legend2440> RocketLauncher: ati or nvidia card?
<superGear> RocketLauncher, select twinview
<edbian>  shader: O dpmt
<RocketLauncher> legend2440 ati
<superGear> if nvidia
<om26er> plz any1 tell me which filesystem is fastest in ubuntu
<RocketLauncher> superGear where?
<dakarn> rocketlauncher: you should check your 2nd monitor setting and make sure 1) it's enabled 2) it uses a compatible resolution/refresh rate
<superGear> ati i have no idea
<shader> edbian: hmm?
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: It's a drm driver...
 * superGear uses nvida
<edbian> shader: I don't think ubuntu supports architectures other than x86, amd_64, and powerpc
<twig11> dcherniv: With the card plugged in, network-manager hangs and wifi-radar won't even start.
 * superGear thinks ATI is evil
<Ti-dev> okay, I *think*
<dakarn> rocketlauncher: nvidia-settings
<RocketLauncher> dakarn I changed the refresh rate on both monitors to 75, and it drags now...
<wildc4rd> evening all
<moltenbobcat> all we need now is gnome to let you have different wallpapers on each machine
<superGear> dakarn, that wouldn't do him any good with ati
<shader> edbian: it does, but I don't know how to convert it after the fact. They have separate installs, and there is supposedly a linux-lpia source package, but I don't know how to install it
<om26er> which filesystem is fastest
<superGear> NTFS
<superGear> j/k
<bazhang> moltenbobcat, that should be possible with compiz #compiz for more details
<fccf> om26er: ext4 would be fastest if it is run natively ... although you could expierence problems as it is very new
<legend2440> RocketLauncher: http://hobbylobby.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/dual-monitors-in-ubuntu-xorgconf-driver-ati-card/
<superGear> ext3/4
<moltenbobcat> bazhang: awesome I had no idea
<om26er> fccf: so which other filesystem
<dakarn> RocketLauncher: so it works now?
<edbian> shader: I don't know :(
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: if you ask me, some geek accidentally copied the whole mesa3d.org site into /docs/ :D
<superGear> ext3 is stable
<dcherniv> twig11: did you use ndiswrapper to install driver?
<dakarn> i didn't see the ATI -- all i saw was everyone saying nvidia
<superGear> so is reiserfs and others
<Amber_Johnson> hello, I have 2 8800GT nvidia graphics cards in SLI, I cant seem to get 8.10 or 9.04 to recognise my video cards. when I boot up the Live CD's they drop me to tty1 when X starts up. thanks in advanced for any help.
<dcherniv> twig11: from googling this adapter appears quirky
<shazam> how do I stop an application from printing error messages to the console?
<RocketLauncher> dakarn yup. but does this mean I can't have one monitor on 85hz and the other one on 75?
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, wrong bud... some geek copied all of /docs/ into the website ;)
<Ali_nz> If I connect and login to my ubunutu box via VNC, why when I go to the physical machine do I get the login screen vs's seeing myself actually logged in?
<shader> edbian: unfortunately, it is hard to attract attention in this room ;)
<Ti-dev> haha, good one! :D
<Ti-dev> yeah more like it :D
<superGear> shazam, find the error and fix it or smthin
<edbian> shader: Sounds to me like you're going to have to install some sort of image-linux-2.6.28-lpia package.  Which would in turn basically be installing a new OS
<Slart> Ali_nz: because vnc creates a new session when you connect
<jrib> shader: redirect stderr to /dev/null
<RocketLauncher> dakarn huh i just changed it to 85 and it works.. with different refresh rates.
<jrib> arg
<twig11> dcherniv: Yes I did. gogeta wrote me a simple script to automate the re-entering of all the information each time , but it still involves entering a sudo password in terminal, which is fine for me but not good for other users who "just want it to work."
<jrib> shazam: redirect stderr to /dev/null
<Slart> Ali_nz: it's not like remote desktop or whatever it's called in windows
<RocketLauncher> my bad, it couldn't apply
<Ali_nz> Slart: how do I see if that remote session is still running?
<dakarn> RocketLauncher: it was likely set on a defunct refresh rate
 * jrib ponders banning everyone who does not have the first three letters of their nick unique
<dakarn> RocketLauncher: congrats =)
<Slart> Ali_nz: if you want that you can use x11vnc.. that uses the currently running session
<RocketLauncher> dakarn How do I have both monitors on different refresh rates? Not that I can get used to 75 oh my other monitor, but still
<Slart> Ali_nz: not sure really.. "who" perhaps
<dcherniv> twig11: you can create an exception for this script in /etc/sudoers so it doesnt ask for a password
<shader> jrib: but then you could only have 26^3 users in the #ubuntu channel ;)
<Ali_nz> Slart: yea because that "session" was running a big job - I am loath to start it again if I dont have to
<dcherniv> twig11: and then run the script on login: xterm -e "sudo scriptname"
<fccf> Ali_nz: the difference is shared vs. noshared .. in the vnc configs
<jrib> shader: you make a good point, I guess I won't afterall
<dcherniv> shazam: ./example.pl > /dev/null 2>&1
<vadi> Hi i am new to ubuntu can any one help me please?
<twig11> jrib: twig11 finds two other nicks with same first three letters and begins biting fingernails.
<erUSUL> !ask | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> vadi: What is your issue?
<Ali_nz> fccf: righto - will take a look at that for next time
<twig11> dcherniv: REALLY!
<dcherniv> twig11: yea sure
<shazam> thx
<dakarn> RocketLauncher: lol i have no idea bro. are you using identical monitors?
<vadi> Audio is not working in my desktop
<shader> jrib: you wouldn't happen to know how to convert ubuntu from i386 to lpia after it's been installed, would you? It seems that there is a linux-lpia package, but I don't know how to install it
<vadi> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<vadi> 	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a004
<vadi> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<vadi> 	Memory at bfffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<vadi> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot2> vadi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twig11> dcherniv: can you coach me through it?
<jrib> shazam: you can also just do: ./example 2> /dev/null   which is a little shorter
<dakarn> !paste |vadi
<ubottu> vadi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218175/
<jrib> shader: pretty sure that requires you to backup and reinstall
<Ali_nz> i think my ubunutu box might be screwed
<RocketLauncher> dakarn Oh nope.. One is a Compaq 15'' and the other is an AOC 17''. both CRTS
<Ali_nz> it freezez occaisonally
<edbian> vadi: Add the volume applet to your panel and increase the volume on all of the sliders.
<superGear> evil CRT
<shader> jrib: hmmm. which installer would you use?
<superGear> time to move to LCD
<RocketLauncher> CRTS = EYECANCER amirite
<dcherniv> twig11: hang on
<icedwater> Hey guys :) How do I change settings in GNOME so the desktop doesn't display contents of ~, but the contents of ~/Desktop instead?
<dakarn> RocketLauncher: and those support 75hz? i figure they'd both be 60hz 1024/768 :)
<RocketLauncher> dakarn the 17'' supports 85hz
<superGear> my monitor supports 85 @ 1024x768 and it's a CRT
<RocketLauncher> dakarn I think I have it working now. I don't know what the problem was, I pretty much just changed the refresh rates of both monitors to 75hz, then changed it back to 75hz on one monitor and 85 on the other.
<vadi> edbian, Volume icon is allready in panel and i increased to 100
<shader> how does one install a "source package"?
<RocketLauncher> superGear I usually keep the 17'' on 1280x960.
<edbian> vadi: Right click on the applet and click "Open Volume Control" then Hit the preferences button in the box that opens.  Add the PCM slider.  Turn that one up too.
<dcherniv> twig11: add this line to /etc/sudoers ALL ALL=NOPASSWD:/path/to/yourscript
<vadi> When ever i shutdown i hear a noise from mother board
<superGear> mine is @ 1280x1024 60
<dakarn> Rocketlauncher: such is the nature of the beast. congrats on debugging x =)
<RocketLauncher> I got one CRT for free as a donation.... the other was $100 with a PC that broke in a month
<jrib> !source > shader
<ubottu> shader, please see my private message
<edbian> vadi: That's called a system beep.  It's completely unrelated hardware to your soundcard
<superGear> old Sont monitor
<superGear> Sony*
<superGear> 15"
<superGear> :/
<RocketLauncher> dakarn I feel a beard growing.
<RocketLauncher> I'm off, I'll report any problems
<superGear> i am going to buy a new monitor soon
<velcroshooz> Can anyone confirm, or deny cpu scaling working in 2.6.28-13 from the repos?
<edbian> vadi: Do you have specific questions regarding the system beep (pc speaker) ??
<superGear> using cpufreq?
<oskar-> velcroshooz:  why should it not work?
<vadi> No i thought its related with sound problem
<edbian> velcroshooz: It depends on your processor as well.
<Eloff> that's twice I've had to give up and restore from most recent backup after downloading the "important security updates" I'm disabling all updates this time.
<velcroshooz> oskar-: because it isnt, and it was in 2.6.28-11 ootb
<twig11> dcherniv: gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers ?
<edbian> vadi: It might be but I doubt it.   It's a completely different driver
<edbian> vadi: Did you add the PCM slider?
<jrib> shader: I'm not sure about your lpia question.  I guess you need to grab the ubuntu-mobile installer right?
<edbian> What are you using to test sound?
<dcherniv> twig11: yea
<Ti-dev> if you want to disable the system beep, "gksudo gedito /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf", add "blacklist pcspkr" to the end and that's it for "BEEP" each time you shutdown and/or reboot :D
<Ti-dev> *gedit
<edbian> vadi: See what Ti-dev said? ^
<velcroshooz> edbian: processor supports it, was working in 2.6.28-11, no go in 2.6.28-13
<fwaokda> is there anyway I can get my Ubuntu Jaunty 32bit to pick up my complete 4GiB of ram instead of just 3.2GiB ?
<iceroot> fwaokda: PAE
<sseiersen> !join
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join
<vadi> I have SAA7134 (alsa mixer) and VIA VIA VT1708 (OSS MIXER)
<edbian> velcroshooz: mmm.  That's odd. IDK.  Use the older kernel! :P
<sseiersen> hmm
<iceroot> fwaokda: your mainboard must support PAE, then you can use 4GB Ram (for one process)
<Ti-dev> fwaokda: I've heard that only 64bit version, ubuntu will detect more than so much of ram...
<sseiersen> How do you join the project?
<jrib> shader: here you go: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/
<vadi> PCM slider is in VT1708 and its enabled
<twig11> dcherniv: can I make the script a hidden file so it doesn't clutter my home folder?
<oskar-> velcroshooz:  and the module for frequency changing with the processor type is loaded?
<iceroot> Ti-dev: no, ubuntu 32bit with PAE can also handle more then 4GB, but not more then 4GB for one process
<jrib> sseiersen: you want to help with development?
<edbian> fwaokda: The cut off is 3.5 GB.  A 32 bit OS can only handle 3.5 GB of ram.  to use more you need a 64 bit OS
<sseiersen> I can test systems
<sseiersen> More like hardware
<jrib> !develop | sseiersen
<ubottu> sseiersen: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<sseiersen> :O
<edbian> fwaokda: See what iceroot said ^ ^ as well
<sseiersen> Thanks
<diddy> Is Bastille not available for Ubuntu 9.04 yet?
<Ti-dev> oh? coo...coz I asked this q on the forum coz I'm building a PC with 4GiB in the near future...
<Slart> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<velcroshooz> oskar-: do you know the name of it, is there only one?
<dcherniv> twig11: i'd put the script in /bin
<dcherniv> twig11: if its not just for you but other users
<edbian> dcherniv: not /usr/local/bin ??
<Amber_Johnson> !sli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli
<fwaokda> edbian, ahh... what other benefits come with a 64bit OS other than that?
<Pici> diddy: I see it in the repos.
<vadi> You there edbian
<fwaokda> edbian, I was told not to download it because it has more problems
<Pici> !info bastille | diddy
<oskar-> velcroshooz:  which type of processor is it? i will have a look
<ubottu> diddy: bastille (source: bastille): Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-19 (jaunty), package size 356 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<edbian> fwaokda: Supposedly increased speed.  It depends on if the person who wrote the program you
<iceroot> Ti-dev: fwaokda http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<twig11> dcherniv: okay I'll do that. and I was given instructions to run it as ./path to script. Is that correct?
<Slart> edbian, fwaokda: 64bit had some problems before.. these days most of them are fixed or worked around
<Amber_Johnson> !hide porn from my husband
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> fwaokda: program you're using programmed it to work better on 64 bit system.  I don't know all the detail though.  I heard google does.
<velcroshooz> oskar-: amd am2+ kuma 7750 BE
<Pici> Amber_Johnson: Please don't abuse the bot.
<edbian> vadi: Yes?
<shane2peru_> hmm, my logs havn't logged anything recently, why is that?
<dcherniv> edbian: yea /usr/local/bin would be an appropriate place but i dont think ubuntu puts /usr/local/bin in the PATH
<Spad-XIII> is it possible to have both the wired and the wireless connection to have the same static ip address and then use either one instead of 'both'? or should i just unplug the cable and setup the wireless with a static ip address? (i'm using network manager)
<diddy> Pici: I installed it and it gave me an error message: Basistille doesn't work on debian5
<iceroot> shane2peru_: not using syslogd or ksyslogd?
<shane2peru_> since June 24?
<edbian> dcherniv: O, I think you're right.
<Pici> diddy: On Ubuntu?
<dcherniv> twig11: depending on where you put it. if its in /bin then /bin/script
<diddy> Pici: Yes Ubuntu
<shane2peru_> iceroot: I don't think I didn't anything to stop them
<diddy> Pici: Weird error message, right?
<fwaokda> iceroot, Slart, edbian, thanks ;)
<Slart> edbian, fwaokda: the only think I've run into that didn't work was a proprietary web plugin that I needed to do my taxes online..
<oskar-> velcroshooz:  look, if "lsmod" lists "powernow-k8", else load it
<edbian> fwaokda: NP
<diddy> Pici: It uses the debian packages it seems.
<velcroshooz> oskar-: will do one sec
<iceroot> Spad-XIII: no each device has its own ip
<dcherniv> twig11: dont forget sudo, even if you create an exception to not require a password you still should run it with sudo, ie sudo /bin/script
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: hey guess what? some mesa-dri packages are available via synaptic...I'll try that :D
<diddy> Try to install it and you will set. sudo aptitude basitlle; bastille -x; and you will see the error
<Pici> diddy: Take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bastille/+bug/373375 and the page that the fist comment links to.
<iceroot> Spad-XIII: i a LAN,WAN and so on an IP is unique
<twig11> dcherniv: sudoers says it must be edited using visudo as root. and "save" is greyed out in the gui of gedit.
<bruenig> twig11: sudo visudo
<Spad-XIII> iceroot: is it possible to set a priority of some sort in network manager ? that it would use wireless if possible and fall back on wired ?
<amikrop> Hello. I am on Ubuntu 9.04, I run Pidgin 2.5.5 and Pidgin-Audacious 2.0.0 doesn't work. It just doesn't change my status.
<edbian> twig11: YES!  Only edit sudoers with visudo!!  It gets messed up otherwise!
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, i was gonna ask you if you checked the repos.. but i was distracted..
<dcherniv> twig11: yea visudo, doesnt really matter. sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<amikrop> Any help, plase?
<shane2peru_> iceroot: seems that sysklogd is not installed, shouldn't that be installed by default?
<edbian> dcherniv: Are you sure you can do that??
<legend2440> velcroshooz: right click top panel choose add to panel >CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor  do you have that?
<Slart> !gksudo | dcherniv, twig11
<ubottu> dcherniv, twig11: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bruenig> dcherniv: using gedit on /etc/sudoers is a bad idea. Visudo has syntax checking to make sure you don't completely mess up your sudo permissions settings.
<iceroot> shane2peru_: i dont know what using, debian lenny is using syslogd, if i am correct ubuntu is using ksyslogd but dont know exactly
<edbian> dcherniv: twig11: And BTW it should be gksu gedit
<bruenig> if you mess them up, there is no getting them back, because it would require that you use sudo and well...
<amikrop> I am on Ubuntu 9.04, I run Pidgin 2.5.5 and Pidgin-Audacious 2.0.0 doesn't work. It just doesn't change my status.
<shader> jrib: ok, now that I've downloaded and auto built the linux-lpia package using apt-get -b source linux-lpia, what's next?
<shane2peru_> iceroot: right, I didn't find syslogd in the repos, only sysklogd
<velcroshooz> legend2440: cant scale if scaling isnt enabled, monitor will show me nothing.
<balloooza> amikrop: you do not need to say it multiple times
<dcherniv> bruenig: not if your $EDITOR is nano, which seems to be the case with ubuntu
<twig11> dcherniv: bruenig: I'm not sure how to use visudo, so I might want a little help when I try this. Here goes.
<amikrop> balloooza: excuse me
<dcherniv> edbian: yea you're right gksudo
<iceroot> shane2peru_: ps aux | grep log   is there anything like sysklogd or so?
<velcroshooz> oskar-: module not found after modprobe, lsmod didnt list it, i dont understand heh
<bruenig> twig11: it is just vim
<edbian> dcherniv: twig11: I STRONGLY suggest you use visudo and not gedit
<amikrop> balloooza: any help, by the way? :-)
<Spad-XIII> Slart: i managed to get my wireless working by installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty .. after installing that, and a reboot, everything worked fine .. just no wpa2 though
<legend2440> velcroshooz: in terminal   cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies   any results?
<Slart> Spad-XIII: huh? think you're talking to the wrong person
<bruenig> edbian++
<shane2peru> iceroot: hmm, seems there is syslogd, gnome-keyring atop and klogd
<balloooza> amikrop: is this audacious po=ligin a thing that says what song you are listening to by any chance?
<dor_> Can anyone help with an ALSA/OSS problem on Intrepid?
<legend2440> velcroshooz: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies   any results?
<amikrop> balloooza: yes
<iceroot> shane2peru: then there should be logs in /var/log/
<Spad-XIII> Slart: you helped me a few days ago, right? at least, in the logs it says Slart :)
<RocketLauncher> How do I extend my panels onto my other MONITOR?
<oskar-> velcroshooz:  is it compiled in? i don't know. "dmesg | grep powernow-k8"
<shane2peru> what is odd is that when I opened up the system logs, via the system file, they were all old
<amikrop> balloooza: it is a pidgin plugin, btw, not an audacious one
<shane2peru> iceroot: ^^^^
<balloooza> amikrop: and you are listening to the music on audacious, and not rythmbox (right, kinda obvious)
<Slart> Spad-XIII: oh.. sounds like me then... well... you're welcome, I guess =)
<amikrop> balloooza: yes
<shane2peru> iceroot: there are system logs, however in the gui log viewer, they was nothing dated after June 24
<iceroot> shane2peru: please no counters-trike-kiddie-smileys :)
<rnavarro> Hi all, for some reason I don't have any devices being created in /dev/mapper, any ideas how to rescan and create these devices?
<diddy> Pici: ERROR: 'DB5.0' is not a supported operating system.
<twig11> dcherniv: sudo visudo /etc/sudoers returns a list of options for visudo.
<diddy> Pici: It doesn't work
<Pici> diddy: Yes, thats what that bug says.
<shane2peru> iceroot: ??? I forgot to add your nick to that text above
<dcherniv> twig11: sudo visudo
<diddy> Pici: Yes, and they didn't provide a way to fix it.
<legend2440> RocketLauncher: they may know in channel   #ati   if you dont get answer here
<edbian> twig11: Read the options.  It's telling you you'
<fwaokda> iceroot, Slart, edbian, Think I'm gonna download 64bit verison - but - it says its ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso  Does it matter that I have a Intel processor?
<shane2peru> iceroot: I tried to use ^ apparently that is a smiley of some sort?
<velcroshooz> oskar-: output is here - http://pastebin.com/m2fc798e2
<RocketLauncher> legend2440 alright
<edbian> twig11: Read the options.  It's telling you that you're starting visudo wrong..
<Slart> fwaokda: amd64 works on both intel and amd.. it's just a name
<Slart> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<fwaokda> Slart, k thanks
<velcroshooz> legend2440: 2700000 1400000
<edbian> fwaokda: The architecture is actually named "amd_64" because AMD patented it.  A 64 bit intel processor is an amd_64 architecture
<Pici> diddy: Well, the first reply is from a Canonical employee, whose name I recognize so I don't know what else I can tell you.
<balloooza> amikrop: I have not used this before, so I guess I can't help much, but a good way to figure out exactly what the problem is, is to go to the website for the project (google it will usualy do it) and then read how to set it up, and see where things start going wrong, if it is a pidgen PLUGIN, then you might need to change the settings in pigden
<edbian> fwaokda: It does not matter
<fwaokda> edbian, haha sucks for intel ... if they care just kinda a "haha pwnt" thing i suppose :)
<amikrop> balloooza: I have set Pidgin to let this plugin to update my status but it doesn't do so. Anyway, I will look at their website, thank you. :)
<dor_> how can i change the default behaviour of the system to output sound using OSS instead of ALSA?
<twig11> dcherniv: Advice?  anthony@ubuntu-machine:~$ sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<twig11> usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<edbian> fwaokda: Intel actually tried to make a 64 bit architecture before AMD called "Itanium" It tanked cause it ran 32 bit apps so poorly
<fwaokda> edbian, ouch
<Pici> twig11: You don't need to specify the filename, just: sudo visudo
<edbian> fwaokda: Yeah so they blew it! :)
<balloooza> amikrop: just had an idea, if you go into pidgen, and then go to status (a drop down menu) is there an option for "my song"
<dcherniv> twig11: the syntax is sudo visudo
<rgz_> fwaokda: pwnt?
<dcherniv> twig11: thats it
<diddy> Pici: You mean Kees Cook? I don't understand his comment. What options is he talking about there?
<legend2440> velcroshooz: i think this guide will help   http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/16/cpu-scaling-ubuntu-battery-life-and-you-how-to-scale-your-cpu/
<twig11> Pici: Okay, so visudo is just for editing sudoers?
<bruenig> twig11: tis
<bruenig> visudo is really just a wrapper for an editor
<bruenig> makes sure that you can't quit the editor until syntax is good
<amikrop> balloooza: no
<fwaokda> rgz_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwnt
<amikrop> balloooza: Here is what I found, though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-audacious/+bug/217949
<diddy> Pici: He recommends: Bastille is not recommended for Ubuntu.
<diddy> Pici: I will not use it then.
<Pici> diddy: Indeed. Okay
<twig11> dcherniv: okay, in visudo I'm a little lost. if its like vi, I know I'll need help because I get confused in vi.
<fwaokda> rgz_, i don't usually use the term but since I was referring to cpu company's it was my attempt at humor :(
<twig11> dcherniv: like how do I get ready to add a line?
<Pici> twig11: visudo on Ubuntu will use whatever $EDITOR is set to, which is nano by default I beleive.
<diddy> Pici: Is there another hardening tools that _is_ recommended for Ubuntu?
<dcherniv> twig11: ESC and press i
<velcroshooz> legend2440: this was working out of the box with the stock kernel i dont understand how a slight kernel update from synaptic is going to completely break cpu scaling where i have to reset it up from scratch
<Alan> has a load of broken updates been pushed to the repository?  i'm getting stuff like "libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3) but 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.2 is installed."
<twig11> Pici: dcherniv: okay, let me try.
<edbian> twig11: It's more like nano than VI really.  If that helps ;)
<Pici> diddy: I don't know enough about hardening Linux to provide an adequite answer for you, sorry.
<balloooza> amikrop: read the second to last post in the launchpad
<dcherniv> edbian: is it nano or vi?
<Slart> Alan: what repositories are you using? 3rd party? proposed?
<Alan> i've run apt-get update, and that hasn't helped...
<fccf> Alan: do you have the updates repository enabled?
<oskar-> velcroshooz:  the code seems to be running and have recognized your cpu. is it perhaps an application incompatibility? somewhere in /proc or /sys are files, with you can set cpu frequency settings manually, if you write special arguments to them  (like "echo xy > cpu_freq"). you could take a careful look in there to see, if it is generally working. then you could run the controlling app manually and see, if errors occur
<snewp> anyone here knows how to install snap fonts ?
<Alan> fccf: gah, how the hell did that get disabled? :| thanks!
<Slart> snewp: what are "snap" fonts?
<amikrop> balloooza: Yeah, I did so. I guess I won't get into such trouble, I 'll wait for an official fix. Thanks, though. :-)
<alexnet> How do I give 2 owners to a file?
<twig11> edbian: no it doesn't really. I don't know nano either.
<diddy> Pici: NP, thx anyway.
<Slart> alexnet: you can't
<dcherniv> alexnet: you cant
<snewp> Slart: type of fonts though .. .pcf kind of fonts
<alexnet> how do i achieve a similar result?
<velcroshooz> oskar-: thanks for the help, i will just revert back to 2.6.28-11 i think, this is nonsense
<balloooza> alevine: you can be in the same group as the owning group
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: Okay I'm installing all the seemingly necessary stuff via synaptic...any idea on how to enable hardware rendering? That *was* my objective...currently it's "software rasterizer"
<twig11> dcherniv: ESC>i just indents the first line of sudoers
<grawity> alexnet: add both users to a single group?
<alexnet> thanks
<grawity> twig11: on nano, you just press Ctrl-X to exit.
<oskar-> velcroshooz:  ok, good luck
<dcherniv> alexnet: to achieve a same effect give the file 770 permissions, create a group, add these soon to be owners to that group and change group ownership of the file, chmod user:commongroup file
<twig11> dcherniv: on the upside, backspace puts it back :-/
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, sorry bud haven't ever tried before
<twig11> grawity: I'm using visudo
<grawity> twig11: visudo just calls your default editor.
<Ti-dev> velcroshooz: what happened to the 2.6.30 kernel?
<sivel> does anyone know where I could get some php5.3 packages from jaunty?  is there a PPA for that?
<grawity> twig11: does it say "GNU nano" on the first line?
<Sly> My question is, It seems programs run as a normal user can not open ports below 1024??? Correct me if i am wrong. is there a way to allow any user to do this and not just su.
<Slart> snewp: ah... wikipedia sayd bitmap fonts... just never heard of it.. thanks (I have no idea btw)
<dcherniv> twig11: hm i dunno, i should cause vi to go into insert mode
<Ti-dev> Out_Cold: oh kk, I'll just dig around...thanks for all the help man...
<snewp> Slart: np
<balloooza> sivel: I think php is in the default repos, need no ppa
<Out_Cold> Ti-dev, hope you figure it out
<sivel> balloooza: for PHP 5.2.x it is.  I am looking for 5.3
<Ti-dev> thanks :D
<twig11> grawity: *slaps forehead* yeah it does. But I don't know how to use nano either.
<theilluminatic> Ok, so I installed the most recent updates this morning, and after restarting, Volume Control doesn't open.  This is a problem especially because my computer has this annoying thing where whenever you boot it up, the volume is reset to zero, and is muted.  Is there a way to make it so I can open Volume Control again, and/or set the default volume to max and not muted?
<twig11> dcherniv: it's using nano
<grawity> twig11: nano is the simplest one.
<dcherniv> twig11: oh, well then its easy just go the bottom of the file with down arrow or pg down
<grawity> twig11: just use arrow keys, and type. Use Ctrl-X to exit.
<Slart> theilluminatic: what happens if you start gnome-volume-control from a terminal?
<balloooza> sivel: do you need this for compatibility, because if it is not in the repositorys, it is most likely not stable enough, or widly used yet (basicly, I could go on, and tell you the dissadvantages of compiling)
<dcherniv> twig11: and then paste this dcherniv@media-center:~$ cd /usr/share/locale
<dcherniv> twig11: err ignore that ^
<balloooza> sivel: I could help you if you need it
<twig11> dcherniv: grawity: Yeah, now I just discovered that at last. duh!
<dcherniv> twig11: paste this ALL ALL=NOPASSWD:/bin/yourscriptname
<sivel> balloooza: I need to test compatibility with a product
<sivel> balloooza: I installed the php 5.3 from dotdeb but it seems to be broken
<silidan> pavucontrol gives out warnings:  gtk warning, failed to set text from markup due to error, what can i do about it?
<twig11> dcherniv: to clarify, the script is written with just the commands separated by && no introductory stuff. is that definitely all that's needed for the system to know it's executable?
<balloooza> sivel: that is exactly one of the things I would have said, somtimes those are maintaned less, you know there is a less noisy server channel called #ubuntu-server
<theilluminatic> 'what happens if you start gnome-volume-control from a terminal?' I'm in xubuntu, and it says that the gnome one isn't installed, should I install it?
<Amber_Johnson> twig11,  you can add gtksudo in your script to make things run as root, like this :gtksudo firefox, will run firefox as root
<sivel> balloooza: I will head over there
<sivel> thanks
<dcherniv> twig11: does it have #!/bin/bash as a first line?
<dcherniv> twig11: you also have to make it executable with sudo chmod +x /bin/scriptname
<twig11> dcherniv: no it doesn't
<Slart> theilluminatic: you can just put my nickname on the start of your message.. no need to repeat my question (although it did look kind of nice and easy to follow)... let me check something.. I'm not sure if xfce has it's own volume control app
<Titan8990> twig11, without a shebang you have to specify which interpreter to use like: bash script.sh
<Titan8990> twig11, or a python example: python script.py
<dcherniv> twig11: add #!/bin/bash as first line, actually can you pastebin the script?
<dcherniv> !pastebin | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<n0gear> whats the command to see who are logged in to my computer?
<grawity> n0gear: 'w', 'who', 'finger'
<icedwater> Hey guys :) How do I change settings in GNOME so the desktop doesn't display contents of ~, but the contents of ~/Desktop instead?
<n0gear> grawity: ty
<twig11> dcherniv: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5bfc0bee
<alexnet> Continuing my group permissions issue earlier.... i created a group called "apacheandfriends" and then add the www-data user as well as myself to the group
<erUSUL> icedwater: edit the variable in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<balloooza> icedwater: I belive the desktop has a gconf somwhere, and ubuntu-tweak has a setting for that
<gartral> icedwater: the default is too display the contents of /home/*/Desktop
<showers> rythm box isn't making a sound
<Apollo2366> Is there a way to have a certain sound play whenever the GDM Login screen starts up, and then have another sound played upon success or failure of login?
<grawity> icedwater: I'm sure it's in gconf somewhere... let me check.
<alexnet> How should my Chown look?  sudo chown www-data:apacheandfriends /file/ -R   ???
<icedwater> erUSUL, balloooza, gartral, grawity: Thanks.
<showers> I would like to play my mp3 files from the windows partition
<balloooza> grawity: lol, that is what I said (I just went looking too)
<grawity> icedwater: ah, /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<icedwater> balloooza: I wouldn't be able to check ubuntu-tweak though. Not just yet. Will keep that in mind.
<showers> it is easy enought to navigate over there and open the files
<geirha> icedwater: /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home in gconf-editor
<showers> but then the silence begins
<Slart> theilluminatic: ok.. try starting xfce4-mixer instead.. see if you get an error message
<icedwater> grawity: Hm, OK. So I uncheck that one?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alexnet> How do I assign file permissions to a GROUP ?
<grawity> icedwater: if you want ~, it should be off. if you want ~/Desktop, it should be on,.
<icedwater> Is it possible to set it to another folder?
<JamesHoldsworth> Hi everyone, this isn't a question pertaining to linux itself, but a tutorial about linux. I found it a while ago, cleaned out my internet history, and I cant remember where to find it. I've been searching google for days. It was a really long ebook, not quite a tutorial, it had over 40 chapters, and described hardware, and the origins of binary and ascii and all that too
<alexnet> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<alexnet> !group
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group
<geirha> alexnet: chmod g+w file, will give write acces to the group, chmod g-w file will remove it etc...
<dcherniv> twig11: alright put http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7e98a17c
<theilluminatic> slart: thanks, that opened it and so I was able to set the volume to normal, do you know how I can make it default to being on?
<alexnet> geirha chmod groupname+w /myfile/ ?
<JamesHoldsworth> i know it's a little vague, I'm trying to think of more specific things to mention, like when I was looking for it I was looking for a terminal tutorial... I remember they showed a picture of a mobo, and it was really old lol. It was a grey drawing lol. lol.
<showers> How do I download codecs for rythm player please
<Slart> theilluminatic: nope.. no idea about that.. sorry
<theilluminatic> ok, thanks anyway
<Apollo2366> Is there any way to configure the sound to play at the login screen?
<Nan0fire> i have a problem with my hard disk. i did something wrong with Gparted and it has something to do with gpt/mbr partitioning tables (i think) and also with the ext4
<geirha> alexnet: No, first you need to run chgrp, to set the group as groupowner of the file
<Pici> JamesHoldsworth: The linux terminal? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<geirha> alexnet: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Nan0fire> anyone care to help?
<alexnet> thanks geirha
<JamesHoldsworth> Nonono
<RocketLauncher> I'm having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/16894
<RocketLauncher> any solutions as of NOW?
<JamesHoldsworth> it wasn't a ubuntu specific one. it was more of an overall linux tutoral
<grawity> icedwater: I found ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs - open it in a text editor, fix, then logout and login
<Pici> JamesHoldsworth: Maybe ##linux could help better then
<JamesHoldsworth> ok lol thank you
<Le_Cador> bsr
<sirakim> hi
<Nan0fire> i messed up somewhere along the way with gparted and the problem is that i can only see a PART of my drive, 30gbs, when my drive is 120 gbs
<Nan0fire> anyone has any idea ?
<Slart> RocketLauncher: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<john_decuir> good day all
<sirakim> i search the room speaking french
<Slart> !fr | sirakim
<ubottu> sirakim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<RocketLauncher> Slart JAUNTY
<twig11> dcherniv: did that.
<devill> Nan0fire: what did u do exactly
<Nan0fire> i messed up my harddisk and now i can't see the whole disk, except in the livcd of jaunty
<Slart> RocketLauncher: ouch.. a bug from hoary coming to life like in a bad horror movie
<dcherniv> twig11: cool did you finish sudoers part?
<Nan0fire> i don't know i did a couple of things many times
<twig11> dcherniv: no sir/ma'm
<dcherniv> twig11: hm, well save my version of the script in /bin/fixwifi
<Nan0fire> devill: i did have ext4 partitions and i erased them with parted magic
<RocketLauncher> Slart I coul always try a different WM besides Gnome, if I know for sure it will work :D
<twig11> dcherniv: I saved it in /bin/connect
<dcherniv> twig11: then put this line in /etc/sudoers: ALL ALL=NOPASSWD:/bin/fixwifi
<dcherniv> twig11: /bin/connect is probably not a good idea
<devill> Nan0fire: parted magc? then?
<grawity> dcherniv: um, you forgot the username before this line.
<twig11> dcherniv: why not? I'll change it but why?
<dcherniv> twig11: as there might be a script that exists with that name in ubuntu repos
<geirha> dcherniv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<devill> Nan0fire:during live session are u able to see ur whole hdd?
<Slart> RocketLauncher: I would suggest opening that bug again.. attach a screenshot of your own and information on ubuntu version, flavour and so on
<Nan0fire> devill i saw only a part of my drive there, not the whole thing (i think because parted magic couldnt percieve the ext4) so i tried to do something new and used on the part i could see the gpt partitioning table
<dcherniv> grawity: ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/bin/fixwifi
<neoteny> here's a silly question:  on the volume control widget you scroll up to increase the volume if your mouse is in one location but when you mouse is in the other location you scroll down to increase the volume.  am i the only one who thinks they should be in sync?
<dcherniv> grawity: is that right?
<RocketLauncher> Slart that bug dates to 2005 holy
<Slart> RocketLauncher: I can't verify the bug since I just have one monitor attached..
<RocketLauncher> Slart and I will do that
<Cube_> hey, how can i get a tablet to work with ubuntu!?
<Neo_Selen> can someone helpy me with a dual boot issue im having?
<Nan0fire> devill: in the livecd sessions of jjaunty yes, in parted magic, i only see what i see in windows (half of my disk!)
<Slart> RocketLauncher: indeed it does.. but it's been playing peekaboo every now and then.
<geirha> dcherniv: That will give all users access to run that command as root, except that you're missing a space after NOPASSWD:
<Nan0fire> do you understand the prob or should i tell more?
<dcherniv> geirha: yea thats the idea
<RoyL> hi
<twig11> dcherniv: ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD :/bin/fixwifi like that?
<Cube_> anybody?
<RocketLauncher> Slart damnit I just.. "scrot -m"
<RocketLauncher> Slart and it takes a screenshot perfectly
<dcherniv> twig11: ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/fixwifi
<RocketLauncher> Slart Only thing is I got to join this screenshot together with the one of the other half.
<Radtoo> neoteny: In sync with...? If you want to suggest a feature that sounds more like a gnome bugtracker thing than ubuntu specifically.
<Nan0fire> devill: any ideas?
<Slart> RocketLauncher: ah.. but that's another app..  but still.. if that works for you.. great =)
<devill> Nan0fire: use fdisk ..
<Nan0fire> i tried already
<devill> Nan0fire: what do u see
<Nan0fire> i see all i guess.. i deleted all partitions with it, and i made a new ntfs with it ( with help of an irc buddy)
<albertico> has anyone had any issues with the intel 4965 wireless on ubuntu 9.04??
<devill> Nan0fire:u can recover the partition table ..if it hasnt lost already...
<twig11> dcherniv: okay how do I save and quit visudo?
<neoteny> Radtoo, it might be gnome.  when you click on the icon and it pulls up the slider when your mouse is on the icon scrolling up increases the volume.  however if you move your mouse up to the slider you scroll down to increase the volume. seems to the scrolling should be consistent.
<dcherniv> twig11: ctrl+x
<jbk`> twig11: same as quitting + saving in vim
<RoyL> hi
<twig11> dcherniv: and I added a comment before the line: #Allows all users to run the following script as root. I can do that right?
<neoteny> Radtoo, right now i'm in the information gathering phase :)
<dcherniv> twig11: yea thats fine
<Nan0fire> devill i erased, repartition-tabled, partitoined everyting a couple of times so i don't think there's a way back :S
<alexnet> Im having a permissions related problem. I have created a group that contains my username and apache as members.  I then recursively gave permissions to a folder for root:mygroup.  The members of my group cannot write to teh folder (the chmod settings are okay).  Is there a way to see if maybe i messed up the group creation?
<Lenaud01> virtual ox seems have issue with usb
<twig11> dcherniv: save modified buffer y ?
<RoyL> Any1 free to help me with an Ubuntu Firefox keyboard issue?  BTW - I am new to IRC
<Lenaud01> anyone else have this issue?
<twig11> dcherniv: after messing a few things up I'm ultra cautious.
<Pici> Lenaud01: The ose (open source edition) of virtualbox that comes with Ubuntu does not support usb.
<yurik> Is 32bit of 64bit best?
<sivel> I have seen reference to an ubuntu experimental repository.  is anyone aware of such a repo?
<RocketLauncher> I can take a screenshot of my other monitor using scrot -m, but I don't want to have to take two screenshots and put them together. Any better solutions?
<dcherniv> twig11: yes
<devil> Nan0fire:dnt lose hope .theres always a chance...have u used testdisk?.
<Lenaud01> Pici I got the .deb from sun
<RoyL> anyone free to help me?
<dcherniv> twig11: save it
<RocketLauncher> else what's a quick way to join two images together like that
<Nan0fire> devill, no
<Pici> Lenaud01: Then I would ask in #vbox then
<Lenaud01> thanks
<Radtoo> neoteny: ah, I'd see if this also happens for me but I've only got wmii and kde4 installed at the moment. but yes, this sounds like a bug.
<gartral> yurik: 32 if your gaming, 64 if your doing high math
<yurik> gartral: for a server ?
<devil> its gud..use that..itll analyze first using quick search
<twig11> dcherniv: I'm not sure what to do at the next option. File name to write: /etc/sudoers.tmp
<firepants> anyone know where i can get the medibuntu gpg key?
<ivan_> hey, for some reason my ubuntu keeps starting up in text and i dont know how to switch it to the graphics mode
<Nan0fire> devil, changed name to devil?
<RoyL> Any Ubuntu experts here?  I need some help
<devil> Nan0fire: yups..
<Pici> !ask | RoyL
<ubottu> RoyL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Radtoo> yurik: 64bit is most useful if you have a lot of ram or do maths intensive processing (video encoding, actual math solving, ...). otherwise 32bit is slightly less problematic and you dont usually miss out on anything
<neoteny> RoyL, maybe us mere non experts can help.
<devil> ivan_: use startx
<Nan0fire> devil ok so  i need to down an burn " testdisk" ?
<dcherniv> twig11: hm i dunno, never used visudo. maybe someone else can clarify why it wants to save to a .tmp filke
<grawity> dcherniv: because visudo does that to make sure you didn't made any syntax errors.
<majikman> how do i use dpkg to list available packages to install?
<devil> Nan0fire:no just install it on ur machine
<ivan_> thanks
<vega> RoyL: probably not, this is only official ubuntu support channel..
<Pici> twig11: Thats normal, just save and quit and it will do its thing.
<Nan0fire> you mean on my windows?
<RoyL> I have a prob where the keybrd stops working in Jaunty but only when using Firefox 3.5
<grawity> dcherniv: if the new sudoers file is correct, it is copied to /etc/sudoers. Otherwise it warns you and reopens the same temp file.
<click_here> I installed ubuntu on my eee pc, and I have no sound
<fccf> RoyL: needless to say with almost fifteen hundred ... there is alot of expertise
<twig11> Pici: I know, but how?
<ivan_> do you know why it would just randomly start in text mode?
<yurik> Radtoo: it will be a web server/irc server, just _servers_ basically... what do u suggest?
<Pici> twig11: ctrl-o to save (don't change the filename) and then ctrl-x
<ojii> hi all, i installed firefox 3.5 using apt-get install firefox-3.5 but i still have firefox-3.0 installed and that's the one that opens if i go applications->internet->firefox
<ojii> how can i upgrade to 3.5?
<Pici> !ff35 | read this ojii
<ubottu> read this ojii: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Radtoo> yurik: 32bit will be fine, I'm sure. you'll probably save a little time every now and then as compared to 64 bit where you occasionally solve problems. and performance won't be impacted by 32bit.
<OttifantSir> A networking question: I have a DIR-655 and a DI-524. I have a cable-connection I wish to share with the neighbours, but at the moment, with only the DIR-655 providing wireless, they're getting between 12 and 36 % signalstrength. Any ide on how to enable the DI-524 as an extender? Preferrably keeping Gigabit-connectivity between my server and media-PC (Probably need a switch for that, right?)
<fccf> majikman: that would be a long list.. have you tried aptitude
<ojii> shiretoko? wtf
<devil> Nan0fire:it works on both the os..
<Pici> ojii: Please mind your language here.
<majikman> fccf, no, but i like being able to grep and do other text manipulations on my output
<devil> Nan0fire:google it..
<click_here> I have no sound on my ubuntu eee pc install.
<majikman> so 'm not really concerned about long lists
<yurik> Radtoo: thank you!
<yurik> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<Radtoo> yurik: no problem.
<twig11> Pici: ctrl>o gives me a system beep. Did I mess something up if I accidentally hit ctrl>c trying to copy out of terminal with visudo running?
<DVA5912> Is the game 20,000 leagues under the sea open source? Id like to modify its some.
<alexnet> Problem: Jim is in group MyGroup.  A folder named /folder/ with permissions root:MyGroup rwxrwxr-x exists.  Jim cannot copy files to /folder/ over scp.  If permissions are changed to jim:MyGroup, Jim can now copy files to /folder/.  How do I make it so that all members of MyGroup can always copy files to /folder/ ?
<Pici> twig11: What do you see on your screen right now? Are you still in nano?
<RoyL> I have a prob where the keybrd stops working in Jaunty but only when using Firefox 3.5. Any ideas?
<Nan0fire> devil i'll try that then! does it recognize ext4?
<ashii> Kawaiiiiiiiiii, i have a question, if i install samba on ubuntu server and through a windows box write too a ntfs partition, will it succed?.. the ntfs partition is on the samba server
<ashii> ubuntu server
<twig11> Pici: File Name to Write: /etc/sudoers.tmp   (new line)           ^G Get Help         ^T To Files         M-M Mac Format      M-P Prepend  (new line)  ^C Cancel           M-D DOS Format      M-A Append          M-B Backup File
<DVA5912> Where are downloaded games stored?
<Pici> twig11: press enter.
<wildc4rd> playing alien arena, how do I get it on screen one, not screen 2?
<twig11> Pici: done
<twig11> :-)
<tanath> i see nothing in System->Hardware drivers
<devil> Nan0fire: i hope so..chk the site..
<Pici> twig11: If nano is still open, press ctrl-x, otherwise you're done.
<u_> What are some creative things to do with an idle linux box?
<tanath> anyone know why that might be?
<Paavi2_0> DVA5912: what are you downloading them with?
<tanath> u_, run folding@home?
<DVA5912> Paavi2_0: Add/Remove programs
<sez> my mousepad stopped working on my eee just yesterday; I belive it could be after I updated a few things. any tips on how to fix this problem?
<Nan0fire> devil, hope it works, im installing hackingtosh right now
<twig11> Pici: dcherniv: Now I've edited sudoers, and I still want to make the script run at startup. still with me?
<Paavi2_0> DVA5912: you know that it installs them too? try looking under Programs > Games
<OttifantSir> I have a DIR-655 and a DI-524. I have a cable-connection I wish to share with the neighbours, but at the moment, with only the DIR-655 providing wireless, they're getting between 12 and 36 % signalstrength. Any ide on how to enable the DI-524 as an extender? Preferrably keeping Gigabit-connectivity between my server and media-PC (Probably need a switch for that, right?)
<Pici> twig11: If you don't mind me asking, what does this script do?
<DVA5912> Paavi2_0: i know that :) im looking for the source code of the game itself
<fccf> magikman: have you looked at man dpkg .... there are alot of options
<Paavi2_0> DVA5912: i think apt just installs the binaries...
<tanath> why does System->Hardware drivers show nothing?
<RoyL> I have a prob where the keybrd stops working in Jaunty but only when using Firefox 3.5. Any ideas? Sorry to rpt but not getting any help so far :-( Losing will to live
<twig11> Pici: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m38fa0231
<DVA5912> Paavi2_0: ok. well that would be a feutile attempt then. Anyway a google search gave me the source code. Im making some adjustments!
<devil> Nan0fire: okkk..u also have option of gpart to recover the partition table. but i prefer testdisk
<twig11> Pici: BAD BAD wireless card that hates all gui utilities
<DVA5912> what the sh** its a python game i didint think it was
<tanath> RoyL, it stop working in all apps, or just when fx3.5 is running?
<fccf> magikman: start with dpkg --list
<RocketLauncher> So I have scrot. I'm dual screening.. I use 'scrot -m' and I take a screenshot of the half I wanted. The site says I'm supposed to join them together.. Is there a quick way to do this?
<Paavi2_0> DVA5912: i recommend you to read the apt documentation
<twig11> !language <DVA5912
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RocketLauncher> i have to join them together side by side..
<tanath> RoyL, er, in fx3.5
<devil> Royl: i cant say why..try updating the browser..or arther use anothr browser ..
<DVA5912> how can you call language when i could have said shoot all you saw was sh**
<tanath> RoyL, if it only doesn't work in fx3.5, then it's the app
<RoyL> tanath: yes
<theTroy> did anyone use TrueCrypt? It does not accept 63 symbol password on entering to DECRYPT, but does accept it to ENCRYPT. Now I have freaking 40GB of my data without being able to decrypt it, even knowing the password. any help will be greatly appreciated
<tanath> RoyL, yes what?
<Pici> twig11: Well... if you wanted it to run at boot then we didn't need to put it in the sudoers file.
 * Dekko wonders how do I install SMP kernel? I am now running 2.6.28-13-generic on a core duo 2.4 Ghz machine....
<Dekko> And I am using Jaunty Jackalope.
<RoyL> yes all apps after using ffox3.5
<erUSUL> !generic | Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Pici> Dekko: The generic kernel supports smp just fine.
<Pici> !boot > twig11
<ubottu> twig11, please see my private message
<Dekko> Pici: It does....?? Can I see this somewhere?
<twig11> Pici: the script is required even when the computer wakes from sleep. The card goes down over ANYTHING.
<Dekko> My conky just shows one CPU :)
<Dekko> says its 1.4 Ghz :-P
<Dekko> or something like that :)
<erUSUL> Dekko: less /proc/cpuinfo
<tanath> RoyL, check bug reports? file bug?
<Dekko> erusul: thanks
<RocketLauncher> i have to join them together side by side..
<RocketLauncher> oh whoops
<RoyL> Sorry. The kbrd stops in all apps after using ff3.5 for a few mins
<Pici> Dekko: The link from ubottu above should explain it.
<Dekko> Pici: will check it, thanks.
<Pici> twig11: Then you'd have to put it in some of the udev scripts, I'm not sure where those are.
<tanath> why does System->Hardware drivers show nothing?
 * Dekko also wonders if someone has any experience with how to get Conky to understand I want the information displayed on the monitor to the RIGHT (I have two monitors under Twinview - extended desktop)...... :)
<Spad-XIII> mazda01: did you get phpmyadmin working ?
<tanath> Dekko, i believe you can set a compiz rule to have it always run there..
<Pici> Dekko: Please don't use actions for your questions.
<Dekko> Pici: Okay :)
 * RocketLauncher asks a question
<Dekko> tanath: Hmmm where could I find out about this? :)
<twig11> dcherniv: you told me what to do to run that script at startup didn't you? I failed to copy it and now it's scrolled out of reach. Can you give it now that I'm ready?
<tanath> Dekko, in ccsm. i'm poking around now trying to find it
<Dekko> tanath: Thank you for your kind assistance!!
<alexnet> How come the users that belong to mygroup can't create files?
<RocketLauncher> I tried scrot -s, and selected both screens... it only takes a screenshot of the right monitor. scrot -m does the same. Apparently I'm supposed to take a screenshot of both monitors, then join them together. Is there a quick way to do this or do I have to do it in Gimp, which I seriously don't have much knowledge of.
<erUSUL> alexnet: where
<twig11> How do I create a link to a file using the CLI
<dcherniv> twig11: no i actually didnt.
<dcherniv> twig11: you done with sudoer
<twig11> dcherniv: yes
<dcherniv> twig11: logout log back in
<erUSUL> twig11: ln -s filename linkname
<fccf> Dekko: when starting a program  like firefox .... use firefox :1 to use the second screen ... conky :1 ??
<dcherniv> twig11: and see if it asks for a password
<twig11> dcherniv: okay bye.
<click_here> i hit a keyboard shortcut that zoomed in ALOT and I didn't know how to go back to normal
<dcherniv> twig11: ie once you log back in do sudo /bin/fixwifi on the terminal
<click_here> what is that shortcut?
<alexnet> erUSUL, i createda  group called apacheandfriends, i added www-data and myself to that group.. but neither www-data nor I can create files.  the folder is called /folder/ and has rwxrwxr-x root:apacheandfriends
<Dekko> fccf: will check it out thanks
<ivze> Greetings, everyone, reading! Have anybody seen a bug of such kind: Atheros chip on a laptop stops working after XP installation?
<stroyan> click_here: Try <ctrl> and mouse wheel.
<erUSUL> alexnet: what error you get when you try ?
<click_here> stroyan, i'm on an eee pc
<fwaokda> uhh something strange is going on...
<fwaokda> My power goes out for awhile and I boot up my PC and now my Zune is recognized in ubuntu...
<alexnet> erUSUL PErmission denied
<Spad-XIII> click_here: in firefox? ctrl+0 goes back to normal zoom level ?
<theTroy> click_here use both of your fingers on the trackpad to get mousewheel action
<alexnet> erUSUL here is ls -l drwxrwxr-x 7 root apacheandfriends 4096 2009-07-14 12:20 folder
<click_here> Spad-XIII, this was a ubuntu thing, not firefox
<theTroy> click_here  1 finger - left click, 2 fingers - middle click, 2 finders + drag = mousewheel, 3 fingers = rightclick
 * fccf thinks provided he only has 2 fingers
<Spad-XIII> click_here: cool
<Pici> RocketLauncher: You probably can use imagemagick's montage, take a look at some of the examples on http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/ to see how to use it.
<alexnet> erUSUL if i type "groups myname" i see apacheandfriends in the list of groups
<click_here> theTroy, I don't think I have that installed
<theTroy> click_here
<theTroy> its defaukt
<diegotiller> onde e o chat em portugues?
<theTroy> default*. EEE PC 901 here
<Pici> !pt | diegotiller
<ubottu> diegotiller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dekko> fccf: no matter what I do the conky window ends up on the LEFT monitor (the wrong one)
<ANTRat> alexnet: have you logged out out / logged back in since adding yourself to the group?
<RocketLauncher> Pici scrot -m doesn't seem to work as it turns out. I have to use scrot -s to take a screenshot of my other monitor, and it might come short like 1024x767 or something, not the exact size...
<diegotiller> eu uso biglinux
<click_here> theTroy, originally had xp on this, then installed ubuntu 904 ha
<diegotiller> ande e o chat biglinux?
<alexnet> ANTRat, no, i have not. I'm SSH'd in do i just need to disconnect or do i need to reboot the Ubuntu box?
<diegotiller> portugues????????
<Nan0fire> ok, i'm easier to type now
<alexnet> !pt | diegotiller
<ubottu> diegotiller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<click_here> also does anyone know of a shortcut to open terminal?
<theTroy> click_here its ubuntu thing, not the EEEPC thing, I turned many EEEPCs into linux religion
<ANTRat> alexnet: just disconnect / reconnect
<theTroy> click_here go to the options and just drag it onto the panel
<theTroy> the icon*
<Nan0fire> klos how does that person know that it IS compatible, he doesn't say
<click_here> theTroy, drag what icon?
<theTroy> click_here go to the place where the terminal is, in the accesoires, and drag it onto panel
<theTroy> sorry for typos, just tired here
<erUSUL> alexnet: well i dunno what's happening it should "just work"
<alexnet> ANTRat sweet, now *I* have permissions.  To get www-data permissions do i need to disconnect www-data as well? (by restarting apache)
<theTroy> or wait, are you using the netbook interface? and not standard desktop?
<click_here> theTroy, no standard desktop, but I want a keyboard shortcut
<ANTRat> alexnet: yeah
<alexnet> erUSUL, maybe its cause im connecting remotely
<click_here> theTroy, not desktop
<Nan0fire> klos i think iDeneb is compat. but it gave the still waiting for root device eroor, but that's more the problem of the order of the drives/partitions
<vadi> Please help me i have problem with Audio
<tanath> Dekko, Place Windows > Fixed viewport might do it
<guest_> rius
<fccf> Dekko: I'm setting up for a test ... give me a few min
<theTroy> click_here ahh keyboard shortcut, then go to preferences, and keyboard shortcuts, should be able to set it up there, I am sorry, do not know any more than that
<erUSUL> alexnet: it should not matter
<erUSUL> alexnet: i did a quick test here and it worked...
<Dekko> tanath and fccf: Thank you!!! :) I REALLY appreciate your help.
<Dreki> Click_here u can set a hotkey, i set mine to ctrl+T
<click_here> theTroy, yeah i got that far, i just can't figure out what i need to type under "command:"
<alexnet> erUSUL, well im not sure if ive done other things wrong.. im fairly new to ubuntu... but i was juggling permissions between me:mygroup, root:mygroup, www-data:mygroup... and only the owner ever actually had permissions
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<click_here> Dreki, how would you put that under "command:"
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<leaf-sheep> Woooooot!
<stroyan> click_here: You can use <alt>F2 to run a command.  That command can be gnome-terminal if you really want a shell.  The command for a keyboard short cut would be gnome-terminal.
<leaf-sheep> I'm riding the wave!
<alexnet> funtimes
<ANTRat> wee
<Nan0fire> what it this?
<leaf-sheep> Oh snap!  A shark!
<Nan0fire> happy invasion?
<alexnet> erUSUL, well im not sure if ive done other things wrong.. im fairly new to ubuntu... but i was juggling permissions between me:mygroup, root:mygroup, www-data:mygroup... and only the owner ever actually had permissions
<leaf-sheep> !netsplit | Nan0fire
<ubottu> Nan0fire: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dreki> netsplit...
<fwaokda> Welcome Back everyone
<erUSUL> alexnet: weird...
<alexnet> erUSUL, and i created the group mygroup while SSH'd into the box
<Nan0fire> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vadi> Please help me my audio is not working , http://paste.ubuntu.com/218253/
<click_here> how do i turn off the info about people joining the chat room?
<alexnet> erUSUL and it wasnt until i disconencted just now and reconnected that the group took effect
<erUSUL> alexnet: you are sure folder has w permissions for group ?
<RocketLauncher> scrot -m doesn't take a screenshot of my right monitor, it only takes a screenshot of my left...........................
<erUSUL> alexnet: well that's normal if you created the group in the session
<fwaokda> anyone know how I can backup my windows installation within VBOX so I don't have to reinstall after my reformat in a couple mins?
<erUSUL> alexnet: you have to log in again afaik
<click_here> RocketLauncher, do you have them reversed in orientation in the back of your GPU?
<twig11> dcherniv: Okay I'm back. It doesn't work. I pulled the commands out of the script, created a new file on my desktop, ran it from terminal, and that's how I got back online.
<alexnet> erUSUL, ah is there anything else like that?
<RocketLauncher> click_here what do you mean
<twig11> dcherniv: I'll try to get you some output for pastebin
<clearzen> do I have to add a % sign in front of a user i wish to grant sudo permissions in the /etc/sudoers file?
<stroyan> click_here: Which irc client are you using?
<click_here> stroyan, xchat
<Pici> clearzen: You should only have to add them to the admin group if you want to grant them sudo access. No need to touch /etc/sudoers
<click_here> RocketLauncher, as in you have 2 DVI ports on the back of your GPU
<erUSUL> alexnet: no; after the new group/memebership takes effect you should be able to create files in a folder your group(s) have w permision for
<RocketLauncher> oh click_here i'm thinking it could be reversed.. i had problems with identifying monitors in windows sometimes.. my left would be 2 and my right would be 1
<vadi> I have problem with Audio , http://paste.ubuntu.com/218253/
<RocketLauncher> click_here so maybe it is
<click_here> RocketLauncher, possibly you could flip which monitor is plugged where
<clearzen> Pici: is admin in /etc/groups?
<karma> how do i find out the last updates that have been applied in ubuntu
<Pici> clearzen: yes.
<RocketLauncher> click_here hold on let me check
<alexnet> erUSUL, okay thank you
<Pici> clearzen: The admin group is in /etc/sudoers by default.
<clearzen> Pici: Ok, Thanks for the info
<Falc> no need to edit files for that
<RocketLauncher> click_here my right monitor is on the left, in the dvi port. my left monitor is on the right, in the vga port.. is that what you're talking about?
<alexnet> thanks ANTRat too
<Falc> just 'sudo adduser <username> admin'
<click_here> RocketLauncher, try switching
<TIT> Всем доброго вечера.
<RocketLauncher> click_here ok
<Pici> !ru | TIT
<clearzen> Falc: that makes it a easy thanks
<ubottu> TIT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<twig11> dcherniv: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d13d5921
<twig11> Pici: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d13d5921
<Billy_S> how can i turn off the joining an leave messages in irssi?
<sirakim> comment y aller
<sirakim> aidez moi
<stroyan> click_here: If  you right button click on a channel tab you can choose Settings->"Hide Join/Part Messages"
<erUSUL> !fr | sirakim
<ubottu> sirakim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> !quietirssi | Billy_S
<ubottu> Billy_S: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Billy_S> thank you, stroyan :)
<RocketLauncher> click_here okay. In display preferences do i have to switch the monitor's places since it was reversed before?
<Dvyjones> Looks like my own simulator is working :)
<click_here> stroyan, thanks
<dcherniv> twig11: run it with sudo
<click_here> RocketLauncher, is this in ubuntu?
<vadi> i am new to ubuntu i have problem with audio
<RocketLauncher> click_here yup..............
<Billy_S> @ubottu, thanks, it works :)
<RocketLauncher> click_here if you were mistaken, it was still reversed anyways and I've been wanting to change them before
<click_here> RocketLauncher, well i don't know for sure, i'm just brainstorming with you
<stroyan> click_here, Billy_S: It is also possible to use the Settings->Advanced->Text Events menu to set different messages or no message for specific events such as Join.
<RocketLauncher> click_here scrot still doesn't do it right btw
<theTroy> what kernel does 9.10 use?
<beto> how can i share my internet connection?
<leaf-sheep> RocketLauncher: How about regular scrot?
<twig11> dcherniv: if you'll remember, I'm trying to set it up so other users can run the script without sudo. Reduce it to a click for the people who just want it to work, you know?
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | beto
<ubottu> beto: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<RocketLauncher> leaf-sheep what do you mean
<RocketLauncher> leaf-sheep oh
<leaf-sheep> RocketLauncher: Don't use the -m parameter.
<RocketLauncher> leaf-sheep nope doesnt work
<twig11> dcherniv: wasn't that the reason me modified sudoers?
<twig11> dcherniv: we
<jdudeski> is there any way to stop my onboard i845 video from freezing up X in 9.04? I just did a fresh install and I'm 99% sure it's the i845 onboard video that's causing X to freeze at the login prompt
<dcherniv> twig11: thats just how sudo works, you still run it with sudo but it wont ask for password anymore
<erUSUL> !ntel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntel
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<twig11> dcherniv: Okay. so there's no way to create a link that requires only a click by a desktop user to trigger the script?
<saddvdperson> Hi.  I'm having a hard time getting my DVD to play.  I have restricted-extra drivers and libcss stuff installed, and I rebooted.  I can get the menu to show and it looks great, but the actual movie is all garbled.  What can I do to make it play properly?
<saddvdperson> I've tried it in both totem and VLC, and it works the same way (doesn't work the same way)... :(
<erUSUL> saddvdperson: tried different players ? xine-ui is great for dvd's also vlc ... totem (the default one) is notsogreat
<dcherniv> twig11: yea there is
<tonii> how do I set "-display" option correctly with xset? I've tried /dev/tty#, 0:0, 0, :0 etc but none are working.
<dcherniv> twig11: does it ask you for a password?
<twig11> dcherniv: no. It does what you see there. no prompts at all
<RocketLauncher> EDIT: SCROT doesn't work at all! Wow I confused myself .. Back to phase one.
<saddvdperson> Hm, I think it's the disc.  I put my old Matrix DVD in and it does play...
<dcherniv> twig11: even with sudo /bin/fixwifi ?
<saddvdperson> It's this new Haunting in Connecticut DVD.  Is there maybe some lame encryption on it that I need to install something more to see properly?
<twig11> dcherniv: hold on while i check. my connection will be down temporarily if it works, you know.
<dcherniv> twig11: ok
<erUSUL> saddvdperson: that dvd is simply foobared (scratched or something) ?
<L3dPlatedLinux>  If i was to just copy the /.firefox  would that back it up plugins and all?
<saddvdperson> It's possible, but it just came out today, so it shouldn't have previous use.  I tried it in my physical DVD player and it played okay
<abc> iyi akşamlar
<ortsvorsteher> !tr | abc
<ubottu> abc: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<twig11> dcherniv: Back already. It works with sudo
<click_here> I have 2 screens active on my eee pc in ubuntu.... as in i drag a window over to another screen on my eee pc... how do i turn that off?'
<dcherniv> twig11: cool no password?
<stroyan> tonii: Normally the DISPLAY environment variable is set properly for commands like xset to run.  You will need to tell us more about your situation for anyone to guess what display setting will find the X server you expect to reach.
<twig11> dcherniv: right no password
<dcherniv> twig11: so write yet another shell script create a new file on your desktop with following contents #!/bin/bash xterm -e "sudo /bin/fixwifi"
<dcherniv> twig11: xterm -e goes on the 2nd line
<twig11> dcherniv: okay.
<erUSUL> L3dPlatedLinux: no; some plgunis are installed system wide (for example when you install flashplugin-nonfree )
<mzz> can someone confirm that "Reading files needed to boot" is normally the first thing printed once we're off the initramfs and on the actual partition?
<mzz> for some reason I'm only getting a boot splash up until that point.
<theTroy> how to use the " in the terminal? i.e. " blabla " blabla " and the string is blabla " blabla
<mzz> L3dPlatedLinux: notice plugins and extensions are pretty different. Most of your extensions will be per-profile (in ~/.mozilla). Most of your plugins won't be.
<tonii> stroyan: ah, hm. How do I find that out? :D
<erUSUL> theTroy: scape it with \
<mzz> theTroy: either backslash-escape it or quote the whole lot with single quotes.
<L3dPlatedLinux> well the is there a way to make a back up of ff and everything in there so I can just put it back the way I have it now just in case
<woodworker2001> Alright.... this is my first time on here and first time ever using anthing to do with Ubuntu... but here is what I am trying to do.  I am trying to set up my own Moodle server. What I want to do is install Ubuntu on a flash drive so I can boot up my laptop using Ubuntu and make it my host server when I want to access the site, but still be able to run windows and keep that info when I dont want to do this.  I have tried 3
<woodworker2001> intall
<Orange_v_Blue> I've recently been getting an annoying woodblock-esque sound that doesn't seem to be tied to anything in particular, and happens at random. a restart didn't help, and it's really driving me nuts. any ideas, besides muting
<erUSUL> theTroy: echo "blabla \"blabla \" more bla "
<twig11> dcherniv: I'm done, now just click? :-D
<theTroy> thank!
<theTroy> thanks*
<woodworker2001> Can someone please help?:-)
<stroyan> tonii: Start with the basics.  Are you running xset from a gnome-terminal showing in an X server, or from ssh, or what?
<mzz> woodworker2001: cut off at "I have tried 3"
<tonii> stroyan: ah! from consol. my monitor is put either into suspended mode or "off" and I want to wake it up.
<soreau> mzz !
<soreau> ;)
<Orange_v_Blue> woodworker2001: google dual-boot ubuntu or USB ubuntu boot, that should do it
<woodworker2001> intalling the 8.04.2 - i386 server edition and it wont boot after I finish the
<erUSUL> !usbinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall
<twig11> dcherniv: Can this be run from a non-admin's account as well?
<tonii> stroyan: I'm having difficulties to make any other driver then "vesa" to work with X at the moment.
<saddvdperson> Maybe it is the disc.  I just tried the other side (full screen) and it does play.
<mzz> soreau: I'm messing around with intel kms on a laptop. It even kinda works! But I somehow broke hibernate/resume in the process :(
<ortsvorsteher> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<saddvdperson> I guess this is a bad coincidence of my first DVD play since last linux upgrade and a bad disc after all.
<twig11> dcherniv: you still around?
<soreau> mzz: Not surprising. suspend/hibernate/resume has been a consistent problem for graphics drivers
<theTroy> when I try to echo " !bla" it says even !bla is not found
<theTroy> event*
<twig11> dcherniv: okay I'm trying it out so I might not see a response from you for a minute
<stroyan> tonii: If you do "ps -ef | grep X" you should see a /usr/X11R6/bin/X line.  The first argument to that would be the DISPLAY name.
<mzz> soreau: well, I'm not sure if it's my modesetting stuff or my temporary karmic install. I suspect it's either an initramfs issue or a kernel parameter issue, and it doesn't even attempt to resume.
<lstarnes> twig11: replace ! with \!
<tonii> stroyan: thanks! :)
<mzz> soreau: oh wait, I think I might know what it is (and it's none of the above, yay)
<kyle3> Hey how do i become a ubuntu mirror?
<erUSUL> theTroy: you have to scape ! too. search in google what chars you have to scape in shell
<mzz> soreau: I completely forgot about it, but I reformatted my swap partition. I bet the uuid of the old swap partition is still stashed somewhere, and it's unsuccessfully trying to resume from that.
<erUSUL> kyle3: there is a link in the main ubuntu site iirc
<kyle3> yes
<soreau> mzz: Ah ha!
<Pici> !newmirror | kyle3
<ubottu> kyle3: Interested in setting up a new mirror? See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror for more info.
<theTroy> erUSUL what do you mean scape? \! doesnt work
<erUSUL> theTroy: it does here
<twig11> lstarnes: #\!/bin/bash
<twig11> xterm -e "sudo /bin/fixwifi"?
<kyle3> i have done that its been one week no reply
<mzz> soreau: (just to complicate matters further: my swap is on lvm)
<theTroy> hmm
<woodworker2001> do I need to run server edition to be able to host a moodle site
<theTroy> will try again
<tonii> stroyan: :0 it says, but xset "cannot open display". hmm.
<gangil1> where are all the icons images stored in ubuntu????
<erUSUL> mzz: boot with "noresume" boot option ?
<soreau> mzz: Why complicate things like that? KMS is enough complexity ;)
<erUSUL> gangil1: /usr/share/icons/ ?
<lstarnes> twig11: wait, I got the wrong nick.  That was for theTroy
<twig11> lstarnes: okay.
<mzz> erUSUL: no "noresume" in sight. It does boot fine, it just never even tries to resume (at least not as far as I notice)
<dcherniv> twig11: yea that script that you wrote make it executable, chmod +x scriptname
<dcherniv> twig11: once its executable you can just double click on it
<ortsvorsteher> twig11: no, dont scape the shell interpretor with #\!/bin/bash everytime you write a script for bash, it starts with #!/bin/bash
<mzz> soreau: lvm's actually easier than regular partitioning once you're booted
<dcherniv> twig11: and it should do the whole shebang automatically
<mzz> soreau: it's only during grub and early bootup that it can complicate matters.
<theTroy> erUSUL echo " \!bh" results in \!bg not in !bg
<twig11> dcherniv: I made it executable using the gui properties
<dcherniv> twig11: yea thats fine too
<dcherniv> twig11: double click on it see what happens
<soreau> mzz: I'll take your word for it. Only messed with lvm once and it was difficult to set up as I recall
<twig11> dcherniv: Okay, i'll be outfor a bit while I test...
<dcherniv> twig11: alright
<soreau> mzz: Mostly because I had to get the right installation iso
<twig11> dcherniv: run or run in terminal?
<mzz> soreau: well, ubuntu is annoying in that you need the alternative install cd to set up lvm during install (this is a carefully guarded secret or something: I haven't been able to find a list of features on the alt cd that aren't on the regular one anywhere)
<Alvinware> Hot to tweak 10-network-security.conf?
<dcherniv> twig11: you created that last script with xterm -e on your desktop right?
<Apollo2366> I'm trying to combine two .wav files into one. I'm using Audacity, but when I export my project, the .wav file it saves is broken. Help?
<dcherniv> twig11: so just double click on it, it should pop a new window up
<dcherniv> twig11: just run
<soreau> mzz: Yea, I haven't even looked at Jaunty x86 desktop cd's 'alternate' options yet
<dcherniv> twig11: no need to run in terminal
<mzz> soreau: it's really great once it works though, since it lets me resize and rearrange partitions without their numbers changing
<erUSUL> theTroy: weird zsh and /bin/echo get it right but bash echo does not ...
<stroyan> tonii: If you are not logged in to the X server then the X authority setting will be the -auth option in the ps line.  If you are logged in then it will be ~/.Xauthority of the user that is logged in.  You would need to "export XAUTHORITY=<path>" with that file to make xset find the right file.
<soreau> mzz: Anyway, lemme know if you get suspend back up, I have to run some errands now
<fergus> hi u there...  does anyone know not to configure a wireless network using digital certified???
<fergus> *how to configure
<Dekko> Did you guys figure out how to nake conky show up on the correct monitor yet? ;-)
<gangil1> erUSUL: I need the network icon ...where can it be?
<stroyan> tonii: Or, maybe the X server is really unhealthy right now.
<RocketLauncher> All I want to do is take a screenshot of both monitors. Print screen doesn't work.. scrot doesn't work. Everything takes a screenshot of my left monitor, and not my right. How do I fix this? It's getting on my nerves now
<tonii> stroyan: ah. seems like more trouble then it's worth. I just wanted to see if it would solve my current problem with X.
<twig11> dcherniv: It works! now if I make a copy will it run from a link on the desktop of a non-admin user?
<click_here>  how do i watch you tube videos? what do i need to download and how?
<woodworker2001> I hosting a Moodle site from a laptod do you need to run server edition or destop edition?
<david_> how do i access glipper. i installed it and cant find it???
<tonii> stroyan: X starts on port CRT-0 (dvi) even though the monitor is connected to CRT-1 (vga), which makes the monitor go into suspend or off (don't know which)
<dcherniv> twig11: yea sure it should, you have to make sure that the user who will be executing it has executable permissions
<tbtroj> "upgrade-manager -d" upgrade to a development release, but is there a way to *always* be in the devel release?
<Alvinware> What can i use to convert rmvb to other with gui?
<Radtoo> Alvinware: avidemux for instance.
<tbtroj> Something like Fedora's Rawhide.
<Alvinware> thank you, radtoo.
<click_here> how do i view videos on youtube?
<fwaokda> anyone have any experience with cloning virtualbox .vdi's ?
<minimec> RocketLauncher: I always use gnome-screenshot with my Dual-Screen System. That always works. At least it always worked with ATI and NVIDIA cards.
<Radtoo> Alvinware: np. if you need more suggestions, ask again - there's other programs for sure. >D
<stroyan> tonii: The monitor selection might be switchable with <fn>F4 or <fn>F5, depending on your system.  You might also see if you can get xrandr to tell you about monitors and possibly switch the output.
<RocketLauncher> minimec it only takes a screenshot of my left monitor, that's the problem :(
<Radtoo> click_here: your favourite web browser perhaps and adobe's flash?
<ascheel> So I learned the most pointless and nerdy thing ever and it's incredible!  hovering over a sound file starts playing it.
<naildownx3> I have installed jaunty on my mini 12 and my firefox is freezing my whole machine...anyone have a similar problem before?
<tonii> stroyan: hm, didn't try <fn>, I should test that first.
<click_here> Radtoo, hmm.. i thought i had both of those already and it still isn't working
<Alvinware> radtoo, is avidemux the best in format support?
<minimec> RocketLauncher: What GPU do xou have?
<fccf> ascheel: thats nautilus integration
<ascheel> fccf: it rocks what it is.  :)
<david_> is there a decent clipboard manager for ubuntu?
<RocketLauncher> minimec ati hd4670
<david_> yet
<linduxed> lets say ive got a music folder in /home/linduxed/music and i want the user mpd to be able to access it through a symlink called /var/lib/mpd/music, how do i set up the permissions so mpd gets to see and read the contents of /home/linduxed/music?
<minimec> RocketLauncher: fglrx driver?
<Radtoo> Alvinware: its pretty good. if you're in need to do this professionally you may be more happy with ffmpeg or transcode or mencoder on the command line, but I think avidemux has more than most people need.
<RocketLauncher> minimec nope
<fccf> david_: glipper is a clipboard manager for gnome
<RocketLauncher> minimec http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<ascheel> linduxed: if I remember right, the user MPD gets ran as needs to have permissions to access both the sym link (including all parent directories)
<click_here> i think i need a decoder
<RocketLauncher> minimec thats what i use
<Alvinware> Thank You very much for your advices, Radtoo.
<click_here> is gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad ok to install?
<mgolisch> click_here: yeah why not?
<ascheel> linduxed: the directory it's pointing to also needs permissions for the same user and I could be wrong on this, but I think the user needs to have permission to access the directory from the standard (non-sym link) as well
<click_here> mgolisch, i don't want to get a virus or something
<Radtoo> Alvinware: np.
<minimec> RocketLauncher: Ok. Could be a driver thing. I don't see a reason, why gnome-screenshot shouldn't work. I personally guess its a driver related problem.
<linduxed> ascheel: that sounds reasonable, but terribly insecure in a way
<click_here> mgolisch, plus, it says its restricted software
<ascheel> linduxed, insecure?  You want them to have access, that's as secure or insecure as it gets.
<ascheel> Either they have access or they don't
<RocketLauncher> minimec Should I try fglrx? I tried it before but I didn't know how to set up dual screens using it. Display preferences didn't even load up..
<david_> fccf, i installed glipper and cant find it..:-/
<minimec> RocketLauncher: There is an ati config gui. You have to use that one.
<linduxed> ascheel: yeah i guess im talking trash
<fccf> david_: hold on while I test
<mgolisch> click_here: i think the bad set codecs isnt as good quality as the others but it shouldnt realy harm your system in anyway
<david_> fccf, k
<RocketLauncher> minimec I'll try getting fglrx now. do i have to uninstall the radeon driver that i already have or what
<click_here> mgoliscoh okh,
<ascheel> linduxed: mpd is a server process.  As long as it's locked down, you have nothing to worry about.  I don't believe mpd needs write access, just read
<click_here> mgolisch, you wouldn't happen to know of a great music player for ubuntu that lets you rip in flac?
<linduxed> ascheel: thats right
<ascheel> linduxed: I'm going to advise you to check out #mpd, as it's a bit off topic for the #ubuntu channel.
<minimec> RocketLauncher: No. That is no problem, but you well have to uninstall the fglrx driver, if you want to use the opensource driver, because fglrx adds a special kernel module.
<ascheel> linduxed: but I believe what I told you is truth
<sumant> does anyone know how to watch videos on www.crackle.com
<RocketLauncher> minmec okay
<ascheel> !ot | sumant
<sumant> i have ubuntu 9.04 with adobe flash 10 istalled
<ubottu> sumant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RocketLauncher> minimec: I'll try getting the fglrx driver now
<Alvinware> Radtoo, which website have the guide to edit 10-network-security.conf?
<sumant> @ubottu thanks man
<click_here> all i still get in youtube is black video, no video
<ascheel> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mzz> Alvinware: tweak it to accomplish what?
<fccf> david_: run pkill gnome-panel  ... and wait for a new panel ... then right click on top panel and click add to panel
<twig11> dcherniv: I've copied the file to family's home folder, now what do I have to do to the permissions? they still confuse me, can you list the command?
<velcroshooz> following a howto for cpu scaling, wants me to go to gconf-editor under gnome-power-manager, and the hading 'cpufreq' under that. its not listed. what gives?
<insigne> flashplayer-installer
<RocketLauncher> minimec, I get this when trying to download fglrx in synaptic: http://pastebin.com/d4bd85aec
<david_> fccf, its not in the add to panel list
<Alvinware> radtoo, I'm using aMule, and Transmission, while browsing web pages, it slow, so i intend to tweak it for internet/network performance.
<dcherniv> twig11: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/script
<fccf> david_ it will say clipboard manager  in the list
<twig11> dcherniv: okay
<naildownx3> does anyone have a dell mini 12?
<david_> fccf, ahhhh thanks
<minimec> RocketLauncher: You have another window with Synaptic or another package manager open. 2"nd: Install the fglrx driver via the restricted drivers option in the system settings menu.
<RocketLauncher> minimec where is the restricted drivers? is that in Hardware Drivers?
<btgream> can anyone help with gftp?
<Tenkawa> anyone good with usb bluetooth adapters?
<Tenkawa> got one that no module seems to have any clue about
<ascheel> naildownx3: I use a similar laptop. Same CPU and video, if I remember right.
<twig11> dcherniv: does anything have to be done to the permissions of the target script fixwifi in /bin for non-admin users to be able to run it?
<minimec> RocketLauncher: System/Admin/Hardware Drivers... in the menu yes
<Tenkawa> hciconfig sees it.. thats the odd part
<Tenkawa> but the bluetooth wizard etc doesnt
<ziewback_> hi! i have a new notebook with an intel 3935abg wireless adapter and the kernel seems to load the module (modprobe -l lists it) but i get no interface in ifconfig an the network manager does not show wireless connections (the option to turn wireless on or off is grey) - anyone got ideas how to find out whats wrong?
<fwaokda> how can I install ubuntu-amd64.iso to my thumbdrive in ubuntu-i386 ?
<velcroshooz> Tenkawa: ill tell you right now the bluetooth stack in linux is awful. Spent a week with bluetooth headphones only to find out the support just isnt there yet.
<mgolisch> ziewback_: dmesg?
<Tenkawa> velcroshooz: agreed
<bambu> hi. if i want to have ubuntu/vista dual boot, which should i install first? do i need to make a partition in my HDD?
<ziewback_> mgolisch: just a moment
<ascheel> fwaokda: I recommend you don't use ubuntu-amd64.iso, I recommend you download the ubuntu installer meant for thumb drives and memory sticks
<fwaokda> nevermind
<fridgos> hi
<fridgos> hi
<fwaokda> ascheel, what u mean?
<Apollo2366> Is anyone here experienced with Audacity?
<fridgos> yep
<ascheel> fwaokda: .iso files are CD images, meant to burn to a CD.
<leaf-sheep> !dualboot | bambu
<ubottu> bambu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fridgos> apollo person i use audacity
<bambu> thanks
<fccf> Apollo2366: what are you trying to do in audacity
<dcherniv> twig11: not really. except maybe sudo chmod a+x /bin/fixwifi
<velcroshooz> Tenkawa: could only get my phones paired every once in awhile, took commands after the pairing in commandline to work, then pulseaudio would try switching apps for output and just die. Dunno if your just trying to sync a phone or what but anything else is going to be intermittent its basically unusable
<dcherniv> twig11: and sudo chmod +r /bin/fixwifi
<RocketLauncher> minimec for some reason hardware drivers just sits at 0 percent "Searching for available drivers"
<Apollo2366> fccf, I'm trying to combine two .wav files into one, but when I export my project, the .wav file it saves is broken. Help?
<fwaokda> ascheel, where do i find the other iso for thumb drive then?
<btgream> bambu: if windows is installed first.. when you boot from the ubuntu cd there is an option to personally partition your hardrive but windows will not recognize
<fridgos> you need to  make sure it isnt corrup
<fridgos> corrupt
<fwaokda> ascheel, btw I'm installing it to a pc just via thumb drive... if that matters?
<ascheel> fwaokda: stand by.  It won't be a .iso file.
<ziewback_> mgolisch: hm it says two things: "eadio frequency kill switch is on, radio disabled by kill switch" and "firmware: requesting ilwifi..." - whats this rf kill switch?
<bambu> btgream: which should i install first?
<mgolisch> fwaokda: i think usb inmages are only availiable for netbook remix
<velcroshooz> following a howto for cpu scaling, wants me to go to gconf-editor under gnome-power-manager, and the heading 'cpufreq' under that. its not listed. what gives?
<fwaokda> mgolisch, bah well i dont want that trash
<minimec> RocketLauncher: I don't know why that is. It should find the driver.
<btgream> bumbu: well i had xp but it was installed first
<woodworker2001> if I want to host a moodle site on my laptop which ubunto system should I use for this?
<RocketLauncher> minimec is there another way to obtain it
<bambu> nm. ubuntu help says windows first is easier
<btgream> instead of vista.. not a big vista fan
<camt> babmu: vista first is much easier
<mgolisch> ziewback_: it means the radio switch is off, sure there is no switch or button on the keyboard?
<twig11> dcherniv: I just tested it from a non-admin account and it works. WOOHOOOO! Thanks for all the help! I'm up and running.
<fwaokda> ascheel, mgolisch , the usb startdisk creator in ubuntu wont solve putting the iso to my usb drive for me?
<fccf> woodworker2001: any or all... running the LAMP stack you can use moodle pretty easily
<mgolisch> fwaokda: it will
<fridgos> fuck
<twig11> Frozen-
<fwaokda> mgolisch, ok well im gonna do that then
<fwaokda> mgolisch, thanks
<fridgos> i sed d fuck werd
<ascheel> fwaokda: this will make it easy:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<fridgos> fuck
<FloodBot3> fridgos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<btgream> CAN SOMEONE DIRECT CONNECT WITH ME AND ANSWER A FEW SIMPLE QUESTIONS ABOUT GFTP?? PLZ
<minimec> RocketLauncher: If aou are not used to install fglrx, I recommend the Ubuntu way. You can also download the binary driver from the official AMD/ATI Homepage. The ubuntu way is much easier.
<ascheel> !ops fridgos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops fridgos
<woodworker2001> fccf : I am new to this and over my head.. not sure what you said means..... sorry trying to learn this for a final project
<ascheel> !ops | fridgos
<ubottu> fridgos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fwaokda> ascheel, but i dont want the netbook remix version
<Alvinware> Radtoo, are u still there?
<ivan_> hey i have been trying to boot ubuntu but it keeps starting up in text
<sjlkg> hi, this might not be the right channel, but does anyone know how to open streams from thedailyshow.com with toem?
<ivan_> can anyone help
<sjlkg> *totem
<fridgos> fuck
<RocketLauncher> minimec what do you mean the Ubuntu way?
<mgolisch> ziewback_: whats the notebook model?
<btgream> DOES ANYONE USE GFTP??
<ascheel> fwaokda: I understand that.  Follow the link the other fellow gave you for creating a boot disk.
<Apollo2366> fccf, do you have any idea what might be wrong?
<minimec> RocketLauncher: As you do it now, with that Hardwar Dirvers wizard.
<ziewback_> mgolisch: well there is some button one can press by using fn-f2 but it does not seem to do anything - its belinea jft00
<fccf> woodworker2001: you will need a LAMP stack ... thats LInux Apache Mysql Php ... which is the engine that moodle .. the modular object oriented distributed learning environment .. runs on
<Klowny> is there anywhere online i can learn to customize gnome?
<Athunye> Hello. I cannot get the microphone working. Everything is enabled. Any help would be appreciated.
<ascheel> fwaokda: an iso file will ONLY allow you to burn it to a CD, not to a USB device.  It's not quite as easy getting it to a USB Device, but it *IS* possible
<Klowny> like i just want 1 bar instead of 2
<RocketLauncher> minimec Hardware Drivers doesn't seem to be working correctly for some reason.. on ATI's site I've seen this: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.37&lang=English and on packages.ubuntu I found this http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/xorg-driver-fglrx/download (which is what I'm actually downloading)
<mgolisch> ziewback_: whats the modules name?
<ziewback_> mgolish: should pressing such a software key do something immeadeately?
<bumblebee> hello i have about 30 gb on my root which is of no use and the space is being wasted ,i was planning to repartition it and get another partition of 10-15 gb out of it ,any idea how to do it?
<jaroo> hi there. Is it possible to have multiple versions of certain library installed on ubuntu? I'd like to make some experimets with current libxml2 - unfortunately my ubuntu has quite old implementation so I need to compile it from sources. But I would like not to break anything. Are there any suggestions on this? I suppose that gentoo people call this "stacking".
<woodworker2001> fccf it doesnt matter if I am running desktop or server version of ubuntu
<hatter243> ascheel, I tend to use unetbootin for that. It's sort of hit-and-miss sometimes though
<ascheel> bumblebee: I recommend a gparted live CD
<btgream> DOES ANYONE USE GFTP??
<ziewback_> mgolisch: it seems its iwl3945
<RocketLauncher> minimec: the one at packages.ubuntu gives me the same error: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<mzz> bumblebee: I'm pretty sure you can't online-shrink ext3 or ext4, but gparted off the livecd should make this fairly painless.
<fwaokda> ascheel, well it seems very easy using the ubuntu tool by going to "System>Admin>Usb startup disk creator" ...
<fccf> Apollo2366: my first thought is you don't have the appropriate debs loaded to do audiofile manipulation
<ascheel> hatter243: I've had the same experience.  I've found the easiest solution is to use a USB to IDE converter and just boot from a normal CD
<bumblebee> any suggestions for live cd
<ascheel> fwaokda: that's true, but that won't have the USB installer on it
<bumblebee> knoppix or something else
<fccf> woodworker2001: in an educational environment ... no
<mzz> bumblebee: what do you intend to use the new partition for, though? A bindmount might allow you to accomplish the same thing without repartitioning.
<btgream> DOES ANYONE USE GFTP??
<minimec> RocketLauncher: As I said. You have anopther synaptic session open. You have to close all synaptic windows...
<moncky> bumblebee: is your home dir in its own partition?
<fwaokda> ascheel, whats the usb installer?
<bumblebee> and im planning to put mac os x on it
<bumblebee> home is separate
<RocketLauncher> minimec I dont have any open
<peleg> Does anyone know how to change the order of the definitions in dictd? /etc/dictd/dictd.order does not change anythin
<ascheel> fwaokda: repeat that, fwaokda?  I don't understand what you're asking.
<ziewback_> mgolisch: if this is just a software button is there a possibility to tell the module the button is always on?
<Apollo2366> fccf, What debs do you think I need, and where can I find them? Also, .wav is the only file format that doesn't work.
<mzz> btgream: shout less please, and what's your actual question?
<mgolisch> ziewback_: if you run: cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945*/rf_kill  in a terminal, what does it output?
<moncky> well you could just resize your root partition with gparted
<moncky> bumblebee: but back up your stuff first
<Agion> hi, would anyone want to help me configure my X? for now it looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m473f9eac
<Klowny> if i want the kde look installed what would i install
<fwaokda> you said "...that won't have the USB installer on it" I asked what is the "USB installer" your talking about.
<Klowny> is it a whole other os?
<sjlkg> does anyone know how to open streams from thedailyshow.com with totem?
<fwaokda> ascheel, you said "...that won't have the USB installer on it" I asked what is the "USB installer" your talking about.
<ascheel> moncky: aye I suggested that, but he will need to do it from a live CD.  Can't resize a mounted partition.
<bumblebee> hmmm... i tried putting mac osx vmware does not work
<minimec> RocketLauncher: There is a process running. Try to kill that process in the gnome-system-monitor or restart the machine.
<akSeya> hi there!!
<mgolisch> ziewback_:  cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/*/rf_kill  sorry forgot a slash
<mgolisch> :)
<bumblebee> so thought might install it
<ascheel> fwaokda: sorry, I meant that won't have the Ubuntu Installer.  I made a typo, I apologize
<akSeya> is there anyone here familiar with kino?
<mzz> ascheel: you can actually grow a mounted ext4 partition, but you can't shrink it.
<btgream> mzz: thank you.. just wondering how someone can access your files using gftp
<woodworker> fccf I didnt catch you last answer.... I am not sure what I just did ...... sorry new to this whole thing
<RocketLauncher> minimec ok
<ascheel> mzz: ah, that I didn't know.  EXT4 only or can you do it with ext2/3
<mzz> btgream: iirc gftp is just a client, so they can't
<mzz> ascheel: I suspect you can do it with ext3 too. I don't know about reiser.
<mgolisch> and its not been maintained for ages
<quentusrex> Where should I go to get information on Ubuntu and Nvidia with multiple graphics cards and multiple monitors?
<mgolisch> id use something else
<mgolisch> filezilla for example
<btgream> mzz: wack! thanks!
<quentusrex> I have two cards with 4 monitors...
<bumblebee> any suggestions for live cd .....
<akSeya> i'm trying to import a AVI video into kino, so I can cut it a bit, but the importing is taking too long.. it's a 200mb movie and it's importing for about 40 minutes now
<moncky> ascheel: bumblebee ahh true in that case just use the ubuntu live cd to resize the partition
<fwaokda> ascheel, hmm ok
<fwaokda> ascheel, thanks
<mzz> ascheel: especially useful if the partition's sitting on an lvm volume, which you can easily resize without having to move partitions around
<ziewback_> mgolisch: hm it says no such file or drectory - there is a iwl3945 dir but there is only bind, new_id etc in it
<akSeya> it created two files, one .pcm and one .dv .. both are empty
<ascheel> fwaokda: you're welcome
<bumblebee> ok thats cool
<akSeya> sorry.. not .dv its .i420
<Klowny> wow 158mb download just to make my ubuntu pretty lol
<RocketLauncher> minimec i dont see anything open
<ascheel> Klowny: what did you download for that?  haha
<Klowny> kubuntu-desktop ascheel
<fccf> woodworker: for educational purposes .. no it would not matter which version you'd be usin
<ascheel> Klowny: hehe...  good luck with that. :)
<minimec> RocketLauncher: 'All processes'-tab. There has do be a process runnung, that blocks apt.
<Klowny> why is it bad ascheel???
<woodworker> fccf: is one easier than the other?
<quentusrex> Where should I go to get information on Ubuntu and Nvidia with multiple graphics cards and multiple monitors?
<Apollo2366> fccf, did you catch my response?
<quentusrex> I have two cards with 4 monitors...
<ziewback_> mgolisch: i tried cat .../iwl3945/0000...00/rfkill/rfkill0/state and it gives me "2"
<jjlee> I don't have a bluetooth icon in my gnome panel.  lsusb lists my bluetooth adaptor.  bluetoothd is running.  What else needs to be there for this to work?
<ascheel> Klowny: lol KDE is just overwhelming for people new to it, that's all I meant.
<BigDennis> say i am trying to get firefox to send irc connection data to xchat, but everything i have tried via the net has been useless.
<Klowny> oh i won't bother with it then because i am new to ubuntu period
<billy_> hello folks, just made the mistake of upgrading to jaunty, whilst have a ATI card! does anyone have a link to a workaround ? thanks
<Klowny> i am just sick of 2 bars on top and bottom
<Klowny> i just want one bar
<ascheel> Klowny: you can customize those bars.
<ascheel> Klowny: right-click the one you don't want and remove it
<Klowny> i've tried ascheel i am too stupid lol
<fccf> Apollo2366: in Synaptic .. search for wav and install the actual wave plugins/drivers ... not sure what they all are called ... work with the discriptions
<BigDennis> have the white screen of death billy?
<Klowny> no ascheel because then i dunno how to get everything on one bar safely lol
<roberto_> msg %s xdcc list
<moncky> fccf:try apt-cache search <thing>
<RocketLauncher> minimec i dont see it unless i don't know what I'm really looking at. is there any way to save a log of this?
<Apollo2366> fccf, I can play any other .wav just fine. It's just this one that doesn't work.
<velcroshooz> following a howto for cpu scaling, wants me to go to gconf-editor under gnome-power-manager, and the heading 'cpufreq' under that. its not listed. what gives?
<leaf-sheep> Klowny: Just drag all applets from top panel to bottom panel.  Oh by the way, they're called panels.
<Klowny> ok leaf-sheep
<minimec> RocketLauncher: Just restart that machine. There is something blocking the installation software apt. That's the error message you showed me. Restarting the machine, or maybe even a basic logout/login will kill that process, if you don't find it.
<Dreki> billy_: my friend and i just upgraded also, he has an ati card, and i have an nvidia, I installed mine and everything works great, however, it took him 12 hours to figure out a way to get his drivers to work, im not sure what he did to fix it tho sry...
<moncky> minimec: RocketLauncher ps
<RocketLauncher> minimec i'll restart
<woodworker> fccf:  do you have any insight to installing Ubuntu onto a flash drive?
<mgolisch> ziewback_: tried setting it to 0?
<billy_> Dreki: thanks... I may down grade until its fixed
<ziewback_> mgolisch: not yet
<fccf> !usb | woodworker
<ubottu> woodworker: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mgolisch> ziewback_: try to do so and then reload the module
<ziewback_> mgolisch: how do i reload the module?
<woodworker> fccf: I wan to install to a bootable flash drive not from a flash drive
<mgolisch> ziewback_: sudo modprobe -r modulename; sudo modprobe modulename
<fccf> woodworker: look at the persistant install .. second link
<bastidrazor> Klowny, http://yfrog.com/b7screenshottoip
<Evelina> I have rtcwake -s 180 -m mem last in a bash script, but the script doesn't execute the command, why? the command works when I run it from command line manually using sudo rtcwake -s 180 -m mem.
<Sirisian|Work> Simple. I'm trying to grep my whole HD and put all the results in a folder. What am I doing wrong. Did I miss some single quotes? grep -r -i repair / > /tmp/foo
<Apollo2366> fccf, I think I'm just not saving it correctly or something. Any idea?
<ziewback_> mgolisch: sudo echo 0 | /sys/.../iwletc.../state gives me permission denied
<Evelina> I am sure the script executes because it writes a file to my home folder.
<mgolisch> ziewback_: do sudo -s before then enter the command in a root shell
<brentv911> i'm curiouse.  is there are help web sites for setting up a VPN on ubuntu
<moncky> Evelina: can you put the script into pastebin?
<fccf> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Dreki> billy_: well, i know that he got it fixed somehow, id try downloading ATI drivers make the file runable and run it directly, i think thats how he started...
<mgolisch> ziewback_: also use echo foo > bar
<Evelina> mgolisch: I have a cron job that I have created using sudo crontab -e. Wouldn't the script be run as root then?
<ascheel> Evelina: yes
<mgolisch> Evelina: it should
<RocketLauncher> minimec i'm going to try to do it now
<minimec> RocketLauncher: Yeah. Let's hope for the best.
<bastidrazor> brentv911, http://tinyurl.com/mrflnt   take your pick
<pelle_k> Hey people. Can anyone tell me how to list *manually* (i mean by the defention of the *word*, not by apt(itudes) defenition) such as debfoster does it, using aptitude? According to debfoster's homepage it's deprecated just because aptitude has this functionality, but i haven't been able to replicate it. I'm not looking for another "dpkg --get-selections" script mind you.
<Evelina> mgolisch: Strange, but the command rtcwake -s 180 -m mem doesn't execute at all. When I run it manually with sudo in front it will.
<fccf> Apollo2366: er um ... not really ... make sure you have the right encoders and such .. not sure how well audacity works with wav
<ascheel> Evelina: to be sure it's set up as root, look at the files in the directory:  /var/spool/cron/crontabs   each file is the cron for the user the file is named after.
<moncky> Evelina: is the crontab running the command, or does id execute a .sh script that you wrote?
<RocketLauncher> minimec install successful brb
<woodworker> fccf:  I have tried 3 times to install direct to flash drive..... but when I place the GRUB file to /dev/sdb1 and try to reboot it comes up with a damaged or invalid bootable partition error.
<ascheel> moncky: even if it's a script, it's being executed as the user it's in the crontab under
<Apollo2366> fccf, thanks anyway...
<mgolisch> Evelina: the cron daemon might have a different environemnt, make sure to use full paths to executables
<ziewback_> mgolisch: gmesg says the rf_kill switch is still on
<Evelina> moncky: The crontab is running a script where the last line is rtcwake -s 180 -m mem.
<mgolisch> ziewback_: but cat on the state thing doenst say 2 anymore?
<Evelina> moncky: I'm sure the cron job work because the script also creates a file in my home folder.
<leaf-sheep> pelle_k: Sounds like you want Computer Janitor.  Not sure.
<moncky> ascheel: so file ownership ok?
<ascheel> moncky: file ownership only relates to the permissions as to whether cron can execute it.
<ivan_> hey so i am stumped, every time i reboot and start ubuntu it starts in text mode, ive tried looking but apparently no one has a problem like this in the forums. can anyone please show me how to start it "graphically"
<Evelina> mgolisch: Hm, I'll check it out.
<mooseburger> When I plug in my ipod, rhythmbox starts playing music in my other user account. I fix this by using top to see the pid of rhythmbox, and then killing it. Any idea how to prevent this from happening in the first place though?
<fccf> woodworker: hmm perhaps you need to run grub on the disk, as opposed to putting the file on ...
<ziewback_> mgolisch: just lokked and it still says 2 after setting it
<fccf> !grub | woodworker .. see this
<ubottu> woodworker .. see this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pelle_k> leaf-sheep: this only lists packages "not needed" anymore, or not in the repos, probably a bug. Thanks for trying though :)
<syslq78> Anyone installed vlc 1.0.0?
<ivan_> so.... anyone got any ideas
<ascheel> syslq78: I have and it works wonderfully for me
<leaf-sheep> !x | ivan_ (See the command).
<ubottu> ivan_ (See the command).: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<woodworker> fccf:  it gives me the option to put the file on my master boot list, but then the usb drive is only good on one computer
<pelle_k> syslq78, sure. It runs great..
<leaf-sheep> ivan_: Gnome?
<Evelina> ascheel: When I do ls /var/spool/cron/cronjob I only get root as an answer in Terminal. So I think the cron job is executed as root.
<ascheel> ivan:  update-rc.d gdm add
<syslq78> Guys have you used the deb provided on vlc web site?
<Cypher67_> how can i change the native drive of my tp-link wireless card for the ndiswrapper driver?
<syslq78> Or is it in some repo?
<ivan_> alright thanks
<billy_> Dreki: thanks ...I'll give it a try
<fccf> woodworker: see the second link about grub ... you can install directly to the stick
<ascheel> Evelina, that's correct.  That 'root' file is a text file, it contains your cron.  If you ONLY have root, then it will be executed as that user
<woodworker> fccf:  I am looking at that now
<ascheel> syslq78: I did use that deb.  Worked ok for me.
<mgolisch> ziewback_: strange, what version of ubuntu do you run?
<mgolisch> ziewback_: also make sure to install all upgrades
<ziewback_> mgolisch: 9.04
<syslq78> ascheel, thanks I'm looking forward to upgrading
<mgolisch> updates
<pelle_k> syslq78: well i installed it from this page, http://philip.magicalforest.se/ .
<ziewback_> mgolisch: hard without wlan.. :)
<mgolisch> theres been alot of changes with that rfkill stuff in recent kernel versions
<ivan_> thanks so  "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" will restart the graphical interface?
<Evelina> Hm, I'm not sure rtcwake is even installed. I get nothing when I do sudo aptitude show rtcwake or sudo aptitude search rtcwake.
<syslq78> pelle_k, thanks
<pelle_k> syslq78: though i only pulled what was needed and then deactivated it, since it contains lots of stuff i didn't want to update...
<mgolisch> ziewback_: you dont have a wired connection?
<bastidrazor> ivan_, ? needs to be a k or a g .. k for kubuntu g for ubuntu
<Evelina> I'm stupid. Of course it's installed. I have run it from Terminal. :(
<Nan0fire> nano
<syslq78> I have heard vlc 1.0.0 has way better interface. VLC is kickass software with sad interface :)
<RocketLauncher> minimec, i'm on windows right now. When I restarted Ubuntu, i saw a bunch of static and it's frozen
<pioter> !!
<ivan_> got it thank you
<Evelina> How do I find the path to rtcwake?
<Evelina> I tried find rtcwake without any luck.
<ascheel> Evelina: which rtcwake
<Evelina> ascheel: Ok
<ziewback_> mgolisch: at the moment not - well will try after updates
<ziewback_> mgolisch: thx for now
<woodworker> fccf:  I am trying to do this from windows...... I am not currently running linux.... arent these instructions from linux?
<Evelina> /usr/sbin/rtcwake
<ascheel> Evelina: there ya go
<amitay> join #django
<Evelina> I'll try to put the path before the command in my script.
<amitay> oops me. Sorry.
<mgolisch> ziewback_: you could also try to play with the enable/disable wlan thing in networkmanager, or doesnt it see it at all=
<mgolisch> ?
<RocketLauncher> i'm quitting linux minimec bye
<minimec> RocketLauncher: Shouldn't be like that. That's why I wanted you to install it the Ubuntu way. I was pretty sure, that you will avoid that kind of problems...
<pelle_k> syslq78: well vlc from repos had that bug where the video window is separated from the main gui, but with 1.0 thats fixed, fortunately. I prefer totem though *hides*
<ziewback_> mgolisch: i found someone stating a solution on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-453380.html - but he says one should modprobe fsam7400 (works) and then i should "echo 1 > /proc/driver/wireless/radio" but there is no /proc/wireless - btw there is no wlan on network manager
<syslq78> pelle_k, bug? I thought that's a feature
<Evelina> Thanks guys. I'll try it out right now, will see how it goes.
<syslq78> pelle_k, totem is mplayer fork isnt it?
<Cypher67> why when i try to use ndiswrapper it returns a message that the hardware is not present?
<Evelina> What is the difference between: wget -O /dev/null "http://..." and wget "http://..." > /dev/null
<mgolisch> Evelina: none
<pelle_k> syslq78: bug/feature, to each his own. But i would like to have the choice for both modes.. Totem is not an mplayer fork, it's a gnome application using gstreamer while mplayer uses windows codecs (win32codecs) actually...
<ivan_> i tried it but when it wrote "starting GNOME" it failed
<Evelina> mgolisch: Ok, just wondering.
<syslq78> mplayer is using windows codecs?
<mgolisch> mplayer draws most of it supported formats from ffmpegs libavcodecs
<mgolisch> just like vlc
<mgolisch> and i think both are supperior to gstreamer based stuff
<mgolisch> in many ways
<Radtoo> syslq78: ya, it can use a few windows codecs but usually its using native codecs
<Cypher67> why when i try to use ndiswrapper it returns a message that the hardware is not present?
<mgolisch> Cypher67: is the hardware present?
<mgolisch> Cypher67: you probably loaded a inf for a wrong device
<syslq78> mgolisch, libvacodecs are open source from what I know
<mgolisch> syslq78: yeah ffmpeg is opensource
<syslq78> mgolisch, mhm
<fergus> flw galera..  fui
<mgolisch> its the defacto standard in video encoding/decoding libraries
<Evelina> Well, at least rtcwake worked as expected. The computer suspended as it should. Now I only have to get it to work using cron job.
<Cypher67> it is present and working with a native linux driver and i am trying to change to a windows driver
<mgolisch> Cypher67: why?
<ascheel> Evelina, if you need help just ask.  It's a pretty easy and straightforward task
<mgolisch> also it will not work if the device is used by another driver allready
<mgolisch> you have to unload the driver before
<syslq78> Well anyway I didnt meet anything on linux that vlc or mplayer didnt handle so far
<Cypher67> because the signal for the wireless is to weak. i have changed in mandriva to a windows driver and the signal improved a lot
<mgolisch> yeah, and both have some realy cool feature
<Evelina> Is there any problem removing the graphics card belogning to my server and only use the server remote by another computer? Will it do any harm to remove a graphics card from a computer running Ubuntu Server?
<mgolisch> both support vdpau for example
<mgolisch> which gstreamer based players dont
<jeffwheeler> I'd like to use my BT computer in a way counter to what it seems most people use BT for. I'd like to use the hands-free features of my phone to talk through my computer's microphone and speakers.
<jeffwheeler> I can't seem to find any resources on that, since most software seems to go the other way.
<Evelina> ascheel: Thanks, I will give it a try myself. Thanks for helping me out.
<smilecdl> hi - can someone help.....I have just installed ubuntu and it picks up my wireless network but I cannot see the outside world (ping returns network not found)
<jeffwheeler> That is, where the computer broadcasts to a handsfree headset, etc.
<ascheel> No problem, Evelina
<syslq78> Evelina :), nice nick
<Evelina> slyWhy?
<Evelina> syslq78: Why?
<syslq78> Evelina, it's just a name of the girl I once knew that's all
<Evelina> syslq78: Ok, it's a Swedish name, I think.
<Evelina> syslq78: Maybe used world wide.
<woodworker> anyone used UNetbooin to create usb bootable ubuntu?
<mgolisch> yeah i think i did that once
<mgolisch> why not just use the usb startup disk creator thing?
<Evelina> woodworker: I think I have done that, maybe not Ubuntu, but other distros. There is a software in Ubuntu 8.10+ to create bootable flash drives.
<Evelina> woodworker: As mgolisch said.
<mgolisch> that is if you allready have ubuntu or can boot the livecd on some comp temporarely to create the usb boot thumb drive
<Klowny> do i want gtk 1 or 2 as far as gnome-looks.org is concerned?
<mneptok> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<woodworker> evelina:  I have seen some of this...... but I am not running ubuntu
<mneptok> woodworker: this channel is for questions relating to Ubuntu. not general Linux support.
<Evelina> woodworker: Ok, I have used Unetbootin a couple of times.
<mgolisch> woodworker: you can just boot the livecd and do it from there or boot it in a virtualisation software
<mgolisch> thats how i did it the last times
<ramouryan> can any help me with swap partition
<velcroshooz> following a howto for cpu scaling, wants me to go to gconf-editor under gnome-power-manager, and the heading 'cpufreq' under that. its not listed. what gives?
<woodworker> evelina: is there anything to doing this?
<jaymuhz> evening
<mneptok> velcroshooz: alt-f2 > gconf-editor
<woodworker> mgolisch:  I have only been able to figure out how to burn an image disc and not a livecd
<velcroshooz> mneptok: k
<tyler_d> I cannot change my ulimit to 8192 for my user, it produces an open file error?
<syslq78> It would be a kickass feature if ubuntu installer would allow me to customize packages like the thing fedora has
<mgolisch> tyler_d: what produces that error?
<velcroshooz> mneptok: i can get into it fine cpufreq is just not listed uner gnome-power-manager
<Okay> I'm trying to install vlc using ppa?
<ramouryan> swap help pls
<jaymuhz> i have a small problem, basically, i just installed the PPC version of Jaunty on an old powerbook, I need to get wifi working by installing the b43-fwcutter package, problem is, I don't have a wired connection. so I can't apt-get it, and I can't find a PPC .deb anywhere on the web
<tyler_d> ulimit -n 8192
<dask> bonsoir a tous
<jaymuhz> anyone know where to look?
<mneptok> !ask > ramouryan
<ubottu> ramouryan, please see my private message
<losher> velcroshooz: are you sure your cpu supports the feature?
<velcroshooz> losher: yes, very
<Socah> jaymuhz, wait a sec
<mgolisch> jaymuhz: download it from the repo?
<losher> velcroshooz: ok, then I'll shut up now...
<tyler_d> mgolisch: ulimit -n 8192
<jaymuhz> mgolisch: do you know the PPC repo address?
<mgolisch> jaymuhz: look in your sources.list?
<Socah> jaymuhz, I think google could help you, or see your source.list in ur ppc ubuntu
<mgolisch> the archive.ubuntu.com severs dont have anything but i386 and amd64
<mgolisch> so it must be alternate servers
<velcroshooz> Okay, how about this one, anyone else running jaunty 9.04 64bit with the 185 nvidia 64 bit driver? im getting OpenGL errors in Quake 4 because the 32 bit compatibility layer isnt installed/linked correctly, anyone know a fix for this?
<ramouryan> i need to create partition i already have 4 partitions .. a ubuntu ext3 ,a swap,xp ntfs , a compaq files partition.............. i have lot of unpartitioned space of abot 100gb which i want make it as a new partition............ but i cant make more than 4 partitions .............. can any one help me put???????
<jaymuhz> I didn't find anything, but yeh, i forgot about source.list, thanks
<jaymuhz> gimme a sec, i'll tell you if it works
<syslq78> ulimit? I can set restrictions to users such as quotas and process limitations for users?
<LordLandon> ramouryan: delete the swap
<LordLandon> ramouryan: then make extended partitions
<syslq78> That was a question
<Okay> I want to install vlc 1.00, so how do i use ppa or that stuff and the keys needed?
<ramouryan> LordLandon : if i delete will there not be any problem ??
<mgolisch> syslq78: yes, you can limit lots of stuff, like opened filehandles, processes and other stuff
<syslq78> mgolisch, thanks
<LordLandon> ramouryan: you can make another swap partition, but extended instead of primary.
<syslq78> mgolisch, that's bash builtin I guess since it's no man page for it
<Socah> Okay, find a ppa repository with vlc, and all needed informations you will find on their site
<velcroshooz> Okay: i followed this worked fine - http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-vlc-10-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Okay> Socah, it also says to "install" the key?
<jaymuhz> ports.ubuntu.com =]
<jaymuhz> ty
<Socah> Okay, yes, it is
<Okay> just doing sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 7613768D is enough though right
<ramouryan> LordLandon : ok if i make new swap partition how can i make the os to recognise it
<mgolisch> syslq78: yeah i think it is
<velcroshooz> Okay: yes, thats all you do on commandline to add a key
<Radtoo> ramouryan: /etc/fstab has it.
<Socah> Okay, you can just open key file in browser, copy content, save as file.key, and open with app source manager, import key - all done
<Socah> that's what I do, if I don't remember commands
<ramouryan> Radtoo: i need to change  /etc/fstab file after making new swap parttition ???
<syslq78> Socah, there is apropos :)
<Nazaroo> anyone have step by step info on hooking up wireless IBM card?
<Socah> syslq78, yes?
<Radtoo> ramouryan: yes, just add it there so it gets used for certain.
<syslq78> Socah, if you dont remember commands I mean
<eshi> is there a reason a ppa repos would be ignored after being added manually?
<Socah> ah, yea ;)
<Jasur> Is anybody from Asia
<syslq78> eshi yeah if you didnt updated it
<syslq78> eshi, aptitude update I think
<eshi> it was updated
<syslq78> eshi, than no
<syslq78> eshi, commented?
<eshi> well actually i should say update is ignoring it as well
<dragon_> Jasur: is that in relation to Ubuntu?
<ramouryan> Radtoo : by chance if iam not able to boot the system what should i do??
<syslq78> eshi than it's probably commented by mistake
<eshi> naw it's not commented
<velcroshooz> eshi: its commented out, or incorrect syntax
<syslq78> ramouryan, pray
<eshi> alright i'll check the syntax again to make sure and ty both
<syslq78> ramouryan any messages?
<Jasur> hi dracon
<Radtoo> ramouryan: uuh... that depends on what is preventing it from booting. its not swap or the lack thereof though, very likely.
<ramouryan> syslq78 , nice sugestion thankyou
<Okay> so everytime I want a newer version of something, I just do the ppa thing and add those repositories into the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ramouryan> Radtoo : so if there is no swap also system will work ??
<syslq78> ramouryan, I was joking, you get any messages while trying to boot, do you get into boot loader?
<Okay> and then use the same sudo command to update them?
<velcroshooz> Okay: pretty much, find the ppa, add it to sources, add gpg key, sudo apt-get update, done
<lacita> I can't figure out why my network:/// will only show 5 of the 40 computers connected to it. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 with the 9.04 upgrade on a Lenovo T3000 laptop.
<ramouryan> syslq78 : i havent yet tried ....... i am trying it now
<syslq78> mhm
<Radtoo> ramouryan: yes, thats correct.
<lolo> quit
<syslq78> Btw how do you list all computers on network with ubuntu/linux witout using portscan?
<Okay> what about firefox 3.5? I heard you can't use it till ubuntu 9.10
<ramouryan> Radtoo : can you tell me how to add new swap file to fstab
<velcroshooz> Okay: its in the standard repos right now
<lacita> syslq78: check your network manager under places
<ianm_> is there an ubuntu/linux channel for blind users?
<dragon_> !pm > Jasur
<ubottu> Jasur, please see my private message
<Radtoo> syslq78: depends very much on how these computers may be announcing themselves to the network... if they do.
<Okay> velcroshooz, it's funny how it's called shiretoko though
<Radtoo> syslq78: the only generic way really is a portscan tho.
<syslq78> aha
<syslq78> thanks
<velcroshooz> Okay: thats just the codename for it, not just the beta. i dont understand why either.
<ned> is there a way to use the locatedb to find the largest say 10 files on the system?
<lacita> syslq78: check your network manager under places
<lacita> I can't figure out why my network:/// will only show 5 of the 40 computers connected to it. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 with the 9.04 upgrade on a Lenovo T3000 laptop.
<syslq78> lacita, I need it for script
<Jasur>  hi ubottu can you send one more time
<syslq78> lacita, something like net show in windows
<lacita> syslq78: oh.
<gogeta> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gogeta> Jasur: lol
<syslq78> lacita, thanks anyway
<GreyWanderer> hey there. I'm running icewm, and I don't see any way of configuring icewm's behaviour (i.e. whether the panel hides, etc etc)
<GreyWanderer> is there still a configuration program rattling around?
<lacita> syslq78: I know there's GUI program that i've sed in the past, bt i can't remember what the name was.
<ibeekman> anyone know how to install a login theme from the command line?
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: try #icewm
<GreyWanderer> I did, it's currently silent.
<Jasur> sorry i don't think so
<Okay> vlc's not starting up for some reason
<lacita> I can't figure out why my network:/// will only show 5 of the 40 computers connected to it. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 with the 9.04 upgrade on a Lenovo T3000 laptop.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: we use xfce gnome and kde no icmwm
<lacita> Okay: do a killall, and restart.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: and soon lxde
<GreyWanderer> heh. And I'm not sure if xfce will actually do what I want either.
<lacita> Okay: or ctrl+alt+backspace
<firecrotch> syslq78: icepref maybe?
<firecrotch> er
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: do what
<GreyWanderer> hm. That's a point.
<Okay> thanks lacita
<ibeekman> does anyone know how to install and choose a login theme from the command line?
<marsvolta> hello
<syslq78> GreyWanderer, what he was meaning to say is just use desktop enviroment not just window manager
<firecrotch> GreyWanderer: icepref myabe
<marsvolta> geeeks
<syslq78> firecrotch, will try thanks
<dragon_> !dontzap | lacita
<ubottu> lacita: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lacita> Okay: or ctrl+alt+backspace
<ibeekman> Is it true that I can install it by unpacking the login theme tarball under /usr/share/gdm/themes/  ?
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: what can icewm do none else can lol
<GreyWanderer> gogeta: what I want is: (1) hide the panel, and (2) when I start up a particular program, have the ability to totally fullscreen that program, i.e. no decorations, the window taking up the full screen.
<dragon_> lacita, Okay: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace has been disabled in Ubuntu
<Okay> i just did another update for the "fail to recognize distribution" and it works now
<GreyWanderer> kde can do it. Metacity can sort of do it if I manually resize/reposition after window creation.
<lacita> dragon_: I do it all the time...
<ibeekman> anyone familiar with changing the login screen from the command line?
<GreyWanderer> icewm can resize/reposition, like Metacity, but I want to hide the panel.
<dragon_> lacita: Either you're running and older version of Ubuntu, or you enabled it manually.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: you like the right click menu
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: that is a icewm thing
<dragon_> ibeekman: what kind of change?
<GreyWanderer> gogeta: on what? desktop or panel?
<ibeekman> dragon_: change the theme, and install a new theme
<GreyWanderer> because on the panel, there's nothing related to preferences.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: on icewm you rrighr click for your menu
<smilecdl> any hints on connecting through a wireless?  I am logged onto my network (well it accepted the name and the key) but I cannot actually send or receive any packets
<gogeta> right
<lacita> I can't figure out why my network:/// will only show 5 of the 40 computers connected to it. Any sggestions wold be welcome
<Xubuntnoob> lets say when i type 'ls' and i get a list of files in my directory, i have lots of files that are very very long, and i'd like to manipulate their names, is there a way i can put a switch or something on the ls command to put a number to the file list so i could then type mv 'x' where x=some number?
<Xubuntnoob> does that even make sense?
<velcroshooz> Okay, how about this one, anyone else running jaunty 9.04 64bit with the 185 nvidia 64 bit driver? im getting OpenGL errors in Quake 4 because the 32 bit compatibility layer isnt installed/linked correctly, anyone know a fix for this?
<GreyWanderer> and right-click on the desktop brings up the same as the <Start> button.
<zenlunatic> Xubuntnoob, not easy for a noob.  you might want to man sed man awk
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: i belve iceprefs is what you whant
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: just run it if you cant find it
<dragon_> Xubuntnoob: you should consider using the Tab key for auto-completion.
<darnell> Does anyone know of a reasonably priced Linux compatible printer/copier/scanner?
<dragon_> !wifi | smilecdl
<ubottu> smilecdl: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<syslq78> Xubuntnoob, you want to rename files by appending them sequence number?
<ibeekman> Any thoughts dragon_ ?
<Okay> so if we keep adding repositories into the /etc/apt/sources.list, do we ever need to edit it when it becomes bloated?
<gogeta> darnell: linux is  comoatble with alot of printers
<deany> darnell, I have an epson sx400 all in one that works nice
<gogeta> darnell: i prefer kodec printers cost a bit more but there ink is cheap
<Xubuntnoob> syslq78 - yea ( i think)  ---> ls -sequence  yields file1=1 file2=2 etc... so then i could type mv (sequence#1) /home/user/short.file.name
<theTroy> can please anyone tell me how to write the :   echo "a !bg 'cd" / !cf' "  so that it will give me the : a !bg 'cd" / !cf'   ? and please could you check it in terminal before telling me the answer :(
<losher> Xubuntnoob: if you do ls > /tmp/t then the names will go into the file /tmp/t. Then you can edit /tmp/t and on each line put mv <original-long-name> <new-short-name>. When you're satisfied with the file, you can run it as a script and all the mv commands you've written will get executed....
<gogeta> darnell: so in the end you save
<dragon_> ibeekman: couldn't find one.
<GreyWanderer> darn. Apparently it's referred to, but there's no installation candidate.
<darnell> Gogeta/Deaney thanks much
<GreyWanderer> and thank you for the suggestion, by the way.
<GreyWanderer> If icewm doesn't work out, I may even have to look at something as light as fluxbox...
<GreyWanderer> problem is, limited memory, and hoggy programs.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: lxde
<syslq78> GreyWanderer, how much of memory do you have?
<GreyWanderer> 256Mb.
<Ahadiel> GreyWanderer, Openbox is nice aswell
<lacita> I can't figure out why my network:/// will only show 5 of the 40 computers connected to it. Any sggestions wold be welcome
<GreyWanderer> so I hear.
<mneptok> OpenBox++
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: http://www.lxde.org/
<syslq78>  GreyWanderer lxde or xfce should run ok on that and it's full desktop enivroment
<GreyWanderer> I know. I've got xfce here but I think it needs tweaking.
<gogeta> xfce is to blouted these days
<gogeta> bloted
<Xubuntnoob> losher - that sounds interesting, -for a different project i want to work on maybe, how could i do something like that where spaces are a problem? such as my music files, from windows rips the tracks all have spaces, how could i use a script like that but 'escape the space'
<Xubuntnoob> in the least time consuming / tedious manner
<GreyWanderer> hm. Time I reset this irssi screen.
<losher> Xubuntnoob: just enclose the filename with single quotes e.g. 'my file name.mp3' and the spaces won't be a problem
<mneptok> gogeta: "bloated"
<Xubuntnoob> ah yes
<gogeta> mneptok: heh
<velcroshooz> Okay, how about this one, anyone else running jaunty 9.04 64bit with the 185 nvidia 64 bit driver? im getting OpenGL errors in Quake 4 because the 32 bit compatibility layer isnt installed/linked correctly, anyone know a fix for this?
<GreyWanderer> hey ho.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: if you relly wnna go light wight ust use xinit
<gogeta> heh
<GreyWanderer> gogeta: well, I did seriously think of that.
<losher> Xubuntnoob: just noticed the 'least time consuming' postscript. In that case, I would use the rename command to change all the spaces to dashes. I think you can do that in a one-liner...
<puff> Hey, is it possible to print to a PDF from firefox?
<nztal> GreyWanderer, i realize this is a ubuntu support channel, though you were speaking of too bloated de's i discovered a distro based on ubuntu minimal install, using openbox de, that was somewhat rather nice, it seems like it would work well on low end hardware, its called crunchbang (i hope thats not against channel rules) their latest version uses jaunty sources.  of course, anything further, you would have to google for their support channel
<GreyWanderer> After all, I wanted to start SecondLife as just the pure client, no other programs.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: but lxde looks alot like gnome but lighter then xfce
<syslq78> puff yeah all you need is pdf "printer" and you just print
<GreyWanderer> heh.
<dragon_> theTroy: these docs might help: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Quoting
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: look at the screens
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: they even have there own netbook remix lxlauncher
<puff> syslq78: How do I set that up?  I've gotta web page up in firefox that I had to pay to get, state driver's history for a friend, and I need to print it for him so he can take it into the DMV and argue with them.
<theTroy> dragon_ I am aware of that, but it just doenst work
<theTroy> dragon_   echo "a \!bg" gives a \!bg and not a !bg
<syslq78> puff well the really simple way is to make a screen shoot and print that
<puff> Good pooint.
<syslq78> puff but otherwise print to ps and use ps2pdf
<nztal> puff, you should save that webpage to a file, before its lost, then worry about printing.  seeing as you paid for it
<syslq78> puff, first way you dont set anything up
<syslq78> nztal, :)
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: you can go fs on xninit as well alt enter on most apps or f11 on firefox
<GreyWanderer> heh.
<mneptok> theTroy: you do not have to escape inside quotes. and usually you use single quotes.
<Okay> this is what I get when trying to update transmission to 1.72---"checking for OpenSSL... configure: error: Cannot locate ssl"
<GreyWanderer> Anyhow, how do I fullscreen an app on xinit with no WM ?
<Okay> then it just stops working when I try ./configure
<GreyWanderer> Alt-enter is a WM-support thing.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: as i said alt enter is the fs hotkey for most apps
<mneptok> Okay: why are you compiling?
<theTroy> mneptok if I use single quotes, I cannot do the ' a !a 'a a' to get the a !a 'a a
<Okay> mneptok, i want version 1.72
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: f11 firefox
<GreyWanderer> with no wm running, there's no ALt-enter for SOME programs (namely, twin and a couple of others)
<Xubuntnoob> this is probably getting way over my head, but is there a way in the      mv <long file with spaces> where space = true <escape space> < add _ or .>  /working/directory/long_file_with_spaces ??
<puff> nztal: I've saved it, but I seem to recall it didn't get through save/reload very well the last time I had to deal with it, and since he's going to be dealing with burueacrats...
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: f11 is normaly the other hotkey
<gogeta> pidgin etc
<syslq78> puff, cups-pdf
<Ramonster> could anyone explain to me what -lcompat is?
<GreyWanderer> I do: mv "file with spaces" $(echo "file with spaces" | sed 's/ /_/')
<Okay> mneptok, I shouldn't be compiling then?
<Ramonster> configure:16633: gcc -o conftest -g -O2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -fno-strict-alias$
<Ramonster> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcompat
<Ramonster>  is in my config log, but what is lcompat?
<syslq78> 2
<mneptok> Okay: never
<mneptok> Okay: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt-nightly/+archive/ppa
<GreyWanderer> I'm out of here anyhow. Thanks all.
<gogeta> GreyWanderer: isnt it mv file\ file is you have a space lol
<losher> Ramonster: it is a C compatibility library. I forget what it's for. You need to find its package and install it...
<Okay> mneptok, why is compiling not good? because there's already a stable version of 1.72 already?
<Xubuntnoob> greywanderer - and that i'm assuming would work in a script like losher was describing?
<Ramonster> losher.. what is its package? any chance you know?
<fifitixibelle> why is copying files to an sd card (ext3) so slow? says it will take over 2 hours to copy a 5mb file and then returns an error saying unable to copy.
<mneptok> Okay: because Ubuntu has a package system that should be used whenever possible. compiling is going to potentially break things.
<gogeta> mneptok: not relly as long as he compiles it as a deb first befor installing it should not confflict
<Ramonster> losher: what is its package? any chance you know?
<Okay> mneptok, I'm at this page. http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt-nightly/ppa/ubuntu/
<KalebsRevenge> hey any1 managed to get SWScanner working on gnome?
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all
<deany> mneptok, compiling installs to /usr/local and the apt system installs to /usr
<losher> Ramonster: I don't see it in 8.04. what is it you're trying to build?
<CrAzYoNi> I'm working with Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 32 bit, I configured my wireless via GNOME, X11 GUI.
<Okay> I have x86 and jaunty. So after clicking those, I'm at main/ ,multiverse/, restricted/, and universe/
<Okay> which one do i pick?
<deany> mneptok, /usr/local even if you make it a deb first.  that way it shouldnt break the packaging system.
<mneptok> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mneptok> this is the channel best practice policy. please do not argue about it.
<mneptok> Okay: choose the release and platform you use.
<ramouryan> i did create new swap partition ....... but how can i know it is being used or not??
<CrAzYoNi> While I'm stopping the "Networking" service on tty & try to ping my router I've getting communication, how come?? As I understand the "Networking" service should enable or disable all network communications.. though I'm seem to be missing here some details... please help me :)
<mneptok> Okay: append the 2 lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> ramouryan: swapon -s
<Ramonster> losher: trying to setup a world of warcraft private server - could It be i need the glibc-doc package?
<KalebsRevenge> should gksudo swscanner %f work?
<felix_> saludos
<deany> well Ive had no problems...
<Okay> mneptok, I'm on this page now. Do i download one of those? http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt-nightly/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/
<felix_> hi everyone
<mneptok> Okay: no
<mneptok> Okay: choose the release and platform you use.
<det_> hi you back
<mneptok> Okay: append the 2 lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<losher> Ramonster: that's a documentation package. You're missing a library, so no, that won't fix it. Which OS are you running?
<mneptok> Okay: do you see the 2 lines for sources?
<Ramonster> losher: Ubuntu 9.04
<Okay> ohh, mneptok the main page you linked to me right?
<det_> distro in linux world
<mneptok> Okay: which release of Ubuntu do you use?
<ramouryan> how to add new swap partition??
<Okay> jaunty jackalope
<syslq78> Will installing vlc 1.0.0 upgrade my package I have installed from ubuntu repo?
<losher> Ramonster: I'm running 8.04 so I can't check the same repos as you. You need to find someone who compiles on 9.04....
<jtr> hello what does [phy0] proccess do?
<Okay> mneptok, i think i got it now
<theraptor> anyone know a program that will let me play songs backwards?
<det_> ramouryan, have you tried gparted?
<mneptok> Okay: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt-nightly/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  <<< add that to the end of /etc/apt/sources.list
<smilecdl> fixed my network problem
<Lenaud01> anyone ever use Synce?
<Agion> (23:24:07) Agi: hi, would anyone want to help me configure my X? for now it looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m473f9eac
<Lenaud01> tryed there room but no one is around
<Ramonster> losher: Allright, thank you for your time
<det_> ramouryan, .. you just need to make room for it (twice the size of your RAM is usually recommended)
<Okay> mneptok, what's the deb-src do?
<sam_> Hi. When I upgraded to Jaunty, I lost the use of my digital coax. I have an nVidia MCP61. Done a lot of searching and have run alsa-info.sh. Anyone around who can help me get it going again?
<stroyan> Ramonster: apt-file search libcompat shows    dietlibc: /usr/lib/diet/lib/libcompat.so  and dietlibc-dev: /usr/lib/diet/lib/libcompat.a
<mneptok> Okay: that's for the source code package
<smilecdl> need to switch wireless mode to infrastructure
<mneptok> Okay: you will not need that if you just want to run the app
<KalebsRevenge> need help with SWScanner help?!?
<smilecdl> and IPv4 setting to DHCP automatic
<losher> theraptor: funnily enough, windows cooledit pro (now adobe something) used to allow you to reverse audio. Dunno if any linux audio packages do...
<ramouryan> det_ : i tried and made new swap partition but unable mount it or format it as linux-swap... even after formating it it is showing file system unknown
<smilecdl> gotta go thanks
<Ramonster> stroyan: what does that mean?
<puff> syslq78: cups-pdf?
<puff> syslq78:  Is that a package?
<det_> ramouryan, could ya post the resulf of "sudo fdisk -l" in pastebin?
<mneptok> Okay: tell me when you have edited sources.list
<kk_> hi I want to install a plasmoid
<kk_> where is the $KDEDIR ?
<jrib> kk_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<stroyan> Ramonster: The gcc -lcompat error indicates a need for libcompat.so or libcompat.a.  Those dietlibc and dietlibc-dev packages provide those library files, (and header files).
<losher> Ramonster: it means you need to try 'sudo apt-get install dietlibc-dev' and see if your problem goes away
<kk_> jrib, Im following this: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/GettingStarted
<Okay> mneptok, okay. I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt-nightly/ppa/ubuntu" to the end and saved
<Spirits-Sight> is there any slim winxp that I can run on ubuntu (I do hold a xp licence) ?  I don't want a full blown version as I just need it so I can do a update to my cell phone and thats it to HardSPL???
<kk_> oh
<Ramonster> stroyan: thanks
<kk_> jrib, sorry solved :D
<Ramonster> losher: thanks
<mneptok> Okay: in a terminal, paste - sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 22202A6B
<deany> theraptor, audacity and the reverse effect.
<theraptor> thanks
<theraptor> ill try that
<Okay> mneptok, just curious, where did you get that command from? on the website I was on?
<mneptok> Okay: yes
<Slart> Spirits-Sight: not sure if there is a slim version..but the regular xp works nicely in a vm...
<mneptok> Okay: done?
<ramouryan> det_:http://pastebin.com/d174282ae
<Slart> Spirits-Sight: I use it to run my scanner software for example
<Okay> mneptok, it's still working
<deany> theraptor, works because I just tested it on ozzy`s "bloodbath in paradise" .. apparently my mother sells whelks in hull, :)  and i`m from hull as well :)
<mneptok> Okay: keyserver.ubuntu.com can be slow
<theraptor> thanks
<theraptor> im trying it on stairway to heaven
<mneptok> deany: London 0 | Hull 4
<losher> Spirits-Sight: the update app may work in wine. Failing that, you'll need a full XP install into an emulator like vbox. Beware that some apps may brick your phone if they malfunction....
<syslq78> theraptor, Zeppelin fan?
<syslq78> theraptor, are you an old hack ?
<det_> ramouryan, it seems you have 5 partitions on the same hard drive, am I correct?
<theraptor> not old xD
<Okay> mneptok, okay I ran sudo apt-get update
<mneptok> Okay: sudo apt-get upgrade
<mneptok> Okay: and you will get a nightly version of Transmission
<syslq78> theraptor, ah, so you only have a good taste for music than
<theraptor> yeah
<mneptok> Okay: and you will continue to get nightly builds via the package system
<Okay> mneptok, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<det_> ramouryan, I don't know, how you have managed to do so but the max. limit for partitions is 4 for a single had drive
<det_> hard*
<ramouryan> det_ :: one of them is extended partition
<Slart> ramouryan: for *primary* partitions
<det_> ramouryan, just one?
<Okay> mneptok, I checked and it's still 1.51
<Slart> ramouryan: sorry.. was meant for det_
<losher> ramouryan: good. Now you can add new partitions inside the extended partition...
<Spirits-Sight> losher or Slart could you tell me more of how to do this please?  does ubuntu have vm already built in?  please PM me so I can follow iwht out all the other stuff interfering with me being able to read.  I am blind its a little hard to follow help in here
<det_> Slart, that's what I ment :)
<mneptok> Okay: you did not use the quotes (" ") in /etc/apt/sources.list, did you?
<Slart> Spirits-Sight: no worries
<Okay> mneptok, let me recheck
<Okay> mneptok, nope, no quotes
<ramouryan> det_:/sda2 is extended .. init ihave /sda5 partition which is swap
<losher> Slart: can 3 of us join a single PM?
<det_> ramouryan, I don't think it helps that you'd have 4 primary partitions and 1 extended
<Slart> losher, Spirits-Sight we can create a new channel
<Slart> losher, Spirits-Sight: join #spirit
<chris_lenz123> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<losher> Slart: oh, right...
<det_> you should have only 3 primary partitions and 1 extended with multiple partitions
<DamiaN> e booo
<mneptok> Okay: apt-cache search transmission torrent
<mneptok> Okay: do you see "transmissionbt" or "transmission-nightly" or something?
<det_> ramouryan, I myself have 2 linux distros and vista - which makes just 3 partitions
<losher> Spirits-Sight: are you still there?
<Okay> mneptok, no, everything looks fine
<Okay> mneptok, transmission-common - lightweight BitTorrent client (common files)
<Okay> transmission-gtk - lightweight BitTorrent client (graphical interface)
<Okay> transmission - lightweight BitTorrent client
<Okay> transmission-cli - lightweight BitTorrent client (command line interface)
<Okay> transmission-daemon - lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon)
<FloodBot3> Okay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> Okay: only a "transmission" and related packages?
<GutClusters> Anybody in here familiar with Cacti?
<techbw> hi anyone know of a decent point of sales solution (cash register) for ubuntu, I have been searching online, and found restaurant pos software but no retail software.
<fccf> techbw: I know of is4c / fannie ... it was designed for grocery stores ... lots of plu's
<mneptok> Okay: ah, i see the problem
<mneptok> Okay: you need "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt-nightly/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main" (no quotes) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<th0r> techbw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87743
<det_> ramouryan, how much you got RAM?
<mneptok> Okay: you left off the "jaunty main" bit
<puff> Hm, I installed cups-pdf and it created a PDF printer, but when I print to printer PDF, where does the output file show up?
<techbw> thanks, much appreciated...is it open source?
<fccf> techbw: I think so ... search
<ramouryan> det_/dev/sda1--ext3,/dev/sda3--ntfs -- these two are os partitions ubuntu and xp respectively.........../dev/sda2 -extended -- this one has sda5 -linux swap,sda6&7 -fat32 ... /dev/sda4 -- unknown it has compaq files
<mneptok> puff: ~/PDF
<ramouryan> det_:: ram is 4gb
<mneptok> ramouryan: an MSDOS disklabel only supports 4 partitions, including extended.
<Okay> mneptok, it's still 1.51
<deany> extended is always sda4
<mneptok> Okay: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<deany> so the first logical partition is sda5
<det_> ramouryan, you have sda6 and 7? the pastebin result only shows sda1-5
<ramouryan> i have only four
<puff> mneptok: Ah, thanks, had to create ~/PDF for it to print to.
<Okay> mneptok, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<deany> or thats how its always been with me
<puff> I really need to code up a version of my aptwiki idea.
<det_> ramouryan, and if you got 4gb ram, you won't need swap, not with linux. are you even running x86_64?
<mohammed510> I have a question
<mohammed510> I want to know how to make abootable usb
<mohammed510> I have an ISO for linux and a flash memory
<det_> mohammed510, you need to burn the image to it
<ramouryan> det_:http://pastebin.com/m25be7d78
<Okay> mneptok, it has     *   0 source packages (0 bytes)
<Okay>     * 0 binary packages (0 bytes)
<Okay>     * Estimated repository size: 0 bytes (0.00%) of 1.0 GiB
<mneptok> Okay: maybe bortis is not building to his PPA
<mohammed510> det_ : I am not talking about CDs
<mneptok> Okay: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bortis/+archive/ppa/+build/1086247/+files/transmission_1.72-0ubuntu0~jaunty0_all.deb  <--- install that with dpkg
<mohammed510> det_ : I am talking about flash memories
<det_> mohammed510, me too
<mneptok> mohammed510: sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<catharcyst> update manager asks for password. says my root password is wrong. ubuntu karmic
<ramouryan> det_:: i dont  known if its x86_64 or not !!
<det_> ramouryan, where did those two partitions come from?
<Okay> mneptok, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: transmission-cli (>= 1.72-0ubuntu0~jaunty0)
<techbw> th0r: thnx found tuxshop from that link.
<det_> ramouryan, I mean are you running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Slart> catharcyst: ubuntu doesn't use a root password.. use your user password
<ramouryan> det_:: its 32 bit
<Slart> catharcyst: and karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<catharcyst> slart it does not work
<det_> ramouryan, there you go :). well the max. RAM is still about 3.3gb so that's not gonna end
<catharcyst> Slart ok
<RandomTime> I hate the fact that there's no root at all for ubuntu, horrible idea
<BCM431> The other users cant use sound on my computer. they get the error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.You don't have permission to open the device. Why is this?
<jrib> RandomTime: you are misinformed.  Why do you have that opinion?
<mneptok> Okay: so try bortis' main PPA - deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bortis/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Slart> RandomTime: root is there.. there just isn't a root password.. and I actually think it's a good idea.. what do you feel is bad about it?
<clearzen> RandomTime: then set a root password if it bothers you that much
<det_> ramouryan, the rest of your RAM will be shared with your graphics card
<RandomTime> Prehaps I will
<Slart> !supportroot | clearzen
<ubottu> clearzen: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<mneptok> Okay: must go. ~40C in the office. time for siesta.
<RandomTime> I probably am misinformed about the root password, but my inner Tux feels safer with one on
<clearzen> cool, ok I mean use debian instead
<mneptok> RandomTime: sudo -i
<ramouryan> idet_ :: i divided extended volume i.e /sda2 into three partitions ..one swap and two fat 32 filesystems
<bastidrazor> BCM431, add the users to pulse-rt group
<det_> RandomTime, then your distro shouldn't be ubuntu
<bucky> RandomTime: there was an opportunity for you to change that during the install.. may have been in the expert install tho
<cfedde> it's easy enough to set a root password after the fact.
<mneptok> RandomTime: do not set a password, use sudo -i
<Okay> mneptok, thanks for all your help. I learned a lot today. :D
<mneptok> Okay: np np
<cfedde> also no root password is different than a null root password.
<RandomTime> bucky: I think it is expert only, I used the live CD default
<bucky> RandomTime: expert install was an option at the boot up screen
<ramouryan> det_ i am restarting the system
<det_> anyone know why my arch opens windows behind other windows?
<jrib> det_: arch?
<det_> arch (linux)
<nztal> det_, wrong channel
<det_> nztal, yeah I know, but still
<jrib> det_: /join #archlinux
<nztal> det_, there is no still
<det_> :D
<clearzen> det_: there is a gconf-editor that can change the behavior
<freax> Anyone knows how to install VLC 1.0.0 on Ubuntu 9.04 (on a PC without internet)?
<clearzen> it's a gnome setting i think
<det_> I know, I AM using arch
<bastidrazor> freax, aptonCD
<clearzen> det_: what desktop gnome, kde xfce?
<det_> clearzen, gnome
<jrib> freax: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<det_> clearzen, haven't tested with my xfce though
<jrib> freax: (get the deb and install it)
<Pici> det_: Then you'll need to ask in #archlinux, NOT here.
<clearzen> det_: then the setting is in gconf-editor
<bastidrazor> freax, or get the deb..... as jrib said
<Pici> clearzen: Please continue in #archlinux
<clearzen> det_: but ppl are elitist here so I guess i can't help you
<mohammed510> How can I make sure that the ISO I have downloaded have no errors with the gpg check?
<freax> jrib: the problem is that there is no single deb... :(
<Slart> mohammed510: I would use the checksum..
<Slart> !md5 | mohammed510
<ubottu> mohammed510: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Okay> anyone know the key for transmission 1.72
<jrib> freax: yes there is...
<nztal> clearzen, no one is being a elitist here.  they simply are trying to keep order by setting simple rules.
<Slart> freax: use the "generate download script" function in synaptic..
<chris_lenz123> i cant get sound to work in youtube or any games. I can cat stuff to /dev/dsp and hear it in totem music player, and the totem plugin for firefox, but thats it
<chris_lenz123> any help?
<jrib> freax: i mean you grab whichever debs you need
<jrib> freax: from the ppa
<hacktolive> freax: try a SuperDeb I made, it's the easiest way: http://hacktolive.org/superdeb
<Zweistein> Hey Leute! Alles Fresh?
<Slart> hacktolive: what is a "superdeb"? ... sounds... big =)
<Zweistein> Was gibts Neues von Ubuntu?
<Okay> anyone know the gpg key for transmission 1.72?
<Zweistein> 374-264-985-135
<hacktolive> Slart: lots of .deb files + installer script
<Slart> hacktolive: nevermind.. I found the FAQ =)
<Pici> Okay: What gpg key are you referring to? For a PPA?
<Okay> Pici, yeah
<Pici> !ppagpg | Okay
<ubottu> Okay: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<Zweistein> Ihr seids mir auch freshe Ubuntus, ihr!
<Slart> !de | Zweistein
<ubottu> Zweistein: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Evelina> When I resumed my computer I did get the internet address 127.0.0.1 instead of my old and also Link encap: Local Loopback. Why?
<Zweistein> Hallejula!
<chris_lenz123> TT
<Zweistein> Wie gehts euch so?
<Slart> Evelina: the loopback address should always be there..
<Zweistein> Absolut!
<Slart> Evelina: you might not have noticed it before.. but it has probably been there all the time
<eka> dat_ are you there??
<Zweistein> - Redaktion Biologie -
<Slart> Zweistein: english only in this channel..
<Zweistein> - Redaktion Chemie -
<Evelina> Slart: I get inet addr:127.0.0.1 Before I could see an ip there?
<Slart> Zweistein: type  /join #ubuntu-de
<abe3k> hi guys, after updating these packages http://pastebin.com/m7efb3065, I started to get choppy sound after reboot, any ideas on what could be causing this ?
<gogeta> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Zweistein> I was born in Grevenbroich, ihr auch?
<Slart> Evelina: it's probably your network card that didn't like the suspend/hibernation
<Spirits-Sight> losher
<Zweistein> Ne Leute!
<nztal> Pici, may i ask you a question in PM ?
<Zweistein> - Der Schweizer Verein -
<Pici> nztal: sure
<Zweistein> No!
<Slart> Zweistein: last chance.. english only.
<Evelina> Slart: Ok, it did work before.
<Spirits-Sight> losher you here? if so I am back
<Okay> Pici, I used this one http://ppa.launchpad.net/bortis/ppa/ubuntu
<Slart> Evelina: mm.. it's not uncommong for some things to not like hibernation.. have you tried rebooting?
<Zweistein> Hey Guys! Whats up with you?
<Zweistein> Everything fresh in Scotland?
<freax> thanks folks, the VLC SuperDeb worked hassle-free! Thanks!
<Pici> Zweistein: This is the Ubuntu support channel, it is an english only channel. Please use #ubuntu-de for German
<Zweistein> But I speak doch Englisch!
<abe3k> guys, after updating these packages http://pastebin.com/m7efb3065, I started to get choppy sound after reboot, any ideas on what could be causing this ?
<eka> det_ are you online??
<Zweistein> Whats wrong in Ireland?
<Pici> Okay: See the 'signing key' on this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bortis/+archive/ppa
<gogeta> Zweistein: its but i speak english
<gogeta> lol
<Okay> Pici, how did you find that using the link I gave you?
<Pici> Okay: I just know how launchpad does their URLs
<melkart> if i am already running a lvm, is it dangerous to open another encrypted partition with lvm volumes in it, by "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX2 secondlvm"? can i access the data on that other encrypted lvm partition then? or will it destroy data?
<abe3k> guys, after updating these packages http://pastebin.com/m7efb3065, I started to get choppy sound after reboot, any ideas on what could be causing this ?
<Zweistein> What is Ubuntu eigentlich?
<tester_> whats a good gui ftp client for linux ?
<gogeta> !de || Zweistein
<ubottu> | Zweistein: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<abe3k> <tester_> PROFTPD
<Zweistein> What is Ubuntu ising?
<hacktolive> tester_: I use FileZilla
<Zweistein> industri at spille en større!
<fccf> !ubuntu | Zweistein
<ubottu> Zweistein: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
 * tester_ installs filezilla
<Zweistein> meget af rigdommen blev brugt til krigsførelse
<mcphail> tester_: for basic things you can use the file manager (nautilus) as well
<jdu> I have a somewhat old laptop that I am wanting to turn into one of those moving photo picture frames.  Does anyone know of an image viewer that can achieve the affects those picture frames do and automatedly rotate through albums?
<nsadmin> Zweistein: are you a bot?
<tester_> nice gui
<Evelina> Slart: I'm shuting down the computer right now, doing a cold boot.
<nsadmin> please don't msg me
<gogeta> ok Pici had enought of that guy yet
<Zweistein> forsyninger til de krigsførende lande gav arbejde og indtjening til
<tester_> mcphail: im using openbox
<Slart> Evelina: that should fix it
<Slart> !ops | Zweistein
<ubottu> Zweistein: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Okay> Pici, you are a genius!
<dAnjou> Slart: this is not german
<Zweistein> Støtte til de baltiske lande, udvidelsen af
<abe3k> guys, after updating these packages http://pastebin.com/m7efb3065, I started to get choppy sound after reboot, any ideas on what could be causing this ?
<dAnjou> Slart: it's danish or something
<Zweistein> We are living in Danmark!
<Slart> dAnjou: it's Troll.. whatever the language
<Evelina> Slart: This isn't any good at all, I was going to use the computer to auto start and then suspend over and over again. Then my network must be able have Internet access each time.-
<gogeta> he told him where to go hes being annoying
<gogeta> we
<dAnjou> scandinavian
<bucky> jdu: second hit on google http://www.risacher.org/pfl/
<dAnjou> hey, i was right :P
<dAnjou> k, bye
<gogeta> lol
<jdu> bucky: thanks and sorry! for not looking more carefully first. :(
<Slart> Evelina: hibernation and suspend can be tricky.. works for some stuff..
<puff> Hey, anybodyk now much about the innards of laptop suspend?
<puff> Er, hibernate (suspend to disk)?
<Evelina> Slart: Not good at all, it did work before, but sometimes it seem to be broken. Not good at all.
<bardyr> Hey, where can i find the blueprint/specification template?
<Slart> Evelina: I can only agree.. sometimes there can be work arounds.. but the best fix might be to just wait for the next version.. =/
<gogeta> puff: suspend can be tricky and not work on some hardware you need a good amount of free space to
<nicklas_> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<gogeta> nicklas_: cedega is old news wine plus dx9 = better
<bucky> jdu: there's also about 20 other different ones here http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/05/24/2114206
<nicklas_> gogeta: ok? easy to get sims 3, fallout 3 and fear 2 working?
<pycal> I've installed 9.04 on a 2gb usb flash drive and loaded successfully, and now I would like to figure out how to load toram, but when I'm booting I am not able to change boot options by pressing tab or f6 - is there something additional I need to do?
<gogeta> nicklas_: with wintricks and the dx9 runtime yes they run
<nicklas_> gogeta: ok, how you do that?
<woodworker> pycal: my boot menu is f2
<what_if> I am using 64bit 9.04 ubuntu and have installed flashplugin-nonfree but flash still is not working. Firefox does not see it and neither does konqueror.
<jdu> pycal: ubuntu isn't really designed for that kind of thing as well as some other distrobutions are.
<gogeta> nicklas_: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Danny> is there a way to change the owner of a directory and all the files inside it?
<mcphail> Danny: chmod -R
<bastidrazor> Danny, chmod -R newowner foldername/
<Monika|K> pycal I think you need to press e for edit
<Monika|K> not sure if I remember that correctly
<pycal> jdu: do distributions that are better suited to that have the same software available?
<th0r> Danny: chown, not chmod
<bastidrazor> heh.. yeah chown .. doh
<Danny> thanks
<Monika|K> chown name:name *
<Monika|K> for changing the group at the same time
<mcphail> Danny: yeah - oops chown
<Monika|K> which by default is the same as the user name
<eka> det_ ::swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/10bba910-23f8-41ef-81ee-4917be5d51e2: No such file or directory
<nicklas_> gogeta: so, this guide tells me to install latest wine and winetricks, and thats all, after that its good to go?
<jdu> pycal: at the moment i'm trying it program's viablility on a better ubuntu box.  Later, when I actually set it up, I'll use something much more light weight  (the laptop is only 300Mhz anyway)
<Evelina> Slart: Oh no, I think the network card didn't really connnect to the mobo. :S
<CompuHacker> Then how is he h*Evelina blinks out of existance*
<Slart> Evelina: ah.. at least that means hibernation might still work
 * KalebsRevenge is away: cunts (gone at 14th Jul, 23:35:20)
<GnomeKing> Can anyone explain why my USB mouse doesn't work? The trackpad on the laptop works, the usb mouse is recognised by dmesg as a mouse, but it doesn't move the X cursor.  Most websites say xorg.conf should have two mouse sections - but it doesn't have any in my 9.04 yet the trackpad still works?!
<Flannel> !away > KalebsReveng`[a]
<ubottu> KalebsReveng`[a], please see my private message
<abe3k> guys, after updating these packages http://pastebin.com/m7efb3065, I started to get choppy sound after reboot, any ideas on what could be causing this ?
<neoteny> GnomeKing, now that xorg has changed relatively recently be careful about following old posts about how to edit xorg.conf.
<Evelina> Slart: Yeah, hopefully.
<GnomeKing> neoteny, I guessed as much - I used to understand it but don't now since its so empty ;) is that info listed somewhere else?
<syslq78> Vlc 1.0.0 installation can be done trough updates :)
<Socah> What could be reason, that after installing e17, I have no sound in gnome? I discovered that I can only run alsamixer from sudo. What files premissions should I change?
<laclasse> Socah, type pulseaudio in a terminal as user
<laclasse> in e17. is the sound back ?
<Socah> laclasse, pulseaudio is removed, e17 too. Even all alsa, gstreamer packages were purged and reinstalled.
<pycal> hey, i'm trying to boot 9.04 toram.  when I'm loading from my 2gb usb flash drive I have options to: run ubuntu persistently, install, boot from first hard drive, and get help. is this possible with my setup?
<Socah> my sound was working perfect before e177 laclasse
<Socah> laclasse, pulseaudio was showing only null output, 5 minutes ago (when I tried to solve this problem, installing pulse)
<syslq78> Is there a software that checks system health, unused libs, tmp files etc...
<laclasse> Socah, in gnome, it was working perfect, without pulse audio ?
<Socah> laclasse, yes, it was
<nightrid3r> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neoteny> GnomeKing, i'm not an expert by any means.  i just know there's a lot different now and time can be wasting applying old posts.  kinda like when kernel 2.6 was new and the only posts i could find to follow were 2.4!  fun times.
<v1d4l0k4> People, I'm trying to extract an damaged ISO (legible, but some files are truncated) without success... File-Roller dies with "isoinfo: Short read on old image" error message. There's any other way to extract non-damaged files ignoring these errors?
<laclasse> direct ALSA works i guess
<GnomeKing> thanks for the warning neoteny :)
<edbian> v1d4l0k4: Did you try mounting it?
<laclasse> e17 is enlightment ... might still use oss and esd
<Out_Cold> ok so i am trying to un-blacklist bc43xx and add the module to the kernel. I #'d out the line in blacklist but do i restart now?
<laclasse> Socah, see if you have an alsa module for comp-pcm-oss or somit
<Socah> laclasse, in fact, I removed all e17 packages, even reinstalled ubuntu-desktop metapackage, still can't get back my mixers
<Socah> laclasse, ok
<puff> Is there a good command to display your file system, partitions, mount points, etc, sort of like a nicely formatted combination of fdisk -l/df -h/mount output?
<what_if> Out_Cold: "modprobe bc43xx"
<v1d4l0k4> edbian: yeap, it mounts with no problem
<laclasse> Socah, can you see the hw ?
<laclasse> in lspci or something
<someone_> hi i hae a problem
<someone_> hi i have a problem
<Out_Cold> what_if, Module bcm43xx not found.
<KrOlin>  Yo i need help but in spanish! pls xD
<nsadmin> someone_: identity?
<edbian> v1d4l0k4: Then why do you need to un-pack it?  You have access through mounting yes?
<bastidrazor> !es | KrOlin
<ubottu> KrOlin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KrOlin> thanks bro!!
<Socah> laclasse, yes, I can - I can even reload my alsa-modules and gain access to mixer with sudo before - none of modules you listed are modprobed
<laclasse> Socah, put volume high, and cat a short text file to /dev/dsp
<laclasse> hear some sound?
<someone_> nsadmin i recently changed the login password and evolution now asks for mail passwords and the default keyring
<laclasse> cat foo.txt > /dev/dsp
<Socah> laclasse, premission denied, even with sudo
<what_if> Out_Cold: hmmm.... maybe it is called b43 ??
<nsadmin> someone_: so either change the password on the keyring too or (not recommended) change the login passwd back
<laclasse> Socah, ls -;l /dev/dsp shows ?
<laclasse> err
<laclasse> Socah, ls -l /dev/dsp shows ?
<Socah> laclasse, crwxrwxrwx 1 root audio 14, 3 2009-07-14 18:42 /dev/dsp
<laclasse> Socah, ewww
<Socah> 777 lol
<laclasse> Socah, you went desperate
<laclasse> Socah, are you in the 'audio' group ?
<pycal> hey, i'm trying to boot 9.04 toram.  when I'm loading from my 2gb usb flash drive I have options to: run ubuntu persistently, install, boot from first hard drive, and get help. when i press tab on boot persistently i get what i think are some options, but when i append 'toram' it doesn't seem to do anything. what am i doing wrong?
<laclasse> id [enter]
<Out_Cold> what_if, there is b43 and bc43xx
<k5ehx> latest ubuntu update broke Xorg, gives error in intel_drv. Is this a known issue?
<someone_> nsadmin : but  i dont even remember setting one,is there a way to recover it in order to change it?
<Socah> laclasse, sudo gpasswd -a geezus audio, made this
<Socah> laclasse, this could help -> alsamixer from user is "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<laclasse> Socah, ran asoundconf as root?
<edbian> someone_: You set it when you originally gave the system your desired user name and password at install.  The keyring is in Application -> Accessories
<gabriel-bezerra> hi guys, is there a problem with python upgrade to the newest version?
<gabriel-bezerra> hi guys, is there a problem with python upgrade to the latest* version?
<Socah> laclasse, no such package, I will search in synaptics
<laclasse> Socah, thats usualy a permission issue
<Socah> laclasse, as I guess, it is
<gabriel-bezerra> my programs made in python stoped working
<gabriel-bezerra> after a system upgrade
<aleksio> good day. have little question: I try to convert mkv-file to avi via ffmpeg. but mkv have 3 audio streams. how i can use for convertation only video (#0) and one of all (#3) audio stream?
<k5ehx> gabriel-bezerra: did you check the first line of the script to make sure it is pointing to a valid binary?
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, do which python
<gabriel-bezerra> hum....
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, it probably made python 3.0 default and it broke compatibility
<what_if> Out_Cold: have you installed b43-fwcutter?
<someone_> ebbian : so the default keyring is my previous password..?
<laclasse> Socah, $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/asoundconf => alsa-utils: /usr/bin/asoundconf
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, dunno just guessing
<gabriel-bezerra> ok
<gabriel-bezerra> let me see here
<gabriel-bezerra> when i run python shell and type import random
<gabriel-bezerra> it happens an error
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, ah
<gabriel-bezerra> kind of library problems
<laclasse> Socah, also tell me the perms of  /dev/snd/pcm*
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, python path
<syslq78> check it
<gabriel-bezerra> how do i do it? whereis python ??
<Socah> laclasse, crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 2009-07-14 18:42 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
<k5ehx> anybody have a clue why Xorg would start bombing after a normal update? I says "Saw signal 11"
<laclasse> Socah, no other devices?
<gabriel-bezerra> sysdoc, $whereis python ??
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, start python
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, print sys.path
<Socah> laclasse, it's only one, snd-hda-intel integrated card on laptop
<syslq78> or print(sys.path) <-- python 3.x
<laclasse> Socah, i have the same ... this should give you 3 devices ...
<sebastien> how can i update to python 3.0, i selec
<Apollo2366> Are there any good audio editors for linux?
<gabriel-bezerra> syslq78, to do that i have to import sys, right?
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, from what you told it seems python can not find that lib so it's not in path probably
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, yeah, you mean any lib doesnt work?
<mcphail> Apollo2366: audacity for simple things, ardour for more complex
<laclasse> Socah, only time i have seen this is when someone deactivated the winmodem in the bios of the laptop
<laclasse> Socah, you haven't made any changes to that have you?
<Apollo2366> mcphail, audacity is dead to me, I'll look into ardour.
<syslq78> mcphail, how about video editor :)
<sebastien> i installed it from the synaprics but python -V gives me python v 2.6.4 or sth in the same libe
<Socah> laclasse, damn, you ask about this in /dev/snd/pcm - I got 3 devices, all with same premissions
<mcphail> syslq78: i use cinelerra, but it does crash rather a lot
<rpx__> could someone help me with sound,, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e8be8c6ba3f70045bb1bd35954b3aa70f8d71725
<syslq78> mcphail, linux lacks normal video editor
<aleksio> how i can use for convertation mkv to avi only  one of 3 audio streams?
<syslq78> mcphail, normal quality, there are some kickass enterpise systems for video editing and post production based on linux but they are high end systems that cost $$$$$$
<mcphail> syslq78: cinelerra is a very full featured compositing video editor. Just a bit unstable
<laclasse> Socah, you should have a total of 6 files in there, with 3 of them starting with 'pcm', is this the case?
<Socah> laclasse, what's a strange thing, when I round asoundconf, it ask me to install alsa-utils, when I try to install alsa-utils, it says it's installed
<syslq78> mcphail, I'm not ms fanboy obviously since I do use *nixes a lot but no free tool on linux comes close to windows movie maker, not to mention "normal" tools that cost
<Apollo2366> mcphail, you wouldn't happen to know why audacity would freeze every few minutes do you?
<mcphail> syslq78: i think some people use blender for video editing as well
<syslq78> mcphail, blender is kickass :)
<laclasse> Socah, uh
<Socah> laclasse, /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p - all I have
<laclasse> ok great
<Apollo2366> syslq78, agreed
<mcphail> Apollo2366: no. don't use it much but never had any problems like that
<Apollo2366> mcphail, oh well. I'm done with it anyway, if ardour turns out to be good.
<syslq78> mcphail, there is cinerlerra fork that is said to be better
<rpx__> hey, anyone that is a alsa guru and could help me get my sound working. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e8be8c6ba3f70045bb1bd35954b3aa70f8d71725
<Okay> Anyone use turboprint and knows how to remove the watermark manually?
<mcphail> syslq78: yes - that's what i use
<laclasse> Socah, would only say dpkg -P (apt-get remove --purge) all alsa-utils and reget them all from the same sources.list
<quincy> how do i set up my printer for network use?
<laclasse> Socah, big sources.list ?
<quincy> mainly for windows pcs(this is the only ubuntu pc i have
<mcphail> Apollo2366: make sure to install a realtime kernel, use jack for audio etc if you want best results
<skellington> hey guys, recently switched over from a brief stint with debian to ubuntu. i installed ubuntu netbook remix and was wondering how i could speed up my boot. also, i cant seem to connect to my wpa secured network. im using an atheros wireless card. any ideas?
<Socah> laclasse, a bit, 2x ppa's, + rest from official ubuntu repositories
<gabriel-bezerra> syslq78, i can import math, for example
<khazil> Okay: Is there a modern CUPS driver for your printer?
<laclasse> Socah, comment the ppa's and anything exotic would you?
<k5ehx> avidemux is nice for converting video
<Socah> sure
<Okay> khazil, it's a canon pixma mp470
<gabriel-bezerra> syslq78, so i think it is not a problem in path, ok?
<syslq78> gabriel-bezerra, what is the error ?
<Okay> khazil, i think turboprint is the only way to go for that printer
<mcphail> skellington: what are you booting? My netbook boots in a few seconds with UNR
<pycal> hey, i'm trying to boot 9.04 toram.  when I'm loading from my 2gb usb flash drive I have options to: run ubuntu persistently, install, boot from first hard drive, and get help. when i press tab on boot persistently i get what i think are some options, but when i append 'toram' it doesn't seem to do anything. what am i doing wrong?
<fwaokda> how can i open a program through terminal without it being dependent on the terminal staying open???
<wrinkliez> any suggestions as to why the flash plugin isnt workign in opera?
<gabriel-bezerra> syslq78, it is quite big
<syslq78> paste me on private
<KB1JWQ> fwaokda: screen is your friend.
<mcphail> fwaokda: add a "&" after the command
#ubuntu 2009-07-15
<fwaokda> thanks
<aleksio> can anyone help me with ffmpeg?
<syslq78> fwaokda, nohup programname
<k5ehx> hello, KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> mcphail: Some systems will kill any backgrounded task opened within a specific terminal when that terminal dies.
<khazil> Okay: there's certainly no reason not to use proprietary drivers, but charging for something that's included in Windows drivers is a little... questionable
<KB1JWQ> k5ehx: Helo.
<syslq78> fwaokda,  nohup tells app to ignore sighup signal
<rpx__> anyone that is good with alsa?
<fwaokda> mcphail, didn't work :(
<Apollo2366> mcphail, is there a guide to using ardour?
<k5ehx> anybody have pointers on troubleshooting Xorg startups? I seem to have the right module loaded in the kernel, but I don't really know how to deal with modules / drivers in xorg
<Okay> khazil, yeah, I read about some alternatives, but they seem to all have downsides to them
<KB1JWQ> fwaokda: As I said, run it inside of a screen session.  You can reattach later with screen -x
<skellington> mcphail: im on an asus eeepc 1000ha with an hdd, not an ssd. i was really just wondering what applications i could remove to speed up my boot even more. (it's faster than winxp as it is)
<mcphail> Apollo2366: yes - tutorial on the web page. It is a complex and powerful piece of kit
<KB1JWQ> k5ehx: The X log is your friend.
<mazda01> anyone else use phpmyadmin in jaunty and got it working?
<fwaokda> syslq78, doing 'nohup command' seemed to work thanks
<khazil> Okay: it's probably impossible to work around kernel software
<mcphail> skellington: for a start, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to remove the countdown from the grub menu
<syslq78> fwaokda, you can also suspend it with ctrl+z, than put it to background with bg and use disown -h job_id to detach it from parent process, if it's already running
<k5ehx> KB1JWQ: yeah, it's not being very friendly though. Just says "saw signal 11" and has "intel_drv" in the traceback.
<syslq78> fwaokda, np
<Ramonster> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<Ramonster> !openssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl
<Ramonster> !open ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open ssl
<skellington> mcphail: did that already.
 * laclasse has fruit pastilles
<Ramonster> !lib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib
<Socah> laclasse, should esd-common be related to almost whole gnome?
<eka> swapon problem??
<KB1JWQ> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<laclasse> Socah, esd = Enlightment Sound Daemon
<mcphail> skellington: the eeebuntu forums have a few tips on speeding up boot. Will probably apply to ubuntu as well
<tavi> Hey all: I'm having an issue with dual displays in ubuntu. When I try to drag a window to my 2nd screen, it stops at the edge and doesn't let me fully utilize it. Any suggestions?
<jdudeski> I'm trying to fix the intel video bug and I've got the instructions, but I just can't get to anywhere to fix it... GDM freezes, none of the grub boot options which are useful are getting me to any shell I can carry out the commands... Anyone know of any way to get around the freeze on boot? The guide I'm trying to follow is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<k5ehx> jdudeski: I think that's what is happening to me, maybe
<skellington> mcphail: ill have a gander, may have a fix for my wpa problem as well. one more question, is xfce faster than gnome?
<jdudeski> k5ehx: likely, you have intel onboard?
<Ramonster> I get this error when I try ./configure... checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries, what ssl libs do I need... got OpenSSL..? :)
<k5ehx> jdudeski: it's a notebook, 945GM or some such
<jdudeski> XFCE is faster than gnome, yes skellington
<aleksio> more than 1000 users online and nobody knows nothing about ffmpeg?
<laclasse> Socah, esd is dated ...it uses OSS ... so esd works with also only across the oss compat module: asoundconf set-oss PARAMETER
<Okay> khazil, guess I should have installed a windows partition huh?
<jdudeski> yeah k5ehx, you're bitten by the bug
<mcphail> skellington: not really. You can strip gnome down and it will run almost as fast
<k5ehx> aleksio: use avidemux
<Evelina> Thank you all! I got my cron job and rtcwake working as it should. At least it seem to work! Thanks for all help.
<cuddlefish> Tavi: you have tried all the screen edges?
<KB1JWQ> Ramonster: Source build isn't really the ubuntu way.
<nsadmin> where's k5land?
<k5ehx> nsadmin: oklahoma here, tulsa
<arand> How do I send two notifications that will stack (both shows simultaneously) using notify-sedn from CLI?
<aleksio> k5ehx: tnx, i'll try it
<laclasse> Socah, but not sure if e17 doe not use it
<skellington> alright guys, thanks
<khazil> Okay: Or just pay for software that works
<KB1JWQ> Ramonster: What're you trying to install?
<jdudeski> k5ehx: freeze up on boot? can't get to anywhere to fix it?
<khazil> Okay: alternatively, you can buy hardware that works
<arand> s/notify-sedn/notify-send/
<tavi> cuddlefish: Yeah, it's the correct edge becuaes it's dragging onto the second screen partially. But it's acting like it's not really dual display--it also isnt letting me right click on the Desktop of the 2nd display
<Ramonster> KBIJWQ: Arcemu core; a WoW Private Server :P
<nsadmin> so also say texas, arizona and NM?
<khazil> Okay: is this a parallel port printer, or USB?
<Ramonster> KBIJWQ: Their IRC Isnt realy helpfull tho
<Okay> it's usb
<KB1JWQ> Ramonster: That's a 1, not an I in my nick.
<cuddlefish> And there's only one mouse pointer? (Just trying to rule out all the noob questions)
<KB1JWQ> Ramonster: And yeah, good luck with that. :)
<khazil> Okay: then you can use Sun's proprietary (but free) xVM, run windows and pass through the printer driver
<hilltop> help please: what is Super in the hot keys?  Thanks
<Ramonster> KB1JWQ: im sorry :P
<Pici> hilltop: Generally the 'windows' key
<Okay> khazil, okay. I'll go give that a try
<KB1JWQ> Ramonster: Mistype someone's nick and they don't get flagged; they'll miss your post in a busy channel like this. Type the first couple letters than hit tab, it'll autocomplete.
<Okay> khazil, is it guaranteed to work though?
<FloridaGuy> does ubuntu have a gui to configure the display....like in mandriva...and in fedora there is yum install config-display
<hilltop> Oh, great. My old thinkpad has no window key.  Thanks pici
<Ramonster> KB1JWQ, ah.. thanks.. Knew it was something with tab but just couldnt figure it out :P
<Apollo2366> mcphail, Ok, I've been looking for it, but I don't see it anywhere
<khazil> Okay: It's non-trivial though, not guaranteed, and not convenient
<stroyan> Ramonster: You may want "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev".
<aleksio> k5ehx: avidemux can work with mkv files?
<khazil> Okay: I take it this printer is too new to send to the junk heap, but too old to return
<Ramonster> stroyan, libssl-dev is already the newest version.
<k5ehx> aleksio: I believe it uses ffmpeg
<Okay> khazil, you got that right
<mcphail> Apollo2366: http://ardour.org/files/manual/index.html
<k5ehx> aleksio: but it's a lot easier to use if it does
<Apollo2366> mcphail, thanks
<aleksio> k5ehx: thank you
<Ramonster> stroyan, this is a new error.. the -lcompat works now :P But then this showed up :(
<rpx__> help to debug alsa -- no sound gives good karma (http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e8be8c6ba3f70045bb1bd35954b3aa70f8d71725)
<erikk71> how do change the time so thats its not in military time
<khazil> Okay: can you try using the mp160 drivers first, to see if that's acceptable?
<nsadmin> no sound gives good karma?
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, no need to install here. Just go to System -> Preferences -> Display
<Ramonster> stroyan, this is the output i get: checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries
<rpx__> nsadmin: no sound gives peace but no karma... do you know how to read that url (http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e8be8c6ba3f70045bb1bd35954b3aa70f8d71725)
<FloridaGuy> laclasse, that dont work for me...i need to get more res then what that shows
<khazil> Okay: do you happen to have an ancient machine you could use as a Windows printer server?
<nsadmin> the http is the protocol... the www.alsa-project.org is the machine...
<bastidrazor> Ramonster, libssl0.9.8 if you're on an updated jaunty
<Okay> khazil, no. that's not a possibility
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, what gfx card/monitor dos you have, what can it do and what does default ubuntu does?
<Ramonster> bastidrazor: libssl0.9.8 is already the newest version.
<rpx__> nsadmin: hehe, true.. so they recommended on the help pages for sound debuging to run a script to produce this page... unfort. I am not able to find the problem
<hilltop> There seem to be two virtual desktops show at foot of screen How do I set up more, like 4?  Thanks
<erikk71> how i fix the time it keeps showing it in military time
<Okay> khazil, maybe i'll just use turboprint's trial for 30 days and then uninstall then reinstall
<nsadmin> rpx__: oh, it's the output of the script... show that url on #alsa
<Mike_lifeguard> Whenever I unplug my laptop, it suspends. How can I change that behaviour?
<Ramonster> Isnt there a way to find out what libs you need?
<laclasse> Ramonster, if you are trying to build something install the dev packages
<Shazburg> hilltop: Right click on it and go to Preferences.
<rpx__> nsadmin: I tried but no one there :(
<nsadmin> Ramonster that's what package dependencies are for
<laclasse> Ramonster, you need "libssl-dev" it seems
<FloridaGuy> laclasse,  i have nvidia g6....im useing my polaroid tv with monitor on it...ubuntu only wants to give 1040 on res..when in mandriva i can get 1280/1040
<LurkersA> Hey all. Just put a new install of Jaunty on a Laptop to replace the intrepid instance. Put it into standby before, and now it no longer realizes it has a built in keyboard or trackpad. Logging in with an external keyboard resulted in a comment by X.org saying it had reset to default instance. Google has a few examples of this on ubuntu forums but no solutions. ideas?
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, prop nvidia drivers installed?
<Lenaud01> anyone here use synce?
<FloridaGuy> yep
<khazil> Okay: yeah, you might as well just do that, but it definitely won't be that easy to clean up
<Ramonster> laclasse, libssl-dev is already the newest version.
<cuddlefish> hilltop: right click on them, Preferences.
<stroyan> Ramonster: This page lists dependencies- http://www.arcemu.info/wiki/index.php?title=Compiling:_Linux   But libssl-dev should be resolving the current configure error.
<khazil> Okay: OSS4 used to let you do that (before it was open sourced)
<Lenaud01> FloridaGuy, you get evolution working
<laclasse> Ramonster, tell WoW their configure script sucks ;-)
<cuddlefish> <censored> Don't you hate it when you forget to SCROLL DOWN?
<erikk71> hello
<Ramonster> stroyan: I already got libssl-dev, updated and all
<Shazburg> cuddlefish: Happens to the best of us, mate.
<Apollo2366> mcphail, I'm having the exact same problem as I was with audacity. I'm attempting to simply combine two .wav files with a little bit of silence in between them. I do this and it plays wonderfully in the editor, but when I export, the file will not play in any application.
<erikk71> how do i fix the time in ubuntu
<FloridaGuy> Lenaud01, never used evolution
<cuddlefish> Erikk, what desktop enviroment are you using?
<nsadmin> what time is it in ubuntu?
<erikk71> xfce
<Lenaud01> what you use synce for
<Ramonster> laclasse, will do :P
<stroyan> Ramonster: You will need to delve into exactly what the configure script is looking for.  It isn't explaining its needs very well.
<erikk71> its in military time format
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, please report a bug if you can. You can i guess force the coonfig in Xorg (/etc/X11/xorg.conf), google for xorg.conf and you will find examples. But its interesting that it is not detected
<Ramonster> stroyan, got all those files
<cuddlefish> erikk71: go to #xubuntu
<bastidrazor> erikk71, try #xubuntu
<cuddlefish> lol
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, is the Tv recent? maybe the EID db is not up to date
<FloridaGuy> laclasse, thats why i was woundering if ubuntu had a gui for configure it
<Ramonster> stroyan: this is the ./configure: ./configure prefix=/home/arcemu/server --enable-lua-scripting --enable-collision --enable-debug
<khazil> Okay: next time check out openprinting's database, "paperweights" are clearly labeled
<FloridaGuy> laclasse, every other distro it works great in
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, you said a nVidia card right? gksudo nvidia-settings will give you a gui
<FloridaGuy> its about 2 yrs old
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, not to manually assign resolution no, and the more we go, the more things will get auto detected, as devices become a bit more clever.
<erikk71> damn
<syslq78> Anyone having weird VLC behaviour while resizing version 1.0.0?
<FloridaGuy> ok
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, hence why i insist on filing a bug
<Okay> khazil, okay. thanks a lot
<FloridaGuy> gota go shampo some carpet
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, or maybe try karmic, just for curiosity
<FloridaGuy> k
<r3l1c> pidgin question here. Transparent chat window? Any ideas?
<stroyan> Ramonster: Try "bash -x ./configure prefix=/home/arcemu/server --enable-lua-scripting --enable-collision --enable-debug" and see what it is really doing.
<Evelina> Will a root cron job be run even if I haven't logged in as an user on Ubuntu Server?
<Reid> anyone have any experience with madwifi drivers and atheros?
<laclasse> Evelina, yes
<Evelina> I mean when I start up Ubuntu Server I get to the login prompt. Will a scheduled corn job be run as root even if I am not logged into any account?
<nsadmin> Evelina And so will a non-root cron job
<laclasse> Thats what Cron does, and there is even anacron to run missed cron jobs while your computer is off.
<mcphail> Evelina: yes
<Ramonster> stroyan, you want me to copy the full output?
<Evelina> Ok, so it ok to stay at the login prompt?
<mcphail> Evelina: yes
<Socah> laclasse, my solution: I went to package manager... showed all installed packages, and made "reinstall" for all. In fact, it hanged on bash and stopped, but after reboot, and editing again modprobe.d/alsa-sound.conf with proper options for my card, everything is back to normal
<Evelina> Ok, I have got an answer.
<nsadmin> depends on what you mean by "ok"
<Socah> laclasse, pretty stupid and simple, but worked
<laclasse> Socah, err
<stroyan> You could pastebin the last few lines.  Or read it yourself.
<StrangeCharm__> how can i see what services are running on what sockets on my machine?
<laclasse> Socah, glad you have sound
<laclasse> :)
<Socah> laclasse, thank you for your help and time
<hilltop> cuddlefish, OK got it.  Thanks
<khazil> StrangeCharm__: "netstat"
<Evelina> Thank you answering my question. Nice to hear I don't have to login.
<StrangeCharm__> cheers khazil
<syslq78> Evelina, yeah, you dont have to be loged in in order for coronjobs to be executed
<nsadmin> Evelina: is it critical this cron job runs?
<khazil> StrangeCharm__: actually, netstat -l for listeners (servers)
<Evelina> syslq78: Yeah, hehe, I got it. ;)
<StrangeCharm__> khazil-  i was going to say, that's giving me streams, thanks again
<laclasse> Socah, np
<Evelina> nsadmin: Nah, I won't say it's critical but I want it to be run so it will be bad if it won't. Not critical but well at least not good, why?
<nsadmin> oh, so that's what you mean by "OK"
<syslq78> Evelina, that's true for all systems really including ms windows
<r3l1c> I can run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in one command. Is there a way to skip the sudo apt-get the second time and use "&& upgrade"? I can write a scripr but is there anything built in?
<justfil> I can't play sound simultaneously in firefox and Decibel audio player.
<Ramonster> stroyan, did you get my PM?
<StrangeCharm__> khazil-  any way of saying which processes are listening to those sockets?
<Evelina> syslq78: Ok, well I just wanted to be sure.
<khazil> r3l1c: that's not how && works
<stroyan> Ramonster: yes
<nsadmin> well let's put it this way... I think you can run a periodic script in windows... the mechanism is not called cron and doesn't work like it
<r3l1c> so what are the possibilites. When I run the first command khazil it does work
<khazil> StrangeCharm__: usually you can tell, but let me check
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nsadmin> whether it's good or bad it works different is a subjective value judgement
<khazil> StrangeCharm__: netstat -lp
<syslq78>  ActionParsnip yo yo yo t
<ActionParsnip> syslq78: your typing as drunk as i feel
<StrangeCharm__> thansk khazil
<Evelina> I won't hurt removing the graphics card and the display from the server? I am going to use ssh to remote control the server.
<syslq78> ActionParsnip, nah, but I'm doing something else while typing
<ActionParsnip> syslq78: gotcha
<Evelina> The fan at the graphics card is not working so I'm planning to remove the card to avoid getting some overheating.
<khazil> Evelina: there is no onboard graphics?
<nsadmin> Evelina: give it a shot... I would imagine the system would get confused (but I don't think permanent damage would happen)
<nsadmin> replace it with a cheap console-only card
<khazil> are there systems which refuse to post without graphics card?
<Evelina> khazil: I donät know actually. I don't want to use a display anyway, it's good enough using reote control. But will it give me any problem booting Ubntu without any display and graphics card, any error message etc?
<owen1> how to find my harddrive rpm from terminal?
<syslq78> Evelina, just replace the fan :)
<laclasse> Evelina, it won't at all. All my boxes are headless. no need gfx card at all.
<syslq78> owen1, hdparm
<Ramonster> stroyan, got anything yet?
<owen1> syslq78: thanks
<nsadmin> Evelina: probably you want to arrange a serial console before you try that
<Evelina> syslq78: Yeah, but I'm goint to remote control the server using ssh so I didn't bother. But if the system may be confused then I may reconsider my decision.
<stroyan> Ramonster: The configure script may be caching bad results from earlier.  You could restart from autoreconf, or start over in a new directory.
<Evelina> nsadmin: Serial console? What's that?
<syslq78> Evelina, well I dont think it will be confused
<Ramonster> stroyan, restarted about 5 times now :P
<mazda01> anyone else use phpmyadmin in jaunty and got it working?
<syslq78> Evelina, hmm, non ethernet network (non tcp/ip one too) just a peer-peer with data flow
<syslq78> Evelina, it's used to configure switches sometimes etc
<Starman> Hi guys. I've done some google searching, but I can't find any info on embedding a terminal into my top panel. Like a little persistant box I can type commands into
<stroyan> Ramonster: It is time for me to go eat.
<khazil> Serial console will allow you to access it if something happens which prevents you from ssh'ing in
<nsadmin> Evelina: there used to be no video cards... computers had large banks of serial ports and that's how they talked
<Ramonster> stroyan, bon a petit ;)
<syslq78> Evelina, nothing should happen if you remove you grapichs card and boot system
<Ramonster> stroyan, thanks for your time
<syslq78> Well except you wont be eable to plug in monitor
<nsadmin> well you can plug it in... but it won't do anything :)
<syslq78> nsadmin, we still use serial connections at work, not very often but ... :)
<syslq78> nsadmin, yeah :)
<Starman> Does anyone know how I can embed one like that?
<nsadmin> JamesHoldsworth: any relation to Allan?
<indubitable> Hello, I just tried to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 via network. When I restarted my system after the upgrade tool finished its work, the login screen froze after about a minute. Subsequent reboots and attempts to work through the console resulted in a complete system freeze after about 1 minute. I am using a Radeon 9800 video card -- is there some kind of issue with the driver or with X that is causing these system freezes? What should I 
<woodworker> how much extra space should you leave when you are using usb creator to make your instal persistant?
<gogeta> woodworker: the more the better
<Evelina> syslq78: Ok, well, I'm going to start the server two times a day, running some scripts using a cron job, then suspend until nex time the server shall boot. I'm going to let it run by itself every day whitout my interaction. Maybe I'm going to log in by ssh to do some modifications.
<gogeta> woodworker: extra space = storage
<woodworker> gogeta: 2.0 gb or more?
<Evelina> syslq78: Therefore I donät need a graphics card or a display.
<gogeta> woodworker: as i said more the better
<gogeta> woodworker: thats going t be your extra storage
<owen1> syslq78:is it somewhere here? hdparm -I /dev/sda
<perruchito> hello
<Freelancer> hey, is there a solution to use the Iphone on Ubuntu ?
<gogeta> Freelancer: wine + itunes?
<Starman> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<syslq78> owen1, dunno, read man hdparm, I dont use it really, I did few times but I forgot
<owen1> syslq78: sure
<Freelancer> gogeta, wine doesn't support usb devices for itunes, does it..
<Freelancer> gogeta > it's said on ubuntu forums :S
<mezquitale> anyone that's ever edited videos can tell me which one you prefer and why, kino or cinelerra??
<Ramonster> I get this error when I try ./configure... checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries, what ssl libs do I need... got OpenSSL..? :)
<indubitable> Does anyone know of problems with the Radeon 9800 series under 9.04?
<jrib> Ramonster: what are you compiling?
<Okay> I installed turboprint using ./setup,but how do i uninstall it? it's not in synaptic manager or add/remove
<gogeta> Freelancer: it says it does
<perruchito> spanish
<Ramonster> jrib, arcemu; wow private server
<lolcash> My mouse jumps all over the screen. Just started today after upgrading to 9.04. Some how It did this while on firefox and now firefox is almost 100% transparent. Anybody know how to fix this?
<jrib> Okay: you need to contact turboprint about that or check its documentation
<gogeta> Freelancer: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/03/04/itunes-syncing-now-works-in-linux-with-wine/
<jrib> !compile > Ramonster
<ubottu> Ramonster, please see my private message
<mazda01> anyone else use phpmyadmin in jaunty and got it working?
<jrib> Ramonster: headers for compiling are in packages that end in -dev
<mazda01> i installed phpmyadmin in jaunty and created the symlink to /var/www/ but when I use firefox and type in localhost/phpmyadmin it asks about either opening or saving a phtml file. here's the screenshot. http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2nrk.png
<gogeta> Freelancer: thata was 2 hyears ago
<gogeta> years
<indubitable> Is there some kind of safe default video driver that I can configure Xorg to use in lieu of whatever it automatically loads for Radeon video cards?
<gogeta> Freelancer: your right its does not sync with 8.2
<Freelancer> gogeta > I tried with playonlinux and it really doesnt work ?!
<gpprine> ANyone out there with IBM server and SAS tape drive exp. 10/4
<jmigel> indubitable: VESA driver
<woodworker> When I do a live install usb creator  - when I boot from the usb drive will all my setting be lost in the next rebot....... I added 4.5 gb of extra space.  Is there anything u must to do make it persistant
<Freelancer> gogeta hmmm so I should search a previous version of Itunes
<perruchito> spanish
<indubitable> jmigel: How can I configure Xorg so it uses that?
<syslq78> Evelina, are you studying informatics or something? We dont see a lot of girls / women setting up *nix servers ? <-- if that's no secret
<rww> !es | perruchito
<ubottu> perruchito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<perruchito> ok sorry
<Flannel> syslq78: Er, excuse me?
<Blizzerand> How do I import the Open office key via termial in ubuntu
<gogeta> Freelancer: http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33754
<jmigel> indubitable what version of ubuntu are you using?
<indubitable> jmigel: I just upgraded to 9.04
<syslq78> Flannel, you're excused
<jmigel> indubitable sorry pal the screwed it all around now, i dont know how to change those settings in 9.04
<Evelina> syslq78: Yeah, I'm studying computers at university in Sweden. It's my 1st year.
<Flannel> syslq78: How is your previous question relevant whatsoever?
<indubitable> jmigel: I agree, it's pretty screwed up.
<gogeta> Freelancer: jailbroken can by synced wireless all i found
<syslq78> Flannel, related to what?
<syslq78> Evelina, cool
<jmigel> indubitable used to be you just edit the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 but for me anyway now its blank and its all done somewhere else
<justfil> Did someone noticed in firefox awesomebar there is bright blue links? O_O i liked the darkgreen better ;/
<Radtoo> syslq78: Theres' quite many women but this is #ubuntu-offtopic stuff...?
<jmigel> indubitable im pretty sure you can google your way to a howto
<indubitable> jmigel: That was my first thought, but when I loaded it up in vi, it was like 10 lines of vague information.
<Blizzerand> How do I import the Open office key via termial in ubuntu
<Blizzerand> Please help???
<Freelancer> gogeta > arf...
<syslq78> Radtoo, tech skills I have, I need social skills
<Radtoo> Blizzerand: open office... key?
<Blizzerand> Radtoo : Yeah PPA key
<jmigel> indubitable ya if i wanted to have no idea what was going on and couldnt change anything id just run windows...
<syslq78> Blizzerand, sudo apt-key add ?
<Blizzerand> k
<syslq78> Blizzerand, you can just use gui too
<syslq78> Since you're installing open office I guess you have x
<Radtoo> Blizzerand: ahuh, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA <- theres multiple ways
<DVA5912> How can i go about manualy turning on status lights on my laptop? such as the wife, bluetooth etc
<woodworker> Is there anything you need to do after using usb creator to make 9.04 persistant???  I left 4.5 gb of extra space.
<Blizzerand> syslq78 : Sorry already tried gui . I cannot find any files in my home directory
<Lloyd_Pugh> hi there. i have recently put UNR on my net book (acer aspire one) it was great, but today when i turned it on. it asks me to put in my user and password(as normal) and then nothing else loads :( no taskbar, it will let me move my mouse around. can anyone help me please?
<Mike_lifeguard> Whenever I unplug my laptop, it suspends. How can I change that behaviour?
<gogeta> Freelancer: err virtualbox 3 and a xp vmware install lol
<moymoy> woodworker: nope, there's nothing else you need to do.. but keep in mind that the usb boot up disk will no longer work when you change system settings like user accounts
<host47> hi, someone using Mutt +  GPG? I'm having a little trouble
<moymoy> Mike_lifeguard: have you looked in the gnome-powermanager app?
<Mike_lifeguard> moymoy: Yes, I didn't see a setting for this.
<DVA5912> is there a file that controls the leds? like there are files frot the cpu and stuff?
<woodworker> moymoy:  can you put that one in idiot terms..... that is kinda what I am at this point
<moymoy> Mike_lifeguard: i don't know then.. i don't normally use a laptop
<owen1> i replaced my old nvidia with geforce 6200 AGP. do i need to change my bios to AGP?
<Evelina> syslq78: Yeah, it's fun to play with Linux.
<Mike_lifeguard> moymoy: Yeah, I double-checked, there is no such setting there.
<gogeta> owen1: yes some bios do need to be switched
<Evelina> syslq78: To learn more about servers and networks.
<hipitihop> anyone here using virtualbox regularly ? I'm running 2.2.4 and want to upgrade to latest 3.0.2
<edbian> DVA5912: Simply put.  "Probably".  I don't know what they would be called or how to find them out or anything else about it.  But udev's job is to make a file for every device and place them all in /dev
<moymoy> Mike_lifeguard: you're making a usb bootup disk right?
<edbian> DVA5912: If an appropriate driver cannot be found however a file will not be made.
<gogeta> hipitihop: so upgarde lol
<hilltop> in crunchbang, what keyboard is used. I can't make pipe character
<Flannel> !derivatives
<Mike_lifeguard> moymoy: uh, no. When I unplug my laptop it suspends.
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<woodworker> evelina:  fyi it worked
<Flannel> hilltop: ^
<owen1> gogeta: interesting. it's working now even though my bios is set to pci. is it possible?
<DVA5912> edbian: thats more information than i had. The light did come on a couple of minutes ago but then i went into hibernation and it didnt come back on.
<syslq78> Evelina, yeah, it rocks, it follows good *nix design philosophy and it does not cover up details so in any case you benefit with general computing knowledge far superior than fanboys usually have
<Oceanic> hipitihop, you can download the newest virtualbox from www.virtualbox.org
<moymoy> Mike_lifeguard: oops lol highlighted to the wrong person, sorry
<owen1> gogeta: or i didn't read the bios correctly.
<gogeta> owen1: yes soem bios auto switch
<edbian> DVA5912: Good luck!
<Mike_lifeguard> moymoy: np
<owen1> gogeta: thanks
<syslq78> Evelina, not to mention that there are quite some very highly payed it job's for it in sysadmin / engineering area
<hilltop> Flannel, not working for me.
<moymoy> Mike_lifeguard: and i'm sorry i can't help you.. but does gnome always complain about your battery being low?
<gogeta> syslq78: whers my high pay sysadmin job
<Mike_lifeguard> moymoy: nope
<Flannel> hilltop: Er, what?  Ask in #crunchbang /join #crunchbang
<DVA5912> ok so its on now. for some reason. I pressed the fn key and wifi button two times and it came on. what does that mean? can i fix it now that it does come on?
<Mike_lifeguard> moymoy: I've found #ubuntu-laptop ... it's rather desolate, but maybe I'll find someone there who can help. Thanks anyways
<moymoy> Mike_lifeguard: alright, good luck!
<syslq78> gogeta, dunno, you should know that
<Lloyd_Pugh> hiya i have recently put UNR on my net book (acer aspire one) it was great, but today when i turned it on nothing loads :( no taskbar, it will let me move my mouse around but thats it. can anyone help me please?
<hilltop> Flannel, thanks
<hipitihop> Oceanic: thanks and it also appears in the repos, so appears in synaptic just not sure if I need to remove 2.2 first and if I should expect any problems
<syslq78> gogeta, my pay is not gold mine but far from being bad
<khazil> moymoy: does the laptop not charge?
<edbian> Lloyd_Pugh: Can you open a terminal with alt + F2 ?
<khazil> moymoy: or is it simply incorrect measurement?
<Lloyd_Pugh> will try now :)
<syslq78> gogeta, it depends on how good you are, this area also got populated with server market share gain
<Oceanic> hipitihop, you'll need to remove your current one first, there should be no problems, i don't think you even need a restart, keep us posted :D
<Lloyd_Pugh> edbian no i cant, i can bring up a small menu when i right click
<edbian> What does menu say?
<moymoy> khazil: everything seems to be working fine.. the laptop just suspends it self when you unplug it...... actually this isn't even my problem.. it's Mike_lifeguard, and he's still in this channel.. but you can look for him in #ubuntu-laptop
<yowshi1> why are there components of ubuntu eating up ram but not letting any of it go?
<hipitihop> Oceanic: will do thanks.
<Lloyd_Pugh> with stuff like "creat document, launcer, folder" change desktop backround(nothing usefull in there though
<moymoy> yowshi1: what components? memory leaks need to be reported..
<jmigel> anyone know the channel for psubuntu?
<moymoy> yowshi1: type `top` into terminal and press SHIFT+M
<yowshi1> moymoy: at-spi-registryd xorg and nautilus all seem to be taking up more memory now then my last reboot
<StrangeCharm__> yowshi1-  are they doing more stuff?
<edbian> Lloyd_Pugh: Have you tried simply restarting?  It might be a fluke
<moymoy> yowshi1: that's the gnome-accessibility service daemon, do you need it running?
<yowshi1> StrangeCharm__: i dont know what at-spi-registryd does xorg aint doing much more now then when i rebooted, i think anyway and i only have one more folder open now then when i rebooted so i dont know about nautilus either
<Lloyd_Pugh> I have restarted about 4 times now
<yowshi1> moymoy: no i dont think i do
<CorpX> my vnc is broken
<CorpX> i can move the mouse around, but it doesnt update
<StrangeCharm__> yowshi1-  how much more memory are they using?
<Evelina> syslq78: Well, I have a lot to learn before I get a job as an sys admin. :)
<dephiance> where's the place to go after I install 9.10 and want to find bug info?
<stillinbeta> Can I mount /home/user on its own partition?
<yowshi1> StrangeCharm__: alot more they were using very little on reboot now exorg is using almost 150megs and at-spi is using almost 300 megs
<Joe_> If I leave evolution running for a while, it won't check email (gets stuck, just says Waiting...) unless I close it and reopen... anyway to fix that?
<Evelina> syslq78: Well, it's 02:00 in my country. I have to go to bed now. Good night and thanks for all help!
<Joe_> normally have to force it closed too
<moymoy> yowshi1: then you can go ahead and disable it if you want..and kill it.  It's really not needed, and how much RAM is Xorg using?
<KrOlin> people i got a problem wit my repos... dont let me do nothin wit my pacs
<KrOlin> packs*
<Evelina> bye bye
<KB1JWQ> KrOlin: Errors to a pastebin?
<KrOlin> no
<yowshi1> moymoy: 143 megs
<Ddorda> when i try to enter my ubuntu server VM not by the VM i'm requested to enter username and password. how do i know these?
<edbian> What is the new method to quickly log out?  (used to be ctrl + alt + backspace)
<StrangeCharm__> yowshi1-  well, that is a fair bit
<yowshi1> StrangeCharm__:  moymoy my system slowly eats up memory i usually wind up having to reboot nafter a couple days because i wont have the ram or swap left to do anything
<moymoy> yowshi1: wow.. that isn't normal.. are you running any graphic intensive things? i remember gnome-do screwed around with Xorg a lot
<arand> edbian: can use alt+sysrq+k
<arand> !dontzap | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<eddyeoq> in what format does a portable hard drive have to be to be able to use it in usb startup disc creator
<edbian> Thanks guys!
<StrangeCharm__> yowshi1-  option 1) keep rebooting, but report the problem. option 2) buy a medium-sided fast disk, and use that as swap
<yowshi1> moymoy: no i am not running gnome-do
<KB1JWQ> KrOlin: Don't PM me with ubuntu questions, please.
<Ddorda> when i try to enter my ubuntu server VM not by the VM i'm requested to enter username and password. how do i know these?
<yowshi1> StrangeCharm__: i would honestly prefer to not use a flash disk as a swap drive they have a max write limit you know
<KB1JWQ> Ddorda: You should have set them at install time?
<woodworker> ne one here know anything about hosting moodle through 9.04? - I am an amature in need of help for a school project.....
<KB1JWQ> Ddorda: You're not running a LiveCD as the VM are you
<Ddorda> KB1JWQ: no
<StrangeCharm__> yowshi1-  i don't think you should use a flash disk, a fast magnetic disk was my suggestion
<KB1JWQ> Ddorda: Then user add $usernake; passwd $username sets that up.
<Ddorda> KB1JWQ: i tried my username and password, and it didn;t work
<KB1JWQ> er, useradd rather.
<yowshi1> StrangeCharm__: ah i dont have one of those handy heh
<Ddorda> KB1JWQ: thank. i will try it out
<moymoy> KB1JWQ: isn't it adduser?
<KB1JWQ> moymoy: Depends upon distro. :)
<dephiance> is anyone running 9.10 and vmplayer?  Mouse and keyboard are not cooperating with my install
<StrangeCharm__> yowshi1-  that's inconvenient
<Ddorda> KB1JWQ: can you give me ex. for the commands?
<moymoy> KB1JWQ: gotcha ;)
<KB1JWQ> Ddorda: I just did.
<StrangeCharm__> what command will give me a list of all users
<KB1JWQ> StrangeCharm__: cat /etc/passwd
<revlo> StrangeCharm__: getent passewd
<moymoy> yowshi1: for now, you can always setup a cronjob to automatically kill and reload the apps that eat up your RAM
<revlo> StrangeCharm__: getent passwd
<moymoy> yowshi1: it may get annoying at times when things unexpectedly close, but it's faster than a reboot
<KB1JWQ> revlo: You're right; that works better in LDAP environments too. :)
<yowshi1> moymoy: how do i setup a cron job?
<KB1JWQ> moymoy: That's... a horrible idea. :)
<fwaokda> Is there any way to add folders to my "Places" section of my menu in ubuntu?
<yowshi1> moymoy: and ione of the programmes is xorg that wouldrequie a reboot
<Travisivart> hi, I was wondering if pulseaudio will do USB audio out, to a reciever. I'm looking at a reciever in which this is the main selling point, but don't exactly know if it is fully possible. Looked around on Google, and found very little evidence pointing to either no, or yes. If anyone knows, it would be extremely helpful, Thanks.
<moymoy> yowshi1: if you do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, it'll restart xorg i believe
<revlo> KB1JWQ: its unix - there is alway more then 1 possibility todo one thing :-)
<KB1JWQ> revlo: Hey, now-- Linux isn't  Unix. :)
<moymoy> KB1JWQ: you're right... xD but i use it on the evolution-data-server .. it eats up RAM like no other.. and it pops up everytime i click on the calener applet! waah!
<woodworker> Hi,  setting up moodle and in moodle docs it says to "Edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file. Remove the # mark on lines 22 and 38 to enable access to the universe package source and universe security updates. You will need to re-enter your account password when sudo asks for it. "
<woodworker> is this needed
<Doc-Saintly> How do i list all drives attached to the computer in bash? LSHW is crashing at SCSI
<KB1JWQ> woodworker: They'd know, wouldn't they?
<revlo> KB1JWQ: actually gnu is not unix but is linux gnu?
<KB1JWQ> woodworker: Try it and see...
<linxeh> revlo: obviously...
<KB1JWQ> revlo: No, Linux and GNU are two distinct things.  Granted, without GNU you've got "a kernel and nothing else" but... :)
<anom01y> is there any way to test my cups configuration than the "print test page". I have a remote printer that is installed to Windows XP, and I am trying to configure cups (localhost:631) to print to it.
<moymoy> Doc-Saintly: try `sudo blkid`
<linxeh> Linux is a GNU product
<Spirits-Sight> any one able help get my cell phone to work with activesync through vbox on my ubuntu system
<revlo> KB1JWQ: heh you have Hurd :-)
<anom01y> it shows it is added in the printers sections, and that it is "idle, accepting jobs"
<woodworker> kb1jwq..... just an amature really with no clue what I am doing here..... just checking if this is going to cause me huge problems...... the tutorial is for 8.04lts server...... I am using 9.04 desktop
<jrib> !repos > woodworker
<ubottu> woodworker, please see my private message
<anom01y> but the test page does not work, and there are no errors
<jrib> woodworker: you can pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list and I will tell you if you need to do anything if you wish
<jrib> !pastebin > woodworker
<jrib> fwaokda: you can add a bookmark in nautilus.  The location should then be added to your Places menu
<Doc-Saintly> Well it would appear that something is making my system not work. any of the things i try to list the hardware just crash
<fwaokda> jrib, how do i add a bookmark in nautilus? (sry still getting the hang of ubuntu :[ )
<jrib> fwaokda: check the menus at the top.  If it isn't obvious, let me know and I'll open up nautilus
<arand> fwaokda: right-click on folder? I think.
<fwaokda> jrib, oh nautilus is the file browser thing gotcha thanks
<jrib> fwaokda: yep :)
<moymoy> Doc-Saintly: even just `mount` doesn't work?
<arand> fwaokda: disregard that, instead, drag a folder to the bookmarks section in nautilus
<jrib> Doc-Saintly: or « sudo fdisk -l » depending on what you mean
<woodworker> jrib:  fyi  I am not currently on a linux system I am flipping between two computers.....
<fwaokda> arand, oh thanks that works even better
<fwaokda> arand, well faster
<jrib> woodworker: ok.  If you read the documentation ubottu gave you though, you'll understand what the point of that step was.  Then it should make more sense to you
<Doc-Saintly> moymoy: i haven't tried mount, i don't know which device it is, i'm trying to get a listing, the type lshw shows is nice but i'd like it a ilttle more cut down and only hd's
<arand> fwaokda: jrib: just to clarify, when I said "disregard that" I was referring to my previous comment, not yours jrib :)
<moymoy> Doc-Saintly: you want all the hardware or just the harddrives and such?
<Doc-Saintly> moymoy: just the harddrives
<Susanna777> hello
<dephiance> my windows key stopped working after upgrading to 9.10
<Doc-Saintly> basically, storage devices ;)
<Susanna777> i need some help
<yigal> I'm trying to build wget on SunOS as a non-privelaged user anyone know if I should be able to do this?
 * jrib eases trigger off ban button, I know arand :)
<moymoy> Doc-Saintly: try `sudo fdisk -l` and if that doesn't work, try `sudo blkid` again.. if not, then try `mount` .. that's all i can think of right now
<Susanna777> i have ubuntu 9.04 but i installed the netbook remix manager to try it out, decided i didn't like and uninstalled it
<Doc-Saintly> well it seems the bigger problem is that something chokes my system up every time it goes looking at hardware
<Susanna777> i thought i uninstalled everything
<Susanna777> but my windows are still appearing full screen
<Susanna777> i don't know how to change it back
<Spirits-Sight> anyone have idea of how I can get activesync to work and pick up my cell phone,  I am using linux (ubuntu) with windows xp in the vbox?
<Doc-Saintly> ergh. brb
<Okay> how do i go to /usr/bin?
<jrib> Okay: why?
<Radtoo> Spirits-Sight: synce is your best bet but I think bluetooth usually works better.
<Okay> because i installed a program that wrote files to that directory
<prince_jammys> Okay: you mean change your current directory to /usr/bin in a terminal?
<jrib> Okay: ok, that's bad practice.  You know how to prevent that in the future?
<Okay> prince_jammys, no, navigating to it
<Okay> jrib, how can i prevent it in the future?
<prince_jammys> most packages that install an executable will put it in /usr/bin
<jrib> Okay: well you try to install programs only from the repositories
<Spirits-Sight> Radtoo: I sadly need use activesync as I am making a changeo t hte cell phone HardSPL and don't want to have any issues as if I do it will / could mess the phone
<Okay> jrib, well, that program wasn't in repositories
<ILMAN5> hello
<jrib> Okay: If you *must* install something outside the repositories, install it to /usr/local/
<moymoy> Susanna777: is it your screen resolution?
<Radtoo> Spirits-Sight: well, try synce. I cannot guarantee in any way this works though as the vendor of the original activesync doesn't care about allowing you to use linux, so its a reverse engineered piece of software.
<Susanna777> no
<Susanna777> the window border is gone
<Okay> jrib, Installation for LPR/LPRng spooler (TP_CUPS=0)
<Okay> Configuration files will go to.. /etc/turboprint
<Okay> Shared files will go to......... /usr/share/turboprint
<Okay> Executable files will go to..... /usr/bin
<Okay> Logfiles files will go to....... /var/log
<FloodBot3> Okay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Okay> Documentation will go to........ /usr/share/turboprint/doc
<Susanna777> i can't get it back
<ILMAN5> i want to install  Borland Turbo C/C++ Lite
<Guest11212> nnooo
<Spirits-Sight> its called synce?  where could I find this please PM link thanks
<JamesHoldsworth> Hi everyone, I have a general computing question, and don't know if there's a better suited area for this, but here it goes. What on earth is the point of setting up a server?
<prince_jammys> Okay: and now you're trying to delete those files? What are you trying to do?
<jrib> Okay: Did you check turboprint documentation for uninstallation instructions yet?
<moymoy> Susanna777: try pressing F11 (at least that's the fullscreen toggle on my desktop)
<ILMAN5> i want to install  Borland Turbo C/C++ Lite
<funcky1> !force i386
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force i386
<queso> I would like to format my usb thumb drive. What filesystem is most appropriate for this?  I'd like the drive to be accessible in OS X and Windows.
<Okay> prince_jammys, yeah, I'm trying to delete all those now
<Radtoo> Spirits-Sight: http://www.synce.org/moin/
<jrib> ILMAN5: why?
<JamesHoldsworth> queso, try FAT.
<ILMAN5> i need this compiler
<Radtoo> ILMAN5: can lazarus do the job?
<funcky1> how do you force i386 architecture
<jrib> ILMAN5: you cannot use gcc?
<Okay> jrib, yes, they say to cd to folder and ./uninstall but that doesn't do anything for me
<ILMAN5> lazarus?
<queso> JamesHoldsworth: Just plain FAT? Not VFAT or FAT32? :)
<Susanna777> moymoy,  that goes completely full screen, no panel
<ILMAN5> I Need! this compiler!
<jrib> Okay: pastebin
<StrangeCharm__> JamesHoldsworth-  if you don't know, then you don't need to. if you ever find the need, then you'll set up a server to do that specific thing, however, you may find http://lifehacker.com/tag/home-server/ interesting
<JamesHoldsworth> I'd use just Fat. most USB's use fat
<ILMAN5> i have just bought a whole book about it
<jrib> ILMAN5: do you know what gcc is?
<ILMAN5> its another compiler..
<Radtoo> ILMAN5: http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/
<queso> JamesHoldsworth: Great, thanks for the help! ;)
<JamesHoldsworth> Lol, I know I don't need to, I was just wondering what was the point. And Queso, no problem.
<Okay> jrib, yeah, I'll remember to use it next time
<ILMAN5> Radtoo ?
<jrib> ILMAN5: *the* compiler for free software.  Personally, I don't see a reason not to use it if you are learning C or C++ (which it sounds like what you are doing)
<queso> JamesHoldsworth: Reason I ask is because a co-worker recommended ufs and now I can't access the drive, lol
<moymoy> Susanna777: is the ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings uninstalled? you can also try a dpkg-reconfigure on it
<ILMAN5> yes
<funcky1> how do you force i386 architecture?
<jrib> Okay: no, I mean pastebin what you are doing and the output
<ILMAN5> i have just bought a whole book about it!!
<StrangeCharm__> JamesHoldsworth-  if you don't use my name when talking to me, i probably won't see your message
<KB1JWQ> ILMAN5: Specfic to that compiler?  Doubhtful.
<funcky1> i would google but i dont know what to google
<Susanna777> moymoy,  yes the default settings are uninstallled
<ILMAN5> yes
<KB1JWQ> ILMAN5: C is C, C++ is C++. :)
<StrangeCharm__> JamesHoldsworth-  you may also find http://lifehacker.com/303421/top-10-ways-to-put-your-remote-server-to-good-use particularly enleightening
<arand> funcky1: when, where? (dpkg --force architecture -i package.deb)
<ILMAN5> i know
<ILMAN5> i have an XP PC
<jrib> ILMAN5: this is *ubuntu* support
<arand> funcky1: correction: dpkg --force-architecture -i package.deb
<ILMAN5> but its my sister, i cant use it
<ILMAN5> i can*
<Okay> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218426/
<ILMAN5> but i want to run it on ubuntu
<jrib> !enter | ILMAN5
<ubottu> ILMAN5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moymoy> Susanna777: try installing the desktop-switcher and see what happens, from the description, it seems like it allows you to switch from netbook to desktop view
<Radtoo> KB1JWQ: Well the codegear compiler is a bit different than gcc... I worked for 'em after all. :)
<funcky1> what do you mean "when where?"
<ILMAN5> all right!
<dephiance> how do I map the windows keys to open the main menu if gnome keyboard shortcuts isn't recognizing the windows key?
<leverage> Can someone help me install a game?
<jrib> Okay: what did you run to get that?
<KB1JWQ> Radtoo: Sure, but at a "learning to code" level? :)
<KB1JWQ> ILMAN5: I'd run it inside of a virtualized XP instance and call it good.
<Radtoo> KB1JWQ: nope, not that. Its standard c indeed. all that would change is a handful of flags for linking or such.
<queso> is FAT16 the same as FAT?
<Okay> jrib, I've already uninstalled and that's the only way I can figure out how to delete those files
<Radtoo> queso: its a specific variant of FAT
<ILMAN5> can u help me with this on private?
<jrib> Okay: it claims it's already uninstalled but left files there?  Are you sure those files don't belong to something else?
<jrib> !pm | ILMAN5
<ubottu> ILMAN5: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Okay> jrib, I used sudo su first, cuz it needs root. then I navigated to the folder and used ./setup
<Radtoo> queso: there's also fat32 and such.
<panfistmx__> is there a command line alternative to gopchop ? gopchop crashes for me every time i load a file
<KB1JWQ> ILMAN5: Not for free. I have a dayjob.
<queso> Radtoo: Hmm, okay.  Which should I use for a USB thumb drive?
<jrib> Okay: right.  How about the uninstall procedure?
<Okay> jrib, i'm 100% sure
<Susanna777> moymoy,  i've reinstalled the desktop switcher what do i do now?
<ILMAN5> only 3 minuts
<arand> queso: there's FAT16 and FAT32, afaik
<Radtoo> queso: if its not used with very old devices, just use fat32.
<Okay> jrib, kay: it claims it's already uninstalled but left files there?  Are you sure those files don't belong to something else?
<Okay> jrib, woops. Configuration file etc/turboprint/system.cfg not found!
<bastidrazor> Okay,  probably sudo apt-get autoremove
<Radtoo> arand: there's even fat 12 bit but thats sorta something no one would ever use anymore :)
<Doc-Saintly> Is there another command to halt the current command? Ctrl+c doesn't seem to do it
<Okay> jrib, that's what it says
<jrib> Okay: pastebin (commands and output)
<StrangeCharm__> squid seems to be dying after a couple of seconds. any ideas why?
<KB1JWQ> Radtoo: Sounds like a fun weekend project. :-p
<jrib> Doc-Saintly: ctrl-\ sends sigquit (iirc)
<KB1JWQ> StrangeCharm__: Have you checked the logs?
<Okay> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218428/
<jrib> Okay: cd /, then try again
<Okay> bastidrazor, won't that remove some .debs that I need?
<StrangeCharm__> KB1JWQ-  i'm looking now, but there's a lot of them
<leverage> trying to get this to work on the latest ubuntu. cant figure it out http://necrofamicon.com/Tendrils/
<jrib> Okay: for future reference, use « sudo -i » instead of « sudo su »
<KB1JWQ> StrangeCharm__: Try using tail; it'll show you the last ten lines by default.
<Okay> jrib, why is that?
<Doc-Saintly> if a drive is not mounted is it safe to unplug it? Or is there an extra step?
<Okay> jrib, yeah, gives me the same message as that last pastebin
<queso> Radtoo: Great, thanks :)
<jrib> Okay: safer environment for one
<moymoy> Susanna777: sorry, i was digging through gconf to see if there was a setting to help fix your problem.. check your application menus and such for the desktop-switcher..
<jrib> Okay: pastebin please... anytime you run something, pastebin
<Susanna777> moymoy,  i found it but it still not working right
<Radtoo> queso: np. by the way, if you only want to use it with linux the linux native filesystems are even better choices... but only if you only want to use it with linux :)
<Susanna777> i can't access applications anymore
<Okay> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218428/
<KB1JWQ> Radtoo: Not sure I'd agree; I'm not a fan of ext$ on USB drives.
<queso> Radtoo: Thanks for the tip -- but I'm using it to transfer files from my old OS X laptop
<Okay> jrib, it just gives me the same thing
<jrib> Okay: you didn't cd /...
<KB1JWQ> We need a better universal filesystem than FAT. :-/
<Okay> cd / = cd home?
<StrangeCharm__> KB1JWQ-  well, looks like i found the problem- FATAL: The url_rewriter helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help!
<jrib> Okay: anyway, check whether /etc/turboprint/system.cfg exists first
<KB1JWQ> And no, UFS is NOT the solution.
<KB1JWQ> StrangeCharm__: That'd be the problem.
<StrangeCharm__> Okay-  no, it does not
<Okay> jrib, how do i check?
<arand> Okay: nope / is the absolute root of filessytem
<Radtoo> KB1JWQ: its not like fat is better than these two either though >P
<jrib> Okay: ls /etc/turboprint/system.cfg
<Susanna777> moymoy, there's not menu anymore or anyway to log out or anything, i'm going to do a reset
<StrangeCharm__> KB1JWQ-  now i just need to find a solution...
<mazda01> anyone know why jaunty phpmyadmin doesn't work?
<KB1JWQ> Radtoo: The use case that worries me is "someone is running late and snatches the drive out without unmounting it first."  FAT tends to live through that fairly well, anything with an EXT journal on it kinda doesn't.
<mazda01> i installed phpmyadmin in jaunty and created the symlink to /var/www/ but when I use firefox and type in localhost/phpmyadmin it asks about either opening or saving a phtml file. here's the screenshot. http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2nrk.png
<arand> Okay: /home/username or just ~ would be your home (also just cd will get you home as well)
<FloodBot3> mazda01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !lamp > mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01, please see my private message
<Okay> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218432/
<jrib> mazda01: read and follow the troubleshooting steps for that issue with php on that wiki page
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: Yeah, you didn't set a php handler in your apache configuration from the sound of it.
<ll> I have seen many, many crashed fat32 usb sticks from people yanking them out
<Radtoo> KB1JWQ: it only does with the file system check, otherwise its about as endangered as ext or udf. and ye I tried it a lot. :P
<ll> so if by "fairly well" you mean "sometimes dies" then okay
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, shouldn't that be done by default when I install apache?
<jrib> Okay: erm okay.  Well you do just have to delete stuff manually I guess.  Or why not contact turboprint for support...?  rm is the delete command in the terminal
<mazda01> FloodBot1, please help me understand what I did wrong. I didn't think I was flooding anything. I merely posted a question.
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: Not necessarily.
<jrib> mazda01: one question = one line please
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: Note the "bot" part of FloodBot's nickname.
<Okay> jrib, all turboprint tells you is to use ./uninstall once you get into that folder
<musicgeek1> Hello, is there a easy way to speedup software downloads (ie adding new/ faster repositories)?
<Okay> jrib, someone said that manually deleting the folder will delete that program
<jrib> mazda01: weird that he triggered on 2 lines though.  bug
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, that seems sort of weird. how would the average user know that they have to do all this configuring of apache just to get it to work? I will check out the wiki. thank you
<jrib> Okay: what folder...?
<ll> musicgeek1: I found that different times of the day you can replace the country codes for faster download
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: The second part of your line answered the first part.
<KB1JWQ> RTFM. :-)
<ll> musicgeek1: for instance, middle of the day in us, ch (switzerland) is faster than us. Opposite at night.
<stillinbeta> I'm working on mounting /home/user on a seperate partition. I have the fstab set up properly, but when I go to chown it, I get "Operation not Permitted", even though I'm root.
<mazda01> jrib, if I have a long statement how could I possibly get it on one line?
<musicgeek1> II: makes sense.  I'll try that.  THanks!
<jrib> mazda01: you summarize it and pastebin relevant details
<Radtoo> KB1JWQ: besides the more important thing than the fs would be to inform the user what likely hasnt been written or broken since he yankd out the drive :>
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, yeah i know. i figured he was bot but I thought I'd try
<stillinbeta> Any way to force chown to perform the change, or know why it's being denied?
<Okay> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218433/   i just need to know how to navigate there
<mazda01> jrib, ok. sorry
<KB1JWQ> stillinbeta: Pastebin that; I'm curious to see it.
<jrib> mazda01: no need to apologize :)
<jrib> Okay: WHERE?
<Okay> the /etc folder
<stillinbeta> KB1JWQ: pastebin what, the error, the fstab ?
<mafren> Anybody here used greenos ?
<jrib> Okay: cd /etc/
<jrib> !who | Okay
<ubottu> Okay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mafren> !gos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gos
<KB1JWQ> stillinbeta: All of them. :)
<Guest61010> is there a way to start updataing ubutu from the command prompt ?
<KB1JWQ> stillinbeta: and an ls -al $MOUNTPOINT
<Shadow__X> hello everyone i am 3 problems one is that the back button on my mouse isnt working another is that the caps lock light on my mac keyboard isnt working and finally when i have my usb hub connected ubuntu doesnt want to boot
<jrib> !apt > Guest61010
<ubottu> Guest61010, please see my private message
<Shadow__X> i have*
<Okay> jrib, can you navigate to it without the terminal
<moymoy> Guest61010: sudo aptitude update .. then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<KB1JWQ> Shadow__X: Three problems, one answer: I blame the USB hub.
<Guest61010> ty
<jrib> Okay: only if you promise to be careful and close it after you delete what you want to delete: gksudo nautilus
<KB1JWQ> Shadow__X: You may be oversaturating the USB bus; try a powered hub?
<mazda01> i set brasero to always open the audio cd creator when  a blank cd is inserted and now I want to change it back so I get a prompt. anyone know where to fix this?
<Okay> jrib, someone earlier mentioned that sudo apt-get autoremove works?
<Shadow__X> KB1JWQ, fine except the keyboard and mouse issues persist without the hub and it used to work on ubuntu 8.10 perfectly fine
<woodworker> ne one wanna help a newbie set up wireless network
<jrib> Okay: apt only knows about things you install using apt.  You didn't use apt for turboprint
<stillinbeta> KB1JWQ: alright, this'll be tricky. I can't have both X and that setup right now :-/
<arand> mazda01: nautilus preferences, media
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, i just made sure that libapache2-mod-php5 is installed and it it. I still can't fuigure out why phpmyadmin isn't working.
<Okay> jrib, I'll just forget it. thanks for all your help man
<KB1JWQ> stillinbeta: Urm... do this in a terminal window.
<jrib> mazda01: did you follow the other troubleshooting steps as well?
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, I don't see how the second line answered the question in line 1 though? I still need help please
<KB1JWQ> Copy and paste, the end.
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: Read the documentation. :)
<jrib> Okay: did you delete the files successfully?  It's trivial using gksudo nautilus
<KB1JWQ> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<avinash> server irc.freenode.org
<arand> woodworker: ask a question which people may answer, normally there's no private assistance..
<Okay> jrib, it said there was no external monitor
<joeborder> I need some help with my sound, can anybody point me in the right direction
<Shadow__X> KB1JWQ, any ideas?
<Okay> jrib, lol
<jrib> Okay: get out of sudo su...
<Okay> jrib, i'm already out.
<Socah> joeborder, more details?
<jrib> Okay: then run the command I gave you
<woodworker> arand:  I guess I dont really know what to ask.... I cant get it to work
<mazda01> arand, within nautilus preferences, Media, everything is already set to "Ask what to do". So that's not it. any other suggestions
<arand> mazda01: Then I don't know.
<Okay> jrib, i see it now. i was in wrong directory
<arand> mazda01: Is the "never prompt..." option unticked there as well?
<geent1> Hello there join the #flossk
<StrangeCharm__> my squid is creashing because "FATAL: The url_rewriter helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help!
<StrangeCharm__> " how can i resolve this?
<stillinbeta> KB1JWQ: pastebin and lynx don't play well.
<Dekko> Hello ... just wondering what I can do to get back my icons in the Fast-user-switching applet? (the one with shutdown in it etc) - mucked about with some themes, and now the icons aren't there.... help please?
<Susanna777> moymoy, i got it to work, thanks for the help
<joeborder> Socah, i was trying to update my existing sound drivers to be able to change between jack states on my soundcard as it only plays from the rear, i found the drivers i use for windows and there was linux support so i followed the steps and installed it. At the end of it my speakers werent picked up at all and now my sound is completely gone. Im trying to find out if i can restore to my old drivers
<godmode> hello
<godmode> you guys i got a problem :(
<moymoy> Susanna777: oooh nice, how did you get it to work?
<Socah> joeborder, ok, what's ur sound card?
<mazda01> arand, it is but it's not checked.
<pedro3005> does anyone know how to prevent GNOME from putting a icon in your desktop everytime you mount something?
<Okay> jrib, I guess nothing about turboprint is there. then why is it listed in the preferences and administration tabs?
<Susanna777> moymoy, the desktop switcher fixed it
<arand> woodworker: What have you done so far, what exactly are you trying to acheive, what instructuions have you followed (or do you want links to..?)?? etc. etc., without that info people won't be able to help you...
<jrib> Okay: try 'killall gnome-panel' and see if it goes away (will restart your panel)
<Shadow__X> hello everyone i am having 3 problems one is that the back button on my mouse isnt working another is that the caps lock light on my mac keyboard isnt working and finally when i have my usb hub connected ubuntu doesnt want to boot this exact setup worked in 8.10 and i noticed these issues after an update on 9.04
<Susanna777> moymoy, i had to restart the computer though
<moymoy> Susanna777: ahh, good =p glad i could help
<StrangeCharm__> my squid is creashing because- FATAL: The url_rewriter helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help!, what can i do to resolve this?
<joeborder> socah, ive been trying to find that out, from what i can tell it looks like "nVidia corp mcp73 high def audio (rev1)"
<godmode> i was upgrading all the software on ubuntu and when it was done.. it restarted but now, i can only log in and after the only thing that appears is a background screen and the mouse pointer...ubuntu wont load :(
<Okay> jrib, it's not in the panels. its under system>preferences and system>administration
<woodworker> arand  I have put in my ssid, authetication method and network key..... then when I go back it shows wireless connection with a colun then to the right is says never in the network connection box
<jrib> Okay: it will reload your menu
<ZivBk1> I hope this isn't a common problem, but why does the login screen have a different (wrong) refresh rate than the grub and boot progress screen and the after login desktop screen?  And how do I change it for just the login screen?
<jrib> Okay: it will reload your menu
<Sensiva> I am using Ubuntu Hardy 64, I wonder why Firefox is using 50% of my CPU?
<stillinbeta> KB1JWQ: pastebin.com/m6d0932a6
<Socah> joeborder, is it laptop?
<joeborder> socah, no its a desktop
<stillinbeta> KB1JWQ: that's fstab
<stillinbeta> I'll be right back, need to reboot.
<arand> woodworker: that means it HAS never been connected, YET.
<Socah> joeborder, card is integrated?
<Okay> jrib, "try 'killall gnome-panel' and see if it goes away" using that?
<joeborder> socah, it looks that way yes
<jrib> Okay: yeah
<Socah> joeborder, ok, open terminal, type lspci, try to find a name of your audio device
<woodworker> arand........ why would it have changed my network key...... b/c after setting all that up.... I cant go anywhere on the internet
<thomson> what is the partition editor that is used in the ubuntu install?
<Socah> joeborder, and copy it there
<Guest61010> any suggestions on how I can fix my sound /
<Socah> thomson, fdisk?
<woodworker> arand..... I am using a live bood from usb device
<Socah> thomson, but you should use gparted
<joeborder> socah, 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<thomson> Socah: ok
<Okay> jrib, no. its still there for some reason
<arand> woodworker: changed network key? Do you mean it has worked before?
<ZivBk1> How do I change the refresh rate for the login screen?
<jrib> Okay: check /usr/share/applications/  (this is the problem with software installed without apt)
<Socah> joeborder, first of all, open terminal type alsamixer and check if all channels are over 80% and don't have "M" letter in the begging of sound bar
<woodworker> arandno.. but when I opened it back up the network key was really long...... it asks me to create default keying - what is this
<thomson> Socah: so download and put gparted onto a usb thumb drive?
<bruenig> PROTOP: update-desktop-database is useful
<Okay> jrib, yeah, they're both there
<Socah> thomson, as far as I know, there is even gparted livecd, or liveusb - check google
<Okay> jrib, i can just safely delete them?
<jrib> Okay: yes
<joeborder> socah, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory.
<woodworker> arand no.. but when I opened it back up the network key was really long...... it asks me to create default keying - what is this
<CleanLaundry> When trying to install a windows program, i get an error stating I do not own /home/justin/.wine ?
<Okay> jrib, yeah, that got rid of it forever! I'm never installing stuff like that again
<jrib> Okay: cool
<Okay> thanks a lot jrib. I waste like half of you day. Thank you very much for helping me
<woodworker> arand sorry it is create default keyring
<jrib> Okay: it's okay, I finished a script in the meantime :)
<CleanLaundry> actually the error is " Unable to find a volume for file extraction. Please verify that you have proper permissions."
<behnam> syanptic says there is an error with the package alsa-driver-linuxant.  this might have happened after my roomie upgraded his kernel 2 weeks ago?  anyways, his sound doesnt work.  i can't get this package to  install or uninstal.  there has to be a way around it?
<arand> woodworker: the key, if you view it, normally changes to a different encoding (HEX, instead of plain-text ASCii, why I do not know...) , the keyring is a password to ensure that only certain users on the machine can access the wireless, if you do not need that safety precation, it can be left empty (sorry, delayed answer, had to type a lot...)
<Socah> joeborder, I had same problem few hours ago... I suggest you installing newest alsa first (1.0.20). Follow this guide: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/05/09/upgrade-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<behnam> E: alsa-driver-linuxant: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Okay> jrib, have fun with that script. I'll see you around. :)
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, now it says I don't have permission to access this page. can you please help?
<Shadow__X> hello everyone i am having 3 problems one is that the back button on my mouse isnt working another is that the caps lock light on my mac keyboard isnt working and finally when i have my usb hub connected ubuntu doesnt want to boot this exact setup worked in 8.10 and i noticed these issues after an update on 9.04
<KB1JWQ> !lamp > mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01, please see my private message
<joeborder> socah, thanks ill have a try
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: Seriously.  Go read, follow the steps it outlines.
<woodworker> arand that is fine no worries........ ok I have my ssid which in windows is just my name... and I have my network key typed in with the wpa authentication type
<Socah> joeborder, after you are done, you could try to join #alsa channel, and ask for help - they know more about alsa, also they have a script that you will run, and it will tell them more details that can help you. It will be much faster, than asking 100 questions and guessing - good luck
<joeborder> socah, thanks for all the help
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, i believe I have. I just can't believe there's this much config to get something that seems so easy to work. it seems like i have to know how to build a website just to use phpmyadmin.
<bruenig> behnam: that is a bug in apt. One I pointed out 4 years ago but no one cares about. What you will have to do is remove the prerm script.
<Socah> joeborder, no problem :)
<bruenig> behnam: find /var | grep prerm should show you where it is
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: Heh, phpmyadmin is a relatively involved web application.
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: If setting it up is too daunting, I'm not sure what you expect it to be able to do for you; I just access mysql via the CLI.
<bruenig> phpmyadmin is obnoxious, just run your own mysql queries
<bruenig> it is so much easier
<bruenig> KB1JWQ: that way is easier though really
<behnam> bruenig: thanks, what does that script do?
<bruenig> behnam: probably calls rmmod
<bruenig> nonetheless, delete that nonsense
<woodworker> arand now when I try to connect to hidden wireless connection it comes up and puts everything in but imidately pops up and says disconnected from wireless network
<jrib> behnam: probably makes sense to read it instead of just deleting it
<behnam> bruenig: i found this... /var/lib/dpkg/info/alsa-driver-linuxant.prerm     ok, i'll read it, and rename it
<bruenig> it really doesn't need to exist at all, you can delete files in linux when they are opened
<bruenig> why the prerm
<bruenig> stupid debian nonsense
<thomson> would it be best to create all my partitions by booting from the gparted live cd first, or install windows and use the windows partition manager to create the windows partition then when i install ubuntu create the rest of the partitions?
<Shadow__X> KB1JWQ, even without the hub the problem still remains
<thomson> this is to dual boot btw
<jrib> bruenig: it's a packager's decision.  Presumably, it serves a purpose
<stillinb1ta> KB1JWQ:  drwxrwx--- 14 root plugdev 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 sib
<arand> woodworker: does it say anything more?
<bruenig> jrib: the packaging guidelines tell you to do it though
<Shadow__X> KB1JWQ, also this exact setup worked in 8.10
<bruenig> they tell you to stop daemons, etc.
<jrib> bruenig: only if you need to do something preremoval, sure
<stillinb1ta> KB1JWQ: chown: changing ownership of `/home/sib': Operation not permitted
<bruenig> jrib: no they say specifically that if it is a daemon, you must call it to be stopped. But this is silly, what if trying to stop it creates a nonzero exit?
<jrib> bruenig: that's a policy decision I bet, not a technical one
<woodworker> arand as soon as I hit connect button it pops up in the top right wireless network 1 - disconnected - you are now disconnected......... then the window disappears
<bruenig> now I have to go jack around in /var, that is not user-friendly
<duvnell> I just installed a sound card.. lspci shows it.. it's an older PCI Turtle Beach au8830.. the snd_au8830 module and its dependancies loaded by themselves at boot, but there are no alsa devices shown by aplay -L  ... what should I do next.. ubuntu 8.04 btw
<behnam> jrib, bruenig, i renamed it, should i restart?
<bruenig> jrib: it is a policy decision yeah. It is short-sighted though and they refuse to do anything about it. But whatever.
<mazda01> KB1JWQ, I have tried that but I don't know all the mysql command to show privileges and create tables and whatnot. I'll keep reading I guess. I am sure I'll figure it out sooner or later. it'll just take me hours instead of minutes if you could tell me what to do. gotta go. thanks anyway.
<jrib> bruenig: it could handle failure more gracefully for sure
<KB1JWQ> stillinb1ta: Well duh.
<arand> woodworker: if you have the network preferences set-up and "connect automatically" enable you shouldn't need to use "connect to hidden"...
<bruenig> everytime I come in here, there is someone with that problem though
<KB1JWQ> stillinb1ta: It has to belong to its user if it's set as their homedir. :)
<bruenig> behnam: just remove the package now
<geent1> join #flossk
<bruenig> by the way, renaming it is the same thing as deleting it
<stillinb1ta> KB1JWQ: that's what the second error was.
<woodworker> arand...... yes they are, but I dont know why it isnt connecting
<bruenig> as far as the apt-get remove is concerned
<behnam> probably completely remove it
<stillinb1ta> The outpot of my attempted chown
 * KB1JWQ retreats to #postfix
<behnam> complete removal?
<bruenig> behnam: probably doesn't matter
<bruenig> but sure
<arand> woodworker: I'm not really sure what to do, we could try doing some stuff in terminal, you got a terminal up?
<hastig> how the f#$@ do you get the newest version of flash to work on 64 bit jaunty?
<woodworker> arand:  a what....... sorry I am a very green newbie
<Shadow__X> anyone know how to fix the problems i am having
<jrib> hastig: copy the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and restart your browser?  I assume you are using the 64bit version of flash
<KB1JWQ> mazda01: I'm sure I could set it up faster than you.  But doing it yourself 1. will teach you what you're doing better than having me do it for you, and 2. I don't recall you paying me to do your job for you. :-D
<arand> woodworker: menu  applications > accessories > terminal
<jrib> Shadow__X: yes
<arand> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning essid ***
<hastig> whoops i meant JAVA
<Shadow__X> jrib, really that would be great could you tell me how
<hastig> 64 bit JAVA
<jrib> !helpme | Shadow__X
<ubottu> Shadow__X: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<behnam> bruenig, jrib, ok, it removed, now i want to reinstall it.  because i need alsa to work.
<woodworker> arand:  thanks........ how do I know whether the mode on my wireless connection is infastructure or ad-hoc
<jrib> Shadow__X: I have no idea what your issue is after reading what you said
<bruenig> behnam: removing and reinstalling a package is pretty silly
<bruenig> just so you know
<PaCcO`XS`> hello
<PaCcO`XS`> help me pls
<behnam> bruenig: i figure it might have gotten screwed in the installation somehow?
<jrib> hastig: what is wrong with the version in the repostories that is painless to install?
<bruenig> behnam: probably not
<arand> woodworker: One thing that's I've found useful, just for poking the wireless to get it going is the command  "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning essid ***" Where *** is your ssid
<woodworker> arand: I now have terminal open
<jrib> !ask | PaCcO`XS`
<ubottu> PaCcO`XS`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<behnam> you think it probably just didnt work?
<hastig> jrib there is a version in the repositories?
<jrib> !java > hastig
<ubottu> hastig, please see my private message
<PaCcO`XS`> jrib my tar block zero
<jrib> PaCcO`XS`: your tar block zero? what?
<arand> woodworker: normally infrastructure, if you have an access point/router of some kind, not just a net setup between computers
<hastig> jrib i meant sun java not iced tea
<PaCcO`XS`> jrib can u expalin me please when i try tu tar zip file i have this message zero ...
<jrib> hastig: that's fine, read ubottu's link
<jrib> !pastebin | PaCcO`XS`
<ubottu> PaCcO`XS`: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<PaCcO`XS`> ???
<sony> yo
<woodworker> ok....... it told me invalid scanning option
<woodworker> arand: ok....... it told me invalid scanning option
<soreau> PaCcO`XS`: Pastebin the error message you're receiving
<sony> iki opo
<PaCcO`XS`> nik ma vie m3akom
<thomson> is 8.10 capable of reading and writing from ntfs?
<jrib> thomson: yes
<thomson> k
<arand> woodworker: hmm, does your network show up if you do just "sudo iwlist scan"
<jrib> !english | PaCcO`XS`
<ubottu> PaCcO`XS`: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<soreau> woodworker: What is your wifi listed as in the output of 'iwconfig'?
<genii> !id | sony
<ubottu> sony: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<behnam> jrib, bruenig, his audio was screwed, and i saw that bad package, what can i do?  i figure he needs that package for alsa to work.  i think alsa got screwed when he upgraded his kernel.  or mabye he went in and edited some files without knowing what he was doing
<bruenig> it was probably the kernel update
<bruenig> I don't know though, I don't use alsa
<sony> ubuntu-id
<woodworker> arand yea it says wlan0  network is down...... I was just using it in windowns
<jrib> behnam: check if it works with the old kernel?
<woodworker> soreau I dont know what you mean....... I am very green to this ubuntu and linux thing sorry
<behnam> jrib, bruenig, yeah maybe i should roll the kernel back?  sound did work on the previous version in grub
<soreau> woodworker: Ok, what are you trying to ultimately accomplish?
<woodworker> ultimately host a moodle site with my laptop booted from a usb bootable disk....... right now trying to get wireless network connection so I can access the internet
<behnam> is it bad to roll the kernel back?  can i even do that?
<woodworker> soreau: ultimately host a moodle site with my laptop booted from a usb bootable disk....... right now trying to get wireless network connection so I can access the internet
<hastig> jrib ubottu's message was unhelpful
<hastig> there is only 32bit sun java jre
<jrib> hastig: pastebin
<soreau> woodworker: Assuming you have no ethernet connection option and you're using wifi, what is your wifi hardware listed as in the output of 'lspci'?
<woodworker> arnd it also said interface does not support scanning then it said network is down
<hastig> paste bin what????
<jrib> hastig: more specifically, pastebin: sudo apt-get install the-package-ubottu-told-you-about
<hastig> i just went to synaptic and found that it only came in the 32 bit variety jrib
<woodworker> soreau.... I do have ethernet available...... and I am not sure what the second part means.....
<jrib> hastig: that's not true.
<neko_> hastig: what package
<neko_> ?
<hastig> neko_: sun java jre
<jrib> hastig: see for yourself: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sun-java6-bin
<soreau> woodworker: So why don't you just plug the ethernet cable into your laptop?
<neko_> so your saying you need 64 bit sun java jre?
<arand> woodworker: try "iwconfig" to make sure we are using the right name for the wireless interface wlan0 or othewise
<neko_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<neko_> mm
<neko_> ok lets get oldskool
<woodworker> arand ok........ it says essid: " "
<thomson> should i go with 8.10 or 9.04 ?
<neko_> sun java jre 64bit jaunty
<jrib> thomson: 9.04
<neko_> thats all you need to know there
<neko_> you can even feel lucky if you like
<neko_> first try btw
<jrib> neko_: ubottu already provided the answer
<woodworker> soreau because when I want to get on the net I dont want to be stranded to the cable, but it may come to that
<neko_> jrib: which i spit out
<neko_> lol
<neko_>  /made it spit/
<licul> i'm looking for a job. can anyone help me?
<jrib> !ot | licul
<ubottu> licul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> woodworker: Alright, so your drivers are probably working if 'iwlist scan' shows your AP
<jrib> hastig: were you able to install it?
<woodworker> soreau AP?
<Shadow__X> i just tried xev and imwheel -c and it doesnt detect my mouse's side buttons
<soreau> woodworker: Yes, AP = Access Point
<jrib> Shadow__X: ubuntu version?
<neko_> anyway anyone got nvidia and 1080p and flash working with zero tearing?
<arand> woodworker: so that would be a hidden w-l net.... and if you instead do "sudo iwlist ### scanning essid ***" where again ### is the name of your interface we got from iwconfig (standard wlan0 or ath0) and *** is the essid for your hiden network.
<jexd> non-ubuntu related question - if i want to get to somewhere like #zune, what server do i need to be on? just looking for guidance sorry this is the wrong channel
<Shadow__X> jrib, 9.04 except i wasnt having these issues untill i updated afew days ago
<woodworker> soreau :  all it shows is interface doesn not support scanning : network is down next to wlan0
<hastig> jrib still on it
<jrib> Shadow__X: make sure evdev is getting used by reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log (don't know a better way)
<neko_> jexd: all channels are on all servers; try #freenode for network support
<jrib> hastig: let me know if you have questions
<jexd> neko: thanks. that answers it
<[rainman]> can anyone help me
<jrib> !ask | [rainman]
<ubottu> [rainman]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arand> woodworker: ah, if that is what iwconfig says the drivers might, be troubling, would be my guess...
<soreau> woodworker: Ok, try bringing it up with 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<neko_> jexd: np
<[rainman]> ...
<[rainman]> im having a hard time connecting my ubuntu to a windows shared printer
<woodworker> arand when I type that in it give me > right below the line
<BePhantom> soreau, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<soreau> woodworker: Do Ctrl+C. You typed it in with an odd character, probably a stray ''
<soreau> BePhantom: Doesn't ifup do the same thing?
<moymoy> [rainman]: in your browser, try going to localhost:631/admin
<BePhantom> soreau, don't know :P
<arand> woodworker: hum, you should not use any quotation marks or parenthesis or otherwise in these commands
<soreau> BePhantom: Well then why are you telling me... nm
<racecar56> i'm using virtualbox ose and i have a problem, should i ask here or #vbox?
<racecar56> and i didn't compile it myself, it was repos
<woodworker> soreau it says ignoring unknow interface wlan0=wlan0
<woodworker> arand: I am out of that now
<hipitihop> Oceanic: yup removal of 2.2.4 and install of 3.0.2 of virtualbox went without hitch. thanks.
<woodworker> arand soreau : yes I did my ssid is Dan's
<soreau> woodworker: What is your interface listed as in the output of 'iwconfig'?
<Interphase> is anyone else here unable to load hulu vidoes in firefox with jaunty?
<soreau> Interphase: Yea, why?
<Shadow__X> jrib, for some reason xorg.0.log seems to point that  it detects my mouse as being a 5 button when its a 7 button it has back and forward buttons
<woodworker> soreau: sorry again?  what are you looking for I have the sudo iwconfig up....... wlan0 is the only thing that has anything up
<Interphase> soreau, I was hoping to fix it
<soreau> Interphase: Des youtube and other flash work for you?
<StrangeCharm__> Interphase-  have you got flash?
<Interphase> soreau, yes, youtube and other flash works
<jrib> Shadow__X: did you determine if evdev is being used?
<soreau> woodworker: Type 'iwconfig' without quotes in your terminal, press enter and pastebin the output
<woodworker> arand could my problem be my ssid having an "   '    " in it
<StrangeCharm__> Interphase-  are you in the USA? What does the 'not working' look like?
<switch10_> does anybody here use devede's gui to convert avi to dvd?
<soreau> Interphase: Huh, that's weird. In what way does it fail?
<switch10_> im trying it out now
<woodworker> soreau....... I can type them...... I am not on the same computer
<Interphase> StrangeCharm__, I am in California.
<Guest61010> hi, I'm having issues with my sound, anyone able to help me?
<arand> woodworker: possible.
<Interphase> It loads the whole page but the part where the video should be remains blank
<Shadow__X> jrib, yes i see things like this in the log (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
<Shadow__X> (**) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
<soreau> woodworker: Ok, well just make sure it's in fact showing 'wlan0' or 'ath0'..
<dreamy> where is the ftp server home directory ?
<StrangeCharm__> Interphase-  blank or black? what sort of menu do you get on a right-click?
<dreamy> in linux..
<soreau> woodworker: Just tell us the interface names
<StrangeCharm__> dreamy-  what ftp server are you using?
<dreamy> i cant remeber .. tftphpa ?
<Interphase> Stiletto, it is black like the black on either side of the video. I get a small menu when I right click
<jrib> Shadow__X: it may say that but sometimes later say something went wrong
<dreamy> tftpd h** somth
<Interphase> 'copy, select all, view selection source, properties'
<arand> woodworker: then I think you'll have to use \' everytime you type the essid, to avoid the special meaning " ' " has in the terminal (bash)
<Interphase> properties just yields 'Language: english"
<StrangeCharm__> dreamy, check that. also, when you say 'home directory' are you referring to the directory that a user is given when they log into the server?
<woodworker> soreau:  lo    -   eth0  -   wmaster0   -       wlan0      -     pan 0       - is that what you want
<dreamy> StrangeCharm__: i think used that when i had to set  a server to boot from lan im not shure if its the same
<arand> woodworker: hopefully it would not affect the configs in network-manager, accepting ' alright, but you never know...
<Shadow__X> jrib, so then what do you suggest me do
<dreamy> StrangeCharm__: anywhere .. where the remote guest gets into
<soreau> woodworker: Yea, so wlan0 is in fact your wifi interface. Does 'iwlist scan wlan0' not work?
<icedwater> l
<icedwater> Hm.
<woodworker> arand:  do i need to force the   '   in my network ssid when I set it up?
<StrangeCharm__> dreamy, that's set on a per-user basis, often with a deafult. check your conf file, or edit the settings?
<Interphase> oi, anyone know anything about hulu?
<soreau> woodworker: Sorry, got that mixed up. It's actually 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<dreamy> k..
<Interphase> StrangeCharm__, it is black like the black on either side of the where the video should be
<Interphase> the menu is small, not like the normal one
<dreamy> StrangeCharm__: i can only access trougth the browser usign ftp:// and the dir is empty
<dreamy> no pass asked
<moymoy> Guest61010: tell us what your problem is
<StrangeCharm__> Interphase-  does the right-click menu indicate that you're clicking a flash object, or what?
<woodworker> soreau:  no it says unknow command 'wlan0' check iwlist -- help
<arand> woodworker: possibly, I really have no idea on that...
<soreau> woodworker: Yea, because I got it backward. It's supposed to be 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<dreamy> StrangeCharm__: where is a dir called pub ? you know ?
<StrangeCharm__> dreamy, you'll have to log into the server, physically, or with ssh or similar to make those changes
<zcat[1]> my gwibber has been broken for months now. 'unknown protocol' error on both twitter and identica nobody else seems to have the same problem. removing it, removing all the config and reinstalling doesn't seem to fix the problem. Anyone?
<lpsmith> I've been having trouble that sporadically I lose sound and have to reboot to get it back
<lpsmith> is there a way I can reset the sound driver in the kernel?
<woodworker> soreau interface doesnt support scanning:  network is down
<jigp> hello guys what is the best laptop builtin with camera that is very compatible to ubuntu9.04?is it ok toshiba?
<soreau> woodworker: Alright, try bringing it up with 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<Interphase> StrangeCharm__, no, but when I 'view object source' it is all full of stuff about javascript needing to be enabled and flash installed
<KB1JWQ> jigp: Macbook Pro.
<StrangeCharm__> Interphase-  because that's the default text that appears if you can't render the appropriate objects
<dreamy> StrangeCharm__:  ok.. but then a question about somth a bit different , when doing ssh (ip name) on my local newtork i get no user name asked .. i just have to type a passwrord i dont know wich
<moymoy> Interphase: are you using firefox? i've heard hulu having problems with firefox because of another browser that was spoofing as firefox they were trying to block
<Interphase> moymoy, yes, I am using firefox
<woodworker> soreau:  SI0CIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Interphase> what should I try instead?
<ILMAN5> http://it.themarker.com/tmit/article/7309
<ILMAN5> oh no
<soreau> woodworker: Well that's not good. What is your wifi card listed as in the output of 'lspci'?
<ILMAN5> its in Hebrew
<moymoy> Interphase: could try epiphany-browser
<jigp> hello guys.is toshiba core2duo with builtin camera good for ubuntu9.04?all works?including webcam builtin?
<Zzeiss> jigp: well, Macbook Pro mostly works.  Suspend to disk works, but RAM hibernate doesn't (the video never unfreezes).  Nor is the video chipset supported in anything better than VESA mode.  (I know, I have one and have tried both the closed-source nvidia driver (may those ****wads burn in hell forever) and the open-source nouveau driver... neither works.  At all.
<switch10_> hulu still works on my ff
<soreau> Interphase: hulu's working here in FF on jaunty
<Interphase> soreau, what have you done to make that reality
<kad_> hey need help what is the name of the file where i can config the IRQ coz i got conflict between my sound card and ethernet! thx
<switch10_> im on intrepid and my firefox hulu is fine
<switch10_> just checked
<woodworker> soreau FireWire (IEEE1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 01)
<soreau> Interphase: Nothing really. Just installed flashplugin-nonfree, that's it
<soreau> woodworker: Is it an eeepc?
<Interphase> soreau, so did I
<StrangeCharm__> dreamy you need to specify the username at the command, like ssh username@host
<soreau> Interphase: Maybe a silly question, but did you restart FF since then?
<Interphase> soreau, I thought I did
<Interphase> moymoy, epiphany has the same problem
<soreau> Interphase: Well try restarting it again maybe
<woodworker> soreau:  sorry hang on........ that is wrong.........   02:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corparation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Interphase> soreau, I did, same problem
<sujith> khgh
<Interphase> I have super adblock plus, but it is disabled on www.hulu.com
<soreau> woodworker: Ah, that sounds more like it ;)
<Interphase> and epiphany has the same problem as ff
<woodworker> soreau...... sorry new to this stuff
<soreau> Interphase: Try turning off the adblocker to see if that's still causing the problem
<Seven-7> I think something I've set in my network settings may be slowing down my internet connection, anyway to reset changes I've made?
<moymoy> Interphase:  only hulu doesn work? what about youtube?
<Interphase> moymoy, youtube works
<Interphase> albiet, the buttons look a little buggy
<soreau> woodworker: That's ok. So you have a Broadcom chipset which should be using the bcm drivers.. but I don't know much more about them. I'm used to atheros chipsets. You can see which module it's loaded with 'lsmod | grep bcm' though
<Erekose> easy question: which Ubuntu version is the latest LTS
<Pici> Erekose: Hardy Heron 8.04
<Erekose> ty Pici
<dreamy> StrangeCharm__: :ok thanks
<woodworker> soreau: ok sure
<woodworker> :=/
<arand> woodworker: just a huch here... If you do "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1" what does it say? (just to test if the error might be elsewhere) If there is no output that's cool.
<[rainman]> after going in my browser what's next?
<kad_> hey need help what is the name of the file where i can config the IRQ coz i got conflict between my sound card and ethernet! thx
<woodworker> arand:  it says nothing
<woodworker> arand:  just another prompt
<arand> woodworker: okay, good, no problem on that side then.
<woodworker> arand ok good scared me
<woodworker> arand:  guess I should read the whole thing
<Interphase> moymoy, StrangeCharm__ you guys out of ideas about hulu?
<moymoy> Interphase: hold on.. lemme get on hulu to see if it works for me
<kad_> indoes = files ?
<arand> woodworker: did you try soreau 's command? are bcm module active?
<Interphase> moymoy, I am going to reboot
<woodworker> arand nope didnt see that
<jwfoxjr> if I want to take my wired interface out of the control of NetworkManger I should define it /etc/network/interfaces correct?
<woodworker> arand soreau that just gave me another prompt
<soreau> hmm
<iamslango> I accidentally deleted my /etc/apache.d/ENVVARS file
<arand> woodworker: ok, so it found nothing, presumably the bcm module is not loaded then...
<iamslango> where can I get the default one again/
<soreau> arand: I wonder which driver is providing wlan0 then
<woodworker> I assume the vertical line is above the back slash on a US keyboard
<soreau> arand: He probably needs to unload whatever that would be and probe the bcm module (the broadcom driver module is 'bcmxxxx' or it at least has bcm in the name, right?)
<soreau> woodworker: Yes, that's it
<woodworker> soreau the device is a bcm4306
<rootlinuxusr_> Why would I get "unable to connect a socket (Connection refused)" when trying to git the kernel?
<Interphase> moymoy, does it work for you?
<woodworker> soreau thanks
<rootlinuxusr_> also, dude.
<owen1> is there something like stickiness for an app? i open pidgin and it appears in all my tags (awesome window manager)
<soreau> woodworker: lsmod alone would show you all of the loaded modules. The '| grep bcm' means it's piping the output through grep and only showing you modules with the letters 'bcm' in it
<woodworker> soreau can you narrow that down there are hundreds of things
<nztal-> has anyone successfully defined a network device in /etc/network/interfaces, removed network-manager-gnome, and continued using dnsmasq for local dns cache ?  when i do that myself, i can connected to my router, but i do not retain any internet connectivity.  anyone have any ideas ?
<woodworker> soreau: ok hundreds is an exageration but there are alot
<arand> soreau: bcm203x would be my guess, as to what provides wlan0, no clue... kernel usually means I'm way to deep in, above my head...
<soreau> woodworker: Since there is no output, that is suspicious since you in fact have a wlan0 interface. Try loading one of the broadcom drivers with 'sudo modprobe bcm3510'
<soreau> arand: Since he says it's a bcm4306 I'm gonna go with bcm3510 for now ;)
<soreau> Maybe I should google what it's supposed to be :p
<Mouse> <man_in_shack> Mouse, cdemu may help you....anybody hear of this?
<woodworker> soureau it just gave me another pompt
<soreau> woodworker: No output usually means success. Now try again with 'lsmod|Grep bcm' and check 'iwconfig' for any changes
<soreau> err
<motoh> I'm having an annoyance with Ubuntu mounting my PSP as a read only filesystem.
<soreau> woodworker: The G in grep is supposed to be lower case
<woodworker> soreau ok it shows what we just loaded
<KB1JWQ> motoh: So remount it rw.
<motoh> KB1JWQ: how do I do that and how do I make sure it does it automatically in the future?
<rootlinuxusr_> modify /etc/fstab.
<nztal-> jwfoxjr, yes /etc/network/interfaces is where you'd define a connection without network-manager-gnome or say, wicd
<soreau> woodworker: Basically, I think ubuntu loaded the wrong driver for your hardware
<motoh> Didn't work.
<woodworker> soreau:  ok let me try to connect
<woodworker> soreau:  it still shows the same thing when I try to connect to hidden network - and it is set to connect automatically
<wfiuewfew> Hi! My machine just crashed of overheating --- running Ubuntu. Its cpu was at 50C before the crash. Any ideas why and what is the max acceptable temp?
<moymoy> Interphase: yup.. it's working for me.. are you on 64 bit?
<Interphase> moymoy, no
<Interphase> i386
<Interphase> I am downloading boxee
<Interphase> hopefully that will d it
<Interphase> do
<FloodBot3> Interphase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woodworker> soureau:  should I have installed bcm 4306 instead of bcm 3510
<soreau> woodworker: Well go ahead and unload the driver module with 'sudo rmmod bcm3510' so at least you know how to do this
<matt444> hi
<Interphase> lol, I guess I type too quickly
<matt444> what is the command to see what partitions I have?
<woodworker> soureau - ok gone
<soreau> woodworker: Well here on my jaunty machine there is only bcm203x, bcm3510 and bcm5974
<soreau> woodworker: So you probably need to figure out which module it's incorrectly loaded, rmmod it and then probe the correct driver
<shane2peru> RichardYu, hey are you the same fellow that helped me this AM with the gnome-power-manager-inhibt
<woodworker> soureau:  would that be the bcm4306 or would that be another one
<RichardYu> shane2peru, sorry I am not the person
<Out_Cold> can someone direct me to steps to install while booted in another host? I want to install a new ubuntu distro on live cd into lvms
<shane2peru> RichardYu, ok, sorry to bug you then. :)
<soreau> woodworker: That I cannot tell you directly. I'd have to do some research on google to find out which is the correct driver for your hw
<wfiuewfew> any ideas about cpu temp?
<woodworker> soureau:  bcm4306 is non existant
<Shadow__X> jrib, any ideas and sorry to keep bothering you it just seems like not alot of people know what i should do
<soreau> woodworker: Here on my jaunty machine there is only bcm203x, bcm3510 and bcm5974
<Interphase> ok, update on the flash thing for me
<woodworker> soureau:  yea that must be all there is on mine
<jwfoxjr> nztal - thanks - so tired of having NM flip-flop when I change interfaces on my laptop
<moymoy> Interphase: it works for me on epiphany .. gonna try on firefox
<Interphase> all flash object in my firefox always start as a big gray box with a gray play sign
<Interphase> and I have to click it to activate them
<phil> when I try to use www.picnik.com the flash player doesn't work, is there a know fix for this issue yet?
<Interphase> perhaps this is the problem?
<motoh> No luck, still read only even for root.
<soreau> woodworker: But more importantly, you have to figure out which driver is providing the wlan0 interface you currently have because it is the wrong one (whatever it is)
<oldude67> Interphase, do you have the gnash loaded as well?
<woodworker> soureau:  ok any ideas
<shane2peru> if I can't ssh into my box, and it is froze up, although it is working, then I'm pretty much locked out?
<jigp> hello guys what is the best? DELL or Toshiba (with builtin camera) for ubuntu?thanks
<soreau> woodworker: And with that, I will also tell you that you can press the up button in your terminal to get to previously entered commands
<nztal-> jwfoxjr, i recommend wicd for laptops.  if your accessing different AP's its easier on dns changes, at least at starbucks, it doesn't interfere with the different setups like network-manager-gnome does.  if you lose connectivity defining your /etc/network/interfaces file, you might want to make sure you have a wicd deb handy, just to get you back online
<Interphase> oldude67, no, what is gnash?
<soreau> woodworker: But unfortunately I am out of further ideas
<Mouse> cdemu....anybody know of this?
<switch10_> jigp  both are equally good
<arand> woodworker: I'm gonna have to go, now, sorry. Found something which might help at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816191 but not sure, otherwise googling BCM4306 and ubuntu (or linux) might give you some hints...
<soreau> shane2peru: What makes you think it's working? Didn't you just say it's frozen?
<oldude67> Interphase, dont worry about it if its not loaded dont loaded it has its own issues with the adobe flash
<switch10_> jigp  look into hardware
<soreau> Interphase: gnash is a free implementation of flash
<jigp> KB1JWQ Zzeiss : sorry my client is not beeping me hehehehe. MACBOOK PRO?what is the model and how much is that?
<woodworker> arand:L  thanks
<shane2peru> soreau, right, because I was running rsync and the ext usb hdd is still flashing, so, must be it is writing to it.
<Mouse> cdemu....anybody know about this I was told it might help me with copyright protections
<shane2peru> soreau, however it doesn't respond to the keyboard, or mouse
<soreau> shane2peru: Sounds like you should reboot it
<Peddy> Mouse, what are you trying to do?
<arand> woodworker: You might want to take your issue to the forums as well, people there might know more...
<Mouse> make a game work in wine
<shane2peru> soreau, also I can't ctrl alt F#
<Interphase> ok, something really isn't working
<Zzeiss> jigp, KB1JWQ: The one I have is the Macbook 13".  It cost me around $1600 but that was months ago.  It works, but as I said, not *everything* works.
<soreau> shane2peru: Yea, reboot it
<shane2peru> soreau, I would really like to finish the backup process though
<Mouse> sadly I lost the disks so I had to redownload them
<woodworker> soreau:  I found thishttps:   //help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff  but doesnt make a lot of sense to me
<Jonathan__> hi all
<Interphase> because ff wont' load flash videos on bbc.co.uk or boxee.com
<nztal-> jwfoxjr, i believe under ordinary circumstances and some good examples its not too difficult to lose connectivty, at least on all interfaces, but i've had some trouble using a local dns cache which wont allow me to access the internet, but will allow me to access the lan, but it helps to have something as backup, in case of the unforseeable
<Peddy> Mouse, what game is it? there's a WINE app database, and it lists compatiblity with certain games.
<Mouse> it's down
<andre> Oi
<Mouse> the game runs it just dosen't recognize the disk in the system
<Mouse> they said to come here and ask about that thing
<Mouse> cdemu
<Mouse> said it might help
<manbreadj> many many thanks to everyone (esp oldude67, prince_jammy, a couple of others i forgot) for helping me get my netbook running again! after years and years of crashing windows systems, I never even knew one could find this kind of help out there. thanks again!
<Peddy> Mouse, yeah I know it's down, but google's cache still has a copy :P
<motoh> I'm umable to get this thing to be read/write.
<Mouse> oh
<jigp> Zzeiss : MACBOOK is a mac os?not good for ubuntu?im really confused
<Mouse> well i was just in #winehq
<Mouse> they said come here and ask about cdemu
<wahyu> allow
<Mouse> said it's a kernel mod that might help me
<andre> Estou com problemas
<shane2peru> Mouse, you gotta love that kind of run around. :)
<wahyu> i'm indonesia
<Mouse> shane2peru, I do
<Peddy> Mouse, run 'winecfg'. have a look in the 'Drives' tab.
<wahyu> i'm little to speak english
<Mouse> pedy been there done that
<Peddy> Mouse, what exactly isn't working? it sounds like a more complex issue
<jigp> Zzeiss : does ubuntu 9.04 works on MAC BOOK PRO? and that MAC BOOK PRO has builtin camera?
<ctmjr> !in | wahyu
<ubottu> wahyu: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Zzeiss> jigp: Macbook is the hardware.  Specifically, the 13" macbook aluminium unibody.  It works OK; it's what I run, but not perfectly (my previous ancient 3 year old Dell actually did somewhat better )
<Mouse> peddy it just dosen't realize the disk is mounted
<oldude67> manbreadj, your quite welcom
<Mouse> I try to play it and it says "insert disk"
<Peddy> Mouse, what game is it?
<Mouse> I even tried to start it from the disk and it said "insert disk"
<Mouse> temple of elemental evil
<shane2peru> Mouse is this a wine problem not reading the cd?
<wahyu> its the game
<switch10_> jigp  dont buy a mac and put linux on it.  you will be wasting your money
<jigp> Zzeiss : with builtin camera on your MAC BOOK PRO?
<Zzeiss> jigp: It MOSTLY works.  The camera works.  But suspend-to-RAM does not, and video works only in basic VESA mode (no 3D graphics)
<Mouse> if I knew I could fix it shane2peru sadly i am not sure
<Mouse> wine should be readin git
<Mouse> it see's the disk
<shane2peru> Mouse, I mean wine doesn't see the disk?
<Mouse> I think it might be the game
<Mouse> wine see's it
<Interphase> ok, does anyone else get this big gray box with a play symbol in the middle instead of flash objects?
<Mouse> they said it might be a copyrigth protection issue
<Zzeiss> Well, the macbook hardware is nice.  Very solid.  Real metal (not Dell insta-shatter plastic) and a tempered-glass screen.
<woodworker> soreau:  I am running 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter'  currently unpacking and installing....... it just returned an error code
<shane2peru> Mouse, ahh, if you can get your hands on a XP machine and give it a try, that would eliminate the doubt of the dist
<shane2peru> disk
<Gwynned> interphase , try downloading adobe flash player 10
<Gwynned> or reinstal using synaptic
<wahyu> ok.
<woodworker> soreau:  this info is off  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816191
<Mouse> yeah I can boot up a vm
<Interphase> GWild, I DEED
<Gwynned> ok
<moymoy> Interphase: try uninstalling whatever flash plugin you're using and download from adobe's website, that's where i got mine from
<Mouse> or just boot into my windows drive
<Mouse> I will mess with it later
<Gwynned> did any message appear?
<Mouse> going to hang out with my buddies
<shane2peru> Mouse that would be your best bet, to be sure the disk is good.
<Zzeiss> jigp: you should search google for it, there's a web page in the forums all about it.
<Mouse> well it installed properly
<Mouse> so I assume it would be good
<Mouse> plus I have the iso mounted
<Mouse> and it still wont work
<FireVai> hi everyone
<FloodBot3> Mouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rellik> anyone know anything about grub?  I've been using the default grub setup since install, but I put a new SATA HDD drive in yesterday (and didn't change any of the existing (IDE) drives)...  Now when I boot I get grub's 'Error 15' which apparently means it can't find the file on the disk..  I've been looking through some potential solutions online but haven't gotten one to work for me =/ ...  anybody have any ideas?
<motoh> I don't know how to get my PSP to be read-write on USB connection to Ubuntu, can someone guide me a bit?
<Gwynned> otherwise , try sudo apt get-install sun java
<pkhan> Hey guys.  Anyone know how to determine which repo owns a particular package?
<phil> moymoy adobe's site download doesn't work well either, still have the "play" button or blank screen when trying to use anything with flash
<FireVai> i'm trying to get firestarter firewall to start at boot.. is there an rc command for that
<Peddy> Mouse, can I PM you?
<Mouse> I have the iso mounted and the disk burned and neither work
<Mouse> yeah
<FireVai> think it has to be started as root
<shane2peru> Mouse, hmm, that is odd, seems as though it should work then, unless the disk is corrupted after the install thing
<jigp> Zzeiss where are you? can you give me your laptop?hehehehe
<oldude67> Interphase, my only issue i had was with gnash loaded once i uninstalled it my flash worked with adobe
<moymoy> phil: really? have you closed your browser yet?
<Mouse> shane2peru, yeah maybe
<phil> moymoy many times, restarted computer, no avail
<shane2peru> Mouse, wine does see it though?  I remember reading some time back about wine issues with accessing the cd
<FireVai> tried to add it to startup apps.. but its not starting at boot
<Mouse> maybe
<shane2peru> Mouse, could be an old issue though
<soreau> woodworker: ndiswrapper is a utility to use wifi drivers designed for windows, in linux
<Mouse> but if it was an acccess issue then it wouldn't of installed tho right?
<Interphase> ok, I just ran ff in the command line and got a shitton of errors
<woodworker> soreau:  is this code going to require an internet connection
<shane2peru> Mouse, how did you install it?  via command line?
<oldude67> Interphase, pastebin them
<soreau> woodworker: What code?
<FireVai> hi soreau
<moymoy> phil: restarting the computer is not nessecary .. but you need to restart your browser everytime you install a plugin.. i don't know why it doesn't work for you then.. are you using FF?
<woodworker> soreau:  sorry again - idiot terms
<Mouse> nah gui
<Mouse> shane2peru, I use the gui
<woodworker> soreau:  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<shane2peru> Mouse, you can install via the command, but after that, accessing the cd for actuall usage, is another thing, and sometimes causes problems
<andre> Oi nicoAMG
<Flannel> !br | andre
<ubottu> andre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soreau> woodworker: Even apt-get install <package> requires a working internet connection. I recommend always having linux connected to the net
<jigp> switch10_ Zzeiss : im not the one who will buy it.my friend want it.we are 4 users of ubuntu here in davao city.havent seen any people who use ubuntu.1 female and 3 boys.im the one who maintain their ubuntu for free coz they are my friends
<nicoAMG> hi andre
<phil> moymoy I did restart the browser, even found an older version of flash player, my updates today included an adobe update, however still nothing
<soreau> hi FireVai
<woodworker> soreau:  it tries but says uable to resolve host address
<moymoy> phil: not even youtube works?
<soreau> woodworker: Right, because you're not connected
<woodworker> soreau:  should I try plugging in hard wire to router
<phil> moymoy, not sure of youtube, haven't tried, will try now, and let you know
<soreau> woodworker: Yes
<Interphase> oldude67, http://pastebin.ca/1495363
<jigp> switch10_ Zzeiss they want DELL, Toshiba L300 or IBM.they want laptop for ubuntu9.04 that builtin camera would work.i also suggested your opinions about macbookpro hardware
<iamslango> no, but seriously, how do I get my /etc/apache2/envvars file back?
<switch10_> jigp  i would buy a pc.  they are cheaper and work just as good.  just my opinion.  i own a mac as well.
<Wormik> Hi! I have done compiling FireFox 3.5 (for x86-64), but all sites think that it is not Firefox, it is Shiretoko/3.5. How Ubuntu maintainers fix this problem when build 64-bit firefix?
<phil> moymoy ok youtube works fine, must be just the www.picnik.com site
<darkclown> atx.net
<motoh> I need some help figuring out how to mount my PSP read and write, and make it do so automatically in the future.
<Wormik> motoh, Ubuntu see this like flash drive
<sys_rage> what's another huge channel on freenode? testing an irc client
<moymoy> phil: weird.. all flash works well for me
<oldude67> Interphase, down at the bottom of the corner of ff does it have a lego looking block there?
<phil> moymoy are you able to access and run www.picnik.com?
<woodworker> soreau: ok I think I have a hardwire connection now
<Wormik> sys_rage, press "list of the channels"
<soreau> woodworker: Try 'ping google.com' to find out
<rellik> anyone know anything about grub?  I've been using the default grub setup since install, but I put a new SATA HDD drive in yesterday (and didn't change any of the existing (IDE) drives)...  Now when I boot I get grub's 'Error 15' which apparently means it can't find the file on the disk..  I've been looking through some potential solutions online but haven't gotten one to work for me =/ ...  anybody have any ideas?
<jigp> switch10_ Zzeiss : their parents there in canada ask them what to buy.and my friends ask my opinion which laptop to buy with builtin camera/wireless and is good for ubuntu9.04 and the rest version of ubuntu.i couldnt give exact information which one to choose...any idea?
<motoh> Wormik: Yes, but I don't know how to make it write capable.
<Interphase> oldude67, sure does
<moymoy> phil: yes
<woodworker> soreau:looks like it it is sending me stuff
<oldude67> Interphase, click on it
<pkhan> Hey guys.  Anyone know how to determine which repo owns a particular package?
<legend2440> rellik: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<jigp> switch10_ : but they go from another places so they cant bring the pc because is heavy
<queso> In Nautilus, how do I change the toolbar preferences? (I want to only have Icons, not Icons & Text)
<wirechief> i wonder why scanning the mirrors takes so long when you install ubuntu
<soreau> woodworker: That means it's working. Now you can 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' to get your system fully updated, and apt-get install anything else you might need
<woodworker> soreau:  yes firefox goes to internet now and connect to google
<Interphase> oldude67, I did, I get "Plugins in use: Adobe Flash movie (application/x-shockwave)
<oldude67> Interphase, tell it to use the flash that you want and restart firefox
<switch10_> jigp  pc is a laptop
<Wormik> motoh, try sudo mkdir /media/PSP && sudo chown your_username:users /media/PSP && sudo chmod 755 /media/PSP && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 -o users /media/PSP
<woodworker> soreau how do I stop the ping
<Wormik> Hi! I have done compiling FireFox 3.5 (for x86-64), but all sites think that it is not Firefox, it is Shiretoko/3.5. How Ubuntu maintainers fix this problem when build 64-bit firefox?
<soreau> woodworker: Ctrl+C
<phil> moymoy I just tried again, I can get the fist page working, but when I click on "get started now" this is what comes up.. a blue box, blank page and in the address box this: http://www.picnik.com/soint2?dest=/app&cdn=true&svc_parameters=&svc_user_parameters=
<wirechief> does it look for that fastest out of the many mirrors ?
<oldude67> Interphase, its saying you dont have swf which is shock wave i believe.
<woodworker> soreau:  Thanks
<soreau> woodworker: Ctrl+C typically stops the running process in your terminal
<Interphase> oldude67, that doesn't make sense, about:plugins says I do have shockwave flash
<jigp> switch10_ like what kind brand of laptop that have wireless/builtin camera good for ubuntu9.04 and ubuntu versions
<nztal-> jigp, i can't say what the best laptop for jaunty might be, i've got a HP g60-249wm though, and it works great in jaunty, wireless and web cam, everything else works too, sounds works as well.  only thing that doesn't work is the wifi light is red instead of blue.
<woodworker> soreau:  getting updates
<switch10_> jigp  go to www.tigerdirect.com  and look
<nztal-> jigp, but wifi is fully functional regardless.
<behnam> hi, i came on here an hour ago, because there was  a package that i couldnt install or uninstall, so i removed its prerm, but i think i want it back?  i put the prerm back and i can't install that package again.
<oldude67> Interphase, well looking at the pastebin you sent that is the flash it is looking for...did you click on it and restart ff and see?
<motoh> That's a bit closer, now I get permission denied.
<nztal-> jigp, i picked up a refurbished one and saved some money on it
<rootlinuxusr_> Where could I find the list of supported Webcams for 9.04?
<woodworker> soreau:  What do I have to do to make sure everything I am doing saves - I am running on usb boot with 4.5 gb of extra space when created
<jigp> switch10_ nztal-Zzeiss - nice brand that works on ubuntu 9.04 and other version and not so expensive
<behnam> jigp, i wouldnt buy from tigerdirect, they're super shady
<soreau> woodworker: You're joking, right?
<soreau> woodworker: You mean, you're in a live session?
<wirechief> must be a fly in the bug pool
<Interphase> oldude67, it says that flashplayer-ins
<legend2440> pkhan: open synaptic>settings >preferences>columns and fonts tab  select Component and repos will be listed
<switch10_> behnam  ive been buying from them for about 10 years and ive had no problems what so ever
<Interphase> taller is installed
<Interphase> did I not activate it?
<woodworker> soreau........ yea...... I told arand that
<nztal-> jigp, ooh ok.  i'm not sure.  i got mine in special again it was also refurbished.  so i'm not sure about others.  i took a chance, and everything happened to just work.
<oldude67> click on it
<oldude67> Interphase, click on it and try again
<jigp> switch10_ nztal-Zzeiss behnam i installed ubuntu9.04 in my friend LENOVO gt3000 and all works wifi.but no builtin cam
<woodworker> soreau:  is that a problem?
<behnam> switch10 jigp i hear they're super bad with rebates
<iamslango> no one is ever going to help me with my issue, are they?
<switch10_> behnam  everybody is bad with rebates.  that is the individual company's anyways
<pkhan> legend2440, thanks!  Exactly what I needed!
<bobo> hey guys, how do i install unreal tournament 3, i have the CD for it
<soreau> woodworker: Just to be clear, you're using a usb stick or a usb external hard drive?
<woodworker> soreau stick because that is what I have right now
<jigp> switch10_ nztal-Zzeiss behnam thanks for the tips guys :) good morning
<lstarnes> iamslango: it's probably in the apache2.2-common package (it might have a different name)
<soreau> woodworker: and did you install ubuntu to it?
<woodworker> soreau:  I used cd live session to use usb creator and left 4.5gb of extra space
<bobo> anyone?
<soreau> woodworker: I don't really know how that works. If you installed ubuntu on it, it should save settings but if it's just a live session you're in, settings will be erased when you reboot
<soreau> bobo: Get the loki installer
<ctmjr> bobo, does it have the linux instsller on the disk if not you need to download it
<bobo> how and where? ive tried googling it
<woodworker> soreau:  Well supposedly this will work according to another user I talked to today - noone told me anything else I had to do to make this persistant
<bobo> nah, they didnt do that this time
<moymoy> soreau: woodworker, Ubuntu comes with a tool specifically made to turn use LiveCDs to make the USB bootable, and it offers a "persistent" mode that saves any settings and installed apps... sadly though, if you change system settings like user password, it won't work
<woodworker> soreau:  I got all the upgrades
<bobo> !ut3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut3
<woodworker> moymoy:  I have changed any of that stuff
<ctmjr> bobo, http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/install-and-play-unreal-tournament-on-ubuntu/
<woodworker> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Interphase> oldude67, it is like it is defaulting to swfdeg
<Interphase> even thought adobe flash is installed
<bobo> ctmjr: yeah i actually have that one, but when it says to mount the disc it is mounted and it doesnt work so this makes me think that thats for the FIRST unreal tournament
<woodworker> soreau:  does this mean anything to you?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom#miniPCI
<soreau> woodworker: yes..
<woodworker> soreau:  good..... looks like jiberish to me
<ctmjr> bobo, yea sorry just noticed that too now i feel bad so will keep looking
<bobo> nah nah its fine
<alpha[]> hello, i am wanting to install xubuntu on a machine that only has SCSI discs. How would I go about installing the OS (since I can't see the HDD's)?
<oldude67> Interphase, i know i fought this for aout 3 days before i finally got it to work..i think i uninstalled all of it threw synaptic and reloaded it.
<soreau> woodworker: That's kinda old but according to that you need to use bcm43XX-fwcutter with the BCM43xx driver (you have a bcm4306 rev 03)
<behnam> hi, my sound is broken, doesn't work.  what is the basic troubleshooting?
<Interphase> I uninstalled swfdec
<f1lt3r> s
<Phrogz> Ubuntu server with 2GB physical RAM, and (atm) 1.5GB swap. Right now it's only using 512MB real RAM (1.5GB free) and, of course, 0 swap. Is there any reason, really, that I should bump my swap up to 2GB?
<Phrogz> No, I will not be hibernating.
<woodworker> soreau:  I just ran 'sudo apt-get install bcm4306-fwcutter' - it came up and said reading package lists error
<motoh> Ok, I can't change owner on the PSP now.
<Interphase> oldude67, that did it
<oldude67> Phrogz,depends on how muchyou want to do at one time
<Interphase> I had to uninstall swfdec, which didn't work
<oldude67> Interphase, great glad it worked
<soreau> woodworker: Is that exactly what it said?
<m0r0n> Ubuntu is saying that my Flash drive is a Read-Only how can I fix that
<alpha[]> m0r0n, what filesystem
<iamslango> lstarnes, thanks for the response. I tried reinstalling that package. it put everything back except the envvars file
<soreau> m0r0n: mount it rw
<woodworker> soreau:   E: write error - write (28 no space left on device_ E: IO error saving source cache  - E: the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<oldude67> Interphase, so what did you do to get it?
<fusionxtc> i have a huge problem ivolving a corrupted file while trying to update can someone please help
<lordlimecat> So I have ubuntu 8.04 installed in a dual boot, and I want to A) remove it, B) install ubuntu on a secondary hard drive, and C) still have windows XP bootable off of the first drive.  What is the best way to accomplish this, assuming I do not have an XP install disk?
<Phrogz> oldude67 - I'm just about there now. This server has all the processes running that it will have.
<soreau> woodworker: Looks like your out of disc space
<Interphase> oldude67, I don't remember installing it, I think it came standard
<m0r0n> alpha[]:  What? Still new to this soreau: Mount it how? After I plug it in I do what?
<lordlimecat> I assume that if i wipe out ubuntu + boot partition off of the XP drive, grub will stop working
<oldude67> Phrogz, well then let it run
<alpha[]> m0r0n, is it FAT32 or NTFS
<oldude67> Interphase, probably
<soreau> m0r0n: He asked what filesystem like ntfs, ext3, fat32 etc
<Phrogz> oldude67: sound advice. Thanks :)
<m0r0n> Oh right. Um I believe I formatted it in NTFS
<woodworker> soreau is it possible to be out of 4.5 gb without intalling anything or did I make my other space to great?  I wonder if it didnt delete my .iso file when I created the usb boot drive
<alpha[]> if ntfs sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /path/to/disk /localpath
<m0r0n> alpha[]:  Scratch that, it says msdos
<Interphase> yay! hulu works
<bobo> ctmjr: hey that is the correct one, but for whatever reason, the program doesnt want to see my disc
<Interphase> and this explains why epiphany didn't work either
<alpha[]> uhm, that isn't a filesystem - i believe that's the mbr type
<fusionxtc> does anyone know how to help me out? i would like not to reformate my hdd and lose everything
<m0r0n> alpha[]:  I don't mind re-formatting it so if it must be done, by all means tell me how to do so
<alpha[]> oh, sure
<woodworker> soreau:  when I go to places- 4.5gb media - it shows I have 1.7 gb free space
<alpha[]> an easy way is
<oldude67> Interphase, great glad to hear it
<alpha[]> apt-get install gparted
<alpha[]> and use the gui
<oldude67> fusionxtc, whats wrong?
<salvadorfl> hello i have a question , i am using ubuntu 9.04 and i am unable to record my voice andy idea?
<soreau> woodworker: Do 'df -h' in your terminal. Here my install is 4.1GB
<bobo> ctmjr: i found another site which mite work http://www.xantaz.net/ut-99/how-install-unreal-tournament-ubuntu (youmight not care, idc)
<fusionxtc> i tried updating and while i was updating the system i lost connection to the interent this cause a corrupted file and now ubuntu does not boot correctly
<wizzo_> fusionxtc: What is your trouble?
<fusionxtc> ^^^
<alpha[]> hate to bug the people currently aiding others, but in case it wasn't read:
<m0r0n> alpha[]:  I tried looking into Add/Remove for it but I didn't find it
<soreau> woodworker: I don't know why else you would be getting those errors, they are not very typical and have something to do with the filesystem somehow
<alpha[]> hello, i am wanting to install xubuntu on a machine that only has SCSI discs. How would I go about installing the OS (since I can't see the HDD's)?
<wizzo_> fusionxtc: Just reinstall ubuntu
<fusionxtc> when ubuntu boots it goes to a DOS looking screen
<chachin> im back bishes
<lordlimecat> Whats the best way to go from a 1-drive dualboot to a 2-drive dualboot, during a fresh install?
<alpha[]> m0r0n, use terminal sudo apt-get install gparted
<oldude67> fusionxtc, try opening a terminal and typing in sudo dpkg --configure -a
<m0r0n> Ya it just finished
<oldude67> fusionxtc, see if there are errors which there probably are
<soreau> fusionxtc: Did you try to finish the update from the terminal?
<fusionxtc> how do i open terminal i cannot access ubuntu correctly
<soreau> fusionxtc: Booting into recovery mode
<fusionxtc> (i am another computer using vista)
<oldude67> soreau
<woodworker> sourea: says 4.3 gb size   2.6 gb used   1.7gb avail   61% used
<salvadorfl> does any body can help me with my sound card?
<soreau> woodworker: Well those errors mean something is definitely wrong with the disc or filesystem
<fusionxtc> the recovery mode didnt work, i tried using the fsck task but it didnt help
<soreau> ! audio | salvadorfl
<ubottu> salvadorfl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soreau> ! work | fusionxtc
<m0r0n> alpha[]: What should I format it to, I want both Windows and Ubuntu to read and write
<ubottu> fusionxtc: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<oldude67> fusionxtc, run the the dpkg repair
<wizzo_> salvadorfl: What is your trouble with your soundcard?
<alpha[]> m0r0n, FAT
<woodworker> soreau:  great..... so that command is correct to get the bcm and should fix the problem?
<salvadorfl> i want to record my voice with the microphone
<soreau> m0r0n: ntfs should be fine
<lordlimecat> wouldnt ntfs be better for windows/ ubuntu partitions?
<salvadorfl> i cant record my voice
<alpha[]> no
<alpha[]> FAT is much easier
<m0r0n> soreau:  I don't have that option right now it's grey alpha[]:  FAT16 or 32
<alpha[]> since it's a falsh drive..
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<lordlimecat> oh flash drive lol
<soreau> woodworker: Well that command is to install something that's supposed to assist you in getting the wifi working. I'm not familiar with it
<fusionxtc> how do i run dpkg repair task if all i can get past is the grub loader
<alpha[]> FAT32 if > 2GB
<alpha[]> FAT16 if <
<soreau> m0r0n: fat32 then
<Ali_nz> if i am remotely logged into a ubunutu box, and for some reason I get disconnected, how do I reconnect to the same "session"
<oldude67> fusionxtc, hit the esc key
<woodworker> soreau:  I dont have a problem booting to cd and formating drive and increasing space if that will fix the problem, but I dont want to continue to chase my tail
<oldude67> and go to recovery
<fusionxtc> hold on one sec i have to reboot and go into recovery mode
<Phrogz> Ali_nz - google for persistent session
<oldude67> fusionxtc, yes
<Ali_nz> Phrogz: roger-ta
<soreau> woodworker: Well I'm not sure what else to tell you then but those errors look to be pretty serious. I/O errors typically something's wrong with the device where the filesystem resides
<phil> moymoy I uninstalled the flashplayer 10, tried the "sudo apt-get install flashplugin..." and got message saying newest version is installed. that website will won't get past the ble box, when I right click on it, I get the flash menu, playing/autoplay etc.. but thats it.
<lordlimecat> anyone have any advice to offer on getting a dual-drive, dual boot set up?  Transitioning from a single-drive setup...
<oldude67> fusionxtc, when it boots up hit the escape key and go to recovery and hit dpkg repair
<oldude67> before grub loads
<fusionxtc> oldude67, ohhh yea ive done that before tho and also fsck
<woodworker> soreau:  how can I format usb drive when I rebot?
<soreau> woodworker: I have no idea
<oldude67> fusionxtc, then go to where it says internet connect with root access and do a sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<fusionxtc> well i re did it and is already done, its back to the recovery mode options
<woodworker> soreau:  Will you be on for a while? if I try this?
<soreau> woodworker: I don't know what you're doing and I'm about to go to sleep here in a few, but plenty of other folks will be and you also have google ;)
<fusionxtc> do you mean netroot?
<dp924> I'm having a problem after a recent update on my laptop where the sound quits working at login, what log file should i look for?
<oldude67> fusionxtc, yes
<soreau> m0r0n: Please use a pastebin service, not pm
<woodworker> soreau:  alright thanks for the help
<AzizLight> I'm trying to resize a video with ffmpeg using this command: ffmpeg -i input.avi -s 320x240 output.avi but I always get an error saying that the codec for the output stream is unsupported..something is missing in the command, can someone help me pleasE?
<m0r0n> Pasebin service?
<fusionxtc> ok its doin a task now
<m0r0n> paste*
<oldude67> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<m0r0n> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<woodworker> anyone know how to format a usb device in ubuntu?
<m0r0n> I'm doing that right now woodworker
<m0r0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218508/
<fusionxtc> ok i did the sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and asked me a question
<switch10_> woodworker  gparted
<fusionxtc> ill hit yes
<m0r0n> I don't know how to do this pastebin thing sorry, but that's the error I'm getting
<woodworker> m0r0n:  care to help me out
<ScottG> Does anyone here know what script atpitool -S runs or what runs when it comes out of a suspend or hibernate? I want to be able to run some things when I hibernate/suspend and when I come out of hibernate/suspend.
<PHISHIE> woodworker: USE GPARTED
<woodworker> switch10_:  what is the entire code - kinda of a newbie idiot right now....... I need spoon fed
<PHISHIE> sorry about caps =p
<m0r0n> woodworker: I'm getting help from others right now but do this sudo apt-get install gparted
<switch10_> woodworker  sudo apt-get install gparted     use the gui
<ubuntu> hola
<oldude67> fusionxtc, thats a good guess yes for a safe upgrade
<switch10_> the gui is really easy
<fusionxtc> now its doin tasks
<oldude67> fusionxtc, sorry bathroom called
<m0r0n> switch10_: I'm getting an error, mind diagnosing it?
<ubuntu> hay alguien que hable español
<switch10_> whats the error
<oldude67> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<woodworker> switch10_  what do you mean use the gui you mean after getting the apt?
<fusionxtc> :)nice
<m0r0n> switch10_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218508/
<switch10_> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<deusr> hi
<ubuntu> gracias
<Out_Cold> can someone direct me how to do an install from inside an already configured buntu?
<oldude67> !hi | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<woodworker> phishie:  did you go to onu?
<BankHead> Hi
<fusionxtc> its done doin tasks now just reboot?
<phishie> woodworker: just type gparted on the command line
<oldude67> fusionxtc, that would be a good start
<phishie> woodworker: onu?
<oldude67> fusionxtc, good luck
<fusionxtc> eep i hope it turns out well ^__^
<woodworker> phishie:  nm I knew a kid that had that last name I went to college with
<deusr> Tell me about a version of Skype 2, which works with the modem speed stream? And where I download the older version?
<phishie> woodworker: oh lol not me
<jdoghacker>  /whois
<dp924> how do i shut down the running xserver from command line?
<BankHead> don't know
<jdoghacker>  / whois
<fusionxtc> it booted up the same way :/ all i can do is input codes like as if i were in terminal
<deusr> oldude67, ubottu ?
<woodworker> phishie:  gparted on command line by its self will format usb device even when running from live session
<oldude67> deusr, no im not a bot...lol
<m0r0n> switch10_: Figure it out?
<deusr> :)
<phishie> dp924: crtl-alt+f2 then type sudo killall gdm
<dp924> thanks a bunch
<oldude67> deusr, ubottu is a bot that has some usefull info..
<Chocobo> A question, can usb startup disk creator be used for other distros?
<bobo> anyone able to play UnrealTournament 3 ?
<phishie> woodworker: oops didn't know you are on live soz
<switch10_> m0r0n  sorry i dont know what that error means i havent seen it.  maybe try formatting it as ntfs, then to fat 32
<deusr> oldude67, ok!
<oldude67> bobo isnt that a windows game?
<M4rotku> hey guys, is there a command that i can use to get the temperature of a dvd drive?  assuming it's /dev/dvd
<phishie> dp924: ctrl-alt+f7 to get back to X though =o
<m0r0n> switch10_:  As if right now everything is grey, I can't do anything
<Chocobo> Can usb startup disk creator be used for other distros?
<deusr> oldude67, Tell me about a version of Skype 2, which works with the modem speed stream? And where I download the older version?
<bobo> its linux too
<fusionxtc> oldude67 what do you think i should do now??
<bobo> all the unreals are
<switch10_> m0r0n  it froze up for some reason
<oldude67> fusionxtc, did you reboot?
<phishie> Chocobo: I'm not sure about that, but a good alternative would be unetbootin
<deusr> oldude67, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762992&highlight=skype+%2B+speedstream
<fusionxtc> oldude67: yes it booted the same way as before
<linuxuser600> bobo: I think you can in wine, I haven't tried it
<bobo> ok
<Chocobo> unetbootin always gives me troubles
<oldude67> fusionxtc and that is what?
<oldude67> duesr, have you tried google and or cnet?
<phishie> Chocobo: hmmm, I see... didn't give me problems though.
<woodworker> phishie no prob...... I am trying to install to a usb device in order to run a moodle site from my laptop, but it is my wifes and I can only run ubuntu when I want to host the site....... it is a college project....... so I am trying to get loaded to usb device, but we think there is a problem with the device so I am reloading it, but want to format first
<fusionxtc> oldude67: it boots into a DOS looking screen, black backround with white text. i can input codes like if i were in terminal
<coleys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<dp924> what if root user is even denied access to user configurations
<Chocobo> thanks though, i believe i will attempt it again
<moymoy> phil: sorry, i can't help you, since my flash has always worked perfectly for me
<fusionxtc> oldude67: i can also log in with my user name and password, its like if gnome doesnt work
<bobo> !unreal tournament 3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oldude67> fusionxtc, how long have you waited for that screen to leave before? at one time i waited about 5 mins but i am on an older machine
<ctmjr> bobo`that site did not work either?
<fusionxtc> oldude67: i left it on over night before and it doesnt go away
<oldude67> have you tried the comand startx?
<oldude67> fusionxtc,  have you tried the command startx?
<fusionxtc> oldude67: no i havnt i dont know much of the commands
<fusionxtc> oldude67: in the grub loader there are at least 5 different ubuntu 9.04's to select from with recovery modes
<woodworker> switch10_:  how do I run apt once gotten
<phishie> woodworker: I have not much experience on that, might need other's help on that
<m0r0n> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<UbuTheUbi> Hey, I lost control of some files.. They have a lock emblem by them.. How do i regain control im a linux noobie
<UbuTheUbi> it says that nobody/nogroup owns them
<woodworker> phishie thanks......... just need to format usb device right now
<UbuTheUbi> I really just want to delete the folder
<oldude67> fusionxtc, start at the top see if it boots normal if you get a command prompt type in startx
<dp924> Ubutheubi: sudo rm
<phishie> woodworker: but aren't you running on a cd? I think using gparted would allow you to format just the usb device
<UbuTheUbi> please be as specific as possible so i dont sudo rm my entire hd :)
<UbuTheUbi> terminal scares me
<fusionxtc> oldude67: i tried the startx command and it brought me back to my normal ubuntu!
<woodworker> phishie:  you can answer me this....... do I have to have the colon after the user name for it to pop up the message to a user?
<dp924> ubutheubi: sudo rm -r (name of the folder)
<switch10_> woodworker  do you mean how do you run gparted?  type in gparted into the terminal.  its also under system>admin
<oldude67> fusionxtc, and it wont load?
<UbuTheUbi> ok that was pretty simple lol
<UbuTheUbi> thanks
<dp924> that will completely remove the folder and everything in it
<phishie> woodworker: yeap lol
<woodworker> phishie:  yea I am runing a cd, my concern is that gparted will format my harddrive as well - not wanted
<fusionxtc> oldude67: the startx made it load
<oldude67> fusionxtc, now do updates
<fusionxtc> oldude67: just now alot of things are screwed up
<m0r0n> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<holli> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<phishie> woodworker: you gotta make sure you choose the correct partition
<oldude67> fusionxtc, what do you mean screwed up?
<fusionxtc> oldude67: what would u recomend me using for updates so i do not get another corrupt file
<phishie> woodworker: most likely the size would tell you that, just be very careful
<Out_Cold> can someone direct me how to do an install from inside an already configured buntu?
<woodworker> phishie:  how do I find that out?
<switch10_> woodworker  if you're on a live cd, you already have gparted
<holli> what repo is adobe flash located in 9.04?
<woodworker> switch10_:  yea I found that out.......
<oldude67> fusionxtc, you didnt get a corrupt file you got interrupted. there is a diff...
<fusionxtc> oldude67: screwed up meaning my apps didnt start up like avant
<Ali_nz> has anyone here encountered Ubunutu locking up? as in not even mouse works?
<woodworker> switch10_:  I am currently opening the gui
<fusionxtc> oldude67: ohhh i didnt know that
<m0r0n> Anyone want to help me figure out Pastebin
<oldude67> fusionxtc, open terminal and type in sudo aptitude update
<m0r0n> After I upload it gives me no link (Screenshot one)
<UbuTheUbi> i think the deletes working its just blinking
<holli> m0r0n: you copy and paste the link in the address bar
<shane2peru> ok, dose anyone here have extremely slow sata issues, and does anyone know of a fix?
<jussi01> !info flashplugin-installer | holli
<ubottu> holli: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<UbuTheUbi> it was  alot of files
<woodworker> phishie:  so typing gparted in terminal window would open the gparted gui?
<m0r0n> holli: I recieve no link
<oldude67> fusionxtc, then type in sudo aptitude safe-upgrade again
<phishie> woodworker: in gparted, on the top right corner is a dropdown list, you should be able to find your usb device, look at the size
<UbuTheUbi> how long should it take to delete 40 + gb of small files
<Ali_nz> has anyone here encountered Ubunutu locking up? as in not even mouse works? is there a log I can look at to try and see why?
<oldude67> fusionxtc, when you lose internet it can mess alot up when making updates
<holli> m0r0n: it doesn't give you a link you copy and paste it out of the address bar of your browser
<phishie> woodworker: yes you gotta be root though, type sudo gparted instead
<woodworker> phishie: Yea is is sda2
<lasehopesinyouu> im trying to get my keyboard to work with the volume, it was working until i restarted. How should i go about syncing the two so it controls the volume
<shane2peru> I have been running rsync all day long to sync 156Gb of data to my external hdd, is that excessive, I mean literally all day long 8+ hours
<fusionxtc> oldude67: yes so it seems
<m0r0n> holli: It doesn't redirect me anywhere
<m0r0n> It goes back to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<linuxuser600> Ali_nz: I have when full desktop effects and wine and virtual box is running at the same time
<woodworker> phishie:  ok I am there...... it only shows usb as 4.23 gb when it is an 8gb though
<fusionxtc> oldude67: right now it looks like it is now install updates
<lasehopesinyouu> anybody have an idea?
<holli> m0r0n: use dpaste.com
<oldude67> fusionxtc, good let it go
<ctmjr> m0r0n, did ypu type in your name in the from box?
<dp924> ubutheubi: it will take a few minutes to delete 40 gb
<oldude67> fusionxtc, no harm no fowl
<Ali_nz> linuxuser600: sounds like you ran outta resources?
<UbuTheUbi> see i run this command 'sudo rm -r Ivory\ Items ' .. the folder in the desktop actually shows up as 'Ivory Items' but in terminal the closest i could find was '
<fusionxtc> oldude67: hahah good ^__^
<UbuTheUbi> was' ivory items'
<lasehopesinyouu> FIXED
<lasehopesinyouu> ubuntu = massive easy
<UbuTheUbi> i mean 'Ivory\ items'
<holli> jussi01: thanks, too bad the official documentation does not provide that
<phishie> woodworker: hmm another thing you can check is the amount of space used on it just to make sure
<shane2peru> ok, does anyone here have extremely slow sata issues, and does anyone know of a fix?
<UbuTheUbi> why does it show up with the backslash
<linuxuser600> Ali_nz: haha yeah, i was just saying thats the only time it happens
<Ali_nz> there must be a system log of what it was doing when it froze?
<UbuTheUbi> cool its gone
<UbuTheUbi> dp924: Thanks
<dp924> ubutheubi: '\ ' is a space in the terminal
<UbuTheUbi> got ya.. appreciate it
<dp924> no problem
<m0r0n> dp924: Ya holli:I need to show a screen shot
<navatwo> guys I need help, I currently have no panel or any other desktop objects
<woodworker> phishie:  I am going to fomat on my windows based machine first then put back in and see what happens
<navatwo> how do I reload them?
<holli> m0r0n: shouldn't need to, ask someone to tell you the command-line equivelent of what you are doing
<shane2peru> navatwo, press alt F2 and type, killall gnome-panel
<holli> m0r0n: people will be able to assist you better with terminal output than a screen shot
<oldude67> navatwo, what were you doing when that happened?
<fusionxtc> oldude67: still doing updates, whats the est time for this just wondering?
<shane2peru> navatwo, it should reload itself
<phishie> woodworker: long as you know what you are doing =)
<holli> m0r0n: whats the problem?
<m0r0n> There is no output I'm not doing anything code related
<navatwo> shane2peru: k
<bobo> sstupid ut3 and no loki installer
<oldude67> fusionxtc, depends on how long it was down before it got all of them it should show you.
<m0r0n> GParted, I can't format anything, it's all grey
<woodworker> phishie:  window= my friend compared to this ubuntu, but I am trying
<holli> m0r0n: you must not understand, you can do absolutly everything for a command line
<shane2peru> I have been running rsync all day long to sync 156Gb of data to my external hdd, is that excessive, I mean literally all day long 8+ hours
<navatwo> its comming :) thanks shane2peru
<shane2peru> navatwo, no prob
<Plecebo> What messages should I look for in dmesg when a hard drive is failing?
<navatwo> dang.. still missing my name + login stuff..
<fusionxtc> oldude67: haha 23min as of right now
<ctmjr> Ali_nz, look in /var/log  ker.log sys.log
<phishie> woodworker: to me, ubuntu is much better woot!
<m0r0n> holli: Partitoin - Unallocated  File System - Unallocated Size - 15.78GB Used -- Unused -- Flags
<woodworker> phishie:  The unfamiliar is scary
<holli> m0r0n: im guessing your trying to install ubuntu?
<oldude67> fusionxtc, idk if you are on a dialup or a cable or what..so everything will very
<Dreki> is anyone havving trouble connecting to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<Ali_nz> ctmjr: ta
<m0r0n> holli: No, just re-format that flash drive
<fusionxtc> oldude67: would you suggest me restarting after update is complete?  and would i have o restart using the startx command everytime?
<holli> m0r0n: what file format?
<fusionxtc> oldude67: haha it might as well be dial up its wireless dsl
<m0r0n> FAT32
<oldude67> fusionxtc, no it should boot normal and it will tell you if it should reboot but my guess is yes.
<woodworker> phishie:  That is interesting gparted is recognizing a second partition on my hard drive, but didnt recognice the usb device
<Brians> hey
<holli> m0r0n: type sudo fdisk -l to find out the device name of the usb drive, it will look like: /dev/sdb1
<lasehopesinyouu> anybody know how to get screens on top and bottom in compiz
<m0r0n> holli: I may have got something to work, one sec
<Brians> anyone have a good way to have kde and gnome both installed without the apps merging
<phishie> woodworker: hmmm it could be that stick is goners...
<oldude67> fusionxtc, when doing updates try to do them on a day or time that it wont get booted...or you will have lots of problems.
<holli> m0r0n: then: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1    <----where /dev/sdb1 is your device name
<holli> m0r0n: and your done
<fusionxtc> oldude67: gotcha  thats for the info ^__^ im just hoping now everything will runn smooth, whats the difference with 9.04 anyway?
<fusionxtc> oldude67: totaly noteded
<woodworker> phishie:  I just bought it...... and had an istall of ubuntu on it alrealy
<oldude67> fusionxtc, lots of new hardware and stability with it...and i m hoping next upgrade is even better.
<fusionxtc> oldude67: very good, is firefox still kina unreliable and same with flash?
<moymoy> Brians: the apps will always merge.. what you can do is open up alacarte to edit your menus .. but otherwise, you can try installing on another partition or on a virtual machine
<phishie> woodworker: hmmm if gparted can't recognize it, then I cannot be of more help. And I am very unfamiliar with fdisk command.
<m0r0n> holli: Contains a mounted file system
<phishie> woodworker: try plugging it out and back in and run gparted?
<holli> m0r0n: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<holli> m0r0n: again, replace /dev/sdb1 with whatever your usb drive is
<woodworker> phishie:  I am trying that - it is recognized in my places
<oldude67> fusionxtc, ff is doing good...flash is set...just load it like it says and should be good...but im an opera fan so...
<m0r0n> holli: Command not found
<holli> m0r0n: you spelled it wrong, tab completion is your friend
<fusionxtc> oldude67: i liked opera too, but its hard from me to convert when i was used to ff for soo long
<holli> m0r0n: is umount NOT unmount
<m0r0n> Woops, I put unmount
<phishie> lol
<m0r0n> holli: mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/d
<oldude67> ok one and all im out have fun and good luck...happy hunting...and m$ sucks...have a nice day...:D
<Dreki> fusionxtc: oldude: i could never get used to another browser... firefox has it all..
<m0r0n> ev/sdg' (use -I to override)
<m0r0n> 
<holli> holli: you have to specify a number e.g.: /dev/sdb <-- the usb drive, /dev/sdb1 <--- a partition on the usb drive
<holli> holli: you have to specify a partition
<Daps> I have Samba installed, any ideas why I can't open the shared folders on my windows machine over the network??
<phishie> woodworker: i can't figure out how else to help....
<woodworker> phishie:  well it just locked up on me as it was scanning the device, so I am rebooting and trying again
<phishie> woodworker: let's hope that helps
<m0r0n> holli: Thank you very much
<woodworker> phishie:  no kidding I am heading into hour 11 here with this system...... getting fustrated
<holli> m0r0n: no problem
<fusionxtc> oldude67: thank you for your help
<m0r0n> I know this is illegal, but breaking DRM on videos, can anyone nudge me towards how to do so?
<Ali_nz> ctmjr: I got a syslog but not sys.log???
<phishie> woodworker: wait a minute, you have windows running, you could try formatting that stick with it
<woodworker> phishie: already did that
<holli> m0r0n: if you are having trouble playing some media, you likely just lack codecs
<holli> m0r0n: i recommend vlc because it comes with all the codecs you could ever need
<woodworker> phishie:  just now, do I not need to run gparted after doing that?
<holli> !vlc | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Ali_nz> ctmjr: and I have a kern.log and a kern.log.0 ??
<m0r0n> holli: VLC say's it's DRM encoded
<phishie> woodworker: wind0ze prolly broke it =S try it again? because i did that before and it worked
<woodworker> phishie:  well it just showed up on my desktop in ubuntu
<m0r0n> holli: Actually, nevermind, it's a wmv and it's like bright coloured pixles all over the screen
<ctmjr> Ali_nz, well look in them and see if they have the info you need
<Ali_nz> ctmjr: will try - they are big files!!
<phishie> woodworker: nice
<woodworker> phishie:  I know right baby steps
<ctmjr> Ali_nz, should be close to the bottom
<Ali_nz> yer they are
<phishie> woodworker: sorry but i gotta ask, but what was it that you wanted to do again?
<Plecebo> What messages should I look for in dmesg when a hard drive is failing?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0r0n: DRM?
<m0r0n> CoJaBo-Aztec: Just the fact that it's a wmv
<m0r0n> I think that's screwing me over, what's a good converter?
<Plecebo> or could someone take a look at this dmesg output and tell me if they can see why my had drive keeps dropping out of my raid array: http://pastebin.com/m4273cedd
<woodworker> phishie:  Install a usb boot.....persistent...... so I can host a moodle site, but I am using my wifes laptop therefore she doesnt want me to instal on harddrive, the goal is to host a moodle site with this when I boot from usb drive - it is a college project..... only need available when I want
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0r0n: Colored mess tends to mean its DRM.
<m0r0n> CoJaBo-Aztec:  Oh, in that case, what should I do?
<woodworker> phishie:  Ok...... I got it in gparted...... It is showing 7.11gb fat32...... do I need to do anything 2 other partitions of 376mb
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0r0n: Demand a DRM-free version.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0r0n: Where did you get the video?
<m0r0n> isohunt
<phishie> woodworker: i gotta say i have no knowledge of a persistent usb boot, was never successful anyway. You may need 2 partitions in that usb drive though. read up how to do the persistent boot first before you start formatting...
<woodworker> phishie:  seems to me the 9.04 has the usb creator built in and shold work as long as you create enough extra space
<phishie> woodworker: yeap but that would be non persistent if you runt that as itself, if that hasn't changed.
<phishie> woodworker: runt/run*
<jussi01> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<woodworker> phishie:  it shows in the creator..... I just crated 6.3gb of extra space for storing of documents and settings:=/ that is what it said..... whether it works I dont know
<phishie> oh thanks jussi01!
<phishie> woodworker: try following the link ubottu gave above. that should work
<ctmjr> m0r0n, alot of vids downloaded from torrent sites are junk files never meant to play just waste your bandwidth and time
<m0r0n> Fun fun fun.
<phishie> woodworker: of course follow the persistent version though
<yijun> could anyone tell me sabayon user default password
<woodworker> phishie:  yea it says it should be persistent
<phishie> woodworker: sounds great
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0r0n: Yeah, its a virus.
<m0r0n> CoJaBo-Aztec: A virus from isohunt? Hmph. Are you sure? Nothing on Windows nor Ubuntu has been affected
<TTxT> hi
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0r0n: 99% sure. It relies on the fact that MS-DRM service allows them to open a page in IE.
<mistergibson> I lost my desktop sound effects, anyone else run into this?
<nsadmin> is there a better way than "sudo bash"?
<TTxT> does anybody know what architecture should I use for a AMD Sempron 2500+ with apt-build?
<inruin> Hi everyone!
<phishie> hi
<inruin> im new to ubuntu and the linux os
<inruin> I have read a bit on th gnu lic
<linuxuser600> inruin: welcome to linux
<nsadmin> I'm telling someone they need to get logged in as postgres
<inruin> and the freeware movement
<phishie> uh huh
<Void> hola mongolitos
<fusionxtc> so if anyone was reading before
<inruin> thanx is that a bit?
<inruin> er a bot?
<m0r0n> My printer keep getting a print command, but I never sent one
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0r0n: Most of them are just the same clip with a wide variety of names uploaded to tons of torrent sites, and most of them install at least Seekmo.
<fusionxtc> i did the update to fix how it was booting up
<nsadmin> bitbot!
<inruin> haha
<fusionxtc> i now just re-entered ubuntu using the startx command
<TTxT> does anybody know what architecture should I use for a AMD Sempron 2500+ with apt-build?
<nsadmin> now THERE is a name for a bot!
<fusionxtc> how do i get the computer so that i do not need to use the startx comman
<linuxuser600> inruin: im a persom
<inruin> so i booted ubuntu from my usb and the partition sizing went wrong
<inruin> oh sorry
<inruin>  there
<inruin> hi
<m0r0n> CoJaBo-Aztec: I never got a virus from isohunt this is a first. I guess they are slacking on security now
<linuxuser600>  inruin: hi
<bobtt> hi i installed winxp and ubuntu and i tried downloading a file and it says my disc is full
<inruin> HI! hehe
<nsadmin> fusionxtc: you don't have to use X... you could stay at the command line
<bobtt> how can i check my partitions?
<phishie> fusionxtc: a quick guess would be set the runlevel to 3?
<fusionxtc> oh,
<inruin> I have the SAME QUESTION AS BOBTT
<inruin> sorry for the caps
<fusionxtc>  phishie: what do u mean runlevel to 3?
<nsadmin> are the ubuntu runlevels different?
<[R]> bobtt inruin: df
<fusionxtc> phishie: what do u mean runlevels (newbie here)
<inruin> im newb whatis df?
<[R]> inruin: if you dont know waht a program is, you should read it's man page
<fusionxtc> phishie: using the start command it tries to boot up now but it just stays at a blank screen
<fusionxtc> phishie: it worked before.. :/
<inruin> ok I just had a question about partitioning
<phishie> fusionxtc: for runlevels info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel.
<rudi_> use gparted
<phishie> fusionxtc: you just ran the startx command?
<bobtt> have i incorrectly installed ubuntu?
<Neros> Hey... Anyone here able to help me get my tethering to work?
<fusionxtc> yes and now it tries to boot up but just shows a blank screen
<Joe_> to enable CUDA on the GTX 260 I have to use the 185 drivers?
<inruin> ok thanx rudi
<phishie> fusionxtc: you may have changed the xorg config by any chance?
<Joe_> tus10nxtc what's the problem?
<rudi_> no problem
<Joe_>  fusionxt: using two GPUs by chance?
<binarymutant> what's the channel for Ubuntu One?
<karatekickz>  I installed swiftfox but it fails to start shows up in the tray and hangs can anyone help my firefox and shiretoko both work fine can anyone help?
<fusionxtc> phishie: not that i know of, all i tried doing was updating the systems when my internet connection got interrupted and the install failed
<fusionxtc> phishie: ever since then i havnt been able to boot correctly or at all
<bobtt> i cant install gparted theres not enough space lol
<bobtt> how can i fix the problem?
<phishie> fusionxtc: try booting ubuntu into recovery mode and 'try fixing' the xorg config from there. not sure if it will work, but that's the easiest i could think of no
<phishie> now*
<mook_> ello people
<Neros> bobtt whats going on?
<phishie> ello mook
<fusionxtc> phishie: thats what the guy before kinda wanted me to do
<Neros> I think I may know whats up
<mook_> um kinda needin help or a miracle one you choose
<Joe_>  fusionxt: I had a problem like that (boots to a blank screen), I use two GPUs and found in Xorg.0.log it couldn't determine which was the primary card, just putting the busid in xorg.conf fixed it for me
<owen1>  I have 'exec wbar & awesome' in .xinitrc.  i only see the wbar app in one of the monitors. how to make it show on the other as well. (i have X in each).
<bobtt> neros i installed winxp then ubuntu, let it manage the partitions and i think it might have messed up
<Neros> oh
<bobtt> it's apparently already run out of space
<fusionxtc> phishie: then using the start command i was able to access ubuntu then i ran sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and then restarted the computer
<Tarantulafudge> Hey guys I'm having an issue. My executable file is in the same directory, but when I do ./server_linux it says No such file or directory...
<mook_> bob thats the way i did it but im runing the nvidia 7300 gt
<fusionxtc> phishie: the guy left that was helping me and when rebooting it didnt fix the problem
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: what does 'ldd' say about the binary?
<Joe_> Taran... chmod +x server_linux
<fusionxtc> phishie: i just tried the fsck task in recovery mode
<bobtt> is there anything i can do to fix it?
<phishie> fusionxtc: i'm afraid i can't think of anything to help but Joe_ might be able to help you on this if you have 2 GPUs
<Tarantulafudge> [R]: it just says "not a dynamic executable"
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: what does 'file' say about it?
<scribe05> printing problem here. I can't print and my printers are not showing up in printer lists in such things as open office.  I try to print there and I only have generic printer listed.  Just this morning it was different
<Neros> anyone here a pppd god? Thing is I'm tethering my BlackBerry storm over bluetooth... I got the chat files and stuff off the ubuntu wiki and now when I do sudo pon verizon the phone connects but no network access but on the device it says Modem Mode Enabled. sudo poff causes it to go off...
<Tarantulafudge> [R]: server_linux: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<fusionxtc> phishie: im using vista on this computer right now
<Tarantulafudge> [R]: I can read the file fine, I just can't run it
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: read it?
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: its a binary...
<Tarantulafudge> like with vim and cat
<nw-b> hello, is it possible to connect a NAS HDD trough ethernet port at the same time I am accessing internet wirelessly?
<Tarantulafudge> I can see that its there, and the data
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: and uname -a?
<mook_> how do i save my xconfig in a terinal ?
<Tarantulafudge> Linux u15354299 2.6.27.25-20090615a #1 SMP Mon Jun 15 08:04:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tarantulafudge> could the 64bit be the problem?
<phishie> fusionxtc: hmmm... I'm out of ideas.... *shrugs* im so sorry....
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: do you have 386 glibc installed?
<cwek_imoetzzz> cwe_fine
<fusionxtc> phishie:sorry got disconnect
<Tarantulafudge> [R]: I don't know, this is a fresh install of 8.04
<fusionxtc> phishie: how would i switch a runlevel if that is the problem at hand?
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: sounds like you probably don't
<Neros> so anyone here got dialup working in ubuntu :P mine connects but all my applications dont think theres a net connection
<Tarantulafudge> [R]: so what should I do
<phishie> fusionxtc: no that shouldn't be the problem, and i do realize that i can't do much to help you... i'm so sorry
<Tarantulafudge> install glibc386?
<fusionxtc> phishie: thanks for try ^__^
<[R]> Tarantulafudge: that might be a start
<Ali_nz> i can swap a ubunutu hdd into a new pc and boot without reloading right?
<Dr_Willis> Ali_nz:  ive had mixxed succes with doing that.
<Dr_Willis> Ali_nz:  issues may be the video card and perhaps sound card.
<phishie> fusionxtc: i try to help, but i'm no pro lol. i'm sure someone in here has the solution
<nw-b> anyone knows how to make the ethernet port work on an offline LAN network, while accessing internet wirelessly?
<nsadmin> be careful... the ubunutu tribe does not like ubuntu... if you see a spear coming at you, duck!
<mazda01> ok, im back. i have been up and down the darn wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP) and i can not get phpmyadmin to work for the life of me. please help
<Neros> I'm tethering my BlackBerry storm over bluetooth... I got the chat files and stuff off the ubuntu wiki and now when I do sudo pon verizon the phone connects but no network access but on the device it says Modem Mode Enabled. sudo poff causes it to go off...
<woodworker> soreau:  I got this stuff working....
<Ali_nz> Dr_Willis: yer well it aint workng so i think your right
<fusionxtc> i just dont know who would help me out, i feel like im being anoying but i cant find anything outthere
<soreau> woodworker: Cool
<Tarantulafudge> [R]: I found a package for teamspeak instead
<SnakDoc> mazda01 you saying http://localhost/phpmyadmin doesn't work ?
<moymoy> i mounted an sftp server on Gnome and it displays an icon on my Desktop .. but where does the sftp server actually mount to?
<woodworker> soreau:  reformat .... reinstall... download b43 package and add network!!  we are in business thanks for the help
<nw-b> usser, hello, I received help from you a couple of days ago on how to make a lan network between two computers using an ethernet port and a router, I dont know if you remeber me
<woodworker> phishie:  thanks for the help too
<[R]> moymoy: ~/.gvfs
<cwek_imoetzzz> hi
<usser> nw-b, yea i remember something like that
<mazda01> SnakDoc, correct. I am getting a weird popup about me saving or opening a phtml file. and yes, I have installed the libapache2-mod-php5 package and ran sudo a2enmod php5 and restarted apache2. any other thoughts?
<SnakDoc> moymoy mount should either be /media or /mnt
<hellis22>  /msg nickserv identify Gr3/-\tZ
<phishie> woodworker: np at all, i just hope i didn't waste your time
<moymoy> [R]: i thought that was only for smb mounted shares.. ls'd ~/.gvfs but it was empty =\
<Neros> helliss22 lol
<LordLandon> hellis22: you should change that now, probably
<fusionxtc> JOE_ : could you help me out with this boot problem?
<root> 98
<[R]> moymoy: its for evfertyhting virtual gnome mounts... and its not mounted if its empty
<woodworker> phishie:  nope it is all a learning experience, and this certainly has been one of those
<SnakDoc> mazda01 give me a min see what i can find for you took most my ideas away
<Neros> Anyone here good with pppd?
<Neros> I cant get it working right in 9.04
<mazda01> SnakDoc, i know. I have been trying to solve this for the last 6 hours. reinstalling packages etc etc.
<phishie> woodworker: ^^
<Joe_> fusionxt: Do you use multiple graphics cards?
<nw-b> usser, the thing is that now, I need to reconfigure it just to work with a NAS HDD via a offline router. Do you think you can help me? if you have time, I will give more details on pastebin
<fusionxtc> the computer is a laptop so im affraid not
<pooter> Potter
<usser> nw-b, whats an offline router?
<moymoy> [R]: it's mounted.. i can access the files and perform tasks.. but the directories are empty?
<moymoy> [R]: the .gvfs directory i mean
<nsadmin> a router that's on standby? not active? not passing traffic?
<nw-b> usser, I have a wireless router, but I do not have an ethernet port with internet connection. I only receive internet via wireless
<mazda01> SnakDoc, nevermind. i just needed to clear firefox's cache. it's working. sorry
<nw-b> usser, that is what I mean with an offline router
<fusionxtc>  Joe_ : the computer is a laptop so im affraid not
<usser> nw-b, right and your pc is sharing the wireless connection to the rest of the devices right?
<Joe_> fusionxt: hmm, can you get to a command prompt?
<SnakDoc> mazda01 lol i just had something i was going to get you to try :P
<nw-b> usser, yea
<[R]> moymoy: and you're sure you are doing the ls as the correct user?
<SnakDoc> mazda01 glade to see its working
<usser> nw-b, whats up with the NAS then, is it on the same wired network the rest of the devices are?
<fusionxtc> Joe_ : when i boot the computer it goes to a DOS looking screen, i can input commands like if it were terminal
<nw-b> usser, yeah
<mazda01> SnakDoc, yeah me too. i was racking my brain. now I am trying to clean up a music library that spans 2 drives but there's duplicates. i am using fslint. have you ever used it?
<usser> nw-b, but you cant access it?
<Joe_> fusionxt: ok, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if any errors show in there (EE)
<nw-b> usser, do not know how to configure it
<usser> nw-b, the way i remember it you had to give everything a static ip, we set it up with 192.168.0.0 right
<soreau> woodworker: no problem, glad you got it working
<SnakDoc> mazda01 no sure haven't was looking for something to do that :P lol just never got around to it
<nw-b> usser, well, it was 192.168.0.1
<usser> nw-b, those kinds of devices usually have a setup page, that you can access through you browser
<fusionxtc> how do i look at it tho, just using the command prompt itself?
<nw-b> and 192.168.0.100 for windows
<nw-b> usser, and 192.168.0.100 for windows
<usser> nw-b, im assuming NAS wants to receive the ip automatically but it cant or gets from your router, the router gives out ips from 192.168.1.1 subnet
<fusionxtc> Joe_ : how do i look at it tho, just using the command prompt itself?
<Joe_> fusionxt: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<usser> nw-b, you can either give the NAS the static ip or change your router settings to give out ip from 192.168.0.0 range
<Joe_> fusionxt: that should spit out any lines that have an error in them
<fusionxtc> Joe_ : when i put it into the line for the code it said permission denied
<Joe_> fusionxt: put sudo in front of it (will ask for password)
<nw-b> usser, I setup my NAS drive to work on 192.168.2.4 on port 24
<usser> nw-b, what i'd is temporarily disable the static ip on your windows box, see what ip router gives it, then if its 192.168.1.something go to your routers web page, usually 192.168.1.1 and change the ip range that it gives out
<fusionxtc> Joe_ : ohhhhh
<usser> nw-b, NAS should be on the same subnet ie, 192.168.0.0
<usser> nw-b, if you can somehow change 192.168.2.4 on the router to 192.168.0.something you should be set
<nw-b> usser, ok, I think I can make it happen
<nw-b> then I can access the drive via web browser?
<nw-b> usser, then I can access the drive via web browser?
<moymoy> [R]: i'm doing ls as root on for the .gvfs directory on all the home folders
<nw-b> usser, I used to access the drive via Network connections, Windows Network, etc etc etc
<usser> nw-b, no, if you give it ip from 192.168.0.0 range it should work as before, what im saying NAS's routers etc all have some sort of config page that you can access from a browser
<fusionxtc> doesnt seem to be working
<[R]> moymoy: only the user that owns the directory can ls it
<fusionxtc> sudo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fusionxtc> Joe_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fusionxtc> Joe_: sudo /var/log/Xorg.0.olg     correct?
<fusionxtc> Joe_: log^^
<mazda01> anyone know how to use fslint to remove all duplicate across 2 folder locations but keep a copy from one of the folders?
<Joe_> fusionxt: cat /vat...
<nw-b> usser, ok, I see
<SETKEH> usser: Not all NAS drive have a config page acessable through a router I have a buffalo linkstation and u have to install there software to manage it not use a browser
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  cat/vat what is that?
<nw-b> usser, I am going to try, if I get problems, can I bother you again?
<Joe_> fusionxt: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Joe_> fusionxt: cat is a command to display what is in the file
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  ohhhhhhhhhh :P sorry
<richardcavell> cat concatenates - joins together other files
<shaullx> anyone have a script that displayes my sys info for xchat?
<sagredo> yo yo yo what up greets all. I used the command umount /media/mydrivename and now when I plug the usb in/out the icon of the extenal HD does not show up. How can I get that to show up again?
<richardcavell> sagredo: Plug it in and type mount /media/mydrivename
<richardcavell> actually, sudo
<richardcavell> sudo mount /media/mydrivename
<sagredo> mount: can't find /media/culp in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sagredo> sudo mount /deb/sdb1
<sagredo> mount: can't find /deb/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sagredo> sagredo@ashtop:~$
<richardcavell> sagredo: is it plugged in
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  sudo cat/var/log/Xorg.0.log    no such directory ?
<sagredo> richardcavell: it is plugged in and on
<Joe_> space between cat and /
<richardcavell> sagredo: might need to mount it properly again
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  yea i did
<sagredo> richardcavell: how
<Joe_> fusionxt: it will probably be long, but at the bottom there should be an error (if not use cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | more)
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  ohhh wait
<shaullx> anyone have a script that displayes my sys info for xchat?
<richardcavell> ie mount /dev/sdb /media/mydrivename
<mazda01> fusionxtc, it should be; sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log. you're missing a space between cat and /var/
<richardcavell> replace sdb by whatever your drive device name is
<mazda01> shaullx, which system info do you want to know?
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  lol mazda01 got it
<mazda01> anyone know how to use fslint to remove all duplicate across 2 folder locations but keep a copy from one of the folders?
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  yes it ran thrrough the log
<shaullx> cpu gpu hdd uptime stuff like that
<fusionxtc> mazda01: lol thanks i just figured it out im an idiot
<Phrogz> Running postfix on ubuntu I get "501 5.1.3 Bad recipient address syntax" for "RCPT TO: !@phrogz.net". Anyone know what config option I need to change to allow ! as an alias?
<Joe_> fusionxt: was there any errors in there?  normally they start with (EE)
<fusionxtc> i see (II) (--) (**) i do not see any (EE)
<shaullx> mazda01 u have any?
<fusionxtc> unless i can scroll up
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  unless i can scroll upwards to see all the log
<sagredo> can someone tell me the command
<mazda01> shaullx, not really. i am asking what kind of info are you curious about?
<mazda01> anyone know how to use fslint to remove all duplicate across 2 folder locations but keep a copy from one of the folders?
<Mikey^> fusionxtc,  cat /var/log/Xorg.0/log | grep (EE)
<moymoy> sagredo: i'm gonna pm you
<sagredo> in order to see what linux is doing when I cycle the connection an external usb hard drive
<shaullx> mazda01 i told u cpu gpu hdd uptime stuff like that
<sagredo> moymoy: sounds good
<Joe_> fusionxt: put | more after the command
<Mikey^> fusionxtc,  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<fusionxtc> was that key?
<fusionxtc> whats that key?
<Mikey^> just run that
<shaullx> so anyone have a sys info script for xchat?
<Neros> I'm tethering my BlackBerry storm over bluetooth... I got the chat files and stuff off the ubuntu wiki and now when I do sudo pon verizon the phone connects but no network access but on the device it says Modem Mode Enabled. sudo poff causes it to go off...
<mazda01> shaullx, no sorry. I know how to retrieve it all seperatly I think.
<Neros> I'm tethering my BlackBerry storm over bluetooth... I got the chat files and stuff off the ubuntu wiki and now when I do sudo pon verizon the phone connects but no network access but on the device it says Modem Mode Enabled. sudo poff causes it to go off...
<fusionxtc> Joe_:  syntax error near unexpected token ('
<Joe_> fusionxt: try this, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then do "pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log" if it works should give you a URL, type that here (will put that log file on the internet so we can see it)
<gabe>  I'm trying to get help with vnc server. I've got it installed and ready to receive incoming connections, I've disabled the firewall in my PC and router and I still can't connect to the desktop computer. However, I can connect from the desktop to my lapton and both are in the same network. What's going on?
<cah_batang> putri
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, why wont you try what I said
<shaullx> it would've been alot easier with mirc >>
<Mikey^> that will get you only the errors in the xorg log file
<cah_batang> puri
<cah_batang> g
<cah_batang> g
<cah_batang> g
<FloodBot3> cah_batang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: i did try but it said here was a syntax error
<fusionxtc> and the pastebinit command didnt work
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, cat Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<cah> putri
<gabe>  I'm trying to get help with vnc server. I've got it installed and ready to receive incoming connections, I've disabled the firewall in my PC and router and I still can't connect to the desktop computer. However, I can connect from the desktop to my lapton and both are in the same network. What's going on?
<mazda01> gabe, have you forwarded the correct port in your router to the internal ip of the comuter you have the vncserver running on?
<Mikey^> that should work
<gabe> I haven't modified IP addresses... I only disabled the firewall on my desktop and the router. I can connect from desktop to laptop but not from laptop to desktop
<anesthesia> Aww man...the harry potter movie (came out tonight) was already leaked at http://unitedworldcharity.org/Harry ...why must people ruin it?
<fusionxtc> k give me a sec
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: it tells me there is no such file or directory
<Mikey^> get into /var/log
<fusionxtc> ok
<fusionxtc> it just says that its a directory
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<fusionxtc> what the hell is that thing in front of grep and after .log
<gabe> I haven't modified IP addresses... I only disabled the firewall on my desktop and the router. I can connect from desktop to laptop but not from laptop to desktop
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, just copy and paste it in your termina
<Mikey^> terminal*
<bullgard4> [Irssi] '/connect irc.gimp.org' obtains: "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.gimp.org port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address:192.168.178.10]" although ~/.irssi/config does not include the address 192.168.178.10. What is the reason?
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, its the pipe,
<noMaster> hello. how I can switch off GDM autorun. What file I should edit?
<fusionxtc> i cant i can not access ubuntu, when my computer boots up it goes to a DOS looking screen
<fusionxtc> im on another computer
<Mikey^> noMaster, that is only possible if you are running ubuntu server edition
<fusionxtc> as you type on this chat im typing into a terminal looking screen on my computer that does not work
<Mikey^> I have tried it do it on ubuntu desktop edition but gdm just starts always.
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, you can find that symbol along with \
<fusionxtc> nothing starts on the computer
<Mikey^> based on my keyboard layout
<fusionxtc> oh
<Mikey^> shift + \ = |
<noMaster> I have installed Sugar Desktop Enviroment, and I need boot it from "Init 3". Is it possable?
<Mikey^> but again thats based on your keyboard layout, just look for it on your keyboard
<noMaster> I mean command line only
<Mikey^> noMaster, no, gdm starts for all runlevels
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: now it says failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, there you go, thats your problem
<noMaster> :( but thanks anyway
<Mikey^> noMaster, try the server edition if you really need it
<Mikey^> or goole
<dash_> im getting errors about compiling drivers with a different version of gcc tyhan i comiled the kernel with
<Mikey^> google :)
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: cools, ^_^ but how do i fix it when i cant access the computer
<dash_> Linux version 2.6.28-13-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 22:12:12 UTC 2009
<dash_> gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4)
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, what version of ubuntu are you using /
<dash_> Driver "Realtek rtl8187" specified for installation.
<dash_> Your current GCC version doesn't match the version your kernel was compiled with.
<dash_> The build modules will probably not load into the running kernel.
<fwaokda> I've edited my ID3 tag info in rythmbox for my albums but when I've loaded them up in my Zune player on my windowsxp in vbox they're not changed... anyone know why? is there a plugin for rythmbox that can fix this for me?
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: i was using 8.10 and when trying to do the update to 9.04 all of this started to happen
<lstarnes> dash_: what is the output of "gcc -v 2>&1 | grep version"?
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, Oh
<mazda01> anyone aware of how to get brasero from being the default action when I insert a blank cd-r? i have already checked nautilus preferences within media. everything still says, Ask what to do
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, X was working fine on 8.10 ?
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: this is because an interruption in my internet causing the computer not to install the update correctly
<dash_> gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4)
<dash_> lstarnes ^^
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, you can continue the update, just type sudo apt-get upgrade
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: i had no problems what so ever intill trying to do this update
<lstarnes> dash_: that looks like the right version of gcc
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: yea the last guy trying to help me told me to do sudo aptitude safe-install
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, did you do that?
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: ok now its done
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: but its still saying the X driver EE
<fusionxtc> says 1 was not upgraded
<raygn> trying to write a script that will pass a value to the passwd command
<fusionxtc> Mikey^:says that 1 was not upgraded
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, do you have an Xorg.conf file ?
<Mikey^> check in /etc/X11/
<safruhani> hi, i use 8.10, oftenly see a process called "phy0", what does it do?why it is processing oftenly?
<mazda01> anyone aware of how to get brasero from being the default action when I insert a blank cd-r? i have already checked nautilus preferences within media. everything still says, Ask what to do
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: i do not know what that is
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, do ls /etc/X11/Xorg.cong
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: it says it is a directory
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: ok
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, do ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dash__> lstarnes i just got booted for some reason did you respond?
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: says no such file
<Mikey^> ok
<baz> i am trying to allow myself and userB on my desktop to be able to read and write files and folders to my ~/Pictures folder. I set the ownership of ~/Pictures as baz:userB (user:group) but when userB copies files into it those perms aren't respected and locked from me. How do you go about setting this up properly in linux?
<lstarnes> dash__: nothing after sayinf that you appear to have the right version of gcc
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, do this aptitude search nvidia
<dash_> right?!
<dash_> what should i do
<dash_> i tried just compiling the driver itself
<dash_> i got the same errors as i did in that compilation
<dash_> am i still in here?
<FloodBot3> dash_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dash_> i disconnected just now
<quizme> ui/pygtk/python-gtk.sh: line 6: 12598 Segmentation fault      python "$IES4LINUX"/ui/pygtk/ies4linux-gtk.py  <--- what does this mean ?
<^Einstein> I'm having a discussion in #bash with some folks about screen and its arguments. What's changed about the behavior of the -R option in the Debian upstream repositories? It seems screen -R 1 2 3 tries to execute 2 without even checking for another instance of screen.
<quizme> should i update my python ?
<Mikey^> what is shown near nvidia-glx, do you see i or p ?
<quizme> trying to get IEs4Linux installed
<bullgard4> [Irssi] '/connect irc.gimp.org' obtains: "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.gimp.org port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address:192.168.178.10]" although ~/.irssi/config does not include the address 192.168.178.10. What is the reason?
<inruin> did rudi_ split?
<safruhani> and also this process "phy0" spends more system resources than lots of others...
<woodworker>  alright guys......... 9.04 used usb creator added 6.4 gb of space, changed some settings, and it isnt persistent......... all settings gone.... please help
<fusionxtc> Mikey^: it doesnt show either just EE then the description
<Mikey^> fusionxtc, let me pm you
<fusionxtc> ok
<baz> how do u give 2 users r/w access to a folder so that new files and folders created in it respect that access?
<ajax_> I just got a new video card. Where can I find out if it is supported in the newest version of Ubuntu?
<raygn> anyone now how to pass in a value to the passwd command
<raygn> in other systems you can use --stdin but ubuntu does not have this option
<talltomWA> is there a irc channel that would have information about how to get involved in development of ubuntu
<Qrawl> Hello.  My Java stopped working .  How can I fix it
<cattellar> is there a way to move up/down the menu's on gnome menu?
<theonesym> hello
<safruhani> cattellar: you can add these menus to the panel (which can move up/down)
<safruhani> seperately
<theonesym> nerve
<SnakDoc> i had idea jw if anyone has tried something like this was wanting to have 2 flash drives pluged in and running software raid 1 but be able to umount it and take one with me and use it on other pcs
<lwells> talltomWA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels
<woodworker> ne one able to help.... have usb install of 9.04 and rebot lost all of my wireless settings?  obriously not persistent........ used usb creator
<safruhani> cattellar: alt+f2 alacarte
<cattellar> safruhani, but thats not what Im looking for ... i want for example move the Wine menu to the bottom
<cattellar> safruhani, alacarte is not letting me move the menus
<SnakDoc> was thinking maybe just sync ever hour in a cron job would be best
<safruhani> cattellar: yes u are right, i don't how ...
<naumi> hiii
<safruhani> cattellar: there is an alphabetical order
<cattellar> not really
<cattellar> wine is on top
<cattellar> as well as a new menu i created
<zarakolik_> YARDIM!!!
<zarakolik_> TÜRKÇE BİLEN BİRİ YOKMU!!
<dash_> im missing sha.h htmac.h rc4.h aes.h...what should i get?
<fwaokda> Can anyone tell me of a plugin to work with rhythmbox that will allow me to edit my id3tags of my music?
<Dr_Willis> !find sha.h
<raygn> ok just did "apt-get upgrade passwd" and now the whole system is being upgraded
<ubottu> File sha.h found in libcameleon-ocaml-dev, libcrypto++-dev, libgloox-dev, libgnet-dev, libnettle-dev (and 11 others)
<Dr_Willis> !find aes.h
<ubottu> Found: synaesthesia
<dash_> anyone?
<dash_> im missing sha.h htmac.h rc4.h aes.h...what should i get?
<Dr_Willis> dash_:  note the package listing the bot just gave to the 'find' commands...
<inruin> thats a brain condition right ubottu?
<Dr_Willis> File sha.h found in libcameleon-ocaml-dev, libcrypto++-dev, libgloox-dev, libgnet-dev, libnettle-dev (and 11 others
<woodworker> how do I make a usb install of 9.04 persistent
<Qrawl> Hello.  My Java stopped working .  How can I fix it
<inruin> will gparted work while on windows vista?
<Dr_Willis> woodworker:  i normally follow the guides at pendrivelinux.org - it works 'better' for me then the usb-creator tool does.
<dash_> libcrypto! hurrah! my problems are solved! praise #ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> dash_:  i think the 'aptfile' command can also make that task easier
<cattellar> Qrawl, go to #java
<Dr_Willis> or was it apt-file?
<raygn> Qrawl did stop in the system with GUI, browsers or both
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Qrawl> raygn, it just stopped working . gui app
<Qrawl> one day it was working , the next day no
<Qrawl> raygn, I'll do more research on the web
<raygn> have you tried a website that uses java to see if those work
<Qrawl> like what
<woodworker> Dr_Willis:  I have already done usb creator........ ne ideas how to get this to be persistent ... lost all my wireless setting in reboot
<Dr_Willis> woodworker:  did it save OTHER settings?
<raygn> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Rob235> hmm i thought i installed firefox 3.5 final but it still comes up as shiretoko, is that still a beta/
<Qrawl> raygn, ty
<raygn> np
<Dr_Willis> woodworker:  and as i said. i have had much better luck with the directions on teh pendrivelinux page. ive notived the persistant stuff does not always work properly (for example with the nvidia drivers, it fails to make a proper xorg.conf for me)
<micah> can anyone please tell me how to update my video and graphics card?
<Qrawl> raygn, yes that works
<woodworker> Dr_Willis:  I dont believe I changed anything else......... it idint save my update to the drivers for the wireless card
<inruin> I need some help partitioning my vista so I have mor space for my ubuntu
<lstarnes> Rob235: it's still firefox 3.5, but without the official branding
<Rob235> ok
<woodworker> Dr_Willis:  do you think it could just be a problem with the presistent in general or is there something I need to do?
<Qrawl> raygn, I found a website that lists what to do.  I'll try that out
<Dr_Willis> woodworker:  thats an issue i had. was that updated driver/configs did not get properly saved..  Try making some changes and see if it does save them.. ie: wallpaper, make some docs. so forth.
<raygn> ok cool
<inruin> I am not sure  installed ubuntu correctly it seems all the installs i try to load on it get directed to my usb flash drive
<micah>  can anyone please tell me how to update my video and graphics card?
<woodworker> Dr_Willis:  Damn that could be a pain in the butt
<Dr_Willis> video AND graphics? :)
<nsadmin> micah: turn the power off, pull the old card out, plug the new card in
<Dr_Willis> woodworker:  no idea on the exact issues.. I DO know when i installed the nvidia drivers.. i had to tweak /etc/rc.local to   force the system to use the  proper xorg.conf
<micah> no i dont have a card im look for an update i can download
<micah> i dont have a nvidia driver
<nsadmin> if you've never done this, be CAREFUL you don't damage the slot
<inruin> help please
<Dr_Willis> micah:  everyone is stareing at you  wondering what you are really asking.. please clarify what you are wanting todo exactly.
<nsadmin> he wants nvidia driever
<nsadmin> :)
<inruin> get direct x
<mazda01> inside System, Prefs, Removable Drives and Media, the media tab is missing in jaunty. anyone please help
<CHC>  apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<micah> lol sorry im new to all this, my games run slow and are glitchy and apps randomly close and someone said i need to pdate my graphics card
<CHC> what do you think i should do about this?
<CHC> i installed tshark and this happend :/
<micah> i have a..... VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<fwaokda> anyone have slingplayer(slingbox) working under VirtualBox ???
<woodworker> Dr_Willis:  do you think those tweeks are the same for a bcm driver?
<micah> any? help?
<raygn> any scripters here that could help
<raygn> trying to pass a value to the passwd command from a script
<Ali_nz> if i am reinstalling ubuntu to a disk that has a existing installation, is there anything special I need to do?
<khelvan> Hello, I have a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000, and the logitech software for Windows allows me to do things like easily edit the white balance, color balance, add interesting effects such as sepia and black & white, and other fun features. Are there any webcam programs for Ubuntu (I'm on Jaunty) that do similar things, preferably with a GUI interface?
<micah> Ali_nz you have to install it on a fresh disk
<Dr_Willis> woodworker:  no idea  - i dont recall trying the presistant save usb on my laptops.   i just had one made yp for my desktop as a 'rescue' system
<Ali_nz> micah: sure, but dont need to format the disk clean first?
<Dr_Willis> raygn:  you could use the 'expect' scripting tool for that..
<Ali_nz> my install seems to be hanging just after where you pick english, then new install
<raygn> is it command or gui
<micah> Ali_nz i dont really know i asked the same question once and thats what someone told me
<Dr_Willis> raygn:  other then that.. not sure. 'scripting  password command' on google  may have better suggestions
<Dr_Willis> raygn:  expect is an OLD SKOOL scripting tool
<Dr_Willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<raygn> ok
<sparr> How does Update Manager know when an update requires a reboot, and how can I see that information when doing "apt-get upgrade"?
<raygn> this is the first passwd command I have seen that does not have a --stdin option
<micah> any one here specialize on graphics cards?
<baz> how do i share my pics folder with another user on the same ubuntu box?
<raygn> for scripting it in a shell script
<Dr_Willis> baz:  you could set the permissions/modes on the directory to  somthing less locked down. (i forget the exact #'s to use)
<Dr_Willis> baz:  or make a public dir that all people can read/write to.
<baz> Dr_Willis, i tried setting it to me as owner and my gf as group owner but when new files are added they dont respect those perms
<Dr_Willis> baz:  shomthign ive rarely had to mess with.   mode 664 i think let other users access them.. Id have to double check
<baz> Dr_Willis, so it works greats for existing files but if i copy a new file in there it gets the perms baz:baz rather than inherit from its parent baz:adriana
<bullgard4> [Irssi] '/connect irc.gimp.org' obtains: "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.gimp.org port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address:192.168.178.10]" although ~/.irssi/config does not include the address 192.168.178.10. What is the reason?
<Dr_Willis> baz:  644 let me copy stuff from my wifes home dir to my own.
<Dr_Willis> baz:  to create a file you set the modes on the directory  to like 77? i think
<miles_> Does anyone here know a lot about using WUBI?
<miles_> I want to use EXT4 as the default filesystem.
<LacobF> Why is Synaptic so jammed up whenever I reload?  It's just "Converting" for ages...
<mazda01> inside System, Prefs, Removable Drives and Media, the media tab is missing in jaunty. anyone please help
<LacobF> Example: Convert: cdparanoia 3.10.2+debian-5
<miles_> I have downloaded the daily cdimage for Karmic, and have tried to run WUBI.EXE from there.
<Dr_Willis> miles_:  i honestly reccomend using virtualbox instead of wubi.  I see dozens of people in here with wubi issues every week.. and basically.. not a lot of peopel  who use ubuntu and know stuff.. use it.. so its hard to get support on.
<Flannel> miles_: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks.
<mazda01> LacobF, have you tried to pick a server that's close to you instead of the default ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> miles_:  karmic support in #ubuntu+1 also.. and i would DEFINATLY test it in virtualbox.. not a real system
<miles_> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Am i the only one that *shudders* when a someone starts a question  with "Im using Wubi and......"
<LacobF> mazda01: no, let me try that
<Rob235> ugh, why doesnt firefox 3.5 remember anything? it doesnt ask to remember passwords and i guess isnt saving any cookies
<jerbear> I have my root filesystem encrypted (done by the installer). Does anyone know of a location where I can put a keyfile to unlock it automatically? I realize the security risk. This is temporary.
<The_Warlock> anybody installed e17 on jaunty?
<fwaokda> I just installed amarok but now I want to get rid of it... I installed through the package manager but it also installed packages it needed... how can I uninstall those packages too?
<eross> what's with all the security updates? I thought linux was secure
<bullgard4> [Irssi] '/connect irc.gimp.org' obtains: "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.gimp.org port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address:192.168.178.10]" although ~/.irssi/config does not include the address 192.168.178.10. What is the reason?
<jerbear> I have my root filesystem encrypted (done by the installer). Does anyone know of a location where I can put a keyfile to unlock it automatically? I realize the security risk. This is temporary.
<bullgard4> eross: Linux is secure because of all the security updates.
<Ratapoil> some piece f software makes my caps lock and numlock blink. it interferes with my wrting
<Dr_Willis> Ratapoil:  thats weird.. ive never heard of softare toggling the numlock./capslock
<Ratapoil> how can I find what makes numlock blink and kill it
<Monona> The wired network connection on my desktop doesn't work.  The network manager says "Requesting a network address from the wired network...", and then it tells me "Connection Established," but Firefox can't load any webpages and apt-get can't get upgrades.  What do I need to look at to figure this out?
<SnakDoc> eross what os doesn't have updates ?
<nztal> Ratapoil, tleds
<Ratapoil> Dr_Willis: very weird indeed. I thought it was hardware but it nly starts during the booting of gnome and it stops shorty after initiating shutdown
<CaneToad1> anyone ever seen anything like this before with CD reading?  I get quite different content on a commercially produced DVD-ROM on linux.    http://www.aaa.net.au/campbell/cd/
<Ratapoil> not having a functionnal keyboard nterferes wth my wrk
<Ratapoil> i WISH I could reinstal the system but the retards at DELL put /home in the same partiton as / so I can't reinstall without loosng my 300GB data
<snits> Monona: does ifconfig show that the interface has an address? Perhaps it is not getting dns info
<jigp> hello guys i can set /away invisible in yahoo bitlbee.but how to set visible to selected ym id? thanks
<LacobF> mazda01 I just selected the best one but it's still "Converting" whatever that means, and it's taking like 10 seconds between each thing
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: backup the home directory then format?
<Monona> snits: There's two parts to ifconfig, yes? Under lo, it lists inet addr:127.0.0.1  Also, I set up OpenDNS, and it shows it under Network Settings.
<woodworker> Dr_Willis:  none of that info saved upon rebot
<Ratapoil>  
<ferno> anybody know what it means when a "failsafe xterm session" is started when booting up? turned off my computer and now when i boot, gnome/ubuntu is broken
<snits> Monona: There should be an probably be an eth0 if it is a wired interface in the output of ifconfig. What are the contents of /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Ratapoil>  C-S-B THAT's what I'll do as soon as I get back home in a month, until then I'm stuck with an unusable keyboard
<mazda01> LacobF, can you post a screenshot to imageshack.com so I can see what it's saying.
<mazda01> inside System, Prefs, Removable Drives and Media, the media tab is missing in jaunty. anyone please help
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: maybe shrink the / partition, install your new os in the free space and mount your old partition as /home and delete the os files?
<LacobF> Here's the output in terminal, Synaptic is just frozen: http://pastebin.com/d14ee90ef
<Ratapoil> C-S-B:  is that 100% safe?
<francisco> Can somebody help me? I have a sony vgn-cr220e with ubuntu jaunty and I cant find a way to make the internal mic work
<Monona> snits: Yes, there is also an eth0 in the output of ifconfig. No address there, though. /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver 208.67.222.222 nameserver 208.67.220.220
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: the resizing or the installing of an os on another partition?
<Ratapoil> resizing
<fusionxtc> if i have  NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200 what driver do i download??
<fwaokda> I'm using dual monitors... but it seems everytime I open anything it goes to the second monitor first... how can I fix this?
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: Ive resized a lot of partitions with gparted including ntfs ones, and never had a problem so far. it's down to you at the end but I've never had a problem myself. ymmv
<LacobF> And now it's got a few more listed, it seems to be going through all my apps...
<Ratapoil> maybe I'll have to do that, cause blinking numlcok is retarded
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: is an option at least...
<C-S-B> *its
<Ratapoil> option involving time and risk
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: which is fun! :)
<francisco> Can somebody help me? I have a sony vgn-cr220e with ubuntu jaunty and I cant find a way to make the internal mic work
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: the amount of sketchy hacks I've done to get a job done there and then without the proper tools that have suceeded make this look like a cakewalk
<Ratapoil> what look lke a cakewalk?
<cwek_imoetzzz> ce_manja
<LacobF> francisco: don't know, try a google search, found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968381
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: resizing the partition and installing an os.
<Ratapoil> is there a way to do a step-by-step bootup of x-server or gnome?
<fusionxtc> if i have  NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200 what driver do i download??
<xTheGoat121x> I'm looking to save space on a hard drive.. I have an SD card that is in the netbook at all times. What I'd like to do is move system folders from the SSD to the SD card, safely, without a reinstall... is there a way to do this?
<fusionxtc> if i have  NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200 what driver do i download?? example nvidia-glx-180
<Ratapoil> C-S-B: well, I don't have spare time right now, I don't have empty DVD's, I dn't have a stable internet connection, I don't even have a home, so it makes extensive operations like that extremely unconvenient
<richardcavell> xTheGoat121x: Yes there is
<C-S-B> Ratapoil: dont have a home? I'm imagining you hunched over an overturned bin with your laptop and a 3g card...
<LacobF> fusionxtc just try that one, and if it don't work try a different one lol
<Ratapoil> C-S-B: I'm squatting here and there.
<xTheGoat121x> richardcavell, I wouldn't quite know what to search for on google... most of the things I've managed to come up with have left me feeling... uncomfortable. Can you recommend a walkthrough?
<richardcavell> xTheGoat121x: mount the SD card, copy the selected folder to it, unmount the SD card, delete the folder from your hard disk, then mount the SD card in the filesystem
<fusionxtc> LacobF: it seems that one is up to date and already installed
<richardcavell> xTheGoat121x: I don't know of any simple walkthrough
<fusionxtc> LacobF: but when trying to install it it says 1 was not upgraded i dont know what do do
<fusionxtc> to do
<Ratapoil> well, gotta go to sleep. g'night guys
<fusionxtc> LacobF: i cant access my computer it looks like terminal
<fusionxtc> LacobF:  im on another computer
<LacobF> mazda01 is there a reason synaptic is converting my apps?  I've searched google but can't find anything on it...I guess I'll let it run through, it's down to the letter K...hmm...
<LacobF> fusionxtc: type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<ferno> anybody know what it means when a "failsafe xterm session" is started when booting up? turned off my computer and now when i boot, gnome/ubuntu is broken
<[R]> ferno: means you broke something
<fusionxtc> thats like the same error im getting
<ferno> well yea, how do i go about figuring out what i broke
<fusionxtc> cause when installing my connection was interrupted
<Dr_Willis> ferno:  try running 'gnome-session' from the terminal.. also yoy may want to try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' from the terminal
<Dr_Willis> crashing during upgrades.. can be a pain. :(
<fusionxtc> LacobF: i did the code and it said not starting gnome display manager (gdm);it is not the default display manager
<mazda01> LacobF, i'd need to see a screenshot.
<mazda01> inside System, Prefs, Removable Drives and Media, the media tab is missing in jaunty. anyone please help
<LacobF> mazda01: Here's the output in terminal, Synaptic is just frozen: http://pastebin.com/d14ee90ef
<Dr_Willis> gdm is the display manager normally ran as a service by default. If you install kdm, or some alternatives you will see that sort of message. because the gdm service command runs.. sees its not flagged as being the one to run by default.. so exits
<fwaokda> my monitor isn't picking up it's highest resolution in the display settings menu... how can i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  tell the channel your video card for starters and how its connected to the monitor.
<fwaokda> I used the janitor tool and I think if messed everything up :(
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, ATI Radeon 4850 HD
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  i find that janotor tool to be the kind of thing that should of not been included
<fusionxtc> LacobF: what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  it most likely removed your fglrx drivers - you could rerun the 'hardware drivers' tool and it may want to reinstall them
<``y7> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that i already had ubuntu on. i switched out the hdds. ubuntu installs to the new hdd just fine, but when it goes to boot up, i get an error: "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"... "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"... windows XP installs and boots up to this drive just fine. any ideas where i'm going wrong with ubuntu?
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, ya I know I thought it was gonna get rid of unused packages but boy was I wrong
<nanotube> heh, only < 1300 users... this place is getting quiet ;)
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  it removes unofficial packages I think. :)  ive never really messed withit once i saw what it was wanting to remove
 * gimpy the newbie has rejoined
<mazda01> LacobF, you don't run synaptic with sudo! you run it with gksudo. why are you starting it from the terminal anyway? Start it from the menu. when starting it from the menu, the command is: gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<gimpy> hi everyone, i'm a newbie but i have a very critical security related question : that startup image for jaunty is just so excellent, would anyone know where i can find it ( as jpg preferably ) , i feel so insecure that i can't have it as wallpaper ;)
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, well I didn't use hardware drivers tool instead I installed them manually from drivers @ ati.com
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, the ones in hardware drivers didn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  it wants to remove opera and a few other  not in the normal repos packages here..
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  i would reinstall them from ati.com - if there was a kernel upgrade THAT would rewuire you to reinstall them from ati.com each time the kernel updates
<nhplane> ÓлὲººÓïµÄ£¿
<fusionxtc> LacobF:  help?
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, ok I'll do a reinstall of them thanks
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  that will be needed EACH time theres a kernel update.. most likely.. somthing to rember
<Interphase> hey everyone, I discovered why VLC plays music so loud
<Interphase> it is because ubuntu is so quiet
<Interphase> they cancel out
<Dr_Willis> Interphase:  becuse its so Leet! :)
<LacobF> mazda01: I ran it in terminal so I could see what's going on, otherwise I just have a jammed synaptic for an hour, also that's the same output as apt-get update
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
 * gimpy is saddened that nobody bought into his pitiful joke... :(
<Dr_Willis> gimpy:  run it in virtualbox and take a screen shot. ;P
<fusionxtc> LacobF:  what should i do next?
<``y7> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that i already had ubuntu on. i switched out the hdds. ubuntu installs to the new hdd just fine, but when it goes to boot up, i get an error: "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"... "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"... windows XP installs and boots up to this drive just fine. any ideas where i'm going wrong with ubuntu?
<nanotube> gimpy: "run sudo apt-get source usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<LacobF> fusionxtc: don't know, never dealt with that, what's your display manager? see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/70526-how-change-default-display-manager.html
<nanotube> gimpy: that will download the source for the theme, as a tar.gz file - inside you'll find the png images.
<gimpy> nanotube: yey! great... thanks!
<mazda01> LacobF, I am not sure what the convert thing is all about. i wish I could help
<Celroc> Hi all
<nanotube> gimpy: np :)
<nanotube> ``y7: hmm... that's a weird one. tried reinstalling ubuntu? made sure the cd integrity check passes before installing?
 * gimpy is excited that he will soon find inner peace, cheers everyone!
<fusionxtc> LacobF: i dont know, it shouldnt have changed all i did was upgrade to 9.04
<nanotube> gimpy: :)
<``y7> nanotube, yes. i've also tried debian and that fails as well. i'd guess it's an hdd issue, but it works fine with windows xp
<bullgard4> [Irssi] '/connect irc.gimp.org' obtains: "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.gimp.org port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address:192.168.178.10]" although ~/.irssi/config does not include the address 192.168.178.10. What is the reason?
<Celroc> I have a few GRUB questions for you guys
<bullgard4> !ask | Celroc
<ubottu> Celroc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LacobF> fusionxtc: I don't know what to do...
<lstarnes> bullgard4: what is the output of /set hostname?
<Celroc> Oh. Ok. Thank you for letting me know
<LacobF> mazda01: that's okay, I'll just let it finish and see what it says when it's done
<fusionxtc> LacobF: using the link you gave me, i switched to GDM and it worked thank you!
<Celroc> I installed Windows, and it overwritten the GRUB bootloader... how do I get it back? (My linux partition is /dev/sda2)
<bullgard4> lstarnes: The output is: "[server];  hostname = "
<lstarnes> bullgard4: do you get the same error message with any other servers?
<Celroc> Uh, also, I'm running as a LiveCD right now :-)
<fusionxtc> LacobF: what should i do now that i have my display back, things are kinda funky
<nanotube> ``y7: hm, in that case, no idea...
<LacobF> fusionxtc: oh goodie :P
<RxDx> what program is better to virtualization? VMWare or VirtualBox?
<nanotube> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nanotube> !mbr | Celroc
<ubottu> Celroc: please see above
<Celroc> Thanks
<LacobF> fusionxtc: go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<mazda01> inside System, Prefs, Removable Drives and Media, the media tab is missing in jaunty. anyone please help
<nanotube> Celroc: np :)
<stealth-> I want to apply a patch to wine, but I need the source code. Can I just download the sourcecode, apply the patch, and make install or is there a easier way?
<fusionxtc> LacobF: ok i did that
<nanotube> RxDx: well... i like virtualbox, fwiw... :)
<fusionxtc> LacobF: then im guessing to activite what ever is recomended
<stealth-> RxDx: its really a matter of opinion, I for one perfer virtualbox
<LacobF> fusionxtc: yep
<klown> is there a way to redirect my sound output when I plug in a usb headset?
<fusionxtc> LacobF: then do i restart??
<nanotube> RxDx: so... two votes for vbox so far. :)
<LacobF> fusionxtc: yeah it should say to
<RxDx> hehe.. thanks :)
<nanotube> RxDx: if you don't need usb passthrough, can install vbox straight out of the repos, package "virtualbox-ose"
<RxDx> thanks.. i need to reboot :)
<stealth-> RxDx: its really a matter of opinion, I for one perfer virtualbox
<LacobF> mazda01: what are you trying to do?
<SuspectZero> anyone know of an app that can auto tag mp3 files for me witht he correct song name and artist?
<stealth-> opps
<stealth-> I want to apply a patch to wine, but I need the source code. Can I just download the sourcecode, apply the patch, and make install or is there a easier way?
<josephdyland> Any one know how to fix resolution at 1920x1080 with newest nvidia driver, the top tool bar doesnt fit screen properly. Ive tried 9.04 and 8.10
<lstarnes> stealth-: applying the patch to the sources manually then compiling the sources is pretty much the only way
<[R]> stealth-: you can make someone else do it
<nanotube> stealth-: gotta grab the source and apply the patch.
<bullgard4> lstarnes: '/connect irc.gnome.org' obtains: "[gnome] -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.gnome.org; [gnome] -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.gnome.org [130.239.18.157] port 6667; [gnome] -!- Irssi: Connection to irc.gnome.org established; [gnome] !irc.gnome.org *** Looking up your hostname...; [gnome] !irc.gnome.org *** Checking Ident; [gnome] !irc.gnome.org *** Found your hostname;  [gnome] !irc.gnome.org *** No Ident response;  [gnome] -!- Welcome to 
<stealth-> ugh, k. thanks
<nanotube> stealth-: grabbing source is easy: sudo apt-get source wine
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it looks like that connection worked
<stealth-> nanotube: oh, cool. I didn't know it worked like that. Can I use "make install" to properly install it over my current wine?
<nanotube> stealth-: and instead of make install, try "checkinstall". that will make a .deb package for you which you can install, so everything is still integrated with the package manager.
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Yes. --  But this does not answer the question which I put at the outset.
<mazda01> LacobF, i set brasero to open a audio project everytime I insert a blank cd-r and now I don't want that to happen anymore because brasero doesn't even work! I want rythmbox to open when I insert a blank cd but I can't find where to change the settings anymore in jaunty.
<klown> josephdyland: with my nvidia drivers, and my "monitor"(my tv), i had to set the resolution for it to work correctly.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I was trying to determine whether that server was the only one with the error
<stealth-> nanotube: okay, ill do that
<stealth-> nanotube: thanks, that really cleared things up :)
<nanotube> stealth-: look at "checkinstall". make install will just overwrite a bunch of files, and apt-get/dpkg won't know about it.
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Yes.
<nanotube> stealth-: :)
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it's likely being caused by a host binding setting with that server
<Arzosoth> Hello, I have a graphics related question. I just put in a fresh install of jaunty- This machine has Intel 82845G (i845G/GL) integrated graphics but apparently is not using the driver (xorg.conf is completely blank). How do I get the intel drivers to work?
<josephdyland> klown: Resolution is already set to 1920x1080, Is there any way to calibrate or something
<nanotube> stealth-: gotta install it first with "sudo apt-get install checkinstall", btw.
<anilg> I've multiple repositories in my sources.list.. how do I print the packages in one particular repository (say a launchpad ppa repo)?
<LacobF> mazda01: go System > Preferences > Preferred Applications and look in the second tab
<klown> josephdyland: excuse me..wrong wording, i had to change the dpi to get it to fit on the screen.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: check the section in the config file for irc.gimp.org and make sure there's nothing in the host setting
<LacobF> well wait
<stealth-> nanotube: k
<mazda01> LacobF, nope. that's already set to open rythmbox. I need to find the setting that tells brasero to open a audio project when I insert a blank cd
<klown> is there a way to redirect my sound output when I plug in a usb headset?
<anilg> anyone?
<jorgenpt> I've got a machine that's booted to the live cd, where sshd has been installed and I have a sudo-able account. Can I somehow install the ubuntu system via the CLI?
<Byste> I'm having trouble trying to install drivers from my Asus mobo, M4A78 Plus. Can someone help?
<SuspectZero> anyone know of an app that can auto tag mp3 files for me witht he correct song name and artist?
<Chapati> wow there are a lot of people in this chan
<klown> SuspectZero: if you find out, please let me know as well.  I've been looking for the same thing.
<[R]> Byste: "trouble" you say?
<jorgenpt> SuspectZero: Perhaps MusicBrainz Picard?
<SuspectZero> klown, well i was suggested 2 proggies for windows
<[R]> SuspectZero: i use musicbrainz picard
<Byste> yeah :\
<SuspectZero> jorgenpt, yea thts wht i was suggested but isnt that for windows?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I will check the irc.gimp.org section.
<jorgenpt> SuspectZero: No, it's multiplatform.
<Byste> I'm getting errors trying to install the LAN driver
<SuspectZero> 0o0oo0
<SuspectZero> awesome
<SuspectZero> i'll try that now then
<jorgenpt> Otherwise I wouldn't suggest it in here. ;-)
<SuspectZero> XD
<[R]> Byste: what kind of crappy ethernet card do you have that the kernel doesnt support it
<Byste> there's a folder on the Asus CD for linux drivers, supposedly compatible with 2.6.x kernals
<nanotube> SuspectZero: easytag, maybe?
<SuspectZero> i'll check it out nanotube
<Byste> it's integrated on the MoBo, I'll recheck what it is exactly
<Byste> But could you hear me out first? I think the trouble is elsewhere
<Byste> so I used the GUI to copy the folder from the CD to my Desktop
<Byste> so I could get out of read-only mode and all
<Byste> I opened up Terminal to follow instructions in the readme
<Byste> the driver was packed as tar, bz2
<LacobF> mazda01: in nautilus, go Edit > Preferences > Media
<Byste> I extracted that just fine
<SuspectZero> one more thing, is there a way to share folders in ubuntu. i have a folder on pc B which is on the same network as this pc and i would like to access one of its folders.
<Byste> and then it instructed me to do a make command
<Byste> make clean modules
<ActionParsnip> !samba | SuspectZero
<ubottu> SuspectZero: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SuspectZero> ty
<Byste> when I did that line, even with sudo, I got errors
<Byste> does it matter where I have the files?
<Byste> can I run it from Desktop directory, or do I need to move the files to usr or something?
<SuspectZero> wht if its not for windows ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Byste: as long as you hve full access to the location, no
<SuspectZero> both pcs are running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: you can use nfs or sshfs if you want
<nanotube> SuspectZero: in that case, try openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<nanotube> can use sftp to transfer files.
<pawan> hi
<Byste> so where do you reckon I'm getting these errors? Are the AM3 socket mobos not compatible?
<wilmar> hi
<nomad77> Byste:  you need to do a "make",then if no errors,"sudo make install"
<SuspectZero> ActionParsnip, yea i already have ssh set up so i can control the box remotely
<phpgunner> anyone know much about overclocking or a irc room for the subject?
<nomad77> Byste: then sudo modprobe foo.ko most likely
<SuspectZero> i just want to access it like i do with my windows shares
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: then you can use the same service to file share
<SuspectZero> phpgunner, if u dont get any help here u can try #hardware or #freenode
<LacobF> mazda01: does that work?
<mazda01> LacobF, nope. already checked there. they all still say, "Ask what to do"
<phpgunner> ty
<mazda01> LacobF, thanks for trying though. I have been in the gconf editor and everywhere. i can't seem to find the darn solution.
<SuspectZero> ActionParsnip, got it
<SuspectZero> thanks
<LacobF> mazda01: oh did you set it from inside brasero?
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<bullgard4> lstarnes: There are 4 relevant sections in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395789/ . Which one do you mean?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: the first one.  Try erasing the host line
<lstarnes> bullgard4: after doing that, /reload
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install nvidia drivers
<pawan> i have geforce fx 5200
<staticRails> I have problem with gconf
<staticRails> can anybody help?
<[R]> staticRails: "problem" you say?
<Dr_Willis> the system-->admin-->hardware drivers tool - is normally used to inztall the nvidia drivers
<staticRails> when i login
<mazda01> LacobF, well, brasero used to come up and ask me what I wanted to do with the blank audio cd. I checked a box that said to open a audio project in brasero and I checked a box that said to never ask me again.  Now I want to change that. I can't find it!
<jbu> hi all, when I do ctrl+alt+{1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6} it takes me to different CLIs, what is that?
<staticRails> the login screen shows up again.
<staticRails> and it occurs over and over.
<Nick_Meister> hey guys how do i disable the annoying beep?
<staticRails> when I login in to safe mode terminal
<[R]> jbu: what do you mena 'what'
<jbu> [R], I mean what is the significance
<Lartza_> My FTP is extremely slow
<[R]> jbu: significance?
<Nick_Meister> like every time i want to shut down my computer it beeps, or if i backspace a bit too far it also beeps
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  in teh nautilus file manager -> Edit -> perferances -> media tab.
<jbu> [R], how is it different from opening up a terminal
<Lartza_> I get something like 800kb-1,5Mb of transfer speed between my ubuntu and windows on LAN
<[R]> jbu: its not really
<Lartza_> Nick_Meister: Google it
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  several beeps can be turned off in different ways. - one way is the command 'xset b 0 0 0' (sets beeps volume to zero)
<[R]> jbu: excpet you can login as a differnet user
<LacobF> mazda01: Perhaps check if there's anything to do with brasero in Services lol
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  also you could blacklist the pcspkr module - that shoul kill most beeps  (but not system sounds)
<Lartza_> Nick_Meister: YOu need to blacklist some stuff
<LacobF> Nick_Meister disconnect the wire to the system beep if it's a desktop
<Lartza_> Nick_Meister: Dr_Willis's stuff :)
<Nick_Meister> unfortunately its a laptop
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, that's not it. how many time do I have to tell people this. the setting does not control what is occuring I have already checked that. thanks for trying though.
<Nick_Meister> ::(
<mazda01> LacobF, that's a thought. brb
<Nick_Meister> im gonna try to beep thing
<Nick_Meister> i mean the xset
<Nick_Meister> ok it appears like it worked thanks
<Lartza_> rmmod pcspkr
<Nick_Meister> do i need to do that every time i log on then?
<Nick_Meister> the xset thing
<Lartza_> blacklist it
<mazda01> LacobF, nope.
<Lartza_> Yes you need to do that on every boot
<Nick_Meister> :(
<Lartza_> BUt dr_willises is a roundaway solution
<Lartza_> Remove the pcspkr module
<Nick_Meister> ill just setup to run that command on startup
<Lartza_> rmmod pcspkr
<Lartza_> No
<Lartza_> do that and then blacklist it
<staticRails> I have Jaunty installed. After logging in, the login screen shows up again. When I login in failsafe terminal the followin I encounter some error which is related to gConf.
<Dr_Willis> pcspkr module controlls the old fashioned 'beeps' that used to be made by the speakers on the motherboard. (rember those days?) :)
<staticRails> I have Jaunty installed. After logging in, the login screen shows up again. When I login in failsafe terminal I encounter some error which is related to gConf.  any idea...
<Nick_Meister> Lartza_, how exactly do i blacklist? cause i ran that command
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: Thos beeps he is turning off
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  try making a new user see if it works for them also?
<Dr_Willis> blacklist is controlled by some file in /etc/ i forget what one
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Lartza_> Nick_Meister: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklis
<Lartza_> *blacklist
<Nick_Meister> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. to load in specific order.. someone was asking about that yesterday
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: What does the xset do?
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: how I can make a new user without logging in?
<Lartza_> staticRails: Yoy can't :)
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  the console is our friend. :)
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  alt-ctrl-f1, login,  sudo adduser billgates
<Neroon> Good Morning
<rhin0> Morning
<Neroon> Anyone here got a clue about fglrx driver?
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: thanks. I am trying it now..
<logankoester> What program cam i use to tweak the contrast/hue/etc on my webcam (for skype)?
<rhin0> @ Neroon what distro are you running?
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  if it works with the new user.. but not the old. its some config issue with the non-working user..
<fwaokda> Can someone help me try and repair my display settings? I have a Radeon 4850 card and have dual monitors setup.  I recently used "Computer Janitor" and it screwed everything up, i think. So I uninstalled (purged) all the ati packages I could think of and then reinstalled from scratch.  I've now managed to get the displays back up with one extended display BUT I can't get the full resolution of the main monitor only the resolution sett
<fwaokda> ing prior to it.
<Lartza_> So why is my ftp only around 1,5Mb(slower usually)
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I deleted 'host = "MD97600" in ~/.irssi/config. I did /reload. I errorneously issued the command '/connect irc.gnome.org'. Irrsi connected me to irc.gnome.org and gave me the nickname bullgard5. I do not know how to undo this command. --  I issued the command '/connect irc.gimp.net'. It connected me to irc.gimp.net. Voila!  But it gave me the nickname bullgard6.
<rhin0> did you try installing or running the ati settings under root?
<Lartza_> Now it's 1,3Mb
<Lartza_> Computers on a meter or so LAN cable, proftpd Ubuntu to Filezilla Windows
<lstarnes> bullgard4: you can disconnect from a server using /disconnect irc.gnome.org and change your nick using /nick bullgard4
<fwaokda> rhin0, yes I still get an error for some reason when I try and open the superuser aticonfig from the menu (but before I never changed my settings from there only from sys>prefs>display)
<Neroon> @rhin0 me?
<hilary> why would X fail on one account on my machine
<hilary> I get mode not found when trying to login
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: The problem doesn't solved... same issue for the new user.
<hilary> but other accounts work fine
<Lartza_> hilary: You messed things up on your homefolder config files?
<hilary> which config file
<Lartza_> What is the last thing you did with the now non-working account
<hilary> and I don't recall editing any of them recently
<Lartza_> Ok, what DID you do?
<el_rey_link> Hola gente, que tal os va?
<staticRails> I have Jaunty installed. After logging in, the login screen shows up again. When I login in failsafe terminal I encounter some error which is related to gConf.  any idea...
<rhin0> fwaokda, I have an nvidia card, but if it is the same, ati-settings manager as root, and overwrite the xconfg file after you change, and then log off and log on again for x to reset (or reset x on your own)
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: The problem doesn't solved... same issue for the new user.
<wizzo_> How late does this server run? 7 Days a week?
<hilary> I used the resolution gui to look at what resolutions were available, as I was only getting 800x600 on a thin client attached to the server
<rhin0> @wizzo it actually closes in 10 minutes
<hilary> I didn't change anything though
<staticRails> I have Jaunty installed. After logging in, the login screen shows up again. When I login in failsafe terminal I encounter some error which is related to gConf.  any idea...
<Lartza_> hilary: Hmm... I don't have much of idea
<nomad77> !es | el_rey_li
<ubottu> el_rey_li: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lartza_> nomad77: He already left.........
<nomad77> sorry
<wizzo_> rhin0: Is their other servers that run 24 hrs, 7 days a week?
<staticRails> how one can reinstall the gconf from the command line without newtork connection?
<Lartza_> staticRails: Download the package with some other computer and usb it
<rhin0> @wizzo: I was kidding, I would assume this runs as long as the interwebs are connected together
<staticRails> Lartza_: I have live cd
<staticRails> how can I use it?
<wizzo_> rhin0: I couldn't get online with it last night and I am just new within the last 2 weeks on here
<Lartza_> staticRails: TO get the package from there? That is possible
<staticRails> Lartza_: how?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: '/nick bullgard4; [GIMPnet] -!- Nick bullgard4 is already in use'
<Lartza_> staticRails: I am not sure how to setup it as package source, but you can browse the cd for the package
<Lartza_> I could do it on gui
<Lartza_> BUt just find the package from the cd
<nikolam> Hi, My Hardy is updating kernel and it asks me what to do about menu.lst.
<Bolice> please...how do I install flash cs3 in wine????
<rhin0> wizzo: no ideas then, I just got on, maybe they were doing maintainence
<Lartza_> Bolice: Normally
<wizzo_> rhin0: Probably
<Interphase> nikolam, have you edited menu.lst yourself ever?
<nikolam> What option should I choose to preserve another ubuntu instalaltion that also boots from menu.lst?
<Lartza_> Bolice: Like any windows program, you run the setup with wine
<Myx0x3> is there an way in ubuntu to remove hangover?
<rhin0> @Bolice: have you thought about installing Virtual Box and installing windows to run that, hell of a lot better than wine
<phoenixz> Im using cp to copy a file from A to B but every time the file gets to B, its like 20KB shorter, nomatter what I try.. there is NO error, no disk full, nothing.. Isnt CP supposed to copy the file completely?? whats up here?
<nikolam> Interphase, every time I update kernel, since 6.10 Interphase ...
<Lartza_> rhin0: Or not, you need more powerful computer for that
<nikolam> Because kernel update messe menu.lst every time.
<Myx0x3> nwm found! suso apt-get remove hangover
<Interphase> niko, what I did with that was save my old menu.lst, then copy/paste what I had edited into the new one
<Bolice> <Lartza_>,i got an err.err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"ProcessPropertyFile.E35C3ECB_5FDA_49E1_AB1F_D472B7CB9017" returned 1603
<Lartza_> The setup gives that?
<Slart> phoenixz: check the md5sums of the two files.. perhaps it's just a file system thing
<nikolam> Interphase, I didi it 2, for 2 years And I am finally sick of it.
<Lartza_> Are you sure your setup is not corrupted, if it's not it might need some settings changes or might not work at all.
<shaullx> is there any good ftp gui client?
<Interphase> lol, nikolam, it takes like 3 minutes
<Slart> !ftp
<nikolam> I want kernel update that does not mess up other linux/ubuntu installations on machine.
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Bolice> <rhin0>,thanks, but i didn't like vbox, I don't think it's quickly enough
<nikolam> Interphase, Try it on 7 servers
<rhin0> @Bolice, Lartza: depends on the specs of the computer, I run 2 gigs of ram and an old dual core and can run cs3 photoshop in virtual box on virtual xp
<shaullx> nautilus is ftp client? :O
<Interphase> nikolam, that does sound like it sucks
<Interphase> then I don't know
<nikolam> Question is just what option to choose
<Lartza_> But I have a semi-new singlecore with 2 gigs
<nikolam> I have backup, Interphase  :)
<lstarnes> bullgard4: that's most likely being caused by having another connection open on that network
<Lartza_> Bolice: Flash CS3 Should work, badly
<staticRails> how one can reinstall the gconf from the command line without newtork connection?
<Lartza_> Bolice: Installer was not tested, but properties and parameters panels are empty and other problems
<staticRails> how one can reinstall the gconf from the command line without newtork connection, but using the live cd?
<Lartza_> Bolice: But F4 fixes the hidden panels
<Lartza_> DOn't know why your installer fails, others say it is fine
<Lartza_> Are you using what version of wine?
<Lartza_> 1.0.1 ir 1.1.25?
<Lartza_> *or
<bullgard4> lstarnes:  '/disconnect irc.gnome.org; !- Irssi: Not connected to server'
<fwaokda> is it possible to force a resolution to a monitor in the xorg.conf? The monitor supports a resolution but after every restart it reverts to a smaller resolution... ???
<logankoester> can anyone tell me how to re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Bolice> but <Lartza_>, Installer doesn't run
<lstarnes> !dontzap | logankoester
<ubottu> logankoester: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<logankoester> thanks
<Slart> fwaokda: check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it's not using the higher resolutions
<Lartza_> Bolice: What wine version do you have?
<logankoester> is that decision likely to be reversed in the future?
<logankoester> it's ridiculous
<Bolice> <Lartza_>,1.1.25
<fwaokda> Slart, I don't know what to look for in this file :(
<nomad77> logankoester: iirc /etc/sysctl.conf
<Lartza_> Bolice: I can't really help much it sohuld work somehow
<Slart> fwaokda: have you opened it? look for lines starting with (EE) or (WW).. those mean Error and Warning respectively
<staticRails> how one can reinstall the gconf from the command line without newtork connection, but using the live cd?
<Slart> fwaokda: you can pastebin it and we can all have a look
<nomad77> logankoester: kernel.sysrq = 1
<fwaokda> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m33160f4f   --  thanks
<logankoester> nomad77: i mean as a default
<Bolice> <Lartza_>,thnks whatever
<logankoester> no distro using X should disable ctrl+alt+backspace
<lstarnes> logankoester: I think you should blame the developers of Xorg for that
<logankoester> that decision should be left to the X implementation
<nomad77> oh sorry 3am here that was ctrl+alt+delete=reboot duh on me
<staticRails> how one can reinstall the gconf from the command line without newtork connection, but using the live cd?
<fwaokda> Slart, I can post the xorg.conf file if needed also...
<Slart> fwaokda: sure
<fwaokda> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m472bdfe9
<Slart> fwaokda: what resolution do you want to use? what does it use when you reboot?
<wizzo_> Hi, on my Ubuntu, I want to start all over: Uninstall it and reinstall it again. How do I go about doing this when It is on a partition of its own. My problem is, I don't have enough space to add some things on here
<nomad77> logankoester: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html#more-1421
<bullgard4> lstarnes: '/help' lists 122 keywords. '/help <keyword>' prints the syntax of the <keyword> command but not the semantics (and in some cases a rudimentary semantics). Where can I find the semantics of the Irssi <keyword> commands?
<fwaokda> Slart, it keeps reverting to 1680x1050 (which is what the second monitor uses) but It is able and has used before the resolution 1920x1080
<Slart> fwaokda: that was the entire log file?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: in many cases you can guess by the name
<gabkdlly> wizzo_: you might try booting into a live CD and resizing the partitions, after you have done a backup of course
<fwaokda> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m708c0e57
<wizzo_> gabkdlly: How you do that?
<fwaokda> Slart, it said it has changed so there is the updated one after i reloaded it
<gabkdlly> wizzo_: look for "Partition Editor" under System
<fwaokda> Slart, I guess I could also change the settings and let it mess up and then repost the log after it messes up, if you want?
<Nameless_au> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<wizzo_> gabkdlly: I don't see that under System
<lucasmac> ciao
<Slart> fwaokda: this might be an ATI problem... you can see in the log file that it does detect that one monitor can do 1920x1080 and the other one 1400x1050 .. but then the log file ends before you can see anything about why it selects the video mode it does
<inktri> my ubuntu is sexy
<lucasmac> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gabkdlly> wizzo_: I think it will be there once you boot into the live CD, it might be called gparted
<bullgard4> lstarnes: My intelligence is insufficient to guess the semantics of commands like NETWORK, CHANNEL, SERVER although I am the holder of 6 patents for my company (an international concern) issued to major countries of the world. So I need it written down somewhere in order to read it and understand it. Where is it to be found?
<fwaokda> Slart, I just did something else let me see if it gave us more info
<lstarnes> bullgard4: in some cases it isn't written down
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I see.
<wizzo_> Oh, close this and put the Original Ubuntu disk in and reboot and find it in there then?
<staticRails> how one can reinstall the gconf from the command line without newtork connection, but using the live cd?
<fwaokda> Slart, nope no new info
<staticRails> how one can reinstall the a package from the command line without newtork connection, but using the live cd?
<fwaokda> Slart, just had a thought though... I'm gonna try something and relog to see if it works
<staticRails> how one can reinstall a package from the command line without newtork connection, but using the live cd?
<gabkdlly> wizzo_: yes
<wizzo_> gabkdlly: ok
<zydas> Hi all
<zydas> where is turkish help room?
<nomad77> bullgard4: irssi.org?
<nomad77> !tr |zydas
<ubottu> zydas: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<zydas> thanks, but please turkish ubuntu channel link?
<staticRails> #ubuntu-ir
<lstarnes> zydas: #ubuntu-tr
<zydas> lstarnes, Thank you verry much
<zydas> .
<lstarnes> zydas: or, if you need an actual URL, irc://irc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-tr
<bullgard4> nomad77: Your message is too short to be comprehensible.
<fwaokda> Slart, well now I have the proper resolution on one monitor but the second monitor isn't receiving a signal anymore... know of a way to fix that?
<nomad77> bullgard4: documentation at http://irssi.org/
<Neroon> @staticrails is your cdrom in your repository list?
<bullgard4> nomad77: I had done much snooping in http://irssi.org/ and could not find the semantics of the 122 commands. Tell me, for example, where is the semantics of the /SERVER command to be found precisely.
<fwaokda> Slart, ok I have the proper 1920x1080 on the primary monitor, but the highest I can get to work on the secondary monitor is 1400x1050 it seems... no the highest which is 1680x1050
<fwaokda> Slart, this gets stranger and stranger... now I tried to revert back to the 1680x1050 and now it works...
<der_On> hello. I've just dragged a folder in nautilus to the space where all mounted devices are listed and now it disappeard! Is there any chance that this folder still exists somewhere?
<fwaokda> Slart, I'm gonna try logging off and back on and seeing if it sticks
<nomad77> i'd use /help server if you need more,then i don't know
<Joe_> umm... I made a mistake when I edited visudo, now I can't sudo anything (to include getting back in there to fix the mistake)... what can I do?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I would suggest asking the developers to make more concise documentation, including full definitons of all semantics
<ActionParsnip1> Joe_: boot to recovery root console and change it
<lstarnes> bullgard4: however, for the average user, the current documentation is usually sufficient
<Joe_> actionparsnip1 arg, was hoping something other than that... oh well, thanks
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Is a Launchpad bug report the proper way to ask developers for a more concise Irssi documentation?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: irssi's official website, http://irssi.org/, has the appropriate contact details somewhere
<lstarnes> bullgard4: alternatively, you yourself could make more concise documentation
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I noted times and again heated debates in the IRC channel #irssi about this issue.
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I could do only guesswork as I do not know what the developer intended when he wrote the code.
<Brett1> would someone help me enabling korean input on my computer, i have taken the steps i think should enable it, but i'm having problems
<ActionParsnip1> !keyboard | Brett1
<ubottu> Brett1: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<lstarnes> bullgard4: what was their response about the issue?
<deniz> will the ati hd4850 video card work in ubuntu 8.04?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: They usually referred to some HOWTOs.
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | deniz
<ubottu> deniz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<EdgEy> is it possible to change a partition's number without erasing it?
<EdgEy> i want to change my /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda1 it's the only partition on the drive
<ActionParsnip1> Guest75519: i'd say yes using the proprietary driver at www.ati.com
<staticRails> Neroon:  r u there???
<Slart> EdgEy: I think those are in the order they appear on the drive
<Neroon> @staticrails *nod*
<Slart> EdgEy: afaik that's one of the reasons they are using uuids now
<EdgEy> slart hm okay
<Brett1> anyone willing to help me set up korean input?
<ActionParsnip1> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<staticRails> Neroon: how one can reinstall a package from the command line without newtork connection, but using the bootable flash memory
<EdgEy> i rearranged some partitions on one of my drives, and windows is now refusing to boot, i think it's looking at the wrong partition to boot from
<ActionParsnip1> Brett1: may help
<der_On> hello. I've just dragged a folder in nautilus to the space where all mounted devices are listed and now it disappeard! Is there any chance that this folder still exists somewhere?
<neil> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue using virtual box to run ubuntu
<EdgEy> just going to mess about with the boot.ini and try different numbers i guess
<Slart> EdgEy: or.. wait.. you said it was the only partition on the drive? and still it's /dev/sda2 ?
<staticRails> Neroon: I wnat to reinstall gconf
<Neroon> @staticrails i though you wanted to use the live cd?
<EdgEy> Slart well i probably have to reboot then, there was a /dev/sda1 i've deleted
<Slart> EdgEy: ah... yes.. it might change when you reboot
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: so is the usb device the media you installed with?
<staticRails> Neroon: I can't login ActionParsnip1  ya
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: sorry.... yes
<Shazburg> der_On: The file is on whatever device you dropped it onto.
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: then if you enable it as a repo in /etc/apt/sources.lst then it will be used. the top line references the installation media
<der_On> Shazburg: and if i dropped it between two devices?
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1:
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: tkx
<Neroon> actionparsnip1 saves me typing ;-)
<Shazburg> der_On: It'll be on one of them. That behaviour is always a copy/move depending on the device.
<neil> I still cannot get the display to work correctly, I only get a maximum resolution of 800x600 with a ratio of 4:3. I have tried running the guest additions for linux like someone in here suggested yesterday but it still won't work
<neil> Anyone have any ideas?
<CorpX> anyone know how to tell putty to start a new logfile to log stuff?
<Neroon> @neil so the guest additions are installed?
<jeffwheeler> I seem to remember some way of manipulating Xorg settings without editing xorg.conf itself; are there some XML files that can set values without having to create a specific xorg.conf?
<neil> Yep.
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<der_On> Shazburg: what if i accidently dropped it onto trash and now if i want to open trash, it says: The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Neroon> @neil hm
<Shazburg> der_On: That would be a bad thing.
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: What should I write in this file?
<der_On> maybe recovery?
<Shazburg> der_On: What filesystem are you using?
<Bundestrojaner> how can i install an older version of nvidia-glx? the newest version in apt doesn't support geforce 4
<Neroon> @staticrails you shouldnt need to add anything. but the first line should be your install media
<ActionParsnip1> CorpX: putty -log ~/newLogFileName
<der_On> Shazburg: the folder was on an ntfs file-system
<Neroon> @staticrails it might have an # in front of it
<Shazburg> der_On: This might suck then. Hold on a sec.
<DaveTarmac> Hi folks - having a bit of a dumb morning, how do I create a tar.gz file that includes all files in a dir, including hidden files?
<neil> I tried it yesterday and it allowed a a higher resolution but the aspect ratio wasn't correct to fit correctly on 15.5 inch wide screen correctly and when I reloaded unbuntu today it was back to normal with the maximum at 800x600
<Slart> Bundestrojaner: use the hardware drivers dialog thingy.. it has older versions as well
<der_On> Shazburg: ive already opened the terminal and found out there is a ntfsundelete command. I think i need to unmount the drive first, cause it says that the drive is in use.
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: the top line shold mention the install media, uncomment it and save the new fike. then have the device attatched and run: sudo apt-get update
<DaveTarmac> I tried "tar -czvf nameoffile.tar.gz ."
<CorpX> ActionParsnip1, i want to start a new log file in the middle of a session
<ActionParsnip1> CorpX: man putty      is goooood :)
<billy> wow i like record my desktop :D
<spikemcc> hi ?
<ActionParsnip1> CorpX: not sure then dude
<spikemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<der_On> Shazburg: i found it! it was on the same drive under .Trash-0/files
<billy> i recorded 4 mins with music and it was only 15mb
<Shazburg> der_On: Congratulations.
<DaveTarmac> but when I did that, it seemed to copy EVERY file and folder within the folder and prefix them with ._
<der_On> Shazburg: it was my damn project folder!!! My heart nearly stopped
<der_On> Shazburg: thank you anyway.
<ActionParsnip1> der_On: couldve restored from backup if anything went wrong
<Shazburg> der_On: I'll take a problem like this over a real one any day. For the future, take a look at TimeVault: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/150600
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218658/ can you check theses errors I need numby package I think
<haanuj> my 3D effects are not permanent plzz tell me what to do
<Revo> anyone know how to remove all proxy settings that where set in gnome prefs from ubuntu from SSH command line only?
<Flannel> spikemcc: try sudo apt-get install python-numpy
<ActionParsnip1> Revo: if you run:   echo $http_proxy
<neil> I'm sorry to go on about this but has anyone got any ideas on why the resolution isn't working. It's just that I am looking to move to a linux OS permanently but I want to try using it on my windows system first and I really can't use it properly if I only have a small window sized display
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: tar cfv test.tar test/
<ActionParsnip1> Revo: does it show
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Will grab everything in the directory, including hidden files.
<dsotr> hey guys, once I found a website about command line - programs, does anybody know it, I can't remember the website address...
<ActionParsnip1> neil: what is the output of:   lspci | grep -i vga
<fwaokda> how can i find all the ATi packages I have installed so I can remove them all?
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: will it include JUST the contents on the directory, or the directory itself?
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda: dpkg -l | grep -i ati | less
<jigp> hello bitlbee users..how to visible in a particular person using yahoo...
<haanuj> hey HELP me plzzz
<Flannel> dsotr: There's lots of websites about command line programs.  Anything in particular you can remember about it? what was it for? etc?
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda: will help
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: The directory itself, and it's contents.
<fwaokda> thanks
<Neroon> @neil sorry, but i don't know about ubuntu in a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | haanuj
<ubottu> haanuj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dsotr> Flannel: I think there was "cli" in the name :)
<neil> @ActionParsnip1sorry totally new to learning PCs in depth and don't exactly understand the latter part of your question
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip1, is there a way i can write that to a file so i can see all of it at once?
<neil> @Neroon Thank you anyway
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: is there a way to get it to do jsut the contents, only I'm moving the files to a web server and I'd rather not extract them and then copy them all to the root dir
<haanuj> i have a problem with 3D effects. that's not permanent
<Flannel> fwaokda: instead of | less, do > file
<dsotr> Flannel: can you point me to one of them anyways? they may have a link to the one I'm looking for
<Flannel> fwaokda: so, dpkg -l | grep -i ati > file.txt
<Flannel> dsotr: What are you looking to learn on this website?
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda: sure, instead of ' | less' change it to ' > ~/output.txt'
<dsotr> Flannel: a nice command-line music player, like xmms
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda: dpkg -l | grep ati > ~/stuff.txt
<ActionParsnip1> neil: its a command line command, run i in terminal
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip1, Flannel, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda: 'ati' is fairly common in the english language
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda: if you want, you can grep it again to reduce results
<haanuj> plzzz HELP me
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip1, well i purged quite a few packages(?) already that were ati packages but I still see menu shortcuts and stuff so im wondering if i got everything
<Slart> !details | haanuj
<ubottu> haanuj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip1, this is the only thing I see possibly related to ATi, ii  fglrx-modaliases                           2:8.620-0ubuntu1                               Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip1, think it is safe to remove that?
<ActionParsnip1> not sure, i dont buy ati cards so i'm not the guy to ask
<neil> @ActionParsnip1 It says: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip1, ok thanks
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip1, think im gonna leave it and do my reinstall of the drivers now
<haanuj> every time i do compiz then 3D effects come but after restarting it's gone       plzzz tell me what to do
<ActionParsnip1> neil: ok, so its a virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> neil: have youinstalled the guest additions?
<neil> yep, its sun virtual box and yes i have run the additions
<haanuj>  every time i do compiz then 3D effects come but after restarting it's gone       plzzz tell me what to do
<Slart> !repeat | haanuj
<ubottu> haanuj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<haanuj>  every time i do compiz then 3D effects come but after restarting it's gone       plzzz tell me what to do
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Still here?
<ActionParsnip1> neil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: yeah mate
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Okay, I think I got you covered.
<ActionParsnip1> neil: edit your xorg.conf and make the display sections similar
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: tar cvf test.tar `ls -A1`
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Those are backticks.
<billy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt5iFG-uhHc
<ActionParsnip1> neil: actually i'd just use the whole thing
<anaxa> #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> neil: your keyboard may be different (that example uses US layout, you can omit that line)
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: So that 'ls' will create a file list and tar will add them to the archive, recursively, with hidden files.
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: ok, I'll give that a go, cheers
<smilenet> #jakarta
<ActionParsnip1> neil: you will need    gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to edit ti
<Neroon> @haanuj can you deliver some more info, what and when works with your compiz?
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Cheers.
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: if I wanted to .gz that, I would add the 'z' flag, yeah?
<haanuj> Neroon : it's 3D effect problem.. whenever  i restart then 3D effects are gone....
<smilenet> yeye
<Neroon> @haanuh so, you want to have compiz enabled every time you start X?
<Neroon> @haanuj so, you want to have compiz enabled every time you start X?
<haanuj> Neroon: after doing "compiz" it's back.. everytime i do the same process
<rd1089> hi, is it possible to set environment variables at startup/system boot?
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: tar zcvf test.tar.gz `ls -A1`
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: did that, it started to zip the folder, then folders around it
<neil> @Action Parsnip1 Still no luck, but to be honest I'm really not sure if I have did it correctly
<ActionParsnip1> rd1089: you can add them to ~/.bashrc
<neil> I am totally new to anything linux and these are the kind of things I hope to be learning
<ActionParsnip1> neil: if you tab complete my name its easier, and it will highlight your text
<ActionParsnip1> neil: you will learn
<ActionParsnip1> neil: you need to get that text file as it is in the link i gave, then reboot. As long as you have the guest additions installed correctly then it will be fine
<ActionParsnip1> neil: you needed to execute the .run file on the guest additions CD for your architecture
<zaphod_home> hi, i've a problem with my whole system... it's a quad-core. when i'm doing heavy hdd load (copy GBs from sda1 to sdb1) systemload is going to 3.8 and i cant use the system any more. is there possibilty to speed this up?
<fwaokda> I just activateded the Restricted Drivers Ubuntu listed and my machine is running "sluggish" like its skipping. I tried to go to display settings and check the settings but all that comes up is the display settings window with a horizontal gereen bar inside it. Anyone know anything I can try???
<staticRails> when I login the system takes me back to the login screen again and I receive the following error when i login in failafe terminal: : "An error occured while loading or saving config info for evolution-alarm-notify..."
<staticRails> is there any idea?
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Not sure why. Here's how I tested it: http://pastie.org/546527
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: does it do it for all users?
<Slart> zaphod_home: there's ionice
<neil> ActionParsnip1: I did the run for the additions and I have got the text file and I'm just gonna reboot see if that sorts it. Thank you and I will be back to et you know if I am up and running or not
<staticRails> yes
<Slart> zaphod_home: but I think it has to be run for each copy command
<anaxa> Greetings
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: yes. I created a new user using command line. the result is same.
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: nice one
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: if you log into command line then run: startx   is it ok?
<rd1089> ActionParsnip1, i was looking for something that does not require the user to login
<anaxa> After long search and digging i end up here for help with pulsaudio (in kde4). i keep having problems to disable the annoying POKE sound of some applications.
<ActionParsnip1> rd1089: you can enable autologin. not very secure but its available
<zaphod_home> hm, ionice doesn't change performance :-(
<zaphod_home> but thanks. didn no it
<rd1089> ActionParsnip1, no i don;t want to enable autologin
<Slart> zaphod_home: but it should make the computer usable while it is copying, if I understand that command correctly
<rd1089> ActionParsnip1, i just want to be able to set env variables at startup.. to enable a program written in c work properly
<corey_> Hi, I'm currently on a live cd and I have 9.04 installed on my disk. The issue is a new version of libglib2.0-0 was compiled which broke a symbol causing 90% of the applications to stop working (xserver being the important one). So I'm left at the terminal and I'm trying to revert to the old version of libglib2.0-0. Any helpful pointers?
<dsotr> rd1089: you can put the line in /etc/rc.local so
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: "Fatal server error" server is already active for display 0"
<zaphod_home> yes... should ^^
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Did that help?
<ActionParsnip1> rd1089: you could add them to /etc/rc.local
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: still did the same thing - probably OS X's quirkyness
<DaveTarmac> thanks for the help anyway
<zaphod_home> ionice -c3 -p10998 w/ 10998 is the PID of cp
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: try: sudo killall gdm    first
<corey_> How can I remove a package without uninstalling it's dependencies?
<DaveTarmac> I'm being lame now and trying to use CyberDuck's extract feature :(
<ActionParsnip1> corey_: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Oh! Yeah, OSX != Ubuntu. They have a different version of tar, so you'll get different behaviour.
<ActionParsnip1> corey_: the deps will stay
<neil> ActionParsnip1: Nope, still no joy. To be honest, I'm feeling a bit crap because I feel like I'm bugging people, I feel like I should know the basics before I start asking for help but I can't start learning the basic until I can actually use my full screen.
<ActionParsnip1> corey_: to remove the deps run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Slart> corey_: apt-get remove/purge won't uninstall the dependencies
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: yeah, I figured that much - thought I'd take a gamble though, how different can a tar command be?
<mjkl> Hi.  I have a dual XP setup (Home 32bit & Pro 64bit).  I also want to install 9.04.  However, it only seems to recognise one XP install and want to put 9.04 after this, not at the end of the disk as required.  Any ideas?!
<DaveTarmac> that little exercise showed me!
<ActionParsnip1> neil: its all learning dude, dont sweat it
<Veratyr9> is there a program similar to netstumbler for linux?  i'm in an apartment that gets free wifi from the landlord, signal sucks and need to play around with the antenna watching the signal change in real time (rather than the overall average that the standard icon displays)
<ActionParsnip1> neil: maybe someone in #vbox can help
<neil> ActionParnsip1: thanks for understaning
<Neroon> @neil that's why people are here, to help and getting help
<corey_> Great. Could I chroot to a different disk and run the package manager on that?
<ActionParsnip1> neil: as you use the OS you will get better at it
<ActionParsnip1> neil: just like i'm sure you are with microsoft products
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Quite a bit. BSD vs GNU and all that. But looking at the man files for OSX ls and tar, I don't see a reason why you'd be having that problem.
<neil> I'll give that a try. Thanks for at least for trying to solve my issue.
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: probably one of those days
<neil> thats part of the reason i thought id give linux a try i was getting bored of windows
<corey_> Is it possible to modify packages on disk when I'm running from livecd?
<jamiewan> neil: stay with it im new too and will never go back
<neil> Anyway, thanks for the help. See ya.
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Well, you can fight it and find a way to bend the shell to your will, or you can accept the default and live with the parent directory being in the tarball.
<ActionParsnip1> corey_: you can install and uninstall packages like an installed system
<ActionParsnip1> corey_: your "disk" space is limited to how much ram you have
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: a lengthy error...  the last line is : "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: You could always extract it in /tmp, then move the files where you need them.
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: I'll just live with it
<corey_> ActionParsnip1: I am talking about a physical disk installed with ubuntu
<DaveTarmac> more than one way to skin a cat
<Slart> ActionParsnip1: I think he means "can I install stuff to the installed system on disk while using a live cd"
<corey_> ActionParsnip1: this ubuntu has a broken symbol, I want to replace the package while on the livecd
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: ok, whats the output of:  ls -l ~/.Xauthority     ?
<Slart> corey_: how many packages are you looking at reinstalling? just one?
<ActionParsnip1> corey_: you can chroot to the installed system
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: anothe line which i think may be useful: "failed to initialize GEM. Falling back to classic."
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Quite so. Best of luck to you.
<corey_> Slart: yes, one.
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: thanks again
<staticRails> the owner is root root
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: thats why
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: the owner is root root
<corey_> ActionParsnip1: and once chroot'd any dpkg command will effect that system?
<Slart> corey_: either use chroot.. or just download the package and install it in recovery mode
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: have you been running   sudo gedit  and/or   sudo nautilus   ?
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: when?
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: when you had a desktop boot
<corey_> Slart: actually, the package I want to overwrite with is from the livecd, where could I find the .deb?
<Slart> corey_: packages.ubuntu.com
<corey_> Slart: so the packages on the livecd is obfuscated?
<Slart> corey_: I'm not sure of the structure of a live cd.. it should be on it somewhere.. but I have no idea where
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: I think it has crashed during the last night (when I was asleep in front of display.... lol)
<fwaokda> my xorg is running at 100% after installing the restricted drivers... is there a way i can end the process in ubuntu until I can download a fix I've found?
<shaullx> is there a way to read my BIOS settings in linux?
<shaullx> output them to a txt file i dont know something
<ravindu> i;
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: if you run:   whoami    does it say root or your user name?
<staticRails> username
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: username
<shaullx> anyone? please
<shaullx> that important :(
<ravindu> Is that true Ubuntu jaunty does not support compiz fusion
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: ok then you have borked your ownerships. most likely by launching gui apps with sudo instead of gksudo
<Shazburg> fwaokda: CTRL+ALT+F1 will drop you to another terminal and you can login, then drop to runlevel 3 from there.
<Shazburg> shaullx: Nope.
<DaveTarmac> Shazburg: don't know if you're interested, but it turns out that in an archive, OS X creates an __MACOSX directory with a mirror of the archive inside it, funnily enough with ._ prefixed to the filenames
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: if you run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER
<Slart> shaullx: I have no idea.. possibly you could get to the cmos somehow and download it.. but then you'd have to interpret it.. sounds hard and, honestly, kind of meaningless.. what are you trying to do?
<Shazburg> shaullx: That sort of thing is up to your motherboard manufacturer.
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: definitely you are right... I hadn't used gksudo in my life... :o
<fwaokda> Shazburg, I was with you until the runlevel3 part... is that a command I just type in?
<spikemcc> hi someone can help me make a shortcut to lauch a python script (fof game)
<Shazburg> DaveTarmac: Fancy old Apple and their directory litter.
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: sudo is for command line commands ONLY, like apt-get, cp, mv, ln etc
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: gksudo is for GUI apps, like gedit, nautilus etc
<Shazburg> fwaokda: You can. "sudo runlevel 3" should work.
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: ... thx. how can it be fixed?
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: if you use sudo for gui apps it doesnt set up the environment correctly and you get garbaged ownerships just like you are seeing
<fwaokda> Shazburg, says "unkown"
<OpenBluntSurgry> is there anyway to install ubuntu from live CD and keep my music I have now?
<fwaokda> Shazburg, unknown rather
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: the command I gave, to chown your files back to your user
<Shazburg> fwaokda: runlevel 3 means most of your daemons will run (if they're configured to do so), you'll have networking, and X won't start.
<Shazburg> fwaokda: One sec.
<fwaokda> Shazburg, seemed to do the trick though after alt f7'n back in thanks
<Slart> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<mjkl> Hi.  I have a dual XP setup (Home 32bit & Pro 64bit).  I want to install 9.04 after XP64 (40GB free) but partitioner want to resize XP and install in the middle somewhere :-/ is that normal?
<Slart> Shazburg: I think ubuntu only uses runlevel 2 and 5
<Slart> Shazburg: it's different from.. say Debian
<ActionParsnip1> mjkl: if thats where the unallocated space is then its fine
<ravindu> Is that true Ubuntu jaunty does not support compiz fusion??
<chartoin> Hi, I have an issue and the day has been really bad, can someone help me with ubuntu+windows MBR issue?
<Slart> !runlevels | Shazburg
<ubottu> Shazburg: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1:
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: new problem
<ravindu> compiz -fusion no glx found
<OpenBluntSurgry> chartoin whats the problem
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager then you will get compiz
<chartoin> thanks for replying OpenBluntSurgry.
<chartoin> Here is the problem
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: then you need to install video drivers
<chartoin> I had windows/ubuntu 7.10 dual boot
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1:  The last line of the lengthy error is: "xinint: connection to X server lost"
<Shazburg> Well how about that.
<ravindu> i installed compiz setting manager and compiz icon
<mjkl> ActionParsnip1: XP home & XP64 should be contiguous though?  With 40GB free after XP64.
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: if you dont have 3d accelleration, you can't run compiz
<chartoin> something happened to windows ntfs filesystem and it wouldnt boot, I put in the win xp installation disk but it wouldnt boot
<spikemcc> need help to complete frets on fire install by source with a mod
<ravindu> i install all nvvida drivers
<chartoin> after the press any key to continue...the screen went blank
<ravindu> compiz worked in intrepid not for jaunty now
<Shazburg> fwaokda: Did you see that about the runlevels in Ubuntu?
<OpenBluntSurgry> what bootloader
<ActionParsnip1> mjkl: if they are seperate boots it doesnt matter, the partitions for each individual boot should be contiguous
<joejc> is there a channel for people that want to put linux on there routers?
<spikemcc> ravindu try the drivers directly from nvidia
<chartoin> I searched for this (googled) and found out that its an MBR problem
<indus> who knows about tv tuner cards
<fwaokda> Shazburg, thanks! :)
<chartoin> the bootloader is GRUB
<Shazburg> fwaokda: So just ignore what I said about runlevels. Glad you're working better.
<ravindu> yes I tried drivers from nvidia also
<OpenBluntSurgry> joejc checkout dd-wrt.com
<spikemcc> dd-wrt joejc maybe
<indus> who knows about tv tuner cards
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: if you run:   gksudo nvidia-settings   does it show the driver version and not show any error messages?
<watino> Please someone: what's the package to install to get Hardware Driver Manager?
<chartoin> OpenBluntSurgry, the bootloader is GRUB
<fwaokda> Shazburg, yes thanks
<mjkl> ActionParsnip1: ok, thanks!
<spikemcc> but not all routers works ...
<indus> watino: its already installed, its called jockey-gtk
<ravindu> it shows no glx found with compiz -fusion command
<spikemcc> indus If you find help for that I need also
<jfj1> hola alguien escribe en espanol
<chartoin> OpenBluntSurgry, also I accedentally wiped my MBR using dd command and then got it back using the gpart command using knoppix live CD
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: does nvida-settings look ok?
<indus> spikemcc: what help you need
<ravindu> yes I'm sure
<ActionParsnip1> !es | jfj1
<ubottu> jfj1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chartoin> OpenBluntSurgry, this is what happened today
<jfj1> grasias
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: can you use a pastebin and give us the output of:   compiz --replace
<watino> Thank you Indus
<indus> watino: welcome
<spikemcc> for tv card I have to know how to make it work, mine as a driver included in the kernel
<chartoin> OpenBluntSurgry, I found that when I wiped the MBR, the windows setup worked...but it didn't before or after
<ravindu> not now I'm in office now any sugestions?
<CliffS> Morning. Odd problem, wonder if anyone's seen it. 9.04 with metacity & FGLRX works fine BUT, on login if I drag a window on the screen, the entire machine crashes. After a few minutes, I can drag as much as I like, this only happens just after logging in.
<indus> spikemcc: my tv card works with tvtime ,but myth tv wont tune as it doesnt have country specific frequency,tvtime is smart just tuned everything
<L33tHaxor666> Hey peoples what is good
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1:  the problem is not solved... when I changed the owner to my user. but when I try to login it takes me back to the login screen again...
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: ok, but you should be the owner of all files in your home folder
<L33tHaxor666> I was wondering if anyone knows anything about widesrceen formatting
<L33tHaxor666> i have spent the last 3 hours trying to figure this stuff out..
<chartoin> ActionParsnip1, can you help me?
<spikemcc> indus ok I will try when I got it back I lended it for a while to help a friend on vista 64 (outch the troll)
<indus> ActionParsnip1: now is that true?if you install something as root, its not the case
<chartoin> ActionParsnip1: can you help me?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: all installs are as root
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | chartoin
<ubottu> chartoin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<L33tHaxor666> damn u ubuntu
<indus> ActionParsnip1: third party installs do it sometims
<Revo> ActionParsnip1: sorry for the slow reply, echo $http_proxy does indeed return the proxy
<ravindu> I will try what is your suggestion to do further?
<chartoin> ActionParsnip1: windows setup goes blank ofter "press any key to continue" because of MBR issue
<ActionParsnip1> indus: then the file will not be in any other place other than home as users only have write access to their home folder in a standard install
<ActionParsnip1> chartoin: ask in ##windows then
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: Hell of a nick you have there. What isn't working?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i remember when i installed quake4,it gave root permissions to quake4 folder in home, i changed it back though
<L33tHaxor666>  well i dont have any widescreen resolution
<chartoin> ActionParsnip1: thank you.
<L33tHaxor666> and i cant seem to find the right cmds
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the home folder is made for user data, you probably ran the installer as root and then told it to install to your user area
<neil> ActionParnsip1: Just to let you know I now have a full screen ubuntu. Also, to give you a bit of a laugh. The reason for it not working cos some numpty didn't realise that the update manager hadn't been ran.
<L33tHaxor666> i have an i965
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: What resolution are you going for?
<L33tHaxor666> vaio fz240e
<L33tHaxor666> umm
<indus> ActionParsnip1: yep
<L33tHaxor666> that wide one
<L33tHaxor666> lol
<L33tHaxor666> 1240x800
<L33tHaxor666> that one is wide right
<Ramonster> I get this error when trying to ./configure on ubuntu: checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries
<L33tHaxor666> ?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: then the crated files will be owned by root as the app running was running as root. if you'd ran it as yourself the files would be owned b you
<L33tHaxor666> im newbie from windows
<indus> ActionParsnip1: ya i know,but i couldrun the game just fine
<L33tHaxor666> i ran all the updates
<ActionParsnip1> indus: maybe it was chmodded a+x ;)
<L33tHaxor666> have new spiffy splash screens and everything
<indus> ActionParsnip1:no it already had those permissions
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1:  I changed the owner of the home directory using -R option... the problem persists.
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: Please preface my name when you write back. Get's crowded in here. Okay, well you need to know what your monitor's max resolution is first.
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i had to change ownership of hidden quake folder to me as nvidia wont load drivers
<ActionParsnip1> indus: exactly, so although owned by root, every man and his dog has access
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg: let me look it up
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: Yesterday I tried to install my vga driver. it is onboard and my mainboard is intel
<indus> staticRails: well,i believe your driver is automatically installed ,why would you need to install it again?
<neil> Now that I'm up and running I was wondering if someone could recommend a good place to start learning about linux/ubuntu from scratch.
<longsleep> anyone knows how device mapper table entries are added on boot up (i ignore a certain device in udev but its still added to the table)
<indus> neil: use the forums ,its great
<L33tHaxor666> kk
<Shazburg> neil: http://gentoo.org
<staticRails> indus: Just to upgrade it or... I don't know...
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg: 15.4" WXGA LCD XBRITE ECO (Resolution: 1280 x 800 pixels
<indus> neil: also,google is great
<staticRails> indus: any idea about my problem?
<ActionParsnip1> neil: as is ask.com  msn.com  yahoo.com
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: Are you running non-free video drivers? ie NVidia or ATI?
<L33tHaxor666> umm
<indus> staticRails: could you tell me the problem again please
<L33tHaxor666> Shazburg: how would i tell
<Neroon> neil: or try ubuntuforums.org
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg: i have an i965, so i dont think so
<neil> Indus: Spot on. Thanks. Same to you Shazburg.  And ActionParsnip1  and Neroon. I'm now gonna try and learn the basics so i don't feel as much as a numpty. :)
<ravindu> Is there any people who work in ubuntu server edition to get xen and backup like solution on it?
<neil> Laters all
<L33tHaxor666> the screen looks good, so got black bars on the sides
<staticRails> indus: when I login ... the I am taken back to the login screen again ....
<L33tHaxor666> . just*
<indus> staticRails: hmm difficult to diagnose,can u paste the output of dmesg
<linuxboy> hi, I have a strange problem with the gnome panel. I set up everything in the position that I want, but after a few reboots it changes order. how do I fix this?
<staticRails> indus: I have both gnome and kde... it happens in both of them
<spikemcc> someone can help me to convert a folder that come from a source to put installed on usr like normal apps with a shortcut on the gnome menu ?
<staticRails> indus: what is dmesg?
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: Go to "System > Preferences > Display" What do you see?
<fwaokda_> I finally got my restricted drivers for my display to cooperate... only thing left is my main display in display properties doesn't show it's max resolution of 1920(?)x1080... anyone have any ideas on how i can fix this? I am using dual monitors btw and the second monitor has a resolution of 1680x1050 (which is what they are both currently set at) ???
<ActionParsnip1> staticRails: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<indus> staticRails: its aa bunch of messages the kernel spits out on loading the OS,what loaded what didnot errors etc
<spikemcc> the app work as a python script ...
<Neroon> staticRails: anything in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<L33tHaxor666> 1024x768 (4:3)
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg:
<L33tHaxor666> :p
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: you can use xorg.conf to specify weird resolutions
<L33tHaxor666> thats the highest
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: And it won't let you select the resolution you want, correct?
<fwaokda_> ActionParsnip1, is there a howto somewhere that will explain to me how to edit it?
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg: nope
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg: thats the highest
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: if you search round the web you can find example files
<L33tHaxor666> i looked online and found out about xorg
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: sec
<L33tHaxor666> but i dont know what to type
<fwaokda_> ActionParsnip1, ok ty
<pawan> hi
<L33tHaxor666> i know dos
<L33tHaxor666> lol
<pawan> vuze cant update
<staticRails> indus: the Xorg.0.log contains a very lengthy text
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: Open Terminal, and type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf". Copy the output and pastie it (http://pastie.org)
<L33tHaxor666> cd...
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f16fa7b2f
<L33tHaxor666> let me try that
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: i need to specify a lot in mine as I use an old CRT monitor
<fwaokda_> ActionParsnip1, ahh ok
<Ramonster> I get this error when trying to ./configure on ubuntu: checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries
<indus> staticRails: yeah iam like a driver who always opens the bonnet and looks under the hood,even though i dont know what iam looking for
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: so i have to specify refresh rates etc so I can get a full display
<ravindu> why it shows glx not found when $compiz -fusion
<indus> staticRails: but do paste both dmesg and xorg.log
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: as my monitor doesnt talk back to my video card when its asked
<pawan> update directory /usr/share/vuze isint writable
<b1n42y> hi all, cant run k3b in normal user but able to via su, throws cannot create directory errors via normal user,suggestions?
<ActionParsnip1> pawan: does it exist?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: crt's are not old :D I use a 17 inch one
<Boohbah> Ramonster: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<pawan> yes
<hermitmode> Hello
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its not a fancy flat screen though like all the cool kids have
<indus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ramonster> Boohbah, got that 1
<ActionParsnip1> indus: ;)
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i need a big lcd soon as they are as good as CRT's now
<fwaokda_> What do i do to fix an error about a public key after adding two lines into my software sources?
<L33tHaxor666> SHAZburg: thats not working
<pawan> i cant update vuze
<indus> ActionParsnip1: also,IPTV is on the horizon in india, and i got a tv tuner card installed,so thats great
<L33tHaxor666> Shazburg: did u type-o
<staticRails> indus: it is on another computer... that doesn't working and i can just work in command line. it is not coonected to the net. so I can't paste the messages.
<indus> staticRails: thats bad
<L33tHaxor666> cat /etc/X11/xorg.con
<indus> staticRails: which intel driver did you install
<ravindu> ActionParsnip1-why it shows glx not found when $compiz -fusion
<L33tHaxor666> config?
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" with an "f"
<staticRails> indus:during the system load... I just receive one fail.. which I think that is normal
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: can you put the output of the command on a pastebin so we can see it
<Neroon> L33tHaxor666: xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> ravindu: compiz --replace
<staticRails> indus:  that is for kvm module.
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<b1n42y> pawan: i think vuze requires write permissions on a certain directory, find out which one and change permissions
<ravindu> I'm not with my ubuntu machine now even I can not launch xbmc It asks for OpenGL support
<indus> ravindu: also in terminal  have you done .... glxinfo | grep render
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg cat: /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Flannel> L33tHaxor666: X11 not x11
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" with an "f"
<L33tHaxor666> cps matter
<indus> staticRails: i dont know what is kvm,btw which intel driver did you install? what onboard card is it?
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: Always.
<staticRails> indus: the command i ran is "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4f191a5a8844c542"
<indus> staticRails: huh ,are you using a PPA?
<ravindu> thanx indus , ActionParsnip1 I'll try and come back with more details.
<staticRails> indus: the mainboard is dg31pr
<L33tHaxor666> http://pastie.org/546552
<L33tHaxor666> wow pastie is cool
<ravindu> This Channel is great my second time.
<L33tHaxor666> shazburg: http://pastie.org/546552
<b1n42y> so how do i give k3b permissions for creating folders
<b1n42y> -s
<indus> staticRails: can i see dmesg output pelase
<indus> please
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: depends where they are to be made
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip1: home folder
<indus> staticRails: seems like a good mobo for linux
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: then if you run it as you then it can make folders, as you are the owner and the app is running as you
<leaf-sheep> I take it that cryptsetup (crypto_LUKS) does not work on KDE4? I plugged in the external HDD. It shows up. I toggle the HDD and it prompts me for password. I type in. Nothing. Repeat. Nothing. Repeat.
<L33tHaxor666> (>")>  UBUNTU  <("<)
<staticRails> indus: I haven't pastebinit installed and also am not able to install it now. coz I don't have any connection on the ubuntu pc...
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip1: well im logged in as myself non root run k3b and it fails at above task, i run it as root and its happy
<DVA5912> anyone know why google earth is so slow? It wasnt this slow in windows
<indus> !paste | staticRails
<ubottu> staticRails: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DVA5912> Its it the opengl thing?
<indus> staticRails: aah where is that pc now/?
<L33tHaxor666> they need something better then xorg i think
<indus> anyone knows anything about lirc with tvtime?
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: launch k3b from terminal, see what is output
<DVA5912> wow my cpu just went ape wall because of google earth
<indus> ActionParsnip1: b1n42y he probably installed from some where else
<staticRails> indus: i am using another pc now. the problematic pc is here to.. but not connected
<indus> DVA5912: Well, google earth freezes for me
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip1: already done that, thats why Im saying it fails creating folders in home
<yurikoles> how to use amd64 flash in azureus
<L33tHaxor666> the i965 is made nvidia i think
<fwaokda_> ActionParsnip1, here is my xorg.conf file... I don't see where to put my resolution though -- http://pastebin.com/m4c48e25f -- I thought perhaps I just need to change the virtual resolution thats there but what would be the virtual resolution for 1920x1080 & 1650x1050 ?
<yurikoles> in amd64 azureus ofcoourse
<indus> staticRails: hmm press ctl-alt-f1 in that pc and go to console
<DVA5912> indus: hmmm. This is just one more reason for me to have to go back to windows. i use google earth alot
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: ok try this: ls -la ~/ | grep root | less
<indus> DVA5912: yeah why u a spy? :P
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: do any files show?
<staticRails> indus: I am there
 * DVA5912 whistles 
<indus> staticRails: what happens when you type startx
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: line 34 in that pastebin, if you look at mine you can compare
<staticRails> indus: "server is already active for display 0"
<indus> staticRails: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<L33tHaxor666> oops
<c_nick> is there a community for finance n stock market oriented stuff
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip1: 2 - Adobe reader.desktop and .kde
<fwaokda_> ActionParsnip1, you don't have a part in yours labeled, "Viewport" that i see
<staticRails> indus: stopping ... [ok]
<moymoy> hey all.. anyone awakee?
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: its not that EXACT line, its just in that subsection
<chartoin> does ubuntu 9.04 have a command line version of choosing monitor resolution and frequency?
<indus> staticRails: ok now type startx
<ActionParsnip1> chartoin: xrandr
<moymoy> anyone here using the nfs-kernel-server?
<indus> staticRails: sorry, that same command but now say start
<indus> staticRails: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fwaokda_> ActionParsnip1, your subsection only has "Depth 24" in it...
<staticRails> indus: I typed: startx....  halted..
<DVA5912> so just to be clear directX is totaly un avalible in ubuntu?
<dsotr> chartoin: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<indus> staticRails: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<chartoin> also ubuntu 8.10 installation live CD doesnt work in my pc...I get the ubuntu loading screen and then it restarts
<L33tHaxor666> you guys got my hopes up
<staticRails> indus: let me reset it.
<chartoin> dsotr, that command has only keyboard setting starting from 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> fwaokda_: ok here's a better one: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-847670.html
<progre55> hi people! I have just downloaded some fonts, but how to install them? :) they a just a bunch of .ttf files..
<staticRails> indus: I have the login screen now
<ActionParsnip1> !fonts | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fwaokda_> ActionParsnip1, edited it gonna go try it out brb
<Ademan> is there a command or something to tell if my laptop is acpi or apm? (can it be both? basically i want to know if i can get rid of apmd from my init)
<L33tHaxor666> OK i need xorg helps
<moymoy> anyone here using the nfs-kernel-server?
<L33tHaxor666> they is xorg not have a config vi?
<staticRails> indus: I stopped the gdm and the restarted it using the command you gave me... now I have the login screen
<b1n42y> firefox 50-66 % cpu usage with 60 tabs boooo
<L33tHaxor666> why*
<L33tHaxor666> I WANT CONFIG VI
<progre55> ActionParsnip1, thanks )
<Cybertinus> hi
<staticRails> actionparsnip
<dsotr> chartoin: mmm, then try  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg :)
<staticRails> ActionParsnip1: r tu there ?
<L33tHaxor666> kk
<b1n42y> (18:56:15) ActionParsnip1 left the room.
<Petein> I have a directory with many other directories with images(jpg). How can i create a dir in each directory with the name Images and put all the jpgs there?
<pawan> hi
<Cybertinus> I'm looking at the blueman page at launchpad.net. But I can't seam to find the URL and stuff to add Blueman to my repositories so I can install it. Where on that page do I find the URL for synaptic?
<pawan> vuze cant update
<pawan> directory isint writable
<b1n42y> pawan: make it writable
<pawan> how
<staticRails> indus: r u there??
<moymoy> pawan: getting vuze to update isn't worth the work.. the version in the repos is out of date.. just get vuze from their website
<L33tHaxor666> dsotr: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<L33tHaxor666> ??
<b1n42y> pawan: well i go gksu nautilus in terminal then properties
<chartoin> dsotr, here is the wierd thing. My ubuntu 8.10 installatio cd worked only once a long while ago when i didn't know about the command you agve me and I gave up and installed 7.10 instead. Now the SAME 8.10 live cd doesnt work..
<b1n42y> pawan: but im sure theres a chmod command for it
<L33tHaxor666> root?
<dsotr> L33tHaxor666: yep
<chartoin> dsotr, it restarts after it enters the ubuntu loading screen
<L33tHaxor666> dsotr: how do i run it as root?
<moymoy> L33tHaxor666: sudo
<b1n42y> pawan:  moymoy has a point i'd even go getdeb
<chartoin> L33tHaxor666,prefix your command by "sudo "
<dsotr> chartoin: on the same machine you mean?
<dsotr> L33tHaxor666: type sudo in front of it :)
<chartoin> dsotr, yes on the same machine
<b1n42y> pawan: as in www.getbed
<pawan> ok
<b1n42y> pawan: erm www.getbed.something
<b1n42y> OMG
<b1n42y> GETDEB
<moymoy> b1n42y: rofl!
<moymoy> getdeb.net
<L33tHaxor666> chartoin: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<L33tHaxor666>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090715050154
<dsotr> chartoin: I'm puzzled, It shouldn0e behave like that
<moymoy> i wish they would finish playdeb.net already!
<spikemcc> how do you put dual-screens settings on hardy ?
<chartoin> dsotr, frankly i am puzzled too. I dont know what to do...
<staticRails> indus: .... I am waiting...
<dsotr> chartoin: try to check the xorg.conf file while you are running the live cd
<L33tHaxor666> i hope ur not talking about me
<indus> staticRails: sorry was away
<staticRails> indus: nop
<chartoin> dsotr, I can only do that if it actually loads the live cd
<L33tHaxor666> k
<moymoy> anyone here have NFS exports on their desktops?
<dsotr> L33tHaxor666: that's what the command is supposed to do, overwrites the previous xorg configuration
<staticRails> indus: thx for comming bakc... I was disappinted ...
<indus> staticRails: do a safe login ,check options at left corner
<spikemcc> ouou ?
<L33tHaxor666> ok
<L33tHaxor666> whats sudo mean?
<indus> !SUDO | L33tHaxor666
<ubottu> L33tHaxor666: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chartoin> L33tHaxor666, super user do
<Neroon> substitute user do afaik
<chartoin> probably
<Neroon> L33tHaxor666:  substitute user do afaik
<L33tHaxor666> wtf
<ikonia> L33tHaxor666: please control your language
<L33tHaxor666> +
<indus> !language | L33tHaxor666
<ubottu> L33tHaxor666: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<staticRails> indus: failsafe gnome or terminal?
<indus> :)
<chartoin> L33tHaxor666, dont get confused..it just means do the command as a super user
<indus> staticRails: failsafe
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: If that reconfig doesn't work, here is an xorg conf for you: http://pastie.org/546562
<indus> chartoin: use gksu for graphical apps and sudo for command line
<crimzor> How do I add a certificate authority to the list of trusted certificate authorities in Ubuntu? I need to have my entire server (not just the web browser) to accept my self signed cert.
<spikemcc> hey how do I can put dual screens setting on hardy
<dsotr> chartoin: I don't remember if you can start the live cd in non-graphics mode
<staticRails> indus: I have to failsafe options: failsafe GNOME and failsafe Terminal
<indus> staticRails: falsafe gnome :)
<spikemcc> Ati software don't do it as I like ...
<chartoin> dsotr, what should I be looking for in the xorg.conf?
<staticRails> indus: halted
<Neroon> spikemcc: welcome to the club ... had some troubles the last 4 days with ati
<spikemcc> and resolution app don't work at all for the 2nd screen
<indus> dsotr: chartoin it can be started in safe graphics mode, the alternate cd installer gives you text mode installation
<chartoin> spikemcc, ATI and Linux are not friends
<b1n42y> !dualscreens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreens
<Neroon> spikemcc: but it is possible
<gabkdlly> spikemcc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<L33tHaxor666> wow
<L33tHaxor666> SHAZBURG
<b1n42y> !dualmonitors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitors
<spikemcc> Ati work perfect on 8.04 LTS man
<L33tHaxor666> now...how do i enter that
<spikemcc> don't touch a non LTS ubuntu that's all
<indus> staticRails: hmm
<Neroon> spikemcc: I do have 8.04 here and it was a pain you know where
<L33tHaxor666> Shazburg: how would i put this into the xorg
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: But from the looks of it, you are going to need a lot more help than we can provide. Linux isn't for the feint of heart. While Ubuntu does it's best to make the experience as safe and friendly as possible, you have the misfortune of using a somewhat unusual laptop for your first venture. Be ready to read alot and see if you can find a local LUG (Linux Users Group)
<indus> staticRails: have you done any messing aroundwiththat pc?
<Andorin> Muting from the keyboard no longer works, even when I change the shortcut. Help?
<richardcavell> why is anyone using a non-current release? The only good reasons are if you're on non-Intel hardware, you have an old computer, or you are doing something that's mission-critical
<chartoin> dsotr, what should I be looking for in xorg.conf?
<staticRails> indus: the only thing I think may caused problem is installing vga drvieer...
<spikemcc> use the ati catalyst 9.4 and it work for me
<Neroon> spikemcc: so you want 2 separate X on each monitor?
<L33tHaxor666> I just need to know how to enter this last config
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: You can use whatever editor you choose. gedit will likely be easiest. Run "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig". Then run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste the new config in.
<L33tHaxor666> COME ON...come on
<L33tHaxor666> ahh
<L33tHaxor666> like regedit
<indus> staticRails: how did u install it if you dont have a net conection
<L33tHaxor666> ?
<staticRails> indus: when I use failsafe terminal I am able to run firefox nautilus and so on...
<staticRails> I had...
<dsotr> chartoin: check if the configuration differs from the one you've got working on 7.10
<indus> staticRails: firefox from a terminal? how
<spikemcc> just do all the things of the doc even the stuff for troubleshooting
<chartoin> dsotr, okay I will
<staticRails> indus: everything was go ... till the morning.
<Neroon> spikemcc: sure, use the 9.4 with a x1650. And good luck, since they dont work together
<staticRails> indus: failsafe terminal
<spikemcc> just the max resolution of each screen will be enough
<indus> staticRails: why exactly did you install the intel vga?
<staticRails> indus: when I use failsafe terminal the xwindo is loaded..
<Shazburg> L33tHaxor666: Your impatience and petulance is wearing. There is no regedit. Everything you know about Windows: chuck it.
<Neroon> Shazburg: he's kinda annoying ...
<spikemcc> x1650 but I got an ati readeon xpress 1150 256Mo laptop
<Boohbah> Shazburg: what about gconf?
<Boohbah> L33tHaxor666: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
<L33tHaxor666> Shazburg: dont worry, ill grow on you (like fugus)
<staticRails> indus: I had noting im my hardware list. taught it may be better to install it...
<Andorin> Muting from the keyboard no longer works, even when I change the shortcut. Help?
<L33tHaxor666> n
<Shazburg> Boohbah: his monitor is kinda funky and doesn't auto-detect.
<grawity> Shazburg: registry = gconf. shortcuts = launchers. taskbar = panels. and so on ;)
<indus> staticRails: intel drivers are open source, hardware drivers only lists proprietary devices
<staticRails> indus: I had no problem with it.
<joejc> could i use a modem to connect to dsl?
<grawity> joejc: only if the modem supports DSL.
<dsotr> !search audio*
<ubottu> Found:
<Shazburg> Maybe I'm just in the wrong channel.
<indus> staticRails: just do this when you have internet, sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg-intel
<joejc> how much would one that does cost?
<staticRails> indus: a very expensive experience...
<indus> staticRails: just hook this internet to that pc and do it
<staticRails> indus: is it possible to have internet when i am in termianl...
<Paddy_NI> staticRails: no reason why not
<Andorin> Okay, what the deuce. Repeatedly pressing the key for fun got it to work once out of maybe fifty presses.
<joejc> where would i buy a pci modem that supports dsl?
<Neroon> staticRails: of course it is
<indus> staticRails: of course
<staticRails> indus: i have internet... how I can have internet on that pc?
<Ramonster> I get this error when trying to ./configure on ubuntu: checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries
<indus> staticRails: just connect network cable there and you got it
<indus> staticRails: just do this when you have internet, sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Andorin> I don't know how, but "Mute" is just NOT working. The system detects that I press the key, but it's not doing anything.
<Andorin> Somebody please advise.
<indus> staticRails: also first do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<moymoy> staticRails: if you have your internet configuration in your /etc/rc.local file, then you'll have internet on startup, in the terminal
<chartoin> dsotr, 7.10 is now an old release right?
<staticRails> indus: it is wireless.. adn the usb card is connected to the case..
<chartoin> dsotr, how do I change the repos?
<dsotr> chartoin: y
<indus> staticRails: thats ok,if it was working before,it will work now
<moymoy> Andorin: does the volume icon change when you press the button?
<Andorin> moymoy: Nope.
<indus> moymoy: hello
<dsotr> chartoin: do you want to upgrade it to another version?
<moymoy> indus: hey indus
<dsotr> !search upgrade
<ubottu> Found: upgrade, tb1.5*, brokenmsn, alternate-#kubuntu, koffice, feisty, dist-upgrade, alternate, upgrading, update
<indus> iam here at odd hours :D
<staticRails> indus: ping www.yahoo.com => "unknown host ...
<moymoy> indus: what file system are you using? i had data loss when i had to force shutdown my computer =[ .. you're just a lucky guy
<chartoin> dsotr, I will do that a little later
<indus> staticRails: its wireless, takes a min to start
<chartoin> dsotr,  maybe like tomorrow, right now I want to download a partition manager to ubuntu 7.10 and apt-get doesn't seem to work
<L33tHaxor666> SHAZBURG: I Put in your info?
<moymoy> Andorin: are you on a laptop? what kind?
<L33tHaxor666> Do i need to restart opr something?
<staticRails> indus:
<indus> staticRails:
<staticRails> indus:  it is 5 minute it is on....
<ikonia> chartoin: 7.10 has been end of lifed, and the repos are now in the "old-release" server
<L33tHaxor666> i pressed save
<ikonia> chartoin: you'll probably need to update your sources.list
<dsotr> chartoin: the repos are located in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Andorin> moymoy: Nope, on my PC. Though Mute stopped working on my laptop quite some time ago. PC is an HP Pavilion a6512p running Jaunty.
<indus> staticRails: hmm ok use a wired cable
<chartoin> dsotr, how do I update the sources.list?
<L33tHaxor666> LOL..
<indus> staticRails: best is.. use live cd ,boot up,install the packages and you will be fine
<dsotr> chartoin: but to repartition you hdd I'd suggest using the live distro GParted
<ikonia> chartoin: open it with a text editor, or use the software sources editor gui
<indus> dsotr: gparted is also present on the live cd
<Ramonster> I get this error when trying to ./configure on ubuntu: checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries
<grawity> Ramonster: you need libssl-dev, I think.
<ikonia> Ramonster: you need the ssl libraraies from the development package - what are you trying to build ?
<dsotr> indus: ups :)
<chartoin> dsotr, I'll use the live cd
<moymoy> Andorin: sorry .. i was just interested in your problem.. didn't actually know how to fix it.. althought it might be that the kernel doesn't support the hardware (extra buttons your computer has)
<dsotr> !dist-upgrade | chartoin
<ubottu> chartoin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ramonster> grawity: got that one\
<Neroon> L33tHaxor666: Shazburg has left the channel
<chartoin> ikonia, what do I change in the sources  list?
<Ramonster> ikonia, trying to build arcemu
<indus> dsotr: but you are right too, gparted has an iso for doing cool stuff
<staticRails> indus: is it possible to boot from live and install something on installed ubuntu??
<L33tHaxor666> damn
<ikonia> !info arcemu
<ubottu> Package arcemu does not exist in jaunty
<Andorin> moymoy: It was working earlier.
<indus> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<L33tHaxor666> i mean
<L33tHaxor666> poo poo
<indus> staticRails: of course it is
<Andorin> moymoy: And it doesn't work even if I set the shortcut to something like Alt+M.
<ikonia> chartoin: change the hostname of the releases to be old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> chartoin: then do apt-get update
<moymoy> Andorin: are you using the right sound mixer? accidentally switched by any chance?
<ikonia> chartoin: so the hostname for each repo should be "old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<Andorin> moymoy: How do I check?
<staticRails> indus:  can't we use the packages on the live to install it?
<L33tHaxor666> Do i need to restart to get this to work
<indus> staticRails: i dont understand
<L33tHaxor666> anyone know
<L33tHaxor666> ?
<indus> L33tHaxor666: when i doubt,restart :)
<L33tHaxor666> ok
<indus> L33tHaxor666: when in doubt,restart :)
<staticRails> indus: I mean isn't x-server available on the live cd? and if it is can't we install that without having internet connection?
<moymoy> Andorin: you can go to the sound preferences and there are various things you can test.. and also test the volume slider controls.. because that's what your keyboard is controlling right? is it controlling MASTER?
<staticRails> indus: I am on with the live version.
<indus> staticRails: yes ok
<indus> staticRails: you need to point the installer to the live cd package
<Andorin> moymoy: I can right-click the Volume icon in the panel and hit Preferences... it is indeed set to Master.
<indus> staticRails: go to synaptic and add the cd i guess
<Andorin> moymoy: I also can't think of anything I've done today that would change anything regarding my volume.
<moymoy> Andorin: okay.. does the volume slider work to change your volume?
<Andorin> moymoy: Yup. And the Volume Up/Down keys on my keyboard work. Just not Mute.
<staticRails> indus: ok... the live cd is up and I also have internet connection. how I am able to tell him the location of the installed version of ubuntu.... (
<moymoy> Andorin: that's so strange.. all the keyboard commands should be controlling the same thing.. i'm assuming you set with the "keyboard shortcuts" in preferences?
<L33tHaxor666> WOOT
<moymoy> Andorin: have you tried logging out and back in?
<L33tHaxor666> YOU GUYS DID IT
<indus> staticRails: go to synaptic> repositories and add the cd
<L33tHaxor666> my whole screen is working...
<Andorin> moymoy: Yes, I did. The default is the Mute key and I even tried changing the shortcut. Doesn't work. No, I haven't tried logging out.
<L33tHaxor666> ubuntu is my new OS
<moymoy> L33tHaxor666: what was your problem anyway?
<L33tHaxor666> I couldnt get high resolution support
<moymoy> Andorin: give it a shot.. let's see what happens when GNOME reloads
<Andorin> moymoy: K, brb.
<dsotr> aps ncmpc
<moymoy> L33tHaxor666: how high is your resolution?
<staticRails> indus: my question is not to use cd as a repository... I am asking you how to tell the live running os to install the x-server org package for my installed version of ubuntu
<Ramonster> I get this error when trying to ./configure on ubuntu: checking for ssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries - what could this be since im almost sure I got the right ssl libs :s
<L33tHaxor666> now its at 1280 by 800, i couldnt get any wide screen
<L33tHaxor666> before
<indus> staticRails: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<indus> easy
<L33tHaxor666> add lines with gedit
<L33tHaxor666> was how
<indus> staticRails: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<moymoy> L33tHaxor666: 1680x1050  xD
<staticRails> indus: it is trying to install on the live version.....
<L33tHaxor666> show off
<owen1> how to run an app on boot, in a specific monitor (I have 2)?
<Neroon> anyone know why the network loses connection to the router (lan) after a while?
<owen1> i have it in .xinit rc, before starting my wm, but it only shows in one of my monitores.
<indus> staticRails: ya wait i min
<moymoy> L33tHaxor666: i'm just happy, this monitor came with DELL for a good price!
<hantu> hey my mbr has moved to my usb stick and not my hd
<indus> staticRails: hmm what do you mean live version? its a cd
<indus> staticRails: but i get your point
<L33tHaxor666> u got hdmi?
<hantu> how do i change it bace
<hantu> back
<awake> hi everyone, i wanted to use the script in this thread > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451344&page=2 to spin down my external hard drive, but i have a different ext hard drive and it has 2 partitions
<staticRails> indus: you get?
<to_> how can I know my private ip address?
<awake> will the script still work?
<phishie> to_: ifcongif /all
<L33tHaxor666> no hdmi huh :D
<phishie> to_: ifconfig /all
<grawity> to_: ifconfig -a
<phishie> soz
<grawity> phishie: /all is on WIndows.
<Neroon> Need help, network loses connection to router after a while (LAN). Even network restart doesnt help
<Andorin> moymoy: Still doesn't work.
<phishie> oops
<kke_> truecrypt says unable to create loop device when trying to mount, any ideas?
<phishie> ifconfig would do lol
<indus> staticRails: not sure how we can do this
<Neroon> noone?
<indus> staticRails: i suggest you boot normally and install from command line, network should work
<to_> phishie: grawity: but can't see any address like 192.168.x.x in, why?
<indus> staticRails: ok wait hold on
<staticRails> indus: ok. I 'll try
<indus> staticRails: reinstall :)
<grawity> to_: you probably don't have one.
<moymoy> Andorin: sorry dude, i don't know what the problem is.. since everything else seems to work fine
<phishie> maybe you are connected directly?
<staticRails> indus: reinstall what?
<indus> staticRails: ubuntu
<Andorin> moymoy: Thanks anyway for trying; I'm going to register on the forums and post my question there.
<indus> staticRails: but nvm, try booting normally and network should work,its not depending on GUI
<indus> staticRails: why dont you try failsafe terminal then?
<staticRails> indus: reinstall a fresh ubuntu???
<staticRails> indus: i used it.. i don't have any connection in that.
<mzz> so how do I get a list of the roots used by apt-get autoremove? deborphan -a is close, but seems to treat suggests and recommends identically.
<indus> staticRails: you said x works with failsafe,then shouldnt you be able to install packages
<mzz> (either gui or cli is fine)
<moymoy> indus: i thought on a standard ubuntu installation, the networking is handled by GNOME, so one has to at least log into a gnome session to get networking ready
<to_> phishie: grawity: yes, should be that, but in this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/dns-configuration.html , they have 192.168.1.10 as IP for their server, so what do I set for it if I havent a such address?
<indus> moymoy: nope
<staticRails> indus: there is no connection in failsafe.
<indus> staticRails: hmm
<mzz> moymoy: I haven't used them, but I'm pretty sure networkmanager has a cli interface too
<indus> moymoy: networking is a service started on boot time
<indus> moymoy: gui makes it easy to configure of course, imagine entering ip addresses without a gui :)
<moymoy> indus: when boot up, ping'ing google results in the host not resolving (before i log in to GNOME) .. but now i have my configuration in my rc.local file
<gsnedders> Hey, I'm using BitlBee, yet the init script isn't starting it as the bitlbee user
<indus> moymoy: hmm you probably trying before networking has started,but yes probably that rc.local has some settings
<indus> moymoy: but i think that too is read before gdm loads up
<devil> need to install gcc java on ubuntu.
<indus> devil: sudo apt-get install gcc
<mzz> ooh, apt has python bindings. Perhaps those can tell me.
<indus> devil: which java. there are quite a few
<moymoy> indus: yup, it is.. maybe it was just a kink left from my upgrade from 8.10.. but i did a fresh install with a 9.04 minimal CD and networking works after boot, even before i login through gdm .. but i edited my rc.local file because i wanted a static LAN ip
<devil> indus: i have downloded gcc C++ compiler .
<indus> moymoy: ya think about ubuntu servers, they dont have gdm :)networking depending on gui wil kill the whole concept
<indus> devil: ok and?
<indus> devil: why download when you can install from synaptic
<indus> devil: main menu> system>administration>synaptic
<devil> indus: its because i dnt have a hard disk and i am booting ubuntu via usb .
<vise> Hi.. why is my overal download speed in Transmission double that of the only torrent im downloading? The torrent shows 8 kB/s (only torrent) and the overall speed is 16 kB/s.. why so?
<indus> devil: ok and?
<Slart> vise: overall=upload+download? just a guess
<devil> indus: hence i am looking forward to get all the necessary packages on the usb and install them each time i log on
<vadi> audio not working help me plz
<indus> devil: hmm that way, check packages.ubuntu.com
<vise> Oops.. sorry.. So why is the torrent download speed less than the total download speed on Transmission? The only torrent i am downloading shows 8 kB/s and the overall is 16 kB/s.. Theres no upload taking place...
<indus> devil: you want to download the binaries then install on some other system?
<moymoy> vise: the overall accounts for protocol traffic also.. because your client has to communicate with the tracker as well as all of the peers you're connected to
<indus> i hate torrents, i get the worst speeds with them
<vadi> audio promblem in 9.04 is a bug ?
<moymoy> vise: also.. what kind of internet do you have? is 16kb/s normal for you?
<devil> indus: hmm yes .
<bullgard4> Where can I find a definition of the term 'host bridge'? (lspci uses it.)
<indus> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<vise> moymoy, Okay, but in utorrent on windows, there is not much difference in the two rates...
<vise> moymoy, Yes 17 is normal...
<gsnedders> How can I find out what user a daemon is running as?
<indus> devil: use the firefox ubuntu package search tool in location bar
<devil> indus: tell me.. i have downloded  files .. a tar.bz2 and tar.gz  can i use apt-get to install the package
<moymoy> vise: utorrent is probably much better at handling connections.. not that transmission isn't a great client also.. i personally use Deluge, and it maxes out my bandwidth
<grawity> gsnedders: "ps u"
<vise> moymoy, Il try Deluge...
<Nameless_au> moymoy: what is ur opinion on ktorrent?
<indus> devil: nope apt get is only for deb files but no problem, you can install tar files from the system by untarring them
<moymoy> indus: always maxes out my bandwidth =] .. even if there're like 5 seeds, within those 5 seeds lurks some kind soul that has an upload rate of 70kb/s
<indus> devil: umm i mean
<vise> moymoy, What speed do you get.. just curious..
<moymoy> vise: 110-140kb/s
<indus> moymoy: actually, i have tried last 10 years and still dont know how to use a torrent
<vise> moymoy, Ah good.. I must upgrade this ** connection.. :)
<Cybertinus> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on my Eee 901. I installed a PPA for Blueman. Then the package manager did a little wierd (Synaptic didn't want to start, the update manager didn't want to install updates) so I rebooted Ubuntu. And now X doesn't want to start :(. And there is nothing wierd in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moymoy> Nameless_au: ktorrent is a good client.. and has lots of features(that i don't use) so that's why i went with Deluge... (plus kde apps look bad on gnome)
<Cybertinus> how could I see why X isn't starting?
<indus> devil: tar xzvf <filename> for gz extentions
<pinoyskull> anybody> i have a file...   file A contains 1 2 3 4 5     then file B contains 1 2 3 4 5 6     i want to compare file A and B then the difference will be outputted to file C
<devil> indus: ok ill try
<grawity> indus: tar xvf is enough, tar autodetects everything now.
<grawity> pinoyskull: "diff fileA fileB > fileC" ?
<indus> grawity: ok cool, when did that happen
<grawity> indus: long ago
<pinoyskull> grawity:  hmmm, that simple?
<pinoyskull> ill try that
<moymoy> Cybertinus: have you tried reconfiguring X? .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moymoy> vise: what kind of connection do you have? dialup?
<Cybertinus> moymoy: running that now
<indus> devil: ok so you got that?
<pinoyskull> grawity:  is there a way to sanitize diff output? like removing the codes
<moymoy> indus: so many great torrent guides out there..
<indus> Cybertinus: check /var/log/Xorg.log
<devil> indus: i gave the comm tar xf <archive name>.tar  it isnt ble to find the file
<moymoy> indus: he said nothing weird showed up in there
<indus> moymoy: huh what? who said?
<moymoy> indus: Cybertinus said.
<indus> devil: try tar xvf <filename>
<indus> devil: is the file on the desktop?
<indus> devil: then first cd Desktop, then command
<awake> i have an external hd connected via firewire. after i unmount both partitions, the drive is still spinning, how can i spin down the hard drive?
<devil> indis" tell me how to copy the file from usb to desktop.. i am unable to execute the cp command
<awake> i've tried sdparm but i get permission denied error
<indus> devil: u using live usb right?
<hrga> how to check which OpenGL extensions are supported?
<Slart> awake: tried using sdparm with sudo?
<indus> devil: i mean.... live cd or how exactlyt are you online now?
<devil> indus: yes i\live session through usb  ubuntu 9.04
<awake> Slart, oh it worked, thanks a lot :)
<Slart> awake: you're welcome
<indus> devil: ok then ,hmm i havent booted usb before,but iam sure you can copy files there
<indus> devil: just right click on that file? copy to usb or something?
<mzz> hrga: try "glxinfo"
<Cybertinus> moymoy: thnx, sort of :). I reconfigured xserver-xorg, and now I see the normal login again :D
<Cybertinus> moymoy: only it chrashes as soon as I press a key :p
<indus> staticRails: hi hi hi i forgot that simple step
<devil> indus: theres the problem..iam able to access it through terminal only.
<indus> staticRails: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorf
<moymoy> Cybertinus: hmm maybe reconfigure the keyboard input also .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<staticRails> indus:
<indus> staticRails: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<staticRails> indus: ok
<indus> devil: cp <filename> <location>
<devil> indus: lemme see
<staticRails> indus: you mean I run this instruction when I run live ubuntu?
<indus> devil: can u tell me the output of mount
<staticRails> indus: you mean I run this instruction when I run live ubuntu?
<indus> staticRails: no
<devil> indus: i gave the command sudo cp <filename> /desktop...no error but the file isnt there
<indus> staticRails: normal boot, then just say yes no etc
<indus> devil: you need to copy the file from desktop to the usb drive iam i correct?
<devil> indus: yes  via comand line
<indus> devil: right now , do u see the files on your desktop? or you dont have a display?
<Cybertinus> moymoy: I haven't reconfigured the keyboard input yet, but now I have the following lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log: "(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)" and "(EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap" and "(WW) Couldn't load CXKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap"
<devil> indus: no there r not there.
<indus> devil: do ls -l
<indus> devil: do u have a graphical session now? or you in some black screen
<devil> indus: no its not there on dektop
<devil> indus: i have the graphical interface
<crimzor> Does Firefox use /usr/share/ca-certificates as a list of trusted authorities?
<grawity> Probably not, but try it anyway
<crimzor> Ok does not.
<storr> what is the story of cron on ubuntu
<Bala> hi anybody tel me how to install beryl emarald theme on ubuntu 9.04
<devil> indus: is the comand sudo cp <filename> \Desktop correct?
<moymoy> Cybertinus: anything in  /var/log/gdm.log? .. or kdm if that's what you're using
<grawity> No
<grawity> devil: it's sudo cp <filename> ~/Desktop
<Bala> hi friends
<devil> <grawity> thnx a ton to u ...thnx to indus as well
<Bala> need ur help for install emerald theme
<moymoy> Cybertinus: anything in  /var/log/gdm.log? .. or kdm if that's what you're using
<Cybertinus> moymoy: I'm using gdm
<Cybertinus> moymoy: there is something there
<moymoy> Cybertinus: any errors?
<Cybertinus> moymoy: yeah
<Cybertinus> moymoy: let me see how I'm gonna get them online
<moymoy> Cybertinus: can you pm them?
<bullgard4> Where can I find a definition of the term 'host bridge'? (lspci uses it.)
<qe2eqe> When I move a hardrive from one computer to another, what should I do for smooth operation?
<Bala> moymoy how to install emerald theme on 9.04 ubuntu
<moymoy> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Cybertinus> moymoy: no. The computer running Ubuntu isn't the computer I'm using to IRC ;)
<Bala> moymoy yeah
<Cybertinus> moymoy: but I've found a way. I'll let you know when they are online ;)
<moymoy> Cybertinus: oh... then pastebin it xD.. you got me, i'm sleepy
<Bala> moymoy do u know how to install that one?
<moymoy> Bala: why do you want emerald?
<Bala> i don't knw abt emerald yaar i'm newbie
<devil> grawity: now the file has been copied to dektop..i am using the command sudo apt-get install <filename>..but it isnt working.. am i dng something wrong.. the file has .tzr.bz2 extension
<indus> so did the devil get help ? :)
<indus> brb smoke
<Bala> beryl emerald theme moymoy
<moymoy> Bala: you can install emerald using synaptic.. but i'd recommend sticking with the default (metacity)
<grawity> devil: apt-get only installs packages from repositories
<moymoy> Bala: but if you really want to install emerald, then `sudo aptitude install emerald` in the terminal
<mobi-sheep> .bashrc does not depends on distros, right?
<grawity> devil: and .tar.bz2 archives have to be uncompressed with tar xvf <filename>
<grawity> mobi-sheep: should not
<devil> indus: yes but no..!!
<indus> devil: grawity why did u copy the file from home folder to desktop btw?
<indus> hmm
<oldude67> devil, plus you will need build essentials for that as well.
<indus> anyways u learnt a command so thats nice
<indus> brb
<grawity> indus: he wanted to.
<grawity> indus: either that, or someone told him to.
<Cybertinus> moymoy: I've put in on a pastebin :). http://pastebin.org/1662
<devil> indus: i thought installaton would work that way so i asked grawity
<Blindblade> Hey guys I have a bit of a lame question.
<Cybertinus> moymoy: this is the file /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<erUSUL> !ask | Blindblade
<ubottu> Blindblade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blindblade> Ah i see thanks.
<Bala> moymoy ok thanks
<devil> grawity: so will after uncompressing the installation work?  itwas much easier in windows..!!!
 * grawity sighs and leaves.
<moymoy> Cybertinus: PM me
<Cybertinus> moymoy: ok
<erUSUL> devil: what are you trying to install ?
<Blindblade> Well, I've installed ubuntu then vista.. all that has happened.. and i dont know how to figure out where the vista partition is on my drive so I can add it to the grub. I remember doing it off a live cd with some utility though having problems with my dvd drive at the moment.
<mzz> Blindblade: err, does that mean you can still boot into ubuntu but not vista?
<oldude67> Blindblade, you installed ubuntu then vista?
<erUSUL> Blindblade: just look at « sudo fdisk -l » output (or paste it in pastebin)
<mzz> Blindblade: if you can still get into ubuntu you should be able to just edit grub's menu.lst from there
<devil> erUSUL: i wish to install java and c++ COMPILERS using usb ...
<mzz> Blindblade: (it's harder if vista boots but ubuntu does not)
<Bala> moymoy how to install icons i downloaded
<Blindblade> yes oldude67 and mzz
<erUSUL> devil: using usb ? in a computer without internet conection ?
<yoman> I want to make a backup and reformat my partitions to create new ones but should I use tar?
<devil> erUSUL: i have gcc java and c++ compilers in 4 file 2 .tar.gz  and  .tzr.bz2
<Blindblade> ahh
<erUSUL> !software | devil
<ubottu> devil: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Blindblade> thank you very much. found it. thanks for the help.
<Bala> erUSUL how to install icon themes?
<erUSUL> devil: just go to aplications>add/remove and install from there
<yoman> why gparted does not show me partitions?
<yoman> neither the livecd
<erUSUL> Bala: drag and drop the tar.gz over the change icon theme window
<erUSUL> devil: installing from source is not recomendez
<erUSUL> devil: installing from source is not recomended
<Bala> erUSUL that icon only also i did that shown not valid themes
<Milos> hello. I have one problem. When my Ubuntu is starting, I get some error msgs saying that X server already started on screen :0 and it tries then screen :1. That happens every time I turn my computer on. Anybody can help me with this one?
<gabkdlly> yoman: you probably have not selected the device. Look in the upper right hand corner of the window
<Milos> And yes, when I login, it says that my screen isn`t composited...
 * mzz is currently in the process of proving synaptic is not idiot-proof: marking a bazillion packages "Automatically installed" is pretty glacial
<Milos> mzz: hi!
<Milos> :)
<jrib> mzz: what?
<mzz> Milos: are you actually running two servers
<mzz> Milos: (check in top or system-monitor or something)
<thecat> hi
<Milos> mzz: Yes, but how can I fix that so next time I start my computer it starts only one instance?
<mzz> jrib: trying to accomplish the equivalent of a gentoo "world file": a list of everything I've explicitly installed. Unfortunately it looks like the entire base system was explicitly installed, so I'm throwing out all "explicitly installed" marks and starting over
<mzz> Milos: well, if you really *are* running two servers you should figure out where they're both starting from.
<Bala> erUSUL that file name is Black_Mac_Icons_by_Jameshardy88.gz
<mzz> Milos: did you do anything unusual that might explain why you're getting two of them?
<jrib> mzz: erm, ok.  Why don't you just subtract all of the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop from your list?
<mzz> jrib: why is that easier and how do I do it?
<Milos> mzz: nothing but starting Ubuntu in live mode(from a install CD)
<mzz> Milos: you mean you're currently booted off a livecd, not an installed system?
<jrib> mzz: apt will probably tell you you don't need stuff because you didn't explicitly install it when you actually do need it; don't know offhand
<Milos> Nope, now I`m on system(HDD). But this problem started to happen after I logged in with live CD
<mzz> jrib: basically if deborphan -a actually worked I'd use that, but it seems to get "Recommends" and "Suggests" mixed up
<henke123> can you get help here even if you run eeebuntu?
<mzz> jrib: so it misses things like mercurial which I explicitly installed) which has a dependency loop with mercurial-common
<L33tHaxor666> can anyone tell me what ubuntu feisty is?
<mzz> L33tHaxor666: an oldish version of ubuntu
<Milos> codename for a version
<L33tHaxor666> oh
<oldude67> !feisty | L33tHaxor666
<ubottu> L33tHaxor666: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jrib> mzz: does apt-get autoremove not work?
<RobRokken> holy crap theres a lot of people in here
<jrib> mzz: never mind, you have a different purpose right?
<mzz> jrib: I want a list of its roots, basically.
<RobRokken> hello btw :)
<mzz> jrib: unfortunately deborphan does not seem to use the same criteria autoremove uses.
<jrib> mzz: ok, I can think of one way to get the list: from a pristine new install
<oldude67> henke123, not if you dont ask, but is there not a channel for eeebuntu?
<RobRokken> Any of you recording using Reaper?
<mzz> jrib: I'm just doing it the other way around now: mark everything auto-installed, then mark stuff manually installed until autoremove doesn't want to remove anything.
<mzz> jrib: shouldn't be too hard.
<jrib> mzz: nope, not too hard, but backup what you change at least in case I am correct about my warning above
<mzz> jrib: which one?
<jrib> mzz: apt will probably tell you you don't need stuff because you didn't explicitly install it when you actually do need it; don't know offhand
<RobRokken> Got wubi fired up right now :)
<mzz> jrib: I'll sanitycheck its decisions, don't worry. And even if I screw up: this is a scratch install.
<henke123> i cant get my wireless to work with my eeebuntu, i use wicd manager and i can see my network but i cant connect to it. It fails all the time, anyone has any ideas?
<jrib> mzz: out of curiousity what purpose does this serve?
<optimus> hi
<mzz> jrib: I want a list of stuff I've manually installed for easier maintenance (both so I can install the same stuff on other systems and so I know what to remove to reclaim disk space)
<dstaubsauger> hi, i have the /var/www of my jaunty server mountet on my intrepid desktop via sshfs. in the intrepid machine, nautilus shows 0b free space in the folder and its subfolders, and when i try to copy files there, i get an error. i can still "copy" files by doing "touch ./destination" and "cat /source/file > ./destination". how can i fix that error?
<RobRokken> damnit, my cd drive is dead, is there a way to install 64studio without a dvd ?
<RobRokken> I liked what I've seen with the live cd
<staticRails> indus:
<staticRails> r u there?
<dstaubsauger> RobRokken: a) get a new cd drive | b) try making a bootable usb stick | c) use their channel to ask
<indus> yeah yeah yeah
<indus> staticRails: yes sir
<RobRokken> But their channel has 4 people in it lol... :(
<staticRails> indus: :) seems here is your home
<dstaubsauger> ><
<indus> yeah
<indus> feels nice to be among good helpful people
<Milos> mzz: it looks like it tries to start x server again when it`s starting login manager
<RobRokken> thank you, I have a usb stick but its not bootable .... ahhh well.. sorry to bother you..
<Milos> that might be it...
<b1n42y> is anyone having issues with firefox 3.5 consuming vasts amounts of resources ?
<staticRails> indus: I am running with command line and online.
<dstaubsauger> RobRokken: you need a new cd drive anyway :P
<indus> staticRails: you have internet on that pc? good
<mzz> Milos: well, obviously the login manager is going to start *one* server. I'd be more interested in what's starting the other (unless it's starting two...)
<RobRokken> hahah! yeah, i guess, i should stop being lazy and go buy a damn dvd drive right!! Time I upgrade to dvd anyway ;)
<staticRails> indus: I issued the command : "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<indus> and
<Milos> mzz: in system monitor I see only one Xorg process
<staticRails> indus: about 6 windows with ok button. all of them was fro keyboard setting
<Milos> and one x session manager
<indus> staticRails: didnt get anything to configure display? hmm i think they changed somethings in that command
<staticRails> indus: after finishing: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibliy customised configuration file backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf....."
<vadi> I am new to ubuntu, audio is not working. I tried many instructions from web still no audio please help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/218789/
<indus> staticRails: ya thats normal warning
<staticRails> indus: how about reinstalling vga driver
<staticRails> ?
<indus> staticRails: so do u have internet in taht pc?
<staticRails> ya
<indus> staticRails: ok then sudo dpkg -reinstall xserver-xorg
<henke123> i cant get my wireless to work with my eeebuntu, i use wicd manager and i can see my network but i cant connect to it. It fails all the time, anyone has any ideas?
<Blindblade> Is it okay to type the output of commands here in public or rather not?
<Blindblade> Just need ot for a bit of help.
<indus> !paste | Blindblade
<ubottu> Blindblade: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vadi>  I am new to ubuntu, audio is not working. I tried many instructions from web still no audio please help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/218789/
<Blindblade> Thanks.
<indus> vadi: what happens when you click on sound icon on panel
<vadi> Indus, When i click sound icon all the volume bar goes up and down and in the end every things goes to mute
<staticRails> indus: the command is not correct
<vadi> Indus: When i click sound icon all the volume bar goes up and down and in the end every things goes to mute
<indus> staticRails: ok then sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg
<Blindblade> Okay, so my problem is: I've installed ubuntu, then vista, wanting to boot into vista via grub now and cant find to set my grub up properly to boot from my vista partition. My output is posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/218792/
<indus> vadi: can u post a screenshot of that
<indus> !paste | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vadi> ok
<indus> Blindblade: you are always required to first install windows, then ubuntu on top of it
<indus> Blindblade: because windows overwrites teh MBR(Master boot recor)
<oldude67> indus, Blindblade thats what i was thinking
<Blindblade> I know it's better to do that, but I also know it's possible to boot Windows from grub.
<indus> Blindblade: np, just boot up a live cd and come back, we ll help you
<khelvan> Blindblade - I have a link for you, hold on
<Paddy_NI> Blindblade: http://apcmag.com/howto_home.htm
<Blindblade> Alright, thanks.
<staticRails> indus: this command worked: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg and the output is 0upgraded, 0 newly installed and 0 to remove
<Paddy_NI> check out the dual booting guide on that link I gave Blindblade
<indus> staticRails: ya but did it install anything , nope
<khelvan> Blindblade - video tutorial on just this subject, made by a beautiful girl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM
<khelvan> That should help you.
<Blindblade> I actually used the apc mag guide to do this ;) My only problem is I can't figure out which mapping to use in menu.lst for   (hd1,1) or (hd0,1) etc etc.
<tofix> hello all , i have some issue with Xen
<vadi> indus:http://imagebin.org/55983 - Please  check the screen shot
<tofix> i made a bond that enslave 2 eth in active backup mode , and i bridge it ;
<khelvan> Ahh, well, I'm not sure it is in-depth enough for that.
<indus> staticRails: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<tofix> everything seems fine
<tofix>  until i want to shut or restart one of the vm,on this time xend takes 100%CPU and i can't have any return from any xm command
<tofix> i run xen 3.3 , on a 2.6.27 , i  can do everything i want with xm tools, create list... until i try to destroy or shutdown or reboot a VM, then i loose communication with hypervisor
<Exile> hey guys does anyone know why firefox 3.5 isnt being installed via the repository?
<indus> vadi: select alsa mixer from devices
<Paddy_NI> !firefox-3.5 | Exile
<ubottu> Exile: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> Exile: install the package firefox-3.5 it coexists with older ff 3.0
<staticRails> indus: how to reinstal gconf
<indus> staticRails: gconf? why
<vadi> indus: you need screen shot from alsa mixer
<indus> vadi: sure
<indus> staticRails: sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<andrey_> всем привет
<ActionParsnip> is there a 64bit netbook remix iso? or a way o get a 64bit kernel on it?
<staticRails> indus: when i loged in the failsafe... it saied it can't load some configuration files.
<ActionParsnip> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<b1n42y> !ru
<indus> staticRails: nvm all that, did u reinstall xorg?
<vadi> indus: http://imagebin.org/55984 - screen shot from alsa mixer
<staticRails> indus: ya.
<indus> staticRails: also sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ActionParsnip> you mean     sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<indus> vadi: well,looks fine and not muted,so logout and login again
<tado> hey everybody! i have a problem with my wireless: i'm connected and suddenly i can't browse or do anything, even if the icon in tray says i'm online. this especially happens when a consistent amount of data is transfered (downloads, updates, you tube...). the problem is that my laptop on other networks works smoothly, as well as other laptops on my own network! anybody could help? it's extremely annoying!
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah yeah ok ok
<indus> ActionParsnip: man pages dont list typing install again so...
<indus> hmm
<staticRails> indus: installed
<vadi> Indus: ok i will be back
<indus> ok good
<ActionParsnip> tado: get connected again, when it drops again run: dmesg | tail
<indus> staticRails: now try logging in
<ActionParsnip> tado: should give a clue
<indus> staticRails: also this time i want dmesg
<tado> ActionParsnip: only after it drops?
<ActionParsnip> tado: yes so we can see the system messages and it should show why it dropped
<staticRails> indus: a problem: it said there is a problem with the driver and a report is shown in a text mode window
<indus> staticRails: good , paste the message
<tado> ActionParsnip: cool, i'll make it drop. (just going on you tube..). it might take a couple of minutes before i'm in here again. soon
<staticRails> i am typeing on another pc...
<ActionParsnip> tado: np, we just need the info :)
<staticRails> indus:
<demogorgon15> hello
<staticRails> indus: x.org x server 1.6.2 release date 2009-7-7 \ x protocol verstion 11 ....
<indus> staticRails: that doesnt look like an error
<staticRails> indus: "not starting x display manager (slim); it is not the default display manageer.
<indus> staticRails: hmm never heard of taht before
<indus> staticRails: give me dmesg
<tado1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218799/
<ActionParsnip> tado1: iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000008.    is the issue
<ActionParsnip> tado1: you need to find what it means
<tado1> ActionParsnip: thought so... :) you have any clue?
<staticRails> indus: give me the instruction for dmesg again
<indus> in terminal type dmesg
<ActionParsnip> tado1: http://intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1593
<ActionParsnip> tado1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/226134
<ActionParsnip> tado1: seems common, i think you may need a different firmware from what i'm reading but i am unsure of what or where
<staticRails> indus: i restarted the pc. a blue text screen with a gray window is shown
<tado1> ActionParnisp: all right. thanks a lot. i'll read through it and see what comes out. i'm not particularly good in understanding these bug pages, but i reckon i'll have to!
<Armageddon> anyone got any idea on how to fix this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/218803/
 * mzz groans, now mercurial/mercurial-common *still* stay installed for no reason...
<indus> staticRails: whats in the text, and why arent you giving me dmesg
<Exile> ok can I install firefox 3.5 thats not called 'Shiretoko'. The reason I dont want to install this version is It completely shortcircuits the package manager which means that you will have to install future updates independently of the rest of the system. also When Ubuntu gets upgraded, it's very likely this firefox installation will stop working as it depends on libraries that will have changed version.
<staticRails> indus: the message: "ailed to start the x server (your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set up correctly whould you like view the ...."
<indus> Exile: it doesnt shortcircuit the package manager
<Exile> so I will get all updates?
<otto_teik> hi, I may somebody help me in ubuntu?
<mzz> Exile: shiretoko installed through apt is quite safe updates-wise
<indus> Exile: its officiallyt available from repos andwill co exist with existing one, and both will get updates
<RyuSlash> Hello everyone
<indus> staticRails: i need dmesg , i wont repeat it again
<indus> !who | Exile
<ubottu> Exile: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mzz> Exile: what's not safe is grabbing a shiretoko build from ftp.mozilla.org and installing it system-wide
<CapeONE> .join #linux
<staticRails> indus: I am chatting with another pc . and don't know how to connect to irc channel in a text mode of that pc. help me to connect from that pc to irc and help me to paste the dmseg for you.
<Armageddon> i got an error when i use apt-get update, can anyone help ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/218803/
<indus> staticRails: aah
<Armageddon> staticRails: use irssi !
<indus> !irssc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irssc
<allan_> hello all
<Armageddon> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<indus> ActionParsnip: whats taht irc command line thing called
<ActionParsnip> Exile: if you install 3.5 from repos you will have 3.0 and 3.5 side by side
<indus> Armageddon: thanks man
<Armageddon> indus: yw dude :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: can you expand please
<indus> ActionParsnip: nvm
<Armageddon> staticRails: sudo apt-get install irssi | then irssi to open it and /server irc.ubuntu.com to connect here :)
<allan_> hello
<allan_> i have a problem
<allan_> :)
<Exile> mzz: what do I do instead?
<cemc> hi. is there a good reminder app for gnome?
<indus> staticRails: also if u dont have gui,then u cant paste it either
<ActionParsnip> tado1: you could set the link speed lower in the interim
<mzz> Exile: as mentioned above: use your favorite apt frontend to install shiretoko
<Armageddon> indus: yes he can :/
<demogorgon15> anyone here uses cbt nuggets?
<ActionParsnip> tado1: set it to say 12M and it may bail less
<Exile> mzz: apt-cache showpkg firefox-3.5 shows 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 which I think is a beta
<demogorgon15> how do you open the hta files in ubuntu
<indus> Armageddon: how? no browser. ,
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone for some reason my sound will work to play a couple songs or in a few videos and then all of sudden it will just get staticy and then go completly silent. I have a **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<fuzzybunny69y> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC262 Analog [ALC262 Analog]
<fuzzybunny69y>   Subdevices: 1/1
<fuzzybunny69y>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot3> fuzzybunny69y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Armageddon> indus: he can use links
<indus> Armageddon: pastebininit
<Armageddon> indus: sudo apt-get install links
<indus> Armageddon: ok just tell him
<tado1> ActionParsnip: how or where do i set that?
<fuzzybunny69y> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Armageddon> indus: what;s his nick again ? :S
<indus> staticRails:
<allan_> hello
<fuzzybunny69y> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<mzz> Exile: that's the jaunty version, the jaunty-updates one is 3.5 final. Try "apt-cache policy firefox-3.5"
<Armageddon> staticRails: sudo apt-get install links | once you have it do "links paste.ubuntu.com" and paste it there
<fuzzybunny69y> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oldude67> !hi | allan
<ubottu> allan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Armageddon> staticRails: select to copy and click on both mouse clicks to paste :)
<allan_> hi
<allan_> i have a gaming problem
<mzz> Armageddon: or use pastebinit, it's pretty nice if you're on the cli
<oldude67> !ask | allan
<ubottu> allan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<staticRails> Armageddon: thx
<allan_> can you help
<indus> allan_: what kind
<Armageddon> mzz: he doesnt have GUI and i dont know what's pastebinit
<staticRails> indus: I cant exit iriss
<Armageddon> staticRails: yw :)
<Armageddon> staticRails: /exit
<allan_> well i cant run doom3 in native installation
<indus> lol
<ActionParsnip> tado1: sudo iwconfig <wifi device name> rate 12M    (e.g.  sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 12M)
<giaco> I need help from one of you to make a complete checkup of my system regarding video acceleration & flash player ( that's incredibly choppy ), please contact me in private, or here
<indus> allan_: go ahead
<allan_> cant open in full screen
<Armageddon> indus: can you help me out ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/218803/
<mzz> Armageddon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /path/to/some/file
<ActionParsnip> allan_: have you installed video drivers?
<staticRails> Armageddon: how to copy it ?
<allan_> yes
<Armageddon> staticRails: select
<indus> ActionParsnip: cant run doom 3 without it :)
<mzz> Armageddon: if I had to guess I'd say broken mirror or broken proxy between you and the mirror
<emilien> Bonjour a tous
<allan_> thats work ok i can run Quake 2 in wine good
<Armageddon> staticRails: to paste, use double mouse clicks (right and left at the same time)
<ActionParsnip> allan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<indus> aah ok he said he cant run
<ActionParsnip> indus: exactly, start with the basics
<bazhang> emilien, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<Armageddon> mzz: how can i fix it ?
<indus> allan_: what graphics card do u have
<staticRails> Armageddon: i am in text mode... how I can copy in text mode?
<allan_> just cant open native games in fulls screen opengl that is
<mzz> Armageddon: depends on which it is. If it's not a proxy simply retrying later may fix it. But do seek a second opinion, I'm pretty new to apt still.
<staticRails> Armageddon: I don't have mouse in text omde
<indus> allan_:in terminal output of glxinfo | grep render
<Armageddon> staticRails: oh wait ! there was a way :/
<allan_> any suggestion
<indus> !who | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tofix> hello all , i have some issue with Xen, i use 3.3 on a 2.6.27,... i enslave 2 eth in a bond0 that i bridge to xenbr0, no problem with this... with xen tools i can create and start as needed, but each time i try to shut or reboot or even destroy a domain,  the dom0 cpu load go to 100% and the communication with hypervisor seems to be closed , an idea ?
<mzz> staticRails: what are you trying to paste(bin)?
<Armageddon> mzz: thanks
<lex1> serious trouble with ubuntu 9.04 on a acer aspire 5672 wlmi
<allan_> oh ok
<lex1> i cant boot properly
<staticRails> dmesg
<ActionParsnip> allan_: maybe  doom3 --fullscreen
<staticRails> mzz:  dmesg
<mzz> staticRails: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<Cube> hey, im having troubles compiling NEWSBEUTER on ubuntu 810, it says i dont have sqlite3 to compile it BUT I DO!
<lex1> after the splash screen i get a black screen with some shizzle on (graphic errors)
<indus> staticRails: yah directly paste from command line i suppose
<tado> ActionParnsnip: same same...
<ActionParsnip> allan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25490
<jrib> !compile > Cube
<allan_> allan@Morphus1:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<ubottu> Cube, please see my private message
<allan_> direct rendering: Yes
<allan_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3870
<allan_>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<allan_> allan@Morphus1:~$
<FloodBot3> allan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Armageddon> mzz: its not a proxy, its a broken mirror i guess ! and its been that way for a long time
<indus> Armageddon: whats ur error
<mzz> Cube: you're probably missing sqlite3-dev
<Armageddon> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218803/
<tado> ActionParsnip: same same
<Exile> mzz: cheers that done the trick!
<ActionParsnip> tado: try 1M just to test
<mzz> Cube: or libsqlite3-dev even
<Cube> mzz: ye. and i typed in sudo
<Cube> aaah
<Cube> there you go
<indus> Armageddon: did u mess with your sources list?
<Cube> thanks mzz
<FloodBot3> Cube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Armageddon> indus: no
<indus> Armageddon: or use custom ppa?
<allan_> indus
<staticRails> indus: http://pastebin.com/f55324e87
<Exile> mzz: so the updates should defiantly come thru the usual channels? I wont need to install manually?
<Armageddon> indus: maybe
<lex1> how can i start ubuntu without my graphic drivers ?
<indus> allan_: yes allan?
<Armageddon> indus: the second one yes !
<allan_> allan@Morphus1:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<allan_> direct rendering: Yes
<allan_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3870
<allan_>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<allan_> allan@Morphus1:~$
<FloodBot3> allan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<staticRails> Armageddon: \http://pastebin.com/f55324e87
<allan_> i did that and thats is indus
<Armageddon> staticRails: lemme checl
<indus> allan_: aah ok so 3d is enabled
<bazhang> allan_, paste.ubuntu.com with errors NOT here
<staticRails> thx
<mzz> Exile: as long as you install through apt (apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, whatever) and don't add any stupid repos to sources.list then sure, updates will come in automatically
<staticRails> Armageddon:  you know my problem?
<lex1> i cant start ubuntu :( plz help
<allan_> yes
<mzz> Exile: this definitely includes firefox-3.5 from the ubuntu repos
<indus> allan_: always paste the output then give us the url here
<Armageddon> staticRails: no
<mzz> Exile: (why do you think this is not the case?)
<indus> !paste | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> allan_: run doom 3 from terminal
<allan_> Ok indus
<lex1> after the splash screen i get a black screen with red and green lines on it
<Armageddon> indus: here's staticRails pastebin :P http://pastebin.com/f55324e87
<jrib> Cube: why are you compiling it at all? newsbeuter is in the repositories
<indus> Armageddon: you solve it :P
<ActionParsnip> tado1: i guess it still sucks
<gabkdlly> lex1: try the alternate cd
<mzz> jrib: heh, good point, I should've checked for that
<Cube> jrib: lol the 0.9 version or something? they're already at 2.0
<Armageddon> indus: no idea what's his problem lol
<Kartagis> how can I solve http://pastebin.com/m3786cf56 without rebooting?
<lex1> alternate cd ?
<tado1> ActionParsnip: good guess _)
<allan_> allan@Morphus1:~$ doom3
<allan_> DOOM 1.3.1.1304 linux-x86 Jan 16 2007 21:58:02
<allan_> found interface lo - loopback
<allan_> found interface wlan0 - 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0
<allan_> ------ Initializing File System ------
<FloodBot3> allan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allan_> Loaded pk4 /usr/local/games/doom3/base/game01.pk4 with checksum 0x51c6981f
<lex1> i can boot from a live cd normal
<bazhang> lex1, text based installer
<Armageddon> allan_: use pastebin next time
<ActionParsnip> allan_: use the pastebin
<Armageddon> lol
<lex1> well i dont want to reinstall all that
<nibbler_> Kartagis: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart, maybe rmmod/modprobe the drivers for your audiohardware? (just guessing)
<indus> sexy dmesg :)
<bazhang> lex1, try restarting in safe mode
<lex1> doesnt work too
<ActionParsnip> allan_: insteaad of putting the text in here and scrolling the channel, put the text in the pastebin then give us the link to the new page you are taken to
<mzz> Kartagis: err, I'm pretty sure pulse normally runs as "you", not systemwide
<Exile> mzz: I'm not sure, the version I installed the way you suggested is still named Shiretoko and there is no update option under help in firefox.
<lex1> tried ...generic-11 and 13
<lex1> both dont work
<ActionParsnip> allan_: this will allow you to give multiple lines of textwithouot ruining everyones irc experience
<bazhang> lex1, what errors do you get restarting in safe mode; be very clear as 'doesn't work is too vague
<Cube> mzz: ok how can i get libcurl!?
<Exile> mzz: its probably fine just want to make sure
<mzz> Kartagis: so I wouldn't use the /etc/init.d/ script for it, I'd check if the user instance crashed or didn't start
<lex1> i dont get any error message :(
<ActionParsnip> tado1: ok use the command to set it back to 54M
<indus> allan_: when you go to paste.ubuntu.com you will see a text box , paste the output there, write your name and click on send, then you will get a new page with a url, give us just the url here
<tado1> ActionParsnip: done already
<Kartagis> mzz, it must have crashed, because it was working this morning
<lex1> it's just an black screen with grphic "errors" on it
<lex1> e.g red lines
<Armageddon> Cube: sudo apt-get install libcurl3
<bazhang> lex1, so you are able to successfully start in safe mode then
<mzz> Cube: recommend you at least try the packaged version first, as mentioned by jrib (I see 1.3, there may be a ppa with a more recent version). If you insist on compiling: apt-cache search libcurl, the relevant -dev package should be listed.
<nibbler_> bazhang: safemoe is without X?
<Cube> thanks
<lex1> ... i can start it but after the ubuntu start (splash screen) i get a black screen
<bazhang> nibbler_, without the drivers, vesa
<indus> staticRails: aah the intel 915 chipset
<mzz> Kartagis: check if it's not running or if the connection's refused for some other reason. If it's not running: restart it. Forgot how, but it may be as simple as "pulseaudio" in a terminal.
<Cube> mzz: where would that ppa be?
<ActionParsnip> lex1: can you press alt+f2 to get a dialogue box up?
<lex1> it worked yesterday :(
<indus> allan_: did u start doom3 in terminal?
<lex1> no
<mzz> Cube: there's a search function for ppas, which in turn you can search for via google :)
<ActionParsnip> lex1: does it happen if you log in as another user?
<bazhang> lex1, what video card, what driver and how installed; include my nick in your response
<lex1> i cant log in
<lex1> Radeon X1600 (in a acer aspire), driver installed via sudo
<indus> lex1: use the person's nick in your answer or question so that it will highlight for that user
<jrib> Cube: apt-get build-dep newsbeuter will install the build dependencies for the newsbeuter package fwiw, but finding a ppa would be preferrable to compiling
<indus> lex1: like this
<indus> lex1
<lex1> but the driver was for a X1400 :(
<indus> lex1
<indus> lex1
<lex1> indus, kk
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<staticRails> indus: what should i do?
<indus> floodbot muted me :P
<ActionParsnip> lex1: you can log in to root recovery mode add use the adduser command ;)
<allan_> :P
<Cube> jrib: ok. but i cant find any ppa with some decent version - maybe im not searching the right way?
<lex1> bazhang: how can i un-install a graphic driver without logging into the system
<lex1> bazhang: from a live system on the same pc
<indus> staticRails: now what is the status? did u get some graphical scrren?
<jony123> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<indus> allan_: is your problem solved?
<ActionParsnip> lex1: i told you, boot to recovery mode root console
<lex1> root console and than ?
<lex1> actionParsnip: i am sorry but i am a linux nOOb
<jrib> Cube: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=newsbeuter
<ActionParsnip> lex1: make a new user using adduser
<Cube> jrib: gracias
<ActionParsnip> lex1: if you can't log in as that user, boot to root console again then uninstall the driver
<lex1> so i just write in the console (root-consol) adduser ?
<giuseppe_> join #ubuntu
<giuseppe_> hi
<ActionParsnip> lex1: well no, you need to specify a new user name
<lex1> nice thx
<ActionParsnip> lex1: e.g.   adduser failsafe    will create a new user named filsafe
<giuseppe_> hi there is someone can help me \.9
<giuseppe_> :)
<lex1> actionparsnap: you made my day :D
<ActionParsnip> lex1: you will then need to run: passwd failsafe    to set the password (if adduser doesnt make you set it)
<ActionParsnip> lex1: you can have any username you like except the ones that already exist
<FreshPies> Ain't nothin quite like a fresh pie
<giuseppe_> guys someone is capable to resolve a problem with wireless on eeepc
<ActionParsnip> FreshPies: is it fresh fish pie
<bazhang> !ot > FreshPies
<ubottu> FreshPies, please see my private message
<FreshPies> Oh ok
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe_: ask the room, it will reply if it can
<FreshPies> I thought this was a food channel
<FreshPies> isn't ubuntu like a kind of gumbo?
<maddie> anyone alive in here?
<oldude67> FreshPies, google it
<ActionParsnip> FreshPies: its an african word meaning "together"
<bazhang> FreshPies, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<misfitx7> you mean gum-ball?
<indus> maddie: iam
<maddie> I am so effin bored
<ActionParsnip> maddie: play tux racer ;)
<jrib> maddie: learn something new...
<maddie> whats that?\
<allan_> No problem still
<ActionParsnip> maddie: a cool game
<allan_> indus
<FreshPies> maddie: sometimse when i'm bored, i bake pies
<jrib> FreshPies: do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<maddie> just wanted to maybe chat...new to the whole linux thing
<FreshPies> no, i'm just here to help
<jrib> maddie: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<indus> so all are in the mood for off topic
<maddie> I type that in?
<indus> cool
<ActionParsnip> maddie: this is support, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vasser> hello
<jrib> maddie: you type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Supersaiyan_IV> maddie, it's difficult to chat in here, as there's 1354 user heres
<ActionParsnip> !hi | vasser
<ubottu> vasser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Supersaiyan_IV> here*
<vasser> i wish to install ubuntu using WUBI, is it possible to use ext4 as the FS inside wubi ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> interesting question
<maddie> not sure it worked
<vasser> also, will it even make a difference ?
<maddie> apparently I am clueless
<jrib> maddie: you can probably just right click on the word #ubuntu-offtopic and hit join channel
<ActionParsnip> vasser: should be, ext4 is faster but i don't personally use it due to the reports of data loss early on.
<ActionParsnip> maddie: we all are :)
<allan_> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/218827/
<vasser> it is not safe ?
<allan_> indus are you there
<ActionParsnip> vasser: the early design was with hard shutdowns. ive not read the latest
<ActionParsnip> vasser: it will be defaul in karmic which is out in october
<vasser> good to know, thanks ActionParsnip
<allan_> indus is this a hard one to fix
<Supersaiyan_IV> vasser, http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu don't think you can use it within wubi, you could mount a ext4 disk from wubi though
<roberto_> hi
<roberto_> what i have to put in menu.lst to use kernel 2.6.28-14-generic ? grazie:)
<Blindblade> to no avail
<b1n42y> lex1: vt?
<Blindblade> looks like editting menu.lst does nothing
<vasser> is it possible to convert ext3 to ext4 after installing ubuntu ?
<allan_> hello indus
<b1n42y> vasser: yes but u will lose some ext4 benefits
<roberto_> I don't know what to write in the file
<b1n42y> vasser: which u probably wont care for
<vasser> which benefits, for example ?
<alteregoa> i am looking for quato
<ActionParsnip> Blindblade: you need to run  sudo update-grub after editting it
<Blindblade> oh dammit.
<Blindblade> I feel like a moron. thanks A
<ActionParsnip> vasser: you can convert ext3 to 4 but you dont get all the benefits of ext4
<alteregoa> i have to find quato
<b1n42y> vasser: i cant remember, server related i think, larger fs support for one i think
<Blindblade> ActionParsnip:
<oldude67> Blindblade, this is the reason that they say to run windows first then ubuntu. its easier
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Blindblade
<ubottu> Blindblade: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> Blindblade: the documentation is pretty good for grub
<Blindblade> I know oldude67. Figured my problem though, thanks to ActionParsnip.
<b1n42y> vasser: its probably better to wait till october when its been tested etc it will be default in koala
<Blindblade> Alright.
<Blindblade> THanks guys, I might be back.
<vasser> will do, thanks, b1n42y
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: or just omit the windows install all together, super easy ;)
<alteregoa> vasser: wait till a online fraggles are out for ext4
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, now your talking...hate windows
<shaullx> how to install adobe flash player on 64bit?
<shaullx> and why can't i see any menu in my firefox (they are there i just can't see them)
<vasser> thanks for all the help, bye now
<alteregoa> ask them to write a 64bit version for flash
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: don't hate it, I just realise that linux does everything that windows can do (well, for my needs anyhoo)
<shaullx> na i rather get another quick term solution:)
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: you can install the flashpluin-installer package
<tado> ActionParsnip: i followed this, and with the following command it seems to work!
<tado> ActionParsnip: echo -e 'alias wlan0 iwl3945 \noptions iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1' > /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: or you can download the 64bit .so from adobe and put it in your plugins folder
<Until_It_Sleeps> It is alright to leave your computer on 24/7?
<shaullx> witch one is better?
<ActionParsnip> tado: nice one bro :D
<tado> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<Until_It_Sleeps> ...or is ##hardware a better question for this?
<Until_It_Sleeps> erm, a better channel*
<ActionParsnip> Until_It_Sleeps: i do. my file server has little over 3 years uptime
<oldude67> Until_It_Sleeps, mine runs 24/7
<tado> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot again. this definitely made my day!
<ActionParsnip> tado: np man
<Until_It_Sleeps> ActionParsnip: Well, with servers, it's only natural that they run 24/7. I'm talking about desktops and the like...
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: i use the 64bit one, its beta but runs really well
<ActionParsnip> Until_It_Sleeps: no difference, its just a pc
<oldude67> Until_It_Sleeps, mine is a desktop as well
<alteregoa> i am looking for douglas quaid
<ActionParsnip> Until_It_Sleeps: in fact its ancient (P3 500 CPU, 128Mb RAM)
<RandomTime> Until_It_Sleeps: It's ok to leave your computer on 24/7 - Linux works much better 24/7 than Windows (windows likes to reset and get slow)
<b1n42y> how can i get a cpu load over time for one pid
<lex1> how can i uninstall a driver when it'S not a proprietary driver ?
<KC|work> i am quaid
<alteregoa> linux has a monolithic kernel, its obsolete
<ActionParsnip> lex1: how did you install it?
<alteregoa> i hope the hurd project goes to ubuntu
<lex1> actionPar: via sudo i think
<lex1> actionPar: yeah with the terminal
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lex1: using the repos?
 * Until_It_Sleeps wishes his group could get the C++ version of his Wikipedia program completed faster, then he would migrate to Windows without hesitation.
<Until_It_Sleeps> erm
<Until_It_Sleeps> migrate to Linux*
<b1n42y> can i have a command that will enable me to track cpu load for one process please
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: its worked since the 70s and works very well
<lex1> ActionPar: omg i am a total nOOb i use linux for 2 days now...
<Until_It_Sleeps> See, I get confused 30 minutes after I wake up... :P
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509138
<ActionParsnip> lex1: did you use apt-get install?
<lex1> cant remember
<lex1> w8
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: thanks, btw i love how the new notifications work with pidgin
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: i turn those off, very annoying
<indus> allan_: hi
<indus> was afk
<bullgard4> How is 'host bridge' definiert? (It is used in lspci.)
<lex1> ActionPar: yep i used apt get
<ActionParsnip> lex1: then you can remove it with: sudo apt-get --purge remove <pakage name here>
<indus> allan_: does doom3 have any display options inside? resolutions etc?
<indus> allan_: i have quake 4 and it has the same options
<ActionParsnip> allan_: doom3 runs amazingly under wine if all else fails
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: well when you replied how would i have known that or for that matter how would you know if someone responded to you ?
<bullgard4> How is 'host bridge' defined? (It is used in lspci.)
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: the icon in the task bar turns into a smiley yellow face from green
<allan_> indus well it does but it dont display long engough
<lex1> ActionPar: how do i now the pakage name :(
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: thats enough notification for me
<indus> allan_: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> lex1: what video card is it for?
<deany> and it also flashes the taskbar when im in another desktop
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: haha but i just read both your messages whilst checking out the thread you pointed me to
<lex1> Radeon X1400
<ActionParsnip> lex1: or you can run:  history | grep install      may show you
<allan_> well installed doom3 in native files but it just flashed the screen and that it
<deany> I dont like the notify system..it shows for few seconds and then doesnt... least iif ive gone away I come back and see my taskbar flash and my icon in tray smiling still.
<allan_> so i cant get to the options
<lex1> ActionParcnip: i get: 2 history | grep install
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: i just dont like stuff popping up and trying to grab my attention. I'll do it when i'm ready not because some intransient occurance happened.
<false> rg/55984 - screen shot from alsa mixer [05:49] [false(+ei)] [6:Freenode/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt)] [Act: 5,7,8]
<lex1> but i am in  a live system atm....
<false> [#ubuntu]
<ActionParsnip> lex1: does one look like the driver you installed?
<lex1> i only see: 2 history | grep install
<lex1> Atcion: nothing more just that line
<ActionParsnip> lex1: i see
<ActionParsnip> lex1: then try:    dpkg -l | grep ati | grep video
<ActionParsnip> lex1: once you know the package name you can wrench it out
<lex1> ActionParsnip: ii  xserver-xorg-video-ati                     1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2                 X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper
<ActionParsnip> lex1: does that sound riht to you?
<lex1> ActionParsnip: it does ;)
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: ye im like that as well, hate ads on internet, TV and OS's that bug me, im just saying i think as far as pidgin integration its a +, each to their own though, now stop replying coz you're popping up in the top right hand corner whilst im trying to decypher this code on the thread LOL
<ActionParsnip> lex1: then run:   sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lex1> allready did :D
<ActionParsnip> lex1: top man
<lex1> reboot now, cya in a bit
<ActionParsnip> peace
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: i need that over time, im seeing how firefox behaves without flash coz 60 tabs with java turned on is killing this 1.7ghz tablet
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: well yeah, firefox sucks at ram too
<b1n42y> it looks like disabling java has decreased cpu usage by 40% to 20% from 60%
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: try a lighter DE too like LXDE or xfce to save more cpu
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all
<chrissmithy> Hi hope some one can help I am trying to get my usb mf627 modem working have tried doing whats reccomended in the forums to no avail
<indus> ActionParsnip: firefox 3.5 is much better
<CrAzYoNi> I'm using Postfix under Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty, 32 bits
<ActionParsnip> indus: yeah, gonna compile it when i get in
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: do yo have an alternative ? i've got 2gb so ram isnt so much of an issue but i cant have 700mhz + going to web browser ...
<ActionParsnip> chrissmithy: does it show up in lsusb
<CrAzYoNi> I noticed that the outputted options related to /etc/init.d/postfix are not match to the script code options.
<chrissmithy> no it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: firepup, swiftfox
<CrAzYoNi> For example /etc/init.d/postfix does not show status as an option, though it is exist in the script source code.
<false> Anyone lead me in the right direction to activate my internet and touchpad switch keys?
<ActionParsnip> chrissmithy: ok, disconnect the device, wait 10 seconds, connect the device, wait 10 seconds, then run:  dmesg | tail
<false> s/internet/wireless/
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: thanks, midori no good, opera's pluginwrapper is probably worse than ff3.5 so ill try your suggestions
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: theres one i can never spell...kazenchaze
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: its the default in fluxbuntu :)
<b1n42y> ye that one crashes
<b1n42y> oh fluxbuntu... hmmm
<chrissmithy> ActionParsnip: thanks I will give that a go
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Hi, what program can I use to make backup copies of my bought dvd's? I am using Ubuntu Hardy.
<ActionParsnip> chrissmithy: make sure it is powered too ;)
<jrib> !dvd | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b1n42y> Chiselhuk_Plus1: brasero ?
<chrissmithy> ActionParsnip: it is it just sits there with its green light on :)
<Slart> Chiselhuk_Plus1: k9copy is one
<cycrosism> are the aus servers diwb
<cycrosism> are the australian servers down*
<Slart> !info k9copy | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1555 kB, installed size 3364 kB
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> b1n42y: Didn't work! :(
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: btw do DE take that much cpu ? isnt it the realted software that comes packaged with them
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: bit of both really
<b1n42y> Chiselhuk_Plus1: why ?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Thanks guys!
<RandomTime> hey
<cycrosism> m:80 (202.158.214.106). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<cycrosism> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/source/Sources  Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (202.158.214.106). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<cycrosism> is it me or is it the australian servers?
<ActionParsnip> cycrosism: The connection was refused when attempting to contact au.archive.ubuntu.com.
<Slart> cycrosism: that server doesn't respon for me neither
<cycrosism> ...
<ActionParsnip> cycrosism: i'd say it was down
<b1n42y> Slart: i usually dont suggest packages from other de's, its all good but
<cycrosism> when will they be back up do you recon?
<ActionParsnip> cycrosism: later is all we can really say
<cycrosism> kk, ty :D
<lex1> didnt work
<b1n42y> cycrosism: whats happening ? i get my updates from OZ
<Aureo> ppl
<Aureo> help
<cycrosism> bln42y i think the australian servers are down or something
<cycrosism> b1n42y, **
<b1n42y> oh, try aarnet
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Aureo
<ubottu> Aureo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cycrosism> I'll just wait till the're back up
<lex1> ActionParsnip: ;( it didnt work
<cycrosism> they're*
<b1n42y> its in the sources and its the quickest for me anyway
<ActionParsnip> lex1: try booting to recovery again but dont choose root, select fix graphics
<Aureo> i cant seen the amsn on synaptic
<cycrosism> b1n42y, do you mean http://oz.archive.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Aureo: sudo apt-get install amsn
<ActionParsnip> Aureo: does that work
<Aureo> portuguese ?
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Aureo: its a terminal command
<b1n42y> cycrosism: um, im talking about repos what are you talking about ? are you talking to me?
<cycrosism> wait i think its back up
<b1n42y> *confused
<limpc> hey guys. trying to install adobe air on ubuntu 9.04
<limpc> installer installed fine but cant seem to run any .air apps. anyone else having that issue?
<limpc> or had.
<cycrosism> Hey I think the server is back up  http://au.archive.ubuntu.com
<marcus> tryton.de
<lex1> ActionParsnip: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mbx-1q-jpg.html 
<b1n42y> cycrosism: i was referring to ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/
<lex1> thats the "error" i got
<lex1> it's just a small part of the screen
<cycrosism> b1n42y, doesnt matter, the server is back up
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Until_It_Sleeps> :O net splitz
<cycrosism> lol
<cycrosism> uber net split
<b1n42y> hey did you see that netsplit
<lex1> lol
<b1n42y> that was awesome
<oldude67> welcome back everyone..lol
<OkropNick> :]
<Hew> thanks
<lex1> actionparsnip: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mbx-1q-jpg.html  WHATS THAT SHIT
<b1n42y> i thinks thats lex taking a photo of his screen ?
<limpc> wow. them some big pixels
<Supersaiyan_IV> lex1, I had the same problem
<b1n42y> limpc: thats what i thought
<ufd> does anyone know why google earth always crashes on 904 ? thanks
<lex1> it's just a small part of the screen lol
<b1n42y> ufd: compiz ?
<Slart> ufd: no, but you might be able to tell us if you run it in a terminal
<Supersaiyan_IV> lex1, it occurred because i wanted to change the standard terminal resolution, and it adjusted the splash screen to that, and it fukd up
<zaphod_home> when i shut down ubuntu, my screen breaks completly...
<myself> http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D06CvUjLgK5g&video2=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DuR2UXmTGK4M
<ufd> i have got compiz but its not running at the mo
<lex1> supersaiyan_IV: how did you fix it ?
<ufd> what would i need to type in terminal
<limpc> ufd - works fine here
<Supersaiyan_IV> lex1, now I have turned off the splash screen completely, and im running 1024x768 terminal resolution
<Slart> myself: reason for posting that?
<b1n42y> ufd: run it from terminal like slart saif
<b1n42y> said
<myself> slart im sorry
<ufd> slart saif
<ufd> ok 1 sec
<lex1> supersayain_IV: the thing is i get the normal splash screen and AFTER that i get this error
<b1n42y> try googl +tab
<ufd> command not found it says
<ufd> slart saif or googl +tab
<Supersaiyan_IV> lex1, yeah same, only the logout screen or boot screen was bad
<b1n42y> the second and use the key not type tab
<Slart> ufd: huh? I'm supposed to be able to decrypt that?
<ufd> thats what you told me to type
<b1n42y> ...
<Supersaiyan_IV> lex1, if you install startupmanager you will have a nice gui to manipulate the splash
<Slart> !who ufd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who ufd
<Slart> !who | ufd
<ubottu> ufd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<limpc> anyone here using adobe air on 9.04?
<limpc> i cant seem to install .air apps - AIR itself installed fine.
<limpc> but when i run .air installs, nothing happns. no installer opens, no error messages, no errors in logfiles, nothing
<ufd> !slart ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slart ok
<b1n42y> ufd: slart is a name of a person here, type google followed by the tab key to give you a list of all possible commands that start with google
<Slart> ufd: no, don't use the !.. just my name (if you're talking to me)
<ufd> ok
<ufd> sorry
<blind|melon|chit> Hi :> I'm experiencing multiple problems with the Java plugin in Firefox 3.5...whereas it used to work perfectly, now even simple 2d applets cause graphics corruption and require a restart of the X server to resolve :/
<ufd> slart is it google tab
<blind|melon|chit> The same plugin still works fine with the earlier, default version of Firefox
<Slart> ufd: ask the one who told you.. it wasn't me
<b1n42y> ufd: do you know where your tab key is
<ufd> bin42y in term it says google-earth/ when i press tab key
<b1n42y> ufd: sometimes represented but to arrows going in opposite directions if it doesnt have TAB written on it
<ufd> bin42y i know thw tab key
<b1n42y> ufd: ok thats the commad to run it
<coleys> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<JGodbout> Can someone give me a list of all the MSN clients which support viewing another persons webcam?
<coleys> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<JGodbout> I know aMSN works, but it would be cool if I had some others that worked
<ufd> bin42y it says google-earth/: is a directory
<b1n42y> ufd: so you are sure that its the only thing you get when you type google and tab
<ufd> bin42y absolutely
<b1n42y> ufd: for me googleearth bring it up
<user__> hi
<user__> how can I get my sony vaio's motion eye webcam to work under ubuntu?
<JGodbout> What are all of the Ubuntu MSN clients that support viewing webcam?
<Schizoid> Can anyone tell me which package contains the standard xlock program?
<Narpi> Kopete support webcam
<Slart> !find xlock
<ubottu> Found: libposixlock-ruby, libposixlock-ruby1.8, xlockmore, xlockmore-gl
<tudon> JGodbout:  and Amsn
<ufd> bin42y earlier after i first installed it i had to delete a file in its dir to stop it from crashing after startup, it worked, but it still seems to have problems from a video level (i think)
<JGodbout> Ok thanks
<Schizoid> woah Slart. My xlock program seems to have disappeared, and xlockmore is certainly not it
<user__> my webcam is not recognized by amsn
<JGodbout> Yeah, aMSN hasn't been working too well for me
<ufd> bin42y
<JGodbout> so i was lookign for some alternatives
<ufd> bin42y i'll try google tab again
<Narpi> i'm looking for someone who had install Heroes III on his computer, can you help me ?
<Slart> Schizoid: what is it? a screensaver?
<Schizoid> Slart it just blanks X and then you have to enter a password to get back in. xlockmore does the same thing, it just isn't the same as whatever was originally installed with xubuntu
<Schizoid> i have no idea where it went
<Slart> Schizoid: can't really help you with that.. never really messed with that part of xubuntu
<Schizoid> yeah, no worries. THank you
<b1n42y> ufd: ok, well i was going to get you to delete that file, let me turn compiz on and see if it crashes for me
<tumii66> I'm installing ubuntu, should I install 32-bit or 64 ( i have used it for some time)?
<podman99a> hey all ... what permission code would this be... (i.e. 755) -rwxrwxrwt
<Slart> tumii66: how much memory do you have?
<tumii66> Slart: 2GB
<Slart> tumii66: I would go with 32-bit then
<tumii66> Slart: okay :) thanks
<Slart> tumii66: you're welcome
<drewby> how do I add a lang to gedit?
<drewby> how do I add a lang to gedit for syntax hilighting?
<MaT-dg> tumii66: there are no downsides on 64bit you now
<tumii66> MaT-dg: does 64-bit run 32-bit software (ex. after compiling)?
<MaT-dg> tumii66: yes, I've yet have to see the first program that doesn't run here
<b1n42y> ufd: ?
<Slart> tumii66: yes, it does... the problem is that if you want to run 32bit firefox, for example, you need 32bit versions of all the libraries that firefox uses
<tumii66> Slart: can I install 32-bit software (ex. Firefox) from command line? (is there such a command 'sudo apt-get install firefox-32bit' or so)?
<Slart> tumii66: the only software I've run into that didn't work on 64bit was a firefox plugin for doing my taxes online.. that was 32bit only, proprietary and very very annoying.. so it might not be a loss after all
<oldude67> Slart, so a simple apt-get firefox wouldnt work?
<MaT-dg> Slart: tumii66: but  why should you want to run 32bit FF when there is a native 64bit client wich is installed by default. There is no 32bit FF on a fresh ubuntu 64bit install
<Schizoid> !find xflock4
<Slart> tumii66: not that easy.. no
<ubottu> File xflock4 found in xfce4-utils
<tumii66> Slart, then i just get 32-bit :p
<Slart> MaT-dg: to run my annoying 32 bit plugin so I can do my taxes online? =)
<Slart> tumii66: the advantages of 64bit are limited to some special cases.. the disadvantages are almost even more limited
<tumii66> Slart: Okay
<Slart> tumii66: go with 32-bit now and when you reinstall ubuntu 10.4 you can give 64bit a try =)
<MaT-dg> Slart: ah well, I have to use windows and IE to do my taxes online, but that doesn't stop me from using ubuntu 64 bot for everything else
<tumii66> Slart: why 10.4? o.O
<Slart> oldude67: I don't understand.. you mean to install the 32bit version of firefox? if you run apt-get on a 64bit system it will install the 64 bit version
<tumii66> Slart: I mean, why wait so long?
<Halabund> On Windows, I use WinDjView for viewing djvu files.  It allows creating bookmarks to different views of the document, so I can flip between the views quickly.  Is there a viewer with similar capabilities for Ubuntu?  (It would be best if there were something that can do this for PDFs as well!)
<Slart> tumii66: hehe.. no special reason.. I usually reinstall every third ubuntu version or so.. then upgrade in between
<tumii66> Slart: okay lol
<JGodbout> Is there some sort of graphical tool to modify a keyboard layout?
<Slart> MaT-dg: I use a 32-bit vm myself.. haven't used 32bit firefox since adobe started releasing flash for 64bit
<tudon> djvulibre?
<Slart> xmodmap, JGodbout
<Slart> JGodbout: oh.. sorry.. graphical.. no idea then
<MaT-dg> Slart: actually I doubt that when a government doesn't have 64bit support today they will have it in 2010
<Slart> MaT-dg: true..
<JGodbout> Meh, I will try that anyway
<JGodbout> Who needs a GUI? Not me.
<indus> staticRails: hi any luck?
<indus> mmm 10.04
<indus> cant wait for that beauty
<tumii66> what special will 10.04 be ?
<tudon> in the future you will need a gui to get into not having a gui :D :O
<indus> well its four digit number :)
<indus> 1 0 0 4
<tumii66> indus, lo
<tumii66> lol
<papul> i need gmcs.
<indus> so who is stuc kwith what problem here
<ActionParsnip> indus: i kinda am
<limpc> nm figured out the issue
<limpc> apparently AIR != 64 bit.  gay
<indus> ActionParsnip: whats up
<indus> ActionParsnip: your problem must be complicated :)
<indus> i like the easy ones
<ActionParsnip> indus: is it possible to get a 64bit kernel in the netbook remix without first installing ubuntu then installing the frontend?
<ActionParsnip> indus: like a 64bit netook remix
<indus> ActionParsnip: isnt there a unr 64 available?
<tumii66> lol
<indus> gartral: hello
<gartral> where do I go to point out that packages should have regular merges?
<papul__> i need gmcs
<ActionParsnip> not sure, i just like the system as its light but wondered if there was ar 64bit version. ive not seen one as all netbooks afaik are 32bit
<ActionParsnip> !info gmcs
<ubottu> Package gmcs does not exist in jaunty
<matrix_> hi i am isntalling a langauge program from usb drive the program i am running with wine now its installin on C drive where will this programm be
<gartral> !info gmacs
<ubottu> Package gmacs does not exist in jaunty
<papul__> not gmacs gmcs
<matrix_> the file is install .exe
<papul__> configure: error: gmcs Not found
<papul__> ????
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm well,not sure what you want to do here,you want to use the netbook remix kernel and compile for your system? then add the frontend?
<ActionParsnip> indus: thats what i thought, oh well
<gartral> ActionParsnip: 64 bit netbooks exist, there rare, but I know someone who has one
<spectacular> what's happened to xorg.conf ?  what file is being used instead, please?
<meteor``> whenever i open any drives or removeable media, ubuntu creates a shortcut for it on desktop. How can i make it off?
<C-S-B> LOL @ online java based ms office proficiency test telling my netbook doesnt meet it's requirements...lol firefox 3 not supported(it says i need firefox 2+), i dont have ssl(wtf?) but ammusingly my resolution which is below there requirements, gets the thumbs up! :/
<gartral> where do I go to point out that packages should have regular merges?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, ubuntu is nowadays made to run without a xorg.conf
<jrib> gartral: what do you mean exactly?
<gartral> jrib: a dauntingly HUGE number of games in repos arn't supported by their respective dev teams anymore... three that i can name Ottomh are Wormux, Hedgewars, and warzone2100... NONE of these will connect too the networked game servers because the repo versions are Out-Of-Date
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i just installed ubuntu 9.x on two machines -- an oldish dell latitude laptop, and a brand-new eee pc.  Both seem to work very nicely, including having working wireless which i didnt have back when i was in debian.  one problem that i find is that when i try to watch video in youtube in firefox, it's very very slow and jumpy and kinda freezes the browser/computer a bit.  googling, they suggest changing something in the xorg.conf file
<spectacular>  but there's nothing in it at all.
<jrib> gartral: check if they have been backported, file bugs, feel free to help out :)
<jrib> !backports > gartral
<ubottu> gartral, please see my private message
<jrib> !bugs > gartral
<sky_1> whats command for showing HW ?
<C-S-B> spectacular: flash videos?
<jrib> sky_1: HW?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, do you have proprietary drivers installed on both?
<sky_1> components
<trashbarg> spectacular, try X -configure
<sky_1> cpu,gpu,disks,ram.......
<jrib> sky_1: lshw
<sky_1> thank you
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, C-S-B :  i installed the flashplugin-nonfree thing with apt-get
<sky_1> no
<sky_1> bad command
<C-S-B> spectacular: id read about installing flash, once done properly it will be fine-i doubt you'll need to mess with xorg
<jrib> sky_1: then be more specific
<gartral> jrib: Jaunty *started out* with these OOD packages.. they arent bugs, there poor package selection on cononicals part... my system is so %10 pathetic i cant even run git reliably
<tudon> C-S-B:  sounds scary an online ms test .   lets call it voluntary spyware ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, i see, but the gfx cards, do they have their vendors' drivers? eg nvidia/intel drivers
<n00min> fresh u9 install, gets to gdm, once password is entered -- hangs. hit power switch, gdm shuts down graphcially, correctly.
<sky_1> i want show hw components
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i don't know, not sure how to check or install them
<C-S-B> tudon: lol, i cant be bothered with it and im not installing something i dont need to comply
<jrib> gartral: I don't see how you claim that a package not working because the version in the repository is out of date, is not a bug...
<jrib> spectacular: yes.  lshw
<jrib> sky_1: yes.  lshw
<tudon> sky_1 :   dmidecode
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, type glxinfo in a terminal
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: fluxbuntu last release was in 2007 sometime... maybe ill run it VB in new bandwidth month
<gartral> jrib wormux throws "This version is not supported for online play... download a ner version at www.wormux.org
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, if it says ati/nvidia/intel it should be good
<jrib> gartral: yes, file a bug
<xyz_test> hi all
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: it uses standard repos so can be upgraded
<erisol> how do you exit the x server?
<jrib> erisol: why?
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: you will need to install one of the desktop metapackages on it though
<sky_1> etc/init.d/xdm exit
<tudon> if zapp is disabled.  you can close the process also with htop
<datta> i installed apache, mysql, php on ubuntu but looking at the size of it want to uninstall it
<erisol> jrib: well, every once in a while, ubuntu hangs and I'm wondering if the keyboard shortcut could fix it
<datta> how can i unistall all the packages and clear up the space that it is taking (more than 150 megs)
<xyz_test> apt-get clear cache ?
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, if you have the Mesa driver, then we'll download latest drivers, if you already have proprietary drivers I'll find you a xorg
<tudon> yes with no zapp.   newbies are forced down the command line road to restart x .. nice?
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: like xfce or lxde, but dont tell me its like arch, im not new to linux 8 months or so and forever learning
<jrib> tudon: no they aren't
<tudon> what then?
<ActionParsnip> datta: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i will put the results of that glx command in pastebin
<tudon> i mean if it hangs
<jrib> tudon: there's a sysrq key combination
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, perfect :)
<tudon> a new key combination ?
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: no its a full desktop, just that the update manager is retarded and looks for the packages ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<sky_1> erisol: etc/init.d/xdm stop
<erisol> datta: try sudo apt-get remove, or sudo apt-get purge
<giaco> to reinstall the kernel image is "apt-get --reinstall install linux-generic" right?
<giaco> because /boot remains empty
<jrib> tudon: yes
<gartral> jrib: would you like to help too?
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: fluxbuntu doesnt come with one so you have to install it to get upgrades
<tudon> so ctrl alt backspace is disabled. what is it now?
<erisol> sky_1: the only problem with that is that all I can do is move my mouse
<jrib> gartral: no, I don't have enough time to help as much as I would like to on the software I do use unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | tudon
<ubottu> tudon: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: I C
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, http://pastebin.ca/1495722
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: thanks for the heads up
<devil_> wish to run c++ on ubuntu. also i want to install it on another system not having internet? what to do>
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, is that the netbook?
<sky_1> erisol: how you can write text ? O_o
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: its not a bad system and fluxbox is awesome
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, this is the dell.  same problem on both, i figure the same solution will fix both
<tudon> i know how to reanable it. but i thought he meant there is a new combination.
<erisol> sky_1: not right now, but it happens frequently enough and I was wondering if restarting x could help
<ActionParsnip> devil_: install build essential on the system with web, then copy the deb files from /var/cache/apt
<sky_1> erisol: it should
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, youtube etc worked perfectly on the dell in debian.  the eee pc is new so this is its first OS
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, lspci | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> tudon: its alt+sysrq+k
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, type that, and paste me what gfx card you have
<erisol> sky_1: so, if I run dontzap --disable, which key code is it? and what is sysrq?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, thx
<ActionParsnip> erisol: its the old skool CTRL+ALT+backspace, like it should be :)
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, on the eeepc it's an Intel Mobile 945GME
<jrib> erisol: look at the top right of your keyboard
<ActionParsnip> erisol: sysrq == printscreen key
<sky_1> ActionParsnip: he can work only with mouse
<erisol> ok
<tudon> sysrq is the super key?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, i see, go to system → administration → hardware drivers
<sky_1> erisol: you should make script for restarting X if you can work only with mouse then
<erisol> sky_1: no, that is just the only visible sign that my computer is working
<ActionParsnip> sky_1: thats gonna be a tough one to get round ;)
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: only thing is irc channel is dead so if i ever had any problems i'd have to come here and annoy YOU
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, is there an option for enabling a graphics driver?
<meteor``> whenever i open any drives or removeable media, ubuntu creates a shortcut for it on desktop. How can i make it off?
<tudon> ok
<erisol> sky_1: I'm saying that I can't click anything or switch windows, etc
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: theres #fluxbox too
<sky_1> erisol: ohh
<erisol> I'll try the ctrl-alt-backspace again
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: fluxbox has a tonne of online docs tooo
<gartral> jrib: will the fact that ive started useing PPAs for some games affect the bug reports?
<erisol> if it works, I won't be back for a bit ;)
<richardcavell> Any xmodmap experts here today?
<richardcavell> I want to assign a key on my keyboard as the control key by doing: xmodmap -e "keycode 133 = Control_R", but it doesn't work
<spectacular> i dont have 'hardware drivers' under system > administration
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, ^
<jrib> gartral: well you shouldn't file bugs against the packages in PPAs, you should file them against the packages in the repositories that exhibit the problem
<erisol_> ok, it worked
<Ratapoil> any idea why CTRL ALT Backspace doesn't work
<gartral> jrib: the ONLY problem these games are having, is that their too old~
<jrib> gartral: ok, file the bug then
<gartral> !dontzap | Ratapoil
<ubottu> Ratapoil: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<erisol_> Ratapoil: try sudo apt-get install dontzap, and then sudo dontzap --disable
<ForeverSmurf> is there a difference between debootstrap-udeb_1.0.13~jaunty1_all.udeb and 	debootstrap_1.0.13~jaunty1_all.deb
<ForeverSmurf> I am doing a remote server installation
<indus> Ratapoil: use alt-sysrq-K
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular,  i see
<gartral> jrib: I dont see why i have too file 100+ bug reports just to bring the attention of the devs too the new versions of the games
<indus> Ratapoil: keys changed now
<erisol_> what's the keyboard shortcut for quitting to terminal?
<indus> gartral: which games?
<C-S-B> erisol ctrl+d
<indus> erisol_: crl-alt-f1
<Ratapoil> what's sysrq?
<isaac_> hola
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, do, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<indus> Ratapoil: that printscrn button
<C-S-B> erisol_: sorry, that closes a term
<Ratapoil> thanks
<isaac_> ya me fui
<jrib> gartral: you are exaggerating I am sure... bug reports are how you notify devs of problems, I'm not sure what you want me to tell you
<Mikey^> Hey
<Shubuntu> hey does anyone know how to set up a vpn server on ubuntu and have a windows machine connect to it?
<Mikey^> Is there a program that i can use to send a fax ?
<Ratapoil> which app might contr6l triggering of numlock and scrolllock?
<timahvo1> Ratapoil: or stick Option "DontZap" "False" in server seciton of xorg.conf if you have one
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, then run envyng in the CLI interface, because thats the only one supported in latest ubuntu, envyng -t
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, on both, right?  done.
<gartral> indus jrib as far as I can tell... its EVERY game in the repos... none that i havent gotten PPAs for will connect too their respective servers... i mean NONE
<indus> that dont zap option dont work well and screws my x server
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, then install the recommended ATI driver
<jrib> gartral: if that's really true then file a bug stating that
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, this is for the dell only, right?
<indus> gartral: which games from repo u play? nexuiz? that game is too bad on system even though it aint that nice looking
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, yes, the intel will come later
<spectacular> ok
<klown> is there a way to redirect my sound output when I plug in a usb headset?
<erisol> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a new terminal?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, it's downloading...
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, :)
<indus> erisol: yes ctl-shift-tab
<indus> erisol: and for new terminal window ctl-shift-N
<spectacular> (btw ubuntu seems to be working so beautifully on the eee pc... and it's so nice to have working wireless!  and the webcam in skype!  i used to have to double-boot into awful windoze for those things)
<ActionParsnip> klown: its essentially a usb soundcard, you can use sound options to select the device
<indus> WINDOWS IS NOT AWFUL
<sky_1> yes he is
<indus> its great OS, as stable if not more than ubuntu
<tudon> it is EVIL
<ActionParsnip> spectacular: same with the aspire one, 100% works out of the box
<sky_1> indus: ok now die or leave
<indus> <troll>
<ActionParsnip> indus: im with you dude
<erisol> indus: thanks
<staticRails_> indus:
<klown> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to find a way I don't have to select the device.  When I plug in the usb headset, it selects it for me, and reverts back when the headset is removed.
<staticRails_> indus: sorry I was away
<meth> what is the equivalant of inittab file ? i need to make a script startup after gdm has start
<jrib> !upstart | meth
<ubottu> meth: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<indus> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<ActionParsnip> klown: you'd have to make a process to test your system to see if the device has been attatched then switch it if its seen
<gartral> indus: thats one, Saurbraten is another... followed by warsow, warmux, Hedgewars, warzone2100, Arkhart, BZFlag, Spring RTS, Dopewars, Lincity NG, Scorched 3d, Tremulous, and vega strike... those are all i have installed that either completely dont work, in only partially work due to newer versions being released
<jrib> meth: don't see what inittab has to do with what you want though
<gartral> wormux*
<ActionParsnip> indus: if windows suits your needs use it, if linux fits the need, use that
<meth> i want to seee the defaultrun level and other settings
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: do you remember my issue?
<ActionParsnip> indus: penumbra demo is awesome, urban terror if you like CounterStrike
<erisol> how do I get gsynaptics to work? It keeps complaining that SHMconfig needs to be set to true in xorg.conf, but I've already done that and it still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> staticRails_: not in detail
<sky_1> leave windows vs linux spamm
<mobi-sheep> !boot | meth
<ubottu> meth: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<klown> ActionParsnip: Can you give me something a little more specific..I don't mind looking it up, but I doubt I'll find much looking up "attached processes".
<jrib> meth: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default on ubuntu/debian.  What "other things"?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, it's now installing initial module
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: I reinstalled the intel vga driver.
<meth> dude i just want to look at it
<jrib> meth: look at what...?
<meth> i know how inittab works
<meth> there is no inittab now
<meth> i have no idea how upstart works
<k0pp> im looking for libgtk2.16.0, aptitude is complaining about it.  can anyone assist me in finding it.. ive looked everywhere.  either a .deb or tarball woudl be great
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, it wants me to restart the computer.  shall i?
<jrib> meth: yes, read the link ubottu gave you
<tudon> urban terror is fun.
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, aight :) yes do so
<tudon> but you can not lean
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: the result is a blue screen with a gray message.
<Mylesmadness> I can not get java working from inside firefox
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, let's see if it works, [Radeon Mobility 7500] is a really old one
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, ok brb
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: the message is: "failed to start the x server, your graphical interface..."
<ActionParsnip> klown: well when you attatch it you will get an extra entry in /dev. It may be the same each time so you can simply have a process running:   file /dev/<whatever it is>  if its not there, it will fail. If it returns true then run a command to switch the device
<ForeverSmurf> are there any other server installation options available. I am having no joy with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<ActionParsnip> staticRails_: ah yes
<tudon> next month a new wulfenstein game will be out and with a linux version avail i think
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f55324e87
<gartral> indus: out of those.. ive had to go and install PPAs for warzone2100, Hedgewars, Warsow, and Saurbraten too play online
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: it is the dmesg
<klown> ActionParsnip: I think I understand.  I'll try some stuff.  Thank you.
<rexes13> hey there
<indus> gartral: hmm cant really expect much from devs, its all hobby projects mostly
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i'm online on the eee pc now.  gnome wont start after the reboot
<tras3> howto install oracle on ubuntu 8.04.1
<ActionParsnip> gartral: warzone is in the normal repo
<ActionParsnip> !info warzone2100
<ubottu> warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (jaunty), package size 978 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<magnetron> tras3: please call the oracle support line. thank you.
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV,
<spectacular> (on the dell)
<meth> god forbid i want to know how my system works
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, ok, that means ati has taken away support for that gfx card
<erisol> is there a way to apt install for just my user, so I don't neet do use sudo?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: yes.. i know... but the version in repos is out of date, and you cant play online with it... ALL the games i mentioned are in repos, and ALL the games i mentioned are out of date in repos
<rexes13> hey there i am new
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, envyng -t then choose uninstall ati driver
<ActionParsnip> staticRails_: we need the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rexes13> and i have a question
<ActionParsnip> gartral: fair point
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, press ctrl+alt+F1 to enter the terminal
<rexes13> how can i get administrative previleges?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: mind you i was playing warzone 2100 in 1998 or so
<jrib> !sudo > rexes13
<ubottu> rexes13, please see my private message
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, press ctrl+alt+F2 works aswell
<gartral> ActionParsnip: me too :) i had the playstation version
<ActionParsnip> rexes13: if you run the command   groups   and you are in the admin group, you have admin priveledges via sudo and gksudo
<rexes13> oops
<ActionParsnip> gartral: weird how it can be out of date for such an old game ;)
<rexes13> forgot to mension
<rexes13> i mean in gnome
<erisol> ActionParsnip: what does gksudo do?
<rexes13> not via a terminal
<rexes13> i knew the way via terminal
<ActionParsnip> erisol: its for running gui apps with elevated priveledges
<erisol> ah
<indus> gartral: maybe a launchpad bug saying to integrate latest patches to repos will be well accepted
<ActionParsnip> rexes13: its still sudo for command line apps and gksudo for graphical apps
<rexes13> well
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: how can i send it to pastebin using command line ?
<indus> gartral: for games i mean
<rexes13> i wanna move an image to /boot and i cant
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, it's possible to get a proprietary driver for your card, but it requires an older kernel release, so it'll become unstable
<ActionParsnip> staticRails_: pastebinit <filename>
<sky_1> rexes13: why you move it to /boot ?
<jrib> !synaptics > erisol
<ubottu> erisol, please see my private message
<sky_1> rexes13: you need root privileges
<gartral> indus: that i goint to be seen as the largest pain theve ever had too deal with, we are literally talking 100+ games
<rexes13> to make my Grub loader look a little bit better
<indus> gartral: hmm maybe if i become a package maintainer, it will make it 99 games :)
<bazhang> gartral, please file a bug; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zaphod_home> @rexes13: gksudo --> app= nautilus
<sky_1> rexes13: easiest way is download startupmanager
<sonypaulpeter> hi guys , i need some help with installing nautilus.
<rexes13> from?
<sky_1> rexes13: repo
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, for the eee pc there's a guide here http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:compiz_on_eeexubunto
<rexes13> sudo apt-get install startupmanager???
<indus> sonypaulpeter: hmm install nautilus?
<zaphod_home> or use xterm and type $sudo su
<sky_1> rexes13: sure
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, nautilus is standard, unless you are not in Gnome
<staticRails_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/fd0cbf45
<rexes13> ok ty for ya help
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, ok i'm back in gnome
<sonypaulpeter> im in gnome
<sky_1> rexes13: command line version is -> as root cd to /boot and then cp file there
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, then nautilus is there already
<erisol> how do I find out my current x display information?
<gartral> bazhang: read back, i wasn't talking about 3rd party games, what i said is Ubuntu relavent
<ActionParsnip> use sudo -i   instead of sudo su
 * UIS|Class is now away: Class
<rexes13> ty mate
<jussi01> zaphod_home: sudo -i rather than sudo su
<rexes13> and last
<sonypaulpeter> yes. i did a upgrade and after that my nautilus is not running. cant re-install. getting dependency errors
<rexes13> where can i access it from?
<sky_1> rexes13: dont understand question
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: ahh fluxbox, i have been here before, its funny swiftfox seems to be the only thing running cpu wise if you know what i mean, and i rember i did like the look of it just need to learn how to use it, if its functional i think i might stick with it
<zaphod_home> sudo su workes as well...
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: it has amazing hotkey support
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: you mean shortcuts or Fn keys?
<rexes13> sky_1: i mean where i can access the startupmanager??
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, can i paste output here?
<sky_1> rexes13: if downloaded it then type to consol -> startupmanager
<rexes13> ok
<sky_1> sonypaulpeter: no pastebin it
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, paste.ubuntu.com
<sonypaulpeter> ok
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: shortcut combinatins, you can map (for example) CTRL+ALT+T to a virtual F key (Like F14) then you assign F14 to whatever you like
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i dont have eeexubuntu, just regular ubuntu
<b1n42y> shit i just right clicked on clock and the menu wont disappear lol
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/218924/
<ActionParsnip> staticRails_: looks like the last few lines are interesting: intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Invalid argument
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, you think i should roll back the dell to hardy or something?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, xubuntu is optional
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/mobility-radeon-7500-ati-drivers-3.7.6-x-4.3-down...-156858/
<Mylesmadness> I can not get java working from inside firefox. I have sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, found some info on getting the dell working
<sky_1> sonypaulpeter: try sudo apt-get install nautilus*
<rexes13> ty guys....c yaz around again...gonna do some translation of upstream in Greek
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, what version of ubuntu is this? and are you using some 3rd party repos or PPA's?
<qqq999> anyone in here use virtualization frequently? was wondering what they found better between VirtualBox and VMWare Workstation
<zenlunatic> qqq999, xen
<rexes13> I use veryoften Virtual Box
<Severity1> VBOX!
<Mylesmadness> I can not get java working from inside firefox. I have sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<sonypaulpeter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218928/
<blind|melon|chit> Mylesmadness: I'm guessing it's not working in Firefox 3.5
<qqq999> I'm running XP atm, found that workstation had a hard time with bridged networking (so I had to use NAT)
<indus> Mylesmadness: u using 64 bit?
<Mylesmadness> indus, nope
<sonypaulpeter> im using hardy
<sonypaulpeter> ppa's of few players
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, please paste.ubuntu.com of your sources.list
<indus> Mylesmadness: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, if you reverted the dell to ubuntu 6.06 or earlier there would be no problem http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, otherwise you'd have to use the opensource drivers, which are buggy
<Mylesmadness> indus, There is no program which provides java.
<Mylesmadness> Nothing to configure.
<xyz_test> configure nothing then
<qqq999> so for those who use virtualbox, is there a way to possibly share an entire drive via Shared Folder (I'm assuming samba would be kinda slow even though it's LAN)
<rohan> when is the next ubuntu LTS release?
<rohan> is 9.10 LTS?
<xyz_test> hmm
<jrib> !lts | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<indus> Mylesmadness: u sure java is installed?
<sky_1> Supersaiyan_IV: vesa driver should work ?
<bazhang> rohan, 10.04 possibly
<rohan> jrib: doesn't help.
<jrib> rohan: noticed.
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang how can i copy source list?
<Supersaiyan_IV> sky_1, for DRI?
<Mylesmadness> indus, Yeah
<indus> rohan: 10.04 is LTS but might be deffered
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, the dell had ubuntu 8.04 i think on it for a while and no problems.  then i had to replace its harddrive, which is why i did the new install.  should i put it back to ubuntu 8 then?  or use the opensource stuff?
<indus> Mylesmadness: reinstall it then or use openjdk
<xyz_test> whatever
<xyz_test> just try it yourself kind a stufff
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, i see, Mesa will do, it's no big deal really
<rohan> indus: deffered? why?
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---> paste.ubuntu.com or install pastebinit and use the | pastebinit after the initial command shown
<indus> anyone knows how to configure a remote for tv time?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, and i would like to keep the wireless working
<bazhang> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<bazhang> !info lirc
<indus> rohan: i said it might be,depending on gnome versions etc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4a-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 477 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, but if you want official ati drivers you need to revert due to lacking kernel support, and ati ditching yout card support
<rohan> indus: ok.
<xyz_test> remote for tv time ?
<blind|melon|chit> Is there any way I can switch the Java plugin used by default from the IcedTea version to the official Sun Java version?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, let's try mesa
<indus> bazhang: thanks, yes its working ,but some buttoms wont work /or i need to configure
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, type glxinfo, i think you have mesa
<blind|melon|chit> The icedtea plugin is giving me graphics corruption in Firefox 3.5
<indus> blind|melon|chit: yes type this sudo update-alternatives --config java
<indus> xyz_test: yes
<sonypaulpeter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218933/
<blind|melon|chit> indus: I tried that, but that only changed the version of "java" that runs, not the plugin, as far as I can tell
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, does it still say 'direct rendering: Yes' ?
<blind|melon|chit> indus: i.e. if i run java -version now it states that it's the official sun version, the plugin is still icedtea
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, yes
<rohan> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 on a remote server. however, now i want to downgrade it to 8.04 because it is LTS. what is my best option? i don't want to again go to the physical server
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, good, it wont get better than that
<jrib> rohan: no options then
<rohan> jrib: i can't remotely install over ssh?
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, apart from having around 30 PPA's the fact that some of them debian ones are likely the cause of your issues
<jrib> rohan: you need to reinstall
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, as for the eee pc follow the tutorial in the ling, just ignore all the xubuntu stuff
<rohan> jrib: yes, i want to do that. i know that downgrading isn't possible.
<richardcavell> Is there a quick and easy way to change the user id of a given user so that all his owned files and folders stay attached to him?
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, how can i fix it?
<Supersaiyan_IV> link*
<jrib> !install > rohan
<ubottu> rohan, please see my private message
<lee__> how to join pple on other channels
<LordLandon> richardcavell: change a user's login name?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: No, change his user id
<jrib> rohan: it would probably be much easier to have physical access but there may be some option for you on that wiki page
<Sirisian|Work> I'm trying to grep my whole HD and put all the results in a folder. What am I doing wrong. It puts one line in the file and then the rest to the console. grep -r -i repair / > /tmp/foo
<richardcavell> LordLandon: The number.
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, first comment out the debian repos, and try again; with that many possible conflict vectors you'll need to gradually weed it out
<sonypaulpeter> all of them?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, ok i'll work on the eeepc.  you think i should give up on the dell?
<sale_> c.omega.bg
<Munir> hello gurus
<indus> blind|melon|chit: then remove the iced tea plugin/also i think there is a setting in firefox to change it
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, the debian ones? there are only two or so that I can see
<qqq999> zenlunatic: I'm assuming Xen differs from regular virtualization solutions.... I'm envisioning the following use-case scenario: *nix os base for the majority of my computer use, then booting up an XP machine, transferring resources almost entirely to it for the purpose of gaming. is it possible or feasible?
<Munir> what is the best tool for software developement in Linux
<Munir> ubnuntu
<jwfoxjr> does anyone know of a good program to use to mulitplex multiple live audio streams into one?
<jrib> rohan: don't forget to setup ssh before loading the new install
<LordLandon> richardcavell: create a new user and chown everything
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: it seems more responsive thats for sure, but i dont have my gnome weather etc but i guess you can get all that stuff working, do you use it yourself ?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: There's no other way?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, the gfx card has completely phased out driver support, and the driver you have now gives you 3d rendering and dri for video playback, which is excellent as it is
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, should i remove them all?
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: on laptops, yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, are you running 64bit or 32?
<jwfoxjr> basically I have 3 icecast streams that I want to multiplex together
<rohan> jrib: thanks
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: you can run the gnome weather if you want
<rohan> how long are non-LTS releases supported for?
<jrib> rohan: 18 months
<erUSUL> Munir: what language ?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: it's an easy way...
<erUSUL> qqq999: winXP can not run on xen
<richardcavell> LordLandon: There has to be an easier way
<bening> what the program to run PS one on ubuntu
<LordLandon> richardcavell: the FS stores user permisions by the UID, so you'd have to change those anyway.
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, you can open the list with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # in front of the lenny/debian repos lines, then save and exit; sudo apt-get update and try again to install nautilus
<rohan> jrib: ok, ty
<plutxii> wanted to know if anyone used moblock or knew how to change which lists you use post install, i know there was that initial selection, but now i can't modify.
<LordLandon> richardcavell: an easier way is not changing the UID.
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i assume it's 32
<ActionParsnip> rohan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<erUSUL> Munir: i mean what programming language you use/develop in
<LordLandon> richardcavell: actually...
<LordLandon> richardcavell: usermod can do it.
<Munir> erUSUL: currentlly i am developer of asp.net
<Munir> i want to switch from windows to linux
<coz_> guys I noticed that the sg3-uitls pacakge in jaunty is version 1.24-2  I need a version .xx or higher...anyway of upgrading that?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: usermod -u, oddly enough does the chown on the user's home dir.
<ForeverSmurf> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: not on files outside of it though.
<qqq999> erUSUL: thanks, I see... I guess no one has really tackled the gaming from a linux base problem, then?  I've tried wine, but it really doesn't cut it
<coz_> I need version 3.xx or higher
<erUSUL> Munir: then try monodevelop... is an ide for mono a free implementatio of .net for linux it includes asp.net iirc
<erUSUL> !info monodevelop | Munir
<ubottu> Munir: monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 13292 kB
<LordLandon> coz_: compile it yourself?
<indus> coz_: you can always download from the developer website no?
<coz_> ok guys thanks
<indus> !iirc > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<erUSUL> qqq999: recent versions of VBox come with acceletrated opengl so maybe it is posible to run some games in a winXP install on virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: here will support server
<erUSUL> !vbox | qqq999
<ubottu> qqq999: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<legend2440> ForeverSmurf: yes  #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> qqq999: some apps have native installers, some have loki installers
<matrix_> hey i installed a language program from usb the file was setup.exe everthing went fine i run program but i dont have sound i get error no media found iam on ubuntu linux using wine
<Munir> erUSUL: is there any link you recomend me to read
<erUSUL> Munir: about mono ? linux programming in general ? there a re a lot of resources in internet just google around
<Pici> matrix_: Those sort of questions are better answered in #winehq
<Dunge> I'm trying to recompile the linux kernel in EABI mode from provided sources, I get to a point where it say "arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc: not found" . This is the Cross-compiler. I found out that I could add emdebian.org to apt-get list and get it if I were on a Debian box, but what if I'm on Ubuntu??
<erUSUL> Munir: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> matrix_: i'd check the appdb
<matrix_> actionparsip:whats that
 * blind|melon|chit doesn't understand Mono, is it really used that frequently on production servers or just for simple desktop apps?
<richardcavell> I just did sudo usermod -u 999 richard    and now when I type 'id' I still get 1000
<Dunge> or what was the channel specialized in cross-compile?
<Severity1> lfs cross compiler?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dunge> lfs?
<Dunge> nah not linux from scratch
<LordLandon> richardcavell: sure you're looking at uid, not gid? Worked for me.
<Severity1> Dunge, ahhh nvm, i dont really know any channels here for crosscompiling
<aaronvarghese> hi
<Dunge> I know I once ended up on one
<Severity1> but lfs has some materials regarding cross compiling
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, its still same
<blind|melon|chit> indus: I'll try that out...in the meantime would it be safe to simply make a symbolic link to the proper plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: uid=1000 gid=1000(richard) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(richard)
<indus> blind|melon|chit: hmm safe sure but not sure if taht works
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, what happens when you try to open your home folder from Places menu
<LordLandon> richardcavell: perhaps you can't do it on a logged in user.
<vvvv> I installed grub on a usb flash drive and i am trying to let it boot the installer with preseed file, which are both on the flashdrive. loading installer works fine. but it doesn't want to load the preseed.
<indus> blind|melon|chit: good lucks
<dreamy> does anyone know is the new sis drivers support for ubuntu ? in this case de 672fx
<Guest80127> umm..what is this irc chat about
<richardcavell> LordLandon: man usermod says you can't change the name of a logged in user
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang easytag 2.1.4 is opening
<bazhang> Guest80127, Ubuntu support channel
<vvvv> i use this: kernel		/jaunty/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux root=UUID=38a5477a-b0f7-4737-9114-cb1a138fc590 preseed/file=/preseed/test.txt
<Guest80127> ahhhhhhh
<blind|melon|chit> indus: Hmm, well what would be the best thing to do, copy the actual plugin directly in there? All the other plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins are symbolic links
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, from Home Folder under Places Menu --> easytag app opens?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: try doing it on a user that isn't logged in.
<indus> blind|melon|chit: no dont copy directly
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I only have two - myself and root. How do I run it when I'm not logged in?
<indus> blind|melon|chit: use the symlink
<LordLandon> richardcavell: make another user? Log in as root?
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, yea it is.
<richardcavell> LordLandon: How do I log in as root when I don't know the password? Ubuntu scrambles the root password by default
<Sirisian|Work> Why does grep throw so many permission denies and recursive errors when it's seaching?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: reset the password to something?
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: because you don't have permission probably.  What are you searching exactly?
<richardcavell> Sirisian|Work: You need to use sudo if you want it to have full access to your files
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, what about simply typing :  nautilus in the terminal what does it do
<Sirisian|Work> jrib, grep -r -i repair / > /tmp/foo
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I suppose I can create a dummy user
<Sirisian|Work> jrib, I'm running as root.
<LordLandon> richardcavell: sudo passwd
<richardcavell> LordLandon: And then log in as root from the login window?
<ActionParsnip> LordLandon: don't advise users how to reduce their system security
<LordLandon> richardcavell: and sudo passwd -l after you're done, to disable the account again.
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: pastebin
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/218955/
<LordLandon> ActionParsnip: see previous line
<ActionParsnip> LordLandon: just use sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> LordLandon: significantly quicker and easier
<LordLandon> ActionParsnip: he wants to change the uid of his account...
<LordLandon> ActionParsnip: so he has to not be logged into it
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, why or when did you uninstall nautilus
<ActionParsnip> LordLandon: i'd do it in a root recovery console
<richardcavell> LordLandon: and ActionParsnip: I'm thinking I should create a new user, restart and log in as that, and that sudo from that new account
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Do you mean the bottom option on the menu.lst screen?
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, i didnt uninstall. just upgraded when prompted to
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang. just few mins
<ugliefrog> someone say hello to me so i can test notification..... having issues tryong to work them out :) one or two is all i need
<richardcavell> ugliefrog: Hello
<buronas> does anyone know of a good boot disk for partitioning?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: more like 1) create new user 2) add to sudo 3) log out 4) log in as new user 5) do uid thing
<Ranakah> hello ugliefrog
<Sirisian|Work> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m6c63874d
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: whatever line recovery mode is on, then select root
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I like parsnip's idea more
<ugliefrog> thanks but no luck....back to the forums thanks
<khelvan> Hi, I'm fed up with Vuze and have installed Transmission, but I was in the middle of a large torrent download. Can anyone tell me where Vuze stores .torrent files so that I can resume the download with Transmission?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: i like not restarting my 'puter to run a command
<MidnightDevil> hi, i need an alternative for windows "RoyalTS" for linux... anyone knows any?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I don't think I have a choice. I can't be logged in when I run it
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: just don't grep sys
<ActionParsnip> MidnightDevil: rdesktop
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, is there any way to fix this?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: you have three choices
<MidnightDevil> yea but thats doesnt show a server list in a centralized way
<LordLandon> richardcavell: 1) login as root 2) login as different sudoer 3) reboot into recovery console
<ActionParsnip> MidnightDevil: i don't know of one that can connect to multiple servers like royal ts
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: or ignore the errors since it doesn't matter anyway
<jrib> s/error/warning
<ActionParsnip> MidnightDevil: but rdesktop can be used to connect to rdp services
<bazhang> sonypaulpeter, I cannot imagine what would remove nautilus during an upgrade
<Boohbah> MidnightDevil: freenx, tightvnc
<Sirisian|Work> jrib, Is there a way to output the output to one folder and the error output to dev null?
<legend2440> khelvan: /home/yourusername/.azureus/torrents
<richardcavell> LordLandon: and ActionParsnip: Recovery console seems the most elegant way. I'm actually putting together instructions for Ubuntu newbies, so it needs to be idiotproof
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: command > stdout 2> stderr
<Sirisian|Work> oh cool thanks
<sonypaulpeter> bazhang, its ok. i ll try some way out. thanks for your time
<LordLandon> richardcavell: O.o what ubuntu newbies need to change their uid?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I maintain instructions for setting up Ubuntu on Macs. Many Mac owners try to keep OS X. Their userid on OS X is often 500, while on Ubuntu it's 1000. They have to change their userid to access their home partition on OS X.
<ActionParsnip> LordLandon: was kinda thinking that. ive never had to do it
<sonypaulpeter> bye all
<LordLandon> richardcavell: hmm o.O
<richardcavell> LordLandon: They have to do it or else they can't access their files on the OS X partition.
<richardcavell> from ubuntu, I mean
<khelvan> legend2440 - thanks
<richardcavell> LordLandon: In my /etc/passwd file, it has this line: richard:x:999:1000:Richard Cavell,,,:/home/richard:/bin/bash What does this mean?
<richardcavell> The 999 appeared after I did sudo usermod -u 999 richard
<LordLandon> richardcavell: that your uid is 999
<wezzie1954> Hi. Can anyone help me get my sound back? I've just done a kernel upgrade and all my sound has gone!
<richardcavell> LordLandon: But I type id and it says 1000
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Maybe I need to reboot
<buronas> soo does anyone know of a good boot disk for partitioning?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: do ls -l ~
<LordLandon> Do you own all the files in your homedir?
<ubuntuisloved> can someone tell me if the 9.04 has the real cisco built in the kernel
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Yep
<LordLandon> richardcavell: then it got changed to 999..
<richardcavell> LordLandon: richard richard all the way down
<LordLandon> richardcavell: restart x.
<LordLandon> richardcavell: or  do an id from a tty
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Stay online, I'm going to reboot
 * LordLandon sighs
<LordLandon> People shouldn't be this reboot happy |=
<ugliefrog> hello ugliefrog:
<ugliefrog> cant say hello to self i guess
<mazda01> LacobF, well, brasero used to come up and ask me what I wanted to do with the blank audio cd. I checked a box that said to open a audio project in brasero and I checked a box that said to never ask me again.  Now I want to change that. I can't find it!
<mazda01> Problem here folks. brasero used to come up and ask me what I wanted to do with the blank audio cd. I checked a box that said to open a audio project in brasero and I checked a box that said to never ask me again.  Now I want to change that. I can't find it!
<Avalon1> epitelous ta katafera telika htan sto xeri mou kalimera
<Pici> !gr | Avalon1
<ubottu> Avalon1: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I'm back
<Avalon1> thanck you bye
<LordLandon> richardcavell: for future references, you don't need to be so reboot-happy with linux. The only time you should be rebooting completely is for a kernel upgrade, or if it's irreprably unresponsive.
<LordLandon> richardcavell: anyway. did it work?
<richardcavell> Yes, that's what it needed
<richardcavell> Or I could have restarted X
<richardcavell> but my ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled
<slayton> what are the available podcast clients available in the Jaunty repos
<LordLandon> richardcavell: loging out restarts X; /etc/init.d/gdm restart restarts x...
<Shubuntu> anyone gonna help me with pptpd in jaunty?
<vadi> Since i installed ubuntu 9.04 i having problem with audio (sometime working sometime not) is this normal for version 9.04. Please note i did clean install not any upgrade
<richardcavell> LordLandon: For some reason my terminal won't start after I've done usermod
<LordLandon> richardcavell: ctrl+alt+f1
<LordLandon> richardcavell: and it didn't start *because* you did the uid thing, probably.
<richardcavell> Doesn't work. My F1 is a hotkey for brightness controls
<LordLandon> richardcavell: ctrl+alt+f2
<vadi> Since i installed ubuntu 9.04 i having problem with audio (sometime working sometime not) is this normal for version 9.04. Please note i did clean install not any upgrade. Any idea plz
<richardcavell> LordLandon: No, my Fx keys are all hotkeys for my MacBook
<LordLandon> richardcavell: so don't hold down the fn button.
<EtherNet-> hello everyone
<Slart> vadi: I wouldn't say normal.. no
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I'm not holding it down
<max_klemen> hello
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Hang on, I have to reboot again
 * LordLandon sighs
<EtherNet-> anyone know what could be happening.... I hibernate the laptop and it seems to do it alright, but when I turn on the machine it doesn't boot from the image that hibernate has generated
<max_klemen> I have a question about large ubuntu deployments, someone could help me?
<vadi> slart: I was using version 8.04 it was very nice no problem with audio
<marcelo> hi guys... i have a problem, my ubuntu is a dns server. I have to flush the dns but nscd doesnt exist... how do i flush this cache?
<omar> s
<max_klemen> I have to do a deployment o ubuntu  of around 50 pcs on a public organization
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I'm back
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Reboot seems to be necessary on my machine
<omar> Hello which ubuntu version best to install ?
<vigo> !best | omar
<ubottu> omar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<frostburn> max_klemen, go on
<max_klemen> I don't know exacltly wich are the advantages of installinf LTS version 8.04 in this case
<zamuj> marcelo: hi guys... i have a problem, my ubuntu is a dns server. I have to flush the dns but nscd doesnt exist... how do i flush this cache?
<max_klemen> or the 9.04 version for full drivers support
<omar> vigo: advice me
<max_klemen> what do you think
<legend2440> mazda01: open nautilus then edit>preferences>media where it says other media in dropdown box select  blank CD and select  Action
<vadi> Omar: i am using verison 9.04 and have problem with audio and sometime pc is very slow
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I still can't access my files on the other partition. Does this mean I need to change the gid as well?
<vigo> omar: There is no best, there is recommended , that is the way I would go, if your box has X mem and X space and is XX years old or new, then there are a few options.
<progre55> you guys know any free online file uploaders?
<bazhang> !ot | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<frostburn> max_klemen, lts is good if you don't plan on upgrading your systems for long periods of time.  If i were doing a large installation like you, i'd probably use the latest version and plan upgrades every 6 months, a year at most.  Are all these installations on the same hardware, or all different kinds?
<omar> vigo : I have laptop vaio with 250 Gb hdd + 4Gb of ram
<indus> vadi: hi
<indus> vadi: still notsolved?
<vadi> Indus: Hi
<max_klemen> the same hard, mainly
<richardcavell> omar: What's your processor?
<indus> vadi did u try what i told u? change to alsa?
<vigo> omar: Most laptops use Xubuntu, the XFCE is very resource light. oh, ok, mostly home use or are you inclined to media applications?
<vadi> Indus: No,
<omar> richardcavell, core 2duo 2Ghz
<mazda01> legend2440, thanks, but that's not it. That dialog box all says, "Ask what to do" already. It's a setting somewhere else. ANy other thoughts?
<richardcavell> omar: You're sure it's Core 2 Duo and not Core Duo?
<whileimhere> Hi is there a better cdr burner than k3b or brasero
<vadi> indus: i tried it was working then when i restart again its not working
<omar> richardcavell, core 2 duo
<toriq> hi, anyone here have an old PC using s3 savage 4 graphic card? Mine cannot display resolution above 800x600 in Jaunty. I faced this kind of problem back then on Feisty and solved it. But I can't remember the workaround. I think it's related to xorg.conf setting? I searched around the forum and didn't find any clue.
<indus> vadi: hmm
<max_klemen> but what is then the advantage of the Long Time Support then?
<richardcavell> omar:  Your computer can handle the current distro, which is 9.04. You can choose 32 or 64 bit.
<vadi> Indus: Its not possible to install drivers from Via for sound, like installing in windows
<richardcavell> omar: I'm using the plain distro on a laptop and it works fine.
<indus> vadi: no need of installing anything, its already done via some modules
<omar> richardcavell, its possible for exemple to install ubuntu on the external hdd N
<gartral> alright... I installed a new sound card today... and I went into BIOS disabled the internl, came back into Ubuntu annnd the volume control applet in gnome panel has gone AWOL
<indus> vadi: dont try installing any 'driver' in ubuntu> its all handled auto
<richardcavell> omar: Yes, you can install Ubuntu on an external HDD
<vigo> omar: I agree with richardcavell. 9 would work fine.
<indus> vadi: and VIA definitely has drivers loaded already its open source
<vadi> Indus: I didn't install anything till now
<indus> vadi: dont ,just tell me what motherboard is it
<frostburn> max_klemen, then that gives you the best opportunity to test an upgrade before distributing to many machines.  LTS means that patches will be delivered for 3 years after the initial release.  You'll be able to use version 8.04 until april 2011 with all updates.    The alternative is to do a full upgrade every 6 months to a newer version.
<porter1> Anyone know where Evolution stores its data? I've tried deleting .evoution in my home folder?
<indus> vadi: you do hear sound dont you?
<omar> richardcavell, I have do that in my desktop but the problem my desktop always need external hdd to load grub
<mazda01> legend2440, before jaunty, I saw a command in system, prefs, removable drives and media, there used to be a storage tab and an option for blank cd or blank dvd but it's gone in jaunty now. I  still have it my upgraded machine from mythbuntu hardy heron. it's /usr/lib/thunar-volman/thunar-volman-settings but a brand new jaunty install doesn't have this program so I am not sure where brasero has this setting checked. brasero opens a data cd
<mazda01>  project automatically when I insert a blank cd and I don't want that.
<vadi> Indus: gigabyte
<wrwarwick> does anyone have any luck with the exchange mapi plugin for evolution?
<indus> vadi: ok you chagned to alsa andit got reset to oss again?
<omar> richardcavell, its possible for exeple let windows load grub in the internal hdd instead of external one ?
<vadi> Indus: I think no
<indus> vadi: go to preferences>sound
<vadi> indus: ok
<richardcavell> omar: I don't understand your question
<omar> richardcavell, ok look
<indus> vadi: select alsa
<rhosigma> doesn anyon e use MuSE??
<LordLandon> richardcavell: how is the other partition mounted?
<johane> Hi huys
<max_klemen> ok, thanks so much, frostburn
<johane> Hi guys:)
<LordLandon> richardcavell: what's it's entry in 'mount'?
<hemanth> !hi | johane
<vadi> Indus: Where in sound events
<ubottu> johane: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Mounted as "/media/OS X"
<indus> vadi: devices
<LordLandon> richardcavell: what's it's entry in 'mount'?
<Goldy`> in simple terms, is Ubuntu 9.x less stable than older versions?
<vigo> mazda01: Did you want to set a different application as the default CD/DVD application?
<bluegoon> Hi guys, user reporting alot of screen tearing artifacts across screen using a Jaunty installation, any clues/
<bluegoon> ?
<billing> looooooo
 * johane is wandering if there is eny ubuntu dev:)
<vadi> indus: i will give screen shot
<bluegoon> richardcavell: Howdy Richard :)
<richardcavell> bluegoon: Hi
<Bobik> sup?
<richardcavell> Goldy`: No it's not
<legend2440> mazda01: your usining thunar?
<Goldy`> richardcavell, it isn't? so you're saying it is (as stable/more stable)?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: it's mounted as "media/OS X"
<richardcavell> Goldy`: Solid as a rock for me
<richardcavell> Other users seem to say the same
<pratik_narain> hello everyone
<omar> richardcavell, right now I have windiows installed in my laptop I would like to install ubuntu on my external hdd , I am already dod that in my desktop I cannot boot windows without the external HDD because the desktop need external hdd to load grub then chose the system ubunto or windows
<indus> Goldy`: yes its not as stable as 8.04
<pratik_narain> i am on jaunty
<vadi> indus: http://imagebin.org/55999
<indus> Goldy`: for me atleast
<omar> richardcavell, I afriad same problem being happen in my laptop
<richardcavell> omar: sounds like you want to install grub on your internal hard disk
<bluegoon> Would screen artifacts be an indication of hardware incompatability??
<indus> vadi: play test
<Goldy`> my question is, IN COMPARISON, is a user looking for stability better off using, say, 8.04 than 9.04?
<bluegoon> Probably right?
<omar> richardcavell, yes
<indus> vadi: hear?
<trae> anyone have a music player they like better than rhythmbox?  (and I don't mean xmms or any of those type things)
<omar> richardcavell, but windows
<richardcavell> omar: So go ahead and do that. It's not a problem
<indus> trae: try banshee
<richardcavell> GRUB can load Windows
<indus> !info banshee
<vadi> indus: nothing
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2672 kB, installed size 9084 kB
<omar> richardcavell, is there some version for windows ?
<bluegoon> Damn onboard graphics, now I have to install a perfectly nice 8400GS in a Telesales machine..
<richardcavell> omar: Normal GRUB can load Windows
<indus> vadi: check volume icon on panel is not muted
<pratik_narain> touchpad problem anyone there to help
<vigo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trae> indus, kk
<Dunge> seriously what does ubuntu have better than debian? I installed both and they have the same application, same packages possible to get, and debian allow for easier work with multi-architecture (arm and such)
<vadi> indus: no i set it for 100
<omar> richardcavell, yes but I have grub installed on my external hdd that I have installed ubuntu , I cannot load windows without connecting the external hdd on my desktop
<vadi> indus: can you connect my desktop and check what is the problem
<richardcavell> Dunge: They are pretty similar. Not much point in having both installed.
<vadi> indus:  plz
<indus> vadi: u sure your sound jacks are not connected to headphone etc
<mazda01> legend2440, mythbuntu hardy heron did.
<richardcavell> Dunge: Ubuntu has regular release cycle and the loss of other architectures might be seen as a good thing.
<frostburn> Dunge, community support and ubuntu actively develops on user interface
<trae> indus, I used musikcube on windows and it's nice and minimalistic
<indus> vadi: how do i connect to your desktop
<Bobik> I'll think about it
<vadi> indus: if i log in to windows i hear sound so sound jack is not a problem
<richardcavell> omar: What I'm saying is you want to install grub to your internal hard disk and then you won't have that problem
<indus> vadi: ok
<who> re
<henrifromtexahom> is there a utility to move a program window from one monitor to the other in a  dual monitor setup?
<johane> vadi:What sound card you have?
<vadi> indus: like team viewer in windows doesn't exsist any software
<richardcavell> omar: Or what you could do is change your BIOS boot order so that it auto boots from external hard disk if present, then internal hard disk. And reinstall Windows boot loader.
<vadi> indus: on board sound card - from via
<omar> richardcavell, when I install grub on my internal hdd I am never need to connect external hdd to my desktop for load windows
<indus> vadi: i think johane asked it
<Wazzzaaa> How can I permanently change the ssh login message? (such that it isn't reset after a reboot) ??
<johane> vadi:Means you habe big problems:P
<gartral> vadi: is this a laptop or desktop?
<indus> ok i gtg cu in 30 min
<vadi> indus:desktop
<LordLandon> Wazzzaaa: the motd?
<johane> linux has some problems with via
<mazda01> legend2440, I said I upgraded from mythbuntu hardy heron to jaunty ubuntu. the remenants of mythbuntu stuff must still be installed and upgraded. the box I am having the issue on is a fresh install of jaunty so no thunar. i want to get that darn brasero popup again when I insert a blank cd-r but instead it automagically opens a data cd project. i have to close brasero everytime I insert a blank cd-r and I don't want to have to do that. ge
<mazda01> t it?
<vadi> gartral: desktop
<Wazzzaaa> LordLandon: motd resets after reboot
<indus> vadi: i have to go, gartral might help
<indus> good luck and bye all
<vadi> indus: thanks
<richardcavell> omar: Correct. But I reckon a better option is to alter your BIOS boot order.
<gartral> vadi: do you have both a PCI and an intergrated card?
<matrix_> have anyone installed eurotalk
<LordLandon> Wazzzaaa: change /etc/motd.tail
<vadi> gartral: no only intergrated
<omar> richardcavell, when I disconnect my E Hdd I have grub error show up so I need to connect  E hdd to reload the desktop then full grub menu show up to chose the system
<LordLandon> Wazzzaaa: there's a script that runs on boot that rewrites /etc/motd
<vadi> gartral: but i have tv turner card (MSI)
<Wazzzaaa> thnx LordLandon, you know what script? Or where the script is triggered?
<gartral> vadi: does said tv tuner have a built-in sound card?
<LordLandon> Wazzzaaa: uhh
<omar> richardcavell, but this will not apply when I desconnect the HDD should load the windows directly without showing up any error ,
<LordLandon> Wazzzaaa:  grep motd /etc/init.d/*
<vadi> gartral: if i plug directly to tv card when i play tv i can hear
<Wazzzaaa> yeah, thnx LordLandon
<Wazzzaaa> found it
<gartral> vadi: so it does have a sound jack on the card?
<vadi> gartral: yes
<richardcavell> omar: Your best option is to reinstall the Windows boot loader then alter your BIOS options so that it will boot from external hard disk before internal hard disk
<hemanth> coolbhavi: you there
<gartral> vadi: with the headphones still in said card, can you hear any music player or play youtube vids and hear them?
<omar> richardcavell, I will trying thank you
<richardcavell> omar: good luck due
<richardcavell> dude
<coolbhavi> hemanth, yes
<vadi> gartral: i cannot hear anything from youtube or anything
<gartral> vadi: from either port?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I have a problem now mate.
<vadi> wait i will check
<vadi> gartral: wait i will check  please
<LordLandon> richardcavell: sup?
<gartral> no prob vadi :)
<vadi> gartral: i need to reboot brb back in 2 mins
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I've successfully altered my group id and user id to match that of my OS X partition. And when I type 'ls -l' on the OS X partition it gives me 'richard richard' for owner and group for all the regular files. But I still can't cd into the home directory
<pgquiles> how do I cahnge the default runlevel? I've tried creating a /etc/inittab with content 'id:3:initdefault:' (as the upstart FAQ advises) but it still boots in runlevel 5. Do I need to run any command after creating /etc/inittab ?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: what does it say?
<gartral> vadi: I'll be timing you ;)
<richardcavell> Permission denied
<jrib> pgquiles: why do you want to change it?  And why is it booting to 5?  2 is default
<LordLandon> richardcavell: did you give me the output of 'mount' for that partition?
<matrix_> have anyone installed eurotalk
<erisol> is it possible to inject a cd from the commandline, as opposed to just ejecting it?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: What do you want me to type at command line?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: 'mount'
<Slart> erisol: isn't there a switch for eject?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: also ls -ld /media/OS\ X
<anom01y> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pgquiles> jrib: I want to boot in console, not X
<LordLandon> richardcavell: and ls -ld [your home dir that you can't cd to]
<erisol> Slart, oh wait, I think there is
<erisol> -t
<jrib> pgquiles: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default in ubuntu/debian though
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Hang on let me reboot cos it seems to fix things
<erisol> is there a way to just cat the man page as opposed to using the man  viewer?
<pgquiles> jrib: huh? a few years ago, 2 meant multiuser without network, 3 multiuser with network, 4 was unused and 5 was multiuser with network and X :-?
<jrib> pgquiles: not in debian
<jrib> pgquiles: anyway, do you want to boot to "no X" permanently?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I'm back
<pgquiles> jrib: es
<pgquiles> jrib: yes
<jrib> pgquiles: just stop the gdm service from starting on runlevel 2
<Bryantos> Anyone else have a G1 and is on irc with it right now?
<jrib> pgquiles: I'm assuming you made a mistake before when you said your machine is booting to runlevel 5 and that it actually boots to 2
<pgquiles> jrib: how do I do that? remove execute permissions from /etc/rc2.d/gdm ?
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Okay, rebooting fixed everything, Lord. It works like a charm now. I can access my OS X directory from within Ubuntu.
<jrib> pgquiles: you can use sysv-rc-conf
<richardcavell> LordLandon: For the record, (and cos I know this channel's being logged) I'll tell you the correct commands
<richardcavell> sudo groupmod -g 501 richard
<pgquiles> jrib: yes, it's booting on runlevel 2. Back in the time, when I started using Debian (about 10 years ago :-) ), "boot with X" was runlevel 5
<pgquiles> that's why I assumed I was booting in runlevel 5
<richardcavell> (where 501 is the group on my OS X partition and richard is my Ubuntu username
<richardcavell> and sudo usermod -u 501 -g 501 richard
<richardcavell> LordLandon: simple as that. But you have to reboot
<jrib> pgquiles: oh.  Since I've used debian (much more recently, their policy has been to make 2-5 identical).  I didn't know that it used to be different
<LordLandon> richardcavell: more like log in and out.
<Iceman_B|SSH> greetings
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Well I don't have a login window so for me it's reboot
<jrib> erisol: man foobar | col -b
<Iceman_B|SSH> does anyone know how to mount a win2k8 share from the command line? I want to make a hdd dump via "dd" over the network
<LordLandon> richardcavell: well, as long as it works for you, and you're happy.
<gartral> vadi: I see your back :)
<vadi> gartral: I removed the Tv card
<richardcavell> LordLandon: You're not patronising me are you :)
<gartral> vadi: ......... why?
<pgquiles> jrib: thank you
<LordLandon> richardcavell: q=
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Only remaining issue is that usermod -u changes ownership of all files in home directory, but it doesn't change group. Still, that doesn't affect whether I can open them
<vadi> gartral: to fix this sound problem.
<jrib> pgquiles: no problem
<alff21> do we know is winetrincks?
<erisol> jrib, thanks
<gartral> vadi: well you completely botched the test i wanted you to do...
<LordLandon> richardcavell: easy to fix, if you want.
<vadi> gartral: oh no problem i can put it back
<richardcavell> LordLandon: I'm thinking chgrp ~ -R richard
<richardcavell> is that right?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: except the ~ goes at the end.
<vadi> gartral: brb
<benedikt> I have a router that servers about 700 clients. Is there a more user friendly tool than tcpdump to analyze netowrk traffic? E.g. finding out who manged to get the virus that booms out spam endlessly
<strep_> hi everyone! im using jaunty and when i drag & drop a file into a folder on the destop, this file doesn't disappear from desktop.. anybody knows how to change this? gracias
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Yep. They're all mine now!
<jrib> benedikt: wireshark maybe?
<LordLandon> richardcavell: (=
<benedikt> jrib: preferrably gui-less..
<richardcavell> LordLandon: And I can operate the OS X partition as easily as the Ubuntu partition now
<LordLandon> richardcavell: k (=
<cambazz> hello. how do I downgrade to the latest system upgrade
<jrib> benedikt: only know of tcpdump... tshark turns up in google but I've never used it
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Have you seen my Ubuntu installation instructions for n00bs? It's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192296
<cambazz> ubuntu made an update of the system, and now my development environment is crashing.
<Slart> cambazz: you can't, afaik
<richardcavell> LordLandon: For Intel Mac owners. I want it to be bullet-proof, so I need to think long and hard about what I write there.
<LordLandon> richardcavell: i'm at work mate.
<cambazz> Slart: how can I know what was changed in the latest upgrade
<LordLandon> tl;dr;
<LordLandon> cambazz: start with what's crashing
<Slart> cambazz: I think apt has a log somewhere in /var/log, but I'm not sure
<richardcavell> LordLandon: That's okay. I have the instructions here and I'll add them to my instructions now.
<LordLandon> richardcavell: k
<vadi> Gartral: I am back with TV card
<richardcavell> LordLandon: Thanks for help.  Ciao.
<gartral> vadi: ok, now do you have the tv tuner plugged in and in ubuntu?
<vadi> gartral: yes
<cambazz> Slart: well it installed java 6 update 14
<gartral> vadi: open rythmbox (or your prefered audio player) and start playing something, leaving it play well you check the output port of both your intergrated sound card and the tvcard
<cambazz> and i need to downgrade java 6 update 13
<vadi> gartral: ok vlc is running and no noise
<TheBase> hello
<gartral> vadi: out of either sound port? also, doe your system have forward facing ports?
<TheBase> Does anybody know a program to easily build simple websites?
<cadman21> Can help me with getting a BELKIN wireless G desktop card to work on 9.04?
<TheBase> 'Cause I can't stand to type all the HTML
<vadi> gartral: could be please give me an example for forward facing ports
<gartral> vadi: headphone port on the front of your computer
<ojii> hi all, how can i start bash to already be in a certain folder (other than home) and that it doesn't show the very long path where it starts on the left side?
<vadi> gartral: yes i have
<Slart> ojii: there are switches/parameters you can use.. man bash would be a good start
<Slart> ojii: or man gnome-terminal if you're looking to start a visible terminal
<legend2440> !kompozer | TheBase
<ubottu> TheBase: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<gartral> vadi: ahh... check them too
<Severity1> gnome-terminal --working-directory=/home/ojii/Desktop --geometry=51x43
<ojii> Severity1: I'm using the bash terminal from within eclipse, so pretty sure gnome-terminal won't wrok
<vadi>  gartral: still the same no music (this is my TV card -http://eu.msi.com/uploads/prod_a24187f2a4f95b1f71c387bf1c811ba1.jpg)
<gartral> vadi: check your forward ports, please
<vadi> gartral: I checked still the same
<cadman21> Can anyone help me get a BELKIN wireless G desktop card working on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Severity1> well i believe you can prettymuch use the same idea on that
<gartral> vadi: ok... can you run lspci and pastebin the output? (PLEASE use pastebin, and dont paste into the channel)
<mazda01> legend2440, before jaunty, I saw a command in system, prefs, removable drives and media, there used to be a storage tab and an option for blank cd or blank dvd but it's gone in jaunty now. I  still have it my upgraded machine from mythbuntu hardy heron. it's /usr/lib/thunar-volman/thunar-volman-settings but a brand new jaunty install doesn't have this program so I am not sure where brasero has this setting checked. brasero opens a data cd
<mazda01>  project automatically when I insert a blank cd and I don't want that.
<trae> banshee won't let me just drag and drop music from a folder to it.
<henrifromtexhoma> i am not  able to activate twin view ina  dual monitor setup
<henrifromtexhoma> i get  a  faild to set meta someing error message
<henrifromtexhoma> meta mode
<LordLandon> trae: exaile is great.
<henrifromtexhoma> it is   nvidia  softwar e
<TheBase> legend2440, thanks
<trae> LordLandon, I'll give it a whirl
<henrifromtexhoma> any common causes to interfere with twinview?
<sunny> hey guys i can use some help with my new linux... i need to install the ubuntu server edition on top of my ubuntu desktop so i can run a web server from my local PC can anyone help?
<A|i> I just tried mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda by mistake (I meant sdb), I have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, it seems sda1 and sda2 are not formatted and the data is there, but did I lose my mbr now? would it my linux reboot now?
<gartral> sunny: you dont need too install both
<Slart> sunny: you don't need the server edition to run services.. just install apache on your desktop machine
<gartral> sunny do a google search for Ubuntu LAMP
<Slart> !lamp | sunny
<ubottu> sunny: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<trae> LordLandon++
<sunny> but what about the DNS information and all an i do all that from LAMP?
<ojii> Slart: the man page is 5000 lines and just made my head explode
<trae> LordLandon, perfect mate....  that's a keeper.
<gartral> Slart: someone should correct that factoid.. its... confusing
<Slart> sunny: what dns stuff are you talking about?
<amikrop> Hello. How can I unlock my public ssh key on login?
<mazda01> when I insert a blank cd-r, brasero always starts up a data cd project and I don't want that anymore. how do I change that?
<vadi> gartral: http://pastebin.org/1693
<Slart> ojii: mm.. there is *a lot* of information in that man page..
<sunny> my website url needs to have DNS information how would i be able to set that up so it points to my box
<amikrop> I mean, automatically unlock my ssh key on login.
<sunny> through lamp i mean
<Slart> ojii: let me have a look at it
<Slart> sunny: that's usually not done on your machine.. but on your internet providers dns
<vadi> Gartral: http://pastebin.org/1693
<ugliefrog> In firefox i keep gettinh "Please get Adobe Flash Player to display this content" I have it ! sometime it works and sometimes it dont. Whats the fix
<sunny> o soo contact my net provider then... gotcha thanks bud :)
<beilard> hey, when i try to replace kwin with compiz-fusion with "compiz --replace" it tells me that i do not have XGL and then it seg faults, what can i do?
<sunny> verizon would be really pissed i called lol
<gartral> vadi: I ee one slight hangup... your audio card is reported as a Via HDAC... im not sure how linux handles HDACs..
<napzter> hello guys how can I, see all the processes in my UBUNTU and Stop a specific process just like Ctrl-Alt-Delete in Windows?
<trashbarg> napzter: ps(1), top(1), kill(1), killall(1)
<oldude67> napzter, open terminal and type in ps -e
<vadi> Gartral: so is it not possible to fix ?
<gartral> vadi: looking into that now
<beilard> napzter: install htop "sudo apt-get install htop" and then run htop in the terminal
<vadi> gartral:ok i am waiting for your advice
<gartral> vadi: does aplay -l
<napzter> so how can i kill the firefox result= 9415 ?        00:00:00 firefox
<gartral> vadi: does aplay -l do anything*
<trashbarg> napzter: kill 9415
<trashbarg> napzter, or killall firefox
<napzter> trashbarg: no changes...
<beilard> napzter: killall firefox-bin
<staticRails> i want to reinstall gconf... how to do it?
<gartral> napzter: kill -9 9415
<jrib> staticRails: why ?
<beilard> napzter: or killall firefox
<vadi> gartral : http://pastebin.org/1695 (aplay -l)
<napzter> thnks
<staticRails> jrib: I have some error messages which points it.
<jrib> staticRails: ok.  But what would reinstalling it do?
<erxin> i heard there is a special firefox for your hardware, is this true ?
<jrib> staticRails: you should just share your error message and ask for help with that instead
<gartral> vadi: lol.. please plug your speakers into the audio out on your soundcard and run that again, its an audio test :)
<xcesarfrancox> Hi everyone, does anybody know how to recover a NickServ password?
<LordLandon> erxin: it's a lie.
<staticRails> jrib: it is about 12 hours that I am sharing the error messages here...
<cfm> Hi all - I have a Pentium D machine running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.  "uname -p" reports "unknown" for the processor type.  I have some software that appears to rely on this returning x86. Any idea why I'm getting "unknown"?
<staticRails> jrib: I had just one problem. I think they are more than 3 now...
<beilard> extor: there is swiftfox which is optimized for your processor
<staticRails> jrib: the first problem which had occured after some works to solve other problems is:
<erxin> I have standard firefox 3.0.1 on my ubuntu, i have updated to 3.5 the named changed to shiretoko 3.5, there are 2 version firefox 3.5 and the secure version does anyone have experience , do i need to remove the old firefox ? is shiretoko the latest one ?
<staticRails> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f55324e87
<delusion42> Can someone help an Ubuntu/MySQL/ODBC noob get a working ODBC connection via unixODBC? I've edited /etc/odbcinst.ini with what I believe are the correct settings, but get "odbcinst: SQLInstallDriverEx failed with Invalid install path" when I attempt to install the driver
<staticRails> jrib: the problem with my vga
<FireVai> good day everyone....
<gartral> erxin: firefox-3.5 can coexist with the "stable" one just fine
<vadi> gartral: my speaker is allready pluged and same output like before
<staticRails> jrib: r u there ? and can u help ?
<FireVai> i just did a system update.. now i have several lines at the top of my desktop and my taskbar is kinda messed up.. any ideas how to fix this?
<LordLandon> FireVai: does restarting X help?
<jrib> staticRails: you have managed to confuse me.  How is gconf related to what you have pastebinned?
<FireVai> LordLandon:  i restarted pc 3x
<vadi> gartral: You there
<delusion42> Asked another way, does anyone have any experience setting up MySQL + ODBC under Ubuntu that might be able to answer some questions?
<LordLandon> FireVai: ah. That's no fun then.
<staticRails> jrib: gconf was the first problem... and I do agree with you that this pastebin doesn't have anything with that.
<FireVai> nope
<gartral> vadi: ok.. run pkill pulseaudio; sleep 2; pulseaudio -vv and then alsamixer -Dhw and try playing something
<FireVai> hmm
<Iceman_B|SSH> how do I mount a win2k8 share ?
<gartral> vadi: yes, Im not going anywhere, you just need too have a little patience :)
<cfm> Ignore my question - looks like it#s intended behaviour in Ubuntu.  Will have to pursue with software vendor.
<jrib> staticRails: here is what you have to do.  Pick one problem.  Pastebin relevant information (logs, error messages, etc.).  Ask the channel your question on one line and link to the pastebin
<FireVai> ok well no worries.. i'm reinstalling in a cpl days.. so maybe that will fix it
<staticRails> jrib: thx
<staticRails> http://pastebin.com/f55324e87
<erxin> synaptic dont find swiftbox , do i need to update my reposities
<Slart> ojii: hmm.. no luck so far.. one would think this would be easy
<om26er1> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Slurpee> When I receive DHCP, DNS is never setup.  I always have to manually enter nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<CodeFire> anybody thr??
<Slurpee> it is really annoying because when I show up at a wifi network....I have to guess which is the AP or router which can do DNS for me.
<CodeFire> Can anybody tell me how to set DPI while using KDE Environment
<CodeFire> ?
<ojii> exactly Slart... was a bit disappointed. i'd have expected something like: /bin/bash "/my/working/dir"
<CodeFire> I mean in KDE env
<Eloff> I set desktop effects to None, and the screen goes completely black except for a small strip of color near the top
<Eloff> how can I recover my system now?
<Eloff> (tried rebooting, but it kept the settings)
<jsteel> When I use kexec on 9.04, the network interfaces aren't detected. What the heck?!?!?!!?
<staticRails> anyone can help to reinstall the gconf?  I issued the command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gconf" and I received "E: couldn't find package gconf"
<CodeFire> login in recovery mode
<CodeFire> i mean boot
<vadi> gartral: when i run this command (pkill pulseaudio; sleep 2; pulseaudio -vv) will it take some time to finish the process
<CodeFire> then simply
<CodeFire> type rm -rf .*
<Guest82599> @jsteel i think /etc/network/interfaces is bypassed from 8.10 onwards
<CodeFire> that will make settings to default
<gartral> vadi: uhh.. no.. it *should* be near instentanious
<Pici> !who | CodeFire
<ubottu> CodeFire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i set up that compiz stuff like you said (on the eee) but it still didnt fix the firefox youtube problem.  what else can i do?  any way to be able to try the xorg.conf fix that i see when i google?
<bobo> hey all, i wanna back up my quake 4 dvd, and when i copy it with AcetonelISO, it says i'll need a no-dvd crack for it, whats that mean?
<bobo> Quake 4 game that is
<staticRails> anyone can help to reinstall the gconf?  I issued the command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gconf" and I received "E: couldn't find package gconf"
<CodeFire> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Eloff> where is the display settings stored for jaunty?
<CodeFire> !tab Eloff i can help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vise> Hi.. I just installed this tiny 3d game called "Trigger".. But when i start it from the console, it says that the X11 driver is not configured for opengl, and exits... any ideas?
<Pici> CodeFire: It means your tab key on your keyboard...
<gartral> vadi: ok, go ahead and kill that terminal window
<Eloff> hi CodeFire, I'd really appreciate that, thanks :)
<staticRails> anyone can help to reinstall the gconf?  I issued the command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gconf" and I received "E: couldn't find package gconf"
<trashbarg> ojii, something like /bin/bash -c "cd /your/dir ; /bin/bash" should work
<Guest82599> \commands
<vadi> gartral: ok i did
<Guest82599> \help
<bazhang> staticRails, gconf2?
<CodeFire> Eloff, you can restore all display settings and others too by logging to root using recovery moe
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, this isnt' just a little annoyance, youtube virtually does not work at all.   it barely doesnt show anything and really screws up the sound
<jrib> staticRails: why are you ignoring what I told you?  Reinstalling gconf is unlikely to do anything
<gartral> vadi: ok pkill pulseaudio and then pulseaudio -vv
<Slart> ojii: it seems that doing "bash --noprofile --norc --login" will at least not change directory to your home folder but stay in the current one..
<bobo> staticRails: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
<Eloff> I'm in recovery mode now
<CodeFire> Eloff, and type rm -rf .* in terminal
<staticRails> bazhang: ya or every verstion.
<jsteel> does anybody use kexec on jaunty?
<vise> anybody knows what "X11 driver needs to be configured for openGL" means?
<Guest82599> nick vic
<CodeFire> Eloff, >> remember to put that "."
<jrib> Eloff: be careful.  That deletes ALL settings
<vise> which is an SDL error
<staticRails> bazhang: the latest version.
<Eloff> that's maybe a little harsh for me
<vadi> when i run  pulseaudio -vv it stopped on I: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink auto_null idle for too long, suspending ...
<jrib> !fixres > Eloff
<ubottu> Eloff, please see my private message
<Eloff> I just want to edit or remove the display settings file
<bazhang> staticRails, gconf2 is the package I am assuming
<bazhang> staticRails, unless you mean gconf-editor
<Eloff> Ah I think that will do the trick, thanks jrib
<staticRails> bazhang: gconf2
<vic_____> so I finally upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 last night
<bazhang> staticRails, so install it
<vic_____> and now going from 8.10 to 9.04
<ojii> thanks Slart and trashbarg, a combination of that worked
<Pici> staticRails: Why do you need to reinstall gconf? Reinstalling things in Linux rarely changes things.
<gartral> vadi: ok... that means the system cant find a driver... go into Applications>Administration>Hardware Drivers and see if anything comes up (you will see one for your gfz card maybe one for tv tuner, and shoulld be one for audio
<vic_____> curious to see if any of you guys encountered any issues with the upgrade process
<ojii> Slart, trashbarg : /bin/bash -c "cd /home/jonas/django_projects/mysite ; bash --noprofile --norc --login" did the job
<ubuntu> hello
<Slart> ojii: ah.. nice..
<twig11> I've installed a bible study program called xiphos which installs bibles, commentaries, and other books as modules either in /home/"user"/.sword for a single user or in /usr/bin/sword for all users. The xiphos GUI provides the option to do either, but installing into /usr/bin requires root privileges, so the option is disabled unless you're running as root or other users are allowed write privileges to /usr/bin. How do I allow r
<fccf> twit11: add sudo to the install script
<dsdeiz> how do i check for the dependencies of a package?
<fccf> twig*
<twig11> fccf: I have no idea how to do that.
<Pici> dsdeiz: apt-cache show packagename   or apt-cache depends packagename
<fccf> dsdeiz - rdepends packagename
<aggie> Hi
<fccf> twig11: when installing xiphos, did you use an install script?
<Pici> fccf: That is for reverse dependencies
<vadi> gartral: in hardware drivers i see only my nvidia card
<twig11> fccf: No. sudo apt-get install xiphos
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the package called that has the function command 'locate'?
<aggie> I need to patch something on this URL http://people.ubuntu.com/~apw/lp314928-jaunty/0001-UBUNTU-SAUCE-drm-i915-Set-up-an-MTRR-covering-the-GT.patch
<aggie> Just don't know hat to do
<fccf> Pici: u'r right
<gartral> vadi: alright.... let me do some more reseach
<dsdeiz> Pici: nice thanks mate..
<apw> aggie, what you trying to do?
<vadi> gartral: ok i will wait
<staticRails> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log => http://pastebin.com/f165ba75f   I have problem with my vga. I didn't have any problem with it till yesterday. but some changes broke it.
<aggie> apw, Trying to fix a intel prob
<aggie> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<apw> yep i know the patch i ported it
<staticRails> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log => http://pastebin.com/f165ba75f   I have problem with my vga. I didn't have any problem with it till yesterday. but some changes broke it.  the vga is onboard and the MB is Intel dg31pr
<aggie> apw, how do I aply it?
<fccf> twig11: if you did that then it should have installed to /usr/bin .. if it ended up in ~/.sword, then I'm confused
<apw> aggie, which kernel do you ahv
<apw> want to apply it to
<aggie> apw, Linux 2.6.30-020630rc2-generic
<jsteel> When I use kexec on jaunty, the network interfaces aren't detected. Does anybody use kexec on jaunty?
<apw> aggie, why that specific release?
<gartral> vadi: go into your mixer and make sure the sound is up and your not piping through spdif
<apw> aggie, if you can run that one why not run the latest mainline kernel which would include the fix?
<aggie> apw, that's what I installed
<gartral> !info teatime
<ubottu> teatime (source: teatime): Gnome Panel applet to reminds you when your tea is ready. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-6 (jaunty), package size 404 kB, installed size 708 kB
<apw> aggie, thats == what ?
<twig11> fccf: You install the book modules afterward from the app GUI. I do anyhow. Their documentation says they haven't implemented the ability to install modules with root privileges because implementation is different in different distros. So you either have to run the app while logged in as root or change permissions on /usr/bin.
<aggie> apw, sorry, that's the kernel I installed :)
<erxin> how can i increase the volume in ubuntu ?
<apw> aggie, ok lets startt again, thats a well old page ... so which actual issue are you hitting?
<vadi> gartral: i get error if i run alsamixer
<twig11> fccf: That should have read "you either have to install the modules while logged in as root"
<gartral> vadi: whats the error?
<vadi> gartral:alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<fccf> so run sudo xiphos or better yet gksudo xiphos to run the program as root to install the modules then close and restart
<aggie> apw, I'm trying to to get Ubuntu to work with a brookdale 82845g/GL intel video driver
<aggie> apw,  If I move a window arround it delays
<aggie> apw, like when you finish solitaire in windows
<aggie> ;)
<vadi> gartral: now alsamixer command is working and everything is 100% up
<twig11> fccf: does gksudo work on any GUI app?
<apw> well rather than including 2.6.30-rc2 which is well old you might as well pick up 2.6.31-rc3 and that should have the mtrr fix you are trying to get
<dsdeiz> how to disable screen from sleeping?
<fccf> twig11: yep, for the most part
<vise> dsdeiz, Power options in preferences in system
<rickard> is there any way I can access smb://rickard01/backup/ from the shell?
<apw> and i would recommend instead of taking random packages from debian and expecting it to work you might want to try the packages in the x-edgers PPA
<CodeFire> HOW can i change DPI in KDE environment???
<twig11> fccf: Thanks, I'll try that.
<gartral> vadi: check your preferences and make sure everything is shown, then re check that everything is both up, and *any* boxes pertaining to SPDIF are UNchecked\
<dsdeiz> vise: is it possible using the terminal? :S
<TwoToneSpirit> Can anybody suggest a streaming video server for Ubuntu?  I don't really know how it works and how it interacts with the rest of LAMP.
<BrixSat> hello how do i port forward onm iptables?
<vise> dsdeiz, No idea..
<vise> dsdeiz, Google?
<aggie> apw, sorry man, I'm a regular noob eventhough I've been working with Ubuntu since 4 years now. But what you're saying is hocus pocus for me
<fccf> TwoToneSpirt: Flumotion is what I use ... there is also a LAMP stack running next to it
<dsdeiz> vise: is the correct term "sleep" hehehe
<apw> aggie, the page you are following pulls all random crap from other distros together into your machine
<fccf> TwoToneSpirit: you will want to use the flumotion debs from their repository
<unop> rickard, smbclient
<vise> dsdeiz, Yes.. why do you want to do it from the terminal?
<apw> aggie, thats a recipie for pain in the future.  i would tend to say if you have something which doesn't work X wise then the first thing to do is to talk to the people on #ubuntu-x and see what they think
<aggie> apw,  I got that part
<aggie> true
<TwoToneSpirit> fccf: Right on, thanks.  What do you like about it?  What exactly does it do that simply hosting an FLV and a flash player won't?
<aggie> will do
<gartral> vadi: beyond that.. if you still cant get sound out of your system, I recommend filling a bug report asking that Ubuntu Devs to impliment the newest drivers for sound, as it seems your hitting a snare, a nasty one: the drivers arent included in the kernal
<aggie> apw, thanks for the help
<apw> aggie, they have a repository for backports for X stuff called X-edgers, which is all new but built specifically for ubuntu systems
<apw> which at least are meant to work together, so that might be a better step one, but i would ask before bunging on a load of stuff at random ... scarey
<apw> those pages should have a life of a few days really, given they have 'the latest is' written in them
<vadi> gartral: please check the screen shot (http://imagebin.org/56006) everything is good
<vadi> gartral: so its a bug
<Tetracomm> Is it worth it to bother making rescue floppies anymore?
<jrib> Tetracomm: no
<Pici> Tetracomm: None of the computers I use even have a floppy drive anymore.
<hantu> hey i just installed bt4 on usb but it has deleated the mbr on my hard drive for ubuntu is there any way i can get my mbr back??
<klown> people still have floppy drives?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> I still have one. :)
<klown> wow.
<fccf> TwoToneSpirit: Firstly, it will do both VOD or Live stream, and it has it's own java virtual machine that is the player... it streams Theora Encoded OGG Video and can support 1000 simultainous users... and it is free... nice UI as well, uses gstreamer, and my streaming audio server has been running for 35 days without reboot
<gartral> vadi: it looks that way, but in your sound preferences window, hit ctrl-p and make sure all your options are checked
<Trijntje> i have a floppy on an old pc
<progre55> hi people! does anyone know what engine to install to add transparency support to themes? cause I have installed a theme that is supposed to fade windows when not active, but it's not working.. appreciate any help
<sharrell> sorry to bother you guys, I haven't been able to google this, but what does LUM stand for?
<fccf> sharrell: do you mean LVM?
<Paavi2_0> progre55: are you using gnome?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, ok, did you install flashplayer, or did firefox do that automatically?
<sharrell> fccf: nope, I mean LUM, it has to do with kernel packaging, I am on a mailinglist
<sharrell> fccf: and I heard it htere
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i installed flashplugin
<cycrosism> how do i set a password to root - there is none set yet
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, try uninstalling it
<Paavi2_0> sharrell: maybe license use management?
<camt> sharrell: license use management?
<vise> cycrosism, sudo passwd
<Slart> !root | cycrosism
<ubottu> cycrosism: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> !supportroot | vise
<ubottu> vise: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<progre55> Paavi2_0, hep
<cycrosism> umm i know
<progre55> yep*
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, though i did that after already noticing the problem, thinking it might help.  it made no difference with or withuot it
<Paavi2_0> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fccf> sharrell: I think it is Linux Ubuntu Modules .. could be wrong
<cycrosism> thats why isaid there is none yet]
<vise> Slart, Ok ok.. sorry :)
<klown> sharrell: also look at http://www.datastat.com/sysadminjournal/netware/lum.html
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, try installing flashplugin-nonfree instead of the installer one
<cycrosism> ty vise
<Paavi2_0> progre55: lucky guess: compiz-fusion
<vise> cycrosism, There is.. it is hidden...
<TwoToneSpirit> fccf: sold :-)  Thank you very much
<vise> cycrosism, No dont try that...
<Pici> vise, cycrosism: not hidden, locked.
<cycrosism> vise, dont try what? i said thank you
<progre55> Paavi2_0, but I do have compiz, and I have set it to normal.. or should I customize it?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, that's the one i have
<vise> cycrosism, Setting the root password
<cycrosism> why?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, ok
<cycrosism> I just did set it
<fccf> TwoToneSpirit: just remember to install from flumotion's repository... they work, the ubuntu repos are not so well maintained
<Paavi2_0> progre55: guess so, almost everything needs to bee configured
<vise> !supportroot | cycrosism
<ubottu> cycrosism: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<progre55> Paavi2_0, got it. thanks man
<Hylian> hello, i have gparted installed, and ntfsprogs, but gparted still doesn't give me the ntfs format option...??
<cycrosism> vise, could of told me that bfore
<Paavi2_0> progre55: is the theme you're using an emerald theme?
<vadi> gartral: its still the same. Well i think version 9.04 is not a good version for my pc
<vic_____> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vise> cycrosism, Someone did.. you didnt see!
<cycrosism> unfortunalty i dont happen to be at my computer 24/7 to give people help on it
<Paavi2_0> progre55: ...or just a gtk theme?
<progre55> Paavi2_0, no, it's a gtk2x theme..
<vic_____> no man its the other way around
<vadi> gartral: may be i should install 8.04
<kniht> is there a way to add a wordwrap button to gedit (perhaps a plugin?) so I can toggle wrapping per document?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, this could be a bug, go to youtube, run your video, then run your mouse over the video
<aggie> apw, no one on x-ubuntu, can you just tell me how to apply the patches?
<SingAlong> I'm not able to play VCD format .dat files in linux
<apw> aggie, the patch you pointed me to is one of mine, rather than try and apply that to -rc2 i would recommend you use the mainline kernel for 2.6.31-rc3 which has that fix already
<SingAlong> ubuntu version 9.04
<Drakeson`> how can I trigger the equivalent of dpkg-reconfigure -plow  with aptitude install ?
<grunt> Is there a lib32 of libXinerama.so.1: for x86_64 ubuntu?
<vic_____> are u using vlc?
<aggie> apw,  where doi I get that?
<vic_____> and have all the codecs
<apw> aggie, same place you to the other one
<Agion> hi, would anyone want to help me configure my X? I'd really appreciate that!
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, also, are you sure your powermanager hasnt downlclocked your processor? look at the output from 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<bazhang> SingAlong, did you install all the necessary codecs?
<apw> aggie, the mainline builds archive
<SingAlong> vic_____: I tried VLC, Xine and Mplayer. Mplayer starts and then there's an error
<SingAlong> bazhang: Yes I did.
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras and a package from medibuntu.org SingAlong ?
<SingAlong> bazhang: how do I enable that repo?
<aggie> apw, thnx
<vise> How do i configure my intel gm965 driver (dell insp. 1525) for opengl to do gaming?
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, you should also have eeepc-acpi-scripts installed on your laptop
<SingAlong> bazhang: I installed stuff via synaptic
<bazhang> SingAlong, no need for the repo, just the w32codecs.deb
<cambazz> hello. how do I install sun java6 with apt get but the previous version
<SingAlong> bazhang: I tried doing sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<erUSUL> vise: it shoud be configured for that by default but ...
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, there are a few nice eee pc tools in the repo's, just search 'eee'
<erUSUL> !intel | vise
<ubottu> vise: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<SingAlong> bazhang: but it says that the pkg has been removed or is obselete and hence not found
<bazhang> SingAlong, if you visit medibuntu.org they have instructions on the site
<staticRails> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log => http://pastebin.com/f165ba75f   I have problem with my vga. I didn't have any problem with it till yesterday. but some changes broke it.  the vga is onboard and the MB is Intel dg31pr
<vise> erUSUL, intrepid?
<vic_____> hey singalong
<vic_____> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<vadi> bye bye ubuntu for ever
<erUSUL> vise: in intrepid there is no such problems afaik so it should work out of the box
<fccf> another happy customer
<SingAlong> vic_____: thanks bazhang thanks
<SingAlong> vadi: bye bye?
<vise> erUSUL, A game called "trigger" gives an error
<staticRails> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log => http://pastebin.com/f165ba75f   I have problem with my vga. I didn't have any problem with it till yesterday. but some changes broke it.  the vga is onboard and the MB is Intel dg31pr
<vic_____> You really love that game eh?
<davidfetter> hello
<staticRails> ANY IDEA???
<staticRails> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log => http://pastebin.com/f165ba75f   I have problem with my vga. I didn't have any problem with it till yesterday. but some changes broke it.  the vga is onboard and the MB is Intel dg31pr. ANY IDEA???
<erUSUL> vise: what error ?
<spectacular> Supersaiyan_IV, i got disconnected for a sec. did i miss anything?
<vic_____> staticRails what changes did you make to the system?
<vic_____> does it work in recovery mode?
<SingAlong> bazhang: I followed the instructions and added the repos.
<vic_____> would you be able to diff your xorg.conf files?
<bazhang> SingAlong, okay, you can do that too
<Hylian> hey guys, is there a way to get system info from the live cd?
<SingAlong> bazhang: Now SHould I install w32codecs or w64codecs?
<bazhang> SingAlong, though in this case you could simply download the .deb package
<SingAlong> bazhang: I'm running a 64bit ubuntu
<vic_____> no w32codecs is old stuff
<vic_____> you need the gstreamer plugins
<bazhang> SingAlong, w64 of course
<staticRails> vic_____: I thing reinstalling the vga driver caused the problem
<vic_____> afaik anyways
<bazhang> vic_____, he has all the restricted-extras already though
<Hylian> gstreamer is nice unless you want to watch advd
<vic_____> i see
<[gloom]> hi there
<spree> If I can run 64-bit ubuntu, i can reinstall and run 32 bit ubuntu on the same machine, correct? I am getting rather sick and tired of selective compatibility issues with 3rd party proprietary software
<Supersaiyan_IV> spectacular, pm
<bazhang> spree, sure you can, with a reinstall
<staticRails> vic_____: the recovery mode is working and I am in its menu now
<mrdark> hello all. i could use some assistance with running a vpn server on ubuntu 8.04.2, clients can connect and get an ip and do internal things but can't get anything on the outside (internet)
<bazhang> spree, back up first of course
<logankoester> is the firefox package 3.5 in the repository yet?
<bazhang> logankoester, yes
<Pici> !ff35 | logankoester yes
<ubottu> logankoester yes: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<snarkster> im trying to compile libroadnav0.19 i do ./configure and then make and it responds with no make file found. isnt configure supposed to configure the makefile?
<[gloom]> is it possible to use kismet with a Dell1395 wireless card (BCM4312) using the "wl" driver??? What should I use as the source type in the kismet.conf file??
<logankoester> bazhang your answer conflicts with ubottu's
<vic_____> hey staticrails, try this link
<vic_____> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663910
<Hylian> say is there a way to get system specs from the ubuntu live cd, something like sysinfo for windows
<vic_____> it talks about rolling back vga deivers
<logankoester> i'm not asking about the firefox-3.5 package
<bazhang> logankoester, err not really no
<Pici> logankoester: It sounded like you were.
<staticRails> vic_____: ok
<SingAlong> bazhang: it plays fine now thanks
<Pici> logankoester: Can you explain what you're looking for?
<vic_____> solid :D
<bazhang> SingAlong, great
<navatwo> all of my desktop icons are gone, how would I get them back?
<logankoester> Pici: presumably the firefox package will be firefox-3.5 at some point
<spree> bazhang good to hear. I have an ancient Automatix install on here anyway that there's no way to get rid of without a reinstall. It's about time. Plus, so many things have been a hack to get to work it's really annoying and there's stability issues with things like flash and its oss variants, google earth, and google gears. definitely time for a fresh install.
<bazhang> in Karmic logankoester official branding
<Pici> logankoester: Not in Jaunty.  It will set in the next version of Ubuntu though.
<logankoester> that's the answer i was looking for
<logankoester> thanks
<navatwo> all of my desktop icons are gone, how would I get them back?
<mrxyz> How do I turn all lines in a text file into only one long line?
<bazhang> navatwo, app launchers?
<navatwo> bazhang: no like the desktop itself, all my folders etc that are usually there, they aren't
<tharvey> recently updated to 9.04 and have been happy for a few days, yesterday an update came through for dbus and after the required reboot system hangs right after login with black screen - any ideas?
<navatwo> they are when I browse to them, but not otherwise
<vic_____> mrxyz: sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n/" "/;ta' -e 'P;D' inputfile.txt > outputfile.txt
<gartral> I wish people wouldn be so uick to dismiss linux as a failure
<Pici> gartral: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<njh> linux is a failure :)
<staticRails> vic_____: all the hints there needs gdm started...
<pipegeek> It seems like OpenOffice.org in jaunty can't open Microsoft Office 2003 XML files
<pipegeek> is this the case?
<pipegeek> and if so, how do I get them to open?
<pipegeek> is there an open source office program that *does* speak office 2003 xml?
<staticRails> vic_____: my problem is the gdm... it is not starting at all
<fccf> !enter | pipegeek
<ubottu> pipegeek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vic_____> i see, you are in recovery mode right now
<navatwo> all of my desktop icons are gone, how would I get them back?
<vic_____> and is x running?
<cdavis> I installed open-vm-tools and it broke eth0, if I reboot, /etc/init.d/udev restart and then restart networking it will work again, but a simple reboot won't work?
<zenwryly> I can't figure out how to turn on the serial bluetooth service.  I think  it used to be in the bluetooth preferences.  Any clues?
<brahle> hi
<brahle> can somebody please tell me how to change the ugly panels?
<brahle> [i am a noob]
<vic_____> staticrails I have an idea : try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<njh> brahle: ugly panels?
<Hylian> anyone here use xsane? how do you control the quality, i know my device has several scan options for quality.
<BABER> how can make tar archive from 2 dir ? i use this command tar zxvf test.tar.gz kav 123  is this true?
<vic_____> this will launch the xorg configuration that you first did when you installed ubuntu
<mrdark> brahle, you can download a large variety of themes from gnome-look.org, or use preinstalled themes by clicking system/preferences/appearance.
<staticRails> vic_____: I have tried it before
<brahle> njh: you know, the the two rows on the top and the bottom of the screen
<mestny> tar -czvf dir1 dir2
<njh> BABER: no, x means extract
<gartral> Hylian: i havent used xsane in years, but man xsane should help you out
<njh> brahle: right click on them?
<mrxyz> vic_____: Thank you, I will try it out.
<BABER> njh: what's true?
<njh> BABER: you want czf tarfile.tgz file file
<brahle> mrdark, yeah, i'm aware of that page
<njh> I think that is sufficient
<staticRails> vic_____: ... but I think there is a problem with thiss.
<navatwo> all my desktop icons are gone after gnome-panel crashed. Anyone have any ideas on how to get them back?
<brahle> njh, that just allows me to change color.
<Hylian> ok ill try that, but i looked before and it mostly covered operations, i know how to use the program, i just want to control quality, ill look again though... thanx
<mestny> BABER: thats right: tar -czvf dir1 dir2
<vic_____> what do you mean?
<njh> BABER: there is also append 'a' which adds to the end
<njh> brahle: your question is too vague
<brahle> i would like to have something like a mac-os x launcher
<njh> brahle: ah, no idea then
<bazhang> brahle, a dock?
<staticRails> vic_____:  all the messages I receive when I try this command are related to keyboard... maybe they are between 5 to 10.
<gartral> brahle: its called a dock
<njh> brahle: you might try system->preferences->appearance
<gartral> !dock | brahle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<staticRails> vic_____:  and I just select ok..
<brahle> ok... i know it's called a dock...
<vic_____> hmm
<brahle> i actually installed AWN but don't know how to start it...
<mestny> brahle: try this: http://www.kimchikid.com/blog/2008/04/06/how-to-make-a-gorgeus-and-cool-desktop-for-your-ubuntu-linux-machine-in-30-minutes/
<vic_____> maybe its a hardware issue, maybe try a different keyboard?
<bazhang> brahle, cairo-dock, avant-window-navigator are two
<gartral> brahle: you need too enable compiz too use AWN
<brahle> gartral, did that
<gartral> brahle: hit alt-f2 and run AWN
<erxin> i want to use a dock, i have a few options, the most i liked is Cairo and Avant which one is better ?
<gartral> actually awn
<Pici> !best | erxin
<ubottu> erxin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<brahle> gartal: thank you very much! :)
<erxin> Pici: thanks :)
<gartral> erxin: awn has the drawback of you can only use it on the bottom of your screen
<vic_____> !sucks | vic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks
<dreamy> there the new sis drivers .. does anyone care?
<brahle> to start it up wen linux starts, i just add it in startup applications, right?
<vic_____> !"eat vic" | vic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eat vic"
<Pici> !botabuse | vic_____
<ubottu> vic_____: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<root> exit
<erxin> oke another question, i have installed the cairo dock in the bottom, but there is also a gnome dock, how do i remove the gnome dock in the bottom ?
<root> 
<vic_____> lol thanks
<vic_____> it is pretty cool though, it's been a while for my in IRC
<brahle> thank you everyone
<mrxyz> How do I rid of all space before the lines in a text file? I want to remove all blank space so that the text is to the left in my text file?
<vic_____> do you want to remove all space or just the space to the left of the lines
<jrib> mrxyz: spaces or whitespace?
<SETKEH> erxin: Just uncheck the package synaptic
<kf6> I am a new to the Ubuntu world, I am assuming there is no iTunes package for non-windows or non-mac machines, is this correct? any ideas for substitutes?
<mestny> тест русского языка
<fccf> !ru | mestny
<ubottu> mestny: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest49419> what's a ubuntu?
<jrib> !ubuntu | Guest49419
<ubottu> Guest49419: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<grunt> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<vic_____> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> !music | kf6
<gst-kaps> how do i udate to firefox 3.5 ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<erxin> I cant browse my sony usb mp3player, it is mounted i choose for browse files, it is empty
<fccf> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Xcell> staticRails-   maybe try this?   http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<jrib> !players | kf6
<ubottu> kf6: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<vic_____> lol
<leaf-sheep> !itunes | kf6
<ubottu> kf6: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<jrib> mrxyz: hello?
<kf6> ubottu: thanks, i will give it a try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest49419> guys i have a problem...i can't seem to get internet working...for example this link....is it broken or is it just me? jiraiya.sannin.mybrute.com
<leaf-sheep> erxin: Try Ctrl + H (to toggle on hidden folders)
<unop> mrxyz, perhaps you should give us an example of what you want on the !pastebin ?
<mrxyz> jrib: Well, i don't know, but the text isnät aligned to the left, some whit space or spaces is on the left before each line.
<erxin> i tried CTRL + H, no change
<mrxyz> unop: Yes, I will.
<vic_____> the link is working fine
<unop> mrxyz, try this.  sed 's/^[\ \t]//g' /path/to/your/file
<erxin> when i plugin the mp3player, the screen asks me if i want to open it with rhytmbox music player
<brahle> how do i install fonts in ubuntu?
<erxin> i choose open with nautils, and then i get empty screen
<sean2009> identify
<Pici> !fonts > brahle
<ubottu> brahle, please see my private message
<leaf-sheep> !font | brahle
<ubottu> brahle: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<vise> Alright.. every game is giving the same trouble.. "X11 driver not configured with opengl", in intrepid.. What to do? (Intel GM965-- dell inspiron 1525)
<mrxyz> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219092/
<erxin> I get this message on the top, "These files are on a Digital Music Player"
<cdavis> pcnet32 doesn't seem to be loading at boot, I have to restart udev to get it to load.  Where do I need to put that so it loads at boot time?
<jrib> mrxyz: sed 's/^\s*//'
<mrxyz> unop: I replaced all the lines with only one single line and the line breaks switched to " " instead. But I don't want all the white space before the " ". I want my text aligned to the left.
<jrib> mrxyz: erm, how did you remove the newlines then?  We should do that correctly to start off
<vic_____> ahh
<sean2009> hello
<sean2009> i have just downloaded some c source code. itry to compile it with gcc main.c but it says can't find allegro.h. anyone help me.??
<mrxyz> jrib: That didn't really help. The command you gave me did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219099/
<staticRails_> my ubuntu is messed up... I want to install a new verstion. where is the downloaded packages are cached? I want to copy them and use them in my new installation.
<Doc-Saintly> Does anyone have a guide for starting the xterminal login remotely? I'm logged in through SSH, but can't VNC in. I've seen various "guides" on how to do this but they all involve installing a different vnc server. This seems like a waste because ubuntu already has one if it supports it when logged in.
<vic_____> try this : sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n/""/;ta' -e 'P;D' inputfile.txt > outputfile.txt
<vic_____> I threw a space in there
<jrib> mrxyz: yeah, it removes whitespace at the beginning of a line (which is not what you want, but will be what you want once we start over and remove the newlines correctly).  Eww.  Just do this: tr -d '\n' < file_with_new_lines > file_joined
<mrxyz> Well, I'm looking for a method to cut out all text inside the description tags in a feed, then I want each description on it's own line so that I can parse it into a feed I'm trying to build.
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: consider doing ssh -X
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: can you elaborate? I'm using putty to ssh in.
<jrib> mrxyz: ok, never mind all of what you are doing then.  Just use grep.
<staticRails__> my ubuntu is messed up... I want to install a new verstion. where is the downloaded packages are cached? I want to copy them and use them in my new installation.  AnY IdeA???
<mrxyz> jrib: Hehe, ok, but I want grep to plave each description on a new line so that I can read the descriptions line by line afterward in a loop.
<kf6> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: I use UltraVNC from windows to connect to vino - the ubuntu desktop standard VNC server .... not sure what you are getting at .. or need to do
<kf6> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<staticRails__> my ubuntu is messed up... I want to install a new verstion. where is the downloaded packages are cached? I want to copy them and use them in my new installation.  AnY IdeA???
<leaf-sheep> staticRails__: You can use "sudo aptitude download <xyz>"
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: I do the same. maybe i'm not understanding what ssh -X is, or whether i can do it with putty
<legend2440> staticRails__: /var/cache/apt/archives
<vic_____> staticrails what you can do is zip up your home folder and put it in a separate data partition
<staticRails__> leaf-sheep: I don't want to download again... I want to use the downloaded packages.
<fccf> staticRails__: downloaded packages are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives ... but they will only work for the version you currently have ... another option is aptoncd
<vic_____> then just reinstall ubuntu
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: I use ultravnc as well, but the vnc server doesn't start up on my machine until someone physically logs in to the machine, ssh'ing doesn't cut it it seems
<mrxyz> jrib: Like this: <description>bla bla bla</description> then on nex line <description>another bla bla</description> and so on.
<mrxyz> next
<erxin> i need help, i still cant browse my files on my digital mp3 player, i get an empty screen with a text on the top, these files are located on your digital mp3 player
<jrib> mrxyz: well it depends on what the original file looks like.  If you want to explore, continue with your method.  You should be able to delete newlines and remove initial whitespace without issues now
<mrxyz> jrib: Well, ok, I'll give it a try!
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: ssh -X is tunneling X over ssh ... and is very difficult to do in windows .. if you have the resources you could do it in a virtual machine on windows
<lord_hypnos> i have a problem: i cant access some sites. for example http://accessallareas.org/ … someone got advice?
<vic_____> hey so im upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, was wondering if anyone  here had issues with the upgrade
<staticRails__> I booted with the live verstion. the system doesn't alow me to copy the home folder of my previous installation.... what can I do?
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: that's what I thought. Yea i'm stuck with vnc, but i find it hard to believe there's not a way to make the already installed server run with an ssh login instead of installing a secondary server
<vic_____> staticrails, try sudo cp
<Pici> vic_____: Are you having an issue? Have you read the release notes?
<vic_____> No issue as such just wanted to do a survey
<jrib> mrxyz: I'm sure there are tools written to search xml much more easily as well
<erUSUL> lord_hypnos: try this « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling » then try to access the site again
<staticRails__> I booted with the live verstion. the system doesn't alow me to copy the home folder of my previous installation.... what can I do?  ANY IDEA???
<vic_____> something or the other always goes wrong, I'm just preparing myself mentally
<Pici> vic_____: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes would be the best place to look.
<Doc-Saintly> jrib: if it helps at all, i've done it to 3 diff computers no problem, and about 10 times on a VM.
<gartral> how can i tell what program is keeping a drive from being unmounted?
<vic_____> well the release notes didnt say that the network manager would fail to manage my ethernet card
<jrib> gartral: lsof
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: the already installed server was meant for support/learning purposes, cause by default it is a shared screen, wasn't really meant for admin... although I use it everyday for that
<Pici> gartral: lsof | grep /path/to/drive
<mrxyz> jrib: Yeah, I have found xmlstarlet, but I don't knoe how to get it do what I want.
<vic_____> they also didn't say that the keyring manager would ask for my password everytime I logged in
<jrib> mrxyz: oh
<salil_> Is there no way i can try to configure my intel GM965 for openGL? OpenGL works perfectly on windows for this card...
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: I don't mind if it's a shared screen, i would probably prefer it activate a screen on the server and move the cursor around on it etc.
<vic_____> they also omitted to mention that session settings aren't saved when you logout but that's fixed in jaunty
<n0gear> hmmm how do i start the nomachine(NX) server?
<jrib> mrxyz: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/x-starlet.html looks like a neat tutorial
<gartral> Pici: says xmms2d is using the drive, but I know i cleared the list
<staticRails__> I booted with the live verstion. the system doesn't alow me to copy the home folder of my previous installation.... what can I do?  ANY IDEA???
<rafael> Hi, I need an advice using deve. Is this the right channel to ask? I could not find anyone in #devede ...
<hareldvd> Trying to install gnome-commander from source code, when I run /.configure I get an error "checking if glib >= 2.6.0 exists... configure: error: no" Which package am I missing?
<Doc-Saintly> staticRails__: i'm sure there's an error message associated with it. sharing that might help
<erUSUL> lord_hypnos: then revert the change « echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<jrib> hareldvd: gnome-commander is in the repositories isn't it?
<hareldvd> jrib, newer version.
<erisol> is there a simple command for deactivating my wireless network? I have a function key on my laptop keyboard that's supposed to do that, but I don't know what to attach it to as a keyboard shortcut
<bobo> how do i install enemy territory: quake wars?
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: best bet would to be to leave the remote machine logged in ... just use lock screen when you leave ... when you logon via VNC the machine will come out of lock and be visible until you logout
<BABER> what command can find files  format?
<jrib> !compile > hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd, please see my private message
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, any ideas why "free -mt" is saying that I have ~1100mb used while System Monitor -> Resources says ~230mb?
<rafael> I have ripped an DVD and I want to add my own subtitles. I have 4 vob files, but only one srt. Should I add this srt in every one of them in DVD. or do I need to cut the srt in 4 pieces and add each one correspondly?
<scott_ino_> does anyone know where i can find a Scribus-ng rc3 .deb???\
<fccf> FrEaKmAn_: free -mt isn't accounting for cache
<wesside_> apt-get install MYFACE
<erUSUL> scott_ino_: maybe in getdeb.com ?
<FrEaKmAn_> fccf, what do you mean?
<lord_hypnos> i have a problem: i cant access some sites. for example http://accessallareas.org/ … someone got advice?
<wesside_> /etc/hosts
<FrEaKmAn_> fccf, what about details gained with "top"
<unop> mrxyz, so you want each <description> tag and its contents on a separate line?
<bobo> ubuntu says that i have almost 80gb of storage taken up on my comp, even though I KNOW i dont have 80gb taken up, what gives?
<fccf> FrEaKmAn_: top tells you everything you would want to know
<scott_ino_> erUSUL, ty but i think they only have stable versions...
<L3dPlatedLinux> OK this is my issue I have gnome running and thats the way I like it so the little kde apps the better but with that said zI have to use ktorrent cause its the one I like and think it better then the others but one thing is it doesnt adhere to my color settings I need due to vision issue to have very little white on the screen so everything is black bg and green font ( no neo jokes please) so how would i get ktorrent that way with out having to inst
<L3dPlatedLinux> all all of kde?
<BABER> what command can understand files format?
<erisol> bobo, what does df say?
<FrEaKmAn_> fccf, and top says I have ~1200mb ram used
<bobo> df?
<jrib> BABER: like « file » or do you mean something else?
<Kennie`> bobo: in console
<cadman21> where can I download ndiswrapper?
<andy_> #join ubuntu-cn
<bobo> hold on
<jrib> !wifi > cadman21
<ubottu> cadman21, please see my private message
<Kennie`> df -h for better ouput :p
<fccf> FrEaKmAn_: it will also tell you that some of that is cache ... right?
<bobo> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<bobo> /dev/sda1            148095836 101576100  38996900  73% /
<bobo> tmpfs                   995212         0    995212   0% /lib/init/rw
<bobo> varrun                  995212       208    995004   1% /var/run
<bobo> varlock                 995212         0    995212   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot2> bobo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobo> udev                    995212       152    995060   1% /dev
<BABER> jrib: for exampe an avi file
<erisol> cadman21, it should be a package you can download with synaptic
<jrib> BABER: what about it?  Does the « file » command do what you want?
<Kennie`> bobo: df -h on a pastebin please
<TheBase> Is there a GUI for diff? Something like Eclipse's Subversion comparison window.
<bobo> yeah, sry
<jrib> TheBase: meld, kdiff, vimdiff....
<bobo> didnt know about ahat
<erUSUL> TheBase: there are many
<FrozenFire> I'm just installing the 2.6.28-14 kernel update right now. For some reason, it has hung at init-ramfs
<FrozenFire> How do I recover?
<BABER> jrib: command which tell me what
<erUSUL> TheBase: xxdiff; tkdiff plus jrib sugestions
<jrib> BABER: the command is: file
<andy_> join #ubuntu-cn
<jrib> andy_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<bobo> ok df -h http://paste.ubuntu.com/219106/
<BABER> jrib:this ? file name_of_file ?
<andy_> jrib:thank you
<TheBase> choices, choices, too many choices :) Thanks
<jrib> BABER: try
<nannes> hi all
<nannes> I've a question
<erisol> is there a way to have a "disable wireless" keyboard shortcut?
<bobo> Kennie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219106/
<mrxyz> unop: Yes, I want each description tag on it's own line. That's right!
<nannes> I use ubuntu server
<nannes> who can help me?
<unop> mrxyz, see this then.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/219107/
<Kennie`> bobo: you have 97 GB in your / in use... you sure you have no big files somewhere?
<Eber-Jimmy> Hi, I'm looking for TV / Video Broadcasting Software for live streaming. That said, I do not Icecast or something but Peercast direction Wirecast http://www.telestream.net/wire-cast/overview.htm who is known as good for Linux / Ubuntu
<Graviton> !question | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrxyz> unop: Interesting!
<fccf> Eber-Jimmy: you want Flumotion ... Trust Me
<nannes> ook sorry!  :)
<nannes> so
<mrxyz> unop: I will try it right now!
<nannes> after the installation (of ubuntu server)
<nannes> i opened /etc/passwd
<unop> mrxyz, one tag seems out of place .. maybe it was in the input text that way
<bobo> Kennie: i mean i have like 6 movies, but they only add up to 5gb or something (avi format)
<bobo> those are probably my biggest files
<nannes> and saw many users that I didn't create!! (so there are by default)
<legend2440> bobo: i would check  /var/cache/apt/archives and see if it has a bunch of deb files in there. if it does then in terminal   sudo apt-get clean  will remove them
<nannes> excuse me for the bad english
<Eber-Jimmy> fccf: Flumotion?
<roracle> Okay, I have flash 10 installed, and I have heard that we shouldn't use it.  however, i take pics online with my integrated webcam and flash can't access the camera.  I have tried going to adobe's flash settings web site, and it still doesn't allow the camera on other sites.  how can i fix this problem?
<Kennie`> bobo: you could check if there are any big files with find / -size +500000
<leaf-sheep> bobo: Use Disk Usage Analyzer -- It can help you figure out which folder takes up the most spaces and etc.
<nannes> for example IRC, (and I don't remember the others)
<fccf> !info flumotion | Eber-Jimmy
<mrxyz> unop: I got this error message: Unmatched ( in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/( <-- HERE <description/ at -e line 3.
<ubottu> Eber-Jimmy: flumotion (source: flumotion): Fluendo Streaming Server - manager, worker and admin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 584 kB, installed size 3864 kB
<bobo> legend2440: will sudo apt-get clean delete anything i dont want it to delete?
<nannes> can I delete them without have any problem?
<fccf> Eber-Jimmy: you will want to use the flumotion repository server though .. ubuntu's don't seem to work
<mrxyz> unop: I tried running this command line: lynx -source http://www.expressen.se/1.573280?standAlone=true | awk '/<description>/,/<\/description\>/' | xargs perl -0lpe 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description/\n$1/g' > outputfile.txt
<legend2440> bobo: no they are deb files you have already downloaded and installed
<Eber-Jimmy> No i search nein suche kein Streaming-Server
<bobo> ok
<bobo> thanks
<Eber-Jimmy> xD no search no streaming server
<mrxyz> unop: And I also tried this: lynx -source http://www.expressen.se/1.573280?standAlone=true | awk '/<description>/,/<\/description\>/' | perl -0lpe 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description/\n$1/g' > outputfile.txt
<nannes> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp me pleasee
<mrxyz> without the xargs.
<fccf> Eber-Jimmy: english please
<Eber-Jimmy> I search not a streaming server software
<bazhang> nannes, repeat your question, all on ONE line, and be patient.
<salil_> OpenGL X11 configuration for Intel GM965. All games are giving errors since they cannot set a video mode. No solution?
<poboy975> hi I'm running jaunty on a laptop and am having some usb issues. My usb mass storage hd is not mounting. my usb flash is fine. but reading forums talks about ehci_hcd and when I modprobe that its not found
<MaarekStele> nannes: please specify your issue.  I missed your post
<leaf-sheep> nannes: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-etcpasswd-file-format/
<sunny> this is soo messed up i called my net provider for some help setting up DNS and they said they will delete my account if i run a web server
<nannes> after the installation (of ubuntu server) I opened /etc/passwd nannes: and I saw a lot of users that I didn't create!! (so there are by default)
<poolfool> Hylian: define system info?
<nannes> the question is: can I delete them?
<Eber-Jimmy> I am looking for a kind of live-production software. So when I receive signals from the cameras can select any Verteilserver to go and where I also flashes and so on can insert
<nannes> after the installation (of ubuntu server) I opened /etc/passwd nannes: and I saw a lot of users that I didn't create!! (so there are by default)
<nannes> the question is: can I delete them? (without having any problem!)
<bobo> nah, it didnt do anything legends
<fccf> Eber-Jimmy: buy a tricaster
<MaarekStele> nannes: yes, leave those unless it's specified by /home
<Eber-Jimmy> something like Adobe Premiere, but stop for live stream (video) and for Linux
<Eber-Jimmy> Tricaster for linux?
<MaarekStele> nannes: you can scroll through and find yours at /home/nannes or whatever your user is.  if you DON'T want a user, than remove through the system admin section
<unop> mrxyz, it's missing a closing bracket.  try this.  perl -0lpe 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description)/\n$1/g'
<nannes> what? maarekStele I'm not from england
<nannes> explain you better
<poboy975> here is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/219113/
<MaarekStele> nannes: open the users and groups program from the system > administration menu
<MaarekStele> it'll list the actual users.  The rest are for system programs
<Eber-Jimmy> hm
<nannes> It's ubuntu server! No SHELL !!
<nannes> ops
<nannes> NO GUI !!
<nannes> only shell
<nannes> USERDEL ?
<MaarekStele> nannes: gotcha... just go into /home
<MaarekStele> nannes: ls and see if there's anyone else there
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: that works until I remotely run an update and restart it.
<bobo> so i used disk analyzer and i deleted a bunch of stuff, but i still only have 50g  left out of over 100gb+ disk space
<slonbg> hi. i have ubuntu 9.04, and sshd running. i can login to the machine from the local net, but i can not from internet. the port is forwarded, the initial handshake happens - i.e. i get the "authentication of host can't be established" is displayed, and the fingerprint, so it communicates. but immediately when i type "yes" and add it to known hosts, it says connection closed. any idea what to...
<nannes> no, there's only my user directory
<slonbg> ...look for? i did not find any specific instructions to limit the logins to int. net only.
<salil_> what does compiz --replace do?
<roracle> Adobe Flash Player for Linux 10, help article online says to not use it.  Another article said to use the control panel at Adobe's site, and THAT doesn't work either.  Do the open source flash players allow for webcam and microphone access?  It worked once on faceinhole.com and it hasn't worked since then.  Any suggestions on how to access my webcam and mic via flash?
<MaarekStele> nannes: than you're fine... the other names in the passwd file are for system logins and datapassing
<glitsj16> salil_: that launches compiz and replaces your running window manager
<salil_> glitsj16, What if compiz is already running?
<Eber-Jimmy> Is Tricaster for Linux/Ubuntu?
<glitsj16> salil_: then you wouldn't need that command
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: why don't you have it auto-login and lock
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: probably because i don't know how to do that either ;)
<MaarekStele> nannes: to remove the user just type userdel and the user name
<poboy975> hello I'm having usb issues. here is dmesg of when I plug usb external hard drive in. ehci errors, but modprobe says no ehci installed
<poboy975> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219113/
<salil_> glitsj16, Any idea why OpenGL video mode setting won't work on my GM965 intel card? Is there some X11 configuration i could try?
<mrxyz> unop: I got it working, thanks!
<MaarekStele> nannes: also, get VIM, it'll help you with editing files better than nano: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<nannes> MaarekStele: and can anyone with phisic acces to pc have the login with one of them? and what kind of priviledges could he take?
<bobo> it says that i have 95.5 gb used in disk analyzer, but i definitely dont!
<bobo> i have two hard drives
<Eber-Jimmy> mhm
<Flannel> MaarekStele, nannes: Unless you also want gvim, you just want to install "vim"
<MaarekStele> nannes: unless if you leave your command line open and walk away, no one can gain access
<nannes> What are "system logins and data passing" ?? MareekStele
<glitsj16> salil_: i believe there were known issues with intel cards on jaunty
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: look here http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
<bobo> oh thats why, ok im not sure if i can see my second hard drive, how do i add that to my linux partition
<nannes> no you didn't understand what I asked you
<salil_> glitsj16, I am on intrepid.. I am afraid that indicates that even if i upgrade to jaunty, i can't do gaming.. isn't it?
<nannes> 1 - I have logoff
<Trolly> HEY FRESH UBUNTUS! Whats up with you???
<MaarekStele> nannes: one of the lines in passwd contain proxy used for the proxy connection if your server is a proxy server, things like that... they're all protocol
<Trolly> Yeah! Reggae!
<anirban> How to create swap memory in Ubuntu ?
<Eber-Jimmy> -.-
<Flannel> nannes, MaarekStele: It's entirely likely that you don't want vim though.  nano is a perfectly fine editor.
<nalys> Greetings, I've installed the flashplugin-nonfree, though I still can't access webpages using flash with firefox. I've tried with Opera, same thing. What can I try? Or what did I forget to do? Thanks.
<salil_> anirban, It is done at install time...
<e-x> Hi all
<Trolly> Everything upbounched with YOU?
<bazhang> !ot > Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly, please see my private message
<MaarekStele> Flannel: vi or vim is handy due to the preset color coding... you would have to create a config file for nano.  I use both, but finding vi/vim much better for editing
<Icaru5> nalys: go to add/remove and search for macromedia
<legend2440> bobo: in Disk analyzer click   edit>preferences and click box next to the partition with mountpoint   / so it checks only that one
<anirban> salil_ : I have heard something like vm.swapiness ??
<Trolly> Should I sing a song for you?
<glitsj16> salil_: chances are the issues are already solved for jaunty, you might need to activate a PPA repo but it's not sure
<nannes> 1 - I have logoff
<nannes> 2 - I go out for a walk
<nannes> 3 -  can anyone go to pc and have the login with one of them? and what kind of priviledges could he take?
<Trolly> Wait a moment...
<Flannel> MaarekStele: Except when you're brand new and then have to learn how to use vim.  There's no reason to suggest vim to a new user, they've got enough on their plate as is.
<MaarekStele> nannes: no.. they need your login since you're the only user
<Trolly> AN DER NORDSEEKÜSTE, JA DA GIBT ES FISCHE!
<nannes> but in passwd file
<nannes> they appear
<salil_> anirban, That is to configure the swapping policy.. Not to create/modify the swap area which is actually a partition on the disk...
<MaarekStele> Flannel: true... I used nano when first downloaded Ubuntu
<Eber-Jimmy> Trolly looool
<Pici> nannes: What accounts are you talking about? Please don't use the enter key so much.
<manlinux> hi , where i can find mean : http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/correct-spelling-from-linux-command-line/
<nalys> Icaru5: thanks for the answer, but macromedia is installed already.
<fccf> nannes: those are system users .. you cannot login with them
<Flannel> nannes: There are more users that are used by the system.  They don't have logins that people can use
<switch10__> When converting an avi to DVD, devede doesn't sync up the video and audio very well. Anyone know what I can do?
<glitsj16> salil_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-intel-graphics-drivers-for-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty.html might have more detailed info
<nalys> Icaru5: I mean the macormedia flash plugin
<Icaru5> nalys: remove it and get it from the add/remove
<salil_> glitsj16, I just compiled a test program using GL and GLU libraries (mesa stuff) and the program works perfectly in windowed mode with OpenGL.. can i force games to run in windowed mode?
<ohemgy> hi i just want to ask if it is true that portable clamwin can run in ubuntu through WINE??thank you
<anirban> salil_ : Then how to have some paging file in Ubuntu. I am running out of dedicated RAM . I am on a VPS
<gletob> Ok so I saw a thread in the forums a week ago that showed how to update 9.04 to kernel 2.6.30 now I can't find that thread. Anyone know where it is?
<glitsj16> salil_: i'm afraid i don't know anything about games on linux
<nannes> ok perfect. Now: I don't want those services... (for example irc, there is also a user called irc)... can I delete them with userdel or they haven't considered as normal users??
<fccf> ohemgy: probably: but you would only be able to run AV on the wine C:\ directory .. it wouldn't be able to scan your ubuntu machine
<salil_> anirban, You will have to create a separate partition on your disk depending on your RAm and format it as "linux swap" or any name by which your formatting program, say gparted refers to a swap partition. Then, IMHO linux should automatically find and use that.
<roracle> Adobe Flash Player for Linux 10, help article online says to not use it.  Another article said to use the control panel at Adobe's site, and THAT doesn't work either.  Do the open source flash players allow for webcam and microphone access?  It worked once on faceinhole.com and it hasn't worked since then.  Any suggestions on how to access my webcam and mic via flash?
<salil_> Whats a 'VPS'?
<MaarekStele> nannes: irc is not a normal user and does not have a login
<dAnon> I've got a very special question, whenever you click some browse button, for example in internet browser to choose some photo you can't preview it, is there any way of getting such preview? In windows xp you could see thumbnails or miniatures
<nannes> oook
<nannes> thansk
<nannes> *ks
<ohemgy> fccf: why is that?
<MaarekStele> nannes: your the only user.
<Houba1986> hey, i have a question. i'm trying to copy folder contents from a folder on my desktop to usr/lib folder, but i keep getting permission denied. how do i change that? i am using ubuntu 9.04
<MaarekStele> Houba1986: add sudo in front of the copy command
<salil_> dAnon, If the program supports, it is shown. For example, the "Change desktop background" in preferences shows you thumbnails.
<Severity1> bobo, by any chance did you have virtualbox installed?
<Pici> MaarekStele, nannes; But that doesn't mean that you can go ahead and delete all the other ones. Those may be used by system services.
<phisher1> he's probably using nautilus
<MaarekStele> Pici nannes: I said not to
<Houba1986> MaarekStele: but it's a lot of files, so i was wondering if theres a way to copy them all at once?
<Eber-Jimmy> TRICAST broadcast would be but there is also the only software without hardware???? Find it a bit too expensive (11.900$
<_alkekshi_> hi. could someone tell me that what is the easiest way to get samba working?
<j0ve> Pici: you just took all the fun out of watching that exchange
<mikele> dario c 6?
<MaarekStele> Houba1986: sudo cp *.*
<nannes> Is my english awful?? or can you figure?
<nannes> :)
<nalys> Icaru5: Still can't access flash pages. Some videos work some don't, but I think that's because it's still using the open player, there's this gray play button on every video...
<Pici> Eber-Jimmy: I don't understand what you are asking.
<fccf> ohemgy: wine only has access to the windows resources... it really has nothing to do with the linux filesystem
<gletob> Ok so I saw a thread in the forums a week ago that showed how to update 9.04 to kernel 2.6.30 now I can't find that thread. Anyone know where it is?
<phisher1> Houba1986: you could gksu nautilus or cp -R dirname/* /new/dir
<nannes> Pici: and if I dont' want those services?
<phisher1> and sudo cp *.* is not wise as it only copy files/dirs with a dot in the name
<Houba1986> MaarekStele: so i type in sudo  cp *first folder*.*usr/lib*
<Icaru5> nalys: can you view youtue/
<Pici> nannes: Then you should either disable them or uninstall them.
<Icaru5> nalys: can you view youtube?
<phisher1> cp -R /first/* /usr/lib
<MaarekStele> Houba1986: look at what phisher1 said... cp -R dirname/* /new/dir
<tel0> hi all, anybody knows when Firefox 3.5 will looks like real Firefox 3.5 in official repo? =)
<Pici> nannes: You can use the package 'bum' to help manage your boot processes.
<Eber-Jimmy> Pici: I am looking for a live (video) broadcast software (no hardware ala TRICAST broadcast) and for Ubuntu
<roracle> so nobody knows anything about webcam and mic allowance in Adobe?
<MaarekStele> tel0: mine looks like a real repo
<Pici> tel0: Not until the next version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !ff35 | tel0
<ubottu> tel0: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<solexious|netbk> Where is java located in ubuntu?
<kris_> Hi. Perusing my logs, and I get an alarmist, "TCP: Treason uncloaked!" message. My research has revealed that it may be just a bug, or it may be an attack. Thoughts, please? TIA.
<IgorK> hi guys. need help. i've installed new ethernet card into my PC with Ububnru server 8.04. And I think Ubuntu doesn't see this card. How can i know is ubuntu see it or not?
<Severity1> bobo try installing bleachbit and have it clean your system
<nalys> yes, but not pages with flash navigation.
<aimtrainer> hey! any chance this: http://www.logilink.org/showproduct/WL0063.htm works with ubuntu .. or linux in general?
<erikk71> hi all
<nalys> Icaru5: yes, but not pages with flash navigation.
<mikele> dario
<mikele> c 6?
<tel0> thank you
<ohemgy> fccf: but it is possible?i min it can detect viruses?
<erikk71> can someone tell how to install firefox 3.5
<bazhang> erikk71, from synaptic or the command line
<Eber-Jimmy> .-.
<erikk71> command line
<Icaru5> nalys: download the latest tar of flash plugin.
<j0ve> erikk71: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5?
<kris_> !ff35 | erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 erikk71
<fccf> ohemgy: it can detect viruses in your wine install only... won't give you any help in ubuland ... although clamav is available for ubuntu
<solexious|netbk> Where is java located in ubuntu?
<rambo> 我应该到哪里找中文的ubuntu?
<MaarekStele> solexious|netbk: it's not, use add/remove to install it
<bazhang> rambo, /join #ubuntu-cn
<linduxed> how would i do "cp /home/linduxed/"everything-but-foobar" /media/disk"?
<rambo> 第一次来，真不知道该怎么加。
<fccf> solexious|netbk: here /usr/bin/java here /etc/java here  /usr/share/java and here /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<rambo> 我看到有告诉我了。
<Eber-Jimmy> i need help!
<bazhang> rambo, /join #ubuntu-cn
<fccf> !cn | rambo
<ubottu> rambo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<solexious|netbk> fccf, thanks
<bazhang> Eber-Jimmy, then ask a question, all on ONE line
<rambo> 这儿的列表就是这样，你说的是不是在列表里加？
<rambo> 哦，不对，我上次来过。
<fccf> solexious|netbk: that command is "whereis java"
<rambo> 也是因为全是英文的。
<fccf> !jp | rambo
<ubottu> rambo: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<rambo> 所以我把他卸了。
<bazhang> rambo, English here
<Eber-Jimmy> I am looking for a live (video) broadcast software (no hardware as TRICAST broadcast) and for Ubuntu
<nannes> rambo???
<nannes> japanese?
<bazhang> rambo, Chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<ealserv78> Hello
<kris_> Hi. Perusing my logs, and I get an alarmist, "TCP: Treason uncloaked!" message. My research has revealed that it may be just a bug, or it may be an attack. Thoughts, please? TIA.
<rambo> I'm sorry,I know.
<fccf> !ko | rambo
<ubottu> rambo: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<erikk71> thank u
<Pici> fccf: Its not korean or japanese.
<bazhang> it's Chinese
<ealserv78> Looking for some insite with trying to install ubuntu 8 or 9 on a xfxboard
<rambo> But Where is #ubuntu -cn>?
<Chousuke> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> rambo: /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> rambo, here on freenode:  type this------>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<rambo> OK,Thanks!
<linduxed> how would i do "cp /home/linduxed/"everything-but-foobar" /media/disk"?
<solexious|netbk> fccf, aah, used locate and that was a world of pain
<Eber-Jimmy> I am looking for a live (video) broadcast software (no hardware as TRICAST broadcast) and for Ubuntu
<woodworker> working on setting up a moodle site and need help with a step on the tutorial I am not sure what to do
<bazhang> Eber-Jimmy, do you have Ubuntu installed?
<ealserv78> are some harddare setups just not capable of recieving a Ubuntu installation?
<Eber-Jimmy> yes
<root> hey guys does anyone knows how to setup on ubuntu?
<Guest926> hey guys does anyone knows how to setup dual screen on ubuntu?
<Eber-Jimmy> i have ubuntu
<bazhang> Eber-Jimmy, what version of Ubuntu
<Eber-Jimmy> 9.04
<Eber-Jimmy> jaunty
<bazhang> Eber-Jimmy, have you check flumotion yet?
<ealserv78> i have been tryin to get away from microsoft and try ubuntu but my pc doesnt seem to take it. all methods end in being stuck at busybox.
<fccf> root: it is very dangerous to be logged into irc as root for one... LOGOUT and Change your login name
<Eber-Jimmy> I search no Streaming Server
<Icaru5> Guest926: you can do it via the menu
<Eber-Jimmy> i search Live-Production-Software
<Sunny_> fccf: me?
<woodworker> It is trying to edit a line in the postgresql8.3
<fccf> Sunny_: yes, you are also running irc as root ... bad idea
<mattock> hi, any ideas why my Macbook 1,1 battery is drained to 0% in a few days on Ubuntu 9.04 + standard kernel (uname -a:  "Linux macbook 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP")
<mattock> I remember old kernel bugs that cause this, but this one is new
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: any idea how to do this from the commandline? I don't have gui access atm
<Eber-Jimmy> ....
<nalys> Icaru5: Ok. I uninstalled the previously installed flash plugin with Add/Remove, downloaded the tar from the official website, installed it for firefox, still've got the same problem...
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: give me a min
<mattock> oops, "drained to 0% in _hibernation_"
<bazhang> Eber-Jimmy, streaming from where
<woodworker> any ideas how to do this 'Edit the file '/etc/postgresql/8.1/main/pg_hba.conf' and on line 79 change the words ident sameuser to md5. '
<Icaru5> nalys: is your browser uptodate?
<mazda01> i am trying to connect to a jailbroken iphone with gftp. it only allows me to enter 1 password but i have a passphrased key in ~/.ssh/. so i need to enter that but then I need to also enter the root password for the iphone. any suggestions? I need a winscp alternate for ubuntun i think.
<Sub-Zero5> When i try and change the permissons of a folder, logged in as either my normal user or root it doesnt work, when i i go back to change the permissons again it the same as before?
<Guest54477> #ubuntutr
<Guest54477> #ubuntu.tr
<mazda01> Sub-Zero5, you need to be logged in as root or use sudo to change permissions of a folder that you don't own
<nalys> Icaru5: yes. must be.
<bazhang> Guest54477, /join #ubuntu-tr
<woodworker> soreau:  would you mind helping me out with one more thing?
<Sunny_> fccf: yea sorry about that mate just got on root for a few mins and lost track while working.. however how can i setup duel screen with ubuntu? im really confused cuz the ATI Catalyst Control Center JUST wont let me
<Icaru5> nalys: is the website your viewing broke?
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<Icaru5> nalys: what pages dont work?
<erisol> ok, I've tried several times but gsynaptics still complains that SHMConfig is not set to true
<ubuntunewbie> I need help , I cannot print things
<ubuntunewbie> there's no printer driver for my printer
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, which printer; make and model
<Eber-Jimmy> bazhang: I'm working on. Means I produce a live stream only for Ubuntu I lack the appropriate software something like Wirecast: http://www.telestream.net/wire-cast/overview.htm
<j0nr> anyone able to shed some light on getting a netgear pcmcia wireless card working?
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: winscp = scp ?
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: canon inkjet pixma 2580
<nalys> I've tried several. But why is firefox still using the open player?
<j0nr> I have installed the drivers using ndiswrapper...but i think wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper dont like each other (or something to that effect)
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: canon inkjet pixma ip2580
<erisol> I'm not even sure i've been editing the proper config files. I've edited xorg.conf in /etc/X11, but nothing was in the file before I edited it. I also followed the directions on Ubuntu's synaptics touchpad page, but that didn't work either
<j0nr> it tries to connect but then keeps returning to the authentication dialog box
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, did you check the linux compatible printer list yet?
<mazda01> ubuntunewbie, i am in the same boat. i have a lexmark and there's no linux drivers so I print things in linux to a pdf and then open my windows machine and print the pdf
<nalys> Icaru5: I've tried several, but why is ff still using the open player for, say, youtube?
<Icaru5> nalys: you can change how firefox interacts with content. have you changed any settings?
<owner_> hello
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, i am looking for a gui. i know about scp but it's a cli not a gui.
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: autologin link... http://hungrycoder.xenexbd.com/tutorial/auto-login-gnome-in-fedora-ubuntu.html locking script ... http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-auto-login-and-lock-screen
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: when I plugin the printer it automatic finds a driver but they recommend a ip2000 driver to me , so I just installed .But it can't print at all
<nalys> Icaru5: not yet, I'm going to look what I can do there.
<owner_> any one can help me about aircrack?
<Icaru5> nalys: edit/preferences
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: scp is rather easy to use IMO.
<fccf> Sunny_: are you running catalyst as root?
<bazhang> owner_, /join #aircrack
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: I went and check the driver should be pixma ip2500 not the ip2000
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, well I am trying to transfer music to my iphone from within ubuntu. i would just like a gui and not cli.
<nalys> Icaru5: Ok, thanks.
<Eber-Jimmy> I'm working on. Means I produce a live stream only for Ubuntu I lack the appropriate software something like Wirecast: http://www.telestream.net/wire-cast/overview.htm
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, checked at the linux printing site?
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org ubuntunewbie
<deany> mazda01, nautilus - File - Connect to server
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, what i don't get is that i have a passphrase key in ~/.ssh so everytime I want to log into a ssh server I have to enter my passphrase when I don;t even need to, the ssh server only needs a password not the passphrase,
<Sub-Zero5> Lastly, why is their big spaces between the writing in terminal? screenshot > http://h.imagehost.org/0251/Screenshot.png
<tharvey> is there any way to fdisk/sfdisk a removable storage device without automounter auto mounting the partitions when the operation is complete?  I'm looking for a way to do it without altering the users gnome-volume-manager configuration or /etc/fstab
<erisol> jrib, what do I do if the Synaptics how-to you sent me didn't work?
<Sunny_> fccf: yes for now but ill be going in my other account soon as i fix this display problem
<amedeo> i'm using opera, and i can't find the flash player version for watching videos on youtube... hwo can help me?
<Eber-Jimmy> .
<Eber-Jimmy> http://www.telestream.net/wire-cast/overview.htm
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: You sure you set it up right? :o
<Sunny_> fccf: sorry for delay my computer screen messed up
<kyja> I dont think php5 is running with my apache2. what can I do? am I missing something? and is there a gui for apache?
<Eber-Jimmy>  I'm working on. Means I produce a live stream only for Ubuntu I lack the appropriate software something like Wirecast: http://www.telestream.net/wire-cast/overview.htm
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: Also, I'm not sure if this would works for you.  Filezilla or sshfs?
<Sub-Zero5> !idiot|Floodbot3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot
<owner_> any one can help me about aircrack?
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: Nautilus have -- Connect to Server -- feature.  You try that?
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, i will lokk into those. I actually just got into the iphone with nautilus, connect to server. it does ask me for both passwords.
<fccf> Eber-Jimmy: you should stop now ... nothing exists in ubuntu for what you are talking about ... wirecast is $500... you want free .. write some software
<skellington> hi guys. i tried out moblin the other day and hated it. but it had one redeeming quality: its could connect to wpa secured networks out of the box. how come ubuntu cant do that?
<owner_> any one can help me about aircrack?
<erisol> skellington, what computer did you try it on?
<j0ve> owner_: you were told to join #aircrack
<woodworker> Edit the file '/etc/postgresql/8.1/main/pg_hba.conf' and on line 79 change the words ident sameuser to md5.
<leaf-sheep> owner_: #remote-exploit will serve better to your needs.
<erUSUL> skellington: it does for me
<woodworker> ne one care to help me with this
<Zack> Lastly, why is their big spaces between the writing in terminal? screenshot > http://h.imagehost.org/0251/Screenshot.png
<Eber-Jimmy> fccf: can not only cost money but in Ubuntu to use. Wirecast is available only for Windows and Mac OS
<skellington> erisol: asus eeepc 1000ha, wireless card athero 5700
<erUSUL> woodworker: you do not know how to edit the file ?
<DrBenway> eepc here!!!
<erUSUL> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<amedeo> i'm using opera, and i can't find the flash player version for watching videos on youtube... hwo can help me?
<woodworker> erUSUL: no clue.... new to this....
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP2500 , It said recommended driver to canon website
<erisol> skellington, hmm, I don't know anything about the eepc. I'm on a dell mini 10 though, and currently using 9.04 over wireless ;)
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: You set up passwordless ssh from what guide?
<kyja> is there a way for me to test if php5 is working with my apache2 and if not start it?
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, now the next issue. how can I change the default behavior after inserting a blank cd-r? currently brasero opens a data cd project and I don't want that anymore.
<fccf> woodworker: why are you using postgres for moodle when it runs fine in mysql
<Sunny_> kyja: http://localhost
<erUSUL> woodworker: you prefer a graphical editor ? « gksudo gedit /etc/postgresql/8.1/main/pg_hba.conf » and do whatever edits you need
<erisol> kyja, it should be listed under mods enabled
<erUSUL> !lamp | kyja
<ubottu> kyja: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Spad-XIII> kyja: to test it write a little php file in /var/www ? to enable it, i'm also figuring out to do that
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, i didn't setup passwordless ssh. I setup ssh with a private key so I need to enter a passphrase
<kyja> oooh lamp is the cure
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: Ahh. Make a new private key.  This time, leave passphrase blank.
<skellington> k thanks guys
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: went to the webiste and download but how to install ?
<woodworker> fccf:  just following the tutorial I have .... omg...... no I realize what it meant...... I already have mysql set up...... know how to get postsql off? or will it affect anything
<grunt> Is there an alternative to proftpd? since it is broken in karmic...
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<erisol> kyja, if you don't have php5 already, it should be in a package that you can get via synaptic or apt-get
<grunt> yay
<Eber-Jimmy> hm
<fccf> woodworker: you can leave postgres there if you want .. or remove it with synaptic
<woodworker> fccf:  synaptic?
<erUSUL> !software | woodworker
<ubottu> woodworker: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<fccf> woodworker: synaptic package manager
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, no way! i don't want someone hacking my ssh server and getting access to my server!
<erisol> woodworker, it's the package manager that ubuntu uses
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: I choose linux http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010456.asp and downloaded a tgz file and inside there are 2 files
<Spad-XIII> skellington: i got my wpa-wireless working by installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty .. was trying to get it working for a week, installing that package made it work first time after a reboot
<erisol> woodworker, you can find it under System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<sebsebseb> hi
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: Lol.  It only works if that someone have the said key.
<skellington> hmm that seems more logical. my wireless works for wep, just not wpa.
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: You generate a new key, you send a copy of the key to your phone.  Then that phone can access in your server without password / passphrase.
<skellington> spad: can you tell me where exactly you found it?
<Spad-XIII> skellington: i had a wpa connection on a different location (different router) just never with my own .. wireless worked just fine, but not wpa .. installing the package did the trick (wpa2 still doesn't work though)
<j0nr> anyone able to assist with the netgear
<Zack> Lastly, why is their big spaces between the writing in terminal? screenshot > http://h.imagehost.org/0251/Screenshot.png
<erisol> mazda01, when you're using ssh and you have a key, it always asks you for the passphrase of the key instead of the password
<erisol> mazda01, if you want to avoid typing your passphrase all the time, check out ssh-agent
<Ealserv78> Ummm Hello!?
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, oh yeah, that's true.
<Zack> erisol: lolers weird, im having trouble getting a public key to work, how does ssh agent work?
<Eber-Jimmy> fccf:?
<mazda01> erisol, i will look into ssh-agent. thanks
<skellington> spad: why doesnt wpa2 work?
<erisol> Zack, what's your problem?
<Spad-XIII> skellington: after a few days of googling and reading old forum posts (2004 to 2007) nothing worked, but this site listed the tip: http://wireless.kernel.org/
<fccf> Eber-Jimmy: I know of no solution that does what you want in linux... if you would like to write one .. thats on you
<Spad-XIII> skellington: no clue why wpa2 doesn't work .. when i set my router to both wpa2/wpa, it won't connect .. when i set it to wpa only, it works first try
<j0nr> Spad-XIII: i am having problems with wpa_supplicant, netgear pcmcia wireless card... is this related?
<Zack> erisol: trying to login to ssh without putting in a password, ive followed 3 tutriols but it still doesnt work
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, now the next issue. how can I change the default behavior after inserting a blank cd-r? currently brasero opens a data cd project and I don't want that anymore.
<JamesHoldsworth> Hello everyone, quick Ubuntu Server question. I installed UbuntuServer9.04, ran getapt and all that and got Xubuntu's Gui running on it, this is all on an 80GB IDE HD, but later I plugged my 250 gig SATA to it. For some reason it's not detecting it at all. Normally, as on my normal ubuntu machine, other partitions (it's all a 320gbdrive on my laptop) are listed as mountable drives. Why isn't my server desktop pickuing up the sata
<erisol> Zack, does ssh with the passphrase work?
<amedeo> i'm using opera, and i can't find the flash player version for watching videos on youtube... hwo can help me?
<UnderSampled> Can I auto hide two panels with the same trigger, to make them act as though they were the same?
<skellington> darn. i think mine might be both..
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang: how to install ?
<Zack> dont know what you mean erisol
<skellington> maybe thats my problem
<Eber-Jimmy> fccf: gmpf
<skellington> but ill try this out.
<Eber-Jimmy> hmpf
<Ealserv78> I'm trying to install Ubuntu (8 or 9) on my setup "athlon quad core, xfxgeforce 8200 MB, and a Geforce 9800GT PCIx. I keep gettin stuck at busy box interface. Any ideas :(
<erisol> I mean, does ssh work at all ;)
<skellington> the site wont open for me
<JamesHoldsworth> Ealserv, try doing a disk check before you install.
<ubuntunewbie> what is the different between Fedora Core 6 and openSUSE 10.2 ???
<woodworker> fccf: Thanks
<Spad-XIII> skellington: check the backports package and see if it works .. can always uninstall it or reconfigure/tweak your router (perhaps)
<Ealserv78> yes and it leaves me at busy box. and tried a reburn.
<owen1> how to tell an app to start on specipic monitor? -display is not available for every app.
<woodworker> ersoi: thanks
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: different distros no covered/supported here
<fccf> JamesHoldsworth: try adding all-ide-generic to your grub boot line ... guessing your sata controller is running in IDE mode
<JamesHoldsworth> it's in the beginning menu, where you can say "Install ubuntu, try ubuntu without any change," etc
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: You use Gnome (Nautilus)?
<woodworker> erUSUL: thanks
<DrBenway> Zack: are you logging in from across the internet or your workstation/
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: ask in their respective channels forums
<camt> owen1: Check out devilspie
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: ??
<erUSUL> woodworker: no problem
<Zack> drbenway workstation
<JamesHoldsworth> How do I do that?
<Spad-XIII> skellington: i did a fresh net-install of ubuntu and first thing i did after completion was install the package, wireless worked right away
<owen1> camt: even if i don't use gnome/kde/xfce? i use awesome
<JamesHoldsworth> fccf, sorry how do i do that?
<DrBenway> what command are you using?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I downloaded a printer driver but at the manual only show this OS for installation
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I dont know how to install at ubuntu
<Ealserv78> i can try that with no changes. if it helps when tryin to install  ver. 9 busy box said that ubuntu had complications communcating with my board and to complain to my vendor.
<skellington> okeedokee thanks
<erisol> Zack, if your public key works then the next step is to start ssh-agent. The command is "eval `ssh-agent`" on the command line
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: you usually use the ppd file
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: Open any Nautilus folder.  Check out Preferences under "Media" tab.
<erisol> Zack, note that those are backquotes, found on the same key as the tilde
<Spad-XIII> j0nr: i haven't messed with wpa_supplicant .. or rather, i couldn't get anything with it working .. and my wireless isn't a pcmcia card .. other than that, i've been running ubuntu for almost a week now :)
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: ppd file ? what is that ?
<erisol> Zack, after ssh-agent has started, run ssh-add
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: the driver Idownloaded got .rpm
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I dont know how to install
<fccf> JamesHoldsworth: lets start here ... www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<owen1> camt: DISPLAY=:0.1 conky  works for me
<camt> owen1: I only have experience with it in Gnome, so it may not work for you
<erisol> Zack, it will ask you which keys you want added, and then their passphrases. After you've done that, it should be able to connect to a remote server without requiring the passphrase again
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, nope. i already checked that. it's still set to "ask what to do". there is some config somewhere telling brasero to open a data cd project after I enter a blank cd-r. just not sure where that config is.
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: are you sure your printer is not listed in the supported printers? in System>Adminstration>Printers
<Spad-XIII> j0nr: there might be something interesting on http://wireless.kernel.org/ .. you'll have to check for yourself though, i'm still new to ubuntu and linux in general
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: It recommend me to install ip2000 driver but my printer is model ip2580  using ip2500 driver
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: the driver wans't there
<quizme> when a user writes a file, the permissions are defaulted to 755.  Is there a way to change the default to 775?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: Now I am printer configuration , make a model change.I can't find ip2500 printer model
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: I'm trying to find it for you.
<c0nn3x> Hi. I need some help!  I have no sound on my laptop Toshiba satelite p100 186. "Can you help ore dir to help?" Sry but a damn noobi in ubuntu 9.04/ linux. Many thanks ;)
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: well i can see them here in my install
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: pixma ip2000 under canon
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: i'm in jaunty
<snewp> c0nn3x: just try to maximize all the volume controls and make sure there's no muted on those controls
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I am on hardy , I saw pixma ip2000 too but my driver should be ip2500
<woodworker> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this line: 'sudo apt-get install ntp-simple openssh-server unattended-upgrades'  says it cant find pacage ntp-simple
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: It doesn't print , i tried it yesterday
<mrxyz> Oh, I can't get this right.
<c0nn3x> snewp K cheers
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: downloaded the file which is 2007 but dont know how to install http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010456.asp
<j0ve> woodworker: well, there is no ntp-simple in my synaptic, and I have quite a few third party ppa's enabled
<snewp> woodworker: try sudo apt-get search ntp-simple, if there's no result then remove that one
<fccf> woodworker: there is no ntp-simple .. install ntp and ntpdate
<erisol> quizme, look into umask
<mrxyz> Is there any way to move each description-tag in a text file to a new file so that every desvription-tag will go to it's own file? I mean, how do I only get say number 5 of a tag? Not all similar tags, only one of the tags.
<erisol> quizme, you should be able to put a line like "umask=002" in /etc/profile to make the default last across sessions
<woodworker> fccf:  'sudo apt-get install ntp'  and 'sudo apt-get install ntpudate
<erisol> quizme, otherwise you can just type umask in on your terminal each time
<snewp> woodworker: sudo apt-get ntp ntpupdate
<fccf> woodworker: or just sudo apt-get install ntp ntpdate
<snewp> woodworker: sudo apt-get ntp ntpdate
<c0nn3x> snewp, No inprovment.
<fccf> snewp: install?
<erisol> fccf, do you have any experience with Synaptics touch pads?
<snewp> heh, sorry typo .. yep install
<fccf> erisol: only that they usually work
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<erisol> fccf, it works, but I'm trying to install gsynaptics and it complains that SHMConfig has not been enabled
<leaf-sheep> mazda01: Find it yet?
<woodworker> fccf: it says couldnt find pacage utpudate
<SolarWar> i'm trying to write a udev rule, I can change the group of the device, however i cannot change the mode of the device: http://pastebin.com/m3a2e3cf1
<erisol> fccf, except that I've followed several methods of enabling it, and none have worked so far
<snewp> c0nn3x: try to check System > Preference >Sound
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592685
<mrxyz> unop: Isn't a ) missing in the code you gave me?
<snewp> woodworker: i do believe it's ntpdate not utpudate
<Spad-XIII> erisol: checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ?
<mrxyz> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219107/
<fccf> woodworker: utpudate??? huh
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, thanks. i have looked in gconf and I just can't find it. i have even looked at gnome default actions.
<fccf> erisol: I'd have a look around the forums
<unop> mrxyz, yes indeed, i did post a correction soon after
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I found that link too at ubuntu forum , maybe that time there's no driver for ip2500.
<mrxyz> unop: Alright, I will look for it.
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: but now I saw at canon website but dont know how to install
<UnderSampled> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<woodworker> fccf:  sorry couldnt find package ntpudate
<unop> mrxyz, <unop> mrxyz, it's missing a closing bracket.  try this.  perl -0lpe 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description)/\n$1/g'
<erisol> Spad-XIII, yes, I tried that, but SHMConfig still claims to be disabled
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: the threath gives ( alittle bit involved i have to admit) intructions to install the drivers... you need to add a repo and convert some rpm's to deb...
<mrxyz> unop: Thanks.
<fccf> woodworker: looks like a typo ... ntpdate is the package
<grunt> ftpd features no daemon?!
<woodworker> fccf: yea.......
<Spad-XIII> erisol: hmm, that's odd .. i haven't tried this yet (it's on my todo-list :)) .. did you try restarting gnome or reboot ?
<woodworker> snewp:  thanks
<Spad-XIII> erisol: i guessing logging out and back in would work as well
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I super newbie , i dont even understand what they said.... :-(
<erisol> Spad-XIII, yes, I've rebooted several times since I made the change mentioned on the Enable SHMConfig page
<erisol> Spad-XIII, I also followed other directions for modifying xorg.conf; could they be conflicting?
<cadman21> erisol:do you know what the package might be called?
<erisol> cadman21, which package?
<Spad-XIII> erisol: very odd .. i have no clue .. i'm still new to ubuntu .. this site is still on my todo-list
<cadman21> erisol:the one for BELKIN wireless G card drivers?
<ubuntuisloved> can someone tell me if the 9.04 has the real cisco built in the kernel or does it use vpnc to connect
<woodworker> ne ideas why it cant find aspell-fr and aspell-en in this line?     'sudo apt-get install unzip zip aspell-en aspell-fr aspell-de aspell-es'
<mrxyz> unop: Your pearl code does something to the text. Some characters changes and when I try to open the file I saved then I only see strange characters.
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: ?
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, just wondering if it's a real cisco built in or not
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: it doenst come with any vpn client
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: well what can i said... is not easy but you are stuck with your printer...
<mrxyz> unop: I use your code and then send it to a new file with "your pearl code" outputfile.txt > newfile.txt
<unop> mrxyz, hmm, it shouldn't .. can you paste some of newfile.txt on a pastebin?
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: but you can install vpnc from the repos or compile the cisco one from source
<c0nn3x> snewp, Okay check for ? in System > Preference >Sound :)
<mrxyz> unop: Yes, I'll.
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, I know but you can install on 9.04 the vpnc-network manager module or such
<snewp> woodworker: try apt-get search aspell
<notdarkyet> anyone know where i could find information on writing software for the new notification manager?
<fccf> woodworker: no idea .. pretty standard packages
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: :'-(
<notdarkyet> or documentation for it?
<quizme> erisol: thank you
<bazhang> snewp, that is apt-cache search
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: i just use vpnc, it works flawless for me
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, I keep getting disconnected on idle
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, I also use vpnc right now
<notdarkyet> anyone?
<snewp> bazhang: sorry i'm referring to aptitude .. lol .. i'm not using apt-get .. thanks for the headsup
<iplaythisgame> I need to be able to connect to specific computers in my home network from outside through the net.  What other options are there than port forwarding or vpn
<fccf> !patience | notdarkyet
<ubottu> notdarkyet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mrxyz> unop: The newfile.txt look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219164/
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I still dont understand what does it said on the manual for the driver I had downloaded http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010456.asp
<Pici> notdarkyet: You'll want to look at the libnotify packages.
<cadman21> Can anyone help me with drivers for a Belkin wireless G desktop card?
<snewp> c0nn3x: try to test your sound from there
<fccf> !ndis | cadman21
<ubottu> cadman21: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<notdarkyet> Pici: ok, hmm where might i find that?
<Pici> notdarkyet: In our package repositories.
<ongun> hi
<mrxyz> unop: But when I don't save to a file and instead see it in Terminal, then the text looks almost fine, except for some characters.
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: we have some old pix, i had problems with vpnc at first, it somehow killed the tunnel all the time, i think that was a result of some buggy dead peer detection code in vpnc, once i disabled that feature it worked well for me
<notdarkyet> Pici: ok thanks, checking it out now
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, damn yes my network admin at work uses pix he loves them
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, how do i disable that dead peer connection
<DarkMage26> I wanted to know how to update grub with the new kernel headers. I'm stuck on 2.6.28-11 and want the new ones to show in grub automatically. Any one able to help???
<quizme> sudo chmod -R g+ws .   <--- what does the "s" do ?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: can you help me reading the file ?
<mike_s> hi...i want to connect my acer aspire 1694wlmi (ubuntu 9.04) via s-video to my tv to watch videos and dvds...i have an ati mobility x700 graphiccard installed! i found a lot of infos...but all seemed very complex...is there a simple way?? ;-)
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: what file ?
<fccf> mike_s: see atitvout
<erisol> cadman21, what computer is this for?
<fccf> !atitvout | mike_s
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitvout
<mike_s> alright...lets try! :-)
<mrxyz> unop: This will give me correct code: perl -0lpe 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description)/\n$1/g' outputfile.txt
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: you can start vpnc with --dpd-idle 0 to disable dead peer detection
<mrxyz> unop: But this doesn't: perl -0lpe 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description)/\n$1/g' outputfile.txt > newfile.txt
<unop> mrxyz, wow, it;'s like the language has changed completely? it looks chinese now
<iplaythisgame> I need to be able to connect to different computers via ssh/ftp in my home network from outside through the net.  What other options are there than port forwarding or vpn
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: there is also a config variable for that you can set in your config file
<fccf> !info atitvout | mike_s
<ubottu> mike_s: atitvout (source: atitvout): ATI TV Out Support Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-12ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 ia64)
<mrxyz> unop: The laste line gives me the result in the pastebin.
<PuppyCock> .net
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, thanks man I'm gonna try it
<woodworker> snewp:  it says that is invalid operation search
<mrxyz> unop: Yeah, I don't understand what have happened.
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: .rpm
<snewp> woodworker: i'm sorry it's sudo apt-cache search aspell .. as what fccp said that it's a standard package. it should be there
<erUSUL> !rpm | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<unop> mrxyz, ok, gimme a few seconds - i think i might know
 * joejc gives unop
<JBauer> Hi. My hidden TrueCrypt volume is damaged and I don't know how to recover some data. Please, urgent help!
<boss667> you know any spanish channel?
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, since your so well educated let me ask do you also ever get issues with /etc/resolv.conf not returning back to default before vpn
<fccf> !es | boss667
<ubottu> boss667: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<woodworker> snewp:  can i just install the whole aspell package rather than just certain parts of it as the tutorial says
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: as you can see you can conver it to deb and install it. they do that in the threath among other things
<boss667> thanks
<n0gear> JBauer: try runnnig spinrite6.0 on it? might help
<unop> joejc, ?
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, it doesnt happen all the time just some times
<daftykins> anyone happen to know what/why Irssi was updated on ubuntu server 8.04 LTS within the last couple of days?
<joejc> ?
<JBauer> n0gear
<grunt> ubuntu is so slow, compared to gentoo or archlinux
<JBauer> I am kind n00b
<snewp> woodworker: that's still ok
<grunt> feels like kernel ticks 10 per second, 10hz
<cornerstone> good afternoon, all
<ubuntuisloved> grunt, no gnome is slower
<grunt> audio lags
<mrxyz> unop: I'm trying to write a script that will filter rss feeds. I'm don't want to use Yahoo Pipes.
<n0gear> JBauer: how is it damaged?
<woodworker> snewp:  there is no -fr or -es.... is this going to affect the running of my moodle site?
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: i have it very often, that after i vpnc-disconnect it doenst revert back to the old resolv.conf
<unop> mrxyz, are you piping to perl from awk still?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: ummm , I know nothing about converting , I am stuck , what is alien ?
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, yes have you found a fix for that
<mgolisch> ubuntuisloved: but i was yet too lazy to look for a solution
 * Until_It_Sleeps is back from: Class (been away for 4h 42m)
<ubuntuisloved> mgolisch, hhaha
<fccf> daffykins: look here http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/i/irssi/irssi_0.8.12-3ubuntu3.1/changelog
<snewp> woodworker: if your site will support fr and es .. i think yes
<JBauer> n0gear, i think i wrote som data on outer volume
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: alien is program that can convert and rpm file to a deb file one you can install in ubuntu
<JBauer> n0gear And now it won't mount on linux
<mrxyz> unop: Therefore I'm planning to send title, links, descriptions to a file each, then grep all lines containing my keyword and the responding lines in the other text files, then send all to a new file that contains my own filtered feed.
<n0gear> so u overwrote the hidden volume a bit?
<woodworker> snewp:  I dont understand
<unop> mrxyz, have a try at this.  perl -0lpe -e 'binmode(STDOUT, ":utf8");' -e 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description)/\n$1/g'
<c0nn3x> snewp, How Long is the test normal? bin testing for 5min ;)
<JBauer> n0gear: it says  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<mrxyz> unop: Allright, I'll.
<DarkMage26> I wanted to know how to update grub with the new kernel headers. I'm stuck on 2.6.28-11 and want the new ones to show in grub automatically. Update-grub doesn't find the new kernels and I know I have kernel 2.6.28-14. Can anyone help me???
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: oh ,
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I can't find the file at the guide
<erUSUL> what file ?
<n0gear> JBauer: is it on linux or on windows partition?
<snewp> woodworker: -fr and -es .. french and spanish respectively ... i'm not sure what your website is
<Bilge> How can I check what packages another package depends on?
<woodworker> snewp:  are these spell checkers for different languages.......... oh...... that wont matter I am in us
<JBauer> n0gear it's on NTFS. but i'm using linux now
<snewp> woodworker: if you are in US .. then it doesnt matter :)
<mrxyz> unop: I got these error messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219171/
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: With synaptic, I installed
<ubuntunewbie> bjfilter-2.5
<Doc-Saintly> fccf: i found it out
<Doc-Saintly> [daemon]
<Doc-Saintly> AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<Doc-Saintly> AutomaticLogin=username
<Doc-Saintly> [security]
<FloodBot3> Doc-Saintly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doc-Saintly> AllowRemoteAutoLogin=true
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592685
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: I thought I gave you the link
<unop> mrxyz, oops, sorry.  perl -0lpe 'BEGIN{ binmode(STDOUT, ":utf8"); }' -e 's/>\n(\n*\s*)/>/g;' -e 's/\s+/ /g;' -e 's/(<description)/\n$1/g'
<n0gear> ok. mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/*** /home*
<snewp> c0nn3x: can't you hear a sound? it's something like a humming sound?
<LLStarks> s
 * LLStarks is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<c0nn3x> snewp, no sound what so ever.
<snewp> c0nn3x: did you click on the volume control? if so, try checking all the device on the drop down menu and make sure all are set to its maximum level and none is muted
<kf6> can i move a firefox profile from ms vista box to ubuntu box?
<fccf> Doc-Saintly: I did I did @ 10:22 am PST autologin link... http://hungrycoder.xenexbd.com/tutorial/auto-login-gnome-in-fedora-ubuntu.html locking script ... http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-auto-login-and-lock-screen
<erisol> c0nn3x, what computer/sound card are you using?
<n0gear> JBauer: any luck?
<JBauer> n0gear, not really
<c0nn3x> erisol, snd-hda-intel i think
<JBauer> tell me please, step by step...
<unop> kf6, i guess you can, yes
<erisol> c0nn3x, I had some problems with that on my netbook too
<mrxyz> unop: No, still "chinese".
<crom09> hello, i have a problem with my mic
<djzn> which is the BEST video graphic vendor towards linux distributions... nVidia? AMD-ATI? or Intel ?
<erisol> c0nn3x, have you tried alsamixer on the command line?
<crom09> it seems to work (i can hear myself) but i can not record
<crom09> any help?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/354524
<unop> mrxyz, what's the full and exact command you are using, i could try it here.
<c0nn3x> snewp, non works error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<kf6> unop: the file structure of the folder from vista will work on a linux system??
<sebsebseb> djzn: Intel graphics usually bad,   ATI  have good Linux support I think,   Nividia  have pretty good Linux support, only thing is though that their drivers are propritary and closed source
<c0nn3x> erisol, alsamixer ?
<araizen> hi everyone
<araizen> evolution keeps bugging me about the password for the default keyring
<sebsebseb> !intel >  djzn
<ubottu> djzn, please see my private message
<araizen> but i never set up a password for that that I know of and my regular password for my user doesn't work
<erisol> c0nn3x run that in the terminal
<snewp> c0nn3x: yeah try alsamixer as what erisol said
<araizen> how can I set that up or get rid of that prompt?
<n0gear> JBauer: do u know which partition u need to mount to get it working?
<unop> kf6, if i recall correctly, the structures are almost identical - except with one or two files that are not important
<c0nn3x> erisol, okay
<djzn> what about ATI graphics, are they open source or closed just like nvidia?
<mazda01> leaf-sheep, i got it. i just hold shift when I insert a blank disc and then I can uncheck the box that says to perform this action everytime. goggle saved the day.
<crom09> I'm not able to record with my mic, can anybody help?
<c0nn3x> erisol, temial op
<kf6> unop:  cool, thanks for info, i will give it a shot
<FrozeL> Selam
<sebsebseb> !ati >  djzn
<ubottu> djzn, please see my private message
<FrozeL> s.a
<erxin> i cant mount my mtp mp3 player, i found a solution to get it work, i need to kill the process "hald" and then mount my mp3 player, this works, but i want to automate this command, how can i make a bin file, with automatic sudo without logging in
<FrozeL> Turkiye ?
<Pici> !tr | FrozeL
<ubottu> FrozeL: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<unop> mrxyz, also, what do you use to view the contents of this file? an editor?
<sebsebseb> djzn: oh yeah and with  Nividia the drivers have to be installed from the Ubuntu repo, or bad things can happen
<callum_> HI EVERYONE!
<JBauer> n0gear, so i've mounted my hidden volume now, checking at Filesystem -> Do not mount. It shows the capacity of volume, algorithms used but can't access it
<callum_> DEBIAN?
<callum_> EDBIAN?
<Pici> callum_: #debian
<rhin0> @ callum, this is ubuntu, join #debian
<djzn> sebsebseb: i am looking for a mobo, am thinking of these AMD-ATI chipsets, are they any good ?
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: you filed the bugreport ?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: no ,
<callum_> actually no.
<callum_> I was looking for someone named EDBIAN
<sebsebseb> djzn: ATI  catalyzst drivers or something, people had issues with, when it came to Ubuntu
<callum_> :) Thanks X I am in Ubuntu I have 9.04
<c0nn3x> erisol, ALSA lib dlmisc.c:108:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_ctl_pulse_open
<c0nn3x> ALSA lib control.c:714:(snd_ctl_open_conf) symbol _snd_ctl_pulse_open is not defined inside (null)
<c0nn3x> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device or address
<sebsebseb> djzn: Nividia are one of the best  when it comes to  graphics card support and Linux, even though their  drivers are closed
<callum_> Anyways I was just wanting to know is there a iPhone 3G Application Manager for Ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: went and google ,just direct to you that the person is also using the way from ubuntu thread but doesn't work
<c0nn3x> Is what im geting
<djzn> sebsebseb: i currently have a nvidia chipset, it works quite well.. but i was wondering if i am missing something about ati / amd
<erUSUL>  ubuntunewbie it worked for the people in the threath
<sebsebseb> djzn: I have used  Nivida  with Linux since  before Ubuntu,  so  2004,  and not had issues
<mrxyz> unop: Yes, I used gedit to view the file.
<callum_> Is there a IPHONE APPLICATION FOR UBUNTU PLEASE?
<unop> mrxyz, hmm, have you tried another editor? nano or cat perhaps?
<c0nn3x> erisol, do i need to install something ?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: not sure , but I worry it will mess up printing problem
<djzn> so the ATI has a 'open' branch then?
<sebsebseb> djzn: Fedora  Core 2 and 4 on old computer with Nividia  no problems,  Ubuntu for a bit on that one,    and then this later computer with of  course a later Nivida card and no problems.
<mrxyz> unop: I have found a cli feed reader that I'm goint to read about. It may solve my problem without all problem. I'll stop searching for a solution on this problem until I have checked outher options.
<fccf> !caps | callum_
<ubottu> callum_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<QxGY> Hi guys, I am able to wget the package files from my repository but apt-get doesn't seem to work ( its stuck at 0% ) Is this any configuration issue ?
<callum_> !capps fccf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capps fccf
<mrxyz> unop: I'll try another editor, then I will go on searching for another solution.
<unop> mrxyz, ok, but i suspect gedit is the culprit here
<djzn> sebsebseb: ATI has a branch for open drivers, right, and then a commercial closed source drivers branch?
<rhin0> @ QxGY: try using sudo aptitude
<n0gear> JBauer: sorry couldnt reproduce your problem :( Just ask again, hopefully someone else can help
<frostburn> callum_, an iphone application to do what, exactly? that's like saying is there an iphone app for windows
<DorukhaN> Türkiye
<mrxyz> unop: You're right. The file seem to be correct using nano editor instead of gedit.
<DorukhaN> Türkiye
<QxGY> rhin0: sudo aptitude too, is stuck at 0%
<callum_> Frostburn: to sync music and photos maybe
<FrozeL> u yazma olm :@
<Pici> !tr | DorukhaN
<ubottu> DorukhaN: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<fccf> callum_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<sebsebseb> djzn: closed source is bad,  generally  really  most closed source programs are bad, because of the vender lock in and all that,  visit gnu.org and then go to philosphey section for more info if interested.   However  for  Nivida graphics card i'll make an exception   from using the  closed source  drivers and  knowing they tend to work well on Linux.
<unop> mrxyz, you should file a bug for gedit then
<unop> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<frostburn> callum_, you can sync photos using the usb cable, music is only done through itunes
<QxGY> rhin0: but i am able to download that specific .deb from the repository using wget
<djzn> sebsebseb: but you're then telling me that ATI is open source, but not so good?
<mrxyz> unop: Great, I have a couple of alternatives right now. I'll see what kind of solution will do the job.
<sebsebseb> djzn: I think with Nivida and Linux  though,   the issues will come, if  your using a really old graphics card,   or  you got something way to fancy.
<erisol> c0nn3x what audio mixer are you using to control volume?
<JBauer> n0gear, thanks a lot anyway. hope i'll get it in the end
<darrob> hi, is somebody here using cmus? i can't seem to get it to play m4a files. i did faad and the other dependencies that are listed on the website.
<rhin0> QxGY: not sure then, I tend to avoid apt-get if possible and download the latest .deb from the source for latest build
<sebsebseb> djzn: well people have had issues with all of them,  Intel,  AMD,  Nivida, etc,  but generally  Nivida works well on Linux,  as for ATI  I haven't used them for graphics as far as I know
<mrxyz> unop: Yeah, maybe I'll. I have to buy some food now. Be back later today.
<mrxyz> unop: Thank you for all help!
<unop> mrxyz, ok cool :)
<sebsebseb> djzn: or is the other computer ATI hmm
<ronniehood> nvidia ->vdpau !!!
<djzn> sebsebseb: i have also used the downloadable nvidia stock driver in linux and worked quite well....
<c0nn3x> erisol, Conexant CX20551?
<woodworker> once you edit something in sudo nano how do you get out?
<sebsebseb> djzn: well  with Ubuntu getting the driver directly from  Nivida tends to mess things up
<unop> woodworker, ctrl+x i think
<erisol> are you using pulse audio or alsa?
<fccf> woodworker ... Ctrl-O to save Ctrl-x to exit
<sebsebseb> djzn: hence why  I sadi to get from the repo earlier
<woodworker> thanks!
<c0nn3x> erisol,  some oss mixer
<sebsebseb> djzn: well I have said  what I can say basically so,  you could always  Google for more info,  or  go to  ##linux  the general Linux channel and find out more there
<c0nn3x> erisol, i can use alsa if its whats working
<c0nn3x> erisol, dont mind my english
<QxGY> is there any way I can see more verbose results of apt-get, so I can figure out where exactly its stuck?
<sebsebseb> djzn: oh yeah  your questions are about Hardware and Linux so ##hardware makes sense
<c0nn3x> erisol, ill set it too HDA intel Alsa mixer
<woodworker> when I do ifconfig and go to the internet addr: on another computer........ moodle tutorial says to continue moodle install, but all my browser says is 'it work's!'  any ideas?
<c0nn3x> erisol, still no sound.
<unop> woodworker, you probably have to navigate to a special directory like  http://address/moodle
<unop> woodworker, if not, try restarting apache.  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<morenojee> hello....I want to know the command line for checking DVD/CD media for read errors....anyone suggests
<wizzo> How do I Uninstall Ubuntu (Take that GRUB off) so I can reinstall it inside of my windows Vista?
<woodworker> unop: thanks...... it didnt say that on my tutorial
<unop> woodworker, i'm only guessing tho.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: you used Wubi?
<woodworker> unop:  it worked
<unop> woodworker, nice
<erxin> i have mounted the same device twice on my desktop, i cant unmount them now, anyone a solution ?
<MK13> erxin, what errors are you getting?
<henux> do you know how to install the non-OSE virtualbox in ubuntu, the one which supports USB ports? there seems to only be virtualbox-ose package in the repos
<woodworker> how can I find out what my MySQL database usename, password, and database are?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: How do you use Wubi?
<sebsebseb> henux: get it from http://www.virtualbox.org for Linux hsots
<sebsebseb> hosts
<MK13> henux, you can get the .deb for ubuntu from the website
<sebsebseb> wizzo: what did you mean Ubuntu inside WIndows?
<henux> k
<henux> thx
<erxin> MK13 : i use dutch ubuntu, but the translation is like this, "it seems like the device is mounted more times, unable to umount"
<fccf> woodworker: when you installed mysql it asked you for a root password
<erisol> c0nn3x sorry, I my computer froze and I had to reboot
<woodworker> fccf:  I know that password
<woodworker> fccf it says would not connect to the data base you specified......
<c0nn3x> erisol, np. good your back :)
<MK13> erxin, can you unmount by usin 'sudo umount /mountpoint' in stead of device name?
<fccf> woodworker: the easy way is use user root
<sebsebseb> !details |  wizzo
<ubottu> wizzo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MrStein> Hi! How to change the host/computer name ? The wiki instructions to go into menu System -> Administration -> Networking does not work, since there is no System -> Administration -> Networking menu ...
<woodworker> fccf:  thanks
<unop> MK13, yes
<sebsebseb> wizzo: Why do you want to get rid of  Grub?  and you made it sound like you  have Ubuntu inside Windows with Wubi?
<c0nn3x> erisol, Im so green too ubuntu
<erxin> MK13 : it worked to unmount from terminal thanks
<MK13> erxin, no prob
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Before I updated my computer and installed Vista, that was the way I had it installed and was able to add on things. This time I installed it from the original disc and on its own partition and am not able to add on things. The Grub loads first when I 1st boot, and am not sure on it.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: you installed Ubuntu from inside Vista,  by the sounds of it, which means you used Wubi
<MK13> unop, i was trying to help someone that mounted a device twice by mistake
<kkerwin> Hi. Perusing my logs, and I get an alarmist, "TCP: Treason uncloaked!" message. My research has revealed that it may be just a bug, or it may be an attack. Thoughts, please? TIA.
<unop> MK13, oh, my bad
<unop> !hostname > MrStein
<ubottu> MrStein, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> wizzo: ok which OS are you on now?
<MK13> unop, no problem, it was good to know it was atleast possible
<wizzo> Vista, I don't have XP on anymore
<sebsebseb> wizzo: sounds like the partitions may have gone wrong,  leaving you with not enough space to install stuff
<MrStein> unop: yep, that is waht I said. That menu does not exist (in 8.04)
<erisol> it's ok, we're all at different levels of new ;)
<erisol> I'm here asking some questions myself
<erisol> er, that was to c0nn3x
<sebsebseb> erisol: some of us are  far from new
<woodworker> how can I make my moodle directory writeable or how can I copy a code into the root directory manually...... remember I am on 2 different computers
<c0nn3x> okay ;)
<Dunge> How do I get the cross-compiler package g++-4.3-arm-linux-gnueabi on ubuntu? I tried adding the emdebian address to apt-get source list, but it tells me "Depends: libgomp1 (>= 4.3.2-1.1) but 4.3.2-1ubuntu12 is to be installed" .. Which is the same version but ubuntu instead of Debian
<unop> MrStein, use the alternative way ubottu suggests then
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Right. I went in to increase the partitions and don't see it in there. Just 1 partition, main one
<fccf> ersol: been doing this for 4 years ... I can't consider myself new anymore
<hackel> Does anyone know of a push gmail checker? (one that does not poll but just keeps an open connection like IMAP IDLE)
<erisol> sebsebseb, fccf, I doubt you would claim to know *everything* about ubuntu or linux
<sebsebseb> wizzo: and you let  the installer resize Vista maybe, which can cause dataloss hmm
<fccf> woodworker: sudo chown www-data www-data /var/www/moodle -R
<unop> woodworker, you want to copy something from one computer to another?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I just want to uninstall Ubuntu and start all over fresh
<fccf> erisol: I wish I knew everything
<wizzo> sebsebseb: yea
<erisol> lol
<fccf> woodworker: sorry thats sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www/moodle -R
<sebsebseb> wizzo: why Windows on there by the way?  gaming?
<MaT-dg> can I have mulitple instaces of tomem movie player?
<MaT-dg> totem*
<c0nn3x> erisol, Ill try some thinks thanks for the help ;)
<sebsebseb> wizzo: really  should use Vista's  partition resize to resize it,  or dataloss can happen as I said
<sebsebseb> partition resizer
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Basically, it doesn't matter. Which is better? Then so I have room to add on things from Ubuntu
<a514> Hi firestarter is blocking my wireless connection ? How do i fix that
<woodworker> fccf:  in the tutorial it was www-data.www-data  will that make a difference?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: I think just got to get your partitions sorted out probably
<unop> woodworker, same difference
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I really don't have much data on here except email
<fccf> woodworker normally it uses the :
<jwerth> Hey, folks! I was wondering if anyone kows where the config file is for touchpads in Ubuntu? Specifically I'm using notebook remix - I'm trying to add something to its multitouch support
<MK13> is there a way to keep ubuntu from anwsering ping requests?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Then how do I go about doing that.
<jwerth> MK13: Well, you can block the ports using iptables
<sebsebseb> wizzo: Want to sort Ubuntu out and get rid of Vista maybe?   or  with enough RAM,   have a virtual machine of it,    unless your doing say 3D gaming or some such
<sebsebseb> wizzo: go on the Ubuntu Live CD
<MK13> jwerth, kk, and i think xorg handles mice
<TitanioV> Good morning here. Is there someone familiar with nVidia troubles?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: and come back here
<wizzo> sebsebseb: No! I still want my VISTA on here
<sebsebseb> wizzo: that's what I thought
<unop> woodworker, but you shouldn't do that if you can help it .. it allows the webserver to write to those directories - which is not good news for security.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: oh maybe it's worth taking a look at the  vista partition resizer
<erisol> c0nn3x: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I have others that use my computer and they would be lost if I did that
<woodworker> unop:  I had to do it..... this is just for a class project then the actuall site construction will be hosted on the school server
<erisol> c0nn3x specifically: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jwerth> xorg.conf doesn't appear to be what controls touchpad behavior
<wizzo> sebsebseb: ok, How do I do it?
<sebsebseb> wizzo:   that vista icon instead of a start button
<erisol> c0nn3x: options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<sebsebseb> wizzo: right click my computer
<stew> Dunge: 4.3.2-1.1 is not the same version as 4.3.2-1ubuntu12 as far as dpkg is concerned, 4.3.2-1ubuntu12 < 4.3.2-1.1 ; its not recommended to install debian packages onto a ubuntu install and vice versa
<unop> woodworker, ok, just keeping you aware
<fccf> unop: moodle needs to be able to write to it's filesystem
<sebsebseb> wizzo: system managment or something.   I am on Ubuntu having fun with virtual machines :)
<Dunge> stew : ok,..... is there an ubuntu version of gcc-eabi?
<woodworker> unop:  can I take that off once I am done setting up?  or will that keep me from editing my site
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I am in Ubuntu now, not Vista
<sebsebseb> wizzo: oh ok
<stew> Dunge: i dont' know
<sebsebseb> wizzo: it dosan't come by default hmm
<sebsebseb> wizzo: the partition editor
<TitanioV> Good morning here. Is there someone familiar with nVidia troubles? Or maybe with DVI connectors.
<unop> woodworker, i dunno really, not sure about how moodle works, as i said "if you can help it .. "
<c0nn3x> erisol, Okay ill try thanks
<sebsebseb> wizzo: or  graphical programs that show the free space
<wizzo> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> wizzo: it's there on the  Live CD though the partition editor, but you can try installing.   open the terminal  sudo apt-get install gparted
<MK13> sebsebseb, it is manage(ment) from the right click menu :)
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Can you do it in Ubuntu? Resize the partitions?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: not the running Ubuntu partition, you need the Live CD for that
<sebsebseb> MK13: ok well turns out he is on Ubuntu anyway :)
<erisol> c0nn3x you will need to reboot after you do that
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I am running it now,  sudo apt-get install gparted
<fccf> woodworker: moodle is inheirently reasonably secure, if you want to lock it down .. that is ok... but some folders need to remain writealbe
<woodworker> fccf:  that is cool just learning
<Dunge> So.... where's the place for cross-compiler package on ubuntu? Anyone? There's no EmUbuntu repository or something??
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Now what?
<sebsebseb> !screenshot |  wizzo
<ubottu> wizzo: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<diffred> equivalent of #include <GL/glut.h> in a cpp file in Ubuntu?
<Agion> Hi. I can't open my cd-rom device! It just physically won't open even if I press it to.. any help?
<space_cadet> help i can't run gparted
<MK13> does anyone here have the agere dialup modem working in an acer 4520 (or in any computer at all) i am currently looking at the modem how-to on ubuntu's wiki
<sebsebseb> wizzo: after opening the program of course  system > administaration > partition editor
<fccf> Agion: type sudo eject at terminal
<ricardo_> sudo gparted
<Agion> thanks fccf
<sebsebseb> RichiH_: gksudo for graphical apps
<space_cadet> help i can't sudo gparted
<linduxed> why cant i have sound from two sources at a time....
<kuba_> część?
<space_cadet> it opens then closes
<space_cadet> er
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: gksudo gparted
<fccf> !cz | kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<space_cadet> still
<space_cadet> sebsebseb,
<space_cadet> that didn't help
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: is it installed?
<space_cadet> yes
<space_cadet> and it opens but closes
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: system > adminstaration > partition editor
<space_cadet> nope
<space_cadet> don't you think I already tried that?
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: well you can try qtparted instead if you want, it's a KDE app though, so  if it's the first one you have installed, it will want to put a bit of KDE stuff on as well
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I have it open, now what?
<space_cadet> lemmie wait till the updates are done
<sebsebseb> wizzo: screenshot
<space_cadet> then i'll test gparted
<ohir__> !pl | kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sebsebseb> wizzo:  http://imageshack.us
<wizzo> sebsebseb: How do I do that from Imagebin
<space_cadet> E: Couldn't find package qtparted
<sebsebseb> wizzo: just upload to the site I gave
<sebsebseb> wizzo: and get me the link
<Dunge> So.... where's the place for cross-compiler package on ubuntu? EmDebian equivalent? There's no EmUbuntu repository or something??
<c0nn3x> erisol, model=MODEL ? Ore model=toshiba ?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: So you want a copy of my desktop where it shows the partitons? If so, how do I get that and paste it in there from the desktop?
<Agion> how can I mount a cd?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: press  print screen  or  prtsc sys rq  when  it's showing on the screen, that button should be on the  very top right of your keyboard
<space_cadet> here:  sebsebseb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/219193/
<space_cadet> that's what happens when i gksudo gparted
<LordLandon> space_cadet: O=
<space_cadet> and i'm assuming that's what happens when I ubuntu >system > administration > partition editor
<space_cadet> cause it acts the same
<fwaokda> :( everytime I think I can make a complete switch to Ubuntu I end up have a couple of things that just don't allow me too /cry
<erisol> c0nn3x, definitely not model=MODEL. I used model=basic, but try model=toshiba
<woodworker> thanks to all of you who helped........ you guys are amazing!!!!:-D
<TitanioV> My problem is: My Ubuntu 9.04 (and earliers) recognize only 1280x1024 as native resolution of my FullHD monitor through DVI. Can I get max resolution?
<keglevich> one question...in ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition...how is it possible to disable those annoying update notifications which are displayed each time when I login via SSH terminal? (updates like: xx system updates, xx security updates available)...how to disable that notification?!
<space_cadet> hrm
<fccf> fwaokda:  O:-) often expierence the same thing myself
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: yeah looks odd
<space_cadet> heh heh
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Ok, I clicked on Host it after putting it in there
<space_cadet> i unplug my ipod and it works fine
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Now what?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: get me the link
<fccf> woodworker: no problem ... I trust you have moodle running then?
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: well some where will be  gparted's  program user data as well
<fwaokda> fccf, yerp looks as if I'm going to have to dualboot since VBox won't solve my problems - sux
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: you know about the hidden folders in home right?
<woodworker> fccf:  yes I have my site up!!! after about 20 hours
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> !seen quato
<t0mmyw> so a few minutes ago my ubuntu 8.10 desktop went a little nuts and now I can't get X/gnome running properly.  I just get a blank white screen with the arrow cursor.  any ideas what happened?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<fccf> fwaokda: why cannot you run ubuntu in vbox?
<space_cadet> sebsebseb, well i unplug my newly fdisked ipod, and it works
<wizzo> http://img406.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img406/27/screenshot1iom.png
<space_cadet> then in plug it back in and rescan drives and it's broke again
<space_cadet> guess i'm gonna have to umm play with it?
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: you can try qtparted as well
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: as I already said
<c0nn3x> erisol, okay
<space_cadet> can't install it
<space_cadet> it don't exist
<fwaokda> fccf, nah I'm using ubuntu running windowxp in vbox.. but I can't get bluray drive to work in vbox :(
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Is that what you wanted?
<alteregoa> a fantspastic image
<sebsebseb> !find qtparted
<ubottu> File qtparted found in fvwm-crystal
<sebsebseb> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in jaunty
<woodworker> fccf:  now for the fun part...... shut down the ubuntu and see if it is really persistent....... I tested with my wireless setting and it saved so wish me luck
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: hmm
<wizzo> sebsebseb: What is that other program, pastebin or something like that
<space_cadet> one sec...
<sebsebseb> wizzo: that's for text
<wizzo> oh
<space_cadet> ok a 40 gb ipod is coming back as 7 gb
<space_cadet> how do i write all zeros to a disk?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Did you get what you wanted? http://img406.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img406/27/screenshot1iom.png
<space_cadet> of /dev/null some crap?
<fccf> fwaokda: and i trust you have read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: that's weird it does exist, and it should be in the repo,  I  look in synaptic for it and can't find it
<LordLandon> space_cadet: cat /dev/zero > /dev/[that disk]
<urbands> maxblast
<t0mmyw> space_cadet: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda, where sda is the name of your disk
<TitanioV> Insisting. My problem is: My Ubuntu 9.04 (and earliers) recognize only 1280x1024 as native resolution of my FullHD monitor through DVI. Can I get max resolution?
<woodworker> fccf:  any words of advice for that
<stew> space_cadet: "cp /dev/zero /dev/whatever" but be careful taht you are writing zeros to the correct device, of course
<space_cadet> ty
<space_cadet> :)
<sebsebseb> wizzo: yeah, but  space_cadet
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: What's the resolution of your monitor? It only can go up to that resolution.
<fwaokda> fccf, ya from what I was told and could make out is that that works for very FEW disks and for the ones it does its a annoying process to get them going.
<fccf> woodworker: um good luck ... moodle should work fine ... wireless.. again good luck
<mrxyz> How can I get the line number at the same time I match an expression with grep?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: What is space_cadet?
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: 1920X1080
<woodworker> fccf:  the wireless worked fine last time on restart
<mobi-sheep> mrxyz: grep --help should tell you.
<t0mmyw> anyone know why all of a sudden gnome would stop working and just display a blank white page with a cursor?
<stew> mrxyz: with -n
<space_cadet> wizzo, me :)
<tbtroj> How can I have Audacious "skip taskbar"/"skip pager" in GNOME? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<mrxyz> stew: That easy. Ok, I'll give it a try.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: hmm  at your screenshot
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Gnome? You enabled the hardware drivers?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: have you taken a screenshot before? :D
<sebsebseb> wizzo: I can only see a useless section of gparted on  the one you uploaded, try again
<wizzo> sebsebseb: No, first time I have done this
<fccf> fwaokda: yeah .. sometimes linux is a little behind when it comes to decoding of DRM material ...
<streblo> noob alert question: just installed 9.04, and i made my password too strong to remember, so im locked out of my box. what do i do?
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Yes, Gnome. Drivers are working very fine and showing effects.
<sebsebseb> streblo: that's easy to solve
<fwaokda> fccf, i blame windoze ;)
<streblo> sebsebseb: great
<fccf> fwaokda: I blame US copyright office and the Media Industry
<sebsebseb> streblo: re boot, get the boot loader.   press esc I think it is for longer time,  since by default it's only showing for like 3 seconds
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: You could try configuring it manually.
<mobi-sheep> !x | TitanioV
<ubottu> TitanioV: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> streblo: go into recovery mode,  get the root shell,  and then   put in:   passwd username
<sebsebseb> streblo: and put in a new password
<arand> streblo: weep. :) No, but you can choose rescue mode (or something like that when you boot, to get root console and you can change passwords there)
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: I tried putting Modes: , but I think it was wrong. :P
<TitanioV> ubottu: Watching your link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: In Xorg.conf?
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Yes, Xorg.conf. I battled against him many times before.
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Care to pastebin the Xorg?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: upload a new one, where I can see the whole of gparted
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: I warn you that it's a bit empty, but going!
<wizzo> sebsebseb: My computer is asking me to update on the update manager. Should I do that yet? Or wait
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Btw, Nvidia or ATI?  Model?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: don't do that yet
<Clouse> Hi all, just trying to work out how to boot ubuntu 9.04 to text only as I have completly screwed my graphics driver
<wizzo> ok
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: nVidia GeForce FX 5500.
<sebsebseb> Clouse: don't need to do that
<fccf> Clouse: press esc at first boot and go into recovery mode
<sebsebseb> Clouse: yep what he said, and then do xfix
<c0nn3x> erisol, Thanks for your help.. ill try later
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Section "Monitor"
<TitanioV> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<TitanioV> EndSection
<TitanioV> Section "Screen"
<TitanioV> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<FloodBot3> TitanioV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TitanioV> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<streblo> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> streblo: np :)
<mobi-sheep> !pastebin | TitanioV
<ubottu> TitanioV: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Clouse> Ok am trying now thanks
<sebsebseb> streblo: remember letters and numbers at least for your password,  and ideally a hardware firewall whatever OS your running,  so one in a router should do it
<rickard> Can I use sudo in a shell script to automate a command..   I mean.. can I pass username password as parameters with sudo?
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219198/   d'oh! :*)
<wizzo> sebsebseb: http://img32.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img32/360/screenshotcni.png
<unop> rickard, yes, but you don't want that - any person who can read the script can discover those credentials
<Scunizi> I added the ppa & gpgkey for Inkscape to my sources.  After refreshing and looking in synaptic I see only one reference for inkscape. Shouldn't there be 2?  One representing the ubuntu supplied package and one for the PPA?
<Clouse> sebsebseb: do you mean at grub boot menu?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I sent it to you again after doing it a 2nd time
<unop> rickard, what you can do tho is get sudo to not prompt for a password for a set of commands.  see the /etc/sudoers file and man 5 sudoers
<rickard> unop: How do I solve it?.. I need to mount a SMB share.. but I don´t wanna use fstab.. just mount -> copy -> umount
<pratik_narain> can fspot detect laptop webcams
<sebsebseb> wizzo: that's a screenshot of your IRC client, not gparted
<sebsebseb> wizzo: it needs to show on screen when you press the button
<fccf> Scunizi: it will only show one.. the latest version
<woodworker> fccf:  so I shut down and restart...... I goback to my 192.***.*.* and it says page not found.. did I just lose everything?
<ph8> is nautilus deprecated in jaunty?
<Pici> ph8: no.
<ph8> shame :/
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I hit printscreen and saved it to desktop
<ph8> it never seems to improve
<sebsebseb> Clouse: yes Grub
<ph8> i thought there was dolphin or something
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i create my domain name on my server, I dont fully understand but is the domain the same as the hostname?
<fccf> woodworker: probably not ... your ip may have changed though
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Be patient. :)
<Scunizi> fccf: so if I was to turn off the ppa and refresh I'd get the ubuntu supplied version?
<Pici> ph8: Thats for KDE. Nautilus is the default Gnome file manager
<fccf> Scunizi: yep
<Scunizi> fccf: thanks.
<wizzo> sebsebseb: THen you want fullscreen?
<woodworker> fccf:  I check that with ifconfig it is still 192.168.1.3
<sebsebseb> wizzo: open the file up before uploading even, so you can see what you took a screenshot of
<fccf> woodworker: try localhost
<sebsebseb> wizzo: I want  gparted I don't care about the other stuff
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Some suggestions to add more resolutions, and get them to work?
<woodworker> fccf:  huh?
<fccf> woodworker: localhost/moodle - in firefox on the server
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20resolution%20changes%20in%20xorg.conf
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Look at "Setting Resolution Changes in Xorg.conf and the other one down below (Resolution lower than expected).
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i create my domain name on my server, I dont fully understand but is the domain the same as the hostname?
<Clouse> sebsebseb: I have a problem with that sorry but I edited my grub menu.list a while back and now I only have the normal ubuntu listing and my old xp listing, so what should I do now?
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Wow! It changes with every version. :P
<sebsebseb> Clouse: you can add back recovery mode
<owen1> which bar should i use to control my alsamixer? master or PCM?
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Er... ? :o
<arand> rickard: I'm not sure it's the *recommended* way to do things, but have a look at the manual: man sudo ...specifically the -S option
<fccf> Clouse: what version of ubuntu?
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: I think that should be enough. I was barely lost. Ubuntu via VGA was playing fool with me before. Thank you!
<Clouse> sebsebseb: Cool that is what I have been googleing
<woodworker> fccf: /moodle not found
<Clouse> fccf: 9.04
<sebsebseb> Clouse: you can't log into Ubuntu at all, because  the graphics driver messed up yes?
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: You're using VGA/DVI?
<fccf> woodworker: wierd ... um check if apache is running ... System>Admin>services
<Slavyanin> ПРивет народ
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Right now DVI. My new monitor has it, and I'm trying to enjoy it.
<sebsebseb> Clouse: before recovery mode, we all used Live CD's to fix stuff like that,  so I hope you got one still
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: You said it changed?
<Clouse> sebsebseb: Yes, I have been hit with the ATI GPU issuse and in my atemps to get OpenGL going I have totaly screwd it
<fccf> Clouse: you can still get to recovery mode .. hold on while I check something
<sebsebseb> Clouse: oh and had a guy earlier asking about what was the best graphics card
<sebsebseb> Clouse: I wasn't sure what to say about ATI
<Clouse> fccf: Thanks
<woodworker> fccf:  apache2 webserver is there
<arand> !ru | Slavyanin
<ubottu> Slavyanin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i create my domain name on my server, I dont fully understand but is the domain the same as the hostname?
<sebsebseb> Clouse: best graphics card for Linux that was
<Clouse> sebsebseb: Not will 9.04 it would seem
<sebsebseb> wizzo: any luck?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: If this isn't what you want, then I am not sure how to do it.  http://img41.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img41/307/screenshotzti.png
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Nah, forget it. I was just telling about past. In earlier versions of Ubuntu, when installing nVidia drivers, my earlier screen (only VGA) couldn't show its max resolution (the same one), or it showed just black, and I played a lot with xorg.conf without success. Just a chronicle.
<laeg> what terminal client do i use on ububuntu can to access the cosnole port of a cisco 2600?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I know it sayslike Direct link to image or Short link to image
<fccf> Clouse: do esc @ startup ... and change 'ro quiet splash' on the boot line to 'ro single' this will temporarly enable recovery mode
<fhClient> Hi, all.  I started an upgrade from Ubuntu 7.x to 8.04, and localedef for en_US.UTF-8 has been running for almost 48 hours now, using a constant 5.6% of system memory and all available CPU power.  any suggestions?  do i just have to wait??
<sebsebseb> wizzo: that is what I wanted, and it is what I thought
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: But I'm reading the page you linked. It sems useful and all. :)
<sebsebseb> wizzo: to small partition for Ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Try this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/219209/
<fccf> woodworker: and if you just do localhost in firefox??
<Clouse> sebsebseb: I have many live CDs here but when I boot them I can not access any of my partitions
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Ok, I just made it full screen and then saved it
<sebsebseb> Clouse: you should be able  to
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV:
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Hold on.  Mistakes.
<wizzo> sebsebseb: So, now what I do to resize
<sebsebseb> Clouse: mount the Ubuntu partition graphically,  or  use some command not sure what
<Clouse> sebsebseb: I have never had this happen before
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: That's my pastebin. X-D
<sebsebseb> Clouse: if you install drivers from outside the Ubuntu repo, bad things can happen
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: No it ain't. :o  http://paste.ubuntu.com/219210/
<woodworker> fccf:  it brings up my page
<keglevich> one question...in ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition...how is it possible to disable those annoying update notifications which are displayed each time when I login via SSH terminal? (updates like: xx system updates, xx security updates available)...how to disable that notification?!
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Reaize on partitions or what is next to do?
<tbtroj> How can I have Audacious "skip taskbar"/"skip pager" in GNOME? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<sebsebseb> wizzo: I have done this before, helped people with this kind of thing
<fccf> woodworker: moodle?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I mean resize
<strangedaze32> can someone help explain how to pull network drivers from the 8.04 install cd for my new install.
<Clouse> sebsebseb: Yes I know about mounting from the comand line I do it all the time
<wizzo> sebsebseb: ok
<woodworker> fccf:  yea
<sebsebseb> wizzo: I'll get to that, but first,  I am curious,  how exactly did you install Ubuntu?
<strangedaze32> or just help install my broadcom b43
<mobi-sheep> !x | TitanioV (Restart your X).
<ubottu> TitanioV (Restart your X).: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Clouse> sebsebseb: Thats what has happen! lesson leard
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: Just adding HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<fccf> woodworker: so hmmm ... and doing 192.168.1.3 from the other machine does nothing?
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Seems like it.  Yes.
<woodworker> fccf:  it show the 'it works'
<strangedaze32> b43-fwcutter isn't working, says E: returns nothing
<Clouse> fccf: Thanks I will give that a try
<sebsebseb> Clouse: there's alt something and you  get a shell,  mabye that's what fccf was thinking of
<maximumbob> How can I figure out which device points to the mouse I'm using? I have a touchpad and a USB mouse, and I need to invert the USB mouse's axes in xorg.conf.
<sebsebseb> Clouse: ,but easier to use the Live CD I expect
<wizzo> sebsebseb: With the original disc that Ubuntu sent me, I picked the Install Ubuntu from the disc, I think the 2 or 3 choice down on the list
<TitanioV> mobi-sheep: All right. Thank you again and keep up the good work. ^^
<camt> maximumbob: ls -l /dev/input/by-id
<sebsebseb> wizzo: did it ever resize Vista?
<fccf> sebsebseb: CTRL-ALT-F1 gives shell but only if X hasn't compeltly locked up the system
<mobi-sheep> TitanioV: Well -- Not yet -- until it works.
<strangedaze32> no one? wow this irc channel moves fast. is there a network branch?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: it dosn't look like it has resized Vista
<TitanioV> ubottu: Thanks for your help, too. :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TitanioV> ubottu: Who cares?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Who cares?
<maximumbob> camt: thanks a lot
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I don't think so
<TitanioV> X-D
<fhClient> Hi, all.  I started an upgrade from Ubuntu 7.x to 8.04, and localedef for en_US.UTF-8 has been running for almost 48 hours now, using a constant 5.6% of system memory and all available CPU power.  any suggestions?  do i just have to wait??
<woodworker> fccf:  I just hit refresh ........... it is there now
<Clouse> sebsebseb: This Live CD will not mount the ubuntu partition.
<fccf> strangedaze32: nope, ... do sudo apt-get b43-fwcutter
<mobi-sheep> Curious -- How long does dd generally take? and is there a /var/log/ for activities on dd?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: sorting out your partitons is pretty simple.
<sebsebseb> fccf  can you hopefuly help  Clouse ?
<strangedaze32> #ubuntu-beginners
<woodworker> fccf:  but I cant get to the log in page because it takes me to 192.168.1.3/moodle/login
<sebsebseb> wizzo: do you understand gparted though? can you see what has happended for yourself?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: No, it is new to me
<fccf> Clouse: reboot ... the ESC to the grub menu page ... press e to edit the line and do what I said
<DarkMage26> I'm looking for a good music player that has a built in equalizer with presets (eg. Rock, Rap....). Any one know of anything??
<wizzo> sebsebseb: 1st time using it
<tbtroj> DarkMage26, Audacious but you have to download the Winamp presets.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: yeah  you seemed pretty new, since you coudn't even screenshot,  altough that's pretty common  in Windows as well
<sebsebseb> wizzo: for people to do screenshots
<fccf> woodworker: edit /var/www/moodle/configuration.php ... make the configs point to the right place
<DarkMage26> tbtroj: I had problems with it freezing my system before. Anything else?
<Clouse> fccf: Yar trying that now
<sebsebseb> wizzo: I just want to explain something, before  helping with those partitions properly and so.  Do you know what a file system is?  e.g.  NTFS  or Fat32 in Windows?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Let me ask one question, would it been better to format my HD as FAT 32 Instead of NTFS before installing my VISTA?
<woodworker> fccf:  so sudo nano.......... the file directory you said?
<tbtroj> DarkMage26, XMMS2 is what Audacious is based off of, and supports presets.
<DarkMage26> tbtroj: thanks
<fccf> woodworker: whereever the moodle config is
<fhClient> wizzo: i don't think vista supports fat32
<mobi-sheep> wizzo: You can't.
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Some. I was just asking you about that?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: uh no,  Vista uses NTFS :)  in fact it uses a slightly later version than XP.  XP is  NTFS version 4 and Vista is NTFS version 5 if I have this correct
<mlissner> I'm trying to recover some data from a drive after it was dropped, and I am getting input/output errors. I looked around, but I can't find a way to make the process work better. Does anybody know a way to copy files that will skip errors?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Ok
<sebsebseb> wizzo: that is also why people should really resize Vista,  with  it's resizer
<mlissner> My current strategy is scp, which eventually moves past them, but it's pretty laggy.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: resizing XP partitions with Gparted no problem
<woodworker> that came up blank
<wizzo> sebsebseb: The Manager?
<sagredo> hi. I'm trying to mount an external hard drive. I used umount /media/thedrivename, then tried to remount with 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/thedrivename', which fails
<sebsebseb> wizzo: you will boot up Vista,  to  resize it
<fccf> woodworker: cd into the moodle directory and do an ls to find the config file
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Ok, how you go about doing it with Gparted then?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: your not going to  use  Gparted to resize Vista
<th0r> sagredo: is the drive in fstab?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: I wanted the screenshot so I could see your partitions properly
<Dr_Willis> Ive found the vista and windows 7 tools (in windows) to be faster in resizeing ntfs.
<sagredo> th0r: how do I check
<mobi-sheep> sagredo: Check dmesg to see if it's same partition sdb1
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Oh, then your saying to reboot in Vista and do it
<Clouse> fccf: Thank you spot on! Now should I try xfix or should I do something else?
<woodworker> fccf:  sorry over my head still
<keglevich> one question...in ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition...how is it possible to disable those annoying update notifications which are displayed each time when I login via SSH terminal? (updates like: xx system updates, xx security updates available)...how to disable that notification?!
<fccf> Clouse: start with the xfix
<th0r> sagredo: what kind of drive is it? do you know the format of the drive?
<Dr_Willis> wizzo:  i found the vista tool to resize a ntfs in like 1/4 the time it took ubuntu do to it.
<fccf> woodworker: pm me
<sebsebseb> wizzo: yes,  but  I want to say something else,  give you a little tip for the future,  as in  the end of October, when  Ubuntu 9.10 comes out
<JuoN> hello
<wizzo> sebsebseb: So, I can't resize here in Ubuntu?
<gletob> Anyone know how to get X working on a ATI 3D Rage IIc
<sagredo> ntfs, but it worked fine for read/write houndreds of time before I tried unmounted it
<wizzo> oh
<JuoN> how i can patch my driver?
<Clouse> fccf: Cool will do and thanks again
<Dunge> Where do I specify header include path inside an C++ Anjuta project? For some reason including <gtkmm.h> find it and it works, but inside that .h file it try to include <giomm.h> (which I have) and say "no such file or directory"
<arish> hi
<Dr_Willis> JuoN:  be more specific to the channel please.
<Dr_Willis> never mind...
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Yea, then what?
<th0r> sagredo: if it is a usb drive just unplug it and plug it in again
<Owners> hello
<Haymaker> I recently created a swap partition on my hard drive, how do I get my system to use it, my sys monitor says i dont have a swap drive yet
<Dr_Willis> Haymaker:  put an entry in /etc/fstab for it.
<sagredo> [55728.163955] usb-storage: device scan complete
<mobi-sheep> Owners: Hello Juon. :)
<sebsebseb> wizzo: by default  Ubuntu is using the Ext3 file system, as you can see for yourself,  but   the next version is  using the faster  Ext4 file system by default, but that means people have to clean install for full support.  and it could be used now for 9.04, but some think it's not stable enough yet  or whatever
<Haymaker> ok thanks
<sagredo> th0r: that was the first thing I tried, no luck
<mobi-sheep> Owners: Talk here.
<mobi-sheep> !pm > Owners
<ubottu> Owners, please see my private message
<wizzo> sebsebseb: In other words, it is a beta version right now.
<fhClient> During a distribution upgrade, is localedef supposed to take over 48 hours?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: and the conversion isn't perfect Ext3 to Ext4.   that stuff make sense?
<Dr_Willis> fhClient:  no - somthing has crashed.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: no  the file system is stable really now,  just not quite in Ubuntu 9.04 or something
<Shinka> I don't remember the command to set Sun instead of openJDK for Java dev.
<fhClient> Dr_Willis: any suggestions about recovering?
<Dr_Willis> fhClient:  or you are an a 286 machine.
<Owners> mobi-sheep: how to patch my driver?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: ,because of the kernel 9.04 uses and so on
<canada> I need some help.  My firefox has lost all its bookmarks, Nothing new enters into the history, Many website buttons do not work and I cannot go backwards or forwards.  Cannot even log onto launchpad to report the bug.  Firefox 3.0.11
<Owners> i`am using b43
<Dr_Willis> fhClient:  no idea. i always do clean installs..i never (or rarely) upgrade
<fhClient> Dr_Willis: Athlon 64, a gig of ram :)
<th0r> sagredo: do an 'ls -' /media' in a terminal and see if there is a mount point for the drive. If it is a usb drive you will need to make a mount point for it somewhere for the time being
<Owners> and i want to patch the driver
<fhClient> Dr_Willis: Yep, today i came equipped to just back up, wipe, and fresh install 9.04.  TY
<sebsebseb> wizzo: resizing Ext3 in Ubuntu no problem,  resizing Ext4 in Ubuntu,  I am not so sure about that,  after  reading stuff in the release notes
<frostburn> canada, did you try moving your firefox profile folder?
<Clouse> fccf: nope still crazy pixel acction all over the screen and no login window
<sebsebseb> !notes |  wizzo
<ubottu> wizzo: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<wizzo> sebsebseb: So what is the next thing to do here?
<Owners> mobi-sheep:
<Clouse> fccf: What do you think I should do now?
<mobi-sheep> Owners: Kernel?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: your going to boot up Vista, and resize there
<canada> Frostburn   no I have not
<wizzo> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Owners> 2.6.28-13-generic
<th0r> sagr....that should have been 'ls -l /media'
<sebsebseb> !bot |  wizzo
<ubottu> wizzo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Owners> mobi-sheep: 2.6.28-13-generic
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Ok
<mobi-sheep> Owners: You want to patch something to your kernel?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  wizzo
<ubottu> wizzo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mobi-sheep> !kernel | Owners
<ubottu> Owners: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mobi-sheep> !kernel > Owners
<ubottu> Owners, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> !stages > Owners
<frostburn> canada, you may also want to check out mozilla weave, they offer a bookmark syncing service akin to what google sync did before they nixed the project for 3.0
<Dunge> !giomm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giomm
<wizzo> sebsebseb: So, reboot Vista and goto the manager and resize there , but I am not sure what to resize too on it for the Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> wizzo: you will come back  to the channel when your on Vista, and we continue
<fccf> Clouse: get to a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wizzo> sebsebseb: What is a bot?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: it's a  computer program for the channel
<fccf> Clouse: in your case no sudo cause you will be root at the recovery console
<maximumbob> I'm having issues getting a secondary mouse configured. I added an 'inputdevice' entry to my xorg.conf. The option "Device" I specfied is correct - cat /dev/input/js0 outputs when I move the mouse.
<sebsebseb> wizzo: with useful information
<sebsebseb> wizzo: and people trigger it,  so it says stuff
<wizzo> sebsebseb: oh
<Owners> mobi-sheep: i must to compile?
<maximumbob> But nothing changes when I use it. (I set optino "InvX" "on")
<sebsebseb> !bot |  wizzo
<Owners> mobi-sheep: how to compile ?
<ubottu> wizzo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Klowny> so
<mobi-sheep> Owners: It's all in the links.
<Klowny> i am not overly fond of wine lol
<wizzo> sebsebseb: what I need to resize it too?
<sebsebseb> wizzo: and the channel operators can edit and add factoids to it
<sebsebseb> wizzo: i'll explain once your on Vista, and you came back here
<Clouse> fccf: Great! that is the command I have seen form googleing but I just haven't been able to get in to a terminal as root to try it out
<fccf> Clouse: and you fixed your server?
<mordocai> I have dual screens and wish to have two different firefox instances open, one on each screen. I'm using seperate x screens, and when i try to open a firefox one screen, then another one on the other i get: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding..."
<sebsebseb> Klowny: don't like Wine :)  yeah should run  native  Linux stuff  only  or firstly :)  really
<Klowny> i feel that way too sebsebseb
<Clouse> fccf: Not quite there yer
<Clouse> yet
<Klowny> hey is the google OS going to be linux?
<Klowny> i imagine it will be but just wondering
<canada> frostburn, the bookmarks isnt a big deal, just the first symptom noticed.  Where is the profile folder i should move?
<sebsebseb> Klowny:  yes it will be  a Linux distribution
<wizzo> sebsebseb: How you goint to do that when I have Vista and not you with me unless your taking about a chat program
<sebsebseb> wizzo: oh I see you don't have a IRC client on Vista
<Klowny> i bet it will be nice
<maximumbob> I'm having issues getting a secondary mouse configured. I added an 'inputdevice' entry to my xorg.conf. The option "Device" I specfied is correct - cat /dev/input/js0 outputs when I move the mouse, but nothing changes when I use it after restarting X. (I set option "InvX" "on")
<sebsebseb> wizzo: are you running FIrefox on Vista?
<Klowny> but i will be weary of it... big companies can sometimes be a bad thing 'cough' microsoft
<wizzo> sebsebseb: No, how is that setup? Firefox
<Klowny> which don't get me wrong windows xp was nice, i liked it, still like it but with the introduction of windows vista it made me die a little inside
<wizzo> sebsebseb: I have Firefox
<sebsebseb> wizzo: ok do you know how to install an add on for Firefox?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: Yes I do.
<fccf> Clouse: well .. we have made a dent at least
<sebsebseb> wizzo: install chatzilla and come back to this  channel  using that
<wizzo> sebsebseb: so it is called IRC client
<Clouse> fccf: Yep all thanks to you and sebsebseb!
<wizzo> oh, yea I have heard of that before
<sebsebseb> wizzo: chatzilla is one of many IRC programs
<Klowny> kinda sad that google chrome os is going to be mainly for netbooks
<sebsebseb> wizzo: xchat 2 for Windows if you want a more proper IRC program on there
<sebsebseb> wizzo: ,but chatzilla is fine for this
<wizzo> sebsebseb: ok, see you in bit
<fccf> Klowny: not true
<joshuajonah> Can i get UNR support here?
<camt> maximumbob: Does it work without the InvX option?
<maximumbob> camt: I don't know - how can I tell? It works without the whole block... it just uses the default.
<sebsebseb> joshuajonah: yep
<sourjuice> what does one do after creating a partition on an SD disk with gparted (i think i need to make a partition table but have ubuntu and no plans to use MSDOS)? i plan to use it as a liveCD through netbootin. is there a linux table preferred?
<sebsebseb> joshuajonah: not from me though
<joshuajonah> I'm trying the live cd (well, usb) version before i install, but it's asking for a username and password, what is the default?
<sebsebseb> joshuajonah: weird, but I guess try Ubuntu and Ubuntu
<gartral> alright... im having a SUS day.. whats the command too monitor my fans' rpms?
<maximumbob> camt: http://pastebin.com/m2063dc26
<joshuajonah> nopers, I've tried with no pass, everything i can think of.
<camt> maximumbob: Okay one sec, let me have a look
<matrix_> hey guys i installed eurotalk application learn italian, the sound its not working, when i run the other application learn french the sound works does this mean there is a bug on the application 1, iam on ubuntu using wine
<joshuajonah> well, this sucks
<unitxt> Flash keep crashing Firefox on Ubunutu 9.04. In fact, it will not even play Flash most of the time. Does anyone know if there is a fix for this?
<poke`> Hello, I have a question regarding IPTables; I followed the basic instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo but now, after adding the last drop line to it, iptables blocks nearly all communication (for example apt-get doesn't work any longer). My current iptables settings output is the following: http://pastebin.com/dbfd8f63
<joshuajonah> Any other live cd recommendations?
<sebsebseb> matrix_: hmm
<joshuajonah> is there somewhere i can download an 8.10 unr version?
<Irreduc_iPod> joshuajonah: SLAX
<muski> ciao
<sagredo> yo I need to add an external harddrive to my fstab, who can help me pwn this?
<joshuajonah> i was thinking maybe xubuntu
<sebsebseb> matrix_: the application itself is  probably  ok,  if  it's running on Windows
<gartral> alright... im having a SUS day.. whats the command too monitor my fans' speed?
<dayo> !fstab | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fccf> joshuajonah: 9.04 is the only available UNR version
<sebsebseb> matrix_: Wine is pretty good, but far from perfect,  certain apps just work, others need configuring
<sagredo> dayo: thanks I'm there
<Clouse> fccf: I am Back. so how do I get from the Recovery menu to terminal as root so I can unlesh that command?
<sebsebseb> matrix_: How much RAM do you have?  ,because with enough you can run Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine,   not that good for 3D gaming, but  for your app  it will be good
<joshuajonah> i can't get the damn install to work, I've tried making the usb stick from OSX, another ubuntu machine, windows, nothing will let it install, it justs hangs at "loading"
<Clouse> fccf: Sorry i see silly question
<fccf> Clouse: at recovery menu use the root menu option
<fccf> Clouse: ok you got it
<matrix_> sebsebseb:iam using pentium 4, and i have 1gb ram
<dayo> sagredo: i've got an apple timecapsule mounted as external hd like so:
<sebsebseb> matrix_: that will do it
<dayo> sagredo: //192.168.1.9/disk/ /media/capsule cifs rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<dayo> sagredo: that's in /etc/fstab
<sebsebseb> matrix_: well XP and  a few other versions, not sure about Vista
<sebsebseb> matrix_: as much as I like virtual machines though
<sebsebseb> matrix_: they should really be a last resort when it comes to Windows programs, before doing a psyical boot
<sebsebseb> matrix_: if the vm won't cut it
<dayo> sagredo: u create the mount point on your desktop/laptop, which in my case is /media/capsule and then mount your ext into /media/capsule
<sebsebseb> matrix_: XP,  Windows 7 RC,   etc etc,  should all run in VM on your computer, not sure about Vista
<sagredo> dayo: I'll give it a shot
<Clouse> fccf: thats weird it's not excepting my root password
<sagredo> dayo: makes sense to me, thanks my friend
<sebsebseb> matrix_: try #winehq  they may have some ideas on how to get your program to work properly in Wine
<Dekko> Hello :) I have setup my computer to run 2 monitors as "separate X desktops" which works fine, I can move the mouse between them.... BUT I can not drag windows between them.... what gives? :) I didn't like the Twinview thing where the desktop was stretched across either.
<matrix_> but the application learn french works with sound why this learn italian its not working
<dayo> sagredo: u're welcome :-)
<sebsebseb> matrix_: try #winehq
<notdarkyet> hey anyone know how to autoload an applet in the bar on the program launch? similar to how rhythmbox and pidgen do it
<Clouse> fccf: Any ideas?
<sagredo> dayo: after editing fstab need I restart the machine? is there a command to remount everything?
<dayo> sagredo: sudo mount -a
<Clouse> fccf: It's the same password as when I do sudo right?
<notdarkyet> or could you point me somewhere to look? the gtk room was empty
<camt> maximumbob: sorry for the delay, caught some boss aggro
<urko> Hello. I am using ati radeon 9600pro graphic aclerator and I am wondering if it si supportet under jaunty and I need link how to manually install dem? Thnx
<sagredo> [57007.862001]  CIFS VFS: No username specified
<sagredo> [57007.862013]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<maximumbob> camt: np
<sagredo> dayo: ^
<Dekko> could someone help me with this? :)
<Dekko> I want to output VLC video to the second monitor :)
<Clouse> fccf: Cos I never my root login in ubuntu
<dayo> sagredo: can u post the line u added to /etc/fstab
<rohan> i have both -server and -generic kernels installed on my system, hence both are shown in grub menu. however, i want only the -server one to be shown, yet i don't want to uninstall -generic, it might come in handy sometime. how do i do that?
<Shinka> How can I set Sun Java as my default Java environment ?
<dayo> rohan: edit menu.lst
<fccf> Clouse: you shouldn't need a root password for recovery mode ... unless you actually set the root password
<rohan> Shinka: sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<Shinka> rohan: thank you very much
<rohan> dayo: i can edit it manually, but it will just get overwritten during the next update-grub.
<rohan> Shinka: np
<Nitsuga> rohan, see the commented section above the kernels, there are some handy options
<sagredo> dayo: I used exactly what you posted, except I named it /media/<myname>
<Clouse> fccf: well now I am stuffed
<camt> maximumbob: did you say this was a secondary mouse?
<dayo> sagredo: the first part of what i posted needs to be customized, too. when u type   fdisk -l   it gives u the device name of the ext hd. that's what u put in the first part of the line in /etc/fstab
<Shinka> rohan: It does seem to work when I use the command, but do I need to restart my computer or do something else ? I tried to run NetBeans and it doesn't work (openJDK is uninstalled)
<sagredo> dayo: duh
<urko> Hello. I am using ati radeon 9600pro graphic aclerator and I am wondering if it si supportet under jaunty and I need link how to manually install dem? Thnx
<sagredo> dayo: thanks again
<dayo> sagredo: u're welcome
<rohan> Nitsuga: what i think might be useful is "howmany=1", but no other optoin to ignore a kernel as such
<rohan> Shinka: that should set sun java to be the default even if you have openjdk installed alongside. a reboot should not be required, logout and log back in, that might help.
<brentv911> What is the easiest way to connect Ubuntu to a windows remote desktop
<sagredo> dayo: returns this now: 57287.864885] CIFS: UNC Path does not begin with // or \\
<sagredo> [57287.864896]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<snarkster> has anyone used roadnav and come up with getting alot fo errors?
<dayo> hmm
<dayo> hang on
<Nitsuga> I have a new computer where i'm going to install Windows (games beat me :P) and some linux distribution, and I need a modern filesystem (Not a ten-years-old one like NTFS) which both system can access (I don't really need writing in windows, just reading). Some ideas?
<snarkster> it continues telling me that it can not find my states DECI infomation
<snarkster> nitsuga good luck
<poke`> No idea about iptables? :/
<maximumbob> camt: sorry I didn't see your message! This is a usb-attached touchscreen monitor. The system sees it as a usb mouse on /dev/input/js0
<snarkster> man iptables
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: best to not let Windows read your Linux partitions, unless they are only a data partiton to share between  the two
<Nitsuga> snarkster, thank you
<kyja> ok so please tell me how to create a new user account onto sql
<sebsebseb> !ext3 |  Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, yes, only data partition
<snarkster> mysql admin
<brentv911> also is there a way to connect ubuntu to a windows domain
<poke`> my problem is that my configuration blocks all connections (except for the implicitly allowed ones), so I cannot use apt-get or such if I keep the drop line in it.. http://pastebin.com/dbfd8f63
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: and the next Ubuntu  will be using Ext4 by default :)  which means people have to clean install for full support, but   reading that file system from Windows, I don't think can be done at the moment
<sagredo> alright ubuntu gurus, my usb external hard drive worked a million times, I run the umount /media/culp (the default name ubuntu found), and now I cannot get it to reconnect. Help!
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, las time i tried with that i coudn't use it
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: also  it's optional in 9.04
<jthomas> hi all, how do i create a global command?
<Nitsuga> it said that it only support 128-byte inode size or something like that
<jthomas> e.g. i have a file called ./webtest.sh
<kalaghan> how do I find the current color-depth? I remember there was some command ...bpp...?
<jthomas> and i need a symlink that works across the shell
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: Ext3  data partition to share between the two that makes sense
<kyja> thx snarkster. installing now :)
<camt> maximumbob: okay, can you show me the output of ls -l /dev/input/by-id?
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: and you can use Ext4 for the rest if you want
<jthomas> i thought i need to create a symlink in /usr/bin
<rohan> Nitsuga: i'd suggest fat, if it didn't have the 4gb limit. fat is the most compatible fs.
<jthomas> but i don't think that worked
<jrib> jthomas: use /usr/local/bin/
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, yes, but the ext2fs driver for windows didn't worked for me
<snarkster> if you want windows to read your partition and have linux read your partitions then youll have to use fat32 or ntfs
<preto> sadsada
<maximumbob> camt: http://pastebin.com/m3a2c323
<sebsebseb> rohan Nitsuga  don't use Fat,  NTFS is better, and  Ubuntu can read and write to it no problem, as long as Windows shut it down properly
<Clouse> So, anyone heard any news about ATI GPUs on 9.04?
<Nitsuga> it said that the partition sould have been formated with a 128-byte inode size
<snarkster> there is a module you can get for windows that allows reading ext3 partitons but no writing
<sagredo> jthomas: # Alias definitions.
<sagredo> # You may want to put all your additions into a separate file like
<sagredo> # ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
<dayo> sagredo: try    mount /dev/yourExtHD_DeviceName /media/<yourMountPoint>    and then   sudo mount -a
<Shinka> rohan; That's annoying, NetBeans just won't work without openJDK, i just reinstalled it and now it works fine.
<maximumbob> camt: and there's very obvious output if I 'cat /dev/input/js0' when I use the touchscreen
<snarkster> oh and the ext3 reading module is really really slow
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: well  you can use NTFS for the data partition then, but for Linux partitions it would be better to use Ext3 or Ext4 or some other Linux file system
<sagredo> dayo: I get a bug
<Shinka> rohan: even though sun is now supposed to be the default
<dayo> sagredo: first remove the line u added in /etc/fstab
<kalaghan> how do I find the current color-depth? I remember there was some command ...bpp...?
<sagredo> dayo: k
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, noway i'm using FAT, y will have HD movies there. And i want a modern fliesystem if it's possible
<gletob> Anyone know how to get X working on a ATI 3D Rage IIc
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: yes I said not to use  Fat, and NTFS is modern for Windows
<snarkster> ntfs modern. LOL
<glitsj16> kalaghan: xrandr will output current resolution
<pelle_k> hey, if i have any technical questions regarding libapt/apt-get/aptitude, where should i go?
<sagredo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<m0r0n> What's an alternative for Amarok?
<spree> FAT sucks. Really sucks.
<jrib> kalaghan: xdpyinfo will tell you
<m0r0n> spree: Why's that?
<snarkster> yah it does.
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: Vista and I guess Windows 7 have  NTFS version  5  (if I have the numbers correc ),   but  that means gparted can't just resize or dataloss might happen,  and XP and 2000 have NTFS 4
<Neros> can anyone here help me with Ubuntu 9.04 Persistent off a USB drive with Hirens Boot CD too?
<snarkster> alternative for amarok? LOL
<spree> FAT is prone to unrecoverable errors, takes up more space, does not retain security information, cannot be encrypted
<sagredo> dayo: that's what running mount returns
<maximumbob> camt: Just tried using 'event7' instead of 'js0' - no change
<Shinka> Someone has an idea how to make Sun's Java work on Ubuntu ?
<jthomas> sagredo: thanks, what's the format for bash_alises
<dayo> sagredo: what do syslog and dmesg say?
<spree> m0r0n Don't use FAT. or FAT32.
<sebsebseb> NTFS is modern for Microsoft :D  they were going to have a later file system in Vista,  Windows FS or something, but that idea got scrapped
<jrib> !java > Shinka
<ubottu> Shinka, please see my private message
<m0r0n> snarkster: I need something that doesn't suck pretty much
<snarkster> shinka just install the deb file. sun-java6
<spree> NTFS5 is modern for microsoft. NTFS4 is native to NT.
<kalaghan> shinka: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<JohnGalt> ./whois johngalt
<Shinka> Already done
<m0r0n> spree: I'm usingFAT32 for my flash drive and I managed to get .9gb  extra.... somehow
<matrix_> how do i run programs from terminal for wine
<spree> yeah there is a new filesystem coming out called WinFS
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: Linux file systems are better than Windows file systems :)
<camt> maximumbob: it seems that it sees the touchscreen as a joystick instead of a mouse, not sure what to do about that
<jrib> !wine > matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_, please see my private message
<spree> but i don't know much about it yet
<spree> Never use FAT.
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, yes, i see
<snarkster> im out
<kalaghan> Shinka: then it works.
<Clouse> fccf: My bad, finaly got it, I remember I had started to setup a root account but didn't finish it and also my lappy's CAPS Lock light doesn't come on any more.
<Nitsuga> i thing i'm using ext4 for the data partition
<maximumbob> camt: found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/adding-usb-joystick-as-2nd-x11-pointer-449434/
<Nitsuga> cat windows > hell
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: why share data with Windows hmm, in fact why dual boot Windows?   with enough RAM you can virtual machine Windows,  it won't be that good for 3D gaming though or no good at all,  but other stuff it will be good
<Shinka> kalaghan: No. I tried to make Netbeans work, but I can't run it unless openJDK is also installed.
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: well and you don't do CAD or something in a vm
<sagredo> [56538.275232] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<sagredo> [56538.275393] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<sagredo> [57007.862001]  CIFS VFS: No username specified
<sagredo> [57007.862013]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<sagredo> [57287.864885] CIFS: UNC Path does not begin with // or \\
<FloodBot3> sagredo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sagredo> [57287.864896]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<m0r0n> So what's a good music player, that gives lyrics also
<sagredo> m0r0n: songbird or nothing
<kalaghan> Shinka: that doesn't mean that the jdk doesn't work. it means you are not able to use it properly.
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, because windows is for 3D games
<jthomas> sagredo: what's the format for .bash_aliases?
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: ok Windows is for 3D games, and  Linux distro is for your data  :)  problem solved
<Shinka> kalaghan: Well then, does somebody know how to use it properly ?
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: in fact raelly you should have an external hard disk or something, and backup data there,  internal hard disks and such can just fail
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, yes, i think
<mercutio22> alright, I have two computers using the evolution email client, is it possible for them to share the same inbox in a way that every chance is shared, say if I mark a message as "to do", when I open evolution in the second pc the msg is labeled accordingly?
<Clouse> fccf: Are you still there?
<sagredo> jthomas: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89732.html
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, i have all that data duplied in a notebook
<Nitsuga> both PC and notebook has a 1TB disk
<spree> Yeah, songbird is pretty cool if the plugins work
<camt> maximumbob: have you installed any joystick related packages? i.e. xserver-xorg-input-joystick?
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: only thing with Ubuntu is it's default Ext3 file system in  9.04,   with  Ext4 as the default in next version,   but also an optional file system for 9.04,  and already the default in distros such as Fedora 11
<dayo> sagredo: have a look if this helps u: http://is.gd/1A3vE
<pasteeater> is there a difference between using "bash script.sh" and "./script.sh"?
<maximumbob> camt: I'll check
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, ok, problem solved
<kalaghan> Shinka: you definitely don't get it running if you don't learn to describe error messages.
<sagredo> dayo: reading
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: and people have to clean install,   to  get full Ext4 support, since the Ext3 to Ext4  conversion isn't  good enough
<jrib> pasteeater: yes
<m0r0n> sagredo: Songbird = looks exactly like iTunes, gross. But anyways does that give you the lyrics?
<Nitsuga> "leave Windows with his ulgy and crappy filesystem
<Clouse> fccf: run that comand and I got an xserver-xorg postinst waring
<Nitsuga> xD
<bastidrazor> m0r0n, rhythmbox also gives lyrics in a plugin.
<Nitsuga> m0r0n, I like banshee
<fccf> Clouse: would you pastebin that warning
<maximumbob> camt: installing now
<spree> lyrics don't do much for me, i listen to electronic music
<Nitsuga> it isn't bloated (like songbird) and it's featurefull
<glitsj16> m0r0n: plenty of options there ... try a search in synaptic and look around the project website for detaisl on features (i like MPD with a nice client like gmpc, very lightweight and performant)
<Phil_Ewert> hello together, on my dell-notebook with an intel G945 graphics-processor running  jaunty,I  get an "(EE) intel(0): failed to set tiling on front buffer : rejected by kernel" and it boots in only 1024x768. I did an extensive search, but there are different such problems for different distros with different solutions. Can anybody suggest help ?
<jrib> pasteeater: ./foo.sh executes the file.  If the file starts with #!/bin/bash, then bash will interpret it, but not otherwise.  On the other hand, « bash foo.sh » tells bash to interpret foo.sh.
<abhi_> Hi, anyone using dell studio laptop ubuntu 9.04?
<Clouse> fccf: Sorry what does pastebin mean?
<Nitsuga> well, thak your sebsebseb, i have to go
<Nitsuga> *thank you
<sebsebseb> m0r0n  Nitsuaga,   I  like Banshee,  even though it's mono, and there is FUD about mono on the net
<maximumbob> camt: done so
<camt> maximumbob: there is also a package 'joystick' which includes some tools for joystick calibration
<spree> Nitsuga To that, i remind you we're running Ubuntu here, not Slackware. lots of us are running our OS on beefed up workstations that can handle extra features.
<Alan> Why isn't firefox 3.5 packaged as nicely as 3.0?  it seems to be making a right mess of the font rendering, using the wrong DPI and the wrong smoothing...
<Shinka> kalaghan: I have no error message to describe, when I try to get NetBeans running it just won't run (unless openJDK is installed of course). And I can clearly see that all the packages for Sun Java are installed.
<fccf> !paste | Clouse
<ubottu> Clouse: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pelle_k> hey, if i have any technical questions regarding libapt/apt-get/aptitude, where should i go?
<mobi-sheep> Alan: Not security matter.  It'll be branded in Karmic.
<Phil_Ewert> abhi_: I use an Dell Inspiron 640m with 9.04
<spree> pelle_k Just ask the question.
<m0r0n> sebsebseb: mono all the time? and what do you mean by " there is FUD about mono on the net" I can make it stereo?
<jrib> pelle_k: we'll tell you to go somewhere else if it's not appropriate, don't worry :)
<Nitsuga> spree, anyway, i like banshee
<Alan> mobi-sheep: i see, so i'll need to wait several months for a ff 3.5 that doesn't look like crap, or do it myself? :(
<camt> Alan: trying removing ~/.fonts.conf and restarting Firefox to fix the font smoothing
<glitsj16> pelle_k: plenty of daily apt/aptitude (dpkg) users here, try your question i'd say
<Nitsuga> and i hate bloated software
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: some people think Mono is bad, because  it's  basically the open source version of  Microsoft .NET
<mobi-sheep> Alan: It seems fine to me here. :o
<jpds> sebsebseb: It isn't.
<spree> m0r0n mono is a cross-platform, open-source .NET development framework.
<Alan> mobi-sheep: are you using the default font smoothing and DPI?
<sagredo> dayo: nothing
<jpds> sebsebseb: And you believe everything on the interests? o_O
<sebsebseb> jpds: of course not
<mobi-sheep> Alan: I'll believe so.  I think default @ 96.
<abhi_> Phil_Ewert, : is every work fine.. because i am facing problem with brightness buttons... It works intermettently.. can u please help me
<sebsebseb> jpds: ,but I do like my Linux article and such reading,   Linux really is so much more than just Ubuntu :)
<maximumbob> camt: 'jstest /dev/input/js0' worked great... but it still isn't inverted. Unless there's a 'jscal' option? checking...
<abhi_> Phil_Ewert, : is everything work fine.. because i am facing problem with brightness buttons... It works intermettently.. can u please help me
<Alan> mobi-sheep: ah, i use 75dpi with "best contrast" smoothing :(
<jpds> sebsebseb: http://port25.technet.com/archive/2009/07/06/the-ecma-c-and-cli-standards.aspx
<m0r0n> sebsebseb: spree:  Ah, thanks and I'm running banshee right now, seems like something I can like eventually how do I get the lyrics plugin?
<dayo> sagredo: well,that's all i've got on this, unfortunately :-(
<Alan> camt: i don't have a ~/.fonts.conf
<saschahl> maximumbob: the xserver-xorg-input-joystick package can invert
<Phil_Ewert> Please again my question : on my dell-notebook with an intel G945 graphics-processor running jaunty,I get an "(EE) intel(0): failed to set tiling on front buffer : rejected by kernel" and it boots in only 1024x768. I did an extensive search, but there are different such problems for different distros with different solutions. Can anybody suggest help ?
<pelle_k> Allright guys. Here we go. I'm trying to find out how to list *deliberately* installed packages. However, for some reason, packages that are installed as dependencies seem so be marked as "automatically installed: no". I'm just trying to find out the rationale/reason for that.
<dayo> sagredo: maybe also ask in #linux
<sagredo> dayo: thanks again dude
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: your back?
<maximumbob> saschahl: what command is associated with it?
<dayo> sagredo: u're welcome. sorry i wasn't able to help.
<Phil_Ewert> abhi_:  it works absolutely fine. Don't have clue , what could be a problem ;o(
<lu6cifer> Synaptic says I have ncurses installed, but when I run a simple "Hello world" program, I get error messages...any help?
<Nitsuga> pelle_k, if you installed it via synaptic or apt-get they don't get marked as installe das dependency
<saschahl> maximumbob: read man joystick, you might need to add some configuration lines to your xorg.conf
<camt> maximumbob: jscal looks to uave a -u option that might do that for you
<jrib> pelle_k: were you here earlier asking about this?
<Nitsuga> synaptic marks for synaptic, apt get marcks for apt get
<jpds> spree: And Mono is not .NET, it's an implementation of the C# language.
<jrib> !compile > lu6cifer
<ubottu> lu6cifer, please see my private message
<abhi_> Phil_Ewert, :which version of ubuntu are u using?
<Nitsuga> one aptitude to rule them all ;)
<jrib> lu6cifer: did you install the corresponding -dev packages?
<markus___> Hello!
<lu6cifer> jrib: yes
<jrib> lu6cifer: pastebin
<pelle_k> jrib, yes i was. still searching for an answer...
<camt> maximumbob: but yeah man joystick looks like it has some info on editing xorg.conf as well
<markus___> Does anyone here know if it's possible for any program in ubuntu to detect what's playing in Spotify running under Wine?
<lu6cifer> jrib: what do you mean pastebin?
<jrib> pelle_k: but I take it you do not like my earlier suggestion of just subtracting out the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop?
<jrib> !pastebin | lu6cifer
<ubottu> lu6cifer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Phil_Ewert> abhi_: 9.04 as I said. It should work fine, sry !
<spree> jpds Fascinating, because I quoted verbatim the title of the mono project homepage. but hey, you being completely and totally wrong is no big deal.
<mobi-sheep> Which filesystems makes more sense for pure data storage? (ie non-system).  ext2 or ext3?
<maximumbob> camt: I'm checking that out... something like 'Option "MapAxis1" "mode=relative axis=-1x" or something
<Clouse> fccf: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090716060132
<erUSUL> mobi-sheep: ext3
<pelle_k> Nitsuga, any reason for that behaviour? How *do* you install packages, and have the dependencies marked properly, as installed as "automatically"?
<Markussss> Does anyone here know if it's possible for any program in ubuntu to detect what's playing in Spotify running under Wine?
<Clouse> fccf: thats all it is
<spree> jpds Please refrain from posting wrong information in the future though to encourage quality chat.
<jdu> mobi-sheep, ext3 is safer because it journals
<mobi-sheep> erUSUL: Why?  It's journaled -- Something not necessary?
<fccf> Clouse: that's fine .. do that and reboot
<jpds> spree: Sorry, was reading Wikipedia.
<camt> maximumbob: ok, i think you're on the right track now.  the previous xorg.conf edits would have affected a mouse, not a joystick.
<spree> jpds: There you go.
<mobi-sheep> Well... ext2 = less read/write.  Hmmm.
<abhi_> Phil_Ewert, : u are lucky. I am struggling to get my buttons to work seamlessly.
<erUSUL> mobi-sheep: why you say journaling is not neccesary ? ext3 is better in other ways too?
<maximumbob> camt: thanks for help
<pasteeater> jrib: i see.  about what i thought.  thanks.
<Klowny> i agree with you seb but windows is the standard
<camt> camt: np, good luck with it
<Clouse> fccf: I think it is just telling me that it detected a possible custom config  and overwrit is anyway but also backed it up
<m0r0n> Can anyone tell me where to get the lyrics extension, I googled it without any result that helped
<Klowny> woah i was scrolled way up there lol
<spree> Klowny the standard what?
<camt> maximumbob: typo there, good luck
<Clouse> fccf: Roger that will do
<mobi-sheep> erUSUL: Just figuring out... Well, if it's for data storage.  Would it need to be checked?  Probably not lot of benefits as there are no writing to it.  But yeah, I'll go with ext3.
<Klowny> the standard as far as OS's go spree i was repsonding to someone that posted long long ago
<Klowny> i thought it was recent lol
<pelle_k> jrib, i've tried. it's a mess. i can't figure out where to begin. The problems seems to be the inconsistency, because some packages have it's dependencied marked correctly as automatically installed, while with some packages, they are not. I dont know whats causing this, and how to handle that if i'm iterating over ALL packages. Further more, meta-packages, tasks and virtual packages just makes it so much harder... :/
<abhi_> is there any link from where i can download drivers for DELL STUDIO laptops...
<LordNUniv> can someone help me install the real cdrtools package instead of the useless wodim package which doesn't work?
<spree> Klowny windows is not the standard by any means. It's only the most popular. If you want standards, look at the Dept of Defense and their evals of the different operating systems.
<AlanNeedsHelp> Anyone got any idea why, when I start Ubuntu (either from the Live CD, or from a full install) the desktop doesn't appear?  I just get a lot of corruption.  Everything seems to run okay, just no desktop!
<Klowny> well spree what i mean is
<jrib> pelle_k: can you give an example of a package that has pulled in deps and not had the deps marked as automatically installed?
<Klowny> there isn't exactly gaming companies designing for linux lol
<spree> Klowny just what do you mean?
<spree> Klowny Wrong again
<Klowny> spree how so?
<eth01> .
<pelle_k> jrib, brb, gonna find you a nice example...
<Clouse> fccf: Wow still the same issue, damn I really thought that was going to work for a minite there
<Dr_Willis> i can think of.. err... 1 game that came out with a linxu client recently.. (Savage 2)
<LolzMan> ok i somethimes use ubuntu, default on laptop is vista, and i have 2gb ram, vista is sorta slow, so im thinking that its just the resource-hogging vista, so i used ubuntu and it is also very slow, what would be causing this?
<notlistening> Hi, I am using the proprietry driver from ATI the lastest version I am using the proposed updates and keep getting kernel updates do i need to reinstall the driver over each kernel that i run as they seem to break compiz
<Klowny> Dr_Willis: exactly my point, now how many windows lol
<camt> the savage 2 people are releasing another game with a linux client, heroes of newerth
<Klowny> i'm not saying windows is better
<spree> Klowny http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming#Commercial_games  <-- Klowny, being misinformed doesn't mean that you are stupid, but please refrain from making false statements.
<Klowny> but it's mainstream
<StormAtRest> tell me a good FPS game
<fccf> Clouse: try CTRL-ALT-F1
<Klowny> it's not a false statement windows is mainstream for games
<Dr_Willis> I have serverl comercial linux games from years past.. and.. sadly most of them dont work  on newer disrtos
<Clouse> fccf: OK
<StormAtRest> I wish, companies should start making games for Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> notlistening: depends on how you installed the drivers ... did you used the ati installer or used System>Admin..>Hardware Drivers
<bastidrazor> StormAtRest, quake.. open arena.
<Klowny> storm it would be nice
<m0r0n> Anyone know how to work Bashee well?
<notlistening> erUSUL, -, ati installer
<spree> Klowny Yes it is a false statement. Console is mainstream for games.
<Clouse> fccf: Is there a comand that can whipe out all GPU settings and set them back to default?
<fccf> Clouse: I trust you got to a terminal?
<erUSUL> notlistening: then the reinstall everytime a new kernel is relesed is necesary afaik
<spree> Klowny please refrain from continuing to make false statements based on opinion. Do some research and come back.
<Clouse> fccf: Yes just going back there now
<Klowny> spree no research is needed to see what pc games are being developed for and vast majority is for windows
<Seven-7> I'm getting this strange error when I use APT-GET AUTOREMOVE: http://pastie.org/547269
<notlistening> erUSUL, thanks that makes sense now thinking about it what a right royal pain but the fixes are worth it
<Clouse> fccf: back in terminal as root
<aboSamoor> Hi, guys where can I find a tutorial for booting over network on jaunty, I googled it but there are many websites with many ways, I am asking if you know any tested way ?
 * Dr_Willis waits for the OT warnings to come in.
<fccf> Clouse: first things first ... you need pastebinit.... sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jrib> Dr_Willis: you read my mind!
<Dr_Willis> aboSamoor:  you mean seting up a Jaunty server to boot other machiens (to jaunty)
<spree> Klowny You've changed your position 3 times now to reflect something you consider more true. Please take it to someplace more relevant like #politics
<jrib> !ot | spree, Klowny
<ubottu> spree, Klowny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SidGBF> therea red-named link '.#CoacherTitle.php -> root@here.20547' how to remove it?
<spree> Klowny yes, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  that will show them.
<aboSamoor> Dr_Willis, I want to install jaunty on other machines which don't have CD readers
<spree> Klowny You are allowed to be wrong all you want in there.
<Clouse> fccf: OK I'd better go out and get into netroot and plug a cable in, one moment
<Dr_Willis> aboSamoor:  just installing should be doable.. (never done it however)  most of the sites im seeing are a little old.
<fccf> Clouse: being connected is a prerequisite
<Dr_Willis> !install | aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<notlistening> Is there a good guide for configuring ubuntu to run from  a SSD?
<Dr_Willis> aboSamoor:  i just use flash-drive installers now a days
<Clouse> fccf: :)
<Seven-7> Anyone understand the error I'm getting? http://pastie.org/547269
<BitWraith> would the "versatile" kernel work on ARM hardware, or just ARM Qemu? If so, which hardware specifically?
<aboSamoor> Dr_Willis, it is much better do you know any way to add support to USB booting to the bios ?
<LolzMan> does anyone have any idea why ubuntu would eb slow with 2gb ram?
<Clouse> fccf: ok pastebinnt is installed
<switch10__> LolzMan: do you have compiz and a bunch of other stuff running?
<m0r0n> LolzMan: Maybe it's the processor? What do you have
<fccf> Clouse: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -- and give me the url
<Dr_Willis> aboSamoor:  if your pc cant boot a flash drive.. well...  not sur what you want to do then..  you cant boot from cd or usb?
<amedeo_> i can't see videos on youtube with opera... can someone help me?
<LolzMan> i have what every the default is and pretty much only ff
<Curtis_B> would you consider a departure to be a time or a place
<Clouse> Cool
<Clouse> fccf: Cool
<LolzMan> proc is an amd 64 athlon x2
<fccf> Seven-7: run that with sudo
<Seven-7> fccf: Uh, it's in root.
<Seven-7> fccf: Do I really have to use SUDO inside root?
<Clouse> fccf: I can't get the pipe key to work?
<ikonia> Seven-7: in root ?
<BitWraith> LolzMan, usually if linux seems slow the graphics driver is to blame. what graphics card?
<fccf> Seven-7: whoops ... didn't see that right away ...
<switch10__> LolzMan: that's plenty fast
<bastidrazor> Clouse, you can do it with pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Scunizi> Curtis_B: verb
<pelle_k> jrib, actually. i was wrong. sort of. new "Recommends", are installed as "automatically installed: no". I think i have to file a bug report about that. I seem to recall reading they did that so people could remove certain child packages without calling the dependency resolver to remove the package the got child installed.
<fccf> Clouse: do what bastidrazor said
<Clouse> bastidrazor: thanks
<Clouse> fccf: sure
<jrib> pelle_k: I see
<khaled_> asdf
<khaled_> hi everybody
<danl> is there a way to unroll all the changes you've made to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> danl:  not very esaially..
<Dr_Willis> danl:  normally its not needed
<danl> I have a vps that started at 500mb and now is over 1gb and I want to reset... but my vps host page is messed up and for some reason ubuntu 9.04 is not an option right now
<cor> evenin
<Clouse> fccf: pastebin.com/f7b87813a
<yoga> I install firefox-3.5, but it's not,  it's Shiretoko Preview Browser, How do I install Fixfox verison 3.5?
<hatter243> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<maximumbob> camt: I've made some progress - it uses it like a joystick now. But there's some major 'drifting' and it won't uninvert. It was better before when it thought it was a mouse.
<fccf> Clouse: as expected ... now I'll need the output of dmesg and lspci if you can muster it
<tanner_> hi
<Clouse> fccf: I sure can
<tanner_> i have a question
<Scunizi> yoga: Shiretoko is the code name for FF3.5  it's beta
<fccf> !ask | tanner_
<ubottu> tanner_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amedeo_> i can't see videos on youtube with opera... can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> seems to be some critical security bug in FF 3.5 also. :()  guess we will be gettting a 3.5.01 soon :)
<tanner_> how do i connect my xubuntu 9.04 to wireless internet i have linksys wusb54gsc
<Dr_Willis> if ya want to read about  it  (i just heard about it ) --> http://blog.mozilla.com/security/2009/07/14/critical-javascript-vulnerability-in-firefox-35/
<L33Thaxor666> yo peepos
<yoga> Scunizi: So the Shiretoko that I just installed is still beta?
<tanner_> how do i connect my xubuntu 9.04 to wireless internet i have linksys wusb54gsc
<tanner_> how do i connect my xubuntu 9.04 to wireless internet i have linksys wusb54gsc
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | tanner_
<ubottu> tanner_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<troubled> hey guys, your community manager, Jono Bacon, is just going live with Randal Schwartz for FLOSS Weekly at http://live.twit.tv/ to cover BZFlag today. Tune in for video, or use icecast to listen to the audio at twit.am/listen (winamp, vlc etc). enjoy!
<cor> tanner_ it should happen automatically - check your router DHCP settings
<tanner_> ty\
<L33Thaxor666> install flash
<ikonia> tanner_: please don't spam here
<L33Thaxor666> maybe
<ikonia> L33Thaxor666: pardon?
<tanner_> ok i wont any more
<ikonia> tanner_: sorry
<maximumbob> camt: Aha.
<ikonia> tanner_: that wasn't for you
<camt> maximumbob: I like Ahas.
<ikonia> troubled: please don't spam stuff like that
<tanner_> oh lol
<ikonia> tanner_: my apologies, I was talking to troubled
<maximumbob> camt: bad aha, will explain:
<L33Thaxor666> he said he cant see video
<maximumbob> camt: It _is_ using it like a joystick. So if I click far away from the center, it 'moves' faster. But if I click near the center of the screen, it is still. Imagine where I click where you have angled and held the joystick.
<arthurh> Is there an apt meta package of sorts that only installs security updates from the cli?
<marc> msg nickserv marc emilyrz1
<maximumbob> camt: you know, it might be the 'relative' option I used. Perhaps I need 'absolute'. There wasn't any explanation for that optipn in man joystick.
<arthurh> or how would one go about just applying security updates to installed packages
<Clouse> fccf: Sorry I don't know where dmesg is, is it also a .conf file?
<ikonia> arthurh: they get offered to you out of the security repo
<camt> maximumbob: that sounds like it's worth a shot. inversion works though?
<amedeo_> on my opera i cant watch youtube videos, but i have the plug-in... what can i do?
<arthurh> ikonia: so, just apply all updates available in the security repository by disabling other repos?
<ikonia> arthurh: no,
<racecar56> why does my power button seem to turn off the computer like i unplugged it?
<maximumbob> camt: No
<ikonia> arthurh: the security updates are part of the normal update process
<Dr_Willis> Opera here also - dosent seem to play flash videos.. even tho it does say the plugin is installed.
<maximumbob> camt: except in 'jstest' the numbers show the inversion, but not the result
<cor> racecar56 you can set that in the power settings
<racecar56> cor, ?
<maximumbob> camt: some success! It no longer drifts - absolute was the answer to that. Now I just have to force the inversion.
<fccf> Clouse type dmesg into term
<cor> there's got to be a config for the power button event somewhere. Configure that.
<arthurh> ikonia: but I ONLY want to install security updates to installed packages, and of course their dependencies -- but I don't want to upgrade any packages that exist for the sake of upgrading --
<racecar56> cor, i looked at my power management thing and it says if i press power button, ask
<ikonia> arthurh: that's not how it works, it only offers updates+security updates for installed packages
<ikonia> arthurh: it won't update something you don't have installed
<[keanu]> is there a known memory leak with vlc 1.0.0?
<racecar56> cor, but i had that set and it still goes off like i unplugged it
<cor> strange
<racecar56> cor, it's a really old computer though
<racecar56> cor, but in windoze at the day i used it the power button works fine
<cor> perhaps your error logs have more details, maybe a driver issue. maybe your BIOS forces it.
<cor> hmm.
<[keanu]> i'm using vlc 1.0.0 from the PPAs, and it appears that it eats through all of my memory
<Clouse> fccf: Yep did that and it came up and went by really fast
<racecar56> cor, well, the bios dosen't seem to have an option O_o
<fccf> Clouse: thats what I need to read
<BitWraith> every time gdm starts I get a curses page with an Ok button taht says that an internal error occurred. Where can I find a more detailed description of this error? I looked in /var/log but I don't see anything relevant in Xorg's logs.
<[keanu]> with firefox, xchat, terminal, vlc, pulseaudio volume control open, i ran a while loop to append the output of 'free' to a log every tenth of a second - at one point, both my 2.5GB of physical ram, and my 2GB of swap were wiped
<Jlone_laptop> anyone know why my download rate seems realy slow?
<Clouse> fssf: I figured that but I don't know what directory it lives in
<unitxt> wow, Flash has totally broke Firefox on 9.04. Anyone know of a fix for this?
<bastidrazor> BitWraith, possibly in ~/.xsession-errors
<Jlone_laptop> only does it in ubuntu, if i boot into windows its fine
<arthurh> ikonia: I understand that -- but let's say I have package A, version 1.  Package B, Version 1 both installed.  Package A was upgraded in the repo to version 2 for a feature standpoint, Package B has a security update to version 1.1 no more -- there's no way to just upgrade package B via some type of meta package or similar while ignoring package A that has only a new release for feature additions?
<Clouse> fccf: I tryed to nano it but got nothing
<ikonia> arthurh: versions don't get updated like that, it's bug fixes normally, and security updates
<arthurh> wow, that was some load of crap that came out of my fingers -- but you get it
<ikonia> arthurh: let ubuntu manage your updates
<racecar56> cor, looked in dmesg but apparently i don't see anything bad
<arthurh> ikonia yeah, during install of Ubuntu server I did choose to not have it apply updates and security updates automagically
<fccf> Clouse: i'd have you pipe dmesg to pastebinit but you can't pipe can you?
<arthurh> ikonia: I'm not sure that was the most wise choice
<mzuverink> I have a Happaugh 850 USBWintv-hvr, but everything look for /dev/video0, I can even find when it register when I plug it in, any help out there?
<ikonia> arthurh: let it apply updates - they are bug fixes, not major package updates
<cor> racecar56, I still haven't manahged to get my Satellite to sleep or hibernate in the Jaunty, so I'm not really the man to ask!
<racecar56> cor, hey, i looked again and i see something....
<cor> hit me!
<Clouse> fccf: I will try again
<racecar56> cor, "The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug, this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround"
<cor> interesting
<racecar56> cor, i don't know if this would do it but it looks funny
<Clouse> fccf: that it so wired the pipe key just wont work
<BitWraith> I took another look in /var/log and I found the error, although I'm sure sure how to correct it.
<racecar56> cor, i guess i should add acpi_pm_good to some file?
<arthurh> ikonia: thanks for the insight
<BitWraith> "Saw signal 11: Server aborting."
<racecar56> cor, "HPET not enabled in BIOS. You might try hpet=force boot option"
<cor> isn't it a flag?
<racecar56> cor, interesting... hmmmm
<L33Thaxor666> dude how do tell if your running in 64bits?
<racecar56> L33Thaxor666, uname -a
<cor> i.e. add to your boot command. don't quote me on that - I'm only going by what you tell me!
<racecar56> L33Thaxor666, if you see "x86_64" you're on 64bit
<fccf> Clouse: how bout pasting a pipe?
<cor> in 64 bits, I like that
<guntbert> Clouse: if you pipe key doesn't work you still can type "command > some.file, and the pastebin that file
<racecar56> cor, i guess that would be in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<guntbert> Clouse: without the " :-)
<mzuverink> How do you make a hard link?
<L33Thaxor666> i dont see it...
<L33Thaxor666> i686
<fccf> Clouse ... dmesg > dmesg.test   ... then pastebinit dmesg.test
<_gpg_> hello
<L33Thaxor666> that means i install 32 bits right?
<cor> man ln
<L33Thaxor666> ed
<mzuverink> man ln
<mzuverink> thanks
<cor> np
<markw_> anyone loose their "wrapped-passphrase" encrypted private home directory on an upgrade?
<_gpg_> I would like to know if some one has already made a lie ubuntu CD (or a qemu) with an LTTNG preinstalled
<th0r> markl_: why...did you find one?
<Clouse> fccf: Of course save the output fist and then pastebin it, one moment
<racecar56> Clouse, or pastebinit (haha)
<crom09> hello, i've got some audio problems, can someone help me?
<markw_> th0r: no, have a broken login.  apparently it won't decrypt the ecryptfs for a user.
<racecar56> crom09, k
<racecar56> crom09, what seems to be wrong
<crom09> it's with the mic
<racecar56> crom09, k
<crom09> it seems to work, that is if i talk i hear myself on the speakers
<crom09> however, i can't record or use voice chat
<markw_> th0r: so if they login, their "desktop" hangs.  It's got a passphrase error in the logs.
<racecar56> crom09, i have a similar problem
<jwfoxjr> does anyone know if icecast can multiplex muliple incoming streams? I have 3 incoming streams that I want to output as one
<tanner_> im having troble with my wireless internet any 1 able to go step by step with me?
<racecar56> crom09, any audio that happens to be playing when i record, it records that even if i don't have speakers hooked up O_o
<ikonia> tanner_: follow the guide posted to you
<ikonia> !wirless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirless
<ikonia> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crom09> racecar56, well, that's a step better than me
<Clouse> guntbert: thanks also
<racecar56> crom09, k
<tanner_> iit did not help me
<crom09> racecar56, at least you can record domething
<racecar56> crom09, no i cant
<th0r> markw_: I never trusted that encfs...always use truecrypt instead. It doesn't encrypt the home directory, but it will keep everying inside safe
<racecar56> crom09, if i don't have audio playing it don't record anything
<guntbert> Clouse: np :-)
<racecar56> crom09, if audio is playing even with no speakers, it records it
<FairFight> Hey, im trying to get libapache-mod-perl but i get this message when trying to apt-get install it: Package libapache-mod-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<markw_> th0r: I do the whole disk.
<FairFight> what can i do?
<L33Thaxor666> after all this im going to have to reinstall
<crom09> racecar56, so you say if you play an mp3 and start recording you record the music?
<guntbert> msg ubottu info libapache-mod-perl
<racecar56> crom09, no
<L33Thaxor666> im running i686 on an multicore
<markw_> th0r: but 9.04 asks if you want to "encrypt" so he encrypted, now it won't let him decrypt.
<rudi> does anyone know how to get compiz working again in 9.04 if you have intel integrated graphics
<racecar56> crom09, i using audacity, for example, i am recording on another track to existing ogg audio
<rudi> back when i was on feisty it worked great
<racecar56> crom09, then the dumb thing records what plays
<guntbert> !info libapache2-mod-perl2 | FairFight
<ubottu> FairFight: libapache2-mod-perl2 (source: libapache2-mod-perl2): Integration of perl with the Apache2 web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1091 kB, installed size 3764 kB
<L33Thaxor666> u guys are going to have to show me all about xorg again in a few weeks
<racecar56> FairFight, apt-cache search libapache-mod-perl
<racecar56> FairFight, that could help
<racecar56> FairFight, wait nvm
<crom09> racecar56, so any advice for me?
<racecar56> crom09, i don't really know
<gastaufdemast> hi @ll
<racecar56> crom09, try the back mic port?
<racecar56> crom09, the front ports i find unreliable
<FairFight> oh, thanks guntbert
<Clouse> fccf: OK finerly, f5220f315
<rudi> does anyone know how to get compiz working again in 9.04 if you have intel integrated graphics
<guntbert> FairFight: np :-)
<guntbert> !welcome | gastaufdemast
<ubottu> gastaufdemast: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<crom09> racecar56, !!
<amaretto4u> hi
<maximumbob> camt: it seems to pick and choose the arguments I give it. :-/ There is a difference between "relative" and "absolute", and if I use "xz" and "xy" instead of "x" and "y". But I even swapped x and y to no effect! :-/
<crom09> racecar56, no i don't hear myself but i can record
<racecar56> crom09, k
<amaretto4u> can someone help me to install GRUB from flasg drive?
<guntbert> maximumbob: wrong channel? :-)
<fccf> Clouse: still need lspci ... same process
<crom09> racecar56, well this awkward but, well, if it works...
<crom09> racecar56, thx
<maximumbob> guntbert: no - we've been discussing it. Pointing devices on ubuntu.
<Irreduc_iPod> #math please
<racecar56> crom09, k
<maximumbob> Hah I see how that can be perceived as a math thing :P. Configuring X to use a touchscreen that thinks it's a joystick as a mouse.
<Clouse> fccf: And lspci; f46ae3daf
<guntbert> maximumbob: sorry then, didn't see that :-)
<maximumbob> guntbert: you can help if you want :p
<maximumbob> thanks for volunteering
<guntbert> maximumbob: what do you need?
<maximumbob> guntbert: I have a touchscreen that works out of the box as a mouse in ubuntu.... but both the X and Y axes are invertex. Bottom left maps to top right actual.
<maximumbob> guntbert: So I've been configuring it in xorg.conf but it seems to ignore the options that invert the axes
<jozpalazn> Hi. Sometimes with an MP3 player or other USB 2.0 device, things transfer really fast for a little bit, and then it slows down _a lot_. Why does this happen? It happens in either direction, copying from or to device.
<Guest82874> On my current network I can do only limited internet stuff like pings and IRC but, no apt-gets or browsing. Any idea as to what would cause this?
<skellington> hey guys. i love ubuntu but i have a serious problem with it. why cant i connect to wifi? whenever i type in the pass for wpa router, it just spits the hex back out at me. i dont like to bring up other distros, but moblin had wifi working out of the box. ive tried everything, and i dont know what to do. any ideas?
<guntbert> maximumbob: oh ... sorry, I seldom needed to touch xorg.conf since I use ubuntu - and never with a touchscreen - so no ideas :-(
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - have u tried to start a ubuntu live-cd to find out if it works out-of-the-box?
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: This is a brand new ubuntu install and it was inverted, and it's also inverted on 2 windows systems I've tried
<maximumbob> I'll paste my xorg.conf
<richdf> Hi! I'm after some assistance for removing an error message which appears every time I login. I'm running Jaunty. Error is "CPU frequency scaling unsupported".
<racecar56> richdf, im a bios tweaker and i get that all the time
<racecar56> richdf, see if resetting the bios options helps
<fccf> Clouse: you are running jaunty right?
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - sorry, never had a touch screen, but maybe a hardware problem?
<cor> arg
<Slart> richdf: cpu frequency scaling is when your processor is downclocked when there's nothing to do.. a power saving mechanism.. not sure why it isn't supported though.. what processor are you using?
<Clouse> fccf: Yes
<Hreno> hey, is there a way to split one partition into more without GParted? I've defraged already, using win xp
<markw_> th0was:
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: I have two of these touchscreens and have the exact same issue
<markw_> Ok, it looks like a bug with the password changing utility.
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: http://pastebin.com/m43bbbdc5 if it's enlightening at all
<Slart> Hreno: I don't think any app can "split" partitions.. shrink and create a new one though... that might work
<Hreno> Slart, that's what I want, yeah
<kevin34> ciao
<markw_> he changed his password and the wrapper for his ecryptfs didn't get updated to the new password.
<Clouse> fccf: But after I get through this I am going back to 8.1 so I can have some openGL goodness
<SnakDoc> is there a defrag app for ubuntu ?
<Slart> Hreno: you can use fdisk, gparted, parted or any number of those kinds of apps
<kevin34> ditemi che ci sono italiani :)
<fccf> Clouse: from what I can tell your card is supprted by the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver ... of course you would also need fglrx and perhaps some others ... I hope this helps
<kevin34> che spettacolo....
<Slart> SnakDoc: nope.. not for ext2/3 at least
<Hreno> Slart, yeah, but I think I have to use a CD for that. is there possibly to do that inside of win xp?
<Slart> SnakDoc: but as long as you keep at least 20% free space on the drive fragmentation shouldn't be a problem
<SnakDoc> Slart was wanting it for external has ntfs on it
<LolzMan> sorry bout, loss the connection
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - have u tried to turn -x and -y to x and y ?
<Slart> Hreno: you would have to ask in a windows channel about that.. try ##windows
<LolzMan> BitWraith: the graphics card is an ati radeon.
<Slart> SnakDoc: nope.. nothing to defrag ntfs volumes in linux
<tanner_> i need help with my wirless network i have linksys card will anyone go threw step by step?
<Hreno> Slart, kk, just thought if someone new here
<richdf> Hi Slart & racecar56, it only started after I added CPU Freq Scaling Mon to Panel (in attempt to monitor cpu use - my mistake!!) removed from panel but error keeps returning on login. any ideas which config files to check? cpu info to folow next
<Slart> Hreno: no worries
<Hreno> knew*
<Slart> richdf: don't paste it to the channel
<SnakDoc> slart ok just will have to take in other room to do every so often :P lol
<Guest82874> On my current network I can do only limited internet stuff like pings and IRC but, no apt-gets or browsing. Any idea as to what would cause this?
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: I've tried every combination you can imagine... + and -, even swapped and used both letters at a time. Added a number. Nothing changes anything. Though changing 'absolute' to 'relative' makes a difference so I know the configuration has some effect.
<Slart> richdf: use a pastebin
<tanner_> i need help with my wirless network i have linksys card will anyone go threw step by step?
<LolzMan> is that what is causing the problem
<Slart> richdf: no idea really..
<LolzMan> it has updated drivers
<Clouse> fccf: Yes it does very much, thankyou very much once again, is there a sire you can direct me to with a bit more info or maybe even a bit step by step acction, sorry but I am stil a liunx newbe
<tanner_> i need help with my wirless network i have linksys card will anyone go threw step by step?
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Something must be blocking HTTP connections / port 80?
<richdf> slart, pastebin? please advise (sorry for ignorance)
<tanner_> i need help with my wirless network i have linksys card will anyone go threw step by step?
<tanner_> i need help with my wirless network i have linksys card will anyone go threw step by step?
<Slart> !pastebin | richdf
<tanner_> i need help with my wirless network i have linksys card will anyone go threw step by step?
<tanner_> i need help with my wirless network i have linksys card will anyone go threw step by step?
<FloodBot3> tanner_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alteregoa> dashslot comments are closed
<ubottu> richdf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - also tried to delete the "-"
<Slart> tanner_: way to make sure *everyone* will ignore you
<alteregoa> i think tanner has a repeated retard problem
<firecrotch> could be a buggy client, you know...
<richdf> thanks, I'll get back shortly
<r4ban> hello everyone, my FF 3.5 just crashes and dissappears for no reason, how do i go about in troubleshooting this?
<dewman> or has never took the time to read the rules......
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: I just realized that now when I hover the mouse over a scrollbar it scrolls up! no matter what.
<Guest82874> firecrotch: Thats what I thought but, wouldnt "ping google.com" use port 80 at least for the DNS lookup?
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Nope, DNS uses a different port
<tanner_> i need help step by step with my wireless card for xubuntu 9.04 (jaunty)
<fccf> Clouse: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170212 or here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467247
<dewman> I always ping google...... ;-)
<firecrotch> Guest82874: udp 53 for DNS :)
<tanner_> i need help step by step with my wireless card for xubuntu 9.04 (jaunty)  will anyone help me???
<Guest82874> dewman: I am trying to break that habit and ping cnn.com since its shorter
<firecrotch> !ask > tanner_
<ubottu> tanner_, please see my private message
<Slart> tanner_: if you keep spamming the channel you will get kicked out of here
<Guest82874> firecrotch: does "apt-get" use port 80?
<Slart> tanner_: if you don't get an answer just repeat your question.. BUT wait at least 15 minutes before repeating it.. at least 15 minutes
<guntbert> maximumbob: in some forum I found the line  Option "MapAxis2" "mode=absolute deadzone=0 axis=-1y" - did you try that too?
<tanner_> ok
<richdf> cpu info in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/219296/
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Yes, it uses standard HTTP connections on port 80, as far as I know
<maximumbob> guntbert: I'll try re-adding the deadzone spec
<Slart> richdf: hmm.. Celerons should support frequency scaling... odd
<Guest82874> firecrotch: How do I test this? I suppose I need one more port 80 thing and another non-port 80 thing
<guntbert> maximumbob: I was looking at "=-1y" instead of "=-y"
<Slart> richdf: I'm not really sure how to troubleshoot this one.. frequency scaling usually "just works" for me.. perhaps someone else has an idea
<FairFight> Can anyone help me? I've found a script on the internet http://pastebin.com/d6d6ea8b9 and i've installed libapache2-mod-perl2 - but now it gives this error: http://pastebin.com/d24c0fa02
<rootlinuxusr> Why would a machine with ubuntu server installed report in 'ifconfig
<gastaufdemast> guntbert / maximumbob - why does it have to be "=-y" instead of "=y" ???
<rootlinuxusr> Why would a machine with ubuntu server installed report in 'ifconfig' that it has an IP address - but not be able to ping anything other than localhost?
<Guest82874> How do I find out if a port (specifically port 80) is blocked?
<Slart> rootlinuxusr: routing problems perhaps.. you can see the routing settings if you type "route" in a terminal
<maximumbob> gstaufdemast: I need to _invert_ the axis. setting as just =y would be the same as the touchscreen reported
<r4ban> does anyone know where i can find firefox's error messages? sort of like window$ minidumps
<SnakDoc> rootlinuxusr the ip info correct ?
<Slart> r4ban: try running it from a terminal.. not sure if firefox keeps logs somewhere
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Is this on a network at work or something?
<maximumbob> gstaufdemart, guntbert: Well I was able to get rid of the autoscrolling by setting the third axis to none instead of defaulting it. (It is the pressure and by default is mapped to the scrollwheel)
<guntbert> gastaufdemast: no idea :-), I supposed it has to do with reverting up/down but you might have a very good point there - maximumbob don't you think?
<dunks> rootlinuxusr: gateway set correctly?
<Guest82874> firecrotch: In my win2k3 net admin class
<richdf> slart: Thanks, I had assumed (perhaps incorrectly) that it it was not supported. Now that you have suggested that it might/should work, I'll dig around & try suggestions from other forums - sick of laptop getting damn hot!!
<r4ban> thank Slart ibarfast
<Guest82874> firecrotch: college not HS
<rootlinuxusr> Self assigned via 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.101'. Why would the route be wrong this computer is on the same network setup? Gateway is setup correctly.
<celsin> hello
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Ask the instructor?
<Slart> richdf: hehe.. understandable.. you might want to check in synaptic.. there are some tools for frequency scaling you can install
<maximumbob> gstaufdemart, guntbert: the '-' is part of the joystick docs... you have axis=(-|+)(0-9)*(x|y)
<celsin> I have a problem
<maximumbob> gstaufdemart, guntbert: in fact the number can be a decimal
<Slart> r4ban: you're welcome (yes.. Douglas Adams ruined my childhood) =)
<fccf> !ask | celsin
<ubottu> celsin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<celsin> i am spanish, my english is a bit bad
<firecrotch> Guest82874: It sounds like you might have to authenticate with some kind of proxy or something.
<Guest82874> firecrotch: ATM it is lecture time but, during break a few min ago I told him
<celsin> sorry
<richdf> does anyone have any suggestions for viewing cpu (%) in panel? Thanks
<erUSUL> !es | celsin
<ubottu> celsin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> !es | celsin
<iceroot> how to block access from a ip for apache WITHOUT iptables?
<Wicked> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<iceroot> and without ufw
<Guest82874> firecrotch: How would I confirm this?
<rootlinuxusr> It says unknown host www.google.com or unknown host 192.168.1.x
<fretegi_part_3> hey guys
<unop> iceroot, see /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<guntbert> maximumbob: ok, as I have really no experience in this field I#ll keep quiet from now on :-))
<fretegi_part_3> how can i see if i have java, and if so what version i have?
<Slart> celsin: but you're welcome to stay here too.. I think few people in here have english as their mother tounge
<Slart> *tongue
<iceroot> unop: this is also for apache? i thought its only for ssh
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Try this: wget http://www.google.com   then open the file that it saves - it should give you whatever the actual error code you're getting is, if you're getting something other than a timeout
<maximumbob> guntbert: I guess the most infuriating issue here is that it uses SOME of my options but not the ones that really matter!. Thanks for the help though.
<unop> iceroot, oh no, it's for all TCP (and UDP?)
<iceroot> unop: very nice, thx
<jerbear> I have an encrypted root filesystem (done with the installer). Is there anywhere that I can put a keyfile so that I don't have to type in a password at boot? I realize this is a security risk, but it is temporary.
<Zabadda> hi everyone, i have an installing problem on the latest ubuntu, i get to the boot menu but then i get this error http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q122/zabadda/13072009308.jpg
<Mike94287> For some reason Skype isn't working correctly for me. After about five minutes into running it, it freezes up and I am forced to force quit it. When I try to restart it I get an error and the only way to fix that is to delete the .Skype folder in my home directory.
<celsin> i was installed ubuntu 9.04 but my wifi doesn't run, the wep key doesn't connect
<celsin> the wep key connect in windows but in linux no
<Slart> Mike94287: I'd say that is the normal way for Skype to work =)
<firecrotch> Zabadda: You've got a bad CD, reburn at a lower speed
<Zabadda> i tried 3 CDs and a USB key
<Guest82874> firecrotch: it stops when it gets to "Connecting to www.google.com|Some sort of IP|:80..."
<celsin> the web  key is a hexadecimal 128bits
<firecrotch> Zabadda: also make sure that your download of the ISO was good - i.e. check the md5sum of the file
<guntbert> !md5sum | Zabadda (a lower speed will not necessarily help)
<ubottu> Zabadda (a lower speed will not necessarily help): To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<JuJuBee> What port number is fish:// using ?
<firecrotch> Guest82874: You probably have to be authenticated to the school's domain or something
<celsin> helpme!! please
<iceroot> unop: if the attacker is shown with a domain in apache-logs. is it ok to put his ip-adress in /etc/hosts.deny  so is ubuntu resolving the domain to an ip or must i use the domain the attacker is using?
<Slart> celsin: can't help you with that, sorry.. you can type !wifi here in the channel to get some information from the bot about wireless things..
<Guest82874> firecrotch: I have used my laptop here many times with very few problems
<celsin> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kalcifur> got a question, i have a usb floppy drive i would like to mount and use, i plugged it in, what do i need to do to actually mount it and use it? i thought something like mount /media/floppy0 but i have no idea where the device file is anyone have any idea?
<Slart> celsin: and try to avoid adding "Help me!" "pretty pretty please" and so on.. it just makes the channel hard to read
<zlatko> hi
<unop> iceroot, well, the address of a domain could change, could it not? best to use the domain name where you can
<lianimator> I installed gcc-3.4 (I have 4.3.2 also). but in 3.4, it says I don't have C++ compiler. but I have cpp-3.4 installed.
<Mike94287> Slart: It used to work normally but then this started happening a few months ago and up until now I just stopped using Skype however I want to start using it again.
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Without authenticating at all?
<Guest96213> does anyone know how to unzip  a  .zip file from the terminal ?
<leaf-sheep> Guest96213: unzip lol.zip
<firecrotch> Guest96213: unzip file.zip
<celsin> Slart, i don't compraind very well the english sorry
<Guest96213> oh
<Guest96213> hahaha
<Guest96213> pretty simple then
<Guest96213> cheers
<iceroot> unop: domainname = containing ip static.88-198-3-10.clients.your-server.de
<FloodBot3> Guest96213: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Mike94287: I just spent the afternoon fighting with Skype.. it now just refuses to use my microphone for sound input.. I've basically given up on Skype.. I'm just waiting for them to release a new version
<maximumbob> linanimator: cpp is a c preprocessor, g++ is the gnu c++ compiler.
<iceroot> unop: also http://www.projecthoneypot.org/ip_88.198.3.10
<Slart> celsin: no worries. I understood your question. I don't know the answer though
<Guest96213> sorry im new to this
<Mike94287> Slart: Do you know when that is and where I can get the current latest version?
<Guest82874> firecrotch: IDK I would just click firefox and thats all
<Slart> Mike94287: they have a linux version on their site.. but it's getting kind of old now.. I have no idea when they are going to release a new one
<zlatko> anyone can help abut using different desktops (w/ different icons on each desktop & different wallpapers etc.) in Ubuntu 9.04
<intel> hi all
<unop> iceroot, well, use both then, no?
<Mike94287> Slart: Yeah the last time I saw it, it said 8.04. Well thanks anyway.
<firecrotch> Guest82874: Should you be... you know... messing with win2k3 in your win2k3 class? lol
<transMIssion> Hallo.
<iceroot> unop: yeah, best idea :)
<pehden> sweet
<jerbear> I have an encrypted root filesystem (done with the installer). Is there anywhere that I can put a keyfile so that I don't have to type in a password at boot? I realize this is a security risk, but it is temporary.
<transMIssion> i send my hdd to standby with hdparm but they always wake up after a minute. WHY?
<maximumbob> lianimator: cpp is a c preprocessor, g++ is the gnu c++ compiler.
<pehden> anyone know how to install jwm from barebones ubuntu
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579155&page=3  - something about MaxX and MaxY maybe?
<intel> how to change dns i want to use opendns
<doobiedoo42> what free RPG or MMORPG games can i play with ubuntu?
<intel> war3
<transMIssion> man my hdd alyway spins up for a mintue and then down again...
<doobiedoo42> war3?
<intel> yeah
<leaf-sheep> jerbear: LET ME GOOGLE IT FOR YOU.  BRB.
<leaf-sheep> jerbear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3#encrypting%20with%20keyfiles :)
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<doobiedoo42> anything besides warcraft
<pehden> anyone know how to install jwm from barebones ubuntu
<transMIssion> doobiedoo42: warcraft works (with wine)
<CatEater> i'm running vbox on windows and i have ubuntu 9.04 in the guest machine, and i can't get it to run at 1024x600 fullscreen, but i installed the vbox additions package, what next?
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - have u seen this:  http://www.elotouch.com/files/install/elo_linux_usb_driver_v3.1_installation_instructions.txt
<sebsebseb> CatEater: Windows as host hmm, better the other way round :)   unless your 3D Wndows  gaming or some such
<doobiedoo42> any other rpg games besides warcraft that work with ubuntu?
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: From that first link I found this [1]. And I did see that, but it mixes some GPL and non GPL stuff which Ubuntu forbids since 8.04. [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen
<Out_Cold> doobiedoo42, a quick search will show you a handful of open source rpgs
<CatEater> sebsebseb: laptop has funny drivers, and i haven't switched from windows yet, so i have to do a windows host :(
<aboSamoor> I am trying to start a dhcp server and I get this error "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" ?
<sebsebseb> CatEater: you could dual boot, have you tried doing that on there?
<CatEater> boot?
<lianimator> maximumbob: thanks for the tip! I guess g++-3.4 is no longer in the repo. "has no install candidate"
<sebsebseb> CatEater: funny drivers?
<CatEater> i haven't booted this machine in 2 months
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  CatEater
<ubottu> CatEater: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CatEater> i just hibernate, i have all the stuff i was running
<rootlinuxusr> Is there anyway I can set the IP, netmask, and gateway from terminal?
<pehden> anyone know how to install jwm from barebones ubuntu :((
<Out_Cold> rootlinuxusr, man ifconfig
<CatEater> if i have to shut down my host machine, i won't do the procedure
<Out_Cold> laundry time..
<transMIssion> doobiedoo42: well google "free rpg linux" or search synaptics
<Guest82874> firecrotch: Yes, I would be but, I dont feel like triple booting my laptop so that means I need vmplayer
<mac9416> Hello, what can I use to convert a pdf to a png?
<pehden> wow must be noobs in here
<gangsterlicious> n00bs
<fretegi_part_3> omewhere
<pehden> i installed jwm but it wont loaD
<wad> When I use CTL-ALT-L to lock my computer, my screen saver launches. When I tap the space bar, the screen saver pauses for between 55 and 62 seconds, before offering my a place to enter my password to unlock the machine. Any of you folks seen this behavior?
<fretegi_part_3> hey we all start somewhere
<zlatko> please help regarding using different desktops (w/ different icons on each desktop & different wallpapers etc.) in Ubuntu 9.04
<olinuxx> yop
<mac9416> wad, never seen that. Have you filed a bug?
<guntbert> !noob | gangsterlicious: neither
<ubottu> gangsterlicious: neither: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<firecrotch> pehden: how did you install it?  Did you add an entry for it to /usr/share/xsession ?
<wad> mac9416: Nope. So far I've just been annoyed. :)
<pehden> that would be what i need to do now
<fretegi_part_3> how do i see a list of software like java, that is installed?
<wad> It only happens when I use one of the fancy screensavers, so I think it must be related to my video driver. *shrug*
<firecrotch> pehden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174188  It's old but I don't see why it wouldn't work
<oyvind__> hmm in the lastest version. If i choose to run ubuntu "side by side" in the installer .. what does it do when i comes to partitioning.. .i didnt get any more questions afterwards
<guntbert> fretegi_part_3: open synaptic or Applications/AddRemove
<mac9416> wad, maybe. Have you updated (I hate it when people ask me that)
<fretegi_part_3> does ubuntu come with java in it?
<pehden> thanks fire
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<thiebaude> fretegi_part_3: no
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - how about adding a line "" Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 768  ""  in the server section?
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<wad> mac9416: Yes, I put in the very latest driver. So recent, it's not in the distro yet.
<firecrotch> pehden: no problem :-) Just please refrain from the namecalling, mmkay?
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<wad> mac9416, before I put this driver in, I could't even use any 3-d screen savers. Too slow.
<guntbert> !repeat | elena09
<ubottu> elena09: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pehden> i mean i was kool about it for about 10 minuts
<fretegi_part_3> and it is obtainable through repositories, dont hafta go to java site?
<elena09> Do you happen to know if the bug related to excessive heat versus excessive parking of the hard disk in laptops has been solved in Ubuntu 9.04 or newer?
<mac9416> wad, yeah. Well, that is singular. :-( File a bug and see what happens.
<lianimator> how do I install g++-3.4 from deb? it won't install since it needs gcc-3.4-base. and the base won't install because a later version is installed. I tried removing gcc-4.3-base, but I get "You are about to do something potentially harmful." I'd rather not type 'Yes, do as I say!'
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: I'm following the wiki entry I linked you atm...
<wad> mac9416, wow... I've never files a bug for Linux before.
<thiebaude> fretegi_part_3: i dont get it from stnaptic
<erUSUL> lianimator: sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4
<fretegi_part_3> lol so then go to the site?
<Pulse> hello, where are the encrypted files kept if I chose to use encrypted home folder?
<lianimator> erUSUL: I have gcc-3.4, what I need is the C++ compiler g++-3.4
<IdleOne> install build-essential
<mac9416> wad, I've only ever filed one, but I forgot how. You'll file it with Ubuntu, I believe in launchpad.net. I'll try and get ubottu to tell us how...
<mac9416> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mac9416> :-)
<thiebaude> fretegi_part_3: i search in google, install java for ubuntu 9.04
<thiebaude> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fretegi_part_3> k thnx
<Pulse> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<thiebaude> but there is a link also
<wad> mac9416, thanks!
<mac9416> wad, np :-)
<CyberCen> kevor:
<fccf> lianimator: strange ... do you have the updates repository enabled ... and things need to be updated to get things installed properly
<Pulse> I'd like to backup the encrypted version of files... where are the encrypted files kept if I chose to use encrypted home folder at installation time?
<Fish-Face> anyone know how to get blender running properly in jaunty? (it's a common problem, but I can't find a solution to it short of running it in software rendering mode)
<lianimator> fccf: I downloaded the deb of g++ 3.4.. not from repo. not sure if I should download from repo..
<maximumbob> gastaufdemast: that's if I want a separate 'workspace'... I just need a clone of screen 0
<spikemcc> yo bitches I need help a little ...
<spikemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<thiebaude> !language
<firecrotch> !language | spikemcc
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> spikemcc: please see above
<fccf> lianimator: if you have the updates repository enabled the repo version should install, provided you apt-get update
<thiebaude> thanks firecrotch
<spikemcc> ubottu shut up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up
<emanuele> i know i have windows xp in my box on hd(1,4) but how can i know what is the hd(?,?) of my linux partition ?
<Clouse> fccf: thanky you very much once again fccf thanks to you I am now back up and running and more importanly have learn just that much more about linux.
<Pulse> is it possible to backup the encrypted version of my home directory?
<fccf> Clouse: Glad I could help
<KB1JWQ> Pulse: Sure, as a block device.
<lianimator> fccf: I'm trying to install an older version next to my current one, possible?
<r3l1c> easy
<Pulse> KB1JWQ: can I do that in sbackup?
<KB1JWQ> Pulse: No clue, never used it.
<r3l1c> Pulse: yes
<guntbert> !attitude | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nbie> anyone know how can i put in a FIFO or LIST signals() thats i cant attend at X moment ? im in ansi c unbutu.. (I dont find helpers in programming channels)
<fccf> lianimator: definatly not reccommended ... prolly not possible
<Pulse> r3l1c: where is the encrypted version of my home directoy?
<r3l1c> Mounted when you log on I think
<Pulse> r3l1c: you mean encrypted version cannot be backed up when I am logged in
<r3l1c> Pulse:  oh you want to copy the whole encrypted /home
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/ 3 xorgs for my laptop the last one is mine actually but the graphic part is bugged so I wanna use a free driver to get it working ...
<r3l1c> as it is encrypted?
<Pulse> r3l1c: yes
<guntbert> lianimator: why do you need an old version of g++?
<Pulse> r3l1c: because otherwise there would be no point in encrypting it at the first place, no?
<r3l1c> Log in as another user Pulse ... Give that user group rights to Pulse's files and then sbackup... But if you want to encrypt the day there are better tools... Are you saving to an external?
<gastaufdemast> maximumbob - maybe you need a calibration with a tool like http://touchcal.sourceforge.net/   ? sry, no ideas...
<r3l1c> day = data
<maximumbob> I'll check it out
<Pulse> r3l1c: no, local
<spikemcc> hey !!!
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/
<FloodBot3> spikemcc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<transMIssion> looool
<r3l1c> Pulse:  lemme think for a minute
<Pulse> r3l1c: I'd like to have incremental backup capability, somewhat similar to time machine thing in macintosh
<maximumbob> I don't really get those people... do they really think they're going to be helped?
<transMIssion> floodbot test
<lianimator> guntbert: I have some homework I'm working on in cygwin on XP in vbox.. which isn't that convenient for me. when I try to compile on Ubuntu, I get some linking errors.. I asked in ##C++ but they say my code is wrong
<transMIssion> floodbot test
<transMIssion> floodbot test
<FloodBot3> transMIssion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> spikemcc: you got alot of things in there
<firecrotch> maximumbob: they think that we'll help them in order to get them out of our hair quicker
<jrib> transMIssion: don't do that please
<lianimator> guntbert: oh and, the gcc version in cygwin is 3.4.4
<maximumbob> firecrotch: fortunately for us, someone invented the idea of 'banning' a while back
 * transMIssion waving at jrib
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/
<gOLDfeesh> whey I have a question about wireless.. I have lke 3 wireless cards. 2 dongles and one pci card. I tried a dongle in.. I'm able to scan the network.. and when I try and connect, it just gets stuck at trying to connect
<r3l1c> Pulse:  something about that sounds off... Are you staying log in as the user that is encrypted... Locking the screen?
<firecrotch> maximumbob: probably sees that there are no ops
<Pulse> r3l1c: no i log out at nightas
<jrib> spikemcc: you should ask a question (one time) on a single line to give some context to your pastebin
<gOLDfeesh> two dongles are: dlink one has is a realtek driver (rt73) and the others are ipraw
<r3l1c> But you keep the system running?
<Pulse> r3l1c: yes
<guntbert> lianimator: still: I suppose if your code keeps "to the standard" - errors are errors in any version - so cances are good that if your code compiles in 4.3 it will also in 3.4
<Pulse> r3l1c: but I think the backup system will have to be able to backup whether I am logged in or out
<guntbert> *chances
<gOLDfeesh> Texas Instrument ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<transMIssion> jrib: how many lines can you post before you are banned?
<gOLDfeesh> !pastebin > transMIssion
<ubottu> transMIssion, please see my private message
<jiffe> anyone used gfs on vmware4?
<jrib> transMIssion: not sure,
<lianimator> guntbert: my situation is it compiles in 3.4 (cygwin) but not 4.3 on Ubuntu. :(
<r3l1c> Create a truecrypt volume. Excryption is only going to help you if someone snatches the drive or if you shut down when the fuzz is coming, thats if they don't have a canister of liquid nitrogen
<r3l1c> put the truecrypt volume at /var/encbackup and mount it on logon.
<r3l1c> or startup
<transMIssion> gOLDfeesh: i know. was just impressed by the cool floodbot
<r3l1c> so when you pull the pluf the hold volume is encrypted
<r3l1c> pluf = plug
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me to setup tftp server ?
<LongbowSir> gbow
<guntbert> lianimator: ouch!
<transMIssion> aboSamoor: î would google first...
<jrib> I have http://pastebin.com/f4ff6ead3 in ~/.xmodmaprc and ~/.xprofile contains "xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc > ZZ_THIS_WAS_EXECUTED" (which gets executed on login).  I am starting xmonad through gdm.  After xmonad starts, I notice that my xmodmap has not taken affect.  However, running "xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc" works fine.  Ideas?
<LongbowSir> any one good with graphic problems?
<aboSamoor> transMIssion,  I have been googling for 40 minutes
<transMIssion> aboSamoor: k dud was just thinkin...
<Pulse> r3l1c: I thought ubuntu was using truecrypt by default
<guntbert> lianimator: but you should get you code to compile on a recent version anyways - so improve your code :-)
<gastaufdemast> LongbowSir - just ask, someone might answer...
<guntbert> *your code
<transMIssion> aboSamoor: found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<gOLDfeesh> anyone?
<StrangeCharm> how do i make a program run automatically on startup
<fccf> !anyone | gOLDfeesh
<ubottu> gOLDfeesh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bastidrazor> !startup | StrangeCharm for gnome
<ubottu> StrangeCharm for gnome: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LongbowSir> I can't get the screen resolution to change from 800X400 when using a nvdia graphics card and a Samsung 2233 wide screen
<StrangeCharm> bastidrazor-  no, not for gnome, on an x-less system
<fccf> !boot | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aboSamoor> transMIssion, I setup the file /etc/default/tftp-hpa and starting the process does not give any result, no process created and no listening port !
<gOLDfeesh> fccf don't start that..
<jrib> regarding my xmodmap issue: gnome-settings-daemon was stupidly reverting my changes
<iceroot> which permission (user:group) is apache using to create a log?  root:root  or wwwdata:wwwdata?
<fccf> gOLDfeesh: don't come in here with unsupported hardware, stop buying junk
<gOLDfeesh> Something's buggy with the terminal too.. on live CD apparently, you can't use modeprob
<lianimator> guntbert: I wish I could.. but it's actually code provide by my teacher. I hate working on programming homework in cygwin/windows
<gastaufdemast> LongbowSir - which driver is installed? nv? or Nvidia?
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/
<neure> hi
<LongbowSir> nvidia driver is installed
<carick> lianimator: what language is this/
<glitsj16> aboSamoor: there might be a separate tftp config file in /etc somewhere, at least that's usually the case (never used tftp personally)
<bastidrazor> gOLDfeesh, modeprob is not a command
<r3l1c> Pulse:  sorry I got pulled away... Use the volume for your backup destination.
<neure> i just tried to install kubuntu from usb but i didnt get far, i got Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/
<neure> pretty much around 4.1something
<neure> any ideas?
<lianimator> carick: C++
<spikemcc> hey are you jerks or what ?
<lstarnes> spikemcc: what do you want us to do with that?  You keep pasting that link without any other info
<spikemcc> when I give info you don't help more
<carick> lianimator: no english
<fccf> spikemcc: no you are ... we need details and you not to use explicitives relating to dogs
<transMIssion> aboSamoor: sry mate. no idea. Hang on there :-)
<mrxyz> unop: Are you there?
<lianimator> carick: ha-ha
<carick> lianimator: jk, and what happens when you try to compile, sorry hopping in late
<gastaufdemast> LongbowSir - tried the Nvidia X Driver Settings in your menu?
<lstarnes> spikemcc: what is the problem what you are having with that xorg config? (yes, I read the paste)
<Pulse> r3l1c: you mean backup the decrypted version but into an encrypted volume?
<VikOlliver> VRML viewers for VRML V2.0 - do we have one?
<meteor``> Is thr any firewall type thing in Ubuntu?
<LongbowSir> yes I did ,when the machine boots up the graphics are correct,but once teh home screen comes up then it reverts to the 800X400 !
<lstarnes> meteor``: yes
<bastidrazor> LongbowSir, gksudo nvidia-settings .. when done making changes be sure to save to X. restart X and you've hopefully done what you need
<guntbert> lianimator: if you want to talk about the code - we could do it over in ##C++ - as its a bit off tpoic here
<transMIssion> gOLDfeesh: how can i send messages by ubottu?
<thiebaude> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<lstarnes> !firewall | meteor``
<ubottu> meteor``: please see above
<spikemcc> my xorg.conf is the 3rd one and the graphic setup don't work, it broken when I installed my 2nd monitor ... ati catalyst 9.4 driver on hardy 64 ...
<maximumbob> Anyone know why when compiling something I get 'stdscr undelcared'? I have installed ncurses5-dev
<lianimator> carick: situation is: my teacher provided the makefile and skeleton files to compile a scanner using flex. the error is "extern __FILE__ *fin"
<transMIssion> !help
<lstarnes> spikemcc: where did you get the driver from?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maximumbob> nm got it
<LongbowSir> I know this seems like a dumb question ...How do I save to X ?
<fccf> !msgthebot | transMIssion
<ubottu> transMIssion: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<spikemcc> but it was working well before so I want to put back an open source driver until I reinstall catalyst driver later ...
<lianimator> guntbert: I've tried in ##C++, unresolved. so I just wanna try the same version which worked
<mrxyz> unop: I have a problem. The code yuo gave me doesn't cut the line after the </description> at the end of the line. Some extra code is still there. I have the <description>...</descripion> at a line each, but then there are some code afterwards. I don't want that. I want the pearl script to only put <description>bla bla</description> on each row, not any other tags afterward on each line.
<LongbowSir> or will that be an option??
<fccf> and for all you noob's www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<lianimator> How can two debs be installed which depend on each other?
<transMIssion> !msgthebot | fccf  does this work?
<ubottu> fccf  does this work?: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lstarnes> spikemcc: you're not using the restricted drivers from ubuntu's repos?
<fccf> transMIssion: yes
<lstarnes> lianimator: install them at the same time
<thiebaude> fccf: that was an excellent read
<transMIssion> fccf: nice :-D
<filosofic> Can anyone let me know an IRC chat room for Firefox-3.5 problems on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala?  Keep getting a "Firefox-3.5 is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox-3.5 process, or restart your system." error.
<lstarnes> lianimator: e.g. sudo dpkg -i file1.deb file2.deb
<maximumbob> Why did 'ctrl-alt-backspace' to kill X get removed from ubuntu? :-/ It hasn't ever worked on any of my ubuntu systems
<fccf> !karmic filosofic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> !dontzap | maximumbob
<ubottu> maximumbob: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<fccf> !karmic | filosofic
<ubottu> filosofic: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<carick> filosofic: ls -A in your home directory
<lianimator> lstarnes: th
<transMIssion> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<KB1JWQ> filosofic: ps aux | grep firefox; kill that process.  Try it then.
<guntbert> lianimator: ok, just from your last statement I guess I couldn't be of much help there (I expected something basic) -  sorry
<spikemcc> no the repo driver is too outdated for me
<_gpg_> hi
<maximumbob> lstarnes: tahaa - never knew that existed. thanks.
<lstarnes> spikemcc: we only officially support the drivers in the repos
<_gpg_> Is it possible to get linux kernel 2.6.27+ for ubuntu hardy please ?
<soreau> lstarnes: Doesn't dontzap just add the DontZap option to the server flags section of xorg.conf?
<lstarnes> soreau: I'm not sure
<VikOlliver> ubottu, What does ubuntu have for a VRML 2.0 viewer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neko_> ffs
<neko_> er wrong chan
<spikemcc> I just want my xorg to work with an open source driver as it was working at the first setup
<fccf> _gpg_ perhaps in ppa
<spikemcc> until I put back the official catalyst driver ...
<_gpg_> fccf, i'm searching, thank you
<lianimator> How do I install 3 debs, but one needs to be configured first?
<eupator> hello people!
<transMIssion> eupator: hello you!
<lstarnes> spikemcc: was it working before you installed the 2nd monitor?
<transMIssion> gnight
<bastidrazor> lianimator, sudo dpkg -i file.deb  .. then do the next then the next
<gOLDfeesh> Alright, so I don't have the internet on my computer, (the one I'm trying to install Linux on) and I'm trying to setup my wireless.
<kain> hi all, wondering if anyone knew how to fix this problem i'm having : Using PDF edit, I open a .pdf and want to underline some words in it, when i try this, i get error :Error.Exception in ContentStream.replace : Document is read-only?
<spikemcc> yes perfectly with catalyst 9.4
<gastaufdemast> !night | transMIssion
<ubottu> transMIssion: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<lianimator> bastidrazor: e.g. A depend on B, B on A; but A needs to be configured for B to install..
<gastaufdemast> *lol* ubottu
<filosofic> thanx all....
<spikemcc> I just as missed luck with the config of the second monitor
<gOLDfeesh> I have a DWL-G122 (Dlink) and the original "Texas Instrument ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface" that's on the computer anyone able to help me get Wireless working?
<meteor``> thanx, I got firestarter. :)
<carick> filosofic: you there?
<eupator> what analog of visual studio exist for ubuntu?
<lstarnes> spikemcc: what exactly is broken about the current setup?
<spikemcc> gOLDfeesh: ndiswrapper in the doc
<gOLDfeesh> eupator you can try Mono Develop..
<gOLDfeesh> spikemcc ndiswrapper says "command not found"
<maximumbob> I can't believe I've spent over 5 hours trying to flip the X and Y axes on an input device and made exactly zero progress. I figured this would be trivially easy in Linux.
<gOLDfeesh> meteor`` to be completely honest, I don't know if they fixed firestarter or not.. but it just caused nothing but more issues for me when I tried it
<spikemcc> I don't know but xorg is now reconfigurated with mesa I think
<gOLDfeesh> gufw is pretty deent though..
<lstarnes> spikemcc: what about it isn't working right?
<meteor``> I should try gufw then.
<spikemcc> so now I get only 800x600 it's hard
<spikemcc> my monitor is on 1280x800 normaly
<eupator> gOLDfeesh, can I install it via apt?
<gOLDfeesh> eupator yes
<gOLDfeesh> meteor`` I was using ubuntu hardy at that time.. they seemed to have fixed a lot with jaunty
<eupator> gOLDfeesh, 10x a lot!
<lstarnes> spikemcc: other than onlt having 800x600, can you still use both monitors?
<bastidrazor> lianimator, the command is still the same. dpkg -i file.deb then do the same to the 2nd deb.
<spikemcc> don't know I want my 1280x800 back
<spikemcc> that will be enough for me ...
<lstarnes> spikemcc: are you still using both monitors, or are you just using one?
<wizzo> sebsebseb: ok, here I am.
<meteor``> I started the firewall.
<spectacular> i put netbook remix onto an eee pc.  it has a funny desktop -- UNR. i want to switch it to the normal gnome look and behavior.  how would i do that?  apt-get install gnome?
<spikemcc> one
<bastidrazor> spectacular, ubuntu-desktop
<meteor``> it should be running in the background? or it gets closed when i click the 'x' button?
<dayo> in my /var
<lstarnes> meteor``: it's in the background
<lianimator> bastidrazor: I still get dependency error no matter how I order them.
<bastidrazor> lianimator, install the dependencies it needs then.
<dayo> in my /var/log/auth.log i have periodic appearances of this:  sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=username ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port   what does it mean?
<spikemcc> I miss my 1280x800 help me a little
<lstarnes> spikemcc: I'm trying.  Please be patient
<Zaqq> is there a setfsb utility in ubuntu? i wish to lower the cpu speed on my netbook
<spikemcc> any driver that work will do ... ati open source driver maybe
<lianimator> bastidrazor: that's the thing. it's a chiicken and egg problem
<carick> lianimator: what too things are you trying to .deb
<gastaufdemast> spikemcc - what happens when you start your system with a live-cd?
<lstarnes> spikemcc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution might have some information that can help you with fixing the resolution
<r3l1c> who currently has a man page open?
<guntbert> r3l1c: why?
<spikemcc> the live cd always worked perfectly any distro
<r3l1c> guntbert:  just curious
<lianimator> carick: trying to install g++-3.4 and libstdc++6-dev
<gastaufdemast> spikemcc - ok, did you compare the xorg.conf files?
<guntbert> r3l1c: then its off-topic here :-)
<spikemcc> ah man just fucking codes you don't have better ?
<spikemcc> not really
<r3l1c> omg, I come in here and help everyday and I can't ask a question? really?
<guntbert> !ohmy | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<lstarnes> r3l1c: you asked a question
<carick> lianimator: im pretty sure g++ is part of gcc
<spikemcc> cause they the ati driver and I just want the open source one
<lianimator> really gotta sleep. thanks for help..
<gastaufdemast> spikemcc - can you copy the xorg.conf from the live-cd on the hdd?
<r3l1c> with out get crap for it
<spikemcc> I don't know how ...
<lstarnes> r3l1c: my answer to it is no
<r3l1c> nevermind... not worth it.. sorry for being off topic
<lianimator> I'm 4 hours past my daily workrave-limit... that's 9 hours of computing.
<jared> I cannot download any torrents or my wifi disconnects
<lstarnes> spikemcc: looking at the most recent xorg config, I didn't see any modelines in it
<daniel29> how can i create a virtual machine from a real (windows or linux) installation?
<Alek_86> hello all
<funkyHat> daniel29: clonezilla or ghost or something perhaps
<fccf> daniel29: you might want to ask your question in #vbox
<gOLDfeesh> followed the steps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209315 and still no internet
<daniel29> funkyHat: i need a virtual machine that i can execute later
<kyja> firefox wants to download PHTML instead of run it server side. php is working. so I dont know what this is
<spikemcc> I just need a decent default driver and to keep other parts of my xorg.conf ...
<funkyHat> daniel29: or you might be able to mount a real hard disk partition as a virtual drive, but not sure if that's what you want
<Alek_86> I installed FGLRX 9.3 Ati driver, and now xorg process is using almost 100% cpu :( How can I fix that?
<daycreature> Whenever I attempt to download a torrent using ANY client (does not seem to matter which), it downloads for a few minutes and then my wifi disconnects. The ONLY way I am able to regain connection is by resetting the computer. What can I do to fix this?
<funkyHat> daniel29: not sure what you mean by "execute later"
<r3l1c> I have found times when apache and firefox just try to download php files, anyone know why?
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/ my current xorg.conf is the 3rd one ...
<daniel29> funkyHat: execute as a virtual machine
<glitsj16> r311c
<funkyHat> daniel29: right, so my first suggestion is probably better then
<spikemcc> the others are just xorg.conf of differents ubuntu with the same hardware ...
<r3l1c> yes glitsj16?
<glitsj16> you need to activate the PHP module
<funkyHat> r3l1c: problems with apache's config, if it's not set up to execute php it will just serve the file
<erUSUL> daycreature: looks like a bug in the wifi driver (kernel)
<r3l1c> ok... thanks
<erUSUL> !bugs | daycreature
<ubottu> daycreature: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kyja> so there is another php module to do PHTML ?
<gOLDfeesh> followed the steps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209315 and still no internet any suggestions?
<bucky> r3l1c: you have to set the mime type for .php in apache.conf and  restart apache.. there's a line you uncomment
<kyja> ahhh
<daycreature> erUSUL if I file a bug will that mean someone will get back to me?
<erUSUL> daycreature: probably;
<funcky1> why is copying and pasting from error windows to other applications like gedit or firefox not working?
<daycreature> Alright, and what do I put for <package>
<megatron> sorry to but in, but, anyone got a link to a noob how-to for an apache web server on ubuntu.....?
<erUSUL> funcky1: not even middle click ?
<carick> funcky1: try highligh and middle click
<funcky1> ive tried
<carick> funcky1: try again
<epicreviews> hey how do you install an icon set?
<erUSUL> !icons
<carick> epicreviews: you copy the files
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<guntbert> !lamp | megatron
<ubottu> megatron: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<funcky1> yup, doesnt work
<Hreno> !
<epicreviews> that bot thing was worthless
<funcky1> why is copying and pasting from error windows to other applications like gedit or firefox not working?
<jrib> funcky1: how are you copying?
<r3l1c> libapach-mod-php5 ? This one? glitsj16
<epicreviews> I downloaded an icon set from gnome-looks I believe, and I would like to install it
<r3l1c> glitsj16:
<funcky1> ctrl +c
<jrib> epicreviews: system -> preferences -> appearance
<lstarnes> spikemcc: other than through xrandr and adding modelines to xorg.conf, I'm out of ideas
<jrib> funcky1: do you select the text first?  Can you right click on it?
<soreau> funcky1: Is it actually showing the text highlighted?
<funcky1> yes, yes
<VikOlliver> Hi folks, any idea what I can use to view VRML 2.0 files?
<funcky1> yes
<epicreviews> ok what after "appearance"?
<jrib> funcky1: you were asked 3 questions...
<epicreviews> note the icon set is on my desktop
<glitsj16> r311c: yes, after installing that, did you activate it? you'll need the "sudo a2enmod php5" command to do that
<jrib> !who | funcky1
<ubottu> funcky1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<funcky1> jrib: yes, yes
<funcky1> soreau: yes
<jrib> funcky1: can you use "copy" on your menu?
<r3l1c> glitsj16:  no not yet I just went looking to find out which module to load.
<epicreviews> jrib, what after appearance?
<funcky1> jrib: yes
<moymoy> epicreviews: go to the theme manager and drag the set into the theme manager
<GuidoVb> Hi everybody, i'm testing karmic koala, I found a bug that it's in Fix Commited status but i can't find the fix, who can help me please? Thanks!
<carick> epicreviews: what format is it in
<r3l1c> I will do it later... Time for ribs!
<jrib> funcky1: and does that fail as well?
<r3l1c> Thanks
<funcky1> yes jrib
<jrib> epicreviews: "Install..."
<jrib> funcky1: don't know then
<mickster04> can someone who has youtube working go on this site and tell me what flash it says u have? im trouble shooting http://supportdetails.com/
<epicreviews> I got it, the drag and drop worked for me, thanks all
<soreau> funcky1: Highlight / Middle Click fails as well?
<jrib> !flash > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<guntbert> !karmic | GuidoVb
<ubottu> GuidoVb: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> GuidoVb: iirc, once the fix reaches the released status you should get it
<funcky1> soreau: yes
<glitsj16> r311c: okay, it's not very well documented, but the comand is mentioned in the general help on LAMP installs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20PHP%205)
<jrib> mickster04: (that site is useless, it says "10")
<soreau> funcky1: Sounds like something's funcky with your system then
<mickster04> kribjri for me it says 9
<mickster04> jrib,  for me it says 9
<bastidrazor> mickster04, that is rather cool site. 64bit jaunty here.. using flash 10
<funcky1> soreau: like what?
<jrib> funcky1: let's see... does your clipboard change to nothing if you had something in it previously, or does it remain the same
<epicreviews> ok I also have a bigger problem
<mickster04> i looked in my plugins and theres shockwave flash at that version number
<soreau> funcky1: No idea. I think the clipboard is just a buffer in memory, so it should be working
<jrib> mickster04: yes, but what flash are you using?  Pastebin about:config from your browser
<mickster04> i dunno how to update it
<_PiLoT_> does ubuntu ever need defragging?
<jrib> _PiLoT_: ~no
<funcky1> jrib: how do i view the clipboard?
<fccf> _PiLoT_: no
<mickster04> jrib, which bit do u want
<GuidoVb> thanks everybody! going to #ubuntu+1
<GuidoVb> bye
<jrib> funcky1: paste it somewhere is the easy way
<glitsj16> _PiLoT_: it all depends on the filsesystem you use
<jrib> mickster04: all of it
<jrib> !pastebin > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<_PiLoT_> as in?
<epicreviews> I installed a malfunctioning package, and I don't know how to uninstall it, I'm getting errors all over the place. It is a private package my friend wanted me to try
<jrib> epicreviews: pastebin
<fccf> epicreviews: how was it installed?
<funcky1> what does "somewhere the easy way" mean, jrib?
<epicreviews> package manager, fccf
<glitsj16> _PiLoT_: xfs has auto-defrag features for one, ext2 and ext3 don't
<Barqers> Can someone help me?
<soreau> epicreviews: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<jrib> funcky1: (pasting it somewhere) is the easy way
<erUSUL> !anyone | Barqers
<ubottu> Barqers: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fccf> epicreviews: than it should be removable from the package manager
<epicreviews> doesn't work soreau, it's that screwed up
<soreau> Barqers: Not if you don't ask your question
<soreau> ! work | epicreviews
<ubottu> epicreviews: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_PiLoT_> im on ext3
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/ my xorg.conf is the 3rd can you help me repair it for catalyst 9.4 on hardy 64 with two monitors ??? it crashed when I setup the 2nd monitor ... the other xorg.conf use the same hardware to help a little for the repair ... open source driver could do for a little time also ...
<soreau> epicreviews: Pastebin the failed output
<epicreviews> that method doesn't solve the problem
<mickster04> jrib, how do i select all of it?
<epicreviews> ok
<funcky1> jrib: but i cant paste it somewhere
<jrib> mickster04: ctrl-a?
<jrib> funcky1: why not...?
<mickster04> jrib, nope
<_PiLoT_> how would i know if my ubuntu partition is being bad???
<grunt> How can I set my world region to US in crda, there should be a config file for crda in /etc like in other distros, what I'm I missing?
<jrib> mickster04: drag your mouse from the top to bottom?
<mickster04> jrib, nada:(
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219315/ my xorg.conf is the 3rd can you help me repair it for catalyst 9.4 on hardy 64 with two monitors ??? it crashed when I setup the 2nd monitor ... the other xorg.conf use the same hardware to help a little for the repair ... open source driver could do for a little time also ...
<jrib> mickster04: erm...
<glitsj16> _PiLoT_: http://sharevm.wordpress.com/2008/12/16/435/ has some things you can check
<Barqers> I own a business and my system which records all data is located in an Acess file database. I use *.asp files which go through IIS 7 in windows vista. However, this OS extremely slows down my system, and I wanted to move to Linux as my OS. However, I was wondering if I can setup ASP on Ubuntu. Not to serve over the internet, only within my network. Such as the web address "http://localhost:8080" sort of thing. How would I setup this und
<Barqers> er Ubuntu?
<funcky1> jrib as i said before, i cant copy from the error windows
<mickster04> jrib, i downloaded flash 1- an installed it:/
<gartral> how do I get Nautilus to NOT show the "These Files..."bars on the top of the folder veiw?
<jfj1> si eso
<mickster04> jrib, install_flash_player_10_linux.deb from the adobe site
<erUSUL> Barqers: mono is a .Net implementation fro linux that supports asp.net
<erUSUL> for*
<jrib> funcky1: here is what I am asking you to do: 1. copy something that you know works (for example this sentence).  2.  Paste it somewhere to verify it is in your clipboard.  3.  Try to copy your error message.  4.  Then press paste again and report what happens.  Does it still have the original sentence or is it now blank?  Also, see what "middle click" pastes
<dayo> in my /var/log/auth.log i have periodic appearances of this:  sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=username ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port   what does it mean?
<jrib> mickster04: I need to see the about:config output
<mickster04> well easier said than done, what are you looiking for?
<Barqers> erUSUL: I was reading about that, Mono, XSP Program. But I heard it does not work with *.asp files? Only *.aspX files?
<epicreviews> All: output from uninstall: http://pastebin.ca/1496292
<mickster04> jrib, well easier said than done, what are you looiking for?
<jrib> dayo: my guess (check your cron): the automatic apt update
<erUSUL> Barqers: may be true. old asp is not suported only asp.net
<jrib> mickster04: everything that says flash or shockwave
<Akkarin> Moin :D
<jrib> I don't understand how you cannot copy it
<epicreviews> and I've tried reinstalling the package, the package installer doesn't like it, says it might be corrupted (which it's not) or something else
<jrib> mickster04: oh, wait, I do.  It's completely my mistake, sorry.  I meant about:plugins
<Akkarin> can everyone tell me how i can open a new window list? i've closed the list at the bottom of the screen -.-
<McPeter> spikemcc, please stop pv now !!
<funcky1> after copying the error message i am unable to paste *anything* jrib
<glitsj16> Barqers: http://www.blogternals.com/2009/05/02/ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope-php-aspnet-side-by-side-with-apache2/ might be of interest
<edbian> Akkarin: Right click on the panel and "add to panel"  Then choose window list
<erUSUL> Akkarin: add the windows list applet to the panel
<edbian> Akkarin: :)
<gartral> Akkarin: make a new panel, and then add window list too it
<jrib> funcky1: you mean copy and paste ceases to function or just that when you paste immediately after, it pastes nothing?
<mickster04> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/219348/
<funcky1> jrib: i mean paste is not an option
<jrib> mickster04: remove swfdec
<gartral> how do I get Nautilus to NOT show the "These Files..."bars on the top of the folder veiw?
<mickster04> tips?
<jrib> funcky1: interesting
<Koltor> quick question, I'm running 9.04 and Grub2, I need to install windows xp on another partition and am assuming it will screw up grub. I know if i were using grub1 i could fix it with the live cd, what can I do to fix grub2 after i install xp?
<funcky1> jrib: it is grayed out
<Akkarin> hm i don't know how i can make a new panel ^^
<mickster04> frib__, how? i can disable it in the plugin manager
<jrib> funcky1: what program is this exactly that throws the error?
<moymoy> gartral: i don't even know what you're talking about
<frib__> mickster04: sorry, i'm totally out of context
<gartral> Akkarin: right click the panel you do have and Make New Panel
<Akkarin> oh thanx xD
<jrib> mickster04: I would just remove all of the swfdec packages you have installed.  You can also use that firefox plugin manager, but I'm not familiar with it
<mickster04> frib__, sorry wring person
<funcky1> any program that throws an error and in several types of error window formats. also update manager's error window.
<olinuxx> ++
<funcky1> jrib: any program that throws an error and in several types of error window formats. also update manager's error window.
<epicreviews> can I manually delete an installed package and any/all entries for it?
<Barqers> glitsj16: Thank you very much, I will check it out.
<bjorkintosh> there's definitely something wrong with ubuntu...
<jrib> funcky1: can you give me one example that is easy for me to replicate here?
<glitsj16> Koltor: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide has the details
<mickster04> jrib, will get right bac to u then
<gartral> moymoy: I have a DAP plugged in, and when i brose the folder it mounts too, it says in these obnoxiously huge bars "These files are on a Picture CD" and "These files are on a digital audio player" the first is wrong, the second is obvious
<moymoy> epicreviews: you might break the package manager though
<Akkarin> it works :D
<Koltor> thanks glitsj16
<Barqers> erUSUL: Thank you for your help. I'll research Mono and see if it will support *.asp!
<bjorkintosh> this machine is an ancient mac with debian running on it. nothing crashes on it ever.
<epicreviews> moymoy, nothing else I can do, already broken
<bjorkintosh> ubuntu on the other hand crashes firefox seemingly 23 quadrillion times a day!
<epicreviews> I need to fix this, I REALLY don't want to do a reinstall
<bjorkintosh> is there something i ought to be looking for?
<erUSUL> Barqers: ok; good luck
<dayo> jrib: u were right, it's apt. thank u.
<StrangeCharm> what's a good place to put installed programs?
<jrib> bjorkintosh: you could file a bug and provide debugging information if you wish
<edbian> epicreviews: To remove a package completely run sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<jrib> !debug > bjorkintosh
<ubottu> bjorkintosh, please see my private message
<StrangeCharm> also, what's the difference between /bin and /sbin
<glitsj16> bjorkintosh: any errors thrown when firefox crashes?
<edbian> bjorkintosh: Debian is great isn't it! :)
<bjorkintosh> jrib, when it's crashing, everything freezes and i can't do anything at all!
<bruenig> edbian: calm down
<epicreviews> edbian, I guess I'm screwed then because I remember doing that and it failed
<jrib> bjorkintosh: what video drivers?
<moymoy> epicreviews: what error messages do you get?
<edbian> StrangeCharm: /bin is system binaries.  /sbin is binaries that can only be run as root.
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: sbin holds binaries only intended for root to run
<jrib> !lfs > StrangeCharm
<bjorkintosh> jrib, it's an old machine from 2005.
<ubottu> StrangeCharm, please see my private message
<frib__> StrangeCharm: /bin are usually static binaries
<mickster04> jrib, you legend!!
<bjorkintosh> never had problems with it until now.
<mickster04> just gona check youtube works
<jrib> !fhs > StrangeCharm
<funcky1> jrib: like i said it just comes up in dialogue windows
 * jrib wonders how that happened
<bruenig> lfs is linux from scratch, what is this ubottu heresy?
<edbian> epicreviews: Do you remember any errors it threw?  What exactly is your problem?
<epicreviews> edbian: E: The package portos-archive-keyring needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jrib> bruenig: I was 2 for 3!
<erUSUL> bruenig: linux standar base --> lfs
<l33tHAXOR6669> why is my wlan light blinking like crazy?
<l33tHAXOR6669> it should be solid
<bruenig> epicreviews: apt-get update
<mickster04> jrib, awesome man, ill remember that one!
<jrib> StrangeCharm: ignore ubottu's first message of course...
<StrangeCharm> thanks for those explanations and links, edbian erUSUL frib__ jrib
<gartral> moymoy: here have a screen shot http://imagebin.org/56055
<mickster04> cookie | jrib
<edbian> epicreviews: Is that dpkg saying it can't find an archive?  Or is that you.
<mickster04> !cookie | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<epicreviews> that's dpkg
<epicreviews> @edbian
<mickster04> jrib, thats been doin my head in for ages!!!!
<moymoy> gartral: i just inserted a CD and i know what you're talking about
<edbian> epicreviews: Odd.  Try using the CD as a repo?
<l33tHAXOR6669> anyone here work for ubuntu, or are we just users?
<edbian> epicreviews: Although I'm not sure that package is on the CD at all.
<moymoy> gartral: that sucks... but not much i can do for you
<jrib> !ot | l33tHAXOR6669
<ubottu> l33tHAXOR6669: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epicreviews> edbian, it's not an official .deb file I installed
<notRoot> I am trying to install VMware Player but, I dont know which to download. My choices are .rpm and .bundle
<nouri> hi
<gartral> moymoy: yea... how do I get them too go away... and never rear there ugliness ever again?
<epicreviews> I'm aware of my past mistakes, I'm trying to undo them
<l33tHAXOR6669> -_-
<edbian> epicreviews: Can you sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename> ??
<jrib> funcky1: ok, but it might be helpful for me to tell you if it happens here as well
<phix> hey
<bruenig> epicreviews: dpkg -r --force-all portos-archive-keyring
<phix> I am having issues getting an Upsonic DS1000 UPS working in Ubuntu
<bjorkintosh> i really wish i'd split my disk into partitions from the beginning...
<phix> any one had experience with this device?
<l33tHAXOR6669> stupid wlan lights....i guess ill know all the packets coing into my pc
<StrangeCharm> so, jrib, the best place to put a piece of software that i have download and compile myself is /opt ?
<bjorkintosh> replacing this ... crap with plain old debian would have been a snap.
<notRoot> phix: what kind of problems?
<moymoy> gartral: i don't know.. i have that problem myself.. but i did take out all the buttons and left the location bar to make nautilus look a bit nicer
<bruenig> StrangeCharm: just make a deb out of it
<jrib> StrangeCharm: well I like /usr/local/ for unixy software and /opt for "other" stuff
<gartral> !attitude | bjorkintosh
<ubottu> bjorkintosh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<notRoot> I am trying to install VMware Player but, I dont know which to download. My choices are .rpm and .bundle
<bjorkintosh> eh. i know.
<epicreviews> edbian and bruenig, both commands failed
<jrib> !vmware > notRoot
<ubottu> notRoot, please see my private message
<bjorkintosh> i'm terribly frustrated is all.
<gartral> moymoy: i use the buttons daily, but these dumby bars are really getting on my nerves
<zanberdo> hoping for some help with a problem I'm having with mail. specifically I have a server which I have configured with postfix and mailx. Postfix has been configured for local only mail, but when I send mail to myself and check it with mail I find nothing waiting. I'm not that familiar with diagnosing this (it's always just worked on other servers).
<bruenig> epicreviews: what it say
<epicreviews> bruenig: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove portos-archive-keyring, only the config
<epicreviews>  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<StrangeCharm> bruenig-  that's beyond my level of expertise. also, i don't have all the 'twiddly bits' like the /etc/init.d script, or getting it to run at boot sorted yet, in fact, i was looking for somewhere to put it long-term *before* i wrote those
<notRoot> jrib: My proff uses VMware and I need to be 100% that he will be able to run my files at the end of term
<jrib> notRoot: I understand, was ubottu's link not helpful?  He should have sent you instructions
<bruenig> StrangeCharm: deb is probably the hardest package format to make of any, but it is still doable
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<epicreviews> bruenig, any other suggestions?
<epicreviews> or anyone actually, I'm guessing a complete reinstall of Ubuntu will be neccessary
<gastaufdemast> bye @ll
<notRoot> jrib: eh... it offered alternatives but, I must use VMware. If I cant use VMware I will have to use an OS so terrible I will not speak of it
<jrib> notRoot: ubottu also gave you a link
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bruenig> epicreviews: deb is fickle, I would mess around in /var to get rid of all the stuff myself
<erUSUL> notRoot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bucky> epicreviews: portos-archive-keyring isn't even in the repos for jaunty.. where did you get it?
<gartral> moymoy: I have a DAP plugged in, and when i brose the folder it mounts too, it says in these obnoxiously huge bars "These files are on a Picture CD" and "These files are on a digital audio player" the first is wrong, the second is obvious
<gartral> sorry moymoy
<epicreviews> bruenig, would you consider using remote control to do it for me?
<notRoot> jrib: Ohh
<mrwes> heh
<spikemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> epicreviews: I wouldn't recommend giving anyone on irc access to your computer
<epicreviews> bucky, I got it from a friend, we were working on something, he encoded the .deb wrong. We all make mistakes, just trying to fix it
<gartral> OK I have a DAP plugged in, and when i browse the folder it mounts too, it says in these obnoxiously huge bars "These files are on a Picture CD" and "These files are on a digital audio player" the first is wrong, the second is obvious heres a screen shot http://imagebin.org/56055 how do i get them to gtfa
<epicreviews> jrib: they don't know my sudo password, so I'm good
<Hattory> #mac
<Hattory> sorry
<jrib> epicreviews: in that case how would the person accomplish anything?
<epicreviews> I would type the pass jrib... but only when it's safe to.
<jrib> epicreviews: you're free to ignore my advice, but it's not a good idea
<jrib> epicreviews: fwiw bruenig is a regular
<epicreviews> jrib, it's either remote control or kill Ubuntu
<moymoy> epicreviews: sudo rm -v /var/lib/dpkg/info/portos-archive-keyring*  .. then do the same thing here  sudo rm -v /var/cache/apt/archives/portos-archive-keyring* .. then go to synaptic and purge that program
<fccf> epicreviews: I'd give remote a try if you like ... I am extremly fast at figuring things out
<bruenig> moymoy is ruining my fun
<bruenig> jrib!
<moymoy> bruenig: lol you're sshing his computer?
<bruenig> nah, I just ignored him when he said to remote, but still
<epicreviews> moymoy your method failed as well
<epicreviews> "no such file or directory"
<moymoy> for which command?
<bruenig> giggle
<moymoy> epic for which command?
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219366/ here are xorg.conf to help me reconfigurate mine ... 1st and 2nd are for the same hardware as me, 3rd is my xorg.conf but graphic part is bugged and the last one is another hardware setup xorg.conf but with mesa open source driver to help me reconfigurate my xorg.conf with that open source driver
<moymoy> epicreviews: for which command?
<spikemcc> can you help me make a new xorg.conf that will work well ?
<epicreviews> moymoy: BOTH
<StrangeCharm> how are init.d scripts constructed?
<bucky> StrangeCharm: with an editor
<bruenig> StrangeCharm: vim!
<moymoy> epicreviews: has to be in there if you installed with a deb
<StrangeCharm> bucky-  thanks for that :p is there a ref document for their structure
<jrib> StrangeCharm: take a look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<epicreviews> moymoy... remember this isn't official and it went buggy
<bruenig> StrangeCharm: just take a look at the ones in /etc/init.d
<bruenig> should respond to start,restart,stop
<bruenig> maybe reload too?
<bruenig> who knows
<StrangeCharm> bruenig-  i obviously use xemacs, because it's a superior editor in every way :p
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: /etc/init.d/skeleton <<< this is an example
<StrangeCharm> thanks jrib
 * jrib regrets helping the heathen
#ubuntu 2009-07-16
<spikemcc> someone can help me comparing 4 xorg.conf to make the one I need ?
<bruenig> why would need graphics to edit text, have to wonder sometimes
<bucky> yea and jrib repenteth ever creating man
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219366/ here are xorg.conf to help me reconfigurate mine ... 1st and 2nd are for the same hardware as me, 3rd is my xorg.conf but graphic part is bugged and the last one is another hardware setup xorg.conf but with mesa open source driver to help me reconfigurate my xorg.conf with that open source driver
<erUSUL> spikemcc: begin with an empty xorg.conf as modern xservers configures themselves at runtime. Then add the sections you need one by one taking them from the example files you have
<marsvolta> hi guys why i cant see the windows partition files in linux?
 * spikemcc buy a keyboard for peoples that don't see at all and pop his eyes out with a fork ... ah way better !!! I can't stand 800x600 on a 1280x800 15 inches laptop screen
<gartral> !ntfs | marsvolta
<ubottu> marsvolta: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<marsvolta> but im in slackware
<spikemcc> yes but my mouse won't work and stuff like that if I does that, that way ...
<erUSUL> marsvolta: /j #slackware
<marsvolta> ok
<dsdeiz> how to disable screen turning off after an amount of inactivity in the terminal?
<mralexandro> is there a img burning program like "imgburn" for ubuntu, there must be something that can replace this gold app in windows:)
<erUSUL> mralexandro: what kind of images you want to burn ? iso ? bin + cue ?
<mralexandro> "voicecheck" ?
<mralexandro> iso and bin for the most ppart erUSUL
<erUSUL> mralexandro: for iso just right click on it and chhose writte to disk on the file manager
<jfj1> chat en espanol?
<gartral> mralexandro: bin images need too have cue files with them
<erUSUL> mralexandro: brasero can burn bin + cue iirc
<mralexandro> hmmm, but can i then adjust speed erUSUL ?
<gartral> !spanish | jfj1
<ubottu> jfj1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> mralexandro: for extra power chck the command line cdrdao
<Iceman_B|SSH> how do I create a network in ubuntu? speficially, I have a windows system that I boot from a live cd, and a Ubuntu server. I want to mount the Windows hdd onto my server, or vice versa, to dump the windows hdd
<jfj1> grasias
<mralexandro> erUSUL: can brasero burn iso as well, and can i adjust down the burning speed to for instance 3X
<erUSUL> !samba | Iceman_B|SSH
<ubottu> Iceman_B|SSH: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jerbear> I have an encrypted root filesystem. How can I reboot the machine remotely?
<Iceman_B|SSH> I know about samba ._.
<erUSUL> mralexandro: yep; irrc
<Iceman_B|SSH> jerbear: sudo reboot should perform a reboot
<Iceman_B|SSH> but I duno if that solves your problem
<erUSUL> jerbear: sudo shutdwon -r now
<mralexandro> erUSUL: thanks:D sry, but what do you mean with irrc, could you explain?:)
<syslq78> Guys what is the difference between pts and tty <--- for dummys?
<jerbear> Iceman_B|SSH: Did you read the first part of my question?
<erUSUL> mralexandro: iirc --> if i recall correctly
<Iceman_B|SSH> jerbear: yeah, but it didnt sink in till now
<Iceman_B|SSH> yopu cant ssh in ?
<jerbear> Iceman_B|SSH: The filesystem is encrypted, so you normally have to physically be at the machine to type in the password.
<mralexandro> erUSUL: Oh got it, had to dictionary, my first language is a scandinavian european one, sry:D:D
<mralexandro> heheh
<Iceman_B|SSH> right
<Iceman_B|SSH> then I have no clue
<erUSUL> mralexandro: my first language is spanish (european too) ;P
<mralexandro> ok:P
<jerbear> I have an encrypted root filesystem. How can I reboot the machine remotely?
<Iceman_B|SSH> erUSUL: "european" as a language doenst exist. And no, Esperanto doesnt count :p
<mralexandro> brasero is english right erUSUL ?
<mickster04> !ff35 > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Iceman_B|SSH: indoeuropean if you prefer ;) but i was refering to the fact that it is original from europe
<mickster04> does anyone know if firefox will update to the new one or do i have to new install?
<Iceman_B|SSH> ah
<mralexandro> erUSUL: yup indoeuropean and "german" like all the northern languages
<vferrari> oi
<erUSUL> mickster04: see the faxctoid of ubottu. you have to install firefox-3.5 package
<vferrari> you ingles
<mickster04> erUSUL, yeah i did i hoped i wouldnt have to do this..
<vferrari> tem brasileiro
<MK13> mickster04, right now ff3.5 is unofficial and you have to have firefox 3.0 install along w/ 3.5
<vferrari> mi brasil
<Pici> !br | vferrari
<ubottu> vferrari: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vferrari> puts
<mickster04> MK13, so that means its gona be updated in the future?
<MK13> mickster04, not too sure about that
<Iceman_B|SSH> erUSUL: I think you misinterpreted my question a bit earlier
<TR0VADOR> how do I install the ubuntu 9.0.4 Direct site without prescisar download
<Iceman_B|SSH> I want to mount an entire drive onty my server OR, I want to mount a share on my server onto my laptop, which is booted from a live cd
<Iceman_B|SSH> how do I do that?
<R0b0t1> Does Ubuntu have some kind of execution protection? I'm trying to run a char array as a C function (which should work) but it always segfaults.
<Iceman_B|SSH> I want to dd my entire drive
<vferrari> yous use ubuntu
<Iceman_B|SSH> and then dd it back onto another drive
<TR0VADOR> como instalar o ubuntu 9.0.4 direto da URL
<erUSUL> Iceman_B|SSH: use clonezilla ? or partimage ?
<bucky> R0b0t1: AppArmor ?
<vferrari> mi use big linux .2
<Iceman_B|SSH> never heard of those apps, I'll look them up
<TR0VADOR> how to install ubuntu 9.0.4 direct URL
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<stovicek> jerbear: I haven't attempted this myself but it looks promising: http://www.howtoforge.com/unlock-a-luks-encrypted-root-partition-via-ssh-on-ubuntu
<mickster04> TR0VADOR, have you tried in your languages channel?
<erUSUL> Iceman_B|SSH: http://clonezilla.org/
<spikemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<R0b0t1> bucky: I don't think that's installed, hmm.
<sebsebseb> !install | TR0VADOR
<ubottu> TR0VADOR: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mickster04> TR0VADOR, i dont recofnise ur language but there should be a channel for it:D if thats of any help
<Iceman_B|SSH> erUSUL: thanks yo
<erUSUL> !pt | TR0VADOR
<ubottu> TR0VADOR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> Iceman_B|SSH: no problem
<bucky> R0b0t1: dpkg -l apparmor
<MK13> i think trovador wants to do a net install
<TR0VADOR> !pt
<TR0VADOR> thanks
<Polterge|st> can anyone tell me what is Ubuntu X  ?
<R0b0t1> bucky: II means installed?
<bucky> yup
<sebsebseb> Polterge|st: Xubuntu?  Xorg?
<Polterge|st> it says updated drivers for X.org etc
<Polterge|st> would that be worth installing ?
<Polterge|st> I mean are the updated drivers stable ?
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> Polterge|st: if it's from the Ubuntu repo it should be ok
<StrangeCharm> having just written a new init.d script heavily based off the skeleton script, when i /etc/init.d/<scriptname> start as root, permission is denied. why is this?
<Polterge|st> alright I was just curious
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<Polterge|st> I have highspeed now and I am thinking about installing it
<glitsj16> StrangeCharm: did you chmod +x the script to make it executable yet?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<StrangeCharm> glitsj16-  nope, i always forget. thanks
<Polterge|st> is moovida any good ?
<glitsj16> StrangeCharm: no problem
<Polterge|st> it looks cool but I was wondering if any of you have used it yet
<BIG> DO NOT BRASIL
<gartral> !shout | BIG
<ubottu> BIG: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flannel> BIG: This channel is english only.
<mickster04> BIG, so how can we help?
<^Phantom^> I am totally lost.
<robson> anyone know why i can't maximize flash videos?
<HotShowers> hi
<^Phantom^> I want to format a drive, but I can not figure out how to do so.
<fccf> !hi | HotShowers
<ubottu> HotShowers: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<^Phantom^> Can someone please help me do that?
<mickster04> ^Phantom^, gparted?
<fccf> ^Phantom^: www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<^Phantom^> Do I need to run it as root?
<fccf> ^Phantom^: yes use gksudo
<cyberwarrior> sera tt
<erikk71> once firefox 3.5 is installed can firefox 3.0 be uninstalled
<erikk71> well i have shireteko 3.5
<dtownhero> anybody having an issue lately where Xorg is taking up like 50% cpu?
<mickster04> erikk71, i presume so? why not? i thought ff might pudate when its rady tho...
<fccf> erikk71: I believe shiretoko still uses parts of 3.0 ... I wouldn't remove ff30 IMHO
<cyberwarrior> mmh this is english ubuntu server???
<Pici> !it | cyberwarrior
<ubottu> cyberwarrior: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fccf> cyberwarrior: yes... but not server #ubuntu-server
<^Phantom^> gparted won't launch :(
<erikk71> well i did sudo install
<dtownhero> ^Phantom^, do sudo gparted
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fccf> ^Phantom^: what errors?
<oldude67> dont you have to run gparted from live cd to make it work right as well?
<^Phantom^> sudo: gparted: command not found
<Pici> oldude67: Only if you intend to work with a drive that would be inuse during a regular session
<mickster04> ^Phantom^, gksudo?
<oldude67> Pici, ah i see ty
<erikk71> my pc is sluggish
<Pici> ^Phantom^: You need to install gparted first if you are not on the live-cd. The package name is gparted.
<^Phantom^> Oh, okay.
<^Phantom^> That's where my problem is.  Thank you, Pici.
<erikk71> my old pc died had motherboard failure
<naildownx> I have a dellmini 12 with Jaunty on it...I think Firefox is causing my machine to freeze up...can anyone else confirm this problem?
<erikk71> naildownx how much ram do u haVE
<thiebaude> anyone know when firefox 3 will update to 3.5?
<spikemcc> use flock if firefox work badly it's better for some peoples
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: it won't in 9.04
<mickster04> thiebaude, nope
<thiebaude> thanks guys
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: also I guess 9.10 will have a proper Firefox 3.5 in it,  not a version of  the development  version
<erikk71> EPIHANY IS GOOD BROWSER
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: sounds cool
<spikemcc> harder a little to install cause it's not in the repositories but you will enjoy it I'm sure
<sebsebseb> erikk71: and Galeon and Konqueror, and Seamonkey, and so on
<linxeh> erikk71: okay....
<oldude67> opera isnt bad either.
<sebsebseb> !caps |   erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thiebaude> oldude67: offtopic, but opera 10beta
<erikk71> sorry my machine is sluggish
<sebsebseb> oldude67: bloated and closed source, but  good rendering enginge :)  unlike  Internet Explorer, the worst browser of all!
<erikk71> only 256 mb ram
<ILMAN> hey
<mickster04> hi
<ILMAN> i dont have a specific question i would to learn about the system
<oldude67> anything is better then i.e.
<erikk71> or windows
<sebsebseb> oldude67: well unless of course it's one of those fake browsers based on it
<kiwimenace> hi guys, anybody want to have aquick chat about a black screen
<oldude67> ILMAN, have you looked at the man pages and ubuntu forums?
<ILMAN> i cant learn from that
<erikk71> it amazes me there working on reactos
<ILMAN> i need to talk with someone
<bucky> ILMAN: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/index.html
<thiebaude> i came from debian where firefox isn't even deault (lenny 5.02)
<sebsebseb> erikk71: I have known about that one for a few years now, and development is slow :(
<ILMAN> i need SomeOne not SOmething!
<bucky> can i have Sir Richard Branson help me with my computer problem?  ...I mean like he's Shuttleworth's friend isn't he?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yep Iceweasel since the Debian and Mozilla disagreements
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erikk71> beos is dead
<stapel> I have ati graphics card and i use fglrx driver from repositories. How do I know which version of the ati catalyst driver i am using?
<oldude67> ILMAN, well you have to be a little more specific then
<erikk71> haiku will not make it
<fccf> ILMAN: really? start here www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<sebsebseb> !details |  ILMAN
<ubottu> ILMAN: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ILMAN> but i dont know !! what are my option here????..
<naildownx> erikk71: 1GB :( I know...
<thiebaude> yep, and lack of plugins for me, made me come back to 9.04
<naildownx> I am using epiphany, actually
<bucky> ILMAN: learn to read?
<erikk71> syllable is good os
<oldude67> ILMAN, what do you want to do is the question..
<ILMAN> cant somebody help me ?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: lack of plugins?
<sebsebseb> ILMAN: with what?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: wont play wmv. videos
<sebsebseb> !ask |  ILMAN
<ubottu> ILMAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th0r> ILMAN: this isn't a school. We can help you with a specific problem, but we don't hold classes on linux
<^Phantom^> Thank you :D
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: there's a repo in Debian I think for the propritary stuff
<kiwimenace> lol
<ILMAN> fccf is helping me
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yep i tried it and also fonts were way too small
<syslq78> Come on guys
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: im staying with 9.04
<stapel> I have ati graphics card and i use fglrx driver from repositories. How do I know which version of the ati catalyst driver i am using?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: no your not :D  you will upgrade to 9.10 when it's out and so on
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: ok, you got me on that one
<naildownx> erikk71: can I pm you?
<thiebaude> i sure will upgrade, i like the new log in in 9.10
<ctmjr> stapel, if i remember right fglrxinfo will give you the driver version
<thiebaude> sorry i need to stay on-topic
<stapel> ctmjr: thanx, but that still does not tell me which catalyst version it is
<HotShowers> can someone help me mount an image on ubuntu
<HotShowers> i have created a blank image with dd...
<mickster04> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<HotShowers> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/opt/test.img bs=100M count=1
<HotShowers> i did, but not an iso, i want to mount an image with read/write
<losher> HotShowers: that's not the way to create an image. All you've done there is put a bunch of zeroes into a file and called it test.img. That doesn't make it an image. Images are created with the mkisofs program...
<bucky> stapel: apt-cache show fglrx-amdcccle says version 2.8.6  ..did you install from the repos?
<rjk> cozzie
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am using acpi -t what temperature does that measure?
<stapel> bucky: yes, i installed from repos...does this mean i'm still on catalyst 8.6?
<erUSUL> HotShowers: losetup /dev/loop0 /opt/test.img
<bucky> stapel: i think so
<arand> How much would I regret pulling in the intrepid lernel version in jaunty?
<HotShowers> losher: can't i use parted on test.img though and create a filesystem, etc
<arand> s/lernel/kernel/
<stapel> thats over 1 year old???
<Gobby> ugliefrog: Did that solve your problem?
<erUSUL> HotShowers: mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop0
<erUSUL> HotShowers: mount -t ext3 /dev/loop0 /mount/point
<syslq78> Why cant I sleep
<erUSUL> syslq78: becouse you are on irc ;)
<syslq78> Heh
<erUSUL> HotShowers: all with sudo of course
<HotShowers> erUSUL: trying that now
<th0r> erUSUL: learn something new every day...thanks
<erUSUL> th0r: ? about losetup ?
<syslq78> erUSUL, what's /dev/loop0?
<syslq78> :)
<Zaqq> is there a setfsb utility in ubuntu? i wish to lower the cpu speed on my netbook
<th0r> erUSUL: yup...never heard it before...didn't know it existed
<InOx> Hails 4 yalls!
<erUSUL> syslq78: a loop device ;P
<kiwimenace> my thread i need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7622909#post7622909
<Gobby> How do I change my sub menus under applications? Example, I want to make accessories menu a blueish color, how would one achieve this?
<losher> HotShowers: ingenious, but I seriously doubt if parted will work on non disk devices....
<erikk71> where would u suggest donating used hardware
<erikk71> mostly ram
<InOx> i need a favor...  i need reinstall my jaunty BUT!!!! now i got some errors of Mount someone know something bout it!
<erikk71> sdram an some ddr ram
<erUSUL> th0r: when you call mount with -o loop for an iso all the magic happens behind the scenes but for something like a raw image you need to fomat you have to do it yourself
<syslq78> erUSUL, for mounting cd images etc?
<Ragnarok> So, I'm getting an error when installing packages that says 'Error: Wrong Architecture 'i386'". I'm assuming this is because of the version I'm using.
<cha0s> hey guys, i set up postfix on my server, everything appears to be working, but all my sent mail is getting queued
<erUSUL> syslq78: yep
<th0r> erUSUL: it looks like an interesting tool...I will be playing with it tomorrow.
<cha0s> and sudo postfix flush doesn't seem to be sending it
<syslq78> erUSUL, thx
<kiwimenace> i want a stick of 512 pc100
<kiwimenace> hehe
<erikk71> plus a few p3 an p4 cpus
<cha0s> eveyrthing just stays in the queue
<HotShowers> it looks like it's working
<losher> erikk71: if all else fails, sell it on ebay & then donate the proceeds...
<syslq78> have fun guys night, omg it's 1:52 in the morning....
<HotShowers> thanks erUSUL!
<erikk71> i have 512mb ddr 3200
<erUSUL> HotShowers: no problem
<erikk71> kbyte ram
<InOx> ??
<erikk71> my machine needs 2700 or 2100
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HotShowers> erUSUL:a ntoher question though, it looks like instead of doing "#mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop0", you can just open it in parted "#parted /dev/loop0" and type print in parted and it works
<HotShowers> do you think it's safe to create the partition/format in parted that way then?
<wfiuewfew> Hi! any ideas what acpi -t measures
<Gobby> How do I change my sub menus under applications? Example, I want to make accessories menu a blueish color, how would one achieve this?
<erUSUL> HotShowers: i do not see the point of making partitions on a image file
<losher> HotShowers: holy moly, it really *does* work with gparted....
<erUSUL> HotShowers: just format it
<natewiebe13> okay.. i have the stranges thing happening.. i just installed jaunty and with the dvd drive empy.. it shows that i have a disk in there labeled "Bluebirds"
<kiwimenace> erikk>whast the sd name for pc100
<HotShowers> ok
<natewiebe13> inside is autorun.inf, bluebirds.exe, drag&burn.exe and s e t u p.exe
<HotShowers> are there any filesystems you know of (besides ext3) that will encrypt it?
<InOx> i need a favor...  i need reinstall my jaunty BUT!!!! now i got some errors of Mount someone know something bout it!
<funkyHat> What's the name of the panel applet that's like the taskbar in UNR?
<funkyHat> The one that displays just icons
<sebsebseb> !details |  InOx
<ubottu> InOx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> HotShowers: for encyption you can use losetup see its man page
<th0r> HotShowers: you might look at truecrypt...it might work
<erUSUL> HotShowers: man losetup
 * erUSUL goes to bed
<Alek_86> How can I fix high CPU usage with ATI FGLRX drivers installed (xorg process is using cpu around 97%)?
<natewiebe13> i think i found it
<natewiebe13> anyone know about a program called bluebirds that is packaged onto the LG dvd burners?
<HotShowers> yeah i spent hours working with truecrypt, but i need to compile the kernel or something for it to mount
<losher> wfiuewfew: I see the man page for acpi is a paragon of uninformation. Someone on #hardware may know (just a thought)...
<^Phantom^> Where can I find an ISO for Dang Small Linux?
<natewiebe13> ^Phantom^: from their site
<^Phantom^> Can I please get a link?
<natewiebe13> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<arand> How much would I regret pulling in the intrepid kernel version in jaunty?
<InOx> I'm unistallin Ubuntu Jaunty, but When i try to reinstall i got someting Errors of Mounting like Mount /dev/loop0 on root something like that
<bruenig> arand: better get all of the headers and modules too
<bruenig> arand: perhaps you would be better off just compiling your own
<Alek_86> How can I fix high CPU usage with ATI FGLRX drivers installed (xorg process is using cpu around 97%)?
<natewiebe13> Alek_86: buy nvidia
<arand> bruenig: hmm, I'm just planning to add the intrepid repos and let the deps do their thing, but there is no major life-threatening dangers involved whas what I wanted to know?
<bruenig> arand: it will most likely fail
<dtownhero> Alek_86, I'm having very high Xorg usage as well using NVIDIA drivers
<natewiebe13> buy new computers
<dtownhero> I asked earlier if anybody else was having the same problem but did not get a response
<dtownhero> natewiebe13, lol, yeah, cause it was working fine a week ago...
<Socah> Alek_86, turn of fglrx
<losher> arand: how could you ever trust such a system. Anything could happen....
<natewiebe13> it has been working fine for me
<arand> bruenig: ah, ok, but will compiling an older kernel for jaunty be more successful..?
<natewiebe13> but i have a quadcore cpu
<Socah> dtownhero, I had similar problems, but they were part-time - it passed
<bruenig> arand: don't compile an older kernel, compile a new one
<Alek_86> Socah, I need it for OpenGL 2.0 support, so I can play Heroes of Newerth
<bruenig> arand: set it up how you need it
<Socah> Alek_86, then try to find older version of fglrx drivers, or newer - maybe this could help
<StrangeCharm> in init.d scripts, what do required-start/stop and should-start stop do? what are their parameters, and what do those parameters do?
<dtownhero> Socah, I'm hoping this will too ;-) it bounces between Xorg and init... with or without compiz on
<grendal_prime> hey...i just bult a web server, I didnt have the network params with i built the thing.(its a vmware machine)  so i specified that i wanted to set up the network later.  Now it seems as though there is no resolve.conf packages installed and i cant get dns working on the machine?
<^Phantom^> Sorry to be so off topic...but...for DSL, do I want the initrd.iso or the syslinux.iso or just dsl-4.4.10.iso ?
<arand> bruenig: thing is all newer versions introduce an error on this specific hardware which I hope to sidestep doing that...
<th0r> StrangeCharm: required is the module(s) required to be loaded before starting or stopping the script.
<barqers> Hi earlier I read up on Mono XSP and realized that it does not support *.asp files. Is there a way to port *.asp files used with windows IIS to linux?
<Pici> !ot | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grendal_prime> The networking is up and funtional, i can ip addresses on the outside...
<th0r> StrangeCharm: modules or services.
<bruenig> arand: how do you know that
<Alek_86> Socah, I have ATI 9600 card, I downgraded Xserver version to Intrepid one, and then installed 9.3 version of fglrx driver (in newer card is not supported)
<grendal_prime> i just cant get dns working..and when i look at the resolve.conf.  well there isnt one.
<progre55> hi people! how to make the backgroud of the menu panel transparent?
<grendal_prime> what packages do i need to install to get that...
<Socah> Alek_86, had you fglrx out of a box?
<Pici> ^Phantom^: #damnsmalllinux
<progre55> like this one http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=74813&file1=74813-1.jpg&file2=74813-2.jpg&file3=74813-3.jpg&name=Overglossed
<Socah> grendal_prime, file name is resolv.conf
<^Phantom^> Thankies #Pici :D
<^Phantom^> Pici*
<Alek_86> Socah, huh? I don't understand...
<arand> bruenig: from reading on bug reports on bugzilla/lp
<dtownhero> Alek_86, fglrx doesn't come with ubuntu anymore
<Socah> Alek_86, when you installed ubuntu, you had already fglrx support? Or you fallowed tutorial or whatever, to enable it
<grendal_prime> ya, its not there.  Ive created it and put the nameserver entries in it..but its still not working
<dtownhero> Alek_86, not even with restricted drivers, unless you're using 8.10
<grendal_prime> well what i meant was that it "was'nt" there untelli created it.
<Socah> dtownhero, so how to get "native" rendering with ati? any way without fglrx?
<Alek_86> Socah, I followed tutorial to install 9.3 driver from ATI site on Jaunty
<dtownhero> Socah, you can use fglrx but you have to install it yourself
<dtownhero> you can't get it with restricted drivers anymore
<dtownhero> frankly the drivers suck >.<
<dtownhero> I'm a lifetime ATI fanboy but I switched to nvidia due to ati's terrible open source driver support
<th0r> StrangeCharm: in ubuntu they still use the sysv links in rcx.d and can control preloading with the numbering, but in suse they no longer use such links and depend on the init script to specify what has to be done first
<Socah> grendal_prime, package dhclient as far as I know
<Socah> grendal_prime, 20 secounds in google, and you will be sure what package you need
<StrangeCharm> so, th0r, in ubuntu, those segments are almost redundant?
<GhostWolf> hi can anyone help me?? i am having problems of loggin into my nix box.. i get to the login screen enter password and when i hit enter the login screen keeps poppin up
<grendal_prime> cool thanks
<grendal_prime> ya ive been digging....werid that doesnt come up
<th0r> StrangeCharm: yes, but when I tried to use a plain old bash script it wouldn't work...kicked it out cause all that header info was missing
<Socah> grendal_prime, I wroted as keywords resolv.conf ubuntu package - it came out on first site
<grendal_prime> ya Socah i did the same thing.  Also there is no dhclient package that i can install.
<HotShowers> anyone know how to stop mirc from telling me people leave the channel
<HotShowers> there's too many messag3es
<Socah> GhostWolf, could you copy your log on ubuntu.paste and then copy link there? Log of xorg.conf and gdm log
<grendal_prime> thats the problem im having
<StrangeCharm> th0r- , so i should leave them in, but not sweat them too much?
<barqers> Uh, everytime I spin my mouse wheel my desktop changes workstations and it's annoying the crap out of me cause I can't scroll through pages. how do i disable this binding in compiz?
<GhostWolf> Socah how can i get my log files if i can't get passed the login screen??
<th0r> StrangeCharm: right...I have one script that someone in suse was nice enough to help me with..wanted to mount a vm share automatically. I can pastebin it if you like
<jrib> barqers: try #compiz-fusion for the specific setting, but you can also use ccsm's search
<jrib> !ccsm | barqers
<ubottu> barqers: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<barqers> jrib: thanks
<bucky> grendal_prime: there is no *resolve.conf*  there is however an /etc/resolv.conf
<grendal_prime> yes bucky and that is where i created mine.
<soreau> barqers: Disable Viewport Switcher in ccsm
<Socah> GhostWolf, terminal is your friend now, when you are at log-in screen type alt+F1 and there will be a terminal. Type your username, password. Then you can access logs, if you got connection to internet, paste it, or copy to exterlan usb drive
<StrangeCharm> th0r-  i have a bunch of reference scripts (an whole /etc/init.d full of them) i'm just writing one for software that i didn't write, so i'm not immediately sure of options, and need to cross-reference the full docs for both things
<grendal_prime> however if the package that reads that conf is not installed its pretty useless wich seems to be the case
<GhostWolf> Socah i'll try i have to leave in a few mins
<grendal_prime> sorry guys im more familiar with the straight up debian distro.  Ive never seen it happen that the packages required for doing dns not get installed.
<bucky> grendal_prime: do you have dhcp3-client installed?
<soreau> jrib: The factoids could be updated now as the channel has changed name to #compiz
<progre55> hi people! how to make the backgroud of the menu panel transparent?
<progre55> like this one http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=74813&file1=74813-1.jpg&file2=74813-2.jpg&file3=74813-3.jpg&name=Overglossed
<Socah> GhostWolf, also
<GhostWolf> Socah when i hit alt+f1 nothing happens at the login screen
<soreau> jrib: Of course, #compiz-fusion points to #compiz so.. yea
<Socah> GhostWolf, you can use livecd
<barqers> soreau: Thank you
<Socah> GhostWolf, alt+ctrl+f1, my bad
<GhostWolf> Socah ok
<soreau> barqers: You're welcome ;)
<grendal_prime> im a little confused as to which and where these packages may be..because (and this does not seem plausable) they do not appear to be on the install iso i have.ummm dhcp?  i didnt install it because there is no dhcp server on this network.
<jrib> !ccsm =~ s/compiz-fusion/compiz/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> soreau: thanks
<giiker> hi everyone, Installed Ubuntu 9.04 to run SSHD, now Iḿ trying to add my public RSA key to thUbuntu remote box, but I cant because the .ssh folder
<soreau> jrib: neat ;)
<grendal_prime> but yes the client is installed
<Socah> grendal_prime, I'm searching, but as far as you don't got this file, and it still works... there is nothing to worry about :)
<bucky> grendal_prime: in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf uncomment and add you nameserver ip after prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;   just like debian
<giiker> belongs to root, I know I can cahnge it with chown, but I was wondering
<GhostWolf> ok im there Socah how do i access the logs??
<CyberCen> kevor,
<bucky> grendal_prime: then dhclient etho
<giiker> if I should create another user and transfer my key to there
<wolfric> quick question... i have an old version of ubuntu live cd... doing a quick fsck on a hard drive and it just prings "fsck 1.40  wip 14-nov-2006) i'm trying sudo fsck sda2
<grendal_prime> Socah: it doesnt work though
<jrib> giiker: um, why does the .ssh folder belong to root?
<Socah> GhostWolf, type "sudo nano /var/log/xorg.conf"
<GhostWolf> ok Socah
<giiker> jrib: I dont know
<Socah> GhostGum, type Xorg.conf, big letter
<jrib> giiker: are permissions on everything else ok?
<Socah> damn
<Socah> not .conf
<soreau> Socah: That will bring up a blank file.. either you meant /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/log/Xorg.0.log perhaps?
<Socah> yes it is
<Socah> I'm bit tired today
<GhostWolf> lol
<spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219411/ can you check it for me ?
<GhostWolf> so i typed it wrong?? lol
<giiker> jrib: Yes, I already logged in with my password, now I want to use RSAAuthentication, but Iḿ just afraid of messing up the .ssh owner
<GhostWolf> cause it did come up with something but don't see it lol
<jrib> giiker: .ssh should belong to the user, you should chown it back
<Socah> GhostWolf, exit nano with ctrl+x, and type path to file, that soreau gave
<Kurisuchan> hello there people and aliens, could someone be so kind as to point me in the direction of a good usenet program?
<Socah> spikemcc, check for what?
<GhostWolf> um ok
 * usser its sad that usenet is dead
<fccf> spikemcc: line 33 I am seeing an extra zero in that line... could be a problem
<giiker> jrib: Now that I remember I was playing with NX, maybe I did change something, Iĺl check my history. be back in 2...
<wolfric> Can anyone help? i have an old version of ubuntu live cd... doing a quick fsck on a hard drive and it just prings "fsck 1.40  wip 14-nov-2006) i'm trying sudo fsck sda2. did sudo fdisk =l to check the drive letters and its the right one. Can also access it from "my computer"
<GhostWolf> Socah gotta reboot will retry in a sec
<Socah> GhostWolf, do you have a livecd?
<Socah> GhostWolf, it will be much easier for you
<fccf> wolfric: uh sudo fsck /dev/sda2 ???
<GhostWolf> yea Socah but if its gonna take long time cause i gotta go in like 10 mins
<Kurisuchan> maybe I'm trying to find a program for the wrong thing, isn't usenet the same as discussion groups?  like google groups
<Socah> GhostWolf, I think we can't do it so fast
<wolfric> fccf: the super block could not be read or does not sescribe a correct ext2 etc...
<Socah> GhostWolf, you need to gain access to logs, give us a copy and then we can think what's wrong
<wolfric> sorry i'm not really that much in tune with linux
<GhostWolf> ok Socah
<fccf> wolfric: the line you put in was .. sudo fsck sda2 ... or /dev/sda2???
<wolfric> i put  /dev/sda2
<^menace^> anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7622909#post7622909
<GhostWolf> ok Socah got the livecd of my os i have in
<fccf> wolfric: please be spacific in channel ...  I look for errors before I give actual help
<th0r> wolfric: what is the file type of the drive? ext3? ext4?
<wolfric> fccf: i just gave you the error... i wrote it out
<spikemcc> menace your xorg.conf is the problem
<wolfric> fccf: i wrote what you told me to write instead and i produced the error it gave
<spikemcc> but I cannot help you more than that sorry
<spikemcc> mostly xorg and graphic driver bug
<^menace^> what direction do i head in?
<barqers> why everytime i scroll it seems like i'm constantly pressing control because webpages get smaller and bigger
<^menace^> thanks anywy spike
<progre55> hi all, I have an emerald theme.. how to install it? I have emerald-theme-manager, too
<fccf> ^menace^: can you get to a terminal by doing CTRL+ALT+F1
<moymoy> wolfric: make sure the version of fsck you're using supports the actual filesystem used on your harddrive, otherwise if you specify a wrong filesystem, your harddrive will be screwed
<moymoy> wolfric: what filesystem is on your harddrive?
<giiker> wolfric: I see you already watched Outlander! jeje
<^menace^> fccf, i dunno, ill dtry in a minute,, have to reboot, im in linux now, live cd wont work with my wireless modem so im in windows
<wolfric> moymoy:ntfs
<wolfric> giiker: outlander? o.O
<ctmjr> progre55, open emarld theme manager then import then find the theme you downloaded  make sure you untared it if it came as a tar file
<^menace^> did you mean while it has a black screen?
<ctmjr> *emerald
<fccf> ^menace^: yep
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: im going for it
<moymoy> wolfric: try this `fsck -t ntfs /dev/sda2` .. and if NTFS isn't supported, it'll tell you
<giiker> wolfric: thereś a character in that movie, I just thought, cause I just watched it...
<progre55> ctmjr, and then how to apply the imported theme?
<wolfric> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<^menace^> fccf: ill, tr ill be back
<grendal_prime> ill just recreate the box...thats easyer than this bs
<ctmjr> progre55, click it then wait will take a minute to install
<moymoy> wolfric: so fsck doesn't support ntfs.. if you had gone and done a fsck reguardless, you would've screwed up your harddrive
<xorphenochx> need some help, compiling a new kernel to get xen working but no initrd file is being created and i cant find mkinitrd anywhere
<progre55> ctmjr, but nothing is happening.. I still have the old theme installed through system> preferences> appearance
<wolfric> moymoy: do older versions support it?
<fccf> wolfric: use the live disk and make sure ntfs-3g is installed
<trohs> Doubt: Why Firefox is not auto-updating to 3.5?
<wolfric> fccf: i'm using the live cd atm. How do i check that?
<wolfric> just an old one
<ctmjr> progre55, then you need to choose emerald as your theme manager
<mb_again_> man initrd on mine gives the creation steps ...
<Pici> !ff35 | trohs
<ubottu> trohs: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<fccf> wolfric: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<progre55> ctmjr, where do I choose it?
<xorphenochx> mkinitrd is not available on jaunty....
<trohs> Thanks
<wolfric> fccf: E: invalid operational install
<ctmjr> progre55, emerald --replace &    in terminal   do you have compiz installed also?
<progre55> ctmjr, yep
<wolfric> fccf nvm typo my bad
<tst_> hey
<fccf> wolfric: thought so
<tst_> trying to create a raid using hardware in ubnut server can i get some help
<wahnfrieden_> if any kind of menu is open, I can't alt-tab until I close the menu (like the autocomplete dropdown in firefox's search field, or a right click menu) - is there a way to change this behavior?
<wolfric> couldn't find package ntfs-3g =(
<ctmjr> progre55, download this and you can change it via gui sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<wahnfrieden_> it's so annoying to have to hit escape before i can alt tab when im typing a search and need to see something in another window
<mb_again_> tst_ : have you confirmed the hardware is fully supported?
<Socah> One question about firefox. Is sun-java6-bin got firefox 3.0 as dependency only in ubuntu amd64?
<wolfric> fccf: ntfs-3g exact spelling..
<giiker> wolfric: can you download an ISO fron the last versions?
<fccf> wolfric: yes... what version of ubuntu is your live disk
<fccf> ?
<tst_> yes asus board, it is supported it it , recongines the raid but doesnt show any partitions or mount points
<wolfric> i probably could but i've hardly ever used linux i'd be afraid that it'd throw me into even more problems just trying to use it. I'm on a live cd as well so anything i download has to be stored in the ram
<^Phantom^> Can I create an .img copy of the liveCD?
<wolfric> 7.04
<progre55> ctmjr, cool, thanks man, appreciate! )
<fccf> wolfric: that version is beyond support, so that makes things complicated
<^Phantom^> >_<
<giiker> wolfric: 9.04
<ctmjr> progre55, no problem enjoy
<^Phantom^> I just spent an hour downloading the .iso for 8.04 LTS
<mb_again_> tst: two things, does asus provide some config software, and two are the chips really asus or are they 3ware or something else packaged by asus
<wolfric> hold on let me see if i can grab a torrent of the latest version
<^Phantom^> But the device I'm intending to boot this on requires an .img file to boot...
<giiker> wolfric: what exactly are you trying to acomplish,just check you HD,bad blocks?
 * ^Phantom^ screams
<wolfric> basicly yes
<monkey2> my kernel version is 2.6.21 but I am not able to get the sources for this version, how else can I obtain the source, apt-get source linux-source-2.6.21 does not exist. Thanks.
<wolfric> i did a bad shutdown and have a blue screen on my hdd
<tst_> asus server board, so not sure aobut chipsets..howevever im tihnking i might be missing a step or two is there any documentations on setting up hardware raid in ubuntu
<hvgotcodes> if i use a patched xserver from a ppa (to solve some ati fglrx driver issues in jaunty) what are the implicated as newer versions of the xserver are released, and when KK comes out?
<giiker> ohh ok! you might wanna use gparted then, that thing is better but you have to be careful not to destroy your partitions or anything else
<darkhamm> hey people, i installed kde from the ppa with synaptic. if now i want PROPERLY remove it with apt-get/synaptic, how can i do?
<ZivBk1> I am struggling with display configuration.  Is there a current guide online on how to set the screen size, refresh rate, etc.?
<moymoy> wolfric: i don't think older versions support it .. actually my fsck ver 1.41.4 doesn't support it
<mb_again_> tst: could be. but usually if it'shardware raid, you are depending on the manufacturer to provide tools. sometimes it is a boot menu activated by a hot key before the os starts. then linux just sees a new drive and says oh goody a new drive. somtimes you need to download and create a boot disk and config the raid off that
<jrib> hvgotcodes: depends really... It's customary to version packages in ppa's so that when a new version of the package hits the repositories, that one takes precedence
<giiker> wolfric: check here : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<fccf> wolfrc: you will need to change every line in /etc/apt/sources.list to this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<moymoy> wolfric: gotta go .. dinner; Good luck!
<giiker> wolfric: whatÅ is the manufacturer of you HDD?
<hvgotcodes> jrib, so it is up to the ppa maintainer to provide updated packages?
<giiker> ok
<ZivBk1> What is the difference between the settings configured through 'System > 'Preferences' > 'Display' and the xorg config file?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: yes
<fccf> wolfric: then you will be able to install ntfs-3g
<hvgotcodes> jrib, hmm ok
<jrib> hvgotcodes: ideally the patches would get integrated into the repositories
<wolfric> gparted doesn't run checks does it though?
<dsdeiz> sudo apt-get reinstall <package> - that's how to reinstall a package right? :D
<wolfric> giiker: no idea
<hvgotcodes> i wonder if it is safe to upgrade....are you familiar with the issues some ati users are having?
<fccf> wolfric: gparted does check disks ... but you need ntfs-3g first
<wolfric> ok hold on let me try follow those instructions above
<sin> Hey. Not really an Ubuntu-question, but I'll still try asking here. My laptop wont start. Three lights are on for a couple of seconds, and the harddrive starts spinning and then everything dies.
<tst_> hmm true
<tst_> tying that real quick post
<hvgotcodes> sin, ask in hardware
<giiker> fccf: actually he only needs to burn the iso and run it, gparted will check his HDD for anything bad: here:http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<wolfric> fccf: i'm not sure i understand the "change ever line to this" what am i supposed to be changing it to in that directory?
<Baba_B00ie> will gnome only align icons to the left or can it be set to align to the right?
<mb_again_> sin: sounds like the battery is toast. to make it a linux issue, download a bootable cd on another system and try booting off that, you can then see if your hardware is ok
<hvgotcodes> jrib, what about when the xserver issue is resolved and i want to go back to the official package?  is it as simple as removing the repo, refreshing, and removing orphaned packages?
<giiker> sinus_: it might be a fan, fried motherboard, fried cpu
<giiker> any noises you hear?
<fccf> wolfric: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> hvgotcodes: no, the version in the repositories has to be greater than your current version
<jrib> hvgotcodes: doing what you said will eventually work
<wolfric> yes but what do i put in there... that link gives me dists/indicies/ls-lr.gz/pool/project
<hvgotcodes> jrib, i think the ppa version is older version than the official package
<jrib> hvgotcodes: then apt should prefer the official package automatically
<hvgotcodes> ooooooo
<hvgotcodes> i see
<hvgotcodes> so i will have to restrain myself to avoid getting the new version
<fccf> wolfric: if you type my last command ... this will open an editor with the sources.list file ... which you can change to the oldreleases server so you can then access updates
<wolfric> oh sorry i thought you ment i was to add the contents of that address in
<wolfric> rather then the address itself
<^menace^> anybody elase?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7622909#post7622909
<fccf> wolfric: does that explain itself?
<_Apple_> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my volume special keys any more and ideas?
<jduser> ^menace^: did u try with wesa in xorg.conf as a starting point of ur investigation?
<wolfric> now i get (with sudo gedit) warning **: hit unhandled case 1: (file not found) in gedit unrecoverable saving error message area new.
<jduser> vesa
<wolfric> bah hold on let me check for typo 2 secs
<fccf> wolfric: gksudo not sudo
<wolfric> wasn't too sure what to change so i changed the first to "deb address" and deb-src "address" to that address you gave me. there were 2 more underneath the comments section with security in them
<woakus> I am new to Ubuntu. I have a problem with a Dell Inspiron 15n the wireless card list the wifi name but will not connect to the wireless network. The security key is installed. I have 9.04 installed . The wireless is working on the windows decktop. Any Ideas how to get tge wireless to work?
<wolfric> fccf: the first 2 had feisty main restricted after em
<hvgotcodes> woakus, i would guess you are entering invalid credentials
<fccf> wolfric: thats fine ... Just change the url of the server and leave the rest
<wolfric> ok i changed the first 2 with the deb and deb-scr... tried apt-get but still package not found
<tst_> hmm it recognizes and can do raid 0, and raid 1 however no raid 5, what could be the error
<woakus> invalid credenrials?
<wolfric> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<fccf> wolfric: save it ... then. ... sudo apt-get update
<wolfric> yes i dod
<gartral> woakus: what kind of security is on the network?
<wolfric> ok did the update part
<fccf> wolfric: now try install
<wolfric> nope
<wolfric> still same package not found
<popkorn> hello all
<queso> I have a network printer attached to my computer.  How can I detect what IP address has been assigned to it?
<fccf> wolfric: I have to go right now ... if you can wait i'll be back in 45 min ... or perhaps someone else will help
<wolfric> cheers
<wolfric> appriciate the help so far
<watson516> Does anybody know of a good piece of software that will capture a video of the Ubuntu desktop?
<SeaPhor> wolfric, what are you trying to do?
<fccf> wolfric: np, bbl
<ctmjr> watson516, try record my desktop
<danilo> hola
<watson516> ctmjr: Cool, thanks
<gartral> woakus: what kind of security is on the network?
<jduser> and woakus: "The security key is installed." -  what did u mean with that?
<SeaPhor> wolfric, i'll try to pick up where he left off but what are you trying to do?
<danilo> tengo problemas con la conexion a internet se pasa desconectando
<^menace^> jduser, do you mena vesa?
<gartral> !spanish | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jduser> ^menace^: yes (was a typo)
<CyberAspie> !ubuntu-es > danilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<CyberAspie> hmm
<ctmjr> watson516, your welcome i believe you can install it via apt
<danilo> como lo hago?
<FireVai> hi everyone.... i'm having a sound issue... i have onboard surround sound... but the mic jack is fried.. i installed a pci snd card, but its only like 2 channel.. no sub plugin.. i just want to use the mic input from the pci, and use the rest off the onboard.. can someone help with this please?
<giiker> queso: network printer, then your box might be giving ips, does the printer have any console or web itnerface?
<woakus> The file ntfs-39 new versiopn is already installed
<giiker> damilo que necsitas?
<queso> giiker, I'm pretty sure it has a web interface, I just don't know it's ip
<mazda01> what i the dd command for ripping music from an audio cd to a folder?
<danilo> hola tengo problemas con la conexion a internet
<CyberAspie> !spanish > danilo
<ubottu> danilo, please see my private message
<giiker> que tipo de conexion?
<kungfumastah> hello!  can anyone help me?  an update that was pushed out today nuked my 9.04 install.
<danilo> es de adsl directo del pc  al moden
<thomson> does anyone else get a quick flash of a screen full of input/output errors when the ubuntu 9.04 installation comes to an end, right after hitting enter when it tells you to remove your dvd
<giiker> queso: have you ever used nmap?
<kungfumastah> since the update, whenever i reboot it says my system fails a fsck check
<giiker> danilo: cual es el error?
<kungfumastah> and once i get into gui it says my /home is gone
<Ratapoil> does anyone know linuxmint? is it worth a try?
<gartral> queso: /last dd
<gartral> oops
<gartral> \
<danilo> no i havnt
<gartral> mazda01: why not use sox?
<bobo> ratapoil: its really just ubuntu with a slightly more user friendly interface, good for beginnners i guess
<danilo> el error es que se desconecta continuamente
<watson516> ctmjr: Works like a charm, thanks
<tst_> raid 10 works but shows up as 2 partitions
<gartral> !english | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<queso> giiker, I've never used nmap
<queso> gartral, \last dd   ?
<FireVai> i'm having a sound issue... i have onboard surround sound... but the mic jack is fried.. i installed a pci snd card, but its only like 2 channel.. no sub plugin.. i just want to use the mic input from the pci, and use the rest off the onboard.. can someone help with this please?
<giiker> danilo itś saying that he is having a problem with his ADSL modem, it disconnects
<gartral> queso: I was trying too find mazda01'S POST, AND SOMEHOW MY FINGERS HAD STARTED TO GO ABOUT TYPING A MESSAGE TOO YOU... SORRY
<thomson> does anyone else get a quick flash of a screen full of input/output errors when the ubuntu 9.04 installation comes to an end, right after hitting enter when it tells you to remove your dvd?
<queso> gartral, no prob
<gartral> stupid caps lock >.<
<giiker> hay Danilo why don u write in english?
<kungfumastah> does anyone know where i can find the most recent updates pushed out by ubuntu?  i need to know what they are so i can research my problem
<Ratapoil> bobo: has it a more limited software selection to choose from?
<danilo> prefiero escribir  en español
<mohammed510> How can I recover a prtition which is no unlocated space ??
<ctmjr> !es | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gartral> danilo: you should go to #ubuntu-es..
<mohammed510> How can I recover a prtition which is no unlocated space ??
<bobo> Ratapoil: im no expert, but i tried it and i think it uses the same repos as ubuntu
<ZivBk1> queso, does the printer have an interface where you can have it print its configuration settings?
<giiker> danilo: better type in english cause this ops might get  funny on you
<danilo> gracias por la ayuda voy a tratar de pasasrme a un canal en español
<giiker> queso do an namp scan and youl find you printer's IP
<pluxii> Good evening!  Could anyone point me to the plug-in that I need in order to play DVD's with the provided movie player?  When I try it says that I do not have the plug-in to do so.
<queso> ZivBk1, you mean physically on the printer?
<giiker> no hay problema!
<mazda01> gartral, what is sox?
<ctmjr> !dvd | pluxii
<ubottu> pluxii: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gartral> !info sox | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.2.0-1 (jaunty), package size 76 kB, installed size 200 kB
<queso> giiker, could you send me in the right direction about doing a nmap scan?
<giiker> pluxii: check this out, it helped me a lot! now I can play anything
<mazda01> gartral, i can't seem to get any program to read the disc. I have tried rhythmbox, sound juicer, and k3b
<ZivBk1> queso, yes on the printer.  I have a network printer and there is a way to make it print out its own configuration.
<gartral> mazda01: Sound eXchange... its an extreamly powerful tool
<ZivBk1> queso, what make/model is the printer?
<gartral> mazda01: what is the disk your trying to read?
<pluxii> ubottu: thanks much | giiker: check what out?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks much
<giiker> queso: might want to try what ZivBk1 is saying, since itś much easier
<queso> ZivBk1, the printer only has one button, I will hold it down to see if it prints a test page with configuration.  It's a Brother HL-2070N
<bobo> !loving you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loving you
<thomson> does anyone else get a quick flash of a screen full of input/output errors when the ubuntu 9.04 installation comes to an end, right after hitting enter when it tells you to remove your dvd?
<bobo> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<giiker> pluxii: sorry forgot to paste it:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=Direct+Rendering
<mazda01> gartral, it's a very old scratched audio cd, a previously burnt disc not a commercially bought one.
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bobo> sry
<danilo> hola alguien que hable español
<sebsebseb> !es |  danilo
<ubottu> danilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danilo> tengo problemas con mi conexion
<gartral> mazda01: sudo aptitude install sox will put sox on your system, and then you can use sox with the --parinioa flag too read the cd... as long as there are some fragments readable, you should get output
<pluxii> giiker: thanks again
<giiker> danilo again?!
<giiker> pluxii: NP
<pluxii> one other question I just thought of, is it a big ordeal to get xvid support?
<mazda01> gartral, i did sudo aptitude install sox and it didn't find anything? I have all repo's enabled in jaunty? would you have a command to run for using sox because I am not sure how to configure sound juicer or anything else on how to use it with sox.
<thomson> i guess no one else gets a quick flash of a screen full of input/out errors right when their ubuntu 9.04 installtion comes to an end and they hit enter to reboot
<Ratapoil> is there an Ubuntu DVD we can install from?
<gartral> mazda01: you dont use a GUI with sox, its purely used through CLI
<giiker> pluxii: nop
<pluxii> Ratapoil: you can dl the livecd from the ubuntu website
<ZivBk1> queso, Here is how to print the settings page...
<thomson> ok, i'll ask another question then. what bootloader does ubuntu 9.04 install by default?
<gartral> mazda01: oops, sox is installed by default... open a terminal and type man sox
<giiker> thomson: can you paste in the pastebin your errors
<mazda01> gartral, ok
<gartral> !grub | thomson
<ubottu> thomson: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<queso> ZivBk1, I figured it out, I just tapped the button a few times and it popped out, lol
<ZivBk1> queso, Turn the printer on and wait for the green ready light.
<ZivBk1> Press the Go button three times within 2 seconds. The printer will print the current printer settings page.
<giiker> thomson: GRUB
<thomson> gartral: how come it doesn't have grub written anywhere on the screen when the bootloader loads?
<queso> ZivBk1, but now I have a new problem, the IP address that is assigned to it is unreachable.  It's not 127.0.0.x
<ZivBk1> queso, yes that should do it...
<giiker> good job queso
<ZivBk1> Here is the link to the manual for that printer... http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/us/us/en/doc/manual_index.html?reg=us&c=us&lang=en&prod=hl2070n_all&type2=5&flang=English&dlid=
<monkey2> any documentation available for installing lustre on ubuntu jaunty?
<queso> giiker, thx :) lol
<giiker> queso: what is the address?
<thomson> gartral: it just gives me a choice of the OS, doesn't show any grub logo
<queso> giiker, 169.254.206.246
<mazda01> gartral, WOW. that's the biggest man page I have ever opened. also, there are no examples. i think I am just going to use dd and then use a nautilus script to convert the music to mp3 and fill out the tags using amarok tag guesser.
<giiker> queso: it might have that adress because you dont have DHCP on your PC, did you tried connecting it to a switch?
<thomson> gartral: so what bootloader would that be?
<queso> ZivBk1, thx
<queso> giiker, the printer is connected physically to my box via ethernet.  I guess I don't have DHCP (I'm wading in deep waters here, lol, b/c I don't exactly know how all this works)
<mazda01> queso, you get addresses that start with 169 when you don't connect to the internet properly and there is no dhcp server serving you an ip address
<queso> mazda01, oooh, okay, that explains the address then
<ZivBk1> queso, the user manual covers this area.  Take a look at it and it should help get you sorted.
<thomson> gartral: mine looks like this http://tugulab.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/grub_prima.png but without grub written at the top
<mazda01> queso, what is the ip of you actual computer? can't you hook up the printer via usb or parrellel>
<thomson> gartral: so how do i know it's grub?
<queso> ZivBk1, I will do that, thank you
<thomson> well i've been talking to myself because he's gone
<thomson> lol
<queso> mazda01, the ip of my computer is 75.57.xxx.xx
<giiker> queso: ah? rally you mean?n no router?
<giiker> really?
<queso> mazda01, additionally, it's an old printer that has been connected to my OS X laptop, I just built a linux machine and now I'm trying to get it to work on here.  Unfortunately, I don't remember if it came with a USB cable or not
<ZivBk1> queso, no problem.
<queso> giiker, I'm on the internet via wireless router in the other room.  The printer and computer are in the same room and physically wired together
<thomson> giiker: how do i get those errors so i can paste them, does it log them somewhere?
<ZivBk1> What is the difference between the settings configured through 'System > 'Preferences' > 'Display' and the xorg config file?
<giiker> queso: oh ok
<giiker> you might try installing DHCP, but you will have to configure it
<giiker> queso: dhcpd
<queso> giiker, originally (like 3-4 years ago) I thought I'd be able to print wirelessly to the printer
<Wrin> I have a small problem with a specific wine application.  Anyone know where I would go for that?
<bruenig> #winehq
<Pici> Wrin: #winehq
<Wrin> Thanks
<bruenig> they will yell at you, it will be funny
<queso> giiker, how hard is it to configure dhcpd?  is it necessary to get the printer to work?
<mohammed510> How can I recover a prtition which is now unallocated space and it wasn't formatted or used ??
<thomson> giiker: the errors during install flashed on the screen too fast, so is there a log somewhere?
<giiker> you actually can, you share your printer first (it were connected through a USB or anything else) and  you would see the printer in the lan or a a resourced from the connected box
<rudi_> sprinkle it with fairy dust
<giiker> thomson: can you boot with a live cd?
<mazda01> queso, you'll need to setup a dhcp server on your linux computer if you want to be able to print over an ethernet wire to your printer. At least I am pretty sure you will.
<cor> mohammed510, being lazy, I'd use a boot CD (hirens, or UBCD or something)
<dunks> why would you need dhcpd?
<cor> can't the printer have a static IP?
<thomson> giiker: i can boot into the install of ubuntu fine, but i just wanted to know what the errors during install were
<_Apple_> any one available to take a look at my xorg and help me figure out what's wrong?
<Bogus8> anyone want to help a brotha out setting up a mail server?  I can't telnet into port 25 (no firewall or connection issues... and it's local)
<cor> or just be shared via a real host, lpr or something
<giiker> he can access, somehow, the web interface on the printer, or you already can chees?
<mohammed510> cor : This partition had important data which I want to recover it
<cor> Bogus8 is the service enabled?
<mohammed510> cor : How can I recover the partition with the important data in it ??
<queso> giiker, I can't already access it for some reason with the IP the settings sheet gave me
<Bogus8> cor: I've restarted so many services related to it all it HAS to be... or so I would think
<Hoss> if I want Firefox 3.5, will I have to download it from the web site?
<giiker> thomson, get a camera and take a pic, maybe you are just saying normal mesgs, not errors
<cor> mohammed see my earlier response. in truth, I've never had to do it purely in Linux, so I'd plump for an easy GUI tool from one of the abovementioned boot CDs
<thomson> giiker: it was a quick flash of input/output error
<thomson> giiker: couldn't see the whole message, went too fast
<fccf> _Apple_: on a macbook?
<Pici> !ff35 | Hoss
<ubottu> Hoss: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<thomson> giiker: i can't generate this again, only happened at the end of installing ubuntu
<lowlycoder> how do I play dvds under mplayer or vlc?
<_Apple_> fccf, it's a Desktop
<giiker> queso: google ethernet printer adapters, and see what you come up with
<fccf> !codecs | lowllycoder
<ubottu> lowllycoder: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<queso> giiker, mazda01: okay, thanks, I'll see about setting up dhcpd and reading through the Brother manuals
<_Apple_> custom job
<sebsebseb> lowlycoder: libdvdcss2 for encrypted dvd's
<Bogus8> cor: amavis, courier-imap...pop+ssl, postfix, saslauthd... all of these have been restarted many times and appear to be working
<giiker> thomson: have you checked the logs?
<Bogus8> cor: netstat shows that it is listening on port "SMTP"
<thomson> giiker: where would they be located?
<lowlycoder> sebsebseb: I don't see a libdvdcss package, do I have to eanble some other repors?
<fccf> _Apple_: what video card?
<dassouki> i was wodering if anyone can help me with my cam issue .. it's a built in camera... syntekx driver. i used a method that worked on ubuntu forums ... i updated my computer a week or so ago, and then the camera stopped working :( it doesn't even exist in my system anymor
<giiker> queso: good luck
<cor> Bogus8, and when you login, what happens?
<sebsebseb> lowlycoder: yep  medibuntu or however it's spelt
<_Apple_> fccf, Nvidia 8300GT
<queso> dunks, cor: would a static IP be set up via usb or something?
<_Apple_> **7300GT
<Hoss> Pici:  I downloaded the tar ball for 3.5, where would I install it?
<queso> giiker, thanks for your help! :D
<cor> queso, how is the printer attached to the network?
<Bogus8> cor: seems to stall out... doesn't respond (give me 220 msg's or anything)... then I break it and quit
<fccf> _Apple_: that one should run out of the box with the 'new' driver
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  lowlycoder
<ubottu> lowlycoder: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<queso> cor: it is physically attached to my linux box via ethernet cable
<giiker> thomson: system log viewer
<Bogus8> cor: I was able to telnet into pop3 (I'm following this guide) http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.04-p4
<giiker> queso: NP
<_Apple_> I"m trying to set up Separate X Screens though fccf
<fccf> _Apple_ Have you installed nvidia-settings?
<cor> queso, can you print to the printer from the local machine?
<_Apple_> yes but they don't seem to want to apply when I make changes, fccf
<gbear14275> how do I reset xserver
<queso> cor, no, that is what I'm trying to set up
<thomson> giiker: so errors upon installing ubuntu would be logged in the system log viewer?
<fccf> _Apple_: run that with gksudo and you will be all set
<Pici> Hoss: Why not use the package in the repos?
<cor> ahh right
<Hoss> Pici: isnt it only availible for Jaunty in the repos?
 * cor just finished setting up a Lexmark z605 to print over the LAN (it's attached to an XP box). Unbelievably, it works!
<gbear14275> its something + backspace
<sebsebseb> cor: cool :)
<ghuru> hello all!
<giiker> thomson: I thought You had just installed it
<_Apple_> fccf, I should run the nvidia-settings with gksudo correct?
<Pici> Hoss: Yes, but you never stated your release name
<cor> yeah, pretty amazing
<fccf> _Apple_: yes
<ghuru> i just wanted to know if anyone has an Aspire one with the factory SSD?
<Bogus8> cor any ideas on what I can do to trouble shoot... this is my first attempt at a mail box
<cor> I take it you have added the printer inside CUPS config?
<sebsebseb> cor: indeed considering what Lexmark are like when it comes to Linux
<Hoss> Pici: 8.04
<Pici> Hoss: Install it wherever you want. /opt is usually a good place though
<dassouki> ... anyone to help diagnose a problem with a cam on jaunty
<Hoss> Pici: is that where the package manager puts older versions?
<fccf> dassouki: asking for the channel's sake ... what camera?
<cor> multi-page output isn't perfect, but straight printing is fine. good enough for me.
<cor> Bogus8, Sendmail is a pig.
<thomson> giiker: yep, it's installed, but i was wondering if errors that occur during install can be found in the system log viewer?
<Pici> Hoss: No, thats where user installed programs can go
<giiker> nop
<cor> Bogus8, check sendmail logs
<cor> Bogus8, keep them in your text editor, in fact , on auto-reload!
<Bogus8> cor: not using sendmail that I know of
<_Apple_> fccf, no luck
<cor> I must have assumed that. my apologies.
<fccf> _Apple_: no luck bringing up the second screen... or no luck getting gksudo to work?
<bobo> hey guys, im trying to install xp for gaming and when i try to install after it loads hardware and stuff it comes up with a blue screen that says my hard drive is screwed up, and its not i can assure you
 * cor needs some drugs
<woakus> exit
<cor> bobo wrong channel, right?
<Hoss> Pici:  So, if I installed the new one in /opt would there be a problem with 3.0.1 being on the computer somewhere?
<Omarman> Question: Can KMS be activated on jaunty if I have an nVidia Board? This wiki says I need Intel drivers.... is KMS only available for Intel boards?
<mneptok> bobo: boot to a Windows recovery console and run chkdsk
<Bogus8> cor: no sweat... I stated it earlier but you were helping out with a printer issue... I'm following this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.04-p4
<Bogus8> well, that's the page I'm stuck on at lest
<bobo> okey day
<Bogus8> atleast*
<FloodBot3> Bogus8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cor> heh
<_Apple_> getting the second screen to pull up, fccf, when I completely restart my computer I get all the start up screens, on display 2 until the Nvidia screen
<bobo> mneptok: thanks
<Pici> Hoss: Nope, no problem.
<Bogus8> floodbot is a tad bit sensatie no?
<dassouki> fccf: it' an attached syntek on an asus f9s
<cor> I haven't setup a mail server from scratch for ages. these days it's all packages. love it!
<Hoss> Pici:  Would it call the new version from the Launcher?
<mneptok> dassouki: boot to the earlier kernel. i bet you compiled a driver against it.
<giiker> too sentsitive floodbot
<rudi_> he had a rough childhood
<bruenig> !enter | Bogus8
<ubottu> Bogus8: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bogus8> cor: what would you recommend for a mail server... something that will eventually be multiple domains and on a linode server
<dassouki> mneptok: any other alternatives
<Bogus8> bruenig: I can read, thanks.
<bruenig> !ohmy | Bogus8
<ubottu> Bogus8: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<fccf> dassouki: google is your friend ... uh ... someone has probably already done this on that laptop ... ubuntuforums.org
<Bogus8> bruenig: right... and so when I suggest that the bot might be a little too sensative it warrants repeating to me what the bot already said?!
<cor> Bogus8, I've used Sendmail for years, but in reality, if I had to set it up from scratch, I'd probably be lost. Just grab a postfix or sendmail package
<dassouki> fccf: i followed the ubuntuforums tut .. the only one available was in french. it worked for a few weeks and then .. boom not anymore
<Bogus8> bruenig: how is that not the same attitude thing?
<mneptok> bruenig Bogus8: let it go
<Bogus8> cor: I am installing it from the repos, is that not what you mean?
 * bruenig giggles
<cor> most packages work out of the box. your logs must have a clue
<mneptok> bruenig: are you quoting channel policy to be deliberately annoying?
<bruenig> nah
<fccf> dassouki: see if the french (google translate is your friend) has any updates to that ... and perhaps post there to see if any have had similar issues
<mneptok> bruenig: then why giggle?
<jumbers> so i herd u leik mudkipz?
<Bogus8> cor: I'll dig around and look... thanks
<bruenig> !ot | jumbers
<ubottu> jumbers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Andorin> My laptop won't connect to my mother's wireless. It hangs on "Obtaining IP address." Help?
<dassouki> fccf: i speek french so it wasn't a problem
<mneptok> bruenig: what, exactly, is the source of your amusement?
<bruenig> mneptok: wrong channel
<Asday> So, I just found "sleep 21600 && cat /kernel > /dev/audio" on bash, and understandably don't want to run it to see what it does, but would like to know.  What would I google?
<mneptok> bruenig: what channel was that meant for?
<giiker> any reason why my sshd won't let me use RSAauthentication?
<StrangeCharm> giiker define 'won't let' what's complaining?
<Bogus8> bruenig: apparently I was wrong... the floodbot isn't sensative enough... it hasn't kicked you out yet.
<bruenig> Asday: pauses for 21600 seconds, then redirects the content of the file /kernel into the device file /dev/audio. Although, I am pretty sure no such file as /kernel exists
<mneptok> Bogus8: was something about "let it go" unclear?
<gartral> Asday: it would wait a very long time and then break audio\
<Asday> Thanks Bruenig and Gartral.
<adante> anybody here use btrfs?
<adante> trying to figure out how to snapshot
<Bogus8> mneptok: apparently to him it was... I said not another word all this time all the while he just kept on spouting off at the mouth
<Bogus8> to everyone
<jumbers> Hey guys, arguing in this channel is pretty cool
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I edited my sssh_config file to uncoment RSAAuthentication, but the only way to login is by using my password, I have my keys setup and in the correct files too
<fccf> _Apple_: when you load you will not have both screens running exactly the way you'd expect ... it is not until X loads ... which is the last time your screen goes black will you have both screens after that... not before... you have jaunty?
<mneptok> Bogus8: let it go. meaning you. clear?
<Andorin> My laptop won't connect to my mother's wireless. It hangs on "Obtaining IP address." Help?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I can login using my passwd only, I also tried the verbose option but there is nothing there
<StrangeCharm> giiker what client are you using?
<Omarman> Howdy.. will KMS work with Nvidia graphics ship in jaunty?
<Bogus8> mneptok: well, someone should do something about the annoyance in the room... if that now includes me then so be it... I'll disagree but obviously I'm not in charge here.
<gartral> Andorin: your not giving alot of info: like does it connect elsewhere... is your mom's AP encrypted; if so, what type of encryption?
<_Apple_> fccf, I'm running Hardy
<giiker> StrangeCharm: ssh on a console in bash
<mneptok> Bogus8: you see me talking to him. that's your cue to step aside. please do.
<Andorin> gartral: Yes, it normally connects to networks. No encryption.
<muptmor> what channel can i get just the very basic help for UBUNTU--brand new user
<fccf> Guest94289: It is extremly unwise to run any irc client as root... currently you are operating in this mode... reccommending logging out and logging on as a user before running internet apps
<bruenig> muptmor: here
<StrangeCharm> giiker what's your login command?
<mneptok> muptmor: this is it
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I'm using a VM in VirtualBox
<gartral> Andorin: are you trying to connect useing encryption (even though the AP isn't encrypted)?
<Andorin> gartral: It also does this with the wireless at a library, and I think someone once said something about "dhcp problem" being the cause.
<Andorin> gartral: No.
<muptmor> looks to me like a bunch of whining
<MK13> how do i need to edit ubuntu's menu.lst to boot a test freebsd install i put on the first partition of my harddrive?
<StrangeCharm> muptmor-  ask and ye might recieve
<giiker> StrangeCharm :StrangeCharm: ssh user@remotehost
<bruenig> muptmor: well, some people come in here to do that. But we try to keep it clean.
<fccf> _Apple_: then restarting the X server will be easier ... use CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to kill your x server after an nvidia-settings save X will then use the new config ... save your work!!!
<gartral> Andorin: ok... do you have any rules set up in your psk_supplicant file?
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  where are your keys?
<Andorin> gartral: Never accessed it, so I assume no?
<gartral> Andorin: can you request an IP from the AP?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: my keys are in /home/user/.ssh/
<SeaPhor> !ask | muptmor  ask already
<ubottu> muptmor  ask already: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Andorin> gartral: How would I do that?
<StrangeCharm> giiker- loking something up, one sec
<gartral> Andorin: hold on, lemme check
<fccf> _Apple_: you won't have to do a complete reboot to test settings
<giiker> StrangeCharm: and on the remote host, my public one is on the same place
<giiker> StrangeCharm: my configuration works with another remote box
<Hoss> Pici:  Hmm, I followed the install directions from the firefox website, and extracted to /opt.  In the folder Firefox, there is a script called firefox, and the web sites says to invoke the script with ~/firefox.  Would I need to change the launcher to get this script to run everytime?
<MoreGone> can anyone tell me how to assign Hibernate to a specific key? I looked in Keyboard Shortvuts but the hibernate option is not there
<bruenig> MoreGone: xbindkeys
<MoreGone> bruenig, is that an app i can install?
<bruenig> MoreGone: it is
<MoreGone> bruenig, perfect thanks
<bruenig> mhmm
<StrangeCharm> you should have acceptable public keys on the server in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server, per http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ssh+1
<giiker> StrangeCharm: let me double check
<gartral> Andorin: when you go to add a network, select Wireless, Add, and go to the IPv4 Settings tab, select Manual in the Method drop and type in "standard" ip that matches the base scheme of the network
<mazda01> gartral, dd states that there is no Medium found.
<_Apple_> fccf, I don't I just restart the X server
<Andorin> gartral: I know the settings you refer to, but I'm not sure how to access them on my laptop. I normally get there by right-clicking the connection icon in the tray, but the only one there is the wicd icon.
<fccf> _Apple_: ctrl-alt-backspace is the quicker way
<mazda01> i am trying to extract the audio files from a badly damaged audio cd. anyone have any thoughts. dd can't even see the medium.
<gartral> mazda01: sox -d /dev/cdrom -t wav /path/to/where/you/want
<_Apple_> 'tis what I do, fccf lol
<gartral> Andorin: right click Panel, add to panel, network manager
<giiker> StrangeCharm: after being cleared by you I found my mistake, I had it wrong
<fccf> _Apple_: xinerama needs to be enabled btw
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  ftw, no doubt
<Andorin> gartral: ....nope, not listed in the Add to Panel menu.
<fccf> _Apple_: or is it twinview ... I forget which one's which
<mazda01> gartral, WOW. no medium found. it's useless. the cd is ruined I guess.
<edbian> Andorin: gartral: The network manager applet shows up in the "Notification Area" applet
<giiker> StrangeCharm: do you think I have to stop sshd so that it reads/finds  again my keys?
<gartral> mazda01: yea.. sorry
<NotSure> i cant see the other partitions on my harddrive
<MoreGone> bruenig, due you happen to know the command for hibernate?
<mazda01> gartral, thanks for helping me though.
<bruenig> MoreGone: no
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  i would guess that a reliable and quick way to find out is to onpen a new terminal and try to log in
<Andorin> edbian: Thanks.
<fccf> MoreGone: is it sleep?
<gartral> mazda01: your welcome, sorrry your CD is destroyed
<Andorin> edbian, gartral: Apparently it doesn't want to add it. I click Add and nothing happens.
<_Apple_> I've tried enameled and disabled numerous times and nothing, I'm just trying to get my xorg to update when I make adjustments, fccf
<MoreGone> fccf, no clue
<amigamia> can ubuntu be loaded on a Raq4i ?
<darkhamm> hey people, i installed kde 4.3.0 rc2 from the ppa with synaptic, how can i remove it complitely and properly?
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  i would also guess that it reads the keys on a per-login basis
<giiker> StrangeCharm: it still asks for my passwd, I guess I will have to stop tehn restart it
<Andorin> edbian, gartral: Never mind, it's adding. Just an empty space, though, it seems.
<fccf> _Apple_: you can check to see if it is making changes by using gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... gedit will tell you when it changes
<StrangeCharm> giiker, guess i'm wrong
<giiker> StrangeCharm: aaaaaaahhh, I will reboot then, to make sure!
<StrangeCharm> giiker - that is definately overkill
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  and a definately advise against it unless you are in the same room as the server
<Andorin> Okay... nope, I see nothing. No network manager applet.
<_Apple_> fccf, thats the thing I've been doing that and it'll say it's been saved and I'll restart the x server and nothing seems to have changed and I'll reopen xorg,conf and none of the changes I made are there
<_Apple_> :/
<giiker> StrangeCharm: jaja, no likely itś just a VM,I was trying NoMachine
<gartral> Overkill n: too apply such destructive force as it would seem the outcome would be enough to eradicate or oblitorate an enemy 2 or more times over synonym: superkill, hyperdeath
<StrangeCharm> giiker, well, then, feel free to, but i still think that sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart will suffice
<fccf> _Apple_: ls /etc/X11/ and see how whats there and when it changed
<mneptok> gartral: funny that your choice of dictionary misspells "obliterate"
<Jeruvy> I have two monitors working in twinview, any ideas how to get two more working?  They are detected just not enabling.
<gartral> mneptok: that would just be my lousy paws
<_Apple_> fccf, ok....there is a bunch of stuff
<Andorin> So, gartral, apparently that app will not add.
<fccf> _Apple_: rename one of the newer ones to xorg.conf
<gartral> Andorin: erm.. your problem is deeper...
<fccf> jeruvy: using nvidia-settings?
<Andorin> Fantastic! Why does this always happen?
<Jeruvy> fccf: yup
<fccf> jeruvy: and running as root?
<Stanley> Can you use wget to download all the images off a website ?
<mneptok> Stanley: yes
<MoreGone> bruenig, dude thanks, I am rocking now. Little help from you a little google and I am set, appreciate it
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I know that would have worked, but somehow, it threw an error saying the command does not exist,strange
<bruenig> mhmm
<StrangeCharm> did you cd in there to check giiker?
<Stanley> mneptok: know what the command would be?
<mneptok> Stanley: http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/wget/wget_31.html
<giiker> StrangeCharm: wau this is wierder, not there
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  how did you install sshd?
<Andorin> gartral: so.. what do I do?
<Jeruvy> fccf: no, I checked the modifications and manually added them.  No errors but no displays
<giiker> StrangeCharm: Sypnaptic
<fccf> Jeruvy: no errors in xorg.log ???
<giiker> StrangeCharm: it's still checked on the services tab
<Stanley> mneptok: what if you don't know what directory the images are stored in?
<fccf> Jeruvy: pastebin your xorg.conf please
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  might be called ssh, not sshd
<fccf> Jeruvy: how many GPU's?
<Jeruvy> fccf: 2, I can post the xorg.  one sec.
<fccf> Jeruvy: and you had the first 2 screens running on the first GPU right?
<Jeruvy> fccf: yes working ok
<pteague_work> ?irc
<pteague_work> irc?
<pteague_work> wrong channel <.<
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I just tried /etc/init.d/sshd start, and an error says there's a bad config in line 78, I guess I did messed it up now!
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I just tried /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Neros> Hey guys. I just made a persistent ubuntu install on a usb drive. It installed syslinux as the boot loader. how can I add an entry to that menu to load grub from that same flash drive (to load hiren's boot cd)
<fccf> Jeruvy: post that and give me about 10-15 min ... I have a quick errand to run ... while I cannot type on my phone ... I can listen so I will see your progress
<juice__> connect irc.gamesurge.net
<Jeruvy> fccf: sure np, I was on the phone also (hence my slow replies..) get back to me when you can thx.  http://pastebin.ca1496521
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I just got an error saying error bad config  AllowX11Forwarding
<Neros> can anyone help me chain load grub from syslinux or syslinux from grub?
<gartral> Andorin: im not really sure, sorry :/
<fccf> jeruvy: bad link
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  have you looked in your config file?
<Jeruvy> fccf: oops sorry, http://pastebin.ca/1496521
<losher> giiker: in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config it's 'X11Forwarding yes'
<_Apple_> fccf, is it normal to have 46 different xorg.conf files?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: fixed it, itÅ's running now, but I guess I will have to change the config file everytime I want to run NXserver
<giiker> losher: I had that configured to be able to run NX  Server, now I don't know if it will...
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  you could just run two instances, with different confs?
<fccf> _Apple_: and how new are they?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I haven't gotten that far yet, but I'll try it
<homovitruvius> is there a CLI utility for taking screenshots of the entire desktop or the window w/focus? gnome-snapshot gets you halfway: it is possible to take the snapshot from the command line, but it pops up a window for selecting the output file. a gnome-snapshot with a --output <FILE> option would do what I need. Anybody knows of anything that does this? Thx
<_Apple_> fccf, a few days
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I Wonder i i can run NX server and sshd at the same time i
<fccf> Jeruvy: let's see an lspci ... hint if you install pastebinit -(tiny program) you can do lspci | pastebinit ... and it will automatically post it for you ... works with any file
<StrangeCharm> homovitruvius-  i don't know what you need, but seem to recall seeing something like that in the linux screenshots on deviantart.com you might want to look at some of those, and see what command they use
<giiker> StrangeCharm: it stillasks for a password and not a passphrase!
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  has it already worked once?
<popkorn> hi all...are there drivers for the ati mobile 9700 to get the 3D effects?
<gartral> mazda01: im a re-re... try sox -r 44100 -d -t cdda /path/to/where/you/like/music
<giiker> do you mean on the server side? on my client side, I think everything it's fine, because I connected already to another remote box
<fccf> _Apple_: guessing, nvidia has been saving, sometimes breaking things, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is taking over and screwing things up ..  again making yet another backup... find a good one and save it to xorg.conf ... and you might be seeing double ... if you know what I mean
<Neros> can anyone tell me how to install grub to a usb drive? I want to replace syslinux on the persistent usb install I made
<giiker> StrangeCharm: do you mean on the server side? on my client side, I think everything it's fine, because I connected already to another remote box
<Jeruvy> fccf: http://pastebin.ca/1496527
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  no, i mean have you ever succeeded at this connection?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I connected before but using my password only
<roy_hobbs> Hey, vino-server isn't starting when I check the necessary boxes in vino-preference... what could be causing this?
<_Apple_> fccf, so would it be acceptable to remove the other xorg.conf files, like with out messing anything up?
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  are the publick key files on the server: 1) named correctly, 2) in the right place for the user, and 3) you're sure of 1 and 2 ?
<homovitruvius> StrangeCharm: I've just found scrot, and it seems to do what I need
<fccf> Jeruvy: you're missing a bunch of stuff monitor2... moniter3 etc ... see also http://www.pastebin.ca/1496531 ... twinview 2 &3
<Stanley> ah i got it
<fccf> _Apple_ everything but the one that works
<Stanley> wget --mirror -A.jpg,.gif,.png http://www.site.com
<mazda01> gartral, some progress. here's what it returned. sox formats: can't open output file `/var/lib/mythtv/tmp/': Is a directory
<Jeruvy> fccf: ah I figured I might be :)  let me take a peek.
<StrangeCharm> homovitruvius-  winnage
<giiker> StrangeCharm: yeap,restarting right now to see if it works...
<giiker> StrangeCharm: it again asked for my passwd
<Neros> is it possible to chainload grub from syslinux?
<elz> hum... I guess it's time to configure xchat not to join your channel on startup ;)
<gartral> mazda01: i.. really.. need.. coffee before trying to help people, lol, try cdparinioa as a command
<lindzeyn> Got a cosmetic question.  How can I get rid of the curvy arrow emblem in the upper right hand corner on the icons of links?
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  and you're sure that the keys are named right and in the right places?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: yeap,
<fccf> lindzeyn: that shows that it is a link ... if you want to change that ... change the icon /usr/share/icons/theme/size/icon
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  and your client is definately telling the server that it wants to use keys?
<lindzeyn> is there just a null or empty icon that I can swap in for it?
<giiker> yeas. because I already connected to another remote box using keys
<_Apple_> fccf: what about the failsafe and backup files? should I keep any of those?
<fccf> lindzeyn: look in the font folder for the theme you are using and in each size folder copy the non arrow one to the arrow one
<fccf> _Apple_: those are technically the same thing... old config files .. different program writing them
<_Apple_> ok thanks, fccf
<crasx1> anyone know how to access mac user files on ubuntu?
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  also, have you read the ssh and sshd man pages?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: that's what I'm doing right now
<fccf> crasx1: what do you want to do... the apple user system is still unix
<crasx1> im trying to recover the files under /users but i dont see my profile, is there some protection?
<fccf> crasx1: give me a min ... I am going to go look on a mac
<_Apple_> I also have an xorg.conf.failsafe.bak and an xorg.conf.save
<crasx1> fccf: someone in aother room said  Linux and its derivatives can't reliably handle HFS Extended (Journaled)... but i see everything else
<_Apple_> delete as well? fccf
<fccf> _Apple_: yep... I have none of those files
<_Apple_> alright, thanks a ton fccf, sorry for all the questions
<fccf> _Apple_: no problem ... just helping with the #ubuntu support workload
<owen1> can i copy my firefox profile folder and use it in aonther computer?
<bruenig> owen1: yes
<edbian> owen1: Yes!
<owen1> thanks
<lindzeyn> fccf, do you know where a completely transparent .svg is sitting in a typical ubuntu install?
<edbian> owen1: Wanna know how? :)
<lindzeyn> I am looking for an icon to supplant the sym link icon
<owen1> edbian: cp ./mozzila/firefox
<edbian> owen1: Yep!
<ckw> Anyone have suggestions on how to get my Eee 1005HA to recognize either the wireless or wired ethernet connections?
<ckw> :S
<edbian> owen1: Why did you ask if you know how to do it?
<Billy> Google Chrome for Linux
<Billy> http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<fccf> crasx1: do you have hfsplus and hfsprogs and hfsutils .... you might want these ... two of which are in main and officially supported ... why wouldn't it work?
<owen1> edbian: i was guessing. never did it.
<poseidon> Hey guys, I'm trying to get grub to boot into windows xp.  I'm not very familiar with grub, so I was wondering if someone could help me through the process
<edbian> owen1: OIC
<akore> how can I get rid of the second view space
<poseidon> I have ubuntu installed, and windows on a separate partition.
<bobo> hey guys, im trying to partition my hard drive, but gparted wont work too well, it keeps crashing
<SeaPhor> akore, right click on it, Preferences, change to 1
<akore> SeaPhor: thanks
<Drknezz> Hi
<Drknezz> Anyone knows how can i expand my casper-rw file WITHOUT losing all my changes?
<HotShowers> can Ubuntu Server Jaunty be installed from a USB stick anyone know?
<bobo> HotShowers: yes
<Billy> yes i did from a 4gb usb flash drive
<SeaPhor> HotShowers, yes
<fccf> lindzeyn: like I said they are all in /usr/share/icons/THEMENAME/iconXsize/icon
<giiker> StrangeCharm: are you still there?
<Drknezz> HotShowers: yes
<bobo> whats the advantages of making a diff. partition for your home folder
<ehazlett> is there a way to prevent windows from maximizing on the netbook remix?
<Drknezz> !usb | HotShowers
<ubottu> HotShowers: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<giiker> anyone here has ever created swap partition on different disk to speed up performance?
<lwells> Is there a detialed tutorial on how I can ftp to my ubuntu machine ?
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  sometimes i feel like i never leave
<edbian> bobo: When you update you can install over the old / instead of going through the sometimes broken upgrade procedure.
<edbian> bobo: If you really screw things up you can reinstall without losing you data
<Drknezz> Anyone knows how can i expand my casper-rw file WITHOUT losing all my changes?
<spikenick> is anyone experience the message "starting up ..." with hang after grub
<giiker> StrangeCharm: jeje, I finally fixed,
<lindzeyn> I realize this fccf.  I am just wondering if I am going to have to sift through all those icons just to find a trivial transparent one.
<edbian> bobo: You can have multiple OS's mount the same /home
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  did you work out what was wrong?
<bobo> ooh.
<SeaPhor> bobo, when you fresh install the next distro, you have your stuff, if you mess up your system, you still have your stuff, many more
<howie> how do i tell what kernel im running?
<bobo> well thats actually not my problem atm. gparted is acting screwey and wont make me a new partition
<spikenick> to tell what kernel type ' uname -a '
<StrangeCharm> bobo you can also easily and independantly encrypt it without general system slowdown
<darkhamm> hey people, i've installed kde 4.3.0 rc2 from the ppa with synaptic, how can i unistalled it completely and properly, with apt-get/synaptic?
<howie> ty
<SeaPhor> howie, uname -a
<edbian> bobo: What do you mean screwy?  Are you using gparted on a a live CD?
<fccf> lindzeyn: oh that arrow thing is an icon by itself then ... use a vector graphics editor to make a transparency
<giiker> StrangeCharm: yeap, I had my authorized_keys file named authorized_keys2. I had read that the number 2 was a hint for SSH V. 2
<lwells> howie: You can run system monitor too
<StrangeCharm> darkhamm-  sudo apt-get remove <kde blah blah bah> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<bobo> edbian: yeah, like im trying to make a 12gb partition for xp (games) and when it checks for errors gparted crashes
<lindzeyn> fccf: thanks
<jorge_> hola
<bobo> after 5 min + of checking for errors that is
<edbian> bobo: It crashes??
<bobo> yeah
<bobo> it crashes
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  it's always the small things
<Drknezz> Anyone knows how can i expand my casper-rw file WITHOUT losing all my changes?
<Hilikus> huy guys
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  actually, i lie, it's always either a small or an expensive thing
<Hilikus> is there a way to make phpmyadmin interpret textual blob fields?
<edbian> bobo: So you have 12gb of "unallocated" space?  Or are you trying to shrink a partition or what?
<fccf> Drknezz.. how long have you been running on the live disk?
<edbian> bobo: Please confirm: this is gparted on ubuntu 9.04 live cd ?
<lindzeyn> fccf:  I bet I could just rename that .svg file to something else and I could get away with it
<giiker> StrangeCharm: thanks again, now Igoing to try to run NX and sshd at the same time on the same box, see yeah!
<Drknezz> fccf: im running on it atm
<bobo> yeah it says unallocated, and i guess i am shrinking it cuz thats what it says
<Jeruvy> fccf: ok I think I got it...a bit funky lookin' :)
<Drknezz> fccf: but i can reboot into hd install if needed
<bobo> like im going from 160gb to 148gb partition and 12 gb partition
<giiker> StrangeCharm: as long as I can fixe it GPLly no problem...
<edbian> bobo: OK thank you :)  So you first shrink 160GB to 148GB which will leave 12 unallocated.  Then step 2 is to format the unallocated space to make a 2nd partition.  Is this correct?
<Drknezz> fccf: does it matter how much time i've been running on it?
<nsadmin> jaggz-: who or w
<bobo> yeah. i guess
<linux> where is the default openjdk "jre" folder installed to in ubuntu?
<bobo> do i have to format it?
<bobo> or can i just let windows do that
<fccf> Drknezz: the live disk wasn't designed for persistance ... and the casper-rw space is limited to how much ram and other resources are available , so no ...but in the installed version ubuntu doesn't use a loop like that
<Drknezz> fccf: ask the guys over at pendrivelinux :S
<edbian> bobo: To use the space it must be formatted.  Yes
<bobo> Oh, ok so that might be my problem
<edbian> But first lets worry about why gparted can't shrink your partition.  Is this partition NTFS?  Do you have windows installed on it?
<bobo> no, pure linux
<Jeruvy> fccf: can you see any glaring issues (I have one wierd one atm) http://pastebin.ca/1496552
<bobo> and its ext3
<edbian> bobo: ic
<giiker> StrangeCharm: see, now I can't connect to NX
<edbian> bobo: Does this system have only 1 harddrive with 1 (160GB) partition right now?
<bobo> well like im trying to shrink it (all in gparted) when its unallocated, is that why it couldn't have worked maybe?
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  what's it complaining of?
<bobo> yes, one hard drive, 160gb
<fccf> Jeruvy: only 3 screens?
<bobo> and some swap space
<bobo> wich is like 5gb
<edbian> bobo: Ultimately.  What are you trying to do?  Why are you shrinking this partition?
<bobo> to put xp on it to do things like print and play games
<Jeruvy> fccf: ideally I wanted one twinview and two normal x windows..I have two twin screens with two desktops.?
<linux> where is the default openjdk "jre" folder installed to in ubuntu?
<edbian> bobo: Ok.  Couple of things :).  1) 5 GB is huge (and most would argue unnecessarily large for swap space).  It is difficult to install windows after linux and dual boot because windows messes with the MBR.  Lastly.  I believe your harddrive to have an error on it because gparted is crashing.
<phenix> edbian: is it worth bobo doing an fsck?
<edbian> bobo: Let's check the partition for errors first.  Do you know the /dev name?
<edbian> phenix: That's what I was about to get into with him :)
<bobo> /dev/sda1
<Drknezz> Anyone knows how can i expand my casper-rw file WITHOUT losing all my changes?
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  5gb? depends how much ram you have
<edbian> bobo: Run in a terminal: "sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1"
<bobo> ok
<edbian> StrangeCharm: I know but 5Gb is quite large
<martosurf> hi there!
<StrangeCharm> edbian, not if you have 3 or 4 gigs of ram
<bobo> i have 2
<hiemanshu_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bobo> haha i forgot, im not on the live CD right now
<edbian> bobo: Gigs of ram?
<bobo> yeah
<fccf> Jeruvy: you haven't defined DFP:0 or 1 ... uh ... there is alot going on here and it will take some time to get things nice .... consider running nvidia-settings and saving a config to home/desktop and see how close you are
<giiker> StrangeCharm: it says NX service not available
<hiemanshu_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edbian> bobo: That is why you cannot alter your partitions!  you can't alter partitions you're mounted on silly!
<StrangeCharm> giiker-  well, is the nx service available?
<linux> where is the default openjdk "jre" folder installed to in ubuntu?
<bobo> no, no
<edbian> bobo: no no?
<bobo> i was trying to do gparted on the live cd
<edbian> bobo: oh I c
<darkhamm> StrangeCharm: what do you mean with "kde blah blah blah" i must type all the packages's name?
<bobo> i was just trying to do fcsk my non livecd
<StrangeCharm> bobo, edbian well, 5gb sounds quite reasonable to me, especially if he ever plans to hibernate
<bobo> hold on
<edbian> bobo: Reboot and run the command and come back here :)
<maxagaz_> i have successfully installed jaunty on a dell optiplex 320, but when grub run the kernel, i get a black screen, does someone know how to solve the issue ?
<Jeruvy> fccf: yup thats what I'm doing.  Ubuntu looks good on the plasma :)  thanks for your help I'm going fiddle some more.
<edbian> StrangeCharm: I hibernate all the time with my 1GB swap (and 1GB of RAM)
<StrangeCharm> darkhamm-  no, just the main kde package, hopefully, then autoremove will remove all the things that only kde needed
<bobo> ok be back soon
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  but what do you have running?
<Drknezz> Anyone knows how can i expand my casper-rw file WITHOUT losing all my changes?
<fccf> Jeruvy: thats my expierence ... fiddle w/ nvidia till you get pretty pictures
<edbian> StrangeCharm: *Sheepishly* usually nothing :)
<ctmjr> Jeruvy, how many graphics cards are you using 2?
<Jeruvy> ctmjr: yes 2.
<ctmjr> why not use sli as the driver
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  well, let's hypothetically suggest that you have up a couple o dozen tabs in a browser with a mild memory leak, and something large that lives in ram, like libowfat. then the extra swap'll seem really useful
<Jeruvy> ctmjr: thats a good question
<edbian> StrangeCharm: I think that having swap = to ram is a good rule of thumb but I don't think that it is practical to anticipate you might need 10GB of RAM (virtual and physical) at any given point.  Especially with the excellent memory management of linux.  I'm going to give him some aritcles though and let him decide for himself.
<martosurf> i'm about to install ubuntu as my primary OS but i need to know this thre things: 1). How well is NTFS support under Ubuntu? I have 250mbs of NTFS data and really don't want to backup it and format the hard disk 2) How well is EXT4 implemented? Is it secure for a /home partition? and last one 3) Can I print to my USB printers from inside a VMWare/Virtualbox virtualized WinXP ? THANKS!!!
<linux> anyone here install groupwise, i need to copy the default openjdk jre folder to the groupwise directory?
<edbian> StrangeCharm: What does libowfat do?
<popkorn> ubuntu will see your NTSF files
<linux> martosurf: i would recommend using ext3 for /home so you can use ext2windows software to access it remotely in windows (assuming ur keeping that on that ntfs part)
<ablyss> martosurf: 250mbits of data is a blink these days...why not back it up
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  sounds fair, my rule is normally 2 and a bit times ram, but that's based on my usage
<edbian> StrangeCharm: What does libowfat do?
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  it's a gpl libdbj, essentially it does a lot of network malarkey, but it lives in ram, and writes no files by default
<Neroon> martosurf: actually ntfs support is fine. never had any probs reading/writing on my w2k partitions
<edbian> StrangeCharm: neat
<linux> anyone here install groupwise; i need to copy the default openjdk jre folder to the groupwise directory? i can't find the jre folder.
<Neroon> martosurf: The USB Printer worked fine under W2K in a Virtual Box under Ubuntu
<edbian> StrangeCharm: Here's the article I'll show bobo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Neroon> martosurf: But why dont you test some things with the live cd?
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  yep, it underpins opentracker (the tracker software used by tpb) - which also lives in ram. it's pretty well written. i've heard it said that they could run tpb off cots router without much trouble
<martosurf> linux: cool thanx for enlight me, I will reserve ext4 for other partitions then =) ablyss: indeed I know I should backup my data but I have common DVDs only, no HD DVDs and backup 250mb into 4.3 is a real pain! Neroon: thank you very much for your help, yes I already tried Live CD!
<edbian> StrangeCharm: tpb? cots router?  You've lost me in acronyms
<losher> martosurf: did you really mean 250mbs? That's less than one cd worth... Ntfs support is good, but if you have any problems, you will need to boot windows to run chkdsk. ext4 is best avoided for the time being.
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  the pirate bay | commercial off-the-shelf
<edbian> StrangeCharm: ic ic
<rootlinuxusr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SnortIDS followed this, cannot get acidbase installed - $DBtype not specified in some config file, how can I correct this?
<linux> anyone here install groupwise, i need to copy the default openjdk jre folder to the groupwise directory?
<Neroon> martosurf: I gues you meant 250 GB, not MB?
<martosurf> one more guys: in previous Ubuntu 8.10 I had the option to Quit, Restart and Log off directly from the main menu but in current 9.04 version those options are not there, instead I have to use the applet on the bar to quit and restart, how do I make option visible again in the System submenu?
<linux> martosurf: i agree, i miss that feature
<Hilikus> is there a way to make phpmyadmin interpret textual blob fields?
<martosurf> losher: neroon: yeah, course, what I was thinking off? 250 gb lol =D losher: thanx for tip, so I think I will backup everything after all and format a clean nice ext3 linux: there isn't a way to take back the old menu? nothing involving editing system files or so? TNX!
<phenix> martosurf: you can right click on the panel and add 'shutdown' and 'logout' buttons for easy access.  Not a menu, but it might help
<Cyde> How do I install kdepim3 alongside kdepim4 using apt?
<fccf> linux: you are looking for the openjdk location within ubuntu... or where it goes within groupwise???
<bobo> edbian: ok back
<linux> openjdk
<bobo> i did the fsck thing
<edbian> bobo: Any errors found?
<bobo> nope, it said it was clean
<epidemia> klk
<bobo> do you want the output?
<epidemia> monta
<edbian> bobo: Just summarize it for me
<fccf> go to synaptic and find the openjdk package ... right click on it and click properties ... then look in the Installed files tab
<edbian> bobo: Basically there either were errors or there weren't
<epidemia> si dime abe
<bobo> no errrors
<linux> fccf: i installed the latest from sun's website
<edbian> bobo: Excellent!
<martosurf> hi phenix! I love ubuntu for it's simplicity, compatibility and because it's noob user oriented, but somwhow I don't like to see it so "canned" like windows =P after all linux is one if not the most user configurable OS on this side of the universe :P
<bobo> yes!
<linux> fccf: if i install from synaptic will that conflict?
<edbian> bobo: Try to give gparted the command to simply shrink the 160Gb partition.  See if it can handle that.
<phenix> martosurf: i know what you're saying.  :)
<fccf> linux: have you tried whereis openjdk -- probably ... but it might work better
<bobo> ok ill try again
<Guest56330> harjot,
<bobo> be back soon (again)
<edbian> oh bobo
<fccf> linux: did you install it as a user or as root?
<linux> fccf: as root i think, or sudo user (whereis openjdk
<linux> openjdk:
<fccf> linux: I am installing that kit now ... to see where it installs
<Guest56330> help please..
<linux> fccf: i tried a find / --name openjdk, but it didn't output right (syntax must have changed in the newer version of find?)
<Dr_Willis> Please State the Nature of the Linux Emergancy.
<edbian> Guest56330: What do you need yo?
<fccf> linux: runtime or the devkit?
<Guest56330> edbian, I'm having problems getting the audio for the certain video files.
<SeaPhor> !ask | Guest56330
<ubottu> Guest56330: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linux> fccf: runtime
<losher> Dr_Willis: that was funny!
<Navegante> ALguien podria ayudarme con mi ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> losher:  :)
<linux> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<losher> !es | Navegante
<ubottu> Navegante: please see above
<edbian> Guest56330: Do these video files have anything in common?
 * losher linux beat me to it...
<Guest56330> edbian, nothing in common. I couldnt play a dvd file directory in vlc..
<bobo> edbian: im making a usb start up so ill hopefully go faster
<Guest56330> edbian,  and i couldnt play a particular wmv file.. only the video comes .. not the audio
<Mike_lifeguard> When I print to PDF, where does that document get saved by default?
<edbian> bobo: You can install irc client on the live CD and talk to me / us while you work you know
<Dr_Willis> Guest56330:  thats sounds like a 'unsupported codec, or missing codec' issue.
<bobo> i didnt think it allowed you to... IM WRONG haha
<Guest56330> Dr_Willis, where do you suggest I download those codecs from ?
<fccf> linux ... this should point you in the right direction
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs | Guest56330
<ubottu> Guest56330: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fccf> linux: http://pastebin.ca/1496576
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, do you have audio otherwise?
<edbian> bobo: Silly bobo
<legend2440> Mike_lifeguard: /home/yourusername
<Guest56330> ubottu, okay.. i'll check that link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, yes. i have audio otherwise. Mp3 files are audible
<linux> fccf: bash: cd: /usr/lib/jvm: No such file or directory
<Mike_lifeguard> legend2440: ah, I needed to refresh (it's actually ~/PDF)
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, 1 sec, i'll get u another possible fix...
<linux> fccf: ok, java --version doesn't output, reinstalling, thanx 4 ur help
<fccf> linux: this is where ubuntu installs... I have no idea where sun installs them
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, ty.. i'll wait.
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, see if this helps- http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=50&mosmsg=Item+successfully+saved.
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, one sec..
<Navegante> My Desktop do not run please help me
<Dreki> when i go to system>administration>mountmanager, it asks for a password, i put in my password, then it does nothing... so i tried to open it from terminal and i got a lot of devices detected then at the end i get "Segmentation fault" then back to a prompt... does anyone know what "Segmentation fault" means?
<popkorn> bye all
<linux> Navegante: do you have trouble seeing anything on the screen?
<fccf> !details | Navegante
<ubottu> Navegante: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cgsawtell> Navegante: please give use more etails
<Dr_Willis> Dreki:  means it crashed big time.
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, its requires a login. I need to register eh ?
<edbian> Dreki: Segmentation Faults are BAD. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/segmentation-fault-on-linux-unix.html
<Navegante> yes  I dont see anything
<edbian> Dreki: Are you over-clocking?
<karmst> Hello everyone
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, ??
<Navegante> i don't remember what I do?
<linux> Navegante: your X11 is not working; anyone here know how to fix the X11 besides apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install x11-commons* ?
<Guest20226> new 9.04 install need help getting headphones working :) hello all
<karmst> Is anyone in here good at setting up Samba in a Windows 2008 Domain?
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, You are not authorised to view this resource.
<Guest56330> You need to login.
<Navegante> is really strange because I have used the command fsck
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, that's the message i get.
<Navegante> to fix the system
<Dreki> edbian: no
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, 1 min..
<fccf> Navegante: that might have screwed things up... I'd boot with the live cd and see if your system is still intact
<StrangeCharm> karmst- i'm not sure that such mythincally powerful people even exist
<linux> Navegante: you can try hitting Control+F2 and signin without an X11; then use apt-get install irssi && irssi to start a /connect irc.ubuntu.com then /join ubuntu to let someone talk you through the fixing
<howie> Im trying to install asterisk and when i "make menuselect" for zapta it says i need to install ncurses
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, sure..
<edbian> Dreki: It was just a thought.  I was over-clocking once and it caused 1 seg fault a day on my system so I had to stop.
<karmst> I'm having trouble having a 2008 Domain see a samba server share
<Navegante> I am using my system
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  exactly one? were they at the same time?
<HotShowers> how do you toggle desktops
<howie> shouldnt i have ncurses
<HotShowers> using keyboard
<HotShowers> anyone know?
<howie> ctrl alt arrow
<Mike_lifeguard> linux: what's the issue?
<Navegante> my files is still intact
<fccf> howie: you are compiling asterisk?
<edbian> StrangeCharm: No.  Totally random.  Affecting different applications and such
<howie> fccf: yes
<HotShowers> howie: thank you
<Navegante> y see my files
<Navegante> using
<HotShowers> just forgot for a minute
<howie> HotShowers: np
<gogeta> edbian: stop beaing cheap get a faster cpu you will be in a month anyways
<gogeta> lol
<edbian> StrangeCharm: It was on average 1.  Depending how much I used the computer / how long it was on.
<Navegante> nautilus
<zhurai> x
<zhurai> woops >_<
<linux> Mike_lifeguard: i think his x11-commons whas not working because he said he could see stuff on his screen
<fccf> howie: you are aware that it is avalable in the repositorys?
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, try now- http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=52
<edbian> gogeta: I just un-clocked it.  It's fast enough I just wanted to learn how to do it :)
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  oh, ok, cpu not quite flawless enough for that level of clocking :(
<howie> fccf:  how do i check that?
<Dreki> edbian: yeah i have never been a fan of over clocking... 500mhz is not worth cooking my processor and constant crashes...
<Mike_lifeguard> linux: I'm sorry, I don't understand that sentence.
<Guest20226> looking for help with VIA driver issue...  headphones not working.
<fccf> howie: this is on a gui machine?
<edbian> Dreki: Yeah anyway.  No idea why you're getting Segmentation faults
<edbian> Dreki: Do you get them often?
<gogeta> edbian: you missed my entire fight on the p4d not beeing 64bit
<howie> fccf: no its 32bit server but after i go threw and know how to config im installing on my main server
<darkhamm> StrangeCharm: please help me. i installed kde from ppa with synaptic, with "kubuntu-desktop" metapackage installation, now if i try to remove it, apt-get remove only the metapackage and nothing more..
<Dreki> edbian no just with that one program, i have never even herd of it untill today...
<gogeta> lol
<cn28h> Would this be an okay place to ask andLinux questions? there's not really an andLinux channel, per se
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, one sec
<karmst> I can access the domain from the Ubuntu Server. However, I can not have any clients access the ubuntu shares through samba.
<karmst> Any help anyone?
<edbian> Dreki: Does restarting fix the problem?
<StrangeCharm> darkhamm-  after you remove the metapackage, autoremove, and you should get rid of the kludge
<Navegante> do you know how to update the icons from the system?
<StrangeCharm> !puregnome darkhamm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dreki> edbian i havent tried, i guess i should...
<jose__> hola
<Navegante> desktop
<StrangeCharm> darkhamm !puregnome
<jose__> alguien habla espanol
<edbian> Dreki: I don't know much about seg faults but it could be just a fluke :)
<Navegante> Ayudenmeeeee
<Flannel> !puregnome | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Flannel> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edbian> StrangeCharm: Can you give this to bobo when he gets back?  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/segmentation-fault-on-linux-unix.html
<edbian> StrangeCharm: I have to go :(
<StrangeCharm> Flannel-  there we go
<jose__> soy de peru
<StrangeCharm> edbian-  if i see him, i will
<edbian> StrangeCharm: Thank you!
<Dreki> edbian, i guess its worth a shot, be back later...
<edbian> Dreki: Good luck
<StrangeCharm> ignore this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/segmentation-fault-on-linux-unix.html
<fccf> howie: start with sudo apt-get update then apt-cache search asterisk ... these will be the avaliable packages for asterisk and figure out what you 'need' obviously you won't need everything but you will have a list .... then sudo apt-get install asterisk
<darkhamm> StrangeCharm: yes i look but in this way how can i be sure of the uninstall of all the package installed? the installation of "ubuntu-desktop" can add something to my main installation?
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, I ran those commands.. No luck..
<StrangeCharm> darkhamm-  sudo apt-get autoremove
<Dr_Willis> darkhamm:  ubuntu-desktop is the main metapackage for the core of the ubuntu (gnome) desktop.   it would only add back things  that are in a normal install of ubuntu
<howie> fccf: iv already updated and i already installed the ncurses-dev but its still not registering
<bobo> edbian: ok, in the usb LiveSession
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<phenix> bobo: edbian had to go
<bobo> can you help me?
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, then do again
<phenix> bobo: maybe
<phenix> bobo: how did gparted work this time?
<bobo> phenix: ok well im in gparted, and i havent tried yet
<bobo> should i format the unallocated partition? or just leave it
<fccf> howie: have you even tried using the repository ... sudo apt-get install asterisk ... if it needs ncurses-dev and you have it installed then your version of asterisk is not the right version to be using with that particular ncurses ... the asterisk from the repository will work with the local ncurses-dev .. cause it was packaged that way
<phenix> bobo: you're booted from the liveCD?
<bobo> yeah
<phenix> bobo: leave it for now.  Just see if you can shrink your main partition.  Just the one operation for now.
<bobo> ok
<howie> fccf: ok ill give it another try
<fccf> howie: make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<howie> fccf: how do i do that?
<fccf> howie: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobo> phenix: ok well its calibrated and calculated the new size of it, and now its checking the partition for errors
<phenix> bobo: let me know if there's any other problems.  I know for me in the past I've had to do each operation seperately .  Hopefully it will work for you now.
<howie> motd!
<howie> whats the pastbin address?
<bobo> phenix: hopefully
<click_here> my ubuntu on eee pc install does not allow me to play at loud volumn on my computer to my previous xp install.
<fccf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<phenix> bobo: you can either allocate space for your windows partition with gparted or just do so with windows.  I suggest doing it in gparted and only letting windows do the formatting.  Keep in mind that when you install windows you'll have to fix GRUB afterwards.  Do you know how to do that?
<SeaPhor> howie, http://pastebin.ca
<bobo> phenix: yeah i got that part covered
<DrLame> I'm running a tripple boot... win xp, win 7, and ubuntu (netbook version). How can I edit the initial grub that loads to select the os that loads....
<phenix> bobo: cool.  good luck.
<fccf> howie: even easier .. sudo apt-get install pastebinit ... then pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<click_here> thoughts?
<bobo> phenix: how long does it take to shrink the partition, i mean ive had it sit  (the 1st time) for like 15 mins
<bobo> phenix: and it doesnt show anything
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, No luck still. I am not able to view dvd directories through VLC.
<SeaPhor> howie: even easier .. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<phenix> DrLame: you need to edit menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Pluxii> bobo: i assume you're shrinking in vista?
<bobo> no, xp
<Dr_Willis> Guest56330:  i just tell vlc to play one of the .vob files i recall thats in the dirrectory stucture of a dvd
<Guest56330> SeaPhor, and the audio for a particular wmv file is not heard.. thought i'm sure its not faulty
<Wagner-> bobo mine (shrinking 1/2 of a 500 gig disk) took well over an hour on a very fast machine
<DrLame> thanks, phenix
<phenix> bobo: it could take a long time depending on the state of your drive and how much free space it has to work with.
<phenix> DrLame: np.
<Guest20226> looking for help with getting audio working on my everex top. had 8.04 and gave up... now new and fresh with 9.04
<SeaPhor> Guest56330, hrm,,, i am able to view all.... looking..
<Guest56330> Dr_Willis, shall try that..
<Pluxii> bobo: hmm not sure then, it took me about 5 minutes to make a 100gb partition using shrink on vista
<bobo> see this is where my Hd is wierd. it says i have 100gb of space tooken up, but inreality i only have like 20-30 gb tooken up
<bobo> and idk where teh other 80gb is
<wizzo> sebsebseb: hi
<phenix> bobo: that makes me think your drive could have huge amounts of sectors marked as bad.
<Dr_Willis> bobo:   5% is reserved on a normal filesystem.. then theres rounding issues...  then theres   always what phenix  says
<bobo> how should i clear it up?
<Guest20226> maybe at least a nudge to the right channel for my audio issue?
<Pluxii> bobo: maybe turn off pagefileing? also do you use a tv tuner card, those can have a huge cache
<colloguy> anyone know why my compiz screenshot plugin never actually creates an image file?
<DrLame> phenix: the first time I loaded it, I selected the windows that turned out to be the recovery partition... and it broke the grub. Should I just remove that option?
<deadredghost> i am having an audio issue also
<bobo> pluxil: no, no tv tuner
<dronix> quick question. Does anyone know how to make changes to a user group without having to logout/restart?
<phenix> DrLame: i don't understand what you mean.  Why remove it?
<howie> http://pastebin.com/f72553282
<Dreki> i am havving a problem with a segmentation fault when i try to run MountManager terminal output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/219503/
<khelvan> Does anyone know of a good mkvextract / mp4box tutorial that lays out the steps you need to use to remux a .mkv to .mp4?
<DrLame> phenix, just starting that option then exiting the recovery (without doing anything) caused the grub boot loader to break (error 22) and I had to reinstall ubuntu before I could boot any of my partitions at all...
<jwjza> a sort of vague question: is dual booting vista and ubuntu (or any linux distro really) any more difficult than dual booting xp and ubuntu? does bcd make it any harder?
<Guest56330> Dr_Willis, mpg files video colour saturation seems to have decreased, than the one that appears when i watch in windows.
<theRealBall> help i don't think my profile.d is being read on boot how do i do this?
<phenix> bobo: look at: http://www.averyjparker.com/2009/01/12/checking-the-smart-details-of-a-hard-drive-with-an-ubuntu-boot-cd/
<deadredghost> i cannot hear audio play back from videos or music streams, but if i unmute my mic i can hear it.  any ideas?
<DrLame> jwjza, I installed ubuntu from within vista and was quite pleased, never had a single issue
<Pluxii> just curious, did anyone else have the problem of deleting the partition that ubuntu is on and then having a grub error when you try to boot causing you not to be able to load your other os?
<bobo> ok will do... still pluggin away at shrinking
<phenix> bobo: that might help you figure out if your drive has marked huge amounts of errors.  If it has, backup your data quick.
<jwjza> DrLame: awesome.  i actually meant to say windows 7, though...
<jwjza> but same bootloader so i guess itll be fine
<cn28h> Pluxii, no, but it's not surprising that if you delete all of grub's settings and files that it wouldn't work well
<Pluxii> cn28h: hah
<donavan> is there a way (im sure there is) get a bunch of files from a website that are setup for only streaming so save as a batch to my local disk so that I can listen to them on my MP3 player ? the files I am looking are are ASX files which im sure I will have to do some conversion on to strip the audio out
<Dreki> pluxxi yeah, some of the files grub uses are on the linux partition, just run ur windows restore disc and it will fix it i think...
<DrLame> Pluxii, yes, just now I had that problem, had to reinstall ubuntu
<phenix> DrLame: if you're worried about it, then yeah, just comment it out in menu.lst
<bobo> Phenix: ill do that some other time, ill keep that website, thanks
<fccf> donavan: let me see a URL and see if I can do it
<Pluxii> DrLame: same here, i just noticed it when i did that to make a bigger part. for ubuntu, kinda caught me off guard
<phenix> DrLame: also, in the future if that happens, you can fix GRUB without reinstalling ubuntu
<Pluxii> phenix: how?
<Dreki> i am havving a problem with a segmentation fault when i try to run MountManager terminal output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/219503/ does anyone know how i might fix this or find out whats causeing it?
<DrLame> Pluxii, all I did was load the windows restore partition with the grub (on accident), exited right away, and found out my ubuntu partition was formatted somehow...
<cew_lov_ce> how
<donavan> fccf: check you PM
<bobo> phenix: is it possible to save all programs ( or at least settings) with out making another partition for my home folder?
<cew_lov_ce> how to join
<DrLame> phenix, how?
<cn28h> Dreki, unfortunately that is not very useful without the actual core dump
<phenix> Pluxii: easiest is boot off the liveCD, then run a few commands.  Just google it when you run into it (unless you want the commands now)
<BoredOOMM> I am needing help restoring a /home_backup
<Pluxii> phenix: thanks, that makes sense, i put ubuntu back on so obviously it's not an issue at this point, just wanted to know for future reference
<cn28h> Dreki, you could possibly set max corefile size higher (then should say Segmentation fault (core dumped)) and send the file to the devs of muntmanager
<phenix> bobo: i don't know.  I don't think so, but maybe someone else has an idea.
<bobo> i meann its no big deal, the most important stuff i have is just music and videos IF i have to reinstall ubuntu/xp. i've done it 3 times now
<bullgard4> cew_lov_ce: How to join what?
<jujuranes> hey guys, do you know if it is possible to pass arguments to cp by piping output to it?
<cew_lov_ce> join chat
<Pluxii> bobo: lol the reinstall is always the wasy part
<phenix> bobo: yeah, I always keep my home folder on a seperate partition as root.  It makes life easier.
<DrLame> phenix, do you happen to have the commands handy to fix grub if ubuntu part gets formatted? =/
<bobo> phenix: i know, but i just am too lazy to do it
<cn28h> jujuranes, look up xargs
<bullgard4> cew_lov_ce: You have already joined this chat. What other chat do you mean?
<phenix> bobo: :)
<BoredOOMM> phenix> can you help me with /home back up error?
<Dreki> cn28h hm.. ok, well if all else fails atleast the devs know theres a problem... but how do i do all that?
<bobo> yay! its starting to do stuff
<Pluxii> hurray for stuff
<david_> I was wondering if KDE had a way to configure multiple monitors like in GNOME.  GNOME allows for multiple monitors to be configured non-mirrored, where in KDE forces both screens into one resolution.  Optimally I would like 1 monitor per virtual desktop.
<cn28h> Dreki, ulimit -c unlimited
<dronix> Anyone know how to apply changes without logout/reboot?
<bobo> can you get viruses if you use virtualbox (or equivalent)
<brian__webb> ok i did something wrong, i partitioned my hard drive so i could dual boot ubuntu and mebis, but when i restart the boot menu doesnt show ubuntu only mebis
<cn28h> Dreki, then run it again.. it should generate a core file
<Ratapoil> I need to reinstall OS but I have a Dell linux-preinstalled that doesn't have a separate /home partition. I have way too much data I need to keep. someone told me, resize your partition. but GParted says partition cannot be unmounted. What's the procedure? need to boot from a liveCD?
<Dreki> cn28h where will it save the file?
<cn28h> Dreki, in your current directory
<phenix> DrLame: in terminal: grub.  That brings you to the grub prompt.  Then: root (hd0,0) ; setup (hd0) ; quit.  That should do it assuming /boot/grub/stage1 is on hd0,0.  Adjust accordingly if it's somewhere else (you can do find /boot/grub/stage1 to find out).
<DrLame> whew, okay thanks
<phenix> bobo: yes, but they will be confined to the OS instance in virtualization (usually).
<bobo> how interesting
<phenix> bobo: I'm glad it's working.
<bobo> slowly, took 15 mins to check it and now its doing it again
<Ratapoil> is there an ubuntu liveCD?
<Pluxii> bobo: i ran across some getting virus' in VMWare, but you just delete the machine and make a new one if that happens
<bobo> Ratapoil: yes
<Ratapoil> can you boot live with the regular DesktopEdition?
<bobo> Pluxii: haha , so i could go to one of those websites that gives you a nasty nasty virus and then laugh because it didnt hurt ur main OS
<Dr_Willis> virtual machines are a good way to 'test' and see what viruses do. :)
<phenix> Ratapoil: yes.
<Dreki> cn28h i set the limit to unlimited but it still didnt dump it
<cn28h> Dreki, hmm. Not sure then :/ that is strange
<fccf> donovan: see PM
<deadredghost> anyone know how to change the sound device in the terminal its not working from the windows
<BoredOOMM> I am needing help restoring a /home_backup
<phenix> goodnight guys.  Cheers.
<fccf> donavan: see PM
<Pluxii> boob: yeah i've never had it transfer into my main OS, don't really see how it could.  My brother and I have been trying to catch conflicker for months now and just can't get it lol we want to pick it apart
<Dreki> cn28h well thanks anyway m8
<cn28h> Dreki, when I try it it does dump one, though
<Smart_> jaunty screen bad in virtualbox 3.02 ( sun emulator ) help plz
<bobo> Pluxii: hahah, yeah guys, i wanna catch a virus!!!!!!!!
<Pluxii> ok wife is here with Sonic food =) see you guys in a bit
<Smart_> desktop version
<howie> fccf: you get a chance to look over that pastbin?
<fccf> howie: yeah ... asterisk should install with no problems using ... sudo apt-get install asterisk
<Dreki> i am havving a problem with a segmentation fault when i try to run MountManager terminal output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/219503/ does anyone know how i might fix this or find out whats causeing it?
<fccf> Smart_: you might want to ask in !vbox
<howie> fccf: and the zaptel and libpri?
<BoredOOMM> I am needing help restoring a /home_backup I followed Psychocats and borked chmod
<Smart_> fccf: is there a #vbox channel here in freenode ?
<lstarnes> Smart_: yes, and it has about 200 users
<fccf> howie: same with those .... all available pre-compiled in a repository for anyone to use
<howie> fccf: alright ty
<Smart_> fccf : found that channel , but nobody answering yet
<blubaustin> Hello
<Guest20226> looking for help with exerex laptop audio issue
<blubaustin> I switched from Debian to Ubuntu because I like ubuntu. But I have no audio in Ubuntu Jaunty, any ideas? I have installed all the gstreamer plugins, tried pulseaudio and etc
<fccf> Smart_: might be a tad slower than this channel
<Smart_> fccf : i have copyed /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the installation-CD image to the directory , as what is said on the net , but no use
<theRealBall> guys any ideas why my /etc/profile.d isn't working?
<Smart_> fccf : much much more slower
<fccf> Smart_: give me a min and I can copy mine from a virtual machine I have ... 9.04 right?
<gnubie> blubaustin; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html   you might look here
<blubaustin> k thnx
<Akalbulusikus> I hv problm installing ubuntu
<Akalbulusikus> When i highlite the text "Install Ubuntu" n press enter, thr is a message
<BoredOOMM> come on someone, third request help with chmod error
<darkhamm> i only want to know why synaptic don't have an undo command
<fccf> Smart_: http://pastebin.com/f1f0745e2 --- this will give you 800x600 best I can do for the moment
<ravindu> Is that true Ubuntu jaunty does not support compiz fusion??
<Baconizer> no
<lstarnes> ravindu: I've never heard that before
<Baconizer> Where did you hear that?
<Jeruvy> fccf: ok I got all 4 monitors working the way I like :)  Miro looks great on a big screen.  Off to the next project.
<fccf> Jeruvy: awesome ... glad I could assist
<ravindu> I mean extra effects with
<EnragedOstrich> oh Wow
<thomson> why are there a number of sound card drivers listed under sound preferences?
<thomson> there are even three of the same :-S
<mazda01> gartral, some progress. here's what it returned. sox formats: can't open output file `/var/lib/mythtv/tmp/': Is a directory
<Baconizer> thomson: most likely, because there are a number of sound card drivers
<EnragedOstrich> Hey, Anyone ever install ePSXe on Ubuntu and get it working?
<mazda01> gartral, sorry, I had to go somewhere now I can't see if you responded.
<ravindu> compiz worked in intrepid not for jaunty now
<thomson> Baconizer: but why do they all need to be installed?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I did!
<Baconizer> Are you sure they actually are?
<Baconizer> thomson: they're probably on a menu for you to install
<thomson> Bacoizer: i dunno, how do i tell?
<giiker> StrangeCharm: I can now login with keys, and NX works beautifully!
<EnragedOstrich> I thought Compiz was pretty simple to install
<ravindu> Is that true Ubuntu jaunty does not support compiz fusion
<ravindu> with extra effcts?
<Baconizer> ravindu: no
<Baconizer> Stop trolling
<Baconizer> >_>
<thomson> Baconizer: how do i tell what hardware is installed?
<EnragedOstrich> What's the best form of Ubuntu in your opinion, I think I have Gnome..
<ravindu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7623821#post7623821
 * Baconizer doesn't know
<ayman> hi
<Baconizer> Look at it
<Baconizer> It should say somewhere
<ayman> any body here to help me
<fccf> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Baconizer> You should know what you have installed
<ravindu> here is the thread that show the errors
<Baconizer> ayman: welcome to IRC
<Baconizer> As "ubottu" just said, simply ask it
<ayman> i have broken packeg
<Baconizer> D:
<ayman> how fix it
<Baconizer> err
<Baconizer> More detail
<ravindu> how can I get my extra effects back?
<Baconizer> Which version, Jaunty?
<Baconizer> Which package?
<Baconizer> Which arch?
<ravindu> jaunty 9.04 64x
<FloodBot3> Baconizer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf> !details | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Baconizer> fail
<thomson> Baconizer: i know what i have physically installed, but i don't know what linux has installed
<ayman> pid gin not work in my ubuntu i try to remove it and reinstall
<ayman> and me
<ayman> write in terrminal
<EnragedOstrich> I have just been born into the world of Ubuntu Linux, everything is good and smooth, but will someone please help me install ePSXe?
<ayman> sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<SlickMcRunFast> When is dell going to release the Ubuntu Desktop again? I want to buy one right now!
<Baconizer> thomson: sudo apt-get install pciutils
<Baconizer> SlickMcRunFast: they stopped? D:
<SlickMcRunFast> Baconizer, they only have laptops
<SlickMcRunFast> I don't want a laptop
<ayman> when i try to reinstall it its says   cant install pidign you have broken backages
<EnragedOstrich> I'd take a net book, they are only 300-400$
<gogeta> tell you ubuntu kernels are starting to suck
<ayman> how to fix this proplem
<Baconizer> thomson: then lspci -k
<Baconizer> thomson: or, lsmod
<ravindu> Anybody like look into my matter with compiz extra effects?
<fccf> ayman: start with sudo apt-get update
<gogeta> not even able to disable ipv6
<ayman> and install pidgin agine
<thomson> Baconizer: ok, thanks
<Baconizer> thomson: if you know what your sound card is
<Baconizer> :D
<thomson> Baconizer: i do
<ayman> and what
<fccf> ayman: don't get ahead of yourself ... we are going to get apt up to date first to see if that fixes anything
<thomson> wish there was something like everest for linux
<EnragedOstrich> Anyone wanna help me install ePSXe?
<ayman> ok
<ayman> on second to try
<ravindu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7623821#post7623821
<WIGGMPk> can anyone tell me how to solve this situation? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7237821f the kernel and modules are not installed but it still references that kernel
<giiker> queso: NP/quit
<Dr_Willis> !info pcsz-df
<ubottu> Package pcsz-df does not exist in jaunty
<click_here> ubuntu says it can't mount my usb drive.  thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> !info pcsx-df
<ubottu> pcsx-df (source: pcsx-df): Sony PlayStation emulator -- binary. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.816-1 (jaunty), package size 726 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<LLStarks> how do log output?
<LLStarks> the >file isn't catching
<Dr_Willis> click_here:  mount it manually - look for error messages
<EnragedOstrich> Is Gnome a type of Ubuntu? like Jaunty, or is it a program?
<click_here> Dr_Willis, where do i look for error messages?
<LLStarks> gnome = window manager
<lstarnes> EnragedOstrich: it's a desktop environment
<fccf> !gnome | EnragedOstrich
<ubottu> EnragedOstrich: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Dr_Willis> click_here:  in the terminal where you use the mount command to mount it manually... what is the filesystem of the drive?
<ravindu> Gnome is desktop environment
<Andorin> Can someone please help me figure out why my laptop, which normally connects fine to networks, will not connect to this specific unencrypted network?
<zenlunatic> LLStarks, gnome is definitely not a window manager
<lstarnes> LLStarks: it's not a window manager.  metacity and compiz are window managers.  gnome usually uses one of those two
<click_here> Dr_Willis, i do not know the manual mount command
<ravindu> and metacity,xfce,.. are window managers
<fccf> EnragedOstrich: here is a howto for epsxe ... although we cannot support it further here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95835
<Dr_Willis> click_here:  its 'mount'  :) with the proper options.
<click_here> Dr_Willis, oh ok
<fccf> Andorin: I'll give it an educated guess.... 1. what kind of router 2. what channel is it running on?
<EnragedOstrich> fccf: I tried that, but I'll try again
<EnragedOstrich> Be back in 20-60 mins
<EnragedOstrich> Thanks for answering though
<staticRails> Hi all, I wnat to copy all of the files in my home directory to my flash from the command line... anybody can help?
<fccf> EnragedOstrich:  or like Dr_Willis suggested there is pcsx-bin and pcsx-df in the repositorys
<EnragedOstrich> I tried PCSX, I didn't like it
<click_here> Dr_Willis, i'm  not sure what I would call it.  i tried "mount usb drive" cause that is how is shows up
<fccf> staticRails: cp ~/*.*  /media/flashstick
<zenlunatic> fccf, n
<zenlunatic> fccf, no
<Andorin> fccf: 1, ClearAccess AG10W modem/router, and 2, how do I check that?
<ayman> can any boody help me please
<Dr_Willis> !mount | click_here
<ubottu> click_here: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> click_here:  if its ntfs you need touse the ntfs-3g command to try to mount it.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | click_here
<ubottu> click_here: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jkbc> Hey everyone
<ravindu> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubottu,isnick
<fccf> Andorin: can the wireless card see the accesspoint?
<ravindu> sorry
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  i just cheat and install  the 'mc' file manager (its console based) and use it to copy things  (yes i am lazy)
<Andorin> fccf: On my laptop? Yes, it sees the network. It just hangs on "Obtaining IP address." Accesspoint, I don't know. Sorry, noob.
<jkbc> Just got an Aspire One today from woot.com. Put Netbook Remix on it and it's all working pretty well. For some reason though, websites I add to the app launcher don't have their favicon/assigned icons. Just a generic "gears" image.
<ayman> help
<zenlunatic> Dr_Willis, i use mc too ;)
<jkbc> What's up ayman?
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: THX
<ayman> i have broken backages
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  once ya discover mc.. :) it becomes a must have tool
<usr13_> Getting error that the user is not in the sudoers file.  What is this?
<ayman> how to fix it
<fccf> Andorin: strange... some accesspoints/card combinations don't work ... sometimes It can be a channel issue... ubuntu won't see above channel 11
<Dr_Willis> usr13_:  only the first initial user has 'sudo' rights.
<bashir> hi
<bashir> how can i change my desktop to 8bpp
<bashir> as in 8 bit color depth
<bashir> i dont see any option anywhere
<usr13_> Dr_Willis: As far as I know, this one is.  At any rate, I just checked and the user is in admin group
<bashir> and the xorg.conf in 9.04 is lacking in proper sections
<usr13_> Dr_Willis: What other issue should I look for?
<Dr_Willis> usr13_:  somthing is goofy then.
<eddyeoq> my sound isn't working, at all. im on a wubi install 9.04 64-bit. i can see the sound from PulseAudio Volume Meter, but i cant hear it.
<Dr_Willis> usr13_:  not sure. ive never had the problem except when using  a different user.
<Andorin> fccf: Someone once said something about "DHCP errors"... do you know anything about those?
<jkbc> Just got an Aspire One today from woot.com. Put Netbook Remix on it and it's all working pretty well. For some reason though, websites I add to the app launcher don't have their favicon/assigned icons. Just a generic "gears" image. What am I doing wrong, or what's broken and how do I fix it?
<usr13_> Dr_Willis: Yes, it is.  I set this up for a young man some time ago and he's somehow mucked it up.  Do not know what he's done.
<Dr_Willis> usr13_:  could be the users groups, or the sudoers file i guess..
<fccf> jkbc: the app-launcher doesn't pull favicon .... firefox bookmarks do
<bashir_> anyone have any ideas
<bashir_> i would think it would be easy
<bashir_> even easy in windows
<jkbc> So when I can change the icon when adding to the launcher, that's a bit misleading?
<click_here> Dr_Willis, thanks, i got it to work now
<jkbc> I'd like to use some high quality icons instead of the favicons, but if Firefox pulls it that won't do me much good.
<Dr_Willis> usr13_:  heres my groups (well part of it) file --> grep willis /etc/group | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f12a12bb1
<click_here> what is the best open source CD ripper / lossless sound player?
<click_here> that works on ubuntu
<usr13_> Dr_Willis: How about /etc/sudoers ?
<Dr_Willis> usr13_: http://pastebin.com/f48093598
<smilenet> muhe'
<Dr_Willis> usr13_:  i think those are untweaked by me.. :) i dont recall tweaking them
<fccf> bashir_: I would reccommend asking in #xorg .. they know the interface a little better
<EnragedOstrich> fccf: Bah, I have no idea what that help file means fccf
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: how to solve the permission issues in mc? "cannot chown target directory "mnt/...." operation not permitted
<Stanley> I'm in Add/Remove Applications and it's not letting me check off a box to add a program.. know why ??
<JohnGalt> I've frshly installed hardy
<JohnGalt> errr
<JohnGalt> oops
<WIGGMPk> can anyone tell me how to solve this situation? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7237821f the kernel and modules are not installed but it still references that kernel
<click_here> does anyone have any recomendations for media player/song organizer program?
<darkness> amarok
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: how to solve the permission issues in mc? "cannot chown target directory "mnt/...." operation not permitted
<Dr_Willis> click_here:  i like songbird and miro.
<Andorin> click_here: Exaile > Amarok
<zetanuxi> click_here: foobar under wine
<click_here> so many choices
<fccf> WIGGMPk: that kernel is way way #ubuntu+1 .... or even #ubuntu-kernel and really offtopic for this channel
<darkness> Andorin: blasphemy!
<jkbc> So when I add a bookmark from Firefox into the app-launcher, it will NEVER pull the icon or use the icon I point the dialogue box to? That seems... really silly.
<click_here> do all of those rip lossless?
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  you could chown the directory you are copying to - to be owned by your user...  or  run mc as root. but what filesystem are you copying to? vfat? ext2/3?
<zetanuxi> click_here: foobar does
<click_here> how about the others?
<mm3> I just use my own tactics and play via VLC when I'm on my linux box.
<Andorin> So... can anyone help me? With my wireless? My laptop normally connects fine to wireless networks, but it hangs on "Obtaining IP address" on this one specific, unencrypted network. Please help?
<JohnGalt> I've frshly installed hardy on a p4 1.9ghz with 1.5 GB ram, and an onboard intel video card. I'm noticing that my system runs quite choppy,b wether compiz is on or not. Flash Videos are jerky (esp youtube), and even .mpg's struggle when dragging a window or going fullscreen. I understad the onboard video stinks, but is this behavior appropriate for my hardware or do i have a driver issue? please help!
<fosa> what's the control for brightness?
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: fat32 is my destination
<fosa> ah, got it
<WIGGMPk> fccf: not really since its way way NOT installed and neither are the modules.. this is a dpkg error and needs to get resolved.. I havent had the 2.6.31 kernel on my laptop for 3 weeks now.. and have downloaded updates since then.. all of sudden this came up
<click_here> zetanuxi, does foobar play videos as well?
<Andorin> click_here: VLC = best video player.
<thomson> Can't create /var/lib/sysv-rc-conf : Permission denied at /usr/sbin/sysv-rc-conf line 454.
<cycrosism> Is there a way to make my user the "root"
<thomson> why?
<JohnGalt> I've frshly installed hardy (gOS 3 to be accurate) on a p4 1.9ghz with 1.5 GB ram, and an onboard intel video card. I'm noticing that my system runs quite choppy,b wether compiz is on or not. Flash Videos are jerky (esp youtube), and even .mpg's struggle when dragging a window or going fullscreen. I understad the onboard video stinks, but is this behavior appropriate for my hardware or do i have a driver issue? please help!
<Flannel> cycrosism: Why do you want to do that?
<jkbc> Well this has been useless. back to XP I go I guess
<cycrosism> Flannel, because when i go to save files it wont let
<click_here> Andorin, i used media player classic for windows. because it has GPU support while VLC does not
<fccf> WIGGMPk: sounds like dpkg is trying to process triggers after the fact ... you have some housekeeping to do
<Flannel> cycrosism: Where are you trying to save them?
<usr13_> Dr_Willis: There was no admin group.
<Condoulo> ok, I recently switched to Opera, and one thing I noticed, probably due to the fact its QT based, is the fonts are not as smooth as they look like in GTK apps. How would I change those settings for GTK?
<ravindu> hi how to refer for specific guy in channel when answering
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: it doesn't let me to change the ownership of the directory on which I have mounted my flash...
<cycrosism> Flannel, /var/www/
<darkness> click_here: The best players are either for music only or video only
<JohnGalt> ravindu: type their name. is there an easier way i dont know about?
<WIGGMPk> fccf: well do you have any constructive advice other then referring me to another channel? I removed the 2.6.31 kernel with the normal "sudo apt-get --purge remove" method.. any thoughts?
<Andorin> So... can anyone help me? With my wireless? My laptop normally connects fine to wireless networks, but it hangs on "Obtaining IP address" on this one specific, unencrypted network. Please help?
<usr13_> I used groupadd and added group admin and then added the user to it.  Thanks for the help.  (Was obvious when I compared your /etc/group to ours.)
<click_here> darkness, i guess that sounds right
<usr13_> Dr_Willis: see above
<JohnGalt> ravindu: type their name. is there an easier way i dont know about?
<cycrosism> Flannel, so how would i do that
<JohnGalt> I've frshly installed hardy (gOS 3 to be accurate) on a p4 1.9ghz with 1.5 GB ram, and an onboard intel video card. I'm noticing that my system runs quite choppy,b wether compiz is on or not. Flash Videos are jerky (esp youtube), and even .mpg's struggle when dragging a window or going fullscreen. I understad the onboard video stinks, but is this behavior appropriate for my hardware or do i have a driver issue? please help!
<Flannel> cycrosism: You'll likely be better off simply giving yourself permission to write there.  sudo adduser yourusername www-data ; sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www && sudo chmod -R g+wX /var/www
<cycrosism> Flannel, i just wanted my account to be root
<Okay> how can i get a more accurate battery applet. I think the one i have is all lies
<Flannel> cycrosism: What that does is add your user to the www-data group (which is what apache runs as), and then some permission magic to make it work like it should.
<jigp> hello guys whats the best browser to suo apt-get isntall? (except firefox - i have already)
<Flannel> cycrosism: You'll use sudo to do that then.  sudo cp source destination, etc
<click_here> terminal is so powerful, lol, and i can barely use it.
<SeaPhor> JohnGalt, disable compiz/desktop effects
<mm3> terminal is <3
<mm3> yay for irssi too :3
<ravindu> I think ubuntu ultimate projects is very important like countries like my own..havin snail internet.
<jujuranes> Andorin are you sure the router isn't using MAC filtering?
<JohnGalt> seaphor: i have
<cycrosism> No Flannel what I ment was how do i make my account the root or something that allows me to write anywhere
<Flannel> cycrosism: You don't want to do that.
<Okay> how can i get a more accurate battery applet. I think the one i have is all lies
<thomson> do i need to be logged in as root when i run applications from /usr/sbin
<thomson> ?
<darkness> jigp: I guess konqueror, but it's nowhere near as powerful as firefox
<cycrosism> Flannel, yes i do
<SeaPhor> JohnGalt, set to "None" ??
<JohnGalt> seaphor: im just not sure if this is how my pc should bge performing, or if there is a software issue
<Bala> my desktop freeze help me plz
<JohnGalt> yes...it's set to none
<Bala> i can't right click my desktop
<mm3> Bala: Intel Graphics?
<Flannel> cycrosism: No, you really don't.  That's rediculously insecure, and there's no reason to do so either.
<staticRails>  I cant change the ownership of the directory on which I have mounted my flash...
<jigp> darkness: i just want to open my second gmail.i cannot open another gmail account in one browser hehehe
<cycrosism> Flannel, its just a desktop that only I use so it's fine
<Bala> mm3 yeah
<staticRails> help please
<Andorin> jujuranes: It says it's disabled.
<qedx> cycrosism: i think if you don't know how to do it, you don't need to do it
<eddyeoq> my sound isn't working, at all. im on a wubi install 9.04 64-bit. i can see the sound from PulseAudio Volume Meter, but i cant hear it.
<SeaPhor> JohnGalt, its "on" by default need to set to "None" ??
<Okay> /home/michael/Desktop/rohos_mini.exe
<darkness> jigp, then konqueror will be just fine
<Okay> how can i get a more accurate battery applet. I think the one i have is all lies
<JohnGalt> cyrosism: running as root is the worst possible idea
<Flannel> cycrosism: No, even on a desktop system you don't want to run as root.
<Jason2gs> *claps*
<cycrosism> qedx, when i go to save files sometimes it won'y work i jsut want a way for it to save anywhere corerctly
<darkness> jigp, it's a kde app though
<Wizzel> Hey guys. I am trying to make another partition. I have the latest Ubuntu installed. Gparted will not do it while I am booting from the disk and gparted as a live CD fails. Any other options?
<jujuranes> hm, weird.
<jigp> darkness : thanks..whats the other browser that i could install?for gnome
<SeaPhor> JohnGalt, in System>Preferences>Appearance
<JohnGalt> cycrosism: running as root is the worst possible idea. for reelz
<cycrosism> i dont mind
<JohnGalt> SeaPhor: yes. It is not a compiz issue.
<zetanuxi> does anyone know any other way besides virtual machines to sync a zune in ubuntu?
<dave_30> dxc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxpppppppppppppppppp;
<qedx> cycrosism: why not just first save it within your home and then do a sudo cp to the final destination?
<spikemcc> need help desesperatly with an Ati !!!
<Flannel> cycrosism: Sorry.  But no, you don't.  And this channel will not help you do so.
<darkness> jigp: i think it's called epiphany, but i don't know how good that one is
<cycrosism> whatever your no help-
<darkness> jigp, although i think it'll serve your needs just fine
<Bala> mm3 give me any idea
<SeaPhor> JohnGalt, look at System>Admin..>Hardware Drivers...
<Jason2gs> Heh, you guys lectured him just like you lectured me :D
<Jason2gs> <3
<spikemcc> someone can help or just help me get the xorg.conf and open source drivers from a live session ???
<JohnGalt> SeaPhor: yes. although i have full resolution, i feel like my driver might be wrong, but lspci says i have an intel card, and intel cards are built in to the kernel, corrext?
<Wizzel> Hey guys. I am trying to make another partition. I have the latest Ubuntu installed. Gparted will not do it while I am booting from the disk and gparted as a live CD fails. Is there any other options or partitioning programs that can schedule partitions when the computer reboots?
<mm3> Bala: I'm thinking you're suffering from the infamous intel graphics bug in Jaunty
<Bala> mm3 how to i get back?
<wizzo> Magi; Twelfth-day
<Okay> how can i get a more accurate battery applet. I think the one i have is all lies
<JohnGalt> okay: why do you think that?
<mm3> Have you tried to restart X?
<SeaPhor> JohnGalt, well, what card do u have? is it intel?
<Okay> JohnGalt, on max battery power, i get 15 minutes...?
<Jeruvy> Wizzel: you could try using supergrubdisk, that should get you rolling.
<Okay> JohnGalt, it's a new laptop too
<JohnGalt> let me lspci to tell you exactly.i know its onboard. i just got this box from ebay...an offlease job
<spikemcc> someone can help me to get graphics working on a dell inspiron 1501 laptop on ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS x64 with ati radeon xpress 1150 256 Mb ?
<zetanuxi> spikemcc: ati drivers are a pain. you're trying to get them to run on a live disc?
<Wizzel> Jeruvy: thank you very much!
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  for fat32 you have to mount the thing with the proper options to allow a user to write to it.. or write to it as root 'sudo mc'
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  fat32 wont rember/save the permissions/owbnership of the files.. so you will have to fix that when you restore them
<WIGGMPk> I cant install anything because dpkg is trying to configure initramfs for a kernel I removed over 3 weeks ago.. Can anyone help me out? I cant install anything right now http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7237821f
<Bala> not yet it's working normally aftr restart
<Jeruvy> Wizzel: np :)
<JohnGalt> SeaPhor: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01
<spikemcc> no it run perfect on the live cd and I have bugged my installation so maybe I could restore my graphics easily from a live cd ...
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: I ran it using sudo mc
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: what are the optoins?
<wizzo> Jeruvy: Is that a free Ubuntu program, supergrubdisk
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  if your root user cant even write to it - then you got some odd issues going on.
<zetanuxi> spikemcc: the update manager should provide the restricted drivers auto.
<eddyeoq> my sound isn't working, at all. im on a wubi install 9.04 64-bit. i can see the sound from PulseAudio Volume Meter, but i cant hear it.
<spikemcc> I got helped from #ati and #radeon but there is nothing that work but before open source driver, ati driver from both ubuntu and latest catalyst worked well ... I messed up my xorg when I tried to put my 2nd monitor
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: how I can ask the command line to show the output of the cmd "mount --help" page after page?
<Jeruvy> wizzo: no, its a stand alone product:  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Andorin> So... can anyone help me? With my wireless? My laptop normally connects fine to wireless networks, but it hangs on "Obtaining IP address" on this one specific, unencrypted network. Please help?
<dave_30> whats the best option for syncing an ipod touch?
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  command | less
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  or try 'man mount '
<spikemcc> zetanuxi it's not working for it now ...
<Wizzel> Jeruvy: is supergrubdisk something I would burn to a cd too, and then run at start up?
<JohnGalt> SeaPhor: im just suprised at the slowness of this machine. i have a gig and a half of ram....even with onboard video and 1.9mhz..i should still be able to enjoy video with no jerks, right?
<spikemcc> the last thing left is envy and it never worked well for me
<Athunye> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0) What is the name of the module for this card ?
<SeaPhor> then set to "none" and check your system-settings in System>Admin..>System monitor  make sure the RAM is accurate and that there is a swap partition
<Jeruvy> Wizzel: yes.  you'll need to boot it from cd or usb floppy etc.
<Wizzel> Jeruvy: thanks again
<eddyeoq> my sound isn't working, at all. im on a wubi install 9.04 64-bit. i can see the sound from PulseAudio Volume Meter, but i cant hear it.
<fccf> JohnGalt: I noticed you are using the Gos distro.... which is a direvitive version, and not normally supported here
<r00tdigger> not to add to the list of ever growing questions but i did alot of searching before coming here, is there a place to get a driver(non intel) for my onboard intel 845, it's using 1810 right now and it's only showing 256k for gpu memory when it's 64mb..also i'm running bt4 pre
<r00tdigger> i810*
<SeaPhor> eddyeoq, have you plugged in speakers or headphones to test?
<eddyeoq> saephor: yes
<BABER> hi
<JohnGalt> fccf: i understand. if it's any help, i did have the same issue on jaunty. i find that the users in here are typically more knowledgeable
<ayllu> Hi... I need some help; when i click on the computer icon, all mi icnos from desktop desapear and the folder doesnt open
<BABER> how can i understand all of my system information?
<JohnGalt> fccf: sorry if im breaking the rules
<dave_30> whats the best option for syncing an ipod touch?
<IndyGunFreak> dave_30: windows
<eddyeoq> SeaPhor: pulseaudio volume monitor shows that there's sound but i cant hear it
<Andorin> So... can anyone help me? With my wireless? My laptop normally connects fine to wireless networks, but it hangs on "Obtaining IP address" on this one specific, unencrypted network. Please help?
<GhostWolf_> hi people.. i have a problem, i can't seem to log in to my desktop when the login screen shows up i enter the info and then login screen just appears again.. can anyone please help me?
<fccf> JohnGalt: Unfortunatly I am running Hardy on intel hardware... and really cannot play video because this server is setup for audio streaming
<fetusbubble> dave_30: windows is best like ^.. actually today i just killed my ipod trying to sync it in amarok
<BABER> what command i can get all of my system information?
<r00tdigger> GhostWolf_, try startx after login
<SeaPhor> eddyeoq, that doesnt answer the question, the audio is going somewhere, plug in something to the external and see...
<JohnGalt> fccf: so you think it's normal for me to have video trouble with 1.5gb of ram, and a 1.9mhz p4? I mean, i know it aint a monster, but it should be more htan enough, right?
<SnakDoc> BABER hardinfo is a app that shows a lot of system info top is another non - gui
<GhostWolf_> r00tdigger how do i do that?
<Bob_Dole> Is there anyway to Overclock my Radeon 9200 in ubuntu? on windows I just download RivaTuner and all's good, I can OC it 50-100mhz and it plays my favorite game acceptably well...on linux, I get 10FPS.
<agentzim> When trying to burn a CD using the live cd, "Error while burning.  The drive is busy"
<sinjan> hi all
<r00tdigger> after loging in you what do you see
<GhostWolf_> r00tdigger btw im using kubuntu 8.04
<eddyeoq> SeaPhor: i tried and nothing
<SnakDoc> BABER also htop is a color verision that shows info depends what you are wanting to see
<GhostWolf_> the login screen
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole:  with 10fps - i think you may need better video card drivers.
<r00tdigger> after logging in?
<fccf> JohnGalt: should be, but ya never know
<Dday> has firefox 3.5 for ubuntu came out yet?
<BABER> SnakDoc: there is not any command?
<spikemcc> Bob_Dole > ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS + Ati catalyst 9.4 should do well
<GhostWolf_> black screen appears as i logged in and the loggin screen appears again
<GhostWolf_> yes
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | Dday
<ubottu> Dday: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Bob_Dole> Dr_Willis, there doesn't seem to be a restricted driver. And It's Tremulous, based on the Quake 3 engine. And I think it was 8.10
<Bob_Dole> ubuntu 8.10*
<Dday> why is my update button greyed out in ubuntu then?
<SnakDoc> BABER if you type top you get system info such as task manger would give also htop does same
<EnragedOstrich> Bah! I am never gonna get ePSXe working
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole:  ati dumped the card from their fglrx drivers  - so you may be a bit out of luck.. unless you drop back to an older release of ubuntu/x/ati-drivers... (i dont use ati any more so thats all i know on the topic)
<SnakDoc> BABER i like way htop looks my self sudo apt-get install htop
<sinjan> anyone here have experience with X58 mobos?
<GhostWolf_> ok since r00tdigger left can anyone else try to help me with my problem??
<spikemcc> Bob_Dole put back 8.04 , 8.10 can do it but 8.04 is better in most cases
<Dday> How do i update my firefox to 3.5 the update button is greyed out?
<JohnGalt> fccf: for all i know i could be using a wrong driver. ive been using ubuntu for 3 years almost exclusively, but idon't know much about what goes on under the hood. I usually stick to the gui, and don't do much in terminal without the guidance of a forum or irc chan
<lonejack> hi, is it possible to replicate a sistem configuration on another? My problem is this: I've a PC with an hd already configured(/boot, /,/home on three partitions). I would like to remount UBUNTU removing the actual hd, copying the /home on the new, but reinstalling all the previous sw packages on the new hd. Can somebody give me some advices?
<BABER> SnakDoc: i want informatiom example cpu spees/ memory capacity / graphic ......
<tkmr> Wooh! My powered by Ubuntu stickers finally came today!
<fccf> lonejack: aptoncd
<Bob_Dole> spikemcc, k, I'll see if I still got a disk lying around. and Stock Clocks on windows are just outside of playable. 20-25FPS most of the time, OC'd it's 25-35FPS most of the time.
<fccf> tkmr: how long did that take? I ordered mine a week ago from system76
<darkness> Dday, you have to install the package named firefox-3.5
<SnakDoc> BABER hard info i think is what you are looking for
<WIGGMPk> fccf: FYI, I ran "sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.31-rc1-candela -u" which yelled about not finding /lib/modules/2.6.31-rc1-candela so I made the directory with sudo, ran the command again and then ran "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and its fixed.. Now ill just remove the kernel with update-initramfs
<darkness> Dday, use synaptic
<sinjan> ok.... anyone know how to deal with jmicron raid controller? ^^;
<GhostWolf_> i have a problem.. i can't seem to get passed the login screen on my nix box.. im using kubuntu 8.04 everytime i try to log in the login screen just reappears agin
<spikemcc> Bob_Dole I got an Ati laptop on linux for years take the LTS you will be better ...
<tkmr> fccf: it took forever, nearly three months I think, and it's literally right down the street from me.
<Dr_Willis> wowsers - the pcsx package in the repos.. worked..:) its playing FF7 here for me...
<BABER> SnakDoc: hard info is gui but i want cli
<Dday> darkness, how do i use the spm to update it?
<lonejack> fccf: thank you very much!!!!
<whattheazn> hi
<fccf> tkmr: so you are in denver? that's a bummer
<spikemcc> 8.04 with ati driver from ubuntu or thoses from ati if you work a little to make them work
<fccf> lonejack: no problem
<SnakDoc> barber you wanting to know how much cpu usage swap and stuff at moment i would try htop
<sinjan> any other help channels for ubuntu..?
<whattheazn> can anyone help me install iogear gwu623 in unbuntu 9.04. I have the cd but i don;t know how to install it
<whattheazn> please
<darkness> Dday, you can't 'update' it, since firefox-3.1 and firefox-3.5 are different packages
<tkmr> fccf: a suburb of denver yes. Just don't give up hope. They WILL come... eventually. =)
<Dday> so what do i do then?
<GhostWolf_> can anyone help me with my problem please??
<SnakDoc> braber iptraf will show lots of network info if thats what you are wanting to see in cli no sure of anything for gpu
<fccf> whattheazn: what is a gwu623?
<whattheazn> iogear usb wireless
<darkness> Dday, you can, however, install firefox-3.5 and it'll show up as 'Shiretoko' in the menu
<Dr_Willis> Dday:  install firefox 3.5 packatge.
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | Dday
<Bob_Dole> If the PC I'm running the videocard on had SSE I'd just use my GeForce 6200, but it yells I need SSE to use openGL :/
<buzzmandt> anyone with intel graphics think  the latest kernel graphics driver in karmic is "slow"?
<Dr_Willis> buzzmandt:  check in #ubuntu+1
<buzzmandt> thanks
<whattheazn> i am new to unbuntu
<GhostWolf_> i have a serious problem.. please help me.. i asked twice and basically no one has answered back
<sebsebseb> whattheazn: what is that for a program?
<Dr_Willis> Please State the Nature of the Linux Emergancy.
<Bob_Dole> Ghost, I have no idea what your problem is.
<eddyeoq> SeaPhor, i tried the built in speakers, i plugged in speakers, and headphones, but i didn't get any sound
<GhostWolf_> i already stated twice..
<lstarnes> GhostWolf_: have you tried changing the session type?
<GhostWolf_> my problem is i can't get passed the login in screen when i enter my user/pass
<sinjan> any guru help me?
<GhostWolf_> lstarnes yes i believe i did..
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf_:  try logging in at the alt-ctrl-f1 console also..
<sebsebseb> GhostGum: you need to reset your password?
<whattheazn> i have the cd installation with linux files but i don't know how to install in ubuntu
<SeaPhor> eddyeoq, ok, was just 1 to eliminate..
<lstarnes> GhostWolf_: have you tried every session type, including failsafe ones?
<whattheazn> it has .rpm files
<Dr_Willis> whattheazn:  you burn the iso image to a cd.. and boot from it normally
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I think that's confusing for newbies, they are better off going to recovery mode and reseting their
<GhostWolf_> lstarnes no i haven't
<lstarnes> whattheazn: ubuntu generally does not use .rpm
<basix> ubuntu rocks :)
<whattheazn> oh
<Dr_Willis> whattheazn:   huh? oh - i missunderstood. :) never mind.
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: you need to reset your password?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  unless it DOES work in console.. then that shows its not a password issue..
<GhostWolf_> Dr_Willis i tried that but someone earlier was trying to get me to get the logs and paste it here
<GhostWolf_> sebsebseb no i can't get passed the screen itself i know my password..
<eddyeoq> SeaPhor, what do you mean
<zetanuxi> ghostwolf: is something being mistyped? capslock?
<fccf> whattheazn: I think if you follow the directions here you should be able to get that to work http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-951683.html
<GhostWolf_> zetanuxi no
<whattheazn> thak
<jeffjpeterson> how do i get ubuntu to stop brining pidgin to the foreground when i get a message?
<nilc> Hi folks. I managed to dork my apt-get in a way that I can't get out of. Anything I do complains about dependencies and tells me to 'apt-get -f install'. I try that, but it always fails with lots of dpkg errors about post-removal scripts failing.
<zetanuxi> ghostwolf: okay, knew it was probably a stupid question, but its happened to me more times than i care to admit.
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjpeterson: in pidgin, go to tools/notifications and turn it off
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjpeterson: i can't remember which one it is, but you'll figure it out.
<jeffjpeterson> IndyGunFreak thanks man
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjpeterson: i think its nautilus integration, but don't hold me to it.. there's only a couple that are checked by default, so i'm sure you'll figure it out
<GhostWolf_> zetanuxi if it was that i'd get login failed, the problem is when i enter my password it goes to a blank screen and the login screen appears again
<jeffjpeterson> IndyGunFreak actually, i dont see anything about notifications in preferences
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjpeterson: tools/plugins
<jeffjpeterson> IndyGunFreak ah. just about to say i found the plug in
<jeffjpeterson> IndyGunFreak thanks again
<IndyGunFreak> np
<SeaPhor> eddyeoq, just an idea, 1 less to test
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjpeterson: i haven o idea why they done that, that is one of the most annoying things i've ever seen in my life.. i'm glad its easy to disable
<GhostWolf_> i wouldn't mind reinstalling the os but theres files i wanna get and i can bring em to this comp but i doubt there is a way to do that without going into the desktop
<Vinnnnn> Hey friends, does anyone know how to bind a hotkey in the terminal?
<eddyeoq> ok
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: you can access your Ubuntu partition and it's files, on the live session on the Ubuntu CD
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: ,but if you used Wuib hmm
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: Wubi
<GhostWolf_> sebsebseb well i have the livecd still how would i get to that part??
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: boot it and open the Ubuntu partition, as simple as that
<morphias> is there a ubuntu development channel?
<dhonie> tfujgyj
<GhostWolf_> sebsebseb do i go to the os like as im trying it?? is that what you mean??
<Vinnnnn> no one know how to bind a key? like bind f10 quit sorta thing.. but in the terminal.. I looked on google and couldn't find anything
<prospire> is there any place in jaunty where key logs are saved??
<prospire> from which I can retrieve?
<prospire> the keylogs?
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: you have data in the Ubuntu partition, you want to get hold of it?  then re install Ubuntu?
<Vinnnnn> I doubt it prospire, it would be a pretty big security flaw
<GhostWolf_> sebsebseb the reinstall would be if i can't get passsed this problem
<prospire> Vinnnnn: even I think so
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: and I am saying you can access the data on the Live CD
<GhostWolf_> and if i have to yes i wanna get the stuff i have in that partition before i reinstall
<prospire> but a person said me that logs are saved somewhere in jaunty
<prospire> he didnt tell me the exact place
<prospire> I just wanna check
<GhostWolf_> i know sebsebseb im just asking i can do that by accessing the os as if im trying it you know the first option it has
<jeffjpeterson> can i ask about xfce here or do i need to go to the xubuntu channel?
<Vinnnnn> good luck with it prospire.. sounds like a pretty microsoft thing to do though :p
<sebsebseb> GhostWolf_: yes that's how you do it
<prospire> Vinnnnn: yah....microsoft :-D
<GhostWolf_> ok..
<Dr_Willis> jeffjpeterson:  depends on the question. :)  most of us in here dont use xfce.
<prospire> ubuntulog: do u kne....since ur name is ubuntu'log'
<bullgard4> At startup NickServ reports: "You are already logged in as bullgard4." Am I correct in assuming that my ~/.irssi/config file has a wrong entry?
<jeffjpeterson> well, im trying to drag icons to the panel, but instead they just launch
<Dr_Willis> jeffjpeterson:  i recall xfce dosent have that feature.. which i found very very annoying
<SiL3nt-[X]> I am seeking help with my ubuntu os =\.
<Dr_Willis> Please State the Nature of the Linux Emergancy.
<Bob_Dole> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<SiL3nt-[X]> I cant install eggdrop on my vps. I am running ubuntu.
<dhonie> rrdrtg
<dhonie> erer
<dhonie> eresr
<jeffjpeterson> Dr_Willis wow, that is a bit of a pain. guess ill get over it.... do love this os
<dhonie> heeeeeeeeeeeelp
<dhonie> help me
<Dr_Willis> jeffjpeterson:  i much perfer gnome to xfce.. but thats the linux way.. use what you like
<dhonie> some to kill me
<Dr_Willis> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<Dr_Willis> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.1ubuntu1.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 391 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<dhonie> some to kill me
<fccf> computer: Deactivate Emergency Linux Support Hologram ... Dr_Willis
<Smart_> i down the disp-mem from 128M to 64 M , solved
<dhonie> some to kill me
<Smart_> i kill you
<Dr_Willis> dhonie:  try making sence please.
<jeffjpeterson> Dr_Willis, well i just like xubuntu because ive found it alot easier to work with. ive been able to customive it so much more that im used to on ubuntu
<Smart_> like that humor
<dhonie> some to kill me
<SiL3nt-[X]> So anyone can help with installing eggdrop on my ubuntu OS?
<dhonie> some to kill me
<staticRails> anytodo can help??? I want to install a new ubuntu. I have a crashed old one to and need its home directory. I have tried to copy the home directory on my usb flash using mc... but permission issues prevented me.
<Dr_Willis> jeffjpeterson:  Hmmm.. i found gnome more customizeable.. but to each their own .. :)
<bazhang> dhonie, please stop
<dhonie> im not joke
<Smart_> how to kill you ?
<jnev> fluxbox is the most customizeable
<dhonie> ohh no
<Vinnnnn> staticRails: did you run sudo nautilus in the terminal?
<jeffjpeterson> Dr_Willis true. thanks for the a's to my q's man.
<Smart_> i am having KFC chickens
<jnev> too bad it's not available by default on ubuntu
<thomson> is it best to install drivers from the official web site or the software sources that ubuntu uses?
<bazhang> Smart_, move along to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jnev> the web site is usually more up to date
<Dr_Willis> staticRails:  if the root user can not copy files to the flash drive.. then its possible its either got a disk error and remounting read only.. or ntfs and not been cleanly unmounted.. or some other ways mounted wrongly
<staticRails> Vinnnnn: i don't have gdm
<sebsebseb> jnev: the website for nivida drivers will usaully mess stuff up
<Smart_> bazhang , ok , i will stop that murder
<cbuser> I need some help, I am having some problems getting ssl to work on my server
<sebsebseb> thomson: you only get nivida drivers from the offical nivida site as a last resort, if the ones from the repo won't work
<Dr_Willis> jnev:  youve never used sawfish then. :)
<cbuser> can someone pm me and help me with the problems
<SiL3nt-[X]> .
<SiL3nt-[X]> Ummm requesting ssome help installing eggdrop on ubuntu please
<jnev> I tend to use the repositories first and then if I need something else I'll get it from the website
<jnev> nope never used sawfish
<Dr_Willis> SiL3nt-[X]:  sudo apt-get install eggdrop eggdrop-data   should do it..
<eddyeoq> my sound isn't working, at all. im on a wubi install 9.04 64-bit. i can see the sound from PulseAudio Volume Meter, but i cant hear it.
<thomson> ok, just confirming :-D
<tkmr> Any word on the intel video stuff?
<SiL3nt-[X]> E: Couldn't find package eggdrop
<Dr_Willis> tkmr:  care to be a little less vague
<Vinnnnn> Guys, I have a command bound to Fn+Right arrow. It randomly raises or lowers the brightness.. what I want to do is find out what command it is running so I can fix it, does anyone know of a way to find out?
<Dr_Willis> !info eggdrop | SiL3nt-[X]
<ubottu> SiL3nt-[X]: eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.1ubuntu1.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 391 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<Dr_Willis> SiL3nt-[X]:  its in the UNIVERSE repository in jaunty..
<tkmr> Um... When 9.04 was released there was a lot of problems with intel video drivers and such, and none of the fancy compiz stuff worked anymore
<Dr_Willis> is universe enabled by default? i forget.
<SiL3nt-[X]> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.1ubuntu1.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 391 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<sebsebseb> tkmr: I think that's still the case now, maybe not
<cbuser> QUESTION - I need help with setting up ssl on my server. http://beta.barebabies.com:443/ works but is not secure but https://beta.barebabies.com does not work
<Dr_Willis> tkmr:  i fixed my intel systems weeks ago and use compiz on them now
<SiL3nt-[X]> Lol wtf?
<Dr_Willis> tkmr:  theres some intel ppa repos with updated packagages (unsupported, user beware) :) but they worked on the 2 laptops i have
<SiL3nt-[X]> Thanks Dr_Willis......more user friendly?
<tkmr> Dr_Willis: Unsupported? Sounds like fun! =D
<SiL3nt-[X]> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Dr_Willis> tkmr:  i followed the docs at --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<cbuser> Anyone?
<kbp> I have a blank 500GB HDD to store backup image files (from partimage). I want to have 2 partitions. Should I format those 2 as logical (inside extended) or one primary and one logical? which one is better to use ?
<tkmr> Dr_Willis: Thank you
<onestep> hello! can someone help me to deal with network manager? :)
<cbuser> Can someone please help me get set up with ssl?
<Dr_Willis> SiL3nt-[X]:  the eggdrop program is in the repos.. you may need to enable the universe reposiutory. and  theres no C Compiler installed on  ubuntu by defalt.
<onestep> i
<Dr_Willis> !repo | SiL3nt-[X]
<ubottu> SiL3nt-[X]: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<onestep> I'm using network-manager-pptp for PPTP VPN, and everything is fine, except there is no default route added for ppp0
<onestep> route add default dev ppp0 solves the problem, but is there any way to add the default route automatically?
<onestep> something like the 'defaultroute' option in pppd options, but for NM
<eddyeoq> my sound isn't working, at all. im on a wubi install 9.04 64-bit. i can see the sound from PulseAudio Volume Meter, but i cant hear it.
<staticRails> i am installing a new ubuntu ... in the migrate document and setting it doesn't recognize any os. but I have an ubuntu and a xp os. may I encounter a problem?
<Dr_Willis> eddyeoq:  your speakers are on? the volume turned up...... hmm.. lets see...     thats about all i an think of..
<losher> kbp: you can have up to 4 primary partitions, so just make them both primary...
<eddyeoq> Dr_Willis, yes
<kbp> losher: any reason? :)
<Amid> Hello, I have ubuntu 9.04, I am having trouble with my mobile broad band. Could anyone help? :D
<Dr_Willis> I tend to always use primaries if i can.
<Mike94287> What's the easiest way to run a local LAMP?
<ravindu>  Moved to Jaunty from Intrepid No Compiz any more.why?
<cbuser> Amid - I cant get anyone to help me either
<Amid> What are you using?
<ravindu> Details : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7623821#post7623821
<Dr_Willis> ravindu:  intel video card?
<Amid> I am on Sprint network.
<ravindu> no nvidia
<Mike94287> ravindu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<Amid> cbuser - What problem are you having, I want to know if it is the same as mine.
<losher> kbp: simply that's it's easiest and most straightforward. I'm not even sure why you want 2 partitions -- all my additional storage is just a single partition per disk...
<ravindu> It's Nvidia
<sirbob> how come ubuntu doesn't have the rocketraid drivers in the repositories?
<sirbob> they are open source
<cbuser> ssl setup problems using apache
<Amid> cbuser - I am not smart with Ubuntu, so I have no idea what that means. lol
<ravindu> Dr_Willis u got taht
<moymoy> sirbob: it's probably in the kernel then
<Amid> cbuser - Mine just won't connect, I choose my sprint network and nothing pops up for me.
<kbp> losher: one partition for OS backup, one partition for data backup, its easier to manage (and in case one partition gets corrupted there is still something left :) )
<Dr_Willis> ravindu:  perhaps rerun the hardware-drivers tool and let it see if it sees any updates
<sirbob> moymoy: I don't think so, I had to install them
<kbp> losher: anyway I have deleted the extended one and make both 2 primary as your suggestion
<ravindu> <Dr_Willis> I installed all the updates
<losher> kbp: it's up to you, but there's nothing more annoying than running out of space on one partition when there's space on the other one. And ext3 is well nigh incorruptible under norrmal operating circumstances...
<anirban> what is the difference between Webmin and Usermin ?
<losher> isn't webmin obsolete?
<losher> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kbp> losher: :S I formatted them ext2 because I think it's waste of space if use ext3... it's just for backup purpose so no need journal thing... is that right?
<ravindu> ????
<tarzeau> !usermin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermin
<tarzeau> anirban: no difference, both don't exist in debian
<tarzeau> that's as good as yast/yast2 doesn't exist in debian either
<anirban> ubottu : Are u sure that Webmin gives problem in Ubuntu .... ???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neax> .
<Flannel> anirban: Yes.
<tarzeau> anirban: very sure. it causes problems everywhere
<tarzeau> anirban: the only gui admin tool that i've ever seen work properly was on NeXTSTEP/OPENSTEP
<tarzeau> anirban: nowhere else, ever
<losher> kbp: I guess so. But isn't the point of a backup that it be reliable should you need it?
<anirban> tarzeau : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenStep ?? Openstep are u joking or serious ?
<tarzeau> anirban: i'm serious. it's still far ahead of all other software i've seen (yes including mac os x0
<Hilikus> how do i gunzip to a different directory?
<tarzeau> anirban: your question makes me think you don't really get the advantages of it, simply because you didn't have your hands on it
<tarzeau> Hilikus: put the file to a different directory, then gunzip it
<Hilikus> tarzeau really? there has to be a better way
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  or cd to the dir..  then do   gunzip ../path/to/the/archive
<tarzeau> anirban: have a look at http://livecd.gnustep.org/ and the screenshots for more details
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis that doesnt work. it tries to gunzip them in-place
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  Hmmm... it did last i tried it.. then again i tend touse the 'unp' command these days
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<losher> Hilikus: you can do: gunzip < compressed_file > uncompressed_file
<rich33716> hello
<jeffwheeler> How does gnome-mouse-properties' Touchpad panel set those properties? It doesn't seem to work with HAL (overrides values stored their), and goes directly to the driver, somehow.
<Hilikus> hehe, i can't i'm unzipping a bunch of file
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  aha - im untaring them also. :) not just ungziping them.. gunzip dosent make a copy it undows theoriginal
<Hilikus> i guess i'll just copy them like tarzeau suggested
<jeffwheeler> I'd like to configure the mouse through fdi files (more options), but the gnome-mouse-properties panel always overrides my values.
<rich33716> im sorry if i am in the wrong place. but can someone maybe offer me some quick help with an issue i am having? It would be much appreciated..
<staticRails> in which directory are the packages cached?
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  some arhive commands take a argument like '*.gz'  (note the quotes)  and it can do more then 1 archive that way. i know 'unzip' can do that.
<phoe6> rich33716: just ask
<ActionParsnip> !ask | rich33716
<ubottu> rich33716: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rich33716> i am having crazy trouble connecting my ubuntu box to my domain
<rich33716> my dns server and DC are on the same box and the firewall is off but it keeps telling me that the ports are closed on the box
<ActionParsnip> rich33716: can you ping the DC?
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  gunzip has a -r (for recursive) option also it seems...
<rich33716> yes but i cannot telnet to the required ports. however i can on the dns server
<rich33716> my setup is DNS x.x.x.199 and DC is x.x.x.198
<ActionParsnip> rich33716: if you can't telnet to the port then it is definately shut off as you can telnet into any port to test connectivity
<Hilikus> ok so a better question then is, can i make grep look inside gzipped files?
<ravindu> Moved to Jaunty from Intrepid No Compiz extra effects any more.why?
<ActionParsnip> rich33716: is one virtualised?
<rich33716> no
<anirban> What GUI based web hosting panel Ubuntu supports now ?
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: you need to install video drivers again for the new kernel
<rich33716> the box has 2k3 server and i assigned it 2 roles DC and DNS
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  Hmm... I think ive seen a 'archive-filesystem' thing for 'fuse' that lets you  mount archives and thus search in them.. but that may be overkill.. or awkward...
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  not sure of other ways...
<ActionParsnip> rich33716: well if they are the same box, how does it have 2 IPs for the same network?
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis ok, i was just wondering
<Hilikus> thanks a lot
<ravindu> how to that I installed nvidia driver from nvidia also
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  you searching for a file name? or stuff In a file?
<nomad77> Hilikus: man zcat maybe
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis yes
<Hilikus> stuff inside
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<rich33716> and thank you for taking the time to answer my question by the way..
<rich33716> :)
<ActionParsnip> rich33716: no sweat bro
<spikemcc> is there a way to repair xorg, mesa, ati to get my graphics working ??? maybe to take the live cd graphics setup and put it on my setup ?
<ActionParsnip> spikemcc: you can boot to recovery mode in the installed systems grub and select fix graphics
<ravindu>  lspci | grep -i vga I can not check it now but what you want to know?
<barqers> Guys, how do I connect to my windows machine downstairs? I go to network, and inside FRANCOHOME I see my other computer, when I double click it prompts for user domain and password. I type in Dale, FRANCOHOME, and the password, and it does nothing?
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: what it says your video card is
<spikemcc> I don't think it will do ...
<vise> Can I disable the (fn + up/down) brightness control management by ubuntu and leave it to the hardware? I want to do this as the step size is twice as compared to windows, and hence i cannot accurately control the brightness..
<ravindu>  GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M/PCI/SSE2
<staticRails> in which directory are the packages cached?
<Hilikus> which log would tell me when i did a dist-upgrade ?
<kbp> who here completely uses Ubuntu and no XP on their computer? please raise your hand
<ravindu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7623821#post7623821
<vise> kbp, Almost all
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: ok cool, then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-180
<baz> barqers, the feedback isnt great in letting u know that its doing something but it seems to be getting held up along the network or authenticating... have you tried places > connect to
<glitchd> can someone help with sound?
<sebsebseb> !details |  glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ravindu> udo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-180 I tried this again and again not worked
<glitchd> sound from speakers even when headphones are plugged in
<glitchd> running 9.04
<ravindu> even did dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> glitchd: what about it?
<barqers> baz: No I've never tried that before. What would the server be? :S FRANCOHOME?
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: I have installed a fresh ubuntu. My MB is intel dg31pr and its vga is onboard. How can I be sure that the vga driver is installed correctly?
<richardcavell> I'm trying to get hibernate working on my laptop. My swap partition is large enough, and I have it listed in /etc/fstab. But it doesn't have a UUID associated with it. Does it have to have that for hibernate to work?
<baz> try that and if it doesnt work get your ip
<glitchd> i dont want my external speakers to play when i plug headphones in
<baz> barqers, try that and if it doesn't work use the ip directly to test
<staticRails> Dr_Willis: three are no hardwares listed in my hardware driver list (in the system menu)
<baz> glitchd, go into volume control and mute the speakers there is a different control for them
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: read the command I gave, you didnt run the whole command
<brianguertin> My sound is working perfectly in every way but when I play a CD the music is all staticy. Ripping the CD with sound juicer creates files with staticy music as well.
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<staticRails> I want to copy the cache of my previous ubuntu to my fresh installe ubuntu. to have packages locally and not to download them again. anybody can help about where is located the cache of the my prev ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> brianguertin: is your PCM volume at 0?
<staticRails> I have installed a fresh ubuntu. My MB is intel dg31pr and its vga is onboard. How can I be sure that the vga driver is installed correctly?
<ravindu> first I removed the nvidia and I installed again wht glx missing?
<zetanuxi_> in the livecd, is there an option to boot into RAM?
<ravindu> I update it always
<staticRails> I have installed a fresh ubuntu. My MB is intel dg31pr and its vga is onboard. How can I be sure that the vga driver is installed correctly? three are no hardwares listed in my hardware driver list (in the system menu)
<baz> barqers, let me know if it works
<brianguertin> ActionParsnip: I dont believe it is, how can I be sure?
<[R]> staticRails: do you see something on your screen? its installed correctly
<barqers> baz: I entered the information into connect to, then it prompts for a password. I enter the password and the box closes, then reopens without any error dialogue. When I ping from terminal I get a response.
<dragon_> zetanuxi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<ActionParsnip> brianguertin: amixer -q set PCM 100% unmute
<baz> barqers, did u use the computer name or the ip?
<staticRails> [R]: ya
<ravindu> ActionParsnip please refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7623821#post7623821
<barqers> baz: I tried both. The IP was 192.168.0.101
<ARMENIAN> when I run a script with the command import pygame I get a message saying ImportError: No module named pygame
<richardcavell_> I have a laptop that cannot resume from hibernate. In my /etc/fstab file, I have the swap partition listed there without a UUID. Does it need to have a UUID for resume to work properly?
<Flannel> richardcavell_: Nope
<brianguertin> ActionParsnip: there is not PCM, "Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0"
<R0b0t1> I am trying to run a heap memory as a C function, normally this would work, but for some reason it does not and segfaults. I am pretty much sure at this point it is something in Ubuntu, does anyone know if there's any specific thing in ubuntu that may cause my program to not work?
<staticRails> I have installed a fresh ubuntu. My MB is intel dg31pr and its vga is onboard. How can I be sure that the vga driver is installed correctly? three are no hardwares listed in my hardware driver list (in the system menu)
<baz> barqers, both computers are on a simple home network shared through 1 router?
<richardcavell_> Flannel: I wouldn't have thought so.
<dragon_> !repeat | staticRails
<ubottu> staticRails: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> brianguertin: then open your volume app and make sure everything is cranked
<barqers> baz: Yes, one D-Link router. I checked in the settings and found the other IP address as well as my own. I setup the home network on the computer downstairs as FRANCOHOME rebooted into safe mode and allowed changes to be made.
<ambr> hey, i had a nice working ufw setup on my server, and just now enabled ipv6 .. it seems to only work with ufw disabled though, even though i've set IPV6=yes in the config, and re-added the rules in question
<brianguertin> ActionParsnip: I have, everythings fine, And all audio sounds great except playing from any CD
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: Checking for Xgl: not present.  and libpng error: Read Error   aren't great.
<ambr> ie: i have - 22                         ALLOW   Anywhere (v6) - in the status, and yet ssh traffic over ipv6 is blocked
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: i'd ask in #compiz
<glitchd> baz, that didnt work
<baz> barqers, have you ever been able to connect to the downstairs computer from another machine?
<ravindu> thanx ActionParnsip
<jiayan> ..
<Vinnnnn> Hey guys, im writing a shell script that needs to run sudo.. is there a way I can run the sudo command in the script without having to type the password every time?
<barqers> baz: Yes, when I switch onto my Windows Partition I can view and make changes perfectly.
 * Until_It|Sleeps is now away: Sleeping
<ravindu> what mean Bean count on ubuntuforum?
<R0b0t1> Vinnnnn: After one sudo is called, it should keep the password for a while.
<barqers> Downstairs is running XP Pro, I'm dual-booting Windows 7 RC and Ubuntu 9.04 upstairs.
<richardcavell_> ravindu: number of posts
<Vinnnnn> R0b0t1: Oh ok.. so even if it runs the script and kills the terminal, if I run it again it should remember the passwrid>
<staticRails> I have installed a fresh ubuntu. My MB is intel dg31pr and its vga is onboard. How can I be sure that the vga driver is installed correctly? three are no hardwares listed in my hardware driver list (in the system menu)
<baz> barqers, in 'connect to' choose 'windows share' and then only fill out your IP then click connect then follow the prompts
<dragon_> Vinnnnn: though it's not advisable, you can add a flag "NOPASSWD" in front of your username to allow sudo without password.
<anirban> What GUI based web hosting panel Ubuntu supports now ?
<ravindu> thanx richardcavell
<R0b0t1> Vinnnnn: Yeah
<_Apple_> I need to add a resolution to my second display and I've had no luck with modelines any ideas?
<R0b0t1> Vinnnnn: But only for like 5 minutes.
<richardcavell_> staticRails: doesn't that only apply to proprietary drivers
<dhonie_> test
<baz> barqers, also as a test completely disable your firewall downstairs
<dragon_> Vinnnnn: for more info, `man sudoers`
<bazhang> dhonie_, stay on topic
<richardcavell_> staticRails: I thought that ordinary drivers don't show there
<dhonie_> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<dhonie_> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<dhonie_> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<FloodBot3> dhonie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vinnnnn> dragon_: How would I go about doing that?
<GhostWolf_> dhonie don't flood
<Vinnnnn> dragon_: How would I go about adding the flag?
<barqers> baz: Okay will go disable firewall and try thank. Thank you for your help so far!
<GhostWolf_> oohps sorry thought i was in another channel sorry if i overstepped..
<Vinnnnn> dragon_: sorry, didn't see your other message
<richardcavell_> My Macbook cannot resume from hibernate (suspend to disk). My swap partition is big enough. Any ideas?
<anirban> What GUI based web hosting panel Ubuntu supports now ?
<jussi01> anirban: you mean like ebox?
<jussi01> !box | anirban
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about box
<jussi01> !ebox | anirban
<ubottu> anirban: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell_: make sure your backups are recent, boot to a live cd or USB boot and resize
<richardcavell_> ActionParsnip: resize the partition?  Why?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell_: if a partition isnt big enough, make it big enough by resizing it
<richardcavell_> ActionParsnip: No, I'm saying it's big enough. My RAM is 3 Gig. My swap partition is 3.2 Gig
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell_: misread, sorry
<_Apple_> I need to add a resolution to my second display and I've had no luck with modelines any ideas?
<vise> richardcavell, Whats the error?
<Hilikus> how do i make ubuntu see my windows shares?
<Hilikus> it sees the workgroup but not the computers in it
<Vinnnnn> thanks R0b0t1 and dragon_
<michael__> Can you ping them?
<Hilikus> aaah nm, after refreshingf 5 times it worked
<R0b0t1> I am trying to run a heap memory as a C function, normally this would work, but for some reason it does not and segfaults. I am pretty much sure at this point it is something in Ubuntu, does anyone know if there's any specific thing in ubuntu that may cause my program to not work?
<Ace891> lol, I find that typing smb://[ip address of computer] works well
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell_: what happens when you attempt a hibernate?
<richardcavell_> ActionParsnip: It seems to hibernate okay
<richardcavell_> ActionParsnip: It's waking up that's the problem
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell_: ok, what happens / doesn't happen exactly
<vise> richardcavell, Don't you see any specific error while resuming that prevents it?
<Vinnnnn> Does anyone know how to change the sudo timeout? For example, if I want it to remember the sudo password for x minutes?
<losher> R0b0t1: sorry, but it's far more likely you've made a programming error....
<richardcavell_> ActionParsnip: and vise: I'll do it now and get back to you with the exact messages
<R0b0t1> losher: No, no, sorry, I'm at the point where I've checked it too much.
<zetanuxi_> does anyone know how to sync a zune in ubuntu? virtual machines dont work for me.
<baz> Vinnnnn, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763142.html
<R0b0t1> losher: It's more likely there's some kind of thingy that watches programs that make jumps to places outside of their process space or something.
<R0b0t1> But I wouldn't know those.
<Vinnnnn> perfect, thanks baz
<Ace891> Could you use a stack trace?
<Ace891> I am not 100% sure I understand the question (only a novice programmer)
<R0b0t1> Yeah, I only know it segfaults when I try to call the char array.
<R0b0t1> But that doesn't tell me much...
<Ace891> hmm, array out of bounds error maybe?
<barqers> baz: Okay, I reset permissions to everyone, turned off firewall, and still it does not seem to go beyond password dialogue.
<newbuntu> greetings, I am having trouble with bugzilla,, can someone help me ?
<R0b0t1> That's possible, but I highly doubt it.
<vise> R0b0t1, Something to do with the execute disable bit of the processor?
<mjs22> R0b0t1: are you trying to load code into an array on the heap and just jump to it?
<R0b0t1> I have a RET at the end of my array.
<brianguertin> Playing an audio cd is very staticy, playing music from any other source is perfect.  I can't figure this out.
<newbuntu> greetings, I am having trouble with bugzilla,, can someone help me (it's a configuration thing I think) ?
<R0b0t1> mjs22: YEah
<baz> barqers, hmm, let me think here...
<R0b0t1> I call mprotect though -.-
<Ace891> Brian, what player are you using?
<jsq> hello! all of the sudden i cannot sudo or gksu, or login to a tty... can't figure out the problem.. just installed amarok in gnome, don't think that would matter
<barqers> baz: My thoughts exactly.
<baz> barqers, hehe. what kind of perms did you reset?
<EnragedOstrich> Will someone walk me through installing ePSXe?
<jsq> this is all i get: julian@julian-desktop:~$ sudo su
<jsq> [sudo] password for julian:
<jsq> julian@julian-desktop:~$
<baz> barqers, did u share using the windows wizard share thinggy
<Ace891> I have never done ePSXe in Linux, only Windows
<Ace891> you could try it with wine
<vise> R0b0t1, So you do a PROT_EXEC on mprotect?
<brianguertin> Ace891: Well right now, sound Juicer. If i rip songs then the songs themselves have static even when played on my mp3 player
<barqers> baz: Rebooted into safe mode with networking then right clicked each folder and under properties and security I set all accounts to "Full Control"
<R0b0t1> vise: Yes.
<EnragedOstrich> What is Wine?
<barqers> baz: Which wizard share thingy lol
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> jsq: try    sudo -i
<Ace891> Have you tried another program, like RythymBox or Amorak (something like that)
<brianguertin> Ive tried VLC, Kaffeine, etc, everything plays CDs statically, but music I already have plays perfectly
<jsq> no, same thing
<ActionParsnip> jsq: you will get an interactive sudo which is advised over sudo su
<indus> EnragedOstrich: it helps ostriches calm down and relax
<baz> barqers, there's a separate 'sharing' tab next to permissions - also i dont think u have to go in safemode all the time - is it back in regular mode when u are testing the connections?
<Ace891> must be a lib issue then
<ActionParsnip> jsq: are you a member of the admin group, if you run     groups    you can check
<Ace891> Ostrich, go to www.winehq.com to research.  It is an api layer that allows some Windows applications to run
<jsq> yes.. also i cannot login to i tty at all
<losher> R0b0t1: are you able to step through it in the debugger & see the exact point you get the segv
<jsq> a tty*
<brianguertin> well it sucks I cant save my music because all the files end up staticy, I don't know when it started happening
<barqers> baz: Good question, lol, I might've forgotten the sharing property. Let me go have a look.
<newbuntu> Ostrich: wine is not an emulator
<whattheazn> i have problem instaling my iogear gwu623 usb wireless in ubuntu? i have the installation with linux driver. How do i install it?
<Ali_nz> if i run a command in terminal, that takes ages, is there a way to login to that session  from another PC, wihtou tinteruppting the command, to see where its at?
<jsq> was working fine for a year.. now all the sudden i can't do anything admin or tty..
<newbuntu> greetings, I am having trouble with bugzilla page comes up blank. Any one have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jsq: what have you changed recently?
<jsq> must have been something i did in aptitude
<EnragedOstrich> Wow, really. I wonder if it will work
<losher> Ali_nz: which command?
<Ali_nz> losher: ddrescue
<Dabian> When I open some applications, like Evolution and Gwibber.  It asks me to supply a password to open a keyring or something.  Thats very fine, but for some applications I'd just like it to start up without asking me.  Is this possible?
<jsq> i deleted some xubuntu-desktop packages, but made sure i still had all the ubuntu-desktop
<Ali_nz> i could use a remote desktop session, but its a slow connection so terminal session would be better
<jsq> and installed amarok.. that's all i did
<ActionParsnip> jsq: not sure that would affect it, could try reinstalling them to test
<R0b0t1> losher: I might be doing this wrong, but I can only step through lines of my .c file, and that just gives me the line where I try to call it. Would there be another way (in case it segfaults on the RET or something, but I don't think this is the case, but w/e)
<EnragedOstrich> I had ePSXe on windows, but now I completely reformated to Ubuntu, will I have to partition part of my HDD for wine?
<jsq> i can't install anything :P
<EnragedOstrich> or Pay for it...
<Ace891> no
<newbuntu> Ostrich: the few times I've used it I was really impressed,
<vise> R0b0t1, mprotect returning no error?
<R0b0t1> No, no error.
<EnragedOstrich> Yeah, Sounds cool
<ActionParsnip> jsq: then boot to root recovery console, make a new user and add it to the admin group
<Ace891> What version of ubuntu are you running Ostrich
<Monona> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<newbuntu> Ostrich: it makes windows seem pixelated, linux seems smooth and beautiful
<jsq> ok.. will try that
<mjs22> R0b01: have you tried running it under strace to see where it dies?
<jsq> thanks
<EnragedOstrich> I might put all my Emulators in it if it works
<ActionParsnip> jsq: remember to set its password and try logging in as that user, see if it is all users or only the user you have logged in
<jsq> was about to but i didn't hit a key in grub fast enough
<R0b0t1> mjs22: If you're talking about which function it dies in, I already know, inside main when in function ?? (when I do "((void (*)())func)();")
<barqers> baz: That's bizarre as heck. When I went into Sharing & Security (not in safe mode). It notified me that windows had disabled remote access and all I had to do was redo the network wizard. It amazes me how Windows 7 RC could connect though? Oh well. Thanks for the help!
<vise> R0b0t1, Does it go this way: You load code from a file.. and say manipulate it and then call mprotect to enable execution and then jump to it?
<newbuntu> EnragedOstrich: my suggestion would be to dump windows all together, what ever it is you want it for (minus WoW) linux probably has a better solution that you don't know about
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all
<_Apple_> I need to add a resolution to my second display and I've had no luck with modelines any ideas?
<Ace891> I have seen WoW ran under Linux anyway.  But I forget the distro/config/program/etc...
<owen1> for ruby development, do i need to install ruby-dev or is ruby and rubygems enough?
<newbuntu> EnragedOstrich: also you might get a virus, (less likely than the Redmond garbage though)
<WhoNeedszzz> I'm having an issue where (doesn't matter which browser) a random page i've been visiting frequently (usually google) will all of a sudden show up blank. What's the problem?
<mjs22> R0b0t1: I guess I was curious if it dies inside the function being jumped to, or dies immediately when you try to jump.
<R0b0t1> vise: Yes, I try to run it like that (although no file stuff, just char f[] = {0x90, 0x90, 0x90, 0x90, 0xC3}; which I memcpy to a heap location.
<baz> barqers, great! at least it works, who cares why! But honestly you should almost never ever have to go into safe mode for anything - its possible that whatever u did in there wasnt saved properly when u went back in or something
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: try clearing your browser cache and history
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: I do every time i close the browser
<ravindu> why nobody in #compiz?
<Ace891> I agree with the other Ostrich, however there are some of us (like me) that because of school and other issues, cannot just dump Windows.  So Wine comes in handy
<vise> R0b0t1, So C3 is ret, which should return to where you called from .. right?
<losher> R0b0t1: I would use adb to try & debug it....
<barqers> baz: True. Oh well. Windows is strange. Hah. Thanks again. Only use it for gaming.
<newbuntu> WhoNeedszzz: I had a similar issue like 3 years ago, did a reboot to fix
<baz> barqers, no worries
<losher> Ali_nz: if you can ssh into the machine, you can watch its progress, or even run ddrescue remotely....
<WhoNeedszzz> newbuntu: hmm I can try that
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: try creating an extra profile in your browser to see if its that
<R0b0t1> vise: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: do you use firefox like everybody else does?
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: It doesn't matter which browser
<WhoNeedszzz> yes
<WhoNeedszzz> but i've tried in Opera and Epiphany
<WhoNeedszzz> same issue
<Monona> I can't get the wired network working on my newly salvaged desktop.  The network manager registers the network connection, and the DNS is configured properly, as far as I can tell.  Here's the output from some commands that were suggested on the forum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219559/
<Ace891> ostrich, if you are using ubuntu 9.04 (or others, I dunno) just use the Synaptic Package Manager and search for Wine when All is selected.  Take the one from there.  It installs easily
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: i its browser independant it may be your provider
<newbuntu> WhoNeedszzz: sounding like a non-browser issue,, did you try links or wget  as a sanity check?
<MelisU> Helllo, how do I brutally force package removal? dpkg -r --force-all does not work ?
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: try turning off your router (if you have one) as well as the modem (i it isnt built into the modem)
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: well no it has to be something with Jaunty bc my friend was over using hardy and it didn't have the issue
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: worth a try
<mjs22> R0b0t1: If it's small, you can post the misbehaving code on pastebin.com.
<vise> R0b0t1, I guess there could be a few things you could try. 1. Disable all optimizations of the compiler. 2. Print in hex the destination code (in the heap) and verify it's the same. 3. Step debug into the assembly.
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: That sometimes fixes it, but then it happens again
<Ace891> Monona, are you setting it to DHCP or Static IP?
<R0b0t1> mjs22: http://codepad.org/uArd7ZD4
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: can you ping the pages you have seen the issue on, see if it fails ever
<newbuntu> greetings, I am having trouble with bugzilla page comes up blank. Any one have any ideas?
<Ace891> I have never used bugzilla...
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: It's working now
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: It goes in and out
<zetanuxi_> newbuntu: no idea. had to google it to find out what it was.
<Monona> Ace891:  Network Settings says DHCP (what does that mean?)
<Vinnnnn> does anyone know of a way to get a single sudo to run multiple commands? ie sudo "command 1; command 2"
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: i'm saying its a flakey driver. are you using iwl3895 ?
<newbuntu> zetanuxi_: bug tracker, seems pretty good, I'm new to it though
<HotShowers> Vinnnnn: what about sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> Vinnnnn: easy:  sudo command1; sudo command2; sudo command 3
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: for?
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: a wireless adapter?
<EnragedOstrich> Hey, how do I know what type of Ubuntu I have Dapper/Jaunty/others
<Vinnnnn> ah fantastic
<ActionParsnip> EnragedOstrich: lsb_release -c
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: i'm using ethernet
<Vinnnnn> thanks guys, feel like an idiot now, hahaha
<indus> ActionParsnip: single sudo to run multiple commands
<indus> ActionParsnip: not 3 on a single line
<EnragedOstrich> ActionParsnip: I don't know what that means
<ActionParsnip> indus: sudo -i then, but both will work
<losher> R0b0t1: man mprotect says addr must be page aligned. Is it?
<ActionParsnip> EnragedOstrich: its a terminal command
<indus> ActionParsnip: i thought we coul dsudo &&?
<ActionParsnip> indus: the ; and && can be used to string multiple commands on one line
<HotShowers> EnragedOstrich: cat /etc/*-release
<R0b0t1> losher: ........ Is there any way to allocate page-aligned memory?
<Ace891> vinnn, just do sudo su
<Vinnnnn> well, what I needed was a way to run echo 100 > blah blah, but for some reason the sudo runs the echo, then doesn't run the 100 > blah blah
<EnragedOstrich> Okay, I have Jaunty
<EnragedOstrich> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> indus: && means 'do the next step ONLY if the previous passed'   ; means 'do the next step'
<MelisU> Hello, how do I force package removal? sudo dpkg -r --force-all bluez does not work ..
<vise> R0b0t1, mprotect upon successful completion, returns 0 right?
<losher> R0b0t1: dunno. You may need to ask on a developer's group. Also, the len field is a pointer to a size_t according to the man page. Dunno if that's a typo or not...
<R0b0t1> vise: Yeah, it's not returning any other number for me.
<mjs22> R0b0t1: that code snippet you posted segfaults for you?  Ran fine for me.
<vise> R0b0t1, Your code seems to be printing an error if it returns zero..
<Vinnnnn> ok, and lastly, I need to run sudo su and then terminate it straight away, so the script can run the next command
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: tried the cable that is used by the other system as you know it is good, or a different port on the connection device
<R0b0t1> Yes, but I see no message.
<EnragedOstrich> Wow, WineHQ is in the Add/Remove Programs
<Vinnnnn> sorry for this guys, but everyones been so helpful
<R0b0t1> That's pretty much the point.
<Vinnnnn> terminate the command I mean
<R0b0t1> mjs22: That is why I find it extremely odd.
<R0b0t1> Er
<R0b0t1> Oh crap.
<Ace891> sudo su just puts you into admin mode until you type exit
<R0b0t1> /fail
<mjs22> heh
<vise> R0b0t1, So do you see an "err"?
<cn28h> R0b0t1, how about mmap()
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: the other device was using the wireless, tried the wireless on my laptop (Jaunty) and didn't change anything (laptop has same issue).
<R0b0t1> vise: Indeed I do.
<ActionParsnip> EnragedOstrich: if the version in the repo is no good to you, try the one on the wine repo: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<R0b0t1> Still don't know why it runs for mjs.
<indus> MelisU: how about --force-yes
<jsq> ok, i added a new user, added them to admin group, no luck with sudo, still doesn't work. let my find the packages i uninstalled..
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: bizarre
<vise> R0b0t1, Runs for me too
<vise> R0b0t1, Did you change the compiler recently?
<losher> R0b0t1: mprotect fails for me....
<R0b0t1> vise: Not beside regular ubuntu updates.
<Ace891> jsq, you can try actually logging in as root, but you have to enable it first if it's not
<MelisU> indus: not working :(
<jsq> i could log in as root
<anirban> Hello to all!
<vise> R0b0t1, Oh yes.. it doesnt print a message for me too.. so it fails i think..
<indus> MelisU: try --force-depends
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I type "sudo /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate" and my screen goes completely black, then turns on in text mode and I get a cursor at the top-left of the screen, blinking. Presently I get three error messages that look like: [328.685635] btusb_intr_complete:hci0 urb fff8800a078d80 failed to resubmit(1). Then a cursor below that blinks. The CPU fan turns on. I have to do a hard reboot to get out of it.
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: i'm gonna say its a dodgy cable, the port on the outer is flakey or the driver needs a few parameters to be made nice.
<indus> MelisU: this will not remove dependencies
<anirban> Hello web5|org|u
<Freke88> How do you start the Intel Fortran compiler?
<R0b0t1> Ffs. For some reason what I'm trying to do works in OSX, but not in Linux on the same comp.
<mjs22> mprotect returns -1 for me.  so yes, mprotect is failing.
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: have you tried re-inserting the cable, to check its properly connected
<MelisU> indus: I already tried most of the force options .. not working
<vise> R0b0t1, Yep.. mprotect fails and returns -1 for me too
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: yep
<indus> MelisU: what is the error
<anirban> I thought Ubuntu to be secure!
<web5|org|ua> HOW to load at boot stage ndiswrapper (wifi) driver with all settings for wifi ?
<R0b0t1> vise: But does it fail with a segfault? I think mprotect just might be failing, but still running the code.
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: try sudo rmmod btusb   then hibernate
<ActionParsnip> anirban: its as secure as its config
<jsq> libgdl-1-0, libgdl-1-common, python-gnome2-extras, python-xlib, exo-utils, libexo-0.3-0, xfconf, app-install-data-commercial, boo, libapr1, libaprutil1, libboo2.0-cil, some other libs
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Okay I'll be back
<MelisU> indus: invoke-rc.d: initscript bluetooth, action "stop" failed
<vise> R0b0t1, I don't get a segfault, but i added an "else" to it.. so it does not execute if there is an error.. I don't think you should execute if there is an error
<oldude67> y
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I can't, rmmod is in use
<ActionParsnip> anirban: the default config is pretty decent, but if users start doing silly things to their system then it will get less secure
<mjs22> R0b0t1: It happily returns -1, and then finishes executing.  I put a print at the very end and it comes out just fine.
<MelisU> indus: it is obviously broken .. but I don't care. I just want to remove it
<cn28h> vise, what did errno say?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Scratch that. ERROR: Module btusb is in use
<R0b0t1> Odd.
<vise> cn28h, errno is -1.. how do i check what "-1" is?
<indus> MelisU: restart your pc then try again,works sometimes
<stefano> come si fa per non far vedere le icone sul desktop di kde?
<Ace891> errno?  not cerr?
<BABER> what command can write folder on cd ?
<cn28h> vise, no, tha'ts the return value -- add perror("mprotect"); after it fails
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: lsof | grep btusb | less
<MelisU> indus: it that already :)
<losher> R0b0t1: mprotect fails and gives me EINVAL (addr  is  not  a  valid pointer, or not a multiple of the system page size
<Ace891> BABER, depends upon what is installed
<indus> MelisU: ok what package is it and how did you install it
<losher> !it | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<R0b0t1> losher: That's what I figured.
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I get nothing
<BABER> Ace891: i want use command not gui
<MelisU> MelisU: it is bluez and came preinstalled and then broke while upgrading
<losher> R0b0t1: <smug> I said something about that 10 minutes ago </smug>
<vise> cn28h, R0b0t1 Invalid argument
<barqers> Does anyone know how to get gnome-do docky working in ubuntu 9.04? I installed gnome do but I cannot find preferences in order to load docky
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: from your error it appears that the btusb module is making it weird
<indus> MelisU: you are talking to yourself ? :)
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: and it says its in use but isnt which is a concern
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I don't even know what that module does. "Bluetooth USB"?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: try:   lsmod | grep usb
<indus> MelisU: iam assuming u did all sudo apt-get update etc
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: you got it :D
<MelisU> indus: yes .. tried it all.
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: btsub 21784 2    and    usbhid   47040 0
<losher> R0b0t1: man posix_memalign
<jsq> here is the entry in /etc/group: admin:x:115:julian,laura
<BABER> what command can write a file or a folder on cd ?
<jsq> laura is the account i just added
<R0b0t1> losher: Thank you :)
<MelisU> indus: there has to be a way to just remove the files and the package from the package db ..  but how?
<indus> MelisU: try --remove --force-remove
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: or lets try:  sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo rmmod; btusb; sleep 10; sudo modprobe usbhid
<MelisU> indus: I did
<indus> MelisU: try --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<jsq> it must have to do something with the fact that i cannot log in to a tty at all
<MelisU> ok
<MelisU> indus: same error
<jsq> julian@julian-desktop:~$ su laura
<jsq> Password:
<jsq> julian@julian-desktop:~$
<jsq> cannot log in at all...
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: First, I think you put an extra semicolon in that. Secondly, ERROR: Module btusb is in use
<indus> MelisU:do a sudo apt-get clean
<indus> MelisU:do a sudo apt-get autoremove
<indus> both
<MelisU> indus: already did
<indus> damn !
<MelisU> yes
<lucax> hello, how can i make gnome remember windows positions?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: if your keyboard or mouse stop working in all of this, just reboot
<indus> MelisU: /var/cache/apt/archives (( very risky) dont blame me later
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: sudo rmmod usbhid makes my keyboard stop but sudo modprobe usbhid gets it back
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I had to copy and paste the modprobe to get my keyboard back
<jsq> well, i am going to reboot into recovery mode and try to reinstall the packages i just removed, maybe that will help
<Amid> Hello, I need some help with my Mobile Broadband, I am using Ubuntu 9.04.
<jsq> i wish aptitude had a history
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: thats because they are attatched to the usb bus
<EnragedOstrich> Bah, I hate being new to Ubuntu
<Flannel> jsq: /var/log/aptitude
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: i was hoping taking the usb module out would somehow free the btusb
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Maybe it does but I can't rmmod it
<jsq> yes... but i have to enter them all manually
<moymoy> Cybertinus: how's your Eee PC?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I don't actually use Bluetooth. But remember I'm writing the n00b instructions so I want to make the instructions general
<Flannel> jsq: Just collect all the packages, and sudo aptitude install [list of packages]
<jsq> thanks... crosses fingers
<MelisU> indus: and?
<indus> MelisU: delete
<indus> MelisU: your package
<slap_stick> hey i'm unable to connect to keyserver.ubuntu.com is this a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: there may be a bug with mac and ubuntu with hibernate stuff. I dont personally use it as its a massive PITA to get nice
<EnragedOstrich> I am thinking of reformating into Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !mac | richardcavell
<MelisU> indus: that is just the downloaded package .. apt-get clean already deletes those
<ubottu> richardcavell: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: may have some clues
<indus> MelisU: but i recommend not touching it
<EnragedOstrich> Anyone think that is a good idea?
<indus> MelisU: ok
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: So what would you recommend I do?
<moymoy> EnragedOstrich: what are you using your computer for?
<indus> MelisU: hmm so right now bluez wont remove
<indus> MelisU: are you using any custom PPA's
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the ideas. I'll go to the Ubuntu Forums.
<MelisU> indus: nope .. no way the removal script fails
<ActionParsnip> WhoNeedszzz: you're gonna have to dig around a little. I can't think of anything
<EnragedOstrich> Writing/surfing/Emulation/Streaming TV
<indus> MelisU: have you tried reinstalling the package
<moymoy> EnragedOstrich: then why would you want to reformat into 8.04? can't you do that with 9.04?
<indus> MelisU: mm i cant help further
<slap_stick> anyone else have issues connecting to keyserver.ubuntu.com if i telnet to port 80 it never connects, however i can ping it fine
<MelisU> indus: sure .. from repo and the downloaded package with dpkg .. it always wants to remove the old one and it fails
<EnragedOstrich> ePSXe and VGA seem terrbile
<indus> MelisU: file a bug i suggest
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: try asking about 5 hours later
<EnragedOstrich> And I tried PCSX, can't stand it
<staticRails> what is the commands to see the mounted drivers?
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: mount
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Huh?
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: do yuo mean drives or drivers
<indus> staticRails: hi,
<MelisU> indus: yeah, I guess that is the only option. thanks anyway :)
<oldude67> MelisU, try editing the /etc/init.d/bluetooth find the line that says "pkill -TERM bluetooth" and change it to "pkill -TERM bluetooth || true and tell it to save and update and tell it yes when it asks
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: later in the day, different users in the channel
<moymoy> EnragedOstrich: you didn't have problems in 8.04?
<staticRails> i knew a tow char command which gave more info
<moymoy> EnragedOstrich: what's your resolution anyway?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I'm putting it on the forums.
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: i knew a tow char command which gave more info
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: good move, i'd ask in here later too :)
<Ace891> Hey, does anyone know a terminal command for Ubuntu 8.04 similar to typing ipconfig /all in windows?
<frk2> Ace891,  ifconfig ?
<switch10__> Ace891: ifconfig
<EnragedOstrich> moymoy: What do you mean resolution? As in screen size?
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: do you mean drivers for hardware, or do you mean drives as in hard drive storage?
<Ace891> lol, thanks
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I seem to be the Mac expert round here
<moymoy> EnragedOstrich: yeah
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu doesn't play well with Mac
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: please give the command for drivers too.
<lstarnes>  /ll staticRails
<EnragedOstrich> moymoy: Prolly 1240x1024
<lstarnes> oops.
<moymoy> EnragedOstrich: and that isn't working with VGA?
<lstarnes> staticRails: you usually don't mount drivers
<michael__> Hi, does anyone know how ubuntu determines what it's current dist is? I had a do-release-upgrade die due to network disconnect, and now it thinks it is already upgraded. I would like to resume it.
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: mount   will show you where partitions (you can't mount drives) are mounted.   sudo lshw | less   will show you all hardware and what driver it is used
<losher> R0b0t1: well, I got it to run, but I"m not convinced it does the right thing, and it crashes in the subsequent free(), which is a bad sign....
<indus> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: whch is why I asked you to clarify
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: why buy an overpriced mac to put ubuntu on it?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I bought the overpriced mac to get the mac. I only started using Linux properly this year.
<EnragedOstrich> moymoy: I am having complications with my gamepad - and I know it works on Ubuntu Hardy
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: fair point
<kbp> I haven an ext3 partition but I forgot so I mount it with "-t ext2", then I copied files to it. Is there a problem? I deleted the original files already.
<phishie> ubuntu makes any laptop look good, you dont have to get a mac
<richardcavell> It's only recently that I've found Linux to be truly accessible
<R0b0t1> losher: Could I see what you have?
<indus> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<R0b0t1> losher: Using posix_memalign, valloc, and memalign all fail for me.
<richardcavell> kbp shouldn't be. What problem are you expecting?
<staticRails> can we use the list of mounted ntfs drviers which we have in gmd in the terminal too
<EnragedOstrich> moymoy: Did you get that?
<MelisU> oldude67: that worked!! Coolio! Thanks so much. I updated and then removed. I hope it died a painful death!
<richardcavell> kbp: you've just lost journaling. No biggie.
<staticRails> or should we mount them in terminal again.
<staticRails> ?
<oldude67> MelisU, glad to hear it..lol
<lstarnes> staticRails: they're called drives.  drivers are pieces of software that are used for accessing hardware
<losher> R0b0t1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219566/ under ubuntu 8.10
<staticRails> lstarnes: was a typo
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: its a DRIVE, you never mount a drive, you can mount the partition/s  on the drive
<losher> R0b0t1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219566/ under ubuntu 8.04 <------------ not 8.10
<kbp> richardcavell: I just worry next time when I mount it with the right -t ext3 one, the journal gonna mix up and somehow will overwrite the data I just copy today.... Im not sure tho... just try to make sure there will be nothing happen
<MelisU> oldude67, indus: have a great day and thanks again. I'm outta here. Bye
<R0b0t1> losher: I see. Happily, that runs for me, this is getting me somewhere.
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: thx... and the answer to my question ?
<indus> MelisU: bye
<oldude67> MelisU, laters
<indus> :)
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: if they are not mounted how you like then you can remount them using terminal
<indus> mount <devicename> <location>
<losher> R0b0t1: well, like I say, I'm not convinced the array code executes, since you can't step into it with gdb (though I bet you can with adb)....
<jsq> okay.. that didn't help, and now i have a white screen? i still have the menu, but i can't see the button
<Kartagis> hey all. in System > Preferences > Sound, Sounds tab, I changed the system startup sound, but it still defaults. any ideas?
<jsq> f weird
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: you will need to use:   sudo umount /mount/point   to unmount the partition first
<R0b0t1> losher: As for the crashing, a mprotect(func, 5, PROT_READ | PROT_WRITE); fixes that, why do you believe it is not executed?
<R0b0t1> losher: I believe it does, I put in some random number into the f array and it segfaults.
<richardcavell> kbp: I just double-checked. It's perfectly okay.
<losher> R0b0t1: ah, good one, that was the final thing I needed, some actual proof that the array is getting executing....
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: we can see a list of partitions in places/computer window. are these mounted and have they any mounted name which we can use in terminal or we should mount them in termianl ...
<WhoNeedszzz> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks for trying
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7624374#post7624374
<jsq> here is my desktop now.. not an improvement! http://yfrog.com/9escreenshotqp
<kbp> richardcavell: ok thank you :)
<R0b0t1> losher: Well, thank you for your help. Magic touch or something because what you were doing looks almost identical to my code, with less error checking (GCC must see if you're using proper error checking and crash you if you aren't)
<R0b0t1> you had more error checking, wonder why this helps :P
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: i use terminal persoanlly
<losher> R0b0t1: dunno, but it's good defensive programming anyway....
<cdrew> hello
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: maybe my question is not clear....
<cdrew> can someone help me install a diffrent GUI?
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: gui for what?
<cdrew> ubuntu
<Dayofswords> question, has linux commands and use changed dramatically in the last 10 years, as i got a book on linux ($1 from  charity, focuses on redhat linux 6.0) from 1999, is it still relavent enough to learn something from?
<vise> cdrew, Thats a pain
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: do you mean a different desktop environment
<cdrew> i have a machine that doesnt have alot of ram
<vise> Dayofswords, Surely
<cdrew> i guese
<vise> cdrew, So you want to go to XFCE?
<Dayofswords> sweet, thank you
<cdrew> i call them GUIs
<cdrew> yes
<losher> R0b0t1: wasn't your initial test wrong? !mprotect is 0 when mprotect returns 1. So you thought it was successful when it was failing...
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: I want to use some nfts partion in terminal. they are accessible without mounting in gdm. are they accessible in termianl (without mounting) too?
<cdrew> but i'm running it on a PS3
<FreshPies> can't he just aptitude install fluxbox, and change the session in gdm
<Flannel> Dayofswords: There's a lot of differences between redhat and Ubuntu though.  There's some free ebooks you can find, that might be better for your purposes.
<FreshPies> that'd be way easier than going xfce
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: some of it is likely different, especially things related to package management (which varies between distributions) and for some other programs
<R0b0t1> losher: Yes, yes, but it was still failing when I fixed that and put posix_memalign &c in place.
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: do they have any default mounted name in terminal or should id mount them ?
<Dayofswords> ok thanks
<FreshPies> cdrew: would you ever use a window manager that didn't have icons and such?
<cdrew> no
<FreshPies> Why not?
<losher> R0b0t1: dunno then. Best of luck with the rest...
<progre55> hi people! I'm using gtk, and compiz, and using a theme that shows menu panels (applications, places, system) transparent. But it's not working, I mean, not transparent at all. Any ideas how to do it?
<cdrew> i'm a linux noob
<FreshPies> It has a menu
<FreshPies> i used it when i was a noob too
<R0b0t1> losher: Yeah, this was my main problem :D. Thanks again.
<cdrew> i still want icons
<ActionParsnip> staticRails: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs_partition; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<partition name here> /media/ntfs_partition -o uid=1000
<daycreature> Hey when you report a bug and it gets classified as such:
<daycreature> Changed in ubuntu-bots:
<daycreature> status: 	New → Invalid
<FreshPies> you can get the icons, but it's an extra package to install. eventually you'll realize that icons are pretty useless.
<EnragedOstrich> How do I use Wine to install ePSXe?
<FreshPies> think about it
<daycreature> Does this mean that your bug has been thrown out and will not be looked at?
<FreshPies> you can have this installed in like 5 minutes :D
<cdrew> k
<losher> FreshPies: eventually you realise the same is true for most guis too....
<lstarnes> daycreature: it probably means that it's either not a bug or that the report itself is invalid
<staticRails> ActionParsnip: thx
<FreshPies> as easy as "aptitude install fluxbox" and change the session ing dm
<daycreature> Someone please let me know, because I legitimately have the bug in question, and it's certainly something worth addressing.
<FreshPies> I can't highlight you because I messed up my terminal colors, but
<FreshPies> anyway, yeah
<FreshPies> I use GUI
<Kartagis> hey all. in System > Preferences > Sound, Sounds tab, I changed the system startup sound, but it still defaults. any ideas?
<zhurai> er, highlight = saying their nick
<zhurai> that's all.
<FreshPies> I just don't see the need for the window manager to have icons that are clicakable on the root window/taskbar/dock
<daycreature> Lstarnes should I resubmit the bug in the correct format, is there a chance it would be accepted as a bug and addresed?
<FreshPies> it's a luxury, at best
<daycreature> addressed*
<lstarnes> daycreature: what was the bug?
<Ace891> Just out of curiousity, what IRC client do you all use?  I don't really like XChat
<FreshPies> irssi
 * Kartagis uses xchat
<FreshPies> No need for buttons on irc :D (go figure right!)
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: you can install xfce, kde  eailt using kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop  there is also lxde, fluxbox to name but a few
<switch10__> Ace891: pidgin
<cdrew> so with fluxbox can i get to everything w./o terminal work?
<losher> Ace891: chatzilla, because I'm lazy...
<lstarnes> Ace891: I usually use irssi, but if you need something graphical, conspire might be better than xchat
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: they are all in the repos, just install them, log off then select the new DE and log back in
<Kartagis> Ace891, weechat has nicklist support
<FreshPies> cdrew: yes, all the program does is draw taskbars on the windows and lets you minimize, maximize, shade, move workspaces and such
<FreshPies> it basically is the same window management functionality of gnome, without the toolbar and big menu, and desktop tools like file managers. but he'res what's great
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: you can run allyour favourite gnome apps in lxde (for example)
<FreshPies> you run fluxbox or whatever
<FreshPies> then use your gnome apps
<Ace891> ok, thanks for the responses guys, I'll look into those
<FreshPies> no xfce install requried
<FreshPies> like ActionParsnip said
<FloodBot3> FreshPies: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdrew> all i have is DOSBOX and VLC
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: i use lxde personally
<tweaker25> is there someone with a dell inspiron 1501 on hardy by any chance ????
<FreshPies> sorry ubottu
<FreshPies> I've used every window manager under the sun, I'd be using Gnome if I had more ram too
<FreshPies> when I get my sick new computer, i'll have gnome with compiz and such
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: http://lxde.org/screenshots/desktop.png
<CaptainMorgan> firefox
<CaptainMorgan> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<cdrew> page not found
<Bob_Dole> I build computers for 130 USD that run Gnome fine.
<ActionParsnip> FreshPies: ewwww compiz :P
<losher> tweaker25: so many of them they have their own web page it seems http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/overview-of-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-on.html
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: http://elendill.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/pud-lxde-2.jpg
<FreshPies> it's buggy yeah, and bloated yes
<GhostWolf> ok forgot who was helping me before but can you pelase pm me it was just GhostWolf_ before
<FreshPies> but when you've got 8gb of ram
<FreshPies> compiz is like a tiny bug.
<Kartagis> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<FreshPies> also, i'll have a sick nvidia or ati card
<cdrew> ooo, i like that GUI
<ActionParsnip> FreshPies: yeah but it breaks stuff
<tweaker25> lxde is nice but need a little more fonctions little screen resizing and the terminal should accept pasting ... and my old gnome menu isn't complete on him ...
<Flannel> FreshPies: again, please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<staticRails> where is the cache of installed packages located?
<tweaker25> but it's nice, easy and fast ...
<staticRails> where is the cache of downloaded packages located?
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: light and slick, moonos is a distro based on ubuntu with lxde as its default DE
<FreshPies> I believe its in /var/apt/cache
<FreshPies> amirite?
<Flannel> staticRails: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<FreshPies> i don't even use buntu.
<cdrew> can LXDE be installed with a powerPC chip?
<tweaker25> yes by compiling
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: if its in your repos, sure
<zlirp1> Do we know yet what version of PHP will ship with karmic?
<staticRails> Flannel: thx
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: apt-cache search lxde
<Bob_Dole> Also: I didn't have 8.04 downloaded, so I'm downloading 8.04.2, it's 82% done.. hopefully I can find some restricted drivers for it because the free ones in 8.10 suck
<lstarnes> staticRails: /var/apt/cache
<losher> ActionParsnip: because the world needs another linux distro...
<CaptainMorgan> what are folks using for the latest version of firefox? I would like to upgrade to 3.5, but it's not in the packages -- unless mine are loading incorrectly? does anybody have 3.5 in their package manager?
<daycreature> lstarnes: The bug is thus, I connect by wifi with a 90% signal and a completely constant connection over fiber, but there is a consistent interruption in wifi access whenever I attempt to download torrents, regardless of client (I have tested with Deluge, transmission, and azeureus), after a short period of time of it downloading the data the wifi connection is lost and if I attempt to reconnect, it just hangs trying to conn
<daycreature> ect, and the only remedy is a physical restart of the operating system. After which, assuming I do not attempt to download the torrent again, will be connected at the home screen before I've even seen the desktop, and will be completely stable and quick until I resume the halted torrent download, after which the connection will break again. Requiring a physical restart ad infinitum. It has not once worked since I Installed u
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | zlirp1
<daycreature> buntu four days ago.
<ubottu> zlirp1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<FloodBot3> daycreature: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> staticRails: oops. /var/cache/apt
<Flannel> zlirp1: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks.
<Kartagis> !karmic
<cdrew> i'm not on ubuntu right now
<daycreature> I hope that message went through and wasn't hidden by floodbot
<tweaker25> ActionParsnip there is no lxde repositories for ppc sorry
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: well now you know the command :)
<daycreature> did you get that post lstarnes?
<lstarnes> daycreature: does that only happen when using torrents?
<ActionParsnip> tweaker25: bah
<FreshPies> ActionParsnip: fluxbox is calling your name
<Flannel> !ff35 | CaptainMorgan
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ActionParsnip> FreshPies: tried it, loved it
<tweaker25> someone is good for ati graphics on hardy ?
<ActionParsnip> FreshPies: its based on the same base as fluxbox
<FreshPies> ActionParsnip: http://www.fluxbox.org/screenshots/screenshots_full/screenshot_zan.png
<tweaker25> Firefox damn people don't know flock here ?
<FreshPies> you can do cool stuff like combine windows into each other and switch tabs within them to other windows
<lstarnes> staticRails: you could also try /var/lib/dpkg
<ActionParsnip> FreshPies: try flwm ;)
<Flannel> FreshPies: mind taking the fluxbox chatter elsewhere?  #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place.
<Kartagis> hey all. in System > Preferences > Sound, Sounds tab, I changed the system startup sound, but it still defaults. any ideas?
<tweaker25> Flannel fluxbox is in the repos so it's ubuntu business also
<richardcavell> Why is ubottu saying "Karmic WILL break". What does that mean?
<Bob_Dole> I never did find a JWM package for ubuntu
<daycreature> I haven't sufficiently tested it but I think that it may also occur in ftp downloads/uploads, but it NEVER occurs in http downloads from files to streaming content like full length movies and such, it won't break and it will be quick, at 15mbps or so down. The only time of signal interruption that i have tested is torrent downloads though.
<daycreature> lstarnes
<Flannel> tweaker25: This is a support channel, not a chat channel, even if its about Ubuntu.
<lstarnes> richardcavell: it's not officially released now
<cdrew> ok cool, i'll tell my linux tech about it
<lstarnes> *yet
<tweaker25> he just help peoples by saying alternatives you know ...
<ActionParsnip> tweaker25: its not support chat though, its nattering
<Bob_Dole> richardcavell, Karmic,. the next version of Ubuntu, is in alpha, aka, it's early so there's a crap load of bugs that will make stuff screw up
<lstarnes> richardcavell: because of that, sometimes packages might get updated and break things
<lstarnes> daycreature: which ISP do you have?
<zlirp2> ugh
<daycreature> Verizon FIOS
<tweaker25> so someone can help me with my bugged ati settings ???
<zlirp2> Sorry, I have to ask again, I got disconnected.
<daycreature> It's a fiber optic line directly to the home
<zlirp2> Do we know what version PHP will be at in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: if you can fix your own bugs and dont mind logging bugs for the new version then go for it
<losher> daycreature: just an observation: torrents stress networking like few other programs do....
<Flannel> zlirp1: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks.
<daycreature> 25 down and 15 up is the speed I have
<cdrew> o ya, another question
<ActionParsnip> zlirp2: ask in #ubuntu+1
<richardcavell> I'm not sure I understand how you could end up with bugs in a distro. Most of the packages are mature and well-maintained. How can you break it by updating to the newest versions?
<zlirp2> thanks
<cdrew> is there a way to get my wireless modem to work with linux?
<richardcavell> I mean, updating FF3.0 to FF3.5 doesn't result in a slew of errors.
<Flannel> richardcavell: Karmic is the development version, it's not the stable version.  People are uploading new/untested/unstable versions, etc.
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: they are being pieced together in a new OS, bits they havent got to will be missing and can produce weird behaviour
<daycreature> Well even so losher, one would expect that with a 90% signal and with having had fine access on the hardwired computer to torrent downloads (no issues), I see no reason that this stress could not be handled by any decent router.
<CaptainMorgan> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<richardcavell> Updating Calculator to the newest version doesn't break my machine
<zhurai> <richardcavell> I mean, updating FF3.0 to FF3.5 doesn't result in a slew of errors. <-- cause you can easily install both at the same time: sudo apt-get install firefox3.5
<cdrew> my modem is retarted
<anthony> hello
<cdrew> i'm not kidding
<losher> richardcavell: the idiots keep writing new stuff, sometimes from scratch: ext4, brasero, sound....
<tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0= someone can help ?
<Flannel> richardcavell: Upgrading a system library that's broken can break things though.
<cdrew> it only hooks up to windows computers
<daycreature> Also as a point of note
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: so are my vms :(
<richardcavell> Okay, I accept that something like ext4 is a profound change that can break the machine.
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: if you run lsusb; lspci   yuo will get an identifier that you can websearch for
<losher> daycreature: my point is that running torrents will expose weaknesses in networking software/hardware that regular downloads won't....
<cdrew> vms?
<sebsebseb> richardcavell: Ext4 is an optional file system in 9.04
<Guest56488> what is your modem doing
<cdrew> k
<Flannel> richardcavell: No, no.  Like, tomorrow's updates might have a version of X that's totally broken, so you upgrade, and no longer have a GUI.  etc.
<cdrew> nothing
<tweaker25> if this chat isn't to talk but to help why peoples don't help ?
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: virtual machines, they reboot stupid and don't always come up
<cdrew> its just sitting there
<daycreature> If I am patient and go through about six restarts of interrupted connection, I can finish a download on a torrent of approximately 100 minutes. So you could estimate I get anywhere from 18 to 20 mb of successful torrent download before the connection breaks
<Flannel> richardcavell: But, we're getting offtopic.  If you're still confused, I'll gladly discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cdrew> it sees the modem and trys to connect
<cdrew> but cant
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: well yeah, the command doesnt make it jump into life. it makes you aware of what chip / or identifier it uses and you can websearch it
<cbuser> Can anyone help me get ssl set up
<tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0= hey I need help here !!!
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | cdrew
<ubottu> cdrew: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<daycreature> losher: I, understand you now, and  agree with you. Perhaps that's why it took so long for the bug to surface
<lstarnes> tweaker25: please be patient
<richardcavell> Flannel: Some other day. I'm trying to get my hibernate working at the moment.
<cdrew> dialup?
<tweaker25> patience isn't my virtue ...
<cdrew> who uses that anymore?
<daycreature> i didn't attempt to download a torrent at all the first few days, so i didn't know there was a problem until I did
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: i have a few, great for email
<tweaker25> I don't wanna be stuck like this for days !!!
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: so its a usb adsl modem i'm guessing?
<cdrew> i use highspeed
<lstarnes> tweaker25: then make it so.  If nobody has an answer, just wait a while then ask again
<daycreature> All I'm looking for is a solution to this problem, as it very negatively effects my experience with the ubuntu operating system, which i otherwise love so much
<cdrew> ikt has a USB port in it if thats what you mean
<cdrew> it*
<lstarnes> daycreature: did it happen with any other operating systems?
<cdrew> the rest are normal internet lines
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: can you plese type my name (use tab for ease) at the start of the line
<libtech> cdrew: what pieces of network hardware are you using
<losher> daycreature: well I understand it's little consolation. Some routers are notorious for running out of connection space in tables when torrenting. Otherwise, I'd worry that your wifi card or your AP hardware might be faulty.
<daycreature> no, on this same box i have windows on a different hard drive, i could restart boot into that right now, and download a torrent no problem on the windows OS.
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: see how the text ighlights when i talk to you, thats not an accident
<cdrew> ok
<CaptainMorgan> aren't they releasing rather fast ?  -- if 10.04 is to be the next LTS, and 8.04 was released under two years ago (I run Server edition), with a 10.04 scheduled in early-mid 2010.. dunno, seems to be coming fast
<daycreature> additionally my wireless SIGNAL is at a constant 90%
<EnragedOstrich> BAH!! Will someone make a youtube video of installing ePSXe 1.6.0 on Jaunty 9.04?
<tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0= help you know ???
<EnragedOstrich> This is killing me
<daycreature> since i'm in the same room as the router
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: ok can you please provide the output of   lsusb   in a pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> !paste > cdrew
<ubottu> cdrew, please see my private message
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: 6.06 was the previous LTS.  LTS is about every two years, which makes sense, considering the desktop version is only supported for three years.
<Guest68645> dose any one how to add contacts on skype ?
<daycreature> the connection is broken and can't be reconnected to but the signal itself registers as golden, i don't know if that matters in your evaluationn
<daycreature> evaluation*
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, huh? 8.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: don't paste the output here, paste the pastebin link
<cdrew> actionParsnip the what?
<libtech> daycreature: port forwarding?
<tweaker25> EnragedOstrich just do it with wine or virtualbox you don't need a video for that man ...
<losher> daycreature: ok, then that strongly suggests a ubuntu driver issue. In your place I would google the wifi card and see if there's a known issue/solution...
<Flannel> tweaker25: Please stop repeating your question so often.  30-45 minutes is a good rate.  Also, an actual question is more likely to get answered than a link to a post somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: in terminal, type lsusb and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: copy the text then go to www.pastebin.com
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: yes, before 8.04 was 6.06, which was two years.  10.04 is two years after 8.04, etc.
<R0b0t1> I am trying to eject my disk with the Apple Keyboard disk-eject key, the picture displays in the upper-right yet the disk does not eject. I recently copied to contents of the disk onto my computer, could it be not-ejecting because it is still copying?
<R0b0t1> It looks like it has finished.
<daycreature> my wifi card is an onboard piece to an ASUS motherboard
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: put the text there and hit paste, the page will change and you copy the address of the new page and paste it here
<daycreature> I doubt there will be any such documentation
<daycreature> I had looked and found none before I came here
<tweaker25> Flannel it's make a day that I search that's way enough, I won't sleep until I got an awnser ...
<cdrew> actionParsnip what pic?
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: not a pic, the output of the command
<cdrew> oh in linux
<daycreature> I understood that this was where, if there was not available a current solution, one my developed for you
<R0b0t1> Nevermind, eject command fixed this.
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, I'm jealous though... am I missing anything by keeping 8.04 for the *full five years* even though the next LTS will be released when I still have three years of support on 8.04?
<Freke88> Nice? sitting on work have nothing to do before 10 am and chatting on ubuntu relay chat while drinking Ubuntu Cola :p
<tweaker25> is there a way to use the live session to use the graphics settings on my setup ?
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: well, yeah
<daycreature> my => may be*
<cdrew> actionParsnip, like i said
<moya> how can I set the default locale in hardy ?
 * Kartagis jumps up and down
<cdrew> actionParsnip, i cant do that sort of thing right now
<ActionParsnip> !locale | moya
<ubottu> moya: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: got a usb memory stick?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, likely app support, upgrades, features.. etc.... confusing to me why anyone would hold on for those three extra years on their Server production
<cdrew> actionParsnip, yep
<Kartagis> in System > Preferences > Sound, Sounds tab, I changed the system startup sound, but it still defaults. any ideas?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: The fact that the server is supported for five just means you have more time to plan your migration.  8.04 can only upgrade to 10.04 (you won't be able to upgrade directly to 12.04) so you'll have to upgrade eventually.
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: lsusb > ~/output.txt
<owen1> to have my truetype fonts in a new machine, is it enough to 'cp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/' or do i need to use aptitude?
<cdrew> actionParsnip, ???
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: put the file on the usb stick and transfer it to the windows boot via that
<owen1> (cp from old machine)
<losher> daycreature: I don't know where you formed that conclusion. My experience has been that if there isn't a current solution, you're generally out of luck. I would still google the motherboard model & see if someone else has encountered/solved the problem before
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: its a terminal command
<daycreature> but my request was declared invalid after i submitted it so then after taking all those steps i came here
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, thanks!
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: because they need time to make sure the migration will go smoothly, etc.  Or aren't in a position to upgrade until 2011 or 2012
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: type:    lsusb > ~/output.txt
<daycreature> But why would my bug be considered "invalid" is my question
 * tweaker25 will need 1 week of hard fps gaming to pull the pressure out after he get is graphics settings working ...
<cdrew> 1 min
<Kartagis> owen1, yes, or ~/.fonts
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: you will now have a text file you can move
<daycreature> is that not a legitimate bug?
<Flannel> daycreature: For an answer to that question, you might try #ubuntu-bugs
<daycreature> Damn I'd have to explain all that again. It's worth it though, I think.
<Flannel> daycreature: Just ask why your bug was marked invalid (give them the number, etc)
<Flannel> daycreature: No need to explain
<cdrew> actionParsnip, sorry but i cant do this right now. i can do it tomorrow tho
 * tweaker25 pull a grenade open the bot mouth, drop it and watch the boom !!!
<cdrew> my mouse broke
<owen1> Kartagis: but i had to install inconsolata with aptitude, isn't it mean that i'll have to do it as well?
<Flannel> tweaker25: please stop the offtopic comments.
<tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0= does someone has an idea
<owen1> Kartagis: ttf-inconsolata
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: whenever you want dude
<cdrew> ok well ya
<Kartagis> owen1, oh, that yes
<owen1> Kartagis: got it
<cdrew> actionParsnip, thanks for the help man
<tweaker25> Flannel I'm passing the time until I got a response just don't mind about that man
<ActionParsnip> cdrew: np bro
<daycreature> Is there anyone who can help me just troubleshoot it, are there any advanced settings for networks i can access through ubuntu that i might be able to solve it, like for instance to check if maybe it's becoming unmarked for automatically obtaining an ip when i attempt to download a torrent, like what could possibly be the cause would help me
<owen1> Kartagis: what if i'll copy Inconsolota.otf from /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-liberation/
<EEEBull> Hello all! Just stumbled onto Xchat...
<moya> ActionParsnip: I don't have localeconf in hardy, what can I do ?
<Flannel> tweaker25: Pass the time elsewhere.  This channel is noisy enoughw without your comments.  Also, again, please wait 25-45 minutes between repeating your question.  Peruse other support venues in the meantime.
<Kartagis> owen1, you can use it
<daycreature> where do i go to change whether or not my ip address is got automatically or not
<grawity> owen1: er, you don't need the ttf-liberation/ part.
<ActionParsnip> !info localeconf hardy
<Kartagis> moya, install it?
<ubottu> Package localeconf does not exist in hardy
<libtech> daycreature: network settings
<owen1> grawity: i guess it's added if u use aptitude?
<grawity> owen1: what is added?
<moya> Kartagis: it doesn't exist in hardy, and dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales don't let me choose the default
<grawity> daycreature: there's a "network manager" applet next to the clock, right-click it.
<tweaker25> how do I make a timer on mirc ?
<owen1> grawity: the folder ttf-inconsolata
<_yoyo> how to read a txt file in driver
<daycreature> then go where grawity
<tweaker25> I will put it and leave a message to put responses in my pv
<Kartagis> tweaker25, this is #ubuntu dude, not #helpdesk
<grawity> daycreature: "Edit Connections"
<tweaker25> as a pm ...
<_yoyo> mainly read the file to get some data
<tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<ActionParsnip> !info locales hardy
<ubottu> locales (source: langpack-locales): common files for locale support. In component main, is required. Version 2.7.9-4 (hardy), package size 3281 kB, installed size 8652 kB
<ActionParsnip> moya: sudo apt-get install locales
<CaptainMorgan> tweaker25, -- find an IRC client that uses notifications upon channel tells? I like xchat, for one
<Slart> tweaker25: why not just write a post on the ubuntu forums if you're going to do that
<daycreature> ok so that's not the problem then
<Flannel> tweaker25: Please be a good citizen
<grawity> CaptainMorgan: mIRC has that feature too (just not enabled by default).
<daycreature> Damn I wish I could download torrents on my linux box
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: pidgin has notify stuff
<moya> ActionParsnip: I already have locales installed, the problem is with choosing a default locale
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | daycreature
<ubottu> daycreature: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<grawity> ActionParsnip: But Pidgin for IRC... not very sane.
<CaptainMorgan> grawity, cheers, then s/he can come back when notified -- tweaker25
<tweaker25> I'm french is way hard even to be here so been in the forum is way too much, I don't want to be on every linux website of the world ...
<ActionParsnip> grawity: its served me all the years i've used linux
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Well, if you block freenode-connect and NickServ, then yeah.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: yep ;)
<ActionParsnip> moya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679597
<tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<ActionParsnip> grawity: and disable those notification things so they dont fill my screen
<grawity> ActionParsnip: what notofication things?
<daycreature> ubuntu bugs
<daycreature> just tells me what i already know
<optimus_> #join #maths
<daycreature> that it was reclassified, it doesn't say why
<optimus_> join #maths
<grawity> optimus_: it's /join
<ActionParsnip> grawity: its this thing everyone got dead excited about and it drove me insane
<daycreature> and i think it's just bots in there
<Slart> tweaker25: wait at least 15 minutes, if not more, before repeating your question (that is really annoying since it's a link to an autotranslated post)
<optimus_> join #maths
<grawity> ActionParsnip: GNOME notification integration?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: when someone messages you a little box pops up with the text
<lstarnes> optimus_: /join #maths
<ActionParsnip> grawity: yeah, so annoying
<lstarnes> optimus_: btw, I think you want #math not #maths
<daycreature> <grawity> ActionParsnip: But Pidgin for IRC... not very sane.
<daycreature> I use x-chat.
<grawity> ActionParsnip: funny how everybody liked that when a feature exactly like that appeared in mIRC :)
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: then use it
<grawity> tweaker25: ...can you _please_ stop that.
<daycreature> <ActionParsnip> !torrent | daycreature
<ActionParsnip> grawity: mirc has a nag, there are open solutions so i use those
<optimus_> lstarnes: thanks
<daycreature> I've used three different client they all have simultaneous and consistent incomes
<grawity> ActionParsnip: I was speaking about the notifications - shareware nags are irrelevant
<daycreature> outcomes*
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: "daycreature: Damn I wish I could download torrents on my linux box"
<daycreature> please don't tell me to go to another operating system, i like this one.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: i never liked them. i dont like any notifications that invade my desktop like that
<otter_> hello
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: why would we do that?
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: weirdest thing i ever heard
<grawity> daycreature: Btw, what is the problem, anyway?
<otter_> this is my first time using the irc chat !!!!
<ActionParsnip> otter_: we'll you're doing great
<oldude67> !hi | otter
<ubottu> otter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<otter_> thanks ubottu
<daycreature> I can't download torrents because it stops my wifi connection (but signal reads fine, 90% constant regardless of if I am connected to it or not), and I cannot reconnect despite the excellent signal, the only remedy being a physical restart of the operating system, after which the connection works fine UNLESS of course i try to resume or start a new torrent download
<daycreature> In short I can't download torrents
<otter_> i have had ubuntu the os since last year
<indus> ubuntu 'the os'
<daycreature> (I can, but only if I'm willing to let it download a little, disconnect, reset, download a little, disconnect, reset, tens of times.
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: tried restarting networking instead?
<daycreature> _
<otter_> and i have made my own distro based on it
<otter_> who is alesd
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: tried restricting your torrent download speed in the app
<daycreature> Yes, ActionParsnip, I do nearly every time
<daycreature> Yes, and upload.
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: so even if yo restrict it to say 20k/s you get no web browsing?
<daycreature> Also while the torrents are working I never get speeds higher than say 50kb/s to 300kb/s, but on the windows operating system on torrent downloads I get upwards of 1.8mb/s
<otter_> well does any body know how to use dail-up on ubuntu or know how to use the gnome ppp ?
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | otter_
<ubottu> otter_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<daycreature> Yes. If I stop the torrent download completely as well, my connection cannot be re established short of an operating system reset
<losher> indus: no teasing the non-native speakers, please...
<otter_> i'll try at thanks
<otter_> ooops
<daycreature> it's as though just the fact that it's downloading a torrent triggers the operating system to refuse to connect
<otter_> miss spell
<indus> losher: teasing? iam non native too btw
<lstarnes> daycreature: have you tried using different programs for torrents?
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: does it stop all network connectivity? Can you ping web addresses? Can you run apt-get upgrade etc and the files come down?
<indus> losher: i was saying in a way like. he is 'the man'
<indus> get it?
<otter_> have you ever tried going to my youtube channel pyro012792
<geirha> daycreature: Sounds like a problem with the wifi driver to me.
<losher> indus: oh, right...
<daycreature> lstarnes: Deluge (10+ times), Transmission (15+ times), azureus (20
<indus> losher: since iam happy with ubuntu i  said, ubuntu 'the os' ")
<daycreature> + times) each attempt on all of them failed conclusively and had the same symptoms
<peelmick> sorry about that i got disconnect, still learning
<daycreature> How do I fix the wifi driver
<lstarnes> daycreature: next time it happens, save the output of dmesg somewhere
<daycreature> There is no driver software offered on the site for this for a linux system
<daycreature> how do i save that output
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: can you do other web stuff, except web browse while torrents run
<daycreature> I'm not very apt with operating system functionality
<lstarnes> daycreature: in a terminal,  dmesg > file.txt
<moymoy> daycreature: `dmesg > dmesg.output
<angel_> how I am able to find the IP address for all access points via my router?
<daycreature> No I can't do ANYTHING with the web once torrents breaks the connection until I reset
<lstarnes> daycreature: you can also look at the output of dmesg directly by running dmesg
<otter_> the wifi driver is build in the kernel of the linux
<ActionParsnip> angel_: access its web interface and look at the dhcp client list
<ActionParsnip> otter_: might be a module ;)
<otter_> see you guy later
<daycreature> before i download a torrent though, i CAN do anything with the web, I can stream full length movies, download music (html not torrent), watch flash, play java games, anything at all other than torrent
<angel_> ActionParsnip: there are some other clients available there, but there is no IP and Mac for the access points?
<durt> daycreature, the only thing that I can think of is that your ISP is doing it, with the windows software you might be 'using only encrypted connections', try setting that in your linux torrent apps.
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: thos are all in a web browser
<daycreature> <lstarnes> daycreature: you can also look at the output of dmesg directly by running dmesg
<daycreature> how do i directly run it
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: you are missing the point
<lstarnes> daycreature: in a terminal, dmesg
<daycreature> yes action, but i can't ping or anything else
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: can you ping while torrents run? Can you chat using a chat client while torrents run?
<daycreature> or even network locally with the wireless router
<lstarnes> daycreature: in retrospect, what I said was unclear
<daycreature> it's not "internet connection" ability that's being stopped it's the ability to connect to the wifi network at all
<moymoy> durt: daycreature deluge's default configuration is to encrypt everything
<daycreature> therefore my computer becomes an island and absolutely cannot communicate with anything outside it at all, if that's what your asking
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: thats what i meant, the big list of stuff you can't do is all use in the same browser and you told us that doesnt work, so we needed to know if other apps work which we now know doesnt also.
<geirha> daycreature: Have you tried connecting to your router with a cable? Does torrenting kill the network then too?
<daycreature> <ActionParsnip> daycreature: can you ping while torrents run? Can you chat using a chat client while torrents run?
<durt> oh right, buggy router os then?
<daycreature> Yes absolutely with no issue
<moymoy> daycreature: does it work when you toggle networking on and off?
<daycreature> until suddenly
<daycreature> it all just cuts off
<daycreature> No, toggling does not correct this
<daycreature> it is attempted every time, along with router reset
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: when it dies, run a terminal and type:   dmesg | tail
<daycreature> all failing
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: then give us the output
<daycreature> i MUST reset if I want to re establish connection
<daycreature> ok action
<moymoy> you don't need network to do a dmesg
<moymoy> daycreature: just give the output after your restart
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: in a pastebin of course ;)
<daycreature> <geirha> daycreature: Have you tried connecting to your router with a cable? Does torrenting kill the network then too?
<daycreature> No, it doesn't, and yes, I've tried it.
<Ileden> Hullo! I'm wondering if there's a way to get radeon 9200 working with compiz on Ubuntu 9.04. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver seems to indicate that it is possible, but when following the instructions, one of the commands doesn't give a desired output and I don't know how to proceed. In specific, running "glxinfo |grep vendor" gives multiple lines lines reading "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." How can I proceed?
<daycreature> It's only in regards to wifi
<durt> daycreature, what wi-fi router?
<daycreature> I am going to run the torrent and get disconnected and then reset and give you the output
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find out more about yesterday's kernel update (2.6.24-24.55 to 2.6.24.-24.56)?
<moymoy> daycreature: don't reset before you do dmesg
<daycreature> Link me to the paste bin
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<daycreature> I'm going to have two, one is the output while the internet is working
<daycreature> the other will be after it crashes
<daycreature> so they can be compared
<ActionParsnip> daycreature: we only need the lines after the crash
<TR0VADOR> what is channel helpers br
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MrStein> Hi! Is there an install log ? I want to check what options did I chose during installation.
<grawity> MrStein: maybe /var/log/installer/ ?
<grawity> (I'm not sure because I deleted that on my system.)
<Slart> MrStein: check in /var/log/installer/
<MrStein> 10x
<Ileden> How do I determine which display driver Ubuntu is currently using? lspci only tells what the device itself is, right?
<angel_> is there a command to display all available IPs in a network?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: sudo lshw -C display    may say
<grawity> angel_: available as in "unused"?
<ActionParsnip> angel_: you could write a script to ping IPs and echo to a file what doesnt reply
<Slart> angel_: I doubt it..
<grawity> nmap -sP, and you'd get the ones that are active.
<jumbers> Can somebody recommend an Ubuntu package for webstats OTHER THAN awstats?
<ikonia> jumbers: webilizer, there are tons if you search the repo, people like different ones though
<daycreature> Right now it's achieving 1.2MB/s download in the torrent, it is likely to soon cut out.
<MrStein> Slart, grawity: I can't see anything realted to user choices there. :-(
<daycreature> upload speed is 0.0
<MrStein> I want to check what timezone I selected during install.
<daycreature> it's up to 4.8kiB/s
<Slart> MrStein: hmm.. well.. that's the only place I know of for installer logs.. don't know where else to look
<daycreature> it's oscillating from 0 to that.
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: Thanks. It seems "UNCLAIMED" means there's no display driver active (I assume some generic is being used then), which is as I expected.
<ActionParsnip> jumbers: polymon tests sites for connectivity if thats what webstats does
<daycreature> down is 1.1MiB/s
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: yep, you need to driver up
<Guest6708> I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. which included the w32codecs. but i'm still not able to hear the audio of certain wmv files.
<TR0VADOR> I am in livecd I lowered ubuntu 9.0.4 I executed sudo apt-get install k3b && eject I placed the empty compact disc but when I go to open k3b it does not open…
<moymoy> daycreature: what are you using to download?
<Slart> Guest6708: mm.. not all wmv-files can be played on linux..there are still some variants that don't work
<moymoy> daycreature: my download speed only seem to oscillate with transmission
<daycreature> deluge, this time, but i've tested with the same results transmission and azerurus
<angel_> grawity: when I typed nmap-sp it complains for No targets were specified, so 0 hosts scanned.
<Dreki> si need a graphical partition manager that can modify partition sizes, reformat partitions, and supports ext4.  anyone know of anything loke that that works well?
<grawity> Dreki: gparted?
<grawity> angel_: first, it's -sP, and second, you need to specify the subnet to scan.
<Slart> Dreki: gparted doesn't do ext4?
<Dreki> slart: grawity: i didnt think it did
<TR0VADOR> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RandomTime> Slart: yes, it does http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<TR0VADOR> I am in livecd I lowered ubuntu 9.0.4 I executed sudo apt-get install k3b && eject I placed the empty compact disc but when I go to open k3b it does not open…
<nztal> Dreki, the official gparted iso might do that not sure though
<jumbers> ActionParsnip: No, what I mean is a log file analyzer for Apache that makes pretty graphs and such
<Slart> Dreki: you can check yourself.. in the view menu, "File system support"
<moymoy> Slart: Dreki: the release notes for 9.04 tells of ext4 not being ready for being resized.. it's possible but be prepared for dataloss they say
<Kartagis> how many time do I have to ask to get a reply?
<Slart> moymoy: ouch...
<Kartagis> times*
<Kartagis> in System > Preferences > Sound, Sounds tab, I changed the system startup sound, but it still defaults. any ideas?
<Slart> Kartagis: sometimes people just don't know the answer to your question..it happens
<angel_> grawity: It works now , but there only a few ips listed on the terminal, actually I have lost one of my access point ip , and I couldn't find the ip via the router web application
<sonism> TR0VADOR: you can't do that. not while running liveCD...
<Guest73979> Wanted instructions and ip address lists for setting up Internet sharing and lan between ubuntu and windows xp
<hugo> I've looked around a bit but can't seem to find how I can restart my networking and wireless. When I return from Suspend I, wireless is gone and I can't start it again. I know this is a bug but does someone have a workaround?
<ActionParsnip> jumbers: i see, no idea then man. sorry
<ActionParsnip> hugo: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<monk> anyone got 5 mins to help me with a sound issue?
<peelmick> window
<ActionParsnip> !ask | monk
<ubottu> monk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hugo> thanks I'll try it:)
<monk> i dont have any sound, i think its an intel chipset
<monk> i have alsa and oss installed
<monk> everything is set to max aswell
<Guest73979> wanted to know how to set up lan and internet sharing over ethernet ports between ubuntu and winxp comps
<Slart> !ics | Guest73979
<ubottu> Guest73979: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<koshari> Guest73979 internet sharing should be dont in the router
<TR0VADOR> As I make to record a ISO of ubuntu that I lowered using Livecd…
<grawity> koshari: Linux systems are often used as routers.
<Guest73979> koshari, my router is malfunctioning.. i have two ethernet cards... so thought i'd share internet this way
<Guest73979> ubottu, thanks. i'll check it...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koshari> grawity granted but not normally by people enquiring how to share a connection
<grawity> Xubuntu question. In Xfce, where do I choose the keyboard layouts?
<Guest73979> Slart, sorry i didnt quite catch that.
<error404notfound> can som one help me with : http://pastebin.com/m4ad4f491 ?
<Slart> Guest73979: ah.. it was just a command to make the bot (ubottu) tell you about Internet Connection Sharing.. or ics for short
<Slart> Guest73979: saves me from typing the whole thing.. there are many such commands.. !ics is one.. you can type !bot to get some usage info for example
<Guest73979> Slart, gotcha.. i'm seeing that link.
<joshua__> another Xubuntu question, is there a package repository management applet like the one in GNOME?
<gabkdlly> grawity: there is a GUI for this in the settings manager
<TR0VADOR> As I make to record a ISO of ubuntu that I lowered using Livecd…
<c_nick> i want to find out the covariance matrix of a 5x1 column vector
<L33Thaxor666> WHATS up fellow ubuntu..ers
<Slart> joshua__: synaptic is available for xfce as well as ubuntu
<write2copy> hello, does anyone have any experience with clonezilla?
<Slart> c_nick: scilab ?
<Slart> c_nick: a matlab clone.. you can try octave too
<L33Thaxor666> anyone here use a wacom?
<L33Thaxor666> i need me gimp to work
<anirban> I am able to view files using FTP for my home directory. But unable to add/moify files. How to do it ?
<tmba> Hi guys, I'm looking for some help for changing a dependency of a deb package. Basically I have this proprietary package which has a dependency on an old version of a library. I know it works with newer versions of the library (because I installed it manually using dpkg). However, I'd like to not have apt-get continually complaining about the dependency, so am thinking of changin the dependency using ... equivs? I tried looking for tutorial online, but not muc
<c_nick> i want to understand the logic behind that.. understand the maths
<grawity> joshua__: Xfce usually just uses the GNOME apps - "Software Sources" is software-properties-gtk, Synaptic is 'synaptic'
<gabkdlly> grawity: there is also a panel item that you can add that does keyboard layout
<Slart> c_nick: then you're in the wrong channel.. this is ubuntu support.. perhaps there is a ##math channel or something
<L33Thaxor666> what math..let me try
<Flannel> tmba: Try #ubuntu-motu instead
<L33Thaxor666> OK
<c_nick> Slart: ##math only 2 ppl.. one not talking :P
<grawity> gabkdlly: thanks, I found it
<L33Thaxor666> Im trying to install me wacom drivers but the first thing they want is CD wacomdriver?
<Slart> c_nick: mm.. perhaps on another server then.
<TR0VADOR> As I make to record a ISO of ubuntu that I lowered using Livecd…
<L33Thaxor666> should i make that folder?
<zipito> good day
<L33Thaxor666> where should it be made, if it indeed needs to be made?
<zipito> I've upgraded too kde4.3rc
<zipito> and
<zipito> now I can't here any sound :(
<dragon_> !enter | zipito
<ubottu> zipito: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<L33Thaxor666> http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2008/01/20/wacom-tablet-in-ubuntu/
<L33Thaxor666> c
<L33Thaxor666> cd?
<zipito> dragon_, ok..   I'm using kde4.3 RC2 on ubuntu 9.04 and I can't here any sound :(
<dragon_> zipito: that's better.
<anirban> I am able to view files using FTP for my home directory. But unable to add/moify files. How to do it ?
<L33Thaxor666> need top sign in
<L33Thaxor666> to*
<dragon_> anirban: is your home directory on an ftp server?
<zipito> How can I make the sound appear? or how can I rollback to kde 4.2 ?
<philipp_> i am trying to install ipodlinux on my ipod
<dragon_> zipito: how did you upgrade?
<philipp_> but i get an error message from the installer
<philipp_> FATAL: Your iPod could not be found. Please make sure that it's connected
<philipp_>        to your PC and that your OS can access it. If you have a macpod,
<philipp_>        you cannot use this installer.
<FloodBot3> philipp_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirban> dragon_ : Obviously ... On ProFTPD
<error404notfound> any help regarding c http://pastebin.com/m4ad4f491 i am in a deadlock situation.
<L33Thaxor666> YOU GUYS ARE SO SMART...and handsome
<dragon_> !ot > L33Thaxor666
<ubottu> L33Thaxor666, please see my private message
<zipito> I've added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main  and made apt-get dist-upgrade
<philipp_> hello? anyone help me?
<dragon_> anirban: It's not so obvious. In fact, I haven't heard a single case ever in which home directory lies on a remote ftp server. I think the terms are mixed up.
<L33Thaxor666> !ot> dragon
<zipito> dragon_, I've added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main  and made apt-get dist-upgrade
<dragon_> L33Thaxor666: what do you want?
<philipp_> FATAL: Your iPod could not be found. Please make sure that it's connected
<philipp_>        to your PC and that your OS can access it. If you have a macpod,
<philipp_>        you cannot use this installer.
<L33Thaxor666> i cant get this wacom thing figured out
<dragon_> !repeat > philipp_
<ubottu> philipp_, please see my private message
<L33Thaxor666> http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2008/01/20/wacom-tablet-in-ubuntu/
<anirban> dragon_ : Ya my home directory is on the FTP server
<L33Thaxor666> http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2008/01/20/wacom-tablet-in-ubuntu/
<L33Thaxor666> why is line one cd?
<L33Thaxor666> what directory?
<dragon_> zipito: I'm finding a way. But I'm sure it'd start with removing that PPA...
<L33Thaxor666> OHH
<L33Thaxor666> cd in windows is not that same as ubuntu is it
<joshua__> Is there a GTK style update manager for XFCE or do I have to install the gnome one to get a GUI?
<zipito> dragon_,  commented them  and trying update & dist-upgrade doesn't work
<zipito> and what happened with ubuntuforums.org ? It simply doesn't work - DATABASE ERROR
<grawity> joshua__: Xfce usually uses GNOME's tools, most of which you can install separately. Try update-manager
<L33Thaxor666> ya
<Xubuntnoob> yea, what zipito said
<joshua__> thanks
<L33Thaxor666> i gots thats 2
<dsdeiz> how do you disable the screen turning off in a time of inactivity through the terminal? :D
<grawity> joshua__: Oh, and update-notifier.
<dragon_> zipito: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<anirban>  How to give a linux group write and modify permission ?
<dragon_> dsdeiz: screensaver inhibitor applet in gnome
<dragon_> anirban: chmod g+w filename
<dsdeiz> dragon_: can i do it through the terminal :D
<L33Thaxor666> 60 (Operation timed out))
<L33Thaxor666> * Sonderbla (n=fsd@194-236-14
<dsdeiz> like is there a config file to edit?
<L33Thaxor666> bash: cd: linuxwacom: No such file or directory
<Ileden> I'm trying to get a driver active for my Radeon 9200 using the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, but I'm having no luck. I've completed all the steps in the guide, including editing xorg.conf, but I'm still getting no driver. How should I proceed troubleshooting the issue?
<L33Thaxor666> GRR
<dragon_> dsdeiz: gnome-screensaver-command -i
<L33Thaxor666> whaTS BASH MEAN?
<L33Thaxor666> ILL BASH UR FACE
<genii> L33Thaxor666: Bourne Again SHell
<dragon_> dsdeiz: for more options - `gnome-screensaver-command --help`
<dragon_> !troll | L33Thaxor666
<dsdeiz> dragon_: got it
<ubottu> L33Thaxor666: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<L33Thaxor666> DRAGON IS HIGH ON POWER
<Paddy_NI> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flannel> L33Thaxor666: Er, please stop that.
<dsdeiz> dragon_: i get this ** Message: Screensaver is not running!
<jussi01> L33Thaxor666: please respect others in here.
<philipp_> Your iPod could not be found. Please make sure that it's connected to your PC and that your OS can access it. If you have a macpod,  you cannot use this installer.
<yaboo> hi having flash issues in 9.04, trying to load the website http://wechoosethemoon.org and keeps stating I need to install flash 10, done so, but keeps stating flash 10 not installed, even thou it is, whats the issue please
<RandomTime> yaboo: firefox?
<philipp_> i have some problems with installing ipodlinux on my ipod
<Paddy_NI> yaboo: have you closed all instances of firefox?
<dragon_> dsdeiz: then you need to set the power settings accordingly. Go to System > Preferences > Power Management
<Slart> yaboo: are you using noscript?
<write2copy> My situation is that I want to backup an image to my external USB HDD. So I started clonezilla like normal, but it would not mount my USB HDD when choosing the destination drives, hence I went into command line and mounted it manually. But now... I'm stuck in the CLI and can't seem to get back to clonezilla normal interface... help? :p
<dragon_> !flash | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dsdeiz> dragon_: errr, not currently using gnome btw
<c0mp13371331337> Are the forums down for everyone else, or is it just me (as usual)?
<dragon_> dsdeiz: makes sense. Still there should be some way of configuring the power options.
<yaboo> RandomTime, Paddy_NI, Slart, dragon_, ubottu will check the issue from the url
<L33Thaxor666> OK OK
<daycreature> You guys my ubuntu movie player won't play movies in avi format
<dragon_> c0mp13371331337: they're down.
<daycreature> it will play like the first scene and then stop
<dragon_> !video | daycreature
<ubottu> daycreature: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> !avi | daycreature
<koshari> daycreature you will likely need the relative CODEC
<L33Thaxor666> sorry ubuntu is making me mad
<error404notfound> anyone free here to help regarding a stupid deadlock ssue: http://pastebin.com/m4ad4f491
<c0mp13371331337> dragon_: Cool, that's reassuring.  Thanks. ;-)
<L33Thaxor666> isnt ubuntu suppose to have installs?
<daycreature> it auto installed the codecs but still doesn't play
<L33Thaxor666> restart the program?
<Paddy_NI> !details | L33Thaxor666
<ubottu> L33Thaxor666: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<koshari> daycreature its not a permission issue is it?
<yaboo> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tomoyuki28jp> What's the command to install openoffice? I manually deleted it. (I wanna do that with "apt-get install")
<dragon_> error404notfound: looks like your system cannot find `awk`
<djiezes> daycreature: what mediaplayer? Totem? Try VLC and/or Mplayer.
<yaboo> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<error404notfound> dragon_, awk snt there, tried "which awk" and i can't install it due to an interrupted install
<dragon_> error404notfound: try `sudo apt-get install mawk`
<L33Thaxor666> I have a problem with wacom drivers. I'm running Ubuntu version newest. When I try to do what they tell me. I get the following output: bash: cd: linuxwacom: No such file or directory.but I expected it to do wonderful things
<error404notfound> dragon_, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<yaboo> ok all went to the ubuntu restricted website, installed all the flash plugins, still no joy
<Ileden> My previous display card (GeForce 6600) died on me, and I'm now trying to get an alternative card working. However, I cannot activate the open source "ati" driver for my Radeon 9600, even by using the online Ubuntu/ATI guide. How can I proceed to get the free driver active?
<daycreature> <djiezes> daycreature: what mediaplayer? Totem? Try VLC and/or Mplayer.
<daycreature> are these in the add/remove or do i need to go their respective sites to get the software
<L33Thaxor666> i need more asian friends i think
<dragon_> yaboo: did you restart firefox after installing flash? which flash package did you install?
<Dreki> i would like to find some good speech recognition software for linux
<djiezes> daycreature: in add/remove, install both vlc player & smplayer.
<yaboo> dragon_ yes I did
<djiezes> daycreature: whenever I have problems with totem not correctly playing a video, one of these does the job perfectly.
<dragon_> yaboo: what do you see when you visit a website with flash?
 * error404notfound is stuck on http://pastebin.com/m4ad4f491
<yaboo> dragon_ http://www.wechoosethemoon.org keeps telling me to install flash 10
<dragon_> yaboo: have you turned javascript off by any chance?
<yaboo> javascript off as in firefox preferences
<yaboo> dragon_ turned javascript off no joy still
<dragon_> yaboo: javascript has to be ON. A plugin like noscript could turn javascript off and cause trouble.
<yaboo> ok dragon_ will turn javascript back on
<dragon_> yaboo: what do you see when you go to http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<yaboo> dragon_ switched javascript back on, no joy still
<dragon_> error404notfound: seems like initramfs-tools is required for ubuntu desktop. Are you running a different flavor/version? Ubuntu server?
<richardcavell> Hey, guys, the ubuntuforums.org website is not working for me. Do you have the same problem?
<dragon_> richardcavell: yes, it's down.
<daycreature> vlc is such a legit movie player
<daycreature> it will even attempt to fix broken .avi's for you
<richardcavell> dragon_: Okay. Any idea when it's coming back?  I need to lock a thread I maintain on the forums.
<joshua__> I love vlc :D
<Slart> richardcavell: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<djiezes> daycreature: so it worked? btw, smplayer is pretty neat too
<Flannel> richardcavell: They may know in #ubuntuforums
<Slart> richardcavell: good link when you're in doubt =)
<richardcavell> Slart: I didn't know that one!
<Ileden> What's the policy on how long I should keep repeating a question here? :)
<maxagaz> how to check if my computer is intel or amd ?
<dragon_> Ileden: try rephrasing your question each time until someone who knows the answer finds you ;)
<Flannel> Ileden: 20-30 minutes is a good rate.  Gotta have new people wake up, etc.  You can peruse the forums and the wiki in the meantime (except the forums are apparently down at the moment)
<daycreature> <djiezes> daycreature: so it worked? btw, smplayer is pretty neat too
<owh> maxagaz: Why do you need to know?
<daycreature> Nah it determined that the avi streaming was broken and offered to fix it
<dragon_> maxagaz: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<daycreature> currently it's fixing the indexing and it's at 3%
<dragon_> maxagaz: if you see any output, it's amd
<genii> maxagaz: lshw -C cpu
<PSiL0> Is there a patch for ATI's Catalyst drivers for kernel 2.6.29?  I know slackware and arch has it
<pisse> Hi! Anyone here who can help me to install Savage 2? Or maybe knows some other channel for this? Everything goes according to this: http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-savage-2-a-tortured-soul-on-linux.html THEN read comment #6 cause I've got the same problem
<Ileden> draogn_, Flannel: Thanks, I'll try! My browser is running hot on the background browsing for answers from other sources. :)
<timClicks> hi all - boot problem - experimented with splashy. When I went back to usplash by reinstalling the package through apt-get, the boot menu still calls /sbin/splashy
<timClicks> how do I manually change the boot script to load usplash?
<leaf-sheep> !usplash | timClicks
<ubottu> timClicks: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<timClicks> leaf-sheep: thanks - will investigate
<timClicks> leaf-sheep: thanks, /boot/initrd... updated
<leaf-sheep> timClicks: Awesome.  You rock.
<ViRii> much love
<owen1> ubuntuforums are down?
<porter> hi, is ubuntu the most "on_the_edge" debian at the moment?
<richardcavell> porter: what do you mean by on the edge?
<porter> richardcavell: in the sense of SID
<Garp> Hi.
<quibbler> owen1-> yes
<richardcavell> porter: Sid as in the debian distro?
<owen1> quibbler: please bring them back
<Garp> Question: How can I get back to KDE-3.5 under Jaunty ? Thanks
<moymoy> owen1: are you joking?
<porter> i need a very modern debiansed distro and i'm not sure if that would be ubuntu sidux or some other distro
<quibbler> owen1-> :0....:)
<owen1> how to tell ubuntu to load slim as login manager?
<dragon_> porter: Ubuntu is pretty stable.
<bullgard4> Do other Linux distributions use a similar program as 'System_Testing' {Enter: i.) System > Administration > System_Testing; ii.) /usr/bin/checkbox-gtk.} also?
<owen1> moymoy: quibbler is the web master of ubuntu forums.
<porter> richardcavell: dragon_ i need a very modern debiansed distro and i'm not sure if that would be ubuntu sidux or some other distro
<leaf-sheep> !kde3 | Garp
<ubottu> Garp: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<koshari> porter debian unstable is a rolling release and prolly the latest practical release
<porter> stability is not an issue for my purpose
<Flannel> porter: I suggest debian.
<Dayofswords> question, for the install "ubuntu inside windows" option when you insert the disk  when running windows, when you uninstll it does it also remove the option to load ubuntu at startup, i'm guessing so but bro freaks out when things are changed
<moymoy> owen1: do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm` and you should be able to choose whatever to log in with from there
<Garp> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lvlefisto> i am using gcrontab to schedule a zenity alert like this: /usr/bin/zenity --question --text "¿some text here?". The problem is it doesn't show up.
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find out more about yesterday's kernel update (2.6.24-24.55 to 2.6.24.-24.56)?
<richardcavell> porter: I don't understand your question
<owen1> moymoy: thanks
<porter> Flannel: thanks for letting me know, there are many debian out there
<porter> richardcavell: sorry, i rephrase :
<Garp> ubottu: ... The ISO are fine for a new install, but I would prefer some apt repository. I'll have a look...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> porter: debian testing or debian unstable, depending on how "edgy" you want to be.
<koshari> porter there are really only 3,
<jpds> owen1: quibbler isn't the master of the forums.
<owen1> moymoy: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm is broken or not fully installed
<jpds> owen1: And I've poked someone who can fix it.
<moymoy> owen1: if you don't have gdm, then kdm or whichever one you're using right now
<owen1> jpds: is it php? if it's ruby i can help
<jpds> owen1: Yes.
<porter> richardcavell: i am looking for a very uptodate modern, "the most  edgy" debianised distro to fool around, stability is absolutely no issue
<Garp> ubottu: OK? I found it, thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sloW`> http://www.squiby.net/level/461319
<Flannel> porter: debian unstable is what you're looking for then.
<porter> Sid
<porter> thought so
<owen1> moymoy: thanks, i don't know what i have. it's alternate CD, but i installed xfce as well.
<billing_> sawe
<porter> now, there are many knoppix sidux ubuntu etc .... which is "the most edgy" one?
<richardcavell> porter: Debian unstable is the latest usable distro, or debian testing is the most unstable and bleeding edge
<Flannel> porter: debian.
<moymoy> owen1: hold on.. lemme find out what it is for xfce
<owen1> moymoy: i think gdm
<Flannel> richardcavell, porter: testing is more stable than unstable.
<richardcavell> porter: Ubuntu is derived from Debian. If you want bleeding edge, go to debian.
<moymoy> owen1: but dpkg just said you didn't have gdm?
<richardcavell> Flannel: Yep sorry
<owen1> moymoy: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm is broken or not fully installed
<Dayofswords>  for the install "ubuntu inside windows" option when you insert the disk  when running windows, when you uninstll it does it also remove the option to load ubuntu at startup, i'm guessing so but bro freaks out when things are changed
<Flannel> Dayofswords: Yes
<Dayofswords> ok thank you
<porter> ok, then let me ask this : whats the diff between Sid and Ubuntu?
<owen1> moymoy: it say it's broken
<porter> in terms of "edgy"
<richardcavell> porter: They're not directly comparable
<richardcavell> porter: But sid would be the most edgy
<porter> i guess ubuntu is more edgy than Sid
<samsol> hi...is there any way to put/create shortcut of my winxp vdi image on desktop?
<koshari> porter sids a rolling release, ubuntu releases are snapshots
<jpds> porter: No.
<Flannel> porter: Ubuntu is much more stable.  It's packages are much older.
<porter> Ah!
<jpds> porter: sid is what we take and make Ubuntu out of.
<porter> ok, guys, now i got it
<owen1> moymoy: should i install it? is it the default for xfce?
<porter> thanks a bunch
<moymoy> owen1: you're right, it does use gdm .. well either do a dpkg-reconfigure on the package you want to use as your login or reinstall gdm to dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<porter> Sid it is then
<jpds> "Ubuntu - stable Debian unstable".
<moymoy> owen1: yup, it's default for xfce .. reinstall it then do what i first said to do
<porter> last Q: whats the diff between sidux and Ubuntu?
<Flannel> jpds: Isn't it debian testing?
<leaf-sheep> samsol: Right-click on VDI Image --> Make link ?
<owen1> moymoy: ok
<richardcavell> Flannel: Yeah, debian testing
<Dayofswords> on the instal inside windows, when you choose "c:\" as the install location, is it going to be like "c:\ubuntu" or something similar?
<jpds> Flannel: No.
<samsol> leaf-sheep: ok i'll try that now
<leaf-sheep> Dayofswords: WUBI?
<jpds> Flannel: We sync packages straight from Debian unstable.
<moymoy> Dayofswords: yup.. something like that... your brother doesn't that either?
<richardcavell> jpds but Ubuntu doesn't use the unstable versions of the packages, surely, in most cases?
<Dayofswords> if i uninstall it in the like 10 days he doesnt use, i'd be fine
<moymoy> Dayofswords: and don't worry about clutter.. because the install should just all be in one file because it's a virtual environment
<porter> ok, thanks again guys, /me waves
<moymoy> Dayofswords: but why do you want a wubi install? it's much slower
<grawity> moymoy: I don't think it's any slower.
<Fox_1_1> hi all
<Dayofswords> i just want to fiddle with it, but not worry about partioning  and what not
<moymoy> grawity: it'll be sitting right in a fragmented NTFS partition
<Dayofswords> and unstall later
<moymoy> Dayofswords: i see..
<leaf-sheep> Dayofswords: Ubuntu is an OS, not an application.
<Dayofswords> the installer says it slower, so i'm guessing its slower
<moymoy> leaf-sheep: he's talking about the wubi install
<leaf-sheep> moymoy: I know.
<leaf-sheep> I don't think WUBI should exist today, but unfortunately. :)
<moymoy> Dayofswords: the reason it's slower is because the virtual ubuntu environment will be sitting right in a windows NTFS partition.. and that partition is most likely heavily fragmented
<grawity> moymoy: but it's a single contiguous file
<Flannel> leaf-sheep: There's absolutely nothing wrong with wubi.
<Dayofswords> moymoy: slower is fine, i'm just bored and want to try some stuff here
<bullgard4> Do other Linux distributions than Ubuntu use a similar program as 'System_Testing' {Enter: i.) System > Administration > System_Testing; ii.) /usr/bin/checkbox-gtk.} also?
<moymoy> Dayofswords: it's good that you're experimenting though
<Fox_1_1> people when I'm watching video by VLC sometimes my screen is stopping, I mean everything stops only mouse moving, but I couldn't do anything. Also the video sound is working too. Any idea?
<Dayofswords> i also want to see if it even works here, the live version always failed to startup
<nsadmin>  some do some don't
<moymoy> Fox_1_1: your system hangs when using vlc? can you shutdown or anything?
<quibbler> owen1-> forums are up!
<Cybertinus> moymoy: hi. remember me?
<dragon_> Dayofswords: Does the liveCD fail with an error message?
<owen1> quibbler: good job! thank you so much
<moymoy> Dayofswords: if the liveCD doesn't work, it usually indicates some hardware incompatibility, that's what the livecd is for anyway.
<Fox_1_1> yes, hangs, no I can't do anything
<quibbler> owen1-> you are welcome
<moymoy> Cybertinus: hey Cybertinus, how's the Eee PC?
<Cybertinus> moymoy: I was the gui with the not-starting X yesterday. And then a lot of other bad things started to happen
<Cybertinus> moymoy: I found the problem. My RAM is dead :'(
<moymoy> Cybertinus: how can i forget you? you're the last person i spoke to before sleeping
<moymoy> Cybertinus: well at least RAM is cheap =p
<joakimk_> Is 128MB ram, 930MHz (pentium III) sufficient to run Ubuntu 8 or 9?
<dragon_> Cybertinus: If you see anything on screen, your RAM is most probably NOT dead.
<dragon_> !requirements | joakim
<ubottu> joakim: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<joakimk_> I'm having trouble with install (live) cd's. The install process freezes after a short while
<dragon_> !requirements | joakimk_
<ubottu> joakimk_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<genii> joakimk_: 256 is minimum
<moymoy> Cybertinus: it's possible to replace RAM in an eee PC right?
<joakimk_> ok
<Cybertinus> dragon_: then the RAM is really dead if you don't see anything. But I ran memtest86. It filled my screen with errors within 5 seconds, so the RAM isn't working that well :p
<genii> joakimk_: You can get away with 128 (JUST) in Xubuntu but not in regular Ubuntu or in KDE
<joakimk_> genii: I see. Thanks!
<genii> joakimk_: You're welcome
<BABER> how can compile a c program? i use this command gcc -o 1.c   is this right?
<Cybertinus> moymoy: yeah, it is easily replacable. It runs on ordanary DDR2-667 SO-DIMM
<grawity> BABER: gcc -o name name.c
<dragon_> Cybertinus: that makes more sense.
<Fox_1_1> moymoy: I couldn't move any window or click somewhere. But6 when I opening editor and typing and if in that moment it hangs and I'm continuing typing after backing there is my text in editor
<om26er> here i want some help. i replaced xfwm4 with metacity and now the theme is changed to ubuntu clear looks but i  cannot open the window manager to change theme
<BABER> grawity: i use this command gcc -o test.c but this error appear  gcc:no input file
<moymoy> Fox_1_1: what are you using as your video output in VLC? i usually have it set to xv or opengl ... but now i use Mplayer and i'm much more pleased
<grawity> BABER: ...read my message again.
<buyanet> salutare
<Fox_1_1> Video output it Default
<moymoy> Fox_1_1: i really don't know what your problem is.. does it only happen when using vlc?
<error404notfound> any help for http://pastebin.com/m4ad4f491 ?
<Fox_1_1> yes
<error404notfound> sorry i as away, i might have missed messages, and i cant scrollup as the page gets clear.
<moymoy> Fox_1_1: might be a problem with X .. have you looked in the log files?
<Fox_1_1> which output is better?
<BABER> grawity: is this right? http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=jc7x8
<Fox_1_1> XVideo extension video output?
<moymoy> Fox_1_1: i liked to use openGL because i imaged better quality when actually it wasn't.. but you can give that a shot instead of the default
<Blizzerand> Is it possible for me to update from Jaunty to Karmic
<grawity> BABER: no, it's not. You didn't specify the file name you want to #include
<Flannel> Blizzerand: Yes.  See #ubuntu+1 for details (Karmic isn't stable)
<bullgard4> Blizzerand: Not  to be recommended.
<grawity> error404notfound: install gawk.
<Blizzerand> But is it possible
<grawity> error404notfound: wait, I see...
<grawity> error404notfound: have you tried installing awk from http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gawk ?
<moymoy> Blizzerand: yes it's possible, but a lot of things will be broken probably
<Blizzerand> Nah this is an old PC.
<moymoy> Blizzerand: okay then.. xD so it's okay for you to experiment with it
<moymoy> Blizzerand: bring up the prompt with ALT+F2 .. and i think it was `update-manager -d`
<Flannel> Blizzerand: /join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic.  There may be special instructions.
<om26er> which is a good font for very small size
<Blizzerand> moymoy : Yep .  This even runs Fedora 12 rawhide
<om26er> an1 tell me plz
<AdvoWork> hi there. for some reason my syslog, mail.log and mail.info logs keep going up a fair bit. about an hour ago they were 66mb, now there 97mb, this keeps going until they get to about 4gig and then the server gets clogged up. it seems like theyre being filled up with stuff from postfix(as we run a mail server). Anything I can do?
<Slart> AdvoWork: you could disable logging but that's not really recommended.. you could also start logging to a remote computer with more diskspace.. or rotate the logs more often (they should compress nicely)
<moymoy> Blizzerand: did you get the command i sent you?
<Blizzerand> Yes
<Blizzerand> And thanks
<moymoy> Blizzerand: and i wish i had an old machine to play with.. i hate when i mess my only computer up
<moymoy> Blizzerand: no problem
<Blizzerand> moymoy : lol
<tmba> moymoy: try using virtualbox
<alexidoia> I am looking for to import a pdf into open office, with Picture from file I get the code of the PDF not the visual
<moymoy> tmba: i do use it now xD
<tmba> moymoy: so mess up the virtual boxes, instead of your main machine  :)
<moymoy> just realized... IRC exposes your real IP to everyone in the channel.. good?
<Slart> alexidoia: pdf's aren't really designed to be imported into openoffice.. except in some very special cases
<jrib> !cloak | moymoy
<ubottu> moymoy: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<biouser__> where would the latex-beamer documentation be for the latex-beamer that was installed by the package manager?
<leaf-sheep> moymoy: Not me. :O
<jrib> biouser__: try: dpkg -L latex-beamer
<Amo__> hi, i'm trying to set up a samba share on my local network. samba logs are : http://pastebin.com/d68dbe1e6
<moymoy> leaf-sheep: was just curious and did a /whois on myself
<Amo__> if someone could help me it'll be great
<jrib> !samba > Amo__
<ubottu> Amo__, please see my private message
<jrib> Amo__: not sure if that's helpful, but it should contain complete instructions
<biouser__> sweet jrib, way to teach a man to fish!
<leaf-sheep> moymoy: You can register an account that way you can reserve your nickname 'moymoy' and obtain a cloak to protect yourself.
<leaf-sheep> !register | moymoy
<ubottu> moymoy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Amo__> thanks jrib , but i alreday followed this kind of tutorials on ubuntu-fr.org
<leaf-sheep> moymoy: Wow.  Chicago! :X
<majnoon> moo
<FxFx> hi all
<jrib> Amo__: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<FxFx> is it possible to have paltalk running under ubuntu?
<Amo__> jrib: 9,04
<Ongavezerke> hi all. which file contains the IP-s of the nameservers?
<moymoy> leaf-sheep: rofl!
<jrib> Amo__: does the "nobody" user exist?
<Slart> Ongavezerke: /etc/resolv.conf
<Ongavezerke> thanks a lot
<Amo__> jrib:  in my /etc/passwd i get : nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<moymoy> leaf-sheep: dangit, you're cloaked
<clank> question: why is my system broadcasting on the local subnet to udp/8765?
<leaf-sheep> moymoy: First order of business, get yourself cloaked.  Put the pause on Ubuntu.  Learn little more about commands in #freenode and FAQ.
<jrib> Amo__: can you pastebin more context about your setup and what you are doing?
<moymoy> do i /nickserv to register?
<Amo__> jrib: like my smb.conf ?
<jrib> moymoy: see ubottu's link :)
<jrib> Amo__: yes
<sowjendra> how setup video chat software for yahoo in ubuntu
<dragon_> moymoy: /query nickserv help
<dragon_> sowjendra: what protocol? MSN? Yahoo?
<sowjendra> yahoo
<dragon_> sowjendra: kopete is a good option.
<phoenixrizen> hello
<sowjendra> can i have all my yahoo ids in kopete ?
<dragon_> sowjendra: yes
<inshion> hello everyone
<dragon_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sowjendra> dragon:can i have any autocad software in ubuntu
<Amo__> ther (http://pastebin.com/d503be041) you'll find my smb.conf, i'm trying to set up home dir shares on my local network; mainly to exchange file between windows computers
<Amo__> jrib
<dragon_> sowjendra: not sure. You can try running the windows version on Ubuntu using 'wine' though.
<sowjendra> dragon : ofcourse .. we can but we don't want to make any paid software .. so i hv asked for any alternate .. and more over i hv some dwg files
<bullgard4> Do other Linux distributions than Ubuntu use a similar program as 'System_Testing' {Enter: i.) System > Administration > System_Testing; ii.) /usr/bin/checkbox-gtk.} also?
<dragon_> !qcad | sowjendra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qcad
<dragon_> grr
<dragon_> !info qcad | sowjendra
<leaf-sheep> sowjendra: Using Windows apps in Windows?  You could wine, Dualboot or VirtualBox.
<ubottu> sowjendra: qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<leaf-sheep> sowjendra: Check this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience#Engineering%20Sciences
<dragon_> bullgard4: i don't think they do. How would Ubuntu folks know about this anyways? ;)
<jrib> Amo__: with the caveat they know next to nothing about samba, the comments in smb.conf suggest that "valid users =%S" would cause that behavior of not allowing the user "nobody" to connect, right?  Have you tried connecting using your username?
<sowjendra> can i open autocad files in qcad ?
<Amo__> jrib: yes, i tried to connect from my mac with smb://amo@192.168.1.198/amo
<jrib> Amo__: then pastebin the error log for that
<bullgard4> dragon_: Some ubunteros have a wider overview than others.
<Amo__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d68dbe1e6
<leaf-sheep> sowjendra: You have Ubuntu installed
<jrib> Amo__: but that doesn't make sense right?  It's rejecting a login attempt by "nobody"
<dragon_> bullgard4: Quite possible
<Amo__> jrib:  i know :'(
<sowjendra> yes i have .. right now i am in ubuntu itself
<Amo__> jrib: looks like he systematically connect with "nobody"
<jrib> Amo__: have you tried temporarily commenting that option to see what happens?
<leaf-sheep> sowjendra: Install the package and see if you can open it.
<sowjendra> ok thank u i will do that ..
<Amo__> jrib: i'm gonna do so
<ciphergoth> I'm trying to VNC from one Jaunty machine to another with vino/vinagre. I can connect and see the screen; the display doesn't update when I type, but if I disconnect and reconnect then I can see that my keystrokes were received.  Anyone got any ideas?
<sowjendra> i have windows mobile .. i was making use of my mobile camera as webcam through xp .. is there any similar type of provision in ubuntu
<bernardlychan> hi
<sowjendra> or any software to install and make use of mobile camera as webcam
<nsadmin> if the hardware of the camera is supported, you can probabnly get it going
<leaf-sheep> sowjendra: http://t.webofgoo.com/2008/11/01/convert-autocad-dwg-files-to-dxf-in-ubuntu-use-qcad-to-edit-them/
<bernardlychan> somehow, i accidentally disabled pidgin running in the background. anyone know how to enable it again?
<leaf-sheep> sowjendra: Seems like you need to convert the DWG.  I recommend you make the backup of your original DWG file.
<sowjendra> thank u leaf-sheep
<bernardlychan> me?
<bernardlychan> o rite
<bernardlychan> somehow, i accidentally disabled pidgin running in the background. anyone know how to enable it again?
<dabukalam> hi all, my grub won't boot into ubuntu. it gives me "Error 11: Unrecognized device string". I can boot into windows fine, and I can see the ubuntu partition fine through a live disc.
<leaf-sheep> bernardlychan: Look in Preferences?
<bernardlychan> ?
<bernardlychan> ok... i'm a noob though lol
<bernardlychan> thx
<nsadmin> dabukalam: can you get to the grub shell?
<leaf-sheep> bernardlychan: Pidgin Preferences.  Should have... option for Icon /Task Manager.
<bernardlychan> thanks leaf-sheep
<thecat> hi
<dabukalam> nsadmin, you mean does it boot into grub?
<Amo__> jrib: i do not have logs any more ...
<jrib> Amo__: and you still cannot connect?
<Amo__> jrib: still not
<leaf-sheep> bernardlychan: System Tray Icon.  (If you already found it).
<nsadmin> dabukalam: yes, and can you get to the shell too :)
<moymoy> leaf-sheep: i'm to ask a staffer to cloak me?
<leaf-sheep> moymoy: Yes. In #freenode
<leaf-sheep> moymoy: Assuming you did register a nickname, confirmed your email, etc.
<richardcavell> Can I ask: Could there ever be a downside to running /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop && /etc/init.d/bluetooth start?
<nsadmin> if you know what partition is your / and your /boot and which kernel you want to boot, you can do it... do you have a separate machine you can irc on?
<ciphergoth> so in other words I can click on a menu or type somethign, but I have to disconnect and reconnect to see the result!
<sowjendra> leaf-sheep : i have windows mobile .. i was making use of my mobile camera as webcam through xp .. is there any similar type of provision in ubuntu
<nsadmin> if the hardware of the camera is supported, you can probabnly get it going
<jrib> Amo__: should you uncomment ";[homes]"?
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell: You could use /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart instead.  You're attempting to restart/stop/start a service. No downhill.
<dabukalam> nsadmin: i'm on a sepeate machine :)
<richardcavell> leaf-sheep: The stop & start was in a script I saw. I don't know why it doesn't use restart
<moymoy> leaf-sheep: yup, registered
<nsadmin> ok, when you boot the machine do you see a grub menu?
<dabukalam> nsadmin, could it have something to do with which partition is labelled boot?
<dabukalam> yup
<sowjendra> thank u all for the answers..
<dabukalam> nsadmin: and i can get into windows fine
<richardcavell> leaf-sheep: Sometimes when you suspend and resume a MacBook the bluetooth service hangs, so you stop it and start it and it seems to work again - it's a script that runs when you thaw
<nsadmin> ok, boot the machine, and as soon as you get the menu, move the menu item so it doesn't time out
<dabukalam> done
<nsadmin> now read the text... it should tell you how to get to the shell... once you do, you should see GRUB>
<Amo__> jrib: nothing more
<dabukalam> i'm in the old grub
<dabukalam> oh ok, in the CLI now
<nsadmin> ok, cool.
<nsadmin> let's see... type root (
<jrib> Amo__: try #samba, they'll know better how to troubleshoot
<nsadmin> don't hit enter
<nsadmin> hit tab
<Amo__> jrib: ok, thx for all
<aimtrainer> hi! Does anyone have any experience wih muliple monitors? I have a dual screen setup and I want my lcd tv to be no 3. I'm going to buy 2 nvidia dual dvi pcie cards which support sli. Is it a problem to set this up or does work out of the box.. or not at all?
<nsadmin> does it show you what choices you have? maybe hit tab again
<dabukalam> it fills it with root (hd0,
<moymoy> !xinerama > aimtrainer
<ubottu> aimtrainer, please see my private message
<dabukalam> when i hit tab again it gives me a list of partitions
<nsadmin> ok, so hd0 is your only drive
<dabukalam> yup
<aimtrainer> thanks moymoy
<nsadmin> and one of those partitions is your / partition
<dabukalam> i could have told you that ;)
<moymoy> aimtrainer: no problem =p
<nsadmin> yes, but you wouldn't be learning the grub shell right now :)
<dabukalam> yeah, i think that's my ubuntu one
<dabukalam> nsadmin, true, true
<nsadmin> so you have one partition for ubuntu?
<nsadmin> which one is it in grubspeak? (hd0,what?)
<richardcavell> Another question: If I do sudo modprobe -r appletouch && sudo modprobe appletouch, could that ever cause any harm? Whether or not the person has the appletouch kernel modules installed?
<dabukalam> i have a windows recover partition for vista, an ubuntu partition, a storage partition, a windows 7 partition, and a swap partition
<dabukalam> dunno, i can boot into gparted live or ubuntu live to check though
<dabukalam> the listed partition give me 5
<dabukalam> 0
<dabukalam> 0 1 2 3 4 5
<nsadmin> well you don't have to do that... let's trial-and-error...
<nsadmin> let's guess 3
<dabukalam> 0 1 and 5 is unknown, 0 and 1 are 0x7, 2 and 4 are 0x83 and 5 is 0x82
<nsadmin> so make it read: root (hd0,3) and hit enter and see what it says
<dabukalam> there is no 3
<dabukalam> my bad
<nsadmin> ok
<dabukalam> 0 1 2 4 5
<dabukalam> 2 and 4 are also ext2fs
<nsadmin> so 2 and 4 are the choices,,, they are the 83s, the 82 is the swap
<nsadmin> try 2
<dabukalam> (apparantly). although i'm sure jaunty is ext3
<dabukalam> okay
<samay> hey all
<samay> anybody aware of proftpd ?
<niadh> I have had to replace the motherboard in this system, luckyly it boots the system fine but is there a command I should run to ensure the system has more accurate drivers?
<progre55> hi people! my cpu (acpitemp) is 65C. what can I do in order to cool it down? well, except turning the comp off or blowing into the cpu :-D
<nsadmin> now try: kernel /boot/vm (hit tab)
<nsadmin> dont hit enter yet
<dabukalam> i made it root (hd0,2) and pushed enter, and nothing happened. probably because that's my storage partition and doesn't have any bot info
<dabukalam> okay
<nsadmin> it won't boot, we're just setting a placeholder grub has called root
<nsadmin> chickyhip!
<dabukalam> pushed tab, it gave me error 15: file not found
<samay> hey.. can anyone tell me how to add user in proftpd
<bayer> hi there, i'm running ubuntu jaunty, and i want to install an older lib (libftdi.so.0) - whats the easiest way to achieve this, and can i run it in parallel to libftdi.so.1?
<dabukalam> shall i try root (hd0,4)?
<moymoy> samay: the users that proftp adds are basically the users on the OS .. you can even "import" a user .. to do that, click the import button
<niadh> bayer: Usually newer libraries take precedence over olders ones and I don't think you can run parrallel libs
<nsadmin> no, stay with 2 for now... did you hit enter on the root command?
<dabukalam> yeah
<samay> moymoy, Thanks... I did try that.. but it didnt help :(
<nsadmin> ok, did it say ext2 etc?
<dabukalam> nope
<samay> moymoy, Me still not able to figure out why this is happening
<miha> who actually develops linux flash player? that piece of ***** animates things even when tabs are hidden... and news sites just love to put many animated commercials... i didnt see such problem on windows ... so which noob is repsonsible for this?
<dabukalam> didn't say anything, just took me to a new line
<nsadmin> hmm.
<moymoy> samay: what's happening?
<nsadmin> ok, we'll go with it for now...
<miha> if i open more than 3 articles, i usually have to kill firefox
<samay> i added a new user using useradd command
<nsadmin> try this:
<samay> also changed the password
<grawity> miha: Get AdblockPlus.
<nsadmin> kernel /boo (then hit tab)
<samay> but when i try to login, it does work
<nsadmin> does it complete to boot?
<dabukalam> nope, error 15
<moymoy> samay: it does work.. and the problem is?
<nsadmin> ok, we'll try the other partn
<nsadmin> root (hd0,4)
<dabukalam> enter?
<nsadmin> yep
<samay> moymoy, The problem is with login
<dabukalam> no info, no errors, just a new line
<samay> when i try connecting via FTP
<samay> i get connected
<nsadmin> ok, try:
<samay> but authentication fails
<dragon_> !enter | samay
<ubottu> samay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nsadmin> kernel /boo (tab)
<dabukalam> yup, it completes
<moymoy> samay: oh .. in the user tab, you have to type in the password for the user and click apply, then activate the server
<nsadmin> make it look like: kernel /boot/vm   then hit tab
<dabukalam> progre55: run less processes on your CPU, or buy some better cooling. make sure both your case and CPU are being cooled...
<samay> moymoy, Didnt get u
<miha> thx for the one saying about adblock plus... it's slightly better
<dabukalam> nsadmin: gives me 4 possible files vmcoreinfo..., vmlinuz..., vmlinuz..., and another vmcore...
<miha> but still linux flash player is crap
<dabukalam> different kernels
<nsadmin> you want one of the vmlinuzes
<anirban>  I am getting error 550 while I am trying to modify/delete/add files using FTP.
<dabukalam> 2.6.28-11-generic and 2.6.28-12-generic
<dabukalam> which one?
<sergey_> Hi guys. Are there any chances to see FF3.5 and OOo3.1 in the karmic?
<nsadmin> hmm, the later one, the 12
<dabukalam> enter/
<dabukalam> ?
<nsadmin> they're both the same kernel version so maybe either is fine
<nsadmin> no
<moymoy> samay: there's an "Apply" button to click before your settings take effect .. you can set the password right in proftpd
<sima> help, i did ZOOM  in GNOME , how do I do Unzooom? !!
<dragon_> !ff3.5 | sergey_
<ubottu> sergey_: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<samay> moymoy, Me not using a GUI
<dabukalam> okay, it's ready and T-counting
<moymoy> sergey_: FF3.5 is already in the 9.04 repos
<sima> Super key+5 don`t react. 8.04 here
<nsadmin> actually get rid of this line for now, I want to see the device.map
<moymoy> samay: i see.. but i can't see why you can't log in.. ... have you tried logging in to that user using `su` or through gdm?
<nsadmin> try this: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<niadh> How'd you reinstall the kernel after replacing a broken motherboard?
<nsadmin> what does it say hd0 is?
<samay> moymoy, Yes
<dabukalam>  /dev/sda
<sima> my screen is ZOOMED in Gnome, how do I do Unzoom without restart?
<dabukalam> hd1 is /dev/sdb
<nsadmin> ok, and this 4 must be /dev/sda5
<nsadmin> so there is a second drive
<dabukalam> nope
<moymoy> samay: can you confirm that your server is running? and what browser/client are you trying to log in from?
<error404notfound> grawity, thanks, that worked, and sorry for this long delay, i was away fixing a picnic.
<sergey_> moymoy, dragon_ thanks, I know it's available for 9.04. I meant the 9.10 defaults. I'm playging with yesterday 'daily-live' image and here is FF3.0.0.11 and OOo3.0. Though I know that DebianImportFreeze phase is finished at 25th June.
<dabukalam> that's what's wierd
<nsadmin> there used to be?
<samay> moymoy, I did try using root login and password
<samay> well
<sergey_> maybe it is a question for ubuntu-devel...
<nsadmin> it doesnt' matter that much I guess... but yes it's weird
<dabukalam> no second drive. uhh, no, i mean, i've booted off an external drive many times, USBs, external HDDs, etc.
<dragon_> sergey_: It is there by default in karmic. For karmic questions, #ubuntu+1 is the best place.
<samay> moymoy, I am working on ubuntu jaunty on my computer and the server is Ubuntu 8.10
<dabukalam> it's a laptop
<sima> So, I should probably hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, since Gnome Unziim funcion with Super+5  on 8.04 Don`t work//?
<moymoy> samay: just type in the user used by proftpd
<taba> hello all
<moymoy> samay: no need to log in with root
<nsadmin> so the root partition is /dev/sda5
<nsadmin> so here's your kernel line:
<dabukalam> how do you know that the root is sda5?
<sergey_> thanks for the support, guys,  I haven't seen a question w/o an answer here. you rock
<samay> moymoy, I tried that
<taba> newbie question po
<samay> moymoy, thanks anyways..
<nsadmin> kernel /boot/vmlin(tab)12 ro root=/dev/sda5
<samay> moymoy, Do u want me to send the passwd file ?
<moymoy> samay: =\ .. weird because i set up my server just earlier today, albeit i cheated and used a gui
<moymoy> samay: but i did the same as you `adduser` .. and it worked
<taba> trying to connect using citrix need help
<dabukalam> nsadmin: how do you know that the root is sda5? (just for learning purposes)
<richardcavell> sergey_: what is 00o3.1?
<moymoy> samay: but i also had `--disabled-password` and `disabled-login` for my ftp user
<samay> moymoy, what is the difference between adduser and useradd ?
<sergey_> richardcavell, OpenOffice.org
<samay> moymoy, I did useradd
<nsadmin> well we know the drive in grubspeak is hd0
<richardcavell> sergey_: ok
<richardcavell> Ubuntu forums are down
<nsadmin> we searched around for the root partition, found it at hd0,4
<moymoy> samay: they do the same thing, but different distros might use different commands.. in ubuntu it happens to be adduser
<anirban> I am getting error 550 while I am trying to modify/delete/add files using FTP.
<richardcavell> But I found a great hi-res picture of a Ferrari F430 on the Internet that is now my desktop background
<nsadmin> grub is zero-based, so you have to add one to the partition
<dabukalam> oh yeah, and everything is one behind, because there's no 0,0
<nsadmin> so that's really something5
<dabukalam> okay cool
<dragon_> moymoy, samay: adduser is a wrapper around useradd, and adduser performs some extra operations.
<nsadmin> the something is in device.map
<samay> oh.. thanks dragon.. didnt knew
<rottcodd> when I connect my ipod I'd like gtkpod to start, where can I set that option?
<nsadmin> so try that kernel line
<dabukalam> okay
<dabukalam> i put it in and pushed enter
<nsadmin> and?
<dabukalam> didn't get an error
<dabukalam> so i assume that's a good thing
<nsadmin> it's supposed to read it in...
<dabukalam> now i'm leaving shell and trying to boot ubuntu
<nsadmin> ok, let's try to get the initrd now
<nsadmin> wait
<dabukalam> ok
<nsadmin> first do this:
<nsadmin> initrd /boot/initrd (tab)
<dragon_> !enter | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<taba> anyone knows how to use citrix in ubuntu
<dabukalam> what's initrd? i'm guessing vmlinuz is an image which the machine boots into, but what is initrd?
<nsadmin> dragon_: I can't really do that and be interactive at the same time; you're going to have to bear with me
<owen1> how to use console login instead of xdm/gdm/slim?
<dragon_> nsadmin: no problem, it wasn't specifically for you anyways.
<moymoy> dragon_: i see that now.. xD just read up on useradd =p
<nsadmin> vmlinuz is the kernel, the initrd is an INITial Ram Disk image which is stored kernel modules necessary to mount /
<bernardlychan> i want to extract these files somewhere, and it says i dont have the permissions to extract the files there. Does anyone know how to edit the user permissions? sorry im a n00b
<dabukalam> nsadmin: oh cool that makes sense. then it just boots the files
<clank> bernardlychan: chmod
<bernardlychan> ?
<bernardlychan> what's that?
<nsadmin> yeah, so did the tab work on the initrd?
<dabukalam> nsadmin, initrd gives me 2 possible files, 11 and 12
<nsadmin> pick the initrd that matches the kernel version
<nsadmin> 12
<nsadmin> is the match
<dabukalam> yup, then what?
<clank> bernardlychan: it's a command. you could also just right-click on the file i think
<nsadmin> then hit enter
<clank> properties, permissions
<moymoy> rottcodd: go edit nautilus' preferences and go to the `media` tab .. it'll let you run a certain program whenever you insert media
<bernardlychan> hey guys what's chmod?
<nsadmin> why it's not loading these thing, I dunno... something's different
<Dulak> bernardlychan: change mode, to change file permissions
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> thanks
<dabukalam> okay, same, no info, no error, just moves on to another blank line (maybe some sort of verbose mode isn't enabled??)
<nsadmin> maybe
<nsadmin> try boot
<nsadmin> type: boot, and hit enter
<dabukalam> just "boot" then enter?
<dabukalam> ok
<dabukalam> LOVELY. It's booting
<nsadmin> so now you have a small introduction to the grub shell
<anirban> I am getting error 550 while I am trying to modify/delete/add files using FTP.
<nsadmin> and
<dabukalam> grub 101
<nsadmin> you know how to boot your os
<dabukalam> okay
<nsadmin> I mean, I think the grub shell is the coolest thing in the world :)
<NickDeNeger> anirban, the FTP user don't have rights to write
<nsadmin> next to Jessica Alba that is
<dabukalam> haha grub fetish?
<dabukalam> now how do i reflect those changes in menu.lst?
<nsadmin> is it booting all the way?
<dabukalam> yup
<dabukalam> i'm at my desktop
<nsadmin> well ok.
<dabukalam> (home sweet home) i was getting bored of windows 7
<dabukalam> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<moymoy> dabukalam: did you quickly find that nothing was new? =p
<nsadmin> try update-grub as root
<areels> ubuntu is ready to be real alternative to windows, just need a good synch between applications
<nsadmin> I need a good synch so I can wash muh hands!
<Gorlist> is their a program that will shutdown PC at a set time, however allow for 15 minute exstensions (office pc to stop someone from working)
<dabukalam> moymoy: i disagree, nothing is new on the outside, but there is a huge performance improvement, and it feels a lot more snappy. not ubuntu-snappy, but at least it doesn't look like an undeveloped fetus in comparison to ubuntu
<Gorlist> I know I can enter a cronjob, but not the same
<anirban> NickDeNeger : How to give them rights ?
<gambi> i'm trying to route my vmware vnc through my ubuntu server to the real network but can't figure out whats wrong with my iptables. here is the iptables i'm right now using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219663/
<dabukalam> nsadmin, okay, but i already tried that from the live disc and from super grub to no avail
<nsadmin> but now you're booted into your own system; it should work
<gambi> those iptables are always a big f***ing riddle ... could some one have a look please, I'm kinda lost on. :)
<dabukalam> nsadmin, it gives me "install the package maintainer's version" "keep local version" and some other options. which one?
<Boohbah> gambi: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gambi> Boohbah: 1
<nsadmin> hmm?
<Boohbah> gambi: good
<gambi> :D
<nsadmin> it's asking this about what?
<dabukalam> grub-update
<nsadmin> confused right now
<AdvoWork> How do i go about rotating/compressing or something'ing my log files? specifically syslog, mail.log, mail.info
<dabukalam> i went with the package maintainers
<gambi> Boohbah: vnc server is running on 6900 cuz i can telnet into it: telnet 192.168.156.132 6900
<nsadmin> wait, waht did you do tho?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: man logrotate
<anirban>  NickDeNeger : How to give them rights ?
<dragon_> anirban: give rights to whom?
<dabukalam> nsadmin: i just realised it was telling me that i have previously modified grub manually, and it wants to know if it should restore the default or keep my changes. i selected default
<anirban> dragon_ : The FTP users to modify/add files.
<nsadmin> ohh
<dabukalam> nsadmin: after looking at menu.lst i'd like to know what an entry called "Chainload into GRUB 2" means?
<dragon_> anirban: do they have enough rights to make the change locally?
<joejc> do the forums run on ubuntu server?
<nsadmin> there must be a new grub somewhere on your system?
<Dulak> I just converted my sister's laptop to ubuntu, all my family is running linux now, no more windows support!
<dabukalam> nsadmin: yeah i previously tried to install grub 3
<anirban> dragon_ : I don't think so... The files are showing they are owned by root !!
<dabukalam> nsadmin, i think i succeeded but it failed to fix my problme
<dabukalam> !chainload
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chainload
<dabukalam> darn
<moymoy> dabukalam: rofl.. that was exactly what i thought when i first used ubuntu .. but it's exactly that undeveloped fetus look that makes ubuntu so recognizeable ... i went to a Japanese marken out in the suburbs, and i noticed that their cash registers used Ubuntu .. the window took the whole screen, but i recognized the human theme
<dragon_> anirban: they need to be modifiable locally.
<dragon_> anirban: man chown
<fjurc> :j #debian
<dabukalam> moymoy: if it wasn't for active directory, windows would have died out ages ago
<nsadmin> try update-grub
<dabukalam> nsadmin, i already did that, remember?
<AdvoWork> hmm, logrotate must already be working because ive got say syslog.0 etc etc, so if logrotate is doing its job, what else can i do? my log files are getting massive. for mail.log ive got mail.log.0 which was done 6 days ago by the looks of it :S
<suzanne> hi there. I use Ubuntu 9.04 and I have no sound anymore.
<joejc> do the forums run on ubuntu server?
<dragon_> !sound | suzanne
<ubottu> suzanne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dabukalam> moymoy: but windows 7 is a definite improvement, and if microsoft keeps working, i see some potential by windows 15/16
<suzanne> I had a 'null output (pulseaudio)' sound device but not now
<nsadmin> dabukalam: ok, now cross your fingers and reboot the machine
<dabukalam> nsadmin: fingers crossed. toes crossed.
<moymoy> dabukalam: i haven't tested windows 7 myself, but i've heard too many mixed reviews to really believe anything
<dragon_> AdvoWork: did you check /etc/logrotate.conf and /etc/logrotate.d/ ?
<nsadmin> suzanne: I guess you could try alsaconf (why pulseaudio?)
<dragon_> dabukalam: lol nice one
<loeiz> hi
<dragon_> moymoy: you should try windows 7
<dabukalam> moymoy: try it. you have nothing to lose
<dabukalam> moymoy: you shouldn't give your own reviews on something from simply what you've read
<dragon_> moymoy: it's a good idea to know  your enemy ;)
<loeiz> is there some clone program of the windows program that index everything, even the contents and metadata of file ?
<dabukalam> nsadmin: marry me
<loeiz> locate doesn' index the content
<dragon_> loeiz: google desktop?
<jrib> loeiz: tracker, beagle, ...
<joejc> do the forums run on ubuntu server?
<loeiz> dragon_, yes but another one :à)
<loeiz> jrib, ok thanks
<dabukalam> nsadmin: IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> loeiz: tracker should be installed by default
<nsadmin> why? don't you think our friends-with-benefits relationship fills your needs? :)
<AdvoWork> dragon_, its set to weekly, change that to daily?
<loeiz> jrib, ok :)
<nsadmin> dabukalam: ok, reboot again and try booting win
<dabukalam> nsadmin: :P:D maybe you're right.
<dabukalam> nsadmin: in the process
<dragon_> AdvoWork: It depends. You can even change it to desired max size.
<dabukalam> nsadmin: it works.
<nsadmin> good :) we're done :)
 * dabukalam feels like a child who has just been given a hug and some candy
<moymoy> dabukalam: dragon_: already downloading =p .. now all i have to do is compile my virtualbox module D; .. i'll do that when i'm not messing with "galaxy"
<AdvoWork> dragon_, i might change to daily and see how that goes. do i need to reload anything once i change weekly -> daily?
<nsadmin> I have that effect on people...
<dabukalam> nsadmin: haha :D thanks a lot
<moymoy> dangit.. i keep forgetting the ubuntuforums are down
<dabukalam> nsadmin: now i have another question
<dragon_> AdvoWork: i think there's nothing to reload..
<dabukalam> windows this time
<nsadmin> a windows question?
<dabukalam> yep
<nsadmin> well I don't guarantee candy and flowers here...
<dragon_> !windows | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dragon_> :D
<moymoy> give it a shot anyway
<olinuxx> bye
<dabukalam> i'm using ext2fsd to try and read the partitions, but i can't. it worked fine when i had vista on it.
<nsadmin> oh, so this is a windows driver for ext2?
<nsadmin> which probably doesn't work on win 7
<dragon_> dabukalam: did you have ntfs-3g?
<dabukalam> dragon_:it's jaunty. doesn't that come with 3g as default?
<dragon_> dabukalam: it does
<NickDeNeger> jaunty has 3g by default yes
 * dragon_ is falling asleep on the keybd
<dabukalam> it sees the disks, and mounts them, but it doesn't read them or let me access them. and when i try to open them, it asks me if i'd like to format. and i reply " format yourself"
 * dabukalam slaps dragon_
 * dragon_ growls!
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: you mount partitions not disks
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: can you provide a pastebin of the output of:   mount
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lf4> If I wanted to leave a message for another user on the same system what do people recommend? I was thinking maybe the write or wall commands. Would that work if they are not logged in?
<dabukalam> actionparsnip: sure i'll just reboot into ubuntu
<nsadmin> lf4: maybe email works at least locally
<avelldiroll> Hello, do any of you use torque/pbs or gridengine? I realized today that they both appeared on the repository. I use to install them from source/binaries. Do you know if the packages come with a default config? I guess I should install them an see for myself though
<lf4> nsadmin: true
<nsadmin> avelldiroll: all debian packages are installed in two phases... an unpack phase and a configure phase...
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find out more about yesterday's kernel update (2.6.24-24.55 to 2.6.24.-24.56)?
<koshari> fretsonfire randomly resizing window during game, any suggestions?
<moymoy> might be compiz releated
<nsadmin> what's a fretsonfire?
<koshari> guitar hero clone
<avelldiroll> nsadmin, I know thanks ... but those are job managers that may handle clusters or workstation ... my question was if anybody knew to what point the config process of those packages goes ...
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: its awesome
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i'd side with moymoy. are you running compiz?
<nsadmin> what controller does it use?
<nsadmin> can I use my fretless bass?
<koshari> ActionParsnip *tick*
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: keyboard by default but proper guitar hero controllers can be used with a little love
<avelldiroll> nsadmin, fretsonfire is a clone game of guitar hero
<ActionParsnip> koshari: then turn off compiz and try it again
<koshari> nsadmin it uses f1-f5  but you can map to whatever you want, people are making guitars out of kids toy ones for it
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: default keys are F1 to F5 for frets and enter to 'strum'
<nsadmin> what songs do they have for it
<dabukalam> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219673
<Nhawdge> Hey all, I'm looking for a solution to make the command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" shorter
<ActionParsnip> koshari: have you tried the mfh mod. it helped me lots
<Drknezz> Hi, Anyoe knows how can i resize a squashfs file?
<pratik_narain> nsadmin: how to play fof on a laptop where i cant invert the keyboard
<avelldiroll> Nhawdge, make an alias of it
<dabukalam> nhawdge, make a bash file and create a shortcut?
<koshari> ActionParsnip whats it do?
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: ok cool, not seeing a great lot there. Can you provide the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<nsadmin> pratik_narain: I never played it before
<swilkinson> i have a compro videomate c200 and i can see it when i lsusb but how do i know what /dev is it?
<Nhawdge> avelldiroll: dabukalam I am specifically looking for something I saw a while ago, looked like sudo apt-get {update|upgrade} but I don't know where to look for that
<ActionParsnip> koshari: try using different display settings, and/or a higher/lower framerate
<dabukalam> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219675
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i use the mfh version which doesnt actually need frets on fire installed
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: nice one :). Ok so which partition do you want access to?
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i also recommend you switch off compiz and try the game again
<ActionParsnip> koshari: compiz is a massive PITA and breaks tonnes of stuff
<dabukalam> actionparsnip: from windows 7 i need access to both the ubuntu and storage partitions, which happen to both be ext3. i meant to make the storage one FAT32, but i must have forgotten, it's too late now, i already have too much valuable stuff on there to change
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: you can get read and write access to ntfs using ntfs-3g
<sash_> Nhawdge:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/219676/ call it upgrade.sh, put it in yout /home/$USER, chmod +x it and use it on the terminal by tiping ./upgrade.sh
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: fat32 isnt robust enough, nor does it support > 4Gb file size so no DVD iso
<koshari> ActionParsnip prolly true but 99% of the time i have cube rotate mapped to the thumbstick on my logitech rev and scale mapped to the top button
<ActionParsnip> koshari: that'll do it
<dabukalam> actionparsnip, i'm aware of that. i want access to ext3 FROM windows not the other way around
<koshari> ActionParsnip so the fofix is a rewrite?
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: you can use http://www.fs-driver.org
<Nhawdge> sash_: Thanks for that, but it's not actually what I am looking for, that is more of the easiest example I have for it
<ActionParsnip> koshari: its a mod that folks do, theres loads
<Drknezz> Hi, Anyoe knows how can i resize a squashfs file?
<dabukalam> actionparsnip, does it work in windows 7? i already have ext2fsd installed and it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: then you can read the ext3. I suggest you format the common storage area to ntfs (this will destroy the data) then mount it with ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: not sure, i dont use windows
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: but if you panda to windows's short sightedness and use ntfs, you can mount it with ntfs-3g and linux can read / write to it happily
<sash_> dabukalam:  i know that there is an ext-driver for windows, i tried to use it under xp, but it does not work correctly, so i have been afraid to kill my linux-data
<dabukalam> actionparsnip, too much typing, not enough reading... if you'd read what i originally wrote you would have saved me some time and a reboot. thanks for your help anyway.
<daycreature> ActionParsnip (or anyone), after I have installed LAMP how do I test that SQL is working, and how do I access and use the server
<avelldiroll> daycreature, install phpmyadmin and create a dummy base?
<daycreature> When I try to run initial config like setting up my root password for mysql
<Bart_> Hello, can anyone help me with some SAMBA and printing issues?
<daycreature> avelldiroll: I think something is wrong because when I try to do the initial setup in terminal like setting the password I get this error: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<daycreature> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<daycreature> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<daycreature> why would it fail to connect to localhost
<iceroot> daycreature: server is running?
<tresadf> 大家好
<daycreature> how do i stop the server so i can set it up
<iceroot> daycreature: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<avelldiroll> daycreature, iceroot is right check with ps that your server is running
<iceroot> daycreature: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status  for checking the status
<daycreature> ok that stopped it perfect
<iceroot> daycreature: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start  for starting the server
<daycreature> iceroot: even with the server stopped i still get the same error
<inshion> ls
<tresadf> sl
<iceroot> daycreature: what you want to do exactly? also try #mysql
<daycreature> I just want to be able to get into my server so I can install joomla on it
<AdvoWork> how does logrotate run? can i run it now as if it'd run on its own?
<tresadf> use help
<daycreature> thanks for the channel suggestion i will go there but if you know how to do this please help
<iceroot> daycreature: going into the server with what?
<daycreature> With a browser
<daycreature> I guess I need to install phpmyadmin
<bazhang> !cn | tresadf
<ubottu> tresadf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<daycreature> but i need to be able to setup my password in stuff that's the primary issue i'm trying to solve right now
<daycreature> this error i'm getting
<daycreature> and stuff*
<tresadf> can login or not?
<tusslingturtle> hi, kann mir jemand helfen starcraft unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen damit ich wieder im battlenet spielen kann?
<bazhang> !de | tusslingturtle
<ubottu> tusslingturtle: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<AdvoWork> im trying logrotate -f to force but nothings happening
<tresadf> -help
<bazhang> tresadf, ask a question
<inshion> nick
<weige> hello
<bazhang> weige, hello, what is your Ubuntu support question
<ernetas> Hello guys.
<aheckler> what was the name of that forum that one of the mods started a few years back? i remember he sent PMs to virtually everyone on UF about it and some people got mad....
<ernetas> I have a server with CD drive connected over IDE.
<ernetas> And a desktop, which has DVD drive connected only over SATA.
<bazhang> !ot > aheckler
<ubottu> aheckler, please see my private message
<dvelaz1> l
<ernetas> For now, I don't have any empty CDs left.
<ernetas> The point is - I could burn DVD and install Ubuntu Server into the server's HDD connected to desktop's motherboard and CD-ROM.
<ernetas> Sorry, I mean DVD drive :) .
<ernetas> Only if this would work. Would it? :)
<dabukalam> anyone know what differences there are between kernels 2.6.28-12 and 2.6.28-13?
<ernetas> My server and desktop have different chipsets, motherboards and etc.
<ernetas> Would it work, do you think? :)
<nsadmin> dabukalam: 1
<ernetas> And maybe there's a possibility to install Ubuntu over network? :) It could make things a lot easier.
<ernetas> I mean something like PXE. :)
<nsadmin> that number is the number of times the maintainer uploaded the same version of a package
<dabukalam> nsadmin: ;) apart from that
<dabukalam> nsadmin: so there's no difference?
<nsadmin> also the changelog would probably tell you in more detail
<AdvoWork> how does logrotate know when to run each day, what calls it?
<dabukalam> nsadmin: why is it on the recommended updates then?
<nsadmin> no, there is likely a difference
<nsadmin> maybe someone fixed a bug or 2
<ActionParsnip> or added some functionality
<nsadmin> or added more drivers
<ActionParsnip> if you go to www.kernel.org you can read the changelog
<nsadmin> well no, you'd have to look at the debian changelog because that number is only relevent to that or ubuntu
<vegombrei> is there a way to back up my system and restore it on a new pc?
<vegombrei> or do i have to reinstall ubuntu and all the tweaks i made
<tsimpson> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<koshari> ActionParsnip given compix was the culprit i borrowed a script to switch to metacity while FoF is running,
<ActionParsnip> koshari: see what i mean about compiz
<nsadmin> you could try that\
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: you can use partimage to transfer the partition from system to system
<koshari> ActionParsnip yeah i know but its a bit like a crack addiction, when your flying its the great,
<koshari> ActionParsnip how did you install the FoF mod btw?
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i used it back when it was beryl, got bored of it, switched to lxde
<ActionParsnip> koshari: it sits on my file server and has its own executable
<fabio> ciao
<koshari> ActionParsnip where the bin from???
<ActionParsnip> koshari: there are mods that you can put in a folder in the FoF folder system and you can select it
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: but im assembling a pc with all new hardware .. how will the restore behave once it finds new hardware?
<ActionParsnip> koshari: theres 32bit and 64bit http://www.fretsonfire.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25027#p285059
<koshari> ActionParsnip cheers/
<inshion> anyone use PortableUbuntu?
<ActionParsnip> if ou have left all the x drivers on the system it will be fine. You may have to reset xorg.conf to defaults as the gfx card may be different
<anirban> how to write chown for a group ... i.e. all the members of the group gets the same priviledge ?
<weige> what's portable ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> anirban: sudo chown :groupname thing
<CorpX> how could i save the output of terminal to a log file
<weige> >
<CorpX> im about to run a perl script, but i'd rather have the output saved to af ile
<ActionParsnip> anirban: by default the users in the group have the same group access as they are in the same group
<CorpX> so
<weige> use  > xxx.flie
<CorpX> perl script.pl > xxx.file ?
<ActionParsnip> CorpX: command > file.txt
<weige> yeah
<AdvoWork> how come logrotate doesnt include syslog in its rotation as default?
<CorpX> thanks
<ActionParsnip> CorpX: sure, make sure you have write access to the pwd
<ActionParsnip> CorpX: or you can run perl script.pl > ~/xxx.txt and it will be in the root of ~
<totaleclipse> hi
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: yep, im going from a p4 3.4 1gb ram 64mb graphics to a quad core 8gb ram radeon 512 .. its quite a leap but if i have to reinstall ubuntu the personalizing and tweaking will take me forever to restore
<iceroot> AdvoWork: it has syslog by default /etc/logrotate.d/syslog  (debian lenny)
<YBLLZIJ> ZJPPIBRGFYTUIEQZBWDKQUJGPDFGIJXPLWBTQFDACMOM
<YBLLZIJ> FFLTPNFLYXKHOAKESQDSJKIT
<YBLLZIJ> MYQNCODQDPKLXOHMXEKEBOGSHC
<FloodBot3> YBLLZIJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: most of the settings are in /etc and your home dir
<iceroot> AdvoWork: there is a config /etc/logrotate.conf and there are several scripts in /etc/logrotate.d/
<totaleclipse> can anyone help me change the graphics card driver to a better one in ubuntu 9?
<AdvoWork> iceroot, i just looked in logrotate.d and it doesnt mention syslog
<ActionParsnip> totaleclipse: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> totaleclipse: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<totaleclipse> versions 6,7, and 8 used to work fine but in version 9 the 3dcube wont start
<iceroot> AdvoWork: hm, dont know how it will be done in ubuntu, but in debian its default
<totaleclipse> 945 intel
<iceroot> totaleclipse: oh :(
<iceroot> totaleclipse: intel with jaunty is very hard, let me look up, i found a tut how to install a better intel driver (eeepc intel 945)
<ActionParsnip> totaleclipse: i've seen some success stories with this: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<totaleclipse> super! let me have a look...
<AdvoWork> iceroot, any ideas how I can manually rotate that file then?
<nsadmin> AdvoWork turn your laptop 90 degrees!
<iceroot> AdvoWork: sure, look at the other rotates and write some for your log
<iceroot> totaleclipse: use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582  i am using this with bei intel 945 on jaunty
<totaleclipse> thanks guys
<totaleclipse> ;)
<totaleclipse> hey open source rules...
<iceroot> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<totaleclipse> i have recently noticed that major companies apple is included are stealing stuff from the open source. they should stop. we are talking that they steal the way of thinking
<iceroot> AdvoWork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219692/  this is my logrotate for rsyslog (debian lenny)
<ActionParsnip> totaleclipse: there is a license on the code
<AdvoWork> iceroot, i added: /var/log/syslog { missingok daily  create 0664 root utmp rotate 7 } to my logrotate.conf and ran: logrotate  -v /etc/logrotate.conf  but it didnt rotate :S
<iceroot> AdvoWork: logorate -v -f /etc/logrotate.conf
<nsadmin> a way of thinking is not property. follow to the logical conclusion... what would it be like if it were?
<totaleclipse> license hope that stops the thefts. anyway i don't believe so. However open source is grwoing up faster ! it has become powerfull
<AdvoWork> and the output was: rotating pattern: /var/log/syslog  after 1 days (7 rotations)    empty log files are rotated, old logs are removed   considering log /var/log/syslog     log does not need rotating
<iceroot> AdvoWork: you have to reload the syslog-daemon, have a look at my link i gave you
<totaleclipse> free the open source stop copying guys!
<totaleclipse> thanks for the help here!
<totaleclipse> i love you all!
<iceroot> AdvoWork: because the daemon is opening a logfile which you want to rotate, after that the log-daemon cant write to the new file
<weige> ...
<nsadmin> start copying girls?
<AdvoWork> ahh, ok, it reloaded doing force.. but the syslog was 141mb, and now its just syslog.1 and is 141mb, so ive still got the problem of massive log files :S
<Cobra_Girl> I installed recommended security updates yesterday for Hardy and now Pidgin doesn't work at all... will not open
<Cobra_Girl> Has anyone heard anything on this?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: man logrotate
<nsadmin> Cobra_Girl: now THAT'S what I call security!
<iceroot> AdvoWork: look at compress, also look at rotate
<totaleclipse> oh by the way... windows 7 is the same old windows. registry... dll same sh^t
<Cobra_Girl> not the security I'm looking for  :(
<iceroot> AdvoWork: its deleting the old logs after rotate x days
<Anrban1987> ActionParsnip : "sudo chown :groupname thing " What to do if "thing" is a folder and I want to apply the permissions to all the child directories ?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: sudo chown -R user:group directory
<kalis_2009> hi, does somebody knows strategoxt and how can I install on ubuntu esaily?
<ActionParsnip> Anrban1987: sudo chown -R :groupname thing
<nsadmin> Cobra_Girl: try reinstalling it... or try watching a log like maybe /ver/log/messages while you try to run it
<iceroot> AdvoWork: sorry wrong nick
<ActionParsnip> Anrban1987: you can set the user owner too if you wish:   sudo chown owner:groupname thing
<Cobra_Girl> okay, thank you
<AdvoWork> iceroot, so after 7 days it will delete the old log?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: if i am correct rotate x = x weeks
<nsadmin> Cobra_Girl: welcome... but I'd be curious as to the result
<iceroot> AdvoWork: have a look at man logrotate
<iceroot> AdvoWork: there a 3 examples
<AdvoWork> iceroot, im now confused, ran that script, its create syslog.1 and syslog  syslog is 0mb, syslog.1 is still increasing? :S
<nsadmin> ahh, a cheech n chong reference
<bazhang> nsadmin, olease stay on topic
<iceroot> AdvoWork: yes, its still writing syslog.1 because its so big and syslog is your actuel new one
<AnthonyCat> does anyone know how to get wifi on the Macbook (early 08), with ubuntu?
<bazhang> AnthonyCat, what chipset
<ActionParsnip> AnthonyCat: if you can provide a pastebin of    lspci; lsusb   we might
<AdvoWork> iceroot, any suggestions what to do then? the logs get so big it kills the server
<darkmillian> hello
<weige> hello
<darkmillian> ummmm i having a problem
<darkmillian> i'm*
<iceroot> AdvoWork: i was using a 500mb log without problems
<iceroot> AdvoWork: use also compress to reduce the size
<totaleclipse> see you...
<AnthonyCat> ActionParsnip: Well I'm not in linux at the moment, because I wanted to use the wifi, but it is Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.38.35) AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x88)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AdvoWork> iceroot, "compress" is already set in there :S
<AnthonyCat> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dumb> hello i have tv card AverTv Hybrid Volar HX, I installed driver, video is working fine, but i don't hear audio
<dumb> can you help me?
<Dulak> dumb: check your cdrom volume is up in your volume controls
<nsahoo> getting an error Segmentation faulty tree... with apt-get upgrade this morning
<dumb> in alsamixer volume is on 100
<Dulak> dumb: for both line-in and cdrom?
<stowaway> gday
<dumb> yes of course
<Dulak> dumb: some tv tuners user the cdrom, some use line-in
<stowaway> im following a guide and it tells me to do a command "options usbhid ect"
<stowaway> but options command not found
<Dulak> dumb: this tv tuner worked before or you just get it and install it?
<stowaway> is it in a package i dont have?
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I've installed munin and it seems to run correct (every 5 mins). But the graph images are not generated. Any ideas?
<Wazzzaaa> while /var/lib/munin/munin-graph.stats is up to date...
<stowaway> stupid me. forget the question
<stowaway> didnt readi t properly
<areels> ubuntu is ugly
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: where are the graphs written to?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | areels
<ubottu> areels: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dulak> areels: there are tons of beautiful themes you can use instead of that ugly brown default one
<ActionParsnip> areels: you can even skin it like XP or mac if it floats your boat
<sonism> Dulak:have you plug the output of tvcard to line-in of your soundcard?
<areels>  i've tried to install several themes but couldnt make it
<Wazzzaaa> ActionParsnip: I don't see any graphs, thats my problem.,
<Wazzzaaa> /var/lib/munin/munin-graph.stats
<Dulak> sonism: it's dumb with the tv tuner, I was just getting to that part
<Wazzzaaa> only that file ^
<areels> , think they're not working properly on 9.04 yet
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: then find out where they are output. If the process is running as you and trying to be saved when you don't have write acces then it will fail
<dumb> sonism it is Avertv hybrid volar hx - usb stick
<sonism> Dulak:he3 sorry 4 misunderstanding....
<ActionParsnip> areels: 9.04 has been out 3 months, they will be fine
<Dulak> dumb: oh if it's usb you should have another device listed in your volume controls for the usb sound
<Dulak> dumb: it's probably muted for that device
<Anrban1987> ActionParsnip : Nah .. I am facing a strange problem... Actually I want user X to be able to modify a file owned by user Y. Both X and Y are to be in a same group "A" and the permission will be restricted to a particular folder and its children. But "chown" is not working here.
<tim|ranger> hey, would you help me? i've got my server running and i need to test it for up-to 1000 connections - thus i want to run my ./client on separate 1000 processes
<tim|ranger> how can it be done?
<weige> inshion: where r u from
<Wazzzaaa> how do i find out ActionParsnip ? the htmldir in munin.conf is has owner munin
<inshion> weige:i'm from mars
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: you need to read the conf to see the folder where they are generated. I dot use the software myself
<dumb> i tried cat /proc/asound/cards
<dumb> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<dumb>                       HDA Intel at 0xd0300000 irq 21
<dumb>  1 [A827:0         ]: AVerTV Volar HX - A827
<dumb>                       AVerMedia AVerTV Volar HX/AX/MAX A827
<FloodBot3> dumb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dulak> dumb: you under gnome or kde or what?
<tim|ranger> heeey
<dumb> kde
<Dday> how do i get java in ubuntu?
<Wazzzaaa> already verified that... the index.html is updated, but no png or other images :S
<Dulak> dumb: you need to look at kmixer, it should let you look at all the devices
<disappearedng_> Hey how come when I start screen, I cannot use backspace (I can only use Ctrl-h), and my TERM=xterm, Any suggestions for recomendation?
<daycreature> how do i start mysql
<Dulak> dumb: one of them is going to be the usb sound device that tv tuner provides
<daycreature> what's the command
<Dulak> daycreature: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Amirh> my laptop only has voice output only with headset sockets! no output from its speakers! anybody who can help me?
<weige> mysql start not work?
<ActionParsnip> Anrban1987: sudo chown -R X:A /path/to/folder; sudo chmod -R 660 /path/to/folder
<tim|ranger> Dulak: you seem to know much - would you help me on running 1000 processes of the same application?
<sonism> dumb: i think A827:0 is for the tvcard
<ActionParsnip> Anrban1987: assuming X is the owner, and A is the group that x and Y are both in
<Amirh> my laptop only has voice output only with headset sockets! no output from its speakers! anybody who can help me?
<Dulak> tim|ranger: gotta give me a better description than that, what isn't working that you expect should?
<dumb> i know it, but i don't know how i do it :-)
<sonism> Amirh:try to put the surround line up
<Dulak> dumb: I don't use kde, but kmixer should give you a list of devices to choose from somewhere, you need to look at all the devices in the list and figure out which one is the usb sound provided by the tv tuner, and unmute it
<tim|ranger> Dulak: none of that isn't working - i'm just writing a bash script - don't even know how it should be done
<tim|ranger> PROGRAM=./client
<tim|ranger> $PROGRAM &
<tim|ranger> that's the start - but how dow i wait untill process ends and how do i start $PROGRAM & 1000 times?
<FloodBot3> tim|ranger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirban>  [SORRY LINE GOT DISCONNECTED. PLZ REPOST] I am facing a strange problem... Actually I want user X to be able to modify a file owned by user Y. Both X and Y are to be in a same group "A" and the permission will be restricted to a particular folder and its children. But "chown" is not working here. How to do that ?
<ryann> apart from kvpnc, are there any suggested vpn gui's for use in KDE4
<sonism> anirban:use chmod
<Dulak> tim|ranger: you can use a for loop to loop that 1000 times, when you put the & at the end of the command it puts it to the background immediately so you shouldn't need to wait for it to start the next one
<Amirh> sonism: how?
<ryann> anirban:  you need to also give the group the proper permissions to that file.  wiki chmod
<tim|ranger> Dulak: very good, what syntax is for "for" loop?
<tim|ranger> i've seen only for m in ....
<erisol> is it possible to copy text from the mrxvt terminal?
<grawity> for x in $(seq 1000); do blah; done
<grawity> tim|ranger: try "help for" in shell.
<tim|ranger> grawity: thank you!!!
<tim|ranger> grawity: ouch! nice to know, thanks!
<sonism> Amirh:open the volume control, click on preferences, check surround
<Phylu> j/ #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Amirh> sonism: there's not surround option to check but lots of other option
<Dulak> tim|ranger: for i in {1..1000} do $PROGRAM &; done
<Dulak> tim|ranger: {1..1000} will do 1000 loops
<Ileden> My previous display card (GeForce 6600) died on me, and I'm now trying to get an alternative card working. However, I cannot activate the open source "ati" driver for my Radeon 9200, even by using the online Ubuntu/ATI guide. How can I proceed in troubleshooting the issue?
<grawity> Ooh. *notes*
<indus> hi all
<ka> Will my system run faster if I run / from a usb 2.0 thumbdrive? I am thinking loadtimes for applications and general responsiveness...
<indus> Ileden: hello
<Wooditon> slt
<Ileden> indus: hi
<Dulak> grawity: yeah seq is cool, but less overhead to just use the bash built-in
<Dulak> grawity: not much difference though
<sonism> Amirh:give the surround a check mark,close, give surround 100% volume
<erisol> does anyone know how to copy text to the clipboard from mrxvt?
<indus> Ileden: How old would you say this radeon 9200 be?
<Dulak> erisol: it's not copying it automatically when you highlight it?
<Ileden> indus: uh, somewhere around 5 years i guess?
<indus> Ileden: can you post the output of glxinfo | grep render
<indus> !paste | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erisol> Dulak, I don't think so
<Amirh> sonism: sorry what do you mean by surround? there's no option named surround :(
<grawity> erisol: if you just select the text, it's copied to a different clipboard - use the middle mouse button to paste.
<Dulak> erisol: it's supposed to copy on release of highlight afaik
<indus> Amirh: from sound preferences, enable channel mode
<erisol> grawity, that worked, thanks
<sonism> Amirh:what 's the type of your soundcard
<indus> Ileden: i also want output of dmesg
<Amirh> I use Hp
 * Until_It_Sleeps is back from: Sleeping (been away for 5h 57m)
<Amirh> I have hp laptop
<indus> !who | Amirh
<ubottu> Amirh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sonism> Amirh:and the sound card is?
<Amirh> HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<Dulak> erisol: shift-insert does the same thing as middle mouse button too, fyi
<Ileden> indus: whole output of dmesg?
<Ileden> indus: glxinfo pasted
<indus> Ileden: yeah paste in that link
<erisol> Dulak, shift-insert doesn't work
<indus> Ileden: i need the link now
<Amirh> sonism: HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<nsadmin> you can dmesg | pastebinit
<Ileden> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219712/
<Dulak> erisol: but middle mouse is pasting ok?
<indus> Ileden: so right now do u have a gui? or some black screen
<erisol> Dulak, yes
<sonism> Amirh: try to give check on mark everything & put all their volume to 100%
<indus> Ileden: go to mainmenu >system>hardware>device drivers
<grawity> erisol: X has two separate clipboards.
<Dulak> erisol: weird, they should be the same
<indus> Ileden: go to mainmenu >system>administration>device drivers
<Dulak> grawity: but shift-insert should copy from the same clip as middle mouse, at least it does for me
<indus> Ileden:dmesg | grep -i vga
<Ileden> indus: I do have gui, but it's not using the driver as described in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<indus> Ileden: paste whole dmesg
<Ileden> device drivers is empty (did gave something with the previous card, but is now empty
<grawity> Dulak: Yes, it does here t oo
<user-05> kaka
<indus> Ileden: are you using ubuntu 9.04?
<Amirh> sonism: I did, nothing solved
<sharperguy> Amarok crashed and I had to force quit but the music is still playing...
<Ileden> indus: Yes, ubuntu 9.04
<Ileden> indus: dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219718/
<sharperguy> ^ oh, the amarokapp process was still running
<sid1monu> hey do u guys know any software which would give information about molecular compounds
<sid1monu> ?
 * UIS|AFK is now away: Away from keyboard
<indus> Ileden: under system>admin>hardware drivers do u see anything?
<user-05> kaka
<Ileden> indus: nope, it's empty
<sonism> Amirh:your laptop have the same problem with mine, but when i set the volume of surround to 100%, it works, other guys might help....
<grawity> user-05: Please stop that.
<user-05> jlk;lk
<indus> Ileden: ok output of lspci
<Ileden> indus: there was a driver with the previous video card, but it's disappeared.
<Amirh> sonism: there's no surround! I have output with headset but no output from laptop's onboards speaker
<bazhang> user-05, English please
<Ileden> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219721/
<Amirh> sonism: and I have no idea what that sorround is.
<geofem> hi All
<indus> Ileden: hmm r 200 so u need the radeon driver
<copyguy> LINUX FFS <333333333
<Amirh> sonism: maybe I have to install pulse audio??!
<sonism> Amirh: oic, it also don't no sound from external speakers?
<bazhang> !ot > copyguy
<ubottu> copyguy, please see my private message
<geofem> i'm having a problem with postgresql,  "apt-get udate ; apt-get upgrade" give me this log : http://paste.debian.net/41947/  have you suggestions on how to fix it ?  i'm on ubuntu 8.10
<indus> Ileden: did u do the xorg.conf changes as listed?
<Ileden> indus: yep, I tried editing xorg.conf as described in the guide, but it didn't do anything.
<Amirh> sonism: output works pretty well, but no sound from laptop onboard's speaker
<sonism> Amirh: there's no sound from external speakers too?
<indus> Ileden: i hope you restarted your pc
 * Until_It_Sleeps is back from: Away from keyboard (been away for 3m)
<Amirh> sonism: I dont have external speakers , but when I use headset I have sound
<bazhang> Until_It_Sleeps, please disable that script
<Ileden> indus: restarted x as described in the guide. did a full restart at one point
<sonism> Amirh:it's the same,have you try to update the kernel from repo?
<indus> Ileden: can i see your xorg.conf
<Ileden> indus: that is, using /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<blind|melon|chit> Hello :> I'd like to install a bunch of the libqt4 modules but I need to do it from the console...is there any way of installing all of the libqt4-* modules without typing each of their names out individually?
<Amirh> sonism: I use the update manager one hour ago for all stuff
<Ileden> indus: sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219726/
<Amirh> sonism: do you think I have to insall pulseaudio?
<indus> Ileden: do u have any onboard display
<Ileden> indus: yes. No idea what it is, though. :)
<indus> Ileden: can u disable it in bios?
<Ileden> indus: good point... I'll go check.
<indus> Ileden: will be an option > primary display adapter just select agp or pci express whichever
<ef_codd> please clear the way, I am an official computer styled scientist
<sonism> Amirh: hmm... you can give a try, but have you try to install hda-intel driver provided by the alsa site?
<Amirh> sonism: no
<ef_codd> um, is the way clear?
<bazhang> !ot > ef_codd
<ubottu> ef_codd, please see my private message
<jrib> ef_codd: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<ef_codd> jrib I would ask you not to be impertinent to a computer styled scientist. I received my grades today and I have obtained my bachelor's degree. I demand respect from you.
<millertimek1a2m3> what would you guys recommend as a first language
<moncky> millertimek1a2m3: English?
<indus> Ileden: ill be back 20 min
<moncky> millertimek1a2m3: do you mean programming language?
<Ileden> indus: ok
<Pici> millertimek1a2m3: This would be a better topic to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<millertimek1a2m3> yes programming lanuage
<millertimek1a2m3> language
<Amirh> sonism: could you give me a direct link for download? alca
<Darn> ef_codd you getting your masters?
<fabzor3> has anyone here managed to get quakelive running under wine?
<thefr34k> hello
<moncky> millertimek1a2m3: as Pici said above mabye ask in !ot as that is a pretty big question
<nsadmin> millertimek1a2m3: scheme and maybe python
<fabzor3> hi thefr34k
<r0t> HI
<fabzor3> hi
<ef_codd> Darn I am thinking seriously of doing honours. However, I believe this is a discussion for the offtopic channel :)
<thefr34k> I have been fighting an issue for a few days now, fresh install of Ubuntu on my laptop not getting internet. I have upgraded kernel to 2.6.30 (Jaunty) and still no luck i have done alot of googling and have tried the few fixes of disabling ipv6 which i believe to be the offender
<r0t> how are you all
<justanothercoder> hi everyone. am trying to install ubuntu-server on my machine which has a raid, but ubuntu installer just detects the disks as individual disks and not as a raid . how do i fix this?
<thefr34k> just: HW or SW raid
<justanothercoder> i have two harddisks set up in raid-1
<justanothercoder> hardware raid
<thefr34k> bios managed or utility managed
<justanothercoder> bios managed
<nsadmin> thefr34k what kind of connection?
<justanothercoder> i think, it asks me to press ctrl+e to enter the raid config setup
<sonism> Amirh:ok, but before we proceed with that try this: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel model=3stack position_fix=2
<thefr34k> its a T1 on a work
<nsadmin> well ok, but how does your machine connect to the net?
<thefr34k> straight into the Adtran
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nsadmin> with what kind of cable, if any?
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. Quick question: I am running Jaunty, and X is taking up a LOT of resources. According to a ps aux, it's using about 65% of one of my cores all the time, even when totally idle. Is this a common issue?
<thefr34k> its ethernet
<justanothercoder> thefr34k : is there some option  i have to use to get ubuntu to detect raid or something?
<_UsUrPeR_> oh, pertaining to above, that's an x64 kernel
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  is it updating?
<thefr34k> i can ping the gateway but all dns lookup fails, tried using OpenDNS servers and tried using the backbone DNS server 4.2.2.3
<nsadmin> thefr34k: ahh... do you get a paragraph or error message when you ifconfig eth0
<thefr34k> no it appears to be configured
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  tyoe in top at a terminal
<_UsUrPeR_> fabzor3: yeah. aptitude is saying it's up-to-date
<thefr34k> and pinging google by ip fials
<nsadmin> ok, is this a laptop?
<Amirh> sonism: nothing happend :(
<thefr34k> Just: have you tried reconfiguring the Raid
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_: you need to look at all the processes running and examine whats hogging all your resources
<_UsUrPeR_> fabzor3: root process: xorg is taking 68% of the CPU consistently
<thefr34k> yes laptop
<_UsUrPeR_> there is nothing else running
<thefr34k> (AFK - EST 4 mins)
<nsadmin> thefr34k ok, try ifconfig eth1
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  have you installed your video cards hardware drivers?
<justanothercoder> thefr34k : yes i have, in fact after i've configured it, i've tried the freebsd installer as well as opensuse, both detect the Raid, just not ubuntu server
<Dramatic> Yo, what up, nerd birds?
<_UsUrPeR_> it IS an intel video card :/
<_UsUrPeR_> is that the issue?
<fabzor3> if its running in software mode it would take a fair whack of the cpu
<fabzor3> it has nothing to do with brand
<fabzor3> just weather or not your speial video cards sitting back and making the cpu do all the work
<geofem> ok fixed running : sudo pg_dropcluster 8.3 main ;  sudo pg_createcluster 8.3 main  ... but this implies to delete data if exists .. lucky i have it empty,  i'll report the problem on launchpad
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  go system>administration>hardware drivers
<fabzor3> see if you can load on any hardware drivers for your card
<_UsUrPeR_> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<fabzor3> hmm
<nsadmin> thefr34k ok, try ifconfig eth1... do you get error or paragraph?
<fabzor3> brb _UsUrPeR_
<thefr34k> nsadmin error fetching interface
<_UsUrPeR_> fabzor3: ok, I guess this is something I missed, but running glxinfo gives me an error "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<nsadmin> ok, so you only have eth0
<blackpearl1> How to permanently Nautilus mounted partition in Ubuntu ????
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  that was my next stop :)
<thefr34k> i have: eth0 wlan0 wmaster0 and of course lo
<Dramatic> WINDOWS XP REPORT IN!
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  so yeah get your hardware accel going
<nsadmin> take a look at route -n
<Boohbah> Dramatic: no
<_UsUrPeR_> ok :/
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_: what model card is it?
<nsadmin> thefr34k looking for the gateway route, for the address of the gateway
<_UsUrPeR_> I can't quite remember. Lemme do an lshw
<jetski> hi girls
<thefr34k> nsadmin: it seems correct
<thefr34k> and i can ping the gateway fine
<nsadmin> you can?
<justanothercoder> @jetski : 'there are no girls on the internet' :P
<nsadmin> then the problem is not with your machine unless you have something else blocking
<sonism> Amirh:edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, add:alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel & add options snd-hda-intel model=3stack position_fix=2 on the line below it
<_UsUrPeR_> Intel 82Q35 graphics controller
<Boohbah> thefr34k: you have other machines using the same gateway ?
<fabzor3> thanks _UsUrPeR_ having a look now
<zafy> hi, can someone paste the original default sysctl.conf file in ubuntu jaunty ? I'd like to compare it to mine and I can't find a backup
<Yanick_> hi, I just installed Netbeans 6.5 from synaptics and I'm trying to start a web project. NB asks me for the Catalina home folder.... where is it?
<Yanick_> NB is supposed to come with pre-configured tomcat, but it's not there
<thefr34k> well I know our isp does not support ipv6 and believe it is still having issue
<thefr34k> yes 2 days ago with the same config this laptop was working in Win XP
 * _UsUrPeR_ will brb
<Ileden> justanothercoder: and all the girls that are, will sure love you for that :P
<xeer> I have installed ubuntu 9.04, but realize now that the system would be better with xubuntu. how can I switch without losing configurations and settings?
<justanothercoder> Ileden : isn't anonymity fun :P
<nsadmin> thefr34k: but he wants to know if there is another machine using that gateway successfully right now
<Ileden> justanothercoder: ah, true, that :D
<moncky> xeer: if you just want xfce apt-get install xfce4 will work
<thefr34k> running "ip a | grep inet 6 no longer is returning  any output (finally) since the kernel update
<Boohbah> xeer: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<DJones> !purexfce | xeer
<ubottu> xeer: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Boohbah> psychocats++
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_: theres a known bug with this kernel, try installing kernel 2.6.23
<zafy> anyone ?
<Boohbah> thefr34k: but if you are trying to ping ipv4 addresses it shouldn't matter whether ipv6 is enabled or not
<fabzor3> lol ipv6
<fabzor3> do not want
<Boohbah> fabzor3: big in japan :)
<thefr34k> it did on my desktop - had to disable ipv6 to get any connectivity
<fabzor3> so is panty sniffing
<Boohbah> fabzor3: lol
<xeer> moncky, DJones, Boohbah: Xcfe seems to come with a lot of bloat ware like abiword, how can I opt out of these packages?
<fabzor3> not to knock the japs tho, japans awesome
<fabzor3> and yes they have freakin psycho tech
<Boohbah> xeer: you can uninstall them later... i don't know of an easy way of excluding them using the meta-package
<thefr34k> ah i remember, when connected to my second network (one supporting DHCP) it does obtain IP and work correctly
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  hey did you get my message?
<podman99a> hey all, I have 2 HP DL Servers one with an 5i and another with 6i both configured with raid 5 and ubuntu installed, how can I monitor the raid devices??
<xeer> Boohbah: I cannot accept that, verizon puts me at a bandwidth limit and needlessly downloading packages might put me over my cap. I'm not ready to spend $ to delete a package
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_: or you may want to try another release of ubuntu mabe hardy or dapper will work better
<Boohbah> xeer: ahh, you could try installing individual packages by reversing the 'apt-get remove' commands here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<grawity> xeer: btw, 'apt' (and Synaptic) by default cache packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<xeer> grawity: then should I be able to download the nessicary packages and place them in this folder for installation?
<thefr34k> hmm so not a DNS problem and also not a Firefox problem cannot A>Browse by Http://<Ip Addr> or telnet <Ip Addr:80>
<thefr34k> both never reach the host
<grawity> xeer: if you download packages manually, you can just use dpkg -i -- or, if you have gdebi installed, double-click on it.
<grawity> xeer: there's http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<TimbrWu|f> don't wanna intrude, so whenever this problem is solved, I have a question
<zipito> good day
<Boohbah> xeer: you don't need to download them separately, use the apt-get remove commnand here but replace remove with install http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<zipito> can someone help me with aptitude
<grawity> TimbrWu|f: Just ask.
<iceroot> !ask | zipito
<ubottu> zipito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zipito> how can I reinstall the package and All its dependencies ?
<TimbrWu|f> okay trying to install the latest ubuntu on my gateway m series laptop dual boot runnin windows 7rc (my son has the same setup and it installed fine for him with 60gig allocated to Ubuntu
<zipito> iceroot: how can I reinstall the package and All its dependencies ?
<thefr34k> Zip: which package
<justanothercoder> i see an option called virtual machine host, when installing ubuntu-server, is this like vmware?
<zipito> thefr34k, amarok kde4
<thefr34k> zip (allow someone to confirm me before following but:) apt-get remove -purge (package) then apt-get install (package)
<TimbrWu|f> problem is when I go to install on mine, When the part. proggy runs, I choose to manually set up ho much it uses, but the whole drive bar is brown (set for ubuntu) and it will not let me change it
<iceroot> zipito: i dont know if there is a reinstall but sudo apt-get remove package && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install package  should work
<TimbrWu|f> 64bit version of Ubuntu if it makes a difference
<ivanildomarcelin> voip
<thefr34k> Timb: just installed yesterday theres a radio button to choose manually configure this will turn the whole bar brown - when you hit next you will then choose exactly what you will use for each partition and you can specify for it to use freespace
<_UsUrPeR_> fabzor3: sorry, was afk for a bit there. Ok, that's why I was concerned about the intel chipset thing. So I am doomed to using software then huh? Oh well. :P
<fabzor3> no no
<fabzor3> you can change the kernel and keep the distro
<thefr34k> above the bar it will have a brown colored box with the text Manually configured
<fabzor3> it just might destroy everything
<fabzor3> but hey its a chance i'd take :)
<nsh> what's the best blocksize for backing up a partition with dd ?
<fabzor3> just back everything up first
<fabzor3> _UsUrPeR_:  read up mate
 * nsh goes with 1M
<_UsUrPeR_> fabzor3: will do
<TimbrWu|f> okay, the top bar is all green, set for windows, the bottom one is preset all brown for ubuntu, when I choose to manually do it, it stays all brown and will not let me slide the bar as it did when I installed on my sons, that's why I asked, as when I hit the manual button on his install you slid and choose right then before you hit next, however this is not the case on my system
<TimbrWu|f> well I would allocate the whole thing to ubuntu, but work requires windows, so I have to at least for now part the drive
<thefr34k> Steps: select manaully bar turns brown, you hit next, choose exact partition layout next again continuse with installation
<gartral> how do i get sox to convert multiple files seperatly (through a single command)
<TimbrWu|f> well that's the problem, the bottom bar is already solid brown b4 I even hit the radio button to do it manually, and it stays that way and will not let me lower it when I do select it, no freakin idea why it's doing that on me, and my sons install worked perfect
<orly_owl> How do I share a directory between users on a PC?
<erUSUL> !samba | orly_owl
<ubottu> orly_owl: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ef_codd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> orly_owl: right click on the folder>Shre options
<orly_owl> erUSUL: No, not over a network,on the same PC.
<fabzor3> orly_owl: use samba
<fabzor3> oh users... edit permissions of the folder i guess
<orly_owl> fabzor3: for sharing a folder in ~ to other users on the *same* PC?
<thefr34k> Timbr: the bar will remain fully brown until you hit next(after selecting manual)
<fabzor3> orly_owl: ahh the point of the ~ is that its a user folder...
<TimbrWu|f> okay I'll give it a go then sorry to bother, thanks for the help
<orly_owl> fabzor3: i know, so where would a shared folder be located?
<thefr34k> If the very next screen does not let you manually select partions back out
<fabzor3> orly_owl: why not make a new folder in say /usr/pub/
<axos88> Hello! I have some binary data that is encrypted with AES_128_CBC. I know the iv and the key (not the password), and would like to decrypt it. How can I do that?
<thefr34k> but i just did this yesterday that way
<fabzor3> and make /usr/pub the shared one
<fabzor3> go to terminal and gksu nautilus
<thefr34k> and if you still cannot do it, have you allocated all HD space to the windows partition?
<dewey> morning
<thefr34k> if so you will need to use a utility to shrink that one first
<fabzor3> and with the newly opened window you can hack your folders to pieces
<mazda01> looking to add /usr/share/tovid to my users PATH and I added it to ~/.bashrc, logged out and back in and it didn't take effect. where do I add executable paths for my user?
<orly_owl> fabzor3: will that let all users access /usr/pub?
<ef_codd> axos88 you can't do it without the passphrase
<orly_owl> i also need to make another shared dir that only 2 users can access.
<fabzor3> no it will just give you the necerry permissions to make the folder
<hbekel> mazda01: .bashrc is for non-login sessions. you're looking for .profile or /etc/profile
<fabzor3> once you make it as root then you need to right click on it and edit its permissions
<axos88> ef_codd, i have the key and the iv. the password is used to generate the key.
<ef_codd> axos88 again, you can't
<dewey> no one awake ?
<fabzor3> go properties>permissions
<fabzor3> and it should say owner and group
<fabzor3> owner can stay as root but you need to change the group to whatever group both the users are
<fabzor3> orly_owl: you see what i mean?
<ReedMace> I am running Jaunty 9.04. System Monitor > File Systems reports that "/" directory has a total of 35.5 GB, 68.0MB free, 0bytes available. However, Disk Usage Analyser reports "/" only has 8.2GB total. I am unable to run many programs due to lack of disk space, but can't see where the space is being used. I have performed the disk check in the grub recovery menu. Can't empty Deleted Items folder, can't perform software upgrades, can't run add/remove programs
<orly_owl> cant the users be in a secondary group?"
<ros> como funciona?
<fabzor3> sure
<orly_owl> ok
<fabzor3> but i think you want to change the group to the "users" group
<bazhang> !it | ros
<ubottu> ros: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fabzor3> that seemed to work here
<fabzor3> also change the file and folder access accordingly
<iceroot> ReedMace: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean    will cleanup some disk-space, also post the output of df -h with pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | ReedMace
<ubottu> ReedMace: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<thefr34k> !who Timb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who Timb
<mazda01> hbekel, so it would be like this to my ~/.profile file? http://pastebin.com/f11a0c73b
<[cert]> Hi
<[cert]> it's an oftopic, but any help would be appreciated.
<ros> Hi, There is someone who writes in Spanish?
<bazhang> ros, in #ubuntu-es certainly
<bazhang> [cert], ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<anirban>  How can I understand whether php is installed on my ubuntu  or not ?
<hbekel> mazda01: that should do. if you want it for all users, add it to /etc/profile, or add a script in /etc/profile.d
<RayNi_> mmm, anybody know which command can showing system info(such like systeam load swap usage etc) in console?
<Guest83779> need to know how to setup LAN and internet sharing between ubuntu and winxp
<mazda01> hbekel, ok. thanks
<JunK-Y> what may be a cause for a ssh -vvvv host to says debug2: we sent a password packet, wait for reply   and stopping there?
<thefr34k> Guest: Samba Shares
<Guest83779> need to know how to setup LAN and internet sharing between ubuntu and winxp....
<RayNi_> lol
<Pici> RayNi_: top
<erisol> anirban, maybe try running a test script, or look in /etc/apache2/mods_enabled
<RayNi_> thanks....
<Guest83779> need to know how to setup LAN and internet sharing between ubuntu and winxp....
<ReedMace> iceroot: I can't use pastebin as java won't load due to not enough disk space. apt-get clean doesn't work as there are broken dependencies. apt-get -f doesn't work due to lack of disk space
<bazhang> !ics | Guest83779
<ubottu> Guest83779: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fabzor3> set up some shared folders using samba
<anirban> erisol : Not running
<anirban> erisol : How to install php on Ubuntu ?
<thefr34k> when resetting internet connections i am also getting "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<erisol> anirban, use the synaptic package manager to install the php5 package
<thefr34k> (This is in attempt to solve my previously mentioned internet connection error
<erisol> anirban, it's located under System->Administration
<thefr34k> error received when running /etc/init.d/networking restart
<anirban> erisol : I am on a server i.e. shell
<erisol> anirban, ah
<openbravo> say
<openbravo> hi
<erisol> anirban, then use sudo apt-get install php5
<openbravo> hi all
<RayNi_> hi *
<raambala> i am a new bee
<erisol> anirban: you will also need to run sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<oldude67> ReedMace, is there anything on your computer that you can do without? to make room on your hard drive?
<raambala> how do i convert rpm to deb package?
<majnoon> raambala, try alien
<anirban> erisol : I saw them getting automatically installed !!
<bazhang> raambala, which package: exact name
<erisol> anirban, actually, you might not need to run those last two
<r3l1c> when I enter /home/*\ what does the *\ mean?
<erisol> anirban, just do the first one and try it
<raambala> i have sqldeveloper.rpm pkg
<erisol> anirban, yes, apt-get is a magical tool ;)
<anirban> erisol : Done , but still not running http://web2dziner.com/form.php
<r3l1c> anyone ? *\ does what?
<bazhang> raambala, best to search in ubuntu repos first
<erisol> anirban, what does it say?
<raambala> i tried alien. it works out.  Thanks maj
<Pici> !alien | raambala
<ubottu> raambala: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ReedMace> olddude67: disk usage analyser says I only have 8GB used out of 35GB, while File Systems reports 35GB used, but Add/Remove progs won't run
<bazhang> raambala, that is not a good way to go
<hbekel> r3l1c: glob all files ending in whatever comes after \ (a space, probably)
<r3l1c> hbekel:  is that like recursive?
<erisol> anirban, never mind, I can check the page myself
<anirban> erisol : It asks me to download it !!!
<ros> ubuntu does not recognize GeForce Go graphics card in a laptop acermate 630, know how to install GeForce Go?
<erisol> anirban, did installing php5 restart apache2?
<hbekel> r3l1c: no
<r3l1c> hbekel:  or like the ./ folders and files
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i force clamav in ubuntu to upgrade to the latest which is 0.95.2 instead of 0.94.*?
<hbekel> r3l1c: huh? it's a shell glob
<r3l1c> i'll look that up thanks
<anirban> erisol : oo, sorry . Now it runs
<oldude67> ReedMace, did you say you was doing a update as well?
<Cinch123> Hello. When I connect to Ubuntu Jaunty over NoMachine NX, I don't have the button at the right side of the top panel that allows you to log off, switch users and change Pidgin status. I have to log off though the System menu. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<erisol> anirban, great!
<turneralex> hey i just installed ubuntu and i wasnt given the option to set the root password
<Dday> how do i find where xchat is installed?
<turneralex> now im in the os, and i cant log in as root
<ReedMace> oldude67: No. apt-get upgrade won't run either.
<r3l1c> hbekel:  so its pattern matching
<r3l1c> a glob
<Dulak> Dday: 'which xchat' in a terminal
<B4ckBOne> I got an old box running as a server now i want to put a raid controller in it. Which one should i buy?
<B4ckBOne> it only has pci ,   no pci-e
<hbekel> r3l1c: kind of, it globs filenames. what's your problem/question?
<happosade> vorbis -q got numbers. 1-10
<happosade> What will be something like 320kbps
<r3l1c> no problem .. just looking at some instructions and didn't understand the command
<zer0access> turneralex, use sudo instead
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i force clamav in ubuntu to upgrade to the latest which is 0.95.2 instead of 0.94.*?
<oldude67> ReedMace, what was you doing before this all happened?
<turneralex> zer0access: still no worky
<turneralex> zer0access: and a passwd root wont do the trick either
 * turneralex is devastated 
<zer0access> use your actual password for sudo
<turneralex> ohh
<anirban> http://pastebin.ca/1497009 , what will be the changes in it for php5 and apache2
<jrib> !sudo > turneralex
<ubottu> turneralex, please see my private message
<ReedMace> oldude67: it's been gradually getting worse over the last few days. I haven't installed anything new. Did try out Karmic a couple of times (asked to because of bug report I made in Jaunty), but that was from live CD
<oldude67> ReedMace, do you know how to boot into recovery mode and fix dpkg and check file system?
<ReedMace> oldude67: I don't understand why System Monitor > File Systems reports 35GB used, but Disk Usage Analyser reports only 8.2GB used. Have done the boot-recovery file check. Hasn't solved anything
<sharperguy> How can copying a file slow down everything so much?
<hbekel> sharperguy: are you copying between partitions?
<leaf-sheep> How do I switch sessions from KDE to Fluxbox?
<sharperguy> hbekel, From mounted iso
<Dday> how do i force close an app?
<gartral> how do i get nautilus to not show the "These Files are on a..." messages at the top of the files veiw portion of the window?
<digmore> hi, www.website.com/~john/ --> is it used htaccess to create ~john on the server (I may be in the wrong channel)
<x2b> hey people, i got a problem with my usb mouse. Each time I boot up my computer the mouse (mx518) will not work properly for a couple of minutes. I get weird readings in dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/219769/ and the light flickers for some time... It might be connected with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/350065.. Does anybody know this problem??
<Cinch123> Dday: you can use the System Monitor utility or ps -ef | grep appname in the terminal, take note of the PID, and kill PID.
<hbekel> sharperguy: lower the priority of the process doing the copying if it bugs you
<sharperguy> hbekel, umm thanks
<sharperguy> hbkel, was just wondering really
<Dunge> Is it ok to just delete the directory of a "debootstrap" linux? (I use it to create a Debian inside my Ubuntu box, it takes too much space and want it gone)
<Boohbah> Dday: or you can 'killall processname"
<geent1> Told to my friend about UBUNTU he was amased that you can run UBUNTU with CD lol
<Dday> cheers
<Boohbah> s/"/'/
<thefr34k> grr still no net connection here I have tried to use the files instead of the manager with no luck there either
<hbekel> sharperguy: well, there's work to do... the responsiveness of your system depends on your kernel setup (latencies, schedulers, etc)
<raambala> /nick/
<thefr34k> still unable to perform any DNS Resolves
<nannes> hi all!
<yurikoles> how to disable notificationf about download coplition in LimeWire?
<AdvoWork> ive got a few processing running: /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL  whats that?
<nannes> I had a "SEGMENTATION FAULT" error launching a program... It isn't writed by me, so I don't know how it's created (it's in C++)
<nannes> with gdb I discovered which function provokes the error, but I don't know how to adjust it
<thefr34k> Posted: ifconfig eth0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/219779/
<abb> What is the best way to disable IPv6 (ie, setting IPv4 as the only "active"/running protocol) on my machine?  I'm running up-to-date Jaunty (x32), connecting via 802.11g to a Netgear WAP/router.
<hbekel> AdvoWork: it's your web server
<thefr34k> abb: Kernel (termianl uname -r)
<yurikoles> <AdvoWork> purge apache2, you C.O.
<shrini_> hi friends. i get authentication error in kblogger. need help
<AdvoWork> is it just multiple child processes then? nothing to worry about?
<abb> thefr34k: apologies, I knew I left something out: 2.6.28-13-generic
<yurikoles> yes
<thefr34k> there is a bug with 2.6.28 where you are unable to disable ipv6 you will need 2.6.30 (i am having same issue)
<thefr34k> and then you just add ipv6.disable=1 to the GRUB line
<nannes> I had a "SEGMENTATION FAULT" error launching a program... It isn't writed by me, so I don't know how it's created (it's in C++)
<nannes> with gdb I discovered which function provokes the error, but I don't know how to adjust it
<thefr34k> abb: more info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/351656
<abb> thefr34k: thanks much, friend.  Is there a particular APT repository where I should grab 2.6.30? what is the recommended place to grab that?
<abb> thefr34k: nevermind, you answered the question before I could ask.  thanks!
<elric27> hello
<elric27> I have a problem building aptitude 0.5 against the libboost-dev libraries
<elric27> on a amd64
<elric27> 9.04
<shrini_> any help for kblogger?
<elric27> does anybody know well about this libraries?
<jrib> !anybody | elric27
<ubottu> elric27: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hbekel> elric27: did you google the error?
<elric27> yes
<jrib> elric27: in particular you should probably: 1) explain why you want to compile aptitude at all and 2) pastebin commands and error messages
<Guest71824> what is pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | Guest71824
<ubottu> Guest71824: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dekko> Hello good people! I'm wondering if there is a way to setup Ubuntu 9.04 to boot like Knoppix does, with framebuffer, high resolutioned verbose colored output with a small penguin logo at the top left of the screeen??
<bazhang> Guest71824, a service to avoid flooding the channel with loads of text
<elric27> http://pastebin.com/m4f9174f4
<jrib> elric27: you didn't do what I asked :/
<elric27> that's tjhe output for cat config.log | grep flyweight
<hbekel> Dekko: ubuntu is linux. if it works in linux, it's possible
<elric27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219784/
<elric27> I did install libboost-dev
<jrib> elric27: ok.  Why are you compiling aptitude at all?
<brahle> exit
<rstandy> hi
<acidicbase> Dekko: of course you can
<elric27> I like it, and I'm translating the manual into spanish
<elric27> wanna see how things really look
<Dekko> hbekel: okay that much I understand, but have yet to find a HOWTO or otherwise to indicate how to set it up. Getting rid of the usplash was easy, but the rest? :)
<elric27> plus, provide some debug info
<jrib> elric27: but aptitude is in the repositories, why not use that?
<jrib> ok
<abb> thefr34k: I read the launchpad/bug-report you referenced, but (apologies) I didn't find a solution *other than* (1) installing the patch directly, or (2) upgrading to pre-Karmic.  Is there an APT repo for 2.6.30/31 for jaunty?
<rstandy> I have Ubuntu 9.04 with a Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 1.3 MPixel UVC webcam
<elric27> this installation is «sandbox»
<abb> thefr34k: Or is the patch the correct way to go...?
<nannes> I had a "SEGMENTATION FAULT" error launching a program... It isn't writed by me, so I don't know how it's created (it's in C++)
<nannes> with gdb I discovered which function provokes the error, but I don't know how to adjust it
<elric27> there is no REAL need, just trying to do it, recommended by the translations manager
<rstandy> and with ekiga (or cheese) the images from the webcam are inverted
<elric27> aptitude 0.5 comes with gtk
<elric27> it's different
<rstandy> could someone please help me?
<elric27> the engine, all is changed
<rstandy> what can I do?
<elric27> an older version is in debian experimental
<jrib> elric27: please don't use enter as punctuation and address me if you are speaking to me so it triggers my highlight
<thefr34k> abb: i appologize i do not have internet connection to browse the repository what i did was download the .deb  directly from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<elric27> sorry
<elric27> jrib: sorry
<Ozzah> Hi... I have kind of an odd problem. I need to erase ALL data on a hard drive - I mean literally everything, right down to the partition tables themselves. Any idea on how I can do this?
<hbekel> Dekko: configure it to use a framebuffer, that'll give you the high res and penguin. depends on your card. for coloured bootup msgs you'll have tweak the initscripts
<abb> thefr34k: thanks, I think all I needed/wanted was to confirm that there wasn't some (obvious) "correct" way to do this... cheers.
<elric27> jrib: it seems the only problem is with the «flyweight» part
<Ozzah> I basically want to "initialize" the drive so that it's in the "as new" condition come out of the factory
<JEEB> btw, did anyone have problems with the DHCP update for 8.10 some days earlier?
<hbekel> elric27: are you sure you have the flyweight.hpp on your system? if you have it, you may have to tell configure where to find it
<jrib> elric27: my guess is you require a newer version of libboost as the error hints.  Did you check that out?
<erisol> Ozzah: use something like dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda1
<erisol> Ozzah but be very careful with that
<kennyyu> help! my lenovo x60 is getting too hot to be usable :( any way to solve it?
<Slart> Ozzah: have a look at "wipe"
<elric27> jrib: the only way I know to check dependencies when compiling is configure, the boost installation was done today
<elric27> jrib: hold on
<Slart> Ozzah: it follows some standards when it comes to wiping stuff.. overwriting X number of times, random patterns etc etc
<sonism> !pastebin >Amirh
<jrib> elric27: reading the documentation is supposed to come first, did you check that?
<Ozzah> no, I want it to be blank - just zeroes
<Dekko> hbekel: I used startupmanager to setup 1024x768 resolution @ 24bit, but no penguin in sight (isn't that the same as framebuffer?) - otherwise where can I find info on setting it up, and also the colored boot messages?
<Ozzah> the reason is I have this retarded RAID card which thinks my hard drive is too small, even though it isn't - I can't rebuild my RAID until I completely wipe the hard drive
<thefr34k> omg headbash my internet problem is fixed, one of the service techs at my isp gave me the wrong Gateway addr and subnet
<thefr34k> goes to show that high end T1 providers have the same level of knowledge as your home DSL techs
<ubuntu> Hi... I have kind of an odd problem. I need to erase ALL data on a hard drive - I mean literally everything, right down to the partition tables themselves. Any idea on how I can do this?
<thefr34k> app: did you find the kernel ok
<ubuntu> I basically want to "initialize" the drive so that it's in the "as new" condition come out of the factory
<nannes> I had a "SEGMENTATION FAULT" error launching a program... It isn't writed by me, so I don't know how it's created (it's in C++)
<nannes> with gdb I discovered which function provokes the error, but I don't know how to adjust it
<nannes> Could anyone help me??????????????????????????????
 * Dekko could also boot up knoppix and look at the right file to see how they've setup framebuffer/colored messages etc, BUT I don't know what file to investigate :)
<om26er> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> elric27: in fact, it does seem to be the case that flyweight.hpp is included in the version of libboost-dev in karmic and not in the jaunty one.  That is your issue
<nannes> I had a "SEGMENTATION FAULT" error launching a program... It isn't writed by me, so I don't know how it's created (it's in C++)
<nannes> with gdb I discovered which function provokes the error, but I don't know how to adjust it
<jrib> nannes: you want to edit the source code yourself?
<Pici> nannes: What program? Is it from our repos?
<vigo> I want to mirror/backup the data and settings on this install and merge/migrate them into a new install. How is this done?
<nannes> no, it isn't from your repository
<thefr34k> ubuntu is debian based correct?
<Pici> thefr34k: Yes.
<jrib> nannes: you should contact the developer
<nannes> jrib: if it's the only way, than yes
<shorterror> Pici, is there a shell command that will install all dev packages?
<elric27> jrib: thanks a lot,  I guess a  aptitude install from the karmic repositories will sort it out
<Pici> shorterror: All? No.
<jrib> elric27: note mixing repositories like that isn't supported, make sure you know what you are donig
<nannes> jrib: I had it yet... He didn't answered (excuse me for the bad english)
<shorterror> Pici, ok thank you.
<sarthor> Hi, i have changed my default email client to thunderbox, from system--prefrences--preffered application, but when i right click on any file and then send to, So still there is email Evoloution, How can i change, using 9.04 i386 desktp.
<nannes> jrlib: he's much intelligent, he don't miss time with me
<nannes> :(
<elric27> jrib: I know it's not supported, but I don't want to bring my Debian up to sid, I prefer risking this installation
<jrib> nannes: What do you want to do?
<sarthor> sorry thunderbird
<vigo> shorterror: There is a set of dh_ scripts that may help with something like that. but I am not certain, let me find that page.
<sarthor> **
<nannes> pici: no, it isn't from your repository
<nannes> jrib: I'm asking you!
<nannes> if necessary, I edit the source
<jrib> nannes: well is it open source?
<nannes> (if it is the only wqay)
<nannes> *way
<nannes> sure! it's for linux!
<jrib> nannes: what application is this exactly?
<sarthor> Hi, i have changed my default email client to Thunderbird** , from system--preferences --preferred application, but when i right click on any file and then send to, So still there is email Evolution, How can i change, using 9.04 i386 desktp.
<shorterror> vigo, ok that would be cool.
<nannes> wait a moment please, I'll link ALL
<amikrop> Hello. My SVN repository also uses SSH. Each time I want to SVN update I am asked for the passphrase of my public key. How can I disable this?
<erisol> amikrop, you could make a key with no passphrase
<mazda01> anyone use tovid, specifically makedvd? I am trying to burn a dvd structure folder that contains a AUDIO_TS and a VIDEO_TS folder and I have previously used makedvd -burn /folder/. well the folder this time happens to be on a smb share that I mounted locally. I am getting an error specifically :- [ WRITE@LBA=1f90h failed with SK=3h/WRITE ERROR - RECOVERY FAILED]: Input/Output error.
<amikrop> erisol: Can't I have it unlocked automatically?
<amikrop> erisol: There has to be a passphrase.
<erisol> amikrop, or you could use ssh-agent to store your passphrase
<nannes> jrib: it's here: http://blacklight.gotdns.org/blog/    look for "JASTEGAL"
<nannes> and here's the gdb output http://picciamico.altervista.org/test
<grawity> amikrop: Are you using GNOME? Is there a $SSH_AUTH_SOCK?
<erisol> amikrop, from the command line run: eval `ssh-agent`
<xamox> how can I find out what version of a library I have installed. For instance I am trying to compile a open source project that depends on libavformat.  In the compile it is bombing on on a check that says if LIBAVFORMAT_BUILD > 4628. How can I check it's build number?
<s0nix> Hi
<erisol> amikrop, it should return something like "Agent pid: 8163"
<grawity> erisol: GNOME by default uses its own gnome-keyring-daemon for that, which can automatically unlock keys with the passphrase stored on keyring.
<s0nix> Why Can I not setup my apache to use "worker" mpm AND php5 in mdule ?
<amikrop> grawity: $ eval `ssh-agent`
<amikrop> Agent pid 8871
<erisol> grawity, oh
<grawity> erisol: So just running ssh-agent is not the best solution.
<jrib> nannes: well you have the code then, if the developer is unresponsive and you want to play with the source code, go for it
<amikrop> grawity: $ echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<amikrop> /tmp/ssh-nwVxae8870/agent.8870
<amikrop> erisol: $ eval `ssh-agent`
<amikrop> Agent pid 8871
<grawity> amikrop: Um, can you kill that, and open a new shell?
<amikrop> grawity: I killed ssh-agent
<erisol> grawity, just opening a new shell should suffice
<grawity> amikrop: And then echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK. (There should be already an agent running.)
<grawity> erisol: There's still an useless process, no?
<nannes> jrib: I know, but I don't know where do I start from! I'm not a programmer (i'm learning)
<grawity> amikrop: can you open a new terminal now?
<erisol> grawity, I thought that as soon as you closed the old shell it would kill all child processes
<amikrop> grawity: $ echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<amikrop> /tmp/ssh-buBSka2836/agent.2836
<grawity> erisol: Good point :/
<vigo> shorterror: Here is one, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/dh-make not the one I was searching for, but it helps.
<jrib> nannes: try the channel for the language it is written in, they will give you tutorial so you can learn the language
<grawity> amikrop: Um... did you run ssh-agent again?
<shorterror> vigo, thank you
<amikrop> grawity: no
<mazda01> xamox, you can run sudo aptitude show libavformat  and that should show you which version of that library you're running
<grawity> amikrop: And is it Ubuntu (GNOME) or Kubuntu (KDE), or Xubuntu (Xfce)?
<mazda01> anyone use tovid, specifically makedvd? I am trying to burn a dvd structure folder that contains a AUDIO_TS and a VIDEO_TS folder and I have previously used makedvd -burn /folder/. well the folder this time happens to be on a smb share that I mounted locally. I am getting an error specifically :- [ WRITE@LBA=1f90h failed with SK=3h/WRITE ERROR - RECOVERY FAILED]: Input/Output error.
<nannes> jrib: uff... ok thanks
<amikrop> grawity: ubuntu
<amikrop> gnome
<grawity> amikrop: Strange, it is supposed to be gnome-keyring-daemon instead of ssh-agent. Well, anyway, do this: ssh-add
<amikrop> grawity: $ ssh-add
<amikrop> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<jduser1> mazda01: how is the speed of ur samba mnt?
<xamox> mazda01, yeah, it says version 3.0, but how do I know what build number it is?
<grawity> amikrop: You probably killed one too many :/ Ah well, eval `ssh-agent`
<thefr34k> yay shiny linux
<erisol> lol
<thefr34k> thanks for the help
<vigo> shorterror: and here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man7/debhelper.7.html
<mazda01> xamox, i am sorry. you got all the info I can provide. i know there is a way to show you more info for a package but I don't remember what it is off the top of my head.
<thefr34k> abb: you still around?
<mazda01> jduser, how would I check that? I am running over ethernet 100base-T with 2 switches in the network
<erisol> amikrop, as soon as it says "Agent pid whatever" run ssh-add
<xamox> mazda01, that's alright, thanks anyway though
<jduser1> mazda01: try copy a large file from the mnt e.g with mc
<jduser1> mazda01: mc shows speed
<mazda01> jduser, could I transfer a file and watch iftop to get an idea or is there an easier way to see the speed?
<vigo> shorterror: Just change the Hardy to the version you are using, but they are mostly all the same, yes Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<jduser1> mazda01: do u know mc?
<mazda01> jdobrien, mc is midnight commander?
<mazda01> jduser, i don't have it installed. is it in the repos?
<jduser1> mazda01: yes
<amikrop> erisol: done, it asks for my passphrase
<jduser1> mazda01: pack name is mc
<amikrop> erisol: $ ssh-add
<amikrop> Enter passphrase for /home/indy/.ssh/id_rsa:
<amikrop> Identity added: /home/indy/.ssh/id_rsa (/home/indy/.ssh/id_rsa)
<grawity> amikrop: Okay, and does ssh/svn/whatever work now?
<grawity> erisol: Usually, instead of just starting gnome-session, gdm runs ssh-agent which then starts GNOME. This way, a SSH agent is always running after you login to GNOME.
<pelle_> Hey, how do I save a modification in my DNS. I ran "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf" in order to change my DNS, but now I can't figure out how to save the changes.
<Um_cara_qualquer> folks... anyone knows where i can donwload "i've seen better days" from sublime?
<grawity> pelle_: On nano, Ctrl+X saves and exits.
<mazda01> jduser, ok. MAN, i hate that. I run x11vnc on the computer I am doing the makedvd command on and sometimes when I am in Terminal Server Client (jaunty) connected using VNC protocol, i'll be entering a command in the terminal and it's like a key gets stuck and it'll just keep entering letters. this last time it was an 'e'. no matter what I can't stop the machine from entering an 'e'. it'll do it in a new terminal if I open one. the only wa
<mazda01> y to get it to stop is to restart the machine. any ideas on that issue while that box restarts?
<pelle_> @Grawity: Thank you so much!
<thefr34k> Um: pretty sure you have the wrong channel
<Paddy_NI> !piracy | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<amikrop> grawity: yes, it works, but will it work after the next boot?
<rylFlush> There are so many backup options. Can someone suggest one that is easy to learn?
<Paddy_NI> !backup | rylFlush
<ubottu> rylFlush: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jduser1> mazda01: never used vnc, sorry
<mazda01> jduser, ok, back at hand. the machine has restarted. so just install midnight commander from the repos?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hahahahahaha
<Um_cara_qualquer> right ;)
<rylFlush> Thanks all!
<thefr34k> mazda01: have you tried another VNC client (I use VNC daily)
<th0r> mazda01: you might consider looking at X forwarding via ssh...much better than vnc
<jduser1> mazda01: ok runc mc from cli
<TD-Linux> is the keyserver down again? >:(
<jduser1> mazda01: try nx-server and client
<jduser1> mazda01: thats what i use for remote connect to my linux boxes all over the world
<mazda01> thefr34k, you mean on the server side or the client side?
<amikrop> erisol: svn+ssh works now, but will it work on the next boot?
<jduser1> mazda01: an d yes simply apt-get it from the repos
<ehazlett> greetings... i'm trying to use kpartx for a disk image -- i get the loop device, but i can't mount it -- it says "already mounted or busy...  any ideas?
<mazda01> jduser1, i tried nx server along time ago but i couldn't get it to work because my id_rsa key has a passphrase.
<Fettel> test
<Fettel> òåñò
<mazda01> jduser1, how do I run mc from the cli? just 'gksudo mc'?
<jduser1> mazda01: mm i simply followed the tutorial on the nx hp
<jduser1> mazda01: mc
<jduser1> or sudo mc
<vigo> Just mc
<jduser1> what u want
<jduser1> mazda01: depends on what u wanna do
<vigo> whoops, sudo mc
<mazda01> jduser1, wow. now what? I will try to transfer a large avi file.
<jduser1> mazda01: yes
<jduser1> mazda01: from ur samba mnt
<jduser1> Fettel: works
<amikrop> grawity, erisol: Alright. How can I have it automatically unlocked after each boot, now?
<amikrop> Should I put an ssh-add in my .bashrc?
<amikrop> I guess not.
<TD-Linux> is there an alternate keyserver?
<amikrop> I guess it's something else.
<CopyWriter> i'm back
<Pici> TD-Linux: The keyserver gets a lot of traffic, you may just want to try again, I had the same problem about a week or two ago.
<TD-Linux> yeah I might want to try again tomorrow
<grawity> amikrop: Sorry, was away for a while. Could you log out from GNOME, then login again, and -- without running anything else -- check if there's a gnome-keyring-daemon running, and what does $SSH_AUTH_SOCK show?
<TD-Linux> will a PPA work without a key temporarily?
<Dr_Willis> TD-Linux:  i think there will be some warning from the apt tools.. but i think it will work
<amikrop> grawity: no problem :)
<amikrop> sure
<amikrop> w8
<jduser1> mazda01: what speed is shown?
<tommy2002> I'm having trouble with xrandr ... when I plug in a TV into the VGA output, 'xrandr -q' says that the VGA output is disconnected, as if nothing was plugged in ... what's going on?
<myeman> hello, can i install ipmsg in ubuntu 9?
<Dr_Willis> !info ipmsg
<ubottu> Package ipmsg does not exist in jaunty
<web5|org|ua> when i MANUALY setup WIFI, after reboot settings stay ?
<Dr_Willis> web5|org|ua:  they are rembered here...
<tw3akUrb0x1> if I have a binary tar file what package can I use to make a package that synaptic can track?
<Dr_Willis> tommy2002:  ive seen some videocards have an issue where you must have the tv plugged in when the system boots..or they dont see the tv properly
<tommy2002> I tried that, but it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> tw3akUrb0x1:  depedning on what the binary tar file does.. that may not be very easyly done. Theres just too much varity in binary archives like that.
<Dr_Willis> tommy2002:  what video card?
<tw3akUrb0x1> I've got a pgo version of firefox-3.5 that's supposed to be much faster
<tw3akUrb0x1> should I just install in /opt?
<web5|org|ua> Dr_Willis: by who, by U ?
<Dr_Willis> tw3akUrb0x1:  for firefox bianries you dont really need to install them.. you can cd to their diretory and run it...
<tw3akUrb0x1> just extract to a directory in my path then
<Ryan1> Anyone have an idea where Google Chrome (non released version) stores it's browsing history?
<Dr_Willis> tw3akUrb0x1:   extract to a dir.. make an icon/launcher to run it.. perhaps
<tommy2002> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure, how would I check?
<Zack1> How come some of the letter overlap each other in terminal? > screenshot http://h.imagehost.org/0023/Screenshot.png
<tw3akUrb0x1> thanks
<Dr_Willis> tommy2002:  lspci for starters
<Dr_Willis> Zack1:  ive seen that with using some fonts. Stick to monospaced fonts.
<Dr_Willis> !info terminus
<ubottu> Package terminus does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !find terminus
<ubottu> Found: console-terminus, xfonts-terminus, xfonts-terminus-dos, xfonts-terminus-oblique
<Dr_Willis> xfonts-terminus - Fixed-width fonts for fast reading
<ubuntuer>  ,.m,
<tommy2002> ATI mobility M6
<Dr_Willis> thats a nice one.
<myeman> is ipmsg can install using apt-get? or by package manager
<myeman> ?
<Dr_Willis> tommy2002:  ati and tv out can be a pain i hear..
<Zack1> Dr_willis: i switched to monpspace but it still over laps :-(
 * erUSUL uses terminus and love it ;P
<thefr34k> someone just asked that?
<thefr34k> !info ipmsg
<ubottu> Package ipmsg does not exist in jaunty
<padhu2> friends, How can i show the image to irc channel
<Dr_Willis> Zack1:  restart the termianl double check the setting.. you may of not set it right
<tommy2002> excuse me, ATI Radeon Mobility M6
<grawity> padhu2: Upload it to http://tinypic.com/, then give us the page address.
<padhu2> grawity: THank you :-0
<padhu2> :-)
<Dr_Willis> tommy2002:  you may want to check the forums for the current state of tv out and that chipset. ATi has been doing a lot of changes in their drivers lately.
<CopyWriter> good now this chat is set to open at startup
<Zack1> Dr_willis :-(
<tommy2002> yes, quite a pain, especially in my case ... I'm a teacher, the monitor I'm using is in the classroom, so I can't try anything until I'm in front of a room of students
 * Dekko wonders ... I have the framebuffer up and running on boot but I get NO Tux logo at all .... how do I enable my Tux? :D
<tommy2002> Alright, I was thinking this was a driver problem
<Zack1> dr_willis still overlaps
<Dr_Willis> tommy2002:  one of the many reasons i never buy ati any more.
<Atomic_> !it
<thefr34k> !info irssi
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<sfx> hi everone
<Zack1> Hi
<Dr_Willis> Zack1:  try installing xfonts-terminus   log out/back in.. set gnome-terminal to use the terminus font.
<sfx> i have one problem hier
<Pici> Dekko: There is no Tux logo on the Ubuntu boot.
<mazda01> jduser1i don't know how to transfer a file using mc. i am trying to figure it out now
<Dekko> Pici: How do I get that?? :)
<Pici> Dekko: I don't know, I've never seen it there.
<mazda01> jduser1i was gone for awhile sorry.
 * Dekko wants to set up the ubuntu boot to act and look like the Knoppix one. Color and with a pretty logo.
<Dekko> But no real splashscreen.
<Zack1> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  those are the kind of features i normally disable  :)
<Dekko> I want the verbose stuff but --- nice. :)
<kfm> is it possible from a ubuntu live cd to make a partion on a fully encrypted hdd and from it install a second os without havng to edit grub?
<Zack1> dr_willis: oops! i change the wrong font to monospace, it works now! [Sans font musent work]
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  at least ive seen some  Distros have a logo at top half of screen, and usefull info at bottom half.
<sfx> i need help please ... I instal ubuntu  9.4 and no reconise intel 3100 and i try to intal drive but has problem about that
<Dr_Willis> Zack1:  yes.. :) monospace.. :)
<Dekko> Dr Willis: If you've tried knoppix, it boots under framebuffer, and gives you a small nice Tux Logo and then verbose output as to the boot process. :) In color. Hi res.
<bunns> Howdy.....can someone give me a hint on how to change the wallpaper in GDM ?
<ohir> !jp | sfx
<ubottu> sfx: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<mazda01> jduser1i hit 5 (copy) after I selected a avi file on the left adn set the location correctly on the right but nothing happened? i don't know how to use mc.
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  yes ive seen other disrtos that do that.. I normally disable framebuffers... too many issues with them
<frostburn> bunns, system > admin > login window
<nem> Hi. Anyone know why when i click "Suspend", my computer goes down and back up again without staying suspended? Is this a known problem? (not talking about blackscreen after suspend)
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  use insert key to select files... f5 to copy.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  unless your terminal/window manager is some how grabbing the f5 key for somthing else.. it should work
<bunns> ah ha.....thanks much frostburn :)
<jamie> fu ck
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, here's a screenshot. http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32471566.png
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: But is there a way for me to enable it? I have framebuffer running it seems because I have made it boot in 1024x768 resolution, but all gray - and no Tux logo .....
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  thers a lot of tweaking to get the boot screen all fancy and pretty..   and ive had so many issues with it in the past. i dont even bother with it any more.
<Sirisian|Work> Does scp follow symbolic links?
<Sirisian|Work> when using -r I mean
<ohir> Sirisian|Work: man scp
<nem> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<Pici> Sirisian|Work: Yes, see man scp
<grawity> -r      Recursively copy entire directories.  Note that scp follows sym‐ bolic links encountered in the tree traversal.
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, it worked. I am getting at hightest 6.71 MB/s transfer rate over my smb share.
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: I am doing this in part because I don't like the Ubuntu splash, but mostly in fact because I want to learn Linux.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  yes.. thats a screen shot of mc... so what was it supposed to tell us? :)
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  heh..  so you figured out the app? :)
<TD-Linux> who has installed the "nvidia vdpau team" driver packages?
<Dekko> Linux to me is like in the good old MS-DOS days but on steroids. :) So - a lot of fun,
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  a read of the mc docs is very worth whild. it has a lot of features
<Sirisian|Work> ohir, pici, ah okay thanks
<TD-Linux> I'm on hardy and using 173 from envyng
<sfx> i'm dowmload drive from intel but the package maneger only make a file folder and sinaptic dont open and instal them so has another way to do that? please
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  comparing linux to dos.. is like comparing  the space shuttle to  a  kite.
<TD-Linux> I want to upgrade to 185
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, I am trying to use makedvd -burn /folderwheredvdstructureis and I getting an error. the previous guy thought maybe my transfer rate wasn't good enough. can you maybe help?
<hbekel> Dekko: you need CONFIG_LOGO=y in your kernel, chances are the ubuntu stock kernel has disabled it
<Sirisian|Work> Is there a way to find all symbolic links in a directory?
<Dr_Willis> afx - I upgraded my intel drvers following this url --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i only am using mc to see what the transfer rate was over a locally mounted smb share.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  burning a cd/dvd onthe fly over a network - can be an issue...
<lurah> I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 especially with the ethernet driver fo JMicro jmc260. From my investigation I guest there is something wrong with this driver on kernel 2.6.28. I tried to change the kernel with the latest stable kernel from www.kernel.org i.e 2.6.30-1 and the ethernet works very well. How can I extract just the jmc260 driver from the latest kernel and aplied it to 2.6.28 kernel ?
<jduser> mazda01: ok i think thats enough speed
<Dekko> hbekel: how do I enable it? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  if you want faster rates use nfs to share stuff i guess.
<Ryan1> Google Chrome for linux, what is the path where history is stored?
<jduser> mazda01: just wanted to make sure ur samba behaves not like mine: mynie is very slow
<amikrop> grawity: Thank you, it worked. :-)
<nem> Hi. Anyone know why when i click "Suspend", my computer goes down and back up again without staying suspended? Is this a known problem? (not talking about blackscreen after suspend) (checked bios settings and its set to S1 and S3)(9.04, nvidia gfx drivers)
<hbekel> Dekko: by compiling a custom kernel? what does zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LOGO give you?
<grawity> amikrop: So ... is gnome-keyring-daemon running?
<jduser> mazda01: myine=mine
<amikrop> grawity: $ echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<amikrop> /tmp/keyring-dpRvxs/socket.ssh
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. has google chrome for linux even been released yet? the web site says it hasent.
<hbekel> Sirisian|Work: for f in *; do [ -h "$f" ] && echo $f; done
<nannes> Dr_Willis: bleah! firefox rulez
<grawity> amikrop: Good, and is the key unlocked automatically?
<dimedo> can anyone tell me why my i5300 wifi adapter has a 32 byte HWaddr address shown in ifconfig, shouldn't that be 12 byte??
<Dr_Willis> nannes:  he wasent asking about firefox.. :P
<nannes> Dr_Willis:  ok, but I hate Chrome!!  :P
<amikrop> grawity: actually, a graphical window popped up asking for the passphrase but it alos had an option to tick, "automatically unlock after login" which I ticked, and next time it worked
<grawity> dimedo: um, usually they are 6 bytes, not 12.
<amikrop> s/alos/also
<Sirisian|Work> hbekel, what is that syntax? I've never seen it before. Is that bash or something?
<acecase> a guy thought it was funny to run rm -fr when I left my box unlocked a while back. Now my bash-completion isn't working anymore. I have done a purge/install and it is installed but tab completion isn't working. What am I missing?
<hbekel> Sirisian|Work: it's bash. "help test" for the details
<mazda01> jduser, i wonder how makedvd works? is it trying to save tmp files to that smb share and that's what's causing the io error?
<Dr_Willis> hbekel:  i see no /proc/config.Z on ubuntu
<Sirisian|Work> thanks hbekel
<grawity> amikrop: Yeah, that's how it is supposed to work. ('seahorse' might be useful someday)
<jduser> mazda01: maybe i dont know makedvd
<amikrop> grawity: OK. thanks :)
<jduser> mazda01: i m afk now
<hbekel> Dr_Willis: uh yes, i forgot i enabled it myself... sorry Dekko
<ryann> apart from kvpnc, are there any suggested vpn gui's for use in KDE4?
<AJC_Z0> To get on another network from the one given by DHCP using NetworkManager on eth1, I use "sudo ip addr add 10.0.0.1/24 dev eth1". What's the correct way to automate this?
<Dr_Willis> hbekel:  the sort of feature ya wonder why they disabled...
<hbekel> Dr_Willis: indeed
<mazda01> what does  afk mean?
<Dr_Willis> AJC_Z0:  fast and dirty way.. put command in rc.local
<zer0access> away from keyboard
<Dr_Willis> AJC_Z0:  but theres proberly better ways.
<grawity> mazda01: AFK = "Away from keyboard".
<mazda01> grawity, ah. i see.
<jduser> mazda01: check read and write privilidges with ur smb mnt when accessing as non rott, thats how u run makedvd, right?
<jduser> non root
<ltcabral> how do i check what groups my user is part of?
<jduser> mazda01: now really afk
<grawity> ltcabral: 'id', 'groups'
<ltcabral> thanks
<bryce_> edbian: it didnt work last nite with the xp
<mazda01> jduser, the permissions on the /mnt/ directory are 777 and it owned by root. that's where I mounted the smb share. I have already confirmed I can mkdir and touch a file on the folder.
<jduser> mazda01: ok
<jduser> mazda01: so no idea after all
<bryce_> hey guys, im trying to isntall xp for gaming, but it when i pop in the cd it says i have a hard disk error and shutdown because of taht
<elad`> What's the name of the program that lets you set up the extra buttons on your wheel?
<mazda01> jduser, ok. i'll just copy the folders over locally and then try to run makedvd again.
<mazda01> jduser, thanks for trying
<lurah> I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 especially with the ethernet driver fo JMicro jmc260. From my investigation I guest there is something wrong with this driver on kernel 2.6.28. I tried to change the kernel with the latest stable kernel from www.kernel.org i.e 2.6.30-1 and the ethernet works very well. How can I extract just the jmc260 driver from the latest kernel and aplied it to 2.6.28 kernel ?
<unop> AJC_Z0, what are the addresses of eth1 before and after you issue this command?
<elad`> irchweel?
<hbekel> lurah: you can't use a module compiled for one version with a different kernel
<elad`> iwheelrc?
<hbekel> lurah: you'd have to backport the .30 driver into .28
<lurah> hbkel : is that posible to get the source code from the latest kernel and compile that for older kernel ?
<elad`> imwheel!
<frostburn> lurah, yes but there's no guarantees that it'll work, there's set in stone kernel api
<hbekel> lurah: it may be possible but it's surely non-trivial (unless you're a kernel hacker)
<frostburn> there's no *
<Boohbah> lurah: you could search the kernel mailing list for the patch that has the driver and try to apply it
<lurah> Boohbah : is it alway a clear kernel patch for that case ?
<mazda01> jduser, i didn't realize nautilus is showing me the speed also. it's showing 6.1 MB/sec as I am transferring the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS folders and storing them locally.
<hbekel> lurah: it depends, you'll have to try. if it's only bugfixes it may work
<jduser> mazda01: thats why i said "e.g. mc" ;)
<Boohbah> lurah: [PATCH netdev-2.6] jme: JMicron Gigabit Ethernet Driver
<mazda01> does anyone know how to fix sound for movie player? i get sound in vlc but not movie player? i am using jaunty with pulseaudio default.
<hbekel> lurah: why not keep .30?
<jduser> mazda01: i am one of those mc freaks, u must know
<mazda01> jduser, it's no big deal. mc is like vim for me, it can do so much but I don't feel like taking the time to learn it.
<lurah> Boohbah/hbekel : ok thanks for the info
<mazda01> jduser, everybody has their preferences.
<lurah> hbkel : when compiling the .30 I found one error but the kernel stil working so far
<Boohbah> lurah: also seconding hbekel why not keep the new kernel
<eyotechnologi> hi guys
<mazda01> does anyone know how to fix sound for movie player? i get sound in vlc but not movie player? i am using jaunty with pulseaudio default.
<eyotechnologi> hello is here anyone who could help me
<grawity> eyotechnologi: Depends on your problem.
<durt> eyotechnologi, just ask your question.
<Socah> eyotechnologi, just ask the question, don't ask
<eyotechnologi> my problem is that im new to irc and new to linux and new to programing in c and visual basic.net
<eyotechnologi> :D
<Socah> mazda01, type alsamixer -c 0, and check if all channels are unmuted
<Socah> eyotechnologi, and what do you need help with?
<eyotechnologi> how do people remeber to code things?
<Dekko> hbekel: it gives me  "no such file or directory"
<Socah> eyotechnologi, more precisely? I don't understand question
<hbekel> Dekko: uh yes, you don't have that file i was told (it's enabled in my custom kernel, sorry)
<grawity> eyotechnologi: The same way other people remember how to make a pizza, or to build a house, or...
<cipher> is there a way to run two WMs simultaneously in GNOME? i.e. on one monitor I'd love to have wmii and on another the regular metacity desktop
<lurah> is it safe if I change the kernel from 2.6.28 to 2.6.30 without doing anything else ?
<Hero> VIVA UBUNTU!!!!  :)
<mazda01> Socah, nothing is muted. i said the same exact file has sound in vlc. stupid pulseaudio!
<Socah> mazda01, solution: remove pulseaudio ;p
<edbian> cipher:  First off.  Gnome contains a window manager.  It's called metacity.  I don't think gnome supports two window manager at once but that is an interesting idea.
<hbekel> lurah: if everything works, why not?
<Dekko> hbekel: custom kernels and the like ..... I have tried compiling the 2.6.30-1 kernel following instructions but never installed it after.... that took HOURS on this old machine :)
<Socah> mazda01, it's first thing that I do when installing Ubuntu
<JEEBsv> Socah: don't remind me of when I got told that too and I actually REMOVED pulseaudio
<JEEBsv> thank god I could actually re-install it later on
<cipher> edbian: yeah. I know the default is metacity. I am able to tell gnome to use wmii as its window manager but not to have both metacity and wmii at the same time.
<Socah> JEEBsv, what happend?
<durt> cipher, yes, you need to configure Xorg.conf to run two X servers one on each different monitor. But it's got nothing to do with Gnome.
<eyotechnologi> how can i talk to just anyone not to all
<slashdevnull> Hi, anyone in here able to help with KVM migration with Ubuntu 9.04 and virsh?
<Socah> eyotechnologi, you talk to me on priv actually
<hbekel> Dekko: if you want features that ubuntu decided not to comile in you'll have to roll your own kernel
<cipher> durt: in that case I will be running one plain vanilla wmii X session alongside one plain vanilla GNOME session running metacity... and I might do this how in the X config?
<Socah> but in fact, I didn't respond
<mazda01> Socah, i just don't know how to solve it. also, the sound is very low. I have to have it cranked. i have a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<JEEBsv> Socah: if you delete pulseaudio you won't get into X :V Because you'll have to reroute all kinds of stuff, and this isn't done automagically for a noob
<edbian> cipher:  I don't think so.
<cipher> durt: might you provide a reference on how to configure the X config in such way?
<Dekko> hbekel: But how to know what to include etc, lets say I want "generic kernel" with the Tux logo enabled... :D
<Dr_Willis> cipher:  what video card are you using?
<Socah> JEEBsv, in fact, I just make sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio and... still all works without any other things to configure
<hbekel> Dekko: by getting familiar with the kernel config options
<mazda01> Socah, i'd like to resolve it with pulseaudio as it seems like that's the way ubuntu is evolving. without pulseaudio, i can't have more than one audio program running or at least I'd have to install jack as I am told. then i'll just have to configure that. i might as well stick with pulseaudio and try to find someone that can help.
<lurah> dekko: yah it took's me about more than 3 hours to compile the new kernel on my machine
<Clouse> Hi there all I dont seem to be able to get my filters working on already recived mail and also mail that is coming in I am running 2.26.1 on 9.04 any ideas?
<cipher> Dr_Willis: I have an ATI radeon 1300 series
<JEEBsv> Socah: I did that on 8.04 and 8.10 and had problems with login afterwards
<cipher> Dr_Willis: atleast I believe... that's what shows up on lspci
<Dekko> hbekel: can't you just compile a kernel with *everything* enabled?
<cipher> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro] (Secondary)
<JEEBsv> Although I must say I only had problems with pluseaudio for a while, it works nicely for me nowadays
<cipher> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<Dekko> or better yet find a precompiled kernel with everything enabled.
<th0r> eyotechnologi: you might want to check out the linux documentation project...tldp.org, they have beginners books there
<Socah> mazda01, mhm... I had same problem when my modules for soundcard in modprobe.d were not loaded
<sid1monu> i need help
<hbekel> Dekko: use 'make oldconfig' to start with the config of the currently running kernel
<Socah> mazda01, but after this... all work flawlessly
<sid1monu> i cant mount my HDD
<Dekko> hbekel: will that start me compiling something?
<sid1monu> in ubuntu
<Socah> JEEBsv, no idea, I just remove this and there are no other side-effects for me
<Socah> sid1monu, what's the problem? any informations?
<Dekko> seems I don't have the kernel sourcecode anywhere.....
<mazda01> Socah, ok, can you help me troubleshoot this then? here's lsmod | grep snd
<hbekel> Dekko: I'm not going to spoon-feed you kernel compilation...
<mazda01> Socah, oops, accidentally hit enter. here it is: http://pastebin.com/f67c65a64
<sid1monu> it says failed to read the last sector
<lurah> hbkel: do Ubuntu usually provide a new precompile kernel should there any new kernel release ?
<JEEBsv> also, mazda01 - what version of mplayer you have?
<cipher> durt, Dr_Willis: any further information you can give?
<sid1monu> wen i try to mount it through gui or command line
<Socah> sid1monu, what filesystem is on disk?
<edbian> Dekko: kernel compilation is a long and complicated process :)
<sid1monu> ntfs
<edbian> Dekko: google it
<Dekko> edbian: It is true it takes a long time yes. :)
<Socah> sid1monu, fsck.ntfs, check if it got errors
<Clouse> #evolution
<Clouse> opps
<edbian> silly Clouse
<Dekko> Gah its rather painful to have to recompile kernel to get the little Tux to show up.........
<Dr_Willis> cipher:  nvidia and their twniview makes such a task tivial :) well sort of trivial.. but I for one dont see the need of running 2 seperate X servers. I just  use nvidias twinview feature. (i gave up on ati ages ago)
<cipher> Dr_Willis: ok that's not really helpful. but thank you.
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: I run 2x X servers on my machine - Twinview stretches the desktop and thats .... not good I think :)
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I see a lot of people come here that need their resolution changed to something that isn't available in the gnome GUI but should be possible with their hardware.  What is the best way to go about fixing this problem?
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  twinview does not stretch the desktop here in a bad way
<mazda01> JEEBsv, i am running whatever is in jaunty repos. it's 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu19+medibuntu1 but i am talking about totem. that is: 2.26.1-0ubuntu5
<cipher> could one of you perhaps (Dekko maybe) post up your x server configuration and maybe I can extrapolate a similar solution for my particular setup/hardware
<hbekel> edbian: ditch the gui and educate users instead?
<durt> cipher, here's a start, http://www.vsthost.com/pages/DualHead.php
<JEEBsv> mazda01: that is old as hell D: If it uses mplayer as base get something newer than something from 2007 (rc2)
<Dekko> cipher: I am not at my primary setup right now so would prove difficult .... but if you're around later I will look to see if I can help you.
<Clouse> So anyone using Evolution 2.26.1?
<JEEBsv> Too bad for mplayer and friends the only way pretty much is to build :/
<Socah> mazda01, is your computer a laptop?
<cipher> Dekko: well if you don't mind, can I PM you with my email to send it later?
<zipito_> mine kubuntu runs some kind strange:   when it boots it plays the default sound of kde, then - no other sound could be played (not from system events, not from amarok, not from dragonplayer) :(
<mazda01> JEEBsv, huh???? I am running jaunty. how does that happen then? Socah, no I am running a desktop.
<JEEBsv> also, as a recommendation for a frontend on mplayer - smplayer
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  i use twinview here all the time  - only issues i have with it are a few badly programmed apps fullscreening in a dumb way. :)
<zipito_> while the gnome sound system works fine
<alff21> hi, you know how do work microsoft ofice 2007 in ubuntu 8.10 ??
<JEEBsv> mazda01: Almost no distro uses new builds of mplayer because the project does no 'official' releases >_>
<edbian> hbekel: Supposed xrandr doesn't offer high enough resolutions as well?  How do you tell the system what resolution should be available?
<sfx>  i take a look at links and download pach kernel 2.6 and oen terminal and put a codes their but no wok says comand not found!!! wy?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | alff21
<ubottu> alff21: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Socah> mazda01, please give me output of aplay -l
<sid1monu> how do i fsck.ntfs
<JEEBsv> mazda01: you can check the revision of mplayer by running it once, I hope it's not from 2007 >_>
<Socah> sid1monu, google
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: Okay I am using two separate X servers and then directing the applications I need on the secondary monitor with env DISPLAY=0.1 <program> or something like that :)
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  im not syre you want linux go be fscking a ntfs disk.. best to let windows do that.
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  i just drag them over. :)  been doing it this way for years.
<edbian> sid1monu: To check your harddrive the command is e2fsck /dev/<yourdevice>  Do you know the device name you're trying to scan?
<sid1monu> i chkdsk from windows
<sid1monu> it says no problems
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  i need to track down a nvidia card that lets me do 3 monitors next - and a bigger desk
<alff21> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  so whats the actual problem then?
<Dekko> Dr_Willis mentioning NTFS.... is there any way to tell 3G-NTFS to NOT enable writing to NTFS file systems at all?
<sid1monu> i dont know,i am unable to mount it
<sid1monu> it shows an error
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  check out the 'ntfs-config' tool
<geirha> sid1monu: You need the ntfsprogs package, but it can't fix filesystem errors. If it finds errors, it will mark it as such, so that windows will check it during boot
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  and the error is?
<Dr_Willis> gotta love playing 20  questions to get to the real problem...
<Socah> always the same ;)
<sid1monu> it says like the partition table might be currupted
<mazda01> Socah, http://pastebin.com/f5707f0a1
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  and what/how are you mounting this ntfs fileysstem?
<sid1monu> or raid wasnt setup correctly
<sid1monu> through gui
<geirha> Dekko: The ro option
<khedrub> Hi, I installed texlive, emacs and auctex but just don't get auctex visible in emacs, although searching and trying for hours... anybody happy to help?
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  you may want to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for the channel to look at.. and are you using any thing odd on the sytem? raid? anything else?
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: THANK you! Stupid question maybe, but HOW can one find out about these little super useful programs to be installed? I poke around and find more and more and more useful stuff in Linux every minute, but to keep track of all the tweaks, fixes, little programs etc etc etc..... its almost bewildering! :)
<Socah> mazda01, alsa version is?
<sid1monu> no nothing odd
<sid1monu> lemme paste bin
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  ntfs-config has been around for several releases..   also i recall seeing it  when ya search for ntfs in the package manager. :)
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  problem with ubuntu is they work hard to keep it under 700mb for a cd iso install.. so they cant include all these cool tools.. but thats life. :)
<Socah> mazda01, also paste mi on priv this cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep codec -i (don't need to use pastebin, just copy)
<sid1monu> http://pastebin.com/m51e72050
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  it also tweaks the vfat mounting options even tho its called ntfs-config
<Dekko> Dr_Willis believe it or not I JUST recently started USING Linux.... that is when 9.04 was released. Before that I toyed around with hackintosh OSX .... which made the transition to linux ....easier.
<edbian> Is xrandr the correct tool to use to set the resolution by hand?
<mazda01> JEEBsv, here's output from running it once. not sure where it says the year? http://pastebin.com/f3d17436c
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  so can you mount just one of the ntfs fileysstems? what one?
<anirban> The Apache module mod_actions is either not installed or not enabled. How to install and enable it ?
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  hacnintosh? blasphmy! at least you are now on the true path to GPL nirvana
<AJC_Z0> unop: Before I have only the IP, mask, route and nameservers from DHCP. After I have the same plus the additional IP/mask
<sid1monu> the sdb1
<dalekleader> help, can someone lead me to understand how I can get Ubntu 9.04 to favor the wireless interface over the wired when the wired is connected?
<JEEBsv> mazda01: THAT seriously is a 2007 build of mplayer 'MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team'
<Pici> anirban: sudo a2enmod actions
<mazda01> Socah, alsa-base version is:  1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  try mounting it by hand with the 'ntfs-3g' command and see if you get any more detailed error messages.
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: But OS X is SO pretty ;-) heh heh no but seriously I didn't enjoy Linux enough to learn it prior to 9.04 - I found it to be quite buggy and half-working for some things I needed to do, but now it's really cool .....
<yowshi> grrr why wont it let me access thius flash drivew. it shows up in lsusb it seems to show up in places -> computer but i cant get into it
<Dr_Willis> sid1monu:  ie:  'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1  /media/MAKE_A_DIRECTORYFIRST'
<JEEBsv> mazda01: do you do video encoding or do you just play videos?
<mazda01> Socah, here's the output from the above command: Codec: Realtek ALC888
<Socah> Dr_Willis, no such directory ;P
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  your description - describes windows very well also..
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  and also describes my experience with OS-X ;)
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  and -- computers in general.. :P
<Dr_Willis> 'buggy , half working, really cool' => computers.
<mazda01> JEEBsv, well what the heck?? Can I compile mplayer from source and not screw all my codec's up and what not? how would I do that. I don't understand all the different stuff, like ffmpeg and whatnot.
<Joe062> Is it common for things like embedded youtube videos and Cooliris to flash an image of the previous page you had on screen? And is there a fix.
<hbekel> Dekko: buggy and half-working may be an impression created by your inability to use it (no offense) :)
<mazda01> JEEBsv, is there a PPA with a more recent copy of mplayer? if mplayer works why am I messing with that again?
<Dr_Willis> Joe062:  never seen that issue. or heard of anyone else mention it.
<Joe062> Hmm. Maybe its my graphics card?
<sid1monu> i ran that
<sid1monu> but it has started a new line with '>'
<anirban> The Suexec command on your system is configured to only run scripts under /var/www, but the Virtualmin base directory is /home. CGI and PHP scripts run as domain owners will not be executed. How to fix it up ?
<JEEBsv> mazda01: it's a 2007 build of mplayer and it can have various problems ^^; And no, usually you don't find newer versions of mplayer in repos because no-one wants to update them because everyone's gotten used to the fact that it's build from sources
<Dekko> hbekel: That could be VERY true in fact. I think mostly the reason why I stayed away till now WAS that if problem arose, I had no idea where to look or what to do -- being quite adept at MS-DOS/Windows .... not to say very experienced with that, I was a true NOOB with Linux in all ways.
<JEEBsv> and really, building mplayer from the source is much easier than ffmpeg - mazda01. Seriously, and it won't break anything IMHO
<sid1monu> o
<sid1monu> k
<sid1monu> lemme paste bin this error
<Socah> mazda01, try to add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf this line -> options snd-hda-intel model=auto, then save file, then make sudo alsa force-reload (all only if you want to remove pulseaudio, in fact this COULD allow to get few apps to play at once)
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: Well anyway I love Linux now. Its like - when I was younger (I'm 30 now) I used to love tinkering around with my Commodore  Amiga and then came the PC and on it I used MS-DOS and learned that, then Windows .... pleeeeh.... my friends started toying around with Linux in 1994 or thereabout but at that time I felt OMG its SO complicated. Now its both as EASY and as complicated as you yourself makes it or wants it to be. Which is
<Dekko>  nice.
<sid1monu> http://pastebin.com/m31241c30
<hbekel> Dekko: you will get a feeling for where to look if you keep digging. *nix may seem confusing at first, but one day it'll all make sense. Linux knowledge is not a bunch of recipes but a certain type mindset
<mazda01> JEEBsv, i do tons of video encoding! I use devede, tovid, I use mythtv vlc, mplayer, totem so I don't want to screw something up if mplayer works it works.
<dalekleader> HELP, does anyone know how to setup the wireless as primary interface instead o wired?
<sid1monu> wat should i do know
<Strife89> Good day. I just booted a Gateway machine to an Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, a CD that I know was downloaded and burned correctly. Please see this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m3689b236
<sid1monu> ?
<Strife89> Basically, I cannot see the main desktop and I cannot start Nautilus.
<Dekko> hbekel: The impression I have now is - if I just spend time with it I can make it do whatever I want. If I take the time to look, and - find out .... and also there's excellent help to be found here :)
<JEEBsv> mazda01: umm... so do I and it should screw nothing if you just build mplayer from sources :P
<JEEBsv> it's just that those audio problems might be because of the fact that mplayer is DAMN OLD, but dunno
<Strife89> Can anyone decipher the error? http://pastebin.com/m3689b236
<Dekko> hbekel in fact if I could make it run GAMES  well I could consider dropping windows entirely.
<sid1monu> Dr_Willis
<sid1monu> ?
<mazda01> Socah, wait. if I add that option to that file I will not have pulseaudio anymore?
<Dekko> Do I dare try compile the latest kernel (latest stable) and running it under Ubuntu?? :)
<Strife89> Good day. I just booted a Gateway machine to an Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, a CD that I know was downloaded and burned correctly. Please see this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m3689b236
<Strife89> Basically, I cannot see the main desktop and I cannot start Nautilus.
<Strife89> Can anyone decipher the error?
<Socah> mazda01, if you remove pulseaudio first, it could make your alsa work good
<mazda01> JEEBsv, but I am asking why should I rebuild mplayer if it's working?
<Socah> mazda01, but first, updgradeing your alsa is a good start
<vise> What is pulseaudio?
<Dekko> foodie time here.
<JEEBsv> mazda01: if it's as old as that, yes
<hbekel> Dekko: if you fail, you won't have to tell anybody :) but chances are you'll learn something either way
<vise> !pulseaudio
<Socah> vise, sound server in ubuntu
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mazda01> Socah, i want to try to get pulseaudio working.
<Dekko> will check if you write anything while I am gone :)
<hbekel> Dekko: got to go, have fun!
<brad[]> hi folks. Is anyone here using ZFS-FUSE? Would the maintainer of that package be around?
<mazda01> Socah, how do I upgrade alsa. you mean compile from source?
<Dekko> thanks hbekel!!
<Socah> mazda01, that's why I told you, "if you want", to inform you that's an alternate solution
<Socah> mazda01, there are repositories with alsa that you can add
<Socah> check in google, ubuntu + repository + ppa + alsa 1.0.20
<Evelina> Are there any bash command or software that will put multiple rss feeds into a custom form. I want all my feeds to have the same formatting, the same tags etc?
<Socah> 20 secounds and it's accesible from ur synaptic
<miaouse> where do i get .3, the point release released today?
<Strife89> Good day. I just booted a Gateway machine to an Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, a CD that I know was downloaded and burned correctly. Please see this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m3689b236
<Strife89> Basically, I cannot see the main desktop and I cannot start Nautilus.
<mazda01> Socah, so what is that option that I am adding doing?
<insomen4o> what does "solaris mode" mean in the system monitor app?
<mazda01> Socah, do you use pulseaudio?
<Socah|Afk> Strife89, informing alsa about your card model, and specific config that it should make to solve your sound problems when using alsa
<Socah|Afk> that was to mazda01
<bluebull> Hi guys
<Socah|Afk> mazda01, I don't use pulse
<Socah|Afk> removed it
<miaouse> where do i get .3, the point release released today?
<bluebull> how do I map a Network samba drive on ubuntu?  I want to save mail from Thunderbird to the mapped drive.
<Strife89> Socah|Afk: Sorry, but what?
<Socah|Afk> Strife89, that was not to you, mistake :)
<JEEBsv> mazda01: to upgrade everything possible you'll have to do 'sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer x264', 'sudo aptitude install subversion git', then make a folder somewhere where you want your source code to be kept, and do 'git clone git://git.videolan.org/x264.git', go to the x264 folder, do ./configure and make - then test your build with ./x264 --version and if it's ok do 'sudo make install'. Then svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer
<Strife89> Socah|Afk: Ah, alrighty then. :)
<moltenbobcat> bluebull: system -> connect to server
<Socah|Afk> Strife89, can you see gnome panel?
<JEEBsv> and configure, build and check mplayer the same way (to mazda01
<bluebull> moltenbobcat: ok, i did that, but cant see the drive when clicking "save as" in thunderbird.
<Strife89> Socah|Afk: Yes.
<Socah|Afk> Strife89, try to run nautilus from terminal
<bluebull> moltenbobcat: ive even bookmarked the samba share too, still cant see it in thunderbird.
<Socah> Strife89, this could show some informations
<Strife89> Socah: Core dumped.
<mazda01> JEEBsv, is that all. I have to go but i'll try it when I get home. I'll do a full backup first though. :-)
<mazda01> Socah, how do I restart alsa again?
<JEEBsv> mazda01: updating your x264 build should do nothing, and if you don't wish to install the new mplayer you can use it from the built folder :)
<moltenbobcat> bluebull: you could definately mount it from the command line...
<Strife89> Socah: http://pastebin.com/m3bc80aa4
<sfx> its two dificult to instal intel driver !!! help need please
<sfx> intal only pach
<bluebull> moltenbobcat: about that...how exactly would i do that? :) the server is called hellboy.bob.lan
<szpuni> hi all
<Socah> mazda01, sudo alsa force-reload
<sid1monu> hey somebody help
<moltenbobcat> bluebull: let me get that mount command for you
<bluebull> moltenbobcat: or better yet, how would i mount it and keep it mounted even if i restart! :)
<Strife89> Socah: It looks like it's trying to allocate a GB of memory... WTF?....
<szpuni> anybody have any news about ati drivers for radeon x1200?
<sid1monu> this is my error wen i try to mount my 500 gb hard drive :http://pastebin.com/m31241c30
<traemccombs> Does anyone know how I can get the shiki-colors GDM login screen "The Ubuntu Way[tm]"?
<moltenbobcat> bluebull: check out this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bluebull> moltenbobcat: thanks dude, ur a lifesaver :)
<JEEBsv> mazda01: also, if you have a multicore system you can also try the (because of some stupid politics) unofficial ffmpeg-mt git repository (fork in a way) of mplayer, where there are various updates and patches - as well as the ffmpeg-mt multithreading decoding :)
<moltenbobcat> bluebull: no problem :D let me know if you have any issues
<Socah> Strife89, how much ram memory do you have?
<Strife89> Socah: Oddly enough, about a gigabyte.
<firecrotch> sid1monu: if it's actually an NTFS formatted drive, it's possible that it was not unmounted cleanly from Windows or something along those lines
<Phylu> I got tolg: please link them to the ubuntu bug and vv. Can anybod tell me what vv means?
<mazda01> Socah, here's the output from restarting alsa. http://pastebin.com/f3e487890
<sid1monu> how can it be,it is not a boot device
<Strife89> Socah: 938.3 MiB, says System Monitor. :)
<Socah> Strife89, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1135678.html type ctrl+f and find a post of user FACTECH, and do what he wroted, this could help
<szpuni> I have a problem with CUBE settings, just not working at all did somebody have this running on ATI Radeon X1200?
<mazda01> JEEBsv, i have a C2D so I will look into that. thanks
<firecrotch> sid1monu: have you tried to force it to mount with "mount /dev/sdx# /mount/point -o force" ?
<Socah> mazda01, all is ok, you need to rename files as log says - type sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf (just add .conf on the end of file name), same thing with other one and this will disappear
<ethereality> Can you tell me why, when I try to run an executable (compiled FORTRAN77 code), the terminal gives me the message "Killed"?
<ALEX076> hello have here a french chanel?
<Pici> !fr | ALEX076
<ubottu> ALEX076: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mazda01> Socah, totem still has no sound? i don't know. I haev to go for now but I will be back
<sid1monu> same error
<ALEX076> thanks but they have no one at this chanel ;)
<JEEBsv> mazda01: if you're interested you can PM me or the other me that doesn't have 'sv' in the end later on when you're ready to build :)
<Socah> mazda01, if you will have and side-effects after this change
<sid1monu> after doing that
<Socah> mazda01, simply remove this line that you added in alsa-base, and restart alsa
<ethereality> Can you tell me why, when I try to run an executable (compiled FORTRAN77 code), the terminal gives me the message "Killed"?
<traemccombs> how do I switch my GDM theme?
<ALEX076> ubottu, thanks but they have no one at this chanel ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phrogz> Where is all my memory being used? http://pastie.org/548196  shows 2GB of RAM used, but I can't see any process, or the sum of them, using nearly that much.
<mazda01> JEEBsv, awesome, I would appreciate that. what is your screenname. it's JEEBsv and what IM is the extnesion. like mine is new2linx on AIM
<limer> how can I get info on my optical drive from the command line?  I don't remember if it's CD-ROM or DVD-ROM
<sid1monu> ?
<Evelina> Anyone knows a great way to merge (rss) feeds?
<JEEBsv> mazda01: if I'm on my eeepc I'm JEEBsv here and otherwise JEEB on my main PC :)
<ethereality> Evelina: Google Reader?
<elad`> How do I get more fine-grained control over compiz?
<fccf> Phrogz: uh ... thats your cache using 1.8 gigs ... perfectly normal
<mazda01> JEEBsv, doi I just add JEEB as a name in Pidgin or whatever? I don't need to know the service
<JEEBsv> mazda01: can't you do private messages to me from that room in pidgin?
<mazda01> JEEBsv, i tell people I am new2linx on AIM. sure, i'll use xchat and just do a PM using JEEBsv. tyhanks. see ya later.
<fccf> !ccsm | elad
<ubottu> elad: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<nannes1> JEEBsv: yes, he can.... double click on username on the list
<JEEBsv> okies, well - you can PM both me an JEEB since we are the same entity when you get to it mazda01 :)
 * JEEBsv goes to preach some more about digital video on a different channel
<shyam> is there a meta package which install all man pages about essential system utilities ?
<Strife89> Socah|Afk: That did the trick; thanks for leading me there. :)
<fccf> shyam: man pages are installed with packages as they are installed ... part of packages... so they should be installed if they are on your machine
<limer> how can I get info on my optical drive from the command line?  I don't remember if it's CD-ROM or DVD-ROM
<Strife89> limer: It's usually mounted as /media/cdrom0 , I believe.
<Strife89> limer: Do an "ls" to be sure.
<limer> Strife89, I see. would that give me the info I need?
<shyam> run!!people!! run.. netsplit!!
<Strife89> limer: For example, try "ls /media/cdrom0" to list the files.
<limer> Strife89, ok thx, will do
<th0r> yesterday's update to kernel 28-14 killed my internal wifi card, rebooting back to 28-13 restored it. Anyone else having such problems with the new kernel?
<syaochan> buonasera a tutti
<Strife89> limer: Be sure it's working first. ;)
<fccf> !it | syaochan
<ubottu> syaochan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<limer> Strife89, there is no media in the drive itself and "ls /media/cdrom0" (same as cdrom) doesn't show anything
<Strife89> limer: Ah.
<limer> Strife89, fyi cdrom -> cdrom0
<fccf> limer ls won't show anything if the drive is empty
<limer> a hard link I believe
<Strife89> limer: I did say that that's where it is usually _mounted_. :)
<syaochan> sorry
<ChronoSan> Guys, i need help
<limer> fccf, ok, I just want stats on the drive, should I go into the other room and put in a disc?
<syaochan> i did not know this was an english channel
<ChronoSan> im using Jaunty i386
<fccf> !ask | ChronoSan
<ubottu> ChronoSan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Strife89> limer: Ah, stats on the drive itself? Hmmm...
<darq> Hello. I got a strange problem. somethin went wrong with my keyboard . It the part when i boot. I cant type escape in grub menu i cant go into the bios cause all the keys are somehow not functional.. and there is something intresting .. when i press the delete button the system restarts.. which means that the ctrl + alt button must too be pressed .. but i sont press them.. are yhey somehow stuck ?
<limer> Strife89, it's a sata drive, I tried lspci but I don't see anything (I assume because that's PCI only)
<ChronoSan> I have installed Jaunty i386 yesterday, and it worked well. So i full-upgraded it. Mut now, Nvidia drivers dont work anymore]
<shyam> fccf: but there are certain manpages documenting about the base system right? i don't remember exactly now.. but i find many links in already installed manpages but then those further explanations or related documentations aren't installed.. so thought there is some packages about base system documentation..
<frostburn> darq, are you using a usbhub
<fccf> limer: just type dmesg ... you drive will be in that outpout
<Strife89> limer: I'm digging for some info, give me a sec. :)
<LeonBrussels> Hi! I have a problem. I My mum has been using ubuntu for some time now but her photo library organized by folders is getting a mess. I suggested F-Spot to her as a nice management tool, had never used it before though. When I cam to try out her workflow, I discovered that if you click import and select a camera, a seperate window offering to copy the photos to a specific folder. When I select a folder on the filesystem in the import dia
<darq> its an old laptop
<anglergab>  Does somebody know how can be the colors enabled in TTYs?
<moncky> darq: do you have another keyboard that you can test with
<limer> thx guys
<fccf> shyam: example?
<darq> acer travelmate 660
<shyam> well thats what i lack now..
<Phylu> I got told: please link them to the ubuntu bug and vv. Can anybody tell me what vv means?
<darq> yes i have a usb keyboard:) but that wont help:(
<shyam> anyway.. i'll check it as i see it next time..
<fccf> shyam: examples of man pages that you cannot open?
<LeonBrussels> Sorry the grammar in my message sucks but I hope the meaning is clear...
<moncky> darq: if you just leave it are you able to login into and use the system?
<edbian> LeonBrussels: The end of your question got cut off
<moncky> LeonBrussels: your message was truncated, ttryy pastebin
<moncky> !paste | LeonBrussels
<ubottu> LeonBrussels: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Phrogz> Does there exist anything remotely like SpaceMonger for visualizing disk usage? http://www.sixty-five.cc/sm/scrnshot.php Even if it's a standalone app that produces HTML or SVG or PNG or whatever.
<zlatko> I lost my compiz effects probably by enabling advanced settings in System-Preferences-Appearance. Please help.
<frostburn> shaym apt-get install manpages-dev
<shyam> fccf: sorry don't remember now..
<haanuj> hey anyone tell me what is "lsb"
<frostburn> shyam apt-get install manpages-dev *
<frostburn> haanuj, a tla
<fccf> haanuj: linux standard base
<Dulak> haanuj: linux standard base
<haanuj> lsb is for ?????
<frostburn> haanuj, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_standard_base
<TimbrWu|f> okay I used windows to make the partition and got ubuntu installed, it runs great and connects to the net, but one problem, a black box (which I ass/u/me is some kinda sound player) appears now and again in the upper right (even though sound is muted) and acts as though it is playing a sound, and the sound is then unmuted but you hear nothing, and are forced to restart as you cannot use whatever app you had up when it starts to do it
<TimbrWu|f> nor can you access any menus
<shyam> frostburn: exactly that!
<ChronoSan>  I have installed Jaunty i386 yesterday, and it worked well. So i full-upgraded it. Mut now, Nvidia drivers dont work anymore. when i put vesa instead nvidia, it works
<haanuj> frostburn : thanx
<TimbrWu|f> oops, sorry didn't flood on purpose
<LeonBrussels> I will just keep it short: I want to use fspot to manage photos but the camera import dialogue does not allow me to import the photos into the library and give them tags like the import from filesystem dialogue does. Am I doing something wrong or is F-Spot just weird?
<limer> fccf, I believe this is what I'm looking for: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<limer> and I believe it's a standard CDROM
<fccf> limer: looks like it
<mp3> Sorry But What Is Janty ?
<Fezcat> hello
<Phrogz> Help me understand 'top': Where is all my memory being used? http://pastie.org/548196  shows 2GB of RAM used, but I can't see any process, or the sum of them, using nearly that much.
<fccf> !jaunty  | mp3
<ubottu> mp3: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<limer> fccf, would you agree that appears to be a CDROM drive?  I'm not familiar with dmesg output
<frostburn> Phrogz, press shift m
<miaouse> where do i get .3, the point release released today?
<edbian> TimbrWu|f: You didn't flood. That was some server non-sense.  What is the name of this app?  It starts randomly?  Can you make a screenshot of it some how?
<fccf> limer: yes that is the drive
<limer> fccf, thank you
<Phrogz> frostburn - what does that do? I don't see that suddenly showing processes taking gobs of memory.
<elad`> How do I get more fine-grained control over compiz?
<zlatko> I can't get back my compiz effects. I enabled advanced settings in System-Preferences-Appearance and probably that messed up with CCSM. Please help.
<frostburn> Phrogz, orders the list by use of memory
<fccf> elad: install !ccsm
<LeonBrussels> I just discovered, if you select Photos, the import dialogue for cameras no longer sucks as much. It still sucks a bit, but not as much... Weird, Photos was not selected by default
<Phrogz> frostburn - OK, but it already was. See the paste.
<fccf> !ccsm | elad
<ubottu> elad: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<elad`> Thanks.
<Mastermune> Hi, im using Jaunty i386. I installed it yesterday, but i full-upgraded it and now, Nvidia driver dont works anymore
<TimbrWu|f> well it usually occurs when pidgin is running although it did it earlier on firefox, once it starts I can't do anything other than a ctrl alt del and restart, it's solid black and appears to be some sorta sound player as it has a speaker in the left corner
<elad`> mini-ccsm?
<elad`> Is there anything of the sort?
<frostburn> Phrogz, do a cat /proc/meminfo
<edbian> TimbrWu|f: You could try removing sound packages that might be it?
<fccf> elad': simple-ccsm
<edbian> TimbrWu|f: You might also try having the System Monitor open and hopefully this app will show up in the process list when it starts.
<Mastermune> Hi, i'm using Jaunty i386. I installed it yesterday, but i full-upgraded it and now, Nvidia driver don't works anymore, in both kernels. (2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-13)
<Phrogz> frosbburn - http://pastie.org/548240
<TimbrWu|f> dunno what would be trying to play though, I mute the sound, and just incase it was built in mic nonsence I muted all recording inputs, but when this pops up it unmutes and starts acting as if it is playing something (again no sound though)
<th0r> Mastermune: yesterday's update killed my internal wifi...welcome to the club
<elli222> Hi, metacity the "mouse-button-modifier" for metacity stops that key bing used in some wine programs.
<mike_s> hi...when i start my router (Speed Touch 585iv6) and start my acer aspire 1694wlmi (ubuntu 9.04) with "wicd" installed - the whole wlan works perfekt! i have a wonderful connection to the router, and i have access to the internet! but when i disconnect or restart the laptop...and want to reconnect - i have a connection to my router but no internet?? does anyone know a solution??
<Socah> fccf, any manual for ububot? It could be nice to learn how to use it to help others
<elli222> is there any way to disable this key when i use wine?
<billy> ;p
<Fezcat> exit
<shyam_k> what would be the best way to get a pid by greping the name?
<fccf> !factoids | Socah
<ubottu> Socah: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Phrogz> frostburn - did that meminfo dump give you information unavailable to this mere mortal?
<mike_s> when i ping the router...everything works fine - ping i.e. google: says: connect: Network is unreachable ?? :-(
<mp3> xD
<frostburn> Phrogz, paste bin it, i'll explain where the memory is going
<Phrogz> frostburn - did, I guess you didn't see in the netsplit noise. http://pastie.org/548240
<danbhfive> how can I triage (debug) my wireless?  it has lots of trouble connecting (it connects easily if I 'coax' it) , but dmesg only reports time outs.  Are there other forms of info that I can look at?
<mayank> hello
<erUSUL> mike_s: no default gateaway defined ? paste the « ip route » output
<mayank> hello blobbie
<frostburn> Phrogz, most of your memory is being used for cached, this is used for storing files in memory, i saw a lot of postgres processes,i'm assuming it's being used to keep tables in memory
<Phrogz> frostburn - Ah, OK, thanks.
<forces> I need the jaunty repos, can anyone paste the jaunty repos?
<miaouse> where do i get .3, the point release released today?
<mike_s> if i enter "ip route": 10.0.0.0/24 dev eth1 proto kernel scope link src 10.0.0.3
<Phrogz> frostburn - is that cache controllable, or does it auto-free when more RAM is needed?
<Phrogz> I'm surprised that with 2GB of RAM and only maybe 512MB actually used by processes I'm hitting the swap.
<erUSUL> mike_s: anything else ?
<erUSUL> !who | mike_s
<ubottu> mike_s: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mp3> Speak Individual
<frostburn> Phrogz, it will release it on demand, rather than windows which releases it immediately
<mike_s> erUSUL: NO
<miaouse> erUSUL: where do i get .3, the point release released today?
<Phrogz> frostburn: OK, thanks again.
<forces> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<|unjustice|> hi, I am having trouble getting nvidia-settings to use an external monitor with my laptop, but last night I had it working fine, and now I cannot seem to get the external monitor to display anything except when grub and gui are loading
<erUSUL> miaouse: well the problem is that there is no defult gateaway defined. but i dunno why
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to configure/troubleshoot this?
<klinikal> anyone here with IPv6 experience?
<erUSUL> mike_s: well the problem is that there is no defult gateaway defined. but i dunno why
<danbhfive> miaouse: you want the .iso?
<erUSUL> miaouse: sorry not meant for you
<mp3> Some One Know How To Use Nikto
<mp3> Some One Know How To Use Nikto
<mp3> Some One Know How To Use Nikto
<miaouse> danbhfive: yes
<FloodBot3> mp3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> mp3, dont repeat; what is nikto
<klinikal> man its like trying get free weed gettin served in here lol
<miaouse> erUSUL: gateway for downloading ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mike_s: what is the router's ip ?
<mp3> Yokey
<|unjustice|> klinikal: so it is really easy and delicious?
<Brack10> klinikal: Ubuntu IS free
<klinikal> lol
<mike_s> erUSUL: what is really confusing for me - when i startup everything works fine! after a reconnect ...no internet! the router ip: 10.0.0.138
<bazhang> klinikal, please stay on topic
<miaouse> erUSUL: oh, i see
<miaouse> erUSUL: i didn't see your second message
<Socah> fccf, thank you :)
<bazhang> mp3, what is nikto
<elli222> can anyone tell me how to disable metacity's modifier key with wine?
<Brack10> klinikal: Why don't you try asking your question
<danbhfive> miaouse: it looks like you can get it the standard way, once it's released.  Just get the LTS iso...
<mp3> <bazhang> You DOn't Know What Is Nito So HOW you can Hellp me :d:d
<miaouse> erUSUL: i used your tab advice and it worked but do you know the answer?
<erUSUL> mike_s: sudo ip route add default via 10.0.0.138 dev wlan0  proto static
<fccf> Socah: just remember who you are talking to
<fccf> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<miaouse> danbhfive: but shouldn't it have been released today?
<erUSUL> mike_s: assuming wlan0 is the wifi device
<miaouse> !gender
<bazhang> mp3, the security scanner?
<miaouse> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mp3> Yeah !!
<mp3> <bazhang> Yeah
<erUSUL> mike_s: from the ip route output i see it is eth1 not wlan0
<miaouse> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<mike_s> erUSUL: it works!! :-)
<erUSUL> mike_s: so change that in the comand i gave
<miaouse> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<fccf> !msgthebot | miaouse
<ubottu> miaouse: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bazhang> http://linux.die.net/man/1/nikto mp3
<bazhang> miaouse, please /msg ubottu
<erUSUL> mike_s: now you have to figure out why wicd does not set the default gw when it reconnects
<miaouse> but who would talk about politics or suicide on #ubuntu??
<mike_s> erUSUL: yes but how??
<mp3> Thanks Bazhang :d:d
<erUSUL> mike_s: dunno i do not use it myself...
<fccf> miaouse: this is the ubuntu support channel - please understand that we are here to help with ubuntu ... not personal lives ... for that um... #politics
<mike_s> erUSUL: ok...but all in all - thank you very much!! :-)
<erUSUL> mike_s: no problem
<erUSUL> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<littlewookie> anyone here who has got a dell latitude 2100 and knows how to set the led on the back of the device
<miaouse> fccf: that's pretty much my point when i addressed ubotu's reply to "!sex"
<Clouse> Anyone else having trouble with message filters not working in Evolution 2.26.1
<miaouse> fccf: that was
<nem> Hi. Anyone know why when i click "Suspend", my computer goes down and back up again without staying suspended? Is this a known problem? (not talking about blackscreen after suspend) (checked bios settings and its set to S1 and S3)(9.04, nvidia gfx drivers)
<nem> also tried installing uswsusp and running s2ram --force without any luck
<Clouse> Looks like I am using the wrong mail client
<Socah> nem, how much swap do you have?
<nem> no idea. its a clean install on a 320gb drive
<erUSUL> Clouse: my filters work as usual
<mzz> nem: "free -m" will tell
<Clouse> Which is a shame as it is the default one that comes with ubuntu
<nem> hang on, ill boot it up and see..
<luca> hi, is there a way to change the main display... ? I have a laptop and the LCD-Display is blank, but if i connect a extern display i get a picture :(
<hdon> is there a way to test the amount of latency introduced by the sound mixer daemon?
<Clouse> erUSUL: Really? then I must be doing something dumb.
<mzz> luca: I've been hitting the laptop's shortcut key for that (Fn + something)
<Clouse> erUSUL: Are you on 9.04?
<stdruseren> can anyone recommend a good ui program for sniffing network, i need to see what my users are doing but i want to do it from ubuntu
<nem> Socah: i have 10.6gb swap
<th0r> stdruseren: wireshark
<stdruseren> is it free?
<th0r> stdruseren: in the repos
<mzz> luca: please don't /msg me unless you have a reason for it
<erUSUL> Clouse: yep; several versions of evolution carrying the same config around... not remember the last time a i made a filter
<stdruseren> i ll look it up thanks
<th0r> stdruseren: might also look at etherape
<stdruseren> which one do you think can tell me better to a specific ip address
<stdruseren> i am trying to find out what one specific user is doing, to be precise when he is streamming video/audio
<ibbe> hi
<fccf> stdruseren: I use wireshark, and yes wireshark would do that
<th0r> stdruseren: etherape will show the traffic, but wireshark will give you the details. YOu can use a filter in wireshark to show just one ip
<Clouse> erUSUL: Well I must have screwed something up cos they are not working for me.
<th0r> stdruseren: but try etherape just for fun...it is impressive
<miaouse> stdruseren: is it legal?
<ibbe> hi guys
<ibbe> how are you?
<sfx> i'm still looking for new drive intel 3100 for heps thanks to all
<th0r> miaouse: there is nothing illegal about using a packet sniffer or traffic analyzer
<erUSUL> !intel | sfx
<ubottu> sfx: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<littlewookie> Anyone here got a dell latitude 2100
<ibbe> hi sfx
<TFeH> i want make a radio and broadcasting any one help me plz?
<stdruseren> all right thanks!!!!
<sfx> hi ibbe
<miaouse> th0r: then what is to be done?
<ibbe> how are you sfx
<isaac_> Has anyone made a fix yet for the bug where gnome volume control automatically mutes input from line in/mic when you close it?
<ibbe> i am new for this chet room sfx
<sfx> but this link not helpfull ned directly autoinstall packges to help
<TFeH> i want make a radio and broadcasting any one help me plz?
<th0r> miaouse: install wireshark and/or etherape (or whatever other tools you want to use)
<ibbe> how to talk with privet sfx
<sfx> ibb i'm the same yu man ,,, heheh
<miaouse> th0r: no, against sniffing! we can't force everybody to use ssl so that i could access them safely
<kyleN> njpatel: ping
<nexTac> use /msg NICK ibbe ....
<erUSUL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<njpatel> kyleN: pong, on a call
<shorterror> !cloak >shorterror
<ubottu> shorterror, please see my private message
<ibbe> hello sfx
<ibbe> are you there? sfx
<miaouse> th0r: so i think it should be illegal or every server should be forced to provide ssl connectivity
<bazhang> ibbe, sfx please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<pedro3005> I accidentally removed the oxygen icon theme. how can i reinstall it?
<stdruseren> miaouse it is legal
<stdruseren> its for my work and we have policies
<erUSUL> pedro3005: the same way you installed it ? maybe it is packaged
<trevor_> is there anything like what automatix used to do?
<pedro3005> i didn't install it, it came with ubuntu
<miaouse> trevor_: automatix is dead
<stdruseren> I think it should be legal
<bazhang> trevor_, no need for that anymore
<isaac_> Has anyone made a fix yet for the bug where gnome volume control automatically mutes input from line in/mic when you close it?
<pedro3005> and there is no package oxygen, i've tried it
<erUSUL> trevor_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stdruseren> miaouse why do you ask?
<erUSUL> trevor_: and a visit to system>Admin>Hardware drivers
<Yagami> hi
<Yagami> hi :)
<bazhang> trevor_, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, and a package from medibuntu.org
<Clouse> I have googled it and have found people having the same problem but haven seen any fixes as yet.
<Faithful> anyone in here familiar with intel serverboards... there is a option HTN to set FSB to 1066MHz on 1333MHZ when 2 CPUs are installed... anyone know what that is about?
<bazhang> pedro3005, apt-cache search oxygen and install
<erUSUL> Faithful: Front Side Bus speed the more the better as usual
<miaouse> stdruseren: read my other messages (to th0r), i think either sniffing shouldn't be legal or all servers should be forced to provide ssl connectivity
<anglergab>  Does somebody know how can be the colors enabled in TTYs? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<pedro3005> bazhang, there is a whole bunch of stuff, none apparently related to my problem
<stdruseren> sniffing on your own network is legal
<ReedMace> Terminal commands do not recognise my directories (eg "cd ~/desktop" gives "No such file or directory") even though present in Nautilus. Also disk is reported as full (35GB) even though only total 8GB of files listed under "/". Anyone help?
<erUSUL> Faithful: FSB comunicates the cpus with the nothbridge and that with ram. more speed is better
<bazhang> pedro3005, then apt-cache search theme ; how was it removed?
<erUSUL> Faithful: but you have to respect the specs of your memory etc... ask more details in #hardware
<Yagami> i am having a problem with jaunty, that console-setup is on /etc/rc5.d/S* , but it never starts at boot. any help why ?
<stdruseren> miaouse, sniffing on your own network is legal, otherwise firewall packet filtering wouldnt be included in firewalls dont you think?
<sfx> please  why flash player doesnt work in ubuntu?
<pedro3005> bazhang, autoremove removed it, idk why, it was in use
<stdruseren> miaouse, sniffing everywhere i agree shoud not be allowed
<jrib> Yagami: 2 is the default runlevel
<jrib> ReedMace: linux is case-sensitive.  Try "Desktop".  Pastebin the output of « df -h »
<Yagami> jrib: oh
<frostburn> how does one install python modules using easy_install ? it keeps complaining about site.py which was modified by debian as a hack and inherited to ubuntu
<Yagami> jrib: it also has S20console-setup
<pedro3005> bazhang, searching for theme gives me an endless list
<isaac_> Hi Hi_guys
<Matic> ReedMace, what is the output of the command; df -lh
<isaac_> Has anyone made a fix yet for the bug where gnome volume control automatically mutes input from line in/mic when you close it?
<jrib> Yagami: what does?
<Jeruvy> isaac_: you could check the bug tracker at launchpad.net
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i run vista in virtualbox on jaunty, when i'm in fullscreen mode in the vm, every time there's a notification popup, the screen flashes,, is there anything i can do about this.. it's giving me a headache!!
<Yagami> jrib: console-setup is also on runlevel 2 but doesnt start at boot
<isaac_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<NET||abuse> I imagine the same flashing/flicker is happening under other guest os's with virtualbox and jaunty as host.
<NET||abuse> I just havn't tried this yet.
<ReedMace> jrib: OK change to Desktop directory works. Thanks. But problem with disk space means java won't load, so I can't use pastebin
<bazhang> pedro3005, is this a stock Ubuntu install?
<jrib> Yagami: how are you verifying that?
<jrib> ReedMace: you can't open a browser you mean?
<pedro3005> bazhang, its a normal install, i went to their website, downloaded it, burned and installed
<Yagami> jrib: after bootup , i dont have my loadkeys setup. if i run console-setup start manually, it sets my keyboard properly
<bazhang> pedro3005, what about reinstalling the metapackage kubuntu-desktop and see if that pulls it in
<jrib> Yagami: are you sure something else isn't clobbering your loadkeys after console-setup sets it up?
<pedro3005> bazhang, i use gnome, not kde
<erUSUL> !info kde-icons-oxygen | bazhang pedro3005
<ubottu> bazhang: kde-icons-oxygen (source: kdebase-runtime): Oxygen icon theme for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 15022 kB, installed size 27220 kB
<fccf> ReedMace: would you like to clear up some space... sudo apt-get clean
<ReedMace> jrib: can open browser, but series of 8 or so dialogs open reporting java unable to load due to no disk space. Also, can't add/remove progs, or run dpkg to resolve dependency issues, or even empty deleted files
<Yagami> jrib: i dont think so. console-setup also changes my terminal fonts.
<Yagami> jrib: but at boot up , neither console fonts nor console key layout is setted up properly
<bazhang> erUSUL, hard to imagine why those would be auto-removed
<jrib> Yagami: edit init script to touch some random file so you can check if it is actually getting executed or not
<bazhang> pedro3005, kde4 icons/themes with gnome?
<erUSUL> bazhang: ha claims to be using gnome so probably not using that package.... maybe a third party one
<jrib> ReedMace: ok, just pm me the output then
<bazhang> erUSUL, sounds like it
<Yagami> jrib ok , be right back then
<lukeoconnell> Grrr... the need to release an alternate installer for UNR... its taking me some serious time to setup LVM manually
<fccf> lukeoconnell: LVM on a netbook??? Why?
<eml> Hi
<lukeoconnell> For encryption :)
<mark> I'm trying to install ATi drivers for my X850XT, I'm following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2Fati#Troubleshooting. First step says "Enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the 'Hardware Drivers' ", problem is there isn't any drivers i can enable
<wildc4rd> evening all
 * erUSUL just ... LVM why ?
<eml> Is there a good built-in partitioning application in Ubuntu 9.04? I am hearing abuot Partman on google, but I cannot find it in neither synaptic nor as a command.
<erUSUL> eml: gparted
<lukeoconnell> well encrypted lvm, its not the lvm process itself, its having the installer land in my setup partitions
<katakaio> eml: gparted is the weapon of choice
<bazhang> eml, gparted
<erUSUL> !gparted > eml
<ubottu> eml, please see my private message
<eml> Thanks.
<bazhang> there is also a live cd eml
<romulo> hi there, anyone else is having problems with pidgin and cpu usage?
<jrib> ReedMace: something is indeed eating up all your space.  Use Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<pedro3005> thanks bazhang and erUSUL , managed to reinstall by getting kde-oxygen-icons .. i didn't tri it before because i thought since im not using kde it wouldnt work
<lukeoconnell> i could setup basic partitions and encrypt those, but an lvm config lets me keep everything under one crypt
<erUSUL> pedro3005: no problem
<katakaio> romulo: Can't say I have. What version of Ubuntu and Pidgin are you using?
<gartral> how do i mount a floppy, the floppy drive icon says theres no disk in the drive (which is a lie..) and i cant figure out how to get it too open
<bazhang> romulo, could you clarify a bit?
<erUSUL> gartral: maybe the floppy module is ot loaded ?
<erUSUL> not*
<fccf> lukeoconnell: any reason not to just encrypt home .. .and forget the rest?
<ReedMace> jrib: have used Disk Usage Analyser - It lists 35GB as used, but under "/" only lists 8.2GB in total
<gartral> erUSUL: how do i tell?
<erUSUL> gartral: you have /dev/fd0 ?
<bin10101> howdy all
<lukeoconnell> might be easier :) apart from swap data, which i guess can be pretty seneitive in a netbook environment
<erUSUL> gartral: lsmod | frep floppy
<erUSUL> gartral: lsmod | grep floppy
<romulo> im using jaunty and pidgin 2.5.5, pidgin is a cpu hog. I have a Core Duo 2.16ghz and only typing msgs on pidgin takes my cpu usage to 50%
<bin10101> I am having trouble getting my nvidia on ubuntu 9.04 to do twinview with 4x3 monitors.
<gartral> erUSUL: no, i have a /dev/fd/3 (yes, with slash)
<fccf> lukeoconnell: I wouldn;t use swap in a netbook env ... tends to screw up SSD's
<bin10101> anyone get that working?
<erUSUL> gartral: that's not it /dev/fd/* are file descriptors
<romulo> in fact, Version: 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.3
<erUSUL> gartral: sudo modprobe floppy
<fccf> bin10101: are you using nvidia-settings?
<lukeoconnell> i did think that, but its not an ssd... is a 10" netbook... intereting though, some people would say that an SSD is a basic qualifier for a netbook!
<bin10101> yes
<bin10101> fccf yes
<jrib> ReedMace: sudo du -sh /*/
<fccf> bin10101: as root?
<bin10101> romulo my pidgin is fine
<gartral> erUSUL: lsmod |grep floppy returns with floppy 64324 0
<chris___> hi
<bin10101> ill check, hold on
<katakaio> romulo: I'm using 2.5.2 under Hardy with no troubles whatsoever, but your setup is indeed different.
<romulo> bin10101, what protocols are you using? what version do you have?
<erUSUL> gartral: so it is already loaded but no /dev/fd0 ... weird
<melissawm> hi guys, does anyone here use kile (the LaTeX application?)
<chris___> i can not see youtube videos directly in firefox, i see a gray box instead and i have to click on it
<erUSUL> chris___: install flashplugin-nonfree
<iceroot> how to run infinity pings and ONLY get a message if a ping failed
<bazhang> chris___, do you have any firefox extensions enabled? such as flashblock?
<erUSUL> gartral: you are sure the floppy drive works ?
<chris___> let me check
<OuterSpaceMan> So Jaunty > Ibex?
<bazhang> chris___, you can see the videos after clicking okay?
<romulo> iceroot, you mean, ping infinite hosts or only one ping and watch this one?
<gartral> erUSUL: WELL... IT DOESNT MAKE STRANGE SOUNDS ON BOOT, OR WHEN I PUT A DISK IN... SO I WOULD ASSUME SO... AND I KNOW THE bios' FDC IS ON
<bazhang> gartral, no caps please
<romulo> gartral, no caps
<chris___> no bazhang, playback of the videos sucks
<gartral> erUSUL: very sorry
<erUSUL> gartral: no problem
<bin10101> romulo, version whatever is latest, XMPP, msn, yahoo, aim, IRC, facebook
<gartral> that was an accident
<iceroot> romulo: ping host # only output something if ping failed
<bazhang> chris___, fullscreen?
<Sheepherd_> does someone have a working tutorial to get the flash player working on jaunty? trying for hours now but i just cant get it running
<romulo> bin10101, strange :( wich plugins are enabled?
<chris___> and i have shockwave flash 9.0 r999 installes
 * gartral decides whoever put TAB and the CAPS keys right by each other needs too eat a keyboard
<chris___> installed
<Sheepherd_> youtube works perfectly fine but has no sound :/
<romulo> Sheepherd_, installed flash non free plugin?
<iceroot> romulo: the opposite to ping host && echo "ping was ok"
<erUSUL> gartral: can you try to do something... in one terminal do « tailf /var/log/messages » in another one or in other tab do « sudo modprobe -r floppy && sudo modprobe floppy » to reload the driver
<oxygen> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Sheepherd_> romulo: yea
<chris___> bazhang i have tried both full screen and half screen
<erUSUL> gartral: see the messages logged in the first terminal
<ubuntu> hieee friends
<gartral> erUSUL: tail or tailf?
<bazhang> chris___, and they show? or just not clear; is compiz enabled or not
<Sheepherd_> romulo: but as i said.. its just the audio which is not working with flash
<bin10101> romulo: conversation colors, history, joint part hiding, Libnotify popups, log reader, nautilus integration, offline message emulation,
<erUSUL> gartral: i swap my caps lock and left control keys XD
<marshell> guys i am new to ubuntu
<gartral> erUSUL: is tailf correct?
<Sheepherd_> romulo: headset works semi-normally with other applications
<erUSUL> gartral: "tailf" or "tail -f" both work
<fccf> !welcome | marshell
<ubottu> marshell: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<gartral> !new | marshell
<ubottu> marshell: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<chris___> bazhang, what is compiz? videos are played but with interruptions in motion
<bin10101> fccf still not showing 1600x1200, 800x600 or 1024x768 as options.  Oddly enough, it does have 640x480, but I dont want it :)
<bazhang> chris___, what about when you let the stream load completely?
<romulo> Sheepherd_, try to turn pulse off and re-open your navigator
<chris___> bazhang i do, same thing
<romulo> bin10101, strange :(
<marshell> thks guys for such a warn welcome in ubuntu
<Dragonsong> Hello, anyone feeling like helping a ubuntu noob with some sound issues? :)
<bazhang> chris___, compiz is the 3D video effects such as wobbly windows etc
<Matic> marshell, you will really like it. WELCOME!!
<Sheepherd_> romulo: im using OSS for sound right now. is it a bad choice?
<gartral> erUSUL: came back reporting fd0, and saying the drive is post 1991
<romulo> Sheepherd_, yes
<romulo> Sheepherd_, use either alsa or pulse
<TD-Linux> so is pulse :P
<TD-Linux> alsa + dmix ftw
<chris___> bazhang, should i use another extension other than shockwave flash?
<fccf> bin10101: how many screens ... you said 4x3 =12?
<Sheepherd_> romulo: wow those poor developers xD
<bazhang> chris___, where did you install it from? the repos?
<gartral> erUSUL: STILL says theres no media in the drive
<erUSUL> gartral: did /dev/fd0 appeared now ? paste the messages in pastebin please
<marshell> i am totally new to this enviorment please guide me
<romulo> Sheepherd_, oss is old like hell
<bin10101> romulo: mine is doing 21 accounts and 49 IRC chat rooms
<TD-Linux> I don't understand the benefits of alsa really
<TD-Linux> err
<fccf> marshell: good place to start www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<romulo> bin10101, shit, im not sure what to look anymore ;(
<chris___> bazhng, directly through firefox's extensions
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ marshell read this primer
<TD-Linux> pulse over plain alsa/dmix
<romulo> i guess im going to compile it, and callgrind
<bazhang> romulo, please no cursing
<marshell> thks fccf
<erUSUL> marshell: well you will have to read some docs first or ask something specific "guide me" is a too broad petition for this channel
<marshell> thks bazhang u people are great
<bin10101>  fccf: just one external monitor but its 4 by 3 instead of widescreen like the laptop.  the only options I am getting for the twinview are the wide screen, well except for 640x480
<th0r> marshell: check the linux documentation project (tldp.org) for beginners guides
<fccf> bin10101: and you have tried to detect displays
<gartral> erUSUL: http://gar.pastebin.com/f2127fc75
<Sheepherd_> romulo: is pulse and alsa the same? cuz i dont have pulse as option in the audio settings
<xTheGoat121x> How safe and easy is it to move system folders from the / partition to another partition? And how would I go about doing such a thing?
<marshell> thks thor
<grawity> Sheepherd_: no, it's not the same
<gartral> !lol | marshell
<ubottu> marshell: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<erUSUL> gartral: chacked if /dev/fd0 appeared ?
<gartral> erUSUL: yes, still does not appear
<Matic> xTheGoat121x, mount the partition first and use the command; cp -dpr /*  /media/<diskmountnamehere>
<erUSUL> gartral: it seems to be no error but we do not get the apropiate device to work with :(
<erUSUL> gartral: dunno what is happening; sorry
<xTheGoat121x> Matic,  Thanks. One other question, though... how safe would it be to move a large directory, like /usr?
<OuterSpaceMan> I upgraded to Ibex a couple days ago and I've been having a ton of hard lockups randomly after I come out of hibernation.  The logs don't say anything
<stdruseren> th0r, thanks for your help im lovn this two apps
<gartral> erUSUL: when i try from nautilus it actually addresses the right device, as i see the light and hear the motors...
<stdruseren> *these 2 apps
<th0r> stdruseren: I used to use them a lot when I was working...now I just play with them in retirement
<sfx> thanks see ya...
<Matic> xTheGoat121x, it's safe coz the cp command copies but does not move, but remember always to backup your work always if you are new to linux, sometimes it's almost impossible to recover some files! be careful anyway
<stdruseren> thor what did you use to do?
<bazhang> chris___, lets keep in channel please; others can help out if I don't know
<Dragonsong> Any pro feeling like helping a ubuntu noob with some sound issues?
<bazhang> Dragonsong, ask the channel a question
<th0r> stdruseren: used to be a network analyst for Ericsson Telecom
<xTheGoat121x> Matic, ah, well, I've been on board with Ubuntu since 7.04, but I've never had to deal with moving system folders before
<Matic> Dragonsong, as the query
<stdruseren> th0r so u r a seasoned man
<bin10101> fccf: yes
<Matic> xTheGoat121x, good fo you
<iceroot> i need the opposite to ping host && echo works, so that only echo is proceding if ping failed
<Sheepherd_> grawity: k so first im gonna need a audio tutorial ^^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound proposes OSS 4.x btw !?
<Dragonsong> Well basically, ALSA/Pulseaudio don't work. While using one of them all i get out is static
<Dragonsong> OSS works fine
<xTheGoat121x> Matic, thanks for the command
<stdruseren> th0r, that must of been a cool job
<nem> Hi. Anyone know why when i click "Suspend", my computer goes down and back up again without staying suspended? Is this a known problem? (not talking about blackscreen after suspend) (checked bios settings and its set to S1 and S3)(9.04, nvidia gfx drivers)(10.6gb swap)
<chris___> bazhang should i have swfdec-mozilla installed through synaptic??
<marshell> were will i get software to download from
<Sheepherd_> Dragonsong: again smthing ppl cant with eh?
<Sheepherd_> agree*
<bazhang> marshell, from the software repositories; all the software you need is there; accessed from synaptic package manager
<Dragonsong> Eh?
<failers> bazhang not all but most he/she need
<fccf> bin10101: don't know if i can help further
<bazhang> chris___, flashplugin-nonfree is the one you want
<Matic> marshell, linux softwares better reffered to as packages are installed thro the terminal. e.g apt-get install vlc(package name) or you can use aptitude install vlc(package name)
<Sheepherd_> Dragonsong: about the audio driver
<chris___> bazhang only this?
<bazhang> chris___, that should do it
<ubuntistas> i cannot find and launch boxee after installing it any clue?
<bin10101> fccf: k...thanks. no worries
<bazhang> ubuntistas, installed from where
<ubuntistas> terminal bazhang
<chris___> should i unistall swfdec-mozilla plugin?
<Socah> !repos | marshell
<ubottu> marshell: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<erxin> when i visit www.hakikatkitabevi.com my gnome restarts, i dont understand this error, can anyone help me out
<bazhang> ubuntistas, boxee? you have special repo from them?
<Matic> marshell, take your time to reffer to the links ubottu is giving you
<bazhang> !find boxee
<ubuntistas> yeah bazhang
<ubottu> Package/file boxee does not exist in jaunty
<OuterSpaceMan> Anyone have any general comments about Jaunty stability compared to Ibex?  I've had lockup issues since upgradeing to Ibex and I'm hoping to get away from them.
<Socah> erxin, what errors do you have?
<chris___> bazhang should i unistall swfdec-mozilla plugin?
<bazhang> ubuntistas, no idea; check their forums
<bazhang> chris___, you certainly can, never used it myself
<chris___> ok thanks
<fccf> OuterSpaceMan: if you want stablilty .. Go with LTS .. Hardy till 2011
<bazhang> OuterSpaceMan, check out the live cd
<erxin> Socah: i get black screen with about 20 lines, and then Gnome Login screen appears
<erxin> how can i see the last 20 messages from terminal ?
<tony-rock> alo
<Socah> erxin, propably in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MrPiracy> pls help .... i added a KVM to my system and now my screen resolution is stuck at 640x320. how can i restore all the resolutions available?
<jeffwheeler> PowerTop seems to frequently suggest increasing the VM dirty writeback time on my system. Is this even relevant on an SSD?
<Mastermune> Hi, i'm using Jaunty i386. I installed it yesterday, but i full-upgraded it and now, Nvidia driver don't works anymore, in both kernels. (2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-13)
<Matic> OuterSpaceMan, heed to what bazhang says, its the way to go, I used hardy LTS myself for developments
<bazhang> chris___, you may want to get the mplayer plugin for mozilla though
<gletob> Ok I have two questions: 1. How can I tell what video driver I'm using E.G. Ati,i810,fglrx.  2. How can I force X to use the Vesa drivers?
<bazhang> !away > Twilo|away
<ubottu> Twilo|away, please see my private message
<erxin> Everything seems to be ok in Xorg.log
<OuterSpaceMan> OuterSpaceMan, OK.  Thanks guys.
<Socah> gleeb_, 1. glxinfo
<Mastermune> gletob give a look on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrPiracy> pls help .... i added a KVM to my system and now my screen resolution is stuck at 640x320. how can i restore all the resolutions available?
<Mastermune> No one can help here?
<chris___> i'll be back after cheecking the plugins. thanks a lot!
<gletob> Mastermune, It's essentially empty, Just thinks like Identifier "Configured video Device"
<Socah> Mastermune, how you understand that driver is not working anymore
<Socah> gletob, look for "driver" section
<Mastermune> Socah, i just put vesa instead nvidia and works
<Mastermune> gletob, try aticonfig
<gletob> Masahiro, There is none just "Device", "Monitor", and "Screen"
<cl0vvn> I'm having trouble booting up; the error appears to be with my gfx drivers. I had previously manually downloaded and installed drivers from the nvidia website, but i think that may be the problem. How would I go about removing them?
<erxin> is there a better alternative for flashgot plugin for Firefox ?
<marcus`> hi, noob question... has anyone figured out a way to get creative xfi working in ubuntu yet?
<Socah> Mastermune, you could try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure <nvidia driver package>, or take backup of your xorg, and delete it (new should be created), but somebody who uses nvidia would tell you more
<om26er> !player
<bazhang> erxin, is that a flash downloader?
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gletob> Mastermune, , There is none just "Device", "Monitor", and "Screen"
<gletob> Mastermune, is that in the repos?
<Socah> erxin, propably not
<areay> i've setup my ethernet card to use 4 ip addresses in /etc/network/interfaces... how can i choose which IP is used for outgoing web traffic?
<erxin> bazhang: no, downloading files from websites
<Socah> bazhang, download manager
<Mastermune> Socah, i have tried all of this. triead make the xorg.conf by myself. the only error is on nvidia
<Socah> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mastermune> gletob, how did you install ATI drivers?
<gletob> Mastermune, When i run /etc/init.d/gdm start it comes up but is Very distroted
<erxin> some sites dont work automatically i need to make a text file with all links, and then download with wget, is there a tool to automatic create text like file.001 file.002 etc ?
<Mastermune> gletob, how did you install ATI drivers?
<Mastermune> gletob, are u using Jaunty?
<cl0vvn> how do i go about uninstalling drivers i installed manually?
<cl0vvn> I'm using Jaunty.
<gletob> Mastermune, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<mgolisch> cl0vvn: go to the source dir and use make uninstall ?
<Mastermune> Because there are no support for fglrx to 2.6.28 up
<Socah> cl0vvn, I think google could help you
<cl0vvn> ok
<mgolisch> cl0vvn: provided it has a uninstall target, some crapy devs dont include that in their makefiles
<mgolisch> :)
<gletob> Mastermune, It's an older card ATI doesn't support it
<sarthor> Hi, <to right click on the file on the desktop and then send to, > i configure Thunderbird from .. system..preference..preferred Application, but not working. HELP
<gletob> Mastermune, I'm on Jaunty
<sarthor> i am on jaunty
<Mastermune> gletob, Jaunty + Fglrx = dont works
<areay> i've setup my ethernet card to use 4 ip addresses in /etc/network/interfaces... how can i choose which IP is used for outgoing web traffic?
<gletob> Mastermune, Fglrx doesn't support my card under Anything
<Bertholtd> ;-)
<Mastermune> Socah, i have installed it yesterday, with Jaunty CD. And worked yesterday. Todays Upgrade fucked all
<Mastermune> gletob, so use radeon driver
<Socah> Mastermune, so you could reverse updates
<Mastermune> gletob, if it dont works, try vesa
<Mastermune> Socah, how to do it?
<Socah> Mastermune, check in /var/log/apt~ what packages you installed
<fccf> areay: look at netstat -ntap
<gletob> Mastermune, how?  (I'm sorry :-( )
<maheshm> hi. Which is the best MTA that is popularly used?
<Socah> Mastermune, and then download binary packages as older version, install, that's all
<mgolisch> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cl0vvn> has anyone else had trouble with nvidia glx 185.18.14?
<Mastermune> gletob, dpkg-reconfigure all
<om26er> plz tell me how to play wma pla any1
<fccf> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maheshm> :)
<Socah> !codecs | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: please see above
<cl0vvn> exit
<cl0vvn> woops
<cl0vvn> lol
<cl0vvn> not in terminal.
<zhurai> /quit
<FloodBot3> cl0vvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhurai> >_>
<om26er> Socah: that does not give infor about wma
<sarthor> Hi, <to right click on the file on the desktop and then send to, > i configure Thunderbird from .. system..preference..preferred Application, but not working. using jaunty. HELP
<areay> fccf: that shows my active connections, how can i change the address i use for firefox?
<maheshm> is qmail better than sendmail?
<Socah> om26er, yes it does
<Mastermune> gletob, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zhurai> om26er, try reading it harder.
<fccf> areay: iptables
<om26er> zhurai: whick specific link
<areay> fccf: i use firestarter... will it conflict?
<fccf> areay: firestarter is a frontend for iptables
<gletob> Mastermune, That doesn't give me any options to change anything, I've tried
<areay> fccf: but i can't do what i need to do using firestarter, right?
<disappearedng_> http://pastebin.com/m365f97a8 can someone tell me what I should do ?
<Mastermune> gletob, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maheshm> thank you
<Mastermune> then it will chene a lot of things
<fccf> areay: not sure ... you might be able to do it from firestarter
<gletob> Mastermune, I knew to use sudo it still didn't change a thing
<Mastermune> how?
<Mastermune> Gletob, pvt
<areay> fccf: i haven't looked into iptables... from what i understand it's overly complicated... i was worried about how using iptables would affect firestarter
<disappearedng_> actually it's an install problem: http://pastebin.com/m365f97a8
<om26er> i installed a program and now i want to uninstall but i can only remove the program not the files(libraries) that got installed with it is there any way
<fccf> areay: firestarter writes to iptables .. so I'm guessing it would be able to write the rule you are trying to write .. fyi I am starting a virtual machine to test my hypotheses
<bazhang> om26er, installed how? what program
<om26er> bazhang: throught synaptics
<olrrai> hola
<olrrai> hi
<om26er> bazhang: listen music player and its very annoying
<Matic> areay, you need to really research on iptables(it's a broad topic) there are helpful materials online, for better control I advise you to learn how you can work withour firestarter.  iptables is commonly setup for gateway linux machines which do not have graphical interfaces as you know. so it will be good to learn to use the terminal
<olrrai> do u know how to free xorg and emerald memory without restart X ?
<bazhang> om26er, then uninstall via synaptic as well
<sarthor> Hi, <to right click on the file on the desktop and then send to, > i configure Thunderbird from .. system..preference..preferred Application, but not working. using jaunty. HELP
<bazhang> olrrai, which Ubuntu are you on? gnome?
<olrrai> 9.04
<olrrai> yes gnome
<Roonux> Plop
<Matic> om26er, if you have ubuntu-8.04 > then use apt-get purge <packagename>
<om26er> what abt jaunty
<olrrai> bazhang: yes, gnome
<Matic> om26er, it should work
<bazhang> olrrai, the exact command is to replace emerald with the gtk window decorator; I have forgotten what it is though; let's go ask in #compiz
<olrrai> bazhang: ok, thanks!
<jduser> disappearedng_: for me it looks like it is to early, but not know exactly, stil using 3.0
<Guest11046> i have audio on everything but the cd drive, have tried new audio cable, 2nd drive, 2 cd's and nothing?
<bazhang> olrrai, /join #compiz  (I am there already)
<cl0vvn> alright, this just gets worse and worse.
<disappearedng_> jduser I added the mozilla repos into mine source list, but how come apt-get can't solve those depencies?
<cl0vvn> I can't boot normally: think it may have something to do with my gfx driver problems, but I have no idea
<logic> how can i open a setup .bat file in ubuntu, using wine? is it possible??
<cl0vvn> I have to use the older version of the kernel in order to be able to do anything
<sarthor> Hi, <to right click on the file on the desktop and then send to, > i configure Thunderbird from .. system..preference..preferred Application, but not working. using jaunty. HELP
<rouslan> I cannot change my kb layout; i.e. the settings do not go into effect nor is the "Scroll Lock" LED on (that should be asserted when the alternate kb layout is in effect). Any ideas?
<Matic> logic, try executing from the terminal
<om26er> plz can any1 give me the name of a good audio player(not annoyinf
<Pici> !player | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<logic> Matic: what should i do? click on "run"?
<rouslan> om26er: Try Amarok
<om26er> rouslan: ok
<gletob> Can anyone tell me how to change my driver to VESA in xorf.conf
<femacamper> ih
<om26er> did u applied
<Matic> logic, try wine <filename>.bat
<Freedom> Hi, I am currently in China and hence behind their firewall, I was wondering if there were any programs like freegate that would work in ubuntu?
<Matic> om26er, gmplayer
<femacamper> can ubuntu still be used as a boot disk to partition with gparted?
<logic> Matic: ok, i'll try
<jduser> disappearedng_:  cause the packages 3.5 depends on are not in the repose of ur distro, u could try to add jaunty-proposed or karmic srces to ur sources list, but this can cause other probs u should know what u do a bit
<rouslan> Freedom: Have you tried Tor?
<fccf> femacamper: yep
<femacamper> neat
<Freedom> rouslan: no, I am not familar with it... what is it
<rouslan> Freedom: http://www.torproject.org/
<marcus`> Hi, I'd like to try and install Ubuntu Studio 64-bit, but I'm running on a Creative X-Fi Platinum edition, does anyone know if there are any unofficial drivers for X-Fi or perhaps modded creative drivers, that also work with the front I/O bay (so I can use my headphone/line2/midi ports, etc)
<femacamper> omfg 1 hour to download ?
<om26er> matic: did u mean mplayer??
<femacamper> sigh
<gletob> I need to force X to use VESA and not the ati driver
<femacamper> how much crap does it have to come with
<bazhang> femacamper, please watch the language
<om26er> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rouslan> Freedom: Probably the most secure open-source anonymity software available.
<TD-Linux> femacamper: what? are you talking about size of ubuntu disc?
<lorenzosu> Hi all I keep getting errors when updating and even installing other software pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219953/
<GFH[Work]> Can someone help me set up PPTP connection? The client is sending the requests but not getting any GRE responses. A virtual image of windows on the same computer (through a bridge) can connect using what i think are similar settings.
<gletob> Anyone?
<femacamper> 1 hour.
<TD-Linux> Freedom: tor might be overkill but will do what you want
<TD-Linux> femacamper, for 700MB that's not bad
<TD-Linux> err 650MB
<Matic> om26er, I mean gmplayer note there is a difference.
<bullgard4> I have installed on my Ubuntu 9.04 GNOME computer the program (applet) Teatime 2.8.0. I forgot what is its associated DEB program package?
<Matic> om26er, aptitude install gnome-mplayer or better download source and compile install
<Freedom> TD-Linux: will it allow me to get to sites like pandora, hulu, slacker etc?
<GFH[Work]> .
<Pici> bullgard4: oddly enough the package name is teatime
<om26er> Matic ok
<bazhang> bullgard4, /msg ubottu info teatime
<olrrai> see ya
<GFH[Work]> gletob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6096524&postcount=2
<PSPUbuntu> can i use ubuntu to make a free website ??
<Halitech> PSPUbuntu, how do you mean?
<nathandelane> I am trying to upgrade a very old system (7.04) to the latest. What is the best way to do that? Gutsy apprently doesn't have a repository anymore, so when I do sudo do-release-upgrade, it doesn't download the Gutsy file
<Matic> PSPUbuntu, what do you mean?
<PSPUbuntu> a website with a forums
<PSPUbuntu> u no...
<lorenzosu> I keep getting linux-image errors when updating and even installing other software pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219953/
<PSPUbuntu> a website
<bullgard4> Pici: No sir. Synaptic does not show a DEB progam package 'teatime'.
<GFH[Work]> PSPUbuntu, You won't get www.pspubuntu.com but you can make a website and find a way to DNS it (give it a name like pspubuntu.dyndns.org)
<GFH[Work]> PSPUbuntu, you'd have to pay for an actual domain name if you wanted one
<PSPUbuntu> i want a .com
<Halitech> PSPUbuntu, do you mean to host it, design it, code it, what?
<PSPUbuntu> all of it
<PSPUbuntu> il use a free template
<Halitech> PSPUbuntu, then yes you can
<PSPUbuntu> can it be .com?? for free?
<Freedom> TD-Linux: when it says deb     http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor <DISTRIBUTION> main ------ do I add the "<" and ">" ie jaunty or <jaunty>
<GFH[Work]> PSPUbuntu, if you can find a dns server that will do it for free. i dont' know of one
<PSPUbuntu> ...i guess it will have to be pspubunut.yolasite.com
<jean_> I would like to export TEXINPUTS env variable sytem wide i.e not in bash how do I do this I am using gnome
<sarthor> Hi, <to right click on the file on the desktop and then send to, > i configure Thunderbird from .. system..preference..preferred Application, but not working. using jaunty. HELP
<xTheGoat121x> I have an SSD and an SD card -- I'm going to move some of the system folders to the SD card -- I need to edit fstab to make sure that the SD card is mounted at the same time as the SSD, correct?
<PSPUbuntu> thanks anyway
<GFH[Work]> PSPUbuntu, if you have access to yolasite.com then yes
<Halitech> PSPUbuntu, no, you'll have to pay for a domain name unless you use a sub domain
<jean_> sarthor: see gconf-editor
<rusty-> Hello boys! I have a problem :P.... I format my harddisks and Installed Windows XP and then I wanted to dual boot with ubuntu but now the grub loader says Grub Error 2? what is this?
<Pici> !info teatime | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: teatime (source: teatime): Gnome Panel applet to reminds you when your tea is ready. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-6 (jaunty), package size 404 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Socah> !grub | rusty
<ubottu> rusty: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TD-Linux> Freedom, don't add the <>
<PSPUbuntu> thanks il just a free website
<MrPiracy> iḿ stuck at 640x320. could anyone help me how to manually add other resolutions?
<Pirate_Hunter> would it be safe for me to install freshclam 0.95.2 for hardy for this site - https://launchpad.net/~hardybleed/+archive/ppa/+build/1085562 the backport repo has up to 0.95.1 that is why i am asking?
<TD-Linux> Freedom, tor is in official ubuntu repos too
<legend2440> bullgard4: in jaunty there is package called  teatime in synaptic. its in the universe repo
<PSPUbuntu> is thier a linux ubuntu?? for ps3?
<jean_> what is the login profile read by gnome called and where is it.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3 is the channel PSPUbuntu
<Socah> !resolution | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bullgard4> Pici, legend2440 I do not understand why Synaptic does not show it.
<PSPUbuntu> thanks bazhang
<PSPUbuntu> #ubuntu-ps3
<PSPUbuntu> join/ #ubuntu-ps3
<bazhang> PSPUbuntu, /join #channel
<Karcamo[x]> hi !
<legend2440> bullgard4: is universe repo enabled?
<Socah> Hi Karcamo[x]
<Karcamo[x]> Socah, hi !
<Freedom> TD-Linux: the tor-project site said not to use the one in the repos because they are not maintained and are out of date
<PSPUbuntu> thanks im in
<lorenzosu> I keep getting linux-image errors when updating and even installing other software pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219953/
<TD-Linux> Freedom, OK then
<TD-Linux> Freedom, that site looks okay
<Socah> lorenzo_, you have all those kernels installed?
<Freedom> TD-Linux: what do you mean... i'm confused that site looks okay
<mgolisch> check the postinst scripts contents
<mgolisch> and see where it might fail
<lorenzo_> Socah: kernels ?
<sarthor> jean_, where in gconf-editor, i am not xpert
<TD-Linux> Freedom, the instructions are correct
<jean_> sarthor: are you using gnome
<sarthor> jean_, yes
<fccf> lorenzosu: strange ... have you run apt-get update?
<Freedom> TD-Linux: alright good... when it says run, i assume i just c/p it into the terminal?
<gidna_> Hi
<Socah> hi gidna_
<fccf> !hi | gidna_
<ubottu> gidna_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gidna_> with camorama I receive unable to capture image...
<Karcamo[x]> how to notifier
<gidna_> I need to use the web cam
<Socah> gidna_, install cheese
<TD-Linux> Freedom, yup
<fccf> gidna_: have you tried cheese
<erxin> how can i activate the numeric keys on the right side of my keyboard ? num lock dont work
<gletob> GFH[Work], Ok that got rid of the distortion but now it my monitor says the refresh rate is out of range.  It's a LCD I found at a yard sale so I don't have the book.
<jean_> sarthor: what is under /desktop/gnome/applications/tasks/exec
<gidna_> I'm trying it now
<Socah> gidna_, camorama is not working with my cam too, but cheese does
<bullgard4> legend2440: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories> Software Sources > Ubuntu Software > Downloadable from the Internet > Community-maintained Open Source software (universe) is asserted.
<gidna_> cheese works... many thanks
<Socah> np
<Pici> bullgard4: What version of Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Pici: 9.04
<legend2440> erxin: hold down shift key and tap Num Lock then try the number keys again
<Pici> bullgard4: Does apt-cache show teatime work?
<braniff> how do i start eth0 automatically on boot ?
<PSPUbuntu> what is better linux yellowdog or linux ubuntu - ps3??
<erxin> legend2440: not workig
<petllama> PSPUbuntu: i prefer ubuntu on my ps3
<erxin> do i need to install numlockx ?
<PSPUbuntu> then xubuntu or ubuntu?
<rusty-> Hello boys! I have a problem :P.... I format my harddisks and Installed Windows XP and then I wanted to dual boot with ubuntu but now the grub loader says Grub Error 2? what is this?
<petllama> ubuntu
<Socah> better | PSPUbuntu
<PSPUbuntu> does the ubuntu support the gpu and wireless aswell as the controler itself?
<xiong> noob -- this does not work as i expect --> find . -mtime -242
<petllama> no, GPU is locked on the ps3
<fccf> PSPUbuntu: yellowdog was developed spacifically for the PS .. I haven't tried running ubuntu on a PS3
<petllama> only way to access the GPU is through the sony XMB
<Socah> rusty-, I said, check wiki page
<legend2440> erxin: when you press Num Lock key acouple times does a light on keyboard go on then off?
<xiong> i get a list of directories, not files
<ubuntuu> hehhe
<PSPUbuntu> does yellowdog hav advantages to the ubuntuPS3
<ubuntuu> so ingles??????????????????
<ubuntuu> floda.se
<braniff> how do i start networking automatically on boot ?
<erxin> numlock light goes on and off, but no effect on the keys
<Pici> !pt  | ubuntuu
<ubottu> ubuntuu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<w6647> hey guys, I need help with a mouse problem I am getting after upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to provide me a link or a way to install freshclam in 8.04 version 0.95.2
<Socah> !grub | rusty-
<ubottu> rusty-: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<legend2440> erxin: with the light on if you hold down shift key and tap Num Lock it doesnt work?
<Socah> rusty-, check howto
<erxin> legend2440: ok i fixed it, sudo aptitude numlockx , and then sudo numlockx on
<sebsebseb> hi
<w6647> left click doesn't work anymore, and I have tried multiple mice
<legend2440> erxin: ok
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: we only support ubuntu software ... i.e. what's in the repositories... not sure how to help you
<testeeeee> hummm
<testeeeee> boces
<bullgard4> Pici: '~$ apt-cache showpkg teatime' produces 11 lines of output. But I cannot interpret them because I do not know this command.
<nikosgram> hallo
<madduck> so, what's the ubuntu way to turn a breezy installation into a jaunty installation? ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf, huh clam is part of ubuntu soft and will ask again
<Clouse> Got it working!
<Flannel> madduck: 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<Flannel> madduck: (or, install 9.04 fresh)
<Clouse> Just lack of experience
<madduck> Flannel: sure, but how? update-manager doesn't even want to know about dapper or whatever 5.10 was
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: you asked about freshclam ... clamav is available ... what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zhurai> madduck, sources, change it from LTS to regular
<Pici> bullgard4: not showpkg, just show
<Guest80229> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf, you know freshclam is part of clamav...correct...? I am looking for freshclam 0.95.2 instead of 0.95.1 which is the one in the backport
<sebsebseb> madduck: your better off clean installing
<leaf-sheep> madduck: Do a clean installation.  You'll benefit yourself that way in the long run.
<zhurai> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get install fleshclam
<zhurai> O_o
<sebsebseb> madduck: much quicker, and then also nothing left behind from updates, that is no longer needed
<Flannel> madduck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes has listings for all of them, you specifically want to start with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Pirate_Hunter> zhurai, no that wont work the repo has .94, backport has .95.1 i need .95.2
<nikosgram> my name its nick
<nikosgram> i can't setup adobe flash player on my pc
<nikosgram> help my
<w6647> does anyone know how I might be able to fix a mouse problem? left click doesn't work as of yesterday when I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10
<sebsebseb> nikosgram: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<testeeeee> humm
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: look here https://launchpad.net/%7Ejauntybleed/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/659480/+listing-archive-extra
<Socah> !flash | nikosgram
<ubottu> nikosgram: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<testeeeee> why do you  ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  testeeeee
<ubottu> testeeeee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<nikosgram> ok , and ;
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<sebsebseb> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yoga> I tried to dual boot Ubuntu and Vista.  After intalled Vista, I get "BOOTMGR is compressed" and I cannot boot the system.  How do I recover the system with any Linux tools?
<madduck> Flannel, zhura, sebsebseb, leaf-sheep: unfortunately, the machine is not local. I am trying to do remote support.
<sebsebseb> yoga: you put  Vista on after Ubuntu?
<Flannel> madduck: That's fine.  You can upgrade remotely.  The steps are on that page.
<madduck> Flannel: well, i know how to upgrade debian, but ubuntu does stuff funkily different here and there, thus my question
<madduck> thanks for the link
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf, hardy not jaunty still thanx i might just have to wait for an update to the backport :(
<yoga> sebsebseb: I install Ubuntu first, then Vista.
<Flannel> madduck: Is it a GUI system you're upgrading?
<sebsebseb> yoga: right ok so only Vista boots at the moment yes?
<madduck> yes
<madduck> Flannel: yes
<ufo> hello, please how to make tor start with vidalia and not at the starting of the system 9.04 ?
<bullgard4> Pici: '~$ apt-cache show teatime' produces 25 lines of output including a line: "Installed-Size: 708". But I do not know what that means.
<sebsebseb> !grub |  yoga
<ubottu> yoga: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: there is a ppa for that too https://launchpad.net/%7Ehardybleed/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/659479/+listing-archive-extra
<yoga> sebsebseb: no, the system cannot boot.
<sebsebseb> yoga: no boot loader?
<legend2440> w6647: open system>preferences>mouse   click on the light bulb  does it do anything?
<grawity> legend2440: it's just for testing the double-click speed.
<sebsebseb> yoga: if you put  Windows on after  a Linux distro, it goes over the boot loader, so only   Windows can boot
<Flannel> madduck: Alright, after you get yourself up-to-date with breezy sources (theres a section on that page), you should make sure you have ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal and an appropriate kernel image (linux-686-smp for instance) installed, *then* proceed with the upgrade from the command line, as stated on that page.
<yoga> sebsebseb: no, no boot loader, just 'bootmgr is compressed' to reboot Ctl+Alt+DEL
<sebsebseb> yoga: ok  this sounds like a possible Windows issue,   or  maybe hard disk issue
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way from one of the TTYs to see if a disk is still in use? My netbook just seemed to lock up on a large file transfer, but I don't want to stop anything if it's still copying files
<sebsebseb> yoga: Ubuntu was installed first, and then you put Vista on?
<Pici> bullgard4: Thats means that its available for apt to install. I don't know why synaptic doesnt show it, but at least you can use apt-get to install it.
<yoga> sebsebseb: Yes, Ubuntu was intalled first, then Vista.
<braniff> how do i start networking automatically on boot ?
<sebsebseb> yoga: and for some reason the Vista boot loader is not working
<ufo> ???
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf, my gosh i've been looking online all this time how did you find that, thank you very much
<sebsebseb> yoga: ok well normally it's recommended to put Vista on first and then  Linux distro, becasue of how Windows goes  over the Grub boot loader
<yoga> sebsebseb: yes, it corrupt the bootloader, I think.
<pm2> Hello - I'm using Kernel 2.6.28 on Kubuntu 9.04 on an Acer laptop.  I'm having a strange problem with the computer will freeze for a few seconds every couple minutes.  The "freeze" involves being unable to switch windows, enter text into textboxes, click buttons, etc.  The mouse cursor is able move, though, and the numlock and capslock lights respond.
<pm2> Output from dmesg is here: http://dpaste.com/67901/ -- any thoughts on how to fix this?
<leaf-sheep> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<braniff> man grub-install
<wfiuewfew> Hi! Are historical network stats recorded in Ubuntu
<pm2> Hello - I'm using Kernel 2.6.28 on Kubuntu 9.04 on an Acer laptop.  I'm having a strange problem with the computer will freeze for a few seconds every couple minutes.  The "freeze" involves being unable to switch windows, enter text into textboxes, click buttons, etc.  The mouse cursor is able move, though, and the numlock and capslock lights respond.
<pm2> Output from dmesg is here: http://dpaste.com/67901/ -- any thoughts on how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: it's not that
<bullgard4> Pici: I did install it using Synaptic. I do not knwo why Synaptic does not show it. It does not produce sound, and I was going to file a Launchpad error report. But Launchpad does not know a 'teatime' project.
<sebsebseb> yoga: you might have to go to ##windows   if I can't help in pm,  pm since I will go a little off topic for this channel there
<Pici> bullgard4: use   ubuntu-bug teatime   to file the bug, and the other bug page is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teatime
<yoga> braniff: I'll look at the grub-install.
<sebsebseb> yoga: no it sounds like your Windows boot loader has gone bad
<sebsebseb> yoga: it won't help putting Grub on
<sebsebseb> yoga: ,because when it comes to booting up Windows, it will use the boot loader you got on there now
<frostburn> wfiuewfew, ifconfig will show you total transmitted and received
<Halitech> sebsebseb, what about supergrub?
<sebsebseb> Halitech: no  by the sounds of it his Windows bootloader has gone bad
<nem> Hi. Anyone know why when i click "Suspend", my computer goes down and back up again without staying suspended? Is this a known problem? (not talking about blackscreen after suspend) (checked bios settings and its set to S1 and S3)(9.04, nvidia gfx drivers)(10.6gb swap)
<Halitech> sebsebseb, ok, thought is might work from the way people have talked about it being the end all and be all of loading various OSes
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: I know how to look through ppa's I guess
<sebsebseb> Halitech: well maybe, but  I haven't used it, and I assume it's only for Grub hence their name
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf, must be cause the last ppa had to do with lpa (i think thats what it is called)
<newedim4ik> Здрассти ::)
<mederEsite> what setting can i alter so that every single time i do something system-wise it doesn't ask me for my password, or it at least saves my password in a session for a LONG period of time
<Halitech> sebsebseb, could be right and I don't dual boot so never had to use it either
<Pici> !ru | newedim4ik
<ubottu> newedim4ik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<testeeeee> how to install wireless in ubuntu 9.04
<testeeeee> broadcom
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: glad we found what you needed, my pleasure to help
<Slurpee> i have a basic dvd-r which I burn a dvd movie on to.
<Slurpee> how can I rip it back into ubuntu?
<testeeeee> experience Пожалуйста
<testeeeee> experience Пожалуйста
<testeeeee> lolol
<Slurpee> what is a good application to rip the dvd?
<FloodBot3> testeeeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Gon de regreso.
<Slurpee> there is no protection or anything...it is a DVD i created.
<kpettit> On my django query Load.object.select_related(...    is there a way I can do some math to get a custom value.  For example I'd like to take one of the fields and do "fieldA* 42".  Is there a easy way to do that?
<fccf> !enter | Slurpee
<ubottu> Slurpee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf, thanks for helping i need my pleasure for being helped
<testeeeee> Gon hablas portugues?
<Gon> español
<Newfie_Rich> hey all, I installed some sort of plugins last night in the wee hours of the night not really paying attention to what i was doing, and now my video and sound is very choppy. anyway i can see what i installed last and uninstall it ?
<Gon> xDDDDDDD
<Flannel> !es | Gon
<ubottu> Gon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grawity> mederEsite: go to Terminal, type "sudo visudo". Add a like that says: your-username-here ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<grawity> mederEsite: replace "your-username-here" with the actual username you use to login.
<testeeeee> portugues
<thefr34k> !info kernel-source
<ubottu> Package kernel-source does not exist in jaunty
<testeeeee> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thefr34k> Trying to find the kernel source package needed for installing nvidia drivers
<Flannel> mederEsite: You really don't want to do that.  It removes the whole point of having security
<thefr34k> is it:
<grawity> mederEsite: yes, that will be very insecure.
<legend2440> Newfie_Rich: open synaptic  > File > History
<thefr34k> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<fccf> Newfie_Rich: go look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<thefr34k> and will that work considering im running 2.6.30
<Newfie_Rich> legend2440: thanks a lot
<mederEsite> grawity: don't care.
<progre55> hi people! please help me out! I'm on a terminal irc-client.. my comp crashed. When I turn it on, it just come to the stage where it should show login page, even makes that noise, and nothing, just a black page with the mouse pointer on it
<mederEsite> grawity: i don't have super sensitive stuff on this
<mederEsite> i could care less if someone rm rf / on this thing
<thefr34k> Progre: did you install anything recently (like gfx drivers)
<grawity> mederEsite: fine, continue not caring and go run visudo.
<progre55> thefr34k, yeah, a theme, gtk theme
<mederEsite> this isn't a crime or anything, calm down
<mederEsite> :p
<grawity> mederEsite: I _am_ calm.
<xiong> creating new folder in nautilus; sometimes the folder is created but not displayed -- i try 2,3 times, then go up the tree and back down again, there are 2, 3 untitled folders waiting for me
<o_portista17> hy, i have a problem with teamspeakm my microfone starts to work, but then, it stops, and on the "dmesg" i have the following error: http://pastebin.com/m50b2e6f4
<isaac_> This is a really stupid question, and I'm embarrassed to ask........... I have a really slow connection and I'm trying to download a really big file.  No bit torrents available.  Is there a download manager that will pick up where it left off on a direct download if the connection breaks?
<mederEsite> grawity: well, then i hope you enjoy typing your password dozens of times per day 'cause i don't
<progre55> thefr34k, but now I even have removed compiz.. still nothing...
<Cazz> isaac_: not sure about that but I know opera has some nifty download stuff
<progre55> brb
<ufo>  hello, please how to make tor start with vidalia and not at the starting of the system 9.04 ?
<grawity> mederEsite: I have no problem with doing that. I have no problem with you changing that, either. I just want to note that you just typed a lot more arguing here.
<thefr34k> BRB re-attempting Nvidia install
<Flannel> mederEsite: If you're hellbent on breaking your system, here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers  That'll tell you everything you need to know.  Please don't ask this channel for help with additional things of this nature.
<xiong> sometimes, files dragged in nautilus don't display -- again, up and down tree and it shows ...?
<Matic> isaac_, there is no stupid question man!, go to the terminal and use wget -c <url>. This will always pickup from where you stop
<grawity> mederEsite: Anyway, I already told you how to edit sudoers. See also the link Flannel gave you.
<progre55> thefr34k, I dont use nvidia..
<progre55> thefr34k, is there any logs I could see?
<grawity> isaac_: If you use Firefox, there's an addon "downThemAll" that is really useful for this thing.
<isaac_> Matic after much delay since the connection was broken?
<Matic> isaac_, yeah
<bullgard4> Pici: I cannot purt to good use your hint: "bullgard4: use   ubuntu-bug teatime   to file the bug," Although I am registered with Launchpad, Launchpad does not list me any teatime bugs and cannot find a project "teatime". I was able to read the 2nd bug page 'https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teatime' but I think it is not my job to write there anything.
<Freedom> TD-Linux: I got an error saying novalid openPGD found
<isaac_> Neat.
<bullgard4> s/purt/put/
<ufo> or how to prevent tor to start when i boot the system ?
<Matic> isaac_, I use it for heavy downloads
<grawity> isaac_: But some webservers don't like resuming downloads, and with them resume won't work.
<Freedom> TD-Linux: correction open PGP
<progre55> thefr34k, is there any logs I could see?
<xiong> changing views also uncovers the not-displayed item(s) ...?
<thefr34k> progre55: yes there is one sec
<w6647> legend2440 sorry for long response at work and had to run and get people food, I can't even click to open it
<progre55> thefr34k, okay, thanks man, appreciate!
<Pici> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teatime You mean this? Thats where bugs should go.
<Bookman> Is there an easier, simpler graphic manipulation program to use as an alternative to Gimp?
<thefr34k> progre55: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<isaac_> Will downthemall work instead, or is that just an automatic resume?
<thefr34k> Scroll down and check for (EE) on anything
<Flannel> bullgard4: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teatime/+bugs
<grawity> isaac_: DownThemAll is a download manager - it allows you to pause and resume downloads.
<thefr34k> Anyone know the package for 2.6.30 kernel source?
<grawity> isaac_: Actually, even Firefox itself allows thaat.
<Matic> Bookman, install photoshop. you need wine installed. I use and actually was using it 2 hrs ago
<progre55> thefr34k, does it have the logs from my previous try? because I have booted on recovery mode..
<legend2440> w6647: just a regular ps/2    2 or 3 button mouse?
<thefr34k> isaac_: downthemall works pretty well ive used it too
<Pirate_Hunter> what application allows me to install .deb files through terminal and sorts out dependencies?
<grawity> Matic: Isn't Photoshop kinda unfree?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: gdebi
<isaac_> Yup, that's in basic Firefox.
<fccf> Matic: I think he wants something simple tilke paint in windows
<braniff> how do i autostart sshd in ubuntu?
<w6647> I have tried a ps2 mouse and a usb mouse
<ufo> whats wrong ? i stink or what ??
<thefr34k> progre55: it should be the one you want, its not a boot log but the log for X server, and in a worst case scenario the Xorg.0.log.old should exist as well
<w6647> and they both have scroll wheels
<Flannel> braniff: It's set up to do so by default (so, install openssh-server)
<grawity> braniff: It should start automatically ify you have installed.
<frostburn> braniff, it should be started on default
<thefr34k> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in jaunty
<braniff> it's installed, but does not autostart
<progre55> thefr34k, thank, I'll try to have a look at it.. appreciate!
<Bookman> Matic: Yes, Photoshop is 1) commercial and 2) way too much program
<Matic> grawity, what kind of graphics do you deal with?
<bullgard4> Flannel: Your address is apparently producing the same result as Pici's.  --  Thank you.
<Artissimo> Hey all, I just installed imagemagick through sudo apt-get install imagemagick but when i try to run `imagemagick` it can't find that command
<legend2440> w6647: if you click the scroll wheel as if it were a left button  does it do anything?
<SirTopHat> what would be a way to edit my menu.lst file from windows? notepad doesn't do it correctly
<Pici> Artissimo: imagemagick is a package that contains many utilities, none of them are actually called imagemagick though.
<isaac_> SirTopHat go to terminal window and enter sudo gedit
<isaac_> Open menu.lst from there
<Matic> Artissimo, type apt-get install imagemagick and see whether it will tell you whether it exists or not
<SirTopHat> no, I use nano on ubuntu
<SirTopHat> I mean from windows
<isaac_> Oh, from windows............. sorry, didn't read it all.
<ManOfWar> I need some help...What is the name of the program that runs some windows programs on linux I forgot
<Halitech> SirTopHat, might be better off booting from the live cd and editing it from there
<grawity> SirTopHat: Notepad2 (my favourite), Notepad++, EditPad...
<DarkMage26> ManOfWar: wine
<braniff> i can start sshd manually, but i don't know how to make it autostart on boot
<grawity> ManOfWar: wine
<thefr34k> ManOfWar: wine
<ManOfWar> Thank you
<SirTopHat> k
<Artissimo> Ok i need to do a shell script now
<Artissimo> thank you guys
<ManOfWar> lol I havent been on linux in a bit
<gabkdlly> Artissimo: for example, convert, see man imagemagick
<thefr34k> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<isaac_> SirTopHat it is probably just not saving the file correctly.  Specifically tell it to save as .lst
<cudev> anyone know why my devices would not be coming up at boot?
<Artissimo> gabkdlly: yep convert is the one i need
<SirTopHat> isaac_, I never tried ti yet
<SirTopHat> it just opens it wrongly
<grawity> isaac_: The standard Windows Notepad doesn't understand Unix line endings (LF), only Windows ones (CR+LF).
<Matic> braniff, take it to /etc/init.d/
<isaac_> Or browse back to the file after notepad saves it and change the .extension manually.
<SirTopHat> all one line, no line endings
<braniff> cudev, kernel module for them not loading?
<thefr34k> SirTopHat: your using ubuntu i presume correct, pico might be easier than gedit
<isaac_> Ah
<progre55> thefe34k, I've found a line there.. it says, "Failed to load module "i810" (module doesnt exist)". why would it try to load i810?? and how to fix it?
<Pici> Artissimo: Actually, I was wrong, there is ImageMagick which is an executabke
<grawity> thefr34k: He's on Windows.
<Freedom> Is anyone familar with Tor here that has a moment to help me figure out a bug in installing it
<SirTopHat> I'm not in ubuntu right now
<SirTopHat> I'm gettign notepad2
<isaac_> In that case don't listen to me, I don't know what I'm talking about.
<thefr34k> progre55: do you have intel card?
<Flannel> SirTopHat: right.  You'll need a proper text editor then.  SciTE is one that won't require installation.  I'm not sure about the other suggested ones.
<progre55> thefr34k, yeah
<isaac_> Why on Windows though?  You could boot from an Ubuntu live CD and do it.
<grawity> SirTopHat: Unix uses different newline characters than Windows. Just download Notepad2 (http://flos-freeware.ch/) or a similar editor, almost all of them can use both.
<Flannel> thefr34k: pico doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<w6647> no it doesn't do anything
<cudev> braniff: I get the error at boot: "if-up.d/mountnfs[device]: lock /var/run/network/mountnfs exist, not mounting"
<SirTopHat> that's what I'm doing, I'm using notepad2
<thefr34k> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9.3 (jaunty), package size 512 kB, installed size 1292 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<grawity> SirTopHat: Okay, just make sure it shows "LF" in the status bar - not "CR LF".
<sebsebseb> SirTopHat: as far as I know you  can  Wine  notepad2
<thefr34k> progre55: make sure you have that package installed
<SirTopHat> why would I use wine I'm in windows right now
<niki5712> русский
<hs1> hi, where can I found packages for mono-2.4? The PPA 'mono testing' has xsp package broke.
<fccf> !ru | niki5712
<ubottu> niki5712: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SibTR> Can anyone offer some RAID1 assistance for uBuntu Server
<braniff> cudev, is your device already mounted?
<Bookman> Matic: Any other suggestions?
<w6647> legend2440 the only thing that gives me some functionality it a button on the side of my usb mouse and that will open the drop down of applications, places, and system but no further
<Bravewolf> hi there. currently I'm on hardy. do you suggest me to upgrade to intrepid and then to jaunty? is there a real chance to break the whole system? which precautions should I take?
<w6647> it won't open shortcuts
<cudev> braniff: I have 6 Nics, and the first one comes up, and the others don't. Only the first one is configured to be static, the rest are inet manual
<sebsebseb> SirTopHat: well most people that run  Ubuntu, want to run a few of their Windows apps in Ubuntu,  but  also  mainly not use Windows anymoe on their computers, or hardly ever use it,   and that's  where Wine can be useful
<cudev> If I do ifconfig -a, it shows them, but they are not up
<w6647> and it only works sometimes but it will highlight stuff
<SirTopHat> yeah
<Matic> Bookman, please remind me about what?
<grawity> sebsebseb: But he wants to edit his boot.lst from Windows.
<andre> Has anyone here succefully paired a mightymouse in jaunty?
<sebsebseb> grawity: oh  I see didn't see that
<thefr34k> Can windows see ext3?
<cudev> only the first, static one is up
<thefr34k> i didnt think it could
<braniff> cudev, any dmesg errors about that?
<SirTopHat> yeah it can with this thing I got
<Flannel> Bravewolf: Why do you want to upgrade?  There's nothing wrong with sticking with 8.04 if its working fine.  You'll be able to upgrade straight to 10.04 once it's released
<Bookman> Matic:  An easy to learn graphics manipulation program for simple tasks.  GIMP is way too much.
<SirTopHat> ext2fsd
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: it can, but  best to only let it have access to a data partition  in that case,  not  /  or /home
<Matic> thefish, exactly
<grawity> thefr34k: No, it cannot - at least not without a third-party driver. There's one at http://fs-driver.org/, but it has never worked for me on ubuntu.
<progre55> thefr34k, it says it's installed..
<cudev> what would I be looking for in the dmesg?
<grawity> SirTopHat: Where did you get that? *wants to try*
<sebsebseb> grawity: it has for me
<thefr34k> progre55: try this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thefr34k> is that the right command room?
<braniff> cudev, messages about kernel modules not loading -- "device not found" etc
<progre55> yeah, that's the right one )
<legend2440> w6647: any way you can paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<SirTopHat> http://www.codejacked.com/automatically-mount-your-linux-partition-in-windows/ grawity
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Matic> Bookman, am sorry I don't know of any other
<grawity> sebsebseb: Last time I tried the thing from fs-driver.org, it allowed me to assign a drive letter to /, but it wouldn't recognize the rest -- Windows would still show it as "RAW".
<thefr34k> progre55: that will let you rechoose all your graphic options
<cudev> braniff, I don't see any 'not found' messages at all
<sebsebseb> grawity: last time or one the last  time's I tried it,  I had to put it in XP compatability mode in Vista
<w6647> no like I can mouse over the firefox shortcuts and it recognizes that im over it but it won't let me click
<sebsebseb> grawity: and then it would work
<progre55> by the way, I remember updating apt today, and when it asked me to restart, I disregarded.. restarted after several hours, but was never able to get it started )
<abhi_> recently i have installed ubuntu server kernel to activate 4 gb ram ... but i found that after the installation of the kernel i found that screen is refreshing slowly.
<Bravewolf> Flannel: it works fairly good... but I miss some new packages. that's why I'm planning an upgrade. It's extremely boring to backport that new packages using PPA....
<grawity> sebsebseb: Well, I'm already on XP.
<grawity> sebsebseb: I'll try ext2fsd later.
<braniff> cudev, try bring up one of the interfaces manually: ifconfig <ifname> up
<w6647> should I just burn a 9.04 cd and reinstall?
<cudev> That does work
<cudev> But I would like them to come up at start
<thefr34k> Why is it so hard just to boot into recovery console to edit the menu.lst
<sebsebseb> grawity: it's better really to  keep   Windows and Ubuntu  or any other alternative OS seperate
<cudev> As other init.d scripts rely on those interfaces
<Flannel> Bravewolf: Ah, yeah.  That's a very good reason to upgrade.  Upgrading to 8.10 and then to 9.04 will be fine.
<Flannel> !upgrade | Bravewolf
<ubottu> Bravewolf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> grawity: and to have  your like important data or music in  the alterative OS,  so  you boot Windows up less :D
<braniff> cudev, # nano /etc/network/interfaces
<progre55> thefr34k, I am actually in the recovery mode right now )
<thefr34k> progre55: sorry was talking about the other conv
<progre55> oh, sorry )
<grawity> sebsebseb: I'm the kind of guy who uses Xfwm4 on GNOME. As for important data, it's all on the Windows NTFS partition, even though I rarely ever use Windows now.
<cudev> What's the ubuntu paste site again?
<Bravewolf> Flannel: in your opinion is there a real risk to break the whole system? This an original gutsy machine
<cudev> I'm fairly certian this file is correct
<progre55> I'm sitting here from a terminal, with small resolution )
<cudev> As it worked fine before upgrading to 9.04
<Flannel> Bravewolf: Nah, upgrades work fine.
<legend2440> w6647: i would say a clean install is usually better than upgrade
<Travis-42> How can I get aptitude to display all of the changes for the version of all the software that is to be upgraded?
<sebsebseb> grawity: well you should really store that stuff on an Ext3  I think, but it dosn't really matter
<progre55> well, be right back.. let me try to reconfigure my xorg
<sebsebseb> grawity: as long as Windows shut itself down properly, so you can access the NTFS
<zenlunatic> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sebsebseb> grawity: without any problems
<abhi_> does anyone feel so when installed ubuntu server kernel?
<Flannel> Bravewolf: Just be sure to check those wikipages, since sometimes there's things you have to do to make upgrades go easier, bugs and stuff with specific package versions, etc.
<thefr34k> !info nouveau-kernel-source
<ubottu> nouveau-kernel-source (source: nouveau-kernel-source): DKMS source for the nouveau kernel modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11+git20090404-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 270 kB, installed size 1896 kB
<w6647> ok, well I have to wait till I get home and bring the cd back tomorrow
<thefr34k> is that the source for 2.6.30?
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: there's a ppa for 2.6.30
<cudev> braniff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219987/
<grawity> sebsebseb: Eh, when installing Ubuntu I chose a kinda small partition for it. (It's a 20 GB disk on an old laptop, with only 13 GB free before install), so I kinda keep it balanced. (Most of the files are on the desktop PC, when SMB works.)
<Bravewolf> Flannel: ok, thank you
 * grawity smells an "!ot | grawity" oncoming.
<sebsebseb> grawity: 20GB  can be a bit small if it's / with /home in it
<grawity> sebsebseb: The entire disk is 20 GB.
<Bookman> Anyone else know of an easy to use graphics manipulation program similar to Microsoft Paint?
<sebsebseb> grawity: well if your going to put loads of data on there, 20GB can be small, that's what I meant
<erUSUL> !find paint
<ubottu> Found: gpaint, kolourpaint4, tuxpaint, tuxpaint-data, tuxpaint-dev (and 12 others)
<thefr34k> sebsebseb: i am trying to get the kernel source to install Nvidia drivers, ive done this on fedora before just not ubuntu, i installed linux-kernel-source but that says its for 2.6.28 kernel
<fiber_cut> God I am tired today
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: oh dear
<w6647> unless I can find a blank laying around here, I will try to do that, how long are you going to be on for so if I have the same problem after a clean install
<shorterror> how do i disable alsa, i know there is a shell command i just cant find it?
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: ok you  install the Nivida drivers from the Ubuntu repo,  and "only"  as a last resort,  if you got some problem,  the offical  Nivida drivers from their website, otherwise  your bound to get problems
<thefr34k> ah
<braniff> cudev, i ended up using wicd  for a similar problem earlier today. apt-get install wicd, # wicd. It will autostart network interfacesd
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: system > administaration >  hardware drivers,   there should  be the repo one available
<thefr34k> i thought the official ones would be better
<hoolz> hey guys, is there an?y point in encrypting the /home folder in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: no the ones directly from them tend to = problems
<grawity> hoolz: Depends on whether you have any secret data in /home
<yewk> heh
<hoolz> yeah
<hoolz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder is that a good wiki?
<cudev> Bookman: try gpaint, tuxpaint or xpaint
<thefr34k> sebsebseb: Thanks,
<shorterror> how do i disable alsa, i know there is a shell command i just cant find it?
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: np
<fccf> Bookman: I tried gpaint .. very simple ... along the lines of windows paint
<cudev> braniff: thanks, I'll look into it
<Bookman> fccf: wonderful, thanks.
<Bookman> cudev: perfect, thanks
<DFarmer> Hi
<irocksu> hi
<bullgard4> Pici: Finally I found out that my error duplicates an already existing Launchpad error report #190547 which was marked 'Fix released'.  I added my remarks. --  ('teatime' behaves somewhat irregular in the Ubuntu records.)
<irvan> hi all i wan to use haerdphone to chat
<irvan> how can i dop dat
<irocksu> i have a w500 with a ati firegl/firepro 5700. recently i installed the ati drivers (ubuntu repository) for this video card.
<DFarmer> I want to write an .sh script that will run an executable.. what is the line I need to put in?
<femacamper> ubuntu takes too long to down load
<bullgard4> irvan: Plug them into your computer.
<irocksu> my fglrxinfo tells me that it works, but somehow my applications and screens are rediculously slow
<hoolz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder is that a good wiki?
<kpettit> On a django query, how can I add something to the returned object?  I have a query with "field A" and I need to make up "FIled B=(Field A *42).  Any ideas?
<legend2440> w6647: press  alt+F2 and type in box    gnome-mouse-properties  maybe sensitivity  or speed settings need adjusting
<grawity> DFarmer: First, all scripts should start with an apropriate #! line -- you probably want #!/bin/bash
<ufo> ok please i ask 3 time and no one even reply to me....
<Pici> !patience | ufo
<ubottu> ufo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<grawity> DFarmer: And it doesn't need to end with .sh
<Halitech> !patience > ufo
<ubottu> ufo, please see my private message
<grawity> DFarmer: The rest can be any commands you want.
<legend2440> w6647: are you using  gnome?
<upiity> I think I might have really messed up. I ordered a MY BOOK MIRROR 2TB external hardrive and now it only shows 950 gigs to use. I thought I could use both drives for different data or am I forced to have a backup? http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=466
<w6647> I can't click the sliders
<root> hi
<w6647> yes im using gnome
<jrib> upiity: contact the manufacturer
<Guest30302> helllow
<grawity> Guest30302: IRCing from root is a bad idea.
<Guest30302> any one help my
<Guest30302> me *
<jrib> !ask | Guest30302
<ubottu> Guest30302: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest30302> i want the best msn mssnger on backtrak4
<legend2440> w6647: well if you cant click the sliders there is probably not much to be done
<chris1> Okay, i've noticed by the numerous threads on the forum, but I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on an HP Pavilion dv5 Laptop and I don't have any sound.  The speakers are not muted...i don't know what the problem is! can anyone help?
<w6647> well I found a blank so im going to burn that since I happened to bring my laptop today which has the 9.04 iso on it, so I will get back to you
<legend2440> w6647: ok
<Guest30302> ?
<arkno> hej siemanko
<Halitech> !best | Guest30302
<ubottu> Guest30302: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arkno> wlasnie zainstalowalem ubuntu
<Guest30302> arkno !! can u help me
<arkno> jest jakas pomoc z waszej strony
<Pici> !pl | arkno
<ubottu> arkno: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DarkMage26> chris1: is this a fresh install?
<Artissimo> When I put in a USB drive, what is the path it is mounted?
<Guest30302> exit
<arkno> no wiem
<Artissimo> media
<eX`Imrahil> hi
<chris1> DarkMage26: yes, i installed it on a newly formatted partition last night
<grawity> Artissimo: Usually somewhere in /media
<arkno> a trzeba instalowac karte graficzna tylko tyle chce wiedziec
<sander> !nl | sander
<ubottu> sander, please see my private message
<eX`Imrahil> I have a problem with ubuntu server on a dell r300
<DarkMage26> chris1: did you check the alsa mixer to see if it is muted?
<Jason2gs> How can I make the keyboard change affect the entire system, and not just the window I change it in?
<eX`Imrahil> the cpu is unknown, or rather there seems to bee a driver issue
<eX`Imrahil> can this affect stability or performance?
<irocksu> so i found the rootcause of my problem, but somehow that does not help me. since jaunty there seems to be problems with xserver for ati cards.
<Newfie_Rich> hey all, my computer is running pretty choppy for some reason. It was running fine until today.... sound a video is really choppy any ideas?
<chris1> DarkMage26: Well, now I have a new problem.  I tried all sorts of things to fix my speakers, and now all I have as VolumeControl Devices are PulseAudio Mixers. Oh boy...
<irocksu> are there any fixex except installing a patched version from a different repository?
<DarkMage26> chris1: you removed alsa all together?
<irocksu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7553081&postcount=9
<irocksu> like suggested in the link above?
<biggerfisch> I used to be able to access a shared folder on a windows computer, then I reinstalled ubuntu and now I cant. Can anyone help?
<legend2440> irocksu: i had a  an  ati radeon 9600 and after installing  jaunty which uses  xserver 1.6 the tv out on that card stopped working. amd stopped support for that card so i ended up getting a nvidia card so i could have tv out work again
<chris1> DarkMage26: I must have accidentally, I sure didn't mean to do it on purpose....do you think just reinstalling Ubuntu altogether would be wise?
<DarkMage26> chris1: was everything else working?
<irocksu> hmmm... this card is pretty new so i guess this is not a driver problem
<Halitech> chris1, you could try just reinstalling alsa ... sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-mixer
<irocksu> this thread sais this is a repeated bug http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1138069.html
<chris1> DarkMage26: Yeah, everything worked wonderfully....just the speakers Halitech: Okay, i'll try that
<irocksu> but somehow thre is no good fix out there
<irocksu> at least i did not found oue
<irocksu> one
<Travis-42> If I want to create a special user for just running things like certain cron scripts, is it sufficient to set the shell to /bin/false to prevent logging in as the user?
<legend2440> irocksu: if you open System>Admin>Hardware Drivers are there any options for proprietary drivers?
<Spec> heya, i have a CIFS mount and when I try to gzip <file> i get: gzip: file is set-group-ID on execution - ignored
<Spec> how can i gzip files on the cifs mount?
<upiity> I think I figured this out.
<upiity> "My Book Mirror Edition is preformatted as a single Windows NTFS partition and is
<upiity> pre-configured for RAID 1 (Mirrored) mode for data protection which dedicates half
<upiity> the capacity to mirror the data in both drives A and B. This product also supports
<upiity> RAID 0 (Striped) mode for maximum capacity and accelerated performance.
<FloodBot3> upiity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upiity> Will gparted help me?
<upiity> Oops sorry I did not mean for that to happen, I pasted.
<Guest77334> Does ne one of a wed-based media manger for MP3, open source?
<irocksu> legend2440: yeah currently in use
<irocksu> its the ubuntu fglrx driver (in the jaunty repos)
<upiity> Can gparted help for this type of raid configuration?
<thefr34k> i cannot get hardware drivers to enable for my Nvidia card
<Wizzup> My friend would like to know how he can run the file manager as root?
<Wizzup> sudo nautilus doesn't seem to work.
<thefr34k> i hit activate the bar goes across, it stays deactivated
<biggerfisch> I used to be able to access a shared folder on a windows computer, then I reinstalled ubuntu and now I cant. Can anyone help?
<zhurai> <biggerfisch> I used to be able to access a shared folder on a windows computer, then I reinstalled ubuntu and now I cant. Can anyone help? <-- what are you on...gnome?
<ryann> upiity, gparted is for partitioning disks, it cannot control your raid
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: can you mount the partition containing the folder?
<biggerfisch> zhurai: gnome yes
<zhurai> if you are on gnome..
<zhurai> hmm
<upiity> ryann: what program do you recommend?
<Agony_> My laptop has worked perfectly for a year since I got it and now I log on this morning and it just crackles at me instead of playing sound. Anyone got any ideas?
<zhurai> smb://NAME_OF_COMP/Folder
<ryann> what are you trying to do, upiity ?
<legend2440> irocksu: are you using compiz? if so does turning off compix help?
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: its not a partition
<zhurai> Agony_, depends, we can't really tell just by you saying that.
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: its on a different computer
<Agony_> zhurai: What else do you need to know?
<upiity> ryann: I have a new harddrive and it came preformatted ntfs raid 1 (mirrored). I do not want that, I want maximum space.
<ufo> TOR IS NOT in the Jaunty repositories. There are few other apps as Vidalia, Tork, torbutton (for Firefox), privoxy...
<ufo> But Tor engine is not present
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: oic sorry. can you see the other computer?
<erUSUL> biggerfisch: what happens when you go to places>Network>windows Network
<ryann> upiity: 1 hard drive?
<upiity> ryann: Yes
<ryann> upiity, do you know what raid 1 is?
<w6647> legend2440 installing from the cd and the mouse clicks in it so hopefully it still works when its done
<upiity> ryann: With two discs operating as one.
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: i can see it it just wont load
<ryann> ok, so two physical hard disks
<zMainframe> I have a HP PSC-2210 AIO printer on Ubuntu running fine with CUPS.  I connected to it using ipp, but I can't find a good driver in win XP.  All I need is color printing, no Photo mode or anything.  Can I use a Post Script dummy printer and will the CUPS translate that into HP's printer control language?
<legend2440> w6647: probably will
<ryann> you need to change that in hte machines raid controller...
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: what does it say?
<ryann> the*
<biggerfisch> erUSUL: i see a list of computers
<ryann> if you want max space, setup raid 0 :)
<upiity> ryann: According to the manual it is the MIRRORED operation.
<Wizzup> Uhm. My question kind of got flooded away. How do I run the File Manager as root?
<chris1> DarkMage26: Sorry, my laptop chose a great time to run out of battery. ha. So yeah, I have no ALSA mixer...just PulseAudio and
<chris1> Halitech: It says I have the newest installed already...
<w6647> cool, thanks for your help
<erUSUL> biggerfisch: and you can not navigate into them ? see their shared folders ?
<Agony_> Wizzup: Type "sudo nautilus" into the terminal
<DarkMage26> chris1: type in the terminal alsamixer
<Wizzup> Agony_: That doesn't seem to work
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: "unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list for server:
<biggerfisch> erUSUL:  no i cannot
<upiity> ryann: How do I change the machines raid controller and what is "the*"
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: it worked fine under the old install?
<erUSUL> biggerfisch: what error you get ?
<chris1> DarkMage26: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: yes it did
<biggerfisch> erUSUL: "unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Agony_> What do people suggest I look at if my laptop simply crackles at me instead of playing sound?
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: you did the same thing to set it up under this install?
<marks256> does mdadm support hotswaping sata drives?
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: as far as i can remember
<DarkMage26> chris1: uninstall the pulse audio stuff
<madduck> mdadm does not have any say in this, marks256
<madduck> marks256: if your kernel can do it (AHCI driver), then mdadm will be happy to do anything you tell it to
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: you have changed nothing in the windows network setup?
<ryann> upiity:  the raid configuration is handled by some software running either on a controller card, or on the computers mainboard.
<marks256> madduck, does the kernel support it?
<ryann> a drive can be shipped formatted for a raid configuration, sure..
<madduck> marks256: i don't know.
<ryann> that just means nothing else will read it.
<marks256> madduck, thanks
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: nothing changed, and my other windows computer can see it
<madduck> marks256: if you have AHCI controllers that are not nvidia, then it should
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: and read it
<marks256> madduck, i'll look into it. thanks
<ryann> if you blow away the existing partition table on the disk, it can be read as anything you want provided the system understands it as one independent disk
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: you have 2 windows machines that can talk but not the ubuntu machine?
<upiity> ryann: The manual states that it can be changed to raid 0.
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: yes
<ryann> if you wanted to use both new physical hard drives as one giant disk, then you need to configure raid 0
<owner> How do you run file browser in root? i tried "sudo nautilus" but it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/mfb122c1
<ryann> once you tell the controller to use raid0, it will create this new partition across both of your physical disks
<MrPiracy> please help. i am stuck at 640x320 screen resolution after installing a KVM. how do i get my settings back?
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: did you install anything extra into ubuntu?
<ryann> then, your OS will see a new partition that can be formatted.
<ryann> upiity, does it provide instructions on how to do so?
<upiity> ryann: If not and I do not mind having it show as two discs what do I do? Yes, but for windows and Mac.
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: such as?
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: anything for server or networking stuff.
<ryann> does it show/discuss proprietary software for Windows?
<ryann> or the Mac?
<owner> How do you run file browser in root? i tried "sudo nautilus" but it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/mfb122c1
<ryann> there's usually something during the machines boot up, after the post, saying press Control+whatever to enter raid utility
<erUSUL> !gksudo | owner
<ubottu> owner: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fccf> owner use gksudo nautilus
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: oh i can share stuff on my ubuntu and the windows im trying to connect to can read the share
<upiity> ryann: UMM...Yes :(
<owner> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<owner> and the rest too
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26:  i installed the stuff to share files and folders
<StianDan> hello
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: ? not sure I understand what you mean.
<ryann> upiity, go to the vendors site to see if they have a *nix port, or google for a solution.  i'd still say there's something built into your system that you can interface at boot time
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: which is what?
<StianDan> Romanian ? someone ?
<chris1> DarkMage26: Okay, i removed it....or so i think, but it's still listed in the VolumeControl.
<MrPiracy> please help. i am stuck at 640x320 screen resolution after installing a KVM. how do i get my settings back?
<upiity> ryann: Do you know how to just wipe it out? I do not mind having to drives show up rather than use raid.
<legend2440> owner: according to the terminal you are already root {root@ubuntu:/home/owner#}       so just type   nautilus
<upiity> ryann: two not to
<DarkMage26> chris1: what does it say when you type alsamixer now?
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: i did "sudo apt-get install samba" and that installed all the share stuff i think
<DarkMage26> biggerfisch: ok give me one sec to find more info for you.
<biggerfisch> DarkMage26: sure
<owner> oh, gksudo nautilus and just nautilus gave me the same error...
<Dekko> hello :)
<marks256> why wouldn't nvidia AHCI drivers allow sata hotswap?
<chris1> DarkMage26: it still says the same 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory'
<legend2440> owner: what are you trying to do that you need root nautilus?
<Dekko> I'm wondering if anyone here knows why I am getting a 'segmentation fault' when running ntfs-config?
<errora> re all
<owner> legend2440, im trying to move folders to /usr/src/
<cudev> Can someone help get my devices to come up at boot time? if-up is throwing errors.
<legend2440> owner: sudo mv /path/to/folder /usr/src
<owner> legend2440, i know. but i want to be able to use the mouse for theese kind of operations
<owner> this kind*
<MrPiracy> where does firefox keep the bookmarks?
<geofem> hi all
<geofem>  i'm running a code that use pygame, the code works fine on osx,windows and linux(sidux) but tring to have it working on ubuntu i get that the "hat"  of my joystick is not recognized
<geofem> seems to be a sdl bug .. reading it from : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/376537
<legend2440> owner: ok. try this. open terminal as regular user   and type  gksudo nautilus
<geofem> have you any suggestion on how can i fix this problem ?
<owner> legend2440, owner@ubuntu:~$ gksudo nautilus
<owner> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<owner> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<owner> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<owner> ** (nautilus:7084): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<FloodBot3> owner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fre> alpine questions?
<legend2440> owner: sorry dont know i dont use samba
<owner> legend2440, meant to send this http://pastebin.com/m47ac7a7a
<OuterSpaceMan> Since upgrading from Heron, the bold Courier 10 Pitch font looks different.  Any ideas on what has changed?  (The actual font files are exactly the same when I look at a backup, so that package hasn't changed)
<scampbell> Has anyone else lost sound after todays updates?
<aperson> I'm curious to know if I should worry about this error I'm getting when updating: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/220013/
<upiity> Is there a good graphical raid manager for linux?
<MrPiracy> the installer for 9.04 is not recognizing my partitions. what do i do?
<owner> legend2440, ill just use mv...
<eX`Imrahil> I installed Ubuntu Server on a Dell PowerEdge R300, /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/info has the line "throttling control: no", since the directory /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ doesn't exist I suspect that the kernel isn't really fully supporting the CPU/MB, can this affect the system performance or stability? or am I taking the wrong conclusions?
<legend2440> owner: yea sorry i dont know whats wrong   i dont use samba
<upiity> Is there a good graphical raid manager for linux?
<super_hoops> how can i speed up my wireless connection? the signal is very strong but the internet is stupidly slow :(
<super_hoops> mainly on youtube its slow downloading the videos
<marks256> how do i find out what ahci driver i'm using?
<erUSUL> marks256: there is only one ahci driver
<erUSUL> !raid | upiity
<ubottu> upiity: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<marks256> erUSUL, then how do i know what chipset i'm using?
<princedugan> in which chat should I ask for VisualboyAdvance (ubuntu version) issues?
<erUSUL> marks256: lspci
<marks256> erUSUL, k thanks
<cudev> Can someone help bring up my network interface devices at boot time?
<super_hoops> how cani speed up downloading videos on youtube? its' d*ckhead slow :(
<grawity> super_hoops: you get a better ISP
<super_hoops> i download torrents etc fine.....it's just youtube where its rubbish.
<marks256> erUSUL, how do i figure out if i can hot swap SATA drives or not?
<Dekko> Does anyone here know of a PPA for ntfs-config 1.01?
<fccf> Dekko: for what version?
<Dekko> 9.04 :)
 * Dekko tried compiling NTFS-config 1.01 from source, but got some error on make install .....
<streblo> anyone tried installing disco before?
<Dekko> Also I have this really newbie question but if I want to move a file from a place to the current directory, what do I write? how do I tell linux to move a file or directory to the current directory?
<super_hoops> xubuntu sucks
<streblo> Dekko: mv /path/to/your/file .
<streblo> make sure to include the dot
<princedugan> super_hoops: opinion noted
<ubuntu_> i kinda fried my home partition in gparted. now the filesystem shows up as unknown and it gives me an error about bad magic number in the superblock. do i have a chance to save my data?
<streblo> . means 'the directory im in right now'
<Jason2gs> How can I make the keyboard change affect the entire system, and not just the window I change it in?
<marks256> How do i find out if i can hot-swap SATA drives with my kernel?/
<nsadmin> how did you fry it?
<upiity> arUSUL: Do you have any links about setting up raid 0 on an external drive?
<forces> what happen with the complete mirror list?
<Dekko> streblo: So cp /media/USBStick/<file.ext> . would copy to current? or is it /.?
<soulwarp> does wubi work with other linux distros?
<ksnp> if i follow the installation instructions for pidgin related plugins given for unbuntu but do them on debian, would it all work similarly ?
<erUSUL> marks256: see this threath http://www.linux-archive.org/centos/247994-centos-5-2-sata-hotswap.html
<josh_93> Hello, im having an issue installing a .tar.gz file. I have only tried to install 3 of these since i came back to linux.. and every one of them has failed.. i can unpack it fine, but every time i try to "make" it, i get an error
<cudev> Dekko: just .
<ubuntu_> nsadmin: i didnt actually FRY it, i wanted to make it bigger in gparted, it gave me a input output error at around 50%.
<upiity> erUSUL: Do you have any links about setting up raid 0 on an external drive?
<Dekko> cudev: Thank you :)
<marks256> erUSUL, thanks :)
<Dekko> The question about NTFS-config stems from me getting a segfault when trying to run it.....
<nsadmin> ubuntu_: hmm... not sure if your data is recoverable or not...
<Dekko> and its 0.5.5 or something like that rather than 1.01 - seems many softwares in the official repository are outdated....
<deniz_> slm
<josh_93> http://pastebin.com/m5a1d5ade i get this error when trying to install a plugin extension for pidgin
<stefano88> salut
<Skaperen> where is the configuration setting where I can turn off the auto-mounting of attached media devices (USB, SD, etc) ?
<erUSUL> upiity: if it is an external drive it should come with some kind of interface/program for changing raid mode
<cudev> I'm trying to get my network devices to come up at boot, if anyone thinks they can help out
<Skaperen> I do want the device to become present ... I just don't want it to be mounted
<erUSUL> upiity: how it is conected to the computer usb ? ethernet?
<stefano88> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<happy-dude> I have a slight problem:
<happy-dude>  So I've decided to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty (since more and more package developers stopped developing for intrepid [>.<]). Things seem to be more responsive and everything seems to have gone alright except for one thing:  The Notification System (notify-osd?) seems to be broken. So a notification pops up, and I try to hover over it, then it disappears. Move cursor away from the 'area' and it reappears. Anyone know how
<upiity> erUSUL: usb and it comes with software that works with Mac and windows.
<soulwarp> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<josh_93> Can anyone here help me with installing .tar.gz files. I have tried installing multiple different ones, all files give me this error when trying to "MAKE" them: http://pastebin.com/m5a1d5ade
<jrib> happy-dude: that's intended behavior...
<ikonia> josh_93: what do you want to install
<josh_93> SuperNudge (for pidgin)
<happy-dude> jrib: no, I mean, I can't even click the x
<erUSUL> upiity: maybe the enclosure has a switch or something like that for xchanging raid mode ?
<ikonia> josh_93: when you untar the package is there a README or INSTALL file in it ?
<jrib> happy-dude: you aren't supposed to need to click on anything
<happy-dude> jrib: like, I hover over it, it disappears, then it reappears
<gabe> Hello
<ubuntu_> this is what i get on fsck http://pastebin.org/
<Skaperen> jrib: it's intended for a pop up window to play catch-me-if-you-can ?
<ubuntu_> oh >D
<gabe> I have an issue that I hope someone can help me with
<Dekko> Does anyone know how to deal with the segfault I get with ntfs-config?
<jrib> happy-dude: yes, that's intended.  It gets out of your way.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/371093 Is wthat what you mean?
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.org/2598   That is what i get
<soulwarp> !starwars
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starwars
<upiity> erUSUL: I see not such switch on the enclosure.
<ikonia> ubuntu_: file system is corrupted
<gabe> I cannot run any 3rd party applications
<ikonia> gabe: what are you trying to run and how
<EEEBull> !Capn Crunch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Capn Crunch
<upiity> erUSUL: Should I return this. I just got it in the mail.
<Pici> !botabuse | EEEBull soulwarp
<ubottu> EEEBull soulwarp: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ikonia> EEEBull: please stop - you know that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gabe: can you expand please
<ubuntu_> ikonia: i KNOW lol. i was asking if there was any chance fixing it
<jrib> Skaperen: the notification provides information.  So you read it and get information.  If you move your mouse over it, it thinks you want to do something with the window below it so it gets out of your way.  You shouldn't need to click on a notification in the new system
<gabe> The couple I've tried were americas army, open ttd, and danger from the deep
<josh_93> ikonia: Yes, and its in another language..
<happy-dude> jrib -- wait ... so I'm a bit confused... explain to me how it's exactly supposed to work?
<gabe> They don't run
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you need to replace the superblock with a known good superblock, there is an example in the error output
<gabe> sorry if I sound 'noobish'
<erUSUL> upiity: what disk model is this? maybe your only option is to do it in a windows/mac computer
<ActionParsnip> gabe: can you specify some apps that don't run
<gabe> I gave you examples
<jrib> happy-dude: it pops up, you read it and get information.  The reason it disappears is so the popups never obstruct you from getting to what is below them
<upiity> erUSUL: http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=2537
<josh_93> ikonia: From what i can tell, it just tells me to make the file however. just as you would normally, but it dose this with ALL .tar.gz files
<EEEBull> ikonia, i was just seeing if the ! caused the bot response. I apologise... new here!!!
<happy-dude> jrib: so is it supposed to reappear after I move away?
<ActionParsnip> gabe: can you please type and tab complete my name so it highlights like I am doing to you
<jrib> happy-dude: if it hasn't timed out yet, yeah
<Pici> !enter | gabe
<ubottu> gabe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<happy-dude> jrib: and this is a system wide thing? (like for pidgin notifications also)
<ikonia> josh_93: so what's the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> gabe: those are not 3rd party apps btw ;)
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to backup my system partition so that my system with its settings is saved... how can i do this?
<ubuntu_> ikonia: i get exactly the same error when i try e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda6
<josh_93> ikonia: did you look at the error i posted..
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you may not have a valid superblock on your system
<ActionParsnip> gabe: open ttd is the most basic so we'll start there
<ikonia> josh_93: I didn't see one
<efu> Anyone knows something about ARP spoofing here? Or maybe direct me to an active channel where I can ask. I suspect I'm being the victim of a man in the middle attack, but know to little about to tell for sure.
<jrib> happy-dude: right, there's one notification daemon.  So as long as apps are sending their notifications to the standard place, your notifications should behave uniformly
<Pici> efu: ##security or ##networking
<gabe> I think I know the problem to open ttd, however
<josh_93> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m5a1d5ade
<gabe> and I can't figure out this tab thing...one sec
<happy-dude> jrib alright, that's reassuring (i though I broke something during install [O.O] ...) THANK YOU !!
<josh_93> ikonia: It says it cant find anything. it always says that
<ActionParsnip> gabe: type my name at the start of the line, you can use tab to complete it
<ikonia> josh_93: your environment is not setup correctly, and you're missing the core header files
<ActionParsnip> gabe: type   actio  then press tab#
<ubuntu_> ikonia: ok great. i guess im doomed then, right? or is there any option to fix the existing ones or something?
<Skaperen> jrib: once it goes away it should stay away and not come back, unless there is a button on it to click it away, but then if there is, then you can't click on it if it goes away ... so it needs to either stay so you can make it go away or it needs to not come back
<gabe> ActionParsnip: okay, now it should work
<ActionParsnip> gabe: awesome
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you need to try other super blocks, you may have a good one
<jrib> Skaperen: you can submit that as a request :)  As for buttons, there aren't any in the new system
<ubuntu_> ikonia: ok. is there a command to display the superblocks i have?
<josh_93> ikonia: What do you mean my enviroment is not set up properly?
<ActionParsnip> gabe: ok did you get the data files that you need extra (you can use the ones in the retail version. I think there are some GPL ones around the place)
<Skaperen> jrib: then how to you make it stay away?
<ikonia> josh_93: things like the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<ActionParsnip> gabe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174742
<ikonia> ubuntu_: e2fs should show it
<ActionParsnip> gabe: that pretty much lays it out nicel
<gabe> ActionParsnip: Not yet, that's why I think I know the issue to that
<jrib> Skaperen: don't know if there is a way.  The bug I linked earlier was asking for exactly that
<ikonia> ubuntu_: check the man page of it, it should list it, I think fsck can also call it a little easier
<gabe> ActionParsnip: But, the others (americas army, danger from the deep) do not run
<josh_93> ikonia: when i type "./configure" it says "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> gabe: are they full 3d games?
<ikonia> josh_93: you don't need to do ./configure
<Skaperen> jrib: what if it pops up when the pointer is already right there?  I think that's a bad design
<Dekko> streblo thanks
<josh_93> ikonia: Then what do i need to do?
<gabe> ActionParsnip: yes, but I have 3d rendering
<upiity> A better question. How do I destroy raid setup so my ONE external harddrive will show its two discs as two and not mirrored?
<jrib> Skaperen: meh, I don't care for it either but that's for a different forum
<bnmrrs> I need to have 3 php scripts run at startup.  Should I just create three shell files to run php /path/to/my/file.php and then link them with update-rc.d or is there a better way?
<kf6> how can i adjust the horizontal and vertical screen size using gnome? my monitor itself does not have this adjustment ability. anyone know?
<Dekko> can anyone shed some light on the ntfs-config application please? I get a segfault with 0.5.5
<ikonia> josh_93: setup up the enviornment correctly, install the missing headers, that is the first step, then debug any additional errors
<josh_93> ikonia: Okay, how do i do that? Where can i download the headers?
<gabe> ActionParsnip: When I run from terminal, it shuts down
<ActionParsnip> gabe: do you run compiz?
<gabe> ActionParsnip: NO
<Skaperen> jrib: OK, agreed ... now back to my question and see if someone can answer that ... do I need to repeat it?
<josh_93> ikonia: I installed ubuntu directly from there website, and installed it without modifieng anything, i dont see what could be wrong
<ActionParsnip> gabe: good
<gabe> [biabia]: OOPS..caps
<ActionParsnip> gabe: did you install using the installer or the deb?
<ikonia> josh_93: well it depends on what the package needs setting up, if you can't understand the README/INSTALL files it may be best to contact the maintainer to get the info - then you can write an english version of the README/INSTALL file too
<ikonia> josh_93: from who's website ?
<gabe> ActionParsnip: I installed using the installer, not deb
<jrib> Skaperen: I have no idea what your question is so you would get at least one more set of eyes looking at it by repeating it
<gabe> ActionParsnip: everything ran smoothly
<josh_93> ikonia: It dose this with any file i try and install (and there readmes are in english) and it tells me to do the same thing. Unpack it, make it, and make the install
<ActionParsnip> gabe: thats cool
<josh_93> ikonia: and every time, i get "error no such file or directory" on every step
<ikonia> josh_93: if you read the dependencies it will normally tell you
<metaldoudou> Hey :)
<ActionParsnip> gabe: is there a log file it creates when ran?
<gabe> ActionParsnip:  no
<om26er> can any1 tell me how to activate aggressive power save mode
<Skaperen> I want to disabled the automounting of plugged in media (USB, SD, etc) ... including the reading of the media done by some program called "vol_id" (guessing it is reading for the volumn ID) ... where can I change the preferrence for this?
<ActionParsnip> gabe: do you get anything like this: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7618646
<gabe> ActionParsnip: I'm just trying to find games that can run on ubuntu, as my little brother is quite the little gamer :P
<josh_93> ikonia: Where would i go to download the things i need? the package manager?
<ActionParsnip> gabe: thats fine
<Skaperen> I want the device to still be present as a device ... make the /dev node and show in computer devices ... just not mount any filesystems
 * Dekko scratches head.... mountmanager also gives segmentation fault?!?
<gabe> ActionParsnip: Let me check
<fccf> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ikonia> josh_93: the headers would certainly be in the package manager
<futuro82> hi to all
<MrPiracy> Could anyone here help me restoring my screen resolutions back to normal?
<kf6> how can i adjust the horizontal and vertical screen size using gnome? my monitor itself does not have this adjustment ability. anyone know?
<futuro82> I have one problem with fast user switch aplet
<Dunge> Just dual boot to vista if you want to play games... linux games aren't worth it
<om26er> any1 tell me how to activate aggressive power save mode on my laptop
<futuro82> It's not work
 * Dunge duck and cover
<om26er> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<om26er> !batter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about batter
<gabe> ActionParsnip: No, I get nothing like that....I don't get anything at all
<om26er> !battery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery
<josh_93> ikonia: Alright, there are about 100 different headers that come up when i search for that.. what all do i need?
<MrPiracy> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ikonia> josh_93: thats why you need to read the error, and/or the readme/install files
<om26er> !powersave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersave
<ikonia> josh_93: you also need to setup your environment
<jrib> Skaperen: checked nautilus preferences?  no idea if that's enough though. Maybe gnome-volume-manager if that's still around as well
<om26er> power save mode ubuntu ??
<om26er> is there any
<josh_93> ikonia: okay. how do i setup my enviroment? ill do that first
<neoTheCat> does anyone know of an MTP or an MTP like server that would be safe to use so i can access my music over the internet?
<ikonia> josh_93: read the error message and look at what it's complaining about
<erUSUL> upiity: seems like you need a windows or mac computer to change the raid settings of the device
<Skaperen> jrib: OK, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gabe: i'd try the deb file
<MrPiracy> why doesn't partition editor recognize my partitions?
<futuro82> fast-user-switch-applet problem
<gabe> ActionParsnip: Okay
<upiity> erUSUL: I'll give it a shot. I wish I did not NEED windows still :(
<gabe> ActionParsnip: I'll try that really quick
<sebsebseb> !details |   MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> !details |  futuro82
<ubottu> futuro82: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> upiity: good luck
<Skaperen> jrib: one problem I'm encountering is that the vol_id program sometimes tries to read outside the device capacity, and things hang as a result (media has bad partition table)
<marks256> is there a list of raid levels mdadm supports?
<futuro82> Ubuntu 9.04 the  fast-user-switch-applet not work
<MrPiracy> it's the live cd ... i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but the installer won't recognize the partitions in my HD
<om26er> ubuntu power save mode can any1 help is it exists
<futuro82> when I try to insert on pannel fast-user-switch-applet this applet not work
<firecrotch> MrPiracy: from the live cd, what does fdisk -l ouput?
<MrPiracy> it says the disk is unpartitioned
<lstarnes> om26er: like a suspend mode?
<Snomi> err....i think ubuntu doesnt recognise my keyboard anymore...and on boot it says 'NO_REBOOT' or something. Then i loaded the failsafe gnome, and changed some startup settings....now it doesnt allow me to select an OS from the list...
<MrPiracy> firecrotch, it shows my partitions no prob
<firecrotch> Snomi: Have you tried a different keyboard?
<om26er> lstarnes: a mode which consume less battery
<Snomi> firecrotch: laptop
<om26er> lstarnes: whicle working
<firecrotch> Snomi: USB keyboard?
<MrPiracy> firecrotch, i tried to run the insaller and the partition editor from the life cd, none will recognize any partitions in my HD
<Snomi> firecrotch: it was all working a few minutes before, then i closed the lid, forcing a stand-by. On reboot, it gave me a few error messages, and bugged around, so i changed some bootloader settings....
<Snomi> firecrotch: it works fine, its just it doesnt let me chose from the bootloader, can i edit that stuff on a liveCD...i have it open now, and typing is fine
<erUSUL> marks256: the man page should list them iirc
<firecrotch> Snomi: Yeah, you can edit it from a live CD, you just have to mount the partition that /boot is on and edit the files that you need to fix
<OldFarter> anyone else figthing runaway npviewer.bin?
<Snomi> firecrotch: so err.....
<Snomi> firecrotch: mounting it now.....how do i make the bootloader count down?
<firecrotch> MrPiracy: I believe that you may be suffering from a known bug (I remember reading about it, and someone else who had this problem) search for it on launchpad
<Dr_Willis> OldFarter:  thats flash being a baddddd boy.
<OldFarter> i know its flash
<xTheGoat121x> I've noticed that my SD reader is really slow... and when I check dmesg, I get a string of errors on the order of "reset high speed USB device"
<Dr_Willis> kill it.. restart the browser.. hope it works.
<Majost> Does anyone know why the drupal6 package fails to populate the DB it creates? The package is bascially worthless without it
<MrPiracy> firecrotch, this is acctually the second time it's happening to me, the first one was painfull .... i had to reinstall win7 and vista and ubuntu. i dont want it to happen again
<xTheGoat121x> And I'm just curious -- is that a driver/kernel issue?
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  usb media reader slot? built in?
<bucky> OldFarter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, yes.
<OldFarter> is there any way to fix it.... it fucks up no matter where on the web i go
<firecrotch> Snomi: in /boot/grub/menu.lst (the one on your hard drive!),   timeout ## where ## is the number of seconds you want the timer to be
<MrPiracy> firecrotch, all the disk editors i have here for windows will see my partitions with no problems at all
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  yes to what? :)    laptop built ins are normally not USB..  desktops normally are.
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, it's a built-in on an EEEPC
<firecrotch> Dr_Willis: Mine shows up as being connected to the USB bus
<MrPiracy> firecrotch, and yes, i came to that bug description somewhere, but the fix they suggested didn't work for me
<chrisr> Why can't i get any decent volume from my microphone in ubuntu?  Its really quiet
<thefr34k> sebsebseb: the hardware driver failed miserably
<Snomi> firecrotch: it says 3 seconds....
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  ahhhh.... You proberly should go check the EEE forums the built in readers can be  require specific tweaks/kernel options at times for optimal ussage.
<sebsebseb> thefr34k: which?
<chrisr> Has anybody else had this problem?
<thefr34k> So: Does anyone know which package is the kernel-source for 2.6.30?
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  i had to do some kernel boot options to get them to work right on my AcerAspireOne.
<Majost> MrPiracy, are you windows partitions windows GUID partitions by any chance?
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, well, I'm using eeebuntu but no one seems to be alive in their room, so I figured I'd ask in here.
<JBauer> Hi. I have a damaged TrueCrypt volume and I want to retreieve my data. The volume mounts but is seen as RAW. So GetDataBack won't Work.
<Lithium_Rain> They're dead in#ubuntu-artwork, too :D
<MrPiracy> Majost, ?????
<Snomi> i can't scroll down my bootloader, any help?
<Majost> MrPiracy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:   you may want to try the netbook remix edition of ubuntu , and i think theres an eee-puppylinux variant also. see if they all have the same issue.. I dont think the usb error would be for the built in card reader on tht machine.. but i could be wrong.
<marks256> erUSUL, yes the man page had it. thanks... again :)
<streblo> can anyone point me to a doc/tutorial for upgrading ubuntu desktop to server
<Dr_Willis> Snomi:  ive seen some machines where GRUB does not see/use the usb keyboard properly. I had to use a PS2 keyboard.. OR twiddled with the 'legacy usb' settings in the bios.  and try to get it going.. Unles of course you are using a ps2 keyboard.. and have the issue..
<Majost> I have seen issues with libparted having issues recognizing partition tables which are not MBR tables.
<MrPiracy> Majost, yes they are
<Dr_Willis> streblo:  install the services you want.. and the server kernel if you REALLY need it  (proberly not) done..
<Snomi> Dr_Willis: but shouldnt there be a timeout of 3 seconds anyway?
<Majost> MrPiracy, That is likely to be the problem.
<Dr_Willis> Snomi:  depends on the  grub configs. I forget the defaults.  i always edit mine
<MrPiracy> Majost, it's booting up fine windows, win7 and linux
<Snomi> Dr_Willis: well u check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<anr78> In the howto for installing Jaunty on a MacBook Pro 5.1/5.2 two solutions are mentioned to get the nVidia 9400 working. One is using elilo, and one is using grub2. Anyone done this and know what is the preferred way?
<MrPiracy> Majost, MBR, the problem?
<Snomi> Dr_Willis: and it said 3 seconds. However, there is no timeout
<nsadmin> streblo if it's really going to be a production server, you should consider partitioning appropriately (separate /usr, /var. /home. /tmp among others). one goal is to prevent / from filling
<Majost> no, GPT the problem.
<Dr_Willis> Snomi:  i edit my menu,lst for 30 sec delay, and i check the colors.. sounds like yours is just 'hanging' which is weird
<MrPiracy> Majost, mine are mbr
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, the only reason I suspect it's the SD card reader is because it's the only disk in use currently, and it's only when I'm using it that I get these errors -- plus, I'm not live-booting anything
<Snomi> Dr_Willis: check the colors?
<Dr_Willis> Snomi:  i like editing my grub menu colors :) and a few other tweaks.
<Snomi> ill go back to liveCD then again methinks Dr_Willis
<iPoRn> hello, im trying to use TeamSpeak, but i have a big problem, my microphone works, when i open TeamSpeak, but in less then a minute, the microphone stops to work..here's my dmesg with the error, that i can't understand: http://pastebin.com/m50b2e6f4
<Hilikus> how do i decrease the reboot and shutdown countdown timer??
<Majost> Well, if they are MBR -- and it's still not working, I don't know what to tell you. =/
<Snomi> Dr_Willis: liveCD doesnt recognise keyboard untill after language choice either :S
<crunchbang> heloo to all
<Dr_Willis> Snomi:   for the language.. i hit the escape key - to get to the menu 'under' that.. I find it annoying how the 'pick langage' menu item pops up automatically...
<Snomi> i get an error like 0.582........ not responding on boot Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Snomi:  ni idea on that - sorry
<Snomi> k
<Snomi> any ideas for a straightforwards re-wipe D<
<crunchbang> everybody out there nice to meet you..
<Dreki> i formated a partition into ext4 from ntfs useing gparted, and now the file manager says i cant add/create files because i do not own the partition... how can i buy my partition back? lol
<Lithium_Rain> Give me 20 $.
<Lithium_Rain> :D
<Dr_Willis> Dreki:  linxu has file permissions.. Your user does not have permissions to access the filesystem.. make a dir on the filesystem. and chown/chmod it to be owned by your user..
<josh_93> how do i open file browser as root?
<jimcooncat> cat $20 | Lithium_Rain
<crunchbang> what type ubuntu do you use???
<Dr_Willis> josh_93:  thats not a good idea.   but you can CAREFULLY use gksu nautilus
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | josh_93
<ubottu> josh_93: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Lithium_Rain> :D Why thank you, jimcooncat! :D
<josh_93> i know what sudo is i just didnt know what the program was called
<josh_93> thanks
<josh_93> and i just need to copy & paste something into a protected area
<bucky> josh_93: man cp
<Dr_Willis> josh_93:  it pays to learn the command line for root type tasks.. CLOSE out that nautilus as soon as you are done.. :)
<thefr34k> use terminal
<josh_93> i tried googleing a "copy" command for terminal, but found nothing =/
<Dr_Willis> josh_93:  you would not belive the problems a root file manager can cause.. when you forget its running as root.
<Dr_Willis> josh_93:  err.. bash/command line basics..   google 'bash tutorial'
<josh_93> well.. i just got a ratehr large error message typing gksu nautilus
<Dr_Willis> josh_93:  'cp' is the copy command.
<thefr34k> josh_93: it took me forever to figure out how to delete a file
<Dr_Willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dosghost> sup all
<Dr_Willis> This is when it pays to spend an hr reading docs.. and stop playing with the compiz cube.. :P
<josh_93> cp.. alright.. thanks
<jimcooncat> just because you're not in a GUI doesn't mean you're safe either -- in fact I really made a mess last year with midnight commander
<Skaperen> jrib: I cannot find any configurations for nautilus or gnome-volume-manager
<TFeH> ubuntu have paltaltalk
<TFeH> ?
<Dr_Willis> command line cheat sheet/wallpaper --> handy ---->   http://bharatikunal.wordpress.com/2008/10/10/very-useful-linux-wallpaper-for-beginners/
<TFeH> paltalk
<|TrustyLiebowitz> whats the best program to change colors and themes in ubuntu?
<thefr34k> whoever told me to grab the soruce from the ppa thanks, why didnt i think to go back to the same place i got the upgrade from doh
<sebsebseb> TFeH: no, but  I think you may be able to get it working in Wine,  and if not you can do it in a Windows virtual machine,  as long as you have enough RAM
 * Skaperen wants to change configuration/preference so that when removeable media is attached, it will NOT be automatically mounted (just set up the device node)
<Dr_Willis> |TrustyLiebowitz:  gnome has its own theme dialog tool.. and the gnome-art tool candownload/install new themes and theme parts if you want.
<hfsasint03> hoy
<Ryan52> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jadi__> |TrustyLiebowitz:  Gnome Art Manager
<Dr_Willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jimcooncat> |TrustyLiebowitz: System -> Preferences -> Theme
<hfsasint03> ok
<|TrustyLiebowitz> thanks Dr. Willis
<thefr34k> ooh
<hfsasint03> si
<thefr34k> i will need to retheme tommorow
<thefr34k> for now my screen rez is killing me
<hfsasint03> hey how are you?
<guntbert> !ot | hfsasint03
<ubottu> hfsasint03: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> |TrustyLiebowitz:  rember that 'themes' in gnome do NOT work the same as they do inwindows.. you have more customization features..  dont overlook the  'customize' button and the 100+ settings in there. :)
<thefr34k> GNight - last try at Nvidia drivers then im gone for the day
<hfsasint03> que tal
<bd1308> Has anybody been able to configure a Atheros network card via iwconfig? Seems the only way to do this is uing NetworkManager and dbus, but my poor old Sony picturebook doesnt have enough guts to run gnome
<Dekko> !ubottu ntfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu ntfs
<Dr_Willis> bd1308:  you could try 'wicd'
<Dr_Willis> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Dekko> !ubottu topics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu topics
<Dekko> !ubottu help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu help
<Dekko> !ubottu ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu ?
<hfsasint03> some body speak spanish
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  you dont say the bots name
<Dr_Willis> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<Dr_Willis> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<progre55> hi all! please help me out! Installed some standerd updates, and besides, a couple of themes, now when I boot, it comes to the stage where it should ask for login/password (although it should auto-login) and I get a black screen with the mouse pointer in the middle. doesnt even change to tt1-tt6. What to do?
<bd1308> and wicd is available for console use?
<chrisr> Does anyone know why the sound recording from my mic in Ubuntu is very quiet?  why is ubuntu so crap at anything related to multimedia?
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: sorry :) Didn't really know how that worked. Now the thing is I tried installing ntfs-config here on my primary computer and all I get despite upgrading kernel etc is a segfault......
<Dr_Willis> bd1308:  no idea.  ive used it once ages ago.
<Dekko> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> chrisr:  i find i can play more videos/audio files on ubuntu easier then i can in windows.
<guestadmin> Anyone know how to open 7zip once its been downloaded  through "Add/Remove"?
<bucky> chrisr: have you turned it up in alsamixer?
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  try 7<tab> its a cli command line app.
<progre55> any suggestions, please? I'm sitting on recovery mode, on a terminal irc-client..
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  its dosent have an ico or gui.
<Dr_Willis> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<chrisr> bucky: yeah everything is turned up
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis ah, no gui, ok, up for the challenge ;)
<SpinachHead> JFGI
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  black screen with a pointer -> x is running but for some reason gnome/compiz is confsed perhaps.   You dont even see the GDM login screen eh?
<bucky> chrisr: how about in sound preferences
<progre55> Dr_Willis, nope, it appears for a sec and disappears.. with that "login" sound
<Dekko> Dr_Willis anything you can tell me on why ntfs-config (and Mountmanager) segfaults??
<Q_Continuum> Any simple way to disable system beep?
<Q_Continuum> Any simple way to disable system beep, with 9.04?  Used to be in the 'Sound' preferences section, no longer there.
<progre55> Dr_Willis, and actually I thought it was compiz.. and removed compiz.. but still the same =) please help me out
<Dr_Willis> progre55:   i would disable autologin till you get it figured out.. and perhaps disable gdm to make it boot to the console.. that way you can use the command line to 'test/try to fix' things
<chrisr> bucky: yes the volume is turned up there too
<bucky> Q_Continuum: that's been covered in every online linux mag on linuxhomepage.com for a couple of months
<chrisr> the volume is up everywhere but the recording is still quiet
<Dr_Willis> Q_Continuum:  depending on which beep.. you can blacklist/rmmod the 'pcspkr' module and that will totally kill the system 'beep'
<hdon> i have the opposite question of Q_Continuum: is there a sound mixer daemon that will activate my PC speaker when a new sound comes on?
<progre55> Dr_Willis, and how to disable all that from the terminal? because now I'm on recovery-mode
<chrisr> in windows there is a mic boost option and it gets loud enough
<chrisr> there is no such option in ubuntu
<hdon> chrisr: define "mic boost."
<Q_Continuum> bucky: Never knew about that site.  Thanks for the link.
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  the auto login - is controlled by the gdm.conf file.  not sure of the proper way to disable the gdm service.. as a TEST you could just try 'startx' and see if any error messages show up.
<chrisr> hdon: its a tick box that makes the mic recording volume increase
<anirban> what is the path of httpd.conf in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  if you are using the nvidia or ati drivers.. you may want to try reinstalling thjem also.
<leaf-sheep> anirban: "locate httpd.conf"
 * hdon sighs
<ubuntu_> ikonia: i had no success at all, it seems that my partition hasnt any superblock anymore? is that possible? i even scanned the disk for superblock backups with TestDisk. Do i still have a chance to save my data?
<chrisr> do people not record sound in linux?
<progre55> Dr_Willis, and how to disable compiz from terminal? and also a theme? damn I was messing around with "opacity" and stuff..
<JBauer> Hi. I have Ubuntu and Office XP with Crossover. I have used it to open an XLS file that i have lost now. Any chance that ubuntu keeps some cahce files, temp, etc?
<soreau> chrisr: You can record audio in linux just fine, why?
<tj83_> I have a question.... assume that someone had local access to your computer and in the GUI (nautilus) deleted some of your files, not only that, they emptied the trash container.... i realize not likely to recover them... BUT where will one find the proof? is there not a log with date/time stamps someplace?
<progre55> Dr_Willis, no, not nvidia, Ati
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  its very likely you goofed up some settings then.. You COULD go hardcore and just delete all the users settings...   but you would lose your settings.. :) or just move them all to some subdir as a test.
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<progre55> Dr_Willis, where are they? :)
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  the #compiz channel may know the proper way to disable compiz from the command line.
<Hilikus> how do i decrease the reboot and shutdown countdown timer??
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  .gtk* and .gconf* dirs normally
<soreau> progre55: Using gnome, you can disable compiz by starting gnome's default window manager with 'metacity --replace'
<JBauer> Hi. I have Ubuntu and Office XP with Crossover. I have used it to open an XLS file that i have lost now. Any chance that ubuntu keeps some cahce files, temp, etc?
<progre55> Dr_Willis, and btw, when I tried to startx, had an error message "failed to load module "i810" (module doesnt exist)"
<hdon> chrisr: do you think your sound card provides some feature for which you cannot find a user interface under Ubuntu?
<hdon> chrisr: or do you think Windows just offers to digitally compress the waveform coming from your audio ADC?
<soreau> progre55: What are you trying to accomplish here?
<progre55> and who suggested me to run "metacity --replace"? sorry, I'm on a recovery mode terminal.. lost the message (
<AlphaWaves> hello
<soreau> progre55: It was me
<AlphaWaves> i have an error at boot up ubuntu
<progre55> soreau, cant start my X, was playing around with compiz, and now I get a black screen with the mouse pointer in the middle
<chrisr> hdon: i really dont know. i just know that in windows i can hear it properly
<AlphaWaves> it says modprobe FATAL error /lib/blah..../modules.dep no such files or directory
<progre55> soreau, how can I disable compiz, and maybe some themes, from the recovery-mode terminal? )
<chrisr> soreau: i cant get any volume from my mic
<soreau> progre55: Jusr chmod -x it and then run metacity when you get X up (assuming compiz is causing some kind of problem for you)
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: where you able to boot before?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  thats just somthing about it checking for intel hardware.
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: ims till able to boot
<JBauer> Hi. I have Ubuntu and Office XP with Crossover. I have used it to open an XLS file that i have lost now. Any chance that ubuntu keeps some cahce files, temp, etc?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  most of the common window managers use 'whatever --replace' to have them take over. :)
<AlphaWaves> but i must unplug and replug the external hdd
<progre55> soreau, but I have already removed compiz by apt-get remove ) is that okay?
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: you boot from an external?
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: ni
<AlphaWaves> no
<Pirate_Hunter> using command X -configure aint putting my driver as intel with all its options instead it gives vesa, how do get the system to detect the video card?
<progre55> Dr_Willis, and how did you say to disable "auto-login"?
<nedim> could someone help me with creating a bugreport?
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: but my external hdd arent recognoze until i plug 'em again
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: what is the problem exactly?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  thats in the gdm config file..  'gdm.conf' try the command 'locate gdm.conf' to find its location
<progre55> because when I restart now, I will have a really hard time to get the wi-fi connection running again )
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: you must unplug and replug the external hdd to be recognise
<soreau> progre55: Sure, but I still don't know what you're ultimately trying to accomplish here
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: Are the drives attached during boot?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  they are in /etc/gdm/
<tj83_> I have a question.... assume that someone had local access to your computer and in the GUI (nautilus) deleted some of your files, not only that, they emptied the trash container.... i realize not likely to recover them... BUT where will one find the proof? is there not a log with date/time stamps someplace?
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: yes
<eyotechnologi> wHi everybody
<progre55> Dr_Willis, cool, let me try to mess around with it :) thanks a lot! appreciate! and wish me luck ))
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: so the external won't connect until you reconnect it after the system is running?
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: yes
<mbnoimi> how I can upgrade ubuntu from iso image without burning it?
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: did it ever work properly?
<Dr_Willis> mbnoimi:  you can mount an iso image to a directory.
<Dr_Willis> !loop | mbnoimi
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop
<Dr_Willis> !iso | mbnoimi
<ubottu> mbnoimi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<A|i> is it safe to install mysql-server-5.1 for hardy from jaunty repository? I cannot find it for hardy
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: can you pastebin the error you got?
<AlphaWaves> no i cant
<AlphaWaves> its when it boot up just after grub no log
<AlphaWaves> its something like that :
<mbnoimi> I tried to use Gmount-iso for mounting it and it's working correctly but synaptic couldn't see it when I click on add-cdrom
<AlphaWaves> modprobe : FATAL : error : /lib/..../modules.dep no such file or directory
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: was it ever able to work properly?
<AlphaWaves> yes
<jason3> Hi, i've used inotifywait in a script to recompile a latex doc on save, then run evince file.tex.  I'd like evince not to take the focus from emacs so I can keep typing.  Is there any way to do that?  I tried compiz focus settings, but they seem to have no effect.
<mbnoimi> Dr_Willis: I tried to use Gmount-iso for mounting it and it's working correctly but synaptic couldn't see it when I click on add-cdrom
<Barqers> Does anyone have a good guide to setting up Apache::ASP on ubuntu linux?
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: what did you do before you noticed it didn't work?
<AlphaWaves> i dont rememeber
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: did you do an update to your system before hand?
<AlphaWaves> there was maybe a crash due to my dvd-rom
<eyotechnologi> who was the guy that i asked for help last time ?
<tj83_> I have a question.... assume that someone had local access to your computer and in the GUI (nautilus) deleted some of your files, not only that, they emptied the trash container.... i realize not likely to recover them... BUT where will one find the proof? is there not a log with date/time stamps someplace?
<guntbert> eyotechnologi: just ask the channel, whoever knows an answer will give it
<Zack> 372 people in the #windows section but no one can help me with my windows prob, i mite as well ask it here lolers
<serph> hi I have an old p4 board, how can I change the intel driver to the old one? the new one seems to cause me problems.
<Barqers> I want to run ASP pages only on my system, is there a way to do that with Apache::ASP in ubuntu?
<guntbert> Zack: but here it would be off topic :)
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a graphics card with 3 outputs (Nvidia 8600GT; HDMI, DVI, VGA).  Is it possible to get this one card drive three screens at the same time in a large desktop arrangement?
<firecrotch> Zack: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll see if I can help
<guntbert> !pm | eyotechnologi
<ubottu> eyotechnologi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> serph: What kind of problems?
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: what ver of ubuntu you using?
<AlphaWaves> 9.04
<serph> soreau, fspot manager crashes in full screen mode
<bnmrrs> Whats the best way to start a process and have it run in the background?
<serph> its really non responsive as well soreau
 * Dekko wonders if anyone here can suggest an AWESOME Ubuntu Gnome theme? I have been running Nimbus now for a while which is nice, but it has some graphics bugs with the buttons and also I don't like the maximize/minimize/close buttons :-P don't know exactly what I am looking for but something sleek and elegant.... 
<edbian> bnmrrs: <processname>&
<soreau> Lunar_Lamp: Typically, it is safe to assume a graphics card will support dual output, but probably not be able to use all three at the same time. There's usually one primary and two options for a single secondary
<jason3> bnmrrs: I also like nohup and screen for long running stuff
<Lunar_Lamp> soreau: that's the conclusion I'm coming to.  If I want a 3rd monitor, it seems I need a second graphics card :-(
<bnmrrs> thanks edbrian
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: what does the kern.log show for errors?
<soreau> serph: Which rendering method are you using? The output of 'egrep "XAA|EXA|UXA /var/log/Xorg.0.log" should tell you
<AlphaWaves> sec
<bnmrrs> Jason3 I need to run three scripts at startup.  I'm writing a shell script that will start them up.  Is it possible to use screen for something like that?
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: it will take you a sec to look through all of it
<soreau> serph: Sorry, that's supposed to be: egrep "XAA|EXA|UXA" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<serph> XAA
<serph> soreau,
<soreau> serph: And which version of X? 'X -version' should tell you
<jason3> bnmrrs: screen probably not appropriate; there is a place to specify things run at startup..
<serph> server is 1.6.0
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: Jul 15 14:13:18 joe-desktop kernel: Cannot find map file.
<bnmrrs> jason3 yeah I'm writing an init script which will call five long running php files.  I don't want to have to write 5 init scripts.. do you know a good way around that?
<serph> soreau, 1.6.0
<soreau> serph: Then you definitely should not be using XAA, but EXA or UXA instead. I recommend trying both EXA and UXA to see which yields better results
<bnmrrs> all of the scripts are related
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: is that an error from the log file?
<AlphaWaves> yes
<AlphaWaves> Jul 15 14:13:18 joe-desktop kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28-11-generic
<AlphaWaves> Jul 15 14:13:18 joe-desktop kernel: Cannot find map file.
<DarkMage26> AlphaWaves: can you pastbin a few lines before that to the end of the file?
<edbian> What is the command to show the permissions of a file in CLI ?
<serph> soreau, I add that to my xorg.conf or is there a nice gui way to do it?
<Trijntje> edbian: man ls
<shauno> edbian: it's the drwxr-xr-x stuff in ls -l
<guntbert> edbian: ls -l or stat
<edbian> Trijntje: shauno guntbert Thanks!
<eyotechnologi> who can help me to start learning a computer language  and having a conversation with me ?
<eyotechnologi> who can help me to start learning a computer language  and having a conversation with me ?
<soreau> serph: Yes, you have to add it to your xorg.conf file. In the Device section, use Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" and comment out any references to XAA. The easy gui way is to open xorg.conf in gedit ;)
<bucky> is there an echo in here?
<jason3> one script that starts the rest?
<aperson> apt gave me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/220013/ can anyone give some insight?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  eyotechnologi
<ubottu> eyotechnologi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarkMage26> eyotechnologi: what do you want to know?
<serph> soreau, ok just checking
<theTroy> could someone help me? How to open another user's desktop in a window? Not SU, but something where I can actually use my mouse to control it.
<edbian> theTroy: new login in a window?
<theTroy> yes
<romulon> theTroy have you tried VNC server
<Work_> when I try to install anything on 9.04 I am getting this error - reading database ... dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for package 'desktop-file-utils' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) - am I screwed?
<theTroy> ehh no, not VNC please
<theTroy> there was a way to do it without VNC
<edbian> theTroy: Just add it to your menu!  System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<edbian> theTroy: Assuming this is a local user.
<Hilikus> Work_: i don't think so. i don't know how to fix it but you can probably recreate the packages db
<theTroy> edbian yes I want to do it on the same machine
<theTroy> but it was not made with VNC
<edbian> theTroy: Did you add "new login in a window" to your menu?
<theTroy> hmm, second
<Work_> Hilikus: how would I do that?
<theTroy> edbian where is it?
<Hilikus> Work_: i don't know. i just said i don't think it's a huge deal
<edbian> theTroy: System Tools
<Hilikus> Work_: google recreate packages database
<stowaway> gday. after installing lirc.. how can i test my IR receiver? will irw display any IR signals it receives?
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<theTroy> edbian what is the command for it? I cannot find what you were talking about in the preferences > menu
<Hilikus> stowaway: no, it will dispaly signals that it recognizes
<theTroy> stop
<theTroy> edbian found it, thank you
<theTroy> I am just being slow
<edbian> theTroy: I'm glad you found it :)  Let me know if you need any more help
<stowaway> okay. so if i use a remote not set up for it it wont display anything
<theTroy> edbian actually I do, when I try to, it says X server failed. I am using the proprietary Nvidia drivers
<Hilikus> stowaway: correct
<joannethrax_> Hello, people who know so much more about ubuntu than I.
<soreau> hi joannethrax_
<joannethrax_> I don't suppose any of you would be so kind as to help me configure my wireless connexion?
<jtnl> Does anyone have a thinkpad T40 with Ubuntu 9.04 or similar installed?
<stowaway> cool thanks. ive been trying to use my MCE remote on my soundgraph imon IR recviever. but i dont think the rmeote is setup
<joannethrax_> Hi, soreau.  How are you?
<stowaway> its setup for the imon pad
<stowaway> so will have to find the pad first
<soreau> joannethrax_: Well let's start with what device you have. What is your wifi chipset listed as in the output of 'lspci'?
<edbian> theTroy: I don't know why.  Run it in a terminal and see if there are any more informative errors
<joannethrax_> intell wifi 5100
<soreau> joannethrax_: and what's the problem exactly?
<edbian> theTroy: I don't know why.  Run it in a terminal and see if there are any more informative errors
<shauno> theTroy: is package 'xnest' installed?  I believe that's what gdmflexichooser uses for windowed logins
<joannethrax_> soreau: it doesn't seem to connect at all.  Right now I have an ethernet cable plugged into this laptop.
<joannethrax_> ...which I just got yesterday.
<joannethrax_> It worked on the windoze side, before I wiped vista completely.
<soreau> joannethrax_: Ok, that's good. Do you have encryption on your AP (Access Point)
<joannethrax_> No.
<joannethrax_> I don't believe so.  I just turned off the WEP key...
<soreau> joannethrax_: So what happens when you try to connect?
<theTroy> shauno edbian thank you, xnest has done it
<joannethrax_> soreau: well...I'm not sure.
 * joannethrax_ has never had wireless before.
<edbian> theTroy: NP!
<soreau> joannethrax_: Ok, how are you trying to connect exactly?
<joannethrax_> soreau: How should I be? :)
<joannethrax_> soreau: There's a little "wireless" button on this Dell, but I've no idea where or how to confugure what network it should connect to.
<Work_> when I try to install anything on 9.04 I am getting this error - reading database ... dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for package 'desktop-file-utils' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) - I am trying to fix it with $ echo -en '\n' >> /var/lib/dpkg/info/desktop-file-utils.list - but i keep getting permission denied....
<Work_> ...anyone have any suggestions?
<soreau> joannethrax_: Assuming your drivers are working ok, you're using gnome with network-manager nm-applet, just left click on the wifi meter in your taskbar then select your AP from the list
<luna_e> hello
<luna_e> im trying to exchange files by bluetooth between laptop/desktop
<theTroy> howcome eiciel says "cannot open operation is not supported"
<joannethrax_> soreau: I'm not using gnome with network-manager nm-applet...
<soreau> joannethrax_: What are you using then?
<theTroy> when I try to add user-specific permissions
<luna_e> but both keep saying service is not supported by remote device
<joannethrax_> soreau: WindowMaker
<joannethrax_> Is there a standalone app I can run?
<luna_e> i installed every obex-package i could find
<soreau> joannethrax_: This is #ubuntu you know?
<luna_e> yes
<joannethrax_> Yes.  I'm running ubuntu
<sharperguy> How do I mount a samba share with smbfs and give myself write privileges?
<joannethrax_> Windowmaker is just the window manager
<Sinatra> Can somebody recommand a good vCard editor, if so please message me, THANX!
<joannethrax_> I originally went with the Kubuntu desktop, but the interface made my skin crawl, so I installed windowmaker
<wizzo50> How do you run Windows inside of Ubuntu?
<joannethrax_> wizzo50: use wine
<soreau> joannethrax_: Alright, let's try some things from the CLI. What does 'iwconfig' say for your interfaces? (eg. eth0, lo, etc.)
<Sinatra> Wizzo with a Virtual Machine
<soreau> wizzo50: You can use a VM like virtual box or vmware
<wizzo50> How do I run VM
<wizzo50> or set it up in here
<wizzo50> VB
<joannethrax_> soreau: lo, eth0 and wmaster0 all give "no wireless extensions"...
<joannethrax_> soreau: wlan0 has IEE802.11abgn, etc, etc.
<joannethrax_> and pan0 has "no wireless extensions"
<soreau> joannethrax_: Ok, so your interface is wlan0. Try scanning with 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<edbian> When I use rhythmbox to play music while I'm on my computer my mouse becomes less (not "un" but "less") responsive.  Is rhythmbox just a resource hog?  Top says it never uses more than 50% of my CPU
<joannethrax_> soreau:  Okay.  It seems to have found my network via that, if I'm interpreting it correctly.
<joannethrax_> At least it found the "2WIRE400"
<Hilikus> edbian: it might be something else. what is using most of the CPU when that happens
<wizzo50> soreau: How do you setup Virtual box in here
<soreau> joannethrax_: Ok, now try setting up a connect with it: iwconfig wlan0 essid 2WIRE400 && dhclient wlan0
<edbian> Hilikus: The problem has been around for a long time (about 6 months) and I have been trying to figure out just that.  I can't find any sort of pattern until today when I noticed "my mouse hasn't done that annoying sticky thing at all today"  I also realized that today I wasn't using rhythmbox.  Perhaps I should try using a different music player for a while and see if the problem persists
<joannethrax_> hmm.  Lots of denied permissions and the like...
<Hilikus> edbian: i really doubt that the music player would do that
<edbian> Hilikus: I realize I don't have much scientific evidence that Rhythmbox is the problem but this is the best lead on the issue I've gotten in 6 months :)
<edbian> Hilikus: Then I'll keep looking
<soreau> ! pm | joannethrax_
<ubottu> joannethrax_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<edbian> Hilikus: And watching TOP like a paranoid Schizophrenic
<soreau> ! pastebin | joannethrax_
<ubottu> joannethrax_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<project3257> Hi all
<Hilikus> edbian: check your logs too to see if there are errors
<soreau> joannethrax_: Use a pastebin service and do not flood in pm please
<joannethrax_> I've pastebin installed a'eady
<edbian> Can anybody suggest a GTK music player other than Rhythmbox that has support for podcasts?
<project3257> Excuse me to bother you, but I have a really noob question
<edbian> Hilikus: There are none :(
<soreau> ! paste | joannethrax_
<ubottu> joannethrax_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<edbian> Hilikus: I've been watching them too.  However not as closely
<guntbert> !ask | project3257
<ubottu> project3257: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<project3257> okay, thanks
<project3257> I made a mistake
<project3257> Just a music folder
<guntbert> !enter | project3257
<ubottu> project3257: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<project3257> I turned it into "non" in permissions
<project3257> Instead of read and write
<joannethrax_> soreau: I'm not sure of the syntax...is it <command> | pastebinit ?
<project3257> Sorry
<soreau> joannethrax_: You need to be root to run those commands so use instead ' sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 2WIRE400 && sudo dhclient wlan0' without quotes
<joannethrax_> Yes, I've sudoed...sorry for the flood in the pmsg, but it has both with and without sudo results in there
<project3257> Well, I can not access the file anymore, "permission denied" is notified
<joannethrax_> wait..I just sudoed the 2nd part
<jerknextdoor> just did a clean install of 9.04 and having all sorts of problems.
<Hilikus> project3257: chmod -R 644 /dir/
<soreau> joannethrax_: Use a pastebin service and pastebin the errors in here so all can see
<C0dpe> hello, I 've logged in into my ssh account and I saw this message: *** System restart required ***. Could you please tell me a probably reason wy it`s apeearing or how can I find out why?
<joannethrax_> soreau: I just asked the syntax for pastebin.  Is it <command> | pastebinit ?
<Hilikus> project3257: that will make it r+w for the owner and read for everyone else
<project3257> Okay, thanks
<guntbert> Hilikus: I don't think -R would be necessary for project3257
<soreau> joannethrax_: No, you go to ubuntu.paste.com and copy/paste then submit and paste the link it gives you back here
 * owner drools
<soreau> joannethrax_: The pastebin link is in the topic
<calwig> hi
<jbuntu> Hi. I have an annoying left-over "cdrom0" icon on my desktop. When I try to unmount it, I get "is not mounted according to mtab". How can I get rid of that icon?
<calwig> could anyone please inform me of how to connect an ubuntu to ubuntu machine thru VPN?
<project3257> Failed to change to directory '/home/project3257/Desktop/Music' (Permission denied).
<project3257> Hehe, it works not in a terminal
<jbuntu> I also tried inserting a cdrom into the drive, which is no recognized any more.
<theTroy> why does eiciel not work when I try to apply ACL rule to a user?
<jbuntu> no = not
<jbuntu> any hints welcome.
<calwig> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jerknextdoor> jbuntu: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<guntbert> project3257: you need sudo ....
<jbuntu> jerknextdoor: Ahhh, that easy. Thanks.
<jerknextdoor> jbuntu:  no problem.
<C0dpe> anyone?
<jbuntu> jerknextdoor: Do you have any idea, how those left over icons happen and why root can umount an unmounted drive?
<guntbert> project3257: sudo chmod 644 /home/project3257/Desktop/Music
<calwig> does anyone know about VPN?
<ruffin> JOIN 0
<Hilikus> jbuntu: they are there so that you can mount the device easily
<jerknextdoor> jbuntu:  it just happens with my externals if i didn't eject them before i unplug them.  dont know why it does it with cds every now and again.
<jbuntu> jerknextdoor: It was a USB drive. Indeed, I might have unplugged it "untimely".
<jbuntu> jerknextdoor: I will remember to always umount now before unplugging.
<jerknextdoor> any way to reenable ctrl+alt+backspace without an internet connection in 9.04?
<joannethrax_> soreau: oh, okay.  I didn't see the other way to pastebin (I'd alread had pastebinit installed)
<jbuntu> jerknextdoor: Thanks again.
<wizzo50> Which is better in Virtual Box for Windows Vista, use existing hard disk or create new hard disk under Boot Hard Disk(primary)
<joannethrax_> my apologies
<jerknextdoor> jbuntu: right click unmount should work so you dont have to use the cmd line.
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: hmm the trouble remain
<Hilikus> how do i decrease the reboot and shutdown countdown timer??
<AlphaWaves> remains
<jbuntu> jerknextdoor: Well, that was the one giving me the error message that the drive was not even mounted according to mtab.
<project3257> oh thanks, sorry if you lost your time with such a noob question hehe. And how can I apply this to all files?
<jerknextdoor> jbuntu:  ah i get you.  i think i had that error once.  but dont remember what caused it.
<mickster04> hilikus boot/grub.menu.lst
<joannethrax_> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220075/
<jbuntu> jerknextdoor: Anyhow, I am now moving back to my other issue ... klicking hdd. It drives me nuts! But it is probably a hardware/driver issue.
<mickster04> hilikus gksudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<ryankrizan> I'm having issues installing ubuntu with Wubi, anyone available to help me figure this out?
<wizzo50> Which is better in Virtual Box for Windows Vista, use existing hard disk or create new hard disk under Boot Hard Disk(primary)
<Hilikus> mickster04: noth thtat. the shutdown and reboot counter
<mickster04> Hilikus, whats that then?
<Hilikus> when you choose to reboot or shutdown you get a ridiculously long 60seconds timer
<guntbert> project3257: its ok, we are here to help ... :-), and what do mean with "all files"? did you set the permissions for all files within Music to "none"?
<elad`> How do I set my speakers to 5.1?
<soreau> joannethrax_: Is nm-applet running by chance? 'ps ax|grep nm' should tell you
<elad`> (I have a 5.1 setup. It works in Windows.)
<_Apple_> can I run Desktop Effects or Emerald while using a proprietary  driver?
<project3257> Well, the command line just unlocked the "music" folder, but the content is still locked "permission denied"
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to move the gnome panel to another desktop... how can i do this? i'm using nvidia twi nview
<wizzo50> Which is better in Virtual Box for Windows Vista, use existing hard disk or create new hard disk under Boot Hard Disk(primary) to run Windows VISTA
<Hilikus> project3257: do the same thing with folder/*
<mickster04> elad  if you work it out pm me the solution i have a pc with ubuntu an 5.1 havent bothered to try...
<guntbert> Hilikus: I just press <enter> :-)
<joannethrax_>  2806 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings --config /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<joannethrax_> only that
<joannethrax_> is that it?
<guntbert> project3257: then add -R to your command, like sudo chmod -R 644 /home/project3257/Desktop/Music (as Hilikus suggested before)
<guntbert> !who | and Hilikus
<ubottu> and Hilikus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wizzo50> any help?
<wizzo50> Which is better in Virtual Box for Windows Vista, use existing hard disk or create new hard disk under Boot Hard Disk(primary) to run Windows VISTA
<Hilikus> guntbert: ??? i know that. my msg had his name
<_Apple_> can I run Desktop Effects or Emerald while using a proprietary  driver?
<pw-toxic> plz tell me.. how can i move gnome panels?
<Bodsda> wizzo50: do you mean should you create a new partition for a virtual machine?
<Bodsda> pw-toxic: hold down the middle mouse button and drag
<Mba7eth> hi guys .... is it possible to run call of duty 4 server on ubuntu machine ?
<guntbert> Hilikus: yes, I said you suggested it before (and I doubted the need for -R) - so you were right :-)
<isaac_> Total know-nothing end-user here.  Trying to change the priority of Audacity to realtime, permanently.  Found a forum thread that said to use "renice -<priority> <rhytmbox's pid>"
<Bodsda> Mba7eth: youd have to check out the wine appdb or cedega
<isaac_> What is the pid and how do I find it?
<soreau> joannethrax_: nm-system-settings is running but not nm-applet. Do you have a taskbar in widow maker? If so, try running 'nm-applet' and see if something appears in your taskbar/tray
<project3257> Oh okay
<wizzo50> Bodsda: I just downloaded Virtual Box and am setting it up to run Vista in Ubuntu
<Hilikus> isaac_: process id
<calwig> hi
<Mba7eth> Bodsda: I don't want to play it in ubuntu .... just ran it as a server to access it from outside
<Hilikus> isaac_: ps aux | grep processName
<calwig> could anyone tell me how to connect an ubuntu box to another ubuntu box thru VPN?
<guntbert> Hilikus: sorry, mixed up the messages ..., its getting late here
<codicealpha> every process has an id.. the command is TOP
<wizzo50> Bodsda: Just new to me 1st time so I am not sure
<firecrotch> isaac_:  it's a number that identifies the process, you can find it by running pidof rhythmbox
<Bodsda> wizzo50: ok, im unsure what you meant by 'create a hard disk'
<isaac_> To the best of my knowledge, "audacity" is the process id......... but it doesn't work.
<joannethrax_> soreau: windowmaker couldn't execute the command...
<isaac_> Thank you.
<wizzo50> Bodsda: It is asking me that
<Bodsda> Mba7eth: yes, but it is a game service, and ubuntu does not support it.
<dragon_> what's the sh alternative to bash's $UID?
<guntbert> !who | and project3257
<ubottu> and project3257: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bodsda> wizzo50: what is the exact wording of the question?
<Mba7eth> thanks :)
<Hilikus> guntbert: hehe its ok
<firecrotch> isaac_: or rather, pidof audacity (or whatever the name of the program is)
<isaac_> pidof audacity gets me nothing.
<Hilikus> isaac_: that won't change it permanently though
<TuxRacer_SV> hi guys...
<Bodsda> isaac_: pidof audacity means what is the pid number of the process audacity, run   'top' to find out
<pw-toxic> Bodsda, this doesnt work for me ;(
<isaac_> Well if it won't change it permanently, I might as well change it in system monitor............
<soreau> joannethrax_: Well you need to make absollutely sure you have turned off encryption, or if it is on, you would use 'iwconfig <iface> essid <essid> key <key> where <iface> is wlan0, <essid> is the name of your AP and <key> is your AP key in hex
<Hilikus> isaac_: yes,same thing
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: the pb remains with the same kernel
<Bodsda> pw-toxic: make sure the panels are not locked, right click on, untick the lock panels option
<wizzo50> boshhead: Create New Virtual Box
<project3257> (guntbert !tab)I understand, sorry for all of this. It's all fixed now anyway. Thanks
<isaac_> How do you change it permanently?
<AlphaWaves> but it disapear when i launch an old kernel
<pw-toxic> Bodsda, there is no lock option!
<TuxRacer_SV> I am having troubles installing ubuntu 9.04 form pendrive in a toshiba nb100 is something related with hard disk but I don't know how advance... :(
<Hilikus> isaac_: i don't know if you can. check if there is a settings file for audacity under etc or /etc/defaults
<wizzo50> Bodsda: Create new Virtual Box  To load Windows in here
<Bodsda> pw-toxic: mm, there used to be.. Im not on gnome atm sorry. I'm sure there used to be some sort of lock option
<Hilikus> isaac_: i mean, you can, but it would be a hack. you can change the shortcut you use to open it to also specify the nice level
<Bodsda> wizzo50: yes, create a new virtualbox
<wizzo50> Bodsda: And then it is asking me what I told you already
<dragon_> What's the sh command to get the current UID?
<Hilikus> isaac_: but then if you run it from the terminal it won't catch it
<pw-toxic> Bodsda, in previous versions, there was such an option
<isaac_> :/
<pw-toxic> Bodsda, and drag and drop worked well too!
<isaac_> Oh well, I'll reset it every time I run Audacity............ same as I have to do in Windoze.
<Bodsda> wizzo50: you want to create it as a fixed or dynamic file in the file path it has as default
<isaac_> At least I CAN change it, both in Ubuntu and Windoze.
<Hilikus> isaac_: just create a launcher that sets it to something if its that important
<Bodsda> pw-toxic: dunno then, use fluxbox :) maybe ask in #gnome
<Saop__> hey boys
<Saop__> rtfm
<Bodsda> Saop__: goodbye
<wizzo50> Bodsda: I just want to run my Windows Vista in here so I don't have to reboot to load Windows
<Saop__> haha
<wizzo50> Bodsda: So, I don't know what you mean by what your asking?
<Bodsda> wizzo50: thats fine. What is the current question?
<joannethrax_> soreau: according to the router interface wireless network security is "disabled"
<soreau> joannethrax_: Well I don't know why it wouldn't be offering DHCP.. do you have it configured as such? (it's starting to sound like a router config issue)
<wizzo50> Bodsda: I already asked you, how do you setup the VB to run Vista on here
<Bodsda> wizzo50: understood, but I have a bad memory, what is the setup asking you at this stage?
<dragon_> dragon_: id -u
<TuxRacer_SV> hi guys, I am having troubles installing ubuntu 9.04 form pendrive in a toshiba nb100 is something related with hard disk but I don't know how advance, always appear the same (initramfs) console :(
<dragon_> dragon_: hey thanks :)
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: how did you create the pendrive
<wizzo50> Bodsda: COo! Coo! I already told you that too. Later!
<dragon_> dragon_: no prob
<joannethrax_> soreau: I'm connected to that router directly, so I'm pretty certain DHCP is working...
<Bodsda> dragon_: bit offtopic mate, could you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dragon_> TuxRacer_SV: is the problem related to partitions?
<TuxRacer_SV> I've tried with modprobe ide_generic, modprobe ide_cd, modprobe ide_disk
<joannethrax_> ...I'm not sure what to change that would make the wireless not work..
<pw-toxic> Bodsda, if you wanna help other people:  right click on panel; uncheck expand; -> move panel -> recheck expand
<TuxRacer_SV> Hilikus: i made the pendrive using unetbootin
<Bodsda> wizzo50: I'm not going to be able to help you unless you calm down and repeat the question that the setup is asking you
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: was it from an ISO ?
<_Apple_> can I run compiz with the Nvidia  driver?
<Bodsda> pw-toxic: expand... what a stupid setting name, cheers though :)
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: i had that problem when i created it from a IMG
<Bodsda> _Apple_: sure can
<TuxRacer_SV> no dragon_ is not related to partitions... I have reading some blogs and all is pointing the error is due with hardisk issue
<TuxRacer_SV> :O Hilikus !!!!!! it is a .img file
<Bodsda> Saop__: please dont pm me without asking first
<_Apple_> would I have to reinstall compiz or edit something or what because I wont work for me Bodsda
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: yep. unetbootin doesn't support .img
<soreau> joannethrax_: Perhaps you should try killing nm-system-settings then trying again with the iwconfig and dhclient commands
<TuxRacer_SV> Hilikus: downloaded directly from ubuntu download zone
<Bodsda> _Apple_: no, as long as the driver is loaded and compiz is on you should be fine
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: is it the netbook remi?
<TuxRacer_SV> yes Hilikus, it is!
<joannethrax_> soreau: okay...how do I go about that?  (and how do I set it up so I don't have to do it every time I turn the computer on?)
<TuxRacer_SV> :(
<SoulBlade> anybody know why i might get high pitched audio - im playing back an mp3, and there's a really high pitch, but i can hear the mp3 audio faintly in the background
<soreau> joannethrax_: And there may be one other idea I have, lemme know what happens after you 'killall -9 nm-system-settings' and trying the connect commands again
<joannethrax_> killing nm-systemsettings I can do...
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: yes, just like me. it is stupid that the official method is with unetbootin but it doesn't suppor their own file
<Bodsda> Saop__: I will only ask you one more time. Please do not PM me without first asking permission
<_Apple_> Bodsda, what about Avant Windows navigator?
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: i used a different program that does support img but it destroys the content of the pendrive first
<TuxRacer_SV> Hilikus: do you know if there is another way installing using the .IMG file ??
<Bodsda> _Apple_: as far as I remember AWN requires compiz to be running, although I may be mistaked. But yes it works well with nvidia
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: do you mind formating your usb drive?
<Bodsda> mistaken*
<TuxRacer_SV> Hilikus: sure, no problem with that
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: ok, let me see if i can remember the name of the program
<TuxRacer_SV> Hilikus: i can formating the pendrive
<_Apple_> Bodsda, I got an error when I tried running it
<Bodsda> _Apple_: what error?
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: i got it
<Hilikus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<joannethrax_> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220091/
<_Apple_> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:02e2 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<_Apple_> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<_Apple_> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<_Apple_> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<_Apple_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<calwig> could anyone tell me how to connect an ubuntu box to another ubuntu box thru VPN?
<FloodBot3> _Apple_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joannethrax_> looks pretty similar
<dft> any likewise-open ppl around?
<Bodsda> _Apple_: you are not using compiz as your window manager or it is not running correctly, maybe a driver issue
<_Apple_> that's what I thought...alright thanks Bodsda
<dft> lw-dump-machine-accnt failed to read database
<Bodsda> dft: if its a support question please address the whole channel with your question, if not, please talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dft> Bodsda: I wsa looking for the likewise chan but I can't recall it's name
<joannethrax_> soreau: the router lets me adjust a lot of things, but nothing that looks relevant: Network Name, SSID Broadcast (enabled), Wireless channel, Wireless security (disabled).=, Wireless Mode, DTIM Period, Maximum COnnection Rate, Advanced Mode (pbcc), power setting
<soreau> joannethrax_: Yea, it's the same. Now as a last resort, try resetting ubuntu firewall rules with 'sudo iptables -F && sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT && sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT' then try to connect again
<Bodsda> dft: ah, I am unsure then. Perhaps try a google
<dft> did that already
<dft> google, ubuntu forums
<TuxRacer_SV> thanks a lot Hilikus, I will read and after try with
<Hilikus> TuxRacer_SV: no problem. good luck. UNR is pretty cool
<joannethrax_> soreau: Looks pretty much the same :(
<joannethrax_> soreau: Do you suppose it's work power-cycling the router?
<TuxRacer_SV> Hilikus: :)
<TuxRacer_SV> (y)
<soreau> joannethrax_: No idea at this point. It should just connect. Perhaps try to see if you can find some graphical client compatible with widow maker to connect
 * Dekko wonders if someone here can help me with how to install Elementary OS theme on Ubuntu (http://www.elementary-project.com)
<joannethrax_> soreau: gnome and KDE things generally work fine under WindowMaker.  Any suggestions/
<soreau> joannethrax_: nm-applet :p
<joannethrax_> soreau: I suppose at some point I should go see if I can connect to a network somewhere else, in case it is, as you suggested it might be, a router problem.
<mbnoimi> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" what does it mean?
<joannethrax_> soreau: an apt-cache search fails to find nm-applet
<soreau> joannethrax_: You'd have to use apt-file to find files within packages
<mbnoimi> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" what does it mean?
<sidewalk> hey, is there someway to check why my webcam just blinked, when not using it?
<KnifeySpooney> hi
<prefrontal> what's the fastest way to upgrade a feisty -> jaunty system?
<elad`> How do I set my speakers to 5.1? (I have a 5.1 setup. It works in Windows.)
<mickster04> prefrontal, new install with the iso?
<soreau> joannethrax_: nm-applet is part of network-manager-gnome package
<prefrontal> unacceptable answer. opensource ftl!
<ingcomrbr> Hi there... I got Logitech Comunication STX webcam... It is failing over Ubuntu 9.04 anyone can help me?
<xTheGoat121x> Okay, so here's my problem... I was told I'd be okay moving my /usr to another partition, then mounting that partition as /usr... instead, now my system boots only to a terminal
<asdfsd> sdfgsdgsd
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, did you add /usr as a mount point correctly in /etc/fastab?
<||lukesky||> hi :)
<jdu> /etc/fstab  i mean
<cellofellow> xTheGoat121x: is it actually mounted?
<joannethrax_> soreau: the "nmtool" gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220096/
<mickster04> elad try http://ubuntuportal.blogspot.com/2007/02/how-to-setup-surround-speakers-51-and.html
<||lukesky||> can anyone help me with a little problem? I want to start a Game (Civ4) on another screen. I mean, its fullscreen and i cant access my desktop anymore after starting. so i want to start it under the screen i access with alt + f8.
<soreau> joannethrax_: Wow, you have quite a lot of AP's there ;)
<joannethrax_> installing network manager gnome is going to take a few minutes
<||lukesky||> dont know how to find it at google :/
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, I'll double-check that. Does it ABSOLUTELY have to be by UUID?
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, no
<joannethrax_> No...wqit...it's done
<joannethrax_> What's an AP?
<mickster04> elad tell me if that works plz
<joannethrax_> oh,  Access point
<cellofellow> joannethrax_: access point. Wireless base station.
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, the UUID thing only really helps in some situations (eg if you add or move hds around)
<edbian_> Where does banshee put it's downloaded podcasts?
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, or add even more partitions
<||lukesky||> edbian, ~/.banshee ?
<joannethrax_> cellofellow: thank you
<jdu> ||lukesky||, you need to start another X session there
<joannethrax_> There're only 39
<edbian_> ||lukesky||: No such file!
<cellofellow> joannethrax_: where might you be that there are 39 APs?
<||lukesky||> jdu, yes ok, but how? any how2 ?
<jdu> ||lukesky||, the simplest way would be to use startx.   Go to tty1 and type "startx -- :1"
<jdu> after you login ofcourse
<||lukesky||> ok hold on
<||lukesky||> as root?
<jdu> ||lukesky||, no
<jdu> ||lukesky||, as any user
<niceuser> Hello
<||lukesky||> not auth. for that :)
<plb> Ok I got my card working..plays fine in mplayer but when I click watch tv in myth it doesn't do anything..it's pvr usb2
<koro> if i do, in the command line, something like: xinput set-something "Configured Mouse" , is this change sticky? Or I'll have to put it somewhere so that it runs every time i restart?
<plb> 2009-07-16 18:02:56.819 GetEntryAt(-1) failed.
<plb> 2009-07-16 18:02:56.820 EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo
<plb> 2009-07-16 18:02:56.820 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<FloodBot3> plb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<||lukesky||> ok, its startet jdu
<Hilikus> Khisanth: what is that link?
<jdu> ||lukesky||, good.  You can also use the user switcher that gnome provides.  This will achieve the same thing but requires that you have two different user accounts.
<xTheGoat121x> According to mount -l it is properly mounted
<Khisanth> Hilikus: a script that will add the button :)
<mbnoimi> I tried to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 by Alternate CD but upgrade dialog is not displayed, how I can fix this issue?
<joannethrax_> soreau: nm-applet just give this: ** (nm-applet:12644): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<joannethrax_> ** (nm-applet:12644): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Hilikus> Khisanth: what button?
<joannethrax_> twice, in fact
<plb> my tv card is /dev/video1 so not sure if that's causing problems
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, what type of prompt do you have? busybox?  does it say initramfs  or something else?
<soreau> joannethrax_: nm-applet should appear in your 'tray'
<Khisanth> Hilikus: close button of course!
<joannethrax_> Hmm.  I guess I'm trayless...
<Hilikus> Khisanth: oooh. i thought it was a virus. hehe
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, it's my username@computername
<Khisanth> Hilikus: although your part message seems to indicate that you are using xchat-gnome so that probably won't work ...
<mickster04> Hilikus, linux is generally very good against virus, seeing as most virus's are written for windows:p
<Hilikus> Khisanth: no, it's not xchat-gnome
<Khisanth> mickster04: it would also be more of a PITA to write for linux ... need to account for all the variations between distros!
<mbnoimi> anyone help me about upgrading process?
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, sorry.  I meant:  if something goes wrong during booting, you could be left with a command line very early on (eg in the initramfs).
<Hilikus> thanks a lot Khisanth
<mickster04> mbnoimi, upgrading proccess?
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, No, I don't believe it's that early
<mbnoimi> mickster04: I tried to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 by Alternate CD but upgrade dialog is not displayed, how I can fix this issue?
<niceuser> If I have 8 hard drives what is the default partitioning layout ?
<mickster04> hmmm...
<mickster04> have u tried runnoing it manually?
<mbnoimi> mickster04: I read http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD carefully
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, I would double check that your fstab is correct and that /usr is associated with the correct device.  Beyond that I can't help.
<ubersoldat> niceuser: one drive for root and 7 drives for pr0n :)
<mbnoimi> mickster04: I tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<mickster04> mb_again_, ok, well if that doesnt help you....i certainly cant
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, thanks, I appreciate it
<Drizzt321> I'm running 9.04 with the latest updates, but I notice the NVidia drivers are on 180.44, and an application I want to run crashes on those, but its fixed in the 180.60 or above. Is there an easy way to update to the >=180.60 drivers?
<Khisanth> Hilikus: that will also need libgtk2-perl to work
<Hilikus> Khisanth: got it
<unop> mbnoimi,  pop the CD in and run these commands.   sudo apt-cdrom add; sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<niceuser> ubersoldat: that isn't default..  Will it just install on one drive or make a big volume for all of them? like centos does on default
<mbnoimi> mickster04: can you explain to me what gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" mean?
<mbnoimi> mickster04: does cdromupgrade a directory?
<mickster04> mbnoimi, aah it may not be called that
<mickster04> with the cd in there go to /media
<joannethrax_> soreau: I'm installing the "ubuntu desktop" package...this ought to allow me to use a gnome setting and see if that helps.
<unop> mbnoimi, from the looks of it, it tries to run a script (/cdrom/cdromupgrade) which is on the CDROM (as root)
<ubersoldat> niceuser: it depends on if you use LVM or not
<mbnoimi> mickster04: humm I'll try now
<koro> if i do, in the command line, something like: xinput set-something "Configured Mouse" , is this change sticky? Or do i have to set it to run every time I login?
<ubersoldat> niceuser: I don't like LVM though
<mickster04> mbnoimi, that call may not work as it may be sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade
<soreau> joannethrax_: Yea, I think that might pull in gnome itself too. Hope the best to you, I will be back later
<mickster04> mbnoimi, have a look for the cdrom itself
<niceuser> if I use LVM to make one big volume and one of my hard drives  fails do I just lose the data on that drive or the whole server wont boot up?
<elad`> I need something like Media Player Classic for Ubuntu. I want to be able to see nothing but the movie on the screen (not full-screen).
<mbnoimi> unop: it's a way for updrading from Alternate CD
<redrebel> what is the default music player with ubuntu??
<unop> mickster04, /cdrom is a symlink.  $ readlink -f /cdrom
<joannethrax_> soreau: thank you for your help
<mickster04> unop so it wouldnt matter then...:/
<Socah> redrebel, rhythmbox
<mickster04> unop shame....
<Socah> elad`, mplayer
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn>  got wine running, ran into issues with it creating windows too big too see all of them in the screen (running at 1920*1280)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> they were too tall, so the apply changes and such buttons were out of sight
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> so removed wine entirely,
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it left stuff in the menu, so removed that via menu editor
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> however whichever way I try installing wine (add/remove apps, synaptic/ sudo apt-get)
<greg> hello. i'm wondering if i might be missing some device node that could be causing "stdin is not a tty" errors when connecting via ssh ?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it says its installed but I cant access it via the menu
<redrebel> I dont like the fact that rhythmbox uses mono
<elad`> Thanks.
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> what do I need to do to fix it
<jm2k> Where can i find Ubuntu 9.04 optimization tips or Ubuntu in general? Want to disable unnessary services & daemons.
<codicealpha> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Hilikus> rythmbox is not that good. try banshee
<koro> can someone answer a really easy HAL question
<koro> if i do, in the command line, something like: xinput set-something "Configured Mouse" , is this change sticky? Or do i have to set it to run every time I login?
<Socah> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, you need to re-create menu
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> how do I do that
<Hilikus> or if you want really good try amarok2
<AlphaWaves> DarkMage26: working
<Socah> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, google: gnome reset menu
<AlphaWaves> but
<GeorgeAScott> psychotic_madman, if you're using compiz-fusion, you can use the place window tool
<mickster04> elad did you get the surround sound thing sorted
 * greg thinks "probably more of a question for ##linux..."
<unop> koro, i'd think you'd need to run the command every time - but why not try it out?
<sn00zer> jm2k: I also use 'nmap -p 1-65535 localhost' if something is open, I google it if I don't know it, then disable it. You can also use 'sudo netstat -tulp' to find all listening processes.
<koro> ok
<mbnoimi> mickster04: for upgrading I did the wrote the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/220113/ but I got "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade: command not found"
<dsdeiz> hello can i take a screenshot of my two workspaces using scrot?
<jm2k> Anyone using a Thinkpad T41p and Xorg drivers is lagging or causing problems? help.
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> GeorgeAScott, its ubuntu 9.04, so should be compiz fusion as far as I can tell
<sn00zer> jm2k: 'ps aux' and 'top' are also good ways to find out whats running in general.
<mickster04> mbnoimi, go to that place in nautilus and tell me what is there or postbin a screenshot
<thinx> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mbnoimi> mickster04: you mean in /media/cdrom0 ?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> oh balls, system keeps crashing when I try to open up anything in places
<jm2k> sn00zer: yep, been using top but what kills me is the video drivers in Xorg for my Thinkpad t41p Mobility Radeon.
<mickster04> mbnoimi, yeah
<sn00zer> jm2k: Sorry, I don't know much about video driver problems.
<GeorgeAScott> psychotic_madman, sorry, on moble, you;l have to google the rest
<coherentlight> question .. running 9.04 and my laptop fan runs continously . . anyway to throttle is against CPU temp / usage ?
<mbnoimi> mickster04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220114/
<Hackboy125> Hi I am having a Problem with Ubuntu\
<in4box> #list
<mickster04> !ask | Hackboy125
<ubottu> Hackboy125: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hackboy125> when I connect over wifi to my network ubuntu says connection esablished, but no web browser can connect
<Hackboy125> thanks
<phenix> Hackboy125: can you ping your router?
<Hackboy125> hold on I will try
<Hackboy125> i am on ubuntu 9.4
<Apollo2366> Hey, I have a windows machine connected to the same router as my Ubuntu machine, and the windows one is getting the same IP address as the ubuntu machine from the router. How do I manually set my ubuntu ip? And also why did this happen?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> GeorgeAScott, thanks for the help, got it back now.
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: do they share the same mac address?
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, lemme check
<mbnoimi> mickster04: any help:'(
<Lo_Pan> they shouldn't, but if they do then you could get a situation like you describe
<Lo_Pan> also, if only the windows machine is on dhcp, remove the linux machine's ip from the dhcp address pool
<Hackboy125> i get Ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<mickster04> mbnoimi, sorrym, try ooking in install
<phenix> Hackboy125: what is the ip address of your router?  Whatever it is, in terminal go: ping x.x.x.x
<Hackboy125> i did, it said operation not permitted
<mbnoimi> mickster04: you mean I have to reinstall 9.04 above 8.10?
<Hackboy125> i did
<sn00zer> Hackboy125: try sudo ping?
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, they have different MACs and they're both DHCP
<Hackboy125> sudo ping 192.168.1.1
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: then i strongly suspect your dhcp server is FITH or badly configured
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, any way to test that?
<Hackboy125> just assign static to the windows machine
<sn00zer> Hackboy125: run 'ifconfig' and see if your machine has an ip after inet addr:
<mickster04> mbnoimi, well i cant see an upgrade anywhere i would suggest u look for it
<mickster04> Hackboy125, system>admin>
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: yeah, tcpdump and forge and inject some dhcp requests
<Hackboy125> yes 192.168.1.7
<mickster04> Hackboy125, system>admin>networktools
<Hackboy125> why cannot i run ping from the terminal
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, sorry I'm a bit of a noob. Are those all bash commands?
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: however i'd restart the dhcp server after clearing all leases
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: then i'd re-obtain leases on the two boxes
<CopyWriter> man this is exciting
<CopyWriter> i love being here
<mickster04> CopyWriter, ??
<CopyWriter> don't know what the heck you're all talking about but i love ubuntu
<CopyWriter> i'm a newbie to linux
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, how do I do that?
<mbnoimi> mickster04: but I downloaded this image from ubuntu website!
<murcherson> just about to install doom 3 demo
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: i imagine your dhcp is being served by an off the shelf router or something?
<murcherson> how do i get the full version
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, yes.
<mbnoimi> mickster04: is it possible that this image doesn't have upgrading option ?
<bucky> murcherson: i bought mine at walmart
<mickster04> mbnoimi, well look in the install folder to see if you can see "upgrade"
<murcherson> ive got the windows cd
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: go into its web admin interface and see if you can clear all leases, then cycle the power on it.  once it comes back up the connected machines should automatically attempt to obtain new dhcp leases
<Hackboy125> could i have some help
<bucky> murcherson: the doom site will tell you
<Pirate_Hunter> need help understanding error given through command Xorg -configure http://paste.ubuntu.com/220118/? xorge has just been installed right after an update so i cant understand why the end file would give an error, can soemoen look at it please?
<mickster04> mbnoimi, unlikely it should do
<murcherson> ahh so it can be done
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, Ok. Stay here, I may need more help..
<dreamy> anyone here using the "silicon graphic card" on ubuntu?
<dreamy> silicon integrated sistems
<Lo_Pan> lul
<dreamy> what does anyone knows about its new drivers?
 * PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn will be back on the other computer
<mbnoimi> mickster04: oh my god this image doesn't have any upgrade folder!!!!
<mbnoimi> mickster04: do you know any solution for this issue
<Pirate_Hunter> need help understanding error given through command Xorg -configure http://paste.ubuntu.com/220118/? xorge has just been installed right after an update so i cant understand why the end file would give an error, can soemoen look at it please?
<niceuser> where can I download ubuntu server ?
<mbnoimi> mickster04: how I can upgrade my ubuntu I've dialup and it could takes tens of hours
<Chapso> niceuser: download page has a link to it.
<mickster04> mbnoimi, well if u dont have an upgrade option u cant upgrade, have you lookwed thru the install foder for it? done a search of the disk?
<oscurochu> how do i add the favorites menu to the "gnome main menu?" i have it on my dell min 9. i think the netbook remix looks cool (minus the launcher), and am trying to make my desktop look just like it
<mickster04> mbnoimi, i believe there will be a way of installing the packages from the image ut i wouldnt know how
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, There's a DHCP clients list, would hitting the button that says "Refresh Clients" clear the leases?
<mbnoimi> mickster04: I looked for "upgrade" keyword in whole image but I got nothing
<Hackboy125> I have a connection to the internet, ping fails, and i cannot access the internet
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: nah that'd just look for new leases.  it probably just forgets all the leases when you cycle the power
<Lo_Pan> most consumer routers do
<Chapso> Hackboy: try dhclient
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, so just power cycle the router? And that should do it?
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: well i'm guessing its a problem with the dhcp server, so it might fix it
<Chapso> needs superuser priveledges
<mickster04> mbnoimi, ok then well i dunno how to install from disk
<oscurochu> how do i add the favorites menu to the "gnome main menu" on my desktop, like in the netbook remix?
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, Ok, I'll be back on in a bit.
<mickster04> mbnoimi, altho i believe u should be a ble to update manually...
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: if the machines arent connected directly to the router then you may need to unplug/replug them once the router comes back up
<mbnoimi> mickster04: actually this is disaster !!!! thanks for help
<mbnoimi> mickster04: I thought that upgrading process is easy but I shocked
<mickster04> mbnoimi,  sorry
<mbnoimi> mickster04: manually! how?
<Hackboy125> no access
<calwig> could anyone tell me how to connect an ubuntu box to another ubuntu box thru VPN?
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, actually I just noticed something. The router says the windows machine's IP is 192.168.1.101, but the computer itself thinks its IP is 192.168.1.100
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: yeah, cycle the power on it
<Chapso> calwig: try OpenVPN.  there's a howto page that tells you everything you need to know, but it's a bit convoluted imho
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, Mkay back in a bit.
<insomen4o> just informationally; can I compile a kernel and ad gnome to it and the ubutu repos in virtual box?
<Lo_Pan> while its coming back up double check everything is using dhcp
<barbarian05> i've been out of Linux for awhile, what do you guys suggest for a media player lately?
<humbolt> where does appearance preferences store the config value, whether or not to start compiz?
<Apollo2366> Lo_Pan, ok
<Lo_Pan> barbarian05: i use vlc
<Pirate_Hunter> can some tell me why would i get this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/220118/ after installing xorg than using command Xorg -configure?
<Chapso> hackboy: are you on said machine?  I need information re: your network setup.  connected directly to modem?  router?  shared connection with another computer?
<oscurochu> how do i add the favorites menu to the "gnome main menu" on my desktop, like in the netbook remix?
<Chapso> barbarian: vlc for movies, and I like amarok for music.
<Chapso> humbolt: you could add it to your startup scripts.  compiz --replace does it for me.
<jerknextdoor> can anyone help me get started trouble shooting why a fresh install of 9.04 locks up?
<hbekel> Pirate_Hunter: whatever that psb module is, it needs to be upgraded to match the xserver ABI version
<calwig> Chapso: convoluted as in too many steps?
<barbarian05> Does Amarok still install a bunch of KDE stuff?
<theTroy> could anyone help me?
<Chapso> jerknextdoor: my first solution to that kind of problem is to try reinstalling again.  any exotic hardware?
<theTroy> I have fstab
<Hackboy125> did i miss anything my connect got reset
<theTroy>   ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro acl 0       1
<Lo_Pan> barbarian05: given its for kde, i'd say it probably does
<Hackboy125> connection
<DarkMage26>  jerknextdoor: can you make it lock up? or is it random?
<theTroy> is that correct for the acl rules mounting?
<humbolt> Chapso: It worked for me out of the box. But now that I tried to disable and enable it with the appearance preferences, it does not start anymore. So I want to erase the config entry that appearance prefs app has set somewhere.
<Chapso> calwig: not neccessarily, just a lot of information that you might not need for what you're doing.  it basically has how to do any common vpn setup all on one page, which makes it hard to find the specific information for your solution.
<jerknextdoor> Chapso:  nope, i just formatted an 8.10 install that i had running mostly fine for the last year.  thinkpad r51 nothing crazy.
<Chapso> barbarian: yes.  it's a kde program, and relies on a lot of libraries.  worth it to me, though.
<jerknextdoor> DarkMage26:  I can't make it lock up.  but it's the same symptoms everytime.
<Hackboy125> I Could Just do a Fresh Install of Ubuntu 9.4
<DarkMage26> jerknextdoor: what are the symptoms?
<Chapso> hackboy: can I get network info from you?  I need to know how you're connected.
<Chapso> humbolt: have you tried that command I sent?  tell me if that works for you.
<kklimonda> Hey, When I try to burn an Audio CD in brasero it seems to get stuck on "Normalizing tracks".. can I skip this part somehow?
<humbolt> Chapso: sure it works, this is not my concern.
<Hackboy125> Chapso: over Wifi router
<calwig> Chapso: i see ok thx, ill have a glance, i just need to connect ubuntu to ubuntu simply to i can do some remote management but not necessarily thru port 22, instead directly thru the ip address
<Chapso> jerknextdoor: then yeah, try installing again.  you shouldn't lose anything from that.  in the future, I suggest backing up configs and /home for new installs.  helps me out, don't know if you did that.
<Hackboy125> Chapso: I am just going to do a Fresh Install
<jerknextdoor> DarkMage26:  thinkpads have two sets of mouse buttons.  the regular ones quit working about a month ago (hardware problem).  so in 8.10 if i restarted they wouldnt work unless i restarted X after i logged in.  with ctrl+alt+backspace being disabled in 9.04 this is slightly more difficult to restart X.  so when i alt+F1 or alt+F2 it will lock up about half the time.
<jerknextdoor> Chapso:  i've got everything backed up.  but cant keep it running long enough to transfer the stuff over.
<Chapso> hackboy: if you want to.  overkill really.  run dhclient as root and give me output.
<Hackboy125> and also my Headphones do not work, I Plug them in and get no sound I have a Gateway-T6345u Intel HDA Audio
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366: i'm just about to go through the subway, then head into work, so i'll be back in 15 minutes give or take
<humbolt> Chapso: gconf setting /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager true
<humbolt> Chapso: that is what I was hunting for
<jerknextdoor> DarkMage26:  if it doesnt lock up then it will lock up after i restart X and open the terminal to start troubleshooting.
<Chapso> humbolt: glad you found it.
<humbolt> Chapso: lets see if that works
<barbarian05> Oh I didn't know Amarok was on version 2.
<Apollo2366_> Lo_Pan, it seems to have worked. Thanks for the help :)
<barbarian05> This is gorgeous
<Lo_Pan> Apollo2366_: no worries
<Chapso> barbarian: yeah, it's been 2 for a while now.  It has its drawbacks.  I don't like the middle pane, personally.
<Chapso> But overall a nice system.
<barbarian05> 1.4 always felt a little clunky to me so this is a breath of fresh air
<Chapso> jerknextdoor: Check all of the connections on your hardware, and see if that helps.  could be an overheating issue, I had that happen once.  bios shut down the system.
<Chapso> jerknextdoor: but if you didn't mess with any of that installing, then I doubt that would be the issue.
<soreau> progre55: Do your windows even have borders?
<progre55> hi people! I had the hardest time getting my X up and running.. but only with the vesa driver. However, I cannot do anything, the windows do not even have the close button, no resize, no borders
<jerknextdoor> Chapso:  i was  having a problem with 8.10 the last week before i wiped it restarting because of overheating.  but my processor never got hot enough.  it was a software issue because knoppix had no problems.
<progre55> if I open more than two windows, it crashes
<progre55> seems the windows-manager is too weak )
<progre55> can anyone suggest anything, please?
<soreau> progre55: Start 'metacity --replace'
<progre55> soreau, oh, good idea :) let me try it..
<oscurochu> how do i add the favorites menu to the "gnome main menu" on my desktop, like in the netbook remix?
<progre55> yep, worked =)
<hbekel> progre55: s/s//
<progre55> and now, will it be the same when I restart??
<progre55> hbekel, pardon me?
<hbekel> progre55: it's called windowmanager
<progre55> hbekel, so?
<soreau> progre55: Probably not. If you can open gconf-editor, navigate to desktop>gnome>session>required_components>windowmanager and make sure it is set to metacity
<hbekel> progre55: so what?
<kitty_> ircclient 4 ubuntu with bnc?
<kitty_> :/
#ubuntu 2009-07-17
<progre55> soreau, sec
<progre55> soreau, and another stupid question.. where do I open gconf-editor? :)
<soreau> progre55: From Alt+F2
<progre55> oh, it says "compiz"
<iliketofrolic666> what are some good podcasting programs for linux? google has failed me
<progre55> should I change it?
<soreau> [16:59:35] <soreau> progre55: Probably not. If you can open gconf-editor, navigate to desktop>gnome>session>required_components>windowmanager and make sure it is set to metacity
<Daviey> iliketofrolic666: The default application for listening to podcasts at the moment is rythmnbox installed by default
<progre55> soreau, thanks :)
<progre55> okay, let me try to restart now..
<progre55> soreau, thank you so much! appreciate!!
<progre55> brb
<iliketofrolic666> thanks, reinstalling
<tyoc> What program can I use for: extract full contentes of a .nrg Nero file or for convert it to ISO?
<tyoc> DVD ISO
<HowardTheDuck> hey all
<mickster04> hi
<chiques> yo
<Guest60044> i just put a computer together, and put in the ubuntu disc, it works for about a minute or two, then the screen just stays black, WTF!?
<chiques> Guest60044, You sure your power supply is working OK
<Guest60044> how can i test it?
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest60044> the computer stays on, and its a 750 watt power supply
<chiques> Is it a new PS?
<Guest60044> slightly used but worked fine before
<briancron> I have a problem with the webcam on an HP DV6000 laptop.  It does not see the webcam
<chiques> Guest60044, Is the RAM new?
<Apollo2366> Hey, all. I have a few sounds set to play at my login screen, and they play just fine, but after I successfully log in, I cannot get any sound to play. Period.  This just started happening after I rebooted my computer. Help?
<Guest60044> chiques: the ram isnt brand new out of the box
<Guest60044> this computer worked before, and the guy took it apart and placed it in a box
<mickster04> Apollo2366, what have u tried to do to fix it
<Guest60044> we just put it back together
<allquixotic> Hi, is there any way to capture my desktop in a way that a Video4Linux2 application will be able to stream from it?
<chiques> Guest60044, There are too many factors that can be causing your black screen. I'd try to use the last configuration (if possible) since it was working then add each upgrade one at a time.
<mickster04> !webcam | briancron
<ubottu> briancron: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Apollo2366> mickster04, I don't know what to try. I haven't changed any audio settings recently.
<mickster04> Apollo2366, check stuff isnt muted, ur speakers are on an plugged in
<mickster04> etc etc
<Guest60044> chiques: i didnt make any upgrades
<Guest60044> i just tried booting it and doing the run ubuntu with no changes
<Apollo2366> mickster04, My speakers are both plugged in and at max volume.
<nexsja> 'ello. I've got a tricky situation. I've connected to my Office VPN, Skype works, local internet works (i have access to offices' servers), but can't open any web page, afaik i can't access the DNS server.
<Guest60044> and it does the loading bar
<mickster04> Apollo2366, mutes?
<nexsja> How can i fix this?
<chiques> Guest60044, Must be pilot error, I'd check all of your harnest's and stuff like that
<calwig> is there a faster way to transfer files using sftp or scp??
<Guest60044> finishes then it just goes black
<Apollo2366> mickster04, nothing is muted
<mickster04> Guest60044, is it ovwerheating
<bucky> Guest60044: what's your cpu temp?
<chiques> Guest60044, Have you used this installation disc on any other computers?
<Guest60044> chiques: yes the one im using right now and a friends computer
<Guest60044> bucky: how do i check cpu temp?
<bucky> Guest60044: in  bios is one way
<Guest60044> cpu core temperature 35C
<Guest60044> is that ok/?
<chiques> Guest60044, I'd try bucky's suggestion. CPU overheating will halt the system.
<bucky> Guest60044: is it going into sleep mode and not waking up
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: what do you use for sound? alsa? pulseaudio?
<Apollo2366> VCoolio, pulseaudio
<Guest60044> bucky: the screen just goes straight black once it tries to boot
<serph> Is there a way to remove the suspend and hibernate options in the shutdown menu? (They do not seem to work with my nvidia fx5600)
<nexsja> anybody?
<chiques> Guest60044, Do you have any other OS's that you can boot? Just curious if Windows or other Linux distributions will boot
<Guest60044> chiques: when i try the windows disc i get an error telling me to check stuff
<chiques> Guest60044, This sounds like some of the hardware wasn't inserted or plugged in correctly.
<laura_> Buenas noches. Dado un número de PID determinado, cual sería el comando que tengo que ejecutar para matar un determinado proceso?
<Guest60044> chiques: so should i go find my friend and kick his butt for plugging it in wrong and wasting my time?
<chiques> lol
<mickster04> nexsja, how do u use skype if internet doesnt wrk?
<chiques> I'd tear it apart and start from scratch just to make sure
<nexsja> mickster04 the internet does work, as i said, afaik it's the DNS's problem
<nexsja> it's unaccesible or smtn
<mickster04> !sp | laura_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<serph> nexsja,  try 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220. for  your dns ips
<mickster04> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nexsja> serph umm.. how do i configure it on a VPN connection?
<serph> No idea.
<nexsja> :D
<Lamo> I'm trying to access my computer at home through remote desktop but when i connect i just get a black screen. I'm thinking maybe allow remote users to control desktop is not enabled so i cant bring the screen out of sleep? Im connected with ssh tho, is there a way i can enable control through command line?
<Apollo2366> VCoolio, mickster04, also when I attempt to test sound in Preferences > Sound Preferences It gives an error message: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid Argument."
<aleron6> does anybody heah know of a video editing program like windows
<serph> How do I remove the "Suspend" and "Hibernate" options in the shutdown menu on the top right of gnome??? Every time these are pressed ubuntu hard locks
<serph> due to nvidia card I belive.
<supreme__> hi
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) and for some reason whenever I am listening to music or watching videos it will play a couple songs and then my sound will stop working. I have read a lot of things about switching the sound settings to use ALSA instead of Pulseaudio and to kill Pulseaudio and things like that but for some reason nothing seems to fix the problem. Does anyone know
<fuzzybunny69y>  what else I could try doing?
<supreme__> im trying to log into ubuntu one, and when i clicked on "sign in", the system sent to me to the same website , then i click again on "sign in" and the same
<supreme__> (sorry for my english)
<mickster04> VCoolio, you have any ideas? i could seach but dont know owt about this kinda problem?
<TuxedoBond> My network connection drops out after being connected and shows no light on the port in use on my router. Any ideas?
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: is pulse running? run "ps -ef | grep [p]ulse" in terminal to check
<Apollo2366> Hey, all. I have a few sounds set to play at my login screen, and they play just fine, but after I successfully log in, I cannot get any sound to play. Period.  This just started happening after I rebooted my computer. Also when I attempt to test sound in Preferences > Sound Preferences It gives an error message: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid A
<Apollo2366> Sorry, VCoolio, thought you were gone. Running now.
<supreme__> TuxedoBond, did you try in another port in router?
<gwhip> how do i reinstall grub to the mbr from the live cd?
<Apollo2366> VCoolio: http://pastebin.com/d73e8a7b9
<soreau> ! grub | gwhip
<ubottu> gwhip: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TuxedoBond> supreme__: No. I'm trying that now.
<lowlycoder> when I run gnome, i have a certain gtk style; when I run from xsession, I have a different gtk style; what can I put in ~/.xsession to run the proper gnome programs to ahve the gnome gtk style (running gnome-sound-properties and quitting does the trick, but i'd prefer something more elegant)
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<joannethrax> if nm-applet wojn't let me select "Enable Wireless"...why is that and what can I do about it?
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: you could read the syslog to see if something useful is mentioned; I'm checking on the command for pulse to restart, like with alsa-utils
<supreme__> im trying to log into ubuntu one, and when i clicked on "sign in", the system sent to me to the same website , then i click again on "sign in" and the same thing happen
<Apollo2366> VCoolio, where's the syslog?
<gwhip> thanks for the link
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: in /var/log but you can use log reader in system > administration if you're on Jaunty
<Interphase> does anyone else notice that firefox uses a lot of CPU?
<aleron6> so any boyd knows of a windows movie maker alternatove
<joannethrax> Interphase: Firefox does that.  Especially if you're low on RAM
<dreamy> anyone using the new sis driver for ubuntu ?
<serph> dreamy url?
<dreamy> w8.. ill give to u in moment
<silvernode> How can I change the main menu icon in gnome ?
<dreamy> can i paste in the room?
<serph> if its one line
<dreamy> k
<Interphase> joannethrax, I'm not low on RAM
<dreamy> http://www.sis.com/download/agreement.php?url=/download/
<meteor``> One or more applications depend on fwbuilder. To remove fwbuilder and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager.
<meteor``> Im getting this while removing fwbuilder
<dreamy> serph: im sad just bcause for linux it doesnt includes the  672 fx .. but for vista and xp it does
<supreme__> how can i become a certified ubuntu support master of universe (or some like that XD)?
<TuxedoBond> My network connection still will not connect.
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: appendix A here may be useful for at least troubleshooting and maybe solve
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<dreamy> serph: do u got a sis?
<Apollo2366> VCoolio, theres some stuff from syslog that I'm putting into my pastebin. http://pastebin.com/m3607207 Does any of it mean anything to you?
<OuterSpaceMan> How do I disable notify-osd?
<serph> I do dreamy I just placed an nvidia card in today because every crashed with sis
<Apollo2366> VCoolio, and thanks for the link
<serph> but now suspend doesnt work ofcourse
<TuxedoBond> It works for at least a while if I restart the router.
<TuxedoBond> The router doesn't recognise the laptop unless I restart the router.
<TuxedoBond> After I think it continues to work fine.
<dreamy> serph: u mean u had one but u quit?
<TuxedoBond> Is this a common problem?
<joannethrax> So...no one can help me with the fact that nm-applet won't let me choose to enable wireless?
<dreamy> serph: do check it out ;) .. my pc image has become so greattt
<TuxedoBond> I don't see the link light on the router turn on always for the windows XP install yet the internet connection still works on it.
<serph> dreamy, its an onboard one from an old p4,
<TuxedoBond> Ubuntu does not.
<wahnfrieden> hi
<TuxedoBond> Hi.
<supreme__> i hate you all since nobody listened to me! (xD im just kidding)
<serph> dreamy thanks I'll definatly take a look .
<dreamy> k
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: if you run "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" does that fix sound?
<wahnfrieden> is there some way to have a keyboard shortcut to make a window take up the left/right half of my screen?
<wahnfrieden> so I can tile some windows
<supreme__> see you , bye
<wahnfrieden> I'm in gnome
<OuterSpaceMan> Anyone know how to stop notify-osd?
<donspaulding> jaunty keeps hosing my file systems.  If I leave it up long enough, it becomes read-only, and then when I reboot, bam, fsck UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY.  I can't find one thing that does it, but it happened late in Jaunty's dev cycle and hasn't been fixed in the release.
<donspaulding> does that ring any bells with anyone as to a specific bug?
<dreamy> serph:are you well informed at this 3d .. perfromance .. drivers etc .. issues?
<donspaulding> suse 11.1 on a different partition of the same drive has been running like a charm for 2 months.
<Apollo2366> VCoolio, no
<mobi-sheep> KDE Experts.  Where can I toggle on Hidden in Dolphin? CTRL + H (from Gnome) does not work and I looked in "Configure Dolphin" too.
<bucky> donspaulding: usplash made jaunty boot as read-only
<serph> dreamy Not at all, I was just installing on this old system as a favour to a friend. Noticed with the sis onboard was very sluggish so I simply put in an old nvidia fx5600.
<bucky> donspaulding:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1171459
<VCoolio> Apollo2366:  too bad, would have been nice. ok, try the appendix link
<dreamy> serph: ok.. let me say tho, i realy glad at my new image
<serph> new image?
<dreamy> serph: sorry .. i meant after isntalling this driver .. my image become realy awesome
<tpirate5> how do i install gnome desktop on my ubuntu server?
<Apollo2366> VCoolio, ok...
<CapaH> One thing is frustrating to me. I want to scp a file from one computer in my network to another. Now, the catch is you have to be root to have permissions for the file. Therefore, I cannot simply say: scp me@server:/path/file ./  --- since I somehow have to 'su' to become root. Further, I have it configured so that direct root ssh is impossible. How can I do this?
<serph> dreamy, does the program fspot work for you, in slide show with the new driver?
<dreamy> serph: no idea.. im using vista on the lap that has the sis graphics card, im waiting for a linux release for the sis
<serph> dreamy oh, there isn't a linux version?
<donspaulding> bucky: thanks, but I don't think that's it.  / comes up just fine as read/write, then after running for a few hours (never the same amount of time) things start acting wonky and it gets remounted as read-only.
<dreamy> yes but not for the 672 fx
<dreamy> serp..
<donspaulding> and it's not just /, it does it to my /home partition as well
<serph> i see I have an older one
<dreamy> ok..
<supreme_> hi
<mickster04> hi again
<wiske57> Can't play an audio cd in the CD-ROM drive. Audio is fine in Amarok when you play a .mp3 file, no problem with audio in Firefox such as playing a video. Put the same CD-ROM and audio cable in another box and no problem. Any thoughts?
<bucky> donspaulding: ext3 ?
<donspaulding> yup
<TuxedoBond> On Ubuntu the upper bar icon that shows the network connections has an x and says no valid connections, yet I am connected.
<TuxedoBond> Any idea?
<tpirate5> on ubuntu sudo apt-get install wont install anything
<mickster04> TuxedoBond, how connceted?
<bucky> donspaulding: is this with grub or grub2 ?
<TuxedoBond> My router must also be restarted in order for Ubuntu to be recognised and given internet access.
<mickster04> tpirate5, what u trying to install?
<tpirate5> gnome desktop
<donspaulding> bucky: jaunty shipped with grub right?
<TuxedoBond> Via ethernet cable to a router.
<donspaulding> I don't think it's grub2
<bucky> yup
<mobi-sheep> KDE Experts.  Where can I toggle on Hidden in Dolphin? CTRL + H (from Gnome) does not work and I looked in "Configure Dolphin" too.
<TuxedoBond> I suppose the X is just showing me that no wireless connections are active?
<TuxedoBond> I still wonder why the router needs to be restarted to get a connection in Ubuntu, while Windows Xp has no problem.
<bucky>  / comes up just fine as read/write, then after running for a few hours, comes up as read only
<tpirate5> mickster, any ideas?
<mickster04> TuxedoBond, i never have had that problem the x is for wireless and how long to u wait before restartin?
<donspaulding> yeah, remounts read-only while still running, then a reboot gives the fsck failures.
<CorpX> anyone know how to start a new log file in the middle of a putty session?
<bucky> donspaulding: unless someone else has any ideas it sounds like memory corruption to me
<bucky> donspaulding: test your memory ?
<TuxedoBond> mickster04: About five minutes or so.
<donspaulding> bucky: I will, but it seems odd that suse would run just fine all this time.
<bucky> hmm...
<donspaulding> maybe memory corruption+newer kernel?
<TuxedoBond> I didn't have this problem when I only had the gnome-core xorg, and GDM installed.
<donspaulding> I feel like I'm hitting a corner case of bad code here.
<bucky> donspaulding: can you press escape at the grub menu and fall back to an older kernel?
<donspaulding> bucky: this guy seems to have run into the exact same problems I've had, without any solutions:  http://abing.gotdns.com/posts/2009/ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<th0r> donspaulding: are you using 2.6.28-14?
<tpirate5> anyone know how to install vnc via ssh on ubuntu server. all the commands ive tried said it cant find the package
<donspaulding> th0r: no, all I've got are -11 and -13
<AzMoo> Hey guys. I'm running an NTP server. Up until last weekend it worked great, but now netstat says it's listening and the server is running, but if it doesn't respond to ntp requests and if I run a portscan with nmap it's not showing up on that. Where can I look? I am stumped.
<th0r> donspaulding: ok...I have encountered some problems with -14 that cleared up when I went back to -13
<mickster04> TuxedoBond, no i have no idea....try turnin it on after ur router?
<mickster04> TuxedoBond, restart should be different to normal start up?
<nsadmin> millicent?
<donspaulding> th0r: I think I tried switching kernels back when JJ was first released, I'll give it another go tonight
<th0r> tpirate5: you should be able to install it with 'sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<tpirate5> tried that
<tpirate5> said it couldnt find the package
<th0r> tpirate5: you need to enable all the repos in the server
<tpirate5> how do i do that?
<Apollo2366> Hey, for the past couple of hours, I haven't been able to get any audio to play on my system. I'm using pulseaudio, Intrepid, I've already tried everything in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900. At the login screen, audio plays just fine, but when I actually log in, no sound plays. Also, here is a pastebin entry with the output from a command someone told me to try (I can't remember what command) And som relevant-l
<th0r> tpirate5: vnc4server is in universe. To be honest, I don't know how to do it from the command line.
<tpirate5> kk ill check it out on google
<th0r> tpirate5: yeah...I was just going to do that
<th0r> tpirate5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<bucky> donspaulding: i'd ask in #ubuntu-devel and show them that link
<th0r> tpirate5: you can do it by editing sources.list. If you need the repo line to enter let me know and I will look at mine
<tpirate5> kk thanks th0r
<MrPiracy> The installer won't recognize my partitions, could anyone please help me?
<Apollo2366> VCoolio: You still there?
<th0r> tpirate5: in fact, that link shows the universe lines about half way down
<nsadmin> MrPiracy how did you make them?
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: yeah, found anything?
<Apollo2366> VCoolio: Nope, nothing in Appendix A worked.
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, i've been messing with partitions for a long time, but now all the other tools will see them, except ubuntu live cd
<MrPiracy> nsadmin fdisk -l will list them no problem
<nsadmin> does ubuntu live cd have sfdisk?
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, i have no idea
<tpirate5> i tried /etc/apt/sources.list but it says permission denied which doesnt make sense because im logged in as root
<VCoolio> Apollo2366: nothing in the playback tab
<Apollo2366> Nothing
<nsadmin> what are you running right now, and what kind of machine you got?
<th0r> tpirate5: do you have synaptic open by any chance?
<tpirate5> no
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, i'm on Windows 7 latest build, Core2Duo, Sata II 500gb drive
<Corsair^^away> how do i mount a network drive?
<nexsja> there. so how can i mount a network drive?
<rogue_king> hi everyone
<munk> huh, my irc crashes when I open the channels window... Anyone know a channel for the transcoder application?
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, did that a thousand times
<tpirate5> sudo: /usr/bin/nano: command not found
<prince_jammys> tpirate5: echo "$PATH"
<GhostWolf> 0o what in the name??
<Apollo2366_> Hey, for the past couple of hours, I haven't been able to get any audio to play on my system. I'm using pulseaudio, Intrepid, I've already tried everything in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900. At the login screen, audio plays just fine, but when I actually log in, no sound plays. Also, here is a pastebin entry with the output from a command someone told me to try (I can't remember what command) And som relevant-looking lines from my syslog: 
<nsadmin> tpirate5: so you need something to help you understand pathnames, relative and absolute and what's the difference and how to specify which... maybe a basic unix tutorial or shell tutorial for that, and maybe you could use a shell tutorial anyway
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy whats the brand of the switch??
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, leadership
<damien_> I've got a spanish keyboard. How do I get it to work with Ubuntu
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, it works find on windows7/xp and even hackintosh
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy hmm i dunno then i bought iogear one from a local computer shop and i didn't have both my computers on when i hooked it up
<prince_jammys> !keyboard > damien_
<ubottu> damien_, please see my private message
<mattgyver> Can fail2ban monitor webmin?
<GhostWolf> and when i turned on my nix box it was at 640x480..
<rogue_king> the desktop on my laptop extends beyond the screen itself, is there a file i can modify to adjust this?
<nsadmin> MrPiracy so let me understand where it doesn't work...
<nsadmin> just on the installer?
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, i could just take it all off ... it would do for now i just have a friends pc here, but i'll soon get my other computer back and i wanted it to be working
<damien_> prince_jammys: That doesn't wokr
<nsadmin> can you get into your ubuntu?
<mickster04> rogue_king, have u tried display settings first
<prince_jammys> damien_: OK.
<here4thegear> I am using ubuntu server. I did not set it up. I do not know how apache/php/mysql were installed (apt-get or aptitude), but, I know I do not have cURL which I need. What are the chances that running sudo aptitude install php5-curl will give me what I need (even though php is already installed?)
<damien_> prince_jammys: I have a spanish keyboard with keys for spanish
<prince_jammys> damien_: yes, i know. i thought that factoid would address your problem.
<damien_> prince_jammys: None of the layouts match my keyboard
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, yes, i'm now trying to reinstall the whole system because i think it will be easier for me ... but the partition editor in ubuntu will see my main drive as a empty space only
<rogue_king> mickster04, yea i have. it only allows me to use 1024 x 512
<prince_jammys> damien_: if it didn't, i don't know the solution.
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy well im just saying what helped with me depends on what ya monitor accepts, video card and all that so i don't know it works for me.. and i didn't have a install disk
<nsadmin> MrPiracy: ok, can you boot your ubuntu now?
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, even fdisk -l, partition magic, acronis disk manager, ...., even DOS ones will see them all just fine
<nsadmin> and then come here
<n2diy> I just used grsync and ssh to copy from "elmo" to "curly", and it worked! I then tried the same operation, and now I get a remote host ID has changed error. Is this because Elmo's known_hosts file replaced Curly"s?
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy maybe you should look up the name of the switch online and see if theres any updates available.. or that it can be used with a nix box
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, yes i can, but it will be in 640x480 resolution, kinda hard to deal with
<nsadmin> wheres n2?
<nsadmin> MrPiracy: I'd just like to have you try one thing
<Apollo2366_>  Hey, for the past couple of hours, I haven't been able to get any audio to play on my system. I'm using pulseaudio, Intrepid, I've already tried everything in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900. At the login screen, audio plays just fine, but when I actually log in, no sound plays. Also, here is a pastebin entry with the output from a command someone told me to try (I can't remember what command) And som relevant-looking lines from my syslog:
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, shoot
<GhostWolf> anywho.. i forgot how to change to a folder/directory thats in the main folder im in terminal can someone help?
<nsadmin> btw what happens when you remove the switch
<prince_jammys> GhostWolf: the 'cd' command changes dir.
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, i dont think there are drivers for that ... it's just a swtich, no drivers at all
<GhostWolf> prince_jammys i know
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, i didtn try that yet
<mrken1> Total newb here but also having sound issues
<mickster04> rogue_king, well what are your current settings
<prince_jammys> GhostWolf: ok, misunderstood your question then.
<nixn00b> Hello, im running ubuntu jaunty and have a video card question, is this the correct place to ask?
<mrken1> just installed ubuntu for first stab at linux
<MrPiracy> nsadmin, but i think it's all screwd up now because i've been tyring to edit xorg.conf and all that ... even reinstalled NVIDIA drivers
<mrken1> looked at forum sticky and manuals no avail
<GhostWolf> prince_jammy i mean the full command like cd /home/games or something like that i forgot what i have to type first
<mickster04> nixn00b, yea probly
<rogue_king> mickster04: resolution set to 1024 x 512 @ 60Hz refresh and normal rotation. thats all i can see of my display settings
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy did you buy the switch at a retailer??
<x_or> Does anyone know of a simple command line FTP client?  I want something with no configuration file that I can use for programmatic tests of FTP.  Just to run on localhost.
<nsadmin> that would be somethign to try... so what I want you to do once you're booted into your ubuntu, is first to come here, then to rewrite your partition table, finally test to see if ubuntu installer sees the partitions after that (don't try rewriting in dos/win/macos)
<mickster04> well thats too wide?
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, do you happen to use NVIDIA ?
<mickster04> rogue_king,  well thats too wide?
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, i bought down the corner
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy yes my vid card is xfx
<mickster04> mrken1, more details then
<mrken1> sure
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, the cheaper i could find
<damien_> I've got this keyboard http://www.datacal.com/spanish-keyboards.htm but I'm not sure how to configure it
<mrken1> intel arch
<rogue_king> mickster04, yes. i can see maybe 60% of the desktop
<nixn00b> will this video card http://cgi.ebay.com/ATI-Radeon-HD-4650-1GB-DDR2-PCIE-HD4650-HDMI-Video-Card_W0QQitemZ370165499254QQcategoryZ3762QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp2773.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D38%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54 - work with this mother board? - http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2507
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy ok but that doesn't answer was it a retailer store you got it from??
<here4thegear> GhostWolf: cd folder/whatev
<mrken1> 64 bit ubuntu
<mickster04> rogue_king,  what should the resolution be then?
<Noxourne> hello
<mrken1> playing through hdmi nvidia card
<nsadmin> I'm also using nvidia and want to get xen going
<mrken1> into onkyo receiver
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, it's a grocery shop
<GhostWolf> here4thegear i did that i remember typing cd home or something like that
<Apollo2366_>  Hey, for the past couple of hours, I haven't been able to get any audio to play on my system. I'm using pulseaudio, Intrepid, I've already tried everything in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900. At the login screen, audio plays just fine, but when I actually log in, no sound plays. Also, here is a pastebin entry with the output from a command someone told me to try (I can't remember what command) And som relevant-looking lines from my syslog:
<n2diy> I just used grsync and ssh to copy /home from "elmo" to "curly", and it worked! I then tried the same operation again, and now I get a remote host ID has changed error. Is this because Elmo's known_hosts file replaced Curly"s?
<prince_jammys> x_or: the simplest would be 'ftp' itself. lftp is also available.
<Noxourne> Does anyone here use virtualbox
<rogue_king> mickster04, definitely above 1280 x 1024
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy well if you can take it back.. you should go to a local computer shop.. probably get a good one for around 15 bucks or so for a 2port one
<nixn00b> Noxourne; yes
<mickster04> rogue_king, do u have compixz
<mickster04> z?
<mickster04> rogue_king, do u have compiz, you may have desktop zoom on?
<Apollo2366_> nick Apollo2366
<GhostWolf> ah now i got it.. dang terminal
<Noxourne> I installed virtualbox 3.0 by both the .deb file and by repository but it makes no launcher in the applications list
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, i'm in brazil, everything here is expensive ... no 15 bucks KVM here, i got mine for around 40 dollars, all the others were around 100
<here4thegear> n2diy: yes, probably so, but you can probably use the ip address instead though.
<zeitsofa> hello - i have some trouble with LVM. i have a new install with luks and LVM on a new disk. know i like to use my old one with same vg name but it dosn't work. can anyone help me?
<rogue_king> mickster04, no i never messed with compiz. and all this occured after i downloaded the upgrade for 9.04. btw im running it on the HP Mini
<mickster04> Noxourne, try terminal
<nixn00b> Noxourne; i installed mine through synaptic package manager i think it was with no problems useing ubuntu jaunty,i had to for school to run visual basic
<mickster04> rogue_king, r u running desktop or nbr?
<rogue_king> mickster04, desktop
<mzz> n2diy: bit hard to tell. It seems likely you overwrote known_hosts, but I'm not sure if that should be giving you this error, depending on what's in the files and how you're ssh-ing.
<GhostWolf> well i dunno then mrPiracy.. maybe the one you have doesn't work with nix only way to see is google the name of the brand and see if they have a site and look for the product you have and see if it will work for nix machines
<n2diy> here4thegear: actually, I was using the machines ip address.
<Noxourne> it's not in synaptic package manager, even though it's available to install from apt-get
<mzz> n2diy: if I get those and know the id was supposed to change I just remove the offending line from known_hosts by hand.
<nixn00b> will this video card http://cgi.ebay.com/ATI-Radeon-HD-4650-1GB-DDR2-PCIE-HD4650-HDMI-Video-Card_W0QQitemZ370165499254QQcategoryZ3762QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp2773.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D38%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54 - work with this mother board? - http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2507
<Noxourne> are there hidden packages in synaptic?
<rogue_king> mickster04, when i first installed it the resolution was perfect. then after the update i can't change the resolution (even after reistalling it twice)
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, i dont see a reason why a switch would be compatible or not ... it's my monitor behind all the cables, isnt it?
<mickster04> rogue_king, hmm...well i wuold recomend gettin compiz fusion icon then using that to go thu settings and seeing if u can edit zoom things thereut that probly wont be the problem....
<mickster04> rogue_king, what did u first install
<n2diy> mzz: well, the error message goes on to tell me to adid the new host key to known_host, and all will be well again.
<rogue_king> mickster04, 9.04
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, i thought i'd just need to edit my config files and add moded resolutions i could choose from in the GUI
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy it doesn't matter if its your monitor you need to connect it to both computers and if its not compatible it won't work..
<Noxourne> bah, I'll just make a launcher on the desktop for it
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy no cause all i did was restarted and it was fine..
<nixn00b> Noxourne; mine is located in applications > accessories > when i first installed it , i kept looking under system tools
<mickster04> rogue_king, so ou updated it?
<Apollo2366> Hey, for the past couple of hours, I haven't been able to get any audio to play on my system. I'm using pulseaudio, Intrepid, I've already tried everything in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900. At the login screen, audio plays just fine, but when I actually log in, no sound plays. Also, here is a pastebin entry with the output from a command someone told me to try (I can't remember what command) And som relevant-looking lines from my syslog: h
<mickster04> rogue_king, upgradin is different
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy so either the switch you got is not compatible or you got a bad switch
<mzz> n2diy: you can just remove the existing entry, and you'll get the usual prompt to accept a new host
<mzz> n2diy: but yeah, editing would also work
<mickster04> Apollo2366, it looks like no one knows ur solution try again tomoz
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, it works find on windows and mac os x
<Fishy-> how do you set up a network drive on ubuntu
<rogue_king> mickster04, yes. my apologies for getting the two terms mixed up.
<MrPiracy> GhostWolf, fine*
<nixn00b> Fishy-, i think with SAMBA
<Apollo2366> mickster04: ok...
<dhiren> hello
<mickster04> rogue_king, ah ok...ermm did u get any notices abut changing owt? wihilst updatin, have u checked again recently
<MrPiracy> GhostWon, nsadmin, hang on, i'll be back from ubuntu
<n2diy> mzz: ok, that would work for now, but I do need to make a proper fix. Any idea where I would find the RSA key ssh wants?
<GhostWolf> MrPiracy well most do.. but linux is not like windows or mac.. if you don't that by now then you will hve more issues long the line
<dhiren> i was wondering if there was anyone that could help me with an issue
<prince_jammys> dhiren: describe your problem in detail and someone will help.
<rogue_king> mickster04, unfortunately my wired NIC doesn't work so i haven't been capable of checking
<Athunye> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)  What is the module for this ethernet card ?
<GhostWolf> well im leaving i got my issue worked
<nixn00b> no ideas on if my video card will work with the motherboard? i dont see why it shouldnt i started a thread at ubuntu forums with no response yet , heres the ubuntu forums link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=be15d1c74d08be13975772027784f5b3&t=1215028
<dhiren> i have been trying to open an avi video file on ubuntu and i tried vlc, mplayer, and movie player that comes preinstalled and as soon as i open the file the player opens and than all the sudden closes
<mickster04> rogue_king, it could e that sumat isnt entirely updated or sumat like that...i dont really know. there is a file somewhere that has a list of  graphical devices and stuff ut i cant remember where...:(
<frostbite7> hey guys. when i try to install a theme on 9.04 it continues to tell me that the theme is not valid. what do i do?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: does this happen with ALL avi's?
<dhiren> yes.
<dhiren> even mp3s
<dhiren> and flacs
<phenix> dhiren: can you play DVDs on your system?
<here4thegear> using ubuntu server, which someone else set up, I need to install cURL. apparently sudo aptitude install php5-curl will do the trick, but, how would this effect a pre-existing php5 install? will it just re-install php5 with the curl options, or will it break my php5?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dhiren> dont believe so
<dhiren> can i pm u?
<nixn00b> dhiren; do you have the correct drivers installed for your video/audio card? is it nvidia card?
<rogue_king> mickster04, thanks for the help. im going to ask to see if anyone in here knows where the file is located
<frostbite7> no how do i do that?
<phenix> dhiren: in terminal, go: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mickster04> dhiren, are u sure the file even works?
<prince_jammys> !codecs| dhiren: Follow this:
<ubottu> dhiren: Follow this:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dhiren> yeah im positive it works
<dhiren> it worked on XP
<dhiren> i just switched over to ubuntu
<rogue_king> does anyone know where the file is that contains all the possbile graphical devices and possibly even the resolutions allowed
<mzz> n2diy: iirc ssh prints it
<dhiren> and i dont think i installed a driver i have and intel video card.
<nixn00b> rogue_king, goto system > preferences > display i think for the resolution changes
<prince_jammys> dhiren: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dhiren> yeah i did that
<dhiren> its installing
<MrPiracy> nsadmin: ok, here i am, what were u going to suggest me to do?
<frostbite7> thank you guys so much. have a good dau..
<rogue_king> nixn00b, ive tried but after i update the system im only capable of 1024 x 512 resolution
<TuxedoBond> Regardless of when I cold boot into Ubuntu, or soft restart after, it doesn't make the internet connection my wired router. I have to power off/on the router for it to work.
<dhiren> prince_jammys: its installing fonts?
<TuxedoBond> Correction, a soft restart after a cold boot DOES work.
<TuxedoBond> A plain cold boot does not.
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here using KDE, does "kde-config --version" display 3.5.10 for you?
<rogue_king> TuxedoBond, is this a fresh install? dual partition with windows? or format over windows installation?
<here4thegear> using ubuntu server, which someone else set up, I need to install cURL. apparently sudo aptitude install php5-curl will do the trick, but, how would this effect a pre-existing php5 install? will it just re-install php5 with the curl options, or will it break my php5?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: yes, it installs some microsoft fonts also.
<dhiren> same problem prince jammys
<mickster04> rogue_king, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dhiren> it opens the media player than it closes right away
<nixn00b> rogue_king; maybe system > admin > nvidia x server settings?
<nixn00b> no ideas on if my video card will work with the motherboard? i dont see why it shouldnt i started a thread at ubuntu forums with no response yet , heres the ubuntu forums link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=be15d1c74d08be13975772027784f5b3&t=1215028
<MrPiracy> nsadmin:  u there?
<TuxedoBond> rogue_king: Fresh install, dual boot set up with Windows XP, and separate partitions for each OS.
<rogue_king> mickster04, thank you. can't believe i didn't remember it
<mickster04> rogue_king, ditto
<prince_jammys> dhiren: open a terminal and run:  vlc -vvv /path/to/your_movie.avi.  You should see some error messages.
<rogue_king> nixn00b, not listed
<Nameless_au> leaf-sheep: kde-config --version Qt: 3.3.8b KDE: 3.5.10 kde-config: 1.0
<MrPiracy> ok, could anyone pls help me to restore my screen resolution after installing a KVM?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: vlc should spit out some error messages that will appear in the terminal you launched it from.
<rogue_king> TuxedoBond, whats happening is that windows is shutting the NIC off and Ubuntu doesn't communicate with the driver properly to turn it on
<nixn00b> MrPiracy, maybe try uninstalling whatever caused the problem just now?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: pastebin the error messages and attach the link here with your original question, so someone can help.
<grout> i have a ati 3300 on 9.04 64, the driver sucks cant even pplay 1920x1200 avi, do i have any options?
<mzz> TuxedoBond: just got here, which nic?
<prince_jammys> !paste|dhiren
<ubottu> dhiren: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MrPiracy> nixn00b: i installed a KVM, but now i am stuck at 640x480
<leaf-sheep> Nameless_au: Strange, isn't it?  Thought I was running KDE4
<rogue_king> mickster04, xorg.conf is completely blank
<Nameless_au> leaf-sheep: yeah i thought i had 4.2.2...
<nixn00b> MrPiracy, i would try to uninstall the KVM and see if it goes back to normal resolution
<mickster04> rogue_king,  wel thats not good
<mickster04> do some research into it then...
<mickster04> rogue_king, thats all i can offer
<leaf-sheep> Nameless_au: I wonder if you know how I can toggle on Hidden Files/Folders?
<MrPiracy> nixn00b: i dont want to even try that because i want the kvm to work
<frostbite7> .please can someone help. how do you install a mac leopard theme on 9.04
<rogue_king> mickster04, well the help provided is greatly appreciated
<nixn00b> will a pci express 16 card, work with a pci express 8 slot?
<Nameless_au> leaf-sheep:  u mean in dolphin?
<leaf-sheep> Nameless_au: Yes.
<dhiren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220169/
<nixn00b> leaf-sheep; goto view in the folders menu, then check the box that says "view hidden files"
<_Apple_> can I get some help adding resolutions to my second display
<rogue_king> TuxedoBond, i had the same problem when i had a desktop dual partitioned for Win XP and Ubuntu
<dhiren> prince jammys did i do it right
<Nameless_au> leaf-sheep: in dolphin, go under the 'View' menu, it is there.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: yes. the key error seems to be: "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<dhiren> what does that mean?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: that's the error message
<dhiren> problem with the video?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: now time to see what google has to say about that ;)
<leaf-sheep> Nameless_au: Wow. Thanks. I tried asking in #kubuntu and nobody responded. I tried Configure Dolphin too.  Nothing.  Thanks again. :)
<nixn00b> no ideas on if my video card will work with the motherboard? i dont see why it shouldnt i started a thread at ubuntu forums with no response yet , heres the ubuntu forums link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=be15d1c74d08be13975772027784f5b3&t=1215028
<nixn00b> please help!! :)
<dhiren> man ive been trying to figure this out for 3 to 4 days
<dhiren> i was gonna switch back to xp
<Nameless_au> leaf-sheep: no probs, #kubuntu can be slow at times, i know form experience
<Nameless_au> from*
<_Apple_> can I get some help adding resolutions to my second display
<prince_jammys> dhiren: Don't despair yet. For starters, see if this is relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185784.html
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the 3 yr old was on the computer.. :) hope he dident flood anything...
<leaf-sheep> Nameless_au: Is there anything else I should know about?  For instance, I just found out that applying something in a folder (view/settings/etc) does not apply globally.
<Socah> !resolution | _Apple_,
<ubottu> _Apple_,: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dhiren> seems like the same issue jammys
<prince_jammys> dhiren: check this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194746.html
<usr13> dhiren: Try mplayer
<usr13> dhiren: apt-cache search mplayer
<_Apple_> thank's ubottu, I was looking for that site lol
<dhiren> ive tried mplayer.
<dhiren> same effing issue
<dhiren> i havent installed my video card
<dhiren> could tat be it
<dhiren> well the driver for it
<dhiren> i have an intel video card.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: seems to be related to video memory, yes.
<frostbite7> i appreciate your help but the ".....does not appear to be a valid theme" message keeps coming up. any help?
<Nameless_au> leaf-sheep: um there are heaps of things one should 'know' about any OS they want to use on their computer - you'd have to be more specific
<prince_jammys> dhiren: intel is mentioned in the second link i posted.
<usr13> dhiren: apt-cache search w32codecs
<prince_jammys> yeah, install that too.
<usr13> dhiren: Where did you get aaf-ent.s05e05.avi
<usr13> ?
<leaf-sheep> Nameless_au: Oh okay. I'm great with Gnome (a year now) and been trying Kubuntu for 2 days now. Faced some issues. (Sounds, etc).  Slow support. Outdated information/version/etc. :)
<Blizzerand> Which are the best games in Ubuntu repository
<leaf-sheep> Nameless_au: I can assume it's not fully ready but it's getting there and frankly it's looking nice. :)
<usr13> dhiren: Can you supply a URL?
<Socah> !best || Blizzerand
<ubottu> | Blizzerand: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<usr13> Or can you show us aaf-ent.s05e05.avi ?
<Kangarooo> heelo.. HDD 1:WinXP 2:Ubuntu 3:just hdd w/o OS    i need to log in to WinXP 1st HDD. I cant. 1st booting was 2nd hdd. But WinXP was not shoving up in grub. So i switched back to 1st HDD to boot 1st. But there was also Grub and also w/o WinXP. Im now trying Super Grub Disk and cant guess witch optioon to choose. I already choose 10x and rebooted 10x bur cant get WINXP to work.. What to do? Witch option works?
<usr13> dhiren: Or can you show us aaf-ent.s05e05.avi ?
<Blizzerand> * k Which are the coolest games which you all enjoy in this heavy rain
<Nameless_au> leaf-sheep: yeah i'm a bit of a newb with kde myself, but i'm loving it (originally an xfce user)
<Socah> Kangarooo, there is no windows entry in grub? Or there is one, and doesn't start
<TuxedoBond> mzz: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
<Socah> Blizzerand, if you like fps games, try nexuiz
<Trizicus> is it common for suspend not to work?
<Kangarooo> Socah theres grub on both disks and no Win entry on both.
<mzz> TuxedoBond: mmm, haven't seen it with that one. I did hit it with a realtek chipset once, and worked around it by messing around in the driver properties in windows, telling it to not shut down the card
<TuxedoBond> rogue_king: It works after I cold boot into Ubuntu and then soft restart. Why is that?
<Socah> Kangarooo, just do -> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst, open google, find what entry you need to add for windows, and copy it to file, save, and check if it's ok.
<dhiren> how do i show it to u lol
<prince_jammys> dhiren: this seems to be relevant, too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/374258
<Socah> !grub | Kangarooo,
<ubottu> Kangarooo,: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<^menace^> hi all, anybody want to help me out here, ubuntu, starts up bar moves accross screen and then when i should get my desktop i just get balck screen, shade chnges as it trys to fire up a couple of times but thats it........... i think i need to get vesa driver functioning buti dont know how,,, ive been trying all day, somebody please
<mzz> TuxedoBond: if you're hitting the same thing I'm hitting it's because windows shuts down the card into a state the linux driver can't boot it back up from. You'll be fine as long as you cold-boot into ubuntu.
<Socah> Trizicus, I think it's pretty common
<Trizicus> So if I want to save power what should I do? Just dim it?
<Socah> Trizicus, all 3-4 laptops that I have used, was not able to suspend out-of-a-box
<mzz> Trizicus: suspend's technically harder than it sounds at first. Can sometimes be made to work by finding the right kernel/xorg combo.
<usr13> dhiren: how large is the file?
<WAVIN> hi, I cant mount my android phone with usb
<usr13> dhiren: pastebin it.
<Kangarooo> Socah ups now theres no grub on both disks.. i messed something up. :)
<Serpher> I was given a domain and password to edit a website I didn't make nor register. Are there any tools Ubuntu has to upload and download these files (wget)?
<Trizicus> How do I save power w/o suspend?
<Socah> Trizicus, you got laptop, yes? You can managed your cpu requency, screen brightness.
<Trizicus> Yes a laptop
<Socah> Kangarooo, use link that ububott gave you, and check repairing grub section
<Dr_Willis> WAVIN:  most of the time ive seen people have 'cant mount phone issue' they dont realize that most phones have a 'usb/drive  mode' in the menus  thta has to be activated.
<rogue_king> TuxedoBond, i haven't heard a problem like that before
<Trizicus> How do I do that? I know how to do manage the dim but what about cpu freq
<mzz> Trizicus: standby (suspend to ram) may still work if hibernate (suspend to disk) does not
<Socah> Serpher, wput
<^menace^> anybody hi all, anybody want to help me out here, ubuntu, starts up bar moves accross screen and then when i should get my desktop i just get balck screen, shade chnges as it trys to fire up a couple of times but thats it........... i think i need to get vesa driver functioning buti dont know how,,, ive been trying all day, somebody please
<Trizicus> Neither work on my laptop
<mzz> Trizicus: also spinning down the drive, turning off the display/backlight and powering down the network all conserve a bit of power.
<dhiren> 232.7 MB (244051968 bytes)
<Socah> Trizicus, also install package named powertop, and run it
<Serpher> Socah: thanks
<Trizicus> what will it od?
<Trizicus> do*
<usr13> dhiren: So where did you get it?
<WAVIN> Dr_Willis: yes it works now
<Dr_Willis> ^menace^:  vesa driver would be the bottom of the barrel 'fail safe' sort of driver.    tell the channel your exact video card - is a good idea.
<dhiren> torrents
<Socah> Trizicus, it will help you to turn off thing, that you don't use and that waste memory
<mzz> Trizicus: I recommend against blindly following the recommendations from powertop, but its list of wakeup-hungry apps and possibly its power measurements can be useful.
<dhiren> its an episode of entourage
<Trizicus> It says it supports Intel and I am AMD lol
<WAVIN> thanks
<Socah> damn, not memory, power
<Trizicus> How could I contribute to fixing the suspend problem?
<^menace^> hi all, anybody want to help me out here, ubuntu, starts up bar moves accross screen and then when i should get my desktop i just get balck screen, shade chnges as it trys to fire up a couple of times but thats it........... i think i need to get vesa driver functioning buti dont know how,,, ive been trying all day, somebody please, ati radeon mobility hd2600
<prince_jammys> dhiren: My guess is that your video card driver is not configured properly.
<dhiren> i never configured it how do i do that?
<Socah> ^menace^, go to console, (alt+ctrl+f1), log-in, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , find section "driver" and replace entry with vesa, save, reboot
<^menace^> dr_willis, but if  icould get vesa up then i could get into my system and just install another driver, right? im only two weeks into ubuntu, so not experianced with command line defore now
<Socah> ^menace^, yes, you can
<prince_jammys> dhiren: paste here (in the channel), the output of the following:  lspci|grep VGA
<^menace^> socah, cant get concole in system, recovery modes is all thats available
<dhiren> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<TuxedoBond> mzz: That's the problem. Cold booting into Ubuntu DOES not provide a functional network connection without a router reset, yet if I cold boot into Ubuntu and then soft restart it does work WITHOUT a router reset.
<Socah> ^menace^, you can do same from recovery mode
<knightwise> heya
<TuxedoBond> Windows XP is never booted in my scenario.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: ok.
<Serpher> Can 'Places --> Connect to Server' be used to edit a website?
<WAVIN> Ie mounted it but now it says error "The folder "?" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: type the nickname of the person you're talking to in the channel, else your message can get lost. you can type the first few characters and then the tab key to autocomplete: eg: princ<TAB>
<dhiren> prince_jammys, sorry
<prince_jammys> dhiren: that's ok. now you know :)
<aleksio> Serpher: no
<Serpher> Is there any program with a GUI that I can use or is it all wget and wput?
<n2diy> I just backed /home from one box to another, all my files made it, but not the apps. to run them. What else should I back up?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: the configuration is in a file located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf . open that file in a text editor, and pastebin it like you did before.
<Megabyte> 1311 people. Wow.
<MrPiracy> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mzz> TuxedoBond: that's peculiar and differs from the issue I encountered. Can't debug it right now, sorry, I'm falling asleep
<frostbite7> how do you install themes on jaunty
<frostbite7> ?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: also, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<^menace^> Socah, im using 9.04 ubuntu, when i tried to do that with alive cd it told me that it overirdes those settings from elsewhere and i  couldnt save my changes........ would this be diferent from in recovery mode and also, whast the command to save?
<dhiren> the newest one
<dhiren> jaunty
<Megabyte> Can you guys even see me in this multitude?
<frostbite7> yeah
<Pici> !html | Serpher
<ubottu> Serpher: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<bazhang> frostbite7, download them and drag and drop on the theme manager
<prince_jammys> !changethemes > frostbite7
<ubottu> frostbite7, please see my private message
<rfm> Is there something I can put in a gnome panel that displays the local host name?  I have two jaunty machines on a kvm switch and it's sometimes hard to tell where I am....
<^menace^> frostbite, care or youl end up in my situation lol
<soreau> Megabyte: no
<dhiren> prince_jammys,  9.04
<prince_jammys> dhiren: ok.
<Megabyte> soreau, lol
<jrib> rfm: personally I would use a different theme to distinguish, but I don't know the answer to your question
<Serpher> ubottu: Sorry...I mean something to edit files ON the server, uploading and downloading them. Thank you though.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2diy> rfm: just keep a terminal open?
<frostbite7> i always get a message that says the theme isnt valid
<Megabyte> ubottu, command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<jrib> Serpher: gedit should work fine...
<Megabyte> ubottu, commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> frostbite7, then choose another, or follow the instructions on the page on how to install them
<Serpher> I mean like an FTP client...I don't really know my terminology for this
<bazhang> Megabyte, please /msg ubottu
<mzz> Serpher: it depends! If you have some kind of access to the server that's compatible with places -> connect to... then that should work just fine
<jrib> Serpher: nautilus is one (connect to server like you said)
<jrib> !ftp | Serpher
<ubottu> Serpher: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<mzz> Serpher: "to edit a website" is a bit vague
<Megabyte> bazhang, ok
<mickster04> frostbite7, even on default themes?
<dhiren> prince_jammys, http://paste.ubuntu.com/220177/
<katey> n,,,
<TuxedoBond> mzz: No problem.
<katey> lklil
<katey> iklkmklmlmlmlkmklml
<katey> ok,
<FloodBot1> katey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: is it a laptop?
<katey> bye
<bazhang> katey, stop
<dhiren> nope
<dhiren> pc
<prince_jammys> ok
<katey> jljohhiohi
<dhiren> prince_jammys, nope its a Dell desktop
<katey> llll
<katey> iljijuhyygk'
<katey> ljojouhkhbiuilijojlih
<frostbite7> No
<TuxedoBond> mzz: It could be my router, yet it didn't happen with a mnimal Ubuntu install with XORG, GDM and Gnome-Core.
<Condoulo> ok, for some reason I'm having issues sharing files between two Ubuntu machines. I have Samba installed on both of em, and created a share on one, but the other one won't access it
<frostbite7> just downloded ones
<mickster04> frostbite7, well then maybe the theme is invalid?
<^menace^> socah, thanks ill have another go
<soreau> Condoulo: samba is for sharing with windoze. You want to use ssh
<frostbite7> lol the 22 themes i tried couldnt have all been
<Condoulo> soreau, oh? there a UI for connecting via that method? >.<
<WAVIN> how to change permissions for mounted usb connected phone?
<bazhang> frostbite7, some themes are invalid/badly done, try some others, or follow the instructions on the page you download them from
<usr13> Condoulo: Are you sharing these same files with a MS Windows machine?
<f7ee_> ﻿Which small Graphics2D-containing library can I add to sablewm java virtual machine?
<phenix> Condoulo: you could try clicking Places->Connect to Server.  Then, enter smb://x.x.x.x for the ip of the machine that has the share on it.
<Socah> ^menace^, you need to use it with sudo
<Socah> ^menace^, to save
<Condoulo> usr13, yes. I'm trying to share the files between three different OS': Windows, Ubuntu, OS X
<soreau> Condoulo: Not sure. Just use something like 'scp /path/to/file 192.168.1.102:/home/username' for instance
<rfm> jrib: trouble is I'm not on either of them enough to remember which theme is which; n2diy: trouble is I ssh between them often, and have the prompt wired to set the window title to the ssh'ed to.  I think what I'll do is just make wallpaper images consisting of the name repeated over and over again, like TV talking head backdrops
<^menace^> Socah, just exiting will save or should i type a command to save?
<mickster04> frostbite7, if you got al of one type an u need a different type then yes?
<davidguard> Hi guys, I'm looking for a good tutorial on setting up a printer server. I have a fedora box which I'm planning on using as a server and I want to attach my printer to that and be able to print from a mac book pro, and a bunch of linux laptops. The howtos I've found don't work and don't give enough detail to help me understand why they aren't working.
<bazhang> frostbite7, let's keep in channel (no PM)
<histo> davidguard: i've used cups for that on my home network.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: while we figure this out, check out the links i'm posting. This one is your problem to a tee (some with the same video card)
<usr13> davidguard: It's shared by default
<frostbite7> OKAY.........thanks for the help
<prince_jammys> dhiren: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7285872
<bazhang> frostbite7, you're welcome
<^menace^> ok ill go try thanks,
<gmap> how can i stream audio from a mic on 1 computer, and have another computer on the lan hear
<davidguard> histo: that's what I tried too but I don't know howto get it working. I tried printing from the MBP but it isn't printing. I'm a bit confused
<Stanley_> j #apache
<th0r> gmap: use a sip phone
<chrome_> hi, when I connect through ssh I see a text. How can I change that text?
<Socah> ^menace^, ctrl+o saves, ctrl+x exit
<th0r> chrome_: change the motd file
<usr13> chrome_: What do you mean>?
<chrome_> where is it?
<gmap> th0r can i keep it on my lan or must i use the internet
<davidguard> histo: do you know of a good tutorial on the subject?
<chrome_> th0r: where's it?
<th0r>  chrome_ the location is defined in ssh_config
<chrome_> ok :P
<^menace^> Socah, aha cool, thanks ciao fo now
<th0r> gmap you can keep it local, some software will let you go direct ip to ip
<gmap> th0r: do you know any off hand?
<barqers> guys, how do I unlock /var/www? When I try to browse to my site inside this directory it gives me a 403 Forbidden error!
<davidguard> histo: I'm willing to learn it fully but I need to start with something a bit basic.
<dhiren> prince_jammys, i tried to use wine and install vlc the windows version and the file opens but it skips like crazy
<th0r> gmap: not in the distro...it has been a few years since I tinkered with that. There were several phone packages on the web for free that worked ip to ip but I don't recall the names
<jrib> rfm: it's probably a trivial thing to write if it doesn't exist, just take some hello wold example and change a line
<th0r> gmap: you might look at ekiga and see if it allows that
<zenlunatic> barqers, what's 'ls -ld /var' say?
<gmap> k thx
<prince_jammys> dhiren: did you try the temporary workaround in the most recent link i pasted?
<barqers> zenlunatic: drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4096 2009-07-16 20:32 /var
<prince_jammys> dhiren: this seems to be a recent bug.
<zenlunatic> barqers, what about /var/www ?
<barqers> zenlunatic: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2009-07-16 21:06 /var/www. Also when I right click the 'inetpub' directory under /var/www and view properties, it says I am not the owner and cannot change permissions on it
<dhiren> wat was the themp workaround?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: definitely a recent problem. i'm seeing many pages of people complaining about this.
<prince_jammys> all pretty recent
<dhiren> prince_jammys, so theres no way to fix it?
<zenlunatic> barqers, who is the owner?
<barqers> zenlunatic: It wouldn't let me move my directory there to begin with, so I did, 'sudo cp -r /home/barqers/Desktop/inetpub /var/www'
<barqers> zenlunatic: I am the owner of this computer, only 1 account on it. Mine/
<zenlunatic> barqers, assume you're using apache?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: From the page (only for the "totem" player): "Workaround to get it working: open gstreamer-properties. Then, Video tab, Default Output section. Change the Plugin from "Autodetect" to "X Window System (No Xv)" and close. This way, totem will play any video format, but the other players still not working."
<zenlunatic> barqers, well technically there are several non-human users :D
<chrome_> th0r: I can't see the location of that file in the ssh_config..
<dhiren> prince_jammys, alright thanks
<th0r> chrome_: give me a sec to check it out
<prince_jammys> dhiren: presumably you can start by typing "gstreamer-properties" in a terminal, and do the rest
<prince_jammys> dhiren: i don't have that installed here.
<barqers> zenlunatic: Lol true. Yeah I setup Apache2 with asp support. I placed files in the /var/www directory, and tried http://localhost and got "It works!" but when I go to http://localhost/inetpub/index.html I get an error
<dhiren> okay whats totem
<zenlunatic> dhiren, video player
<zenlunatic> "movie player" in menu
<tj83_> can anyone please tell me. if someone were to physically local at the machine deleted some files.  and then emptied the trash... i realize that one cannot get them back unless were to do serious recovery hit or miss if its be over written but i dont think it has . However... what if you just wanted to know "when" they were deleted. certainly there is a log or some place to find a time stamp for file deletion or even trash empty actions. please someone help
<tj83_> me if at all possible.
<dhiren> oh okay
<zenlunatic> dhiren, they're using generic names for noobs
<th0r> chrome_: doh! that message comes from the server, so it is in sshd_config. The line you want is
<th0r> Banner /etc/issue.net
<dhiren> prince_jammys, SUCCESS!
<prince_jammys> dhiren: good.
<dhiren> prince_jammys, too bad it skips a little
<th0r> chrome_: you can either edit the default (issue.net) or create another file and put the filename in the config file
<tj83_> serious nobody knows?
<chrome_> th0r: thank you :)
<prince_jammys> dhiren: a little error message goes a long way. remember that! ;)
<dhiren> lol
<prince_jammys> dhiren: but there still should be a REAL solution, which i'm not finding.
<dhiren> prince_jammys, so you think they'll be working on this issue?
<th0r> tj83_: the command you are looking for is 'history'
<th0r> tj83_: but it might not have a timestampt
<prince_jammys> dhiren: they should be. many seem to have been affected, and i see no solution posted anywhere.
<tj83_> th0r, ok, but i am talking from say the GUI nautilus not the CLI
<dhiren> prince_jammys, ive been looking for 3 days man im going nuts
<jrib> tj83_: I doubt that is logged anywhere
<prince_jammys> dhiren: this is the exact bug, i think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/374258
<tj83_> this individual is not as savy and was using my computer i find out i have ton of data missing... and i want proof
<prince_jammys> dhiren: it doesn't have to do with the video players. it has to do with the video driver.
<th0r> tj83_: opening a terminal to find out what you want isn't too much to ask
<dhiren> yeah
<zenlunatic> barqers, you should try whats in that link second post
<dhiren> prince_jammys,  sounds shitty
<Amerigo> How do you do system maintenance like 'Defrag' with Ubuntu?
<tj83_> th0r, i use the CLI all the time... this person doesnt know the CLI. this was a point and click action done by a noob
<dpetrosky1> Can someone please help me: I can connect my netbook via CAT-5 cable, but when trying to connect through wireless it wont. It sees the router, but will not connect to the internet.....
<dpetrosky1> -
 * tj83_ is quite upset about it
<tj83_> Amerigo, no need to the ext3 file system does not require it.
<barqers> zenlunatic: Second post where?
<prince_jammys> dhiren: i doubt this will do anything, but you can try to re-configure the video by running this in a terminal, and then logging back in: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zenlunatic> barqers, i msged you
<Amerigo> thanx
<prince_jammys> dhiren: but it shouldn't hurt.
<dhiren> do i gotta restart?
<Condoulo> how would I open the SSH port.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: yes
<dhiren> prince_jammys, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<dhiren>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090716202207
<prince_jammys> dhiren: that's fine.
<tj83_> Condoulo, what do you mean exactly? change the listening port of sshd or specify the port your connecting to?
<dhiren> prince_jammys, should is restart now?
<barqers> zenlunatic: Oh I totally didn't realize, thank you! haha :P
<prince_jammys> dhiren: yes.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: if anything improved, show up here and let us know.
<Condoulo> tj83_, well, I'm trying to use scp to copy a file from my other PC to this PC and I keep getting Connection Refused
<Condoulo> (both running Ubuntu 9.04)
<dhiren> lol
<dhiren> okay
<dhiren> thanks alot for ur help
<tj83_> with ssh i think for some reason ssh its -p but with scp its -P
<tj83_> Condoulo, *
<prince_jammys> dhiren: welcome. keep your eye on that bug report for developments.
<prince_jammys> dhiren: save the link.
<dhiren> whats the link again/
<MaT-dg1> are sourceforge links broken?
<nsadmin> Amerigo: for one, learn your shell... it's an important and powerful tool, it's more powerful and expressive than any gui that exists now and many maintainance tasks can be done with the shell and a handful of tools alone. as far as defragging, mostly linux filesystems take care of themselves, but there are probably defraggers you can get.
<tj83_> tj@ubuntu:~$ scp -P 222  file.mp3  tj@69.180.22.XXX:/home/tj/Desktop/ Condoulo
<prince_jammys> dhiren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/374258
<dft> in Network Connection Manager what's the diff between Auto(DHCP) and Auto(DHCP)addresses only?
<dpetrosky1> PRINCE_JAMMYS or ZENLUNATIC can one of you help me out?
<prince_jammys> with what?
<dhiren> thank you tons for ur help
<dpetrosky1> Can someone please help me: I can connect my netbook via CAT-5 cable, but when trying to connect through wireless it wont. It sees the router, but will not connect to the internet.....
<dpetrosky1> -
<prince_jammys> dhiren: welcome. good luck.
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, what netbook, what wireless
<prince_jammys> dpetrosky1: i'm ignorant about that
<dft> dpetrosky1: did you setup your wireless security?
<vicki> Hi. I have an ATI soundcard and when I try to play audio, I do get extremely low quality muffled sound coming out of my box, but not from any speakers plugged into the audio jack
<vicki> what's going on? :S
<peepsalot> i want firefox-3.5 to be my default browser.  but when I click html files from nautilus, it still opens in firefox 3.0.  does someone know how to change this?
<dpetrosky1> baz it is a linux and I know NOTHING about that system lol it is a EVEREX CLOUDBOOK
<vicki> peepsalot: why not just uninstall firefox 3.0?
<bazhang> peepsalot, system preferences preferred applications select shiretoko
<nsadmin> vicki: it sounds like you are using a driver for the pc speaker rather than your sound card
<nsadmin> or maybe in addition to
<dpetrosky1> (dft) wireless is setup right
<vicki> nsadmin: yeah. That's what I was thinking.
<peepsalot> bazhang, i've already done that.  it didn't fix the problem
<nsadmin> you could try alsaconf
<peepsalot> vicki, because i need both, for testing
<bazhang> peepsalot, then right click on file choose properties-->open with
<jrib> !ssh > Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo, please see my private message
<dpetrosky1> bazhang can I connect to you through chat
<FLJohn> Ok,  I just installed Ubuntu on a new computer.  The new computer goes through the boot sequence and Bios goes well.  This is what I get after Ubuntu supposidly loads. http://www.glorystock.com/bootup.JPG
<vicki> peepsalot: just out of curiousity, is firefox3.0 /usr/bin/firefox and 3.5 /usr/bin/firefox-3.5? Because if it is, you might want to rename them because programs like to open /usr/bin/firefox by default
<FLJohn> Has anyone encountered this?
<Stanley_> Any web programmers here?
<tj83_> Condoulo, that work out for you?
<nsadmin> Stanley_: in tcl and postgres, yeah
<peepsalot> vicki, yeah,that's how they are set up.  I will prob try that.
<rogue_king> mickster04, i think i almost have my resolution problem fixed
<Condoulo> tj83_, ok, using my IP, I managed to actually do the command for copying from a local file to a remote location on the other PC. So I got the file I wanted copied over
<Condoulo> :)
<vicki> Where do I get alsaconf from? It's not in alsa-utils on this silly distro :S
<tj83_> Condoulo, sweet
<jrib> peepsalot: there should be no need to mess with those files manually, you'll just confuse the package manager and then later it won't do what you expect.  Try what bazhang said as that should work
<Stanley_> nsadmin: I should of said web designer***\
<jrib> !alsa | vicki
<ubottu> vicki: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nsadmin> Stanley_: no, I'm not a web designer
<FLJohn> Not professional stan
<peepsalot> jrib, it should work but it doesn't
<Stanley_> nsadmin: so no css ?
<jrib> vicki: alsaconf is frowned upon by the devs
<Condoulo> tj83_, still can't seem to copy from remote to local on this PC though. =/ weird.
<jrib> peepsalot: really?  What did you do exactly?
<vicki> jrib: hmm? Really? I use it all the time.
<nsadmin> Stanley_: I'm pretty much starting with css.
<nsadmin> I moreorless understand the concepts and have been able to use css
<Stanley_> nsadmin: Ahh okay... Just wondering about when you have a linked image and you want to change the colours of the dotts around them when you have a mouse-down on it, how do you do that?
<peepsalot> jrib, i set system preferences preferred applications to firefox-3.5
<jrib> peepsalot: that's not the last thing bazhang said
<jrib> !defaultapp | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<dpetrosky1> Can someone please help me: I can connect my netbook (EVEREX CLOUDBOOK) (LINUX SYSTEM) via CAT-5 cable, but when trying to connect through wireless (LINKSYS) it wont. It sees the router, but will not connect to the internet..... my other computers connect with no problem and they are running Windows XP
<dpetrosky1> -
<nsadmin> would you need javascript for that?
<jrib> vicki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-utils/+bug/29597
<tj83_> Condoulo, http://www.raiden.net/articles/howto_using_scp/
<swayed> Hi - I'm running Gnome desktop - If I wanted to checkout KDE Desktop - I just need to install Kubuntu Desktop correct ? ?
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, just be patient, we are websearching the issue
<FLJohn> After Ubuntu Boots this is what my screen looks like  http://www.glorystock.com/bootup.JPG
<Pici> swayed: yes
<peepsalot> jrib, well, that's great but i'm tired of right clicking.  it doesn't remember my previous setting
<swayed> Pici, Thanks - Thought so.....
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: just so you know... I interpret that as a repeat with no growth, no new information... I recommend you collect info into a file
<jrib> peepsalot: read what ubottu said more closely.  Hint: "Properties"
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) thanks.....can I connect to you in a seperate window instead of trying to catch a note here and there on this window?
<peepsalot> jrib, alright, sorry.  thanks for the help
<nsadmin> the thing is you might have new information you're not coming across with
<dpetrosky1> nsadmin?????? what?
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, seems the cloudbook is using Gos; did you install Ubuntu over that?
<jrib> peepsalot: no need to apologize, glad it worked for you!
<nsadmin> which part didn't you understand? with that, all I can do is repeat, and you'd have to interpret that the same way I did
<dpetrosky1> bazhang no it came that way with the gOS and ubuntu already installed
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, Gos is not Ubuntu
<FLJohn> Thanks guys
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, the version of Gos that everex uses is different from the stock Gos download; you may wish to try the Ubuntu Netbook Remix on that for support here
<dpetrosky1> Im at a loss here..... I've never used a Linux based system and it is difficult to navigate this netbook
<jrib> dpetrosky1: are you using ubuntu?
<dpetrosky1> I do not know why it can connect wired and nt wireless, I put the right SSID & wepkey in and it sees it, just wont connect
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: look at the output of... ifconfig wlan0
<nsadmin> do you get an error or a paragraph
<dreamy> is the m6 ly rv100 iqual to the "radeon 7000" ?
<dpetrosky1> how do I do iconfig on a linux nsadmin
<dpetrosky1> jrib ubuntu is on the netbook
<nsadmin> you type that into a terminal window
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, did you install Ubuntu over Gos? they are not the same
<xTheGoat121x> I've moved my /usr folder to another partition -- but my system only boots to a command line. Does /opt have to go on the partition with it?
<zenlunatic> xTheGoat121x, never heard of /opt even being on its own
<xTheGoat121x> zenlunatic, alright. Then I need to figure out what's going on here.
<zenlunatic> what does boot to cli have to do with it?
<LaCorde> Anyone know a GM server???
<ongolaBoy> hi.is there a torrent for 8.04.3 ?
<xTheGoat121x> zenlunatic, well, since I moved my /usr to the new partition... the system won't go any farther than a command line.
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.3/ ongolaBoy
<dpetrosky1> bazhang ubuntu is in the system folder of this netbook
<mickster04> ongolaBoy, have you looked on TPB?
<dpetrosky1> nsadmin, I have no idea where to get the ifconfig
 * ongolaBoy is checking bazhang's link ; thanks
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, so you reinstalled with Ubuntu? over Gos?
<ongolaBoy> mickster04: what do you mean by TPB ?
<^menace^> Socah, that didnt work, i was in nano, xorg file name was up the top of the screen to tell me that i was apparently in that file, but blank screen as if the file contained nothing
<mickster04> ongolaBoy, the pirate bay
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, the card in the everex is ath0 (in terminal type ifconfig)
<zenlunatic> xTheGoat121x, you probably need to tell it where to find /usr which is where X11 binarys are
<ongolaBoy> mickster04: no. i prefer to use official torrent first :)
<Chaps> hi
<xTheGoat121x> zenlunatic, I know it's mounting it properly, b/c once I login, I can access /usr
<zenlunatic> ah
<dpetrosky1> bazhang so how did you find that info
<mickster04> ongolaBoy, well u may find one on there too
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, web search
<Joelito> hello guys, where can I configure my notification settings?
<VCoolio> Joelito: for what app?
<LaCorde> Anyone know a GM Server?
<Joelito> VCoolio: I'm looking something like this pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rgO8m__aY7g/SXJH3xzoZMI/AAAAAAAABQk/wbot6Ak-Ec4/s400/notificaciones_jaunty.jpg
<Pici> LaCorde: GM?
<LaCorde> no
<zenlunatic> xTheGoat121x, just a shot, there are files in /usr correct?
<LaCorde> you know a GM Server?
<bazhang> LaCorde, what is a gm server
<zenlunatic> yeah what is it
<delaman> how do i enable public_html with Jaunty Ubuntu?
<eFrag|Pulse> Anyone familiar w/ routing on linux? Basically what I am trying to accomplish is to use a laptop as a router. It pulls the wlan0 connection, forwards it to eth0 and then my desktop picks it up. Problem is that it only resolves on SOME websites
<bazhang> LaCorde, does this relate to Ubuntu?
<xTheGoat121x> zenlunatic, alas, yes, there are.
<LaCorde> GM Server(privat server)
<xTheGoat121x> I'm thinking that permissions may not be set properly.... but I'm not sure
<LaCorde> you can make that all what can make a GM
<zenlunatic> xTheGoat121x, how did you move it?
<bazhang> LaCorde, how does relate to Ubuntu
<xTheGoat121x> zenlunatic, sudo nautilus -- every other method I used didn't work
<nsadmin> LaCorde: you looking for a provider? you can probably find lots on google
<zenlunatic> wait you copied and pasted in nautilus?
<LaCorde> On goggle can i find lots of GM servers for TMW oO?
<xTheGoat121x> zenlunatic, yes, but I made sure that it mounts in the proper location, I compared sizes and file counts, etc
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: did you specify the location of /usr in /etc/fstab?
<nsadmin> I thought you wanted a general server... well I'm dropping this now, it has nothing really to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> LaCorde, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't have a Ubuntu support question
<JoshuaP0x> I am running some programs that crash on me
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, yes
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: ah, so it's mounted already.
<brad1> ok, so I've some hard drives and they are mounted in removable drives, and they where sitting on the computer, on top, and a women at work droped them off, then sort of slamdded them down, and drop them again. How can I test for bad sectors, or do I need to ?
<JoshuaP0x> where do i find out why?
<JoshuaP0x> logs?
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, what apps
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: are you able to run a program like 'nano' from the command line?
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, yes.
<zenlunatic> xTheGoat121x, wow that was ballsy
<prince_jammys> so what's going wrong?
<LaCorde> LOL OKay
<nsadmin> start the apps from the shell, get them to crash, read what it says on the shell you started it from
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: enemy-territory
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: for one
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: chess
<user__> harem,cute
<brad1> can you read this ?
<marcus> Hi I was just wondering if anyone can tell me why my eth connection keeps going up one number everytime I connect the cable?
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: Network Name (ESSID) = Linksys-G; Password Type = Wep Key (hexadecimal); Network Password = **********; Configuration = Automatic configuration (DHCP)...... and it will not connect still
<PC_Nerd101> Hi, whats the default path for finding libraries installed on teh system?
<user__> hy
<^menace^> brad1, did you google, i think theres lots of software for that about, i never have done it but......
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: any idea?
<kenyon> is there a way to show whether a package came from, say, jaunty, jaunty-updates, jaunty-proposed, etc.?
<nsadmin> PC_Nerd101 look at /etc/ld.so.comf
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, with that paucity of info, no; were you running fullscreen with compiz enabled?
<brad1> first do I really need to test?
<barqers> Anyone know why I get this error:  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<PC_Nerd101> ok thanks
<bazhang> barqers, close other instances of apt
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, the computer seems to start normally until I get "...fail!" and then it drops to a command line login
<th0r> kenyon: it tells you the repo in synaptic, right click and choose properties
<nsadmin> barqers: also say exactly what you're doing
<VCoolio> Joelito: that's the old style notifications; Jaunty uses new, black. Not configurable. It seems you can use old style by installing gnome-stracciatella-session and selecting that in your login screen.
<kenyon> th0r: ah, know of a way to get that on command line?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: I'm new to *nux. I was running full screen, not sure about the compiz enabled part
<iMatter> I'm having USB Issues i'm getting this: [80109.944053] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<iMatter> [80110.023174] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<iMatter>  , someone recommended me having  ehci_hcd load before uhci_hcd how would i go about this?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: how do i check
<prince_jammys> kenyon: apt-cache madison package_name
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: and should i have it enabled?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: or no
<Joelito> VCoolio: colors understand, but how about position..can't change that too?
<PC_Nerd101> ok - I've checked that /usr/local/lib is in the ld.so.conf (one of its included files), however my library (which I've checked the name) still cannot be found ( "libMagickCore.so.2" - symlink to the real one) any suggestions?
<^menace^> bradl, ive never bothered about doing that much as i said, i had a problem years ago and did and proved the drive faulty, depends how vital your imfo is i suppose, a drop with either break them or not break them,,,, but just cause they broken doesnt mean they wont still function to start
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, try disabling compiz; alt f2 metacity --replace and try the game in full screen again
<prince_jammys> kenyon: that's right, "madison".
<jstarcher> I've got Windows 7 on a second drive and I cannot get the grub menu to boot to it. I have it all setup but I cannot figure out how to tell which HDD number it is
<jstarcher> what do I use?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: what do you mean alt f2 metacity
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) you get my last message with the wireless settings?
<kenyon> prince_jammys: ahh that's right, thanks!
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: nm
<JoshuaP0x> brb
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, do you have access to the router? try turning off encryption just to test
<zenlunatic> jstarcher, grub uses the bios locations iirc
<LaCorde> i dont found the server?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: so I typed in metacity and pressed enter, the box went away
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: did you say before you got this machine with ubuntu on it?
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, alt f2  metacity --replace
<dpetrosky1> nsadmin yes it was preinstalled
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, not only metacity
<Cryptorchild> need help, "battery state could not be read at this time", nor Power status not changing when switching from Battery to AC power, any idea?
<JoshuaP0x> gotcha
<prince_jammys> kenyon: welcome.
<Cryptorchild> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04/Jaunty
<nsadmin> so, then do you want ubuntu?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: screen blinked a few times then went away
<kazza_>  /help
<VCoolio> Joelito: not that i know of
<dpetrosky1> I have no idea what ubuntu is nsadmin lol
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, now try game again
<bazhang> kazza_, ask a question
<SeaPhor> where would i find user logs? like when the trash was emptied or a file was deleted and then trash emptied?
<nsadmin> well that's why I'm asking
<marcus> Hi I was just wondering if anyone can tell me why my eth connection keeps going up one number everytime I connect the cable?
<usser> SeaPhor, those kinds of things are not logged
<prince_jammys> SeaPhor: i don't think either of those operations are recorded.
<jstarcher> zen0, how do I figure the partition number?
<usser> SeaPhor, not by default anyway
<bazhang> nsadmin, its not Ubuntu it's Gos
<nsadmin> what's gos?
<nsadmin> briefly :P
<marcus> Good OS was too google for me
<Joelito> VCoolio: ok, thanks =)
<dpetrosky1> gOS is Good Operatin System
<jstarcher> gOS http://www.thinkgos.com
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a good ipod nano video converter?
<SeaPhor> ok, Thanks usser and prince_jammys - prolly right but still looking,,, thanks again for the reply
<nsadmin> ok... so is it debian-based? is it linux at all?
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) the wlan0 properties does not display the ip sub or gateway address but it sees the router
<marcus> nsadmin: http://www.thinkgos.com/index.html
<jstarcher> yeah its linu
<jstarcher> x
<dpetrosky1> nsadmin it says it is a linux system
<marcus> Basically ubutu knockoff with tons of prism apps for google.
<stegel> ne1 using dwl-g510 (marvell chipset) successfully on ubuntu 8.1 with WPA-PSK TKIP?
<jigp> DELL or Toshiba?
<SeaPhor> usser and prince_jammys so there's no recycle/trash logs? even if done as sudo -i?
<stegel> jigp, you asking me?
<jigp> which one is nice for ubuntu?
<stegel> oh
<jigp> stegel : which one is best for ubuntu?DELL or Toshiba?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: Chess is not working
<marcus> oh yeah and google gadgets as well in good os.
<jigp> stegel : DELL with builtin camera / Toshiba with builtin camera? which one?
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, which chess game
<marcus> way to much google.
<nsadmin> http://gosforums.org/viewforum.php?f=21&sid=b962b4daa04030ac3587b5e116cf36d7
<stegel> i am not familiar with either
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) I figured out the terminal window and typed in ifconfig............what do you need off of that
<nsadmin> if you don't find out here, look there
<Cryptorchild> need help, "battery state could not be read at this time", nor Power status not changing when switching from Battery to AC power, any idea?
<Cryptorchild> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04/Jaunty
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: IDK, it just says chess
<patrin> can anyone tell me what a good app is to have to tell me weather on my desktop and also a forecast???
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: whether it's a paragraph or an error message
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, 3D, or other, there are tons of chess games
<_Apple_> can I get some help with getting my second display to run at another resolution? I've tried just about everything I can think of and find any more suggestions
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) there is a long paragraph(s)
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: I look under applications, games, then it says Chess
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: that's all i know
<zenlunatic> patrin, right click the panel and choose "add"
<nsadmin> ok, so the wireless driver is there
<prince_jammys> patrin: there's a panel applet that does that. there's also a conky script that does that, if you have conky.
<zenlunatic> patrin, weather report is at the bottom, config it to your location
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, you say not working is kind of vague; it does not launch, it freezes, or what
<patrin> zenlunatic i've tried that but its only for the current time
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, install Netbook Remix on that and then you can be fully supported; Gos is not supported here
<patrin> prince_jammys i dont i have ubuntu 9.04
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) yes I suppose wlan0 with a paragraph attached with it
<zenlunatic> patrin, they have a forecast tab
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: sorry, don't mean to be. a window pops up for less than a second, I think it's blank, then goes away
<nsadmin> bazhang: the link I pasted a moment ago will take him to the gos network question forum
<patrin> zenlunatic they dont have forcast, general and location
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, compiz still off? this is jaunty correct? let me try
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) where do I install that from?
<FLJohn> I can not get Ubuntu to work on a new computer.  Any thoughts.  The Boot up to Ubuntu where the little light goes from left to right works then when it finishes there is crap on my screen
<bazhang> nsadmin, I think he does not know the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-based
<FLJohn> could it be the motherboard is incompatable?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: still off. and yes, jaunty.
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, let me get you a link
<nsadmin> oh, so gos is based on ubuntu?
<dpetrosky1> I do not know the difference at all....you are right bazhang
<divkladek> FLJohn: Notebook or desktop?
<dpetrosky1> I am so clueless on this Linux system....... not at all like a WindowsOS
<_Apple_> can I get some help with getting my second display to run at another resolution? I've tried just about everything I can think of and find any more suggestions
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: see that's why I asked you earlier
<nsadmin> do you want ubuntu, and
<nsadmin> do you want any linux?
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: Desktop PcChips Motherboard
<nsadmin> maybe right now the answer is "I don't know, so no" and you can revisit that decision any time you want
<patrin> does anyone know a good program i can use on my panel for weather and forecasts
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) is ubuntu another type of OS? I have no clue on that
<djmetal> yes it is
<hush> yes is linux distro
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek:  I can not see anything on the screen, but I can type the name and password and it loads.
<hush> better  that windows
<nsadmin> apparantly ubuntu is close to gos... but not close enough to motivate either to answer questions about the other
<divkladek> Is it just loading as command-line (black screen, gray text, no interface)?
<^menace^> anybody use ubuntu studio?
<hush> no really
<nsadmin> hush: that's subjective and is up to him
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: I took a picture of the screen here it is.  http://www.glorystock.com/bootup.JPG
<hush> ubuntu is a evolutio in the linux world ...  u need to try  to see the different
<rocky_> OHAI!
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) I cannot answer that question; Ubuntu or Linux? I just got this netbook, thinking it was windowOS based but it is not......never used Linux or...Ubuntu?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prince_jammys> ^menace^: ubuntu studio has an irc channel: #ubuntustudio
<nsadmin> if you force him into it, then he doesn't make the decision. if he doesn't make the decision, are you goign to support him?
<rocky_> oops..... forgot the /amsg would go in here, sorry
<Blizzerand> Can anyone point me towards the key for Gnome Do
<^menace^> prince/bot, sorry, will do that
<nsadmin> he doesn't even know what it is
<nsadmin> and so far he hasn't told us if he wants to
<prince_jammys> Blizzerand: is that the program launcher? if so, alt+F2
<hush> that is sad   we have to start  make comercial    like    ms  jajaja
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: I am downloaded 8.04 32 bit to see if that was the problem.  I took the hard drive out and threw it in this computer and it botted fine.
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, could you paste a screenshot of your desktop? seems some of the cloudbooks had a hardy installation on them
<nsadmin> if he wants to, then he's motivated to help himself at least to the degree he can
<djmetal> can somebody tell me whats wrong with this....i'm trying to install ubuntu desktop and i keep getting this error:
<djmetal> Processing archive: C:\ubuntu\install\installation.iso
<bazhang> !imagebin | dpetrosky1 use this
<ubottu> dpetrosky1 use this: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<djmetal> Error: C:\ubuntu\install\installation.iso is not supported archive
<divkladek> FLJohn: Are you trying 9.04 now?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: any ideas?
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: no.  I am running 8.04.  9.04 did not impress me
<prince_jammys> djmetal: you're trying to burn a cd?
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) no I cannot..... I am on my other computer talking to you guys here
<Blizzerand> prince_jammys : heh . Sorry but I am referring to the public key for the launcher for gnome do
<djmetal> no i'm trying to install ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Blizzerand: ah, i misunderstood you completely ;)
<zenlunatic> djmetal, do you know what an iso is?
<user__> user 06
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: what do you want to use the computer for?
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, works fine here, not sure but to suggest installing some of the other chess apps in the repos
<Blizzerand> prince_jammys : Ah !
<djmetal> yes i do. i burned the cd from the iso i downloaded from ubuntu
<lucax> how can i force a resolution from the terminal??
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) for surfing the web while I am gone from home.....wirelessly of course
<FLJohn> dj is you computer set to boot from CDrom first?
<djmetal> ya
<prince_jammys> djmetal: did you burn it as an image or as files?
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: I was hoping for some help tshooting my problem that seems to be bigger than just the one game
<djmetal> files
<divkladek> FLJohn: If another HDD functioned correctly in the same machine, I doubt it is a mobo incompatibility; Are you dual-booting or installing Ubuntu as your primary platform? Are you installing from a Live CD?
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: so it doesn't matter to you what os you use as long as you can do that much?
<prince_jammys> djmetal: make sure you burn it as a disk image, and then boot to it.
<user__> mas punya cardride???
<dpetrosky1> right
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: let me say it a little clearer.  I took the HDD out of the computer I am trying to get working and popped it into This one that I am already running ubuntu on and it worked great.
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, well then you need to give more info; just games not working is not enough imo; is it video card probs? or something other--try some other games and see if the problem is at least consistent
<zenlunatic> djmetal, you know you have to reboot and then boot up from the cd? you can't open the iso in windows and intall inside windows
<Blizzerand> So does any one know where I can find the public key for Gnome-do
<divkladek> Ah.
<nsadmin> that was easy. now we know what he wants
<djmetal> then whats that windows installer for?
<jdu> Blizzerand, google it
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a good ipod nano video converter?
<divkladek> I've never heard of a mobo incompatibility with Ubuntu to be honest. I'm almost certain I remember that happening to me before, but I can't remember what my solution was.
<bazhang> billybigrigger, mp4?
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: I did not take the Solid state Drive out of this computer and drop it in the New Build to see if it works.
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: in windows, I would check the logs to see if there is a reason why the program crashed
<JoshuaP0x> bazhang: is there something like that in Ubuntu?
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1, if you want to stay with gos, point web browser at: http://gosforums.org/viewforum.php?f=21&sid=b962b4daa04030ac3587b5e116cf36d7
<billybigrigger> bazhang, ok, whats an easy to use video converter? its not for me, i'd do it through ffmpeg, but not really aware of what front-ends are availabe and commonly used
<zenlunatic> djmetal, i think there are select programs available for install as a courtesy,but its just apps, not ubuntu
<divkladek> Are you booting from a Live CD then?
<jdu> JoshuaP0x, bazhang yes   dmesg command or look in the System menu for the log viewer
<billybigrigger> bazhang, he's a newly converted ubuntu user so anything that is super simple would be the best :)
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: let me give you the whole rundown.
<djmetal> well i'll reburn it and try again.
<nsadmin> if you do that, you don't have to install a different os... but you can't ask questions here
<Cryptorchild> need help, "battery state could not be read at this time", nor Power status not changing when switching from Battery to AC power, any idea?
<Cryptorchild> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04/Jaunty
<bazhang> JoshuaP0x, system administration log file viewer as jdu  says
<zenlunatic> djmetal, do you understand that you must reboot and boot off the cd?
<Blizzerand> jdu : That didn't help much but some how I installed it . Thanks
<owen1> when i switch between dvorak and querty the arrow keys and window keys stops working. i use this command: 'setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us'.  maybe the problem is the keyboard model? I use dinovo edge. how to find the exact string for my keyboard?
<djmetal> yeah . i've used redhat before. i've just never had this many problems installing linux before. ubuntu is new to me
<JoshuaP0x> Thank you.
<zenlunatic> okay good luck
<jdu> Blizzerand, gnome-do's website gives a link to a page that gives a command that will automatically get the key, I think
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) this is where it told me to come for support.....
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1, another choice you have is to install ubuntu, and you'll get help here from the start
<jdu> Blizzerand, sorry, I'm glad it worked
<nsadmin> dpetrosky1: it? what's it?
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: I did not have extra Sata Cables, so I took the New Drive that was going in the new build and dropped it into my older computer and downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 64Bit.  then I took the CDrom Sata out of my computer and put it in the New computer then I installed the hard drive in it the new computer.  I did not try to boot with the CD since I do not have enough Sata Cables Yet
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, you have ethernet on that box, why not boot it and give us a screenshot then
<nsadmin> someone might want to pay attention here, and contact whoever it is to correct their support assumption if it's wrong
<FLJohn> ﻿divkladek: CD rom Sata Cable , Not the rom drive
<djmetal> so all the files you get when you download 9.04 desktop. you just add those to an image file and then reboot and it should work?
<ctmjr> billybigrigger, try Avidemux i think it will convert ipod vids (mp4)
<bazhang> djmetal, burn the iso to cd after doing md5 check then set in bios to boot from cd first
<billybigrigger> ctmjr, thanks
<dpetrosky1> (nsadmin) it: is the support form on my computer
<bazhang> djmetal, also a good idea to burn slowly and do disk integrity check on cd once it is booted to
<test34> bazhang, md5 check.. do you really do these everytime you download something?
<djmetal> you'd think they'd just do it like everybody else and just let you download the actual premade iso lol
<prince_jammys> it ain't just "something"
<bazhang> test34, seeing as I don't dl iso's very often sure, it does not take long and iso's do sometimes get corrupted
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) what are you looking for exactly with the screen shot? I can tell you on here
<billybigrigger> ctmjr, you know a decent youtube video downloader/convert for ipod videos in linux/ubuntu?
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, whether it is Hardy or Gos with the customary e17 desktop and Google Dock at the bottom with facebook, blogger etc apps
<_Apple_> can I get some help with getting my second display to run at another resolution? I've tried just about everything I can think of and find any more suggestions
<mattgyver> Hi, im using fail2ban and have enabled ssh however it is not blocking bad attempts, could anyone help?
<delaman> how do you enable public_html on jaunty?
<FLJohn> Ok Here is what I am going to do
<test34> bazhang: it should be an automated check.. like a rar archive (it doesnt work if it's corrupted)
<Pici> mattgyver: It usually blocks after the second or third attempt.
<mattgyver> Pici, i had someone try more than 8 times, however it did not block their login
<mattgyver> Pici, it is blocking vsftp however
<mattgyver> Pici, do you know if its normal for it to not retain the bans after a reboot?
<Pici> mattgyver: From the same address?
<FLJohn> I will turn this computer off and rip it apart and do a complete install of Ubuntu
<FLJohn> from disk
<bazhang> test34, some cd burning apps have it ; if you just right click iso burn to disk not so sure though, I'm always cautious nonetheless (particularly if it's not a torrent from Ubuntu official sources)
<mattgyver> Pici, yes
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) NO google dock at the bottom - -------- the taskbar has Ubuntu Symbol, Applications, Places, Systems, firefox and then your wireless icon, time&date & speaker icon
<ctmjr> billybigrigger, there is a firefox add-on videodownload helper that can down load youtube vids and convert them also they have front ends for mencoder never used them cli is to easy
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> ill try mencoder for the front end
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> How do I scroll in gedit without using the mouse?
<Pici> mattgyver: The bans are timed, it removes them after a certain period.  I can't find a document on my system for how that is calculated, but a search should find it.
<mattgyver> Pici, yes its by seconds, i thought i had mine set for 2 weeks, however the bans lift after 2 restarts
<otter_> how do you get the toshiba gigabeat mp3 player to work on ubuntu ?
<Bogus8> I'm having an issue with postfix... I think it's a mysql issue... could someone look at this (it has some error logs and such) and tell me what they think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214432
<toter_> hi everybody! I subscribed today to a company that is offering WiMAX 4G here in Atlanta, Georgia. And BTW, I'm enjoying 5.44 Mbps WiMAX for $40 a month. You know, WiMAX, the technology we keep hearing about for the last three or four years and never materialized? That WiMAX. The problem is that they don't have linux or mac drivers for their USB devices. They use the Motorola USBw 100.  I'm using their ethernet modem, so no drivers required. Could you guys poi
<wahnfrieden> your message got cut off toter
<wahnfrieden> it's too long
<wahnfrieden> "Could you guys po"
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) I took a screenshot.png saved it on memory card....... how do I send it on here to you
<toter_> i'm sorry
<toter_> the rest is
<toter_> Could you guys point me to the right place regarding who I should contact to write the drivers for these peripherals? Another question: Has anybody used WiMAX successfully on Linux? How's the progress with this technology on our beloved operating system?
<FloodBot1> toter_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> !paste | dpetrosky1
<ubottu> dpetrosky1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<otter_> can you get support for the toshiba mp3 player on ubuntu ? (need help)
<jdu> toter_, fellow linux user said WiMax worked as long as there was a router inbetween
<otter_> how to get mp3 to work on ubuntu
<zenlunatic> toter_, you should email linus torvalds
<jdu> toter_, but probably you are talking about a wimax card...
<prince_jammys> otter_: describe in greater detail what the problem is and what the device is, and someone might be able to help. also, search the ubuntu forums for your device; i'm sure it's mentioned.
<dpetrosky1> (ubottu) thanks
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) http://imagebin.org/56190
<ctmjr> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xTheGoat121x> After moving /usr to another partition (actually another device), my system now only boots to a command prompt
<toter_> jdu: i'm using a router... via ethernet... it's working fine.
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: what happens when you do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<djmetal> i swear this os. is very annoying to install........even burning it as an iso and telling it to boot from cd.......it doesnt do anything. just keeps loading windows
<lucax> guys i need to force a resolution for my screen, i have 1280x800 i want it to be 1280x1024 but i cant get it higher... im on ubuntu with an intel gma x3100... any help??
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, I get a fail.
<prince_jammys> djmetal: either something is wrong with the cd, or you need to change your BIOS to tell it to try booting from CD before hard drive.
<imgoofygoober> Can you take me higheeer
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, that looks like a modified version of hardy; could you type in the terminal of that cloudbook : lsb_release -a   and tell us what it says the version number is
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: specifically what is the error message?
<djmetal> i did change that.
<jdu> djmetal, in my humble opinion, ubuntu's cd is one of the easiest of any distro.
<prince_jammys> djmetal: and you're positive that you burnt the CD as image and not as data files?
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, I don't get verbose error messages
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: just nothing happens?
<djmetal> i selected all the files from the download .rar file and put them in an image then burnt it....
<Guest9507> Hi Where is the best place to look at all my hardware on this laptop?
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, it says "Starting GNOME Display Manager    [fail]
<xTheGoat121x> "
<Guest9507> Hi Where is the best place to look at all my hardware on this laptop?
<toter_> jdu: but they have a usb dongle... i didn't subscribe to the other plan because they don't have linux or mac drivers
<Bogus8> I'm having an issue with postfix... I think it's a mysql issue... could someone look at this (it has some error logs and such) and tell me what they think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214432
<gogeta> Guest91857: lspci will show all hardware
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log might contain hints.
<bazhang> Guest9507, sudo lshw
<gogeta> toter_: what
<jdu> toter_, unfortunately not by expertise.  The people around here have been selling these white boxes that for some reason don't seem to want to connect directly to linux (or so I am told)
<gogeta> toter_: white boxes
<toter_> zenlunatic: I think that's a possibility. CLEAR, the company that offers this service here in Atlanta, only has coverage, at least for now, in three cities: Atlanta (where I live), Portland (where Torvalds lives, I think) and Las Vegas
<gogeta> toter_: anything runs linux even tosters
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, what happens if you type     ls /usr
<gogeta> \lol
<otter_> how do you get the mp3 player to work on ubuntu ?
<nibsa1242> My computer keeps restarting / hard locking. An investigation of the logs revealed "syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart" could anyone else let me know if they have that in their logs?
<jdu> gogeta, I thought that was the slogan of netbsd...
<dewey> I installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. The keyboard and mouse works untill xwindows starts up. Then nothing works. So I cant login or nothin. WHat could cause this ?
<zetanuxi> has anyone had issues with transmission not downloading when the screensaver activates?
<toter_> zenlunatic: maybe i should e-mail him
<djmetal> i'm just going to download the dvd .iso. perhaps that will work better
<Sinatra> can soembody point me to a good newbie guide for Ubuntu?
<Sinatra> liek do they have any sort of lessons to get started??
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) http://imagebin.org/56192
<jdu> dewey, define your use of 'xwindows'  X is was is handling the mouse and keyboard, so they couldn't work before it starts up.
<gogeta> jdu: bsd is soo oblated by linux
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ Sinatra
<etoD> is there a place for non-support related ubuntu discussion
<etoD> is this it
<FLJohn> Ok I am Back.  I did not take this computer apart.  I just put the New CD rom Drive in and rerouted the wires from the hardrive.  I am attempting to run Ubuntu from Live CD
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, such a command gives me a list of the folders contained inside /usr
<prince_jammys> etoD: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> etoD: yep !ot
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, nothing seems out of the ordinary in there.
<ruge> Hey guys, got myself an nvidia problem :(
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, of course, just making sure.  Unless things did not get copied (perhaps important to X), then the move of /usr can't be a problem because it is obviously mounted
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, you have a wifi hotspot there? and you are associated with the ap?
<sadie9976> just finished install of jaunty on this dell lappy - latitude d600 - has an ati radeon 9000 - but showing standard vga - anyway i get the ati video to work ? ?
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: paste the output of this in the channel: grep /usr /etc/fstab
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, type iwconfig in the terminal and see
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: should be just one line, i assume.
<PMantis> Hi everyone. I'm building a server based on SuperMicro hardware (so REAL server hardware). Booting with an 8.04 CD, and seeing, "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". CDROM drive is the only SATA device, the rest are SAS on a RAID controller. Loading ide-scsi doesn't help. Best place to look for help?
<xTheGoat121x> jdu,  well, the fact that it booted fine before this.
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, true.
<ruge> I installed LinuxMint7 and got the associated nVidia drivers last night. All was well, my resolution is at 1600x1200. However, just now I booted my machine and for some reason I can't get a better resolution than 1024x768.... any ideas?
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) I am at my house and it is my wireless connection that I cannot connect to on that netbook
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, do you have the original /usr still on the disk?
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, no, several lines.  If you want, I can just give you the line related to the new /usr partition
<jengc0il1> hi there
<losher> gogeta: oblate? As in, flattened at the ends?
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, yes.
<otter_> so does any body know how to use a mp3 player on ubuntu
<otter_> ?
<bazhang> ruge, you should seek support in Linux Mint channels or forums then
<gogeta> ruge: thats nice but this isnt mint7 chat
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: yes, just paste that line.
<jengc0il1> !sound jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound jaunty
<bazhang> !mintsupport | ruge
<ubottu> ruge: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, you might test to make sure there is no difference between them.
<ruge> ohh right, thanks!
<chiques> Hey room,
<FLJohn> Ok.  The computer botted up from Live CD.
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: the grep command up there will show you the line.
<chiques> What is the appropriate way to "uninstall" an application in the .wine directory?
<FLJohn> I will now have to take this computer down so I can use the sata cable to install it on the other computer
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, and does iwconfig show the ap
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, /dev/sdb1 /usr auto relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<FLJohn> be back
<gogeta> chiques: wine has a uninsteller look in the wine menu
<otter_> does any body know how to get a mp3 player to work on ubuntu
<paul_> hello i have a problem with atheros ar5009, the level is not in a good reception level (in windows work good)
<chiques> gogeta, Thanks!
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) in the networks application?
<bazhang> paul_, which mp3 player
<zetanuxi> what is the best bittorrent client for ubuntu? anything comparable to uTorrent?
<otter_> how do i get a toshiba gigabeat mp3 player to work on ubuntu
<otter_> ?
<gogeta>  zetanuxi transmission
<bastidrazor> zetanuxi, deluge, ktorrent, transmission
<paul_> is not a mp3 player is a chipset for wireless
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, in terminal, where you typed lsb_release -a   ----> iwconfig
<KalebsRevenge> zetanuxi: opera web brwser has a good built in client
<bazhang> paul_, sorry wrong person
<otter_> transmission is the best torrent client ever !
<KalebsRevenge> otter_: no
<dpetrosky1> yes there is a paragraph listed with iwconfig
<otter_> then what is
<gogeta> vuse
<gogeta> lol
<KalebsRevenge> vuze
<KalebsRevenge> lol
<KalebsRevenge> i use operas built in one
<otter_> tried vuse and i think it is hard to use
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, and does it show your wifi
<maxagaz> hi
<otter_> but frost wire on ubuntu is very hard !
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: pretty baffling.
<KalebsRevenge> no
<KalebsRevenge> i use frostwire
<otter_> ever time i download something on frost wire i get a windows exe file
<maxagaz> i have installed jaunty on a Dell Optiplex 320, but when restarting i get a black screen after the grub, i tried a lot of things but none worked, can someone help ?
<jdu> maxagaz, how long does the blank screen stay?
<maxagaz> jdu, for ever
<losher> xTheGoat121x: can I try?
<otter_> does the dell laptop use a oem type of bootable cd
<xTheGoat121x> losher,
<xTheGoat121x> go ahead, losher
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: check whether any lines in Xorg.0.log have "EE" (error)
<dewey> jdu when my laptop boots up to the login screen nothing works but if i boot into console mode it does. what would cause this ?
<jdu> maxagaz, there is a video buffer setting in the BIOS that can be increased from 1mb to 8mb to help solve that kind of problem when I've had that problem on an optiplex, but in my case, it didn't stay forever
<joannethrax> would anyone like to help me try to get sound working on this laptop?
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, there were a few lines, sure, but they didn't seem bad enough to stop a boot
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) http://imagebin.org/56193
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, try : sudo dhclient wlan0 (with ethernet disconnected on that box)
<otter_> get a sound driver
<losher> xTheGoat121x: first let me recap. You did something with your partitions making a separate /usr partitition, and since then, you can only boot into a shell?
<jdu> dewey: nothing works?  can you switch to a console with ctrl+alt+f1
<dewey> no the keyboard and mouse are unrespnsive
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: well, you were able to boot. you just can't start x. try reconfiguring with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<otter_> did you use a wubi installer
<KalebsRevenge> anyone got a good port scanner?
<dewey> its weird
<otter_> ?
<dewey> even after reinstall
<jdu> KalebsRevenge, nmap
<unitxt> I know I can't be the only one that is having horrible Firefox problems. It crashes *every* time I attempt to exit out the browser and will not play Flash at all. Anyone know of a fix for this? I am guessing it's an Ubuntu bug as Flash will not play in other browsers either.
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: ... if you haven't tried that already.
<KalebsRevenge> i have nmap
<Bogus8> I'm having an issue with postfix... I think it's a mysql issue... could someone look at this (it has some error logs and such) and tell me what they think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214432
<otter_> if you use the wubi installer in ubuntu it doesn't work
<^Phantom^> Are there any programs for ubuntu that can help me build a website.
<jdu> unitxt, what version of firefox / version of ubuntu
<KalebsRevenge> looking for others
<xTheGoat121x> losher, you are correct. I moved /usr to a new partition, actually on a separate device.
<otter_> bulefish web editor
<Xcell> cant beat nmap
<^Phantom^> Like, help me create a nice design for it, and put it together.
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, I never thought of that, actually... I will try it.
<_Apple_> can I get some help with getting my second display to run at another resolution? I've tried just about everything I can think of and find any more suggestions
<test34> KalebsRevenge: whats wrong w/ it?
<prince_jammys> ^Phantom^: look into Quanta and Kompozer
<Xcell> infact.. nmap now has a new version 5.0
<unitxt> jdu: 9.04 / 3.0.11
<otter_> i could help you make a website
<losher> xTheGoat121x: did you change any of the existing partitions when you did this, or merely add a new one on a new device?
<dewey> jdu any idea ?
<^Phantom^> prince_jammys, I'll do that, thank you for the suggestions :)
<jdu> unitxt, i've had a similar setup and never had a problem; try 3.5
<test34> KalebsRevenge: are you trolling
<KalebsRevenge> test34: im writing a review of scanners for 3 os i only have nmap for ubuntu
<KalebsRevenge> no
<otter_> bye
<jdu> dewey, not really.  probably and x.org config problem.  You may have to configure what driver it uses differently.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, other than renaming the original /usr to /usr2 after the copying (to ensure recovery), no changes to the existing partitions.
<unitxt> jdu: I build 3.5 from source, right?
<Xcell> KalebsRevenge-  google poer scanners and reviews
<dewey> i might downgrade
<Pici> !ff35 | unitxt
<ubottu> unitxt: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Xcell> port*
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) with your sudo dh client wlan0 this is what came up http://imagebin.org/56196
<unitxt> thanks
<jdu> unitxt, get it from mozilla, copy the unpacked firefox.tar.bz2 to /opt  and link /usr/bin/firefox to /opt/firefox/firefox
<bazhang> jdu,  no need its in the repos
<maxagaz> jdu, i didn't find such settings
<jdu> i stand corrected
<Xcell> sudo apt-get update.. 3.5 will be there
<losher> xTheGoat121x: can you paste from the broken machine. I'd like to see /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst, the output of blkid, and 'df -h'
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: if you reconfigured X, try starting gdm again.
<jdu> maxagaz, you may have to look for them longer.  at least they are in the several optiplex's i've tried
<xTheGoat121x> losher, no, I cannot paste. I'd have to retype everything by hand.
<jdu> maxagaz, but I really don't know
<jdu> Xcell, cool.
<Xcell> ok
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, I haven't gotten to the point of reconfiguring yet... almost there.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: no network connectivity on the broken box?
<FLJohn> I know you guys do not care, but I keep trying different things out of curiosity,  I am not trying to boot Live CD 8.04 64 to see if I get the same problem with the CD.
<prince_jammys> losher: his fstab line as pasted earlier:  /dev/sdb1 /usr auto relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<FLJohn> I Booted successfully from 8.04 LTS
<prince_jammys> losher: and he can view files in /usr, and run programs in his PATH such as nano.
<xTheGoat121x> Hmm, this is interesting
<eFrag|Pulse> Anyone have any experience with routing/firestarter ?
<chiques> It sucks most mp3 players don't play .ogg format
<FLJohn> Ok
<losher> prince_jammys: thanks, that helps a bit, but I'll need to see more...
<FLJohn> There was a failure to boot from live CD.  this will not run 64 bit
<FLJohn> Ahhhhhhaaaaaaaa
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, does that box have some special everex repos? please cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, losher, something deep is screwy... I just tried the dpkg-reconfigure, and I got a warning about how xserver-org is not installed
<eFrag|Pulse> I'm using firestarter to do internet connection sharing, however certain sites/hosts will not resolv.
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: mmm
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: xserver-xorg (with an x)
<prince_jammys> you said "org"
<FLJohn> New computer with 4 gigs of Ram will not run 64 bit
<FLJohn> What a piece of Crap
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, yeah, just picked up on that myself... typo! I'm currently reconfiguring.
<Xcell> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ??
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) you have me lost on cat & pasting ubuntu....... please explain
<jdu> FLJohn, is it 64bit?
<FLJohn> Well it was sent to me from manufacturee with 4 gigs of Ram in it.
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, still in terminal -->type:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list  --> paste that to website   --> paste.ubuntu.com  hit paste and give us the url here
<FLJohn> JDU: let me look up the motherboard
<Pici> FLJohn: The processor determines whether it can handle a 64bit architecture OS, not the RAM or motherboard.
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, still does not allow GDM to start
<Xcell> look at the bios for that model # on the board
<xTheGoat121x> losher, I can probably get network connectivity...
<Xcell> versions mean allot
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FLJohn> pici: thank you.  Its a Dual core pentium 2.5 Ghx
<FLJohn> ghz
<losher> xTheGoat121x: too many cooks right now. Why don't you and prince_jammys work on it a bit more & then if you don't make progress I'll give it a try...
<Higgins> I have a problem with my new Lenovo laptop.  After loading, there's a black screen and nothing appear.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, but ssh-ing into the machine... can that be done with a crossover cable?
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: the errors from /var/log/Xorg.0.log are probably the most relevant.
<jdu> FLJohn, does the label on the outside of the box (or on the palm rest) have 64 on it.
<prince_jammys> losher: no, please.
<prince_jammys> losher: i don't mind, plus i have no idea what the origin of the problem is.
<jdu> FLJohn, I know that is not scientific but they want to advertise the 64ness
<FLJohn> jdu: it was a barbones kit sent by mistake I do not know that much about it.  Guess I should research it.
<prince_jammys> losher: all that i can tell is that /usr seems to mount properly, but X won't start.
<Xcell> what video card is it
<FLJohn> jdu: Vision man sent me the wrong computer first then they sent me a rebuild of the right computer and never asked for the wrong one back
<losher> xTheGoat121x: if you dont have network connectivity, was the whole thing installed entirely from CD? I'm thinking we can probably just reinstall the xserver...
<Higgins> Xcell, me?
<FLJohn> I am paying them for this one too now.  do not have the correct manifest with the correct print outs cause the manifest on the wrong computer was the correct components with the right computer
<chiques> I have a couple of empty partitions that were created during my ubuntu upgrade. How can I merge them to my home directory?
<bazhang> core duo is 32 bit ; core 2 duo is 64 bit
<FLJohn> thanks baz
<prince_jammys> !gparted | chiques : Get the live CD:
<ubottu> chiques : Get the live CD:: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<FLJohn> ﻿bazhang: that should be in Bios right?
<prince_jammys> chiques: actually, gparted comes with the ubuntu Live CD, if you have it. Boot to that and use "partition editor"
<xTheGoat121x> losher, here's the long version of the story. I have an eeepc 2g surf that only has a 2gb SSD. I'm using eeebuntu, and everytime i tried to put /usr on an SD card right from installation, it didn't work
<chiques> prince_jammys, ubottu So I have to boot off the live cd to merge them?
<bazhang> FLJohn, the core duo/core2 duo? not sure; usually I see it on the outside of the case, you can find out in the terminal though
<philf]> Good evening, with Ubuntu 9.* using aMSN .97 I can't seem to recieve files or view contacts webcams, I've tried disableing the firewall, allowing port 6891 no avail...any ideas? thanks!
<puff> Hey guys, I have this box with jaunty freshly installed onit, eth0  is there and appears to come up but no response from dhcp.
<puff> Any suggestions?
<prince_jammys> chiques: i suggest so.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, so instead, I installed to the 2GB SSD with plans on moving /usr to the SD card post-installation
<chiques> Thanks!
<prince_jammys> chiques: what you'll do is stretch your /home so it takes over the available space.
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) http://paste.ubuntu.com/220222/
<bazhang> FLJohn, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<prince_jammys> chiques: .... provided the partitions are next to each other.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: so in fact you've never had a successful installation on this hardware? And X has never worked?
<FLJohn> looks like there is only 3.25 gigs of memory
 * prince_jammys pulls his hair if X has never worked and that wasn't mentioned.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, no, actually I've had great success with this hardware. The problem is that the 2GB hard drive winds up with 55mb free after installation, and I'd like to be able to have more installed than just Firefox
<jdu> FLJohn, if you are running 32 bit ubuntu, run    sudo lshw -html > lshw.html && firefox lshw.html &
<jdu> FLJohn, the resulting html file will tell you the width of the processor
 * losher has no hair to pull
<xTheGoat121x> losher, the issue with booting only began after moving /usr to the SD card
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, to an sd card?
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, you can probably find a trashed computer witha 20 gig drive or use a distro that only consumes 200mb or so.
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, yes, to an SD card.
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, you'll ware it out.
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, probably
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, it's a netbook
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, how did you format it?
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, ah, yes
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, how it's formatted currently doesn't matter -- I know that ext3 is bad for flash memory
<FLJohn> Ok Gang.  I am going to load 8.04 lts until I can get another Sata cable here so I do not have to swap cables again.  Talk in an few.  I need to rip this one apart .  Talk in a few.
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, sorry.
<FLJohn> be back.
<puff> Anyone want to help me get networking working on this box?
<xTheGoat121x> jdu, no need to be sorry.
<jdu> xTheGoat121x, if its something like fat, it may be that linking is not working which may be your problem.
<prince_jammys> it isn't. it's ext3
<jdu> ok
<prince_jammys> oh, wait
<prince_jammys>  /dev/sdb1 /usr auto relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<prince_jammys> "auto"
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, it had been ext3 previously in fstab
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ext3 -> auto shouldn't really matter. Does /dev/sdb1 fsck successfully?
<n2diy> Ok, I just backed up  /home to my test box, and it worked! All my files are there, but not all the apps. to run them. Is there an easy way to restore the apps., or should I reload them with Synaptic?
<puff> This is a fresh ubuntu jaunty install on a desktop box.  It installed successfully and, of course, was immediately out of date.
<poseidon> What do I have to do to make it so that ubuntu can play dvd's again?
<puff> Did an update and it fetched packages for a couple of hours and then told me it needed to reboot.  Rebooted and when it came back up couldn't get back on the network.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, let me check
<jdu> n2diy, not really.  unless you never deleted the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<poseidon> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) did you get that last TEXT link?
<puff> n2diy: If you have your old drive, or the files  from /etc from your old drive, you can pull a package list out of apt and just reload all your packages at once.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, how am I going to fsck it if it's mounted, and I get a warning when I try to umount it (apparently it's in use?)
<n2diy> jdu: so, if I ran apt-get clean recently, I'm out of luck?
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, yep, just hardy repos (none from everex) did the wireless ever work on that box?
<jdu> n2diy, yes
<jdu> n2diy, they're no longer there
<puff> So, nobody has any ideas on this networking before I give up and reinstall jaunty from scratch?
<puff> God, I feel like a windows user.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: well, normally you'd do it from the livecd. Dunno if eeebuntu has one though. I admit I don't know much about eeebuntu....
<prince_jammys> n2diy: do you have the apps installed in your old box?
<xTheGoat121x> losher... alright, I'll boot off my USB
<dpetrosky1> (bazhang) I just got it yesterday...... ethernet works fine, but not wireless
<jdu> puff, try restarting networkmanager
<xTheGoat121x> losher, that'll take a moment, then
<jdu> puff, reading logs.
<n2diy> puff: I did  back up /etc, but I think I might need to tell grsync to do it recursively.
<puff> jdu:  Which logs in particular?
<lion_> http://reviewboard.us.oracle.com/r/247
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, sorry I don't know more about everex cloudbooks (never had one); is there a wifi on/off switch on that? or wifi marked on one of the F1-F12 keys?
<jdu> puff, if you go to the log viewer then try to connect, the appropriate logs will become bold
<jdu> there may be several
<n2diy> prince_jammys: its not my old box! It's my mission critical box! :) Yes the apps. are here, and I have all my synaptic markings saved.
<dpetrosky1> bazhang there is a Wif-i located next to the power on/off switch
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, try toggling that before you restart  the box
<puff> jdu: Ah, so it just checks the timestamps?
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: hold on I'll take a pic for you.... NO toggle switch just says Wif-i
<jdu> puff, it certainly tracks changes
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, no need for a picture, is there a key with a wifi symbol on it
<jdu> puff, not that can't be done with         dmesg | tail -f
<jdu> puff, additional that
<jdu> in the last senctance
 * jdu is tired, is going
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: yes the wif-i is a button that you press on/off..... lights up orange
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, then hit it, and sudo dhclient wlan0 again  no need for pictures, just say if you get anything more than last time
<micah> can someone please tell me how to turn of the vlc text thing and clock on vlc media player?
<puff> jdu:  Hm, oddly enough my friend rebooted themachine while I was talking here and the network appears to be working now.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> micah: The one that is displayed on the video?
<micah> no its just on the screen for every movie i play
<CoJaBo-Aztec> micah: Theres an option in preferences to turn off the OSD, that seem like what youre loking for
<micah> oh ok thank you let me try that real quick
 * CoJaBo-Aztec wonders how ssh works o_O
<nate[oz]> anyone know of a textile editor/previewer app for ubuntu?
<billybigrigger_> where is the config for the system/preferences/remote desktop???
<micah> well im under the subtitles/osd part and i dont see an option for osd
<billybigrigger_> i see port 5900 is open, but can't find /etc/vnc or anything like it
<xTheGoat121x> losher, apparently the device passes fsck
<xTheGoat121x> I just ran it and it says it's clean
<dft> which pkg provides sun jvm?
<poseidon> sun-java-6 i think
<dft> I'm trying to watch a webex and ff keeps complainig jvm is not installed
<dft> I have java6-jre isntalled
<poseidon> jre = jvm
<dft> hmm
<CoJaBo-Aztec> micah: akgraner Should be an osxdude ption "enabel OSD that you can unckeck.. What version arere you using?"
<losher> xTheGoat121x: please re-run it with fsck -f /dev/sdb1 to force an actual check, not just test the 'clean' flag...
<poseidon> dft, did you try restarting?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> *option
<dft> poseidon: yes
<micah> nvm aztec i found it thank you very much man
<dft> poseidon: ff at least
<TuxedoBond> How do you change default program for handling file types?
<dft> not my whole box
<Skaperen> has anyone written up a "recipe" on how to get Ubuntu to start the wireless network connection without/before a user logging in?
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: I feel real stupid. that damn Wif-i does NOT LOOK like a button......but it sure enough was.... I am connected now... THANKS for all your help.... if you are not mad at me now......lol - - - - - - Now, will this, like windowsOS, remember the passkey that I entered, or something that I have to re-enter everytime I want to connect to the internet?
<poseidon> dft, I'd try at least restarting x
<xTheGoat121x> losher, running right now
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, for the wifi? you should be able to set that in the network manager applet or in the network connections preferences
<dpetrosky1> thank you bazhang, cant thank you enough.............
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, additionally you may consider just using Mac Filtering instead of WEP, as wep is not secure at all
<unitxt> jdu, bazhang: Thanks guys. 3.5 *is* in the repos so that was nice as well.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, passes with flying colors
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, glad you got it going
<losher> xTheGoat121x: where did you copy the new /usr from?
 * poseidon has no encryption!
<dpetrosky1> Is Mac Filtering another days worth of investigation for me
<xTheGoat121x> losher, from the 2GB SSD
<losher> xTheGoat121x: can you mount the 2GB SSD?
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, it is set in the router, and means that only your MAC (hard ware address for your chipset) is allowed to connect
<xTheGoat121x> losher, yeah, no problems there
<losher> xTheGoat121x: can you mount the 2GB SSD? I'd like to check the data copied faithfully
<xTheGoat121x> losher, sure. What exactly should I be looking for?
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: ok.....on that....... does this Linux open .exe files, or is that not allowd with this system?
<mattgyver> is there a command to log you out of gnome, and return you to a terminal?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> dpetrosky1: MAC filtering provides almost no security as weell
<losher> xTheGoat121x: I want to mount the original /usr and the new /usr and then diff them. Do you know how to do that?
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, some will work with wine, an app that allows some windows programs to run; you can check the appdb for more info on what does and does not work
<xTheGoat121x> I've got the original on the SSD as /usr2
<bazhang> !appdb | dpetrosky1
<ubottu> dpetrosky1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dpetrosky1> CoJaBo: thx
<Docvet95> Hey
<losher> xTheGoat121x: great. And the new /usr (/dev/sdb)?
<losher> xTheGoat121x: great. And the new /usr (/dev/sdb1)?
<billybigrigger_> where is the config for the system/preferences/remote desktop???
<xTheGoat121x> losher, I've got them both mounted (which is currently on /dev/sdc1)
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: and what is Wine?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, but I have no clue as to how to diff things
<Docvet95> Is it ok if I advertise on this chat? Like just one link xD
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ok, now do diff -r /usr2 /new_user (if you see what I mean)
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, install it from the repos  it is an application that lets you run some windows software
<bazhang> Docvet95, no
<Docvet95> Ok thanks anyways
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<bazhang> !wine | dpetrosky1
<ubottu> dpetrosky1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: Ok I can do that if I know what repos is........ I told you I am totally lost on the OS but WILL LEARN it hahhahaha
<Andorin> Am I allowed to ask for help on an issue that I have posted about on the Ubuntu forums, but that has gone without substantial help?
<losher> Andorin: sure you are...
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ dpetrosky1 you may wish to read this primer as well
<billybigrigger_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xTheGoat121x> losher, I see what you mean, and the diff is running right now
<billybigrigger_> can someone tell me where the config is for remote desktop?
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: what is repos
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, the repos are the software repositories where you install applications from, unlike in Windows where you go to 3rd party websites, the repos have most everything you need
<Andorin> Okay, cool... basically, I'm having trouble with keyboard shortcuts and such, and I do not believe it's hardware related. I'd appreciate it if anyone who could help with such things would look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<dpetrosky1> and where do I find that bazhang?
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, they can be accessed via add/remove  synaptic package manager, or the command line
<losher> xTheGoat121x: assuming the copy is good, then the next step is to reboot, connect to the network, and try reinstalling your xserver....
<xTheGoat121x> losher, I'm imagining that if the copy was good... there wouldn't be much output from the diff operation?
<eFrag|Pulse> Anyone familiar with routing with firestarter? I'm having a problem where only some hosts are accessible on the client machine
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, search around in your menus for the first two, I dont recall where they are in hardy, should be in Applications, and system administration respectively
<losher> xTheGoat121x: basically no output -> no problems
<xTheGoat121x> losher, haha, well, then. That explains a lot.
<philf]> does anyone have any ideas on how to view others webcams or recieve files on aMSN v.97 on Jaunty? I've tried disabling the firewall, allowing port 6891 but still nothing...thanks
<losher> xTheGoat121x: why, what happened?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, the thing is still listing the differences
<censushq> hello
<censushq> i cannot get the wordperfect gzip tar package to install
<censushq> is there a secret to install wordperfect 8
<censushq> hello
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: I am in the add/remove part.... any suggestions on what to use for the .exe files and/or any other apps I should be using if you know any off the top of your head
<losher> xTheGoat121x: if you ran the thing for a while after copying, installed new stuff etc. the differences may be legitimate. Did you?
<censushq> wine is a windows emulator that can run exe
<chetnick> is it just me or this Document Viewer is way faster and more responsive than Adobe Reader ... ?
<n2diy> censushq: Wordperfect works in linux?
<chronographer> chetnick: way faster!
<censushq> is there an adobe reader for linux
<xTheGoat121x> losher, no, that's the thing... hmmmm, true.
<ethicx> anyone who's got a good recommendation for LCD ARM desk mounts?
<censushq> there is a linux wordperfect no longer supported
<losher> xTheGoat121x: you never said, exactly how did you attempt the copy?
<censushq> windoze blows
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<bazhang> censushq, no need for that
<censushq> ok sorry
<censushq> i have 3 windows pcs
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, yes, Wine
<censushq> 1 ubuntu netbook
<eFrag|Pulse> Anyone have any experience with using ubuntu as a router? I'm using it to route from a wireless connection to an eth0 connection, where a single pc client picks it up. (internet connection sharing). I can get it working MOSTLY, except some sites/hosts are not accessible, nor even pingable.
<censushq> how hard is it to upgrade from hardie heron to the gibbon
<khelvan> censushq - Is there a reason you don't want to use OpenOffice?
<censushq> on a netbook
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, please do some reading, such as the links I have given you and the primer as well
<xTheGoat121x> losher, booted into the Live USB, then used sudo nautilus to copy /usr from the SSD to the SD card. Changed the mount points (including renaming /usr to /usr2), and tried the reboot
<censushq> i have open office but it cant seem to load wordperect files even with import filters
<dpetrosky1> I will do that bazhang..........thank you very much
<khelvan> Hmm, that's strange...
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, you're welcome
<poseidon> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slurpee> so I have some personal DVD movies I created.  I had them on a DVDR playing movies....then I ripped the movie onto my laptop to an ISO file.
<Slurpee> the iso file are 4 gigs....
<losher> xTheGoat121x: Hmm. I'm not sure I would trust nautilus to do the copy properly. Would you like to reattempt the copy using a different tool? Is there anything on the new usr you need to save?
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: So if I ever have another Q:? about this system, is this where I am supposed to get my help then from now on?
<Slurpee> anyone recommend a program to encode these iso files?
<censushq> how hard is it to change from heron to gibbon on a netbook
<censushq> is it worth the upgrade
<censushq> heron to gibbon
<losher> Slurpee: encode them to what? For what purpose?
<dreamy> what can i write at the terminal to check if my card is doing opengl ?
<Slurpee> i am open to suggestions on codecs to use...obviously dvd is way too much.  especially when sharing with friends.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, no, nothing that needs to be saved. The only thing that is concerning me is that I don't get a progress bar with any other tool, and there tends to be some... issues... when copying to the SD card
<censushq> use vlc media player
<censushq> it has lightweight codecs
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, here is fine, but for very basics things like what is wine, etc. you should first read the links given so as to ask more informed questions
<khelvan> censushq - if you upgrade, I would suggest a reinstall with Jaunty rather than Gibbon...I assume you don't have a CD/DVD drive?
<losher> xTheGoat121x: what kind of issues. Anything less than a perfect copy is, well, imperfect....
<censushq> i have a usb external i can hook to the netbook
<Hopsnick> I have jaunty.  I heard the next release is going to be pimp though
<censushq> heron recognizes the external usb
<Andorin> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with keyboard shortcuts and such, and I do not believe it's hardware related. I'd appreciate it if anyone who could help with such things would look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com  https://help.ubuntu.com/community   dpetrosky1 these are very good sources of info as well
<censushq> how much lonte
<censushq> longer is heron supported
<censushq> this unit came with heron
<censushq> this unit came with heron
<FloodBot1> censushq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Apple_> can I get some help with getting my second display to run at another resolution? I've tried just about everything I can think of and find any more suggestions
<rods> Hey! Got an Ubuntu Netbook Remix running on my eeePC 1000HE. For some reason flash just crawls. Any ideas? I'm not sure the issue is the hardware (I see a lot of netbooks--I product test at woot.com)
<censushq> it actually has an xp coa on the unit even though heron was installed
<bazhang> dpetrosky1, ubuntuforums.org also has tons of info
<dpetrosky1> bazhang: K thx for everything, have a good day.........adios
<nibsa1242> thanks guys
<xTheGoat121x> losher, well... I can put in dmesg during a copy and it'll have a Reset High Speed USB device warning
<poseidon> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, however I still can't play a dvd I rented
<C0nn0R> 1/win 4
<censushq> try vlc media player to play rented dvd
<bazhang> poseidon, get a package from medibuntu.org libdvdcss2
<C0nn0R> sprry wrong command
<Hopsnick> vlc will run anything
<xTheGoat121x> losher, let me just format the partition and try the tool you're going to recommend.
<rods> i concur on VLC
<losher> xTheGoat121x: well, you've nothing to lose at this point. I suggest wiping the new partition & we'll try the copy again...
<Hopsnick> does anyone know a good tutorial/guide to using mySQL I have all the software installed on Ubuntu but I can't get any commnands to work or create a db
<xTheGoat121x> losher, should I use gparted to format it?
<censushq> can these old 486 units with 200mb drives run ubuntu
<losher> xTheGoat121x: yes, good idea...
<censushq> what are the minimum reqts
<SeaPhor> censushq, have you installed the dvd un the system?
<rods> Hey! Got an Ubuntu Netbook Remix running on my eeePC 1000HE. For some reason flash just crawls. Any ideas? I'm not sure the issue is the hardware (I see a lot of netbooks--I product test at woot.com)
<bazhang> !requirements | censushq
<ubottu> censushq: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<obf213> \me
 * obf213 lll
<censushq> I had eeepc and went back to eee xandros
<xTheGoat121x> losher, to ext3? Or would ext2 be safer?
<censushq> the eeeepc forums had a bunch of threads about probs with ubuntu recognizing flash
<losher> xTheGoat121x: you can always change your mind about that later. Let's start with ext3
<rods> cool, thanks censushq
<xTheGoat121x> losher, okay
<SeaPhor> censushq, for trouble playing DVDs, try this- http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=50&mosmsg=Item+successfully+saved
<xTheGoat121x> censushq, I would go back to eeexandros if it didn't completely drive me insane.
<bazhang> rods, eeeuser.com  ; also #eeepc here on freenode
<censushq> i have no trouble playing dvd with vlc
<khelvan> Hi guys, in what package can I find mp4box? I have gpac installed, I thought it was there, but for some reason I can't run mp4box.
<ctmjr> censushq, your trolling
<censushq> someone had trouble i suggested they use vlc media player
<censushq> it can play anything
<censushq> and it has lightweight codec
<dabj01> it's good
<Hopsnish> join #mysql
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Except RM :/
<SeaPhor> censushq, give them that link
<Hopsnish> been a while since i used irc
<censushq> me too
<dabj01> lol
<censushq> i havent used IRC in over 11 years
<censushq> back then ubuntu did not exist
<Hopsnish> I'm suprised I remembered  /list and /join lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<censushq> i used to know all the slash commands
<censushq> but i forgot
<xTheGoat121x> losher, currently formatting
<censushq> it will come back to me
 * CoJaBo-Aztec knows /me
<censushq> any ideas on getting the wordperfect 8 linux pkg to install
<censushq> i tried the steps on that site
<censushq> it is no longer supported
<censushq> abandonware
<bazhang> seems virtual box is the only way censushq
<censushq> how do i setup virtual box
<otter_> my virtual box is messed up
<censushq> maybe i can run wine with windows wordperfect
<censushq> does wine work on heron release
<bazhang> censushq, check the appdb
<censushq> otay
<bazhang> !appdb > censushq
<ubottu> censushq, please see my private message
<ctmjr> censushq, wordperfect for liniux as been unsupported for over 3 years
<bastidrazor> censushq, vmware or virtualbox is the only way to get get the full function of wp
<censushq> it is late here on east cost
<censushq> i will try tomorrow
<censushq> thanks for all your help
<otter_> how can i reconfigure virtual box?
<Hopsnish> wordperfect is so 1996
<MK-ubuntu> good night!
<otter_> bye
<xTheGoat121x> losher, format complete.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ok, now mount the new partition somewhere convenient, and tell the name of the mount point
<censushq> if i have an xp home coa on my ubuntu netbook, can i use that code to install xp in virtualbox while keeping ubuntu
<censushq> why would i regress backwards to windows if i only need limited apps
<khelvan> Heh, nevermind on the mp4box question. It is in gpac, you just have to use MP4Box, I didn't realize the case was different.
<Royall> I can't seem to kill a process; it's deluge
<xTheGoat121x> losher, device is now mounted in /media/disk
<Royall> deluged also seems to be unkillable
<losher> xTheGoat121x: and remind me, where is the original /usr mounted right now?
<_Apple_> can I get some help with getting my second display to run at another resolution? I've tried just about everything I can think of and find any more suggestions
<zenlunatic> Royall, check out SysRq
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ???
<xTheGoat121x> The original /usr is currently mounted in /media/disk-1/usr2
<xTheGoat121x> losher, see the post directly above
<Hopsnish> #mysql is a dead channel
<Hopsnish> I need help creating a db.  I typed mysqladmin create <databasename>  and I got an error message saying,  bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ok, our copy command is:  rsync -av --partial --progress /media/disk-1/usr2/  /media/diskl
<Royall> zenlunatic: uhm, that seems to be for killing /all/ processes
<allenbradley> Anyone installed linux-server package?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, should that be a sudo command?
<allenbradley> From the repo's?
<wizzo50> Hi, I just setup Sun Virtual Box on Ubuntu. Now, how do you run it to load Windows on Ubuntu?
<Hopsnish> I thought windows was the only OS that required you to restart your computer after an update, but Ubuntu does it to.  Why do OS's need restarts after updates?
<losher> xTheGoat121x: yes, definitely use sudo, otherwise you will have permissions problems
<lstarnes> Hopsnish: usually that's only required for updating the kernel or certain core libraries
<Andorin> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with keyboard shortcuts and such, and I do not believe it's hardware related. I'd appreciate it if anyone who could help with such things would look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<nevyn> Hopsnish: some don't but if the core os code is replace during a software update it's generally easier to reboot than attempt to replace in memory that code
<RiverRat> What is the name for version 9.04?
<Hopsnish> Jaunty
<RiverRat> thanks
<Andorin> RiverRat: Jaunty Jackelope.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, running right now
<allenbradley> Anyone tried installing the linux-server package from repo's?
<losher> xTheGoat121x: you should be able to watch its progress...
<wizzo50> Hi, Can someone help me? I just setup Sun Virtual Box on Ubuntu. Now, how do you run it to load Windows on Ubuntu?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, as a matter of fact, I'm watching right now
<allenbradley> wizzo50
<allenbradley> Have a windows CD/iso?
<wizzo50> allenbradley: Yea
<allenbradley> wizzo50 : Cool. Now i assume you're booted into ubuntu and all
<allenbradley> open Virtualbox
<wizzo50> yes
<losher> xTheGoat121x: just curious, what kind of copy speeds is it reporting?
<allenbradley> Click on New
<allenbradley> Wait
<Hopsnish> what's the Ubuntu equivalent to alt ctr del for showing processes
<allenbradley> How do you open a private chat?
<_Apple_> can I get some help with getting my second display to run at another resolution? I've tried just about everything I can think of and find any more suggestions
<FLJohn> Ok that took a lot longer then I thought.  Now I have another problem
<oldude67> Hopsnish, ps -e
<xTheGoat121x> losher, anywhere between 4.34Mb/s and somewhere down in the Kb/s
<xTheGoat121x> It ranges, really.
<FLJohn> It says I downloaded Nvidia drivers for my display, but I can not access the 1440x900
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ok, so about 10 times slower than a sata disk. Just wondered...
<xTheGoat121x> losher, give or take.
<FLJohn> Ok It appears there were more updates.
<Twittery> How long will be an ubuntu version maintained
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, i can help you....
<MaxPower9> Twittery, that depends on the version
<oldude67> Twittery, server or desktop?
<Twittery> Desktop
<oldude67> Twittery, 3 years
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, are you on the live cd or already installed?
<Twittery> oldude67 : Wow thats a big number compared to fedora
<FLJohn> ﻿ SeaPhor:  I downladed the drivers.  It asked me for the acer display and It did not have my model number.  I am installed.  I thought it did the updates, but now I am downloaded 164 do that computer is tied up now
<TuxedoBond> How do I change the default program that opens music files?
<neko_> enable the multimedia selector by editing menus
<neko_> youll find it in system>administration
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, I also have native res of 1440x900 and cannot get without what i am about to offer you
<FLJohn> I am running that res on this computer.  ATI seems to have their crap togethor
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, but i need more info from you before i suggest
<TuxedoBond> Do you mean Main Menue?
<TuxedoBond> For me it's in preferences.
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, ATI + Linux = BAD ,,, for now, getting better but,,, my offer still stands
<xTheGoat121x> losher, still waiting
<xTheGoat121x> LoL
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | TuxedoBond
<ubottu> TuxedoBond: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: copy progressing normally?
<MaxPower9> Twittery, only the LTS releases are supported for 3 years
<FLJohn> SeaPhor, I have two computers now running Linux. the one I am on now is not the one we are talking about.
<MaxPower9> the regular releases are 18 months
<xTheGoat121x> losher, other than the occasional pause, yes.
<FLJohn> ﻿ SeaPhor: The one we are talking about is running Nvidia
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: what happened? /usr hadn't been copied properly?
<Twittery> MaxPower9 : Whats LTS <sorry>
<prince_jammys> Twittery: long term support
<prince_jammys> !lts | Twittery
<ubottu> Twittery: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Twittery> Ah
<MaxPower9> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<FLJohn> ﻿ SeaPhor:I also agree that ATI is not tooo great, does cause this system to crash
<losher> xTheGoat121x: no problem then. When the copy finishes, umount, fsck, and then reboot. You know the drill from there....
<xTheGoat121x> prince_jammys, we tried reformatting and copying again
<MaxPower9> that pages details it out
<prince_jammys> xTheGoat121x: ah
<xTheGoat121x> losher, will do. The question arises, I shouldn't have to change anything in the fstab at this point, right?
<losher> prince_jammys: the original copy was done from within nautilus, and there were lots of differences between the copy & the original, so we recopied using rsync
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, this is also 1440x900 and nvidia, and I HAVE to run a specific add-to kernel-line to get it to work,,,
<prince_jammys> losher: i see.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: no, shouldn't need any new changes to fstab, unless you want to change auto to ext3...
<xTheGoat121x> losher, that's what I figured.
<_Apple_> SeaPhor, what is this you speak of...with the 1440x900
<xTheGoat121x> losher, is there any way to get an inkling of how far into the ENTIRE process we are?
<KoolD> anyone knows a tutorial on how  to change the cpu freq when there is a change in the power supply (ac to battery)
<losher> xTheGoat121x: if you run df -h you should see the 'used' sizes of both source & destination....
<SeaPhor> _Apple_, ? thats native resolution for this box, and no release of ubuntu has run it on this box whithout me adding it to the kernel-line
<xTheGoat121x> losher, k
<FLJohn> ﻿ SeaPhor:Ok, you run it in Terminal?
<SeaPhor> _Apple_, not since 7.04
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, no
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, not necessarily
<losher> xTheGoat121x: from df -h, how much of the original looks copied so far?
<_Apple_> i see, which box is this then? OS wise, I need to be running that as well on display number two
<_Apple_> SeaPhor,
<FLJohn> ﻿ SeaPhor:Ok what do I need to do?
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, please join me in #seaphor - less traffic,,, and _Apple_ you are welcome too
<xTheGoat121x> losher, hold on one second
<KoolD> anyone knows a tutorial on how  to change the cpu freq when there is a change in the power supply (ac to battery)
<FLJohn> ﻿#seaphor I do not see it in the room list
<xTheGoat121x> losher, about 1.2 GB into the copy
<avcascade> Hey folks: Trying to figure out why Ubuntu won't recognize my RAID array, which I've never been able to use since I built my computer. The disks I have (1 TB each) are managed through an Adaptec controller card. When I first installed my computer, the array was detected as "Adaptec", but not long after, Ubuntu mysteriously stopped recognizing it, and started showing it as "Mass Storage Drive". Clicking "Mass Storage Drive" produces the message, Unable to 
<losher> xTheGoat121x: and the total size of the original?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, honestly, not sure. LoL
<SeaPhor> FLJohn, do /join #seaphor
<losher> xTheGoat121x: what does df -h say is the 'in use' size of  /media/disk-1/usr2/ ?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, never mind. LoL It just completed!
<D4rk-aVenGeR> Join to our new server .:: /server irc-undernet.org ::. & join #cyprus - for help contact NightLord!
<glitsj16> KoolD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597998 might be of interest
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ok, dismount /media/disk and fsck it just to make sure it's clean, then you can reboot...
<KoolD> gkitsj16:thanks
<glitsj16> KoolD: it mentions feisty and gutsy but is still relevant, np
<xTheGoat121x> losher, one second
<Andorin> Hey, guys, how do I determine my laptop's MAC address in Jaunty?
<Konam> after a "java -version" command in the command line i get that i have the version 1.6.0.0 and openjdk even tho I uninstalled it... is that ok? I have the java-sun-jdk installed too
<skyl> any way to see what my device is for a umout command
<skyl> umount*
<skyl> list them?
<skyl> I need to umount my current drive immediately :(
<losher> skyl: df -h will show you all mounted devices
<stroyan> skyl: "df ." will tell you your current mount point.  You can umount by the mount point directory name rather than a device name.
<skyl> thank umount: /: device is busy.
<Andorin> How do I determine my laptop's MAC address?
<stroyan> skyl: Of course.  If you have it as a current directory then that alone will make it "busy".
<skyl> stroyan how can I make it unbusy
<skyl> ?
<failers> Andorin http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+check+mac+adress
<kapil> Andorin: "ip link show"
<joannethrax> can anyone here help me figure out what "model" I should be using for my soundcard?
<wizzo50> How do you setup gpartioner on here?
<cje> hi, does anyone know a good IRC channel for Linux games?
<cje> Sorry, let me re-phrase that question.  Does anyone know a good Freenode IRC channel for Linux gamers.
<Andorin> failers: Are responses like that REALLY appropriate? >_>
<stroyan> skyl: / is always going to be busy.  You would need to shutdown (or pivot_root to another / filesystem) to unmount it.  What is your motive?
<shade34321> does anybody know anything about adding a splash screen to grub here?
<failers> Andorin well some people really have to learn use google :p
<skyl> stroyan recover data I deleted :'(
<Andorin> failers: I do know how. A basic search didn't turn up anything help. kapil, on the other hand, did provide help. Thank you.
<stroyan> skyl: It is probably too late to recover data from /.  It is a busy file system.  If you wanted to try you would need to shutdown and examine it from an alternate boot such as a live CD.
<wizzo50> Anyone help me on setting up the program g--- something to check or change any of your partitons on here?
<shade34321> ive edited my menu.lst file on grub....and i put a picture there for it that's 640x480 with 14 colors in the xpm format that's gzipped....i even updated my grub, where it finds my splash image, and it still tells me that it cant read it....any ideas?
<kapil> skyl: sometimes "mount -o remount,ro /" will work to mount the fs read-only.
<joannethrax> http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-kmirror.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt;h=f9d11140af913c95d317963d9b0c1bd672a881ef;hb=ae889d6f764559932485be23e6ad2744164fc9d1  says See Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt for more details about  HD-audio driver.  Each codec may have a model table for different configurations. If your machine isn't listed there, the default (usually minimal) configuration is set up
<joannethrax> .  You can pass "model=<name>" option to specify a certain model in such a case.  There are different models depending on the codec chip.  The list of available models is found in HD-Audio-Models.txt
<joannethrax> Where would I find these text files?
<Squynti> hello!
<wizzo50> Anyone help me on setting up the program g--- something to check or change any of your partitons on here?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, I got something about an entry having illegal characters in the name....
<wizzo50> Anyone help me on setting up the program g--- something to check or change any of your partitons on here?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, should I fix it or let it ride?
<oldude67> wizzo50, its gparted and just apt-get install it
<glitsj16> shade34321: startupmanager is a package that offers a GUI for grub splash configuration, that might throw some light onto your trouble
<losher> xTheGoat121x: that's scary. It shouldn't happen. Let it ride for now. See how many other errors you find...
<kapil> joannethrax: probably in the alsa-source package
<Andorin> Okay, now another question that I have already tried Google for... in Ubuntu, on my laptop, I am trying to configure a network. By setting a static IP it also wants me to fill in the "DNS 1" field. where do I find the information for that?
<shade34321> glitsjl6: hmm....ok...let me look at that real fast
<wizzo50> oldude67:  need sudo in front of it
<xTheGoat121x> losher, directory corrupted, should I salvage?
<joannethrax> kapil: they apparently aren't on my computer, according to locate
<oldude67> wizzo50, probably
<losher> xTheGoat121x: yes
<kapil> Andorin: that depends on your local network. or you can use a public dns server like opendns.
<joannethrax> wait...I found them
<joannethrax> Linux Kernel Documentation
<joannethrax> Thank you.
<Andorin> kapil: Thanks. Found it.
<ali_> hey
<wizzo50> what is that program called to take an image and put the address on here when showing someone? Not pastebin I am talking about but it starts with an S
<adam7> wizzo50: imageshack or xs.to?
<adam7> they don't start with S but do the same thing, I guess
<wizzo50> yea, thanks adam
<bazhang> !imagebin | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<xTheGoat121x> losher, getting a TON of unattached inodes
<Squynti> Ok I have a few things I like to iron out a few kinks I have here is firstly, the flash plugin wont let installed because it says wrong architecture
<histo> Squynti: how are you trying to instal it?
<mbnoimi> how I can reset ubuntu modifications?
<Squynti> Im not too sure, I had it installed thru synaptic pac manager
<Squynti> and i    tried the typical    way like windows but it tells    me wrong cpu according what    it message said
<D4rk-aVenGeR> http://www.music-planet.gr
<losher> xTheGoat121x: it strikes me that we never checked the source /usr. If these come from there then it's probably trashed and you need to reinstall. The alternative is that the target device is unreliable, which means you're probably never going to be able to use it. At this stage, I would reinstall from CD, do a manual partition, and select /dev/sdb1 as the location for /usr, and see if that works.
<wizzo50> Hi, Can someone help me? I just setup Sun Virtual Box on Ubuntu. Now, how do you run it to load Windows on Ubuntu?
<skyl> how can I interact with /dev/sda1 ?
<skyl> I am trying to recover data that I deleted
<xTheGoat121x> losher, alright. I'll get cracking on that right now
<skyl> /dev/sda1 has been umount
<Squynti> I hope im clear enough..
<histo> wizzo50: Applications > System Tools I believe its under there the one near the bottom
<losher> xTheGoat121x: it's late here, I'm gonna sign off for tonight. Best of luck, ok?
<Gemmie78> Hello. I've been having issues with my pidgin instant messenger recently being unable to sign in to both my MSN accounts and my Yahoo account. Has anyone experienced a problem recently
<mbnoimi> how I can reset my ubuntu to the defaults?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, yeah, it's late here too.. Thanks for everything.
<Gemmie78> I can explain what version I am currently running but after researching google and forums haven't found much help on my exact issue
<xTheGoat121x> losher, I'll look for you soon, let you know how it goes
<Squynti> and how can I get the scroll bar widen?
<stroyan> skyl: Perhaps http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/12/26/undelete-files-in-linux-with-lazarus-and-unrm/
<losher> xTheGoat121x: ok. good luck...
<glitsj16> Gemmie78: what version pidgin are you running? there was some yahoo trouble with 2.5.7 that has been fixed in 2.5.8 recently
<skyl> stroyan it doesn't mention ext3
<skyl> http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html <-- I
<Gemmie78> I am currently running version 2.2.1 of pidgin
<skyl> m kind of working off of this and I only have 90 minutes
<acidio> hello
<histo> wizzo50: i'm downloading it now myself if I can get it goign i'll let you know exactly were its at
<Gemmie78> I find the issue strange as the issue arose quite suddenly that basically the MSN client would fail to authenticate
<mbnoimi> how I can reset my ubuntu to the defaults?
<Gemmie78> Researching online doesn't provide much help due to the fact of version differences and help given more than 18 months ago. While they may have solved their issues I'm not sure if it would solve mine
<glitsj16> Gemmie78: yep, each time msn or yahoo (or any of the other supported networks) changes their service, pidgin needs to adapt to it, might be worth to upgrade pidgin, i'd check getdeb.net for a supported version
<x_> hello
<x_> I accidentaly downloaded the server version of ubuntu, but I managed to install and run gnome
<acidio> hi
<x_> now I tried to install nvidia drivers, but I got this
<x_> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.28-11-server (x86_64) first.
<x_> what am I supposed to do?
<Squynti> Does synaptic pack manager be able to install flashplayer for the browser?
<somedude933> hi
<skyl> undelete /dev/sda1 from here on sdb1
<Andorin> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with keyboard shortcuts and such, and I do not believe it's hardware related. I'd appreciate it if anyone who could help with such things would look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<moymoy> Squynti: yeah..they should already have it in there.. install the non-free plugin
<acidio> anyone know alot about virtualbox? I'm trying to install my toshiba windows disc to virtualbox, I need to trick the installer into thinking it's running on a toshiba machine
<somedude933> anybody have an issue in 9.04 with the nvidia 180 driver not installing in the Hardware Drivers app?
<acidio> virtualbox is running on a toshiba though
<somedude933> http://i29.tinypic.com/2rh8g8k.jpg
<Squynti> moymoy But I get an error saying wrong arc
<moymoy> Squynti: are you on a 64 bit machine?
<Squynti> yes
<Squynti> Oh
<Squynti> that might be why...?
<WIGGMPk> Hello, came home from an incredibly bad day at work to find out that my Grub can no longer find my bootable image.. How do I mount an ext4 filesystem partition from the live CD? I keep getting "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" and im just not good with the mount command?
<Squynti> but it shouldn't matter does it?
<acidio> what are those windows installer discs called that come with the OS and applications for that certain machine?
<acidio> is it OEM?
<moymoy> yeah.. heard some bad things about 64 bit and flash... but there are tons of people that get it working.. i see posts about it all over the forums
<somedude933> now i get this:  http://i29.tinypic.com/5of5si.jpg
<Squynti> I looked for it and seem couldnt find itguess Ill keep on looking then
<x_> I don't have a hardware drivers app
<x_> how do I bring this up?
<zer0ne> somedude933: try earlyer drivers if they are offered and see if it works...
<Squynti> moymoy I looked for it and seem couldnt find itguess Ill keep on looking then
<moymoy> Squynti: alright
<moymoy> anyone know how to get scrot to disregard the screensaver and snap a picture of the desktop?
<x_> hello
<x_> I accidentally installed the server version and I tried to install nvidia drivers
<x_> and I got this
<x_> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.28-11-server (x86_64) first.
<x_> what am I supposed to do?
<moymoy> x_: sudo aptitude install dkms
<eFrag|Pulse> x_ do as it says
<x_> Ok
<x_> thanks
<eFrag|Pulse> if I recall you can just rerun the installer with the -K option
<moymoy> x_: nasically what the dkms does is keep track of changes in the kernel or something
<zenlunatic> WIGGMPk, for starters it's mount -t fstype but why do you want to mount it in livecd?  Don't you want to grub fixed?
<tehbaut|> I'm trying to install on an already partitioned drive, and I keep getting a dialog: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<Squynti> Another issue; I have one HDD with a partition that cannot mount... and it says: failed to read last sector (numeric): invalid argument. Perhaps the vol is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't set up yet, or the wrong device was used, or the partition table incorrect. Failed to mount /dev/sbc3
<WIGGMPk> zenlunatic: yes, im mounting my boot partition in the livecd to fix grub
<eFrag|Pulse> Anyone familiar w/ firestarter and internet connection sharing?
<zenlunatic> WIGGMPk, oh okay
<tehbaut|> but I'm not seeing any partitioning menu
<moymoy> tehbaut|: you have to tell the installer all the mount points for the partitions
<tehbaut|> ah
<WIGGMPk> zenlunatic: is the filesystem check command different for ext4 partitions? i think my boot partition has some bad superblocks
<moymoy> tehbaut|: you have to click "Manual" when it asks you if you want to do a "guided" install or "manual"
<tehbaut|> yeah, I'm already on the manual editing screen
<moymoy> WIGGMPk: just specify the FS .. fsck -t ext4 .. or use fsck.ext4
<x_> thanks
<orb360> when in doubt... just fsck it
<x_> now... how can I enable my live 5.1?
<zenlunatic> WIGGMPk, never used ext4 are you on ubuntu 9.10?
<moymoy> tehbaut|: is this a fresh install? or do you want to keep data?
<x_> do I have to enable the software mixer?
<WIGGMPk> moymoy: thanks.. and I can still use the -y parameter too?
<WIGGMPk> zenlunatic: yea
<moymoy> WIGGMPk: yup
<tehbaut|> moymoy, one of my partitions is hfs+ but I don't want to reformat it on accident
<coldhak> how much space does ubuntu need? should 10gb be enough?
<tehbaut|> trying to triple boot
<eFrag|Pulse> coldhak: more than enough
<jerrcs> Hi. When installing the ubuntu-server 9.04, I get a bunch of "debootstrap warning" errors, several .deb files seem corrupt.
<coldhak> (not really a linux question) if I put /home on a different partition, is there a way for windows to read it?
<zenlunatic> WIGGMPk, you probably would be better served in #ubuntu+1
<tehbaut|> moymoy, I saved ubuntu for last, so the first two partitions need to keep their data
<eFrag|Pulse> coldhak: nope.
<WIGGMPk> zenlunatic: oh crap im sorry.. no im using 9.04 (jaunty)
<coldhak> ok
<moymoy> tehbaut|: okay, click into the partition and for the dropdown menu, click "use as HFS+ partition" and set a mount point... but make sure it's marked as "do not format"
<eFrag|Pulse> coldhak: Windows cannot read linux partitions. However. IF you have to share files. Just use a seperate fat32 partition
<moymoy> tehbaut|: the installer is complaining that you didn't set up a root partition... so pick a partition to mount "/"
<coldhak> can /home be put on a fat32 partition?
<tehbaut|> moymoy, there is no HFS+ option, just XFS journaled and JFS journaled
<moymoy> tehbaut|: hmm right.. the installer doesn't support HFS then.. but i know the kernel supports it.. so i don't know
<eFrag|Pulse> coldhak: I don't think so, but maybe?(someone else...). Not recommended in either case
<tehbaut|> heh
<eFrag|Pulse> Fat32 has alot of limitations, mainly in filesizes and whatnot.
<eFrag|Pulse> ext4 is pretty nice lately ^_^
<moymoy> tehbaut|: wait.. you want to install linux onto the hfs+ partition right?
<tehbaut|> no, that's my osx partition
<tehbaut|> but I'd like to be able to access it
<tehbaut|> both read and write
<moymoy> coldhak: fat32 only allows 4GB file sizes max i think.. and your /home will most likely become heavily fragmented and become very slow
<xTheGoat121x> How is Ubuntu's support for bluetooth mice?
<coldhak> ah. that's definitely bad.
<moymoy> tehbaut|: oh .. then you don't have to do anything to it when you install ubuntu .. you'll be able to access it from ubuntu no problem
<moymoy> tehbaut|: but you might have to install some modules from the repositories .. but i know it works.. i can mount Mac OSX partitions on my install
<tehbaut|> moymoy, okay but I still need to specify a mount point? or?
<Squynti> Anyone catch my message on mount?
<moymoy> tehbaut|: yes, you still have to specify a mount point.. do you have a partition set aside for ubuntu already?
<tehbaut|> yep, I do
<linux>  
<moymoy> tehbaut|: then you can set that to be mounted as "/"
<WIGGMPk> moymoy: quick question.. whats the differences between e2fsck and fsck???
<n2diy> where's a good "wake on lan" howto?
<tehbaut|> Prepare Partitions dialog won't let me add a mount point to the other part's though
<moymoy> WIGGMPk: they're the same to me.. but i always use fsck
<TheShahFactor> I have this weird problem, Whenever i lock my Ubuntu desktop and login back again; the sound which i muted before gets unmuted
<moymoy> tehbaut|: which parts? do you want two different partitions for / and /home?
<tehbaut|> not without reformatting them, at least
<tehbaut|> no, for the other os pars
<tehbaut|> parts
<usser> WIGGMPk, well they're not technically the same, e2fsck is for ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystems, fsck is more general, its a wrapper that works for any FS.
<moymoy> tehbaut|: i don't understand what you're saying
<usser> WIGGMPk, by calling and appropriate fsck
<sd32> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<arooni> how do i remove/replace grub, and make it so the laptop always boots up to vista?
<tehbaut|> moymoy, you said that I needed to add mount points to the other os's part's
<ZyYyXy> hi friends
<sd32> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<WIGGMPk> usser: which would you suggest for repairing an ext4 partition? should i just us fsck -t ext4 or e2fsck -t ext4? this is my first need to repair one of my ext4 paritions
<moymoy> tehbaut|: not necessary .. you only need to mount "/" that's the most important .. everything else is optional (but highly recommended)
<tehbaut|> moymoy, but when I edit those part's, the mount point field is greyed out until I tell it to reformat
<usser> WIGGMPk, just use fsck
<[R]> arooni: "fixing" your MBR is a windows issue, not a linux issue
<usser> WIGGMPk, thats the "right" way of doing it
<WIGGMPk> usser: moymoy: k thanks for the help guys
<tehbaut|> I guess I can just proceed then?
<ZyYyXy> want to share info about http://www.ubun2.com Web 2.0 style Question and Answers  Please help to build the largest Ubuntu knowledge base
<bullgard4> RFC2828 includes a definition of 'proxy server'. In two commentaries of this definition the term 'proxy' is used (not 'proxy server'). Does this use of 'proxy' mean a short-hand for 'proxy server' or what does proxy stand here for?
 * Squynti sighs
<ZyYyXy>  want to share info about http://www.ubun2.com Web 2.0 style Question and Answers  Please help to build the largest Ubuntu knowledge base
<moymoy> tehbaut|: always double check when dealing with your harddrive .. make sure you don't format the wrong drives and such
<arooni> [R], right but uninstalling linux ubuntu should be something covered in this channel
<arooni> [R], i love ubuntu to death, i'm just selling the laptop to someone
<[R]> arooni: there is no such thing as "uninstalling"
<linux> ሂያ
<richardcavell> arooni: You can uninstall and just have a computer with BIOS on it
<Squynti> Another issue; I have one HDD with a partition that cannot mount... and it says: failed to read last sector (numeric): invalid argument. Perhaps the vol is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't set up yet, or the wrong device was used, or the partition table incorrect. Failed to mount /dev/sbc3 <-- anyone help me with this?
<Squynti> or an input
<moymoy> arooni: a quick google search will give you all the details .. mostly just put the windows disk in and boot into recovery or something and `fixmbr` or something
<richardcavell> Hey guys, what is the correct way to map keyboard keys as mouse buttons?  I'm using xmodmap. Is that still the 'correct' way?
<tehbaut|> does ubuntu not share swap space on the same partition as the install itself?
<richardcavell> tehbaut|: no, you should use a separate partition
<richardcavell> tehbaut|: it is possible to use a swapfile but it is a bad idea
<moymoy> tehbaut|: swap partition is always a separate partition.. but if you have enough RAM, swap isn't necessary unless you want to hibernate and such
<tehbaut|> ah, well that's not important
<wizzo50> What sound programs is there for on Ubuntu that are good?
<moymoy> do macs use a swap partition?
<richardcavell> moymoy: no, they cannot do so
<skyl> how to get a full copy of a drive (ext3 partition) so that I can query the deleted items?
<eFrag|Pulse> I always do 2GB for swap myself.
<richardcavell> moymoy: that is to say, OS X does not and cannot do so. Ubuntu can if it's installed on a mac
<[R]> wizzo50: "sound program"?
<eFrag|Pulse> Though the usual reference is 1.5x your RAM
<Gemmie78> Okay it looks like I may need to upgrade pidgin in some way
<[R]> skyl: query?
<Gemmie78> How should I go about doing this?
<tehbaut|> yeah, macs use a swap file I thought
<skyl> [R] well, hopfully eventually 'recover'
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: what version do you have?
<Squynti> can swap partition be adjusted?
<eFrag|Pulse> Mac doesn't use swap.
<skyl> I want not just an image with files that exist but a full binary copy I think
<[R]> skyl: undeleting on ext3 is pretty tough
<[R]> skyl: but you can google it
<tehbaut|> that explains the performance issues I experience when memory is low then
<skyl> [R] I'm aware
<usser> skyl, dd
<eFrag|Pulse> tehbaut|: how much ram do you have?
<tehbaut|> 2GB in this machine
<skyl> right now I am only trying to get /dev/sda1 which is umount (I'm on another partition) to another computer
<wizzo50> r yes
<Rob235> umm
<eFrag|Pulse> tehbaut|: if you can manage the extra space, match your RAM w/ swap. (2048 MB for swap)
<Rob235> why does firefox 3.5 have to include firefox 3.0
<Squynti> I think I have my swap partition too big, can it be fixed?
<Enoc> ohh wow!! I found a chat with tons of ppls:)
<shade34321> i'm trying to have a splash screen on my grub menu....I've manually edited the menu.lst file to include it.....put in a picture in the grub folder that was .xpm format and gzipped and 14 colors with a resolution of 640x480....then i updated the grub, which reconized my splash screen....yet grub kept giving me a failed to read splashimage error.....i was told to try StartUp-Manager and so I installed it and checked everything out....and everythi
<usser> skyl, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/location/to/store/image
<[R]> Squynti: there is no "too big"
<Squynti> Welcome first timer Enoc
<tehbaut|> eFrag|Pulse, is it something I can add later?
<moymoy> Squynti: how big is your swap? ... and why do you think it's too big?
<eFrag|Pulse> tehbaut|: ofcourse.
<tehbaut|> not planning to do anything that intensive right away
<Squynti> [R]: ok though my HDD seem to be a wasted space with oversized swap (initally made an error on that part)
<usser> shade34321, try grub2 its really easier to set splash image in it
<eFrag|Pulse> Just make sure you leave the extra space just in case.
<tehbaut|> how do I revisit swap space in the future?
<tehbaut|> just partition manager?
<Rob235> why does firefox 3.5 have to include firefox 3.0
<Enoc> thanks I'm new and still alittle lost lol
<eFrag|Pulse> just leave a few gigs free at the end of your disk space
<[R]> Rob235: yes... we all heard you the first time
<glitsj16> Rob235: i believe it has to do with making sure the gecko rendering engine is available for other (dependant) packages
<Squynti> my ram is 15,gb and the swap I had it set on I think according to windows  disk managment at nearly 7 gb
<shade34321> ok
<moymoy> tehbaut|: yup.. just shrink one of your partitions and create a new swap partition
<eFrag|Pulse> then later you can just format the free space as swap and activate it
<Rob235> ok thanks
<Squynti> 1.5 gb*
<richardcavell> OS X definitely cannot use a swap partition. It's a constant complaint of people who use graphics software
<histo> Can you do a server install from the mini.iso cd?
<eFrag|Pulse> richardcavell: don't get me started :P
<skyl> thanks so much usser , I'm on a pretty tight timeline here or I would be doing my homework :)
<usser> histo, yes
<usser> histo, server install is nothing more than a basic set of packages around a -server kernel
<richardcavell> eFrag|Pulse: some people have made it work with external swap partition but it involves a lot of Darwin voodoo
<Enoc> any site where girls are located??
<usser> histo, install as usual from mini.iso add -server kernel and go from there
<histo> usser: I understand that I just don't see an option to choose server install to get the server kernel.
<Andorin> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with keyboard shortcuts and such, and I do not believe it's hardware related. I'd appreciate it if anyone who could help with such things would look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<cached> anyone know what "tracker applet" telling me that "there was an error while performing indexing: corrupted" means? and why do none of the 3 relevant buttons to close it work? why is it using my hard drive like a madman?
<eFrag|Pulse> richardcavell:  bleh :P More trouble than its worth than heh
<moymoy> Enoc: ubuntuforums.org
<richardcavell> Hey guys, what is the correct way to map keyboard keys as mouse buttons?  I'm using xmodmap. Is that still the 'correct' way?
<usser> histo, so, just install as usual you can always add another kernel later on when system is in place
<[R]> richardcavell: if it works and does what you want... then yes
<usser> skyl, no problem
<Enoc> moymoy I'm alittle lost
<eFrag|Pulse> IMHO, there is no "Right, and wrong way." If it works without quirks, then its the right way.
<Gemmie78> richardcavell I believe I have 2.2.1 of pidgin
<richardcavell> [R]: but there's a problem: I also want to map some of my keys as super keys (eg ctrl), and I don't think it's compatible
<histo> usser: trying to avoid that I just dl the server iso
<Gemmie78> It's not as simple as updating the piece of software by clicking on the menu
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: Latest version is 2.5.5
<Gemmie78> I had to go into terminal, but strangely, typing what was asked at the pidgin website didn't seem to have much of an effect
<tehbaut|> eFrag|Pulse, moymoy: thanks for your help
<moymoy> tehbaut|: no problem
<Gemmie78> I realise that
<[R]> richardcavell: and what makes you "think" its not?
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: don't update using the pidgin website's instructions
<skyl> can one then latter use the image as a drive after dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/here.img  ... what can one do with the image?
<strost> any application that i can run on 9.04 but not 8.04 ?
<Gemmie78> So I'm trying to upgrade the software in some shape or form
<moymoy> skyl: you can mount the image if you want
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: use update manager. What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Tefad> greetings
<richardcavell> [R]: I'm on a Mac and I have two command keys either side of my spacebar that are doing nothing
<[R]> strost: sure... something that requires the version of something that is in 9.04 and not 8.04
<moymoy> skyl: sudo mount -o loop /image/here.img /folder/here
<duckwars> what is a good command line bittorent aplication?
<Tefad> i cannot find a guide for disabling journal on ext4 successfully
<Tefad> i upgraded kernel to 2.6.30
<moymoy> duckwars: try rtorrent
<[R]> richardcavell: they don't show up in xev at all? anything show up in dmesg when you push them?
<isonomy> I was trying to make my transparent terminal embedded within the desktop via compiz, but then all windows lost their borders. How do I get the borders back?
<richardcavell> [R]: So I'm trying to do keycode 133 = Control_L but it's not working
<Tefad> but i still get error after the kernel loads.. it isn't able to mount the rootfs it seems
<skyl> moymoy I see, ty
<duckwars> moymoy: i was going to, but i can't apt-get or wget rtorrent
<Gemmie78> Update manager?
<strost>  [R] : like what ?
<richardcavell> [R]: They are keycodes 133 and 134. I can map them to Pointer_Button1 but not Control_L
<Gemmie78> I'm using gutsy gibbon
<moymoy> duckwars: almost all bitorrent clients in linux have command line support .. but rtorrent is the only one that uses ncurses
<Gemmie78> I'm fairly lazy to update the whole thing, I'm fairly simple
<skyl> if I compress and uncompress an image it will still be identical?
<strost> very slow internet connection over here , going to take days to download another iso
<duckwars> moymoy: what is ncurses?
<Tefad> however, i am able to mount ext4 paritions without journal enabled once i am in the OS...
<[R]> richardcavell: keys like control and alt are called "modifier" keys... you should re-read the xmodmap man page
<moymoy> duckwars: have you tried compiling it? the one in the repositories are out of date anyway
<Gemmie78> I've tried using update manager and it says I'm using the latest stuff but have the choice to upgrade the 8.04 LTS
<[R]> strost: i don't know
<[R]> strost: but if you have no problems iwth 8.04... then stay with it
<richardcavell> [R]: I've read it a hundred times
<[R]> strost: no one is forcing you to upgrade
<Gemmie78> Should I just remove pidgin from my computer and redownload it?
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: Well then that's the version used in 8.04. So what's the problem?
<strost> hmmm
<usser> skyl, well yea what good is a compression algorithm that messes up the original file after decompression
<strost> the changelogs arent that helpful
<usser> skyl, of course it will be the same
<richardcavell> [R]: In my startup Applications I have xmodmap -e "keycode 133 = Control_L", but it doesn't work
<strost> releasenotes*
<skyl> usser yep
<skyl> I'm dealing with wax records over here j/k
<[R]> richardcavell: and then what does xev report?
<richardcavell> [R]: huh?  You mean I should run that after running the xmodmap -e "keycode... bit?
<Gemmie78> The problem is I cannot sign into my MSN and YIM
<Gemmie78> This stopped last week
<lbsjack> hi,who knows the partioning tool disk druid?
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: I don't know that's pidgin's fault
<[R]> richardcavell: sounds like you dont know what xev is... maybe you should read it's man page
<richardcavell> I'm signed in to MSN right now
<richardcavell> [R]: I know what xev is
<richardcavell> That's how I got the keycodes
<moymoy> duckwars: it's basically like a commandline interface .. it constantly updates itself, so it's already almost like a gui that runs in the command line
<duckwars> i hate to ask, but how do I compile a .tar.gz file?
<[R]> duckwars: you don't
<[R]> duckwars: .tar.gz is an acrhive... not somethign "to compile"
<[R]> archive*
<richardcavell> duckwars: what do you mean? What are you trying to do?
<NickDeNeger> you have to unpack it first :)
<Stralytic> anyone in the US want a google voice invite? they sent me one and i cannot use it...
<jsq> hello, can someone please help, i am unable to log in to a tty, i tried creating a new user, also i am unable to do anything requiring a password.. i am in the admin group
<duckwars> I'm trying to install rtorrent
<duckwars> it's a .tar.gz
<moymoy> duckwars: all you have to do is extract it.. get on a terminal and go in and ./configure then make then sudo make install
<moymoy> duckwars: but you need to hunt down all the dependencies first
<richardcavell> [R]: What's wrong with the command : xmodmap -e "keycode 133 = Control_L"
<moymoy> duckwars: a quick google search on "how to compile rtorrent" should give you a nice list
<richardcavell> It should work but it doesn't
<jsq> duckwars tar -xvf filename
<[R]> richardcavell: so like i ALREADY said...
<[R]> [10:38:53] [R] richardcavell: and then what does xev report?
<jsq> then cd dir, ./config, make
<jsq> or ./configure
<dragon_> how can i share a file with someone using UbuntuOne?
<jsq> anyone can help me?
<richardcavell> [R]: I have the output of xev but what do I need to grep?
<jsq> i am about to just format.. even though i have everything set up
<[R]> richardcavell: when did i tell you to grep anything?
<jsq> have had ubuntu running for almost a year.. don't know why this happened
<cached> Holy crap. I just removed trackerd and now my laptop just became fast again.
<histo> jsq: can you log in as your old user?
<jsq> not in a tty, i cant log in as anyone
<richardcavell> [R]: Well, xev produces a ton of output. I thought it might be sensible to grep the relevant parts
<richardcavell> [R]: ButtonPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x6e00001,
<richardcavell>     root 0xac, subw 0x6e00002, time 75764165, (45,39), root:(1141,630),
<richardcavell>     state 0x0, button 2, same_screen YES
<FloodBot1> richardcavell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsq> just takes me back to a login prompt
<moymoy> !paste | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<[R]> richardcavell: that is what is output when you push the key?
<richardcavell> [R]: yes
<richardcavell> moymoy: okay, noted, thanks
<`boz> Hi all could anyone recommend a windows emulator to run under ubuntu?
<richardcavell> `boz: you know about wine?
<[R]> richardcavell: i thought you said it output a keycode
<jsq> im in my old user now, i have auto login
<`boz> wine is not working too well
<richardcavell> [R]: It did before I mapped it to Control_L
<histo> jsq: the other option is to boot and catch it at the grub menu and log in recovery mode so you can get single user access to figure out whats gonig on.
<jsq> but anything that requires a password doesn't work
<[R]> `boz: there is no such thing as a window emulator
<richardcavell> `boz: it doesn't work for me either
<jsq> i have done that
<[R]> richardcavell: weird
<histo> jsq: so everything works but tty?
<joannethrax> Can anyone help me with getting sound to work?  I've been through everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jsq> i made a new user, and they aren't able to do admin either
<`boz> i stand corrected R
<jsq> everything but tty, and anything admin
<histo> jsq: anyone should be able to admin with sudo
<histo> jsq: perhaps the sudoers is messed up
<jsq> yes
<histo> !sudo | jsq
<ubottu> jsq: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jsq> hence my problem.
<jsq> i know what sudo is
<richardcavell> [R]: Are you able to help me or are you just being sarcastic?
<jsq> it's not working
<joannethrax> no one as any ideas about sound?
<histo> jsq: so your users are not in a certain group let me check mine
<acmeinc> LF help configured the plugins in Brasero so I can burn a DVD of asome avi's...THanks!
<jsq> sudo | julian | julian
<jsq> bash: julian: command not found
<duckwars> howto's never run straight trhough =(
<joannethrax> I've a Dell Studio XPS.
<histo> jsq: try sudo visudo
<jsq> after i enter my password, absolutely nothing happens, eg when trying synaptic
<jsq> nothing, just takes me to prompt
<histo> jsq: are you sure your user is in admin group
<jsq> i will double check, but yes
<histo> gpasswd -a jsq admin
<`boz> Does anyone know of a WINE alternative?
<[R]> `boz: wine is the only implementation of windows api
<histo> jsq: /var/log/auth.log will have errors as well
<jsq> gpasswd: Permission denied.
<joannethrax> and the sound card isn't making a peep
<nirupama> How to execute udev
<nirupama> I gave udevtrigger but nothing happened
<`boz> so if don't go in wine, it don't go eh?
<histo> jsq: reboot in single user mode and issue that command
<richardcavell> `boz: there's the commercial version, called CrossOver
<nirupama> I added the rules
<jsq> Jul 14 07:50:01 julian-desktop CRON[6230]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user julian by (uid=0)
<jsq> Jul 14 07:50:01 julian-desktop CRON[6229]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<jsq> ok
<richardcavell> `boz: CrossOver is a bit ahead of the WINE curve, and based on the same code
<jsq> then what?
<`boz> cheers richardcavell may try that
<histo> jsq: then reboot and sudo should be working
<histo> jsq: for whatever user you specify
<jsq> ok ty will try
<richardcavell> `boz: Don't. You're better off virtualizing
<`boz> how do i do that richardcavell?
<richardcavell> `boz: Do you know about VirtualBox?
<`boz> nope
<richardcavell> `boz: it allows you to run an operating system such as Windows within Ubuntu
<richardcavell> `boz: real windows, not WINE
<`boz> ok
<Gemmie78> If I'm currently on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon and choose to upgrade to 8.04 will I receive the new firefox
<Gemmie78> I'm currently using firefox 2 and unable to upgrade it simply in the menu
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: no
<histo> Gemmie78: you'll have the firefox that was in 8.04
<Gemmie78> I believe there's a firefox 3?
<Gemmie78> I see, darn
<histo> Gemmie78: you mean upgrading to 9.04
<Gemmie78> And what firefox version was packaged in 8.04
<richardcavell> Gemmie78: Yes there is but it's not in 7.10
<Gemmie78> No no, I was hoping I could go with an LTS
<histo> Gemmie78: 9.04 has 3.0.11
<histo> Gemmie78: let me check
<Gemmie78> thank you
<Gemmie78> Currently I'm uysing 7.10 which has FF2 packaged in
<rocky_> omg, you guys have to read this: http://austinist.com/2008/12/10/aisd_teacher_throws_fit_over_studen.php
<richardcavell> rocky_: summary?
<geirha> Gemmie78: Hardy has firefox 3, yes. And Gutsy has reached EOL a long time ago, so you should really upgrade
<ZyYyXy> here is how to install firefox 3.5 http://www.ubun2.com/question/157/how_install_firefox_35_ubuntu
<`boz> so i just have to get a windows version and install and i'm away then richardcaell
<rocky_> richardcavell, a teacher has a fit about a kid distributing linux, thinking its illegal XD
<histo> Gemmie78: it says version 3 in hardy
<histo> !info firefox hardy | Gemmie78
<Hilikus> when i ssh to my server i get the MOTD twice. any idea why??
<ubottu> Gemmie78: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<jsq> ok, got the message: Adding user julian to group admin. still same problem: julian@julian-desktop:~$ sudo vi [sudo] password for julian:  julian@julian-desktop:~$
<[R]> Hilikus: twice when you login or once before and once after?
<richardcavell> `boz: Yes. Check the compatibilities first. It tends to be a bit slow. But it's really Windows inside Ubuntu.
<Hilikus> [R]: twice when i loggin. one after the other
<`boz> cheers richardcavell i'm on to it
<richardcavell> `boz: Not really good for running games. But for servers or testing programs, etc, it's invaluable
<jsq> gksu nautilus asks for password, then does nothing
<`boz> autocad?
<[R]> Hilikus: how odd
<histo> Gemmie78: what version of ubuntu areyou running?
<jsq> still can't log into a tty
<geirha> Gemmie78: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Gemmie78> I'm considering upgrading but my concern is losing my settings files and bookmarks
<histo> jsq: so you can't log in to tty and you can't use sudo is what you are saying?
<histo> Gemmie78: do you have your home on a seperate parititon?
<Hilikus> actually the "last login" info is displayed once but the info about the kernel and my custom message appears twice
<Gemmie78> And doing an upgrade from the Upgrade Manager, I've never done it before so yeah I'm hesitant
<jsq> is there some way to reset pam package? histo: yes! exactly
<coolpyrofreak> Gemmie78: If you upgrade by changing your sources.list file, you shouldn't lose anything.
<histo> !seperatehome | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seperatehome
<Gemmie78> So to confirm hardy heron is 8.04 and an LTS version which should give plenty of support for many months to come
<jsq> something with pam maybe?
<Gemmie78> should be safer
<histo> !home | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Gemmie78> and has Firefox 3?
<Gemmie78> Will other programs be updated too, such as pidgin?
<histo> Gemmie78: seperate home is your safeest bet all yoru settins and files should be stored there.
<geirha> Gemmie78: Your home folder will not be touched by an upgrade
<indus> hi
<histo> jsq: let me find the link i was looking at with some trouble shooting for sudo
<Gemmie78> Home into a seperate partiton, not that I'm aware of actually
<jsq> ok thanks
<histo> jsq: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo
<indus> geirha: i dont think thats entirely true
<geirha> Gemmie78: All programs will be updated, more or less
<geirha> indus: how so?
<anirban> I have installed Virtualmin 3.703.gpl module in my Webmin 1.480 panel of my Ubuntu 9.04 HyperVM VPS . Now I have added 1 domain named web2dziner.com using Virtualmin virtual hosts. The problem is when I type http://web2dziner.com (wrong Apache default page ) and http://www.web2dziner.com (the desired page) , it goes to two different webpages. I haven't done any modifications as such directly to the Apache. How to fix it ?
<coolpyrofreak> Gemmie78: Possibly.  If you want everything up to date, though, you'd be best to upgrade to the latest version.
<Gemmie78> I see, so my home folder is basically my settings and documents right
<Gemmie78> What about installed software and programs? Will they be effected?
<Gemmie78> Upgraded/ or even lost?
<depaul> hey.. any experts here.. i need some help with ubuntu
<indus> geirha: probably some .ice files etc are rewritten but iam probably wrong
<coolpyrofreak> Gemmie78: They'd only be upgraded
<S_A> Hi! where can i get package for kscope ?
<indus> the Xauthority files
<geirha> indus: No idea what .ice files is
<Gemmie78> I see, thanks for the help everyone
<coolpyrofreak> Gemmie78: Just because a package is upgraded doesn't mean you'll lose your preferences.  It might happen, but that's rare.
<Gemmie78> I'm guessing I should sign out of everything and restart before an upgrade
<indus> geirha: aah its some permissions file
<Gemmie78> and even then
<histo> Gemmie78: if you installed everything from apt or synaptic they will all be upgraded. Unless you used 3rd party repos
<Gemmie78> I'm concerned about system requirements increasing with the upgrade
<histo> Gemmie78: there are ways to install firefox 3 on your version of ubuntu as well.
<depaul> anyone had a good time with ati driver in jaunty?
<histo> Gemmie78: I don't think system specs have gone up at all
<Gemmie78> Currently I run a 1.5 celeron M on 512MB ram, sufficient I hope
<jsq> my /etc/group is okay
<histo> Gemmie78: if anything you would probably see a performance increase due to a better version of gnome etc...
<coolpyrofreak> depaul: which ATI driver
<jsq> sudoers should be okay but i will go into recovery mode to make sure
<GeorgeAScott> please tell me... if i had  synce-hal and removed it to install odccm, can i download just the package? im stuck with a mobile phone for the net otherwise..
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: huh?
<jsq> should be fine esp i just ran gpasswd -a
<histo> Gemmie78: but if you back up your home you will have all your data and settings
<aqlx86> How can configure the server to skip http authentication for local ip addresses?
<geirha> Gemmie78: I've upgraded from Edgy 6.10 to Hardy 8.04, never lost any settings due to the upgrades
<histo> Gemmie78: all the settings are in . folders hidden in yoru home.
<Gemmie78> What about bookmarks?
<histo> Gemmie78: there in there as well.
<Gemmie78> settings for pidgin?
<Gemmie78> Accounts?
<histo> Gemmie78: everything
<Gemmie78> thunderbird?
<GeorgeAScott> i was tethered to my pc.  and installed a package without noticing that it was removing synce-hal.
<coolpyrofreak> Gemmie78: yes.
<histo> Gemmie78: all those settings are in your users home directories
<Gemmie78> So the upgrade was seamless in the sense that the software was untouched
<geirha> Gemmie78: firefox bookmarks are in ~/.mozilla/firefox/ somewhere. A bookmarks.html file for firefox 2 I believe
<Gemmie78> sorry let me rephrase
<GeorgeAScott> now i cant tether any more....
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: ok and...
<Gemmie78> the software was updated, but the settings for that software (pidgin, firefox, thunderbird) were kept?
<Gemmie78> What about cookies? Temp files
<coolpyrofreak> Gemmie78: exactly.
<Gemmie78> etc
<Gemmie78> I have to say I'm very surprised
<GeorgeAScott> and tethering was my only outside connection... i cant apt-get synce-hal
<coolpyrofreak> Gemmie78: cookies and temp files don't matter.  Firefox will download new cookies if it needs to.  Temp files are only temporary.
<aqlx86> How can configure the Apache2 server to skip http authentication for local IP addresses?
<geirha> Gemmie78: And upgrade updates package versions. It doesn't remove anything in your home-folder where all your personal settings are
<anirban> I have installed Virtualmin 3.703.gpl module in my Webmin 1.480 panel of my Ubuntu 9.04 HyperVM VPS . Now I have added 1 domain named web2dziner.com using Virtualmin virtual hosts. The problem is when I type http://web2dziner.com (wrong Apache default page ) and http://www.web2dziner.com (the desired page) , it goes to two different webpages. I haven't done any modifications as such directly to the Apache. How to fix it ?
<histo> Gemmie78: everything is in your home.  go to places > home and hit ctrl + h to see all the hidden files
<histo> Gemmie78: hit ctrl+h again to hide them.
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: ok... and...
<histo> Gemmie78: or you can open a terminal and ls -la
<Gemmie78> fantastic
<GeorgeAScott> since synce-hal was the only package that was removed, can i download it to my mobile sd card and copy it over and restore tethering capabilities?
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: OH... why dindt you say that to begin with
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<histo> Gemmie78: thats why I keep a seperate home partition I can switch distributions or anything and keep all my data.
<GeorgeAScott> R, but will that work?
<Gemmie78> A seperate home partition
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: what do you mean?
<Gemmie78> But I thought the home partition was untouched?
<GeorgeAScott> if i remove the odccm package that caused the removal of synce-hal
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: sounds like you'll have to reinstall both
<S_A> Hi! where can i get package for kscope ?
<geirha> Gemmie78: Yes, when upgrading, when reinstalling Ubuntu though, you want a separate home partition so you can tell the installer not to wipe it
<GeorgeAScott> reinstall both? i just want synce-hal back, i can use sd card to transfer files if need be.  i just want net back on my pc..
<Kartagis> hey all. in System > Preferences > Sound, Sounds tab, I attempted to change the Login sound, but it defaults. any ideas?
<histo> Gemmie78: it is in an upgrade. But i have the optiont aht I can reload root and just mount my home so that all my stuff stays even when switching to different distros.  You don't have to worry about that if you are upgrading.
<logankoester> Anyone have a favorite command line alternative to pidgin?
<histo> !best | logankoester
<ubottu> logankoester: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jsq> ok,, everything is in order.. im going to say its nothing to do with the sudoers file or the group.. especially i created a new user.. and they are unable to sudo. also a can't log into a tty and that has nothing to do with sudo, and i think these are related.
<GeorgeAScott> my biggest question... if i go to the ubuntu packages page and download the synce-hal(though i think i got it originally through svn) all dependencies should be met right, since that was the only package removed?
<logankoester> histo: Haven't seen a rule like that on irc before, seems kinda silly. But thank you, I won't ask again
<histo> jsq: thats wierd let me do some more searching
<jsq> iirc or something is cool
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: if you have them all... but it sounds like you removed one of its deps
<histo> jsq: do you get an error when you try to log in to a tty
<geirha> logankoester: for what protocols?
<jsq> no, it just says ubuntu 9.04 blah, then prompt for login again
<GeorgeAScott> R, i was trying to install odccm because i couldnt access the file sys on my phone anymore(????) but when i did it removed synce-hal... which broke the tethering shindig i had going on..
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: ok so reinstall it
<jsq> wish i could cut & paste :P
<Gemmie78> Cool. I was a little concerned upgrading that there might me an option to start from a fresh slate
<histo> jsq: you can use pastebin I had a similiar problem before trying to remmeber what I did to fix it.
<GeorgeAScott> but cpying synce-hal from the sd card to the pc should be ok since all dependencies were there before right?
<Gemmie78> I'll probably upgrade later on tonight, thanks to everyone involved
<jsq> i mean from the tty
<[R]> GeorgeAScott: unless you removed something
<histo> jsq: yeah same behavior
<crunchbang> hi
<crunchbang> xubuntu does not respond to my laptop
<histo> jsq: are there any errors in /var/log/auth.log when you try
<histo> jsq: to use sudo or login
<jsq> yes
<jsq> a pam error
<jsq> ul 16 23:20:05 julian-desktop CRON[3686]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<jsq> hmm
<jsq> is that it..
<Boohbah> jsq: no, that is the cron daemon running on schedule
<jsq> that's the only kind of message i see
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: back
<histo> jsq: try using sudo then check
<sfx> hi everone
<jsq> Jul 16 23:23:24 julian-desktop sudo: pam_smbpass(sudo:auth): Error loading service file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jsq> samba? that's the last 1
<wangtao> hello
<sfx> i need help to instal intel driver 3100
<jsq> hmm
<jsq> that must be it
<sfx> i suf in  tuturial pages but can be helpfull
<jsq> my etc/samba dir is missing
<histo> jsq: shouldn't have anything to do with loging in though
<jsq> i agree
<jsq> but that's the append to /var/log/auth.. when i try to sudo
<sfx> any one help please
<canada> is it true that colleen in twitlive "leo laporte" is a shemale?
<histo> jsq: i'm at a loss perhaps someone else might shed some insight.
<histo> !ot | canada
<jsq> ihmm
<ubottu> canada: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jsq> i have been using linux for 2 years,, so im no newb.. thought i could find some help here
<jsq> i have compiz and everything working sweetly, but i am thinking about just f** it and install slackware :-)
<histo> jsq: No i know its something silly withthe users/groups but I can't remember what it was that was causing me the same hang up.
<histo> jsq: there is also #linuxhelp
<jsq> ok thanks for the help.. i will continue to work on it
<jsq> groups...
<jsq> somehow samba got uninstalled
<jsq> maybe i should reinstall it...
<histo> jsq: that or purge it
<jsq> samba keeps uninstalling itself lol
<histo> jsq: in recovery mode aptitude purge samba
<jsq> yea will try that.. ug
<histo> jsq: or try to install it
<histo> jsq: you should still have the deb lying around.
<jsq> i can get network in recovery mode
<KingSteve032> I need help
<NickDeNeger> just ask...
<Jar> Hey guys I have a freeradius server using mysql db for authentication. It is on the same server as a Dansguardian/Squid proxy server. I use SARG to view the reports of internet usage. Currently this is reporting by IP address. Is it possible for me to have it log by the username from the MYSQL db?
<KingSteve032> I installed ubuntu through a pc and put the hdd into my laptop and i get a gurb error
<KingSteve032> no i mean os
<NickDeNeger> you transfered the disk to another pc?
<KingSteve032> it says  Error loading operating system
<Jar> KingSteve032: because of different hardware, it would chuck out errors
<KingSteve032> so what i do
<Jar> Best bet is to build the ubuntu install on the laptop
<KingSteve032> my laptop doesnt have a disc drive
<saif> is it possible to install ubuntu in virtual box in xp host ?
<lstarnes> saif: yes
<Slart> saif: yes
<jsq> guess what
<NickDeNeger> that is probably because your laptop has other disk settings
<jsq> apt-get purge samba* fixed it!
<jsq> weird...
<Jar> KingSteve032: I am sure there is a way to install ubuntu off a USB
<NickDeNeger> when it was on your pc the drive directive was probably /dev/hd?
<KingSteve032> on a ibm thinkpad 4r0
<saif> lstarnes,slart : is there any addition work or just what i am used to do
<NickDeNeger> ^^
<KingSteve032> r40
<NickDeNeger> lol that's old :+
<jsq> histo thonks alot
<jsq> thanks*
<Jar> KingSteve032: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<NickDeNeger> boot via network support?
<Slart> lstarnes: the same procedure as always.. setup machine, tell it to boot from the install cd/iso, start machine
<jsq> now.. do i want to reinstall samba... or slackware... hmm
<jsq> not really :P
<histo> jsq: sudo aptitude install samba
<histo> jsq: thats wierd.
<jsq> it has already got uninstalled twice... 1st time nothing bad came of it
<jsq> i will leave it uninstalled for now.. and keep ubuntu
<supreme_> hi
<supreme_> i have a problem with acpid in ubuntu 8.04
<supreme_> i ve been in the web for many hours looking for a solution
<jsq> hello
<supreme_> when im trying to install something
<supreme_> with apt-get, i get Configurando acpid (1.0.4-5ubuntu9.3) ...
<supreme_>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                                      acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory
<supreme_> and then "the subprocess post-installation script .... error code 1
<jsq> try aptitude reinstall acpid ?
<supreme_> yes
<jsq> same message?
<anesthesia> omg i am so scared
<supreme_> yes
<wangtao_> hi
<indus> good news folks
<acalvo> Hi!
<indus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/8.04.3
<anesthesia> You are home alone, and you hear on the news about the profile of a murderer who is on the loose.
<anesthesia> You look out the sliding glass doors to your backyard, and you notice a man standing out in the snow. He fits the profile of the murderer exactly, and he is smiling at you.
<anesthesia> You gulp, picking up the phone to your right and dialing 911.
<anesthesia> You look back out the glass as you press the phone to your ear, and notice he is much closer to you now.
<anesthesia> You then drop the phone in shock.
<FloodBot1> anesthesia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wangtao_> there is chinese guys?
<indus> Hardy 8.04.3 released
<amine> hello
<supreme_> :o
<acalvo> I've deleted an user but it seems that its UID it's still used, how can I check it?
<gogeta> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amine> is ubuntu's installer text-based or gui? my computer can't display anything text-based (bios, grub, ctrl-alt-f1 in xorg, etc)
<wangtao_> ok
<jsq> supreme: maybe sudo touch /proc/acpi/event
<gogeta> amine: gui
<No1Viking> whois iamfuzz
<supreme_> jsq:  maybe... that could be dirty?
<wangtao_> ubottu, are you a real man?! or bot?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cybertinus> amine: the normal installer is GUI, the alternate installer is text-based
<Hilikus> can someone please run /etc/init.d/bootlogs.sh as a regular user and tell me what commands fail with permission denied please
<jsq> yes.. but it might work
<amine> Cybertinus: so if I boot up the CD, it load X?
<wangtao_> ubottu, are you sure? a real bot?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blizzerand> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<urthmover> haha
<amine> 'this is instant relay chat, not instant messaging'
<supreme_> amine: is just a bot
<supreme_> :p
<Cybertinus> amine: yeah, it starts X, and then you double click "Install" and the installer then runs
<KingSteve032> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<amine> Cybertinus: okay cool, thanks
<amine> someone add !!lol :p
<byerley> I'm having some grub issues, anyone up for helping me troubleshoot?
<byerley> pls? :D
<amine> byerley: just ask your question
<Kalamansi> hello guys. BitchX anyone? how to read private msg or the people who msg to me? i cannot read their msg using ctrl+n or ctrl+p and /win 1 or /win # ....
<byerley> amine: help troubleshooting grub is about as much as I can ask without pouring out details. I dual-boot xp, was doing some repartitioning and stupidly let PartitionMagic Pro have free reign. It screwed up my MBR something fierce, used fixmbr on a windows boot disk, but now I'm having a lot of trouble getting grub running again (system will boot into windows fine)
<Boohbah> Kalamansi: you are aware that BitchX was removed from debian long ago because it is no longer maintained and contains known security vulnerabilities, right?
<gogeta> Kalamansi:waent that surpassed by ircii
<adhil> hi there, anyone know how to hide the partition icons showing in the desktop while it is mounted. am using ubuntu 9.04 with gnome desktop
<madsj> what's the package name for the program lint ?
<Blizzerand> adhil : Why do you want to do that
<papul> hi. i want to reinstall firefox.
<papul> how do i do it?
<bernardlychan1> hi! eversince i got kde, i haven't been able to get the desktop on just one monitor. it's always been on two. does anyone know how to fix this?
<acalvo> How can I get a list of used UIDs in my system?
<madsj> papul: "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox"
<gogeta> papul: sudo apt-get -reinstall firefox
<jsq> adhil: something in gconf i think
<gogeta> lol
<papul> which one do i use?????//
<gogeta> bothh work
<papul> ok
<bernardlychan1> eversince i got kde, i haven't been able to get the desktop on just one monitor. it's always been on two. does anyone know how to fix this?
<gogeta> no -
<madsj> papul and gogeta: I think aptitude keeps track of the changes and apt-get doesn't
<linux_> i lost connection when i ran shiretoko web browser
<gogeta> madsj: i beleve there all linked in ubuntu
<unop> acalvo, awk -F: '{print $3}' /etc/passwd | sort -nu
<Boohbah> Kalamansi: interesting, there is a BitchX2 according to http://www.bitchx.com/
<bernardlychan1> anybody know how to install a .tar.gz file? everytime i try to run commands, it says "no such file or directory".
<jsq> gconf-editor
<unop> !source > bernardlychan1
<ubottu> bernardlychan1, please see my private message
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: what is contained in the file, source?
<papul> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<gogeta> bernardlychan1: tars are not a dri there a arcive like a zip
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: if so you will have to build it
<gogeta> dir
<papul> aptitude is removing many things. is it ok????
<kraut> moin
<gogeta> papul: it shoukd be 4 or 5 packages it removed them then installs em
<byerley> papul: if you're using the reinstall option, should be
<unop> !build > bernardlychan1 , sorry, ignore !source, see this instead
<ubottu> bernardlychan1, please see my private message
<acalvo> unop:  thanks
<papul> my progress bar doesnt show up.
<ivenkys> morning gents - not a strictly ubuntu question but here goes - i have got ubuntu running on a VM on OS X , now i run Apache within ubuntu , how do i access that Apache instance publically from within the network , does that make sense ?
<papul> firefox was working fine yesterday
<MikeL> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<jsq> the instance?
<byerley> ivenkys: depends how the VM is doing networking
<Boohbah> ivenkys: that depends on what sort of virtualization software you are using and the network configuration. try running ifconfig in the vm
<anirban> why I am getting this problem in http://dbms.web2dziner.com/ ?
<ivenkys> jsq: yes
<jsq> i always have luck with bridged networking, if that helps at all
<NickDeNeger> anirban, your mysql module isn't loaded into php
<anirban> NickDeNeger : How to load that ?
<bernardlychan1>  Boohbah: bernardlychan1: what is contained in the file, source? what do u mean?
<ivenkys> Boohbah: i am using Virtual Box - and ifconfig gives me a 10.x.x.x networking address .- any pointers to where i can read more about this
<jsq> sounds like your using vmware fusion? in wich case i have no clue
<Kartagis> hey all. in System > Preferences > Sound, Sounds tab, I attempted to change the Login sound, but it defaults. any ideas?
<jsq> oh nvm
<ivenkys> jsq: nope - Virtual Box
<NickDeNeger> anirban, open your php config file and uncommand the load_module mysql;
<Dulak> Saturn2888: what's broke?
<NickDeNeger> but maybe you need to apt-get install php-mysql
<NickDeNeger> first
<barqers> Guys, I went to synaptic and downloaded gfx-boot themes, then when I go to startup manager it doesn't see any of them, and I can't click the option to use an image for bootloader
<Saturn2888> Dulak: the apache server is working, it's listening. I can go to ebox on https://serveraddress, but if I go to any of the domains in /var/www/, they don't work. Also,
<carlos`> I've installed ubuntu 9.04 in yutube for example i can hear the sound of the vidoes but not the vidoes themself. i found a manual which says to use apt-get install adobe-flashplugin , but it says it has no installatin candidate , how can i add sources to apt-get ?
<hunter107> hey all...strange problem here. i'm streaming my webcam via vlc over rtp, but on the receiver i'm getting Port Unreachable (from wireshark). on the server even netstat does not list the stream port as LISTEN.
<Saturn2888> Dulak: also, I can go to mydomain.com/apex/ and get oracle's thing working to. But that shouldn't work since the domain isn't working otherwise.
<Dulak> Saturn2888: the domains in /var/www, you added config files for them in /etc/apache2/sites-available and enabled them?
<gogeta> carlos`: sudo apt-get install flash-installer
<hunter107> quick telnet to the server on stream port says connection refused....no firewalls running
<NickDeNeger> hmm wrong package to, try php5-mysql ^^
<carlos`> gogeta, E: Couldn't find package flash-installer
<jsq> aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree (for the non-free 1)
<Saturn2888> Dulak: well they used to work. Not after whatever happened to them today. The domains are there. How do I know if they're enabled?
<bernardlychan1> hey anybody know how to make kde run on just one monitor not two? i have a laptop and a mon, and it has to run on both.
<anirban> NickDeNeger : E: Couldn't find package php-mysql !! I am on ubuntu
<NickDeNeger> anirban, php5-mysql
<NickDeNeger> sorry my bad
<Dulak> Saturn2888: if they are enabled they'll have a link in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<barqers> anyone know how to change bootloader theme?
<gogeta> !spllash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spllash
<Saturn2888> Dulak: yep, they're there
<gogeta> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<byerley> alright so: "grub> find /grub/stage1" gives me "(hd0,5)", "grub> root (hd0,5)", "grub>setup (hd0)" gives me: Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed Error 12: Invalid device requested
<byerley> any ideas?
<Dulak> Saturn2888: what happens when you try to load one of them? What error do you see in the browser?
<Saturn2888> The connection was reset blah blah blah in FFox
<anirban> NickDeNeger : Installed, now what to do ?
<Dulak> Saturn2888: and if you do "ps aux | grep apache" you see that apache has some processes running?
<Saturn2888> Dulak: I'd like to note that only /apex/ works. All of the other ones like /otrs/ and /bandwidthd do not
<NickDeNeger> anirban, i don't have php installed so i try out of my head... go to etc/php
<NickDeNeger> then open the config file
<NickDeNeger> and uncomment the load_module mysql.so
<Saturn2888> Dulak: http://pastebin.com/d1f0b0ed6
<indus> byerley: seems you are stuck with repairing grub
<KingSteve032> cn i just make a usb start updisk creator
<Dulak> Saturn2888: ok so what happened today?  Update or something?
<anirban> NickDeNeger : What is the name of the config file ? conf.d ?
<gogeta> byerley: i use the supergrub live cd to fix up a broken grub
<NickDeNeger> anirban, sec installing apache and php =)
<richardcavell> xmodmap -e "keycode 133 = Control_L" does not work to map my extra key as the Control key. Any xmodmap experts here?
<bernardlychan1> hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bernardlychan1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bernardlychan1> what should i do?
<anirban> NickDeNeger : php.ini ??
<Kalamansi> Boohbah gogeta : ah so chance to read the msgs for the last time?just for this day?i will close the BitchX after i read the msgs.its like 24 windows there... how to read the private msg in BitchX?
<Saturn2888> Dulak: here's 2 things I did. I updated OTRS using the debian testing repo. OTRS is a ticketing relay system. You use it through the browser. I also updated eBox to version 2.1. I've been updating ebox a lot recently w/o problems. I dunno what changed today.
<NickDeNeger> anirban, yeah that's the one
<bernardlychan1>  hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.
<nibbl0r_> hi. is there any alternative to network manager, which supports multiple wireless interfaces, and multipple vpn connection?
<Saturn2888> Dulak: I also deleted the debian line in my sources.list file after updating otrs
<bernardlychan1>  hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.
<gogeta> Kalamansi: they should show in  the same window
<bernardlychan1>   hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.
<bernardlychan1>   hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.
<Dulak> Saturn2888: ok anything weird showing up in your apache log?
<bernardlychan1>   hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.
<byerley> gogeta: I was under the impression that supergrub didn't have anything more than an ubuntu live disk to offer?
<bernardlychan1>   hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.
<lstarnes> bernardlychan1: stop that
<indus> byerley: are you running grub with sudo?
<bernardlychan1>   hey guys when i type this in terminal: tar -xvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz, i get this: tar: superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now.
<NickDeNeger> ahh ffs where the fuck is it
<lstarnes> bernardlychan1: you need to change to the directory where that file is first
<bernardlychan1> thanks
<Saturn2888> Dulak: nothing except google bot and some other spiders
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: tar xzvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: z for gzip
<lstarnes> bernardlychan1: btw, next time, please wait 15 minutes or so before repeating
<indus> !language | NickDeNeger
<ubottu> NickDeNeger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<byerley> indus: well, from root yes
<gogeta> byerley: super grub can fix windows reinstall grub find linux installs and even boot a distro with a bad grub install
<NickDeNeger> sorry indus :)
<Dulak> Saturn2888: I actually meant the error log
<Saturn2888> oh
<Saturn2888> lemme paste
<byerley> gogeta: fair enough, thanks
<Saturn2888> Dulak: http://pastebin.com/d276a7aa2
<indus> byerley:just make sure you typed hd and number 0 and not the alphabet o
<indus> root(hd0,5)
<indus> byerley: do one thing type root(hd and press tab
<Dulak> Saturn2888: that's the problem right there, it's not getting a session id for some reason and it's failing
<Boohbah> or if you are confusing o and 0, get a nice monospace font like bitstream vera sans mono
<bernardlychan1> lstarnes; i'm still getting error when i type this: tar -xvf /home/desktop/superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<Saturn2888> Dulak: ok. Then what's that issue from?
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: tar xzvf /home/desktop/superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: z for gzip
<hatori> heya my x no longer starts itll just hant when i type startx
<hatori> would anyone know why?
<bernardlychan1> ok boohbah, will try
<byerley> indus: I've done this a few times, I'll double check, but I'm pretty sure my syntax is right
<bernardlychan1> hey boohbah
<byerley> gogeta: http://download.cnet.com/Auto-Super-Grub-Disk/3000-2094_4-10829335.html is what I want yeah?
<bernardlychan1> still error
<hatori> after a while it says giving up no such file or directory
<Dulak> Saturn2888: not sure I"m looking for anyone else that had the issue, give me a minute
<indus> byerley: use tab to see what devices are available like root(hd then tab
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: what's the error?
<lstarnes> bernardlychan1: /home/$USER/Desktop/superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<lstarnes> bernardlychan1: or the shortened form ~/Desktop/superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<indus> byerley: root(hd0,then also press tab
<Boohbah> oh dear...
<bernardlychan1> tar: /home/desktop/superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bernardlychan1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bernardlychan1> tar: Child returned status 2
<bernardlychan1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot1> bernardlychan1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> bernardlychan1: go to paste.ubuntu.com then paste this in there
<Boohbah> bernardlychan1: so unless you have a user called 'desktop' ....
<byerley> indus: 0,1,3,5,6
<indus> bernardlychan1: just type in one line with commas,
<bernardlychan1> thanks istarnes!!
<indus> byerley: good
<hunter107> hey all...strange problem here. i'm streaming my webcam via vlc over rtp, but on the receiver i'm getting Port Unreachable (from wireshark). on the server even netstat does not list the stream port as LISTEN. no firewalls running..
<bernardlychan1> hey guys what do i do after i've unzipped .tar.gz?
<indus> byerley: so go ahead and type root(Hd0, and tab should list some of the partitions available with a description
<bernardlychan1> where r the files that i've unzipped?
<indus> bernardlychan1: well it will create a folder with same name \
<indus> bernardlychan1: it will be in same place where the tar file is
<hunter107> even streaming to localhost gives the same problem, but only on ubuntu. i tried on other distros, its working fine.
<bernardlychan1> ok... wierd
<indus> *weird
<indus> that spelling confuses me all the time
<indus> byerley:
<Dulak> Saturn2888: ok well from that log otrs is what is broke and causing your problem, but nobody seems to have that same error so there is nothing to go on, if it was me I'd go back to the older OTRS and see if it starts working again, then take that error log and put it on the otrs mailing list for more help
<Dulak> Saturn2888: they don't even have a forum, it's all mailing lists
<supreme_> damn, i cannot fix the apt-get error
<bernardlychan1> hey guys what do i do when i've unzipped the .tar.gz?
<bernardlychan1> (soz to be so annoying)
<byerley> indus: 0 is 0xde (my dell utility partition), 1 is 0x7 (Windows), 3 is 0xdb, 5 is ox83 (ubuntu), 6 is 0x82 (swap I believe?)
<Saturn2888> Dulak: yeah, I requested a forum. Should I just uninstall reinstall?
<bernardlychan1> hey guys what do i do when i've unzipped the .tar.gz?
<Saturn2888> Dulak: the version in Ubuntu is 2.2.4 which isn't even the newest 2.2.x version. .7 has security updates for instance
<martinjh99> Does anyone have a link to docs for upgrading between LTS versions?  I have a LTS server I need to upgrade to 8.04LTS
<Dulak> Saturn2888: honestly I have no idea, I have never used it, but something is broke in that newer package you installed
<supreme_> martinjh99: in sypantic, you can configure that
<Dulak> Saturn2888: it looks like they make all their money from commercial support, so chances of getting anything like a timely response without paying for support is pretty low
<supreme_> the system only shows the LTS updates
<iceroot> i am searching for a program which can manage passwords, i only need username, password and target for the login. this should be an application with a gui and NOT keyring-manager. it should be an application for managing logins like f-spot is managing photos
<barqers> Can someone help me? I installed the gfxboot-themes from synaptic, but inside the startupmanager I can't tick "Use bootloader image"
<byerley> indus: in any case, I'll be back in a bit if supergrub doesn't work out
<barqers> How do I change bootloader theme?
<Saturn2888> Dulak: yep. And there doesn't seem to be a better database system. At least not a free one.
<martinjh99> Its a server - No X...  Have been looking at do-update-manager will that go from LTS to LTS...?
<Dulak> Saturn2888: but that error doesn't show up scanning their mailing list archive, so if it's something new....  Also you can see if maybe they have a ubuntu deb of the the newest version you can download and install manually, instead of using the repo
<indus> byerley: so try again with hd0,5
<supreme_> martinjh99: what about edit sources.list?
<Kartagis> !info libnpjp2.so
<ubottu> Package libnpjp2.so does not exist in jaunty
<Saturn2888> Dulak: I tried two deb files but they're both for Debian. There isn't any official Ubuntu version so I dunno how I'm even running it
<ubuntu> what do i need prior to compiling other than build-essential?
<supreme_> martinjh99: and replace dapper with hardy
<indus> Saturn2888: DO NOT install debian files direct in ubuntu
<martinjh99> Supreme I might just do that actually thinking about it.. ;) Probably a lot easier!
<Kartagis> libnpjp2.so is provided by what package?
<Saturn2888> indus: oh why?
<indus> !Iinfo libnpjp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Iinfo libnpjp
<Dulak> Saturn2888: honestly I wouldn't even bother with a deb, for that I'd probably be using the source and manually installing, so I could update as new releases come out, the repo is lagging behind by a lot
<indus> Saturn2888: well , packaging
<Kartagis> !info libnpjp
<ubottu> Package libnpjp does not exist in jaunty
<supreme_> i hope it works
<indus> Saturn2888: there are differences and it will break your system
<supreme_> i have problem with apt-get
<supreme_> everything that i try to do i get an error
<martinjh99> Thanks guys
<iceroot> supreme_: post the error at pastebin
<Boohbah> supreme_: what is the error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<iceroot> !paste | supreme_
<ubottu> supreme_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<supreme_> ok
<Saturn2888> Dulak: indus: sounds like a good idea. I'll do it from now on soon as I backup these files and go ahead and remove it
<supreme_> my system is spanish, is there a way to run the command in english ?
<indus> Dulak: Saturn2888:you could always enable proposed repository or backports for newer packages
<Dulak> Saturn2888: I never use packages for web apps, they tend to update much faster than a repo package, so it's actually easier just to use source and manually update as I need it
<indus> !proposed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed
<indus> bah
<ubuntu> what do i need prior to compiling other than build-essential?
<indus> ubuntu:nothing else
<ubuntu> indus, could i send you a pastebin to see what's missing please?
<indus> ubuntu: you will need some courage though
<indus> :)
<indus> ubuntu ya sure
<ubuntu> indus, lol im on a live cd not to ruin anything with my learning experience ;)
<Boohbah> supreme_: we should still be able to help
<supreme_> iceroot  http://paste.ubuntu.com/220328/
<Saturn2888> Dulak: what do I do after I do this? Restart apache? Think you can help me setup a newer version of ((otrs)) ?
<iceroot> supreme_: sorry dont speak spain or what that is
<Boohbah> supreme_: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=440870
<Saturn2888> Dulak: YAY! Thank you so much, My site works now! :D
<Dulak> Saturn2888: yeah probably a restart of apache after the package is removed, as for installing the newest, I've never used it so I'd just be reading the docs on it just like you
<ubuntu> indus, http://pastebin.com/m328a07c0
<Boohbah> supreme_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/63450
<Boohbah> supreme_: found those by googling the error message, usually works :)
<Dulak> Saturn2888: get the newest source, unpack it, and read the README and/or INSTALL file to start
<Saturn2888> Dulak: well I've never compiled anything from source before. Lemme take a look. I'll ask questions as needed
<Kartagis> what package provides libnpjp2.so?
<indus> ubuntu:what is this pastte?
<indus> Kartagis: what does that lib do?
<ubuntu> indus, have you heard of the package called stow?
<Dulak> Saturn2888: it's a web app, it's not compiled.  Read this: http://doc.otrs.org/2.3/en/html/x414.html
<indus> ubuntu nope
<ubuntu> indus, the regular sudo make install has exact same error btw
<Kartagis> indus, it's for java applications in ff, I think
<ubuntu> indus, stow is a program with a folder in /usr/local that basically helps u remove apps as easily as if it were managed by a packaging system but without any binaries
<der_On> Hello. After a distro-update and then again downgrade (for compatibility reasons of some libraries) I've get a "segmenation fault" most of the time using nautilus and now even when starting a binary. I already did a lot of googling, but don't know what the segemenation fault even is. Does someone know how to track the problem down?
<Dulak> Saturn2888: you probably have the perl modules part already since you installed from the package, but otherwise it's just copying and putting things in the right places and stuff
<iceroot> Kartagis: use apt-file to search for the file
<ubuntu> indus, but if that confuses you, ill paste a regular sudo make install and would you be able to tell me what im missing then?
<ubuntu> indus, in fact it would have the same output so i dont see the need
<iceroot> Kartagis: apt-file will tell you the paket which provides the file
<supreme_> Boohbah: didn't work,, but im still trying other ways
<ubuntu> indus, here's an easy to understand guide im reading: http://fredbrunel.com/journal/2004/03/stow/
<indus> ubuntu: its lunch time i will come back later
<supreme_> iceroot: that is a problem with my apt-get ,when i try to install anything i get that error
<bernardlychan1> hey indus, see pm
<Saturn2888> Dulak: so it would be compatible if I installed a newer version?
<ubuntu> indus, k ill probly be here
<supreme_> Boohbah: i can't believe that i have to recompile the kernel... i really cant believe it, im searching for another solution
<KingSteve032> I keep getting funky error when  i try to boot from a thumb drive to install it
<Kartagis> iceroot, does it do a search in the repos?
<gogeta> supreme_: ipv6 bug i assume
<iceroot> Kartagis: yes (in the index files)
<KingSteve032> Buffer I/O error
<Boohbah> supreme_: you can try a newer kernel from a debian repository
<supreme_> gogeta: : how ipv6 could affect apt-get or acpi?
<iceroot> Kartagis: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search the-file-you-search
<supreme_> humm
<gogeta> supreme_: oh diffrent bug
<Saturn2888> Dulak: I think my database is gone too? I made a backup. Do you know how to move it?
<Boohbah> Saturn2888: is it a sql dump of a mysql database?
<Saturn2888> Boohbah: yeah
<gogeta> supreme_: i had some crazyness with the genrec kernel to i switched to the array.org netbook kernel being i have a netbook
<Boohbah> Saturn2888: http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/6_4_en.html
<padd1> hey
<Saturn2888> Boohbah: seems to be working? I dunno. IT didn't throw -- yeah! IT WORKS THANKS :D
<supreme_> damn....
<supreme_> check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/220335/  is about apt-get error
<Boohbah> Saturn2888: excellent
<Kartagis> libnpjp2.so exists on the system but mozilla doesn't recognize it
<supreme_> i really cannot fix that,,, still trying
<mitkok> Hey, guys. Does anyone know how to "clear" the result of xrdb -merge .Xresources ?
<anirban> Why I am getting this error screenshot: http://download.techdarpan.com/download.php?viminfo.jpg ??
<supreme_> lol, i think i fixed renaming /etc/init.d/acpid script and leaving an empty file instead :P
<Boohbah> anirban: i dunno but you need to fix your webserver
<supreme_> then, after dpkg fixed the problem, i just renamed the acpid_orig to acpid
<eeos> I would like to buy a desktop with ubuntu preinstalled or no os, and 3 years NBD on site warranty .... does anyone know whether this is possible (UK)?
<BromaxSux> what is /etc/esound/esd.conf responsible for?
<iceroot> eeos: DELL imo
<Boohbah> BromaxSux: esd configuration, believe it or not :)
<ubuntu> eeos, check Dell and system76 (haven't checked them out myself so can't help more)
<iceroot> eeos: also have a look at debian.org  there is a list with pc-sellers installing linux on them
<eeos> iceroot: got a look to Dell, negative .... system76 does not do UK I believe
<Boohbah> BromaxSux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightened_Sound_Daemon
<BromaxSux> Boohbah: yep im there. thanks
<Saturn2888> Dulak: ok. I downloaded the OTRS2.3.4.tar.gz file. I untarred it. It shows the directory structure. Looks like I can just copy/paste it and then what? That's the EOF. If I run it it might ask me to update the database and stuff. This is really confusing
<eeos> iceroot: debian.org, ther eis no UK
<Saturn2888> Dulak: oh, I found an upgrading file
<Dulak> Saturn2888: just follow that, I'd be reading it just like you, I never heard of otrs before tonight
<Saturn2888> Dulak: what does *) Stop all your services (e. g. rcotrs stop-force) Mean?
<AdvoWork> hi there. yesterday i edited /etc/logrotate.conf and i added an entry for syslog: http://pastebin.com/d7ec86924  its rotated the file, as it now says syslog.conf but its still 410mb so its not compressed it. any ideas please?
<Dulak> Saturn2888: ummm, I have no idea, I imagine there is a script rcotrs that you can run to stop everything, but I have no idea
<Saturn2888> Dulak: same here.
<iceroot> eeos: hm, yes you are right, there is no uk :(
<supreme_> now, im leaving, see you, and thanks for all
<Boohbah> Saturn2888: is that http://otrs.org ? if so also check out http://bestpractical.com/rt/
<eeos> iceroot: I have hear about something called techrat or similar ....
<supreme_> bye
<eeos> iceroot: but cannot find them
<Saturn2888> Boohbah: ok
<eeos> iceroot: ever heard o them?
<dragon_> Some jerk sent me a .psd image :| Any way I could view that photoshop image file in Ubuntu?
<eeos> dragon_: tried inkscape?
<iceroot> eeos: sorry, never heard of them
<Saturn2888> Boohbah: this is like 100 times easier
<Kartagis> libnpjp2.so exists on the system but mozilla doesn't recognize it
<iceroot> dragon_: maybe gimp?
<dragon_> eeos: will try
<Kartagis> how can I fix that?
<dragon_> iceroot: gimp didn't seem to open it automatically, but i'll try that too
<Flannel> dragon_: GIMP can import it if it's in RGB.  If it's CMYK, you might have to find some hoops to jump through
<BromaxSux> Boohbah: it says in the wiki "ESD was maintained as part of the GNOME project, but as of April 2009, all ESD modules in Gnome has been ported to libcanberra for event sounds or GStreamer/PulseAudio for everything else."... so if i use jaunty, does it mean the file is a historic file?
<dragon_> Flannel: thanks. I was lucky that it was RGB.
<Kartagis> iceroot, libnpjp2.so exists on the system but mozilla doesn't recognize it. how can I fix that?
<Boohbah> BromaxSux: yeah, esd is still included for legacy app support
<neil_d> on pygtk version 2.12.9 this works "button = gtk.ToggleButton('test',False)" but on pygtk version 2.16.1 it no longer works, what do I need to do for it to work?
<iceroot> Kartagis: hm, isnt *.so something for the kernel?
<BromaxSux> Boohbah: i see. thank you again
<Kartagis> iceroot, nope, it says in about:plugins it is for java
<moxo> hi! I've installed a PPA for xorg some weeks ago. now my update manager wants to update X11. will my manually installed PPA get lost once I let the update manager update xorg?
<AdvoWork> any reason why logrotate wouldnt compress my file if ive got "compress" set>
<iceroot> AdvoWork: use -d for logrotate (its debug modus)
<Slart> moxo: it should still be there.. but if another repository offers a higher version of something it should use that instead
<iceroot> AdvoWork: with -d it is just a simulation, no action is done
<q0_0p> how do i get fluxbox to start on boot up?
<q0_0p> modifying xinitrc doesn't work
<Slart> moxo: then there will be dependencies and so on, of course
<q0_0p> only when i type in startx
<q0_0p> ?
<moxo> Slart: the problem is, before the PPA my system was practically unusable, only the PPA fixed it. I can't risk updating xorg if the update overwrites the PPA. I'd have to reinstall my whole system then.
<AdvoWork> iceroot, the thing is though, its rotated, but not compressed, any reason why it wouldnt?
<Slart> moxo: then don't update.. or use "pinning"..  I think you can basically tell apt to not update xorg... not sure how, though
<iceroot> AdvoWork: run logrotate in debug-modus and check for errors while compress
<Flannel> Slart, moxo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Slart> Flannel: ah, thanks
<moxo> Slart, Flannel: thank you
<Saturn2888> Boohbah: for This RT thing, the  apt-get line shows: apt-get install request-tracker3.4 rt3.4-apache2 rt3.4-clients apache2-doc postfix postgresql postgresql-doc-7.4 lynx libdbd-pg-perl. If I have apache already, does it need to be in there?
<painted> trying to get windows 7 to boot correctly from grub
<painted> anyone know how to find the right hd(x,y) number
<n0gear> why is it that when i FileZilla to my server as a normal user i can still go to root and browse all the folders?
<bp0> for grub?
<painted> yes
<painted> i'm editting menu.lst rite now
<bp0> right for what?
<painted> need to know hd(x,y)
<iceroot> n0gear: ftp or sftp?
<Boohbah> Saturn2888: use the whole apt-get line
<painted> right as in where windows is located
<painted> i know which drive
<bp0> painted: fdisk -l /dev/sdx
<painted> i just need the hd(x,y)
<n0gear> sftp
<prince_jammys> painted: what's the device name?
<iceroot> n0gear: then its normal, sftp = ssh
<prince_jammys> painted: /dev/what?
<Saturn2888> Boohbah: ok
<n0gear> ic: thanks ice
<painted> hmmm i don't know which it is
<painted> but i have it mounted
<prince_jammys> painted: type 'mount' and see
<AdvoWork> iceroot, ok so just as normal logrotate -d -v /etc/logrotate.conf?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: logrotate -d -f  /etc/logrotate.conf
<zeroplus> hi
<painted> prince_jammys /dev/sdb1
<bp0> im looking for informaiton on how to read a reiser4 disk in ubuntu
<AdvoWork> iceroot, that resulted in: http://pastebin.com/d681042c6
<prince_jammys> painted: (1,2)
<iceroot> AdvoWork: looks ok
<iceroot> AdvoWork: logrotate -v -f /etc/logrotate.conf  will not compress the log?
<anirban> how to add mod_ssl module for SSL websites in Apache ?
<painted> thx prince_jammys!
<prince_jammys> painted: WRONG
<iceroot> anirban: sudo a2enmod mod_ssl
<prince_jammys> painted: (1,0)
<iceroot> anirban: sudo a2enmod   for a list of all mods you can enable
<prince_jammys> painted: a=0, b=1, and so on for the first number. the second is the number at the end (sdb1) minus one.
<prince_jammys> so b1 is (1,0)
<eeos> dragon_: how is it going?
<eeos> iceroot: I am speking to one of dell's offline advisors
<dragon_> eeos: going good.
<iceroot> eeos: good luck
<eeos> dragon_: gimp or inkscape?
<dragon_> eeos: gimp
<mcbane> Hi
<anonbadger> Hello #Ubuntu. I am trying to share my wireless internet connection with another computer I installed Debian on via LAN.
<mcbane> how do I perform a hd integrity test with a ubuntu live cd?
<dragon_> !fsck | mcbane
<ubottu> mcbane: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mcbane> thanks dragon_
<anonbadger> When I plug in the Cat5 between my router and my computer, I lose my wireless connectivity.
<wojtek0490> I know what u mean is it simmilar problem when u plug usb cable?
<barqers> I no longer get a splash screen on boot. How would I fix this? And does anyone know where to get bootloader images?
<elky> barqers, we will need more information, especially along the lines of versions
<yugge> Hey guys, quick question, the messages icon in the panel, you know, the one which indicates that you have a new message waiting for you (indicated by a letter), what program controls that? Because it seems to have disappeared..
<wojtek0490> www.gnome-look.org
<AdvoWork> iceroot, that seemed to work..
<Saturn2888> Is Ubuntu 8.04.2 IPv6 compatible?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: fine :)
<lstarnes> Saturn2888: yes
<barqers> elky: Okay I was trying to get the BlackChrome theme working. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I installed startup manager, located the *.so file, added it, and rebooted, but now I only get text! I set resolution to 1024x768 24bits of colour.
<lstarnes> Saturn2888: linux itself has been capable of using native ipv6 for a long time
<Saturn2888> lstarnes: cool. I just wanna know if I can use it on my webserver
<lstarnes> Saturn2888: your server software most likely supports it
<lstarnes> Saturn2888: although sometimes a little extra configuration is needed
<Guest62929> i need a program that is able to find deleted files from a windows recovered disk, any ideas?
<AdvoWork> iceroot, when it runs, the firsttime, should it rotate that day, or the following day?
<AdvoWork> as it ran last night, rotated but not compressed, now its rotated/compressed
<iceroot> AdvoWork: rotate that day (as normal)
<Saturn2888> lstarnes: ah ok
<AdvoWork> iceroot, so is it working as it should or? :S
<iceroot> AdvoWork: yes :) looks good
<iceroot> AdvoWork: use a cronjob for logrotate
<barqers> elky: Any ideas? I'm confused because it says it supports 1024x768 resolution
<AdvoWork> iceroot, but shouldnt logrotate run automatically on the dailycron?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: maybe, dont know
<iceroot> AdvoWork: have a look there
<xbmc666> i need a program that is able to find deleted files from a windows recovered disk, any ideas?
<robinsmidsrod> does anyone have experience setting up apache to do auth via pam to a mysql server?
<xbmc666> running on ubuntu here
<nexsja> 'ello. I've got an issue with OpenVPN
<robinsmidsrod> I see log lines like this: Jul 17 08:28:15 mail apache2: pam_unix(apache2:auth): check pass; user unknown, but my /etc/pam.d/apache2 contains only entries with pam_mysql.so, where is the problem?
<elky> barqers, i dont know anything about that sort of customisation, sorry. i have no idea why a theme would want you to put a *.so file into anywhere, it sounds like a silly thing to do to me.
<nexsja> If i run 'sudo openvpn --config /path/to/ovpn/file' - everything works nicely
<No1Viking> Hello. Is this the right place to ask about Ubuntu Server?
<nexsja> but when i wanna connect to a VPN using Ubuntu's default GUI - i get some bull about 'no valid secrets found' o_O
<iceroot> No1Viking: dont think there is a extra server-channel
<indus> iceroot: No1Viking: there is #ubuntu-server
<iceroot> indus: thx, dont know
<indus> kk
<indus> np
<Flannel> indus, iceroot, No1Viking: this is also an appropriate place for server questions.
<No1Viking> I installed the Ubuntu Server and need to do a proper backup of it. Either the backup would be at another harddrive or in a ISO file that I can burn to a CD and restore in a simple way. Any ideas?
<Flannel> !backup | No1Viking
<ubottu> No1Viking: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<indus> Flannel: any gui back up tools?
<No1Viking> Flannel, tanks! :)
<iceroot> indus: you dont have/want a gui on ubuntu-server
<Flannel> indus: Some of those are GUI, I believe.
<indus> iam talking about a desktop iceroot
<No1Viking> iceroot, no, no gui
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks, just a quick question regarding xchat 2.8.6 (on jaunty). I'd like to replace the graphical user symbols with text symbols ~ I've used the /set -or gui_tweaks 65 (64+1) but they're still graphical symbols.
<No1Viking> indus, I have no gui in the server
<mazin> Hi, I'm having trouble installing the proprietary ATi drivers for my HD 4870 on Jaunty, what's the right channel to ask for help?
<No1Viking> So what backup/restore system is ok to use in server without GUI?
<moncky> No1Viking: I have heard good things about bacula
<moncky> No1Viking: other options are amanda and duplicity
<No1Viking> moncky, thanks. I'll check them out
<dragon_> !ati | mazin
<ubottu> mazin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<owen1> how to tell gdm to run a script before running awesome or any other wm?
<silvernode> so my logitech IM Connect webcam works on 8.04 but not in jaunty. Any ideas?
<silvernode> I can't get it to work
<indus> No1Viking: i was talking for me actually
<silvernode> I wish to use gtk-recordmydesktop
<silvernode> but it fails
<mazin> thanks dragon_
<aftertaf> silvernode: what chipset is it ?
<No1Viking> indus, sorry
<silvernode> aftertaf, Oh shiii I forgot. What's the cammand for terminal again? lsusb?
<aftertaf> silvernode: not near enough awake to tell you ;)
<StupidWeasel> Just a quick question regarding xchat 2.8.6 (on jaunty). I'd like to replace the graphical user symbols with text symbols ~ I've used the /set -or gui_tweaks 65 (64+1) but they're still graphical symbols.
<aftertaf> silvernode: look here http://stemp.wordpress.com/2008/09/15/intrepid-les-webcams-et-les-drivers-gspca/
<silvernode> aftertaf, shii umm drink 5 hour energy rofl
<dragon_> StupidWeasel: i love your nick.
<StupidWeasel> Heh heh, thanks =P
<Anirban1987> Can anyone help me to fix this up. http://www.intodns.com/web2dziner.com
<aftertaf> silvernode: lsusb should tell you. I have a creative vistacam and before i had to use the hacked ov511 jpeg kernel module, but not works with gspca . . . .
<aftertaf> but now works, i should say !!! ;)
<silvernode> aftertaf, I see. Well btw i am comming from Arch Linux since compiz is a pain there for nvidia cards...although I must admit if it were not for Arch I would not have learned things like lsusb
<AdvoWork> does using xdebug(xdebug.profiler_enable = 1) slow things down?
<aftertaf> we all have command line goodness waiting to be discovered . . ..  :)
<nexsja> some one?
<indus> hi
<neda> hi
<indus> nexsja: yes what is the problem?
<StupidWeasel> Humm anyone know if there is an official IRC channel for xchat support?
<StupidWeasel> I assume there would be, but have not found reference to one.
<indus> StupidWeasel: you can aske here
<moncky> StupidWeasel: that info would be on the xchat site, have you checked there?
<nexsja> [indus], I've got an issue with OpenVPN. If i run 'sudo openvpn --config /path/to/ovpn/file' - everything works nicely, but when i wanna connect to a VPN using Ubuntu's default GUI - i get some bull about 'no valid secrets found'.
<nexsja> indus I've got an issue with OpenVPN. If i run 'sudo openvpn --config /path/to/ovpn/file' - everything works nicely, but when i wanna connect to a VPN using Ubuntu's default GUI - i get some bull about 'no valid secrets found'.
<indus> StupidWeasel: join #xchat
<neda> i downloaded firefox 3.5 and unpacked it. when i run firefox i receive a message that says firefox is a textfile. do you want to run it or display the content...
<indus> nexsja: aah sorry dont know this one
<nexsja> i've googled on the issue, though nothing of use to me
<nexsja> ah damn :<
<indus> neda: why download ff 3.5 its available from repository
<moncky> neda: how did you download it? as a tarball or using apt
<nexsja> anybody here had a similar issue or has any idea on it?
<becomingGuru> neda, The right way to install ff3.5 is to add appropriate sources from repos
<StupidWeasel> indus: Ok that would be the logical channel. Thanks \0/
<indus> StupidWeasel: :)
<neda> moncky: .tar.bz2
<NickDeNeger> apt-get install firefox
<moncky> neda: use synaptic or apt do install
<moncky> s/do/to
<silvernode> aftertaf, http://pastebin.com/m1223316
<indus> neda: apt-get install firefox-3.5
<aftertaf> silvernode: sorry, link was in french :).... you should have vendor ID and hardware ID : 0x046d  0x08d9
<NickDeNeger> apt-get install firefox-3.5
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<neda> thanks all. I will install it using repos. But anybody knows what is going on. What is the reason? I unpacked the same package and installed it on my previous ubuntu installation.
<silvernode> aftertaf, Do i really need that? Skype works in 9.04 which is what I have but gtk-mydesktop fails
<aftertaf> silvernode: so its not stricly a webcam issue, then.. it works, but not with mydesktop...
<silvernode> aftertaf, true
<owen1> how to configure gdm to run a script before starting one of my window managers?
<aftertaf> silvernode: ok. no idea in that case, but good thing your cam works ;) is there a channel for gtk-mydesktop you can try in that case ?
<aftertaf> sounds like a specific issue
<silvernode> aftertaf, let me make this more specific. When using skype, Audio is the only thing that works. Video crashes skype. In 8.04 things work just fine. Couldn't download 8.04 because everything mirror on the ubuntu website was 404.
<silvernode> aftertaf, every*
<aftertaf> ok. then yuo'll need to install gspca drivers. let me find the link
<indus> silvernode: hello
<indus> silvernode: you using 64 bit?
<silvernode> indus, no sir
<silvernode> indus, 32bit
<eeos> iceroot: incredible half an hour to discover that they did not have the specifications I required with no OS or linux
<indus> aah ok silvernode try chaning video from v4l2 to v4l?
<eeos> iceroot: and I gave them this list
<nexsja> anybody here worked with ubuntu's default VPN gui?
<nexsja> :<
<silvernode> indus, sir I am intermediate in use of Linux. Still do not know 80% of commands. Please elaborate :-)
<eeos> iceroot: that was the list-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220368/
<indus> silvernode: ok please state your problem again ,ill try to help
<aftertaf> indus :  how do that? with a PRELOAD ?
<aftertaf> indus: webcam not working since upgrade; skype works only with sound, etc..
<AdvoWork> does using xdebug(xdebug.profiler_enable = 1) slow things down?
<silvernode> indus, ok let me type a long descriptive message.
<supermouse1>  Guys just a quick question, how do you set the default permission for new files being created in a drirectory??
<silvernode> When running gtk-recordmydesktop, audio fails (using webcam as mic). When running video on skype, video fails. Audio on Skype works find. Video on record mydesktop works fine. BTW in 8.04 there are no issues related....
<duckwars> under login window in preferences there is a tab labeled "remote" that has a remote login things, what is that for remotely logining into with?
<dragon_> !chmod | supermouse1
<ubottu> supermouse1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hc> Anyone using Google Adwords here?
<dragon_> supermouse1: what you're looking for would be specifically under umask.
<rmolne> hi all!! I have a problem sending and receiving mails, i can't do it using my laptop wlan interface, but it works normaly if I use a gsm conection. In fact it works correctly untill I try to install vmware server and I unistall it. If I can't to connect via telnet to my mail server  too, but if I do it with another laptop it works correctly, don't have any firewall running or something like that. ¿what's happening? ¿what can I do? Thanks
<silvernode> indus, F****** typos
<promethean> I'm trying to install/upgrade ubuntu on a computer that already has the previous version.  First I tried to upgrade using the Internet, which failed.  Then I tried using a new disk to upgrade from, and that didn't work.  So then I tried doing a fresh install and that didn't work.
<Slart> duckwars: isn't X multiuser/network transparent by default? so you can login to a remote computer just using X?
<moncky> promethean: that doesnt make sense, how did a fresh install fail?
<supermouse1> dragon_: Thanks for that , but the answer to my question is not on that page. I would likle to make it so that any files created under /var/log have default permissions of 600...
<duckwars> you mean xwindows works on ubuntu by default? My question is in ubunut when going to System -> Administration -> Login Window
<duckwars> then hit the "remote" tab it gives an option for style
<aftertaf> you can open a ssh X session with that, right ?
<duckwars> remote login disabled is the usual one, but what happens if I make that remote login available?
<Slart> duckwars: you are running X windows when you're using gnome in ubuntu
<duckwars> is that talking about x windows?
<duckwars> oh
<duckwars> what kind of remote login is it referring to then?
<Slart> duckwars: gnome is just the shiny stuff on top of X.. if I understand things correctly
<gabkdlly> Slart: I sometimes log into a remote X server with ssh -X, it is usually pretty slow though
<Slart> gabkdlly: mm.. I've used that for running remote apps.. as you said.. it isn't fast nor network efficient.. but it works
<duckwars> does anyone know the default os x xwindows client? is it this x11 program?
<lenqueteur> bonjours
<lenqueteur> j'ai crashé mon netbook a coup de paquet et de edpot foireux
<lenqueteur> or j'aimerais tout réinstallé
<indus> silvernode: type gstreamer-properties in terminal
<Slart> !fr | lenqueteur
<ubottu> lenqueteur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<silvernode> indus, Yes sir
<meteor``> Whenever I download anything from Add/Remove programs, are the setups saved somewhere?
<indus> silvernode: dont call me sir
<promethean> moncky, I guess I didn't do the fresh install.  I scanned the disk and it said there were 7 errors.  I don't think there is anything wrong with the disk.  Should I just go ahead and use it?
<moncky> promethean: depends on what the disk errors actually are
<duckwars> pour quoi francais?
<silvernode> indus, rofl, what can I call you? Have been drinking beer so give me something fun.
<_ruben> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<indus> indus is fine
<moncky> promethean: if you have a running system use fsck to check and try to repair the errors then apt-get upgrade to upgrade
<duckwars> c'est drole!
<owen1> how to configure gdm to run a script before starting one of my window managers?
<testi_> Since I installed  and configured  hpoj(HP Office Jet Drivers) my HP Office Jet 6500 Printer is no longer working even after purging the package. Since I installed that package the printers fails to find the correct driver. Even purging the hpoj driver package doesn't help recognizing the printer again.
<silvernode> indus, in properties what next?
<meteor``> I cant run filezilla. :/
<jbk`> owen1: start - settings - session and startup
<indus> silvernode: video output try select v4l
<promethean> I used synaptic to fix broken packages and I updated what it would let me.  Is that the same thing?
<rmolne> hi all!! I have a problem sending and receiving mails, i can't do it using my laptop wlan interface, but it works normaly if I use a gsm conection. In fact it works correctly untill I try to install vmware server and I unistall it.I can't to connect via telnet to my mail server  too, but if I do it with another laptop it works correctly, don't have any firewall running or something like that. ¿what's happening? ¿what can I do? Thanks
<jbk`> then then "automatic start" or something, I don't know how is it called in english, but you will see a list of applications that's going to start
<owen1> jbk`: not using gnome, using awesome wm
<testi_> How can I remove all files that were created by the hpoj setup?
<techie> has anyone here used synergy in the past?
<jbk`> ah
<jbk`> I see
<jbk`> (-:
<owen1> jbk`: just using gdm, since it's nice
<owen1> jbk`: but thanks
<silvernode> indus, Cunstom: No element "v4l"
<silvernode> indus, custom*
<indus> silvernode: not custom, default first entry
<indus> video for linux
<indus> silvernode: use first or second option and check your applications for crash
<silvernode> indus, Plugin dropdown-menu: Autodetect, greys out all options below
<indus> silvernode: not autodetect
<indus> silvernode: sorry video input
<indus> silvernode: not  output , input
<silvernode> indus, Ok got it  now Device dropdown menu: USAB Camera ?
<TriMe> Hey Fellas, any of you guys use, usenet?
<DJones> TriMe: Yes, now and again
<TriMe> I downloaded, PAN Newsreader, is that a decent ubuntu verion?
<TriMe> ubuntu Client...
<indus> silvernode: ya try all options
<grawity> Pan is probably one of the best
<DJones> TriMe: Thats what I use, it does everything I need, I've not had to find any alternatives
<indus> silvernode: no only in plugin,dont do nanythinh in devices
<TriMe> Can i PM you and ask you some questions... as i am little Mis understood how this actually works..
<DJones> TriMe: Its very much like Forte Agent before that got overcomplicated, very easy to use
<Saturn2888> Boohbah: I'm getting an internal server error when trying to access RT
<silvernode> indus, Video seems to work on vl42 plugin?
<testi_> I accidently installed outdated software (hpoj) and it made my printer unusable. How can I remove everything from hpoj if dpkg --purge hpoj doesn't remove everything?
<silvernode> indus, Perfectly
<TriMe> DJones: Not familiar to that program either... i have only just discovered it and i liked using Vuze.
<DJones> TriMe: Ask your question in the channel, I'm not on Ubuntu at the minute, so would be difficult to talk you through anything, apart from the initial setup, I've not had to do anything with it
<tyler_d> weeee
<TriMe> DJones: Thanks mate.
<TriMe> Grawity, is helping me....
<silvernode> indus, Oh hai did you get my last message?
<dukewind> hi
<dukewind> now install zubunto.... for cellen2.4
<Saturn2888> if I have this line: Include "/etc/request-tracker3.6/apache2-modperl2.conf" where would I put it in my apache default file?
<jengc0il> hi there
 * jengc0il need help
<jengc0il> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-May/185517.html
<jengc0il> same problem
<jengc0il> hello
<lady_white> how can i install theme files in ubuntu?
<schmiedc> lady_white: system --> prefferences --> Theme
<lady_white> ok thanks
<schmiedc> lady_white: not shure about the Theme because i have no eng installation running
<silvernode> indus, you thar?
<indus> ya
<schmiedc> lady_white: but should be something like that
<silvernode> indus, ok well stuff works now as far as video device
<aftertaf> :) cool silvernode
<lady_white> ok schmiedc
<lady_white> thank you so much
<indus> silvernode: ok nice
<schmiedc> lady_white: your welcome ;-)
<silvernode> indus, Video for Linux 2 (v4l2) gives a positive test but what next?
<jengc0il> schmiedc:
<jengc0il> help me
<indus> silvernode: check the applications like skype if it crashes,if it does try v4l plugin and so on
<jengc0il> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-May/185517.html
<indus> silvernode: so you will know
<silvernode> indus, alright testing....
<schmiedc> jengc0il: do you use the same plugin-port for the headphones and the boxes?
<TuxedoBond> How do I install the newer Firefox 3.5?
<schmiedc> TuxedoBond: packagename: firefox-3.5
<schmiedc> TuxedoBond: so sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5 should be fine
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<TuxedoBond> What is the Firefox with gnome package?
<schmiedc> aptitude search firefox and you see all the packages with firefox
<promethean> monky,  does my filesystem need to be mounted when I use fsck?
<grawity> promethean: fsck only works with unmounted filesystems.
<TuxedoBond> Specikfically the firefox-3.1-gnome-support package
<TuxedoBond> I mean what is it for?
<xbmc666> i've got a Hauppauge WinTV Nova TD-500 remote, but i dunno how to get it to work, any ideas?
<moncky> promethean: you can force a fsck at boot if you need to, though im not sure howto of the top of my heak
<moncky> s/heak/head
<silvernode> indus, fail, skype only uses one device
<schmiedc> This is an extension to Firefox that allows it to use protocol handlers from GnomeVFS, such as smb or sftp, and other GNOME
<schmiedc>  integration features.
<promethean> moncky, I am able to boot up into ubuntu
<silvernode> indus, no matter what I choose in gstreamer-properties
<moncky> promethean: so have you been able to upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<schmiedc> you can get a package descritption by typing aptitude show <package>
<jengc0il> schmiedc: yeah
<jengc0il> i mean internal speaker
<jengc0il> schmiedc: externa speaker / headphone still not function
<promethean> moncky, I didn't try with apt-get, but it it failed to upgrade using the upgrade manager
<schmiedc> jengc0il: hmm no idea
<schmiedc> i assume you have checked mute, power etc
<moncky> promethean: did it give you an error message?
<promethean> moncky, yes
<jengc0il> schmiedc: thanks
<moncky> promethean: what did it say?
<sebr> hey dudes, trying to update to karmic, but running sudo do-release-upgrade says "no new release found"
<schmiedc> jengc0il: no problem
<TuxedoBond> Apparently Firefox 3.5 is installed, yet my quick launch icon on the top bar opens Firefox 3.1. What's up?
<TuxedoBond> It keeps old versions on the system even after updates?
<grawity> !ff35 | TuxedoBond
<ubottu> TuxedoBond: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<xbmc666> i've got a Hauppauge WinTV Nova TD-500 remote, but i dunno how to get it to work, any ideas?
<promethean> moncky, I believe it said that I had broken packages, which is why I then tried to fix them, and failed.
<grawity> TuxedoBond: On Jaunty, it won't replace 3.0 unless you use something like Ubuntuzilla. (Which always gets you the latest version, but it can create some font problems.)
<moncky> promethean: go to a terminal and type sudo atp-get update
<TuxedoBond> Does it not replace old versions of other software or does it only do this with Firefox?
<schmiedc> i guess it depends on the packages
<grawity> TuxedoBond: It's only Firefox 3.0 that is not replaced by 3.5 -- read http://is.gd/1reB3 , like I told you
<moncky> promethean: then sudo apt-get check
<indus> silverraindog: are u silvernode?
<schmiedc> grawity: for which packages does the !... works?
<promethean> moncky,  thanks, I will.  I'll have to go off line on this computer to update that one.
<moncky> promethean: also have a look at the -f option in apto
<jaminwong> does ubuntu 8.04.3 come w/ext4 fs?
<TuxedoBond> Oh, ok.
<TuxedoBond> Thanks for the help.
<grawity> schmiedc: The !commands aren't really related to packages.
<grawity> !ubottu > schmiedc
<ubottu> schmiedc, please see my private message
<nsadmin> it comes with whatever the kernel has
<indus> sebr: sudo upate-manager -d
<schmiedc> grawity: thx
<grawity> TuxedoBond: If you want to really update Firefox to the latest (3.5.1 actually), get the Ubuntuzilla tool.
<jaminwong> can i have 8.04 w/ext4. i really like how its fast.
<promethean> moncky, apto?
<indus> sebr: karmic is unreleased version so wont show in update manager
<nsadmin> what does that do?
<nsadmin> jaminwong: yes you can. do you have linux installed now?
<jaminwong> yes nsadmin
<jaminwong> i am going to do a clean install.
<promethean> moncky, thanks for the help.
<nsadmin> do you have ext4s now?
<ivze> Good time! I am experiencing random repeating OS freeses on Acer Aspire One netbook with a frequency about one day. How to capture data to make a bug report? Thanks!
<jaminwong> i guess i won't be b/c 8.04 has only ext3
<grawity> I think ext4 was finished long after 8.04 was released
<nsadmin> if worst comes to worst and no install kernel has ext4, then install it on a very small partition then upgrade the kernel then make the ext4s and copy over
<jaminwong> hmmm... good. plan.. thanks nsadmin
<jaminwong> i think that will work too..
<nsadmin> word to the wise tho: you want everyone else to test this (new) partition type for at least 6 months
<silverraindog> indus: nope
<iceroot> how to find a file recursiv in a dir, which contains foo?
<nsadmin> man find
<jacksy> Hello everybody
<jacksy> i am new to the Linux
<nsadmin> ok
<grawity> iceroot: grep -r "foo" directory
<Blizzerand> !ask|jacky
<ubottu> jacky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> nsadmin: not the filename, the content...
<iceroot> grawity: thx
<th0r> jacksy: http://tldp.org
<jacksy> i want to know how to set up a domain controller in a home with 2 pc
<grawity> What kind of a domain controller?
<jacksy> local domain controller so that both the clients can logged in to that domain
<jacksy> and save their files
<StrangeCharm> where's the driftfile for the ntp package kept by default?
<moncky> jacksy: as a file server?
<nsadmin> the clients have to use windows?
<grawity> jacksy: You must mean something like Active Directory? Linux doesn't have that - it just uses plain LDAP, Kerberos, Samba...
<grawity> jacksy: What OS are the client computers running?
<jacksy> not exactly as a file server with user group policy
<nsadmin> the clients have to use windows?
<jacksy> client is ubuntu 8.1 and windows XP
<grawity> You mean 8.10?
<jacksy> and the server is ubuntu 9.0
<jacksy> yes
<grawity> ...and 9.04
<moncky> jacksy: have a look at freeNAS or openfiler
<jacksy> where can i get that
<moncky> i think that is the closest you will get for an out the box system to do that kind of thing
<moncky> jacksy: try google
<nsadmin> if you REALLY want a windows domain controller... you could also look at samba, but note, there's a lot of ways of doing file services
<grawity> jacksy: To create a Windows-accessible file server, install 'samba'. For centralized logins, Linux uses LDAP, but Windows doesn't really support that. (There are ways to create a Linux Domain Controller for AD, but I don't think they're very reliable.)
<moncky> grawity: yeah there are some guys working on an open version of exchange but its way off
<jacksy> so could u plz help me out what should be the easiest way
<grawity> moncky: Exchange and ActiveDirectory DC are unrelated.
<ebel> FYI a few of us ubunter users who like motorbikes have started #freebikers for people who like FLOSS and motorcycles :)
<silverraindog> moncky: why do they want an open version of exchange (just want to know why they are not putting it in to say postfix or something like that, basicaly just curious)
<grawity> silverraindog: Um, because Exchange is more than mail?
<jacksy> is it possible that users will logged in that domain controller and access intrenet from that domain controller
<grawity> silverraindog: For example, my phone can sync emails/calendar/contacts with an Exchange server. Sure, it's possible with IMAP and SyncML, but that's harder to configure for the end user.
<e-frame> hey, how to do-release-upgrade using local mirror / repo ?
<nsadmin> the local mirror is ready to go?
<Blizzerand> e-frame : Which version are you using right now
<moncky> silverraindog: there are several things the exchange does in one package, postfix will do mail but not calendering, we have an exchange server in the office which means I am having to use windows here because I *need* to use outlook
<e-frame> upgrading gutsy to hardy-LTS
<grawity> moncky: Doesn't Evolution work with Exchange?
<e-frame> afaik there is no more gutsy repo
<Blizzerand> e-frame : Can't you just use update manager
<e-frame> Blizzerand:  afaik there is no more gutsy repo
<Blizzerand> Ah sorry didn't read that
<moncky> grawity: yeah but its quite messy, it basically pulls the mail from the raw output of the web interface,
<DeannaT2> e-frame,  upgrade is only possible form LT - to LT directly
<moncky> grawity: which is fine for mail, but seems to do wierd stuff to the calander and todo lists
<Mushrooms> Hi I have a question regarding Evince (The PDF reader that comes with UBUNTU). My problem is for printing multiple pages onto one sheet of paper. I can not seem to be able to control the order they appear.
<e-frame> DeannaT2: but now it is working but using archive.ubuntu.com not my local repo
<grawity> moncky: O_o I see... I thought it supported the actual sync protocol.
<e-frame> do i have to edit sources.list first ?
<DeannaT2> e-frame, yes i was reading wrong, i think gutsy upgrade to hardy is possible, there is no other version between gutsy and hardy
<moncky> grawity: not unless its been implemented when i havent been looking, I use mutt :D
<DeannaT2> e-frame, but if possible, new-install-hardy will be always better *think*
<indus> DeannaT2: you should download hardy 8.04.3 its latest
<indus> DeannaT2: latest LTS
<DeannaT2> i have hardy, yes
<e-frame> DeannaT2: i'm too lazy to re-configure it after fresh install
<indus> DeannaT2: ok whats the question
<Blizzerand> indus : e-frame , wants to upgrade Ubuntu from gusty to hardy
<DeannaT2> indus, it was e-frames question how to upgrade gutsy to hardy
<e-frame> indus: i asked the question (i think)
<Blizzerand> lol
<indus> e-frame: aah sorry, dont you see an upgrade option to 8.04 in update manager?
<e-frame> indus: it's ubuntu server
<e-frame> no gui
<indus> e-frame: ok try sudo update-manager -d
<e-frame> indus: it's already running with sudo do-release-upgrade
<e-frame> indus: but since it's not using my local repo, it takes too long to finish
<e-frame> indus: my question was: how to do-release-upgrade using local mirror / repo ?
<indus> e-frame: doh!
<indus> e-frame: which mirror
<nsadmin> e-frame: btw, if it makes any difference to you, you could install the x client libs and x clients on your server, so that you can run them on the server and have them display on another machine that has an x server
<Blizzerand> e-frame : Try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763925
<Blizzerand> Not sure though I didn't read it
<indus> e-frame: i believe the gutsy repos anyway dont exist now, so its good to do a fresh install
<e-frame> nsadmin: don't want to install any X on the server ^^
<Mushrooms> ah.. disappointing.. looks like i have to go back to windows to do this job.. so much promise, gone in the blink of an eye lmao
<Blizzerand> Mushrooms : So how could *we* help you
<silverraindog> moncky: what about KDE mail ?
<e-frame> indus: that's why i use "do-release-upgrade" and it's downloading hardy's files from far away server
<kk_jaunti> hello, I hve problem installing xvidcap on ubuntu.  the package gets insall with sudo apt-get install but it does not capture sound.  I had the problem in hardy also but had compiled with source.  but now in 9.04 i can't compile it because xmu is missing and there is no package called xmu
<e-frame> indus: i am thinking of using local repo / mirror. they also have hardy on them
<Mushrooms> Blizzerand: my question was above ^.. but people didn't respond, so i assume no one could help
<nsadmin> kk_jaunti: so you have no problem installing... or does apt-get return an error?
<Blizzerand> Mushrooms : Ah .... Could you be a little more specific , Sorry
<legend2440> kk_jaunti: to compile you may need to install    libxmu-dev
<moncky> silverraindog: I generally try to avoid KDE things
<nsadmin> specific... informative... concise... complete... on-topic...
<nsadmin> all good things... put em together, you get...
<nsadmin> SICCO!
<kk_jaunti> legend2440: so sudo apt-get install libxmu-dev would do is it?
<DeannaT2> e-frame, it will need a lot of time, from local mirror or from far-away-mirror
<silverraindog> moncky: aaah, we are moving to exchange, hence why i was asking
<legend2440> kk_jaunti: yes
<e-frame> DeannaT2: 1 hour remains
<Mushrooms> Blizzerand: I try to print 4 'slides' to 1 page of paper, let's say we hold a piece of paper in landscape, and starting from the top left hand corner we have "page 1" then top right hand corner, page 2, bottom left, page 3. and finally bottom right, page 4.
<e-frame> not too long ^^
<DeannaT2> e-frame, yes
<Blizzerand> e-frame : Back up all your data and make a fresh install of Jaunty or whatever
<nsadmin> before wah happens?
<e-frame> Blizzerand: that's the plan Z
<Mushrooms> Blizzerand: but no matter what I try to do, it always prints, Page1 in the bottom left position, page 2 in the bottom right, page 3 in the upper left, and page 4 in the upper right.
<Blizzerand> e-frame : Well good luck then
<e-frame> Blizzerand, nsadmin, DeannaT2 and all. thx anyway. i'll tell you when it's done
<DeannaT2> e-frame, yes good luck, it was doing well in my system from gutsy to hardy
<Blizzerand> Mushrooms : Ah thats something I am not much sure of . As a last resort you could try ubuntu forums
<e-frame> DeannaT2: yeah. from hardy i will only upgrade to the next LTS :)
<Blizzerand> Mushrooms : http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<Blizzerand> They are much more helpful
<insomen4o> help please; with what app to watch blueray and dvd movies?
<DeannaT2> e-frame, oh oh --i thougt hardy was the latest LTS
<richardcavell> DeannaT2: God no.
<Mushrooms> Blizzerand: I have to manually specify the page numbers like 3,1,4,2,7,5,8,6 and so forth.. >.< this is not scalable if i have very large documents lol.. guess i have to move back to windows for this one
<DeannaT2> richardcavell,  whats the name of the next one?
<Blizzerand> Mushrooms : Have you tried Ubuntu forums
<e-frame> DeannaT2: hardy was the first LTS i knew. but actually 6.06 was also LTS (correct me if i'm wrong)
<grawity> Mushrooms: Have you tried installing another PDF reader? (epdfview, for example, or the Adobe Reader)
<Blizzerand> Mushrooms : Or try using an other pdf viewers but don't quit
<richardcavell> DeannaT2: 10.04
<kalle23> how to get a webcam to work in ubuntu
<kalle23> i have acer aspire 5630
<Mushrooms> grawity: Blizzerand: yeah that is plausible, but it just seems easier to load onto the windows computer and print from there instead of having to boot up synaptic and then looking for another reader. or going onto the forums
<richardcavell> DeannaT2: The LTS releases are 6.06 (Dapper Drak), 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and 10.04 (unnamed)
<Blizzerand> Mushrooms : Its your choice though
<Mushrooms> Blizzerand: lol i looked on the forum, some poor guy wasted 3 hours
<richardcavell> But does LTS really matter?  Do you believe that the LTS releases get security updates that don't make their way to the current distro?
<richardcavell> 6.06 is Drapper Drake by the way - my typo
<DeannaT2> richardcavell,  thanks but 10.04 will come
<richardcavell> DeannaT2: If you're keen on LTS, then yes, it's scheduled so barring a disaster it will come.
<Mushrooms> woops sorry accidentally quit
<Mushrooms> hope i didn't miss anything
<richardcavell> Mushrooms: mate, we gave away all the secrets while you were gone
<e-frame> lol
<Besogon> Hello! I have quesion about notification daemon. I've updated my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 and notification-properties dont work for me.(I cant change popup location on the workspace for stack notifications)
<e-frame> brb
<Mushrooms> richardcavell: ahh too bad, i thought this place was keen on converting windows users to ubuntu / linux users
 * e-frame ordering some food :p
<richardcavell> Mushrooms: While you were gone, I gave everyone the link to download an update that fixes all bugs, speeds up your computer by 30%, and has a special supervisor that prevents you from doing anything that could fsck your system.
<Besogon> I find out on the page(http://trac.galago-project.org/wiki/InstallingGalago#introduction) paragraph "4.3   Setting up dbus-launch". Can anybody spent some time for me?
<Mushrooms> richardcavell: right.
<Mushrooms> richardcavell: </sarcasm>
<adondolo> ciao a tutti!
<richardcavell> Has anyone here been able to play Half-Life either under Wine or VBox?
<Mushrooms> richardcavell: yeah i have, using the above fix you provided while i was gone
<richardcavell> LOL.
<Besogon> richardcavell, If you can buy HalfLife you can buy WinXP.
<jrib> !appdb | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<e-frame> i have cs cz runs under wine ^^
<richardcavell> Besogon: That's probably true. But I lack hard disk space. I'm aware of the appDB, but I can't get the thing to work under 64-bit 9.04. I filed a report to appDB.
<jrib> richardcavell: wfm with no issues, try #winehq
<kalle23> why dosent my webcsam work in ubuntu..i have a acer aspire 563
<richardcavell> kalle23: Webcam support under Ubuntu seems to be pretty hit and miss.
<kalle23> seems like that
<richardcavell> jrib: I can't really debug it because it makes my computer to strange things. It's certainly not the sort of thing that should tax my system performance-wise.
<jrib> richardcavell: strange thing to say, but ok
<Besogon> Hello! How does the X set up? "That is, whether you're using .xinitrc, .Xclients, .xsession, etc." So what do we use?
<jrib> Besogon: what do you want to do?
<richardcavell> jrib: The opening videos don't play (seems to be a common issue with Wine/Half-life), I get mad flickering, incorrect zoom, can't change video options, get sound repeating itself, and that's only up to the first menu!
<xcess> Hi, I am using Ubuntu Jaunty and the problem I am facing is it clears the history on every reboot. Can anyone tell me how to avoid this?
<Besogon> jrib, I find out on the page(http://trac.galago-project.org/wiki/InstallingGalago#introduction) paragraph "4.3   Setting up dbus-launch". PS: my notification systems not works right
<jrib> richardcavell: well you can change the video options with the command you use to execute it (as in appdb)
<jucape> tontos ja  ja  ja  ja!!!!1
<richardcavell> jrib: I know. But I seriously end up having to do a hard reset half the time and it really tests my patience.  I've spent days trying to get it to work.
<richardcavell> jrib: I want to see if I can get it installed on Windows 7
<richardcavell> Has anyone chainloaded Windows 7 with GRUB/Ubuntu? I presume it works, but can anyone confirm it?
<nsadmin> you could also make distclean
<jrib> Besogon: galago is in the repositories.  What is you actual question though?  Do you want to install galago?  Or do you want to troubleshoot your notifications?
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to mount a ext4 partition in my fstab file.. how can i do this? i cant find an example for mounting an ext4 filesystem
<blackpearl1> Hello Room
<th0r> pw-toxic: it is mounted just like an ext3, but with 'ext4' instead
<grawity> pw-toxic: I think it would be the same as any other partition - just with "ext4" as filesystem.
<Besogon> jrib, Im not install galago yet. (At first I want to know what is with my D-bus) Im wondering about string "exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session". Where is that?
<pw-toxic> th0r, i even dont know how to do it with ext3 .. i can mount ntfs and fat but i dont know how to mount ext3 or ext4
<jrib> Besogon: ask what you are actually trying to solve please
<grawity> pw-toxic: it's usually the same.
<blackpearl1> i installed Mac4Lin_v1.0 on Ubuntu 9.04 it installed fine...After uninstalling i am getting "Could not start the X-Server" error
<kalle23> richardcavell: but should i t work in wine or is it often that webcams doesnt work in ubuntu?
<kalle23> Richardcavell:im pretty new in ubuntu
<Besogon> jrib, I've updated my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 and notification-properties dont work for me.(I cant change popup location on the workspace for stack notifications)
<pw-toxic> grawity, but he says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superlobck on /dev/sc2
<blackpearl1> i tried Recovery Mode during bootup & select Option Xfix ...but problem is not solved ???
<jrib> Besogon: that's most likely because the notifications system changed to notify-osd
<DeannaT2> kalle23, what webcam do you use?
<Besogon> jrib, What should I do?
<th0r> pw-toxic: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=fstab+examples&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g4&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA
<kalle23> Deanna:its an internal webcam in an acer aspire 5630 laptop
<kgx> anyone knows if firefox 3.5 will be available on ubuntu 8.04 or should i install in manually?
<pw-toxic> th0r, thanks this helped ;)
<jrib> Besogon: afaik, you have to wait for the feature to be implemented.  You can check bugs.ubuntu.com and notify-osd development in the mean time I suppose
<blackpearl1> i installed Mac4Lin_v1.0  Themes on Ubuntu 9.04 it installed fine...After uninstalling i am getting "Could not start the X-Server" error
<bazhang> http://is.gd/1jkNY kgx info here
<blackpearl1> i tried Recovery Mode during bootup & select Option Xfix ...but problem is not solved ??
<richardcavell> kalle23: seems to me that webcams often don't work
<indus> richardcavell: not true
<indus> richardcavell: they often d
<indus> o
<indus> richardcavell: some cheap no name ones dont
<richardcavell> kalle23: and indus: I am on a Mac and basically all iSight cameras don't work (standard on all Macs)
<linduxed1> if ive got windows on /dev/sda3, what should i type into menu.lst to make it boot?
<Bala> hi everyone
<professor_> how do I get rid of all the MARK messages in my log?
<indus> richardcavell: hmm cant say anything about macs
<kalle23> richadcavell:yes but uif you run software through wine?
<jrib> richardcavell: they work after extracting the firmware (instructions on wiki)
<professor_> I want to see what's going on and run tail but just get a screen full of -MARK
<Besogon> jrib, I will try to make new user. May be it will change situation...
<Bala> can anyone tel me i've installed mac os themes
<jrib> Besogon: that means you don't understand what I just told you
<Bala> but icon can't appear new look
<Bala> how to kill gnomepanel
<Bala> plz tel me
<indus> bala killall gnome-panel
<richardcavell> jrib: I don't understand what that's about - how does the camera firmware have to be installed in Ubuntu?
<Bala> indus whr to put that command?
<yurikoles> how to download all IMAP messages in opera?
<richardcavell> indus: I maintain instructions for installing Ubuntu on Mac hardware, so I'm always keen to explore nooks and crannies.
<DeannaT3> kalle23, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<grawity> yurikoles: In "Account Properties", go to "Incoming" tab and choose "Make all messages available offline".
<indus> richardcavell: link
<Bala> indus thanks i did installed
<jrib> richardcavell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight?action=show&redirect=AppleiSight
<Bala> brb
<yurikoles> thx bro
<indus> richardcavell: do maintain stuffthats good
<richardcavell> indus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192296
<bernardlychan1> hey anyone know how to install make emerald themes work?
<bernardlychan1> it won't apply the theme
<bernardlychan1> is there a command or program i have to run?
<Besogon> jrib, (I see notification about update system every time but always that is up and right) (notification-properties change parametrs in Gconf but in vain)
<jrib> Besogon: like I said, that's most likely because the new notification system hasn't implemented that yet.  But ok, no harm in trying a new user to verify
<sandu> Hi all
<richardcavell> jrib: thanks for link. I will study it and test it thoroughly on my machine.
<indus> richardcavell: why use ubuntu on a mac when it has its OS
<linduxed1> if apt complains about lack of space on /boot, what should i remove on it?
<richardcavell> indus: Why use Ubuntu, full stop?
<indus> richardcavell: its a question honest
<jrib> indus: because one prefers ubuntu to OS X?  It's all personal preference.  I do the same
<indus> richardcavell: i mean, isnt mac full of cool software?
<Besogon> jrib, ok
<legend2440> bernardlychan1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484046
<indus> ok nvm its off topic anyway :)
<richardcavell> indus: Yeah, personal preference. For me, I like coding and I like the flexibility of Linux. I like the fact that I can download all software for free from repos using the same package manager, that I have tremendous control over the computer, and so on.
<pw-toxic> jrib, ubuntu is free ;) thats the main reason i would use ubuntu over os x
 * sandu has enter
 * nsadmin has
<nsadmin> enter
<nsadmin> too!
<indus> richardcavell: ok fair enoughs
<johe|work> hi all, got a problem here, when apt-get install ndoutils, it justs hangs on dbconfig-common: flushing administrative password, what can i do. or how can i just disable it?
<yurikoles> is there a fix to eneble smooth scaling in opera?
<sleepy_cat> hi any room for geany ?
<sleepy_cat> C/C++ IDE
<nsadmin> never seen that
<nsadmin> you don't like netbeand
<nsadmin> s?
<sandu> type sudo first
<nsadmin> argh. no more enter for me.
<masterchild> hello
<sandu> hi
<xbmc666> i need a program that can recover files from a formated disk, any ideas?
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<masterchild> what is cdemu called in synaptic?
<masterchild> google won't tell me DX
<oskar-> xbmc666:  photorec in testdisk
<fosco_> xbmc666, testdisk can restore deleted partitions, does it help?
<kalle23> Deanna: thanks a lot but have cheese software but i doesnt seem to work anyhow
<nsadmin> xbmc666: you mean you formatted the drive and erased the files?
<xbmc666> i need it to recover files
<xbmc666> yes nsadmin
<xbmc666> well, i didnt, a customer did
<DeannaT3> kalle23, have you activated camstream in synaptic? with this prgramm you can test, if your webcam works
<schmiedc> masterchild: are you shure that there is a ubuntupackage?
<DeannaT3> kalle23, you will start camstream with camstream in terminal, then open viewer
<moncky> xbmc666: if its ext3 you can grep the indoe tables but really give it back to the customer and tell them all about backups
<xbmc666> it's ntfs im afraid
<masterchild> i've installed it a while ago with synaptic I think
<xbmc666> it's from a windows pc
<sarthor> Hi, <to right click on the file on the desktop and then send to, > i configure Thunderbird from .. system..preference..preferred Application, but not working. using jaunty. HELP
<schmiedc> masterchild: ok found it
<richardcavell> xbmc666: Take it to a forensic expert.  There are people who specialise in data recovery
<schmiedc> masterchild: https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa
<xbmc666> yeah, but they want like 3000 euros to do it
<moncky> richardcavell: indeed for several thousand $'s
<xbmc666> and 500 just to look at it
<masterchild> thank you schmiedc
<xbmc666> testing photorec now
<schmiedc> masterchild: you will have to enable this ppa in you sources.list
<schmiedc> masterchild: no problem
<richardcavell> moncky: well if you want the data then do that. If you don't think it's worth the money then forget about the data
<xbmc666> says files recovered, are those deleted files (in photorec)?
<Bala> indus r u thr?
<Bala> i've small problem
<masterchild> I'm also trying to find a linux program that works with built in fingerprint scanners
<CrocoJet> good morning everyone ! How to do fsck at ext4 partition ?
<kalle23> Deanna: ok so cheese isnt the program t use? only to test?yes i will try... to write camestream in the terminal
<Bala> how to fix theme icons
<oskar-> CrocoJet:  with a recent fsck simply "fsck /dev/xxx"
<Bala> tel me that commands
<DeannaT3> kalle23, with this programm you can see, if your cam ist know by system
<schmiedc> CorpX: fsck.ext4 --help
<CrocoJet> oskar-, thanks, let me try ...
<DeannaT3> kaller23, you can also use it to stream, but there are other programms i like more
<silverraindog> johe|work: try apt-get ndoutils -m dbconfig-common  ?
<DeannaT3> kalle23, before you type camstream in terminal you have to install it with synaptic
<kalle23> deannat3: ok thanks
<CrocoJet> first time in my life, when booting my computer, I got terrible message about problems with i-nodes (ext4).
<jbk`> good for you!
<DeannaT3> kalle23, when you type camstream in the synaptic-window with all the programms you will find it fast
<kalle23> deanna: thanx
<CrocoJet> sounds that ext3 was more stable than ext4
<jbk`> ext4 is still buggy from what I've heard
<CrocoJet> now "Checking for bad blocks" in my backup partition .. slow process
<CrocoJet> jbk`, really ???
<jbk`> yes
<CrocoJet> damn !!
 * jrib uses ext4 fine...
<CrocoJet> well is pretty more fast than ext3 .. but is buggy ... not good
<jrib> CrocoJet: what bugs?
<CrocoJet> jbk` said ..
<jrib> jbk`: what bugs?
<jbk`> I don't know if is it buggy or not, I just heard that
<sarthor> Hi, <to right click on the file on the desktop and then send to, > i configure Thunderbird from .. system..preference..preferred Application, but not working. using jaunty. HELP
<masterchild> it appears synaptic is hiding packages from me
<Boohbah> http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/4/16/260
<CrocoJet> well I got one error message in this morning that after "clear i-nodes and etc" .. deleted whole my /home
<Boohbah> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Bugs
<masterchild> i can install stuff on apt-get but they don't appear on synaptic
<Boohbah> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/buglist.cgi?product=File+System&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&component=ext4
<AlexisM> hi ! anyone knows how gmail works ?
<Boohbah> AlexisM: yes
<CrocoJet> sounds .. more safe .. back to ext3
<CrocoJet> good that I had backup of my things
<CrocoJet> I think that no fsck at ext4 ... like ext3 when starting computer
<CrocoJet> talking about automatic fsck
<jbk`> AlexisM: pretty well
<jbk`> :)
<jrib> CrocoJet: yes there is
<Boohbah> CrocoJet: determined by your fstab
<legend2440> sarthor: http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/07/09/howto-use-mozilla-thunderbird-in-nautilus-send-to-instead-of-evolution-for-attachments/
<CrocoJet> let me see my fstab file
<kangarooo> how to know if video card driver is installed?
<AlexisM> jbk`, : can't make it work
<AlexisM> jbk`, where can i show you logs ?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Mozilla Firefox makes me want to start smoking again....can anyone suggest an alternative, more stable browser? I'm using Hardy.
<kk_> as
<jrib> Chiselhuk_Plus1: try epiphany
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> jrib: Thanks, are plugins available for it now? :)
<grawity> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Either epiphany-browser, or update your Firefox.
<Boohbah> Chiselhuk_Plus1: or disable your buggy plugins
<jrib> Chiselhuk_Plus1: it has plugins for a long time...
<jbk`> Chiselhuk_Plus1: opera
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Great, thanks guys!!
<testi_> How can I add a HP WLAN Scanner? HP Officejet 6500
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Any idea where I can find a linux geek on a dating site? LOL
<grawity> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Try browsing the meatspace.
<skylight> Hii
<whobody> Hi skylight
<grawity> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Btw, what version of Firefox were you using?
<skylight> Does someone have exprience with NX ?
<CrocoJet> where I can find error message "crash " of my ext4 ?:
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> gawity:  2 secs, just loading it.
<skylight> no one ?
<AlexisM> im using jaunty and gmailfs wont work
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> grawity: 3.0.11
<whobody> the word ubuntu takes me back...
<skylight> AlexisM,  try the light html version
<grawity> Chiselhuk_Plus1: And the latest is 3.5.1
<grawity> skylight: gmailfs, not Gmail.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> grawity: So do I just look for it in synaptic or wot?
<skylight> ups :$
<grawity> Chiselhuk_Plus1: In Jaunty, there is firefox-3.5, but it doesn't actually replace the current version. If you are not afraid of editing ~/.fonts.conf slightly, you could get the Ubuntuzilla tool - it automatically installs the latest official release.
<CrocoJet> one question: do I need reboot from dvd to make fsck in my "/" ?
<professor_> is there any way to make xplanet a background
<professor_> there used to be a way to make xearth a background in gnome
<Slart> CrocoJet: afaik, yes
<professor_> but not xplanet any more?
<Sorinello> hello. can someone tell me why Kubuntu has so few featuyres in the start bar ? it's frustrating idiotic... it's too simple, I can't even set up a static ip address
<koshari> CrocoJet basiclaly as the drive cannot be monted
<whobody> Sorinello: #kubuntu
<CrocoJet> ok
<Slart> professor_: you can use xwinwrap.. you can use anything for a background
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> grawity: U seem to think I have more ability that I actually have!! lol I tried installing Intrepid on this pc 'n it wouldn't go on....guess my hardware's archaic now. lol
<professor_> xwinwrap thanks
<grawity> Sorinello: nm-connection-editor
<kalle23> deanna: ok i put camstream on but i onle get a black screen
<kalle23> deanna: does this mean that it doesnt work
<DeannaT3> kalle23, than i think your cam is not known by system, what cam do you use?
<grandrew> hi all! I've got a strange problem: all images in firefox have a top and left border. including images of the chrome theme (the scrollbars' image theme) has anybody come across this problem?
<masterchild> hmm, I didn't know how to search for this, but is there a way to configure virtualbox to pretend it's hardware is the same as the host PC?
<masterchild> i'm wanting to install windows on it with a CD that came with my laptop only I want it running in virtualbox
<Pythack> re
<kalle23> i dont know the name but it is an internal cam to an acer aspire 5630 laptop
<DeannaT3> kalle23, an integrated?
<kalle23> deanna: yes
<kalle23> deanna:and i dont know how to check the name of it..maybe it would work with wine?
<mzz> kalle23: running lsusb may be interesting
<kalle23> ok i will
<mzz> kalle23: this laptop's internal camera is actually hooked up via usb internally
<DeannaT3> kalle23, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269855 maybe this will help you
<mzz> also, google is your friend
<mzz> (this one's camera works apart from being upside down)
<mzz> the fix for that: "For applications that don't use libv4l, try holding your computer upside-down."
<DeannaT3> kalle23, sorry was the wrong laptop
<kalle23> mzz:true...logitech, inc orbicam was found in bus 001  dev oo2
<jcrawford> hey guys is there a way to have commands executed when a user logs in/out of ssh?
<adhil> hi there, does any one know how to hide the partitions icon which appears when they are mounted in the desktop.. am using ubuntu 9.04 with GNOME desktop,thankyou
<jrib> !icons | adhil
<ubottu> adhil: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Slart> jcrawford: isn't there an .initrc .bashrc or something?
<jcrawford> Slart: yes, i am more concerned with on logout
<jrib> jcrawford: what do you want to do on logout?
<blind|melon|chit> How would you go about specifying a destination port in iptables in 9.04? For some reason --dport isn't available as an option
<jcrawford> jrib: i want to stop a process
<jrib> jcrawford: ~/.bash_logout should work.  It should be a login shell when you ssh
<jcrawford> on login process needs to start, on logout it should stop
<jcrawford> thanks jribas
<jcrawford> err jrib
<kalle23> mzz: hold it upside down?
<kalle23> mzz: i definetely dont follow now
<sarthor> legend2440, thank you a lot, your given link worked for me. i only can Say THANK YOU.
<mzz> kalle23: no, that's for my laptop. Its camera is mounted upside down, and according to the driver documentation there are two fixes: use an app that detects that, hold the laptop upside down :)
<legend2440> sarthor: your welcome
<aytekin> hello there
<aytekin> i ve problem with usb on ubuntu
<DeannaT3> kalle23, what is your system? hardy, jaunty, other?
<aytekin> none of them has seen on ubuntu
<aytekin> is tehere anybody to help me
<kalle23> mzz: but if mu orbicam is found bi lsusb what should i do? i have cheese inside an d i also have a camstream that detects the cam but its only black screen
<kalle23> Deanna: it should be jaunty
<kalle23> Deanna: how to check that?
<DeannaT3> kalle23, after upgrade, kalle=
<kalle23> deanna:ok upgrade synaptic
<mzz> kalle23: sorry, not sure what's up with that. Cheese just worked here...
<DeannaT3> kalle23, go to "system" then about...
<DeannaT3> kalle, no, wait, this wrong
<aytekin> hello there
<aytekin> is there anybody to help for fixing usb problem
<aytekin> no usb port works on my ubuntu
<kalle23> deanna: ok
<ReedMace> According to du report my /root directory is using 13GB. In Nautilus, however, on 4.0KB shown. Can't find where the 13GB is being used. Any ideas how to investigate?
<Boohbah> aytekin: do you see anything if you type 'dmesg |tail -f' in the console and plugin a USB device?
<DeannaT3> kalle23, in terminal cat /etc/issue or cat /etc/lsb-release will show your release
<francisco> reeeeeeeeee
<ralf_1985> cat /etc/issue
<S_A> Hi! where can i get package for kscope ?
<sarmisak> i have started to hate firefox about this flash plugin
<sarmisak> after any update, I have to reinstall this stupid flash plugin
<ralf_1985> flash plugin works good .. here
<sarmisak> ralf_1985: this is ubuntu 9.04 amd64
<ralf_1985> same here :P
<sarmisak> ralf_1985: interesting then, because every 2 or 3 flash pages it just stalls
<sarmisak> cd #pardus
<jrib> sarmisak: "this stupid flash plugin" is vague
<AlexisM> when I try to mount my gmails account, something seems to be mounted but a "ls -l" gives a lot of "?" instead of usual information.
<ralf_1985> i noticed that flashes works better after i installed my nvidia card
<sarmisak> ralf_1985: i have an nvidia, actually this is a notebook
<jrib> sarmisak: what plugin are you using exactly?
<ralf_1985> hmmm i use a pc
<sarmisak> jrib: adobe flash plugin for firefox, downloaded from the website and installed through dpkg -i --force-architecture install_flash_player_10.deb
<ripper17> hi all - I'm trying to get the sum of the file-sizes of a certain file-type in a directory and all sub-directories. Only the total (so I can use it in a script) - find . -name "*.xml" | xargs du -h -c -s  prints out to much information
<jrib> sarmisak: why on earth would you do that?
<ripper17> is there a better way?
<sarmisak> jrib: because apt-get does not work either?
<aytekin> Boohbah; Ä° was misunderstood, iv problem with usb ports on ubuntu
<jrib> sarmisak: why not ask here about that problem instead of forcing something and then coming here for help though?
<aytekin> not a device connected to usb ports
<sarmisak> jrib: thanks for the advice, but it's not my first time here.
<aytekin> just my usb mouse is seen
<sarmisak> jrib: I am trying different alternatives ;)
<professor_> why does xchat transparency show a gnome background I had set even though I am using KDE
<aytekin> but others
<jrib> sarmisak: I'm sure no one told you to -force that.  Undo that and just use the beta native 64 bit plugin from adobe.  (just copy the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/)
<jrib> sarmisak: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Boohbah> aytekin: connecting a device to the usb port will determine if the usb port is working properly
<Boohbah> jrib: flash player not in repos ?
<aytekin> Boohbah; yes i ve usb port problem on ubuntu
<Boohbah> aytekin: do you see anything if you type 'dmesg |tail -f' in the console and plugin a USB device?
<jduser> calwig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer   ;   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Kartagis> does anyone know where is the page which gives us the line to add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base according to codec?
<jrib> Boohbah: flash player in the repositories for 64bit uses nspluginwrapper
<kalle23> deanna:here is the screenshot
<aytekin> i see
<aytekin> one second please
<tarzeau> is andreas moog here?
<DeannaT3> kalle23,  i found this, and i think, cam will work...  http://wiki.kainhofer.com/kubuntuonaceraspire5630
<Roland> something strange happened... i can't use my numpad anymore... it will only control the mouse????
<jrib> Roland: ctrl-shift-numlock
<aytekin> i ll post seen on on terminal
<Roland> jrib, thanx :)
<DeannaT3> kalle23, you need only someone who can help you with commands, drivers or somthing other to solve this problem
<sarmisak> jrib: thanks a lot, you saved my day :)
<kalle23> deann: ok thanks
<aytekin> Boohbah; i ve seen these
<aytekin> [ 1651.868013] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<aytekin> [ 1666.980017] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<aytekin> [ 1682.196015] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<aytekin> [ 1682.412514] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<aytekin> [ 1687.434241] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<FloodBot1> aytekin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lance> hi
<aytekin> ok i got it
<aytekin> sorry
<xcess> Hi, system (Jaunty) is it clearing the history on every reboot. Can anyone tell me how to avoid this?
<error404notfound> [OFFTOPIC] Can somebody suggest me ubuntu based cheap vps services?
<Pici> error404notfound: #ubuntu-offtopic awaits
<ReedMace> According to du report my /root directory is using 13GB. In Nautilus, however, only 4.0KB shown. Can't find where the 13GB is being used. Any ideas how to investigate?
<error404notfound> Pici, thanks :P
<aytekin> Boohbah; any advice to fix
<yellabs> how can i start appearance settings for root ? ( from the bash , gnome terminal )
<ShapeShifter499> hi, I got a question, I had backed up my Acer Aspire One's Window partition with dd a while ago, well I accidentally deleted the acer recovery partition, not to worried about it, but I'm wondering how do I take the backed up windows and make it boot able though ubuntu in a Vbox?
<Spike1506> is there a program who checks what application uses a lot of disk I/O?
<Spike1506> my harddisk seems to get very hot and i want to know if there is a application doing a lot of read/writes
<legend2440> xcess: which history? firefox?
<jduser> ReedMace: with du u should be able to show the files each wich using space, right?
<ShapeShifter499> NOTE: this is all being done on the same netbook
<Boohbah> aytekin: do you have another USB device to test with and compare? does the first USB device work on other computers? it seems the device is being detected by the kernel modules...
<creslinux_> Hi
<xcess> legend2440, no, terminal history
<ShapeShifter499> so anyone know I could do it?
<jduser> ReedMace: maybe u have some files and folders prefixed with "." aka hidden files in ur root folder. maybe nautilus is configured at ur machine not to show them.
<creslinux_> hoping somebody may be able to help - my apt-get has got its knickers in a twist trrtying to install mysql-server. have tried apt-get remove mysql-server apt-get autoremove apt-get -f install apt-get --purge mysql-server-5.0 etc etc but when i install the package always fails to configure itself.
<Roland> any idea where tftpd puts it's logs?
<aytekin> Boohbah; no i ve
<ShapeShifter499> hello
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<creslinux_> did manage to install mysql 5.1 but then drupal complianed this was the wrong package an apt insisted on downgrading the whole time - which of course failed again
<ShapeShifter499>  -.-
<mintux> I would like create my customize ubuntu with some programs , also some files or documentation how can I do that?? can it install on machine ?
<aytekin> none of them works
<legend2440> xcess: open nautilus and browse to /home/yourusername press ctrl+h to show hidden files   is there a file called  .bash_history there?
<ReedMace> jduser: thanks for replying. when I run dh specifically on the /root directory it also reports 4.0KB. But when run on / it reports /root as 13 GB. How do I find hidden files?
<xcess> legend2440, yes, there is a .bash_history file there
<aytekin> Boohbah;is there any commands you know to detect usb ports
<ktmini> hello folks
<aytekin> or any sofware to detect them
<legend2440> xcess: right click that file choose properties>permissions  is it set to  read write and your user name in owner and gropup
<creslinux_>  aytekin: lspci
<legend2440> group
<DeannaT3> kalle23, http://www.debianhelp.org/node/14023 when this cam works with debian it should works with ubuntu *think* maybee you have to look for the drivers, but i dont know the commands http://www.debianhelp.org/node/14023
<ktmini> does s.o. know how to install an epson printer in jaunty thanks to gutenprint drivers?
<aytekin> yes keep on please creslinux;
<DasEi> aytekin:lsusb
<ktmini> I've installed the driver but nothing happen when the printer is powered on..
<aytekin> thx folks i ll try as you  said
<jduser> ReedMace: in private
<azlon> i am trying to add restricted drivers for my NVIDIA card but when I try to update through Hardware Drivers it fails... is there a cmd line way of getting the newest NVIDIA restricted drivers?
<DasEi> ktmini: preferes > printer r, then try to find your model ?!
<axelle> salut
<creslinux_> anybody know how to completely clean mysql-server / client / common from an ubuntu host. whenever i tyr to install mysql-server the configuration fails desptie all efforts to purge  / autoremove / -f install beforehand -- really been ruond teh house with this - cannot get a clean install of the daemon,
<axelle> il y a des gens qui parle francais ici je comprend rien
<xcess> legend2440, I just checked. it was not owned by me. So I changed the ownership of the file. Was this the only cause. If so then I can confirm this on next boot.
<NickDeNeger> azlon: apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ktmini> DasEi: thanks. No printer appears in that menu.. :(
<DasEi> !fr | axelle
<ubottu> axelle: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<azlon> NickDeNeger: awesome, thanks
<legend2440> xcess: yes that probably was problem. make sure to enable read write also
<azlon> NickDeNeger: i get this when i type it: nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.   that means they are already installed? do i just need to reboot?
<NickDeNeger> hmm what error do you get when you try to change the driver by the restricted driver tool?
<xcess> legend2440, is this the default setting or the person who set up my machine did that deliberately?
<NickDeNeger> azlon: hmm what error do you get when you try to change the driver by the restricted driver tool?
<azlon> NickDeNeger: is the restricted driver tool the System > Preferences > Hardware Driver tool?
<mcbane> Hi
<NickDeNeger> azlon: yeah sorry my bad
<legend2440> xcess: not sure but that file should have your user name in the owner and group fields
<azlon> NickDeNeger: it just sits there and says looking for new dirvers or something like that... with a progress bar bouncing back and forth
<xcess> legend2440, okay, thanks a lot for your help
<azlon> NickDeNeger: my internet is really flaky here in Kuwait... stupid 3rd world countries
<NickDeNeger> azlon: w8 some more
<legend2440> xcess ok
<mcbane> I forgot how I can run a programm from a livecd like it was running in my installed linux on the harddrive. Can somebody tell me which command that is?
<tuntis> I installed some updates and the WLAN on my Eee 1000HE (ralink rt2860) stopped functioning. How do I fix it?
<azlon> NickDeNeger: when i just sit here and let it do its thing after about 5 minutes it says something failed... im going to try restarting and see if those drivers wok
<azlon> work
<azlon> brb
<NickDeNeger> k
<_UsUrPeR_> billing: what did you want now?
<creslinux_> anybody know how to completely clean mysql-server / client / common from an ubuntu host. whenever i tyr to install mysql-server the configuration fails desptie all efforts to purge  / autoremove / -f install beforehand -- really been ruond teh house with this - cannot get a clean install of the daemon,
<NickDeNeger> creslinux_, apt-get remove mysql-common
<JorgeJorgesson> My scanner suddenly does not work anymore.  It quit yesterday after a month of working with no issues.  Any ideas why?
<craigbass1976> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server   Is this still accurate?  Can I jump right to jaunty somehow from hardy?
<NickDeNeger> creslinux_, apt-get remove mysql-server
<NickDeNeger> etc
<K-Zodron> tuntis give up, it will never work, sell your computer and start playing soccer instead
<tuntis> no tnx K-Zodron
<ShapeShifter499> hi, I got a question, I had backed up my Acer Aspire One's Window partition with dd a while ago, well I accidentally deleted the acer recovery partition, not to worried about it, but I'm wondering how do I take the backed up windows and make it boot able though ubuntu in a Vbox?
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to change your mac adderss with the maccanger-gtk?
<sarmisak> perlsyntax: does it have to be through a gtk program?
<aytekin> hello again
<perlsyntax> yes
<aytekin> Boohbah;
<sarmisak> perlsyntax: sorry then.
<perlsyntax> sarmisak how do i do it in the term?
<aytekin> if i try to install Linux kernel 2.3.15
<kyja> how do I import a db file into mysql ?
<aytekin> it imght solve the usb port problems
<perlsyntax> does anyone
<sarmisak> perlsyntax: ifconfig <interface> hw <class> <address>
<perlsyntax> so i don't need the mac changer program then
<aytekin> have you any idea whether i install Linux kernel 2.3.15
<oskar-> perlsyntax:  macchanger helps, if you want random mac addresses
<azlon> NickDeNeger: that worked... viewing in 1080p now... thanks
<perlsyntax> that what itry to use
<NickDeNeger> azlon: nice yw
<NickDeNeger> oskar-: You can create your own 'random' mac address? Just button bash xD
<DeannaT3> kalle23, ? are you there?
<azlon> NickDeNeger: is there a way to scale the screen? like right now the top bar and taskbar at the bottom hang off of the screen... on my vista drive i can scale the screen to fit... is there a program that will allow me to do that on ubuntu?
<Boohbah> aytekin:
<aytekin> Boohabah.
<NickDeNeger> azlon: you can change this on the monitor right?
<Dday> how od i uninstall firefox?
<JorgeJorgesson> Any ideas on why the scanner quit working?  Works under Vista so I know it is not a hardware issue.
<cudev> azlon: try manually changing the monitor settings? The buttons on the monitor itself
<azlon> NickDeNeger: no, im using a sony 46" lcd
<NickDeNeger> azlon: else you can use System >> Administration >> Nvidia X Server Settings
<Dday> And if i uninstall it will it delete my browsing history and passwords? I also want to keep my add ons
<Galbadore> Dday: How did you install it?
<aytekin> i am wait for your options
<perlsyntax> oskar, i been try it and say can't change my mac adderess on my wireless card.
<NickDeNeger> azlon: or you need to install it first: apt-get install nvidia-settings
<perlsyntax> very odd
<oskar-> perlsyntax:  you have to bring it down (with "ifconfig wlan0 down", for example), then change the mac address and bring it up again
<Dday> Galbadore, it came with firefox
<craigbass1976> kyja, did you get a mysql answer?
<azlon> NickDeNeger: got it... sony calls it something stupid in their screen menu... thanks again
<Galbadore> Dday: Using gnome or kde?
<oskar-> perlsyntax:  i do not know, if it works with wireless cards. i have only used it with an wired ethernet card
<NickDeNeger> azlon, yw
<Dday> gnome
<aytekin> maybe i ve try to update my kernel version
<S0LIDUS> What is the latest kernel release?
<aytekin> but i have no idea how to update the kernel
<creslinux__> craigbass1976: do you know mysql deployments into ubuntu? I m having real problems installing with apt at the moment.
<creslinux__> anybody know how to completely clean mysql-server / client / common from an ubuntu host. whenever i tyr to install mysql-server the configuration fails desptie all efforts to purge  / autoremove / -f install beforehand -- really been ruond teh house with this - cannot get a clean install of the daemon,
<xelent> the fucking net env that i must use thunder for downloading....
<Seeker`> !language | xelent
<ubottu> xelent: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hackwar> hi guys, is there a way to create a 200 MB distro of ubuntu for a 8 cm CD?
<xelent> sorry
<craigbass1976> creslinux_, I'm fairly familiar.  You did an apt-get remove mysql-server obviously.  Did you go into /etc/ and get rid of all config files if there were any left?
<Galbadore> Dday: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager; Quick search for firefox and right click and mark for removal, click APPLY
<Dday> will it keep all my add ons galbadore?
<Dday> Because i want to reinstall the latest version of firefox
<Dday> I'm on 3.0 atm
<moncky> Hackwar: you ccan get the minimal install image which is around 8meg then install everything you need after the base system is there
<indus> hi
<creslinux__> craigbass1976: yes
<craigbass1976> creslinux_, btw, I'm about to embark on intrepid upgrade; I might lose you in the process....
<indus> someone asked me a question but i disconnected,
<creslinux__> i've used find and locate and removed old data files also
<indus> who was it
<creslinux__> craigbass1976: no worries - good luck
<craigbass1976> creslinux_, should be fine; it's not like I'm doing a windows update.  ;)
<Galbadore> Dday: No, it's a seperate install. And some add-ons that work under 3.0 do not work under 3.5. I got burned on this also. I do not run 3.5 yet do to some addons lagging behind compatibility.
<Hackwar> moncky: that sounds great
<Hackwar> thank you
<Dday> okay, i'll just keep 3.0 then
<craigbass1976> creslinux_, It will be restarting, just don't know if it will ask me first.  Have you been here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446085  ?
<Galbadore> Dday: this is the release notes about 3.5:  Please note that installing Firefox 3.5 will overwrite your existing installation of Firefox. You won’t lose any of your bookmarks or browsing history, but some of your extensions and other add-ons might not work until updates for them are made available. You can reinstall an older version later if you wish to downgrade.
<ariimood> hi,l'm newer
<grawity> Galbadore: Not in Ubuntu Jaunty.
<Galbadore> grawity: What not in Jaunty?
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grawity> Galbadore: Read that link, http://is.gd/1reB3
<perlsyntax_> do i have to keep the macchanger-gtk open for my fake mac adderess to work?
<ariimood> link about what?
<delicowa> ff3.5 is available for dowbnload at the ff website
<asfjio> hello, how can i install ffmpeg with this option --enable-libmp3lame using apt-get install ?
<jrib> perlsyntax_: close it and check your mac address?
<guilherme> oi
<perlsyntax_> how do i do that?
<Boohbah> asfjio: 'sudo apt-get source ffmpeg' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<mazda01> do you use mencoder or ffmpeg for video encoding from dvd to avi?
<delicowa> ffmpeg
<asfjio> Boohbah: so this downloads the source code? what should i do then?
<ariimood> use apt-get
<Boohbah> asfjio: install any development library dependencies and then follow the steps in the help page.
<Boohbah> asfjio: you will pass that --enable-libmp3lame to the configure script
<perlsyntax_> jrib,i use this command to check my mac addess  ifconfig?
<jrib> perlsyntax_: yes
<Boohbah> asfjio: so you will need liblame-dev to start
<perlsyntax_> but i don't see a mac adderss
<perlsyntax_> i see it now
<perlsyntax_> :)
<homebrewcider> Hi there, I'm hoping someone can help.
<homebrewcider> I'm running Xubuntu 9.04, I have a Canon MP610 printer. It prints on paper and scans okay. As advised everywhere, I have set up a second printer to print to cd. The media is set as "cd", the source is the "cd tray", I'm using glabels with a cd template, and when I hit "print" the printer lights up, a notice appears in my task bar as saying the job is completed but nothing prints. Has anyone experienced this and what did they do to fix it?
<samek> hello
<asfjio> Boohbah: isn't there any way to pass this configure options to the apt-get install command without compileing the source?
<killer007> wassup people?
<coz_> homebrewcider,  I have not    but I dont have glabels installed and   I generally dont print  cd labes   however if   no one here can help you might want to try  #linux channel
<Boohbah> asfjio: no
<homebrewcider> ok
<jubilee000> Hello, trying to setup a simple PPTP VPN server on Ubuntu Server 9.04 using pptpd.  I get connected and all appears to be well, but my clients can't access the internet when connected.  Does anyone know what conf file pptpd uses to setup the internet routing in a case like this?
<jubilee000> My guess is I have just missed a step somewhere
<samek> would it be ok if i create tarball of current / on ubuntu machine and then unpack it on the identical machine and sure create mbr and all that stuff.. would it work?
<KingSteve032> time i try to boot from a thumbdrive i get error after al ittle bit othe the boot screen
<Galbadore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Galbadore> 3.5 will be installed along side 3.0
<Boohbah> samek: sure
<Dekko> Does anyone here know how to properly install this theme on Ubuntu? It doesn't want to work http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/eGTK-83104033
<KingSteve032> every time i boot up from the usb drive i get a error after a mintue of the startup screen being there
<coz_> Dekko,  hold on let me check that theme
<Dekko> coz_ thank you!
<asfjio> Boohbah: thank you
<azlon> im having some issues adding a key by cmd line... i think it might be expired or something. how can i find keys for a repository?
<anonbadger> Hello #ubuntu . I am trying to share my wireless internet connection via LAN with another computer I installed Debian on
<anonbadger> When I plug in the Cat5 between my router and my computer, I lose my wireless connectivity.
<anonbadger> I do not understand why.
<oskar-> jubilee000:  is forwarding activated and allowed with iptables?
<samek> Boohbah: the only thing that's not clear to me.. where can i change hostname?
<Boohbah> asfjio: btw, this is what gentoo is good at, conditional library support
<coz_> Dekko,  ok you have to right click   that pacakge you downloaded and "Extract here"
<jubilee000> oskar- that's it.. duh why didn't I think of that, thanks for reminding me.. I don't believe it is
<Galbadore> Dday: I would read that page before continuing with FF3.5 and decide for yourself, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<coz_> Dekko,   inside that new folder you will find the  eGTK.deb package
<Boohbah> samek: 'hostname', /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname
<bazhang> Dekko, dl the zip file, extract to where you downloaded it, then drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<Dday> okay thanks Galbadore
<samek> i'm coming from gentoo distro and there is all the configuration located in /etc/conf.d/ does ubuntu has something familiar?
<coz_> Dekko,   open a terminal   cd to the location of that folder  if on the desktop  type    cd  Desktop
<michalski-bj> hello, sudo by default doesnt show your password as you type, how do you configure it to do so
<Boohbah> samek: yes,  /etc/hostname
<samek> ok great
<samek> thanks
<coz_> Dekko,   then cd into that folder
<Halitech> michalski-bj, you don't
<jubilee000> oskar - Thanks, that was it.. Forgot to put forwading in there..
<coz_> Dekko,   then   sudo dpkd -i eGTK.deb
<michalski-bj> Halitech: ...
<samek> are there any other stuff that i have to be carefull about this kind of installation Boohbah ?
<coz_> Dekko,  sorry that was wrong    sudo dpkg -i eGTK.deb
<Halitech> michalski-bj, its a security feature to prvent some nosy people from looking over your shoulder and at least knowing how many letters are in your password
<Boohbah> samek: yes, be careful that you save filesystem attributes and permissions exactly
<Boohbah> samek: this is easy if you use tar
<Dekko> coz_ That far I got with installing it - but it does not show up under the themes selector in "Appearance"
<killer007> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<coz_> Dekko,  the other way  is to open system/preferences/appearance  and drag the eGTK_0.9.9.14.tar.gz package onto that window
<michalski-bj> Halitech: so sudo has 0 support for showing your password (*) as you type...
<Halitech> michalski-bj, correct
<anonbadger> michalski-bj: Why would you want it to?
<Dekko> coz: does it install for you? so you can use it??
<coz_> Dekko,  ok  well I cant install it here  today  because I just installed kubuntu so     maybe someone on gnome can lend a hand with t his one
<Dekko> coz_ okay well big thanks for your assistance anyways.
<TriMe> hey anyone here use Cairo-Dock??? :: i am having problems with the latest version, i can only use the standard profile, and its shit,  and the web site is ghey its not even in english.
<michalski-bj> anonbadger: many of the users here are windows users...also, as a security precaution everyone here is required to have a 14 charachter password...
<bazhang> Dekko, just drag the tar.gz
<samek> Boohbah: aha ok, thanks for the info :)
<Dekko> bazhang: But the theme still does not show up .....
<Dekko> In the theme selector.
<michalski-bj> anonbadger: so it gets difficult to type :P
<bazhang> Dekko, it asked me if I wanted to enable it
<Dekko> bazhang and did it work? ;-)
<bazhang> Dekko, yep
<Dekko> Will try again then.
<bazhang> Dekko, not sure what the deb is for, will investigate , perhaps the readme has some clues :)
<anonbadger> michalski-bj: I see.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I used synaptic package manager to install Epiphany 'n I can't find it in the menu's....tried running it from Alt F2, nothing.....HELP please! :)
<Dekko> bazhang it does not work here for me.
<Dekko> I drag it and then choose to switch to it but nothing happens.
<bazhang> nope, just what coz_ and I were saying Dekko , one of those two options is it
<michalski-bj> Chiselhuk: try running it from gnome-terminal or the likes
<Dekko> I am using 9.04 BTW
<Dekko> Jaunty Jackalope
<Dekko> brb going to be afk for a snack.
<xelent> 换 pidgin
<Dekko> afternoon tea :)
<joel__> hi all
<Halitech> Chiselhuk_Plus1, did you install the browser? last time I looked there was epiphany and epiphany-browser
<michalski-bj> Chiselhuk: because in a alt-F2 environment, you cant start X applications, and it probably just missing from the menu, you'll need to open up the menu editor and add it
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Halitech: I selected the browser one...
<bazhang> Dekko, same thing here, dragging it and installing it and no change, then reverting to another and re-dragging (and getting an error) installed  it
<michalski-bj> Chiselhuk_Plus1: see my advice above, I mistyped your user name :P
<kangarooo> how to know if video card driver is installed?
<Halitech> Chiselhuk_Plus1, okay, then probably just need to add it to the menu
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_Plus1, tried with what command
<Halitech> michalski-bj, alt-F2 just brings up the run window, not a virtual terminal
<bazhang> !find epiphany
<ubottu> Found: epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data, epiphany-browser-dbg, epiphany-browser-dev, epiphany-extensions (and 4 others)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> bazhang: I just typed ephiphany on the command line! I don't know much u know. :(
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_Plus1, try alt f2 epiphany-browser
<michalski-bj> Halitech:..wierd, it doesnt on mine
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> bazhang: Are you available for marriage? :)
<Halitech> michalski-bj, you doing alt or ctrl F2?
<grawity> When you're in the GUI, you need to use Ctrl-Alt-Fx, not just Alt-Fx, to switch to virtual consoles.
<Kangarooo> aaaw. accidently i quit irssi irc client. someone answered to my question but i didnt saw becouse of mis-quit. i was asking how to know if video card driver is installed?
<michalski-bj> Halitech, alt thank you
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> bazhang: It worked, thank you!!! :)
<Halitech> michalski-bj, wierd, works on all my machines
<wers> on shiretoko, the "Applications" word on the lower left of facebook doesnt come out. any idea why? :)
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_Plus1, is it showing in your menu?
<bazhang> oops
<michalski-bj> Halitech, but my system has been...enhanced with alot of additional security things, so we may have removed it
<joel__> Kangaroo: lspci
<michalski-bj> have to go
<michalski-bj> cy'all
<Kangarooo> how to know if video card driver is installed?
<joel__> i think
<cudev> Anybody care to try and help me get my network interfaces to go up at boot time using ifup?
<cudev> It's not working as it should right now. And I had it working on 8.04 before upgrading
<balajint> cudev.... you should be checking your /etc/interfaces file
<balajint> try making a manual entry for your wireless... with the SID and other details in it
<joel__> cudev: /etc/network/interfaces
<monk>  /join #gentoo-chat
<cudev> My interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219987/
<cudev> But only connect is up at boot
<balajint> are you trying to get the wifi or ethernet.... ?
<cudev> balajint: they are all wired cards. no wireless
<balajint> oh
<balajint> hm...
<cudev> If I do ifconfig, only connect and lo show up, but they appear using ifconfig -a
<cudev> I also get a message repeatedly after boot stating "* Stopping NTP server ntpd " and then followed by " * Starting NTP server ntpd". I think it is related to ifup not working.
<bummple> hi, I ran the xubuntu live cd without a problem on my Lenovo thinkpad T61... I just installed it... and now the touchpad doesn't work.
<bummple> Any ideas?
<diman> test
<diman> Меня видно?
<diman> Парни, меня видно?
<bnmrrs> Can I sym link a script into init.d or does it have to be a copy?
<Panneq> Question, what would offer advanced incremental backup software(software prunes, daily, weekly, monthly prunes/backups) except bacula?
<jrib> bnmrrs: symlink should work but why wouldn't you put it in /etc/init.d?
<mgolisch> Panneq: probably every commercial backup product
<jrib> Panneq: I like rsnapshot, don't know what you mean by "prunes"
<znag> Panneq: backuppc
<mgolisch> :)
<diman> Меня видно?
<cudev> bnmrrs: you should be putting all boot time scripts in init.d, and then symlinking to them from /etc/rc_.d/
<asfjio> Boohbah: i compiled the ffmpeg with --enable-libmp3lame, i also do apt-get install liblame-dev, but i still got "Unknown codec 'libmp3lame'". do i need to install another libraries?
<anirban> How can I install those php extensions ... http://download.techdarpan.com/download.php?ScreenShot003.jpg
<cudev> Example, /etc/rc0.d/ stores all things that get run when halt is called
<bnmrrs> jrib, The file is a script that daemonizes some php workers on startup.  I'd like to symlink it so that I can still manage it with svn
<jrib> bnmrrs: I see
<revygttam> When I try to VNC into my 9.04 desktop i just get a black screen.  Any ideas?
<Panneq> Thanks znag jrib mgolisch, jrib: prunes, I would like to backup daily, and at the end of the week remove every backup, and use the last one for a weekly backup.
<jrib> Panneq: yeah, that's how rsnapshot works then
<joe-> irc.webchat.org
<linduxed> what could cause all my network interfaces to be gone?
<linduxed> i have nothing but lo
<Panneq> how come you're on here then linduxed
<qwyeth> linduxed:  What were you doing when you broke it?
<Panneq> did you install any weird software packages lately ?
<Boohbah> linduxed: /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<cudev> linduxed: do they show up when you run "ifconfig -a"?
<Boohbah> Panneq: some people have more than one computer :)
<linduxed> cudev: nope
<Panneq> true Boohbah, my bad ^^
<linduxed> Boohbah: still nothing
<linduxed> qwyeth: nothing
<linduxed> qwyeth: only thing i changed in the system was..
<qwyeth> linduxed: Please post the output of dmesg | grep eth and also the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<linduxed> qwyeth: w8 a minute...
<Panneq> linduxed, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<linduxed> qwyeth: i updated the kernel!
<Panneq> lol
<Dekko> back people :)
<qwyeth> Oo.  You can boot into the old kernel with a grub option
<linduxed> qwyeth: that would suck if the current kernel cant handle any network interfaces...
<Panneq> from which kernel to which kernel
<Boohbah> linduxed: it should be able to, make sure the driver modules that support your NICs are loaded
<linduxed> from 2.6.28-13 to -14
<Boohbah> but a minor version upgrade shouldn't break like that/
<linduxed> well it sure does
<linduxed> im rebooting the comp now
<shanliang8008> .........
<linduxed> ill see if that will help
<linduxed> picking the -13 now...
<qwyeth> linduxed:  I would boot into the old kernel and check out what module it was using for eth0
<qwyeth> then try to load the module with the new kernel
<linduxed> qwyeth: if it works when it boots up then thats really bad
<linduxed> it was an autoupdate
<qwyeth> linduxed: yea, autoupdates that break networking are bad
<linduxed> ok false alarm
<linduxed> its apparently my comp
<linduxed> stupid hog
<kpkeerthi> I compiled a kernel. how do I clean up the temp files (binary files) that were generated during the compilation process?
<qwyeth> linduxed: that sounds almost like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/399785
<qwyeth> linduxed:  Oh, sweet.
<GilJ> Are there any good programs out there that allow you to configer the usage of your batery? Like howmuch brightness when it is discharging, etc
<linduxed> qwyeth: the only problem is that i still cant see it
<linduxed> qwyeth: i have no net devices
<qwyeth> linduxed: OK, so you rebooted into the old kernel and you still have no net devices?
<linduxed> nope
<linduxed> damn can of a computer is most likely breaking up
<linduxed> got it back from repairs 5 days ago...
<qwyeth> do lsmod to see what drivers your kernel is loading
<outoftime> howdy all - is there a way to view the wireless passwords i have stored? i use wicd manager
<qwyeth> linduxed:  One thing you might try is to boot to a live CD and see if your device loads... if it doesn't you probably have a hardware problem.
<Kangarooo> how to know if video card driver is installed?
<GilJ> Anyone here use Konversation and knows how to tell me how to disable all the "... has left the server/channel" etc messages? I fail finding how to _-
<revygttam> Suddenly im getting a black screen when i try to make a VNC connection to my computer.  Any ideas?
<om26er> can any1 tell me plz how to change mount point of a partition from terminal
<LordMetroid> I downloaded glassfish but how do I start it? http://dev.monkeyfactory.org/test.jsp does not process...
<revygttam> om26er:  mount /current/location /new/mountpoint
<om26er> revygttam: plz give a clear example
<Halitech> Kangarooo, what video card do you have?
<kype> sziasztok
<Booru> A little piping trouble.  Any one around?
<morris1> anybody know how i can prevent rhythmbox from removing a song from the play queue after it has been played?
<Halitech> om26er, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/windows
<asfjio> how can i join two flv files into one?
<Spad-XIII> i'm having networking trouble. wired and wireless have both worked at some point but they don't anymore. for wireless to work, i have to set my router to wpa-only (not wpa/wpa2 auto) which makes other devices not work anymore.. wired network has worked, but since yesterday, it doesn't anymore .. i'm using jaunty, networkmanager and installed linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic. no changes to the default configuration other than the wireless-pas
<Halitech> asfjio, avidemux *should* do it
<Booru> In order to output a command to a text file (after piping), what would I do?
<Booru> com1 | com2 > text.txt?
<mgolisch> yeah
<mgolisch> that will only redirect stdout though
<Booru> Please elaborate
<asfjio> Halitech: thank you
<Halitech> asfjio, welcome
<richardcavell> Can anyone tell me - what is the practical advantage of an LTS release?  Is it really more secure or more bug-free than the current release?
<Booru> Rage.  Perl will help.
<Slart> richardcavell: less updating
<Halitech> richardcavell, more stable, longer support
<madrazr> Hi all, I am using Pidgin on Ubuntu-9.04, I am behind a proxy, I am able to connect to GTalk but not able to connect to IRC using Pidgin
<unop> richardcavell,  easier upgrading to the next LTS
<magnetron> richardcavell: it will be updated during a longer time, more support
<madrazr> can some one help please?
<Slart> richardcavell: if you have a server you want to use.. and just keep running.. you don't want it to update gnome versions or something like that.. you just want it to run
<richardcavell> Slart: You mean because the bugs have been ironed out already?  Doesn't that apply to any old stable release? And is there any lack of support for Jaunty?
<GilJ> What would be the proper channel to ask bash scripting related questions?:)
<unop> Slart, gnome on a server? :)
<Pici> GilJ: #bash
<GilJ> Pici: Thanks
<Slart> unop: ok.. I'm sorry.. I'll go to bed without dessert tonight =)
<magnetron> richardcavell: other releases doesn't get more than 18 months old, LTS releases are supported longer than that
<Slart> richardcavell: not really.. but because they stick to one version for a longer time
<Halitech> richardcavell, LTS is supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server so for those who are happy with the way their system works it means they don't have to upgrade every 18 months
<unop> Slart, i was kidding, you'd use it on an LTSP (or similar) server
<yurikoles>  is there amd64 debs of kdevelop4?
<Slart> richardcavell: so you make sure your apps work with what the LTS version offers and then you know that the same app will keep working for the next 5 years.. that makes you sleep better at night =)
<richardcavell> Halitech: I guess I understand that if-it-aint-broke-don't-fix-it for a mission critical application. But what about an ordinary user who closes their computer down every day
<Halitech> richardcavell, then update every 6 months :)
<richardcavell> Halitech: It seems like a good idea. Newer versions of packages tend to fix bugs and become more compatible
<Halitech> richardcavell, but they can also break things that used to work
<M25> I know how to use .bashrc, but I need the equivalent for plain sh, not bash.  where should this rc file be?
<Slart> M25: .shrc? =) I've never used sh as an interactive shell.. I'm not sure what it does when it starts up
<unop> M25, ~/.profile
<M25> cool, thanks
<richardcavell> Halitech: But is that also true for an LTS? The last LTS release of Ubuntu includes Firefox 3.0 beta 5.
<richardcavell> FF3.0 beta 5 won't run several websites as well as 3.0.11
<richardcavell> it has bugs that 3.0.11 doesn't have
<coldboot|bb> I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and it's completely fucked my video drivers. To the point where I can get vesa, ati, radeon, or fglrx working on either kernel 2.6.27-14 or 2.6.28. They all hang when you start X. How do I fix this?
<Halitech> richardcavell, its usally not as much of an issue with the LTS releases, and beta is designed to break and should have had a stable version as well to install
<Slart> coldboot|bb: language.. family friendly channel and so on
<GilJ> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, what ati video card?
<coldboot|bb> I guarantee there are no "families" in an IRC channel about Linux.
<Slart> coldboot|bb: doesn't matter.. it's channel policy
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, you'd be wrong, my 9year old son is sitting next to me
<coldboot|bb> halitech: not sure, what would be an easy way to find out
<coldboot|bb> slart: he knows bad words by now
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, lspci
<coldboot|bb> ATI RV610 (Radeon HD 2400 XT)
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, I assume that was meant for me and no he doesn't, he's autistic but can read and says what he reads (OT I know)
<Pici> !guidelines > coldboot|bb
<ubottu> coldboot|bb, please see my private message
<coldboot|bb> if it was nvidia I bet I wouldn't be having this problem.
<LordMetroid> How do I get my hands on apxs2 _?
<coldboot|bb> ubuntu needs to stop upgrading kernels and drivers when you update. This video driver destruction happens all the time. It should be separate from upgrading all other software.
<thefr34k> I am having a very tough time getting nvidia drivers installed
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, new catalyst drivers are here ... http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.1&lang=English ... or you should be able to enable the drivers in hardware drivers
<trilli> ciao a tutti
<coldboot|bb> so many times my video drivers are pulled from under me.
<Pici> !it | trilli
<ubottu> trilli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Spad-XIII> i'm having networking trouble. wired and wireless have both worked at some point but they don't anymore. for wireless to work, i have to set my router to wpa-only (not wpa/wpa2 auto) which makes other devices not work anymore.. wired network has worked, but since yesterday, it doesn't anymore .. i'm using jaunty, networkmanager and installed linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic. no changes to the default configuration other than the wireless-pas
<lammer> hi guys
<thefr34k> I have tried using the system>hardware drivers with no luck
<thefr34k> modprobe nvidia shows module not found
<thefr34k> cannot find nvidia.ko anywhere on my system
<Halitech> thefr34k, what nvidia card?
<coldboot|bb> halitech: I'm running the latest 9.04 drivers, I'm talking to you on a blackberry and can't even get X up at all. Enabling hardware drivers, even if I had the gui, won't fix it. Could you give me a direct tiny url link to the latest driver?
<thefr34k> Geforce Go 8000M (laptop)
<The_Warlock> anybody uses mutt on ubuntu?
<mauriziog> join #linux-it
<grawity> The_Warlock: I do
<thefr34k> I have tried installing via nvidias driver but i cannot find appropriate kernel source files
<thefr34k> for 2.6.30
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, its a 90meg download ... https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run
<thefr34k> I tried the ppa but it complains about not being able to find /include/version.h
<coldboot|bb> why would the system hang when running vesa drivers with X?
<Slart> !info kernel-generic
<ubottu> Package kernel-generic does not exist in jaunty
<coldboot|bb> halitech, could you make it a tinyurl?
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, conflict with the ati driver being installed?
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<The_Warlock> grawity, I am not able to set the date_format
<lammer> thefr34k       try this to know exactly witch driver to get  in terminal   ---->   sudo lshw > my_machine.txt
<bazhang> thefr34k, karmic?
<linduxed> ok...
<Slart> thefr34k: are you running jaunty?
<thefr34k> jaynty
<Slart> thefr34k: where did you get the new kernel from?
<bazhang> thefr34k, that is not a jaunty kernel
<linduxed> after reboot, i have no network interfaces, any ideas on how to fix this?
<micah> sup pussies
<coldboot|bb> halitech: vesa won't "conflict" with the ati driver, they're separate modules.
<richardcavell> If I go to Hardware Drivers, it says that there are none for my machine. Should I see that as reassuring?  I'm on a 2nd gen MacBook
<Halitech> coldboot|bb,
<The_Warlock> grawity, it doesnt work...i still see the mails in my inbox onlu with the date...where as i set it to be date, month year and hour
<bazhang> micah, no need for that language
<Mikele> server /ubuntu-it
<kennyyu> how can i change alternative of 'qmake' command?
<Mikele> server /#ubuntu-it
<micah> bitch i say whatever the fuck i want
<grawity> micah: not for long.
<Halitech> bye micah
<thefr34k> > system about : > Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04>                 - the JauntyJackalope - released in April 2009.
<coldboot|bb> halitech: can you go to tinyurl.com and give me that ati link again? I have to type it out manually...
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, http://tiny.cc/8iqRY
<iceglider> Anyone have a idea why my SMB network dies on my Ubuntu 9.04 desktop when the screen shuts off when idle, it's just the screen but SMB still dies when streaming video to my Wii :(
<Slart> thefr34k: have you setup any 3rd party repositories?
<thefr34k> uname -r : 2.6.30-020630-generic
<Halitech> coldboot|bb, sorry, thought I had posted it but noticed I didn't
<bnmrrs> I'm creating a custom init script to be run at default that uses the daemon utility to daemonize three php scripts.  Is the init info required in my script?
<thefr34k> Slart: no 3rd party repo
<linduxed> basically i dont know what to do here
<linduxed> ive checked if its the new kernels fault
<linduxed> its not
<Slart> thefr34k: because that kernel is not in the official repositories
<thefr34k> ah 1 sec
<linduxed> ive got no network in neither -14 or -13
<grawity> The_Warlock: Yeah, it doesn't seem to work here either :(
<thefr34k> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<thefr34k> got it form there
<Slart> thefr34k: you might have installed it manually or something like that
<thefr34k> along with the source
<Pici> thefr34k: PPAs are not official.
<linduxed> worked in -13 an half an hour ago (until i rebooted)
<Slart> thefr34k: then you need to look there for the source/headers
<thefr34k> i have installed the kernel and the 2 packages headers-all and source-all
<deany> pcmanfm, cant run other programs by double clicking files.  like jpg, its tries to open image viewer but just shows busy icon
<JoeKerr> i just installed ubuntu i need to know the root password to setup the network
<Slart> !root | JoeKerr
<ubottu> JoeKerr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yogesh> hey anyone int in friendshp
<Pici> !ot | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<peter__> does anybody knows A HOWTO  for setting up lvm from the alternate cd ubuntu 9.04 ?
<yogesh> oh i am so sorry
<coldboot|bb> Halitech: did you post it? I only have 20 lines of buffer...
<grawity> coldboot|bb: this? http://tiny.cc/8iqRY
<^biNuN_giRL^> fafafasf
<ShishKabab> !lvm | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<grawity> coldboot|bb: oh, and why can't you set up a bigger buffer?
<DasEi> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<coldboot|bb> grawity: I'm on a blackberry and this program is crap.
<grawity> coldboot|bb: jmIrc? I use it too, and on normal phones it's quite good.
<terminhell> ive just done a fresh reinstall of jaunty and my previous /home partition has not been set as the default /home for the new install. What can i do?
<Spad-XIII> all of a sudden my wired network connection doesn't work anymore .. cable is fine, router is fine (this computer is connected through the same switch to the router) .. somehow it doesn't find the routers dhcp server ..
<grawity> coldboot|bb: And it allows you to have a lot more lines in scrollback.
<coldboot|bb> grawity: it's mediocre and has a bad interface, but I haven't upgraded in a while
<yogesh> somebody tell me which is the best media player for ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> !best | yogesh (vlc)
<ubottu> yogesh (vlc): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<grawity> coldboot|bb: Well, don't expect a good interface from a Java app.
<bazhang> !players > yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh, please see my private message
<grawity> yogesh: Most people prefer VLC or Totem.
<DasEi> !mp3 | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amadou> amarok is the best
<peter__> iḿ looking for specific info about sizes when using lvm, do i need to make it one big partition or do i have to make several partitions
<iceglider> No one knows why smb network might "die" when screen goes in "sleep mode" (not the comp, just the screen) rest works as before but smb network stops sending? any ideas?
<terminhell> how can i set a previous /home partition with data still in it as the new /home for a fresh install?
<leaf-sheep> peter__: LVM can be resized on the fly so you decide.
<Slart> terminhell: I'm not entirely sure about this.. but can't you set it up in the installers advanced partitioning mode and make sure that it's set to "not format" it ?
<iceglider> Slart: that works yes, that's what I usually do
<leaf-sheep> terminhell: Do you know where your home partition is?
<terminhell> Slart: hmm i didnt check...ugh dont wanna reinstall again lol
<Slart> terminhell: I would make a backup before I try it for real though. Of course you could just install it as normal and then set it up later
<terminhell> /dev/sda6
<yogesh> where i will get vlc player
<Slart> iceglider: ah.. nice, thanks... wasn't sure if that option was still availabl
<Slart> yogesh: sudo apt-get install vlc
<bazhang> yogesh, from the software repositories via synaptic package manager or the command Slart gave you
<peter__> LEAF-SHEEP im beginning a new installation and it asks me how big i want the size to be, should i make one lvm or just as normal make an swap, root and home partition
<terminhell> so would it just be easier to go back thru the install proc and thru the advanced settings
<cudev>  Can someone please expand upon what "if-up.d/mountnfs [device__]: lock /var/run/network/mountnfs exist, not mounting" means?
<terminhell> and choose not to format it
<leaf-sheep> peter__: Using alternative disc?  Do you need LVM?  Do you even know what LVM is?
<Slart> terminhell: I would change it now, it's not that hard to do.. I would say a reinstall might take longer
<terminhell> sounds like its trying to mount a network device cudev
<terminhell> Slart:  how do i change it tho
<cudev> terminhell: seeing as there are no network devices in /etc/fstab, and device is from a wired ethernet card, any idea how to fix that?
<cudev> because the ethernet card is also not coming up at boot
<terminhell> cudev: not really, sorry
<cudev> damn
<cudev> *adds another tally*
<Slart> terminhell: you change the placement in /etc/fstab then you make sure that all the files are in the right place.. and reboot (it might be enough just to log out and in but I would reboot)
<thefr34k> yay
<thefr34k> thanks to whoever nudged me - installing the remaning header-i386 allowed me to compile nvidia.ko
<DasEi> cudev: so, first the nic, open a terminal ..
<thefr34k> even though i had already installed headers-all
<DasEi> cudev: lspci | grep network
<DasEi> cudev: nic found ?
<matt______> hi everyone.  We've got a server that is off in wonderland doing an fsck on a terrabyte drive on boot.  Is it possible to skip that once its started?
<cudev> DasEi: no results
<matt______> it's been 210 since the last one apparently, and it's being very picky about running it
<Slart> matt______: I can do that on my laptop.. pressing a key doesn't do it? pressing escape?
<matt______> Slart: pressing escape just outputs an escape character on the screen
<DasEi> cudev: regular onboard or slot-nic ?
<matt______> we're using a KVM over IP
<cudev> DasEi, slot
<Slart> matt______: it's using an older version of ubuntu?
<grawity> Ctrl-C?
<thefr34k> Ctrl - C?
<thefr34k> :P n1 graw
<matt______> one back from the current release, 2.6.27-14
<cudev> DasEi, hold on
<DasEi> cudev: then do lspci without filter, and look again
<matt______> would a power down and power back up skip it the next time?
<cudev> DasEi, lspci has results
<cudev> for Network, not network (d'oh)
<cudev> now what?
<DasEi> cudev: only nic on that box ?
<cudev> There is a 2 port onboard nic, and a 4 port slot nic
<cudev> all 6 appear in lspci
<Supersaiyan_IV> Could somebody try reproducing a bug for me? In compiz, enable the 'scale' plugin, then run a gedit instance, initiate the 'scale' window picker 'for all windows', then kill the gedit instance with mouse3 while in window picker. Tell me the results afterwards
<Sinatra> Is ubuntu 9.04 as solid as 8.04 was or should i wait to upgrade?
<DasEi> !who | cudev
<ubottu> cudev: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> Supersaiyan_IV, jaunty or karmic
<Supersaiyan_IV> bazhang, jaunty, latest nvidia drivers
<cudev> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220574/
<leaf-sheep> Sinatra: 8.04 is LTS.  Jaunty / Karmic isn't.
<DasEi> cudev: got you, then (trml): sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Supersaiyan_IV> bazhang, 64bit
<bazhang> Supersaiyan_IV, the 185? the 180? which one
<Sinatra> at that for a 15.4 inch laptop should i download the netbook version or the "desktop" version?
<Sinatra> netbooks are the "mini" laptops right?
<Supersaiyan_IV> bazhang, OpenGL version string: 3.0.0 NVIDIA 185.18.14
<bazhang> Sinatra, desktop
<cudev> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220576/
<bazhang> Supersaiyan_IV, ah, I have the 180 on 32 bit sorry
<peter__> LEAF-SHEEP i know what it is and its for a friend,  i have partitioning  knowledge, but when choosing lvm it asks me wehter to use the whole volume group or not
<enj> I have a REALLY weird issue going on here
<Sinatra> anybody got experience with installing it to a Toshiba laptop? the only problem i came up with last time i tried, was that my sound wouldn't work on skype
<cudev> DasEi: connect comes up, the error occurs for sniff2-4, and sniff1 I don't see anything for
<cudev> DasEi: the devices are there if I run 'ifconfig -a' though
<enj> I use wmii as my window manager at work, I got a hardware upgrade and am on a new install of ubuntu
<Supersaiyan_IV> bazhang, thanks anyways :)
<enj> I installed wmii and dropped in my old config file and it does nothing, in fact, even the default config of wmii is broken, what happened?
<leaf-sheep> Supersaiyan_IV: There are no nvidia-185 in the repo. You installed it using external source. BREAKAGE. :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> leaf-sheep, not really, it occurs only when closing 'gedit' with mouse3, no other program
<Supersaiyan_IV> leaf-sheep, it could be gedits closing sequence, could be compiz, or nvidia
<DasEi> cudev: your router doesnt offer dhcp ?
<leaf-sheep> peter__: If you need LVM, then you use it.  If your friend doesn't know what LVM is, you can avoid it and use the whole disk.  Either way, LVM or not, you want to use the whole disk.  Really, it's based on people's preferences.
<cudev> DasEi: no
<hemanth> help needed to fix  Creative Technology, Ltd Vista Plus cam [VF0090]
<hemanth> on 9.04
<thefr34k> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<leaf-sheep> Supersaiyan_IV: You are able to reproduce it though, right?
<Supersaiyan_IV> leaf-sheep, every time
<thefr34k> er
<thefr34k> is it #ubuntu-offtopic?
<leaf-sheep> !screencast | Supersaiyan_IV
<ubottu> Supersaiyan_IV: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Supersaiyan_IV> leaf-sheep, should i screencast it?
<DasEi> cudev : hrm, connect and sniff , they usually are labeld etho, eth2 and so on
<hemanth> need to fix my webcam , any help is appreciated
<leaf-sheep> Supersaiyan_IV: File the bug.  Record the evidence.  Make this place a better community.
<DasEi> cudev : like this, though static in your case http://paste.ubuntu.com/220576/
<Supersaiyan_IV> leaf-sheep, will try
<ashwini> im having a very little problem with shell scripts : if the shell script is having "su" then how will I pass the password
<cudev> DasEi: you sent me the same page back I think'
<DasEi> cudev : like this, though static in your case http://paste.ubuntu.com/220577/
<kennyyu> "undefined reference to `QObjectPrivate::checkWindowRole()'" what does it mean ? how can i solve it?
<cudev> DasEi: you think that renaming the devices is the problem? Because I have set them to be the proper name in /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net
<Kangarooo> how to know if video card driver is installed?
<enj> does anybody know what might have happened to so significantly alter the behaviour of my window manager since yesterday?
<cudev> kennyyu: you probably want to hit a channel for whatever language that is
<The_Warlock> grawity, do you know how to run a filter on amutt mailbox when mutt is open?
<DasEi> cudev:yes, try eth0 instead of connect, then save intrfaces, restart network
<Syka> Kangarooo: System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<cudev> kennyyu: chances are though, you declared a method and didn't define it, or are not linking correctly
<cudev> DasEi: k, I will try...
<leaf-sheep> ashwini: Try #bash for your scripting needs.
<kennyyu> cudev: i built my own qt 4.6 and use it but has this. i'm asking #qt. not reply yet....
<kennyyu> s/not/no/
<DasEi> cudev : http://paste.ubuntu.com/220585/
<DasEi> cudev :after saving, closing nano : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Supersaiyan_IV> leaf-sheep, back from crash
<leaf-sheep> Supersaiyan_IV: :(
<cudev> DasEi: I'm going to have the revise the /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net file as well though, no?
<Supersaiyan_IV> leaf-sheep, compiz crashed, upon compiz --replace all of gdm committed suicide
<DasEi> cudev: what have you done in there ?
<cudev> changed the interface names so that they are refered to as in the interfaces file
<gorgut> hey folks. I'm having some troubles with something corrupting my video memory it seems. have there been any problems with recent upgrades to dbus/hal or the like?
<cudev> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220596/
<DasEi> cudev: looks fine, unless you have changed anything
<km_> hello
<cudev> DasEi: those were eth0..5, but I changed them to the interface names I want
<richardcavell> gorgut: I'm not aware of any
<DasEi> cudev : why so ?
<AJC_Z0> Using compiz with gtk-window-decorator how to I toggle window decorations on and off?
<DasEi> cudev: many (init) scripts rely on reliable indifiers, so don't mess for fun
<cudev> DasEi: Because we need backwards compatibility with the flux capacitor in the du-widget
<DasEi> cudev:*identifiers
<cudev> DasEi: anyway, I see then...
<cudev> DasEi: I'll try it now with the old names
<ackbahr> Hi! I've tried to find proper documentation for the "mv" command, but haven't foung this : is there a way to exclude directories?
<silidan1> is there an i686 kernel out for ubuntu 9.04?
<cudev> DasEi: there error is still there
<FeasibilityStudy> When is Firefox 3.5.1 going to hit the repos?  I still have not even updated to 3.5 -- was never prompted.
<DasEi> cudev: how can you paste if there is no net ?
<Syka> FeasibilityStudy: Never will
<Syka> FeasibilityStudy: They're keeping 3.0.11 til Ubuntu 9.10
<vise> How do i install the JRE? which package exactly?
<FeasibilityStudy> syka: eh?
<FeasibilityStudy> Syka, why?
<bazhang> Syka, that is not correct
<cudev> DasEi: what?
<Syka> bazhang: It isn't?
<oskar-> ackbahr:  you could use "find" with "-type f" and "-exec"
<cudev> DasEi: I am not logged onto IRC on the same box that I am trying to get working
<bazhang> !ff35 | FeasibilityStudy Syka
<ubottu> FeasibilityStudy Syka: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Syka> bazhang: The firefox meta package is still going to point to 3.0.11
<Syka> bazhang: Parrantly
<FeasibilityStudy> So all we get is the BETA still?
<bazhang> Syka, no it wont
<FeasibilityStudy> after all this time?
<DasEi> cudev: you said you had no working network, but could deliver pasts from it's config, little wondering
<moncky> FeasibilityStudy: If you download 3.5 i think FF will update itself
<Syka> FeasibilityStudy: They're updating it later
<bazhang> FeasibilityStudy, no it is final
<edgar_> hey guys
<FeasibilityStudy> bazhang how come it does not prompt me for update?
<cudev> DasEi: the connect port, the static one, comes up. Not even the other onboard port comes up
<Syka> bazhang: Shiretoko is a OLD beta
<bazhang> FeasibilityStudy, separate package
<Pici> Syka: READ the message from ubottu
<vise> Hi!! which package for the sun java runtime environment?
<ackbahr> oskar-: Ok.... Well, actually it's just to avoid an error message in a script, so it's no big deal....
<bazhang> Syka, that is simply not correct
<cudev> DasEi: and the error is only reported for the ports on the slot nic
<DasEi> cudev : so ifconfig gives you a working line ?
<Pici> FeasibilityStudy: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<FeasibilityStudy> bazhang, im pretty sure SHiretoko is a BETA
<FeasibilityStudy> 9.0.4
<Syka> Pici: Then why when I upgraded last night it was Shiretoko beta?
<Pici> FeasibilityStudy: Its not. Please READ the explanation in ubottu
<FeasibilityStudy> Pici, how come it does not prompt me to update automatically?
<cudev> ifconfig, now that I renamed the interfaces, gives back lo and eth0
<cudev> ifconfig -a shows lo and eth0-5
<leaf-sheep> FeasibilityStudy, Syka: It is final.  What you see is not what you get.  It's all about branding.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When my laptop isn't plugged in, power-wise, cpu speed is capped at 800 MHz.  How do I lift this cap?  (it can run at up to 2133 MHz)
<edgar_> helo cudev
<Syka> leaf-sheep: then what about http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/07/03/install-firefox-35-in-ubuntu-904/ ?
<Pici> FeasibilityStudy: Because it is a new package, we are not changing the default browser of Jaunty mid-release.
<Syka> "However, the universe repository in Ubuntu 9.04 includes a special firefox-3.5 package. At the time of writing this package contains an old beta release."
<cudev> edgar_: hello
<edgar_> hey syka
<oskar-> FeasibilityStudy:  ubuntu has its own, superior update mechanism. the one from the mozilla products is therefore not used. it is intended for windows, as that os does not have a proper update mechanism
<edgar_> wher ar u from
<The_Warlock> how do i install the sidepatch for mutt
<FeasibilityStudy> oskar- No, no.  I am talking about the Ubuntu package manager is not prompting me for update
<cudev> edgar_: Antarctica
<oskar-> FeasibilityStudy:  ah, ok ;)
<bazhang> FeasibilityStudy, it won't. please read the link
<Pici> Syka: *At the time of writing* Read the rest of the page you linked to.
<moncky> !patch | The_Warlock
<ubottu> The_Warlock: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<n0gear> is there a easy way to start a script without the ./ at the fron?
<FeasibilityStudy> What is wrong with updating Firefox?  I fail to see how this is a bad thing.  I think it should be done automatically
<edgar_> hey cudev how can i find network manager icon
<Pici> n0gear: Place the script in your $PATH, which should include ~/bin by default.
<FeasibilityStudy> I actually think it is irresponsible of Ubuntu NOT to update it.  There are security exploits out there
<SoulBlade> how do i install a 32-bit version of libz so applications being compiled w/ -m32 using libz can link properly?
<moncky> The_Warlock: hmm not what I was expecting try man patch
<Slart> n0gear: or put a symlink in /bin
<Syka> Pici: As of last night, the 3.5 package was still Shiretoko - the old 3.1 beta
<Syka> Pici: Unless my repo mirror is way out
<Pici> Syka: Its branded shiretoko, but it is 3.5 final.
<leaf-sheep> Syka: July 3rd.  It's old.  The last statement "Unfortunately, this package is still branded as Shiretoko (the codename for this Firefox release)." and "cp -r ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ~/firefox_profile_backup" puts it out of .mozilla directory.
<cudev> edgar_: network manager icon? I've been doing it from the terminal. If you have a GUI, yo umay try System>Preferences or SYstem>Administration
<The_Warlock> moncky, tnx i think sudo apt-get install mutt-patched worked
<Pici> Syka: http://is.gd/1reB3
<FeasibilityStudy> Is it standard practice of Ubuntu NOT to push an updated Firefox to all users?
<Syka> Pici: So why is it completely missing the firefox logo?
<edgar_> thanx
<cudev> DasEi: ifconfig, now that I renamed the interfaces, gives back lo and eth0. ifconfig -a shows lo and eth0 through eth5
<Pici> Syka: Because that would include branding changes, as the page I just linked you to describes.
<Syka> Pici: As in, the About box does not have the FF logo
<oskar-> FeasibilityStudy:  it is standard practice to not push an update to users without testing it for a defined while
<n0gear> Pici: wheres path?
<FeasibilityStudy> oskar-: How long is a defined while?
<Pici> n0gear: $PATH is an environment variable.
<leaf-sheep> Syka: Missing logo?  That's called branding.  They changed the code but they don't change the UI / branding.
<Syka> oskar-: Isn't, like, the months of 3.1 beta enough testing?
<Pici> FeasibilityStudy: It is not standard practice to change the default browser mid release.
<FeasibilityStudy> Syka exactly
<Syka> leaf-sheep: So the 3.5 package has no logos, FF or Canonical?
<edgar_> cudev do u know anything about hacking
<FeasibilityStudy> Pici: How is that changing the default browser?  It's only an update..Every other distro I have used will push Firefox updates almost immediately.
<cudev> edgar_: Why do you ask such questions?
<Pici> FeasibilityStudy: FF3.5 is a new package, it is not part of the FF3.0 branch
<n0gear> Pici: So do i just copy the script to /bin ?
<Dulak> FeasibilityStudy: 3.5 is not an update, it's a release
<edgar_> cos i want to learn some techniqs
<Syka> lemme just start up FF
<leaf-sheep> Syka: Right.  It'll be branded in Karmic.  The reason for this is because looks / designs is not a security matter and the developers only works on and push security updates first.
<Pici> n0gear: Create ~/bin and copy it there
<FeasibilityStudy> Yes but it's still FIREFOX..It's not like it is a totally different browser.
<Syka> leaf-sheep: So then why did Synaptic install a Ubuntu-Branding package?
<FeasibilityStudy> all settings will be saved, all bookmarks, etc.
<visionary> hello all :)
<Pici> n0gear: Assuming that you are only running it under your user of course. Otherwise check $PATH and put it somewhere else, like /usr/local/bin
<cudev> edgar_: Well, first off, 192.168.0.1 is a free box that people are allowed to practice on
<bazhang> FeasibilityStudy, Syka you have been given links and explanations, please read them and move on
<leaf-sheep> Syka: For Firefox-3.0.  You'll see that "firefox-3.0-branding" is installed.
<FeasibilityStudy> I just think it's silly to have to wait on 9.10 in order to use an updated Firefox..
<edgar_> ok then wat next
<Halitech> FeasibilityStudy, then why not the new versions of Gnome par6t way through? or KDE4 when it was released?  because they (the devs) decide what goes in and when
<rtfl> hi there =)
<dmdrummond> lol@cudev
<limpc> hmm
<Syka> leaf-sheep: No
<Pici> FeasibilityStudy: You don't need to wait, install the firefox-3.5 package.
<limpc> cant install miro? :)
<Syka> leaf-sheep: firefox-3.5-branding
<dmdrummond> edgar: so is 192.168.1.1
<oskar-> FeasibilityStudy:  perhaps you are wrong at ubuntu 9.04 (?)
<n0gear> Pici: all i had to do was copy the script to /bin and rename zzz.sh to zzz
<visionary> simple community question: Does anyone now of a really full featured download manager for http/ftp/p2p with scheduling and a Web UI
<Syka> FeasibilityStudy: Use this: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/07/15/install-firefox-35-in-ubuntu-904-using-ubuntuzilla/
<Syka> FeasibilityStudy: 3.5 -with- Firefox branding
<edgar_> so wat exactly are those route for
<FeasibilityStudy> Ok one last question.  Is FF 3.5.1 in the repos?
<Slart> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: I would guess so, since it's a security fix.
<Gadu> Hy all.. I have a problem. I downloaded a virtual HDD with ubuntu then mounted it with VirtualBox. Unfortunately, it didn't have KDE so I installed it too but the problem is that I can't get past the login screen. After I enter the login name and password, the screen goes blank for a few seconds then goes back to the login screen. I am kind of noob in this kind of problem. Can you help me fix it out?
<Syka> FeasibilityStudy: No, my repo version is 3.5
<grawity> Syka: The official build has some problems with fonts (it uses fontconfig instead of GNOME settings) - but there's nothing ~/.fonts.conf couldn't fix.
<Pici> FeasibilityStudy: I would expect it shortly. It was just released.
<limpc> miro requires  libtorrent-rasterbar2,  libtorrent-rasterbar2 requires removal  of python-libtorrent, but miro also requires python-libtorrent
<FeasibilityStudy> ok thanks
<FeasibilityStudy> later
 * limpc scratches head
<grawity> FeasibilityStudy: Use Ubuntuzilla
<Syka> grawity: My ubuntuzilla one is fine... detects my M$ partition fonts fine, it seems
<navatwo> whats the default windows manager?
<moncky> Gadu: first place to have a look would be in /var/log/messages
<Alloosh> Hi I got Micro POS and I need to test it, ubuntu is not recognizing it, and I cant find micro in add printer, any suggestions
<navatwo> compiz is ticking me off.
<edgar_> guys which version of ubuntu is the best, am using xubuntu
<bazhang> navatwo, in gnome?
<Pici> !best| edgar_
<ubottu> edgar_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<navatwo> yes, ubuntu
<whileimhere> Hi. In GNOME on Ubuntu 9.04, when I go to PLACES > CONNECT TO SERVER and set up a FTP (with login) is there a way to get GNOME to remember this information ? When I rebooted it was all gone and I had to re-input it again.
<moncky> Gadu: you can get into a terminal by holding ctrl-alt and pressing F1
<bazhang> nautilus navatwo
<Syka> edgar_: The "vanilla" Ubuntu, with GNOME, I think
<grawity> Syka: I meant the appearance settings such as antialiasing, hinting, and such.
<navatwo> bazhang: not what I meant :)
<bazhang> navatwo, whoops sorry metacity
<navatwo> lol
<navatwo> thanks
<yogesh> how to install dvd player
<edgar_> thanx ubottu
<Syka> grawity: Oh. there's an issue with that? Meh, I don;t change those settings so I wouldn't notice
<edgar_> thanx ubottu
<Halitech> edgar_, depends on your system, ubuntu work for most, some like kubuntu
<grawity> whileimhere: It should ask you if you want it to remember the password ... Do you have "gnome-keyring-daemon" running?
<navatwo> shit
<bazhang> yogesh, the player or the codecs
<navatwo> I still dont have my desktop icons back..
<Pici> navatwo: Please mind your language here.
<navatwo> Sorry Pici
<grawity> Syka: Anyway, it's just a simple edit to ~/.fonts.conf
<navatwo> im really frustrated.
<whileimhere> grawity thanks for the answer yes I do  have it installed and it is just me not paying attention. I forgot to check the box about bookmarking it. :)
<grawity> navatwo: Start Nautilus, it should bring them back.
<BadSector> Hello--  I am trying to find out how to do "rmmod psmouse" automatically on boot up.    Which file do I add this command to? the init.d or the module in ETC? ...
<yogesh> please tell me someone how to install any software
<blackgraz> how do i loggin as a root user if im already logged into x
<grawity> whileimhere: Not that one, I think. When you click connect and it asks you for the password, _that_ window has a "Forget immediately/remember" selection.
<progre55> javabot: soreau++
<Halitech> yogesh, search synaptic or add/remove software
<bazhang> blackgraz, dont login as root
<grawity> whileimhere: And the passwords are stored to gnome-keyring, which can be managed using seahorse.
<progre55> dosnt the karma thing work here? )
<whileimhere> grawity yes you are right.
<Pici> progre55: No.
<progre55> too bad =)
<Alloosh> yogesh: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<navatwo> grawity: that did it.
<navatwo> :)
<navatwo> thanks
<Halitech> !root | blackgraz,
<ubottu> blackgraz,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grawity> navatwo: Btw, what was that about Compiz?
<Gadu> @ moncky : I went to /var/log/messages but I can't find anything useful there, just some things similar to this: Jul 15 07:45:07 ubuntu kernel: [ 0.00000] Normal 0x00001334 -> 0x000231
<soreau> progre55: Not sure, did you fix whatever it was you were trying to?
<whileimhere> Im really starting to like this GNOME-Bluefish combo
<limpc> sudo passwd <-- will let you change root password.
<blackgraz> ubottu: nevermind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nevermind
<blackgraz> err
<grawity> limpc: Not a very good idea.
<blackgraz> Halitech: uhh i worded my question wrong
<limpc> why not?
<ColinCop> exit
<ColinCop> exit
<JoeKerr> can i connect ubuntu to a windows network?
<bazhang> limpc, please don't recommend that here
<Halitech> JoeKerr, yes you can
<limpc> .. theres nothing wrong with changing root password.
<bazhang> !sudo > limpc
<ubottu> limpc, please see my private message
<limpc> i know what sudo is, bazhang
<JoeKerr> where do i set the network setting..i dont see it
<limpc> i also hate having to sudo 10-20 commands.
<Pici> limpc: That is what sudo -i is for
<bazhang> limpc, no need for root, not needed in Ubuntu
<Halitech> blackgraz, ok, what are you trying to do then?
<Pici> limpc: We cannot support any repurcussions that might occur by having the root password set.
<Dulak> limpc: if you absolutely need a root shell just use "sudo -i"
<navatwo_> okay, so I made a boo-boo. I ended a terminal which was running metacity
<navatwo_> I have one open now, how would I start up compiz or metacity?
<bazhang> navatwo_, try altf2 metacity --replace
<grawity> navatwo: Just "compiz" or "metacity".
<navatwo_> im in altf2
<navatwo_> :p
<grawity> navatwo: If that doesn't work, try with --replace
<limpc> Dulak: I just su -. everyone else seems to think root is taboo :)
<noplease> hi
<JoeKerr> where do i setup the network in ubuntu?
<Dulak> limpc: it is, it leads to lazy sysadmins
<navatwo_> bazhang: grawity uhm, I get an error about unable to open x
<grawity> JoeKerr: There should be a NetworkManager icon next to the clock.
<navatwo_> X Display&
<limpc> well lazy sysadmins shouldnt be using ubuntu for production machines? :P
<navatwo_> *
<Dulak> limpc: why not?  ubuntu server is really nice in production
<grawity> navatwo: ...are you doing it from a virtual console?
<navatwo_> Yes
<navatwo_> :S
<grawity> navatwo: You need to run the WM from the same X session.
<grawity> navatwo: You said you still have a terminal open there
<Dulak> limpc: the fact is using a root shell is a crutch, and in ubuntu if you have to have it, sudo -i gives it to you without havign to enable root
<JoeKerr> is that on Application, Places or System
<grawity> JoeKerr: System -> Preferences.
<navatwo_> grawity: sorry, im on a virtual :( my apologies. I'm still rather new with ubuntu
<grawity> navatwo_: You can still restart the entire GDM. (This will log you out from X though.) Run 'sudo service gdm restart'
<edgar_> I have accidentaly removed network manager applet icon in the panel, how can i gei it back
<Clouse> Hello there all in ubuntu land
<JoeKerr> i only see network connection and network proxy
<limpc> Dulak: well im not a sheep. and im not a lazy admin.  i have a firewall, i use secure passwords, and keep up to date.  if people view themselves so lazy or bad an admin that they need to limit themselves, fine. but I dont think root should be taboo.  it makes people afraid and dumb security-wise.
<dax2112rush> Every once in a while I get that problem where I'm unable to interact with any part of the UI (shown apps and gnome-panel). I'm able to switch terminals (using CTRL-ALT-FX) and my music still works. Usually this will resume after a few minutes. Is there something I could do to help me find the faulty app?
<grawity> JoeKerr: "Network connection".
<Dulak> limpc: so you enable root on ubuntu cuz you think it's cool, rather than leaving it disabled, and not even have to worry about it, and use the proper tool.  I get it.
<limpc> dulak - not at all.
<edgar_> plz guys help me
<Dulak> limpc: when you get about 10 more years of experience, let's have this conversation again.
<navatwo_> grawity: so, it said there was an issue starting on :0 so it went on :1, big deal, or no?
<Dulak> limpc: till then, you've been told the stance, and I'm dropping it
<Halitech> limpc, if you want root then maybe you should look into running Debian or Redhat that allows it
<limpc> Halitech: yeah i run redhat, slackware, bsd, and have a LFS box :)
<grawity> navatwo_: Isn't very bad, but try stopping it completely ("sudo service gdm stop") and starting again ("sudo service gdm start").
<JoeKerr> i have a wired network ...do i just do an add?
<navatwo_> grawity: I have to restart my computer for something else, should that do the same?
<dax2112rush> Is there any way to see if some process is not responding?
<Eisenhowerz> does "sudo apt-get build-essential" not work in 9.04?
<gartral> morning all, anyone have any difivulty getting a memorex cdrw drive to read disks?
<grawity> navatwo_: Yes.
<limpc> Halitech: I like Ubuntu because it works well with modern hardware without too much fuss, and I dont like Fedora.
<bazhang> edgar_, right click panel add to choose applet then find the nm-applet
<navatwo_> thanks grawity for all the help :)
<limpc> (for the desktop i mean)
<Pici> Eisenhowerz: you're missing an argument there: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eisenhowerz> Pici: thanks
<Eisenhowerz> Pici: do i need anything else for compiling c++ ?
<navatwo_> bai
<Halitech> limpc, I like Debian but I installed sudo on it because I find it easier to deal with then logging in as root for a single command but to each their own
<gartral> Eisenhowerz: what are you building?
<Pici> Eisenhowerz: Other than -dev packages that could be build-dependencies for whatever you're compiling, no.
<bazhang> edgar__, right click panel add to choose applet then find the nm-applet
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys is there a command in terminal to create a file that will give me a directory and file listing so i can print out?
<PerryArmstrong> i installed klavaro and the entire language is in a local language...how can i get it to english
<grawity> ForzaPalermo: Something like this? ls > filelist.txt
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: ls > somefile.txt  might work
<limpc> Halitech: yeah :) I've got nothing against sudo.  I would prefer regular users to use sudo on boxes.  Just dont think it should be treated as taboo and instilled into newbsa as "avoid unless no other choice" mentality.  it makes for a very "green" generation of linux people.
<Eisenhowerz> Pici: awesome,   You have any idea of a tutorial for i guess equiv to linux in windows programing?  gtk programing?
<ForzaPalermo> grawity: Slart looks like the windows command
<edgar__> thanx bazhang
<morris1> anybody know how i can prevent rhythmbox from removing a song from the play queue after it has been played?
<bazhang> limpc, Halitech please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dulak> Halitech: first thing I do on any distro is install sudo and disable root, the audit trail alone is worth the hassle
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: you use ls on your windows boxes? =)
<Eisenhowerz> Pici: I guess i'm talking about gnome gui?
<ForzaPalermo> Slart: lol
<ForzaPalermo> u know what i mean
<ForzaPalermo> ls = dir
<grawity> Slart: I do..
<Pici> Eisenhowerz: I don't, but ##c++ might.  You'll probably have to be registered to nickserv to join though.
<ForzaPalermo> can you do it for the whol drive though?
<Eisenhowerz> Pici: thnaks
<maccam94> is it normal for a 2.5GHz core 2 duo with a 9800M GT to have laggy video playback in flash?
<ForzaPalermo> and not a certain directory
<Slart> ForzaPalermo: yes.. pipes work the same in linux as in windows.. only better and bigger
<gartral> maccam94: useing flashplayer non-free or free?
<maccam94> non-free
<Halitech> Dulak, limpc bazhang over there now
<grawity> ForzaPalermo: For a recursive list of files, try: find / \! -type d
<gartral> morning all, anyone have any difivulty getting a memorex cdrw drive to read disks?
<JoeKerr> is there any easy way to connect ubuntu to a windows network?
<moncky> maccam94: that would depend on the quality of your net connection
<maccam94> 10mbit fios
<limpc> im done :P just looking for help with Miro :)
<Slart> !samba | JoeKerr
<grawity> ForzaPalermo: Both bash on Linux and cmd.exe on Windows have the same basic redirection -- > to write a file, < to read, | for pipe.
<ubottu> JoeKerr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<maccam94> sound keeps going, but the video keeps stopping, and then fast forwarding to catch up to the audio
<gartral> maccam94: are you using flashplayer non-free?
<maccam94> sometimes causes the video to jump back to where it froze
<maccam94> gartral: yes
<ForzaPalermo> grawity: what does that find command do for me?
<limpc> Miro <-- wants libtorrent-rasterbar2 + python-libtorrent.  libtorrent-rasterbar2 <-- does not want python-libtorrent.  how to fix? :P
<gartral> maccam94: thats your problem, switch of for the the free one and see if it helps
<grawity> ForzaPalermo: Find all non-directories in /
<maccam94> gartral: i thought gnash was incomplete?
<ForzaPalermo> does it write a file?
<ForzaPalermo> a text file
<gartral> maccam94: not gnash, swfdec
<ForzaPalermo> or do i need to add > text.txt
<ForzaPalermo> or something
<grawity> ForzaPalermo: No, you still have to redirect it using "> filelist.txt"
<limpc> oh and python-libtorrent <-- requires libtorrent-rasterbar4. :)
<moltenbobcat> gartral: do you get better performance out of swfdec?
<ForzaPalermo> grawity: so that command will give me directoryhs and files in those subdirectories?
<moltenbobcat> does it work on hulu?
<grawity> ForzaPalermo: Yes.
<maccam94> i can play flash files in mplayer/vlc fine
<root> how do i type # on ubuntu?
<gartral> moltenbobcat: I do, yes, and every system ive seen it running on is deffinatly better
<maccam94> the browser plugin is the problem
<grawity> Guest90433: Um, using the # key?
<ForzaPalermo> ok i will give it a whirl
<ForzaPalermo> thank you
<moncky> maccam94: are you streaming the movies to mplayer? or are they saved locally?
<moltenbobcat> gartral: so does it embed into the browser the same way to handle like youtube and other flash video sites?
<limpc> lol. root is here.  go sic 'em Dulak :P
<gartral> maccam94: you have too uninstall the adobe one before installing a new one
<gartral> moltenbobcat: yes, with the sole exception that adds a large "Play" button where the video will be after you press it
<georg> keine Ahnung!
<Guest90433> grawity: Well it wont work..
<gartral> I cant get md5deep too read a cd..
<moltenbobcat> gartral: hmm, but it goes away while the video is playing... i'll have to try it on my netbook because flash plays like a dog on it
<Blizzerand> Does adobe Flash Professional work properly on wine
<bazhang> Blizzerand, check the appdb
<gartral> moltenbobcat: yes, it work fine after you hit the grey play button, the script runs and the videos play nicely... though, my system HATES youtube for some reason, no decoder seems too work for me
<limpc> Blizzerand: I havent had much luck with flash stuff in Wine. (counting Flex Builder)
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org Blizzerand
<limpc> Blizzerand: even with Crossover.
<gartral> the system im on now, anywho
<Blizzerand> bazhang , limpc : k
<sid_> Hey does any one know about the bluetooth integration with pulseaudio thru google Soc?
<sid_> How far is it along?
<sid_> Just cant seem to fly in jaunty
<richardcavell> How does one use remote desktop to help a guy solve his computer problems?  Is it possible to view someone's desktop remotely over the Internet?
<limpc> Blizzerand: you could use virtualbox
<Halitech> richardcavell, windows computer or linux?
<richardcavell> Halitech: Both linux
<Blizzerand> limpc : Whats that
<cfm> Hi, how can I tell whether an installed machine is running a 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Halitech> richardcavell, you could try ssh -x IPaddress
<grawity> Halitech: That won't forward an exsisting desktop.
<limpc> Blizzerand: virtualization container. you can install a win32 flavor on it and launch/terminate it without rebooting
<richardcavell> Halitech: that gets me a command-line, not a GUI, right?
<limpc> Blizzerand: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Halitech> cfm, uname -a
<grawity> richardcavell: ssh -x enables "X forwarding" - but it won't give you the already-running applications.
<limpc> Blizzerand: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Blizzerand> limpc : Ok . I'll try that
<Halitech> grawity, thought you could forward an existing x session over ssh?
<grawity> richardcavell: So it probably is not what you want.
<grawity> Halitech: Nope
<richardcavell> grawity: I'm keen to see what it looks like.
<limpc> Blizzerand: also if your hardware supports virtualization in the bios, enable it (mine does, i have a gigabyte MA770-UD3)
<DasEi> richardcavell: you could by use of rdesktop, but compared to ssh it's not very secure, better mind Halit..
<Halitech> grawity, ok, never tried it so wasn't aware of that
<th0r> richardcavell: you can set up vnc so you can control his desktop while he watches
<Lo_Pan> nx runs over ssh
<grawity> DasEi: RDP is secure already.
<Lo_Pan> and will hand you new or used sessions
<gartral> Halitech: if you want to rremotly veiw your already running apps, use xdmp
<cfm> Halitech: Linux UIP-02 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 15:18:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Blizzerand> limpc : Does it run on 32 bit
<limpc> yes
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell: VNC is laggy.  You could install scrot and send the picture your way.
<DasEi> grawity: no more plain passes ?
<richardcavell> Gee, all these options
<Halitech> cfm, you are running 32bit
<cfm> Halitech: uname -m is machine architecture, not software isn't it?
<cfm> Ah - what gives it away?
<grawity> richardcavell: Okay, if you want to try it, connect using ssh -X (uppercase X), and then just run a n X application.
<moltenbobcat> I think nx is the way to go if it's a linux server if your talking about a windows box well rdp is obvous
<Halitech> cfm, -a gives you everything ... this does i686 GNU/Linux
<grawity> DasEi: In the new RDP version, they're supposed to be encrypted.
<richardcavell> grawity: Okay
<stefano88> salut
<DasEi> grawity: thanks hint
<olinuxx> yop
<sid_> I know this has been an old old issue but Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15  and am able to pair the device using blueman...
<richardcavell> grawity: Do you want to connect to my linux box just so I can see what it's like?  I trust you :)
<cfm> Halitech: What should it say for a 64-bit install?
<sid_> Any help appreciated...
<Lo_Pan> in general its not a bad idea to put stuff like rdp/vnc/etc behind a vpn or ssh if you want to access it over the net
<ForzaPalermo> grawity: hey thank you that did it.... my hard drive is dying and  i need to replace all my downloads, and there are swo many i would never remember what i would have to redownload
<ForzaPalermo> thanks again buddy
<Halitech> cfm, on mine it says x86_64 GNU/Linux
<grawity> richardcavell: I could try, but you wouldn't see anything - if I started an application over SSH, it would be displayed on my desktop.
<richardcavell> okay
<stefano88> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cfm> Halitech: I understand, many thanks for your help!
<Halitech> cfm, np
<limpc> Halitech: i downgraded from 64-bit yesterday
<StrangeCharm> how can i force a command to run at startup?
<grawity> richardcavell: That's how X11 forwarding works - an application runs on the ssh server, but it's displayed on the user's desktop as if it were a local one.
<Halitech> limpc, why?
<limpc> Halitech: had issues with AIR apps. apparently Adobe offically only supports 32 bit
<gartral> I cant get md5deep too read a cd..
<Halitech> limpc, ahh, don't use them myself
<azlon> when both my eth1 and wlan0 are enabled, my internet (coming from wlan0) doesnt work... when i disable eth1 the internet starts working again... any ideas on how to fix this?
<limpc> Halitech: you can get it working kinda by installing ia32 libs
<DasEi> StrangeCharm: put it in rc.local
<limpc> Halitech: however its very buggy and stuff "vanishes" from them.  I also had issues with a sluggish UI (im running an AMDx64, maybe its processor specific)
<StrangeCharm> thanks DasEi
<gartral> azlon: im assuming your connection too the wired network over eth1 is too the same router as wlan0?
<azlon> gartral: no, two different routers (both wifi though)
<JeZ-l-Lee> I have ubuntu Linux 9.04 32bit but my two audio chips are not currently supported - Anyone know when the next release will be made available? I think what I have now was released in April 2009
<Halitech> limpc, I have the ia32 libs installed (don't remember why now) and I have a AMD 5200+ with no issues
<gartral> azlon: are these routers connected too each other *anywhere* "down the line"?
<richardcavell> grawity: if you were to ssh to my puter, would I have to create a new user account for you?
<limpc> Halitech: no idea then :) didnt have alot of time to troubleshoot so just plugged in my netinstall USB thumb and rebooted hehe
<richardcavell> JeZ-l-Lee: Next release is in October 2009
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse..
<grawity> richardcavell: Probably. I cannot ssh without knowing an existing username/password.
<uefgi> hi, using ubuntu netbook remix with maximus, whenever i maximize a java window, it turns grey. when i unmaximize it again, the content returns. how to fix this?
<Halitech> limpc, I also use debian lenny with XFCE, I find too much bloat in most of the newer releases of Ubuntu
<praet> Is there a simple way to remove the extra config/services/etc files when you uninstall a package?
 * arthurL is away: I may or may not actually be away...
<limpc> Halitech: yep, xfce rocks. faster than gnome too.
<gartral> richardcavell: your putter runs an OS? that must be a nice golfing enhancer!
<richardcavell> lol
<elli222> WOOT! i just compiled 0 A.D!
<praet> for example: if i uninstall amavis, there still remains an amavis init script
<azlon> gartral: no, the one on my eth1 is only connected to this computer and two other windows based computers (which have no other connections). the one on the wlan0 is going straight to the internet, nothing else on my other router
<leaf-sheep> praet: Use purge option instead of remove. However, you'll have to remove the folder manually in your $HOME directory.  Really, you have rooms. Don't bother, I suppose.
<elli222> Now, on a side note, please stop changing the names of libraries. it breaks things.
<Halitech> limpc, only thing I don't like is the lack of networking support like nautilus has
<limpc> Halitech: admittedly, i was using gnome at the time.  however im directly comparing gnome on 32 and 64 bit kernels. just ran very slow on 64 compared to 32.  was a fresh install and i wasnt using compiz so was definitely something somewhere in the default install
<Pici> !away > arthurL
<ubottu> arthurL, please see my private message
<praet> thanks leaf-sheep
<loser> Hello, I have a noob question. I somehow lost my Shutdown button, in the QUIT window. How do i get it back?
<Halitech> limpc, something running extra causing issues for you
<limpc> Halitech: xfce includes gnome apps. you can run nautilus
<grawity> limpc: One thing I hate about Xfce is its thunar-volman. I have my ~/.gnupg on an USB drive (symlinked). On GNOME, I can specify the default umask for gnome-volume-manager. On Xfce I can't, and thunar-volman mounts my flashdrive with umask 000 - so all files have perms 0777, and GnuPG breaks.
<gartral> azlon: mmmk... im not sure how, but you need too specify that the Internet is only reachable over wlan0... by default the system will try and use an ethX connection over a wlanX connection
<grawity> limpc: So I'm now using GNOME with Xfwm4 :)
<zenlunatic> loser, right click on the panel and add, then user switcher
<limpc> grawity: :) im still waiting for xfce to allow drag-and-drop of app menu items to the panels :P
<azlon> gartral: hrmm... i will google some more... let me know if you think of anything
<loser> thanks
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse..
<loser> I aprecciate that
<Halitech> limpc, I know I can run gnome (or kde) apps but I don't want to add a bunch of gnome dependencies and 90percent of the time I don't have any computers to connect to so I just use thumb drives to transfer files
<redzen> bonjour à tous
<grawity> limpc: Ever tried using gnome panels instead?
<bazhang> redzen, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<limpc> grawity: nope, didnt know you could.
<mun24> how to configure wpa-psk on the wifi card
<grawity> limpc: I don't know that either. (Probably not.)
<DasEi> richardcavell: http://stebalien.com/2009/05/grdc-very-good-graphical-vnc-viewer-for.html
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 mun24
<limpc> grawity: would make sense that you cant, considering the panels are an extension of the windowmanager, not separate apps
<grawity> limpc: But then, why does GNOME (along with its panels) work with Xfwm4, Xfce's window manager?
<uefgi> hi, using ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 with maximus, whenever i maximize a java window, it turns grey. when i unmaximize it again, the content returns. is there a way to fix this?
<limpc> grawity: no idea lol. i havent used xfwm4 actually.  im checking it out now tho ;)
<DasEi> richardcavell: what do you think of it ?
<richardcavell> DasEi: I guess it looks good, but I'm keen to keep things simple
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse..
<th0r> grawity: the desktop and the wm are two different things, you can run xfwm4 in gnome and get all the gnome functions, but you can't run all gnome items in xfce4
<DasEi> richardcavell: that seems very simple to me
<richardcavell> DasEi: Perhaps. I still need to learn how to do all this
<coldboot> I upgraded to 9.04, and X just hangs: http://superuser.com/questions/7206/upgrading-ubuntu-to-9-04-breaks-ati-video-card-driver-vesa-and-ati-radeon-driv
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to get X working in Jaunty with an ATI card?
<Threetimes> Hi, I have 2 different-sized screens. 1440*900 and 1024*768. How do I use both at the highest resolution?
<Threetimes> Oh, and I use compiz.
<dnielsen> coldboot: you install it, you boot it up and voila
<gartral> coldboot: not a whole lot of info there, like, what card specifically?
<DasEi> richardcavell: I'd like to try that, so if you want, open a pm and lets try to connect
<coldboot> gartral: http://superuser.com/questions/7206/upgrading-ubuntu-to-9-04-breaks-ati-video-card-driver-vesa-and-ati-radeon-driv
<Threetimes> coldboot: download and install the latest drivers from ati
<coldboot> already did
<Threetimes> what version?
<coldboot> doesnt hang, but shows blank screen
<Threetimes> and what card?
<coldboot> 9.6
<gartral> coldboot: what card... please answer my question
<cfm> coldboot: "This site is currently in private beta testing"
<coldboot> look at the link
<Threetimes> I use 9.4 with a HD 2600XT
<coldboot> ah crap
<Trek222> could any of yall help me set up my sixaxis controller for xubuntu on my ps3
<gartral> coldboot: the link isnt working, please, just answer my question
<coldboot> rv610
<Trek222> tried like 3 guides
<coldboot> hd 2400 xt
<Threetimes> coldboot: you might try this: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/fxglrx/
<Threetimes> that's exactly what i'm using atm.
<Threetimes> Hi, I have 2 different-sized screens. 1440*900 and 1024*768. How do I use both at the highest resolution? I use compiz.
<coldboot> threetimes why that version? what version of ubuntu?
<Threetimes> 9.04
<coldboot> sorry guys im typing on a stupid netbook, its impossible to type on this
<gartral> coldboot: the easy way would be to back up your ./home dir and do a clean install
<noireaude> bonsoir
<Tetracomm> Lawd, poor coldboot.
<coldboot> my card is an rv610 radeon hd 1400 xt
<JoeKerr> is it normal for ubuntu to be so hard to connect to a network?
<coldboot> ubutnu needs to test the fglrx driver with new kernels before forcing upgrades, this is absurd
<fragalot> coldboot: you're absurd.
<fragalot> That is all *retreats back to his cave*
<coldboot> for several years, after ubuntu updates, my fglrx driver breaks
<coldboot> almost every single time
<[Behemoth]SDK> Hi everyone! I am a total newbie to Linux, will install ubuntu and wanna know what the most important issues are for running smooth and avoiding just sitting gazing at the screen with no idea how to fix it :)
<[Behemoth]SDK> Although I´ve used debian before, didn´t work out well
<Halitech> coldboot, no one forces you to upgrade
<gartral> coldboot: file a bug report/go raise point in #ubuntu-dev.. but keep in mind, the ATI drivers are inherently broken for all linux oses
<Halitech> [Behemoth]SDK, have a second system around so you can google things
<[Behemoth]SDK> Halitech: for example one XP partition and one ubuntu?
<coldboot> I can
<[Behemoth]SDK> Halitech: Do I have to code a few lines or so when I use ubuntu?
<coldboot> I cant even get vesa, ati, or radeon to work, they all hang the system
<coldboot> they all hang when i start x
<coldboot> is there any way to downgrade back to 8.10?
<grawity> [Behemoth]SDK: Ubuntu is a Linux OS, so you will need to type a few commands to the Terminal once in a while, but that shouldn't happen often. It isn't programming either.
<Halitech> [Behemoth]SDK, thats an option although I find having a second system you can use while having the non-working system up to be better ... and no, no coing required but might need to use the terminal to fix a few issues
<rmorales> Moncho
<FeasibilityStudy> OK I installed FF 3.5.1 via Ubuntuzilla.  However, Flash is not being recognized.  Do I need to put the Flash binary in a different location?  It's currently in ~.mozilla/plugins
<lavida> f
<lavida> have someone alfa awus 036H to work nice with ubuntu driver?
<lavida> wireless card
<lavida> anyone use alfa wireless card?
<bruenig> lavida: calm down
<gartral> coldboot: also, the hd cards have toruble lately because ATI refuses to impliment the hdmi controller for the linux drivers.. but this is OT here
<nhooey> I'm also coldboot
<rmorales> hi can someone help me with ubuntu stududio qsynth is not working
<nhooey> Got irssi working on my machine now. Can type properly finally.
<mun24> how to use wpa_supplicant ?
<bruenig> !ot | nhooey
<ubottu> nhooey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nhooey> Yeah I actually used to work on the ATI Linux driver team when I was in university.
<nhooey> Their driver was crap then, and it's just as crap now.
<bruenig> !wpa | mun24
<ubottu> mun24: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<agelin> ..
<nhooey> Their linux support will always be awful, because they don't really care.
<what_if> can anyone recommend an http server that I can start standalone (no inetd) and run as user on unprivilaged port? On with No CGI support and directory listing? Apache and others are overkill. I'm sharing a dozen files on a lan.
<nhooey> I'm at work, though, and they bought crappy dell machines with ATI cards in them.
<[Behemoth]SDK> Graviton & Halitech: Oh ok, I found a swedish book on ubuntu on a swedish site, would it be worth to put like 35 bucks in 250 pages before using ubuntu? What language is the code in the terminal?
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse..
<sagredo> holler #ubuntu
<bruenig> what_if: lighttpd is probably the best for what you are looking for
<gartral> what_if: dir2html
<grawity> what_if: How about thttpd?
<gartral> !info dir2html | what_if
<ubottu> what_if: Package dir2html does not exist in jaunty
<what_if> lol, ty. Will look at those 3
<what_if> hmmm... those 2
 * grawity wouldn't call lighttpd "light", tbh
<ackbahr> Hi!
<grawity> what_if: There's also nginx
<Halitech> [Behemoth]SDK, depends on what you set your default locale to
<archman> is there a gftp irc channel?
<[Behemoth]SDK> Halitech: whats the "default locale"? Sorry if I ask stupid questions :(
<ackbahr> What's the syntax if I have a file containing a list of packages and for each of them I want the result of apt-cache search?
<gartral> what_if: lighttpd requires privleged port, IIRC
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse. any help appreciated guys
<what_if> gardar: ty.... thats one of the main issues
<Halitech> [Behemoth]SDK, the default locale is where you tell the installer you live and its sets the language, etc
<grawity> gartral, what_if: lighttpd, like any other webserver, can bind to any port you want. I have it on :8080
<sagredo> can someone help me fsck my usb harddrive that is formated "HPFS/NTFS"
<sagredo> aka /dev/sdb1
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone else had trouble with Flash on FF 3.5.1?
<stewart_> whats the best way to stop a process from running at startup?
<sagredo> I umount'd it, and now when I cycle the usb connection the icon/drive is not recognized by ubuntu
<grawity> sagredo: It's probably NTFS (as HPFS is not used anymore), so you'll need either a) Windows, or b) ntfsprogs package.
<gartral> stewart_: blacklist
<sagredo> grawity: what is ntfsprogs?
<stewart_> gartral:  is that a command?
<nhooey> gartral: What do you think might be wrong if Xorg is hanging whenever I use vesa or ati/radeon?
<grawity> sagredo: It's an Ubuntu package that contains various NTFS utilities, including (I think) fsck.ntfs
<nhooey> Is there any way you can downgrade Ubuntu from 9.04 to 8.10?
<grawity> sagredo: Install it from the terminal (apt-get install ntfsprogs) or Synaptic.
<Pici> nhooey: No, that is not supported.
<gartral> nhooey: again, your BEST shot at repairing the system is to !clean install
<sagredo> grawity: thanks my friend
<grooverider> Anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook?
<blackgraz> nhooey: just reinstall 8.10 and dont format your / partition
<grooverider> Just wondering how the suspend on lid shut performs in comparison to OS X
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse. any help appreciated guys
<gartral> grooverider: ive had a bit of experience with installing Ubuntu (and slack) onto macs, whats your prob?
<Threetimes> Hi, I have 2 different-sized screens. 1440*900 and 1024*768. How do I use both at the highest resolution? I use compiz.
<gartral> blackgraz nhooey WOAW! BAD idea!
<grooverider> gartral: No problem really, just thinking about dumping OS X entirely. But want to make sure the suspend stuff works as well as OS X.
<blackgraz> wouldnt hurt anything more
<sagredo> grawity: any idea what to do with this package now?
<sagredo> grawity: I'm running through the mans but no bright ideas
<gartral> grooverider: is it an NVidia pwered mac?
<stewart_> how do i blacklist a process from starting at boot?
<grooverider> gartral: I think it's got the intel video chipset- it's a white macbook 2,1.
<gartral> grooverider: in mac go too Apple menu>About This mac.. if its an NVidia based mac, it will show there..
<grooverider> It's not nvidia based
<linduxed> after reboot, i have no network interfaces
<linduxed> i've tried checking if it has something to do with the kernel, but the problem persists on both the kernel that worked an hour ago and on the current one
<gartral> grooverider: your all good, when you go too install, hold option+C at boot with the Ubuntu disk in the drive too have the system start from the cd
<lavida> does anyone have problem to use alfa wireless card with ubuntu driver
<lavida> does anyone have problem with ubuntu rtl driver
<linduxed> if it is of any help it happened the reboot after an update that wanted me to reboot
<linduxed> probably because of the kernel
<linduxed> headers and stuff
<gartral> lavida: i cant find anything specific too that manufactuer, can you run lspci | grep wireless
<rufensis> Anyone have time for a bizarre audio problem on an HP dv 7 running 8.04?  The sound on occasion and for no easily identifiable reason suddenly starts to sound distorted, choppy, and almost slowed down.  It does this on all video, audio, mp3, flash, avi.
<agelin> hey
<agelin> ..
<Threetimes> Hi, I have 2 different-sized screens. 1440*900 and 1024*768. How do I use both at the highest resolution? I use compiz.
<gartral> rufensis: that sounds like ALSA not having a high enough prioity, either go about finding how to elevate its priority on boot, or simply install OSS
<gartral> Threetimes: what kind of gfx card?
<rufensis> gatral: what is oss?
<gartral> !oss | rufensis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<gartral> !info oss | rufensis
<ubottu> rufensis: Package oss does not exist in jaunty
<gartral> who removed the OSS factoid?!?
<brano> hi there. I have a problem with write permissions. When I create directory with php function mkdir('dirpath', 0777); , that folder is NOT world writable as it should be, even the rights are set to 777 when creating the directory. The directory is only writable if I run $ sudo chmod -R 777 directory. Any ideas how can I solve this problem? How can I make wordl writable directory with php?
<leaf-sheep> gartral: You sure you had a right commend?
<gartral> rufensis: OSS is the Open Sound System, supposedly depreciated by pulse, but i feel pulse is the *most* buggy sound server availible, oss seems too have the lowest overhead on proccessing and at least in my system, is the only sound system that plays real time
<gartral> !OSS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSS
<gartral> leaf-sheep: yep
<rufensis> gartal: thanks.  i agree with your pulse comments.  i think i'll try to elevate alsa and then check out oss
<BromaxSux> brano: this is more of a php question but i belive the problem is that the php/apache user hasnt got the permission to write?
<J_Litewski> How would I execute a shell script ONLY in the terminal?
<gartral> rufensis: dont get me wrong, on many systems, pulse is great, if a bit bloated, but there are better ways... (JACK + OSS/ALSA/ESD can do the same things pulse can)
<stewart_> how do i stop programs from loading at startup ubuntu
<brano> BromaxSux: but I do not understand why it's not world writable, because I run xampp with root privileges... I think this is problem with ubuntu ... I am using xampp and in archlinux everything worked well...
<rufensis> gartral: are other linux distros using pulse yet?
<tonii> Mandriva is
<fragalot> Gentoo can be. if you set it up that way
<gartral> rufensis: i dont know, im pretty sure mandriva is, and i think fedora is, but im not certain
<eirikb> Hello. Is there some way to select workspace with my mouse more easily? (Like onOSX 10.5 you can move your mouse down to a corner and get a simple GUI for selecting workspace).
<awake> how can i delete a shortcut i made in /usr/share/applications
<negledabs> if desktop effects are enabled, the scrollwheel will change back and forth
<awake> it says permission denied
<J_Litewski> I made a shell script that only works corectly if it's run in the terminal. How would I force it to always run in a terminal if you double click it?
<gartral> eirikb: with compiz your scroll wheel on the desktop will flip workspaces
<eirikb> gartral: I don't use compiz
<eirikb> gartral: Oh it works without compiz also
<gartral> eirikb: your SOL AFAIK.. :/
<gartral> eirikb: ohh, goody! :P
<eirikb> gartral: Although, with my 9 workspaces it's not a optimal solution
<eirikb> I've heard there should be something mac-lookalike, but I haven't found
<gartral> eirikb: 9!?! why does ANYONE need 9 workspaces?
<negledabs> :D
<revygttam> eirikb, cant you just use the workplace switcher on the panel?
<awake> nvm i found out
<etrcap> i can see my real name when i right click it (in xchat) ! how do  i change this?
<brano> eirikb: screenlets does have nice workspace switcher also if you do not like workspace switcher in gnome panel
<eirikb> gartral: Oh you know, one for terminal remote, one for firefox, one for NetBeans, one for Textfiles(docs), one for Terminal local, one for music, one for pgadmin and other tools, and two to go :D
<BromaxSux> brano: instead of the php function mkdir(), try to shell execute with `mkdir()` and see if this yields the desired result
<gartral> eirikb: really... i mean, in BeOS/Haiku it can be considered usefull cause you can run each workspace at different res/bit depths and such.. but 9 in Gnome is.. just a waste
<soreau> etrcap: XChat>Network List
<brano> BromaxSux: i'll try it
<eirikb> gartral: Why? I think it works nice
<petx> hi all... I try to install flash player on firefox...
<soreau> etrcap: There in the Real Name field
<gartral> eirikb: look at your RAM...
<petx> hi all... I try to install flash player on firefox...any idea??
<etrcap> soreau what about my ip do i need a proxy?
<eirikb> gartral: It's either 4 or 9. My 16 gig of ram don't care ;)
<gartral> !flash | petx
<ubottu> petx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<soreau> etrcap: Not if you don't have a proxy and it's already working
<brano> i have also 9 workspaces and i don't find them as a waste
<gartral> eirikb: ok.. well.. on aa workstation like your maybe...
<etrcap> soreau: i dont have a proxy; everyone can see my ip. how do i change  this?
<soreau> etrcap: I have no idea
<eirikb> gartral: I would probably have 9 on a less powerfull one too. As I said, it's 9 or 4, I'll go with 9
<eirikb> brano: How does it work?
<eirikb> brano: The point is that I want to change workspace with my mouse, without having to do precision work on my gnome panel
<Halitech> eirikb, putting my mouse in an empty space and moving the scroll wheel changes mine
<eirikb> Halitech: Empty space?
<eirikb> Ah inside the "workspace"-box?
<Halitech> eirikb, someplace that isnt covered by an application on the desktop
<revygttam> Halitech, isnt that compoiz that lets you do that?
<eirikb> It seems I can't do that
<Halitech> revygttam, I don't use compiz
<Halitech> maybe its an XFCE thing
<brano> eirikb: so you can install compiz fusion and use expose if you'd like to see all workspaces when you move cursor to the corner... or you can install screenlets (from repositories) and have a workspace switcher of size that you want... that widget is called pager
<jasiek> server
<revygttam> Halitech, i know i can do the thing. Im just thought that was part of compiz. eirikb, check desktop effects in appearance
<Halitech> revygttam, it might be on gnome
<eirikb> revygttam: I'm not using compiz no
<eirikb> brano: So using compiz is the best way?
<uefgi> hi, using ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 with maximus, whenever i maximize a java window, it turns grey. when i unmaximize it again, the content returns. is there a way to fix this?
<eirikb> brano: I had a look at pager, it's not very helpful
<hendracengala> join java
<Halitech> uefgi, dont maximize?
<uefgi> Halitech: that's not a solution.
<Invitado05> hi
<grick> hello everybody, a simple question: firefox will be officially upgraded ( one day ) to 3.5.x version or i have to manually do it?
<Invitado05> somebody help me
<goldbond> hello.
<brano> yes, using compiz is the best way how to switch workspaces with mouse.. even i don't have compiz installed... I preffer switching workspaces with keyboard
<Halitech> uefgi, if it stops the window from going grey it is, just not the solution you were looking for
<eirikb> brano: Yeah me too, but sometimes I'm on my mouse, and I rememeber those days of Leopard :P
<goldbond> is anyone around with Tomcat experience? we are experienceing some troubles with the default policies with the ubuntu packaged tomcat.
<Invitado05> I cant find out how to configure server at evolution
<eirikb> Well thanks for help. Bye
<Invitado05> I have hotmail acount
<brano> eirikb: :D I see... expose is a nice function :D in kubuntu you can use that function also without compiz... (: but not in gnome... :-(
<zortec> morning ubuntu, I have ubuntu and windows installed right now but I want to format the xp partition and reinstall, is that going to create any problems with ubuntu?
<grawity> It shouldn't.
<rakudave> grick: will probably not happen. they didn't update openoffice3 last time...
<Halitech> zortec, you'll need to reinstall grub
<grawity> !ff35 | grick
<ubottu> grick: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<zortec> grawity: It is a dual boot system, so both windows and ubuntu would be residing on that main partition I believe...
<Invitado05> somebody know the route at server name for hotmail account?
<zortec> That is why I would like to be careful.
<zortec> Halitech: I just don't want to lose all my ubuntu files
<grawity> zortec: Two OSes on a single partition is a quite rare thing. Try the command "sudo fdisk -l" and see what it prints.
<gnubie> Invitado05; http://www.linuxcompatible.org/getting_hotmail_with_evolution_mail_t31060.html
<richardcavell> Desai, where'd you go?  My Net dropped out, sorry.
<Halitech> zortec, as long as you pick the right partition you should be fine but backup Backup BACKUP before you do anything
<zortec> /dev/sda - NTFS and /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 - Linux
<zortec> can I format within ubuntu my windows partition before I reinstall? have never done that before
<grick> grawity, rakudave: thanks, but i'm using 8.10 yet, i will manually upgrade it then
<cdw32> hello! Could anyone tell me a good music dl program to use with ubuntu?
<grawity> grick: Get the Ubuntuzilla tool.
<grawity> zortec: sure, just backup all your files from the NTFS partition.
<Fougner> cdw32, dl program? torrent?
<DasEi> zortec: install ntfsprograms, then gparted will
<grawity> zortec: I guess you'll need ntfsprogs and gparted
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse. any help appreciated guys
<grawity> DasEi: progs*
<kjartan_> hi
<DasEi> zortec: install ntfsprogs , corrrect packagename, thanks grawity
<kjartan_> anyone here using uBuntu 9.04?
<Fougner> kjartan_, yep
<grawity> kjartan_: Most of us are.
<kjartan_> ok
<kjartan_> have you noticed the new volume and network indicator, it is also used in Mint 7
<chris0> I'm on Windows Vista and I hate Ubuntu but I'm on here anyway :D
<zortec> DasEi: I just installed it through aptitude
<kjartan_> it's black with a white stripe
<cdw32> im still using heron, i cant upgrade to jaunty
<Fougner> chris0, that's rude =(
<zortec> DasEi: Is there a guide on how to do this? First time
<kjartan_> and it is displayed when changing the volume and pops up in the right top corner
<DasEi> zortec: same with gparted, if not done, then can format
<chris0> Fougner: sry...trying to be funny...failed attempt
<Fougner> chris0, tell us some windows jokes instead
<armada> #xubuntu
<Halitech> Fougner, windows is a joke all on its own
<DasEi> zortec: you can handle windows diskmanagement ? gparted is very intuitive, too
<zortec> DasEi: Can you also use fdisk to wipe a partition
<Fougner> Halitech, good one
<erxin> i cant change my VNC port in ubuntu, i tried from gconf-editor and restart my pc but no effect
<grawity> Halitech: Micros~1
<Fougner> linux = beautiful
<StupidWeasel> heh heh yea it can be =3
<chris0> Fougner: amen
<dgoldstein> hi, i'm having trouble with a cli-powerpc install of ubuntu i can start it up with yaboot fine but it will not let me log in
<cdw32> i forgot oabout the torrent program
<vise> Though i seriously think it's time for a new os where everything is by a single group from scratch...
<cdw32> does anyone know of a good torrent site
<grawity> cdw32: http://www.google.com/
<kjartan_> anyone know how to get the old volume indicator?
<vise> cdw32, www.torrentz.com
<sebastian> hi
<cdw32> many thanks
<vise> kjartan_, Right click panel, add to panel and find it
<DasEi> zortec: format or wipe ? fsik-linux is for doing partition, mkfs is what you (wanted) use gparted
<Halitech> !ot > cdw32
<ubottu> cdw32, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> hi
<zortec> DasEi: I want to wipe what is on my ntfs partition and reinstall the OS
<zortec> DasEi: hopefully that makes more sense
<erxin> #ubuntu-tr
<kjartan_> no, I am not trying to change the icon in the corner
<grawity> zortec: Do you want it to be a Windows or Linux partition?
<vise> kjartan_, Then?
<DasEi> zortec: then wipe is your candiate, man wipe in trml
<cdw32> is it worth upgrading from hardy to jaunty?
<zortec> grawity: I want it to be a Windows partition alongside the Linux partition for a dual boot system again, so really I just want a clean partition to install Windows
<zortec> grawity, DasEi: Sorry if I'm confusing you guys
<vise> cdw32, yes
<kjartan_> when I change the volume on my computer, there is an black boks with a white line, its kinda like an volume indicator
<cdw32> umm how excatyl do i go about that vise
<DasEi> zortec: I'm so by default, nvm
<marc1> hello
<grawity> zortec: Actually, the Windows installer can already do it -- but from Linux, the best option is to use gparted
<vise> cdw32, Your native update manager? i am not sure if it's possible.. so any one?
<vise> kjartan_, Try changing your theme
<zortec> grawity: Would it be better to do it from the Windows installer or Linux? I thought since I was booted into Linux, could just handle the job here
<marc1> I've done my first ubuntu installation, every thing is ok except the sound, my acer 6920g laptop does not produce any sound.
<Halitech> cdw32, you would need to go to interpid first then to jaunty
<cdw32> Halitech, thanks. would you be able to point me in the right direction on how to start that process
<grawity> zortec: It's probably the same.
<Halitech> cdw32, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214774&highlight=upgrade+hardy
<kjartan_> http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=http://blog.resource.gr/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/ubuntu904/ubuntu-notifyosd-bubble.jpg&imgrefurl=http://blog.resource.gr/%3Fp%3D588&usg=__a3PcFqgxq8KVJInI9coKsI9Qz2A=&h=265&w=366&sz=23&hl=en&start=52&um=1&tbnid=lnBepHxmSf38TM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=122&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bvolume%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26sa%3DN%26start%3D36%2
<kjartan_> 6um%3D1
<zortec> grawity: Ok, how do I go about reinstalling GRUB since that will be the next step?
<marc1> i'm coming from windoze do i don't know where i can find the drivers' list
<kjartan_> that is link to the new version
<cdw32> thanks halitech
<kjartan_> called Jaunty Jackalope
<Halitech> cdw32, look at post 8 by bodhi
<grawity> zortec: That I don't know :( I installed Windows first.
<DasEi> !grub | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kjartan_> and its most notiseble change is the notifcation system
<kjartan_> but i quite like the old notification system
<Stupendoussteve> Ah yes, libnotify
<kjartan_> any ideas how to get the old one?
<marc1> i'm under jaunty
<Stupendoussteve> Makes it a lot like growl in os x, except no configuration
<cdw32> Many thanks halitech..i really have no idea how to get around linux
<DasEi> zortec: or google super-grub-disk, if grub was installed before
<grawity> How come I don't have that on Ubuntu :/
<grawity> Probably removed too much that time.
<Stupendoussteve> kjartan_: There are howtos on the forum
<michael__> Hi guys - having issues getting pam_krb5 to work under jaunty, is this the right place to get some help?
<studentz> I want to buy a Laptop DELL XPS M1330 U.S with Ubuntu installed. But the only color they have for Ubuntu is pink! I want to support Ubuntu But pink is not my color suggestions?
<Halitech> cdw32, np, we all started at the same place
<Stupendoussteve> studentz: The hardware should be the same on other colors. If you have a blank CD you can download ubuntu
<stefg> michael__: you might want ask in #ubuntu-server (too)
<grawity> michael__: What is the problem?
<studentz> Stupendoussteve  the other colors comes with windows :(
<armada> I instaled xubuntu in safe graphic mode and now I can't get out of it
<armada> any help ?
<armada> please I'm stuck with a little screen :(
<zortec> I think I have all the information I need.  Thanks guys, one last thing... what do you suggest for backup solutions? I don't want to keep all the data as most programs I'll just redownload
<Halitech> armada, what kind of laptop and what type of video card?
<pehden> ctrl-F1 :Ctrl-C
<michael__> I can get tickets fine with kinit but when I try to log in (locally) I get a ticket issued (i.e. I get the "your password will expire in X days" msg) but then authentication failed.
<stefg> armada: what does lspci | grep VGA tell you about your video hardware?
<Stupendoussteve> zortec: Offsite or same drive?
<Stupendoussteve> zortec: For offsite, SpiderOak is reasonable and works on ubuntu
<armada> its a compaq armada with a intel video card Halitech
<armada> compaq armada 110
<michael__> auth.log gives "Server not found in kerberos db"
<studentz> Stupendoussteve Dell is not being nice with Ubuntu...
<zortec> Stupendoussteve: I'm thinking offsite or maybe just copy the files over to a CD-RW
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<pehden> install ubuntu-desktop then remove gnome
<armada> stefg,  didn't understand u :(
<grawity> michael__: Does it have a host principal in the Kerberos server?
<cdw32> halitech, i do not think it worked
<Stupendoussteve> zortec: For the same drive, backintime is a nice gui, http://backintime.le-web.org/
<Stupendoussteve> (or different drive same system)
<stefg> armada: open a terminal and enter 'lspci | grep VGA' . That will tell you what graphic chip you have
<Stupendoussteve> For CD/DVD the normal burning software can work
<Halitech> armada, I hope you have more then the base amount of ram, 64meg won't cut it
<michael__> grawity: it does not, I was assuming since I was getting tickets this wasn't the issue
<Halitech> cdw32, what didn't work?
<armada> Halitech,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade i1 (rev 6a)
<grawity> michael__: I'm not very experienced with Kerberos... so this is just a random suggestion.
<grawity> michael__: Also, does the system have proper reverse DNS? (Random suggestion too.)
<Halitech> armada, gonna need to really mess around with xorg.conf, let me see if I can find what you need
<daishadar> how do i set unattended-upgrades to automatically upgrade *all* packages, not just those from the security or updates repos?
<cdw32> halitech, the update manager, i am trying another approch tho
<armada> ty Halitech
<Halitech> cdw32, it should take a while to run
<armada> i would really aprecciate it Halitech
<armada> _o_
<michael__> grawity: have not checked on reverse DNS, why would this be important?
<Halitech> armada, not the thread I was thinking of but this should have it, look at post 2 ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1199881&highlight=cyberblade
<stefg> armada: while you wait you could run 'free -m' and tell us how much RAM you have
<unko> hey guys i accidentaly ran this command: gconftool-2 --type=list --list-type=string --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list '[windowmanager,filemanager]'  how do i reinstall the panel?
<cdw32> halitech, i ran the update manager like the forum said, but not avail....nothing happened
<grawity> michael__: Kerberos sometimes requires the reverse DNS.
<Halitech> cdw32, did you do it as sudo?
<armada>   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<armada> Mem:           363        340         22          0         10        157
<armada> -/+ buffers/cache:        173        190
<armada> Swap:          454          3        451
<FloodBot2> armada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdw32> in terminal
<armada> that Halitech
<KingSteve032> mt screen keep giving me random colers
<armada> sorry :$
<Halitech> armada, looks like you only have 1meg going to the video card
<Halitech> cdw32, in the terminal or alt F2
<michael__> grawity: hmm, will look into it
<armada> Halitech,  how do I change that?
<cdw32> yeah, the update manager opened, ran, but nothing happened....how do i check my current version?
<Halitech> armada, thats not the post I thought it was, give me a second
<armada> oki Halitech
<KingSteve032> can i disable my video card at the boot
<KingSteve032> my video card is crap
<KingSteve032> ans i think it is keeping ubuntu from ooting
<KingSteve032> booting
<cdw32> halitech, maybe i have it the updated verson, and i just do not know it...?
<Halitech> cdw32, possible
<armada> Halitech,  do u think that normal ubuntu fix the problem?
<diddy>  Is there a way to keep the table headers when using a pager? For instance the output of lsof | less is so long that it scrolls off the screen and I forget which column means what.
<oskar-> KingSteve032:  do you want to use it, once the system has booted? if not, i would suggest to remove it physically ;)
<Halitech> armada, what do you mean by normal ubuntu?
<armada> i'm running xubuntu
<armada> the Ubuntu
<KingSteve032> i cant remove it physically because it is intagrated
<cdw32> halitech, is there a way to check what version i am currently running?
<sagredo> hi
<elad`> Flash performance and compatibility is quite abysmal for me, on a very strong computer, with the default 9.04 installation. Is there anything proprietary I might go for?
<sagredo> is there a program in linux for chkdsk
<Halitech> armada, with a P3 850 and 384meg of ram, I wouldn't go ubuntu ... look here for a copy of my xorg.conf file http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7091258&postcount=13
<sagredo> I tried using ntfsfix in the ntfsprogs package but it told me to run chkdsk
<stefg> armada: the base system is the same, so another desktop environment won't change anything
<MrPiracy> i can't get back into ubuntu after i ran this command: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<MrPiracy> would anyone help me please?
<oskar-> KingSteve032:  then there probably is a bios setup option to disable it (?)
<Halitech> cdw32, there is but I cant think of the top of my head ....  should be something under system ?? about this computer/ubuntu
<gartral> !helpme | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<richardcavell> how do I get a message to appear with little arrows like above #ubuntu:[freenode-info]?
<cdw32> halitech: 8.04, i found it...
<gartral> MrPiracy: flgrx seems rather broken in linux... all linux oses suffer from dismal problems
<Halitech> cdw32, then you should be able to upgrade to 8.10 and then 9.04 if you want so not sure why its not working ... do you have an intel video card?
<KingSteve032> i dont see a bios set up
<cdw32> halitech, i am not sure...
<Fougner> MrPiracy, ctrl+alt+F4
<Fougner> and you'll see a shell, hopefully
<MrPiracy> gartral, i was just thinking .... maybe i would just try to remove it from xorg.conf?
<KingSteve032> fro disableing hardware
<Halitech> cdw32, open a terminal and post the output of lspci | grep video
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: Do you have an add-on video card, or do you want to run the system headless? On most systems with integrated video, the onboard will be automatically disabled if there is an addon card detected
<Fougner> MrPiracy, look after a backup of xorg.conf in the /etc/X11 dir
<KingSteve032> its a laptop
<KingSteve032> ibm thinkpad r40
<gartral> MrPiracy: that might work.. I rund nvidia... so theres a different set of issues, and i cant really feild your problems well
<MrPiracy> Fougner, gartral, ok, gonna try that, brb
<armada> how do I edit the file?
<lwells> How do I install 32 bit software on Ubuntu 64?
<armada> Halitech, how do I edit the file?
<jrib> lwells: like?
<Fougner> armada, use a texteditor? =)
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: I don't understand exactly what you want to disable...  The LCD?  Or the vga-out?
<KingSteve032> the actualy video card
<lwells> I am trying to install the sdk for WebOS?
<Halitech> armada, gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lwells> jrib: It is the sdk for the new palm os
<michael__> grawity: I think I'm ok on the DNS front, have a fully qualified DNS name etc. I wonder if kinit doesn't bother with host principal checks whereas pam_krb5 does this by default and i need to tell it not to.
<Halitech> armada, I almost told you gedit but you have Xubuntu and gedit doesn't get installed
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: You mean the ATI Radeon Mobility 7500, right?
<KingSteve032> pretty sure that is right
<cdw321> Halitech: sorry about that...i am not sure what video card i have.
<gartral> what is unattended-upgrade? theres no help file or man page
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: If you disable that you will have no video at all.  Are you sure that's what you want?  I wouldn't be surprised if there is no option for that in the BIOS because that would make the system unusable for most common purposes
<jrib> lwells: good luck.  Some libraries are in ia32-libs.  But I have no idea how the palm sdk works.  Worst case scenario, use chroot or virtualized system
<KingSteve032> i dont care i have the video card disableed in windows
<gartral> cdw321: lspci | grep VGA will tell you
<KingSteve032> it works
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: Then what you disabled is the video acceleration software in Windows, but you're still using the card with a generic VGA driver
<cdw321> gartral: i have no clue ehat that is... total noob
<lwells> jrib: Can you do --force architecture?
<Halitech> cdw321, open a terminal and type in the command that gartral give you
<jrib> lwells: sure, you can try.  I would ask for support from palm though
<pehden> ping
<Halitech> cdw321, then post the info back here
<gartral> cdw321: its ok, we were all there once, open a terminal via Applications>accessories>Terminal and typ in lspci | grep VGA
<belorix> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Fougner> pehden, anser from me with 8000ms delay
<armada> Halitech, now I just have to put that file like yours?
<Fougner> answer*
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: So are you unable to boot linux because of a suspected video card problem?  Why do you think it's the video card?
<lwells> ok
<pehden> hmm
<Halitech> armada, that should work, yes and reboot
<armada> oki
<pehden> that seems to high
<cdw321> Gartral: Halitech: ok one second
<Fougner> pehden, nope ;D
<KingSteve032> well what happens is i can see the boot screen fine then when it getts to the log in screen i get random lines
<gartral> KingSteve032: are you sure Ubuntu isn't just trying to use the onboard video card?
<qwyeth> gartral:  It's a laptop.  The 'onboard' is all there is.
<Stupendoussteve> PING reply from pehden: 0.749 seconds, that's quick
<Halitech> KingSteve032, that sounds more like just a driver issue
<gartral> KingSteve032: what kind of gfx card? i get that once in a blue moon from my NVidia XFX GeForce 6200
<KingSteve032> the video card is crap i did some test on it and it failed 2 out of 3 test
<armada> Halitech,  i copy pasted it... is that ok?
<Halitech> armada, should be
<pehden> i have n6200
<gartral> qwyeth: ahh.. well. he *coud* be using one of this pcmcia cards, or a usb video card
<armada> i'll reebot now, and then i'll tell u, many many thanks Halitech
<cdw321> Gartral Halitech: it says command not found
<Halitech> armada, good luck and hopefully it works
<pehden> usb vidcard/Why would you want to use that?
<gartral> cdw321: LSPCI in lower case :)
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: Check out this page... you may want to try the xorg.conf settings about two-thirds down the page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadR40-2681
<gartral> pehden: they are useful if you *need* 3 or more monitors
<og_> having some trouble, trying to mount a software raid array made in XP. got mdadm, please see the following output http://pastebin.com/d2c57c60c I dunno whats using these devices, their not mounted, how can i find out?
<pehden> ok, yea i see that point
<pehden> who makes usb type though, ive never seen any
<og_> also im not sure on the chunk size....
<gartral> pehden: hold on, ill find an example
<pehden> sweet
<Drakonich> hi - why return remove driver network wi-fi
<GeorgeAScott1> i'm looking for a ubuntu networking configuring guru..
<jrib> !ask | GeorgeAScott1
<ubottu> GeorgeAScott1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdw321> Gartral Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220689/
<skellington> hey guys. giving ubuntu another shot and i was wondering. where would my wireless driver be on my windows partition. im trying to configure ndis.
<Fougner> skellington, what wifi card?
<skellington> atheros 5700
<jrib> !wifi | skellington
<ubottu> skellington: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fougner> ah
<Fougner> well
<Drakonich> with ndis driver trendnet no working
<Fougner> skellington, you should use latest ath5k
<jrib> skellington: check the wifi documentation first, it's unlikely you need ndiswrapper
<gartral> pehden: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=USB+video+card&x=0&y=0 <- of course, im not sure if ANY work with ubuntu
<examancer> there is a replacement menu available that gets rid of the sperate "Applications Places System" menus and puts them all under a single menu
<GeorgeAScott1> fine... do i need rsync-hal to fix my broken tethering setup?  i saw in the network tool a place for mobile broadband, but cant get it to work
<examancer> I've installed it before but forgot what it was called
<examancer> anyone know?
<Fougner> skellington, I've got atheros myself, pain in the ...
<og_> how can i find out what is using a block device, the device is not mounted but mdadm is refusing to use the devices on the basis that they're 'busy'
<Fougner> examancer, gnomenu?
<Halitech> cdw321, lovely intel card
<Drakonich> ku ku
<Drakonich> help plz
<cdw321> halitech, that means what?
<revygttam> I cant ping my server by hostname but can by IP.  How can i fix this?
<Halitech> cdw321, seeing alot of issues with 9.04 and intel cards on the forum
<skellington> fougner: agreed.
<Fougner> skellington, look here
<cdw321> halitech: i see. so i should just wait for another LTS version to be released
<Fougner> skellington, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<MrPiracy> gartral, it didn't work
<MrPiracy> gartral xorg.conf wasn't even touched
<Fougner> if you got kernel >= 2.6.27  download the stable package there
<Fougner> then unpack, make, make install
<Drakonich> why return, remove driver wi-fi rtl8180.ko
<gartral> cdw321: i see alot of issues with that particular card cdw321 Halitech
<Fougner> you know what I mean?
<cdw321> gartral: what kind of issues. bad ?
<gartral> MrPiracy: looks like you ned too back up your ./home and reinstall
<joannethrax> Hey again.  I'm still not able to get sound to work on my new laptop.  Could someone please assist?
<skellington> thanks fougner
<Fougner> tell me if it works or not
<gartral> cdw321: yea, but dont give up, ill keep looking
<KingSteve032> i cant even look at the screen all it is is black with some random lines going through it
<MrPiracy> gartral, damn ... 4th time in one week :(
<Fougner> MrPiracy, what are you doin with that computer anyway? ;)
<Halitech> cdw321, I would wait and stay with whats working
<MrPiracy> gartral, i'll just try to remove that package from the command prompt
<Fougner> MrPiracy, you have a ATI card?
<gartral> MrPiracy: when i installed 8.10 on my desktop, i had to reinstall 8 times in a day!
<cdw321> gartral: with my particular card, or the model in general
<pehden> test
<pehden> pehden: test
<Halitech> cdw321, intels in general right now
<MrPiracy> Fougner, i was trying to get secondlife running
<pehden> hmm
<gartral> cdw321: your card's model in general is just poorly supported
<Fougner> oh
<cdw321> Hlitech:: i think that is what i am going to do. i already had to send the computer back for repairs once...
<Fougner> MrPiracy, do you know about envy?
<cdw321> gartral: i see thanks
<Halitech> !envy | Fougner
<ubottu> Fougner: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<MrPiracy> Fougner nope
<Fougner> MrPiracy, Halitech just helped you then =)
<Fougner> you can run it from the shell
<hs1> Hi, are there any repository with mono-2.4 for Jaunty?
<Fougner> and reinstall drivers and then run aticonfig
<examancer> Fougner: turns out its already installed. its called "Main Menu" and can be added to the panel, then you simply remove the "Menu Bar" which takes up more space
<examancer> thanks anyways
<MrPiracy> Fougner, neat ... but i got to get into ubuntu first
<Fougner> examancer, ok
<cdw321> halitech: one more question. sometimes when i see the code, what is the line
<pehden> i got ubunutu runing icewm
<KingSteve032> qwyeth i just need to disable the video card
<Fougner> well, how long into boot do you go?
<pehden> *ubuntu
<Halitech> cdw321, what code and what line?
<thomc> I've put an rsync backup script in /etc/cron.daily; the script runs and new files are copied across, but for some reason the --delete option doesn't appear to work and deleted files are not removed from the backup. Any ideas?
<Fougner> MrPiracy, is it a black screen where the login normally is?
<pehden> no got to figureout how to customize ice
<MrPiracy> Fougner, exactly
<MrPiracy> Fougner, and it's NVIDIA 8600gt, no ATI
<skellington> how do i get completely rid of an app without breaking gnome. im talking about evolution here.
<Fougner> MrPiracy, aha
<cdw321> halitech: like this: lspci | grep VGA  what is the line between ispci and grep
<Halitech> cdw321, its called a "pipe" and should be just over your enter key
<Fougner> MrPiracy, anyway, able to ctrl+alt+F4 when the black screen appears?
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: I'm not trying to be a dick, but you're wrong.  You probably can't disable the video card hardware, and if you could it wouldn't accomplish what you want.  When you "disable" it in Windows what you're actually doing is using a different driver, and that is probably the same thing you want to do in Linux.
<pehden> you cant at least i couldnt get rid of evo
<resno> What is the best way to use webalizer to extract stats?
<KingSteve032> thats what i want to do then
<gartral> skellington: you cant, evolution is the main program your calender and mail core runs out of, you remove that, and you remove gnome, calender, mail, and todo listing capabilities
<azlon> asdf
<cdw321> halitech: io feel like an idiot....
<pehden> how do i install a deb with out adding gnome stuff
<azlon> is there any way to adjust the power of my wireless card?
<Halitech> cdw321, don't, I had no idea what it was before I started using linux
<MrPiracy> Fougner, i tried to ctrl+alt+f4 from the command prompt i was at ... everything went black for a couple of minutes, so i rebooted and came back into XP
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: Are you working from a Live CD or an installed system?
<KingSteve032> its on a usb
<cdw321> halitech: does it have a funtion
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: Did you try the "Safe Graphics Mode" option on the boot menu?
<KingSteve032> i used unetbootin
<Halitech> cdw321, it tells the first command to do the second before giving you the output
<Fougner> MrPiracy, you where at a command prompt?
<skellington> gartral: what a drag
<stefg> azlon: man iwconfig
<Fougner> were*
<gartral> cdw321: yes, your pipe key is useful in many ways, just not in windows
<pup> i happened to enter tty once, how do i get out of it back to the gnome gui? tried startx, din't work.
<MrPiracy> Fougner, yes, the recovery console
<Fougner> ah
<gartral> skellington: why does it matter, its only 30 some megs
<KingSteve032> to install it
<Fougner> well, did you try to install envy and run it?
<cdw321> gartral; thanks, i will get the hang of this eventually!
<pehden> whats a proccess manager the isnt gnome or kde or xfce
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: You should have a "Failsafe" mode on the GRUB boot menu.  Have you tried that?
<skellington> gartral: im a software snob. i only want what i explicitly installed to be on my computer
<KingSteve032> how do i get to the grub menu
<DeannaT2> pheden you can take xubuntu, its without gnome *think*
<pup> i think i had pressed alt-ctrl-f4
<stefg> !info htop | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<roffe> how do I edit xorg without doing it manually?
<MrPiracy> Fougner, can i install it from the console?
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: It's the menu where you pick whether you're booting to Ubuntu or Windows
<gartral> skellington: and why dont you like evolution (other than its poor implimentation of GTK+)?
<qwyeth> KingSteve032: You may need to press Esc to access it
<MrPiracy> Fougner, i was thinking of deinstalling fglrx drivers
<pehden> htop... is that in synaptic
<Fougner> MrPiracy, yep, apt-get install envyng-core
<pehden> yep it is
<roffe> I read xorg was possible to edit without opening xorg.conf in jaunty
<cdw321> halitech and Gartral: Thanks for your time!!
<stefg> pehden: yes, but it's a console app... similar to mc, but for processes
<gartral> pehden: yes, alternativly, you can install it with sudo apt-get install htop for a terminal
<Fougner> MrPiracy, okay, you could try, but it probably won't work
<pehden> awsome
<MrPiracy> Fougner, so i'll be able to get back in business at least
<gartral> cdw321: n problem, im sorry we couldnt resolve your issues
<MrPiracy> Fougner, why not? the xorg.conf file wasn't touched
<Fougner> MrPiracy, hopefully. try install envyng and run it from the console.. isntall your prop drivers for nVidia graphics
<skellington> gartral: i dont dislike it. i just have no need for it.
<MrPiracy> Fougner, ok gonna try that, brb
<gorgut> any ideas as to what might cause video card memory corruption and freezing?
<skellington> also, movie player. can i get rid of that?
<gartral> skellington: ah well, I dont like apt- but i cant remove it
<roffe> is it possible to edit xorg without opening up xorg.conf in gedit?
<majikman> why in the world do the people that packaged apache httpd deviate so far from apache's standard?!?!
<Flannel> majikman: What do you mean?
<skellington> gartral: lol but its useful.
<Halitech> pehden, here's a good howto on configging icewm on the debian forum ... http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5450&hilit=icewm
<majikman> Flannel, for instance, using this as the user... User ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<gartral> skellington: aptitude is more-so
<majikman> i can't run a syntax check on my conf files anymore because that isn't valid
<Halitech> roffe, yes
<majikman> and then naming httpd apache2.... do they not realize that the project is named httpd? NOT apache? the foundation sponsoring httpd is called apache
<skellington> gartral: to each his own
<majikman> ugh... so many things.
<oskar-> majikman:  perhaps you can syntax-check the output of the preprocessor used for the file, if there is one?
<roffe> Halitech: how ?
<pehden> whats funny is im running ubuntu with icewm and it says its debian
<gartral> what is unattended-upgrade?!? theres no help documentation what-so-ever on it
<Halitech> roffe, nano, vi, vim, mousepad, leafpad
<rmorales> does eanyone can help a newby with ubuntu studio qsynth  raw midi failure
<Fougner> pehden, well ubuntu is debian actually ;D
<majikman> oskar-, i might be able to... but why should i have to? why not just stick to the standard that the apache foundation releases?
<pehden> yea i know
<majikman> this seriously makes sys administration an uber pain in the ass
<roffe> Halitech: but i read it was a new feature in jaunty
<majikman> i have to relearn all this stuff
<pehden> but its funny that i stripped it down
<Halitech> roffe, maybe, I'm not using jaunty so not sure
<majikman> oh... and server-info is serving the contents of my fiels. this is awesome
<Fougner> roffe, swedish?
<roffe> Fougner: Ja
<pehden> im on jaunty with icewm lamp barebones
<gartral> Fougner pehden i want to point out that Ubuntu is only VERY distantly related too debian, debian code is NOT binary compatible with Ubuntu kernals, and if you try too install a non-Ubuntu .deb into Ubuntu, you WILL break something with drastic consiquences
<jrib> majikman: do you have a support question?
<Fougner> roffe, kika under System->Inställningar->skärm... kan va den dem menar
<majikman> jrib, my question was... why does ubuntu deviate so much from the standard
<pehden> i know
<Pici> !sv | Fougner roffe
<ubottu> Fougner roffe: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jrib> majikman: this isn't really the place to discuss debian/ubuntu packaging policy
<pehden> i only get deb with ubunt
<majikman> then where is the appropriate place?
<roffe> Fougner: Ok, tack :)
<Fougner> Pici, sorry, just one sentence in swedish
<Halitech> roffe, #ubuntu-offtopic
<pehden> damn i using 4% cpu and 89mb ram on jaunty
<majikman> ok... here's a support question. why is my /server-info serving the contents of my scripts? major security issue here...
<x_> Hello
<pehden> are you runing php5
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KingSteve032> it does nothing when i push esc
<x_> I tried to install my tablet with wizardpen, and not only it doesn't work but it also forces my screen to go into safe mode
<pehden> i couldnt figure out to do that
<x_> can anyone please help me?
<Halitech> !ask | x_
<ubottu> x_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> armada, how did you make out?
<majikman> i edited my status.conf file in the apache modules and i want it to display server-info bu ti can't seem to... here's what i have for server-info http://pastebin.com/m57df66e9
<armada> Halitech,  \o/ you did it :D
<armada> Thanks thanks thanks
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<Halitech> armada, glad to hear it worked for you :)
<pehden> if its showing the script you may need to reinstall the php5 or asp
<Megabyte> hello everyone
<armada> Halitech,  new question? how do I cnnect to windows networks? In Ubuntu is so easy but in xubuntu i can't seem to make it :(
<majikman> reinstall php5? why? it displays my php files correctly
<gartral> !samba | armada
<ubottu> armada: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Megabyte> I tried to install by tablet with wizardpen drivers and not only the driver does not load at all, but now my screen is going into safe mode
<skellington> general question to any that will answer: whats the point of a /boot partition?
<Megabyte> Can anyone please help me?
<Halitech> armada, that is the bain of my existance, thunar sucks when it comes to network support but there was a thread I found somewhere that works for Xubuntu, give me a second
<Fougner> skellington, google? =)
<betterhalfone> Anyone know how to install synergy in 8.04 x64
<jrib> skellington: well you could have several distros share it
<antrago> ola
<examancer> any ideas why UbuntuRestrictdExtras is showing as unpopular in the add/remove programs app. Is that just inaccurate? That is still the package to install things like MP3 and Divx support, right?
<Fougner> jrib, touché
<majikman> also, i can't get the ?auto thing to work with /server-status if anyone can help with that
<Megabyte> http://www.nopaste.com/p/aEkBvl9uQ
<Megabyte> here is my config file
<skellington> jrib: but if im only using one distro then theres no point. right?
<x_> what?...
<Fougner> skellington, linux isn't built for one type of person
<jrib> majikman: you should try #apache for help with apache configuration
<Halitech> armada, check here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<x_> so "ubuntu servers is an alias to freenode...
<jrib> skellington: I don't see one
<Fougner> it's built for flexibility, servers and all kinds of systems
<skellington> thanks jrib.
<MrPiracy> Fougner: nice, it worked, but now i lost compiz
<Megabyte> I didn't notice that
<Fougner> omg
<Halitech> skellington, I had to use a /boot partition on my old system (P4 1.8) with a 160gig hard drive or it wouldn't boot, gave me grub errors
<skellington> fougner: i know linux isnt built for one type of person. but im the type of person that likes to ask questions.
<Megabyte> Fougner, Hello... this channel is quite big and I am lost here.
<pehden> majikman : reinstall php5 or asp you must have a bad conf
<Fougner> skellington, good, but don't bother if you already know the answer? =)
<Fougner> Megabyte, just ask, and hold you breath ;)
<majikman> pehden, reinstalling php5 won't fix my conf file
<Fougner> MrPiracy, what happens when you try to activate compiz then?
<tma> Fougner: hehehe, and i just lost my previous xchat window too .... it minimized to nowhere
<skellington> fougner: but i didnt know the answer. thats why i asked.
<pehden> then reinstall apache2
<Megabyte> Fougner, I'm sorry. I'm desperate to get my tablet working...
<majikman> lol
<majikman> wtf? reinstalling is the solution? am i in #windows?!
<tma> Fougner: i am MrPiracy ;)
<Pici> !who | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fougner> skellington, ah, okay.
<majikman> maybe i should reinstall ubuntu
<tma> Fougner: ok, activate compiz, let me try
<pehden> apache doesnt take long to remove and install
<tma> Fougner: says xgl not present
<pehden> maji
<Fougner> tma, weird things happens sometimes, when you (de)activate compiz when running apps
<Fougner> hmm
<Halitech> majikman, pehden reinstalling won't work unless you purge as it doesn't delete config files
<jrib> pehden: reinstalling will rarely accomplish anything.  And in this case I believe majikman is trying to configure a feature that isn't available by default so reinstalling is unlikely to help
<Fougner> I've got no experience when it comes to nVidia graphics
<tma> Fougner:  alt+tab ain't working
<Fougner> ctrl+alt+left/right button then? =)
<pehden> jrib i read that there script was sowing source
<Fougner> anyway
<pehden> *showing
<Fougner> compiz is deactivated
<jrib> pehden: ok, but he said his php scripts were working
<Pici> pehden: And that doesn't require a reinstall either.
<tma> Fougner: it will just let me swap the desktop
<Fougner> ah, yeah
<Fougner> you have to get xgl drivers then.. envy did work.. but now the prop drivers aren't installed..
<Fougner> *mumbling*
<tma> Fougner: ook i got this extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tma> Fougner: on glxinfo | grep direct
<thiebaude> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<zortec> How do you burn a CD with Brasero? I don't think my cdrom is working in ubuntu
<pehden> !who | pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<Fougner> tma, try nvidia's homepage, and download their drivers?
<tma> hmmm, i can reinstall nvidia drivers
<tma> Fougner:  u think that will do it? will i go back to "normal"?
<Fougner> tma, I'm just guessing here
<pehden> !tab pehden
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab pehden
<Fougner> for me, with ATI, most things will work out just fine after a reinstall with the prop drivers
<pehden> !pehdne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pehdne
<tma> Fougner: what's so good about envy anyway? does it install unofficial improved drivers?
<Pici> !msgthebot | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tma> Fougner: when i installed it, it offered me a bunch of options, should i try again with another driver version?
<Halitech> !envy | tma
<ubottu> tma: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<pehden> pici : how do i get ti to remeber the person i was t6alken to
<CrocoJet> Ext4 made one big mess in my harddisk .. hell
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: tab completion?
<tma> Halitech, Fougner: ok, just installed the front end
<pehden> sh3r1ff it shows you typed to me and its red and my system beeped
<porter1> Can anyone else join any rooms on irc.mozilla.org? The darn server only will connect once and then acts up...
<Fougner> tma, you can always play around and watch what happens.. if anything goes wrong, you should be able to run "safe mode" and install from shell again
<zortec> Anyone done CD burning in Brasero for Gnome before?
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: that's the idea ;)
<CrocoJet> zortec, I did, why ?
<Fougner> zortec, some yeah
<tma> Fougner: ok, doing that now
<pehden> sh3r1ff how did you do that
<Halitech> zortec, I prefer k3b myself
<zortec> CrocoJet: I get an error when trying to burn, it doesn't seem to detect my cdrom burner
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: i typed your name ;) when you type my name it beeps here too ;) welcome to the world of irc :p
<CrocoJet> zortec, is dvd-rw ?
<pehden> sh3r1ff : then in that case
<zortec> CrocoJet: yeah, this is the error: Session error : unknown (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2602)
<pup> how do i exit a tty session? to come back to the gnome gui?
<Fougner> zortec, more important, what are you trying to burn?
<zortec> pup: type "exit"
<pehden> sh3r1ff : i have to type there name at lweast once dont i
<Sh3r1ff> pup: ctrl + alt + f7
<Leoneof> hi
<syracus> hi...is there a chance to test an early beta of gnome 3 with ubuntu 9,04 ?
<CrocoJet> zortec, try blank before burn
<zortec> Fougner: I want to burn a data disc
<pup> zortec: exit wasn't working, startx was also not working.
<pehden> whats the apt-get for virtualbox
<zortec> Do I need to mount the cdrom burner or something? This is the first time doing any burning in ubuntu
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: yup, and you best do it at the beginning of the line, to show you are adressign your text to them
<Fougner> zortec, I like terminal more.. GUi's are evil =)
<zortec> pup: Try like CTRL+7 I can't remember the shortcut
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: apt-get virtualbox ;)
<zortec> pup: F7
<Leoneof> i use ubuntu under Vista by using VMware, however, i downloaded nVidia driver, how to install it?
<CrocoJet> zortec, TOOL/ERASE
<Pici> pehden: virtualbox-ose
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: with an install between apt-get and virtualbox ;)
<Halitech> Sh3r1ff, pehden sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<CrocoJet> zorrolero, fast blanking
<pup> alright. thanks zortec, Sh2r1ff
<armada> Halitech,  i cant find fusesmb on synaptics... can u help?
<pehden> sh3r1ff : i think i tried that and it said notfound
<zortec> CrocoJet: Is there a way to check that it recognizes the cdrom burner?
<pup> alright. thanks zortec, Sh3r1ff
<Halitech> armada, try a search for just fuse
<zortec> CrocoJet: I know you typically have to mount devices...
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: do what Pici said, it is the open source edition that is in the repo's
<CrocoJet> zortec, here always works when these buggys happen
<pehden> ok
<pehden> sh3r1ff : ok
<richardcavell> they've done a really good job of maintaining VBox
<porter1> b@ckpack
<richardcavell> rapidly fixing bugs etc
<zortec> CrocoJet: TOOL/ERASE?
<Leoneof> i downloaded nVidia driver, how to install it?
<CrocoJet> zortec, menu pulldown
<zortec> It's not showing an available disc.
<zortec> I have one in the drive though...
<pehden> pici is that one version 3
<Halitech> pehden, if you want/need usb support, follow the instructions here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<CrocoJet> do you have cd-r recorder desktop ?
<Pici> pehden: No.
<CrocoJet> try to erase dvd-rw
<CrocoJet> I think dvd-rw .. are problems
<pehden> pici: i have the deb package for ersion 3 and i cant seem to install it
<Pici> pehden: Ask in #vbox then
<Halitech> pehden, if you have gdebi installed you can double click it
<Leoneof> HELLOOO?
<Halitech> pehden, if not, follow the info on the link I sent you earlier
<Sh3r1ff> pehden: in terminal do gksudo nautilus and then double click the deb
<zortec> How do I find my cdrom drive?
<majikman> anyone here running ubuntu 9.04/apache that can get this to work? http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_status.html#machinereadable
<armada> Halitech, nothing... should I add some repositories?
<pehden> is there one other then gnome
<Halitech> !patience | Leoneof
<ubottu> Leoneof: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<evon> hello does anyone know how to convert a swf file to mp3 linux?
<Halitech> armada, yes,  you need the multiverse repo enabled
<Leoneof> thanks!!!
<deany> evon, ffmpeg -i file.swf -ab 128k file.mp3
<CrocoJet> zortec,  try in terminal
<Halitech> Leoneof, check post 2 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215631
<CrocoJet> zortec, cd /media/cdrom
<Fougner> zortec, wodim --devices
<evon> deany: thanks i will try it now
<Halitech> armada, sorry, the universe repo
<zortec> Fougner: Cannot open SCSI driver
<veck> I have to blacklist the intel_agp and agp gart to boot into ubuntu with my graphics card installed is this normal?
<Halitech> veck, 9.04 with an intel card?
<zortec> CrocoJet: It's not showing up in Computer either
<deany> evon, not setting a bitrate ( - ab ) defaults to 64kbit thats why I set one.
<Fougner> zortec, that's weird
<deany> evon, depends what the source is really as to what you set
<CrocoJet> zortec, is your cdrom working (hardware) ?
<zortec> CrocoJet: Yeah, it's working fine
<zortec> Ubuntu is just not picking it up
<Fougner> zortec, what computer/cd-rom are you using?
<evon> deany: it says that it cannot find the codec parameters
<veck> Halitech: no my grfx card is nvidea
<Halitech> veck, not sure unless you have an onboard intel card that its seeing for some reason
<deany> evon,  what version of ubuntu
<armada> Halitech,  do I have to add any url?
<evon> jaunty
<deany> try -ab 128000
<evon> deany: jaunty
<gartral> what is unattended-upgrade?!? theres no help documentation what-so-ever on it???
<deany> evon, ffmpeg from repo or compiled.  mine is compiled new.
<evon> deany: ok
<evon> deany: repo
<zortec> Fougner: It's a SATA cdrom drive
<deany> evon, send me the file and i`ll check against my version.
<Halitech> armada, yes but not sure, in synaptic you should have a tab for repos, just make sure universe is checked
<evon> deany: i installed winff
<CrocoJet> well mine is IDE here
<evon> deany: how do i send you a file?
<veck> Halitech: yeah spent 2 days trying to boot ubuntu and the only way is to edit blacklist weird! It wont hurt to blacklist my intel_agp will it?
<deany> evon, send it to somewhere like megaupload
<Halitech> veck, I can't see why
<deany> and gimme the link
<CrocoJet> zortec, but I have other computer cd-rom sata and works pretty well
<evon> deany: what file do you want? i installed ffmpeg through apt
<deany> the swf
<zortec> CrocoJet: It worked fine in Windows, not sure why Ubuntu is not detecting the drive... I'm stumped
<CrocoJet> zortec, did you make install ubuntu via cd-rom ?
<majikman> any anyone that has apache running on their box try running this command and tell me if they get HTML output or not? curl "http://localhost/server-status?auto"
<veck> Halitech: Its my sons computer and took me forever to figure out the problem just wasnt sure if this remedy was ok?
<deany> evon, either a parameter is wrong (winff sometimes has different parameters)
<veck> Halitech: boots up fine now though
<Halitech> veck, if everything else is working then I would say yes
<zortec> 2.292025] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<zortec> [    2.612024] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 30    2.932024] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 3
<zortec> CrocoJet: I found that in dmesg
<unitxt> I am on 9.04. I need to know of the program that allowed me to right click within a folder and select "open terminal here" from the menu. It's on a lot of distros, maybe even on earlier Ubuntu. Anyone know of it's name?
<evon> deany: ok i'm signing up to mega upload now
<CosmicChaos> howto make "echo 1 | sudo tee ..." as a starter in the panel?
<bashca> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost 111 : Connection refused
<CrocoJet> zortec, paste in private
<bashca> can u help me  fix  this ???
<Sh3r1ff> CosmicChaos: add a new starter and put that as a command? ;)
<deany> evon, dont need to sign up.. just send
<Halitech> majikman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/220725/
<majikman> thanks Halitech. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<CosmicChaos> Sh3r1ff: doesnt work requires password on shell, but no terminal opened, i tried gksudo doesnt work, thats my problem, pleas hhelp
<CosmicChaos> howto make "echo 1 | sudo tee ..." as a starter in the panel?
<Halitech> majikman, Debian Lenny :)
<okc> is it possible to modify the GRUB boot screen?
<evon> deany:  i don't know how to
<majikman> oh dang. i should probably mention ubuntu 9.04
<Halitech> majikman, gives you a baseline on what debian does though
<q0_0p> i installed yakuake and it installed a bunch of kde .  114mg; after apt-get autoremove yakuake it only take out 6 mgs?
<evon> deany: ok there I think i did it
<majikman> Halitech, other versions of ubnutu seem to work but i have two 9.04 boxes that both don't work so i don't know if its just me or something else
<armada> Halitech, how do i do this step?
<armada> 3) Edit /etc/modules and add the word 'fuse' to the modules list to be loaded (without quotes), and save the file.
<markw_> ok, why would my network connection slow to a crawl, I restart networking, and it works for a few minutes and then slows to a crawl again.  This is all on the local network.
<Halitech> q0_0p, add --purge and that should get rid of the rest *I think*
<q0_0p> sweet
<q0_0p> thx
<Halitech> armada, open synaptic and go to Settings - Repositories
<picca> anyone here remember WindowMaker
<armada> Halitech,  i already installed fusesmb
<jully> picca: yup
<armada> just don't know how to open the file to edit
<armada> :$
<Halitech> armada, ok, where are you at in the steps then?
<jully> not in any great detail, was pretty new to linux [debian] at the time
<CosmicChaos> Sh3r1ff: any idea?
<picca> i have not used it in ages jully, sorted of tempted to give it a try - really loved that window manager
<pehden> anyone: i am trying to make my sytem after i login load virtualbox as soon as the desktop would appear
<armada> 3 one rigth after install
<jully> picca: it was efficient
<Sh3r1ff> CosmicChaos: try selectin application in terminal as type and set the terminal to remain open after command finished?
<Halitech> armada, gksudo mousepad /etc/modules
<picca> jully: it is a shame development slowed down on it .. had a really clean interface and very efficient as you say
<theTroy> how to block a certain user from full internet access? os that you cant even ping?
<jully> theTroy: it sounds so simple, but now that i think about it....
<jully> not so simple
<zortec> Is it not possible to install cd rom driver packages in ubuntu? I don't want to reinstall ubuntu for the 4th time... *sigh*
<Sh3r1ff> theTroy: you deny him access to the programs that could access the internet
<zortec> I used a minimal install cd and now have no cdrom
<Anish123> Heya guys!
<theTroy> I need user to be able to normally work on the computer
<theTroy> but not able to access internet
<jully> picca: it's true, but in the end we all demand a bit more than that these days
<pehden> ****: i am trying to make my sytem after i login load virtualbox as soon as the desktop would appear
<Sh3r1ff> theTroy: you'll have to set up a domain controller and add the pc to that domain
<picca> jully: you are right ... just feeling a bit nostalgic
<Pici> !session | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jully> picca: kinda like swings and training wheels? :)
<theTroy> Sh4r1ff I would rather hear about iptables solution
<veck> Halitech: how can I figure out which gpg key this is? http://pastebin.com/m37f0b78d
<pehden> pici thanks
<theTroy> Sh3r1ff *
<Halitech> veck, its for launchpad
<Sh3r1ff> theTroy: ?
<theTroy> iptables
<Sh3r1ff> theTroy: iptables doesn't work on a high enough level to control user management
<divkladek> exit
<theTroy> hmm
<theTroy> well, I managed to do it this way iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --gid-owner no-internet -j DROP
<theTroy> but I still can ping
<Sh3r1ff> theTroy: with iptables it is everyone access or nobody at all
<veck> Halitech: would you know were to get the key or how to fix the error?
<theTroy> you are wrong Sh3r1ff
<Pici> veck: and if you are running Karmic you should be asking questions in #ubuntu+1
<Anish123> Im trying to get Ubuntu on USB... but USB creator tells me that it cannot find kernel
<Halitech> veck, sorry, no I don't
<Anish123> What is Karmic- Ubuntu next edition
<Anish123> Oh yeah
<jully> theTroy: if that works, you should be able to add protocol specific iptables rules that block ICMP
<Pici> !karmic | Anish123
<ubottu> Anish123: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jully> user specific
<Anish123> Oh, Im using Jaunty
<theTroy> basically I just tought 2 users how to answer my question
<theTroy> no thanks here
<Anish123> Got that
<Anish123> Im trying to get Ubuntu on USB... but USB creator tells me that it cannot find kernel
<Sinatra> is there anyway to use a webcam on aim/yahoo with ubuntu?
<Xpistos|work> Hey can someone help me change the screen that loads after grub and before I sign in in gnome. The one that says ubuntu with the status bar filling up from left to right?
<Xpistos|work> I am not sure how it is called
<Halitech> Sinatra, yes, kopete
<Pici> !usplash > Xpistos|work
<ubottu> Xpistos|work, please see my private message
<Halitech> Xpistos|work, usplash, check gnome-look
<Sinatra> is kopete glitchy at all?
<porter1> Anyone know how to get on the mozilla irc server?
<Halitech> Sinatra, no idea, don't use it
<Xpistos|work> Pici & Halitech: Thanks for the help fellas. I was going a little crazy. The Ultimate edition screen is really hard to see its progress so again, Thanks!
<skywalker> join #amnesya
<zortec> If I want to remove all the files on a partition, do I just delete the partition in GParted and then format it again to the filesystem I want?
<jack-desktop> can anyone walk me through how to enable bitmap fonts in 9.04?
<|ntegra|> my mp3s are in the wrong order, how can I rearrange them?
<Halitech> zortec, yes
<Sh3r1ff> |ntegra|: put the track number before the track name? ;)
<|ntegra|> ls shows them just fine, but ls -f shows the 'real' picture, and I'm cp'ing them onto my mp3player all jumbled up
<Zabadda> i just installed crunchbang on a HDD via my new ESATA HDD dock and on the install it let me choose the ESATA to install to and it all went fine, then i rebooted and my main HDD had the error 21 grub error, why would it do that if i didnt install to my main HDD?
<leaf-sheep> |ntegra|: the -f parameter stands for "do not sort, enable -aU, disable -ls --color"
<|ntegra|> leaf-sheep: yupyup
<zortec> Ok, someone help... I deleted the partition and now I want to create an 80GB partition and format it to ntfs using gparted
<zortec> Can I set the exact size?
<leaf-sheep> r
<vigo> Hello. Is there an Ubuntu Manual?
<Fougner> vigo, lots of them
<Fougner> vigo, look at help.ubuntu.com
<vigo> Thank you.
<Fougner> np
<Sinatra> real fucking cute, whoa whoever nuked me is such a big shot, i'm just a fucking newb who needs some damn help
<TimbrWu|f> I'm having problems keeping ubuntu 9.04 running (tried both 64 & 32bit versions) it runs fine and works great for a few hours and ends up reduced to about a 1/4 of the screen at the top in a bunch of lines of garbage
<Pici> Sinatra: Mind your language here.
<vigo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grawity> zortec: There usually is no such thing as "exact size", as a small part of the partition will be eaten by the "system" things (file list, etc).
<Jethro> can anyone help me with sleep/hibernate problems, i am pretty new to linux
<Sinatra> sorry, but i'm still annoyed at whoever nuked me, now i got to burn the cd and i have to ask for all the help someone gave me in the other channel
<grawity> What do you mean by "nuked", anyway?
<Pici> Sinatra: We don't even know what you're talking about. If you ask a real question we may be able to help.
<DasEi> Sinatra: nuked ?
<TimbrWu|f> think he means someone is DOS attacking him
<vigo> TimbrWu|f: What architecture is your box?
<zortec> grawity: What is a good size for XP to get along with ubuntu or does it matter? I have it at 80GB right now
<Jethro> can anyone help me out? im having problems getting my laptop to hibernate. does anyone know anything about uswsusp
<Sh3r1ff> zortec: minimal sys req for xp is like 4 GB or something like that
<zortec> I'm kind of going overboard... heh
<TimbrWu|f> it's a Gateway M series laptop 3 gig ram, 220gig hd, ati radeon x1270, realtek wireless/network card
<ubuntu> can any one help me restore my grub
<grawity> zortec: How much unallocated space do you have?
<zortec> 204GB
<qwyeth> ubuntu: www.supergrubdisk.org
<qwyeth> zortec:  What are you using the windows for?
<ubuntu> i have tried that...
<vigo> Timbru|f: sounds like a gamer box, is it 64 bit?
<zortec> qwyeth: I keep the Windows around to play newer games like Aion and for a few Windows apps that are not available on Linux
<markw_> ok, exactly 5 minutes after bringing the network up, it slows to a crawl.
<Incarus> why got ubuntu (jaunty) old gnome and kde packages?
<TimbrWu|f> Does the samething with the 32bit version ubuntu installed, it came with vista home premium 32bit pre-installed
<MattPhilie> How do I open the terminal? Sorry.. I just got Ubuntu...
<magnetron> Incarus: what do you mean by "old"?
<TimbrWu|f> after a few hours it does that, I have to delete the partition, and reinstall ubuntu
<Incarus> magnetron, latest gnome version is 2.26, latest in ubuntu is 2.22
<qwyeth> zortec:  If you are planning on installing "newer games" on windows, you probably need lots of space.  I think 80gb is not unreasonable, and depending on how many games and which ones, it may not be enough
<Sh3r1ff> MattPhilie: applications > accesoires > terminal
<qwyeth> zortec:  Some windows games take over 20GB
<Shawnc> Why can't I "make" stuff? no matter what program I dl and try to run, I get errors, and yes I have build essentials.
<Shawnc> http://pastebin.ca/1498389
<Jethro> i am having problems with the suspend and hibernate functions. can someone that will try to help me out send me a PM????
<Shawnc> That's an example of an error I get.
<MattPhilie> Thankyou Sh3r1ff
<TimbrWu|f> the last time I even had ubuntu download the ati driver package and install it hoping that would stop it, as I ass/u/me it's a video problem, but that didn't stop it either
<vigo> TimbrWu|f: Let me look at some some documents, I think it is a a 32bit machine, still looking...
<zortec> qwyeth: I just want an optimal windows install and not slow down the system...
<cs02rm0> has anyone seen an issue when ssh'd over a vpnc connection where commands don't seem to terminate? i.e. i run ls, which prints out everything but then there's no prompt to type in again.
<Incarus> TimbrWu|f	, whats the problem?
<TimbrWu|f> I'm running windows 7rc ultimate 64 bit on the same machine with np's
<qwyeth> zortec:  Once upon a time, your partitioning scheme impacted your disk performance.  In these modern days of 7200+ RPM hard drives, not so much.  You will not notice a performance differenc.
<TimbrWu|f> incarus: <TimbrWu|f> I'm having problems keeping ubuntu 9.04 running (tried both 64 & 32bit versions) it runs fine and works great for a few hours and ends up reduced to about a 1/4 of the screen at the top in a bunch of lines of garbage
<Sh3r1ff> Shawnc: the no such file or directory should be a hint ;)
<Shawnc> well
<Shawnc> No matter when program I dl
<Shawnc> It does that
<Fougner> weird
<zortec> qwyeth: I'm thinking it's a good idea to see how much the games take up in space
<schiller83> 1;3C
<Fougner> Shawnc, you do the ./configure too?
<Sinatra> What is the best way to burn the Ubuntu 9.04 iso to a CD in Windows XP?
<Shawnc> Yes Fougner .
<Jethro> when i try to use the suspend function my system freezes and i have to do a hard reboot, does anyone know why this would happen???
<Fougner> Sinatra, use a burning app? ;D
<TimbrWu|f> Sinatra : use infraburner
<Sinatra> is infraburner freewware?
<Fougner> infrarecorder? :P
<TimbrWu|f> yes it's open source
<Incarus> isoburner
<Fougner> http://infrarecorder.org/
<Jethro> yes
<TimbrWu|f> infra something :)
<qwyeth> zortec:  It sounds very much like you don't really know what games you're going to install in total, so you may end up using more space than you thought.  Resizing partitions is sketchy.  Also, for optimal performance, you should NEVER EVER let your windows system fill up to less than 2GB free space
<Sinatra> thank you for your help.
<Incarus> http://www.freeisoburner.com/
<bucky> Shawnc: did you run ./configure first ?
<sid_> Can any one tell me how to move the stream from my Intel Snd card to Bluetooth headset... I have installed Blueman and Pulse audio 0.9.15 in jaunty and am able to pair the device using blueman... But cant see the sound stream in Pulse. any help appreciated guys
<Jethro> when i try to return from suspend my system locks up and wont allow me to do anything and i have to reboot to return to ubuntu does anyone know why this might happen?
<Shawnc> Yes bucky, I already answered that question.
<Sinatra> i already downloaded infrarecorder
<zortec> qwyeth: I set it for 80GB
<Incarus> TimbrWu|f	, are you running latest driver?
<qwyeth> zortec:  That's probably plenty.
<TimbrWu|f> Sinatra: run it, and open the .iso in it and burn it
<bucky> Shawnc: well you don't have libreadline5-dev which contains tilde.h and should have been warned when you did run configure
<Shuzer> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 with a TV Tuner card inside. Whats a good TV App to try? tvtime? My TV? Mythubuntu?
<frostbite7> Good Afternoon. Does anyone know how to use wine? If you do, could you tell me how?
<Fougner> bucky, nice one there ;D
<Fougner> frostbite7, google? =)
<DasEi1> Shuzer:tvtime
<Fougner> frostbite7, what do you want to know?
<frostbite7> i did. lol
<Shuzer> thank you
<ubuntu> hello i want to remaster jaunty.....can i?
<zortec> qweyth: In gparted, it's at the front of the partition with linux and swap at the end... but unless I can figure out the problem with my cdrom I might have to install ubuntu for the 4th time... it's really annoying
<DasEi1> !info tvtime | Shuzer
<|Aria|> anyone know a good guide for installing ATI Radeon HD4670 on ubunty 9.04?
<ubottu> Shuzer: tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<frostbite7> how to run a windows based software through wine
<TimbrWu|f> Incarus: it's a Gateway M series laptop 3 gig ram, 220gig hd, ati radeon x1270, realtek wireless/network card I even had Ubuntu dl and install the latest Ati driver package about 45 mins before it died this last time and it still ended up in the same horrid death
<zortec> qwyeth: I had to use a minimal install cd because of my onboard video and now I don't have a cdrom
<Shuzer> Thanks
<frostbite7> .....fougner
<DasEi1> !ati | |Aria|
<ubottu> |Aria|: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sh3r1ff> Shawnc: looks like you do not have libreadline dev installed
<Jethro> my system freezes when i try to return from suspend mode, can someone please help me fix this?
<Fougner> frostbite7, well, you download the exe.. then execute it through wine?
<Incarus> TimbrWu|f	, pls paste "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Fougner> frostbite7, is there a specifik app you're trying to install?
<DasEi1> |Aria| : did you check system > hardwaredrivers for that card ?
<Fougner> specific*
<pehden> i need a non gnome text editor with gui
<vigo> Sinatra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  <<that explains it very well.
<Fougner> pehden, lots of them
<frostbite7> no just wanted to know for general software use.
<TimbrWu|f> I cant, Ubuntu is nothing but a bunch of colored garbage lines at the top of the screen, that's what it always ends up as after a couple hours
<Fougner> pehden, jeany
<|Aria|> DasEi1: how do I check yhat?
<pehden> faugner
<pehden> thanks
<Fougner> pehden, np
<Jethro> will someone please help me???
<Shawnc> thanks bucky .
<|Aria|> pretty much Ultimate Noobie ;)
<MattPhilie> This is very confusing.. I just got Ubuntu.. How the heck do I download this CairoDock? I cannot find the download link or how to get this to work.. Sorry.. I just got Ubuntu..
<Shawnc> I got it now :P
<DasEi1> |Aria| : look in your main menu > system > hardwaredrivers
<Incarus> Jethro, which ubunter version?
<Incarus> *ubuntu
<Jethro> 8.10
<frostbite7> thanks fougner... i appreciate your time....
<frostbite7> later
<Fougner> frostbite7, anytime
<Incarus> Jethro, update to latest ubuntu (9.04) should work
<schiller83> +1
<Sh3r1ff> Shawnc: reading the error will most likely guide you to the problem ;)
<ph8> hi all, during the upgrade from intrepid -> jaunty my encrypted swap stopped mounting on boot - to get around this I can do alt+ sysrq + RSE during boot, tacky but it seems to skip the stuck 'waiting for encrypted source device prompt' and boots me up without swap
<ph8> any idea how to fix it?
<Jethro> that version doesnt support my video card
<th0r> MattPhilie: look for it in Synaptic
<schiller83> window +1
<zortec> Anyone have ideas on how I can enable cdrom in ubuntu? It doesn't seem to be detected by the kernel in dmesg
<grawity> MattPhilie: Usually, in Ubuntu, software can be installed from "repositories" using either the "Add/Remove Programs" item in Applications, or the Synaptic package manager, or the "apt-get" command in Terminal.
<MattPhilie> HMm.. I Just got this error Failed to check for installed and available applications
<MattPhilie> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<vigo> TimbrWu|f: Have you tried 8.04 and or have you tried without proprietary Drivers?
<Incarus> Jethro, what gra.ca. do you have?
<bucky> MattPhilie: use synaptic to instal cairo-dock or sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<MattPhilie> I opened Add or Remove programs and got that
<MattPhilie> SYnaptic..? Where do I find that
<Jethro> incarus, when i try to upgrade, the upgrader tells me that the driver for my video card is not supported.
<zortec> I was told that I would have to reinstall ubuntu, but if I can I would like to just install the packages needed to make the cdrom work
<grawity> MattPhilie: Hmm. Open a terminal (Accessories -> Terminal), and try the commands "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install -f"
<grawity> MattPhilie: As for Synaptic, it's in System -> Administration.
<Incarus> Jethro, yeah, but which graphic card you got?
<bucky> MattPhilie: in the System=>Administration menu
<Jethro> its an intigrated ATI
<TimbrWu|f> vigo: It does it with the default drivers also doesn't seem to matter
<Jethro> i am not sure how to look it up specifically in ubuntu
<DasEi1>  zortec: does lshw find it ?
<Incarus> Jethro, k
<|Aria|> hardware drivers are installed... Isn't there something about xorg.conf driver should be ATI or fglrx?
<twig11> Where can I download a .deb package to install unshield? I need to extract a windows driver file from a .exe executable in order to get a wireless card set up with ndiswrapper and I don't have a connection until wireless is running. Thanks!
<Incarus> Jethro, pls paste "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<zortec> DasEil: No it doesn't
<TimbrWu|f> wonder if there is a way to use the live cd to get back into my install partition and fix the problem without having to delete the partition and reinstall again
<DasEi1> |Aria| : there is sth showing up and it says enabled ?
<|Aria|> yup
<ubuntu> i have found it ... the ubuntu jaunty remastering post...
<MattPhilie> I opened Synaptic PAckage Manager and got this.. E: Type 'b' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<MattPhilie> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<MattPhilie> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<MattPhilie> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot2> MattPhilie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bucky> twig11: unshield in in universe
<vigo> TimbrWu|f: I had a like issue , reverted ti FGLRX and then some xorg.conf tweaking, the non proprietary worked, the ATI did not. But each system is kinda different, this is homebuilt I am on.
<Jethro> incarus what am i looking for?
<twig11> bucky: I'm not sure how to find that. do you have a link?
<Incarus> Jethro, just enter in terminal and paste result
<qwyeth> MattPhilie:  Would you please put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin?
<Jethro> its a huge result.
<bucky> twig11: learn to use the package manager
<Sinatra> what is the best way to reformat my laptop harddrive before i install Ubuntu?
<DasEi1> |Aria| : so the open source driver already is installed; if you want to use the pritary one, can go to ati website and d/l a sh-file, though I don't know for your card exactly if the xorg of jaunty works with that
<zortec> Do I need to reinstall ubuntu for the 5th time? I can't use the main iso because it doesn't recognize my onboard and so  a user in here told me to use the minimal install
<Incarus> Jethro, jeah, thats normal
<th0r> Sinatra: how large a drive?
<phenotype> anyone tell me what this app is called? Heres a screenshot >>>
<Sinatra> mm
<phenotype> Heres a screenshot >>> http://omploader.org/vMXpydw
<TimbrWu|f> vigo: so far and I'm fixing to do my 3rd reinstall it hasn't mattered if I use the standard that 9.04 installs, or I have it download the ati driver package, it eventually ends up as dead
<JW> I want to download Ubuntu with KDE. If I go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu there is a link that says "Download now - Download the Ubuntu, Edubuntu or Kubuntu CD installer to your computer now." but when I click it - there is only one download, and it says nothing about KDE/Kubuntu. Where do I find it? Or is there only one CD now?
<Sinatra> probably a couple hundread gigs
<phenotype> is it part of gnome or stand alone?
<Stupendoussteve> Part of gnome
<zortec> JW: Download Kubuntu
<bucky> zortec: doesn't recognize your onboard what
<Stupendoussteve> Thing it's the sound Preferences
<twig11> bucky: please don't answer until you have read the question. Once again, the machine running Ubuntu IS NOT ONLINE!
<MattPhilie> qwyeth I got Software Sources when I opened it.. What do I do?
<th0r> Sinatra: choose custom partitioning, set up the first partition at 15GB with a mount point of /. How much ram?
<TimbrWu|f> wonder if Kbuntu will do the samething as ubuntu does
<JW> zortec: but you don't understand. I clicked the link that says "download
<phenotype> Stupendoussteve: know of a stand alone gui sound app?
<JW> zortec: but you don't understand. I clicked the link that says "download Kubuntu . . . and then on the next page there's no option for Kubuntu"
<Incarus> JW, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<vigo> TimbrWu|f: That box have Integrated as well as a PCI ?
<zortec> bucky: It doesn't recognize my onboard video geforce 7300 nforce graphics, and I was in the irc room for 2 days trying to figure it out so I had to use a cli interface and manually download all the packages and now I don't have a working cdrom
<phenotype> like the one in picture?
<Incarus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MattPhilie> qwyeth Scratch that.. I found it.. Let me put it to pastebin
<DasEi1> |Aria| : do you have issues with your graphics ?
<zortec> it's frustrating since I've had to install ubuntu multiple times now for different reasons
<qwyeth> MattPhilie: OK ^_^
<|Aria|> yes WoW is totally tearing... can't even see the login prompt...
<th0r> Sinatra: how much memory in the computer?
<MattPhilie> qwyeth http://paste.ubuntu.com/220748/
<Incarus> zortec, which ubuntu version are u using at the moment?
<|Aria|> zaicoace: hejsa...
<qwyeth> MattPhilie:  Those two characters at the beginning shouldn't be there
<zortec> Incarus: 9.04
<qwyeth> MattPhilie: Delete the b and the space
<Incarus> zortec, freh installation or upgrade?
<Andycas> is there a patch equivalent for windows too? I have a several source files that need to be patched under windows
<MattPhilie> Alright qwyeth
<qwyeth> MattPhilie: You will need root permissions to edit the file
<TimbrWu|f> vigo: it's a gateway m-series laptop there is no pci :)
<Incarus> zortec, *fresh
<zaicoace> ohh hey there
<MattPhilie> How do I do that qwyeth
<zaicoace> sorry i'm a bit slow
<Jethro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220749/
<zortec> Incarus: it was fresh, but like I said I had to go through a cli interface on a minimal install cd and download packages
<qwyeth> MattPhilie: hit Alt + F2 and run the command 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<zaicoace> hej arial
<twig11> Where can I download an up-to-date .deb package of unshield to install on a computer that isn't online?
<grawity> twig11: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Incarus> zortec, yeah, next ubuntu versions and next kernel versions (3.0) should be better
<zortec> MattPhilie: sudo is the command for root privileges
<MattPhilie> qwyeth: Thanks.. I'm saving the file now
<twig11> grawity: thanks.
<zortec> Incarus: so how do I get cdrom working in this version of ubuntu or I just don't get a cdrom?
<Incarus> zortec, is the cd not working?
<zaicoace> hey have any of you guys had a problem with the changing of mouse cursor on 9.04?
<zortec> Incarus: The hardware is working, ubuntu doesn't pick it up in dmesg or lspci or lshw
<bucky> twig11: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unshield&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all   you'll need libunshield0 also
<Sergio> can anyone help me with an  unrecognized usb
<Jethro> can anyone tell me if the new version of ubuntu will support my gfx card??
<zortec> Incarus: It's like the cdrom doesn't exist
<twig11> bucky: thanks, that should be what I need.
<zaicoace> oh and do anyone have a fix for it?
<qwyeth> MattPhilie: np
<Incarus> zortec, the cd drive or a special cd?
<zortec> Incarus the cd drive/dvd burner/all of it
<kpkeerthi> I compiled custom kernel (with this method http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu). The size of the resulting deb file is like 250MB. Is that normal?
<t3Nk4> zaicoace:  i had little problems changing cursor set.. you have to restart gdm when you change it and it starts function
<Incarus> zortec, maybe a driver problem
<zortec> Incarus it's not detected in ubuntu in computer or any cd burning apps like brasero or gnomebake
<Incarus> zortec, upgrading to the latest kernel is sometimes working
<MattPhilie> qwyeth: Works like a charm! Everything works.. Now how did everyone say to go about downloading the cario dock?
<zortec> Incarus how would I even begin to troubleshoot that?
<Incarus> zortec, 1. other dirstri or 2. newer kernel
<Sergio> anyone know how to fix this problem i get is dsmeg "device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<zortec> Incarus: how do I go about upgrading the kernel right now then?
<zaicoace> t3Nk4: so your saying i have to change it and restart gdm then i should get it? becouse the other times i've restarted i havent gotten a new cursor
<qwyeth> MattPhilie: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+cario+dock+install&l=1
<Pici> !google | qwyeth
<ubottu> qwyeth: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cak054_> Results for | qwyeth on Google:
<cak054_> --
<Pici> cak054_: Please disable that script in this channel.
<qwyeth> ubottu:  I didn't tell him to google it.  I showed him how!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwyeth> Er, Pici ;)
<bucky> zortec: does dmesg |grep CD  give you any info on it?
<Pici> qwyeth: Its still not an answer acceptable for this channel.
<zortec> bucky: nothing comes up
<Incarus> Pici, and some users dont like google ;-)
<saq_> #/linuxac
<MattPhilie> qwyeth: I open sources.list and add gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list or the deb with the links? Sorry I just got Ubuntu
<brandon> can some one help with getting my 6th and 7th mouse button working? they work fine on the live cd but do nothing when ubuntu is installed
<bucky> zortec: how about dmesg |grep DVD
<zortec> bucky: nope
<saq_> #linuxac
<Pici> MattPhilie: Just open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<zortec> bucky: it's like the kernel didn't even load a cd/dvd drive
<t3Nk4> zaicoace:  yes i do it whenever i change cursors.. change appearance, then restart gdm.. also try to logout/login
<MattPhilie> Pici: Thanks
<bucky> zortec: it's not even seeing it in the bios
<bucky> zortec: if it's not in dmesg somewhere
<zaicoace> t3Nk4: ok thank you i'll try that :D
<zortec> bucky: it does see it in my computer bios and it was working with no problems in windows, just when I booted into ubuntu there is no drive
<MattPhilie> Pici: I got this.. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MattPhilie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bucky> zortec: can you just run dmesg and find a reference to it
<Pici> MattPhilie: You have another package manager open, like add/remove or synaptic.
<MattPhilie> PIci: Ahh.. I see.. Thanks.
<zortec> bucky: I can't find any references
<bucky> no idea
<zortec> Is there not a way to just install the cdrom packages?
<MattPhilie> Pici: I did it and then got this.   Reading package lists... Done
<MattPhilie> Building dependency tree
<MattPhilie> Reading state information... Done
<MattPhilie> E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<MattPhilie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> MattPhilie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bucky> zortec: is it usb or something?
<Incarus> zortec, drivers are always in kernel
<zortec> bucky: It's a sata cd drive I believe, let me check
<Incarus> zortec, *often
<Pici> MattPhilie: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<vigo> TimbrWu|f: MX6### series?
<ubuntu> sqlut
<ubuntu> salut
<zortec> bucky, Incarus: Lite-On DH-20A4P-04 SuperAllwrite OEM DVD Burner - 20x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, PATA, Black
<zortec> That is my drive... it's actually PATA, hmm
<ubuntu> is there any roo;s of infoe;qtics
<pasteeater> many packages have a number at the end of the version: 0.4.4-0.3ubuntu4.  What is the "4" in "ubuntu4"?
<MattPhilie> Pici: 9.04
<Pici> pasteeater: That is the fourth ubuntu revision of that package, i.e, from patches, etc.
<bucky> zortec: does sudo lshw -C disk show it?
<Spad-XIII> can someone explain to my why my laptop's wired network connection works and then it doesn't? the only change is the position of the laptop (moved like 10cm)
<pasteeater> Pici: thanks
<zortec> bucky: That is showing my sata 320GB hd
<Socah> I got a question. Do I need linux-image AND linux-image-generic? Or just one of them?
<nejode> zortec: there are some problems with the later kernels and some Marvel IDE controllers
<kpkeerthi> I compiled custom kernel (with this method http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu). The size of the resulting deb file is like 250MB. Is that normal?
<pasteeater> Pici: what about the "-0.3"?
<zortec> nejode: Is there any way to get my cdrom working in ubuntu?
<bucky> zortec: it sounds like this problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-850397.html
<funkja> Does anyone use "Back in Time" to manage their backsup?
<Pici> MattPhilie: Can you open System>Administration>Software sources and confirm that you have the Community-Maintained (universe) one checked?
<zortec> nejode: I used an alternate cd now that I remember, it wasn't a minimal cd and it was text install, had to install xrssi to talk in chat and ubuntu-desktop package for GNOME
<bucky> kpkeerthi: yup
<meteor``> how can i disable system beep in jaunty?
<Balkrah> I have sexified Ubuntu beyond belief
<Incarus> zortec: http://www.liteonit.com/DOWNLOADS/ODD/DH-20A4P/firmware/9P59.rar
<Pici> pasteeater: I believe that is the debian revision, although the folks in #ubuntu-motu would be able to clarify further.
<Socah> meteor``, preferences->sounds
<Incarus> zortec, its the firmware of your cd drive, but could be for windows, dont know
<MattPhilie> Pici: That wasn't checked off.. Shall I check it off?
<Pici> MattPhilie: Please.
<meteor``> cant find anything like system beep thr.
<tjelvar> help needed with broken dpkg on 8.04LTS,
<zortec> Incarus: how do I even install that in linux?
<zortec> Incarus: I wonder if it's only windows...
<pasteeater> Pici: thanks again.
<tjelvar> se post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215760
<Socah> meteor``, it's in your sound theme, you can turn it off
<kansan___> so is there any way of getting flash to work with firefox 3.5 and ubuntu hardy?  all i see is blank white areas.
<MattPhilie> Pici: I checked it off
<nejode> zortec: dual boot?
<Incarus> zortec, no way
<zortec> nejode: yeah that is what I'm running currently
<Incarus> zortec, but driver is normally preinstalled in the kernel
<zortec> Incarus: It didn't install with the kernel, so something is wrontg...
<Socah> meteor``, if you talk about... beeping from your built-in speaker inside computer, go into alsamixer, and mute channel with beep
<Pici> MattPhilie: click close/okay and it should say that it needs to update your sources, thats okay, then do sudo apt-get install cairo-dock in a terminal.
<zortec> Incarus: wrong... I just don't want to have to keep reinstalling ubuntu over and over because of hardware issues and driver problems
<bucky> Incarus: so what's the driver for a  Lite-On DH-20A4P-04 SuperAllwrite OEM DVD Burner
<ubuntu> ok
<MattPhilie> Pici: WIll do.. thanks
<meteor``> i removed the check from alert sounds and its fine now.
<zortec> Incarus: I reinstalled ubuntu 3 times already for a good partitioning and another time because my video wasn't recognized
<Incarus> bucky, i dont know
<vigo> tjelvar: Did the update/upgrade ?
<Incarus> zortec, yes, and my solution was: newer kernel
<nejode> zortec: if you boot with a live cd you still have the problem?
<Incarus> zortec, drivers could be added in later version
<Sinatra> I'm running Memtest86+ right now.  Am I wasting my time, or doing the right thing?
<zortec> nejode: I can't get a live CD to work which is why I had to use alternate cd because of my onboard graphics
<zortec> nejode: apparently it's a known bug with nvidia geforce 7300/nforce series
<tjelvar> vigo, did include medibuntu to sources.list, tried to install ffmpeg (as in post), after apt-get update (no upgrade - afraid of breakage), no luck
<tjelvar> vigo, server is in production - (sucks... :-( )
<nejode> zortec: with jaunty?
<vigo> tjelvar: Ran any dh 's on it?
<tjelvar> what's dh? (thank you for u'r help!)
<zortec> nejode: yeah
<MattPhilie> Pici: Works great.. In the terminal it is currently Setting up cairo - dock - data
<kija> can anyone please help?? How to switch off bluetooth in sony vaio?
<deany> tjelvar, compile your own then.
<Tniffoc> How can I search through all the contents of all the files in a folder for a string?
<deany> tjelvar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 super duper easy.
<vigo> tjelvar: dh_ scripts are Deb Helper scripts, here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-debhelper.html
<zortec> There has got to be something I can do, I mean that is a bummer if I can't use ubuntu because my dvd/cdrom is not recognized in the kernel
<deany> tjelvar, installs to usr/local so no package breakage
<Incarus> kija, isnt there a toggle or button for it?
<salmon> is there anything that can be done about "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev sata6..."
<Tniffoc> How can I search through all the contents of all the files in a folder for a string?
<tjelvar> thanks everyone, don't need ffmeg really any more, i'll look around...
<grawity> Tniffoc: grep -r string folder
<nejode> zortec: have you tried adding "ide_disk" and "ide_cd" to /etc/modules?
<Incarus> zortec, kernel upgrade XD
<kija> Incarus: i cannot find an option to trun off bluetooth
<zortec> Incarus: how do you kernel upgrade? I've never done that before
<vigo> tjelvar: update/upgrade just updates and builds the sources stuff, it does not really alter anything unless you permit it or request it to.
<zortec> nejode: haven't tried that
<Incarus> zortec, thats difficult, wait for never ubuntu version ;-)
<grawity> vigo: update does that -- and upgdare actually installs the new packages.
<salmon> is there anything that can be done about "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev sata6..."
<vigo> grwaity: with confirmation, I thought.....?
<Incarus> kija, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9762/
<zortec> nejode: once I add ide_cd and ide_disk, do I need to reboot ubuntu?
<moymoy> can anyone offer me some support in this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213686 .. barely any threads get a hit in this forum before you'
<Incarus> kija, and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-120403.html
<moymoy> before they're pushed to the third page
<DasEi1> salmon: open aterminal ..
<talntid> if I am trying to mount a filesystem on another server, and now it just does connection timed out... where should I look first?
<tjelvar> vigo, I may be wrong but i belive that upon adding medibuntu the sources was changed, and when removing medibuntu later on, sources didn't 'roll back'? Right??
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<nejode> zortec: once I had to do something like that but through a BusyBox prompt at boot time to load the modules
<vigo> tjelvar: That sounds correct, an edit of the lists may be required to "roll it back" ...
<zortec> nejode: so I need to restart to make the changes?
<DasEi1> salmon:give url from last cmd here
<zortec> nejode: or can I run a command to reload the modules?
<tjelvar> vigo, so how to roll-back? dh does the trick??
<mdgeorge1> hello
<salmon> DasEi1: will do
<nejode> zortec: try rebooting
<mdgeorge1> is there a way to tell what config files I've modified from a package?
<zortec> nejode: ok, back in a sec
<mdgeorge1> in particular, I've changed my tomcat config, but I don't remember how
<tjelvar> vigo: medibuntu was removed, and apt-get update, and i suspect still no rollback...
<pehden> the startup app doesnt do what i was talking about, is there a way i can make start up script
<vigo> tjelvar: They can help, but I use or would use Nano, Vim or whatever text editor you are happy with and do them correctly.
<nejode> zortec: sudo modprobe ide_disk
<mdgeorge1> I was wondering if there was a command to easily diff it with the default version
<rootx_> Hello everyone, I've just installed ubuntu, and i was looking to get some themes, but when i try to extract them i get a error saying im not a admin, their is only one account on the laptop could someone help me please, via pm if possible??
<Sergio> >	anyone know how to fix this problem i get in dsmeg "device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<nejode> zortec: sudo modprobe ide_cd
<Incarus> DasEi1, why you dont kick you "ghost"?
<talntid> http://pastebin.com/febd0
<buttons840> anyone know how I can finger my localhost port 1079 to test an app?
<tjelvar> vigo: sources.list just eb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe
<tjelvar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted universe
<DasEi1> Incarus: its a another machine on my subnet, alright so, thanks
<moymoy> anyone willing to offer their support in this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-120403.html
<rootx_> can someone help me?
<nejode> zortec: the thing is that if the modules are not loaded at boot time
<Incarus> DasEi1, ok
<nejode> ...you wont have the cd either
<buttons840> !finger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finger
<salmon> http://pastebin.com/m25d48b09
<rootx_> Hello everyone, I've just installed ubuntu, and i was looking to get some themes, but when i try to extract them i get a error saying im not a admin, their is only one account on the laptop could someone help me please, via pm if possible??
<talntid> !repeat rootx_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat rootx_
<DasEi1> !sudo | rootx_
<ubottu> rootx_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tjelvar> vigo, I'll give debhelper a shot, thanks, cu.
<Pici> rootx_: No need to manually extract the themes. Just drag them onto the theme window found in System>Preferences>appearance
<Incarus> buttons840, finger use tcp port 79
<MattPhilie> I downloaded a theme for the Cairo Dock.. Where do I put the files so I can use it as a theme
<rootx_> pici: ok thanks, i'll try that aswell as looking at the site.
<buttons840> Incarus, that's the the specs say sure, but i have a finger app running on 1079 that i want to test
<grawity> buttons840: 'finger' always uses port 79. Try using 'nc localhost 1079'
<kansan___> so is there any way of getting flash to work with firefox 3.5 and ubuntu hardy?  all i see is blank white areas.
<nejode> rootx: drag and drop the .tar.gz file into the appearance dialog
<buttons840> what is nc?
<DasEi1> salmon: ?
<grawity> buttons840: netcat
<vigo> tjelvar: Also try mc and stuff, better to do that in or on a Text Editor before making or applying any changes to the system.
<zortec> nejode: back, still don't see the cdrom
<grawity> buttons840: run 'nc -vv localhost 1079', then type the username, and press Enter.
<vigo> I like vim
<buttons840> ok
<mdgeorge1> <3 vim
<Incarus> buttons840, hm, the command is "finger username@hostname", right? maybe "finger username@localhost:1079" is working, test it
<pehden> #pici
<pehden> #Pici
<Incarus> grawity, k
<Pici> pehden: I am not a channel.
<Incarus> XD
<rootx_> Thank's for your help people, it's worked this time!!!
<nejode> zortec: what does it say if you run sudo modprobe ide_cd fron the cli?
<elad`> How do I stop the top of the window becoming partially transparent when the window's not selected?
<salmon> DasEi1: i pastebined what it said
<pehden> what the privat messge rthing lol
<zortec> nejode: Module ide_cd not found
<moymoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213686 anyone? please?
<DasEi1> salmon: o, I missed it (nick?!), paste it again ?
<Pici> pehden: Just ask in the channel.
<nejode> zortec: dmesg | grep marvell
<salmon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220762/
<zortec> nejode: nothing
<nejode> marvel?
<zortec> nejode: same thing
<DasEi1> !who | salmon:
<ubottu> salmon:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nejode> zortec: dmesg | grep ata
<DasEi1> salmon: k, wrong synatx in command -l is small L
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<tjelvar> solved: se post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7632101#post7632101
<zortec> nejode: ok, have quite a bit here on ata
<pehden> Pici: i have set it up so that when startx is typed it loads into a terminal screen at a highres, this is sort of what i wanted but i want it to load into the virtualbox program
<pehden> pici any idea
<DasEi1> salmon: you can copy n paste cmd's from messenger n trml
<salmon> DaSei1: yeah
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Pici> pehden: I don't understand what you mean. We don't even use startx to start the graphical environment by default on Ubuntu.
<zortec> nejode: http://www.pastebin.org/2740
<pehden> i removed all desktops on purpose so i have startx
<zortec> pehden: ?
<Incarus> Pici, startx is sometimes working when X or Xorg isnt working
<salmon> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f135bbb37  is that what you need?
<DasEi1> salmon: yes
<salmon> DasEi1: sorry bout that
<zortec> nejode: I'm worried about ata2, ata3, and ata4 link being down.
<Pici> pehden: If you're asking how to start vbox as a daemon/service then I'm afraid I do not know how to do that. The folks in #vbox should be able to help though.
<vigo> moymoy: Look at this one, and note each line: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<pehden> #vbox
<MattPhilie> I downloaded a theme from Google for Cairo Dock.. Where do I put the folder? How do I get it to be a theme in Cairo so I can switch to it
<DasEi1> salmon: np, we're no bots :-[, which partiton you want to mount ?
<pehden> #virtualbox
<salmon> DasEi1: dev sata 6
<Pici> pehden: /join #vbox
<pehden> i knew i was missing something lmao
<Incarus> MattPhilie, extract to:~/.cairo-dock/themes/
<DasEi1> salmon: look at http://pastebin.com/f135bbb37 , you mean /dev/sda6  ?
<moymoy> vigo: i'm not having NFS problems, rather, i'm having problems with the bootup and shutdown scripts because i tried using the workaround in the Ubuntu NFS documentation
<salmon> DesEi1: yes
<zortec> nejode: I'm going to try something, back shortly
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo mkdir /media/sda6
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo mount /dev/sda6  /media/sda6
<DasEi1> salmon: cd /media/sda6
<DasEi1> salmon: ls
<malv> does ubuntu netbook remix support home encryption?
<DasEi1> salmon: can se files of that partiton there ?
<DasEi1> see*
<salmon> DasEi1: uuh tried it and got "mount point /media/sda6 does not exist"
<deany> malv, its just ubuntu with a more optimised gui for small screens.
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo mkdir /media/sda6
<vigo> moymoy: Ah, ok, see the scripts here? they discuss that, sorta. the /restart and a few others, done in a text editor are rather important.
<DasEi1> salmon: sudo mount /dev/sda6  /media/sda6
<darkangel> hey wondering if there is a program to shrink .iso files
<darkangel> or change the filetype
<salmon> DasEi1: did all that. no dice
<Incarus> deany, and limited driver support(ß)
<DasEi1> salmon: cd /media/sda6
<conny_> hola, soy nueva en esto.
<DasEi1> salmon: directory exists ?
<Incarus> deany, *(?)
 * zortec is going crazy.
<Incarus> lol, zortec
<Incarus> zortec, no panic
<zortec> I can't figure out how to get ubuntu to recognize my cdrom
<darkangel> anyone know how to or have a program to shrink .iso files or change the filetype
<salmon> Dasei1: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6,
<salmon>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<salmon>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<salmon>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> salmon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> Incarus, dont need a lot of drivers for a netbook really.
<Incarus> deany, yeah
<DasEi1> salmon: mount | pastebinit
<DasEi1> salmon: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<DasEi1> salmon: dmesg | pastebinit
<salmon> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f1dc7a8d6            http://pastebin.com/f27847551
<moymoy> vigo: where in the thread do they talk about them? the thread is HUGE!
<MattPhilie> Incarus .. eh I cannot seem to locate /.cairo-dock/themes  .. Sorry I just got it today..
<losher> darkangel: start further back. Where did this iso come from, and what do you want to ultimately do with it...
<vigo> moymoy: One sec....
<darkangel> this .iso came from a dvd and im just trying to shrink them to save room
<juanbond> Hey guys, quick question... VirtualBox or VMWare Server?
<DasEi1> salmon : could you cd to /media/sda6 (can also look it it's existance up under places)
<sebsebseb> juanbond: Virtualbox
<zortec> so am I just out of luck for my cdrom drive?
<DasEi1> salmon: aa, you got a hd error concerning your journal ..
<salmon> DasEi1: ??
<DasEi1> zortec: did hwinfo find it ?
<zortec> juanbond: VBox
<sebsebseb> juanbond: and get it directly from their site for Linux hosts  http://www.virtualbox.org
<DasEi1> salmon : do you have a live cd ?
<zortec> DasEil: Is that ran at the cli?
<darkangel> losher eventually maybe re burn to create back up dvds but mainly to make the file size smaler
<salmon> DasEi1: as a matter of fact i do
<juanbond> sebsebseb: perfect, thank you!
<neda> Hi
<vigo> moymoy: Is an Auto mount and reverse script?
<sebsebseb> juanbond: so you have USB and networking
<sebsebseb> juanbond: np
<DasEi1> zortec: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo
<DasEi1> salmon : you are on live now ?
<neda> I want to mount a long path to a short new path and want to have this mount permanently. anybody helps please?
<losher> darkangel: there are a lot of options. Mostly it depends how much shrinkage (we call it compression) you need e.g less than 4G, and where you plan to watch the compressed dvd e.g on your PC, or on a regular dvd player?
<sebsebseb> juanbond: opensource version lacks USB
<DasEi1> !fstab | neda
<ubottu> neda: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<juanbond> sebsebseb: it's for personal use anyways.
<revygttam> neda, what do you mean long path to short path? Like create an alias?
<moymoy> vigo: nope, nothing of that sort, i had a problem shutting down the computer with NFS shares, but i followed a workaround in the ubuntu documentation and i may have problems with my shutdown/bootup scripts nwo
<sebsebseb> juanbond: what you going to VM?
<darkangel> if i could compress the files to less that 4 gb that would be amazing, most are coming out about 7 to 7.8 gb per file
<MidnightDevil> yo :)
<salmon> DasEi1: no, my comp has two hard drives, OS on one, everything else on the other. thats the issue im having it mounting the other one :[  should i be on the live cd
<jduser> neda: why not using symlinks
<MidnightDevil> i seem to have a small problem, some icons on the gnome menu wont work
<MidnightDevil> any way to rebuild it?
<darkangel> and watching them would be on either or pc or a dvd player
<neda> moymoy: yes...
<DasEi1> salmon : I see, is the 20 gig ubuntu, too ?
<MattPhilie> I cannot locate where to extract a theme for cairo dock.. Can anyone specify the location of where to extract the theme I downloaded..?
<newuser007> can anybody give me a link where is exmples of ddos atacks?
<juanbond> sebsebseb: using it for testing browsers/operating systems...  i'm a web developer
<salmon> DasEi1: yes
<vigo> moymoy: Ok, that helps , using Vim or nano or whatever?
<sebsebseb> juanbond: oh ok
<juanbond> sebsebseb: it will also load vmware images right?
<sebsebseb> juanbond: yep
<zortec> DasEil: It found this:  modalias = "pci:v000010DEd000007CDsv00001462sd00007518bc05sc00i00"
<zortec> Can write CD-R:	
<zortec> Can write CD-RW:
<moymoy> vigo: nope.. the method i used is in the thread i linked earlier
<DasEi1> salmon : thats fine, no live needed, let me look at your mount again..
<moymoy> vigo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<zortec> DasEil: I don't know what to make of that
<salmon> DasEi1: ok
<Pythack> ++
<randall_> I just changed my password with usermod -p password username and now i cant log in to my server with the new or the old password
<nandonachi_> #c
<DasEi1> salmon : e2fsck -p /dev/sda5
<zortec> DasEil: It detected something but doesn't seem to exist
<losher> darkangel: standard size for a shop bought dvd is around 8G. Most common compressed size is 4G (so you can burn it onto a blank DVD) or 700M (so you can burn it onto a blank CD). Obviously, the more you compress, the worse the quality gets & the longer it takes,
<DasEi1> salmon : sudo  e2fsck -p /dev/sda5         ,*
<sebsebseb> randall_: odd command  it's   passwd username to reset the user password if you only got a root shell or   otherwise  sudo passwd username,  well that's the desktkop version,  I assume this applys also for the server
<dhaval_> I can't understand how to use wget
<juanbond> sebsebseb: 64bit os's too right?
<neda> I want to create an alias for a long path and want to have this mount permanently. anybody helps please?
<nandonachi_> any chat room which has network programming discussion for beginners?
<dhaval_> How do I say download all songs starting with afro
<darkangel> i understand the more compressed it gets the worse it gets, im looking to compress these files though, do you have a program to do that
<juanbond> meaning, i can create images and install a 64bit OS on it?
<sebsebseb> randall_: if you already got a root shell  passwd username otherwise sudo passwd username
<dhaval_> like wget afro*
<DasEi1> randall_: boot in recovery mode, use passwd to re-set (and don't forget XD)
<randall_> sebsebseb so what did usermod do?
<admaia> #ubuntu-pt
<salmon> DasEi1: /dev/sda5: clean, 38/65952 files, 19749/263048 blocks
<Sinatra> does Ubuntu 9.04 still have that problem with installing flash? or is it automatically installed now?
<dhaval_> I didn't understand the man or the help page
<zortec> This chat room is getting a lot of questions, is there a place I can go to get help on my cdrom without holding everyone up?
<DasEi1> salmon : sudo  e2fsck -p /dev/sda6
<randall_> DasEil, how do i boot in recovery mode on ubuntu server?
<sebsebseb> juanbond: yes, but on a 64bit host you might have to turn  hardware virtualization on if your computer has it, before 64bit guets will work
<stew> randall_: you ran "usermod -p password username" where "password" was the actual password you were intending to set?
<randall_> stew correct
<juanbond> sebsebseb: building my new intel i7 today, so i think we're good :)
<stew> randall_: usermod -p doesn't take a password as an argument, it takes a password hash
<sebsebseb> juanbond: if you have it,  it will be a feature in your bios,  for security reasons  computers tend not to have this feature enabled by default
<juanbond> on a asus p6t deluxe motherboard :)
<cratel> is there a way to know whether or not I am running 32 bit or 64 bit os from cli?
<DasEi1> randall_: at boot up, when grub says loading, press <Esc>,  choose recovery-kernel; are you on jaunty ?
<stew> randall_: (which you could generate with something like "mkpasswd -H MD5"
<MattPhilie> Sorry to repost.. but I was disconnected accidental.. I cannot locate where to extract a theme for cairo dock.. Can anyone specify the location of where to extract the theme I downloaded..?
<losher> darkangel: there are several: dvdrip, k9copy, handbrake, wine+dvdshrink, mencoder, transcode. k9copy is probably a good one to start with....
<salmon> DasEi1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220768/
<randall_> DasEil the server is remote
<zortec> MattPhilie: Just use the themes manager
<DasEi1> randall_: oo
<darkangel> i've used k9copy before and it didnt work very well for me
<randall_> stew what would it do if i just typed in a ascii password instead of a hash?
<MidnightDevil> i seem to have a small problem, some icons on the gnome menu wont work, any way to rebuild it?
<randall_> this is very bad
<stew> randall_: it would put the ascii password into /etc/shadow where a hash should have gone, which, since it is not a vaild hash, would disable the account
<zortec> I have been in the chat room 3 hours trying to get help on my problem... this is going to take a while
<admaia> #ubuntu-pt
<MattPhilie> zortec: I downloaded a theme off of Google and don't know where to extract the files.. Meaning I cannot use the theme manager
<randall_> stew its my superuser account
<randall_> stew can i still log in as "root"?
<losher> darkangel: I've never used it myself. Personally I prefer wine+dvdshrink. I hear good things about handbrake. I've also used dvdrip...
<DasEi1> zortec: if you don't follow up hints and respond, you'll go more crazy
<stew> randall_: uh, I don't know if you can,  you tell me
<randall_> stew soooooo im toast now
<trae> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571579  This bug going to be fixed anytime soon in 9.04?
<sebsebseb> !root |  randall_
<DasEi1> salmon : looks like a corrupted, maybe dead partiton; first question : older harddrive/ important data on it ?
<ubottu> randall_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zortec> DasEil: I've already followed up and responded, but my question is being lost in the mix
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  randall_
<ubottu> randall_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<neda> I want to create an alias for a long path and want to have this mount permanently. anybody helps please?
<stew> randall_: it sounds like perhaps you will need someone to boot into single user mode or with recovery media
<darkangel> dvdshrink is not free though correct??
<DasEi1> partition, damn
<Kreg-Work> does ubuntu have something for intel macbooks?  ubuntu seems to recognize all my hardwaer
<Kreg-Work> where other distros mostly do not.
<randall_> sebsebseb, so if i can log in as another user i can still use sudo?
<losher> darkangel: you talking to me?
<Kreg-Work> seems gpt friendly too
<DasEi1> zortec: nick is DasEi1; so hwinfo found cd ?
<sebsebseb> randall_: as long as your user has admin rights, you should be able to use sudo yes
<darkangel> yessum
<coherentlight> how does one adjust the fan speed so that it' not always on high (on my laptop) ?
<salmon> DasEi1: yeah there is some important stuff on there.. nothing i can do?
<thibaut> ya til francais
<Kreg-Work> guess my question is, does ubuntu focus any effort on macbooks or does it just happen to work.
<sebsebseb> !fr |  thibaut
<ubottu> thibaut: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zortec> DasEil: It found a device, but nothing there
<losher> darkangel: then you need to use my name, or I'll miss it in this busy channel...
<darkangel> losher my bad
<randall_> sebsebseb, im guessing a user must be explicitly granted admin status?
<zortec> DasEi: Is there an l on your name?
<zortec> DasEi: Tab completion is not working too well
<sebsebseb> Kreg-Work: install  Ubuntu is a bit differnet on a Mac book,  to do with the boot loader or something,  I don't have one personally
<darkangel> losher: i dont know all the commands and shit in here just figuring it out
<tma> Fougner: are u still there?
<jduser> Kreg-Work: are u trolling?
<Kreg-Work> trolling?
<sebsebseb> !mac |  Kreg-Work
<ubottu> Kreg-Work: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DasEi1> salmon: no well, there are more agressive methods then preen on datarecovery, but the risk to increase the damage is there, so then one would first try to get a backup of current situation, for case things go worse
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Kreg-Work
<ubottu> Kreg-Work: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<vigo> moymoy: That method I linked looked correct, it was 2008, but still looks correct.
<thiebaude> Kreg-Work: you using boot camp?
<Kreg-Work> i've got a multi boot working fine on a macbook.  of the several Linux distros i have installed on it, ubuntu just happens to have alot of hardware setup out of the can
<zortec> What is the username of DasEi with a ; or an l?
<zortec> I can't seem to get the message directed to the right person
<sebsebseb> thiebaude  Kreg-Work   bootcamp is for Windows not Ubuntu
<Kreg-Work> rEFIt with grub
<vigo> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi1>  zortec: it's a one
<randall_> DasEi1 lol
<salmon> DasEi1: ok well i don't currently have a drive large enough to back it up, so thank you for your time...
<zortec> DasEi: When you do tab, it just does DasEi
<zortec> That is why I didn't even know there was a 1, it is really weird
<Kreg-Work> i use rEFIt to boot osx, windows, and one linux.    then grub under that linux to boot /dev/sda5 and up.
<neda> is there a way to tell the os to reload the fstab file w.o restarting?
<jduser> zortec: use Dase... [TAB]
<darkangel> wtf
<zortec> Dase... That is all it does for [TAB] is Dasei
<DasEi1> k, gonna kick DasEi
<sebsebseb> !language |  darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zortec> It's like... I don't know what it's doing but that is not right
<MattPhilie> It says to extract in ~/.config/cairo-dock/themes .... I cannot find it... WHere is it?!
<deany> neda, sudo mount -a
<Zxcvb> is it possible to use a swap partition larger than 2GB?
<neda> deany: thx
<zortec> DasEi1: hwinfo found a device, but doesn't seem to exist
<randall_> sebsebseb, i hooked up a screen to the server and rebooted but i didnt get a recovery mode option
<dotblank> Has anyone gotten pulse and jack to work?
<sixdraw> I want to set up my pc to use two different screens. Problem is I have only one pci express slot being used for my current graphics card. I have another pci express card. Would my best option be to upgrade my motherboard or buy a pci graphics card, which aren't so common these days?
<losher> darkangel: windows dvdshrink is free, but diffiicult to find, and no longer maintained. For the really difficult copy protected dvds, I have to rip them using anydvd then compress using nero. Linux compression is years behind windows, unfortunately...
<zortec> DasEi1:  modalias = "pci:v000010DEd000007CDsv00001462sd00007518bc05sc00i00"
<zortec> Can write CD-R:	
<zortec> Can write CD-RW:
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: of course, but  depending on how much RAM you have,  you may not need a SWAP in the first place
<zortec> DasEi1: Now the [TAB] is working
<Zxcvb> sebsebseb: wasn't there a limit of 2gb per swap partition though?
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb:  SWAP is needed for hibernation/sleep/suspend
<vigo> Zxcvb: Yes it is possible, look at the grub how to.
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Fougner> MrPiracy, hey
<Kreg-Work> thought SWAP was only used for hibernate
<Kreg-Work> as far as power down modes go
<DasEi1> zortec: open a trml
<intx> anyone played with linpus lite on an aspire one
<intx> just wondering how it mounts the /home dir.. does it use a ramdisk?
<sebsebseb> Kreg-Work: yep maybe only for hibernate
<DasEi1> zortec: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Zxcvb> so when did the 2GB swap partition limit get overcome?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sixdraw> Hi, I want to set up my pc to use two different screens. Problem is I have only one pci express slot being used for my current graphics card. I have another pci express card. Would my best option be to upgrade my motherboard or buy a pci graphics card, which aren't so common these days?
<dasgoob> "alias eth0 skge" where do i put this?
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: how much RAM do you have?   and  8GB  swap is  rather big
<deany> Zxcvb, when we got bigger hd`s?
<zortec> DasEi1: ok done
<Zxcvb> 4GB
<DasEi1> zortec: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<thiebaude> Zxcvb: you can manually edit swap
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb:  one idea is to double the RAM,  ,but when you got 4GB RAM hmm
<Zxcvb> so I was looking at around 5-6GB swap (enough to hibernate and still have 1-2GB of swap left)
<randall_> My only admin account on my ubuntu server is locked and there is no recovery mode to boot into. any ideas other than reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: also with  4GB RAM you don't need swap, also your going to  try and hibernate the computer
<zortec> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f3e29ce02
<Zxcvb> but I thought you couldn't have more than 2GB of swap per swap partition
<dury> I would appreciate it if someone could drive me to update my firefox to 3.5
<leaf-sheep> !ff35 | dury
<ubottu> dury: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: you can have 8GB SWAP, you can  have 20GB swap if you like,  which is also way to much
<DasEi1> sixdraw: hasn't the pcie two connectors ?
<Omar87> I just tried to install an ISO image on my USB stick using UNetBootin, but it didn't boot. And now I'm trying to delete the files on it, but somehow the system tells it's a read-only device. What would the problem be?
<DasEi1> !xinerama | sixdraw
<ubottu> sixdraw: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<davro> Zxcvb: double the ram then i would need 24gig of swap, not really a scalable gauge ?
<sixdraw> DasEi1 I've only one slot on the mother board. Thre's a vga out and dvi out and svideo
<sixdraw> but i need two vga outs
<sebsebseb> davro  zxvb   24GB  SWAP is way to much
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i agree
<MrPiracy> how can i install a 32bits debian package in a 64bit system?
<zortec> DasEi1: Did you get the contents of /etc/fstab?
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: shoudn't really make SWAP any bigger than 8GB
<DasEi1> sixdraw: you can use vga and dvi parrallel
<randall_> =(
<sixdraw> what do you mean?
<juju2143> hi
<Omar87> I just tried to install an ISO image on my USB stick using UNetBootin, but it didn't boot. And now I'm trying to delete the files on it, but somehow the system tells it's a read-only device. What would the problem be?
<dury>  mine it's Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<dury> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<dury> Release:	8.04
<dury> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot2> dury: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi1> zortec : yup, and : gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: shouldn't the swap area be the same as the physical RAM memory?
<sixdraw> do you mean get a converter?
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: not with large amounts of RAM
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: if you have 512MB RAM,  you  do 1GB SWAP
<zortec> DasEi1: ok /etc/fstab is open
<DasEi1> zortec : add a line /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<dury> sorry FloodBot2.... really sorry
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: i have 8gb of ram here and created a 8gb swap, did i do wrong?
<coherentlight> how does one adjust the fan speed so that it' not always on high (on my laptop) ?
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: if you have 1GB RAM, you can do 2GB SWAP, if you have  4GB RAM you can do  8GB  SWAP, altough not needed  with 4GB RAM really.   in fact personally I have no use for SWAP  with only 1GB RAM :)
<thiebaude> MrPiracy: i have 512mb and i do 1.5gb
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: 8GB RAM and 8GB SWAP should be ok
<DasEi1> sixdraw: your displays connect both on vga ? yeah, then get adaptor for the dvi one
<Omar87> I just tried to install an ISO image on my USB stick using UNetBootin, but it didn't boot. And now I'm trying to delete the files on it, but somehow the system tells it's a read-only device. What would the problem be?
<andrewfree> I have a mac book pro so I have two graphic cards, how do I swtich what one im using on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: however you only need  SWAP space if your going to hibernate
<DasEi1> !who | sixdraw
<ubottu> sixdraw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zortec> DasEi1: Ok once that line is added, what did you want me to do?
<deany> Omar87, sudo apt-get install gparted
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: ohhh, then i can just delete it?
<moymoy> vigo: this was the only thing you linked me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<randall_> Can anyone help me recover a locked admin account on ubuntu server?
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: yep
<mmarc__2> hi, anybody knows a chan to discuss kino (kinodv) app?
<dury> so there is not a choice to update firefox 3.5 under hardy
<sixdraw> <DasEi1> cheers
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: cool, hehe
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: and I think it maybe also gets useed for suspend/sleep
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: i dont use these features
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: SWAP is  really for  computers with not that much RAM
<sebsebseb> !swap |  MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<juju2143> hi, anybody knows how to solve my problem of suspend to ram/filesystem problem?
<DasEi> zortec: save fstab, close gedit
<zortec> DasEi: Ok already done
<DasEi> zortec: sudo mount -a
<juju2143> someone?
<andrewfree> my computer has two graphic cards how do I swtich what one im using on osx
<andrewfree> err
<andrewfree> ubuntu
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: heheheh, old habits ... i'll just delete it, i believe 8gb is enough for jaunty
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: 8GB RAM is  more than enough for jaunty
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: you can probably run quite a few virtual machines   inside  Ubuntu with that as well
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: in fact I wonder how many
<zortec> DasEi: ok
<deany> 8gb, hell, I`m still on 1gb and I run jaunty and xp/ubuntu server in vm`s and still dont use swap
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: my processor is kinda old, it doesnt have virtualization
<Zxcvb> so, no idea when the 2GB swap partition limit went away? (you could have multiple swap partitions, but each one could only be 2GB, so if you wanted 8GB of swap you would have to make 4 seperate swap partitions of 2GB each)
<vigo> moymoy: Right, this is another one, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b9207af169a8d521b7f855ab4e553abd&t=637258&highlight=boot+shutdown+scripts
<zortec> deany: I also have a 1GB swap, you really don't need 2GB for a swap file
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: mine either and we don't need hardware virtualization
<MrPiracy> sebsebseb: core2duo 1.7  ... one of the first models
<deany> zortec, 1gb ram, 2gb swap :)
<LiraNuna> how safe is it to backport a package on a production server?
<zortec> deany: I have 3GB ram, 1GB swap
<DasEi> zortec: we forgot sth : sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: 2GB SWAP limit is long gone
<LiraNuna> I know it's bad practice, but my team really needs git 1.6.x
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: I didn't know there was one
<zortec> DasEi: Ok made the directory and ran sudo mount -a
<deany> mine barely touches swap space, but its there, for the small piece it does use on extremes
<sebsebseb> zortec: you don't need swap unless your going to hibernate
<MrPiracy> deany: large amounts of ram is needed by archaic OS'es ... like ... hmmm ... windows
<DasEi> zortec: so put in a cd and try to access it
<zortec> sebsebseb: True I just use standby on mine which works great
<deany> i turn mine off..
<thiebaude> yep
<zortec> DasEi: Where should the cd show up?
<zortec> DasEi: I just put in a cd
<DasEi> zortec: places or /media/cdrom0
<Zxcvb> any idea why the installer is claiming that 4GB for / is not enough?
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: ,because it isn't
<MrPiracy> so, does any of u guys know how i could get SecondLife running on a x64 jaunty? I have NVIDIA 8600 gt (more than enough for SL) and i still can't get it running
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: do you even know what / is ?
<vigo> moymoy: And this Official Doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<dury> ok guys have to run be back other day..... cheers channel :)
<MidnightDevil> perhaps it takes a lottle more than the cd itself, its uncompressed n stuff
<zortec> DasEi: nothing showing in places or /media/cdrom0
<MidnightDevil> little*
<Zxcvb> yeah, but I usually use a smaller / and a larger /usr
<moymoy> vigo: the official docs are what caused the problem =\ but thanks for linking me to this thread
<vigo> moymoy: Here is the launchpad /bug report https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipsec-tools/+bug/37536
<hdon> hi all. i have confirmed that the "Fixed" font from Etch is provided by the package "xfonts-base." this font appears in gtk/gnome font selection dialog windows under Debian Etch. I have also confirmed with md5sum that the "xfonts-base" package is identical in Debian Etch as it is in Ubuntu Jaunty. my problem is: in Ubuntu Jaunty, none of the font selection dialog windows show my favorite font! what am i to do?
<FLJoh1> Guys there is a fellow that was here last night and his name was sea something does anyone know what his whole name is?
<zortec> FLJoh1:  Check the chat logs to see if you recognize his name
<Zxcvb> so what makes *ubuntu need more than 4GB on / even if /usr is over 30GB?
<FLJoh1> ﻿zortec:thank you
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: do like 8GB for /  sincey ou got your /usr
<sebsebseb> Zxcvb: or  is it just  recommending you don't have less than 4GB?
<zortec> DasEi: Is it just not possible to get my cdrom working? I didn't really think I would be spending almost 4 hours in the ubuntu irc room troubleshooting
<JuJuBee> I need a new dvd burner.  Any models/brands that are better with ubuntu?
<Wizi> 1400 people, wow!
<vigo> moymoy: I am happy if I helped at all, I have no idea what a NFS shared memory widget is,
<DasEi> zortec: dmesg | pastebinit
<hdon> actually Wizi, it was 1394 people, which is even better than 1400 because of Firewire ;)
<hdon> oh he's gone
<edbian> JuJuBee: I have yet to see a CD drive (or DVD drive) that doesn't work perfectly with ubuntu.
<JuJuBee> K
 * rootpt is away: Estou ocupado
<JuJuBee> Me either, but thought I'd ask...
<zortec> edbian: That is not comforting...
<pehden> how to install sound with term, with blackbox
<edbian> JuJuBee: Typically it is a great idea to scope the hardware market for linux support before buying. :)
<zortec> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f48367993
<edbian> zortec: You've seen a CD drive that ubuntu didn't recognize?
<zortec> edbian: Yeah, mine :)
<zortec> edbian: I've been trying to get it working for the last 4 hours in ubuntu
<jacobu> I know compiling custom kernels isn't supported, but after doing so, the linux-headers package I built doesn't seem to install asm/types.h (and several others).  Is there a special link I need to make after installing a custom kernel header package?
<edbian> zortec: Really?  Is it usb-external or something?
<zortec> edbian: Lite-On DH-20A4P-04 SuperAllwrite OEM DVD Burner - 20x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, PATA, Black (L12-1142 OEM)  	
<zortec> edbian: That is the drive we are trying to get recognized in ubuntu
<pehden> also i need some help setting up a connection manager for lan
<Sinatra> okay i'm getting ready to install linux ... for good ... can someone reassure me everything will be fine??
<niallj> Sinatra: has been for me so far :)
<thiebaude> Sinatra: you'll have fun with ubuntu
<MidnightDevil> lol Sinatra
<qwyeth> What directory is most likely to contain launchers that run when I log in to gnome?
<Sinatra> well i have been dual booting for a while, i'm now ready to make the full switch
<MidnightDevil> make sure you have backed up all your data before something goes wrong in the partitions phase :)
<MidnightDevil> if you do it right, i doubt it messes up
<zortec> Sinatra: Just follow the installation process carefully and watch what options you select :)
<MidnightDevil> but if something goes wrong, even on the user side, at least you have backed up :)
<tepose> im 12 and what is this?
<MidnightDevil> shit happens and we know it :P
<Sinatra> well i'm doing it to my laptop ... and i backed up everything i could and put it on my desktop
<zortec> edbian: You have seen that drive before?
<davro> Sinatra: Just click your heals three times while singing there's no place like home, everything will be just fine :)
<edbian> zortec: No.  Sounds like a typical drive though.
<MattPhilie> Umm.. where do I extract a theme that I downloaded for Cairo Dock?
<edbian> zortec: You probably could've figuered that out from my previous statement though, "I've never seen a CD drive that didn't work with ubuntu"
<edbian> zortec: :p
<zortec> edbian Yeah :P
<Nehyx> !paste | Nehyx
<ubottu> Nehyx, please see my private message
<edbian> zortec: Good luck with it!
<Nehyx> thanks very much
<cl0s> hey is there a simple way to lets say have ebox-unified-communication on one virtual host and ebox-office on another but have them both share the same users/groups?
<qwyeth> I recently installed awn, and while configuring it, it said "a startup directory does not yet exist for this user account" and I told it to create one.  I want to look at that directory that awn created.  Where might it be?
<cl0s> virtual server*
<rags> can we have multiple SA for the same ipsec tunnel??
<tepose> im 12 and what is this?????
<zortec> edbian: I'm not ready to give up yet, but it's exhausting being in a chat room for 4 hours for one problem :)
<rags> that is spdadd statement in ipsec-tools conf?
<zortec> edbian: In my linux experience, I've never had a problem with cdrom drives
<itswhatev> qwyeth: have you tried docky?
<coherentlight> how does one adjust the fan speed so that it' not always on high (on my laptop) ?
<MrPiracy> I am receiving this error message when running a program: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<edbian> zortec: Besides this one?  Have you tried the drive on a different machine to rule out hardware error?
<tepose> enyone elses high?
<tepose> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<MrPiracy> how can i fix that?
<edbian> zortec: Can you boot a live CD from it?
<th0r> MrPiracy: you need to install libGL
<zortec> edbian: I have tried it on Windows and it works fine and I can't boot a Live CD because of my onboard graphics
<MrPiracy> th0r: how do i do that?
<edbian> zortec: You're just in linux hardware hell aren't you?
<th0r> MrPiracy: via synaptic I would assume, although if you had installed the program via synaptic it would have installed the lib also
<qwyeth> itswhatev:  No, haven't tried docky yet.
<qwyeth> Found it.  It's ~/.config/autostart/
<itswhatev> qwyeth: i'm a convert
<rags> any ipsec gurus here?
<zortec> edbian: Yeah I really am... it's a bummer but I'm hoping through the community that we can at least work out my cdrom issue
<MrPiracy> th0r: i believe the lib is installed .... fglxinfo and direct render are fine
<zortec> I thought it would be as simple as installing cdrom drivers, but that didn't go over too well
<anavarro> Hi
<MrPiracy> th0r: this program is barking about my system being 64bits and i need 32bits packages installed
<th0r> MrPiracy: right...that can be a problem
<anavarro> there is any tool to measure the traffic a tomcat session in bytes?
<zortec> DasEi: Have you come up with anything?
<MrPiracy> th0r: fixable?
<th0r> MrPiracy: that is why I installed the 32bit jaunty even though I have a 64bit cpu
<leaf-sheep> !chroot | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<DasEi> zortec: no relevant info found, still seeking
<zortec> I wish I could get the linux developers in here, heh
<Artissimo> I just installed Xsane but I can't find it! :-O where are GUI applications installed in ubuntu ?
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: What package, btw?
<zortec> Artissimo: You can open synaptic and see what packages are installed
<Artissimo> zortec: is synaptic the package manager?
<deany> Artissimo, Xsane is usually under "graphics"
<zortec> Artissimo: yes
<deany> Artissimo, main menu
<leaf-sheep> Artissimo: killall gnome-panel (refresh your panels).
<syslq78> leaf-sheep, does that work if you killed your panes by accident'
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: iḿ just trying to run SecondLife
<leaf-sheep> syslq78: No. You can't kill panels.  Only can hide the last panel.
<MrPiracy> it's barking about ia32-libs
<syslq78> That's a relief
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: the webpage u sent me looks kinda scaring .... i just want to run a game
<h00k> I freshly installed Jaunty today, coming back from Karmic Koala (leaving my /home untouched) and I don't have autocomplete with apt-get in my terminal and I forget how to re-enable it/
<nsh> what's the easiest (and quickest) way to transfer a large file from one ubuntu box to another, over a wireless network?
<DasEi> zortec:pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> paste*
<qwyeth> nsh: scp
<nsh> right
<MrPiracy> what's the best irc client for jaunty?
<DasEi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<h00k> MrPiracy: try a bunch, xchat, kvirc, irssi,
<h00k> MrPiracy: pidgin,
<zortec> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f727b6c2b
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: I'd say irssi but that's overkill for somebody new like you.  Use xchat instead.
<intx> can someone explain what these options mean? a result from mount: none on /mnt/home type aufs (rw,si=cb2f1e80,xino=/home/user/.aufs.xino,create=mfs,dirs=/home/user=rw)
<DasEi> MrPiracy: and xchat and kopete for the most common
<jander991> Hello all.
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: i am very familiar with irc programs/network ... was just assuming there was something better than xchat ... it sux
<h00k> !hi | jander991
<ubottu> jander991: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: What is it that you're looking for in your IRC client? :)
<jander991> I'm looking for some direction.  I'd like to help with cleaning up the "New / Undecided" bugs.  Doing a quick search, sorted by "Least Recently Changed," displays bug reports from over 2 years ago.  How should I proceed with these bugs? Most are from Fiesty/Edgy and I'm sure they have just been abandoned.
<jander991> I've asked this question in #ubuntu-bugs, with no response.
<Mouse> I like xchat
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: a way to fine tune it would be a good start
<h00k> I freshly installed Jaunty today, coming back from Karmic Koala (leaving my /home untouched) and I don't have autocomplete with apt-get in my terminal and I forget how to re-enable it.
<zenlunatic> MrException, there are powerful cli ones
<sixdraw> DasEi1 : One other question. Can you run xinerama with just one graphics card?
<jander991> h00k, try reinstalling bash-completion
<twig11> What utility does Ubuntu provide for extracting .rar archives
<zenlunatic> MrPiracy, there are powerful cli ones
<twig11> ?
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: for example .. this chat room is so full of messages, i'd light to highlight the lines with my nickname on it
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: as well as my own lines
<IceWind> twig11,  unrar?
<DasEi> sixdraw: yes, if the card itself is dualhead-able
<Mouse> MrPiracy, you can do that in xchat
<h00k> jander991: bash itself autocompletes, just not with apt-get things
<MrPiracy> Mouse: how? highlight box in config is not working
<h00k> MrPiracy: xchat can do that
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: It should automatically highlight the lines with your nicknames. I think you need to finetune it first. I never use anything default. :)
<sixdraw> DasEi1 : by dual headable you mean having a vga connector and a dvi?
<jander991> h00k: silly question, does aptitude autocomplete?
<Mouse> MrPiracy, it's in the options let me look exactly where
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: i usually do that too, but ubuntu is giving me so many problems
<DasEi> zortec:hwinfo | pastebinit                ; it's strange, I don't find any cd in the logs, though it seems to be connected (accordind hwinfo )
<Mouse> MrPiracy, it's under alerts in prefernces
<twig11> IceWind: it doesn't look like that's included in the default installation.
<h00k> jander991: actually, it appears that sudo 'apt+tab' won't even give the option for apt-get or aptitude
<nsh> ok, scp isn't particularly fast...
<twig11> IceWind: is unrar on the Jaunty Desktop CD?
<MrPiracy> Mouse: what's ur version? 0.26.1 here
<nsh> 200KB/s over wireless, is that normal?
<DasEi> sixdraw: use !tab for nick ; can be both, vga or dvi, depends on cards archtitecture, but most cards with two connectors support it
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: Hey.
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: You're using xchat-gnome, not xchat.  That's different packages.
<Mouse> 2.8.6
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Mouse> leaf-sheep, yeah
<MrPiracy> lol
<jander991> h00k: single-tab or double-tab? there are alot of apt-* binaries
<MrPiracy> ok, hold on
<Mouse> MrPiracy, yeah
<Mouse> you need xhcat
<h00k> jander991: either
<Mouse> xchat*
<FloodBot2> Mouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: Purge that son of bitches.
<zortec> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f727d450d
<IceWind> twig11,  is is not use "sudo apt-get install unrar", after file-roller will be able to deal with rar files
<Slart> I have a problem with transferring files to an external USB stick (64bit jaunty)... speeds start out ok but then just drops down to almost nothing.. transferring a big file (>2GB) literally just halts after a minute or two.. has anyone else experienced the same symptoms?
<sebsebseb> !language |  leaf-sheep
<ubottu> leaf-sheep: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sixdraw> DasEi, thanks
<h00k> jander991: pressing it once should go alphabetically through the options available (apt-get, then aptitude)
<MrPiracy> Mouse, leaf-sheep: hehehe, ok ok
<MrPiracy> Mouse, leaf-sheep: much better
<Mouse> MrPiracy, see
<Mouse> I love xchat
<MrPiracy> Mouse, well, i can relate to that .... but now with that piece of crap i was using 2 mins ago
<intx> hmm.. how do I delay writing to a certain directory, so it's only written in 30 second intervals?
<leaf-sheep> Slart: I did experienced it few times in the past when I firstly switched over in Intrepid.
<jander991> h00k: pastbin your ~/.bashrc file please.
<twig11> IceWind: the machine isn't online, so I'd have to install it manually. is that the only way then?
<Mouse> MrPiracy, i did that too
<jander991> h00k: pastebin*
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Seems like a bug in kernel or such.  Not quite sure why.
<Slart> leaf-sheep: oh.. it got better? or you changed something?
<Mouse> but luckily xchat-gnome didn't work for me
<zortec> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f727d450d
<zortec> DasEi: I can't remember if I already pasted it
<leaf-sheep> Slart: I tried what I can.  Filezilla, Nautilus, SCP.  Does not help.
<MrPiracy> Mouse, lucky you
<jerknextdoor> i need a way to get the restricted drivers onto my 9.04 laptop with no internet connection.  any help?
<TTxT> anyone knows how to create a deb with diferent cflags and cxxflags?
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Eventually it disappeared.  I don't know.  Could be because I'm using Jaunty, but... really.  It was weird and it happens for some people.
<h00k> jander991: I didn't have one, its blank with a custom alias I had set
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep, can we get back to the lib32 problem? you were saying ....
<h00k> jander991: I believe it blanked itself after installing karmic
<h00k> jander991: I don't have a template to go by, just my one alias.
<Slart> leaf-sheep: hmm.. well.. let's hope for karmic =) thanks
<jander991> h00k: hmm, I"m not entirely sure how to regenerate it, but .bashrc controls bash completion.
<jander991> Does anyone know how to regenerate a ~/.bashrc file?
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Np. :)
<h00k> jander991: let me try a dpkg-reconfigure bash
<jander991> h00k: okay, delete your old bashrc though
<Slart> jander991: isn't there a default one somewhere that gets copied to new users?
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: My XChat --> http://tinyurl.com/nxty9b
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: You need to finetune your XChat first to your likings.
<vvvv> I am booting the ubuntu installer from a usb flashdrive with grub, now i want to use a repository on the usb disk to do the installation (not a cdrom image) how to do this?
<h00k> jander991: yeah, it didn't recreate it.
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: Anyway, as for 32bit-in-64bit, I never have the needs to do that.  So I don't know nor did I try them.
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: Check for debs first. ;)
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Second+Life
<DasEi> zortec:nah, hwinfo also has to cd /dvd, that info was wrong, to me it looks like a loose cable (the data one) or a broken drive
<DasEi> no*
<IceWind> twig11,  yes. get the deb file manually and then use dpkg to list any needed depencie that may not be installed
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep, tu likings, me likings dude .... awesome customization
<nsh> iwl
<ethereality> How do I configure terminal profiles such that a terminal window will open in a specified working directory?
<TTxT> anyone knows how to create a customized deb?
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep, done that, i got their package, but it won't install saying wrong architecture
<nsh> oops. anyway. i set iwconfig wlan0 rate 54MB/s and the speed shot up from 200KB/s to 6MB/s
<DasEi> zortec:another place to check would be disabled in bios; if you boot a live cd, can you see it then ?
<nsh> strange that networkmanager doesn't automatically achieve the highest possible rate though
<h00k> jander991: I did
<h00k> jander991: I did cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<zortec> DasEi: Yeah it works in the bios because I was just running a Windows XP disc
<jander991> h00k: Fix it?
<zortec> DasEi: It seems to be ubuntu specific or possibly linux related
<h00k> jander991: Yep.
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: Running 64bit?
<DasEi> zortec: hmm , your other hardware is't so exotic, ever tried a live-boot ?
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep, what's the whole point of 64bits then .... just to make "a few" application launch 0.0000000001 secs faster?
<h00k> jander991: sometimes it takes talking with someone and bouncing ideas to get my brane working
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i am having a bit of trouble with an external harddrive i have. 1: files are totally transfering to it when i transfer through ubuntu and 2: vista is saying that the folder(in which i have transfered files into) is corrupt or inacessible. any ideas?
<zortec> DasEi: What do you mean a live-boot?
<lufis> anyone know when compiz will work again with my intel graphics? It used to work great, but compiz isn't even enable-able anymore
<jander991> h00k: Nice.  I was about to send you a link to my bashrc heh. Good to know /etc/skel exists.
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep, yes, 64 bits
<DasEi> !live | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<h00k> Stargazer: how do you have the external formatted?
<h00k> Stargazer: if its fat32, try checking using gparted, if its NTFS, do a checkdsk on it from Vista
<DasEi>  zortec: have you got a ubuntu-desktop cd ?
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: I'm getting you a link for explanation.  Anyway, if you prefer 32, you can.  I'm using 64bit myself.  Also, if you really want stable linux, use LTS release.  I don't know but it sounds like you're having hard time in linux.  New user?  Rushing things too fast?  No idea.
<DasEi> zortec: anyway, how did you install ?
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<mattalexx> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu Ibex on my server. I have no need for gnome (it's headless), and I'd like to not load it everytime I restart the comp. Anyway to remove it or disable it so that I just get a command prompt?
<Stargazer> H00k, i will try that. bbl
<zortec> DasEi: I used an alternate text cd and installed xrssi for irc and then ubuntu-desktop for GNOME
<Fougner> mattalexx, why not install the server edition?
<Kalmi_> Stargazer, um... you could reformat it and than it will probably work...
<h00k> Stargazer: good luck
<dudu> Hey guys. Is it normal for a usb or esata hdd to have really slow write speeds when it is encrypted with truecrypt and mounted with ubuntu? If so, is there any way to fix it? When I mount a truecrypt drive in ubuntu 9.04 the write speed maxs out at 5.0 MB/s whether i connect it through usb 2.0 or esata... Thanks
<zortec> DasEi: I could not use any of the other methods because of my onboard graphics
<h00k> Kalmi_: probably not an option if there is already data on it
<TallGrrl> greetings! ubuntu newbie with a question here...
<th0r> mattalexx: uninstall gdm
<mattalexx> Fougner, Oh I thought server had Gnome too. Because it's the same size.
<arejay> anyreason tar dosnt follow symlinks, i did some goolging and apparently tar cfh home.tar home/ should follow all symlinks, but it dosnt
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot (You read this too?)
<th0r> mattalexx: or just disable it so it doesn't start
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: i'm not that new, but i have never used linux on a daily basis .... everytime i want to make it my default OS, i face so many problems i end up giving up
<h00k> heading out, Peace all.
<Cripple> Hey, guys, how do you know which version of Ubuntu you have?
<Fougner> mattalexx, nope, the server is a little bit different =)
<Fougner> TallGrrl, speak up!
<DasEi> zortec: and can you d/l and burn in windows ?
<defrysk> lufis,  http://beranger.org/v3/wordpress/2009/05/04/jaunty-kernel-2630-fixes-the-intel-video/
<TallGrrl> thanks Fougner!
<mattalexx> I don'
<lufis> Cripple: System > about ubuntu
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: yes, i did ... kinda scary, one of those things that may get a whole lot of other thigns stop functioning
<Cripple> Thank you, lufis
<deany> the new intel driver also fixes it, afaik
<TallGrrl> i just got this book called ubuntu for non geeks (i'm a sort of geek but not fully...yet) and i've loaded ubuntu into my computer for dual booting with windows
<Fougner> TallGrrl, yep
<Fougner> go on ;D
<lufis> defrysk: that doesn't seem to help. I'm running Karmic and my graphics card has apparently been blacklisted.
<th0r> TallGrrl: you should check out tldp.org too
<sekyourbox> any good webcam/security software for ubuntu??
<defrysk> the later kernel supports gem boosting intel big time
<TallGrrl> when i rebooted, i saw ubuntu loading, i think, then i got this screen that said something about a Busybox
<lufis> defrysk: It says "Desktop effects could not be enabled" after it "Searches for drivers"
<Fougner> ah, error =)
<defrysk> lufis, what model card do you have ?
<ubun00b> sekyourbox: I knew one, just a minute, it had an Egyptian name...
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: What kind of problem?  What machine btw?
<JoeKerr> how do i connect ubuntu 9.04 to a network
<TallGrrl> and there was something that looked like inframs\
<lufis> defrysk: intel gm965
<TallGrrl> and it was asking for a command.
<Fougner> initramfs+
<TallGrrl> yes!
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: If that helps, I have a test machine running KDE. I can test-install and see if it goes well for me and Second Life too.
<Bob_Dole> JoeKerr, it should automatically
<Fougner> TallGrrl, probably something went wrong at the boot
<zortec> DasEi: I could before I wiped windows with gparted... heh
<Fougner> TallGrrl, what hardware do you work with?
<JoeKerr> fresh install and no options to configure tcp/ip
<Stargazer989> H00k, what was that command to do on windows?
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: SL is one of them ... before that i had a hard hard time to get my TV tunner working properly, openoffice wont open password protected excel files
<shazzr> Is it only with Matrox graphics card that the resolution in gnome gets totally fucked up (on a desktop computer) if you don't turn on the screen at once?
<TallGrrl> pc, windows xp
<Fougner> hmm
<Bob_Dole> JoeKerr, just plug in an ethernet cable, and it ought to just connect.
<TallGrrl> do i need to reinstall?
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: amoung many other little issues that requires hours of searching
<Fougner> well, a little bit more specific? =)
<Cripple> Hey, I
<shazzr> I've had that experience...and the solution is simply to put the screen on before you power on the computer.
<TallGrrl> i'm sorry...what do you need to know?
<defrysk> lufis, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Fougner> TallGrrl, just some specs
<jerknextdoor> any help getting wireless to work on a clean install of 9.04
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: is ur test machine running 64bits jaunty?
<Fougner> anyway, maybe you see an error somewhere?
<lufis> defrysk: thanks
<mattalexx> Fougner, So the server edition doesn't include Gnome at all?
<JoeKerr> was an xp machine connected to a home network..didnt change anything ...but ubuntu won't connect
<Cripple> I'm back. Wondering about getting WineHQ to work so I can run Dwarf Fortress. I don
<DasEi> zortec: so ubuntu somehow recognized the cd, then.. first try would be a desktop live cd, next knoppix to check fstab and find out the right driver for your cd/dvd; also hardy desktop could work to get the right modul-name
<Fougner> mattalexx, shouldn't do nope.. it's made for headless servers
<Cripple> I don't have a system sources thing in my menu.
<defrysk> lufis, you will revert to an older version, but preformance is much better
<TallGrrl> i'm trying to install the desktop version from a copy of the disk that's in the book.
<lufis> Hmm
<Bob_Dole> JoeKerr, there is the occasional ethernet card that isn't supported.
<Fougner> mattalexx, I'm running my server headless.. administration via ssh is just fine..
<Fougner> TallGrrl, ah, well, have you managed to finish the install?
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: Well, when you're committing to a new OS, it require commitment and time before you get to hanging of it. After a while, you start to get smart.  (ie, write down notes of your issues and the solutions) for future references.
<zortec> DasEi: That is a lot of steps - I won't even remember all of that and I'm kind of exhausted in this hot weather trying to figure out what is wrong with my cdrom
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: Yes. 64 Jaunty.
<DasEi> zortec: a case for dr. seldom if you could boot from it, but then drive doesn't show up anywhere
<TallGrrl> install finished, disk kicked out of my cd/dvd
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: heheheh, that's exactly what i am doing right now
<ubun00b> sekyourbox: I have no idea where I got that Egyptian name from, but it's called motion - http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: and i love new OS's, i got a bunch of them installed here
<TallGrrl> i got as far as the ubuntu setup window that says "reboot now"
<Cripple> I'm running Hardy Heron, and I'm wondering how I find System Sources if it's not a tab in my menu.
<Fougner> TallGrrl, aha, and now when you boot it up, you see the busybox ?
<Bob_Dole> Cripple, Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Kubuntu?
<DasEi> zortec: k, take a paper, write down jaunty desktop, knoppix, hardy desktop, have a pinacolada, d/l those and try it later
<sekyourbox> ubun00b, thanks a bunch
<Cripple> Ubuntu, Bob_Dole
<photobug13> Hey guys....where does the casper-rw file go in the live usb ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: I have "Notes.txt" and "Packages.txt" -- Notes and What Packages to remove/purge.   Also, separate $HOME for easier life.
<TallGrrl> i get to choose windows or ubuntu. i choose ubuntu and then i get that Busybox screen
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: what's the video card u have in ur test machine?
<DasEi> zortec: google will give you the links
<Fougner> TallGrrl, do you see any error messages when in busybox?
<TallGrrl> BTW, the disk is for Hardy Heron
<Bob_Dole> lemme fire-up xvnc on my server(which oddly, runs the desktop version, though I basically only do SSH administration >.>)
<JoeKerr> what is the learning curve for ubuntu for a windows user?
<ubun00b> sekyourbox: no problem, learn & educate instead of fear & incriminate :)
<dudu> Hey guys. Is it normal for a usb or esata hdd to have really slow write speeds when it is encrypted with truecrypt and mounted with ubuntu? If so, is there any way to fix it? When I mount a truecrypt drive in ubuntu 9.04 the write speed maxs out at 5.0 MB/s whether i connect it through usb 2.0 or esata... Thanks
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: a separate $home is a good tip ... i should have done that too
<Fougner> JoeKerr, depends ;)
<TallGrrl> no error messages, just the inframs\ and it says type "help" for a list of commands.
<zortec> DasEi: Should I first reinstall windows?
<Orange_v_Blue> My computer has been acting up lately, I'm not sure why... seems to be related to processor or memory. It worked just fine for quite a while on Jaunty, however recently it has been "clogging up" - I do simple things and if pseudo-freezes. Seemingly related is a random blip when I play music. Both of these get fixed when I close out a few processes, nothing in particular though. Any ideas?
<Kalmi_> TallGrrl, no lockups? no nothing?
<TallGrrl> and it gives me a list of commands that i don't know...
<TallGrrl> no lock ups.
<JoeKerr> i can work networks with windows but i feel like an idiot with ubuntu
<DasEi> zortec:if one of them boots and shows your cd, can come here (even from live) again to extract the right mods
<TallGrrl> i don't know what command to give it
<SuspectZero> JoeKerr, its fairly easy as all the graphics and what not are very similar but it all depends on how indepth u want to go with it
<TallGrrl> and there's nothing in the book about if this happens.
<zortec> I got an ubuntu live cd but my onboard graphics, is that going to prevent me from booting?
<Fougner> TallGrrl, busybox is a "swiss army knife" of commands, "included" in the kernel afaik
<DasEi> zortec: why reinstall windows ?
<JoeKerr> i can't even do the basics with the file system
<SuspectZero> TallGrrl, i know the solution
<ubun00b> Does anyone here have experience with pendrivelinux? I'm trying to create a casper-rw file but I'm failing hard - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/
<zortec> DasEi: For burning a CD...
<Kalmi_> TallGrrl, well... it's not supposed to happen... :)
<SuspectZero> did u just install it TallGrrl ?
<Kalmi_> TallGrrl, external cd reader?
<SuspectZero> or is it when u pop in the live cd?
<TallGrrl> just installed. external cd reader/dvd player/burner
<DasEi> zortec: you don't dualboot ?
<Kalmi_> TallGrrl, external hdd too?
<Fougner> ubun00b, what is the install on? portable HDD or something?
<TallGrrl> i have an external hard drive, but it's unplugged.
<zortec> DasEi: Yeah I was dual booting, but not sure if you remember I wanted to do a clean install of windows so I deleted the partition and created a new one of 80GB
<SuspectZero> TallGrrl, ok what is the ubuntu part say
<zortec> DasEi: I don't have anything on that partition now
<TallGrrl> i'm trying to load ubuntu onto my c drive
<SuspectZero> in ur grub menu.lst?
<TallGrrl> what does the ubuntu part say?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Talk here. I
<ubun00b> Fougner: USB flashdrive, I tried the 1024 filesize, but when trying a 2048 filesize I got an error saying no space left (I'll copypaste my terminal results in a moment)
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I'll try in a bit.
<SuspectZero> it should say something like "kernal /boot/vmlinuz_2.26.9 something somethingsomething"
<Fougner> TallGrrl, try write "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" in the busybox terminal
<TallGrrl> nothing. i saw the spash screen for a quick second and it looked like it was trying to open or load...then busy box came in
<DasEi> zortec: yes, oo; other question : is your sys updated/graded ?
<Bob_Dole> Ok, too hot. My AC is fail, I'm dripping sweat... so I'm going to find someplace cool.
<ubun00b> Fougner:
<ubun00b> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=casper-rw bs=1M count=2048
<ubun00b> dd: writing `casper-rw': No space left on device
<zortec> DasEi: upgraded/graded how?
<TallGrrl> what should that do?
<Fougner> ubun00b, that's quite a "hard way" to do it.. at least for me ;D
<SuspectZero> TallGrrl, type in "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<SuspectZero> that willl print your menu.lst
<DasEi> zortec: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubun00b> Fougner: I will bow to you if you have an easier way :P
<SuspectZero> which is the screen u get on boot up tht asks whether u want to load up ubuntu or soemthign else
<Fougner> ubun00b, to get things straight. you want an install of ubuntu on a flash drive, no?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: ok, thx
<TallGrrl> wait...is that Lst or 1st?
<SuspectZero> lst
<SuspectZero> ell ess tee
<Kalmi_> :)
<TallGrrl> ah! thanks!
<Fougner> short for "list"
<Fougner> minus the "i"
<Kalmi_> SuspectZero, what do you suspect the problem is?
<Bob_Dole> l1 have the same character for a lot of fonts, it drives me mad
<SuspectZero> Fougner, tht would have been the smarter way of saying it
<sekyourbox> I keep my webcam in the new box and hook it up.  No one would suspect
<TallGrrl> thought so!
<SuspectZero> Kalmi_, the root=/ is pointing to the wrong partition
<ubun00b> Fougner: I have the persistent install already on my flashdrive, but not enough room (my casper-rw file atm is around 800mb, and I want one to have 2048mb)
<sekyourbox> just put holes in the package for the wire
<TallGrrl> so what should be on this list i'm telling it to give me?
<SuspectZero> its an argument in the kernal section
<Kalmi_> SuspectZero, Ubuntu is using GUIDs... hwo could that happen?
<sekyourbox> people have been taking stuff from my room, ill catchem now
<Fougner> ah, so you're trying to create one with different size
<SuspectZero> Kalmi_, no idea. ive just found that getting rid of the guids and using a root=/ does the trick
<zortec> DasEi: I thought there was an icon to upgrade/update your system?
<ubun00b> Fougner: that's entirely correct :)
<jdu> GUID or UUID?
<photobug13> ubun00b, hey, where does that casper-rw file go? :)
<SuspectZero> jdu, uuid
<DasEi> zortec: if you used it, it does the same
<TallGrrl> after i get this menu list printed...then what?
<Bob_Dole> I kinda hate uuids.
<Fougner> ubun00b, you don't want to boot the live-cd and boot/setup ubuntu on the flashdrive that way?
<ubun00b> photobug13: in your root directory of your flashdrive if IIRC
<SuspectZero> TallGrrl, look for a line that starts with kernal
<SuspectZero> copy and paste that line here
<Bob_Dole> Mostly because when acronis resizes partitions to fit on a 30MB smaller driver, it just obliterates them.
<MrPiracy> abac
<nightrid3r> i'm trying to write  cd image to a disk, i only have a dvd-r dl available, braero can't find the media and k3b refuses to write a cd image to dvd-r dl any suggestions?
<photobug13> Oh nice...thanks! Hmm I wonder why mine never recognizes... I'll keep trying thanks!
<ubun00b> photobug13: no prob :)
<jdu> SuspectZero,  that's what I thought.  you can use the vol_id command to find out whether the uuid listed is correct for the drive you want to be /
<DasEi> zortec: little craziness is a side effect of study, so don't get mad and let the cd check for you
<SuspectZero> nightrid3r, i think k3b requires extra plugins for that, but i could be wrong
<TallGrrl> i'm going to have to get out of windows, restart my computer and try and reboot in ubuntu and find this line and bring it back here?
<vigo> nightride3r: Yes,,one moment
<SuspectZero> jdu, oh i didnt know that.
<nightrid3r> SuspectZero: k i'll check that
 * Bob_Dole still sweating. can't think of anyplace cooler to go that doesn't require a lot of physical effort..no car and such..
<MrPiracy> a
<Kalmi_> SuspectZero, jdu.... sorry... guid is the M$ word for uuid... "g" stands for global... "u" stands for universally... duh...
<SuspectZero> TallGrrl, can we take this to pm
<SuspectZero> it would be easier
<zortec> DasEi: Try a Live CD of ubuntu first?
<ubun00b> Fougner: I'm already on the liveCD (ubuntu liveCD 9.04), and I'm trying to create a casper-rw file that way (as it's described on http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/)
<nsadmin> TallGrrl: at the moment I'm not seeing another way...
<TallGrrl> 'k
<SuspectZero> i'll take this one guys
<SuspectZero> :)
<Fougner> ubun00b, what fs do you use on the usb drive?
<zortec> DasEi: What if I have that onboard graphics issue?
<nsadmin> TallGrrl do you have another machine?
<exnihilo> any xmodmap/keyboard mapping gurus around?
<jdu> Kalmi_, ok. :)  on linux, the g often refers to group
<DasEi> zortec : as told above, again , really strange behaviour if you installed from a cd, and then the rom neither appears in logs, hardinfo or dmesg
<ubun00b> Fougner: fdisk -l shows me it's FAT32 (/dev/sdb1)
<zortec> DasEi: maybe ubuntu doesn't have support for my cdrom?
<ubun00b> and it's a 4GB flashdrive
<zortec> DasEi: I know that is strange, but it's one thought
<jdu> ... but in this case it is universal which is of course the same as global...
<Bob_Dole> So, everyone has All-In-Ones these days.. they finally caught on to the awesome design apple had for years Dx
<Fougner> ubun00b, ah, well, and where is the "error" ?
<vigo> nightrid3r: Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<nightrid3r> thx
<jdu> DasEi, is there a device in /dev
<jdu> ?
<jdu> DasEi, eg  /dev/scd0
<DasEi> zortec : saw jdu ?
<nsadmin> TallGrrl do you have another machine?
<vigo> nightrid3r: That also shows alot of other stuff, but it shows what is suggested to use.
<zortec> DasEi: nope
<jdu> DasEi, oh sorry; was I speaking to wrong person :/
<SuspectZero> does ubuntu 8.04 come with an irc client?
<ubun00b> Fougner: the error occurs when I try to do the dd command, and using 2048mb instead of the 1024mb listed on the example of the pendrivelinux website (I'll upload my log, just a moment)
<Fougner> zortec, try to write /dev/cd in the terminal, and then press the "tab"-button twive
<Fougner> good
<sixdraw> such a great chat room, no wonder ubuntu is such a succesful distro
<mrwes> SuspectZero, yes, pidgin or you can install Xchat
<Orange_v_Blue> My computer has been acting up lately, I'm not sure why... seems to be related to processor or memory. It worked just fine for quite a while on Jaunty, however recently it has been "clogging up" - I do simple things and if pseudo-freezes. Seemingly related is a random blip when I play music. Both of these get fixed when I close out a few processes, nothing in particular though. Any ideas?
<zortec> Fougner: What should happen?
<Bob_Dole> suspect: Pidgin supports it, and it ships by default, but you can install xchat, and several others
<perlmonkey> *sigh* I think I've hosed my server. I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and now I'm unmet dependencies for gcc-4.2 and libraries
<Fougner> zortec, it should auto-complete or list a few alternates
<ascheel> I have a network issue that I"m hoping someone knows something about.  When I transfer huges amounts of data over my network (rsync approx 1 TB of data over thousands of files, music, movies, etc) on gigabit network, it ocassionally locks up and all network activity stops.  IRC, SSH, rsync, FTP, everything.  It clears up about 1 or 2 minutes later, but until then it's stopped entirely
<zortec> Fougner: It doesn't list anything...
<ubun00b> Fougner: here it is http://pastebin.ca/1498726
<mrwes> actually Empathy is coming in as default in the next release
<jdu> zortec, depending on the cdrom drive it might also start with  sr  sc  etc
<zortec> jdu: I don't know what those are...
<Fougner> zortec, this way
<zortec> jdu Sorry I'm also tired.  I have been working on this issue since about 10am
<jdu> zortec, in linux, there are device files in /dev that represent you hardware
<Fougner> ls /dev | grep cdrw
<zortec> It's 2:30pm now
<Fougner> zortec, execute that cmd
<nightrid3r> vigo: i just need to get the image written, the install box is a new quad core so it meets all the specs
<jdu> zortec, if they do not exist, it means the hardware is probably not recognized
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, what RAM and processor do you have?
<zortec> Fougner: Nothing
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: 2 GB ram, 1.46 processor. I only wonder because this is a recent issue, and nothing dramatic seems to have changed. is there something I can clean out, maybe?
<DasEi> jdu: he said he installed with the textinstaller, and rom neither shows up in syslog, dmesg or hwinfo, so pobly a missing module in jaunty, though on the installer cd, that's why trying live jaunty-hardy knoppix
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: 1.46ghz, sorry
<vigo> nightri3r: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu
<Fougner> zortec, try to tab with /dev/s then
<zortec> There is a "pktcdvd" when I grep for cd in /dev
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, is the processor dual core or just pentium 3?
<hunterm10> I'm having a problem in Ubuntu 9.04, can anyone help me?
<jdu> hmm
<Fougner> zortec, your cd is a SATA-unit?
<DasEi> !ask | hunterm10
<ubottu> hunterm10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zortec> Fougner: PATA is all I know
<Fougner> ok
<vigo> nightri3dr: and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zortec> Fougner: I guess pata is a form of sata
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: just pentium 3... or at least not dualcore
<Fougner> zortec, no, not really
<Bob_Dole> I like P3s.. I want more of them, in the 1ghz range.
<midian_> hi all
<happy> hunterm10: no one can help you if you do not ask a question
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Linux is fun.  I'm learning as I install debootstrap for no reason other than helping you. :)
<zortec> Fougner: When I tab with /dev/s I get sda1/sda2/sda3
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, Well it sounds like you may be running software that's too graphics intensive for you processor such as compiz?
<DasEi> zortec: is it connected with a flat ide cable or a slim sata cable (often red or yellow)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: learning what?
<koro> can someone try something out so I know the bug that i seem to have found is reproduced in other systems?
<zortec> DasEi: I connected it with a red cable I believe, but let me check again
<fantazam> hi is it possible to install new firefox 3.5.1 to hardy 8.04.3?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: How to chroot 32bit in 64bit apps.
<histo> DasEi: or black
<Fougner> zortec, those are your partitions on the HDD.. I'd say
<jdu> zortec,  it is really strange for it not to work; i volunteer at a place where we put ubuntu on lots of computers and the drives only don't work if they are (1) extremely old inwhich case the install won't work even or (2) dead
<Kalmi_> !fx-3.5 | fantazam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fx-3.5
<histo> DasEi: you can get them in any color
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: did u try to run SL first?
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, have you enabled desktop effects etc.?
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: don't have it. This happens with supposedly low-intense stuff going on---printing to pdf from a webpage, listening to music
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: From the getdeb?
<Fougner> fantazam, try getfirefox.com? :P
<ubun00b> fantazam: I believe it's possible but not recommended for it's a really new version and probably buggy therefor
<ascheel> I have a network issue that I"m hoping someone knows something about.  When I transfer huges amounts of data over my network (rsync approx 1 TB of data over thousands of files, music, movies, etc) on gigabit network, it ocassionally locks up and all network activity stops.  IRC, SSH, rsync, FTP, everything.  It clears up about 1 or 2 minutes later, but until then it's stopped entirely
<zortec> hmm, it seems to be connected with an ide cable
<vigo> nightrd3r: I gave the first as a sorta guide, the second is HowToBurn Iso, I hope that helped.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: both ... www.secondlife.com and getdeb
<zortec> my 320gb hard drive is connected with a red sata cable
<photobug13> hey, quick questin.. How do you know when your casper-rw file is working? Does it show roughly 4GB free when it is set up right?
<fantazam> yea but theres no .deb packages
<fantazam> for new firefox
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: no, they're all off. i have a crappy graphics card, so I try and avoid that issue in the first place
<DasEi> histo: I'll order one in grey with a red stripe on one side ;-)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i believe they're not gonna work
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Going to getdeb now..
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, fair enough, strange though
<photobug13> ubun00b, did you know you need 7zip to unzip the 4GB casper file from pendrivelinux.com?
<koro> In ubuntu 9.04, with both expo and cube activated, if you try to "rotate cube" (e.g. press the key binding to rotate left) while expo is open, compiz segfaults (it doesn't crash X, just compiz dies)
<koro> can someone confirm this?
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, usually that's what causes those problems
<jdu> zortec, plugged in, etc, I hope too
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Btw, getdeb is always a good source to get your apps.
<Bob_Dole> My 320GB Sata drive is connected with a translucent sky-blue sata  cable :D
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: I know..... something's taking up lots of processor or ram, but I'm not even sure what.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i believe getdeb is more complete, it will come with some extra packages needed for it to run
<photobug13> The others can be unzipped with the regular archive manager except the 4GB one if I remember right
<zortec> jdu: Yeah it's plugged in, hardware is working, but for some damn reason it just does not get recognized in ubuntu
<Kalmi_> ascheel, did it happen in the last few minutes?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: yes, i noticed that
<hunterm10> I'm using ubuntu, in wubi, and I keep trying to download packages, but it will stop downloading 2 packages until the finish, it's having problems with getting progrms that have translating in the name...
<histo> zortec: is the cdrom known working?
<zortec> jdu: I mean, haven't had this issue with windows and linux mint I think recognized the cdrom but I can't remember
<fantazam> !fx-3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fx-3.5
<ubun00b> photobug13: it looks like a normal file, and if you implement it right (i.e.: copy+paste it to your root of your pendrive), all your settings will still be there and will have persistency :)
<ascheel> Kalmi_: I can reproduce it any time I need just by running rsync or FTP and start pushing very large files
<histo> zortec: check the master slave settings on your cdrom.
<zortec> histo: yeah, cdrom drive is working without any glitch
<Bob_Dole> !tremulous
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous
<Roster> how do I open a port on my machine?
<Bob_Dole> Dx
<Kalmi_> fantazam, there is a ppa repo for firefox dev builds....
<Roster> and how do I see what ports are already opened
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: the processes I usually kill to make things work better (because I know vaguely what's unneccessary) are pulseaudio (i usually use alsa), bluetooth (don't have it, why does it keep loading?), things like that...
<DasEi> !ff3.5 | fantazam
<ubottu> fantazam: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<zortec> histo: what am I checking for?
<jdu> zortec, have you googled the make to see if people have problems with it?  If it worked in mint, it should be fine with ubuntu though.
<histo> zortec: you just said you had this issue with windows
<photobug13> Oh nice... Ok thanks ubun00b thanks.. was just wondering if it would show freespace of 4GB and then get filled with whatever you put but I'll try that...this stuff confuses me haha
<zortec> jdu: I can't find anyone who has a similar problem with this particular drive
<bluedalek> Hello everyone..  have a sound problem.  running 9.04 and ONLY get sound with Totem and when testing, I get the 'test tone'... been through the 'comprehensive sound guide' on the Ubuntu forums.. no luck
<fantazam> tnx i will go to last link for ffx 3.5
<Roster> how do I open a port on my machine? and how do I see what ports are already opened?
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: I told ubuntu not to load bluetooth, but for some reason it always does anyway. not sure what that is, but that's a whole 'nother problem.
<ubun00b> Fougner: it wasn't my intention to get a casper-rw file from pendrivelinux.com (that will lose my current settings), it was my intention to make a new (larger) one while booting into liveCD from ubuntu
<histo> zortec: on the back of the cdrom there is a jumper for master/slave/cable select    make sure its set appropriately.
 * Bob_Dole has already changed the default executable for tremulous. using TJW's backport rather than the original executable. Runs great, and "your client is old!" warning.)
<zortec> jdu: however, on the site where I got the drive the question was asked "does the drive work with ubuntu" and no answer was posted
<histo> zortec: you can only have 1 master and 1 slave on a ide cable
<zortec> jdu: I'm not 100% sure if it works or not
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: getdeb's SecondLife's deb worked.
<Fougner> ubun00b, but apparently you don't have the space
<histo> zortec: ahh who makes it?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: how?????????
<Fougner> ubun00b, how much free space is it?
<fantazam> kalmi_: do you have installed 3.5.1?
<zortec> lite-on, let me get you the full make (got it from tigerdirect)
<histo> zortec: it should work
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I install the deb from getdeb.  Are you sure you got the right deb? o.O
<zortec> Lite-On DH-20A4P-04 SuperAllwrite OEM DVD Burner - 20x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, PATA, Black (L12-1142 OEM)  	
<zortec> that is the full make and model of the drive
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: whatś ur video card?
<hunterm10> can anyone help!?
<histo> zortec: as long as its not defective. Do you have anything else on the cable that is running to the cdrom like another cdrom or harddrive
<hunterm10> my question is: I'm using ubuntu, in wubi, and I keep trying to download packages, but it will stop downloading 2 packages until the finish, it's having problems with getting progrms that have translating in the name...
<Kalmi_> fantazam, no... i am using the official repos.... but there is an offical ppa
<histo> zortec: there should be no problem with that.
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Try this.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: right deb? there was only one deb
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: No... There are like 5.
<ubun00b> Fougner: that's what it's telling me indeed, but how can I free some space in order to make this file? (I have 4GB ddr3 RAM on my laptop currently)
<DasEi> zortec: I'll gfy, but that's not at all exotic
<bluedalek> anyone here who can help with sound problems?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: wow, i saw only one
<zortec> histo: but what I can't explain is the drive works 100% in windows, it's just when I boot into ubuntu the kernel doesn't even seem to notice I have a cdrom
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep:  let me go back to the site
<Kalmi_> ascheel, ok... do it... and after it happens have  a look at the output of "dmesg | tail" and post anything suspicios that you see here
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: http://www.getdeb.net/download/4351/0
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Or you find it yourself. :o
<jdu> hunterm10, that it really strange.  But if it is related to wubi, probably few people have experienced it here.
<histo> zortec: Is anything else on the same cable?
<zortec> DasEi: I don't know if it's a problem with a dual boot system or really what the issue is here
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, I presume you've checked system-?preferences-?startup applications
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Seems like PEBKAC.  Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair. :)
<Fougner> ubun00b, you're on the live cd now right?
<ascheel> Kalmi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220796/
<ubun00b> photobug13: also these pages have some nifty info - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/tools/
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, oops replace ? with >
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<MrPiracy> my bad
<koro> In ubuntu 9.04, with both expo and cube activated, if you try to "rotate cube" (e.g. press the key binding to rotate left) while expo is open, compiz segfaults (it doesn't crash X, just compiz dies).
<MrPiracy> i see them now
<ubun00b> Fougner: yes that's correct
<koro> Can someone please try to reproduce that?
<histo> zortec: Anything else on the same ide cable?
<Kalmi_> ascheel, wth...
<photobug13> Ohhh thanks ubun00b ! I could use that
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: yea, that's where I'm turning it off. still keeps coming up for some reason. It's bluetooth capable, but doesn't actually have it installed (ya know, a big open space inside, but nothing's there)
<zortec> histo: nothing else connected to that cable
<zortec> histo: it runs from the drive into the motherboard
<Fougner> ubun00b, what you try to do, according to the log you posted, is to create a 1GB file in the RAM fs
<h32Lg> hi
<Kalmi_> ascheel, post the full output of dmesg....
<TTxT> anyone knows how to create a deb with diferent cflags and cxxflags?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: geez, i'm stupid
<ascheel> Kalmi_: lol, my thoughts exactly.
<Fougner> ubun00b, what you WANT to do, is to create a casper-rw on the usb
<hunterm10> @jdu well the thing is it will try to download everything and almost all of it will not download, those ones that dont download, all they do is just say failed
<ascheel> Kalmi_: standby
<h32Lg> does anyone know, why i cant install php5.3 on my local machine as apache2 module ?
<histo> zortec: Set it as master on the jumper. Maybe there is an issue witht eh bios and cable select that windows is okay with but nix isn't.
<histo> zortec: i've seen stranger things happen.
<Fougner> ubun00b, so..if you cd /to/the/place/ where your usb is "mounted" then you can create with the same command, and of=usb
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Heh. It's okay.  Let me know if it works for you.  Meanwhile, I'm installing 32-bit Jaunty minimal base in debchroot at the moment. :)
<ascheel> Kalmi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220797/
<zortec> histo: I haven't done that before, how does that work?
<nightrid3r> vigo: i must be realy stupid today, my writer doesn't support dvd-r dl disks :)
<Fougner> ubun00b, you're with me? =)
<DasEi> zortec: yes, supported http://www.bioticaindia.com/lite-on-20x-pata-dvdrw-dh20a4p-04.html
<h32Lg> i got the following error: apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jdu> hunterm10, is the installation new?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: ok, i'll be right back
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Most of time, people don't need to use chroot for that.  I'm sure you won't.  I myself haven't neeed to.  Alrigh.
<histo> zortec: on the back of the drive usually between were the power and ide connections are there should be a vertical jumper.
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, trry this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173629
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Let me know if it works for you. :)
<jeremy_c_> I've installed sun-jdk and then went to run apt-get install ant and it wants to install gcj. How do I make ant realize I want to use sun's java? I already used update-java-alternatives -s sun-6-jdk and typing java -version at the prompt proves it calls sun's java (the only one installed).
<hunterm10> @jdu absloutly, just installed hour ago
<histo> zortec: youc an change its position for either master / slave / cable select
<zortec> DasEi: what is that link you just gave me? I see it's supported by xp/vista, but not linux
<Fougner> ubun00b, when you have the live cd, and you pop in the usb, it should auto-mount and you can see an icon on the dekstop, no?
<ubun00b> Fougner: I see, so I replace the target dir (in this case ubuntu) into teh mnt dir of the flashdrive?
<jdu> hunterm10,   run:  sudo apt-get update     and see if that helps.
<Fougner> ubun00b, of = output file or something
<ubun00b> Fougner: I did a manual mount because it failed an automount, but theoretically yeah ;p
<DasEi> zortec: read last line
<hunterm10> @jdu ok just wait a sec
<Fougner> so you have to change directory
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, if you have a Dell or perhaps other laptops wupport it, then you can try disabling the option in your bios
<jdu> hunterm10, that may not do anything
<Fougner> or , make the command of=/mnt/usb/casper-rw something like that
<dudu> Hey guys how can i restart the calendar app in ubuntu 9.04 it sort of got stuck so i cant minimize it. thanks
<histo> zortec: it will work in nix something else is going on.
<zortec> DasEi: I noticed it said some drivers
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw, it's a really old (~4 years) acer
<zortec> histo: Can I do this while the computer is on or I need to turn it off?
<histo> zortec: turn the machine off change the jumper then power up
<histo> zortec: the jumper from the factory is most liekly set for cable select. Change it to master and turn the computer on.
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, Edit /etc/default/bluetooth and change the line "BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=1" to "BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=0"
<ubun00b> Fougner: so in other words, my command would look something like: dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/nano casper-rw bs=1M count=2048
<zortec> histo: I can't see the jumper right now
<jack_> can anyone help me setup grub
<nsadmin> jumpers? someone has jumpers? oh, on the mobo
<Fougner> ubun00b, if the usb is mounted in /mnt/ yes
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, that seems like the best way to me
<nsadmin> jack_: no, not just anyone
<hunterm10> @jdu its frozen at 98% Waiting For Headers
<Fougner> ubun00b, in ubuntu, things often get mount under /media/... but that's just when it's installed on the HDD maybe. I don't know
<dudu> Anybody?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i will
<histo> zortec: you might have to pull the drive. There should be a sticker on the drive that will explain the setting. Also some text on the back explaining.
<ubun00b> Fougner: is there a chance that it will overwrite my original casper-rw file, hence deleting all my persistent settings that I have atm ?
<Fougner> ubun00b, is there an icon on the desktop?
<edbian> dudu: What's the name of the app?
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: while I've got someone who knows what they're talking about, have you tried the system janitor? Might that help the mystery processor/ram clogs?
<nsadmin> jack_ what have you done so far
<zortec> histo: Yeah I see a diagram that I can follow, let me set it to master and I will be back
<Fougner> ubun00b, yes, if the file is named casper-rw, it will be overwritten
<edbian> dudu: Are you talking about the calendar that's part of the clock in gnome panel?
<Kalmi_> ascheel, did it work ok somewhen in the past?
<dudu> edbian, i dont know, its just the main calendar/time app
<dudu> edbian yeah
<ascheel> Kalmi_: not that I know of, no.
<edbian> dudu: You could kill and restart the panel
<ubun00b> Fougner: nope, but it's mounted under /mnt/nano
<edbian> dudu: open a terminal
<dudu> edbian, ok, how?
<Shawnc> Why do I get these errors? http://pastebin.com/m1af7d10d
<histo> zortec: what is it set to now?
<bluedalek> Anyone here good at trouble shooting sound problems?
<Fougner> ubun00b, however, google for "resize casper rw" if you really had a hard time configuring it
<edbian> dudu: type "killall gnome-panel"
<Kalmi_> !sound | bluedalek
<ubottu> bluedalek: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fougner> ubun00b, ok
<zortec> DasEi: I also ran sudo apt-get upgrade & apt-get update
<ascheel> Kalmi_: I don't know if it makes a difference, but I also have a second NIC in that PC, also gigabit, very similar chipset.
<jdu> hunterm10, hmm.  It sometimes takes a little bit.  If it really can't complete, it may be that there is a repository it can't access or some other network problem.
<jack_> nsadmin, i have two harddrives. one has vista and then i unplugged that harddrive and installed linux on the other. now even if i try to boot into the other harddrive it takes me to grub which doesnt' have vista. it used to work and i've done that a few times already
<Kalmi_> ascheel, which works fine?
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, I'm really not sure about that. haven't tried janitor yet but i suppose its worth a try. The guy on that post actually said sudo /usr/lib/hal/hal-system-smbios --bt 0 is the best way to stop bluetooth
<sixdraw> so try that
<ubun00b> Fougner: I think I'll do that since I really want to maintain my settings there
<ascheel> Kalmi_: and I think when I get home, I'm yanking it from the PC.  Actually no, it only connects at 100 mbit.  /shrug
<h32Lg> no suggestions ?
<edbian> dudu: You can use The system monitor if you prefer GUI (or to learn the names of processes if you get stuck like this again :) )
<zortec> histo: I'm thinking slave or master
<hunterm10> @jdu its download some packages now :D
<zortec> histo: But I can't tell for sure
<dudu> edbian, thanks. the calendar got out of the way, but i cant see the time... doesnt matter ill just reboot eventually i guess. thanks again
<ascheel> edbian: htop > system monitor (IMO anyhow)
<Shawnc> Why do I get these errors? http://pastebin.com/m1af7d10d
<jdu> hunterm10, good.  all of them?
<MidnightDevil> can someone tell me how to rebuild de gnome menu list? most shortcuts wont work :s
<Kalmi_> ascheel, both pci?
<nsadmin> jack_ um ar you there?
<ubun00b> Fougner: I really appreciate all the help you gave me :)
<ubun00b> http://pastebin.ca/1498743
<ascheel> Kalmi_: one is on-board, other is PCI
<edbian> dudu: see what ascheel said? ^
<ascheel> Kalmi_: on-board one is the one currently in use.
<Fougner> ubun00b, np
<jdu> MidnightDevil, update-grub
<edbian> dudu: If a restart doesn't fix it let me know!  I'd love to help more :)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: hmmm nope, it is not running ... it installed though
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, try asking the board again, maybe someone can help you with the slow system problems
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: I'll try both, since I already did the first one
<Fougner> ubun00b, try this
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Installed.... and you ran the SecondLife button?
<jack_> nsadmin, yes. I just typed a long reply lol
<MidnightDevil> isnt grub exactly jdu, its the gnome menu
<MidnightDevil> :)
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: thanks a bunch
<Kalmi_> ascheel, (i hate realtek :) let's have a look at the output of "cat /proc/interrupts"
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: from the menu, yes
<jdu> MidnightDevil, oh.  I saw menu.lst
<bluedalek> Kalmi_:  I have already done all those steps.  My sound works fine in Totem, but not in any other app such as VLC, Moovida, Amarok.. ect..
<zortec> histo: It's set as slave
<ascheel> Kalmi_: you got it!  Standby
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: I would like to mention that ubuntu has far, far, better support than anything else I've ever used on a computer.
<jdu> :)
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Any error messages or such?
<Fougner> ubun00b, you caaan do it this way.. dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=500 >> casper-rw
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: nothing happened ... i tried to run secondlife from the terminal and it showed me the same messages
<Fougner> >> = append
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: no stupid phone menus or anything :)
<Fougner> > = overwrite
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: no errors, just nothing happening
<jdu> MidnightDevil, not really what you typed.  You can edit it with the menu editor and that is all I know
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: maybe i screwd my system too much
<sixdraw> Orange_v_Blue, no problem, yeah I know it does, I've been using it since the first distro and haven't turned back
<zortec> should a cdrom drive be running as a slave?
<jdu> zortec, not if there is more than one
<aperson> is there a image viewer available that will only pop up the image, no window borders or anything?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Hmmm. You think you did?  Either way it should work because you installed it recently.
<zortec> jdu: there is only one cdrom
<Kalmi_> bluedalek, have it ever worked ok before?
<jdu> zortec, I mean not unless there is more than one
<ascheel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220798/
<Orange_v_Blue> sixdraw: only thing that worries me is now that this one works so well, It's physically falling apart, and I need a new one.... that works with ubuntu. That part's slightly annoying, but worth it
<ubun00b> Fougner: thanks, but won't that let me create a 500mb casper file? (I really need a 1GB+ one)
<ascheel> Kalmi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220798/
<jdu> zortec,  then it should be cable select or master
<MidnightDevil> ok tks
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: let me reboot and see if it works
<zortec> I'm going to change it to master and see what happens
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: brb
<nsadmin> ok jack_ so you have grub on the drive, you just need to add the boot stanza for the other os to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<h32Lg> no suggestions ?
<Fougner> ubun00b, you _append_ on the exisiting casper-rw file
<Orange_v_Blue> Anyone have experience with computer janitor or solving system slowdowns (unrelated to video)? Wondering if one would help the other
<epicreviews> Because of recent events, for my own personal sanity, I'd like to get a linux Anti-Virus. What would you recommend for Ubuntu? ClamAV?
<Fougner> ubun00b, then you should run the command "resize2fs casper-rw"
<mneptok> Orange_v_Blue: "this one" what? computer?
<jack_> nsadmin, i'm not sure where grub is (im assuming my 2nd harddrive since the first one was disabled) and i'm not use how to add the other os
<DasEi> zortec:so it's pata, are you sure to have master/slave jumper setted correctly ?
<Fougner> epicreviews, if you have the 32bit verison you could try AVG ;D
<epicreviews> I have 64 bit
<knasto> is anyone familiar with glipper? how does the nopaste function work?
<burkmat> Attempting to play videos on my Eee, but the CPU isn't powerful enough to handle it - I happen to have an Ubuntu Server idling in the building and I'm looking for a way to have the server help my Eee with the decoding and playback of videos... Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Shawnc> Why do I get these errors? http://pastebin.com/m1af7d10d
<Orange_v_Blue> mneptok: oh, yea my current laptop is glued together. but that's a whole 'nother issue too <grin>
<nsadmin> jack_: the thing is I dunno how to boot vista either... so, we need more information
<mneptok> epicreviews: a virus scanner is really not necessary
<Fougner> epicreviews, then clam would be my first option
<ubun00b> fougner: thanks very much, I'll try that one :)
<ascheel> burkmat: 1.6 GHz Atom CPU?
<jack_> nsadmin, are you asking me for information or are you telling me that you don't know how to help?
<burkmat> ascheel, 900 MHz iirc.
<Orange_v_Blue> Anyone have experience with computer janitor or solving system slowdowns (unrelated to video)? Wondering if one would help the other.
<bpascal123> not sure
<Fougner> burkmat, maybe convert the videos to a lower rate?
<DasEi> epicreviews: also you can get antivir to work on cmd-line
<knasto> like when i select nopaste in glipper, absolutely nothing happens. does anyone know how to fix this?
<epicreviews> is there a graphical frontend for clamav?
<ascheel> burkmat: don't bother trying.  You are simply not going to be watching anything higher than low-end video.  I'm on a 1.6 GHz and I can barely even watch Youtube
<Fougner> ubun00b, don't forget to backup the casper-rw file :O
<arand> epicreviews: depends on what you aim to use the AV for, I'd say that if you want proper real-time scanning I'd guess you'd have to go proprietary...
<burkmat> Fougner, well... I want the higher rate, playing it on a 40" LCD so quality is appreciated.
<DasEi> Orange_v_Blue:
<DasEi> !BUM
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Kalmi_> ascheel, the 220 IRQ looks very odd... I have no idea what that means...
<Fougner> burkmat, then I don't know =)
<ubun00b> Fougner: definitely, I won't forget you or what you've said :)
<mastercactapus> hi, ive been having a problem shutting down, if i watch a console i see it fails to unmount / cuz its busy and it says will now restart and just hangs, i always just did ctrl+alt+del but eventually corruption catches up with me (that and root keeps needing to be rechecked)
<ubun00b> Fougner: thanks very much again!
<burkmat> ascheel, but since I have a 3 GHz AMD idling in the house... shouldn't it be able to help in some way? even if it ends up being the server playing the movie and just streaming to my Eee in some way?
<knasto> can someone please help me fix glipper?
<ascheel> burkmat: even if the video streams it, your eee has to decode it no matter what.  Only thing that other PC can do is downsample it.
<ascheel> Kalmi_: I agree.
<dennda> Did somebody manage to get Moonlight working with the Feynman lectures?
<dennda> (in firefox)
<Fougner> ubun00b, I've got a 4GB usb too.. no use for now.. what did you first do?
<Kalmi_> Could someone have a look at this /proc/interrupts file and tell me what that 220 means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/220798/ (it's for ascheel)
<burkmat> ascheel, Hm... Alright, guess I better just try to get the AMD plugged into the TV.
<ascheel> burkmat: that's my advice
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: didn't work .... if i run from the terminal i get this http://pastebin.com/m529348c3
<Orange_v_Blue> Anyone have experience with the computer janitor?
<knasto> anyone ave experience with glipper the gnome paste application?
<ubun00b> Fougner: make liveUSB from ubuntu liveCD - system > administration > startup disk creator
<Fougner> ubun00b, ofc.. thx
<ascheel> Kalmi_: that *IS* the NIC using the connection, too
<Shawnc> rofl, anyway i can revert back like an hour ago?
<Shawnc> I rlly fucked up
<ascheel> !language | Shawnc
<ubottu> Shawnc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<samek> hello
<ubun00b> Fougner: no prob, again thanking you for your support, I'll see you some other time!
<samek> any chance to convince sabayon into working under ubuntu?
<SuspectZero> Shawnc, are u on a live cd?
<Shawnc> Sorry, but i really badly did :P
<ubun00b> all the best!
<Shawnc> nope dual booted comp
<Fougner> ubun00b, I look forward to it =)
<SuspectZero> Shawnc, wht did u do?
<h32Lg> no suggestions ?
<samek> sabayon app crashes when i click edit profile
<knasto> someone help me with glipper
<h32Lg> no suggestions ?
<Shawnc> i tried to mess around with my wireless card
<koro> could someone run a quick test to see if my bug is really a bug so i can report it?
<Kalmi_> ascheel, yeah... but why is IRQ 220 assigned to it... and what does such a high IRQ means at all...
<Shawnc> now I can't use it anymore
<koro> please?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: You're trying to run a BETA version?
<koro> turn on expo and cube in compiz, go to expo, and press one of the "rotate left/right" keys <-- causes compiz to segfault
<ascheel> Kalmi_: I'm looking at some other examples around the web, and it doens't seem out of place.
<Shawnc> so, again, anyway to revert back like an hour ago?
<SuspectZero> Shawnc, wht were u doing
<ascheel> Kalmi_: this isn't mine, but look at this example.  Plenty of IRQs in the 200+ range:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910157
<SuspectZero> Shawnc, pm me
<mastercactapus> can anyone point me in the right direction?? (wont unmount / at shutdown)
<SuspectZero> i'll help u there
<Shawnc> SuspectZero: does it matter what I was doing?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Did you try those packages?
<stroyan> Shawnc:  The line "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process" looks like another dpkg or apt-get is running at the same time.  If none is running you may need to remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock to release the lock.
<knasto> does anyone here use glipper the clipboard manager. if yes, can someone help me get it to work?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i got the package for jaunty 64bits
<Shawnc> stroyan: i don't need help with that anymore, i just need to revert back an hour please.
<SuspectZero> Shawnc, no but the more info u give me the better i can help u
<Shawnc> How do I do that?
<Fougner> Shawnc, there is no such thing as a time machine in linux
<Kalmi_> ascheel, hmm... PCI-MSI-edge....
<SuspectZero> w
<SuspectZero> Shawnc, tell me whht u were doing wht commands u typed, etc
<stroyan> Shawnc:  You could reinstall and slowly run the clock forward to get to one hour ago.
<SuspectZero> thts the only way we can revert it. by undoing those commands
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Wait.
<Fougner> SuspectZero, could you help me undo the rm -rf / then? =)
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Did you uninstall the old debs before you tried the right getdeb deb?
<edbian> Shawnc: You could maybe describe what your system is like now and what you want it to be like in specific detail and we could help you get it that way.
<bpascal123> any ubuntu expert here?
<Fougner> bpascal123, probably not =)
<SuspectZero> Fougner, recovery software ftw
<ascheel> Kalmi_: I'm wondering what that means too and I haven't found any solid answers
<SuspectZero> XD
<edbian> bpascal123: What's your question (I am not claiming to be an expert)
<bpascal123> ok edbian
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i didnt get the other deb installed, but i downloaded and umpacked the one from secondlife.com ... it's not a installer, just a script
<nsadmin> jack_: telling you I only know part of how to help. the booting vista part is what I don't know, but once we do know, I do know what to put in the menu.lst
<bpascal123> Ubuntu desktop - there are no miniatures on workspaces
<nsadmin> but your grub is set up now except for that part
<Kalmi_> ascheel, ok... high IRQ still seem magic too me... whatever... You could try googlig "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit timed out"... There are a lot of hots with different suggestions... :) First thing i would try is the noapic option...
<edbian> bpascal123: Like the little mini windows that show up in the switcher applet?
<Kalmi_> ascheel, *hots
<bpascal123> yes
<bpascal123> i had it
<knasto> can anyone help me?
<bpascal123> i lost it
<ascheel> Kalmi_: noapic or noacpi?
<Kalmi_> ascheel, *hits
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I see.
<Kalmi_> ascheel, noapic
<Kalmi_> err... sorry...
<nsadmin> how can jack_ boot vista using grub?
<ascheel> Kalmi_: where did you find "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit timed out" from?
<edbian> bpascal123: It is possible that there are there but the window color is the same as the background color.  Have you been messing with your theme?  What did you do that changed it?
<edbian> that they are there*
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i just opened synaptics and completely removed, am downloading to try again
<mastercactapus> if i remount the root partition as readonly (ctrl alt sysreq r) would it be safe to shutdown? or would it still be [unclean]
<Kalmi_> ascheel... your dmesg... there is quite a nice kernel opss at the end of it...
<gangil> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ascheel> Kalmi_: now I see that.  Thank you!
<nsadmin> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<bpascal123> current theme is based on new wave ... ubuntu 9.04
<rwturner> any one know if the jaunty dvd images are too big for a dvd-rw
<knasto> arg
<nsadmin> !boot vista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot vista
<Kalmi_> ascheel, yw... I'm glad I could get you started in finding the cause :)
<bpascal123> minor changes
<bpascal123> but not about colors
<knasto> arg!
<SuspectZero> !vista nsadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista nsadmin
<Fougner> rwturner, they shouldn't be :O
<SuspectZero> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hoonteke> has anyone else been having graphics problems since installing updates in the past 24 hours?
<edbian> bpascal123: Mmm.  Odd.  Have you tried killing / restarting the panel?
<hoonteke> specifically with the nvidia driver?
<markw_> argh, this is killing me.  I can stop/start networking and almost exactly 5 minutes later my network speed drops to 1/10th.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: same :(
<rwturner> Fougner, i have one downloaded and every program i have tried to burn with says the image is too big, some even fail after attempting
<nsadmin> SuspectZero: that has how to boot from grub?
<knasto> off to the mint channel for me....
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: :(
<Fougner> rwturner, you're on a windows machine?
<darkhamm_> hey people, where i can find documentation to know how can i make by myself gstreamer's pipelines for sound juicer?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Well I don't know.  All I did was snag the getdeb deb and install it.  Ran SecondLife and it worked. >_>
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: how about the error message about a library that couldnt be loaded? maybe i have to locate it?
<Fougner> rwturner, link to the image you downloaded, pls
<rwturner> Fougner, one sec, will do
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: You can run "locate firefox" and it'll show you paths.
<SuspectZero> nsadmin, no, try this
<SuspectZero> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SuspectZero> there u go
<Kalmi_> hoonteke, there were no graphics releated updates in the last 24 hours...
<demogorgon15> hello
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i ran "locate libGL.so.1" and it found two files in /usr/lib
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: should i copy it somewhere else?
<bluedalek> Anyone able to trouble shoot sound?  I only get sound when using Totem.. all other apps such as VLC, moovida & Amarok are silent.  I have tried three different sound boards too.. the on-board C-Media chipset, a VIA ICE 1724 w/ optical out, and currently using an SB Live! card.  Same results with all.  The onboard is currently disabled
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: why cant SL find them?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Err, to where?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I'm trying this on the amd64 laptop.  If it worked... then I think you b0rk something with script or such.
<mitkok> Hey, guys. I have laptop connected with external monitor. Does anyone know how to make my laptop display the main ?
<Fougner> bluedalek, have you tried to adjust things in alsamixer and stuff? =)
<bluedalek> Fougner, yes I have.
<Fougner> mitkok, dualhead is a pain in the ... when it comes to linux =/
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I'm trying this on the amd64 laptop.  If it worked... then I think you b0rk something with script or such.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: type "locate libGL.so.1" in ur laptop. where are these files?
<mitkok> Fougner: why, it works perfect for me
<bluedalek> I've been through almost all 150+ pages of the Ubuntu forums 'comprehensive sound guide'
<mitkok> Fougner: The problem is that the external display becomes default
<Fougner> ah
<mitkok> i.e main screen
<Kalmi_> bluedalek, have it ever worked before one that machine?
<Fougner> dude.. what's your setup?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: http://pastebin.com/f12fa9a
<Fougner> well post your xorg.conf =)
<ZPE> good evening all
<bluedalek> Kalmi, yes it did.  Until I installed the VIA ICE 1724 card.. then I only had sound through Totem.  I removed.. continued w/ no sound. followed instructions on the ubuntu site.. no change.. installed Mint 7.. same thing.. re-installed Ubuntu.. same..
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Mkay.  It worked on my laptop upon installation.  You b0rked something.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: you see? urs are in lib32 too
<mitkok> Fougner: http://gist.github.com/149311
<nsadmin> well so jack_ could use easyBCD
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: and mine aren't
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: That script did something. >_>
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep:  how do i copy those files?
<bpascal123_> edbian : i did : killall gnome-panel
<bpascal123_> nothing
<Fougner> mitkok, what about system->settings->screen or something?
<rebel> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 a couple days ago. I changed a bios setting that had to do with my hard disk's and then rebooted and I got error 2: bad file or directory on boot. I then began to change the bios setting back and I still get that error after grub 1.5 loads. Here is the kicker. I get to the grub menu list and hit the kernal recovery mode then I choose (boot normal) from the recovery screen and it boots fine.. Anyone know what my 
<mobi-sheep> cp /lib/file1 /home/Desktop <--- example.
<Fougner> mithraic, there should be a good GUI for such setups
<edbian> bpascal123: The panel came back but it didn't fix the problem?  Or do you mean that nothing happened at all?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: See ^^
<ascheel> Kalmi_: I see a potential solution, the one you just specified.  adding noapic to my menu.lst.  I guess we try it...  :)  No physical access to that PC yet, but we'll see here in a minute if it works on reboot
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: ok, now it changed the error message "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: sudo cp /oldPath/fileName1 /newPath/
<bpascal123_> the panel went back but workspaces (all 4) still show blank windows
<mitkok> Fougner: When i plug the external display I can setup the position and the resolution for both of the monitors, but I cannot choose twhich one to be the main
<bpascal123_> i really don't know what happened
<bpascal123_> i had nice little miniatures at first 9.04 install
<Fougner> mitkok, you're on a ati or nvidia card?
<bpascal123_> after the third reinstall, it's still not showing
<mitkok> Fougner: Intel 945
<edbian> bpascal123:  I think there is a software bug.  Can't say for sure.  BUT, is it possible.... that you have 8 workspaces and you're applet is showing the 4 on the second row?
<mitkok> Fougner: Works like charm
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Shouldn't install stuffs from websites.  The ideal is to check in repos first.  Nothing?  Check for debs or PPA.  Oooh, maybe it's in PPA.
<Fougner> mitkok, good for you. sadly enough I don't have any experience with them =/
<bpascal123_> i have 1 row and 4 columns
<bpascal123_> so it should be a total of 4
<mitkok> Fougner: ok, thanks anyway )
<mitkok> :)
<edbian> bpascal123: Then I don't know :(
<edbian> bpascal123: Sorry bud!
<bpascal123_> np
<ascheel> brb
<Kalmi_> bluedalek... this might not not seem like a good idea... but you could try resetting the bios... your problem is quite odd...
<rebel> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 a couple days ago. I changed a bios setting that had to do with my hard disk's and then rebooted and I got error 2: bad file or directory on boot. I then began to change the bios setting back and I still get that error after grub 1.5 loads. Here is the kicker. I get to the grub menu list and hit the kernal recovery mode then I choose (boot normal) from the recovery screen and it boots fine.. Anyone know what my 
<rwturner> Fougner, never mind, case of the noobs, i downloaded karmic
<bluedalek> Kalmi_ :  tell me about it.. I've been pulling my hair out for over a week about this.. will give it a try and report back
<rwturner> thanks for the help though
<toobparts> I get the same..
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I think that script did something.  Because I installed both on computer and laptop.  They both ran beautifully.  I'm seeing a chef robot passing out foods or something like that.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: hahahha
<ascheel> Kalmi_: change made.  We'll see if it fixes it.  rsync going now.
<toobparts> how do you set up the keyboard and mouse?. or connect all the boxes
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: why do u have xlibmesa and i dont?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: what did u install?
<Fougner> rwturner, ok. just wanted to know if you were on a windows system or not =)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i also dont have that nvidia subfolder under /usr/lib
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I have Nvidia Graphic Card.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: so do i
<rwturner> lol, just dumped vista!, currently installing a vmware image for the things i have to do for work
<toobparts> and that's easier than double clicking on install icon?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: installed the official drivers from nvidia.com ... version 185.18
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: and urs is version 180
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Do you use ATI? I installed lot of softwares on my computer.  You enabled the card?  Computer -- Running fresh KDE for Test and I'm using my laptop as main system.  Both ran fine.
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Why do you keep installing stuffs not in your repo?  180 is fine.
<parasite-king> Can Ubuntu be installed on a Palm Treo 750??
<toobparts>  sure :P.. computerquip, you can do that with debian way faster.. than gentoo
<zortec> yes, thank you!
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: it didnt work for me, if i install it, i get lots of problems
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: not even compiz will run
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: That is how Windows get viruses all times.  People installing stuffs they don't know in first place from untrusted websites.
<zortec> once I changed the jumper from slave to master, the cdrom is recognized in ubuntu
<zortec> histo: that was it :)
<toobparts>  NO!..
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: What graphic card?  SLI?
<plb> I've got dual monitors setup and am wondering how can I get screensaver to kick in on only one monitor as I use the larger monitor for watching movies
<toobparts> and urs is version 180
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: hey, not untrusted ... it's nvidia.com and secondlife.com both the official websites
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: GeForce 8600-gt
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: 512 ddr2
<zortec> histo, jdu, DasEi: Thanks for keeping at it with me
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Trusted but source codes meant to be compiled by linux enthusiasts.
<kennard> How do I really get audio to work with skype on ubuntu (gnome)?  I've found lots of different solutions all over the web, but none seem to work.  Preferably a solution that does not remove pulse, since the gnome version of ubuntu seems to require it.
<toobparts> I didn't notice vdpau on that page
<DasEi> !yay |zortec, 20 seconds after you left, I had the forum, lol
<ubottu> zortec, 20 seconds after you left, I had the forum, lol: Glad you made it! :-)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: anyway, version 180 didnt work here
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: You don't want to compile anything.  Just look for compiled binaries which usually can be found in repos or getdeb. :O
<zortec> DasEi: yeah, I never thought to change the jumper
<edbian> zortec: Is the drive working?
<zortec> DasEi: Do I still need that /etc/fstab entry. It's picking it up as /dev/cdrom
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: what then? should i try 180 again? see if i can get it to work?
<zortec> edbian: The drive is working perfectly now
<DasEi> zortec: yes, need it fstab, change it accordingly to correct devicename and existing mountpoint
<edbian> zortec: Was it the jumpers?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I'm afraid to ask you what else you installed from external websites. >_>  You could try using 180 but I doubt it'll work.  Go ahead anyway.
<zortec> edbian: Indeed, it was
<Nobody77> J'ai battu jamel debouze au bas de fer !!!
<zortec> edbian: It was set to slave and I changed the jumper to master
<toobparts> just reminds me of excalibur from Soul Eater..
<toobparts> right found some triad release
<zortec> edbian: Apparently windows didn't mind that it was set as a slave
<toobparts> Mise000005 Maybe..
<zortec> edbian: Ubuntu does...
<edbian> zortec: I'd like to re-post my previous statement: "I've never seen a CD drive that didn't work with ubuntu"
<edbian> zortec: Mmm. It's the little things that get you everytime!
<toobparts> It was set to slave and I changed the jumper to master.. Apparently windows didn't mind that it was set as a slave.. Ubuntu does...
<zortec> DasEi: how do I get the info to change it to the correct devicename and existing mountpoint?
<th0r> edbian: I have one....hasn't worked since I let the smoke out of it
<toobparts> there are some elements in the primaries for the sake of math is awesome.. and occasionally i have a link to a place under my home directory..
<edbian> th0r: lol
<DasEi> zortec: cd /dev
<DasEi> zortec: ls
<toobparts> heto, http://techdigger.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/mp4-hd-video-codec-review-coreavc-ffmpeg/..
<zortec> DasEi: manufacturer = "Linux 2.6.28-13-generic ohci_hcd"
<toobparts> Hahaha.. Seven hours later, and people are still debating console-mode text editing..
<kennard> I wish sound would work consistently out of the box like it does in XP.  It's kind of embarassing.  Is it too much to ask for sound to work?
<DasEi> zortec: or look up /var/log/syslog, hwinfo
<zortec> DasEi I'm in /dev
<DasEi> zortec: ls
<toobparts> lovetron.. tobmalf.. bot.. works great thanks.. on tomorrow.. Clinton vs obama in the primaries for the white house has a chance to works great thanks.. on tomorrow.. Clinton vs obama in the primaries for the white house has a chance to works great thanks?..
<Fougner> congratz zortec  ;)
<zortec> DasEi: Are those actual text files?
<zortec> DasEi: I didn't think I can edit those
<edbian> kennard: It's the fault of the hardware manufacturers.  They make a windows XP driver only.
<toobparts> i use acronis..
<ohir> !fr | Nobody77
<ubottu> Nobody77: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zortec> Fougner: thanks
<toobparts> generic, lol.. thats awsome..
<DasEi> zortec: scd0 there ?
<edbian> kennard: In order for hardware to work there must be a driver.  If they producing company doesn't make one then it's up to the community :)
<zortec> DasEi: yes
<zortec> DasEi: so is cdrom
<toobparts> i am i am.. but do i need to uninstall mplayer
<DasEi> zortec : so correct device is /dev/scd0
<toobparts> and she walks to those gallows
<zortec> DasEi: how did you figure that out? lol
<DasEi> zortec : cd
<zortec> DasEi: I thought it was mounted to /dev/cdrom
<DasEi> zortec : cd /media
<toobparts> Any of you tried creating a basic install using the original Linux Kernel
<DasEi> ls
<toobparts>  "64 bytes from 10.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.430 ms".. really.. its fast enough..
<zortec> DasEi: cdrom0
<DasEi> zortec : is there a dir cdrom or cdrom0
<toobparts> picture editing benfits from it
<DasEi> zortec : gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<toobparts> how did you figure that out? lol
<ascheel> Kalmi_: Maybe I'm wrong, but network performance even seems to have improved.
<nsadmin> is fdisk doing that?
<StrangeCharm_> can netstat -c be told to update less than once per second, say once every ten or hundered seconds?
<zortec> DasEi: I'm in /etc/fstab now
<toobparts> I said that line...
<DasEi> zortec : /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0   ... keep the rest as is
<toobparts> a lot of shit from archive.ubuntu.com..
<zortec> StrangeCharm_: You might try to combine it with the "at" command
<ascheel> !language | toobparts
<ubottu> toobparts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<toobparts> Maybe I'm wrong, but network performance even seems to have improved.
<StrangeCharm_> zortec-  at?
<ctmjr> !enter | toobparts
<ubottu> toobparts: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zortec> DasEi that is already the mount entry in etc/fstab
<toobparts> would try IE8 though, as the hit window in DDR and ITG for a marvellous/fantastic is a paper..
<toobparts> topic ##religion Open discussion on religion, and helping people become people again. Used with http://webulite.com/freenode - you can also type !help at any time
<toobparts> did.. But, it's ok to disable virtual memory?..
<toobparts> have been able to upgrade anyways..
<iplaythisgame> I need to find an instance of the word "taylorserve" in a config file on my system. Can I search inside all files in a directory for the word from command line?
<toobparts> the least horrible of the ricer thing..
<zortec> StrangeCharm_: From the term, type man "at"
<toobparts> don't need to have a recent enough nvidia card myself, but I suppose it would be evince is perfect..
<ascheel> toobparts, drop it man.
<ascheel> toobparts, that that to another channel
<toobparts> and sees him self it was really cool.. how they did it
<ctmjr> toobparts, your a troll can you stop please
<zortec> DasEi: Is the fstab entry already done? It's /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 with the rest as I did earlier
<Kalmi_> ascheel, :) cool... can you post your interrupts file now?
<toobparts> yeah.. unless your dealing with 0.. i can have blistering performance..
<mads> Does anybody knows when chrome will be available for ubuntu?
<majikman> found what appears to be a bug in ubuntu 9.04, where do i report to?
<zortec> mads: it's already available on ubuntu
<toobparts> toobparts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<toobparts> said (sudo)?. make install should detect and remove it!..
<DasEi> zortec:so you're fine; as I said, I asked for jumper when you just left, by the way it's a pata, that info was missing (sata doesn't equire it)
<Kalmi_> !bugs | majikman
<ubottu> majikman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<toobparts>  that is a bit of an improvement.. toobparts, what country are you from?. odd... maybe I didn't get that right.. wonder if that is what I think it is
<mads> zortec, it is? I'll have to check their site again
<majikman> k thanks
<ascheel> Can an OP take care of toobparts, please.  He's just regurgitating what others are saying, line for line.
<zortec> DasEi: without too much info, what is the diff in pata and sata? I have to leave quickly
<toobparts> Is the fstab entry already done? It's /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 with the rest as I did earlier
<mads> Isn't chrome just for windows so far? When I enter google.com/c
<zortec> Why does toobparts repeat what everyone said in the chan?
<ctmjr> !ops | toobparts,
<ubottu> toobparts,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zenlunatic> !ops
<StrangeCharm_> zortec-  at doesn't allow for repeated actions :(
<nsadmin> it is not a channel emergency :P
<zortec> StrangeCharm_: I know but it allows you to set up commands at intervals
<zortec> StrangeCharm_: I thought that is what you were looking to do
<toobparts> readably..
<toobparts> wish sound would work consistently out of Egypt, until the beginning installation of Vodafone Connection manager on WinXP after plugging a USB 3G modem in?..
<toobparts> see your three-sided football match and raise you two more teams.. B-rat.. GAM.. MAL..
<ascheel> Kalmi_:
<ascheel> Kalmi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220815/
<StrangeCharm_> zortec-  nah, i want to tell a command that refreshes evers second to refresh slower
<DasEi> zortec: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA
<Kalmi_> ascheel, same... ok..
<ascheel> Kalmi_: looks the same, but it's not locking up.
<DasEi> zortec: sata is the up to date standard, much bigger bandwith
<zortec> StrangeCharm_: You could use a cron job
<zortec> DasEi: so I should get a sata cdrom instead of a pata?
<StrangeCharm_> zortec-  i think that's overkill, also, i want it to give its output to the terminal
<zortec> StrangeCharm - Hmm. write a bash script?
<DasEi> zortec: depends on your habits, for hd's it's important, also depends on connectors on your board
<zortec> DasEi: yeah my 320GB drive is sata, my cdrom is pata... didn't know it matters too much
<jvm> hi. i want my notebook to load my usual network configuration _before_ logging into my user account, so i entered the data into /etc/network/interfaces; yet, the static ipv4 configuration i entered is not shown with ifconfig after running '/etc/init.d/networking restart'. did i overlook something?
<ascheel> zortec: easier to work with sata than pata.  For a CDROM it doesn't matter except for how 'clean' it keeps the case.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: ok, i remember now .... when i install nvidia, it prompts if i want to install 32bits compatibiliy packs
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: but if i do, i lose my X screen
<zortec> ascheel: but my cdrom is connected by an ide cable, so does pata use IDE? I guess I'm a bit confused on the technology
<mobi-sheep> Oh noes.
<DasEi> zortec: sataII handles up to 300gb/s while fastest ata is 133MB/s
<ascheel> pata = ide
<ascheel> pata is the interface, ide is the cable
<ascheel> or vice versa, but you get the idea.
<DasEi> zortec: pata uses ide port, right
<zortec> ah that is clear now
<zortec> DasEi: yeah
<Rob235> hello people
<Rob235> i could use some help
<ascheel> !ask | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zortec> I will say that my cdrom sounds like a 747 taking off when it's performing read operations
<zortec> is that normal... lol
<zortec> 52x read speed
<sebsebseb> !details |  Rob235
<DasEi> zortec: yes
<ubottu> Rob235: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Bob_Dole> zortec, not too uncommon.
<sekyourbox> hello, I cant get my webcam to work on ubuntu.  I read that you need to install the UVC drivers, but aren't they already there?
<zortec> it zips right along, but damn it's loud... you could hear it outside I bet
<DasEi> zortec:if you want luxury, gotto pay for it (silent), also could reduce speed
<Rob235> im trying to install grub2 but first when i do and restart i get error 11 because i have to change root in the modified menu.lst to uuid, then when i do that I get error 15 which im pretty sure isnt grub itself
<Rob235> the problem is the location of the boot sector right?
<zortec> so the next cdrom I buy will be sata and with noise reduction
<sebsebseb> Rob235: why are you doing Grub2?
<Rob235> why not
<nsadmin> what's error 15?
<Rob235> i dont know
<Rob235> doesnt say
<Rob235> i dont think at least, let me google again
<zortec> I have to get off to band practice.  I play keys, appreciate all the help very much
<sebsebseb> Rob235: you have to tell it to install Grub2
<DasEi> zortec: ide rom is k, if only few sata are there, so keep them for hd
<sebsebseb> Rob235: and there isn't a need in 9.04
<sebsebseb> Rob235: and I think this is even correct really with the optional  Ext4 file systems
<DasEi> zortec: good takeoff !
<sebsebseb> Rob235: Grub legacy the one it comes with should be fine for now
<Rob235> i know theres not a need, i just liked it better (i tried karmic but video drivers didnt install)
<Rob235> ehh alright
<sebsebseb> Rob235: ok well  Ext4 default file system and  Grub2  by default, when Karmic is released
<Rob235> i know
<sebsebseb> Rob235: need to clean install for the full Ext4 support though
<Rob235> yea, i only do clean installs
<sebsebseb> Rob235: also since Karmic is in development, yep bugs
<Rob235> when upgrades like that come out
<sekyourbox> 041e:4057  Creative Live! Cam Optia  Creative Labs  <<device works
<sekyourbox> how do I find out if UVC is installed?
<Rob235> ok well i guess i'll just reinstall jaunty to fix the grub problem, im sure i can do it manually but id rather keep it fresh
<hdon> are there any known bugs in vim's support for tag files in Jaunty? when i execute :tag someCertainFunction it just eats one of my CPU cores indefinitely!
<hdon> actually.. it seems to be any tag, suddenly
<hdon> oh, but sometimes it does return
<DasEi> sekyourbox:watch the output of apt when trying to install
<hdon> maybe it's just LUDICROUSLY SLOW for some reason?
<Rob235> be back in half an hour
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ascheel> Kalmi_: I was wrong.  Locked up.
<sekyourbox> DasEi, there is no repo for it
<sekyourbox> anyone here have a webcam?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy it works now ;)
<DasEi> sekyourbox: so you don't know if you compiled it ?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: So... it was the 185 driver? :)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i reinstalled nvidia drivers WITH the 32 bit support ... for some reasons it wasn't working bfore
<sekyourbox> Windows sucks, but at least its no longer plug and prey
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: yes, 185
<sekyourbox> Linux 2.6.26 and newer includes the Linux UVC driver natively. You will not need to download the driver sources manually unless you want to test a newer version or help with development.
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Heh. Linux is fun. ^^
<Kalmi_> ascheel, :(
<mobi-sheep> Well, enjoy your game.  Take notes too. :)
<ascheel> Kalmi_: oh well.  :)  I'll get it worked out.
<bpascal123_> edbian : okay : workspaces miniatures not showing is now solved ::: i had to resize the panel to a higher value so it can display miniatures on the workspace switcher...
<edbian> bpascal123_: Was that all?
<bpascal123_> yep
<edbian> bpascal123_: What is the threshold?
<bpascal123_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/34713
<bpascal123_> for (eeepc user  : 23
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: now i dont even know how to reproduce this install ... if i need to reinstall my system iĺl be lost
<Kalmi_> ascheel, or won't... :) well... good luck... :)
<ascheel> lol thanks.  :)
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Well, right off the bat.  What was wrong with 180?
<miguel> hola a todos
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i dont remember ... i tried so many things
<jefinc> !spanish Guest65707
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jefinc> !spanish | Guest65707
<ubottu> Guest65707: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nivekc1> I installed firefox 3.5 following the directions here http://gaarai.com/2009/07/01/upgrade-to-firefox-3-5-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-jackalope/ and i can't figure out how to update it to 3.5.1 any suggestions?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Upon the installation of N180, what did you see that made you go to N185?
<Guest65707> join #ubuntu-es
<gartral> ok all, anyone know why my system cant lock a camera device?
<Stargazer989> How do i close my topic on the forums ? :S
<erikk71> hi all
<rz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i installed 185 first
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Is there an IRC channel specifically for the UNR version of Ubuntu?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<xcdfgkjhgcv> !netbook remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook remix
<xcdfgkjhgcv> !ubuntu netbook remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ubottu: You're useless.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You're useless.
#ubuntu 2009-07-18
<erikk71> can some help me im trying to install a theme
<Stargazer989> How do i close my topic on the forums ? :S
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Icic. So you're trying to be on latest version of everything even although they may be not stable?  Firefox 3.5 came out.  Look at it.  There are a security vulnerabilities so it was forced to 3.5.1 when Firefox 3.0 would be sufficient.
<moymoy> !askthebot | xcdfgkjhgcv
<ubottu> xcdfgkjhgcv: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: A better mindset would be waiting out a bit... Let the suckers experience all the problems.  Xbox360 have 7 versions or something like that (internally design and such). :)
<jvm> hi. i want my notebook to load my usual network configuration _before_ logging into my user account, so i entered the data into /etc/network/interfaces; yet, the static ipv4 configuration i entered is not shown with ifconfig after running '/etc/init.d/networking restart'. did i overlook something?
<ascheel> jvm: you need to disable network-manager
<rz> how do i open up a device manager in linux
<jvm> ascheel, will i still be able to change my network configuration easily after user login, then?
<ascheel> jvm, no
<jvm> ascheel, is there no other solution to apply a 'default profile', that's in effect even before login?
<ascheel> jvm, as far as I know, you either handle them manually through the OS or you wait for gnome to boot and manage it with the network-manager.  I COULD be wrong, though.
<jvm> okay.
<ascheel> jvm, if there is I don't know it, but there very well could be.
<jvm> how would i disable the network-manager?
<ascheel> jvm, System => Preferences => Startup Programs
<tonii> what's a good Winamp clone for Gnome?
<mOrO^> tonii: VLC, hands down
<jvm> thank you ascheel.
<th0r> tonii: audacious
<tonii> mOrO^: VLC is only good for video, in my opnion.
<tonii> th0r: I'll try that one
<Bob_Dole> VLC plays everything.. including audio. But it's feature lacking.
<mobi-sheep> !player | tonii
<ubottu> tonii: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<moymoy> tonii: mOrO^: and mplayer's even better than VLC at video.. so i don't know where vlc stands anymore
<ethereality> Where do I go to read about running processes in the background in the terminal by appending '&' to the command?
<mOrO^> moymoy: it just plays everything I throw at it. Just my opinion.
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: At end of the command, eg firefox &
<tonii> thanks mobi-sheep
<ethereality> mobi-sheep: after that the terminal spits out a number; what does that mean, etc? Is there a manual I can read?
<tonii> hm, for XMMS2 do I need the old xmms binaries?
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: What number?
<mb_again_> etherreality : man bash-builtins has some stuff about job control
<mobi-sheep> tonii: I like Banshee. FYI.
<moymoy> mOrO^: have you tried segment linked videos with ordered chapters? *shakes head* i've been waiting for them to meet the matroska standard.. but noooooo.. and it gets with distorted images and pixels when seeking
<th0r> tonii: xmms2 is a completely different animal from xmms, the old xmms became audacious
<tonii> th0r: ahh
<ethereality> mobi-sheep: it says "[1] 4444" and this time "[1] 4537"
<tonii> mobi-sheep: ok :)
<th0r> tonii: take a look at gmusicbrowser...when xmms transformed I moved to gmusicbrowser
<ethereality> thanks for the notice mb_again_
<rz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: I think that's just process job numbers.  No need to read manual for that.  Install htop and run htop in the terminal. You'll see a list of processing tasks.  It come with colors too. :)
<tonii> th0r: I'll try audacious first. :)
<RobotCow> is a newer kernel available through proprosed updates?
<ethereality> mobi-sheep: Why htop? Is it wrong to use "top"?
<RobotCow> 2.6.29 perhaps?
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: There are no right or wrong.  Mostly people's preferences.
<danny7210> Hello!, I am having sound problems on ubuntu 9.04, can you please help me. http://pastebin.com/m5acf924f
<Bob_Dole> Matrox is still around? I have a few Matrox cards with 4MB RAM on them
<RobotCow> ethereality, yeah, the main issue is that you cant scroll to see all the processes. of course you can sort, but others have a nicer ui.
<RobotCow> with graphs to show usage
<ascheel> ethereality: just try 'htop'.  You'll never touch 'top' again.
<japanfred> hey all, anyone using a TV (full hd) dvi->hdmi on linux and getting dodgey looking fonts:
<jvm> ascheel, system->preferences affects my own user, but only starting from the time ive logged in, or not?
<moymoy> japanfred: you can adjust how the fonts are rendered
<jvm> it's a gnome thing.
<danny7210> I am having sound problems on ubuntu 9.04, can you please help me.Here are my list of processes  http://pastebin.com/m5acf924f
<ascheel> jvm, that's correct.  Only after you've logged in
<japanfred> moymoy, where abouts? sorry if im being really noobish, but on windows XP, it all renders fine at 1080p
<Apollo2366> Yesterday I came in here with a sound problem. After the initial login screen, there was no sound whatsoever. I've recently discovered that reloading the alsa drivers with sudo alsa force-reload restores sound until I reboot. My question is, aside from reloading every time I boot, is there a way to fix this?
<happy> danny7210: the list is pretty useless
<damien> has anyone installed firefox 3.5.1 using ubuntuzilla?
<erikk71> can someone help me with installing new desktop theme
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: u still there?
<damien> i have no idea where it is looking for plugins
<damien> anyone know how i can find out?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Ya.  You left before I could tell you something. :o
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Anyway, what's up?
<happy> danny7210: more info would help though. Did the sound ever work?
<danny7210> happy: Well ..... some people might think I have two soundcards .....
<jvm> ascheel, then how does deactivating network-manager there change anything about my "/etc/init.d/networking restart does not apply /etc/network/interfaces settings" problem?
<VCoolio> damien: in opt/firefox/plugins ? (guess)
<danny7210> happy: Sound works just goes on and off. And it only works for 1 process
<BUG> hello all
<jvm> i tried it before logging in.
<moymoy> japanfred: right click the desktop -> click `change background` -> when the window pops up, click `fonts` and there, you can choose how they're rendered.. you can even click details for more options
<ethereality> 'k, so I just append & and don't worry about the number?
<ascheel> jvm: when you log in, it overwrites the changes you've made to /etc/network/interfaces
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: what was that u were going to say?
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: That's the idea. You can kill the processes by its name or its job numbers.  That's all it is useful for. :)
<happy> danny7210: hm.. maybe pulse audio is having problems
<erikk71> hello
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Oh, to install irssi and learn about TTYs that way you can connect back to here if you lost your X screen.
<jvm> ascheel, i set up my static network config in a console terminal before logging into my user account.
<danny7210> happy: Sorry I am quite new at linux, I am a windows guru. Also after this Ill ask for help, my laptop wont install it says an error
<jvm> ascheel, yet ifconfig didnt show the changes i expected.
<ascheel> jvm, but when you logged into your account, the network-manager handles things its own way
<japanfred> moymoy, thanks! having a play with all the settings now :)
<erikk71> can someone help
<johnzorn> is there a way of resetting the sound drivers, my sound stops working whenever I leave my computer for a while and come back. I always have to reboot...
<erikk71> with installing new theme
<ascheel> jvm, and if you haven't, try doing this:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<VCoolio> erikk71: what error do you get on installing what kind of theme?
<jvm> ascheel, i didnt login yet at the time i came here and started complaining ;)
<erikk71> im on xfce
<damien> VCoolio: it's not in /opt/firefox/plugins
<jvm> and i ran the init script.
<jvm> after changing the interfaces file
<damien> i've tried ~/.mozilla/plugins too
<ascheel> jvm, so you made changes to the interfaces file and the changes didn't take immediately?  Is that what you're saying?
<danny7210> happy: have any idea?
<erikk71> i just cant figure out how to add the theme
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: wasnt necessary, it works fine now .... even SL
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: now i can just jump to the next problem in the queue hehehe
<VCoolio> erikk71: sorry, know nothing about xfce
<happy> danny7210: sorry I left
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: :(
<erikk71> an xubuntu room is dead
<danny7210> happy: its ok
<happy> danny7210: have you tried the sound troubleshooting guide?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: oh and btw, SL runs a lot faster in jaunty than on Win7
<happy> !sound | danny7210
<ubottu> danny7210: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erikk71> ill repeat in xubuntu till someone answers
<jvm> ascheel, i started up the computer, changed to a console, did _not_ log into gnome, modified the interfaces file with vim, ran '/etc/init.d/networking restart; ifconfig eth0' and the configuration i entered in the interfaces file was not applied yet.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: do u know anything about sound?
<ethereality> mobi-sheep: Cool! So do I type "kill 4444"?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: I never tried Win7.  Did you know that Microsoft opened a retail store next to Apple store?  Fail. :)
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Err, just ask the real question.
<ascheel> jvm, not sure.  Sorry man
<erikk71> i guess everyone here uses gnome
<jvm> ascheel, thanks anyway.
<danny7210> happy: My sound works it goes on and off and I have to turn my logitech z500 almost full volume to hear it
<pluxii> mrpiracy: hahahahahahha lovely
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: Win7 is neat ... i got the final version leaked last week
<jvm> good night everyone.
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: I don't know.  I use htop to kill process number.  I'll look it up.
<MrPiracy> pluxii: ????
<forester> Hi all, I have a machine that I would like to run ubuntu on but without a monitor, keyboard, and mouse. I would just like to connect to it using ssh -X or no-machine. But how can I configure it so that it can reboot without these peripherals (e.g., monitor)?
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: Also, "man kill" to get manual and read.
<pluxii> MrPiracy: about the windows store vs the apple store
<happy> danny7210: I unforunatally do not know much about sound
<danny7210> happy: Its ok, I will ask the forum
<ascheel> forester: 2 ways.  Log in via ssh and issue a 'reboot' command, or you can handle it in the cron
<danny7210> happy: I have another issue bigger than this one though, let me start up my laptop
<VCoolio> ethereality: kill <pidnr> or kill -9 <pidnr> to force quit; pkill <name>  or killall <appname> to kill all instances of an app
<forester> ascheel, I've tried this but it hangs when it can't find a monitor.
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: Looks like it.  kill 4444
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: ok, i got two sound cards here, one USB and the other one built in. I like my speakers connected to the USB one and the onboard front side plugs for communication software. Both of the cards were detected in ubuntu and i can even hear sound from the earphones, but the front jack mic isnt working.
<dmitri> hellooooooooo
<mobi-sheep> ethereality: Or use htop. :)
<ascheel> forester: the only way I was able to handle that was to disable gdm (the GUI) and splash screens, etc.  Do you NEED to use the GUI (X-Windows, etc)?
<hawkie> hey guys, i am having trouble with wine, in ubuntu 9.04, installed through wget sudo, installation was complete without error. When starting the wine config from menu, nothing happends and when starting winecfg in console it says /home/user/.wine is not a directory
<ethereality> Cool, thanks! :)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: i installed skype and it is working fine, but when i try to set ALC mic, it freezes
<tonii> audacious was horrible :|
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Don't USB speakers use it for power and there are separate audio cord for that?
<mOrO^> tonii: hehehe
<forester> ascheel, yes I'd like to see gnome when I use ssh -X or nomachine. Is that what you're asking?
<danny7210> hawkie - Can I recommend adding wine from synaptic package manager
<mobi-sheep> tonii: Now, Banshee? :)
<tonii> I'll certainly try it :P
<mobi-sheep> !sound | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: they're all listed in the drop down menu. audio out is working fine
<hawkie> danny7219
<mOrO^> tonii: ever tried Amarok?
<ascheel> forester: sorry, then for that i can't help you.  It might be able to be done, but I don't know how.  I use mine as a purely headless and CLI machine only
<hawkie> i tried that, same result.
<th0r> tonii: now you know why I switched to gmusicbrowser
<Zabadda> i just installed crunchbang on a HDD via my new ESATA HDD dock and on the install it let me choose the ESATA to install to and it all went fine, then i rebooted and my main HDD had the error 21 grub error, why would it do that if i didnt install to my main HDD?
<pepee> hello ppl
<dmitri> hey i'm a nea user of ubuntu and i don't know how to install tk-dev packages
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Also, you can run the command --> alsamixer --> if that help.  Set all bars to high and if you see any gray/blue 'm' on it.  Press 'm' to unmute.
<moymoy> forester: you won't be able to see gnome by using ssh -X .. but what that does is launch applications with the GUI displayed on your local X display
<danny7210> hawkie - What version of wine did you install
<forester> ascheel, thanks for your help.
<dmitri> could you help me please
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: audio out is fine ... out of the box ;)
<tonii> th0r :D
<joejc> i need a super key sticker
<hawkie> danny7210 1.1.25
<joejc> where can i get one
<pepee> i've compiled and installed a driver for my wifi, and now i wanna go back to the one that came with ubuntu
<forester> moymoy, yes I see you're right. But with nomachine I would.
<pepee> how can i do that?
<danny7210> Hawkie - Try this, I guarantee  it will work
<ubuntuovato> pepee  buenas
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: You even could toggle something for mic to be speaker or something.  I can't work with sounds.  Next. :3
<pepee> hola ubuntuovato
<tonii> mOrO^: yes, and I don't like it as it cannot use my usb-drive as "library"
<danny7210> hawkie - go to System>Administrator>Software Sources
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: there's a trick in windows to get it working, after installing the proper drivers i have to go to settings and disable front jack detecion. i dont see this option in linux
<pepee> the driver i compiled is rt73usb
<danny7210> hawkie- tell me when your there
<mOrO^> tonii: did you say you did try VLC?
<VCoolio> dmitri: type "sudo apt-get install tk-dev" in terminal or open system > administration > synaptic and find tk-dev
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Use alsamixer.  You can mute / toggle on certain things.
<hawkie> danny7210 i am there
<ubuntuovato> pepee como puedo configurar amule para que vaya más rápdidop?
<danny7210> hawkie - ok
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: ok, lemme try
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: See if that helps.
<dmitri> thanks
<pepee> ubuntuovato, preguntale a ellos xD
<tonii> mOrO^: I don't like VLC for Audio. the UI is not to my liking :)
<th0r> tonii: gmb can use the usb drive, and will rescan and update every time it is plugged in
<pepee> ubuntuovato, sos duro vos, eh?
<nsadmin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dmitri> i'll try this
<danny7210> hawkie - Go to Third Party > Add
<ubuntuovato> pepee cuando sigo algo lo consigue
<mOrO^> tonii: It has various skins..you could try
<ubuntuovato> pepee no hablo inglés?
<danny7210> hawkie - Once there enter this http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt
<tonii> mOrO^: no, I'll pass ;)
<happy> !es | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pepee> ubuntuovato, tu conexion no va a ser mas rapida aunque sigas insistiendo
<mobi-sheep> ubuntuovato, pepee: English please.
<hawkie> danny7210 ok. should i remove the wine already installed?
<Gatto> hola !!!
<Al1_> Hello i just bought a Targus cooling fan with USB plug and am trying to get it to work when i connect it to my laptop which is running Ubuntu Jaunty, when i plug it in the fan doesnt start. Can somoene help me?
<danny7210> hawkie- yes
<Gatto> como entro a ubuntu-es ? por favor
<Al1_> hahah
<Al1_> nvm
<pepee> happy, thanks, i know it, but i know him and i'm telling that this is not the palce to talk
<Al1_> power button
<mobi-sheep> !es | Gatto
<ubottu> Gatto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<VCoolio> Gatto: /join #ubuntu-es
<happy> pepee: sorry
<pepee> can someone help me?
<pepee> i've compiled and installed a driver for my wifi, and now i wanna go back to the one that came with ubuntu
<pepee> *jaunty
<danny7210> hawkie - what version of ubuntu are you running
<happy> mobi-sheep:  Gatto was saying that to the others
<Gatto> gracias !!!
<mobi-sheep> happy: I see. :)
<hawkie> danny7219 9.04
<th0r> pepee: you should be able to uninstall the one you compiled with 'make uninstall', assuming you kept the folder after installing
<nsadmin> pepee: it's possible you overwrote it; not a problem, just reinstall the kernel again
<danny7210> hawkie - are you still in software sources?
<pepee> ok, thank you very much
<nsadmin> but which driver is it?
<Mikau> hi guys
<pepee> rt73usb
<danny7210> hawkie - if so go to Third Party>Add : deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope"
<imperfect-> Anyone know what I can to make SATA performance stop sucking?
<hawkie> danny7210 yeah i wont add the line
<pepee> but i think that is the solution
<mobi-sheep> pepee: Have you see wireless documentation? I'll trigger it.
<mobi-sheep> !wireless | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danny7210> hawkie - try that line i gave above
<dmitri> Vcoolio : when i type "sudo apt-get install tk-dev" he returns an error : unable to lock the administration directory ...
<th0r> imperfect-: get her a real job?
<Mikau> does anyone know "Satux"?
<pepee> to uninstall the current driver and reinstall the kernel
<hawkie> danny7210 its done
<nsadmin> pepee: ok so you have to find out where rt73usb came from
<imperfect-> th0r: I'd get her a job if the sata performance didn't suck so horrible.
<pepee> mobi-sheep, really, wasn't me ho did that what i'm telling
<VCoolio> dmitri: do you have synaptic also open?
<imperfect-> It's really riduculous
<pepee> i'm trying to help some other
<danny7210> hawkie - ok
<nsadmin> more often than not, it will probably be in the kernel... but it makes sense to find out for sure before taking action
<danny7210> hawkie - right click this link : http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg [SAVE/AS]
<pepee> well, bye, and, again, thanks guys
<danny7210> hawkie - right click save doesnt work in irc
<rz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danny7210> hawkie - go to this site : http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<rz> !aticonfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aticonfig
<danny7210> hawkie - then go down to the section Trusting the WineHQ APT Repository
<hawkie> danny7210 done. ive got the gpg file
<th0r> imperfect-: found several ubuntu forum threads about improving sata performance
<dmitri> Vcoolio: i've tried to install from synaptic but after that i don't know what is the emplacement of the application
<dmitri> where can it be located
<tonii> mobi-sheep: Banshee seems to be nice
<danny7210> did you add it Authentication in Software Sources?
<danny7210> hawkie - did you add it Authentication in Software Sources?
<hawkie> danny7210 ok ive added authentication
<mobi-sheep> tonii: Oooo Did I win something? :)
<tonii> mobi-sheep: ehm, no. not really no.
<mobi-sheep> tonii: You can toggle on/off the notifications in the settings too.
<tonii> ^_^
<danny7210> hawkie- ok, now go to System>Administration> Synaptic Package Manager
<VCoolio> dmitri: what is it exactly? I don't know; the starter should be in /usr/bin or in the menus, but since it is a -dev package I'm not sure. You asked how to install; I don't know what to do with it :)
<UnderSampled> Does anyone here know much about ddrescue?
<danny7210> hawkie - Once there click reload
<pluxii> how would i go about installing a .bin file?
<danny7210> hawkie - then just search wine and install it
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: Ask the real question.
<happy> pluxii: wht is it called?
<UnderSampled> I just want to know if I am doing it right
<mobi-sheep> pluxii: chmod +x SillyEgg.bin && sudo ./SillyEgg.bin
<hawkie> danny7210 ok its installing
<pluxii> happy it is PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<danny7210> hawkie - good.
<happy> pluxii: do what mobi-sheep said
<mobi-sheep> pluxii: Hold.
<hawkie> danny7210 got error: E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pluxii> mobi-sheep: held
<dmitri> vcoolio : you know firsltly i've tried to install amsn and i have a file that is  amsn.tar.bz2  and i don't know how to install it
<danny7210> hawkie - I never heard that before. Hang on
<mobi-sheep> pluxii: You want to look for deb or PPA first.  Installing from script generally leads to problems.
<schirpich> I need some help, I'm running kde and when I try to connect to a samba share via dolphin it doesn't ever prompt me for the username and password.  does dolphin save its own passwords?  Of course this has been working perfectly fine up until this morning
<pluxii> mobi-sheep: ok thanks
<dmitri> vcoolio : and in the install file it is saying that i need to have packages installed like tk-dev
<mobi-sheep> pluxii: Go ahead and install it.  You should be *OKAY*
<danny7210> hawkie - Go to Applications>Accessories> Terminal
<UnderSampled> I used ddrescue -b 2048 /media/cdrom cdimage ~/ddrescueLog
<VCoolio> dmitri: that's an archiving format; extract and probably compile; but check for a repository first
<danny7210> hawkie - and type sudo defoma-reconfigure -f
<happy> schirpich: it saves it ntil you logout as far as I can tell
<pluxii> i know the source is good, the file is fine, it's the planeshift mmo
<VCoolio> dmitri: you have tk-dev now, so that's ok
<happy> schirpich: It would never save it on the hdd without kwallet
<dmitri> i don't find it :D
<dmitri> vcoolio : i don't find it :D
<mobi-sheep> pluxii: I know.  It's not that.  It's all about compiling and the flags in them.
<VCoolio> dmitri: so point is you want amsn? and a specific version or just amsn?
<hawkie> danny7210 i know what the problem is, just checked the installer box, its says "no space left on device"
<pluxii> mobi-sheep: ah
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: this was the suggested method for rescuing data off a scratched cd
<danny7210> hawkie - did you try that code though
<dmitri> vcoolio: it is just a version of amsn
<hawkie> danny7210 nope doing it now
<schirpich> yea, I did the reboot thing, no help there. There are no entries in kwallet for anything but kopete.  The weird thing is, if I just use smbclient from cmd line I can connect.  For some reason its just dolphin that fails to ask for a login/pass
<happy> hawkie: a full hdd explains your error
<VCoolio> dmitri: I have 0.97.2 in default repositories, isn't that good enough?
<dmitri> vcoolio: i want to preserve all the contacts in msn of windows
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: You see this yet?
<happy> hawkie: most programs are not descriptive enogh when they fail due to lack of space
<mobi-sheep> !undelete | UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<VCoolio> dmitri: well that's not a problem, you have an account in which contacts are stored; the client doesn't matter; you can use pidgin or whatever
<schirpich> happy: is there reason dolphin would think that it did not have to ask for authentication?
<happy> schirpich: yes, if there is anything on the system that it is allowed to axx without a pass, it will not ask for one
<hawkie> danny7210 ok. done.
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: yes. But the only information on recovering cds on that page is the same as the example in ddrescue's info file
<hawkie> happy thx. will remove something and try again
<danny7210> hawkie: try reinstalling
<mobi-sheep> pluxii: Things okay? ;o
<pagoda> should i be able to install firefox 3.5 on hardy with apt-get?
<mobi-sheep> !ff35 | pagoda
<jhunior> hola
<ubottu> pagoda: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<dmitri> vcoolio: :DDDDDDD i found ; i didn't see that i had this version in the default repertories
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: I'll look into it.
<dmitri> vcoolio: thank you very much
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: which is what I had just writen above. Then it says to burn it to a disk without explaining how.
<dmitri> vcoolio: ;)
<VCoolio> dmitri: no problem, good luck with it
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: If I could, I would like to mount the file directly, because I don't really feel like burning a cd
<pagoda> mobi-sheep, thanks
<nerdy_kid> i have port 29858 open in UFW but sudo nmap -f -p 0-65535 127.0.0.1 doesnt pick it up.  Am i doing any thing wrong?
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: Under which contents in the link?
<happy> nerdy_kid: are you running a service on that port?
<nerdy_kid> happy no
<pagoda> where is a good guide for upgrading to karmic?
<danny7210> hawkie - is it working?
<ascheel> Pagoda, that is a question for #ubuntu+1
<mykas0> hi everyone
<happy> nerdy_kid: try nc -l 29858 on the target computer
<schirpich> happy: however my the samba shares do require auth.  only dolphin can see the server and the shared folders, and when i click on the shared folder for the server it tries and tries for about 30 seconds give or take and then just says Access Denied.  Without prompting me for authentication.  Which leads me to believe just by its behavior that its got a bad login/pass stored somewhere.  I just dont know where
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | pagoda
<ubottu> pagoda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#line-155
<pagoda> thanks
<happy> nerdy_kid: nc will setup a dummy service which will allow you to test
<hawkie> danny7210 trying to remove wine first, add/remove stopped responding
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: So you have an copied iso laying around, right?
<danny7210> hawkie - ohh ok
<happy> schirpich: try to connect to "smb:/user@host"
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: of what?
<nerdy_kid> happy, done, nmap still doesnt pick it up
<happy> you kept nc running?
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: ddrescue. You rescued it and now you have a file, right?
<nerdy_kid> happy, yes still running, but not as root
<happy> nerdy_kid: root is not needed
<mac9416> Hello, I'm trying to set up opendns. I changed the nameserver lines in /etc/resolv.conf and that didn't work. Then I tried /etc/ppp/resolv.conf. I rebooted and the lines changed back to what they were before I inserted the opendns lines. Any idea how to keep it from switching back like that?
<happy> nerdy_kid: try to telnet to the port while nc is running
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: its still going, but it sounds like it has a lot more errors than I thought it would
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: What command do you use to ddrescue?
<happy> mac9416: resolv.conf s overridden by dhcp
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: as I said above
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: ddrescue -b 2048 /media/cdrom cdimage ~/ddrescueLog
<mac9416> happy, nice nick ;-) Could you explain a little further?
<schirpich> happy: did that, shares show up, click on share to open, sits for 30 seconds, and "Access denied to smb://user@servername/sharefoldernamehere" below the split window.   No prompt for password
<happy> schirpich: I am not sure what the problem is then... try to ask on #kubuntu
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: Well, I think you're okay.  If you include -v (verbose) in that, you'd see activities on that.  As long as the command is still running and nothing is showing, it's a good thing.
<schirpich> happy: yea, its a weird one for sure.  I'll try that. thanks for trying
<nerdy_kid> happy i tryed with nc on then off, connection refused both times
<danny7210> hawkie : working now ?
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: Also, you may be able to mount iso when it's done.
<mobi-sheep> !mountiso | UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: I think you can right-click on the file and mount it when it's done.
<mac9416> happy, btw, I'm getting the net on mobile broadand, if that helps.
<happy> mac9416: did you follow these instructions?: https://www.opendns.com/start/device/ubuntu
<mac9416> happy, yes.
<hawkie> danny7210 how do I kill a process from terminal, add/remove wont quit itself
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: Is it actually an ISO, or just raw data that I will have to convert?
<happy> nerdy_kid: in that case there is something wrong with the firewall rules
<mac9416> happy, I assumed the problem was that they were using dhcp on an ethernet connection, and I'm using ppp on broadbnd.
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: Seems like an iso if they instruct you "to burn it"
<danny7210> hawkie - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/kill-process-in-linux-or-terminate-a-process-in-unix-or-linux-systems/
<nerdy_kid> happy i tryed disabling ufw, still didnt help, does Jaunty come with two firewalls?
<jazzy> can someone help me figure out this problem? http://tinyurl.com/lqe7bq
<mac9416> happy, not that I'm sure what all that means :-P
<nerdy_kid> happy would my router firewall interfere?
<memiux> How can I organize my passwords?
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: Linux necessarily don't need file extensions and they automatically knew what filetypes you use by reading inside firsthand.  Anyway, we like to use extensions for our benefits. :)
<happy> nerdy_kid: depends, are you connecting from outside the local network?
<tonii> <3 gmusicbrowser
<nerdy_kid> happy no, i am trying to connect to my own pc via 127.0.0.1
<mobi-sheep> !ops | jazzy
<ubottu> jazzy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<codo> I have few queries. I upgraded to ubuntu jackalope
<tonii> fast and minimal
<jpds> mobi-sheep: ?
<codo> and my system is damn slow. why is it so /
<tonii> Banshee took forever to change songs. >.<
<codo> is it problem with ubuntu ?
<mobi-sheep> jpds: Porn Link.
<TallGrrl> Suspect? You still here?
<happy> nerdy_kid: in that case it never leaves the system. (no router problems)
<jazzy> http://fuckyounicole.com?id=6bh8o7c1x4k7b9mu77hzio54i80pmv
<jazzy> http://fuckyounicole.com?id=6bh8o7c1x4k7b9mu77hzio54i80pmv
<FloodBot2> jazzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morphias> codo - have you run the updates on your distro yet?
<jpds> Haha!
<mobi-sheep> :P
<danny7210> Hey guys, I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and I get this error : modprobe:FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep : No such directory or file
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: I was aware of that, I just don't know how to tell if it actually is an ISO
<nerdy_kid> happy does Jaunty come with two firewalls? i searched 'firewall' in synaptic, but only ufw was installed...
<codo> morphias: let me try and get back to you.
<shaullx> any GUI client for hamachi?
<shaullx> i found one but it has problems
<codo> morphias: I can use synaptic to to upgrae ?
<shaullx> so anything like hamachi i dont know :/
<happy> nerdy_kid: I am not even sure what UFW is. I think it is a frontend for the real firewall iptables
<mac9416> So, happy, you don't know how to stop this thing from resetting my dns? :-)
<happy> nerdy_kid: I gave you he wrong cmd
<morphias> codo - System -> Administration -> Update Manager .  see if it updates some stuff... my 9.04 didn't work right until i ran updates
<happy> nerdy_kid: nc -l -p PORTNUM
<pagoda> i just logged in and my titlebars were gone.  i couldn't drag my windows around.  then i rebooted and they came back.  i'm running hardy.  does anyone else have that problem?
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: If you can't mount it, then it isn't iso.  And we're talking about ddrescue here too. :)
<happy> mac9416: they remove the instructions from opendns site that works everytime :-\
<codo> morphias: it says system is upto date
<happy> mac9416: I found it
<codo> everything is damn slow.
<codo> sigh.
<shaullx> ?
<happy> mac9416: look at step 8 on the guide
<nerdy_kid> happy that did it, nmap picked it up. so the ports are blocked even if I allow them until an app needs them... thanks for your help!
<cehr> hello :)  lately firefox has been giving me problems; it randomly segfaults while browsing and afterwards I can't open it or epiphany without it segfaulting until I reboot.  any ideas as to what's going on?
<happy> nerdy_kid: no problem. Sorry I gave you the wrong cmd XD
<mac9416> happy, awesome, I missed that. Thanks a lot :-)
<morphias> codo - idk what to say then.
<happy> mac9416: np
<nerdy_kid> happy ok lol thanks again
<codo> any ubuntu developers around here ?
<morphias> codo turn of compiz?
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: so, now I ask why ddrescue is now reducing the errsize, but the number of errors is still increasing
<codo> morphias: heh i use gnome, and no compiz
<dreamy> is there any flash app for linux=
<dreamy> for programing
<dreamy> app to program in flash
<jpds> dreamy: I think gnash might have something, don't really know.
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: In the terminal? Still copying from scratch disc?
<happy> dreamy: the simple answer is no
<dreamy> k
<codo> morphias: i suspect faulty kernel integration. update is now installing something, lets see.
<happy> dreamy, it is one of the few things where there is absolutly nothing.
<dreamy> k:S
<jpds> happy, dreamy: http://my.opera.com/area42/blog/2007/01/04/flash-devolopment-with-linux
<danny7210> Hey guys, I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and I get this error : modprobe:FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep : No such directory or file
<codo> morphias: also it could be that xorg is broken in jaunty jackalope.
<codo> morphias: do one favor, run top on your system and tell me how much cpu% it reports for xorg
<jpds> dreamy: http://tinyurl.com/lxvotw
<dreamy> ty
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tinyurl=fail
<jpds> CoJaBo-Aztec: Err, no.
<happy> jpds lmgtfy.com is better :-P
<jpds> happy: That too, but ...
<Aijse> danny7210, how are you installing 9.04? by an upgrade a live cd or a wubi install?
<cehr> my firefox is randomly segfaulting while browsing and afterwards I can't open it or epiphany without it segfaulting until I reboot.  any ideas as to what's going on?
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: How long would you expect it to take?
<fjordlord> hello anyone use Skypephone under Ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: I don't know.
<fjordlord> or know how to transfer files from it
<morphias> codo - x-session manager is using 6.9 MiB
<morphias> why, do you have a memory like maybe in your xorg ?
<mOrO^> fjordlord: I use it.
<codo> ok rebooting.
<fjordlord> m0r0
<fjordlord> how did u get it to work?
<fjordlord> mOrO^,
<fjordlord> mOrO^, is there an app for it in ubuntu?
<fjordlord> under windows was only WP-S1
<linuxviewer> Hello everyone.
<Polterge|st> hey linuxcrypt
<fjordlord> hello my friend
<Polterge|st> oh wrong window
<Polterge|st> :P
<mOrO^> yes, but it does not work well, with Pulseaudio unless you install the svn
<fjordlord> mOrO^, but can u atleast transfer images?
<linuxviewer> I have an installation of ubuntu and I removed the dual nic network card that was in there and replaced with an identical model number.  However, now I cannot get my NIC up and said device not found.  I assume because of the MAC address change.  Can someone point me in the right direction of what file(s) to edit to put in new MAC address (I am running Ubuntu server mode)
<ntemis> hello
<mOrO^> fjordside: Im sure you can, I havent done that with it.
<ntemis> i need some help
<ntemis> i had latest nvidia drivers installed
<ntemis> and after kernel update they where messed up
<w0tan_1> is there any way that i can autodetect hardware in order to set up x-wiundows on ubuntu server?
<ntemis> so i used the hardware drivers applet to use nvidia drivers
<ntemis> now i cannot use 3d effects
<ntemis> so what i need to do
<ntemis> renmove custom installation?
<edbian> w0tan_1: From my understanding,  X probes the hardware when the system is started automatically.
<ntemis> re install latest drivers again?
<ntemis> or....
<mobi-sheep> linuxviewer: Try #ubuntu-server
<ctmjr> ntemis, uninstall everything nvidia then reinstall
<VCoolio> ntemis: isn't that known for manually installing drivers that they break on kernel update? stick with drivers in repos or reinstall latest
<Bacta> Is there an app I can use to stream movies to my Xbox 360?
<w0tan_1> edbian: oh, i thought i was required to change the config manually. and i dont know what kind of hardware i've got in there
<fjordlord> mOrO^, what is svn?
<masterchild> hello
<ntemis> i had freeze ups with nvidia drivers on ubuntu repos
<edbian> w0tan_1: You don't need to.  Try installing the packages you need and starting X.
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: would you please send me a picture of ur xChat's config/color screen? thx
<mac94161> happy, the instructions did not work, my nameserver lines continue to be reset.
<mac94161> :-(
<ntemis> so i had to install the latest from ndiai
<masterchild> is there a way to use my built in fingerprint reader in ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> Ok so i have been using Sound Juicer for CD ripping to FLAC and then Sound Converter to convert the lossless FLAC to lossy formats like MP3 and AAC, cause I have no clue as to where users are supposed to find the documentation on how to create a gstreamer pipeline for it to use custom bitrates. Does anyone know if there is a documenation package I can install from the repos or some kind of documentaion to decipher pipelines and how to m
<ntemis> nvidia
<danny7210> aijse - by live cd
<edbian> w0tan_1: Then config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf  In fact with the newest X servers you don't need that config file to be there at all.  That's how good X has gotten at probing hardware.
<danny7210> Aijes - Actually a live usb
<mOrO^> fjordlord: It is the "bleeding edge" program... but mediabuntu must be added to your repository,,,, let me get you an url that explains how to do it.
<ntemis> how i remove the custom installation?
<danny7210> Aijse - Actually I am install via a usb
<leaf-sheep> MrPiracy: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5513/200907171601141680x1050.png ?
<happy> mac9416: that has always worked for me :-\ I am not sure why it is not working
<fjordlord> mOrO^, respect for your assistance, bless
<masterchild> My built in fingerprint reader works with my system's bios to require a fingerprint scan on startup, fprint doesn't support access to the fingerprint data stored inside the scanner chip
<hawkie> danny7210 i accidently removed the add/remove and synaptics software bla bla soo.. i am gonna go for the sudo wget option from winehw
<hawkie> winehq even
<edbian> linuxguy2009: Why are you converting from flac to mp3 anyway?  Why not just use ogg/vorbis?  Can you give me a bigger picture of what you're doing?
<linuxguy2009> edbian: Using MP3 and AAC for iPod use mainly.
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: no, i mean a new one with ur config/colors open
<linuxguy2009> edbian: GtkPod to do the actual music to ipod transfers.
<hawkie> danny7210 if wine works now I say thx, and i am gonna reinstall ubuntu on a bigger partition
<danny7210> hawkie - ok
<happy> linuxcrypt: vlc has an ok interface fr conversion
<happy> linuxguy2009: : vlc has an ok interface for conversion
<masterchild> is there a program that can transfer music to my ipod touch and also restore it if it gets messed up?
<jrib> masterchild: no, complain to apple
<akore> how can I get a toolbar type thing for the taskbar at the top of my screen for rhythmbox media player controls?
<edbian> linuxguy2009: Oh, ok.  Understandable then.  I think that you can set Sound Juicer to rip right to mp3 or AAC
<th0r> masterchild: I use gtkpod for my nano, don't know if it supports the touch or not
<akore> like the itunes toolbar for windows when you minimize it
<mOrO^> fjordlord: I assume you understand english, this explains it all.............     http://sourceforge.net/scm/?type=svn&group_id=159144
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: XChat Themes @ http://t0x.in/xchatthemes.html
<Aijse> danny7210, does the occur during installation or when you boot after installation? And have you tried burning another cd?
<linuxguy2009> edbian: Yeah i know I can rip right to MP3 but I have no control over bitrate with Sound Juicer. Hence the reason i ask for gstreamer pipeline documentation. Without the documentation i have to do the extra flac->mp3 conversion with Sound Converter.
<danny7210> aijse: when I try to install
<w0tan_1> edbian: wow. the autodection is impressive, it just worked after i installed it. a lot has changed in the last 10 years. :)
<danny7210> aijse: I burned a cd same problem
<Legendario> i installed jaunty and can't set the right screen resolution with my nvidia 5200 graphic card
<edbian> w0tan_1: lol.  Yeah 10 years was 1999!  We didn't even have windows XP yet!
<UnderSampled> Legendario: are you using the proprietary nvidia drives?
<w0tan_1> edbian: and configuring X to run was an adventure in failure on most of my machines.
<Legendario> UnderSampled, yes
<edbian> linuxguy2009: You sound like a pretty serious audio buff!  I'm envious of your knowledge.  Have you seen this? http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-editor.html
<UnderSampled> Legendario: are you using the nvidia control panel?
<edbian> w0tan_1: Welcome to the new millennium
<w0tan_1> edbian: thanks for the help mate
<edbian> w0tan_1: NP
<navid> hi
<giantg2> sup
<UnderSampled> navid: Hello
<Legendario> UnderSampled, guess so...
<linuxviewer> I have tried manually editing /etc/network/interfaces and putting hwaddress in there but that doesnt work.  Suggestions for editing MAC address because I think it gave it eth2/eth3 insted of eth0/eth1 like before
<UnderSampled> Legendario: Does it change your resolution at all?
<linuxguy2009> edbian: Hmm looks neat. Ill give it a whirl. Thank you!
<edbian> linuxguy2009: NP
<Legendario> UnderSampled, i am stuck with a dammed 640X480 resolution. I can't hardly read...
<Aijse> danny7210, I'd say somethin is damaged to the image you re using, so either the Ubuntu you downloaded might be damaged or the medium its on, time for bed now srry ... goodluck
<UnderSampled> Legendario: so you can't change it at all.
<edbian> linuxviewer: I think what you're talking about is simply changing the alias.  Look at this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-creating-or-adding-new-network-alias-to-a-network-card-nic/
<danny7210> aijse - thats impossible, because I have installed the same disk on my desktop no problem
<Legendario> UnderSample, yes. I am using the nvidia X server setting
<danny7210> Hey guys, I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and I get this error : modprobe:FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep : No such directory or file
<UnderSampled> Legendario: so you are using nvidia-settings
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Only one and max resolution in nvidia-settings?
<UnderSampled> Legendario: try running "sudo nvidia-settings" (without quotes). The one in the menu does not provide root access, which is required to save the X configuration
<bernardlychan> does anyone know how to start vnc on kde?
<UnderSampled> bernardlychan: Server or client?
<Legendario> UnderSample, nvidia-settings only shows 640X480 as maximum resolution
<bernardlychan> server
<mobi-sheep> bernardlychan: #kubuntu
<bernardlychan> k
<bernardlychan> thanks
<UnderSampled> mobi-sheep: still on the topic of ddrescue, is there a way to enable verbose mode while it is still going?
<mobi-sheep> UnderSampled: Not unless you want to start the whole thing again from scratch.
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > ~/Desktop/XORG.txt" and paste the XORG.txt on the Desktop.
<mobi-sheep> !paste | Legendario
<ubottu> Legendario: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Aijse> danny7210, found this thread about it. Good luck now im sleeping
<Aijse> danny7210, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165440
<UnderSampled> Legendario: Sorry, I didn't realize that you responded
<Legendario> ok
<Blizzerand> Can any one point me towards a game in ubuntu repository better that others
<UnderSampled> Legendario: do what mobi-sheep said so that we can help you while looking at your configuration
<mobi-sheep> !games | Blizzerand
<ubottu> Blizzerand: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<UnderSampled> Blizzerand: What kinds of games are you looking for?
<Legendario> UnderSampled, mobi-sheep: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7c8efc9c
<Blizzerand> UnderSampled : Nah I think I got what I came for
<fjordlord> mOrO^, i insalled all but is there no graphical interface?
<mobi-sheep> Blizzerand: Neverball reminds me a lot from Sega's Monkeyball.
<mOrO^> fjordlord: hmmmm.
<fjordlord> i dont know how to "get it up" in X
<mOrO^> fjordlord: Give me the url I gave  you
<fjordlord> http://sourceforge.net/scm/?type=svn&group_id=159144
<HowDoI> are you guys good at help?
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup"
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, ok
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, done
<mOrO^> fjordlord: Im going to PM you! OK?
<HowDoI> When my system is under load, it stops refreshing the screen until I give it some kind of input.  Anybody know what might cause this?
<fjordlord> ok :)
<fjordlord> mOrO^, kool
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: You'll see the same thing you paste in, right?
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, i am looking at it...
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Under Configured Monitor, add "HorizSync 31.5-48"  and under that, "VertRefresh 56 - 65"
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Tab it up.  Make it look nice and fit right in.
<vprm> i have 500gb of disk, windows has 400gb, should i install ubuntu as a repartitiong or run Wubi.  any ideas??  thanx
<mobi-sheep> vprm: Wubi is slower because it depends on Windows NTFS partition.  And Ubuntu is a linux OS, not a Window application.  Dual-boot. :)
<Techie>  anyone know what Intel® 82845G support is like?
<fjordlord> mOrO^, ?
<vprm> how much disk space do i need for ubuntu??
<mobi-sheep> vprm: Not much.  Depends on what you'll be using it for.
<Techie> vprm: way less than 100g
<sebsebseb> vprm: yep good idea not to use Wubi, bad things can happen
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, should i use the "s?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements vprm
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: What do you mean?
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Oh no quotes.
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, ok
<rz> Can someone please help me or point me in a direction of getting an ATI 9200 card working with dual screems on unbuntu?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  vprm
<ubottu> vprm: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bucky> that makes me want to scream twice
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Save it.  Paste it again for confirmation if you want.
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, done
<vprm> so 30GB should be enough..
<UnderSampled> rz: are you using proprietary or opensource drivers?
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<mobi-sheep> vprm: Yup. It's more than enough.
<rz> I downloaded them from the ati website, but its failing when I try running them
<Legendario> mobi-sheep: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d761814c
<vprm> which version of ubuntu should i use??
<Legendario> mobi-sheep: is it ok?
<Techie> vprm: depends on what you need
<sebsebseb> vprm: or do like 12GB for / the operating system partition   and  resonably  big seperate home.  only thing with that is you would have to set up the partitions yourself,  because  the guided installs won't do such set ups
<sebsebseb> vprm: 8.10 or 9.04
<Madde> hello. does anyone know of a lxterminal configuration file?
<adh> Greetings.
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: You see the number 24?  That's where those numbers should be.  Anyway, I think it's fine.  Try "gksudo nvidia-settings" and see if you can change it.
<UnderSampled> vprm: are you asking about which release, or which windowing system (ie ubuntu vs kubuntu vs xubuntu
<UnderSampled> )
<adh> I'm getting an error w/ remote desktop on 9.04 saying it can only  connect to localhost.
<ctmjr> rz: when you install them you get errors? and are you using  ubuntu 9.04
<bluedalek> Hello everyone.  Having some serious sound problems.  Ubuntu 9.04. I only get sound when going through the sound setup, and running the 'test tone'.. and when playing video's through Totem. All other media players are silent.  On board is disabled, BIOS has been reset, total of three sound cards have been tested.
<rz> ya 9.04
<linuxguy2009> edbian: I found what i needed with the package from the repos called "gstreamer-tools" theres a command line tool called "gst-inspect" it lists all codecs on the machine and all the options. I noticed in the default Sound Juicer pipelines there is a "!" character between a few of the settings and Im wondering is that character common in other linux command line uses? Ive never used it before in the terminal but I wasnt sure.
<adh> I've looked around and I've seen a lot of reports of this but no solutions.  Any suggestions?
<erikk71> hi all
<vprm> i'm going to run UBUNTU-9.04  ( i think(?))...
<rz> this is what i get:   X Server: unable to detect Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<erikk71> trying to find mac theme for gnome
<eNons3nse> i've got a question.  why does the dvd/cd creator only support 4.4 gig blank dvds when my dvds are 4.7 gig?
<ThomasHC1> does anyone know how to only allow one binary to be ran as root with no password in /etc/sudoers?
<ctmjr> rz: what card do you have?
<mOrO^> erikk71: Mac4Linux
<mobi-sheep> vprm: I think you should start off with Ubuntu.  It's popular and people seems to love it.  KDE is a different flavors and would be great for mommies.  However, KDE is going through a phrase of rewriting applications to KDE4.  I'm using KDE4 at the moment.  XFCE is really lightweight and it's really great for old machines and lacks in visual effects.  I think you want Gnome first.  KDE second.
<rz> radeon 9200
<rz> its kinda old
<bucky> erikk71: i'll tell you where to find it if you promise not to come back here and ask how to install it
<adh> FYI I have an nvidia card
<mobi-sheep> vprm: Yup.  Go with Ubuntu 9.04. :)
<erikk71> ok
<erikk71> is it hard to install
<bucky> erikk71:  google mac4lin
<Techie> rz: i used to have a dual head setup with a 9600XT but that was a long time ago... what i can say is that there is a way to do it using the command line tools that come with the catalyst
<UnderSampled> rz: what did you download? exes don't natively work on linux, and the linux drives are generally hard to install
<mOrO^> erikk71: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-intrepid-into-mac-osx-leopard/2009/01/08
<bucky> erikk71: don't ask
<Madde> Anyone uses LXPanel?
<ctmjr> rz: ati dropped support for that card in linux so the new drivewrs from their website will not work
<sebsebseb> vprm: 8.10 is better than 9.04 in certain ways,  just like in one or two ways 9.04 is better than 8.10
<rz> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<rufuscure> I'm running gnome on an old machine with all the effects turned off, would XFCE still run better than that?
<Techie> rz: may i pm you
<rz> yes please
<Legendario> mobi-sheep: no difference. should i restart X?
<ctmjr> rz: and the old drivers will not work with the new Xserver
<rz> ok
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Yes.  Do try.
<UnderSampled> rz: Anyway, the easiest way to install official drives is to go into system->administration->hardware drives
<Legendario> mobi-sheep.... ok. i'll be back if necessary...
<Legendario> mobi-sheep.... thanks.
<rz> I've tried that nothing shows up though
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: I'd like to know the result too. :)
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, what ever happened to apport? it used to pop up every time something crashed, I reinstalled and now it doesnt (9.04 Jaunty) I have apport, apport-gtk and python-apport installed, still nothing. ?
<Legendario> ok
<adh> Any suggestions on remote desktop breaking on 9.04 w/ nvidia card?
<UnderSampled> rz: choose the latest driver that fits, or the recommended one.
<sebsebseb> vprm: 9.10  is the next one released at the end of  October,  and most current Ubuntu users should be clean installing that one really
<db1029> hi, can anyone help me change the screen resolution inside virtualbox running on ubuntu 9.04?
<chiques> Hey room, I have a couple of wasted partitions on my drive I would like to add to my /HOME directory. I tried booting off the Jaunty live cd but I couldn't find a way to "merge" it with my /HOME partition. Here is what I see when I use gparted off the live boot. tp://img32.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdevsdagparted.png/ http://img194.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdevsdagparted.png/ Does anyone have any suggestions?
<rz> no prop. drivers found for this system when I run hardware drivers app
<bluedalek> Hello everyone.  Having some serious sound problems.  Ubuntu 9.04. I only get sound when going through the sound setup, and running the 'test tone'.. and when playing video's through Totem. All other media players are silent.  On board is disabled, BIOS has been reset, total of three sound cards have been tested.
<vprm> does ubuntu-9.04 allow resizing my  500gb windows to allow 20gb for ubuntu??
<chiques> http://img32.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdevsdagparted.png/
<sebsebseb> vprm: which version of Windows?
<vprm> xp
<vprm> xo pro
<vprm> xp pro
<UnderSampled> rz: hmmm
<mobi-sheep> nerdy_kid: apport are usually toggled on during testing phrases.  I take it you installed jaunty alpha or release candidate?
<adh> Nobody has seen this error?  Please?
<UnderSampled> db1029: does virtualbox automatically set the resolution to be the size of the window?
<sebsebseb> vprm: 9.04  is a bit pointless really  unless  people are doing the optional  Ext4  file system,  and  that's not really  the best thing to recommend to new users  in 9.04 for various reasons.   And without 8.10 is really the better release,  just most users don't know that.
<nerdy_kid> i did have a testing version installed, that mustve been it, thanks for the help
<Dulak> UnderSampled: if you install the virtualbox drivers into the virtual machine it does that
<poxdox> k9copy for ubuntu 9.4..will it do the job every time??? (backup dvd movies)
<nerdy_kid> mobi-sheep i did have a testing version installed, that mustve been it, thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> vprm: and yes you can use gparted on the Live CD to resize the Windows partition, that normalley works without a problem, but that slight chance of dataloss, so good to have your data backed up from XP first
<mobi-sheep> nerdy_kid: You can still toggle it on to help developers.  I can't remember how. :X   Gotta google and find it somewhere.
<UnderSampled> Dulak: sorry, that was meant for db1029 who left just before I sent that
<nerdy_kid> mobi-sheep will do thanks :)
<adh> whatever thanks for nothing.  You ppl are useless
<Dulak> UnderSampled; no my mistake, I thought you were asking for help
<HowDoI> On my freshly-installed Ubuntu Jaunty system, the screen stops refreshing after a few seconds of being left alone.  The screen instantly starts updating again if I give it any input from the mouse or keyboard.  I have encountered the problem with Jaunty 32bit and 64bit along with 64bit with kernel 2.6.30 installed from the Ubuntu mainline ppa.
<gartral> ok, how do I force eject a cdrom with software?
<UnderSampled> gartral: run "eject cdrom
<UnderSampled> "
<vprm> i've been trying to learn ubuntu on a small system, but i wantr to put it on one of my larger system (on a sailboat).
<gartral> UnderSampled: its ignoreing it
<sebsebseb> vprm: on  a sail boat?
<mobi-sheep> gartral: eject
<UnderSampled> gartral: and if you give it sudo?
<MrPiracy> abc
<sebsebseb> MrPiracy: def
<vprm> sebsebseb-> yes i use windows for a nav package i been using for serval years.
<MrPiracy> leaf-sheep: neat! ty very much
<loois> how do I set gnome cpu govenors to start on performance and not on demand?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: For what? o.O
<sebsebseb> vprm: I see you been using a Windows program for  navigating the boat?
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: the themes page ;)
<gartral> UnderSampled: same thing.. just sits there, the light is on (which is normal if theres a disk in it) but there is no disk in it
<chiques> Any suggestions on  how I can merge my wondering partitions?
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: Oh that. No problem.  Wow.  Long time ago. ;)
<MrPiracy> mobi-sheep: yeah, i had to break it cos my daughter wanted some instructions on how to hack into her step-father router ;)
<vprm> sebsebseb-> no - i nav the boat the, package tell all the charts.. and i use AIRMAIL for e-mail offshore..
<mobi-sheep> MrPiracy: >:}~
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, the resolution is better, but i can't use the nvidia-settings. It gives me an error right when i open it
<sebsebseb> vprm: ok  so you got Windows programs that you want to run inside Ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: gksudo nvidia-settings ?  You used that?
<Legendario> yes
<FrankQC> If you want to run a Windows program try using the Wine Windows Emulator. sudo apt-get install wine -y; sudo apt-get build-dep wine -y
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: What error?
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: the second part???
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: the build-dep?
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: You're running your native monitor resolution, right?
<Legendario> mobi-sheep: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<sebsebseb> vprm: there's a program called  Wine which can get  a lot of Windows programs working,  but a lot need configuring, also I have a feeling  you won't have much luck with whatever you want to run
<vprm> sebsebseb-> no - i just want to learn more about linux..
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: It builds the dependencies on the package -- in this case, Wine.
<fjordlord> are you still in?
<nixiepixel> Hey guys, I'm compiling gpac from source and are having problems installing it. It appears that I'm able to compile it, but sudo checkinstall is failing. Can anyone help? ='(
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, but i am using the nvidia driver. Yes, the monitor is ok...
<gartral> UnderSampled: same thing.. just sits there, the light is on (which is normal if theres a disk in it) but there is no disk in it.. and the drive has no paperclip hole
<fjordlord> i need help with a skypephone
<fjordlord> i want to transfer photos from it
<fjordlord> to my computer
<sebsebseb> vprm: ok get it installed and here's a website for you http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<UnderSampled> !eject | gartral
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eject
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: try "man apt-get", it's in it.
<Techie-Micheal> Suggestions for dumping memory on an ubuntu server? I've seen suggestions for dd'ing /proc/kcore, and they said it should be equal to the amount of RAM that I have, but that's not been the case for me at least.
<bujji> vprm: before installing wine get the dependency packages
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: I know how to intall Wine, and   I  would get it from their repo for Ubuntu :)
<vprm> sebsebseb-> i have it , plus i bought the book.
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: It pop up when you ran that or at bootup?
<bujji> hi
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Oh you need to reconfigure, I suppose.
<mobi-sheep> Legendario: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, when i ran that...
<bujji> apt-cache depends wine
<sebsebseb> vprm: learn Ubuntu there isn't really  much to learn, except the basic stuff,   unless your going to do something more advanced
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: Yea so you install it via apt-get to get it from their repos ^_^
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: I know,  I probably used Ubuntu longer then you in fact,  and bound to  have used it longer than most people in this channel right now
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: second release in 2005
<bujji> vprm: to know more about linux in a short time please refer to thedigit mazine febraury 2009 addition
<Pricey> sebsebseb: this isn't a competition.
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: Proves?
<sebsebseb> Pricey: tru
<sebsebseb> e
<gartral> UnderSampled: anyway to force eject.. i mean tell the drive that it MUST eject?
<vprm> sebsebseb-> i been running/work/compilinng/and fix cpu since the 1968..
<mobi-sheep> vprm: You want to know how I learn to use linux? :)  I transfer everything over to linux and start using it no matter what.  Started watching my movies, animes, TV series, etc in linux and IM and etc.  Not just occasional usage and none of that "Oh if something went wrong, I'll just go back to Windows" stuffs.
<Legendario> mobi-sheep, i am going to restart x again. BRB
<FrankQC> vprm: :0 nice
<sebsebseb> vprm: ok well  Ubuntu shoudn't be that big of a deal then
<mobi-sheep> vprm: You'll learn and learn and eventually realized it's more fun to use than Windows. :)
<bujji> vprm: if u want i can send u some basic stuff
<vprm> it's been fun...  and there are more help in the this group than the WINXP one..
<Dulak> vprm: if you have to have a fall back you can use virtualbox to install windows in a virtual machine so you can boot it and use windows for whatever you need, though it's crap for gaming
<sebsebseb> vprm: well   there isn't really any proper  Windows community support, as far as I know
<UnderSampled> gartral: Try looking at the man page for eject
<vprm> i though bill gates is the help..
<mob_> n e 1 wanna try x and intel 82830 gcc ?
<sebsebseb> Dulak: well Virtualbox 3.0  has better support for  Direct3D 8 and 9,  I haven't tested though
<Dulak> sebsebseb: i have, it's choppy as hell
<Dulak> sebsebseb: but it's improving, so I have high hopes for the future
<sebsebseb> Dulak: ,but yeah I heard stuff like that, a bit slow with some games,  and choppy as you say
<sebsebseb> !intel  |  mob_
<ubottu> mob_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vprm> thanx guys -- or people for all the help..
<mob_> ty
<sebsebseb> vprm and mob_  np
<UnderSampled> gartral: try eject -T
<mirsal> Hello
<UnderSampled> Mirsal: Hello
<bujji> vprm; please see the orkut community fsmca@griet and swatantramay it will some what helpful to you
<gartral> UnderSampled: did.. i tried every iteration of eject i could think of before asking here\
<bujji> i am from hyderabad from swecha group
<nixiepixel> Does anyone know how to compile a program from source? =p
<UnderSampled> gartral: then you would know more than me
<mobi-sheep> !compile | nixiepixel
<ubottu> nixiepixel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<UnderSampled> gartral: sorry I can't help any
<bujji> first configure ur fiile
<UnderSampled> nixiepixel: it usually depends on the specific program
<bujji> follow these steps
<gb0at> windows is proooooo
<nixiepixel> UnderSampled, Just trying to compile and install gpac and am having problems. ='(
<bujji> if it is from tar balls
<Kalmi_> gartral, worst case scenario: there is a little hole on the cd drive insert a pin there and it will eject... (however I wouldn't do that while powered on)
<colloguy> what's the best way to share calendar data between osx's ical and linux on the same system (without resorting to an online service)?
<gb0at> How do i fix my windows? it keeps displaying the bsod screen
<gartral> Kalmi_: i already said this drive lacks said hole
<mirsal> Is using HAL fdi files still the right way to configure an input device ?
<bujji> tar xzf sourcefilename
<bujji> cd <extractedsourcefile>
<gartral> mirsal: yes
<bujji> ./configure
<wirechief_> gb0at:  maybe someone on #windows can help you
<gb0at> lol im kiddin >.<
<bujji> may u willl get some dependency problems
<gb0at> windows is lame
<bujji> that packages will be specified install them
<HowDoI> Anybody know when Ubuntu will fix the intel graphics problem?
<mirsal> gartral, okay :) I heard about HAL being dropped in favour of DeviceKit so I was a bit worried
<sebsebseb> gb0at: if your getting the Blue Screen Of Death it means your hardware may be failing or you installed bad drivers
<mirsal> thanks
<bujji> when u find no errors or dependencies the next step is
<wirechief_> HowDol with Karmic
<bujji> make
<sebsebseb> gb0at: and if your hardware is failing Ubuntu is going to go bad eventually as well
<bujji> make install
<gb0at> lol sebsebseb.. i was kidding >.< you would not find me running windows on my computer
<gb0at> windows can suck on my cock
<nixiepixel> bujji, I think I fixed the dependency problems, and make did not return an error.. but sudo checkinstall is failing.
<HowDoI> So Ubuntu isn't going to fix Jaunty ever?
<gartral> !language gb0at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language gb0at
<gartral> !language |gb0at
<ubottu> gb0at: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bujji> your sourcepackaged will be installed
<VCoolio> nixiepixel: what does checkinstall say?
<matyo> hi everybody
<bujji> is any one getting my messages
<mirsal> hey matyo
<Kalmi_> sebsebseb, gb0at: most of time BSODs on virus-ridden machines are not caused by hardware failure... bad drivers... having two antivirus... etc...
<bujji> any one of u give me a reply
<gb0at> ^^ kalmi_ you deserve a cookie
<VCoolio> bujji: yeah, try talking to persons by putting names in front
<sebsebseb> !cookie |  Kalmi_
<ubottu> Kalmi_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gartral> Kalmi_ UnderSampled DOI! xmms2 didnt release the device
<gb0at> but the real answer is
<bujji> ok tq
<matyo> i have a very good question :D
<gb0at> windows is made to display bsod from the start. Bill gates fails
<gb0at> like windows does
<nixiepixel> VCoolio, http://pastebin.com/m539be160 - The last few lines before epic failure =(
<Kalmi_> gb0at, actually they just want you buy new hw... :) opss... we have gone a bit offropic...
<rz> !!
<rz> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matyo> i add a partition with ubuntu partition manager after that im install windows xp but now i cant see my linux just windows work
<rz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gb0at> To Solve BSOD: Boot Up Ubuntu -> Format Windows
<gb0at> Am I a winrar?
<mobi-sheep> matyo: If you can, install Windows first.  Ubuntu second.
<gartral> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<rz> lol
<bazhang> !ot > gb0at
<ubottu> gb0at, please see my private message
<VCoolio> nixiepixel: maybe "sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib64" will help (first check if it really doesn't exist yet before it overwrites anything
<Kalmi_> :D
<gartral> gb0at: one more and its the ops for you
<matyo> yeah i know this is the easy way but im work on ubuntu 6 months before install windows and now i must get my data
<gb0at> lol
<UnderSampled> gartral: that would do it. :)
<mobi-sheep> matyo: Tsk. Fix your grub before somebody snatch it away for dinner.
<mobi-sheep> !grub | matyo
<ubottu> matyo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nixiepixel> matyo, Here's my video on how to fix your problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM Good luck hon =)
<matyo> yeah
<rz> matyo: try booting from CD, and select the OS to boot in GRUB
<nixiepixel> VCoolio, Thanks, trying it now
<carmen276> how can I get my Nvidia Card to work with Jaunty?
<mediatech> hello.... when play video (movies, etc) when scenes change the video has a choppy horizontal line. dosn't do every sceen but enough to annoy
<matyo> im in live cd at moment :D
<mobi-sheep> carmen276: Enable hardware drivers + install Nvidia 180.
<NicotineBomb> quit
<carmen276> mobi-sheep: I have the Drivers install already
<mobi-sheep> carmen276: You're done.  Wanna configure stuffs?  "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<rz> I bought a bad spindle of DVD-R's :(
<carmen276> mobi-sheep: It says I have the drivers installed and enabled
<Roboto_Ubuntu> can anyone tell me (new to ubuntu) how i can find out the latest updates (pulseaudio) cause after updates, I have no sound
<Roboto_Ubuntu> i want to remove the last pulse updates
<carmen276> mobi-sheep: but my effects wont work
<Kalmi_> RobotCow, switching to ALSA is easier
<mobi-sheep> carmen276: Have you enabled the effects? :o
<Kalmi_> Roboto_Ubuntu, switching to ALSA is easier
<Blizzerand> lol
<carmen276> mobi-sheep: yes
<Kalmi_> !sound | Roboto_Ubuntu
<ubottu> Roboto_Ubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mobi-sheep> !compiz | carmen276
<ubottu> carmen276: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mobi-sheep> carmen276: If you got effects to work, you should see wobbly windows and such.
<RobotCow> Kalmi_, i prefer pulseaudio, it rocks if you know how to use it
<Roboto_Ubuntu> vol control device says alsa mixer
<carmen276> mobi-sheep: ok thanks, I'll go to that channel
<nixiepixel> Can anyone help troubleshoot my checkinstall problem pleease? http://pastebin.com/m3a4075a6 =(
<Interphase> hi everyone, my laptop came with an infrared remote receiver for remote controls, any idea how ubuntu could recognize and use this?
<Kalmi_> RobotCow, I have never seen anyone actually using pulseaudio's capabilites... :
<Horacio> hello.. i have a question..
<Horacio> could i use the debian lenny dvd as source for apt?
<bazhang> Horacio, no
<brandi> I am trying to set up a postfix mail server.   Somewhere I mistyped something and now when i send an email it has the misspelled domain name?   Anyone know where this info comes from initially?  Kind of a noob
<Horacio> ok, why/
<Kalmi_> Horacio, yes... but not for ubuntu :)
<Horacio> lol, not even for vim? g++?
<bazhang> !debian | Horacio
<ubottu> Horacio: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<RobotCow> Kalmi_, the ubuntu community is mostly made up of users who have switched from windows, not linux from scratch users or slackware users who are tech savy.
<mediatech> when play video when scenes change the video has a choppy horizontal line. dosn't do every sceen but enough to annoy
<edbian> Kalmi_: I went from windows xp to ubuntu to debian
<bazhang> mediatech, compiz is enabled or not
<Horacio> ok.. got it, so relating to that, is there a python/ruby/bash script to get a couple hundred packages with apt in order to compile them in a dvd or do i have to make own?
<mediatech> not sure
<mobi-sheep> Interphase: Err, maybe lirc.
<bazhang> Horacio, what about aptoncd
<Horacio> i am a regular debian user, the thing is, it doesn't work on my notebook! plus, i hate fedora
<Interphase> mobi-sheep, yeah, I found that just now
<bazhang> !aptoncd > Horacio
<ubottu> Horacio, please see my private message
<Roboto_Ubuntu> i have been an rpm distro person, never debian, thought id try it out, kinda like it, but pulse is killing me
<bazhang> mediatech, try with compiz off
<bazhang> Roboto_Ubuntu, what about installing pavucontrol
<Horacio> ok tanks > ubottu
<Kalmi_> Roboto_Ubuntu, why not switch to alsa?
<Roboto_Ubuntu> tell me how to switch to alsa and i will
<mediatech> bazhang, ok. what command will do that?
<Roboto_Ubuntu> just apt-get alsa ??
<RobotCow> edbian, then you ought to make a virtual sound device and have your sound play on another machine through the network just for fun, like a movie throughout the an entire mansion and you can also control the sound of individual apps which i do often using pulseaudio. pulseaudio was really useful when my usb headset was working because i could easily switch the sound stream between my sound card and the usb headset without unplugging it and reboot
<RobotCow> ing and all that mess.
<bazhang> mediatech, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<Roboto_Ubuntu> i had vlc setup for that so we could watch anything from the tvcard in parts of the house
<RobotCow> Roboto_Ubuntu, no, you have to also blacklist oss modules
<HowDoI> RobotCow: Do you know how to get sound/mic through a Bluetooth headset with Ubuntu/PulseAudio?
<mediatech> bazhang, did that, screen flashed. but tried playing video and still has the same problem
<RobotCow> HowDoI, ask in #pulseaudio or #alsa because i have never owned a bluetooth device except for my blackberry which i dont have the bluetooth headset to use with it so i have no experience with using bluetooth in linux
<bazhang> mediatech, completely quit and restarted video?
<HowDoI> Ok
<gza> привет всем
<bazhang> gza, #ubuntu-ru
<mediatech> bazhang, ok, thanks... maybe back.
<gza> :)
<gza> i now
<Kalmi_> Roboto_Ubuntu, read(!) this factoid:
<Kalmi_> !sound | Roboto_Ubuntu
<ubottu> Roboto_Ubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ROCKY`> cya all later :)
<ksc654> Help!!! I installed the ATI binary driver and after I rebooted all I get is a garbled screen.
<ROCKY`> I'm off to bed
<edbian> ksc654: garbled?
<skyeee> well that was interesting, i just installed ubuntu, yet it's not bringing up the bootloader at all on startup
<edbian> skyeee: Are you booting to the correct HDD?
<ksc654> Yes. Mostly black with a few pixels here and there. Some blink but most are solid.
<mobi-sheep> I'm off to bed. Goodnight bazhang. :)
<skyeee> edbian, yes, i only OS's in stalled on one hdd
<skyeee> +have
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, bye :)
<edbian> skyeee: What does the system do?  Bios post and then report: "No OS" ??
<gza> headphones and columns work simultaneously, why? in ubuntu
<skyeee> edbian, just goes straight to windows
<skyeee> (xp)
<queso> Anyone here have a large personal library?  I see two options for managing a library (maybe there are more), Alexandria and GCstar.  Anyone have any experience with these applications?  Which would you recommend for books only?
<edbian> skyeee: I would pop in a live CD and look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst config file on your ubuntu install
<jander991> skyeee:  How many hard drives do you have in your system?
<Piranah> ok im screwed just installed, cant boot to Vista or Ubuntu now. Im on a live cd. Any help would be greatfull
<ksc654> How do I get to a command prompt to troubleshoot when the screen is all garbled?
<Piranah> no errors on install of grub suring install
<bruenig> ksc654: ssh
<skyeee> jander991, two, but only one of them has operating systems installed
<mediatech> bazhang, well... i rebooted and tried it again. and got the same results. Now I have a Intel GMA X4500 graphics card. its a laptop.
<jander991> skyeee:  Do you remember, when installing Ubuntu if you saw options for 'Grub'?  Its possible Grub loaded the bootloader on the wrong drive (your data drive not your OS drive).
<Piranah> jannder991 how do ya check that ?
<Piranah> i can see my linux install. The drive looks good all folders are there etc
<cjae> Hi, Can I use ext4 with LVM?
<bazhang> mediatech, sorry, I did not mean for you to reboot; I just meant to restart the media player? have you tried more than one? mplayer, vlc, etc?
<bruenig> !lvm | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Piranah> and i can see my 3 windows drives
<ksc654> bruenig: I have to access it from another machine? There's no way to get to a command prompt from the computer I'm have trouble with?
<gza>  headphones and columns work simultaneously, why? in ubuntu
<skyeee> jander991, i don't recall seeing anything for grub, but there is a grub folder in my linux install (have it booted to live cd)
<bazhang> gza, columns = speakers?
<bruenig> ksc654: I am saying that is one way.
<cjae> bruenig, ya I read that stuff
<bruenig> ksc654: are you saying the framebuffer is messed up
<bruenig> ?
<Piranah> skyee we are both in the same boat atm
<Piranah> im runnin off live as well atm
<mediatech> bazhang, oh... lol yes Ive tried different players and tried changing the video output (x11, xv, etc)
<jander991> Piranah: I'm actually not sure.  There are instructions somewhere that tells you how to manually install grub
<skyeee> Piranah, you installed it but it just goes straight to windows?
<gza> headphones and columns work simultaneously, why
<bazhang> mediatech, what format of video? commercial dvd or something other
<Piranah> skyee i wish it boots to grub error nothin else. It DID boot to winblows at one point ehhe
<Piranah> :)
<Piranah> jander991 ok off to google i go
<gza>  speakers
<bazhang> gza, dont repeat so quickly, and they are called 'speakers', not columns
<jander991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jander991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Piranah> thnx
<ksc654> bruenig: All I know is I installed the ATI binary driver from the package repository and when I rebooted I got the Ubuntu splash shortly followed by random pixel garbage.
<gza> ok
<tyoc> there exist an app that say me how many time I have used in the desktop for specific applications (the time in foreground, and the time I have used it via kb and mouse?)
 * skyeee tries reinstalling ubuntu, i've got time.
<jander991> Piranah, skyeee:  Hope that gets you two in the right direction.
<bruenig> ksc654: have you tried tty?
<tyoc> like a time tracking
<skyeee> jander991, should i be looking somewhere to specify where to install grub during startup?
<mediatech> bazhang, dose it with DVD, AVI, mkv. i'm on a laptop and I have a 22in external screen. when its at a lower resolution its not as noticeable but at full screen on my external it is.
<skyeee> jander991, i mean, during install <<
<skyeee> ><
<skyeee> gah
<uqs> Hello, I would like to know what the smartest way to upgrade the Firefox version that came with Ubuntu 9.04 (ff 3.0 or something) to ff 3.5
<bazhang> mediatech, sounds like a video driver issue then
<forces> hello
<ubuntu1241> hello world!  my first successful IRC post!
<bazhang> !ff35 | uqs
<ubottu> uqs: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<uqs> !ff35
<jander991> skyeee: Technically it should install on the first hd of the system.  Thats the default anyway.  Right before the final "Install" button, there should be a summary display of all the settings.
<bazhang> just install from repos uqs
<forces> is there a UNR image with .ISO format?
<skyeee> alright, thanks jander991, i'm going to try a reinstall and take it from there
<mediatech> bazhang, i was afraid of that. Do you know of any drivers for intel chipsets like they do for nivida and ATI
<uqs> bazhang, ok, but will this upgrade my 3.0 ff or install 3.5 as a new program?
<jander991> skyee: Good luck, you can use pidgin to come back while you're installing
<jing_> hi, I heard that ext3 is slow, i am considering to switch my system to another FS, which one is the best one for ubuntu?
<skyeee> jander991, i'm currently on here with my eee pc, so i won't be going anywhere :3
<ksc654> bruenig: How do I get to tty? Ubuntu goes straight into X and I can't see anything.
<jander991> skyeee: ok, I am though, pizza time!
<pincy> hi im looking for help with setting up wpa-psk when wext is crashing my system and atmel doesnt work
<morphias> jing_ ext3 works just fine... i wouldn't worry about what eveyrone says man
<bruenig> ksc654: control alt f1
<iceglider> ksc654: ctrl+alt+ any F button
<forces> is there a UNR image with .ISO format?
<bazhang> forces, dont see one, only the img; you can install unr from repos if you wish though
<bruenig> iceglider: probably not over f7
<forces> and UNR in text mode?
<bruenig> unless ubuntu has started using a ton of agetty's recently
<forces> doesn't care if it's .img
<iceglider> bruenig: not some are already used, that's true
<SirStan> anyone run a dl380g4?
<iceglider> not = no ^^
<bazhang> forces, minimal install and unr package, or the img
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/  <--- forces
<gza> when skype works that centranl'nyy processor of loawding 100%
<Interphase> has anyone set up a fingerprint scanner on ubuntu? I don't have a thinkpad
<uqs> bazhang, I did as you advised and just installed FF 3.5 from Synaptic Package Manager (and Gnome support for it) but I can still only find and start up FF 3.0
<bazhang> uqs, its called shiretoko in your apps menu
<jing_> morphias: firefox have problem with ext3:
<jing_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Who-Freezes-The-System-Firefox-or-ext3-86242.shtml
<matyo> hi again :D
<matyo> i cant fix this boot problem after install windows :D
<uqs> bazhang, aah, I see. why is that? :)
<nsadmin> !fix grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix grub
<bazhang> http://is.gd/1reB3  <-- uqs
<nsadmin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<uqs> bazhang, thanks for that link. It cleared everything up :)
<nsadmin> matyo: got that link?
<morphias> jing_ do you seriously read everything b4 trying it for urself?  im using ext3 on ubuntu and everything works well enough for my needs
<morphias> if i were you, id experiment a little aight man.
<matyo> you mean the links from ubottu
<nsadmin> yes
<matyo> yeah but they dont help me :D
<nsadmin> why?
<jing_> morphias: thanks for your tips, i'll do more research on this issue
<cjae> http://pastebin.com/m780436eb
<nsadmin> ok, actually never mind... I'm headed out
<xim_> is truecrypt supported on the ubuntu kernel?
<matyo> im do realy ideotic work my linux boot partition is 25gb im parse it to 15 gb for windows and 10gb for linux boot after that partiton parse im try to install windows but i cant becouse the new 15gb partition is formated by ubuntu and i delete it and recreate with windows installer meneger now windows work perfect but linux boomed :D and when i try fdisk -l from live cd response is Cannot open /dev/sda
<cjae> sorry never mnd long day
<iceglider> matyo have you checked that the partitions are still there? so that you formated them by accident with windows installer??
<losher> jing_: that firefox/ext3 article was over a year old. Presumably it's long fixed by now. ext3 is a good, stable filesystem & first choice for beginners...
<matyo> yeah they are there
<bamball> matyo: did u sudo with fdisk?
<matyo> no now they come :P :D
<jing_> losher: how about ext4?
<matyo> ok one more question now i can see the partitions boot partition os dev/sda1 how can i set dev/sda2 to boot partition _
<ksc654> ctrl+alt+F? doesn't do anything. Any other ideas?
<losher> jing_: ext4 on ubuntu is too new to be considered fully stable yet. Wait a couple of releases....
<bamball> matyo: i think u need to toggle the boot flag
<matyo> yeah but with manager i cant see partitions when im boot with live cd
<iceglider> ksc654: if you've installed and started Ubuntu normally you should get a tty by using that? changed anything?
<losher> matyo: try gparted instead. Also, you may want to add a swap partition for linux...
<matyo> tnx
<cwillu> ksc654, ctrl-alt-f1, not ctrl-alt-f
<iceglider> matyo: btw is it win xp?
<darkhamm_> how can i build a gstreamer pipe for sound juicer?
<nixiepixel> matyo, Seriously.. you probably need to re-install your boot loader.
<ksc654> cwillu: I tried all the F# keys.
<losher> morphias: nothing wrong with reading up on what you're doing before you jump in. I wish more people did it...
<cwillu> ksc654, you're just trying to get a vterm?  is x itself working?
<nixiepixel> matyo, Did you re-install grub so you can see Windows?
<ksc654> iceglider: The only change I've made recently was installing the ATI binary driver from the repository. That's what got me into this mess.
<komet> formatting solves all issues
<komet> =)
<jander991> skyeee: How is the install coming?
<jander991> Piranah: Any luck?
<anonbadger> komet: so true
<ksc654> cwillu: X is all garbled from installing the ATI driver. I'm trying to drop to a command line so I can troubleshoot.
<skyeee> jander991, got slightly distracted, and then went and cleared out those partitions, just booting up to the live cd again to intall it now
<cwillu> ksc654, boot up into the recovery mode kernel (just pick it off the list in grub when you boot)
<jander991> skyeee: Too many shinies around? Oooh shiny...
<iceglider> ksc654: hmm ok and you are at the login screen or where are you when you are trying ctrl-alt-F1?
<cwillu> ksc654, the fail-safe xorg option that will show up there may be enough to get you going again, failing that, moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way may also work
<firepants> anyone else having cpu performance issues with flash in 9.04?
<skyeee> jander991, you have no idea... (was also distracted telling my friend how the infected mushroom concert was last night)
<SirStan> 10k drives are peppy
<tolde> if i wanted to create a .sh that uses a sudo command how does that work?
<SirStan> tolde: "your doing it wrong"
<tolde> ...
<buttons840> i'm testing a tcp client, can anyone think of a port on my localhost I can connect to.   I just need to connect to any tcp, i wont actually be doing anything
<ksc654> iceglider: Yes, I was at the login screen. I'm trying cwillu's suggestion right now.
<SirStan> why on earth would you want a script to run a sudo script?
<SirStan> buttons: ssh/22 ?
<Guest65435> Any suggestions or hardware compatiblility sites for a processor/MB combo that's happy with ubuntu?  What about 64 bits?  If i install a 64 bit ubuntu, will there be progams lacking in the desktop environment?  What do I really want?
<SirStan> Guest65435: why would you want 64bit?
<tolde> i want macchanger to run on startup to change my mac address and it needs to do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"
<buttons840> SirStan, 22 is refused like all the rest
<xTheGoat121x> So, it seems that Firefox segfaults every time I try to start it. Trying to start it from terminal or safe mode provides no clues as to why.
<SirStan> buttons840t: is sshd running?
<buttons840> i guess i can just connect to some random internet site over tcp
<ksc654> The recovery menu is giving me a couple options. One is xfix to auto repair graphic problems. I guess it's worth a shot. What do you guys think?
<firepants> looking for help with cpu performance problems with Flash in a browser.
<Guest65435> SirStan: Well all the new intel and AMD processors seem to be 64 bit.   It's a noob question I know
<th0r> tolde: you might want to look at the NOPASSWD option in the sudoers file
<SirStan> Guest65435: usually people dont care for 64bit unless they have a specific need.
<Cydell> has anyone tried to play world of warcraft in a vbox windows guest?
<darkhamm_> how can i build a gstreamer pipe for sound juicer?
<skyeee> Cydell,  can't WINE run WoW fine?
<Dulak> cydell: it's better under wine than in vbox
<tolde> th0r: alright. do u know the location of the sudoers file offhand?
<iceglider> 64bit on ubuntu can handle everything 32bit can and it also expands the memory limit
<Dulak> cydell: vbox is still pretty choppy for 3d
<jander991> skyeee: heh. Once you get to the point of almost having it install the system, there should be a way to view a summary of the installation. Let me know when you get there.
<anonbadger> visudo
<darkhamm_> someone can help me with Gstreamer's pipelines?
<Cydell> Yeah wine runs it very well but I would like to play that and some other games
<th0r> tolde: you need to edit it with visudo, best to research it a little as messing up that file can get you in real trouble
<skyeee> alright jander991, choosing the hard drive i want to use now (largest continuous free space)
<losher> buttons840: a good secure installation shouldn't leave any tcp ports open unless it's serving something specific...
<rolarm86> hiya
<Cydell> Just wanted to know what others had found out I don't like to dual boot
<shinigami> someone can help me in skiputler plz
<buttons840> losher, well that's what i have, because i can't find any tcp port to approach on my own system
<tolde> th0r. alright man, ill look into it. thanks for the info
<hdon> how do i restart samba? /etc/init.d/samba doesn't exist!
<iMatter> ermac0, Firefox 3.0.11 in Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't download from alot of websites like i'll click download link and downloads will not pop up sometimes it'l give me a save file or open with window i click ok nothing ive even tried opening downloads window myself and apparently nothings downloading and since this happened i end up copying link and doing wget
<xTheGoat121x> losher, hey, good to see you. Got it working last night!  :D
<Guest65435> SirStan some people want more than 4 gigs of memory for instance.   Do they even make 32 bit processors these days or do you mean I just get a new processor and install the i386 ubuntu anyway?
<iMatter> sorry ermac0 it auto did that
<jander99> hdon: /etc/init.d/smbd I think.
<losher> buttons840: that's a good thing!
<buttons840> losher, decided i would just connect to a webserver on 80
<hdon> jander99: also tried!
<SirStan> Guest21538: all intel cpus are 32bit
<shinigami> i couldn't find how
<cwillu> iMatter, sounds like you've updated firefox (via update manager or whatever), and haven't quit firefox completely and reopened it yet
<morphias> losher, i dont mind reading things, hell i do that myself.  i just dont like people who read things and they get so scared they dont try nothing for themselves.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: hi there. So did it work like we thought. A new install with /usr on the SD worked ok?
<th0r> hdon: I have /etc/init.d/samba
<shinigami> skiputler work
<hdon> th0r: what system are you on? i'm on jaunty
<hdon> 9.04
<skyeee> alright jander991, i'm there, says it's only touching this one hdd too., there is a button for advanced option though
<morphias> of course then again, im a bit of a risk taker
<SirStan> Guest21538: 64bit oses have more overhead .. so usually it doesnt make sense to run a 64bit os unless you (a) are stupid, (b) need to keep up with your (a) friends, or (c) need 16gb of ram on your database server.
<firepants> should I downgrade to version 8 until the Flash cpu problem is resolved?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, yes, except now I'm having an issue with updating the kernel and getting Firefox to run. Do you know if there's a way to get verbose error messages on a Firefox start?
<th0r> hdon: yup...jaunty....ls /etc/init.d/samba returns the file
<jander99> skyeee: (On laptop.)  Does it say hd(0) ?
<buttons840> SirStan, what if i want to use my 4 gigs of ram?
<hdon> th0r: can you tell me what this command yields? "dpkg -S /etc/init.d/samba"
<losher> morphias: it's one of the problems of not having much experience, you can't fully evaluate risk...
<SirStan> buttons840: a 32bit os will work better for 4 gb ram than a 64bit os
<shinigami> hello someone can help me on skiputler
<th0r> hdon: working
<ksc654> Ok, xfix didn't solve anything. I guess I'm dropping to a root shell prompt.
<buttons840> SirStan, really?  i didn't think it could use more than about 3 gigs on a 32-bit system
<morphias> losher, you cant have experience without first taking a risk.
<skyeee> jander99 it says "SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) "
<SirStan> buttons840: im not sure why you think that
<morphias> anyhow.
<losher> skyeee: just listened to their video. Like klezmer meets trance...
<th0r> hdon: samba: /etc/init.d/samba
<Dulak> SirStan: I beg to differ with you, on my laptop 64 bit runs noticeably faster than 32 bit, same distro and version
<boss_mc> SirStan: you are hugely mistaken on most of what you've said lately
<cwillu> SirStan, 32bit app can't access 4gb of memory, a big chunk of it is reserved for the kernel, as well as any memory mappings the app may be using
<skyeee> (it's not scsi btw, i think that's just how my mobo deals with ata and sata both hooked up to it)
<losher> morphias: actually, you can e.g. by reading about it. But we're getting way off-topic...
<iceglider> All intel CPUs are not 32bit and the overhead for most systems are not really noticeable since most programs today are so memory hogging anyway
<hdon> th0r: ah, thanks. i guess i didn't have that package installed, even though i have an /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jander99> skyeee: okay, sdb is technically the 2nd hard drive.  If that's how it installed last time there's the reason its not booting.
<SirStan> iceglider: all intel cpus are 32bit.
<boss_mc> SirStan: also onboard devices remove alaiable addressed memory space
<jander99> Can you choose sda?
<firepants> @sirstan...32bit systems can only use 4gb TOTAL ram including the swap.
<jander99> sda should be the first drive
<cwillu> firepants, ... per process
<morphias> losher - <bump> moving on :)
<iceglider> "
<iceglider> Intel® 64 architecture delivers 64-bit computing on server, workstation, desktop and mobile platforms when combined with supporting software.¹ Intel 64 architecture improves performance by allowing systems to address more than 4 GB of both virtual and physical memory." taken from Intels homepage
<Guest65435> SriStan and you called me stupid.  You didn't even get my number right!
<ksc654> I'm at a root prompt. Any idea how to troubleshoot X from here?
<GaSoLine> #facebook
<skyeee> jander99, i think it thinks my other hdd is the first one, which is my data one.. this hdd is ata, and the other one is sata)
<skyeee> losher, yeah, they were really awesome live, and all the songs were amped up a bit to get the crowd moving
<jander99> Okay, so your primary drive is IDE? What does it say for "sda" ?
<SirStan> iceglider: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=998&num=2
<skyeee> jander99, i opened advanced button, i think i've got what i need here
<cwillu> ksc654, the recovery x option didn't work?
<shinigami> i've a topcom phone and i don't know how it work on ubuntu, can someone help me?
<SirStan> iceglider: there is doom running 10% slower on a 32 bit os.
<skyeee> jander99, it has a checkbox for install bootloader, and gives me choice of hdd's
<cwillu> ksc654, (should have been an option named something like that above the root prompt option)
<boss_mc> SirStan: http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/Product/21806 for example is a 64bit processor from intel that's three years old...
<SirStan> boss_mc: im sorry, but thats a 32 bit cpu.
<SirStan> boss_mc: it has intels 64bit extensions
<skyeee> jander99 choice of partitions to be mroe precise
<jander991> skyeee: Okay, good.  You should be able to choose where to install grub.  Are there only two choices? (For the two drives you have)
<ksc654> cwillu: Nope, it mentioned something about overwriting a custom config file. After it finished I tried booting again. No change.
<skyeee> jander99 choice of partitions, so sda, sda5, sdb(ubuntu install here), sb1(xp install here) and sba5
<iceglider> SirStan: yes cause Doom uses so small resources that the overhead is more noticeable, also doom was written for 32 and not 64bit
<firepants> should I downgrade to version 8 until the Flash cpu problem is resolved?
<Jeruvy> firepants: that could be many years
<losher> firepants: downgrading is a lot of work. Are you sure there isn't an easier workaround on google or some such?
<SirStan> iceglider: I just want to be clear here -- do you have ANY evidence a 64bit linux kernel running x and standard apps is faster than a 32bit os? or are you just arguing with me because "64 MUST BE BETTER THAN 31 BITS!"
<jander99> skyeee: Lemme think here. Its been a while since I had a system with both SATA and IDE drives.
<ctmjr> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cwillu> ksc654, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for a line that says driver "fglrx", and change it to driver "vesa".  That should get you up and running.  Then you can try setting it to "ati", and finally, using the hardware drivers app in the admin menu, reenable the proprietary driver
<firepants> i've been searching any forum i can think of for a solution
<cwillu> firepants, please refrain from pm'ing people without asking in channel first
<jander99> skyeee: Your IDE drive is the data drive?
<Dulak> SirStan: when I moved from 32bit to 64 bit on my laptop I noticed a big improvement, apps loading faster being the biggest thing I noticed
<Guest65435> any ubuntu recomendation if I'm building a budget computer from scratch, like the $200 range for procesor and MB?  AMD or Intel?
<skyeee> jander99 yeah, it seems silly to run my IDE as my boot drive and sata as my data drive, but i like to have dedicated data drives, and my sata is 1.5tb (and to your question, IDE is the OS drive)
<SirStan> Guest21538: amd is usually cheaper at that price point -- but for $200? look used?
<boss_mc> SirStan: As a matter of education, what is the difference?
<firepants> why not pm? u made a comment, i replied. is there a problem?
<cwillu> firepants, re: 32bit, "per process" means that the any given process can only use 4gb of address space, including the space reserved for the kernel.  On a machine with pae, you can still use more than 4gb memory, but any single program will still only be able to use ~3gb or so
<Guest65435> just the MB and processor.
<firepants> ah, kk. thx
<cwillu> firepants, for one thing, pm's show up in a new tab at the end of a very long list of open channels here :p
<cwillu> firepants, secondly, it prevents anyone else interested from seeing the replies :p
<losher> firepants: pm'ing without asking first is considered intrusive (i.e. rude). Why? It just is...
<iceglider> SirStan: I never said it ran faster, I said that it could do the same thing, also a application written for 64 runs just as good on a 64bit as a app for 32bit does on 32bit systems
<boss_mc> !pm | firepants
<ubottu> firepants: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SirStan> boss_mc: All intel cpu's are still designed to be 32 bit .. they have added 64bit extensions to them.. but they are still at their core 32bit .. and ahve design constraints around that.  Compared to an old DEC/Compaq Alpha 64bit CPU that ran 64bit code faser than 32 bit code.
<jander99> skyeee: not a problem.  So, sda=1.5tb sata, sdb=system drive.
<mytruehero> This may not be the right place for this question, but I'm trying to figure out GPG. I generated a keypair, encrypted a file, decrypted it, was prompted for my passphrase and all was cool. THEN I tried it with another file, and I wasn't prompted for my passphrase this time. Is there any way to require the passphrase each time the private key is used?
<xTheGoat121x>  Shouldn't there only be one linux-image installed when upgrading a system?
<Guest65435> pretty nice processors for 80 bucks or so.  Dual core and lots faster than the old athlon 2700 im running right now
<SirStan> also -- I have 8gb ram on my Ubuntu 32bit machine.  Suck it.
<boss_mc> SirStan: so one of these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium is 'real' 64bit? (and intel)
<skyeee> jander99, exactly
<Jeruvy> mytruehero: yes, don't cache the keyphrase
<SirStan> boss_mc: mhm.. though.. those are all but defunct now :)
<cwillu> SirStan, that has absolutely nothing to do with an ubuntu 64bit install though
<SirStan> boss_mc: real or not.. modern intels (most stuff after the 3ghz mark P4) has 64bit extensions..
<SirStan> has=have
<jander99> skyeee: Okay. And the installer *wants* to install on sdb?  I see no reason why it shouldn't work.  What are the advanced options again?
<jing_> losher:On Oct 11, 2008, the patches that mark ext4 as stable code were merged in the Linux 2.6.28 source code repositories,
<ksc654> cwillu: xorg.conf is only 33 lines long. Most are comments. There's a "Device", "Monitor" and "Screen" section. "Device" has only one entry under it: Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<jing_> morphias:On Oct 11, 2008, the patches that mark ext4 as stable code were merged in the Linux 2.6.28 source code repositories,
<firepants> i can respect what u say but i dare say i don't agree with it. but that's just me and my opinion.
<cwillu> ksc654, okay, in the device section, add a new line:  driver "vesa"
<cwillu> ksc654, which version of ubuntu are you on again?
<mytruehero> Jeruvy: hmm, ok. I'll dig around for how to do that.
<Jeruvy> !ot | firepants
<ubottu> firepants: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SirStan> my assertion was that UNLESS you need a single application to have access to over 3gb of ram (ie, database server) .. most people don't need a 64bit os.
<mytruehero> Jeruvy: Thanks :)
<SirStan> and that 64bit, on edge cases, is slower than 32bit.
<ksc654> cwillu: Is X case sensitive?
<losher> xTheGoat121x: old kernels usually remain unless you explicitly remove them, in case you need/want to drop back to an earlier kernel
<pan_> SOGA
<skyeee> jander99, it gives me a checkbox for install bootloader, and then a list of partitions to choose from: sda, sda5, sdb, sb1(xp here) and sdb5
<SirStan> MySQL on 32gb ram is clearly faster than MySQL on 3gb RAM.
<ksc654> cwillu: 9.04
<cwillu> ksc654, I don't believe so
<firepants> drop it, already. my comment was not off-topic.
<nsadmin> how would I find the source package for postgresql-7.4
<Jeruvy> mytruehero: the option is in system ->preferences _ encryption and passphrases
<SirStan> Firefox on a 32bit kernel is faster than Firefox on a 64bit kernel.
<pedestrianentran> I have an internet connection on my ubuntu machine i want to share with my roomates over a wireless network. What is a good way to do this, so I can setup an "account" for each person, and limit usage? Eg would running squid be a way of doing it?
<pan_> ดก ดก ด กหดฟ ดกเเฟฦ
<losher> jing_: no need to post twice, just put 2 names on the same line. Note that it takes more than simply declaring something stable to actually make it stable....
<firepants> anyone else having extreme cpu usage with flash?
<bazhang> SirStan, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<xTheGoat121x> losher, well, the main thing is that it's having issues upgrading the kernel, and I'm not quite sure what the issue is.
<pan_> 大家好
<Bsims> I am using current jaunty I need to know if it will support AMD SB750 southbridge
<bamball> SirStan: what kinda motherboard hv u got for 32gb ram?
<Jeruvy> !english | pan_
<ubottu> pan_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> pan_, #ubuntu-cn
<SirStan> bazhang: thanks! if I feel like chatting, I will go there.
<vprm> i just install ubuntu 9.04 along side winxp.  but i forgot the id/password.  do i have to reinstall 9.04??
<jander99> skyeee: I have a friend on the phone, asking him about your situation. Please hold tight.
<moymoy> !requirements | Bsims
<cwillu> !password
<ubottu> Bsims: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<skyeee> lol wow, thanks jander99
<xTheGoat121x> losher, brb
<losher> xTheGoat121x: when you say issues, what do you mean?
<SirStan> bamball: Any modern server can take 32gb ram (my compaq DL380 sql server has 64gb ram @ work)
<bazhang> SirStan, chatting about arch speeds if offtopic here
<xTheGoat121x> losher, explain in a minute
<skyeee> jander99, i suppsoe i could just slide off the side panel, and disconnect the data drive for the install
<mirsal> back
<losher> xTheGoat121x: no sweat...
<ksc654> cwillu: Saved my changes and tried rebooting. Still scrambled. Anything else I can try?
<SirStan> bazhang: a user asked if they would use 32 or 64bit.
<bamball> SirStan: ah server board.. wish i have one of those at home
<moymoy> !hardware | Bsims
<ubottu> Bsims: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SirStan> bamball: server board costs are eclipsed by the cost of 4gb dimm's :(.
<bazhang> !ot | SirStan bamball
<ubottu> SirStan bamball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bsims> An earlier revision didn't work with jaunty so I am asking if ya don't know no need to be a jerk about it
<Bob_Dole> So, I have an external DVD burner, on a USB interface. it never burns more than ~400MB before it fails...333MB files burn fine, 500MB files fail. Whats going on here?
<SirStan> bazhang: thank you, again.
<SirStan> Bob_Dole: does the drive not support underwriting?
<cwillu> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<salvadorfl> hello i need help when i open mozilla doesnt start my home page it get's all white  and the icons are disabled
<firepants> when accessing flash-based websites, my cpu usage spikes and holds at nearly 100%. i've scoured all resources i can think of with no resolution
<SirStan> cwillu: <bamball> ZOMG OFFTOPCI!!!~~!@~!@
<salvadorfl> any idea ?
<Bob_Dole> SirStan, It fails to burn 3GB and so too.. But I dunno what underwriting really is
<mirsal> I need five minutes of a package maintainer's time for a little update about how to contribute a patch the right way. Anyone ?
<Bob_Dole> what
<Bob_Dole> what
<Bob_Dole> SirStan, It fails to burn 3GB and so too.. But I dunno what underwriting really is
<cwillu> bazhang, sorry, didn't see the offtopic warning before :p
<th0r> salvadorfl: Edit-Preferences-Main tab...set a homepage
<Bob_Dole> bazhang, you kicked him right as he was helping me! Dx
<SirStan> Bob_Dole: underwriting lets the drive continue burning if the data stream fails to fill the buffer.
<SirStan> Bob_Dole: most modern drives support it.
<firepants> i've tried every resource i can think of, including google, ubuntu forums. i even tried ask.com. :P
<SirStan> who posted the tuxradar link?
<cwillu> I did
<Bob_Dole> SirStan, ah. I don't really know. I think it's a fairly new drive. It's a sony, it's shiny, it supports dual layer.
<jander99> skyeee: I would install Grub to sdb.  If it doesn't work, again. I would try sda.  I want to say Windows installs its bootloader on the drive it installs to (in this case sdb) and Grub needs to rewrite the windows boot sector.  I don't see why Windows would write its bootloader to sda.  I wish I could be of more help. :-\
<dbdii407> For C++, are there any windows .h files that im able to install?
<mordocai> I'm confused... I can type in console 'echo $[5*5]' and it will print out 25. however, if i put this in a script and run it, it will print out $[5*5]
<SirStan> Bob_Dole: see if your burning app has a enable for underrun .. or .. whatever name it might have.
<firepants> thanks all. i'll take that as an "i don't have an answer." i'll try elsewhere. nite.
<skyeee> jander99 sdb(hard drive name labeled here) or sb1 (where xp is) or sdb5 (nothing labeled here)
<ksc654> cwillu: Still no change after adding the line to xorg.conf. Anything else you can think of?
<cwillu> ksc654, not offhand, but I _have_ been up for 22 hours :p
<ksc654> cwillu: You too?
<raziekiel> I had unallocated space on my drive, so I used a live boot to resize my /home partition form 10 to 30gigs, and now it shows it as 30 gigs, but 26gigs full already, I still have the same free space as before
<raziekiel> Any ideas?
<brian__> anyone know of any good web sites to download new panel applets
<jander99> skyeee: I want to say sdb.  I hope I'm not wrong cause you'll have to try again :-\  Do you know the boot order in your system's BIOS? Is that too technical?
<brian__> i just want to look for new things to add to my panel
<Guest38417> does anybody know of a free open source peer to peer client that works on ubuntu like frost wire, apparently the one i downloaded wat to old or something
<skyeee> jander99  boot order is floppy, dvd, then sdb iirc (was just checking it this morning before booting up the ubuntu cd)
<ksc654> cwillu: Thanks for your help thus far.
<jander99> skyeee: okay, so it should not be looking at your SATA drive at all for a bootloader.  I'd say install to "sdb" and let's see what happens.
<ksc654> Anyone else have any ideas?
<skyeee> jander99, i'll try sdb, and then if that fails, i'll try disconnecting the data drive and reinstalling, thanks for the help
<mordocai> So, i made a -very- simple bash script that is supposed to multiply X by Y: http://pastebin.com/m41f6ef16. However, the final line (instead of being "X*Y = <value of X>*<value of Y> = <result of X * Y>") is: "X*Y = $X*$Y = $[X*Y]". This script is an example from the book i'm using to learn bash scripting. Any ideas why it doesn't work as planned?
<skyeee> installing now
<jander99> skyeee: good luck!
<mordocai> s/final line/output
<iceglider> SirStan: really curious here, could you please show some documentation that intel doesn't have 64bit cpus? cause I can't find anything saying that other than in reference to the fact that their own attempts to do a 64bit architecture failed and the now use AMDs 64bit arch. ?
<iceglider> they*
<ksc654> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop and I'm trying to either get the ATI binary drivers to work or else remove them and get the open source drivers working again.
<bazhang> iceglider, please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bob_Dole> Uh, ATI dropped support for -a lot- of cards in the recent drivers..and the old driver won't work with ubuntu 9.04
<vprm> ubottu-> i look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword , but i can't logon to ubuntu.. any ideas??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bryan> Does anyone know how to fix the messed up java sound problem?
<ksc654> Bob_Dole: I'm starting to figure that out. Why is it even available in the package list if it doesn't work?
<leaf-sheep> !ati | ksc654
<ubottu> ksc654: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<losher> vprm: what happened when you tried the procedure on the web page?
<vprm> i can not find 'root@something'  i'm lost.  (sorry)
<losher> vprm: so you weren't able to find & boot 'rescue mode' ? Were you able to get to a prompt at all?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> question i have today is can i create an ubuntu live cd with a custom compiled kernel in it?
<eyotechnologi> hehe its 5:00 o'clock in the morning :D
<losher> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<losher> YesImaLinuxN00B: see above on remastering....
<vprm> losher-> i got to the system sellection. i chose 'recuse mode' but couldn't stop ..
<eyotechnologi> muahahaha
<YesImaLinuxN00B> ok thanks all i will look into
<juanbond> hey guys, just installing 9.04 on my new machine and was wondering if i should default to ext3 or ext4?
<losher> vprm: couldn't stop? I'm not sure what you mean by that...
<richardcavell> anyone know when Dasei will be on next?
<losher> juanbond: ext3. And frankly I'd use 8.04...
<juanbond> why not 9.04?
<losher> juanbond: various problems...
<arand> vprm: are you ate the recoevry root console at the moment?
<arand> s/ate/at/
<losher> juanbond: various problems, sound, flash, ext4, other annoying stuff...
<juanbond> are there work arounds?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> losher: i use 9.04 and i have to say the only issue i had was the graphics issue so far
<vprm> losher-> i get to the system (ubuntu, ubuntu recoovery mode,other os, ms xp). i seleted recovery mode.
<losher> juanbond: oh yeah, and graphics issues, thanks YesImaLinuxN00B
<ilmpk> 9.04 only thing that annoys me is AMD/ATI, and that's nothing I can blame Ubuntu for.  :-\
<YesImaLinuxN00B> np
<thiebaude> does anyone know what gnome remote desktop server does?
<nsadmin> how would I go about permanently allowing root logins?
<losher> juanbond: yes, but you have to hunt for them, particularly sound, no one solution seems to fit all...
<YesImaLinuxN00B> nsadmin: i think u edit your sudoers file
<EnragedOstrich> Hey, How do I make myself Root?
<harold> sudo -i
<nsadmin> can I do that permanently?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> or su
<harold> what do you mean "permanently"?
<ilmpk> being root always is a bad idea
<nsadmin> that is root would have a separate password, etc
<arand> vprm: and do you get to the root console? (root@something)
<Pirate_Hunter> can soemone explain what would be a good port for ssh other than the standard port 22?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> nsadmin: yes very bad
<nsadmin> ilmpk: I've been doing this for 15 years :P
<[Pwner]John> =o
<jander99> skyeee: Luck?
<raziekiel> I had unallocated space on my drive, so I used a live boot to resize my /home partition form 10 to 30gigs, and now it shows it as 30 gigs, but 26gigs full already, I still have the same free space as before. Any ideas?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> nsadmin: i learned from experience only be root when needed
<skyeee> jander99, nice timing, it's loading grub right as you sent that
<nsadmin> and computers in general for 30... I'm not trying to offend anyone, but I am trying to get the information of how to do it
<jander99> skyeee: So you're able to boot? Excellent.
<arand> nsadmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo has info on those matters I think...
<EnragedOstrich> can someone help me with this... http://sylvarwolflinux.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/installing-the-epsxe-playstation-1-emulator-in-ubuntu/
<bazhang> nsadmin, root shell? sudo -i
<EnragedOstrich> What does cd ~ mean?
<nsadmin> YesImaLinuxN00B: at first I was root constantly, for like 3 years straight...
<skyeee> it would seem that way jander99, thanks for the help! (grub is still loading)
<dennister> anyone know the conditions under which livecd just will not load completely? it's a p4 machine with 512 mb ram, integrated graphics
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: are you using VLM?
<skyeee> there it goes
<bazhang> nsadmin, better leave the root password alone  /msg ubottu root
<harold> EnragedOstrich: ~ means home directory
<richardcavell> everyone, where can I find a log of my conversations in xchat?
<nsadmin> bazhang: thanks, I know that solution... I understand the warnings and I can handle whatever's needed
<bazhang> EnragedOstrich, cd is change directory to that
<losher> Pirate_Hunter: any port in the upper ranges is fine. I use 2222...
<bazhang> richardcavell, in xchat preferences -->logging
<arand> dennister: tried some kernel boot options? acpti=off is a common one...
<nsadmin> again, not trying to offend, just trying to find out how to make the system the way I'm used to it
<arand> dennister: (make that acpi=off)
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: I'm not sure what that means :(
<bazhang> richardcavell, these channels are logged as well
<EnragedOstrich> so should I just type everything EXACTLY like it is in http://sylvarwolflinux.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/installing-the-epsxe-playstation-1-emulator-in-ubuntu/  ???
<bazhang> !1984 > richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell, please see my private message
<dennister> unusual situation, i install kubuntu on user's machine, didn't have to change xorg.conf at all to watch dvds, user takes box home, and can't get xserver to load...just grey screen with x in middle...only things changed were monitor, keyboard and mouse...she can't even get livecd to load fully...any ideas what happened?
<Pirate_Hunter> losher, i see so it make no difference which port i choose (thought that ssh had to run on certain ports)
<jander99> skyeee: Awesome. Glad I could help!
<arand> nsadmin: was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo not what you were looking for?
<nsadmin> arand: I want the option to not involve sudo in any way.
<dennister> arand: unfortunately, i don't have the machine here anymore...did some phone tech support this morning, and that's how I found livecd wouldn't fully load, and that xorg.conf had been rewritten automatically
<rainbowinfinity> someone please help me turn off folding at home!!!  it's going to burn out my processor
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: ok, you had to make partitions when installing ubuntu... did you make them automatically or manually? Also, are you dual booting with windows?
<losher> Pirate_Hunter: since you asked for an *explanation*, I should mention that choosing a random port that only you know makes it hard for hackers to find your server, because they have 65535 possible ports to try. That's why people do it...
<juanbond> losher: is 8.10 cool?
<skyeee> yeah, thanks again jander99, now off i go installing drivers and software. (haven't used linux for over 2 years now i think, i've missed it)
<vprm> yeh - i fix my password problem, thanx for the help...   :-)
<juanbond> 8.04 is soo last year :P
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: Manually, and yes, windows is on a second harddrive than linux, but I dual boot
<Nameless_au> lol juanbond
<Pirate_Hunter> losher, ahh thanks that cleared a lot of things
<ilmpk> nsadmin: there is a section on the link arand posted showing how to remove the password prompt for sudo.  unless you are saying you don't want to have to type sudo/su at all to perform root actions?
<juanbond> i mean is everyone having issues with 9.04 or certain sound cards/graphics/etc?
<dennister> arand: we also tried, in recovery mode, the fix xorg option, but that didn't do anything either,
<richardcavell> okay thanks. I was having a PM session with Desai last night but we were configuring my router and I got cut off. Is there any way I can contact him?  Normally I can right-click on a user's name to get his username and domain name at least.
<EnragedOstrich> can someone tell me why this is happening?
<EnragedOstrich> root@KublaKhan:~# cd ~
<EnragedOstrich> root@KublaKhan:~# mkdir ePSXe_install
<EnragedOstrich> root@KublaKhan:~# cd mkdir ePSXe_install
<EnragedOstrich> -bash: cd: mkdir: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> EnragedOstrich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: ok, did u make just one big partition or did you make a /boot, swap and ext3 partition/s?
<losher> juanbond: 8.10 is ok, but 8.04 is on long term support, so you can keep it around for a while. Being 'last year' is for fashionistas. Real nerds prefer stable systems....
<moymoy> !paste | EnragedOstrich
<ubottu> EnragedOstrich: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: I have a boot, a swap, a root dir, and a /home partition
<urthmover> EnragedOstrich: that is a PSX emulator
<lwells> I just installed Epiphany, but it does not show up in the app menu, why not?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> lwells: logout then back in
<bastidrazor> EnragedOstrich, cd ePSXe_install .. don't include mkdir
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: ok, did u install windows first or ubuntu?
<lwells> ok
<pagoda> i'm trying to upgrade from hardy to intrepid.  i started the update process, then hit cancel because i wans't ready to d/l all that stuff.  now i want to update and the update manager doesn't give me the option anymore.  what should i do?
<moymoy> EnragedOstrich: and also you made the directory ePSXe_install, not mkdir .. so you can't cd into a dir that doesn't exist
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: Windows I'm pretty sure
<losher> EnragedOstrich: because it's 'cd ePSXe_install' not 'cd mkdir ePSXe_install'
<arand> nsadmin: there is also instructions in that link on how to re-enable root login...
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: pretty  sure? lol...
<EnragedOstrich> I am just following this guide.. http://sylvarwolflinux.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/installing-the-epsxe-playstation-1-emulator-in-ubuntu/
<dennister> and since recovery mode's fix xserver option didn't work, I'm afraid xorg's 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' command won't help either
<usr13> richardcavell: If the person's not here, not much we can do.
<moymoy> pagoda: try pressing ALT+F2 and type in `update-manager -d`
<pagoda> moymoy, nope same thing.  the option to upgrade to 8.10 doesn't appear at the top
<nsadmin> oh there is? ok, so I'll read it in that case... the title didn't inspire me but if you say it's there...
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: It's been a long time since I did a fresh install, but windows was first
<losher> EnragedOstrich: it's a typo in the guide....
<rainbowinfinity> my computer sound like it's about to take off and fly away...can someone please help me turn off folding at home...i can't access it through the system monitor
<EnragedOstrich> haha
<moymoy> pagoda: have you tried using apt-get instead? `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<arand> nsadmin: look at the index ;)
<EnragedOstrich> Anymore typos?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> pagoda: or go to system > software sources > updates and select nomal releases at the bottom
<iMatter> since updating the Jaunty, which uses Ath5k i have midiocre download speeds compared to hardy which used madwifi-ng 25-30KB/s compared to 600-800KB/s
<iMatter> and im in the same room with the router, so those speeds don't make sense
<iMatter> And the only reason that could be was drivers
<iMatter> 18-Month old and Faster speeds compared to almost brand new and sucky speeds...i'd take the old one
<iMatter> \
<FloodBot2> iMatter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pagoda> YesImaLinuxN00B, that's already selected
<dennister> could someone please help find some ways to help this user with x?
<losher> EnragedOstrich: only one way to find out for sure....
<Techie-Micheal> Suggestions for dumping memory on an ubuntu server? I've seen suggestions for dd'ing /proc/kcore, and they said it should be equal to the amount of RAM that I have, but that's not been the case for me at least.
<juanbond> when creating partitions, do most people just allocate their hd and set the mount point to / ?  or are there any recommendations?
<pagoda> moymoy, that won't be the graphical update interface will it?
<iMatter> juanbond: do you plan on dual booting or doing separate homes?
<michael__> juanbond, / is correct
<iMatter> juanbond: *separate home folder
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: can you type 'df -h' and paste the output on http://pastebin.ca
<pagoda> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<[Pwner]John> meh
<EnragedOstrich> ooc well wget http://www.epsxe.com/files/epsxe160lin.zip doesn't work
<[Pwner]John> ubuntu almost finished installing on vbox
<[Pwner]John> :D
<losher> juanbond: the automatic partitioner generally makes reasonable choices. It's ok to trust it, unless you have special needs...
<AWu> hi ~all
<pagoda> apt-get didn't work
<raziekiel> Nameless_au:  http://pastebin.ca/1498992
<juanbond> iMatter: yes, i suppose dual (multiple boot) would be ideal ... advantages to separate home directories?
<nsadmin> ok thanks, that is what I needed
<pagoda> i got it.  i just had to click "check"
<iMatter> juanbond: when you need a fresh install, or something happens to your Ubuntu you just reinstall to the "/" partition
<pagoda> thanks
<juanbond> iMatter, probably have a WindowsXP and Windows7 boot.  Then virtual machine everything else
<moymoy> pagoda: nope, it's not graphical
<EnragedOstrich> oh wow, ePSXe's website is down
<moymoy> pagoda: apt-get is cli
<juanbond> could i just create a partition for /home?
<juanbond> or, do it to what my username is going to be
<losher> EnragedOstrich: not your night tonight, is it?
<iMatter> juanbond: yep, a partition for "/home"
<EnragedOstrich> I know it
<buttons840> ping
<raziekiel> pong
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone
<juanbond> how much space is recommended then for /?
<iMatter> juanbond: meaning you can install new non-official upgrades to ubuntu or a new OS that supports /home entirely and not mess with your data in your /home making it pain free
<buttons840> raziekiel, my ping to you is like 15000 ;)
<EnragedOstrich> Hasn't been my night for the last 10 nights
<Guest38417> does anybody know of a free open source peer to peer client that works on ubuntu like frost wire, apparently the one i downloaded wat to old or something
<fuzzybunny69y> does anyone know what the default Mac font settings are? I installed all the Mac fonts and am trying to use them with Ubuntu but am wondering what font/font size I should set for everything to use
<[Pwner]John> would these commands work for a mac because they are on the same source..?
<iMatter> juanbond: maybe 4-10GB
<raziekiel> haha oh no man, thats no good ;)
<iMatter> juanbond:  a fresh Jaunty install is like 2-3GB itself
<tel0> hi there, anybody can tell me how to save opened tabs in gnome-terminal every time i log in?
<juanbond> iMatter, I have a 1TB drive so be conservative?
<EnragedOstrich> Guest38417: I think it comes with one...
<tel0> profiles don't operate with tabs
<nsadmin> juanbond: depends what you're using the machine for, what other mounts there are and what you're trying to accomplish
<Ubuntab> Can someone tell me something? I'm new to Ubuntu and doing well so far but I am wondering if there's anyway to have a second clock. I googled it and the results on the Ubuntu forums are not very helpful :(
<EnragedOstrich> I just opened a torrent file and I was up and running
<deww> Guest38417: did you check out frostwire's site?
<iMatter> juanbond: O.o, 10GB should be enough if not you can always resize it, also yes make partition for your Windows7 and Vista and XP
<juanbond> this machine is going to be my dev machine... lots of virtual machines, many development tools, apache/php, etc...
<Ubuntab> I would like to have a clock somewhere that will let me see a second timezone so I can always see the time where a friend lives.
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: nothing looks wrong there
<iMatter> juanbond: maybe 15-20GB then
<juanbond> iMatter: I'll make it 50GB :)
<juanbond> then I never have to worry about it :)
<[Pwner]John> 88%
<nsadmin> juanbond: so lots of server daemons running, lots of log files generated and you want to protect / from filling?
<[Pwner]John> !Patience [Pwner]John
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juanbond> then the idea behind the /home/username is you keep all of your data there right?
<iMatter> juanbond: i highly doubt you'll use that much for "/" but ok :P
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: Well, whe nI open up partition editor, my /hom is 29.9 gigs, not 9..
<tel0> well... Please, anybody knows?..
<[Pwner]John> !wait [Pwner]John
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Pwner]John> aw
<debac1e> Ubuntab: you can add another location to the clock, then click the clock to see it in a dropdown, or change to that time, but it won't act like a widget to see *both* other than the dropdown
<losher> juanbond: 50GB is too big, you'll never use it all. Use 20G instead...
<[Pwner]John> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fuzzybunny69y> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<juanbond> iMatter: I guess in my case, disk space is cheap, so use whatever i can.....
<[Pwner]John> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<losher> juanbond: how much ram do you have?
<fuzzybunny69y> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tel0> I just want to open 4 tabs in my gnome-terminal every time i log in ubuntu. How to do that?
<[Pwner]John> 4gig
<[Pwner]John> err
<Prodego> you can never have too much
<nsadmin> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<juanbond> losher: 12GB
<[Pwner]John> thats me
<iMatter> !separate home | juanbond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about separate home
<iMatter> !separatehome | juanbond
<[Pwner]John> !search factoid
<Ubuntab> debacle: Appreciate the help, I think that will be good enough for now. It'll be nice to avoid the clutter anyway. Thanks so much! :)
<cha0n1x> Hi all, I'm running eeebuntu stanard on my eeepc 701, and I accidentally deleted the panel/group that held all the open applications icons (including my wireless network connections) How can I get this back?
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: yes, because you're not looking at your actual /home partition, you're looking at the LVM that CONTAINS your logical /home partition.
<colloguy> !separatehome | colloguy
<ubottu> colloguy, please see my private message
<nsadmin> you're also goign to want separate /tmp and /var at minimum... I'd also consider separate /boot and /usr
<juanbond> I just built my i7 2.6ghz/12gb ram/1tb hd/9800 gt machine and about to install ubuntu on it :)
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: if you could paste a screenshot of your partition manager i could confirm
<raziekiel> Alright
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: first what partition manager are you using?
<losher> juanbond: that's quite a powerhouse...  20GB root, 12GB swap, the rest /home. vmware or vbox?
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: GParted 0.4.3
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: k
<juanbond> losher: vbox i've been told
<Nameless_au> raziekiel: paste to http://imagebin.ca
<nowimproved> Can anyone tell me why flash sound is out of sync lately?
<debac1e> Ubuntab: np, you can surely get a different widget-like clock if you do want to show both, I just don't know of one and that would mean installing something else
<richardcavell> juanbond: Yes, a very powerful machine. You can afford to spend a bit more on root and swap.
<YesImaLinuxN00B> juanbond: good choice, way better than vmware imo
<richardcavell> nowimproved: There's a bug report about that for 64-bit Flash alpha player
<losher> juanbond: personally I prefer vmware, but either work well I'm told...
<Nameless_au> nowimproved: there is a proven bug in mozilla while playing porn
<juanbond> cool beans
<nowimproved> richardcavell, i don't have a bug right now
<nowimproved> Nameless_au, don't you ever get sick of making useless comments?
<juanbond> so i still need a swap even though i have 12gb of ram?
<richardcavell> juanbond: What are you running within VBox?
<Ubuntab> debacle: If it became a worry later I guess but for now I think your solution is actually a hell of a lot better :D
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: http://imagebin.ca/view/mkDOAvDx.html
<juanbond> richardcavell: basically all windows os's
<richardcavell> juanbond: Well, you don't NEED it
<HowDoI> Is there any reason not to use Ubuntu Karmic right besides the usual "it's still Alpha" ?
<HowDoI> Right now*
<Nameless_au> nowimproved: relax guy i was only joking
<iMatter> juanbond: i doubt it but they'll tell you that you do need one just make it like 1GB
<juanbond> richardcavell: xp, vista, 7 .... 32bit and 64bit
<richardcavell> juanbond: Are you going to run them all at once???
<nowimproved> richardcavell, richard, i don't have 64bit, I mean
<juanbond> richardcavell: not all at once, but probably 3-4 at most.
<juanbond> richardcavell: i'm a web developer so i need to test on many os/browser combinations :(
<debac1e> juanbond: no matter how much ram you have, swap allows you to offload little-used memory to make room for more fs cache
<richardcavell> HowDoI: not really, plenty of people are using it, but if you stumble across bugs, don't act surprised
<richardcavell> nowimproved: you said that your sound was out of sync. That's a bug. I'm saying it's a known bug with 64-bit flash player
<juanbond> debac1e: cool, thanks!  i'll just make my swap like 6gb
<juanbond> i think a swap of 6gb is quite enough considering i have 12gb of ram
<juanbond> opinions?
<debac1e> juanbond: why are you trolling?
<juanbond> trolling?
<richardcavell> juanbond: I understand. VBox will swap your VMs to virtual memory if it runs out
<nowimproved> richardcavell, i understand this, I'm just saying that I'm not using 64bit, I appreciate the tip, just seeing if you were capable of divulging further
<richardcavell> juanbond: I was running Win7 on Ubuntu with 3 Gig RAM and it swapped about 1 Gig to my swapfile
<_Apple_> Can anyone help an inexperienced lynux user?
<juanbond> lynux
<juanbond> ha
<urthmover> I'm not hearing system sounds but I do hear sound when I play a movie in VLC  what should I look at first?
<juanbond> sorry\
<richardcavell> nowimproved: Okay. Well I saw a bug report for 64-bit.  I don't know if it also exists in 32-bit.
<_Apple_> ....
<_Apple_> why would you had at lynux?
<losher> juanbond: please do not make fun of the newbies...
<BB82> _Apple_, yeah stop using MAC products
<juanbond> losher: i'm a newb myself :)
<_Apple_> i dont use mac
<_Apple_> ....
<losher> juanbond: all the more reason...
<_Apple_> is lynux a mac product?
<juanbond> :)
<BB82> _Apple_, what's the question Linux!
<juanbond> losher: good point :)
<_Apple_> ooo
<HowDoI> Haha, it looks like I answered my own question.  Ubuntu Karmic freezes immediately after boot.
<_Apple_> linux?
<_Apple_> lol
<_Apple_> well
<richardcavell> juanbond: your 12 Gig will get eaten up. The virtual machine will allocate all of the RAM that you give to each VM.
<_Apple_> its my bfs comp
<FloodBot2> _Apple_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juanbond> losher, iMatter, richardcavell, debac1e, thank you for the help!
<_Apple_> ......... i dont.......
<richardcavell> HowDoI: Seriously?  Fill out a bug report.
<BB82> _Apple_, post the question
<losher> _Apple_: ask your question. If we can help, we will...
<richardcavell> _Apple_: You can use Linux on a Mac, but it's not produced by Mac
<richardcavell> not produced by Apple, I mean
<_Apple_> oh. well i dont use mac
<iMatter> juanbond: your help
<iMatter> juanbond: err your welcome
<HowDoI> Jaunty did the same thing when I installed some brand-new Intel graphics drivers
<_Apple_> my question is how do you do the double monitor thing?
<raziekiel> Nameless_au: http://imagebin.ca/view/mkDOAvDx.html
<gartral> !xrandr | _Apple_
<ubottu> _Apple_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<richardcavell> HowDoI: Intel graphics support sux big time on Ubuntu. It's a pity because it's a common laptop chipset
<_Apple_> hes finally gotten it to where he has a separate desktop that shows up on the tv, but we cant get it to ..... i guess exchange applications from the actual computer moniter to the one on the tv
<HowDoI> Well my main machine uses Intel graphics
<richardcavell> HowDoI: Mine too
<HowDoI> Upgrading the kernel to 2.6.30 solves some of the problems, but it creates others
<gartral> _Apple_: ahh, you might have started the system in double seat mode, meaning youll have too assign a seperat keyboard+mouse too that monitor
<juanbond> sorry.. another quick question... should all my partitions be primary?
<skyeee> alright, i'm trying to enable dual monitors in my gfx settings (nvidia) and when i hit save to x it says that it's unable to create a back of xorg.conf so it doesn't save it
<nsadmin> juanbond: you have a hell of a lot of choices there.
<richardcavell> juanbond: yes, if you can. You can only have four though. What are your partitions going to be?
<nsadmin> one choice is lvm
<gartral> !language | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bastidrazor> skyeee, in terminal type  gksudo nvidia-settings  ..that will allow you to save to xorg.conf
<richardcavell> gartral: Do you object to the word h-ell?
<bastidrazor> skyeee, then restart X after you've made the changes. all set
<skyeee> bastidrazor thanks
<losher> no, he's objecting to lvm surely...
<juanbond> richardcavell: swap = 12gb, / = 60gb, /home = 500gb  ..... then the rest of my drive, i will worry about later.. i have a 1tb drive if you didn't catch it.
<nsadmin> it's the first part to hello
<HowDoI> Why would the Karmic liveCD work but when I reboot after installing, it immediately crashes?
<skyeee> bastidrazor, what's the command for that again? ctrl alt backspace seems to be disabled, and it's been a few years since using linux :/
<Nameless_au> nsadmin: LOL
<richardcavell> juanbond: Make all of them primary partitions. Are you intending to install Windows natively at any point?
<[Pwner]John> how do we install flex?
<[Pwner]John> app-get install flex?
<bastidrazor> skyeee, alt + sysrq + k
<bazhang> HowDoI, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<skyeee> thanks
<richardcavell> HowDoI: File a bug report if you can figure out what the problem is
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | skyeee
<ubottu> skyeee: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<[Pwner]John> anyone?
<[Pwner]John> D:
<HowDoI> I would like to find out what the problem is, but the system locks up immedately
<[Pwner]John> how do i get flex
<juanbond> richardcavell: possibly... i will want to see how virtualization works first... i'm sure it's going to be fast enough, but just wonder if when i need to do windows development, if booting natively will be better....
<HowDoI> So ok
<[Pwner]John> it isnt installed
<bazhang> HowDoI, karmic support in the other channel
<HowDoI> I understand
<richardcavell> juanbond: It'll definitely be faster but if you're checking compatibility the VM will be fine
<losher> juanbond: I would make 3 primaries plus an extended, for the simple reason that this will allow you to add more partitions later if you want...
<[Pwner]John> flexxx
<[Pwner]John> hmm
<[Pwner]John> install flex..?
<juanbond> losher: extended?
<bazhang> [Pwner]John, sudo apt-get install flex
<richardcavell> [Pwner]John: You mean the lexical analyzer software?
<losher> juanbond: I can't speak for vbox, but vmware runs pretty fast, about 90% of native if you believe their hype...
<[Pwner]John> doesnt vmware cost money?
<[Pwner]John> ah
<richardcavell> juanbond: I can run Windows 7 at about 70% of native speed on my Ubuntu box, but my computer runs out of RAM and swaps to hard disk.
<[Pwner]John> its sudo
<[Pwner]John> rt everyone
<Bob_Dole> Qemu seems to have terrible performance on OS X, while vbox is decent on OS X.
<losher> juanbond: partitions come in two flavors: primary & extended. Extended is a workaround for the fact that you can only have 4 primaries max...
<richardcavell> Bob_Dole: I reckon VBox works better on Linux host
<juanbond> losher: really, did not know there was a limit.
<[Pwner]John> ty*
<richardcavell> I have OS X and Linux and it just feels faster on Linux, probably because there's less overhead
<Bob_Dole> qemu and vbox have kernel extensions on linux
<losher> [Pwner]John: yes, I think vmware costs money
<richardcavell> yes it does. VirtualBox does not.
<anom1> Hi. I'm running a basic, pure-text version of Ubuntu 9.04 (netboot (not netbook) install).  I want to find a simple way of switching from 80-column text mode to 132 columns.  Is there a simpler way rather than "kernel boot video mode" or "VT100"?
<richardcavell> VirtualBox's development is rocketing ahead. I'm really impressed by their changelogs. They're working feverishly on it.
<losher> juanbond: learn something new everyday. Why not start with vbox. You can always migrate later if for some reason you aren't happy with it
<juanbond> losher: very cool, thanks for the help!
<Bob_Dole> VMware Player is free..but someone else has to make the VM for you.
<richardcavell> juanbond: Yes, use VBox. There's nothing wrong with it.
<ascheel> can someone take a look at this 'crontab -l' and 'auth.log' excerpt and tell me why cron has so many entries in auth.log?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/220903/
<skyeee> alright, got dual monitor going now, but it has the wrong one thinking it's default, is there an easy way to fix this, or should i just swap the wires?
<skyeee> (uhh, by default i mean, with the menu bars and everything)
<ascheel> skyee, you using a laptop or desktop?
<ubuntu> Dinara
<skyeee> desktop
<[Pwner]John> what is yacc?
<ascheel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yacc
<nsadmin> yacc is berkeley's compiler compiler
<nsadmin> Yet Another Compiler Compiler
<nsadmin> bison is gnu's tribute to yacc
<nsadmin> and flex is gnu's tribute to lex
<MattPhilie> Anyone out there that can help me?
<ascheel> !ask | MattPhilie
<ubottu> MattPhilie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skyeee> i guess i could just try swapping the cables if nobody has an idea how to make the taskbars etc be no the other monitor
<Dustan> Hi guys, how do I reverse the chmod o+w example/foo/bar command
<Neroon> morning everyone
<ascheel> Dustan:  chmod o-w example/foo/bar
<Neroon> Anyone got a clue what the hotkey for mouse navigation is in kde?
<MattPhilie> Oh.. sorry.. Well I just got Ubuntu and I downloaded a .deb and went to open it and got this message.  /tmp/cairo-dock_v2.0.8_i686-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<Ademan> is tofrodos really the package containing dos2unix?... that's really wierd
<ascheel> MattPhilie: dpkg -i filename.deb
<bazhang> MattPhilie, downloaded a deb? why not install from the software repos?
<_Apple_> gartral is there any way to take it out of double seat mode? and weve tried hooking up a new mouse but it didnt work. it was like fighting over control
<jefinc> Neroon: System -> Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<ascheel> bazhang, sometimes (many times) the repos isn't at the latest version
<Neroon> jefinc: Thanks, i know that, but the prob is it activates itself when i'm playing et and that messes up my movement
<MattPhilie> Well. I have cairo dock.. it works.. but I want to add themes to it that i downloaded it. I dont see the folder for it in the home folder. i even did ctrl + h to show hidden files.. THen they said to get the package file for it
<bazhang> ascheel, latest is not tested against Ubuntu packages, not a good idea to go outside of the package manager for a slightly higher version number
<Apollo2366> Hey, I'm considering Virtualbox-OSE as an alternative for WINE. Is this a good idea? And also, is there a guide to installing and configuring it? I'm still a little noobish, so any help here would be appreciated.
<Neroon> jefinc: And I want to deactivate the hotkey, I somehow accicdently always activate
<ascheel> bazhang: not always a good idea, but the joy of Ubuntu is we can do with it as we choose.  :)  Installing whatever we want and sometimes that requires a .deb download
<Neroon> Apollo2366: As much as I like Virtualbox, I hate the impossibility of moving snapshots.
<bazhang> ascheel, true, though finding something in backports would be wiser, or failing that, a trusted PPA -->I am assuming he just downloaded a random deb from a 3rd party website (the worst choice)
<Apollo2366> Neroon, I'm not sure what a snapshot is.
<Neroon> Apollo2366: You can take a kind of a "picture" of your actual installs, changes etc of your windows or whatever system you're running in the Box
<jefinc> Neroon: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Mouse Keys
<ascheel> bazhang, sometimes an application like Amarok 2.1.x isn't possible through the Ubuntu repositories due to the fact it's written for KDE.  However, people make .debs.  Due to some of the features this application is providing in the newer versions, backports are not a possibility.
<jefinc> Apollo2366: it depends on what you plan on running
<bazhang> ascheel, kubuntu has PPA and backports :)
<ctmjr> anom1: was wondering that myself i found this but have not tried it yet http://fvue.nl/wiki/Linux:_Terminal_sizes_beyond_80_columns_x_24_rows
<Neroon> jefinc: Can't find it in Hardy KDE
<Apollo2366> jefinc, Games. That's pretty much it.
<ascheel> understood, but the latest of all applications are not available on it all the time.  Either way, sometimes repositories don't have the answers
<losher> Apollo2366: they're not equivalent. wine lets you run *some* windows apps without installing windows. virtualbox requires a licensed copy of windows to be installed and pretty much emulates a complete pc
<MattPhilie> So how do I go about opening this? if I get /tmp/cairo-dock_v2.0.8_i686-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<jefinc> Neroon: running jaunty, sorry :\ #kubuntu ?
<Neroon> jefinc: K, might try my luck there. Thanks anyway
<anom1> ctmjr: thank you.
<Apollo2366> Neroon, that's neat. Do I need to know anything really advanced about virtualization to be able to use Virtualbox?
<bazhang> MattPhilie, why would you need that version?
<Neroon> Apollo2366: You dont want to play Windows Games in a Virtual Machine? You might be looking for wine maybe?
<bazhang> !info cairo-dock | MattPhilie
<ubottu> MattPhilie: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Apollo2366> Neroon, Wine has been a complete nightmare for me.
<ascheel> bazhang: that wasn't his question, bud.  he's trying to learn how to associate an application to the ubuntu repository files
<jefinc> Apollo2366: the problem with games in a virtualbox is that it doesn't usually emulate the graphics adapter as well as it should, or atleast not in my experiences, there are alternatives to wine such as cedega, but I personally just dual boot to windows if I want to play a game that requires directX
<anom1> ctmjr: yes, i was looking at it. i was hoping for a "mode con" (DOS command) equivalent in Linux that allows me to switch the text video mode whenever I want.
<Neroon> Apollo2366: You dont have 3d acceleration in a Virtual Environment like VirtualBox afaik
<MattPhilie> bazhang: I have the application.. Cairo Dock.. It works.. But everyone said to add the theme I downloaded I have to go to the home folder and go to the .cairo dock folder and all that and do that.. But I dont see that folder. I even did ctrl h to show hidden files
<clouder`grr> Neroon: that's what I was about to say :)
<bazhang> ascheel, let's try to encourage best practices please
<Neroon> clouder`grr: :-)
<bazhang> MattPhilie, which theme
<ascheel> MattPhilie: you can create the folder with 'mkdir .cairo'
<jefinc> Apollo2366: it seems as though everyone in here is pointed in the same direction, windows for games, linux for computing ;)
<MattPhilie> Umm I just got ubuntu I Know nothing but bazhang: its a mac osx one.. and ascheel: I Just create that in home and place it there and the theme will be in the theme manager?
<bazhang> MattPhilie, you have a link to said theme? I will try it if so
<Apollo2366> jefinc, well alright then, I was hoping I wouldn't have to keep windows around, but... oh well.
<ascheel> MattPhilie, create the folder in your home directory (shorthand for your home directory is just the tilde ~) and put your theme into there
<jefinc> Apollo2366: we never want to keep it around, but it's like a virus, you can't quite get rid of it ;)
<MattPhilie> bazhang: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OSX+Leopard+Cairo-Dock+theme?content=72085
<MattPhilie> ascheel: will try
<Neroon> Apollo2366: And so you go the path of every gamer, sadly ... I'd love to get rid of windows as well.
<ascheel> MattPhilie: also, welcome to Ubuntu.  :)  Feel free to experiment with your operating system.  We'll gladly answer any questions you've got.
<anom1> jefinc: it's like a drug, too addictive.
<MattPhilie> ascheel: Thanks.. SO far its tricky but I Love the look and feel
<pedestrianentran> im having some graphics problems.... how can i find what graphics driver im using and then get a better driver?
 * Bob_Dole doesn't have to keep windows around, except to get 1 old computer working well....all the other 15 machines don't need anything but linux.
<MattPhilie> ascheel: mkdir .cairo like that? With the space?
<ascheel> Bob_Dole: sadly I still need a Windows PC to run World of Warcraft halfway decently.  :(
<ascheel> correct, MattPhilie
<jefinc> pedestrianentran: there are some great guides on the ubuntu forums about setting up graphics drivers, what type of card are you running? Nvidia? ATI?
<Bob_Dole> well, a total of 3 of these many machines run windows...because the users like Windows Media Player 9.
<ascheel> MattPhilie: mkdir is short for Make Directory.
<Apollo2366> jefinc, Neroon, I've been curious about this for a while. What does make Linux software so different from Windows software. It must be pretty substantial for game-producers to not try and cash in on the Linux crowd.
<firevai> i have an nec monitor it can do a max of 1024x768 but i cant seem to set it, in display settings.. says monitor unknown.. help please
<Neroon> ascheel: afaik WoW runs perfectly with wine
<richardcavell> Apollo2366: Linux doesn't have much market penetration
<pedestrianentran> jefinc: i wish i knew. how do i find out? i think its built in
<richardcavell> Apollo2366: And even if it did, any Linux users who like games run the games on Windows
<ascheel> Neroon: not on my linux PCs.  My Linux PCs are all underpowered boxes at the moment.  :(
<anom1> woah!  a Linux-pro-and-con discussion.
<firevai> i'm stuck on 800x600 and cant alter some apps.
<urthmover> ascheel: I think Crossover is free too if WINE is too much for ya
<MattPhilie> AHh sorry bout that.. I just closed the wrong thing
<richardcavell> urthmover: CrossOver is NOT free
<richardcavell> CrossOver is the commercial version of wine
<urthmover> there was a Crossover free license a couple months back at least
<Bob_Dole> there WAS a free crossover
<jefinc> Apollo2366: the problem is games have been so heavily based on directX for the past years to get away from it would be starting over, and windows will never hand directX over
<anom1> Can I barbeque mashmallows here?
<Bob_Dole> Lame Duck promotion
<richardcavell> urthmover: I think that was a special thing
<Apollo2366> richardcavell, that's too bad.
<bazhang> !ot > anom1
<ubottu> anom1, please see my private message
<Neroon> Apollo2366: They just dont think the market is big enought yet. And I guess they're right. Sad but true
<ascheel> Apollo2366: the executables in Windows are entirely different than those for Linux.  All programs CAN be written for Linux, but you're talking a MASSIVE number of man-hours to do it and that's simply not in some companies' budgets, unfortunately.
<Neroon> ascheel: Oh, and I though my pc was slow ...
<richardcavell> Apollo2366: Game makers would support OS X before they support Linux
<Nuke_> So, I just shared a folder on another PC on my network, now how do I see the shared folder on this PC?
<Nuke_> the other PC is Ubuntu 8.10 and this one is Linux Mint
<ascheel> Neroon: haha...  my Linux PCs are Intel Atom CPUs and Mobos.  They're awesome file servers, but not much for gaming.  :)
<richardcavell> Apollo2366: It would be inherent in the design of the game to support OS X as well as Windows. For one thing, you'd have to use OpenGL and not Direct3D.
<MattPhilie> ascheel: I cannot find the theme in the application it self. It only shows the default one.. I made mkdir .cairo in the home folder and added the folder of the theme into it and had no luck..
<Neroon> Apollo2366: It would be better for Linux if they wouldnt use MS Direct X, but OpenGl
<Bob_Dole> My main PC is a 2.8ghz Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM, ATI Radeon HD 3850..and it only has Ubuntu 9.04 installed
<firevai> help with a monitor problem please... i cant switch to 1024x768.. says monitor unknown and i'm stuck in 800x600
<Neroon> ascheel: I see, but then you cant really complain anyway ;-)
<ascheel> MattPhilie: I cannot help you with the theme itself.  I just knew how to help you get the directory created that the application was looking for.
<xtremeshredder> hi everyone, i need help with my dell xps m1530 wireless on ubuntu 9.04
<urthmover> anyone get libnotify working with mutt?
<Apollo2366> richardcavell, does MacOS support DirectX?
<richardcavell> Apollo2366: Hell no.
<ascheel> Neroon: haha, wasn't complaining.  Was just stating why I keep my windows PC around.  I also do a lot of work at home for my company and it requires Winodws.
<Bob_Dole> Mac OS X does not support Direct X
<ascheel> Windows*
<Bob_Dole> Apple's a OpenGL supporter!
<Nuke_> Question: I just shared a folder on another PC on my network, now how do I see the shared folder on this PC?
<Neroon> ascheel: One small day .... :-)
<Apollo2366> I hate windows... so much
<richardcavell> Bob_Dole: Well, DirectX is Microsoft proprietary so Apple don't have the option of supporting DirectX.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ascheel> Neroon: lol  I'd GLADLY switch to Linux except...  .NET, as much as I hate it, is part of my work.
<Bob_Dole> richardcavell, they have the money to buy a license for it, I'm sure.
<ascheel> can someone take a look at this 'crontab -l' and 'auth.log' excerpt and tell me why cron has so many entries in auth.log?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/220903/
<Apollo2366> bazhang, sorry :) Didn't mean to get off topic
<Bob_Dole> ascheel, well...there is mono..but not sure if it's quite what you need xD
<Neroon> ascheel: I just meant, one small day it wont matter what platform you use ...
<richardcavell> Bob_Dole: Who said it was available for licensing?  I think it would be very difficult to make Direct3D run on Linux or OS X anyway.
<MattPhilie> Could anyone help me with Cairo Dock.. I can't get a theme to work that I downloaded..
<bazhang> MattPhilie, the instructions say Extract to:~/.cairo-dock/themes/
<ascheel> MattPhilie: there you go.  Create the directory .cairo-dock and put the theme in THERE.  Not going to tell you how to do it, just use what I told you last time.
<newkular> I need some help with sharing folders
<Bob_Dole> richardcavell, money can make anything available.
<ascheel> newkular: ask the question, bud.
<MattPhilie> bazhang: I cannot locate that.. Even with ctrl h to see hidden files. I was told to do that.. Like.. THey said to get the package file and it will make it
<MattPhilie> BUt ok I will try that
<Kalmi_> newkular, what is the problem?
<newkular> Well, I shared one folder on another PC on my network. Now how do I see it on this PC?
<bazhang> MattPhilie, have you run the cairo-dock yet?
<m1chael> how can you play an mp3 or wav from the command line?
<zenlunatic> newkular, be less vague
<ascheel> newkular: is the PC you're on right now Ubuntu?
<MattPhilie> Bazhang: yes it works
<Kalmi_> newkular, Places -> Network should show it...
<newkular> It's Linux Mint, which is similar to Ubuntu
<MattPhilie> it's currently open too
<newkular> It doesn't show it
<newkular> did I set up the share thing incorrectly?
<xtremeshredder> can anybody help me. I can not connect wirelessly or via ethernet. I have a Dell XPS M1530 dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 (wubi). I have a Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card. As for an ethernet controller, i have a Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Fast Ethernet Controller. I've tried ndiswrapper and ndisgtk, but to no avail. can anyone help me???
<newkular> I'm a complete network newb here so cut me some slack. :D
<bazhang> MattPhilie, and there is no .cairo-dock/themes/ folder?
<MattPhilie> bazhang: Nope.. Which is why people said to download the package.. Since I am new.. I am lost and confused and feel very dumb
<richardcavell> MattPhilie: Don't feel dumb :)
<bazhang> MattPhilie, not sure what to tell you, using the repo version it works fine
<ascheel> MattPhilie: type this:  mkdir .cairo-dock && mkdir .cairo-dock/themes
<ascheel> MattPhilie: that will create both directories.  Put the theme into the themes directory
<newkular> I followed the instructions for sharing from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<newkular> Now how do I access the share on another Linux PC?
<iamslango> would anyone be willing to pastebin their /etc/apache2/envvars file (redacted, if necessary) for me?
<bono> how do i get wine to run apps/games?
<MattPhilie> Alright ascheel
<iamslango> Ubuntu just refuses to put mine back
<histo> newkular: is it shared?
<ascheel> iamslango: I can, stand by.
<histo> newkular: just connect to the server
<bazhang> bono, install wine and check the appdb to see how they run
<iamslango> ascheel, thanks
<newkular> histo: how?
<bazhang> !appdb | bono
<ubottu> bono: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<richardcavell> Hey, guys, looks like Firefox 3.5.1 just went into the repos
<histo> newkular: places >
<bono> i did, the archive thingy has an error
<ascheel> iamslango: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220911/
<histo> newkular: places > network
<histo> newkular: or you can mount the share to any folder
<bazhang> bono, which archive thingy, please clarify
<Neroon> richardcavell: good news, everyone
<newkular> histo: OK, I went to places > network
<bono> Also, how can i tell how many bits my proccessor is?
<newkular> but it's not there
<ascheel> bono: what type of CPU is it?
<zenlunatic> bono, maybe try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bazhang> bono, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<newkular> wait
<histo> newkular: can you ping the computer that its on.
<newkular> what happens if both my computers in this situation have the same name on the network?
<MattPhilie> Ahh. Still! No luck.. Man, I feel really unsmart.. Well is there any other good dock for ubuntu that someone could walk me through so I dont mess it up
<newkular> they're both "nick-desktop"
<WIGGMPk> I am having trouble mounting my fakeRAID in a liveCD.. Can anyone help me?
<ascheel> newkular: could present issues.  Change the name of one of them OR access it by IP address and not name
<bono> cat/cpu info?
<newkular> how do I change the name of one?
<zenlunatic> bono, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<bono> cat?
<zenlunatic> yes cat
<ascheel> bono: go to a terminal window and type what zenlunatic just said
<histo> newkular: change the hostname on one of them.
<bono> what i dont get it
<zenlunatic> its a comand
<bazhang> bono, no, --->   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<newkular> histo: how?
<[Pwner]John> so..
<histo> !hostname | newkular
<ubottu> newkular: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<newkular> remember, I am a noob
<ascheel> bazhang: he doesn't know about the terminal
<[Pwner]John> how do we install yacc?
<ascheel> bono: do you have Ubuntu installed, yet?
<bono> ,,,,yes
<bazhang> bono, open a terminal
<bono> k ino what to do
<ascheel> ok, bono.  Go to the terminal.  Type 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the URL
<richardcavell> Changelog from Firefox 3.5.0 to 3.5.1 is here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?keywords_type=anywords&keywords=fixed1.9.1.1+verified1.9.1.1
<newkular> there is no "networking" option under administration
<kyppcgeek> network?
<BB82> Hi, i need help setting up a static IP
<bono> processor	: 0
<bono> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
<bono> cpu family	: 6
<bono> model		: 10
<bono> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+
<FloodBot2> bono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bono> stepping	: 0
<zenlunatic> lol
<kstalker> any linux based c++ compilers out there?
<[Pwner]John> gcc
<[Pwner]John> err
<[Pwner]John> nvm
<zenlunatic> BB82, sounds fun
<zenlunatic> BB82, where are you stuck
<BB82> bono, use pastebin
<ctmjr> MattPhilie: where did you get cairo dock from it should have come with themes
<silverPan> my xfce is not all there: the panels (top and bottom) disappeared and now that its back, the plugins are missing from the top panel.... what happened, how do i fix this?
<Apollo2366> kstalker, g++ is good
<BB82> zenlunatic, everywhere i don't know why it's so difficult to do in ver 9
<bazhang> bono, please paste.ubuntu.com next time
<newkular> um hello?
<newkular> There is no "networking" option under "administration"
<Apollo2366> newkular, hello, do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<newkular> I was told there was one
<newkular> it's not there
<newkular> I'm using 8.10
<Kalmi_> newkular, no... it's just buggy for some reason... Auto-discovery doesn't work for a lot of people for some reason... Always worked fine for me... :S
<Kalmi_> newkular, you could connect by using an ip address... can you find out the server's ip?
<BB82> zenlunatic, honestly setting up a static IP in ArchLinux has been easier
<zenlunatic> bono, try this lshw -class processor
<histo> newkular: check under preferences
<newkular> Ah!
<Kalmi_> histo, auto-discovery is not working...
<newkular> Network configuration?
<newkular> under preferences?
<bazhang> newkular, places --> network
<Kalmi_> newkular... um... this?
<histo> newkular: what are you trying to do now i'm confused
<zenlunatic> BB82, is the box online with dhcp now?
<newkular> I'm trying to connect to a shared folder on another ubuntu machine
<bazhang> histo, share files between two linux pc's
<bazhang> newkular, are you on the MINT machine now or the Ubuntu one
<newkular> I'm on the Mint machine
<bazhang> no idea how MINT has it set up
<newkular> It's usually similar enough to Ubuntu to work just like it
<newkular> in my experience
<newkular> besides the fact that the GUI looks different
<bazhang> newkular, then places --> network (Ubuntu)
<Kalmi_> BB82, you can still use the /etc/network/interfaces file if you like... having an interface listed in that file will disable NetworkManager for that card
<[Pwner]John> the ubuntu start up songthing is weird
<newkular> well
<newkular> on my ubuntu machine, the one that is serving the share, I can see the share that way
<newkular> but not on this machine
<Kalmi_> bazhang,  histo, Apollo2366 : newkular's problem is that samba's autodiscovery is not working... Both if his machines are set to the same hostname and that probably causes trouble for samba...
<[Pwner]John> i cant connect to the internet
<[Pwner]John> using virtualbox
<[Pwner]John> D
<[Pwner]John> :
<[Pwner]John> anyone know why?
<Kalmi_> bazhang,  histo, Apollo2366: *of
<newkular> Kalmi_: yes, and I was tryign to change my hostname earleir to test that theory
<bazhang> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<newkular> but I don't know how
<bono> ....b4 my gpa kept trying to put windows vista on this computer for me but it wouldnt even boot after he installed it... so i installed ubuntu and it works but i want windows xp,,,, how can i tell what version of windows xp i need? *x32 bit? x64? x84?)
<Kalmi_> newkular, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-changecompname.html
<zenlunatic> bono, i told you the command
<Bob_Dole> Um, there's 2 kinds of XPs. x86, and x86_64
<Bob_Dole> the x86_64 isn't all that well supported
<BB82> zenlunatic, No, i changed it all and now it's not online at all
<newkular> I'm telling you, there is no "network" option under "administration"
<masterchild> hi, is there a linux program that can access built-in fingerprint scanner fingerprint banks?
<newkular> I'm using 8.10. Did they change it?
<zenlunatic> BB82, you changed the config files or did you use the GUI?
<Bob_Dole> and x86 (32bit) runs on anything the 64bit varieties do.
<Kalmi_> newkular, I suggest that you restart both of your machines after changing the hostname so that samba won't stay confused
<BB82> Kalmi_, ive been told that NM needs to be disabled for all that to work properley. so i went ahead and tried without NM (disabling it from startup)
<newkular> Kalmi_: may I speak to you in PM to avoid the confusion of all the chatter here?
<BB82> zenlunatic, ok i disabled Network Manager, then edited /etc/rc.conf  /etc/network/interfaces /etc/resolv.conf
<j2daosh> !easysources
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysources
<Kalmi_> newkular, no... I'm about to go..
<j2daosh> !easysource
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource
<bluedalek> Hello all!  Anyone here good at trouble shooting sound?
<newkular> oh well
<zenlunatic> can you pastebin those files?
<MattPhilie> How do I run compiz??  I got this message
<MattPhilie> Warning: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<newkular> Kalmi_, there is no network option under administration
<bluedalek> Kalmi_ :  I tried resetting my BIOS.. no change
<newkular> So I *CAN'T* change my hostname
<j2daosh> why cant you change your hostname?
<pedestrianentran> any suggestions of a (cheapest) 3g capable mobile phone i could use as a modem with ubuntu? Im guessing there would be driver software needed to make it work
<newkular> the way everyone keeps telling me to do it won't work for me
<josh_c> Question: Is there a clock utility I can slap on my desktop in Jaunty? I've had some issues with cairo-clock and the default time feature doesn't mesh with my design.
<j2daosh> hold on
<j2daosh> ill help you with it
<bono> so either one (x64 or x32) should run on this computer>?
<j2daosh> oh damn
<j2daosh> im in windows
<j2daosh> lol
<FloodBot2> j2daosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urthmover> I love mutt
<urthmover> and irssi
<j2daosh> let me reboot
<zenlunatic> newkular, just edit /etc/hostname
<Neroon> MattPhilie: You got Fusion Icon installed? Nice way to switch between Compiz and your normal desktop
<newkular> j2daosh: I can't change my hostname, because the option in the administration menu is not there on my PC for some strange reason
<urthmover> I'm loving gmail and thunderbird with lightening
<urthmover> I love screen
<ivanh> hello everybody
<xtremeshredder> Question: can anybody help me. I can't connect to the internet wirelessly or via ethernet. I have a Dell XPS M1530 dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 (wubi). I have a Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card. As for an ethernet controller, i have a Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Fast Ethernet Controller. I've tried ndiswrapper and ndisgtk but to no avail. can anyone help me???
<urthmover> I love top
<bono> ubuntu is sooo complicated!
<richardcavell> josh_c: I like dclock
<urthmover> I even kinda love lspci
<j2daosh> newkular: just do what zenlunatic said, thats what i was going to suggest
<BB82> zenlunatic, what do you think? I'm rebooting now. It's really annoying because everything in ifconfig looks perfect, but i just can't surf the web
<j2daosh> bono, its not complicated
<josh_c> richardcavell: I'll check it out, thank you for the suggestion. :0)
<josh_c> AFK
<BB82> bono, go back to your apple than
<bono> Will any version of windows run on this computer>? (x64 bit or x32 bit?)
<j2daosh> bono, what computer
<bono> Windows is soooo much better!
<zenlunatic> BB82, could be a lot of things
<Kalmi_> bluedalek, no idea than... whole issue seems quite messed up... I have idea... sorry
<Neroon> gotta love questions without any information of hard or software ...
<j2daosh> bono, windows is for people that are lazy and/or retarded
<Bob_Dole> windows is so much worse..in most situations
<Kalmi_> BB82, that's not true. You could have used NM to set up a static ip. See: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-desktop-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<feyner> questions like my desktop dont work whats wrong
<bluedalek> Kalmi_ , any suggestions as to where to turn next?
<bono> I am proat windows!
<BB82> zenlunatic, i've been told that if i had version 8 it would be fine, but something stuffed up when they made ver 9 and changed everything
<Kalmi_> bono, Linux is simple. It just takes a genius to understand its simplicity. :)
<Kalmi_> BB82, are your routes ok?
<j2daosh> course you are, cept when it comes to the heavy lifting that you cant get to
<Bob_Dole> Nothing works out of the box like it does in linux. I have to use a slow and unreliable wireless connection on my iMac to download and burn all the driverpacks to a DVD to get stuff working :|
<BB82> Kalmi_, do you know how many times i tried with the GUI?
<Bob_Dole> on windows
<Kalmi_> BB82, no :)
<jjjk> hello
<skyeee> yay, now to figure out how to get my audigy2 setup
<chalcedony> BB82,  commandline :)
<skyeee> D:
<Bob_Dole> on linux.. I don't even install and most stuff is working already..then I install, and OMG, EVERYTHING WORKS!....never seen windows do that before.
<Kalmi_> BB82, are you routes ok?
<j2daosh> what is the sources list for the new ubuntu
<Bonno> Hello all, I have been followng the snort how-to on the ubuntu forums but I cant seem to exectute snort. When I try 'sudo /etc/init.d/snort restart' I get a 7 second delay and then it returns 'Snort failed to start ...'
<bono> will windows xp x32 bit or X64 bit run on this computer?!?!?!
<j2daosh> what is the new ubuntu?
<Kalmi_> BB82, *your
<Neroon> is there any way to deactivate the join/left messages in konversation?
<j2daosh> bono, this will be the second time i ask, what computer
<Bonno> oh there is another bono here... sorry
<Bob_Dole> bono, 32bit will run on everything from the Pentium MMX to the Core i7
<bono> what do u meana what computer? what brand?
<j2daosh> yeah...
<jjjk> I am having trouble with initial sign-on of phpldapadmin(doesn't accept password), just recently installed openldap on ubuntu... Any ideas?
<bono> i just got this computer and it doesnt say...
<richardcavell> bono what computer do you have?
<Bob_Dole> bono, you're on linux right? open up command line and type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bono> and idk how to check
<j2daosh> unless you have a new intel dual-core/quad-core, it will have to be 32 bit windows
<Kalmi_> bono, just use 32 bit.... That will work no matter what
<BB82> Kalmi_, hahaha that link is NOT for Jaunty
<bono> No.... My friend has a pentium 4 with x64 bit....
<newkular> slright
<newkular> I changed my hostname
<newkular> now I'll reboot and see if this works
<Kalmi_> BB82, it's not really different
<j2daosh> yeah, you can have 64 bit pentiums
<xtremeshredder> Question: can anybody help me. I can't connect to the internet wirelessly or via ethernet. I have a Dell XPS M1530 dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 (wubi). I have a Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card. As for an ethernet controller, i have a Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Fast Ethernet Controller. I've tried ndiswrapper and ndisgtk but to no avail. can anyone help me???
<kholerabbi> July 17, Nelson Mandela's 91st birthday! Mods, please add to topic!
<j2daosh> but they are designed for 64 bit
<Bob_Dole> I think bono is a troll.
<bono> HOW DO I KNOW WHAT KIND OF WINDOWS MY PENTIUM WILL RUN?
<BB82> chalcedony, the termianl is the way to go
<j2daosh> just get 32 bit
<bono> I think i am a troll, too....
<j2daosh> and better yet, ##windows
<bono> idk though
<Kalmi_> !troll | bono
<ubottu> bono: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Bob_Dole> BONO, IT WILL RUN 32BIT, GET 32BIT AND SHADDUP, GO ASK THE WINDOZE FOLKS IN #windows
<BB82> Kalmi_, anyway i nuked Netowrk Manager off completely, i manually edited everything and now it works
<nsadmin> bono: ask bill gates and probably that woudl be good because no one is interested in windows here
<Neroon> bono: Why the h... dou you ask that question on a Ubuntu-Linux chat?
<bono> With windows I know how to pirate, crack, create crack/hacks/viruses, etc. But with this i can do noothing!
<j2daosh> lol your a dumbass
<Neroon> he definetely is
<bono> Bill gates only lives 45 min away from me...
<Bob_Dole> Yeah... bono, then by freenode guidelines we can't exactly help.
<bono> not that i would actually be able to talk to him...
<j2daosh> if you know how to "crack/hack" and you cant figure out linux, your cracks and virii must suck
<Geoffrey2> bono, so basically with Windows you can be a complete menace to society
<Kalmi_> !ot | bono
<ubottu> bono: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<quigi> hey all
<zenlunatic> /ignore bono!*@*
<Neroon> zenlunatic: already did that ;-)
<nsadmin> bono: I'll speak for myself: I'm definitely not interested in windows or pirating, find your corner (oh that's right, you're in a round room, sorry) and hope everyone looking for you finds what they're looking for...
<bono> UHHHH
<BB82> Kalmi_,  all good after a restart
<nsadmin> any more questions?
<BB82> bono, why don't you go ask him then?
<bono> Fine heres a question thats ubuntu related....
<jjjk> I am having trouble with initial sign-on of phpldapadmin(doesn't accept password), just recently installed openldap on ubuntu... Any ideas?  This seemed pretty easy, but where does the login id come from (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM_UQVVVtoY)
<Neroon> just ignore the windows troll bono
<bono> WHY DOES LINUX UBUNTU SUCK SO MUCH!?!?!?
<Kalmi_> BB82, btw I don't use NM.... :)
<bono> gfh
<bono> fh
<bono> df
<bono> gh
<FloodBot2> bono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bono> s
<j2daosh> because its the operator that sucks soo much
<Bob_Dole> bono, why are you such an idiot?
<j2daosh> now, back to bidness
<Geoffrey2> sounds like an Id10t error to me
<Bob_Dole> PEBKAC
<j2daosh> geo, you have to say, ID ten T error
<zenlunatic> Bob_Dole, lol i was thinking that
<nsadmin> Bob_Dole: I thought you were smarter than that... oh that's right you're a republican...
<j2daosh> then make them write it down
<Neroon> Bob_Dole: absolutely
<Ademan> that was a pretty crappy troll
<Geoffrey2> j2daosh, oops, my bad
<BB82> Kalmi_, I'm using ArchLinux and to be honest getting a static IP on this was much easier than in Ubuntu because it's all commandline and i can read what's going on instead of a stupid incomplete GUI deciding it for me
<j2daosh> :P its ok, i will forgive you this time
<Ademan> anyways, does anyone know of a *.doc output for LaTeX ?
<urthmover> but arch is gay
<j2daosh> BB82: you know ubuntu has a commandline too
<xtremeshredder> Question: can anybody help me. I can't connect to the internet wirelessly or via ethernet. I have a Dell XPS M1530 dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 (wubi). I have a Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card. As for an ethernet controller, i have a Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Fast Ethernet Controller. I've tried ndiswrapper and ndisgtk but to no avail. can anyone help me???
<grendal_prime> hey i get a warning about dcop server when i boot up ...everytime i boot up.
<Geoffrey2> ok, just installed Jaunty 64bit, would it be a safe bet most of the software in the repository is also going to be 64bit?
<nsadmin> urthmover: and you know this how?
<j2daosh> nsadmin probably because he has used it?
<j2daosh> :P
<urthmover> haha cool my irssi script works  thanks nsadmin
<BB82> j2daosh, yes but i wasn't told that everything i did in the command line would be useless unless i nuked Network Manager completely
<urthmover> just tired man and foollin around arch is fine
<richardcavell> Geoffrey2: yes, it is no problem
<j2daosh> lol BB82 well that will teach you to trust us :P
<grendal_prime> network manager blows for alot of stuff
<grendal_prime> like openvpn client..you can only connect to one at a time...whats that all about?
<nsadmin> j2daosh: so he knows its sexual orientation because he used it? does that say anything about his orientation?
<j2daosh> ya know, i cant say as i have had a problem with network manager, i use the kde version and its nice
<colloguy> is it okay to share a home folder between jaunty and intrepid?
<j2daosh> nsadmin, beats me. i would say ask what his sexual pref is, but i know better :P
<richardcavell> colloguy: yeah, why wouldn't it be?
<nsadmin> j2daosh: supposedly so do I but I guess I got triggered by the other troll
<BB82> j2daosh, that makes no sence at all. So every time a stupid GUI doesn't work i've got to go fishing for answers when i could have done it by a simple edit? Fuc|c you man
<masterchild> can ubuntu be updated from like jaunty to karmic without having to reinstall everything all over? I recently installed ubuntu to completely transition from windows.
<colloguy> richardcavell: jaunty-specific config settings may be incompatible with old version? (not sure)
<meglo> haha, adobe still doesn't have flash for amd64 out yet? i have to download a crap-load of lib32* stuff -_-
<xtremeshredder> Question: can anybody help me. I can't connect to the internet wirelessly or via ethernet. I have a Dell XPS M1530 dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 (wubi). I have a Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card. As for an ethernet controller, i have a Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Fast Ethernet Controller. I've tried ndiswrapper and ndisgtk but to no avail. can anyone help me???
<richardcavell> colloguy: well, that's not Jaunty that's the problem. You're asking whether your config settings are compatible from one app to the other.
<zenlunatic> j2daosh, wow you got burned
<j2daosh> lol BB8, im just messing with you. i dont come in here much because my system is already set to go and i dont update so nothing breaks :P
<richardcavell> one version of the app to the other
<Kalmi_> masterchild, yes... but don't upgrade to karmic yet! karmic is not ready yet....
<Bob_Dole> Karmic ships in october, yes?
<j2daosh> but on a lighter note, if you used the Knetwork manager, things would work much better :P
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: what does dmesg say about your wired ethernet? what does lspci say about it? (you might have to pastebin it if it's a lot of data
<nsadmin> )
<Kalmi_> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<masterchild> Kalmi_, okay, I was just wondering since I don't want to have to clear out all my stuff once karmic is done
<richardcavell> Bob_Dole: Yes
<NickDeNeger> can somebody test http://www.ownage4u.nl ?
<zenlunatic> j2daosh, i'd like to see hm use a gui to modify a 1000 users at work or something :D
<colloguy> richardcavell: so then, for practical purposes, it is not a good idea to share a homedir between jaunty and intrepid?
<xtremeshredder> i am not in linux now (since i have no internet) ill try to type the commands and come back
<j2daosh> lol zenlunatic no thanks
<richardcavell> colloguy: People share a /home folder between OS X and Linux without issue
<j2daosh> thats just asking for trouble :P
<zenlunatic> you can always just mount the other /home instead of sharing
<nsadmin> colloguy: both running at the same time? not a good idea
<j2daosh> and a bottle of excedrine
<colloguy> I mean, running alternately :P
<meglo> I knew I should have stuck with i686
<zenlunatic> j2daosh, i was thinkin of another bottle
<meglo> or maybe
<meglo> screw flash
<j2daosh> lol well the only other bottle i know is jack :P
<richardcavell> colloguy: I agree running at the same time is not a good idea, but I don't think you're trying to do that
<j2daosh> but thats too strong for some
<Kalmi_> j2daosh, I couldn't get a modem(phone) working in KDE... worked fine in Gnome... YMMV as always :)
<NickDeNeger> sorry fixed firewall rule
<j2daosh> Kalmi_: well see the wonderful thing about kubuntu/ubuntu, the underpinning is the same
<colloguy> richardcavell: nope I'm not, just want to share settings :P
<Neroon> how do i access the xkb keymap to change anything?
<LLFoolJ> Where can I find out information about my computer's hardware in Ubuntu?
<richardcavell> colloguy: I would have thought it's not a problem
<j2daosh> so i just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and away i go
<LLFoolJ> i.e. what menu?  for some reason I cannot find it, even though I thought it was easy to find
<richardcavell> LLFoolJ: Command line is best
<j2daosh> using both kde and gnome applications :D
<zenlunatic> LLFoolJ, theres tons of stuff in /proc
<richardcavell> Neroon: What do you want to do?
<colloguy> If I have a bootcamp gpt/mbr hybrid, is it okay to install jaunty on partition 5 (which appears on the gpt only)?
<Neroon> richardcavell: Getting rid of the Keaboard Gesture "feature"
<LLFoolJ> how do I find out information from the /proc directory zen?  I'm not exactly a computer expert, sorry
<Neroon> richardcavell: *keyboard
<j2daosh> now, back to what i was asking before i was sidetracked by a M$ fanboi, where is the complete source list for the newest ubuntu?
<zenlunatic> LLFoolJ, you can use commands like cat, head, tail
<newkular> I'm back
<zountou05> hi every one
<zountou05> i need help plise
<j2daosh> i just converted my girlfriend to linux and i want to make sure she gets the most out of it
 * sunwj slaps zenlunatic around a bit with a large trout
<newkular> I can see my share now on this computer, but when I try to access it, it doesn't like my password
<Kalmi_> j2daosh... well... wonderful... NM frontend works well for some things on KDE and for some things on gnome... wonderful...
<zenlunatic> LLFoolJ, are you looking for something specific
<zountou05> i need help
<Bob_Dole> ask. don't ask to ask
<LLFoolJ> no, I was just hoping for some kind of general menu or something with some basic hardware settings, since someone was asking me about it generally
<Ziber> LLFoolJ: You could always get a phpsysinfo
<LLFoolJ> CPU, memory, hard drive space, graphics card, that kind of thing
<richardcavell> Neroon: type xkbset q
<newkular> So I'm still having trouble with sharing folders
<Ziber> http://alpha.ziber.org/sysinfo <-- like that.
<hellohello> how can i watch dvds on ubuntu?
<j2daosh> Kalmi_: thats why i have both installed and just load into KDE, i like the windows manager better with KDE but i like some of the gnome apps better, so it works out because i get my nice windows manager and all the neat little applications that work with gnome :D
<Neroon> richardcavell: thanks, but i need to install it first ...
<hellohello> How can i watch dvds on ubuntu?
<j2daosh> i would imagine you get a dvd player apllication and probably the w32codecs and your good then
<zountou05> i wont to know what is my sound drive in this line ALC883/888
<zountou05> 	  3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF I/O
<zountou05> 	  6stack-dig	6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O
<zountou05> 	  3stack-6ch    3-jack 6-channel
<zountou05> 	  3stack-6ch-dig 3-jack 6-channel with SPDIF I/O
<FloodBot2> zountou05: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zountou05> 	  6stack-dig-demo  6-jack digital for Intel demo board
<hellohello> can u tell me step by step how to do that plz?
<Kalmi_> Does one still libcss (or something like that) for  DVD palyback?
<Kalmi_> *needs
<j2daosh> load up a terminal, type in 'sudo apt-cache search dvd|grep player'
<Neroon> richardcavell: Hm ... XKB not supported for display :0.0
<hellohello> It said "searching for plugins".... no plugins found
<newkular> I'm still having problems with sharing this folder
<hellohello> im having problems playing a dvd...
<zenlunatic> LLFoolJ, theres really millions ways but you can use 'free' and 'df'
<richardcavell> Neroon: did you get that when you typed xkbset q?
<j2daosh> hellohello: you need to getthe 232codecs i bet
<hellohello> is'nt their an app that lets u watch dvds?
<Neroon> richardcavell: yep. exactly what i got
<hellohello> where can i get those codecs?
<richardcavell> Neroon: Hmmmm.
<newkular> Hellohello: you have to install some library or something
<Kalmi_> hellohello, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<j2daosh> hellohello: if memory serves me correctly, you need to
<newkular> hellohello: Google is your friend
<j2daosh> nevermind
<Incarus> hellohello, you need libdvdcss for dvd decryption and libdvdread
<j2daosh> just look at what he did
<j2daosh> lol :P
<newkular> So
<hellohello> everyone i know with ubuntu says exactly the same!
<newkular> I'm still having trouble getting this shared folder to work
<hellohello> alex hutnen
<masterchild> is installing ubuntu on a PC with a windows sticker on it illegal?
<hellohello> is anyone here named alex hutnun?
<zenlunatic> maybe if its not yours
<Kalmi_> master_of_master, no... hell.. no!
<Neroon> masterchild: That was'n a real question, was it?
<j2daosh> masterchild: i hope not, my acer aspire one would get me arrested then :P
<newkular> So
<Kalmi_> hellohello, follow the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs (we can help you if you get stuck)
<iamslango> the horizontal scrolling directions on my Mighty Mouse are reversed. Is there any way to fix that?
<j2daosh> and if that wouldn't do it, the fact that i have XP Black as my windows partition on this system would
<richardcavell> Neroon: I don't know what keyboard gestures are.
<zenlunatic> whats xp black?
<j2daosh> lol wow, i looked at iamslangos sentence and saw my computer name there (Mighty Mouse)
<newkular> I can see a shared folder from my other PC on the network, but when I attempt to access it and it asks for a password, it doesn't like my normal password. what's the deal?
<j2daosh> xp black is the very hacked up version of windows
<Incarus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kalmi_> newkular... dunno... try running smbpasswd on the server
<masterchild> linuxes are cool
<newkular> Kalmi_: What's that do?
<j2daosh> yeah yeah, i get sidetracked for 2 minutes and people start whining about me getting off topic... i have adhd, what do you expect me to do? stay focused?
<Neroon> richardcavell: It just keeps buggin me, it somehow makes the keypad act like a mouse. And the thing is, it gets activated by pressing 2 keys (dont know which) on the keypad ...
<masterchild> is there a way to use the directX functions on my video card in ubuntu without wine?
<xtremeshredder> ok im back
<Kalmi_> newkular, changes your password for samba.... you shouldn't need it
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i update/upgrade svn?
<Neroon> richardcavell: And that's quite annyoing since I use the keypad for fps games
<newkular> Kalmi_: then what do I do?
<xtremeshredder> i could not see any results in dmesg but here is what lspci says
<xtremeshredder> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<richardcavell> oh you mean your keyboard controls the mouse pointer?
<Kalmi_> newkular, you change the password and try again
<newkular> I can't change the password
<newkular> it asks for my original password and I didn't even know I had one
<Incarus> i want to download and install an udeb kernel from packages.ubuntu.com and install it. will i have got a usable and bootable kernel then?
<j2daosh> newkular: i ran into this today
<j2daosh> type in on the commandline 'whoami'
<newkular> ok
<j2daosh> what is your username
<j2daosh> user?
<newkular> My username is nick
<newkular> on both machines
<richardcavell> Neroon: That's called Mouse Keys
<richardcavell> it can be disabled
<j2daosh> who setup the computer?
<masterchild> hey, is it a good idea to use linux drivers from the hardware manufacturer's website
<Neroon> richardcavell: Mouse keys are activated via Alt F12 afaik
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to use for upgrading an svn package?
<j2daosh> nevermind, ignore that. doesn't matter, do you have root enabled and the password for it newkular ?
<sebsebseb> masterchild: what kind of drivers?
<masterchild> it's an intel 945GM chipset driver
<newkular> j2daosh: yes
<xtremeshredder> lspci: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<sebsebseb> !intel |  masterchild
<ubottu> masterchild: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<newkular> wait....on which machine? The server?
<j2daosh> so su into root, then 'passwd nicki'
<j2daosh> and change your 'nick' password
<j2daosh> then your good to go
<richardcavell> Neroon: Go to System->Preferences->Assistive Technologies->Keyboard Accessibility
<colloguy> Pirate_Hunter: I think it's 'svn update' to upgrade a working directory, if I understand what you're saying
<newkular> wait
<newkular> does it have to be "nicki" or was that a typo?
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> typo
<zenlunatic> has to be any username
<newkular> I fugred as much
<j2daosh> sorry, my ex was named nicki
<sebsebseb> masterchild: chipset  so not graphics card drivers?
<j2daosh> force of habit
<newkular> I'm familiar with the sensation. :P
<masterchild> it's the graphics card
<j2daosh> :P
<sebsebseb> masterchild: see the links the bot gave then
<newkular> I calle dmy niece my GF's name the other day. *facepalm*
<Pirate_Hunter> colloguy, ok just wanted to know since i installed a package from an svn, do i need to remove all previous files before upgrade?
<Neroon> richardcavell: hard to find in kde ... i know, ask in kubuntu, but there are about 200 guys there and no response to my question
<j2daosh> really pisses the new girl off when i let 'nicki' slip
<newkular> LOL I imagine
<Neroon> richardcavell: especially since it is not kde related, but xkb
<xtremeshredder> lspci: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<j2daosh> ok i better !ot myself betfore someone else does
<richardcavell> Neroon: Sorry I assumed you were in gnome
<richardcavell> I don't know how to do it in kde
<j2daosh> ok, next question
<j2daosh> man im on a roll
<rycar> is there a magic gui way to edit fstab
<j2daosh> rycar: yeah, emacs /etc/fstab
<j2daosh> next!
<rycar> i've reached level !ot7
<masterchild> i'm trying to get windows games running in wine but only games based on opengl seem to work best, while the directX games are horrible
<rycar> nano>emacs
<j2daosh> vim>nano>emacs
<Neroon> richardcavell: It is not a kde problem as far as i can tell
<sebsebseb> masterchild: you need Windows for  Windows gaming really, at this time,  but programs that support  Directx  are getting there
<j2daosh> sebsebseb: i hear good things about cedaga
<j2daosh> but i believe thats not free
<sebsebseb> masterchild: also  Linux has some good native games
<sebsebseb> j2daosh: yep it's one of the commercial versions of Wine
<safruhani> hi,can i burn a bootable iso via brasero ?
<newkular> j2daosh: still not working
<richardcavell> Neroon: I think it is
<rycar> what is a good native linux game
<j2daosh> newkular: what are you trying to do
<newkular> I changed my password and I still can't get into the shared folder
<sebsebseb> safruhani: of course
<j2daosh> ahh
<defrysk> safruhani, yes
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> permission issue
<safruhani> only drag it to the burnt place is enough?
<newkular> it doesn't like my password
<safruhani> on brasero?
<j2daosh> newkular: 'ls -ltr /home'
<j2daosh> what is the permissions  and group on the home directory?
<newkular> j2daosh: What's that do?
<safruhani> sebsebseb: defrysk, should i customize something, or only drag the iso file and then burn ?
<j2daosh> directory listing
<defrysk> safruhani, ususlly a right click of the iso and > burn to disk should do
<j2daosh> -l = long
<ssmy> I need help with configuring btnx with my mx revolution in 9.04. I can't get it to send buttons. Any ideas?
<safruhani> thank you defrysk
<Neroon> richardcavell: I deactivated the mouse emulation and i cant find anything in accessibility either ... and i know for sure the popup once said Mouse Gestures
<xtremeshredder> i can't get wireless to work on my dell xps m1530 help?????
<Neroon> richardcavell: Sorry, Keyboard Gestures
<newkular> j2daosh: it says "drwxr-xr-x"
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder waht did you find out about the wired eth? let's start there
<xtremeshredder> ok
<j2daosh> wow, i went 2 days without smoking and now im having one and im getting dizzy :P
<xtremeshredder> lspci: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know anything I could do to fix my sound for some reason it keeps cutting out eventually. Like I will be listening to music in Rhythmbox or watching a video in Totem and it will play a couple songs or play a video and then when i skip a few songs or just let it keep playing eventually it just freezes the program and my sound stops working.
<xtremeshredder> this is what lspci said
<j2daosh> newkular: what is the group
<newkular> j2daosh: I don't know
<xtremeshredder> as for dmesg, i didn't see anything about ethernet...
<j2daosh> paste the line for that directory
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: ok, now we gotta find a driver
<newkular> j2daosh: I can't. I'm using remote desktop to get to that PC
<j2daosh> ahh
<nsadmin> do you have another machien you can use to talk here?
<richardcavell> Neroon: Mate, I don't know where to find it in kde
<newkular> the PC itself has no monitor
<xtremeshredder> do you know where i can find one? and a linux or a windows driver??
<Neroon> richardcavell: NP. Thanks anyway. But it isnt a kde prob :-)
<j2daosh> hold on, we will take this convo private so as to not get distracted with the clutter
<sebsebseb> rycar  linuxchild  there are good games out there for Linux, you can get some from Synaptic,  and you can do  google searches such as  42 of the best Linux games,  and get on to stuff
<nsadmin> linux, maybe it's in say 2.6.29 or so
<newkular> j2daosh:  good idea
<nsadmin> do you have another machien you can use to talk here?
<xtremeshredder> no :(
<colloguy> using subversion, is it possible to link a working directory to a repository via a relative path?
<nsadmin> how do you get the xxxx:yyyy from lspci?
<nsadmin> does your machine have a card reader
<xtremeshredder> like an sd card reader, yeah
<nsadmin> got a card for it?
<Neroon> rycar: what kind of games are you looking for?
<xtremeshredder> no
<xtremeshredder> but i can find one if you want
<nsadmin> dang...
<bluedalek> exit
<nsadmin> oh, well, find one... it could be handy because you're going to be rebooting a lot to find info... but before you do it again now, let me google the lspci line
<xtremeshredder> ok
<xtremeshredder> ok be right back
<fillayy_> Hello, I would like to know how to get the update for ubuntu to make i NBRt the
<meglo> How do I find out my refresh rate? I'm using the nv driver on an agp 6600gt and don't want to install the nvidia driver. I can go up to 1280x1024 and down to a nice 1024x768, but white text is still looking like less than 70hz refresh...
<Neroon> meglo: Can't help actually, but why dont you want to install the nvidia driver?
<meglo> Neroon: because it breaks and I don't need 3d
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, see you later,mate
<meglo> Neroon: I dislike the cludgy and non-working nvidia-xconfig thing too.
<Neroon> meglo: I see. Never heard of breaking, but well ...
<ascheel> Kalmi_: remember the network locking up?  Just dropped that second NIC I had.  Everything network related seems more responsive.  Because they were almost identical (almost, but not quite), I'm wondering if the drivers for each weren't interfering with each other?
<meglo> Neroon: It breaks on my specific system, but I'm just wondering where I can find out the refresh rate
<meglo> Neroon: xrandr shows nothing...
<defrysk> meglo, prefs> apppearance > fonts > details
<Neroon> meglo: Havent been working with xrandr, sorry. I'm no help there
<fillayy_> How can I install NBR by updating my Ubuntu 9.04?
<tawm> My roommate's having a bit of computer trouble, and I was wondering if I could get some help.. he can't log in. he puts in his username and password, and then the system hangs, instead of letting him on.
<meglo>    1024x768        0.0*
<meglo> it should be 75.0* Or 85...
<ascheel> tawm, are you able to get us the results of 'dmesg' ?
<ssmy> I need help getting btnx to send keypress events from some of my mouse buttons.
<meglo> defrysk: Errr, that doesn't seem to apply to anything I was asking. But thanks for that menu it does have some things I'd like to configure.
<Incarus> tawm, is mouse cursor movable?
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: ok i have one
<tawm> ascheel: possibly, would it be accesible via a live CD?
<Neroon> meglo: What does xorg.log say?
<tawm> Incarus: Yes, the mouse and keyboard work fine
<ascheel> tawn, dmesg would have to come from you while you're logged in.
<meglo> Neroon: let me take a look
<Incarus> tawm, and ctrl+alt+F1?
<tawm> ascheel: then no.
<ascheel> tawn, it's all system messages (especially hardware and errors)
<tawm> Incarus: he's trying it now.
<Incarus> tawm, k
<tawm> Okay then. System is now unbootable. I think his harddrive might be failing.
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder take a look at...
<nsadmin> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Sony_Vaio_VGN-CS21S
<ascheel> tawn, see if you can boot to a live CD and run some checks on it
<Superman> the shortcut for lower the sound volume does the job twice in one hit, how can i fix this
<meglo> Neroon: when it loads up the VESA modes available for the card under the nv driver, it does state (II) VESA(0): 1024x768@75Hz which would be preferable. I can't find anything about it setting a resolution
<Superman> lowering
<tawm> ascheel; doing that now, thx
<Neroon> meglo: hm
<ascheel> tawn, or you can simply try booting to recovery mode, create a file called /force_fsck (I think that's the name) even if it's blank, then rebooting
<MattPhilie> I downloaded Adobe Flash Player.. and if I go to a page with flash on it, FireFox closes down.. What do I do?
<Incarus> meglo, refresh rate settings are automatically
<ascheel> MattPhilie: where did you get the plugin from?
<tawm> ascheel /force_fsck would be the full path to the file?
<nsadmin> just the wired eth parts, that's not the machine you got
<ascheel> yes,tawn
<meglo> Neroon: I think it is detecting my monitor's vsync and horizontal refresh correctly too
<Neroon> meglo: Only time it tells me what frequency it uses, is when it starts compiz here.
<MattPhilie> ascheel: I was on YouTube.. It said to download it.. Then do the manual install. I installed from Adobe's website
<ascheel> tawn, there's no _.  It's just /forcefsck
<Neroon> meglo: But that is out of question with the nv driver, i guess
<xtremeshredder> ok, im looking at the ethernet part
<meglo> Incarus: I understand that. But the refresh rate set automatically hurts my eyes and I wonder how I can change it(Gnome's display control wont let me do anything but change the resolution).
<ascheel> mattPhilie, it's recommended to do this:  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<meglo> Neroon: I'm just using metacity(no compositioning)
<Neroon> meglo: Dumb question. Your monitor itself doesnt tell you somehow?
<nsadmin> if you end up having to build the driver, that's the kernel config
<Incarus> meglo, you can edit /etc/X11/xrog.conf
<ascheel> tawm: sorry about that, I mistyped it the first time around
<Incarus> meglo, *xorg.conf
<xtremeshredder> how would i build it?
<MattPhilie> ascheel: OK.. How do I go about removing the current one.. so firefox won't close on me
<meglo> Neroon: I assume it has some EDD(???) chip info that outputs it to the graphics adapter
<ascheel> MattPhilie: erm..  I honestly don't k now.
<Geoffrey2> ok, any idea how to make ntpd actually update the system time?
<meglo> Incarus: Ok, well I thought that is what would happen in the end
<Neroon> Incarus: He doesnt want to edit it, he wants to know it's actual frequency
<Incarus> Geoffrey2, "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com"
<meglo> Neroon: My monitor has documentation that does tell me, but otherwise that info is non-obvious
<steve1> hello everyone. Can you offer help to a brand new ubuntu user?
<nomad77> meglo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-server maybe
<MattPhilie> ascheel: By the way.. I go this from the terminal running the sudo command thing ...  " sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree "
<geldoff> Hello all, I have been followng the snort how-to on the ubuntu forums but I cant seem to exectute snort. When I try 'sudo /etc/init.d/snort restart' I get a 7 second delay and then it returns 'Snort failed to start ...' in red writting. Was wondering if anyone knows whats going on here?
<Incarus> Neroon, he want to edit it, because his actually refresh rate is bad
<meglo> Neroon: No, I do know the frequency, at least those numbers look correct from what I recall.
<richardcavell> steve1: yes, what's your problem?
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: how would i build the driver?
<MattPhilie> Oops ascheel
<MattPhilie> One sec
<nsadmin> well one sec...
<meglo> nomad77: I'll seee...
<Incarus> meglo, its in xorgt.conf file
<steve1> I just installed ubuntu and have no sound.
<xtremeshredder> ok
<Neroon> meglo: No, I meant some buttons on your monitor. I can press the menu button here and the first thing it tells me, is resolution and frequ
<MattPhilie> Ascheel: I ment to say I got this Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<ascheel> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<meglo> oh.
<meglo> it does
<fillayy_> Does anyone know how to update Ubuntu to NBR?
<meglo> FH - 48 KHZ
<Neroon> meglo: So you just want to change it?
<meglo> FV - 60hz
<nsadmin> are you running amd64 or ix86 kernel?
<meglo> Neroon: Yeah, 75HZ or more
<xtremeshredder> i386 x86
<sebsebseb> steve1: Did you have sound on the Live CD?
<ascheel> Sorry, MattPhilie it's:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Geoffrey2> Incarus, ok, thanks
<nsadmin> maybe you could find a 2.6.29 kernel for your ubuntu
<steve1> I downloaded the OS from the ubuntu website so I have no live CD
<nsadmin> what's your uname -r
<meglo> Neroon: I'll have to do it through dpkg-reconfigure or editing the xorg.conf myself probably, which is fine
<sebsebseb> there's a ppa for 2.6.30
<Incarus> Geoffrey2, np
<ascheel> steve1: how did you install Ubuntu?
<fillayy_> Does anyone know how to update Ubuntu to NBR?
<sebsebseb> steve1: sounds like you done a Wubi install, from inside Windows?
<Incarus> fillayy_, NBR?
<mailman> rtfm
<steve1> I downloaded the iso from the website, burned the image to a CD and installed it on the pc I'm currently using
<smilenet> ardan
<ascheel> steve1: that's a live CD
<sebsebseb> steve1: Did you boot the computer from the CD and then install?
<Neroon> meglo: I dont see the problem then ..
<steve1> sorry, I'm new to linux terminology
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: username???
<sebsebseb> ascheel: the Live CD's also have Wubi on them
<ascheel> steve1: if you boot from that CD, it's called a live CD when you boot all the way into Ubuntu while it's running off of the CD
<MattPhilie> ascheel: It says within the message flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<MattPhilie> .. SO I have it already? I tried youtube and it crashed on me
<steve1> yes, booted from computer and installed
<ascheel> sebsebseb: ah, gotcha.  My bad
<nsadmin> no, uname -r
<nsadmin> tht's different from a userhame
<nsadmin> it's your kernel name
<nomad77> MattPhilie: did you close,restart firefox after?
<xtremeshredder> how do i find that out?
<steve1> so then, no. I had no sound from the live CD
<nsadmin> uname -r
<sebsebseb> steve1: if you put the CD in Windows and then installed  Ubuntu, you used Wubi,   if  you  booted the computer off the CD and then installed Wubi you did a partitioend install
<xtremeshredder> would i have to into the terminal and type uname -r
<meglo> Neroon: I was wondering if there was an easy way to do it. I'm not totally sure of my monitor's capabilities, or how my graphics card can operate under the nv driver... the gnome-display configuration under system administration will not let me set the refresh rate so I'll have to go about it differently.
<sebsebseb> steve1: did you do the test Ubuntu without touching hard disk option, which is the default when the Live CD is booted?
<MattPhilie> nomad77: I closed it and opened it again
<nsadmin> yeah you would... I'm trying to find out if you already have .29
<xtremeshredder> ok
<sebsebseb> nsadmin: there's a ppa for 2.6.30
<xtremeshredder> ill be back then, gotta boot into linux
<nsadmin> waht's a ppa
<Incarus> meglo, the right nvidia drivers should work ;-)
<sebsebseb> nsadmin: also why do you think you need a later kernel anyway?
<steve1> I tested the disc, if that's what you mean. It passed, then I installed it to the hard drive
<mailman> how do i install windows? ;)
<nsadmin> sebsebseb: marvell nic
<sebsebseb> steve1: did you try Ubuntu from the CD,  with the graphical user interface and other programs?
<meglo> Incarus: That is still an option.
<nsadmin> mailman: really?
<mailman> haha no
<sebsebseb> nsadmin: hardware issues don't just get fixed in later kernels,  well depends
<steve1> sebsebseb: no, I just installed it
<mailman> :P
<Incarus> meglo, an xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> steve1: ok well the Live CD can be used to test hardware properly, before installing anything
<meglo> Incarus: I have to create one first it seems, with dpkg-reconfigure
<sebsebseb> steve1: ,but now you installed and have no sound hmm, is it a lap top?
<steve1> sebsebseb: yes, it's a toshiba laptop
<meglo> Hmm, on debian it was interactive
<MattPhilie> How do I get rid of all the things i downloaded for flash!??!?!? Everything i go to with flash in firefox crashes on me
<tawm> fsck -f /dev/sda is reporting an error: "Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1"
<sebsebseb> steve1: that explains it,  lap tops that came with pre installed Windows,  can have right issues when Ubuntu goes on them,  normalley it's the wireless,  sometimes sound
<nsadmin> sebsebseb: it's this one (and it's for xtremeshredder)
<sebsebseb> steve1: ,becaue of how  the hardware manufactures don't all support Linux properly
<jigp> hello guys how to use virtualbox?i cannot get out into the box unless if i shutdown the os then i can use the mouse.how to use the mouse and get out the virtualbox wizard?
<nsadmin> Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<nsadmin> sebsebseb
<Shambler> jigp: right ctrl
<steve1> sebsebseb: I understand. What can I do about that?
<Incarus> meglo, k, i have to go,bye
<jigp> Shambler : i did that nothing happen
<nsadmin> he's finding out his uname -r
<sebsebseb> steve1: sound isn't my area,  since it's a pain to do stuff with,  but  if your lucky someone else can help you get it working,  you will have to wait for someone,  also  I can give you the sound bot  stuff, but  it probably won't be that useful, and you probably won't understand it
<nsadmin> he has to reboot every time
<sebsebseb> !sound >  steve1
<ubottu> steve1, please see my private message
<Shambler> jigp: Then sorry, I dont have it installed to check something else
<nsadmin> sebsebseb: any idea the name of the module for that card?
<sebsebseb> steve1: sometimes  other distros work where Ubuntu didn't,  you can try another one for example Mandriva  from a Live CD/DVD if you want
<Shambler> jigp: Guess you changed the default key for it, maybe?
<sebsebseb> steve1: and if sound works there, but not in Ubuntu, then at least you know your issue is an Ubuntu issue, and not a Linux distro issue
<tawm> fsck -f /dev/sda is reporting an error: "Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1" on my roommate's computer. What does this mean?
<jigp> Shambler : it works now. virtualbox is not supported usb?
<sebsebseb> nsadmin: no not my area
<steve1> Ok, thanks.  ubottu: I'll check the pm
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  steve1
<ubottu> steve1: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: its 2.6.28-11-generic
<sebsebseb> !ppa > nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin, please see my private message
<Shambler> jigp: oh usb. it does work, but i'm sorry, i can't check it as i already said. Not installed on this machine
<sebsebseb> nsadmin: ppa is a way to get later  stuff for Ubuntu, without  having to  wait for the next version
<meglo> Would anyone here happen to know the proper way of setting the refresh rate under the Screen section of the xorg.conf?>
<steve1> OK, I'm feeling like an idiot. Where do I check for pm
<jigp> Shambler : to get out in right ctrl?
<sebsebseb> steve1: there should be a tab with ubottus name on it
<jigp> Shambler : how to get out in the virtualbox?
<meglo> What is it? RefreshRate "85.0hz"
<Shambler> jigp: the default key is the right ctrl key
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: its 2.6.28-11-generic
<jander99> Nuke_ you'll need to install Samba.  Hold for a link.
<Shambler> jigp: to get it back, just click on the virtual machine window
<steve1> found it. Thanks again. This is all new stuff to me. I work wonders on windows but...:P
<jander99> Holy cow I didn't scroll down.
<j2daosh> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zetheroo> ﻿s there a simple application for rotating video?
<Shambler> jigp: Did that help?
<Ziber> Why, if i sudo apt-get install traceroute, does it still say command not found?
<jigp> Shambler : yah thanks.but it cannot detech usb
<sebsebseb> steve1: only  a few people can help with sound in here I think,  plus there are loads of differnet sound issues,   http://www.ubuntuforums.org is also useful, if you know what sound card you have, you may be able to find a solution,  and you could start your own thread about your problem
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: its 2.6.28-11-generic
<j2daosh> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<callum_> hey everyone everytime i open up opera the opera logo has pidgins logo behind it ?
<j2daosh> !mount > newkular
<ubottu> newkular, please see my private message
<Shambler> jigp: Ok. Sorry, cant help right now. Gotta get some breakfast. If you're still here in 20 mins, I might help and start the other pc
<callum_> like its glitched together but pidgins next to it
<jander99> Ziber: "locate traceroute" and see what it says.
<WIGGMPk> I need help restoring my /boot partition from a LiveCD anyone up to it?
<callum_> ed__
<steve1> Thanks guys. I'm off to fiddle with this for a while. I appreciate everyone's help. Good night.
<callum_> ed_
<jander99> Ziber: Should give some /etc/alternatives, /usr/bin, /usr/share/man, /var/lib/dpkg
<fillayy_> Can someone please tell me the command to update to NBR?
<homercycles> What's the best video card as far as Linux support goes, these days? ATI or NVIDIA?
<callum_> does UBUNTU Have a restore  setup like windows system restore? can i make a copy of my setup and back it up ?
<Ziber> Well, now I get a weird error.
<callum_> :S
<Ziber> [ziber@alpha ~]$ traceroute omega.ziber.org
<Ziber> traceroute: icmp socket: Operation not permitted
<sebsebseb> !best  >  homercycles
<ubottu> homercycles, please see my private message
<manhnhu> hic
<fillayy_> Can someone please tell me the command to update to NBR?
<callum_> netbookremix is crap
<sebsebseb> !ati >  homercycles
<callum_> GLITCHY POS -
<fillayy_> I can't get my Mobile Broadband and sound to work with regular ubuntu.
<homercycles> how do I see the private messages? I'm using xchat-gnome
<callum_> stick with UBUNTU 9.04 -
<gzuh> whats the best way to forward localhost:8080 to ip:8181 or whatever?
<manhnhu> please tell me : how to add friend  in irc?
<sebsebseb> homercycles: ATI  can have issues,  but  tends to be ok I think depending on which card,  Nivida tend to have rather good support, but their driver is propritary,  also be sure to install it from  the repo for such a card,  rather than directly from them, or problems can happen
<homercycles> sorry. had sidebar hidden. slightly non-elegant
<jander99> Ziber: Can you run sudo traceroute ?
<fillayy_> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and can't get Mobile Broadband and sound to go.
<nomad77> Ziber: try sudo
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: its 2.6.28-11-generic. are you here???
<manhnhu> please tell me : how to add friend  in irc?
<Ziber> I can run it as sudo.
<homercycles> I tend to be happy with repo drivers. I'm not one of these "gotta have the latest X server" nuts :-) thanks for the recommendations
<Ziber> :/ Why not as normal user?
<sebsebseb> manhnhu: I don't think you can as such
<homercycles> I just want one that will be good for Startcraft II (in XP) when it comes out. My ATI x300 is a tad old now
<callum_> DOES UBUNTU HAVE A SYSTEM BACKUP FEATURE?
<sebsebseb> manhnhu: well it depends on your IRC client I suppouse
<sebsebseb> !caps |  callum_
<ubottu> callum_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<callum_> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DOES UBUNTU HAVE A SYSTEM BACKUP FEATURE? <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<tawm> Suppose I have a computer dual booting ubuntu and win7. Win7 runs into a bluescreen very quickly (could be related) ubuntu hung when username/password were entered, tried running repair mode to fix things and at some point in repair mode, it said there was a hard drive failure (I wasn't around when that happened) and now when booting, the screen goes multicoloured, and the loading screen tiles itself across the top of the screen... rig
<tawm> ht now I'm running a liveCD, and just finished running fsck on the linux partition, which reported no problems... any suggestions?
<j2daosh> !fstab > newkular
<ubottu> newkular, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !backup >  callum_
<ubottu> callum_, please see my private message
<homercycles> callum_ can't go past clonezilla IMHO
<callum_> ty
<sebsebseb> np
<jander99> Ziber: Have a firewall?
<Ziber> Nope.
<jander99> Ziber: Can you also ping
<callum_> homercycles what do you mean i am n00b
<callum_> lol
<sebsebseb> tawm: sounds like your hardware is failing
<Ziber> I can ping as non-root, just not traceroute.
<sebsebseb> tawm:  and if it's the hard disk or some such, you will get problems in both OS's
<homercycles> callum_: we were all noobs at one stage. Just google "clonezilla". it's a linux distro that boots up and steps you through attaching to USB storage, network, etc, and then backing up entire HDDs or partitions
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: uname -r gave me the result 2.6.28-11-generic
<callum_> whats the program i can use to make a back up
<tawm> sebsebseb - that was my first thought, but the hard drive is only a year old
<sebsebseb> tawm: well  blue screen of death in Windows is never good
<homercycles> callum_: as far as backing up just files, I use the rsync command to synchronise my /home folder with a directory on a removable USB hard disk
<sebsebseb> tawm: hardware failing, bad drivers, or  malicious programs such as viruses can cause it
<callum_> homercycles oh ok thanks :S so i just download that to use drive
<jander99> Ziber: Can you "ls -l /etc/alternatives/traceroute" and tell me the ownership of the file?
<homercycles> callum_: download the ISO of clonezilla and burn that to a CD, then boot off it
<callum_> homercycles i want to have like a system restore disk/usb drive - that i can use whenever incase
<sebsebseb> tawm: also hard disks can fail after a year
<sebsebseb> tawm: they just tend not to
<callum_> homercycles ok thanks x
<Ziber> jander99: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 2009-07-18 01:43 /etc/alternatives/traceroute -> /usr/bin/traceroute-nanog.genuine
<homercycles> callum_: clonezilla would be ideal, then. been a few months since I updated my clonezilla backups. better do that soon, I guess
<tawm> sebsebseb - is there a way to run a more thorough check on it?
<sebsebseb> tawm: join the ##hardware channel, they  can probably help
<jander99> Ziber: I would assume you apt-get install traceroute-nanog instead of traceroute?
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone tell me how to go about REINSTALLING my /boot partition from an Ubuntu LiveCD (9.04)
<gzuh> no one can help port forwarding?
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: uname -r gave me the result 2.6.28-11-generic
<homercycles> callum_: clonezilla isn't as pretty as things like Acronis, but it has excellent hardware support and it's free
<tawm> sebsebseb - k, will do. thanks for the assist.
<sebsebseb> tawm: np
<callum_> homercycles what one :( im confused http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/
<Ziber> Hmm. I removed that and it works, thanks.
<disappearedng> Hey is 9.04 still buggy?
<disappearedng> should I upgrade to it now?
<homercycles> callum_: I always go with the stable one
<jander99> Ziber: No problem.  I actually don't know what the -nanog variant does :P
<callum_> 9.04 on my asus eee pc 1000H is epic win
<disappearedng> cause I am sick of my gnome terminal in 8.10
<homercycles> callum_: the iso/zip file
<richardcavell> I use grsync, which is just a GUI for rsync. What's the advantage of clonezilla?
<callum_> homercycles ok top one on table? stable
<homercycles> yes
<callum_> ty
<richardcavell> disappearedng: 9.04 is not buggy
<callum_> NETBOOKREMIX Is trash -
<callum_> imo -
<homercycles> callum_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/files/clonezilla%20live%20testing/clonezilla-live-1.2.2-25.iso/download
<gzuh> yeah netbook remix sucks
<disappearedng> yeah how do I upgrade the gnome-terminal ?
<homercycles> callum_: actually, disregard that URL
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: uname -r gave me the result 2.6.28-11-generic
<homercycles> callum_: I fell for the testing version. not good. try this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/files/clonezilla%20live%20stable/clonezilla-live-1.2.2-14.iso/download
<callum_> oh i started to download it homercycles
<callum_> homercycles - its 101 mb downloading now what do i after? burn it to a cd-r
<homercycles> callum_: yes
<callum_> homercycles, will it partition my drive and make a backup of my OS - Or burn a backup to another CD/DVD
<homercycles> callum_: then boot off it and follow the on-screen instructions. maybe read their documentation on the web site if you're not sure. I'm about to go so I won't be around to answer your questions
<callum_> Oh Ok :(
<homercycles> callum_: it'll backup your hard drive to an external source: USB hard drive or over the network. not sure if it burns to disk
<callum_> USB Thumb Drive?
<callum_> Or HDD - External :( I don't have a USB HDD
<homercycles> callum_: I don't think clonezilla will do partitioning, that's not its purpose. possibly to USB thumb drive if you have enough space on it
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: uname -r gave me the result 2.6.28-11-generic
<callum_> Ok cool thanks X
<homercycles> callum_: it should also be able to backup to an existing partition on the same hard drive, if that's what you tell it to do and you have pre-prepared such a partition for the backup to go onto
<callum_> so if i ever need to restore i can just pop in the thumb drive and boot of it?
<homercycles> callum_: boot off the clonezilla CD then it refers to the thumb drive when it's ready to restore the backup
<callum_> ok
<meglo> Welp, Jockey wont allow me to install the Nvidia binary blob anymore. It should be on my system - I downloaded&Installed but then removed it... but trying to activate it via jockey-gtk is now working
<homercycles> callum_: good luck. cya
<callum_> homercycles bye x
<callum_> and thankls
<meglo> Is there a work-around for this, or should I do silly stuff like try and restart and do it again
<callum_> :)
<callum_> So any BI-GAY Guys here?
<jumbers> so i herd u leik mudkipz
<meglo> what the hell
<viley> Fuck you
<bazhang> viley, watch the language
<viley> ya sorry dude
<jack_> can anyone explain why the fonts in firefox are ugly and pixely?
<jumbers> Good, they both left :|
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: uname -r gave me the result 2.6.28-11-generic
<Acedip> having problems with thunderbird, its not getting email and remains stuck at a position and nothing happens??
<callum_> WHY IS UBUNTU FREE?
<callum_> ooops sorry about caps
<bazhang> callum_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nsadmin> mcgreg; so, dns.
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: uname -r gave me the result 2.6.28-11-generic
<newkular> Alrigtht
<j2daosh> newkular needs help mounting a samba share. it asks for his passowrd, he gives it but it doesn't work. he used the gui to set up the samba share
<j2daosh> can someone help him with the correct command?
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. anybody check out the Penumbra Trilogy games for Linux - apparently they have a special this weekend for 5$ (http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2009/07/are-you-afraid-you-will-be.html)
<Shambler> callum_ Cause they're trying to make money with support for the Server Edition iirc
<defrysk> ls
<Dayofswords> what does ubuntu use to create its iso?
<j2daosh> i thought it was 'mount -t smb -o username=user,password=password \\ip\sharename \mount\point' but thats not working for him
<jengc0il> hi there
<jengc0il> j2daosh: :)
<jengc0il> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-May/185517.html
<jengc0il> any idea
<j2daosh> what?
<j2daosh> i just got here
<j2daosh> i have no idea what your talking about jengc0il and unless your a really hot chick, im going to bed so i cant help :P
<jengc0il> ok j2daosh
<jengc0il> next time
<j2daosh> :D
<j2daosh> someone help newkular please
<newkular> yes
<newkular> I need help
<nsadmin> j2daosh: then there was someone here earlier under the same nick you're using now
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: uname -r gave me the result 2.6.28-11-generic
<j2daosh> i tried but failed and i cant see straight so someone else take over
<bazhang> newkular, with network file shares?
<j2daosh> nsadmin: yeah that was me
<j2daosh> with the windows troll
<j2daosh> :P
<newkular> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> j2daosh, sorry what?
<j2daosh> nothing
<j2daosh> thank you for helping newkular bazhang
<j2daosh> night night all
<callum_> hiiiii
<bazhang> newkular, did you read the links the bot gave you?
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: ok, had anyone told you what driver for your marvell?
<newkular> night, j2daosh. Thanks for the help!
<DaniXTeam> I have problem with Ubuntu on virtual machine
<newkular> bazhang: I can't remember
<newkular> which links?
<bazhang> newkular, just a second
<newkular> ok
<callum_> bazhang i love you x
<slacker> I'm considering reinstalling with i386-desktop. Jockey will NOT let me reinstall the nvidia blobs for my system. Elevating to root and activating them through jockey-gtk does absolutely nothing.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo newkular
<bazhang> callum_, stay on topic
<callum_> k
<jander99> DaniXTeam, what VM software?
<newkular> meh
<callum_> what happens after i backup using clonezilla?
<newkular> I'm done for tonight
<newkular> thanks for all your help guys
<callum_> how do i boot or restore from my backup
<DaniXTeam> jander99:It's Sun xVM VirtualBox
<newkular> I'll be back later
<jander99> DaniXTeam, the new 3.0 or the one in the ubuntu repo?
<bazhang> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/doc/  <-- callum_ read the documentation
<ejv> question, I have a box with 2 addresses assigned to it; I have eth0 and eth0:0. when I tunnel thru the box using eth0:0, my end IP appears to be that of eth0 and not eth0:0. I'm not good with IP routing and have been googling a while.
<bazhang> callum_, that is 3rd party software so you need to handle that on your own
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: no
<slacker> Screw it. I'm just going to try nouveau
<DaniXTeam> jander99:I have 3.01 version.
<jander99> DaniXTeam, okay. And the problem is inside an Ubuntu VM?  What seems to be the issue?
<Fluffles> slacker, Have you tried installing the nvidia drivers through the terminal?
<jander99> DaniXTeam: And what are you using for host OS?
<DaniXTeam> jander99:My host is Windows Vista Home Premium (without SP1).
<callum_> LOL WINDOWS
<callum_> Stay on topic danixteam
<jander99> slacker: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<jander99> callum_: be nice :-\
<slacker> jander99, Fluffles, they are in my apt-cache and there seems to be dependency issues. i'm aware of that method but I thought jockey used nvidia-common to detect issues ahhh nm let me try this
<slacker> bbs
<Dayofswords> what does ubuntu use to create its iso, i need to create an iso
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: no
<jander99> Dayofswords: How do you need to create the iso?  A bunch of files into an iso, or rip a CD into an iso?
<Dayofswords> i want ti make an iso for a thing i'm doing and be able to edit it, just wondering if theres a program out to do that
<suji> Any one know how to install anjutha in ubuntu 9.04?
<bazhang> suji, anjuta?
<adhytia> hello
<adhytia> adhytia@adhytia-laptop:~$ uname -a
<bazhang> suji, sudo apt-get install anjuta
<adhytia> Linux adhytia-laptop 2.6.28-14-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 8 07:21:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<adhytia> adhytia@adhytia-laptop:~$
<suji> bazhang: ok
<meglo> Heck yeah Nouveau rocks.
<h32Lg> how can i completely remove apache from my local ubuntu system to reinstall it?
<h32Lg> aptitute and synaptic shows me that it is not installed :/
<meglo> Better than NV in that gnome-display-properties can actually configure it
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: no
<gMan_> hello
<gMan_> join #jam
<suji> bazhang: Thankq:)
<gMan_> i am new
<gMan_> i do i join group
<bazhang> gMan_, /join #channel
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: no
<yurikoles> i have problems with sound
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: try this... I think your driver name is sky2, so boot the machine and...
<latibay> do you know some good tutorial in compiling & installing the linux source code?
<nsadmin> try modprobe sky2, then ifconfig eth0
<latibay> i mean ubuntu linux source code\
<McNever> ok... good time for linux noob question?
<Shambler> is there any way to deactivate the join/left messages?
<nsadmin> latibay what kind of source
<caffemisto> hello
<xtremeshredder> is the driver built into ubuntu, or do i have to download it?
<McNever> seems really simple but i have no idea if i have the right video drivers installed or not
<Anish123> Heya guys
<nsadmin> Shambler: yes you can ignore them, forgot how
<yurikoles> there is no sound from left speaker, if i connect it vice versa there is no sound from right
<bazhang> Shambler, which client
<h32Lg> Shambler, maybe
<Shambler> bazhang: Konversation
<Anish123> I got a little problem while booting Ubuntu Jaunty from USB
<latibay> nsadmin: the source code of linux kernel.
<caffemisto> Shambler, mirc has an option
<EnragedOstrich> Is Windows 98 free now?
<h32Lg> now we've to guess which client he is using ;)
<bazhang> Shambler, iirc it is in configure Konversation settings
<meglo> eh
<bazhang> EnragedOstrich, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shambler> bazhang: Searched the hell out of it ... no success yet
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: ill be back...
<EnragedOstrich> if it is I am gonna partition part of my drive to play Emulators on it
<EnragedOstrich> This is on topic
<bazhang> Shambler, perhaps a quick search of the Konversation docs, just a second
<Shambler> caffemisto: dont really want to install mirc, when there is already a workin client installed
<nsadmin> latibay: basically the process is... configure the source, build it, install it (generic) OR configure the source, use make-kpkg to build it, install the resulting packages
<h32Lg> some suggestions how i can remove apache from my ubuntu system ?
<caffemisto> g4l question: how do i make g4l only create an image of actual used space, not every single bit on the drive?
<yurikoles> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-804-1
<Shambler> bazhang: Would be nice, didnt find anything with the worlds most used search engine yet
<nsadmin> latibay: the latter is preferred if you run debian or ubuntu
<latibay> nsadmin: ok. do you know some good tutorial to follow it step by step?
<bazhang> Settings -> Configure Konversation; in the left sidebar, Behavior -> Chat Window; Hide Join/Part/Nick  Shambler
<caffemisto> anyway, i burned g4l to a cd so i could create an image of my ubuntu installation.
<Shambler> h32Lg: No, you dont have to guess, i just adressed it to bazhang
<Anish123> It shows - Loading /ubnkern....................
<Anish123> Loading /ubninit.................... ... ......ready.
<Anish123> [ 0.548002] MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Anish123> [ 2.340013] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> Anish123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsadmin> latibay: the internet is very full of information on how to do it, as well as the README file in the kernel source and the Documentation/ dir
<Shambler> bazhang: trying, just a sec
<caffemisto> started the whole process and it filled up my USB drive within seconds.  that's not normal.
<Anish123> Oh ....
<Anish123> Sorry :(
<bazhang> latibay, /msg ubottu compile
<Anish123> Loading /ubnkern....................
<Anish123> Loading /ubninit.................... ... ......ready.
<Anish123> [ 0.548002] MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Anish123> [ 2.340013] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> Anish123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<latibay> nsadmin: ok. thanks. i'll google it anyway.
<nsadmin> if you expect mistakes the first few times, I'd recommend you make sure you haave a known working kernel to boot
<bazhang> Anish123, dont paste here
<Shambler> bazhang: Thanks a lot, pal :-)
<Shambler> bazhang: Normally i can find such things very well on my own ..
<EnragedOstrich> Anyone know if Windows 98 has been released for free yet? I remember hearing something about it
<bazhang> Shambler, no problem :) been a while since I used it
<Anish123> Loading /ubnkern....................
<Anish123> Loading /ubninit.................... ... ......ready.
<Anish123> [ 0.548002] MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Anish123> [ 2.340013] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> Anish123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> EnragedOstrich, ask in ##windows
<Shambler> bazhang: Got a better one? .-)
<Anish123> HELP!
<Anish123> I used Pastebin
<caffemisto> why win98, anyway?
<bazhang> Anish123, stop pasting here
<Anish123> But still it shows the info in 14 lines !!!
<bazhang> Anish123, more than one line is paste.ubuntu.com
<Anish123> Did that
<bazhang> then give us the url Anish123
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: after modprobe sky2- WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release
<Anish123> Oh!
<Anish123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220950/
<caffemisto> EnragedOstrich, i would rather have win2k for free than win98 :)
<EnragedOstrich> Meh, I just wanted it for Emulator purposes
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: after ifconfig eth0-
<xtremeshredder> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:9b:f0:80:46
<bazhang> Shambler, there are a number, xchat, irssi weechat, and so on; apt-cache search irc for a list
<EnragedOstrich> It's the only thing that is killing me about Linux
<caffemisto> EnragedOstrich, what kind of emus?
<Anish123> I cant boot into Ubuntu through uSB, only through CD, but I need it on a netbook, so
<bazhang> EnragedOstrich, emulate what
<xtremeshredder> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Anish123> What should I do? I tried unetbootin to make it bootable, but shows the same message
<bazhang> Anish123, which version of Ubuntu
<Anish123> Also, I heard that AMD 64 processors have a problem with running Jaunty
<Anish123> Jaunty
<Shambler> bazhang: Thanks, but I didnt want to search one among a lot of other, just thought you had a nice suggestion :-)
<Anish123> bazhang: Januty
<bazhang> Anish123, you have Ubuntu installed yet?
<Anish123> Yes
<bazhang> Anish123, then try usb-creator
<xtremeshredder> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<xtremeshredder>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<xtremeshredder>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<xtremeshredder>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<xtremeshredder>           Interrupt:16
<FloodBot2> xtremeshredder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anish123> On my HD yes, but I need to get it on USB to get it onto netbook
<jander99> Anish123: Using AMD64 Jaunty here, no issues.
<Anish123> Not working
<jander99> bazhang: haven't used usb-creator, does it format the usb drive before copying the files?
<bazhang> Anish123, please clarify 'not working'
<thefrustratedopt> Yes it does, but you have to have the CD too
<bazhang> jander99, would have to
<caffemisto> Anish123, the USB install is not working?
<Anish123> It shows the same message
<Anish123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220950/
<Anish123> I have it dual booting with Windows Vista Home Premiun 64 bit
<Anish123> And also, I have Ubuntu installed via Wubi
<emanux> hello, how can install acroread?
<bazhang> Shambler, I use xchat, many use irssi (command line client, or with screen )
<dhaval_> Hey
<Shambler> bazhang: I see. Thanks
<dhaval_> I am having an issue with user privileges
<caffemisto> Anish123, looks like something related to a storage device
<Ascavasaion> Is anyone else here having trouble logging into the MSN account with Pidgin?
<bazhang> Anish123, you have wubi and a separate Ubuntu installed to partition?
<jander99> Anish123: run scandisk in windows or fsck in Ubuntu on your USB drive
<thefrustratedopt> Why do you need a USB if you used Wubi?
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, which version of pidgin
<Anish123> Yes
<emanux> hello, how can i install acroread?
<dhaval_> How do I give all permissions to a user?
<dhaval_> I can
<bazhang> emanux, from medibuntu iirc
<dhaval_> I can't access the internet as root.
<emanux> ok tnx
<thefrustratedopt> emanux: open terminal, type sudo apt-get install acroread
<Ascavasaion> bazhang, 2.5.2
<richardcavell> dhaval_: Why do you want to do that?
<Anish123> thefrustratedopt: I need USB to make it boot on netbook - HP Mini. I need that as not a partition, but my primary OS
<bazhang> medibuntu.org emanux
<richardcavell> dhaval_: You can give more permissions in Users and Groups
<dhaval_> Because there are certain webpages that I'd like to look at while working as root
<dhaval_> like,
<bazhang> dhaval_, use sudo, not root
<jander99> emanux: enable partner in System -> Administration > Software Sources
<richardcavell> dhaval_: sudo firefox from command line
<jander99> emanux its under Third Party
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin?
<bazhang> richardcavell, gksudo, but a very bad suggestion
<richardcavell> dhaval_: you don't want to be logged in as root while surfing
<emanux> okie i will see
<caffemisto> Anish123, i would create a manual USB installation of Ubuntu with persistence
<caffemisto> on the USB key
<richardcavell> bazhang: well, I don't know why he wants to be root.  What would you suggest?
<dhaval_> Oh I can use Firefox. But I can't connect using that little network icon as root. Now if I'm downloading a torrent or something,
<dhaval_> I will need an internet connection as root
<bazhang> richardcavell, find out what his problem is I would imagine first
<jander99> dhaval_ Is there a reason you're running as root in the first place?
<bazhang> dhaval_, why
<thefrustratedopt> dhaval, being root is very much frowned upon. Bad thigns happen.
<dhaval_> And please, why do people ask my why i want to access internet as root? I want to because I might need to.
<Anish123> OK
<dhaval_> yes. Too little privileges as normal user.
<emanux> it seems there is no medibuntu.org
<dhaval_> I edited the sudoers file
<bazhang> dhaval_, because Ubuntu does not work that way
<dhaval_> but still, I can't open /root
<caffemisto> Anish123, ubuntuforums.org  ubuntu USB persistent
<thefrustratedopt> dhaval, for good reason you can't.
<Uwe> hi
<bazhang> emanux, go to their site and get the instructions there
<emanux> okie
<jander99> emanux: add this repository.   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<dhaval_> I know. But I own the PC. I should be able to do whatever I want with it.
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin??
<eth0-spam> !ioos dhaval_ spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ascavasaion> bazhang, Pidgin 2.5.2... and it is not connecting to MSN... it tried, and then kicks out with "Connection error from Notification server: Writing error"  message.
<thefrustratedopt> dhaval_, that's not what root is for
<bazhang> dhaval_, just dont ask for help breaking it here
<eth0-spam> !ops Ascavasaion spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dhaval_> ...
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, iirc #pidgin has that in their topic
 * dhaval_ facepalms
<bazhang> eth0-spam, ??
<eth0-spam> !help windows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help windows
<dhaval_> Nevermind.
<caffemisto> question: i want to create a backup image of my laptop ubuntu install, tried to use g4l.  any other program I can use?
<richardcavell> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dhaval_> Ah, one more thing. How do I use wget to download open directories into a hierarchy?
<Anish123> OK
<Anish123> Persistent install
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 9.04 in Evolution clicking Help > Contents: What file (name?) will this call?
<dhaval_> just wget "parent directory"?
<bazhang> Anish123, let me get you a link
<bazhang> !usb | Anish123
<ubottu> Anish123: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<caffemisto> there you go! :D
<Qu4R0w> how easily change my mac adress?
<emanux> okie installing acroread now
<emanux> tnx :)
<dhaval_> Lot of Indians here. Good to see some people using Linux.
<Ascavasaion> thank you bazhang Will go there now.
<dhaval_> Or a computer for that matter.
<eth0-spam> init 6 to go to kde 4.2
<emanux> tnx guys
<emanux> jaunty is fast wow!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> eth0-spam, can't understand you
<eth0-spam> sudo rm -f /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bullgard4> emanux: Please send such a message in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dhaval_> " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<dhaval_> ahh see
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin??
<emanux> ok :)
<bazhang> dhaval_, use sudo
<dhaval_> now this is why I think Ubuntu's user privileges are messed up.
<Anish123> Hmm
<jander99> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Anish123> When I put my USB drive in, it shows me same options as CD-
<dhaval_> yeah I am, I am. But still for a simple install, I shouldn' have to do this.
<EnragedOstrich> strange, my mouse is randomly jumping everytime something happenes
<dhaval_> NEvermind
<jander99> dhaval_ Its UNIX privs.  Windows was a different beast and the reason viruses exist.
<jander99> dhavel_ I shared your 'disdain' for having to type all kinds of extra stuff in, but I got used to it.  No viruses or spyware for 4 years now.
<h32Lg> how can i compile php5.3 for unbuntu? on repository is only 5.2.6 available
<dhaval_> Ahhh good point.
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin??
<emanux> again where is filezilla in jaunty?
<dhaval_> Actually
<Anish123> Oooh I got an awesome point here!
<h32Lg> what should be the path to install php ? on ubuntu?
<h32Lg> emanux, yes
<jander99> dhaval_ And with every iteration of Ubuntu having to "sudo" stuff gets easier since they started using packagekit instead of gksu
<bazhang> emanux, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<Anish123> IT says, just do an install and select USB drive as the medium!
<dhaval_> That is a very good point. My last ubuntu Wubi got fcked up for no reason (black screen of death)
<dhaval_> The I got a virus in Windows, because I neglected to install an antivirus
<bazhang> dhaval_, please watch the language
<dhaval_> so i had to reinstall ubuntu
<dhaval_> Sorry.
<dhaval_> My question is: Why did I get the black screen of death?
<jason__> What's a good TeX editor for linux?  (Preferably without requiring gnome-everything as dependencies)
<grawity> dhaval_: My question is: At which point exactly?
<jander99> dhaval_ Running as root, as others have said, is "a very bad thing."  not sure on the black screen of death
<dhaval_> I don't know. One day I boot up. I try logging in and the pc freezes.
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin??
<jander99> jason__: emacs?  never used TeX :-\
<dhaval_> I stop gdm, login as root, restart and I get all blackness
<Anish123> ok guys
<Anish123> Rebooting NOW
<jander99> dhaval_ Had you been regularly logging in as root?
<phase_shift314> hi
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220957/plain/
<dhaval_> Not really
<jason__> I was hoping for something that helped out more - I suppose there might be a mode for emacs that does more for TeX editing than the default TeX mode.
<dhaval_> I hadn't been regularily logging in!
<tawm> Hello, have a slight issue with X... I can boot through recovery mode, and drop to a root shell, and then run startx, but doing so results in a mostly blank screen with some random lines of color at the top of the screen.
<dhaval_> But I may have messed up X, while playing with compiz
<jander99> jason__ do you need TeX or LaTeX? Are they any different?
<dhaval_> i THINK the problem was with compiz, but I tried uninstalling it, and ntohing
<jason__> jander99, the differences are minimal for what I'll be doing.
<jander99> jason__: There's a vim-latexsuite package in the repos if you prefer vi
<jander99> jason__ or were you looking for something with a better gui?
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: ok, that looks like your wired net driver...
<xtremeshredder> ok
<dhaval_> Hey jander, is there a nice pdf viewer that lets you put bookmarks?
<jason__> The level of gui-ness isn't much concern - but, for example, a table for "What's the code for that darn symbol?!" was a nice feature of an editor I used in windows.  But I'll try the emacs and vim TeX modes.  Worst case, I can use TeXnic center, which I think has a linux version available.
<dhaval_> maybe something Foxit?
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: what is your router?
<jander99> jason__: there's an openoffice writer to latex converter too  I dunno much about TeX though, good luck!
<xtremeshredder> a linksys WRT54G
<jander99> dhaval_ Not sure about bookmarks, but I've not had issue with Evince, and Acrobad Reader is available too
<dhaval_> yeah, I'm downloading Acrobat
<jason__> Gah, I can't imagine trying to get OO running on this computer.
<dhaval_> But I'm not really a fan of it.
<Brando753> hey how do you open a bin file
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: ok, is it doing dhcp over the wire?
<tawm> I have a slight issue with X... I can boot through recovery mode, and drop to a root shell, and then run startx, but doing so results in a mostly blank screen with some random lines of color at the top of the screen.
<nsadmin> does it hand you addresses?
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: i don't understand what you're asking, sorry
<dhaval_> Hey yeah, what do I do if I want to backup a specific application
<defrysk> Brando753, ./blah.bin or sh blah.bin
<xtremeshredder> just to let you know i am not connected to my router right now
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: did you have to configure your windows for a specific IP address? or did  you say "get IP address automatically"?
<nsadmin> what are you connected to?
<dhaval_> For example if i want to back up VLC because I might be reinstalling Ubuntu. what do I do? Do I have to back up the whole /usr folder?
<xtremeshredder> get ip automatically
<Anish123> Heya guys
<xtremeshredder> wi-fi in windows
<Anish123> Im currently booting Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD
<Anish123> Now, how do I make a Live USB?
<nsadmin> oh, you're doing wifi right now?
<jander99> dhaval_ no that isn't wise.  If you reinstall/upgrade you might be dealing with other packages with different versions.
<xtremeshredder> yes, on vista
<dhaval_> Ahhh
<jander99> dhaval_ Google for "backup list of installed packages ubuntu" and look around. Google really is your best friend.
<dhaval_> yeah
<nsadmin> you should have a text editor called nano on your ubuntu
<dhaval_> thanks jander, You've been too much help.
<Gnea> !usb | Anish123
<ubottu> Anish123: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jander99> dhavel_ basically there's a way (don't know it by heart) that you can backup what packages you've installed, then have ubuntu install it automagically after you've reinstalled the base.
<nsadmin> so what you're going to do as root, is edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nsadmin> and add this to it:
<nsadmin> auto eth0
<nsadmin> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nsadmin> save the file
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 9.04 in Evolution clicking Help > Contents: What file (name?) will this call?
<jander99> Thanks bazhang
<nsadmin> and try rebooting
<xtremeshredder> ok
<nsadmin> oh, one thing
<nsadmin> don;'t leave yet
<xtremeshredder> ok
<nsadmin> edit /etc/modules and add a line reading sky2
<marsvolta> oh man
<marsvolta> i need to masturbate so badly but tomorroy have exam
<nsadmin> once you edit those two files try rebooting, then log in and ping yahoo.com
<xtremeshredder> ok
<xtremeshredder> ok
<marsvolta> i need to masturbate so badly but tomorroy have exam
<xtremeshredder> be back
<Ascavasaion> marsvolta, So... why not wank?
<jander99> nsadmin: i've used "ping yahoo" so long I can't reteach myself "ping google.com"
<marsvolta> but my life fucking suck bc alot of masturbation and porn, and i need energy for my examn tomorroy
<marsvolta> lolo
<Void> me voy
<nsadmin> jander99: just anything on the net is good
<marsvolta> te vas void
<Ascavasaion> marsvolta, that in inappropriate for this channel.
<marsvolta> de donde eres
<marsvolta> who cares its fucking 3am
<jander99> it isn't 3am everywhere.
<sebsebseb> !ops |  marsvolta
<ubottu> marsvolta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<h32Lg> if i install php everywhere on my system
<h32Lg> how can i update apache's config to say where php is now running ?
<Ascavasaion> bazhang, I upgraded to Pidgin 2.5.8 and it never helped.
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, just a second
<Ascavasaion> bazhang, Sure.
<ravindu_> how to reinstall nvida with glx in ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, I'm in #pidgin right now
<Ascavasaion> bazhang, Me too.
<C-S-B> is there a bin2iso package or is it better to use bchunk?
<p1oooop> hello everybody
<p1oooop> I took an extended vacation from here :D
<p1oooop> sinbox: hey there
<ravindu_> how to reinstall nvida with glx in ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<dhaval_> I would like to drop my status as a n00b | newbie
<dhaval_> i would like it to be revoked!
<ravindu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212846
<dhaval_> What do you say, jander?
<ravindu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212846   please refer this problem
<p1oooop> ravindu_: uhh.... not too sure... sudo apt-get reinstall (package)
<ravindu_> no glx found why?
<nsadmin> dhaval_: start reading, trying things you read, thinking about what happens when you do, repeating
<p1oooop> perhaps you didn't install GLX
<dhaval_> Yeh...
<dhaval_> I'm doing it
<dhaval_> Muwahahaha....
<dhaval_> God I am such a dork!
<nsadmin> dhaval_: then you'll be a noob in recovery :)
<dhaval_> and I love it!
<ravindu_> I install glx but it's not there
<newbie> dhaval_: ïîùëè âû âñå íàõ
<dhaval_> what?
<nsadmin> that's not to say you shouldn't go outside and talk to the first hot chick you see...
<bazhang> newbie, #ubuntu-ru
<nsadmin> breathe oxygen, walk beaches and forests, etc etc
<dhaval_> uh yeah... And when I see a hot chick I'll talk to her.
<dhaval_> WHEN I see her :( Because my circumstances have put me between severly ugly people
<papul> hi. i have dropped to init 1.
<dhaval_> and I mean these people are Losers of the highest order
<nsadmin> dhaval_: if you don't... she'll just think: there goes another one... too bad for him...
<dhaval_> Uneducated little f***s
<papul> how do start firefox in init 1?
<losher> dhaval_: you're starting to sound like quite the charmer yourself....
<dhaval_> Well. Yeah,
<dhaval_> I would hope so, since I am... The Charming boy
<sebsebseb> bazhang: you might want to sort out dhaval_ as well
<dhaval_> uh... What?
<losher> dhaval_: let's just say you're straying off topic...
<bazhang> lets stay on topic here
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  dhaval_
<ubottu> dhaval_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nsadmin> dhaval_: but back to gaining ability... read think try think repeat
<sebsebseb> !ot |  dhaval_
<ubottu> dhaval_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dhaval_> Alright.
<dhaval_> But I can't keep bugging you guys with silly questions, can I?
<dhaval_> Can I?
<tyler_d> yes
<dhaval_> :D
<dhaval_> Well thank you.
<tyler_d> yw
<nsadmin> dhaval_: why not... but you'll look better if you are asking questions that show you're learning something
<nsadmin> and if you're learning something, you change
<dhaval_> I know, but I just thought you guys had better things to do than to answer *silly* questions
<losher> dhaval_: I much rather answer silly ubuntu questions than listen to your ranting about losers, uglies & the uneducated.
<dhaval_> Alright.
<Shambler> losher: True
<sebsebseb> losher: indeed at that
<tyler_d> dhaval_: I have nothing better to do whilst watching packages install on servers :s
<nsadmin> dhaval_: believe me, if you do the read think try think repeat often enough, they will stop being silly if they actually are now
<dhaval_> Yeah I guess.
<dhaval_> Hey I just had an idea. To use internet as root, should I use ifconfig?
<whattheazn> i download unbutu 8.12 and burn 4x using poweriso. The problem is that it won't boot in my computer? can anyone help me how to make it boot
<whattheazn> thank you
<Lartza_> dhaval_: What do you mean?
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  dhaval_
<ubottu> dhaval_: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Lartza_> dhaval_: dhclient for dhcp works too
<dhaval_> dhclient? OK i'll try that.
<nsadmin> because you don't see it right now... could that be because you're not sure you want to go that route?
<tyler_d> whattheazn: so you have burned the iso to a disk
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: it did not work, however, i did find when i did ifconfig again, i found an entry for eth0:avahi
<whattheazn> yes
<losher> whattheazn: the iso has to be burnt in 'image' mode. You did that, right?
<tyler_d> whattheazn: did it try to boot from the cd rom when you restarted?
<Lartza_> sebsebseb: He obiviously already had root...
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: hmm. when you did ifconfig by itself, did it say anything about wlan0?
<dhaval_> What other important packages should I install?
<tonii> does the 2.29.6 kernel have write support for NTFS?
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: no
<dhaval_> I'm going to get dpkg-repack
<dhaval_> dhclient
<dhaval_> and...?
<sebsebseb> tonii: Ubuntu has had read and write NTFS support since 7.10
<nsadmin> ok, so it doesn't look like the wireless driver is there.
<sebsebseb> !7.10 |  tonii
<ubottu> tonii: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sebsebseb> tonii: Windows must shut down the NTFS partition  properly, or  Ubuntu will have an issue mounting it
<tonii> sebsebseb: oh :D I've been away a long time then
<nsadmin> there's not a machine you could borrow from someone?
<xtremeshredder> i tried to install it via ndiswrapper and ndisgtk, but it has a .conf error or something
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: no
<xtremeshredder> this is the only laptop i have
<tonii> sebsebseb: is the rw support 100% safe?
<sebsebseb> tonii: yes
<nsadmin> that sucks... means you have to reboot over and over until you find the problem
<tonii> sebsebseb: nice, thanks for the quick answer :)
<EnragedOstrich> Why are my joysticks fubar?
<sebsebseb> tonii: only thing is sometimes if you do it to Windows and then boot up, it might want to run check disk, but other then that
<sebsebseb> tonii: no problem
<om26er> plz any1 tell me which filesystem is fastest
<nsadmin> but the modprobe went without problem?
<tonii> sebsebseb: ok, good to know.
<sebsebseb> om26er: Ext4,  but  best to wait untill 9.10 realy for that one, when it becomes default
<tyler_d> om26er: to what extent? read/write? page faults? raid configuration...?
<xtremeshredder> whenever i say to modprobe, it has that error again, so i do not know if it works or not
<xtremeshredder> the .conf ndiswrapper error
<sebsebseb> om26er: and there are other file systems that are fast etc, that can't just be used in Ubuntu
<valan> om26er depends on how the fs will be used, no fs is overall fastest
<nsadmin> oh, so there was a problem when you did the modprobe
<papul> i am currently in init 1 and using irssi. how do i get the
<tyler_d> om26er: ext3 has been very stable and quick for me on a software raid 5 using mdadm
<xtremeshredder> yeah
<papul> oops
<nsadmin> what was the gist of the error?
<papul> i am currently in init 1 and using irssi. how do i get the $ prompt back????
<om26er> tyler_d: read and write
<xtremeshredder> hold on ill get the error
<om26er> fastest in read and write
<xtremeshredder> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<nsadmin> ok,
<nsadmin> a warning usually means it's not fatal
<tyler_d> om26er: google would indicate that ext3 is up there
<valan> papul try running 'bash --login'
<om26er> ok
<whattheazn> yes, i try it but it didn't boot
<whattheazn> i use poweriso to burn iso
<nsadmin> so anyway I want you to do these:
<h32Lg> i get the following error while trying to configure php5.3: configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under
<pinPoint> I just tried this command on a 250GB drive.
<h32Lg> which mysql says: /usr/bin/mysql
<pinPoint> mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<pinPoint> but my drive is now limited to 200MB of storage, what gives?
<tyler_d> om26er: you may want to check this out...although not done on ubuntu still good info... http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<h32Lg> i try configuring like this: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/php53 --with-pdo-mysql --with-mysql-dir=/usr/bin/mysql --with-pspell --with-regex --with-openssl --with-ldap --with-xmlrpc --with-zlib
<nsadmin>  - reboot into ubuntu, look at dmesg and ifconfig, note whether either says anything about wlan0, ethernet or eth0
<papul> can anyone help me with VT?
<xtremeshredder> ok
<nsadmin>  - run lsmod, see if sky2 is there
<xtremeshredder> ok
<nsadmin>  - modprobe sky2, look again at lsmod, is it there now?
<xtremeshredder> allright, be right back
<nsadmin>  - dmesg, look at the end, does it say anything different, especially about sky2 or eth0
<nsadmin> there's more...
<xtremeshredder> o ok
<pinPoint> does anyone know why I am limited to 200MB of my 250GB after forcing ntfs-3g on the drive?
<infidel2s> how do you zip a directory?
<nsadmin>  - run ifup eth0, look at output of ifconfig and route -n, do they show anything that looks like you're connected to familiar IP addresses?
<nsadmin> that's it
<h32Lg> man zip
<pinPoint> nvm, i changed /dev/sdb1 to sdb2
<nsadmin> oh, and if ifup eth0 says "already configured", then ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<xtremeshredder> ok brb
<xtremeshredder> o
<xtremeshredder> ok
<h32Lg> wow, over 1200 people and noone can help me ?
<nsadmin> been trying to help the guy all day... /me murfed... it's not his fault he has to reboot a lot at the moment
<bazhang> h32Lg, what was the question
<h32Lg> i try configure php5.3
<nsadmin> h32Lg: help you do what?
<papul> can i start firefox in init 1?
<h32Lg> i get the following error:
<papul> and how do i check the condition of my et0?
<h32Lg> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under
<h32Lg> which mysql says: /usr/bin/mysql
<h32Lg> i try configuring like this: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/php53 --with-pdo-mysql --with-mysql-dir=/usr/bin/mysql --with-pspell --with-regex --with-openssl --with-ldap --with-xmlrpc --with-zlib
<Frogzoo> hard to start firefox without X
<bazhang> h32Lg, that is compiling php5?
<h32Lg> yes
<tyler_d> Frogzoo: links
<bazhang> h32Lg, any reason not to use the package manager?
<h32Lg> because ubuntu repository hasn't stored php5.2.6
<h32Lg> uhm
<nsadmin> that's just the configure step, he has missing headers which are probably in -dev packages
<h32Lg> *5.3
<valan> papul why are you trying to use firefox in single user mode?
<h32Lg> repositories has only 5.2.6 i mean ;)
<sinbox> very hard indeed Frogzoo :)
<JBauer> Hi, I'm running Ubtuntu 9.10. I've played with some servers: SSH, FTP, HTTP. I would really want to know if I still run those
<valan> and yes, one can in fact start firefox in init 1
<papul> valan: how?
<bazhang> h32Lg, I understand, but apart from the higher number, what is the advantage
<h32Lg> there are namespace support
<valan> papul why are you in init 1?
<h32Lg> and i need this for developing
<papul> valan: all my other terminals are frozen
<bazhang> JBauer, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<valan> oh you mean vt 1 not init 1
<papul> valan: i am learning init 1 ;)
<valan> have you tried rebooting?
<JBauer> I want to stop the SSH server from starting up when i login
<Nameless_au> how do i stop eth0 from starting at boot?
<nsadmin> JBauer it doesn't start up when you log in
<bazhang> JBauer, in karmic?
<JBauer> but if i type etc/init.d/ssh it stoppes
<bazhang> JBauer, what version of Ubuntu
<h32Lg> bazhang, mysql and apache are currently installed and also php 5.2.6
<Harryy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7635063 <-- help would be nice if you have time :)
<amijai> hey
<tomz_zn> hi there all
<JBauer> bahzang, 9.10
<bazhang> JBauer, wrong channel
<JBauer> why?
<bazhang> JBauer, #ubuntu+1
<amijai> I am running eeebuntu on an asus eee pc 1000he
<amijai> is it a good idea to install kde-desktop?
<dhaval_> I have to admit. openSUSE is better.
<nsadmin> run what works for you
<h32Lg> i've also tried compiling apache2 by myself but i thought php5.3 is enought
<bazhang> amijai, kubuntu-desktop, up to you if you like kde
<dhaval_> Yeah, I will
<h32Lg> -t
<dhaval_> I downloaded mandriva
<dhaval_> let's see how that works out.
<nsadmin> neither of those are on the discussion floor here tho :)
<dhaval_> yeah... I know
<sinbox> Antiquity qyestion: I have a box with 7.10 I want to upgrade to 8.04lts, I've read there are several problem involved when doing this. I happen to have an empty 30Gb drive, could I install 8.04 on this and then point it to my home from 7.10? And what sort of mess might this make to my home folder if it happens not to work and I need to revert to 7.10? or should I install 8.04 on the empty drive and then copy my 7.10 home on it instead for sa
<sinbox> fety??
<nsadmin> dhaval_ and in all cases, the read think try think repeat model will show you things
<unkmar> I have a laptop with wireless internet. and a desktop that only supports wired but no internet.
<unkmar> How would I share the internet from the laptop to the desktop?
<dhaval_> It is. it is my friend. I'm reading Linux All in one Desk Reference for dummies.
<dhaval_> hopefully by the end of that book i'll be very good with linux.
<nsadmin> unkmar: get a usb dongle for the desktop
<pagoda> i just upgraded from hardy to intrepid, and am about to upgrade to jaunty.  it says, "This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04."  is this a problem for anyone, or did you get graphics effects (mainly compiz) to work in jaunty?
<valan> heh
<valan> reading a book won't make you good with linux
<valan> go hack on slackware for a few months and you might get somewhere though
<nsadmin> but reading, and thinking, and trying things, and thinking, will.
<unkmar> I already have dhcp working.
<mohammed510> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mohammed510> What do I have to do ??
<jaimani> running a video under compiz causes the system to crash can someone please help
<valan> compiz is buggy and unstable
<jaimani> anything else
<valan> nope
<dhaval_> Yeah, and it messes up your PC
<amijai> bazhang, will it run well?
<valan> don't use it
<mohammed510> I have an error here while trying to use apt-get install
<valan> that's the only solution
<mohammed510> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mohammed510> What is the soltion please ??
<papul> how do i start firefox in init 1?
<amijai> what do I have to do post install?
<h32Lg> no suggestions ? ...
<papul> ????????
<valan> papul why have you not rebooted if everything's frozen?
<richardcavell> everyone, I was playing in Compiz Config Settings Manager and I disabled a couple of xmodmap commands I had running. My xmodmap commands produced mouse pointer clicks when a key on the keyboard was pressed.  What have I done?
<papul> valan: after i log in to one terminal others all freeez
<bazhang> amijai, sure, provided you have a nice enough graphics card
<papul> valan: they give the loginn prompt but i cant do anything
<darkangel> hey does anyone know a good program to compress iso files
<valan> then you need to figure out wtf your problem is instead of trying to run firefox
<mohammed510> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mohammed510> What is the soltion please ??
<papul> !language | valan
<ubottu> valan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<papul> :D
<valan> and what was that for?
<papul> 'wtf'
<Ascavasaion> bazhang, No idea what to do.  thanks for trying to help... bye.
<valan> am i not allowed to use an acronym?
<jaimani> papul : can u help me wid compiz issue
<papul> jaimani: wait a min
<bazhang> valan, please dont
<grody> wow
<grody> is wth acceptable?
<nsadmin> yeah. wow.
<amijai> anyone know of a specif guide?
<valan> what is so wring with wtf anyway?
<bazhang> amijai, for kubuntu ?
<papul> jaimani: no
<darkangel> anyone know a good program to compress iso files
<nsadmin> so I can't say fsck either, right?
<valan> it's not my fault if you all have vulgar minds
<grody> valan, because of that the f stands for
<amijai> I could not find anything in eeeuser or eeebuntu foroms
<grody> so fubar is out too :(
<phase_shift314> wtf is wrong with wtf, sorry couldn't help myself
<valan> what does the f stand for?
<grody> what about lmfao?
<amijai> a guide for installing ubuntu on an asus eee pc 1000he netbook
<bazhang> please stop it now
<grody> flip!
<jaimani> i just can run a video in compiz widout crashing it
<dhaval_> I agree with phase_shift and valan "wt*" is pretty common these days
<PSPUbuntu> what the hell is minefield browser!!
<jaimani> can sm1 please point me to a resource or smthin
<masterchild> Hi, can anyone reccomend good games for linux?
<grody> a dictionary, maybe?
<richardcavell> masterchild: solarwolf
<phase_shift314> what kind of games u like??
<PSPUbuntu> i like racing like gran turismo 5 and gta IV
<grody> wow
<nsadmin> bazhang: perhaps you need to review. not all instances of f stand for some four-letter word that looks like fsck.
<bazhang> keep it family friendly here. no debates please
<grody> erm, torcs is A racing game
<grody> but it's not /that/ great
<phase_shift314> masterchild: what kind of games?
<nsadmin> you're bordering very very closely on thought police
<phase_shift314> track mania runs in wine!!
<bazhang> !games | masterchild
<ubottu> masterchild: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<yaris123456789> is there an irc client that runs on terminal ?
<nsadmin> and I will complain formally and maintain that complaint if it continues.
<grody> or apt-cache search racing games
<bazhang> nsadmin, please join #ubuntu-ops
<JBauer> Anyone can suggest me a CD/DVD catalog software for linux? or Multiplatform?
<masterchild> phase_shift314, first person shooters, realtime strategy games
<PSPUbuntu> what is minefield browser!!
<wizzo50> Minefield is an alpha release
<phase_shift314> alien arena is a good first person shooter multiplayer
<richardcavell> phase_shift314: agreed
<PSPUbuntu> alpha of whaT
<phase_shift314> warzone 2100 is c&c like
<nsadmin> you haven't continued the thoughtpoliceness yet; when you do, I will.
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: it did not work but it will take a while to explain what i did
<jaimani> isnt there anyone in da room that can help me wid compiz
<wizzo50> so it's likely to still be buggy
<jaimani> anyone
<jaimani> ?
<jaimani> ??
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: ok
<JBauer> Anyone can suggest me a CD/DVD catalog software for linux? or Multiplatform?
<sinbox> jaimani > patience
<jaimani> ok
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: dmesg sensed sky2 and eth0
<ascheel> da and wid are not words, Jaimani.  Please speak English as this is the English channel.
<xtremeshredder> sky 2 eth0 enabling interface
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: ok, that sounds promising...
<xtremeshredder> eth0 link not ready
<pawan> hi
<EEEBull> jaimani: what are you looking for about compiz?
<jaimani> hi pawan
<phase_shift314> well hello there
<Frogzoo> would you have to be insane to buy a lappie without VT?
<papul> pawan: hi
<nsadmin> does it ever become ready?
<pawan> how to install wine and its applications
<xtremeshredder> that's all it really said about it, nothing else
<ascheel> sudo apt-get install wine
<xtremeshredder> no
<richardcavell> My Computer Janitor suggests I uninstall the skype package but of course I want to keep it. Can I flag it in some way so that computer janitor / apt-get autoremove does not find it?
<Anish123> How do I format a USB drive using ubuntu?
<grody> ascheel, is wine automatically inserted into apt-get these days?
<xtremeshredder> i did lsmod, and it just said that sky 2 was used by 0
<ascheel> grody, I installed it from the repos
<pawan> ok
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder: have you ever used the wired eth under windows?
<xtremeshredder> yes
<xtremeshredder> it works
<phase_shift314> pawan: are u asking how to install wine
<grody> Anish123, find it's /dev/sd* allocations & mkfs.ext2 (or whatever) /dev/sd* (where * is the letter & number)
<pawan> yes
<amijai> my netbook has an Intel Mobile 945GZ VGA adapter and 2G RAM
<jaimani> hey whats the name for the compiz irc channel
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<amijai> will it be OK to install KDE?
<tomz_zn> hi guys
<tomz_zn> i am new to linux
<Frogzoo> amijai: no, a black hole will open & swallow the universe
<tomz_zn> i have just installed ubuntu
<phase_shift314> pawan: first i would add the repository
<xtremeshredder> when i did modprobe again, it displayed the warning again
<Anish123> Ermmm
<bazhang> amijai, sure
<nsadmin> when you ifup eth0, does that change anything about the readiness of the link?
<Anish123> What did you say again?
<pawan> ok
<tomz_zn> i am trying to get that fancy cube desktop effect
<Anish123> Find its /dev/sd?
<Anish123> Its /dev/sd1
<tomz_zn> how do i get that ?
<xtremeshredder> when i did ifup eth0, it said at the end
<tomz_zn> i have the wobbly windows etc already
<Anish123> And I need to format USB to FAT32
<jaimani> tomz-zn >
<grody> Anish123, when you insert the USB drive, dmesg will tell you where it resides in the /dev/ folder, for example, /dev/sdb1
<amijai> sorry - I am just not sure if all the resolutions will work
<jaimani> tomz-zn > did u install compiz
<xtremeshredder> no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<bazhang> tomz_zn, for more effects install ccsm, and visit #compiz
<amijai> it's a 1024x600 screen (10")
<bazhang> !ccsm | tomz_zn
<ubottu> tomz_zn: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tomz_zn> i cant see it in synaptic
<Gnea> Anish123: it can't be, /dev/sd1 doesn't make any sense... but you can find it via the dmesg command
<xtremeshredder> no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<jaimani> aahh #compiz
<grody> Anish123, when you learn of where it is, you simply 'sudo mkfs /dev/sdb1' where sbd1 is the /dev/ address of the USB device
<Anish123> OK
<tomz_zn> k
<phase_shift314> pawan: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb <--- this should help
<Anish123> Then it will format it to FAT32?
<tomz_zn> thanks chaps
<jaimani> exit
<xtremeshredder> grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<sinbox> Antiquity question: I have a box with 7.10 I want to upgrade to 8.04lts, I've read there are several problem involved when doing this. I happen to have an empty 30Gb drive, could I install 8.04 on this do a "sudo dpkg --get-selections" on 7.10  and then point it to my home from 7.10? And what sort of mess might this make to my home folder if it happens not to work and I need to revert to 7.10? or should I install 8.04 on the empty drive and
<sinbox> then copy my 7.10 home on it instead for safety??
<nsadmin> also let me make sure of the order... you did the modprobe sky2, and then later did the ifup?
<JBauer> I want to copy/install my ubuntu on a USB stick, and to have the same things. Like a clone. Is that possible?
<grody> Anish123, for FAT32, do a 'mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1'
<xtremeshredder> yes
<nsadmin> ok, so it tried to use the link
<Gnea> grody: that won't do FAT32, he'll need to add an argument to the mkfs.vfat
<nsadmin> so the cable is ok, and the devices are ok
<JBauer> I want to copy/install my ubuntu on a USB stick, and to have the same things. Like a clone. Is that possible?
<wizzo50> Help! When you save a transcript on this ubuntu server, where does it save it at so I can bring it back up on my screen?
<grody> Gnea, oh yea.. im used to freebsd :)
<amijai> thanks - I'll research it. I would like KDE 3.5 - not the version that comes with ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> JBauer, persistent or not
<Gnea> !usb | JBauer
<ubottu> JBauer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<grody> Anish123, make it an 'mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1'
<john> hi there
<john> how do i change my name ?
<Gnea> grody: and you're trying to help ubuntu users how? :)
<JBauer> ubottu, thansk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thansk
<grody> i use ubuntu everyday for desktop
<bazhang> john  /nick newnick
<masterchild> john, /nick <name>
<grody> Gnea, ^
<whattheazn> i burn nubuntu 8.12 as image using nero it still not boot? does anyone know why
<Gnea> grody: hehe, figured as much
<phase_shift314> pawan: as for the apps you should be able to run the install like you would in windows
<pawan> ok
<grody> Gnea, lol easy to get mixed up when i work with fbsd & home use ubuntu :P
<pawan> i am unable to install apps
<Slart> whattheazn: the nubuntu people might know.. we don't support nubuntu here, afaik
<phase_shift314> pawan: do u own a copy of windows?
<Gnea> grody: it's understandable, believe it or not
<pawan> yes
<whattheazn> oh okay
<grody> Gnea, can be funny issuing some commands :D
<phase_shift314> pawan: you can also install it using virtual box
<pawan> i want to install winamp and windows media player
<wizzo50> Help! When you save a transcript on this ubuntu serverwith a discussion on it, where does it save it at so I can bring it back up on my screen?
<pawan> not the whole windows
<nsadmin> xtremeshredder can you get files from windows to the ubuntu in any way?
<Slart> whattheazn: there seems to be a #nubuntu channel you can try
<xtremeshredder> yes
<grody> pawan, i can see why you'd want winamp, but why windows media player?
<xtremeshredder> from /host
<nsadmin> oh, ok...
<jcmarini> my Brother multifunction scanner does not seem to want to show up on hardware detection ; model dcp150 any clues please, where can I look?
<EvRide> ewww no one wants WMP
<Gnea> wizzo50: it depends on which client you're using
<pawan> just to transfer some mp3 to my ipod using sync funtion
<grody> mplayer > WMP
<phase_shift314> pawan: winamp works ok for me, except i have no internet radio in wine
<EvRide> just use Songbird
<grody> ahh, pawan... yea ^^ songbird
<EvRide> songbird is the best music player on Linux
<valan> best is relative
<valan> and heavily opinionated
<Gnea> phase_shift314: that rather counter-productive... audacity or songbird can do internet radio
<grody> there is also rythmbox, but yeww
<wizzo50> Gnea: Same as this one as I know of
<nsadmin> and hyperbole
<EvRide> altho it does have it's problems at times, quite similar to winamp
<Shambler> i really got used to Amarok and really like it now
<grody> i miss the old xmms
<phase_shift314> audacity can do internet radio?
<sinbox> software without problems is not real software
<grody> vlc for internet radio <3
<Gnea> phase_shift314: my mistake, I meant audacious, not audacity
<EvRide> valan, tell me another linux media player that has all the features songbird does and looks as good
<EvRide> ya vlc is amazing
<grody> yea adacious is nice
<grody> audacious*
<Gnea> wizzo50: when I say 'client', I'm talking about the application that you're using to type on irc with
<phase_shift314> yeah i don't recommend winamp in linux, there is no point
<phase_shift314> i agree with you
<valan> i can't say such EvRide as it would be comparing my opinion with yours
<grody> meh, phase_shift314 it's fun for nostaligia
 * Gnea misses xmms as well
<nsadmin> ok, so let's see... I wonder if we can get you a 2.6.30
<whattheazn> does unbuntu support spoonwep 2 and spoonwpa
<grody> nostalgia* and even more so if you can get milkdrop working ;)
<whattheazn> ?
<grody> ubuntu supports both WEP & WPA
<EvRide> well coming from a WMP, winamp, or itunes backround, Songbird will be best for you
<phase_shift314> oh i miss xmms too
<phase_shift314> that was a great player
<grody> wether thats what you mean idk
<Shambler> EvRide: Can Songbird save lyrics inside the mp3 file, so i can take it somewhere else and still read the lyrics from it?
<wizzo50> Gnea: Ubuntu
<EvRide> let me check
<grody> yea phase_shift314, sadly xmms2 took over and killed the GUI
<nsadmin> which version of ubuntu did you install?
<wizzo50> Gnea: Xchat-Gnome IRC Chat
<Gnea> wizzo50: Ubuntu is your OS. You launched an application in order to type here. What is the name of that application?
<xtremeshredder> jaunty
<Slart> whattheazn: they are not available from the repos.. so I guess no
<phase_shift314> i know i was devastated, but i'm getting over it, slowly
<ascheel> If I rmmod the module for my network adapter, will it disconnect me?  I'm going to upgrade the drivers remotely if possible.
<whattheazn> oh
<sinbox> grody isn't there some build of xmms still available though? there was for 8.04 and 8.10
<grody> Gnea, /ctcp user VERSION :P
<nsadmin> what's the k one?
<grody> probably sinbox
<Gnea> grody: and he's gonna learn how? :P
<nsadmin> oh, that's +1
<xtremeshredder> 2.6.28-11-generic
<grody> lol Gnea, naivity is difficult to school
<grody> just get 'em to /sv
<nsadmin> maybe we can try one of each
<wizzo50>  Gnea: Xchat-Gnome IRC Chat
<EvRide> shambler, no as far as i can tell, they do have a comment section that you can add the lyrics data to tho I understand that is probably not ideal
<nsadmin> a .29 and a .30
<ascheel> lsmod
<Gnea> grody: so's trying to ski down a diamond mountain with cross-country skiis ;)
<grody> ascheel, fail.. your console is over there <<<
<grody> lol Gnea
<Shambler> EvRide: Nah, that doesnt help. Well amarok doesnt have it itself, but the little plugins you can install additionally ...
<grody> amarok is a disaster
<EvRide> o ya, songbird has a lot of plugins and skins you can add
<EvRide> i'll look through that
<Shambler> EvRide: And since i stored a lot of lyrics already, i dont want to miss that feature
<wizzo50> Gnea: Xchat-Gnome IRC Chat
<plazmacrow> I'm trying to get my eGalax Inc. touchscreen working. The cursor moves, but only within an 10px-horizontal stripe. Any ideas how to fix that?
<Gnea> wizzo50: okay, there should be a manual that comes with it, if you click on the Help menu, you should be able to get to it
<grody> you can get itunes working on some installs via wine
<aamir> hello friend
<grody> though, i've failed miserably with it
<Gnea> wizzo50: and that should explain how to turn the logging feature on and where the files are kept
<wizzo50> Gnea: I downloaded this
<aamir> hello sir i am new in Ubuntu x-chat
<aamir> are real people or computer prog
<grody> aamir, xchat is an almost universal client, are you knew to ubuntu, xchat or both?
<Gnea> only ubottu is an AI
<Shambler> aamir: No, we are all just programs ;-)
<phase_shift314> we are all robots
<grody> what's a real people?
<Gnea> Shambler: lol
<nsadmin> domo arigoto mister uboto
<aamir> (Grody) Sir both is new for me.
<sinbox> I'm not a robot I am a number!
<Shambler> sinbox: Even better :-)
<wizzo50> Gnea: logging feature?
<grody> aamir, can we be of assistance?
<jcmarini> dont tease aamir can programs tease
<EvRide> shambler, I think this would be very helpful http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/1230
<Gnea> wizzo50: yes, logging is what is commonly known as saving a chat session
<aamir> sir how i install SQL in ubuntu.
<grody> or being a bloody spy
<phase_shift314> i have a teasing protocol
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aamir> how to install sql in ubuntu ?
<Gnea> ubottu doesn't like it when the teasing protocol gets abused :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EvRide> aamir, mysql?
<grody> aamir, what SQL would you like.. the two common ones are MySQL and PostgreSQL
<wizzo50> Gnea: Yea, but where does it save it when I click on Save Transcript under Discussion at the top title bar?
<Shambler> EvRide: Might be the thing, but I'm actually too lazy right now, to test if it would read the stuff i already typed. But thanks for the link
<EvRide> it says it does shambler
<Gnea> !mysql | aamir
<ubottu> aamir: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Shambler> aamir: For the love of god, stop the 'Sir' thing, please
<aamir> sir i am studdent , i am working in windows in ORACLE 9i
<nsadmin> with postgresql being the standard for performance and stability
<EvRide> and if you hadn't added the song lyrics, it will retrieve it for you from a lyrics site
<Gnea> wizzo50: that's what the help manual should tell you
<grody> how would LAMP help him?
<phase_shift314> don't forget to get the mysql administrator and query browser
<jml> Linux Apache Many-languages-beginning-with-P Postgresql
<aamir> okay brother
<nsadmin> aamir: oracle? you're not going to like mysql then
<Gnea> grody: it has a section dedicated to installing SQL
<EvRide> lol
<grody> ahhh i see
<grody> beating about the bush a bit, but meh
<Shambler> EvRide: It just says metadata. And I dont actually know, if it would read at the same 'place' as the amarok plugin wrote
<whattheazn> i have a hawking usb wifi hwug1, is there a support for unbuntu
<grody> rtfm ftw!
<grody> whattheazn, what happens when you plug it in?
<jcmarini> xsane tells me it cannot detect my brother multifunction scanner copier.. copy print ok... scanner not
<bazhang> grody, please dont say that here
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: how would i upgrade to .29 or .30?
<grody> pants, sorry... f..
<grody> thats gonna be a toughy to avoid
<Gnea> grody: we try to point people in the right direction here and try to keep hand-holding to a minimum
<grody> oh wells, i likes a challenge
<aamir> Thanks for helping brother,
<Slart> jcmarini: have you looked at the xsane/sane website? they have a list of compatible scanners
<EvRide> that's what it's talking about shambler, the metadata is like a standard, so if it's saved in one you should be able to read it from another player
<aamir> catch you later , bye sir
<Shambler> EvRide: Maybe I give it a try later. On my old pc. Thanks for searching
<EvRide> ya np
<jcmarini> will do thanks  by the way  how do we spot the bot
<grody> Gnea, im used to obtaining information before i point.. not quite used to this etiquette
<Gnea> spot the bot?
<Slart> jcmarini: spot the bot? you mean ubottu?
<EvRide> is anyone else's firefox updated to 3.5?
<jcmarini> yep
<sinbox> jcmarini, http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BROTHER
<grody> yes & ff 3.5 is still pants
<grody> it's an I/O lah
<grody> lag*
<Gnea> grody: it's required, especially for new people who are not used to the people who tend to lack manners ;)
<EvRide> i have the firefox from the repos
<EvRide> it's 3.0.11 still
<jcmarini> wow you are slick sinbox cherrs hava good one
<Gnea> grody: or rather, they're not used to people who interact better with computers than they do other people
<Slart> EvRide: yes.. and afaik it will stay that way
<nsadmin> what are the available official kernels for jaunty
<EvRide> k
<grody> lol Gnea, i get that problem all too often
<Slart> EvRide: it will be updated to 3.5 in karmic though.. not before then according to what I've read about it
<grody> i can talk to computers better than people :P
<Gnea> :)
<disappearedng> anyone here familiar with how I can use a google's service for searching through my own script/methods?
<EvRide> is there a test repo i can use?
<sinbox> jcmarini, if yours is not supported ask google, I had to do quite a bit of digging to find the drivers for my canon all in one
<Slart> !ff35 | EvRide
<ubottu> EvRide: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grody> disappearedng, with what purpose, exactly?
<xtremeshredder> it says that jaunty is based on 2.6.28.8
<Slart> EvRide: it will not replace your ordinary firefox though.. links clicked and so on might still open in the old firefox
<Gnea> xtremeshredder: this is true.
<EvRide> k thank you
<bazhang> EvRide, ff3.5.1 is official
<disappearedng> grody: like if someone enters "cat" then I just want to return the searh results of "cat" from google
<bazhang> EvRide, it is named shiretoko until next release though
<bazhang> err I mean final
<sinbox> Antiquity question: I have a box with 7.10 I want to upgrade to 8.04lts, I've read there are several problem involved when doing this. I happen to have an empty 30Gb drive, could I install 8.04 on this do a "sudo dpkg --get-selections" on 7.10  and then point it to my home from 7.10 or should I install 8.04 on the empty drive and then copy my 7.10 home on it instead for safety??
<grody> disappearedng,  doesn't google analytics do something like that?
<bazhang> sinbox, you want to back up home?
<Gnea> sinbox: how much space is free on the current system?
<Slart> sinbox: I would do the second thing.. new install, move /home over .. and of course any other files you might want to keep
<disappearedng> ok i will look into that
<grody> disappearedng, or could be google site search
<grody> disappearedng, be better off learning ajax though
<sinbox> Gnea not sure how much space is left but I'd rather leave it as is in case of major disaster, I must also say I have lots of home built packages as I need to stream mp3s, I'll probably follow Slart's advice install on second drive and copy home there
<Gnea> sinbox: if you open a terminal and type this:  df -Th   it will tell you
<dima-simfer1> Can anybody help me with qbittorrent?
<grody> other than don't use it?
<EvRide> lol
<Gnea> !anybody | dima-simfer1
<ubottu> dima-simfer1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EvRide> whats the problem?
<sinbox> Gnea Hda1 has 11G left out of 18
<EvRide> im glad we have bots like that
<grody> sinbox, more than enough room to shake a cat by it's tale :P
<Gnea> sinbox: I'd say that it'd be a safe bet to upgrade to 8.04... just make sure you have all of your regular updates installed before taking the plunge
 * space_pony clipclops in sleepily
<grody> damn homophones
<fn][> whats the command to see all network adapters?
<wizzo50>  Help! When you save a transcript on this ubuntu server using Xchat-Gnome IRC Chat, where does it save it at so I can bring it back up on my screen?
<grody> tail*
<phase_shift314> oh god, i just realized i'm board, what should i do?
<Gnea> fn][: ip l
<bazhang> !ot > phase_shift314
<ubottu> phase_shift314, please see my private message
<EvRide> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fn][> gnea thx
<grody> fn][, IneterFaceCONFIG
<grody> wait for it...
<sinbox> Gnea well, 7.10 repos are long gone and not sure I had all the latest upgrades done before that happen
<EvRide> phase_shift314 I would suggest learning how to spell the word bored
<grody> and me interface
<dima-simfer1> Qbittorrent removes the .torrent files from the default download folder to his own. How to turn it off?
<Gnea> sinbox: just 'check' with the update manager and as long as there aren't any updates, it's safe to upgrade
<fn][> ifconfig got it thx
<phase_shift314> lol ok
<grody> dima-simfer1, have you read the manual and help pages in the help menu?
<jaimani> hey how can i check if fglrx is workin correctly
<wizzo50>  Help! When you save a transcript on this ubuntu server using Xchat-Gnome IRC Chat, where does it save it at so I can bring it back up on my screen?
<grody> jaimani, run a 3d program
<jaimani> like compiz
<grody> meh
<grody> glxgears will do
<Gnea> jaimani: glxgears
<jaimani> ok thanks
<EvRide> and once you're done with that phase_shift314, spending a couple hours on wikipedia is quite fun
<phase_shift314> i'm still board
<dima-simfer1> Yes, i readmanuals to qbittorrent, but there is no such info
<EvRide> !help } qizzo50
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help } qizzo50
<grody> surely you mean bored?
<grody> board is like a surf board
<EvRide> lol messed that up
<bazhang> EvRide, phase_shift314 please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic grody you too
<Gnea> grody: you know, motorola makes those
<wizzo50> Help! When you save a transcript using Xchat-Gnome IRC Chat, where does it save it at so I can bring it back up on my screen?
<EvRide> lol im done
<phase_shift314> lol looks like i need to go back to the drawing bored
<sinbox> Gnea, as I was saying the repositories for 7.10 are gone so update manager can not check if there was any updates I needed. I'm not sure when they went offline and whether I was totally up to date by then
<EvRide> !help | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EvRide> and stop spamming
<Gnea> sinbox: I'd just go ahead and do the upgrade then
<Gnea> !upgrade | sinbox
<ubottu> sinbox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<whattheazn> how do i install aicrack suit in unbuntu live cd
<whattheazn> ?
<bazhang> EvRide, that is not necessary
<EvRide> k
<bazhang> whattheazn, /join #aircrack
<wizzo50> ubottu: They haven't yet. Do you know the answer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jaimani> can someone give me a link to Glxgears
<EvRide> lol
<NickDeNeger> !google glxgears
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google glxgears
<grody> jaimani, it should already be installed on your system
<bazhang> wizzo50, you can check the logs via this channels log records
<grody> jaimani, just type glxgears on your console
<jaimani> ok
<sinbox> wizzo50, go to: Settings > Preferences in the windw click on: logging > click on: open data folder
<xtremeshredder> nsadmin: if you are still here, i have to go, but ill be back tomorrow
<Gnea> jaimani: should be part of the mesa-utils package
<diyqiao> HI
<EvRide> well im tired, laterz dudez
<jaimani> i got is
<jaimani> i got it
<grody> yeww, i only get 180fps on my intel gfx :(
<jaimani> Gnea: they work fine
<jaimani> glxgears is doing somthin like a benchmark in the background
<zetheroo> since updating VLC I get a lot of super loud white noise with playing videos ... especially FLV and AVI files
<Gnea> yup, completely normal
<grody> jaimani, it basically measure BASIC 3d performance of your card
<Gnea> should have a decent fps
<bazhang> zetheroo, the PPA?
<grody> more fps the better
<jaimani> gnea : Will it end automatically
<grody> jaimani,  no, hit the X or ctrl c in the terminal
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I don't think so
<bazhang> zetheroo, what version
<jaimani> gnea : well what are my fps
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: 0.9.8a
<bazhang> zetheroo, with compiz enabled or not
<jaimani> gnea : it has given me a lot of numbres
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: yes enabled ...
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: this is Hardy
<grody> !fps | jaimani
<ubottu> jaimani: To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<bazhang> zetheroo, disable compiz
<jcmarini> sinbox there must be something else wrong with the brother scanner because the brother download site recommends brscan2 which is supposed to be supported by my jaunty and i have run out of places to hunt for answers
<grody> omg.. that so didn't answer the question
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: its always been working fine ... until I installed a more updated version of VLC
<Gnea> jaimani: it's what they tell you it is
<bazhang> zetheroo, try disabling compiz nonetheless
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: so in order for VLC to work I have to disable compiz ?
<grody> the numbers preceeding the FPS
<Gnea> 6703 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1340.533 FPS
<grody> zetheroo, shouldn't do
<jaimani> gnea : it works fine under compiz but when i run a vid it crashes
<sinbox> jcmarini what model do you have?
<grody> i have vlc working fine with compiz
<Gnea> jaimani: using what? vlc?
<zetheroo> ﻿grody: yes ... I have always had it working fine too ... :( ....
<bazhang> zetheroo, where did you get that version? from the repos, or 3rd party website
<jaimani> no totem
<Gnea> try vlc :)
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: from VLC website
<wizzo50> Any help?
<jcmarini> sinbox dcp150c multifunction scanner copier fax
<jaimani> dnea : totem
<jaimani> ok
<grody> zetheroo, compiz does introduce all kinds of problems though, disabling it is always a good way to 'check' stuff out
<zetheroo> ﻿grody: you running Hardy?
<bazhang> zetheroo, install fusion-icon and one click enable / disable compiz
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: yeah , I have that already :)
<os1ris> can someone help me with a quick question. I am currently sshed into a box right now. Now how would I from the cli copy some files to my local computer here
<grody> zetheroo, nah in jaunty
<bazhang> zetheroo, apart from that you may wish to ask in #compiz
<Gnea> os1ris: utilizing the scp command
<jaimani> Gena :installing vlc now this could take some time .....
<Gnea> jaimani: you're on dialup?
<os1ris> so would i just scp files /localdir?
<os1ris> since im already in the system?
<sinbox> jcmarini could it be this > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/209293 ?
<jaimani> no
<Gnea> os1ris: it's just cp, but done over the network using ssh protocols
<jaimani> gnea : the speed is only 256 kbps
<jcmarini> sinbox thanks just havin a look
<Gnea> jaimani: that's pretty decent
<os1ris> so if im in the dir.      scp %filenames %mylocal dir?
<jaimani> gnea : it will take about 12 min
<RalphSpencer> When I try to compile FahMon as instructed, I get (on ./configure) :  configure: error:     Could not find a valid libCURL installation on your system.
<wizzo50> Where you find your saved transcripts on here
<RalphSpencer> When I try to compile FahMon as instructed, I get (on ./configure) :  configure: error:     Could not find a valid libCURL installation on your system. **
<bazhang> !logs | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Slart> RalphSpencer: why not install libcurl then?
<grawity> wizzo50: I think Xchat stores its logs in ~/.xchat/ somewhere
<albech> is there a way to use cp so directories will made if they do not exist?
<RalphSpencer> Its installed.
<grawity> albech: cp -r?
<grawity> RalphSpencer: You probably need the -dev package too.
<bazhang> wizzo50, this is xchat or xchat-gnome
<RalphSpencer> How to get it
<RalphSpencer> ?
<nsadmin> albech: you mean you want to copy dirs?
<albech> grawity: that will just copy recursively
<grawity> RalphSpencer: apt-get/synaptic/aptitude, as usual.
<RalphSpencer> ok
<nsadmin> or you want to copy some files to a specific dir that doesn't exist yet?
<Gnea> jaimani: you could always ctrl-c it and try again, maybe you'll get a faster mirror
<bazhang> wizzo50, please keep on this channel, not in PM
<wizzo50> xchat-gnome
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: ok well its happening with compiz off
<albech> i mean if i do cp <filename> <destination>/<filename> - if the directory doesnt exist it will be made
<Gnea> wizzo50: perhaps #xchat can help you a bit better
<nsadmin> albech: mkdir -p <destination> first
<bazhang> zetheroo, is it the video? does it play well on other players, and only badly on vlc?
<Shambler1> I'm using Karmic on my Asus EEE PC 1000HE. I have two sound applets now that both seem to be disconnected from the sound controls of GNOME's keyboard sound controls. Is there a way to solve this?
<bazhang> Shambler1, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<RalphSpencer> grawity: Can I please have to complete command?
<sinbox> havce you tried this wizzo50, go to: Settings > Preferences in the windw click on: logging > click on: open data folder
<grawity> RalphSpencer: apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev, probably.
<albech> nsadmin: not really viable in my situation.. it is for a shell script.. might look at a redesign then ;)
<wizzo50> no
<wizzo50> ok
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: yes ... the videos all play fine in Movie Player
<bazhang> zetheroo, so it is an issue with the vlc with Hardy then (outside the package manager)
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: yes
<bazhang> zetheroo, not sure if vlc has a channel on freenode or not
<zetheroo> oh ok
<wizzo50> sinbox: Where is the Settings tab you are talking about on here?
<mike_s> hi...i want to connect my acer aspire 1694wlmi (ubuntu 9.04, ati mobility x700) via s-video to my tv...to watch dvds or videos! i have installed "atitvout" ...but it detects nothing??
<bazhang> zetheroo, its #videolan
<tgrinaker> Hi all, am very new to ubuntu and am having major issues with some suggested file manager uploads which seem to have killed my hard drive space, and now NOTHING works? Can anyone help or suggest advice? (I have a Dell Mini 9)
<tgrinaker> :-(
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: ok ... I was thinking that maybe I should use the latest version in the PPA ...
<bazhang> tgrinaker, which file upload manager
<magnetron> hi, how do i use uniq to strip out all the repeated lines from a file? there are several empty lines i'd like to remove
<sinbox> Setting menu at the top of x-chat wizzo50
<bazhang> zetheroo, dont know if they have a hardy build for 1.0 but you can certainly check
<tgrinaker> It's the automated one in the top right hand part of the screne
<bazhang> tgrinaker, does it have a name?
<Slart> magnetron: cat file.txt > uniq > newfile.txt ?
<tgrinaker> Package upgrades
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: ok right
<jcmarini> sinbox thankyou astounding how you found that answer ...may I ask how you did it
<magnetron> Slart: i obviously already tried that, i also tried with uniq -u
<bazhang> tgrinaker, what error are you getting specifically
<Slart> magnetron: if you just want to remove empty lines you might be able to do that with sed or something instead
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: can't remember exactly, my hard drive space is full
<sinbox> jcmarini, I googled it ;-)
<wizzo50> sinbox: I am talking about in Xchat-Gnome, not X-Chat
<magnetron> Slart: i'm just asking how to remove duplicate lines with uniq
<bazhang> tgrinaker, it says it is full but it is not?
<losher> Slart: magnetron: cat file.txt | sort | uniq > newfile.txt
<magnetron> losher: that doesn't remove the duplicate empty lines
<jcmarini> what can I say  but a big smile
<sinbox> oh sorry, I don't have x-chat gnome, but the folder is probably the same chekc in your home folder for .xchat-gnome (make sure you have hidden files enabled)
<sinbox> to wizzo50 ^^
<Slart> magnetron: sorry.. got the pipes mixed up.. cat file1 | uniq > newfile   works on my system
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: I can't run skype, if I try open the internet browser I have to logon to each website again (before it remembered it all) and I have to log on to the wireless eachtime, again before it remember it automatically. Also in the ubuntu menu there is no longer an application menu
<mike_s> maybe it has something to do with "atitvout" + radeon driver ...because ati mobility x700 + ubuntu 9.04--->does not work with the fglrx driver??
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: Can't run youtube either
<magnetron> Slart: and that removes *empty* lines as well?
<Slart> magnetron: but it will only remove adjacent duplicate lines.. sort can be used to take care of that but it will leave the file sorted
<bazhang> tgrinaker, did these ever work? what version of Ubuntu
<Firefishe> If 9.04 won't work, 8.10 might
<magnetron> oh they need to be *adjacent* too?
<Slart> magnetron: empty duplicate lines, sure
<wizzo50> sinbox: What?
<jaimani> gnea : same thing in vlc as well
<Slart> magnetron: yes.. that's what uniq does.. removes duplicate adjacent lines.. it says so in the man page
<losher> magnetron: yes, the lines need to be adjacent to strip duplicates out. That's why you sort before uniq....
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: Ubuntu 8.04 I think
<sinbox> oh sorry, I don't have x-chat gnome, but the folder is probably the same chekc in your home folder for the .xchat-gnome folder and there should be an xchatlogs folder in there with all your logs (make sure you have hidden files enabled) wizzo50
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: Is there anyway to confirm, by checking on my system?
<bazhang> tgrinaker, pre-installed? you installed it? did it ever work at all?  lsb_release -a for version in the terminal
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: Yes it is 8.04+ LTS
<wizzo50> sinbox: It was a private chat with some instructions in it and I don't see it in there where your talking about.
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: Pre-installed by Dell with my mini 9, all worked fine until this week when I ran the package upgrade
<wizzo50> sinbox: I see a bunch of other ones
<bazhang> tgrinaker, so the error is; the drive is full, when in fact it is not?
<mike_s> no one who has experience with a laptop connection via s-video? :-(
<sinbox> wizzo50, how did you save the private chat?
<wizzo50> sinbox: I clicked on Discussion, then Save Transcript
<bazhang> wizzo50, if you have enabled logging they will be in the location that sinbox gave you
<sinbox> are you sure it is not in there? it would be called "network-name-nick-of-person"
<insomen4o> help needed; I open games in fullscreen but after 10 min or so they would get to window mode. Any way to fix this?
<bazhang> insomen4o, what games? linux native, via wine, and if via wine which exact games
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: potentially that is correct, as I seem to be able to run most apps, but if I try open OPENOFFICE this error message comes up: "Openoffice.org could not save important internal information due to insufficient free disk space at the following location: /home/tarryn/.openoffice.org2/user/backup You will not be able to continue working with OPenOffice.org without allocating more free disk space at that location. Press the 
<insomen4o> linux native, like wormux supertux and so
<wizzo50> bazhang: I looked and see a bunch of others that I don't know where they came from but not the one I want so, I'll just ask the person again later on what he told me
<Anish> Heya guys
<bazhang> insomen4o, do you have some powersaver settings on? is this a laptop or a desktop
<sinbox> are you sure it is not in there? it would be called "network-name-nick-of-person" wizzo50
<bazhang> tgrinaker, what is hdd size in that mini?
<bullgard4> Evolution: Clicking Help > Contents: What file (name?) will this call?
<insomen4o> a HP 6730s laptop, i haven't changed anything in to power options
<nalbyuites> hi all! I need some help with wireless using wpa_supplicant
<bazhang> insomen4o, is the screensaver set to come on after 10 minutes or something?
<insomen4o> yes. is this a problem?
<bazhang> insomen4o, and you have a problem after 10 minutes?
<wizzo50> sinbox: this is what I see:  http://img529.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img529/8499/screenshotzhr.png
<Anish> I was wondering, can you change the screensaver of Ubuntu to a picture?
<Anish> Like a photograph or scenery/
<fn][> I need help turning off icmp send_redirects and accept_redirects - anyone know how to do this?
<insomen4o> yes, games would get windowed after 10 minutes. Should i turn off the scrsaver?
<bazhang> insomen4o, I have had that issue as well, would be worth a try in my opinion
<insomen4o> 10x :)
<wizzo50> sinbox: So xchat and xchat-Gnome is the same thing?
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: tiny 4gb Sold State
<wizzo50> sinbox: I am just new to this stuff
<bazhang> tgrinaker, I have that issue with my eeepc 4GB ssd as well
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: Memory : 2048MB (1*2048) 533MHz DDR2 Dual Channel
<tgrinaker> Inspiron Mini 9 : N-Series Atom N270 (1.6GHz,533MHz,512KB)
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: Yeh it can't handle much, but I just use it for skype and internet (lastfm, gmail, facebook, youtube) and now it can't even run skype or youtube!
<sinbox> wizzo50, xchat-gnome is based on xchat, it looks like you don't have logging enabled in your preferences as it only has server logs in there, unfortunately I have no idea where xchat-gnome might have saved that conversation, you probably want to ask on the ubuntu forum for an answer if no one here knows
<bazhang> tgrinaker, one thing to consider would be to have a persistent usb drive, and run off that, or use a usb stick to access movies/music etc and leave hdd relatively empty
<bazhang> tgrinaker, right, because it cant cache the needed space for that
<wizzo50_> sinbox, ok
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: is there anyway i can clear out the hdd? some of these programs I will never use but don't want to kill anything! ON windows you would be able to do some kind of defrag?
<wizzo50_> sinbox, Thanks
<bazhang> tgrinaker, simpy sudo apt-remove <packagename> on them
<bazhang> err simply
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> tgrinaker, ignore that last
<bazhang> tgrinaker, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<masterchild> is there a way to backup a partition containing ubuntu and then put it back on the hard disc?
<richardcavell> I mapped my Super_R key to right mouse button using xmodmap -e "keysym Super_R = Pointer_Button3". I was playing with Compiz Config and now my xmodmap doesn't work. What have I done wrong?
<bazhang> masterchild, home?
<kholby> masterchild:  absolutely
<richardcavell> masterchild: of course
<richardcavell> masterchild: If you want a block-level image, clonezilla.  If you want a file-level image, grsync
<kholby> Ping in good, too, IMHO.
<kholby> *is
<tgrinaker> Bazhang: sorry simple terms please, female new ubuntu user here! :)
<kholby> A System Update I did recently applied a feature that causes the mouse wheel to scroll trough desktops.  How do I turn this off?
<nsadmin> unapply the update?
<kholby> Well, I'm sure it added some other good stuff too.  I don't want to undo all of it.  I'll look at what it did, though.
<richardcavell> kholby: do you have compiz config manager installed?
<JBauer> hi
<Blizzerand> nsadmin : How do you unapply an already installed update ( or so) .
<kholby> don't think so.  Possible.
<bazhang> tgrinaker, iirc dell has some special repositories for software to make things like wireless work for that machine, and the install probably leaves you with a bit more than a GB of free space; if you kept your various, movies and music on a separate usb stick and left the home folder relatively empty , then it would likely eliminate some of your issues regarding space
<grawity> kholby: Install compizconfig-settings-manager, run it, and check the settings of "Viewport Switch" plugin.
<bazhang> Blizzerand, you dont
<kholby> will do, thanks
<marta__> exit
<Blizzerand> bazhang : But nsadmin said that its possible
<grawity> I doubt it.
<tgrinaker> bazhang: thanks, will get a bigger USB stick to help with that, and will try clear out anything I have! Thanks
<bazhang> nsadmin, you dont unapply an update
<bazhang> tgrinaker, you're welcome
<bazhang> kholby, try disabling the rotate cube function in ccsm
<Blizzerand> lol I wish I could use compiz but mine uses an old version of intel chip that doesn't support these features no the animations
<navid> hi 2 all
<bullgard4> Evolution: Clicking Help > Contents: What file (name?) will this call?
<CraigGB> hi, i was thinking of trying ubuntu however i was wondering if anyone shares a /home partition between debian and ubuntu and how safe this would be?, as they are very similar i was wondering if it would work fine :)
<kikokos> Hi
<rkpisanu> hi
<kikokos> I don't know how to check which ports I have open....
<kikokos> is any simple phrase which I can put in to terminal?
<rkpisanu> netstat
<kikokos> I found something like this netstat -an | grep "LISTEN "
<kikokos> is ok?
<rkpisanu> ok
<manhnhu> chaunumber1 a;p
<kikokos> rkpisanu, I suppose when it show me that tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2224            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<rkpisanu> yes the port listen is 2224
<kikokos> port 2224 is open? Caouse there is no "open" description, but I suppose if it show any ports they are open, yes?
<rkpisanu> open for who ?
<kikokos> rkpisanu, I want to use soulseek/nicotine and I need to open port, for incomming and outcomming transfers
<lillis> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix using a USB Stick. I've downloaded the jaunty img, used flashnul on the USB stick successfully and changed the boot order to go for the USB device first. However when it boots up and the USB installer should load, it's just a black screen with a white underline blinking, and the disks are all still etc. This is using one of the earlier Asus EEE PC
<lillis> Is there another (windows based) usb-installation-maker program that I should try?
<bazhang> unetbootin lillis
<lillis> thanks, will check that out. :)
<speedhunt3r> hi, can anyone help me? I try to copy anything into my storage partition, which is ext2, and in ubuntu I get an error saying disk is full and it says 0 bytes free, but I know for a fact that I have 11gb left cause in windows 7 it shows, and i can copy and paste in windows 7..how do i fix this?
<kholby> K, I do not have CCSM installed, but the scroll wheel switches workspaces.  I want to disable this feature, but without installing CCSM.  Can it be done?
<bazhang> speedhunt3r, this is a wubi install, or a dual boot install
<kikokos> rkpisanu, "listen" means "open" ?
<awake> can someone help me.. i couldn't mount my dvd and dvdrw drive, so i ended up typing 'sudo mount /media/cdrom' and that seemed to work, but it gave some error like mounting in read only
<rkpisanu> telnet ip port to verify if a port is open
<speedhunt3r> bazhang, dual boot.. and i can read from the partition just can't copy stuff into it
<rkpisanu> listen not means open
<awake> its a vcd, and i can open it fine in smplayer, but i cant open it in vlc
<glass_> mornning all
<masterchild> has anyone here ever played Nexuiz?
<bazhang> kholby, sure, just set visual effects to none in appearances (tab)
<awake> and now im having problems with ejecting it... i press eject on the cdrom drive (real life) but ubuntu pops up an error saying i can't unmount
<awake> what the heck is with that
<masterchild> pressing the button tells the OS to eject?
<kholby> but I like the other visual effects...
<CodeWar> i m using a simple user account with no special privileges. I use su defaultubuntu_acct then do a sudo from this account in the shell. If I close the shell and try su defaultubuntu it asks for the password again which is good but from inside this if i did sudo it doesnt.
<CodeWar> is my password getting cached someplace, or is this safe enough
<rkpisanu> sudo ufw allow 30842/tcp to open a port, kikokos
<awake> it says Unable to eject CD-ROM/DVD-ROM Drive
<Blizzerand> masterchild : Its totally cool
<bazhang> kholby, then you would need to install ccsm
<glass_> any one  I cant get the WIFI in Ubuntu remix to work.....any help?
<kikokos> rkpisanu, ah, ok I see, so "telnet IP port" is a commend ,but is my machine should I change Ip for my ip or another way?
<bazhang> kholby, expert help in #compiz (in case I am wrong)
<kholby> k thank yoiu
<kikokos> rkpisanu, thank you I see that I can 30842 change for this port which I need?
<kholby> *you
<rkpisanu> yes
<bullgard4> Evolution: Clicking Help > Contents: What file (name?) will this call?
<speedhunt3r> is there a way to change the file system of an existing parition without formatting it?
<grawity> speedhunt3r: No.
<awake> okay i managed to eject the cd after typing sudo umount /media/cdrom, now i am trying to mount it properly
<awake> in computer, i double click the drive but it says 'unable to mount file'
<awake> however, i can play the vcd from smplayer
<kikokos> OK, and this phrase for check that ports are open "telenet IP port" IP should I change for my external IP, or my IP from router or for what?
<Blizzerand> awake : Can't you unmount via terminal
<jcmarini> sinbox  are you still there
<awake> yep i already did that
<awake> now im trying to find a proper way to mount it
<Halabund> What do those little heart icons mean in Add/Remove Programs?
<Blizzerand> glass_: Try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7535902
<speedhunt3r> ok I right click my partition in nautilius, go to properties it says 0 bytes free...when I run gparted it says 11.2gb free which is correct. How can i fix the disk space problem? anyway I can schedule a disk check on restart?
<awake> double clicking the drive in computer, it says 'Unable to mount location, Can't mount file'
<grawity> Halabund: Popularity?
<lillis> bazhang: unetbootin solved my problem. thanks :)
<glass_> any help on geting the WiFI to work on ubuntu remix
<Blizzerand> glass_ : Or just google it
<glass_> tryed not much out ther
<Halabund> grawity: I mean, in the description of the programs.  There are heart icons, foot icons and "seal" icons.
<Blizzerand> glass_ : Have a look at the message I posted above
<richardcavell> Folks, is there any way that I can tell whether Mouse Keys are turned on by default in Ubuntu?
<grawity> Halabund: Hmm... The foot is the logo of DNOME Desktop, which Ubuntu uses. (Kubuntu uses KDE)
<grawity> Halabund: er, GNOME
<rkpisanu> glass_, http://rkpisanu.altervista.org/doku.php?id=ubuntu_post_installazione and search wifi
<glass_> ty I will try both
<Halabund> grawity: Yeah, that was the only obvious one :)  I've no idea about the other two though
 * Dekko requires some assistance: I've been trying to install the Elementary OS theme in 9.04 without success. The theme doesn't show up in the theme selector regardless of if I drag and drop or use the .deb file provided.... very strange.
<Blizzerand> Dekko : Could you provide a link to that theme
<Dekko> Blizzerand: Of course. I am sorry wait one second.
<Dekko> Blizzerand: http://www.elementary-project.com/downloads.html
<Dekko> Also, ubuntu doesn't say anything about missing dependencies or otherwise, it just does not work.
<Dekko> Also there are all these different theme engines which I don't get... Emerald, Aurora, GTK .... whatnot....
<bazhang> Dekko, the egtk one?
<Dekko> bazhang yes thats the one
<bazhang> Dekko, I got it from gnome-look iirc, it works fine
<Twittery> But its in .zip format . Shouldn't it be converted to .tar.gz or something
<bazhang> Dekko, took two tries to install though
<Dekko> I install, and it puts the files on the system fine, but nothing shows up in theme selector....
<Keiffer> Anyone here uses maltego?
<Twittery> Dekko : Did you convert it into tar.gz
<bazhang> Dekko, unzip, grab tar.gz to theme manager, it will ask if you want to install choose yes
<Dekko> bazhang: thats exactly how I did it.
<bazhang> Dekko, I got a no install the first time, clicked another theme, then tried again, and it gave an error but worked (oddly enough)
<Dekko> and my Ubuntu 9.04 is a relatively new install ....
<bazhang> very nice theme btw
<Blizzerand> Dekko : May be it has some errors, I guess
<Dekko> bazhang is there anything ELSE that needs to be installed for the GTK themes to work??
<Dekko> Blizzerand: is there any way to fix this? I really want to run the complete elementary set of visuals :)
<bazhang> Dekko, it worked for me, but I had to drag it twice for some odd reason
<Dekko> Will try that now.
<bazhang> got an error of cannot overwrite same directory
<Blizzerand> Dekko : I didn't have errors and its quite nice
<Dekko> Blizzerand: I just don't get what the problem is.
<Dekko> Now when I drag-and-drop install it gives me a "Can't move directory over directory" error
<grawity> They're stored in ~/.themes, try copying manually
<lianimator> hi, I've just installed kubuntu-desktop, but when I change the session to KDE, I'm still back at gnome
<Blizzerand> Dekko : Go to Appearance--> Customize. From the 1st tab of the dialogue box select eGTK and also from window border tab take eGTK and name that theme whatever you like
<Dekko> bazhang: Now here's a weird thing - I install the theme, it doesn't show up in the theme selector BUT when i go customize I can select the individual bits and pieces with no problem.... but as a custom theme not as a "theme" selectable in the selector .... what is missing???
<fragalot> Dekko: Probably the theme.
<bazhang> Dekko, seems it is oddly written theme, but all the bits and pieces are fairly nice
<Dekko> bazhang: If you have a suggestion for something even more slick than this - let me know.
<Blizzerand> I think I'll jump back to old breathe theme
<Dekko> I think with Elementary it looks VERY nice.
<Dekko> breathe theme??
<bazhang> Dekko, gnome-look.org highest rated has the most
<Dekko> Bazhang: Yep that looks NICE indeed (Breathe theme)....
<itd> hi, I've got a problem with gnome desktop on newly installed Ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix. Login screen appears fine but desktop has no icons or panels on it, and any windows I do manage to open have none of the close/minimize stuff on them
<jun_> when i mount a hard drive using sudo mount why is it only modifiable by root?
<itd> saw some stuff last night about not being able to detect size / number of desktops but can't replicate that this morning
<Blizzerand> jun_ : Because root is the only superuser
<Jassi> join# ubuntu-de
<Jassi> join #ubuntu-de
<nsadmin> Jassi /join #ubuntu-de
<itd> is there a way of resetting desktop back to defaults?
<Dekko> Blizzerand: Do you know if there is a software to edit the components of the theme? I would like to add another 'horizontal line' under the menus of windows .... only bad thing about this theme I think.
<Dekko> -- over the menus I meant
<Dekko> If you open up "Computer" for example then under the window title "Computer - File Browser" I think there should be another line to separate the menus from the window title....
<Blizzerand> Dekko : sorry , you manually would have to edit the theme files I guess or you can easily customize with different bits ( you know what I mean)
<kikokos> hmm I asked some time ago, but I still cannot open port, iptables show me that is no rules for this port
<kikokos> any other ideas how to open some ports?
<kikokos> I tried sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881 -j ACCEPT and ufw allow ,but it doesnt work
<Blizzerand> itd : Everything on the desktop is customizable, so what went wrong
<Dekko> Blizzerand yes but hmmm I'll have to look at it :)
<Dekko> Also looked at Breathe, but all I get is an emerald file, how to install that??
<itd> Blizzerand: last couple of things I did were to start the Dropbox daemon and to switch to the traditional desktop from the netbook one
<madpinger> Any one else getting system freeze with the recent pulse update on jaunty ?
<Blizzerand> Dekko : You have to install emerald 1st .
<madpinger> with skype +
<Aijse> is this chat logged somewhere?
<grawity> !logs | Aijse
<ubottu> Aijse: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Blizzerand> madpinger : Everyone is having complains with pulse updates
<grawity> Dekko: I think Emerald is not being developed anymore...
<Aijse> thnx
<madpinger> Blizzerand, lol, figures
<Blizzerand> Dekko : Try the breathe icon theme . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet?action=AttachFile&amp;do=get&amp;target=Breathe-0.43.tar.gz
<Blizzerand> grawity : But the themes are ice catchy though
<Blizzerand> eye catchy*
<itd> Blizzerand: any idea on how to diagnose further?
<ubuntistas12> any option from changing the default look of firefox? iam un jaunty
<grawity> ubuntistas12: https://addons.mozilla.org/
<Frogzoo> ubuntistas12: options -> themes
<Blizzerand> itd : I may not come in handy ... but there may be more experienced people here who could help you or try the ubuntu forums
<grawity> ubuntistas12: And Tools -> Addons -> Themes.
<itd> Blizzerand: ok, thanks, I'll try around later + forums.
<Blizzerand> k . Time for me to run
<zer010> hello
<Krag> anyone know how to set up wireless connection to adsl hub from a acer laptop?
<Krag> using ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<richardcavell> everyone, if someone port scans a default ubuntu installation, what should the result be?
<grawity> richardcavell: My guess is "no open ports"
<fragalot> large in numbers?
<grawity> But since my installation is far from default, I can't check :/
<richardcavell> grawity: I'm guessing so too.
<richardcavell> grawity: Remember yesterday when we were trying to ssh to my box?  I think I've set up port 22 to be open but port scan of my box doesn't show anything open
<grawity> Did you scan it from inside, using the local IP?
<pefu61> ciao rispondete
<richardcavell> grawity: no. I can't because I only have one box
<fragalot> PORT    STATE SERVICE VERSION
<fragalot> 631/tcp open  ipp     CUPS 1.3.9
<Krag> how do i scan the ports? first time using ubuntu
<richardcavell> Krag:  Google for Shields up
<grawity> Real hackers use nmap.
<grawity> :)
<fragalot> 'hackers'
<grawity> fragalot: Yeah.
<th0r> grawity: or now zenmap
<richardcavell> grawity: Can I do that from my own box?
<fragalot> th0r: zenmap is just a  GUI for nmap isn't it?
<oratos> kalispera sas
 * fragalot afk
<th0r> fragalot: yup....comes in 5.0 but you have to compile the source to get it
<skypilot> interesting, i seem to get nasty video tearing...just on my 2nd monitor
<kikokos> hmm has anybody idea how to open a port in ubuntu? pls :)
<grawity> richardcavell: You could, but that would show more ports that are actually accessible from outside -- some programs use localhost-only connections.
<david_> alguien en español?
<david_> alguien en español? please
<richardcavell> grawity: Well I only have one box so I can't port scan from an external box unless one of you do it through my modem
<th0r> kikokos: you don't open a port, you put something on it. It isn't that all the ports are closed by default, there just isn't anything listening on them
<david_> alguien en español? please
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kikokos> th0r, ah, so do you think that port 2234 will be open for incoming and outcoming transfers when I'll be using it?
<skypilot> Any ideas why i would just get nasty video tearing on my 2nd monitor but not the first? (different res?)
<th0r> in ubuntu, yes. But that doesn't mean it is open on your wifi router...or your isp
<richardcavell> th0r: I have sshd running
<grawity> richardcavell: Can you do 'sudo netstat -lptn'?
<th0r> richardcavell: then port 22 should be monitored.
<kikokos> th0r, so I need open port for nicotine/soulseek but it doesnt work so I guess that the port is closed....
<richardcavell> grawity: port 22 isn't on the list
<grawity> richardcavell: 'ps ax | grep ssh'
<richardcavell> /usr/sbin/sshd is running
<richardcavell> grawity: actually I know what happened
<richardcavell> grawity: last night Desai and I changed my sshd to run on port 80
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help expain how to setup a dyndns hostname in ubuntu or as i would prefer in ispconfig?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: apt-cache search dyndns.  I have used ddclient without issues in the past
<NickDeNeger> i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD but whenever I enable MySQL loggin support my server comes online but it won't allow you to connect, when you open a connection it closes right away, without even asking your username or password, anyone know how you can find out what's going wrong?
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering in my fire starter I have 4 network devices and I know etho and wlan and pan0 but what the heck is wmaste??????
<digifor> I just installed lxde. using slim as a login. in the Xsession errors I get ""wmaker" not found
<Joe_> is there anything like GPU-Z for Ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, oh the client actually exists for ubuntu that is surprising well will do that and try to use it with ispconfig once i learn how to use it
<DeannaT2> hello. after last kernelupdate my ff is not working on the yahoo-games-site. i can logg in, then is finsihed. he got a cpu from 100% an then i can only kill the pid. what can i do? yahoo-mail works fine, and the yahoo-games with opera is also ok. but i want to play with firefox.
<digifor> xrdb command not found also
<jrib> digifor: umm, is x11-server-utils installed?
<richardcavell> I have run zenmap on my own IP address (10.0.0.4 on my router). It says that port 80 is open. Is that scanning from inside out or from outside in?  (Does that make sense)?
<rkpisanu> what is the best game for ubuntu ?
<xim_> is there a way to use cp where it only verbalizes errors?
<DeannaT2> rkpisanu,  what genre?
<rkpisanu> all
<rkpisanu> some tips ?
<Anish> Guys
<jrib> DeannaT2: pastebin: apt-cache policy wmaker x11-server-utils
<DeannaT2> rkpisanu, thin we have to go to offtopic-channel?
<Anish> I seem to have a problem installing Ubuntu 9.04 i386 on a AMD 64 bit processor
<skypilot> Any ideas why i would just get nasty video tearing on my 2nd monitor but not the first? (different res?)
<jrib> xim_: isn't that what it does by default?  What other output are you getting?
<DeannaT2> jrib, thank you, i will do, moment please
<Anish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220950/
<Anish> Is the error it shows
<jrib> digifor: pastebin: apt-cache policy wmaker x11-server-utils
<zer010> on install, what mount point do i use to mount 2nd HDD upon boot?
<jrib> DeannaT2: sorry, ignore me.  That was a tab-completion error
<Anish> After showing the boot screen with the flashing bar
<DeannaT2> ah ok
<xim_> jrib: my bad i was using the verbose argument unknowingly
<jrib> zer010: whatever you want.  Something inside /media or /mnt/ is customary
<jrib> !fstab > zer010
<ubottu> zer010, please see my private message
<richardcavell> !fstab > richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell, please see my private message
<Anish> !http://paste.ubuntu.com/220950/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anish> !Loading /ubnkern...................
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anish> Sweat
<DeannaT2> rkpisanu, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Anish> !modprobe: FATAL:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anish> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<Anish> Huh!
<Anish> Can someone please help me ?
<bobsaccamano> hi..my arrow keys are not working in vi editor in ubuntu intrepid..any idea what might be wrong?
<jpds> Anish: Please stop that.
<zer010> Thanks!
<digifor> x11-xserver-utils are install
<grawity> bobsaccamano: vi doesn't support arrow keys - you need vim
<Anish> I get this error before the boot screen - Lines 1,2,3,4,5 and after the flashing bar I get the entire message
<jrib> bobsaccamano: eww, you don't use arrow keys in vi.  You probably want to install vim-gnome though as by default ubuntu ships with vim-tiny
<Anish> The message is situated on -
<Anish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220950/
<grawity> bobsaccamano: Or try adding this line to your .vomrc: set nocompatible
<jrib> digifor: can you pastebin the result of the command I asked about please?
<grawity> jrib: Why the "eww"?
<jrib> grawity: arrow keys in vi
<grawity> bobsaccamano: err, I mean .vimrc
<bobsaccamano> thanks grawity jrib
<LordMetroid> Is it insanity to run a website server on an atom?
<digifor> wmaker is missing
<grawity> LordMetroid: What's that?
<jrib> !pastebin | digifor
<ubottu> digifor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<LordMetroid> grawity, Intel atom processor
<LordMetroid> I go to ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't really about ubuntu per say
<Anish> This is only when booting from USB
<digifor> I know pastebin. but the eeepc has no gui
<Aijse> Anish, yesterday evening someone else had similar problem. Also there are some threads about on ubuntuforums, I believe there is some work around with unplugging your usb while booting :S check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162619
<Anish> Unplugging USB when?
<abhilash1> is there any video tool for playing videos in terminal like moc??
<fjordlord> anyone use Skypephone (swedish isp 3) on ubuntu?
<fjordlord> (connected via usb)
<om26er> plz tell me how to copy a directory from terminal
<Blizzerand> abhilash1 : is it possible to run videos in terminal
<Aijse> Anish, I have no experience with this but people report it works. this is link to some 1 who explains  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165715
<om26er> Blizzerand: that would b from terminal
<jrib> !cli > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<jrib> om26er: cp -a
<Blizzerand> om26er : heh
<abhilash1>  Blizzerand yes haven't u tried moc audio??
<fjordlord> or in other words, anyone know how to transfer files from a phone connected with USB?
<jrib> digifor: you may use pastebinit to pastebin from the command line
<Blizzerand> abhilash1 : Nah
<grawity> fjordlord: Does it show up as a storage device?
<fjordlord> grawity, in X?
<abhilash1>  Blizzerand oh its cool and superfast!!just show directory and it'll play
<fjordlord> grawity, i unfortunately know nothing about terminal stuff
<jrib> abhilash1: what do you mean exactly?  You just want to start a video player from the terminal?  Like "mplayer"?
<abhilash1> i wanted a video player like that......
<grawity> fjordlord: Anywhere. (GNOME will automount it if it does)
<Blizzerand> abhilash1 : k let me try
<richardcavell> I have run zenmap on my local IP address and ports 80 and 31416 are open.  Do I want 31416 open?
<fjordlord> grawity, it doesnt show up in ://computer
<papul> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<abhilash1> jrib i want a player like moc, i know we can use vlc/mplayer from terminal, not that
<papul> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Blizzerand> !moc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moc
<digifor> jrib, aptitude install wmaker solved it. lxde is working now. Your clue about wmaker helped. Thanks
<Threetimes> Hi, I have 2 monitors. Can I have 2 taskbars, one for each monitor?
<abhilash1> sudo apt get install moc
<papul> wow is firefox 3.5 really available?????????
<abhilash1> then launch mocp
<grawity> fjordlord: um, you mean compiuter:// ?
<fjordlord> grawity, yes it simply doesnt show up
<grawity> fjordlord: er, computer://
<grawity> papul: For a long time.
<fjordlord> grawity, its plugged in now but nothing shows up
<papul> grawity: in ubuntu?
<jrib> abhilash1: like "moc" as in manage your playlist with curses?  vlc has a curses interface
<jrib> ugh
<grawity> fjordlord: Can you unplug it, type "tail -f /var/log/syslog" on the terminal, plug it in, and pastebin what it says?
<mike_s> hi...i want to connect my acer aspire 1694wlmi (ubuntu 9.04, ati mobility x700) via s-video to my tv...to watch dvds or videos! i have installed "atitvout" ...but it detects nothing??
<Anish> OK guys
<Anish> Trying out your methods
<Anish> Wish me luck :P
<irvan> i want to use a headphone and a mic wit my pingin and kopete
<papul> `/whois Anish
<Anish> Bye!
<papul> oops
<fjordlord> grawity, http://pastebin.com/m67574390
<papul> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Aijse> mike_s, got somethin like  Option          "TVStandard" "PAL"
<Aijse>         Option          "monitor-S-video" "TV-monitor
<Aijse>  in your xorg?
<Aijse> under Device section
<papul> will apt-get install firefox-3.5 work????
<mike_s> no i havent ajusted my xorg.conf??
<grawity> fjordlord: And that's it?
<fjordlord> grawity, yes
<zer010> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fjordlord> grawity, now happened something
<papul> 1home
<papul> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<fjordlord> Jul 18 13:10:01 johan-laptop /USR/SBIN/CRON[15521]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
<fjordlord> grawity, Jul 18 13:10:01 johan-laptop /USR/SBIN/CRON[15521]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
<papul> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<grawity> fjordlord: You can safely ignore these cron messages
<grawity> !bot > papul
<ubottu> papul, please see my private message
<mike_s> Aijse: do i have to adjust my xorg.conf to use s-video?
<papul> grawity: ?????????????
<fjordlord> grawity, maybe there is just a way to mount the phone?
<papul> !grawity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grawity
<papul> :D
<grawity> fjordlord: If it doesn't show up as a storage device or such, no.
<grawity> papul: Stop that.
<papul> grawity: ok sorry :)
<digifor> lxde is great on the eee. small but easy enough for my non-geek missus to use.
<fjordlord> grawity, so theres no way to get it working? its not supported by linux or what?
<zer010> bye
<jun_> what's the command to start openoffice calc from the terminal?
<Slart> jun_: ooffice -calc  according to the menu option
<Threetimes> Hi, I have 2 monitors. Can I have 2 taskbars, one for each monitor?
<fjordlord> grawity, what do you think?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<fjordlord> hi dury
<Guest64688> does anyone know the new features in 9.10 ? or does anyone have a link ?
<Slart> Guest64688: ask in #ubuntu+1
<papul> how do i install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu?
<Slart> !karmic | Guest64688
<ubottu> Guest64688: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !ff35 | papul
<ubottu> papul: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Guest64688> ok cheers
<Slart> Guest64688: you're welcome
<irvan> i want to use a headphone and a mic wit my pingin and kopete
<papul> Slart, how?
<Blizzerand> Guest64688 : Try google
<vegas_> hello
<Blizzerand> !hello| vegas_
<ubottu> vegas_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> Blizzerand: rtfm, just google it and so on are not really encouraged in this channel
<dury> fjordlord: hi there.... keeping all right?
<Slart> Blizzerand: at least suggest the ubuntu site or something a bit more useful
<bullgard4> Evolution: Clicking Help > Contents: What file (name?) will this call?
<Slart> papul: install the package firefox-3.5, as ubottu told you
<dury> fjordlord: would you please answer me a question about k3b?
<diablo22> how can i activate a proxy in a console  ? I have a proxy server with AUTH. I know i can use #Export http_proxy. However i dont want to include my password there. Is there a way that the console ask for it interactively.
<mike_s> Aijse: do you have a working s-video config? :-)
<grawity> diablo22: No.
<vegas_> humm plz i want to compile a *.c file (z0ne.c v1.1) but it's doesn't work. i have correctly installed build-essential pasket...plz a z0ne userr here?
<jrib> !compile > vegas_
<ubottu> vegas_, please see my private message
<Slart> vegas_: "doesn't work" doesn't really give us a lot to work with.. do you get any error messages?
<richardcavell> what service runs on port 31416?  It's open on my machine and I want to stop whatever's responding on that port if I can
<Anish> OK guys
<fjordlord> dury, hi
<Anish> I tried out the method of removing and putting back USB
<Anish> But I just got the "Black screen of death"
<DeannaT2> rkpisanu, rkpisanu, i only found it in german: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/OpenTTD here are the links and what to do with cat
<vegas_> so the error messsage is so long for ctrl+v here ><
<Blizzerand> vegas_ : Did you install g++ to begin with
<Aijse> mike_s, yes, but it's not for the same card you have and it is for my media pc so that one doesnt have to use a "normal" screen aswell
<grawity> !pastebin | vegas_
<ubottu> vegas_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fjordlord> dury, what has k3b to do with my usb phone?
<Anish> It said that GNOME could not recognize power settings
<Anish> And then just became black
<Anish> But I could shut down
<Slart> richardcavell: you can google for "port 31416", there are several sites that offer port listings with info on daemons and such
<Slart> richardcavell: http://www.dshield.org/port.html?port=31416  this is one
<Anish> This time however, no modprobe-fatal-could not find message
<mike_s> Aijse: i have heard its pretty difficult to get that connection with an ati card! :-(
<DeannaT2> rkpisanu, ah, found it in english: http://wiki.openttd.org/Installation_FAQ#What_files_do_I_need_from_TTD.3F
<richardcavell> okay, it's the BOINC manager
<rkpisanu> ok DeannaT2
<dury> I got 23 MB to put it in a cd..... after burnning 23 MB in a cd..... is there a choice add more megabytes in that CD
<Anish> Im trying without taking out and removing USB but it shows the same error
<Anish> dury: It must be a CD-R
<Slart> dury: there is usually an option to "leave cd open" or similar..
<Aijse> mike_s, yes it took me quite some time to figure out, was some time ago but I believe this line in xorg.conf was important.  Option "monitor-S-video" "TV-monitor"
<Anish> Once burned lost forever
<Slart> dury: there's another phrase used for it too.. but I can't remember it atm.. something like "finish cd"
<Suugaku> I forget what program I have to install to send the sound to my headphone...
<Anish> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dury> fjordlord: has k3b a option to leave it open
<mike_s> Aijse: ok ill try to figure it out! thanks :-)
<Aijse> mike_s, and I also had to specify the resolution
<dury> fjordlord: sorry I misunderstand your question
<Anish> Can anyone help meee/
<Anish> Please?
<Aijse> mike_s, under monitor something like Option  "PreferredMode"  "800x600", or whatever your tv res is
<iceroot> !ask | Anish
<ubottu> Anish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jun_> can someone please tell me what the command to show all the attached storage devices is please?
<Anish> OK
<Slart> vegas_: ok, for starters.... don't use root to compile.. it's just needed when you want to install something.. so lose the sudo
<bullgard4> Evolution: Clicking Help > Contents: What file (name?) will this call?
<vegas_> ok
<Slart> vegas_: second..  when you get a lot of "implicit declaration of bla bla bla" it might be a good idea to see if you've missed one of the dependencies
<DeannaT2> rkpisanu, with synaptic then install openttd (multiverse
<Slart> vegas_: the program you're trying to compile might need something else to be installed before you can compile it.. usually it's available in a blabla-dev package
<rkpisanu> DeannaT2, how ^
<Aijse> !paste
<william56> hey, anyone know how to get more specific colors than just the names with fbsetroot?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> vegas_: this information should be listed in the documentation of the program.. it's usually in a file called README or INSTALL
<mike_s> Aijse: no
<lillis> So I'm running ubuntu netbook remix and just after installing it everything works fine. I then run the ~100 updates that the update manager tells me to, and then I reboot the system after this is finished. WHen I get back, my Desktop doesn't work as intended (?). If I browse the file system (using a terminal or a file manager or whatever) I can see all the stuff that's in the the ~/Desktop folder, but it doesn't display on the Desktop
<lillis> did something break or is this change intentional?
<Slart> vegas_: if none of those files exist you should look at the website where you found the source
<Aijse> mike_s, here is my device section http://paste.ubuntu.com/221096/
<lillis> note that I am running "gnome classic" desktop view, not the netbook remix one
 * arthurL is away: 
<william56> like, i want to put in colors like '0xff00ff' instead of 'purple' with fbsetroot
<DeannaT2> rkpisanu, system - system-- systemadministration -- synapticpaketverwaltung -- then you klick in this windows with all the prgramms and type openttd
<jrib> !away > arthurL
<ubottu> arthurL, please see my private message
<Anish> I tried using he method suggested by you guys, remove the USB and reinsert quickly. However, it said "GNOME cannot recognize the power plan ...." and showed me the black screen of death (The message was a yellow popup on the upper right hand side of the screen). I tried booting without removing usb, but it shows me the same message - www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/221097
<jrib> lillis: is nautilus running now?  It takes care of your desktop
<rkpisanu> is the same with command line sudo apt-get install openttd, but dont work
<mike_s> Aijse: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221099/
<EMKO1> i setup Int
<lillis> jrib: it wasnt, i started it and now the stuff is displayed on my desktop. i'll try and reboot again to see if it autostarts, because it should right?
<jrib> lillis: right
<lillis> jrib: thank you for the help :)
<EMKO1> i setup internet shareing for my other computer it works fine but i have to type sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 everytime i turn on the computer that is shareing the internet is there a way to get this to load up automaticly?
<Slart> EMKO1: what version of ubuntu?
<Slart> EMKO1: server or desktop, I mean
<what_if> EMKO1: set the IP static in /etc/network/interfaces
<Aijse> mike_s, if you want to use S video you have to add line 7,8 and 9 from my xorg, the problem will be though that then your normal screen is not configured any more, you'd have to do some investigation how to get both screens to work
<nsadmin> EMKO1: so you don't have your interfaces set up
<EMKO1> its a desktop minimal version so i can only type commands to it
<Slart> EMKO1: then go with what_if's advice
<Aijse> mike_s make sure you add them in the Device section
<what_if> EMKO1: look at 'man interfaces' it will tell you the syntax for static IP :)
<EMKO1> i try to edit the interface but it would always say filed to get et0 up or something like that but if i type that command it works
<what_if> EMKO1: hmmm.... can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<nsadmin> EMKO1: "something like that" is too fuzzy, can you be more specific?
<Anish> I tried using he method suggested by you guys, remove the USB and reinsert quickly. However, it said "GNOME cannot recognize the power plan ...." and showed me the black screen of death (The message was a yellow popup on the upper right hand side of the screen). I tried booting without removing usb, but it shows me the same message - www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/221097. I am using Jaunty and I have an AMD 64 bit processor and the image on the USB is i 386. Can 
<EMKO1> i setup my wireless fine with static ip but the eth0 when i try always fails
<oratos> Kalispera sas
<nsadmin> EMKO1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Agat0n> Hey lads.
<Anish> AND lasses BTW
<nsadmin> then pastebinit < /etc/network/interfaces
<Agat0n> I have a annoyin problem. I've removed the bar that's at the bottom of the screen.. and I can't find where to get it back
<jrib> Agat0n: right click on an existing panel -> add new panel
<Agat0n> Oh, so simple..
<johnliu> Is there anyone could plese tell me how to use it?
<jrib> johnliu: how to use what?
<johnliu> ubuntu server
<johnliu> yes
<jrib> johnliu: you mean how to install it or?
<johnliu> chatting online
<EMKO1> http://pastebin.com/m65b79263 thats my interfaces
<nsadmin> johnliu: as you might imagine, that's a very large question
<jrib> johnliu: what is it that you want to do *exactly*?
<laeg> A more permanent way is to disable the loading of the PC speaker kernel module. Add 'blacklist pcspkr'  to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file, to blacklist and stop the module for loading at boot - this file does not exist, is it meant to be blacklist.conf? i'd just create it but the ubuntu docs do say *add*...
<Slart> laeg: blacklist.conf sounds correct
<what_if> EMKO1: your gateway is invalid for ETH0 given your netmask... is unreachable on interface
<johnliu> But I think my English is very poor
<nsadmin> OK... your eth0 address is not within the network youspecifiied
<jrib> johnliu: your english seems good, just try to explain what you want to do
<laeg> Slart: ty
<mike_s> Aijse: ok i will try..have to leave now...thanks! :-)
<Slart> laeg: you're welcome
<lazarus> i think ubuntu tweak should be added to official repos
<EMKO1> sorry i dont understand what the means
<jrib> !packaging > lazarus
<ubottu> lazarus, please see my private message
<nsadmin> plus you have gateways on both interfaces
<nsadmin> which one is the internal?
<nsadmin> which represents "the rest of the internet"?
<EMKO1> the eth0 is for to share the ath0 connection
<bernardlychan> hey does anyone know how to get a static ip address with wlan0?
<bernardlychan> (not eth0)
<Anish> I tried using he method suggested by you guys, remove the USB and reinsert quickly. However, it said "GNOME cannot recognize the power plan ...." and showed me the black screen of death (The message was a yellow popup on the upper right hand side of the screen). I tried booting without removing usb, but it shows me the same message - www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/221097. I am using Jaunty and I have an AMD 64 bit processor and the image on the USB is i 386. Can 
<Anish> I tried using he method suggested by you guys, remove the USB and reinsert quickly. However, it said "GNOME cannot recognize the power plan ...." and showed me the black screen of death (The message was a yellow popup on the upper right hand side of the screen). I tried booting without removing usb, but it shows me the same message - www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/221097. I am using Jaunty and I have an AMD 64 bit processor and the image on the USB is i 386. Can 
<richardcavell> bernardlychan: Yes. Turn off DHCP and select manual
<FloodBot2> Anish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsadmin> so your internet is coming in on ath0
<what_if> EMKO1: in the file you posted the address is 192.168.0.1, but the network is 192.168.1.0/24 so the address cannot be used...
<nsadmin> right?
<bernardlychan> richardcavell, how?
<richardcavell> bernardlychan: System->Preferences->Network Connections
<bernardlychan> thanks
<Zabadda> has anyone installed a distro to an external ESATA HDD?
<nsadmin> what_if: notice he copy/pasted from the other interface
<MonsieurBon> hi
<nsadmin> in order to straighten this out we have to know what he intends
<EMKO1> arg this is soo confusing sorry im that soo good with this stuff
<richardcavell> bernardlychan: find the connection you want, then go to edit at the right hand side, then IPv4 settings, then change from DHCP to manual
<MonsieurBon> after the newest updates my xserver won't start anymore. I reinstalled the NVIDIA drivers but still nothing. any help here?
<bernardlychan> thanks richardcavell
<nsadmin> EMKO1: we have to know exactly how you want this to work first
<bernardlychan> richardcavell: would u know how to do this using kde?
<nsadmin> one thing I'm not understanding
<EMKO1> what im doing is making my ath0 internet connection share it to the eth0 so when i plug in my cable to my laptop it gets internet
<Agat0n> jrib, before program lay themselfs in the bottom panel.. but they don't know.. how do i modify that back?
<richardcavell> bernardlychan: lol.  No.
<bernardlychan> kk. no worries. thanks.
<EMKO1> it works fine but i have to type that ifconig command everytime i turn on the computer
<nsadmin> is why do you not have a real IP?
<lillis> Okay, it seems Nautilus doesn't launch when my Ubuntu (Jaunty netbook remix) starts, so the desktop etc doesn't display icons. I cant find any settings in nautilus for starting it with Gnome, so I wonder what I should do. Is there an easy auto-start solution?
<grawity> nsadmin: Those _are_ "real" IPs too.
<nsadmin> no, they're unroutable
<jrib> Agat0n: right click -> add to panel -> window list
<grawity> So?
<nsadmin> so, I'm not understanding why
<nztal> are there some easy to use photo scanner software for ubuntu ? i had tried to use ose one at one some time ago but it didn't appear too easy to use
<Aijse> Is it possible to create several Screen entries in the Serverlayout section of your xorg.conf, to get for example a tv and a normal screen working?
<nsadmin> and that's equivalent to understanding what he wants
<Agat0n> jrib, thanks alot for helpin me.. I've only been usin linux for three months and I enjoy every second of it.
<Aijse> nztal, I use Xsane, prety straight forward
<Agat0n> brb systemreboot
<what_if> EMKO1: then remove everything after the "address 192.168.0.1" line and try it. That much should work then
<nsadmin> EMKO1: so your inside net is the wired net?
<EMKO1> whats a inside net?
<nsadmin> you're trying to share the internet right?
<EMKO1> yes
<EMKO1> ath0 is my internet its wireless
<nsadmin> and you're getting the internet from wireless
<nsadmin> right?
<EMKO1> yes
<EMKO1> yes
<rainbowinfinity> i need to installl the qcad-doc... i have the qcad installed, but no manual
<nsadmin> and so that leaves the eth0, the wired.
<nsadmin> what do you want to do with that?
<EMKO1> yea
<Aijse> s it possible to create several Screen entries in the Serverlayout section of your xorg.conf, to get for example a tv and a normal screen working?
<EMKO1> mostyl connect my laptop so i can grap files faster
<diddy> How can I tell Ubuntu to always use Firefox to open html files that I double-click?
<nsadmin> so all the computers getting the shared internet connect with wires, yes?
<jrib> !defaultapp | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<EMKO1> the computer is a htpc has all my media on it and the wireless is to slow transfer files
<jrib> Aijse: what card do you have?
<what_if> EMKO1: bottom line... if you typing' ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.0.1 ' causes it to work then that is the only info that needs to be in the interfaces file... delete everything after the "address" line in the file and it should work just fine. the extra options are confusing the system
<nsadmin> so you want faster transfer inside your house
<Aijse> jrib, ati radeon 9250 and ati radeon 9550
<thewizord> HI EVERYONE!
<diddy> jrib: Thank you!
<badipod> HI
<Capt_Planet> HOLA
<thewizord> HOW GOES IT ?!
<nsadmin> yes?
<badipod> NOT TI
<nsadmin> your caps lock seems to be stuck...
<badipod> TOO BAD
<jrib> !tvout | Aijse
<ubottu> Aijse: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<badipod> YES. THEY DO.
<EMKO1> not really i sometimes want some files to tranfster to my laptop to take to work much faster then waiting for the wireless speeds
<jrib> Aijse: try that
<thewizord> SOMEONE BROKED IT OFF :(
<Aijse> jrib, thnx
<badipod> O RLY
<thewizord> I BLAME UBUNTU COS AFTER I FORMATTED MY CAPS FELL OFF... THEY OWE ME A NEW CAPSLOCK
<Itty> hi guys, was wondering if someone could help me with pureftpd
<Capt_Planet> bleh My ubuntu IS broken...AnD Caps locktoo
<jrib> thewizord: stop
<badipod> YEAH thewizord
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help fix my installation of qcad...it have no manual docs
<jrib> badipod, thewizord: I'm going to ban both of you in a second
<thewizord> WE BANNED YOUR MOM LAST NIGHT COCKKNOCKER!
<Capt_Planet> rofl
 * grawity waits.
<EMKO1> what_if i just tryed that it didnt work
<Itty> pure ftpd anyone? need some help
<EMKO1> if-up.d/mountnfs[ath0]: waiting for interface eth0 before doing NFS mounts
<EMKO1> Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet.
<EMKO1> Failed to bring up eth0.
<EMKO1> i got that
<FloodBot2> EMKO1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EMKO1> sorry
<Capt_Planet> FloodBot2: fail
<nsadmin> EMKO1 ok, edit the file
<badipod> LOL THAT GUY GOT BANNED
<nsadmin> and you're changing the network line to read:
<nsadmin> network 192.168.0.0
<rainbowinfinity> does anyone know qcad???
<nsadmin> rainbowinfinity: I could probably cover it on piano if you hum a few bars...
<richardcavell> nsadmin: boom boom
<rainbowinfinity> nsadmin..lol..i have it installed, but it has not doc manual
<nsadmin> EMKO1: and the broadcast line should read:
<Itty> I have a vm running ubuntu server 9.04, and installled pureftpd on it.  it worked fine until I added two new users. I can still log in as the original admin user but not as the new ones.  Anything special I need to d?
<nsadmin> broadcast 192.168.0.255
<nsadmin> and get rid of the gateway line
<igsen> rainbow, try to search for qcad-doc in synaptic
<richardcavell> Itty: you mean you can still log into pureftpd as the original user?
<Capt_Planet> 25.063 kiloseconds
<Itty> yes
<nsadmin> save the file, exit, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0
<richardcavell> but you can't log in to pureftpd from the other usernames
<fogobogo> it's 57.38 ks
<Itty> exactly
<Capt_Planet> oops
<Capt_Planet> lo siento
<richardcavell> Itty: Add the new users to the pureftpd group using sudo
<nsadmin> then see if it works
<rainbowinfinity> igsen..i'm still really new at ubuntu...i just add apps from the add/remove app tab on the bottom of my applications dropdown
<freeqstyler> hi
<EMKO1> same thing Failed to bring up eth0.
<richardcavell> Itty: Or better, use the GUI under System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<vprm> grubconf has retired. there is a Gnome System Tool, includes a grub configuration utility . how  do i use it???
<vprm> where is it??
<igsen> rainbow, you can't find synaptic?
<Lambdacore> WINDOWS IS THE BEST OS EVER FUCK YEAH BILL GATES
<Lambdacore> WINDOWS IS THE BEST OS EVER FUCK YEAH BILL GATES
<Lambdacore> WINDOWS IS THE BEST OS EVER FUCK YEAH BILL GATES
<richardcavell> someone wants to get banned
<Lambdacore> WINDOWS IS THE BEST OS EVER FUCK YEAH BILL GATES
<Lambdacore> WINDOWS IS THE BEST OS EVER FUCK YEAH BILL GATES
<Capt_Planet> LOL
<Lambdacore> WINDOWS IS THE BEST OS EVER FUCK YEAH BILL GATES
<hullap> :\
<Itty> I am at command line only (server edition) and there isnt a pureftpd or anything similar to that group in /etc/group
<rainbowinfinity> sorry..brainfart..couldn't remember where it was
<madpinger> and they try to call linux users fanbois :p
<Evelina> I have installed python-feedparser from the recipitories but how do I run it? I tried >>>import feedparser as the manual says, but I only get an error because of invalid token >. How do I run python-feedparser?
<freeqstyler> i installed python-gnome2-extras on my intrepid, synaptic installed and upgraded some dependiences, but now i see only black screen and busy cursor instead of gdm
<EMKO1> nsadmin i think it worked let me try thanks for the help
<Capt_Planet> so many trollers ;D
<Itty> funny thing is its working fine on a server with from what I can tell an identical setup
<Capt_Planet> .
<richardcavell> Itty: there has to be a group for your ftp thing
<igsen> rainbow, App>>system>>Synaptic Package Manager (I'm in Xubuntu)
<abdul45> i need help can anyone help me on cam issues ?
<richardcavell> Itty: you just need to find it
<abdul45> Please help me
<rainbowinfinity> igsen..i found it, i just had a brain fart
<abdul45> anyone who know anything about ubuntu
<Capt_Planet> who uses sudo? ....not secure...SU -C
<Nehyx> abdul45: ask question :)
<DigitalKiwi> lulz
<larkin> hey guys ..
<igsen> rainbow, goodluck then!
<Itty> richardcavell: is there a command that shows what groups a user is in instead of looking in /etc/group
<abdul45> Nehyk i want to be able to view web cams from yahoo and aim all the window ones how can i do it???
<larkin> could anyone kindly help me on the sound card problem ?
<richardcavell> Itty: id
<nsadmin> Itty groups
<richardcavell> jrib: Why'd you ban Capt_Planet?
<richardcavell> nsadmin: Yeah, that too
<Emery> is their an Xorg -autoconfigure or something ...
<callan> richardcavell: not a fan of gen y television
<sidcley> irc.freenode.net
<larkin> no one.............
<richardcavell> callan: I'm just a little intrigued as to why.
<callan> well it was a preachy show
<mOrO^> larkin: sound is tricky :)
<nsadmin> larkin: not much info yet, except the problem has something to do with sound
<Itty> on my other VM I tried the same thing and it seems to work
<Itty> I can log in with the other users and they are chrooted where they should be
<abdul45> so do u know anything that can help me?
<PPP_> is it possible to use microphone in pidgin like yahoo messenger ?
<Nehyx> PPP_: I think so
<lvlefisto> PPP_: not yet
<fornix> PPP_: no
<PPP_> Nehyx: how can i call in pidgin ?
<fornix> PPP_: u can't
<abdul45> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I CAN DOWNLOAD A PROGRAM SO I CAN WATCH AIM CAMS OR YAHOO CAM?
<PPP_> fornix: yes i agree too
<Nehyx> !caps | abdul45
<ubottu> abdul45: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<diyqiao> client quit
<abdul45> i am sorry
<diyqiao> quit
<PPP_> Nehyx: it's not possible
<Nehyx> PPP_: ok sorry :P
<Emery> is their an Xorg -autoconfigure or something ...
<PPP_> how can i call in linux  ?
<PPP_> how can i call in linux using microphone ?
<Nehyx> PPP_: install wine, and then install win programm with wine
<fornix> PPP_: skype
<lvlefisto> PPP_: try kopete, emesene, amsn
<Nehyx> or that
<Itty> PPP_ use skype works
<Itty> for voip
<mOrO^> larkin: post the url in here to nsadmin
<PPP_> fornix: Itty thanks
<abdul45> so i am guessing i am just out of luck?
<Agat0n> is it possible to change the name of "this" computer?
<slowbuntu> hello people
<mOrO^> nsadmin: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/77362  <-------here is hisproblem, I coulnt help him
<Jethro> can anyone tell me why the font looks so bad on wikipedia when i am using firefox? is there a way to change the font?
<Evelina> Anyone know why python-feedparser can't be run from Terminal by: >>> import feedparser
<what_if> the name is set in the /etc/hostname file
<Evelina> Do I have to install something or why dowsn't the Terminal understand three > as python command?
<lvlefisto> how can i change gnome-do's weather docklet to match my city?
<Jethro> right click the applet?
<nsadmin> larkin: I have a similar chip (an hda-intel) and I had to give the driver a "model=something"
<lvlefisto> Jethro: it hasn't an option for configure it when i right click it.
<Jethro> donno then man. im new myself and i couldn't get gnome do to do what i wanted it to
<Jethro> i like awn better
<geirha> Evelina: Start a python shell by typing "python" in the terminal, then run "import feedparser" when you see the python-prompt ">>>"
<Itty> richardcavell: are you still there
<what_if> Evelina: the import command must be called from inside the python interpreter... linux won't recognize >>> as calling python as that is just the propt of the interpreter
<larkin> nsadmin: would you be detail ? i don't understand "model=something"
<what_if> propt = prompt :/
<richardcavell> Itty: yep
<Itty> I am getting the message 421 service not available, remote server has closed connection | No control connection for command: Permission denied
<Itty> when I log in using one of those users
<Jethro> is there a way to make the font on wikipedia in firefox look better? is that the default font for firefox?
<nsadmin> larkin: the snd-hda-intel driver accepts a parameter, that looks like this: model=<name> where you replace <name> with the name of the specific flavor of the chipset
<Itty> it indicates the user isnt authorized to make the connection but I dont see a ftp group on either of my VMs and one of them works
<Evelina> giaco: Ok, thanks.
<geirha> !imagebin | Jethro
<ubottu> Jethro: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<giaco> no problem, I use to solve problems without any word
<nsadmin> I happen to know this only because I have a similar situation... and without supplying the model name, the card emitted a squeal
<Evelina> what_if: Thank you, I thought Linux automatically started python when I wrote >>>, thank you telling me how it really works.
<Agat0n> what_if, I've located the file you were talkin about but It says I can't save.. how do i open it as root?
<richardcavell> Itty: Are you sure that the user who can use the software and the users who can't are members of the same groups?
<defrysk> alt-[PrtScr] makes a screeny of the active app
<Agat0n> i mean I can open it as root with sudo /etc
<Agat0n> but how do i edit it
<what_if> Agat0n: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<amikrop> Which tool can I use for as a simple task as, "crop an mp3 to end before its normal time"? I want it easy and straightforward. Thanks. :-)
<Itty> richardcavell: no they are all members of their own user group, 1000 1001 1002
<Jethro> does it put the screen shot in my clip board or automatically save the screenshot?
<richardcavell> Itty: but all other groups?
<larkin> nsadmin: so what do you think i should replace by ?
<geirha> Jethro: Pops up with a dialog that asks you where you want to save it
<nsadmin> so you have to find out what particular flavor your hda-intel is, and feed that information to the driver
<richardcavell> like, whatever you get when you type groups, the other users get the same groups too?
<ross_> i have a question regarding sound
<Itty> the two new ones have no other group associations
<nsadmin> that's the bad part, you have to find out
<Itty> the original has a couple admin and service? associations
<Itty> but like I said it looks that way on both VMs and one works fine
<ross_> i just installed the latest version of ubuntu
<ross_> and it seems that the audio is not working
<DigitalKiwi> amikrop: audacity?
<bernardlychan> hey, does anyone know how to customize the boot splash screen? i downloaded a so called theme for it, and it's in a tar.gz file
<nsadmin> what is the hardware exactly? is it on a motherboard or on a separate card?
<richardcavell> Itty: well, don't you want the other users to have the same groups?
<ross_> can someone people help me?
<amikrop> DigitalKiwi: ok, thanks
<DigitalKiwi>      Audacity is a program that lets you manipulate digital audio waveforms
<larkin> on motherboard
<Suugaku> I want to send the sound stream to my headphone, I know there is a program to do this, which one ?
<Itty> richardcavell: I may delete them and create pureftpd virtual ftp only users
<richardcavell> Itty: The user who is able to log in to pureftpd, what does it get when you type group?
<leaf-sheep> !sound | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Suugaku> (I also know I have to install it)
<bernardlychan> hey, does anyone know how to customize the boot splash screen? i downloaded a so called theme for it, and it's in a tar.gz file
<larkin> i have no idea how to find out the flavor.....
<kostia> Привет всем! Есть кто русскоговорящий?))
<Hoss> I know that ext3 partitions dont "need" defragging, but if one would want to do it, is there an app for it?
<nsadmin> ok, what is the exact brand and model and revision of that motherboard?
<richardcavell> Hoss: no
<jpds> !ru | kostia
<ubottu> kostia: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lvlefisto> i found it. Thanks anyway.
<larkin> giga
<geirha> !usplash | bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bernardlychan> thanks geirha
<elad`> How do I check how much memory firefox is using?
<leaf-sheep> ross_: Run "alsamixer" in the terminal.  Set all bars to high and if you see any blue/gray "m", press M to unmute.
<Jethro> http://i32.tinypic.com/2qrzkvn.jpg  that is the screenshot for my problem even though you cant tell much from the screenshot
<larkin> can use any cmd to list the detail ?
<Itty> uid=1000(steve) gid=1000(steve) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),115(lpadmin),116(sambashare),117(admin),1000(steve)
<ross_> leaf_sheep: how do i run the alsamixer
<geirha> elad`: Try running "top" in a terminal
<ross_> leaf_sheep: what is the command?
<Jethro> the font is small and blocky and some parts of the letters are bolder than the others and some letters are lower than the others. is that the default font for firefox?
<elad`> Nothing more fine-grained?
<leaf-sheep> ross_: You will soon learn that terminal is your best friend.  It's in Application.
<richardcavell> Itty: I don't know which one of those makes the difference.  Why don't you just add them all to the new users and see if it makes the difference?
<ross_> leaf_sheep: yes but what is the command to run alsamixer?
<leaf-sheep> Jethro: No. The SS looks ugly.  It's not what I have for sure.  Did you check Fonts under Appearances?
<Jethro> what is ss?
<leaf-sheep> ross_: The command "alsamixer"
<geirha> elad`: Fine grained? The VIRT column shows you how much virtual memory it uses in total (real+swap)
<defrysk> screenshot
<Itty> richardcavell: I will add them one by one and test after each, that way I will know what one fixes it if one does
<leaf-sheep> Jethro: Screenshot.
<Jethro> and what font would you suggest
<irvan> hi all
<richardcavell> Itty: I was going to suggest add them all and then subtract them one at a time
<Hoss> is ext4 availible on 8.10?
<irvan> i want to use a headphone and a mic wit my pingin and kopete
<leaf-sheep> Jethro: I'll paste my font SS ands ee if you have same thing.
<Itty> oh ok
<Jethro> ok good
<leaf-sheep> Jethro: s/ee/see.
<elad`> I'm being told 0.8/2.0 gigabytes of memory are being used, but when I look at the processes, I can't see more than 10% of the memory being used.
<ross_> leaf_sheep: ok
<larkin> nsadmin: i have provided more info. in the end in that web ...you see them ?
<ross_> leaf_sheep: i see it but how do i know that it's working or not
<nsadmin> is there any way to get a list of snd-hda-intel model names supported by the module?
 * defrysk uses liberation sans and liberation mono for fixed width
<Hoss> richardcavell: does 8.10 offer ext4?
<richardcavell> Given how much memory modern operating systems use, I'm surprised that we were even able to boot back when 64 Meg was standard
<leaf-sheep> Hoss: No. They added it in 9.04
<krull_> -list
<richardcavell> Hoss: not in the default installation
<Hoss> richardcavell:  So with the alternative cd then?
<richardcavell> Hoss: you need to upgrade the kernel among other things to get ext4 working
<geirha> Jethro: In firefox, Edit -> Preferences -> [Content] pane. What font does it say it uses? (Mine has serif, which looks good)
<leaf-sheep> Jethro: http://tinyurl.com/mj7psk
<richardcavell> Hoss: I don't understand what you mean.
<ross_> leaf_sheep: ok i figure it out lol
<nsadmin> larkin: the last one said what alsa version you have
<elad`> I'm being told 0.8/2.0 gigabytes of memory are being used, but when I look at the processes, I can't see more than 10% of the memory being used. What can this mean?
<leaf-sheep> ross_: Problem solved? :o
<Itty> richardcavell: I added all the groups to one of the users and get the same error when connecting with ftp localhost
<krull_> any 1 help config ogl for quake wars?
<Jethro> leaf-sheep we have the same. does wikipedia look bad for you?
<richardcavell> Itty: can you connect if you sudo from that user account?
<Jethro> its not JUST wikipedia, but that one is the worst
<fn][> Im missing the "host" command. how do I install this? i ts not in the synaptic repository
<larkin> nsadmin: i don't understand why the version of driver is 1.0.18rc3
<larkin> while others are 1.0.20
<leaf-sheep> Jethro: No. It looks beautiful.  Check your Firefox settings.  Default & Colors should be Serif + 16.
<Itty> richardcavell: nope
<leaf-sheep> Itty: You installed openssh-server?
<richardcavell> Itty: is your ftp daemon only accepting connections from certain users?
<Jethro> oh ok. i changed it to liberation sans in firefox and it looks great now.
<Jethro> sorry for the newbish queson.ti
<Itty> as far as I know it should be accepting from all users with UID > 100
<iwo> hey, does anyone know how i can change what app gets launched when i insert a blank cd or dvd?
<grawity> Jethro: Do you have font smoothing enabled?
<Itty> except anonymous
<geirha> elad`: If by 10% you mean the %MEM column, that shows % of total memory, including swap
<Jethro> not sure, where do i enable that?
<iwo> at the moment, the 'CD/DVD Creator' is launched (must have chosen this at some point)
<defrysk> Jethro, liberation fonts are pretty good :)
<richardcavell> Itty: I can't help you further, man.  Good luck with it.
<iwo> but i want to launch Brasero instead
<Itty> ok thanks for trying
<grawity> Jethro: If it's in GNOME, go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts.
<nsadmin> the driver can be compiled separately from the kernel, but that's harder (you have to do some setup work for that). so, mostly the alsa drivers come in particular kernels
<iwo> Tried System > Preferences > Preferred Applications, but it's not in there :(
<elad`> geirha, oh, that explains it. So how do I see what's taking up so much of my physical memory?
<leaf-sheep> Itty: How do you install for FTP access? openssh-server?
<grawity> Jethro: Also, what version of Firefox do you have and how did you install it? (Updating it with Ubuntuzilla tends to mess up fonts.)
<Itty> leaf-sheep: I am using pureftpd
<Jethro> i have 3.0 i cant figure out how to install 3.5
<Itty> not using SCP
<leaf-sheep> Itty: Ahh I se.
<leaf-sheep> Jethro: firefox-3.5 is in the repo as a separate package from firefox-3.0.
<Jethro> what is the apt-get command for 3.5?
<grawity> Jethro: You can install 3.5 by either a) using the Ubuntuzilla tool (will always get the latest one, but needs some font configuration), or b) installing the firefox-3.5 package from official repositories - this will NOT overwrite 3.0
<larkin> nsdmin: you mean i have to compile the kernel ?
<grawity> Jethro: The Ubuntu package is firefox-3.5.
<Jethro> ok thank you
<grawity> Jethro: But like I just said, it will install as a separate program and will not overwrite the current 3.0
<geirha> elad`: No wait, the %MEM is indeed ammount of physical memory in use. But you only see the ones that use the most
<irvan> has does pingin  got voice funtion like using microphone
<grawity> irvan: Pidgin does not support voice or video.
<zleap> hi
<geirha> elad`: ps, with the right option, can give you a list of all
<peabody> I installed the inetutils-ftpd package http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/net/inetutils-ftpd and there's absolutely no instructions as to how it is installed or used, but I found the changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/i/inetutils/inetutils_1.6-1/changelog says that it uses inetutils-inetd script, however I have no such script installed on my system... does anyone use this ftpd or know how the package install
<elad`> geirha, I'm looking at all those taking up more than ~0.0%, and it doesn't add up.
<zleap> what is the content management system similar to drupal called
<nsadmin> larkin: I hope not... but still want to know your exact chipset... since your sound chipset is on your mobo, need to know your exact motherboard brand, model and revision
<grawity> zleap: Joomla?
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> i am sorting out the dclug wiki site,  so i will add that
<Jethro> "the command apt-get install firefox-3.5" returned "could not find package"
<irvan> so which application do u think i can use kpete
<vprm> how do i use gnome to change the 'boot order'??
<grawity> Jethro: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<leaf-sheep> grawity: firefox-3.5 is firefox-3.5.1 -- People don't believe it and goes off using Ubuntuzilla tool. :(
<grawity> leaf-sheep: huh?
<vegombrei> i bought a new compaq presario cq40 .. it came with windows vista basic ... i wanna install the 64 bit ubuntu on this but forums there say many have tried this on a similar laptop .. apparently installation is successfull but there's no sound ... 3 people in the forum have this issue and have been unable to fix this .. does anyone have any suggestions? i hate windows and i need ubuntu on that pc but i need sound .. is there a work around this?
<elad`> I have 2gb of physical memory, and top claims they're fully used. All I'm running is firefox, totem and compiz. How can this be?
<ernetas`d> Good morning.
<grawity> leaf-sheep: ah, right... security update
<Jethro> grawity 8.10
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<peabody> elad`: which application does it say is using all that memory?
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Yeah. Security update, not UI update.  People complains about non-FF logo and UI all times. :D
<larkin> nsadmin: how to get that info. ? lspci -v   ?
<elad`> peabody, it doesn't:
<elad`> Mem:   2033680k total,  2020016k used,    13664k free,    11744k buffers
<elad`> Swap:  5952040k total,   131928k used,  5820112k free,  1442456k cached
<nsadmin> did you build this computer?
<vegombrei> bazhang: hello?
<K99Brain> elad`, most of the mem it's used as a buffer, it's normal
<elad`> Buffer for...?
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: What link?
<elad`> No particular process?
<Jethro> is firefox 3.5 not available for 8.10????
<grawity> Jethro: See the link ubottu gave you.
<K99Brain> elad`, uhm, no, it's reallt used
<JDGBOLT>  JDGBOLT
<grawity> leaf-sheep: I just use Ubuntuzilla :) (The only problem - font settings - got fixed in ~10 minutes.)
<JDGBOLT> bleh
<geirha> elad`: rsz is physical mem, vsz is virtual: ps -e -o rsz,vsz,comm --sort rsz
<peabody> elad`: in top press F to make sure your appropriate fields are displayed
<elad`> Thanks. BRB.
<peabody> sorry f to make sure the right fields are displayed then F to sort them
<peabody> you can sort by memory usage, R reverses teh roder
<peabody> I installed the inetutils-ftpd package http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/net/inetutils-ftpd and there's absolutely no instructions as to how it is installed or used, but I found the changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/i/inetutils/inetutils_1.6-1/changelog says that it uses inetutils-inetd script, however I have no such script installed on my system... does anyone use this ftpd or know how the package install
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-in@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05641.html
<vprm> aanyone knows 'gnome'??
<Jethro> oh well that is kind of a bummer i cant use firefox 3.5
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: thats one guy .. if you google theres more with the same issue .. sound ... everything else works perfectly
<grawity> Jethro: You can
<Jethro> oh?
<eyotechnologi> helloo
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: I'm sure that is same for everybody with same hardware specs. :)
<Nehyx> vprm: yes, it's ubuntu desktop "system"
<jitendra> gkp.jk.1088@gmail.com
<nsadmin> larkin: how did you get this computer? is it a name brand? or s custom build?
<K99Brain> elad`, 1442456k cached
<Nehyx> vprm: in kubuntu is kde, and xubuntu xfce
<richardcavell> Jethro: You can, just install it manually
<Jethro> oh ok
<grawity> Jethro: The second way of updating, Ubuntuzilla, seems to work for Intrepid too - http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<Jethro> well thats the thing i dont know how to install it manually
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: Try this --> sudo alsactl init
<larkin> custom build ,,can find in handbook ?
<richardcavell> Jethro: Go to mozilla.com and download it
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: yeah bro ... however i think i have the 64 bit system ... its abit different from theirs but i think the sound card must be same therefore i might get the same error
<grawity> Jethro: But have you configured the font smoothing in GNOME?
<richardcavell> I am having difficulties opening port 22 on a Netgear modem. What's the best #channel for me to talk about that in
<ReedMace> Update Manager hangs whenever I click "Check" or "Install Updates". Didn't used to after first installed. Any help?
<Jethro> grawity yes i fix the font smoothing. it looks good now
<vprm> Nehyx-> i can't find the config utility??
<grawity> Jethro: Okay, can you tell me what exact settings you use? Because the official Firefox version needs them to be configured elsewhere...
<Jethro> richardcavell i dont know how to install an app from a .gz file
<richardcavell> Jethro: easy peasy
<richardcavell> Jethro: have you downloaded it to your desktop?
<Nehyx> vprm: home/user/.gnome2/*
<larkin> nsadmin: ga ep45 ds3l
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: dude i havent installed ubuntu 64v on it as yet ... i just bought the computer ... came home checked out forums and they say there's a sound issue
<Jethro> richardcavell not yet one second
<richardcavell> Jethro: you're downloading the correct version?
<Jethro> grawity i have all my fonts as liberation sans
<grawity> Jethro: I meant the smoothing settings
<Jethro> richardcavell i will be downloading from the firefox website
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: i need ubuntu on that notebook but i need to know if i can get the sound to work or it will all go in vain
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: I'm looking....
<richardcavell> okay
<gajo_p> hello, i'm having some trouble with the ubuntu livecd, it can't seem to enter X properly, i think it simply freezes (it ends on a black screen)
<richardcavell> Jethro: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<raboof> hi. i'd like to burn an iso, but brasero reports 'no available disk'.
<gajo_p> i'm using the 9.04 ubuntu livecd version (32 bit), and i could get into X with knoppix livecd
<raboof> i inserted an empty disk, and nothing appears in dmesg, /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<raboof> i am in the 'cdrom' group
<K99Brain> vegombrei, try the live cd, first
<larkin> nsadmin: it's realtek alc888
<larkin> what more info. need ?
<grawity> richardcavell: Does that .tar.bz2 contain an installer, or is it just binaries?
<vegombrei> K99Brain: downloading ....
<Jethro> grawity i have 96dpi sub pixel smothing and it looks pretty good
<richardcavell> grawity: Mate, I dunno
<grawity> Jethro: ...the exact settings, please?
<gajo_p> is there any way to get some sort of reason why X freezes on the livecd?
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: i wonder why nobody ever responds to forums when their problem is fixed?
<grawity> gajo_p: Does the rest freeze too? Can you open a virtual console? (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<richardcavell> vegombrei: I always do, to put the answer into the logs
<richardcavell> vegombrei: so the next person who searches for it will find the answer
<gajo_p> grawity: nah, i tried, tried even killing X with ctrl alt backspace (not sure if that's enabled though)
<vegombrei> richardcavell: exactly ... so people know what you did to fix it right
<richardcavell> vegombrei: of course
<gajo_p> grawity: it just freezes when it finishes loading up ubuntu
<grawity> gajo_p: I think Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is now disabled due to "accidients"
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: Too many people post that "Help!" on Ubuntu forums.  IRC -- You get better support.  Interactive and all that.  Forums are rather slow but it is useful for googling and find the solution.
<vegombrei> richardcavell: all i see is a problem ... people posting many solutions .. and the guy with the problem never replies with which solution fixed the problem
<dipin> l
<Jethro> grawity http://imagebin.org/56328
<vprm> Nehyx-
<Jethro> grawity that is my font settings window
<vprm> Nehyx-> i can't find it...
<gajo_p> grawity: oh wait, here it goes, i put the options with noacpi, acpi=off and similar stuff, all expect for that edd thing and "free software only", i can now see the mouse
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: you think i should take a chance and just install ... once installed ill get on irssi and mebbe you guys can help me then
<gajo_p> grawity: and i think it just might load :P
<Jethro> richardcavell i have the newest version of firefox downloaded to my desktop how do i instlal it from the gz file?
<grawity> Jethro: Thanks. Since the official Firefox doesn't seem to be using GNOME settings, so to get the same appearance you might need to download this file: http://sprunge.us/jdSV
<richardcavell> From the desktop just double click on it and see if you can expand it from there
<Jethro> ok
<grawity> richardcavell: It seems to have no installer, only the application itself.
<richardcavell> grawity: Okay
<richardcavell> grawity: Well, what choice does he have?  If he's on an old distro, he can't use the repos
<grawity> richardcavell: Ubuntuzilla?
<gajo_p> grawity: can i assume that by choosing those options while booting the livecd, they will be automatically copied to grub's menu.lst when it's installed?
<co_frog> #pontianak
<Jethro> richardcavell it opened with archive manager and is only a folder called firefox
<richardcavell> Jethro: Do you know how to manually install it
<grawity> Jethro: http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<Jethro> no
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: LiveCD.  Run it and maybe we can help you getting your sound without the need to reboot.
<larkin> sdf
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: It's up to you.  I personally love linux more than Windows. :)
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: how? does the live cd have irssi?
<richardcavell> Jethro: go to that link and see what you find. It might be safer, since you're a newbie
<ReedMace> Update Manager hangs whenever I click "Check" or "Install Updates". Didn't used to after first installed. Any help?
<grawity> vegombrei: It has Xchat, IIRC.
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: No. Probably not.  You can still install it on LiveCD though and connect with us.
<Jethro> ok thanks
<grawity> vegombrei: And I'm sure it has Pidgin (which isn't the best for IRC, but usable)
<vegombrei> thanks guys
<gajo_p> grawity: i'm afraid it doesn't have xchat
<gajo_p> well, at least i can't seem to find it :P
<d3faz0r> hi guys
<grawity> gajo_p: It still should have Pidgin.
<SirErugor> yo
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<fumbles> you can install whatever you want on the livecd...
<grawity> gajo_p: And you can install your packages too
<d3faz0r> speaking from backtrack pre release
<gajo_p> grawity: yeh, i know, just saying
<d3faz0r> does anyone here use backtrack?
<nsadmin> larkin: it's starting to look like you need to download drivers from realtek
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<leaf-sheep> d3faz0r: This is not the right place to talk about backtrack. ;)
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<nsadmin> I have to leave, but take a look at this...
<d3faz0r> sorry leaf
<nsadmin> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=realtek+alc888+linux&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<d3faz0r> could you tell me where then?
<leaf-sheep> d3faz0r: #remote-exploit
<d3faz0r> i'm kinda lost to find a right place to talk about it
<d3faz0r> is this a channel?
<leaf-sheep> d3faz0r: Yes.
<nsadmin> no, it's an elephant!
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: dude there's one guy out there who successfully installed ubuntu on the same notebook .... only thing he says its 8.04 and not 9.10
<d3faz0r> good
<larkin> nsadmin: can use realtek driver directly ?
<d3faz0r> hold his nose then
<d3faz0r> lol
<raboof> k3b seems to work
<leaf-sheep> vegombrei: 8.04 LTS is very stable.  If that works, that mean you can get it to work in 9.04 (if you prefer living on cutting edge)
<vegombrei> leaf-sheep: i prefer living on the edge bro hehehe
<zetheroo> ﻿what's that command is to run a .deb from terminal?
<grawity> zetheroo: you don't run a .deb, you install it: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Dulak> zetheroo: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<K99Brain> zetheroo, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<nsadmin> run? you can install, unpack, configure, remove, purge and get info on a .deb
<nsadmin> dpkg --help
<zetheroo> thanks
<K99Brain> 4 answers in 15 seconds, lol
<jemblong> malang
<jemblong> buntu jomblomu
<zetheroo> can someone tell me whats wrong here http://pastebin.com/m720f1133
<jemblong> ruben
<ohir> 35°C uuuphh
<ohir> opps, wrong chan
<gajo_p> ohir: it's hot here as well
<ReedMace> No answers in 25 mins. Last time of asking for now. Update Manager hangs whenever I click "Check" or "Install Updates". Didn't used to after first installed. Any help?
<Roster> big problem
<Roster> when I try to apt-get install unzip
<Roster> root@roster:~# apt-get install unzip
<Roster> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Roster> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<elad`> Thanks.
<bazhang> Roster, did you try with sudo
<zetheroo> ﻿Roster: sudo
<zetheroo> ﻿Roster: as in sudo apt-get install
<Roster> root@roster:~# sudo apt-get install unzip
<Roster> sudo: unable to resolve host roster
<Roster> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Roster> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot2> Roster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K99Brain> Roster, close synaptic
<jefinc> ReedMace: you could try updating using sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> Roster, close other instances of apt such as add/remove synaptic etc
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: internet connectivity issue?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: maybe something to do with the hardware drivers for your Ethernet or Wireless hardware
<ReedMace> jefinc: can do it via apt-get. Just wondering why Update Manager hangs.
<Roster> ok, done
<bazhang> ReedMace, try closing synaptic add/remove and sudo apt-get update via terminal
<Roster> thank you
<Roster> see you
<ReedMace> Zetheroo: not a connectivity issue - everything else works fine
<kiwi> cant install 9.04 from usb stick. wrote the iso to the stick using unetbootin and changed the boot order on my t61 laptop. what i get is "Boot error". what now?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: have you opened Synaptic and refreshed the sources ?
<K99Brain> ReedMace, try to update in terminal
<K99Brain> ReedMace, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kiwi> 9.04 is not installable from usb stick?
<ReedMace> zetheroo: do I have to update sources in Synaptic Mnager?
<zetheroo> ReedMace its a good idea to
<scizzo-> How do I bind Volume up and Volume down to another device in Gnome?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: or you can do it in the terminal like K99Brain said
<scizzo-> At the moment thoose are set to Internal Audio but I want it to be bound to the other device
<The_Jag> Hi all
<ron_> hello
<The_Jag> any advice for a good photo manager instead of f-spot? I have just bought a Nikon D90
<ReedMace> zetheroo/k99Brain: that's what I have been doing. Just that Update Manager keeps coming up on screen to prompt for updates, but won't
<erUSUL> The_Jag: gthumb
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: ignore Update manager
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: open Synaptic Package Manager and hit the Reload button
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: by the way ... is this a fresh install ?...
<ReedMace> zetheroo: can't open synaptic manager - starts opening then closes iself
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: is this a fresh install?
<ReedMace> zetheroo: not a fresh install - its 9.04 installed when it came out
<brodymcd> question - how can it be that I install 9.04, wireless works great... then there are upgrades, it stops working - so I do another fresh install, it isn't working?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: open Terminal
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace
<bidossessi> hi all
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: sudo apt-get update
<bidossessi> i need help with this recurrent problem http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-bidossessi___.png
<ReedMace> zetheroo: ok
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: yes that sucks big time ...  :-/   I have stuck with Ubuntu Hardy LTS for those reasons ..
<Threetimes> A lot of themes have window borders of just 1 pixel. If you want to grab these borders to resize a window, you have to grab that single pixel. Can I change this?
<gangil> can somebody tell me how can I add a path to the environment variable?
<gangil> $PATH
<ricdanger> hi
<nyaa> hello, anyone know what permissions you need to give mpd so that I can run it without just giving it root?  (media playing daemon or whatnat) =)
<gangil> !PATH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH
<gangil> !$PATH
<ricdanger> what kind of software do you use to manage updates on multiple servers?
<grawity> Threetimes: No, but you can try this: Hold Alt, then right-click and drag the mouse.
<Threetimes> bidossessi: do you use ipppd?
<bidossessi> Threetimes, it was a mistake install that doesn't want to go away
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<irvan> does kopete support microphone
<FloodBot2> irvan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brodymcd> zetheroo: I have the dreaded broadcom 4312, but SOMEHOW it has worked before... is there a special place/people/resource beyond the forums? I'm so in over my head and desperate
<Threetimes> try sudo apt-get remove ipppd
<ReedMace> zetheroo: done update and upgrade with apt-get, restart required.
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: I don't know but i can have a quick look ....
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: good
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: reboot
<nyaa> Does anyone here have a fair amount of experience configuring mpd? trying to figure out a way not to run it as root =)
<Agat0n> I've opened hostname (cd /etc) - sudo nano hostname
<Agat0n> and it says .. ^0 to save
<Threetimes> grawity: when I reght-click I see a menu with minimize, restore, etc...
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: can you see wireless networks?
<Arancaytar> I am looking for a portable media player that plays Ogg Vorbis and syncs well with Rhythmbox/plays nice with Ubuntu in general. Any suggestions? Trying to avoid Apple and iTunes completely...
<grawity> Threetimes: Hm, try middle-click then. (I always get them confused)
<brodymcd> zetheroo: yes, just can't connect.... spins forever then gives up
<gangil>  can somebody tell me how can I add a path to the environment variable $PATH?
<Threetimes> grawity: that's it, thanks!
<grawity> Threetimes: You can also move with the left button.
<bidossessi> Threetimes, i get the same error
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: ok and any encyption?
 * Threetimes changes window borders to something better looking again
<brodymcd> zetheroo: no
<Threetimes> bidossessi: try that with the --purge option
<Threetimes> try sudo apt-get --purge remove ipppd
<grawity> gangil: For a temporary addition, use: export PATH="$PATH:/new/directory"
<nyaa> Arancaytar a lot of people suggest banshee, may want to try it out.  I'm working on getting mpd to work which is a pain but is supposed to be really awesome
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: so its an unsecure network ...
<grawity> gangil: To make it permanent, add that command to your ~/.bashrc
<brodymcd> zetheroo:> yes, unsecured
<scizzo-> How do I bind Volume up and Volume down to another device in Gnome (using pulseaudio)?
<Dio_> Hi all ^^
<skypilot> nyaa : have a look at the 'user' param. in /etc/mpd.conf
<israel1> Whats a good program that plays my music, that can get the CD information (artist, song name)?
<bidossessi> Threetimes, same error
<Arancaytar> nyaa: Thanks very much, I'll take a look
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: laptop?
<Dio_> rhythmbox obviosly or exaile
<Slurpee> Whenever I receive DHCP, my computer is not auto setting up the name server.  I always have to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf with a working nameserver.  it is really really annoying.
<Slurpee> any ideas?
<gangil> Thanks grawity :)
<Threetimes> bidossessi: search for makedev using synaptic, and install that. Then again try to remove ipppd.
<brodymcd> zetheroo: dell inspiron 1526 lap
<grawity> Slurpee: Open System -> Administration -> Network connections, choose your connection, and in the IPv4 tab select "DHCP (IP address only)". Then enter the DNS address you want.
<Agat0n> Is there anyway to "always" root a commando? I don't want to have to write sudo when i use the -f in ping..
<arand> Agat0n: you could make an alias in .bashrc
<grawity> Agat0n: How about not using such a small interval instead?
<Arancaytar> nyaa: Actually I'm looking for a hardware device (ie. an iPod alternative), not software, though. Are you saying banshee can sync with most of these devices, so it doesn't matter what I buy?
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: your sure that the hardware switch is on and that wireless is not disable in BIOS ? -- also are you running dual boot with Windows?
<Agat0n> grawity, Naw, it's fun.
<grawity> Agat0n: either "ping -fi 200", or alias ping="sudo ping"
<Agat0n> arand, I'll try to make an alias, thanks for the help
<Threetimes> Agat0n: add alias ping='sudo ping' to .bashrc
<Arancaytar> nyaa: I was considering a Cowon model due to their Ogg Vorbis support, but haven't yet researched beyond the Wikipedia "Comparison of portable players" page.
<thomas__> huhu
<arand> grawity: I don't think making an alias for ping might be such a good idea, rather "sping" for sudo ping or something,, Agat0n
<Breakz> awsfsdf
<Breakz> awsfsdf
<Breakz> awsfsdf
<Breakz> awsfsdf
<FloodBot2> Breakz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brodymcd> zetheroo: yes on, yes dual - baby needs fed... got to go - dangit!
<Agat0n> arand, why wouldn't that be such a good idea?
<zetheroo> ﻿brodymcd: ok
<grawity> arand: Other than the -f option, I see nothing bad there.
<israel1> How do I make exaile get the track names of the CD I'm currently listening to?
<arand> Agat0n: Well, if you'd want to use the "original" ping at any point...
<Agat0n> arand, this removes the ability to use normal ping?
<nyaa> Arancaytar thats not what I'm saying exactly, I don't know much in that area.  I've got an old thing called a MuVo that was fantastic, but I think only did mp3's. It's harder to find things for "unconventional" formats =(
<arand> Agat0n: well, everytime you write ping it will be interpreted as the alias command instead, so in a way, yes.
<Agat0n> grawity, I just paste to anywhere in the bash.bashrc? ping='sudo ping' to .bashrc
<usr13> has anyone tried to play Wizard 101 in linux? (via wine)?
<michealb22linux> good morn..
<arand> Agat0n: Hence I usually come up with new names for aliases, so I can still use the original command for the original application...
<nyaa> Arancaytar you could probably change the formats of things you have to mp3 if necessary =(
<happy> usr, check out the winedb on winehq.org
<happy> usr13 ^
<asso1> hello
<Agat0n> arand: But if I add ping='sudo ping' I don't change any names do I?
<Agat0n> I just remove the "sudo" part
<Arancaytar> nyaa: Well, there are plenty of models that do support ogg, and mp3/ogg pretty much covers my library. :)
<Agat0n> Right?
<nyaa> Arancaytar check this out http://handbrake.fr/?article=details
<happy> Agat0n: you can put an alias anywhere in .bashrc. alias ping='sudo ping'
<yellabs> hello all
<linxeh> why not put them in .bash_aliases ?
<michealb22linux> hello yellabs
<nyaa> Arancaytar it sounds like you know what you want much more than I do, I couldn't give a solid recommendation on an ogg player
<yellabs> so i have this themed gnome , but when i add an new user it defaults to the "normal" human theme, is there any way to set it that it uses my theme as system default?
<Arancaytar> nyaa: Well, thanks for your tips; the transcoder looks very interesting!
<arand> Agat0n: if you put down: alias ping='sudo ping' you will not be able to use ping _without_ sudo any longer, I guess...
<mzz> yellabs: it'd probably involve messing around in /etc/skel/
<nyaa> Skypilot I've looked at that, and I have commented it out to run as root, which works.. still I'd rather have it run without being root if able =/
<mzz> yellabs: or possibly in /etc/gconf actually, although don't do that by hand
<Agat0n> arand, I think I've been misunderstood, what I wanted to do was.. basicly I don't want to login as sudo when using the -f in ping
<ReedMace> zetheroo: back again, but still can't run synaptic package manager. Is it just the same as apt-get update?
<yellabs> hm, wich one? gconfig.xml.defaults?
<arand> Agat0n: ah... hmm
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: so in the terminal the update command works?
<ReedMace> zetheroo: yes
<Agat0n> arand, so ping='sudo ping' wouldn't do the trick?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: ok in the Terminal do gksudo synaptic
<ReedMace> zetheroo: it's started up!
<arand> Agat0n: no, that would just mean that everytime you write "ping" bash would execute "sudo ping" and always ask for password, even if you did *normal ping*
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: is it staying open?
<ReedMace> zetheroo: yes
<Agat0n> Oh, that would be so annoying.
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: ok ... now hit the reload button
<quatar-it> hi all. i have a font in my system whose name is "serif", so some applications (such as chrome and firefox) think it's the default serif font for my desktop. How can i uninstall it or rename it? I don't know where to look to understand if it's installed for the os or for the single user.
<grawity> Agat0n: Just edit sudoers to make mping a "NOPASSWD" command.
<grawity> quatar-it: /usr/share/fonts and ~/.fonts
<quatar-it> corrige: it's for all user
<grawity> Agat0n: er, ping.
<quatar-it> ok thanks
<ReedMace> zetheroo: worked and reloaded successfully
<arand> Agat0n: what you'd need is some way to excempt that specific command from needing password to execute... Dunno how to do that exactly... ah, there's your answer
<Agat0n> I think grawity came with a good solution
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: ok  ... I guess you can close it adn try to open it from the menu
<ReedMace> zetheroo: still won't open from menu
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: very od ... maybe a bad command in the menu
<ReedMace> zetheroo: starts opening administrative application, then closes
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: are there updates to be had?
<ReedMace> zetheroo: no. all done.
<arand> Agat0n: grawity: So add "mping" as an alias in your .bashrc: "alias mping='ping -f'" and then add the no password to your sudoers file using command "visudo" (That's what you had in mind grawity?)
<quatar-it> grawity: i delete it and then? should i refresh something?
<dewdude> I've got an issue....I just installed Jaunty on some random system and as soon as Ubuntu boots, it locks up. It doesn't mater if it's in gnome, xterm-failsafe or even straight terminal mode....any ideas what would cause this?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: you can right-clcik on the Gnome menu and click on Edit menus
<grawity> quatar-it: It refreshes automatically
<quatar-it> thanks
<grawity> arand: Just 'ping', not 'mping'
<ReedMace> zetheroo: done
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: then find the menu entry for Synaptic Package Manager and right click on it and click on properties
<grawity> Agat0n: Here would be the sudoers line for this - add using visudo: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: /bin/ping
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: tell me what the command is
<nyaa> reedmace, whats the exact issue here, can you click on synaptic and it doesn't open up, or is there no icon?
<zetheroo> ﻿nyaa: its not opening from the menu
<Agat0n> How come you guys are so helpful without whining? It's really approciated but not so common
<ReedMace> zetheroo: gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<zetheroo> ﻿nyaa: opens fine from the terminal
<ReedMace> nyaa: click on icon, starts opening, then stops. same for simple backup Config
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: I would just change that to gksu synaptic
<Bixano> where can i get torrents or rapidshare links for ebooks?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: worked from the Terminal so it should work from here
<grawity> Bixano: http://google.com/
<Bixano> im looking for Interactive Computer Graphics: A Top-down Approach E. Angel
<nyaa> reedmace what mine has as a startup command (the icon when I move it to a panel to check) is:     gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: unless gksu and gksudo are different in some way ...
<richardcavell_> zetheroo: they are but almost identical
<Agat0n> sudo visudo sudoers and it replies usage visudo...
<zetheroo> ﻿richardcavell: so it should be fine right?
<grawity> Bixano: It is not allowed to discuss pirated software, ebooks and other illegal downloads here.
<grawity> Agat0n: Just "sudo visudo"
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: how are you going?
<ReedMace> zetheroo: same thing again - started but didn't finish loading then closed
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: anther way you can test out commands quickly is to press Alt + F2 and enter a command in the dialog ...
 * dewdude runs memtest86 to see if it's memory locking up
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: ok .. try opening Alt + F2
<ReedMace> zetheroo: ok
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: and then try in there gksu synaptic
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: and click Run
<ReedMace> zetheroo: same result
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: ok ... and now try gksudo synaptic and clcik Run
<Agat0n> grawity, that worked just fine. Is it possible to remove the "sudo" infront of ping when using -f?
<Agat0n> Btw, I really approciate your help
<grawity> Agat0n: Other than making an alias or a function, no.
<ReedMace> zetheroo: same
<grawity> Agat0n: But I don't see a problem with having   alias ping="sudo ping"
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: if that does not work go back to the Terminal and try to start it again from there ... gksudo synaptic
<Agat0n> ohh rite i forgot bout that
<ReedMace> zetheroo: ok that's worked
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: in the terminal it worked?
<ReedMace> zetheroo: yes
<pluffsy> hi
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: wow ... ha ... this is very strange
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: have any suggestions?
<Jethro> how can i move applets in my panel to the "system tray" like area on the left???
<pluffsy> I'm running an ubuntu server and I'm quite sure I've set it up to automatically run security updates. But for the paranoid, is there a simple way to check if all security updates have been installed?
<diablo22> Jethro: Right click on it. and Click Move
<rski> pluffsy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> ReedMace, how were you using synaptic before? did you use the root account?
<nyaa> Jethro best bet is to check out system > preferences > main menu
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: I am a but stumped to be honest ... :-/
<bazhang> zetheroo, seems his permissions are messed up
<ReedMace> zetheroo: at least you got the synaptic manager up - and for that I am very grateful. Thanks
<pluffsy> rski: and it will be obvious by the output what is security updates instead of other patches?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: why would it launch with the same command in Terminal but not through Alt+F2?
<bazhang> ReedMace, enabled root account? or did sudo synaptic?
<rski> pluffsy: no
<richardcavell_> where can I go for networking info?
<rski> richardcavell_: what info?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: no worries
<ReedMace> bazhang: did gksudo synaptic from Alt+F2 and Termical
<richardcavell_> rski: trying to allow someone to ssh to me over the Internet but it's not working
<Agat0n> Works like a charm.. thanks alot guys !
<bazhang> ReedMace, right, but prior to that did you sudo synaptic or log in via root/enable root account?
<pluffsy> rski: in that case that doesn't really help me, right? maybe I could find some config file somewhere that could tell me if auto security updates is enabled?
<zetheroo> ﻿ReedMace: bazhang: as well as gksu
<UnderSampled> Is ddrescue supposed to give up?
<BlastuR> hello! i have installed nvidia display drivers, and now the desktop is "larger" than my screen .. i can move the mouse "outside" the view, .. how can I make it desktop size to my screen size?
<tomz_zn> hi there all
<richardcavell_> I have run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start and the daemon is running. I've run nmap on myself and port 22 is open. I've run nmap on my modem and port 22 is open, among others. I can use the Internet just fine, as well as XChat etc.  But a guy is trying to ssh to me and it's not working
<tomz_zn> does any1 have experience with installing nvidia drivers ? i have a 9600 gt btw
<om26er> is there a way to make ubuntu look like netbook remix
<ReedMace> bazhang: previously ran sudo apt-get
<Agat0n> grawity, thanks alot for your help.. everything works great now
<om26er> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<tomz_zn> images in firefox seem grainy so i assume its something with my graphics drivers
<om26er> !nbr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbr
<nomasteryoda> BlastuR, look for nvidia settings under system, preferences
<Jethro> how can i move applets to my notification area?
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell_: Set up a port forwarding from your router to your machine.
<bazhang> ReedMace, okay, and ever enable the root account?
<ReedMace> bazhang: not sure how to do that
<richardcavell_> leaf-sheep: Actually, I just went and plugged my computer directly into the modem in order to remove it from the equation!
<richardcavell_> so I know it's not the router
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell_: Heh. You gave him your direct IP address?
<bazhang> ReedMace, and gksudo synaptic works from alt f2 and terminal?
<nomasteryoda> bazhang, do you really need root? as the first user has sudo
<richardcavell_> leaf-sheep: yep
<om26er> how to make ubuntu look exactly like netbook remix without downloading the whole NBR
<ReedMace> bazhang: no, nothing works from alt+F2
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell_: Try ping your own IP address.
<bazhang> nomasteryoda, no , just want to be sure ReedMace did not enable it and use synaptic with it
<richardcavell_> I just port scanned myself using the shields up website and port 22 is not open
<richardcavell_> leaf-sheep: 64 bytes from 210.50.43.182: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.928 ms
<diablo22> How can i set a proxy globally
<diablo22> for all User
<nomasteryoda> bazhang, ReedMace could also type 'sudo -s' then type synaptic then exit the terminal after he's done
<bazhang> ReedMace, hang on a second let me check something; in the meantime are there any upgrades? try sudo apt-get upgrade (and if so make sure to say Y)
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell_: ... Shouldn't paste that in here.  Oh well. :<
<Agat0n> What programs do you guys use wine for? I only use it for Spotify
<richardcavell_> leaf-sheep: Mate, I WANT someone on here to log in to my box
<tomz_zn> any1 ?
<ReedMace> bazhang: no more upgrades to do - all done
<om26er> hello??
<tomz_zn> nvidia drivers help pls
<richardcavell_> It's dynamic, anyway, it'll be gone tomorrow
<nomasteryoda> Agat0n, i use it for extracting portableapps onto usb sticks for my windows users ... and lego digital designer and much more
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell_: Username?
<Agat0n> Cool
<dewdude> i've got this system that I've had memtest86 running on for 13 minutes thus far with no errors...but when i attempt to log in to ubuntu in any way/shape/form, it locks up
<nomasteryoda> Agat0n, running IE is possible too even
<Agat0n> haha
<grawity> Agat0n: I used it for Notepad2, for IrfanView, for KeePass v1, for cmd.exe...
<nomasteryoda> and some say firefox win32 is faster in wine than native linux version, but i would stay away from that if i could
<Josh1981> Does anyone have an idea why I can't get Ubuntu to install on a clean, brand new 1 TB hdd? I keep getting an I/O error (same as I got when trying to install it on my old 250 GB hdd, and I thought it was the drive....
<Agat0n> write "whatis microsoft" in the terminal, that's funny =)
<Agat0n> Why do you use notepad2?
<Fougner> hey!
<grawity> grawity@theory ~$ whatis microsoft
<grawity> microsoft: nothing appropriate.
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: typing sudo -s, then synaptic in the terminal runs the program ok
<Josh1981> I keep re-downloading the installer, but the hashes never match up, so I am completely lost
<grawity> Nothing funny :/
<dewdude> Agat0n, you get the same response for any invalid program name
<nomasteryoda> i just wish ubuntu came with the full vim installed by default as its much nicer and color codes everything
<dewdude> it's nothing special
<Fougner> is there a way to get a truly portable grub/device.map config? let's say (hd0) is the same on every computer
<rski> hoeq: try to use bittorrent instead
<rski> er Josh1981 .
<grawity> nomasteryoda: Ubuntu is mostly for mortals - which prefer simpler things such as nano or gedit.
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, good ... i know sudo su - will not let it run as it does not work with X permissions
<homy> In openoffice impress 3.1, how can I set the default font and font size for text boxes?
<Agat0n> dewrude, I know... but its still funny ain't it?
<grawity> Agat0n: Micros~1
<Agat0n> :D
<linxeh> grawity: its for peopel that want it to "work" - I know plenty of real hardcore unix admins and compsci researchers that use it because it just lets them get on with what they want
<nomasteryoda> grawity, lol but a good install of vim, which is much easier to use would make sense ... unless you needed the space on the live cd i suppose
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: so how do I get it to run from the menu?
<linxeh> so I wouldnt call them "mortals"
<Josh1981> rski: So if I use BT I may get a better copy of the file?
<rski> Josh1981: no but it makes sure the file is good
<grawity> nomasteryoda: For beginners, simple modeless text editors such as nano are much simpler. (Esc :wq isn't that obvious compared to nano's Ctrl-X, which is always displayed on screen.)
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, do you not get the authentication box after selecting in the menu?
<Josh1981> oh ok
<rski> Josh1981: why would you want to dcc chat with me?
<Josh1981> And I am on an AMD 64 X2, should I bother with the 64 bit file or stick to i386
<rski> depends i guess
<dewdude> i went 64-bit just to go 64-bit
<NickDeNeger> if you want to use FileZilla use 32bit version :+
<rski> dewdude: make's sense
<nomasteryoda> grawity, i know... just voicing my own desires for ubuntu ... simple is good for the new user, and Ubuntu has loads of 'em.
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: no - panel button appears saying starting administrative application, stays there for ~5 secs then vanishes.
<dewdude> like, i bought a CPU for this laptop just to run 64-bit
 * dewdude goes back to trying to figure out why his new ubuntu install freezes every boot
<Trijntje> josh1981: when you have more than ~3G memory, use 64-bit
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, weird... so you are the primary or first user
<gnubie> Josh1981;   if you have more than 3gb of memory you might use 64bit
<nyaa> There used to be a lot of issues I would run into with flash on 64 bit.. minor things like that, but while I'm not all that technical, those seem to have mostly faded away.
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, can you open the Users and Groups app from Administration section?
<grawity> The best is 32-bit OS on 64-bit CPU :]
<Josh1981> I think I only have 2 GB of DDR1
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, then click the unlock button .. let us know what happens
<dewdude> that's what i've got
<dewdude> there's no real reason to turn 64-bit other than to run it
<arand> nomasteryoda: if you do install full vim on ubu it's huge, I mean 28.6 MB!? I can see why the don't want it on the livecd.
<nyaa> don't you need 64 bit to address ram past ~3 gigs?
<lillis> Anybody else had the same problem using Skype under Ubuntu: Skype starts fine, I can log in but I can't connect any calls or for example search for new people. I can't even call the echo123 user
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: dialog opens asking for password
<lillis> It just calls and calls and then says "can't find user"
<tomz_zn> any1 - i need help - images in firefox are grainy
<dio_> ubuntu work fin under 8.04
<tomz_zn> is it graphics card realted ? help with troubleshooting pls
<grawity> nyaa: If the hardware supports PAE, it can access all RAM you have - and most 32-bit OSes of today support that too.
<nomasteryoda> arand, i agree with that ... but adding to the update list would be good once the system has a network connection and starts updates... just a thought
<danbhfive> lillis: is it a sound issue?  Have you tested sound in the options?
<legend2440> dewdude: have you tried bootchart? it may give a clue as to where its hanging during boot
<nyaa> grawity I'd find pae or not in the bios right?
<eduedix> hey, i was wondering how i could set up my wireless connection in a terminal, im not going to be using gnome or kde or xfce. so is there a useful documentation, maybe you could help too ? :)
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, that is a good sign... meaning your permissions are still working right.
<Josh1981> So if I am not on BT, but BitLord, will it still check the file?
<grawity> nyaa: I doubt it
<dio_> did someone has expiriance with virtual box
<lillis> danbhfive: testing sound in the options entails calling the Echo123 service, which I can't :/ But the mic works
<lillis> if its a sound problem i get another error message
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, what if you add the synaptic icon to the desktop from the menu item?
<dewdude> legend2440, it boots to a login prompt....but after that, nada
<danbhfive> lillis: no, in the options
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, then open it from the desktop icon?
<lillis> danbhfive: "Make a test sound"? That works
<UnderSampled> Does anyone know much about ddrescue?
<dewdude> i just attempted to log in by bypassing gdm and using term....i got the usual junk pop up...no prompt
<dewdude> cursor is just blinking
<nyaa> grawity never that simple heh, I'll look it up later then so I can add the extra  gig of ram that I won't even manage to use as cache =)
<rootcut> Hi, I have a laptop with a built-in web camera. I want to buy a better webcam and shoot time lapse videos with 'streamer'. How can I be sure that streamer will access the webcam on dev/video1. not video0 ?
<dewdude> i can't even install stuff
<danbhfive> lillis: ah well, i dunno then
<lillis> danbhfive :) thanks for trying
<rski> arooni: specify it?
<grawity> nyaa: It might be in the output of dmesg
<dewdude> i'm just gonna trash the entire box
<dewdude> meaning i've gotta go find a spare
<dio_> i have sound problem when i using virtual box for ubuntu
<dewdude> dio: last i checked, so did everyone else.
<nyaa> grawity pae doesn't show up at all when I grep it, and address doesn't show anything that makes sense, so I guess its a no go for me =)
<dewdude> what could ubuntu be doing different that windows isn't...because this box had windows running just fine on it
<gnubie> lillis;  did you install skype from the medibuntu repo?
<dio_> aha but work whit the xp not whit Windows 7, i run all at the same time
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: same thing - panel icon followed by nothing!
<grawity> nyaa: grep -i 'physical address extension'
<dewdude> but i can't even manage to log in with ubuntu for any length of time
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, ok ...
<danbhfive> lillis: I just tested skype, so it works on 9.04.  If you think there might be some sort of sound issue, I would google for PulseAudio perfect setup
<bazhang> ReedMace, what about simply typing synaptic in the terminal
<dewdude> dio: 7 is more resource intensive and does sound differently. Win2k gave me sound issues.
<leaf-sheep> dewdude: What could you be doing for your Ubuntu? ... Because Ubuntu is running just fine without you. :)
<nyaa> grawity, nothing at all for that one
<dewdude> dude, not funny
<dewdude> right now i have no file server, meaning all my media is trapped in a useless box
<Testuoo> can I install programs on an external harddisk, how can I even chose the installation path in ubuntu???
<gnubie> lillis;  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<UnderSampled> what is the /dev directory for?
<dio_> thanks dewdude
<rootcut> Hi, I have a laptop with a built-in web camera. I want to buy a better webcam and shoot time lapse videos with 'streamer'. How can I be sure that streamer will access the webcam on dev/video1. not video0 ?
<eduedix> how can i set up my wireless connection through terminal .?
<ReedMace> bazghang: that opens the manager, but not with administrative privileges
<Agat0n> Farewell lads, cya tonight or tomorrow
<lillis> gnubie: thank you, will check
<bazhang> ReedMace, no errors at all?
<gnubie> lillis;  worked for me
<UnderSampled> rootcut: most likely there is a input choice in one of the menus
<ReedMace> bazhang: right
<grawity> UnderSampled: /dev contains device nodes - for example, /dev/fd0 points to the floppy disk drive, and /dev/hda is the hard disk.
<nyaa> grawity, I found a better way, grep flags /proc/cpuinfo shows a pae flag
<grawity> nyaa: And is it on?
<lillis> gnubie: did you have the same skype issue?
<grawity> nyaa: Ah, wait. D'oh
<UnderSampled> grawity: so then the /media directory is for automatically mounted drives, while the /dev directory is for all devices, regardless of whether or not they are being used/mounted?
<nyaa> grawity lol yeah its just a flag, I'm seeing if there's anything more indicative though in there
<grawity> UnderSampled: /dev is for devices. If you opened /dev/sda1 you could read the raw bytes from the first partition of sda.
<BlastuR> nomasteryoda, hmm, regardless of what resolution I pick, it seems like the desktop is too large for my screen
<grawity> UnderSampled: /media is for mounted filesystems.
<nyaa> grawity but I guess it means it has to support it
<BlastuR> my screen is a 1080p LCD tv, and ubuntu correctly detects this oevr HDMI
<gnubie> lillis;  somewhat the same.  I install skype from the medibuntu repo, seems to be a safe way to go.
<bazhang> ReedMace, that is exceedingly odd; your permissions seem fine, and it does run updates and upgrades, could be you are experiencing a bug with synaptic
<twig111> I need help with ndiswrapper and wireless on Jaunty. I've set up a D-link usb wireless card with ndiswrapper according to instructions I found here http://dsandler.org/wp/archives/2007/06/27/ubuntu-dwl-g120 and I can get online with it when I'm finished. Thereafter, however, if I reboot with the card plugged in, it hangs at the ubuntu splash screen and I'm forced to unplug the card and hold the power button to shut down. If I 
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, bazhang lets try a radical approach ... switch to tty1 - ctl-alt-F1 ... login as user then remove the ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority files then type 'sudo -s' followed by /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, then login normally
<dio_> if you try to mount hard drive that have windows on it and you cant mount it,it would give you mesage that it can be mount becouse windows was not shut down you need to ge the drive and put it back on the machine started windows boot up wait to start  and shut it down,that you mount on linux bow as a second drive
<bazhang> ReedMace, do you have all the repos enabled? could we take a look at your sources.list
<bazhang> nomasteryoda, perhaps, but I spotted a potential in synaptic that he may have
<nomasteryoda> bazhang, ok...
<UnderSampled> grawity: is there a way to determine which files are corrupt?
<nomasteryoda> BlastuR, what resolution is your monitor?
<drazter> hello, im having some difficulties with my sound on HP 6735s laptop, im using ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty
<grawity> UnderSampled: What do you mean by that?
<Trijntje> "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypty" gives: "Command failed: Can not access device" on ubuntu9.04. Works fine on 8.04, what is causing this?
<bazhang> ReedMace, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  ---> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<drazter> i added options snd-hda-intel model=laptop and sound works perfectly on speakers / headphones, but whenever i connect the headphones.. the sound from the speakers doesnt stop.
<nyaa> reedmace do you have another package manager open, like add/remove programs, or somehow apt-get whatever from the terminal?
<richardcavell> Networking gurus, please look at http://imagebin.ca/view/6dD_10FU.html and tell me what's wrong with my port forwarding.
<UnderSampled> grawity: I have a badly scratched cd that I am trying to recover, I would like to try it in a different cd drive, but I don't know which files to look for to see if they a readable on that different drive
<drazter> any idea how to make the sound from the speakers stop whenever i connect my headphones?
<nomasteryoda> drazter, you may have to manually mute the speaker output from the pulseaudio volume manager
<nomasteryoda> drazter, or disable simultaneous output option
<nyaa> drazter if thats the case in many laptops etc the main volume is labelled "front", so you can mute that and the headset still works
<dio_> undersample buy skipdoctor scrach repair device
<tehbaut> I installed 9.04 but I no longer have support for the native resolution
<tehbaut> how can I get that back?
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: I got lost there - how do I get back from tty? just had to reboot
<jbk`> tehbaut:
<jbk`> /etc/x11/xogr.conf
<jbk`> xorg.conf
<jbk`> sorry
<jbk`> you should have a few resolutions there
<nomasteryoda> dio_, there is also an app for that... well for recovery of cd data that did not even write complete
<jbk`> like "1024x768" "800x600"
<jbk`> so put a "yourresolution"
<dio_> http://www.digitalinnovations.com/fix-scratched-discs/skipdr-premier-disc-repair-system.html
<bazhang> jbk`, X11 not x11
<tehbaut> ah, ok
<grawity> ReedMace: Ctrl-Alt-F7 brings you abck to X.
<grawity> back*
<jbk`> then X11, sorry
<jbk`> :)
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, sorry about that ... ctrl-alt-F7
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, did you try synaptic from menu now?
<Trijntje> grawity: nice reflex ;)
<elsa> how do I change my display name in pidgin (I run jabber/xmpp) ? I can't seem to find it
<dio_> i had star wars game cd only think was to use skip doctor ,
<fnordistus> hello
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: what do I need to do again in tty? I didn't realise I would lose the windows and didn't make a not of commands etc
<grawity> Trijntje: ever tried usin gSSH over dialup?
<jbk`> ReedMace:
<jbk`> download irssi
<jbk`> it's a text-only irc client
<jbk`> and you can run it even in tty
<FloodBot2> jbk`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jbk`> so it might work for you, since you can use f1-f6
<antti> any ideas as to why jaunty suddenly lost ethernet card? happened after reboot since yesterday, can't remember certanly if autoupdate did anything then
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, did you try the synaptic even after just rebooting? ...
<BlastuR> nomasteryoda, it's 1920x1080
<dio_> brb
<nomasteryoda> BlastuR, nvidia setting should have that one I'd think
<vlt_> Hello. Can I use Ubuntu with an Intel Wireless 2200 wifi card? I found out that there's an ipw2200 driver project. How easy is it to install/activate this?
<twig111> Where should I begin to get sound to work on a dell dimension c521 with jaunty? I've changed the options in the volume control to all sorts of configurations in hopes of stumbling on the answer, but I'm not getting anywhere.
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: doesn't load either from desktop icon or menu
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, you can do from inside the gui in a terminal, but outside is my preferred method... once logged in ... remove ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority ...
<Trijntje> "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypty" gives: "Command failed: Can not access device" on ubuntu9.04. Works fine on 8.04, what is causing this? dm-crypt is loaded
<gnubie> twig111;  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<dio_> i`m back
<th0r> fwbuilder is just short of a disaster. I am about to try firestarter, but would appreciate any suggestions others might have regarding this or another alternative.
<kiwi> cant boot image made with usb-creator. no way installing 9.04 from usb-stick?
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, its a longshot, but might make it work .. .once you do that then restart the gdm ... /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... that is if you are using Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu
<dio_> i have also trablet pc but touch creen won`t work any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, bazhang i'll return in about 10 minutes... drink break
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: are those directories or files? is the command "remove"? Am in ubuntu
<nmvictor> i need to repair my usb LG flashdisk.it appears in nautilus as usb drive and thats all, i cant mount it,neither can i access whatever it is.any command to get me smiling again?
<nomasteryoda> rm
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, 'rm file' ... the ~/ means your home directory
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: ok
<thiebaude> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> ReedMace, wait for him to proceed, do it the wrong way would be bad
<UnderSampled> grawity: Any idea how to do that?
 * Dekko says hi and wonders if anyone knows how to modify a GTK theme?
<ReedMace> bazhang: ok
<Dekko> And with modify I mean add an extra horizontal line under the window name (above the menu)
<elsa> anyone know if it even is possible to change the display name in pidgin (using jabber)?
<kyppcgeek> nah
<kyppcgeek> prefrences
<grawity> elsa: It is possible - try Accounts -> (your XMPP account) -> Edit vCard
<grawity> elsa: I'm not sure if it's there though.
<elsa> grawity: I tried filling out the vCard (including the "nickname" field) but it didn't change a thing, both me and my contact is named after our JID's
<UnderSampled> elsa: change the "local alias" of the person you are trying to change. there is also a "local alias" option for your user accounts in their options
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, ok back quicker than i thought ... what you want to do is switch to the tty1 .... get logged in ... check that you are in /home/reedmace (or whatever you named the user you use) ... type 'rm .Xauthority' then rm '.ICEauthority' ... its ok if the .ICEauthority does not exisit ... then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'   ... to get the desktop back ...
<dio_> i want to have ubuntu on touch screen laptop(tablet),did any of you have tablet  that work?
<solium> hello
<elsa> UnderSampled: ok, so the contact can't change their name so I can see it? I have to set an alias for them?
<solium> i am brasilian
<bazhang> !br | solium
<ubottu> solium: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<grawity> elsa: Hmm, wait a minute while I open Pidgin.....
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: OK. See you later if I'm still alive!
<solium> thank you
<rootlinuxusr> Should I be worried about "serious" events from firestarter on Windows share ports(137-139 445) from a computer authenticated on my network?
<UnderSampled> elsa: I think username registration is based upon your user with the service, but I could be wrong
<grawity> UnderSampled: But there's a display name too
<jethro85> why does transmission tell me there is no data available?
<dio_> http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<lillis> gnubie: did you have a problem with launching the padevchooser applet?
<bazhang> dio_, what is that
<grawity> jethro85: Maybe because there isn't? In BitTorrent, you don't download from a central server - you download from other users.
<elsa> grawity, UnderSampled: ok, so it's not like on msn then? you know, each contact set their own display name and everyone else can see it?
<bazhang> dio_, please dont paste links here unconnected to support issues
<jethro85> i know grawati but there are like 60 seeders
<gnubie> twig111;  no,  I worked though all the info and it worked for me
<dio_> i found it help full for ubuntu
<jduder> anyone got a few mins to help me via private msg with fixing my config? (ubuntu as a router)
<crashanddie> Hey guys, I've got a BlackBerry Pearl 8900, though I'm having issues mounting the micro SD card, any had problems where you would see /dev/sdc (for example), but no partitions (/dev/sdc1) ?
<dio_> i bought the book
<jilbert> hi. can i install linux server inside vbox?
<dio_> o`k
<rootlinuxusr> jethro85: Either that or maybe a firewall is blocking access to the torrent trackers?
<sambagirl> how can i fix this error?
<jethro85> well.... maybe it is trying to  download now
<sambagirl> 'E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<grawity> jilbert: yes.
<UnderSampled> elsa: I have never tried to change my display name on any IMing service, so you probably should go by what I say
<bazhang> dio_, this is support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rootlinuxusr> jilbert: yes you can.
<thiebaude> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<elsa> UnderSampled: ok, thanks
<jilbert> grawity: thanks. ill download the server version later.. ^^
<danbhfive> sambagirl: have you tried sudo apt-get updatE?
<gnubie> twig111;  the chooser is what aloud me to use pulseaudio well
<jilbert> rootlinuxusr: thanks too
<sambagirl> none of it has not worked for months now
<jethro85> is there a better torrent program for ubuntu than transmission
<jduder> jethro85, vuze
<danbhfive> jethro85: deluge
<elli222> Hi, how do i change a GTK1 theme? the X3 start panel looks fugly considering its such a great game...
<jduder> deluge is good too
<Matic> hi guys: am trying to install ubuntu-7.10, but along the way I get the error; file///cdrom/pool/main/n/ncurses/libncurses5_5.6+20070716-iubuntu3_i386.deb was corrupt. What might cause this error? please help
<twig111> gnubie: padevchooser?
<crashanddie> jethro85, uTorrent
<jethro85> utorrent is for windows isnt it?
<crashanddie> Matic, bad CD burn, write the disc again
<crashanddie> Matic, that or download
<gnubie> twig111;  yep  it puts an icon up bu the time on the task bar
<sambagirl> Reading package lists... Error!
<sambagirl> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<sambagirl> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jduder> bbl, coffffffeeeeee
<sambagirl> sorry
<FloodBot2> sambagirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sambagirl> just will not work
<thiebaude> Matic, or use Unetbootin
<Matic> crashanddie, thanks, I burnt again but still the error occurs
<Matic> thiebaude, thanks, what is Unetbootin
<honkyusa> is www.netbeans.org down for anybody else ?
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sambagirl> they said to report this against the update manager
<lillis> Matic: it allows you to install from a USB stick instead of a CD
<sambagirl> E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<lillis> i used it earlier today for a netbook install, worked perfectly :)
<thiebaude> MatBoy, did you burn at a slow speed?
<crashanddie> sambagirl, stop spamming your error message, we got it
<leaf-sheep> honkyusa: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.netbeans.org
<sambagirl> dont tell me to stop spamming i am not spamming i am reporting as i was instructed to do by the authorities
<honkyusa> leaf-sheep you're an ass.
<crashanddie> lmao authorities
<KoolD> when i rightclick->open folder my downloads in firefox and transmission it opens up a find file window instead of my file manager how do i solve it???
<danbhfive> sambagirl: please use a single line to describe your problem
<leaf-sheep> honkyusa: What? It's down.
<crashanddie> !language | honkyusa
<ubottu> honkyusa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> sambagirl, does it ask you to dpkg-configure -a ?
<sambagirl> bazhang no
<sambagirl> bazhang that is all it says
<bazhang> honkyusa, no need for that
<honkyusa> sorry about the language
<rootlinuxusr> sambagirl is it possible that somebody or yourself is using synaptic or similar to install packages?
<rootlinuxusr> or is it updating?
<crashanddie> honkyusa, it was a valid answer, at least now you'll know of a means to check for yourself instead of asking other people
<rootlinuxusr> - - possible causes.
<twig111> Do I need anything special to get sound to work on an AMD64 system with Jaunty?
<sambagirl> i was rootlinuxusr
<gnubie> twig111;  I added padevchooser to my startup aplications
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> but that wont run now
<sambagirl> it says it could not initiliize the package
<rski> twig111: speaker/headphones/cable/computer/electrity you know the standard stuff
<sambagirl> sorry for the poor spelling
<leaf-sheep> !sound > twig111
<ubottu> twig111, please see my private message
<sambagirl> if someone could point me out to delete something i will
<leaf-sheep> twig111: Also, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<sambagirl> i cant upgrade or nothing
<sambagirl> it seems like it is something about unmet dependencies
<UnderSampled> when using ddrecue, what do ipos and opos stant for?
<bazhang> sambagirl, what were you trying to install, and what version of Ubuntu
<sambagirl> i am trying to update i have not updated for months now
<sambagirl> jaunty i think
<cheerio> can someone help me access a webdisk on ubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> sambagirl, what does lsb_release -a in the terminal show as the version
<sambagirl> i dunno now like i said i have not fooled with it now for  a month or so due to other issues. this is on one of my thinkpads btw.
<UnderSampled> also, is there any performance decrease when you have a device mounted and are also reading strait from /dev?
<sambagirl> i hate to start from scratch but i suppose i have no choice. what a bummer.
<bazhang> sambagirl, the version?
<sambagirl> have to go grocery shopping bbl chao
<danbhfive> sambagirl: try this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/56499
<cheerio> can someone help me access a webdisk.
<sambagirl> bazhang how do i tell i forget :)
<abyrne55> cheerio: What kind of web disk
<UnderSampled> cheerio: sure, if you will tell me what a webdisk is
<bazhang> sambagirl, scroll up a few lines
 * abyrne55 says hi to everyone
<cheerio> didnt know there were many types
<naturiste> on peu parler français ici ?
 * UnderSampled says hi back to abyrne55
<bazhang> naturiste, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<abyrne55> cheerio: yes. thers ftp, webdav, http
<cheerio> the http://hostnamecom:2077/ kind
<sambagirl> intrepid....i never updated this laptop.
<sambagirl> 8.10
<sambagirl> i thought i had upadted this but i guess not
<cheerio> http i suppose
<bazhang> sambagirl, any suspect repos in there? 3rd party stuff?
<abyrne55> cheerio: o. well. did you try to use the CONNECT TO SERVER dialog
<cheerio> i am completely new to ubuntu, i had it for 5 min
<ReedMace1> nomasteryoda: back again and still alive! desktop icon and menu command still not working - same as before
<cheerio> where is that located abyrne55?
 * abyrne55 welcomes cheerio to ubuntu
<abyrne55> lol
<abyrne55> in the place menu
<cheerio> ty :)
<quincy> hey all
<abyrne55> np :)
<eric__> new world
<quincy> i used to have a web radio on windows using WINAMP and SHOUTCAST,is there a good replacer for linux si that i can broadcast my webstation again?
<sambagirl> i have a problem with no audio it stopped months ago
<erUSUL> !find shoutcast
<sambagirl> i will just start from scratch
<sambagirl> bbl thanks for your assistance i appreciate it.
<erUSUL> !away > papapep-afk
<quincy> erUSUL ShoutCast is windows isnt it?
<ubottu> File shoutcast found in amarok, amarok-common, ampache, elisa-plugins-ugly, emacspeak (and 9 others)
<ubottu> papapep-afk, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !info icecast
<leaf-sheep> !shoutcast | quincy
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in jaunty
<thiebaude> quincy, shoutcast is also used in songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast
<sambagirl> nothing on that page helped btw thanks tho.
<alteregoa> hi
<leaf-sheep> UH? o.O
 * abyrne55 is trying to learn how to use IRC commands
<alteregoa> i know anything about shoutcast
<erUSUL> !info icecast-server | quincy
<ubottu> quincy: icecast-server (source: icecast-server): MPEG Layer III Streaming Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.12-21 (jaunty), package size 184 kB, installed size 712 kB
<sambagirl> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<quincy> <thiebaude> whats songbird?
<sambagirl> what does that mean?
<alteregoa> u git a strange ussue the module md doesn't load automaticly
<eth01> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 608 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<alteregoa> i have to modprobe md
<legend2440> sambagirl: browse to /var/lib/dpkg  and check permissions of file named     status
<quincy> thiebaude: whats songbird?
<thiebaude> quincy, music player
<bazhang> sambagirl, please let us see your sources.list
<Dustan> anyone know an easy way to mass mass forward a gmail account?
<alteregoa> is there a modules.conf somewhere to add the module md in this config?
<quincy> so with "Songbird" i can broadcast my radiostation?
<sambagirl> bazhang just a sec
<neda> hi , I have installed the 32 bit deb package of opera on my amd64 ubuntu using dpkg --fore-architecture. the installation proceeded well and finished. now when i run opera nothing comes out...
<tomz_zn> hi again guys
<J2daosh> hey, cant get my wired connection to work. what do i need to do?
<bazhang> sambagirl, in pastebin please
<Ridpojken> Question: How do I install ubuntu from a Live-cd without loading up GNOME?
<tomz_zn> i am back to try to get some help
<bazhang> !paste | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sambagirl> quincy use rivendell instead
<J2daosh> im rebooting, give me a sec
<sambagirl> ok i bazhang
<tomz_zn> i am having a problem with grainy images in firefox
<leaf-sheep> Ridpojken: Use minimal disc?
<bullgard4> What does mean "bump" in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354847 entry #2?
<thiebaude> quincy, im not sure
<tomz_zn> i have installed the latest version but ia m still having this problem
<bazhang> Ridpojken, minimal or alternative, server if you wish a server install
<quincy> rivendell?
<bazhang> err alternate
<tomz_zn> how do  i check if its graphics driver related?
<neda> hi , I have installed the 32 bit deb package of opera on my amd64 ubuntu using dpkg --fore-architecture. the installation proceeded well and finished. now when i run opera nothing comes out...
<sambagirl> i have to run i will be back sorry chao.
<tomz_zn> help please some one
<sambagirl> quincy yes salemradiolabs put it out it is awesome. chao
<zenlunatic> bullgard4, its a crude way to bump a thread to the top of the queue
<UnderSampled> bullgard4: it is common forum usage to say 'bump' when a very old thread was moved to the top of the list by virtue of adding a new post
<alteregoa> install the 64 it package neda
<Ridpojken> bazhang: I'm using a USB-stick at the moment using the unetbootin, but I pressed help before it booted up and now i'm i some kind of terminal mode =)
<eth01> zunlunactic: crude isn't the word
<alteregoa> there is a 64bit package for opera
<lillis> hmm
<neda> thx
<bullgard4> zenlunatic: You are trying to explain a word (bump) with just this same word. This does not help. Particularly as my native language is not English.
<bazhang> Ridpojken, not sure if unetbootin allows for the minimal 9MB iso
<J2daosh> i need to get my wired connection working so i can update ubuntu from 7.10 to 9.04
<alteregoa> just watch
<bullgard4> UnderSampled: Thank you very much for explaining.
<J2daosh> how do i get it to work?
<bazhang> bullgard4, its offtopic here; come to #ubuntu-offtopic for an explanation
<Ridpojken> bazhang: But can't i install it thru the terminal in some way?
<kora-chan> hi im trying to get my external screen and my notebook screen to work in dual head mode. im using 9.04 and have an intel gma965. external screen is 1680x1050 and nb screen is 1440x1050. when i do a "xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS" it says that my resolution can not be larger than 1680x1680 and my desired resolution would be 3120x1050 (which would be correct for dual head).
<bazhang> Ridpojken, a netboot? sure
<BrixSat> hello
<Kyentei> Cant get skype installed on backtrack 4. Could someone help/
<Ridpojken> bazhang: What is a netboot anyway? I'm new to linux =)
<BrixSat> having a pc with 2 nic's how do i port forward from wan to lan the 1980 port to ip 192.168.1.2
<ReedMace1> nomasteryoda: are you there? back again and still alive! desktop icon and menu command still not working - same as before
<Ridpojken> bazhang: I'm the windows guy =)
<Knirgh> Kyentei: This is the ubuntu channel, not Backtrack. And BT4 is not yet final.
<bazhang> Ridpojken, let me get you a link on all the ways one can install, including netboot etc
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace, ok... can you do 'sudo apt-get purge synaptic' ? ... then sudo apt-get install synaptic
<J2daosh> correction, 8.10 to 9.04
<bazhang> !install | Ridpojken read this please
<ubottu> Ridpojken read this please: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<twig111> Why might a wireless usb card work after setting it up with the command line, then plugging it in, but cause the computer to hang on reboot while plugged in? It happens with the D-link DWL-g120 on two different machines.
<ReedMace1> nomasteryoda: OK
<dhaval_> Hey uh, I wanted to ask, how does dpkg-repack work?
<Kyentei> But i still should be able to install skype the way I do on ubuntu right?
<J2daosh> i managed to get the wired working now (not sure how), but when i do a apt-get dist-upgrade, nothing happens
<J2daosh> am i supposed to add new repos for it to know there is a distribution upgrade?
<bazhang> J2daosh, upgrade to which version?
<dhaval_> i type fakeroot -u dpkg-repack dpkg --get-selection | grep install | cut f1
<nomasteryoda> update-manager!
<tomz_zn> any1 willing to help me pls ?
<nomasteryoda> J2daosh, try update-manager instead
<dhaval_> So what is grep?
<bobert> hey is there some way to download the ubuntu repositories on a Win computer, as all I can get on my linux netbook is slow wi-fi?
<Knirgh> tomz_zn: with what?
<nomasteryoda> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomz_zn> well
<bazhang> tomz_zn, ask your question, all on one line, and if people know they will answer, the more specific the higher probability of getting a fast response
<lillis> if i want to run ubuntu but with a default desktop  that i setup myself (manually install X11 and fluxbox), which installation should I use, server or alternate?
<dhaval_> I mean what does .... | grep install mean?
<lillis> does it even matter much?
<tomz_zn> i have insatlled ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> dhaval_: "man grep" and "grep --help" can explain.
<nomasteryoda> dhaval_, means to search
<jrib> !offline | bobert
<ubottu> bobert: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> tomz_zn, one line
<tomz_zn> everything is working fine but images in firefox are grainy
<dhaval_> yeah, but I can't really Understand man pages.
<tomz_zn> sorry
<J2daosh> going from 8.10 to 9.04 is going to break my compiz install wont it?
<dhaval_> nevermind, I'll try google first
<thiebaude> lillis, i installed ubuntu and then addded openbox
<jrib> dhaval_: grep (1)             - print lines matching a pattern
<bazhang> J2daosh, no why would it? are you using intel?
<th0r> dhaval_: whatever the command that preceded | grep install, grep will search the output from that command for the word install
<dhaval_> Ahhhhh...
<bobert> ubottu: thanks so much. Don't know why I haven't checked the synaptic menus before. :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<utimothy> hi to all
<th0r> dhaval_: the pipe '|' takes the output of the first command and sends it to the second
<J2daosh> yeah im using intel
<ReedMace1> nomasteryoda: done. still won't start, but same thing happens for other progs in Administration, eg Simple Backup Config
<utimothy> looking for new icon.........i am a newbee
<bazhang> J2daosh, which intel
<dhaval_> so that's what "grep  searches  the  named  input FILEs (or standard input if no files are named, or if a single hyphen-minus (-) is given as file name) for lines       containing a match to the given PATTERN.  By default, grep prints the matching lines."
<J2daosh> core 2 dou
<twig111> I need a wireless card guru to advise me on a D-link DWL-g120 usb wireless card that makes my system hang. I'm stumped.
<J2daosh> duo
<dhaval_> Thaks man
<bazhang> utimothy, check gnome-look.org for themes and icons
<bazhang> J2daosh, sorry I meant intel video card
<elexodus> Help, my menus at the top left of the screen have disappeared!!!
<pw_^> Sorry for asking here; but are there any main chat support channels etc.?
<th0r> dhaval_: check the linux documentation project (tldp.org) there are some good books and tutorials on bash and command line there
<J2daosh> yeah but im not sure which one off the top of my head
<bazhang> elexodus, right click add to panel add them back
<utimothy> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> J2daosh, lspci in the terminal
<nomasteryoda> ReedMace1, something permissions wise is hosed... can you open the "users and groups' option and unlock ... make a new user and give it admin rights... then login as that user ... see if it works then
<abyrne55> pw_^: Umm. you can google "IRC help"
<DFarmer_> Hi
<pw_^> I mean chat* channels on this network.
<andyL> hello
<bazhang> pw_^, which client
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<J2daosh> 945GME Express Integrated graphics
<pw_^> what do you mean which client?
<bazhang> pw_^, aha #ubuntu-offtopic for one
<pw_^> oh
<DFarmer_> How can I either underclock my CPU or increase my fan speed in Ubuntu? My BIOS setup does not have these options and my computer is suffering from frequent thermal shutdowns.
<andyL> is thee anything wrong with running 32 bit ubuntu on a athlonx  system with 2GB ram
<bazhang> andyL, no
<andyL> ok cool
<abyrne55> DFarmer_: What type of system do you have
<J2daosh> does 9.04 have better support for wpa2 wireless connections (with the network manager i mean)?
<xelent> ram < 4GB,nothing wrong
<jophish> DFarmer_ try looking at CPU frequency scaling
<CyberAspie> I know this is a n00b question but how do you shutdown a Ubuntu Server
<nyaa> andyL the 64 bit on guy in starbucks will look at you as if you were less than a person
<BB82> Hey. o
<elexodus> bazhang: not those menues: I'm missing the "Applications", "places", and "System" menues at the top lefthand side of the screen. I am also missing the ubuntu logo in that extreme corner.
<bazhang> J2daosh, you may wish to try the livecd before upgrading
<tomz_zn> >bazhang - i have very grainy graphics/flash video  firefox
<nyaa> os*
<leaf-sheep> CyberAspie: ssh in and "sudo shutdown -h now"
<J2daosh> and where is the sources list for 9.04? 8.10 used to have something in here like easysources or something
<CyberAspie> leaf-sheep, ah ha
<DFarmer_> abyrne55: On old Packard Bell iXtreme desktop, single core Celeron
<CyberAspie> thank you
<J2daosh> nah, i dont care enough about compiz to not upgrade
<BB82> I'm having a hell of a lot of trouble getting a static IP address in Jaunty, what the hell is wrong with the GUI?
<abyrne55> CyberAspire: type sudo shutdown now
<DFarmer_> jophish: How do I do that?
<TheStarLion> elexodus: use alt+F1 and it opens a menu with each of those
<J2daosh> i need better support for my hardware
<legend2440> ReedMace1: sudo not working correctly for Admin apps?
<nyaa> weren't people running compiz on 32 meg graphics cards?
<bazhang> elexodus, the gnome menu? that is in there
<abyrne55> DFarmer_: Ehh. I think you just need to buy a better fan
<TheStarLion> elexodus: alternatively, add 'Main Menu' to the panel
<Fougner> BB82, hard to say, you could edit it manually
<J2daosh> nyaa: i was :P
<jophish> DFarmer_,  http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+cpu+frequency+scaling&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<DFarmer_> abyrne55: Ah, okay
<DFarmer_> jophish: Cheers :d
<DFarmer_> * :D
<BB82> Fougner, i've done that several times and it always stuffs up
<gajo__p> BB82: ubuntu was always retardedly complex about setting up static IP
<Fougner> BB82, stuffs up?
<BB82> Fougner, doesn't work
<jophish> DFarmer_, right click on a desktop panel, and click add to panel
<Fougner> uhm, that's really weird.. how do you do?
<jophish> then select the cpu scaling applet
<th0r> BB82: if you are going to edit the interfaces file I think you have to disable network-manager
<dhaval_> uh where's info located?
<dhaval_> i mean
<dhaval_> uh... wait
<bobert> Hey, what's the best window manager. I like gnome, but it's way too slow.
<gajo__p> what th0r said, it's like you can't use GUI to set up a static ip
<TheStarLion> bobert: try lxde, xfce or even blackbox or it's derivatives open/flux box
<leaf-sheep> bobert: There are no such thing as best.
<BB82> th0r, yeah, actually remember me from before? i tried that then edited everything manually
<th0r> BB82: yeah....we were working on this yesterday, right?
<elexodus> TheStarLion: That did it. Hoiw do I reallign it the way it was?
<BB82> didn't work though, it just stuffed NM beyond repair and i needed to reinstall
<zenlunatic> i was also helping him yesterday
<bobert> TheStarLion: XFCE's nice, but not much faster in my experience. Haven't heard of lxde before, though. I'll that. Thannks
<TheStarLion> elexodus: right click on it, and select move, then whenever you move the mouse, it'll move with it, just click again to stop moving it
<BB82> gajo__p, do you have a static IP up?
<th0r> BB82: well, if you are going to need a static ip you might as well uninstall  nm....it won't work with static ip
<Ridpojken> bazhang: I read that, but since i don't have any computer running ubuntu, how will I manage to do that?
<gajo__p> BB82: sorry, the PCs i have it set up on are using a different distro, just using dynamic ip on ubuntu
<elexodus> TheStarLion: Awesome, Thanks
<th0r> BB82: and did you edit that rc file as well...the last link I sent you yesterday mentioned having to do that also
<bazhang> Ridpojken, no cd drive in that computer? usb the only option?
<greg> hey all
<nacrotek> I am using Ubuntu 9.0.4 and I have enabled the 'suspend' option under the screensaver. However, whenever I try to start my machine back up from 'suspend' all I get is the desktop background and the mouse. No other icons or menus so I have to hard-reset it. Any ideas on how to make this work correctly? Thanks!
<gajo__p> BB82: i do remember that googling gave me decent results, though i had to read several guides and get a bit of information from each
<BB82> th0r, yeah i did that once too the problem is that when i got rid of NM completely i couldn't connect again
<greg> should keytouch be working on (k)ubuntu 9.04 ?
<TheStarLion> nacrotek: using a laptop?
<BB82> and then couldn't install anything that could get the PC working again
<nacrotek> TheStarLion: No, desktop
<Ridpojken> bazhang: I've got one, but since i tested it with fedora earlier, it was sooo slow with the cd, usb was much more faster
<TheStarLion> nacrotek: I think it might be a power issue then, or possibly the bios
<TheStarLion> nacrotek: don't hold me to that though
<th0r> BB82: yeah, I had all sorts of problems with ubuntu and static ip. Finally gave up, will use suse if I need static in the future
<Ridpojken> bazhang: But i can burn something if it's neccesary
<bazhang> Ridpojken, okay, and the unetbootin is not working? or you just wish to avoid gnome
<nacrotek> TheStarLion: Okay, I think I recall I had to disable some ACPI option when I installed, perhaps that's the cause.
<BB82> gajo__p, getting it up on Arch was easy, now on Ubuntu it's really hard, it's been 3 days going on 4 now
<greg> i downloaded the nvidia linux driver from the nvidia page, installed it and now when i boot it says no screens found
<gajo__p> BB82: well, yes, arch has pretty much the best config there is as far as linux distros are concerned, though it sorta lacks support in certain areas
<BB82> th0r, wow is it that bad? I heard several versions ago it was working fine, now they've runied it
<greg> i had the nvidia-glx before, which didnt seem to support 3D hardware acceleration
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help me, i can't ssh into my box even knowing host.allow on the box has the ip address?
<ahz> Is there any problem with 'rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*' ?
<Ridpojken> bazhang: the problem is, when i'm booting up on the cd i get the desktop enviroment and everything, but when i click the "Install" button nothing happens. The same happens with Fedora!
<r3l1c> hi everyone
<th0r> BB82: when they went to network-mangler it screwed it all up....up to that point ubuntu was no harder than suse
<BB82> gajo__p, well kinda, the Wikis are very well written most the time so i found that just folowing those did most of the work, sometimes i'd read other peoples posts and get all i needed
<Khelben> smtp and google mail, what is the best app for handling this situation esmtp or msmtp or postfix or something else?
<Fougner> Ridpojken, you want to boot from a live cd?
<marcolneto> oi
<Ridpojken> Fougner: I can do that, but it just won't install to my HDD
<wapko> howcome my mute button doesnt work ? the notifier shows up. but no cake :)
<legend2440> ahz: sudo apt-get clean does same thing
<bazhang> Ridpojken, that is odd, not much of an unetbootin expert here; if you tried with an iso I would be much more of help
<wapko> mute button on my keyboard that is
<BB82> th0r, is there a way to file a bug for it?
<gajo__p> did they also break the GUI update manager in the newest ubuntu? it's clogging up all the resources and simply won't shut down/upgrade stuff
<r3l1c> what is the unetbootin question?
<Fougner> Ridpojken, tried the "install ubuntu" option from the live cd? not "try ubuntu ..."
<ahz> legend2440: If it is identical, then I prefer to use the equivalent of 'rm' because I am deleting files from an external program and want to count the size
<nyaa> B882 are you still at the troubleshooting phase of the whole static ip thing or do you want some quick help from a guy with the qualifications of 5 people that are all 1/6 as good as me
<th0r> BB82: I am sure there is over at ubuntu.com, but I haven't done any
<bazhang> r3l1c, wont install once it reaches desktop Ridpojken has this issue
<WIGGMPk> I need help =/, I had to reinstall both my /boot and / partitions.. I kept the existing /home partition and now am having trouble accessing my data because I used ecryptfs previously. Can anyone help??
<Ridpojken> bazhang: since i've tried the same with fedora, i don't think that will work
<Ridpojken> Fougner: No, is there any way to load up that from a usb stick?
<Fougner> Ridpojken, sure, what OS do you have accessible at the moment?
<Ridpojken> A crached windows =)
<alle1> Time for ubuntu noob kwerstion?
<Fougner> Ridpojken, accessible or not?
<Ridpojken> Fougner: So, none =)
<BB82> th0r, it's very upsetting that a Linux distro can be bad at any form of networking it's embarrassing actually
<legend2440> ahz: problem with that rm command is it will remove the  lock file and the dir called partial. not sure if that will cause problems or they will be recreated
<Ridpojken> Fougner: Not, thats why i'm changing to linux
<th0r> BB82:I agree, but what are you gonna do? They went to nm because too many ubuntu users can't edit the interfaces file
<SandGorgon> is anybody using nvidia driver 180.55 in jaunty ? anybody know how to gwt it ?
<MikeonTV3> I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Remix. (Actually Jolicloud) and I am trying to find the .mozilla folder to edit the profiles.ini file
<Fougner> Ridpojken, you have a ubuntu live-cd right?
<bazhang> SandGorgon, the one from hardware drivers?
<gajo__p> th0r: at least they should make the nm as usable as the windows xp one... it shouldn't be that hard
<Ridpojken> Fougner: Jupp
<ahz> legend2440: OK, I can not delete if the lock file exists
<Fougner> Ridpojken, you checked the cd from errors and so on?
<r3l1c> MikeonTV3:  its not in /home/username ?
<Ridpojken> Fougner: Yes..
<th0r> gajo__p: agreed...nm still isn't ready for prime time, but you can't convince the gods of that
<Fougner> Ridpojken, and you have tried with the "install ubuntu" option?
<r3l1c> not all of the unetbootin systems are installable...
<Ridpojken> Fougner: No
<SandGorgon> bazhang, i have stock 180.44 - it is the .55 variant that i am interested in  - u can check the exact version in system - Admin - ncvidia x server settings
<Ridpojken> Fougner: Maybe i should burn out a cd
<r3l1c> but you can still boot into the live cd and burn a cd
<Fougner> Ridpojken, a new one? =)
<sonism> BB82: can't you just set /etc/network/interfaces to use static ip?
<r3l1c> you can unetbootin to an internal hd as well
<greg> how to check if the graphic driver is installed correctly?
<Fougner> Ridpojken, try the "install ubuntu" option.
<Ridpojken> Fougner: I haven't got one earlier, i've tried to do it over usb. Save the enviroment you know =)
 * Ridpojken is getting a CD-r disc
<alle1> Ubuntu n00b, 8.04, can't LOWER resolution, stuck at 1280x1024
<r3l1c> alle1:  have you found displays?
<alle1> refresh rate out of sync when lowered...
<MikeonTV3> r3l1c: It is now (odd) Thanks!
<BoltClock> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BB82> sonism, no, it's much more retarded than that
<WIGGMPk> I need help accessing my encrypted /home directory from a reinstalled system.. I have a ton of data I need to backup asap.
<ReedMace> nomasteryoda: ok. tried that. created new user with Admin privileges, logged in as new user, run synaptic manager from menu - exactly same thing as previously - starts then closes
<r3l1c> MikeonTV3:  yeah ls -a
<TheStarLion> alright, little issue for you to solve. brother an I have the same (old) laptop, dell latitude c400 with no cd drive. he upgraded his from intrepid to jaunty, and wireless stopped working. I want to upgrade mine, but I also don't want to lose wireless, since both usb port and ethernet port are dead, and if wireless stops... its effectively an elaborate paperweight
<r3l1c> .mozilla i think
<alle1> went to system/preferences/screen resolution detects gateway 200 18"
<Guest016> Hey, im looking to put a already coded php paypal order form into the sidebar of my html page. Is any one up for the job (paid position should be a super quick fix for any one who has php knowledge)
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help me, i can't ssh into my box even knowing host.allow on the box has the ip address?
<sonism> BB82: can you explain why?
<leaf-sheep> Guest016: Not here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<alle1> ﻿Ubuntu n00b, 8.04, can't LOWER resolution, stuck at 1280x1024, ﻿refresh rate out of sync when lowered...﻿went to system/preferences/screen resolution detects gateway 200 18"
 * Ridpojken has started the burning
<rz> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<BoltClock> i just purchased and installed an ati radeon hd4850 card, and now ubuntu is shoved into low gfx mode. system>admin>hardware drivers finds nothing. lspci | grep VGA shows that ubuntu sees the card. how do i install the necessary drivers?
<BoltClock> 8.04.2
<ahz> How can I tell if apt is locked?  It seems /var/lib/dpkg/lock always exists
<legend2440> ReedMace1: sudo not working correctly for Admin apps?
<leaf-sheep> !ati | BoltClock
<ubottu> BoltClock: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheStarLion> ahz: try using any command that involves it like sudo apt-get update, and if it works, it's not locked
<rz>  Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price)   whats that mean? only as in price?
<TheStarLion> rz: you don't have to pay, but the source isn't available
<ahz> TheStarLion: I need to do it programatically
<ttbs_412> hello everbody
<rz> ooo ok
<Trijntje> "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypty" gives: "Command failed: Can not access device" on ubuntu9.04. Works fine on 8.04, what could be the cause of this? I could find nothing on this online, and i have loaded dm-crypt module
<ReedMace> legend2440: sudo works from terminal for Admin apps, just several of them don't work from menu
<ahz> /var/cache/apt/archives/lock also exists when APT is not running
<TheStarLion> ahz: then start synaptic or adept, and try reloading software repos through that
<BoltClock> leaf-sheep: does fglrx work with my type of card?
<ttbs_412> how to install DNS server on ubuntu?
<r3l1c> rz:  right now I am downloading the source for ubuntu 8.04 - now thats free
<legend2440> ReedMace: can i pm?
<richardcavell> r3l1c: why?  Are you going to compile it yourself?
<leaf-sheep> BoltClock: I do not know as I have nvidia.  If you can see the display, then the card is working.  Gotta configure it first, I suppose.
<rz> gotcha
<gajo__p> how do you enable that keymap change widget in ubuntu/gnome? was a while since i did that
<ReedMace> legend2440: yes, but nomasteryoda was helping also
<r3l1c> richardcavell:  Curiosity, and maybe I will.
<richardcavell> r3l1c: It might take you a week to compile all of it
<gajo__p> richardcavell: huh? i doubt it...
<rootlinuxusr> is there a firestarter IRC?
<r3l1c> richardcavell:  yeah if not longer. if I can do it at all.. but this is more a conversation for the general chat.
<quidnunc> Where can I get a list of installed packages available on the Ubuntu live DVD?
<rootlinuxusr> ttbs_412 search synaptic for dns?
<alle1> ﻿﻿Ubuntu n00b, 8.04, can't LOWER resolution, stuck at 1280x1024, ﻿refresh rate out of sync when lowered...﻿went to system/preferences/screen resolution detects gateway 200 18"
<ttbs_412> rootlinuxusr: thanks you, i will do it
<richardcavell> quidnunc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-desktop
<r3l1c> alle1:  you can change the sync level from Screen resolution. Also google auto reconfigure xorg
<Trijntje> Are there known issues with luks on ubuntu 9.04?
<rioch> hi, I've installed linux and I'm about to install window so its dual-boot. However, I'm certain that the grub menu will not show up afterwards because windows will overwrite the mbr, so how can I get it back after?
<rootlinuxusr> ttbs_412: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<alle1> ok, I will google that...
<quidnunc> richardcavell: The live DVD contains all those packages?
<richardcavell> quidnunc: it fits on a CD, so it's really a live CD
<TheStarLion> rioch: reinstall grub from cd afterwards
<richardcavell> quidnunc: and yes it odes
<richardcavell> does
<r3l1c> rioch:  google has tons of information available .... consider running windows from virtualbox in seemless mode
<quidnunc> richardcavell: There is a live DVD. I want the list of packages on the live DVD.
<alle1> But, the refresh rate is stuck at 75, res at 1280/1024
<richardcavell> one that's more than 700 megs?
<quidnunc> richardcavell: Yes
<alle1> no change allowed...
<BB82> sonism, if you haven't tried in 9.01 then give it a go and see how easy it is
<alle1> googling other option
<r3l1c> alle1:  hmmm..
<TheStarLion> quidnunc: the live dvd is more used for alternate languages
<nyaa> question: in terms of say ifconfig, whats the difference between a network and a gateway?
<quidnunc> TheStarLion: Does it have valgrind and GCC?
<r3l1c> gateway I believe is your path to the internet
<trinium> about virtual maquine with virtualbox, download the virtualbox of the web site, recomend version 3.02
<richardcavell> quidnunc: is this it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-standard
<r3l1c> network would be behind the internet... home work local
<TheStarLion> quidnunc: not sure on valgrind, but GCC I've always had to download via apt after any install
<Ganymede>  i'm having a bit trouble understanding the output of ip6tables-save -c on my router: i see the line: :OUTPUT ACCEPT [97038005:104874122202] does that mean my router has sent out about 100 gigs of IPv6 traffic? or is that the total of my clients? and also, does that count only openened TCP6/UDP6 connections or also lower level stuff like ICMP6? because if it's really been outputting 100 gigs of IPv6, that's a red flag
<ttbs_412> rootlinuxusr, my ISP DNS server is slowly, so i want to install a dns server. Is it better for me? :P
<FrankQC> trinium: Why not just 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose'
<trinium> gateway is 192.168.1.1 is the port of enlace
<FrankQC> trinium: Easier imo
<lillis> where can i access the default gateway service under ubuntu?
<lillis> assuming there is one
<r3l1c> ttbs_412:  try open dns
<lillis> uhm
<lillis> the default firewall service ven
<lillis> even
<quidnunc> TheStarLion: You mean GCC wasn't part of the default packages selected for install or it wasn't available on the DVD?
<pkkm> I have Gigabyte (http://gigabyte.com.tw) EP45-DS3L motherboard with integrated Intel High Definition Audio (HDA) CA0106 audio chip. I can't find sound drivers for Ubuntu. On Windows everything worked well bacause I received a CD with Windows drivers. Can you help me?
<trinium> the virtualbox-ose have limits, i use virtualbox 3.02
<lolo> hi
<wbc> How may I FULLY delete a program, including all configuration files?
<rootlinuxusr> ttbs_412 Iunno Just know how to install and configure it. It might?
<wbc> Via. apt
<FrankQC> wbc: Which program
<r3l1c> <---virtualbox 3.02
<quidnunc> richardcavell: I don't know. I'm the one asking.
<wbc> FrankQC: emesene
<andry> help
<TheStarLion> quidnunc: not part of the default install, to my knowledge. It *might* be on the dvd, all I know is that the dvd holds all the alternate languages, I'm not certain if that's the only difference
<richardcavell> depends if it's called ubuntu standard
<FrankQC> wbc: sudo apt-get remove emesene -y; sudo apt-get autoremove -y
<TheStarLion> quidnunc: in any case, why do you need them installed by default, is there a problem of using apt post install to get them?
<r3l1c> apt-get --purge  = I think
<wbc> FrankQC: Does that removes the conf files too?
<trinium> virtualbox 3.02 install is easy with install.deb double click :D
<richardcavell> there's ubuntu minimal, ubuntu mid, ubuntu netbook remix, and others
<sonism> BB82: ahhh.... i see. luckily i didn't yet.... thank you for that precious information, then :D
<erUSUL> wbc: system wide conf files yes; the ones in your home folder you have to remove by hand
<FrankQC> wbc: That's what autoremove does. It removes all the config files and the 'left overs' of removed programs
<quidnunc> TheStarLion: Yes. I don't have a partition or extra drive to install it on. I need to run from the live CD.
<BoltClock> anyone here using an ati radeon hd4850 with their ubuntu hardy?
<richardcavell> quidnunc: So I'm assuming that your DVD is ubuntu-standard
<greg> hey all
<ttbs_412> rootlinuxusr, now i think that open dns is better :D
<r3l1c> FrankQC:  I didn't know it did that for removed I thought it was for extra installation files.. neat
<FrankQC> wbc: Go in your home folder and type like... "ls -a", then look for ".emesene" (or equiv), then "rm -Rf .emesene -y"
<greg> can someone help me setting up/correcting the nvidia (X) driver?
<TheStarLion> quidnunc: I think you might want to try a USB install that you can install extra packages from, if your computer supports USB booting
<quidnunc> richardcavell: Dunno. Are there different ones?
<andry> help led wireless aspire one zg5
<r3l1c> FrankQC:  what is the f and -y for?
<quidnunc> TheStarLion: The installed packages will persist?
<r3l1c> f folders
<FrankQC> r3l1c: -y = yes if it prompts you "are you sure you want to do this?"
<wbc> FrankQC: May I just use Nautilus and search?
<bruenig> r3l1c: f is force
<trinium> andry aspire one is best machine?? i am buy one, recomend please
<r3l1c> oh cool
<bruenig> FrankQC: -y is not common to all commands just so you know. It really doesn't make any sense for rm -rf
<TheStarLion> quidnunc: they should do, they did when I had to use a USB install
<trinium> andry: aspire one is best machine?? i am buy one, recomend please
<FrankQC> bruenig: I just put it just in case
<richardcavell> quidnunc: There are many different metapackages (ie remixes)
<rioch> how do I install just grub from the live cd?
<bruenig> FrankQC: read also, it literally wont work for rm
<richardcavell> quidnunc: I don't know which one you have. Presumably you have ubuntu-standard
<bruenig> FrankQC: you will get an error
<FrankQC> bruenig: cool
<wbc> FrankQC: It didn't delete conf files
<r3l1c> rioch:  I will look for you open a PM
<alle1> R3, could you suggest a linux equivalent of Belarc advisor, so I can get hardware specifics?  This seems like a video driver problem, no? stuck in 1280/1024 75Hz
<erUSUL> !grub | rioch
<ubottu> rioch: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quidnunc> richardcavell: Many metapackages distributed by Canonical?
<wbc> FrankQC: It still automatically logs into my accout which means it have my account details saved
<richardcavell> quidnunc: yes
<FrankQC> wbc: To delete conf file go in your /home, then do ctrl + h (I think that's the hotkey), then find the .emesene or whatever, delete that folder. Whichever folder with a period and 'emesene' in it.
<wbc> FrankQC; there is no such thing
<FrankQC> wbc: There has to be one associated to Emesene
<wbc> FrankQC: How may I find out what the file is named?
<bruenig> wbc: it might be in .config where all such folders should actually be
<FrankQC> wbc: Like if you had Pidgin installed it would be like... .pidgin or .purple
<grawity> Maybe it saves account settings to gnome-keyring?
<quidnunc> richardcavell: Is a list available somewhere of the different variations?
<lolo> i have proplem in apt
<lolo> i have proplem in apt
<lolo> how i can fix it
<lolo> ?
<greg> I'm on Kubuntu 9.04 and have a geforce 9500GTs, when running the Settings>NVIDIA X Server Settings it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver, please run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart X" when i do this and restart X server an error comes up "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module[...]Screens found, but none with usable configuration"
<wbc> FrankQC: When I do search on "emesene" at the home folder I dont get any results
<trinium> lolo what is your problem with apt?
<TheStarLion> lolo: what exactly is the problem? We're not psychics
<trinium> lolo :  what is yout problem with apt?
<lolo> when i sudo apt-get install xxxxxxxxxxx
<richardcavell> quidnunc: at that link I gave you, right hand side at the bottom
<richardcavell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-standard
<quidnunc> richardcavell: Thank you
<richardcavell> np
<lolo> no arsiv
<Batou_> hello
<r3l1c> you still out there alle1
<trinium> lolo: ok, runing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<greg> hello?
<lolo> no arsiv E: Couldn't find package upgrade
<Batou_> I have a problem with my squid, its woking but no caching
<Batou_> who can help me please?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Arney> If I unplug my hard drive (with Ubuntu in it) and plug it into another comp. what will happen if I start up in it on another comp?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Batou_
<ubottu> Batou_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<greg> I'm on Kubuntu 9.04 and have a geforce 9500GTs, when running the Settings>NVIDIA X Server Settings it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver, please run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart X" when i do this and restart X server an error comes up "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module[...]Screens found, but none with usable configuration"
<ActionParsnip> Arney: sure, you may have to restore xorg to defaults but yes it will boot
<ActionParsnip> greg: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<lolo> i have proplem in apt
<lolo> plz help
<greg> it is installed, but i'll try reinstall
<nyaa> in networking when you set ip addresses, whats the difference between a network and a gateway?
<TheStarLion> lolo: you need to be more specific
<Batou_> ok sorry i have problem with squid and i work with jaunty
<grawity> nyaa: A gateway is a single computer in that network.
<lolo> <TheStarLion> when i try to use apt to install aney program i cant
<greg> right i tried dpkg-reconfigure reboot now
<ActionParsnip> greg: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Batou_> it is working now, but the cache dir empty. the log don't show errors
<trinium> lolo: not use terminal with synaptic simultaneamente
<nyaa> grawity so when you are assigning them, how do you give an ip address to a network?  192.168.1.255?
<alle1> Yes...still here.
<ActionParsnip> lolo: can you please give us a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update
<TheStarLion> lolo: firstly, make sure you have a working internet connection, then open a terminal (Accessories -> Terminal) and type 'sudo apt-get update' then try installing again
<ReedMace> legend2440: brilliant - its fixed, simple as that! Other Admin apps also now working. Thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> !paste | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<legend2440> ReedMace: your welcome
<lolo> i try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> lolo: make sure you do not have any other package apps open (like synaptic)
<TheStarLion> lolo:what was the result from doing that?
<ActionParsnip> lolo: you will need sudo for those
<lolo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<alle1> Haven't used IRC in ten years or so...
<ActionParsnip> lolo: do you have synaptic running?
<alle1> Just trying to keep up...
<quidnunc> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dual> What tools should I use for automatic backup?
<lolo> no
<quidnunc> lolo: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<quidnunc> lolo: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<TheStarLion> lolo: try rebooting your computer and trying again
<Batou_> i have check the user for squid and test the standart config, nothing like change the problem
<lolo> i try reboot
<ActionParsnip> lolo: you need sudo to use apt-get, add it to each command
<lolo> im root
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lolo> why use sudo
<dual> Thanks
<trinium> lolo: sudo bash
<quidnunc> lolo: Are you sure? whoami
<dual> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ActionParsnip> lolo: i hope only sudo -i   and not logged in as root and running an irc client
<lolo> yes im sure
<Batou_> and i have rewrite the cache. i can do anything but the cache is empty
<alle1> Suggestion on Belarc Advisor/Aida32 equivalent in linux?
<ActionParsnip> lolo: run: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erUSUL> !info sysinfo
<lolo> i face this proplem when im augrade frome 8.4 to 9.4
<Pirate_Hunter> someone help me identify why i cant log into my box through ssh?
<Batou_> who have a idea
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 392 kB
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter:  sudo tail -f /var/log/{auth.log,syslog}   and try reconnecting.
<grkblood13> im having issues with google.com its not bringing back any results it just reload with the normal google screen
<trinium> lolo: install jaunty, upgrade of distrubution is a the problem
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: tried sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lolo> jaunty ??????
<alle1> ubottu, if that's to me, ty...I will try to identify exact vid card
<trinium> lolo: jaunty = ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lolo> im on it
<Batou_> nobody like help me :(
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: whats wrong. i havent seen you state any question
<kk_jaunti> hello, can some one guide me to some pointers on creating a demon for ubuntu.  I want to make that demon auto start at system boot and the it should run under a dedicated user.
<pup> how do i change the initial ubuntu loading screen and the brown loading-bar?
<pup> i'm using hardy...
<ActionParsnip> !theme | pup
<ubottu> pup: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lolo> <ActionParsnip> lolo: run: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lolo> same proplem
<alle1> Thank you bot.
<trinium> lolo: run comand tons
<Batou_> i have write there ActionParsnip
<alle1> sysinfo wasn't installed...
<ActionParsnip> lolo: try running the commands as you instead of root, ubuntu is designed to be used as users running stuff as sudo
<sonism> pup: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<rz> so google earth crashes my system :*(
<lolo> ok
<trinium> lolo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<endeavormac> ok, i have a toshiba laptop with two ports for external monitors, along with a nvidia graphics card. I'm trying to get Ubuntu to allow me to use both external monitors, but the nvidia X Server Settings tool only sees one. Any ideas? I can do this in windows, but this laptop was my only windows machine and I can't take anymore of it.
<alle1> installed via terminal and convenient prompt to do so when sysinfo failed...
<lolo> i will reboot
<rz> cheap video card, with no drivers supported
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: ok, which cache?
<gajo__p> well this is a first, two of my PCs are connected to a switch, they can both reach the internet, but can't seem to ping themselves locally
<lolo> and login as user
<lolo> not root
<Arney> ActionParsnip: xorg? how do I reset it. Do I have to reset it before unplugging the HD or after?
<lolo> brb
<Batou_> on the harddrive ActionParsnip
<trinium> lolo: root
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, i dont want to remove it i want to find out why the box aint allowing ssh, it shouldnt block connection ive removed thing from hosts.deny
<^cheeky> hi, might sound tarded, but is there a way to type in terminal . and what ever i type will come out through my speakers
<rz> any ideas for getting this ati 9200 card working correctly? or should i pop it out and run onboard (intel)?
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: so you mean the hard drive 2mb cache for data transfer?
<trinium> lolo: sudo bash && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> trinium: sudo -i   is advised
<Batou_> more ActionParsnip
<mvatki> In bash what is the best way to unzip the contents of a zip to a destination folder?
<Fougner> ^cheeky, what do you mean? a text-to-speech function ?
<andry> any video chat for ubuntu remix ?
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: can you give me a concise definition of your issue. i am lost
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: espeak
<^cheeky> Fougner, yeah .. like i type hello and my computer will say hello via speakers
<trinium> ActuionParsnip:  sudo -i, is easy with sudo bash
<^cheeky> http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: sure it can, espeak will say anything you want. it can also read out text files for you
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: sudo apt-get install espeak
<legend2440> rz: i had to buy nvidia card because amd stopped support for my ati radeon 9600 and i couldnt get tv out to work with the open source radeon drivers. so good luck
<Fougner> ^cheeky, there is no "default" app in linux for that, but you could google for a text to speech app.. google.com/linux
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, can i hav a sexy voice read my mails and tell me the eather :P and  look hott
<WIGGMPk> I need help accessing my encrypted /home directory from a reinstalled system.. I have a ton of data I need to backup asap.
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: you need to learn to search your repos before the web if you are talking about installing stuff
<mirak> hi, I have an issue with alsa, my optical out only works for passtrough ac3, it doesn't work for normal pcm sound. I don't know what's wrong
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: my girlfriend is busy ;)
<timo1> Any one know how i can check if im running 64 bit
<alle1> sysinfo reports back only "vga compatible controller"
<ActionParsnip> timo1: uname -a
<trinium> ActionParsnip: sudo bash = sudo -i  :S
<ActionParsnip> timo1: i686 = 32bit. x86_64 = 64bit
<andry> any video chat for ubuntu remix ?
<trinium> good bye, to work
<timo1> ok 64 bit then
<Batou_> ActionParsnip ok, the squid don't write data to /var/spool/squid. I have rewrite the cache, change user, change dir, change chmod. ich can do anythink but the squid don't like to write data to cache. And the best joke is all logs and debug don't show an error
<doorsman> Is that possible to get from Ubuntu 9.10 to KUbuntu 9.10 (via an upgrade) so it'll remove all the gnome appz and make it only KDE appz ?
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, strange, i already have it :S
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: ok, what username is quid running as?
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: then off you go
<Batou_> ActionParsnip is runn as proxy
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky:   try      espeak "this is a test"
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: i know what it is, but what username is running the app, try:  ps -ef | grep quid
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: you will see a username, or user id number
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, ewwwww, she definitely needs a better voice :P default !good :P
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: check the man page, you can tweak it as you like
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, thank u thank u :)
<Josh1981> My Ubuntu installer always freezes at 68%, known ssue??
<dAnon> is it even possible to get flash to work without lagging?
<nztal> anyone use a modem with fax capability along with a scanner & xsane so you can send faxes, from a scanner/xsane ?
<ActionParsnip> Josh1981: did you md5 check the iso, did you verify the cd once booted to?
<Josh1981> I kep re-downloading it, but the md5 NEVER matches
<Batou_> sorry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nztal: there may be a fax appp that uses the x=sane stuff and wil allow you to fax
<torrentow> \join #ubuntu-pl
<^cheeky> lol, i tried reading a pdf ,,,think its reading 000 and 6  32 .. lol
<alle1> ﻿﻿allen: sysinfo now installed, only reports "vga compatible controller", my issue is stuck at 1280/1024 75Hz refresh rate...allows me to change res, but when it does, it goes crazy vert/horiz,
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: i dont think its that smart
<Josh1981> I have tried d/l ing the i386 ver as well as the 64 bit. i am tryig to install to an amd athlong 64 x2
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<ActionParsnip> alle1: what does lspci | grep -i vga say
<ActionParsnip> Josh1981: if the md5 doesnt match, you must redownload
<Batou_> ActionParsnip i have two users for squid
<nztal> ActionParsnip, is that done through a fax modem do you know ?  i've no idea what fax modem might work on a modern day desktop.  i would however like fax capability on my ubuntu box, and i was just given a working scanner
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: we just need the username the app is running as
<ActionParsnip> nztal: not sure. i'm sure one will exist somewhere
<ActionParsnip> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<Josh1981> I am installing to a blank 1 TB hdd brand new
<johnliu> hello,good boy and girl,could I please ask you how can I broadcast my DVD under ubuntu sistym?
<dAnon> is it even possible to get flash to work without lagging?
<Batou_> ActionParsnip i think it runn as proxy
<ActionParsnip> nztal: apt-cache search fax | less    will get you started
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: then that user name must have write access to the log folder, either by owning the folder or being in the group owner, either will be fine as long as that thing (owner or group) has full access
<ActionParsnip> Josh1981: it could be fresh out of the factory, it doesnt matter
<m0smith> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Josh1981: if the installation media is bad then the install will be bad
<Josh1981> IS it easier to d/l via their page or on bittorrent
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<m0smith> I am trying to do a usb install on a 16gb drive but i doesn't seem to work.  is there a size limit?
<Batou_> ActionParsnip the user proxy have access, squid write to logs
<ActionParsnip> Josh1981: both are equally easy, you click download then wait. the torrent protool has error checking extra to TCP so can be beneficial
<johnliu> Is there anyone chinese?
<ortsvorsteher> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pup> startup manager seems to be unstable. is it ok to use?
<ActionParsnip> TheStarLion: if you have to compile drivers for the wifi you will need to grab that before upgrading. jumping up a release will mean you get a new kernel which will need  a new driver module
<TheStarLion> ActionParsnip: No, I have the drivers, though I have to use ndiswrapper to use them
<c3o> any body know the emulator
<c3o> exe
<c3o> on ubuntu
<c3o> alse wine
<serge> wine
<c3o> alse wine
<ActionParsnip> TheStarLion: then get the windows driver files ready on your disk somewhere, just incase
<c3o> any body know the emulator for ubuntu ? else wine
<ActionParsnip> c3o: you can use wine, it is not an emulator (hence its name)
<Batou_> ActionParsnip with witch tool can i see all users and there config?
<ActionParsnip> c3o: websearch for   wine reop  and use the wine from the wine repository
<serge> c3o: VirtualBox
<TheStarLion> ActionParsnip: I tried that for my brother's laptop when he wanted it upgraded from intrepid to jaunty, ndiswrapper on his jaunty says it can't see the hardware after being given the drivers, and cannot connect by wireless, he's using the same wirelss pci card as me
<ActionParsnip> c3o: if you use virtualbox you will need a windows license as well as the install media to install a full blown windows OS.
<Josh1981> and does the md5sum file have to be from them, or any will do?
<nsahoo> where can I get some dual monitor wallpapers with ubuntu theme?
<c3o> ?
<c3o> what mean
<serge> c3o: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<ActionParsnip> Josh1981: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<c3o> are' if am used a virtualbox am can play windows game
<c3o> am love ubuntu
<c3o> but am hate ubuntu
<c3o> because am can't play game
<ActionParsnip> c3o: virtualbox will allow yuo to run an OS inside a host OS, like vm ware. You will need a valid OS to install which my include licensing if you use proprietary one
<c3o> any body can help me
<serge> c3o: for games use wine
<ActionParsnip> c3o: what game?
<Josh1981> those hashes are current? hose are thones I have been using
<c3o> am need plya resident evil
<Batou_> ActionParsnip witch command can i see all users ?
<ActionParsnip> c3o: which resident evil? there are many
<c3o> bihevor
<dAnon> is it even possible to get flash to work without lagging?
<ActionParsnip> Batou_: I sugest you head into user config
<johnliu> 不会English就用chinese，错误太多了
<ActionParsnip> c3o: resident evil bihevor doesnt even show up in google
<c3o> wait
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: if you run 64bit ubuntu, try the 64bit flash
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: flash is quite cpu intensive
<c3o> oke actionparsnip
<c3o> this the link of the game
<c3o> http://www.google.co.id/search?hl=id&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=onX&ei=tPdhSv2BDdSBkQWdyJzsDw&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=resident+evil+behavior&spell=1
<dAnon> ActionParsnip I am running 32 bit ubuntu on a 64bit athlon x2
<FloodBot3> c3o: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3o> oke sori
<andry> kopete in aspire one ubuntu remix working ?
<ActionParsnip> c3o: is it 4 or 5
<c3o> 4
<c3o> http://paste.ubuntu.com/221259/
<dAnon> is that much of a problem?
<ActionParsnip> c3o: why didnt you just say that when i asked
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: should be fine
<WIGGMPk> I need help accessing my encrypted /home directory from a reinstalled system.. I have a ton of data I need to backup asap.
<ActionParsnip> c3o: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4640
<c3o> am will try to open it actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> c3o: it runs great, you just gotta play with wine a bit to get it going
<c3o> oke
<dAnon> ActionParsnip I tried both nonfree flash and the official adobe one
<c3o> but am a new user for ubuntu / linux
<c3o> b 4 am used wind**s
<Kelen> How to get detail info the usb driver.
<smugg> is it possible to install ubuntus bootloader on a raid0 drive?
<ActionParsnip> c3o: everyone says that dude. i hear it daily. you will learn as you play
<dAnon> ActionParsnip official adobe flash plugin seems to work better, but still laggy
<c3o> thanks borhter...
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: give it a lower nice value
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: like -5
<jdude> anyone familiar with ubuntu as a router? bridging interfaces specifically
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<c3o> how i install adobe raider on ubuntu
<jdude> i have it setup, but i still can't get inet through the bridge
<c3o> how i install adobe photoshop on ubuntu
<jdude> the dhcp server is functioning properly i believe
<dAnon> ActionParsnip what value do you mean?
<c3o> how i install all codex on ubuntu
<c3o> thanks b 4
<dAnon> c3o doesn't ubuntu come with most of the codecs out of the box?
<Dulak> !medibuntu | c3o
<ubottu> c3o: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jdude> dAnon, what kind of codecs?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: look into nice values, lower nice value = more cpu. 0 is default, lowest is -20 (not advised as it will starve the remaining system) and the highest is +20 where it gets nearly ignored by the scheduler)
<c3o> my ubuntu allway restart if am used until 4 menit for look picture
<jdude> anyone familiar with bridging network interfaces?
<Kelen> c3o: it's counldn't installed on ubuntu. it's all only can be installed on windows and OS. i guess.
<c3o> any solustion for it
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: no, most are restricted so for legal reasons cannot be on the install disk
<jdude> c3o, vmware?
<Kelen> c3o: you can use wine with them..
<r3l1c> I install the packages audio workstations under taskel, how can I remove all those packages? Jack audio never worked
<serge> sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<r3l1c> serge there are like fifty programs
<r3l1c> taskel installed them all in one shot. I would like for taskel to remove them in one shot
<serge> dpkg -l package_name will show you all installed pakages
<serge> then just remove them
<Dulak> r3l1c: you can use aptitude to tag them all for purge and have it do it in one shot
<erUSUL> c3o: install ubuntu-resticted-extras
<OttifantSir> Has anyone used the ebox platform? My question is: Do I need to install Ubuntu 8.04 Server before installing ebox?
<c3o> for what erUSUL
<erUSUL> c3o: 18:31 < c3o> how i install all codex on ubuntu <<<<<
<c3o> oke
<c3o> thanks brother...
<r3l1c> so there isn't a way to do it in synaptic even though synaptic installed them --- I know how remove packages from CLI, I am just wondering
<c3o> hai
<c3o> c3o@c3o-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-resticted-extras
<c3o> [sudo] password for c3o:
<c3o> Reading package lists... Done
<c3o> Building dependency tree
<c3o> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> c3o: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raul> hola como estan
<raul> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<raul> no se psi  pueden ayudarme
<raul> se trata
<erUSUL> !es | raul
<ubottu> raul: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<c3o> english spk plese for raul
<raul> de uqe no puedo en contrar
<owen1> how to login from console instead of gdm? is the only way is uninstall gdm?
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-resticted-extras
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-resticted-extras does not exist in jaunty
<raul> la secion
<r3l1c> the complete package is called ubuntustudio-data
<TheStarLion> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dulak> owen1: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you to the console
<jdude> someone has to know about bridging network interfaces
<Batou_> ActionParsnip i can't find a failure on the user proxy
<c3o> any body know how to make proxy
<suppermann> owen1, press ctrl+alt+[1-7]
<TheStarLion> Batou_: ActionParsnip just left
<owen1> suppermann: Dulak: but after reboot it shows gdm
<c3o> and any body know how to make webserver local, but am can accest it from internet any whare
<Batou_> ok thanks TheStartLion
<Dulak> owen1: if you don't want gdm you can disable it from starting at boot
<owen1> Dulak: can u eraborate?
<Batou_> and who can help me TheStartLion
<r3l1c> c3o sudo apt-get install apache2 - then you have to port forward your router
<jdude> c3o, use squid for proxy
<Dulak> owen1: install the program sysvconfig: sudo apt-get install sysvconfig  then run: sudo sysvconfig and it will let you disable gdm at boot
<TheStarLion> Batou_ I'm not sure, anyone who can follow your problem
<c3o> can you tell step by step brother...
<c3o> because am new for linux
<owen1> Dulak: awesome. thank you!
<suppermann> when i start this computer with ubuntu 7.04, it doesn't automatically connect to the wired network. As i'm going to use this box without head and trhu network, i really want it to connect automatically. What to do?
<Batou_> TheStartLion OK :(
<jdude> !ics
<johnliu> hello
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<suppermann> jdude, that's not what i want
<wbc> I just perm deleted my Documents folder, is it possible to rescue the files?
<suppermann> how do I make my computer automatically connect to the wired network?
<jdude> suppermann, that was for me, dude
<suppermann> jdude, sorry.
<jdude> i'm trying to fix my bridged interfaces and needed the link again
<jdude> np
<jdude> what are you trying to do?
<hhh2> hi i need a repository for ubuntu hardy
<jdude> do you have a DHCP server on your network?
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<jdude> it should all autoconf
<hhh2> hi i need a repository for ubuntu hardy for audacios 2.1
<neutrinomass> Hi. With older versions of Ubuntu my laptop's onboard sound card's middle port was recognised as a line out and worked as such. Now it shows as a line in. I have unfortunately rendered my headphone jack useless and I would like to revert back to the old behaviour. Any ideas on how this can be done? Thanks in advance
<jdude> TheStarLion, try to fix the wireless, figure out what chipset it is and see if it's supported or if there's a driver... google
<suppermann> jdude, yes. It works fine, but every time i login i have to click "connect to wired network"
<c3o> how to play obably - it's a default)
<c3o> how to shronghold
<c3o> on ubuntu?
<TheStarLion> jdude: the only driver I've found for it is the windows one, I use ndiswrapper for that. It worked in intrepid without any issues, but in jaunty it says it can't see the hardware, and cant connect to any wireless except unsecured, of which there aren't any I use
<Agat0n> Hey y'all
<hhh2>  i need a repository for xubuntu hardy for audacios 2.1
<Agat0n> How "dangerous" is it to remove the sudo and always run as root?
<jdude> suppermann, maybe have a login script that forces it up? ifconfig
<jdude> Agat0n, advisable only if you're a smart admin
<suppermann> jdude, how do i do that?
<hhh2>  i need a repository for xubuntu hardy for audacios 2.1 ,or tell me where find a .deb package
<nyaa> suppermann this is in jaunty right?
<suppermann> nyaa, it's 7.04
<Agat0n> jdude, aight thx
<jdude> suppermann, maybe try /etc/profile ? a zillion ways
<Agat0n> What irc client do you lot recomend for ubuntu?
<jdude> suppermann, using ifconfig, you might be able to force it on with a dhcp query or something
<arand> Agat0n: Well, that's pretty much all of ubuntu's security stripped away, only thing you have left is the "no one hacks linux"-safety, which is rather flaky...)
<jdude> Agat0n, i use xchat i guess mostly
<jdude> arand, why i'd only recommend it to a pro
<th0r> Agat0n: xchat....not xchat-gnome
<nadjavox> hi all....i have an ongoing problem with my screen flashing sometimes to the point that the computer isn't usable.
<nyaa> suppermann oh my... still in the network connections icon in the upper right there should be a way to edit connections.  From there you should have a way to examine the wired connection, and a check box or something for it to connect automatically, right?
<jdude> yeah, regular xchat
<hhh2> What  music player and modules player do you lot reccomend for ubuntu?
<OttifantSir> Agat0n: Not even hardened Linux "geeks" run as root all the time, simply because you might do something wrong ONCE, and it MIGHT crash your entire system.
<Agat0n> th0r, i'll try that
<jdude> hhh2, vlc
<hhh2> no
<Agat0n> LostIRC is so ugly.
<jdude> OttifantSir, you're correct... better know what you're doing!
<jdude> i have gotta fix this bridging ics shiz, i'll bbl
<suppermann> nyaa, no, there's only a checkbox that says enable roaming mode which does not work
<hhh2>  i need a repository for xubuntu hardy for audacios 2.1 ,or tell me where find a .deb package
<th0r> hhh2: have you tried packages.ubuntu.com
<arand> OttifantSir: a lot prbably does, also, some distros do, take systemrescuecd or puppy linux for example...
<TheStarLion> hhh2: if there isn't one, you might be able to use an intrepid .deb for it, but you might also run into issues
<Crazyguy> OttifantSir, and it will because it assumes you know what you're doing
<hhh2> th0r, yes
<MindLess> hi there guys
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<gbear14275> I recently was trying to get xen working on my laptop and ran into some nvidia driver xorg issues.  In trying to resolve these I uninstalled and then reinstalled all my nvidia packages.  I noticed withing the "hardware drivers" control panel though that there are no longer any nvidia drivers listed.  Is there a way to repopulate this list?  or did I miss a package to re-install?
<OttifantSir> arand: systemrescuecd I can understand running as root. And still, my statement stays correct for it: You don't run it as an all-time OS, so you don't run as root all the time. I know nothing of puppy linux, except that it's supposed to be small.
<x88x> Anyone tried the new version of wine yet?
<Keba> I am using geany, and I have successfully programmed an avr microcontroller with avrdude, using a hex file I compiled with geany. Is there a way to automatically program the avr so I don't need to write the command in terminal?
<OttifantSir> Crazyguy: I don't understand your statement there. Will the system run as root if you set it to do it? Of course. Does that mean that you know what you're doing? Not necessarily.
<neutrinomass> Hi. With newer versions of Ubuntu my line out is recognised as a line in. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks.
<x88x> anyone tried Wine 1.1.26?
<x88x> yet?
<Crazyguy> OttifantSir, I meant that if you do something "wrong", it _will_ break the system
<MindLess> can anyone help me about beep , i cant get any sound from bee command :(
<hermano> big linux???
<hermano> chanel big linux?
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<OttifantSir> Crazyguy: OK, a little slow today, but I think I know where you were going with it.
<nyaa> suppermann I'm dumbfounded.  Have you tried just making a new eth0 connection in network manager, and naming it AUTO eth0 (if thats possible?  grasping for straws =/)
<hermano> qual canal do big linux?
<OttifantSir> Has anyone used the ebox platform? My question is: Do I need to install Ubuntu 8.04 Server before installing ebox?
<x88x> Anyone know if it is possible to upgrade to the latest version of wine while staying within the confines of the package manager?  (Ubuntu 8.04 | wine 1.1.26)
<ScottG490> How can I check to see if something is mounted? (for a script)
<nyaa> x88x the package manager will only go up so far, they won't do an untested version, you have to go outside of the package manager to do this.  However you can still download a .deb and use something like gdebi to install it without any hassle if that is your goal
<x88x> Or, would it be prudent to do incrimental upgrades to 9.04?  And then if I were to do that, would I have access to wine 1.1.26?
<th0r> ScottG490: mount
<ScottG490> th0r: How can I use that to check though?
<x88x> nyaa: Well, yes, would like to try it out.
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<th0r> ScottG490: if you are looking to do it all automatically in a script...try #bash
<nyaa> x88x if you're using ubuntu I'd definitely recommend downloading a .deb of the newer version and installing it with gdebi, it makes it fairly easy
<x88x> nyaa: I'm interested in getting wizard101 on this PC for my grandkids - when they come over.
<nyaa> aaah  =)
<x88x> nyaa: Sould I uninstall the current wine-0.9.59  first?
<nyaa> x88x probably so, you could install over it but its just a bad habit overall from my experience
<x88x> nyaa: Or just go ahead and use gdebi to install 1.1.26...?
<nyaa> x88x I'd uninstall the package version you have now to be safe
<x88x> nyaa: Ok, that's what I thought, I'll just uninstall wine first.
<nyaa> also though
<nyaa> x88x have you tried wizard101 in your current wine?
<x88x> nyaa: Ok, sounds like good advice.
<nyaa> x88x it doesn't say it won't work, it just says its as yet untested
<x88x> nyaa: No, I haven't tried it yet.
<x88x> nyaa: I suppose I should try it first.../?
<nyaa> x88x its your call, but thats what I would do
<nadjavox> can anyone help troubleshoot a video problem?
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<maxagaz> hi
<nyaa> x88x I would try it, then if it has a failing point, uninstall and use gdebi on the .deb of the newer version
<x88x> nyaa: You'd try running wizard101 with current version of wine first?
<nyaa> x88x yes, I wouldn't really be surprised it it works.
<maxagaz> could someone help me to get the file xc3028-v27.fw.tar.bz2 at http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?s=8e33f4eeddd7ae466b2f1e1562d9d915&attachmentid=82736&d=1219665844, i registered, but the access is still refused to me for some reason
<x88x> nyaa: Ok, sounds like a plan.
<x88x> nyaa:  I've heard it does work
<Keba>  I am using geany, and I have successfully programmed an avr microcontroller with avrdude, using a hex file I compiled with geany. Is there a way to automatically program the avr so I don't need to write the command in terminal?
<behappy> Hi ,  is it possible to see the symblic link file content (not target content) ?
<Dekko> Is there any tool out there to visually edit GTK2.0 themes?
<OttifantSir> x88x: If you want Synaptic to get the latest version for you, go to this site: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb and follow the instructions. This adds the Wine-repository to Synaptic, and will get the latest version. It is not a supported repository, though, so do what you feel is best.
<nyaa> x88x I once had an issue with a newer wine beyond the repos (really I had gone into experimental repos)  that ended up maknig a game I played at the time close in a C++ error every time, so while wine has been very good overall, I find it better to be safe
<suppermann> how do i add e1000 to /etc/modules?
<x88x> nyaa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXIIQQyS360
<nyaa> suppermann what exactly is e1000?  is it a completed file?
<rz> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x88x> OttifantSir: Ok, thanks for info.
<suppermann> nyaa, i dont know, actually. it's a suggestion i saw on a site to solve my network problems
<ruhaan> how do i set vlc as the default player in ubuntu?
<rz> can anyone recommend a good low profile video card that works excellent with ubuntu
<rz> any video I run crashes my pc
<oldude67> suppermann, e1000 is intels ethernet connect it also has e100 as well.
<TheStarLion> ruhaan: go into the properties for a file you want to be opened by default with vlc, and on one of the tabs it'll allow you to select the default app
<nyaa> suppermann I would first find out what it is.  if its something to be added to an existing file in /etc/modules, thats one thing, but if its an actual module, then you have to download that module from somewhere, or find it
<ruhaan> TheStarLion: isnt there a way to set it for all media?
<TheStarLion> ruhaan: there might be, but that's the only way I know of so far
<oldude67> suppermann, i use to have to blacklist it to get my e100 to work.
<suppermann> oldude67, i really dont know what i am doing
<jethro85> how can i get the correct flash player for amd64?
<dAnon> jethro85 I am having exact same problem, are you experiencing sloppy performance of flash?
<jethro85> i cant get flash to install
<dAnon> jethro85 it's easy
<nyaa> suppermann there's a file that has things that are blacklisted, if you can find it, you can just tell it to blacklist the thing thats blocking it from working
<jethro85> the one from flash website wont install it says its for x86
<oldude67> suppermann, dmesg and see if it says which eth0 you are using
<Ardin> so, quick question. last time i installed 9.04b, and the closed source drivers from ATI wouldnt work. anyone running them and can confirm they're working?
<jethro85> they still wont work ardin
<shaullx> i installed ubuntu jaunty with wubi and i want to reformat my windows7 RC1to 7600 will it remove my ubuntu? (its in a dif drive)
<jethro85> im stuck in 8.10
<nyaa> suppermann usually the blacklist files are in /etc/modprobe.d     somewhere
<jethro85> is there a 64 bit version of flash player in the repositories?
<dAnon> jethro85 just download a tar.gz package then extract it somewhere, then copy it to your /usr/lib/opera/plugins or firefox or whatever you use
<Ardin> jethro85: thanks. guess ati hasnt rewrote them for the new xorg? gay.
<suppermann> oldude67, it prints: [   71.418354] eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0x2040, IRQ 11, 00:80:AD:41:BC:A9.... and also no ipv6 routers present a couple of times
<jethro85> ardin i read something about a fix but i didnt understand it because i am very new to linux
<jethro85> thank you danon i am going to try that right now
<Ardin> jethro85: i'm not, however, i dont want to futz around with it for hours like last time.
<shaullx> anyone?
<oldude67> suppermann,then you are using a realtec ethernet card not a e1000 or e100
<dAnon> jethro85 32bit version should work fine I believe
<TheStarLion> shaullx: if ubuntu is installed on the same drive, you'll lose it, best to make a backup of your data in it first
<Keba> Using geany and avr-gcc, I have managed to compile a hex file, that I have manually programmed onto my microcontroller using avrdude in the terminal. I would like to have geany program my microcontroller with the push of a button, so I don't have to use the terminal, how can this be done?
<suppermann> oldude67, ok. My problem is that this computer does not automatically connect to the wired network.
<dAnon> jethro85 I myself use 32bit ubuntu on 64bit athlon x2
<shaullx> TheStarLion i already said ubuntu is in a dif drive
<jethro85> i am using 64 bit on athlon 64
<shaullx> but i installed with wubi
<shaullx> so its like part of windows
<TheStarLion> shaullx: then you'll need to make a note of the entry in the boot record that allows you to boot into Ubuntu when you start up, and then after you reinstall, re-add it to the boot record again
<shaullx> ok tnx
<shaullx> :)
<dAnon> jethro85 did you try some games and stuff? how is the performance?
<Gatto> busco enlace a ubuntu.es
<nyaa> suppermann is this an ethernet connection, or a usb connection?
<suppermann> nyaa, ethernet
<jethro85> i found an install for 64 bit i am trying it now
<Gatto> hola !!!
<oldude67> !hi | gatto
<ubottu> gatto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gatto> alguien me pasa el enlace a ubuntu.es
<oldude67> !es | gatto
<ubottu> gatto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gatto> gracias !!!!!!!!!!!
<nyaa> suppermann you still there/in the middle of trying something?
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<GilJ> If I have a portable HDD connected, how do I safely disconect it? When I do "unmount" from the right click menu they ask me to "Remove the trash" or something...
<[R]> GilJ: "or something"?
<[R]> GilJ: you can disconnect it once you've fully unmounted it
<nyaa> GilJ try opening it then doing ctrl h to see hidden files
<GilJ> [R]: Don't bother, already found what it was :/ had something that I deleted and I needed to remove it from my trashbin before I could unmount it
<GilJ> [R], nyaa Thanks for helping:)
<dAnon> adobe are bastards, how can you ignore amd64
<nyaa> I guess suppermann headed out =/
<TheStarLion> little problem I'm having... every time I've updated from intrepid to jaunty, the wireless stops working. I want to upgrade my laptop to jaunty, but with a dead ethernet and usb port, I don't want to lose wireless either. Anyone know a way that's sure to work?
<[R]> dAnon: huh?
<nyaa> TheStarLion what wireless card do you have?
<TheStarLion> nyaa: it's a netgear wg511, using the wg511v2 windows drivers via ndiswrapper
<nyaa> thestarlion is that usb?
<TheStarLion> nyaa: no, it's a pci card
<[R]> TheStarLion: at what point does it stop working?
<TheStarLion> nyaa: it works fine in intrepid, but in Jaunty, ndiswrapper says it can't see the hardware, and won't connect to any secured network
<TheStarLion> [R]: as said to nyaa, it's fine until after an upgrade to Jaunty
<[R]> and you are stting up ndiswrapper exactly the same?
<TheStarLion> [R]: yes, using the same driver and everything
<[R]> well ndiswrapper is crap... so no clue
<c3o> hai
<c3o> who i can install font
<alec868> i have 4 ubuntu computers at home and im trying to figure out the best/easiest/fastest way to share files among them all. can any one help
<c3o> on my ubuntu
<TheStarLion> [R]: I thought it was a problem with ndiswrapper, so reverted the the Intrepid one, which solved the 'unable to see if hardware is present' but didn't solve the problem with connecting to secure wireless networks
<c3o> am have download all font from www.dafont.com
<c3o> can help me for install it step by step
<c3o> :)
<vikb> Hi
<[R]> alec868: nfs
<nyaa> TheStarLion, beginning of second page or end of first page has a solution that may work for you sir  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664380&page=2
<TheStarLion> c3o: copy them to the .fonts folder in your home folder, restart, and they'll be available
<vikb> How to Samba to Ubuntu systems?
<TheStarLion> nyaa: thanks, I'll have a read
<c3o> what command on terminal
<[R]> vikb: is it really that hard to type 'ubuntu samba' into google?
<vprm> how do i get/install the Realtek RTL8185 for ubuntu-9.04??can i use synaptic??
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheStarLion> c3o: no command, just open the .fonts folder that's in your home folder, and copy and paste them in
<vikb> I have a laptop and a desktop ...both  running ubuntu .... How do I share files ?
<[R]> vprm: what is the driver called?
<vikb> I followed the samba file sharing video from youtube for Jaunty
<outbackwifi> !info sshfs
<c3o> am have copy paste it
<c3o> so what next
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 148 kB
<TheStarLion> c30: restart the computer, and after that they'll be available for use
<[R]> vikb: if both computers are linux... you shodu'nt be using samba
<gastonlagaf> hello. Is there a specialist of cryptsetup and lvm here?
<outbackwifi> !info sshfs | vikb
<ubottu> vikb: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 148 kB
<SmackTalk> mindless is your ubuntu machine local or are you remoting into it?
<Temptemp> How does one uninstall Ubuntu and replace it with xbunubtu?
<[R]> Temptemp: you don't... yo just install xubuntu ontop of it
 * outbackwifi wonders whats xbunubtu
<alazyworkaholic> I want to try out netbooting to install linux on a machine. How do I get started? What software do I need on the server, which is a vanilla ubuntu install right now?
<vikb> Oh sorry I thought samba was the common file sharing
<vprm> [R]-> i think it call rtl8185_linux_26.1030.0625.2009.release.
<[R]> vprm: you think?
<outbackwifi> !netboot | alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheWheat> hey guys i'm running Ubuntu netbook remix on my acer aspire one. anybody know how to force resolution to 1024x768 with panning options?
<Entelin> what is the first script that is run after a successful login from gdm?  what I would like to do is delete everything in the users home dir, and then decompress a tar backup into it.  in that way all changes a user makes while logged in will be erased.
<outbackwifi> TheWheat: if it isnt in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution it aint possible
<syva> hey, im trying to add a new bootable partition to grub, is there a command to display the hd(x,y) stuff for drives/partitions
<outbackwifi> Entelin: .bashrc
<[R]> syva: display the stuff?
<syva> so i know i have got the correct values
<|thunder> Is there a way to force an oss application to use alsa ? I can only use one sound app at a time with /dev/oss
<Entelin> ill try it, are you sure bash gets run at gdm login?
<vikb> I installed sshfs... How do I communicate with my other Ubuntu PC
<[R]> syva: when you are booting in grub, hit c and then you can get to the grub command line and use tab completion to figure out what you want
<OttifantSir> Has anyone used the ebox platform? My question is: Do I need to install Ubuntu 8.04 Server before installing ebox?
<Entelin> ill brb i'll go try it with bashrc
<syva> [R], okay ill give that a go
<syva> but its not possible from within ubuntu itself
<[R]> vikb: well you could try making an effort and read the documenation
<TheWheat> outbackwifi: even with xorg.conf edits it's not possible? i know with external monitors i had to do some xrandr configuration and xorg.conf editing to show 1280x1024 when System > Pref > Screen resolution only showed 1024x768 as max
<syva> for example each of the partitions is already mounted in /media. is there no command to show the mapping
<oldude67> syva try fdisk -l\
<outbackwifi> Entelin: cant say
<[R]> syva: well you can run grub from the command line
<[R]> syva: but sometimes it doesnt retunr the same results
<vprm> [R]-> that what i have on my win xp . but how do use with with  synaptic??
<outbackwifi> TheWheat: do you mean a virtual screen? yes you could
<schristie> does anyone know how to configure the touchpad on a dell mini 10?
<[R]> vprm: 1, stop putting ->... it screw up my nick detection... 2... what?
<outbackwifi> vikb: you can add it in places
<[R]> schristie: gsynaptics?
<Keba> Using geany and avr-gcc, I have managed to compile a hex file, that I have manually programmed onto my microcontroller using avrdude in the terminal. I would like to have geany program my microcontroller with the push of a button, so I don't have to use the terminal, how can this be done?
<TheWheat> outbackwifi: yeah virtual screen. that would work with just the single display too right?
<outbackwifi> vikb: you can add it in Places - Connect to Server --> Select SSH
<outbackwifi> TheWheat: yes it would but i havent seen it in Ubuntu for a long time though. It comes up when I add an external monitor to my laptop
<schristie> [R], I can try that again, but last time I couldn't convince it that I had enabled SHMConfig. Are there any alternatives?
<[R]> schristie: you're using 9.04? i never had to do anything special
<schristie> [R], you mean installing from the package just worked?
<TheWheat> outbackwifi: thanks. will give it a go =)
<outbackwifi> TheWheat: yw let us know if it worked ;)
<[R]> schristie: yup
<Entelin> outbackwifi, .bashrc is not run at gdm login
<vprm> [R]: 1) is this better?? 2) can i use synaptic to find and install realtek rtl8185 into my ubuntu 9.04 or do i have to load,unzip , make ....
<Vonoff> hi
<outbackwifi> Entelin: i stand corrected
<Vonoff> by any chance any of the globalmenu devs around?
<felixsulla> Anyone know of a guide to install VNC (Client) on Ubuntu?
<schristie> [R], interesting. I had originally tried that on 9.04, and it didn't work. I've since upgraded to karmic alpha 2 for stability reasons
<[R]> vprm: first of all... it doesn't "just work"? there is nothing listed under the "hardware drivers" menu?
<schristie> never would have thought that an alpha would be *more* stable than a release, but it is
<[R]> vprm: and waht versino of ubuntu do you have installed?
<hDy> ya sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<outbackwifi> felixsulla: its already there by default
<hDy> or just use vinagre
<felixsulla> outbackwifi: I can't select "VNC" under the TErminal Server Client?
<vprm> [R]: i'm running Ubuntu-9.04 desktop i386...
<outbackwifi> felixsulla: in Internet-->Remote Desktop Viewer
<rz> can anyone recommend a good low profile video card that works excellent with ubuntu
<[R]> rz: pretty much anything will work
<rz> yea but my current card doesnt
<[R]> what is your current card?
<outbackwifi> !hcl | rz
<ubottu> rz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<progre55> hi people! I have apt-get installed compiz, but when I switch to the panel system>pref>apprearance>visualeffects, it says compiz is not istalled. can someone help me out please, cause the #compiz guys are all sleeping :)
<nztal> does anyone know if a bluetooth 1.1 is adequate for apple wireless aluminum keyboard ?  i keep losing the pairing after every reboot in jaunty
<Vonoff> does anyone know how i can manually import a gconf scheme when i hav the scheme file?
<felixsulla> outbackwifi: I can't select VNC under protocl, is there a package I need to install?
<rz> see my ATI card shows up on that list.....
<rz> its an ATI 9200
<[R]> rz: well what do you mean it "doesnt work"
<outbackwifi> felixsulla: vino is the viewer
<outbackwifi> felixsulla: i also have VNC in the terminal server client protocol dropdown
<rz> I cant run dual video (expanded), video seems to make the entire PC crash, google earth crashes once the earth starts to rotate
<felixsulla> I do to, but I cant select it :/
<rz> plus im not getting my full resolution
<[R]> rz: sounds like a config issue
<[R]> rz: but you'll probably have better luck with an nvidia
<Arney> whats the fastest way to install a keyboard layoit on ubuntu?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<outbackwifi> felixsulla: strange; sudo apt-get install vinagre should help you
<outbackwifi> !info vinagre | felixsulla
<ubottu> felixsulla: vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 987 kB, installed size 3780 kB
<Keba> I need a vnc viewer with a GUI. What should I choose? My vnc server is a windows machine.
<michael__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thiebaude> anyway to fix this  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ?
<[R]> Arney: install? don't you just goto the keyboard settings and select the one you want?
<[R]> thiebaude: that tells us nothing
<[R]> thiebaude: that is ALL the output you have?
<thiebaude> let me check
<Arney> [R]: i have a custum X11 layoit
<[R]> Arney: ?
<Arney> DDvorak... custumized
<renagadex> I need help using the hard ware driver manager, under System>Administration, to install a Proprietary Driver
<thiebaude> its says ,problems prevent configuration of vlc:
<Arney> its a pain to type on normal when ive trained my self to type on DDvorak dvorak. the same cant be said for querty
<outbackwifi> Keba: sudo apt-get install vinagre
<Keba> thx =) will try it
<Arney> whats the fastest way to install a keyboard layoit on ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> Arney: System->Preferences->Keyboard click on layout and add
<Arney> ... lol, i said unstall a new layoit
<Arney> sorry, its hard to type on this layout.
<big---ben> hey guys
<xede> ?
<outbackwifi> !hi | big---ben
<ubottu> big---ben: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<big---ben> can one of you tell me how to install the proprietry nvidia drivers for a geforce?
<Arney> good question
<TheLinuxMoron> i have a game that has .run at the end of it. and ive forgotten the command to start it. is it sh something?
<outbackwifi> !nvidia | big---ben
<ubottu> big---ben: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<big---ben> super, thx a lot
<Ruby_> hey
<outbackwifi> TheLinuxMoron: sh yourgame.run
<giiker> got an error when listing keys in gpg, while configuring fwknop, this is the error: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file
<TheLinuxMoron> outbackwifi: thx
<MattPhilie> Hey guys,, I had installed a flash player that firefox made me get to watch a youtube video and then firefox crashed. Any site with flash crashed. I tried all the answers on the Internet.. and got nothing... Now I have a new fresh install of ubuntu and how do I download flash without firefox crashing?
<giiker> home/user/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<outbackwifi> MattPhilie: visit the adobe site. itll let you select the correct version
<MattPhilie> outbackwifi: ALright. I will try that. thanks
<scott> can someone tell me how many bits this is? http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4535425/Windows_XP_Professional_SP3_-_Activated
<haagar> MattPhilie, did it crash on any video or just going full screen? and what version of firefox?
<scott> I own windows xp but the disk is scratched
<TheLinuxMoron> outbackwifi: it said failed permisson to install.. do I need sudo sh game.run
<scott> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4535425/Windows_XP_Professional_SP3_-_Activated
<HippyEwan> Hey guys. We're trying to boot/install Ubuntu on an eeepc, using an external cd-rom drive, but it's just ignoring it and booting from the HD. Any ideas?
<scott> how many bits is that?
<MattPhilie> haagar: I got on to ubuntu.. after installing it.. OPened the already installed firefox.. went to youtube used that download link and any page with flash crashed firefox
<unop> scott, multiply Bytes * 8
<scott> ?
<scott> Can someone just tell me how muchit is?
<outbackwifi> TheLinuxMoron: i suppose so
<haagar> MattPhilie, ok, I would just use the installer from adobe. If you are on firefox 3.5+ there can be issues with fullscreen crashes if you have an ati or nvidia card
<outbackwifi> HippyEwan: can you select boot devices on startup?
<scott> Windows xp proffessional edition sp3 but it doesnt say how many bits
<Supersaiyan_IV> scott, no links like that here
<Arney> whats the best Web based linux, or PE linux or live linux
<scott> k
<MattPhilie> outbackwifi: How do I know which version?? YUM for linux? .tar.gz ? .rpm? .deb? I have Ubuntu 9.04.. Sorry IM a new user
<mzz> HippyEwan: I'd try hitting interesting keys during bootup (tab, esc, various function keys) to attempt to get to the bios or a boot menu
<big---ben> ubottu: the problem is there is nothing listed in my hardware drivers window
<outbackwifi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<haagar> MattPhilie, the .deb
<big---ben> ubottu: it's completely empty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scott> I own windows xp though so its legal to download....
<mzz> HippyEwan: or find the manual for the hardware telling you what key to hit
<felixyz_> trying to connect to a silc channel with pidgin. lost. anyone have some advice?
<quidnunc> nm-connection editor was asking to get permission to read passwords. I denied it. How can I re-allow access? Is this apparmor?
<Supersaiyan_IV> scott, if it has something to do with ubuntu then stay, or go to offtopic
<unop> scott, you're offtopic. /j ##windows or similar
<big---ben> does anyone know how to get a geforec 9400 running in linux?
<big---ben> in kubuntu i mean
<MattPhilie> haagar: OK.. trying it now
<big---ben> my hardware drivers window is empty
<[R]> quidnunc: under applications -> accessories is a menu item for passwords
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, do you mean the proprietary drivers?
<mzz> does someone happen to know the best place to ask stupid questions about sbuild and the like (getting started with creating my own debs)? Is this it?
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: yes
<HippyEwan> mzz: We have the BIOS set up fine - the CD-ROM is before the hard drive. But it just gets ignored.
<michael__> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<subzero2000> scott: You're off topic and wrong. Having a licensed copy of Windows XP Home doesn't entitle you to download Windows XP Professional.
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: right now i have 800x600 resolution
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, sudo apt-get install envyng
<Arney> help me too bug ben
<mzz> HippyEwan: same disk boots in a different system? Different disk boots in the eeepc?
<Arney> i have the same problem, but im on live cd
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: couldn't find package
<quidnunc> [R]: What is the entry called exactly?
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<Alone> a
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, wrote wrong :P
<[R]> quidnunc: passwords and encryption keys
<HippyEwan> Yeah, it's the standard Ubuntu CD - got it sent to us. It works fine on other pcs. And we've booted Slax on the eeepc.
<quidnunc> [R]: Thanks
<HippyEwan> mzz.
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, now, afer installing run envyng by typing 'envyng -t'
<alazyworkaholic> 1st netboot install. I read the community localnet install docs to part 3, about the "wrapper". What's that, & how should I use that code?
<outbackwifi> HippyEwan: you need to select the USB drive as boot device or set it in the bios
<alteregoa> dist upgrade?
<quidnunc> [R]: That application (seahorse) doesn't seem to control access to the passwords.
<mzz> HippyEwan: how odd. Afraid you'll have to wait for someone familiar with an eeepc to show up then.
<alteregoa> !help dist-upgrade
<Arney> E: Couldn't find package envyng-core
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, you'll arrive at a textual interface where you will simply choose your vendor, then you'll pick the recommended driver
<stjepan> how to make caps lock an additional shift?
<HippyEwan> outbackwifi: It is set in the BIOS. and okay mzz, thanks though
<alteregoa> what file should i edit for a dist upgrade?
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: thx a lot. but i still can't find the package
<vikb> I am able to connect to server from my PC which has a wireless modem attached to my laptop running on Ubuntu
<vikb> But the reverse process is not happening
<Arney> I cant find the packet either
<mzz> stjepan: did you look under "Layout options" in system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, interesting, go to system → administration → synaptic , search there for 'envy'
<big---ben> apt-cache search envy finds nothing
<stjepan> mzz: yes, no option for that
<outbackwifi> vikb: if you're behind a router it wont happen
<Arney> mzz: i have to install a new layout or make it, any ideas?
<big---ben> do i need to add a repository?
<mzz> stjepan: drat. Don't know then, sorry.
<dAnon> how can I make files from ntfs partitions writable?
<big---ben> i'm quite new to ubuntu and this is a fresh install on a new machine
<Alone> CUI_BAP_DAI_SU
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, interesting, go to system → administration → software sources, check f you have restricted & multiverse enabled
<Alone> so. chua
<Arney> you know what would be fun
<mzz> Arney: I haven't customized xkb beyond what's already available, so I'm no help here.
<Alone> CUI_BAP_DAI_SU so chua hehehehe
<CUI_BAP_DAI_SU> so
<outbackwifi> dAnon: set it in the /etc/exports file
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: i have kubuntu
<[R]> quidnunc: it most certainly does...i t lists my network manager password in it
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, ah 1 sec then
<mzz> Arney, stjepan: http://www.charvolant.org/~doug/xkb/html/index.html may be worth reading if you want to mess with xkb
<vikb> outbackwifi: is there any alternative to access my PC behind a router
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: i can edit the sources.list file myself ...
<Arney> ok.
<big---ben> i'm a ubuntu n00b, but not a linux n00b :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, /etc/apt/sources.list
<dAnon> outbackwifi I don't know how
<CUI_BAP_DAI_SU> can you chat with me by vietnamese...i don't speak english
<outbackwifi> vikb: yes port forwarding on your router
<HippyEwan> Anyone here know about eeepcs and Ubuntu?
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, ah :)
<outbackwifi> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<outbackwifi> HippyEwan: am on a asus eeepc 1000h
<dumb> hello, can u help me, where i can set shortcut to select between keyboard language?
<flatley> ok..so after connecting a kvm switch, i cannot get back to my native resolution 1280x1024. when i try running xfix from recovery, it only sets up the keyboard. please help me
<HippyEwan> we need help for a 701sd
<outbackwifi> HippyEwan: have one of those too :)
<Arney> creatung a word cloud of this channel. anayways i have a bad kb layout and a 800*600 resolution on live CD
<HippyEwan> did you use an external CD-ROM to install Ubuntu?
<CUI_BAP_DAI_SU> some body is vietnamese????
<Arney> this is not fun
<outbackwifi> HippyEwan: nope; always used an SD card
<dAnon> outbackwifi please say something more, because I still don't know how to do it
<mirak> hi
<[R]> dumb: gnome has a keyboard layout applet
<flatley> dai su tsing bang cui?
<outbackwifi> !vn | CUI_BAP_DAI_SU
<ubottu> CUI_BAP_DAI_SU: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<HippyEwan> oh? how do you do that?
 * mzz is on an asus laptop, but it's not an eee :)
<dumb> i have kde
<HippyEwan> never heard of anyone doing it with an SD card
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, after doing that you can install the driver through envyng, more info here http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<flatley> ok..so after connecting a kvm switch, i cannot get back to my native resolution 1280x1024. when i try running xfix from recovery, it only sets up the keyboard. please help me
<dumb> alt+ctr+k?
<outbackwifi> HippyEwan: in System->Administration->Create USB startup disk point it to your netbook remix iso and target as your SD card
<dumb> i found, thank
<scott> burning program?
<Arney> envy doesn't work on my versuon of ubuntu
<CUI_BAP_DAI_SU> plz...... speak vietnamese
<scott> whats a good iso burning progrmam?
<dumb> scott k3b
<[R]> scott: brasero works pretty good
<dAnon> outbackwifi how do I write into ntfs partition
<Arney> nero linux
<outbackwifi> HippyEwan: this might also help --> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:sd
<juanbond> hey guys, in Ubuntu, is there a way to remember window locations and sizes?
<HippyEwan> outbackwifi: thanks
<outbackwifi> dAnon: you need the ntfs-3g package
<flatley> ok..so after connecting a kvm switch, i cannot get back to my native resolution 1280x1024. when i try running xfix from recovery, it only sets up the keyboard. please help me
<flatley> ok..so after connecting a kvm switch, i cannot get back to my native resolution 1280x1024. when i try running xfix from recovery, it only sets up the keyboard. please help me. im 19 year old blonde female.
<[R]> rofl
<anurag89> is conky difficult to use ??
<[R]> anurag89: yes... exgtremely
<outbackwifi> flatley: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<edbian> anurag89: It is a little convoluted to config.  Using it just entails looking at it basically.
<flatley> outbackwifi: tried it...no joy
<anurag89> [R]: why
<anurag89>  ?
 * outbackwifi thinks pretending to be 19 yo blonde female wont get any attention here :)
<[R]> anurag89: ask a stupid question...
<nyaa> anurag89 it seems to be hard to set up, and then to figure out what exactly you want to put on it
<anurag89> nyaa: ok
<flatley> outbackwifi: it gives me a bunch of choices...even high resolutions...just not the right one. i am blonde pretty girl plz help
<edbian> anurag89: It has it's own config file language that is kinda strange.  It's not impossible to use.  There is a thread on the ubuntu forums that is just people posting their conky screen shot with their config file.  You could get ideas from them or copy one of their's if you like the way it looks.
<edbian> flatley: I like brunettes but I'll help anyway.
<WIGGMPk> I just reinstalled /boot and / on my laptop and now I cant access my encrypted /home directory.. Can anyone PLEASE help I have a lot of important information that needs to be recovered...
<alteregoa> heh
<edbian> flatley: That is if oubackwifi: is having trouble
<alteregoa> do i need to sudo update-manager -d?
<CUI_BAP_DAI_SU> o day ko co viet nam
<outbackwifi> flatley: select the res  closest to your monitor+card and then once youre in, use System->Preferences-> Screen Resolution
<outbackwifi> edbian: fire away mate ;)
<flatley> outbackwifi: ok done
<edbian> flatley: What exactly is the issue?  Are you trying to get a resolution higher than the ones offered in the GUI?
<heiko_> hi. anyone with karmic/amd64 and grub2 in here?
<flatley> edbian: yes. before the kvm i had 1280 by 1024.
<anurag89> edbian: ok ... thank you. Is some screen flickering problem also involved with it !
<flatley> edbian: and it seems configuring xorg only sets up my keyboard
<f7ee_> ﻿Usb-creator with 'extra space' option causes BusyBox at booting process which offers some strange 'initramfs:' for hardy and jaubty distributions. Can it be problem with comuter?
<GeneralCody> flatley, you must define it in Xorg.
<edbian> flatley: Try "xrandr --fb 1280x1024"
<mentor1> hy all
<mentor1> how to install xmms on ubuntu
<edbian> anurag89: There is an option to fix that.  To see a full list of the options for the config file look at "man conky"
<flatley> generalcody: im not sure what to to do. i know my video chipset and moniotr, but its not my xorgconf and i dont know what to add
<rski> mentor1: http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/
<outbackwifi> mentor1: select it in Applications --> Add/Remove
<GeneralCody> the gnome/kde resolution thing just uses framebuffer, but after you install a decent driver it is up to Xorg.
<flatley> edbian: that made my wallpaper bigger, thats it
<edbian> flatley: Also, I learned a little trick.  Make sure your KVM is set to your monitor when you boot your system.  If the kvm is set to a different monitor than X11 will see that monitor when probing.
<flatley> edbian: yes ive done that
<zortec> good afternoon
<kraig> hey can somebody help me desktop is messed up everthing is in the folder but nothing shows on the desktop it self
<juanbond> hey guys, in terminal, how could i append to my sources.list whatevers in my clipboard?
<GeneralCody> flatley, read up on it. thats the way it works
<zortec> kraig: you might have the icons on the desktop hidden
<outbackwifi> juanbond: can you use  vi?
<juanbond> outbackwifi, yes, i can, just wondering
<edbian> flatley: Try running Xorg -configure
<outbackwifi> juanbond: shift+insert does a paste
<kraig> ok so how would i make them visible ...yes im a newbie to ubuntu
<flatley> generalcody: ive been googling for days and i cant find a workable solution. not just the kvm prob...but the fact that my xorg is empty.
<flatley> edbian: ive already done that
<GeneralCody> If one does not have time and/or interest for learning, they should not use Linux
<GeneralCody> or a computer
<flatley> geeralcody: ive leraned a lot using linux...im here as a last resort
<mentor1> outbackwifi thanks
<edbian> flatley: Xorg is so advanced now that you don't have to have an xorg.conf at all.  If you don't have one than X simply looks at the info it probed from your hardware.
<outbackwifi> GeneralCody: remember that "Jim" is a pretty blonde too
<edbian> flatley: If you add things to xorg.conf though it will pay attention to them over the probing info.
<zortec> kraig: Hit Alt+F2, type in gconf-editor, and check if volumes visible is checked
<edbian> flatley: Could you pastebin your xorg.conf file for me?
<kraig> ok thanks
<edbian> flatley: Or just say if it is blank
<pkkm> I have Gigabyte (http://gigabyte.com.tw) EP45-DS3L motherboard with integrated Intel High Definition Audio (HDA) CA0106 audio chip. I can't find sound drivers for Ubuntu. On Windows everything worked well bacause I received a CD with Windows drivers. Can you help me?
<GeneralCody> flatley, have you read the documentation from the GPU vendor regarding the Linux drivers if so exists?
<flatley> generalcody: onboard intel video....included in kernel
<mzz> pkkm: hda stuff tends to just work with a generic driver
<GeneralCody> Intel HD Audio is supported in the kernel by default
<pkkm> which kernel?
<flatley> edbian: http://pastebin.com/f5de7b683
<zortec> pkkm: supported in the latest kernel
<mzz> pkkm: snd-hda-intel (or snd_hda_intel) in lsmod and friends, supported in the normal "generic" kernels
<pkkm> I have
<outbackwifi> flatley: youre using  the FBdev; just comment it out
<pkkm> Linux PAWEL-UBUNTU 2.6.28-14-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 8 07:41:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MattPhilie> Why is it that my USB AUDIO speakers work for under System -> Preferences -> Sound when I click 'Test'.. I hear the sound.. THen I go to youtube and see the video with NO sound at all....
<GeneralCody> flatley, I was referring to the HD Audio question
<edbian> flatley: Ok good.  That is a typical one.  It hold basically no information but it is a skeleton to add configurations to.  Take a look at this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html
<flatley> outbackwifi: what is that?
<BuFF> when using vnc remotely to connect to lan with ap, should ap be configured static or dinamic ?
<flatley> outbackwifi: is that my problem?
<outbackwifi> flatley: the framebuffer
<pkkm> mzz: Do I need to upgrade my kernel?
<outbackwifi> flatley: i would think so
<zortec> MattPhilie: Try installing the medibuntu package.
<mzz> pkkm: are you sure the problem is lack of drivers? What's in /proc/asound/cards?
<GeneralCody> pkkm, try doing: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<MattPhilie> zortec: How.. sorry.. new ubuntu user.
<flatley> ok..ill comment it out and reboot. ill be back. if it works you can see my boobies.
<edbian> flatley: ha ha ha
<outbackwifi> flatley: you dont need to reboot; just a ctl+alt+backspace
<zortec> MattPhilie: also let me know if you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed too... you can check in synaptic
<ascheel> MattPhilie: I'll give you credit.  You're certainly brute forcing your way through the issues you're having.  :)  Hats off to you.
<pkkm> mzz: this:
<pkkm>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<pkkm>                       HDA Intel at 0xea200000 irq 22
<pkkm>  1 [CA0106         ]: CA0106 - CA0106
<pkkm>                       Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410] at 0xd000 irq 20
<FloodBot3> pkkm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luposolitario> buona sera
<edbian> outbackwifi: flatley really knows how to motivate a bunch of linux nerds on an IRC channel.
<mzz> pkkm: ok, so the driver's loaded. What's the actual problem?
<outbackwifi> !pastebin| pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zortec> edbian: he sure does, but that is how the guy rolls... lol
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: thanks a million
<outbackwifi> edbian: yeah; hes a guy alright
<MattPhilie> ascheel: Thanks     zortec: Checking now
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: just got it to work
<big---ben> Supersaiyan_IV: so awesom
<GeneralCody> Oh those noobs... gotta start somewhere
<edbian> zortec: outbackwifi: I figuered
<edbian> zortec: outbackwifi: No girl understands guys that well.
<zortec> outbackwifi: I figured he was a guy or just trying to get a date ;)
<pkkm> mzz: the actual problem is that sound does not work.
<outbackwifi> his whois says "Jim taggart"
<mzz> pkkm: determined how?
<GeneralCody> sudo modprobe pretty_girls
<JohnGalt> still no dice. the highest i get is 1280 800
<edbian> outbackwifi: HOT
<JohnGalt> which is ws
<zortec> outbackwifi: never trust internet identities, you know how many people claim to be michael jackson :P
<mzz> pkkm: try the "test" button in system -> preferences -> sound for example.
<GilJ> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<flately> outbackwifi: no joy
<zortec> outbackwifi: I know that was a bad example, but still makes a point
<WIGGMPk> I just reinstalled /boot and / on my laptop and now I cant access my encrypted /home directory.. Can anyone PLEASE help I have a lot of important information that needs to be recovered... I have tried "ecryptfs-mount-private" but it displays "ERROR: Encrypted Private is not setup properly"
<GeneralCody> going back to ##C for a while...
<anurag89> WIGGMPk: sorry i dont think it can be done
<outbackwifi> flately: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0 ?
<flately> sure one sex outbackwifi
<pkkm> mzz: I am sure that sound card and speakers are working because when I launcked Windows, everything worked well.
<edbian> flately: Do you see the desired resolution in the output of "xrandr -q" ??
<WIGGMPk> anurag89: why not?
<zortec> flately: you got to watch those typos man
<MattPhilie> zortec: I don't see medibuntu in Synaptic.
<zortec> MattPhilie: Did you find the restricted package?
<edbian> MattPhilie: zortec: medibuntu is a repo not a package correct?
<flately> outbakcwifi: @ed-desktop:~$ pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0
<flately> Unable to read from: /var/log/Xorg.0
<zortec> MattPhilie: It's not a package, it has its own set of instructions to install
<haagar> MattPhilie, have you added the repositories? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Qu4R0w> i nid reinstall my windows but i worry about lost my ubuntu(i install xp then ubuntu)please tell me how
<outbackwifi> flately: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0log ?
<anurag89> WIGGMPk: encrypted drive has keys which gets lost while reinstalling ,thats why
<flately> edbian: no, i do not see it in "xrandr -q"
<skypilot> hey, i'm having trouble getting sound out of my rear speakers (audigy 2 soundcard connected to 5.1 surround sound) any ideas?
<outbackwifi> flately: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zortec> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<WIGGMPk> anurag89: the key is stored on the /home directory.. how would it get lost?
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: boot with an Ubuntu live CD and check the drive.
<brittney> Hi! is anyone available to talk about an install problem?
<LogicFan> hrm, i don't understand ubuntu's release schedule.  why do they not update major app versions until a new version of the OS?
<ascheel> !ask | brittney
<ubottu> brittney: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zortec> !medibuntu | MattPhilie
<Qu4R0w> make sure all partition is ok?
<ubottu> MattPhilie: please see above
<edbian> flately: Look at this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html  See the code box about half way down that starts with "Section "Screen" " ??
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: that's my suggestion, yes.  You can also view the data
<zortec> brittney: Please ask your question and someone will help if they can. :)
<flately> http://pastebin.com/f3db171c9
<MattPhilie> zortec: haagar:  Sorry.. I have no idea what your saying.. Haha.. I went to the link.. and I do what? Sorry. I have no clue at all..
<flately> outbackwifif: http://pastebin.com/f3db171c9
<Kangarooo> i need to cut big folder and paste in other place but half of it is already copyd so if file size is the same then skip..
<jrib> Kangarooo: use rsync
<Qu4R0w> then,i no nid to install ubuntu?
<brittney> my installation failed my computer will not detect my HD or CD drive now- any ideas?
<zortec> MattPhilie: Let me get you a simple guide
<ascheel> !rsync | Kangaroo
<ubottu> Kangaroo: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<MattPhilie> zortec: Ok. thanks so much
<mzz> LogicFan: it's probably explained in more detail somewhere, but I'd guess a combination of risk of regressions, made worse by a ripple effect where dependencies are involved
<pkkm> mzz: I pressed 'test' button for all the devices, and I only heard a sound on 'HDA Intel ALC888 Analog (OSS)' and 'OSS - Open Sound System'
<anurag89> WIGGMPk: have you searched google for a possible solution .
<zortec> MattPhilie: Type this from the terminal: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<edbian> brittney: You cannot boot to a CD?
<zortec> MattPhilie: next: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<mzz> pkkm: if I had to guess your problem is with pulseaudio, not the actual drivers. But I suck at debugging pulseaudio, so ask the channel.
<WIGGMPk> anurag89: yes.. I found 1 other on the forums that had the same problem and eventually his PC just died.. I have tried the methods on the help page
<zortec> MattPhilie: That will add update your software sources and add the repository.
<brittney> edbian: no, i can't. my comp boots only to the insydeH20 manager, which says that i do not have a hard drive or optical drive
<Qu4R0w> how to reinstall my Windows without giving effect to my ubuntu(i wont reinstall ubuntu)
<zortec> Qu4R0w: what do you mean giving effect?
<jrib> Qu4R0w: install windows, then reinstall just grub
<jrib> !grub > Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w, please see my private message
<edbian> brittney: What the hell is a "insydeH20 manager" ??
<Flare183> !language | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brittney> i had never seen it either- usually i just get my toshiba boot screen
<Qu4R0w> how to reinstall??i nid insert live cd right?
<zortec> I didn't know that you could not say "hell"
<pkkm> mzz: how to set OSS default sound device and remove others (I installed oss, pulseaudio and esd when I was trying to solve the problem a week ago)
<pkkm> ?
<jrib> Qu4R0w: ubottu gave you detailed instructions
<edbian> brittney: Can you access your bios?
<Colo2> Hello
<Tniffoc> ver irc.rizon.net
<mzz> pkkm: I strongly recommend you use at least alsa and possibly try to fix pulseaudio
<anurag89> WIGGMPk: i have never experienced such a prob so it would be better you ask it from edbian
<Tniffoc> oops
<brittney> i can't. nothing.
<MattPhilie> zortec: After doing a lot of lines. the last few lines in the terminal was W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<MattPhilie> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MattPhilie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mzz> pkkm: oss is on the way out
<skypilot> hey, i'm having trouble getting sound out of my rear speakers (audigy 2 soundcard connected to 5.1 surround sound) any ideas?
<edbian> WIGGMPk: What's the issue?
<flately> outbackwifif: http://pastebin.com/f3db171c9 anything look messed up?
<zortec> MattPhilie: Did you do just the two lines that I said?
<Colo2> hey?
<pkkm> mzz: alsa does not work with my hardware.
<edbian> anurag89: Why am I being advertised? :)
<WIGGMPk> I just reinstalled /boot and / on my laptop and now I cant access my encrypted /home directory.. Can anyone PLEASE help I have a lot of important information that needs to be recovered... I have tried "ecryptfs-mount-private" but it displays "ERROR: Encrypted Private is not setup properly" > edbian
<zortec> MattPhilie: I don't know what lines you put in, can you pastebin what you have typed?
<pkkm> mzz: I think oss is the only solution.
<mzz> pkkm: sure it does, your hardware's listed in /proc/asound/cards. oss output is going via alsa's oss emulation.
<outbackwifi> flately: thats not the complete file
<flately> i used pastebinit...
<Colo2> Does anyone know if Kiba-dock is in the repos?
<anurag89> edbian: now you are not. I just thought you could help him out .
<mzz> pkkm: if I had to guess I'd say the reason the alsa options in the sound preferences applet don't work is you're getting the also -> pulseaudio plugin, which is very confusing and I don't know how to debug.
<edbian> anurag89: Hopefully :)
<outbackwifi> flately: can you grab the last 20-30 lines?
<LogicFan> mzz, thanks
<Colo2> Does anyone know if Kiba-dock is in the repos?
<MattPhilie> zortec: http://pastebin.com/m3d2f09d3
<Flare183> Colo2: yes
<zortec> anurag89: yeah, some of us might be better at helping out with different issues but we don't want to be the only "guy" that helps out :)
<Colo2> Thanks :)
<Flare183> !info kiba-dock | Colo2
<edbian> WIGGMPk: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure ecryptfs-mount-private
<ubottu> Colo2: Package kiba-dock does not exist in jaunty
<outbackwifi> Colo2: you could also if you did a sudo apt-cache search kiba
<Flare183> o.O
<lucax> for some reason ubuntu is showing my disk free space wrong.... ive tried to access single mode to root console and it asks me to enter the root password, but it doesnt let me log in as root to access the console... i dont know what im doing wrong
<Colo2> oh
<yesitisjustme> when i try to run googleearth the screen turns black anyone know whats wrong?
<Supersaiyan_IV> big---ben, ;) np
<outbackwifi> !root| lucax
<ubottu> lucax: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WIGGMPk> edbian: no package named "ecryptfs-mount-private" installed on the machine
<haagar> MattPhilie,  was synaptic open when you ran the commands?
<outbackwifi> yesitisjustme: its night sky??
<WIGGMPk> edbian: the package for ecryptfs is acctually ecryptfs-utils
<flately> outbackwifif: it really is the whole file
<edbian> WIGGMPk: try to reconfigure that then.
<MattPhilie> haagar: Nope
<zortec> MattPhilie: You need to close synaptic
<Flare183> Colo2: I've had it installed before, but it may have been in another repo
<pkkm> mzz: ok, I'll click 'test' with alsa device and connect the speakers to all of my sound card's outputs, and I'll apt-get purge pulseaudio.
<mzz> pkkm: that may break more than it fixes. Please ask the channel.
<anurag89> zortec: i understand
<yesitisjustme> ya i think well i see the world spinning and then it gets black
<MattPhilie> zortec: I'll try again. but it was closed.. but ill give it another try
<outbackwifi> flately: one of the ways to write peoples nicks is to press tab after the first few letters of their name
<Colo2>  Flare183: thanks :) But I have jaunty, and the tutorial I followed to install it failed, other people using Jaunty have the same problem
<Qu4R0w> i not understand.im bad in english..have gui?
<lucax> outbackwifi: mmmmm thats not the issue but thanks...
<mzz> pkkm: I know very little about ubuntu's pulseaudio setup, so I'm not the right person to help debug it, and I don't know what removing it will break
<flately> outbackwifi: thank you, haha
<lucax> i cant log in as root in single user mode!! any ideas?
<flately> outbackwifi: but really, that's the whole file
<yesitisjustme> after the world is spinning it turns black
<WIGGMPk> edbian: executes and returns nothing.. ecryptfs-mount-private still shows ERROR Encypted Private is not setup properly
<MattPhilie> zortec: OK it is done now. It worked. Now what? How do I get the sound to work
<pkkm> mzz: It wasn't originally installed in my Ubuntu, I just apt-get installed it
<pkkm> I think I won't break anything
<flately> outbackwifi: the last line is: (II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Such a vague error.
<mzz> pkkm: (there's a confusing thing where applications using libalsa for output actually end up talking to pulse via a libalsa plugin, which in turn talks to the sound card using libalsa (again) and the kernel's alsa interface. I don't know how to debug that setup properly)
<ethereality> Is it good to "shutdown -r" in terminal to reboot the computer? Or should I instead do it the clicking-way?
<zortec> MattPhilie: Close any open browsers and try to go a multimedia site like youtube and see if it fixed the problem
<MattPhilie> zortec: alright
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: what is your native language?
<mzz> pkkm: pulseaudio is most definitely installed out of the box in jaunty, iirc also in intrepid, I don't know about older versions.
<edbian> WIGGMPk: What is the command you're using?  What are you trying to do?  View the files?
<Qu4R0w> malaysia
<WIGGMPk> edbian: tell me about it.. I know my passphrase and I thought by leaving the home directory untouched and just declaring it /home when I reinstalled I could just save my data.. but appartently its there but encrpyted
<Qu4R0w> malay
<zortec> MattPhilie: have you also checked if ubuntu-restricted-extras was installed in synaptic?
<mzz> ethereality: depends! Are you currently logged in graphically?
<ascheel> mzz: it was in Hardy when I made my foray into ubuntu
<ethereality> mzz: yes
<ascheel> !malaysia | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about malaysia
<outbackwifi> flately: hmm i was looking for lines which result from setting the modes
<mzz> ethereality: then I'd just click the gui reboot button/menu/whatever
<MattPhilie> zortec: It's alled ubuntu-restricted? I'll check.. uhh one sec
<dhaval_> dude how do I get rid of Compiz?
<zortec> malaysia, lol... sorry that was funny
<ascheel> sorry, Qu4R0w.  Doesn't seem to be a channel for malaysia.  I tried.
<WIGGMPk> edbian: im trying to actually 'mount' my user's home directory.. via "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<pkkm> mzz: I don't konw about jaunty because I installed it in intrepid and dist-upgraded to Jaunty after it.
<dhaval_> i did sudo apt-get remove compiz
<dhaval_> nothing
<ethereality> mzz: but I'd like to "shutdown -r" if it's faster.
<outbackwifi> !bahasa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bahasa
<mzz> ethereality: that should give any running gui apps a chance to offer you to save your work and the like
<zortec> outbackwifi: what are you trying to do?
<outbackwifi> !malay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about malay
<edbian> WIGGMPk: try using the typical mount command: sudo mount -t ecryptfs
<ethereality> mzz: what if i've already closed programs that need saving?
<flately> !compton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compton
<dhaval_> And, how do i backup a particular program?
<flately> !paris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paris
<zortec> !compiz | dhaval_
<ubottu> dhaval_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mzz> ethereality: I'd still use the gui option, although I dout running shutdown in a term would break anything.
<edbian> WIGGMPk: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /dev/<homepartition>
<flately> !no midgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no midgets
<outbackwifi> dhaval_: why do you need to backup programs?
<AciD> hello
<ascheel> !fr | flately
<ubottu> flately: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Qu4R0w> must i just insert windows disc and start install windows??how about ubuntu??i wont format ubuntu partition
<dhaval_> Because I'll be removing Ubuntu for a while.
<dhaval_> Or I might want to transfer specific programs.
<dhaval_> Whatever the reason.
<flately> !no damn missing cookies, woman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zortec> Qu4R0w: It's much easier to install ubuntu after windows is already installed
<dhaval_> How do i back up specific programs?
<zortec> Qu4R0w: you want windows at the front of your disk generally speaking
<flately> !no damn missing cookies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ascheel> flately, please keep it family friendly
<outbackwifi> dhaval_: programs can be reinstalled; its generally data that gets backed up but you could still use conduit
<MattPhilie> zortec: I see it but it's not installed
<ascheel> !language | flately
<dhaval_> I know they can.
<flately> !no dam missing cookies woman
<ubottu> flately: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zortec> MattPhilie: ok go ahead and install it
<dhaval_> But I'll have to download everything everytime
<flately> !no darn missing cookies woman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ethereality> someone's breaking the bot
<ascheel> !op | flately
<ubottu> flately: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<edbian> flately: What are you doing?
<flately> sorry
<ascheel> OMG Ignore that!  That was supposed to be !ot!
 * outbackwifi somebody gonna get hurt
<zortec> !offtopic | flately
<ubottu> flately: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flately> im just upset without resolution
<ascheel> I meant to type !ot, not !op.  I apologize
<noobe> hi guys ... anyone knows how to add a app   that shows trafic in the taskbar of ubuntu server 904
<dhaval_> ???
<MattPhilie> zortec: ok doing so now
<mzz> ascheel: heh, I was wondering why you were that triggerhappy
<AciD> I used partimage to backup a 40GB partition, and got a 5GB file (which is normal since there is only 5GB occupied space on that one). Now I tried to restore the partition on a 10GB one, and partimage complains about it to be too small. I read on the web that it was normal. What tool can I use to do that ?
<dhaval_> And how do I run multiple sessions?
<outbackwifi> !info conduit| dhaval_
<ubottu> 'dhaval_' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<edbian> flately: Do you have the mode 1280 x 1024 in your xorg.conf under the screen section?
<bluedalek> Hello everyone!  Anyone here good at troubleshooting sound problems?  I only get sound when playing media through Totem.
<flately> edbian: how do i add it?
<Qu4R0w> i just nid to let windows know that i have another OS
<WIGGMPk> edbian: it goes throught he motions by asking a passphrase and selecting a cipher but no dice on the data
<zortec> outbackwifi: you might want to check out the irc bot's page to see what topics are available or send a priv msg to yourself
<edbian> flately: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html look about 1/2 way down the page in the code box that begins: "Section "Screen" "
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: you can't let Windows know you have another OS.  Windows does not give you that option unless you handle it manually.  My recommendation is to boot to a live CD and see if the data is still intact
<flately> edbian: ok
<outbackwifi> zortec: ok tx
<sebsebseb> hi
<edbian> WIGGMPk: IDK!  Do you have a faulty fstab entry for your /home?
<Qu4R0w> boot with ubuntu cd?
<flately> edbian: i see it
<mzz> Qu4R0w: I usually end up with windows overwriting grub, then reboot off a livecd or the like and reinstall grub, letting it know about windows
<dhaval_> ubottu?
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: that's right.
<MattPhilie> zortec: OK that finished.. now what?
<mzz> Qu4R0w: yep, the ubuntu cd works for thi
<mzz> this, even
<WIGGMPk> edbian: i dont think so.. the installer set everything up I made no changes to it
<pkkm> mzz: ohh, looks like I forgot to remove old sound card...
<Evelina> I have installed the feed aggregator Planet on Ubuntu Sever but where do I find the software? I have found the conf file, but how do I run it? It's a python file, do I have to run it inside oython?
<dhaval_> People on....
<Evelina> *python
<edbian> flately: If you are confused about an option such as "Device    "Card0"  "  Just leave that option out.
<Qu4R0w> insert linux cd then see partiton right?
<zortec> MattPhilie: now try a site like youtube and see if you have found
<zortec> MattPhilie: um, sound
<skypilot> hey, i'm having trouble getting sound out of my rear speakers (audigy 2 soundcard connected to 5.1 surround sound) any ideas?
<pkkm> mzz: I'll remove it and brb in 15 min
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Paste bin it.  I am suspicious especially since your re-arranged your partitions
<flately> edbian: ok. ill do it and restart x. if this works, its boobie town for you, buddy!
<edbian> flately: Hooray!
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: the Ubuntu CD will let you boot all the way to an Ubuntu desktop.  You can then see if your data is still intact on the hard drive.
<ascheel> !audigy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy
<bluedalek> Hello everyone!  Anyone here good at troubleshooting sound problems?  I only get sound when playing media through Totem. I have tried different cards, different versions of Linux, reset my bios, disabled the onboard sound..
<Evelina> I installed Planet feed aggragator from Ubuntu recipitories, but how do I run it?
<zortec> Qu4R0w: the live CD can be used to test your hardware and make sure everything is running without a hitch before you install
<mzz> bluedalek: as opposed to what?
<mzz> bluedalek: I mean totem plays, what doesn't?
<MattPhilie> zortec: nope nothing.. maybe does it need drivers>? or something.. sorry im a noob
<edbian> Evelina: Is it not in the gnome menu?
<Qu4R0w> sure..i dun touch that drive..before this,i resinstall windows then,it cant see linux(cant open linux)
<zortec> Evelina: look through your gnome menu and find where it was put, possibly in the internet category
<ascheel> zortec: if I remember right, his problem is Windows took a dive, but his Ubuntu installation may still be on there and he doesn't want to destroy the data on it
<WIGGMPk> edbian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5ef0e8e3
<Qu4R0w> it make me to reinstall linux also
<bluedalek> mzz, no sound through Firefox, Amarok, Moovida, system sounds (startup, ect)
<mzz> bluedalek: does the "Test" button in system -> preferences -> sound work?
<bluedalek> Yes
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: you HAVE to install Windows first and THEN Linux.  Windows hates competition.
<zortec> MattPhilie: let me see if I have this right, you have sound on your desktop but not when you go to any sites?
<dhaval_> I want root privs
<dhaval_> and access the itnernet
<zortec> dhaval_: use sudo
<bluedalek> mzz: yes
<ascheel> dhaval_: root access:  sudo
<Qu4R0w> then i insert linux cd,n what i do next?
<mzz> bluedalek: do the playback buttons on the "Sounds" tab of that same applet work?
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: boot to the CD.
<dhaval_> Can't everytime. I tried installing Foxit pdf creater, and it told me that I didn't have the permission to.
<edbian> WIGGMPk: This is one hell of a system!  I didn't know we were working on a raid array.
<MattPhilie> zortec: I set my speakers to the default for sound playback.. and I hit test and I hear the noise. When I go to youtube or something there is no sound
<dhaval_> even with sudo wine [that software] it game me the same error
<Qu4R0w> choose install ubuntu?
<ascheel> dhaval_: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb (if it's a .deb)
<zortec> ascheel: he can just reinstall windows, might have to reinstall GRUB but when I did a fresh install last night didn't have to
<WIGGMPk> edbian: yea I failed to mention that.. didnt pay it any mind at the time
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: no, choose the option to go to the desktop
<dhaval_> No its not .deb, its a windows app i'm running using wine.
<jrib> dhaval_: you aren't supposed to sudo things like wine or firefox
<dhaval_> Also:
<ascheel> zortec: yeah, that's true.
<Qu4R0w> try ubuntu right?
<dhaval_> Yeah
<ascheel> yes, Qu4R0w
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Unfortunately the only option you have set is "relatime" which you should def. have by the way.  I don't know why you can't access your encrypted partition :(.  Ask around I guess :(
<zortec> um, why would you sudo firefox?
<jrib> dhaval_: it's probably because you have run sudo in the past that you now have permissions issues
<ascheel> dhaval_: gotcha.  Then do: gksudo
<dhaval_> but It did give me an error saying I don't have permissions to /home/dhaval/.wine
<mzz> don't sudo firefox
<dhaval_> had to use chmod, don't know why.
<Evelina> edbian: I use Ubuntu Server so I haven't got a menu at all.
<jrib> dhaval_: see my last statement
<bluedalek> mzz, no they do not
<Qu4R0w> then edit sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ascheel> dhaval_: I don't either, but make sure you're the owner of the directory and you have rwx to all directories
<Qu4R0w> is it?
<edbian> dhaval_: If you do have to sudo something graphical use gksu.
<WIGGMPk> edbian: well... I appreciate the help. THanks
<dhaval_> OH!
<techbw> hi all, was just wondering if someone can help me with a hibernation problem. on resume wireless network fails to connect to any wireless, even after restarting network. this is on ubuntu 9.04
<dhaval_> Right! i'll try that.
<dhaval_> thanks
<mzz> bluedalek: curious. Let me try to find out what those play back through...
<Evelina> zortec: I don't have a menu, I only have the command line interface.
<bluedalek> mzz: thanks.
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: do you still see your data when you go to 'Places'?
<edbian> Evelina: Then just type the name of the program in the terminal!  For example to start nano you would just type "nano"
<zortec> Evelina: did you do a text install?
<zortec> Evelina: minimal/alternate install CD
<Qu4R0w> i think yes coz i not touch another partition
<mzz> bluedalek: oh, you could try running gnome-sound-properties from a term, then trying those failing playback buttons again, just in case there's debug spew
<Qu4R0w> i only format local disk C
<edbian> zortec: She is just trying to start an app she installed.
<bluedalek> mzz: one moment
<dhaval_> und nothing.
<mzz> techbw: does it happen to be an asus laptop?
<dhaval_> Nevermind
<dhaval_> I'm going to SUSE or Mandriva
<dhaval_> Ubuntu is for newbies
<zortec> MattPhilie: ah make sure you are in the directory with the exe and just type the name of the app
<MattPhilie> Ah. this is driving me insane
<zortec> MattPhilie: sorry, wrong person
<techbw> mzz:nope a sahara laptop
<ascheel> Qu4R0w: make sure, but if you do have the data, it's safe to install Windows over that formatted partition and then you will have to reinstall Grub.
<ascheel> !grub | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zortec> edbian: ah make sure you are in the directory with the exe and just type the name of the app
<edbian> zortec: wrong again ;)
<edbian> lol
<mzz> techbw: drat, then I guess it's not the same thing I hit: a bug in the asus-specific rfkill button, fixed in a newer kernel
<skypilot> hey, i'm having trouble getting sound out of my rear speakers (audigy 2 soundcard connected to 5.1 surround sound) any idea how to get my audio upmixed to go out my rear speakers too?
<bluedalek> mzz: the buttons are not clickable
<zortec> Evelina: open up the terminal, find out where the app is using locate and type the name to run the program
<dhaval_> Ah one thing
<edbian> zortec: She's on a server install.
<dhaval_> Using wget
<mzz> bluedalek: they don't look clickable, but they are
<techbw> mzz:my pc resumes fine from the hibernation, it's only the wifi that does not reconnect to networks.
<Qu4R0w> then i not really understand with that URL..i not really understand english..my poor english
<dhaval_> How do I store the songs in particular dirs
<bluedalek> mzz: nothing happens.. no responce
<dhaval_> just cd [to dir] and then wget [url] ?
<mzz> techbw: recommend you google for your laptop, and also try to rmmod the relevant driver before suspending and re-modprobe it after resuming (there's a way to automate that if it helps, sec...)
<jrib> dhaval_: that or read about -P in its man page
<dhaval_> -P?
<dhaval_> ooo...kkk
<Qu4R0w> can u tell me step and step.maybe i can figure it coz i already read mant tutorial before
<zortec> edbian: Hmm.  That is different.
<mzz> techbw: SUSPEND_MODULES="$SUSPEND_MODULES ath9k" (replace ath9k with your actual driver) in /etc/pm/config.d/50wireless
<edbian> zortec: server install?  What's so odd about that?
<bluedalek> mzz: I have three entries for my sound card listed.. all identical
<zortec> MattPhilie: I guess it's odd because I haven't done server installs before, except when running RedHat/Fedora back in the day
<dhaval_> I'll download an open dir later.
<zortec> MattPhilie: I have to stop doing that, lol
<zortec> edbian: I guess it's odd because I haven't done server installs before, except when running RedHat/Fedora back in the day
<edbian> zortec: I think that was meant for me.  You just can't get it straight today!
<edbian> zortec: lol
<mzz> bluedalek: hmm. I'm afraid I'm not really familiar with the other failing stuff you listed. Random thoughts include: weird canberra backend in /usr/lib/libcanberra-0.11, weird pulseaudio device getting picked up
<techbw> mzz:thx will do a little searching on that
<zortec> edbian: No I can't.  I'm all over the place!
<contraceptive_> ah cool
<MattPhilie> zortec: ahah, you got a lot going on I can tell
<contraceptive_> hey veryone
<edbian> zortec: I don't like ubuntu server.  Not stable enough in my opinion.
<mzz> edbian: what kind of "Stable" is it lacking in?
<Evelina> zortec: It's a python program and I can't find it using whereis planet, only the configuration file.
<objeck> time travel anyone?
<zortec> Evelina: Can you do a system wide grep?
<objeck> just $10...
<bluedalek> mzz:  is there any way to strip it down to the basic's?
<edbian> mzz: I tried to install NFS-kernel-server (64bit) and the install dpkg script errored out caused all sorts of havoc trying to get NFS to work.
<dhaval_> hey if I download wget [parent directory], it'll download it into specific directories right?
<dhaval_> like
<edbian> mzz: I guess that doesn't really fall under stability though
<dhaval_> if the parent directories has like 6 folders and 7 fiels
<mzz> bluedalek: sorry, I suck at debugging the pulseaudio layer. The alsa and gstreamer side of things seems to be working if totem and that "test" button work.
<zortec> Evelina: cd / - grep "file" * something like that?
<dhaval_> it will organize it properly right?
<jet> send me in the direction of the newbie channel
<[criipt]> How do i give a user access to a program that has only root permission?
<bluedalek> mzz: anyway to pitch pulse and just stick to alsa & gstreamer?
<mzz> bluedalek: I don't know if you can do that sanely, sorry.
<igorp> hello
<s0101> I need help to connect a third computer to dd-wrt, it wont connect to internet but it does get an ip adress
<zortec> jet: there is an absolute beginner's forum but you are in the main ubuntu channel.  I don't know if there is a newbie ubuntu channel though
<bluedalek> mzz: would an older version of Ubuntu be better?
<mzz> bluedalek: I'm still pretty new to ubuntu.
<jet> alright thanks
<dhaval_> Right...?
<jet> you da man
<bluedalek> mzz: I've been using for a couple years.. but this is the first time something like this has come up.. lol  sound is not my strong point
<s0101> is there a irc  channel for dd-wrt?
<mzz> jet: there's #ubuntu-beginners, I think, but I don't know if it is populated.
<jet> i used to go on that one bfore
<zortec> jet: might be faster to ask here and have someone help you out
<mzz> bluedalek: I can usually debug alsa and gstreamer but am still pretty new to pulse and libcanberra (system sounds) and don't use any of the kde stuff (amarok)
<s0101> #dd-wrt ?
<jet> awesome. i was just basically wanting to get the chat to load up when i nd it again i got it figured
<sebsebseb> jet: so you installed Ubuntu, and your not sure what to do with it yet?
<jet> ill go search the forums for a bit
<jet> ben using it for a few months im getting bored of doing nothing with it
<bluedalek> mzz:  thanks for your help :_
<dhaval_> wget -x [parent directory] will download all files and all directories and the files in them right?
<bluedalek> mzz : :)
<sebsebseb> jet: did you browse Synaptic properly and find out what kind of programs you can install?
<mattalexx> For brevity, I'm thinking of serving sites out of /www or /w. Is it horribly bad practice to create directories in /
<mattalexx> ?
<jet> nope
<dhaval_> hello?
<jet> a little bit but i didnt really put anything on besides xchat
<edbian> mattalexx: I think it matters more the permissions on the file
<sebsebseb> jet: well that's what I did when I  was  new to  Ubuntu  in 2005, the second release
<mzz> mattalexx: I'd put them in /srv or somewhere below /var, but I don't think anything will blow up if you put them directly below / either.
<sebsebseb> jet: I had a right look through synaptic, the games secitons and so on
<jet> anything nessassary i should install from there to run zune software?
<sebsebseb> jet: oh you got a Zune,  I think Banshee might be able to work with it
<jrib> dhaval_: no...
<dhaval_> then how do i do that?
<techbw> mzz:it seemed to be the alternate atheros drivers I enabled, resume workked 100% now
<sebsebseb> jet: when you know what to install it's actsaully easier and quicker to  use the terminal.   system > preferences > terminal    and then for example  sudo apt-get install banshee
<dhaval_> wget -rxc [url]?
<jrib> dhaval_: did you look at the examples in the man page?
<techbw> mzz: thx
<dhaval_> yeah, didn't get much
<jet> gimmie a second ill brb
<dhaval_> I'm looking at the man page
<jrib> dhaval_: well read the descripts for each of those switches then, that should tell you if they do what you want or not
<dhaval_> OK, but what does recursive mena?
<sebsebseb> jet: ok
<jrib> dhaval_: to understand recursion you must understand recursion
<jrib> dhaval_: (it's the option you want)
<Evelina> zortec: No I don't really know how to do a system wide grep.
<techbw> anyone know of free computer virtualisation similar to M$ virtual PC?
<dhaval_> ok...
<jrib> !virtualizer | techbw
<ubottu> techbw: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dhaval_> I understand recrusive functions, but I don't get it here.
<sebsebseb> techbw: Virtualbox and if you want USB support   get  it directly from http://www.virtualbox.org for Linux hosts
<jrib> dhaval_: it means it keeps going once it gets inside a directory.  not the default depth though
<jrib> s/not/note
<chiques> How do I get rid of all of those boot options in my GRUB menu?
<sebsebseb> techbw: sadly  the open source version  lacks  the feature, but the freeware version has it
<chiques> Can I uninstall them somehow?
<dhaval_> ok....
<dhaval_> I think I get it
<techbw> jrib:thx
<dhaval_> I basically means download it all. Right?
<mzz> techbw: I like virtualbox (I use the ose version myself) but the others are useful too
<jrib> dhaval_: basicaly but see my last statement
<techbw> sebsebseb:thanks will try that first
<dhaval_> So it downloads till the end, and keeps going until it reaches the deepest directory right?
<jet> whats terminals shortcut?
<jrib> dhaval_: no.  See my warning about the default depth
<Gatto> hola !!!
<sebsebseb> techbw: it's pretty straight forward,  but  this is something you should know about.  make sure you do the default dynamicaly expanding vm, when it comes to making your hard disk,  and that's just the size the  vm OS thinks it has,  and of course the  vm file takes up some space on  your pysical hard disk as well.  so for Windows  do like 60GB
<techbw> mzz: just looking for a way to move away from running windows, and vmware costs $$ or at least that is what I heard
<dhaval_> There's such a thing as default depth huh?
<twoheadedboy> could someone help me set up wireless in 9.04 on my laptop? I've looked at guides and tried both native and windows drivers and can't seem to get it to work. I've previously set up wireless on this laptop in linux before but not in this install
<jrib> dhaval_: man page right under -r
<Cancerous> anybody have or know where to get FiSH v0.98 for xchat?
<mzz> techbw: with things like virtualbox you'll still run windows, just inside a vm (at the same time as ubuntu, without having to reboot)
<sebsebseb> techbw: the other option  does a psyical vm file as big as you said,  so you end up wasting hard disk space
<mzz> techbw: wine lets you run windows apps without actually running windows
<themiddleman> I installed a program (numpty physics) from a deb file and I cant uninstall it, sudo aptitude remove -f numptyphysics doesnt work
<alteregoa> hardy hardon
<Seveas> !doesn't work | themiddleman
<ubottu> themiddleman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sebsebseb> mzz  I think he already knows since he asked for an alternative to VirtualPC
<jrib> !doesn't work | themiddleman
<alteregoa> ?
<zortec> sebsebseb: I would like to second that, dynamically expanding disk is the best option but you do take a very small performance hit... hardly noticeable
<alteregoa> or gutsy bonobo?
<techbw> mzz: got that installed already, have photoshop installed on wine, as well as dreamweaver. seems to run ok
<dhaval_> -l? ok...
<dhaval_> I'll try it later
<dhaval_> Thanks a lot dude :)
<sebsebseb> zortec: a performance hit what?
<techbw> mzz: just fonts suck in wine
<themiddleman> fuck you
<alteregoa> heh
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  themiddleman
<ubottu> themiddleman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> themiddleman: please don't act like that.  Stay family-friendly if you wish to remain here
<mzz> techbw: virtualbox is great for things wine can't handle as well as for thoroughly isolating windows apps from your ubuntu system, as long as they don't need great graphical performance.
<zortec> sebsebseb: That should have been to techbw
<themiddleman> Yeah, well i described it really well and you flame me
<sebsebseb> zortec: ah ok
<zortec> sebsebseb: I'm hitting all ground balls today :P
<Seveas> themiddleman, you did not. You say 'xxxx didn't work'. That is *not* a good description of a problem
<sebsebseb> zortec: I didn't understand what you meant
<techbw> mzz:that is what I thought, if anything happens on virtual machine then replace with a backup of the file
<Cancerous> nobody knows anything about Fish in xchat....
<jrib> themiddleman: I'm not sure what kind of help you expect from "doesn't work".  It probably gives you some output which you should share.  No one "flamed" you.  We asked for more details
<Gatto> enlace para ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zortec> sebsebseb: I meant when you told him to choose the dynamically expanding disk option in the vm, that you take a slight performance hit
<techbw> mzz: you have to think like that with windows.
<mzz> techbw: also with a vm you get snapshots, which are really awesome.
<jet> i cant find terminal under system preferences?
<themiddleman> I installed a program (numpty physics) from a deb file and I cant uninstall it, sudo aptitude remove -f numptyphysics doesnt uninstall it
<sebsebseb> zortec: ah ok
<dhaval_> Went to wikipedia...
<zortec> sebsebseb: because the disk is growing
<mzz> themiddleman: so what *does* that aptitude command do?
<dhaval_> Couldn't you just tell me to use gwget?
<edbian> themiddleman: What does that command do?
<jrib> !termianl | jet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about termianl
<sebsebseb> jet: or maybe I told you to look in the wrong place   applications > assessories
<Seveas> jet, applications -> accessories
<jrib> !terminal | jet
<ubottu> jet: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Seveas> sebsebseb, damn you :P
<mzz> themiddleman: (pastebin its output?)
<jet> ah right what is the cmd to get it quick?
<dr3mro> using mail gives me send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<dr3mro> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 75
<jet> f2 or something?
<zortec> jet: alt+f2
<jrib> jet: there isn't one by default
<mzz> jet: perhaps you mean alt-f2 gnome-terminal?
<techbw> mzz: sebsebseb: what's the diffirence between virtualbox ose and standard version
<zortec> jet: if that is what you want
<mzz> techbw: there's a list of differences on the wiki
<edbian> jet: alt + F2 lets you run things.  A terminal is one thing you could run.
<sebsebseb> jet  sorry my bad  whoops simple mistake,  and  seveas  no one is perfect
<mzz> techbw: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<Seveas> jet, you can set a shortcut in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<themiddleman> mzz, edbian http://pastebin.com/d7683b8ad
<diddy> How can one  access the help docu in /usr/share/doc ???
<zortec> jet: you can also use gnomedock and there is even launchy on linux, just some alternatives
<twoheadedboy> anyne?
<twoheadedboy> anyone, rather
<jrib> diddy: with less would be one way
<mzz> diddy: I usually use "less", but many things work (a lot of the stuff there is plain text)
<Seveas> sebsebseb, (the damn you refered to you beating me to the correct answer by one line of chat :))
<techbw> mzz: i see there is a page for reading up on diffirences :-) lol
<edbian> themiddleman: I think you just got the name of the package wrong.
<dr3mro> when i use mail command i get send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<dr3mro> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 75
<sebsebseb> Seveas: hmm?
<zortec> Seveas: I didn't know we were getting timed :P
<diddy> jrib, mzz: Thx
<sebsebseb> Seveas: well learn to touch type if you don't know how already, and you might be able to beat me  sometime :D
<mzz> edbian: are you sure? It looks like its uninstall script fails
<mzz> edbian: "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status"
<DopeGhoti> Can anyone think of a reason that only part of my .XCompose file seems to work?
<Seveas> sebsebseb, I actually had to look up where it lived, I have it bound to [flag key] + T so I never use the menu to find it :)
<sebsebseb> Seveas: you can get a few programs for that from the Ubuntu repo by the way
<themiddleman> edbian: nope, it is correct
<mzz> sebsebseb: heh
<jet> sebsebseb im installing banshee right now
<edbian> mzz: themiddleman: I stand corrected.  (I didn't read very carefully).  That is definitely the case :).  Run sudo dpkg-reconfigure numptyphysics
<jet> any tips? whats it do?
<skypilot> i've got speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav playing all channels, but when i play music i can't get it to play out the rear speakers (pulse audio and audigy2)
<mzz> jet: iirc it plays music and may also sync your zune
<themiddleman> edbian:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: numptyphysics is broken or not fully installed
<edbian> themiddleman: or is it: "sudo apt-get install -f"  I can't remember
<sebsebseb> jet: it might work if your lucky,  but I got a feeling it won't be as simple as just using Banshee,  because it's a Microsoft Zune, and  Microsoft  don't exactly like opensource/freesoftware,  in  fact  it's there only real  proper competitor,  it even scares them at times
<edbian> themiddleman: try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<mzz> skypilot: I think I saw the pulseaudio wiki mention that, but I don't know if it applies to ubuntu.
<edbian> the -f is "fix"
<Wicked> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> jet: well and Google is there big competition as well,  and they use opensource/freesoftware here and there
<jet> mzz thanks
<Wicked> !deeveedee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deeveedee
<themiddleman> edbian: http://pastebin.com/d40a768f2
<mzz> skypilot: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#IhaveasurroundsoundcardbutPulseAudiousesjustthefrontspeakers but you should definitely ask for a second opinion, I'm not familiar with ubuntu's pulse setup
<jet> i have to get th zune software running somewhere like it would in doze
<nonewmsgs> my ubuntu is giving me the silent treatment.  i upgraded my mobo and the first time i booted it up, it played sound but at a low volume.  now i get no sound at all.  i did asoundconf set Intel (it was the only one on my asoundconf -list).  my soundcard is azailia (http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=563&l4=0&model=2068&modelmenu=1)
<jet> for softwar updates and whatnot
<skypilot> mzz, thanks, also, i just got it to work with OSS, should i just settle for that, or is there a real benefit for getting pulseaudio working?
<mzz> themiddleman: it's also possible the uninstall script is just broken, but I don't know how to sanely recover from that
<sebsebseb> jet:   how much RAM do you have?
<mzz> skypilot: I'm not sure anymore.
<jet> 2 gig
<GilJ> Guys, in http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html they speak of a "custom" install, is that still possible? I was never asked to press enter
<edbian> themiddleman: try installing the app completely: sudo aptitude install numptyphysics
<edbian> themiddleman: Then remove it
<skypilot> mzz, lol thanks
<sebsebseb> jet: ok good I think you can virtual machine  Windows inside Ubuntu for your Zume
<sebsebseb> jet: there is also bound to be a way to get them working with  Linux, but  it's probably tricky
<edbian> themiddleman: It is odd that there error is that the icon cache file DOES exist
<mzz> skypilot: it may be a bit of a hassle to get rid of it completely on an ubuntu system (it integrates in a couple of places afaik).
<themiddleman> edbian: its not in the repo but I will install it
<mzz> skypilot: and in some cases it may actually be useful, especially if you're on a laptop with multiple outputs or ever want to output over the network.
<edbian> themiddleman: ok
<jet> i think i tried that once before..... if banshee isnt the answer ill work with  the virtual machine
<tzolkin> i have a problem, when i delete a folder from /opt, the space that this folder take does not return, what can i do?? is this a bug??
<lianimator> Hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu to test it out. now, how do I remove the extra packages?
<edbian> themiddleman: You have a .deb package downloaded?  Is this correct?
<skypilot> mzz, thanks for the link, i actually made that edit from help i found elsewhere, but hadn't restarted pulseaudio, gonna try that now
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<mzz> tzolkin: if the files you deleted are still opened by some process they won't actually be deleted until that process closes the file or exits
<themiddleman> edbian: yes
<edbian> themiddleman: Unfortuantely I have to go now :(
<ctmjr> themiddleman:  how did you install it with gdebi or dpkg
<jet> nice
<mzz> tzolkin: (I have a silly hack to check for that, but there's probably some sane command I don't know about to do that too)
<jet> banshee (Y)
<themiddleman> ctmjr: gdebi
<sebsebseb> jet: it worked?
<themiddleman> edbian: thanks for the help
<tzolkin> it will be ok when i restart?
<edbian> themiddleman: Sorry I couldn't help more! Good luck!  I suspect it's a poorly written package.  After you install and try to remove again I would try deleting that file that is creating the error. The font cache thingy
<mzz> tzolkin: that's a possibility, depending on what you deleted.
<jet> froze i clicked on a shared file
<edbian> themiddleman: If it still didn't remove that is.
<tzolkin> I delete a VMware virture machine file
<jet> hm
<diddy> I noticed that there are various languages in /usr/share/man. Is it possible to call a man page in a different language if it exists there?
<ctmjr> themiddleman: try sudo dpkg -r "name"
<schristie> how does one change the login screen in karmic?
<skypilot> mzz, W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 2.
<schristie> the normal config apps seem to be missing
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  schristie
<ubottu> schristie: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jet> problem is, the zune is not recognized through the usb?
<schristie> ah
<schristie> thanks
<jrib> diddy: try prefixing your command with LANG=whatvere
<themiddleman> ctmjr: http://pastebin.com/d33d27ed9
<sebsebseb> jet: I think your best bet is the virtual machine,  with  the  freeware/closedsource  version of Virtualbox  that you can get directly from http://www.virtualbox.org for Linux hosts,  The open source version sadly lacks USB support :(
<MattPhilie> zortec: can you pm me again sorry that closed
<tzolkin> last time when delete the matlab7 folder, it also like this time...
<sebsebseb> jet: your on an install now or the Live CD?
<jet> im on the install
<sebsebseb> jet: obviously you don't virtual machine on a  Live CD, but install sure go for it
<freestyle> hello
<Guest98960> does anybody know what plingins i need to have on a ubuntu linux os so i can look at tv shows @ nbc.com and cbs.com and soon plese help me out
<freestyle> y need help to install my wireless card
<sebsebseb> jet: maybe do a little Google for zune on Linux as well
<ctmjr> themiddleman: go into the dir where the deb is and do sudo -i "name" it might reinstall it so you can remove it
<twoheadedboy> can anyone help me get wireless to work in 9.04? here's my lshw -C network output: http://www.pastey.net/117748
<jet> i actually did have it working a few months back on a virtual machine running xp
<jet> i had to us closed sourc
<zortec> Guest98960: ubuntu-restricted-extras should take care of that
<jet> alright thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> jet: ok well that's the way to do it then, and np
<Qu4R0w> how about this?=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114332
<mzz> skypilot: huh, odd. Do you have multiple devices?
<themiddleman> ctmjr: whats the command?
<mzz> skypilot: iirc "aplay -l" may be interesting.
<ctmjr> themiddleman: oops sorry sudo dpkg -i "package name"
<mzz> skypilot: been a while though.
<Guest98960> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT PLUNGINS I NEED TO LOOK AT TV SHOWS ON CBS.COM AND SOON
<mattalexx> DON'T SHOUT AT US
<themiddleman> ctmjr: http://pastebin.com/d2d291f96
<Guest98960> I NEED TO BE PM
<Alloosh> big problem here, when I try to boot my laptop the hard drive makes sound as if its cracking, and it never starts, so I used live cd, and its going fine, and I can even reach the hard drive and all of its content
<mattalexx> ... AND MAYBE SOMEONE WILL RESPOND.
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Guest98960
<ubottu> Guest98960: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> twoheadedboy: does an "wlan0" appear when you do "iwconfig" ?
<mzz> ah, I was looking for that factoid
<klb_> Hey there, does anybody know how to install thew gui for virtualbox 3.0.2
<Alloosh> is my hd broken or what?
<adbolive> Tenho um sistema rodando windows e linux gerenciando o boot pelo grub. Devido a alguns problemas terei que reinstalar o windows. Como faco para restaurar o grub sem modificar meu linux?
<Alloosh> how to check what is going on?
<sebsebseb> klb_: of course
<erUSUL> !grub | adbolive
<ubottu> adbolive: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> !pt | adbolive
<ubottu> adbolive: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<twoheadedboy> erUSUL: no, just lo, eth0, and pan0
<Guest98960> help me out plese
<klb_> sebsebseb, as far as I can see its not in the virtualbox repo?
<erUSUL> twoheadedboy: did you installed b43-fwcutter ? « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter »
<sebsebseb> klb_: first of all if you want USB  support get the closedsource freeware  version from http://www.virtualbox.org if you don't want that feature the open source version which is in the repo will do it
<DopeGhoti> Can anyone think of a reason that only part of my .XCompose file seems to work?
<skypilot> mzz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/221355/
<twoheadedboy> erUSUL: yes
<adbolive> Ok sorry!
<erUSUL> DopeGhoti: some syntax error makes part that of the file not be evaluated ?
<skiwithpete> hey dudes
<klb_> sebsebseb, I dont need usb support but I need the qt/gtk gui
<Guest98960> hello i need some help here
<Guest98960> \pm me
<Gatto> ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox |  klb_
<ubottu> klb_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<qe2eqe> Guest98960, !ask
<qe2eqe> !ask > Guest98960
<ubottu> Guest98960, please see my private message
<twoheadedboy> erUSUL: I tried the command again just for kicks and all it tries to do is remove mesa-utils
<skiwithpete> here's the situation: started gparted to resize a 750gig partition to 500gigs, close the laptop lid and walked away.
<erUSUL> Guest98960: just ask your question no caps and if somebody knows the answer they will reply
<skiwithpete> now, when I've opened the lid, no screeen appears
<skiwithpete> its just black.
<ctmjr> themiddleman: one more try sudo dpkg -P "name" if it does not work am out of ideas you can find and delete the  files by hand
<Rookie-88> hello pp's!
<mattalexx>  Alloosh, go ask the guys in #hardware
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: I thought of that, but some lines later in the file are working, and some earlier than working lines, aren't.  example:  I can <compose> ( KP5 KP0 ) for ㊿, but <compose> ( 5 0 ) does not work, though it's defined earlier in the file.
<sebsebseb> klb_: that bot factoid is a bit unclear,  since they mean free as in freedom, not price
<skiwithpete> the drive seems intermitently busy...
<Gatto> pasen enlace a ubuntu-es
<Gatto> gracias
<Rookie-88> i need help regarding my desktop
<skiwithpete> but I don't know what to do now
<sebsebseb> !details |  Rookie-88
<ubottu> Rookie-88: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> !es | Gatto
<ubottu> Gatto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<qe2eqe> RAID question here: if I have hardware raid enabled, but I see both sda and sdb, those are the two drives that are supposed to be 1 ld --- is that healthy?
<skiwithpete> how long does resizing take?
<Gatto> Gracias !!!
<skiwithpete> any ideas?
<Rookie-88> ok, sec
<zortec> skiwithpete: it depends on the size of the drive
<themiddleman> ctmjr: thanks anyway
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | qe2eqe
<ubottu> qe2eqe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<klb_> sebsebseb, when I use the repo form virtualbox.org it installs the virtualbox but the the gui frontend as the 2.1.4 in the ubuntu main repo
<Evelina> How do I do a system wide grep to find a file?
<sebsebseb> klb_: no
<Guest98960> is there any real people in here
<sebsebseb> klb_: kvm has a seperate gui sure, but Virtualbox no, the GUI is part of both versions
<ctmjr> themiddleman: the last one did not work either?
<Rookie-88> i was trying to get a screensaver as backround and now i cant see any of my desktop icons and i cant use screensavers as backround
<erUSUL> twoheadedboy: if the firmware is installed i do not know why it odes not work...
<th0r> Guest98960: no
<sebsebseb> Guest98960: are you?
<jet> help. i installed virtualbox and i cant find it......
<zortec> Evelina: cd / to get back to the root directory and type grep "search pattern" *
<DopeGhoti> Evelina: 'locate'?
<eoeas> find / | grep xyz
<themiddleman> ctmjr: nope same  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<skiwithpete> zortec, its a USB 1TB, resizing a 750gb partitiion to a 500gig one
<sebsebseb> jet: this sometimes happens,  you install a program and it does not add itself to the menu just like that
<Guest98960> can any body plese help me out
<sebsebseb> jet: if you re install the package or log out of your account and back in again, it should be in the menu
<sebsebseb> jet: if it's not already it will be under applications > system tools
<skiwithpete> my keyboard is still responsive (caps lock works) and the drive seems to be doing something...
<skiwithpete> how long do I wait?
<twoheadedboy> erUSUL: me neither, that's why I'm here! wireless is enabled in the task bar, but the tab is grayed out on the actual settings
<erUSUL> Guest98960: you have to ask something to get an answer...
<zortec> skiwithpete: it will take a couple mins
<skiwithpete> what is the best procedure to get out of this
<diddy> jrib, you mean: man lang=eswhatis ???
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: breaking out of a repartition operation is probably a Bad Idea.
<skiwithpete> zortec, its taken a lot longer than that... but shrinking a drive from the start, that is fulled with data surely takes longer than if it was empty
<jet> sebsebseb: bingo
<erUSUL> Evelina: you want to find a file by its contents or by its name ?
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, how long should I wait?
<skiwithpete> how do I know when its done?
<zortec> skiwithpete: what program are you using?
<ctmjr> themiddleman: try to use gdebi to reinstall it use the gui and go into the dir where it is and right click it should be an option for gdebi
<sebsebseb> jet: you logged out and back in again?
<jet> yeap
<skiwithpete> gparted
<klb_> sebsebseb, looks like you just need to reboot to get the icon i the gnome menu, and the command is with VirtualBox doooh sorry
<themiddleman> ctmjr: already tried
<sebsebseb> jet: well a reinstall of the package would have sorted it probably
<zortec> skiwithpete: I know with my 320GB it only took like 20 secs
<tzolkin> exit
<sebsebseb> klb_: dooh sorry?
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: is the drve empty or wioth data ?
<skiwithpete> well I'm shrinking this one from the front, not the back, so I imagine it has to move the 250gb on it before resizing
<sebsebseb> klb_ jet rebooting does not need to be done with Linux, except for major updates, for example a new kernel
<zortec> skiwithpete: you might cancel the operation and try it again, make sure that the drive is empty as that will speed up the process
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, with data
<Guest65074> hello my name is jon .and i need to know what i need to have as far  as plung-ins so i can look at tvshows that are on website's .like cbs.com and nbc.com and also hulu.com.plese somebody help me out .i may need one on one help
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: If the drive is non-empty, it can take A Long Time, particularly over USB, even more so if it's USB 1.1.
<th0r> skiwithpete: I wouldn't interrupt it while there is drive activity...you will be asking for trouble
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: well the more data the program has to move around to do the resize the longer it takes
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: well you need Flash installed that's for sure
<skiwithpete> anyone wanna guess how long it will take?
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: and as th0r says do not interrupt it.
<zortec> is pulseaudio only available with built in sound cards?
<Guest65074> how do i get it
<skiwithpete> ok, but because my screen has gone black, I'll have to do something sooner or later
<DopeGhoti> Guest65074: the main one you will need is flashplugin-installer.  to install it, at a terminal, type: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<erUSUL> Guest65074: you need to install the flash plugin. Go to aplications>Add remove
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: Were you using a GUI or terminal partition editor?
<noobe> guys for those who use jaunty server with gnome,  ---->   utility to count network trafic   --->    apt-get install  netspeed
<skiwithpete> GUI
<erUSUL> Guest65074: there search for ubuntu-restricted-extras package and install it
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: to get the terminal,   applications > assesories terminal
<skiwithpete> I was in gnome.
<Guest65074> can you walk me throw plese just pm me
<noobe> and then go to the taskbar and the applet is there
<skiwithpete> dunno if gnome is still working because screen is black
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: you could try pressing ctrl-alt-f1, logging in on the VT, and using 'top' to see if the partitioner is still working.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL  Guest65074   I was thinking  that  one as well, but  that will also put on other propritary stuff  that isn't needed
<adbolive> ubottu: Thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank you!
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  adbolive
<ubottu> adbolive: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: judging the type of user from my experience here i bet that i'm saving him many other questions here
<skiwithpete> with the screen black, and I press ctrl+alt+f1 should that bring the screen back and what's VT?
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: that's true
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: ok open the  terminal you got it open?  and install what  erUSUL said
<skypilot> mzz, ohwow, just put on a flash vid and it's coming out the rear speakers too!
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: C-A-F1 should ybring you to a textmode login proimpt.  a VT is a virtual terminal.
<noobe> clear
<noobe> oops
<skypilot> mzz, hmm, music's working too now, sounds like i've got it for now.
<skiwithpete> ok, did ctrl+Alt+F1, and terminal has appeared.
<skiwithpete> now what?
<noobe> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: log in, and run 'top'. That will show you a list of what you have running, in order of CPU usage.
<Evelina> erUSUL: I want to find a file by it's name.
<DopeGhoti> skypilot: Could you well me what you did? I also don't have rear audio working, and I missed the first half of your conversation :)
<noobe> you have a utility in gnome        ntop         ---->  sudo  apt-get install  ntop
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, ok, I see resizefs is still working
<zortec> Evelina: Did grep not work for you?
<Evelina> zortec:  Ok, the system wide grep didn't gave me the right answer. I'm sure the program is installed.
<j0nr> Hi all.... can anyone help get an Edimax usb wireless dongle working please? I bought on the assumption it would 'just work' but its not unfortunately
<erUSUL> Evelina: sudo updatedb && locate filename
<zortec> Evelina: Do you know anything about the program?
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: okay, that means that it's still doing its job.  It's hard to say how much longer you'll have to wait though
<skypilot> DopeGhoti, i did this: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#IhaveasurroundsoundcardbutPulseAudiousesjustthefrontspeakers  then restarted pulseaudio. It gave me an error, but seems to be working anyway.. i also did some stuff from this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770028  (the 6th post)
<DopeGhoti> skypilot: thanks!
<torroth> Hello
<skypilot> DopeGhoti, let me know how it goes
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, is there a way to close this now and try to get Gnome GUI back?
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: did you see  Guest65074 's  acstaul issue?   he pm'd me  said he did restricted extras, but stuff still won't work.  maybe he needs to install the mplayer plugin or something
<Evelina> zortec: Well, I installed planet from Ubuntu's reciptories. It's a feed generator and I have red that it will be run by: python planet.py path_yo_conf_file, but it won't work and I can't find the planet file either.
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: to close top, hit 'q' for 'Quit'. log out of the terminal ('exit' or 'logout'), and to get back to the GUI, it'll be C-A-F7
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: well from what he said its a flash issue. hulu adn most of the sites he mentioned use flash video players
<torroth> I have a question: I just installed ubuntu. Booted it up and I'm at teh grub command prompt. How do I get the main program to start? Do I need to tell it where to goas it is not on my main drive.
<zortec> Evelina: Do you have the python libraries installed?
<zortec> Evelina: That is probably the first thing you need to do before you find the find and run it
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: does Flash work now, try Youtbue for example
<Guest65074> hay i need a person to help me out
<Guest65074> no it did not work
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: that's what  erUSUL and me are trying to do
<neotullik> how do i set a screensaver as wallpaper ?
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, did ctrl+alt+f7 and it brought me back to a black screen (this time with a cursor on it, but the cursor won't move)
<wvmac> is ushare availble and does it work correctly in 9.04
<Guest65074> spmeone needs to help me out '
<Guest65074> some one
<felipe__> aew
<rski> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 51 kB, installed size 236 kB
<erUSUL> Guest65074: type "about:pluigns" on the url bar in firefox. does it mentions flash/shockwave ??
<diddy> Does anybody know what the group plugdev is for?
<jet> whn creating a virtual machine should i also create a new harddisk?
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: hmm, and you have nothing else onscreen?  Try alt-tab?
<sebsebseb> jet: yes
<[R]> diddy: hal automount stuff
<Guest65074> i dont know mna
<sebsebseb> jet: ,but hang on a sec
<Guest65074> man
<sebsebseb> jet: which Windows are you installing?
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, nothing
<jet> XP
<diddy> [R], thx
<wvmac> rski: thanks
<calwig> hi
<calwig> I have a Login question
<Trijntje> Problem with cryptsetup on ubuntu 9.04. When I do "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypty" I get the error: "Command failed: Can not access device". Works fine on 8.04, what could be the cause of this? I could find nothing on this online, and i have loaded dm-crypt module
<erUSUL> Guest65074: about:plugins <<< sorry for the typo
<DopeGhoti> !ask | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> jet: and make sure your  hard disk is dynamically expanding, so loads of psyical  hard disk space isn't wasted. so put like 60GB for Windows
<calwig> DopeGhoti: yep, maybe you can help
<Evelina> zortec: I used python before. I run Feedparser using pyrhon without any problem.
<sebsebseb> jet: this is the size the VM think it has,  and the virtual hard disk can go up to that size,  as long as you have enough pysical hard disk space for it
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: hmm, let me think..  if you press alt+F2, do you get anything?
<zortec> Evelina: Have you tried using "locate" as was suggested?
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: I don't want to pm,  out of the two,  erUSUL is probably your best bet
<jet> alright since the primary use of it is for zune only should 10 gig be enough?
<skiwithpete> no completely unresponsive
<jet> with updates and whatnot?
<skiwithpete> cursor won't move, no nothing happening.
<sebsebseb> jet: you can put 2TB if you want,  even though you don't have  that amount of psyical hard disk space
<zortec> jet: 10GB for zune? that is a small mp3 collection
<Guest65074> hay you people need to plese help me out
<skiwithpete> Screen is on, because its a litblack... but that's it
<sebsebseb> jet: it's just the size the VM thinks it has, when you do dynamically expanding
<jet> hm.
<th0r> skiwithpete: closing the lid might have started the laptop trying to suspend....but half way through a resize it probably couldn't
<jet> sebsebseb: your right haha
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: Well, I don't want to have you kill X or anything, because I don't want to make you klobber your hard drive.  I'd go back to watching top for your resizer to be done, and then reboot the system from there.
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: it sounds like something is wrong with X
<sebsebseb> jet: when you do fixed storage,   then  it does  the acstaul virtual hard disk, the pysical file,  in the size you said, hence doing dymaically  expanding instead
<sebsebseb> jet: ,because then a default  XP will be like well  if it's SP3  about 5GB for your virtual hard disk, and it can  become bigger if nessarey
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, thanks for your help
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: My pleasure!
<jet> sebsebseb: cool i set it at 100gig dynamic. i hav a half full 80gig zune
<skiwithpete> its guys like you that make Ubuntu awesome
<zortec> Evelina: Any progress?
<jethro85> ok i am having a problem with suspending my computer. when i have my graphics card drivers activated, the system freezes when i return from suspend. and when i have the drivers disabled suspend runs fine but my screen gets all snowy.
<Guest65074> I NEED HELP PLESE
<mzz> skypilot: hmm, sounds like you somehow need "Device 3" instead of the first one
<sebsebseb> jet: sure 100GB  dynamic  that will do it
<torroth> wish I could get mine to run
<mzz> !caps | Guest65074
<ubottu> Guest65074: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DopeGhoti> Guest65074: with?
<skypilot> mzz, maybe, but it seems to be working on all the speakers now :3
<Trijntje> Guest65074: Ask you question. There are 1300 people here, if the all say hi things get a bit messy. If someon can help you they will respond
<Guest65074> well someone needs to he;lp me out
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: ask your question again
<jet> sebsebseb: im ready to install from the live cd, how do i get that up again? i have to boot it up?
<j0nr> anyone able to help with the wireless USB dongle
<j0nr> ?
<sebsebseb> jet: the Live CD????
<zortec> Ubuntu should get the vote for the #1 distro, imo.
<sebsebseb> jet: I thought you were on an Ubuntu install?
<jet> its a windows xp VLK
<calwig> DopeGhoti: I connect to an ubuntu box remotely
<zortec> It's the only one with a huge community and great support behind their software.
<DopeGhoti> zortec: each distro has its perks :)
<zortec> DopeGhoti: Yeah, but my heart goes out to Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> zortec: I  can think of a few bad things about Ubuntu 9.04
<zortec> DopeGhoti: But I also like the vision of Mark Shuttleworth, so to each their own
<DopeGhoti> zortec: I waffle between *buntu and Gentoo
<jethro85> ok i am having a problem with suspending my computer. when i have my graphics card drivers activated, the system freezes when i return from suspend. and when i have the drivers disabled suspend runs fine but my screen gets all snowy.
<jet> sebsebseb: my bad i meant live wondows cd lol
<[R]> jethro85: nvidia?
<DopeGhoti> calwig: what are you needing assistance with?
<jethro85> ati
<calwig> DopeGhoti: for example, i have a network where one computer connects wirelessly, and then i share that internet connection, thru a router, and other computers connect to it. So when i turn on the Main Laptop that connects wirelessly, I would just like to turn it on
<sebsebseb> jet: Live CD  is  a  Linux and such thing,    your Windows CD  is just well a bootable CD that you install Windows form
<Guest65074> does anybody know what plung ins i need to have so i can look at tv shows on cbs.com and hulu.cim.i have ubuntu linux 9.04
<Evelina> zortec: I have tried locate whitout any success.
<jethro85> r its an ATI card
<[R]> jethro85: crappy closed source proprietary drivers will do that
<calwig> DopeGhoti: however it goes onto the login screen and i must log in. otherwise it will not connect to the network manager
<sebsebseb> jet: so you called your VM like Windows XP? and said to do Windows and XP?   and left the base memory as the default?  like your meant to?
<[R]> Guest65074: flash
<jethro85> r is it possible to find a better driver for my graphics card?
<zortec> DopeGhoti: I've never been able to get Gentoo installed.  But for the major tech guy, Gentoo is perfect.
<sebsebseb> jet: and made your  virtual hard disk, and now ready to  install?
<jet> sebsebseb: i gave it 256mb of base memory
<Guest65074> i will use  caps if no one will pm me
<jet> sebsebseb: sure am
<DopeGhoti> calwig: you can set it to autologin, or, more securely, you can work on setting up some commmandline scripts to run and to put them into /etc/rc.local
<zortec> DopeGhoti: It does allow for extreme optimization and customization, which I understand is the biggest perk.
<Evelina> zortec: The problem is that all tutorials mantion the downloaded package and so on, but I installed through the recipitories and I donät know where to find the file.
<sebsebseb> jet: the base memory should be the default really
<ctmjr> !flash | Guest65074
<ubottu> Guest65074: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> jet: what kind of XP CD do you have?
<jethro85> r is it possible to find a better driver for my graphics card?
<jet> its a VLK from a computer shop
<DopeGhoti> zortec: that and its fansastic package management, which is as good as apt, and in some respects, better
<Trijntje> Guest65074: you have no right on our help, be kind and we will help you gladly
<sebsebseb> jet: what does VLK mean?
<jet> volume licence key
<zortec> Evelina: I thought you were trying to locate the file, you have several commands that you can use: find, locate, whereis, grep, one of those should be able to track the file down
<erUSUL> jethro85: which graphic card ?
<sebsebseb> jet: ok I guess it will work, some versions  won't work
<[R]> jethro85: there is only the open source one or the crappy closed source one... and if you are going to bother attemping to say my nick... please say the whole thing so i can actually notice it
<torroth> I just installed ubuntu and after reboot I'm at a grub command line. Do I need to tell it where to boot from as it is not on my main drive?
<jethro85> erUSUL its an ATI is there a way to check the model number?
<sebsebseb> jet: put it in  and start the vm, and do the first run wizard and install
<sebsebseb> jet: it's pretty impressive how fast XP   can install in a virtual machine
<jet> sebsebseb: i mount the cd rom driv to it first right?
<zortec> DopeGhoti: I prefer aptitude, though I know most people go with apt-get because it is easier to type
<erUSUL> jethro85: system>adminstration>hardware drivers
<DopeGhoti> torroth: it should pass through GRUB automagically; did you press anything when the GRUB screen came up?
<sebsebseb> jet: yep you can do that in the settings or  on the first run wizard
<Guest65074> is flash free
<erUSUL> torroth: did grub
<torroth> First few times yea but I let it set for like 2 min and nothing
<DopeGhoti> zortec: I was mainly talking about the whole apt subsystem itself, whether the interface be dpkg, apt-get, aptitude, or Synaptic :)
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: free as in price,  but free as in freedom no
<erUSUL> torroth: did grub emit any error message ?
<UnderSampled> hello. How do I display in-body images in evolution?
<torroth> no messages. it just sat at teh command prompt
<jet> sebsebseb: awesome! i have an install screen
<calwig> DopeGhoti: i set it on autologin, and it does log in
<jethro85> erUSUL it says ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Guest65074> then what will i need to have that is free
<erUSUL> torroth: very weird...
<sebsebseb> jet: NTFS and   NTFS  quick rather than standard yep
<erUSUL> jethro85: did you enabled it ?
<jet> sebsebseb: alright
<jethro85> erUSUL it is enabled but it causes my system to freeze when i return from suspend
<Trijntje> Guest65074: gnash is a free as in freedom alternative to flash
<Evelina> zortec: Yes, I know, but I still can't find the file. Strange.
<erUSUL> torroth: maybe you presed some key to get into the command promt ? can you press esc to get to the manu again or something ?
<jethro85> erUSUL i was wondering if there is a fix or a different driver i could use
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  Guest65074
<ubottu> Guest65074: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<zortec> Evelina: I'm really surprised you haven't located the file yet... are you sure it exists?
<DopeGhoti> calwig: Please put everything you are saying on one line; it's a lot easier to parse that way.
<torroth> No. esc takes me to a screen with a list of find commands
<rafanet> help config ati all in wonder 9600 please
<DopeGhoti> !ati | rafanet
<ubottu> rafanet: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jethro85> [R] how do i get the other driver for my graphics card that you metnioned
<erUSUL> jethro85: you can aalways try envyng... but that has its own issues...
<_Space_Case_> can anybody help getting kaffeine to watch digital tv i have a hauppauge 950q usb tv tuner but cant get any channels to show up in kaffeine..
<erUSUL> jethro85: maybe the suspen hang can be avoided in some other way... let me check
<kinks> #ubuntu has 1379
<kinks> er
<kinks> wrong channel :(
<zortec> kinks: what are you, a spy?
<zortec> :P
<jet> sebsebseb: it installs reall fast
<[R]> jethro85: under the hardware drivers option you had to have activated the proprietary driver in the first place... just do the same thign in reverse
<calwig> DopeGhoti: ok you got a bit of my drift so ill explain again, when i turn on the main computer, i would like for it to log in automatically, so autologin, but the login requires a password ( i believe ) so the privileges to log in come into effect. And I have to wait for the login screen, and then log in manually,
<sebsebseb> jet: indeed :)
<kinks> not quite, someone just wanted an example of a huge freenode channel
<jet> sebsebseb: 80%
<rafanet> ok
<zortec> kinks: ah ok :)
<Guest65074> ok I found gnashnow will it work and play the tv shows that i want to look at on hulu.com and cbs.com nbc .com
<zortec> kinks: I thought you were going to list all the users off in the chan
<calwig> DopeGhoti: so i would like for the login to take effect automatically as if i was login in with my normal username, and password
<kinks> ...no
<[R]> Guest65074: you pretty much usually need adobe flash
<ctmjr> _Space_Case_: are you using kaffiene in gnome or kde?
<kinks> that wouldn't be useful or interesting in the slightest.
<jethro85> [R] when i have it disabled it causes my screen to go all snowy sometimes
<zortec> kinks: agreed, it would be more interesting to see if you can touch the top of your head with your elbow ;)
<calwig> DopeGhoti: I already know how to add the autologin, but is there a spot to put a password or something?  I used root user once and that didnt log things in properly
<jet> sebsebseb: how do you make it autocapture?
<Guest65074> yall need to help me out.i need a real free plung in
<[R]> jethro85: huh?
<delly> So............ how restarting x in a terminal? :P
<sebsebseb> jet: in the settings I guess
<Trijntje> calwig: system->administration->login->security 'auto login'. Does that work?
<DopeGhoti> calwig: that's because you don't/shouldn't log in directly as root.
<calwig> Trijntje: will try again
<Trijntje> Guest65074: have you tried gnash?
<calwig> DopeGhoti: right i thought so
<_Space_Case_> gnome
<kinks> zortec: ..or any part of your head
<jethro85> [R] the when i dont have the proprietary driver activated my screen gets all snowy and staticy
<Guest65074> will gnash work
<Guest65074> for what i want
<sebsebseb> Triijntje     Guest65074   is  a newbie obviously and it's not helpful to confuse him with Gnash,   and  Adobe Flash is better than Gnash and Swfdec  for Flash support
<[R]> jethro85: well then i guess you have to make a deicsion if you want the thing thats not working now and remove the drivers... olr keep the drivers and don't get the thing you want
<Guest65074> yes i am a newbiie
<sebsebseb> Guest65074: you need to get Adobe Flash working, recently some people have had issues with doing this
<DopeGhoti> calwig: What precisely is it that you do on login that gets your laptop routing?
<jethro85> [R] the thing that i want to work is the suspend function and i really need that to work because this is a laptop
<jet> well im out for a bit. i have alot to do to bring the VM up to snuff
<sebsebseb> !flash |  Guest65074
<ubottu> Guest65074: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jet> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> jet: by the way #vbox
<Trijntje> sebsebseb: I thougt he didnt want to use flash because its not free as in freedom, I told him to use flash first ofcource
<jethro85> is there an alternative suspend mode or power management software?
<[R]> jethro85: well you can try googling about suspend with your laptop... maybe there is a hardware specific quirk you need to enable
<sebsebseb> Trijntje: no he is newbie, so he dosan't even know what that means I expect
<erUSUL> jethro85: edit /etc/default/acpi-support and add fglrx (the ati module) to the MODULES list (line 86 in my version) for example it should look like MODULES="fglrx"
<calwig> DopeGhoti: absolutely nothing because the nm-applet has the wifi credentials so as soon as i log in the nm authenticates and its online, but on root (or in this case autologin with my username) it doesnt work, or perhaps i just need to try again, I just thought that unless a password is typed manually, a username wont do the trick for the keyring (or authentication)
<alteregoa> libpam0
<ctmjr> _Space_Case_: the reason i asked is kaffeine will not scan channels in gnome for some reason, it is a pain to get it right as kaffeine uses a different channels conf file than what is put out by scan try using me-tv
<alteregoa> !module libpam0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module libpam0
<delly> So............ how to restarting x(grapics) in a terminal when running a desktop enviroment and xorg?? :P
<alteregoa> !module libpam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module libpam
<Brando753> is there a way to delete all system logs on ubuntu
<_Space_Case_> me-tv in the universe?
<[R]> Brando753: rm the fiels in /var/log
<_Space_Case_> can i use mplayer?
<Evelina> zortec: No, I'm not sure, becuse I didn't download the file from the Net. I used Ubuntu reciptories and all places I have seen anything about the file name is at different kind of tutorials.
<Trijntje> delly: Ctrl+alt+backspace should do it
<delly> Brando753: sudo rm -r /var/log
<Brando753> is that all the logs? unlike windows which has a lot of hidden info
<[R]> _Space_Case_: use?
<delly> Trijntje, you know.... there is a reason i ask <.<
<DopeGhoti> calwig: it sounds like what you really need to do is script your wifi connection and put it in rc.local
<Evelina> zortec: I'm sure I have installed it though, because I do find the configuration file.
<_Space_Case_> mplayer to watch digital tv
<zortec> Evelina: FYI, since you keep calling it reciptories, it's repositories.  I'm not sure if you knew that.
<ctmjr> _Space_Case_: yes you can use mplayer but you need a channels conf file in mplayers .conf dir
<delly> Trijntje, i got dontzap disabled along with the lines in xorg... a game crashed killed my x proper display
<calwig> DopeGhoti: yeah thru wpa_supplicant and all that?
<[R]> _Space_Case_: you'll have to check the mplayer documenation if you want to know what it is capable of
<j0nr> can anyone help and see why i am getting errors when trying to compile a driver: http://pastebin.com/m260a05d4
<jethro85> erUSUL there are several lines that say modules, which one should i edit?
<zortec> Evelina: Does the config file point to anything?
<hc> dsghvkjshckjsdf
<hc> yo
<hc> sup niggahs
<rootcut> Hi, my laptop's cd-writer, doesn't actually burn the CDs, in Ubuntu Intrepid. Tried in Gnome burner and Brasero, and others. According to the burning software, the process apparently goes as planned and finished successfully, but actually, the CD isn't burned at all, and still figures as a blank CD, Help?!
<sebsebseb> !ops |  hc
<ubottu> hc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zortec> DopeGhoti: Sorry I closed the priv window, can you start another one and retype what you had?
<delly> Trijntje i have experiences this a few times running games in full screen, and i want something to get around <.<
<jpds> hc: Please stop.
<hc> make me
<hc> niggah
<jpds> Sure.
<DopeGhoti> calwig: try putting this in /etc/rc.local:   http://pastebin.org/2919
<DopeGhoti> zortec: done :)
<ctmjr> now that was funny (sorry)
<kunji> Hey everyone I could use some help with an issue that could be a driver issue, plugin issue, or just a hardware problem.  The trouble is that flash either doesn't load (ex. Pandora), or shows a still of every few minutes and is super slow (ex. youtube).
<delly> kunji: flash is a pain outside windows
<Paddy_NI> kunji: which browser are you using?
<learning> hi all
<Trijntje> delly: You want to stop the game from crashing or do you want to get back in X without rebooting?
<kunji> Firefox
<j0nr> can anyone help and see why i am getting errors when trying to compile a driver: http://pastebin.com/m260a05d4
<rootcut> Hi, my laptop's cd-writer, doesn't actually burn the CDs, in Ubuntu Intrepid. Tried in Gnome burner and Brasero, and others. According to the burning software, the process apparently goes as planned and finished successfully, but actually, the CD isn't burned at all, and still figures as a blank CD, Help?!
<mr_frostee> windows is a pain
<calwig> DopeGhoti: let me have a look
<Paddy_NI> kunji: how did you install flash?
<learning> i installed ubuntu 9.04 in raid with the alternate cd, when i rebooted it sayd "no operating system installed"
<pkkm> mzz: I solved the problem - When I removed old sound card, ALSA automatically made onboard one default. Now my sound works! Thank you very much for help
<learning> is this a grub problem?
<learning> what can i do?
<kunji> I installed the first plugin on the list that firefox recommended.
<Ridpojken> QUESTION: If I've already installed ubuntu with gnome, can i change the desktop enviroment to Xfce later on?
<kunji> Or rather the packet manager.
<Paddy_NI> kunji: yes okay
<Trijntje> Ridpojken: yes
<learning> yes Ridpojken
<delly> Trijntje: i used ctrl+alt+F10 to get into the underling shell, logged on myself in a shell there, killed the app, and resumed to xorg which lead to my display fucked(reboot fixes it,  but i want a easier fix in case it happens again).
<DopeGhoti> Ridpojken: yes, there is a kubuntu-desktop package for KDE, and xubuntu-desktop package for XFCE
<calwig> DopeGhoti: ok sure, and when it is wpa2 credentials with username and password is it also possible?
<learning> Who can help me with grub?
<Paddy_NI> kunji: let me have a search about to see if anyone is experiencing the same problem
<Evelina> zozoI use the reciptories, there are more programs there than in the old repositories. ;) No, I'm sorry, I am not speaking english, I meant the repositories.
<FrankQC> n0
<DopeGhoti> calwig: I believe so.
<Evelina> zortec: That was meant for you.
<sebsebseb> learning: sounds like it hasn't partitioned properly
<learning> hmm
<zortec> Evelina: Ah. :)
<Trijntje> delly: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Restart_X
<zortec> Evelina: Where are you from if you don't mind me asking?
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: I can't find it in synaptic!
<learning> i made 2 partitions ext4 and then i configured raid0
<calwig> DopeGhoti: Ill google then
<Daniel_copenhage> need a script that is able to show me information regarding my movies recorded by sony videocamera: recorded date, resolution etc - anyone???
<sebsebseb> learning: Ext4 on RAID as well hmm
<Evelina> zortec: No, the config file only points to the templat and output directory, and I cand fins any planet.py file there. The documentation found using Google is very poor.
<sebsebseb> learning: Ext4 can be a little dodgy in  9.04 depends
<learning> i also tried ext3 but it was the same
<zortec> Daniel_copenhage: You would have better luck I would think for writing scripts on the forums than in an irc room, just a thought
<learning> always getting no operating system installed
<DopeGhoti> Ridpojken: try at the commandline, apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop.  Does it find it?
<sebsebseb> learning: could be a bad RAID
<kunji> Paddy_NI: Well then I was having this problem so I also tried the adobe one.  I think what I have is integrated graphics Intel 82855.
<learning> sebsebseb: is there a good manual? i'll try again
<_Space_Case_> what is the difference between ext3 and ext4 format?
<sebsebseb> !install | learning
<ubottu> learning: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !intel |  kunji
<ubottu> kunji: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<calwig> DopeGhoti: Ill google for the autologin i mean, I'll try the "Enable Automatic Login" and then set the nm-applet once it automatically logs in, then reboot, allow it again to autologin, see results, and see what can be done
<[R]> _Space_Case_: there are tons of websites that explain whats new in ext4
<Paddy_NI> kunji: okay so I think you would need to remove the first plugin it recommended and try using just the adobe flash 10 plugin
<delly> yupp, that did the trick. Not exactly what i wanted, but meh it worked.
<Daniel_copenhage> zortec, I know but problem is I know the video information has a special word - cannot remember what ist called
<JoAnneThrax> anyone here recommend a good xmms frontend similar in appearance/function to winamp?
<DopeGhoti> calwig: good luck!
<Entelin> anyone know how to remove the "change session" and "change language" options from gdm (the login screen)
<sebsebseb> _Space_Case_: Ext4  has much faster boot up than Ext3, and it's better with bigger files.  However it's not 100% stable  or whatever in Ubuntu 9.04, because they don't have at least 2.6.30 kernel
<zortec> Daniel_copenhage: special word?
<kunji> Paddy_NI:How do I remove the first plugin?
<delly> So............ how do i just kill x and keep the apps running then?
<sebsebseb> _Space_Case_: Ext4 will be the default file system in the next Ubuntu though,  and people need to clean install Ubuntu for full support
<Evelina> zortec: This is strange too, on planetplanet homepage it says that Planet only need python-bdb, but aotitude can't find any package named python-bdb. Is it the python istelf?
<Daniel_copenhage> zonum, the info you recieve from the movies are called something
<DopeGhoti> Daniel_copenhage: I think the word is 'metadata'?
<sebsebseb> _Space_Case_: since the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion isn't that good
<Daniel_copenhage> Ohhh Yes thats it thanks :-)
<Paddy_NI> kunji: well I am having difficulty in identifying what its name is.. just a moment.
<Evelina> zortec: "Planet requires Python 2.2 or greater installed on your system. It requires only python-bdb, everythingelse is included in the Planet distribution. "
<DopeGhoti> Daniel_copenhage: cheers :)
<calwig> DopeGhoti: that i will need :) going to try it now, and be right back
<calwig> exit
<antti> any ideas as to why jaunty suddenly lost all evidence of having ethernet card?
<Paddy_NI> kunji: type "about:plugins" into the firefox address bar without the quotes
<rski> antti: i suspect a crime
<[R]> antti: define "suddently"
<[R]> suddenly*
<Daniel_copenhage> DopeGhoti, thanks - you saved me a lot of time :-)
<zortec> Evelina: Search on google for that package name and see if you can find out anything.
<delly> antti: happend on update to 9.04 or some random time after?
<DopeGhoti> Daniel_copenhage: my pleasure
<utimothy> a very good day to the room
<Paddy_NI> kunji: tell me what is written under "Shockwave Flash".
<antti> [R]: Happened suddenly a in after a reboot earlier today. I can't recall if there was any autoupdates before that
<utimothy> how can i install a tar.gz file
<[R]> antti: and so it doesnt show up in ifconfig -a?
<kunji> Paddy_NI: I think this is the offendor: application/futuresplash
<antti> earlier all was workign fine, after reboot, no NIC discovered by Jaunty
<zortec> utimothy: tar -xvzf "file"
<[R]> utimothy: you extract it and the nfollow the directions
<rski> utimothy: you don't you unpack it
<zortec> utimothy: from the cli :)
<GilJ> What's the command to find my IP?
<delly> antti
<rski> GilJ: ifconfig
<Paddy_NI> utimothy: that is a compressed archive you need to extract it and look for a read me or install instructions
<lukas57> ??
<kunji> Paddy_NI:  there is that and the adobe plugin.
<antti> and nope, doesn't show up in ifconfign anymore
<rski> lukas57: ??
<antti> only lo and wlan0
<Paddy_NI> kunji: no futureflash is okay
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: I found i there
<[R]> antti: ifconfig -a?
<zortec> GilJ: http://www.whatismyip.com
<zortec> GilJ: if you are behind a router, it will show that IP though
<GilJ> rski: Cool, I need to check on eth0, inet addr?
<Paddy_NI> kunji: what is the other one called
<utimothy> thanks room
<ctmjr> Ridpojken: try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<kunji> Paddy_NI: The only other thing is: application/x-shockwave-flash
<antti> no sing of sustem having NIC even then [R]
<antti> sys*
<[R]> antti: sounds like the kernel module isn't being loaded
<Paddy_NI> kunji: this might sound basic but have you tried logging out and back in after you installed it?
<kunji> Yep, tried a full reboot too, though linux doesn't usually need it.
<Paddy_NI> kunji: no normally it does not
<Evelina> zortec: I have found it!
<Ridpojken> ctmjr: But i can't find it in synaptic!!!
<antti> it could be, I wish I had paid more close attention to autoupdates. There was some networking related stuff lately, since nothing else has changed on system in few days
<Paddy_NI> kunji: ah you are using intel graphics arent you?
<Ridpojken> :(
<Paddy_NI> !intel | kunji
<ubottu> kunji: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<gbear142751> I don't seem to be able to populate my "hardware drivers" list.  I have an Nvidia quadro 140m in my t61 and I have uninstalled and reinstalled the nvidia packages.  Any help would be appreciated
<Evelina> zortec: It was called planetplanet, not planet.py as a lot of blogs on the Net were calling the file.
<antti> no hardware fault anyway, as on other OS's the NIC is discovered/works fine
<Evelina> zortec: Ubuntu manpages (ubuntu.com) gave ma the right name of the file.
<zenwryly> I've been wondering if it might be possible to use debootstrap or something similar to run a sort of partial ubunutu system in my home directory on systems where I just have a user account.  Anyone know of anything like that?
<Evelina> zortec: Thanks for all help anyway.
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: Any ideas why i cant find it in synaptic?
<kunji> Paddy_NI:  Yeah, no choice, old laptop.  I'm trying to read those pages, it could take me a little while.  I'll ask again if I can't figure it out, thanks.
<DopeGhoti> Ridpojken: I'm not sure; let me see if it's in my Synaptic
<Paddy_NI> kunji: no problem mate.. good luck
<antti> hmmhmm, I do have older kernel still available on system, gotta try booting into it
<gem> 65.38.11.116
<DopeGhoti> Ridpojken: do you have the 'universe' repos listed in Synaptic?
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: hhmm, not sure, i'll have a look
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: Don't think so
<DopeGhoti> Ridpojken: that might explain it. :)
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: I'm a noob at this, i'm a win geek =)
<xim_> what are the consequences of unplugging a mounted truecrypt volume without unmounting it?
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: How do i install it then? =)
<torroth> Just tried another reboot and didn't touch it for 5min and I'm still at the grub command prompt
<DopeGhoti> Ridpojken: we'll Enlighten you yet :)  If you wish to get the package installed from the command-line, use the command:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Arcolinux> help me
<DopeGhoti> !ask | Arcolinux
<ubottu> Arcolinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: Hate terminals, thats why i use windows =)
<Ridpojken> but i'll do it
<twoheadedboy> any wireless experts around?
<DopeGhoti> Ridpojken: I prefer them, so I generally don't use synaptic :)
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: But why wouldn't it show up i synaptic?
<Ridpojken> DopeGhoti: *in
<root> Hi
<Guest80677> any javascript user here? i need some help
<DopeGhoti> That, I'm not sure of.  It's there in my Synaptic..  Check Settings -> Repositories and make sure that everything on the first tab is checked?
<Guest97644> What is the line I have to add to fstab in order to permanently mound sda3 as  /home ?
<Guest97644> mount*
<jdude> anyone here familiar with setting ubuntu up as a router?
<calwig> DopeGhoti: when the session is login in a popup saying nm-applet is asking for the password (my login password )to access the local keyring because its locked. and if its not typed nm-applet wont be able to get the credentials for the wifi to authenticate. Password must be typed always
<calwig> DopeGhoti: So maybe i need to go to the passwords and somehow set the password on the nm-applet ?
<delly> Guest97644: if you do not like to edit fstab using a text editor you could install pydsm
<delly> sudo apt-get install pydsm
<delly> if i got the package name correct <.<
<DopeGhoti> calwig: I don't think it's possible to automate that, for security reasons.  You best best is to make it happen pre-login, though /etc/rc.local.
<delly> Guest97644: sudo apt-get install PySDM
<detrate_> anyone know the name of the 'appearance' window for gtk in ubuntu?
<rodd> hi, I'm trying to install lighttpd on ubuntu but am getting a message saying 'zlib-headers were not found' althought i have already installed zlib, any ideas?
<calwig> DopeGhoti: thats what I thought, sounds like nm-applet could be somehow automated, but ill google some more
<Arcolinux> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<torroth> Guess I'll give up on ubuntu
<tritium> Arcolinux: none of that, please
<delly> rodd: zlib-dev?
<mattalexx> When I set "Update automatically" when installing the server edition, what exactly gets set? A Cronjob?
<jessica_> torroth: huh why ?
 * Nielsen helps Arcolinux 
<rodd> delly,  yes
<Arcolinux> i m dessesperate with that problem
<sebsebseb> torroth: what do you want help with?
<torroth> I boot it up and get stuck at a grub command line and I don't touch anything
<Nielsen> Arcolinux, which problem?
<rodd> delly,  zlib1g-dev
<torroth> it just sits there
<jessica_> hmm
<jessica_> on grub ?
<_MrsApple_> anybody have good suggestions for laptops that work well with linux? I need one for school and i like linux better than windows.
<delly> rodd: is the problem ./bootstrap or what is it in the compile procces?
<Nielsen> _MrsApple_, would an Eee do?
<torroth> yeah. I'm told it's suppose to boot up after that but nothing happens
<rodd> ./configure --with-zlib
<_MrsApple_> Nielsen whats an Eee?
<jdude> _MrsApple_: i like my dell mini 9 with UNR 9.04
<_MrsApple_> im computer illiterate
<jessica_> hmmm, so you have booted the live cd > installed > rebooted > grub
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: http://www.dell.com/ubuntu   http://www.zareason.com and if in USA or Canada  http://www.system76.com
<jessica_> and sits there ?
<delly> rodd: very well.......... open the file in ex leafpad and se if there is a obscure mess of commands at the bottom line
<torroth> yes.
<delly> rodd: ./configure that is
<jessica_> hmmm edit the boot config from grub
<jessica_> press e on the ubuntu entry
<mattalexx> _MrsApple_, http://www.google.com/search?q=eee
<torroth> how?
<jessica_> go to grub
<jessica_> press e
<jdude> you could also try booting with the alt disc and choosing "rescue my system" and then use that to fix grub
<jessica_> on the ubuntu entry
<jessica_> then edit the first line on it
<jessica_> change which partition and hdd it looks at
<jessica_> its probabaly missconfigured it
<jessica_> i don't understand why
<FloodBot3> jessica_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessica_> but you can change it once you have booted into ubuntu
<_MrsApple_> mattalexx would it be under eeeuser.com?
<jdude> _MrsApple_: he/she is referring to an EEEPC
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: I would suggest an Ubuntu Dell
<jdude> that's an asus netbook
<torroth> probl;em is I can't boot into ubuntu. how do i tell it what drive it's on?
<jdude> i too suggest a Ubuntu Dell, i have a mini 9 running ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix and it runs great
<Nielsen> _MrsApple_, http://eeepc.asus.com
<_MrsApple_> sebsebseb ive had bad experiences with dell. and their support team has been really rude to me before.
<sebsebseb> Nielsen: I woudn't recommend  asus that much anymore,  after the stuff about  them saying Windows is better on the EEPC's now.
<jdude> _MrsApple_: if you're going to run linux, you shouldn't have to deal with them ;)
<jessica_> torroth: trial and error ?
<antti> hmm, I managed to wake up ethernet card that dissapeared from system with: sudo modprobe r8169
<antti> now how to make that persistant
<jessica_> torroth: or boot a ubuntu live cd go to terminal and do fdisk -l
<jessica_> you want it to boot the one with the boot flag on it
<th0r> antti: add that module (r8169) to /etc/modules
<sebsebseb> Nielsen: some kind of deal with Microsoft I guess
<_MrsApple_> jdude oh ok lol thats good to know.
<torroth> It be nice if there was a newbie guide. Is there?
<GeorgeAScott> adobe flash player can't find webcam in any browser...(ubuntu jaunty, cam works with ekiga and xawtv and cheese... logitech quickcam express)
<_MrsApple_> for a first time user, would linux be the easiest to use?
<jdude> torroth: there are a zillion noob guides
<jessica_> torroth: doesn't often happen on ubuntu installs
<th0r> torroth: check tldp.org
<sebsebseb> torroth: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<jdude> GeorgeAScott: i don't think the flash player for linux supports the webcam interface yet
<jessica_> torroth: the ubuntu forums and this irc is quite good though :)
<jdude> ubuntu pocket guide is pretty good
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: depends on the user, and what they want to do on a computer,  and maybe to some extent how old they are
<Trijntje> Hi all, I have a problem with cryptsetup on ubuntu 9.04. When I do "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypty" I get the error: "Command failed: Can not access device". Works fine on 8.04, what could be the cause of this? I could find nothing on this online, and i have loaded dm-crypt module
<skiwithpete> ok, another question.
<jdude> HAH, i've been trying to get people in here to help me fix my routing issues for days jessica_
<joel_> how do i update graphics card
<jdude> depends on the issue...
<GeorgeAScott> jdude... that would explain it.. grrr
<jdude> joel_: what graphics card
<joel_> ihave ubuntu 8.10
<jessica_> jdude: whats the issue maybe i can help
<jdude> GeorgeAScott: i could be wrong, but i'm about 99.9% sure
<bruenig> jdude: fix it yourself
<antti> th0r: ok, should be fine now I hope. I'm still puzzled over sudden change still, didn't expect jauntu to decide stop loading that module on boot
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: The Ubuntu Dells are rather good
<jessica_> bruenig: not helpful
<jdude> bruenig: easy for you to say, maybe you can help!
<antti> all I can think of some recent security update blacklisted it somehow..
<th0r> antti: true...if it was working it should still be working
<skiwithpete> One of my comps on 9.04 opens menus and scrolls really slowly in Firefox
<bruenig> don't complain that someone else isn't doing something for you for free
<jessica_> jdude whats the problem
<jdude> jessica_: i'm setting this box up as a router, both wired and wireless
<bruenig> didn't realize there was paid contractual support on here
<joel_> is anyone using backtrack 4
<bruenig> I need to get in on that
<skiwithpete> last time I was here someone said I should switch to the DRI drivers.
<jessica_> ah ok
<sebsebseb> joel_: that's off topic in here
<th0r> antti: I have several modules listed in that file, but none worked before and then quit
<sebsebseb> !ot |  joel_
<ubottu> joel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<skiwithpete> anyone know how to do that?
<jdude> bruenig: i contribute, do you?
<bruenig> sometimes
<Ridpojken> How do you turn of auto logon for a user?
<Ridpojken> *off
<jessica_> jdude i can help if you have any issue's i did it with netbsd it can't be that much harder in ubuntu (if not eaiser)
<bruenig> I certainly don't get any help, so my contribution to leech ratio leads to division by zero
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: Ubuntu isn't that difficult, of course a little learning curve  like  most OS's
<joel_> anyone help me?
<Trijntje> Ridpojken: system->administration->login->security 'auto login'. Does that work?
<jdude> Ridpojken: you use the login manager, system-administration-login window
<orsonj> My computer crashes whenever I fills the ram. Any ideas?
<jessica_> sebsebseb: ubuntu can be difficult it depends what your trying to do
<orsonj> 1 Gig
<antti> th0r: that ethernet card module never was in modules file before. So earlier that module was loaded up otherwise
<Ridpojken> there it was! tnx!
<joel_> how doi update graphics driver for ubuntu 8.10
<logic> guys how can i upgrade my libgtk on gnome 8.10? i have to use winff and it only works with an most up to date version of the libgtk that i own.. what can i do??
<KavanS> I have a png file that I want to use as an icon, can someone tell me how to get this in usable format for ubuntu?
<Trijntje> orsonj: run memcheck in the grub menu
<th0r> orsonj: make sure there is enough swap space and that swap is enabled
<sebsebseb> joel_: why?  just use one from the repo?
<delly> joel_: how ya installed them?
<bruenig> logic: compile it
<KavanS> it looks as if ubuntu only uses svgs for icons :(
<skiwithpete> can someone help me switch video drivers, I'd liek to enable the DRI driver instead of the ATI driver that's currently being used
<antti> well, good chance it'll work again I'd assume
<geysser> Hi guys!What are your recommendations on programming under Ubuntu?Which language? Which IDE? ( I'm an old fashioned VB, GUI guy)
<FrankQC> People say Ubuntu is easy, but that's not that true. I mean, I use the terminal a lot, doesn't make it easy. Of course if you're dependent on the GUI, it'll be easier in any Linux distribution you use
<orsonj> th0r: it slows to a halt when it starts using swap.
<bruenig> logic: be careful not to clobber the existing gtk
<delly> joel_: or have you installed drivers at all?
<KavanS> can someone tell me how to convert a picture to a usable ubuntu icon?
<th0r> antti: there was a new kernel pushed out the other day .. 28-14...it caused me some problems and might be the cause of your issue as well. Might take that module out of /etc/modules for a bit and boot into an earlier kernel and see if it loads automatically
<duvnell> hmm.. having trouble with TV out on a via chipset on WinXP (presently).. wondering where I could ask about such a thing
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: depends on the user how easy it is or not,   and what kind of help they are getting
<skiwithpete> does anyone know of a website where I can find info about switching the DRI driver on?
<mattalexx> _MrsApple_, http://eeepc.asus.com/global/index.html
<logic> bruenig: ok, nevermind:)
<th0r> orsonj: well, if you don't have any swap file and you fill the ram, the system will probably crash
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: So if Ubuntu was very easy, no help would be required.
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: netbooks are good for travlling and that's about it
<jessica_> ugh stupid irc client
<Nielsen> KavanS, i use convert from the imagemagick package
<DopeGhoti> All the folks talking about how "easy" linux isn't are forgetting about how many people are also wailing for assistance in Windowsland.
<KavanS> Nielsen, to what format?
<rootlinuxusr_> Kanvans: As far as I know It should be in *.svg format? and stored in /usr/share/pixmaps
<KavanS> Nielsen, I can't seem to find any formats other than svg...
<ashii_> hi - is someone using ehcp? i have difficulties, i have registered domain that points too forwards too my server, but the control panel is showing when i visit the http://myhomepage.com .. why isn't it showing custum index?
<jessica_> linux != ubuntu
<delly> KavanS: make it in .pgn
<logic> oh guys, do we have a sort of windows media maker clone here on ubuntu?
<jessica_> linux == kernel
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: well that's a bit like saying,  if  Windows was easy and good,  most users would know how to keep their installs secure enough, and most don't
<delly> KavanS: then you can use it as a icon
<KavanS> delly, it's already in png format...
<antti> th0r: I tried rolling kernel back a bit already, but that changed nothing. Actually I'm in little older kernel at the moment
<delly> KavanS: O.o
<th0r> antti: was just a thought
<Bob_Dole> th0r, I did that once.. filled the RAM with no swap on.. Acronis hosed the swap partition's UUID...didn't notice until it was too late
<Nielsen> KavanS, png or xpm...
<skiwithpete> is there an easy GUI way to switch to the DRI video driver?
<th0r> antti: I try to avoid them but every now and then one sneaks in
<KavanS> yeah I already have a png file...
<orsonj> th0r: it behaves the same whether or not I have swap enabled. The system stops responding and the disk just sits there and thrashes.
<KavanS> tried to manually select it and it could not locate it
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: Meh, I have no troubles with Vista. People always complain about Vista and I haven't had a problem with it.. Maybe it's just me being good at problem solving and searching things on the Internet
<sebsebseb> logic: yep  can't remember what it's called, but you can find  out on   http://www.osalt.com and http://www.linuxeq.com as well I think
<delly> KavanS: then we have a major problem, hit *.* in file selection thingy maybe?
<antti> th0r: yeps, was logical thing to try that. Even if this now works again, I'm still curious to find out what broke in first place :)
<th0r> orsonj: sounds like the swap partition might be trashed
<Devcoder> Hi, Im having a wierd problem when i try to install tor by the instructions given from their site.
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: yeah I haven't had   any proper problems with Vista either,   and I also haven't booted up my install since some time last year :)
<mattalexx> When I set "Update automatically" when installing the server edition, what exactly gets set? A Cronjob?
<th0r> antti: I would check the logs (messages, dmesg, kernel.log, etc)...but not sure if it would show anything
<Ridpojken> How do i turn Xfce to my standard desktop?
<DopeGhoti> mattalexx: probably.
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: Mm.. being good w/ computers saves a lot of time.
<Trijntje> Devcoder: what is your problem?
<th0r> Ridpojken: do you have xfce installed?
<logic> sebsebseb: have you ever used one of those programs? avidemux, cinelerra, virtual dub, kino..?
<AciD> I used partimage to backup a 40GB partition, and got a 5GB file (which is normal since there is only 5GB occupied space on that one). Now I tried to restore the partition on a 10GB one, and partimage complains about it to be too small. I read on the web that it was normal. What tool can I use to do that ?
<Ridpojken> th0r: yes
<KavanS> delly, NICE, thanks...now I can have an xp icon for my virtual box "go" icon :)
<Devcoder> Im supposed to use the command "gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 94C09C7F"
<delly> Vista, vista, vista. Big chance i will have to boot into it next week <.< i have spent 2 months without using the bloat crap with hidden buttons
<sebsebseb> jessica_: you have used kino?
<DWonderly> I have a question... anyone here use a BlackBerry with linux?
<GilJ> Guys I was wondering why it says "Permission denied, please try again." when I connect to my Ubuntu SSH Server. I created an account, set the password and put the user in the AllowUsers list in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<delly> KavanS: Just nice to help :D
<sebsebseb> FrankQC: indeed and  we are off topic
<jessica_> sebastien: yes
<th0r> Ridpojken: then at the login screen choose Session and pick xfce. When it asks, make xfce your default
<jessica_> * sebsebseb
<Mion> Ridpojken: edit your DM or ~/.xinitrc
<sebsebseb> jessica_: help logic I guess
<FrankQC> sebsebseb: lol, at least we're talking about computers
<jdude> GilJ: any firewall running?
<antti> th0r: besides, IRC connections still act strange under ubuntu for me, and not on any other OS. So need to poke around more any way
<MindVirus> Glipper is acting weirdly.
<_MrsApple_> sebsebseb do you own a laptop?
<GilJ> jdude: On my Server? I don't think so, I just freshly installed it.
<MindVirus> When I log in, it tells me that the applet couldn't be started.
<Ridpojken> th0r: The thing is, it didn't ask!
<jdude> ah
<_MrsApple_> what about you mattalexx?
<MindVirus> Then I kill gnome-panel (it restarts) and it appears all well.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Devcoder> Trijntje but i get an error saying that its unsure on who owns the gpg.conf file
<th0r> Ridpojken: it didn't ask to make it the default?
<jessica_> sebsebseb: i didn't say i used it a lot
<Ridpojken> th0r: no..
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: only a very old one,  and if I was to buy one,   I would  get a  Macbook Pro I think,  even though  much more expensive than PC lap tops,  and  I am not  exactly an  OS X fan,  because of limited usage and so on
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, btw, using top, looks like X has had a lot of actvity, so you must be right that that is what crashed to cause my black screen
<th0r> Ridpojken: you are using gdm? gnome?
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: ,but that's some fine hardware, to run Linux on as well
<mattalexx> _MrsApple_, I have two at the moment. They are both in a million pieces ;-)
<DopeGhoti> skiwithpete: I thought it might be something like that.  The resizer still going?
<mattalexx> _MrsApple_, Laptops, not Eees
<skiwithpete> yeah resizer is still going
<Ridpojken> th0r: i was
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: EEPC's and other netbooks are good for travlling and that's about it really
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: you will probably want a more standard sized lap top really
<skiwithpete> DopeGhoti, yeah resizer is still going, assume it will take ages
<Bob_Dole> I can play my favorite videogame on my netbook.
<Ridpojken> th0r: NP, it worked out
<xray7224> sorry my irc client keeps crashing
<xray7224> jdude: can you pm me again
<Bob_Dole> The trackpad sucks, but I use a mouse with it anyways
<xray7224> im jessica_lilly btw
<xray7224> or jessica_
<xray7224> or w/e my nick was
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: you might have had bad expereince with the Windows Dell's, but the Ubuntu ones are good
<jdude> xray7224: sure
<skiwithpete> I need help trying to change my video driver
<Devcoder> Trijntje any idéa m8?
<skiwithpete> anyone know how?
<Mion> skiwithpete: edit xorg.conf
<Bob_Dole> I got a Dell Mini10v, shipped with ubuntu 8.04 LTS, using Dell's personal repos.
<Mion> and make sure the driver you want to use is installed
<skiwithpete> my xorg.conf is empty
<Bob_Dole> I put 9.04 UNR on it :D
<DWonderly> Anyone use the netbook version of 9.04 yet?
<GilJ> jdude: It also says Permission Denied when I connect from on the machine with ssh localhost
<Bob_Dole> DWonderly, yeah, it's nice
<TwoToneSpirit> If I'm SSH'd into my computer, is there a way I can make a popup appear in the GUI?
<Jufis> a nice monospaced font?
<jdude> GilJ: how did you set it up? via apt? or a .deb pkg or what?
<Trijntje> Devcoder:That is strange, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Devcoder> Trijntje latest stable
<Devcoder> 9.4 i think
<calwig> Anyone else know about autologin :)
<GilJ> jdude: apt-get install openssh-server
<DWonderly> Bob_Dole I just got an Acer AspireOne... also, has anyone had any luck with blackberry on Ubuntu?
<skiwithpete> Mion, can you post a sample xorg.conf using the DRI driver?
<Bob_Dole> DWonderly, Not sure if AspireOne is compatible. Nor do I own such a fancy device as the blackberry.
<Trijntje> Devcoder: can you be precise on what you did and what error you get?
<scaine> What do you mean, "Blackberry on Ubuntu"?
<jdude> GilJ: did it generate a key and all?
<Mion> skiwithpete: there is no DRI driver
<Jufis> Could someone tell me a nice monospaced font?
<Ridpojken> QUESTION: Why isn't averything in Xfce swedish? At the top; "Applications" and "Places" are still there
<Devcoder> Trijntje im PMing you the lin
<istanza> join #ubuntu.it
<GilJ> jdude: When I connect to it via the ssh command? Yep, and I accepted it
<scaine> I've fitted out various AAO machines with Ubuntu 9.04. Works well.
<th0r> Ridpojken: I thought I recognized pojken
<Devcoder> Trijntje and after i tried it several times i used an sudo chmod 777.
<sebsebseb> Ridpojken: du vill ha I svenska :)  you want in Swedish :)
<delly> calwig: if you are still running gnome, its hidden somewhere in its menus.
<skiwithpete> Mion, what am i confusing it with?  I have an ATI Mobility and the driver that is currently being used sucks, and I need to change it
<DWonderly> Scaine Syncing my bb
<skiwithpete> Mion, it was working great under 8.04
<jdude> GilJ: and you're sure there's nothing running like ufw?
<calwig> delly: all good sentences, you said
<Mion> skiwithpete: exactly what card do you have?
<Ridpojken> thor; sebseb: haha
<ashii_> is someone savy on nameservers and managing a domain & webserver? im trying too use ehcp
<dongues> testing from leafychat
<sebsebseb> Ridpojken:  when you install  you  should have selected  Swedish as the langauge, but you can change later,  also really  the only true computer language is  English really
<skiwithpete> Mion, remind me of the comand to find out
<scaine> @Dwonderly: Right, syncing.  No, never tried that, I'm afraid.  Our blackberry (at work) sync over the air
<odonata> is there any good way to separate sshd logins/attempts for syslog?
<Mion> lspci
<scaine> We use BES, so syncing with the PC, never an issue.
<GilJ> jdude Leme check trough "top"
<DopeGhoti> sebsebseb: there are those who would say that the only true computer language is binary :)
<Ridpojken> sebsebseb: Hey, my mother is going to be the user of this computer u know =)
<jdude> GilJ: k
<th0r> sebsebseb: duck!
<Bob_Dole> ATI dropped a lot of support for cards in the only driver/s that work on ubuntu 9.04.
<Bob_Dole> Even fairly recent cards like the Radeon X1600
<mzz> Bob_Dole: fortunately newer versions of the open driver are pretty good
<ashii_> i'm trying too forward my ns1.<address> too my ip, but it doesn't make sence for me :(
<GilJ> jdude :$ How do I scroll down in top =/ never needed it xD
<skiwithpete> Mion, ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<delly> Bob_Dole: i think the legacy drivers are starting to work
<mzz> Bob_Dole: I don't know how large the range of cards is that really doesn't work well with the open driver and is no longer supported by the closed one
<Mion> skiwithpete: use the free ati driver
<DWonderly> Scaine righto.... okay off to DL and install 9.04 on my netbook
<sebsebseb> Ridpojken: join #ubuntu-se
<sebsebseb> Ridpojken: you can ask there and so on
<skiwithpete> Bob_Dole, not sure what you mean
<jdude> GilJ: just use system monitor
<skiwithpete> Mion, I think that's what I am using, and it's really slow and laggy
<jdude> GilJ: forget about top for now
<GilJ> jdude: It's non graphical :D
<scaine> Dwonderly, you should try the custom kernel for the AAO once you're fully installed.
<jdude> GilJ: lol i was typing "unless all you have is CL"
<scaine> Will get the link.
<Mion> skiwithpete: well, the card is slow when it comes to anything 3d
<Bob_Dole> Skiwithpete A lot of ATI Cards just don't work with the closed source driver after the switch to ubuntu 9.04, and the old driver/s aren't compatible with the new Xorg version.
<skiwithpete> Bob_Dole, is there a solution?
<GilJ> !pastebin > GilJ
<ubottu> GilJ, please see my private message
<Bob_Dole> skiwithpete, the open source driver, which is getting better, but isn't great with every card that dropped support. You can also stick with 8.04
<Ridpojken> sebsebseb: Yeah, I know, but since this is a much bigger channel, it's easier to get answers. I don't think this is a problem that always happens to swedish users, it might be the same for italiens and germans =)
<skiwithpete> Mion, I'm saying its slow just on the Gnome interface, and skippy playing youtube vids, let along 3d
<delly> jdude: htop, htop htop!
<Mion> skiwithpete: glxinfo
<Mion> and check the xorg log
<sebsebseb> Ridpojken: yeah I know, but I could of had some fun talking to you in Swedish in there :)
<Mion> sounds like you are using vesa
<jdude> there you go
<Bob_Dole> the Flash Plugin and linux have issues. The flash plugin runs -much- slower on every ubuntu system I've tried (4 now) than it does on windows.
<skiwithpete> Mion, sorry, you'll need to be more explicit
<Ridpojken> sebsebseb: haha, you are an easy one to entertain =)
<skiwithpete> I'm a noob
<rootlinuxusr_> What suggestions would you give for securing Ubuntu? Samba? SSH? network in general?
<jdude> Bob_Dole: known issue, for sure...
<delly> jdude, we are talking 10-20x more resource useage on flash under non-windows systems
<Mion> skiwithpete: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jdude> delly: i know this?
<skiwithpete> Bob_Dole, even opening menus is slow
<Mion> see what driver it's trying to use
<Bob_Dole> jdude, he mentioned ubuntu being skippy. Not videocard, but the flash plugin sucking
<skiwithpete> les?
<skiwithpete> less?
<xray7224> skiwithpete:  tis a command in linux
<xray7224> *its
<jdude> never said anything about a video card!
<delly> *Bob_Dole, we are talking 10-20x more resource useage on flash under non-windows systems                                                            ---- sorry jdude, copypaste is a bit defect at the moment over here <.<
<rufuscure> Are there plans to fix the flash in the next upgrade?
<Bob_Dole> rufuscure, it isn't up to ubuntu, but Adobe
<delly> Adobe are working on fixing it.
<GilJ> jdude: Ah there's a htop package that allows you to scroll, I should get that :D
<rufuscure> oh i see
<jdude> lol
<delly> Since it affects any non-windows system
<rufuscure> I hope they do because it's like the only thing keeping me from using ubuntu on my main
<jdude> yes!!!! GilJ
<mzz> we get the feeling this isn't much of a priority over at adobe.
<sebsebseb> Ridpojken: I like to practice my  Swedish writing/typing and reading which isn't that good, unlike my speaking which is nearly as good as my English.   So yeah it's ashame when I am meant to be fluent.   And as I said in the Swedish channel,  I don't know how you would change Xubuntu from English into Swedish,  I know it can be done with Gnome though.
<Guest20063> Hi. I just set a new /home directory , & I want to know how to set it with chmod and chown so that a normal user can have his own directory
<GilJ> jdude: No thing called 'ufw' running
<Guest20063> and also , I can only use the command line
<Bob_Dole> Mac and linux combined make about ~10% Market share last I was looking
<skiwithpete> just to confirm, it takes ages for anything to draw on that comp
<grunt> Is there a way to use wlan0 and wlan1 interfaces separately for downloading stuff? Someone once suggested using iptables  but that's complicated, is there an easier way?
<jdude> GilJ: ok, that means the default firewall isn't running
<jdude> GilJ: pastebin the entire session from when you try to ssh connect to when it rejects, let me see what it says
<delly> mzz: it is for adobe, since the amount of non-windows user are getting more by the day. And if flash is dropped, they will lose heck of alot money, along with the fact that htlm 5 with the video tag is coming to town
<jdude> yeah but html5 i thought was having issues of its own...
<jdude> especially related to the video stuff...
<delly> nah
<delly> it has some problems around codec
<mzz> jdude: there's a lengthy discussion-bordering-on-flamewar about the lack of having any codecs mentioned in the spec
<delly> there is a big chance that buildt inn ogg thera support will be shipped either way
<skiwithpete> ok, typed in less comman Mion what am i looking for?
<jdude> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/07/02/184251/Browser-Vendors-Force-W3C-To-Scrap-HTML-5-Codecs?art_pos=2
<supybot`> Title: Slashdot Technology Story | Browser Vendors Force W3C To Scrap HTML 5 Codecs (at tech.slashdot.org)
<jdude> yeah
<sjlkg> hi, i'm about to delete the recovery-partition from my notebook, what do i have to do after deleting the partition and maybe resizing the windows and ubuntu partitions?
<sjlkg> i'm guessing i'll have to do something with grub in order to get it to boot again?
<Mion> skiwithpete: it should say what driver it's trying to use
<mattalexx> Ibex server boot time: 1:20 New Jaunty server install: 1:05. Nice!
<Mion> supybot`: ping
<supybot`> pong
<GilJ> jdude: http://pastebin.com/m2074aa38
<supybot`> Title: pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at pastebin.com)
<mzz> sjlkg: depends on if the partitions get renumbered in the process. If they do make sure to adjust /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to match, then reinstall grub (I forgot the proper ubuntu way to do that)
<Mion> supybot`: join ##lol
<supybot`> Mion: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<felixsulla> Does anyone know of a good symbolic link tutorial?
<delly> GilJ: are you logging into your own account?
<Trijntje> sjlkg: if all goes well you don't have to edit grub after resizing you partitions. But please back up all your data first
<jdude> GilJ: is that from a remote machine, or local
<Arancaytar> Hi, I just got a portable media player which cannot hotplug on jaunty. Getting an error message saying "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library."
<erUSUL> felixsulla: man ln ?
<delly> GilJ: and do you have multi-instances for an account enabled?
<skiwithpete> no, Mion what would it look like
<mzz> sjlkg: make sure you have a way to boot and mount partitions (livecd) in case something goes wrong with grub or fstab.
<sjlkg> Trijntje, mzz: i'm going to delete a partition, so i guess the others will get renumbered ?
<GilJ> delly: I'm logging in into my account on a different computer, testing my SSH server
<bruenig> uh oh
<bruenig> phew
<GilJ> jdude: Another computer in my network is server yes
<Arancaytar> I'm perfectly willing to rebuild ntfs-3g, if someone can give me some instructions.
<felixsulla> Does a symbolic link mean you can just run the file from any location?
<mzz> sjlkg: maybe, maybe not. Iirc it depends on whether it's a primary or logical partition you're killing.
<delly> GilJ: then it got to be that that multi instante is not abled i think
<mzz> sjlkg: the primary ones can have holes.
<Mion> skiwithpete: it should say somethign like (II) LoadModule: "vesa"  or "ati" or whatever
<FrankQC> felixsulla: man ln
<soulwarp> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jdude> GilJ: delly might be right
<erUSUL> felixsulla: a simbolic link is just a file that points to another one. so when anything acces that file it is redirected to the other one
<quincy> is there a "Sam Broadcaster" replacement for linux?
<sjlkg> mzz: it's the notebooks recovery partition, it's (hd0,0) in menu.lst
<skiwithpete> Mion, loadmodule: "Radeon"
<kunji> Hey, so I tried the stuff here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582   and things are pretty much the same.
<kunji> I just took a look at the system monitor though and the cpu runs up to 100% and stays there as long as I'm trying to run video, also it never seems to drop below 27%, so this could possibly by cpu related as well.
<erUSUL> quincy: what does "Sam Broadcaster" exactly does ?
<rodd> hi, does anyone knows what's the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig in ubuntu ?
<mzz> sjlkg: then it depends on what the rest of your partition table looks like
<GilJ> jdude: delly How do I check?
<sjlkg> i guess ubuntu should still boot because grub is using the uuids in it's menu.lst
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to display the desktop on just one screen (i have laptop and monitor). before it was fine with gnu now i cant change it with kde. it.
<quincy> erUSUL,it broadcasts to a webserver(radio) and allowss mixing and playing of songs(2 decks) and sends song names to the server aswel
<Guest17041> i need some help with themes. i just intalled ubuntu on a new laptop. so i figured id go and get dust since i liked it on my last one. well it doesnt look right. when i open a windows the bar that usually says "file edit etc" doesnt change to the theme.
<erUSUL> quincy: icecast ?
<delly> GilJ: i know for one that its default in a Ubuntu desktop account, but for a server account there is big chances its disabled by default for security reason. So..... jdude help him if you know howto
<erUSUL> !info icecast-server | quincy
<ubottu> quincy: icecast-server (source: icecast-server): MPEG Layer III Streaming Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.12-21 (jaunty), package size 184 kB, installed size 712 kB
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to display the desktop on just one screen (i have laptop and monitor). before it was fine with gnu now i cant change it with kde. it.
<skiwithpete> Mion, can I change that driver?  Bob_Dole did you have one to suggest?
<Krstnsn> i tried installing dust extras but "dust border fails to install"
<jdude> delly, not that skilled in the ssh config
<delly> GilJ: the other way is to add another account to use for the ssh
<quincy> erUSUL,does icecast allows playing songs and mixing from 2 decks?(MP# files
<delly> jdude: do not worry, ssh does not work hard :P
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to display the desktop on just one screen (i have laptop and monitor). before it was fine with gnu now i cant change it with kde. it.
<jdude> lol
<delly> jdude: just a pipe to another computer
<jdude> i think it's going to be this
<jdude> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<erUSUL> quincy: i dunno just the only one that ringed a bell for me... just google around for a while
<GilJ> delly: Ok. I'll find it, I just asked in ubuntu-server. Thanks for helping delly and jdude
<jdude> you want to edit that config file, it should have the parameter you're looking for
<bucky> Krstnsn: apt-cache search theme |grep gnome and see what's available to install for theme
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to display the desktop on just one screen (i have laptop and monitor). before it was fine with gnu now i cant change it with kde. it.
<delly> GilJ: just nice
<jdude> GilJ: i'll be on for a while if you still can't find it, trying to fix my net problems now
<Arancaytar> Hi, I just got a portable media player which cannot hotplug on jaunty. Getting an error message saying "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library." I'm willing to rebuild ntfs-3g, but have no idea where to start.
<skiwithpete> my two helpers have disappeared
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to display the desktop on just one screen (i have laptop and monitor). before it was fine with gnu now i cant change it with kde. it.
<Trijntje> what is the safe way to move your pgp private key's to another pc?
<Mion> Trijntje: usb stick or similar
<bucky> Krstnsn: then go into System => Preferences => Appearance  and click on the tabs of that dialog box and make selections
<rootlinuxusr_> Arcancaytar: Try running the previous command with root priveledges or sudo
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to display the desktop on just one screen (i have laptop and monitor). before it was fine with gnu now i cant change it with kde. it.
<Mion> Trijntje: if it's over network, use ssh or a similar encrypted transfer protocol
<Mion> Trijntje: if you are paranoid, encrypt it
<skiwithpete> Mion, what should I do next?
<Arancaytar> rootlinuxusr_: It works with sudo - but that doesn't work with hotplug. I'm going to be unplugging it fairly often and can't open a terminal every single time...
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to display the desktop on just one screen (i have laptop and monitor). before it was fine with gnu now i cant change it with kde. it.
<Krstnsn> bucky. i know how to change themes.. its just not changing everything to that theme
<Trijntje> Mion: But the private key should already be encrypted on disk right? But i dont know how to get that file, just copy the whole .seahorse dir from my home?
<rootlinuxusr_> Create an icon that runs the command?
<bernardlychan_> anyone know how to change the ubuntu loaders at startup and shutdown?
<rski> !info usplash
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.31 (jaunty), package size 30 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<rodd> does anyone knows what's the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig in ubuntu ?
<GilJ> delly, jdude: Ok I found what the program was. I had a typing error in the username on the server >_<
<bernardlychan_> rski: how do i get themes for usplash and how do i use them?
<unop> rodd, /etc/ itself
<delly> skiwithpete: install ssh in synaptic, run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<jdude> GilJ: lol, well glad you got it sorted out!!!
<_Space_Case_> can anybody help me figureout how to watch digital tv on my ubuntu? i have the hauppaug 950q usb ,, i seem to be having trouble getting anything to work...
<delly> skiwithpete: then install ex putty under the other computer and hit the IP of theo ther computer, and log inn
<Nikon> Hey does anyone know where "terminal.c" is stored on Ubuntu 9.04?
<GilJ> jdude: Had to /facepalm myself irl
<delly> GilJ: we all do :P
<bernardlychan_> how do i get themes for usplash and how do i use them?
<GilJ> delly: Haha
<bucky> Krstnsn: did you click on the Customize button after selecting the theme?
<unop> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bucky> Krstnsn: or Install button
<Krstnsn> bucky, ya. i did all that...
<Nikon> Does anyone know where "terminal.c" is stored? The filepath that is.
<bernardlychan_> why does everyone put a ! in !usplash?
<bucky> Krstnsn: i guess you're just screwed
<delly> skiwithpete: aka: ssh install --->  using the /etc/init.d/ssh restart to get it up running --->running ex ifconfig to get the ip ---> install putty on another computer ---> use the ip to connect
<Krstnsn> wow. youre productive
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting my fglrx drivers working i dont want to mess anything up so i came to the chat room
<Xodiac13> i have looked in the forums and i just want to make sure i do it right
<delly> Xodiac13: welcome, what grapic card you have, and what ubuntu version you got? :P
<Xodiac13> delly: i have ubuntu 8.10 and radeon xpress 200
<unop> Nikon, use find to find it.   find / -iname "*terminal.c"
<erUSUL> Xodiac13: System<Administration>Hardware Drivers
<ctmjr> _Space_Case_: what kind of problems with your card?
<delly> Xodiac13: then install the restricted out to do it, if you ever get the popup then your autosaved
<Xodiac13> erUSUL: k
<bucky> Krstnsn: my themes work great.. that's how productive i am
 * Dekko wonders if someone here could assist in hacking a GTK2.0 theme? I need to add a horizontal rule (provided with an image file in the theme itself) above the menu bar - been looking at the source file, but I do not get it very much.
<delly> Xodiac13: no need to fetch it of some site, there is a driver in the package manager
<Xodiac13> delly: okay so activate it
<skiwithpete_> delly, what are you talking about
<skiwithpete_> are you trying to help me with a new driver?
<Nikon> unop: It didn't return anything
<Xodiac13> delly: how do i test my fglrx when i activate the driver
<unop> Nikon, then the file does not exist on the filesystem.
<Paddy_NI> hey sorry kunji I was just having a bite to eat :)
<delly> Xodiac13: then restart the grapics in some manner, ex running a cryptic termianl commando
<delly> skiwithpete_: more like the ssh and remote part
<dhaval_> YOU RETARDS!
<Paddy_NI> kunji: What is the spec of that laptop?
<Xodiac13> delly: sorry you lost me
<unop> Nikon, try browsing http://packages.ubuntu.com for packages that might contain this file.
<Xodiac13> delly: im kind of a newb with linux
<delly> Xodiac13: log in and out
<dhaval_> Volume for all songs should be levelled don't you think?
<Xodiac13> delly: so restart my computer
<delly> that works too
<Xodiac13> k
<dhaval_> In a COMPUTER, it should have Auto Volume leveling.
<Trijntje> when you export your key with seahorse, is that you private key in plaintext??
<skiwithpete_> ssh? Remote? are you sure you were tlaking to me, I am after video help
<dhaval_> In Windows, it does.
<unop> dhaval_, yes, no, it's a personal preference.
<delly> skiwithpete_: big chance i missed then <.<
<dhaval_> Why in God's name, does ubuntu not have that?
<kunji> Paddy_NI: Old, I thought the cpu was a 2 Ghz Celeron (maybe slower), 512 M of ram.
<erUSUL> !away > Socah|Afk
<ubottu> Socah|Afk, please see my private message
<delly> skiwithpete_: copypaste is a little defence over here so <.<
<dhaval_> No I mean, if one song has somehow a lesser volume and another has more
<Paddy_NI> kunji: well flash is a real performance hog
<Dekko> Is there anyone in here that knows how to accomplish this in a theme - OR if there is something like a Visual Editor for themes?
<dhaval_> why does the previous one play softer?
<Dekko> Where you can tweak these things.....
<Paddy_NI> kunji: I still think maybe you should be able to run flash though
<dhaval_> Does that make sense to you? Does it make sense that like a cell phone, I have to adjust my volume for individual songs?
<Paddy_NI> kunji: have you tried using a lighter desktop environment such as xfce?
<luc3k> ska.irc.pl
<kunji> Paddy_NI: I would think so, unless the plugin is really poor under linux, I've also been running windows 7 on here and that handles the flash stuff just fine.
<a_> is there a way to start a dual boot system with out starting out with gnu?
<ectospasm> anyone here use screen, specifically the Ubuntu profiles for it?  My profile shows "18!!" in red and I don't know what it means, and I can't find any documentation on it anywhere...
<Paddy_NI> kunji: well then it should run
<erUSUL> dhaval_: this is a channel to get help not to rant. also there is no need to insult anyone here
<Trijntje> what is the best way to encrypt a single small file?
<dhaval_> Help, please
<Xodiac13> delly: how do i test my fglrx now
<erUSUL> Trijntje: gpg
<Paddy_NI> kunji: flash is sooo annoying to debug..
<dhaval_> How the hell do i set an common loudness for all songs?
<ctmjr> dhaval_: you came in here earlier and said ubuntu is for noobs and now you cal us retards and you want help?
<unop> ectospasm, by screen, you mean gnu screen, the terminal multiplexer?
<a_> strip out your flash  and reinstall the commercial version.  worked for me.
<erUSUL> dhaval_: those kind of things depends on the individual player you use
<Bob_Dole> I keep trying to pronounce fglrx, and sound like a 3 year old everytime.
<dhaval_> I use totem.
<kunji> Paddy_NI:  I agree, I'm dual booting right now, so I'll just keep using the windows 7 for that since I don't feel like figuring this out.
<delly> Xodiac13: running something in 3D
<Trijntje> erUSUL: thanks, ill use that
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to have their name as an icon on a panel on kde?
<dhaval_> i just don't understand, why this happenes.
<delly> Xodiac13: ex a game
<Bob_Dole> glxgears is a "is 3D accel on?" thing
<Xodiac13> delly: well cant i use a command like fglrxgears
<arleslie> I need some help with the GRUB booting, I just dualbooted windows and ubuntu netbook and I cant boot into windows
<Xodiac13> delly: but it dont work
<erUSUL> Trijntje: «gpg -c file» it will ask for a passphrase
<dhaval_> I'm a total n00b alright? I cna't find my start menu, happy?
<delly> Xodiac13: sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<a_> I need help with dual boot also.
<Xodiac13> delly: thats a good game
<Bob_Dole> There is no start menu. there is an applications menu, however
<_Space_Case_> i cant seem to get digital tv working not sure what to do i installed me-tv for gnome and get Failed to scan: scanning is only supported for DVB-T and DVB-C devices,
<dhaval_> just tell me, why does this issue even exist? Shouldn't there be auto volume leveling?
<delly> Xodiac13: yupp, and i got a appetite for accelerated 3D cards :P
<dhaval_> or something?
<Bob_Dole> I havn't even seen WMP do auto-volume levelling
<trinium> a_: what type for help need you
<a_> How do I auto boot into windows?
<Xodiac13> delly: me to i want to get a radeon 4780 hd
<skiwithpete_> Bob_Dole, did you have a suggestion with what to do about my video drivers?
<Xodiac13> delly: something like that
<_Space_Case_> acording to the linuxtv wiki the card i have is suported
<Xodiac13> delly: but i would have to get ubuntu 9.04
<unop> dhaval_, no, because most people don't like it. if you want it, you can always configure your player or auto-level your music collection
<ectospasm> a_: set default appropriately in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bob_Dole> skiwithpete, nope
<bucky> dhaval_: it's called normalization... apt-cache show xmms2-plugin-normalize
<skiwithpete_> brutal
<shiretoko> can'
<shiretoko> can't get sound to work in backtrack 4 based on ubuntu
<bucky> dhaval_: it adusts a parameter in the sound file itself
<trinium> a_: donwload adminitrator for runing and setting defauld boot win2
<a_> I have a duel boot system windows xp and ubutu, how do I auto boot into windows?
<delly> Xodiac13: it will, only the radeon 2xxx and older was dropped in drivers for supporting the improved new xorg
<Xodiac13> delly: OMG LETS CELEBRATE THIS IS THE FIRST TIME A ATI CARD WORKS FOR THREE YEARS OF TRYING TO GET ATI TO WORK
<ectospasm> anyone here use screen, specifically the Ubuntu profiles for it?  My profile shows "18!!" in red and I don't know what it means, and I can't find any documentation on it anywhere...
<delly> Xodiac13: HUZZAH!
<erUSUL> a_: change the default in the grub configuration
<unop> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arleslie> Ubuntu didn't assing the GRUB boot list correctly and Windows XP isn't booting, I've tried the default grub config
<ctmjr> _Space_Case_: are you sure it is a dvb card and not just analog?
<dhaval_> Thank you,
<Xodiac13> delly: thank you so much
<dhaval_> Thank you veyr much!
<Xodiac13> delly: the ati catalyst works
<delly> Xodiac13: just nice to help :P
<Xodiac13> delly: this is like a revlotion
<dhaval_> My tv called it AVL(auto volume leveling)
<delly> :P
<diddy> Why isn't echo $PAGER displaying anything. How does man know what to use?
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range". The login screen appears in the resolution of the smallest screen on both screens.
<_Space_Case_> ntsc/atsc/qam hd tv receiver
<Xodiac13> delly: dang this is awesome thank you again and thank you for helping please help all who dont like windows and will come to linux for an experience only the ones that know about linux to use
<erUSUL> diddy: it sure has defaults to use in case PAGER is not defined
<FrankQC> PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME
<Xodiac13> delly: have a good one take care
<erUSUL> !caps | FrankQC
<ubottu> FrankQC: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<diddy> erUSUL, where?
<a_> how do I change the default in grub?
<arleslie> Ubuntu didn't assign the GRUB boot list correctly and Windows XP isn't booting, I've tried the default grub configuration.
<FrankQC> LOL
<erUSUL> diddy: in your bashrc ?
<Bob_Dole> Peanut Butter And Jelly With A baseball bat..
<a_> no wait, I need grub not to come up at all.
<erUSUL> a_: so how you will boot ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> diddy: in ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> arleslie: what error you get when you try ro boot windows ?
<arleslie> erUSUL: Its just staying at. Starting up ....
<diddy> erUSUL, nothing thre
<erUSUL> diddy: just define it yourself add a line saying «PAGER=less»
<a_> no idea... I may not.  I must have xp on the internet for work.. and since I loaded ubutu, I can't get my nic card working.  very strange.  reloaded drivers, spent 1.5  hours on line with att today.
<erUSUL> a_: well if it gets to that point it is not grub's fault afaics
<diddy> erUSUL, but then I still don't know where man knew to use less.
<dhaval_> By the way, I'm sorry about my behavior earlier
<dhaval_> I shouldn't have lost my temper at you guys
<diddy> Does anybody know where the config page for the program man is stored?
<a_> I was told that there was an occasional problem with ubutu creating a conflict with nic cards and windows xp, but I can't find any explication.  system worked very well before ubutu, and ubutu now will get on the net, but I can boot into windows and get on the net.   can anyone help me?
<arleslie> GRUB default config not starting windows xp, stuck at Starting up...
<unop> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arleslie> thanks unop
<a_> any pros here?  really need help
<fwaokda> I have an installation of windows 7 on my main hdd and then I installed ubuntu on a secondary hdd I had... how can I setup a grub or something so I can select between the two? ATM I just boot directly into windows 7.
<erUSUL> a_: as i said if windows got to the point of printing the Starting Up message whatever problem it has its not ubuntu/grub fault... or do you have a weird disk layout? is windows on the first partiton of the first disk ?
<coz_> ok guys this is nuts   when jaunty was just released I had this issue and then it was fixed  ...../usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth - tcp vt7 nolisten is taking from 20% to 70% cpu power and this stopped for some time eve with compiz running  now its back
<erUSUL> !grub > fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda, please see my private message
<a_> no idea, how do I check.  I just installed ubutu the normal way.
<a_> this is an ubutu problem.
<pelmen> a_: nope. It's your problem. read manuals
<erUSUL> a_: tried to boot windows in failsafe mode ? (press f8 when it is booting up) ? but you should troubleshot windows XP on ##windows
<a_> no its is an ubutu problem.  system worked fine before ubutu.  I am on the net with they system now, when I go to windows xp it says the cable is unplugged.
<coz_> erUSUL,  are you dual booting xp and linux?
<erUSUL> pelmen: if you have something usefull to say go ahead. we do not tolerate RTFM types of response
<erUSUL> coz_: i have XP installed yes. but only my sister boots it from time to time  ;P
<coz_> erUSUL,  sorry I have to read more carefully :)  it is  a_   not you
<a_> I got ubutu because I want to suppor the linux community, but I need xp to make a living.
<coz_> a_,   did you install xp first and then ubuntu?
<sinaisix> hi
<pelmen> erUSUL: I am always eager to help. But cannot go past the attitude of "It's Ubuntu problem - FIX IT"
<a_> yes coz
<a_> xp was on the system for about a year
<coz_> a_,   and what is the issue  ...sorry I wasnt here earlier
<eldio> hi there ,
<CHeCHoV> hi!!!
<sinaisix> hello
<a_> system worked fine before I installed ubutu.
<CHeCHoV> please i need help with samba
<coz_> a_,  ok and is this on a single drive with partitions or two separate hard drives
<a_> one hard drive
<erUSUL> !details | CHeCHoV
<ubottu> CHeCHoV: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eldio> i'm new in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !hi | eldio
<ubottu> eldio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<coz_> a_,  ok did you defrag xp before installing ubuntu?
<CHeCHoV> hello erSUL
<CHeCHoV> ok
<a_> no
<coz_> a_,  mm   that be an issue
<CHeCHoV> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 with samba
<ectospasm> aha!  Ars Technica answerd my question:  use screen-profiles... that "18!!" means I have 18 updates to install...
<coz_> a_,   a complete defrag of windows is the first step
<a_> ok, explain the problem.  how is this going to make a nic card work
<coz_> a_,  that way you can be pretty assured that no windows files will be deleted  if they are way down on the drive or on the partitioni section for linux
<coz_> a_,  oh
<coz_> a_,  ok I didnt see that part
<coz_> a_,   is it working in windows?
<eldio> i,ve got many question ,i dont even know where to start from
<a_> private?
<coz_> eldio,  first one that comes to mind would be good :)
<CHeCHoV> the problem is when i don´t login in my ubuntu the other pcs cant conect with my ubuntu
<erUSUL> !docs | eldio
<ubottu> eldio: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<dhaval__> How do i back up particular apps using dpkg-repack?
<sinaisix> 8-)
<dhaval__> what the? two underscores?
<dhaval__> brbr
<dhaval__> brb*
<eldio> :-)
<sinaisix> how join a different IRC chat in pidgin?
<CHeCHoV> and when i login my ubuntu the conection its ok and i dont have problems with my network
<Nicolas> i have a shutdown problem/bug with ubuntu 9.0.4 32bit
<khelvan> Is there a linux mint IRC channel?
<Nicolas>  could someone help me out?
<Nicolas>  when i shutdown ubuntu, in the last step, many lines of exceptions appears and the machine stays there and doesn't shutdown
<sinaisix> what's your problem?
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range". The login screen appears in the resolution of the smallest screen on both screens.
<sinaisix> :-/
<ugliefrog> How do you install a new screensaver..I downloaded one from gnome-looks but I do not know where to put it
<erUSUL> Nicolas: what exceptions? did they get on the logs ?
<erUSUL> !mint | khelvan
<ubottu> khelvan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<khelvan> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<erUSUL> !mintsupport | khelvan
<ubottu> khelvan: please see above
<Nicolas> many exceptions
<Nicolas> seems like blue screen :-)
<arleslie> Default GRUB list doesn't load windows, Windows was loaded before ubuntu, the GRUB FAQ doesn't help me
<bj0> is anyone aware of an image viewer (not gimp) that supports the clipboard??
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
<eldio> i installed ponostarr under wine on vista,when i try to play a station it is asking me  to install windows media player .. do i need to intall windows media player on wine?
<CHeCHoV> help me help me!!!
<ugliefrog> How do you install a new screensaver..I downloaded one from gnome-looks but I do not know where to put it
<arleslie> Default GRUB list doesn't load windows, Windows was loaded before ubuntu, the GRUB FAQ doesn't help me
<eldio> i installed ponostarr under wine on vista,when i try to play a station it is asking me  to install windows media player .. do i need to intall windows media player on wine?
<khelvan> ugliefrog - I suggest /usr/share/backgrounds/
<ugliefrog> khevlan: alright I'll try tha
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
<arleslie> Default GRUB list doesn't load windows, Windows was loaded before ubuntu, the GRUB FAQ doesn't help me, Starting Up... Nothing happens
<bernardlychan> hey guys i'm getting an error when i try to extract so.bz2. it is a usplash screen file zipped u
<bernardlychan> p
<bucky> Threetimes: set the resolution lower for the smaller monitor
<user01> histo, does someone know a (good) semantic web bibliography available in an infamous format?
<Threetimes> how do i do that?
<dpupp> im about to install windows XP after installing ubuntu two weeks ago but i know that XP will kill grub... On the 9.04 release, has it been made easier to recover grub?
<khelvan> ugliefrog - let me know if you have any problems...also, you can use TAB to fill in my username so that there are no misspellings (and it is quicker), that way I see your text show up highlighted :)
<user01> hi @everyone (not histo, sorry!), does someone know a (good) semantic web bibliography available in an infamous format?
<Threetimes> bucky: how do i do that?
<bernardlychan> hey guys i'm getting an error when i try to extract so.bz2. it is a usplash screen file zipped up
<arleslie> Default GRUB config doesn't load windows, Windows was loaded before ubuntu, the GRUB FAQ doesn't help me, Starting Up... Nothing happens
<boss_mc> !repeat | bernardlychan & user01 & arleslie
<ubottu> bernardlychan & user01 & arleslie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nonewmsgs> dpupp, yes.  get a supergrub disc and it ought to help
<Threetimes> bucky: it's only a problem in usplash
<bj0> i mean seriously, clipboard support is not that hard, but none of the image viewers seem to do it!
<boss_mc> !grub | dpupp
<ubottu> dpupp: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ugliefrog> khelvan, thats just the backgrounds there isnt any screensavers in that folder. Thanks fot the tab tip i didnt know u could do that :0
<dpupp> thanks!
<bernardlychan>  hey guys i'm getting an error when i try to extract so.bz2. it is a usplash screen file zipped up
<danilo> hola tengo problema con mi conexion a internet
<boss_mc> !es | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CHeCHoV> help me help me!!!
<CHeCHoV> help me help me!!!
<CHeCHoV> please i need help with samba
<FloodBot3> CHeCHoV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CHeCHoV> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 with samba
<khelvan> ugliefrog - Oops, sorry, did you say screensaver?
<boss_mc> !ask | CHeCHoV
<ubottu> CHeCHoV: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ugliefrog> khelvan, yes sir. any ideas
<Threetimes> bucky: it's only a problem in usplash
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
<eldio> how to intall virtual xp on my ubuntu 9.04?
<owen1> how to kill x from the tty?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | eldio
<ubottu> eldio: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<UnderSampled> does anyone know where to find the default firefox theme? either on a computer with firefox installed, or on the internet?
<erUSUL> owen1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<owen1> erUSUL: thanks
<khelvan> ugliefrog - did you download it as a package?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<khelvan> ugliefrog - or as a source tarball?
<mah> Does it exist a package or something to install bash 4.0 and readline 6.0 on ubuntu 9.04? I tried to compile and install from source, but bash wasn't being very friendly afterwards and I could not figure out why not..
<sh33p> Hey everyone, could I get some help?
<sh33p> Can you install Ubuntu 9.0.4. on a Macbook using bootcamp?
<ugliefrog> khelvan, as a tar.gz file
<Threetimes> !ask | sh33p
<ubottu> sh33p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sh33p> Right :D
<erUSUL> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<UnderSampled> !attention
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attention
<khelvan> ugliefrog - in that case you should probably have found directions along with it, but you can always try the following:  extract it, change to its directory, "./configure" , "make" , "sudo make install"
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to extract .rar with 7zip?
<UnderSampled> !ubottu | ubottu
<nonewmsgs> my sound works fine for playing music but a program i often use cannot seem to make a sound
<ubottu> UnderSampled: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bernardlychan> does anyone know how to extract file with 7zip?
<ugliefrog> khelvan, I redownloaded and it has a readmefile in this one.....its usually somethin simple i must have overlooked it
<CrOnOs> bernardlychan why don you just install the unrar package
<erUSUL> bernardlychan: 7z x file.7z
<bernardlychan> CrOnOs: how?
<erUSUL> bernardlychan: or right click on the file and choose extract here ?
<moz44> hi guys, I need to open 7z files. However 8.10 hasnt native support for the format. I tried: sudo apt-get install p7zip but get the error: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<bernardlychan> erSUL: it comes up with an error when i do that
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
<erUSUL> which error ?
<UnderSampled> moz44: good timing
<CHeCHoV> how i can access to my pc with samba without login in ubuntu??
<khelvan> ugliefrog - ok, well have fun :)
<bernardlychan> erSUL: failred to open
<bernardlychan> failed to open
<ugliefrog> khelvan, Thanks !! I will :)
<scaine> chechov, I think you need to set samba to use "share" instead of "user" schema.
<moz44> UnderSampled: you have any idea how to open z files?
<moz44> UnderSampled: you have any idea how to open 7z files?
<scaine> Actually, you don't have to, but that's probably the easiest way.
<mah> Have anybody here installed Bash 4.0 yet? I'm dying to get those fixes to vi-mode that comes with Readline 6.0.
<CHeCHoV> but if i dont login ubuntu the pcs with windows cant access
<UnderSampled> unfortunatly, no. I was just referring to the fact that bernardlychan is trying to get 7zip to work also
<Trijntje> in seahorse you can export your private key without being asked for your password. It then exports a plain asci file. Is this file your unencrypted private key?
<erUSUL> moz44: do « sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install p7zip-full»
<moz44> erUSUL: that cleans the apt cache?
<erUSUL> moz44: yep
<moz44> erSUL: anyhow the issue persists: Fetched 1195kB in 23s (50.3kB/s)
<moz44> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file
<moz44> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<CHeCHoV> how i can access to my pc with samba without login in ubuntu??
<MrHappy> hi can anyone help me i am having trouble booting/installing 9.04 from livecd or install
<moz44> erSUL: it seems I need to set up a group 'postdrop'?
<stickboy> i'm trying to use gnomad2 to use my old dell pocket dj on 64 bit 8.10 but whenver i start it doesn't see the dk in the usb bus...any ideas?
<skellington> hey guys. i've got a sorta ubuntu related question: how can i access my ext3 partitions from windows?
<Cry__Baby> how can I update Acroread to latest version?
<erUSUL> moz44: those that error come up when installing any package or with all of them ?
<scaine> skellington, you can search for freeware on windows that lets you see ext3 drives.  Just drivers really.
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: grab the ALTERNATIVE CD and install that
<CHeCHoV> skellington... use samba to share this!
<scaine> http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<skellington> ok thanks guys
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: I also have trouble install ubuntu from the LiveCD.. SO I use the Alternative version instead and it installs perfectly
<CHeCHoV> how activate my usb drives in virtual box!!!
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: you there?LOL
<Cry__Baby> CHeCHoV: why you want it?
<Trijntje> in seahorse you can export your private key without being asked for your password. It then exports a plain asci file. Is this file your unencrypted private key? Because that would be rather bad news right?
<Cry__Baby> CHeCHoV: go to #vbox
<MrHappy> Cry_Baby: ok will try that.  my issue seems to be with starting bluetooth device with process "hid2hci" but i dont have a bluetooth device on the system
<Cry__Baby> CHeCHoV: I use C: to copy files to and from
<CHeCHoV> thx
<moz44> erSUL: I see your point. I'll try to install something light and notice if the problem persists...
<MrHappy> Cry_Baby: btw, problem exists with other flavours too, like linux mint 7
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: what exactlyt happens?
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: disable all bluetooth devices as you install Ubuntu
<MrHappy> Cry_Baby: just hangs during boot. after a while verbose mode kicks in and i get an error as described above
<kyja> can I make my account have full access to www-data without autherization? a user haveing matched privs of another user without passwords?
<CHeCHoV> how i can access to my pc with samba without login in ubuntu??
<erUSUL> Trijntje: afaics what Seahorse exports is the public key
<MrHappy> Cry_Baby: "starting bluetooth...  INFO : task hid2hci:4175 blocked for more than 120 seconds..."
<erUSUL> Trijntje: -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<erUSUL> Version: GnuPG v1.4.9 (GNU/Linux)
<Cry__Baby> CHeCHoV: use something like this: sudo mount -t vboxsf Shared /media/cdrive
<bernardlychan> OMG! i can't get this extract this .rar file!!!
<eldio> thanks guys, i will try another day...night
<bernardlychan> so annoying..
<Trijntje> erUSUL: via the 'properties' menu you can go to details, and there you can select "export complete key"
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: no idea sorry about that
<sebsebseb> bernardlychan: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<sebsebseb> bernardlychan: RAR's are annoying yes
<arleslie> I can't get GRUB to boot window,  I've tried the default config and all I get is Starting up... and it hangs
<MrHappy> no worries. will try alternative
<Cry__Baby> CHeCHoV: create a folder there first
<bernardlychan> i've got unrar, is that ok? if so, how do i use it?
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: Alternative works in many cases when LiveCD wont
<sebsebseb> bernardlychan: just try and open the file normalley I think
<sebsebseb> bernardlychan: once you have it installed
<bernardlychan> doesn't work sebsebseb. how do i install it?
<sebsebseb> !rar |  bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kyja> you cant right click and select extract?? I unrar and untar and unzip that way
<CHeCHoV> how i can access to my network without login my pc with ubuntu?? samba only works when i loguin in my ubuntu
<moz44> erSUL: I was messing around with groups and users last month. I remember I couldnt log in into ubuntu until I used the recovery and made some changes to the group file. However, I am not sure if that has something to do with APT-GET. what do you think?
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: grab a boot cd called "SuperGrub"
<MrHappy> Cry_Baby: what is the difference with the alternative version?
<linuxguy2009> MrHappy: If you have any trouble with a regular release running, you can always try the tried and true stable LTS release. 8.04.3 was just released BTW.
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy:  alternative allows you to use text menu to install and allows you to encrypt your partition etc.
<sebsebseb> arleslie: maybe that's a good thing really for various reasons :) :D   anyway you can  add  Windows to  menu.lst   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> Trijntje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/269403
<MrHappy> linuxguy2009: i currently have 8.10 installed and running fine
<MOUD> Hello
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: grab a boot cd called "SuperGrub", then install Grub again using the Boot CD and it will fix it
<mattalexx> I'm going to serve websites from /srv/www/example.com . The only user on the machine is "matt". What should the permissions be? I was thinking somethying like this: srv belongs to root, www belongs to root, and example.com belongs to matt. If there are ever any other users on the machine, their site dirs will belong to them. Sound about right?
<Cry__Baby> !question > MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD, please see my private message
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: you seem like a happy person ;)
<arleslie> Cry__Baby: is there a way I can run it on a USB as Im on a netbook
<MrHappy> oh i am, most of the time :)
<Colo2> hehe
<dpupp> is there a way i can disable the graphical ubuntu boot screen? i rather see everything verbose happening. can i do that?
<linuxguy2009> Being happy is off topic. Careful.
<MrHappy> lol
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: hehe, wish I was.. Im a very negative person 99% of the time LO
<Colo2> ^_^
<Cry__Baby> linuxguy2009: lol
<magaly> algun canal en español, please?
<MrHappy> being happy is a frame of mind neither on or off topic. but there goes
<arleslie> Cry__Baby: is there a way I can run it on a USB as Im on a netbook
<nonewmsgs> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> dpupp: editing the grub config file. remove the quiet and splash keywords from kernel options
<MOUD> I am going to install ubuntu but I have some questions before installing since I had some problems before.
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: its a boot CD
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: no CD?
<erUSUL> !es | magaly
<ubottu> magaly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moz44> erSUL: you are right. It happens with anything i try to install. Any idea?
<linuxguy2009> Hola ubottu
<arleslie> Cry__Baby: I don't have a cd drive
<bernardlychan> how do i extract a .rar file with unrar-free? do i just open with unrar-frree?
<kyja> can I make my account have full access to www-data without autherization? a user haveing matched privs of another user without passwords?
<gautada> I was upgrading a server from 8.10 to 9.04 and the "my.cnf" had a conflict.  I choose the 'Z' option to background and check out the issue.  I made a backup of the file.  How do I get back to the upgrade?
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: netbooks dont have a CD/DVD drive?
<erUSUL> kyja: add yourself to the www-data group ?
<kyja> k
<MrHappy> linuxguy2009: i am trying to install linux mint and getting the same hang (i dont know whether it is the bluetooth task but i assumed since mint is ubuntu based)
<linuxguy2009> bernardlychan: I believe file roller will open a rar after you get the unrar free.
<arleslie> Cry__Baby: No, thats what makes them ultra portable
<igno> :D
<CHeCHoV> how i can access to my network without login my pc with ubuntu?? samba only works when i loguin in my ubuntu
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: so you cant play movies etc?
<erUSUL> Trijntje: read the bug report and conclusion ??
<sebsebseb> !mint |  MrHappy#
<ubottu> MrHappy#: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<erUSUL> !samba | CHeCHoV
<ubottu> CHeCHoV: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arleslie> Cry__Baby: I can if I make a copy of the movie to my usb
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: go to supergrub website and see
<dpupp> <erUSUL>, thanks.
<sebsebseb> !mint | MrHappy
<linuxguy2009> mrhappy: hmm sorry man, no bluetooth experience to speak of.
<ubottu> MrHappy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<erUSUL> dpupp: no problem
<Trijntje> erUSUL: Thank you for that link, I see in the comments that the file that is exported is still encrypted. But strange that it is still ascii after encryption
<MrHappy> ubotto... thanks, but the problem IS and UBUNTU borne one
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: I think you are trying to talk to a bot :)
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  MrHappy
<ubottu> MrHappy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<linuxguy2009> lol
<MrHappy> yeh just realised hat lol
<erUSUL> Trijntje: note the asc extension ;) i sunno if there is an option to export binary and not armored ascii
<Cry__Baby> lol
<moz44> guys, I need help with: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2). It comes up with anything i tried to apt-get
<arleslie> Cry__Baby: ok, there is a USB verison thanks
<MOUD> I have a D-Link Access point connected via network cable to my laptop. After setting up my static ip on my network I try to access the Access Point page but it doesn't work. It looks like the Network is somehow "turned off". How is that?
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: I like you, you funny ;)
<MrHappy> ah cheers
<Colo2> ^_^
<MrHappy> do we get in trouble for going off topic here?....
<Colo2> happily ever after?
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: ahh cool, I didnt know supergrub had a usb version. try it, it saved me many times
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: define trouble ;)  and yes
<sebsebseb> MrHappy: yeah you get banned from the channel for a week, if you go slightly offtopic :D
<Trijntje> erUSUL: so .asc means its encrypted and after that converted to ascii?
<linuxguy2009> MrHappy: I have been yelled at for little stuff. Yeah it happens.
<Cry__Baby> sebsebseb: lol
<MrHappy> shame
<MrHappy> no harm in a bit of lighthearted... problem solving
<Colo2> is ubottu a bot? :O
<Cry__Baby> arleslie: I been banned a few times for going off topic and then told to go to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sebsebseb> MrHappy: only if you do a lot of off topic,  you might get banned or kicked out
<erUSUL> Trijntje: no it means just ascii. gpg exports that for easy emailing
<Cry__Baby> MrHappy: its tought for Sanguine like you ;)
<sebsebseb> !ot |  MrHappy
<erUSUL> Trijntje: sse the gpg man page the export-secret-key option
<ubottu> MrHappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> MrHappy: and the above
<sebsebseb> !bot |  Colo2
<ubottu> Colo2: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Colo2> WHy thank you ubottu, :)
<gautada> Never mind typing "exit" resumes the install...
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  Colo2
<Cry__Baby> is it safe to run apt-get autoremove ?
<ubottu> Colo2: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<moz44> guys, I need help with the error: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2). It occurs with anything i try to install via apt-get
<linuxguy2009> MrHappy: If you help people with 1 on 1 help instead of the main room you get seriously yeleld at. Happened to me a while back.
<a_> hello, how can I get a list of hardware in my system?  running ubutu
<losher> MrHappy: actually, having seen the ramblings on most of irc, I'm glad we're strict about it here. There's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trijntje> erUSUL: I will do that, thanks a lot for your help. I was quite worried when i saw ascii
<teehee> how come my jaunty cant detect my ipd
<MrHappy> ALL: righto. does anyone have a sensible suggestion as to how i might get around the problem i am having with the current release (9.04) of Ubuntu whereby I can't boot/install/run livecd??
<Colo2> !thanks | Colo2
<ubottu> Colo2, please see my private message
<teehee> ipod
<b0w> hello everyone, i have ubuntu 9.04 with a HD 120 GB i want to make a partition where i can install Windows, how can i do this and how much GB would be good?
<dpupp> whats the easiest way to make room for XP?  I have a 300gb drive, and i want XP to have only 60. The rest ubuntu, but as it is, ubuntu has it all. I've booted into live disk and have run gparted... but im not sure how to properly resize it without killing it.
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: yes, but  I would  just  do  sudo apt-get purge  "the stuff it wants to remove"  to remove the config files as well
<Cry__Baby> are these commands safe?  apt-get autoremove  apt-get clean apt-get autoclean
<MrHappy> ALL: as in, where next do i go for help??
<a_> how do I get a list of hardware form my system?  I have ubutu
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: they are safe or the  terminal in Ubuntu woudn't suggest  doing them
<MOUD> anyone?
<dpupp> <a_> LSPCI
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: Does your ipod boot up and play music on its own first? What model do you have?
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<a_> lspci??
<dpupp> in a terminal, type lspci
<losher> MrHappy: you've checked the md5sum on the CD ? !md5sum
<teehee> i have a 6g 80gb classic
<MOUD> I have a D-Link Access point connected via network cable to my laptop. After setting up my static ip on my network I try to access the Access Point page but it doesn't work. It looks like the Network is somehow "turned off". How is that?
<losher> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<a_> What is lspci?  should I paint those letters on my wall?
<CHeCHoV> how i can access to my network without login my pc with ubuntu?? samba only works when i loguin in my ubuntu
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: You plug it in and it doesnt mount? Did you check in Places menu?
<teehee> what so u mean boot up on its own
<sebsebseb> !patience  |  CHeCHoV
<ubottu> CHeCHoV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<teehee> nothing happens at all
<MrHappy> loscher:  yes i hav and i have used the install cd elsewhere no probs
<Cry__Baby> it it safe to run... apt-get autoremove ?
<a_> How do I get a list of hardware in my system?  I am running ubutu
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: Does the apple os boot up on the ipod?
<moz44> all:hello guys, I need help with the error: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2). It occurs with anything i try to install via apt-get
<kyle__> hi
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: yes and I already told you something similar you can do which is better
<teehee> yeah
<losher> MrHappy: and the machine is configured to boot off cd?
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: Or firmware I should say.
<Cry__Baby> sebsebseb: i misseed it, was dc
<Cry__Baby> sebsebseb: whats better than apt-get autoremove?
<teehee> yeah i can play songs right away when i turn it on
<b0w> hello everyone, i have ubuntu 9.04 with a HD 120 GB i want to make a partition where i can install Windows, how can i do this and how much GB would be good?
<a_> how do I get a list of hardware on my system?  I am using ubutu.
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: Ok did you plug it in and then check the places menu to see if its mounted?
<teehee> yeah not there
<MrHappy> loscher:  yes, i can enter the boot menu to boot from post
<Cry__Baby> b0w: install windows first, then Ubuntu
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: Do you have any other USB devices that you have tested? flashdrives etc?
<b0w> nooo thats not an option
<Cry__Baby> sebsebseb: ??
<teehee> hold on it froze when i plugged it in
<losher> MrHappy: so how far does the install actually get. Do you get to the initial language selection menu?
<kyle__> b0w: if u install windows after ubuntu your going to have to reinstall the grub bootloader
<erUSUL> a_: lshw
<b0w> i have a lot of info on my ubuntu now
<a_> how do i get a list of hardware?  i am using ubutu
<Cry__Baby> b0w: then you cant do it unless you experienced
<sebsebseb>  <sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: yes, but  I would  just  do  sudo apt-get purge  "the stuff it wants to remove"  to remove the config files as well
<b0w> damn,
<a_> what is lshw?
<kyle__> actually u can restore grub from an ubuntu livecd
<Cry__Baby> kyle__: SuperGrub will do that
<MrHappy> loscher:  no i dont think i do, it stalls just while loading up its own system
<linuxguy2009> lshw = list hardware
<Cry__Baby> sebsebseb: so I type sudo apt-get purge ?
<linuxguy2009> type it in a terminal window
<teehee> nvm i got it working just resetted it
<losher> a_: ilshw is a cli command. So it lspci. Open a terminal, then type sudo lshw
<kyle__> supergrub never worked on thw windows 7 bootloader for me :(
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: yep and then copy and paste in what it wants to remove
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: good job
<b0w> so the best thing i can do is to save all my info and then install windows then linux?
<a_> I am using ubututhanks losher
<losher> a_: I'm talking about Ubuntu....
<willian> tem alguem ae
<willian> ?
<losher> !pr | willian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<linuxguy2009>  teehee: Sounds like you might need to check for a firmeware update if its freezing on ya.
<losher> !pt | willian
<Cry__Baby> sebsebseb: I typed what you said, and it says 'Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ubottu> willian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Cry__Baby> "
<willian> que?
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: sudo apt-get  purge  list of programs
<b0w> Cry__Baby: if i save my /home directory and after installing ubuntu again i replace /home with my saved /home would that keep all my config files?
<kyle__> oh and b0w i recommend 30GB if your going to have big programs such as video editing suites and such but if your storing big media files i suggest going higher
<willian> eu sou do Brasil....
<Cry__Baby> bow sorry i dnt understand
<sebsebseb> willian: /join  #ubuntu-br
<b0w> 30 gbs ok thanks kyle__
<MOUD> willian, escreve:    /j  ubuntu-br
<{fd}> Hi guys, I am trying to use the Embedded Terminal plugin for gedit and it is coming up blank.  I've googled the problem,  but only found a report of problems with white-on-white terminal colours (which I don't have set).  Do you know where else I could go to find out if a problem like this has been reported before?
<wapko> is there a record of when updates were installed anywhere ?
<kyle__> i use only 20GB for my windows xp partition and 30GB for windows 7 on my other pc
<losher> MrHappy: it's a bad sign. It suggests your hardware is incompatible with ubuntu. Make & model of your pc?
<Jiq> !thanks | acke
<ubottu> acke: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kangarooo> !imgbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imgbin
<Kangarooo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<willian> ninguem fala minha língua aqui
<sebsebseb> kyle__: as far as I know supergrub is for Grub and not Windows 7 boot loader
<willian> !!!!
<wfiuewfew> Hi! Does anyone know what the acpi critical temp is
<dpupp> what is MiB?
<losher> !br | willian
<Jiq> !screenshots
<ubottu> willian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<kfizz> Anyone else have a problem with gtk-gnutella not realizing the listening port is open? I've forwarded the port to my laptop on my router and even installed Firestarter and allowed the port in the policies. nmap -p#### localhost shows the port as being open, but www.canyouseeme.org can't see service on the port. Any tips?
<MrHappy> loscher:  shuttle SN45Gv3
<b0w> ok guys i have a question, since i had been told thats its easier to install windows first and the linux, if i rite now backup my /home folder when i get linux again if i put this backedup /home again, would i keep all the config files for my programs?
<linuxguy2009> wfiuewfew: I think those are read from the BIOS if im not mistaken.
<kyle__> what i mean is when i booted supergrub from the windows 7 bootloader it didnt load it gave ab error
<MrHappy> loscher:  AMD Sempron
<willian> #ubuntu-br
<sebsebseb> b0w: maybe, maybe not, but if you make a new partition
<Kangarooo> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<willian> =P
<dpupp> "Free space preceding MiB: 0 " can someone define MiB ? ...
<losher> MrHappy: google it to see if there are known incompatibilities....
<kyle__> it should work fine with vista/xp bootloaders tho
<MrHappy> loscher:  i don't know much more detail than that at the mo
<Jiq> !thanks | ubottu
<ubottu> Jiq: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> !home |  b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Kangarooo> dpupp, MiB is Men in Black thats a movie comedy
<b0w> thanks
<VCoolio> in bash, how to refer to variable from cli? Like I run "sh script.sh something" how to refer to "something"?  Or is this going to be complex?
<Samuel> My Wi-Fi connection keeps failing to work whilst I'm trying to get this PC to download files using Bittorrent. Can someone suggest how I can go about solving this really annoying problem?
<jonna> hello
<Jiq> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Samuel> jonna: There's no need to say hello here.
<MrHappy> loscher:  i will try. thanks. why would it become a problem when upgrading from 8.10? kernel prob??
<Jiq> !wifi | Samuel
<ubottu> Samuel: please see above
<dpupp> Kangarooo, its sci-fi comedy. Good movie. but still, no really...
<sebsebseb> !hi  |  jonna
<ubottu> jonna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dpupp> "Free space preceding MiB: 0 " can someone define MiB ? ...
<linuxguy2009> Samuel:  Maybe get a wired connection, its probably more reliable with Ubuntu.
<Samuel> jigp: ?
<erUSUL> VCoolio: $1 is the first command line option $2 is the second one an so on
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: That's not practical in my situation.
<erUSUL> VCoolio: $0 is the entire comman line option
<VCoolio> erUSUL: great, will try that, thanx
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: I must use Wi-Fi.
<erUSUL> !info absg
<wapko> dpupp: its a mebibyte. its 1048k
<ubottu> Package absg does not exist in jaunty
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: How is your signal strength?
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: It's fine.
<Kangarooo> !pastebin
<dpupp> ok thanks.
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<willian> !br |
<ubottu> : Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: I think the problem might be with a dodgy driver or something.
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Do you only havew trouble with torrents?
<Jiq> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<willian> como eu uso isso?
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: No. Other intensive tasks such as transfering large files with Samba seems to cause the problem too.
<Jiq> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> Samuel: that wasn't a very nice welcome for jonna that you gave
<linuxguy2009> Jiq: Thanks for stating the obviouse.
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: Although online gaming seems fine.
<Jiq> linuxguy: any time
<wfiuewfew> Hi! Any ideas about the critical temp on ubuntu for acpi
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Maybe you might try a different torrent client?
<Samuel> sebsebseb: Sorry. I was just trying to teach IRC etiquette.
<losher> MrHappy: I can only guess. 9.04 isn't an important upgrade. If you have to drop back to 8.10 you're not missing much, if anything...
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: I tried that.
<kyle__> i hate jauntys new intel driver
<Jiq> intel what?
<sebsebseb> Samuel: yeah well  it's nice to give the newbies (I assume they were) a  friendly  channel
<Jiq> graphics? or audio?
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: network manager reports than I'm still connected but I cant use the internet any more and I cant reconnect.
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Yeah its probably just what your gonna get with Ubuntu at this time. Not sure if the mojority of wireless is troublesome on Ubuntu or not.
<mattalexx> I'm going to serve websites from /srv/www/example.com . The only user on the machine is "matt". What should the permissions be? I was thinking somethying like this: srv belongs to root, www belongs to root, and example.com belongs to matt. If there are ever any other users on the machine, their site dirs will belong to them. Sound about right?
<kyle__> i cant wait for the new UXA or EXA  or whatever becuz compiz just doesnt work
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: Wireless works fine on Jaunty on my other PC.
<greengiant> uex????? exa????
<MrHappy> loscher:  that's fair. i guess i will have to stick. shame tho cos i wanted to try other flavours like Linux Mint..
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: I think it might be a Jaunty issue on my specific Wi-Fi card.
<VCoolio> erUSUL: success! thx again (about the $1 etc)
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Maybe the next kernel update in 9.10 will support it better.
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: But it's a really annoying problem as I'm unable to use my bittorrent PC for torrenting.
<erUSUL> VCoolio: no problem
<losher> MrHappy: have you tried to boot mint? If all else fails, you can try them in vbox or vmware....
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: I'd rather not wait 4 months to find out.
<Samuel> s/4/3/
<greengiant> Mint is great, if ur a windows user, plus it has all the stuff u need pre installed like java and flash plus the codec support is great. ubuntu has a better irc helping comunity though mints is pritty shit. although its ubuntu anyway so fuck it lol
<kyle__> uxa or exa (whatever its called) are graphic compisitings
<sebsebseb> Samuel  linuxguy2009   a later kernel can be installed now, but I don't think it will just fix wireless issue
<kyle__> they control your graphic card
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Well cant just whip it outta mu butt either. hehe It is what it is.
<Samuel> sebsebseb: Then what do you suggest trying?
<sebsebseb> !language |  greengiant
<ubottu> greengiant: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrHappy> loscher:  i have tried to boot & install mint with no success - same stalling prob
<sebsebseb> greengiant: and it's rather green, which  by the looks of your name is another reason you like it
<sebsebseb> Samuel: Mandriva Live CD/DVD   if it works there, you will know your issue is just an Ubuntu issue, and not a Linux issue
<linuxguy2009> #ubuntu is rated G
<Samuel> sebsebseb: I know it's not a Linux issue.
<Jiq> G for great?
<Samuel> sebsebseb: It works fine on other OSes.
<sebsebseb> Samuel: have you tried other distros?
<efu> I've compiled and installed the Aurora gtk engine as instructed, and I see it in /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines. However no Aurora themes find the engine. Any tips on what could be wrong?
<Samuel> sebsebseb: Yes.
<kyle__> i think ill stick with ubuntu thers already too many linuxes already
<greengiant> sebsebseb: yer it does look nice, so does the new ubuntu look, they make such suttle changes :P
<kyle__> i mean linux distros
<linuxguy2009> G as in there are 4 year olds here.
<losher> MrHappy: well, at least it's consistent. As I say, you can run them in vbox or vmware and play with them there...
<Jiq> Are there? I didn't know 4 year olds could type
<Samuel> sebsebseb: Or it could be that I damaged the Wi-Fi card at about the same time as I installed Jaunty.
<mattalexx> linuxguy2009, Really
<mattalexx> ?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Samuel
<ubottu> Samuel: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greengiant> mints menu system and tools bars are a bit shit by default. but the live cd runs better than ubuntus i think, even lets you write to all dirs, i dont think u can on the new ubuntu live cd by default. so there are alot of helpfull tweeks
<Samuel> sebsebseb: I know the antenna isn't in as great shape as before.
<Samuel> sebsebseb: Thanks./
<kyle__> who thinks chrome os is a joke
<linuxguy2009> Well ubottu thinks we may upset the children.Language.
<mattalexx> greengiant, Dude, turn down the swearing.
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  greengiant
<ubottu> greengiant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Samuel> kyle__: Me.
<sebsebseb> kyle__: no it's not :)  it's a Linux distro,  that will hopefuly mean more netbooks running Linux :)
<Samuel> kyle__: But I think that about almost any OS.
<kyle__> i mean just fricken install chrome on ubuntu!
<MrHappy> loscher:  ok will do. or wait until 9.10? i have a failed attempt at booting fedora11, that hangs too. strange
<kyle__> i thot moblin would be running all the netbooks of the future
<Kangarooo> Hello. So theres a good programm i like Pastebinit that auto uploads and gives link of output of command. But is there a programm that uploads screenshot and gives link?
<sebsebseb> kyle__: origianly they were made for Linx, but then computer ignorant people wanted Windows on them as well
<Samuel> sebsebseb: Too right.
<kyle__> google needs to make a REAL os not linux kernel and chrome
<linuxguy2009> God bless the computer ignorant people.
<kyle__> gahh microsoft and the windows xp sale for netbooks
<sebsebseb> kyle__: that's all that is needed  basic Linux distro and a browser,  once cloud computing hits off a lot more
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> MrHappy: it's a bad sign. Supposing it's something in the new kernels? You may never be able to upgrade past 8.10 in that case....
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Hey Windows is offtopic. Please discuss Windows in offtopic.
<ascheel> can anybody tell me why I have a 'pan0' interface or perhaps show me how to track down what it is?
<Samuel> sebsebseb: There's no troubleshooting information on this webpage.
<kyle__> moblin  needs to overcome windows 7 as i dont think people will ever want chrome os
<CHeCHoV> how init the samba service before login screen ubuntu?
<losher> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<boss_mc> CHeCHoV: it is set to start running on boot
<losher> Kangarooo: see above
<MrHappy> loscher:  that would be a bummer. i HAVE just managed to install Mandriva 2009:1, which i believe runs the same kernel as Mint 7, or am i wrong?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009:   I  didn't start the off topic, I just joined into it a little bit,   and I don't want to join the other channel right now
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CHeCHoV> how init the samba service automatically before login screen ubuntu?
<kyle__> what is gwibber talking about copying my facebook friend feed ive looked everywhere and cant find this feed url for gwibber
<Samuel> sebsebseb: NVM
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Im just razzing ya. hehe
<kyle__> not to mention gwibber wont work with my twitter either!
<losher> MrHappy: dunno, you're straining the limits of my knowledge at this point. Be grateful *something* boots...
<ascheel> Anybody know where a 'pan0' interface would come from?  It's NOT my working internet connection and I have no BlueTooth adapters in the PC.  I should only have lo0 and eth0, correct?
<kyle__> i want a core i7
<linuxguy2009> Must not be many mods here cause there would be stuff flying for mentioning some of the "competition" distros.
<kyle__> core i7!!
<htns> can you recommend an application to help learn to type with a greek layout? (ktouch doesn't have greek lecture)
<xim_> im trying to figure out the proper arguments to give the unrar command to make it extract the rar into a new folder with the name of the rar file, i want to do this in a for loop for multiple rar files, but i cant figure out the new folders thing.  Does anyone know the syntax?
<CHeCHoV> how init the samba service automatically before login screen ubuntu?
<losher> linuxguy2009: it varies. there's a command to summon them if things get really out of hand...
<ascheel> xim_: you might want to write a quick 3 liner script.
<linuxguy2009> xim_:  You do know that once you install the unrar-free you can open the rar with file roller right?
<kyle__> i have question
<MrHappy> loscher:  lol you're absolutely right! im fairly new to linux and so im eager to try all these new things. im a windows user :S
<ascheel> !ask | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xim_> ascheel: ive done this before but maybe you are right, i could use the practice anyway
<linuxguy2009> losher: Magic words to summon the mods. Its magic.
<xim_> linuxguy2009: what is a file roller?
<kyle__> y when i summon nautilus from the terminal it starts pcmanfm?
<boss_mc> CHeCHoV: look in /etc/rc.2/ for a file called something like S30samba
<MrHappy> (is mentioning Windows and instant ban??  :-)  )
<kyle__> but sudo nautilus works!
<sebsebseb> MrHappy: of course not
<ascheel> CHeCHoV: update-rc.d add samba
<linuxguy2009> losher: file roller is the ubuntu default archive manager app. Its like WinZip or others.
<MrHappy> phew
<vizo1> hello people!
<MrHappy> hehe
<linuxguy2009> Ok do i get flammed for saying WinZip?
<MrHappy> oh yes linuxguy
<skiwithpete> hey guys
<ascheel> CHeCHoV: get rid of 'add'.  I think it's: update-rc.d samba
<losher> linuxguy2009: you just have to know their secret name...
<kyle__> oh bloody hell
<linuxguy2009> alright
<Samuel> How do I find out what wireless driver I'm using with my Prism 2.5 card?
<arleslie> Whats the command to run gpart
<kyle__> buh-bye my friends
<[R]> Samuel: dmesg or lspci
<Samuel> arleslie: gparted
<MrHappy> loscher:  i am v.grateful for your help too. thanks
<losher> xim_: see above linuxguy2009 answered your question but put my name on it by mistake
<vizo1> trying to get my ati driver to take a mode line. I seems to be ignoring it in my xorg.conf
<linuxguy2009> losher: Ill bet a really fast way to guess the magic word, is to recite as many four letter words in once sentence as you can. hehe
<xim_> losher: oh lol thanks
<linuxguy2009> my bad sorry
<losher> MrHappy: for the 3rd and final time, if you run vbox or vmware, you can experiment with any number of distros, without having hardware issues...
<ascheel> linuxguy2009: I think the word '!ops' could do the trick, but use at your own risk!
<Samuel> linuxguy2009 sebsebseb: What do you think of this? http://pastebin.com/m2592da29
<MOUD> how can I change the mac address of my Ethernet card?
<xim_> linuxguy2009: the point is to extract archives in batch, can file roller do that?
<losher> linuxguy2009: stick around. Someone will need banning sooner or later....
<skiwithpete> I was in here earlier, saying that I had started a disk resize with gparted when I lost my screen (just went black -with light on) anyways, I used ctrl+alt+f1 and saw that resize command was busy.  When the resize command ended, there was a *chk file that was running, and that too has ended....  Righ not there's a gpartedbin still running and using about 7-10% of my cpu.  Can I restart now or is gpartedbin doing something?
<linuxguy2009> xim: highlight as many archives as you want and select extract here,
<linuxguy2009> Theres your batch functionality.
<MrHappy> loscher: *experiment*. no need to get shirty...
<Samuel> sebsebseb linuxguy2009: I think this is the same problem as mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1153238.html
<juan_> hello
<ascheel> skiwithpete: press Ctrl-Alt-F2 through F12 and find your working console
<xim_> linuxguy2009: haha duhh ok thanks.  im all writing shell scripts here
<Kangarooo> losher, !imagebin ? but i was asking about programm who can auto make screnshot and upload and give link.. like pastebinit does to pastebin
<linuxguy2009> xim_: That work for ya?
<ctmjr> ascheel: pan0 comes from bluetooth it will set it up even if no adapters installed if you want to get rid of it remove all bluetooth stuff
<losher> MrHappy: just annoyed at having to repeat myself to get an acknowledgement...
<juan_> can someone help me, I need to install an Epxon Tx300f multifunction
<ascheel> ctmjr: thank you.  :)
<Kangarooo> losher, so dont need to open FF
<xim_> linuxguy2009: yessir
<linuxguy2009> xim_: Right on brotha!
<skiwithpete> ascheel, you've missed my question, what I'm asking is gpartedbin doing anything to the disk?  or is that just the window that on my desktop that I can't see
<tuxoz> alguien que hable español :D primera vez en xchat y ya 2 semanas en ubuntu migracion
<elcaas> ola
#ubuntu 2009-07-19
<erUSUL> !es | tuxoz
<ubottu> tuxoz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xim_> lol
<MrHappy> loscher: i heard. and i gave you plenty of gratitude for your time even talking to me
<elcaas> io hablo español
<ascheel> skiwithpete: it's unknown, but you SHOULD be able to find the console that HAS the gparted session by following those instructions
<MrHappy> loscher: lets leave it now eh?
<ascheel> !es | elcaas
<ubottu> elcaas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !pt | elcaas
<ubottu> elcaas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<losher> MrHappy: just wanted to make sure you understood your options is all....
<ascheel> lol whoops.  Wasn't spanish
<tuxoz> -.-? not spanish channel :(
<erUSUL> tuxoz: join #ubuntu-es
<skiwithpete> ascheel, sorry, am a noob, don't know what you mean...  what are you asking me to try to find?
<elcaas> tuxoz
<linuxguy2009> "tuxoz: -.-? not spanish channel" What gave it away? hehe
<MrHappy> loscher: i did. i even wrote it down in my linux file! many thanks.  :)
<elcaas> vamos al otro
<tuxoz> como :D
<losher> MrHappy: very good. Don't mind me. I'm a cranky old man....
<tuxoz> osea q canales hay o cuales son los d spansih
<elcaas> aver esperaaa
<erUSUL> tuxoz: /join  #ubuntu-es
<elcaas> esperame aki
<elcaas>  sii
<linuxguy2009> God bless the cranky old man!
<tuxoz> ok
<ascheel> skiwithpete: sounds like you moved to a different console by hitting Ctrl-Alt-F1.  Hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 through F12 until you find the console session that has your gparted running on it.
<ascheel> skiwithpete: that will let you see exactly what's happening and if it's still working or not
<tuxoz> hi
<tuxoz> any play KO?
<ascheel> !ot | tuxoz
<ubottu> tuxoz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<skiwithpete> ascheel, I pressed CTRL ALT F1, then ran 'top'
<Kangarooo> is there a equivelent programm to imgbin.org like pastebinit to pastebin.org?
<skiwithpete> ascheel, that's where I see it running
<skiwithpete> so if I press ctrl alt f2 what will happen and what am I looking for?
<ascheel> skiwithpete: I know.  If you press Ctrl-Alt-F2, Ctrl-Alt-F3, etc, you will see that you can chance the current working session.  If gparted is running locally on that PC, you will find it still running and be able to interact with it.
<Quincy> how can i find out at what locationo my souncdars is?
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys gparted is a GTK app. Why would you see it in a terminal session? Am I wrong or missing something?
<skiwithpete> ascheel, gnome GUI has crashed, that's why I went into ctrl alt f1.
<skiwithpete> ctrl+alt+f7 brings up the crashed gnome.
<elcaas> tuxuz
<tuxoz> oz
<tuxoz> dime?
<tuxoz> ncontranst?
<elcaas> de donde eres??
<Pici> !es | elcaas tuxoz
<ubottu> elcaas tuxoz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[R]> linuxguy2009: see?
<tuxoz> Peru
<erUSUL> tuxoz: elcaas no podeis hablar español aqui. id a #ubuntu-es ya os dije como
<elcaas> aaa ok
<SHOOT3R> .com
<tuxoz> need channel spanish , wait plz :D
<linuxguy2009> Im an idiot and im just gonna shut up. hehe
<Samuel> What's the Ubuntu package for the non-free driver manager tool called?
<Quincy> how can i find out at what location my soundcard is?
<erUSUL> elcaas: tuxoz escribid « /join #ubuntu-es » en el cleinte irc
<MrHappy> loscher: how do i go about reporting the problem to the right people so that it might not be a continuing issue in further releases?  if i file a bug report on launchpad would that be appropriate?
<rski> Quincy: look
<erUSUL> Quincy: what do you mean by location ?
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Driver manager? What?
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: The one which suggests people install proprietory drivers.
<Quincy> erUSUL, like dev/shitinhere
<[R]> Samuel: jockey
<Samuel> Such as Nvidia driver.
<erUSUL> Quincy: /dev/snd/*
<adam1> what's the command to list my devices and such? (so i can find out what i'm running)
<tuxoz> Thx erUSUL
<Quincy> i need it to set up my shoutcast stuff
<losher> MrHappy: I think so, I've never filed one myself....
<tuxoz> bby all
<Samuel> [R]: Thanks.
<erUSUL> !language | Quincy
<ubottu> Quincy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: You mean the one under System, administration, hardware drivers?
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: Yes.
<Kangarooo> losher, is there a equivelent programm to imgbin.org like pastebinit to pastebin.org?
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: cool
<Quincy> yea that erUSUL that /dev/snd/* and sorrry fot my language
<MrHappy> loscher: ok, thanks. bye
<losher> Kangarooo: I don't know of one. It wouldn't take much to write one...
<erUSUL> Quincy: no problem
<losher> MrHappy: see ya' round...
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: It doesn't suggest an alternate wireless driver, though. :(
<adam1> what's the command to list my devices and such? (so i can find out what i'm running)
<iovis> hi everyone
<Pici> adam1: sudo lshw
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Yeah well Ubuntu is what Ubuntu is. Your not gonna find a magic fix. Sorry man.
<[R]> Samuel: what makes you think there is one?
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Most drivers are in the kernel.
<Quincy> hmm erusul:  how do i find the exact location?:p i need to set it in a .lst fie
<Quincy> file*
<iovis> does any1 knows how can i run Java chats?
<linuxguy2009> iovis: You mean java chat for a web site?
<iovis> yup
<Samuel> [R]: I'm just trying different things to try and fix my problem.
<erUSUL> Quincy: ls -al /dev/snd/* ?
<linuxguy2009> iovis: Not sure if this a great place to get help with that. But ive been wrong before.
<Quincy> thx
<Samuel> [R]: Because this problem is getting right on my tits.
<bernardlychan> can splashy work on kde?
<elcaas> tuxoz
<elcaas> bye
<iovis> i try swfdec-mozilla thing and likes but it wont work at all
<Quincy> damnit erUSUL i got several locations now
<Quincy> how do i know what one to use
<bernardlychan> hey guys does splasy work on KDE?
<Pici> iovis: Why would using flash fix a java problem?
<Pici> !java | iovis
<ubottu> iovis: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<linuxguy2009> iovis: Yeah this really isnt a web developers room.
<Samuel> bernardlychan: Splashy has nothing to do with KDE.
<adam1> Pici: there was another one.. " grep | " <- something like that.
<bernardlychan> is there an alterntive for kde Samuel?
<Pici> adam1: grep is just for searching for strings, it has nothing to do with hardware
<iovis> ok, ill try that, thnx
<bernardlychan> when i want to install splashy, it says it must remove KDE
<Samuel> bernardlychan: Splashy is boot up visuals.
<Samuel> bernardlychan: That cant be right...
<bernardlychan> synaptics says it must remove kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> bernardlychan: usplash is what k/ubuntu uses, not splashy.
<adam1> right, right... but i used before to list my hardware and such to find out my eth card, etc. <- pici
<Pici> adam1: lspci?
<Samuel> [R] linuxguy2009: Could upgrading from linux-image-generic from 2.6.28.13.17 to 2.6.28.14.18 fix the problem?
<adam1> thanks, Pici.
<[R]> Samuel: i have no idea what your "problem" is... but 2.6.28.13 to 2.6.28.14 isn't really gonna fix much
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Well if its indeed a driver issue, which I would assume it is, then you would need to look at the release info for that kernel and see if it introduces any new hardware support if any at all.
<Vonoff> hi
<Vonoff> anyone here using globalmenu?
<Quincy> erusul this is what i got:
<Quincy> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 7 2009-07-18 18:18 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Quincy> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 6 2009-07-19 00:36 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
<Quincy> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 5 2009-07-19 00:36 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<FloodBot3> Quincy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quincy> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 4 2009-07-18 18:18 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p
<Quincy> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 3 2009-07-18 18:18 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c
<arleslie> Would installing ubuntu on an extended ext3 partition cause windows not to boot
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: I dont have any knowledge of kernels and updating them.Never had to.
<jetblast> hi guys, i cant get java to run on any of my browsers on 9.04
<rski> arleslie: yes
<rww> arleslie: shouldn't do, no. I have that setup and it works just fine.
<linuxguy2009> Vonoff: I have global menu installed and have tried it. Its like the OSX menu.
<erUSUL> Quincy: you have to tell us what you need the raw sound device for
<arleslie> rski: Any idea how to fix that with out formating windows
<linuxguy2009> Vonoff: Have a question about it?
<Samuel> [R]: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1153238.html
<losher> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CHeCHoV> how init the samba service automatically before login screen ubuntu?
<Quincy> erUSUL i am going to broadcast ta webradio
<Vonoff> linuxguy2009, are you using the latest svn checkout?
<jetblast> can anyone help me get java to work with my firefox?
<[R]> Samuel: yeah... not a fan or having to read forum links
<erUSUL> jetblast: install the sun-java6-plugin package
<linuxguy2009> Vonoff: Im using 0.7.5
<Vonoff> meh
<Samuel> [R]: http://pastebin.com/m2592da29
<[R]> Samuel: whats there?
<Vonoff> linuxguy2009, i have issues compiling latest trunk. it complains about missing files
<Samuel> [R]: dmesg log
<uknown> is there a way to figure out is all he drivers for u hardware are installed correctly
<CHeCHoV> how init the samba service automatically before login screen ubuntu?
<uknown> the*
<[R]> Samuel: whats the problem
<jetblast> how do i get to root? i get permission denied
<losher> CHeCHoV: is it a laptop?
<[R]> uknown: is something not working?
<Quincy> so erusul can ya help?
<jetblast> its been happening alot
<furius82> ubuntu italia?
<linuxguy2009> Vonoff: Hmm I never build anything. Ive never had to. Im not much help with that topic.
<defectiv> to create a directory than any user can see into and cd into, but cannot alter, don't you have to make its permissions be 1777?
<[R]> jetblast: sudo
<sebsebseb> !it |  furius82
<ubottu> furius82: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> Quincy: what software are you configuring ?
<Quincy> erUSUL: Shoutcast DSP
<Samuel> [R]: "My wireless in Jaunty will work incredibly fast for a while and then once it hits a certain amount of data transfered it just stops working altogether and I have to reboot to get it to work again. It still says I'm connected, it still shows networks, it just doesn't transfer an data. If i don't download anything big it will stay working indefinitely, but when the megabytes start flying it tanks... religiously."
<[R]> defectiv: give it read and exec perms but not write perms
<jetblast> omg i forgot sudo lol
<Samuel> [R]: That's exactly my problem.
<[R]> Samuel: weird... you should file a bug report
<Samuel> [R]: A big report won't solve my problem tonight.
<jetblast> [R]: what is the exact name of the package?
<linuxguy2009> Samuel: Maybe manually limit the bandwidth and see if you can fix it that way?
<netsurf3>  having problems with ubuntu 9.04, two different headsets same problem that the audio appears to not be resampled correctly. The headset supports a rate of 8000 but from what i can tell alsa sends as stereo 41000. -Dplug:bluetooth option causes it to sound like i am listening to a noisy 56k modem (makes things worse)
<[R]> jetblast: what package?
<jetblast> [R]: Java6
<erUSUL> Quincy: maybe you need to pass the old OSS "/dev/dsp" device. try with that "/dev/dsp"
<[R]> jetblast: how should i know
<Pici> !java | jetblast
<ubottu> jetblast: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: I could limit the bandwidth... but then I can get my super fast downloading done.
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: So it kind of defeats the object.
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: Are you speaking of a bluetooth audio device?
<netsurf3> yes
<jetblast> looks like i already installed the java6 JRE package
<norc_> Mhm, xorg reporting a segfault in the libc in Ubuntu 9.04 with no backports or testing packages seems kinda odd, eh?
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, they are generic HSP compatible bluetooth headsets
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: 8,000 is very low audio quality. 44,100 is standard CD quality.In case you didnt know.
<Quincy> radio@quincy-desktop:~/Bureaublad$ ls -al /dev/dsp
<Quincy> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2009-07-18 18:18 /dev/dsp
<Quincy> that one
<Quincy> ?
<erUSUL> Quincy: that one
<Quincy> okay
<Samuel> linuxguy2009: I might as well be off then if I can't get the problem solved. :(
<Quincy> so now to create a lst file
<Quincy> i need elp with that too
<Quincy> can ya help me with that too?
<erUSUL> norc_: bad ram ? memtest ?
<defectiv> [R]: then how will that user create e.g. /var/www/my_rails_app?
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, yeah i knew roughly but like i said these are cheap HSP/voice bluetooth headsets
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: If you have stuttering and/or noise, you may have to set it to use the native sample rate.
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, how can i do that exactly?
<erUSUL> Quincy: never done that... not even know what that file is for... i'm sure there is some how to you can follow out there
<[R]> defectiv: you just siad you dindt want them to "alter"
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, been looking for a way to force resampling to its native rate
<Vorondil> Quick question: I updated this machine from 8.10 to 9.04 today, and my compose key is back to being a context menu.  I tried adding an Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu" to my xorg.conf, but I still get a context menu.  `setxkbmap -option "compose:menu"`, on the other hand, works.  My xorg.conf is here: http://nopaste.com/p/aSWJZYlOD  Any direction would be appreciated.
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: Try several of the standard sample rates such as 44100, 22050, 48000 etc.
<defectiv> [R]: not alter the directory itself, right. but be able to put stuff INTO it.
<defectiv> [R]: i believe it's 1777.
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, how do i force this?
<[R]> defectiv: what does "alter" mean then?
<defectiv> then the user can alter anything inside of that directory that he has permissions to alter, and even delete that stuff. but cannot delete the directory itself.
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: I have a USB headset I use with gtkrecordmydesktop and I have to set it to its native 48000 and then the static and chopping disappear.
<netsurf3> alsa appears to not do this by its self
<defectiv> [R]: chmod rm etc.
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: Not sure.
<defectiv> you can alter what's INSIDE that directory, but not that directory.
<uknown> is there a what to see if ur drivers are installed correctly
<sixdraw> Hi all, I set up my s-video connection from my nvidia card to my tv's rca connection today. The only problem is I'm only getting black and white picture. I have a NVidia Geforce 6600. I've worked out that what I need to do is get composite output somehow but I can't find a setting for this. Anybody know how? Thanks
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: Are you trying to record into an application or what exactly?
<[R]> defectiv: only the owner can chmod a directory... and only someone with write perms to the owner directory can remove something in it
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, short term i'd just like to have a portable microphone and speaker for a netbook or something, long term: skype
<MattPhilie> What do you recommend to use that i like iTunes but for Ubuntu..?
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: Ok so I have never used bluetooth before, but if it makes the headset show up as a standard sound device, you should be able to simply go into the system, preferences, sound and select the bluetooth device as a recording source. and then simply use the volume mixer window to adjust levels and dynamic compression etc.
<[R]> MattPhilie: i use rhythmbox
<defectiv> [R]: if you set the directory's perms to anything that would allow a user to create files/directories with in it, then he'd also be able to rm chmod it.
<linuxguy2009> MattPhilie: I have an ipod and I love gtkpod for transfering music, gpixpod for photos, easytag for tagging.
<sixdraw> nobody know how to get composite tv out on nvidia cards?
<Nielsen> sixdraw, you need a colorfix s-video plug...
<[R]> defectiv: you've lost me... but whatever
<defectiv> if /var/www is chown root.root, and you want to enable some user to create e.g. /var/www/his_rails_app, then you have to give "other" write permissions.
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, it does not always show up. i have virtually everything working with the headset just the huge intollerable audio sampling problem
<sebsebseb> MattPhilie: gtkpod
<netsurf3> the static is overwhelming
<sebsebseb> !itunes |  MattPhilie
<ubottu> MattPhilie: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Nielsen> sixdraw, http://www.sandberg.it/product.aspx?id=503-65
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: Ok in whatever app your using it with will probably have the actuall sample rate selection.
<sixdraw> Nielsen, thank you
<Nielsen> i have one myself :)
<Nielsen> sixdraw, you're welcome :)
<fwaokda> I have the gnome desktop panel with expand off is there away to get the handles on both sides to go away? it kinda ruins the panel w/ transparency on
<defectiv> [R]: Sticky bit. It was used to trigger process to "stick" in memory after it is finished, now this usage is obsolete. Currently its use is system dependant and it is mostly used to suppress deletion of the files that belong to other users in the folder where you have "write" access to.
<[R]> defectiv: ok... and?
<bernardlychan> is there a good alternative to splashy?
<sixdraw> Nielsen, and your sure this is the only way? because I've managed to get colour out from my laptop to my lcd tv, but cant get it from my pc
<Pici> !usplash | bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dariva> anyone from Germany
<Pici> !de | dariva
<ubottu> dariva: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bernardlychan> usplash doesn't have as good themes though.
<Nielsen> sixdraw: no, but im 95% sure thats the reason
<dariva> !de
<TSlackM> All of the sudden Pcm wount work over spdif, dolby and dts sure works fine, but no pcm sound?, anyone got any tips?
<sixdraw> Nielsen, then again the laptop is an ati graphics card
<sixdraw> Nielsen, okay thanks
<Kangarooo> anyboy knows is there a equivelent programm to imgbin.org like pastebinit to pastebin.org?
<linuxguy2009> Ok later people!
<Nielsen> sixdraw, if you read the description on that page, and it applys to you. then yes, thats the reason
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: I have a nautilus-script for imageshack; want it?
<swoody> can anyone help me out? I had to shutdown GDM to install a video card driver, and now after rebooting, it still puts me in a CLI. I tried starting GDM again, and it started fine, but tty7 still just shows a flashing cursor?
<salvadorfl> hello  does any one knows how to record my voice? i am using Ubuntu 9.04
<[R]> swoody: um... what video driver did you install that requried that? because it was the wrong one if it required you to do that
<swoody> [R]:  I downloaded the latest CUDA driver from the website
<defectiv> [R]:  and nothing. i was just explaining.
<Kangarooo> VCoolio, yes
<swoody> [R]:  to install you have to shutdown xserver, and then install
<[R]> defectiv: explaining what?
<[R]> swoody: installing random drivers from random websites isn't a good idea if you want to get support
<swoody> [R]:  it's not a random driver, and it's from Nvidia's website ?
<[R]> swoody: and its not really supportede
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221490/
<swoody> [R]:  ok, thanks for the help
<shorterror> ok so i am working on learning to program well i was looking into perl and was wondering what i should use to for coding in perl?
<[R]> shorterror: a text editor
<Nielsen> salvadorfl, the gnome-media-common package has a gnome-sound-recorder
<shorterror> [R], ok what about useing activeperl also ?
<salvadorfl> is anybody able to do voice recording on ubuntu jaunty?
<shorterror> salvadorfl, i am able to
<salvadorfl> sorry for my english
<Nielsen> salvadorfl, yes, i use the gnome sound-recorder
<[R]> shorterror: no clue what activeperl is
<salvadorfl> i am gonna try
<shorterror> [R],  ok ty.
<bruenig> shorterror: vim
<raviucf> I can see my Quickcam Messenger Communicate when I run "lsusb" but there is no /dev/video although there is /dev/audio from the camera. Any clues in how to get /dev/video to work? I have already modprobe quickcam_messenger
<shorterror> bruenig, ok ty.
<Kangarooo> VCoolio, how to name it? and how will it work?
<pedestrianentran> lspci gives my graphics card as "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)". How can i find what driver i should be using with ubuntu? Google earth is running very poorly
<lonely> look at dmeg output
<lonely> smesg
<[R]> pedestrianentran: there really is only 1 driver... and you're already using it
<lonely> dmesg
<pedestrianentran> [R]: are there any settings i can tweak to improve the poor google earth performance?
<[R]> pedestrianentran: i'm sure there are tons... you should check the wiki and the forums
<pedestrianentran> [R]: ok which wiki?
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: name whatever you like; copy to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and run "chmod +x /path/to/script" and it will show up in context menu in nautilus
<bruenig> pedestrianentran: google earth is going to perform poorly because it is not native
<[R]> pedestrianentran: the ubuntu website...
<armada> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<abyrne55> hey! A new channel has opened for ubuntu help and talk: #ubuntu-lovers. Try it out
<pedestrianentran> bruenig: i got it going really well on another machine running ubuntu.... just by selecting a proprietry graphics driver
<sebsebseb> abyrne55: you need to do ## if  it's not an offical channel
<sebsebseb> abyrne55: also you shoudn't advertise it here
<Kangarooo> VCoolio, so i then right click image and send to yes? or it will also have context enty "Take screenshot and upload and open link or copy link?"
<Kangarooo> VCoolio, and is your script in nautilus script website?
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: it's not my script and I probably took it from gnome-look.org
<twig11> Would someone please take a look at these instructions http://dsandler.org/wp/archives/2007/06/27/ubuntu-dwl-g120 and tell me if I'm missing something that would cause my system to freeze when I reboot with the wireless card plugged in?
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: in context menu select "scripts", it's in there like you named it
<dhaval_> Yeah there isn't any volume leveling in Ubuntu
<dhaval_> Not going to shout. Just going to download my songs...
<dhaval_> But I have to ask, why isn't there volume leveling in an OS? I have the same problem in my cell phone.
<dtchen> because that's not the purvey of the operating system [driver]
<dtchen> some applications have volume ramping (see pulseaudio 0.9.15+)
<dtchen> and there is replaygain for some audio files
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/sendToImageshack?content=100952
<Zencyde> What tool should I use to autoconfigure GRUB to boot Windows XP?
<bucky> dhaval_: what kind of song files?
<dhaval_> normal song files
<bucky> dhaval_: MP3 ?
<dhaval_> yeah mp3, m4a, mp4
<dhaval_> etc, etc
<bucky> dhaval_: why didn't you look into this and install mp3gain or some other some such program to fix this?
<dhaval_> Now I know there's a difference between the formats, and the quality
<dhaval_> mp3gain is for windows only right?
<dhaval_> and I think i've tried it before, didn't work.
<dhaval_> And something tells me I shouldn't do it agian.
<bucky> dhaval_: mp3gain is in the repos
<dhaval_> Alright, i'll try that.
<dhaval_> The xstream thingi didn't work
<bucky> dhaval_: just because you don't understand something doesn't mean it doesnt work
<dhaval_> I was sure it did, but tried it for different songs and no.
<bucky> dhaval_: are you going to be  in here crying about this for another 3 hours?
<pedestrianentran> fyi google earth on ubuntu is running SWEET as soon as i turned off the atmosphere.................
<dhaval_> Yes I know, but, given the fact that this problems exists in my phone AND Computer
<adriana> Google Earth is very slow and is not rendering. I know i it has to run i my PC because when i had WinXp it did work.
<dhaval_> I don't know, if you don't want me to cry I won't. But just keep giving me ideas ok?
<Zencyde> No one can help me with my grub problem? :)
<dhaval_> What problem?
<k44d33> adriana: try updating your display drivers
<bucky> dhaval_: what does your phone have to do with ubuntu
<Zencyde> I'm not sure which tool to use to autoconfigure GRUB to support Windows XP. Or rather, to rewrite menu.list.
<luca> adriana: maybe it is a 3d issue, have you got an ati or nvidia card?
<Zencyde> Or was it boot.config?
<adriana> I know i have VIA video card, and I have installed openchrome
<dhaval_> Well, for one thing it also runs linux. 2: I have the same normalization problem with my phone's mp3 player
<bucky> dhaval_: use google, look in the repos for audio file manipulation programs and use your brains
<luca> Zencyde: it is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dhaval_> I did use google, at from what I found one can conclude that there isn't any help for me.
<Zencyde> luca: Should I edit it by hand or should I use a tool to do it?
<bruenig> sebsebseb: giggle eh?
<dhaval_> I'm going to look for mp3gain
<dhaval_> brb
<luca> Zencyde: before doing anything explain me what have you done so far
<adriana> I dont have ATI nor nVidia
<Zencyde> luca: I have Windows XP freshly installed on another drive. /dev/sdb/ I would like to be able to boot into it using GRUB so that I don't have to change my boot order to boot into Windows from time to time. What would be the recommended method for configuring GRUB?
<bucky> dhaval_: again?  why didn't you apt-cache show mp3gain three hours ago when i told you
<luca> ok Zencyde, the tool SHOULD be grub-update
<Zencyde> Ah, thank you. Run as su?
<bucky> dhaval_: also look at sox ..it's been around forever
<luca> but I'll say that it does not work everytime
<dhaval_> I was busy then and ok, i'll look for sox
<dhaval_> But I just had another idea
<dhaval_> Audacity!
<k44d33> yay
<bucky> dhaval_: all this is very faq and doc on the internet try google sound files+volume+linux
<sebsebseb> bruenig: that channel, no silly
<Zencyde> luca: grub-update doesn't seem to be a command. :o
<dhaval_> Didn't find anything on google, YET but i'm looking
<luca> so, Zencyde: to avoid any trouble i'll say you have a look in the menu.lst, after all you have only to add a stanza
<Zencyde> Indeed. I'm just not in the mood for trial and error. Any idea what my entry should be? Should be on partition 0.
<adriana> How can I see if my video card is workig properly with Google Earth?
<luca> Zencyde: well, you know, since it's on device sdb and i'm assuming xp being on the 1st partition, you can add at the tail of /boot/grub/menu.lst the following
<luca> title Windows XP
<luca> root   (hd1,0)
<luca> makeactive
<luca> chainloader +1
<FloodBot3> luca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[R]> adriana: start it... if it works... then its working
<luca> adriana: try glxgears first
<adriana> I can see the three gears
<Zencyde> luca: Thank you. :) I'll come back if there are any problems. If not, thanks!
<luca> adriana: is it working "acceptably"?
<luca> Zencyde: remember that every time a new kernel is added, grub is modified
<Juano> hello, can someone give me some help?
<adriana> But Google Earth is very slow and the planet if apears y no rendered properly
<Zencyde> luca: Yeah. I feel like deleting those entries. :(
<Zencyde> Bye, L(
<Zencyde> :)
<luca> Zencyde: just add again the xp entry if it disappears
<durt> Juano, just ask
<qkgus> does anyone know how to make a bg fixed in nautilus??
<qkgus> background
<Juano> thank you durt
<luca> adriana: what fps are you getting in glxgears?
<Juano> durt: I am installing an epson TX300f multifunctional
<adriana> 799 in 5.0 seconds
<luca> adriana: have you tried to disable compiz?
<powergoal3> How do i change the default keymap settings in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Juano> durt:I've already installed the printer and it worked fine
<TheMasterofHatea> :)
<dhaval_> Hey bucky, why do people hate SongBird?
<Juano> durt: but I have some problems installing the scanner
<[R]> powergoal3: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<ctmjr> coz_: by chance do you write cairo-dock themes?
<adriana> No, because I dont know what it is, or if it will affect other parts of Ubuntu
<luca> adriana: that means, system->preference->appearance and none
<coz_> ctmjr,  yes  I do
<powergoal3> [R]: How do you do it from terminal?
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know anything I could do to fix my sound for some reason it keeps cutting out eventually. Like I will be listening to music in Rhythmbox or watching a video in Totem and it will play a couple songs or play a video and then when i skip a few songs or just let it keep playing eventually it just freezes the program and my sound stops working.
<ctmjr> !cookie | coz_  only theme i use
<ubottu> coz_  only theme i use: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<coz_> ctmjr,  oh  which theme are you using?
<ctmjr> coz_: rings
<luca> adriana: no, ubuntu by default ships with "nice 3d effects" enabled, but some 3d apps like google earth eat much more horsepower so disabling those ubuntu desktop effects can give the app the power it needs
<VCoolio> powergoal3: setxkbmap
<coz_> ctmjr,  ah ok  cool :)
<Kangarooo> fuzzybunny69y, that look like a bug. report to launchpad.
<michealb22linux> hello
<adriana> How do i disable Compz?
<luca> adriana: that means, system->preference->appearance and none
<coz_> adriana,   gnome or kde?
<m3ga> problem : local machine running gnome, i can  start stuff from the menus, but if i start something from a terminal window i get 'No protocol specified, unable to open display ":0.0"'. wtf?
<fuzzybunny69y> Kangarooo, I think it has been reported since there are a ton of staticy sound issues with Pulseaudio but I can't seem to figure out if it has been fixed or not
<luca> adriana: that means, system->preference->appearance->visual effects and none
<fwaokda> I have the gnome desktop panel with expand off is there away to get the handles on both sides to go away? it kinda ruins the panel w/ transparency on
<powergoal3> VCoolio: is that a permanent change?
<dhaval_> luca: I think she still wants desktop effects, just not too special ones.
<adriana> I have lots of tabs, the last one is in minimun
<luca> dhaval_: let's see if google earth runs better
<VCoolio> powergoal3: not sure but I think no; don't sue me for it; read "man setxkbmap" to be sure
<dhaval_> yeh...
<luca> adriana, select the visual effect tab
<adriana> It is set to No visual effects
<hilaire> Sometimes you may need to reinstall Windows on your computer.
<hilaire> If you have a dual boot windows / linux, the windows will reinstall the original MBR (from windows) and Grub will be uninstalled.
<hilaire> This tutorial explains how to reinstall grub without reinstalling linux.
<hilaire> To do this, you need to bring your live Linux installation CD (like Ubuntu).
<FloodBot3> hilaire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hilaire> Boot from the CD and choose the "Start or Install Ubuntu" option.
<hilaire> Open a Terminal ( Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal ), and type:
<Mion>  /buffer close
<Mion> bha
 * MenZa pets FloodBot3 
<michealb22linux> Hello
<luca> hmhm
<coz_> ctmjr,   we also have the #cairo-dock channel in case you needed any support
<luca> adriana: can you see what "glxinfo | grep direct" returns in terminal?
<masterofhate> :)
<ctmjr> coz_: oh ok thanks
<coz_> ctmjr,  no problem  that saves  off topic conversations here :)
<hilaire> system>preferences>keybord
<adriana> i: Force an indirect rendering context.
<qkgus> hey, does anyone know how to get a fixed background image in the nautilus file viewer, instead of repeated?
<adriana> Sorry, it says -i: Force an indirect rendering context.
<michealb22linux> can any tell me how to get flash 10 to work in opera?
<luca> adriana: it should say "direct rendering: Yes"
<dhaval_> Alright, this is too much. I think i'll call it a night. Thanks a lot bucky you've been a great help.
<hereAndThere> hello all, sorry for the interruption, but is this where the gurus at ?
<dhaval_> I hope I didn't make you pull all your hair off, i'll see you later
<adriana> That means that I am screwed?
<dhaval_> thanks again bucky
<dhaval_> quit
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Is there a channel for the UNR subdistro?
<luca> adriana: in fact your glxgears has very low fps, on my intel laptop i have 1062.682 FPS
<xcdfgkjhgcv> luca: My glxgears is about 60
<xcdfgkjhgcv> luca: Yet I can play really graphically intensive games.
<coz_> xcdfgkjhgcv,  if you type   /join #nameof channel  to check
<qkgus> hey, does anyone know how to get a fixed background image in the nautilus file viewer, instead of repeated?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> coz_: I've tried #ubuntu-unr
<luca> xcdfgkjhgcv: on a via card?
<coz_> mm
<xcdfgkjhgcv> luca: Nvidia
<nsahoo> hi .. I think I am running out of video card memory. Every once after a while of opening a few large windows looks like the wm is restarting and resuming in the minimal animation mode
<xcdfgkjhgcv> luca: I have vsync turned on. :)
<luca> funny that
<luca> ahhhh
<luca> :)
<coz_> xcdfgkjhgcv,  might not exist then
<nsahoo> is there a way I can check the amount of video card ram being used now?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> luca: Without vsync, things look HORRIBLE on my LCD monitor.
<hipitihop> what is considered the best sip based voip client for ubuntu
<adriana> So, there is no way I can run GE?
<nsahoo> There are not a lot of windows open, only 7
<Pyrophelia> anybody here fluent with apache 2 config files?
<luca> adriana: well, first you have to make sure the via driver is loaded
<armada> how do I log on as root?
<luca> adriana: after that, you can blame the driver
<michealb22linux> any one know how to get flash 10. to work with the latest version of opera/
<luca> Pyrophelia: yes I am
<[R]> armada: you don't
<adriana> HEhehe, how can I know if i have the proper diver loaded?
<armada> hum so how do I edit a file? [R]?
<Pyrophelia> luca, My objective is to configure apache so that every user on my machine has his or her own subdomain ie: user1.mydomain.com, user2.mydomain.com, user3.mydomain.com.  What is this called and what should I be reading to acomplish this?
<[R]> armada: you can use sudo
<Pyrophelia> luca, i've done it before, but it's been awhile since i've messed with apahce
<armada> but I cant load the text processor form terminal :$
<luca> Pyrophelia: you can have a thing like mydomain.com/~user1
<[R]> Pyrophelia: you should read the apache documentation
<[R]> armada: huh?
<armada> whats th comand to edit a file?
<thiebaude_> armada, i use gedit
<luca> armada: nano
<luca> or vim or vi
<hereAndThere> i'm having a problem where my box just freezes and the caps lock and num lock falshes .. can anyone help
<hereAndThere> ?
<luca> from terminal i mean :)
<coz_> armada,  or   sudo gedit nameand location of fule
<Pyrophelia> luca, yes I know about ~user configs, but i'd prefer user1.mydomain.com user2.mydomain.com.  is this discouraged?
<luca> Pyrophelia: no, it is not discouraged: but it is related to virtual servers
<luca> let's say i have domain.com
<luca> you can have apache serving different directories for each virtual server
<Pyrophelia> ah
<Pyrophelia> virtual servers
<Pyrophelia> that's what it was called I couldn't remember
<hereAndThere> am i on queue ? :P
<luca> if i request luca.ubuntu.org and i have a virtual server that responds to that request instructred to take the files from /home/luca/.www
<Pyrophelia> luca, yeap that was exactly what I am trying acomplish.  ty.  I'm off to apache docs now :P
<luca> hereAndThere: sorry, what did u ask for before? :P
<luca> ah
<luca> no hereAndThere i can't help you unless pointing you to the /var/log directory and see if in those files you spot any errors
<myself> hey does anyone know sudo apt-get package name for all the unicode fonts and stuff?
<MenZa> ...which ones, specifcally, myself?
<myself> i want all of them
<MenZa> Er, try looking at apt-cache search unicode | grep -i font
<MenZa> or Something similar
<luca> unicode fonts?
<coz_> myself,  or open synapitc  and hit search and type in unicode
<myself> i typed unicode
<myself> quite a bunch of packages popped up
<luca> i bet you mean locale support
<luca> aka utf-8
<myself> i want all the cool unicode fonts so i can see al lof them
<armada> well... I wan to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf what doi I have to write in the terminal?
<luca> myself: like those in dafont.com ?
<myself> well
<myself> you know when people make funny faces
<myself> like here
<FrankQC> armada: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> hereAndThere: that's a kernel panic, I thik, check your /var/log/syslog
<izzy> Why does ubuntu say I have to update apt and then return a 404?
<luca> «» þø→↓← like these?
<FrankQC> armada: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ;;   it depends which editor you use
<myself> http://twitter.com/unifaces
<himitsu> l
<myself> yeah luca
<myself> i cant see all of the faces on the page i linked
<myself> but i can see most of them
<myself> but i want more :)
<lwells> I just created a shell program and did a chmod +x on it, but when I try to run it, tells me "permission denied", why is that?
<himitsu> where do I put wicd on startup Ubuntu
<luca> myself: well on an italian keyboard i hold down "alt gr" key and press some other random key
<myself> luca its just that i can't see all those fonts
<myself> they're not installed
<myself> i want to install them
<luca> ok, lemme look the page first
<qkgus> hey, does anyone know how to get a fixed background image in the nautilus file viewer, instead of repeated?
<FrankQC> lwells: I would save it as 'something.sh'  then do  'sudo chmod a+x something.sh', then to run it,  'sudo sh something.sh' or 'sudo ./something.sh' or './something.sh' under root
<armada> FrankQC
<armada> it sau~ys not found :(
<luca> myself: ok, i can't see all of them too
<myself> well luca
<myself> where do i get the fonts to see all of them
<myself> do you know
<luca> i guess you need the microsoft fonts
<luca> or, that's a wild guess, some locales
<myself> NO
<myself> I DONT WANT MICROSOFT
<pedestrianentran> what is some good screen capture software for making videos of google earth on ubuntu?
<luca> myself: those are just times new roman, arial, windings and such
<myself> hmm
<myself> i think i got most wingdings
<DasEi> !fonts | myself
<luca> and you can install them with the msttcorefonts package
<ubottu> myself: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<myself> how do u know those are the ones i cant see
<luca> myself: because i bet windows users can see them :>
<myself> how do you know
<doseryder> does anyone know if dmraid comes with the Jaunty jackalope livecd?
<luca> cause if windows users couldnt see them then they would be used by no one
<myself> no
<myself> luca
<myself> i had windows xp and i could barely see any unicode fonts
<luca> mmm another idea
<myself> but w/e i guess w/ vista u can see more? but still there are a bunch u cant see on windows even w/ vista
<johnnymac> hello, what is the difference between /bin and /sbin
<luca> to me it's a charset-related thing
<linux> i see
<linux> hmm
<luca> cause if ur default charset is latin1
<linux> how long does it take for a username to expire on this network?
<luca> you don't see arabic chars and such
<DasEi> johnnymac: /bin contains most usercommands,  /sbin most user libs
<luca> while if i use utf8 i apepar to be able to see korean nicks on amsn
<DasEi> johnnymac:  /sbin less important binaries ; upper info incorrrect
<myself> its okay
<myself> how do i enable all of them luca
<myself> where do i go
<johnnymac> DasEi: so /bin are the important binaries but is /sbin not system binaries so therefore more important?
<luca> heh it is not so straightforward i think, myself: i don't know if ubuntu has some tools for it
<luca> anyway you should have the locales in /etc/locale
<Guest47500> i have a weird problem. I'm sending data to a servo controller through /dev/ttyUSB0, the data is getting there but the servos won't respond. However if i keep the ttyUSB0 file open and then segfault the program suddenly the servos will respond
<Guest47500> any idea what would cause that? :s
<DasEi> johnnymac:  /sbin I found less essential binaries in, like additional programms, wile /sbin contains the core-cmd's
<bernardlychan> hi does anyone know a linux alternative for teamviewer? i've tried it with wine, but is very slow.
<nsahoo> in Software Sources/Updates tab I have checked both pre-released and unsupported checkboxes. Is it too risky?
<rski> nsahoo: you decide
<luca> Guest47500: it means maybe that you should flush the data
<luca> maybe they aren't written to the usb bus until you force the program to do something
<bernardlychan> does anyone know a linux alternative for teamviewer? i've tried it with wine, but is very slow.
<xim_> is it possible to modify nautilis so that when it preview the icons of images it shows them at 800% instead of just 400%?
<Guest47500> luca: ok thanks! ill give it a go
<bernardlychan> does anyone know a linux alternative for teamviewer? i've tried it with wine, but is very slow.
<luca> bernardlychan: what exactly is teamviewer?
<rski> bernardlychan: asking again will probably get you in truble
<bernardlychan> vnc over internet
<rski> bernardlychan: then install realvnc or tightvnc as a replacement
<jlaroche> hello everyone. I am running winxp and ubuntu in a dualboot environment. My xp installation got severely disrupted by a virus and I had to reinstall windows. Unfortunately my grub boot loader does not come up anymore (windows starts up when I turn on the laptop). Could anyone help me get it back?
<twig11> twig11: Would someone please take a look at these instructions http://dsandler.org/wp/archives/2007/06/27/ubuntu-dwl-g120 and tell me if I'm missing something that would cause my system to freeze when I reboot with the wireless card plugged in?
<luca> ah, vnc!
<edbian> bernardlychan: Yes!  It's called SSH with X forwarding.
<thiebaude_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bernardlychan> yes, but i'm not too sure how to do ssh with x forwarding
<rski> jlaroche: windows removed grub
<rski> ^
<DasEi> !grub | jlaroche
<ubottu> jlaroche: please see above
<edbian> bernardlychan: Do you have ssh set up?
<bernardlychan> edbian: no
<bernardlychan> how?
<wahnfrieden_> hi
<edbian> bernardlychan: Simplay install the openssh-server package on the computer you'd like to remote into.  Do you know how to do that?
<jlaroche> rski - i know that
<wahnfrieden_> is there an official firefox 3.5 release yet for jaunty?
<jlaroche> thanks for the URLs guys
<jlaroche> I'll check them out
<thiebaude_> np
<edbian> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<robi2> hi guys
<rski> hi guise
<robi2> do anybody have experience with midi devices?
<adriana> luca, I have installed openchorme via Sinaptic
<luca> adriana: openchrome is the browser if i'm not mistaken
<robi2> hehe.. plenty of people, hey?
<luca> adriana: what link does it bear to google earth? :/
<luca> ok, it is a google app, but openchrome is not 3d
<luca> aha adriana can you do "lsmod | grep via" ?
<robi2> guys.. I need some help, please.. any kind soul here? :)
<johnnymac> does anyone have any tips for getting better on the command line?
<adriana> its done, what should i do next?
<edbian> luca: chrome is a browser by google.  openchrome is a series of integrated video chips from via
<edbian> johnnymac: Practice practice practice!
<jdu> johnnymac, linuxcommand.org
<edbian> johnnymac: Are you familiar with the man pages?
<DasEi> johnnymac: in which matter ?
<johnnymac> yes man pages i know about
<adriana> via                    49152  2
<adriana> drm                    96296  3 via
<adriana> snd_via82xx_modem      19336  5
<adriana> snd_via82xx            32152  3
<adriana> gameport               19340  1 snd_via82xx
<adriana> snd_ac97_codec        112292  2 snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx
<FloodBot3> adriana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luca> edbian: ok, i don't know anything about via
<johnnymac> just doing stuff generally like working with config files
<edbian> johnnymac: I find it good practice to stop when I do repetative things and ask: how could I do this in the command line?  And simply force myself to use it instead
<jdu> johnnymac, at any rate, if you are pretty new to bash, linuxcommand.org provides a pretty good jumping off point.
<johnnymac> but really understanding how linux works
<adriana> Sorry
<DasEi> johnnymac: for shorting cmds /etc/bash.bashrc is good doing aliases/functions, if you want a nighttrain, try emacs XD
<jdu> vim!
<bove> how do I set up sendmail in Ubuntu 8.10?
<nsahoo> why does the firefox 3.5 installation calls itself shiretoko? can't I get the official firefox 3.5 version?
<johnnymac> DasEi: ok thanks
<luca> adriana: really I have no clue about it, but i'll google a little
<robi2> I need to connect a midi keyboard to my ubuntu pc through an external usb device.. and I can't make it work..
<wahnfrieden_> is there an easy way to add window tiling to gnome? or should I get some other WM
<hipitihop> does anyone know how to resolve this 'Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64'
<wahnfrieden_> I have a widescreen so I always like to have things side by side
<adriana> luca, thank you very much!
<DasEi> robi2: manufacturer ? hardwareinfo ?
<luca> http://www.petitiononline.com/vialinux/petition.html
<luca> adriana: i think the drivers suck then :P
<jdu> wahnfrieden_, you can choose a different wm that is compatible with gnome. ie  you just have to switch out metacity for something tiling.
<luca> adriana: the "via" module should be the graphic driver
<luca> so you're actually using it
<wahnfrieden_> oh
<robi2> Dasei: the midi interface is 'Prodipe 4i4o'
<wahnfrieden_> can you recommend something?
<happy> hi can some1 tell me how to install .exe files on Ubuntu?
<hipitihop> robi2: have you tried Jack ?
<wahnfrieden_> happy, .exe are windows files. Try WINE, or virtualbox
<adriana> Hehe, Know I can blame the driver!
<hilaire> not easy to say. visite ubuntu.com
<luca> happy: that's not really how things work....
<robi2> hipitihop: yes.. it doesn't see it..
<johnnymac> How does 'init' start?
<r3l1c> ubuntu 9.01 I checked "Remember Programs at log out" under startup programs. Then I unchecked it because I didn't like it. the programs are still coming up and its driving me CRAZY!!!!! can anyone help?
<DasEi> robi2: sounds exotic, no brand/ info-sticker on it ?
<thiebaude> since i have firefox 3.5 can i get rid of firefox 3?
<jdu> wahnfrieden,  well, with a few patches, dwm behaves nicely with gnome, but I would look into wmii, xmonad, etc and see what they say about gnome support.
<johnnymac> what triggers 'init'?
<hipitihop> robi2: sorry that is all I needed and all I know
<th0r> johnnymac: you might want to check out tldp.org...they have some really good books covering such details
<robi2> dasei: the brand is Prodipe. The model is 4i4o
<wahnfrieden_> I tried  xmonad but it seems to need lots of hand configuration to work, only seems targeted at 'power users'/tweakers so far
<jdu> johnnymac,     bios -> boot loader -> initramfs -> kernel -> init             iirc
<th0r> johnnymac: also check some of the tutorials on the web about linux runlevels
<r3l1c> windows and windows start when I log in...
<r3l1c> help please
<luca> r3l1c: those were the windows you left open when logging out
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i got this in my logwatch today
<r3l1c> no I closed them, they are the windows that were there last time I logged on...
<Hilikus> A total of 1 possible successful probes were detected
<Hilikus> anyone knows what that means?
<r3l1c> I closed all the windows and logged out and they still come up anyway
<Hilikus> (the following URLs
<Hilikus> contain strings that match one or more of a listing of strings that
<Hilikus> indicate a possible exploit):
<Hilikus> sorry
<johnnymac> i see. is the /bin and /sbin part of the kernel? is root part of the kernel?
<jdu> r3l1c, is this in gnome, xfce, what?
<r3l1c> gnome
<robi2> dasei: if you want to see the device on the web: http://www.prodipe.com/index.php?ml=16&cat=3&lang=9&pidpress=192
<bastidrazor> r3l1c, system>preferences>startup applications.. you can uncheck the applications that are startings.
<r3l1c> did it'
<r3l1c> and they still come up
<DasEi> robi2: google brought to me, but saying win/mac, frst thought on that would be try ubuntu-studio
<jdu> r3l1c, check to see if the programs are in ~/config/autostart
<r3l1c> checking, thanks
<robi2> dasei: :( ubuntustudio freezes on my pc..
<hipitihop> does anyone know if it is possible to connect a softphone like twinkle to an ATA ? so that it uses the ATA's codecs etc ?
<jdu> johnnymac, no.   and / is the logical beginning of the filesystem
<robi2> there must be something buggy with the realtime kernel.. I'm not alone with that problem..
<jdu> johnnymac, /bin, /sbin are where many basic binaries are stored.  /usr/bin  contains binaries more likely to be used by the user
<johnnymac> So the filesystem is not part of the kernel?
<jdu> johnnymac, correct
<gogeta> johnnymac: lol no
<r3l1c> jdu:  no not in there, these are nautilus windows that are popping up
<jdu> r3l1c, hmm.  have you modified things in any way: start up scripts, .xinitrc  .xsession etc.
<r3l1c> jdu:  its under session-state
<r3l1c> thanks
<jdu> r3l1c, good.
<r3l1c> I love learning new things
<r3l1c> :)
<Kangarooo> r3l1c, all is ok now? so where did you removed them? i have the same problem.. i unchecked to remember but it remembered last remebering.
<jdu> r3l1c, at least the problem is better than having parts of the desktop not start (like the toolbars) because of session management :)
<r3l1c> Kangarooo:  ~/.config/session-state
<DasEi> robi2: far away from doing music-mastering, I tried it (studio) once on low spec-box, and it did well, though google can't find any linux-related to tat mixer, so guess not;; you'd have to find out which usb-chip is in there, if a modul exists and then still need a soft for it ; did you try the win soft >> wine ?
<mfillpot> Can someone help to to setup ubuntu 9.04 to boot through another OSs occurance of grub?
<r3l1c> jdu:  yeah true, that would be worse, and happens if you remove ubuntu-desktop
<jdu> r3l1c, nothing happens if you remove ubuntu-desktop except it is not suggested if you want to upgrade
<r3l1c> jdu:  I have never had that be the case
<rufuscure> whats the best way to secure my computer, a firewall?
<hilaire> how can I setup 3d EFFECTS in xfce ?
<rufuscure> and does ubuntu come with one
<r3l1c> I can never get to a desktop, I have always had to reinstall the package from bash
<gogeta> rufuscure: yes ubuntu has one by defult no ports are open
<rufuscure> so as long as i keep all my ports closed then i should be fine?
<Kangarooo> r3l1c, you deleted it all? and in gui its not possible to edit?
<mfillpot> rufuscure: Ubuntu and all Linux distros come with the iptables firewall, you can find a GUI application to configure it
<gogeta> rufuscure: linux in nature it pretty secure
<r3l1c> Kangarooo:  i backed up then deleted, didn't want to edit but that is a fair question
<mfillpot> Can anyone help me with a grub configuration?
<rufuscure> Ok, is it possible to use ubuntu to secure my windows PC?
<Kangarooo> yes r3l1c thats good backuping saves if something bad hapens but for usual user what to do? gui?
<Kangarooo> gui would be safer..
<jdu> rufuscure, you mean as a firewall to your windows PC?
<mfillpot> rufuscure: you can turn ubuntu into a proxy to span, cache and block traffic going to your windows systems.
<mfillpot> s/span/scan/
<rufuscure> JdU - I guess so? Mfillpot - Yeah like what you just said
<_Space_Case_> rufuscure: firestarter is a gui for iptables
<r3l1c> Kangarooo:  I am looking at one of the .Desktop files, the insides are pretty cool, you can change which desktop window they open in
<jlaroche> THANKS GUYS! I fixed my dualboot situation! Have a great saturday night everyone!
<oDesk> hello, i want to get my builtin modem "Agere systems" to work into Jaunty 9.04 ?? any working method
<robi2> dasei: if I type 'cat /dev/sndstat' it shows the usb midi interface as: 'Midi devices: 2: USB Midi 4i4o'
<rufuscure> apt-get install iptables ?
<mfillpot> rufuscure: lookup a program called squid and read up on the configurations, you will find it very useful
<robi2> but lsmod doesn't show it.. I suppose that means it doesn't load any module for it..
<rufuscure> okay, thanks
<mfillpot> rufuscure: iptables is installed in the kernel by default
<VCoolio> I did "alien package.tar.gz" then installed the deb and now "command not found" while everything is in /usr/bin etc, if I do "locate" it is there, but executing fails ??
<r3l1c> Kangarooo:  you can set height and width...
<gogeta> !dialup | oDesk
<ubottu> oDesk: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<happy> is there any1 that can help me with getting keygen?
<Kangarooo> r3l1c, what? about what your talking? about gui type startup editing? where is it located?
<oDesk> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<gogeta> oDesk: same link
<oDesk> gogeta: yes
<r3l1c> Kangarooo:  ~/.config/session-state/*.Desktop  "Remember after I log off" creates these .Desktop files they can be altered
<Guest47500> luca: still can't get it to work :(
<Guest47500> the light on the controller is blinking whenever i run the program
<Guest47500> but im not sure how to flush
<_Space_Case_> rufuscure: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<nsahoo> are there any dualmonitor wallpaper for ubuntu?
<johnliu> "子进程·post-installation script·返回了错误号·1"
<johnliu> why?
<r3l1c> Kangarooo:  These are configuration files for the Desktop
<Kangarooo> r3l1c, ah cool yes :) thats advanced but is also somewhere a place to change with check/uncheck or delete last remembered state? or mange them?
<r3l1c> yeah if they keep coming up
<johnliu> "子进程·post-installation script·返回了错误号·1"
<johnliu>  why?
<bjorkintosh> does silverlight work on ubuntu?
<r3l1c> you can find them and delete them
<r3l1c> or alter them
<Blizzerand> blackbeard : You could  use gnome-do . Its similar to silverlight
<johnliu> who can help me ?
<Blizzerand> bjorkintosh :You could use gnome-do . Its similar to silverlight
<luca> johnliu: i don't understand your language.
<mfillpot> will anyone try to help me with the grub configuration to boot ubuntu?
<DasEi> mfillpot: k
<bjorkintosh> Blizzerand, gnome-do?
<DasEi> mfillpot: you got two hd's ..
<Blizzerand> bjorkintosh : Well try this link http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Main_Page
<bjorkintosh> will it play the feynman lectures on microsoft's site?
<bjorkintosh> ... i tried installing moonlight to no avail.
<DasEi> mfillpot:one is grub on , on the other is also linux, and you want to put it in the menu, nor ?
<johnliu> when i update or add a program,there is some error like this: "子进程·post-installation script·返回了错误号·1"
<bjorkintosh> the install was succesful, but it played nothing on the page.
<nsahoo> no dual monitor wallpapers?
<mfillpot> DasEi: I have grub pre-installed and configured to boot Slackware, I installed ubuntu without installing the bootload and modified the menu.lst file to point to the vmlinux and initrd.img files, am I missing something?
<nsahoo> for buntu
<Blizzerand> bjorkintosh : You mean that *silverlight* which I am not sure about . <sorry can't help you>
<bucky> bjorkintosh: did you install moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<bjorkintosh> everything, bucky.
<bjorkintosh> and also mono.
<VCoolio> bjorkintosh: it will only support silverlight 1.0
<bjorkintosh> oh. :(
<mfillpot> DasEi: my menu.lst entry is pastebinned  http://pastebin.ca/31
<Kangarooo> VCoolio, wow its very great. also other file managers should have it. maybe it can be modified to use not only in file managers but also in Obmenu?
<bucky> bjorkintosh: dpkg -l moonlight-plugin-mozilla  what does it say
<mfillpot> DasEi: sorry wrong link ... http://pastebin.ca/1499632
<DasEi> mfillpot: crystal ball.. you need to give the right identifiers in menu, ah paste;   and give root in menu.lst being /boot  of ubuntu
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: it works with anything that has customizable actions; you can run the script from commandline also with a file (although it will pop up the window, it's not cli-only)
<DasEi> mfillpot: furtheron /boot ~ buntu needs bootflag on
<bjorkintosh> bucky, it says 1.01
<sfire> how in the heck do I play a encrypted DVD... I have tried everything I can find on the net
<haagar> there is a *preview* of moonlight 2 which supports silverlight 2 at http://go-mono.com/moonlight-preview/
<sfire> added sources.. all kinds of stuff
<sfire> using 9.10
<sebsebseb> sfire: libdvdcss2
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mfillpot> DasEi: I am thinking that ubuntu is using identifiers that I do not use for slack, the boot partition is set to bottable and is working perfectly for my Slackware installations
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  sfire
<ubottu> sfire: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mfillpot> DasEi: Am I missing something from my grub entry to boot ubuntu?
<DasEi> mfillpot: didn't you speak of two hds ?
<bucky> bjorkintosh: try these test pages http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/MoonlightStatus.aspx
<bjorkintosh>  okay. have you tried it, haagar ?
<mfillpot> DasEi: I have two Hds, but only one is holding data.  I installed Ubuntu on another partition on my primary HD alongside the Slack partitions
<haagar> bjorkintosh, nope
<hereAndThere> how do you know the model of the gfx card ?
<DasEi> mfillpot: I can paste you a menu.lst, one second, but on the first look, the identifiers aren't right ((hd0,0) is mbr of first hd))
<ILMAN9> Hello i would like to know which C Compiler should i use (i want it comfotable with GUI)..
<bucky> gcc ?
<mfillpot> the first HD has the bootloader, the boot partition and all Os installations
<edbian> ILMAN9: The gnu C compiler gcc.  Is there any other option?
<DasEi> mfillpot: can you paste a su(do) fdisk -l ?
<ChoK> icc
<ChoK> but no gui
<ILMAN9> well something like Dev or Visual Studio..
<bjorkintosh> bucky it works there.
<ChoK> emacs can provide a gui though
<hereAndThere> i have an nvidia
<hereAndThere> i need to know what model it is :S
<centinul> Has anyone successfully gotten the VT6656 USB WiFi working on Jaunty?
<hereAndThere> any help ?
<bucky> bjorkintosh: you're having a versioning problem between 1.0 and 2.0
<mfillpot> DasEi: http://pastebin.ca/S:1499636
<eric__> Hey do you guys know the best languge for hackuing?
<eric__> hacking
<FrankQC> hereAndThere: try installing lshw-gtk
<ChoK> try ASM
<FrankQC> hereAndThere: and check your video card model
<ILMAN9> its depends..
<bjorkintosh> bucky, is there anything to be done about it?
<Bookman> How to get a webcam working in ubuntu 9.04?  What program works?
<mfillpot> DasEi: my pastebin widget is acting up .. http://pastebin.ca/1499637
<bucky> ILMAN9: eclipse
<ILMAN9> 10x
<ILMAN9> i will check it out
<eric__> aw bookman i have the same problem
<bucky> bjorkintosh: someone just gave you the site for 2.0
<FrankQC> ILMAN9: What do you need? Is it a syntax highlighting ''notepad''?
<DasEi> mfillpot: slow down a little, I'm human ;-)
<VCoolio> hereAndThere: try this: lspci | grep -i vga
<sabily_> #linuxac
<bjorkintosh> i'll have to try it later.
<bjorkintosh> party time.
<bucky> bjorkintosh: there isn't a 2.0 version in the repos
<ILMAN9> well yes
<hereAndThere> Thank you VCoolio
<hereAndThere> :D
<Bookman> eric__: if you find a solution, let me know.
<ILMAN9> FrankQC , do u have any ?
<FrankQC> ILMAN9: I just use 'gedit'
<FrankQC> ILMAN9: You can have tens of programming language syntax highlighting in it
<ILMAN9> well i am a newbe with linux , can u help me..
<ILMAN9> ?
<FrankQC> ILMAN9: Perl, C, C++, C#, PHP, PHP, Java, Javascript, HTML, etc
<johnnymac> do NFS and Samba do the same thing?
<eric__> i wiil bookman just stay here
<mfillpot> DasEi: sorry, I have been using slackware and fedora for around a decade now. I am just trying to figure out what is wrong with me menu.lst file
<Blizzerand> mfillpot : Do you have Ubuntu Live CD with you
<RobotCow> can someone help with a 64-bit issue? http://pastebin.com/f2c0deaab
<Bookman> eric__: moving to another machine....
<mfillpot> BlinkyToon: yes, but I will not overwrite my current grub installation
<mfillpot> Blizzerand: : yes, but I will not overwrite my current grub installation
<eric__> what do you mean bookman?
<Blizzerand> mfillpot : No but have a look at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zenlunatic> mfillpot, fedora only out like 5 years
<Blizzerand> mfillpot ; Even though it is specialised for windows it worked for me when I tried to dual boot fedora and Ubuntu
<mfillpot> zen0: I was using red hat prior to fedora
<DasEi> mfillpot: grub mostly uses blkid's nowadays, which makes it much easier to not mess partiton-labels, what I can see now already is that you have given wrong partitions
<mfillpot> 0,0 or sda1 is my boot partition... sda6 is my ubuntu installation, the partitions are correct
<Surlent777> would anyone have any idea why my computer is forcibly being shut down at random? It'll go off either at the GRUB screen or shortly after booting. I installed a 4 inch, 12 volt fan this afternoon, and it was all running fine, for several hours. Then, as I was in XP at the time, playing Oblivion, I did a Windows Update, browsed the internet a bit, and then restarted. That's when the trouble started. Unplugging the new fan seems to have st
<mfillpot> Blizzerand: The guide is not helping, it is not telling me where my configuration is slawed
<mfillpot> s/slawed/flawed/
<ChoK> Surlent777, your cpu is too hot
<Surlent777> ChoK: That makes no sense. Why then would *unplugging* the new fan cause the system to boot properly?
<plutojazz_> ..
<mfillpot> My boot partitions holds folders that contain the boot files for each distro
<elky> Surlent777, power consumption, i'd guess.
<eric__> Are any of you guys a technition for ubuntu?
<eric__> PM me
<Kalmi> Surlent777, +1 for power consumption...
<eric__> i have a problem w/ hooking up a web cam
<Surlent777> elky: But the fan was working fine for almost six hours, even during intensive activity (ie high-end gaming)
<Surlent777> then all of a sudden after I reboot, I get this crap
<Kalmi> Surlent777, if the power supply is overloaded, it gets weaker over time
<elky> Surlent777, you did updates, did that include drivers?
<Blizzerand> mfillpot : It reconfigures grub and you should have no trouble having a wonderful time with ubuntu . And I am not sure what you mean by that last post
<Surlent777> elky: no idea. I didn't watch it this time.
<Blizzerand> mfillpot : And likely you won't lose your Slackware
<elky> Surlent777, wait, windows updates triggered this?
<DasEi> mfillpot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221553/   is a typical enttry from menu.lst, now we need to know how you organized your os-hd
<Surlent777> elky: I don't know. I was browsing at the time as well, and after WU finished, I restarted. then this all started
<mfillpot> Blizzerand: If it use an autoconfiguration of grub it will use the boot dir in my ubuntu installation (not my boot partition) and will loose my slackware settings, I cannot use an auto-tool.  The line about the partitions was to DasEi.
<Surlent777> I almost fear I got a virus somehow, so I have BitDefender going all out
<won517> sp
<mfillpot> DasEi: how do I find the uuid?
<DasEi> mfillpot: sudo blkid for ubuntu su blkid ?
<mfillpot> DasEi: is there a way to get that from the installed files from outside of ubuntu?
<mfillpot> DasEi: I am running slackware because ubuntu won't boot
<DasEi> mfillpot:if your linux (I wonder..) can't do it , a live would do it, but you can also use /dev/sdaXX
<elky> Surlent777, well it doesnt sound like anything ubuntu did.
<Surlent777> elky: probably not. If it's software related, it's either from WU or a virus
<blahblah> can't get ttyUSB0 to flush :/
<DasEi> mfillpot:su blkid    gives you nothing ?
<mfillpot> DasEi: should I use the boot partition or the root partition as an argument?
<christopher> how do i tell what type of proc my system is running?
<komentarze_listy> anyone know how to change the irssi colors ? like... the nick colors... etc
<Kalmi> christopher, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Surlent777> elky: I just don't understand how I could be using this fan and playing Oblivion and all that, have it work for six hours, and then suddenly on a reboot it's tripping over itself left and right
<DasEi> mfillpot:the uuid is the /  , menu.lst root= is ubuntu's boot, (hx,y) counts from 0 , whereas sdx  counts from 1
<christopher> ty kalmi
<mfillpot> DasEi: thank you for your help, I will try it with the boot uuid. brb
<Paavi2_0> komentarze_listy: that's pretty thoroughly documented on http://irssi.org
<komentarze_listy> Paavi2_0: I'll give a look
<komentarze_listy> Paavi2_0: thanks
<DasEi> mfillpot: other solution : backup mbr, use supergrubdisk to get correct entrys
<DasEi> gnarf
<elky> Surlent777, this is a channel for Ubuntu technical support, and it's busy enough with just that stuff. You could ask in ##hardware or ##windows i guess.
<Paavi2_0> komentarze_listy: you're welcome
<Surlent777> elky: I wasn't aware of a #hardware and this was the only place I could think of. Thanks.
<_u2pop_> where can i download the ubuntu .iso file for laptop ?
<padd1> www.ubuntu.com
<_u2pop_> cause from the site ubuntu.com they show me .img file
<_u2pop_> wtf is .img
<padd1> U can use the same thing
<padd1> it's sorta like an iso
<Paddy_NI> There are no img files on ubuntu.com
<padd1> just use a normal burning tool
<padd1> yeah
<padd1> usually it's .iso
<Paddy_NI> img is not used on ubuntu.com at all
<_u2pop_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=unr-newest&mirror=&arch=i386
<_u2pop_> Download URL: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<_u2pop_> Ubuntu Edition: Ubuntu 9.04 netbook-remix
<_u2pop_> Computer Platform: i386
<_u2pop_> Download Location: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<FloodBot3> _u2pop_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_u2pop_> is .img
<padd1> k, that's netbook remix
<padd1> if ur using a normal laptop, use the desktop edition
<_u2pop_> i want a ubuntu for laptop then
<_u2pop_> really?
<padd1> yep
<Paddy_NI> yes
<_u2pop_> cool
<padd1> netbook remix is for small screens
<_u2pop_> then i dont need to download it :P
<Paavi2_0> _u2pop_: pick the normal .iso unless you want to for some reason or other install the netbook remix
<_u2pop_> i have the desktop too
<durando> i have ubuntu 9.04 64bit host and cannot make vmware workstation work with alsa sound, i have tried a few different methods of getting the alsa-oss wrapper to work.  Anyone have suggestions?
<Paddy_NI> netbook remix is for.. netbooks :P
<padd1> unless U have a slow or old laptop
<_u2pop_> k
<Paavi2_0> !u | padd1
<ubottu> padd1: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<padd1> lol
<_u2pop_> so i can use the desktop ubuntu for a normal laptop
<_u2pop_> cool then
<padd1> yep
<padd1> anyone help me with a broken dependency?
<uknown> is there a way to see if my drivers are installed correctly
<centinul> Has anyone successfully gotten the VT6656 USB WiFi working on Jaunty?
<padd1> was installing kubuntu into ubuntu
<johnliu> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<padd1> and now, my kdelibs-data is gone
<_Space_Case_> _u2pop_: i have ubuntu on my laptop works just fine
<johnliu> how to deal with it?
<padd1> and, it gets a dpkg error when trying to process installing the package:
<johnliu> yeah
<mfillpot> DasEi: The problem was not with the config, the uuid is not needed.
<padd1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8_all.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<padd1> how can I get the file kdelibs-data?
<padd1> I've tried deleting the file and reinstalling
<gogeta> padd the files bad
<DasEi> mfillpot: you solved it ?
<gogeta> padd1: sudo apt-get clean
<padd1> cool thanks mate
<mfillpot> DasEi: The problem was that I forgot to create a symlink from the /boot/boot/ dir to the /boot/ubuntu directory
<gogeta> so it redownloads\
<padd1> I'll try
<padd1> I get this error, gogeta:
<mfillpot> DasEi: eventhough the boot partition is rederenced I still has to make referenced from with the directory to a /boot/ subdirectory
<padd1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8_all.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<padd1> wait, soz
<padd1> wrong one
<DasEi> mfillpot: or give the correct root=/dev/ident
<padd1> gogeta: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<padd1> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<mfillpot> DasEi: I had all of the correct partition entries
<the-vava> what is the initram ?
<dmb> is there a way to see why a kernel paniced?
<dmb> after rebooting?
<gogeta> padd1: spmethings using atp
<padd1> oh synaptic
<padd1> one sec
<DasEi> mfillpot: if I got you right, you have two /boot ,slack and fedora (ore even more), this and the entry for / have to be correct
<padd1> gogeta: thanks, it's redownloading
<DasEi> mfillpot: fedora zz ubuntu*
<mfillpot> DasEi: Do you want to see the entire menu.lst entry to understand the build?
<DasEi> mfillpot: is it working ? sure
<brummbaer> evening all!
<padd1> k, worked. Thanks so much Gogeta
<necroforest> Is there some way of disabling the capability of locking the Linux audio driver?
<brummbaer> i've got a strange issue, trying to ping anything from my box > err msg: "ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted"  i've already confirmed i've setuid root on the executable, anybody know where else to look?
<necroforest> I have this constant problem with Firefox (specifically Flash) and Amarok having sound driver wars.
<mfillpot> DasEi: It is working like a charm, but I am back in slackware64-current now.  Here is the list: http://pastebin.ca/1499655
<otto_> halo
<the-vava> necroforest: one does not play sound? one crashes?
<necroforest> the-vava, if i play a flash video and then start amarok, it complains it can't open the sound device
<necroforest> I have to kill firefox and restart amarok
<the-vava> necroforest, are you using pulseaudio, oss or alsa?
<chs200123> Tonight is my first night ever trying linux. I tried to install and cannot get past this error: GRUB Loading stage1.5. Grub Loading, please wait... Error 2
<necroforest> if i have amarok playing and start firefox, i have to kill amarok and firefox and restart firefox to play a flash video
<necroforest> ALSA
<chs200123> anyone know what this is?
<chs200123> Im running a raid with mediashield
<sebsebseb> chs200123: oh
<necroforest> It's Intel HD audio (ICH10), if that matters
<eggenz7> trying to get ubuntu minimal to load on a dell poweredge 2500....cd boots up..but after the kernel loads the system freezes..says loading initrd.gz .........................................ready. then a blinking cursor
<mfillpot> DasEi: I am cleaning out the old commented test entries from my file now.
<sebsebseb> chs200123: you can  Google and find out what error 2 is,  but  the bot stuff might also be useful
<DasEi> mfillpot: heh, that's cruel ;-), I once set up a mutliboot (xp, ubu8.04, 8.10) but then seperated the /boot as own partis before, you used subdirs ?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  chs200123
<ubottu> chs200123: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chs200123> can anyonebot stuff?
<the-vava> necroforest, i have the same problems. rhythmbox can't playback if vlc is running or other programs make problems with the audio drivers. i wonder when those problems will be gone forever.. wish..
<necroforest> ugh
<necroforest> so annoying
<chs200123> ok, ill give it a shot, thanks
<mfillpot> DasEi: I used subdirs, so that I can copy the updated /boot/ files from each OS into an independent directory rather than risking name conflicts and overwritten files
<necroforest> there's really no good reason i can think of to have an exclusive lock on the sound device anyways
<necroforest> the-vava, what sound card do you have?
<syockit> Is there a page explaining how files are sorted according filenames i.e. filename order rules? I can't comprehend why 1.txt comes after [2].txt but before [a].txt
<reaper> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to reconize xd card readers?
<jrhicks_> hello
<DasEi> mfillpot: you did that with the textinstaller ?
<sebsebseb> chs200123: someone else Googled for you, when I  told him about this.   stage 2 error 2  2 : Bad file or directory type  This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<blahblah> luca: it's the guy with the servo problem. Even when calling fflush() it still won't work
<eggenz7> what the some of the causing of the kernel hanging on a live cd?
<jrhicks_> help installing vnc server
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  jrhicks_
<ubottu> jrhicks_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<blahblah> im sure the data is getting there since the led is blinking
<mfillpot> DasEi: I installed grub manually and told it to use the files and list off of the /boot partition, then manually edited the file structure and menu.lst file
<chs200123> sebsebseb: im not really sure what all that means, but thank you
<DasEi> !bootoptions | eggenz7
<ubottu> eggenz7: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mfillpot> DasEi: It seems to be the easiest and cleanest way to maintain multiple installations
<sebsebseb> chs200123: yeah me either, or him
<chs200123> lol
<mfillpot> DasEi: also since grub is reading the file rather than and mbr immage I am edit the menu.lst file from any OS and the changes are immediate
<swoody> can anyone help me to get multiple video cards to work in Ubuntu? Currently it will give me a CLI login screen, and it won't start anything graphical with two cards installed??
<DasEi> mfillpot: this what I like uuids for, that recent system was totally crypted and I used an external (non grub) bootloader
<sebsebseb> chs200123: maybe  the  /boot/grub  stuff has been installed in a werid place,   which also means your menu.lst is,   or simpally the  menu.lst entrys aren't detecing your partition properly
<the-vava> necroforest, Intel HD Audio Controller (ICH8 Family)
<necroforest> hmm, could be a driver issue
<arand> mfillpot: from the grub manual error two is "This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO."
<chs200123> im wondering if this has something to do with my raid configuration
<mfillpot> DasEi: I was forced to move from lilo to grub because my HD mbr is too small to hold a lilo image
<sebsebseb> chs200123: http://www.ubuntuforums.org is also good by the way
<edbian> mfillpot: lilo is old news anyways ;)
<chs200123> thankyou
<mfillpot> arand: I knew that it could not find something that was needed, I was jsut too slow to figure out that it is due to a missing symlink.
<sebsebseb> chs200123: well it's a Grub error so it's not exactly distro specific and so  ##linux could be useful the general Linux channal
<DasEi> mfillpot: a little more geeky that, especially if fs messes up under encryption, is what I like separate partitons for (is only one sys in the worse)
<mfillpot> edbian: I prefer lilo for the simplicity
<jrhicks_> is there a native firewall on ubuntu desktop?
<EvolutionXtinct> hey guys i'm having a issue with my eth0. for some reason it can not ping outside my network. I can ping other systems in my network segment, my resolv.conf and interfaces.conf files are setup correctly but still can't ping
<jrhicks_> or better yet; what is the command to find a running firewall?
<willm> jrhicks are yo
<mfillpot> DasEi: only my home partition is encrypted, the others are not necessary on a home system
<sebsebseb> chs200123: well  I expect it's something to do with how your RAID is set up
<jrhicks_> willm ?
<willm> jrhicks are you talking about iptables?
<willm> sorry my computer is screwy
<EvolutionXtinct> hey guys i'm having a issue with my eth0. for some reason it can not ping outside my network. I can ping other systems in my network segment, my resolv.conf and interfaces.conf files are setup correctly but still can't ping
<arand> mfillpot: ah, didn't realise you'd already solved it :)
<arand> EvolutionXtinct: can you browse to them?
<jrhicks_> willm px -x | grep iptable does not return anything
<EvolutionXtinct> i am connected via SSH to the box from another box
<mfillpot> arand: the problem was PEBKAC, the issue was fixed with ln -s
<jrhicks_> willm oops .... ps -x | grep iptable does not reutnr anything
<EvolutionXtinct> so it see's internal but not external
<willm> ok let me look for a second
<jrhicks_> willm thx
<DasEi> mfillpot: intersting thought to bring additional os'es in /boot - subdir, would never have thought of that
<n2diy> why would my RSA key change?
<EvolutionXtinct> arand do you havce any other ideas?
<mfillpot> DasEi: I have been working with Linux for quite a while and have dealt with many issues, the best tools you have are good organization in the FS and config files
<willm> I did find a man page for iptables
<mfillpot> DasEi: Now do you understand the partition setup on my system?
<EvolutionXtinct> argh! any ideas :( i don't know why its having this issue anyway to totally flush its DNS enteries
<willm> @jrhicks: you can also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<DasEi> mfillpot: think so at least, you'are root in menu-lst first view confuses (uuid of ubuntu><erm, same /??) , but sure, that's /boot , ubu is in subdir
<DasEi> your*
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone got any ideas?
<|ckosloff|> anybody know how to install wireless driver ath9k in jaunty?
<mfillpot> DasEi: If you are interested in looking, the tree output for my boot partition is in pastebin   http://pastebin.ca/1499666
<willm> @Evolution: have you checked the firewall to make sure that things aren't being blocked?
<gogeta> mfillpot: lol slack
<EvolutionXtinct> i don't believe its enabled, its a dekiwiki ubuntu VM image, but the resolv.conf and interfaces file looked correct
<EvolutionXtinct> but it has been working, just moved things over to a new network IP scheme
<brummbaer> *additional info re: previous question, i tried restoring the original /etc/sysctl.conf file, as i'd made some security mods... no good. on the other hand, if i flush IPTables, with 'sudo iptables -f' i can ping out w/ no err.
<mfillpot> slack is my preferred, but I am installing ubuntu so I can help some ubuntu users in my LUG with their problems.
<gogeta> mfillpot: why you whant linux hard mode
<willm> @Evolution: did you change anything inside the vm when you changed to ip scheme?
<necroforest> what's wrong with slackware?
<|ckosloff|> anybody can help with wireless?
<mfillpot> gogeta: I like knowing that I have full control of my system and that all installed apps and libraries are unmodified
<bthompso1> hey guys i had an nvida video card and install an ATI card....to get dual monitors...i boot up and it can't display the screen this is an older higher end AGP card...im only on a p4 system...so it should have a driver..
<gogeta> necroforest: knothing
<bthompso1> how do i set the new card up..im running in low graphics mode now.
<jrhicks_> can I monitor the firewall
<abstortedminds1> does 9.04 server come with X/Gnome by default or is that optional?
<willm> @jrhicks: you should be able to
<mfillpot> abstortedminds1: in server GUi is optional
<Bookman> how to troubleshoot the audio on this site: http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/apollo11_radio/
<abstortedminds1> k well i need to install VMware server on it, so its basically an option i can check to put GUI on it?
<willm> @jrhicks: I haven't used iptables in a while so I don't know of any programs that will do it, but I think that there is a gui program
<chrisn2323> can someone help me with my wireless problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7639118#post7639118
<jrhicks_> O
<jrhicks_> I'm getting ... "can't open file '/home/owner/.Xresources'
<jrhicks_> "
<Brian__> can someone tell me how i can run microsoft office 2007 in ubuntu
<DasEi> mfillpot: nice overview, I'd do exteneded and subpartitions, where needed and track them with labels(names) and uuid, a blkid would help my rusty brain in a convienent manner then, too
<chrisn2323> u cant
<jrhicks_> when I run /home/owner/.vnc/xstartup
<gogeta> Bookman: i think only mplayer withh the mozilla plugin and w32codecs can do wma
<chrisn2323> Brian__ openoffice is a nice alternative
<chrisn2323> you cant run msoffice though
<willm> @jrhicks: I am not sure with that, I don't know that much about the firewall, sorry
<Brian__> open office doesn't work
<_u2pop_> guys if i have the cd ubuntu 7.04
<Brian__> it crashed
<sebsebseb> chrisn2323: you can run Microsoft Office most of it
<Bookman> gogeta: how to install that?
<_u2pop_> how can i upgrade to 9.04 in terminal ?
<chrisn2323> explain Brian__
<chrisn2323> you could also use abiword too
<Brian__> openoffice frequently crashes
<Brian__> is slow
<chrisn2323> hmm it doesnt for me
<Brian__> and has tons of bugs
<Brian__> abiword doesn't open new office files
<sebsebseb> Brian__: might need to configure it a litlte not sure,  but  you can do Office 2007
<mneptok> Brian__: MS-Office will be slower
<DasEi> mfillpot: k, let's not go too far ot here, good to know you solved it, nice lesson :)
<jrhicks_> thanks willm for the try :)
<willm> jrhicks: NP
<sebsebseb> Brian__: give KOffice a try as well, if your having issues with Open Office
<_u2pop_> guys if i have the cd ubuntu 7.04
<_u2pop_> how can i upgrade to 9.04 in terminal ?
<mfillpot> DasEi: Thanks for your help. ;)
<gogeta> Bookman: http://www.medibuntu.org/ add that repo then install mplayer mplayer-plugin and w32codecs
<mfillpot> now to install a few useful tools in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: first you have to upgrade  to  7.10,  then you can upgrade to 8.04
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: then you would have to upgrade to 8.10  and then to 9.04
<willm> @_u2pop: I don't know if you can do the double hop
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: 8.04 is the long term support  now a 8.04.3
<gogeta> Bookman: i found the vlc plugin not to rely work
<chrisn2323> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7639118#post7639118
<chrisn2323> halp please
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: LTS's can be upgraded to the next one,  but  otherwise you got to go through all the releases
<_u2pop_> :/\
<_u2pop_> :/
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: you can upgrade an LTS to a later LTS, but you can't upgrade a  standard non LTS  release  to just any later version
<Sinister> why isnt there a menu for lxde to move and copy files ? and if there is why cant i find it ?
<_u2pop_> so is much better to download the iso
<_u2pop_> and finish problem hehe
<chrisn2323> ye
<chrisn2323> s
<bthompso1> how do i set the new card up..im running in low graphics mode now.
<sirninja> I'm trying to reverse the scrolling on my touchpad, but I want the scrolling on my mouse to stay the same. I've managed to reverse both with .Xmodmap, how would I set different 'pointer=blah' for my touchpad and my mouse?
<C-00000100> when i boot up, log in and it tells me that my user's home is not owned by my user, and then i cant access anything, i open a term and sudo -i and chown -R username:usergroup /home/username  and it tells me "permission denied",,,, any help out there?
<rufuscure> Whats the difference between an FTP server, and HTTP server
<chrisn2323> rufuscure servers that implement a different protocol
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: I guess so yeah,  and by the way 8.10 in certain ways is better than 9.04,  and once 9.10 is released at the end of October, many people will be clearn installing Ubuntu for the Ext4 which will be default :)   and got to clean install for full support
<willm> @chrisn2323: Have you tried to talk to the debian irc folks yet?
<chrisn2323> bthompso1 post your xorg.conf
<chrisn2323> yes willm non responsive
<rufuscure> I'd like to setup a server on ubuntu which I could log in to using telnet on my windows pc
<rufuscure> would that be FTP or HTTP
<thiebaude> _u2pop_: unless ppl have 9.04 with ext4 already
<chrisn2323> use ssh rufuscure
<MrPiracy> where are xchat config files located?
<rufuscure> ok i'll check it out
<willm> @chrisn2323: let me look at this for a minute and see what I can see
<dpupp> help.... i need help editing my menu.lst for booting windows and linux... I dont know what to put for root... hd0,0 or hd0,1 ?. .. im confused.
<gogeta> Bookman: its mozilla-mplayer not mplayer-plugin
<Paavi2_0> rufuscure: telnet is utterly unrecommended
<sebsebseb> thiebaude _u2pop   which is really for  more experienced users that know what they are doing, in case something goes wrong
<_u2pop_> k cool
<rufuscure> a telnet like program
<bthompso1> http://pastebin.com/m6d447e4c
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: very true
<chrisn2323> yes rufuscure use sshd on your linux box and putty on your windows one
<n2diy> ! dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<_u2pop_> when will be the 9.10 ?
<_u2pop_> soon?
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: 9.04 isn't 100%  stable in 9.04 or whatever
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: i pasted
<rufuscure> I want to log in to my ubuntu pc using a terminal from another pc basically
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: end of October like I already said
<Paavi2_0> rufuscure: ssh is perfect for that
<rufuscure> ok apt-get install ssh?
<_u2pop_> but if i download the 9.04 i can upgrade to 9.10 with no problem right?
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: 9.04 isn't 100% stable in 9.04???  I meant to put Ext4
<chrisn2323> bthompso1 try running nvidia -xconfig in your terminal
<chrisn2323> sshd rufuscure
<thiebaude> _u2pop_: it could be risky
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: its an ati card
<Paavi2_0> rufuscure: ssh is already installed, install sshd
<_u2pop_> :/
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: i had an nvida
<chrisn2323> then why is nvidia your driver bthompso1
<willm> @chrisn2323: I would have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832809
<chrisn2323> that might be your problem
<chrisn2323> change drivers
<MrPiracy> where are xchat config files located?
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: how?
<thiebaude> _u2pop_: 9.10 is still in delvelopement
<Bookman> gogeta: I have installed mozilla-mplayer, still no sound.  A playback bar comes up, just does not playback
<DasEi> rufuscure: ftp and http are different protocolls, for what you want put an ssh server on the lin box and use putty on windows-side
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_:  upgrading well  people need to clean install for full Ext4 support as I already said, because the  Ext3 to  Ext4 conversion isn't good enough
<chrisn2323> install the ati one bthompso1 and tell xorg to use it
<gogeta> Bookman: didd you install w32codecs
<dpupp> Can someone help me restore grub? i installed windows after linux and it mucked things up a bit. Im following a set of instructions, but im not sure what i need to replace with my own info instead of the tutorials info. Im stuck and making a "windows Stanza" .... help?
<arand> _u2pop_: Since 9.10 is not out of alpha it is per definition *problem*
<_u2pop_> but there are no beta for 9.10
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_u2pop_> ?
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: how do you do that
<_u2pop_> for download it
<Paavi2_0> rufuscure: the package is called openssh-server if i remember correctly
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: there's alpha2 at the moment, and I woudn't recommend it to you
<chrisn2323> bthompso1 which version of ubuntu do you have
<MrPiracy> dpupp, can u boot with the live cd?
<Paavi2_0> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<_u2pop_> k fine
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: 9.04
<thiebaude> _u2pop_: i have to agree with sebsebseb
<DasEi> mfillpot: ubuntu-tools ?
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: infact alpha2 can't even be dual booted with  other OS's at the moment as far as I know
<_u2pop_> so i will download the 9.04 then in octuber i will upgrade to 9.10
<chrisn2323> bthompso1 there should be a program that installs hardware drivers
<chrisn2323> its in some menu in gnome
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: i tried it didn't find anything
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: or  just do 8.04 for now 8.04.3  upgrade to it
<chrisn2323> then do sudo apt-get install nameofatidriver
<dpupp> MrPiracy, yeah i can boot with live cd and even without, but my options are wrong.
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: and  the  8.04  to 8.10  upgrade could be risky,  since  I have lost Internet connection after doing this, as well as other people
<_u2pop_> seb but if i download 8.04.3 i can upgrade to 9.10 in october ?
<MrPiracy> dpupp, oh, u want to restore grub's default options?
<arand> sebsebseb: is that grub2 issues? (Since I dual-boot happily so far...)
<bthompso1> chrisn2323: how doyou know what the name of it is.
<chrisn2323> google?
<dpupp> i want to restore grub, and add windows as a boot option.
<sebsebseb> arand: it was in the alpha2 notes, not sure how up to date they keep that
<Bookman> gogeta: yes, w32codecs installed
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: you won't be able to upgrade  8.04.3  to  9.10, but you could wait for 10.04  April  2010,  and then upgrade directly from 8.04.3  to 10.04
<MrPiracy> dpupp, boot into linux and manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arand> _u2pop_: well you will still have to go at it in three steps.
<dpupp> MrPiracy, right now, i tried restoring grub, but now it dont see windows... and i tried adding windows,  but it wont load it. it gives an error and throws me back at the grub menu.
<chrisn2323> willm i dont have 2 wireless cards...
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: ,but I already gave you a reason to clean install once 9.10 is out, so  you won't do that
<dpupp> MrPiracy, thats what im trying now.
<n2diy> chrisn2323: Following your qso with rufuscure, makes me think you might be able to help me? I'm using grsync and ssh to do backups. Just now, I got a host key verification error, the RSA host key has changed? Google tells me this could be because my DNS or ip address changed? I checked my ip address, and it is the same, can I check my dns address? How would I tell ssh about the new DNS?
<willm> Ok Let me look again
<dpupp> MrPiracy, but i dont know how to edit that file.
<_u2pop_> so is much better me to download 9.04 then in october upgrade to 9.10 and done
<MrPiracy> dpupp, there are several examples on how to boot a windows partition from grub
<chrisn2323> n2diy go into your router settings and give youself a static ip address
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: upgrade to 8.04.3  run that for now,  clean install when 9.10 is out :)
<MrPiracy> dpupp, are u on linux?
<_u2pop_> because that removing a installing and upgrading and steps
<chrisn2323> n2diy then configure your internet to use it
<thiebaude> the next desktop LTS will be april 2011
<dpupp> no, im in windows now on my desktop. i dont know a good irc client for linux
<dpupp> MrPiracy, no, im in windows now on my desktop. i dont know a good irc client for linux
<chrisn2323> dpupp try xchat
<thiebaude> :)
<_u2pop_> seb i have the cd 7.04
<MrPiracy> dpupp, try xChat, it's the best for me
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: you can do an Internet upgrade to 7.10, and then from that to 8.04.3
<_u2pop_> 7.04 to 8.04 then upgrade to 8.04.3
<gogeta> Bookman: its buffering for me
<arand> bthompso1: hardware drivers, under system > admin menu
<_u2pop_> geez
<dpupp> MrPiracy,  is it free?
<MrPiracy> dpupp, so all u need is to get to edit grub config file?
<willm> chrisn2323: what happens if you try to connect without security enabled?
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: I thought you had 7.04 already installed?
<MrPiracy> dpupp, yes, it's in synaptics
<Bookman> gogeta: funny, works on another Ubuntu 9.04machine, no issues
<chrisn2323> i dont know willm
<bthompso1> arand: then what nothing in there
<chrisn2323> i have wpa enabled
<gogeta> Bookman: if you have the vlc plugin installed it whont work
<willm> I would try that then
<chrisn2323> and im not going to change it
<arand> thiebaude: is it clearly defined (whole issue of maybe sync with debian etc...) ?
<dpupp> MrPiracy, yeah, i just want to add windows as a boot option. it used to just boot windows. but then i restopred grub... and then it would just boot linux. i want it to offer me the choice between the two with a 10 second count down.
<Bookman> gogeta: I have VLC plugin on the other machine that works
<thiebaude> arand: yea, i heard about that
<willm> chrisn2323: that way we can get a base for whether or not it is working
<chrisn2323> the point is it should be working regardless
<gogeta> Bookman: i tryed with vlc it didnt do anything
<MrPiracy> dpupp, get back to linux, go to terminal and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: oh lost you?   I thought you had 7.04 already instaleld
<EvolutionXtinct> argh not sure why this box can't see the internet
<EvolutionXtinct> all other boxes do.
<u2pop> seb not yet
<u2pop> i just have the cd
<arand> bthompso1: if you started that thing and it shows nothing, it means no hardware which needs those drivers are detected....
<sebsebseb> _u2pop_: oh you don't hve Ubuntu installed at all?
<MrPiracy> dpupp, a text editor will pop up showing u this file, it's acctually the menu grub will use to display
<gogeta> Bookman: just said wating
<u2pop> nop
<MrPiracy> dpupp, u can manually edit and insert ur windows partition
<u2pop> my another pc yes but is 9.04
<sebsebseb> u2pop: well in that case  get yourself an 8.10 or 9.04  CD and install that
<n2diy> chrisn2323: ok, do I need to check with my isp about this, I'm not sure if I need DHCP or not?
<u2pop> so i want to install to my laptop
<Bookman> Mine says Playing 0:00 (Streaming)
<sebsebseb> u2pop: did you ever do 8.10?
<MrPiracy> dpupp, it has some samples in the file, u can just uncomment them
<u2pop> nop\
<Bookman> gogeta: sorry....Mine says Playing 0:00 (Streaming)
<chrisn2323> n2diy is this on your lan?
<sebsebseb> u2pop: ok well makes sense to have one with 9.04   for now and the other with 8.10,  and then  clean install both once 9.10 is out
<dpupp> MrPiracy, i tried uncommenting them but it gives an error when i try selecting the option at boot time.
<dpupp> MrPiracy, do i need to move the uncommented text to the very bottom of the file?
<MrPiracy> dpupp, u probably didnt put the right parameters, can u pastebin ur menu.lst file?
<dpupp> actually fighting to get my system online as well... but first i want to fix os.
<dpupp> MrPiracy,  actually fighting to get my system online as well... but first i want to fix os.
<u2pop> k
<MrPiracy> dpupp, if u move it to the bottom, it will appear last
<n2diy> chrisn2323: yes, a cable modem connected to a four port wireless router.
<u2pop> where can i download the 8.10 ?
<chrisn2323> then dont contact your isp n2diy
<chrisn2323> log into your router
<bruenig> u2pop: you can always dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> u2pop: i'll get you the link, also before burning the ISO you should md5sum the CD
<chrisn2323> set a static ip for your computer
<chrisn2323> port forward necessary ports
<sebsebseb> bruenig: he dosan't have Ubuntu on the computer he is installing on yet
<u2pop> md5sum for what?
<Shawnc> Hello, can someone help me please? I get this error when ever I try to apt-get install stuff (http://pastebin.ca/1499686), then when I do the apt-get -f install like it says I get an error too (http://pastebin.ca/1499685), What can I do to fix this?
<chrisn2323> then configure your linux box
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<chrisn2323> to use static and not dhcp
<MrPiracy> dpupp, opitionally u can install windows drivers to access ur linux partition and edit the file from windows where u have internet access
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> u2pop: if you want to upgrade the 8.10  to 9.04 later you can, but  I think great idea to have 8.10 on one  and 9.04 on the other,  and as I already said clean install both once 9.10 is out
<dewey> I asked this a few nights ago and didnt get an answer. I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and the keyboard/mouse works fine but as soon as i 'startx' neither are responsive. what could cause this ?
<bthompso1> arand: now what
<dpupp> MrPiracy, i get error 13: invalid or unsupported executabke format.. press any key.
<bruenig> u2pop: should probably get both on the latest version
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  u2pop
<ubottu> u2pop: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<u2pop> k fine
<MrPiracy> dpupp, what r u trying to do?
<sebsebseb> bruenig: I disagree, since 8.10 is better than 9.04 in certain ways :)
<dpupp> i put the example at the start of where all the other boot options show... uncommended. and just rebooted. nothing else edited.
<n2diy> chrisn2323: ok, this sounds like a project that shouldn't be tackled at this time of night, thanks for the info.
<u2pop> and what happens with 9.04 ?
<dpupp> MrPiracy,  i put the example at the start of where all the other boot options show... uncommended. and just rebooted. nothing else edited.
<bruenig> well then, he has two different opinions
<sabily_> i need editor python on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> bruenig: and he can do a clean install of both computers  with Ubuntu 9.10 when that's out
<u2pop> too many bugs?
<Shawnc> Hello, can someone help me please? I get this error when ever I try to apt-get install stuff (http://pastebin.ca/1499686), then when I do the apt-get -f install like it says I get an error too (http://pastebin.ca/1499685), What can I do to fix this?
<bruenig> sebsebseb: clean installing in 3 months is obnoxious
<bruenig> sebsebseb: who wants to go through and tinker and reconfigure everything in 3 months right after you have finished
<MrPiracy> dpupp, which window version? do you know the partition number it is?
<sebsebseb> bruenig: no it's  a good thing to do since Ext4 is the default file system :)  better than Ext3
<thiebaude> bruenig: installing evething all over again
<gogeta> Bookman: strange enough vlc fails on me
<bruenig> thiebaude: do what now
<dpupp> MrPiracy, if i choose the second option, it loads linux fine... but nothing with windows yet. what are the 0,0 and 0,1 numbers for?
<gogeta> Bookman: just sits at wating for video
<MrPiracy> dpupp, the first number is the drive number (if you only have one drive, it will be hd0
<MrPiracy> dpupp, the second is the partittion number
<Bookman> gogeta: on this machine with the sound issue I do not have mozilla-plugin-vlc installed
<thiebaude> bruenig: the bad thing about a clean install is installing evrything again for me
<bruenig> thiebaude: yes indeed
<bruenig> thiebaude: I agree
<u2pop> seb thanks
<thiebaude> but i've done many clean installs before
<sebsebseb> u2pop: I'll be clear on something,  with Ubuntu it's not about what is the latest, it's about what is supported,   and  8.10 is still good and supported untill April next year on the desktop,  of course  you  will have 9.10 before that anyway I expect
<thiebaude> and dual boots
<MrPiracy> dpupp, lets say your first partitition is linux and ur second is windows .... then ur windows grub command should be root (hd0,1) ... "1" is because the partition numbering starts with 0
<server_> I have a big problem guys please help: I was trying to resize my harddrive with gui, then I guess I made a mistake in some configuration. when I start the PC grub was not working correctly. how can I can have my data back? I had 2 partiion in that machine xp and ubuntu 9.4. I have the ubuntu Cd inserted on the computer I just need instruction. Thank you in advance
<u2pop> yep
<u2pop> that right
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, you can use synaptic to reload all your software on a clean ubuntu install
<MrPiracy> dpupp, in this case, ur linux partition is (hd0,0) and your windows partition is (hd0,1)
<dpupp> MrPiracy, i will switch to 0,1 and reboot.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: support is a big deal, i agree
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, msg me if you want me to teach you
<Shawnc> hi can someone help me please?
<DasEi> Shawnc: when did this occur ?
<bruenig> !ask | Shawnc
<ubottu> Shawnc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shawnc> ah thanks
<n2diy> Why would df show usb devices that aren't plugged in? I did have trouble umounting them, and just pulled them when I thought they were done being written to.
<thiebaude> zenlunatic: yep, or apt-get install
<juanbond> Hey guys, is there a way for me in Ubuntu to execute an exe file which basically extracts an ISO image?
<Shawnc> bruenig: I have asked my question 2 times, I think  I can say can someone help me.
<MrPiracy> dpupp,  u can try that ... the other commands are default for windows ... just makeactive then  chainloader +1
<server_> :(
<lilmopeep> Hi
<DasEi> !wine | juanbond
<ubottu> juanbond: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Shawnc> Instead of repeating myself, thank you very much.
<juanbond> I'm trying to get the vhd files from: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=21EABB90-958F-4B64-B5F1-73D0A413C8EF&displaylang=en#filelist
<gogeta> Bookman: humm
<server_> no help at all
<bruenig> !repeat | Shawnc
<ubottu> Shawnc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dpupp> MrPiracy, uh-oh... now its going straight to windows without asking me what to load.
<gogeta> Bookman: sounds workin fine on mplayer
<lilmopeep> Hi
<sebsebseb> u2pop: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/  and  the code you compare the md5sum check to  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<gogeta> Bookman: listing to it noww
<Shawnc> DasEi: around 2 seconds before I posted it
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, you know about "save markings" in synaptic?
<Shawnc> So around 5 minutes ago.
<Bookman> gogeta: No problem....
<jdu> server_, so you can either try to reinstall grub from a livecd and/or copy of the files you want and reinstall; which do you prefer?
<thiebaude> zenlunatic: no i haven't
<Shawnc> Hello, can someone help me please? I get this error when ever I try to apt-get install stuff (http://pastebin.ca/1499686), then when I do the apt-get -f install like it says I get an error too (http://pastebin.ca/1499685), What can I do to fix this? <-- 5 minutes ago.
<MrPiracy> dpupp, set a timer ... at the begining of the file it has a commented line for the timeout setting
<DasEi> Shawnc: heh, did you try an install, or an update ?
<thiebaude> zenlunatic: and i've been using ubuntu for 4 yrs,lol
<server_> jdu how can I do that can you help me please
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, go to file->save markings then reinsall ubuntu and use that file it will install all packages on your wiped install to your new install
<sebsebseb> u2pop: and  obviously you keep your data backed up and that, and  clean installing  Ubuntu  with 9.10,  won't be a big deal when it's time
<server_> jdu I have live cd inserted what do I have to do at this point ?
<thiebaude> zenlunatic: ok, thanks mate
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, no need to do it manually
<MrPiracy> dpupp, hehe, but now u go straight to windows. i think u'll have to boot from the live cd and edit the file form it
<thiebaude> cool
<jdu> server_, well, with regard to fixing the grub problem, I suggest finding an online tutorial.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum >  u2pop
<ubottu> u2pop, please see my private message
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, np
<thiebaude> i'll write that down
<zenlunatic> just read that one on a blog
<dpupp> MrPiracy, i hit esc and it popped up with a list to choose.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to enable firebug for all sites for all time?
<dpupp> MrPiracy,  almost there....
<server_> jdu: thank you I'm on it
<debac1e> how do I change default file associations? e.g. I want double-clicking xml files in nautilus to open in an editor rather than firefox
<MrPiracy> dpupp, apparently all u need is the timer now
<jdu> server_, to get your files, you should simply use the file browser to mount the hard drive partitions and get what you want off of them to back up (assuming you have have another drive)
<Bookman> gogeta: Just hopeless on this machine I guess
<Shawnc> Sorry, Disconnected.
<Shawnc> Didn't mean too :P
<u2pop> k i see the md5sum
<MisterK85> Hey all, trying to setup an older laptop for my father (who, literally, can Blue Screen a Microwave)... is there an easy way. Its an older Toshiba w/ 96MB RAM, 4GB drive, and a AMD K-6 @ 333MHz.
<arand> server_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<u2pop> thanks for your help sebsebseb
<u2pop> :D
<sebsebseb> u2pop: the codes need to be the same
<MrPiracy> dpupp, ohhh and dont forget to put the title before the windows boot commands ... each option needs a title
<sebsebseb> u2pop: for a good ISO and np
<Shawnc> DasEi: What were you saying?
<thiebaude> zenlunatic: so, when i clean install 9.10 i just go back into synaptic ?
<dpupp> MrPiracy, how do i add the timer?
<thiebaude> after saving
<DasEi> Shawnc: did you try an install, or an update ?
<u2pop> yes i read that on md5 site
<u2pop> :P
<Bookman> gogeta: hey, I just installed VLC plugin and it just started working.  Still says waiting for video, but playing sound just fine.
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, yeah
<jdu> MisterK85, puppy linux?
<thiebaude> great, i better save it now
<Shawnc> What do you mean?
<MisterK85> jdu: whats the sys reqs?
<MrPiracy> dpupp, just add timeout		10
<Shawnc> I tried an install like yesterday when I got that error first...
<zenlunatic> thiebaude, not sure about configs though... like i don'[t know if you'll have to reconfig stuff
<MrPiracy> dpupp, at the begining of the file
<jdu> MisterK85, about that.  but it more user friendly than others with lower system requirements
<arand> MisterK85: yes, ubuntu or any derivative will have a hard time on that one...
<sebsebseb> u2pop: oh  another idea  you could do that Ubuntu 9.04  KDE 3  remix CD :)   then you  got the older and better KDE 3  on one computer,  and   Ubuntu's edited here and there Gnome on the other computer
<dpupp> MrPiracy, time out 3 ... changing to 10
<thiebaude> ok
<Shawnc> apt-get install something or another, I can't remember dasei
<DasEi> Shawnc: in asking when that occurred , did you put any third party soft on ore is an update failed ?
<jdu> MisterK85, you don't want to use ubuntu for that.  You could try deli linux but it is a little harder to install and setup
<zenlunatic> MisterK85, try #damnsmalllinux
<dpupp> MrPiracy, ok, so now when the timer expires it goes to windows direct... unless i hit esc. how can i set it to go to linux direct if nothing is pressed?
<debac1e> how do I change default file associations? e.g. I want double-clicking xml files in nautilus to open in an editor rather than firefox
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: he left, he said ubuntu coming soon,lol
<DasEi> Shawnc: jaunty ?
<jdu> MisterK85, I don't suggest damn small linux for someone who can 'blue screen a microwave'
<MrPiracy> dpupp, default   0
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: oh well, but long live KDE 3 :)
<MrPiracy> dpupp, again, 0 means the first option in ur file .... 1 for the next and so on
<dpupp> MrPiracy,  default 0 is already there.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yep
<Shawnc> No, 9.04
<dpupp> MrPiracy,  ah! i get it now
<Shawnc> Hanty or something
<Guest63220> hey guys how are you
<dpupp> MrPiracy, THANKS!
<MrPiracy> dpupp, no prob ;)
<MisterK85> jdu: lol I used DSL before, not too fond on it. I rather something with a GNOME interface, and something, for the love of god, that can have a cut down applications menu.
<Guest63220> i am from surinam
<Shawnc> Ah
<willm> !quit going to bed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !who | Shawnc
<ubottu> Shawnc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest63220> and i would like to ask you guys how to configure a dns server in ubuntu
<arand> MisterK85: jdu: The little I've seen of puppy, is absolutely horrible (no man pages, no frikking man pages!), but it still seems the most full-featured light-distro out there. I don'th think you will get gnome on those speacs without it running like thick syrup...
<DasEi> Shawnc: jaunty so, what happens at: sudo apt-get update ?
<MisterK85> jdu: honest to god, my father spent close on 15-20 minutes one day trying to use that microwave, and was pressing the time but not the power... had to actually "teach" him again.
<Shawnc> How do I remove headers? when I boot my comp since it is dual booted, I get around 6 different linux headers I can boot, all ubuntu, how do I do this?
<MrPiracy> where does xChat keep its config files?
<Shawnc> How do I remove them, I have pre-released headers which messed it up. I figured it out I think.
<FrankQC> MrPiracy: try .xchat under ~/home
<MrPiracy> FrankQC, is there a way to access it from nautilus?
<debac1e> MrPiracy: ~/.xchat2 looks promising
<FrankQC> MrPiracy: When you're in /home, press Ctrl + H
<JeXus> Hey im having issues updating an older version of ubuntu. I want to update from 6.10 to 9.40. i know i need to update to the in-between versions first, but when i go to update manager and i try to update to 7.04 it starts fetching files but then it says "A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem." it then lists a dozen web adresses that "Failed to fetch files" from. can somone help me?
<DasEi> Shawnc: easy item, your apt ?
<arand> Shawnc: there are packages for each kernel version, remove them in synaptic.
<MrPiracy> FrankQC, thx
<Shawnc> synaptic?
<DasEi> ..
<FrankQC> MrPiracy: Then you'll see folders w/ periods, it's either .xchat or, as debac1e said, .xchat2
<jdu> arand, I agree, especially as puppy runs everything as root and is more resource heavy now than it was once.  However, for those who want a 'user friendly' light distro, it is one of the best.  It 'just works' so to say
<Kalmi> !software | Shawnc
<ubottu> Shawnc: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jdu> MisterK85, puppy now suggests 128mb ram; gone are the days of 64mb ;(
<MrPiracy> FrankQC, debac1e thx, i found it
<arand> DasEi: Shawnc: btw, does computer janitor do that?
<DasEi> arand: can advise that in menu.lst
<server_> arand: "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22" that all I am seeing how can I can fix it :(
<DasEi> Shawnc:  what happens at: sudo apt-get update ?
<Guest63220> how to ad windows client to my ubuntu domain
<Guest63220> ?
<kreg> after and update and upgrade, what does it mean when apt says it has a list of packages kept back?
<Shawnc> one second dasei
<kreg> linux generic, headers generic, etc..
<Guest63220> please guys helpp me out
<arand> server_: From grub manual "This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk."
<nztal> i have an aluminum apple wireless keyboard.  in jaunty i have to repair my keyboard after every reboot.  anyone know away to retain the pairing once its been done, for then on, after reboot, with bluetooth ?
<DasEi> kreg: mostly unmet dependencies, they install later, when paketmanagement (> repos) came up
<Shawnc> DasEi: When ever I try a command it won't work it just does "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on findutils"
<kreg> DasEi, there is a gui that pops up and lists the same updates.   i can press a button and it installs those.   why can't i get them to install on the cml ?
<lancerocke> anyone have skype installed on karmic x64?
<server_> arand: what do I have to do to fix it
<bthompso1> ok guys im getting no video now..im in recovery mode as that is all i can get to..i installed this application called envy that was supposed to install the ati drivers
<arand> kreg: it means that it can not simply upgrade packages, it will need to install new ones and/or remove other ones to ensure dependencies are met...
<DasEi> kreg: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kreg> i've already updated and upgraded
<bthompso1> all i get on the screen is garbled video when i try to boot...
<kreg> reboot into a new kernel?
<DasEi> Shawnc: have you tried to to fix the findutils package ?
<Shawnc> findutils?
<DasEi> kreg: hold back packages are no cause to worry, they'll install later
<DasEi> !info findutils | Shawnc
<Shawnc> findutils is already the newest version.
<arand> server_: problem probably is that grub cannot find the partition it was installed on, most likely the ubuntu partition, since it has been edited in some way... I think you need to reinstall grub in mbr (so that it points to the partition properly and may find the rest of the grub start data).
<ubottu> Shawnc: findutils (source: findutils): utilities for finding files--find, xargs. In component main, is required. Version 4.4.0-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 376 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<Shawnc> DasEi: findutils is already the newest version.
<kreg> my question is....  why does the gui do it, and the cml does not?
<porter1> Can someone explain what the games account is used for?
<DasEi>  Shawnc : yes, but you get an error about it
<Shawnc> yes, how do I fix the error?
<NarbFarkus> Anyone know what the best option for fs with an SSD is?
<DasEi> kreg : both do the same
<server_> arand: I'm really new on this stuff what do I have to do to install grup. I have live cd handy can you give me step by step guidance I went to the site you have told me and I do not know actually what they are talking about
<dpupp> Can someone explain how to get rid of the eye candy during bootup? I rather see flying text with everything verbose.
<porter1> I'm trying to further improve security on my server, and there's around 20 accounts on the server by default, so I plan to disable them if they aren't used for anything important.
<Shawnc> DasEi: how do I fixthat error?
<MisterK85> whats the sys reqs of Xubuntu
<kreg> i'm watching the gui install those remaing updates now.   the cml only reports that the same ones are held back.   just trying understand.
<porter1> dpupp, try uninstalling usplash
<arand> server_: I think I gave you the link before: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto ?
<kreg> DasEi, i disagree.   after the gui installed the updates, "apt-get upgrade" not longer reports held back packages.   There IS something else UpdateManager did that apt did not.
<dpupp> porter1, thanks i will try that.
<arand> server_: look at section 7.
<sebsebseb> dpupp: you can use a graphical program called startupmanager to do what you want to do
<porter1> Anyone know what/why the games account is used for?
<jacekowski> for games
<jacekowski> it's owner for games files
<DasEi>  Shawnc : as there no further infos about the circumstances, try to purge findutils and reinstall, you might have to d/l that package manually (correct version)
<DasEi> kreg : just the time ?
<Shawnc> What's the correct version I need? I'm new to ubuntu.
<porter1> Well, then I guess I'll be disabling the games account, along with irc and all the other ones.
<kreg> DasEi, new install of 9.04.  new to Ubuntu, but not new to linux.   So far only time i've seen it.
<jacekowski> porter1: they are already locked
<jacekowski> porter1: don't do anything else to them
<jacekowski> porter1: or you will break your system
<porter1> Hrm. That's confusing.
<DasEi> kreg: if hold back, later on will install  trml><gui
<porter1> Are they disabled somewhere beside /etc/passwd?
<jacekowski> porter1: /etc/shadow
<kreg> DasEi, oh well not big deal.   Just trying to get a grip on how this debian stuff works.   Thank yoU!
<porter1> Hrm.
<edge> u guys mind if i ask a question about windows?
<sebsebseb> edge: depends on if the question is realted to Ubuntu in anyway or not
<kreg> edge, i'd suggest just ask and see if you get shot.
<porter1> Wait, so why are they necessary?
<kreg> loads 12guage
<arand> edge: there is always ##windows chan...
<christopher> where can i find how much memory my systemhas?
<jacekowski> porter1: because this and couple other accounts and groups are owners of most of system files
<edge> I just installed windows xp and their are no drivers on it.... which means no internet due to their now being a driver for the network card.... I was wondering if anyone wouild know by chance how to fix this?
<bazhang> edge, please take to ##windows
<kreg> is the ubuntu domain control i hear about, able to be a domain controller like AD in server 2003 ?    Or is it still just a typical Samba running NT 4.0 style?
<debac1e> christopher: look for "system monitor" in the applications menu
<porter1> Yes, but it isn't going to hurt to not have access to /usr/games?
<sebsebseb> edge: that's a kind of good thing,  if it results in you using another OS,  but  more seriously you should  take the question to ##windows
<christopher> debac1e: i mean from console, im on server
<edge> okay i have an ubuntu question.... Im a newbie and i have no clue how to use Wine
<jacekowski> kreg: its better now in beta samba 4
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kreg> wine putty.exe
<NarbFarkus> /channel
<sebsebseb> edge: you install it, and then try your .exe in it
<edge> I want to run windows games on ubuntu really bad
<jacekowski> kreg: but stil far away from replacement for windows server
<bazhang> edge, install wine, then check the appdb to see if it supports your app
<kreg> jacekowski, can they do things like roaming profiles and other cool AD stuff?
<sebsebseb> edge: and if it dosn't just work,  well  configuring apps in Wine is  not that easy
<edge> Oh
<jacekowski> kreg: thats GPO related
<arand> edge first make sure its supported...
<christopher> debac1e: i mean from the console
<kreg> jacekowski, ok figured.   I thought it was strange to see a linux sell itself on the idea of being a kicking Domain Controller.
<bazhang> !appdb > edge
<ubottu> edge, please see my private message
<porter1> jacekowski, is it ok if I just set them to no shell in /usr/passwd?
<arand> !appdb | edge
<ubottu> edge: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<debac1e> christopher: vmstat
<christopher> ty
<MisterK85> !appdb > visual basic
<sebsebseb> edge: some games just work, other games need configuring and then it might not be as good as Windows depending on the game,  and  virtualization isn't just there for 3D Directx games either,  hence why  gamers tend to dual boot
<jacekowski> kreg: if you have something to create this GPO ( no managment tools for linux ) then you can do it
<debac1e> christopher: there might be something better
<kreg> imo a Domain Controler is best done as a windows server, and likely always will be.   Domian controlers as such a windows-ism anyhow.
<porter1> AKA /bin/false
<edge> Also online a while back i saw this video of a gut that made his ubuntu desktop look like a cube and u could choose a side of the cube to view it and the sides of the cube are your different desktops.... how can i do this?
<edge> guy*
<jacekowski> porter1: no
<sebsebseb> !compiz |  edge
<ubottu> edge: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jacekowski> porter1: just don't touch this accounts
<bazhang> edge install ccsm and get it set up in #compiz
<edge> ty
<kreg> the basics, like simple auth, file, print, works fine.   But the cool bells and whistles i've never successfully done in a Linux "domain controller"
<Janelle> I have a headphones question, can someone help me? I think it's a rather simple answer, but I'm new to Ubuntu and I have no idea what I'm doing
<bazhang> !ccsm > edge
<ubottu> edge, please see my private message
<server_> arand: I was following the instruction from the section 7 when I type sudo -s it's telling me "sudo: not found" I put the cd and did resque broken system. what are the step that I have to take? thanks man
<porter1> Ok, fine. I won't. it still bothers me that these unnecessary accounts for a bare server are left hanging around.
<jacekowski> porter1: don't touch any accounts or groups with gid or uid less than 1000
<NarbFarkus> it's not a big deal, they're disabled
<jacekowski> porter1: because that's required by standard
<kreg> gonna run, catch this ginormous chan later.
<Janelle> I have a headphones question, can someone help me? I think it's a rather simple answer, but I'm new to Ubuntu and I have no idea what I'm doing
<jacekowski> kreg: it's really far away from being working replacement for windows based domain controller
<debac1e> Janelle: you can always ask
<arand> server_: I think if you choose a "rescue" option you may already be root, hence "sudo" will be uneccessary, just skip to next step might work...
<happy> can someone help me? I am using the latest version of kubuntu and can not figure out how to use my mp3 player. It has always looked like a flash drive in the past but it is not working now. If someone could help me with either a kde gui method or a cli method it would be a great help.
<Janelle> Thanks debacle, I plugged in the headphones and sound still comes out of the speakers, is there something I can do to make that not happen anymore?
<debac1e> where did you plug them in?
<Janelle> I plugged them into the headphones hole
<jacekowski> tripple check
<server_> arand: that what I thought so I did grub the result was not found. anything else that I have to do ?
<happy> debac1e: sounds like a sound driver problem
<debac1e> Janelle: onboard sound? same card as the speakers are in?
<Janelle> sound goes in the headphones and out the speakers
<the-vava> how can i resolve this: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out ?
<jacekowski> the-vava: you can't
<Janelle> not sure what onboard sound is, sorry
<the-vava> jacekowski, what can be done?
<jacekowski> the-vava: unless you have other problem it's completly normall
<happy> Janelle: is the sound card a pci card or built into the mother board?
<jacekowski> the-vava: it happens sometimes
<debac1e> Janelle: do your speakers have an off switch? I'm sorry I can't be more helpful but it may just be easier to turn them off as you want :)
<jacekowski> the-vava: if it happens too often ( like more than couple times per hour ) then it's a problem
<Janelle> it's my laptop
<the-vava> jacekowski, it's not normal. the connection is dysfunctional and i get these ... all the time ... when i use 2 network devices the same time
<happy> Janelle: what model?
<arand> server_: so the command "grub" responds with "not found"? If so I'd say you're not in the right environment... As described on the webpage, start the livecd normally, then start a terminal, then use sudo -s... etc.
<jacekowski> the-vava: but otherwise you will have to get used to it
<Shawnc> Why doesn't package.ubuntu.com load for me?
<happy> Janelle: HP Pavilion DV6xxx?
<Janelle> Sony Vaio
<DasEi> Janelle:try to use alsamixergui to deploy headphones
<Shawnc> Is it down?
<jacekowski> the-vava: details of your setup
<Shawnc> packages*
<Shawnc> packages.ubuntu.com is it down?
<server_> thank you arand: I'll continue with what you have said
<the-vava> jacekowski, so i wonder if i can throttle the data the kernel puts to the devices or if i can modify the irq or .. ?
<happy> Janelle: vaio hates linux. I would search for your laptop and linux soud
<jacekowski> the-vava: i need details of your setup
<jacekowski> happy: i would say linux hate vaio
<jacekowski> happy: i've had perfectly working wifi card in my vaio laptop
<DasEi> Shawnc: my first thought won't work so easy, findutils is an essential part of apt , as it seems; can't you give more information about the circumstances ?
<koro> how does gnome-terminal choose the window size when i open a new terminal?
<happy> same thing. they are mutual enemies
<jacekowski> happy: and then couple updates later i've noticed that it's not working anymore
<Janelle> Well that sucks, I was talked into downloading Ubuntu and then I moved away from the person that downloaded it so I'm clueless how to do anything it it, quite sad
<jacekowski> happy: because somebody changed drivers to open iwl drivers
<the-vava> jacekowski, 2 network cards and one onboard ethernet. what info do you need? i will have to type that to this terminal.. since i can't connect to pastebin from there right now
<server_> arand: I think what I did was resque mode that is not good at this poing I should have install live dc then go from there. and that what I am trying to do now. Thank you
<jacekowski> happy: which doesn't support ad-hoc mode
<Shawnc> DasEi: ?
<happy> jacekowski: that sucks :-\
<Shawnc> What do you mean? I don't really have any circumstances..
<MrPiracy> i have several ntfs partitions here and ubuntu kinda messed up the partition lables/mounting name. how can i fix this? maybe restart from scratch and make NTFS tool remount them all again?
<jacekowski> happy: and couple updates later their fix for that was just removing it completly
<happy> Janelle: what is your exact model?
<debac1e> Janelle: do you have a volume icon applet beside the clock applet? right click it and select volume control, you may be able to mute the speakers independently of the headphones that way
<jacekowski> the-vava: card names would help
<Janelle> I have a sony Vaio
<happy> Janelle: more specific?
<DasEi> Shawnc: I tried to re-install findutils on a vm here, and it wants to take down two gigs of data, can't be the solution
<happy> I am looking at a long list of models
<Jimmio> Hello friends, my keyboard shortcuts stopped working, well, at least print screen stopped. I tried resetting them in the GUI, and it still doesn't work. Any way to check if there's something grabbing the PrntScrn key?
<jacekowski> happy: white sony vaio
<happy> jacekowski: what?
<jacekowski> happy: with keyboard and touchpad
<Janelle> Happy it's a PCG-7T1L yes it's white
<happy> lol
<jacekowski> happy: i'm giving you details of his laptop
<edge> how do i use desktop cube?
<Shawnc> DasEi: I don't know how you can help me :P because this is getting really annoying.
<debac1e> Janelle: he's asking for model, you're saying "Ford", he wants to know "Ford Contour '99 LX 4-cylinder", if that helps you understand the question
<edge> how do i use desktop cube?
<Janelle> it's a PCG-7T1L
<Janelle> that's the model number
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<the-vava> jacekowski, the used Driver is 8339too and the vendor of these is Realtek Semiconductor RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<DasEi> Shawnc: I also have no straight advice, your apt is broken somehow, and you can't remember what caused this ?
<Janelle> sorry guys I'm not a computer person by any means, I was talked into getting this after I got a virus for the umpteenth time
<jacekowski> the-vava: are you sure it's 8339too?
<MrPiracy> i have several ntfs partitions here and ubuntu kinda messed up the partition lables/mounting name. how can i fix this? maybe restart from scratch and make NTFS tool remount them all again?
<arleslie> !dualboot > arleslie
<ubottu> arleslie, please see my private message
<the-vava> jacekowski, hwinfo shows that
<debac1e> Janelle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73358 first hit on google for "ubuntu PCG-7T1L sound headphones"
<edge> how do i use desktop cube?
<enduser000> @edge: install compizconfig-settings-manager and mess with in in system > preferences
<jacekowski> the-vava: blacklist it
<jacekowski> the-vava: correct driver should be different
<sebsebseb> Janelle: don't worry i'll try and help you
<jacekowski> the-vava: let me check
<server_> rand: on the command line while I was following the instruction. when I did  number 5 of the instruction it did return "Error 15: File not found" what should I do ?
<Shawnc> DasEi: nothing caused it d:
<sebsebseb> Janelle: just reading the  stuff just now hang on
<DasEi> Shawnc: what does a : sudo dpkg --configure -a       ?
<Janelle> thank you
<debac1e> Janelle: specifically from that page: "To fix it, openned up the Volume Control for the Intel ICH6 driver, click the switches tab, and put a check mark next to Headphone Jack Sense, and that did the trick"
<jacekowski> the-vava: 8139too or 8139cp - one of this
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<Janelle> the box was already clicked next to the headphones
<DasEi> Shawnc: what does a : sudo dpkg --configure -a       ?
<arand> server_: That means trouble... Are you positive that your ubuntu partition is still on the system?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Anyone know a speedtest website that i can use in links?
<edge> ino how to get the cube but how do i use it?
<edge> I enabled it but i dont get how it works
<server_> arand: I had the partition do you think it is lost ?
<happy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I do not think they exist. They require flash.
<jacekowski> CoUrPsE|DeAd: just try to download big linux iso
<jacekowski> CoUrPsE|DeAd: from your local mirror
<server_> arand: how do I check if the partition is there ?
<MrPiracy> edge: CTRL + ALT + ARROW KEYS
<Shawnc> it doesn't fix anything DasEi .
<happy> CoUrPsE|DeAd: use axel to speed it up and see how fast it can go
<MrPiracy> edge: or CTRL + ALT + MOUSE CLICK AND DRAG
<Shawnc> i have to delete
<arand> server_: well apparently grub cannot find it... what does the command "fdisk -l" show? (will give you a list of partitions.)
<Shawnc> the "linux-headers-2.6.26-5-generic"
<DasEi> Shawnc: so you got to ask for someone with a deeper look in apt, I give up here, sorry
<Shawnc> But I can't :P
<sebsebseb> Janelle: sound isn't my area,  but  you  also made it sound like you didn't know how to install programs and things like that,  well I don't mind helping with that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm k.
<Shawnc> I have to remove "linux-headers-2.6.26-5-generic" but I can't because I get those errors so it won't remove, I think i fixed it, let me reboot my comp.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> What abowt upload speed?
<edge> it just goes from desktop 1 and desktop 2...
<edge> when i press cntrl alt arrow keys
<MrPiracy> edge: u can set how many desktops u want in the conpiz config manager
<edge> i thought its suppossed to look like a cube though....
<MrPiracy> edge: did u enable rotate cube as well?
<edge> leme check
<server_> arand this is what I see "Disk /dev/sda: 4000 GB 400088457216 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders  Units = cylinders of 16065 *  512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0006ce88   Device boot Start End Blocks Id System
<server_> arand: that what I am seeing
<server_> what does it means
<server_> ?
<Neroon> edge: Press ctr+alt+left mouse button -> rotate with mouse
<arand> server_: what? only that?
<MrPiracy> i have several ntfs partitions here and ubuntu kinda messed up the partition lables/mounting name. how can i fix this? maybe restart from scratch and make NTFS tool remount them all again?
<server_> arand: yep that all I see
<edge> .... i installed that package but i exited out of it... where do i find it again?
<Neroon> edge: you got the compizconfig settings managager?
<arand> server_: gosh, sounds like your partition tabel is bust...
<edge> yea
<MrPiracy> edge: system / preferences / compizconfig setting manager
<server_> arand :( what are my option is that means I am going to loose all :(
<Neroon> edge: then you got the filter upper left
<the-vava> jacekowski, how to reinitialize the network interfaces after disabling and enabling different drivers?
<Neroon> edge: type cube into it
<jacekowski> the-vava: rmmod 8339too
<Neroon> now you should have rotate cube among others on the right side
<dpupp> When looking at my menu.lst, i see options like ro queit splash"
<edge> i enabled it but it still doesnt work
<jacekowski> the-vava: modprobe NEW_DRIVER
<edge> i enabled it but it still doesnt work
<jacekowski> the-vava: and check dmesg after that
<MrPiracy> how can i unmount all my NTFS partitions and then remount them again using NTFS Configuration Toll?
<Neroon> edge:  did you:
<dpupp> When looking at my menu.lst, i see options like "ro queit splash" can i remove those options and still boot fine?
<Neroon> edge: Press ctr+alt+left mouse button -> rotate with mouse
<colloguy> In Xchat, how can I highlight messages that have a question mark in them?
<Neroon> edge: Press and hold  ctr+alt+left mouse button -> rotate with mouse
<MrPiracy> Neroon: he wants more desktops i think, he's got only 2
<edge> that doesnt do anything...
<Neroon> MrPiracy: might be, but he didnt say so
<Shawnc> Desai left?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: he told me it will swap from 1 to 2 only
<Neroon> edge: just curious: is compiz enabled?
<colloguy> I've already tried putting /? and '?' in the highlighted words filter
<zenlunatic> colloguy, there is probably a script floating around...
<edge> how do i enable that?
<Neroon> edge: best thing for me is fusion icon
<Neroon> edge: if you didnt install it yet, do so
<MrPiracy> Neroon: what's that?
<edge> fusion icon?
<Andorin> I'm getting my mom off of Windows and I plan to install Linux on her computer. Preferably Ubuntu because I need something really user-friendly. Her computer has 256 MB RAM. Should I give her Jaunty?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: The easy way to switch between compiz and normal desktop
<the-vava> jacekowski, bridge-eth1 went down and some parport messages are there. the interfaces are not known to ifconfig. so just the unloading of the driver seems to occur?
<Shawnc> Hello, can someone help me please? I get this error when ever I try to apt-get install stuff (http://pastebin.ca/1499686), then when I do the apt-get -f install like it says I get an error too (http://pastebin.ca/1499685), What can I do to fix this?
<Neroon> edge: Yes, you might have to install it
<Neroon> edge: Should be available in your install manager
<jacekowski> the-vava: try modprobing 8139too and 8139cp
<arand> server_: If this is the case (and as far as I can tell it is), TestDisk *may* be able to help you recreate the partition table: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i just installed it here, where does it go?
<Neroon> edge and MrPiracy: Found it?
<edge> yeah and installed now running
<the-vava> jacekowski, or is the 8139cp some kind of parallel port driver? seems to be that way. modprobe 8139too shows that 3 network cards get up with irq 17, 18, 19
<Neroon> MrPiracy: since i got kde here it's beneath system
<nw-b> I am planning to build a pc, which mother board and processor would you suggest? Intel or AMD?
<Neroon> edge: so, fusion icon is running?
<jacekowski> the-vava: one is driver for older cards and one for newer or something like that
<edge> yeah... cube still doesnt work
<Neroon> edge: patience, young padawan
<arand> server_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step has nice instructions, and testdisk may be installed on a livecd using "apt-get install testdisk" (with sduo)
<MrPiracy> Neroon: ohhh, i got it ;)   never used it
<Neroon> edge: right click the icon, select window manager -> compiz
<arand> server_: ...(prepend sudo if you are not already root)
<Neroon> MrPiracy:  I love it
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Makes it easier to switch and even change settings
<Merth> Hello everyone, I need some help.
<nw-b> which processor is currently the most powerful?
<Neroon> edge:  Did anything happen?
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes
<arleslie> !dualboot > arleslie
<ubottu> arleslie, please see my private message
<Andorin> I'm getting my mom off of Windows and I plan to install Linux on her computer. Preferably Ubuntu because I need something really user-friendly. Her computer has 256 MB RAM. Should I give her Jaunty?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: does it auto start by default? what's the command line? fusionicon?
<Merthsoft> I've got this computer here that I've installed xubuntu on, it's behind a rounter, and I want to be able to ssh into it
<Shawnc> Hello, can someone help me please? I get this error when ever I try to apt-get install stuff (http://pastebin.ca/1499686), then when I do the apt-get -f install like it says I get an error too (http://pastebin.ca/1499685), What can I do to fix this?
<Merthsoft> How would I set all of this up?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: No, it doesnt start by default. It'
<NemesisD> anyone know how to get a program to release an exclusive lock on /dev/snd withotu killing it? deluge, a torrent app that has no business touching sound, has locked up /dev/snd for me
<igsen> !paste | igsen
<ubottu> igsen, please see my private message
<Neroon> MrPiracy: It's fusion-icon
<Neroon> edge: Still there?
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<Demo-RFC> whats up room
<MrPiracy> Neroon: ok, thx
<server_> arand: I was able to see the 2 ntfs and one linux partition I guess that is good
<Neroon> MrPiracy: yw
<the-vava> jacekowski, still only one card works when i network connect them the same time :(
<rodd> "can't bind to port: 80 address already in use" how can i 'kill' that?
<jacekowski> the-vava: try playing with irq affinity
<Shawnc> Hello, can someone help me please? I get this error when ever I try to apt-get install stuff (http://pastebin.ca/1499686), then when I do the apt-get -f install like it says I get an error too (http://pastebin.ca/1499685), What can I do to fix this?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Either edge is fascinated, or his screen is scrambled/black
<jacekowski> the-vava: i'm going to sleep
<the-vava> jacekowski, where can i set those
<edge> oh sorry... i forgot i was chatting
<enduser000> Shawnc: Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages
<Neroon> ah
<hey`> guys, when a new LTNS will be released?
<the-vava> jacekowski, thank you for your help so far
<Neroon> edge: So, is it working?
<edge> yeah i did that... still nothing
<bullgard4> 'man yelp': " You can also start Yelp by choosing Desktop->Help.  This will show the top-level help system page, listing all GNOME documents conveniently organized by topic." How can I choose 'Desktop > Help'? What is the start position for this act?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: according to my ... er... "vast" experience with linux, i think it's more like option 2
<h3n> i'm trying to install Mesa version 7.0.4
<edge> nope
<Neroon> edge: Ok. Let's try something else. Do wobbly windows work?
<Shawnc> enduser000: doesn't work
<h3n> don't think I did it right can anyone help?
<Shawnc> If you looked at the logs....
<Neroon> MrPiracy: tell me about it ... spent a whole week (last week) with fglrx and compiz again
<Shawnc> That I posted, then you would see that I tried that. Please take a look at my logs.
<edge> nope
<enduser000> Shawnc: try "sudo apt-get autoremove" without the quotes
<Shawnc> tried it
<MrPiracy> Neroon: so did i ... wanted to get second life to work ehre
<Shawnc> didn't work
<enduser000> or put sudo in front of that other one
<arand> server_: yes, that is good, now try to make testdisk write a new partition table from that information (note, if I am wrong in my assumptions here this may cause even more harm to the system... just a disclaimer...)
<Neroon> edge: so am i right in thinking, compiz doesnt work at all yet?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: The thing was, i wanted to have  compiz AND tvout working ...
<server_> arand: how I can tell it to write new partition table?
<Shawnc> enduser000: I tried that one too.
<edge> ye[
<edge> yep
<MrPiracy> Neroon: did u manage to do that? i didnt even try to output my tv yet. In the last 4 days i installed jaunty like a million times
<enduser000> how about "sudo apt-get update"?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: YES! Victory ;-)
<edge> do i need to enable visual effects?
<Andorin> I'm getting my mom off of Windows and I plan to install Linux on her computer. Preferably Ubuntu because I need something really user-friendly. Her computer has 256 MB RAM. Should I give her Jaunty?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Actually i had to disable compiz on tv, but it's working on my lcd (both at the same time)
<richardcavell> Andorin: maybe a stripped down version given low RAM
<MrPiracy> Neroon: when ubuntu decides to work, it's a great OS
<Neroon> edge: Where?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: definetely
<richardcavell> Andorin: xubuntu
<Shawnc> enduser000: I did that and I also did sudo apt-get upgrade
<edge> preferences?
<enduser000> how about the computer janitor in system > administration ?
<Neroon> oh and edge, when you talk to someone specific, please put his name in front of your message
<ryanprior> I want to create a .tar file with a bunch of sound files, and a playlist file that plays them all in a certain order (like a mix tape). How can I do that?
<Andorin> richardcavell: xubuntu? Heard of it, never used it. It's a stripped-down Ubuntu?
<Neroon> edge: just type ner and press tab
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i'm gonna go and try to get my partitions to be mounted correctly .... c ya ... good luck with edge
<tritium> !xubuntu | Andorin
<ubottu> Andorin: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<edge> Neroon gt restart brb
<ryanprior> For example, take a vanilla Brad Sucks album and turn it into a "mixtape" file containing the music and a playlist of the songs in order.
<Shawnc> enduser000: computer janitor?
<edge> Neroon,
<edge> ?
<richardcavell> Andorin: it's a version of Ubuntu designed to work on low-specification computers. It mimics the Ubuntu releases. Xubuntu 9.04 is released.
<Neroon> edge: yes?
<enduser000> Shawnc: are you in jaunty?
<edge> id get it oh well brb
<Shawnc> no
<Shawnc> 9.04
<Neroon> edge: thought you restard
<Neroon> edge: restart
<Brando753> guys would ubuntu log or record any information of files placed in a truecrypt vault and if so how can i delete those logs?
<enduser000> ok, sry.  I think it mostly does "sudo apt-get autoremove" but it is a gui
<Shawnc> I tried that.
<enduser000> I know
<ken_> hi
<enduser000> hmm, anyone know a lot about apt-get??
<welltb> hello
<welltb> anyone know anything about DWM?
<server_> arand: are you with me
<server_> I'm lost man
<Shawnc> enduser000: I will be right back, if you can ask around for me I would appreciate it.
<tritium> enduser000: just ask your question
<ken_> no man
<Shawnc> tritium: It's my question which is: Hello, can someone help me please? I get this error when ever I try to apt-get install stuff (http://pastebin.ca/1499686), then when I do the apt-get -f install like it says I get an error too (http://pastebin.ca/1499685), What can I do to fix this?
<server_> arand: I do not want to make more damage can you tell me how can I can save my tables ?
<arand> server_: I have no prior experience with testdisk, good info here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step seems you have to anyalyse, edit and then write...
<enduser000> that was for Shawnc
<ken_> what abt installing fifa09
<Sinatra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932896 In stupid person language, what is the probablity i can get my webcam to work?
<enduser000> my question is this: does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<server_> okay arand Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciated what you have done. Thank you
<tritium> Shawnc: how did you get to this point?  What were you doing?
<Shawnc> Nothing
<jimnkristy> hey guys i have a question about using a usb with ubuntu
<ufo> hello guy's, do you know if in ubuntu there is an application to run and develop mobile phone application like for iphone for exemple ?
<enduser000> jimnkristy: what's that?
<tritium> Shawnc: I need more than "nothing."  What release are you running, etc.?
<Shawnc> I woke up today and tried to apt-get install build-essential because i couldn't compile stuff, then that happend.
<bullgard4> 'man yelp': " You can also start Yelp by choosing Desktop->Help.  This will show the top-level help system page, listing all GNOME documents conveniently organized by topic." How can I choose 'Desktop > Help'? What is the start position for this act?
<Shawnc> 9.04.
<Andorin> richardcavell: Thanks.
<richardcavell> Andorin: no problems.
<WIGGMPk> I have a situation, I just reinstalled Jaunty and when I run "sudo fdisk -ls" from the terminal it returns, "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" what is going on and how do I fix it?
<tritium> Shawnc: and?
<arand> server_: testdisk should be able to make a backup copy of the partition table (as well as mbr, which is kind of in the same package) as far as I know...
<Shawnc> And what?
<jimnkristy> Im trying to use a cruzer 1gb usb drive with 8.04 and have reformated the drive fat32, but still wont mount
<welltb> Anyone know how to configure DWM
<tritium> Shawnc: what were you doing when you got these errors?  apt-get from the command line?  running the udpate manager?  What?
<Shawnc> apt-get from command line
<alteregoa> whats here wrong=
<alteregoa> ln -s /usr/lib32/libjpeg.so.62 `pwd`/lib32/libjpeg.so?
<alteregoa> is pwd the directory?
<edge> hello? im back
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<tritium> Shawnc: what were you attempting, please?
<Neroon> edge: wbv
<edge> wbv?
<Neroon> edge: wb
<edge> I GOT IT TO WORK BTW!
<Shawnc> Nothing tritium.. Like i said apt-get install build-essential
<Neroon> edge: are you sure? even the cube?
<edge> I installed my graphics drivers and i had to restart first
<Neroon> edge: i was about to ask about your drivers next
<edge> how do i add sides to the cube?
<tritium> Shawnc: you didn't mention that (at least to me, yet)  You said you were installing "stuff".
<Neroon> just a sec
<jimnkristy> there is 1300 people on this channel?  wow
<tritium> Shawnc: have you run "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"?
<Neroon> edge: general options desktop size
<Shawnc> nothing comes up
<Neroon> edge:  and then horizontal virtual size up to 4 for a cube
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<richardcavell> jimnkristy: You'd think we were trading pr0n in this channel with that number of participants
<edge> Neroon, i need windows drivers for my network card.... how do i get? i cant connect to the internet on windows....  And normally i wouldnt even be using ubuntu but its the only thing that works and no one on the windows channel will help me :(
<Shawnc> tritium: nothing comes up.
<jimnkristy> yea no kidding or movies or mp3s  heh
<Neroon> edge:  as long as i fiddled around with win, i dont anymore, sorry.
<Neroon> edge: why dont you try the manufacturer homepage?
<Neroon> edge: got a 4-sided cube now?
<tritium> Shawnc: you must have some errors in your /etc/apt/sources.list.  For example, libc6-dev 2.9-4ubuntu6 is what's in the 9.04 repositories.  Not what's listed in your error message.
<Brando753> guys would ubuntu log or record any information of files placed in a truecrypt vault and if so how can i delete those logs?
<jimnkristy> ok i have a question about usinkg synaptic package manager and installing software  if someone wants to help me.
<edge> how do i make a four sided cube...? it wont work!
<Neroon> edge: general options desktop size
<joey_> can someone please guide me through creating a channels.conf file so i can watch TV through m player.  I live in Australia QLD Wide bay if this helps
<Neroon> edge: got that?
<edge> yeah
<edge> mpw what?
<Neroon> edge:  and then horizontal virtual size up to 4 for a cube
<enduser000> edge: more workspaces
<edge> now what>
<edge> ?
<Shawnc> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/1499759
<enduser000> edge
<enduser000> whoops
<Neroon> edge: and i wrote that long ago already ...
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<tritium> joey_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Adding_Digital_Cable_Channels_(For_ATSC/QAM_Tuner_Cards_--_USA/Canada)
<tritium> joey_: (technically, offtopic here)
<edge> its a cylinder not a cube...
<arand> server_: just asked in ##linux, answer was bust partition table might be a reasonable assumption (Well at least two persons thinks it is the case then)... although one thing that could be tried before is just "find /boot" and "find /boot/grub" to see if it's only the stage1 file that's missing (Using the grub terminal as before... I doubt that since fdisk pointed towards no partitions found either, but if you want you could check that as we
<Neroon> edge: so you got ....cube deflection and deformation activated
<joey_> tritium Thanks
<Neroon> edge: disable that plugin
<tritium> Shawnc: you said you were running 9.04.  Not so, according to your sources.list.
<edge> k
<edge> works now
<edge> thanks alot
<Neroon> edge: you're welcome
<tritium> joey_: no worries
<Neroon> edge: still use the name in front of a message if it goes to one person only
<edge> how can i make a desktop on the top and bottom of the cube?
<Neroon> edge: you cant
<ryanprior> I want to create a .tar file with a bunch of sound files, and a playlist file that plays them all in a certain order (like a mix tape). For example, take a vanilla Brad Sucks album and turn it into a "mixtape" file containing the music and a playlist of the songs in order.  How can I do that?
<Shawnc> I am.
<edge> oh dat sux
<tritium> Shawnc: "lsb_release -a" output, please?
<welltb> hello...anyone know how to configure DWM?
<h3n> i'm getting this error
<h3n> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<h3n> anyone help?
<server_> arand: things seems are going out of and for me
<Shawnc> oh 8.04
<Shawnc> sorry
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<Neroon> h3n: that's not an error
<bullgard4> 'man yelp': " You can also start Yelp by choosing Desktop->Help.  This will show the top-level help system page, listing all GNOME documents conveniently organized by topic." How can I choose 'Desktop > Help'? What is the start position for this act?
<h3n> Neroom: oops
<h3n> libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<h3n> that error
<ufo> i want to run some mobile phone app on my ubuntu 9.04 , do you know any emulator for that ?
<server_> arand: I could not find linux partion when I go with sudo the only way I can see it if I do testdisk. if testdisk can install on that linux partion grub then I think I would be fine. any suggestion on that. but I guess you have told me you never work on it
<tritium> !info libc6 hardy
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-10ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 4206 kB, installed size 10432 kB
<Neroon> h3n: and when does that error occur?
<h3n> I downgraded from mesa 7.4 to 7.0.3
<arand> server_: well, a broken partition table is out of hand for most users really, first time I ever saw it :/
<Neroon> h3n: i see. but sorry, not a clut about mesa
<edge> whats virtual box?
<Neroon> h3n: *clue
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox |  edge
<ubottu> edge: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> edge: that's free as in price, so the non free one, is really the better one, since the USB support
<enduser000> ---
<sebsebseb> edge: uh no free as in freedom,   the  one it  says is non free,  is the closed source one
<sebsebseb> edge: ,but both are free as in price
<edge> ok
<edge> what does it do?
<arand> server_: by the way, testdisk will not install grub, it will install/rewrite the partition table, which is a dedicated section in the beginning of each harddrive which has the infromation about where partitons start and end.
<ryanprior> Are there any Ubuntu music players that can make playlist files?
<Neroon> edge: you can install other os in your current os
<MenZa> ryanprior→ Several! Including the built-in Rhythmbox.
<pizzledizzle> how do you tell which cron manager is installed
<edge> Is their any good graphics games for ubuntu? I finally got a nice computer and i cant even test the specs!
<jimnkristy> have a question about synaptic if someone can help
<Shawnc> tritium: oh 8.04
<ryanprior> MenZa: once I create a Rhythmbox playlist, where do I find the file for it?
<enduser000> ryanprior: totem
<MenZa> ryanprior→ I dunno, you might be able to export it. I use audacious myself.
<MenZa> ryanprior→ (very Winamp-like)
<ryanprior> enduser000: how do I save a Totem playlist as a file?
<danny_> wasnt restarting X always control+alt+backspace? y isnt that working for me anymore?
<Shawnc> tritium: can you find me the url to findutils? the newest one? I will try to overwrite the one I have with that one.
<Gnea> edge: tremulous, wesnoth
<Neroon> danny_: jaunty?
<enduser000> danny_: that should be logout...
<ryanprior> danny_: We disabled that to keep people from doing it by mistake. You can re-enable it if your X server isn't very stable.
<Shawnc> I installed a different one the other night.
<Shawnc> tritium: is http://packages.ubuntu.com down for you too?
<danny_> ryanprior, so how do i restart x?
<tritium> Shawnc: yes, it is.
<Shawnc> How long will it be down for?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ryanprior: How is it reanbled?2
<tritium> Shawnc: no idea.
<jimnkristy> need some help with synaptic
<Shawnc> tritium: can you find me a new version of findutils?
<ryanprior> CoJaBo-Aztec, danny_: to re-enable it, install the dontzap utilit (sudp apt-get install dontzap) and then run "sudo dontzap --enable"
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<tritium> Shawnc: it looks like you have it downloaded, and unpacked, just not fully configured and installed.
<danny_> ryanprior, thanks
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ryanprior: also fhsnks
<igsen> jimnkristy?
<jimnkristy> igsen: yes  when loading a program using synaptic
<ryanprior> CoJaBo-Aztec, danny_: actually, run "dontzap --disable"; "dontzap --enable" lets you disable the effect again. It's a little counter-intuitive. =P
<arand> server_: but like I said, thing to do now is learning testdisk and hope that it will be able to rewrite the partition table correctly. Hope it works out \o/
<jimnkristy> it says its done, but I cant find it on desktop or in menus above
<igsen> jim, what program is that?
<jimnkristy> Igsen:  it said it installed correctly but i just cant find it.  it is celestia
<server_> thank you so much arand: you have been really of great help. hopefully I can fix this and definitely do a RAID so this wont happen again on me
<enduser000> jimnkristy: try "whereis appname"
<enduser000> in a terminal
<h3n> I'm downgrading from Mesa 7.5.0 to Mesa 7.0.4 can anyone help?
<igsen> jim, Go back to synaptic and right click on celestia.
<jimnkristy> igsen: and?
<jimnkristy> options are reinstall remove and the such
<jimnkristy> when i type in whereis I get this
<jimnkristy>  /usr/bin/celestia /etc/celestia.cfg /usr/share/celestia /usr/share/man/man1/celestia.1.gz
<thomson> for some reason i don't think the gnome and kde desktop environments have got it right yet...
<Shawnc> backj
<jimnkristy> im very new to linux, but it looks like it installed, but I dont have the interface set up right.
<igsen> Go to terminal and type celestia.
<edbian> jimnkristy: Be more specific.  What do you mean the interface??
<edge> http://www.youtube.com/user/toasterwizard94 plz subscribe my vids are awesome!
<poningru> jimnkristy, which application are you trying to run?
<jimnkristy> igsen: that works great, but how do I get an icon or something in the drop down menus to start it
<divkladek> Does anyone know of a good virtual machine application for ubuntu?
<edge> virtualbox
<igsen> jim, maybe the program does not have gui.
<divkladek> Thank you. :)
<poningru> jimnkristy, you can add it with menu editor
<jimnkristy> igsen:  so you just have to remember to type it in the terminal
<poningru> or you can just do alt+f2 and type that name in
<jimnkristy> poningru:  im listening to you too
<igsen> jim, i don't know my knowledge is limited.
<poningru> jimnkristy, no worries
<sebsebseb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> uh   I wanted pm window nevermind
<axisys> !ksplice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksplice
<axisys> anyone used ksplice?
<axisys> wanted to try it
<JavaAtom> I have an error after running a package upgrade where X says I'm running in low-graphics mode and has "Failed to load module 'type 1'" and "Failed to initialize the nivida kernel module" errors.  Is there a way to revert back to an earlier version without breaking it further?
<poningru> jimnkristy, did you find the menu editing thing?
<axisys> nice to eliminate reboot requirement after kernel upgrade
<jimnkristy> poninrgru: yes i did  thanks
<poningru> axisys, only with rhel
<poningru> never did try it with ubuntu
<Neroon> does anyone by chance know about fglrx and black screen parts after fullscreen opengl applications?
<JavaAtom> **running Nvidia 9400GT with version 180 of the nvidia drivers.
<edge> any really good video editing programs for ubuntu/
<edge> ?
<axisys> poningru: just installed it using apt-get install ksplice.. now what ? so when u install a kernel patch.. how does ksplice play then? assuming u used yum there to install it
<Wicked> !backintime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backintime
<doubled> whats this channel for
<doubled> can i get porn here
<axisys> doubled: check the /topic
<poningru> axisys, unfortunately no
 * JavaAtom thinks "A troll approaches..."
<doubled> damnit
<Neroon> JavaAtom: so di i
<doubled> called me out already
<doubled> fml
<Wicked> doubled, yea. seeing how linux support rooms are notorious for porn.....
<doubled> i should have taken another angle
<doubled> maybe not connected from mIRC
<axisys> poningru: how does ksplice come into play in rhel once the installation ?
<poningru> the ksplice has to have its own patches for the kernel
<poningru> axisys, http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/
<poningru> use that I suppose
<poningru> axisys, we rolled our own patches
<doubled> you guys think i can troll those fedora fags?
<JavaAtom> Anybody willing to help troubleshoot a rather dumb nvidia / X.org error?
<doubled> maybe they arent as sharp
<Neroon> JavaAtom: regarding your x prob. did you let the installer change your x.org file?
<axisys> poningru: thanks
<JavaAtom> Neroon: Errr... possibly. I used the update manager and on reboot, I have no gui.
<sebsebseb> !ops  |   doubled
<ubottu> doubled: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bullgard4> 'man yelp': "You can also start Yelp by choosing Desktop->Help.  This will show the top-level help system page, listing all GNOME documents conveniently organized by topic." How can I choose 'Desktop > Help'? What is the start position for this act?
<Neroon> JavaAtom: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<sergio> hey ya'll...
<caffemisto> Hi.  is there a way to backup my current installation and use that backup against a fresh install.  so i would be back to the way i have it configured without having to redo everything.  Thanks.
<enduser000> caffemisto: remastersys
<Pici> bullgard4: Probably System>Help & Support
<JavaAtom> Neroon: "Failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module!" and then aborts, unloading all the modules.
<sergio> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a HDD that is plugged in to an external case and then take it and intsall that HDD in my desktop.
<Neroon> JavaAtom: Hm. You might try to get the right driver vom nvidia.com and install it manually
<JavaAtom> Neroon: I assume instructions for that are available via the ubuntu wiki?
<sergio> I would just run it in the desktop, but I only have usb keyboards and it stops working when the 'select your language' appears
<eoeas> caffemisto: man dd (could use to copy from block dev to file and vise versa)
<Neroon> JavaAtom: could be, never tried that. Did it on my own. Isnt magical ;-)
<WIGGMPk> Fresh install of Jaunty and running "sudo fdisk -ls" returns this: "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" Please help!!
<andry> help install avg in ubuntu remix work / not ?
<JavaAtom> Neroon: Found them. And I prefer having some instruction somewhere. This is my media pc, so I'm rather hoping that the three weeks I put into it aren't down the drain.
<sebsebseb> !virus |  andry
<ubottu> andry: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<h3n> Does anyone know where to get mesa 7.0.3 package
<Prabhat_> hi all
<Neroon> JavaAtom: Dont worry, even if it messed up your xorg.conf, there isnt lost anything
<sebsebseb> andry: the Linux antivirus programs about all they do is scan for Windows virsues, which won't infect your  Ubuntu install
<Prabhat_> need help regarding data recovery in ubuntu
<eoeas> Prabhat_: Hi
<Neroon> JavaAtom: and you should thank god, you got a nvidia card ...
<Prabhat_> hi eoeas
<poningru> !ask | Prabhat_
<ubottu> Prabhat_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JavaAtom> Neroon: I always go with nvidia when I build a linux box.
<eoeas> harddrive failure ?
<Prabhat_> ok
<sergio> When I start the LiveCD install I choose the external disc but when it gets about to partiton it says it is going to make a change to my laptops internal drive.
<Neroon> JavaAtom: so will i, but i got a free pc with an old ati card
<JavaAtom> Neroon: This was a "free" pc (stole it from my sister and gave her a netbook) that I built for her to tinker with.
<Neroon> JavaAtom: Hehe
<andry> thanks for informasion !! i have for scan windows files.
<caffemisto> enduser000, installing remastersys now :)
<Neroon> JavaAtom: So you're installing the driver already?
<alteregoa> where can i set the path variable on linux?
<caffemisto> sounds promising.  thank you. ;)
<JavaAtom> Neroon: Ah, actually, just found the -manual- instructions, since the automagic stuff doesn't work.
<Neroon> JavaAtom: I see
<danny_> another quick question... when i try to save my x configuration using the nvidia tool via system>administration it says permision denied. how do i save the x config?
<joetheodd> Hey guys.. how can I get the 32-bit version of xserver-xorg-video-intel installed on a 64-bit Ubuntu? (for Wine purposes)
<Prabhat_> I formatted my harddrive to install ubuntu but missed to copy some important dat....... earlier fedora was there on my machine. Any way to recover that formatted data ?
<joetheodd> Prabhat_, it depends on where it was physically on the drive. Chances are if you installed a whole new OS, no.
<zenlunatic> alteregoa: try PATH=$PATH":/dir/dir"
<homovitruvius> somebody
<JavaAtom> Neroon: Are you sure that manually installing the latest nvidia driver will do anything?
<Lynnix> ccsm
<eoeas> Prabhat_: sudo apte-get install testdisk
<Neroon> JavaAtom: Well, it worked every time for me here
<eoeas> man testdisk
<zenlunatic> alteregoa: ubuntu seems to not have a .bash_profile which throws me of
<eoeas> worked for me
<eoeas> recovers partitions and data
<enduser000> caffemisto: it is, I install ubuntu, remove some apps, update, and make a backup as new releases so when I reinstall I get a 6 min updated install ^^.  gl with it
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you for commenting.
<alteregoa> ty
<JavaAtom> Neroon: can do.
<alteregoa> zenulatic is this persistent?
<alteregoa> after restart?
<Prabhat_> The install was a completely new install...... I tried testdisk but no sucess
<vlad__> hey guys . the total newb is here
<Neroon> Is it normal, that samba asks for login and pwd although it's the same user on both pc's?
<vlad__> hey can any1 help me with my sound drivers
<eoeas> Prabhat_: hmm ??
<disappearedng> Hey how come when I am trying "apt-get source screen" it say unable to find a source package for screen ?"
<sergio> Any ideas...anyone
<zenlunatic> alteregoa: well if there was .bash_profile yes but I'm not sure as ubuntu is different apparantly... try to log out and in and echo $PATH
<danny_> when i try to save my x configuration using the nvidia tool via system>administration it says permision denied. how do i save the x config?
<andry> help !! i have huawei e220 to connect internet but some ubuntu ask possword ?
<Blancmange> Neroon: I avoid samba and just use SSH. :)
<Prabhat_> eoeas: I tried with testdisk but cannot find my data after the new installation
<Neroon> Blancmange: Well, thanks for the advice, but that didnt help ;-)
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't get separate x screens working? twinview and xinerama both work.  here are some screenshots and more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201860
<Harryy> I would love help with this problem if anyone is around. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7639582
<JavaAtom> Neroon: hah. Just got a "xserver-xorg-core is broken" message.
<Bookman> I have no sound in adobe flash based websites....any ideas?
<eoeas> Prabhat_: I c what you mean, don't wanna guess or experiment, so i'll say a don't know
<Blancmange> Neroon: I've never got SMB to work reliably under Windows, either, so I figure Samba is just emulating it's faults faithfully.
<Neroon> JavaAtom: But that didnt come from the now installed nvidia driver
<JavaAtom> Neroon: Not yet.
<JavaAtom> Neroon: I'm trying to remove all existing nvidia drivers.
<Neroon> Blancmange: I cant believe that, it's too long around for that and too far spread
<eoeas> Prabhat_: How big is the data?
<Prabhat_> eoeas: i am rying sudo apte-get install testdisk but getting a error message saying "command not found"
<SirStan> Blancmange: SMB is a very reliable protocol.  It works great on windows, and great under samba.
<Prabhat_> eoeas: It's aroung 2-3 GB
<eoeas> apt not apte
<eoeas> maybe?
<Neroon> JavaAtom: You might need to reinstall the whole xorg-core package again ...
<Prabhat_> eoeas: OK its apt
<JavaAtom> Neroon: I am guessing that requires apt-get purge xorg-core / install xorg-core?
<eoeas> Prabhat_: working now?
<Neroon> JavaAtom: I would guess so, too. Never had to do it
<iJim> Hello
<Neroon> JavaAtom: But when did the message appear?
<iJim> What does this mean "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf'!"?
<JavaAtom> Neroon: When I tried using apt-get to remove nvidia-glx-180.
<Neroon> JavaAtom: Well, then there still is hope, I guess
<Blancmange> Neroom/SirStan. Odd. I can never get my head around the Master Browser issues (which i assume is related to SMB) with the mix of various Windows machines in my flat. Sys logs say stuff like "Computer X is trying to take over the world. The others are trying to force an election."
<andry> Help ! i have huawei e220 to connect internet . but ubuntu some ask password to conect modem huawei e220?
<Prabhat_> eoeas: Thanks for the command .... its working presently...... lets see it helps or not
<WIGGMPk> Fresh install of Jaunty and running "sudo fdisk -ls" returns this: "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" Please help!!
<helpmeplease> I chose guided and use the whole disk of the 300GB HDD but when it asks am I sure it says it is going to change my internal HDD and my 300GB HDD
<Neroon> Blancmange: Was that adressed to me as well? If yes, why?
<eoeas> Prabhat_: ;-) will take time though, but had a similar problem and it worked (no guarantees)
<rodd> I'm having trouble installing/configuring lighttpd from source in ubuntu, can anyone help?
<rodd> 'service lighttpd start' does nothing
<edbian> rodd: To start services: "sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd start"
<Blancmange> Neroom: It looked like some of those split thread thing.
 * Blancmange pokes Samba a little.
<Prabhat_> eoeas: update | command has completed now what to do ?
<iJim> I have graphic issues on my nvidia, my LCD monitor wont max out over 640x480 but my CRT will set to normal size. I am using Twinview.
<rodd> edbian, also does nothing
<Neroon> Blancmange: my name is misspelled (tip: tabulator completes names)
<edbian> rodd: Do you have lighttpd installed?
<rodd> of course
<rodd> i installed from source, following their tutorial
<Harryy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7639582 <-- help me please. :D
<disappearedng> sudo apt-get build-dep screen How come I can't find any inforamtion on the package screen?
<edbian> rodd: Look in /etc/init.d/  Do you even have a lighttpd file in there?
<Blancmange> Naroon: Cheers!
<Phill> Hey guys! I have a Westinghouse Digital widescreen monitor (22.1") The resolution isn't right (And I don't actually know what the correct one is!) WindowsXP uses 1600*900 which works fairly well, but I can't seem to set that up in Linux - also, when I tried resetting my resolution through nvidia X Server settings, it lets me try a few (1360x768) works alright. But now - the main problem is that my Theme doesn't display. (By theme, I mean top b
<rodd> edbian,  yes, http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/wiki/InstallFromSource
<Neroon> Bluncminge: Sure
<rodd> edbian,  i did all what that page says
<helpmeplease> Well, could someone just tell me to go away then, at least then I know you can see me...
<eoeas> Prabhat_: suggest u unmount the partition! then check the manual, haven't used it for a while
<ttl9> anyone her good with tomcat?
<ttl9> *here
<ttl9> does tomcat have something built in similar to apache's Header unset that allows you to remove certain headers returned by the webserver?
<Neroon> JavaAtom: Any progress yet?
<edbian> rodd: You have a file in /etc/init.d called "lighttpd" but sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd start does nothing??
<rodd> edbian,  yes
<Prabhat_> eoeas: I have only one partition
<edbian> rodd: That is very odd.  Perhaps the install went wrong somewhere?
<rodd> it should output a message 'starting lighttpd..'
<JavaAtom> Neroon: Reading some things. Can't seem to do anything without apt-get freaking out.
<disappearedng> Hey can someone tell me what's the GNU repository address?
<andry> help ! i have huawei e220 to connect ! but if connect ubuntu asking password to connect to huawei e220 ?
<iJim> I have graphic issues on my nvidia, my LCD monitor wont max out over 640x480 but my CRT will set to normal size. I am using Twinview.
<edbian> rodd: Yes.  Or at least an error message.  You are aware that lighttpd is in the repos?
<rodd> edbian,  yes but I need the latest version 1.4.23
<rodd> which isnt there
<edbian> rodd: I don't think I can help you! :(
<rodd> ok thanks anyway
<edge> anyone here use vuze?
<Phill> iJim: Kinda same problem here too. I got it to go over 640*480 (widescreen right?) but now my theme won't display anymore. (the top bar with minimize, maximize, close)
<edbian> JavaAtom: run "sudo apt-get install -f" to "fix" apt-get
<iJim> No Phill I have a 17inch normal 1280x1024 display
<eoeas> Prabhat_: you will have to start from a ubuntu live CD, you can still use IRC from there for help, you can't modify or check a mounted system partition.
<Phill> iJim: Darn, guess we don't have the same problem :(
<JavaAtom> edbian: When I do that, I see a line saying that my entire Xserver system and XBMC will be removed.
<iJim> I use dual displays and I have for a while, but my CRT will set to normal, but the LCD wont
<edge> how do i search torrents on vuze?
<helpmeplease> edge: what version of VUZE?
<edbian> JavaAtom: You've been messing with packages huh
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i keep getting this email: http://pastebin.ca/1499814
<R_W_W> Is there some fundamental problem with the Flash plugin? It only ever works for a short time for me in Firefox...
<edge> latest
<edbian> JavaAtom: What does apt-get freak about when you try to install some software.  Can you give me errors?
<JavaAtom> edbian: Not intentionally. The update manager installed updates, but then my X ran in low-resolution mode.
<edge> helpmeplease, latest
<edbian> JavaAtom: Ic Ic.  What did you do?  Can you recap (at least vaguely) for me?
<tanath> usually once a day
<helpmeplease> 4.X it just type in the search box and it should ask you if you want to search common Bittorrent sites.
<Neroon> JavaAtom: what does apt-get do or say?
<WIGGMPk> Anyone? before I smash this laptop? "sudo fdisk -ls" yeilds "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" on a FRESH install of Jaunty???
<Blancmange> Neroom: I guess it's perfectly normal that Sambas must ask you for the username and password, even though you are the 'same' user on each host. It's just not in a position to know you are the same user on each host. I'm sure if there was a method for it to join you in a seamless way, that method could be used by another user to gain your privilleges.
<JavaAtom> neroon & edbian: I mis-spoke --- recapping: I updated my nvidia drivers, apparently, to "185.19.0" via the update manager.  I restarted and I got to a low-resolution screen, tried to change the resolution and the system claimed I wasn't using nvidia drivers.
<edbian> JavaAtom: I got booted.  I'm back now! :)
<edbian> JavaAtom: At what point to apt-get freak out?
<JavaAtom> Neroon & edbian: From there, I've been trying to reinstall packages.
<JavaAtom> edbian: I don't want to spam the channel.
<Prabhat_> eoeas: thanks for the guidance........ I am refering to the documantation as u said
<Neroon> Blencmunge: I'm not definetely sure, but I remember vaguely that was different some time ago
<JavaAtom> edbian: Can I pm you what I just said a moment ago?
<edbian> JavaAtom: Yes
<WIGGMPk> edbian: you remember me? lol I could mount the encyrpted home.. well I reinstalled.. now "sudo fdisk -ls" returns with "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" what you think?
<Prabhat_> eoeas: You a normal user or some support personel ?
<Neroon> JavaAtom: might as well join a private chat all 3
<JavaAtom> Neroon: fair 'nuff -- where we going?
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Well for one there is no such thing as "-ls"  just -l for fdisk
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i keep getting this email like every day, about a locale error: http://pastebin.ca/1499814
<WIGGMPk> edbian: sorry, typo
<Neroon> JavaAtom: Uh, wrong question. I don't use irc very frequently ...
<eoeas> Prabhat_: power user :P (normal)
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Did you reformat?
<Blancmange> Neroon: Perhaps the password thing was successful and more persistent than you remembered. Sometimes I surprise myself with the persistence of SFTP/SSH login authentication. :)
<JavaAtom> Neroon & edbian: /join #javaatom_help
<edbian> JavaAtom: What made apt-get freak out?  What is it saying?
<edbian> JavaAtom: will do
<WIGGMPk> edbian: yes.. reinstalled three times now.. same results.. its still on the same RAID0 array
<edbian> WIGGMPk:  IS this the same encrypted /home partition you're trying to access?
<Neroon> Blancmange: Well but I dont remember forgetting it every few minutes either. Or even on entering another share on the same pc
<Prabhat_> eoeas: really admire your knowlwdge on ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> edbian: nope.. reformatted everything.. gave up on the data and called it a lose
<R_W_W> Is there any way to get the Flash plugin to work with more than one tab open?
<eoeas> Prabhat_: trial and error, like most of us, you probably know stuff i don't
<edbian> WIGGMPk: What is the issue besides not being able to fdisk -l ??
<Gnea> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WIGGMPk> edbian: the only thing I can think of is the newly downloaded install disc got messed up and im in the process of downloading another one right now..
<eoeas> Prabhat_: but thanks
<edbian> WIGGMPk: What is the issue besides not being able to fdisk -l ?
<WIGGMPk> edbian: nothing that I can tell.. Ubuntu works fine
<alteregoa> hmm
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Then why are you downloading a new disk?  What are you trying to fix?  Nothing?
<WIGGMPk> edbian: fdisk doesnt recognize my partition tables which is a big deal to me
<Prabhat_> eoeas: If I still face some issue then where can I catch you ?
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Understandable
<edbian> WIGGMPk: What was the error again?
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Does gparted see your partitions?
 * Gnea considers throwing this soundblaster x-fi 5.1 out the window
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i keep getting this email like every day, about a locale error: http://pastebin.ca/1499814
<WIGGMPk> edbian: "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" and yes gparted can see them
<eoeas> Prabhat_: 1) you'll find me here 2) you can private message me through this IRC channel (try to c if it works
<edbian> WIGGMPk: It's your raid array I suspect
<WIGGMPk> edbian: the only difference between this install and the original install that worked is that I put SWAP on a logical partition and added another 1.0 GB logical partition
<WIGGMPk> edbian: I didnt make any changes to the array though
<Gnea> tanath: try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tanath> Gnea, i believe i tried that before, but it's still doing it
<tanath> Gnea, i ran it again and it says everything's up-to-date
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Have you seen "testdisk"
 * blagh slaps adante around a bit with a large trout
<Gnea> tanath: okay, what happens if you run the cronjob manually?
<Aldaron> Any ideas on how I could install eeebuntu's iso file to an usb stick, using a computer running Slackware Linux? The instructions are for usb-creator, unetbootin and isotostick.sh - none of these seem to make any sense to me (the script works most, but it complains partition isn't flagged bootable. cfdisk doesn't even think there are partitions on the stick. Stick works..)
<WIGGMPk> edbian: nope.. saw it one of the posts from google'in though
<edbian> yeah
<tanath> Gnea, how? never used cron
<edbian> WIGGMPk: That's where I got it from too.  I think that you have a bad drive or the array is messing things up.  All of the google results involve the Array
<Aldaron> Oh. More correctly: unetbootin won't start, usb-creator will just freeze at the first phase
 * Blancmange is looking for an IRC<-->XMPP-MUC bridge that works.
<WIGGMPk> edbian: =*( I just cant win
<edbian> WIGGMPk: Sorry! :(
<WIGGMPk> edbian: dont be.. thanks for your help again
<jcape> Question on karmic audio: I'm using an older macbook (2,1 or 3,1), and external audio (speakers, headphones) is not working. The onboard speakers appear to work, and I could fix the missing external audio by fussing with the mixer's weird surround and front channels. How can I either turn on the external audio or find those channels in Karmic/pulseaudio?
<edbian> WIGGMPk: NP.  I would keep track of this issue.  You didn't do anything wrong and you can replicate the error which means we have a bug in the system.
<edbian> WIGGMPk: You should make a bug report on launchpad
<WIGGMPk> edbian: yeah ill get to that later tonight =) thanks
<edbian> WIGGMPk: NP
<Gnea> tanath: like this:  sudo /etc/cron.daily/man-db
<fwaokda> whats a good app for scanning and removing/deleting viruses within ubuntu?
<forces> what happen with packages.ubuntu.com ?
<tanath> Gnea, no output
<Gnea> fwaokda: ubuntu gets viruses? clamav seems to work....
<Gnea> tanath: so check your email
<fwaokda> Gnea, thanks
<Phill> Hi, I have problems showing somethings to screen, for example, some system menu's, and the toolbar(?) or the bar you grab on with minimize, maximize on it. It's not showing up anymore. (What's that bar called?)
<Neroon> fwaokda: What viruses?
<tanath> Gnea, no new mail...
<Gnea> this creative soundblaster x-fi usb card is total garbage, why won't it just work with ubuntu?
<tanath> Gnea, so i shouldn't get the emails anymore?
<Gnea> tanath: in theory
<zopiac> Whenever I open LMMS, the audio output resets to Dummy (No Output). Does anybody know how to fix it?
<tanath> Gnea, well, ok thanks for the help. don't suppose you can help me with a graphics issue?
<Gnea> tanath: might be able to, kinda struggling with a sound issue
<tanath> Gnea, what's the sound issue?
<tanath> Gnea, i'm getting graphical glitches all over my screen
<Gnea> tanath: I got a soundblaster x-fi usb card last week, I can't change the volume.
<Gnea> tanath: what video card?
<tanath> Gnea, hrm. ati radeon 9800se
<tanath> Gnea, used to work fine, 'till a somewhat recent update
<Gnea> tanath: did you install a video driver for it?
<gabkdlly_> Phill: try restarting metacity, alt+F2 -> metacity
<tanath> Gnea, default OS one worked fine. fglrx had issues, so haven't been using it
<Gnea> tanath: try checking your driver:  System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<tanath> Gnea, that shows nothing
<Phill> gabkdlly_:alt F2 does nothing.
<Gnea> weird
<tanath> Gnea, and fglrx doesn't seem to work
<abhra> hi
<Phill> gabkdlly_: whoops, I see why, I had F disabled, I ran it, and nothing happened anyway.
<abhra> how to install icons in ubuntu -gnome
<tanath> Gnea, says no proprietary drivers are in use, and there's nothing in the list
<Gnea> tanath: should be a specific radeon driver for xorg
<tanath> Gnea, there's fglrx, but it doesn't show in that app
<Gnea> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-radeon (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 445 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Gnea> tanath: tried that one?
<gletob> Hey I'm looking for a web based torrent client for my ubuntu server.
<gabkdlly_> gletob: transmission is good at this
<tanath> Gnea, that appears to be what i'm using
<Gnea> gletob: torrentflux
<gletob> GnarlyBob, is that easy to set up?
<Gnea> tanath: oooh...
<tanath> Gnea, or it's installed anyway
<tanath> Gnea, so's the xserver-xorg-video-ati package
<Gnea> tanath: try running this command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   then logout/login
<tanath> Gnea, HAL reset my xorg.conf
<vlad__> uh total newb here asking for trash folder location?
<tanath> Gnea, been thru that. my xorg.conf is effectively blank
<vlad__> in backtrack4
<Gnea> !trash | blan
<ubottu> blan: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<gabkdlly_> gletob: correction, I don't know if you can run transmission without X
<tanath> Gnea, and yet things generally still work fine
<vlad__> ty
<gletob> Finally I have always wondered where trash was stored.
<disappearedng> Anyone manage to get 256 color in screen?
<tanath> Gnea, basically it autoconfigures how it should now, unlike earlier releases. only a recent update of some kind borked my graphics
<gabkdlly_> Phill: I am out of ideas then, sorry
<DayOldPorridge> Could anyone help me out with a GRUB problem?  I'm trying to load a disk.img in Bochs with stage1 and stage2 of GRUB, but whenever I try 'kernel /home/user/kernel.bin' in GRUB, it gives me "Error 17: could not mount selected partition."  Any idea how I could fix this?
<DOSchild> hello.
<Gnea> tanath: that's odd... but then, ATI has always had horrible linux support
<Phill> gabkdlly_: I think it's a problem with my X config. I'm having resolution trouble as well.
<tanath> Gnea, yeah, but it worked fine for quite some time there, until recently. now i can barely read
<gabkdlly_> Phill: when did all this start ?
<tanath> Gnea, and i can't get compiz running either
<tanath> Gnea, nor metacity with compositing
<tanath> Gnea, but glxinfo still says i have direct rendering
<DOSchild> Is there a way to update synaptic's package list to show manually added repositories? I added the cdemu and virtualbox repository, but the programs are not there, they are only installable with apt-get
<Phill> gabkdlly_: It happened before, in December, Slart and I debugged it all. It's my monitor, not able to tell X what resolution it should be. Now that I upgraded, I reformatted / and /etc/X11 aswell as my xorg.conf file went with it.
<Phill> So, I'm back at square one.
<tanath> Gnea, you try alsamixer in terminal?
<zenlunatic> whats the package that you can mess with compiz settings
<DOSchild> is there a way to update the actual list of packages rather than the versions of the packages in synaptic?
<trinium> wow, office 2007 runing perfect in ubuntu, but openoffice it is like gnome, simple
<Phill> gabkdlly_: And, I can't open up terminal it seems - it uses transparency - which has failed me. So I don't really know what I can do.
<thomson> 234 MB of memory used and i only have xchat open?
<tanath> zenlunatic, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Gnea> tanath: No mixer elems found
<SnuggleBucketXO> Hey
<SnuggleBucketXO> This is cool
<SnuggleBucketXO> Want singles?
<SnuggleBucketXO> NO SINGLES FOR YOU
<FloodBot3> SnuggleBucketXO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neroon> zenlunatic: And while you're at it, install fusion-icon as well
<tanath> Gnea, card recognized?
<gabkdlly_> Phill: alt+ctrl+f1 will get you a terminal, and alt+ctrl+f7 will get you back to X
<Gnea> !ubuntu | SnuggleBucketXO
<ubottu> SnuggleBucketXO: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tanath> Gnea, might check in alsa channel or something
<gabkdlly_> Phill: you can use f2 through f6 as well to get more terminals
<Gnea> tanath: I plug it in, it loads the snd-usb-audio module
<DOSchild> is there a way to update the actual list of packages rather than the versions of the packages in synaptic? it seems that using the reload option only updated version of the packages inside the added repository
<tanath> Gnea, usb audio? is that right?
<Gnea> tanath: if i bring up audacious, I can select it and play music through it, but the volume is jacked up all the way
<thomson> nautilus?
<Gnea> tanath: and that's only through the line-out jack, I don't have a 5.1 surround speaker system for it yet
<tanath> Gnea, audacious has different output plugins you can choose. figure out which ones work?
<DOSchild> is there a way to update the actual list of packages rather than the versions of the packages in synaptic? it seems that using the reload option only updated version of the packages inside the added repository
<Gnea> tanath: I went with the alsa on that one, but I need to be able to change the volume - it has a physical knob on it that's supposed to do that, but it's not hardware-controlled
<And> hi
<tanath> Gnea, try 'sudo alsa force-reload' and see if you're able to then. you have pulse audio installed? it seems to cause issues and prolly shouldn't be used yet
<And> i am newer
<And> hoo
<sage__> hey
<sage__> how often should a buisness back up thier data
<trinium> exit
<And> what is 'thier data'?
<sage__> I got a drive from 07
<sage__> it was full of back up for a server
<MrPiracy> compiz is not being loaded automaticly. where can i check for possible errors?
<DOSchild> is there a way to update the actual list of packages rather than the versions of the packages in synaptic?
<tanath> Gnea, check group permissions?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: not loaded in gnome automatically?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes ;)
<MrPiracy> Neroon: if i run from terminal it works
<Gnea> tanath: yup, I'm in all of the audio and pulse groups just fine
<Gnea> tanath: and I stopped pulseaudio just to be safe
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Well, I dont have gnome here, but System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs -> doesnt work?
<musikgoat|main> DOSchild: when you "update" you are getting the full list of packages provided by the repositories you have set
<MrPiracy> Neroon: nope .... i just booted it
<Tempus_Fugit> hey all
<Tempus_Fugit> new here
<MrPiracy> Neroon: command line is just compiz rite?
<Phill> My scroll wheel seems inverted - how do I... uninvert it?
<Tempus_Fugit> hey anyone know what program will open a .db file??
<carpediem> Phill: turn it upside down
<tanath> Gnea, hm, well TBH, it'd be easier to help you if it were easier for me to read :P hard to look stuff up when i can barely see. don't suppose you can take a further stab at my graphics issue?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: well i dont use the comm line, but you put just compiz into the startup?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: you might try fusion-icon there
<DOSchild> musikgoat|main, i use the reload button but virtualbox and cdemu still aren't coming up on synaptic
<Tempus_Fugit> hey carpediem how ya doin
<Neroon> MrPiracy: and it should remember when started, which window manager was used last
<tanath> Gnea, it's really frustrating
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes, just compiz and i had installed this fusion-icon thingy ... u think it would be it?
<Gnea> tanath: I can give it a go... this is my /proc/asound/cards: 1 [S51            ]: USB-Audio - SB X-Fi Surround 5.1
<carpediem> Phill: sorry, I couldn't resist.  Actually, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for ZAxisMapping, and switch the order of the numbers
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i'll take it out of startup and see what happens
<carpediem> Tempus_Fugit: hi, doing pretty good
<musikgoat|main> DOSchild: what repositories do you have checked?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: you could do it by compiz on itself, but if you're going to use fusion-icon anyway ...
<Gnea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone know what will read a .db file
<Neroon> MrPiracy: I would put fusion-icon to startup
<carpediem> Tempus_Fugit: usually that's SQLite, but there's no guarantee
<MrPiracy> Neroon: let me see, brb
<DOSchild> musikgoat|main, I have the two default ones checked, the updated Wine repository, the updated Virtualbox Repository, and the cdemu repository
<Tempus_Fugit> yeah i tried that and didnt work
<Tempus_Fugit> ty
<carpediem> Tempus_Fugit: if it is SQLite, there's a SQLite browser for firefox that works pretty good.
<tanath> Gnea, you don't have any funky audio/sound settings in the bios do you?
<carpediem> Tempus_Fugit: it could be anything, could you give some context?
<Tempus_Fugit> hmmmm ok will check into that ty
<Gnea> tanath: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Gnea> tanath: nah, bios has nothing to do with it - there's an onboard audio, but it's crap, so I disabled it there - that's why I got this usb one
<musikgoat|main> DOSchild: i believe virtualbox is in multiverse
<musikgoat|main> !file virtualbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file virtualbox
<carpediem> Tempus_Fugit: lots of embedded databases use the .db extension, so you may need to tell us what this db file is.
<tanath> Gnea, was just about to ask if you disabled on-board
<musikgoat|main> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<gletob> Gnea, Torrentflux is absolutely perfect! and it was very easy to set up thank you!!
<Dulak> the virtualbox in the normal repos is crappy
<gletob> And thanks to the others that mad suggestions!
<Dulak> If you want to use usb or 3d acceleration, download the deb or use the repo vbox provides
<gletob> *made
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes, i think it was fusion-icon causing it
<carpediem> Dulak: well, it's far from crappy, it just lacks a few features that Sun doesn't open-source
<MrPiracy> Neroon: it booted up fine no probs this time
<Neroon> MrPiracy: So you took it out?
<Tempus_Fugit> ok well right now im on my tmobile G1 in an app ported into firc and we have an app that backs up sms msgs  and i was trying to read them with my laptop connected to my phone and the backup file is .db
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Btw, did you just reboot?
<tanath> Gnea, yeah, i've seen that
<Dulak> carpediem: in comparison it's crappy, it's not actually crappy I agree
<MrPiracy> yes, i took both compiz and fusion-icon ... i had put conpoiz just to test
<Guest16752> i have a pink square in the top left hand side of the screen saying unknow how do i remove it
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes, i just reboot
<genan> reboot
<Neroon> MrPiracy: I see. But no need to reboot, just restart x
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i never know how to do it
<DOSchild> musikgoat|main, i found it in synaptic, it seems the quicksearch index isn't being updated
<MrPiracy> Neroon: hehe
<jedi06> does anyone know of a way to watch flash player at 2x
<Neroon> MrPiracy: I do it by ctrl+alt+backspace
<carpediem> Tempus_Fugit: oh, yeah, that might be JavaDB...not sure what android uses
<Neroon> MrPiracy: kills x instantly and it starts new
<musikgoat|main> DOSchild: interesting
<DOSchild> musikgoat|main, I had to scroll down to the v's and I found it, but searching for it won't find it, only finds the older versions
<carpediem> Tempus_Fugit: hmm, nope, they use Sqlite according to the docs.
<Tempus_Fugit> ok well anyone who wants to play with android programming can get the sdk and adb for free
<tanath> Gnea, hm, looks like i missed something. fglrx was listed in /etc/modules
<Neroon> MrPiracy: still here?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: it doesnt work for me, tried many times
<MrPiracy> Neroon: when i was trying to get my video card to work
<Neroon> MrPiracy: hm, using kde here, not gnome. Just a sec
<MrPiracy> Neroon: also ctrl+alt+f4
<painted> hey
<painted> can you disable UAC in ubuntu?
<Tempus_Fugit> im also new to linux and ubuntu in general i just did a dual boot on my laptop so i can learn linux and programming
<h4xOr> Hi, the touch pad on my laptop running 9.04 is very sensitive. How can i decrease its sensitivity
<Tempus_Fugit> i love the new 9.04
<MrPiracy> painted: login as root, but for that u have to enable it
<painted> how do you log in as root
<Gnea> tanath: aah
<Gnea> tanath: I think I'm gonna hang this up for tonight and try again later
<Tempus_Fugit> open a terminal
<Tempus_Fugit> and type su
<Neroon> MrPiracy: sudo apt-get install dontzap
<Tempus_Fugit> then the pw
<neda> hi, I want to have same keyboard shortcuts as gnome's in kde.  is there any solution?
<tanath> Gnea, ok. good luck. thanks
<iwobbles> Hi I have a usb hard drive which some of my ubuntu machines recognise but others dont where should I be looking to fix this ?
<picochu> seems like wubi doesnt run on windows 7 :(
<Gnea> tanath: there's a ton of discussion here that I need to sift through: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001
<MrPiracy> painted: system / administration / login window / security ... check enable admin login
<Neroon> MrPiracy: got it?
<genan> you had played windows7?
<tanath> Gnea, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=56719 similar issue to yours
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes, what's that?
<picochu> genan: yeap on my spare
<sage__> THIS IS LINUX NOT WINDOWS
<Neroon> MrPiracy: I brings back the ctrl+alt+backspace
<genan> yeah.ubuntu not windows
<Neroon> MrPiracy: to jaunty
<tanath> Gnea, good luck
<MrPiracy> Neroon: thx again, installing it now
<picochu> sage__: take a chill pill but wubi is suppose to run linux on windows part
<Tempus_Fugit> you mean wind hoes???
<sage__> lol
<picochu> sheesh bunch of 12 yrs old
<Tempus_Fugit> im not great with linux but im learning
<neda> hi, I want to have same keyboard shortcuts as gnome's in kde.  is there any solution?
<Sinatra> on windows i am used to WinAMP, what is Linux answer to it?
<Neroon> Sinatra: Lots of options. I got used to Amarok
<genan> what is winamp?a kind of vpc?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: do u know how to unblock root password? ... or set it?
 * Tempus_Fugit is hiding in the corner if someone wants to talk
<sage__> movie player is good
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i remember there's a command line for that
<Neroon> MrPiracy: There is no root account in ubuntu
<gabkdlly_> neda: I am pretty sure there is, you might ask in #kubuntu
<Gnea> tanath: thanks, you too
<mirsal> hello
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes, there is, but u have to unblock it
<picochu> MrPiracy: you can get root with sudo bash
<picochu> Neroon:  just sudo bash
<neda> thx gabkdlly_ , good advice!
<Dulak> no, use sudo -i
<tanath> Gnea, np
<MrPiracy> Neroon: how do i use the ctrl-alt-backspace? right here or do i have to log off first?
<Tempus_Fugit> this is linux there is a way to do everything...just gotta have the know how and patience to do it
<mb_again_> sudo bash; then passwd root
<Neroon> MrPiracy: if you use it now, it'll kill all x-applications and restart x
<Dulak> !root | mb_again_
<ubottu> mb_again_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tehbaut> what does 8.10 have over 8.04?
<iwobbles> does ubuntu support HP printers ? I want to ditch samba and the win server and print direct using ubuntu ,,its a HP5si bulk printer
<Neroon> picochu: he wants to change the root password, not a root shell
<sage__> 9.04
<genan> driver
<mirsal> once correctly set-up, ubuntu works really well on a tablet PC
<Dulak> mb_again_: use sudo -i to get a root shell, do not advise people to set a root password
<picochu> Neroon: then just passwd then you have the damn shell
<Erekose> I`m trying to install gnomedesktopwal   but I don`t seem to have the correct command for it
<tehbaut> sage__, was that directed towards me? :P
<jedi06> does anyone know of a way to watch adobe flash player at 2x
<sage__> lol
<MrPiracy> Neroon: not really change ... in the previous versions there was a command to set the root password because it comes up blank
<Neroon> picochu: God, I didnt ask for it. It was MrPiracy question.
<vlad__> hey guys i got a sound issue\
<sage__> tehbaut,  I thought u were thinking of the newer one
<tehbaut> I installed 9.04 this morning, but didn't feel like messing with all the drivers... seems it's less compatible with my machine otb, than the 8.xx series
<Neroon>  !root | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MrPiracy> Neroon: so u can login as root .... yes i think it was what picochu said
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Of course, you can. But there is no root password as such
<vlad__> pretty sure i got the drivers installed but no sound
<tehbaut> but it seems as though 8.04 is missing some of the top-right corner details than 8.10 had
<Dulak> !rules > mb_again_
<ubottu> mb_again_, please see my private message
<vlad__> and commands i can use to enable it or something>?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: try this .... sudo passwd root
<MrPiracy> Neroon: ;)
<Erekose> trying to install a tar.gz that is unzipped.. seems like I don`t have the right command
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Thanks, but no thanks ;-)
<ftab> MrPiracy: that command is to change the root password being a sudoer
<Dulak> MrPiracy: don't advise people to set a root password, use sudo -i to get a root shell if you have to have one
<ftab> :-)
<vlad__> ./
<ftab> Dulak: some times you might need that for security
<MrPiracy> ftab: that will also let you login as root
<Dulak> ftab: what security is better without an audit trail?  I haven't had root enabled on a machine in 10 years now, and I can't think of any good reason to start.
<ftab> MrPiracy: yes but passwd command is specific for changing the paddword
<vlad__> thanks for the sudo -i saves time
<MrPiracy> Dulak: there was a guy here asking how to disable "uac", that's why i came up with this ... i think these "type password" boxes all the time are annoying
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Then you can still start a root shell
<ftab> Dulak, you are right but if you are a sudoer then you are root, sudoer user id points to that of the root uid
<Dulak> MrPiracy: you can change the timeout on the password from sudo so it only prompts you every so often after the initial one
<MrPiracy> ftab: type that command, enable "allow admin login" in system / administration / login window / security
<Trombone> o.o
<tehbaut> how do I get to the partition manager?
<MrPiracy> ftab: then type root as username and the password u just set
<iwobbles> I have  an IBM laptop on which I can see traffic at the transport layer but I cannot get http access at the application layer any ideas ?
<MrPiracy> ftab: voilá
<Dulak> ftab: sudo gives and audit trail, allowing a direct root login does not
<DigitalKiwi> i like when people try to add themself to a group with sudo and end up deleting themself from wheel
<Dulak> ftab: you are making things less secure by enabling root, not more secure
<DigitalKiwi> it is good times
<hdon> hi all. what package will give me man pages for select()?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And why would anybody need a security hole (root account) in Ubuntu?
<ftab> tehbaut: gparted might help you
<picochu> Neroon:  root isn't a security hole. not if you manage it properly
<tehbaut> ftab, what was run during the install then?
<tehbaut> isn't that included by default?
<nutty> heya, was wondering if there are any acer aspire one users here, I can't seem to get my webcam working
 * hdon snickers
<Dulak> Wow, we got a lot of genius security people in here tonight.
<Trombone> DCC C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<ftab> Dulak, I agree :-) and I would also recommend to use sudoer, but again sudeor is root when you issue sudo
<MrPiracy> picochu, Neroon, Dulak, ftab: why are u guys so scared about this root account in the first place?
<DigitalKiwi> root passwords are alays short, like admin, nimda, god, iamgod, you know, therefor security risk
<Neroon> picochu: There is just no need for a root account. Everything can be done without it. And installing one just makes it easier breaking into
<Dulak> ftab: and sudo logs every command run, so you can see exactly who just messed up your box
<MrPiracy> picochu, Neroon, Dulak, ftab: what hole exactly does it open?
<picochu> MrPiracy:  not me
<ftab> MrPiracy, we are not scared, but just from security point of view there is an alternate
<Dulak> ftab: allowing a direct root login, no log.  Who just typed that command???  I don't know, cuz I enabled root.
<picochu> Neroon: obviously you have never tried install Oracle 11 on a linux box
<MrPiracy> ftab: define "security point" ... what happens if root password is set?
<Trombone> why do u want to enable root anyways? what are the benefits?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Without one, an attacker at least doesnt know which account to use
<ftab> Dualk, we agree but it's MrPiracy who don't :-)
<Dulak> picochu: you can sudo -i to get the root shell and install oracle just fine
<MrPiracy> picochu: yessssssssssss! now i remember why i needed that ... ORACLE 11
<tehbaut> so why is 8.04 missing that top-right-corner "tray"?
<ftab> Dualk, I was just differenciating the sudoers and the root
<vph> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu boot-disk will loadup the install prompt but it has an I/O error "Error reading boot CD" when I try to install it? I guess it is because the CDRom is not identified but would that be the only reason? any help would be appreciated :)
<ftab> tehbaut: did you tried gparted?
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: ,because it's a resonably new thing, also  Ubuntu's version isn't even part of upstream Gnome,   which is also why shut down and logout get removed from the system menu :(,  really it's only meant to be a user switcher
<tehbaut> ftab, it's not in the list of apps (or else I'm blind, or it requires a terminal window, or an install)
<Trombone> vph: what happens if you choose to scan the disc for errors instead of install?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: account to use where??? if this attacker can get to my root account, why cant he get to my user account?
<ftab> :-)
<picochu> there's nothing wrong with root if you know what you are doing.... sudo is just as risky as su
<genan> nothing will happen
<ftab> tehbaut which version are you using?
<vph> Trombone: Error reading boot CD.
<tehbaut> sebsebseb, so the tray is part of 8.10 but not 8.04?
<ftab> tehbaut try sudo apt-get install gparted
<tehbaut> ftab, I'm running 8.04 right now
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: did you mean the log out and shutdown thing?
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: if you mean the applicaitons tray,  there should be something
<Trombone> vph: maybe the disc is damaged and you need a new one? or somethings wrong with your hardware
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Every attacker tries to get to the root account. But how would he know, which, if any account on a pc might get root rights
<MrPiracy> picochu: even if u DONT know what ur doing. There are several newbies using ubuntu who has no clue of where to click or what to install
<ftab> and also when you enable the User switcher menu in Jaunty it removes the shut down from the menu
<tehbaut> sebsebseb, uh all I can remember is that it had a network status and quick-connect for wifi
<ftab> tehbaut then run sudo apt-get install gparted
<MrPiracy> Neroon: how will the attacker know i am running linux? i have 4 different OS'es here
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: ok  we weren't talking about  the same thing,   the only thing we were talking about that was the same, is top right  corner of  the panel
<tehbaut> ftab, is it available by default it 8.10?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: anti-virus AND firewall
<ftab> tehbaut which thing?
<DigitalKiwi> irc clients often use the user name as...username
<vph> Trombone: I've made 3 coasters so far... do you think if I swapped a cdrom with a different computer it would solve the problem? because I have a dvdrom that could be switched easily.
<tehbaut> sebsebseb, so I'm looking for the "system tray" ...is that right?
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: yep, and not the other thing,  which I hope is missing still in 8.04 :)
<tehbaut> ftab, a partition manager included by default in 8.10 ...is that true?
<ftab> tehbatu system tray in Ubuntu is called Notification Icons
<picochu> MrPiracy: remote root login is something i won't recommend
<DigitalKiwi> so someone comes to irc there's a good chance I know their user account ;D
<ftab> hmm not sure.
<vph> Trombone: and with the three coasters they all did the same thing.
<Erekose> vph:  what burn speed did you burn them at
<Neroon> MrPiracy: If it only where that easy to stop an intruder
<MrPiracy> picochu: whoaa, that's something different
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: you should be able to add stuff to the panel
<ftab> sudo apt-get install will prompt if that is already there tehbaut
<Trombone> vph: its worth a try. if you get an error when using a brand new disk that you made yourself just a minute ago, u almost definitely have a hardware error somewhere
<tehbaut> sebsebseb, so the notification icons were added with 8.10?
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: which notification icons?
<Dulak> MrPiracy: you are speaking from obvious years of experience running enterprise servers in production.
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: 8.10 is a good release
<tehbaut> sebsebseb, , I'm not seeing any notification area at all in 8.04
<MrPiracy> picochu, Neroon, Dulak, ftab: besides, what would an attacker do with root account that he can't with my user account (which happens to be admin)?
<Trombone> MrPiracy: do u have a particular reason for using a root account? its actually one less command if you just use sudo
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: sadly 8.10 isn't LTS,  if you run the  panel resting command that can solve stuff
<tehbaut> I had 8.10 before, but had to drop it for a while
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: why?
<MrPiracy> Dulak: this is a home computer, not an enterprise
<Dulak> MrPiracy: root is a known attack vector, your username is not
<tehbaut> hard drive changes, I wasn't using ubuntu for a while
<sebsebseb> !panels |  tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MrPiracy> Dulak: alright, alright, u win
<Dulak> MrPiracy: but you're advocating anyone to use your crappy security policy by telling people to enable root on their machine, you are not qualified to do that.  You can do it for YOURSELF, but don't spread your ignorance to others.
<tanath> my bottom gnome-panel isn't showing. and if i run 'gnome-panel --replace' then certain icons don't show in notification area anymore :-/
<Trombone> MrPiracy: bottom line, there are thousands of developers out there who made the root account innactive by default, and at least a few of them were smarter than you
<ftab> MrPiacy, as a general rule of thumb, there are some kernel level calls which root can perform, I mean root has got the access for each and every thing from deleting the files to changing the config without any further authentication
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: run the command the bot gave, that should help
<ftab> that's why root is always discouraged
<Neroon> MrPiracy: He needs to find an account that even may get root rights. Since not every account should be able to. But isnt it easier, when I know there is a root account i can concentrate on, instead of having to find the names of the other account and trie those?
<sebsebseb> tanath: uh  see abovee
<tehbaut> ftab, so you are saying that gparted is used during installation, but after that it's not included in the standard utilities/apps by default?
<MenZa> tehbaut→ Correct.
<sebsebseb> !panels |   tanath
<ubottu> tanath: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ftab> tehbaut, try gparted in terminal
<tehbaut> MenZa, correct re: gparted?
<tanath> sebsebseb, which defaults are those? i'm not sure i want to
<ftab> Menza that's not correct
<picochu> Trombone:  just disable remote root
<sebsebseb> tanath: it will reset your panels back to default
<tanath> sebsebseb, i have a number of icons & applets i don't want to replace
<MenZa> tehbaut→ Yes. A simple sudo apt-get install gparted should install it.
<tehbaut> ok
<sebsebseb> tanath: you can add the bottom panel back anyway
<MrPiracy> Dulak, Trombone: easy fellows, i agree the root account unset is more secure. i just dont see the whole point of having it kept that way in a HOME environment when enabling it would be much less annoying and easier
<tanath> sebsebseb, i'm not willing to do that without knowing what it'll do. it would be tedious to redo my customizations
<DigitalKiwi> hmm, can you create a user called root with no privs?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: How do you think, that makes it easier?
<Erekose> trying to install an unzipped tar file but don`t seem to have the right comand
<sebsebseb> tanath: it will undone your customizations
<tanath> sebsebseb, then that's not something i want to do
<tehbaut> off topic: how do I force a ntfs part to mount if the ntfs part is marked to be in use (windows didn't shutdown correctly)
<MrPiracy> Neroon: for those who just want to try ubuntu, yes ... no need to keep typing the same password over and over again
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: is the file extension simply .tar or .tar.gz or .tgz ?
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: that's not off topic
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: there's some sort of command, but you can also boot up Windows again and shut it down properly
<aamir> ((((((( hello Room ))))))
<tehbaut> sebsebseb, meant off topic from my latest topics :P
<iwobbles> does ubuntu support usb drives ? Ive found the mounting a bit troublesome
<Restinpeace> hello
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i know you will have a heart attach but turning off UAC is the first thing i do when i install windows at home
<Neroon> MrPiracy: So you want to start x and being online as root?
<mudsplatter> shalom
<Restinpeace> i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<tanath> sebsebseb, and i already said i didn't want to run 'gnome-panel --replace' which reloads it, and you're telling me to kill it? >.<
<MrPiracy> Neroon: in a home testing environment yes, why not?
<picochu> guys just remember active root is a matter of choice.. AIX, Solaris, Debian, RH, IRIX, they all have root accounts
<Restinpeace> can anyone tell me how do i install C++ ?
<tehbaut> sebsebseb, yes I just need to move a couple files to that part
<sebsebseb> tanath: you  can  add a panel back without running a command
<MrPiracy> picochu: even ubuntu does
<tehbaut> before I reboot windows, ideally
<picochu> MrPiracy: not enabled by default
<MenZa> Restinpeace→ What do you mean? C++ is a programming language.
<MrPiracy> picochu: but it DOES have one ;)
<Erekose> musikgoat|main: its .tar.gz
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Because one false click might kill everything.
<DigitalKiwi> I'm guessing he wants to install gcc
<tehbaut> MenZa, what irc app are you using? j/w
<Restinpeace> MenZa: yes i agree. I mean how do i install the app?
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<MenZa> What app, Restinpeace?
<tanath> sebsebseb, if i reload gnome-panel, there's an icon or two that'll no longer show in the notification area. if i reset panels to default, i may lose all the icons i've added to the top panel, and which applets i've added
<MenZa> Restinpeace→ You mean a C++ compiler? An editor? An IDE?
<Restinpeace> MenZa:  anjuta? if i'm not mistaken.
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And where do you think the whining would start first, after they lost all their data?
<Restinpeace> MenZa:  yes
<sebsebseb> tanath: yes
<EnragedOstrich> Can someone help me fix my gamepad? It's going all strange when I try to use VGA and ePSXe
<picochu> Neroon: login into X with root is a very very bad idea
<tanath> sebsebseb, i'd rather reload than lose my customizations
<Restinpeace> MenZa:  sorry, that's what i mean actually.
<sebsebseb> tanath: you have said this stuff about three times now
<sebsebseb> tanath: or three tiems
<Erekose> musikgoat|main:  I have it unzipped but its not installing right
<david_> hi
<EnragedOstrich> ive only had linex 4 a day
<david_> I'm new here.
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i've lost all my data quite a few times this week already ... without setting my root account ;)
<Neroon> picochu: Please, stop telling me that. I didnt ask for it
<sebsebseb> !new |  david_
<ubottu> david_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  david_
<ubottu> david_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<iwobbles> perhaps i should be going back to windows but I dont like MS much
<tanath> sebsebseb, yet you still want me to anyway? >.<
<ftab> ubottu, it's a bot :-)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it's a bot :-)
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: what are you trying to install?
<sebsebseb> tanath: no
<david_> thank you.
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Well everything is possible, but why invite every redneck to f... with your system?
<Dulak> MrPiracy: having the default policy be more secure is never a bad thing.  THe password thing as I said can be tuned in sudoers so you don't have to type that root password so much when you use sudo, I tune mine to 20 minutes and very rarely end up having to type it multiple times in a single session.
<Erekose> its a desktop wallpaper changer musikgoat|main
<sebsebseb> david_: np
<Restinpeace> MenZa:  are you there?
<EnragedOstrich> my game pad config is messed up when i use my VBA i need help
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: look for a README in the contents, usually there is install instructions there
<Dulak> picochu: any unix machine I admin, regardless of which flavor, first thing I do is install/configure sudo, and disable root.  Many of the guys I work with do this as well.
<MrPiracy> Dulak: my personal choice would be to type my password only ONCE when i log in ... and that's it ... after that, my computer should know it's me sitting here
<Tracker> I'm David,
<tanath> Gnea, well, i removed a lot of old fglrx left-overs, and graphics are much improved. :)
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And you need root rights every now and then?
<picochu> Dulak: i am glad that you do. But the phrase "most of the guys i work with" doesn't hold much water
<EnragedOstrich> Can any 1 help me with my VBA controller config it all weird and i dont know what wrong
<Erekose> with it unzipped it has two files... a makefile and one called change_wallpaper.c musikgoat|main
<Neroon> MrPiracy: After my system is set up, I might need root rights once a week maybe, if at all
<MrPiracy> Neroon: well, now yes ... i am installing everything and i am prompted to type it all the goddam time
<joshua__> Hello, I am wondering when I try and Network my printer that is on an XP Machine, over a Wifi connection, the printer window crashes when I try and browse my Computer it found my network, and list's my computers but It crashes when I open My Computer
<Neroon> MrPiracy: No, you just could start a root shell for example
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: ahh, then "make&&sudo make install" should work
<Dulak> picochu: ok let me rephrase that, the guys I work with that know what they are actually doing do it as well.  The ones who have no clue (apparently like you) don't.  And it's always fun times when those dumbasses go to the bathroom and leave a root shell logged in.
<MrPiracy> Neroon: and it was very annoying a few years ago when i started using linux
<andry> help !!!  avg install in unbuntu remix work but application avg can be launch ?
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
<EnragedOstrich> I NEED HELP WITH VBA CONTROLLER CON FIG
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: you may need build-essential if this is the first compiling you've done
<Tracker> Somebody tell me what is the subject of this room?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: ok ok ok ok, you guys win
<DigitalKiwi> "oh i think i'll go for a cup of water" smartass coworker/friend walks by, notices you have a console open "say goodbye to /" =D
<sebsebseb> andry: you don't need anti virus in Linux at this time,  and  AVG scans for Windows virsues and that's about it,  and those viruses won't infect your Ubuntu install
<sebsebseb> !virus |  andry
<ubottu> andry: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<joshua__> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME SHARE A PRINTER FROM AN XP MACHINE TO MY UBUNTU 9.4 LAPTOP
<picochu> Dulak: whatever, i never leave my desk with a root shell
<MrPiracy> Neroon: but i still think is funny the way u guys freak out about this root acount
<sebsebseb> !caps |  joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Having the opponent giving up is no fun ;-)
<sebsebseb> !cups |  joshua_
<ubottu> joshua_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<joshua__> sorry
<Tracker> I understand nothing.
<joshua__> but It can not find my PC
<Dulak> picochu: good for you, you're perfect, never make mistakes, should I call you lord?
<sebsebseb> Tracker: getting help for Ubuntu
<Neroon> MrPiracy: I guess it's just because we all saw what happened so very often in windows
<joshua__> It can not find my PC
<picochu> Dulak: it's called common sense. I guess you are those who forgot to zip up after peeing
<Erekose> musikgoat|main:  it shows a few errors
<Tracker> oh
<Tracker> ok
<musikgoat|main> !build-essential | Erekose
<ubottu> Erekose: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Tracker> thank you.
<EnragedOstrich> opps caps
<sebsebseb> np
<MrPiracy> Neroon: well, it's because i agree with you .... when u are talking to the general public, or a company with important data, yes, it's a lot more sucure ... but what about random users just trying the OS? it's nothing but annoying
<Dulak> picochu: so because I want root locked, I lack common sense.
<Neroon> MrPiracy:  Hell, I even have a link on my desktop to start my filemanager as root
<tanath> hrm, my scroll wheel stopped working
<musikgoat|main> !paste | Erekose
<ubottu> Erekose: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dulak> picochu: but you, who open root up cuz yer lazy, or leave it open, you have common sense.
<picochu> you're perfect, never make mistakes that's what you said
<Tracker> I thought I was here to meet new people.
<Dulak> picochu: it's ok, admins like you let me double my rate when I have to clean up after you.
<EnragedOstrich> Who wants to help me brave the new world of Ubuntu? Help me fix my 360 controller
<Neroon> MrPiracy: As the random user you dont even need it (that often). So I'd say even less need to have a root account
<Dulak> picochu: just don't advocate it in this channel, it's against the rules and stupid.
<MrPiracy> Neroon: hahah, got my point? so many times i tried to paste a file in a place i needed a root account, but all it said was NO
<joshua__> Could I have some help i have a printer connect to my XP Machine and I am trying to share it over Wifi to my Ubuntu 9.4 laptop
<picochu> please tell me where in the rules to say it is okay to use root
<Neroon> MrPiracy: But how often do you need that now?
<tehbaut> also, how do I add my osx partition to grub?
<Dulak> !rules > picochu
<ubottu> picochu, please see my private message
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Once a day the most?
<picochu> Dulak: didn't see it in the rules
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i am not done yet, i'll still need it ... and btw, i am NOT setting root password, it just came to my mind whey they asked how to disable UAC ... if someone asks that u suppose he/she will be willing to take the risks
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And the allday download folder or such are set up so I can read/write in them
<milo__> hi. Please is there any aircrack-ng forum on IRC?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: No, most of those that ask the question want it the easy way, they dont even think about security
<MrPiracy> Neroon: ohhhh, now we agree ;)
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And exactly these guys would be the first to damnate Linux for being unsecure, once they got f....
<Neroon> MrPiracy: On the download folder?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: nope, about the "they dont even think about security"
<joshua__> could i get some help with printer sharing
<joshua__> xp to ubuntu over wifi
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Yes, but that doesnt mean they wouldnt care, if they knew what could happen
<lostxion> hello room, i was wondering if there is anything equivalent to a disk derangement and a clean C drive for the ubuntu OS and how i would go about doing this to my pc
<Erekose> did that paste come thru musikgoat|main
<Neroon> MrPiracy: They just need to be told and explained, why it is the way it is
<MrPiracy> Neroon: anything can happen, always
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: you have to paste the URL
<Erekose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/221689/
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Sure, but you dont jump out of your window in the 2nd floor, just because it's the fastest way down
<Kangarooo> hello can anyone tell me witch gui of rsync could help me move all files and skip witch are already in destination but check if size differs then overwrite and delete on source after each file execution?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: that's not the same game, is it?
<StraightDave> hello, what does this output mean, and how can i fix it ? http://pastebin.me/683f745cb697e75b4594e191b5befb61
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bfig_> dpkg has been corrupted when updating, i had a segfault error. what do i need to do to rollback or fix it?
<nomad77> take it to off-topic people are trying to get help not listen to a debate on root vs. sudo
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Isnt it? It's fast, it works (even if only once) and I dont have to run all the way, too
<tanath> my scroll wheel has suddenly stopped working (even after reboot). help?
<Erekose> musikgoat|main:  thats installing now
<musikgoat|main> Erekose: then try again
<MrPiracy> Neroon: what are the chances a hacker will find ur IP, be an expert in linux and interested in ur machine to the point he'll bother to attack you?
<lostxion> theres a debate??? lol sorry for interrupting
<Erekose> ok musikgoat|main ty
<picochu> guys take it else where  this is getting to be boring
<yaris123456789> hi can someone see what this means ? http://pastebin.me/683f745cb697e75b4594e191b5befb61
<MrPiracy> picochu: agreed
<vlad__> hey guys i had sound working with backtrack3 and on 4 it stopped what could be the problem?
<Dulak> MrPiracy: again, you're saying that you being lazy trumps any chance someone might exploit that, and that should be a default policy because you don't want to tune a config file and use sudo -i
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Ever read tests about fresh windows installs, online, and logged in with admin account? Takes at most about 10 mins, til you get scanned
<Y-Town> how can i check my file system without doing it during the boot "force check"
<picochu> MrPiracy: for that matter i would like to say vim rules and emacs sux :P
<richardcavell> Y-Town: fsck
<KB1JWQ> Is the "official" Ubuntu method of restarting a service to use /etc/init.d/$servicename?
<DigitalKiwi> picochu++
<Daremonai> What's the best ftp server to run secure ftp on? I'm currently using proftpd, but I want to run ftp over ssl.
<richardcavell> KB1JWQ: Yes, but why the $ sign?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: After about 20 mins you can be sure, there is a virus, trojan or the pc is  a zombie
<Erekose> musikgoat|main:  I still get the same errors
<picochu> Neroon:  zip it.
<Y-Town> richardcavell: is it safe to run on a drive that is running?  I got a warning when I tried that
<DigitalKiwi> bots in china attack ssh all the time :/
<richardcavell> Y-Town: definitely not safe. Unmount it first
<MrPiracy> Neroon: that sounds like a freddy krueger movie to me ... but maybe i'm too lucky
<picochu> DigitalKiwi:  everywhere.
<mb_again_> i like vsftpd no trouble with it for several years
<picochu> MrPiracy: stop feeding them please
<richardcavell> I can ssh to other computers but they cannot ssh to me. Other computers ping my port 22 but it doesn't respond. I can ssh to myself at local-host. What's the problem?
<picochu> DigitalKiwi:  not just china. I got a feeling that most attacks from china are bots
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
<efu> I've compiled and installed the Aurora gtk engine as instructed, and I see it in /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines. However no Aurora themes find the engine. Any tips on what could be wrong?
<milo__> please im looking for aircrack forum... :(
<DigitalKiwi> picochu: i had an ssh server i set up denyhosts on, it blocked like 30 IPs in an hour, then i changed the port >.>
<mb_again_> richardcavell: check for firewall blocking port 22 and is the ssh service listening on port 22
<picochu> richardcavell:  you firewall maybe?
<Dulak> richardcavell: you have port 22 open on your firewall and redirected to the linux machine if the firewall is a router or something?
<picochu> DigitalKiwi: yeap that is the easy way out.
<tanath> help? my scroll wheel suddenly stopped working (even after reboot).
<Dulak> DigitalKiwi: I just rate limit port 22 to 3 per minute, makes it take forever for them to try thier scan and login attempts
<richardcavell> My ssh service is listening on port 22. I can log into username@localhost from terminal just fine. iptables returns nothing, and I have no other software firewall running. I have set up port forwarding from modem to my computer. Like I said, I can ssh out but they can't ssh in.
<picochu> DigitalKiwi:  but those who portscan would prolly findout your ssh port anyway
<Neroon> picochu: And of course, great master. If you tell me, to be quiet, I will be
<DigitalKiwi> most bots don't figure it out
<Daremonai> How can i know the fullpath of a program, like for example if i want to know where 'ls' is/
<richardcavell> Daremonai: locate ls
<Dulak> Daremonai: "which ls" in the terminal
<mb_again_> richardcavell: open a term and ssh -l xxx localhost
<picochu> DigitalKiwi:  yes but those persistent ones just give you a hell lot of logs. :P
<richardcavell> Dulak: actually that's better
<Daremonai> Dulak, thanks.. that's what i wanted.. man.. i tried who/where/what/why, i forgot which lol :P
 * DigitalKiwi still has denyhosts for those buggers ;D
<richardcavell> mb_again_: yes, I'm in
<StraightDave> hi folks can someone help me with this? apt-get is complaining and i dont know how to fix it
<StraightDave> dpkg: error processing python-setuptools (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<StraightDave> Errors were encountered while processing: python-setuptools
<fetusbubble> okay, so all the tags on my mp3's exploded, is there any way to retag them without doing it manually?
<picochu> DigitalKiwi:  you are kind... i just drop their packets for a few hours
<DigitalKiwi> hehe
<Neroon> fetusbubble: you might try easy tag
<DigitalKiwi> easytag is great
<Threetimes> somehow my ssh server is "invisible" to hackers :D
<gatton> anyone here ?
<fetusbubble> Neroon: i have it, any guide on how to use it? ;p
<nutty> is there a guide for persistent install on a usb stick of ubuntu
<picochu> alternatively just use vpn and enable login only from pvt network
<Threetimes> nutty: http://pendrivelinux.com has good guides
<nutty> thanks
<Neroon> fetusbubble: Sorry, havent used it for a long time. But afair it's quite easy
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a dual-monitor setup. Once I'm logged in, everything works fine. When usplash shows the loading bar, my smaller monitor says "Out of range".
 * Phoenix|Away is now away: "I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that I don’t know the answer." - Douglas Adams
<fetusbubble> all i've tried doing is right clicking on a file and selecting "CDDB Search", but it returns a bunch of irrelevant entries
<Neroon> Threetimes: That's normal. If everything (can be a pain in the a..) is set up correctly your 2nd monitor will get a picture when x has started
<andry> uninstall avg antivirus ububuntu remix?
<Threetimes> Neroon: Can I somehow change the usplash resolution? Per monitor or both at once? X works fine.
<irina> как пропатчить kde под freebsd
<s1gmab3ta> does anyone know how to enable virtual memory in wine?
<Threetimes> !rus | irina
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rus
<Threetimes> !russian | irina
<ubottu> irina: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Neroon> Threetimes: you'd need to go down as far as 320x200 or 640x480, not quite sure
<Neroon> Threetimes: But what for?
<milo__> aircrack forum do u knw where it is?
<Quarterstaff> Is installing ubuntu to a separate Part of a hard drive better than installing in Windows by wubi?
<Threetimes> Neroon: my right monitor is only capable of 1024*768 or lower. It recieves thge 1440*900 signal for the left monitor.
<Threetimes> Quarterstaff: a seperate partition is better, because you can remove windows without removing ubuntu.
<infidel2s> does freshmeat.net not allow you to delete your projects? i'm not seeing an option
<Neroon> Threetimes: Only can speak from my experience with tv out (1024x768 possible) but at boot only very low resolutions work, if i want to see the boot sequence
<Threetimes> Quarterstaff: and you have a better (looking) bootloader, and a little bit better performance
<Quarterstaff> Threetimes: Thank you for the information
<Threetimes> Neroon: how (what config file) DO I CHANGE IT
<Threetimes> sorry for the caps :o
<Neroon> Threetimes: using grub, i guess?
<Threetimes> usplash resolution in grub?
<Quarterstaff> Threetimes: I will take your advice, and thank you again
<Neroon> Threetimes: Yes/No?
<Threetimes> Where do i change the usplash resolution?
<Neroon> Threetimes: using grub, i guess?
<forces> !startupmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager
<MenZa> !find startup-manager | Threetimes
 * Threetimes googles startupmanager
<ubottu> Threetimes: Package/file startup-manager does not exist in jaunty
<MenZa> Threetimes→ it's startup-manager in the repos I thi---or not. Search the repos for it. :)
<eoeas> grub vga=773 or vga=701
<Dulak> Threetimes: vga= in your kernel line in grub's menu.lst
<Neroon> eoeas: Doesnt help, if he isnt using grub. And that was my question, but he refuses to answert
<Threetimes> oh, now i understand your question. Yes, i'm using grub.
<Neroon> ah
<Threetimes> what do these numbers mean?
<MenZa> !find startupmanager | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: Found: startupmanager
<MenZa> !info | startupmanager | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: 'startupmanager' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> startupmanager | Threetimes: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<MenZa> <___<
<darkhamm> hey people, firefox 3.5 isn't available for ubuntu jaunty ?
<MenZa> I'm not doing too well this morning.
<MenZa> !info startupmanager | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<Neroon> Threetimes: Then just add vga=773 to your boot config
<MenZa> Threetimes→ I suggest you check out the GUI for it instead, if you're unsure.
<Dulak> Threetimes: 773 is 1024x768 w 256 colors
 * Threetimes installs startupmanager
<eoeas> Threetime: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<eoeas> s
<Threetimes> 256 colors isn't enough for usplash, isn't it?
<bl4ck3y3> firefox in 9.04 is Shiretoko
<bl4ck3y3> 3.5
<Neroon> Threetimes: I'd start low with 256
<eoeas> Neroon: true
<bl4ck3y3> but... it is NOT stable...
<Neroon> Threetimes: 32k colors would be 790
<Dulak> Threetimes: 791 would be 64k colors
<Threetimes> i want 792
<Neroon> Threetimes: for booting 16 million colors?
<Threetimes> why not?
<Neroon> Threetimes: Must be a hell of a background ...
<eoeas> Threetimes: 32 bit doesn't always work
<Threetimes> it's the default usplash theme.
<Neroon> Threetimes: Like running irc with 16 million colors
<darkhamm> bl4ck3y3: i'm annoying o f use shiretoko, why isn't possible an official package?
<Threetimes> I do everything with 16M colors
<eoeas> Threetimes: just try and see :)
<Neroon> Threetimes: Seems you dont boot with 16 million colors now ...
 * Threetimes sees later
<bl4ck3y3> yet Shiretoko is not stable
<eoeas> Threetimes: you can press 'e' at grub menu, saves you editing menu.lst everytime
<Neroon> eoeas: True
<bl4ck3y3> and... default of jaunty is 3.0
<Threetimes> eoeas: thanks for the tip, souns very time-saving
<eoeas> :-D
<bl4ck3y3> for 3.5, i recommend to use 9.10
<Neroon> Threetimes: after you found the one working for you, you might want to add it to defoptions, so you dont need to add it manually after every kernel update
<tawan> hi, i'm about to install wicd - any potential issues to be aware of? I need it for my wireless
<andry> how to uninstall avg antivirus in ubuntu remix ?
<tawan> hang on, wrong channel sorry
<richardcavell> darkhamm: yes it i
<richardcavell> darkhamm: yes it is
<darkhamm> richardcavell: on ubuntu repos?
<richardcavell> darkhamm: yep.
<darkhamm> richardcavell: i can't look it...
<richardcavell> darkhamm: firefox-3.5
<neer> Hi guys
<Threetimes> Neroon: devoptions? where is thet?
<neer> my file browser in Ubuntu starts automatically when I start my computer......so does my skype
<richardcavell> darkhamm: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding
<test1235> i just installed nvidia 180 from the nvidia website, it looks asif my fonts are strange colours sometimes, I.E white has a slight rainbow color to it
<darkhamm> richardcavell: multiverse, universe?
<SandGorgon> is anybody using nvidia driver 180.55 in jaunty ?
<Neroon> Threetimes: also in the menu.list from grub
<richardcavell> darkhamm: universe
<Threetimes> test1235: disable subpixel smoothing, use regular anti-aliasing
<neer> anybody has any idea about it?
<richardcavell> neer: what are you asking for?  How to disable them?
<neer> richardcavell: yes
<test1235> Threetimes, im guessing theres an easy cli for that?
<richardcavell> darkhamm: got it yet?
<darkhamm> richardcavell: i can't look...
<Threetimes> test1235: go to system>preferences>theme>fonts
<richardcavell> darkhamm: do you mean to say you can't see it?
<richardcavell> darkhamm: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<darkhamm> yes, sorry...
<darkhamm> :9
<neer> richardcavell: do you know how to disable it?
<darkhamm> jaunty
<Neroon> Threetimes: Found the devoptions line?
<Threetimes> not yet, i wasn't looking for it yet
<richardcavell> neer: do you have it in your Startup Applications?  Look at System->Preferences
<test1235> Threetimes, just assuming i don't have the menu installed yet
<neer> richardcavell: ok I will
<richardcavell> darkhamm: you should have it there.
<richardcavell> darkhamm: type what I gave you on the command line
<richardcavell> darkhamm: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<dayofswords> i hate how i pronounce ubuntu, you-bun-too, then it should properly be pronounced you-boon-too
<Threetimes> test1235: sorry, i can't help you any further with this.
<richardcavell> dayofswords: isn't it more like oo-boon-too
<darkhamm> richardcavell: i've "not available"
<Andorin> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with keyboard shortcuts and such, and I do not believe it's hardware related. I'd appreciate it if anyone who could help with such things would look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<richardcavell> darkhamm: your software sources includes universe?
<dayofswords> yeah =p
<neer> richardcavell: inside sesssions?
<dayofswords> its late
<vph> Well I swapped cdroms to see if it was a hardware issue but I still get the same "(I/O error) Error reading boot CD" problem. I don't think it's a cd issue because this is the 3rd cd I wrote and I used MD5Sum and it came out alright on all 3 of them. I'm getting an error "3242009F" I searched through the ubuntu forum for answers and came out with nilch so far, anybody have any ideas on what the problem could be?
<richardcavell> neer: no, go to the system menu (third from top left), then Preferences > and select Startup Applications from the drop down list
<Neroon> richardcavell: yep, afaik it's more like oo-boon-too
<dayofswords> still i pronounce it wrong =\
<richardcavell> dayofswords: I say oo-bun-too when speaking to other Westerners
<dayofswords> i just see "bun" and think...... bread
<richardcavell> ping
<Neroon> Andorin: Could it be a hardware issue?
<Andorin> Neroon: Um... I said in my message in here that I don't think it's hardware related. I also state in the thread that this has happened across two separate computers.
<Andorin> I also state "I know that this is not an issue of the keys themselves, as I have tried reassigning the shortcuts, and they still don't work."
<Neroon> Andorin: Err, how did it happen across separate comps? You got more than one of the same keyboard on different pcs running and both start to have the issue?
<Andorin> Neroon: I don't know how it happened. Two computers, one PC and one laptop, that are both running Jaunty have been experiencing seemingly random failures in the keyboard shortcuts.
<richardcavell> Andorin: I can't get keyboard shortcuts to stay put either
<Andorin> richardcavell: "Stay put?"
<Neroon> Andorin:  Sorry, aint got jaunty here. So I'm no help
<richardcavell> Andorin: I assign F10 within compiz config and next thing I know it doesn't work any more
<Andorin> Fantastic.
<^cheeky> hi, was wondering i have a p2 machine and i want to turn it into a linux server + mysqlo && php
<^cheeky> +snort
<^cheeky> sorry did not mean to type that like that
<darkhamm> richardcavell: shiretoko web browser?
<richardcavell> darkhamm: yeah
<richardcavell> darkhamm: why can't you find it?  It's right there in the universe repos
<Andorin> I have been trying for maybe two weeks or so to get help with this. It is ridiculous. =/
<richardcavell> Andorin: What's your problem, Andorin ? I had to re-login so I missed it
<vph> Do you think it could possibly be the burner ?  I've made 3 coasters so far at a speed of 24x
<c-ruz> buon giorno
<darkhamm> richardcavell: i unchecked repos, refresh, i re-checked repos, refresh, and all right...
<vph> I read that it should be done at 4x
<darkhamm> richardcavell:  i don't know why...
<richardcavell> darkhamm: System->Administration->Software Sources: tab "Ubuntu Software" (on the left), click on 'Community-maintained Ubuntu software (universe)'
<OpenBluntSurgery> anyone using a terminal besides gnome-term?
<richardcavell> darkhamm: Download from: Choose 'main server' just in case that's the problem
<Andorin> richardcavell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<richardcavell> Andorin: I've had a heck of a lot of experience with this kind of thing, mainly because I've had a heck of a lot of problems
<bonko56> how do I get ubuntu to mount a usb hard drive ?
<richardcavell> Andorin: do you know how to use xev?  See if the keypresses are registering
<Andorin> richardcavell: Yep, someone in the thread already asked about xev, and they /do/ register.
<GeorgeAScott> how do i tell if i'm using v4l or v4l2?
<^cheeky> ok stupid question ..what OS should i run snort on , hardware :p2 which might work with 128 mb of ram..
<richardcavell> Andorin: do they register as the keysyms you want them to register as?
<losher> bonko56: it should be autodetected. Can you plug it in & then run dmesg?
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: Ubuntu 9.04 won't run with 128 Megs
<jason__> Is there a good way to extract files from an *.msi installation file without using WINE?
<Andorin> richardcavell: Pretty sure. For example when I press Calculator the output includes the term XF86Calculator.
<bonko56> dmesg ? via terminal ? losher ?
<losher> ^cheeky: there are distros specially intended for small/old pcs. Try google...
<^cheeky> richardcavell, well i dunno been reading about snort and i have this machine , wouldnt mind a lil network to learn from
<^cheeky> losher, free bsd
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: Go to an older version of Ubuntu or some other distro
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: xubuntu can work with 128 megs, but you're pushing your luck
<^cheeky> richardcavell, ok i server edition i take it
<w0jrl> hello all
<losher> bonko56: yes, dmesg via terminal. The last few lines should tell you if the kernel sees the usb drive. You can paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com for us to look at
<test1235> when i open a window, it doesn't seem to open within my screensize IE opens half offscreen
<^cheeky> richardcavell, see iam learning php+mysql and know a lil of apache which iam hoping to install
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: if you run it without a graphical user interface, you can probably use a more up to date version
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: Okay.
<danny_> can i not install the regular firefox 3.5 on ubuntu?
<richardcavell> ^cheeky: if you don't need a GUI then you can get away with smaller RAM
<losher> ^cheeky: I was thinking 'damn small linux' or 'puppy'....
<richardcavell> danny_: yes you can
<danny_> richardcavell, i cant seem to find a tutorial on it. i just downloaded it
<bonko56> mm  the machine wont connect to the web, has a few issues I can paste to a thumb disk though and then use this box , I will try
<richardcavell> Andorin: I managed to disable some of my keysyms by fiddling with Accessibility technologies
<bonko56> says its unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<richardcavell> Andorin: Look through all the tabs and see if anything fixes it
<Andorin> richardcavell: Alright.
<richardcavell> danny_: Why do you need a tutorial on firefox?
<danny_> richardcavell, im not very good with linux
<richardcavell> Andorin: if xev is registering it, it means that the keyboard shortcuts is working. Something else is intercepting the keypress.
<roflparrot> installing FF3.5 is a it tricky
<richardcavell> danny_: have you installed it from the repositories?
<losher> bonko56: no need to paste it. Try googling the error message. I don't recognise it, offhand...
<Andorin> richardcavell: That's along the lines of what I was figuring, but I'm not advanced enough to know how to look for that.
<roflparrot> it is not in the repositories
<danny_> richardcavell, can u help me install 3.5 not from synaptic? synaptic installs some beta version or something
<richardcavell> danny_: it shouldn't
<richardcavell> danny_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<danny_> richardcavell, karmic
<richardcavell> Andorin: neither am I but I found it through trial and error
<Andorin> richardcavell: Didn't see anything in Accessibility that helped, and they still don't work.
<richardcavell> danny_: google for ubuntuzilla
<losher> bonko56: btw, what version of OS are you running?
<danny_> richardcavell, it installs some version that starts with "sh"
<richardcavell> danny_: scratch that, sorry got confused
<richardcavell> danny_: shiretoko
<danny_> richardcavell, yes
<richardcavell> danny_: shiretoko is firefox 3.5.  They can't use the name firefox because of legal reasons
<richardcavell> danny_: but it's the same thing
<danny_> richardcavell, but i cant install any addons or anything with it
<bonko56> its 9.04 losher I have pasted the result
<richardcavell> Andorin: keep looking for it.  You know it's not the shortcut.  Do you have compiz Settings manager installed?  That often steals my keyboard shortcuts
<Andorin> richardcavell: I... don't know what that is, but it's possible.
<losher> bonko56: you need to tell us the url of the paste...
<miguelpeixe> anyone here that uses m-audio firewire solo in ubuntu can give me some help?
<jason__> For anyone interested - I found the answer, 7zip can extract from *.msi files.
<richardcavell> Andorin: Go to System -> Preferences.  Do you see "CompizConfig Settings Manager" on the list?
<richardcavell> danny_: is it just that your addons are not compatible?
<Andorin> richardcavell: Nope, and nothing like it.
<richardcavell> danny_: I'm using firefox 3.5 (shiretoko) with jaunty and it works just fine
<bonko56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/221728/ losher eh
<danny_> richardcavell, yeah anything thats supposed to be for 3.5 doesnt work with it
<richardcavell> Andorin: Hmmm.  You'll just have to find what's stealing your keypresses.  For example, on Firefox 3.5 F11 is supposed to go to full screen mode.  After I installed FF 3.5, it stole my F11 shortcut and I had to set it again.
<richardcavell> danny_: Like what?
<danny_> richardcavell, misc themes and such
<Andorin> richardcavell: Hmm... alright. Any tips on this hunt?
<losher> bonko56: actually, it looks like it worked, and your device is /dev/sdc1. Can you sudo fsck /dev/sdc1 ?
<richardcavell> danny_: well some of them are not compatible with 3.5 yet.  My 3.0 theme was disabled after I upgraded.
<richardcavell> Andorin: trial and error.  Try not to scream too loudly.
<danny_> ok thanks
<danny_> be back later
<richardcavell> danny_: About 10 out of 12 of my addons were disabled when I upgraded to 3.5
<Andorin> richardcavell: Well, sure, but, like... should I go into the system monitor and kill processes one by one until the shortcuts work?
<w0jrl> how do i install firefox 3.5 in jaunty? or, should I not bother?
<Alvinware> Where to find the most campatible driver for Compaq notebook?
<richardcavell> Andorin: I don't think so
<richardcavell> Andorin: I think you've just got to use trial and error.
<richardcavell> w0jrl: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding
<Andorin> richardcavell: Yeah, but /how/? How do I test something?
<richardcavell> Andorin: Just enable and disable things until it works
<w0jrl> thanks
<richardcavell> Andorin: that's how I solved it.
<Andorin> Oh, fantastic.
<richardcavell> Andorin: Sorry to be so vague
<Alvinware> Search the synaptic package manager for firefox.
<richardcavell> Alvinware: specifically, firefox-3.5
<richardcavell> Alvinware: because there are tons of hits for firefox
<bonko56> Im not sure I got the syntax correct losher, that command returned nothing in terminal "sudo fsck /dev/sdk1"
<wera> HI
<losher> bonko56: did you type it correctly? sudo fsck /dev/sdc1  (not sdk1)
<richardcavell> wera: HI
<Andorin> richardcavell: I don't... know how to enable and disable everything. =/
<Andorin> richardcavell: This seems like a hugely daunting task for someone who's only been using Ubuntu for a few months.
<bonko56> okies oops will try again kbd locked up have to rebbot hang on a minute
<richardcavell> Andorin: Mate, the way I solved it was just through trial and error.  I can't be more specific.
<richardcavell> Andorin: something is intercepting your keypress and preventing it from reaching GNOME
<^cheeky>  um sorry stupid question .. but if you dont mind, can i use synergy if i only have one monitor with mutliple inputs and use my same keyboard and mouse on two machines connected to one monitor using synergy ?
<Andorin> richardcavell: Thanks a lot, you've been a great help. I don't feel as though I'm any closer to solving this... but at least I understand what I'm facing now.
<durt> ^cheeky,  synergy has nothing to do with monitors, it just serves mouse position a keystokes to another system.
<richardcavell> Andorin: well at least you're not alone
<Threetimes> Hi. The right grub mode is 803, not 792.
<^cheeky> durt, so then it should work ..
<durt> i guess
<Alvinware> Which website that i should browse to get the most compatible drivers for Compaq notebook?
<roflparrot> that sounds interesting ^cheeky
<roflparrot> I am using one monitor and two computers
<nsadmin> Alvinware: google.com
<^cheeky> i am not even sure , this other machine will turn on .. maybe off for a lil adventure
<Alvinware> No specific one?
<greengiant> hey people, whats going on?
<w0jrl> how can I check what version of firefox I'm running? I just upgraded to 3.5, and want to make sure the upgrade took.
<roflparrot> greengiant: a little botta this, a little bitta that
<greengiant> &;-D ":{
<Alvinware> wheeereee tooo fiiind driveeeer for compaq notebook???????
<losher> w0jrl: help -> about should say which version it is
<roflparrot> w0jrl: Help>About
<nsadmin> Alvinware it's pretty obvious that I don't know the specific sites, but then I don't have to because google indexes them
<^cheeky> roflparrot, sorry to bother , but are you using synergy to do that with your system ?
<durt> Alvinware, majority of hardware is supported automatically, so If you have an exception it would be best to go to the OEM's website
<Slart> w0jrl: are you sure you upgraded? in jaunty you just install 3.5, and keep the older one
<w0jrl> thanks very much
<Alvinware> ok, #ubuntu server admin.
<Xodiac13> how do i delete menu entries like i have programs ive uninstalled and there listed in the game menu
<roflparrot> No, cheeky. I have a keyboard on each one and I just hit the Source switch when i wan to view the other one
<Alvinware> O.E.M. don't support pengy!
<Slart> Xodiac13: right click on the menu icon.. there should be a "edit menu" option
<roflparrot> M$ have sweet bundling deals
<nsadmin> Alvinware: are you excited right now because I won't search google for you? :)
<Slart> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<greengiant> not sure i like alienware as much since dell brought it
<a> h
<Xodiac13> Slart: thank you and i also have uninstalled the game and it left a folder behind it wont let me delete that
<Alvinware> yes, wat wong wit exicited, and no pls search for me.
<roflparrot> sudo rm folder/
<Xodiac13> k
<roflparrot> rmdir folder/
<roflparrot> :S
<bonko56> mm losher it says no such file or directorywhile trying to load /dev/sdc1
<Slart> Xodiac13: if you can't delete the folder using the normal ways it might be owned by root.. you can use sudo in a terminal... or use "gksudo nautilus" to get a root file explorer window thingy... but please be very careful with that window.. things can go very bad very quickly
<losher> bonko56: please type fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<losher> bonko56: please type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc  (forgot the sudo)
<Alvinware> If i make my main group to root, wat'll happen?
<stan_man_can> Anybody know where I can find more info about cracking wireless connections?
<roflparrot> lulz
<roflparrot> google?
<Alvinware> aircrack 802.11gn.
<RapJamMc> ciao
<Slart> stan_man_can: this cahnnel won't help you with it
<roflparrot> ciao Bella
<a> Anyone a pro at dual boot?
<Alvinware> synaptic pack mang also got, search it.
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<nsadmin> if I were, I'd charge :)
<roflparrot> Install Windows firs, then your distro, a
<Slart> stan_man_can: it's kind of a policy thing.. there are software available, such as aircrack and so on.. but you'll have to read the documentation on your own
<Alvinware> duo boot , which one first?
<Alvinware> win first easy lah.
<stan_man_can> Thanks
<Nielsen> stan_man_can, the only help i can offer is http://www.google.com/search?q=youtube+aircrack
<a> If you thinking about dual booting ubuntu and windows be careful Ubuntu may cause your nic card not to work in windows.
<Nielsen> stan_man_can, plenty of this-is-how-we-do-it videos
<Alvinware> gofo the wiki man, youtube video so small.
<OttifantSir> I followed the SettingUpNFSHowTo in the Community Documentation, but when I had followed it to the letter (with the exception of different directories of course), I got the error message that I couldn't mount it. Anyone got any ideas?
<Slart> a: huh? got a bug report from that? that sounds very improbable
<Xodiac13> Slart: i cant get into the filesystem in terminal
<a> everyone says that.  it is true!!!~
<a> http://www.techsupportforum.com/networking-forum/cabling-network-cards/318826-linux-broke-my-nic-seriously-cable-unplugged-issue.html
<a> it has been going on for over a year.
<Xodiac13> Slart: i just want to delete the folder the game i installed then uninstalled it it wont let me delete the folder
<vph> The new 9.04 iso should burn onto a 700mb or should I get some 800mb cds.
<Slart> Xodiac13: then do the gksudo nautilus thing... but be careful
<Xodiac13> Slart: should i just leave it then
<defrysk> sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder/
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<roflparrot> vph: how big is the new Ubuntu .iso?
<roflparrot> sometimes people have trouble burning .iso
<nsadmin> about 5 inches in diameter
<a> rolfparrot are you dual booting?
<bonko56> hm I get no result from that command losher at all even when copied from this window and pasted into terminal
<roflparrot> a yeah i still have XP on a separate HDD
<a> don't do it
<Slart> a: I would say that thread is about a broken motherboard or a broken design of a motherboard... I wouldn't go around telling people that "linux can break you nic"
<losher> bonko56: is the usb drive on the machine you just rebooted?
<bonko56> its sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc as in -l not -1 eh ?
<bonko56> yes
<a> it could mess up your nic card!
<roflparrot> a, it hasn't
<roflparrot> What is the problem exactly?
<a> linux will mess up your nic card so that your windows will not work!  absolutly!
<roflparrot> lol
<roflparrot> I haven't booted windpws since November
<bonko56> some of my other ubuntu machines just load it automatically losher
<a> if you don't need windows.. your fine. but then why do a dual boot?
<roflparrot> I have it thee incase I guess
<roflparrot> there
<Slart> roflparrot: what was your question again?
<roflparrot> I also have a great persistent install on a USB drive
<losher> bonko56: that's how it should work. So what's different about this machine? Yes, it's a lowercase L in the fdisk command....
<roflparrot> I was just chinwagging really, Slart. But then i got trolled
<Slart> roflparrot: ah.. nevermind me then =)
<roflparrot> Actually. Slart when I connect my PC to my router, my wireless internet connection fails.
<roflparrot> Why is it so?
<n3rd0> hi
<n3rd0> hi
<n3rd0> hi
<FloodBot2> n3rd0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> roflparrot: I know very little about wireless connections.. I'm just happy it works out of the box on my laptop
<bonko56> losher I dunno its got me tearing my hair out lol some machines it just mounts, the machine on which it wont load is an IBM laptop an old P3 machine
<xray7224> i know a bit about wireless
<xray7224> not a lot
<xray7224> but a bit
<roflparrot> You should connect to a router with a patch cable and see if it still works
<Slart> roflparrot: search for error messages in the syslog, kern.log and so on
<roflparrot> that sounds like fun, Slart
<xray7224> lol
<defrysk> wireless does not work on kde4 for me so I use wicd , that works fine
<xray7224> look in dmesg
<losher> bonko56: I wonder if the fact that it's old hardware means there something different about the usb ports. version 1.1 vs. 2.0?
<xray7224> defrysk: dhcp client that thre kde network manager sounds like its got an issue
<OttifantSir> Any reason why I can't mount NFS shares on machines I have explicitly allowed access to them? When I try to mount them, all I get is an error message saying "mount.nfsd failed to mount share" (or very similar. Lost my net for a few hours, and resorted to SAMBA :-( in the meantime)
<defrysk> xray7224, i see
<bonko56> yes its a v1 usb port, I also cant read it on a machine with usb2 though
<xray7224> defrysk: my advice isnt ideal id say make a network script using ifconfig dhcpcd and iwconfig
<xray7224> but like i said its not ideal
<losher> bonko56: but there are other machines on which it *is* readable?
<Alvinware1> is it a hard prob for v1 v2 usb or soft?
<defrysk> xray7224, using wicd is ideal for me :)
<xray7224> oki :)
<bonko56> losher yes it works fine on a win box and on two other ubuntu boxes
<losher> bonko56: well back to where we were before you rebooted, what does dmesg say about it? Same as last time i.e. device sdc ?
<losher> OttifantSir: can you run rpcinfo -p <server> on the client?
<OttifantSir> losher: Did a paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221741/ (This is from my laptop on a wireless, but the exact same message came for the exact equally allowed media-PC on wired network.
<OttifantSir> losher: The exact same failed mount message that is.
<losher> OttifantSir: please confirm: the output of rpcinfo -p <server> is the same on both machines?
<w0jrl> for anyone who is wondering, firefox 3.5 AKA Shiretoko is accessible.
<Slart> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<losher> bonko56: still there?
<OttifantSir> losher: Actually, the media-PC won't give a readout now. It has connectivity to the server, I know because I am watching a TV-show from it. Try to close it and try again
<w0jrl> !shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shiretoko
<losher> OttifantSir: what is 'won't give a readout now' supposed to mean, exactly ?
<Techie> anyone got a suggestion on how to easily go about syncing mp3's from a samba share to a folder on a Xubuntu box?
<OttifantSir> losher: Closed the "feed" from the server, but still no output on the media-PC. Strange, as it's connected via gigabit network. "rpcinfo -p <server>" just hangs.
<shazzr> hehe...lovely: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5XUJC7D40c&feature=related is there a cristian version as well? What is the default ubuntu-version? Atheist? Hindu? :)
<Slart> Techie: mount the samba share and use rsync?
<Slart> !ot | shazzr
<ubottu> shazzr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> shazzr: and there is a christian edition..
<purefusion2> does a dd clone handle hdd read errors okay?
<purefusion2> got a dying hdd that I want to clone
<Slart> purefusion2: not sure.. why not try ddrescue instead?
<Techie> please tell me that ther is NOT a scientology version
<losher> OttifantSir: it should return right away. Something wrong with your network?
<purefusion2> Slart: should I apt-get that?
<bananeweizen> I want to close a bug report (for the first time, at least in launchpad). Anybody here who can check if that's right or to suggest another procedure?
<Slart> !search ddrescue
<ubottu> Found:
<Slart> !find ddrescue
<ubottu> Found: ddrescue, gddrescue
<w0jrl> What is the reason that firefox-3.5 is being called Shiretoko in ubuntu? I missed the URL. my screen refreshed to quickly.
<Slart> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Neroon> Is there anyway to make sure, a microphone is working in ubuntu? I cant get it to work ...
<Slart> purefusion2: yes.. sudo apt-get install ddrescue should do it.. I'm not sure what gddrescue is.. a gnome version perhaps?
<Slart> !ff35 | w0jrl
<ubottu> w0jrl: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<OttifantSir> losher: Nothing I can tell. I can watch a TV-show (AVI-file) without lagging at all on the media-PC, and it's connected via gigabit network, and connected to the Samba-share, just as the laptop which is connected wirelessly on a 54Megabit-connection
<losher> w0jrl: I seem to recall some nonsense about branding....
<purefusion2> I'm using gnome, and it said use gddrescue to install so I guess that's my options
<Slart> w0jrl: it's something about branding.. firefox is the original version, if I understood it right
<bananeweizen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+bug/86103 is a Java5 and Java6 JRE bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/181582 is a duplicate. I want to set that bug to project:Java6 and close it.
<purefusion2> just did, it's installed now
<bananeweizen> Is that the correct way?
<LiraNuna> How do I tell rdiff-backup to perform a full mirror even if there's incremental?
<purefusion2> so what's ddrescue got over dd?
<losher> OttifantSir: ok, let's backtrack. Has nfs ever worked, or is this a first attempt?
<Slart> purefusion2: better handling of read errors is one thing
<purefusion2> Slart: what multiplier should I use?
<losher> purefusion2: ddrescue is designed to read failing disks....
<purefusion2> my disk is sitting on ice right now, lol
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<Techie> yay for webmin and its ability to easily set up things
<purefusion2> indirectly
<biopyte> hi. how can i completely remove any text including whitespace from below the desktop icons in gnome?
<Neroon> Noone?
<Slart> purefusion2: no idea
<OttifantSir> losher: NFS has worked every other time I have set it up. Except the time when I did a fresh install with NIS and NIS was broken from source. Every other time I have followed the HOWTO, and it's worked. Sometimes a reboot of the server was required, but I have done that too.
<losher> purefusion2: I've had good luck putting disks into the freezer. If you return it to the manufacturer, don't mention that you iced it...:-)
<Techie> biopyte: why not go thw whole way and get rid of the icon aswell?
<losher> OttifantSir: you sound defensive. Don't be, it's a legitimate debugging question. Can you login to the server and check that nfsd is running?\
<nsadmin> heffay: that would be a mixed dist, not recommended
<biopyte> Techie, when there is a firefox icon theres is no point for a 'firefox" title below, right. the obvious way, renaming with a single whitespace, still leaves a ugly trace of the title bar.
<diddy> Is there a way to turn on smooth scrolling in gedit?
<Keiffer> Anyone here know if running ubuntu from a usb flash is hard? Takes a lot time to boot and load?
<Techie> biopyte: might there be a setting in the theme somewhere about how icon names are shown
<losher> !usb | keiffer
<ubottu> keiffer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<purefusion2> losher: I had a hdd die on me two years ago, no luck with the freezer trick, but I believe it was a damaged head and I ran the thing until it didn't run any more
<biopyte> Techie, maybe. but where? couldnt find such a thing.
<Keiffer> Thanks
<purefusion2> what's the best block size for a fat32 20GB drive?
<Techie> biopyte: i cant say off the top of my head... i could do it in windows in a matter of seconds but i cant say the same for linux
<vise> purefusion2, 4 kB
<eoeas> purefusion2: depends on the average file sizes you'll use
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<Krenari> #bot
<Krenari> hi i need a bot like in #ubuntu, to help people
<biopyte> Techie, windows ... aha. congratulations.
<Threetimes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Neroon> Is there anyway to make sure, a microphone is working in ubuntu? I cant get it to work ...
<w0jrl> I'm using firefox 3.5 now as my default browzer in jaunty
<falkinski> Is devel short for development?
<w0jrl> yes
<losher> falkinski: pretty much
<falkinski> w0jrl: thx
<falkinski> losher: thx
<Alvinware> Firefox 3.5 not ready yet for Ubuntu, right?
<w0jrl> no
<Techie> Neroon: you could install a sound recording app such as audacity and make a small recording and play it back
<bongo56> losher I have repasted the link to http://paste.ubuntu.com/221760/ usb dick now on a machine that talks to web but wont mount disk using 9.04
<purefusion2> is there a way to check the block size of the existing drive?
<w0jrl> It can be used. just sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<bongo56> oops I mean the dump from dmesg in terminal
<shazzr> Techie: I wanted to record audio from a video I played the other night...using audacity. Struggled the whole evening to get it to record from the correct source. Do you know what's the easy way to change the input source?
<Neroon> Techie: Thanks. I already did that. Nothing at all
<johnliu> hello
<Techie> shazzr: would have a clue, i was just using audacity as a troubleshooting tool
<losher> bongo56: See this line -> [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk. It means your usb drive appears as /dev/sdb. So try running 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<Threetimes> !bot
<Techie> shazzr: but you could use mplayer, mencoder or vlc to rip the audio if you have the video file
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<tehbaut> is it possible to dd via /media/volume_name rather than via /dev/sdx ?
<tehbaut> otherwise, how do I find the sdx of a mounted volume?
<ChoK> "mount"
<tehbaut> in this case, it's a usb drive
<ChoK> type mount in a terminal
<losher> tehbaut: open a terminal and run 'df -h'
<bongo56> Losher: hm no result from sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<ChoK> or blkid
<tehbaut> ah, got em
<tehbaut> so I should use /dev/sdx1 with dd then?
<ashii> hello, im using ubuntu server and need help, i'm trying too set up my domain and webpage so it shows correctly.. i'm using ehcp.. is someone good at domains and how too host your own?
<bongo56> Losher its now on a usb 2.0 port too eh
<MrPiracy_> how do i force a frozen app to shut down?
<OpenBluntSurgery> psg -afx find the uid
<ChoK> skill -9 nameoftheap
<OpenBluntSurgery> pkill -9
<Threetimes> killall processname
<Snomi> errr...my jaunty freezes on 'loading hardware drivers'....but it never used to....
<Techie> MrPiracy: you could use the kill command in terminal
<OpenBluntSurgery> ps -afx *
<tehbaut> can I not use dumpe2fs with a read-only drive?
<tehbaut> trying to read the block size
<OpenBluntSurgery> tehbaut: can u fsck it?
<losher> bongo56: ok, try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if you can spot the usb disk in the output
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<tehbaut> OpenBluntSurgery, maybe... as long as that doesn't take long, as the disk has errors
<tehbaut> trying to dd it before it dies
<OpenBluntSurgery> tehbaut: what filesystem is it running?
<tehbaut> fat32
<OpenBluntSurgery> i think u use dosfsck for fat32
<tehbaut> it's an old win98 disk that belongs to my in-laws old machine
<Summitarian> Ubuntu vers. 5.04 no longer supported - are updates archived anywhere?
<tehbaut> OpenBluntSurgery, permission denied
<OpenBluntSurgery> tehbaut: http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck.vfat
<tehbaut> seems like the disk is mounted read-only
<tehbaut> all the files have a lock icon
<HotShowers> hey, does anyone know how to use sendmail?
<HotShowers> i'm sending outgoing messages using mutt to an internet email address and i get...
<Qu4R0w> !q
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about q
<HotShowers>  (reason: 501 #5.1.3 Partial domain not allowed: 'ubuntu')
<tehbaut> yeah, I can't even dd it: "cannot open input file: permission denied"
<MrPiracy_> none of it worked
<MrPiracy_> ps -afx lists it, what do i do with the process id?
<Mez> HotShowers: thats generally because you need to set a FQDN for your machines hostname
<Mez> !hostname | HotShowers
<ubottu> HotShowers: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<tehbaut> how do I get my drive to be readable so I can dd it?
<tehbaut> er, whatever the permissions need to be anyway
<losher> tehbaut: you're running it under sudo, right?
<tehbaut> ah, dang
<HotShowers> Mez: sendmail should be able to send outgoing mail without a FQDN though you'd think?
<MrPiracy_> OpenBluntSurgery: is it pkill -9 then what?
<OpenBluntSurgery> MrPiracy_: the uid or process name
<tehbaut> had sudo on the first try, but I had to cancel out of it... ok :)
<losher> HotShowers: sendmail is a mess. Consider using ssmtp. 6 lines of config & your're done...
<MrPiracy_> OpenBluntSurgery: like pkill -9 1254
<MrPiracy_> OpenBluntSurgery: ?
<Qu4R0w> how to reinstall grub after i resintall my xp??
<OpenBluntSurgery> MrPiracy_: yea you can run top and find UIDS, ps -afx |grep <whateverthehellurlookingfor>
<bongo56> losher result from dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/221768/
<ChoK> MrPiracy_, skill "name of process" or pkill "process ID"
<ChoK> MrPiracy_, skill "name of process" or pkill "process ID" or killall "name of process"
<tehbaut> dosfsck must take a while :D
<mzz> is packages.ubuntu.com timing out for anyone else?
<OpenBluntSurgery> pkill works for program names also
<OpenBluntSurgery> tehbaut: use a -C with it and it should show u progress
<OpenBluntSurgery> tehbaut: just read the man page
<purefusion2> if I run ddrescue with quiet operation, does that run the disk slower, and cooler?
<MrPiracy_> chok, i tried those, but the app is still here
<losher> bongo56: no other devices mentioned other than sda?
<OpenBluntSurgery> MrPiracy_: pebkac
<tehbaut> does using the verbose option when processing large amounts of files slow down the processing of files?
<HotShowers> losher: how do i use ssmtp, i type: #ssmtp root
<MrPiracy_> OpenBluntSurgery: not really, i did what u said
<HotShowers> then i type my message "hello world"
<HotShowers> how do i send it off
<ChoK> MrPiracy_, add a -9 option then
<MrPiracy_> chok, nope, doesnt work
<ChoK> MrPiracy_, are you the owner of the process? or is it root?
<losher> HotShowers: er, you install it with 'sudo apt-get install ssmtp', the you configure /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf and then you just send mail with mutt the usual way
<bongo56> Im not sure I get a few pages of stuff from the fdisk command see http://paste.ubuntu.com/221771/
<MrPiracy_> i am
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<bongo56> Losher I dont understand much of that dump from fdsik
<mouss> /noin
<danny__> hi does anybody else's google look like this on firefox 3.5?  y the long horizontal search bar?
<losher> bongo56: you seem quite confused between fdisk and dmesg. Maybe you should take a break and try again tomorrow?
<Qu4R0w> how can i boot to my ubuntu??i already reinstall windows and i cant boot to ubuntu now.please help
<Keiffer> i wnat Chrome for Ubuntu!
<danny__> http://www.imagebam.com/image/3c14cc42498765
<prince_jammys> !grub > Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w, please see my private message
<Mez> HotShowers: that's probably coming back from an external source.
<Uwe> hi all, I have some troubel with ubuntu-studio 9-04 and WLAN (RT73)
<bongo56> Losher lol, yes it is confusing thanks for the help so far though, you taught me heaps :)
<MrPiracy_> well ...
<Uwe> now i checked it with Ubuntu 9-04 (Live DVD) and it worked
<Threetimes> Keiffer: use wine/crossover/cedege
<prince_jammys> Uwe: try also at ubuntu studio's, irc channel: #ubuntustudio
<Uwe> I think the problem is related to the Kernel Versions: Ubuntu Studio
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<Keiffer> Threetimes - it has bugs...
<Uwe> price_jammys: Thanks good idea
<Keiffer> danny__ whats shiretoko?
<Threetimes> !shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shiretoko
<Threetimes> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<danny__> Keiffer, firefox 3.5
<Uwe> ubuntu studio uses 2.6.29 and the usual desktop version uses 2.6.28 I think thats the root cause
<danny__> does anybody else's google look like this on firefox 3.5? http://www.imagebam.com/image/3c14cc42498765 y the long horizontal search bar
<Threetimes> Keiffer: do you mean tilp2 or wine/crossover/cedega?
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I disable a package from being installed on an Ubuntu system ?
<Keiffer> Threetimes I have it with Crossover and it has some bugs..
<diddy> If you set the umask to 022, by default what permissions will your files have?
<bongo56> I will try the same commands on the ubuntu machines that the drive is recognised on, maybey that may shed some light ta Losher
<prince_jammys> diddy: 755 rwx, r-x, r-x
<johnliu> how could i deal with this error:"E: zdesktop: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"??
<johnliu> thank you
<prince_jammys> diddy: the zero masks nothing for the owner, and the twos mask the 'write' bit for group and other.
<zleap> what are you trying to install?
<zleap> zdsktop
<johnliu> every programe all like this
<OpenBluntSurgery> how can i set aterm as my default terminal?
<johnliu> so i can't install
<zleap> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-886974.html
<diddy> prince_jammys: Not directory but files. Correct answer is 644
<johnliu> and can't delete
<zleap> are you getting other errors
<johnliu> no
<zleap> ok
<johnliu> thanks
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> that link may help,
<prince_jammys> diddy: ok, yes. files are not made executable.
<OpenBluntSurgery> ?
<johnliu> is some file broken?
<diddy> prince_jammys, I am just doing a test exam for LPIC and also got it wrong.
<prince_jammys> diddy: heh, trick question!
<on5sl> can somebody help me getting xinerama to work on a HD4870? Cause when i enable the option i get no GDM anymore when i boot :(
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<Techie> on5sl: is this an ATI HD4870
<on5sl> Techie: yes
<zleap> johnliu, not sure what package are you trying to install
<diddy> Does anybody know a really good program to find duplicate files and free diskspace?
<on5sl> i've installed the latest catalyst driver 9.6
<johnliu> is there anyone can speak chinese?
<Techie> on5sl: the ATI drivers come with a xinerama feature in them
<losher> !cn | johnliu
<ubottu> johnliu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<on5sl> Techie: that's what i'm trying, but it doesnt seems tow ork
<Slart> diddy: fdupes is ok
<johnliu> yeah
<Techie> on5sl: may i pm you
<johnliu> could you?
<on5sl> Techie: ofc
<prince_jammys> diddy: there's something called fdupes. i've never used it.
<prince_jammys> ah, someone already said it.
<johnliu> i can't speak clearly my trouble in english
<prince_jammys> johnliu: /join #ubuntu-cn
<causasui> Is there any fix for vlc being in two separate windows?
<diddy> Slart, prince_jammys : I have just found this page and now I am wondering which one to try: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fdupes
<causasui> It used to be only one :(
<Slart> diddy: I've used both fdupes and duff.. in the end the difference wasn't that big
<johnliu> zleap:i want to install eva,but there is something wrong with it
<Qu4R0w> !eva > johnliu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eva
<waldir> help, I can't instal firefox 3.5! :(
<Slart> causasui: I thought that was fixed in an update
<Threetimes> I just installed tilp2, when I start it I get "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<waldir> *install
<prince_jammys> waldir: provide more details so someone can help you.
<johnliu> :"E: zdesktop: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"??
<OpenBluntSurgery> what does system->pref->preferred apps do?
<johnliu> it
<waldir> prince_jammys: I don't know how to install it, I downloaded the tar.bz from firefox's website but it juts extracts to a folder
<waldir> I tried using synaptic, but it says it installs it but my shortcuts still point to ff3
<johnliu> ??????????
<HotShowers> losher: ok think i've worked it out
<johnliu> ?????
<HotShowers> thanks
<prince_jammys> waldir: try running 'shiretoko' from a terminal
<causasui> Slart: Well I never got that update
<johnliu> ??????????
<waldir> prince_jammys: commando not found
<prince_jammys> waldir: at least that's what i saw a few minutes ago
<waldir> *command
<prince_jammys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Slart> causasui: hmm... then I guess you can either download and compile the source for yourself (not sure if you have to change something though) or wait for an updated package
<waldir> oh, thanks... I'll read that
<gnomefreak> the upstream tarball once unpacked cd into it and run it
<defrysk> run firefox-3.5 waldir
<johnliu> is there anyone could help me?
<UinstonS> Hi
<waldir> defrysk: that works, it is indeed called shiretoko
<johnliu> :"E: zdesktop: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"??
<UinstonS> Where i can find .deb pack "Charles" ?
<johnliu> anyone?
<Neroon> Is there anyway to make sure, a microphone is working in ubuntu? I cant get it to work at all
<waldir> prince_jammys: i understand now, it's an ubuntu thing
<gnomefreak> Neroon: by default it is disabled IIRC click on the speaker icon and look for it
<waldir> so it has been in my apps menu all this time, only it was called shiretoko and had a different icon!
<johnliu> anyone can save this problem:":"E: zdesktop: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"??
<gnomefreak> johnliu: most likely if someone can they will let you know. no reason to keep asking. if we cant help you try #ubuntuforums its sunday so alot of people are not here
<waldir> why isn't this made clearer to people using ubuntu?
<Neroon> gnomefreak: Did that already. More than once. Any other way to activate it?
<gnomefreak> Neroon: not sure off hand. its really early sunday morning here im doing as little as possible :)
<johnliu> oh,i'm sorry,i don't know
<Neroon> gnomefreak: hehe. I know. Wouldnt even bother, if I didnt need it today
<tehbaut> what's the typical path to the desktop?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, get some sleep :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: :) would be  nice
<Threetimes> tehbaut: ~./Desktop
<andry> how unistall avg antivirus in ubuntu remix?
<Threetimes> tehbaut: (in your language, if not english)
<tehbaut> ah, yep english
<snaxx1> ANyone able to help me install this madwifi
<Slart> andry: no instructions on the AVG site?
<waldir> prince_jammys, defrysk did I miss something? how was I supposed to know about this shiretoko issue with ubuntu? :(
<defrysk> waldir, some investigation usually helps, also 3.5 is not default yet, so not as much documentation
<UinstonS> Where i can find .deb pack "Charles" ?
<Slart> !pm | andry
<ubottu> andry: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Seveas> UinstonS, try Buckingham Palace
<petx> hi all... I try to show request time out while pinging other PC... any idea??
<meglo> Anyone here know of a good program to check my long written texts and identify bad usage of English or over-use of words, changing tense, etc? More than just a grammar checker... maybe some statistical analyzer that has some neat tricks. I do recall seeing something - it was to help improve writing skills.
<waldir> defrysk: I understand, but that's not very user friendly..
<snaxx1> fack... this is pissin me off lol
<waldir> well, thanks for your help :)
<Lounge> somthing's been bugging me about 9.04 and avahi
<tehbaut> is it normal for ddrescue to not look like it's doing anything, even with -v in use?
<tehbaut> also, hdd case busy lights are not on
<Lounge> seems to not wanna work like it used to in hardy
<Threetimes> tehbaut: can you hear the drives?
<tehbaut> not really
<odonata> about syslog
<Threetimes> then it isn't doing anything? any errors?
<tehbaut> course it's fat32, maybe it takes a while to initialize the read
<tehbaut> no errors yet
<odonata> how can one separat logging into specific files?
<Threetimes> might be, just wait...
<tehbaut> says 'Copying data...'
<tehbaut> this is somewhat agonizing :D
<causasui> Slart: It works for you? On 9.04?
<Slart> causasui: yes.. but I downloaded the source and compiled it myself
<defrysk> waldir having a firefox3.5 that runs besides firefox3 untill 3.5 is default sound pretty user frienly to me ;)
<DawnLight> hello. i've a continual message in dmesg which is eating up my hdd. this is bug #385929. whatever causes it... is there a way to stop the hdd writes, please?
<tehbaut> I question whether I am using the right options up from... I just noticed an example on wikipedia where the user started with -n (no split) and then afterwords used -r 1 to retry the error areas, but I started with splits and -r 100... heh
<richardcavell> is there a simple command to find out which IPs have a computer attached on my local area network?
<q0_0p> sudo nmap -sP -T4 192.168.0.0/24
<tehbaut> ah, I needed to make the logfile first... it won't create it for me
<Alvinware> Is Linux more safer than Windows from being hack by hackers?
<richardcavell> q0_0p: thanks. It's not such a simple-looking command though. I should alias it
<Threetimes> Alvinware: some people say so.
<qe2eqe> Alvinware, Intrinsically, a little.
<Alvinware> So, does that mean Linux don't need any firewall, and anti-virus?
<dhruvasagar> Alvinware: yes
<Threetimes> need? windows won't "need" them, ubuntu won't "need" them
<dhruvasagar> Alvinware: generally you don't
<dhruvasagar> Threetimes: well said :)
<Threetimes> I dont use any of them on both systems :D
<dhalsim> hi, is there a way to use ionizer (air cleaner) in asus n50vn models?
<Alvinware> what? why windows doesn't need any firewall, and anti-virus too? Is this serious?
<petx> hi all... I try to show request time out while pinging other PC on network... any idea??
<causasui> petx: Nope. No way for us to troubleshoot that from here.
<Threetimes> I use it only for gaming, not for daily use. It is optimized for uber-performance. I use msconfig to turn almost anything off.
<dhalsim> you may need firewall in ubuntu, and need antivirus too for windows viruses, which for some win machines connects linux servers from network
<Qu4R0w> any1 have scrinshot/video recover Grub after reinstall windows xp?
<France1159> Hello everyone
<Techie> !grub > Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w, please see my private message
<France1159> someone can tell me how can i show all files contained in a package ?
<acidicbase> doesn't ubuntu have already have firestarter or something like that preinstalled?
<Seveas> France1159, dpkg -L packagename
<dhalsim> you can see in synaptic's package properties
<France1159> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> France1159, or for non-installed deb files: dpkg-deb -c filename.deb
<Threetimes> I'm trying to compile libticables, but am getting errors: http://pastebin.org/2980. I get past ./configure without problems
<Alvinware> Use msconfig to turn almost every things off mean will not susceptible to being attacks by hackers?
<petx> causasui, so where can I get help...??
<Threetimes> oh, an it's version 2-1.2.0 from http://sourceforge.net/projects/tilp/files/
<danny__> is it true that if youre running an operating system like windows 7 on virtualbox it will never expire
<France1159> thank you very much Seveas  :)
<Seveas> Threetimes, that means their ./configure is broken and doesn't check for something :_
<Aardvarx> ubuntu sucks
<causasui> petx: It doesn't sound like a linux problem, but a problem with your network. You might try finding a local PC shop to help you with setting up home networking.
<Threetimes> What does it not check for? How can I fix it?
<Alvinware> Wow, why Ubuntu suck?
<Techie> petx: may i suggest checking for enabled firewalls
<Qu4R0w> sure..boot ur live cd
<vkk> Hola
<Seveas> Threetimes, no idea. COuld be libusb or some kernel headers. Just file a bug with them and get them to fix it :)
<Alvinware> Ubuntu 9.04 is good enough.
<causasui> Don't feed the trolls
<petx> causasui, Techie, I think u dont understand me guys..
<andry> clamav cant update ? help
<nodnarb82> why does ubuntu suck? even backtrack4 is based on ubuntu
<Threetimes> :\ I need it today (well, i want to use it today)
<Techie> petx feel free to pm me with the full details
<Qu4R0w> WHAT IS MEAN BOOT LIVE CD????MUST I CHOOSE TRY/INSTALL UBUNTU/BOOT FROM FIRST HDISK?
<causasui> Please dont use all caps...
<Threetimes> !caps | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nodnarb82> and those guys seem to know what they r doin
<Techie> Qu4R0w: choose try ubuntu
<Qu4R0w> then what i nid recover?
<Qu4R0w> Techie:u have an answer,please tell me
<bossekr> hi folks, I'm a debian developer and would like to track bugs reported through ubuntu. is there any search query to find all bugs related to my packages ?
<Qu4R0w> bossekr: grub problem
<elky> bossekr, you could ask in #launchpad or #ubuntu-bugs
<ShishKabab> Hello. I'm trying to create a test embedding Lua into an application. I've installed the liblualib50-dev and all it's dependencies and now try to compile the test app according to http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/264. I get undefined reference errors for every Lua function and executing 'nm -s /usr/lib/liblua50.so' shows there are no symbols. Is this a packaging bug?
<Slart> bossekr: if your package is available through the repos you should be able to just search for it by name
<Seveas> bossekr, make sure your debian mailaddress is linked to the launchpad account you actually use. That should 'link' your packages to you. Follow elky's advice to get more details
<Qu4R0w> how to i set manual mac adress and ip adress?
<on5sl> Techie: when i enable xinerama=on then my ubuntu get stuck everytime
<bossekr> Slart, yes I know but is there a way to get an overview over all packages like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?maint=bossekr%40debian.org
<on5sl> i cant even do ctrl+alt+F1
<Slart> bossekr: oh.. I see.. no idea, sorry
<Threetimes> Hi, I get an error when compiling libticables2-1.2.0: http://pastebin.com/d618fa1c2
<hilaire> read install text
<Qu4R0w> cant see anything=find /boot/grub/stage
<Qu4R0w> cant see anything=find /boot/grub/stage1
<Qu4R0w> please help me
<JoAnneThrax> How/where do I shut off the "boop" "beep" "kerchunk" sounds that happen when I click buttons and such in dialogue boxes?
<JoAnneThrax> I'd normally guess they're native to my window manager (I'm using Window Maker), but I've already, theoretically, disabled the sounds in WM's control-panel thing.
<JoAnneThrax> And they don't seem very client-specific.
<JoAnneThrax> I just tried them in nicotine, Xchat and azureus, and they're all making those sounds on clicking
<Chrystallic> sorry, I can't help.... if you disabled the sound in teh control panel tehn I got no idea why there is still a sound
<JoAnneThrax> Okay.  Neither I.
<Threetimes> You kight want to restart your WM, logout and login.
<Threetimes> might*
<JoAnneThrax> Would there be some sort of sounds native to the x-server somehow that aren;t controlled by the WM?
<JoAnneThrax> Threetimes: I've already done that, unfortunately.  At least three times.
<jorick> how do  i configure ubuntu to use the opendns servers?
<Chrystallic> I had WM a while... but suddenly it stopped working properly.... so I logged out, and haven't logged into it again....
<JoAnneThrax> I tried KDE...it sort of made my skin crawl.
<richardcavell> JoAnneThrax: Why?  It's a good desktop
<Chrystallic> now I only use a mix of different skins... Slickness, minimum black suite, black and white 2, and 2 other skins XD
<JoAnneThrax> Well, the one that installed with Kubuntu-desktop just annoyed me.  Maybe I thought it was falling all over itself to seem like Micro$oft Windoze while dispensing with, or at least making less obvious and convenient, all the things that I, as a linux user, might actually use..
<JoAnneThrax> I'm sure it's just how the defaults were set.
<jophish> what should patch do with no arguments?
<root> hello
<Chrystallic> luckily I found a way to automaticly start numpad when I log on.... started to annoy me when I always had to press teh "num lock" button, or all my passwords  missed some numbers...
<Guest44304> ss\
<Guest44304> help
<Chrystallic> now I uninstalled my Wmaker, and installs it again
<Chrystallic> Guest44304: what do you need help with?
<blackacid> Could someone help me fix xorg
<nperry> Hey guys, just wondered if i could create an icon on the menu to open irssi? is this possible?
<tehbaut> ubuntu doesn't seem to be applying my power management prefs
<Qu4R0w> how to connect internet via broadband
<tehbaut> screen keeps turning off, even though I say not to
<Qu4R0w> how to connect internet via broadband?
<Slart> nperry: sure.. but you have to start gnome-terminal with irssi as some kind of parameter
<nperry> Ahhh Slart i was looking at x-terminal-emulator with a parm and couldnt find it
<Slart> nperry: gnome-terminal -e irrsi   should do it
<blackacid> tehbaut laptop or desktop
<Slart> nperry: if you want to use the gnome-terminal, that is.. you don't have to
<nperry> Ah thanks slart :D
<JoAnneThrax> okay...here's another one.  I've asked some people about this, but I can't remember if I asked here.
<nperry> Why wasnt that in --help :(
<Slart> nperry: you're welcome
<Slart> nperry: it's in the man page though =)
<Chrystallic> Qu4R0w: http://www.honeytechblog.com/how-to-connect-broadband-in-ubuntu/   maybe this help?
<eino> hmmmm, I'm getting ati 3870 for free from my friend and I'm building a gaming computer around it, what would be about as powerful motherboard and cpu? you see I don't want to purchase too powerful cpu and mobo so the graphics card wont slow them down
<JoAnneThrax> Whenever I reboot my computer has decided to mute the Master volume and then the slider all the way to zero.
<JoAnneThrax> ...which is kind of annoying.
<blackacid> could someone help me with a xorg failure it happened after applying updates
<tehbaut> blackacid, laptop
<Chrystallic> you know there is 2 different power management options on laptop?
<disappearedng>  How do I schedule cause my system to restart and do a fsck ?
<jeff009> hello every one, i've no sound with frenx 0.7.3 on client nomachine is there any one to help me thank u :)
<blackacid> sure its not your screen that could be damaged
<Chrystallic> diapperaredng: I dun know how you do schedule a fsck,  but  the standard setup is a new fsck after 20 startups
<eino> tes
<JoAnneThrax> come to think of it, sound is working fine at the moment.  Maybe I fixed that accidentally.
<Slart> disappearedng: you create a file at / ... something like forcecheck..
<ChoK> sudo shutdown -rf now
<Slart> disappearedng: sudo touch /forcefsck
<ChoK> or touch /forcefsck && shutdown -r now
<JoAnneThrax> ...now if only I cound fix the beep-boop sounds...
<ChoK> blacklist pcspkr
<Slart> ChoK: hmm.. -f isn't mentioned in the man page... sure it works?
<ChoK> shutdown -f creates the forcefsck file
<Chrystallic> I got this memorystick, that won't work properly when I insert it into the usb-port.. it starts to work, but for some weird reason I can't copy/paste anything to/from teh memorystick... any help how to solve it?
<ChoK> Slart, mmm weird, dunno about the ubuntu shutdown then
<iceroot> how to remove the keyring-password-question with auto-login and jaunty? with hardy i was using an empty keyword, but with jaunty i cant find anything like that
<anr78> I'm running Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro, and the keyboard layout is not quite correct. Anyone know how this should be set on this machine? Pipe and square brackets are two of the keys missing
<danny__> does anyone here know anything about mpd?
<iceroot> !anyone | danny__
<ubottu> danny__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> danny__, would http://paste.ubuntu.com/213519/ qualify as anything? :)
<Chrystallic> anr78: system -> user choices?(sorry use norwegian version) -> keyboard
<drazter2> hi, im currently on jaunty and i want to try out the new 9.10 koala release.. i have found something called a "daily build" can anyone tell me what is that?
<danny__> im trying to create my mpd playlist and its skipping one of my music folders. its the one drive that linux always asks for a password to access on boot
<Slart> !karmic | drazter2
<ubottu> drazter2: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> danny__, then probably the mpd user doesn't have access to it.
<CybeRebel> hello all, the text in my bash terminal is over lapping, anyone know the problem?
<Slart> CybeRebel: try selecting another console font?
<CybeRebel> Slart do you no what the defaults are?
<danny__> Seveas, do u know how id fix that?
<Slart> CybeRebel: nope... don't remember.. I use Terminus (it's available from the repos)
<JoAnneThrax> Hmm.  I have the DisableSound option in $(HOME)/GNUstep/Defaults/WindowMaker set to "yes"
<Chrystallic> anr78: when you've entered the keyboard window, press on socond tab, and press on keyboardmodel.  there you choose Apple, and your computer model
<Neroon> Please, is there anyone that can help, getting a microphone to work? I thought I would never say that, but I'm close to uninstall Ubuntu. Been there, done this, thousands of "solutions" and just nothing even closely works
<CybeRebel> Slart okay ill try anyway thanks :)
<Seveas> danny__, by using proper mount options
<nikolam> hi,
<nikolam> it seems that packages.ubuntu.com not working now, BTW
<ChoK> Slart, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/74139
<renic> how do i format unpartitioned space in ubuntu?
<ChoK> renic, gparted
<renic> there's not something already included in the default install?
<tehbaut> any way to keep ubuntu from going to sleep on me while I'm ddrescue'ing?
<tehbaut> the prefs aren't working it seems
<Slart> ChoK: hm.. interesting.. thanks
<Slart> tehbaut: there are some software that prevents powersaving.. inhibit I think it's called
<tehbaut> screen keeps going off, and I fear worse if I don't keep moving the cursor
<tehbaut> Slart, is that apt-get'able?
<Slart> tehbaut: hang on.. let me have a look
<tehbaut> couldn't find package
<anr78> I have set the layout in the prefs, but it is still not correct
<Slart> tehbaut: try "gnome-power-manager-inhibit somecommand"
<Slart> tehbaut: I think it will keep the computer from falling asleep until that command is finished
<tehbaut> Slart, ok... how about if the command is currently running?
<JoAnneThrax> I was rather hoping there would be an easier way to solve this problem than uninstalling windowmaker and reinstalling it without sound enabled.
<Slart> tehbaut: gnome-power-manager-inhibit sleep htop    will let you decide when to end htop
<Slart> tehbaut: bah.. sorry... gnome-power-manager-inhibit htop
<tehbaut> Slart, then just run htop?
<Slart> tehbaut: it will run htop for you
<Slart> tehbaut: then wait until htop finishes before going to sleep
<tehbaut> command not found
<anr78> If I see "(arg: 8) in a terminal window, does that mean I have pressed AltGr+8?
<Slart> !find gnome-power-manager-inhibit
<ubottu> File gnome-power-manager-inhibit found in gnome-power-manager
<Slart> tehbaut: try installing gnome-power-manager
<anr78> If I see "(arg: 8 )  in a terminal window, does that mean I have pressed AltGr+8?
<tehbaut> installed, command still not found
<anr78> If so, it seems Ubuntu has made my left Alt into AltGr and I need to swap them
<tehbaut> no typos either, heh
<Slart> anr78: Altgr+8 does that on my system, yes
<Slart> anr78: no, sorry.. alt+8 does that
<JoAnneThrax> This is odd.  The bloops and bleeps happen in nicotine, azureus and xchat...but they DON'T happen in firefox and xmms.
<Slart> tehbaut: odd.. you are running ubuntu jaunty?
<Slart> tehbaut: located in /usr/bin
<tehbaut> Slart, I'm running 8.04 (hardy?)
<logic> how can i change the appearance of the panel bars? i'd like round borders.. what can i do??
<Slart> tehbaut: ah.. that might be it
<Techie> synergy+
<anr78> Slart: thanks. anyway it seems that I need to make the left alt key on my keyboard do what the right one does.
<tehbaut> Slart, is it possible that it's an issue with my monitor's driver?
<tehbaut> or the fact that I never installed the monitor's specific driver?
<tehbaut> there were some odd issues with resolution that I'd noticed
<Slart> tehbaut: what was the problem? the computer keeps going to sleep and halting the ddrescue thing?
<logic> could anybody help me? how can i change the appearance of the panel bars? i'd like round borders.. what can i do??
<tehbaut> Slart, no but that's my fear... the monitor keeps going blank
<tehbaut> who's to say that the computer won't just go to sleep
<Slart> tehbaut: are you sure that's not just the monitor shutting off? it does that for me too
<tehbaut> I've set it no to in the power mgr prefs though
<Slart> tehbaut: I would say that's the way I want it.. do you want to monitor to stay powered on just because you're running a torrent client in the background?
<Slart> tehbaut: ah.. but it might be the monitor that is doing the shutdown thing on it's own
<tehbaut> I have to leave for a couple hours soon, don't want anything to happen with this really slow ddrescue that's going on
<dport> Hey guys, i'm trying to stop the x server on my desktop so that I can update my nvidia driver, any help with this?
<dport> I've tried everything i've found through google and nothing works
<Slart> dport: open a terminal run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<renic> Chok: should i mount new partitions using fstab, or is there a tool?
<dport> Slart: I've tried that, then ran the .run file and still says i'm running X
<dport> oh wait
<dport> !
<dport> hang on
<heinz2> dport: tried to do that from outside X with CTRL-ALT-F1?
<tehbaut> Slart, how about an app/utility the keeps my cursor moving or something?
<tehbaut> I don't want to take a chance on this, not right now
<tehbaut> I can test and mess with power stuff later
<JoAnneThrax> If I can find where the actual sound-files its using are, I can delete them, I suppose.  Assuming those sounds are from files; them being actually synthesized in realtime is very unlikely :)
<eino> I updated my gfx card drivers and it says I should reboot, but I am using a live cd, is there any command that I could use that would replace the rebooting?
<tehbaut> hmmm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850482
<tehbaut> never compiled a program before though, haha
<renic> should i be mounting new partitions with manual entry into fstab, or does ubuntu require using a tool beyond the text editor?
<Slart> tehbaut: hang on.. someone mentioned a script that did that the other day
<Slart> tehbaut: let me search my logs
<JoAnneThrax> Sounds defined for specific events and sound file paths are defined in the WMSound file.
<tehbaut> Slart, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850482 ?
<anr78> From xev it seems that my left Alt key is indeed Alt_L, but that it needs to be ISO_Level3_Shift for my MPB-keyboard to work like in OS X. Is this an easy fix with xmodmap?
<JoAnneThrax> I haven't GOT a WMsound file.  This is why I'm wondering if the sounds even originate with Windowmaker
<Slart> tehbaut: mm.. but that sounds complicated =)
<tehbaut> Slart, well the simpler the better of course
<i-r-noob> i've got a pidgin yahoo mess bug...my buddies appear on-line in my contact-list after they actually log-off
<JoAnneThrax> ...but I can't think of where else they might come from...
<roffe> How do I upgrade to ff 3.5 without the Shirotoko-version of it?
<sssilviu> hello, guys. I have the exact same problem as this guy http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/broadcom-wireless-in-ubuntu-9.04-731952/  A Broadcom wireless card which doesn't work with ubuntu 9.04. Does anybody know a solution for it?
<coz_> sssilviu,  I personally dont know but if no one here does try the #linux channel
<Crsim> madwifi?
<metatagg> roffe: U can install ff 3.5.1 side by side with ubuntu rep. version. Just head over to http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.5.1&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Slart> tehbaut: try this while true; do sleep 10; xdotool mousemove 0 0; xdotool mousemove 10 10; done
<sssilviu> ok, I will thanks coz_, but anyway, if anybody can give me some tips here it would be great. I suspect that it's not a very difficult matter, but I just couldn't find any solution on the web yet
<metatagg> roffe: that's what I did, but i'm no ubuntu-pro
<metatagg> :)
<roffe> Thanks metatagg!
<sssilviu> and that guy did not receive any response on the forum
<metatagg> roffe: np
<dport> Just attempted to update my nvidia graphics card, and now this is what i see
<Slart> tehbaut: you will have to install the app xdotool first
<dport> ah, won't let me paste now, says that I don't have a graphics card now, but the driver tool see's it
<dport> enabled it, and restarted, same thing
<diddy> Does anybody know what the rc stands for in .bashrc?
<tehbaut> Slart, and of course I'd do that via apt-get?
<Slart> diddy: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/coffee-lounge/58038-what-does-rc-mean.html
<Slart> tehbaut: of course =) sudo apt-get install xdotool
<tehbaut> hmmm, no package found
<anr78> Isn't xmodmap used in Jaunty?
<diddy> Slart: So basically nobody knows. :)
<nyaa> diddy I think it stands for run command, and is essentially a configuration file for how you want the program to run.
<Slart> diddy: that seems to be the general consensus =)
<tehbaut> I'm on hardy, anr78 (if that was 'indirected' towards me)
<coz_> diddy,   the "rc"  mean   "run control"
<Slart> anr78: well.. it can be used, if that's what you mean
<anr78> tehbaut: it wasn't :). I'm trying to configure the keyboard on my MBP :)
<coz_> diddy,  it is a "convention"  adopted from older Unix systems
<lanoxx> !remotedesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop
<diddy> nyaa, Slart, coz: Thx.
<tehbaut> anr78, ah well it sounded similar to xdotool ;)
<lanoxx> i want to configure my ubuntu server running ubuntu 9.04 desktop to accept remote connections, how would i do that
<lanoxx> i have been reading about different ways so far but im not sure which one is the best
<tehbaut> lanoxx, why not just use vnc?
<anr78> Slart: I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard, and it says "Since Xmodmap have been replace by X Keyboard Extension, it's impossible to use Xmodmap to proceed with the mapping. "
<lanoxx> tehbaut, what are the pros and cons to vnc?
<lanoxx> i want something that i can access with linux and windows and that does not need an active gnome session
<tehbaut> wider cross platform compatibility for one... I don't know if ubuntu even has support for rdp, but I never checked
<diddy> How many files are there that influence the operations of the bash? ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_login, ~/.bash_logout, ~/.inputrc ??? *dizzy*
<Slart> anr78: oh.. can't really remember when I used it last.. perhaps it was before junty
<logic> can you help me with Cairo Dock??
<lanoxx> tehbaut, i used the system->preferences->remote desktop but that only works when im logged in on the host, so for me thats useless since my server does not have a screen
<coz_> logic,  we have a #cairo-dock channle if you are interested
<m3th> i need help... got problems connecting with a usb internet device
<tehbaut> lanoxx, could be usable with the screen command, but that encroaches an area I'm not as familiar with
<tehbaut> s/as/
<logic> coz_:thanks;) anyway do you know why the configuration manager of Cairo Dock keeps repeatedly poppin out everytime i close it??
<coz_> logic,  is this 2.0?
<koshari> whats the minimum package i need to install to get an ethernet connection up?
<blackacid> 1337 people in room
<nyaa> lol
<blackacid> awww
<nyaa> win some lose some
<blackacid> that was tight
<nyaa> now we're leeb =(
<blackacid> :D
<nyaa> yay
<blackacid> to bad im very tired
<benjamin_> Is it possible to serve a web page on a non default port (80) without visitors having to type :port# after the url?
<Slart> benjamin_: not sure if you can create a redirection from the regular port 80 to another port
<diddy> nyaa, Slart, coz: Someone in another channel wrote: diddy "'rc' derives from 'runcom', from the mIT CTSS system, ca. 1965." -- rc (as in ".cshrc" or "/etc/rc") = "RunCom" <-- or "Run Commands"
<diddy> I think that is a good explanation.
<benjamin_> the problem is that I have an admin page on my router at port 80 but I wanna server my own site too
<Webu> Is there stronger command than "kill -9" available?
<Slart> diddy: nice.. good hunting there
<Webu> I've got a process running at 100% CPU and it won't die :-(
<Slart> Webu: I guess sudo kill -9 might be a little meaner
<Webu> Slart, ouch it won't do this time :-(
<nyaa> I see
<m3th> Ubuntu automatically configured my usb internet device the first time i used it... it worked... then after the reboot it tells me the device is "connected" but i can't surf/ping...  i tried all night long changing wvdial.conf reading forums but i can't make it...
<JoAnneThrax>  2744 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/kdm   <--- kdm also running...maybe it's responsible for sound?
<Slart> Webu: I don't know of anything more powerful
<koshari> benjamin port forward, you dont want your webmin page available from www do you?
<Webu> Slart, "[ 4310.003737] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [rmmod:4968]" :-D
<nyaa> Webu what kind of process is it?  is in it a terminal?
<JoAnneThrax> I thin it's what was launched to give me the whole login-screen dealy.
<Webu> nyaa, it's a "sudo rmmod bttv" but it got stuck :-(
<nyaa> webu tried ctrl + c, or ctrl + z?
<benjamin_> koshari: I deffinately do not, but how do I port forward a local port to a different remote port?
<m3th> any ideas?
<Webu> nyaa, "root      4968  100  0.0   1788   464 ?        R<   14:00   6:49 rmmod bttv"
<coldhead_> i think my video driver is crashing my computer and i can't get into X. how do i find and uninstall the offending package?
<tehbaut> is there a good automation tool that works w/ hardy?
<Webu> nyaa, at least Ctrl + C didn't work, didn't try that Z before closing the window :-S
<tehbaut> something like autoIT / autohotkey or similar?
<Slart> !automation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automation
<koshari> benjamin depends on your router
<benjamin_> koshari was hoping that wouldn't be the case hehe
<koshari> benjamin_ my billion 7200 calls it virtual host
<Webu> Ah, I think I've got to reboot to get that process killed..
<JoAnneThrax> Anyone know were I can find kdm's configuration files/sound options
<tehbaut> there is kautoclick for KDE, but nothing for gnome it seems
<JoAnneThrax> ?
<benjamin_> koshari: mine has portforwarding/port triggering
<Slart> tehbaut: there's xmacro ... depends on what you want to do
<benjamin_> koshari: I think it might be port triggering
<Webu> nyaa, lol it won't reboot :-D I'm feeling like Windows now :-P
<koshari> benjamin its likely the setting is in the port forwarding part, just add the local ip addy ie 192.168.0.3 ect
<Webu> nyaa, *goes to the power switch*
<tehbaut> Slart, well same thing as before :P
<Slart> tehbaut: xmacro should work nicely then
<tehbaut> although having something advanced that I can use in the future would be good
<nyaa> webu won't reboot?
<benjamin_> koshari: in port forwarding I only get start and end port for a port range
<miha> hello, i use thinkpad r500... as it heats up at any serious load, i wonder if i should fans manually.... it never goes beyond 3000 rpm even when temperature is 90 C
<nyaa> webu I should look up what that process does heh
<tehbaut> not absolutely necessary right now though, technically
<m3th> #ubuntu-it
<miha> anyone using thinkpad?
<Webu> nyaa, yeah, looks like it was quite bad at 100% CPU usage - somehow it didn't want to work when trying to rmmod that "bttv" module.
<tehbaut> can xmacro repeat a specific # of times?
<nsadmin> miha: you!
<miha> nsadmin yes? ;)
<nyaa> any idea what bttv is?  is that for a tv card?
<naman_> hello
<tehbaut> or repeate until I say stop? :P
<naman_> hi miha
<Slart> tehbaut: not sure.. but you can call it in a loop from the shell
<nsadmin> miha: YOU are using the thinkypad!
<xok> hello guys...
<Webu> nyaa, yes it is, trying to get my Hercules Smart TV working.
<xok> I'm experiencing problems with vlc...
<xok> I want to stream audio data to the icecast server...
<Webu> nyaa, was about to unload the module to reload it with different settings.
<miha> nsadmin yes.. as i google i see everyone complaining about fans under linux
<xok> can anyone help me with this?...
<nsadmin> miha: just like any rockstar, they need fans...
<miha> hehe
<Webu> nyaa, now after a reboot the unload works, at least the first time :-O
<nsadmin> some fans just get out of control and you have to replace them...
<miha> well i'm big ut2004 fan... this laptop performs great until it overheats some 30 mins later
<nyaa> Webu I've got no solid advice for tv cards, I failed in that area =)  The only time I've seen a cpu go to 100% was when it had a hard time trying to poll for a keypress or something similar
<miha> it's annoying me... do i need external cooler?
<nsadmin> borrow one and see
<Webu> nyaa, hehe I see, maybe it's just a bit buggy and gets quite bad when stuck :-S
<nsadmin> go into the store and play the game for awhile
<nsadmin> if it helps... maybe you need it
<nyaa> webu could be, I know a few people that use linux, but I don't know anyone thats gotten a tv card to work well =(
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm trying to compile ticables2, I get this: http://pastebin.com/d618fa1c2
<heinz2> miha: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=901&num=1
<xok> can anyone help me with my problem?...
<coldhead_> what's the command to use a generic x driver instead of q poxy one?
<miha> heinz i thought of something more active... akasa has some promising products
<coldhead_> a poxy one*
<nsadmin> I never streamed I'd be doing that
<Nehyx> xok: this channel is about network questions, sorry
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Webu> nyaa, ahh hehe, it got stuck again trying the second time :-D I see.. :-P
<xok> Nehyx, network question?... :-/
<Nehyx> xok: for example, if you have got trolls in a channel, or how set up a name...
<heinz2> miha: I have a hpnx8220 which runs at 100°C under full load (pentium-m) but doesn't show any issues with that, so I didn't bother about further cooling...
<Nehyx> xok: ops, sorry
<dabaR> Threetimes: what are you trying to do in the big picture?
<nyaa> Webu I'd probably see what exactly it does when it freezes up, but that ones over my head =
<Nehyx> I joined in #ubuntu :P
<dabaR> Threetimes: how come ticables2...
<Nehyx> sorry really
<xok> Nehyx, lool :-D
<nsadmin> xok: I have no exp with streaming, but I have a lot of experience with server daemons... one thing I know is they usually log to a text file and you can watch the log using tail -f
<Webu> nyaa, oh yeah - thank you for your time though :-) <3
<nyaa> np
<Threetimes> dabaR: i'm trying to install tilp2, whemn i install it with apt, i get the same kind of errors
<xok> nsadmin, thanks a lot for your response, but that not what I wanted...
<xok> actually deamon has no problems...
<xok> it works just fine, but the client doesn't seem to connect at all.. ;-(
<dabaR> Threetimes: You mean, when you try to install the version that comes with Ubuntu, you get the same error that you pasted to the pastebin?
<nsadmin> so what does the server say when the client tries?
<Threetimes> yep
<nsadmin> again, you can watch the server log using tail -f
<dabaR> Threetimes: libticables2-1 in particular?
<xok> nsadmin, it doesn't... that's the main problem...
<Threetimes> let me see
<nsadmin> so the server is not saying anything? what does the client say?
<xok> nsadmin, are you kidding?.. :-D
<xok> nsadmin, client just stucks, does absolutely nothing...
<xok> I mean it doesn't connect to server at all...
<nsadmin> that suggests to me there is no connection at all, and there could be something between that is preventing connection
<Threetimes> after installation, hen I try to start it: "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<nsadmin> how many different clients have you tried?
<ShapeShifter499> I got a dilemma, I have a acer aspire one with ubuntu installed, I want to run windows with in ubuntu, but can't because I don't have a windows disk and I deleted the recovery partiton for windows on it, I do have a back up of my windows that was installed but I can't use that because I need to change the registry to make windows load off any hard drive or usb drive, so my question is how or...
<ShapeShifter499> ...where do I get the tools to make a windows + ubuntu environment given the circumstances I have now?
<nsadmin> is the daemon a tcp daemon?
<dabaR> Threetimes: That is the whole exact error?
<xok> nsadmin, actually I want to stream using VLC,  other clients (such as ices, ezstream and others) work just fine...
<Threetimes> yep
<Threetimes> dabaR: ^
<nsadmin> xok: ok, so you've just eliminated a lot of things that could be wrong
<dabaR> Threetimes: did you install tilp or tilp2?
<xok> o_O
<piegod> Hello, I've tried to follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing - but I don't manage to get any Internet connectivity from connected machines on eth1 (eth1 is a WiFi AP, eth0 has internet access)
<Threetimes> tilp2
<piegod> what am I doing wrong?
<nsadmin> as you say there is nothign wrong with the server... furthermore, there is no router or whatever preventing connections
<ShapeShifter499> Anyone have a answer for my problem
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<dabaR> Threetimes: Odd, I don't even have a file in that spot /usr/local/lib/libticables2.so.1 after installing tilp2
<nsadmin> I'm just not in that windows mood...
<heinz2> Shapeshifter: you're aiming at running win in virtualbox/vmware?
<angel> I have bought a new TP-Link Access point for my network and I want to connect it the router, how can I configure this new access point? the ip for my router is 192.168.1.1
<dabaR> Threetimes: does 'which tilp' point to /usr/bin/tilp?
<nsadmin> xok: in fact the only problem is vlc as far as this problem domain is concerned
<Threetimes> dabaR: yes
<ShapeShifter499> heinz2: yes
<xok> nsadmin, eeeeh, thanks anyway for trying to help... :-)
<nsadmin> is this your server?
<dabaR> Threetimes: do you have a /usr/lib/libticables.so.1?
<Threetimes> dabaR: no libticables.so.1, onli libticables2.so.1
<xok> nsadmin, yes, it is...
<Threetimes> only*
<nsadmin> xok you have two choices... either use one of the many clients you tested to work, or debug vlc
<heinz2> Shapeshifter: you would probably want to find a installable win iso somewhere and install that from scratch in virtualbox using your registration
<nsadmin> xok: what if you try a server that's not your own?
<xok> nsadmin, yeah, thanks for advice... :-)
<heroid> how do i set shell to bash?
<nsadmin> vlc work then?
<xok> nsadmin, I would go back and use ezstream instead...
<jrib> heroid: that's the default.  How did you change it?
<xok> but would be great using vlc...
<RapJamMc> ui
<xok> heroid, /bin/bash
<RapJamMc> ciao
<xok> :-D
<krishmish> can someone help me setup voice settings in skype in ubuntu 9.04
<heroid> my shell account is heroid@ssh.tuxfamily.org
<RapJamMc> bella a tt
<nsadmin> you're not listening...
<krishmish> can someone help me setup voice settings in skype in ubuntu 9.04?
<nsadmin> xok: what if you try a server that's not your own?
<RapJamMc> suka
<jrib> !who | heroid
<ubottu> heroid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RapJamMc> auck my dick
<RapJamMc> d
<RapJamMc> dd
<RapJamMc> d
<RapJamMc> d
<FloodBot2> RapJamMc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShapeShifter499> heinz2: by registration you mean the windows sticker number on the bottom of my acer right?
<jrib> RapJamMc: please stop.  Do you have a question we can help you with about ubuntu?
<jessica_> hey im back
<xok> nsadmin, what you mean?.. I can't do that with vlc, but have no problems with other clients...
<dabaR> Threetimes: ya, that one. Can you uninstall tilp2? Do you use aptitude for installing programs or synaptic?
<heroid> jrib, how do i set shell to bash
<jrib> heroid: that's the default.  How did you change it?
<heinz2> Shapeshifter: exactly
<dabaR> krishmish: you would basically have to go to options, ctrl+o, then sound devices or so.
<Threetimes> apt-get and synaptic, apt-get at this moment.
<heroid> well someone said to me set shell to bash jrib
<jrib> heroid: who?  What version of ubuntu is this?
<nsadmin> jessica_: what a coincidence! I'm front!
<jessica_> mm
<heroid> yep
<heroid> i'm trying to make another ubuntu distro for kosovo jrib
<heroid> 9.04
<dabaR> Threetimes: OK, well, uninstall all packages that you installed for tilp2 so far.
<ShapeShifter499> heinz2: I tried downloading some isos of windows, but before trying again how do I tell if the download is legit?
<jessica_> sudo apt-get remove tilp2
<jrib> heroid: « man usermod » but as I said, bash is the default shell for users
<jessica_> command to uninstall it
<dabaR> Threetimes: I would do that. It seems like the thing is pointing to the wrong .so
<dabaR> Threetimes: one your compiling perhaps added.
<heroid> ok jrib
<Padhu1> heroid: not required another distro, i think. instead of we join into the ubuntu dev group and try to improve it.
<ShapeShifter499> heinz2: btw the last downloads either didn't work or still going
<nsadmin> xok: what I mean is, we're trying to use masking-out logic to rule out things that could be the problem... and there's one more step
<om26er> any1 plz tell me how to completely remove openoffice
<Threetimes> i'll reinstall all libti* packages
<nyaa> Shapeshifter499 Your best bet is to either get on the acer website and see if you can download the system recovery disk from there, or if they'll email you a copy.  Not all versions of windows will accept all Windows keys.
<xok> nsadmin, which one?..
<gza> при
<MindLess> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<gza> что случилось
<Threetimes> dabaR: should Iremove the packages I compiled myself?
<nyaa> shapeshifter499 I've been through a similar problem, and I ended up buying 5 copies of xp for 3 computers ultimately =/ but if your computer is new enough acer may have it on the website. I think your best bet is to complain reasonably to them.
<xok> gza, здарова... :-D
<jessica_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dabaR> Threetimes: I would remove everything.
<nsadmin> xok: try to use vlc on a server that is not your own. if you can get it to work, then there's a difference between what that server does and what your server is doing
<Threetimes> ok
<gza> есть русские
<heinz2> Shapeshifter: I don't think it won't be legit at all, except what nyaa proposed. be sure to get the right flavour like home, professional, etc.
<dabaR> Threetimes: keep something, if it will save you time if you again resort to compiling, but it works out the box here.
<xok> nsadmin, it won't work...
<gza> да
<nsadmin> but I'm almost positive the problem is in vlc
<om26er> how to remove openoffice.org
<xok> 'cause my server has no problems I'm absolutely sure...
<jessica_> no russian gza
<ShapeShifter499> sounds good guys, but if I still have problem I'll just come back here
<nyaa> heinz2 shapeshifter499: I had legitamate copies, all were home.  Using one home disk and trying the idkey that came with my computer, I was denied because the one that came with my computer is a bit different.. was an oem from compaq
<gza> почему
<jessica_> !ru | gza
<ubottu> gza: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xok> nsadmin, yeah, I think the same...
<ShapeShifter499> nyaa:
<ShapeShifter499> opps typo
<krishmish> dabaR: i ve tried but cant make out much
<nsadmin> xok: so try it, and see. nothing but doing that will get you absolute results
<tmukmkd> testing irssi
<xok> nsadmin, the problem is that VLC doesn't even try to connect...
<xok> it simply stucks...
<xok> does nothing...
<dabaR> krishmish: what I do there, is I set the sound in to the first thing, and the sound out and ringing to pulse.
<dabaR> Then make a test call
<dabaR> !test | tmukmkd
<ubottu> tmukmkd: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ShapeShifter499> heinz2 nyaa: ok I'll try a few more things if nothing works I'll come back here
<krishmish> dabaR:there are 3 options
<nsadmin> xok: so the problem is the vlc you have installed...
<xok> nsadmin, yeah, I think so...
<krishmish> dabaR:sound in, out andringing
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<nyaa> Shapeshifter499 if you have a copy thats working, see if you can make a recovery disk of it, and if not good luck with acer =(
<nsadmin> xok: how did you get it?
<xok> nsadmin, with aptitude...
<ShapeShifter499> nyaa: tnx
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<nsadmin> could you pastebin your sources.list?
<dabaR> krishmish: what I do there, is I set the sound in to the first thing, and the sound out and ringing to pulse. Then make a test call.
<xok> and works just fine, but I think it needs some additional configuration to stream audio...
<heinz2> shapeshifter: bye
<nyaa> shapeshifter last though, also if you're a student you can get windows for free often
<JBauer> Do you know if M-soft Office on Crossover or OpenOffice keeps some cache? I had lost a xls file that I opened daily on my ubuntu machine
<angel> how to configure the new TP-Link wireless access point to my router?
<jessica_> its located /etc/sources.list
<jessica_> by the way
<nsadmin> jessica_: or /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<jessica_> hmm
<jessica_> yrd
<jessica_> *yes
<jessica_> good point
 * jessica_ failed
<FloodBot2> jessica_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessica_> :( orry
<dabaR> :-/
<krishmish> dabaR:okay
<nsadmin> you shushed yourself!
<rkpisanu> heheheh
<xok> what was wrong with jessica?.. :-/
<xray7224> lol
<xray7224> my client failed
<rkpisanu> some flood
<xray7224> im jessica btw
<nsadmin> jessica_: you're not shusshed anymore btw :)
<mike_s1> hi i want to connect my acer aspire 1694wlmi (ubuntu 9.04, ati mobility x700) via s-video to my tv! i have installed "atitvout"...but it does not detect any tv screen??
<xray7224> nsadmin: my client's locked up
<krishmish> dabaR: seems to be working
<dabaR> krishmish: ya, it seems to do the trick.
<nsadmin> someone locked up xray7224's client?!
<xray7224> no
<xray7224> its just a bad client
<krishmish> dabaR: thanx
<xray7224> ugh im gunna kill it hold on
<Threetimes> dabaR: I just reinstalled everything from the beginning, same error. Used APT to install
<dabaR> krishmish: You're welcome.
<nsadmin> bad clients shouldn't be locked up?
<dabaR> Threetimes: does it at least try to use the /usr/lib instead of /usr/local/lib?
<xray7224> hehe
<xray7224> there we go i killed it
<krishmish> dabaR: i tried the test call, but it says  problem with audio capture
<krishmish> dabaR: i can hear the ring
<xray7224> i think its got a memory leek
<xray7224> :(
<Threetimes> dabaR: there is no /usr/local/lib/libti*
<krishmish> dabaR: wht to do now?
<JoAnneThrax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/343677
<Threetimes> dabaR: and still no /usr/lib/libticables.so.1, only /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1 and even /usr/lib/libticables2.so.2
<dabaR> Threetimes: which dir does the error reference. Please paste it here if it has one line
<Threetimes> tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug
<Threetimes> seems to refer to te right file...
<xray7224> delete the file :P
<dabaR> krishmish: Heh, I thought you said it worked. Anyway, then change the sound in to the next option
<krishmish> dabaR: yeah cool i tried it
<dabaR> krishmish: if you can hear the thing, then it is the sound in.
<krishmish> set it and its working now
<krishmish> cool
<dabaR> krishmish: Great, good job on taking the initiative :)
<krishmish> dabaR: yeah thanx
<xray7224> im tired :(
<krishmish> dabaR: now im gud
<mike_s1> no one who has a s-video connection?? :-(
<dabaR> Threetimes: ya, now it references the right file. How about moving the .1 file to a .1_tmp, and moving the .2 file to a .1, can you try that?
<sysadminus_> hi all
<xray7224> hey
<Threetimes> dabaR: no, there's no .2 file, i misread.
<xray7224> Threetimes: delete the files ?
<sysadminus_> help me, please.. i have a universal printer Canon i-sensys MF 3228
<JoAnneThrax> problem solved!
<JoAnneThrax> sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-sounds
<Threetimes> brb, will try removing, deleting, installing later.
<sysadminus_> and linux mint 7 (it's ubuntu 9.04) can't find drivers...
<dabaR> Threetimes: it should all be gone when you uninstall/remove
<dabaR> You probably won't have anything to delete
<JoAnneThrax> That only took forever.
<xray7224> sysadminus_: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting << look there
<JoAnneThrax> At this rate I'll have everything configured the way I like it by 2011
<Seveas> sysadminus_, find a linu mint channel. linux mint isn't ubuntu.
<xray7224> it kinda is but yeh
<nsadmin> JoAnneThrax: that's only a year and a half away!! excited?
<Raydiation> hi, what do i have to consider if i use the gnome tango theme on my homepage?
<x_coRe_x> hey guys, wtf, i've got strange hissing from my speakers when my ubuntu is loading
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can download perl 5.10.1?
<Seveas> perlsyntax, nowhere. It has not been released yet, RC1 isn't even there...
<Raydiation> Ive put a link to the Ubuntu page on our legal notice
<Ridpojken> HELP! How do I connect to a shared printer on a windows from ubuntu?
<xray7224> sysadminus_:  it doesn't work with linux at all
<JoAnneThrax> nsadmin: very!
<xray7224> sysadminus_: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-i-sensys_MF3228 <<< it wont work with any linux at the moment
<perlsyntax> seveasa, i be seen it on my perlmailing list.
<nsadmin> perlsyntax: you mean install it as a package or compile it yourself?
<Seveas> perlsyntax, I manage the machines behind perl5.git.perl.org and talk to perl core developers on a daily basis. Who of us would know sooner when it is released, you or me?
<JoAnneThrax> The problem was gnome/gtk apps making sounds even when sounds were disabled in the WM
<ubuntu> I can't seem to stop the gdm even with "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" or ctrl+alt + delete in jaunty jackalope
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<sysadminus_> oh.. thank you! =)
<miha> ubuntu: well if you reboot, gdm will reload :)
<nperry> ubuntu, killall gdm!
<nyaa> ubuntu I would try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    but also.....
<xray7224> ubuntu: go to command line and type "ps aux | grep gdm"
<aliu> hiya
<xray7224> pastebin the output
<aliu> I am new to this program
<nyaa> ubuntu there is a trick to get ctrl alt backspace to work again that involves editting your xorg.conf
 * Ridpojken går ner en våning och testar på datorjäveln
<aliu> i experienced a sound issue yesterday
<nawk> i meant backspace, yes
<aliu> and i need some help
<Seveas> Ridpojken, english please :)
<nawk> and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't work
<nyaa> ubuntu its small but I'll give it to you in a private chat so I don't get spammed for flooding
<allan_> hello
<nawk> nor is there a gdm process  runnig
<Seveas> hi
<nawk> I'm on the LiveCd btw
<allan_> i have a trouble game progblem
<aliu> I have a sound problem
<nyaa> ubuntu can't open a dialoge with you for some reason...
<SirErugor> just state the problem, allan_ :)
<allan_> oh ok
<nyaa> ubuntu but adding this to your xorg.conf lets you ctrl alt backspace
<rkpisanu> nawk, go to http://rkpisanu.altervista.org/doku.php?id=ubuntu_post_installazione and search dontzap
<allan_> well i have ati drivers install all gl things working on ubuntu but cant play doom3
<nyaa> ubuntu Section "ServerFlags"
<nsadmin> specific informative concise complete on-topic... all good things... except when you do them all at once, that makes you sicco!
<aliu> I have been using 9.04 Jaunty for 3 weeks on HP 550 and just yesterday the sound ceased
<nyaa> ubuntu          Option "DontZap"  "False"
<nyaa> ubuntu  EndSection
<Threetimes> I removed all the tilp-related packages, there are no tilp-related files in /usr/lib/ and I'm now installing tilp2 using apt-get.
<allan_> i dont now to fix doom3 problem
<allan_> no working
<Threetimes> It's going to install "libticables2-1 libticalcs2-2 libticonv2 libtifiles2-3 tilp2"
<heinz2> allan_: what exactly is your problem?
<allan_> well i have installed doom3 native files
<allan_> but doom3 dont work
<allan_> no video comes up
<Threetimes> I now have these libs: http://pastebin.com/f6e7a1fa3
<allan_> heinz2 i have install ati drivers
<heinz2> allan_: if you start from terminal, does it give any error messages?
<allan_> and all ubuntu grafics working
<allan_> yes
<dabaR> Ridpojken: Did you try going the System > Admin > Printers route?
<dabaR> Threetimes: and the same problem, right?
<rkpisanu> allan_, http://sites.google.com/site/linuxguymarshall/doom-3
<Threetimes> allan_: heinz2 wants to read the error messages. Post them to pastebun.com
<secludedsage> will gnome3 use dconf? is there any certain news about it?
<dabaR> secludedsage: did you try reading on the gnome planet?
<dabaR> secludedsage: they may even have a gnome 3 official project page somewhere
<heinz2> allan_: you did sh doom3-linux-*.x86.run and then cp pak000.pk4 - pak004.pk4 into the base dir of doom3 (/usr/local/games/doom3/base)?
<Threetimes> dabaR: yes
<Xappe> does Ubuntu default to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist or blacklist.conf?
<secludedsage> dabaR: oh, thank you. i will try. i just read gnome live.
<secludedsage> dabaR, however, i think it stop updating.
<dabaR> Threetimes: and what about aptitude search lib|grep usb? does that have anything?
<allan_> yes heninz2
<dabaR> I mean, anything installed, with i not p
<Seveas> Xappe, files in modprobe.d now need to have a .conf extension
<allan_> yes  i did
<Threetimes> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/f775abb40
<Alvinware> How can i change the Nice value?
<Xappe> Seveas: thanks, I knew that was the case with my Arch install, but I didn't know if it applied to Ubuntu yet
<dabaR> Threetimes: ya, you certainly have the one I have installed.
<heinz2> allan_: so what is the exact error message?
<allan_> trying to get pastbun working
<Threetimes> allan_: it is pastebin.com
<dabaR> Threetimes: can you use your USB ports on your computer?
<Threetimes> dabaR: usb drives, webcams and phones just work
<Threetimes> dabaR: well, sort of...
<dabaR> Threetimes: ?
<dabaR> Threetimes: YOu mean you can use them?
<wolf23> help please! i am newbie on audacity, i install it  but how can i del from the begining a piece of a song? anyone plz!
<Threetimes> one of my webcams has problems, the rest works.
<Threetimes> wolf23: select it, and press ctrl+k
<secludedsage> dabaR, well, after reading planet, i think gnome3 might more probably use gconf.
<Threetimes> wolf23: you can than save/export the result
<dabaR> secludedsage: I don't know about any of that, I just know the blogs of the devs get syndicated there.
<dmitri> hello people i have a little problem with the installation of a program; it is called linphone; the problem is that it has the extention name.tar.gz and i don't know haow to copile it; could you help me please?
<dabaR> !compiling | dmitri
<ubottu> dmitri: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dabaR> Threetimes: Can you paste the error message again?
<danny_> i get this message when i try to start sonata but all my other MPD apps work. http://pastebin.com/m685f3e90 can anyone help with that?
<dabaR> Threetimes: I am sort of running out of ideas, so you might want to repost your question here.
<Threetimes> again? tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug
<dmitri> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Threetimes> anyone? What does "undefined symbol: usb_debug" actually mean?
<MastaChief> hallo
<Alvinware> wow, bot! >:o
<nsadmin> I'm just a bot... oh yes I'm only a bot... I'm on my way to a metal pot...
<alteregoa> is there a command to benchmark the filesystem?
<danny_> i get this message when i try to start sonata but all my other MPD apps work. http://pastebin.com/m685f3e90 can anyone help with that?
<Alvinware> botnet attacks!
<Threetimes> !undefinedsymbol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undefinedsymbol
<nsadmin> what's sonata?
<Threetimes> !compilingerror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compilingerror
<Threetimes> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nsadmin> Threetimes: missing library, or wrong version of library
<Techtronic> huh
<Threetimes> nsadmin: I just use the repo's version
<pygi> so any of you experienced that notifications stopped working all of the sudden?
<dabaR> Threetimes: This error is when you run tilp in a terminal?
<Threetimes> yep
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<LordMetroid> Anyone know if Ubuntu can run on a Zotac IONITX and take advantage of the hardware decoding of 264 that the Nvidia ION platform provides?
<yellabs> hi there, i have an gnome theme installed, but when i would add an new user , its gone, how do i set it to use my theme for every new user added ( auto )
<Threetimes> I have two screens, but one is smaller than the other. Above the smaller screen there's an area where the mouse can get "lost": It's there but i can't see it. How can I keep the mous out there?
<yellabs> or : where is the default gnome theme set in ubuntu , how can i hack it to use my own theme system wide
<Bodsda> Threetimes: are you using nvidia?
<Threetimes> boshhead: ATi :(
<Threetimes> I have the latest fglrx (9.6)
<Matic> Hi people, which is the best app for using webcam in Hardy
<Bodsda> Threetimes: ah, im not usre then sorry. With the nvidia-settings program you can resize the screen sizes in relation to eachother which eliminates the issue
<ShapeShifter499> nyaa: hi remeber me from about 15-30 mins ago? well I got no luck at acer website, I can't reg. my acer
<Bodsda> !best | Matic
<ubottu> Matic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bodsda> yellabs: I think if the theme is installed to /usr/share/themes then everyone should get it, but im unsure how to automatically set it as default for everyone
<nyaa> shapeshifter499 yeah, I remember.. You aren't really registering it, but rather getting a copy of windows (as a backup to the one you got when you bought the acer) that will work with your product key for the acer
<Matic> ubottu, sorry actually I do not know of any am just asking coz I need to use webcam in ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nyaa> shapeshifter499 but as an easier alternative, do you happen to be a student?
<Bodsda> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Bodsda> Matic: ^^
<Threetimes> Matic: you can try cheese
<yellabs> Bodsda, i tried that, but the new user would get ubuntu default again
<ShapeShifter499> nyaa: I'm a high school student
<Amakerguy> I can't get ubuntu connected to the internet
<enzo_1988> hi Amakerguy
<Amakerguy> hi
<Bodsda> yellabs: yeah, you would need to log in as the user and change the default theme manually. I'm unsure if there is an automatic way of setting theme defaults for all users, sorry
<nyaa> shapeshifter499 hmm, I know dreamspark offers a lot of free ms stuff to college students, but I'm not sure about high school
<Alvinware> How can i change the Nice Value successfully?
<Bodsda> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<enzo_1988> do you get connect to internet?
<cipcie> hello I would like same technical informations about how to wuby work. Can you help me?
<Amakerguy> satellite
<nyaa> shapeshifter499 you could check to see, but if not, I think your only recourse may be to try to call acer and get them to send you a copy of the system restore cd, and go from there =(
<Bodsda> Alvinware: take a look at 'man nice' or google for some how to's -- I think i saw some on UF not too long ago
<Amakerguy> and have wireless through the house
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: do you have other computers/devices successfully conected to the internet?
<yellabs> ok, np
<Amakerguy> yes 5
<enzo_1988> what do you use?
<enzo_1988> a laptop?
<enzo_1988> o pc
<Amakerguy> yes a dell laptop
<enzo_1988> uhm I do the same step
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: what kind of network adapter do you have in your laptop?
<enzo_1988> i've a hp pavilion
<techbw> hi all again.  I am having an issue with metacity compositing, all is fine untill I want to play video, the video plays with black window, but if I move the window a few times video shows, but if I go to full screen it goes blank again, anyone know if I can sort this out?
<ShapeShifter499> nyaa: I all ready did that before the problem, and I couldn't understand the person that talked and she kept on saying to use the recovery partition
<marlun> What ubuntu package do I need to isntall to get the Mozilla NSPR?
<Amakerguy> let get that hold on one sec
<anr78> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<cipcie> hello I would like same technical informations about how to wubi work. Can you help me?
<techbw> oh! graphics is sis based if that helps
<enzo_1988> I solved by connecting my usb cell phone, nokia e 65
<Threetimes> ubottu, its 14:30 in europe...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> !wubi | cipcie : there should be some links here that help.
<ubottu> cipcie : there should be some links here that help.: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Threetimes> !day
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about day
<Threetimes> !afternoon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afternoon
<enzo_1988> ubuntu, download the driver, and now i'm work with this driver
<Threetimes> ubottu: damn you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn you!
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ShapeShifter499> !what time
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: I have a Dell wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card
<techbw> ubottu:metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<ShapeShifter499> ubottu:time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<enzo_1988> oh okey
<Alvinware> Does it have a G.U.I. way to change the Nice value?
<danny_> i get this message when i try to start sonata but all my other MPD apps work. http://pastebin.com/m685f3e90 can anyone help with that?
<enzo_1988> i'm believe that it's integrate in your pc
<nyaa> shapeshifter499 I don't think its morally right to have to buy another copy.  If you call them in the future, tell them that the hard drive completely failed, and the recovery partition is lost.
<Amakerguy> yes it is
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: ouch... 802.11n is difficult. A moment...
<enzo_1988> you've integrate the hard in your pc?
<Amakerguy> Well I don't NEED ubuntu if it won't work
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: It shall work, believe me!
<enzo_1988> don't worry
<techbw> mzz: can u maybe help with my issue
<Amakerguy> ok great
<vocifer_> who don't i have write permission when automouting an ext2 usb drive?
<vocifer_> when formated to fat 32 it i have write permissions
<ShapeShifter499> opps, how do I private message in chatzilla?
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<heinz2> shapeshifter: is it absolutely necessary for you to have a complete win installation? Or might some wine stuff suffice?
<cipcie> ubottu: I have read the help but I would like to know witch file system use wubi, the ext3 or ntfs. Wubi mount in loopback the file on ntfs partition and after made a chroot on this file system??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amakerguy> one sec
<Alvinware> Does it have a G.U.I. way to successfully change the Nice value?
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to stop the initramfs
<ShapeShifter499> heinz2: yes, there are many apps/games/etc. that I need
<techbw> ubottu: compositing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compositing
<allan__> hell all i am back again
<ShapeShifter499> heinz2: like itunes, IMVU, etc
<allan__> hello all
<Amakerguy> Threetimes:  9.04
<booksbuggy> can someone help with my boot problem
<mzz> techbw: driver issue is likely
<allan__> doom3 still not working
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: good.
<mzz> techbw: so which driver is it? Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Alvinware> ubottu: A G.U.I. way to change the Nice value?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzz> Alvinware: looks like gnome-system-monitor can do it (right-click -> change priority)
<techbw> mzz: will check now
<Alvinware> Yes, but it isn't successfully, after a while from the login.
<greg> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greg> hey all
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: just wait, i'm looking for the right drivers...
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: ok thanks
<allan__> how do you do that past thing again
<greg> i messed up my nvidia driver install by installing the official one from nvidia.com over the existing one, can someone tell me how to completely uninstall the nvidia-glx-180?
<nsadmin> allan__: apt-get install pastebinit
<Threetimes> !paste | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<greg> i uninstalled the official one already
<allan__> ok
<Threetimes> !pastebinit | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<nsadmin> then you can do things like ls -C | pastebinit
<Alvinware> flood it!
<techbw> mzz: http://pastebin.com/def0a314
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: are you using ubuntu now?
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: yes
<heinz2> shapeshifter: I don't know about the quality of 3d support in virtualbox. As far as I'm on the os radeon driver, 3d isn't much of an interest to me. Either you convince people at acer to send you some recovery cd or you have to come up with your own solution. I've heard of a friend of a friend who downloaded from somewhere completely different...
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: cool I like how ubuntu has the good software thats free
<dabaR> good + free? impossible ;)
<Amakerguy> dabaR: POSSIBLE
<Threetimes> definitely possible
<legend2440> greg: open system>admin>hardware drivers and press remove
<mzz> techbw: hmm, sis driver. I have absolutely no idea how stable its compositing support is. Sorry.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's  the difference between "limit" and "allow" in UFW?
<allan__> hay heinz2 how do yo excute pastbinit
<greg> legend2440, it says there are no propriet on my system
<greg> sry germans my mother tongue
<techbw> mzz: I figured that might be the case, because I could not get compiz working either, it does not even start, where compositing actually works fine untill playing videos, then video window is blank :-(
<nawk> which repo is ccsm (compiz configuration settings manager)?
<greg> in 7usr/bin there are th nvidia files tough
<Threetimes> amakerguy, install ndisgtk throigh synaptic
<techbw> mzz: thanks though.
<nawk> i can't seem to find it
<allan__> heinz2 i installed it but cant find it
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: ???
<nawk> I'm using jaunty jackalope
<Threetimes> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<diddy> Is there an IRC channel where one can get in touch with the distro maintainers directly?
<diddy> I mean the Ubuntu distro maintainers.
<Threetimes> system>administartion>synaptic
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: where can I download it from?
<laxmikant> Abhinee1:  hey hi
<laxmikant> this isUmakant
<laxmikant> here
<Threetimes> you don't have to
<Amakerguy> oh well what do I do?
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to solve a problem that sends me to initramfs during boot?
<Threetimes> go to system>administration>synaptic
<nawk> I can't seem to find ccsm (compiz config setings manager)
<laxmikant> Abhinee1:  this is Umakant here
<nawk> which repo is it in?
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: what do I do when I on synaptic?
<heinz2> allan_: simply copy the error message from the terminal, then go to http://pastebin.org/ and paste the darn thing into the white space, then copy the ULR (like http://pastebin.org/2998) and paste it here
<Threetimes> select ndisgtk from the list, double click it and press "apply"
<magnetron> Amakerguy: start the Synaptic package manager, search for the ndisgtk package and check the box. then hit "apply"
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: ok thanks
<Amakerguy> I'm restarting into ubuntu now
<Threetimes> oh, you were running windows all the time?
<torroth> Question. can I use a virtual drive for the ubuntu iso? I've learned that my rom drive is dieing.
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: yes I am right now
<TusslingTurtle> hi where i find the german ubuntu irc?
<Threetimes> torroth: you can't install an OS if there's no OS to run virtualisation software
<legend2440> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: as I told you I couldn't connect to the internet with ubuntu
<heinz2> TusslingTurtle: #ubuntu-de
<TusslingTurtle> thx
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: right.
<Threetimes> just stay in windows
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: why?
<Threetimes> you also need to download this: /home/peter/Dell_multi-device_A17_R174291.tar.gz
<torroth> I'm running on windows right now and would like to dual boot it
<Amakerguy> from where?
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: From where
<allan_> http://pastebin.org/2999
<Threetimes> sorry, wrong url
<Threetimes> http://peter-server.homelinux.net/Dell_multi-device_A17_R174291.tar.gz
<allan_> heinz2 i think i got it http://pastebin.org/2999
<Threetimes> It's 90mb, I hope your sattelite xconnection is fast
<Amakerguy> Threetimes:  oh god no
<Amakerguy> we have a limit
<Amakerguy> Threetimes:  our limit is 500MB per day
<Threetimes> you might already have it somewere, its just the windows drivers repackaged.
<Amakerguy> Threetimes:  and if we go over then they cut out internet down slower then dial up for 24 hours
<Amakerguy> where would it be if I already have it?
<Threetimes> if you have the windows drivers on a cd, you're in luck
<Amakerguy> I don't think I do
<allan_> heinz2 i think half way down lines with x in front mite have something y it not working
<torroth> I tried using daemon tools and when it got to the end of the installation it said I don't have permission
<Threetimes> it might be somewere in your windows installation, but i won't know were.
<allan_> Gl_
<Threetimes> torroth: are u using wubi, or do you want a full installation?
<torroth> I'm using wubi
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: ok I'll download it tomorrow
<Amakerguy> then what do I do with it?
<heinz2> allan_: what does glxinfo | grep rendering say? Might be your ati card is not configured properly
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to solve a problem that sends me to initramfs during boot?
<Threetimes> ok, if you have downloaded it, and installed ndisgtk, and i'm not here, mail me. I'll help you asap.
<Threetimes> Amakerguy: do you see my pm?
<Amakerguy> yeah
<Amakerguy> Threetimes: I asked you a Q there
<allan_> Heinz2 tryed glxinfo | grep didnt work so just typed glxinfo
<allan_> is that right
<booksbuggy> anyone know a possible solution that can stop my system from booting into initramfs?
<alexIdoia> hi there, I am on Ubuntu-studio freshly installed. When trying to install open office my computer freezed on the openoffice.org-emailmerge package
<alexIdoia> I could not find anything on the internet
<BrixSat> Hello i have a pc with 2 nics eth0 is wan and eth1 is lan, how do i forward from eth0 the port 13000 to 192.168.182.2 wich is on eth1?
<alexIdoia> Has anyone heard about any problem with it ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<heinz2> allan_: type glxinfo and search for the line saying "direct rendering" either yes or no
<alexIdoia> Can't install OOo at all
<magnetron> !ics | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<silv3r_m00n> my mic works fine in skype when on gnome ...but doesn't on kde ...
<BrixSat> magnetron i have ics  i  just want to forward that port
<allan_> heinz2 oh i got it it says yes
<magnetron> BrixSat: use one of the firewall configuration tools, like firestarter
<sebastian_> waching apache server uses
<heinz2> allan_: glxgears works? How many frames?
<BrixSat> magnetron is that availiable to shell? or just guy?
<allan_> heinz2 how do i find that out
<legend2440> booksbuggy: any error messages?
<BrixSat> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<piglit> where can i change the default printer settings for firefox it keeps printing in landscape i tried: http://localhost:631 and system administration printer but i cant find the default setting where you can choose between landscape and portrait
<rambo2_981> upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10; disaster so far. nvidia strikes again. no mouse/video but i can alt/f2 into text mode. how can i install a working nvidia driver?also, is there a text mode cmd to determine my nvidia chipset?
<sebastian_> what is a subtitute for skype in ubundu?
<booksbuggy> <legend2440> it says that init. is not found and sends me to initramf
<theTroy> FATAL: Module tap not found. How to install tap module? and howcome it is not supported?
<BrixSat> the iptables page does not exist :S on ubuntu wiki
<metellius> other than /etc/resolv.conf and ifconfig, what other basic building blocks are there in ubuntu lowlevel networking? I'm getting "host not found" errors for all net queries, but restarting works for some magic reason, even though when both resolv.conf and ifconfig have the exact same output! what am I missing?
<piglit> sebastian_ : i thought you could use skype in ubuntu
<runa_> hi i have this problem with wicd: http://pastebin.com/m7a6850f8
<runa_> any idea
<allan_> heinz2 you there
<heinz2> allan_: type glxgears in your terminal and watch the output
<allan_> ok
<rambo2_981> anyone know anything about 8.04 to 8.10 upgrades and nvidia problems?
<allan_> yep working
<heinz2> allan_: how many frames?
<Blizzerand> sebastian_ : You mean *ubuntu*
<booksbuggy> <legend2440> i go the error message right now should i send it right here?
<allan_> 60 frames
<magnetron> rambo2_981: did you install the nvidia driver manually?
<legend2440> !paste | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rambo2_981> no i ran the upgrade and the nvidia part spewed errors. the upgrade finished while i held its hand but when i rebooted it froze at the signon screen; alt/f2 got me text mode so 2.6.27 did boot and i logged in
<heinz2> allan_: that is far too little to run any 3d game properly. which card is it again?
<diddy> I don't get it. What is this: http://rute.sourceforge.net ?
<theTroy> FATAL: Module tap not found. How to install tap module? and howcome it is not supported?
<rambo2_981> magnetron, what's the text mode cmd to install the nvidia driver?
<allan_> heinz2 ati 3870 hd
<techbw> rambo2_981: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<allan_> heinz2 should i try installing the video driver Again
<heinz2> allan_: which driver do you have installed, fglrx or radeon?
<allan_> radeon
<allan_> fglrx dont work good
<techbw> rambo2_981: you can also try nvidia-xconfig
<Matic> Hi People, how do I set vim text syntax highlighter to automatically detect syntax and therefore color.  I ask these because I realised that every time I want to syntax highlight, I have to use command :syntax on and the colors highlight appears but if I close the file and re-open the setting seems to be reset! how can I override this?
<allan_> heinz2 i can play quake2 in wine full screen good but when play native files cant get it working
<Abhineet> hi
<booksbuggy> legend2440:http://paste.ubuntu.com/221926/
<rambo2_981> techbw, just did it ... will reboot and try
<ubee> hello everyone.
<Blizzerand> !hello|Abhineet
<ubottu> Abhineet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rage> Hello, I'm on an Ubuntu live CD, is there an easy way to correlate /dev/hdX to grubs hdd order?
<heinz2> allan_: sorry mate, have to tell you that the radeon driver is only capable of very poor 3d performance. fglrx might not work with the current version of xorg and ati stopped supporting older cards with their new drivers.
<ubee> I am having problems with addons on my Firefox Browser.
<techbw> rambo2_981:had a simal issue when I did clean install of 8.10, but with ATI card
<Blizzerand> !ask | ubee
<ubottu> ubee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<allan_> heinz2 so my card is old , sugestions for a new card
<ubee> how do I get my add ons on my Firefox browser to work?
<Blizzerand> ubee : You mean they don't work with your current version of firefox . Could you please your problem
<heinz2> allan_: that's not so easy, nvidia has good cards, drivers, hd support via vdpau but all not open source. Nevertheless when it comes to gaming I wouldn't buy anything else.
<rambo2_981> techbw, reboot failed reconfiguration with msgs "Failsafe mode was already attempted within 30 secs. Falling back to gdm to report the issue"
<ubee> I have addons that serve different purposes that I just added so that I have extra features in my browser and none of them are working, Do you think if I delete them and reinstall them they may start working again?
<techbw> rambo2_981:http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-proprietary-video-drivers-for-ubuntu/ check that out...don't know if it will help
<heinz2> allan_: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-geforce-price,2323.html
<rambo2_981> techbw,will do txs
<diddy> What does the command pdir do? It is not installed on my system.
<Machtin> hi guys.. "You need a Windows Media Player plug-in to view this http://dtm.livetiming.de/index.htm content" <- that's what opera tells me.. how to get it working?
<allan_> ok
<kaddi>  I am looking for a commandline tool that will eliminate duplicate files. I have a folder with pictures in subfolders and many are double and would like to delete pictures which are present in more then one folder
<adantan_alex> is that possible? it should be
<rage> kaddi: Check out fdupes
<stive> Hi all.::) anyone who have 10 min. to help me whit some lan setup?
<booksbuggy> <legend2440> oh yeahon the third line I meant such not suck -.-
<Blizzerand> ubee : Try the #firefox channel . They may be more helpful than us
<richardcavell> stive: it might not be the right channel.  Anyway, tell us your problem
<techbw> rambo2_981:i think this will be more helpfull, sounds like exact same issue you are having
<techbw> rambo2_981:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html/comment-page-2
<diddy> kaddi: fslint
<lady_white> how can i delete kernel 2.6.11 into grub..i have 2.6.13
<Blizzerand> stive : Feel free to ask
<Steve^> Why does the ubuntu "Users and Groups" panel not show www-data?
<richardcavell> lady_white: uninstall the old kernel
<Steve^> Why when I "adduser steve www-data" does the group not appear under the "groups" command?
<richardcavell> lady_white: or edit menu.lst
<Blizzerand> kaddi : I don't quite believe its possible . :D
<lady_white> ok rich thanks
<stive> hehe richardcavell, i have this cracy setup. I whant too share my ppp0 internet, over my eth0 connetction.. ala: ppp0-ubuntu-wired-to-router-wireless-win-client
<transMIssion> which player can store rating in the mp3 files?
<richardcavell> Steve^: it should
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's  the difference between "limit" and "allow" in UFW?
<ChoK> kaddi, write something that compare md5sum
<legend2440> booksbuggy: can i pm?
<booksbuggy> <legend2440> sure
<richardcavell> stive: okay you want to share your Internet connection with a router that connects via wireless to another box?
<transMIssion> which player can store rating in the mp3 files?
<stive> richardcavell, yes sir
<booksbuggy> <legend2440> i am using browser so i don' t know if it is actually going to work though
<kaddi> thanks diddy and rage I'll have a look at fslint and fsdupe :)
<Steve^> richardcavell, it doesn't:  http://pastebin.com/m7a049e2c
<transMIssion> which player can store rating in the mp3 files?
<kaddi> ChoK: hehe, yes I was trying to avoid that ;)
<vise> transMIssion, None imho
<transMIssion> vise: thx
<ChoK> transMIssion, foobar2000 can but it's windows app
<Blizzerand> diddy : http://www.jpsoft.com/help/index.htm?pdir.htm
<transMIssion> ChoK: yeah i use foobar but its emulated in wine and cant access my files on ext3-partitions
<transMIssion> ChoK: thought there was something in linux :-/
<ChoK> transMIssion, wine is not an emulator,  and what your linux box can read foobar through wine can
<vise> transMIssion, Use virtualbox, install windows xp, use seamless mode and run foobar2000, and share all your drives with it.. :)
<ChoK> transMIssion, linux audio player stores rating in their own database, as rating is not in the ID3 spec
<transMIssion> vise: nice idea
<diddy> Blizzerand, Thx.
<Blizzerand> diddy : Cheers
<ChoK> using virtualbox is overkill
<transMIssion> ChoK: thought so
<transMIssion> ChoK: then the ID3 spec is why its not supported
<richardcavell> Steve^: run cat /etc/group | grep steve
<vise> transMIssion, ChoK, but if u use a few windows programs, then it hardly takes any time to bring up a windows xp vm (saved state) (few seconds)... and then run your apps... speed is not required to play media anyway...
<ChoK> transMIssion, id3 specs, have some recommendations about extending the specs though (maybe i remember wrong)
<richardcavell> stive: I'd help you but I'm a bit busy
<stive> i can se that richardcavell..:)
<transMIssion> vise: i have a xp-VM set up. but the memory usage is heavy
<stive> my problem is not urgent richardcavell
<Steve^> richardcavell, yup, its in there. So is it a bug or a feature of "groups"? :S
<richardcavell> stive: okay. I promise to help you sometime
<richardcavell> Steve^: It might be permissions
<vise> transMIssion, Right.. you often tend to overlook points which are not important to you... since ive got lots of ram...
<ChoK> vise, wine will still be faster
<stive> thanks mate..
<transMIssion> vise: lol
<transMIssion> i only have 2 G
<Steve^> richardcavell, ha, it is. I never considered I wouldn't have permission to show my own group!
<transMIssion> ChoK: if they change something it might not be in the next 2 years...
<Blizzerand> Virtualbox can't even boot Fedora 11 lol
<vise> transMIssion, Well 2g is not less.. ubuntu on my box takes up around 512 mb.. so u still have 1.5 gb... xp can take another 512.. with 1 g still free.. not bad... i find 3 g more than enough....
<richardcavell> Steve^: ls -l /var/www
<Christian`> hi, am i the only one or packages.ubuntu.com is down ?
<transMIssion> vise: what player do you use?
<Steve^> richardcavell, yea?
<luciano_> ciao
<richardcavell> Steve^: have you fixed it?
<vise> transMIssion, Any.. i don't even use the play list feature of any player.. :).. i just "play"..
<Christian`> I'm desperatly searching for "linux-backports-modules-jaunty" for my new eee pc 1005HA to have network (wireless) access. Do you know of any other mirrors to get taht .deb ?
<Steve^> richardcavell, how can I?
<pokey19> Hi. Im trying to install ruby on a netbook running ubuntu. Im doing "sudo apt-get install ruby irb rdoc" and getting an error saying "Package ruby is not available but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing , has been obsoleted, ir is only available from another source."
<pokey19> anyone know what to do?
<richardcavell> Steve^: type sudo groups steve
<transMIssion> vise: that works when you library is organized. else you spend mor time searching than listening
<richardcavell> can you see www-data on the list?
<Steve^> richardcavell, yea, I've checked that, its in there. I'm just surprised I need sudo to see it
<ftab> Christian linux-backports-modules-jaunty, you must be kidding Jaunty is already the latest
<Blizzerand> Christian' : You mean you cannot download via Synaptic or via terminal
<richardcavell> Steve^: shrug
<richardcavell> Steve^: it's doing what it's supposed to
<vise> transMIssion, Hmm.. I know where my songs are.. probably since they are not more than a few hundred...
<ftab> what is the difference between linux and windows sound?
<Christian`> Blizzerand: I was trying to get it on that computer via the website, to install iton the eee pc later on
<vise> pokey19, Try searching for ruby in the synaptic gui frontend and find other packages that might be what you require...
<stive> richardcavell, if you feel you have the time, i have postet my ? on the ubuntu forum.. Right here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7640741#post7640741
<Blizzerand> ftab : What sound
<ftab> I mean the sound servers
<Christian`> ftab: that's what I saw on the forum to have a working wireless, (but still no ethernet)
<transMIssion> vise: im kind of a music explorer. always looking for new sounds so i kind of have lost the overview... therefore i use the rating
<downix> this is fun, it appears that the nvidia control panel produces an xorg that is worthless
<ftab> any one got the original jaunty sources.list file ?
<ftab> and would like to share that please.
<arand> ftab: sure hang on.
<ftab> ?
<erUSUL> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<downix> on one of my monitors anyways
<ftab> !sources
<vise> transMIssion, Just for a learning experience, you could write a program that maintains a meta-file with the rating you made for each of your media files and organise them and show them when you want and then spawn a player when required.. :)
<ftab> arand are you working on that ?
<transMIssion> vise:  lol - just give me a sec to become pro coder...
<stovicek> Christian`: I had to get those debs for my brother last night. I still have them here on my USB stick. I can host them for you to download.
<downix> ok, got it
<Christian`> stovicek: where did you download it from ?
<vise> transMIssion, :)
<arand> ftab: http://pastebin.com/f1414f4a3 (the intrepid line on the end is added and is non-standard, I've also enabled restricted and universe since original state..
<Christian`> stovicek: I'm havinghard time finding thoses files with packages.ubuntu.com down... :/
<stovicek> Christian`: from packages.ubuntu.com which as you were saying isn't working at the moment
<transMIssion> thx  to vise, ChoK. Maybe i try the vm. (or write my own player ^^)
<ftab> hmm ok
<ftab> thanks
<vise> transMIssion, write your own os... thats easier..
<Christian`> stovicek: if you could host them, that would be great !
<stovicek> Christian`: I'll have them online in about six minutes
<Christian`> thx
<RomanK> j #ubuntu.de
<erUSUL> RomanK: /j #ubuntu-de
<RomanK> erUSUL: you're sure about that?
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<R0ncoToke> Any idea when via display drivers will be available for Jaunty ?
<ftab> thanks arand
<yellabs> how do i make an gnome-theme system wide for all users?
<yellabs> tips are welcom
<stive> richardcavell, if you feel you have the time, i have postet my ? on the ubuntu forum.. Right here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7640741#post7640741
<lianimator> Hi, I ran the command from !puregnome to remove KDE apps, but how do I get rid of the Kubuntu boot screen? with the loading bar?
<richardcavell> stive: ok
<bastidrazor> does k3b or brasero have an add-on that helps with recognizing 8GB DVD's?
<richardcavell> stive: I'm having trouble with my own LAN right now.  I keep getting kicked.
<stovicek> Christian`: http://www.rebelzero.com/linux-backports-modules.tar.gz
<stive> hehe
<juvic> i have a problem
<juvic> help
<Blizzerand> !ask |juvic
<ubottu> juvic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stive> richardcavell, sorry for the duble post here.. had to make sure you got..:)
<juvic> i have a problem in my NVIDIA
<richardcavell> stive: I didn't get the first post so no problem
<juvic> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<stive> juvic, how so?
<stive> great richardcavell
<Halitech> juvic, so run gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<richardcavell> stive: what you're asking is how to share your internet connection
<juvic> ok i try
<diddy> What is meant by this question http://pastebin.ca/1500085 ??? Could anybody explain this?
<transMIssion> vise: shure, since ther are only lame ones ;-)
<stive> richardcavell, yes..
<aent> hi... I have a ubuntu server and was wondering if I could set a max upload/download speed for certain IP addresses? either in apache or somewhere else?
<stive> richardcavell, but on a cracy setup i guess
<vise> transMIssion, yay! that's motivating!
<richardcavell> stive: it's not that crazy
<richardcavell> stive: I'm googling to see if I can find some simple instructions for you
<bastidrazor> diddy, D is the answer .. and #ubuntu-offtopic  would be a better channel for this.
<R0ncoToke> Is any one using their on-board VIA display chip-set ? Do you encounter flickering screen while watching video files and scrolling around web pages ?
<Halitech> looks like someone is looking for help with an assignment
<Manu123> hi
<Christian`> stovicek: thx, downloading..
<Manu123> does anybody work with dkms?
<stive> richardcavell, i have done the google thing.. but i still think my setup is wierd, and thereby not coverd before
<Blizzerand> Is there a faster mirror for downloading via synaptic . Mine these days are damn slow ( the speed)
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: System>Administration>Software Sources
<Manu123> i build a package and during install it dosnt find the source code
<i-r-noob>  i've got a pidgin yahoo mess bug...my buddies appear on-line in my contact-list after they actually log-off
<juvic> in my "Hardware Driver" i can't Activate my NVIDIA Driver
<richardcavell> stive: if you're enough of a beginner that you can't do it by yourself, the instructions need to be good.  I can't find any good instructions.
<i-r-noob> any1 plz healp
<i-r-noob> help*
<juvic> how to fix it
<juvic> in my "Hardware Driver" i can't Activate my NVIDIA Driver
<erUSUL> juvic: what error msg ?
<Halitech> juvic, what card do you have?
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : ...
<rkpisanu> juvic, http://rkpisanu.altervista.org/doku.php?id=ubuntu_post_installazione and search nvidia
<richardcavell> stive: Are you connecting to an XBox 360?
<juvic> when i press Activate, there's nothing happen....
<stive> richardcavell, no, only pc's
<juvic> no error message
<richardcavell> stive: look at this http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg18t03.htm
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's  the difference between "limit" and "allow" in UFW?
<richardcavell> stive: is that too technical for you?
<stive> richardcavell, im looking
<juvic> in my Visual Effect, error msg "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : What am I supposed to do next
<izap> Hi, when i try to mount a CD using "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/hdb /media/CD"  i get this warning: http://www.pastebin.org/3009
<Christian`> stovicek: installing and rebooting...
<Manu123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/221954/ make.log
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: there is an option to change the mirror and there is a button to choose the fastest mirror automatically
<niklaso> hello! I'd like to shrink the root partition (ext3 filesystem) of my ubuntu8.04 installation in order to add ubuntu9.04.
<niklaso> I read that gparted only shrinks partitions, not filesystems. What do I have to do to make sure the filesystem works after shrinking the partition
<quibbler> Blizzerand-> maybe try setting a different server...one closer to home may help
<richardcavell> niklaso: that's not right.
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<stovicek> Christian`: that should get the wireless running. I don't know about the LAN as my brother was fine with just having the wifi working.
<richardcavell> niklaso: it shrinks the partition and the filesystem works.
<jacquesdupontd> could you remind me the channel of developers ?
<vise> Blizzerand, Do your firefox normal downloads go faster?
<erUSUL> Blizzerand: first tab: Download From -> other
<erUSUL> !irc | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<niklaso> richardcavell: so I just run gparted from a live CD and nothing to worry about?
<richardcavell> niklaso: the gparted software cannot do all things with all filesystem types.  You can check what it can do within the software itself.
<Blizzerand> erUSUL : Thanks I got it
<Blizzerand> vise : Quite fast
<jacquesdupontd> thx a lot*
<Christian`> stovicek: I'll look into it as soon as I'll have the wifi working and my distrib up to date :)
<allan_> hello
<richardcavell> niklaso: if you're using ext, gparted can do anything with ext
<niklaso> richardcavell: do i have to du some kind of defragmentation before, or is it done automatically, or not necessary?
<allan_> I finaly got doom3 Working
<richardcavell> niklaso: for example, it can shrink NTFS and HFS but not expand them
<rkpisanu> allan_, good
<transMIssion> bye all
<heinz2> allan_: hi! what did you do?
<richardcavell> niklaso: it's not defragged automatically, but files will be moved as necessary
<richardcavell> niklaso: if you defrag you could free up more space
<richardcavell> niklaso: by compressing free space
<allan_> Reinstall the radon Video Drivers
<niklaso> thank you very much. i'll try.
<richardcavell> niklaso: and there is no defragger for ext by the way
<izap> Hi, when i try to mount a cd using "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/hdb /media/CD" i get this error: http://www.pastebin.org/3009
<heinz2> allan_: how many frames does glxgears show now?
<Blizzerand> juvic : What do you get the result : cat /proc/cpuinfo . Please use pastebin :D
<richardcavell> izap: are you trying to mount a hard drive as a CD?
<izap> no
<stive> richardcavell, thanks for your help.. i will now make a test, too se if i can do the same think in windows..:) have a peacefull day mate..
<vampiria> hi
<Blizzerand> !hi | vampiria
<ubottu> vampiria: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<richardcavell> stive: okay
<naveen> hello
<Blizzerand> Hello there
<Blizzerand> * I love welcoming people
<roflparrot> oh hi, #Ubuntu. I mentioned this before. When I connect my router and PC via Cat5, my usb 3G internet connection doesn't work. When I unplug the router, it continues working.
<Christian`> stovicek: thewifi is ok, thanks !
<naveen> cna any body help me how to install yahoo messenger in ubunto
<izap> lol
<billgoldberg1> naveen: pidgin will work
<ftab> naveen : yes
<stovicek> Christian`: excellent. glad I could help
<ftab> :-)
<ibert_> I've installed 9.04 and made all updates but I can't get APM to run. No APM support in kernel. I Already addes acpi=off apm=on to the kernel line as I always did on this machine. Still the error: no APM support in kernel. Is ist possible that APM isn't in the kernel?
<ftab> naveen use this http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<richardcavell> Blizzerand: welcome to you too
<ibert_> uname -r : 2.6.28-13-generic
<richardcavell> roflparrot: so you want your usb modem to work even when your computer is plugged in to the router?
<naveen> flab i have ubunto 8.10
<Bauer-> how can i change my ipadresse by using my own domain? as a proxy,
<ftab> naveen just download the deb and install or you can add a repository too
<Halitech> naveen, why not use a native app like pidgin?
<roflparrot> richardcavell: my router is for my home LAN
<richardcavell> roflparrot: are you trying to share your internet connection?
<Blizzerand> Bauer-: Is it related to ubuntu though
<roflparrot> yes I am
<Bauer-> yap
<Bauer-> just wnt to know
<richardcavell> roflparrot: are you sure that the LAN does not work when your usb modem is plugged in?
<naveen> thaNKS FLAB
<ftab> naveen add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ftab> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<ftab> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<ftab> and run sudo apt-get update to update the repository
<ftab> naveen hope that helps :-) agar kaam nahi karta tu phir batao
<|thunder> wtf does canonical mean anyways? Does no one see the word "canon" cleary printed in there? Is this an operation by the priest class?
<roflparrot> richardcavell: I am not sure about the LAN, but the internet connection is seemingly blocked when i have the ethernet port in use
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone have experience setting up sim city 4 on ubuntu? I can't get it to run.
<billgoldberg1> FFEMTcJ: try the wine site
<ftab> FFEMTcJ I hope wine has a full pledge support of Direct X in near future
<ftab> :-)
<Blizzerand> FFEMTcJ : It may require wine ( I think )
<Blizzerand> !wine|FFEMTcJ
<ubottu> FFEMTcJ: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<naveen> flab i will try and let u know
<richardcavell> roflparrot: just clarify here.  When your usb modem is plugged in, can you ping another computer on the LAN from your ubuntu box or not?
<FFEMTcJ> Blizzerand: I have it running on wine.. It starts running, and then after the splash screen just disappears
<naveen> flab  i will try and let u know
<vise> Do installers work with wine?
<billgoldberg1> FFEMTcJ: check the wine appdb to see if the game will run on wine
<Halitech> |thunder, !ot canonical: reduced to the simplest and most significant form possible without loss of generality
<ftab> naveen, its ftab :-) not flab
<Blizzerand> FFEMTcJ : Have a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/ .
<alteregox> howdy
<alteregox> how do i made grub ext4 compatible with ibex?
<Blizzerand> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<alteregox> how can i convert root to ext4?
<vise> alteregox, Not advisable
<vise> alteregox, Do a clean install
<vise> Which is a good hex editor? as i see, ghex2 is unmaintained, and still has bugs (sigsegv at the end..)
<alteregox> whatever if its not advisabol why the heck is ext4 in the next release standard?
<vise> alteregox, Not advisable to convert..
<alteregox> it changes the inodes, not thje files itself
<Halitech> alteregoa, because the next release has a kernel that is being tested to work with ext4, currently it hasn't
<md22> hello
<Blizzerand> alteregox : Start with a fresh install  or  http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<vise> alteregox, If you know that, you are probably capable to search google on that and do it...
<alteregox> linux is a testing OS
<alteregox> it doesn't matter
<vise> well then theres the link (from Blizzerand )
 * md22 runs ubuntu in a vm
<alteregox> yeah thanks sir
<mzz> a clean install is overkill imho, although if you have the space you could copy everything over to a fresh partition, just to actually make use of extents
<Blizzerand> alteregox ; you may have some trouble after upgrading though but it went all well for me
<Halitech> alteregox, testing yes but still want things to be stable for the masses
<vise> Blizzerand, How good is it?
<alteregox> yeah wait another 10 years
<Blizzerand> vise : Well I reached grub and I had to run some commands to fix something
<md22> nothings wrong with using ubuntu in a virtual machine for day to day work ?
<vise> Blizzerand, Performance i mean.. for ext4
<Blizzerand> vise : Boots quicker than usual . Thats only thing I noticed so far
<vise> md22, Nope
<ubuntu> hi guys
<alteregox> only the fstab
<md22> ok good
<richardcavell> md22: why u ask?
<vise> md22, Graphics would be slow.. Otherwise its better to screw around in general.. since u can try with different hardware configurations.. :)
<lordmeka> pls help with my video driver on dell 1501
<alteregox> so i can boot from cd, login as root edit the fstab and convert it to ext4 and reboot
<billgoldberg1> lordmeka: just ask your question
<md22> richardcavell: its just that when i told some guys in #linux they say  i should run it on the bare metal if i want to become familiar with linux
<Blizzerand> alteregox :  or you could use Gparted
<vise> md22, That is true.. since if its in a vm, u often find normal stuff to do outside it..
<alteregox> i use command line, its just a line
<md22> ok
<prince_jammys> md22: run it however you want.
<lordmeka> xserver freeze after driver change
<richardcavell> md22: your virtual ubuntu runs on virtual hardware
<richardcavell> md22: so it won't see your real hardware
<Blizzerand> alteregox : Your choice
<richardcavell> md22: but that's okay
<md22> ok
<poopuser> Good morning. I've got this problem : even when i don't do anything 'internet related' the router's led indicates that something is using the connection. How can i determinate what process is it?
<lordmeka> how do i reconfigure xserver to use another driver (first driver)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's the difference between "limit" and "allow" in ufw?
<jacquesdupontd> re
<alteregox> i compiled wine with gcc 4.4 and it runs better
<jacquesdupontd> is there something comparable to soulseek on ubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> jacquesdupontd: nicotine
<alteregox> no clue why
<jacquesdupontd> thx i didn't remember thename
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacquesdupontd: Ermmmm Bittorrent?
<roflparrot> hi again richardcavell
<prince_jammys> jacquesdupontd: that's a soulseek client, available from repositories.
<billgoldberg1> jacquesdupontd: nicotine uses the soulseek network. Frostwire uses the Gnutella network. But those are all outdated. Bittorrent is the way to go now.
<roflparrot> yeah the LAN works while the usb modem is connected
<xcdfgkjhgcv> billgoldberg1: Not if the anti-p2p corporations shut down all the trackers.
<lordmeka> if someone can help me with configuring x server from recovery console pls pm me
<alteregox> yeah its easy
<billgoldberg1> xcdfgkjhgcv: that won't happen, for every one they close, two new one pop up
<richardcavell> roflparrot: hi
<alteregox> just use failback config
<richardcavell> roflparrot: can you ping other computers on your lan with your modem plugged in?
<billgoldberg1> lordmeka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lordmeka> alteregox: not working
<roflparrot> richardcavell: I I plugged the patch lead back in and IRC immediately died. I went to my router through my web browser and saw the client IPs listed and pinged them and they worked
<lordmeka> billgoldberg1: not working
<Blizzerand> lordmeka : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roflparrot> I then unplugged the router and my internet connection continued working
<lordmeka> Blizzerand: not working
<billgoldberg1> lordmeka; what errors does that give
<lordmeka> i get the same screen freze
<Blizzerand> lordmeka : Wait.....
<lordmeka> ok
<richardcavell> roflparrot: well your LAN works with the modem plugged in then, right?
<KMM> I am trying to setup raid 1 with my two 500GB sata harddrives. i am using a sil3114 pci card. On the card it has it own bios. i setup the raid set using it's bios, but when i try to install ubuntu server 8.04 it still see two hards drives instead of one.
<roflparrot> yes, but I can do nothing on the internet while the LAN is plugged in
<roflparrot> I do wantt o share the connection
<richardcavell> roflparrot: Can you put your LAN and USB modem in and restart your computer?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> billgoldberg1: I wish Bittorrent was as decentralised as gnutella.
<erUSUL> KMM: for that fake raid controllers you have to use dmraid
<lordmeka> ->> vesa driver is not working on my laptop
<roflparrot> I can do that
<eggenz7> i have a minimal install of ubuntu 8.10....how can i do a network upgrade to server edition?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | KMM but keep in mind that linux software raid is better
<ubottu> KMM but keep in mind that linux software raid is better: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Blizzerand> lordmeka ; Does this work sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jacquesdupontd> i don't think so
 * Blizzerand hides
<KMM> thanks erUSUL
<lordmeka> Blizzerand: no it freezes my pc
<jacquesdupontd> i always found the electronic artist i want on soulseek network and not oftenon torrents
<soreau> Is packages.ubuntu.com running too slow for a browser to connect to it for anyone else?
<asddsa> neobux.com/?r=registerrpage
<soreau> Is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<Blizzerand> lordmeka : lol . Let me just google to give you some proper instructions
<hippo> Hi there!
<lordmeka> Blizzerand: and vesa is not working on my laptop i get the same bs screen freeze
<hippo> I could use some help with an issue regarding sip-VoIP.
<K99Brain> soreau, it's quite slow now also for me
<KMM> why is linux software raid better?
<richardcavell> soreau: works for me
<hippo> I am trying to find a softphone that can also send faxes via sipgate. Any ideas?
<doorsman> Hi ! I'd like to know how to install some updates that are blocked under KDE (basically kernel stuff).
<lordmeka> Blizzerand: and i don't want to do a reinstall all over again for a damn driver
<alteregox> because today cpus are enormous fast and if your controler fails it doesn't matter
<hippo> For KDE, wouldn't it be better to check in #kubuntu?
<soreau> K99Brain: richardcavell: my browser just says it's taking too long to respond even though I can ping it, the pings are very slow going
<nowai__> can anyone recommend a guide to setting up IP routing on Ubuntu? I've enabled IP forwarding and enabled masquerading but client machines still can't get Internet access
<eggenz7> how can i perform an upgrade from 8.10 minimal to 8.10 server edition without using a cd/dvd?
<K99Brain> soreau, maybe it is overloaded at the moment
<Blizzerand> lordmeka ; http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/black-screen-while-starting-x-window.html
<alteregox> a core i7 at 4ghz could calculate like 3GB/s xor, its only memory speed limited
<soreau> K99Brain: Perhaps I will try back later. Thanks for testing that
<KMM> ok i understand. thanks
<nawk> None of the adobe flash installers support x86_64
<nawk> what is the solution?
<rambo2_981> techbw, it works
<alteregox> those hw controllers are for big companies, they need fast rebuild stuff
<lordmeka> Blizzerand: it's not quite black
<rkpisanu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's the difference between "limit" and "allow" in ufw?
<Halitech> eggenz7, thats not really an upgrade, more of a sideways move but if you have the base install done you could simply add the apps you want for the server
<K99Brain> nawk, enable the medibuntu repos
<Blizzerand> lordmeka : Give it try ??
<lordmeka> ill try
<lordmeka> :P
<rambo2_981> techbw, i had to load a july 1 driver from nvidia's site and it's up ... the configuration isn't right yet but i'll mess with it
<eggenz7> Halitech, ok where do i find a list of those packages
<nawk> K99Brain: I did, and then?
<eggenz7> Halitech, and is there a streamlined way of doing it or do i have to install each package one by one?
<K99Brain> nawk, then, you shuld have skype in synaptic
<Halitech> eggenz7, depends on what you want, you could try LAMP if you just want apache, mysql, php
<K99Brain> should*
<soreau> As a 'for fun' exercise, type 'about:robots' in your firefox browser (and press enter ;)
<eggenz7> Halitech, its really more of a home file server than a web server
<eggenz7> i would like apache for remote systems management (like webmin)
<Halitech> eggenz7, connecting from windows machines, linux machines or a combination of both?
<Blizzerand> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eggenz7> have one other linux box...3 windows boxens
<roflparrot> richardcavell: same problem, sadly
<Halitech> eggenz7, then you are looking into needed samba
<erUSUL> !webmin | eggenz7
<ubottu> eggenz7: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<richardcavell> roflparrot: hmmm.  Okay
<richardcavell> roflparrot: What sort of computer do you have/
<eggenz7> hrm...when did webmin get unsupported?
<roflparrot> I could find the motherboard box...
<roflparrot> intel
<nowai__> can anyone recommend a guide to setting up IP routing on Ubuntu? I've enabled IP forwarding and enabled masquerading but client machines still can't get Internet access
<Halitech> eggenz7, http://ubuntu.swerdna.org/ubulanprimer.html
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | nowai__
<ubottu> nowai__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nowai__> ok
<nowai__> thanks
<erUSUL> nowai__: what error you get on the client machines ? no route to host; network unreacheable ? more info is needed. Maybe it is just a lack of dns or default gateaway is not setted ?
<erUSUL> !details | nowai__
<ubottu> nowai__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<K99Brain> nawk, sorry, i read skype instead of flash... however, install flashplugin-nonfree
<richardcavell> roflparrot: generic desktop?
<Guest26603> hi folks
<nowai__> erUSUL: I've got maradns installed with recursive dns mode on, hold on i'll come back after trying that last link =]
<Guest26603> I've got a problem with my sound device
<roflparrot> oh yeah, richardcavell
<eggenz7> thanks for the Halitech
<Blizzerand> Guest26603 : More details please
<Guest26603> in alsamixer it's displayed properly and I maden sure nothing is muted
<richardcavell> roflparrot: Okay, describe your LAN for us
<Guest26603> nevertheless I don't hear anything
<Blizzerand> lordmeka : Did it go well
<Guest26603> totem as well as mplayer play the audio-file properly though
<Guest26603> on a parallely installed windows it's working as designed
<roflparrot> mkay. I have a router with two PCs connected to it
<roflparrot> one of those PCs has a usb modem on it
<Halitech> eggenz7, you can also look on http://www.howtoforge.com for info on setting up apache
<Blizzerand> Guest26603 : Have you completed all your updates
<Guest26603> yes just a few minutes ago
<mrken1> Linux newb here on dual boot Intel quad core with no sound (although Windows side has sound); read the docs, no good anyone helping?
<Blizzerand> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<livingdaylight> hello, I am trying to use acidrip... Its found the dvd but when i click start nothing happens. Any advice?
<nowai__> wait, it worked!
<Blizzerand> !sound |Guest26603
<ubottu> Guest26603: please see above
<nowai__> that tutorial actually worked!
<nowai__> +awesomes
<balita_buntu> hy
<richardcavell> roflparrot: you can access the Internet okay with your ubuntu box?
<Guest26603> it was just installed last tuesday and never functioned since
<balita_buntu> i'm from indonesia
<roflparrot> yes
<jdude> anyone familiar with MDADM? i can't get my raid 1 array to come back with every boot, no matter what i try... i always have to run "sudo mdadm --assemble --scan" and "sudo mount /dev/md0 /bigdrive" for it to come back and show in df
<nowai__> thanks erUSUL
<balita_buntu> i have some problem with my usb modem
<erUSUL> nowai__: no problem
<richardcavell> roflparrot: from your ubuntu box you can ping the Windows box through the router?
<Blizzerand> !sound >> Guest26603
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound >
<roflparrot> the other box has Debian 5 lenny
<erUSUL> !raid | jdude
<ubottu> jdude: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<roflparrot> and yeah i think i was pinging it
<jdude> erUSUL, yeah, i have it setup... i just can't get past the bug of it not working on reboot
<roflparrot> I know the router's IP and the router listed two more client IPs under the DHCP tab
<Blizzerand> Guest26603 :  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<richardcavell> roflparrot: can you ping it now from your ubuntu box over the LAN with the usb modem plugged in?
<roflparrot> yes i can
<roflparrot> I just did it
<balita_buntu> i can't find the correct driver
<richardcavell> roflparrot: okay, so what's not working?
<balita_buntu> when i plug it into my pc
<roflparrot> my web browser, and my IRC client; whenever I have the router plugged in
<bpascal123> anyone can help with wifi issue ? [Asus eeepc 1000 - Ubuntu 9.04]
<erUSUL> jdude: maybe you have to rebuld the initramfs as mentioned in the guide ??
<erUSUL> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<balita_buntu> the file browser cannot be oppened
<jdude> erUSUL, nope, it's something else
<balita_buntu> then i can't do anything with it
<jdude> not booting off the array, so that's irrelevant
<richardcavell> roflparrot: so you can ping but you cannot surf the net with your usb modem and lan cable plugged in?
<erUSUL> jdude: checked the logs for something extrange ?
<roflparrot> yes
<roflparrot> I cannot ping via my internet connection, just via LAN
<richardcavell> roflparrot: you mean to say that you can ping via LAN
<roflparrot> yes
<jdude> erUSUL, yeah, i just don't have something set somewhere to make it come back on boot, i have the /etc/fstab entry and i'm 99% sure it's correct, so is mdadm.conf, but still i have to run those two commands after i boot just to get it to come back up
<roflparrot> e.g. I cannot ping www.google.com whilst connected to a wired onnection
<roflparrot> but I can ping my other PC
<richardcavell> roflparrot: had you previously set up this computer to receive Internet from the Debian box?
<roflparrot> no
<richardcavell> roflparrot: so it always received internet from your usb modem?
<roflparrot> yes
<erUSUL> jdude: maybe a disk is degraded as mentioned in the wiki ?
<Blizzerand> Does any one know of a site where I can find instructions for ubottu
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's the difference between "limit" and "allow" in ufw?
<Mr-Woof> hi, can i ask a quick question?
<roflparrot> lol yes
<Halitech> !ask | Mr-Woof
<ubottu> Mr-Woof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jdude> erUSUL, nope, they're both brand new and work just fine, all the data is intact on the array too
<Blizzerand> xcdfgkjhgcv : Whats ufw
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Blizzerand: The Ubuntu simple firewall.
<jdude> it's just not coming up on boot, like it should... immediately comes up within a split second of running those two commands
<ikt> uncomplicated firewall
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ikt: Yup.
<johnnymac> hello, how do I see the 'nice' level of all processes running?
<jdude> erUSUL, i am beginning to think the /etc/fstab entry is incorrect
<richardcavell> roflparrot: I'm trying to think through this.  It seems as though your computer is sending http requests to the Debian box instead of your usb modem
<Mr-Woof> is there a terminal command that you can use to list the contents of multiple directories and perhaps write it to a text file?
<roflparrot> what about irc requests?
<Halitech> Mr-Woof, ls > files.txt
<bpascal123> ubuntu eeepc can't connect to wireless anymore, why???
<richardcavell> same idea
<alteregox> ls >bblah
<roflparrot> mmm
<nowai__> anyone know why I have an outgoing connection to 87.248.211.227:80 on my server? It's been for weeks
<Mr-Woof> sweet cheers chaps
<alteregox> or ls >prn
<roflparrot> nowai__: haxxored
<nowai__> yeah :D doubt it
<roflparrot> :D
<alteregox> you could kill dos with dir >$clock
<livingdaylight> how do i force eject a dvd that wont' come out?
<alteregox> or copy con $clock
<nowai__> it's got a Recv-Q of 193384 and it's not changed for over 3 weeks
<Blizzerand> alteregox : How did your ext3 --> ext4 go
<alteregox> it won't come out of my butt
<alteregox> please come out
<alteregox> please
<richardcavell> nowai__: find pid and kill it
<alteregox> paahh
<jippii26> joku
<Mr-Woof> in that terminal command, how can you select what directories to look at? They are on an external drive, ntfs
<alteregox> please come out of my butt
<jippii26> ghjjhjhjhjfjfgfggf
<jet> whaddup everyone
<Graem> Hi.. Dumb question here. I accidentally removed the networking icon from my panel and can't figure out how to get it back, can someone help please?
<nowai__> how do I show owning process with netstat?
<vise> Mr-Woof, Locate that directory as current
<jippii26> onks tääl suomalaisii
<Halitech> nowai__, whois info about the IP  http://paste.ubuntu.com/221981/
<erUSUL> nowai__: -p ?
<Mr-Woof> ah thanks
<vise> Graem, Right click panel, then add to panel
<nowai__> done, it was apache
<richardcavell> roflparrot: i have an idea
<wasutton3> is there a way that i could run specific traffic over different network connections. I.E. run bittorrent over wired, and all other internet traffic over wireless?
<erUSUL> Graem: run nm-applet
<nowai__> yeah I'd whois-ed it already
<roflparrot> richardcavell: I listen intent on success
<nowai__> why was Apache2 making outbound connections?
<richardcavell> roflparrot: go to system -> preferences -> network connections.  Click on Wired.  Select your wired connection in the box.  Click on edit.  Select use this connection only for resources on its network.
<erUSUL> nowai__: the ip belings to verysing so i suspect it is doing certificate comprobations... you use ssl ?
<erUSUL> belongs*
<roflparrot> sounds promising richardcavell
<nowai__> erUSUL: I don't have ssl configured on the server no
<erUSUL> nowai__: then i dunno ask in an apache channel
<nowai__> if it comes back I will, I'll leave it for now
<nowai__> what does the portmap daemon do?
<richardcavell> roflparrot: I meant to say after clicking on edit, click on IPv4 settings then Routes then use this connection only for resources on its network
<Threetimes> Hi, I use a 240mb soundfont. If I use this with tuxguitar and fluidsynth, a lot of memory is used. Can I use a different synthesizer that uses less memory and works faster with the same soundfont?
<erUSUL> nowai__: is used for nfs afaik
<roflparrot> ah ha
<nowai__> nfs is another I don't have
<nowai__> maybe its left over from when I did have nfs
<Mene-Mene> I got a Windows virus, is it possible to heal/remove the virus on Ubuntu?
<vise> Threetimes, When your sound card doesnt support sound font loading, you have to load it in RAM.. so imho there is no option...
<erUSUL> nowai__: portmap is needed to do rpc calls maybe another program needs it
<vise> Mene-Mene, Just delete it?
<richardcavell> Mene-Mene: yes
<nowai__> I think its from when nfs was installed, so I'll uninstall portmap too
<erUSUL> nowai__:  purge it
<Mene-Mene> Win32/Virut virus, it's infected a LOT of exes.
<nowai__> indeed
<Threetimes> does a realtek alc662 support this?
<Mene-Mene> Which I don't know where said virus is.
<Mene-Mene> Can you recommend a program?
<richardcavell> Mene-Mene: you can certainly search for viruses and quarantine them
<vise> Mene-Mene, Nope.. If it exists somewhere standalone, only then you can delete it.. Since, imho antivirus programs for windows won't run on linux...
<richardcavell> as to healing the files, you have to identify which ones can do that for that virus
<jet> cant get into the #vbox channel so im gonna ask here if anyone knows.
<vise> richardcavell, As he says, if its in the 'exes' then it may not be possible imho
<erUSUL> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jet> can vbox load sd cards?
<alteregox> virus could have a virus problem
<vise> erUSUL, Windows virus != linux virus
<richardcavell> vise: he might need to go to Windows to be able to disinfect the computer
<alteregox> if anyone would run everything with root
<richardcavell> vise: he can certainly find them from within ubuntu
<richardcavell> vise: I find them all the time in my firefox caches
<richardcavell> vise: And I don't visit dodgy websites
<vise> Right, but Mene-Mene is i think not able to enter windows?
<Mene-Mene> I understand why Linux doesn't have a virus problem, but Windows does, and if windows is running, the virus is getting bigger.
<Webu> Hmm, isn't h264 supposed to be included in the vlc-nox package from the repositories?
<richardcavell> vise: well if he can't boot windows then why does it matter if he has windows viruses on his puter?
<Webu> I'm getting errors that it's not there.
<Blizzerand> Mene-Mene ; try #windows channel
<vise> richardcavell, data/installations
<richardcavell> Mene-Mene: do you run Windows at all?
<erUSUL> Mene-Mene: av software is aviable in linux install it and check the windows partition with it
<Mene-Mene> Yes.
<vise> richardcavell, actually software installations i guess
<nawk> What is an "Alternate CD"? Alternate CD == LiveCD ???
<Mene-Mene> I only found one scanner, and that didn't see a file i knew was infected.
<erUSUL> nawk: the other way around.
<richardcavell> Mene-Mene: Okay.  Why don't you clean your Windows computer from within Windows?  Why do you want to do it from linux?
<erUSUL> nawk: desktop cd is livecd alternate is not
<Mene-Mene> Because the longer I run windows, the more infected the  machine gets.
<richardcavell> Mene-Mene: you can get false positives with virus scanners.
<Mene-Mene> AVG has yet to give me a false positive.
<richardcavell> Mene-Mene: Install a free good virus scanner such as AVG in your Windows installation and let it run all over your hard disk
<roflparrot> richardcavell: 'use this connection only for resources on its network' doesn't seem to be an option. All I see is "Ignore automatically obtained routes"
<richardcavell> Mene-Mene: AVG gives me a false positive for one of my linux files
<nawk> erUSUL: Wait, prior to my question.  I only knew what a liveCD is
<Mene-Mene> AVG is unable to heal the virus, or so it keeps telling me.
<nawk> so what is an "alternate cd"?
<vise> Mene-Mene, Did you try safe mode?
<Twittery> Mene-Mene : I think #windows guys will be able you more .
<Mene-Mene> So I was hoping that linux would be albe to heal the virus while it's unable to work in Ubuntu.
<richardcavell> roflparrot: do you have both the modem and lan plugged in right now?
<richardcavell> you can't have because you're talking to me
<Mene-Mene> forgot about safe mode... *blushes*
<roflparrot> :D
<roflparrot> ok I'll give that a go
<erUSUL> nawk: it boots directly to a text gui installer
<erUSUL> nawk: you can not use the system only install it
<erUSUL> !alternate | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<xiamx> I have IDE harddrive using reiserfs filesystem when Copying files, CPU usage was high, and system lags, any solution?
<ashbringer> Can anyone help me with adding packages on the alternate-install CD and having them been installed by default?
<cornetofreak> can sumone give me the location ti the flash firefox plugin
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<richardcavell> cornetofreak: install the flash-plugin packages
<richardcavell> cornetofreak: it will do the work for you
<Jiq> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Graem> Ok still missing the networking icon. I already tried add to add to panel but I can't find the right thing to add. and running nm-applet doesn't work, the process is already running, even if I close the process and run it again, it doesn't come up on my panel
<cornetofreak> naa tried all this
<Jiq> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richardcavell> Graem: is it in fact the notifications area that you're missing?
<jet> !help im trying to mount an sd card in ubuntu 8.10 and it doesnt show up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vise> Graem, Notifications
<Halitech> jet, does it show up with sudo fdisk -l ?
<jacquesdupontd> is there a torrent client as good as utorrent on ubuntu ?
<Graem> richarcavell: that's very likely, I'm a newbie to this so my terminology might not be right. I just know the icon I click on to connect to a wireless network is gone.
<lordmeka_> Blizzerand: can you give me the link again pls. my laptop just turned off before i could read
<jet> havnt tried im sorta new to linux i dont know many of the commands or what they do
<Halitech> !best | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jet> ill try it
<Halitech> jacquesdupontd, personally I like deluge
<richardcavell> Graem: right click on panel in spare area, click on add to panel
<richardcavell> Graem: find notifications area, check it
<Jiq> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<UnderSampled> Hello. I was kicked from #wine automatically. Is there somewhere else I am supposed to go?
<Graem> richardcavell: ok right I found it thanks. I just needed to know the right name of the object to add to the panel
<richardcavell> Graem: no problem
<fjordlord> hello
<jet> is there a bin to paste stuff to?
<Blizzerand> lordmeka_ : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/black-screen-while-starting-x-window.html
<fjordlord> i am  in terminal
<UnderSampled> fjordlord: Hi
<erUSUL> UnderSampled: is #winehq
<fjordlord> and have a question
<fjordlord> cause my X freezes sometimes
<UnderSampled> erUSUL: ah. thanks
<roflparrot> richardcavell: I am plugged into the LAN
<lordmeka_> ty
<fjordlord> how can i start it again
<roflparrot_> richardcavell: I tried that and the option was still not available
<Blizzerand> !pastebin | jet
<ubottu> jet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fjordlord> cause when i type startx it says Fatal (that its running i g uesse)
<richardcavell> roflparrot_: are you plugged in right now?
<ashbringer> Can anyone help me with adding packages on the alternate-install CD and having them been installed by default? I've followed the wiki article on the relevant topic, but I can't get the packages I add the the repo on the CD to install by default.
<jet> !pastebin
<roflparrot> richardcavell: no
<fjordlord> im sure its a easy c ommand to start X again
<roflparrot> I unplugged to get back here
<fjordlord> from console
<fjordlord> im sure its easy to start X again from console
<fjordlord> but i dont know how
<grawity> sdo service gdm restart?
<grawity> *sudo
<jet> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221993/
<Halitech> fjordlord, sudo /etc/init/d/gdm restart I think
<richardcavell> roflparrot: is the option there but grayed out, or just not there full stop?
<lordmeka_> ok i will give it a try
<roflparrot> I'm going to bed
<roflparrot> not there full stp
<ricdanger> hi
<richardcavell> roflparrot: okay come back tomorrow and we'll work on it
<ricdanger> does anyone has a ati card working fine witrh 9.04 (compiz disabled)?
<roflparrot> ok see you later
<Halitech> jet, not even being seen, was the card plugged in?
<ricdanger> I'm having major slowdown when I scroll, minimize, resize and maximize windows
<jet> halitech: yeap. its a sony card in a reader plugged directly into my laptops slot
<Blizzerand> ricdanger : With compiz disabled or enabled
<lordmeka_> Blizzerand: xserver-xfree86 is not installed
<joss1> ricdanger: what driver are you using now?
<Blizzerand> lordmeka_ : wait please
<socomm> I'm trying to ssh from the outside, but am getting access denied after entering correct password.
<socomm> I've forwarded port and everything.
<socomm> Anyone got an idea how to solve this, i've been through google and can't find clear answer
<socomm> Also, am able to ssh to this machine from local network.
<richardcavell> socomm I just fixed my ssh want to pm me and we'll fix it
<ricdanger> Blizzerand: compiz disabled
<ricdanger> when it is enabled, the speed is mostly "ok"
<Halitech> jet, ok, take the card out, open a terminal, wait 30 seconds, plug the card in, wait 15 seconds and then run dmsg and post the last 10 lines
<Blizzerand> lordmeka_ : try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<jrhicks> mounting new HD on ubuntu desktop with Windows share, what file system should I use when formatting?
<socomm> what is pm
<ricdanger> but generally I turn off compiuz to get my desktop faster. on 9.04, the oposite occurs
<erUSUL> jrhicks: you need to access it from windows locally ?
<tonsofpcs> socomm: netstat -putan | grep ":22" << paste that here
<Halitech> jrhicks, what format is the drive?
<Blizzerand> jrhicks : ext3
<tonsofpcs> [or in a pastebin]
<lordmeka_> Blizzerand: i tried that i don't get any configuration for the driver only keyboard
<fjordlord> hi again
<jrhicks> erusul: yes
<fjordlord> but that was just restaring X
<erUSUL> jrhicks: then your only option is ntfs
<fjordlord> i wonder if i can restore X session
<jrhicks> Halitech: is fat32, was old windows drive, intend to erase
<socomm> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:666             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      28805/sshd
<socomm> tcp6       0      0 :::666                  :::*                    LISTEN      28805/sshd
<fjordlord> cause it wasnt dead cause the mp3 was playing
<fjordlord> just that some gfx phreezes sometimes
<ciju> hi all, have ubuntu 9.10 on studio xps 16
<tonsofpcs> socomm: you're usinng doom port? lol
<socomm> heh
<jet> halitech: how do i run dmsg?
<ciju> backlight was working when i installed it on the system
<lordmeka_> Blizzerand: now i'm on live session and its working just fine
<jrhicks> blizzerand: ext3 can be read by windows machines?
<Halitech> jrhicks, then you would need to mount it as vfat until you format it ntfs
<ciju> but, i guess, after some update, it stopped working
<Blizzerand> lordmeka_ : I think you'd be better off with a fresh install *or* try ubuntu forums . And please be careful to give every bit of information when posting
<Halitech> jet, in a terminal, just type in dmesg
<tonsofpcs> socomm: can you paste your /etc/ssh/sshd_config into a pastebin?
<richardcavell> socomm: I sent you a private message
<ciju> could any body help me out with where i can configure/find out more about this
<lordmeka_> Blizzerand: ty for your time
<Blizzerand> lordmeka_ : Always here to help
<socomm> http://pastebin.com/m79d8b42
<jrhicks> Halitch: srry, ntfs, not fat32
<socomm> richardcavell, tonsofpcs
<Halitech> jrhicks, ok, then mount it as ntfs
<carlitos__> hey
<jet> halitech: just the last 10 lines?
<carlitos__> virtualbox  can use  a  tv  card Ç?
<Halitech> jet, yeah, should give us the info we need
<R0ncoToke> Is there any way to revert back to 8.10 from 9.04. I updated my distro from 8.10 to 9.04 and the display is disastrous.
<Halitech> R0ncoToke, nuke and pave and reinstall
<jrhicks> halitech: need not be read by windows on local machine, but local network
<Oins> Can anyone tell me how to activate my S-Video output on my notebook. It's a ATI Radeon 7500 Card.
<jet> halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221999/
<Halitech> jrhicks, then it doesn't matter as samba will take care of it
<carlitos__> hello pls , virtualbox  can use  a  tv  card Ç?
<R0ncoToke> Halitech, Any way to preserve the downloaded applications ?
<jrhicks> halitech: sweet jiblees! thnx
<richardcavell> socomm: You have port 666 selected
<richardcavell> socomm: why not port 22?
<Dr_willis>  carlitos__  ive never heard of that being done.
<Poso> hello my friends
<Poso> i have a problem
<Poso> is my first time in irssi, so please be patient
<Halitech> R0ncoToke, not to my knowledge, you can save your /home but thats it
<socomm> richardcavell, port 22 common for port sniffers
<carlitos__> Dr_willis:  thanks
<jrhicks> halitech: never used ext3, enjoy experimenting, advise?
<Blizzerand> !hi | Poso
<ubottu> Poso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ashbringer> Can anyone help me with adding packages on the alternate-install CD and having them been installed by default? I've followed the wiki article on the relevant topic, but I can't get the packages I add the the repo on the CD to install by default.
<tonsofpcs> socomm: are you using the proper address?
<richardcavell> socomm: okay, so you intend it to go over port 666
<Poso> can anybody dedicate me 5 minutes to solve a problem related to X?
<Halitech> jrhicks, what do you have running right now if you are using ubuntu?
<socomm> richardcavell, port other than 22 yes
<tonsofpcs> richardcavell: he's using the doom port for nonstandard communications
<Jiq> I can try Poso :P
<richardcavell> socomm: send me your IP via private message and I'll port scan you
<socomm> tonsofpcs, yes
<Poso> hi Jiq
<Jiq> HEy
<jrhicks> halitech: more specific?
<socomm> richardcavell, lol no
<tonsofpcs> richardcavell: i have his ip already...
<Halitech> jet, seems like it keeps resetting
<R0ncoToke> Halitech, I should have read about the VIA chip-set compatibility issues in 9.04 before upgrading.
<Halitech> jrhicks, ubuntu uses ext3 by default
<richardcavell> socomm: okay then port scan yourself from the shields up website
<Poso> I dont know what's been done with this computer
<Dr_willis> carlitos__:  Perhaps a USB tuner card/gizmo....
<Poso> My friend who own this pc
<Jiq> Poso: ok
<socomm> yeah, you can just right click on user and you'll get IP
<richardcavell> tonsofpcs: see if port 666 is responding
<tonsofpcs> anyway, it tries connecting from here, socomm.
<carlitos__> Dr_willis:  :D thanks  again
<Halitech> R0ncoToke, I hear you, was in the same boat when I upgraded with my older ati card
<jrhicks> halitech: aha, then am sure current drive is ext3
<Poso> said that he want to have a nice bootscreen
<socomm> tonsofpcs, yeah i can connect but auth will say access denied
<jet> halitech: the card reader is through usb right?
<Poso> so he touched something in bootscreen settings
<tonsofpcs> socomm: what command are you using to connect to it from the remote location?
<jrhicks> halitech: so new one should be as well, huh?
<Poso> at the moment, when i boot his pc
<tonsofpcs> oh, you're having key issues
<socomm> ssh or putty
<Halitech> jet, you tell me, I can't see  your hardware
<Poso> i see the boot until X loads
<socomm> tonsofpcs, neither works
<Halitech> jrhicks, new drive? easier to set up ext3 then ntfs
<jet> halitech: any command to see?
<Halitech> jet, lsusb
<Poso> when X loads the graphic card crash and i can't see anything
<jrhicks> halitech: word, thnx!
<socomm> ssh -p 666 -vv user@ip looks normal
<CopyWriter> I LOVE UBUNTU1
<Poso> i've tried to load X with xorg.conf.failsafe, but without success
<CopyWriter> i don't have any questions i'm here to learn
<Jiq> Poso: so the graphics card crashes? what happens? the screen goes fuzzy? or blank?
<socomm> tonsofpcs, it goes through everything just fails on the last step (password)
<Poso> the screen goes fuzzy
<tonsofpcs> socomm: do you have your private key on the remote machine?
<socomm> hmmmm, don't think so
<socomm> let me check
<tonsofpcs> :)
<Jiq> Poso: Hmm, let me think for a sec
<jet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222001/      z-star micro is the internal reader
<richardcavell> socomm: I'm not seeing port 666 open on your machine
<socomm> richardcavell, give me a sec
<ubuntor1147> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Poso> ahaaaa Jiq
<Poso> my friend has told me
<Jiq> Poso: I can't really think of whats wrong, You would be better off posting your question with as much detail as possible at the ubuntu forum, in this board: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<Poso> that he change something in vesa specifications
<anr78> I have an xmodmap-commandline that makes my mbp-keyboard behave better. How and where do I put this to make the changes permanent?
<Poso> where can i modify the conf files about vesa modes?
<Poso> in other words, where can i change vesa options?
<Halitech> Poso, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or in a terminal sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jiq> Poso: another question you should ask. You may need to bring up a command line by holding ctrol + alt + f1
<Poso> in xorg.conf i cannot find specifications about vesa modes
<socomm> tonsofpcs, no private key
<socomm> on either
<Blizzerand> Poso: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Poso> Jiq, when the screen hangs i cannot bring un another terminal
<Halitech> jet, ok, reader is seen but for some reason it keeps resetting, not sure why
<Poso> ctrlaltf1 does not work
<Jiq> Poso: read above :)
<Jiq> (05:23:45 PM) Blizzerand: Poso: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonsofpcs> socomm: what is different between your local command and your remote command?
<Halitech> Poso, the new xorg auto configs everything
<richardcavell> tonsofpcs: you help him.
<socomm> tonsofpcs, no difference
<socomm> only diff I can think off is that im accessing from diff networks
<gatton> I freshly installed xubuntu on an older computer, the video card is a  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<gatton> but the "hardware drivers" progarm doesnt show any drivers for it to use
<tonsofpcs> socomm: well then you need to change the hostname you connect to
<tonsofpcs> because its hostname on local network is different
<gatton> I notice that moving windows around is kind of slow to respond
<K99Brain> Poso, if you have an ati card, ati proprietary driver fights with the framebuffer
<buzza> gatton: ati dropped support for those older cards in tehir latest drivers (proprietary)
<buzza> K99Brain: no ati doesn't support that hardware anymore.... :)
<socomm> tonsofpcs, I connect via IP :/
<socomm> not hostname
<K99Brain> buzza, my message was for poing
<socomm> im confused, lol
<gatton> buzza, so how do I get it to work ?
<K99Brain> buzza, not for you...
<buzza> K99Brain: AH. i see :)
<buzza> gatton: it should just "work"
<tonsofpcs> socomm: well then the ip you connect to will change
<jet> i guess ill try a regular sd card and see if i pick something up and go from there.
<jet> halitech: wait a second, im wrong. thats a webcam
<gatton> ok, well it does work. but moving windows and stuff around seems kind of choppy
<td123> does anyone know what I should use to mirror a debian based repo? debmirror or apt-mirror? do any of those support checking file integrity so that the local repo wont have any issues?
<jdude> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<socomm> tonsofpcs, you recommend?
 * Blizzerand blinks at the wonders of technology
<jet> halitech: i was wrong. z star is a webcam
 * tonsofpcs thinks
<bitmonster> 	
<bitmonster> NVIDIA TNT2 M64
<FloodBot2> bitmonster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitmonster> 	
<bitmonster> NVIDIA TNT2 M64
<Halitech> jet, ok, so the card reader isn't being seen then, that would be a problem
<FloodBot2> bitmonster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitmonster> that's weird
<socomm> bitmonster, use pastebin
<K99Brain> gatton, however there are some tricks to improve performaces with the open driver... like enabling the 8x agp. but we can only hoping in a new proprietary driver that support the new xorg
<bitmonster> i didn't want to press enter ...
<socomm> ok
<acoustyk> hey guys I have a quick question
<jet> all this bluetooth stuff in dmesg output..... does that mean my laptop has the bluetooth
<gatton> K99Brain, how do I do that ?
<acoustyk> is there a way for me to store my installed programs on ubuntu so that I can automate their downloads when I reinstall?
<bitmonster> my old graphics card broke ... so i have to substitute it: anyone who knows whether an nvidia tnt2 m64 32mb will flawlessly work with ubuntu 9.04?
<acoustyk> i remember reading something on lifehacker
<Halitech> jet, yes, most likely
<bitmonster> or other suggestions for old agp graphics cards ?
<jet> cool
<pw-toxic> hi, i just made a grow on my raid5 ..   mdadm --detail /dev/md0 says:  Array Size : 2930287488 (2794.54 GiB 3000.61 GB), but when i do right click->properties in the mounted volume, he tells me that there are only 1700 MB available ?!
<socomm> bitmonster, possible yes
<pw-toxic> why
<K99Brain> gatton, enabling the 8x agp? you have to insert this line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phil_> I'm having some trouble with screen resolution, everytime I log into unbutu, the resolution is set too low, I change it, and try saving the file and I get an error..."unable to create new x config backup file '/etc/x11xorg.conf.backup" any known solution?
<K99Brain> gatton, Option          "AGPMode"       "8"
<jet> im also seeing things about sd in dmesg. how can i isolate that stuff into something more understandable like lsusb?
<K99Brain> gatton, in the section "Device"
<TwoToneSpirit> phil_: Is the user as whom you are logged in a sudoer?
<gatton> ok
<bitmonster> in the german hardware database it's mentioned that nvidia riva tnt2 64 works with nvidia-glx-legacy drivers
<tonsofpcs> socomm: hmmm
<tonsofpcs> socomm: have you tried taking the same machine you use inside the network and using it from outside the network?
<K99Brain> gatton, it improve the performances just a bit
<jet> [    4.284444] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<bitmonster> will i have to configure that or will it be recognized immediately?
<gatton> ok
<philf> twotonspirit not sure how I'm logged in, I am the only user set up and using it
<gatton> K99Brain, I will try that
<philf> twotonespirit, I DO use the sudo command at the terminal if that helps
<socomm> tonsofpcs, I've tried only ssh clients and those don't seem to work
<gatton> I have another problem though: for some reason VLC plays music ect, but online flash videos have no audio.
<tonsofpcs> ?
<socomm> tonsofpcs, http://www.netspace.org/ssh/
<Halitech> jet, what version are you running?
<jet> 8.10 intrepid
<tonsofpcs> that hasn't answered the question
<Halitech> jet, see if there are any updates you need to do
<acoustyk> nm
<acoustyk> i just found out that its in synaptic
<socomm> tonsofpcs, negative to the question
<Halitech> jet, also might be worth a try to download 9.04 live cd and see how it runs, might fix things that aren't working now
<tonsofpcs> ok, can you?
<socomm> tonsofpcs, not at the monet
<socomm> moment*
<tonsofpcs> ...
<jet> yea im totally up to date i like 8.10 alot more than 9.04
<tonsofpcs> can you some other time and come back with the results?
<Halitech> jet, but don't upgrade without trying it
<jet> 9.04 wont let my zune play while plugged in
<acoustyk> I seriously screwed up my wireless drivers to the point of them no longer working.  Does anyone know how to reinstall them so that I don't have to do a full ubuntu reinstall?  (Dell Inspiron 6000)
<socomm> tonsofpcs, hah guess i'll have to try later
<mirsal> back
<m1ky> hi, where is the key "^g" when i use dvtm?
<TwoToneSpirit> philf: Can you edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf by hand?
<socomm> but im thinking it's gonna be my router
<mirsal> m1ky, ctrl+g
<socomm> thanks for your help tonsofpcs
<m1ky> mirsal, i'll have a try
<mirsal> m1ky, "^" symbolizes the control key
<tonsofpcs> soloslinger: your router is forwarding fine
<tonsofpcs> it's your auth settings most likely
<mrken1> anyone want to help a linux newb with the ubiquitous sound problem (I've already done everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting)?
<philf> twotonespirit I can try, although I'm new to this and not sure how I would do that...if you walk me through it I'm sure I can
<m1ky> mirsal, it seems not work.
<TwoToneSpirit> philf: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TwoToneSpirit> philf: But be careful :-)
<mah> What VM would you recommend installing under Ubuntu to run other LiveCD's.. preferrably a light-weight VM
<Halitech> philf, use gksudo, not sudo on that command
<Dr_willis> It pays to rember to backup systemc onfigs..befor youedit them
<richj> Hi is anyone a mysql guru??
<tonsofpcs> richj: #mysql maybe?
<m1ky> mirsal, so if i want to creat a new split windows, i need to press three key together? Ctrl+g+c?
<ciju> i have an intel 5100 wireless card, but i am not able to make it work with ubuntu 9.10. could anybody help me out with some info
<Dr_willis> m1ky:  ctrl-g   then c   normally
<mrken1> Hi anyone want to help a newb with sound problems (already followed all the troubleshooting recs)?
<mirsal> m1ky, I don't know dvtm
<mirsal> m1ky, but if it's ^g-c then it's as Dr_willis said
<philf> towtonespirit yes, using halitech's gksudo I can edit this file.
<TwoToneSpirit> philf: In fact you may want to first run "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" - this will simply copy the file to a backup file.  If you are unable to do this, it may shed some light on your initial problem
<m1ky> mirsal, you can have a try, the man doc says the mod key is "^g", and the create window key is "mod-c", but if i press ctrl+g+c, it does work.
<philf> twotonespirit I can try that now.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What's the difference between "limit" and "allow" in ufw?
<m1ky> Dr_willis, that's right.
<Dr_willis> m1ky:  hmm.. mod is normally the 'alt' key i think.
<TwoToneSpirit> Halitech, philf: I've never been clear on when and gksudo is necessary.  I only use when I might not be able to type the password into the terminal for some reason or when I want the password dialog to appear on the visual display if I'm SSH'd in to a terminal.
<m1ky> mirsal, Dr_w get it. Thank you both guy.
<Halitech> !sudo | TwoToneSpirit philf
<TwoToneSpirit> philf: Do you see a list of "modes" in your xorg.conf?
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit philf: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<TwoToneSpirit> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_willis> TwoToneSpirit: if it an x gui type appuse gksudo,   of course ifyou are in the console.. theres no X.. so no need for gnsudo.
<mrken1> Anyone want to help with no sound (I know everyone is having this problem, but I've tried  all the troubleshooting recs)?
<Dr_willis> TwoToneSpirit:  if you have ssh 'x forwarrding' enabled. you can use gksudo also.. or go old-skool like im used to and use 'sux' :) (but thats a bad habbit)
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: Will do.  I have seen that before but paid it no mind as I thought it made no difference.  Do you know what difference it makes?
<philf> twotonespirit no such file or directory
<Dr_willis> TwoToneSpirit:  X security credentials
<TwoToneSpirit> philf: you have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?!  - this is case sensitive
<Dr_willis> TwoToneSpirit:  some day you will try to run an app with sudo and get 'cant open display' and then you will rember.. DOH@! use gksudo!
<philf> twotonespirit, OH, sorry didn't do the cap x will try again
<Halitech> philf, make sure you type /etc/X11/xorg.conf and not /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Sh3r1ff> philf: use tab completion ;)
<Dr_willis> Public service anoucement :  Yes.. rember Linux IS caSeSenEseTiVe!
<TwoToneSpirit> philf: I've got to go.  PM me if you like and I'll try to work with you later.  Basically you want to add "Modes" under your "Subsection Display" - the modes work like this "Resolution - Refresh Rate" for example:     Modes      "1024x768_75.00"
<ciju> has anybody used intel 5100 wireless card with ubuntu 9.**
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis, Halitech: Thanks.  I'll remember that in the future.  :-)
<mrken1> help out a linux newb (who's at least already RTFMd)?
<nowai__> how can I use IPtables to drop any packets from interface eth1 that are destined for 192.168.0.0/24 ?
<m1ky> another question, if i use dwm as my wm, can i set a picture as my wall paper?
<prince_jammys> mrken1: give details and someone will help
<unop> !wireless | ciju, have a look here
<ubottu> ciju, have a look here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> m1ky:  you can customize most of that stuff.. but you may need to use some command line tool to do it in some cases.
<Dr_willis> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.1-2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 152 kB
<m1ky> Dr_willis, let me have a try first.
<pw-toxic> help: the properties window of a folder does not show the correct partition size!
<pw-toxic> my partition is a raid5 i previously growed
<philf> sh3riff what is tab completion?
<Dr_willis> !tab | philf
<ubottu> philf: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<unop> nowai__, something like. iptables -A INPUT -s eth0 -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j DROP
<ciju> ubottu, i had a look there, searched on the topic etc. but there r no examples of anybody making it work with Ubuntu (may be even Linux). this was most promising, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/ but didnt work for me.
<tonsofpcs> oo, tab, i think i'll have one of those!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> philf:  one of the greatest inventions since the toaster :)
<carliNHOS> alguna xika q able español
<prince_jammys> philf: when you begin typing the first few characters of something, and then hit the tab key to autocomplete the rest.
<philf> Dr_willis: WOW!!! thanks!!! that is SOOO much better...
<philf> prince_jammys: found it, thanks!
<Dr_willis> Linux: the Os where you actually USE the tab key! and those other funny keys - like ~ and |
<nowai__> so "iptables -A INPUT -t filter -i eth1 -d 192.168.0.0/24 -j DROP" SHOULD drop any packets TO 192.168.0.* FROM eth1, right?
<mrken1> prince_jammys: dual boot ubuntu 9 64bit, intel dma, Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1, running through HDMI on NVIDIA GeForce 9800 (maybe that's it?), also everything is running through my Onkyo receiver (so it's hdmi out from the NVIDIA to the receiver).  Sound works fine on the Windoze (7) side of things.
<Dr_willis> its always amuseing when training linux beginners to hear them say 'on THATS what that key is for...'
<philf> i have to say, the support here is WAY better than any windows support!!!! thanks everyone for your help!!! I'm liking this way better...
<VirusTB_> word
<philf> Dr_willis: called a lightbulb moment
<pngll> Are there any portable virtual machine hosts in existence? I've been googling for a bit and can't find something that would run off a USB key without installing something on the host machine beforehand.
<prince_jammys> mrken1:good. direct it to the whole channel, including what the problem is (no sound). I don't know the solution.
<Dr_willis> philf:  all windows normally does.. is say 'reformat/reinstall' or 'go buy this $40 peice of trival-ware to fix a problem in the os.. or 'try this and pray' :)
<nowai__> still seem to be able to access 192.168.0.* from eth1
<rocky_> xorg server just crashed :(
<VirusTB> word
<VirusTB> Hey
<Dr_willis> pngll:  ive seen qemu done that way befor.
<prince_jammys> mrken1: otherwise people will think i'm dealing with it, which sucks for you since i don't know the answer :)
<VirusTB>  Question, what is WINE really?
<VirusTB> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> VirusTB:  there ya go. :)
<izap> Hi, when i try to mount a cd using "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/CD" i get this error: http://www.pastebin.org/3009
<Dr_willis> izap:  you did make the CD directory first?
<VirusTB> Dr_willis:  lol but what does it really do? is it a VM ?
<izap> yes
<mrken1> Anyone: no sound on dual boot ubuntu 9 64bit, intel dma, Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1, running through HDMI on NVIDIA GeForce 9800 (maybe that's it?), also everything is running through my Onkyo receiver (so it's hdmi out from the NVIDIA to the receiver).  Sound works fine on the Windoze (7) side of things.  Tried all the troubleshooting at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Dr_willis> VirusTB:  its a layer of software that converts windows 'calls' to the proper linux/X calls.
<VirusTB> Dr_willis:  ohh so then if i have wine installed on my Ubuntu, I can then install Adobe Photoshop?
<VirusTB> Dr_willis:  does it work for every windoes ****.exe setup?
<Dr_willis> VirusTB:  it may or may not run properly..  i hear older versions do run decently
<gatton> how come vlc plays the sound but flash videos on youtube don't ?? I just installed Xubuntu
<Dr_willis> VirusTB:  no not EVERY one.
<boss_mc> VirusTB: look in the AppDB (linked from ubottu) to see how well programs run
<dr3mro> happy to announce that I am using Linux now flawlessly and dumped my windows in the basket :)))))
<Dr_willis> gatton:  theres some known flash sound issues.. thers some sound-flash compatiability package that may help. but i forget its name.
<Ezrarmy> So, ummm... I'm just checking to see if my internets is just being very strange... Are the webpages for the Jaunty Packages down?
<prince_jammys> mrken1: if no one responds in 5-10 minutes, you can just repost until somebody helps out.
<boss_mc> Ezrarmy: which server
<VirusTB> boss_mc:  where can I find that url?/ dont see it
<philf> ubottu: how did you know I WASNT using tab completion? or was that just a random suggestion?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VirusTB> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ezrarmy> well, i'm on windows, i've only got wireless available to me, and i'm trying to get my wifi card working
<prince_jammys> philf: ubottu is not a human being.
<Ezrarmy> so packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty
<philf> prince_jammys: just found that out lol
<philf> *bows head in shame*
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<Dr_willis> :()
<prince_jammys> he doesn't take snacks anymore
<Paddy_NI> Dr_willis: Miia cleaned it
<prince_jammys> !botsmack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack
<Dr_willis> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Dr_willis> :)
<boss_mc> Ezrarmy: looks down to me...
<mrken1> Help me dump windows: no sound on dual boot ubuntu 9.04 - 64bit, intel dma, Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1, running through HDMI on NVIDIA GeForce 9800 (maybe that's it?), also everything is running through my Onkyo receiver (so it's hdmi out from the NVIDIA to the receiver).  Sound works fine on the Windoze (7) side of things.  Tried all the troubleshooting at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<philf> prince_jammys: I guess the name kind of says it all...
<VirusTB> LOL @ Dr_willis
<VirusTB> !food
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<boss_mc> mrken1: you using pulseaudio? or alsa?
<VirusTB> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<laeg> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<VirusTB> !foobar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar
<mrken1> boss_mc alsa
<boss_mc> !botabuse | everyone...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive never seen a PC using the hdmi stuff for sound out yet.. guess that will get more common in the future.
<ubottu> everyone...: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mrken1> boss_mc: I think?
<boss_mc> mrken1: do ps -A | grep pulse in terminal
<mrken1> boss_mc: see my setup at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=89f2a276e6579aba168ae61d5bb758cfda57d58a
<boss_mc> mrken1: to see if pulse is running
<Ezrarmy> boss_mc: so did I ask a stupid question, cause I tend to do that alot, lol
<boss_mc> Ezrarmy: nope, fair
<mrken1> moss_mc: is the command "grep pulse" or "ps -A | grep pulse"?
<boss_mc> mrken1: yes, you are running pulse, try installing paman
<boss_mc> mrken1: ps -A | grep pulse
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know what is directory printer ?
<pygi> yofel, no, its not
<pw-toxic> how can i rsize my ext4 filesystem?
<mrken1> boss_mc: paman installed
<skulltraill> hello
<pw-toxic> i want it to be bigger than before
<pygi> yofel, or well, kindof: 13890 ?        00:00:04 notify-osd
<boss_mc> mrken1: run padevchooser (it opens in notification area)
<Ezrarmy> So, I need to download some .deb packages before I can get my wifi working in ubuntu, however, I can't access the packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty links in windows. Are there any other options?
<Anton_ZH> #mandarin
<arand> pw-toxic: use gparted "partition manager"
<VirusTB> !movie player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie player
<unop> pw-toxic, /sbin/resize2fs (command line) or gparted (GUI)
<VirusTB> !movie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie
<mrken1> boss_mc: ran padevchooser from term and term hangs
<prince_jammys> !players > VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB, please see my private message
<m1ky> Dr_willis, is there anyway to run a script(set the background) after i login to the dwm? It seems that the bashrc is for the bash login, and that's the only way i know.
<pw-toxic> unop, when i do man resize2fs ext4 is not mentioned.. only ext2 and ext3
<asmips> Where is the salt portion of the password stored? Is it simply prepended cleartext in /etc/shadow?
<pw-toxic> Aragon, partition manager does not work becuase it does not list my raid devices like /dev/md0
<boss_mc> mrken1:  that's cos it's waiting for padevchooser to be closed
<unop> pw-toxic, i believe ext4 is just an extension to extX - see http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#How_to_online_resize_the_Ext4_filesystem.3F
<boss_mc> mrken1: it looks like an audio jack in the system tray
<izap> Hi, when i try to mount a cd using "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/CD" i get this error: http://www.pastebin.org/3009
<mrken1> boss_mc: got it; closed app in sys tray
<mrken1> boss_mc: term is back
<boss_mc> mrken1: no, you need to use the app :)
<unop> pw-toxic, also, a big warning here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134978
<mrken1> boss_mc: ok it's back
<boss_mc> mrken1: it's a manager for pulse, to see how far the audio is getting
<erUSUL> izap: do « dmesg | tail » like th error msg says
<boss_mc> mrken1: cllick on it and click Volume Control
<mrken1> boss_mc: done
<boss_mc> mrken1: opens a window, showing apps that are trying to play sound
<erUSUL> izap: after tryong the command of course
<pw-toxic> unop, what does he mean with "off-line" ?
<bobbob1016> Anyone know why FSLint, a duplicate file finder (among other things), has a merge button that hardlinks files, instead of symlinking them?  I have a lot of duplicates and I want them symlinked, so I can free up space, not hard linked.  Any ideas?
<boss_mc> mrken1: are there some there?
<VirusTB> How do i uninstall !Mplayer
<VirusTB> @Mplayer
<VirusTB> !MPLayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<prince_jammys> VirusTB: sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<mrken1> boss_mc: HDA Intel _ALC662 Analog
<VirusTB> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> VirusTB: that applies to any package you want to remove
<Slart> bobbob1016: don't symlinks always need a base copy of the file? but hard links just remain until the last hard link is removed?
<boss_mc> mrken1: that's an output device, not an audio source (look in the playback tab)
<ubuntunewbie> hi does anyone know what is directory printer ?
<izap> erUSUL: what should i look for in the log
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: context ?
<Slart> bobbob1016: I would say hard links make more sense unless there is an obvious way of knowing where the original file is located
<mrken1> boss_mc: just system sounds (mono at 100%)
<erUSUL> izap: paste the lines ina pastebin
<VirusTB> prince_jammys:  yea i know :D im learning bit by bit :D
<dreamy_> is there any command or app to simply test "hyperZ" on linux ?
<bobbob1016> Slart: Yes, but hard links duplicate size.  I'd want to keep the same locations, just only use 1 bit of space.
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL : hi again :) http://www.tonysfreeware.com/images/DirectoryPrint2.jpg
<VirusTB> !bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bit
<Slart> bobbob1016: sure about that?
<boss_mc> mrken1: open an audio player, and set something playing
<izap> erUSUL: http://pastebin.org/3029
<nowai__> how would I limit a network interface's data speeds?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL : something like that , I wanted to generate a data from it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206962
<bobbob1016> Slart: I don't mean "1 bit" i mean one 1x space not 2x or 3x.
<boss_mc> mrken1: so you have someting to test with
<pygi> yofel, if you're around, that would certainly help :p
<Slart> bobbob1016: "hard links duplicat size", are you sure?
<VirusTB> prince_jammys:  is MPlayer the "Movie Player"  i ran te command but its still there in Apps>Sound& Video  .. ...  I only want to use VLC
<mrken1> boss_mc: ok opened rhythm box music player and started a stream
<boss_mc> mrken1: ok, right click and see where the stream is being sent
<erUSUL> izap: is a blank cd ?
<boss_mc> (riight click on the stream in Volume Control
<pw-toxic> unop, now i'm scared and i dont know what to do :D
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL : does any ubuntu linux application possible to list all the file directory , size , created , file type and etc
<prince_jammys> VirusTB: it's probably not mplayer, but 'totem'.
<mrken1> boss_mc: stream does not appear in vol control
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: ls -l generates a listing
<bobbob1016> Slart: Pretty sure
<mrken1> boss_mc: yes I'm showing all streams
<erUSUL> !cli | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bobbob1016> Slart: Although google-ing is giving me mixed answers
<Slart> bobbob1016: I'm pretty sure that you've got it wrong
<dreamy_> did anyone ever switched hyperz on a radeon 7000 ?
<VirusTB> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL : oh , but I wanted it to print into a text file on order.
<prince_jammys> VirusTB: do the same command as before, but with totem
<Paddy_NI> !botabuse | virusTB
<ubottu> virusTB: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<boss_mc> mrken1: hmmmm, ok, that suggests you havn't got rhythmbox (and maybe ubuntu) set to use pulse
<VirusTB> Hey! Paddy_NI  :( im not abusing it!
<boss_mc> mrken1: system->prefernces->sound
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: just redirect the output to a text file « ls -l > file.txt » you can add optons to ls to sort the output or change what it list
<boss_mc> mrken1: set things to pulseaudio sound server
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: see the man page of ls
<yofel> pygi: back
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: « man ls »
<prince_jammys> VirusTB: just /msg ubottu totem for example, when you want bot factoids for yourself.
<pygi> yofel, wb :P
<pygi> yofel, can we please solve this? :P
<pygi> I'll help you with any cd-recording question on linux, possible or impossible :D
<mrken1> boss_mc: done
<boss_mc> mrken1: do the test buttons work there?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL : ok now reading :)
<boss_mc> mrken1: do they start a stream in Volume Control?
<izap> erUSUL: no..it deff has something in it
<mrken1> boss_mc: yes but no sound emitted
<boss_mc> mrken1: ok, watch the output devices tab for a volume bar when you click test
<mrken1> boss_mc: playback tab has gnome-sound-properties: audiotest wave at 100%; nothing new under output devices
<yofel> pygi: hehe, did you try to restart notify-osd?
<Alvinware> Is Freenode-#Ubuntu safe from being attacked by flood-of-IM?
<mrken1> boss_mc: still nothing from rhythmbox
<VirusTB> How do i tell if I can install an App. from AppDB with WIne?
<pygi> yofel, pkill notify-osd ; notify-osd? :P
<erUSUL> izap: i see some bug reports with the same issue but no workaround or fix :| sorry
<Slart> VirusTB: check the rating of the app
<prince_jammys> Alvinware: try #freenode
<yofel> pygi: try to run it in a terminal, so 'pkill notify-osd; /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd'
<VirusTB> Slart:  well i dont se a rating :S http://bit.ly/T2FUY
<bobbob1016> Slart: No big deal, I found a selection thing, I don;t need the duplicates, so I deleted them.  Thanks though.
<bobbob1016> don't*
<Slart> bobbob1016: you're welcome
<Slart> VirusTB: at the lower part of that page.. you have a table.. column 3
<mrken1> boss_mc: do you think I should worry that only output device is analog even though the soundcard is both analog and digitial but it's supposed to be piping through the HDMI out on the video card?
<Alvinware> ubottu: why's that my aMule, and Pidgin automatically terminated with-out my knowledge?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boss_mc> mrken1: ok, unfortunately I g2g, it looks like the steam is being sent to the wrong place by pulse, try changing the stream target
<Alvinware> Try #freenode for what?
<mrken1> boss_mc: how?
<VirusTB> Slart:  ohh that rating! i was looking for 5 stars :P so...then Gold ratings worlk the best with Wine!
<Alvinware> wow, bot reporting error too, lol.
<boss_mc> mrken1: and analogue digital thing shouldn't be too much of a problem (I think the cards defaut to dual output)
<mrken1> boss_mc: only one target listed
<oscarinformatica> hola que
<erUSUL> !es | oscarinformatica
<ubottu> oscarinformatica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oscarinformatica> a que bueno tarde
<VirusTB> Slart:  ohh that rating! i was looking for 5 stars :P so...then Gold ratings worlk the best with Wine!
<mrken1> boss_mc: any last words on changing target when only one output device listed?
<boss_mc> mrken1: nothing springs to mind...
<erUSUL> VirusTB: platinum works better
<erUSUL> VirusTB: ;P
<boss_mc> mrken1: sorry
<oscarinformatica> a que bueno bien a ubuntu a que pueden installación el juegos como
<VirusTB> erUSUL:  thanks
<Slart> VirusTB: platinum is the best.. then gold, silver, bronze... there used to be a page about this but I can't find it any more
<mrken1> boss_mc:anyone here I can direct a query to?
<vlad__> hey guys how can i git rid of root password for now
<boss_mc> mrken1: ask in #pulseaudio, they know their stuff (they wrote it!)
<erUSUL> vlad__: there is no root passord in ubuntu
<vlad__> backtrack
<Paddy_NI> !sudo | vlad
<mrken1> boss_mc: thanks for the try
<ubottu> vlad: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<vlad__> have 1 set
<VirusTB> Slart:  erUSUL: question how to i update my WINE to the newest one? I am on version 1.0.1
<boss_mc> mrken1: np
<Slart> !wine | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> VirusTB: add the winehp repo to your sources... instructions in their page
<oscarinformatica> a por eso sucede
<nicark> Quick question. The 32 bits ubuntu will I be able to make use of the 4GB of ram I have. Or only will be able to with the 64 bits one?
<erUSUL> oscarinformatica: no puedes usar español aqui. usa ingles o ve a #ubuntu-es
<Threetimes> !es | oscarinformatica
<ubottu> oscarinformatica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> nicark: the later
<Slart> nicark: you'll end up using about 3.5 GB with 32bit ubuntu
<nicark> erUSUL: Oh, only with the 64 bits one?
<Slart> nicark: 64 bit will see the whole 4GB
<oscarhacksordo> a que bueno bien
<erUSUL> nicark: yes
<nicark> Slart: Thanks Slart erUSUL
<delly> nicark: 32-bit = max  4 gig ram availon AND max 2 gig per app(which frankly makes more than 2gig ram useless)
<oscarhacksordo> a un pregunto a tu saber españal por comunicacion a mi ?
<Slart> delly: oh.. ubuntu has a 2GB per app limit too?
<prince_jammys> he's not even speaking coherent spanish. just trolling.
<pygi> delly, scratch that. 3GB without server kernel :P
<erUSUL> delly: o.0!! so you only have one app running at any given time... you are using DOS ;P
<pygi> Slart, just install pae-enabled kernel :p
<fccf> delly : nicar: Unless your hardware supports PAE .... then 4gigs ram will been seen in 32bit
<sebastien_> Hi
<Slart> pygi: nah.. I'm running 64bit.. just didn't know about the 2GB per app limit
<Virtus> hello
<pygi> fccf, I still thinks its 3GB :P
<sebastien_> I 've just installed Ubuntu and have some questions
<pygi> but what do I know :D
<erUSUL> fccf: genrci kernel does not uses pae
<robo47> Hi
<Virtus> hello all
<VirusTB> sebastien ask away
<pygi> erUSUL, indeed
<pygi> :)
<Threetimes> hi, does anybody knows what "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug" means?
<Virtus> =)
<delly> erUSUL, pygi, fccf: its still 2gig per app, which franky the background system does not use that much
<sebastien_> I had also Open Suse 11.1 and I want to "send" all /home/user on Ubuntu Desktop...
<robo47> i want to reinstall ubuntu is there a way to "save" der installed packages as debs and use them after reinstall ? i dont want to download 2GB++ after reinstall
<pygi> delly, possibly, tho I run many apps :P
<pygi> robo47, yes
<p-suti> server/ irc.cc.tut.fi
<erUSUL> !clone | robo47
<ubottu> robo47: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<oscarhacksordo> virus TB hola buenotarde !!!!!!!!
<delly> pygi: well, then 3x
<delly> pygi: is usefull
<sebastien_> my wife don't want to mount the device every time :/
<whatisthe> hey, does anyone have any experience with raid cards in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !nyone | whatisthe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nyone
<erUSUL> !anyone | whatisthe
<ubottu> whatisthe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oscarhacksordo> a que mi no entiento mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Virtus> all are a seagoing people bitch and ïèçäàíóòûå ÷ìàðè ÷òîá âà ñâñåõ â ïèçäó óåáàòü
<Threetimes> hi, does anybody knows what "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug" means?
<whatisthe> ha sorry, i'm trying to configure an areca card and i can't seem to get the web based management to work
<mintux> gparted take too long time to show partitions why ?
<mrken1> Help me dump windows: no sound on dual boot ubuntu 9.04 - 64bit, intel dma, Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1, running through HDMI on NVIDIA GeForce 9800 (maybe that's it?), also everything is running through my Onkyo receiver (so it's hdmi out from the NVIDIA to the receiver).  Sound works fine on the Windoze (7) side of things.  Tried all the troubleshooting at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting also can get test 
<Virtus> all are a seagoing people bitch and ïèçäàíóòûå ÷ìàðè ÷òîá âà ñâñåõ â ïèçäó óåáàòü
<Virtus> all are a seagoing people bitch and ïèçäàíóòûå ÷ìàðè ÷òîá âà ñâñåõ â ïèçäó óåáàòü
<Virtus> all are a seagoing people bitch and ïèçäàíóòûå ÷ìàðè ÷òîá âà ñâñåõ â ïèçäó óåáàòü
<FloodBot2> Virtus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Threetimes> mintux: what is "too long"?
<mintux> Threetimes time
<mintux> sorry
<robo47> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mintux> Threetimes seraching partitions
<Threetimes> mintux: how long does it take? one minute?
<mintux> Threetimes: no for open 5 minute or 10 minutes and each work on partition 2-3 minute or more
<oscarhacksordo> hola Otpaxa que alli ubuntu ???
<Qtpaxa> ???
<Threetimes> That's very long indeed, does the computer work fast otherwise?
<defrysk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pygi> yofel, it kindof seems to work now
<pygi> at least test notification works...
<oscarhacksordo> mmmm
<syntax_> How do you install ati drivers on unbuntu?
<ufd> anyone notice firefox crashes after installing latest updates ?
<techbw> hi I changed the sound theme in ubuntu to a custom setup, the files were ogg files, and it makes a hiss before playing the sounds, now every time I boot, the loud hissing sound comes up, I have deleted the ogg files, as well as restored to default sound config, is there any way that I can get rid of this hissssss, it was fine before changing the sound theme.
<erUSUL> defrysk: has recived that factoid many times. it does not listen
<erUSUL> !ati | syntax_
<ubottu> syntax_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<whatisthe> no one knows how to configure an areca card :(  whenever i launch the proxy to access the configuration utility through the web it times out after 6 minutes and says could not bind to ip
<defrysk> erUSUL, ok thnks
<Gnea> !english | oscarhacksordo
<ubottu> oscarhacksordo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<prince_jammys> he is trolling. he's not speaking real spanish.
<oscarhacksordo> a ok
<prince_jammys> i already informed the ops
<mrken1> Help me dump windows: no sound on dual boot ubuntu 9.04 - 64bit, intel dma, Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1, running through HDMI on NVIDIA GeForce 9800 (maybe that's it?), also everything is running through my Onkyo receiver (so it's hdmi out from the NVIDIA to the receiver).  Sound works fine on the Windoze (7) side of things.  Tried all the troubleshooting at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting also can get test 
<creeed> hello
<erUSUL> prince_jammys: indeed
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: you should really ditch the "help me dump windows" part.. its aint gonna get you help any faster
<arnaldo> #ubuntu-br
<Gnea> oscarhacksordo: N\u1ebfu b\u1ea1n bi\u1ebft làm th\u1ebf nào \u0111\u1ec3 giao ti\u1ebfp trong ti\u1ebfng anh, xin vui lòng làm nh\u01b0 v\u1eady. Chúng tôi không có m\u1ed9t kênh ti\u1ebfng vi\u1ec7t.
<creeed> how can I allow multiple connections (wired(eth0) and wireless (wlan0)) using Networkmanager
<oscarhacksordo> no que soy venezuela se idioma es españal
<prince_jammys> !ops | oscarhacksordo : troll, speaking in mock spanish.
<ubottu> oscarhacksordo : troll, speaking in mock spanish.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fwaokda> is there a app in the repo that'll give me an "places" icon/menu I can put in my desktop panel?
<Gnea> prince_jammys: ?!
<prince_jammys> Gnea: what?
<creeed> wired have a static ip address and wireless get ip via dhcp
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: Thanks for the suggestion; it seemed to work before; I'm just trying to communicate my lack of Linux experience; should just just call myself a linux newb?
<prince_jammys> bingo
<arnaldo> #ubuntu-br
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: nope.. just ask your question and people will answer you if they can
<arnaldo> #ubuntu-br
<Henrik__> How long should fsck take?
<pygi> yofel, thanks :P
<Gnea> prince_jammys: ah, nvm
<erUSUL> creeed: the problem is setting the routes and or load balancing between the two conections. is is an advanced topic
<bazhang> arnaldo, /j #ubuntu-br
<Gnea> Henrik__: until it's done
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: thanks for your suggestion
<Gnea> Henrik__: the larger the partition, the longer the time
<Henrik__> Seeing random numbers, matrix-like, for several minutts
<creeed> erUSUL, do you have some links for me pls
<Henrik__> Minutts Even
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: I am checking the forums for your hardware at the moment
<erUSUL> creeed: google: linux advanced routing project
<yofel> pygi: np
<Gnea> Henrik__: go make a pizza or something, it will finish
<bazhang> oscarhacksordo, english here only
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: see http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=89f2a276e6579aba168ae61d5bb758cfda57d58a although i just switched over to pulseaudio at someone's suggestion
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: could you open a terminal and type "lspci" without quotes and pastebin the output
<oscarhacksordo> jejeje a que tu me agergardo a mi cambio no es cerria es a <prince_jammys>
<oscarhacksordo> ?
<Henrik__> So it's normal to see a lot of random numbers scrolling down while running fsck?
<diddy> Is there a way to change the window manager in Gnome?
<Paddy_NI> diddy: to what?
<jrib> diddy: yes, there is some gconf setting.  Usually you should check the documentation for the window manager you want to use
<diddy> To anything. I can not find the menu for that.
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: pastebin?
<Bala> hi everyone
<Paddy_NI> !paste | mrken1
<ubottu> mrken1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> Henrik__: yes
<mirsal> Do anyone of you own a Clevo TN120 series tablet or an ASUS eeeTOP ?
<grawity> diddy: It's in gconf, /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<mrken1> !paste
<Bala> anyone help me plz my headphone sound low all volumes r high............
<diddy> grawity, Thx but it can not be done in the Gnome GUI?
<Henrik__> Thanks gnea!
<grawity> diddy: Install gconf-editor.
<yesitisjustme> If laptop has no cdrom can i connect laptop harddrive to desktop install there and then put laptop harddrive back to laptop, will it detect the new hardware?
<grawity> yesitisjustme: It should.
<yesitisjustme> ok
<yesitisjustme> thanks
<Bala> anyone knw how to increse?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI:http://paste.ubuntu.com/222059/
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: okay.. just a moment
<diddy> grawity, Thx.
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: Join me in having a read through this and let me know what you have tried or not tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=Intel+Corporation+82801G
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: seems to solve problems for most people
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: ok
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: on that one I got up to step 3 (which pointed to a dead link); so instead I did everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<MrAl3n> Hello guys = )
<dr__house> HI all, I use Ubuntu 8.10. Suddenly about 15 minutes back my keyboard stopped functioning. No key stroke was being detected, not even the ctrl, alt, shift keys. I am on KDE right now. I am sorry if I am being very restless here, but I am not able to figure out what the problem is. Can anyone help me?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: I think it's pretty similar (except no dead links)
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: okay I see
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: then someone told me to switch everything in under sound prefs to PulseAudio and install the pulseaudio controller (which I did). but that didn't seem to get us much further
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: This was more along the lines of what I was looking for http://thio4linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/06/intel-hda-intel-corporation-82801g/
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: I dont believe that is your problem with that sound hardware
<Paddy_NI> I have had issues with that in the past and pulseaudio did not solve anything
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: so should I uninstall anything?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: before doing the steps on the thio4linux page?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: no.. dont worry about uninstalling anything right now
<Paddy_NI> it will not matter mrken1 :)
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: ok, So give me a sec to follow steps at thio4linux
<hybrid> is kernel 2.6.30 supposed to have x-fi support out of the box?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: I will hang about.. going out for a smoke right now though
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: enjoy: thx
<dr__house> pardon me if I am being restless here. But I am a gsoc student and I am currently stuck in the middle of things. Can anyone please help me?
<linuxguy2009> mrken1: Your having issues with an X-Fi audio card?
<Crsim> have you tsssriedssss the aplha
<kins> my ubuntu9.04 restarts immediately after sys goes down in hibernate or suspend..could someone help
<linuxguy2009> kins: Do you have all updates installed?
<hybrid> linuxguy2009: im trying the kernel out cause i read that it is supposed to make full surround possible, but seems like it doesn't work out of the box
<kins> ya my sys is uptodate
<phasegen> how do I stop ubuntu from asking for the default keyring every time I boot?  I want it to connect automatically.
<linuxguy2009>  hybrid: Oh I see. Have you checked the volume mixer window to see if there are switches for the plyback mode. For example my onboard audio has modes for headphones, 6channel, 8 channel etc.
<pw-toxic> can i downgrade an ext4 filesystem to ext3? :D
<erUSUL> dr__house: nothing in the logs that can explain it ?
<dr3mro> is there a free server to host modified linux iso file
<linuxguy2009> dr3mro: seriously doubt anyone is willing to pay for your bandwidth. So no.
<brian> im looking into some software so i can plug in my external hd and do a system backup anyone got and ideas
<Slart> dr3mro: use a free tracker and torrents
<soreau> phasegen: I don't think there is a way with the gui. You'd have to disable the network management from startup and have a script connect for you instead. Also, if you figure out how to bypass it, I'd love to know how
<erUSUL> !backup | brian
<ubottu> brian: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fwaokda> anyone here use ubuntu to develop apps for RIMs blackberry?
<linuxguy2009> brian: A live CD boot and Part Image.
<Slart> dr3mro: you'll still have do do the original seeding.. but perhaps some users will help distributing it
<phasegen> soreau: thank you for the info.
<brian> wow a+ on response
<Paddy_NI> dr3mro: dropbox allows you to store and share up to 2gb with a free account.. as does ubuntuone
<hybrid> linuxguy2009: i can't get any sound out of it at the moment at all, i'm not sure i fully understood how this is supposed to work, am i supposed to still get the crappy drivers from creative, or are they in the kernel?
<diffred> hi! anyone can help me building a "hello world" makefile (C++) with the following directory structure? http://pastie.org/551263
<dr__house> erUSUL: thanks for the response. I am on KDE right now, can you please tell me where I can find the system logs on KDE?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: should I be worried that the thio4linux page is for audio controller rev 02 and mine is audio controller rev 01?
<deany> Paddy_NI, and a further 3gb if you get enough people to sign up :)
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: no its okay
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: Should be in the kernel I seriously dought creative even has any linux drivers to speak of.
<Paddy_NI> deany: heh.. I did not know that :)
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: ok back to work
<dr3mro> i created a modified ubuntu jaunty with default dust theme and awn and global menu with some games and many many many apps that made iso 3.7 GB
<erUSUL> dr__house: via terminal they are in /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<gatton> how come vlc plays the sound but flash videos on youtube don't ?? I just installed Xubuntu
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: There are a few sites that have compatible hardware lists.Might want to check them. Also can google for your issue Im sure there are lots of others with the same issue with that card.
<gatton> I also have xubuntu-restricted-exras installed
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: Are you on 9.04?
<diddy> Which package do I need to install for emacs? There is so many.
<hybrid> linuxguy2009: yes
<erUSUL> diddy: install just emacs
<erUSUL> !info emacs | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<OttifantSir> I can't mount NFS-shares. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and every other time I have had to do it, it
<lollo3011> how to mount a partition using terminal? it's like "mount /dev/sda1", but it's not
<diddy> erUSUL, Thx.
<erUSUL> lollo3011: mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mount/point
<Slart> lollo3011: man mount, you'll need a mountpoint too
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: Someone on google mentions that creative does have linux drivers. Whats the exact model you have?
<lollo3011> what is /mount/point for? wait i see man mount
<Saramago> holas ¿alguien habla español?
<dr__house> erUSUL: What should I be looking for? Any keyword that will give me a clue?
<Slart> lollo3011: the mount point is the place where your drive ends up.. it's usually /media/something  or /mnt/something
<erUSUL> lollo3011: is the directory on your fil system tree you want the files contained in the partition to appear
<Slart> !es | Saramago
<ubottu> Saramago: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NEBAP> hi, can somebody tell me where I can find the CCSM to change the settings?
<erUSUL> dr__house: not really... search backwards for some serious error related to the keyboard
<Slart> !ccsm | NEBAP
<ubottu> NEBAP: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jrib> !ccsm | NEBAP
<Notengonik> anda y donde estoy?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: you think the step 2 drivers, libs, and utils are avail from a newer site?  I can't get through to www-old.alsa-project.org
<Saramago> thanks slart
<lollo3011> so i want to mount /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3 at the start up, what  i've to write to the .sh fille?
<Notengonik> [Saramago] hablas español?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: I will have a look
<Slart> NEBAP: if you install the compizconfig-settings-manager it will end up up the system-menu, preferences
<OttifantSir> I can't mount NFS-shares. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and every other time I have had to do it, it's worked immediately. From my laptop(wifi) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221741/ when I run rpcinfo -p <server>, but on wired media-PC it hangs. I am connected to a SAMBA-share on the server, and can watch lag-free AVI-files, but no answer from the command
<Saramago> si notegonik
<Notengonik> por favor alguien habla español?
<NEBAP> Slart: thank you
<Saramago> soy de santiago de chile
<bjb1959> I get an error starting firefox. Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system. have to killall firefox each time why?
<Saramago> y tu?
<enigma415> hey hows it going guys?
<Notengonik> [Saramago] soy Española,me puedes decir donde estoy?
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: try these yet? http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<erUSUL> !es | Notengonik
<ubottu> Notengonik: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> Saramago, Notengonik: #ubuntu-es please
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<Saramago> notengonick si quieres hacer consultas sobre ubuntu en español anda a #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> Notengonik: entra en el canal #ubuntu-es
<jrib> bjb1959: try disabling your extensions
<hybrid> linuxboy2009: i have xtremegamer EMU20K1, yes but those are really old and buggy
<Notengonik> [erUSUL] gracias,de todas formas donde estoy es solo curiosidad
<bjb1959> jrib. I don't have any installed
<diffred> hi! anyone can help me building a "hello world" makefile (C++) with the following directory structure? http://pastie.org/551263 thanks!
<Notengonik> tela mariñeira
<lollo3011> Slart when i mount /dev/sda1 it appear like in /media/disk and the other one /media/disk-1
<jrib> bjb1959: close all instances of firefox and run it from a terminal
<erUSUL> Notengonik: Es el canal de ayuda para suarios de ubuntu. Pero aqui solo se puede hablar ingles.
<Slart> lollo3011: yes?
<Notengonik> como aprender inglés en cuatro días yupiiiiiiiii
<dr__house> erUSUL: no error messages as such
<lollo3011> yes
<erUSUL> dr__house: :|
<Notengonik> [erUSUL] gracias
<forester> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu server on a headless machine. I'd like to use x forwarding (i.e., using ssh -X ...) to use things like emacs and other useful gui programs. Do I also need to install x11 to see these non-terminal based programs? Thanks!
<enigma415> How many repo's do I need to install a simple app such as Code::Blocks? (Ive been trying to install that for a little while now)
<lollo3011> now i see if it mount something
<spider48014> hi, I have a problem with download helper, the firefox complement, it onlyx works with youyube, no with google videos
<erUSUL> dr__house: then i can not figure out why your keyboard stoped working...
<enigma415> (sorry, Code::Blocks isn't a app, its a framework, but still)
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: thanks, when I'm supposed to move/mkdir /usr/src/alsa, is usr really 'usr' or is it mrken/src/alsa?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: no it is really usr
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=-1#type_-1
<dr__house> erUSUL: will it help if I paste the log messages to you?
<bjb1959> jrib. i did killall and ran firefox from terminal and then closed firefox but the terminal doesn't go to a prompt unless I use ctrl+z
<lollo3011> wait wait. I've to mount a partition (/dev/sda1) at the start up of ubuntu, but i need to do it as amministrator. WIll a terminal start when i log on?  i don't want this
<Hisham> Hello Everyone
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: Linux driver source there. Looks like you have to build it or whatever. I didnt see a pre built deb there.
<jrib> bjb1959: no output ?
<erUSUL> dr__house: doubt it... the error should be evident ...
<erUSUL> Notengonik: you are wellcome
<bjb1959> jrib, no output and if I try to start it I get the error again
<hybrid> linuxguy2009: thank you but its the same drivers... according to http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/...2.6.30-git8.log x-fi should be supported?
<Hisham> The Torrent File for UBUNTU SERVER 8.04 i386 on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt is missing!!! Help Plz
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: do I just want the latest driver (1.0.19)?
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: 404 not found
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: yes
<erUSUL> Hisham: no it is not missing
<hybrid> linuxguy2009: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.30-git8.log
<bjb1959> jrib, I use kde 4.2.4 if that makes any difference. if I log in using gnome it doesn't happen so it may have something to do with that although I don't know what.
<Hisham> erUSUL: Well then it is not downloading :(
<Slart> Hisham: look here http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<erUSUL> Hisham: sorry you are right ... i get 404
<Paddy_NI> lollo3011: use this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-manager-user-friendly-management-of-disks-and-partitions.html
<linuxguy2009> hybrid:  Yeah it looks that way.
<enigma415> When it comes to programming languages, what should I use: C/C++, Python, or Ruby on Rails (for wxWidgets/wxGTK2.*)?
<lollo3011> ty i'll try, now my battery is running off
<Hisham> erUSUL: Well is there some Official Person to look after it !
<OttifantSir> I can't mount NFS-shares. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and every other time I have had to do it, it's worked immediately. From my laptop(wifi) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221741/ when I run rpcinfo -p <server>, but on wired media-PC it hangs. I am connected to a SAMBA-share on the server, and can watch lag-free AVI-files, but no answer from the command
<Slart> erUSUL: they've somehow messed up either the directory names or the links.. none of the torrent links for 8.04 works..
<Slart> Hisham: use my link.. it has working links on it
<erUSUL> Slart: yep 8.04.3 not 2 is the current release
<linduxed> what is MS active directory, why do some people care, and most importantly, is there an ubuntu equivalent?
<peter_> 567788
<Hisham> erUSUL: Hmm it am downloading Ubuntu Server 9.04 for now but Will Neeed 8.04 badly :(
<erUSUL> Hisham: use the url Slart gave you
<bumblebee> hello, is there any way where i could run mac osx applications on ubuntu without having to install mac os x either as a guest os or natively on a intel dual core
<erUSUL> Hisham: it works
<erUSUL> bumblebee: no
<eoeas1> linduxed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_directory
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: You absolutely sure the drivers at opensource creative site are the same and no good?
<debac1e> linduxed: in order: 1) http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+microsoft+active+directory 2) because it makes some things simpler in a network, 3) surely, and likely not specific to ubuntu, but I don't know what it is
<bjb1959> jrib, any ideas?
<bumblebee> well has anyone tried installing mac osx and ubuntu on a dual boot machine
<enigma415> When it comes to programming languages, what should I use: C/C++, Python, or Ruby on Rails (for  wxWidgets/wxGTK2.*)?
<Hisham> Slart: Well Thanks Man !!
<Slart> Hisham: you're welcome
<linduxed> debac1e: well ill check that out
<Slart> enigma415: that would depend entirely on what you're writing..
<enigma415> Do I have to learn how to use this OS all by my self?
<Hisham> erUSUL: And thanks for helping me out i nearly Missed Slart's link :P
<eoeas> enigma415: depends what you want to do? easy = python, hardware = C
<hybrid> yes, they are reverse enginered from some test files for DOS
<debac1e> enigma415: depends a lot on personal preference and what libraries you're working with (wx has good bindings for c/c++ and python, in particular)
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: You should call creative tech support and see if they can point you in the right direction. Seriously dought they will be any help whatsoever but its worth a try.
<enigma415> ultimately, I want performance apps
<enigma415> wihtout resorting to assembly
<enigma415> (not yet anyways :P)
<Slart> enigma415: C/C++ then.. throw in some asm for good measure
<debac1e> enigma415: I'm having a lot of fun with python, and knowing c/c++ lets you rewrite bits that are speed-critical
<enigma415> what is the performance diff?
<eoeas> enigma415: then C is your choice (or maybe the mysterious Ada)
<Slart> enigma415: or go with something that can adapt to whatever it is running on.. in some cases that might make it faster than a static app
<kZen> asu
<AK93> who is here?
<Slart> enigma415: <-----------> that's the difference between python and C++ .. (not to scale)
<enigma415> lol
<sebsebseb> hi
<AK93> ?
<eoeas> enigma415: Mind you, performance doesn't always mean reliable.
<debac1e> enigma415: the speed difference is over-estimated in many cases, and the importance of developer-efficiency is under-estimated
<VonRonsenburg> I'm having some trouble connecting an box to my home network. When I try to setup a connection automatically from a fresh install I get an error saying my Network autoconfiguration failed with it suggesting my network is not using the DHCP protocol.
<eoeas> debac1e: Agree!
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: Soon there will be no need for any of this as the ALSA team and kernel team are working hard on integrating them into the core Linux system. Watch out for this in Karmic Koala (see bottom of post)! http://www.fusetext.com/2009/05/ubuntu-linux-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-driver-installation-how-to/
<enigma415> when it comes to games, performance  >= functionality
<Slart> enigma415: if you're looking for performance you'd be better off educating the programmer.. in the end that is what will make the difference
<enigma415> im teaching myself
<debac1e> VonRonsenburg: do you have a DHCP server running? e.g. a properly configured (usually by default) linksys, dlink, etc. router?
<enigma415> i just need to know what language i should use with my new os
<Slart> enigma415: if you're learning... use both
<enigma415> C++ or python
<debac1e> enigma415: if it doesn't work, it doesn't matter how fast it doesn't work
<enigma415> ur right
<enigma415> lol
<enigma415> i should learn both, but for now i just want one language for defualt development
<soreau> bumblebee: http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/30/0230204
<Slart> enigma415: and for the love of all that is clean and newly washed stop with the lol and 'u'
<VonRonsenburg> debac1e: I'm relatively sure that it's properly configured. I'm using an ASUS router that I flashed with dd-wrt and the default network address server settings are DCHP Server.
<edbian> enigma415: Depends what you want.  Python is easy to write.  C is fast
<eoeas> Slart: lolk
<enigma415> Python is interpretive language, right?
<sebsebseb> !lol |  enigma415  Slart
<ubottu> enigma415  Slart: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<debac1e> enigma415: every good programmer I've known has known 5+ programming languages, trying to just pick one is the wrong approach
<OttifantSir> I can't mount NFS-shares. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and every other time I have had to do it, it's worked immediately. From my laptop(wifi) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221741/ when I run rpcinfo -p <server>, but on wired media-PC it hangs. I am connected to a SAMBA-share on the server, and can watch lag-free AVI-files, but no answer from the command
<edbian> enigma415: Yeah, interpretive, Iterative, Softly-typed
<enigma415> sorry... its habit from warcraft III
<debac1e> enigma415: if you want to get started and even want to do games, and don't know much programming already, learning both c++ and python is a good approach, imho
<sebsebseb> !ot |  enigma415  debac1e
<ubottu> enigma415  debac1e: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linuxguy2009> Its against the rules to laugh here people you should know better. offtopic shame shame. Lord is there anything we are allowed to do here. man.
<VonRonsenburg> debac1e: I tried continueing with the install and attempting to alter /etc/network/interfaces myself to add a static address as well hoping it would connect but I've yet to get this box to connect.
<debac1e> VonRonsenburg: just to double check, do you have another computer on the network that uses DHCP and works?
<Slart> linuxguy2009: cry in silence.. but only in #ubuntu-offtopic
<enigma415> well, before i chose to change os from windows vista to linux ubuntu, i was writing fluent C#.NET and not-too-bad C++
<linuxguy2009> ubottu is putin the smack down today
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smoo2> hello, im trying to sort out screen resolution issues using dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but it doesnt actually ask me anything about my monitor / graphics card. It exits after a few questions about my keyboard (which is working, obv) - any way to force it to ask about the monitor?
<sebsebseb> !mono |  enigma415
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<VonRonsenburg> debac1e: the laptop I'm on currently is setup and working via DHCP
<hybrid> linuxguy2009: interesting post, it says it will first come in 2.6.31 while the logs for 2.6.30 said in a way that it was there already..., i am running 2.6.30 right now and 2.6.31 is in RC stage
<Slart> enigma415: take a look at mono.. I think it's .net for linux or something like that
<ivan_> hey so my new ubuntu is coming along nicely. but the last thing is I need to find is the graphics driver. I've tried looking everywhere but i just cant find a geforce 9600m gs driver for linux. can anyone give some pointers please?
<debac1e> VonRonsenburg: I'm not an ubuntu expert and don't know where to direct you from here, sorry
<philf> !tab|steven_
<ubottu> steven_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<VonRonsenburg> debac1e: Okay, thanks anyway! :)
<Slart> enigma415: http://mono-project.com
<enigma415> i dont like .net
<sebsebseb> enigma415: good
<Slart> enigma415: oh.. ok.. nevermind my link then
<linuxguy2009> Oh I see it was slart that doesnt approve of laughing here. hmm
<enigma415> too attached to the evil microsoft
<linuxguy2009> my bad
<smoo2> why doesnt dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ask me about screen resolutions?
<Slart> linuxguy2009: yes.. I'm the bad one.. hiding behind ubottu
<linuxguy2009> hybrid: yeah looks like its in the process of getting done.
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: How are things going man?
<TheChuckster> hi! is there a way to repair an ubuntu installation without losing my documents (home directory)? i wasn't smart and i didn't put the home directory on a separate partition like i was supposed to
<Notengonik> [ubottu] disculpa,no hablo ingles
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: still installing libraries
<sebsebseb> !es |  Notengonik
<ubottu> Notengonik: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<enigma415> so what do i need, besides wxgtk2.8.tar.gz for installing wxWidgets?
<Slart> TheChuckster: you can boot from a live cd and access the documents from there
<edbian> TheChuckster: Almost definitely!
<TheChuckster> by repair i mean reinstall
<edbian> TheChuckster: Be more specific.  What are you trying to do?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: sure thing... I am just popping out for another smoke.. just in case you where wondering :)
<TheChuckster> right
<Slart> TheChuckster: you might be able to reinstall and use the current /home but it's easy to miss something and then it's gone for real
<TheChuckster> well unresolved dependencies and updates and leftover files plague my system
<edbian> TheChuckster: Do you NEED to reinstall?  What about the system isn't working?
<ivan_> so... anyone know any nvidia linux drivers?
<debac1e> enigma415: you should probably try #wx (or #wxwidgets or whatever they call it), ##c++, #python, etc. since you're not talking about ubuntu anymore
<linuxguy2009> Paddy_NI: Ah no smakong. Give you cancer.
<NEBAP> is the eclipse version 3.2.2 the actual one for ubuntu?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: ok, thanks for checking in on me
<TheChuckster> i can't update my system and it's just a piece of junk
<edbian> TheChuckster: You're just 1 step ahead of my questions! :)
<VonRonsenburg> I've been trying set up a home media server but I've been having trouble connecting the box to the network, does anyone have any suggestions?
<eoeas> enigma415: wxGtk ?? Shouldn't it be wxWidgets OR Gtk ??
<sebsebseb> ivan_: get those from the repo, and only as  last resort directly from Nivida or you are bound to have problems
<enigma415> so... wx* are OS-independant?
<Slart> NEBAP: from what I've heard, you're better off installing eclipse from source.. the version in the repos might be out of date
<edbian> TheChuckster: So you'd rather try to reinstall than go through fixing the dependencies?  Do you have a live CD on hand?
<TheChuckster> well heres what i see now
<enigma415> oh lol
<TheChuckster> "Not All updates can be installed"
<ivan_> oh  k i am kind of new to that, it has something to do with apt-get right?
<NEBAP> Slart: ok, is it possible to use a galileo package?
<TheChuckster> run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible
<TheChuckster> argh!
<sebsebseb> ivan_: system > administaration > hardware drivers
<enigma415> ok ill check the channels
<Slart> NEBAP: I don't know what that is, sorry
<enigma415> thanks for the help guys!
<NEBAP> Slart: k thanks :)
<edbian> TheChuckster: The situation you're in is not hopeless.  I can help you get your system working again or I can help you reinstall without losing your data.  Which would you like to do?
<linuxguy2009>  ivan_: If you want very stable drivers use the ones recomened in System, Administration, Hardware Drivers. Otherwise there are much newer and improved drivers at Nvidia.com, thats what I use and never have issues.
<NEBAP> Slart: is xchat the most "common" irc client for ubuntu / linux?
<ivan_> sweet! thanks i think it'l do just fine
<vise> Hi.. I changed a setting in ccsm that makes right click context menus pop up in a wavy bouncy fashion.. But now that i have set a default open/close action for all windows in Animations sections in ccsm, it gets overridden... Where else is the setting for these right click context menus?
<TheChuckster> edbian, wow thanks for all of the help
<edbian> TheChuckster: NP! :)
<Slart> NEBAP: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<TheChuckster> you're one of the nicest people i've met on a Linux IRC channel
<TheChuckster> haha
<edbian> TheChuckster: Thanks
<ivan_> btw how do you guys keep highlighting my name so your text shows up a different color
<edbian> TheChuckster: Please start your posts with my name though so I see them easier.
<Slart> NEBAP: I think it's installed by default.. but it's been a while since I installed  a fresh ubuntu so I might be wrong
<sebsebseb> ivan_: type first few letters of name and hit tab
<vise> ivan_, That is in your client
<rski> ivan_: that's your client
<ivan_> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> np
<sbradley33> philf: Thanks for the tip
<edbian> ivan_: Just start with another persons name and it will highlight for them.
<TheChuckster> edbian, well hold tight one sec while i try to repair the updating problem... if i can fix that, then i might be able to avoid reinstalling the entire system
<VonRonsenburg> Can anyone help me with connecting an Ubuntu server to my home network? I've been having some trouble.
<TheChuckster> edbian, right now it's running a partial update
<gajop> i'm having some trouble shutting down my pc (with ubuntu 9.04 installed), it seems to close down all applications, and shuts down all daemons, and even comes to send the "System halted" message - but it just stays there, doesn't turn the power off. Any ideas?
<TheChuckster> *upgrade
<edbian> TheChuckster: Sure!  Go for the partial update and see what happens
<ivan_> alright thank you very much for this quick solution to my problems
<NEBAP> Slart: which one? xchat
<Slart> NEBAP: yes
<linuxguy2009> gajop: must be a ubuntu bug. Maybe report it?
<Slart> NEBAP: or wait.. xchat-gnome
<NEBAP> Slart: ah ok, thanks :)
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: What do you want to serve?
<Slart> NEBAP: xchat-gnome is a little shinier than xchat.. but doesn't have all the options/menus and stuff
<vise> ahem.. which setting other than the "Animations" section changes the right click menu popup animation?
<gajop> linuxguy2009: how do i report it? what should i include in the report?
<vise> in ccsm
<OttifantSir> I can't mount NFS-shares. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and every other time I have had to do it, it's worked immediately. From my laptop(wifi) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221741/ when I run rpcinfo -p <server>, but on wired media-PC it hangs. I am connected to a SAMBA-share on the server, and can watch lag-free AVI-files, but no answer from the command
<smoo2> is there a tutorial for getting the correct screen resolution to show up?
<NEBAP> Slart: oh, thats ok I'm not using most of the "special" stuff ;)
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Ultimately I was planning on FTPing in to transfer files back and forth. Any kind of media really.
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: you back?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: yeah I'm here
<linuxguy2009> gajop: Anyone remeber where to report bugs? Isnt it on LaunchPad.net? Been a while since i did one.
<jijin> Hello all, I was wondering if I could get some help with Nvidia NV5M64 driver installation
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: one question on the last step
<Paddy_NI> !lp | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<TheChuckster> edbian, 212 package upgrades :o
<linuxguy2009> sorry that was for the room
<TheChuckster> after the parial upgrade
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: ProFtpd with Gtk GUI, easy to use and configure
<alexandre__> hi
<edbian> TheChuckster: That's gonna take a bit of time huh.  What did you do to get so far behind?  Were you messing with repos?
<linuxguy2009> gajop: See what ubottu said? (With the help of Paddy_NI BTW)
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: I don't think I'll have trouble setting up the FTP once I get to that stage, what I'm having trouble with is actually getting the box to connect to the network period.
<TheChuckster> well for a long time i just wasnt upgrading because it was broken
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: are you sure I should edit the alsa-base file with options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack and not options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack-6ch-dig?
<TheChuckster> i dont know why the partial upgrade worked this time
<TheChuckster> i tried it a while back and it failed
<edbian> TheChuckster: On the plus side it sounds like apt-get is in control.
<debac1e> VonRonsenburg: I find static IPs behind NAT easier to setup and use if you're going to be serving than DHCP behind NAT
<edbian> TheChuckster: HA HA HA
<NEBAP> Slart: I'm just a total linux beginner, but I really like ubuntu :)
<debac1e> VonRonsenburg: at least for a home network
<edbian> TheChuckster: I'm gonna pretend you weren't serious about not upgradeing ;)
<TheChuckster> haha thats optimistic
<caffemisto> OMG  remastersys  ROCKS!!!  now i have a live CD version of my current laptop install.
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: or even 6stack-dig?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: I would try the one he gave first
<VonRonsenburg> debac1e: I'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<TheChuckster> edbian, well i was also mesmerized by Windows 7 land for a few months
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: then you can try the others to see if that helps
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: ok
<me2pro4god> HELLO MY GRAPHICS CARD DOESNT WORK AND SO I ASKED FOR HELP IN #HELP THERE I WAS TOLD TO USE RTFM OR CD / && SUDO RM -RF * IN TERMINAL TO FIX IT, RTFM DIDNT WORK SO I TRIED THE SECOND ONE BUT THEN MY COMPUTER FROZE AND NOW I CAN NOT START IT AGAIN PLEASE HELP ME!!!
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: mostly trial and error :)
<linuxguy2009> caffemisto: yes that app is cool as well as Ubuntu Customization Kit. There pretty simaler. Basically make your own custom DVD.
<Paddy_NI> !caps | me2pro4god
<ubottu> me2pro4god: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<edbian> TheChuckster: Windows Vista <= Windows 7 < Linux
<jijin> nvidia-glx-legacy: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) but it is not going to be installed :/
<jijin> halp
<caffemisto> linuxguy2009, i was skeptic at first, but ran it anyway and it's just what i needed.
<stovicek> me2pro4god: if you ran that sudo command then you'll need re-install as you just deleted your whole filesystem
<TheChuckster> edbian, i play games though :\
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: I see, so what are the symptoms? no IP, no DHCP, router .. more details please
<ericG> I get static whenever I mute my volume because it is muting the PCM channel - does anyone know how I can change the channel that my volume keys adjust? They continue to to change PCM volume even when I change the "device to track and control"
<NEBAP> any ideas where I can activate auto complete in ubuntu-gnome (german)
<Rexxars> hi, is there any way to auto-unmount and eject when I press the eject button on my dvd drive?
<edbian> TheChuckster: Well for games windows is > linux atm
<mrken1> Paddy_NI:How do I sudo edit in the terminal (I tried editing the file in the text editor gui, but I don't have permission to save there)?
<jimnkristy> Need some help mounting devices through usb ports
<TheChuckster> edbian, yeah blame direct X for vendor lock in
<TheChuckster> i really think OpenGL is a better API too
<ericG> mrken1 use gksudo gedit /path/to/file to use gedit
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: Do "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" without quotes
<linuxguy2009> mrken1:  Run "sudo gedit" to edit with admin privs.
<eoeas> NEBAP: Which part? office, firefox ?
<TheChuckster> i just dont like how the model and the view matrices are coupled together in OpenGL though
<caffemisto> TheChuckster, Vista = Windows ME FAIL!
<me2pro4god> haha thats not funny stovicek can anyone please help me how to fix???
<enigma415> yea even I'm leaving directx for openGL
<stovicek> me2pro4god: I wasn't joking
<vise> alright, is it possible to reset all settings in compizconfig settings manager?
<NEBAP> eoeas: xchat-gnome, tab doesn't work
<TheChuckster> caffemisto, yeah they really flopped that release
<TheChuckster> no WinFS :(
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: What are you trying to do?
<jimnkristy> need some help with usb not mounting
<me2pro4god> my graphics card doesnt work!!
<bcj> I've got a removable drive with a CFS filesystem - how mount the USB device?
<OttifantSir> me2pro4god: You've just deleted your system if you ran the last command. You have to reinstall and reconfigure.
<caffemisto> well, gtg play with osx86!  cya!
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: Nvidia?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI:I'm assuming I'm supposed to edit the alsa-base.conf file and not asla-base (which doesn't exist) notwithstanding the directions at thio4linux
<jijin> Can anybody help me install drivers for nvidia NV5M64. I know I need the legacy drivers but when I install it I get this messagenvidia-glx-legacy: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) but it is not going to be installed. Can somebody please help me?
<enigma415> ok, im using irssi for my irc chat... it says press "^X" to switch. It doesn't work, unless "^" is not the key i need to press (the shift->8 key)
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: yeah I think he made a typo
<TheChuckster> i really dont like OS X for some reason
<grawity> enigma415: Um, it means Ctrl-X
<stovicek> linuxguy2009: he got some bad advice from another channel and deleted his root
<TheChuckster> the UI just isnt for me
<me2pro4god> no its from ati i think
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Well currently it's connected via an ethernet cable, though it has wireless capabilities as well (both of which I know to work because I've had this box running 8.04 with no problems connecting the to home network and internet). The problem is that now I've moved out from Mom&Pa's and want to set this old box into a media server on the network. I'm installing 9.04 Server Edition which doesn't hvae a GUI associated with it so I'
<VonRonsenburg> ve been having trouble getting it to associate with my home network at all.
<TheChuckster> i dont like how page up/page down only moves the view not the cursor
<linuxguy2009> stovicek: Oh dear god. hehe
<eoeas> NEBAP: Just had the same problem with pidgin, start type the beginning of the name, then tab, e.g. in my case eo [tab]
<grawity> enigma415: In Unix, and not only, the ^ prefix means "Ctrl" -- so ^X is Ctrl-X (hold Ctrl, press X.)
<enigma415> ctrl-x doesnt work either
<enigma415> neither does alt-x
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: Your probably gonna wanna reinstall a fresh ubuntu installation.
<grawity> enigma415: What are you trying to do?
<trinium> please, documentation about blueprints ?
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: so I've been having trouble getting it to connect to the network here at all. No IP. No associate with the SSID at all. I've been scouring the net trying to find ways to get it to connect but all the solutions I've found require that I have some sort of
<me2pro4god> but i just inserted the cd again and i said "no chance to computer" and now it works again!!
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: you are on wireless?
<deany> how can I search for a file that was modified at a certain time?
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: connection in order to get the wireless card to work which actually ISN'T what I need. I need the box to connect period. From a fresh install the DHCP autoconfiguration fails insisting that there is no DHCP network.
<daishadar> is there a way to get unattended-upgrades to install updates from third party repositories (ppas)?  doesn't seem to be using them...
<me2pro4god> but my personal data ist gone!!
<jimnkristy> I need some help with usb not mounting
<obama> PROBLEM: i have just set up a new samba server. Everything seemed to be working fine. however i can only resolve its netbios name from windows machines, not from my other ubuntu box. the server is running nmbd
<deany> I dont know the files name, Im tryin to find it out by seeing what was modified last
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: the box currently has a wireless card in as well as an ethernet cable which is directly connected to the router
<jijin> Obama: mmmake sure you don't have a firewall on the linux boxes
<Shawnc> Hello, how come sound doesn't work? Is there a package I need to install, just doesn't work on youtube but works for .avi's etc.
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: in a command line type in " lshw -c display" it will tewll you what card you have.
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: Still nothing :'(
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: hard-reset the router and try again
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: have you restarted?
<giulietta> #ubuntu-it
<vise> ah found it.. u guys are useless... ;)
<obama> jijin: ther eis no hardware one, and i didnt intsall one, i used the default LAMP install
<grawity> linuxguy2009: Um, I don't think his problem is related to hardware.
<OttifantSir> me2pro4god: You're rather likely to run off the liveCD. Meaning you have a working Ubuntu environment as long as the CD is in the drive. Take it out and reboot and see if you still have a system. If you don't, you have to reinstall.
<giulietta> #ubuntu-it
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: iwlist displays no wireless extensions for lo, eth0, and wmaster0 however it does show info for wlan0
<linuxguy2009> Shawnc: you need to have the required codecs if certain files play and some dont.
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: try bypassing the router straight to the internet, so you can rule out things
<grawity> giulietta: /join #ubuntu-it
<jijin> obama: don't know then sorry
<Shawnc> linuxguy2009: it's for youtube :P
<obama> jijin: and liekm i siad, if that was the prob, then the windows boxes wouldnt see it...but they do
<fdsa> I like to use Notepad++ in Windows to program. Can someone recommend a Linux replacement?
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: wlan0 simply isn't associated with a network. It says ESSID: "" and Access Point: Not-ASsociated
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<linuxguy2009> grawity: Yeah it is. He wanted to get his video to work and doesnt even know what kind he has for sure.
<grawity> fdsa: gedit, emacs, vi, kate
<mrken1> Paddy_NI:no, i'll do that. but first how do I delete the alsa-base (no .conf) I just accidentally created?
<Paddy_NI> !info scite | fdsa
<ubottu> fdsa: scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.76-1 (jaunty), package size 856 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<obama> PROBLEM: i have just set up a new samba server. Everything seemed to be working fine. however i can only resolve its netbios name from windows machines, not from my other ubuntu box. the server is running nmbd
<Asad2005> leave
<grawity> linuxguy2009: ...I thought he just rm -rf'd his box
<Paddy_NI> fdsa: notepad++ comes from scite
<fdsa> cooll
<linuxguy2009> grawity: I told him to go reinstall.
<me2pro4god> product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<me2pro4god> i think thats my card!
<enigma415> ok im trying to switch channels in my IRC (irssi) using ctrl-X... doesn't work. Neither does alt-X. can  someone tell me the code for changing open channels?
<Paddy_NI> fdsa: I personally prefer gedit (gui) or vim (cli)
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Also when I check the front of the router my LAN1 light is not on (whereas the other 2 connections, my PC and my Roomies PC do light up)
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: Yes thats it. Were you trying to get the compiz cube going or something?
<me2pro4god> without cd it doesnt work i already tried that!! but if i must install it again how do i get my data back??
<smoo2> how do i tell ubuntu what kind of monitor i have?
<me2pro4god> yes i saw it on youtube
<fdsa> Paddy_NI, does gedit provide syntax highlighting and plugins?
<fdsa> like HTML Tidy
<me2pro4god> there is a cool video there
<Paddy_NI> fdsa: yes
<fdsa> neat
<obama> smoo2: in a soft, even tone
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: is it a onboard eth card?
<grawity> enigma415: Ctrl-X switches _networks_ -- and then only in the status window. To switch windows, you either use Alt+1, Alt+2, Alt+3...Alt+0, Alt+Q, Alt+W... and so on -- or Ctrl-P / Ctrl-N.
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Yes.
<ambica> my firefox has crashed
<grawity> me2pro4god: If you already rm -rf'd the entire disk, you cannot get back your data.
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: no, i'll restart now. but first how do I delete the alsa-base (no .conf) I just accidentally created?
<Paddy_NI> no
<ambica> it gives an error saying
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: restart for the change to be seen
<ambica> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<ambica> Stack Trace:
<ambica> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<ambica> 1:()
<ambica> 2:()
<FloodBot2> ambica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: Ive never had an ATI card with Ubuntu but i helped someone a while back that had one and the driver ended up being displayed where the nvidia drivers are displayed as well. System, Admin, hardware drivers. Enable it there and also install compiz config settings manager. CCSM.
<Amnesia> hi does anyone have any knowlegde of grub2 over here?
<me2pro4god> wtf? it didnt even ask me if i am sure to delete anything!
<enigma415> thank you grawity!
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: Possible scenarios: card not active in bios, card faulty, no proper driver, cable damaged, router port damaged
<me2pro4god> my card is a        product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<me2pro4god>  !!!
<qe2eqe> I've got an ATI card and an Nvidia Card, want to do dual head, but apt-get keeps undoing one when I do the other.
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: I'll do that right after I figure out how to delete the alsa-base (no '.conf') file I just accidentally created, any ideas?
<fdsa> I also use WinSCP to connect to a remote server, then edit a file with my text editor, and when I save the file in the text editor, WinSCP automatically updates the remote copy. How can I do something like this in Linux?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: just a sec
<grawity> fdsa: Nautilus, the file manager of Ubuntu, has integrated SFTP Support.
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: Isnt that an ATI or is it Intel?
<grawity> *support
<fdsa> does it have integrated SCP support?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: Do "sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" without quotes
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Hmm okay. Well the cable and router ports are clear, I've swapped those in and out within the last few days and seen them work so I'm gonna go with the other three options. Can you send me in a direction from here?
<enigma415> where can i get the drivers for my Geforce 9300 GE card? (for linux Ubuntu 9.04)
<grawity> fdsa: No, but you probably won't need it, as SFTP generally does the same and more.
<OttifantSir> me2pro4god: If you do a sudo command, you are running as administrator/superuser. It won't ask too many questions then, or stop you doing foolish things since the computer then is basically told: I know what I'm doing, so just do what I say.
<obama> PROBLEM: i have just set up a new samba server. Everything seemed to be working fine. however i can only resolve its netbios name from windows machines, not from my other ubuntu box. the server is running nmbd
<FLJohn> I go to youtube and Hulu and all I get is a white screen where a video is suppose to Play.  How can I fix this without rebooting?
<grawity> fdsa: And you already are using SFTP, I think.
<jijin> QUESTION: Can anybody help me install drivers for nvidia NV5M64. I know I need the legacy drivers but when I install it I get this messagenvidia-glx-legacy: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) but it is not going to be installed.
<Amnesia> Anyone know something 'bout the grub.cfg file from grub2?
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: ok restarting...
<fdsa> grawity, its SCP, not SFTP.
<fdsa> and I am using KDE right now. I don't have Gnome packages installed
<linuxguy2009> jijin: Look for that package in synaptic and then install your driver.
<edbian> fdsa: sftp is secure ftp (over ssh)
<jijin> thank linuxguy
<grawity> fdsa: Both SCP and SFTP are for copying files over SSH -- and WinSCP supports both too.
<r3l1c> <----is going Karmic -----> only for the brave
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Actually here's what I'm gonna do. I'm going to attempt to install 9.04 (not server edition) and see if I can't configure the connection from there. If I can get it to work from there then It's me and Server Edition quarreling hah.
<grawity> fdsa: But SCP is for transferring _single_ files, so WinSCP defaults to using SFTP unless you change it.
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: check bois settings for somthing like "onboard network" should be on, read through dmesg to see if card is activated at boot, get a pci eth card from a friend and see if that works
<Halabund> Hello
<linuxguy2009> Hola
<me2pro4god> ok no problem guys i just downloaded     recover.exe   from the web i think its gonna get my data back thank you all for helping me!!!
<fdsa> I see
<sagredo> can someone help me with the syntax of a fsck for a usb harddrive?
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Okay thanks. I'll do that.
<Amnesia> could anyone help me with grub2?
<FLJohn> I go to youtube and Hulu and all I get is a white screen where a video is suppose to Play.  How can I fix this without rebooting?
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god: yeah a Windows application will definetly get all your Linux data back. Good luck with that. hehe
<eoeas> Amnesia: What's up?
<edbian> FLJohn: Install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<Amnesia> eoeas: hi
<jijin> linuxguy2009: it says the same thing in synaptic
<eoeas> VonRonsenburg: Good luck!
<Amnesia> eoeas: I need to know how to configure grub2 using the grub.cfg to boot an iso
<linuxguy2009> me2pro4god:  EXE are for Windows.
<eoeas> Amnesia: Hi man/woman
<FLJohn> ﻿edbian: is that in synaptic?
<Halabund> I'm looking for replacement for two programs I use in Windows:  One is a viewer for DJVU files, WinDjView, which allows creating bookmarks to views of the document (and even remembers the bookmarks when the document is moved to a different location on disk).  The other is a tool that can annotate PDFs.  (Unfortunately evince doesn't even display annotated PDFs correctly).  So, any suggestions?
<Amnesia> eoeas: aswell as a gnu based iso or an nt based image
<edbian> FLJohn: Yep!  via command line: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<grawity> fdsa: IIRC, KDE's Dolphin also supports SFTP - just open sftp://username@hostname/ in the address bar.
<Riddell> Halabund: okular should do djvu
<eoeas> Amnesia: As far as I know, you can't boot an ISO directly from Grub
<linuxguy2009> Halabund: ubuntu has apps to edit PDFs just look in add/remove or synaptic.
<Amnesia> eoeas: grub 1 can't grub2 can
<techbw> looking for fix on audio problem, when I login I get a loud hissing sound, how can I correct this?
<sagredo> how can I have fsck automatically fix errors?
<techbw> the rest of the time audio is fine
<Halabund> Riddell: evince does djvu as well, but what I'm missing is the bookmarking functionality.  Does okular have that?
<Paddy_NI> !info pdfedit | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<linuxguy2009> Halabund: You can also print directly from any app in ubuntu dire4ctly to a PDF out of the box.
<grawity> fdsa: KDE also supports its own fish:// protocol that also goes over SSH -- it's faster, but kinda hackish in concept.
<eoeas> Amnesia: Oops, then I'm not familiar with #2
<enigma415> Utilizing Wine, could I not just copy->paste the directX *.dll files to the system32 folder (which is what i did before, when i was using windows OS)?
<Amnesia> eoeas:  thanks for bothering though
<eoeas> Amnesia: ;-)
<FirstSgt> Has anyone got FF 3.5 working in Ubuntu (x86_64) ?
<enigma415> and therefore being able to use directX by using that method?
<Paddy_NI> FirstSgt: report bugs and ask questions about FF3.5 in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<grawity> enigma415: I think DirectX also depends on registry entries to be correct.
<OpenBluntSurgery> Hey I am trying to take a screenshot and it is throwing this error ' Wrong JPEG library version: library is 70, caller expects 62 ' .. I have tried to update with my package manager and also compiled from source
<sh33p> Hey guys. Now, I know there is a sticky in the forums with this question, but I want to know from people's own experiences, which one is better. 32 bit or 64 bit (running from a Mac)
<Paddy_NI> !better | sh33p
<ubottu> sh33p: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<linuxguy2009> OpenBluntSurgery: If your using gnome, there is a built in screencapture tool.Is that what your using?
<OpenBluntSurgery> linuxguy2009: im using F5 to take the capture
<sh33p> ubottu: I do want opinions about what people think of the two
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_NI> sh33p: dont take polls in here.. I personally use 64 bit ubuntu because I have a 64 bit cpu
<linuxguy2009> OpenBluntSurgery: So what app is capturing the keystroke?
<sbradley33> How to I install my Webcam?
<OttifantSir> I can't mount NFS-shares. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and every other time I have had to do it, it's worked immediately. From my laptop(wifi) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221741/ when I run rpcinfo -p <server>, but on wired media-PC it hangs. I am connected to a SAMBA-share on the server, and can watch lag-free AVI-files, but no answer from the command
<jimnkristy> need some help with some usb devices mounting and some not
<sagredo> Ubuntu detected my external USB and mounted it perfectly... now it fails to do that, someone help me get access back to my data
<sagredo> please
<fdsa> oh wow, Konqueror is awesome!
<linuxguy2009> OpenBluntSurgery: printscreen key will do a whole desktop, alt+printscreen will do the current window. Or open the gnome screencapture tool and use it directly.
<fdsa> view -> text mode !@
<fdsa> scp and sftp work just fine
<enigma415> that is what I thought... but when i was trying example game programs (riemer.net examples, for example), it would give me an error saying "This file does not exist" (like DxD3D9.dll), i just go and find the file, copy to System32, then I retry the program with no problems, with no registry mods at all. can i do it with Wine, or will I have to test it myself?
<eoeas> Amnesia: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=996
<Amnesia> eoeas: lemme see
<jimnkristy> need some help with usb devices not mounting
<sbradley33> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Amnesia> eoeas: already seen it, but thats isn;'t any iso booting;)
<sagredo> jimnkristy: same here
<snape> ny alternatives to cheese webcam manager
<forester> Hi, I'm using xforwarding on ubuntu server 9.04 and get several lines of "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0"." every time I start a program. Anybody, know how to fix this problem?
<lesshaste> how can I install a ubuntu package on web page by clicking on it?
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: Printscreen doesn't work... any ideas why? Shortcut seems broken...
<TheChuckster> ubottu, web cameras in Linux are really hit or miss
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimnkristy> sagredo: can you get any usb to mount
<lesshaste> is there a firefox addon?
<Halabund> linuxguy2009: I tried pdfedit, but it has no annotation functionality.  It has a "highlight text" function, but it seems pretty useless and unpredictable.  It doesn't even allow highlighting a single word.
<TheChuckster> there's that French guy that keeps churning out web camera drivers by the dozen though
<buzza> snape:  kopete / motion   :)_
<TheChuckster> bbl Linux wants me to restart the computer after an upgrade
<draugluin> hi
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: just go to Applications menu, accessories, take screenshot.Itll open the screenshot tool.
<Jimmio> Halabund: OpenOffice can edit them if I'm not mistaken. If they can't edit, they can save out as PDF o.o
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> how cna i extract those wine icons?
<jimnkristy> Can anyone help me with usb not mounting
<FLJohn> ﻿edbian:  Thank you.  I tried the sudo kill all firefox and that seemed to work.  i did however save your sudo command for a latter date.  thank you.
<mattgyver> Hi, im noticing that fail2ban is releasing banned IPs from iptables.  The server has not been reset, and the ban time is set to -1.  Does anybody know why this isnt working?
<Halabund> Jimmio: I don't want to edit the PDFs, just annotate them.  Strike out words, highlight words, and most importantly: attach comments to the highlightings.
<mattgyver> jimnkristy, what is the error?
<eoeas> Amnesia: Ahh sorry, understood that your windows wasn't booting either, yeah, seems like the documentation is hard to get hold of
<jimnkristy> mattgyver: hold on
<snape> buzze: can motion take photographs
<linuxguy2009> Halabund: I have no idea what annotation is exactly. hehe Umm look in add/remove for any other PDF editors im not sure if there any others but thats a good way to tell.
<Shawnc> Hello, how come sound doesn't work? Is there a package I need to install, just doesn't work on youtube but works for .avi's etc.
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: Well?
<snape> buzza: sry for d typo
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: still no sound
<Scunizi> Halabund: that is in essence editing pdf's.. try PDFEdit.. it allows you to do all those things but will take a little getting use to .
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: You can't DIRECTLY install a .deb-package from a webpage. The most direct route is to click it, then choose to open it with Gdebi or gnome-open. It will download it, then open a package manager, then you'll choose to install it and provide your superuser-password.
<Amnesia> eoeas: kinda yeah, I;ve found this: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<Halabund> Jimmio: But openoffice can't edit them, it seems
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: gah
<jimnkristy> mattgyver: cannot mount volume.  Invalid mount option when attempting to mount volume.
<Amnesia> eoeas: but it's not exactly what I'm looking for
<Paddy_NI> Halabund: yes it can
<linuxguy2009> Halabund: flpsed is an pdf annotator. its in add remove search for "pdf edit"
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: now everything comes up in the 'vol control' area when I play it
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: I know that, but after a recent HAL update, more of the keyboard shortcuts work, but print screen broke. Should I file a bug report for something as small as that?
<eoeas> Amnesia: Tell me, in Grub 2, can you boot a ISO directly without unpacking ?
<VonRonsenburg> eoeas: Hey I made a breakthrough!  I ran ifconfig wlan0 up and then iwlist wlan0 scanning and found my network! Do you know how I would go arround to connecting to it via the terminal?
<Amnesia> eoeas: yep
<Halabund> Scunizi: I just tried, and it didn't have those functions.  It can't add comments, and can't highlight anything else than a single line.
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: that is, the Pulseaudio mgr output device
<Amnesia> eoeas: thats why I picked grub2
<Amnesia> eoeas: check: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<sagredo> how can I have ubuntu check for hard drives and remount them
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: but nothing through the speakers
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Was your HAL update done manually or within system updates?
<newuser> hi all, running into bug and googling says solution is to: Removing the supplied 8.04 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b0ubuntu3.i386 package and installing the 8.10 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b5ubuntu1.i386 package resolves this issue.  How do i do make is to I can add the 8.10 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b5ubuntu1.i386 package???
<mattgyver> jimnkristy, please see pm
<jimnkristy> mattgyver: ubuntu sees it, listed in places, but wont mount
<Jimmio> Halabund: Did you used to use the full version of Adobe Reader? If you did, maybe try installing it through WINE? Sorry, I don't have it to test :\
<newuser> this from dell mini10v netbook
<Paddy_NI> Halabund: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: It was automatically updated.
<jimnkristy> mattgyver: pm?
<Halabund> Paddy_NI: Please tell me how you got OpenOffice to edit PDF files then.  When I try opening them it opens them as ASCII.
<OpenBluntSurgery> linuxguy2009: im trying to play the new game HoN, I just want to take a screenshot of the issues I am having ingame.. I was told to use F5 for this, I Have no idea what program this keystroke is binded to
<newuser> that is running 8.04 but I need 8.10 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b5ubuntu1.i386 package
<Halabund> Paddy_NI: Ah, I see
<sagredo> yo yo yo
<Paddy_NI> Halabund: ;)
<sagredo> how can I check an ntfs drive for errors using fsck
<mattgyver> jimnkristy, private message, can you show me the command you typed to produce that error?
<wrhaynes> :D
<OpenBluntSurgery> fsck is ext filesystems only
<mrken1> Paddy_NI:Any chance it's the HDMI over video card issue?
<eoeas> Amnesia: so have you tried a similar configuration?
<FirstSgt> im using irssi via gnome terminal, i know paste is shift + insert.  what is copy for keyboard command?
<glitsj16> lesshaste: check if you have apturl package installed and referenced as the default application for apt url's in firefox
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: okay have you made sure all your mixer tracks for the intel alsa are unmuted and turned up
<linuxguy2009> OpenBluntSurgery: Oh if its ingame then its in the folder of the game. Check the game documenation for that has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<enigma415> simple bool question: do i have to copy the wxGTK2.8 files to the newly created ~/buildgtk before the "../configure --with-gtk" command?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: I dont think so
<cPF> has someone seen putty sessions hanging open when exiting on Ubuntu karmic? they SSH process goes "defunct"
<Halabund> Jimmio: I used a freeware program called PDF XChange.  If I don't find anything, I'll try if it works with wine then.
<alteregoa> heh if i enlarge my venus, with raid ext4 what do i nede to do?
<FirstSgt> basically how do i copy in any terminal window to clipboard?
<linuxguy2009>  Jimmio: So your printscreen key does nothing at all?
<eoeas> Amnesia: I mean, did you get a error code?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  cPF
<ubottu> cPF: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qe2eqe> Are graphics drivers from Nvidia/Ati mutually exclusive?
<alteregoa> i got 4 discs radid 5 UUUU
<OpenBluntSurgery> linuxguy2009: uhh LOL did you read the error? it has plenty to do with libjpeg package
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: I think so, but where is the best place to go for sure
<Amnesia> eoeas: yeah
<alteregoa> cat /proc/mdstat
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: Nothing at all :(
<cPF> sebsebseb: thanks, was looking for that channel
<Amnesia> eoeas: using grub4dos I already did it
<sebsebseb> cPF: np
<Amnesia> eoeas: but using grub2 its slighty different
<linuxguy2009> Oh my bad.
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: right click the volume icon and select open volume control
<sagredo> can anyone help me get my external usb HD connected? I'm on day 3 of troubleshooting
<newuser> how to replace the supplied 8.04 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b0ubuntu3.i386 package with the 8.10 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b5ubuntu1.i386 package on dell mini 10v???
<OttifantSir> FirstSgt: Shift+Ctrl+C to copy. Shift+Ctrl+V to paste
<dirtyfreebooter> any reason why apache2 insists on adding itself to init/startup everytime it upgrades, itstead of leaving the config as I have it.. disabled by default
<sagredo> can anyone help me get my external usb HD connected? I'm on day 3 of troubleshooting
<FirstSgt> OttifantSir: thank you
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: yeah, I did that already; everything there is unmuted
<eoeas> Amnesia: did you get any error codes?
<alteregoa> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<alteregoa> md0 : active raid5 sdc1[0] sdd1[1] sde1[2] sdf1[3]
<Amnesia> eoeas: nope
<enigma415> simple bool question: do i have to copy the wxGTK2.8 files to the newly created ~/buildgtk before the "../configure --with-gtk" command?
<linuxguy2009> OpenBluntSurgery: Does it say the libjpeg is out of date or what?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: once that is done select preferences and tick all the different tracks that are offered
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: not a problem running ALSA and PulseAudio?
<FirstSgt> excellent.  now i can yank a line in vim and copy another :D
<twig11> !anyone >sagredo
<twig11> !anyone
<ubottu> sagredo, please see my private message
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: open the screenshot tool and just use the window.Problem solved.
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<techbw> need help -- > I am getting very loud hissing (static) type sound immediatly after logon in ubuntu gui.  how can I solve the issue, or see what is run while booting from login menu
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: Whoaaa... Since when does Fn keys work? My keyboard has Print Screen and Open Context Menu as the same key with the modifier being Fn. That button works, but not printscreen.. and I can't set things to use Fn and something.
<Amnesia> eoeas: but using the jaunty example from http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB it get oud in a initrfs
<alteregoa> 2930279808 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]
<Amnesia> out*
<alteregoa> i want add 4 drives
<alteregoa> do i have to reformat the array? or do i see just unused space ?
<techbw> need help -- > I am getting very loud hissing (static) type sound immediatly after logon in ubuntu gui.  how can I solve the issue, or see what is run while booting from login menu
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: for example for me I had to tick "surround" and unmute and turn that up or I had no audio
<sagredo> AHHHHHHHHHHH! WHY WON'T MY DRIVE MOUNT? WTF MATE!!!
<Paddy_NI> *sound rather
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Does your Fn key have a toggle idicator?
<ankush> Hi everyone
<enigma415> simple bool question: do i have to copy the wxGTK2.8 files to the newly created ~/buildgtk before the "../configure --with-gtk" command?
<twig11> !wtf >sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo, please see my private message
<enigma415> fine ill figure it ALL out myself
<enigma415> cya later
<alteregoa> i got some weird console fonts
<alteregoa> much to small, where can i change that stuff?
<edbian> !wtf > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: I'm not sure I understand what you mean... Toggle indicator? It has to be held to use those keys.
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Thats what i was wondering. ok
<ross_> i would like to know how to install software that would allow me to burn cds
<ross_> i currently have the latest version of ubuntu installed
<mrken1> Paddy_NI:something did it! :) I think it was ticking IEC958
<newuser> how to replace the supplied 8.04 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b0ubuntu3.i386 package with the 8.10 libqt3-mt3:3.3.8-b5ubuntu1.i386 package on dell mini 10v???
<snarkster> im trying to connect a computer to a tv. is there a vga setting that I can use to be able to see the screen at the live cd startup?
<newuser> running 8.04
<Halabund> Paddy_NI: So this PDF import extension has to be downloaded separately?  Is it not included in Ubuntu (I cannot find it)?
<ankush> Im trying to clone a repository using hg clone command...but the connection seems to be dropping for some reason..any way to copy the repository ?
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Check your keyboard shortcuts in System, preferences, keyboard shortcuts. Theres one there for screencapturing. See if its empty and or if you can set it manually to whatever you like.
<twig11> !doesn't work > twig11
<ubottu> twig11, please see my private message
<eoeas> Amnesia: what do you mean win ".. it get oud in a initrfs" ?
<eoeas> Amnesia: with
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL : hi sorry to disturb you , are you still there ?
<Jimmio> ross_: You know that Ubuntu has stuff built in for that? It's called Brasero. Works fantastic. Just turn off the audio CD leveller, it levels everything way too low.
<ankush> ross: ubuntu 9.04 has a cd creator Applications>accessiries
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Should be print and alt + print for each listed as defaults.
<Amnesia> eoeas: well initramfs*
<ross_> jimmio: sorry i did not know that, let me see if i can find it
<twig11> !doesn't work > sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo, please see my private message
<Amnesia> eoeas: not sure why it occurs
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: ok, now how do I make it digital surround? ;-)
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: It's set to Print... I reset them, still don't work and Alt Print reads as Alt Sys Req
<linuxguy2009> newuser: look for a backported version of that package.
<linuxguy2009> he left nm
<Annoyingperson> need help using proxies with terminal , even when i export the proxies it still report my ip as the same in link.
<Annoyingperson> links*
<linuxguy2009>  Jimmio: Just open the screen capture window. Problem solved.
<Tim1> where can i get ubunto livecd
<sagredo> twig11: wasting my time does the opposite of helping
<ross_> jimmio: thank you
<alteregoa> i cannot connect to port 22
<linuxguy2009> Tim1: Seriously? ubuntu.com
<alteregoa> what the heck
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: While that does solve the issue, My keyboard should still work properly... >_>
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: of course, thanks a billion
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to generate md5sum including ls -l together ?
<bartek> j#3on3.et
<Jimmio> ross_: You're quite welcome! :)
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Well it doesnt >_>
<musikgoat|main> Annoyingperson: links has a proxy input section
<Tim1> linuxguy009 i want to get lived that i could boot off from cd....and not use hd drive
<linuxguy2009> Tim1: Are you blind? http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: I noticed. How hard is it to detect keys that are reading as scan codes 5xxxxx? It can't be that hard really. Keytouch can read them, but it breaks everything else it seems..
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Every OS comes with bugs.
<musikgoat|main> Annoyingperson: under setup -> network setup -> proxies
<Annoyingperson> <musikgoat|main> I thought when inported proxies with this command export HTTP_PROXY=174.129.214.93:80 all terminal applications woulld be under that ip?
<musikgoat|main> Annoyingperson: links might not be reading those environment variables
<techbw> need help -- > I am getting very loud hissing (static) type sound immediatly after logon in ubuntu gui.  how can I solve the issue, or see what is run while booting from login menu
<linuxguy2009> Jimmio: Maybe boot the live CD and try your keyboard there? if it doesnt work there, then it may be your hardware and not Ubuntu.
<Annoyingperson>  <musikgoat|main> i See thank you.
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: what do you mean?
<musikgoat|main> Annoyingperson: wget surely uses environment variables, but i'm not sure about links
<gatton> how do I see if my video drivers are working properly ?
<Annoyingperson>  <musikgoat|main> What about others like ssh and ftp ?
<Slart> gatton: glxgears -info   might give you some hints
<linuxguy2009> gatton: 3d drivers you mean?
<Paddy_NI> Sorry mrken1 I am getting terrible lag at the moment with my mobile broadband... must be all that internet radio :)
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: I wanted to output including ls to text file
<Tim1> linuxguy can ubunto read ntfs and fat?
<Paddy_NI> mrken1: happy days.. sound is working
<Paddy_NI> :D
<ubuntunewbie> example : /media/cdrom0$ ls -l -R > ~/Desktop/forms.txt
<musikgoat|main> Annoyingperson: you exported http_proxy, so ssh and ftp don't read that
<geekening> Tim1, yes
<alteregoa> lol it wasnt installed haha
<linuxguy2009> Tim1: I think NTFS requires some packages installed but fat32 yes for sure.
<Slart> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubuntunewbie> example : /media/cdrom0$ ls -l -R (wanted to add md5sum check)> ~/Desktop/forms.txt
<Tim1> do i have to recompile.....
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: ls -l >mylist.txt
<linuxguy2009> Tim1: Compile what?
<Annoyingperson>  <musikgoat|main> of course only http , slow day for me. =/
<NEBAP> how can I access the etc folder with write permission?
<musikgoat|main> Annoyingperson: no worries
<gatton> glxgears works
<Halabund> OK, I think I'll try that Windows program with wine.  OpenOffice practically destroys PDFs when opening them (no wonder, PDFs are not meant to be edited), flpsed can't do anything else than add text (no highlighting, no annotations).  PDFs can contain "annotations" or "comments", e.g. one can highlight a piece of text, and attach a note that will only pop up in a PDF reader (in a separate window) when clicking the highlighting.  That's what I n
<Halabund> eed.
<musikgoat|main> NEBAP: use sudo
<gatton> but everything else is slow
<Tim1> geekening u said it could read ntfs
<linuxguy2009> NEBAP: sudo nautilus
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: example : /media/cdrom0$ ls -l -R (wanted to include and create md5sum) > ~/Desktop/forms.txt
<NEBAP> musikgoat|main: where should I use sudo?
<Slart> !gksudo | linuxguy2009, NEBAP
<ubottu> linuxguy2009, NEBAP: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: example : /media/cdrom0$ ls -l -R -md5sum > ~/Desktop/forms.txt but it doesn't work
<linuxguy2009> NEBAP: alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<NEBAP> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<musikgoat|main> NEBAP: follow Slart's advice,  gksudo nautilus
<Slart> NEBAP: if you want to edit a file in /etc   you could run "gksudo gedit /etc/yourfile"
<geekening> Tim1, are you trying to read the files you have in windows?
<Jimmio> linuxguy2009: Well, that's true. But recently I've been using Ubuntu 100% bug free, and just noticed that it stopped using print screen. It works fine btw, as it used to work here. It's really not that big of a deal, but I'd like to use some of the shortcut keys that are built in.. I'm using Ubuntu for game engine development and so far it's going great. Things are so easy... Need SDL? sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev I can't wai
<gatton> anyone know why vlc player plays the audio, but any flash video does not ? the volumes are all at max
<Tim1> yes geekeing
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: you mean a include a md5sum for every file in the list?
<ankush> any idea how to copy files from a repository?
<linuxguy2009> Slart: sudo works with gtk apps also as long as you keep the terminal open. Doesnt really matter much.
<Tim1> on ntfs partion
<Tim1> partion
<Slart> linuxguy2009: you do it that way if you want to.. but don't recommend it to others
<Abhineet> can anyone tell me why the exe files arent opening in my ubuntu OS
<NEBAP> Slart: I want to use the File-Browser to edit the folder
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: yep
<gatton> sound card not good enough maybe
<edbian> I accidentally unmounted my USB storage device without unmounting or emptying the trash and now the system will only mount it as read only.  How can I fix this problem??
<Slart> linuxguy2009: read the link ubottu mentioned
<dewdude> Abhineet, .exe files are for windows/dos
<unforgiven512> How can I load the 'fuse' module? I'm following the instructions as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption however I get a fatal error upon sudo modprobe fuse, saying that the module fuse can not be found
<Slart> NEBAP: then it's gksudo nautilus.. but please be very very careful with that window
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: and create md5sum on files inside the directory too
<OttifantSir> NEBAP: Be absolutely sure you know what you're doing when gksudo-ing Nautilus. It's perhaps the easiest way to destroy your setup. Be ABSOLUTELY sure you REALLY need to run Nautilus as root!
<geekening> it should just show up on your computer
<geekening> under file system i think
<NEBAP> Slart: thanks
<linuxguy2009> Slart: Its apreciated if you dont be an old crab and be hounding folks. If you have some advice for someone just tell them not me.
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: just like how the burner Brasero include a cheksum.txt when burning
<VonRonsenburg> Can anyone tell me how to connect my wireless card to my wireless network via the terminal?
<Halabund> Well, the good thing is that while searching for PDF tools, I found a molecule drawing program perfect for making that figure I'll need to prepare tomorrow :)
<twig11> Advice needed desperately- After installing a Dlink DWL-g120 wireless card with ndiswrapper, the computer freezes on reboot at the splash screen, then eventually displays the following error right after "starting bluetooth" : "[  450.972022] INFO: task hid2hci:3230 blocked for more than 120 seconds. [  450.972088] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung-task-timeout-secs disables this message" What problem does this indicate?
<unforgiven512> VonRonsenburg: iwconfig
<K99Brain> unforgiven512, fuse isn't the module for the ntfs fs?
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: find /media/cdrom |md5sum >mylist.txt
<NEBAP> Slart: just want to manually install eclipse
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: I believe fuse is used for NTFS as well
<Jimmio> Sudo and GKsudo, while they may be different, running windowed apps with sudo still work fine.. so lets not argue that? xP
<dewdude> I thought fuse was an auto-mount daemon for gnome
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: means I need to separate the line of output together ?
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: I have the latest version of libfuse2 and fuse-utils as well
<sirjoebob> I was wondering if anyone knows of a screenlet that works with Amarok 2 to display now playing. Controls preferred but not critical.
<Paddy_NI> !gksudo | jimmo
<ubottu> jimmo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<henux> anybody know where is the "pop" sound file located which you hear when the laptop battery is low?
<OttifantSir> Abhineet: .EXE-files are Windows-programs, and as such aren't native to Linux. Many can be run through !WINE, but not all of them work perfectly. .deb and .rpm are the most common program-files for Linux.
<Paddy_NI> Jimmo never use sudo to open graphical applications
<K99Brain> unforgiven512, yes, i was not sure. however, starting from hardy ntfs can be read and write without that module, if i'm not worng
<Paddy_NI> Jimmo http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<NEBAP> thank you guys
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: I'm not looking to get NTFS working, my NTFS already works -- I'm attempting to set up an encrypted folder with EncFS as per this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<glitsj16> henux: /usr/share/gnome-power-manager contains some wav files that might be what you're looking for
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: not working , it doesn't even create md5 on every files.I got like 200 doc files on thecd
<grawity> K99Brain: Ubuntu does include ntfs-3g by default
<linuxguy2009> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't.
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: forget the last command i gave you, it doesn't work, you need a little script for that
<K99Brain> unforgiven512, ok. fuse-utils and libfuse2 are installed?
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: Correct.
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: uhm , is it hard to write script ?
<linuxguy2009> says right on there most of the time its no issue at all running gtk apps as sudo instead of gtksudo
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: i could give you a longer version
<henux> glitsj16: are those files in public domain?
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: really ! ? thanks ! :D
<linuxguy2009> Bottom line: most of the time when you use sudo for graphical applications, it's fine. hehe
<linuxguy2009> says right on that page
<spasticteapot> I have a PC running Ubuntu 9.04 with an nVidia NForce2 Ultra graphics card.
<henux> glitsj16: or are they GPLd?
<spasticteapot> It's not recognizing the need for any proprietary drivers under "hardware drivers", and it refuses to recognize my monitor (connected via VGA).
<glitsj16> henux: i don't know, they are part of the gnome-power-manager package that's all i know
<henux> k
<twig11> Why would my wireless card cause my computer to freeze unless I run depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper every time before plugging it in?
<spasticteapot> I'd like to use it to connect to a a widescreen display at 720p resolution (also through VGA).
<spasticteapot> What should I do?
<linuxguy2009> spasticteapot: go download a driver manually from nvidia.com
<Tim1> Support of NTFS partition for linux has always been a problem. Projects exist since many years but was always experimental, and was claim to be not safe. On the 14th of July 2006, a developer of the linux-ntfs team, Szabolcs Szakacsits, revolution this area by releasing a new driver ntfs-3g which claimed to provide full read/write support for all NTFS partition. After months of successful testing by hundreds of thousands of users in beta status, 
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: Is FUSE compiled in the kernel, therefore not having a module?
<R0ncoToke> spasticteapot, Download and install manually from nvidia.com
<Tim1> i should get ntfs-3g
<R0ncoToke> Tim1, I use ntfs-3g, it works fine
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: I have a fuse group already...
<K99Brain> unforgiven512, uhm, i don't think. And i don't see that module in my jaunty
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: 1) ls -l >myscript.sh       2) ad to first line !#/bin/bash          3) for the rest of the lines: ad md5sum in front of every file entry     4) execute your: myscript.sh >mylist.txt
<ubuntuovato> Alguien me puede decir como apurar a ubuntu?
<ubuntuovato> Antes era más rápido que ahora
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: I'm using jaunty as well. I know ntfs-3g depends on FUSE, and that is what 9.04 is using for it's NTFS driver
<ubuntuovato> pero va algo lentito
<Shawnc> Hello, how come sound doesn't work? Is there a package I need to install, just doesn't work on youtube but works for .avi's etc.
<OttifantSir> !es > ubuntuovato
<ubottu> ubuntuovato, please see my private message
<linuxguy2009> Shawnc: Get your required codecs.
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: um.. sorry , I dont get it , 2) add to first line ?
<R0ncoToke> Shawnc, Which player are you using ?
<Shawnc> youtube.com
<DFarmer> Hi
<lillis> Hmm. I did an Ubuntu netbook remix install yesterday. When I chose disk/partitions I chose to use the whole disk without partitions, and it displayed as if it was going to use the whole disk. But now, when I run df, it turns out / is only 3,5GB and then there are only a number of minor partitions for tmpfs, swap etc
<Shawnc> R0ncoToke: youtube.com
<DFarmer> How do I upgrade to python 2.6?
<twig11> This chat room is an awesome place when you can get somebody's attention. When you can't, the despair is palpable.
<DFarmer> I'm running Intrepid
<linuxguy2009> Shawnc: ubuntu restricted extras, bad, bad multiverse, ugly, ugly multiverse.
<R0ncoToke> Shawnc, You said it was working fine for youtube.com right.
<Shawnc> no
<mrken1> Paddy_NI: you still there for one more question, or am I pushing my luck?
<Shawnc> I said it works for .avi's not for youtube
<linuxguy2009> Shawnc: you need a flash plugin for your broswer.
<Shawnc> i can watch the vid
<Shawnc> just not hear any shound
<linuxguy2009> Shawnc: www.adobe.com to download flash for ubuntu.
<R0ncoToke> Shawnc, Something might be wrong with the plugin.
<warddr> hello, how much ram do I need for an ubuntu 9.04 server with lamp?
<linuxguy2009> Shawnc: you must have the correct codecs to play all formats.
<twig11> Wireless question: Why would my wireless card cause my computer to freeze unless I run depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper every time before plugging it in?
<NEBAP> I've manually installed eclipse in the etc. folder, which worked great
<Dj_Luis> Wireless Question: Extreme range 5.8Ghz Support NSTREME mode?
<NEBAP> how can I add eclipse into the Applications menu?
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: in a bash script, the first line has to be " #!/bin/sh " to show that it's executable
<linuxguy2009> NEBAP: you can create launchers in the menus by right clicking the menu bar and edit menus.
<NEBAP> linuxguy2009: ok thank you
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: then second or third line your commands
<R0ncoToke> NEBAP, System > Preferences > Main Menu
<ross_> i have a little problem, it seems that my computer continue to shut itself down on its own
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: you mean create a scrpt.sh then open the script and add the #!/bin/sh at the first line right ?
<Dread> hey guys, im having trouble with connecting to a VPN and i think it might be the router, i know this might not be the most relevant channel to ask for help but im using ubuntu so i thought i'd ask anyway
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: how do I add md5 to check in my directory ?
<mrken1> What's the command to edit a .conf file?
<unforgiven512> K99Brain: Eh, it works without having the 'fuse' module, so it's all good
<Dj_Luis> #hack.ar
<ross_> i currently have the latest version of ubuntu installed, and for some reason, it puts itself in suspension mode that i cannot get out off
<Gnea> mrken1: it's usually vi, gedit or nano
<mudsplatter> dont let it suspend
<mrken1> Gnea: thanx
<edbian> mrken1: .conf files are just text files.  vi, gedit, and nano are all text editors.  gedit is the only graphical one though.
<OttifantSir> Dread: Most of the new routers have a VPN-passthrough option, so look in your router for something akin to that first, and give the model and producer of the router.
<Dread> OttifantSir, its got a VPN option in the port forwarding section, which i've setup, its got ipsec l2tp and pptp which i've both added
<finfan> I know this might be a bit offtopic, I am from Finland and I would like to know if this phone would work in Finland http://cgi.ebay.com/G1-HTC-GOOGLE-ANDROID-PHONE-T-MOBILE-3G-TOUCH-6359_W0QQitemZ110415337323QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCell_Phones?hash=item19b544576b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1240|293%3A1|294%3A50
<Dread> its a sweex adsl2 router
<finfan> I would most certainly be happy if someone could tell me
<Dread> i'll get the model
<Dread> sweex MO200UK
<mattgyver> I cannot point to my server by hostname, anyone know how to fix this?
<poningru> finfan, hmm
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: can't output "~/Desktop$ myscript.sh >~/Desktop/test11.txt
<ubuntunewbie> bash: myscript.sh: command not found
<ubuntunewbie> "
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html , you are better of checking here
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: too complicated over IRC
<K99Brain> unforgiven512, so you was right. fuse is included in the kernel, now
<finfan> poningru: ?
<OttifantSir> Dread: I'll be honest and say I haven't done any VPN myself, but as I understand it, pptp is ONE way of ensuring VPN passthrough, while l2tp is another. They don't work together. But still my initial comment is accurate: Give as much info as you can about the hardware and the connection as you have. Apart from usernames and passwords of course.
<poningru> finfan, looking
<finfan> ahh thank you for taking my case
<ross_> can anyone please help me? my computer (with latest version of ubuntu) puts itself on suspension on its own
<finfan> because I am a noob
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: HEY WAIT!!
<OttifantSir> mattgyver: You might be able to point to server by hostname by adding its IP to the /etc/hosts file thus: 192.168.0.1  servername then a line-break
<Tartin> Anyone know of any guides to set up an popcorn hour to work with a PC running Ubuntu in the same network?
<mattgyver> OttifantSir, should i be putting its IP, or the ip to the router?
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: md5sum /media/cdrom/* > ~Desktop/test11.txt
<mattgyver> OttifantSir, its already listed on /etc/hosts
<tomay> hi every body
<tomay> ubuntu is now successfully installed on my PC
<sirjoebob> i need a screenlet that shows now playing info for Amarok 2. Anybody?
<OttifantSir> mattgyver: Then I don't really know. It's just something I picked up from a HowTo on NFS-setup. If DNS goes down, it should still work if the IP-adress of the server is in the hosts-file. If it is, and you can't to it by name, then ask again.
<R0ncoToke> tomay, Congratulations. Have fun with it!
<mattgyver> OttifantSir, Well thanks for the info anyway!
<philtar> Hi
<willm> Tartin: you might want to have a look at http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10215
<warddr> is there noone around who know how much ram i need for ubuntu lamp?
<philtar> I'm trying to compile UnrealIRCD from source. Does it matter whether I'm on a 32bit system or a 64bit one?
<willm> warddr: how much ram do you have in your box now?
<philtar> warddr: Chances are if ubuntu runs fine than LAMP will be alright
<Tartin> willm: thanks, I'll have a look :)
<willm> tartin: np
<warddr> willm, philtar I am thinking about a VO
<R0ncoToke> sirjoebob, Make your own .conkyrc
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: md5sum /media/cdrom/* > /home/-username-/Desktop/test11.txt
<warddr> *vps:  http://www.ramhost.us/?page=virtual-dedicated-server    , the nano if it works
<sirjoebob> R0ncoToke, Trying to do everything all screenlets. Plus I would like album art to display as well
<Tim1> does ubunto cd comes with  ntfs-3g
<poningru> finfan, did you get all that?
<linduxed> what is the purpose of automatically creating a new group with the same name as the user created?
<Scunizi> warddr: if you're running the server and not a desktop environment then 256m otherwise you'll need 384+ for the desktop gui environment
<R0ncoToke> sirjoebob, Conky does the text. No idea about the album art.
<VCoolio> Tim1: it's in the repos but not installed by default
<warddr> Scunizi, than I'll look for another vps :D
<eoeas> linduxed: only happens on the first time, cause first groups are system ie root, dhcp, etc ..
<low_key> hey all, how can i get dmraid to load during boot up?
<MindVirus> Every time I log in, Glipper errors and tells me it cannot be loaded.
<MindVirus> But then I run "killall gnome-panel" and it works.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<AfterTech> whoa
<berty642> Hi al i am using ubuntu 9.04 and loving, could somebody point me towards a guide to get my mouse side buttons to work on nautilus ie back and forward, they work on firefox ok, Thanx
<alteregoa> Life is a sexually transmitted disease
<eoeas> low_key: install the packet, should happen automatically
<AfterTech> berty642: google
<linduxed> eoeas: nono... ive got this webmin system that has a standard option to create those groups when setting up a new user...
<berty642> already did
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<tomay> bye
<willm> beryt642: what mouse is it?
<AfterTech> what's your problem MindVirus
<MindVirus> Every time I log in, Glipper errors and tells me it cannot be loaded.
<snarkster> what is the kernel parameter for 720x480
<MindVirus> But then I run "killall gnome-panel" and it works.
<OttifantSir> MindVirus: If you don't need gnome-panel, find it, it's a short-cut somewhere I don't remember now. Cut and paste it to your home-dir, and it won't load on boot-up anymore. But you still have it for later if you need to.
<low_key> eoeas: i installed dmraid via packet and everything is working, but initramfs drops to shell and i have to "dmraid -ay" then exit to continue boot up
<MindVirus> Dude, I need gnome-panel.
<poningru> !google AfterTech
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alteregoa> [Google] #1 A Year After 'Tech Tax' Scare, Maryland Firms Follow Up With ... ( http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/02/22/AR2009022202148.html )
<alteregoa> [Google] Desc: A year ago, Maryland technology companies were holding rallies and pushing a last-minute lobbying campaign at the State House as they tried to persuade ...
<willm> Mindvirus: havve you tried updating
<FloodBot2> alteregoa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus> Gnome-panel automatically restarts after getting killed.
<MindVirus> willm, I'm always fully updated.
<poningru> !google | AfterTech
<ubottu> AfterTech: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<alteregoa> [Google] #1 A Year After 'Tech Tax' Scare, Maryland Firms Follow Up With ... ( http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/02/22/AR2009022202148.html )
<AfterTech> !google what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google what?
<alteregoa> [Google] Desc: A year ago, Maryland technology companies were holding rallies and pushing a last-minute lobbying campaign at the State House as they tried to persuade ...
<FloodBot2> alteregoa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alteregoa> [Google] #1 RSS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS )
<debac1e> MindVirus: does glipper give an error message?
<arrrghhh> can anyone help me load sound from the console?  i don't have a gui.
<MindVirus> debac1e, yes, it says that it can't be loaded.
<berty642> willm its a labtec laser mouse
<unop> berty642, here's a workaround - http://gaarai.com/2009/02/13/navigate-in-ubuntu-nautilus-using-the-mouse/
<debac1e> MindVirus: is that gnome-panel saying it can't be loaded, or glipper? and there's no other information? :(
<berty642> thankyou unop much appreciated
<MindVirus> debac1e, I believe it's gnome-panel.
<om26er> any1 plz help me. my side pane icons are very small and can't find a way to make em big.(every other icon is normal)
<MindVirus> debac1e, because it's the same window it uses to tell me that other applets crashed before.
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: sorry , reading the bash how to , more complicated and confusing
<MindVirus> *used
<UnderSampled> Hello. How do I mount an image created by ddrescue?
<eoeas> low_key: 2 options= install into kernel via modules-assistant or try changing fstab from using UUID to /dev/sdaX
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: did what you told me on md5 but cannot work on a directory
<Morpheus`> Hi
<UnderSampled> Morpheus`: Hi
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: This works, i tried it: 5sum /media/cdrom/* > /home/ubuntunewbie/Desktop/test11.txt
<Morpheus`> Is this possible to check list of availble IPs ?
<willm> Hi morpheus
<Morpheus`> (:
<R0ncoToke> Morpheus`, Google.
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: This works, i tried it: md5sum /media/cdrom/* > /home/ubuntunewbie/Desktop/test11.txt
<poningru> UnderSampled, do a mount -o loop
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: but directory doesn't work
<low_key> ok, i'll try that, thanks
<poningru> or right click on it and open with archive mounter
<OttifantSir> UnderSampled: If it's an .iso, personally I'd use GmountISO. It
<OttifantSir> 's in Add/Remove
<Morpheus`> R0ncoToke: I wouldn't ask before trying with google :p
<unop> Morpheus`, check the list of IPs against what?
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: don't worry, dirs won't be added ;-)
<Morpheus`> unop: Check the list of avaible IP addresses
<unop> Morpheus`, that doesn't make much sense - please explain.
<R0ncoToke> Morpheus`, Connected to your system ?
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: : Is a directory
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: you can't use --> ~
<MindVirus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glipper/+bug/181435
<MindVirus> That's the bug.
<om26er> plz help me enlarge sidepane icons any1
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: huh ?
<Morpheus`> unop: Check the list of avaible IP adresses that I can bind to ..? :p
<debac1e> MindVirus: there's a way to run glipper where it's not an applet (remember seeing it when I installed glipper a few days ago), you might be able to get better error information that way
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: I wanted it to check inside the directory too
<MindVirus> debac1e, I don't need it as a non-applet.
<om26er> help...!
<firestorm> Hi there. What is the default clock application that is displayed in Ubuntu when logged in via GDM?
<willm> whats up om26er?
<debac1e> MindVirus: I understand, but you do need better error information than "it doesn't work"
<MindVirus> debac1e, the link has all the information possible.
<MindVirus> It has bonobo stack traces.
<UnderSampled> OttifantSir: An error occurred
<R0ncoToke> om26er, Are you using any particular theme ?
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: dunno more bashing than this :-(
<unop> Morpheus`, sorry, i'm not following - what is this list of IP addresses? how did you get it?
<Morpheus`> unop: That's my question :p
<OttifantSir> UnderSampled: Which error? It needs a directory to mount to. Personally I make a directory ISO on my desktop to mount to. But there are command-line options that do a better job. I'm just lazy;-)
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: oh , is ok , you already help me very much , keeping track on my problem :-)
<arrrghhh> anyone know of a good "jukebox-like" program that doesn't require a X server?  something that'd run headless and could be controlled from a webui?
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: many thanks to you ;-)
<Morpheus`> When a system has more than one IP address to use
<Morpheus`> And I want to check the list of all working IPs
<UnderSampled> OttifantSir: no, not that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/222138/
<unop> Morpheus`, ifconfig -a
<Morpheus`> thanks!
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: you welcome :)
<daniele__> hi, is there a samba GUI?
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: in case you found any extra bash , hope you can help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206962
<snarkster> ubottu knows noting about kernel parameters
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: Thank you very much ;-)
<UnderSampled> Daniele__: yes. nautilus natively integrates with samba
<snarkster> ubottu kernel parameters
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<berty642> unop thankyou very much for taking the time to help, works like a charm :)
<unop> berty642, i found that on 'google' :)
<UnderSampled> !kernal parameters
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VCoolio> firestorm: I think that is just 'date' with parameters; it is called in the .xml file in the gdm-theme
<izap> my nvidia drivers arent working :(
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: cool, will let you know if i stumble on something
<berty642> lol i was out of mt depth looking at other guides
<homy> Hi! In Openoffice impress 3.1, how can I apply an animation to a cell or some text in a table and not the whole table? If I select a cell and add an animation, it adds the animation to the whole table and not just the cell!
<R0ncoToke> izap, errors ?
<daniele__> UnderSampled: tnks, but i'm looking for a configuration tool for samba
<firestorm> VCoolio: OK. How can I choose whether to display it or not?
<berty642> ive only been using ubuntu about a month and was told to use a program to set the mouse buttons it never worked
<UnderSampled> OttifantSir: any ideas?
<spider48014> hi, anyone whou uses download helper on firefox, please?
<acidburn> hi guys
<eoeas> daniele__: Gadmintools or gsambad
<OttifantSir> UnderSampled: I'm sorry, but I'm a rather newbie myself. What I understand of that paste, is that there is an unsupported filesystem in the .iso. Something you haven't installed modules for.
<VCoolio> firestorm: go to /usr/share/gdm/themes, go into folder of your theme, open the .xml file with sudo nano or gksudo gedit and modify
<acidburn> ubuntu is a pretty kewl guys and not afraid of anything
<izap> Hi, when i try to mount a cd using "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/CD" i get this error: http://www.pastebin.org/3009
<rodd> hi where can i get gthread 2.4.0 for ubuntu/
<rellik> I'm having serious issues with grub..  I added a new HDD (the preexisting HDDs were unchanged).  Now whenever I boot I get a grub "Error 15 -- File not found" error.  I have seen a ton of google hits about how to fix this, but not one has worked.  I even did a full reinstall and I'm stilling getting error 15.  anyone have any idea how to fix this, or at least how to debug it?
<Frozenball> [ 22:03.33 ]- -[ ¤ ]- -[ DCC send request from (acidburn)/(0.0.0.0) received. Trying to get ("IM12ANDWHATISDIS.exe")/(0B) through port (0)... ]-
<Frozenball> What is this?
<daniele__> eoeas: thanks, now i try them
<firestorm> VCoolio: OK ... but I thought there would be an option in 'startup applications' or somewhere similar to say whether to show it or not?
<Frozenball> acidburn?
<eoeas> daniele__: good luck
<VCoolio> firestorm: no, it is themed in that file, themes are all different, no gui to rule them all I think
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: Thanks again , gtg now , will keep finding bash tomorrow thanks ;-)
<daniele__> eoeas: it doesn't sound good.. :)
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macman_> hey all quick question .. i just downloaded an avi and it is in spanish .. there anyway to download something that can transulate the audio to english ?
<R0ncoToke> SWAT can be used to configure SAMBA.
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: don't worry, besides solving your problem, you'll also learn a strong script - good luck
<ikonia> macman_: translation programs don't exist at that level
<firestorm> VCoolio: do you know the default filename for it under the themes directory?
<R0ncoToke> macman_, I think you have to live on with english subtitles.
<eoeas> daniele__: why?
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: yeh , starting to learn ubuntu linux command now hope to improve myself
<daniele__> "good look".. it seem it will be an hard work
<Howdy> how do i connect to my own irc server??
<VCoolio> firestorm: check in the system > preferences > login window for the name;
<izap> Hi, when i try to mount a cd using "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/CD" i get this error: http://www.pastebin.org/3009
<ikonia> Howdy: if you don't know how to use the client, running a server is not a good idea
<eoeas> daniele__: naaaah! just being polite :)
<R0ncoToke> Howdy, 1st you have to create one.
<doseryder> If i replace a hardy heron repo with a jaunty jackalope repo would it work
<VCoolio> firestorm: or did you mean the .xml file name?
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: I myself need to write something that sorts my music
<firestorm> VCoolio: the XML filename
<VCoolio> firestorm: I think just <theme>.xml
<ikonia> doseryder: replicating a repo is just cloning a repo, it has no influnce on the OS used to replicate it
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: music ?
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: music script midi piano ?
<VCoolio> firestorm: there will be just one in every theme folder
<R0ncoToke> eoeas, Sort it in which order ?
<rellik> I'm having serious issues with grub..  I added a new HDD (the preexisting HDDs were unchanged).  Now whenever I boot I get a grub "Error 15 -- File not found" error.  I have seen a ton of google hits about how to fix this, but not one has worked.  I even did a full reinstall and I'm stilling getting error 15.  anyone have any idea how to fix this, or at least how to debug it?
<LordMetroid> Anyone who have any experience of how much slower Ubuntu is on a single-core Atom N230 compared to a dual core N330?
<snarkster> kernel parameter for 720x480
<doseryder> ikonia: i mean in source.list
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: yeah, relocate files according to type ie .mp3 .wav
<ikonia> doseryder: then no - it won't work ,you can't / shouldn't mix repo's
<Error323> you guys also got sth from acidburn? some exe file?
<ikonia> rellik: you have changed the disk layout, do you get the grub menu (first question)
<ikonia> Error323: don't worry about it - he's gone
<firestorm> VCoolio: OK I see the Edubuntu.xml file does have a 'hostname and clock' section ... problem for me is that there is no docked application clock display and am trying to work out how to get a clock displayed
<doseryder> ikonia: ugh... the nvidia driver available in the version of jockey-gtk would solve my problem
<Error323> ikonia: allright, cool
<rellik> ikonia, nope, no grub menu
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: oh, bear one thing in mind, the "find" command searches sub dirs as well
<VCoolio> firestorm: ok so you don; t have a clock but you want one?
<ikonia> rellik: ok - so what has happened is the partition that your /boot file system is on has been re-orginised due to the new disk, hence why it can't be found to give you the menu
<firestorm> VCoolio: yup
<ikonia> rellik: you'll need to re-install grub to the mbr pointing at the correct partition
<rellik> ikonia, it was and still is sdb1
<ikonia> !grub > rellik
<ubottu> rellik, please see my private message
<eoeas> R0ncoToke: just putting all music from several dirs into one folder
<ikonia> rellik: grub doesn't use "sdb1" for references
<lesshaste> how can I install a ubuntu package on web page by clicking on it?
<ikonia> rellik: the OS named disks and how grub names disk are quite different
<ikonia> lesshaste: what package do you want ?
<rellik> ikonia, yeah, it's using UUID..  which I figured wouldn't change..  but maybe they do?
<R0ncoToke> eoeas, :)
<glitsj16> lesshaste: sudo apt-get install apturl
<lesshaste> ikonia, flvstreamer.. I just want to click on it and install it :)
<kevor> alex-weej: where you at? :P
<ikonia> rellik: it's not using a uuid for the mbr
<izap> Hi, when i try to mount a cd using "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/CD" i get this error: http://www.pastebin.org/3009
<lesshaste> glitsj16, that's installed it seems
<ikonia> lesshaste: you need to download it and install it,
<alex-weej> kevor: ?
<emanux> How to connect evolution to Microsoft Exchange 2007?
<kevor> alex-weej: sorry, wrong channel :D
<lesshaste> ikonia, firefox used to ask me if I wanted to install package with some tool
<ikonia> lesshaste: there are web services that can interact with dpkg/apt
<rocky_> hello, I'm on a laptop running ubuntu 9.04, connected to a wpa network, and want to share my connection using a usb dongle.... the wireless card in the lappy is a bcm4311 and the usb dongle is a netgear wg111v2.. the only reason I'm wanting to do this is because the nintendo DS doesn't support wpa
<VCoolio> firestorm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/222150/
<lesshaste> ikonia, dkpg-deb or something like that
<ikonia> lesshaste: yes, that sounds familier
<glitsj16> lesshaste: entering "apt:flvstreamer" in your location bar doesn't work?
<sbradley33> I'm having a hard time getting my webcam to work.  I've checked the compatibility list and it is listed
<dakarn> my buddy logs into gnome, even failsafe gnome from sessions window. and everything displays correctly but slowly after time everything turns black. menu, icons, windows, everything
<sbradley33> I'm just not sure how to install the driver
<rellik> ikonia, thanks for the link..  I'll read through that, though it looks identical to the things I've already been trying from other sites
<coz_> emanux,   here is one link   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549648
<Slart> dakarn: the fade out that happens just before gnome-screensaver kicks in?
<horacio> hellow
<ikonia> rellik: keep in mind, that to the OS your disks haven't changed, but to the bios your disks have, there is a new one
<ikonia> rellik: that's the key
<lesshaste> glitsj16, nope.. try it :)
<dakarn> slart: no it's not a fade out, it's like all the parts of the window manager start turning black =/
<VCoolio> firestorm: you can copy the folder to your desktop to mess around without root permissions; and you can use "gdmthemetester" to check what it looks like
<Slart> dakarn: it happens on a live cd?
<coz_> emanux,  another   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/24/use-evolution-with-microsoft-exchange-ubuntu-606-610/
<rellik> ikonia, I figured at least a full reinstall would fix the issue, by reinstalling and reconfiguring grub
<firestorm> VCoolio: thanks for the snippet. My .xml already has that section though but doesn't supppply
<R0ncoToke> sbradley33, Please google with your web cams make and model.
<rellik> ikonia, but I still get it =/
<ikonia> rellik: don't need a full re-install, just re-apply grub to the mbr, but this time pointing at the correct partition for /boot
<dakarn> slart: it's installed. he was messing with compiz settings and now it seems like his video card is bugging out
<rellik> ikonia, yeah, but I *did* a full reinstall, and it didn't change anything
<glitsj16> lesshaste: using apturl only works as another frontend to dpkg, if flvstreamer isn't in any standard repo, it will never work i believe
<ubuntunewbie> eoeas: ok thanks for tell , gtg now see you guys
<swobou> greetings channel, when i install ubuntu on my computer, it auto-detects the video card and monitor in a very nice way, making a detailed and effective xorg.conf file. how can i reproduce that autodetect sequence ? "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and "Xorg -configure" do not seem to yield similar results.
<ikonia> rellik: that's quite possible
<lesshaste> glitsj16, right.. I just want to add a helper I think for firefox
<eoeas> izap: because hdb can only be harddrive, which is not ISO9660
<VCoolio> firestorm: either the code is wrong or the text is the same color as the background then, wouldn't know what else
<lesshaste> glitsj16, just not sure what the helper app should be
<eoeas> ubuntunewbie: see ya
<sbradley33> ph
<firestorm> VCoolio: probably the latter ... will change the colour and see what happens next time i log out / in ... many thanks!
<Slart> dakarn: your friend could check if it still happens when he/she disables compiz and uses only metacity. If that fixes things I would start by resetting compiz.. not sure how to do that but uninstalling it and then reinstalling it might do it if you use the --purge option (or select remove completely) in synaptic
<glitsj16> lesshaste: if you have apturl installed, you can point firefox to use that as helper app through the firefox preferences
<glitsj16> lesshaste: point it to "apturl"
<VCoolio> firestorm: paste your xml file in the pastebin, I could check (not that I'm an expert, but still)
<eoeas> izap: try:  sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/CD
<dakarn> slart: i'm in a virtual console and i'm going to sudo apt-get purge compiz
<Slart> dakarn: do that
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: I use Opera myself, and changing that setting is much easier there, but when you click on the file, you have the option of opening with a program, or storing it to disk. Can't you choose to "Open with another program..." and then type in "gdebi". And then ask it to do that automatically from now on?
<firestorm> VCoolio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/222153/     note that my colour is #ffffff .... I have a white/light grey background on my menu bar ... not sure if that is the issue?
<dakarn> slart: k compiz is purged
<Slart> dakarn: ok, then reinstall it
<Evelina> I'm trying to set up a planetplanet feed aggregator but I can't figure out how to filter content. Anyone know hot to achieve filtering using planetplanet?
 * R0ncoToke wishes every one in the Indian time zone, " goodnight "!
<philf> using aMSN, trying to view the other persons webcam, and/or recieve files, can't do either, I've forwarded the ports (according to google the port #s) on the router, and tried to open them on the UFW, but still can't do either..any thoughts?
<R0ncoToke> philf, Im stuck with the same problem.
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, right but what is the appropriate tool
<lesshaste> glitsj16, oh.. ok
<ikonia> philf: the msn protocol changes a lot, it is possible there is a current incompatability - just possible
<VCoolio> firestorm: could be, ffffff = white
<dakarn> slart: i just killed the compiz stuff running, purged, and exited the virt console and now it's gnome running. everything looks good. ty
<eoeas> R0ncoToke: more like good morning ;-)
<R0ncoToke> philf, I am now using virtual box to run windows and video chat in it. :(
<firestorm> VCoolio: have changed it to #000000 ... will find out after a log out / log in :-)
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: gdebi is the one usually used when installing a package graphically outside of Synaptic
<Slart> dakarn: ok, I think you can reinstall compiz if you want.. but running on metacity isn't bad either
<philf> R0ncoToke: can you send files? I can with no issues...maybe as ikonia says, incompatible..
<R0ncoToke> Any ways to successfully work out video and voice chat for in pidgin ?
<Duditz> what is Ubuntu?
<VCoolio> OttifantSir: gdebi-gtk or it won't have a gui?
<dakarn> slart: i believe all this happened because his laptop is ~10 years old and he's trying to enable all the effects on compiz. so i think i'm going to stay like this
<ikonia> Duditz: a linux distribution
<ikonia> Duditz: http://www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu |  Duditz
<ubottu> Duditz: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Slart> dakarn: sounds like a wise decision =)
<R0ncoToke> philf, It sure is incompatible but we got to find a way to do it.
<firestorm> VCoolio: thanks again !!
<ikonia> R0ncoToke: msn is a closed protocol, so there are regular compatability breaks
<VCoolio> firestorm: was that it?
<nexTac> (j kruzi
<eoeas> Duditz: they say windows is better, but i still like it :-X
<R0ncoToke> ikonia, I cant do it in yahoo as well as google.
<Duditz> (sorry poor english) I am currently using Fedora ... but in the lastest version the ATI driver not works ... in the lastest version of ubuntu ATI driver works?
<OttifantSir> lesshaste, VCoolio: Apparently, the command is as you say: gdebi-gtk
<glitsj16> lesshaste: setting that pref in firefox will make apturl work, but to get flvstreamer you will have to either look for and add a PPA repository (search for one at launchpad.net) or download a .deb for your ubuntu version at http://www.very-clever.com/download/nongnu/flvstreamer/linux/
<ikonia> R0ncoToke: yahoo is also a closed protocol, and the same applies
<ikonia> R0ncoToke: not sure about google, what application are you using to see video in google
<sebsebseb> eoeas  Duditz   it depends on the user and what programs they want to run which operating system is better for them
<sebsebseb> Duditz: that's odd you  apparantly use Fedora, but didn't know what Ubuntu was
<eoeas> sebsebseb: true, shoudn't be confused with religion :-D
<philf> ikonia: so there is no possible solution to this?
<LordMetroid> Hmm, my mouse and keyboard has suddenly stopped working randomly as of lately
<LordMetroid> Now I can not use the left mouse button anymore
<sbradley33> Can anyone walk me through installing a driver for a webcam?
<Duditz> I am say ... what's is signified of 'Ubuntu'
<LordMetroid> A few seconds ago I had no control over the keyboard neither
<ikonia> philf: didn't say that
<Duditz> word Ubuntu
<ikonia> Duditz: read the webpages given to you
<R0ncoToke> ikonia, How come then Empathy says " Empathy is an instant-messaging(chat) program which supports text, voice, video, file transfers, and inter-application communication(tubes) over many different protocols(AIM, MSN, Google/Jabber, Facebook, SIP, yahoo, etc). "
<Duditz> but my english is very poor LoL ... I am speak great only portuguese
<sebsebseb> Duditz: ok what's your language?
<Duditz> portuguese
<OttifantSir> Duditz: Ubuntu is sometimes understood to mean "Humanity towards humanity"
<Duditz> Brazil
<ikonia> R0ncoToke: it supports that functionality - not with every protocol though
<philf> ikonia: sorry no disrespect there, thought that was what you meant
<sebsebseb> !br |  Duditz
<ubottu> Duditz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wuselgrube> msg nrv|v|lucy-lu xdcc send #4
<R0ncoToke> ikonia, I tried everything, nothing works out.
<ikonia> R0ncoToke: how would it support video chat with facebook for example
<Duditz> great! I am join to -BR .. thanks
<ikonia> philf: not at all, no offesne taken
<sebsebseb> Duditz: np
<ikonia> philf: I've seen amsn for example work with msn video - but then fail 2 days later due to the protocol changes from microsoft
<spasticteapot2> I'm having some trouble with the onboard video on my VIA chipset.
<dakarn> Slart: i don't use gnome -- is there a startup script to load metacity?
<R0ncoToke> ikonia, :D
<OttifantSir> I can't mount NFS-shares. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and every other time I have had to do it, it's worked immediately. From my laptop(wifi) I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221741/ when I run rpcinfo -p <server>, but on wired media-PC it hangs. I am connected to a SAMBA-share on the server, and can watch lag-free AVI-files, but no answer from the command
<spasticteapot2> While I do get output, it won't detect my LCD monitor and everything looks all flicker-y.
<ikonia> philf: I'm only offering one possible explination for the problem, it's certainly not fact that this is the problem at the moment, but I'd put a bet on it that it is
<Slart> dakarn: not sure how it works on other desktop enviroments.. sorry
<R0ncoToke> spasticteapot2, Which version of Ubuntu ?
<LordMetroid> There went parts of my keyboard
<LordMetroid> What is going on
<dakarn> slart: everyone should use openbox :(
<spasticteapot2> 9.04.
<R0ncoToke> spasticteapot2, The same problem persist for me, i use jaunty along with a VIA chipset.
<philf> ikonia: well, that leaves me hope at least, there are a few issues that will have to be solved before i consider making ubuntu my only OS...( I do like it better than windows..) and if any one of those issues can't be ever solved. that would put a damper in my plan....thanks for the insight though!
<spasticteapot2> @#$%@#$%
<ikonia> spasticteapot2: what's all that about ?
<spasticteapot2> I tried an AGP card - an Nvidia Nforce2 Ultra.
<R0ncoToke> spasticteapot2, No way rather than to nuke the install and go back over to 8.10
<spasticteapot2> Eh, figured.
<linduxed> when you do a "adduser foobar" and it does all the usual manouvers, is there a reversal command? kinda like "rmuser" and it does away all that adduser did?
<ikonia> philf: to be %100 honest, it's a problem that's not going to change unless you use open protocols, I know that doesn't help you, but it is a current limitation
<krzysio> hi
<R0ncoToke> spasticteapot2, Nvidia cards work out fine, all you have to do is install the drivers
<mzz> linduxed: deluser, possibly with -m, iirc. Read the manpage first.
<mzz> linduxed: err, sorry, userdel
<LordMetroid> Is Openbox very ligt?
<linduxed> LordMetroid: it is
<philf> ikonia: ok, well that is not as important an issue, could be overlooked...it's just msn having other issues that may be resolved in the future, in the mean time, having a BLAST learning about linux and using commands!
<R0ncoToke> LordMetroid, Fairly light
<LordMetroid> More so than the Xfce?
<ikonia> philf: good for you
<linduxed> LordMetroid: there are lighter, but i dont know how far you want to go
<LordMetroid> Running on Atom
<linduxed> LordMetroid: its lighter afaik than xfce
<LordMetroid> Can Gnome run comfortably on an Atom?
<linduxed> LordMetroid: comfortably... hmmm...
<JStoker> LordMetroid: Yeah. :)
<linduxed> LordMetroid: havent tried, but dont expect blazing speeds...
<R0ncoToke> LordMetroid, Depends on your definition of comfort ;)
<LordMetroid> hehe
<LordMetroid> I suppose not having to wait liiike foreeeever
<JStoker> Works fine for me.
<cryptide> what is a good hardware compatibly site i can search ? XFX PVT86SWAQ GeForce 8400 is what i'm wondering about
<R0ncoToke> LordMetroid, I think it works fine.
<LordMetroid> What do you use?
<LordMetroid> You think there is a major difference between running gnome on an N230 vs N330?
<OttifantSir> LordMetroid: I would suspect so. If I have understood correctly, N230 and N330 is the same clock-speed (GHz), but N330 is a dual-core? That would mean it should, in theory, run at least twice as fast.
<Ferris-> <3 ubuntu
<LordMetroid> Indeed
<Ferris-> any decent freenode conversational channels? :/
<LordMetroid> Anyone got any experience in running Ubuntu with gnome on the N230 or N330?
<GeorgeAScott> does gnash support webcam capture for flash player sites requesting webcam connection?
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: probably not
<michelkogan> hi there
<diddy> I don't know what I did, but I am not getting notified any longer about updates. There used to be a symbol in the top panel of Gnome. How can I get that back?
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb, it was worth a shot... flashcam is giving me sucha headache with it's "unsupported format" message
<michelkogan> what symbol ?
<dayo> .
<nodnarb> right click in system->admin->update mgr->add launcher to panel
<nodnarb> if thats what u were talkin bout
<nodnarb> but it isnt there by default anyways
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: Adobe Flash for Linux closed source, but at the moment the best for Flash
<MrPiracy> i am getting that "Checking for Xgl: not present." error when trying to run compiz. how do i fix that?
<sinbox> diddy, which version have you got?
<nodnarb> mrpiracy: have u googled it
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb: i've got the latest flash from adobe, but without flashcam, flash sites don't find the camera, and with flashcam it only finds the input not the output,
<diddy> I am on 9.04/Gnome.
<MrPiracy> yes, it tells me to go to /usr/bin/compiz and add fglrx to it, but it's already there
<nodnarb> hold..
<MrPiracy> nodnarb: yes, it tells me to go to /usr/bin/compiz and add fglrx to it, but it's already there
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: what's Flash cam?
<sinbox> dunno then diddy
<sinbox> should be automatic
<rellik> ikonia, I just tried both the command line and gui repair methods from the page you linked and neither worked.. I'm still getting error 15
<MrPiracy> nodnarb: in fact, i am a bit confused here. compiz was working fine, but when i added my KVM device i had to reconfigure my xorg.conf. i am trying to fine tune it again.
<nodnarb> what kinda vid card u got
<diddy> nodnarb: There is no such option "add launcher to panel"
<nodnarb> and compiz is a file, not directory
<MrPiracy> nodnarb: it's geforce 8600 gt
<MT-> How do I edit a cursor theme?
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: Did you try !compiz?
<BlueEagle> !compiz | mrpiracy
<ubottu> mrpiracy: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: Not sure if that is relevant after 9.04 or if it's a stale factoid.
<nodnarb> diddy: you should be able to right click anything from menu and add to panel
<Veratyr9> how do i find out what driver my wlan0 is using?
<erUSUL> Veratyr9: lshw -C Network
<rellik> ikonia, about the only idea I have left is to physically swap the first two drives, so I can have a blank MBR to try
<Veratyr9> erUSUL: thx
<MrPiracy> BlueEagle: compiz was working 10 mins ago before i added my KVM device, i think it's something with my xorg.conf. i had to set it in a way i had my resolution back
<erUSUL> Veratyr9: check the info about wlan0
<diddy> nodnarb: Yes of course but there is no update applet or anything similar.
<nodnarb> hey, i'll brb. gotta throw stuff in the laundry
<diddy> nodnarb: What exactly is it called? Could you check, please?
<sinbox> MrPiracy, KVm do create problems with xorg.conf , cause they pass standard settings at boot rather than the "proper ones" so you need to hack that, but I don't use compiz so nto sure this would bear on it
<dakarn> damnit damnit :O
<berriop> how can I ﻿find an email address ﻿from a ip address?
<dakarn> how do you set window decorator in gnome?
<MT-> dakarn: watch the language
<MrPiracy> sinbox, nodnarb, BlueEagle: would u guys have a look at my xorg.conf file to see what could be wrong?
<MT-> berriop: you can't
<sinbox> pastebin it MrPiracy
<epqr> hi
<erUSUL> berriop: you can not. there is not a map between email adresses and ip's. a single ip of a mail server can host thousans of mail addresses
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb: https://sourceforge.net/projects/flashcam/
<GeorgeAScott> happy?
<epqr> Anyone know of a good app to get album artwork ?
<MrPiracy> sinbox, nodnarb, BlueEagle: http://pastebin.org/3078
<berriop> ok thanks, and ﻿from a domain name??
<rodd> epqr,  musicbrainz ?
<MT-> epqr: gnome-look.org iirc
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: heh
<sinbox> they usually are really system specific though, MrPiracy , and the latest ones just espect to get all the signals from your peripherals which is troublesome as you have to "force" it
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: so you want your web cam to work with this Flash thing?
<epqr> rodd thanks, i'll check it out
<diddy> I don't know what I did, but I am not getting notified any longer about updates. There used to be a symbol in the top panel of Gnome. How can I get that back? Ubuntu 9.04/Gnome.
<MrPiracy> sinbox: yes, i noticed that
<berriop> MT-, erusul: ﻿ok thanks, and ﻿from a domain name??
<Duditz> the Ubuntu Ultimate is a official realease of Ubuntu?
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb: yes,
<sebsebseb> Duditz: no
<VCoolio> diddy: check the options in update manager (button bottom left)
<MT-> berriop: you can just use dig on the domain - but then again - a single domain could be routed through many servers
<Duditz> thanks
<MrPiracy> sinbox: as u can see, i had to add a few commands like "AddARGBGLXVisuals" and "Xinerama" ... i dont even know what they are for, i just copied from a website and it worked with my KVM
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: if you hae enough RAM   you can probably virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu for it
<sebsebseb> Duditz: np
<erUSUL> berriop: gmail.com (a domain name) hosts handreds of thousans of email addresses
<diddy> VCoolio: There is only a settings button. But there is no option to display updates in panel.
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb: i want nothing to do with windows... and no, not enough ram anyways.
<VCoolio> diddy: or is your complete notification area gone from the panel? do you have other tray icons?
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: how much?
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: is http://www.mail-archive.com/kvm@vger.kernel.org/msg03374.html related?
<sinbox> Probably won't be able to help you with tha MrPiracy my hardware is too old to run compiz or any such thing on it but will take a look anyways
<diddy> VCoolio. I have tons of icons there.
<VCoolio> diddy: ok, just narrowing it down
<MrPiracy> sinbox: thx
<sbradley33> Hello, I'm quite new to Linux.  Windows is my bread and butter.  I think I have a driver for my webcam but it is a .gz file.  Can anyone help me install it please?
<diddy> VCoolio: ?
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb: 512rdram
<VCoolio> diddy: ?
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: I think you can do XP with that
<Snowball^> quiit
<notmyname> sbradley33: .gz is a gzip file. uncompress it with gunzip <filename here>
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb: i don't want to do xp
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: why not?
<BlueEagle> sbradley33: Which webcam (or chipset) are you using? The reason I ask is that most drivers are already availible as kernel modules. You just need to activate them.
<MrPiracy> BlueEagle: nope, not related ... i am not trying to VM or i dont have mouse issues
<VCoolio> diddy: under the updates tab in settings, do you have it set to daily?
<berriop> erusul: its not gmail.com, its dgt.es that will host just around 20 addreses
<diddy> VCoolio: Yes.
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: Then I do not know. Might be an ATi issue. I've not seen that problem with nVidia.
<MrPiracy> BlueEagle: mine is nvidia
<MrPiracy> BlueEagle: what the heck is XGL anyway?
<GeorgeAScott> sebsebseb: with the exception of a laptop running 2000pro for school stuff, and my winmo phone, i am windows free and it seems that turning to windows to get something to work instead of fixing the problem is a stupid thing to do
<sbradley33> notmyname: Thank you, what should I be looking for for the installer?
<sebsebseb> GeorgeAScott: depends what your issue is, anyway you might get some luck if you ask  about it in ##linux
<sbradley33> BlueEagle: I have the Quickcam Messanger from Logitech
<erUSUL> !es | berriop
<ubottu> berriop: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gidna> Hi
<MrPiracy> if i do SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz it works
<gidna> what's the difference between a file excuted with ./    and a file excuted just by typing the name?
<VCoolio> diddy: in startup-applications, do you have update-nofifier set to start at startup? if not use this command: update-notifier --startup-delay=60
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: GLX is 3d accelleration and fglrx is ATis implimentation of GLX.
<fusion44> hi, is there a private repository which provides a newer GDB than whats provided by default jaunty?
<OttifantSir> MrPiracy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl
<Bob_Dole> I only have 1 box that only I use which runs windows. And that's because I don't know how to overclock a Radeon 9200 SE on linux, and ubuntu 9.04 is using the free drivers, which seem to suck.
<notmyname> sbradley33: that depends. there is no standard way, but there are some common ones
<ikonia> fusion44: no
<MrPiracy> BlueEagle: so why do i need fglrx if i have nvidia?
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: Typically you do not.
<notmyname> sbradley33: I'm assuming that you have a folder after you uncompress it?
<MrPiracy> BlueEagle: and why was it working and now it's not?
<lguenhael> hello
<sbradley33> notmyname: yes I do
<diddy> VCoolio: Yes it is there.
<lguenhael> can you tell me how can I associate an extention to a bash file please?
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: It was working because you hadn't done what you did and now it's not working because you did what you did.
<sbradley33> notmyname: I'm going throught the 'ReadMe' now
<notmyname> sbradley33: and in that folder, do you have a .deb file? a setup.py file? a configure script and a Makefile?
<BlueEagle> mrpiracy: (read as: because you broke it) :D
<VCoolio> diddy: then I'm lost
<notmyname> sbradley33: the README is a great start :-)
<Guest59159> Hi everyone. I am going soon to teach computer programmation in Africa. They do not have a network connexion. Is it possible to install a *complete* ubuntu distribution without network ? On ubuntu.com I only find the web age that propose to download a cd iso image, which I suppose do not contain a complete distribution: the packages that are not in the cd are downloaded over the network.
<berriop> ubottu: ubottu what r u talkin bout, i never talk on spanish
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrPiracy> BlueEagle: but i did what i did because i needed to do what i did and i dont want to undo what i did, i just want to do something else to fix what i did before
<diddy> VCoolio: Me, too. :)
<VCoolio> diddy: what if you run the command in terminal? does it say anything useful? does it work maybe?
<Cyber_Akuma> Are there any graphical versions of GRUB, or a graphical bootloader that would be an alternative to grub? ..... and while im ad it, since grub works by UUIDs, how do I find them since no doubt they will change after I am done repartitioning my drive.
<Cyber_Akuma> currently my laptop hdd quadboots and has 7 partitions, going to reduce them to 4 and tripleboot
<ikonia> Guest59159: you will need access to an internet connection to get updates, but there are DVD images with close to full package available repositories
<sbradley33> notmyname: I do have a Makefile
<BlueEagle> guest59159: You can download all packages and burn them to a second disk or a DVD and install it offline.
<ikonia> Guest59159: keep in mind that a repo is approx 60gig in total
<diddy> VCoolio, it says update-notifier already running.
<torrentow> join #ubuntu-pl
<delicowa> Well the repo is all the package ther is
<VCoolio> diddy: ok; try to add notification area to bottom panel
<notmyname> sbradley33: then the readme probably says do something like "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make install". am I right?
<sinbox> MrPiracy, you might want to boot without the KVM, get the details of what xorg. settings are and then compare to the one you put in to use with your KVM and take it from there, sorry can't be much help on this.
<delicowa> he'll just have to get the ones he needs
<lesshaste> I get "0x883f748]Unsupported audio codec " when playing flash
<lesshaste> is there a more up to day mplayer?
<Guest59159> ikonia, BlueEagle : where can I download all the packages or DVD images ?
<peacemaker> Hey guys
<diddy> VCoolio: I did, so I am gonna wait until the next update comes and see what happens.
<Cyber_Akuma> Ummmm, can you guys even see me? Or do I need ot register my nick before you can see my typing
<Scunizi> lesshaste: is the current one missing something?
<peacemaker> I have a Problem with my Garrysmod server
<MrPiracy> what is Xinerama and AIGLX?
<ikonia> Guest59159: the DVD images are available as torrents, but a repo is 60GB - please keep that in mind. I suggest you speak to your network administrator's in Africa
<sinbox> we can see you Cyber_Akuma
<peacemaker> If im startin the server i get "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<peacemaker> fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_LoadKeyboardLayout L"00000409", 0000: stub!
<Cyber_Akuma> ok
<VCoolio> diddy: ok, sorry I couldn't help much
<Cyber_Akuma> I guess you are busy helping others for now, have several things i want to do with ubuntu
<sbradley33> notmyname: Yeah, but all it says is to run 'make install' and then to load the usb modules
<Bob_Dole> is it even possible to overclock ATI cards in ubuntu?
<lesshaste> Scunizi, seems from the above
<sbradley33> notmyname: I tried to run make install but the system tells me 'make: *** No rule to make target 'install'. Stop.
<peacemaker> I have a Problem with my Garrysmod server. When i start it I get
<peacemaker> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<peacemaker> fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_LoadKeyboardLayout L"00000409", 0000: stub!
<notmyname> sbradley33: is there a Makefile in that folder?
<diddy> VCoolio: Thx anway!!
<mattgyver> sbradley33, have you tried just make?
<MidnighToker> AAARGH!  -ok, im at the end of my tether trying to make this monitor work. Anyone fancy giving me a hand with nvidia / X0rg?
<sbradley33> notmyname: OH, duh, I have to be in the folder...*V8*
<sinbox> mattgyver, sbradley33 make-install makes it uninstalable though unlike
<nodnarb> toker, whats your question?
<Scunizi> lesshaste: aahh.. did you install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ??
<BlueEagle> sbradley33: http://www.kuhrti.de/index.php/article/logitech-quickcam-messenger-on-ubuntu-9-04/ <= this may be exactly what you need.
<MidnighToker> using the nvidia drivers, if i use nvidia-auto-select for resolution (or 1280x1024 as is this monitors native) then i get a black screen with maybe two lines of pixels at the top displaying the desktop
<Scunizi> lesshaste: also .. are you trying to play a dvd?
<ScottG> How do I add something to the applications menu?
<Scunizi> commercial?
<sbradley33> notmyname: I did the sudo -i command to get root, but I'm not sure how to find which folder to go into
<Guest59159> ikonia, thanks: I an going to search for this torrent. I think I will find a hard drive to put the repo and bring it ti africa
<Bob_Dole> delicowa, so I'm going to guess that means though it is possibly, there's nothing currently implemented to do it?
<MidnighToker> nodnarb: sorry -replied above
<enigma415> uhhh. hello?
<nodnarb> which nvidia drive3rs u using?  177, 180,?
<peacemaker> So, can someone help me with my gmod server?
<MidnighToker> nodnarb: 180 now.
<notmyname> sbradley33: the make command will look for a Makefile in the current directory. therefore you will need to be in the unzipped directory
<lesshaste> Scunizi, no.. the radio
<lesshaste> Scunizi, seems to be a jaunty problem
<sbradley33> notmyname: Yup, I just don't know how to get ther from root
<lesshaste> from http://linuxcentre.net/get_iplayer-gets-live-bbc-iplayer-stream-support/
<MidnighToker> nodnarb: version 96 gets the resolution correct, but other things are horribly broken. its an onboard card too.
<Scunizi> lesshaste: ok.. that codec that's trying to play.. is it a "real-player" codec?
<notmyname> sbradley33: cd path/to/foler/or/file
<nodnarb> yeah, i had problems using backtrack 4 (based on ubuntu 8.10) but had no problems using the actual ubuntu
<peacemaker> can someone help me with my gmod server?
<MidnighToker> nodnarb: well, this is standard ubuntu.
<Scunizi> lesshaste: from that link it looks like a propiatory codec
<switch10_> Hey what audio player do you guys use?  I'm using rhythmbox right now.  is there anything faster?
<lesshaste> Scunizi, it works in ffplay and mplayer on other distros it seems
<nodnarb> i had to remove the original xorg.conf file and replace it wih one of the other ones, like xorg.conf4 or some shit
<MidnighToker> switch10_: audacious
<sbradley33> notmyname: thank you, and I do have to be logged in as sudo -i, correct?
<nodnarb> hang on, i'll try to see what the difference was that made it work
<notmyname> sbradley33: no, you can just prefix the command you are running with sudo
<sbradley33> notmyname: ah
<switch10_> MidnighToker:  thnks I have it on my ubuntu studio install havent tried it yet though.
<lesshaste> Scunizi, http://pastebin.ca/1500398 has the output of ffplay
<Scunizi> lesshaste: I don't run jaunty so I'm not overly familure with it's audio issues.. however there have been many since the inclusion of pulseaudio.. the site seems to mention how to get it running.
<lesshaste> Scunizi, ok .. it's a codec issue but thanks for your help in any case
<MidnighToker> switch10_: its basically winamp / XMMS
<nodnarb> hmm thats odd
<switch10_> MidnighToker:  is there ipod support?
<MidnighToker> switch10_: dont think so
<nodnarb> backtrack 4 has several "extra" xorg.conf files
<nodnarb> ubuntu 9 doesnt
<switch10_> ill check it out
<nodnarb> toker, i know you have the nvidia drivers installed, but have you also changed your actual monitor?
<MidnighToker> nodnarb: tried it with a couple. works with one not the two in the house. i think its interlacing. EDID seems to tell linux to use interlacing but the monitor doesn't actually support it
<kesiode> hi all, is anyone here familiar with using qemu on ubuntu? I use it on Windows but I'm having problems with Ubuntu
<nodnarb> hmm
<peacemaker> Can someone help me, to set up a garrysmod server?
<peacemaker> I get some Errors
<sebsebseb> kesiode: I have used it before, had to do something with commands for it or something,  it can be fun when you get it working,  but Virtualbox is rather good :)
<nodnarb> is interlacing turned on in the xorg.conf file?
<lguenhael> can you help me to associate an extension to a bash file please?
<lesshaste> what is in non-free-codecs that is not in w32codecs?
<MidnighToker> nodnarb: not obviously, but xorg.0.log seems to suggest it is
<sebsebseb> kesiode: in fact I Googled'd before and found out how to use qemu
<ScottG> How do I add something to the applications menu?
<thiebaude> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<soreau> lguenhael: It is not necessary but bash scripts sometimes have the extension .sh
<kesiode> sebsebseb, when I run it under windows I'm prompted to select linux and then it boots..  Ubuntu version doesn't seem to have a gui
<nodnarb> hmm
<sebsebseb> kesiode: well Virtualbox has a rather nice GUI :)
<soreau> ScottG: Sys>Prefs>Main Menu
<sebsebseb> kesiode: that's also what most Ubuntu users  do their vm's in, as far as I know
<Err0r> hey
<lguenhael> soreau, I would like to lunch *.gibi files with a particular bash file "gibibash"
<lguenhael> you see?
<sebsebseb> kesiode: that do them
<Err0r> i can't install ubuntu
<lorenzosu> Hi all is there a way to control via Ubuntu the function of the Wifi on/off "soft-button" on the laptop?
<Err0r> "DRDY DRQ"
<kesiode> sebsebseb, yeah it's for a class and the guy said to use qemu...  I have a bunch of .bin files but no .img files so I don't know what I am supposed to load.
<soreau> lguenhael: It would be up to your file browser to handle such associations
<mzz> lorenzosu: on laptops with proper kernel support they *should* do the right thing out of the box
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Err0r> it runs the opening screen and all
<mzz> lorenzosu: I haven't looked into how much hassle it is to remap them to something else.
<Err0r> but when i choose "install" it runs a black screen
<OttifantSir> Err0r: On what machine? Laptop or desktop or Mac? Which version of Ubuntu? Desktop or Server? 8.04, 8.10, 9.04? How far do you get?
<lguenhael> but how to do it?
<Err0r> desktop
<Err0r> 9.04?
<Err0r> it runs the opening screen and all
<Err0r> but when i choose "install" it runs a black screen
<Err0r> full of "errors" or something
<lorenzosu> mzz: Unfortunatelly hp laptops have a (hardware) faulty wifi button which means if it fails you're left with no connection
<mzz> soreau: in case you care: turns out /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume has the uuid of the swap partition
<OttifantSir> Err0r: If you continue to use Enter as punctuation, the floodbots will kick you
<Err0r> what?
<peacemaker> Guys, Please help me with my gmod server. :(
<Err0r> i answered for your questions
<mzz> lorenzosu: there's a bunch of documentation on this in the kernel docs tree (the magic word is "rfkill"). Some of them are actually hardwired at the hardware level, so the kernel can't really fix those if they break.
<Err0r> do you
<soreau> mzz: Was that random or something you finally figured out?
<lorenzosu> mzz: That's what I feared.
<Err0r> do you know what should i do?
<sebsebseb> Error323: why can't you install Ubuntu?
<OttifantSir> Err0r: Have you tried to check the CD for defects on the bootup menu? Yes, you answered them, but keep them contained to ONE answer, not ten. That's not appreciated.
<kesiode> sebsebseb, I think I've got it..
<mzz> soreau: semirandom, iirc you asked me to tell you if I ever got it figured out when I was messing with resume a loooong time (well, a few days) ago
<Err0r> hmm i tried that "check for defects" and it is doing the same
<nodnarb> hmm, i don't know.
<sebsebseb> Err0r: did you md5sum the ISO?
<Err0r> yes
<soreau> mzz: Ah yes, now I remember :)
<erikk71> does anyone do much computer recycling
<sebsebseb> Err0r: burning the CD slower can help
<enigma415> is GTK+ linux's version of windows GDI+? (I don't think so, but can't find the answer with google... all my question derived from linux through google has been extremely vague)
<Err0r> everything is ok
<soreau> ! ot | erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mzz> enigma415: remind me what gdi+ does please
<sebsebseb> !install  |  Err0r
<ubottu> Err0r: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Err0r> sebsebseb it runs the install
<mzz> enigma415: I suspect gdi+ is closer to cairo, but I don't quite recall what gdi+ does
<OttifantSir> Do you remember the error messages you get? What do they say?
<enigma415> basic drawing framework for windows
<Err0r> everything is ok
<soreau> Err0r: Check the cd for defects
<Err0r> i checked
<enigma415> what is cairo?
<sinbox> [21:18] <sebsebseb> !install  |  Err0r  << this just look soooo good
<Err0r> i did a md5
<Err0r> ok
<mzz> enigma415: for arbitrary drawing you probably want cairo. gtk uses that to draw buttons, menus, treeviews and so on.
<thiebaude> !cairo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<sebsebseb> sinbox: heh
<mzz> enigma415: cairographics.org, it has a tutorial and the like
<sebsebseb> sinbox: oh I notice your from the same timezone :D
<enigma415> so what is the root drawing device used in linux (ubuntu 9.04)?
<MrApe> Hi
<soreau> enigma415: What are you trying to do ultimately?
<sebsebseb> Error323: ok so the CD is ok you say, but then you try and install and it won't partition?
<mzz> enigma415: err, I'm pretty sure gdi+ isn't the "root drawing device" on windows
<sinbox> BSt then sebsebseb ;-)
<enigma415> figure out how to install gtk 2.8 XD, and all the functions that come with gtk
<sebsebseb> sinbox: yep
<enigma415> ur right
<Trijntje> I'm having trouble connecting to an encrypted usb device on 9.04. It works fine on 8.04. Is this a known issue?
<mzz> enigma415: if you're running a regular desktop ubuntu you already have gtk+ (much newer than 2.8), although not its development headers.
<enigma415> it is not the 'root' drawing device
<mzz> enigma415: what are you actually trying to do?
<MrApe> did anyone try to install the new psb-driver from the ubuntu-mobile launchpad repo??
<Err0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Err0r> here it is
<enigma415> it is the abstaction of the root, that C programmer can utilize with more ease
<Err0r> after level 3
<lorenzosu> I have another porblem everytime I install something I get a nasty error about linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic
<soreau> ! enter | Err0r
<Err0r> after level 3 it stuck
<ubottu> Err0r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<enigma415> if i do have the latest gtk, i shoudl be able to use themes... but as it is, i do not
<Err0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall, H
<ikonia> Err0r: ubuntu only boots to run level 2
<mzz> enigma415: define "use themes". What are you actually trying to do? What things are you clicking or running? What should happen, and what does actually happen?
<enigma415> and i checked the packages installed; there are some random python-gtk* packages, but none installed
<Err0r> sorry i'm on a laptop
<enigma415> ok... let me clarify
<heinz1> Trijntje: what is your problem?
<Err0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall, here it is - between level 3 and 4. There is the stucking.
<soreau> Err0r: So the live cd does not load correctly?
<Err0r> soreau, read line before.^
<dpupp> testing 1 2 3.
<Trijntje> heinz1: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypti gives: Command failed, cannot access device
<enigma415> what i mean by theme is the window layout/color/etc, or in other words, the looks of the linux GUI
<padi999> hi guys
<mzz> enigma415: (multitasking, I'll reply in a bit)
<lillis> Anybody know of a really minimal painting program (akin to MSPaint for windows)?
<ikonia> tuxpaint
<enigma415> and i want to install new themes, but i do not have the necessary packages to do so.
<lillis> ikonia: thanks
<padi999> How can I make the computer startup while keyboard and screen are unplugged?
<soreau> Err0r: It's very hard to follow your short comments. It's easier if you place all of your question/comment on a single line so everyone isn't scrambling trying to help you in bits and pieces
<padi999> normally it blocks at MBR
<dport> Hey guys, I need some quick help. I just updated my nvidia graphics card to 96.43.13 from 96.43.10 and it goes through and I restart my X but it comes up with an error, saying it can't load the nvidia Kernel Module
<ikonia> padi999: that's normally a bios option
<lorenzosu> Everytime I install something I get a nasty error about linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic
<padi999> ikonia: thank you very much
<padi999> ikonia: that's all I need to know :)
<geysser> Hi!Does anyone know how to save the subtitles I download in Totem?
<soreau> dport: The driver didn't install correctly, or failed to install
<heinz1> Trijntje: is the device correct (checked with dmesg)? Or should you probably use /dev/sdf1?
<Err0r> soreau, i do that. my keyboard is pushes sometimes enter instead of backspace...
<dport> How can I revert back to 96.43.10?
<erUSUL> !find paint | lillis
<soreau> ! who | dport
<ubottu> lillis: Found: gpaint, kolourpaint4, tuxpaint, tuxpaint-data, tuxpaint-dev (and 12 others)
<ubottu> dport: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dport> !ubottu sorry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trijntje> heinz1: The device is correct, and /dev/sdf1 makes no difference. And on my 8.04 laptop it works with just /dev/sdf.
<Err0r> hmm
<enigma415> ok... disregard all my last questions. I only really have one. How do i install gtk2.8? I managed to add the folder 'buildgtk' in the root dir
<ikonia> Trijntje: look at the permissions
<enigma415> i added the files into the folder
<sebsebseb> lillis: Tuxpaint is interesting and really for kids,  also there are some other apps  you can find in the repo
<Trijntje> ikonia: which permissions do you mean?
<enigma415> and now i need to execute a command, "../configure --with-gtk"
<ikonia> Trijntje: on the device file, always worth checking
<enigma415> but the file or dir does not exist.
<soreau> enigma415: gtk is already installed by default. If you would like to compile source code, install the gtk development packages often suffixed with -dev
<Err0r> ok... listen, the CD is ok i did md5 check and it's ok, now it won't load the 4th level... it will load a black screen with a lot of "errors" or something like that.
<heinz1> Trijntje: hmm, I use dm-crypt a lot with usb-drives. Never faced such an issue. Thinking...
<ScottG> soreau: Whats the name of the program that launches when you click on the main menu?
<rTk_cool> can someone send me an invitation to demonoid
<ikonia> rTk_cool: please don't ask in here
<Evelina> Anyone knows how to filter posts using planetplanet feed aggregator?
<ikonia> rTk_cool: that is not appropriate for this channel
<Trijntje> ikonia: I don't know where or how i should check that, can you show me a command?
<soreau> Err0r: Sounds like the CD is failing to load on your hardware. Try the alternate installation method
<soreau> ScottG: alacarte
<ikonia> Trijntje: ls -la against the device
<enigma415> if that is so, it should be no problem to install wxWidgets then for development (C/C++)>
<^cheeky> hi, i ubunutu server 8.10 on an old machine connected to my single monitor and i was wondering if i can control my server via vnc and the server have no gui ?
<Err0r> what is an alternate installatin?
<ScottG> soreau: Ok thanks (I'm really on gentoo)
<mattgyver> ^cheeky, yes
<mzz> enigma415: again, you already have gtk, but probably not the development headers. You may be looking for libgtk2.0-dev, but for (I think) the 4th time: what are you actually trying to do?
<enigma415> regardless in gtk is installed or not... how do i install that app? (for later reference for other installations)
<OttifantSir> Err0r: I had problems with an earlier release of Ubuntu and a true server (not a desktop running as server), are you sure you are trying to install on a desktop and not a server? I got errors all the way when I did that, and it started in the same place.
<mattgyver> ^cheeky, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed on the server?
<Err0r> soreau, i tell u that the CD is running but not completely! the cd is ok i had checked that!
<Trijntje> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root disk. But i'm using sudo so it should still work even if it says root
<mzz> enigma415: if what you are actually trying to do is "develop a neat app using wxWidgets" then you should install wxWidgets (and its development headers) using apt-get
<mzz> enigma415: (for example you may be looking for libwxgtk2.8-dev then)
<soreau> enigma415: Yes, that would be libwxgtk2.8-dev package
<ikonia> Trijntje: can you do a "sudo fdisk -l $device_file"
<enigma415> my intention is to be able to use Code::Blocks + wxWidgets for GUI programming. wxWidgets depends on gtk2.+.
<Err0r> OttifantSir i checked the md5!!! it's the desktop installation!
<^cheeky> mattgyver, no ubuntu server 8.10
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I set the default program to open PDFs?
<mzz> enigma415: yep, but apt knows about that dependency, and wx is available through apt.
<enigma415> ok thank you... ill check it out in the packages area
<heinz1> Trijntje: what about sudo cryptsetup status /dev/sdf1?
<Scunizi> I have a directory in /home/<user_name> labeled "file:".. in there is Home/<user_name>/Desktop .. weird.. not sure how it got there.. can I delete it without adverse effects?
<erUSUL> !info codeblocks | enigma415
<Trijntje> heinz1: Yesterday it mounted once using this exact method, but i could not find a pattern.
<mzz> enigma415: in fact apt also knows about codeblocks.
<soreau> Err0r: It is failing to start X at the very least. When you load it next time, select the alternate installation method and try that
<ubottu> enigma415: codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 8.02-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 4117 kB, installed size 10668 kB
<mattgyver> ^cheeky, if you want to use vnc your gonna need some window manager installed in order to do it that way.  But if you install SSH you can remote into the console
<mzz> enigma415: (so try apt-get install codeblocks, possibly)
<OttifantSir> Err0r: I don't mean you're tryin to install the server-edition on a desktop. I mean, are you trying to install the desktop-edition on a server-machine? They have different hardware.
<erUSUL> enigma415: just « sudo aptitude install codeblocks »
<Err0r> soreau, i don't see any alternate...
<enigma415> ok ill give it a shot
<fission6> anyone: can i use diff to find all things listed in one file but not another, where there isn't order in either of the files, just to find whats contained in one file but not another
<Err0r> OttifantSir, no, it's a PC lol
<Trijntje> heinz1: command failed, Device not found. luksDump works though, not sure what that means
<erUSUL> fission6: sort the files first
<enigma415> thanks im installing codeblocks right now
<fission6> ok let me review
<mzz> fission6: perhaps do "cat file1 file2 | sort | uniq -u
<soreau> Err0r: It's labeled Install Ubuntu
<mzz> fission6: (although I doubt that's the sanest way to do it, it should work)
<fission6> hmm cool ill review
<enigma415> next up: wxWidgets... same method? "sudo aptitude install wxwidgets"?
<Err0r> soreau, where?
<mzz> enigma415: codeblocks pulls in wxwidgets, although not its development headers.
<soreau> Err0r: When you first turn on the pc, at the menu
<Err0r> soreau, u mean F6?
<soreau> Err0r: No
<ayman> hi
<mzz> enigma415: so if you want to use code::blocks to write stuff using wx, install the wxgtk2.8-dev package mentioned earlier.
<ayman> hi every body
<soreau> Err0r: Try F4
<ayman> can any on help me
<Err0r> I tried that "Install Ubuntu"
<erUSUL> !hi ! ayman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ! ayman
<Evelina> planetplanet uses "regex" to filter posts. Where do I find information about the regex command?
<erUSUL> !hi | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Trijntje> ikonia: sudo fdisk -l gives: Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table
<soreau> ayman: Not if you don't ask your question
<Err0r> soreau, yeah i saw that "safe graphics mode"
<erUSUL> Evelina: regex is a "feature" of many commands and programs
<ikonia> Trijntje: at least it can access the device, but the fact that it doesn't have a partition table suggests there is no data on that disk
<enigma415> i need the devel headers
<enigma415> what would be a good IDE for codeblocks? (or does it have its own GUI?)
<mzz> enigma415: afaik it *is* an IDE
<erUSUL> Evelina: grep uses regex; perl. awk; sed and many others
<Err0r> soreau?
<enigma415> kk thanks again
<Trijntje> ikonia: i know for a fact that there is data on that disk, because i can mount it on my 8.04 laptop just fine
<lorenzosu> Everytime I install something I get a nasty error about linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic
<Mike_lifeguard> Evelina: http://lmgtfy.org?q=regular+expressions
<Trijntje> ikonia: encrypted data that is
<ikonia> Trijntje: then why would it not have a valid partition table ?
<erUSUL> Evelina: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression
<mzz> lorenzosu: define "a nasty error"
<enigma415> and im sorry about my noobish questions.. im new to linux :P
<ayman> my qutison is (when i open pidgin and need to inter to room chat yahoo> pidgin sginout wht that
<soreau> lorenzosu: It's helpful if you pastebin the error so all can see it
<Err0r> there are "normal" and 3 other options
<soreau> Err0r: What are the three others?
<erUSUL> enigma415: codeblocks *is* an IDE fior C++/wxwindows
<ayman> hi help pleas
<Err0r> "safe graphics mode" and another 2 options
<Trijntje> ikonia: i'm not sure, I thought because that is encrypted too? There are no partitions on it
<soreau> Err0r: What are the two others?
<Err0r> "use driver update CD" and "OEM install(WTF)"
<ikonia> tipclappe: it's encypted ? then why are you trying to encypt it still ?
<ikonia> Err0r: it actaully has (WTF) in the phrase ?
<heinz1> Trijntje: There has to be at least one partition, even if it's encrypted
<ayman> any help here please
<Err0r> no no lol ikonia
<soreau> Err0r: OEM install is if you want to install and configure it, then finalize it for your 'customer' so it is as if they turned on the pc for the first time
<kIibunto> :)
<soreau> ayman: Is pidgin crashing?
<ikonia> Err0r: I'm not laughing, please don't make things up, and please control your language
<lorenzosu> mzz: soreau: Ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/222195/
<erUSUL> ayman: i do not use pidgin with yahoo so i dunno sorry
<padi999> I can't find the settings in the BIOS which makes it ignore that no screen or keyboard is attached. Where is that?
<mzz> heinz1: depends on what kind of drive it is. I've used (and/or seen used) usb flash drives as "superfloppy" with the filesystem directly on the disk
<Trijntje> heinz1, ikonia: Ill start up my laptop and see what i get there, a minute
<ayman> and what i can do to fix it
<lorenzosu> mzz: soreau: Notice this happens any time I do some apt-get stuff
<mzz> heinz1: (and you can do that with regular drives too, although that's not exactly common)
<fission6> hmm not working, i need to have it so it takes and input file and searches an output file and finds which strings are in one file and not another
<OttifantSir> enigma415: As far as I have understood the concept, you're asking "newbie"-questions, not "n00b"-questions. A "n00b" is someone who claims to know everything before s/he has tried to ask a question of people more knowledgeable.
<Zack1> Where should i go for help on making a site? #php is apprently under a bot attack whilst theirs only me in #website
<wolf23> Help please! can anyone tell me when i use cable usb on ubuntu client,and why it doesnot work on Winxp guest?
<Err0r> so soreau, what should i do?
<soreau> lorenzosu: And that output is from what command?
<mzz> lorenzosu: is it correct about /usr/sbin/update-grub not existing?
<soreau> Err0r: Well have you tried the very first option, try ubuntu without making any changes to your pc?
<Err0r> no...
<Zack1> yes
<enigma415> i never knew there were a difference lol! i always though noob, n00b, newb, newbie, etc, were all different ways of saying the same thing
<Err0r> i don't want to try it. i want to install it. :
<lorenzosu> mzz: yes
<soreau> Err0r: Try that. If it succeeds, you will have a gui option to install
<Zack1> Where should i go for help on making a site? #php is apprently under a bot attack whilst theirs only me in #website
<enigma415> sounds like fat vs phat... XD
<lorenzosu> soreau: Any sudo apt-get install/remove [something]
<soreau> Err0r: It is the same exact screen as would come up with Install Ubuntu
<Scunizi> If / is root then what is /root ??
<soreau> Err0r: Except, in an X sesssion
<mzz> lorenzosu: afaik the "grub" package is supposed to own that script, is that intentionally not installed?
<soreau> Scunizi: That is your root users home folder
<mzz> Scunizi: the home directory of the "root" user
<Scunizi> soreau: mzz thanks..
<mzz> Scunizi: you can normally ignore that directory on ubuntu
<soreau> Scunizi: Yes, you shouldn't need to do anything in there.. and should do anything in there ;)
<enigma415> ok so i have codeblocks + gtk+. can someone give me a link so i can start learning the language (the second time) and start programming?
<lorenzosu> mzz: No.. The only "hackish" thing I did was to modify the menu.lst file
<soreau> Scunizi: shouldn't*
<mzz> Scunizi: (because ubuntu doesn't usually use that account, so there shouldn't be anything interesting in there)
<Err0r> noooooooooooooo, it fails :( again the "ata3.01 status: DRDY DRQ" :( black screen
<mzz> lorenzosu: I don't know where that script went, but consider reinstalling the "grub" package
<heinz1> mzz: Sorry, I'm not an expert on this. I'm used to partition drives before encrypting them.
<Trijntje> heinz1, ikonia: sudo fdisk -l: /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table. But it mount fine on my laptop
<Sinatra> i really need some help here before my dad starts screaming ... whenever i try to connect to the internet via wi-fi on my dad's computer ... it takes forever to connect, then when it finally does, it like stalls out ...
<soreau> Err0r: Sounds like a hard drive communication error
<Sinatra> right now i'm trying to update the security packages
<Scunizi> mzz: soreau that's kinda what I figured.. I don't enable root on my box simply because I don't need to but nice to know what it is.... thanks.
<lorenzosu> mzz: How can I "reinstall" it?
<erUSUL> Sinatra: something in dmesg ? or syslog ?
<mzz> heinz1: I don't know about disk encryption, but I do know linux will let you use the drive without partitioning it at all. I don't know if you can put a partition table inside the encrypted drive, if you know what I mean.
<enigma415> nvm ill go google my question
<soreau> Sinatra: Weak signal or faulty wifi drivers
<Err0r> soreau, it is not the serial hard drive that was on the computer when i bought it...
<Sinatra> well he has a toshbia satealite as i do
<erUSUL> enigma415: for codeblock you need to learn C++
<Sinatra> the signal is strong, i'm right up against my router
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I set the default program to open PDFs? It's not in System>Preferences>Preferred applications
<heinz1> mzz: Don't know either, haven't tried that yet
<padi999> ah, it's "Halt on ALL ERRORS" -> "Halt on ALL but keyboard" :)
<mzz> lorenzosu: not sure, but it's probably something like "apt-get install grub --reinstall"
<Sinatra> how do i check the syslog?
<soreau> Err0r: What is it then?
<mzz> lorenzosu: weird that you don't just have that script already though. It shouldn't just vanish, and iiuc it's just owned by jaunty's grub package here.
<erUSUL> Sinatra: less /var/log/syslog
<lorenzosu> mzz: Turns out grub was not officially "installed" ????
<Mike_lifeguard> Sinatra: System>Adminstration>Log file viewer
<soreau> Sinatra: dmesg
<soreau> heh
<Mike_lifeguard> or that
<Err0r> soreau well, i am in need of space... a new hard drive... but i don't want windows on it
<mzz> lorenzosu: weird, I had it installed after a straightforward jaunty install.
<enigma415> i already understand the syntax of C++, i just need to understand the layout of the GTK functions and the linux way of operating
<mzz> lorenzosu: situation might be different in karmic though, which use grub 2, iirc.
<YBH___3> Mike_lifeguard: check your mime settings in mail cap ls -l /etc/m*
<OttifantSir> lorenzosu: I don't know if this is a wrong time to butt in, but perhaps sudo update-grup is what you need?
<mzz> enigma415: gtk+ is a c library, not a c++ one. You should consider using gtkmm (or possibly wx) if you prefer c++
<lorenzosu> mzz: Now I'm going through the install I remember it was installed during upgrades, I updated to 9.04 recently
<synfin> How can I forcibly increase the fan speed of my Ubuntu box?  It is getting way too warm for me.
<strawally> hi
<soreau> Err0r: That's fine but it needs to be installed correctly and ubuntu must have drivers for it. How new is the new hard drive?
<Sinatra> i don't see anything out of the ordenary
<lorenzosu> OttifantSir: It turned out grub was *not* "officially" installed :
<strawally> allllllllll
<Err0r> soreau i don't know. my father brought it from his work.
<soreau> Sinatra: So both of the laptops have the same wifi hardware as in the output of 'lspci'?
<soreau> Err0r: Hmm... have you already had it working before?
<Err0r> no
<enigma415> and where do i get wxGTK2.*?
<soreau> Err0r: Then it is possible it is a bad drive
<OttifantSir> lorenzosu: Well, if you have it worked out, or someone else helping you, that's probably for the best, as I have never messed around with it. I got that command just the other day for something I did, and I don't even remember what it was now.
<enigma415> 'because i do prefer the OOP
<Evelina> Err0r: Ok, thanks.
<Mike_lifeguard> YBH___3: OK, now how do I change that?
<Evelina> erUSUL: Ok, thanks.
<erUSUL> Evelina: no problem
<soreau> ! pm | Sinatra
<ubottu> Sinatra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Evelina> Mike_lifeguard: Ok, thank you for the information.
<kad> hey when i type exit on Terminal Console , Terminal don't quit it look like sleep! how i can fix this ! thx
<Err0r> no! no way. if i try to install windows on it, it will be succeed!
<soreau> ! who | Sinatra
<ubottu> Sinatra: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lorenzosu> mzz: (re)Installing grub seems to solve the problem.
<enigma415> "sudo aptitude install wxgtk"?
<lorenzosu> mzz thanks.
<Jahithber> does ubuntu supports radeon 4850 ??
<lorenzosu> Thanks all others to.
<pw-toxic> Jahithber, there are drivers from ati for linux - so yes
<jimnkristy> who can help me with this
<jimnkristy> jim@jim-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<jimnkristy> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<jimnkristy>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jimnkristy>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<jimnkristy>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> jimnkristy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heinz1> Trijntje: Weird. I wouldn't know why 8.04 does it and 9.04 does not?
<mzz> enigma415: you already have wxgtk itself if you installed codeblocks. As mentioned earlier you want wxgtk2.8-dev for its devel headers
<mzz> !info wxgtk2.8-dev
<ubottu> Package wxgtk2.8-dev does not exist in jaunty
<mzz> enigma415: err, or not. Sec
<soreau> Jahithber: The open radeon driver supports it, yes but not for 3D quite yet
<Jahithber> because when im installing ati drivers under opensuse and pcbsd it freezes
<MrApe> I have a problem with the GMA500 (aka Poulsbo) graphics driver. The "ubuntu-mobile"-Team released a driver, but it doesn't work. Am I right here to get support?
<OttifantSir> Jahithber: It should. I run a 3450, and according to the documentation it's supported.
<mzz> enigma415: ah, "apt-cache search wxgtk" says it's libwxgtk2.8-dev. Sorry about that.
<Err0r> soreau, no! no way. if i try to install windows on it, it will be succeed!
<Jahithber> ok thanks i gonna try :)
<soreau> mzz: I think it's libwxgtk2.8-dev
<mzz> soreau: so does apt-cache, see above :)
<Err0r> my father brought it in a box
<enigma415> ill give it a shot then
<kad> hey when i type exit on Terminal Console , Terminal don't quit it look like sleep! how i can fix this ! thx
<Sinatra> how do i disable this keyring stuff... i don't want to enter my password to connect every time i try to sign online
<Trijntje> heinz1: I know. Is there a way to make cryptsetup more verbose on what is going on?
<soreau> Err0r: You might try doing something to make sure the disk is actually functional
<Err0r> jumper?
<soreau> mzz: Oh yea ;)
<poningru> Sinatra, keyring stuff?
<mzz> Err0r: if the same drive works in a different system I'd md5sum the first and last few bytes and compare the results
<poningru> put it under the login keyring
<r3l1c> Sinatra:  wow linux was never lazy business
<soreau> mzz: Though I already told him about that package awhile back :p
<mzz> soreau: I know
<Scunizi> Sinatra: the keyring handles lots of permissions, not just your connection to wifi.. you might be running wpa or wep on your router.. that password is held in the keyring..
<mzz> soreau: (we both did, I think)
<lesshaste> does the "watch now" work for anyone here http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart/4od ?
<enigma415> ok i just executed the same fucntion you brought up, mzz, and i ask, what does it mean? a definition of possible packages, or a list of already installed packages?
<lesshaste> it just reloads the page for me
<mzz> enigma415: both (either installed or uninstalled)
<Hunter-M> hello all
<soreau> mzz: Do you happen to know how to bypass theat keyring crap for wifi on Jaunty? (aside from bypassing network management nm-applet stuff altogether)
<heinz1> Trijntje: Don't know, but what about trying decrypting with UUID instead of /dev/...?
<ubuntuovato>  
<Err0r> <mzz> Err0r: if the same drive works in a different system I'd md5sum the first and last few bytes and compare the results??? huH??
<Hunter-M> i am using kubuntu Jaunty and i have a problem on my webcam  i am using the gspca,sn9c102 moule and the cam is snxxx chip, when i see my image on the videoview program i can see everythign working fine and when i use skype or kopete i can see only a strip on the preview and the rest is black
<enigma415> can i define it more to tell me what is installed and exclude what is not? (if so, how?)
<mzz> enigma415: you can also use "apt-cache show libwxgtk2.8-dev" to get more information, and there are other interfaces to all this (like system -> administration -> synaptic)
<poningru> soreau, like I said just put the wifi thing in the login keyring
<enigma415> i want to fully understand the terminal over GUI
<soreau> poningru: Sorry, I didn't quite follow..
<Err0r> soreau, what with jumping the drive?
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: It seems to be coded to do that. When I hover over it, it gives me the address of the page, not a javascript or a flash-command or any other plugin.
<soreau> Err0r: However you see fit. Make sure the hardware works
<Threetimes> Hi! Does anybody know what "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug" means?
<poningru> soreau, go to applications->accessories->password and encryption
<poningru> and under password tab
<soreau> poningru: k, sec
<mzz> Err0r: I haven't been following along with what exactly your problem is, but if the same drive works in a different system I'd compare the first and last few bytes on the device. If they differ there's some hardware or lower-level os problem, not a problem with the encryption.
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, how do you actually watch the programme??
<Trijntje> heinz1: I can try that, can you tell me how to get the UUID from a device? (i'm rather new on this)
<poningru> move the auto-wireless password into the 'login' keyring
<pj> Hi everyone, I'm having a bit of problem with my wireless connection.  The wireless is up, it has pulled the DHCP info from the router and everything, but it appears that my laptop is trying to use the wired connection even when I unplug the cable.  Can someone give me a suggestion on how to fix this?
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: I never even knew about this page until you pointed it out, so give me some time to look around the page.
<soreau> poningru: wow, thanks!
<mzz> Err0r: if you don't have a different system it works in, are at all unsure about the hardware, and it's a regular ide/sata/scsi/whatever drive, I'd run "smartctl -a" on it to check its health
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, ok thanks
<erUSUL> !uuid | Trijntje
<ubottu> Trijntje: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<heinz1> Trijntje: afair sudo blkid /dev/sdf
<poningru> k np
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, you might have to be in the UK
<kad> hey when i type exit on Terminal Console , Terminal don't quit it look like sleep! how i can fix this ! thx
<poningru> kad, wfm
<poningru> what terminal are you using?
<willforreal> hey everyone, im trying to install the network card driver for a newly converted windows laptop to ubuntu server, ive got the driver loaded onto a usb drive but i have no idea how to install it. With no gui, how do i do it from the command line?
<pj> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poningru> and are you using screen?
<kad> poningru, bash shell
<th__> Hi, I have just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. I have Radeon 4870 gfx card. When I enabled the Binary Driver then rebooted my system hung with black screen but I could ssh into it and then remove fglrx packages, now it works but without gfx acceleration. What can I do to fix it?
<soreau> poningru: So just delete the entry for my AP there? or accept always?
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: Yeah, I can't watch it in Norway at least. But below the "Watch Now", there's a flash-picture with a button saying Play. Try pushing that.
<wolf23> Help please! can anyone tell me when i use cable usb on ubuntu client,and why it doesnot work on Winxp guest? is there anyidea?
<poningru> kad, which application?
<Trijntje> heinz1: using UUID gives the same result as using /dev/sdf
<poningru> kad, or straight to terminal?
<poningru> as in tty0
<enigma415> i just looked up that file in synaptic and it was not found (of course)
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, hmm.. I don't see that
<kad> poningru, default one come with ubunut Terminal name
<erUSUL> wolf23: virtualBox ?
<kad> poningru,  yes
<Trijntje> wolf23: Are you using virtualbox?
<poningru> kad, are you in gnome? or outside of gnome?
<joetheodd> Hey hey guys. I'm trying to play WoW in WINE on amd64 Linux. According to WoWWiki, I need the 32-bit graphics drivers in order for WINE to work. So the question is. where can I get those guys?
<Threetimes> th__: download and install the latest fglrx fom ati
<Err0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5691406 here it is. something like that drives me on.
<wolf23> erUSUL,  yes
<kad> poningru, in gnome
<wolf23> Trijntje,  yes
<poningru> kad, hmm thats odd it should work?
<th__> Threetimes, ok thanks I'll try it..
<florianbg> hello everybody! For a few days now I am having trouble when starting ubuntu. At each start it performs a drive check due to an unclean shutdown, even though it seems to shut down perfectly. During the check (at 93% of the check on my home-partition) it stops and says there is an error and that I should run "fsck" manually. Here is my logfile: http://www.hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=7249#a7249 . My question now: Is it sav
<florianbg> e to run fsck? I've read that I can't do it on a mounted partiton, but isn't my home always mounted? what should I do?
<FloodBot3> florianbg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> wolf23: i think that the ose version of Box does not support usb for the guest
<kad> poningru, i try to search in bashrc files and profile same thing
<waseidel> hi i have a problem starting cheese on ubuntu 9.04 this is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/222201/
<Ose> pardon?
<SlickMcRunFast> if anyone has Assultcube there are a bunch Ubuntu users playing as |BC| MAIN #2
<soreau> poningru: So just delete the entry for my AP there?
<erUSUL> florianbg: you can do it booting in recovery mode
<erUSUL> florianbg: or from a livecd
<Gnea> !vbox | Ose
<ubottu> Ose: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<poningru> soreau, no
<Sinatra> i am half tempted to install linux mint since ubuntu seems to be faulty.
<soreau> poningru: Select Properties?
<poningru> kad, go into profile preferences and under titles and commands
<poningru> kad, when command exits...
<poningru> put it as exit the terminal
<florianbg> ok I will try that... can you tell me any parameters I need if I need any? Are my files being saved? Is there a severe risk of losing data?
<Gnea> Sinatra: if your hardware is faulty, then it might not make a difference
<poningru> soreau, no put it into the keyring named login
<poningru> you do have a keyring named login right?
<wolf23> erUSUL,  so it doesnot work with the latest version?
<erUSUL> florianbg: check the e2fsck man page...
<Vubi> how can i change the permissions of a owner like myself to be like root?
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: http://www.1pic2.com/out.php/i5500_Playshow.png You don't see it, like in this screenshot?
<Gnea> wolf23: it doesn't work with the OSE version.
<erUSUL> wolf23: i think that you need the version from http://virtualbox.org
<soreau> poningru: How do I do that? It's under Passwords: Default currectly
<poningru> Vubi, use sudo
<soreau> currently*
<poningru> soreau, do you have a login keyring?
<Ose> I obviously can't hang around in this channel
<vincy> ciao a tutti
<soreau> poningru: Yes, I have to type it every time I login to connect to my wifi
<Vubi> poningru: for example im trying to have write capabilities to a folder that only root is available to do
<wolf23> erUSUL,  which one, can u give me the other version that supports amd 64?
<nicklas_> gday
<Trijntje> Ose: with virtualbox questions, you'll have a hard day with that nick ;)
<Leoneof> hello ^_^
<poningru> soreau, you are not listening to me
<Zack1> No one else i can find either on the net or on IRC knows but lets see if the people here know, Is their a php mass proxy script? Where it connects to that page with loads of proxys?
<poningru> soreau, do you have a folder under there named 'login'
<soreau> poningru: You haven't said much :/
<Gnea> Ose: not if you can't differentiate between what's directed at you and what isn't
<poningru> Vubi, right use sudo
<Ose> I can, my client can't
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, eek no!
<soreau> poningru: No, no login folder but I am only guessing I'm looking in the right place
<willforreal> can anyone help me install some drivers from a flash drive using command line
<Gnea> Ose: that's a problem for you to solve.
<poningru> Vubi, so press alt+f2 and give it the command gksudo nautilus
<soreau> poningru: Oh well, I have Passwords: login
<kad> poningru, sorry for lag where do i got u mean in /etc/profile ?
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: Then, have you installed the package flashplugin-nonfree? If not, then you're probably not going to see it.
<poningru> soreau, right move your wifi into that folder
<Err0r> look at emagister solution: "The harddisk is not good any more"
<soreau> poningru: And trying to drag it does not work
<Zack1> No one else i can find either on the net or on IRC knows but lets see if the people here know, Is their a php mass proxy script? Where it connects to that page with loads of proxys?
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, I think it might be one of my many blockers.. disabling them now
<erUSUL> wolf23: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Zack1> Commme oonnn you know you wanna tell me
<Vubi> poningru: thanks
<SlickMcRunFast> http://gwos.org/doku.php/event:start:ac:servers
<Gnea> Zack1: that's a bit of an offtopic question, should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Metalsouled> Is anyone having issues with 9.04 netbook remix after updating?
<Zack1> gnea: Ah ok thanks ill try their
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: Which blockers do you have in place? NoScript, AdBlock+, firewall? Or all of them?
<WIGGMPk> Anyone good with partitioning ?? (specifically on a RAID array)???
<soreau> poningru: I can't move it at all, I even tried unlocking the login folder
<waseidel> hi again sorry, but someone can help me with a problem with cheese
<wolf23> erUSUL,  thank you my best friend :)
<Leoneof> arghhh, 1410 users, how i will see my answer O_o
<Leoneof> ?
<Gnea> !anyone | WIGGMPk
<kad> poningru, under preferences no profile found !
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, flash block... so I disabled that and get the play button
<lesshaste> OttifantSir, now I jsut see "An error has occurred" :)
<hbsnam> hi all, attempting to install ubunt 9.04 on compaq presario 2100 laptop, have formatted, windows off, but cd will not auto run install?
<soreau> poningru: The wifi entry is currently in Passwords: default and nothing is in login. I cannot move the entry to login though
<Metalsouled> hbsnam, the easiest way i
<erUSUL> wolf23: no problem
<poningru> kad, go into the terminal
<Metalsouled> found to install is a flash img file
<poningru> do you see a menu item named edit?
<wolf23> sorry helpers! but can anyone tell me about a good p2p torrent program?
<soreau> poningru: I tried to drag/drop it there and it will not budge
<hbsnam> ok an option to consider
<hbsnam> thnks
<poningru> kad, press edit->profile preferences
<soreau> wolf23: Transmission is installed by default
<Gnea> !p2p | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<soreau> poningru: How else can I move this entry to login?
<kad> poningru, yup
<kad> poningru, thx work
<OttifantSir> lesshaste: Well, I only get that the programme isn't available in my location, so you must have other settings conflicting. I would personally recommend you try Opera, as that was what I showed you in the screenshot, but Firefox is decent enough.
<jr> quick question for you i have a seperate partition how do i get it to auto mount that partition on start up?
<Trijntje> heinz1, ikonia: Thanks for your help on this, I'm asking in ubuntu-bugs now, see if they know of any people having the same problem
<Err0r> soreau
<Gnea> jr: add it to your /etc/fstab file
<Gnea> !fstab | jr
<ubottu> jr: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<poningru> soreau, under preferences for the wifi ap go into properities
<hbsnam> giving me some story about operatin system not found, maybe windows not prop removed?
<soreau> poningru: ok
<WIGGMPk> Why is it that fdisk show's this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d74950ca6 when I have only primary partitions.. And show's "Unable to seek /dev/sda" when I have any amount of logical partitions.. Further more, why does it say /dev/sdb dowesn't contain a valid partition table when its part of a RAID0 array??????
<wolf23> soreau,  transmision is fastly, or there is another?
<heinz1> Trijntje: Welcome, sorry I couldn't help
<jr> thanks
<poningru> and select network applet and go into applications tab
<soreau> wolf23: I think ubottu gave you plenty of info
<poningru> and allow networkmanager applet to read write and delete
<soreau> poningru: ok
<Metalsouled> I'm having issues with the netbook remix after running the updater, ive had to reinstall 3 times. Anyone know anything about that?
<poningru> or you can delete it from the default keyring
<Err0r> RAID
<poningru> and then reenter it once it asks you again under the login keyring
<jr> Gnea: how do i find out which device it is? is that the proc thingy?
<soreau> poningru: This is SO confusing omg. But, it is already read write delete for both nm-applet and network manager applet
<Gnea> |raid | WIGGMPk (not sure why the partition table is empty, perhaps something or someone erased the MBR, or it isn't setup correctly, but these sites should help in finding it out)
<Gnea> !raid | WIGGMPk (not sure why the partition table is empty, perhaps something or someone erased the MBR, or it isn't setup correctly, but these sites should help in finding it out)
<ubottu> WIGGMPk (not sure why the partition table is empty, perhaps something or someone erased the MBR, or it isn't setup correctly, but these sites should help in finding it out): Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hbsnam> will 9.04 run on 240 mb memory?
<Gnea> jr: I usually use dmesg and fdisk
<WIGGMPk> Gnea: I have searched on the internet already.. and have specifically already looked at all of those sites.. which is why im in this room.. This is a fresh install of Jaunty and I have tried reinstalling several times with similar results..
<Metalsouled> hbsnam: I would seriously doubt it, but its worth a try. go to the ubuntu community and get the img file and follow the instructions. its easy
<hbsnam> thnks
<joetheodd> Hey hey guys. I'm trying to play WoW in WINE on amd64 Linux. According to WoWWiki, I need the 32-bit graphics drivers in order for WINE to work. So the question is. where can I get those guys?
<OttifantSir> hbsnam: Probably a lot better if you run Xubuntu, or any other lighter-weight window manager than Gnome.
<hbsnam> kubuntu maybe?
<Gnea> WIGGMPk: then I am not sure. Perhaps someone else around here knows something about setting up RAID that way.
<erUSUL> WIGGMPk: afaics a disk that is used as whole in a raid array does not nee a partition table. or i'm missing something ?
<soreau> poningru: Well it doesn't feel like I did anything useful
<soreau> poningru: I guess I'll just keep playing with it until it gives in
<soreau> poningru: What a pita
<WIGGMPk> erUSUL: it would still show information on fdisk
<OttifantSir> hbsnam: No, not Kubuntu. It's even harder on resources than Gnome, so OpenBox, FluxBox, IceWM and such.
<poningru> soreau, just delete it from the default folder
<hbsnam> k. any other distro to recommend running on such old machine
<poningru> and then the next time it asks you
<poningru> just put it into the login folder
<BingO> HI Room
<joetheodd> hbsnam, for an old machine I'd suggest slackware + wmaker
<soreau> poningru: How do I do that though?
<WIGGMPk> erUSUL: every disc used needs a partition table.. the problem here is that its not JUST recognizing /dev/sda (which would be the 2 discs in the striped raid).. its physically recognizing the second disc independently.. (IE: not as a RAID) with no partition table on it.
<replaced> fgreetingz
<BingO> how can we remove Grub loader from Ubuntu ???
<Socah> !grub | Bing0
<soreau> gah
<ubottu> Bing0: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<replaced> dd
<poningru> hbsnam, yeah ubuntu with lxde
<replaced> so
<poningru> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<replaced> im here to ask a humble thing
<OttifantSir> hbsnam: Here's a Wikipedia-entry on window managers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments For other distros, small and lightweight, try Damn Small Linux or Puppy Linux, or go to Distrowatch and search for some.
<replaced> http://codepad.org/3g0DKldR
<hbsnam> what is lxde?
<WIGGMPk> erUSUL: in other words.. "fdisk" is seeing 2 x 320 GB hard disc's when it should only see 1 x 640 GB hard disc..
<replaced> plz compile this for me
<jr> gnea: i need to know the /dev whatever that file is like it shows it within /media but i don't know the /dev to add it to the fstab
<poningru> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<Socah> !flood | replaced
<ubottu> replaced: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<replaced> with the options metnioned in the comment
<Gnea> replaced: no.
<Metalsouled> im having issues with netbook remix after updating. Last try it didnt show any of the menu bars or anything, just my BG. any ideas?
<replaced> umm why not
<erUSUL> WIGGMPk: the raid array dev is /dev/md*
<Gnea> jr: that's what dmesg is for.
<poningru> http://u-lite.org/content/get-u-lite
<WIGGMPk> erUSUL: not to fdisk
<Gnea> !guidelines | replaced
<ubottu> replaced: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jr> it shows the sda as the drive
<hbsnam> thnks will have a look
 * replaced having a glance
<wolf23> erUSUL,  when i am installing it shows -> <html><b>Effective UID is not root (euid=1000 egid=1000 uid=1000 gid=1000) (rc=-10)</b><br/><br/>It may help to reinstall VirtualBox.</html>
<Gnea> jr: okay, now what happens when you type this:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<jr> gnea: what line am i looking for in the dmesg does it say mount or anything of that sort?
<erUSUL> wolf23: use « sudo dpkg -i *.deb »
<joetheodd> How can I install 32-bit Intel drivers on a 64-bit machine, for WINE?
<Gnea> jr: no, it should show you what partitions are on the device, like this: [2299296.279061]  sdb: sdb1
<jr> gnea: thanks it was the -l that i was forgetting
<erUSUL> joetheodd: wine does not work for drivers only for userspace apps
<replaced> Gnea: i see no reason
<Cyber_Akuma> Would ubuntu automatically use a swap partition if it finds one? would this swap partition be usable by other operating systems? (like mutibooting ubuntu and opensuse)
<joetheodd> erUSUL, I mean to install the 32-bit driver package for Ubuntu, cause WINE needs 32-bit drivers (for OpenGL) even on 64-bit linux
<erUSUL> joetheodd: wine does not need any windows driver installed afaik
<WIGGMPk> erUSUL: Gnea: either of you know what it means when fdisk reports "Unable to seek"
<Gnea> replaced: it's offtopic and not ubuntu-related. we are a help channel, we don't go and compile useless code for random people. please visit #c or #freenode
<joetheodd> erUSUL, the Linux drivers.
<Harryy> What is the sound mixer that is used when ALSA and Pulseaudio is removed? I removed them both and all sound related stuff off my box, and it fixed my sound, yet I cant seem to change the volume now
<joetheodd> erUSUL, I need 32-bit Linux drivers on my 64-bit Linux.
<Gnea> WIGGMPk: sounds like a hardware failure
<erUSUL> joetheodd: linux intel drivers come preinstalled in ubuntu
<erUSUL> joetheodd: no need to install them but
<erUSUL> !intel | joetheodd
<ubottu> joetheodd: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<joetheodd> erUSUL, I'm sorry - are you reading what I'm saying?
<hbsnam> gbye all
<hbsnam> thnks for advice
<joetheodd> WINE can't use 64-bit (amd64) drivers. I need to install the i386 package on amd64.
<Gnea> replaced: better yet, why not ask in #netbsd?
<jmigel> Cyber_Akuma you can point both os's to the same swap partition in their seperate /etc/fstab files
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: you can pick an existing swap partition during ubuntu's setup, and it won't mind if other systems use the same partition (although obviously you need to be careful if you use that partition for suspend)
<replaced> Gnea: wtf are you talking about
<replaced> Gnea: stop trolling
<replaced> plz
<mzz> replaced: err, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Metalsouled> has anyone heard any news or reports of the netbook remix of 9.04 after running the updater?
<replaced> mzz: check a test case, to verify a reported bug
<replaced> guess what
<replaced> on ubuntu
<replaced> :)
<FloodBot3> replaced: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Metalsouled> *reports of it being messed up
<Gnea> replaced: pardon?
<replaced> FloodBot3: kthz, its called a conversation
<mzz> replaced: what bug?
<MT-> Anybody know of a really light display manager?
<Gnea> replaced: I am hardly the troll here. what's the url for the bug?
<replaced> mzz: bogus warning in gcc
<joetheodd> Is it possible to dist-upgrade from amd64 to i386 without frying your system?
<mzz> replaced: link to the bug report?
<boss_mc> replaced: I get no errors
<sinbox> replaced, no need to talk to bots ;-)
<mzz> joetheodd: that sounds unlikely, but I could be wrong
<OttifantSir> MT-: Here is a Wikipedia on window managers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<erUSUL> joetheodd: it is something not supported afaik
<replaced> http://archive.netbsd.se/?ml=pcc&a=2009-07&t=11139480
<replaced> here it is
<joetheodd> erUSUL, well I'm already on karmic anyhow. But in theory it's possible?
<OttifantSir> MT-: If I remember correctly, IceWM is one of the lightest there is.
 * Gnea sees 'netbsd' in the url, not 'ubuntu'
<erUSUL> joetheodd: no afaik
<joetheodd> In which case I'll do it anyhow. :)
<redsoxking> how do you run a usb iso image? I wanna try backtrack3 on USB
<replaced> Gnea: your ignorance surprises me
<MT-> OttifantSir: I was looking for display manager though - like xdm, gdm, or kdm
<Gnea> !attitude | replaced
<ubottu> replaced: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jmigel> replaced stop being such a loser, grow up
<enigma415> Ok. I'm writing my first "HelloWorld" app with C++/wxGTK2.8 right now, and the main reason I use a IDE (the Code::Blocks IDE in this case) is exclusively for the autocomplete. How can I turn that on? If this IDE doesn't have it, I would rather write it in a simple text editor!
<MT-> jmigel: not helping
<replaced> why are you so defensive :(
<joetheodd> replaced, are you the same replaced I know from vL?
<replaced> vL?
<joetheodd> Apparently not.
<Toast1> Hi, Can someone help me get my monitor working at a sensable refresh rate please? I'm stuck at 60Hz and the display dialogue reports that it's 0Hz and won't let me change it.
<OttifantSir> MT-: Sorry. Didn't think to the next step. Don't know any display managers apart from the ones you mentioned
<boss_mc> replaced: What error were you getting (I got none)
<Toast1> I've been trying to google the problem, but the flicker is making my head hurt!
<Gnea> replaced: what is the point of compiling the code that you posted before? why should I, or anyone else in here, bother to do that? What is the point? Please explain yourself, in full detail, without insulting anyone, if you would prefer a decent response.
<wolf23> erUSUL,  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing
<erUSUL> replaced: what is exactly your point are you reporting a bug in ubuntu? if that's the case you should go to launchpad
<erUSUL> !bugs | replaced
<ubottu> replaced: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MT-> OttifantSir: lol - ok thanks. That link is useful anyway. I'm curious about icewm - how do you access the menu by default? is it a right click or something else?
<ShackJack> Does anyone know of a *decent* audio convertor WMA->Other format (MP3/OGG) ... Sound Convertor ditches all the ID3 tags which makes it useless and OggConvert only does one file at a time... Is the command line the way to go?
<armence> Hey all, I am trying to get started with GTK development in C and python... Can anyone tell me what packages I need to install?
<sinbox> just forget about wma files, also > lossy codec to lossy codec
<OttifantSir> MT-: I don't know actually. I haven't used it. Tried Fluxbox once, but reverted to Gnome. You'll have to read up on IceWM to get the info, or ask if someone here knows the answer
<ShackJack> sinbox: What do you mean "just forget" that's what I have and am trying to convert them :)
<enigma415> 14:25 < enigma415> Ok. I'm writing my first "HelloWorld" app with C++/wxGTK2.8 right now, and the main reason I use a IDE (the  Code::Blocks IDE in this case) is exclusively for the autocomplete. How can I turn that on? If this IDE doesn't  have it, I would rather write it in a simple text editor!
<enigma415> 14:25 < enigma415> Ok. I'm writing my first "HelloWorld" app with C++/wxGTK2.8 right now, and the main reason I use a IDE (the  Code::Blocks IDE in this case) is exclusively for the autocomplete. How can I turn that on? If this IDE doesn't  have it, I would rather write it in a simple text editor!
<Gnea> !repeat | enigma415
<ubottu> enigma415: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MT-> OttifantSir: aight. I'm using openbox now - wondering what is better :P
<enigma415> ...sorry about the double post (triple post now)
<padi999> How can I know, if hdparm is running and the settings in /etc/hdparm.conf are being used? Is there a log?
<sinbox> fair enough ShackJack you shouldn't have got the wma's in the first place is all ;-)  no aggro here btw I just hate that  format, and I can't help with your query except: borrow someone's wondows box for a while
<Gnea> enigma415: no problem, you might find a better response in an actual programming channel, such as #programming, #c++ or #gtk
<MT-> OttifantSir: hm - many of these are tiling - great if you don't want full screen - but most of mine are :P
<ShackJack> sinbox: How would borrowing someone elses Windows box help me? I need to convert from WMA so I can play on my Palm Pre :)
<Gnea> padi999: hdparm doesn't 'run' like a daemon, it's used to set certain switches on harddrives, so once it's run, the changes to the hardware should remain, so just run the hdparm command on the device in question to make sure the changes have taken effect:  hdparm /dev/sda
<sinbox> it will be esier to convert wma files on fenetre box ShackJack
<Gnea> ShackJack: audacity or ffmpeg won't do it?
<sinbox> Gnea, ShackJack , audacityfirst converts to it's own format then reencodes to mp3 which I guess would not mater in this case but will be very slow
<ShackJack> Gnea: I haven't thought about audacity..... I know ffmpeg is the "engine" that does some of the conversion though was looking more for a GUI solution and something that would retain the ID3 tags...
<Gnea> sinbox: slow or not, it could get the job done
<sinbox> also am not sure audacity would retain the tags
<Robert__> Robert2009
 * ShackJack wonders if maybe that "Media Monkey" on Windows would do it... hate to have to use a windows proggie... :(
<aim> hi, can somone help me with my external hdd?
<Gnea> ShackJack: sometimes Windows Media files are best handled by a windows program, either in windows or in wine
<Robert__> hi i am using Ubuntu 9.04 and my laptop has Ati Radeon 9700 how can i find the correct driver?
<OttifantSir> ShackJack: Have you tried WinFF? It's in the repos. A GUI for FFmpeg. And you can add your own conversion schemes to it.
<sinbox> ShackJack,  if you have wine use a windoze program to do it it will probably be easier
<ShackJack> sinbox: Gnea  Thanks - will try them out... It's the usual story with some of these little os utilites... very difficult to find the perfect solution...
<Gnea> !helpme | aim
<Robert__> it currently at 1024 x768 only
<ubottu> aim: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ShackJack> OttifantSir: I have not - will take a look
<nonewmsgs> even though i am using my "high definition" built-in soundcard, only one program can have access to the soundcard at one time.  is there a fix for this or do ihave to stick in a better card?
<sinbox> ShackJack, the perfect solution is vinyl  ;-)  ( /me feels old suddenly)
<OttifantSir> sinbox: It's the best-sounding solution, if maybe not a "perfect" solution;-)
<Gnea> !laptop | Robert__ (these laptop sites have a lot of good information about your laptop and how to get video working properly)
<ubottu> Robert__ (these laptop sites have a lot of good information about your laptop and how to get video working properly): Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ShackJack> There's a KDE convertor to I haven't yet tried - thanks... Very in OggConvertor - not having a "batch" capability makes it practically useless..
<jmigel> Robert__ ATI 9700 is covered in xorg's free driver and id recommend just using that... at console type 'glxinfo | grep direct' to confirm
 * ShackJack wonders if his Palm Pre will play OGG (It should it's based on Linux)
 * hittt tries to remember what he wanted to ask
<deany> free driver blows.
<OttifantSir> ShackJack: I know there's something called OggPlay for Symbian, but don't know what the Pre runs exactly
<deany> but I have no choice.  built in 9800 in laptop
<mzz> deany: the open driver should support that one just fine, although performance in opengl won't be spectacular
<deany> mzz, exactly...
<replaced> erUSUL: i want to confirm it first, of course
<ShackJack> OttifantSir: Oh yeah, I'll try it... I just figured natch it plays it since it used the linux kernel and the OS itself is based on open standards...
<mzz> deany: (I have a 9600xt in my other system, runs compiz + composited xv just fine)
<replaced> but thanks for pointing me to linchpad
<deany> mzz, mine runs compiz fine.  UT = fail
<aim> Gnea; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7640551&postcount=14
<mzz> deany: haven't tried ut recently
<deany> mzz, well thats my point.  anything heavy it cant do
<mzz> deany: "blows" is overstating it a little though imho
<mzz> deany: (given the state of compiz in the closed driver last time I could run the closed driver at all)
<dravekx> help
<dravekx> anyone here?
<sinbox> ShackJack, if the batch option does not exist maybe you can write a script to run it in pseudo batch mode the script doitn the batch part? ( I know I could not :-) )
<deany> it can run UT and certain levels are ok, but there are parts that really grind to a halt making it unacceptable.
<sinbox> nobody but us CHICKENS
<deany> so I gave up
<Gnea> aim: you have to put the device after fdisk -l, like this:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<mzz> dravekx: nope, we're all artificial intelligences pretending to talk to each other
<deany> I could run the closed driver fine in 8.10
<jmigel> dravekx do you want all 1374 of us to answer at once?
<aim> Gnea, how do i know what device it is?
<ShackJack> sinbox: Haha maybe - Or... OR... the authors of these little utilities could maybe do a little better job in the first place and have a reasonable feature-set :P
<dtownhero> why is firefox 3.5 not in the repos?
<dravekx> Im trying to install a pidgin addon in Ubuntu desktop and cant figure out how to do it.
<soreau> poningru: I'm pretty disappointed. I don't know how I got it to login, but the entry is there now and still every single time, it pops up with a box saying network manager wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked I have already given it read, write and delete permission and I'm at my wits end. How do I get this pop up dialog to just go away?!
<jimnkristy> for everyones info, i couldnt find anything about the error "unable to mount drive" with a usb, or Camera, make sure that they do not have any special characters in the top folders.  I had a folder created with windows named" '57 chevy " and it caused errors within ubuntu and nautilis and automounting of the drive.
<deany> the only thing was having to use X11 with compiz enabled.. but I didnt enable compiz with it, as I used it to play UT now and then and watch videos.
<ShackJack> dtownhero: I've added firefix 3.5 but it'as still the "Shiretako browser"
<dravekx> Ubuntu keeps telling me "I dont have permissions"
<dtownhero> ShackJack, yeah, that's crap IMO
<nsadmin> then you can't!
<Gnea> aim: well, /dev/sda is usually the first one, so any other device is not going to be /dev/sda, and since it goes in alphabetical order, /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc would be the next logical choices... you can also check by looking at the output of the dmesg command
<dtownhero> it doesn't recognize default program associations
<sinbox> dravekx: sudo?
<nsadmin> what don't you have permission to do?
<dravekx> sinbox, I dont know how to do that. Im new. Just installed ubuntu desktop.
<nsadmin> dravekx what don't you have permission to do?
<Sh3r1ff> ShackJack: writing your own batch script shouldn't be too hard
<dravekx> nsadmin, I cant copy the files needed to install the pidgin addon. it says i dont have directory access.
<ShackJack> Sh3r1ff: True, but also shouldnt be necessary, if you catch  my drift ;)
<nsadmin> dravekx: they aren't installable from packages?
<dravekx> nsadmin, http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<dravekx> I want to install that
<linuxguy> hi
<linuxguy> is this ahelp channel?
<Sh3r1ff> ShackJack: never rely on a development team to do what you can do yourself ;)
<nsadmin> anyone know if that's available?
<soreau> poningru: After I deleted it, I logged in again and made sure to check the box that said something to the effect of, use this key every time automatically
<OttifantSir> dravekx: I just search Synaptic for pidgin, then install it as any other package
<ShackJack> Sh3r1ff: True - but not the point. :)
<jmigel> linux guy there is lots of people here, some can help you im sure...
<soreau> poningru: I feel closer than before but this is such an annoyance. Please help!
<nsadmin> linuxguy: it's a ubuntu 9.04 support channel
<aim> Gnea, that appears to execute fdisk, however theres no outp.
<aim> *ouyput
<aim> *output
<linuxguy> ok I'm looking for drivers for my motherboard.. I think theres something wrong with my USB
<Eiles> nsadmin, sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<soreau> linuxguy: Yes, it's a help channel
<Sh3r1ff> nsadmin: just the 9.04 version? damn, I need to upgrade ;)
<linuxguy> thanks soreau
<OttifantSir> aim: 3rd time's the charm, eh :-D
<nsadmin> Eiles: thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> <mzz> Cyber_Akuma: you can pick an existing swap partition during ubuntu's setup, and it won't mind if other systems use the same partition (although obviously you need to be careful if you use that partition for suspend) <---- the operating systems are already setup
<jmigel> linuxguy what specifically is going wrong?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmmm, so I would need to have a seeprate swap partition of rubuntu and opensuse?
<aim> OttifAntSir, it sure is :P
<Cyber_Akuma> how would I dod that
<jcmarini> sinbox I wanted to thank you for tour help on saturday with my brother scanner cheerio
<Cyber_Akuma> do*
<linuxguy> well I just see some errors with USB when server is booting
<nsadmin> dravekx sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<Gnea> aim: which is why you need to search through the output of the dmesg command to find it out
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: err, no. They can share a swap partition just fine, although again, be careful if you suspend them to disk.
<jetftwi> I am recently establishing new ldap sever server using Debian please help me I want a graphical ldap server administration tool to help me by my side .
<linuxguy> ohh and somehardware errors I think
<Cyber_Akuma> Because it suspends to the swap partition?
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: just tell them to use the same partition (/etc/fstab), it'll just work
<dravekx> Okay, does anyone know how to install this in UBUNTU??? Im totally aggrevated with it and Ive been trying to understand for 2 hours.
<epqr> how do i install perl modules with ubuntu ?
<Cyber_Akuma> So if I dualboot two linux oses, I can't suspend them?
<jmigel> linuxguy what happens when you plug something in... check dmesg
<nsadmin> epqr: like which one for example?
<Gnea> dravekx: like nsadmin said:  sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat   <-- open a terminal and type that
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: yes, suspend to disk stores ram contents in the swap partition. So if you suspend one linux distro and then boot the other bad stuff will happen.
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way to avoid that?
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: you can suspend them, but you need to either resume them before booting the other distro, or you need them to use separate swap partitions.
<dravekx> oh.. sry.. I didnt see that... this screen is moving fast.
<Cyber_Akuma> I see
<aim> Gnea, can I output it to a text file? its too big for my terminal.
<Cyber_Akuma> So if I have 4gb of ram I need a 4gb swap partition right?
<sinbox> jcmarini, no problems I got heaps of help when I got here so I try when I can, glad it worked for you
<Cyber_Akuma> to suspend
<Gnea> aim: sure, or you can read it like this:  dmesg | less
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: or you need to get them to suspend elsewhere. There are options, but you need to be a little careful.
<Sh3r1ff> jetftwi: try phpldapadmin
<Metalsouled> anyone know if there is an IMG file of the desktop version of 9.04?
<Lo_Pan> Cyber_Akuma: only to hibernate
<stephans> #!/bin/bash
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: no, a smaller one will work as long as not all ram is used when you suspend.
<stephans> pushd ~/DVD/
<stephans> for f in `ls *.iso`
<stephans> do
<stephans>   echo "Processing $f file..."
<FloodBot3> stephans: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> aim: and use the up/down arrows to scroll
<stephans>   HandBrakeCLI  --preset AppleTV -i $f -o $f.m4v
<epqr> nsadmin: like "File::HomeDir"  or "DBD::SQLite"
<stephans>   mv $f ~/DVD/Riped/
<stephans> done
<dravekx> nsadmin, WOW.. seriously??? it was that easy???
<Cyber_Akuma> Probably would be best to give them each their own then to avoid problems
<Cyber_Akuma> How would I do that?
<stephans> I am trying to conver in batch...
<warddr> I get an error if I try to install mysql:  http://pastebin.com/m6d993355  , suggestions how to fix it?
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: and yes, where I keep saying "suspend" I mean the "to disk" kind, frequently called "hibernate"
<stephans> convert
<OttifantSir> dravekx: That's how easy it was.
<stephans> how do I allow for spaces and parenthesis in bash?
<soreau> I would like to know how to make it to where I do not have to but in a keyring password every time I login to connect to my wifi access point. Is there a way to do this? I got as far as putting my wifi entry in seahorse Password: login but it still asks me for the password because 'Network Manager nm-applet wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked' How can I unlock it without having to type in the password from that box each and every si
<soreau> ngle time??!
<nsadmin> stephans: there are a lot of conversations here, use pastebin or pastebinit
<Cyber_Akuma> right now ubuntu is installed, and I am going to reformat the opensuse partition and reinstall that too
<JavaAtom> For some reason, my computer no longer detects my DVD-RW drive when I finish installing it. I cannot access it via nautilus or any mount commands.
<uknown> is it common for a wireless card not to work ass good on ubuntu as it dows on vista
<Cyber_Akuma> I have one 1.5gb swap partition, so I guess I need to make two 4.1gb swap partitions
<JavaAtom> What data do I need to provide to get help?
<Cyber_Akuma> one for ubuntu and one for opensuse
<_Space_Case_> help using vbox and guest os"windoze" cantt access the usb ports i have vbguest additions installed
<jcmarini> sinbox when I saw the channel on the sidebar I did not know what it was ,,, sort of private chat is it
<nsadmin> stephans: I mean you noticed this right?
<OttifantSir> stephans: If a filename has spaces, encapsulate it like this: "foo bar.sh"
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: I don't know how opensuse's install process works. If you install ubuntu as second os just create a swap partition during install (and don't tell the installer to use the existing partition)
<Cyber_Akuma> uuntu is alrady installed
<sinbox> jcmarini, yep
<Cyber_Akuma> I meant how ot config them after installing
<Joe_kErr> what is the best irc for ubuntu? anything close to mIRC?
<padi999> Gnea: about hdparm: okay, I seem some numbers but the information that is important is the spinning down. but that information is not visible there
<Bob_Dole> I use xChat
<epqr> anyone?
<JavaAtom> Joe_kErr: I'd say Xchat, yeah.
<Bob_Dole> Joe_kErr, I use xchat
<soreau> ! best | Joe_kErr
<ubottu> Joe_kErr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cyber_Akuma> one more ubuntu question
<epqr> install perl modules in ubuntu???
<EEEBull> xchat!!!
<mzz> Cyber_Akuma: create partitions if they're not already there (using gparted or the like), run mkswap on them (again unless you already have them), edit /etc/fstab to use them
<arrrghhh> hi, can anyone help me setup sound?  i don't think pulse audio will work, i don't tihink it's even installed... i'm trying to use alsa, but i get an error when i try to run alsamixer...
<Joe_kErr> thanks
<Bob_Dole> But IRSSI is the best!
<JavaAtom> epqr: one second.
<epqr> thanks
<jcmarini> gotta go catchya later
<Cyber_Akuma> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and my video hardware no longer worked, an ATI Radeon x1200, did they ever fix it?
 * Bob_Dole notes that IRSSI is command line
<Joe_kErr> i want something close to mIRC which i've used often
<padi999> irssi ftw
<Bob_Dole> Cyber_Akuma, they never will
<soreau> Joe_kErr: xchat is great for irc, pidgin if your hooked on some M$ chat
<JavaAtom> epqr: http://www.yinfor.com/blog/archives/2007/04/perl_module_install_under_ubun.html
<nsadmin> Joe_kErr: I do use xchat but I have no idea what's best... having said that, it's probably not mirc or xchat
<Mites> Cyber_Akuma: I have troubles with ATI Radeon too
<Bob_Dole> Cyber_Akuma, Well, the open source driver -is- making progress, but ATI will never fix it, because they intentionally did that
<Cyber_Akuma> Its a laptop so I don't have a choice
<Cyber_Akuma> Why would they intentionally do it
<Sh3r1ff> nsadmin: such a thing as the best does not exist, that depends on a per user basis ;)
<JavaAtom> Cyber_Akuma: Because some companies don't want to help linux?
<Joe_kErr> right now im using the default xchat gnome but its very limited...it down't show me the users in the room
<Bob_Dole> So you buy something new, and so they can focus on newer hardware. (HD 3xxx series and later, I think)
<Cyber_Akuma> .....
<soreau> Cyber_Akuma: I'll bet you had fglrx installed or still do, which is most likely causing your graphics woes. Your card is now supported by the open source radeon driver
<Cyber_Akuma> the only company I can think of would be microsoft
<EEEBull> xchat is a great starting point... but i keep hearing great things about irssi
<epqr> Thanks, JavaAtom. I'll try
<amok_> test
<nsadmin> Sh3r1ff: unless you define objective criteria... and even then best is not the best word to describe that
<Cyber_Akuma> aand MS dosen't really own ATI
<JavaAtom> epqr: Np. Best to google first.
<Bob_Dole> Cyber_Akuma, that's not it. they want you to A) Buy new hardware..and they also want to focus everyone on new hardware.
<Mites> soreau: could you explain how to get the open source radeon driver to work?
<soreau> Cyber_Akuma: AMD owns ati
<Cyber_Akuma> I WOULD buy a new card, if I could
<Cyber_Akuma> this is a damn laptop
<Tetracomm> Could someone recommend a PDF editor for Ubuntu?
<Cyber_Akuma> I hate the crappy 3d card it has
<arrrghhh> Cyber_Akuma, Bob_Dole hit the nail on the head.  buy a new laptop :D
<Cyber_Akuma> ...
<soreau> Mites: Sure. Just completely remove fglrx from your system
<Cyber_Akuma> In that case, if I buy a new laptop itll be an intel
<arrrghhh> Tetracomm, editor...?
<Cyber_Akuma> good job ati
<Tetracomm> Yes, a program that I can edit PDF files with.
<Bob_Dole> You can also downgrade to 8.04/8.10, or wait for the OpenSource driver to support your card. my Radeon X1600 is supported, at least partially.
<arrrghhh> Cyber_Akuma, that's usually what i try to go for, unless it's for gaming.  then nvidia.  IMHO.
<nsadmin> Cyber_Akuma: or other laptop whose hardware you've fully researched
<_Space_Case_> help, using vbox , guest os"windoze" cantt access the usb ports i have vbguest additions installed
<Cyber_Akuma> it was a black friday deal
<Mites> soreau: and after thats done?
<Cyber_Akuma> I didnt really have an option
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyway, right now I want to get this swap partition issue resolved
<soreau> Cyber_Akuma: Your graphics card works just fine with the open ati drivers. Try a Jaunty live cd, 3D works OOTB
<arrrghhh> _Space_Case_, if you read on vbox's website the OSS version doesn't support usb.
<OttifantSir> _Space_Case_: You have OSE-version installed?
<Bob_Dole> _Space_Case_, Um, the OpenSOurce edition of Vbox doesn't have the USB feature, and I don't know if Ubuntu supported the not-open source edition
<Sh3r1ff> _Space_Case_: virtualbox-ose doesn't have usb support, you'll have to download the other version and install it from source
<prince_jammys> _Space_Case_: try the vbox channel: #vbox
<Cyber_Akuma> Jaunty is which one, 9.04? 9.10?
<Bob_Dole> Janty is 9.04
<soreau> Mites: Make sure xorg.conf is not using Driver "fglrx" then cold boot the machine
<JavaAtom> I'm having a hardware detection issue with my IDE DVD-RW drive. Any suggestions?
<Cyber_Akuma> So AFTER ubuntu is installed, how can I set a swap partition?
<Cyber_Akuma> and how can I tell is NOT to use a second swap partition?
<JavaAtom> Cyber_Akuma: use gparted.
<prince_jammys> _Space_Case_: oh, i see you're getting responses now. Never mind.
<aim> Gnea, ok it appears to sdb....
<Cyber_Akuma> I assume if I have 4 gigs of ram then I will need to make it slightly bigger? like 4.1gb?
<sbradley33> I have Ubuntu installed through VMWare and I'm having trouble getting Linux to recognize my webcam.  Does anyone have any thoughts?  USB is enabled in VMWare.
<nsadmin> Cyber_Akuma: got both swaps formatted?
<Cyber_Akuma> not yet nsadmin
<Cyber_Akuma> im still workgin on repartining the hdd
<Cyber_Akuma> its a mess
<Cyber_Akuma> did half it it in vista but its being a bitch so I rebooted to a xubuntu livecd to finish the job
<JavaAtom> sbradley33: Well, ubuntu in vmware presents all sorts of hurdles that a normal system wouldn't have to work through.
<Gnea> padi999: hrm, that's odd... maybe it needs to be set before it shows up
<Mites> soreau: ok, thanks! I will try that
<Cyber_Akuma> right now theres just one 1.5gb swap partition
<JavaAtom> sbradley33: So, we might be unable to help you because we can't isolate the problems to one system or the other.
<Cyber_Akuma> I plan to make one for ubuntu and one for opensuse
<Cyber_Akuma> Problem is, I dont know how ot tell them to use their own and not mess with the other
<nsadmin> after installing/rebooting, you would make the partition and format it, then edit /etc/fstab
<Cyber_Akuma> and I dunno how big I need to make them (have 4 gigs of ram)
<Cyber_Akuma> so suspend will work
<Cyber_Akuma> and everything else it might need it for
<sbradley33> JavaAtom: That's what I thought.  Although, Ubuntu did pick up my iPhone.
<Andreas> Hallo! I can not speek english very well, so please be patient. I want to ask about mutt. Its running, I have no probs, but I want to choose from wich email I want to send. Is this possible or have I to change it every time from muttrc?
<padi999> Gnea: it's tricky to test because the hd in question is the one the OS is running on. So I will never be able to see a spun down status :)
<Bob_Dole> 3.5gigs of RAM ought to be enough for anybody...(not using PAE on 32bit)
<Cyber_Akuma> har ahr...
<OttifantSir> _Space_Case_: Here's a direct link for the 32-bit of VirtualBox: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.2/virtualbox-3.0_3.0.2-49928_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb If you need the 64-bit: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.2/virtualbox-3.0_3.0.2-49928_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb
<Cyber_Akuma> you know bill never really said that right?
<aim> Gnea, fdisk -l /dev/sdb still gives no output
<Gnea> padi999: it's probably not something you want to worry about unless you've done some research on ubuntuforums.org :)
<padi999> Gnea: it's just important that the config in /etc/hdparm.conf is being used, it's just one line: /dev/sda { spindown_time = 240 }
<Pit3r> good nigh peple
<Gnea> aim: even as:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb ?
<Bob_Dole> Billy Boy Gates claims he never said it.
<Cyber_Akuma> night Pit3r
<Pit3r> s
<aim> Gnea, yeah...
<sbradley33> JavaAtom: I figured it was just a driver issue, which I'm having problems installing.  I'm very new to Linux (I'm a Windows guy) and want to learn a new OS.
<Cyber_Akuma> And theres no proof he did other than word of mouth, plus he could have been taken out of context XD
<Cyber_Akuma> anyway
<padi999> Gnea: I guess, it's fine, but it's always strange if I can't test sth.
<Cyber_Akuma> So joked aside, would I need a 4gb swap partition or larger?
<aim> Gnea, hamish@hamish-laptop:/$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1
<aim> sudo: unable to resolve host hamish-laptop
<aim> [sudo] password for hamish:
<aim> hamish@hamish-laptop:/$
<FloodBot3> aim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> can someone help me setup sound?  i get an error running alsamixer...
<Brainstorm1> hello
<dragon> !hi | Brainstorm1
<ubottu> Brainstorm1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aim> gnea, tried with and without the 1
<nsadmin> arrrghhh put the error message on rafb.net/paste and then tell us the url
<Gnea> aim: won't work with the 1, only with the device itself
<Gnea> aim: make sure it's plugged in
<arrrghhh> nsadmin, thanks - http://pastebin.com/d48c2005f
<linuxguy> does anyone know where I can find a meebo plugin that will wqork on gcc3?
<JavaAtom> I've got a really weird issue: I can install ubuntu via CD, but when I try and access the cd/dvd drive after I finish installing, nothing shows up.
<aim> Gnea, doesn't work either way. definitely plugged it, thte screen has the
<nsadmin> it's using pulseaudio?
<VCoolio> Andreas: if mutt doesn't have the option, write two rc files and make .bashrc aliases to copy the one of them you want to .muttrc
<aim> USB image on it
<nsadmin> or trying to?
<kkrusty> is there a wallpaper changer which supports multiple monitors apart from nitrogen?
<aim> Gnea, any idea?
<Gnea> aim: hrm, can you pastebin the output of your dmesg command?  easiest way:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<Brainstorm1> hmm, im new to ubuntu and noticed that when i use synaptic package manager and i select something to install it takes about 1 minute or so to even get it selected. Is this normal or is there something strange going on ?
<VCoolio> Andreas: forget that, read "mutt --help" in terminal: you can specify rc file with "mutt -F"
<Pit3r> someone already install citrix xenapp client in ubuntu 9.04 64 bits?
<Gnea> woo! I can now control the volume of my usb soundblaster with pulseaudio
<arrrghhh> nsadmin, yea it looks like it but i've tried to set it up to use alsa - what did i miss?
<JavaAtom> Am I in the right place, asking for hardware detection issues?
<aim> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/f45e2a84b
<Gnea> !patience | JavaAtom
<ubottu> JavaAtom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: my guess is you miss the libasound2-plugins package .. can you check in synaptic you have this package installed?
<Mites> soreau: sorry to bother you again, but Im checking synaptic and I see that I have fglrx-modalises and xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed.. Is that how it should look like?
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, sure 1 sec
<Amarst> is there a way to make beagle limit searches by checkboxing the directories you want the results to come from?
<Sinister> in lxde i cant get a menu that says move to or copy to all i get is cut copy paste rename anyone know what i have to do or what im doing wrong ?
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, i installed a buncha packages, but apparently not that one... anything i need to do after that?  do i need to reboot or can i just /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: a restart would be fine i guess
<Gnea> aim: that looks strange, but I'm willing to bet that you've got some sort of power-management thing going there with a suspend/resume thing, right?
<arrrghhh> this is the most i've restarted this server ever lol!
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: this assumes you are on 32bit though, otherwise the packagenames are different for 64bit
<rootlinuxusr_> If I download a theme from gnome-look or something similar it -can- change the trash can Icon right?
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, yes, this is a 32-bit machine.  i guess i should make it 64, but i haven't wanted to hassle with anything.
<Smegzor> Do I need compcache enabled?  I just read a blog saying its for live cd's and should be removed from my installed copy.  It creates a compressed swap device in ram.  I have 4 gigs of physical ram and a 4 gb swap partition.
<BugsCrash> Help Please. Im Install Ubuntu REmix (Ubuntu 9.04) but the Touch and de Wireless donsent work.
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: okay, make sure you also have the libasound2 package
<aim> Gnea, I almost always hibernate if thats what you mean.
<Brainstorm1> is synaptic slow responding for everybody or is it just me ubuntu 9.04 ? (i dunno the normal speed since im new to ubuntu)
<kkrusty> Brainstorm1: try a different mirror?
<fission6> #!/bin/sh # This is a comment! echo Hello World	# This is a comment, too!
<fission6> why can i not enter Insert mode in VI when i hit I
<Gnea> aim: that's probably what's mucking it up then. try rebooting and not hibernating and try to read it again
<Brainstorm1> kkrusty by that u mean : preferences -> sources ?
<OttifantSir> Brainstorm1: The only time it takes time for me to get a response from marking anything in Synaptic for install/remove/etc, is when I mark apx 30 items simultaneously. So if you have that for ONE item, something's not quite right.
<Tetracomm> Could someone recommend a PDF editor for Ubuntu?
<kkrusty> Brainstorm1: try running it in console and check if it takes a long time downloading/getting updates. if so then it may be something to do with where you are getting your packages from
<narp_> net.pl
<th0r> Tetracomm: OpenOffice will produce decent pdf files
<Tetracomm> th0r: Can I use it to edit existing PDF files?
<Sh3r1ff> fission6: try esc and then i
<Gnea> oh sweet, pulseaudio just solved my sound issue :D
<Tetracomm> and do you mean writer (Word)?
<BugsCrash> Help Please. Im Install Ubuntu REmix on HTC Shift (Ubuntu 9.04) but the Touch and de Wireless donsent work.
<rootlinuxusr_> if you use the most recent version, I've had no issue with PDF editing.
<th0r> Tetracomm: I don't know of anything that will do that...even in windows
<aim> Brainstrom1, i typically get about 800kb/s in synaptic.
<fission6> Sh3r1ff: no go
<durando>  i am running vmware workstation 6.5.2 on ubuntu 64bit 9.04 jaunty and i cannot get vmware sound to work regardless of what published tricks i use, such as alsa-oss wrapping etc.  can anyone help me with this nagging issue?
<Gnea> so yeah, if anyone tries to use a Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 with Ubuntu, you need to enable pulseaudio or it won't work
<Gnea> that is all
<Brainstorm1> aim: its not the installing speed actually its more the selecting speed
<Sh3r1ff> fission6: you can't type any text at all?
<Brainstorm1> if i mark something for installing it can take up to 1 minute
<Brainstorm1> before its marked
<th0r> Tetracomm: there is a foxit reader for windows that I had running once in wine. It does a sort of pseudo edit by creating an overlay layer in the pdf file
<Metalsouled> Im running a dell mini9 and when I run the updater on 9.04 it removes the pannels, should I just wait on the updates? any ideas?
<aim> try using console instead :P
<OttifantSir> Tetracomm: All OpenOffice programs should produce PDF when you need to.
<Brainstorm1> nice solution :P
<Sh3r1ff> OttifantSir: but openoffice can't edit an xisting pdf file ;)
<mzz> Tetracomm: I've used inkscape to create a pdf file before. I forgot how well it works for editing pdfs though.
<Tetracomm> I know, but I need to edit existing PDFs. :(
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<glitsj16> Tetracomm: pdfedit is available and does work (for the few PDF's i ever used it on)
<mzz> Tetracomm: inkscape definitely lets you *add* to a pdf, but the amount of *editing* it can do probably depends a bit on what wrote the pdf
<arrrghhh> Tetracomm, the best way i've heard is import the pdf into oo.o draw's program.  then you can print it to a virtual pdf printer.
<OttifantSir> Sh3r1ff: No, it can't but I didn't say that either; I said "produce" not edit. There was something earlier about pdf editors. I'll check my window and see what I can find.
<kkrusty> Brainstorm1: how many repositories do you have? also try clearing out your cache
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: pdfedit (should be in the repositories)
<durando> is it possible to run oss with 9.04 64bit?
<ph8> hi all, i recently upgraded jaunty and my network drivers have stopped working! As it was I had to do the modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0 to get around my nvidia chipset but now it can't find any network interfaces! I'm on mobile internet :o
<Tetracomm> I installed PDFedit, but, I don't know how to use it.
<Sh3r1ff> pdfedit - Editor for manipulating PDF documents
<Metalsouled> Anyone? ive done searches on the comm site, with little success.
<Sh3r1ff> Tetracomm: try pdfedit filename ? ;)
<glitsj16> Tetracomm: http://pdfedit.petricek.net/user_doc.html presents an online manual
<th0r> Tetracomm: did you try 'man pdfedit'?
<Tetracomm> I will try.
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: It works.  Its not pretty.  I wouldn't go so far as recommending it, but I have used it successfully.  It is always better to start with a doc file and save or export to pdf, but if you don't have an original source, pdfedit does the job.
<danbhfive> Metalsouled: do you get the panels back after a reboot?
<arrrghhh> Tetracomm, i'd much more highly recommend my method with oo.o write...
<arrrghhh> er oo.o draw, sorry
<Metalsouled> dan: No, I didn
<Metalsouled> t
<Brainstorm1> kkrusty i guess i have default repositories since i didnt edit anything
<zimbres> hi, where do I find a list o laptops that comes with ubuntu(linux) installed?
<Tetracomm> Smegzor: Ok, How do I delete a page with it?
<Metalsouled> the first time i updated it made it boot with minimal grafrix
<arrrghhh> zimbres, there's no "list" that i know of, but system76 would be wht i would recommend.
<OttifantSir> zimbres: No central list I know of, but system76 (USA) or Dell ships with Ubuntu.
<danbhfive> Metalsouled: well, you could file a bug report.  The panels aren't supposed to disappear.  But, filing bugs can be a pain
<arrrghhh> system76 is based out of Colorado in fact :D
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: No idea without trying that myself.  My use was limited to wiping out text with a white box, then typing new text in its place.
<Metalsouled> I reinstalled, ran the updater w/o installing anything else, wiped the panels. Saw Icons but nothing else
<Sh3r1ff> zimbres: that would take the fun out of installing it yourself ;)
<Metalsouled> I might just wait the next 2 months till the next release date
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: if you only want to cut a page out leaving all the other pages, I think I have seen utilities that slice up pdf documents??
<Brainstorm1> ok kkrusty dont ask me how i did it cuz i tried a lot of different things but its fast (again)
<Brainstorm1> so tnx kkrusty for your help
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: IIRC there is a commandline utility to do that.
<aim> Gnes, no cigar :(
<aim> Gnea, no cigar :(
<zimbres> OttifantSir, arrrghhh , I am afraid of buying one incomplatible one.
<arrrghhh> zimbres, so what?  i suggested a linux OEM, what more do you want?
<ubuntu> hello this morning i was editing my grub i delted a swap file now i have no grub im on a live cd ubuntu can anyone help i dont have a grub
<Gnea> aim: is that an external hard drive or what?
<Tetracomm> Ok, it let me delete a page.
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<aim> Gnea, ita an mp3 player but i use it as one
<OttifantSir> zimbres: Then I'd not personally recommend a Toshiba. Haven't had good experiences with them.
<arrrghhh> ubuntu i'm guesssing you didn't backup your menu.lst before editing, which you should ALWAYS do when editing a file?
<ubuntu> no i didnt
<ubuntu> well i did the other day
<Gnea> aim: can you browse it with nautilus?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, can you revert to it?  other than that there's a ton of tuts on reinstalling grub...
<arrrghhh> if you actually did manage to remove grub.
<Metalsouled> Also, does anyone know if a GMA 500 grafix chip would cause issues? its giving the 0hz refresh rate thing
<OttifantSir> zimbres: I have a Dell Inspiron 9400 that "just works", apart from having to install a proprietary driver for my wifi. Never a problem with it.
<fadda> how huge is mixalpha-numeric-all-space wordlist between 5-6 symbols?
<ubuntu> how do i revert im sorry im really new to this
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, did you back it up?  you said you had a previous copy...
<aim> Gnea, command?
<ubuntu> i did the thing in command line
<Sh3r1ff> fadda: pretty huge
<aim> nautilus /mnt/sdb?
<ubuntu> but i had it search the other day
<Gnea> aim: just click on Places and then your mp3 player in the menu
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, i don't think i can help you, you obviously don't want to help yourself and i'm not going to hold your hand.  you have to do legwork yourself.
<ubuntu> it couldnt find a grub
<Lenin_Cat> how do you burn a disc in a rewritable format?
<Gnea> aim: nautilus is just the name of the file manager
<aim> Gnea, no i can't
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Gnea> aim: does it show up in 'my computer' or 'computer'?
<Metalsouled> im going to try to update again, then if it messes up I'll just use terminal to try and get the panels back
<ubuntu> see that is what keeps windows people in windows
<aim> nope...
<ubuntu> i ask a simple question
<ubuntu> you have to be rude
<arrrghhh> Lenin_Cat, uhm discs are either write-once (typical) or re-writeable from the factory (not typical, special purchase).....
<Gnea> ubuntu: calm down, no one is being rude
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, you need to learn and read before you do.  that's why you broke your system.
<pk23__> anyone know how to use ftp?  how do I mput *.mp3 without it asking me for all the files
<ubuntu> leg work is that workign on it since 10 am this morning
<OttifantSir> !attitude | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fadda> i'm now having 40+ gigs and wondering whether it is at least half way till the end?
<ubuntu> its rude though
<aim> Gnea, you've been a great help, and its much appreciated.
<Smegzor> ubuntu: you can recreate grub from the live cd
<Gnea> ubuntu: if you take every little thing as 'rude' then the problem is not with us. you need to get over yourself and work to solve the problem.
<ubuntu> how do i do that
<Tetracomm> Smegzor: Have you ever added a link to a PDF?
<aim> Gnea any other ideas before i have to go?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, i was asking simple questions and you responded extremely vaguely.  i'm sorry, but i can't help you if you can't help yourself.
<ubuntu> i tried earlier today
<Smegzor> ubuntu: 1 sec
<ubuntu> i read up on it tried it wouldnt jive or something
<Gnea> aim: I can't think of any, other than re-plugging it in after a regular bootup and not from a hibernation.. :/
<Gnea> aim: and you're welcome :)
<Tetracomm> The only problem is that my PDF does not have links to each of the pages.
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: you mean a url?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, 2 second search - "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351"
 * Sh3r1ff can see now why 95% of all IT problems relate to pebkac
<dob1> hi, it is possibile to install ubuntu from an usb devices ?  a usb pen or an usb hdd ?
<hittt> Yes :)
<ubuntu> yea i got a few of thpose
<arrrghhh> dob1, you can from the livecd or do pendrivelinux.com
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: oh you mean a table of contents.  No I haven't.
<ubuntu> now i was trying the tar
<aim> Gnea, cheers for your time bud, but i got work to do. thanks.
<ubuntu> but i dont understand untaring
<mdance> hey guys, i just installed the hamster applet for gnome from source and its not showing up in the add to panel dialog
<Gnea> ubuntu: I've been struggling with my new soundcard for over a week now. I finally figured it out less than an hour ago, now my sound works fine. No one here could help me with it. It wasn't rude of them, they just didn't know how to fix it. I had to figure it out on my own. Now, I can tell people how to fix the problem if they encounter it in the future.
<dob1> arrrghhh: livecd is a the cd right?
<Gnea> aim: cheers, good luck
<Tetracomm> Smegzor: I want it to have the table of contents which links to each page.
<arrrghhh> dob1, yes, what makes it "live" is the OS is booting off of the cd, w/o installing anything.
<raul> #ubuntu-es
<danbhfive> !usb | dob1
<ubottu> dob1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Smegzor> Tetracomm: best advice is to google that.
<arrrghhh> uhm yea, you're going to have to google that.  lol, if only i could give that response at work!
<OttifantSir> After following the NFS-guide in Community Documentation, and having given explicit permissions on which machines could mount shares, as I've done several times before, I can't mount them. IIRC, the error was "mount.nfsd there was an error mounting the share". NFS has worked perfectly every other time I had to do it, so I don't know why not now.
<dob1> ubottu: no, i was not clear, i don't want to install ubuntu on a usb device, i want to install ubuntu on hdd from an usb device
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fadda> what is the formula to calculate the amount of possible outcomes in rainbow table using "mixalpha-numeric-all-space" charlist. ?
<danbhfive> dob1: that would be the first link
<dob1> ok thanks
<arrrghhh> dob1, the directions i gave you were flawless.  you can install from any method i gave you.
<dob1> arrrghhh: i take a look thanks
<arrrghhh> pendrivelinux.com will even help you setup a bootable pendrive if you don't want to burn a CD
<peacemaker> Hey guys. I have a big Problem with my garrysmod server. It runs on wine
<peacemaker> when i start it
<peacemaker> i get:
<arrrghhh> peacemaker, that sound complicated
<peacemaker> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<peacemaker> fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_LoadKeyboardLayout L"00000409", 0000: stub!
<peacemaker> then it stops
<peacemaker> i cannot exit with ctrl c
<durando>   i am running vmware workstation 6.5.2 on ubuntu 64bit 9.04 jaunty and i cannot get vmware sound to work regardless of what published tricks i use, such as alsa-oss wrapping etc.  can anyone help me with this nagging issue?
<hvgotcodes> i am removing local/obsolete files.  when i try to remove libpcre3 it wants to remove a ton of files, include apache2, compiz, gnome* etc. whats going on?
<Smegzor> ubuntu: This should restore your grub.. open a root terminal, type grub, type find /boot/grub/stage1.  Tell me what you get from the find command.
<OttifantSir> !paste | peacemaker
<ubottu> peacemaker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<peacemaker> sorry
<Duditz> hi ... what's is the configuration file to set default LS command options?
<Smegzor> ubuntu: There are 2 more steps
<Sh3r1ff> hvgotcodes: looks like those packages all depend on libpcrfe3
<arrrghhh> hvgotcodes, sounds like you should just leave that package alone then...
<hvgotcodes> Sh3r1ff, but libpcre3 is labeled as obsolete
<ubuntu> Error 15: File not found
<peacemaker> Hey guys. I have a big Problem with my garrysmod server. It runs on wine. When i start it i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/222261/ And i cannot exit with ctrl - c
<hvgotcodes> arrrghhh, im doing this in the context of moving to jaunty
<arrrghhh> hvgotcodes, i didn't have to do anything other than "do-release-upgrade" to go to jaunty...
<hvgotcodes> arrrghhh, yes, i was told once to remove all external repos and local/obsolete files before dist upgrade
<Smegzor> ubuntu: thats not good. I'm a bit out of my depth.  Maybe someone else can help from here?
<Duditz> I need to change the ls -l by default when executing ls command
<arrrghhh> hvgotcodes, meh, to each their own i guess.
<arrrghhh> Duditz, you can make an alias...
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, did you read that thread i sent you?
<peacemaker> Please Help me. This problem is makein me confusing :S
<ubuntu> yes i read it earlier this morning
<ubuntu> it wouldnt find nothing
<arrrghhh> peacemaker, this server sounds like a cluster, i don't know who could help you.
<ubuntu> when i doid the second step
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, did you try using tab (auto complete) to see what it came up with?
<ubuntu> now im getting  Error 15: File not found
<Duditz> can It be set only with alias?
<danbhfive> ubuntu is this grub?
<ubuntu> tab auto complete
<ubuntu> yea im grub less
<peacemaker> that means?
<ubuntu> can i install another distro on the other hdd
<limpc> hi.. having trouble with apache mod_rewrite on ubuntu 9.04
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, when you do the root (hd?,?) command, did you try using tab to see what was available?
<ubuntu> and get a grub
<arrrghhh> limpc, sounds like an issue for the apache chat room...
<limpc> i created a symlink in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled pointing to /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, are you reading what i'm asking?  cuz you're not answering my questions again.
<ubuntu> no this morning now im getting  Error 15: File not found
<danbhfive> ubuntu: you may be able to just reinstall ubuntu.  If you don't have a separate /home, just make sure to not formate /
<ubuntu> if u dont format you wont lose everything
<kikoodu84> diohiorh
<th0r> ubuntu: this page tells how to reinstall grub...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<ubuntu> yea i did the find/boot/grub/stage1 and got    Error 15: File not found
<peacemaker> so, noone can help me ? :(
<hvgotcodes> where the heck is the distro upgrade option?
<danbhfive> peacemaker: did you check the appdb?
<Sh3r1ff> hvgotcodes: in update manager
<arrrghhh> hvgotcodes, do-release-upgrade in console is my fav.  or update-manager -d
<hvgotcodes> thanx
<peacemaker> no, i didnt
<danbhfive> arrrghhh: no, it's -c not -d
<Smegzor> peacemaker: I run gary's mod in Wine
<arrrghhh> danbhfive, my apologies.  what is -d?
<peacemaker> can you help me then please?
<danbhfive> arrrghhh: development upgrade.  It will work, but it will also upgrade to karmic if you already have jaunty.  -c just checks for a standard upgrade
<peacemaker> I get these errors :
<peacemaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222261/
<peacemaker> yesterday it worked
<peacemaker> but today after a crash not anymore
<coolio> how to disable 'joined' 'left' messages in irssi (which is great btw, trying first time)
<meglo> Will eog get animated GIF support sometime? Or gstreamer/totem having support for midi/c64/etc bit-tune files? Windows 98SE supported these right out of the box.
<Smegzor> peacemaker: I haven't run it for ages though and since I get the latest wine every 2 weeks, Steam comes and goes.
<ubuntu> ok thank you
<arrrghhh> danbhfive, ah that's right.  which is why i usually stick to do-release-upgrade.  i've had better luck with it not breaking things too :D
<danbhfive> :p
<ubuntu> all of you and again im sorry mostly im just frasutrated
<Levure> Hello !
<meglo> Levure: hi!
<Sh3r1ff> arrrghhh: everybody likes breaking things ;)
<Anonyme3437> t la
<kikoodu84> oui
<Levure> I've changed from KDE to Gnome
<kikoodu84> loool
<peacemaker> that means gmod will not work ?
<Anonyme3437> xpldr
<arrrghhh> Sh3r1ff, lies!  especially not on mah "production" server :P
<Anonyme3437> ya qqun
<kikoodu84> lolilol
<Levure> I was using a lot KRemoteView on KDE, is there a Gnome equivalent ?
<Anonyme3437> yes of cource mdrr
<kikoodu84> je croias pa MDR
<arrrghhh> Levure, there's vino and tsclient.
<soreau> poningru: fwiw, I finally ditched nm-applet, chmod -x NetworkManager and nm-system-settings and just put my own script magic in /etc/rc.local to connect and share the connection over the rest of my LAN with masquerading. No more popups, and it all works automatically on login, no typing! :D
<Sh3r1ff> arrrghhh: i would not have a problem with breaking your server ;)
<geekening> is there a media player that lets me view my collection by album artist?
<arrrghhh> Levure, there's more, that's just what comes to mind.
<geekening> they all sort it by artists
<Smegzor> peacemaker: oh you are trying to run a gary's mod server?  I have a script for that.  I will pastebin it..
<geekening> and its not good for when a song has many artists
<Anonyme3437> vs me voyé kan g parl ????
<geekening> because it splits it. its annoying.
<arrrghhh> Sh3r1ff, i'm sure you wouldn't my gf wouldn't be too happy!
<kikoodu84> mo je t voi
<kikoodu84> t bo
<Levure> Thanks arrrghhh, I'm going to look that !
<Anonyme3437> répondé
<Pici> !fr | Anonyme3437
<ubottu> Anonyme3437: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kikoodu84> pa
<cristian> hola
<cristian> hola
<Pici> !es | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, hey sorry to bug ya but after a reboot and a lengthy struggle with mpd, i still have no sound and alsamixer fails with the same error...
<soreau> Anyone know of a good standalone wifi meter? I have ditched nm-applet because of keyring headaches
<WIGGMPk> Why does "sudo fdisk -l" show "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" but gParted shows all of the partitions with the correct space information??? Is it safe to keep using Ubuntu? Will my data suddenly disappear because fdisk cant see my partition tables???
<Veratyr9> sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<peacemaker> smeg that would be cool
<Veratyr9> err, wrong window
<OttifantSir> soreau: I know someone use wicd
<Sh3r1ff> Veratyr9: be sure to type your password too ;)
<Smegzor> peacemaker: hmm..  actually to start a gary's mod server, I just run Steam, get into Gary's Mod and create a server from there (with me in it).  I do have a script to launch Steam which you might find useful, but I have Steam in its own Wine install and everything about it is separate from my main wine.
<pnglb> Is it possible to periodically mirror a ftp location with a local folder? Alternatively being able to treat the ftp location directly as a folder would also solve my problem.
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way I can tell GParted to stop ^&#^%#*&#$^#$^$%automounting everything it gets its hands on?
<danbhfive> pnglb: maybe ask ubottu about !ftp ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hard to edit a partition when its keeps remounting it
<SteveHill> I had a busted update getting kernel 2.6.28-13-generic.  It didn't load it in grub and the kernel that I got didn't boot properly.  How do I remove the bad one, and get the latest kernel update loaded properly?  And also, can someone explain the difference between upDATE and upGRADE?
<pnglb> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<peacemaker> My ony
<peacemaker> my only problem is that
<peacemaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222261/
<th0r> soreau: there is a nice one in gkrellm, but you would get the whole stack and not just the wifi meter
<MrPiracy> what are the keys to restart X ?
<th0r> pnglb: rsync
<th0r> pnglb: or grsync if you want the gui
<peacemaker> yester it it worked
<peacemaker> but after a crash not
<peacemaker> im not a noob in servers im setting up server since years
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: no problem, it might be worth going through some steps to check your sound setup and configure pulseaudio at the same time, there's a nice howto on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Smegzor> peacemaker: IIRC there is no linux version of the gary's mod server, but there is a Windows program and website to download+install a server for you.
<as> topic
<pnglb> th0r: thanks, I'll look at rsync
<SteveHill> pnglb: Which way do you want to sync.  I'd use rsync if I wanted to keep up with the ftp-site.
<danbhfive> SteveHill: update downloads the latest lists of available packages.  upgrade downloads and installs any newer packages for your system
<Smegzor> peacemaker: its been ages since I used it.
<peacemaker> mhmh
<peacemaker> im sleepy
<durando> i am running vmware workstation 6.5.2 on ubuntu 64bit 9.04 jaunty and i cannot get vmware sound to work regardless of what published tricks i use, such as alsa-oss wrapping etc.  can anyone help me with this nagging issue?
<pnglb> SteveHill, I want to ftp site to keep up with me
<peacemaker> i will come back tomorrow
<Smegzor> peacemaker: also you might do better by moving this conversation over to #winehq
<peacemaker> okay
<peacemaker> thank you
<OttifantSir> SteveHill: In apt-get, UPDATE just fetches the latest lists of packages, whereas UPGRADE actually downloads them and installs them.
<peacemaker> good night guys
<pnglb> SteveHill, what would you use otherwise?
<WIGGMPk> Is it not possible to create an NTFS logical partition with gparted?????
<Sic_Mick> I'm having trouble talking on Ventrilo
<ahorner> HI, I have a Microsoft Comfort Mouse 3000 and I would like to use the side button as middle click instead of the actual middle click. Basically I want to map button 9 to use the function of button 2. How would I do that?
<SteveHill> pnglb: Do you have shell access to the ftp server?
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, hrm so i should use pulse instead of alsa?  i was just trying to use alsa as that's what i knew.
<pnglb> SteveHill, do you mean sftp? I think it's just regular ftp. I'm not sure I understand your question though.
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: It's possible, but you need to install some modules to enable it. Don't remember what they are at the moment. I'll look in my Synaptic and see what I find
<sinbox> ancillary question: how is pulse shaping out these days?
<WIGGMPk> OttifantSir: so gparted does not automatically support it?
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: no there's no obligations either way :) .. i just thought to kill 2 flies with the one howto
<Sic_Mick> I'm having trouble talking on Ventrilo
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, interesting, it looks like i can run alsa now...
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: No, since it's not a linux filesystem, it doesn't.
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, i have MUSIC!!
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: pulseaudio layers above alsa, the forums page gets things setup properly for them to work togehter
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: nice one :)
<WIGGMPk> OttifantSir: I guess you wouldnt know why 'fdisk' returns "Unable to seek on /dev/sda" but gparted displays my partition table correctly would ya?
<Tux_> how can I add a repository from terminal?
<arrrghhh> glitsj16, thanks for that link!  i had been poking around long enough, figured someone could help me in here.  thanks again!
<arrrghhh> now to get a webui for mpc... :D
<glitsj16> arrrghhh: very welcome, enjoy the tunes
<SteveHill> So, no thoughts about getting kernel 2.6.28-13-generic to properly download?  Is that the current kernel?
<vvpalin> how do i search inside a man page ?
<Mites> how can I check if opengl is working, and if its not how do I enable it?
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: do sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs and you should have the ability
<aleite> Hello folks.. is there a way to use a DV firewire cam as a web cam on ubuntu?
<pnglb> SteveHill: But I can connect using a command line-tool if that is what you asked.
<WIGGMPk> OttifantSir: hmm.. I thought they built in NTFS read/write support into hardy? which im running Jaunty.. or is this just a gparted limitation?
<sergeykish> Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 on Acer Aspire One 751 - sometimes it doesn't respond. Applications doesn't respond, mouse pointer moves, music play and all I can do is poweroff. So now I start sshd and waiting. Can I found problem in log? What and where should I search?
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: Nope. Not a clue. I didn't use fdisk for many years, and that was on Windows, so I haven't gotten back up-to-date.
<aperson> is there a requirement for a computer to go to sleep?
<WIGGMPk> OttifantSir: bigger question though.. is something gonna f up down the road? Its curious to me that fdisk doesnt pick it up and gparted does
<aperson> ie: to suspend/hibernate you need swap
<SteveHill> pnglb: Can you execute a process on the ftp server?  Then you'd just run the rsync THERE, rather than on your machine.
<sinbox> aperson, yes you need it
<pnglb> SteveHill: no, I can't.
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: They built in rw-support for NTFS, but not the ability to format a partition in it.
#ubuntu 2010-07-19
<Dr_Willis> I hope you got your homework done for #ubuntu-classroom
<organic4you> back track does not have that?
<Guest48604> woa
<Guest48604> hi
<MBG1987> the room is too crowded
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | organic4you
<ubottu> organic4you: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest48604> im new to this whole ting
<Dr_Willis> MBG1987:  this room? its a slow day here :)
<Guest48604> anyone care to halp me a sec?
<nkei0> which is better ext3 or ext4?
<Dr_Willis> Guest48604:  ask the question.. see who answers
<Jordan_U> !best | nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> nkei0:  ext4 is a little faster i hear.. use whatyou want.
<organic4you> lol not breaking a rule just wanna get help with nvidia driver install
<fearful> Jordan_U, so any ideas?
<Jordan_U> organic4you: What distribution are you using?
<Guest48604> how do i get a nickname? it auto asks me to veryify for jeremy, but my password isnt right, and i dont want that name, what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> Guest48604:  /nick BillGates
<Guest48604> ok
<Dr_Willis> Guest48604:  configure your irc client to selexct a default nick you want
<nkei0> hmm, so if i want to format this partition and then later add that space to another, should i format it to match the new part or to "empty"?
<theshapeshifter> sweet
<theshapeshifter> thannks man
<ader10> Is it possible to daemonize a wine program and still see the interface once logged in?
<Dr_Willis> nkei0:  you dont format to 'empty' that dosent make sence.
<MBG1987> <Dr_Willis> my question will disappear among other ones
<theshapeshifter> im new to irc and ubuntu. lol, sorry if i ever have retarded questions
<Bluh> slidinghorn: I might be missing it but all I see is login screen, not login window like the links show. It looks nothing like that :(
<nkei0> Dr_Willis, I was just wondering, never done this before
<benq> hi all
<Dr_Willis> nkei0:  ir you are going to resize.. do it noe befor you format and get data on the partitions.
<MBG1987> oh how r u benq
<nkei0> Dr_Willis, Why is that?
<LukeL> nkei0 you want to delete the partition that's space is going to be absorbed, be warned all files on the deleted partition will be gone
<MBG1987> any one uses gimp 2.7.1
<Derailed> Hey guys, I'm hoping to try out Ubuntu Enterprise Private Cloud.  The docs recommend two servers, but can I get away with piloting a test of it using just one server?  (should I also be directing this question to a different channel?_)
<cablop> cyborgsmurf still there?
<Jordan_U> MBG1987: The people who help here are good at dealing with the large traffic. If you don't get an answer it's probably that nobody knows the answer rather than that they didn't see it.
<Dr_Willis> nkei0:  why do it later and have to take longer.. if you nee them a specific size.. why not do it now?
<MBG1987> jordan_u i just realize that
<MBG1987> any one uses gimp 2.7.1
<theshapeshifter> ha
<theshapeshifter> how do i find other rooms? is there like alist somewere?
<scottyg> how do i convert videos so my sony walkman can see them?
<theshapeshifter> woa
<Jordan_U> Derailed: #ubuntu-server is probably better.
<Derailed> Jordan_U: cheers, I'll have a look :-)
<theshapeshifter> how do i find other rooms? is there a list i can access somewhere
<theshapeshifter> wtf
<scottyg> how do i convert videos so my sony walkman can see them?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | MBG1987
<ubottu> MBG1987: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  ffmpeg, or mencoder with the right  options can proberly do it. or Front ends to those 2 programs.
<theshapeshifter> o.O
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  winff, avidemux, and others
<MBG1987> regarding single mode window i have to check it every time i run Gimp 2.7
<MBG1987> regarding single window  mode i have to check it every time i run Gimp 2.7
<scottyg> how do i know what settings to use?
<DasEi> !handbrake | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<thewanderer1> theshapeshifter, in Pidgin you can see a list of channels with Buddies->Join conference-> Room list
<compzrx> I'm a starter in linux ubunto I can't see (access my other disk partition) pls. help\
<scottyg> how do i know what settings to use in winff?
<scottyg> i need to convert video for my walkman
<scottyg> handbrake no longer supports ubuntu
<scottyg> how do i convert videos so my sony walkman can see them?
<countley> ffmpeg -i video_origine.avi video_finale.mpg
<thewanderer1> compzrx, what filesystem does that partition have? NTFS from Windows?
<nkei0> thanks everyone who assisted me, Dr_Willis, LukeL, thewanderer1, and ThomasB2k.
<nkei0> gotta go to a live cd now to grow this partition i think
<scottyg> i did that countly and my walkman still cannot see the file
<scottyg> how do i convert videos so my sony walkman can see them?
<countley> does your walkman play mp4
<compzrx> @thewanderer1,NTFS , tnx
<jeremy> ugh
<jeremy> woa
<scottyg> yes it does and wmv!
<thewanderer1> compzrx, install ntfs-3g
<theshapeshifter> hello
<Jordan_U> theshapeshifter: ntfs-3g is installed by default.
<theshapeshifter> huh
<theshapeshifter> what r u talkin about
<thewanderer1> that was to me I guess
<Jordan_U> compzrx: Is the partition listed when you go to Places > Computer ?
<theshapeshifter> tighto
<Jordan_U> theshapeshifter: Sorry, wrong nick.
<theshapeshifter> its alright
<theshapeshifter> how do i find a list of available chats on this, if there is one. im new to irc and ubuntu
<countley> try this one ffmpeg -i FILE_NAME.flv -ar 22050 NEW_FILE_NAME.mp4".
<theshapeshifter> o.O
<theshapeshifter> hhmm
<countley> ffmpeg -i FILE_NAME.flv -ar 22050 NEW_FILE_NAME.mp4
<thewanderer1> theshapeshifter, which client?
<theshapeshifter> im usungsmuxi
<theshapeshifter> wtf
<theshapeshifter> smuxi
<thewanderer1> I don't know it, how did you join #ubuntu anyway? :P
<theshapeshifter> o.O
<lhx> 3boskeDOOOO
<scottyg> Stream mapping:
<scottyg>   Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
<scottyg>   Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
<scottyg> Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<scottyg> scottyg@scottyg-laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> scottyg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theshapeshifter> this is the room it poped me in
<theshapeshifter> lol
<scottyg> what are the steps to convert videos for my sony walkman?
<thewanderer1> theshapeshifter, you join rooms with /join, but how to obtain the list, I don't really know...
<compzrx> @thewanderer1, I tried to run in my terminal (apt-get install ntfs-3g) nothings change
<scottyg> winff doesnt work:(
<thewanderer1> compzrx, ok, now do you know your NTFS partition name?
<theshapeshifter> oh
<scottyg> please tell me how to convert videos for my walkman:)
<io> !channels | theshapeshifter
<ubottu> theshapeshifter: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<theshapeshifter> do you know anyrooms that people just chat in that arent this crowded?
<scottyg> please tell me how to convert videos for my walkman:)
<io> theshapeshifter: That is a list of all Ubuntu channels. For other channels use "/msg alis list *term*".
<compzrx> Jordan_U, no partition listed tnx
<theshapeshifter> thanks
<slinkeey> Hello,  I have been trying to get internet over ppp without any luck.. I get ppp0 to show up using ifconfig.. I get an ip addess and dns servers assigned.  I can't get to any websites by name or ip...  here is a thread I started for my logs.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9603601
<io> theshapeshifter: No problem. :-)
<scottyg> please tell me how to convert videos for my walkman:)
<io> !repeat | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<barbara> i'm trying to figure out why this computer won't resume from sleep... has anyone had this issue?
<sahilm> slinkeey: post the output of ifconfig -a
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  ffmpeg, or mencoder with the right  options can proberly do it. or Front ends to those 2 programs.
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  winff, avidemux, and others
<scottyg> dr willis what settings do i use?
<compzrx> thewanderer1, yes, I went to Gparted part it says no partition Mount
<ring0> could anybody link me to a udisks configuration howto? i've got a lvm2 partition showing up in nautilus, which i'd like to hide
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  How shouild I knwo.. its your player.. do some research on it.
<folkist> hey
<folkist> i need some help
<scottyg> how do i use avidemux?
<scottyg> i installed it, but it is not in my sound video area!
<slidinghorn> scottyg, install it then open a terminal and type     man avidemux
<slinkeey> Hello,  I have been trying to get internet over ppp without any luck.. I get ppp0 to show up using ifconfig.. I get an ip addess and dns servers assigned.  I can't get to any websites by name or ip...  here is a thread I started for my ipconfig -a output and etc.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9603601
<slidinghorn> !ask | folkist
<ubottu> folkist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thewanderer1> compzrx, have you tried to mount it as root?
<Jordan_U> compzrx: Can you run "sudo blkid" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<Jordan_U> ubottu tell compzrx about terminal
<ubottu> compzrx, please see my private message
<megadevil> hello everyone
<slidinghorn> !terminal > compzrx
<folkist> hey
<countley> hello
<folkist> alright so i'm trying to make a usb bootable ubuntu 9.1
<fablinix> scottyg: sony walkman x?
<folkist> for my macbook
<folkist> i got all the way
<scottyg> is there a gui for avidemux?
<countley> lol
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | compzrx
<ubottu> compzrx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scottyg> yes fablinux
<folkist> to the end of this guide but then when i launch it says it won't lload the kernel?
<Glakke> Is it possible to set Wine's windows drive to a NTFS partition?
<megadevil> anyone know how to join the logout applet and shutdown applet in one ?
<slidinghorn> Glakke, that might be a better question for #winehq -- they're more focused on wine support :)
<barbara> can someone suggest a solution to ubuntu not waking up from sleep? Or tell me what to check for?
<scottyg> how can i use avidemux?
<Glakke> slidinghorn, aye, I'll ask there, thanks
<fablinix> scottyg: you can try and create a preset for ffmpeg (install it via software center), you can do that in /usr/share/ffmpeg, name the file walkmanx.ffpreset, and as content you copy: http://pastebin.com/EcqxRU4k
<megadevil> barbara do you have what version of ubuntu ?
<scottyg> is there a gui for avidemux?
<thewanderer1> barbara, try different methods of waking up. start with shouting, then an alarm clock. seriously, you should check with uswsusp
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  run it.. check its docs.. it has a X gui.. yes.. its a front end to ffmpeg
<compzrx> Jordan_u:  here is the output /dev/loop0: UUID="7819d2e2-f4aa-4d9a-a12e-5de35c7efea1" TYPE="ext4"
<compzrx> /dev/sda1: LABEL="System Reserved" UUID="124A717F4A716101" TYPE="ntfs"
<compzrx> /dev/sda2: UUID="E48E923E8E9208E6" TYPE="ntfs"
<compzrx> /dev/sda4: LABEL="Back Up 1" UUID="E8F0A0C8F0A09E76" TYPE="ntfs"
<compzrx> /dev/sda5: LABEL="Back Up 2" UUID="2C669A47669A11A6" TYPE="ntfs"
<FloodBot2> compzrx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fablinix> scottyg: then try using ffmpeg like: ffmpeg -i "infile.avi" -f mp4 -acodec libfaac -ab 192k -ac 2 -ar 48000  -vcodec libx264 -vpre walkmanx -crf 22 -s 432x240  -threads 0  outfile.mp4
<countley> replace infile with name of your video scottyg
<countley> and outfile
<Jordan_U> compzrx: Ahh, you installed Ubuntu "within windows" using wubi?
<compzrx> Jordan_u: Yup
<Jordan_U> compzrx: Then your windows files are accessible in "/host" (which you can find in the GUI by going to "filesystem")
<scottyg> dr willis how do i start the gui i am new to linux!!!1
<Bluh> I can seem to find the "login window" option, just the "login screen" and they are not the same :(
<fearful> anyone know why I don't have a /usr/src/linux folder
<compzrx> Jordan_u:Plz how?
<scottyg> i cannot change any permissions as i forgot how to log in as root
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  you were told earlier type  tjhe name of the program in a terminal  if theres no icon in the menus
<jrib> fearful: why do you want one?
<scottyg> ohhh i did and a text file shows up, but no gui!1
<thewanderer1> Bluh, you can edit your login screen properties right there
<fearful> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301101&page=8 I'm following this
<Jordan_U> compzrx: Go to Places > Computer. Then select "filesystem" then within "filesystem" there will be a directory named "host". The "host" directory is your windows partition.
<thewanderer1> fearful, you need linux sources to have /usr/src/linux
<Bluh> There isn't any option for me to change the login theme from there...
<fearful> thewanderer1, I do have 2 folders
<systest> anyone know what file / compression format is used for the ram disk image on the live ISOs?  i.e. for initrd.lz?
<thewanderer1> Bluh, then go edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<thewanderer1> systest, lzma
<jrib> fearful: I recommend you check bugs.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community before proceeding.  Anyway, I don't see any mention of "/usr/src/linux" on the page you linked so I can't help you further
<compzrx> Jordan_u:i cant see my files there
<systest> thewanderer1, sweet, thanks.
<slinkeey> Hello,  I have been trying to get internet over ppp without any luck.. I get ppp0 to show up using ifconfig.. I get an ip addess and dns servers assigned.  I can't get to any websites by name or ip...  here is a thread I started for my ipconfig -a output and etc.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9603601
<fearful> jrib,  on the code for 10.04, I got this link from launchpad
<fearful> cd /usr/src/linux jrib
<megadevil> systest I think you should have a look at cpio
<Jordan_U> systest: lzma
<scottyg> ok i have avidemux up!!!
<jrib> fearful: I am not behind you.  I do not know what you are talking about
<scottyg> now how do i convert a file that is compatible with my walkman?
<scottyg> i am new to linux
<scottyg> i am also not a programmer
<compzrx> Jordan_u: all i want is to mount my two partition in my ubuntu
<linxeh> scottyg: dont walkmans play compact cassettes ?
<systest> megadevil, Jordan_U thanks as well
<scottyg> no this is an mp3 player!
<ReadPlease> I have a few speed and compatibility questions: would Ubuntu run faster than XP on a system with low specs?
<Jordan_U> systest: You're welcome.
<fearful> jrib, ok so I followed this walk through and when I come to type the comand cd /usr/src/linux it says I do not have such folder, its a fresh install.
<systest> megadevil, just need to convert the image.  Trying to get boot an OLPC and it doesn't understand the format
<Mr_Sonoma> scottyg, what format file does it play? what is the extension at the end of the files (like .mp3)
<DasEi> ReadPlease: you can make it faster, specs of the box ?
<jrib> fearful: what walkthrough?
<ReadPlease> And I have a Windows program that I really need to be able to run almost every time I boot.  Am I going to have problems with Wine?
<Dr_Willis> Go to the avidemus homepage and read its docs/guides..  You need to know the specs for yoru player also
<scottyg> wmv, but i made some wmvs and the walkman still cannot see them!v
<ReadPlease> And is it possible that I will have fewer network and Internet connectivity errors in Ubuntu?
<fearful> jrib, on that link not really walk through but just you know steps
<Jordan_U> ReadPlease: What program (and what does it actually do)?
<jrib> fearful: the link you gave me is a 39 page thread.  The page you linked me to makes no mention of "/usr/src/linux"
<DasEi> ReadPlease: give more details in your questions and some patience for answers
<scottyg> i read the guides, but i donot know where to get the specs for the walkman
<fearful> jrib, its the first post on the source
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  you will need to do some research on your player then.. we cant tell you
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  or examine a video allready made for it
<scottyg> i have a file that the player can read
<scottyg> yes i have one!
<metalgeek> How do i save to a protected area of the disk, from a program like say gedit? It tells me that i don't have the permissions
<Dr_Willis> check its properties, and run ffprobe on it. to dee wht specs it has.
<jrib> fearful: my mistake (my url grabber missed the page argument in your link)
<DasEi> ReadPlease:  specs of the box ?
<Jordan_U> compzrx: "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt" will make your "Back Up 1" partition available in /mnt.
<ReadPlease> Jordan_U, text-to-speech
<scottyg> how do i run ffprobe?
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  system files? gksudo gedit /path/to/whatever
<Mr_Sonoma> gksudo | metalgeek
<fearful> jrib, no worries bro.
<Mr_Sonoma> !gksudo | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  its a command line tool.. install it.. open terminal, run ffprobe /path/to/the/videlfile.avi
<ReadPlease> DasEi, Specs - 2.8ghz p4 2gigs of ram, onboard video
<Jordan_U> ReadPlease: There is a text-to-speach program that comes with Ubuntu.
<jrib> fearful: you're expected to complete the first 3 lines (wget ...) in /usr/src/
<alejandro> hello my friends, I need help with acer x193w monitor that should be 1440x900 but i no see resolution listed
<DasEi> ReadPlease: that's fine for both, win and ubu
<jrib> fearful: in fact if you scroll to the first block of commands, it says "cd /usr/src"
<ReadPlease> i am not sure what the video is... some kind of crud old 3d card.  Strange, but this computer actually runs faster than one i have with great specs.  The new one is on Vista, though, ...
<alejandro> this mobo is msi with g41 chipset
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  some of these front ends have 'presets' for dozens of devices.. you pick your device and convert.
<ReadPlease> Jordan_U, but the tts programs in Linux, built-in and downloadable, all suck.
<fearful> jrib, sorry don't understand what you mean
<jrib> fearful: then sorry you probably shouldn't be doing this
<megadevil> well gotta go
<megadevil> thanks ;)
<jrib> fearful: you're supposed to run every command in the post not just the ones you like
<DasEi> ReadPlease: you can always tear down a linux-system to your needs, not so with windows, so that ubu will boot up faster and will be less ressource hungry, but above a ghz, standard apps run on both
<ReadPlease> DasEi, would you say that Win or Ubuntu would necessarily run faster, depending on what I do with the machine?
<scottyg>  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
<scottyg>   libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 1
<scottyg>   libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
<scottyg>   built on Jan 19 2010 21:59:04, gcc: 4.4.3 20100116 (prerelease)
<scottyg> [wmv3 @ 0x944c8f0]Extra data: 8 bits left, value: 0
<scottyg> Input #0, asf, from 'sony.wmv':
<FloodBot2> scottyg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fearful> jrib, I have..
<jrib> fearful: in order.
<metalgeek> thanks
<fearful> jrib, I have also but I kind of see what you mean
<emperium> hello there
<jrib> fearful: okay.  Pastebin your terminal session if you still aren't sure
<ReadPlease> DasEi, do you know of a site where I can find a method for tearding down some of the apps
<DasEi> ReadPlease: faster is a wide word, like in booting up , or in loading apps, or in copying files , or in ..
<emperium> need some help please
<scottyg> dr willis i pasted it here
<johnnybegood> hey, i have a little puzzle for you guys
<ReadPlease> I like to run things in a kind of minimalist way
<scottyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465675/
<Mr_Sonoma> !ask | emperium
<ubottu> emperium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johnnybegood> if you dont have a contract and you will tell your boss you quit in 2 weeks
<DasEi> ReadPlease: though not needed for that box, can fasten it by :
<johnnybegood> what are the chances you'll get fired before the end of this period?
<ReadPlease> Internet, specifically, DasEi.
<scottyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465675/
<ReadPlease> Firefox
<slinkeey> Hello,  I have been trying to get internet over ppp without any luck.. I get ppp0 to show up using ifconfig.. I get an ip addess and dns servers assigned.  I can't get to any websites by name or ip...  here is a thread I started for my ipconfig -a output and etc.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9603601
<jrib> johnnybegood: this is #ubuntu, not #randomquestion
<DasEi> !lowmemory | ReadPlease
<ubottu> ReadPlease: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<compzrx> Jordan_u: where i gonna go to see when i mount
<johnnybegood> jrib - come on man, help a brotha out!
<johnnybegood> :-)
<jrib> johnnybegood: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<Jordan_U> compzrx: "filesystem" then look for the directory "mnt"
<chanpa> Anyone in here available to help me install drivers for the audio on my Motherboard? I have downloaded them but don't know how to install it
<emperium> how can I clear cache on ubuntu 10.04? [I use windows since 3.1]
<johnnybegood> jrib - danke
<Jordan_U> emperium: What cache and what is your actual end goal?
<ReadPlease> ubottu, your name is funny
<DasEi> ReadPlease: for inet, you can sort out uneeded services in win as you can disable them in ubuntu, in general ubuntu as a linux can be made faster, because it needs less security-related stuff
<Zeddikus> I know I used a graphical editor to edit the grub menu file but the name of it has escaped me.  Does anybody know the name of a editor for the grub menu file?
<emperium> a HD keep saying that is full
<emperium> I need to clean something
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone paste the default line for the cdrom entry in fstab please?
<ReadPlease> That does not mean that it runs less securely though, DasEi?
<emperium> but everytime a boot it's worst
<Jordan_U> emperium: sudo apt-get clean
<ReadPlease> ubottu is messaging me. :-/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<Mr_Sonoma> emperium, have you tried system > administration > computer janitor?
<emperium> yes
<ReadPlease> ubutto, I don't have any changes to request, unless you want to build better tts.
<emperium> only 2 app there
<DasEi> ReadPlease: this is why linux is common in server-apps, no, it's not less secure, but more developed for it
<ReadPlease> So, can someone tell me how running a win program in ubuntu works?
<Jordan_U> ReadPlease: ubottu is a bot.
<ReadPlease> I heard you can now just click on it
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<emperium> ntm and scleaner
<DasEi> !brain | ReadPlease
<ubottu> ReadPlease: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Mr_Sonoma> !wine > ReadPlease
<ubottu> ReadPlease, please see my private message
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> what prefix should i ./configure programs with?
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<Jordan_U> Stavros: What are you trying to compile from source? Did you check the repositories first?
<emperium> now it's a litlle better, I use to have 76MB now I've 564 MB
<emperium> :D
<slinkeey> Hello,  I have been trying to get internet over ppp without any luck.. I get ppp0 to show up using ifconfig.. I get an ip addess and dns servers assigned.  I can't get to any websites by name or ip...  here is a thread I started for my ipconfig -a output and etc.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9603601
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  You have been to the avidemux homepage and checked out its docs/guides/wiki pages?
<Stavros> Jordan_U: sphinx, and i did
<Stavros> Jordan_U: actually, i'll just install from the repo, it's the stable version and shouldn't be too old
<Stavros> hmm, how can i remove it now...
<scottyg> yes but no info on how to convert files!!!
<ReadPlease> Thank you.
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<Jordan_U> Stavros: Did you already "make install" (if not then there is nothing to remove except the source directory).
<DasEi> ReadPlease: which app do you need in win ?
<Stavros> Jordan_U: i did checkinstall, i saw now that it uses "dpkg -r" to remove (i just had the package name wrong)
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone please paste the default line for the cdrom entry found in fstab?
<Stavros> Jordan_U: thanks for your help!
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<chanpa> I'm trying to install my audio drivers on my motherboard and I have downloaded them and in the INSTALL.DOC it says 2) You must turn on sound support (soundcore module). -- How do I check if I have that? and 3) run './configure' script, how do I do that?
<compzrx> Jordan_u: how to mount two partition
<Zeddikus> I am trying to find the menu.lst file to edit it.  It used to be in /boot/grub  does anybody know where I find it now?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Zeddikus
<ubottu> Zeddikus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<mandi> does anyone have experience with a LAMP set up on an ubuntu destop for a closed local network (intranet)?
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Zeddikus> !grub2
<Jordan_U> Zeddikus: I would expect a wizard of the first order to know these things :)
<ReadPlease> DasEi, ReadPlease
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<DasEi> ReadPlease: read what ?
<gartral> is there any application that open/read epub DRMed books?
<Zeddikus> I just came back to Ubuntu after over a year absence so not familiar with the changes yet
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, thanks
<scottyg> how do i use this info to convert a file with avidemux?
<DasEi> np
<fablinix> scottyg: open up a new terminal, run this (download a preset and a shell script for easily converting your video files), CTRL+SHIFT+V in a terminal to paste: wget http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=EcqxRU4k -O walkmanx.ffpreset && wget http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=JNLs9Uze -O walkmanx-convert.sh && chmod +x walkmanx-convert.sh
<Mr_Sonoma> scottyg, it tells you what codecs to use. I can not help you with avidemux because i do not mess with that particular program
<itsnatesudz> I am trying to get world of warcraft to run with wine, and it does but crashes after 5 minutes or so , this is the wine output log from start till crash if anybody has any ideas I would appreciate it, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2rZ45ECT   thanks
<gartral> Zeddikus: main upgrade, HAL dropped in favor of upstart
<scottyg> thank you fab linux!!!
<fablinix> scottyg: you will still need to do 2 more things: sudo mv walkmanx.ffpreset /usr/share/ffmpeg/ && sudo mv walkmanx-convert.sh /usr/bin/
<Jordan_U> Zeddikus: It was SysV init that was dropped in favor or upstart, udev and devkit-* replaced HAL.
<ReadPlease> That is the program name
<fablinix> scottyg: then you can use a terminal like walkmanx-convert ~/Videos/hello.mpg ~/Videos/Walkman/My-Hello (it adds mp4 automatically)
<slinkeey> Hello,  I have been trying to get internet over ppp without any luck.. I get ppp0 to show up using ifconfig.. I get an ip addess and dns servers assigned.  I can't get to any websites by name or ip...  I am not sure if I am forgetting to do something...  here is a thread I started for my ipconfig -a output and etc.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9603601
<scottyg> i  tried that fab linux all errors
<DasEi> ReadPlease: which windows program you need in ubuntu ?
<scottyg> and i dont have permission to edit files
<cablop> there's a gui to edit the fstab?
<scottyg> and i cannot remember how to log in as root
<Jordan_U> !root | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scottyg> i need to log in as root first
<cablop> i asked wrong
<cablop> is there any gui to edit the fstab? or to edit the mounting points of partitions devices?
<ReadPlease> DasEi: ReadPlease
<scottyg> bash: !root: event not found
<DasEi> scottyg: at the grub loading press either Esc or left shift,  choose recovery-mode, become root there, change pass
<ReadPlease> It's a program name.
<bobbo> cablop, editing fstab manually is generally relatively easy, what are you trying to do?
<DasEi> ReadPlease: idk,  what it is it ?
<scottyg> isnt there an easier way?
<DasEi> scottyg: remember pass
<Jordan_U> compzrx: Make the directory that you want the files to be accessible from (called the "mount point") then run "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /path/to/mountpoint"
<ridin> DasEi, it's like narrator for Window
<ridin> s
<chanpa> Anyone available to help me with driver installation for few mins? Shouldn't take that long
<cablop> well, i'm in a hurry, i need to reinstall the linux asap, then i need to clone some partitions while i configure the linux, then move the temp partitions and build the final ones and copnfigure the final system
<Zeddikus> Is there a gui to edit the grub.cfg file?
<DasEi> ridin: thx, so a reader
<DasEi> ReadPlease: there are few readers for ubuntu, too
<Jordan_U> Zeddikus: No.
<cablop> well, i'm in a hurry, i need to reinstall the linux asap, then i need to clone some partitions while i configure the linux, then move the temp partitions and build the final ones and copnfigure the final system, bobbo
<johnnybegood> Zeddikus - maybe
<johnnybegood> let me think...
<johnnybegood> hm...
<johnnybegood> no
<FloodBot2> johnnybegood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnnybegood> FloodBot2 yes ma'am
<rebirth> can anyone help me install processing?
<johnnybegood> rebirth depends on how much you can pay us..
<johnnybegood> :-P
<ReadPlease> DasEi: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1763
<bobbo> johnnybegood, please stop spamming
<johnnybegood> bobbo yes sir!
<rebirth> i can pay you by contributing good processing code for educational purposes
<rebirth> Ubuntu!
<ReadPlease> It's a narrator, and it runs with fewer system requirements than JAWS, but it still has highlighting, pause, and rewind functions.
<scottyg> how do i enable root login in ubuntu?
<bobbo> cablop, you don't need to fiddle with fstab to install Ubuntu, or really for cloning parts
<slidinghorn> !ot | rebirth johnnybegood
<ubottu> rebirth johnnybegood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cablop> bobbo: what i want to avoid is to have to deal with wron uuids and so on
<ReadPlease> Unlike anything else I have seen that doesn't require someone to be online and have Flash and limit the amount of text entered.
<cablop> bobbo the hard part is after i get the final definitive partitions...
<rebirth> seriously? this is off topic?
<ReadPlease> Plus, there is an easy-to-change option to have it take the clipboard to the reader and speak the clipboard
<Jordan_U> !noroot | scottyg
<DasEi> ReadPlease: nice, if it's in the wine-db, you can probably use it under linux
<ubottu> scottyg: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ReadPlease> It's like stupid stuff that no one ever thought to put into any other program.
<IdleOne> rebirth: no it wasn't exactly
<Zeddikus> I found what I was looking for it's called start-up manager
<bobbo> cablop, I don't know fo any stable editor for fstab
<cablop> hat can i use to clone ntfs partitions in linux?
<IdleOne> rebirth: installing processing?
<compzrx> Jordan_u: Ok thnx
<rebirth> IdleOne: yes
<bobbo> cablop, I tried one once and it messed my fstab massively, basically wiped it
<ReadPlease> And in my opionion is absolutely necessary to make a good reader, now.
<bobbo> cablop, it's generally safer to do it manually, and you'll learn more!
<DasEi> cablop: dd on the UNmounted partitons
<Pici> rebirth: There shouldn't be anything you need to do to install processing.  Just unpack the archive and run the executable.  You'll need java installed first. I don't know if it specifically requires Sun Java though.
<cablop> hehe, maybe you're right, bobbo, to mess it would be very bad, preferable to do it by hand...
<ReadPlease> Think about it...  who wants to read a 20-page document in a reader without any highlighting?  The reading is on page 12, and the document is still at page 1....  Then, you miss a word because you are trying to listen to it fast
<bobbo> cablop, if you need help, just shout :)
<cablop> thanls bobbo
<ReadPlease> So you have to search all over the document with find functions and your mouse wheel to see where you were...
<Jordan_U> ReadPlease: Have you filed feature requests for these? It sounds like at least the clipboard functionality would be fairly easy to add, it might even make it into the next version of Ubuntu if you request it now.
<fablinix> scottyg: what's the error message you get?
<scottyg> how do i edit my gdm file?
<cablop> bobbo: what is the dd? i need to clone a ntfs paretition but to make it shorter in size also
<ridin> readplease, have you tried out orca? i'm not sure if it doesn't have the things you need
<scottyg> no permissions
<ReadPlease> I think I did in some back alley, somewhere.  Probably not in the right place, though.
<scottyg> i get nothing but errors
<itsnatesudz> Need help WoW kkeps crashing 5 minutes into play , I think its a problem with wine this is output log Thanks in advance http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2rZ45ECT
<DasEi> !who | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fablinix> scottyg: what command are you stuck on?
<ReadPlease> Yeah, I tried orca.  The default speaking there is kind of lame, also.
<rebirth> ok i guess my question is then, how do di execute a shell script?
<bobbo> cablop, dd is a command that clones a block device (disk) bit by bit
<scottyg> i wish someone knew how i could edit my gdm.conf
<Jordan_U> ReadPlease: bugs.ubuntu.com would be the place.
<bobbo> cablop, if you want to resize use gparted (a partition editor)
<ReadPlease> It's like 8 bit, and the pauses and inflection and stress are all messed up.  It's like they didn't even try.
<scottyg> i cannot edit any files sir
<DasEi> cablop: dd let's you clone partitons blockwise, to resize you need another tool like gparted
<slidinghorn> scottyg, gksu gdm.conf
<scottyg> please tell me how to enable root login
<slidinghorn> oops scotty it's gksu gedit gdm.conf
<DasEi> scottyg: see above
<Pici> rebirth: Either double click on it, or navigate to it in a shell and run ./thefile
<scottyg> the file is empty!
<Mr_Sonoma> !patience | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ReadPlease> Orca is kind of like a bad version of MS Sam
<scottyg> the gdm file is empty
<scottyg> how do i enable root login?
<slidinghorn> scottyg, please stop repeating yourself...are you sure you're in the right directory?
<IdleOne> scottyg: you don't, use sudo
<scottyg> absolutely!
<ReadPlease> Which is also bad... in older MS text-to-speech, they had the option of reading from the cursor position and a pause feature which are no longer there.
<scottyg> i will try anything to enable root login!
<Pici> !noroot | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Mr_Sonoma> !root | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<slidinghorn> scottyg, and you're positive that the gdm.conf file existed before you opened it?
<DasEi> IdleOne: he's missing his root-pw and confuses booting single mode :P
<bobbo> scottyg, in a terminal use "sudo -s" to login to a root shell, but it's bad and you shouldn't do it
<scottyg> no i fear it did not
<compzrx> Thank you Guys for you BIG help! I hope I can explore this new OS exciting>>
<compzrx> :)
<scottyg>  i have the newest version of ubuntu
<slidinghorn> scottyg, then you're trying to edit gdm the wrong way
<DasEi> scottyg: at the grub loading press either Esc or left shift,  choose recovery-mode, become root there, change pass
<cablop> i have it also, and ii was disspaointed with too many thingsa, lol
<scottyg> does anyone know how to enable root login in 10.04?
<slidinghorn> !repeat | scottyg
<cablop> well, but i think the massive changes are for the best
<ubottu> scottyg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pici> scottyg: Please start reading the responses here.
<scottyg> ohhhh i do...and i follow the instructions by the letter....nothing seems to work though:(
<DasEi> scottyg: to install or alter anything, need the pass for sudo, so do that first
<ReadPlease> Anyway, I will just start adding data at the bugs site. : )  Thanks, guys.
<Crucible> Could someone give me a quick idea of how to rebuild a package with a patch in it?
<rebirth> Pici: like "sudo ./processing" ? that is not working
<bobbo> Crucible, I'm a developer, PM me and I'll help, otherwise we'll spam the channel
<Pici> rebirth: There is no need to use sudo for this.  Is the executable named processing?
<shblang> anyone want to help me with a short simple python script?
<rebirth> yes
<fablinix> anyone know a few good irc channels for programming on ubuntu? I don't guess you should talk about it in this channel?
<ReadPlease> Sh3r1ff you might try #python also
<Pici> shblang: #python would be a a more appropriate place.
<antonio_> aloha everyone...
<compzrx> exit
<shblang> quiet in #python
<DasEi> fablinix: #c++
<slidinghorn> fablinix, i'd just try a channel for the language, i.e. #python or #php
<ReadPlease> fablinix, try ##programming and ##c
<rebirth> with ./processing i get "permission denied"
<fablinix> ok, thanks to the three of you
<ReadPlease> Don't just try them... put them on perform
<ReadPlease> They're really strict in ##c.  They want everyone to stay on topic.  #bash is good, also.
<antonio_> My girlfriend just got a new phone (samsung sunburst).  I want to transfer a video that I recorded from the phone to my computer but I don't have a microSD chip.  Is there anyway to access the phone via the computer without a data cable/microSD...like can I connect to it with bluetooth?
<ceeck65> Entrevista en Vivo al Padre del Software Libre Richard Mattew Stallman Escuchalo http://giss.tv:8000/radioalterna99.ogg
<ReadPlease> antonio_, with a Samsung?  I seriously doubt it.  You could get an SD for like 4-8 dollars....
<xangua> ceeck65: stop that please
<rebirth> Pici: ",/processing" returns "permission denied"
<bobbo> rebirth, chmod +x ./processing
<intx> i tried following the kernel compile guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, it says EE: Missing modules (start begging for mercy).. says i'm missing 4 modules
<ReadPlease> what model?
<xangua> antonio_: have you tried that¿
<intx> what am I doing wrong
<rob> how do I know what command i need to add a startup program
<xangua> rob: what program¿¿
<rebirth> bobbo: it supposedly did something but i don't know what
<rob> well, dektopdrapes for one
<xangua> intx: why do you need to complie the whole kernel¿¿
<bobbo> rebirth, try running it now?
<antonio_> tried what xangua:?
<antonio_> it seems like someone would have found a way to stream stuff from a phone to a computer without cables/cards
<DasEi> antonio_: connect by bluetooth
<ReadPlease> antonio_, some of the sunbursts have USB
<ReadPlease> Alright, have a good one. :)
<rebirth> ok a text box popped up saying "processing required Java 6 from Sun (ie the sun-java-jdk package on Ubuntu).
<rebirth> so i take it i should install that package
<scottyg> ok i am still trying to convert files for my sony...nothing works though:(
<rob> how do i find out what command i need to add a startup program?
<antonio_> just checked..no usb :(
<Pici> rebirth: Yes, you'll need to enable the partner repository if you're on 10.04 though.
<Pici> !partner | rebirth
<ubottu> rebirth: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<scottyg> i am very new to linux
<antonio_> dasEIi: I've never done this..can you recommend a good program for ubuntu?
<DasEi> rob:that's not a single command, but a task to bring it either in upstart or rc.local
<scottyg> can anyone recommend a program to convert files that will play in my sony walkman mp3 player?
<rob> huh
<rob> i dont understand
<luiX_> hi all
<rebirth> processing is already working!
<scottyg> i converted to wmv and mp4 but nothing works
<rebirth> after i hit ok it launched and i can run a sketch, yay
<Pici> rebirth: great!
<rebirth> thanks for your help all
<scottyg> is there any way to even do this?
<luiX_> having a graphic card with two outputs (one vga, one dvi) is it possible to make it work with two monitors showing an "extended" desktop?
<antonio_> dasEi: would I need any additional equipment?
<scottyg> i have a file that does play in this mp3 player...but how do i convert other files?
<cablop> DasEi: mmm bad thing, cause that partition is already bigger than the destination disk!
<DasEi> antonio_: bluetooth is installed by default, yes you'll need a adapter for that box o' course
<rebirth> but how i launch the program in the future? does that script install it or launch it? in other words, do i need to run that script every time?
<DasEi> cablop: ntfs ? defrag and shrink it beforehands then
<antonio_> dasEi: so there is no kind of built in adapter on a laptop/desktop?
<rob> if i want a particular program to launch at startup, how do I find out what command I need for that program?
<DasEi> antonio_: depends on your model, checkout manufacturers docs
<DasEi> antonio_: or run hwinfo --vv
<scottyg>  i have a file that does play in this mp3 player...but how do i convert other files?
<DasEi> scottyg: to install or alter anything, need the pass for sudo, so do that first
<scottyg> i have winff...how do i make files work in the sony mp3 player?
<scottyg> ok done!
<scottyg> i have root priviledges
<DasEi> :)
<scottyg> thanx dasEi
<scottyg> winff is open
<xStink> So i installed 10.4... then i realize OH NO i downloaded the wrong disc... i386 and not the 64bit disk
<xStink> So i go back to download the 64bit and it says "not recommended for daily desktop use"
<xStink> So what should it do?
<IdleOne> xStink: it is fine to use on daily basis
<Dr_Willis> xStink: use what you want
<scottyg> i converted to wmv....but the sony still cannot see it
<antonio_> dasei: how do I find if it has bluetooth...can I use this command? hwinfo --hw_item ^C
<IdleOne> xStink: download the 64bit disc and reinstall
<antonio_> er
<antonio_> hwinfo --hw_item
<scottyg> how do i use winff to convert files to play in my sony walkman mp3 player?
<DasEi> antonio_: hwinfo | grep blue
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  its all about the specific codecs and other settiings.  You need tolearn what ciodecs your player supports.
<xStink> I got quad core and 8gigs of ram and just got SSD for os disk
<xStink> Man ubuntu boots faster than you can say boot
<xStink> !
<xStink> :-p
<scottyg> ok dr willis how do i do that?  i have a file that does play!
<Dr_Willis> xStink:  read up on that 'not reccomended' at --> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<DasEi> antonio_: or google bluetooth & your brand~model
<scottyg> my player supports mpeg4 and wmv:)
<Dr_Willis> scottyg:  load it in a video player, or use ffprobe and LOOK and read and see what info  it says about the file.
<scottyg> i converted to those, but the files are still not playing
<scottyg> ok!
<Dr_Willis> wmv can be any of a DOZEN+ differnt codecs.. so you should use mpeg4 i imagine
<scottyg> i will paste it to paste bin:)
<Dr_Willis> res could be wrong, or other issues
<xStink> I've been using 64bits since the first amd 64bit cpus
<Dr_Willis> xStink:  with 8gb ram - You defainatly want 64bit
<antonio_> damn no bluetooth :( thought I had one
<xStink> Thats what i figgured
<xStink> anything 2gb pluss
<DasEi> antonio_: so get a sd card
<DasEi> antonio_: or an blue-plug
<scottyg> what is the paste bin address?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> scottyg: have you got a link or least the model of your player ?
<scottyg> here is the output for my wmv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/
<urzk> hi. how do i change my account password via command line? passwd <username> doesn't work
<Pici> urzk: just type passwd
<DasEi> urzk: sudo it
<scottyg> no, i have the info on the file it will play
<scottyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/
<scottyg> this is the info for the wmv that my player will play.  how do i convert other files into this format?
<ReadPlease> Is there an equivollent of the Windows Vista volume boosting special effect in Ubuntu?
<ReadPlease> equivolent...?
<ReadPlease> heh
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am having a great deal of trouble with an HP mini 1000.  I just installed Xubuntu and I have been marginaly successful installing the wireless driver.  Should I use STA or B43?
<scottyg> can winff make a file that will play in my sony walkman mp3 player?
<DasEi> scottyg: have you got a link or least the model of your player ?
<urzk> Pici: that doesn't work. asks for username. but i cant see any argument for changing the pass
<scottyg> dasEi it is a NWZ-e340 mp3 player
<DasEi> urzk: sudo passwd urzk                        <<asks for rot-pw, then 2xfor new pass
<scottyg> by sony
<urzk> DasEi: sorry, i'm dump. i see it
<DasEi> scottyg: igfy
<scottyg> what is igfy?
<DasEi> urzk: nvm
<scottyg> i am NEW TO LINUX:)
<scottyg> i am trying to convert video files for my sony mp3 player
<scottyg> can winff convert files to play in my mp3 player?
<Mr_Sonoma> scottyg, yes winff should be able to create a mp3 that your player can play.
<ReadPlease> scottyg google man.   Linux has the best docs
<IdleOne> scottyg: please stop reppeating yourself. DasEi is trying to help you but give him more then 9 seconds to get you the answer
<ReadPlease> You can find almost anything in simple terms on google
<scottyg> if so, how do i do it?  i am new to linux
<adamkex> does anybody have any issues with the up button?
<IdleOne> !google | ReadPlease
<ubottu> ReadPlease: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ReadPlease> Use google first.  Then, if someone gives you a push in the right direction, use google again.
<DasEi> scottyg: Supported Audio: MP3, WMA, AAC-LC, Linear PCM Supported Video: MPEG-4, h.264, WMV (DRM) @ 320x240
<Mr_Sonoma> scottyg, winff's graphical interface is pretty easy to understand. open it up and have a look
<scottyg> yes dasei!  i converted to those, but the files still wont play:(
<DasEi> scottyg: so I'd suggest you format audio to mp3 and video to mp4
<scottyg> i did mr sonoma!   every time i convert a file...it does not play:(
<ReadPlease> Man, there's a good reason to say google it.  I mean, teaching the 'google-fu', or whatever.  IRC slows people down a lot, I think.  Plus, people are more irritable without google.
<DasEi> scottyg: did you try to play the source files on vlc or other ? aren't they corrupted maybe ?
<ReadPlease> scottyg, are you using videolan?
<scottyg> dasei....there is no mp4 format to convert to just wmv:(
<IdleOne> ReadPlease: it is channel policy not to tell people to google it. Please follow channel policy
<DasEi> scottyg: and the source file is ?
<scottyg> the files play PERFECT in vlc
<ReadPlease> k
<scottyg> the source file is an avi...
<scottyg> how do i configure winff to convert to a mp4?
<ReadPlease> your mp3 player doesn't play avi?
<ReadPlease> what model is your mp3 player?
<scottyg> my mp3 player will not play the avi from my camera i think the size is off
<scottyg>  it is a NWZ-e340 mp3 player
<ReadPlease> or maybe it requires a codec
<inthevidual> Hi, anybody with an EEE900 here?
<scottyg> by sony
<scottyg> i have a file that plays in this mp3 player....how do i make other files like it?
<ReadPlease> Video format, MPEG-1
<ReadPlease> So, if you're going to convert to something, convert to that.
<scottyg> my winff will not allow me to convert to that
<DasEi> scottyg: mencoder installed ?
<scottyg> yes mencoder is installed!
<ReadPlease> i think that avidemux will allow it
<ReadPlease> I'm trying to find an ubuntu program that will....
<Jordan_U> ReadPlease: MPEG-1 is pretty terrible when it comes to video.
<ReadPlease> avitompeg is a program
<scottyg> how do i create presets for my sony walkman?
<ReadPlease> Yeah, but it's all that his mp3 player is compatible with
<DasEi> scottyg: http://pastebin.com/1TXsqrPJ  , and alter the target/path to your needs
<Mr_Sonoma> ReadPlease, i'm looking at winff now. IRRC you can convert to all the mpeg formats
<scottyg> thanx
<ReadPlease> Okay, I don't know how.  I'm out. :)
<urzk> another question - my account is not in the sudoers list. but i have the root password. how do i use sudo from my account?
<Mr_Sonoma> even so, with winff installed mjpegtools is installed (dependancy) so cli you could but that's not that n00b friendly
<scottyg> no that did not work...please look at my paste bin for the specs of the wmv file that does work...http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/
<scottyg> see?  nothing works!
<DasEi> urzk: man visudo, you can't use sudo from regular user acoount ?
<scottyg> this mp3 player can play wmv files....how do i convert my avi into a format that my mp3 player can play?
<scottyg> so far nothing has worked
<slinkeey> Hello,  I tried using a ppp connection with my ubuntu 10.04 to get on the internet. The only thing that works are command line tools like ftp, telnet, ping and etc...  None of my X programs work with my ppp connection though..
<slinkeey> right now I am on my lan
<slinkeey> Do you know why a network connectionw ould only work with the command line??
<Gambino> Wondering if anyone knows of a good program to virus scan my Windows drive from Ubuntu?
<scottyg>  this mp3 player can play wmv files....how do i convert my avi into a format that my mp3 player can play?
<slinkeey> I use a command line to start the connection as it is using my blackberry as a modem
<IdleOne> scottyg: "Add" the file you want to convert using the button (top left) then "Convert to" WMV, then "Device preset" WMV@ Generic, then select where you want the new converted file saved to. Click on convert at top of window.
<DasEi> scottyg: wmv has lot's of formats, unless you have the luck to find an rendering engeneer filling his idle time here, will have to try and read some more, handbrake is another option
<IdleOne> WMV2 sorry
<slinkeey> I can start new command lines and use the internet
<Mr_Sonoma> !patience | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<the-illest-oreo> hello
<scottyg> i did that idle one and the file will not play
<the-illest-oreo> wat?
<cornbread> Hey guys.  I'm trying 10.04 and the CD starts booting but stays stuck on the little loading screen with the small icons at the bottom.  I don't like not being told what is going on.  Is there a way to show the messages/processing logs as it tries to boot?  Also, where is the old boot options, where I can quickly install (like the debian installer)?
<the-illest-oreo> how old r u ?
<robertzaccour> i just updated grub. where do i need to save it to?
<cornbread> Icons look like this, but without the Ubuntu logo: http://mitchtowner.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/shot0001.png
<scottyg> hand brake is not an option as there are no versions for ubuntu
<IdleOne> !ot | the-illest-oreo
<ubottu> the-illest-oreo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<the-illest-oreo> how to download oovoo on ubuuntu?
<Mr_Sonoma> scottyg, your converting from avi to wmv correct?
<DasEi> !info handbrake | scottyg,  read above ~ 30 min
<ubottu> scottyg,: Package handbrake does not exist in lucid
<the-illest-oreo> please answer me
<scottyg> yes mr sonoma
<fabio> Hello. Can someone tell me the command that shutdowns the computer in say, 2 hours from now?
<DasEi> scottyg: handbrake can be used in ubuntu, but I'll settle back for now
<the-illest-oreo> fcjvhb is the command to shut down
<cornbread> Is the live CD install option the only available one for 10.04?
<iflema> fabio sudo shutdown -h 120
<robertzaccour> i just updated grub. where do i need to save it to?
<fabio> k thanks
<DasEi> cornbread: no
<fabio> and if i would want to cancel that?
<scottyg> i have no way of installing handbrake
<slinkeey> Does anyone know why a ppp connection would not work for my X applications?  Just terminal only
<slinkeey> but terminal screen under x
<DasEi> fabio: sudo shutdown -t 120
<scottyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<fabio> thanks
<cornbread> DasEi: how do I do the text installer then?  My CD won't get past the loading icons
<fabio> i typed that in the terminal, but i got no response from the system. is that normal?
<sdwrage> Anyone know of any good professional writing editors for Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> fabio: you can also specify a time with: shutdown 22:30
<iflema> fabio sudo shutdown -h 120
<DasEi> fabio: last is shutdown, either crtl-c to cancel or call man shutdown, it's in there (cancel that job)
<scottyg>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<crux000> 'ello folks
<DasEi> cornbread: you try to use the alternate cd ?
<fabio> thank you guys. bye
<cornbread> DasEi: I will, but in the past I believe the desktop one was sufficient (it had both a live cd and text based installer)
<crux000> Are there any mdadm/RAID experts around?
<iflema> scottyg you just want audio or video as well?
<cornbread> DasEi: unless I'm confusing that with the server install
<robertzaccour> i just updated grub. where do i need to save it to?
<scottyg> i want audio and visual!
<DasEi> cornbread: you said you won't get behind the icons ..
<scottyg>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<crux000> (I'm trying to recover from this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607006 )
<jhaluska> I upgraded the motherboard on the 9.04 distro and the sound stopped working.  I booted off the 10.04 cd and the sound works.  So how can I fix it?  It was running OSS before.
<iflema> scottyg mp4
<friskd> How do i make it so that i can connect to my mysql server remotely over an ssh connection?
<scottyg> iflema how do i convert it so my mp3player will read it?
<Guest11274> How would I blacklist grub-pc and grub-common from being installed on my computer, including blocking it from distro version upgrades?
<scottyg>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<iflema> scottyg does it have ubuntu on it?
<cornbread> DasEi: Yes, but in the past the boot options menu (install from Live CD, text based, etc.) came up before anything else
<IdleOne> scottyg: Please stop repeating.
<scottyg> yes i have ubuntu
<robertzaccour> i just updated grub. where do i need to save it to?
<iflema> scottyg this is an ubuntu support channel also the largest......
<intx> has anyone compiled the kernel for lucid?
<DasEi> cornbread: you mention the boot from first hd, install, check media choice ? it's still same
<intx> i tried following the kernel compile guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, it says EE: Missing modules (start begging for mercy).. says i'm missing 4 modules, what am I doing wrong?
<scottyg> yes i am trying to use an ubuntu program to make a file for my mp3 player
<scottyg>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<Jordan_U> Guest11274: Why? You aren't migrated to grub2 on upgrades currently, and when the time comes that you are it will be because grub legacy is completely unsupported.
<scottyg> no one seems to understand me
<iflema> !patience | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<robertzaccour> does it even matter where i save the changes of the grub to?
<robertzaccour> if it don't i'll just save it in documents
<robertzaccour> i need to make sure i do this right
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: updated how?
<scottyg> i need a program that will make a mp4 or a wmv that will play in my walkman
<robertzaccour> IdleOne: graphics card drivers
<lostnhell> sorry I left, I needed to change my nick
<scottyg>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: you edited the grub config file?
<robertzaccour> yes
<cornbread> DasEi: then something must be wrong since I'm never getting that menu.  I just get the little human logo with something that looks like a little ruler.  Confusing.  I'm going to try the minimal image instead
<robertzaccour> /etc/default/grub
<robertzaccour> could i save it there?
<lostnhell> Does anyone know how to block ubuntu from installing the grub-pc and grub-common packages?
<DasEi> scottyg: what about reading for the next half hour ?
<scottyg> yes i did that too
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: ok. save your changes to that file and leave it in /etc/default/grub
<scottyg>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<Jordan_U> cornbread: That's supposed to be a keyboard, an equals sign, and the symbol for accessibility.
<blendmaster1024> robertzaccour, hold on a sec. what changes did you make, and why? I should probably stop laughing and make sure you don't break anything
<DasEi> cornbread: did you verify the iso / the burn ?
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: thats not in the folder options
<DasEi> !md5 | cornbread:
<ubottu> cornbread:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blendmaster1024> robertzaccour, what do you mean by that?
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" radeon.modeset=0
<IdleOne> scottyg: my I message you?
<IdleOne> may*
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: i click file, save as, and /etc/default/grub ain't in the list
<blendmaster1024> oh.
<blendmaster1024> robertzaccour, are you following an online tutorial?
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: yes
<blendmaster1024> robertzaccour, may I have the link? I think you seriously misunderstood it
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: in an irc chat i mean
<blendmaster1024> ....
<DasEi> tjä
<ridin> hopefully he has logs
<blendmaster1024> robertzaccour, are you talking to the person right now?
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: he's not responding, thats why i'm here
<jammin_jay_jay> are damn small linux questions acceptable in here?
<blendmaster1024> robertzaccour, ok then. ask your original question again here.
<Jordan_U> jammin_jay_jay: No.
<ridin> damn large.
<blendmaster1024> jammin_jay_jay, not even kind of, it's a totally different distro. try ##linux if DSL doesn't have a channel.
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub", in that file, change the line that says "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.modeset=0
<robertzaccour> he was telling me how to get better performance by installing open source drivers
<Ubiedoodie> UBUNTU 10.04 ubuntu 2.6.32-23-generic #37-ubuntu SMP >-- I cannot add users or edit the existing users, it seems the user-admin GUI isn't working fully... how to fix?
<lostnhell> Does anyone have any ideas about my question?
<blendmaster1024> lostnhell, ask it again, it's off my screen and probably is off everyone else's too
<robertzaccour> do i need to just create a folder or what?
<blendmaster1024> robertzaccour, no, save over the file that you opened.
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: how do i do that?
<lostnhell> blendmaster1024, is there a way to blacklist grub from installing itself or being checked for autoinstall, including blocking it from distro upgrades?
<robertzaccour> int he save as part
<crux000> Anyone every use mdadm --assume-clean to recover a corrupted array?
<Jordan_U> lostnhell: Why? You aren't migrated to grub2 on upgrades currently, and when the time comes that you are it will be because grub legacy is completely unsupported.
<crux000> *ever
<lostnhell> Jordan_U, I am using grub legacy from another OS, and I don't want to fight with grub2 or it's failed attempts at auto-configuration
<Gambino> Is there an issue with Ubuntu uploading pictures?
<blendmaster1024> lostnhell, I think so, if I understand you. you compiled grub and want to prevent the package manager from messing with it?
<robertzaccour> blendmaster1024: i clicked file, save as, now what?
<lostnhell> blendmaster1024, I don't want ubuntu to install any bootloader
<Jordan_U> lostnhell: If you don't want Ubuntu to install any bootloader then upgrade to the grub2 *package* and configure it not to install to any drive.
<lostnhell> Jordan_U, I have tried that and it started throwing errors on updates because it had no install instructions
<blendmaster1024> lostnhell, ahh. make sure to back up your boot sector before upgrading the package
<DasEi> lostnhell: you want to keep the current grub or have no grub at all ?
<ridin> 50% grub
<lostnhell> DasEi, I have grub installed from another OS, I don't want ubuntu to have any bootloader
<DasEi> lostnhell: but ubuntu is already installed ?
<Selam> naber
<lostnhell> DasEi, It is installed, but I declined installation of grub2, modified my chosen bootloader to boot ubuntu then removed the grub files from ubuntu
<yonij> Hi...can some one help me out to install itunes on 9.04...what should i do ?
<DasEi> lostnhell: so simple apt-get remove any grub packages, you should be fine
<Selam> what is ubuntu?
<lostnhell> DasEi, I already did that, but the update utility is already prompting to install grub
<DasEi> !ubuntu | Selam
<ubottu> Selam: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> lostnhell: what does a : grub-version   report ?
<IdleOne> scottyg: you here?
<lostnhell> DasEi, command not found, because I removed grub-pc and grub-common
<scottyg>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465687/  here is the specs for a file that will play...how do i convert to this format????
<lostnhell> Does this mean that no one knows how to blacklist a package?
<slim1> ask a question: why my amule auto closed when it runs 3 hours?my linux is ubuntu.
<scottyg> anyone have a sony walkman?
<cornbread> DasEi: looks like the problem was a result of the windows partition resize (in Administrative tools, computer management, etc.)
<antonio_> ediexit
<yonij> Hi...can some one help me out to install itunes on ubuntu 9.04...what should i do .....is this the right place to ask this question?
<antonio_> haha..whoops
<elea> hi/salut
<DasEi> cornbread: booting an installer cd ??
<robertzaccour> ok just did update grub and it said command not found
<JTJ_> hi there every one
<JTJ_> ?
<JTJ_> how are we all today?
<sorrell> Does anyone know of a good program to recover data from a drive with bad sectors?
<JTJ_> blind read and write
<DasEi> lostnhell: trick situation, might try dselect to make grub unavailable, else dpkg-hold came to mind, but as there is no package, can neither blacklist updating nor hold it, never had that situation
<DasEi> y*
<lostnhell> DasEi, dpkg hold and aptitude hold both failed to block it
<DasEi> lostnhell: sure, as there IS no package to hold, try to remove grub by dselect
<robertzaccour> i did sudo update-grub it says command not found
<lostnhell> DasEi, blendmaster1024, I think I found the answer, I modified /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove in the "Never-MarkAuto-Sections" by adding the line "grub*", now it is now showing to be installed or upgraded
<lostnhell> *now it is not showing to be installed or upgraded
<robertzaccour> i really gotta go i had to go several minutes ago if anyone can help i'll look for it when i get back
<DasEi> !itunes | yonij
<ubottu> yonij: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<DasEi> lostnhell: did you crete that file ? couldn't  find on my sys
<yonij> ubottu: i was asking using wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> lostnhell: sry, my bad, typo
<robertzaccour> actually i got time
<yonij> DasEi: i was asking about using itunes and wine
<DasEi>  yonij : ask in winehq
<lostnhell> DasEi, I just had to look around a bit to find the option, It is amazing that I couldn't find documentation for that anywhere, I have been searching the net for a week
<yonij> okie...thanx
<DasEi>  yonij : or search the wine db,
<DasEi> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<elea> hello
<DasEi> lostnhell: newland to me, too, so can't give advice to that solution
<UberN00b> hello world
<elea> does someone play themanaworld?
<lostnhell> DasEi, thank you for your help anyway, now that I got this resolved ubuntu may stay on my system for more than a month this time
<lostnhell> I will make to sure document this so others can learn to blacklist packages
<UberN00b> lostnhell problems with the drivers ? ... why are you blacklisting ?
<DasEi> lostnhell: blacklist from upgrading is in the apt-howto, but didn't find how to prevent a package from the base-install, so nice hint
<lostnhell> UberN00b, I have grub installed through slackware the way I want it, I don't want to fight with grub2 constantly rewriting everything
<UberN00b> i c
<elea> ++
<Viking667> Hi there. I've been hunting through my filesystem trying to find a way to force the kernel to load the sound modules in a particular order. I've not had a lot of luck.
<UberN00b> :D ookey " i see"
<Viking667> At the moment, it seems to decide for itself on startup which order it wants them in... as a result, I sometimes get one sound card discovered first, sometimes the other.
<Viking667> I want to fix it so that it always looks for one first, then the other second.
<jrib> Viking667: no idea, look into udev I guess
<Viking667> That's where I did look, there wasn't a hell of a lot I could do, though I did switch two lines around, I can't guarantee that the file I twiddled will stay that way.
<jrib> Viking667: what file?
<lostnhell> Viking667, You could force order in a customer initrd, but I don't know the procedures in ubuntu
<Snakkah> Hi there. I'm using Xubuntu, and I'd like to know if there's a way to change the background or theme for the login screen, and not just the desktop?
<UberN00b> Snakkah kde-looks.org
<Nhawdge1> Hey guys, I want to use the motd to update my users of a few changes on my server, but I would like it to also retain the dynamic information ubuntu has standard
<UberN00b> you'll find themes there and explanation how to install them
<Snakkah> Xubuntu, not Kubuntu.
<UberN00b> ops
<lostnhell> Snakkah, are you using xdm?
<Snakkah> xdm? I don't know?
<Snakkah> I'm using Xfce.
<lostnhell> Snakkah, xdm is the default desktop manager (login manager for xfce)
<DasEi> Snakkah: http://i8t.de/oq1qj80x , tried this succesfully, but just used the standard themes coming with it
<Snakkah> Oh.
<Snakkah> Yes, that would be it lostnhell
<Viking667> I twiddled /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, so I hope that'll 'stick'.
<DasEi> Snakkah: nick-miss, sry
<Snakkah> It's alright DasEi
<DasEi> Nhawdge1:   http://i8t.de/oq1qj80x , tried this succesfully, but just used the standard themes coming with it
<Ashfire908> How do I set up a computer with my Ubuntu One account?
<DasEi> Ashfire908: install ubuntuone-client
<lostnhell> Snakkah, I am looking for the xdm configure methods now
<Snakkah> Ah, thank you.
<Nhawdge1> DasEi: Hah, sorry I think it was too vague, I'm talking about the /etc/motd file (this is on an ubuntu server machine)
<DasEi> Nhawdge1: ic, no that was the for backgrounding the graphical boot
<steve__> where is the ubuntu cloud channel
<dexterslab> Is there an off-topic Ubuntu room?
<Nhawdge1> DasEi: yeah I saw that, not quite what I am looking for as the machine is rebooted only for updates
<coz_> dexterslab,   #ubuntu-offtopic
<GAN900> I'm trying to file a bug about the weather locations in LaunchPad
<Mr_Sonoma> !ot | dexterslab
<ubottu> dexterslab: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Snakkah> lostnhell, have you found anything?
<GAN900> However the "Report a bug" link wants to take me to the wiki
<coz_> steve__,  maybe  #ubuntu-cloud ??  let me check
<dexterslab> Thanks.
<GAN900> I seem to be stuck in a bit of a loop.
<Ashfire908> DasEi, Ubuntu One client of GNOME is already installed. I need to set it up
<xStink> fn ell
<steve__> not too many people there
<DasEi> Ashfire908: so run it, and it'll guide you
<lostnhell> Snakkah, I am searching google for "xdm theme modify how-to" I found http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/automation_login_screen.html which tells you how to do it through config file modification, although I am hoping to find a gui app
<Jordan_U> !bug | GAN900
<ubottu> GAN900: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<steve__> dasei i have had problems with ubuntu one for a while now, it doesn't do anything with my bookmarks
<dobblego> can I turn on VNC (Remote Desktop) using the command line?
<GAN900> So the wiki's claims that you can file a bug using the website are incorrect, then?
<xStink> So whats up with no audio and dysfunctional  shutdown/restart buttons?
<blorg> hey,is tehre a way to change my recording voice?, i sound like a bat ... somehow ..
<GAN900> and can somebody tell me off-hand which package provides the (broken) weather station information?
<opij> my cursor is randomly vibrating lately. how do i get it to stop?
<Jordan_U> GAN900: No, it's not incorrect but the preffered method is ubuntu-bug.
<steve__> situation : now i try to set up ubuntu one and it can't recognize my computer and trys to save XXXX.bin.part after i try to confirm
<GAN900> Jordan_U, I can't divine the correct links to click in LaunchPad to make that happen, then.
<lostnhell> Snakkah, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308573
<Jordan_U> GAN900: What weather information are you talking about? Where are you accessing it?
<DasEi> steve__: idk, I won't store bookmarks externally
<steve__> situation : now i try to set up ubuntu one and it can't recognize my computer and trys to save XXXX.bin.part after i try to confirm
<Ashfire908> DasEi, Before I opened the prefs and I got no useful options, but I took a random stab, restarted the client, and opened the prefs, and one of those two triggered the authorize computer page, which did it.
<GAN900> Jordan_U, right clicking the statusbar clock
<Snakkah> lostnhell, apparently Xubuntu uses GDM, not XDM.
<GAN900> Jordan_U, that applet's prefs claim St. Petersburg, FL is a substation of Tampa, FL.
<Snakkah> I MIGHT be mistaken. That is the impression I'm getting though.
<DasEi> Ashfire908: i went the wa in first setting up account via browser, then add this to the prefs, for files it works
<lostnhell> Snakkah, you will have to check you running processes or your xinitrc to verify which you use
<DasEi> Ashfire908: *way
<Ashfire908> DasEi, I already had an account.
<lostnhell> Snakkah, you can run the command " ps -A|grep -i dm" in your terminal to see which is running
<willp2> can someone help me with an irc related question?  i know it the ubuntu channel, but usually there are smart people with good advice here
<cornbread> DasEi: yea, weird about the CDs booting futher now.  The desktop one gets to an initramfs prompt complaining it can't find a live file system, but the minimal image seems to be installing just fine (Maybe the desktop burn was bad, the md5s matched at least)
<willp2> xchat says my name (willp) is in use by someone... it's registered and has a password so i think i must not have logged out or something properly.  anyone know how to fix this?
<Snakkah> lostnhell, all that gives me is " (standard input) " what does that mean?
<Jordan_U> willp2: Ask in #freenode
<willp2> thanks jordan
<lostnhell> Snakkah, did you copy the command from your irc client or try to type it?
<DasEi> cornbread: prbly, or the disk's table was so corrupted that the installer stuck their, but then would be the same on minimal and should result in no hd found, strange
<Snakkah> I typed it
<GAN900> ubuntu-bug claims "clock-applet" doesn't exist
<GAN900> How convenient
<JR> I m from Brazil. Hello for anybody
<lostnhell> Snakkah, the symbol between -A and grep is not an i or L, it is the vertical symbol above the enter key
<Jordan_U> willp2: /msg nickserv ghost willp password
<xStink> ok now im confused
<Snakkah> I'm aware of that lostnhell
<Snakkah> That's what I typed.
<DasEi> GAN900: alarm-clock-applet , or a apllet of a metapackage ?
<steve__> situation : now i try to set up ubuntu one and it can't recognize my computer and trys to save XXXX.bin.part after i try to confirm
<GAN900> alarm-clock-applet is, apparently, not installed.
<xStink> Before in previous distro it said realtek something..... now according to lspci  its nvidia HD  something....
<xStink> soundcard
<xStink> ?
<lostnhell> Snakkah, and it gave you an error message?
<GAN900> So that would seem not to be the culprit.
<Snakkah> lostnhell, all it gave me was "(standard input)" in purple. That's it. No error message.
<DasEi> GAN900: gnome-applets  contains that icon then
<lostnhell> Snakkah, do you get valid output when you run "ps -A"?
<DesiArnez6> I just lost external audio, I cant hook up my laptop to external speaker, however it works fine in preboot diagnostics
<Snakkah> lostnhell, it gives me a list of all running processes
<lostnhell> Snakkah, and are you including the quotes when you ran the first command? sorry for the noob questions, I am not assuming anything
<Snakkah> I wasn't including quotes
<lostnhell> Snakkah, can you manually review the output of ps -A to see if and gdm entries are listed, or would you like to try the grep method again?
<lostnhell> Snakkah, s/and/any/
<pschulz01> Greetings.. does the JeOS install still exist? I can't see the install option on 10.04 server or alternate.
<cablop> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Snakkah> lostnhell: There's a gdm entry in there: "gdm-session-wor"
<UberN00b> is open office the best linux compatible office suit ?
<Snakkah> lostnhell: And "gdm-binary"
<lostnhell> Snakkah, that confirm that it is using gdm
<Ashfire908> Does Ubuntu One sync files on file close?
<Snakkah> lostnhell, that brings me back to my first question: How can I change the theme?
<ocatacoo> is there a guide for sharing files on a local network
<Snakkah> lostnhell, I tried running gdmsetup from Terminal but that only took me to the Login Screen settings for here and they don't give an option to customize the theme or background.
<blorg> hey, does someone know how to change the voice output with any programm?
<Festicle> how are you trying to share files?
<ocatacoo> I am trying to learn how
<lostnhell> Snakkah, I got the same thing, I am looking it over now
<coz_> blorg,  you mean male to female  adult to child type thingy?
<lostnhell> Does anyone in here know the command to bring up the gui to configure gdm themes?
<Odd-rationale> Snakkah: see if this helps: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<blorg> coz_,  something like that yea
<coz_> lostnhell,    gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Festicle> are you sharing just between linux computers or do you want to share with windows machines too?
<coz_> blorg,   no I have looked for that...fancying my self creating another south park  lol
<ocatacoo> I just have linux
<coz_> lostnhell,  when that runs  choose a theme as if you were going to change the system theme
<coz_> lostnhell,  it wont change the system theme however
<ocatacoo> just got another oler computer and installed
<coz_> lostnhell,  there is another way let me see if I remember hold on
<lostnhell> coz_, thay doesn't seem to fit the need
<Snakkah> lostnhell, that should work. I'll update you in a second. Thanks.
<steve__> blorg you could use a trial version of diamond voice changer for windows and use wine to run it on ubuntu
<lostnhell> coz_, Snakkah I did find an app called gdmsetup that should fit the need ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<coz_> lostnhell,   try this    http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<dorlan> epale alguien habla español??
<ross__> when you have implemented a command which displays a long list of results, how do you scroll up to see the results?
<wangfei> niaho
<lostnhell> coz_, this is for Snakkah.. thanks for responding
<coz_> lostnhell,  that first command I gave you will change the gdm theme
<Odd-rationale> !es | dorlan
<ubottu> dorlan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wangfei> niaho
<lostnhell> brb, rebooting to finalize updates
<steve__> blorg you could use a trial version of diamond voice changer for windows and use wine to run it on ubuntu
<steve__> situation : now i try to set up ubuntu one and it can't recognize my computer and trys to save XXXX.bin.part after i try to confirm
<blorg> steve__, ima give it a try ,..myb
<KittyBoots> I am having a significant difficulty getting the wireless adapter to work on an HP mini 1000.  I just installed Xubuntu 10.04.  How do I get this to work?
<ocatacoo> Festicle: can linux share files with other linux
<coz_> blorg,   dont know about this   http://lobstertech.com/2009/jun/07/asterisk_voice_changer/
<Festicle> yes
<steve__> blorg u will love it
<Festicle> try googling NFS
<lostnhell> ok, I am back
<ocatacoo> so setting up NFS
<rileyp> Im having trouble with my apache server
<Mr_Sonoma> what's your problem rileyp
<Festicle> what is it doing rileyp?
<steve__> situation : now i try to set up ubuntu one and it can't recognize my computer and trys to save XXXX.bin.part after i try to confirm
<slinkeey> sdwrage, define professional?  Like Microsoft Word?
<rileyp> when i installed mythexport is said could not resolve apache server ip address
<rileyp> using 127.0.1.1.
<slinkeey> sdwrage, have you checked out open office?
<Festicle> is apache running?
<rileyp> mythweb is running really slow and mythexport cant connect
<cgp> I have a dumb question -- how do I copy files to my flash drive
<slinkeey> I am having touble with a ppp connection.. I can get everything via command line working, but I can not get the X based stuff to work like the webbrowser and vpn
<sdwrage> I found a nice editor
<cgp> I can't find it anywhere on the system I was expecting it -- /mnt, ~/.gfs whatever
<slinkeey> sdwrage, what did you find?
<elias_> hey can someone help me with the emarld theams?
<sdwrage> slinkeey, PyRoom
<sdwrage> good for creative writing
<ross__> how do you remotely access another computer and control it in ubuntu
<slinkeey> ok]
<elias_> ok so when i choose a theam in emarld, well nothing happens
<elias_> so what should i do
<ross__> i want to be able to access my desktop from a remote location, can someone suggest how I might be able to do so?
<slinkeey> sdwrage, interesting.. I am not a writer so I don't know that stuff.. What makes it geared towards professional..
<slinkeey> sdwrage, less bells and whistles to take up the screen?
<slinkeey> ross__, what is the other machine?
<ross__> slinkeey : my desktop
<slinkeey> ross__, What operating system?
<lostnhell> wow.. gnome shell is weird
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : same
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : 1004 on both
<nut> I recently installed another linux varient.  I have mounted my ubuntu and found that I chose to encrypt my user home folder in ubuntu.  How can I, via console, mount the encrypted user account?
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : someone recommended vnc
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : what do yout hink
<blorg> steve__, programm hugs up when i try to start it
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, I was going to suggest the same
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : how do i get that
<slinkeey> rosstaylor,  it is there out of the box I believe.. just active remote desktop and use emote desktop viewer
<Mr_Sonoma> nut, you need to use the decryption key i'll get you a link
<steve__> blorg how bout av voice changer
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : what do you mean?
<nut> thank you sonoma
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : i don't want to just view it, i want to be able to remotely control it
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, on your desktop go to system --> preference --> remote desktop
<blorg> duh... i guess im faster when i start learn to code and write it myself >_>
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : ok ? then what?
<slinkeey> rosstaylor,  on your notebook o whatever got o applications --> internet --> emote desktop viewer..... IT does control not just display
<elias_> ok so how do i change fonts?
<elias_> font clour, i mean
<slinkeey> rossco, That's It! :)
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, That's It!! :)
<AntonioX> hello,  how can I tell which video drivers am I using because my screen is dark
<rosstaylor> slinkeey : i don't have emote desktop viewer
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, remote desktop viewer
<elias_> like when i get on the internet and i want to leave a comment on youtube, i cant see what im typeing because the font is in white and the backround of the commentbox is white also. how do i fix this?
<slinkeey> Hello... I am having a had time getting my ppp connection to work right.. It only work from command line stuff like ping, telnet and ftp
<rileyp> hereis my apache2/error.log http://pastebin.com/QiDAw8ze
<slinkeey> any ideas?
<rileyp> Festicle, Mr_Sonoma  http://pastebin.com/QiDAw8ze
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: why isn't it working: (
<will1> can anyone tell me where to find the gtk-tooltip widget?
<sdwrage> slinkeey, eh... it isn't professional but I do like its minimalism :). It would be good to have something for testing repeated words, word count, etc
<slinkeey> sdwrage, does the minalism keep you from Open Office?
<rileyp> Festicle, Mr_Sonoma Mythweb is really slow and takes ages to respond and mythexport wil not open and gives me a 4040 errror
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: doesn't work damn it!
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, makme sure you select vpn and not ssh possibly
<Mr_Sonoma> nut, this may help a little. still looking for the command that gives you the pass phrase. http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/1/
<rileyp> Festicle, Mr_Sonoma I removed and reinstalled apache2 and mythexport and mythweb
<nut> thanks Mr_Sonoma, google was not friendly with this request =]
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: doesn't work
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, is your desktop sitting with a window asking you to greant permission
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: no
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, did you active remote desktop on that machine?
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: ok baby steps
<sdwrage> slinkeey, sort of :P I don't use open office that often.
<slinkeey> rosstaylor, did you try it by ip address
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: i went to my desktop and I set up my RD preferences
<Xubuntu_Newb> Hello everybody, if you don't mind, I've got some quick questions?
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: i allowed others to view and control my desktop but they must confirm each access with a password
<AntonioX> Sorry BUT,  how can I tell which video drivers am I using because my screen is dark
<miked595> I'm running the i7-980x cpu. It should have 12 threads but cpuinfo only shows 8. http://pastebin.org/403849 not sure where to start
<iflema> !ask | Xubuntu_Newb
<ubottu> Xubuntu_Newb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Viking667> hah.
<Festicle> rileyp i would first start by making sure the database username and passwords are correct
 * Viking667 just found out that CMD.EXE really has some distinct limitations
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: hold on
<Xubuntu_Newb> All right, I've noticed occasionaly I get this problem (which I blame on lag) whenever I try to open something up, e.g Terminal, I see a small tab open, with the process name, close, then nothing runs, is this simply lag?
<slinkeey> Hello... I am having a had time getting my ppp connection to work right.. It only work from command line stuff like ping, telnet and ftp.... I can not get it to work with my webbrowser, irc via xchat.... all the x  apps
<rileyp> Festicle its mythtv and mythtv i flushed privileges yesterday as per the mythtv wiki
<Festicle> it shows that its failing with the credentials you provided
<Styx993> hey, would anyone happen to know if there is any way possible to save a movie with totem?
<Festicle> try logging in manually into mysql with the username and password you are trying to use
<rosstaylor> slinkeey: i clicked connect but everytime it says connection closed
<Festicle> if you need specifics PM me
<Crash210> I'm trying to get poulsbo graphics working.
<elias_> hey anyone familiar with emerald theams?
<Crash210> Followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/     Still not working, and even worse than before.  I get a sort of interlaced look to the error screens.
<elias_> ok so i choose an emerald theam but nothing happens. what do i do
<fobek22> how do you find HKEY_current_user\software\wine folder?anybody
<Viking667> with regedit
<Viking667> wine's regedit, that is
<iflema> Styx993 there is a plugin edit/plugins menu
<Styx993> iflema, where do i get it?
<phantomcircuit> what's the kernel version in 10.04?
<Viking667> 2.6.31 I think
<Viking667> I have 2.6.32-22
<phantomcircuit> ancient
<Viking667> but that's because the kernel's been upgraded a few times.
<phantomcircuit> alright thanks
<iflema> Styx993 enable it.... edit/plugins (menu) it records to disc.
<Viking667> mmmm. I'm only going with the packaged version.
<DavidWhite> Folks, I did an update on Friday with apt-get, and my wireless isn't working (as of Friday afternoon, which is the first time I noticed). I can't be positive, but I think the upgrade broke wireless. It's in a perpetual state of "disabled" and I'm unable to "enable" it. Is there anyway I can see what packages were "upgraded" and "undo" them without an internet connection?
<fobek22> do anybody knows how to find hkey folders
<rosstaylor> how do you access another computer remotely and control it in ubuntu - i have two computers both are 1004 and i want to be able to connect to my desktop from a remote location and control it
<pschulz01> Found the option..
<Viking667> fobek22: yes, using the regedit that comes with wine
<fobek22> wat u mean am a newe
<Styx993> iflema, which plugin is it?  i don't see any "save to file" or anything
<intx> how do i select a different kernel on grub bootup?
<fobek22> where do i find regetit
<Styx993> intx, i think you would have to modify the grub.cfg to give you a menu
<Viking667> fobek22: do you have "wine" installed?
<iflema> Styx993 im on 10.04 Lucid Lynx, name  =Video Disc Recorder
<fobek22> yes
<Styx993> ???  wouldn't that just record to a dvd?
<Viking667> see if there's a menu called "Wine programs"
<AntonioX> Sorry BUT,  how can I tell which video drivers am I using because my screen is dark
<Viking667> I can't actually help with that as I've got something else thatdoes the same job as wine, but it's more ... sophisticated.
<ran> hello
<fobek22> nope cant find it
<Viking667> fobek22: hm. Then I can't help, as I don't know the state of your machine.
<AntonioX> Like Always Thank you FOR NOTHING!!!   YOU ARE ALL GREAT!!!!
<fobek22> ubuntu 10.04
<Aleb> I'm wondering, is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu 9 to ubuntu 10.04? It deletes files or something?
<fobek22> you have the same dont you
<fobek22> antonio am with you
<rosstaylor> how do you access another computer remotely and control it in ubuntu - i have two computers both are 1004 and i want to be able to connect to my desktop from a remote location and control it
<Viking667> rosstaylor: vnc
<fobek22> ill find out my self
<Styx993> iflema, you still there?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : can you run it with me step by step please
<iflema> Styx993 what you copying? dvds, youtube, ??
<Viking667> there's a program called vinaigre you could install, that helps you on the server end. Then you just use the Remote Desktop client in your menus if you installed it.
<Styx993> i need to save a video from a playlist to a file
<Mr_Sonoma> rosstaylor, VNC or ssh
<Styx993> how can i do that?
<jeffmr> once you configure your wireless card to be just like your router with key, does dhclient automatically associate and connect you?
<Viking667> rosstaylor: I'm on ssh to my Ubuntu machine as it is, no idea what packages you have installed.
<Viking667> rosstaylor: so, you want to view the desktop?
<Jordan_U> intx: hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<MaRk-I> rosstaylorhttp://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/75382.aspx
<intx> Jordan_U: thanks
<Styx993> currently the only way i can see is to get another media player
<Viking667> or just forward application windows from your other machine to your local machine?
<Jordan_U> intx: You're welcome.
<JJ_> can somone tell me how i reset my root pass i dont actually know it
<rosstaylor> viking667 :  i want to be able to view and control it from a remote location,
<iflema> Styx993 sounds odd to me..... as you where.....
<rosstaylor> viking667 : not just viewing it
<Styx993> iflema  what?
<Mr_Sonoma> !root | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rosstaylor> viking667: how can i go about doing so
<Viking667> rosstaylor: first, install vinaigre using the software manager.
<Kuwanger> I've noticed that with chromium-browser, there's some writes to /var/tmp/ through sqlite3.  Reading about sqlite3, it appears that there's some/a hard-coded temp dir and an environment variable to override the default.  So, does anyone here know why the default is /var/tmp and not, say, /dev/sdhm?
<Crash210> How do I revert kernels after I installed one?
<Viking667> rosstaylor: then, look for a remote desktop client. I'll go look up what mine's called.
<Kuwanger> err, /dev/shm
<mikeru> ubuntu used to go hibernating fine before. however, now when battery is low on my macbook, it says it will go to hibernation soon, but it doesn't and my macbook turns off before ubuntu hibernates
<mikeru> any help?
<Viking667> Kuwanger: because there's more likely to be a /var/tmp perhaps?
<Kuwanger> Viking667: chromium already uses /dev/shm.
<Styx993> Crash210  just select the old one in grub.  you can set the old one to default by editing your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<JJ_> so in other words i would just type sudo reboot
<JJ_> ?
<Kuwanger> Viking667: And both are specified in the Linux FHS.
<Styx993> mplayer it is, then
<Viking667> rosstaylor: I'm just logging in now.
<rosstaylor> viking667 : should I install vino as well?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : there are many files in the package manager
<Viking667> rosstaylor: vino ... I've heard of that.
<Viking667> As long as you install the VNC server on the server end, and install the client on the client machine, you'll probably be right.
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok i'm installing about vinagre and vino
<Viking667> btw, vinagre is the client.
<Viking667> vino is the server
<Viking667> you could install both, that way you can control machines in both directions.
<rosstaylor> so
<rosstaylor> ok
<BKTech86> does anyone know why my virtualbox says "no suitable module for running kernel found" ?
<cablop> well....
<lostnhell> BKTech86, what did you type in the virtualbox client OS terminal?
<cablop> how hard is to convert a common partition into a raid partition? usung software raid
<BKTech86> lostnhell, virtualbox-ose start
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok now what
<sheza> is there an ubuntu alternative NETinstall iso?
<Styx993> all right everybody, thank you, iflema, for trying to help a little bit.  i guess i'll just figure it out on my own  :|
<Viking667> start up vino, feed it with a password.
<JJ_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<JJ_>  ?
<Viking667> on the other computer (assuming that's beside you) fire up vinagre, point it to your first machine
<Viking667> rosstaylor: those two lines were for you, by the way
<rosstaylor> wait
<rosstaylor> viking667 : how do you start vino on the desktop
<Viking667> brb, making coffee... coofffeeeeeeeeee GCOOOOFFFEEE!!!!!
<rosstaylor> viking667 : i don't see it
<lostnhell> BKTech86, it sounds like your installation of virtualbox did not install the necessary modules
<JJ_> i tired to use this command            sudo ifconfig wlan0 up         and then it says this what have i done wrong?       SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Viking667> rosstaylor: brb. it's in the menus, or perhaps hanging off as an application onthe panel if you add it.
<sam__> how can i add  PPAs keys from  termina?l
<MaRk-I> rosstaylor: here tells you how http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-share-and-connect-remote-ubuntu-desktop
<sheza> ?
<sheza> lucid lynx
<JJ_> yreh#
<Viking667> Ahh!
<Viking667> rosstaylor: System, Preferences, Remote Desktop
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok
<Viking667> That should help you out some.
<Viking667> brb
<rosstaylor> viking667 : loading
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok
<rosstaylor> viking667 : i checked the allow other users to view and control your desktop, albeit the confirmation and password
<BKTech86> lostnhell, i tried reinstalling it but it doesnt work
<solifugus_> Does anyone know how to install a .deb package (with its dependencies)?
<sam__> no. its only the ubuntu channel
<Viking667> rosstaylor: sounds good, and sounds like you at least know what you're doing.
<symptom> FYI Pitivi cannot rotate video
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok now i started up the RD viewer on my laptop
<rosstaylor> viking667 : it won't let me in - connection closed
<lostnhell> BKTech86, did you install the kernel source and linux headers for virtualbox to use to build it's modules?
<Viking667> rosstaylor: hm? weird.
<symptom> Has Kino been working with Ubuntu?  I remember using it a while back, and it would just crash on start up.
<Viking667> how are you connecting?
<ulianov> hablame parcero tiempo sin verlo
<rosstaylor> viking667 : using the RD connection method
<Viking667> ulianov: #ubuntu-es, por favore?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : remote desktop viewer
<Viking667> rosstaylor: did you try    your-other-machine:0   L
<cristian> hola a todos
<Viking667> (without the L
<Etherael> is there a way to get 32 bit firefox installed in Ubuntu 64 bit?
<Etherael> lucid
<Viking667> Etherael: only if you install all the 32-bit compat libraries
<Viking667> aperson: hey there. you from cern?
<cristian> hallo everybody
<aperson> Viking667, nope
<Etherael> Viking667, happy to do that, how would you then go about selecting the 32 bit version of firefox though? I can't see any package for it?
<cristian> i nned help
<fablinix> I'm using cat ~/myfile.txt to send some text via telnet, but it seems to ignore all the new lines. Something I can do to fix that?
<Viking667> Wish I knew that. I only have 32-bit here.
<ulianov> mucha bareta o que?
<Viking667> ulianov: engleza?
<cristian> vorbeste cineva romaneste
<JJ_> hi there im new to linux and cannot get my wifi to config properly can someone help me here plz ?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : yes but it doesn't work
<rosstaylor> viking667 : maybe it's the firewall?
<rallias> i
<Viking667> hmm. Possible.
<Viking667> which firewall?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : i don't know lol
<bp0> ubuntu wont mount a floppy, how do i figure out what is wrong?
<Viking667> sigh
<rosstaylor> viking667 : all i see is a black screen on the remote desktop viewer
<rallias> is it possible to install an amd-64 linux kernal on an i386 system? I wish to upgrade my kernal to 64 bit without reinstalling the whole system, seeing that i don't have a cd
<Viking667> bp0: what filesystem is the floppy? fat12/16?
<JJ_> bp use daemon tools to load the iso
<rosstaylor> viking667 : connection to ...... was closed
<mandi> please -- need help setting up mediawiki; not sure what to do at this point; apache, mysql, php are all working fine, but help files on mediwiki page point me to a place that doesn't exist
<lostnhell> there is nothing like having 1400 people in a room and 1,000,000 questions and problems
<Viking667> rosstaylor: yeah, and if you click "Connect", what does that bring up?
<mandi> sorry - wrong room - will go to mediawiki room
<ulianov> algun colombiano
<MaRk-I> !es | ulianov
<ubottu> ulianov: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bp0> Viking667, yeah, fat something
<bp0> ... it has worked in the distant past
<JJ_> bp use daemon tools to load the iso
<Viking667> try this:  mount -t vfat -o ro /dev/fd0 /your/mount/point
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok
<rosstaylor> viking667 : brings up another screen
<Viking667> rosstaylor: hm?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : offering vnc as a option
<Viking667> Right...? stick your other machine's ip in there?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : i did
<Viking667> without the :0
<Viking667> hm.
<rosstaylor> viking667 : in fact it found the machine
<Viking667> oh?
<bp0> mount said nothing, but it did not mount
<bp0> the drive made noise tho
<Bluh> Might there be any software that you recommend?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : yes i clicked find and it found the host machine for me
<Viking667> rosstaylor: cool, but it doesn't open, you say?
<rosstaylor> viking667 : i clicked on it
<Viking667> bp0: hm. Checked the mountpoint? Checked dmesg?
<bp0> nothing in dmesg
<rosstaylor> viking667 : black screen and then it says connection closed
 * Viking667 blinks
<Viking667> oh.
<Viking667> rosstaylor: okay. On the "server" machine, log out, log back in.
<Viking667> That may start the server.
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok i will do that (my desktop)
<bp0> mount point is empty and mount doesn't list it
<Viking667> not on the client end
<meatbun> so i installed thunderbird 3.x. but now, it does not require password, to read emails, after u click on icon
<Crash210> How do I connect WiFi in the command line?
<Viking667> bp0: hm....
<rosstaylor> viking667 : the client end is my laptop in which i am using
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. i would like to know, why, when i quick change to another user or after reopen after hibernation on another user, the networkmanager not shown.. thus, i cant connect to the internet.. how do i fix this ?
<Viking667> try installing mtools, then do   mdir a:
<meatbun> i didn't say 'remember password'
<rosstaylor> viking667 : the host machine is my desktop
<MaRk-I> Viking667: rosstaylor needs to setup vino to accept incoming requests, I posted a link already
<meatbun> it cached old emails, and does not ask to authenticate
<Viking667> ah huh. I walked him through that.
<meatbun> anyone who stole my computer can read all my emails
<rosstaylor> mark-I : i thought i already did
<meatbun> just by clicking open
<bp0> mdir a: lists the file on the disk
<Viking667> meatbun: if you're worried about it, then secure your computer better.
<bp0> seems to work
<Viking667> bp0: good, so at least THAT bit works.
<Viking667> what does"  mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /your/mount/point" do?
<bp0> sure
<bp0> nothing
<Viking667> hm.
<Viking667> ls -l /dev/fd0
<bp0> just exits normally like it worked
<Viking667> See if anything is there
<bp0> yes
<Killerkiwi> help, notify-send dosnt work
<Viking667> weird.
<hotfloppy> in case nobody notice my question, so i repeat: hello guys.. i would like to know, why, when i quick change to another user or after reopen after hibernation on another user, the networkmanager not shown.. thus, i cant connect to the internet.. how do i fix this ?
<Viking667> so the node's not missing, mtools can find the drive fine, but mount acts as if nothing's wrong but doesn't mount the drive anyhow.
<Viking667> What's the last line out of dmesg that's relevant?
<rosstaylor> hm...this doesn't work : (
<Viking667> and, is it a conventional floppy, or a USB floppy?
<Killerkiwi> hotfloppy, sounds like your wirless driver hasnt reloaded brodcom ?
<robertzaccour> i installed the wrong driver in the grub for open source ati drivers, whats the correct line of text i need to put in the grub?
<Viking667> rosstaylor: check out what MaRk-I posted a little while back.
<hotfloppy> Killerkiwi: i'm not using wireless.. its a mobile broadband.. is they related ?
<Viking667> hotfloppy: hang on, you're in NZ?
<Viking667> On Vodafone?
<Viking667> *b*gg*r
<bp0> conventional floppy, nothing gets added to dmesg by trying to mount it... http://pastebin.com/SgBV0a9s
<hotfloppy> Viking667: i'm using huawei modem..
<Viking667> ah huh ....
<Viking667> I don't know much about Huwaei aside from that they probably made my cellphone.
<rosstaylor> viking667 : ok i will try that and get back to you
<Viking667> cool. I'll be back in five
<artinstartin> I created a guest account, but it is possible to access the whole filesystem from there. I unchecked all fields in the new user-rights but modem connection. How can I protect my filesystem from access?
<Jordan_U> artinstartin: Why don'
<Jordan_U> artinstartin: ... Why don't you use the built in guest account feature?
<artinstartin> I didn't think about it
<robertzaccour> i got an error message sudo update-grub
<robertzaccour> [sudo] password for mint:
<robertzaccour> /etc/default/grub: 28: Syntax error: EOF in ba
<artinstartin> Jordan_U: thnaks for inspiration
<MACscr> why the hell is it such a pain in the ass to check the status of a service in ubuntu (unlike centos)? In centos i dont need to know the path to any of the services, i just do something like: service httpd status. Or whatever. Am i missing something in ubuntu to do the same so easily? This is by default with centos and fedora without having to create any special scripts to do it, etc.
<thune3> robertzaccour: pastebin the file or show the line you changed
<robertzaccour> line 9 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" radeon.modeset=0"
<robertzaccour> i meant GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" radeon.modeset=0
<thune3> robertzaccour: you have an extra " in the middle there
<robertzaccour> thune3: middle where? which side of splash?
<thune3> thune3: or "quiet splash radeon.modset=0" the quotes need to be around the new parameter too
<robertzaccour> thune3: oh ok thanks
<Viking667> MACscr: I can do that fine:  service httpd status   shows me status just fine
<MACscr> Viking667: not for me, says the service command isnt even found =P
<Viking667> weird.
<Viking667> Came with my SysV-utils package
<Viking667> That may be why, of course.
<niccoli> hey all I have a question, when I put my pc to sleep mode how do I get out of it, because I just tryed and ended up just holding the power button, which messed up my boot sequence
<Viking667> sysvinit-utils
<thune3> MACscr: for upstart jobs there is a status command: status gdm
<mikeru> ubuntu used to go hibernating fine before. however, now when battery is low on my macbook, it says it will go to hibernation soon, but it doesn't and my macbook turns off before ubuntu hibernates
<mikeru> any help?
<jtigermi> hey there
<Viking667> heh. Hibernate doesn't resume properly on my machine, so I leave it alone these days. Ironically, that's one thing that Windows does get right, all the time.
<MACscr> thune3: lol, i cant even check basic thinkgs like the status of crond
<MACscr> status: Unknown job: crond
<Viking667> cron
<jtigermi> does anyone know the best way to install hardware drivers onto an offline system?  my new cheap toshiba has atheros drivers for the ethernet and for the wireless, so no love
<Viking667> (not crond)
<MACscr> Viking667: no diff
<Viking667> yeah, there is.
<Viking667> one extra letter.
<MACscr> Viking667: i meant in the results
<Viking667> ls /etc/init.d/
<Viking667> see if cron is in there
<Viking667> brb in twenty
<MACscr> Viking667: cron is there
<kernelupdate> how do i update my ubuntu 10.04 kernel to 2.6.34? i need it for driver support.
<Viking667> then it's cron, not crond
<Viking667> status crond
<Viking667> bah.
<Viking667> status cron
<FloodBot2> Viking667: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MACscr> Viking667: status: Unknown job: cron
<Viking667> or, failing that, /etc/init.d/cron status
<Viking667> I'm guessing it's not an upstart job yet.
<MACscr> Viking667: thats my whole point, i shouldnt have to mess with that bs path crap
<Viking667> MACscr: I told you how to solve it. I installed sysvinit-tools
<kernelupdate> how do i update my ubuntu 10.04 kernel to 2.6.34? i need it for driver support.
<thune3> MACscr Viking667: i'm on 9.10 and "status cron" work just fine. hmmmm
<Viking667> my apologies:  sysvinit-utils
<abhijit> !repeat | kernelupdate
<ubottu> kernelupdate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MACscr> thune3: im on 8.04 and its not
<kernelupdate> abhijit: tried all and google
<Viking667> hm. could have had a name change. apt-cache search sysv
<MACscr> E: Couldn't find package sysvinit-utils
<kernelupdate> abhijit: and every 2 minutes is not quick
<abhijit> kernelupdate, wait atleat 15 min
<kernelupdate> abhijit: okay
<fridgerator> any way to unmount a mount nfs drive, when the computer it was shared on turned off?? if i umount it i get "device is busy"
<Viking667> ouch.
<MACscr> Viking667: just found 'sysvutils'
<kernelupdate> fridgerator: try in terminal a sudo umount --force /device (or man umount for force flag)
<MACscr> installed that. LOL, cron doesnt even have a status option
<mostolof> fridgerator: if you script a little you can
<kernelupdate> MACscr: please add that to the wishlist at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<hybridvigour> greetings all
<kernelupdate> !hi | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hybridvigour> hello everyone.
<kernelupdate> !ask | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Viking667> and it looks like you haven't got upstart yet, as you're still with 8.04
<Crash210> Why does my computer do a fsck on each boot?
<jon5001> i have ubuntu installed clean, as the only os on this machine.  now i want to add Windows 7.  I just made an adequate ntfs partition and am set to install win7 but want to be sure i dont need to do anything before.  i want to dual boot.  right now grub doesnt give me any choices (it doesnt even show up... I may have set the timer to zero a long time ago). Anyway, once you get done with the MS bashing, can you help?
<hybridvigour> can anyone tell me know to install ubuntu mini without internet connection (i'm installing to various laptops)
<kernelupdate> !dualboot | jon5001
<MACscr> Crash210: either you have a bad drive or your system keeps being shutdown incorrectly
<ubottu> jon5001: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dude> what the hell is this thing?!
<kernelupdate> !hello | Dude
<ubottu> Dude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MACscr> kernelupdate: lol, why dont you just allow people to say hello or whatever. sheesh
<Dude> anyone know how i can find drivers for my wireless card?
<MACscr> Dude: google works well =P
<kernelupdate> Dude: go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<kernelupdate> !google | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<numberGrey> hmm, I accidentally removed the login/logout/suspend/shutdown applet from the menu and its not one of the available applets to select for the "add to panel" dialog.  Anyone know a way to replace it?
<MACscr> people that dont know how to use a search engine shouldnt even be allowed in irc in my opinion
<Thomas__> The Ubuntu Main Menu should work numbergrey
<Thomas__> or the application bar
<undecim> numberGrey: I think it's called quick user switcher, or something about session.
<undecim> numberGrey: I'd check for myself, but I don't use the default panel anymore, lol
<numberGrey> ok I will take a peek
<kernelupdate> numberGrey: you can try to right click on the bottom taskbar in a blank area, and click "Add to panel" and there is the logout and shutdown shortcuts listed there
<ThomasB2k> undecim what do you use?
<puff> Hm, which package is the ipw2200 module in?
<undecim> ThomasB2k: Avant Windows Navigator
<undecim> Window*
<ThomasB2k> ahh
<kernelupdate> puff: ipw2200 comes built in all supported Ubuntu kernels and should be included in every release
<ThomasB2k> okay
<hybridvigour> hi there, how do i install ubuntu mini without internet connectivity?
<ThomasB2k> I use a combination of Docky and the gnome panel
<undecim> I replaced the entry in gconf, so that awn launches in place of the panel.
<kernelupdate> puff: you can try "find / -name 2200" in terminal to search the location of the module
<puff> kernelupdate: So it's part of the kernel package?
<undecim> ThomasB2k: I would do that, but gnome panel doesn't work well as a sidebar.
<kernelupdate> puff: i believe so since at least 2005
<undecim> ThomasB2k: I want to maximize vertical space, you see...
<bastidrazor> undecim: have you looked into cairo-dock? it has applets that can do what you're wanting.
<puff> kernelupdate: I'm trying to file a bug report, it wants to know what package it is.  I know what module it is, but it doens't show up in dpkg -l | fgrep -i ipw
<kernelupdate> puff: the modules also exist on sourceforge if you really want them
<numberGrey> hmm, I was hoping to get the same applet back, these are somewhat different applets...
<puff> kernelupdate: no, I'm just trying to figure out the details for tihs bug report.
<kernelupdate> puff: try the find thing to see if anything gets returned
<undecim> bastidrazor: I have all I need with AWN. My experience with Cairo is that it's buggy
<ThomasB2k> Cairo is a bit complicated too
<undecim> bastidrazor: Of course that was some time ago, so I'm sure it's better now.
<bastidrazor> undecim: it is your choice. best of luck.
<jon5001> kernelupdate, great.  thanks.  so it seems i dont need to do anything ahead of time.
<ThomasB2k> Idk between docky and AWN, each one has features that I like that the other one doesn't. I love AWN's Terminal applet
<klxklx> 大家好
<ThomasB2k> but i love the elegance of docky
<undecim> ThomasB2k: Yeah, AWN has as lot more applets, and the terminal is by far my favorite
<kernelupdate> how do i update my ubuntu 10.04 kernel to 2.6.34? i need it for driver support.
<undecim> ThomasB2k: At the very least, it gives me a use for that "menu" button. I have it set to open the terminal.
<ThomasB2k> just sudo-apt get upgrade
<kernelupdate> ThomasB2k: its not listed in the apt packages (apt-cache search)
<ThomasB2k> hmm
<ThomasB2k> weird
<ThomasB2k> i honestly don't know
<ThomasB2k> brb restart
<kernelupdate> ThomasB2k: i know its released since its in Ubuntu 10.10, but i need it in 10.04
<undecim> kernelupdate: I think the only option you have is to compile manually.
<kernelupdate> undecim: thats what i tried and failed
<undecim> failed how?
<kernelupdate> undecim: can i pin the package using the 10.10 repo?
<asteriskmonkey> Where does ubuntu 10 keep its connection manager flat files? im trying to edit a dsl profile and it doesnt store them under /etc/ppp , anyone know?
<puff> kernelupdate: nothing from find.  This page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs) says do "ubuntu-bug PID" but ubuntu-bug responds with "The specificed process ID does not belong to a program".
<undecim> kernelupdate: I don't know if that's a good idea...
<kernelupdate> puff: maybe try searching top or the gnome-system-manager for pid <-> name
<kernelupdate> undecim: i don't think its been tried before
<puff> kernelupdate: well ps -ef | fgrep -i 2200 gets me: root      5985     2  0 Jul17 ?        00:00:14 [ipw2200/0]
<undecim> kernelupdate: It might be better to manually download and install only the packages you need rather than add the whole repo.
<kernelupdate> undecim: thats an interesting idea, from packages.ubuntu.com 10.10?
<undecim> yeah
<undecim> kernelupdate: You will probably have a little bit of dependency hell to work through though.
<Cazman> anyone here know a good nagios channel?
<kernelupdate> undecim: as long as its documented errors i'll be okay, thanks undecim
<jdu> I accidentilly deleted the 'me menu' in ubuntu 10.04 and wish to restore it. When I use the "add to panel" window, etc., I do not find it. Any suggestions?
<kernelupdate> undecim: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&arch=amd64&searchon=names&keywords=2.6.34
<undecim> Oh, packages.ubuntu.com doesn't have maverick yet.
<kernelupdate> undecim: can i get it from the alternative 10.10 disk for my arch?
<undecim> kernelupdate: probably
<undecim> kernelupdate: Ubuntu should automatically detect that the disk has packages
<stephenplatz> hi all
<undecim> kernelupdate: Wait a minute....
<kernelupdate> !hi | stephenplatz
<ubottu> stephenplatz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<stephenplatz> any opinions on best netbooks for linux?
<stephenplatz> silly question
<illac> stephenplatz: I have an Eee PC and I like it a lot
<kernelupdate> stephenplatz: n900
<stephenplatz> nice!
<illac> stephenplatz: 1002HA
<stephenplatz> ok
<jdu> I accidentally deleted the me menu' in ubuntu 10.04 and wish to restore it. When I use the "add to panel" window, etc., I do not find it. Any suggestions?
<undecim> kernelupdate: https://launchpad.net/~leannogasawara/+archive/ppa/+build/1590207
<illac> stephenplatz: they all have pretty much identical hardware however so they'll all run about the same.
<sirninja> How do I get two finger scroll to work correctly on my laptop under gnome? I have awesome wm installed also and it works fine under that, but under gnome, it doesn't.
<stephenplatz> I use ubuntu on two of my macs, but I'm looking for a new netbook
<bastidrazor> jdu the 'me' menu?
<illac> sirninja: mine worked out of the box since 9.10
<undecim> kernelupdate: If you run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:leannogasawara/ppa" you should have those upgrades available.
<sirninja> illac: it worked fine in 9.10 for me as well, but now it doesn't. :(
<stephenplatz> asus  has some nice models
<kernelupdate> undecim: okay, thanks, that will save me much work
<xawan> Someone knows about the acer-wmi problem???
<illac> sirninja: system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad -> (check) Two-Finger Scrolling
<xawan> acer.wmi: Unable to detect available WMID devices
<stephenplatz> illac, thanks for your input!
<jdu> bastidrazor: or so I understand it is called now. IT's that menu in the upper right hand corner that allows shutdown, user switch, social connectivity in 10.04, etc. It first began appearing in early forms of the last few releases.
<sirninja> illac, it's greyed out
<illac> sirninja: check your touch pad drivers?
<sirninja> illac, it works fine under awesome wm. I think it's because gnome is trying to load something that breaks it. I'm trying to figure out what that is
<illac> sirninja: hmmm yea I don't know I haven't had any issues, upgraded to 10.4 from 9.10
<bastidrazor> jdu: Indicator Applet
<kernelupdate> undecim: downloading now, should work great, thanks for saving me much time
<hybridvigour> does anyone have experience with ubuntu mini?
<sigmonsays> Hello. Why are packages in hardy that are not in karmic? Do they just drop packages over time?
<sirninja> Does anybody know how to prevent gnome from dealing with the touchpad?
<Viking667> they do, yeah
<bastidrazor> jdu: Indicator Applet Session
<illac> sigmonsays: think you can add them to your sources list though
<kernelupdate> sigmonsays: when you upgrade, they list which packages are dropped in support
<illac> kernelupdate: can't you add them to your sources list and still use them??
<Saturn2888> Hi all. Anyone here stopped a resize2fs before? I wanna cancel the one running. 80 hours is too long. It's an ext3 partition with tons of stuff: 10480015 inodes used, 164852 non-contiguous files, 12014 non-contiguous directories, 108558433 blocks used, 2194557 regular files, 8281406 directories, 13105626 links. (3328 symbolic), equaling to 23685632 files
<jdu> bastidrazor: we're I branding ubuntu, I would ignore such egocentric names. The problem is that this is a family member's login, and I would like to restore the menu.
<jdu> bastidrazor: oh I didn't see your posts
<sigmonsays> That's strange. They downgraded glade-3 to glade-2 in hardy -> karmic; I'm gonna take away their crack pipe and get those druggies into rehab
<jdu> bastidrazor: thanks
<kernelupdate> illac: yes, you can, sometimes this might give errors over time, but you can always download the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com (the *.deb which are like *.exe in windows or *.dmg in mac)
<meng> hi
<kernelupdate> !hi | meng
<ubottu> meng: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jdu> bastidrazor: exactly what I needed; indication is not what I think of when I consider its primary functionality. Thanks so much!
<sigmonsays> illac, that's entering dependancy hell trying to use different distro/release packge repos
<asteriskmonkey> Where does ubuntu 10 keep its connection manager flat files? im trying to edit a dsl profile and it doesnt store them under /etc/ppp , anyone know?
<sigmonsays> which is a bad idea (tm)
<illac> sigmonsays: true
<bastidrazor> jdu: somethings are a bit vague in translation i agree. best of luck.
<jdu> bastidrazor: normally I feel more adept
<bastidrazor> jdu: many things have been changed in 10.04 or rearranged. its almost like learning a new OS at times.
<kernelupdate> bastidrazor: many changes are attributed to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com feel free to suggest ideas there
<jdu> bastidrazor: yes; tweaking has required some relearning, and increased familiarity with gconf-editor
<Kaie`> i forgot the win7 wifi drivers for this netbook suck
<jdu> bastidrazor: thanks & bye
<chinmaya_n> Can i install10.04 with out loosing any applications from my previous version??
<chinmaya_n> anyone there??
<Lavande> hello, everyone, I forget my email password which is stored in evolution. The gnome wiki says it's in ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution/ but I don't have this directory. does anyone know where the password is stored? I'm using 10.04
<illac> chinmaya_n: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ennui> In the command line what command would I preface or append my GUI application launch command to ensure I get no output in that terminal window and can continue to enter bash commands?
<illac> chinmaya_n: that should upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 without issues (hopefully :/)
<cablop> hi
<illac> ennui: &
<Thomas__> You are better off odoing a fresh installation though
<chinmaya_n> I 've my /home partition seperate!~ ! will that affect it
<cablop> how can i write in another languages? i mean chinese and japanese among others
<illac> chinmaya_n: & <-- daemonize
<LinuxFrustrated> can someone help me with xbuntu?  Cannot see network shares on windows - Xubuntu chennel is dea
<illac> ennui: <-- daemonize
<chinmaya_n> illac, can u come again
<illac> ennui: BAHHH & == daemonize
<chinmaya_n> I 've my /home partition seperate!~ ! will that affect it
<cablop> LinuxFrustrated: to share folders is not related to xubuntu i guess, but ubuntu base
<ThomasB2k> no
<ThomasB2k> it wont' chinmaya
<cablop> LinuxFrustrated: did you set up samba?
<illac> chinmaya_n: crossed wires, I'm not sure if having your home on another partition will mess it up, I can't imagine it would.
<LinuxFrustrated> cant even browse a simple windows workgroup
<LinuxFrustrated> which sould be standard
<cablop> chinmaya_n: what is your problem?
<LinuxFrustrated> cab - no do I really need to become a file server just to see a windows share
<cablop> LinuxFrustrated: what you need to access windows files is samba, then install it
<chinmaya_n> cablop, Can i install 10.04 with out loosing any applications from my previous version??
<Lavande> hello, everyone, I forget my email password which is stored in evolution. The gnome wiki says it's in ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution/ but I don't have this directory. does anyone know where the password is stored? I'm using 10.04
<cablop> i don't know the current way, i just new the old way, but anyway samba is the answer
<LinuxFrustrated> I have samba installed yes - I can see the shares I cannot open then
<chinmaya_n> cablop, I 've my /home partition seperate!~ ! will that affect it
<illac> ennui: yourapplication&  <-- will for it to background
<kernelupdate> enniu: try a "man screen" to use screen, or use xinit <program> in tty0 (alt+ctrl+f1) and say switch to tty1 (alt+ctrl+f2) for example (switching those switches out of the GUI you are in now if you are in one)
<cablop> then your issue, LinuxFrustrated is permissions, set same users in both sides
<cablop> chinmaya_n: what you ned to perform is an upgrade, afaik, ubuntu take care of what you do
<illac> wow I can't type for shite tonight :/
<cablop> but, in the other hand, chinmaya_n, if you made custom settings, then some of thencould be lost if you don't backup them first
<chinmaya_n> cablop, what do you mean by custom settings??
<cablop> chinmaya_n: for example custom settings in your apache or your mysql config, or in your .bashrc or in your IMEs for example
<cablop> chinmaya_n: in the past i messed up my keyboard cause i used scim to write chinese, then scim got broken at some point and i was unable to restore it... also i lost some databases cause i had them in diferent partitions
<chinmaya_n> cablop, Thanx !! I 've many issues with my current OS will they get resolved ! like gnome problems and resolution too
<LinuxFrustrated> What a simple task...why is linux so damn frustrating?  I have Samba installed - I can see the shares under file manage network - but I cannot access them
<cablop> in the other hand if you wouldn't mind to make all things again then create them again
<LinuxFrustrated> how do I set up permission son the shares in linux
<NinoScript> Is it possible to open more GUIs? I mean, I have one now in what I think should be tty7
<cablop> i'll do a fresh install, this is the recommended methond for ANY os
<cablop> NinoScript: yes you can, just switch to another user and you would have a different tgui there
<Lavande> Does anybody know where the password of evolution is stored?
<chinmaya_n> cablop, K... But I fear If i do fresh install then, I ve huge data in my /home/ like vid's music' doc's will they get effected ??\
<cablop> NinoScript: with enough care you're able to launch a different session for same user, as long as i don't recommend it excpt if you are using different guis, like openning gnome in one tty and xfce4 in another
<chinmaya_n> If they wont I would be happy to do a fresh install !!? :)
<NinoScript> cablop, that sounds fun, what could go wrong if I open two GNOMEs for example?
<cablop> chinmaya_n: then don't mount that partition until you're sure you did things right or if you can't reconstruct your same users
<bonhoffer> i need the latest ruby 1.8.7 build
<cablop> NinoScript: well, you can give custom settingsto one gnome and different settings in the other session, then guess what would happen if you reopen gnome another day
<bonhoffer> apt-get install ruby says build 22 is the latest version
<Bluh> I'm not sure what it is but I don't scroll non stop when I push down the middle mouse button.
<cablop> NinoScript: simple things like backgrounds wouldn't be an issue, but things like keyboard or windows manager... ell, guess
<LinuxFrustrated> if I can see a network folder, but not open it - what do I do next - I dont even get the simple pleasure of an error message
<bonhoffer> http://www.pastie.org/1049962
<bonhoffer> ^^-- my problem
<cablop> bonhoffer: ou can force versions or get a deb for you, or build from scratch
<bonhoffer> know of a good tutorial to build from scratch
<bonhoffer> or get the deb
<chinmaya_n> thanx everyone... I'll come back .... Happy ubuntuing
<cablop> bonhoffer: some people compile packages compatible to earlier versions, just grab a copy from them or add their repositories
<bastidrazor> bonhoffer: gutsy and dapper are way past end of life
<bastidrazor> !eol
<cablop> of course use trustworhy sources
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bonhoffer> oh . . .
<LinuxFrustrated> this is why I cant ever see using linux, cant even browse a network
<Crash210> Has anybody got gma500 poulsbo working on 10.04 yet?
<bonhoffer> i don't have time to upgrade . . .
<bonhoffer> damn
<cablop> bonhoffer: one time i installed some packages in redhat from a different version, i ned to say the aplication that was going to use them were to find them, it's not pleasant, but that works
<cablop> bonhoffer: if truby is like java, then you just need to install a version not in the system, but elsewhere, opt maybe?, and configure your app to look there
<EspadaV8_W> hey, does anyone know of a program that can diff files on an ftp server?
<cablop> can i set custom backgrounds in nautilus for some folders? i liked that in the past in winows days, and willing to have that feature here again :P
<EspadaV8_W> i want to compare a folder locally against the remote sewrver
<Bluh> I'm not sure what it is but I don't scroll non stop when I push down the middle mouse button.
<cablop> bluh an error related with how fast is window manager reading your inputs
<cablop> i forgot the soluton but check the keyboard rate or something like that
<cablop> welll i think there's no scim alternative... or not people here knowing about that
<Bluh> I wrote that wrong, I'm looking for a way to have my mouse scroll when I push down the middle button.
<LinuxFrustrated> anyone? cant browse windows network
<cablop> EspadaV8_W: what i use is WinSCP, but i don't know if i can run it in linux, maybe through Wine, but WinSCP do wht you want i use it for every website i run
<LinuxFrustrated> can someone explain why I cant see w windows share
<thune3> EspadaV8_W: i don't have magic solution. i would just use wget --recursive and diff locally.
<MaRk-I> cablop: scim was replaced by ibus http://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-10-chinese-setup.htm
<Mr_Sonoma> LinuxFrustrated: you have samba set up?
<LinuxFrustrated> I have samba - have no idea what setup means - it not very intuitive
<cablop> LinuxFrustrated: maybe your settings, maybe a firewall, maybe your router, networlk policies, users permissions, it could be almost anything
<LinuxFrustrated> i dont get why I need to be a server with samba to browse a windows file share
<cablop> LinuxFrustrated: you need the samba thing cause your Linux need to know how to understand the file share protocol
<LinuxFrustrated> is ubuntu xubutnu supposed to be able to brose a windows network out of the box
<cablop> is the same with any other os
<cablop> between windows machines you must enable something called like shared folders and printers thing, isn't it?
<cablop> eadh machine in a windows workgroup is a server of its own files, wo why linux wouldbe an exception?
<cablop> did the folder you want to access have permissions for everyone? then disable it and give explicit permissions
<cablop> maybe that folder have eveyone remote access but no real everyone on system permissions to
<LinuxFrustrated> the windows folder is a shre - normally would not need a password if it was windows to windows
<cablop> LinuxFrustrated: they do need credentials, but inside windows they're silently managed
<cablop> years ego in my university we needed to set a password for the admin user, cause with no password it has no access to nothing
<LinuxFrustrated> lets start somewhere - is there anything special on the windows side I need to do on the sahred folder
<cablop> well, this is a good starting point
<cablop> check local permissions, then set specific permissions, then check NO other folder has everyone permissions
<cablop> then kill remote sessions and then retry for a from a different windows machine
<cablop> then try to access from linux
<cablop> if you have the hared folders from a home version of windows you will face some issues, cause home versions use simple sharing by default, making some permissions useless
<cablop> i need a clipboard manager for gnome, is there any good thing out there?
<MaRk-I> LinuxFrustrated: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/share-filesfolders-between-windows-xp-vista-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-via-samba/       check the ubuntu part adding a user
<Mr_Sonoma> cablop: would the KDE clipper thing work in GNOME?
<MaRk-I> Mr_Sonoma: yes
<MaRk-I> parcellite too
<cablop> dunno, Mr_Sonoma
<EspadaV8_W> cablop: yeah, alas using wine (or a gui) isn't an option, it's for a headless server :(
<Bluh> If I were to get a virus on my Ubuntu, could it get to my windows or vice verse?
<EspadaV8_W> thune3: hmmm, that could be an option (although it'd have to be ftp download, diff, ftp upload
<Mr_Sonoma> MaRk-I said it would cablop. could try that (i've considered it but haven't yet)
<MaRk-I> Bluh: only if you transfer that file to your windows and run it
<popo> what do viruses do?
<krismanto> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<cablop> bluh a virus designed for diferent operative systems could exist, but it demands tooooo much effort to do and i barely believe you can catch it with ease...
<blendmaster1024> cablop, er, no. that would not be one virus.
<blendmaster1024> maybe a set of viruses that propagate each other per OS ...
<cablop> well, i remembered the balster times, it can go through linux machines to infect windows machines, linux were like asymptomatical vectors, lol
<crux000> Is there a channel to ask sysadmin-ish type questions?
<Viking667> heh
<blendmaster1024> !away > thoffmeyer|AFK
<ubottu> thoffmeyer|AFK, please see my private message
<cablop> and what could really affect both systems could be set up in usb things... bt i guess it's too hard to make a virus like that
<blendmaster1024> cablop, not too hard. it's just, they don't care about other oses.
<Viking667> there are viruses that make USB drives .... difficult to use.
<Mr_Sonoma> crux000: ask away
<Bluh> Is there any stuff I should get for my Ubuntu? I have firefox with Noscript and Requestpoilcy as well as a firewall configuration.
<cablop> i think a virus relying on python, java or mono/.net could be developed...
<Viking667> Bluh: I use flashblock in addition, ditto AdBlock Pro
<blendmaster1024> cablop, sort of. it could. but how would it exploit anything?
<blendmaster1024> Viking667, pro? or plus?
<LinuxFrustrated> cabl: I seem to have follwed those instructions already not getting anything
<cablop> dunno, it's just a possibility
<Viking667> not sure, which it is, but it's one of those. ABP
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: I've got a semi-trashed RAID5 array, with mdadm no longer picking it up properly.... was looking to find someone who could help pick through the pieces.
<cablop> well, back to more feasible things
<cablop> possible, probable
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: (in particular, the only option I think I have is to recreate the array with mdadm --assume-clean ... and hope for the best?)
<cablop> do nautilus support custom folder backgrounds?
<Mr_Sonoma> crux000: wish i could be of more help on this one, but RAID is not really my specialty.
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: nor I. :( knew enough to set it up, and even recover from one with a single degraded drive, but this did me in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607006
<LinuxFrustrated> I may have to try mint or a linux thats actually useable
<woodyjlw> has anyone tried installing wrath of the lich king dvd with wine?  keep getting errors
<Bluh> As well as if I don't run something as a Root user then I should be safe from it infecting all of my computer?
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: The "--assume-clean" option has this helpful bit in the man page: "Use this only if you really know what you are doing." ;)
<Viking667> woodyjlw: checked out the application database at winehq?
<cablop> bluh, why you worry that much, don't worry, the possibility to become that hardly infected is not that big if you use safe measures to handle your os
<Mr_Sonoma> crux000: LOL sounds like the sorta deals i always find myself in. course most problems aren't really problems until things go REALLY wrong with me
<MACscr> shouldnt there be a log for cron?
<cablop> crux i was just reading about raid... i guess if you mirrored the thing one of the copies would be ok, then use that copy
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: ... good learning experience except hopefully I don't fry 5 years' worth of younger brother's video footage along with it
<Mr_Sonoma> MACscr: i'm fairly sure those are in the syslog
<woodyjlw> vking667, no have not checked there yet
<thune3> EspadaV8_W: if you can get away with using timestamps and filesizes as a diff indicator, you could probably use some rsync trick to get a basic idea: http://psung.blogspot.com/2008/06/comparing-directory-trees-with-diff-or.html
<crux000> cablop: It was set up RAID 5 and was degraded w/ one drive missing; then got some random crap written over it due to a weird livecd bug when I was dealing with the degraded drive.
<Viking667> woodyjlw: as I remember it, that's a WoW add-on
<Mr_Sonoma> crux000: one of the reasons i've opted for a 2nd computer as a backup for photos, videos. use a script to copy changes to certain directories to the 2nd computer.
<cablop> Mr_Sonoma i think you can manually create a diffeent raid array then check it, use it as a degraded aray and check wich copy is ok, backup if you need and remake the array
<LinuxFrustrated> I can see the Linux Samba shares from XP but tno the other way around.
<Bluh> cablop: I wanted to know because I have no clue as how Linux runs, I'm very use to Windows and have the feel when something is wrong but I don't know that for this yet.
<Mr_Sonoma> i know raid should do the same for me but this makes me "feel" safer for some reason
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: This is the 'backup' system, but yeah.... tough to keep redundancy on > 1TB for cheap, though; especially 4 or so years ago when I put this together
<Jordan_U> Mr_Sonoma: RAID is *not* a replacement for good backups, so you are right in your "feeling".
<cablop> i don't know how raid 5 works... afaik... do it split files across different physical devices?
<cablop> raid is not designed for backup
<cablop> is designed for redundancy or performance or both
<Mr_Sonoma> crux000: yea i know what your saying...again sorry i couldn't help you've just hit one of those areas that i've not messed with alot so don't feel confident enough to try and guide anyone through a issue (i'd probably make it worse!)
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: I've already done plenty of that, I think. :) Helped along by a power outage this afternoon... Murphy is out to get me.
<crux000> cablop: Yup. And .. the redundancy means that I *might* be able to scrape some data out of this POS setup :)
<Mr_Sonoma> cablop: yes i know but certain arrays are supposed to be set up to where if one disk fails no data is lost. correct me if i'm wrong on that one...i cant remember what level raid that is though
<cablop> well, that redundancy is ok for me just when i lost a physical drive
<cablop> i'm willing to test just raid1 in my old computer
<cablop> that could work as a performance cheap backup
<cablop> but not a real one
<EspadaV8_W> thune3: oooh... that could work. That posts says -c does a checksum compare which would be much more helpful
<crux000> Mr_Sonoma: RAID 2 and 5 are the most common w/ redundancy
<Mr_Sonoma> i figure unless murphey just wants to ruin my whole year i'm not loosing 2 hard drives on 2 computers on the SAME DAY.
<cablop> i think, what you can do is to check some online raid5 recovery guidesm read them twice and expect to recover those files slowly slowly
<cablop> but
<cablop> it's better safe than hurry
<LinuxFrustrated> raid 0 is a striped array for speed raid 1 is a mirror - raid 5 is a mirror with parity
<LinuxFrustrated> all of those are technilcally not great for safety
<EspadaV8_W> thune3: bugger, thinking about it though, it'd need rsync, which might not be available on the other side :(
<thune3> EspadaV8_W: but a checksum would require downloading the file to run the checksum. (just not saving it)
<LinuxFrustrated> obviously raid 0 is not - but you really need a raid 6 - four drives - so two can fail and still be safe
<cablop> crux000: well, according to wikipdia you can reconstruct the information if only one drive is missing
<LinuxFrustrated> if you want to go sheap you can go raid 1 mirror - but a crash or dead drive could corrupt data across the good drive as well
<crux000> cablop: I'm a bit ... deeper than that.
<EspadaV8_W> thune3: i might have to mount ftp and just run diff like that
<crux000> cablop: Was in the middle of a successful reconstruction + backup with just one drive down and out
<EspadaV8_W> although it'll be just as slow
<EspadaV8_W> grrr
<crux000> cablop: Then had some corruption on a 2nd drive due to a ubuntu/linux/WTF bug.
<crux000> cablop: (a LiveCD decided to use one of the raid volumes as swap!!!! )
<Jordan_U> LinuxFrustrated: http://www.miracleas.com/BAARF/BAARF2.html
<cablop> crux000: yes i remembered you tolod that a few hours ago
<Mr_Sonoma> oh crap! you were in here earlier asking about that.............i remember now
<crux000> Yeah. Got bug reported, now trying to deal with the pieces.
<cablop> crux000: you are in a very hard situation, and... well, s**t happens... ;S
<crux000> Current plan: force the system to think all the drives are nice and intact and do a dump, however corrupted, from there. I'm pretty sure most of the 'wrong bits' are limited to the first few sectors of the drives
<thune3> EspadaV8_W: without the checksum, the -rvn --delete options, would use timestamps and filesizes (if your local timestamps match), to give you a basic idea.
<cablop> well, in your case and if i can get a second disk i would make a partition sector to sector copy and then try what your going to try
<crux000> (bbiab, phone)
<EspadaV8_W> thune3: i'm not sure that timestamps are preserved on all the servers we upload to
<EspadaV8_W> (there are lots of random servers that we don't manage)
<teamcoltra> there are currently 1337 people awesome
<EspadaV8_W> and 1 operator
<jamil_1> hello, neither vlc not mplayer or playing any file. They give the error that unable to open the shared library xxxx even even when it is present
<teamcoltra> Okay -- Question: I installed the ATI graphics card support for my laptop and then it wouldn't let me boot up - so in shell I purged it. So I rebooted the computer and it got passed the splash screen but then it was just a blank screen (but back lit... but nothing there)
<teamcoltra> So I booted into failsafe graphics mode, and it let me on... but I didn't need failsafe graphics before I had my graphics card driver
<Viking667> jamil_1: start up a Terminal, do a "ldd /usr/bin/mplayer". See if your library turns up in that listing.
<Viking667> not sure what the binary for vlc is actually called, but I'd suggest ldd'ing that too.
<cablop> does ubuntu support acl?
<crux000> cablop: 2nd disk + raw dumps of each member drive would be nice.
<Viking667> cablop: probably does, but you'd have to set it up. I don't know anything about ACLs.
<Viking667> certainly relevant to the selinux layer.
<jamil_1> Viking667, give me a min
<crux000> cablop: I'm somewhat $ and time limited, though ... would have to be a fairly large 2nd disk (~1.5 TB for all the raw images I think)
<Viking667> don't worry about me. I'm actually supposed to be doing about six other things at the moment, so I'll be a bit busy.
<EspadaV8_W> i think what i want doesn't exist :(
<cablop> EspadaV8_W: what you're looking for iis a must for me also, sigh
<cablop> i need that thing too
<cablop> well, you just need WinSCP in he client side
<Bluh> I'm looking for a tool that can tell me the temp of my CPU and harddrive for Ubuntu, like http://www.piriform.com/speccy
<cablop> it can do the job on the server
<EspadaV8_W> cablop: seems like a lot of webdevs need it
<teamcoltra> What are you looking for? Sorry I came in late
<cablop> we want a tol that is able to send or retrieve changes from a remote server throught ftp
<MACscr> Bluh: conky
<EspadaV8_W> cablop: we currently use beyond compare 3 to do the upload/sync
<EspadaV8_W> but that just does an ftp download/checksum compare
<cablop> not to download the whole thing, just the changes, also delete changed files and so on
<Mr_Sonoma> cablop: what does winscp do? is that a ssh?
<cablop> nope winscp is a ftp client, it's able to compare the local copy with the remote copy and synchronize both, uni or bidirectional
<Mr_Sonoma> ah
<crux000> cablop: rsync is what you want, probably.
<EspadaV8_W> i found winscp missed a lot of changes
<EspadaV8_W> hence why i use BC3 now
<EspadaV8_W> BC3 has a command line tool, but only for windows
<teamcoltra> Maybe what you guys would like is murder
<maco> teamcoltra: excuse me?
<EspadaV8_W> and i can't use the GUI on the server
<teamcoltra> http://github.com/lg/murder
<EspadaV8_W> teamcoltra: you meant the twitter thing?
<teamcoltra> Yeah
<nikolam> Damn AMD!. I have integrated graphics in motherboard (690G/X1250) and there is no driver for Lucid/LTS anymore! Only open driver that is, like 3-4 times slower at 3D. Damn Amd/Ati. Let them Burn in hell.
<ActionParsnip> EspadaV8_W: you can if you install x libs and use an ssh session with x forwarding
<EspadaV8_W> ActionParsnip: i want it automated though
<EspadaV8_W> i'm trying to set up a hudson/phing build system for our sites
<EspadaV8_W> since doing it manually is getting annoying
<nikolam> and there IS windblows driver, yeees, there is. Amd lost another customer as I see it..
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: try the .bin file from nvidia.com or the nvidia vdpau ppa
<teamcoltra> EspadaV8_W, ooor what about a repository system like GIT
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, khm.. its ati/amd integrated graphics, not nvidia one..
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: can you drop the emotional stuff, its not helpful
<EspadaV8_W> teamcoltra: yeah, that's something else i'm looking at
<EspadaV8_W> currently using svn but want to migrate over to git
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: then check the ati site
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, can you please read for a change what people is talking about before answering?
<EspadaV8_W> that won't be for a while yet though, so would like something to use as a stop-ga
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: my bad, check the ati site
<nikolam> I just told that ati/amd driver does not support Lucid.
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: then use karmic, its fully supported waaay into next year
<hover> do we need to install drivers for infrared in ubuntu?
<cablop> i like svn, never tried git, and thinking why must i need to change my cvs?
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, no it is not. and that is not a solution. Only solution is proper support from Amd, and since it is not going to happen, I will buy Nvidia in the future. Simple.
<ActionParsnip> cablop: if it works, don't fix it
<crux000> CVS sucks :) svn ain't bad. Git hurt my head at first, now I think I like it but I'm not quite sure yet.
<cablop> no no, murder is not what we want
<cablop> maybe rsync? dunno how rsync works
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: then pressure ati, I only buy nvidia due to fantastic support
<jamil_1> Viking667, ldd /usr/bin/mplayer says xxx => not found
<crux000> cablop: rsync syncs two directories, transferring only the differences.
<Viking667> hm.
<hover> !irda
<ubottu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<crux000> cablop: it uses its own protocol but knows how to tunnel itself over SSH (like SCP = FTP over SSH sorta)
<Viking667> what shows for ls -l /lib/xxx ?
<crux000> sorry, SFTP that is
<Viking667> and /usr/lib/xxx ?
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, I eill buy Nvidian in the future, too, also they have opensolaris drivers and amd does not. an I suppose more things (cuda etc)
<cablop> would rsync let me slect what changes to propagate?
<crux000> cablop: I believe it just does a full sync.
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: also seen too many issues with sis, trident and other stuff like that. Intel drivers work too but sometimes need xorg.conf to work nice
<crux000> cablop: Are you dealing with text files?
<cablop> and i find WinSCP is not missing changes, what you miust care is the times you use when you do
<cablop> i deal with text, images and so on
<cablop> i use for example for the followinf scenario
<jamil_1> Viking667, it say not found. It may help that I am using mplayer from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<crux000> cablop: for folders with mostly text, meld is A++ awesome.
<crux000> (if you want to compare two folders and cherry-pick the changes you want to sync)
<nikolam> Intel graphics drivers were always open as I understand, sorry they don´t do 3D GPU´s
<cablop> i had a wordpress on server, then it upgraded a plugin, changing files and deleting others, also adding a few more, then i bring here just what had changed, and then i subversion the local copy
<Viking667> jamil_1: hm.
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: my crappy dell lappy has an intel chip and runs full compiz and games
<crux000> (also, word of advice: ... might be worth using your source control's branching + tagging to create a "published"/"production" branch so you don't risk a misclick sending bad stuff to the server irrevocably)
<marker_> so fast
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, yes, I also have one with intel, only thing is it always lacked 3d punch in integrated solutions.
<cablop> but sometimes, i don't want to bring here the log files or some other small files i was going to delete, for example 50 language modules i don't want or need to backup, not either transfer, then i want to select what to sync here before startint the transfer
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: but it is a 3D chip, even if it is weak
<jpds> cablop: You can --exclude= folders and files.
<marker_> maybe lost.
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, well, yes, only think is that I see now amd vs nvidia battle from another ¨linux unsupported by Amd¨ perspective
<jpds> cablop: In fact, you can even give it a text file listing of the files you want with --files-from= .
<cablop> but that seems so rude... with WinSCP i just mark or unmark checkboxes then clicked next...
<Viking667> my blimming ati isn't supported by the "official" ATI drivers, so I'm stuck with the free ones supplied with xorg.
<bullgard> [GNOME 2.30.2] On my Ubuntu 10.04 computer  /schemas/apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/background/active=<schema>. What does "active=<schema>" mean? Who determines my background setting?
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: it is kinda, you just need the right combination of stuff which is pretty poor. Nvidia have supported linux for all the time I've been on it (started in 2000) so its all I use. The drivers can bring some issues thoough like hibernate wakeup giving black screens and low res boot splash but can be worked around
<cablop> i don't know what to do, i have a semi-old computer, it's not too old, it can run win7 with aero enabled... but's a pain to work with it nowadays... i wanted to move to linux, but.... i'm afraid lucid will give me same performance isues and i'll end deleting a windows machine for nothing :(
<cablop> also linux seems to have very very hard to use tools, not mentioning the REAL lack of professional tools for design
<crux000> cablop: grsync? someone made a GUI for it.
<ActionParsnip> Cablop: install karmic and use lubuntu if its lacking in resources
<ActionParsnip> crux000: yes grsync exists
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, yes I know. i was just under soem kind of impression that amd changed its way of supporting Linux and get closed to Nvidia with support. It is just not true with older hardware (older then 1.5 year, if that is old)
<ActionParsnip> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (lucid), package size 92 kB, installed size 520 kB
<cablop> i'm not sure if the issue is resources...
<crux000> cablop: the nice thing about text files is you set it up once. Just once. then you can reuse it... whereas you'll be checking boxes for the foreseeable future
<crux000> ActionParsnip: it exists :) is it any good? :)
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam: totally agree sir
<cablop> crux000: well, the bad thing is i never sync same files, meaning sometimes i do want the logs, and not others, is a per case  basis, not a routine :(
<ActionParsnip> crux000: not used it, I understand rsync enough to do what I need so I use cli. Its good as it shows the command and you can copy it to use on other machines ;)
<bakingsoda> Anyone know how to build a time machine?
<crux000> cablop: rsync is _very_ good about transferring only changes (e.g. it only transfers changes _within_ a file) ... maybe you could just sync everything? :)
<bakingsoda> Anyone know how to build a time machine?
<jpds> bakingsoda: We read you the first time.
<bakingsoda> than why didnt anyone fuckin say anthing?
 * lhx munches on some cheese. Nom nom nom nom nom nom.
<ActionParsnip> bakingsoda: yes, I'm from the future. I told you last week in 2050
<bakingsoda> send me back to 2005
<cablop> my god, a deja vu, something is changing in the matrix
<ActionParsnip> bakingsoda: keep the language pg
<bakingsoda> screw u
<jpds> bakingsoda: Because noone can answer your question?
<lhx> bakingsoda: jawohl mein furher
<ActionParsnip> !language | bakingsoda
<ubottu> bakingsoda: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cablop> bakingsoda: i did a time machine in the future, but i changed something in the past so today i forgot how to make one
<illac> cablop: you're from the future?!
<DrMrHorse> how do i make apt-get remove a package and not the packages that depend on it?
<illac> http://adsoftheworld.com/files/timetravel.jpg
<Jordan_U> illac: No, he would be from the future if he hadn't prevented himself from building a time machine.
<Jordan_U> DrMrHorse: Before I tell you, I'd like to know why (that's generally a very bad idea).
<cablop> DrMrHorse: afaik, this is not possible, unless you replace the package
<DrMrHorse> Jordan_U: im trying to replace gnome-mplayer with one copiled from source and checkinstalled, but lubuntu-desktop depends on it and wants to remove itself
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | DrMrHorse
<ubottu> DrMrHorse: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<cablop> i find myself unwiling to replace my windows
<cablop> sigh
<Beyecixramd> where can i get a Ubuntu light ISO in its latest state? (don't care if it's a dev preview)
<DrMrHorse> Jordan_U: if you remove lubuntu-desktop, wont that screw up my gdm?
<Jordan_U> DrMrHorse: No.
<DrMrHorse> hmm
<DrMrHorse> ty
<Jordan_U> DrMrHorse: You're welcome.
<cablop> i'm checking what's making my windows slow... and it's firefox!!!!
<cablop> firefox would render my linux unusable too
<_L30_> use swiftfox
<cablop> and metacity /compiz is a s heavy as aero is!
<cablop> but swiftfox makes plugins hard to be used
<cablop> i really don't know what to do, i need to develop some websites, and lacking of ie will make my life harder
<Jordan_U> Beyecixramd: As I understand it, Ubuntu Light is Ubuntu hightly customized to match a given piece of hardware + the Unity interface.
<cablop> do somebody here virtualboxed win7 with low requirements?
<cablop> i think i can survive in linux that way
<_L30_> cablop: you can get the virtual image of windows xp
<Beyecixramd> Jordan_U: yes, well, it's made by Canonical and stuff, but i can't find links to download it. Tried everything, any hits?
<jpds> Beyecixramd: It's only available for OEMs.
<jpds> cablop: Use ie4linux.
<cablop> l30, you're right... i jkust liked win7 bso much when i was using it, but i don't need it's cool features in the vbox world
<cablop> jpds, ie4linux is not a solution, i need to be able to test ie6 ie7 ie8 and ie9 , easy to do insalling ietester on windows
<Tniffoc> How would I get set permissions so that ALL USERS in group x can do nothing except for R/W files in their home directory?
<jamil_1> Viking667, got it working from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9598669&postcount=1461
<Beyecixramd> jpds: no, it's not, afaik. Anyways, it's a FLOSS solution, so it should be downloadable, or at least compillable
<cablop> ok, "al mal paso darle prisa" if i have to face the bad thing i have to do it now
<Jordan_U> Beyecixramd: The unity interfact is available, but even if the software is GPL'd they are only required to distribute source code to those they distribute binaries to. I'm not sure how I feel about the lack of transparency with Ubuntu Light but it's legal.
<jpds> Beyecixramd: http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/why-ubuntu/products
<jpds> Beyecixramd: "PC OEMs can get Ubuntu Light now."
<MACscr> Bluh: learn irc etiquette, dont pm without asking first
<lhx> what are ya'll debating?
<Bluh> Macser: Sorry
<localgtl> when 40  users login to open ssh on ubuntu 10.04 server, it shows 'server refused connection' error
<Bluh> I can't seem to find where I installed Conky >.<
<MACscr> Bluh: i cant help ya with conky, i dont use it
<Tniffoc> How would I get set permissions so that ALL USERS in group x can do nothing except for R/W files in their home directory?
<Beyecixramd> jpds: it doesn't say "only PC OEMs"
<lhx> Tniffoc: each user to r/w only their home directory, or each group user r/w each group user's home dir
<cablop> what is the easy way to create raid1 in an already running ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> Jordan_U: GPL forces publishers to publish source too. If they don't do directly, they should provide sources on demand (eg: if you email them) failure to do so turns the license invalid, and the software itself, illegal
<Eventyret> can you still change the login theme on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Tniffoc> lhx: I want them only to be able to r/w to THEIR OWN home directory. I'm running a family web server. I don't want "sally" editing /home/mark/public_html etc... etc...
<Crash210> How do I get my .EXEs to have icons with Wine?
<localgtl> when 40  users login to open ssh on ubuntu 10.04 server, it shows 'server refused connection' error
<Jordan_U> Beyecixramd: Please study the details, source only needs to be distributed to those that the resulting binary was distributed to.
<Beyecixramd> localgtl: maybe the router reached its max number of connections, or the server itself
<Beyecixramd> Jordan_U: well, i know that
<lhx> Tniffoc: isn't that the default behavior?
<lhx> (I don't have an ubunut insall up and runnign right now)
<Tniffoc> umm. I never thought of that.... lemme check
<Tniffoc> lhx: well I'm running debian
<Tniffoc> but its the same. :D
<lhx> Tniffoc: i mean, they'll be able to r/w any other files out there that have the Y in the XXY of permissions set to where they can read
<lhx> Tniffoc: i mean r/w
<troopperi> Crash210: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225194
<localgtl> beyecixramb: no it can't be. The server is high end. Earlier on an old pc  running ubuntu desktop 8.04, 80 users used to login at a tim
<lhx> Tniffoc: i'd just go read about chmod, chgrp, chown using the 'man' command
<Beyecixramd> localgtl: not saying it has hardware limitations, but maybe it has software issues
<sravs> hie every one
<Beyecixramd> localgtl: by the way, type beye and then press tab for autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> Hi sravs
<love_> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Hi | love_
<thune3> Tniffoc: i believe that disabling "all users"/"other users" permission on /home/mark will do what you want. chmod 750 /home/mark
<o2oo> does anyone know the best file-searching tool in ubuntu ?
<localgtl> beyecixramb: i looked int ssh_config, but there is nothing about user limit. okay i'll try your advice.
<jpds> o2oo: "locate" ?
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: there is no best app for anything in ubuntu
<Tniffoc> thune3: Well I need this to happen automatically. I mean I have a script creating the users.... in large numbers...
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: there is no best anything in life
<lhx> Tniffoc: then you need a script that runs a "chmod ~/ 750"
<lhx> Tniffoc: or something like that
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: there's find, locate, beagle, nautilus has a search tool too
<o2oo> nautilus is very simple
<o2oo> too simple
<localgtl> beyecixramb: on forums its said open ssh allows only 10 users at a time to login, but it can be changed by modifying ss_config, but there is no specific mention about ti in the file
<o2oo> I want professional search tool
<Tniffoc> thune3: quickie. Would it be safe to do "chmod -R o-rwx" and "chmod -R g-rwx"
<Tniffoc> on "/"
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: there are many search tools. For some the nautilus search is professional. Maybe if you identify your needs we can give more exact examples
<lhx> o2oo: type "man find" in your terminal
<thune3> Tniffoc: it's just the top level. sudo o2oo> I want professional search tool
<jpds> o2oo: Use: locate.
<o2oo> I would try the ones you just tell me. thanks!!
<thune3> Tniffoc: oops, paste fail. i *think* you only need to change the top level dir /home/mark /home/sally, that you don't need to recurse
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: find is pretty professional but you will need to learn some basic syntax, you can pipe the files into all sorts of other commands to get fantastic power
<Tniffoc> thune3: well basically, I'm worried that I've set some odd permissions durring my install process
<Tniffoc> so I need to set them ALL back to only root
<o2oo> the exact tool I need is like "searchmonkey" does.  But it often goes wrong and auto-exit.
<lhx> Tniffoc: use a recurseive chmod command on all of "/home/*"
<Maple12> Any chance I can get help with getting games like Quake Live, or TileRacer to run and not crash my system?
<Tniffoc> lhx: but then what if the user runs say /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<lhx> Tniffoc: that will reset EVERY file and directory to whatever you tell it to in the home directory
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<lhx> Tniffoc: go to init.d and do a "ls -l" and then tell us what the permissions are on it
<lhx> Tniffoc: i seriously doubt that anyone can execute in init.d
<ActionParsnip> Maple12: can you reset the x server after the crash?
<lhx> Tniffoc: remember first number = root, 2nd number = group, 3rd number = anyone
<lhx> Tniffoc: for chmod commands
<Tniffoc> lhx: yes. by default. but I'm retarded. and did "chmod +rwx" on some stuff while installing
<ActionParsnip> Lhx: first number = owner
<lhx> ActionParsnip: srry
<lhx> ActionParsnip: you're totally right
<ActionParsnip> Np ;)
<Maple12> ActionParsnip: No. It just crashes to a GRUB like screen, and after a bit, blinks like random lines...
<blitzo> a friend of mine just installed skype on a livecd installation from the directions given at http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html - it completed without errors.  she says skype does not appear on the applications->internet menu - so how do i tell if it actually loaded?  i am advising her from remote.
<lhx> Tniffoc: if you've borked your permissions that much, why not backup your home dirs and reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Maple12: ok, can you pres alt+ f keys (might be f7,try them all) to get back to desktop? Does ctrl+c do anything?
<ActionParsnip> Maple12: can you ssh in when it crashes (from another pc)
<Maple12> I'm not sure. I'd have to try one of the games that crash. It's mostly all 3D games
<Maple12> I'm not sure about the ssh thing
<ActionParsnip> Maple12: do you have 3D accelleration?
<Maple12> I should... Unless the current Intel chipset isn't able to support 3D accel on Ubuntu
<MaRk-I> Beyecixramd: you mean this one??  http://u-lite.org/content/get-u-lite#cd
<NPFTM> can someone tell me why the adduser command isn't working for me? I'm having syntax problems. Here's what I'm trying to do.
<NPFTM> adduser -D -c 'comment goes here' -e '2010-10-10' -g 'groupName' -p 'password' -u '901' 'userName'
<o2oo> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Maple12: intel make many video chips. Maybe there is a bug in the driver for yours
<_L30_> blitzo: make a menu entry
<Maple12> Well, I noticed when getting help for games like Skulltag that use OpenGL, the MESA drives also crash my system
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: remember, there is no best anything. There is only what you like
<Maple12> that was after downloading the MESA-dev files
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: no, U-lite/Ubuntu Lite and Ubuntu Light are two things totally different, you can't even compare them
<Beyecixramd> totally different things*
<MaRk-I> is that like an instant on?
<ActionParsnip> Maple12: you could try the xorg edgers ppa, its highly experimental and may give issues but keep it on the back burner as a last ditch attempt
<o2oo> ActionParsnip,  have you used searchmonkey? it's very good but easy auto-exit
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: I use find. Its awesome
<Maple12> Well, i was explained that Intel chipsets put power on the CPU rather than the GPU
<ActionParsnip> Mark-i: xpud boots fast but is slightly more limited than ubuntu. Can you expand your question
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: with find (for example) I can search my home folder for jpg files over 2mb in size and make a thumbnail of it in a thumbnails folder
<MaRk-I> ActionParsnip: nvm it was about ubuntu light.
<ActionParsnip> Is ulite supported here?
<Maple12> I was told to install libglu-mesa-dev in the Software Center so that OpenGL would work. I tried it on an OpenGL-based game, and it gave me that GRUB crash.
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: instant on... not at all. Takes 7 seconds on SSDs
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: xPUD is slightly faster than Ubuntu Light, tho
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: that's pretty instant in my book
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: instant for me, 3 secs, or less
<Beyecixramd> :P
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: boots in 3 seconds on pata hdd with 2gb ram and a 1.6ghz cpu
<Arkaniad> Not fully sure if this is the place to ask this, but I might as well shoot. I'm trying to compile some C programs, namely ncurses. After struggling and thinking that I was missing an installed library and installing all of the ncurses-related packages, I found a larger problem: GCC, netbeans, ld etc don't know where to find the header or library files! what do I do to fix it?
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: what? U Light?
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: no, xpud
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: oh, yeah
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: xPUD is fast, pretty instant, not Light
<_L30_> my ubuntu doesnt start
<_L30_> dont know what are the issues
<NPFTM> does anyone here know anything about Bash syntax? If yes, I have a question about the adduser command that reading the manpage doesn't seem to solve.
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: lol could you be more descriptive please?
<ActionParsnip> Xpud is a tiny iso, very light
<_L30_> i get a login screen then after i enter the details i get the same login screen
<MaRk-I> Beyecixramd: basically it's just a DE,  "Ubuntu Netbook Edition"
<Beyecixramd> !give NPFTM ask
 * Daughain gives NPFTM a 10mbit network card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * roved2101 gives NPFTM a china ornament
<Beyecixramd> shat
<NPFTM> this syntax isn't working: adduser -D -c 'comment goes here' -e '2010-10-10' -g 'groupName' -p 'password' -u '901' 'userName'
<Maple12> _L30_:You wouldn't happen to be attempting to run it in KDE or Xtrem right?
<_L30_> nope
<Beyecixramd> NPFTM: maybe it's an older version. Try tunning adduser, without any syntax, and continue the tutorial
<Beyecixramd> running*
<Maple12> Have you tried reinstalling Ubuntu?
<_L30_> Maple12: it worked earlier
<localgtl> beyecixramb: I solved it. in sshd_conf I changed 'MaxStartups from 10:30:60 to 100:300:600, and I guess it works
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: sorry, but that's pretty useless here
<_L30_> so you mean i have to reinstall it
<Beyecixramd> localgtl: glad you figured it out :)
<_L30_> no way of getting my things back?
<daredevil> how do i prevent ubuntu loading a module in the future?
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: again, could you be more descriptive?
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: for example, do you see plymouth? does GRUB load? etc
<Maple12> _L30_: Possibly, you downloaded a file that screwed your login up. I extremely suggest either clean install, or try using a dual-boot to back your files up
<localgtl> beyecixramb: Thanks for the help.
<Beyecixramd> localgtl: you're welcome :)
<_L30_> yes everything loads i get the login screnn ....i enter the credentials it blinks and i get the same login screen again
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: see? you could've said that. Try logging into a TTY
<NPFTM> @Beyecixramd: I'm actually using this command on Fedora 13 and for a school project that I'd like to turn in tomorrow when I get into school. I only asked here because the Fedora IRC networks aren't very busy this time of day.
<blitzo> can someone tell me the apt-get options to completely remove a package?
<Beyecixramd> NPFTM: errr... Fedora IRC networks... lol what a joke (personal issues, nothing related to you)
<_L30_> yes i logged into tty and tried startx there
<MaRk-I> blitzo: --purge
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: remove .xsession from your $HOME
<iflema> blitzo sudo apt-get remove --purge packageName
<_L30_> i gett a fatal error server already active at 0
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: and any other dot FILES in $HOME, preferably, not folders, just files
<iflema> blitzo that include configuration files....
<blitzo> iflema thx
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: i have an idea. do sudo init 3 and then, log in with your user, then do sudo init 5
<NPFTM> @Beyecixramd: I've noticed that the Fedora versions of many of the Bash/GNU utilities aren't as user friendly as the Ubuntu versions. I was doing some other stuff and Fedora doesn't install Wget by default! They also use Vi instead of Vim. You don't realize how user friendly Ubuntu is until you use Fedora.
<_L30_> sudo init 3 nothing happens
<Beyecixramd> NPFTM: totally agreed.... in fact, Fedora's GNOME is not standards compilant :P
<NPFTM> I thought that Wget was pretty much apart of the Unix standards base that all systems included by default.
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: yes it does. It killed your X
<Beyecixramd> NPFTM: note that i love Fedora, but there are issues i just can't understand...
<Beyecixramd> NPFTM: they have cutting edginess, but not user friendliness
<NPFTM> @Beyecixramd: I find it weird that Ubuntu is consitered the newb distro when it seems to include more CLI apps by default than Ubuntu does. Or, at least the CLI apps that I've tried to use. They don't have Nano either.
<NPFTM> *than Fedora does.
<john38> I installed proprietary Alsa Driver
<john38> what does the Utilits and Library do
<NPFTM> well, I guess since nobody can answer my question I'm going to try the Fedora Forums.
<Beyecixramd> NPFTM: nevermind. Ubuntu ships more CLI because they make a better selection of packages to include in Fedora
<Beyecixramd> than*
<john38> I installed proprietary Alsa Driver
<john38> what does the Utilits and Library do
<john38> ?
<lhx> NPFTM: i didn't undertand your post
<lhx> you said ubuntu twice
<Beyecixramd> library is needed for programs to work
<Beyecixramd> lhx: he fixed it later
<lhx> lol... that he did
<able_> zzzz
<Beyecixramd> john38: utilities bring you a volume controller, among other stuff
<john38> my game as sound music loop
<_L30_> Beyecixramd: no more . files in home
<john38> has
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: you haven't removed dot folders, have you?
<gene> Has anyone had trouble loading Ubuntu 10.4?
<Beyecixramd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_L30_> there werent any
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: yes they were... there had to be
<grilledcheese> what kind of trouble gene?
<Beyecixramd> _L30_: you save your settings there
<gene> grill, seems the power gnome doesnt load right
<Beyecixramd> gene: power gnome?
<vivek40> Hii can anyone help me with installing libgtk2.0-dev on Lucid
<vivek40> I am getting the following error...http://pastebin.com/vpZym7xW
<grilledcheese> not sure.... I downloaded the beta release of 10.04, which at the time was glitchy
<grilledcheese> after installing all the updates things seem to run smoothly
<Beyecixramd> grilledcheese: wha? beta to stable through updates, is that possible?
<RobbieThe1st> Hello all
<Beyecixramd> hi RobbieThe1st
<grilledcheese> idk... but things seem to have become less glitchy over the past few updates
<grilledcheese> by glitchy I guess I mean panel items and menu's would not function and/or sometimes disappear
<Beyecixramd> well, it's beta software, what did you expect
<gene> I had the same problem trying to load Mint
<grilledcheese> nothing more...
<Beyecixramd> at least this isn't Microsoft *ahem*Longhorn*ahem*
<john38> grilledcheese just install latest lucid 10.04
<grilledcheese> just was really excited about checking it out
<grilledcheese> the updates have basically fixed it
<Beyecixramd> john38: he just said the system is not glitchy anymore :|
<john38> got that
<odb|fidel> hi - i can not define a second workspace inside the ubuntu 10.04/gnome panel (workspace switcher)
<blitzo> we just installed skype but it doesn't show up on a menu - (A) how do i verify it installed correctly and (B) how do i add it to a menu
<Beyecixramd> odb|fidel: right click it, and hit settings, you should be able to
<odb|fidel> Beyecixramd: no i'm not - value jumps back to 1
<john38> I dont understand my wine games were working perfectly before now they have glitches
<Beyecixramd> blitzo: open up a terminal and type in skype, if it loads, you have installed it
<john38> i even reinstalled linux
<odb|fidel> seems t obe a bug - i already found another user mentioning this issue in 10.04
<crux000> bedtime
<Beyecixramd> odb|fidel: maybe because of Compiz, install ccsm (Compiz Configuration Settings Manager iirc)
<odb|fidel> Beyecixramd: to be honest - i had 4 defined some days ago - working - now its broken again
<Beyecixramd> john38: maybe Wine changed something
<RobbieThe1st> Probably
<john38> probably
<odb|fidel> Beyecixramd: i doubt its compiz - running ubuntu in a vm here - so not focusing on eye-candy at all
<john38> one of the updates
<john38> maybe
<Beyecixramd> odb|fidel: wow that's really weird :|
<odb|fidel> Beyecixramd: yes it is ;)
<john38> maybe if i reinstall linux without updates
<RobbieThe1st> Just so you know, if wine was -running- more or less allright, re-installing probably won't help at all
<john38> it will work
<Beyecixramd> john38: maybe if you use a development release...
<RobbieThe1st> No, just go find an older Wine version
<RobbieThe1st> Or yea, try a newer one
<john38> i did Robbietheiest
<Beyecixramd> older or newer
<Beyecixramd> get PlayOnLinux
<john38> its gotta be one of the updates
<RobbieThe1st> Or actually, a good fit for you might be to try the CrossoverGames demo
<Beyecixramd> and manage those versions program-wise
<john38> from ubuntu repos
<RobbieThe1st> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<RobbieThe1st> Try it, if it works its probably worth a few $. If not, you are no worse off
<john38> Beyecixramd i use latest stable release
<Beyecixramd> john38: exactly. Install a development (unstable) release
<Beyecixramd> john38: for me, ALL dev releases have been working PERFECTLY, with no bugs whatsoever
<john38> i was using beta release wouldnt work
<john38> i tried 1.0.1
<Beyecixramd> john38: then try an older one
<john38> 1.0.28, 1.0.22
<john38> no go
<RobbieThe1st> what about 1.2?
<Beyecixramd> john38: what are your issues, exactly, tho?
<john38> thats what im using now
<john38> still has glitch
<RobbieThe1st> whats the glich?
<john38> when game starts it has sound music loop
<john38> cant start new game
<Beyecixramd> john38: WHAT game
<RobbieThe1st> what game is it anyway?
<john38> Freelancer
<Beyecixramd> john38: have you checked its compatibility in the WineDB?
<able_> what game ?
<RobbieThe1st> its silver.
<john38> yeah
<Eventyret> what game is it ?
<john38> yeah it is siver
<Eventyret> john38: what game ?.
<Beyecixramd> lol able, Eventyret, he said Freelancer
<john38> thats not the point it was working 3 weeks ago
<Eventyret> ahhh ok :)
<RobbieThe1st> Maby -that- was a glitch?
<RobbieThe1st> You know what? Go try CXGames.
<RobbieThe1st> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=2125
<able_> Powerboat
<RobbieThe1st> Its gold there
<FloodBot1> RobbieThe1st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john38> i even reinstalled sound drivers
<john38> codeweaver suck
<john38> i mean i tried it glitchy
<Beyecixramd> lol john38
<john38> now i use playonlinux
<RobbieThe1st> Same glitch or different?
<john38> worse robbie
<RobbieThe1st> Playonlinux is just a wine frontend...
<RobbieThe1st> whats the new glitch?
<john38> playonlinux works fine
<john38> but in wine there is music loop
<RobbieThe1st> Which means it doesn't work fine.
<john38> no
<RobbieThe1st> Remember, the difference is going to be in configuration
<john38> only reason i use wine is to use advanced features
<teemo> so my ubuntu boot screen pretty much looks like this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<RobbieThe1st> You are probably going to have to go google up a bunch of old forum posts about the error you get
<john38> i dont know exactly how to configure in playonlinux
<teemo> do i need all the different linux kernel boot entries?
<Beyecixramd> john38: POL is Wine, with a frontend, for god's sake
<teemo> or can i remove them?
<Beyecixramd> teemo: no, but keep the two most recent ones, in case something goes wrong
<john38> if i run game on POL it works
<john38> if i run in wine it wont work
<RobbieThe1st> teemo: you can remove them, but theres a better way than just deleting them
<Beyecixramd> teemo: those entries are just backups, they don't take up any space, well, they do, but little space...
<mikeru> simple question: is there any tool that flips endianness for a file??
<Beyecixramd> john38: have you installed the game using the POL specifid installer, for the game?
<Beyecixramd> mikeru: endia whut?
<john38> how you would normally install
<RobbieThe1st> mikeru: DD will do it
<teemo> RobbieThe1st: whats the better way?
<Beyecixramd> john38: install > select from the list
<john38> yes yes
<john38> install then lest
<john38> list
<Beyecixramd> john38: or install > install manually, there are two ways
<mikeru> RobbieThe1st: ORLY? D: can't believe dd does those kinds of things...
<RobbieThe1st> teemo: Edit that menu.lst file, find the line "# howmeny="
<john38> the game is on list
<Beyecixramd> john38: that's why it works, it has specific patches applied
<RobbieThe1st> dd does -everything- file-wise. Look up the man-page, there's a convert option
<RobbieThe1st> teemo: change that to say, 2, and -then- remove the extra entries.
<RobbieThe1st> When the next update happens, it will -keep- only 2, vs regenerating them all
<john38> wine did something to not make freelancer work
<Beyecixramd> john38: no, Wine didn't do anything, POL did something to make it work, which is quite different
<RobbieThe1st> teemo: if you don't edit that howmeny variable, you will have to edit that menu.lst file every update
<john38> no freelancer worked on pol all along
<Beyecixramd> john38: btw, to configure Wine in POL, right click the app and select configure
<teemo> im using the command: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and my menu.lst is empty?!
<john38> but then the game wont work on wine
<jpds> teemo: menu.lst is not longer used.
<mikeru> RobbieThe1st: swab=
<john38> yeah i dont know exactly how to do that
<RobbieThe1st> mikeru: "conv=swab"
<john38> update wine prefix, configure wine simualte windows reboot set icon
<Beyecixramd> john38: how to do what? rigght click?
<Beyecixramd> "configure wine"
<Beyecixramd> obviously
<john38> there really isnt much to do
<john38> add progarm
<Beyecixramd> john38: what else did you want?!
<mikeru> RobbieThe1st: (I was asking you if "swab?") but how do I choose how many bytes? It only "swab"s 2 bytes, I want 4
<john38> audio grahics
<RobbieThe1st> um...
<teemo> jpds: what is the file then?
<Beyecixramd> john38: i mean, what were reffering you to when you said "i don't know how to configure Wine in POL"
<jpds> teemo: /etc/default/grub probably
<john38> for a sec i got exicited
<john38> but the Audio is using the Alsa Driver
<RobbieThe1st> mikeru: let me check...
<john38> maybe i did something before to make it work
<john38> what does the application tab do
<john38> i've added the game
<john38> then it goes dissappears
<kugui>  /ns register <200910abc>
<RobbieThe1st> Mikeru: Why not make a script that chops the input file into segments of 4 bytes, then flips each pair? I know it can be done in PHP or Python, and you could probably do it with string functions in a shell-script
<john38> i dont think configuring wine is the problem
<blitzo> i have a newish HP laptop that works fine with win7 but crashes under ubuntu and under wubi - i have no idea how to troubleshoot it - where do i begin?
<wakkarto> hi
<RobbieThe1st> blitzo: Where does it crash?
<Beyecixramd> john38: you don't need to apps in there, leave that empty
<mikeru> RobbieThe1st: I actually made a C program, but it sucked and deleted it.
<dean[w]> Hey, I just typed some random key combination by accident and it moved my browser over to a seperate desktop. How do I move it back?
<mikeru> dean[w]: you mean, Ctrl-Alt-ArrowKey
<mikeru> ?
<Beyecixramd> dean[w]: press Ctrl + Alt + Left, or Right
<dean[w]> thanks :)
<john38> why do something computers reject linux is it chipset
<john38> some
<dean[w]> Beyecixramd, that switches desktop
<dean[w]> i want to move the program back on to the other desktop
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st at various points.  we sucessfully installed ubuntu on it twice but it kept crashing when doing apt-get update/upgrade.  now it it won't even install completely.  we got it up on the livecd but when running a find it crashed again.  so i would say at arndom places.  when it crashes it hangs completely, no console
<Beyecixramd> dean[w]: yeah, right click the title bar and select move to desktop x
<RobbieThe1st> john: I think its mainly PEBCAK
<MaRk-I> dean[w]: you see on bottom right your desktops?
<john38> Pebcak?
<RobbieThe1st> blitzo: Have you googled the machine's model number + linux?
<MaRk-I> dean[w]: just click the one where firefox is and drag it to the first one
<Jordan_U> RobbieThe1st: I disagree, there are many legitimate issues with hardware.
<RobbieThe1st> john: Problem Exists Between Chair and Keyboard.
<mikeru> RobbieThe1st: I found this, http://svn.dd-wrt.com:8000/dd-wrt/browser/redboot/tools/byteswap.c.
<john38> no
<RobbieThe1st> Jordan: Yes, but usually, they aren't things that totally screw things up - stull like Network drivers, yes.
<RobbieThe1st> But a network driver does not make a machine
<mikeru> RobbieThe1st: hopefully it works on something that's not a router...
<john38> i mean on an old computer cd-rom wont extract all base
<dean[w]> MaRk-I, that doesn't work.
<john38> but on this computer it worked fine
<dean[w]> I'm trying it with chrome and there's no option to move to the left/right workspace
<Beyecixramd> dean[w]: do what i told you
<dean[w]> and dragging it to the bottom right doesn't do anything
<RobbieThe1st> blitzo: Whats the model?
<Beyecixramd> dean[w]: then click the icon on the taskbar
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st yes and there's nothing but adverts
<dean[w]> Beyecixramd, clicking the taskbar worked. thanks
<dean[w]> you can't right click the titlebar in chrome :)
<RobbieThe1st> whats the model?
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st it is a dv73060us HP
<aneesh1> dean[w]: Right click on the title bar of the browser and select the move to another workspace
<MaRk-I> dean[w]: does work otherwise click firefox's top window and select "move to another workspace"
<dean[w]> MaRk-I, im using chrome. not firefox
<Beyecixramd> aneesh1: since he uses Chrome, he can't click the title bar
<dean[w]> There's an option to use system title bar though
<Beyecixramd> aneesh1: the menu that brings up a right click is the Chrome's one, no the Metacity's one
<RobbieThe1st> HM... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/hp-pavilion-dv7-1020us-anyone-tried-to-install-661871/
<RobbieThe1st> see post #3
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st that is a different model
<RobbieThe1st> But the same series, potentially the same problem
<Eventyret> is there a reason why irssi does not save my /set info in terminal oO ?
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st HP has a zillion models and they all have different components
<RobbieThe1st> Not so sure about that - Processors / ram / gpu, yes, but what about the underlying chips?
<Flannel> Eventyret: If you change options in a session, you need to /save for them to be written to the config file
<Eventyret> Flannel: oh thanks :)
<[d-_-b]> http://www.rankedhard.com/tweet-tweet-a-marketing-feast.php
<RobbieThe1st> aand
<RobbieThe1st> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HP_Pavilion_dv7-3060us
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st i have looked into this before - please trust me that i am familiar with hp laptops
<RobbieThe1st> Fair enough
<RobbieThe1st> that there is the same exact model though
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st insult to injury hp will not tell the customer what compnents any particular laptop has, you gotta do some real digging to find out
<RobbieThe1st> blitzo: Have you checked the system log?
<RobbieThe1st> Like, as far as you can get it running?
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st i misread it - he says he is going to try suse on it but he never said whether it worked or not.  i am trying to get ubuntu up on it
<Fuxor> http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/googleearth.html google earth for ubuntu 10.04
<RobbieThe1st> blitzo: you can also try "pci=noacpi" in your boot options - see if that makes the liveCD notcrash
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st yes i have looked at the system logs and found no errors or nothing remarkable
<mxe5> Is there a way to have Deluge shutdown after a torrent is through downloading ? ?
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st ok, what does that do
<RobbieThe1st> disables ACPI I believe
<RobbieThe1st> so things like sleep mode won't work
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st what is acpi
<RobbieThe1st> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st is this a common problem?
<mxe5> Or is there a way to set the computer to shutdown at a certain time ? ?
<isdepopecath> I don't know if I'm in the correct place to ask this, but maybe if I'm not, someone can direct to a more appropriate channel. I'm upgrading from 9.10 netbook to 10.04 using the update provided under the Update Manager. If I did this, would the 10.04 version I got be the netbook one? Also, would I lose any of my data? I'm assuming it's just an update and doesn't format anything, but I figured I'd ask before going throu
<isdepopecath> gh with something.
<RobbieThe1st> I've seen a lot of issues regarding ACPI causing one problem or another in widely varied systems
<alex88> mxe5: shutdown --help
<RobbieThe1st> But it can't hurt to try
<berkes> Where is the configuration for autostarting apps on USB-mounts stored? Or how do I change that?
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st ok how do i feed that option to grub?  i haven't done the ubuntu boot enough times to visualize it.  (i am advising my friend from remote so i have to explain it to her)
<alex88> mxe5: like shutdown -P 30m will shutdown in 30 mins
<mxe5> alex88: Thanks
<alex88> np
<mrpinky> hello, i just created a new mount point with "sudo mkdir /media/raid" and mounted a device there (with fstab). but it seems like i don't have permissions to write to it... what is the correct way to set those permissions so that my user account can read/write there?
<RobbieThe1st> I just had the page up... I think its something like you hit escape, and can edit things from there
<Jordan_U> isdepopecath: Yes it would stay the netbook interface, no you will not lose any data.
<RobbieThe1st> but...
<mxe5> alex88: what would it be for say 1hr and 30mins?
<isdepopecath> Jordan_U: thanks very much
<Jordan_U> isdepopecath: You're welcome.
<alex88> mxe5: dunno if you can use h and mins.. if you know exact time just put 14:30 else use 90m
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st i need to know what is on the screen at the time you hit escape so i can explain it to my friend
<mxe5> alex88: shutdown -P 90m
<alex88> mxe5: right
<RobbieThe1st> It would be the GRUB boot screen
<RobbieThe1st> but, wait a sec
<RobbieThe1st> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<blitzo> RobbieThe1st i need you to be explicit, what is the grub screen, what does it look like, what's on it?  help me to see a picture of it in my mind
<RobbieThe1st> Look there
<mxe5> alex88: Cool - I got it - Early day tomorrow and don't want to wait for deluge to finish or keep running, THanks
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Just a second and I'll make you a set of screenshots.
<RobbieThe1st> I'm gonna go play TF2(on Wine, of course) - If anyone really needs my help, PM me. I'll answer.
<mxe5> alex88: Will that shell force quit any apps running as well and just shutdown ? Do I need to run the shell as - sudo ?
<blitzo> jordan_u the page robbie posted should work
<mrpinky> hello, i just created a new mount point with "sudo mkdir /media/raid" and mounted a device there (with fstab). but it seems like i don't have permissions to write to it... what is the correct way to set those permissions so that my user account can read/write there?
<Robbie[Gaming]> mrpinky: sudo *command*
<alex88> mxe5: sudo for sure... dunno if it forces everything to stop..but i think the shutdown script will do..
<Jordan_U> !away | Robbie[Gaming]
<ubottu> Robbie[Gaming]: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mxe5> alex88: Okay give it a try - thanks
<mrpinky> Robbie[Gaming], should i set the permissions on the mount point directory i created? (i guess it is impossible to set permissions on a device)
<alex88> mxe5: np, glad to help
<Robbie[Gaming]> Jordan: That was more a note to Blitzo, who I was helping than anything else...
<john38> anybody know how to kill the pulseaudio daemon
<Robbie[Gaming]> mrpinky: you shouldn't have to
<Robbie[Gaming]> john: try "sudo service pulseaudio restart" to restart it
<john38> is it killed now
<john38> PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<thune3> mrpinky: you could make a dir on the device with sudo, and give that directory permissions for the user. Or i *think* you can set device permissions on "." after cding inside the mounted device.
<john38> Robbie[Gaming] is it stoped now
<Robbie[Gaming]> Um, not if you used restart
<Robbie[Gaming]> you can try shutdown instead of restart in that last commadn
<john38> oh
<mrpinky> thune3, i see that the permissions on the new mount point /media/raid are "drwxr-xr-x", which is the same as on my home directory, so it looks like the permissions are correct, but i still get "permission denied" when i try to cp files there. is there any other explanation?
<john38> i get the same message how do i know if its off
<Robbie[Gaming]> try hitting ctrl+esc, and searching for pulseaudio
<john38> nothing happends
<john38> how about pulseaudio --kill
<john38> but it will just restart
<Robbie[Gaming]> why not uninstall it if you really don't want it?
<thune3> mrpinky: the first strategy would be: sudo mkdir /media/raid/mrpinky_stuff ; sudo chown mrpinky:mrpinky /media/raid/mrpinky_stuff
<joe__> help needed
<berkes> when I plug in an USB device with pictures, shotwell (photo app) starts up. Where do I change this behaviour in Ubuntu?
<joe__> i have dual entry in my grub 2 pointing to same kernel ..am sending a copy of my boot.cfg file
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 10.04] '~$ ls -l /etc/gdm/custom.conf; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2142 2009-04-03 10:25 /etc/gdm/custom.conf.' What package did provide this file? package.ubuntu.com does not find it.
<bullgard> s/package./packages/
<illac> bullgard: gdm = gnome desktop manager?
<mrpinky> thune3, ah chown solves it, thanks!
<illac> bullgard: gnome display manager*
<bullgard> illac: Your equation is correct. But it does not answer my question.
<coz_> illac,   gdm =  gnome display manager
<illac> bullgard: what's in it?
<bullgard> illac: Your question is too short to comprehensible.
<bullgard> illac: Your question is too short to be comprehensible.
<illac> bullgard: maybe I misunderstood the question... you're asking what put the file there?
<bullgard> illac: Yes. This was my question.
<illac> bullgard: well I'm gonna guess Gnome
<thune3> mrpinky: ok, you can add mount option uid=mrpinky,gid=mrpinky,mode=755 in the mount command (manually or in fstab) to do this automatically.
<illac> bullgard: or I'm still confused.
<illac> bullgard: one of the two
<bullgard> illac: I am sorry. I asked for a package.
<joschi> bullgard: gdm. well, at least /usr/share/doc/gdm/examples/custom.conf and you probably copied it to /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<thune3> mrpinky: actually what i just said is a bad idea as it sets every file in the filesystem to be owned by mrpinky. please disregard
<illac> joschi: in the file it says it's there as a fail over
<illac> bullgard: gdmsetup?
<thune3> mrpinky: whoops again, that gid/uid just sets root dir of filesystem and setuid/setgid sets all files.
<illac> bullgard: according to the comments in the file, that is the responsible party for that file
<illac> bullgard: # This file is the appropriate place for specifying your customizations to the
<illac> # GDM configuration.   If you run gdmsetup, it will automatically edit this
<illac> # file for you and will cause the daemon and any running GDM GUI programs to
<illac> # automatically update with the new configuration.  Not all configuration
<FloodBot1> illac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illac> # options are supported by gdmsetup, so to modify some values it may be
<illac> # necessary to modify this file directly by hand.
<mrpinky> thune3, are either of those really necessary? when i chowned a file in the past, the ownership change seemed permanent (saved in the filesystem) independant of restarting. so i expect chowning the mount point (or a subdirectory) would work the same. one easy test would be to restart and see...
<mrpinky> but thanks for the tips :) it has got me working
<bullgard> joschi: "[09:49]	<joschi>	bullgard: gdm. well, at least /usr/share/doc/gdm/examples/custom.conf and you probably copied it to /etc/gdm/custom.conf" <-- The contents of the two files differ.
<joschi> bullgard: illac already gave you the proper answer
<joschi> bullgard: having a look in such a text-based configuration file yourself isn't wrong either...
<bullgard> joschi: Thank you for your generality.
<joschi> bullgard: you're welcome
<ejv> im about to try gnome-shell, let's say I hate it, how do I revert back? :)
<masterslakk> Where do I download apache ? I'm following this guide http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/installing-apache-tutorial/2
<violinappren> !lamp | master
<ubottu> master: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<violinappren> masterslakk ^
<masterslakk> fml
<masterslakk> what's the point
<violinappren> masterslakk: the point of what?
<ejv> keep it rated g masterslakk ;)
<masterslakk> of irc... they just link you to a different site with content w/ quasi relevance to your problems
<Eventyret> what is best to use from ISPconfig to LAMP ?
<ejv> masterslakk: sudo apt-get install apache2; if you just want apache and nothing else.
<violinappren> masterslakk: how about you try READING the link giving to you? first command line is : apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<masterslakk> sush....
<masterslakk> I want to compiile the source
<Stupendoussteve> You're using the wrong distro :P
<llutz> !compile > masterslakk: apt-get source apache2
<ejv> yea he is, but if he wants to, then let him
<violinappren> masterslakk: then you have to state that in your question and not assume that people know what do you want to do, also be respectful.
<ejv> lol
<Stupendoussteve> You can download the source package and then build it into a package
<llutz> !compile > masterslakk apt-get source apache2
<ubottu> masterslakk, please see my private message
<teemo> so everytime i boot into ubuntu i have to run the following command in terminal to: insmod rt2870sta.ko to load the drivers for my wireless usb adapter, then it automatically connects to the internet
<teemo> can i automate this?
<ejv> it's also available on their home page, http://www.trieuvan.com/apache/httpd/httpd-2.2.15.tar.gz
<Viking667> you can script it...
<jpds> teemo: Add it to /etc/modules
<ejv> probably easier to go thru the repo
<strange> have there just been some updates to the way gnome looks i used that gtkconfig thing to move the buttons to right and now all is borked
<Viking667> *nod*
<strange> anyone know how to fix?
<Oer> strange, use an other theme, the standard theme has buttons on the left.
<Viking667> Oer: ...? huh?
<Viking667> what 'buttons'?
<strange> Oer: i moved them to right but now there is an update
<MaRk-I> Oer: 10.04 defaults now to the left
<strange> none of what you said has anything to do with what i asked
<teemo> jpds: can u please help, how would the command look like? in terminal i have to browse to execute the following when inside the driver directory: /Downloads/DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.2_20100412/os/linux$ sudo insmod rt3070sta.ko
<Oer> MaRk-I, not all the themes
<teemo> also it requires a password
<Viking667> MaRk-I: thanks for your help with that other issue earlier on. I thought I'd managed to point him in the right direction (vino/vinagre)
<ejv> wow gnome-shell is... a very interesting way of doing things...
<llutz> teemo: copy your kernel modules to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/          and run "sudo depmod -a"
<violinappren> teemo: cd to that and sudo mv rt3070sta.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<mustu> any one had configured Mobile Broadband in network manager?
<MaRk-I> Viking667: you did, point him right, he just needed "pictures" to see the commands lol
<mustu> any one had configured Mobile Broadband in network manager?
<llutz> teemo: then add "rt2870sta" to /etc/modules
<MaRk-I> Viking667: and yw
<violinappren> mustu: what is your questions? explain in detail
<Viking667> now I'm just trying to figure out how on _earth_ to lock down the order of my two sound cards...
<Viking667> Because I twiddled /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but it doesn't seem to have switched the order of cards around any.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have a file (symlink?) in a directory where the permissions, site, owner and group are all questionsmarks
<mustu> violinappren: I've a Wireless Mobile Broadband connection which I do use by manually executing wvdial ... In Gnome after dialing i still can't open webpages as its not managed by NM .. I did added it in NM but it doesn't work.. Does NM dial in the connection itself?
<violinappren> Viking667: check alsa related rules in /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<SmokeyD> when I display it with ls -l
<SmokeyD> this is shown with ls -l: l????????? ? ?    ?    ?                ? conf23695.file
<Viking667> violinappren: doesn't seem to be anything relevant in there related to the exact rusel.
<Viking667> SmokeyD: hm. Something's broken.
<SmokeyD> I can't unlink or remove the file, also with sudo
<teemo> llutz: i could only find /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<Viking667> boot to a liveCD, try see what a fsck does
<llutz> teemo: copy it there
<SmokeyD> Viking667: the file was just created a few secs ago, by a ./configure command
<Viking667> yuck.
<Viking667> something's definitely broken.
<llutz> SmokeyD: lsattr conf23695.file
<Viking667> I'll bet that... yeah, I was going to suggest that
<kingropen> hi
<masterslakk> anyone know where i can get the SOURCE build of APACHE.    I'm following the guide ---> http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/installing-apache-tutorial/2     it is specifically teaching
<masterslakk> me how to compile the program(omitting the sudo apt-get isntall process). Where I get the build for apache i'm a bit lost. Could anyone help me find the SOURCE build for apache so I can
<masterslakk> manually install it on my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS .... If you need help looking for which build I need, i'm using ubuntu once again...and I want to manually compile/configure it.... thanks
<FloodBot1> masterslakk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SmokeyD> llutz: lsattr: Not a directory while trying to stat conf23695.file
<MaRk-I> Viking667: not sure if it helps or it's related to... http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards#Reordering_the_driver_for_a_particular_card
<violinappren> mustu: what errors do you get when adding the connection to network manager?
<Viking667> might be very related. I'll take a look - thanks.
<SmokeyD> when I re-run ./configure, it is created again with a different name in another dir and the same problem persists.
<mustu> violinappren: i don't get any error .. I do add it .. set the dial no, username and psswd ... click on the connection .. it tries but fails
<llutz> masterslakk: httpd.apache.org/download.cgi
<violinappren> mustu: did you check the error messages in /var/log/messages ?
<SmokeyD> any clues how this strange file could be created?
<masterslakk> llutz, ty i will check it out
<llutz> SmokeyD: did you fsck that partition?
<DestinyAwaits> Hi Guys
<violinappren> !hi | DestinyAwaits
<ubottu> DestinyAwaits: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DestinyAwaits> Hey i am suppose to write a code in java on encryption/Decryption but i am confuesd which algorithm i choose any suggestions
<SmokeyD> llutz: no, but it is very specific to this one ./configure command. It is always the same file in the same dir, no matter how often I re-download the sourcecode (I have like 5 copies now) and re-run ./configure. It does not seem to be a bad sector, or else there should have been more or different files corrupted
<SmokeyD> right?
<violinappren> DestinyAwaits: ask in #java
<teemo> llutz:  there is a lp in my file
<teemo> do i add rt3070sta.ko above or below it?
<llutz> teemo: up to you, just add it ;)
<mustu> violinappren: i tried again to add the connection while tail-f /var/log/messages  but it's not showing any active mobile broadband device in the first step of wizard ...
<Viking667> hmm. Am I supposed to use   snd_ens1371  or snd-ens1371 in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  file?
<Eventyret> exit
<Viking667> -ELEAVE
<violinappren> mustu: try plugging it out and in again?
<DestinyAwaits> violinappren, channel is invite only
<elmissimo> I have just tried IRC for the first time and I don't know how to use it
<llutz> SmokeyD: likely, but it's a very strange bug in the configure-script then...
<mustu> violinappren: i did ... checked the lsusb ... dialed with wvdial .. it's workign just fine manually ..
<Viking667> SmokeyD: hm. Can you send me the file, or can you point me to the source code?
<Jordan_U> teemo: rt3070sta.ko is included with the default Ubuntu kernel package ( in 10.04 at least), is there a reason you can't use that?
<teemo> llutz: how do i get permissions to edit the file
<violinappren> mustu: can you access the web in firefox after you dial manually?
 * kdiler updating ubuntu
<violinappren> mustu: and paste lsusb to a pastebin
<llutz> teemo: you wrote you have to "insmod rt2870sta.ko", so you have to add "rt2870sta" not 3070.... sudo nano /etc/modules
<teemo> yeah im not allowed to edit the file in gedit
<llutz> teemo: gksudo gedit /etc/moduules
<llutz> teemo: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<SmokeyD> Viking667: http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/export/osm2pgsql/
<teemo> i got a whole load of list errors when i saved the file!
<teemo> i just added the word rt3070sta.ko to the file
 * lhx NOM NOM NOM
<llutz> teemo: you wrote you have to "insmod rt2870sta.ko", so you have to add "rt2870sta"     without ".ko"
<llutz> teemo: why rt3070sta?
<teemo> thats the right kernel file
<teemo> i pasted the wrong stuff above
<llutz> ah ok teemo
<llutz> !find rt3070sta
<mustu> violinappren: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/20661
<ubottu> File rt3070sta found in linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-image-2.6.31-11-rt
<teemo> error: line 53476: bad flag vector alias
<teemo> !find rt3070sta
<ubottu> File rt3070sta found in linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-image-2.6.31-11-rt
<teemo> do i need a $
<llutz> teemo: did you copy rt3070sta.ko to /lib/modules...../wireless/?
<teemo> yes its there
<lewis1711> anyone here use fluxbox? I installed it but hasn't created the default config files; I've no ~/.fluxbox
<teemo> in /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<llutz> teemo: your /etc/modules contains a line"rt3070sta"        not rt3070sta.ko
<llutz> teemo: you ran "sudo depmod -a"?
<homecable> does 32bit unbuntu have pae enabled for 8 gigs of ram ?
<Viking667> MaRk-I: that helped heaps, thank you.
<MaRk-I> Viking667: yw
<teemo> llutz: which folder am i supposed to be in when i run that?
<Jordan_U> homecable: Not by default.
<Viking667> only problem is, wife's browser died when I restarted alsa /:
<iceroot> homecable: the server-edition yes, the normal ubuntu not by default but you can install the pae-kernel
<llutz> teemo: somewhere, doesn't matter
<Viking667> ah well. Easy enough to restart.
<Jordan_U> !pae | homecable
<ubottu> homecable: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<MaRk-I> lol
<violinappren> mustu: can you access the web in firefox after you manually dial?
<teemo> llutz: so when ever i save the modules file a get a long list of errors
<mustu> violinappren:  no ....
<teemo> even when i remove my entry
<mustu> violinappren:  that's the actuall issue i want to resolve ..
<violinappren> mustu: what's the output of ping google.com ?
<llutz> teemo: thats only a textfile, shouldn't give any errors at all.
<mustu> Unless a connection is not recognized by NM ... it's not useful in firefox, pidgin etc
<Viking667> SmokeyD: hm. I was hoping for a tarball
<llutz> teemo: use a terminal, "sudo nano /etc/modules"
<iceroot> if i need a package from squeeze (which dont have dependencies and working fine with lucid) what is the common way to block all packages from squeeze except foobar?
<llutz> teemo: or "echo rt3070sta|sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<SmokeyD> Viking667: I can make one for you, although svn export also works. But I'll make one, hang on a sec
<Viking667> hang on.
<llutz> SmokeyD: osm2pgsql is in the repos, why don't you use that?
<Viking667> It's an svn tree, right?
<Viking667> grab me a SVN-url
<SmokeyD> llutz: because I need a newer version
<teemo> ok done
<Viking667> i.e. svn:// ......
<teemo> that added it
<SmokeyD> Viking667: yes, it is svn
<teemo> ill try to restart and see if it works
<violinappren> mustu: sudo route del default  (before you connect)
<SmokeyD> Viking667: svn export http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/export/osm2pgsql/
<Viking667> export?
<mustu> violinappren: ok
<Viking667> ... right.
 * Viking667 shrugs
<violinappren> mustu: because of  "not replacing existing default route" in the log
<Nitin> llllllllllllllllllllllllllll
 * lhx NOM NOM NOMN NOM NOM NOM NOM
<MaRk-I> SmokeyD: did you run ./autogen.sh  ?
<llutz> lhx: stop that please
<SmokeyD> MaRk-I: yes
<SmokeyD> MaRk-I: I ran it, but it didn't output anything, but also no errors.
 * lhx no more NOM NOM?
<Viking667> NO!!
<MaRk-I> hhmm it should output
 * lhx ok!
<SmokeyD> MaRk-I: ok, hmm, I have autoconf installed. What should it output?
<Viking667> SmokeyD: you got all your autotools/automake/autowhatever?
<Viking667> I'm still exporting...
<Viking667> Ah, there it goes
<MaRk-I> SmokeyD: well usually checks for deps and scrolls down sayin check o yes
<teemo> llutz: thanks it worked, one problem though, it asks for my keyring password each time?
<SmokeyD> I have autoconf, autogen, automake, automake1.4, automake1.9 autotools-dev
<Viking667> hmm. that's weird. my autogen just went back to the prompt without echoing anything either
<llutz> teemo: sorry no idea, i'm not a gnome-user
<Viking667> now, what file are we looking for again?
 * lhx MOOOOOOOOOREEE NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM UBUNTU NOMS!
<MaRk-I> SmokeyD: did you install build-essentials and kernel headers, and the dependencies that come in the readme?
<teemo> thanks anyway
<llutz> lhx: stop that
<Viking667> conf[somenumber].file
<Viking667> SmokeyD: how are you calling ./configure  ?
<Viking667> also, what filesystem is this on? ext3, ext4, reiser, xfs, or what?
<SmokeyD> MaRk-I: yes I have them installed
<SmokeyD> Viking667: yes I am calling ./configure
<Viking667> I asked _how_ are you calling it, i.e. what you're providing after the configure word
<Viking667> i.e. ./configure --prefix=some-args
<teemo> i followed the instructions here to cleanup my boot menu: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<TopGear> Hi people
<coz_> TopGear,  hey guy
<TopGear> I've got a question about grub. I want to chainload a bootloader with grub 2, but how?
<teemo> i removed all the stuff to do with 2.6.32-21 from my synaptics thing, and it still shows up in grub?
<coz_> teemo,  did you do   sudo update-grub
<teemo> no
<cxb> 阿
<teemo> :)
<coz_> teemo,  you need to do that :)
<cxb> 这里有人么
<TopGear> Yes, I did
<cxb> 昏倒，真的有人阿
<TopGear> But it allways says "no such partition"
<balancecode> Yes
<TopGear> I've found the 40_custom file, but I don't know what to do next. The bootloader I want to chainload is on sdb1
<cxb> 有人和我说话么
<gaurav> how i install wine in my 10.04 ubuntu
<coz_> TopGear,   if no one here can help  try the #grub channel
<cxb> 你们能用中文么 ？
<TopGear> okay
<coz_> gaurav,     sudo apt-get install wine
 * lhx NOM?
<cxb> can you use in chinese?
<gaurav> how to install java
<teemo> the instructions on the above pasted link, are actually missing that, even though its mentioned later on
<violinappren> !cn | cxb
<ubottu> cxb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cxb> thank you
<coz_> teemo,  understood.... always    sudo update-grub when playing with any of the grub settings :)
<violinappren> gaurav: apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<cxb> #ubuntu -tw
<coz_> gaurav,  it depends on which java you want
<gaurav> i want latest java version
<violinappren> cxb, type /join #ubuntu-tw
<coz_> gaurav,   if you want open java  then all you need to do is install   ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cxb> o
<Viking667> gaurav: as he said, it depends upon WHOSE java you want - suns or the openjava version
<violinappren> gaurav |   !java
<violinappren> !java | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cxb> 我换地方了么？
<joschi> cxb: still wrong channel. try /join #ubuntu-tw
<homecable> how does unbunt desktop compair to gentoo
<cxb> fause
<gaurav> how can i install lamp
<joschi> homecable: in what regard?
<llutz> !lamp > gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav, please see my private message
<homecable> speed
<joschi> homecable: mostly similar for standard desktop usage
<llutz> !ot > homecable
<ubottu> homecable, please see my private message
<joschi> homecable: well, package installation is faster ;p
<Viking667> heh. you don't have to compile packages on the Ubuntu box unless you can't find it in synaptic/apt-get
<cxb> ?
<cxb> hello?
<scriptwarlock> is Pici around?
<violinappren> cxb, write /join #ubuntu-tw
<cxb> i write /join #ubuntu-tw but fause
<scriptwarlock> forget Pici i'll throw my only question. what are the possible reasons of grub error 17, anyone?
<cxb> where i write *****
 * lhx NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!
<ader10> Please help me set up a samba server. I am having trouble connecting with the client.
<gartral|p> Stop nomming Ubuntu... go non furnet
<lhx> furnet?
<hubidubi> hi
<scriptwarlock> ader10: what is it?
<violinappren> !details | ader10
<ubottu> ader10: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ader10> I can't connect to the server from the client at all
<violinappren> !hi | hubidubi
<ubottu> hubidubi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<scriptwarlock> ader10: i'll give you some idea it might help
<ader10> I can't find any problems with the configuration
<hubidubi> how can I set the mount user for an external hdd?
<Viking667> if you're using /etc/fstab  in the options section of the mount line. "man fstab" for details
<Viking667> For non-fstab work, I don't know. I actually don't know how that works yet.
<violinappren> hubidubi: do you mean mounting/using an external disk permanently ?
<scriptwarlock> ader10: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVSK_Mun9UM
<hubidubi> violinappren: my exact problem is external hdd is mounted with the first sudoer user who installed the system
<ader10> I'll watch that and let you know if it helped
<hubidubi> but I would like to mount it with other user
<hubidubi> hdd is not in fstab
<hubidubi> mounts correctly but with wrong user
<violinappren> hubidubi: pastebin the output of mount
<bytesoup> Hello folks, can i post a link to a launchpad question I have open at the moment to get more visibility / help?
<violinappren> bytesoup: post it
<bytesoup> violinappren: thanks
<bytesoup> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/116345
<Jigal> hello got a problem with my vga after updateing to 10.04 tls from 9.10. I get blank screen all the time
<Jigal> any ideas
<cxb> hello
<ader10> scriptwarlock: The video did not help. I still am unable to connect.
<waterfoul> I am trying to install ubuntu in Windows Virtual PC and whenever I hit enter on anything except Boot from first hard disk nothing happens
<hubidubi> violinappren: pastebin: http://pastebin.com/dRbEvP5b
<hubidubi> but nothing fancy about it
<begH8ck> @waterfoul: It might help to use sun virtual box instead of ms trach Virtual PC
<teemo> i can find the shortcut to start skype under Applications > Internet, but where is it actually installed on my system?
<violinappren> hubidubi: mount (with no arguments)
<begH8ck> @waterfoul:In my opinion it is more performant ...
<MaRk-I> Jigal: what's your video card?
<violinappren> teemo: dpkg --listfiles skype
<Viking667> I've found that MS's VirtualPC probably _requires_ the VT extensions in the processor, VirtualBox doesn't.
<TechMiX> hi everyone! a friend of mine installed sugar desktop environment on GDM, after that he got some wired problems. system thinks everywhere is a toolbar! any solution to get the gdm back?
<Viking667> teemo: or, for short;  dpkg -L skype
<Viking667> ugh.
<waterfoul> begH8ck ok i'll go get it
<hubidubi> violinappren: I use no arguments
<MaRk-I> !pm | Jigal
<ubottu> Jigal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<teemo> ok so which of those is the command that starts skype, id like to add it to my startup list?
<Viking667> look for the batch file...
<Jigal> hello got a problem with my vga after updateing to 10.04 tls from 9.10. I get blank screen all the time
<violinappren> hubidubi: in the paste you gave, it had arguments, type just "mount" and nothing else, and paste that
<Viking667> err, the executable file... normally /usr/bin/skype
<Jigal> MaRk-I: sorry
<ader10> :/ I knew coming to this channel wouldn't help me
<teemo> thank you
<violinappren> teemo: executables are usually in /usr/bin
<teemo> so how come the list thing, listed all associated files, but when i used the GUI search and typed skype, it said 0 results?!
<Viking667> teemo: by the way, you could also check inside the .desktop file too, that's more often the exact command to run, in the Exec=.... line
<Viking667> did you try Skype  ?
<MaRk-I> Jigal: in terminal type:  lspci | grep VGA       it should tell you what kind of video card you have
<Viking667> oh, hang on. Has the search index rebuilt?
<hubidubi> violinappren: I refreshed pastebin
<Viking667> because sometimes that index needs to build first.
<violinappren> ader10: what error messages do you get when trying to connect?
<Jigal> MaRk-I: hehe that's my prob i can't get into terminal
<ader10> System error 53 has occurred.
<ader10> The network path was not found.
<teemo> what do i do make it build?
<stetho> Is there a status page for canonical.com repository servers? I keep getting "unable to connect" messages
<Viking667> synaptic?
<Viking667> or something else?
<iFrankZ> Hi guys, is there are any way to install Windows XP on Linux? I mean, like a Dual Boot or replace Linux for Windows with a Pendrive XP.
<ii> yes, use VirtualBox
<begH8ck> yes
<MaRk-I> Jigal: well sorry cant be of much help without knowing but if you find out try this:   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<ii> it runs "windows in a window"
<iFrankZ> You can use pendrive replacing the windows cd?
<TechMiX> ifrankz: yes!
<iFrankZ> Yaaaa! God thanks you saved my live xD
<violinappren> ader10: did you try smb -L on the server (without any paths)
<ader10> I'll try that now
<violinappren> stetho: change mirrors?
<TechMiX> hi everyone! a friend of mine installed sugar desktop environment on GDM, after that he got some wired problems. system thinks everywhere is a toolbar! any solution to get the gdm back?
<Viking667> remove sugar?
<Mcar> Where is the open office channel?
<TechMiX> viking667: yes, but the gdm isbroken
 * Viking667 sort of dislikes sugar anyhow.
<SURFkees> What is a good program to manage OpenVPN connections in Ubuntu?
<Viking667> TechMiX: ahhhhhh.
<Mcar> I lost all my work on ubuntu using the latest version of open office, how do i recover it?
<ader10> violinappren: I don't have a "smb" command, and smbd -L returns nothing, and running "samba -L" says "program 'samba' is currently not installed", but apt-get install samba says samba is already the newest version
<iFrankZ> I put a Pendrive on my Ubuntu 10.04, where can I find the folder?
<sappel> morning everyone. I'm trying to get ldap running following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html    I get until the part where I should search for the user "john" that was added for testing...but search result always returns with "no such object (32)"
<Mcar> !!!!!!!!1
<ii> there is an openvpn plugin for network manager
<bytesoup> TechMiX: tell you friend to drop out to a tty session (CTRL_ALT+F1 to F6) then run the commands from there
<Mcar> I lost all my work on ubuntu using the latest version of open office, how do i recover it? anyone? anyone know the open office channel?
<violinappren> ader10: sorry, smbclient
<Mcar> !open office
<ader10> Nothing is returned with smbclient -L either
<iFrankZ> Where can I find the PenDrive's Folder on Ubuntu 10.04 when I put it inside? I'm confused xD
<Viking667> ader10: hm. dpkg -L samba-common-bin
<persian007> hi i problem with this bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/542338 , can help me to repair this ?
<violinappren> ader10: what's the full command line are you using?
<ader10> Viking667: Shows a bunch of directories and files in /usr/share
<selcuk_> hello
<TechMiX> bytesoup: what's the point?!
<iFrankZ> Where can I find my Pendrive's folder in Ubuntu 10.04?
<stetho> violinappren: y question was specifically about the existence of a status page
<ader10> violinappren: I'm inside sudo -i running your commands verbatim
<stetho> *My
<ii> persian: the new package is added to lucid-proposed, you likely don't have that repository enabled
<bytesoup> TechMiX: then you can run the command to remove "sugar"
<iFrankZ> nvm lol, found it on desktop
<ii> you can enable it in Synaptic or "software sources"
<bytesoup> TechMiX: sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<bytesoup> TechMiX: then restart gdm "sudo service gdm stop"
<TechMiX> bytesoup: he had removed sugar, and also reinstaled the ubuntu-desktop , but nothing changed!
<Viking667> ahhh, aptitude. I still dunno whether I like that or not.
<ii> In Synaptic: Settings -> repositories -> [Updates]        and tick "pre-released updates"
<Mcar> oh god someone tell me what the open office channel is
<persian007> my gdm is crahsed when sugar session is selected ,
<ii> press OK and then reload, mark all upgrades, apply
<bytesoup> TechMiX: I wasnt aware of that, sorry
<violinappren> ader10: smbclient -L ip.of.remote.machine
<ader10> The client is a Windows machine
<Viking667> Mcar: I don't know if there is one... googled for it?   openoffice irc channel
<Mcar> I did it failed
<bytesoup> TechMiX: so thats the next thing i was going to suggest, re-installing ubuntu-desktop
<ii> dont bother
<qbitza> Hi Guys
<ii> Techmix
<violinappren> ader10: the server is running ubuntu and you can't connect to it?
<ii> enable the Lucid Proposed repository
<bytesoup> TechMiX: obviously rebooted too?
<nemo__> hola
<ader10> violinappren: Right
<qbitza> I'm trying to install Samba PDC with OpenLDAP
<violinappren> !samba | ader10, also see this
<ubottu> ader10, also see this: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nemo__> hola
<ii> use the instructions I just outlined for persian
<nemo__> que es esto?
<ii> it's a known issue, I think
<TechMiX> bytesoup: yes
<qbitza> But I'm experiencing some issues
<ader10> violinappren: I've gone over that ten times, it's worthless
<violinappren> !es | nemo__
<ubottu> nemo__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ader10> It's outdated, too
<qbitza> Anyone willing to help?
<Viking667> heh. I was just about to state that.
<ader10> /etc/init.d/samba doesn't exist, the right command is samba restart
<TechMiX> ii: what persian instruction ?
<hubidubi> violinappren: did you check mount output?
<Viking667> instruction to the user called persian
<Viking667> ... I think
<ader10> I mean smbd restart
<qbitza> Looks like the LDAP stuff is causing most of it
<violinappren> hubidubi: open a termina, type mount, press enter
<ii> TechMix: a guy with the same issue as you joined the channel, I just gave him instructions to fix it
<hubidubi> violinappren: yes, I refreshed pastebin output with mount output
<violinappren> ader10: did you see this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<violinappren> hubidubi: give me the address again, i see no change
<hubidubi> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/bDMcAY9c
<ader10> violinappren: Yes, I went through that also
<selcuk_> asdlkqäw
<scriptwarlock> ader10: what M$ clinet you use?
<scriptwarlock> ader10: client
<ader10> scriptwarlock: Windows 7
<Jigal> MaRk-I: this is the laptop i am talking about http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-INTEL-PENTIUM-M-738-1-1GHZ-LAPTOP-PROCESSOR
<XzZPreDaToRZzX> Hi all
<ader10> It's running the TCP/IP NetBIOS service and I've disabled windows share security, even.
 * Viking667 shudders
<daftykins> ader10: what's up?
<violinappren> hudnix: so your issue is that the files are own by that other user? umount, chown yourusername:yourusername /media/backup  , and mount again
<MaRk-I> Jigal: follow the steps on this page for INTEL http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<gaurav> how can i install wine in 10.04
<ader10> daftykins: I can't connect to an Ubuntu samba server from a Windows 7 client, and so far none of the Ubuntu documentation I've found has helped
<Viking667> heh. And for ATI? sheesh.
<daftykins> ader10: i see, what's your config?
<ader10> daftykins: 1 min, I'll pastebin it
<TechMiX> gaurav: sudo apt-get install wine
<iFrankZ> Can someone give me a website where I could learn how to install Windows XP on a PenDrive? I'm using ubuntu 10.04 ,thanks.
<daftykins> iFrankZ: one sec
<daftykins> iFrankZ: http://www.eeeguides.com/2007/11/installing-windows-xp-from-usb-thumb.html
<scriptwarlock> ader10: brb
<teemo> ok back to grub, i followed the instructions here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/ uninstalled the irrelevant packages, ran sudo update-grub and i still get all the entries on boot up
<daftykins> love that i can go to my own site to find links to stuff from the past XD
<waltercool> fullscreen wine apps freezes with alt+tab? D:
<teemo> i checked my synaptics, and the packages un-installed
<ader10> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/dmz7y6Mb
<aeon-ltd> teemo: are the kernels still present in synaptics?
<ii> teemo: did you get the images AND the headers?
<teemo> the weird things is when i run update-grub i get: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mQgvaCxY which indicates that all the other kernel entries should be gone
<daftykins> ader10: are you trying to browse to them from the windows 7 client as \\IP\x$ or \\IP\x where x = w,x,y,z ?
<ii> the images are what are listed in Grub
<ader10> \\IP\x
<teemo> aeon-ltd: yes they are all gone, images and headers and everything
<ii> er I mean did you uninstall te relavant linux image packages using synaptic
<Viking667> teemo: so you removed linux-image-blah for everything but the current kernel
<daftykins> ader10: workgroup is definitely "WORKGROUP" yeah?
<ader10> Yes
<aeon-ltd> teemo: *irish accent* have you tried turning it off and on again?
<teemo> Viking667: yes
<waterfoul> I tried in VirtualBox and I had the same issue, nothing reacts
<teemo> aeon-ltd: turn what on and off?
<daftykins> ader10: try installing samba-common and samba-tools
<waterfoul> when I hit enter on it when its selected
<ader10> Alrihgt
<aeon-ltd> teemo: pc
<teemo> yes i did
<Viking667> teemo: by the way, what shows in /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ?
<ader10> samba-common was already installed, samba-tools is now installed
<Viking667> ader10: and samba-common-bin  ?
<teemo> Viking667: permission denied
<ii> teemo: Just so you know, those instructions on "how-to-geek" are terrible and that guy should be ashamed for encouraging people to edit grub using that method
<teemo> oh just a sec
<daftykins> ader10: so were you saying before that you can't run "/etc/init.d/samba restart" ?
<Viking667> yeah, sudo that one
<ader10> samba-common-bin has already been installed
<ii> the warning at the top of /boot/grub/grub.cfg is there for a reason
<Viking667> ader10: good, good.
<ader10> daftykins: Correct, the right command is "smbd restart" (the guide is out of date)
<Viking667> ii: true, but I want to find out what's there to begin with.
<teemo> well permission denied
<Viking667> wouldn't hurt to see what the perms are on that file.
<daftykins> ader10: hrmm pretty sure it works for me
<Viking667> teemo: sudo ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<teemo> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 5053 2010-07-18 20:33 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<daftykins> ader10: i take it the /media/x folders exist and your user has permissions on them?
<ader10> yes
<Viking667> teemo: then do:  sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /home/your-user/; chown your-user /home/your-user/grub.cfg  and pastebin the suckah
<Viking667> and while you do that, I'll go make another helmet of tea.
<ThomasB2k> good night
<bowman_> hello0
<bowman_> q
<waterfoul> I am trying to install ubuntu in Windows Virtual PC and VirtualBox and whenever I hit enter on anything except Boot from first hard disk nothing happens
<daftykins> waterfoul: check your image / disk
<teemo> Viking667: Operation not permitted
<daftykins> *disc
<violinappren> waterfoul: probably just taking its time?
<jlx> Hello ppl anyone got a good knowledge of filesystem errors
<teemo> i wish there was a boot.ini file i could just edit, i just want to remove and rename few entries
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Viking667> teemo: hm?
<ader10> daftykins Viking667 scriptwarlock violinappren: Thank you all for your attention, but I doubt that this can be solved without loads of trouble
<scriptwarlock> ader10: is the issue solved?
<daftykins> ader10: hrmm, i take it you can ping each machine? what does win7 error with?
<erUSUL> teemo: to remove old kernels just remove the packages in synaptic
<Viking667> teemo: which operation wasn't permitted?
<Jigal> MaRk-I: it all doesn't help
<ader10> win7 error System error 53 has occurred.
<ader10> The network path was not found.
<teemo> Viking667: changing of ownership
<Viking667> weird.
<ader10> the machines can ping each other
<daftykins> ader10: instantaneous or after a delay?
<Viking667> teemo: so did you manage to copi it out to your users dir?
<ader10> instantaneous
<daftykins> hmm, computer says no =/
<Viking667> ader10: what if you try the IP?    \\10.64.5.2
<goo_unit> hey guys whats the best vnc server for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> teemo: You're half way between having grub legacy installed and having grub2 installed.
<daftykins> ader10: sounds like either samba's not running or it's not able to connect to the ports properly
<scriptwarlock> ader10: hmm i can see my ubuntu shared folder from this win7 machines i am using
<peluchin> some body knows some softwere to run blue ray movies
<jlx> Well Gparted made my ubuntu disappaer i rezied it and after the superblock says 34007589 and physical size is is 17544980
<ader10> Viking667: That's what I'm running ("C:\Users\ader10>net view \\192.168.1.99")
<erUSUL> !restricted | peluchin
<ubottu> peluchin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Viking667> and it returns STRAIGHT away?
<teemo> oh
<Jordan_U> teemo: Run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" to complete the upgrade.
<XzZPreDaToRZzX> hi all
<ii> could TEEMO just go into synaptic, purge grub packages and then reinstall? sounds reasonable.
<ader10> daftykins: Do you know how I can check if it's connecting to the ports properly?
<Viking667> ii: uh, no?
<Viking667> ader10: stick a tcpdump on eth0 of the Ubuntu machine, do a query
<daftykins> ader10: i would look up the default ports then nmap scan the sharing ubuntu box from the windows box
<Viking667> That'll tell you
<scriptwarlock> ader10: can you see the ubuntu server at computer>network?
<Viking667> do query from the Windows box to the Ubuntu box
<daftykins> or "netstat -tuln" on the ubuntu box
<ader10> scriptwarlock: I can't
<madrid> hi , if I use wine in Jaunty need an antivirus?
<peluchin> i have ready install it the restricted and  have it too the mkv but dont run  . maybe i need a better prosessor
<MaRk-I> Jigal: what did you do exactly?
<peluchin> ?
<Viking667> daftykins: his problem seems to be Windows won't talk to the Ubuntu machine for some reason.
<ross__> for some unknown reason my su command doesn't work when I try to enter my password it says it's incoorect why is that
<teemo> Viking667: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tDtzFFt8
<Jordan_U> !root | ross__
<erUSUL> ross__: use sudo
<ubottu> ross__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Viking667> ader10: by the way, you're in Administrator user?
<ader10> Yes
<ross__> i don't understand what do you mean why there is no root password
<scriptwarlock> ader10: now we know its not from win7 and were heading to your ubuntu machine do first what they suggested
<skumara> how to run something as root in terminal?
<Jigal> MaRk-I: pressed F6 added i915.modeset=1 in stead of quiet and then Ctrl X and then it rebooted
<daftykins> !sudo | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Jigal> but after some time black MaRk-I
<aeon-ltd> skumara: append sudo to beginning
<Jordan_U> ross__: Read teh link from ubottu.
<ader10> I'll pastebin the tcpdump in a minute
<madrid> if I use wine in Jaunty need an antivirus? and antivirus should I use?
<daftykins> madrid: no
<erUSUL> skumara: « sudo something »
<ross__> hm that is strange
<Viking667> heh. I'll be there in a minute.
<ross__> lol then what is the point of having the SU command? ??
<aeon-ltd> madrid: it emulates a filesystem and frameworks not the whole os
<Kartagis> how can I find out if my system supports hardware accelerator?
<MaRk-I> Jigal: did you also try i915.modeset=0 ??? and it should be "quiet splash i915.modeset=0"  between quotes
<paul__> My head hurts just looking at this screen!
<Viking667> teemo: ls -l /home/tamer/grub.cfg
<Viking667> Kartagis: what video card?
<ross__> jordan_U : lol then what is the point of having the SU command? ??
<solow> How do I create a syslink? the one where it actually is on 2 locations?
<ader10> tcpdump -i eth0: http://pastebin.com/4FkLhsuG
<Viking667> Kartagis: i.e. "sudo lspci"  will tell you that when you type that in at a terminal
<Jordan_U> RossTaylor: You can switch to users other than root.
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: su can be use to switch to other users; not just root.
<asus> hi! is it possible to run 32bit ELF application on Ubuntu Server 10.04 AMD64?
<RossTaylor> example?
<erUSUL> asus: yes
<Kartagis> Viking667 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<asus> but in my case i can't
<jlx> Well since no one was abel to answer my previuos question is there any other filesystem repair toll then fsck?
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: su otheruser
<madrid> aeon, , wine is not a danger to linux?
<erUSUL> asus: you have to install ia32-libs
<skumara> i received a error message that my xconfig not exist. the message ask me to run nvidia-xconfig as root.  when i do sudo nvidia-xconfig i get command not found.
<Viking667> Kartagis: in short, yes.
<Viking667> ader10: hm. no query traffic from your windows machine in that lot, it seems.
<Kartagis> Viking667 how can I enable it?
<skumara> i want to use compiz actually. it worked only for one time than did not work after reboot.
<Viking667> check output of glxinfo
<asus> just install and that is all?
<RossTaylor> ah i see
<erUSUL> asus: sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<asus> erUSUL: thanks i would try and this install did not touch existing amd64 files?
<erUSUL> asus: no
<Viking667> there should be a line in the first few lines saying roughly:  direct rendering: yes
<Kartagis> Viking667 I don't have glxinfo
<aeon-ltd> madrid: potentially, but not atm as far as i know
<Viking667> hm. Sounds like you'd better install it then.
<RossTaylor> what is the format for changing directory permission?
<RossTaylor> using the chmod command
<Kartagis> RossTaylor chmod perms dir
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: what directorie ?
<RossTaylor> chmod *** mydir
<daftykins> sudo chmod <number> <folder>
<Guest87292> shit
<asus> erUSUL: running 32bit files on 64bit does not hurt performance?
<ader10> I probably ended the tcpdump too soon, here's another one http://pastebin.com/LmwZVep0
<skumara> i also get this error when i open nvidia configuration You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. what to do?
<Viking667> teemo: sorry, lost you in the storm. Where were we?
<erUSUL> asus: it shouldn't; but i do not know for sure
<Viking667> teemo: ah, ls -l /home/tamer/grub.cfg
<ii> skumara: just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root
<ii> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Kartagis> Viking667 there's no glxinfo in the repos it seems
<RossTaylor> it doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> madrid: you can never be truly immune, i mean what else would you run on wine besides games and apps not available on linux?, you wouldn't install blah.exe or something shady like avicodecs.exe using a wine method its just too long, 4 menus vs 1 on windows
<skumara> ii i did sudo nvidia-xconfig. it says command not found!!
<Viking667> Kartagis: install mesa-utils
<persian007> hallo can hellp me fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/542338
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: if the dir is in some non linux filesystem it wont work
<daftykins> ader10: you weren't trying to browse to the shares with a hostname were you?
<persian007> im in luc
<MaRk-I> skumara: you have an intel video card not an nvidia one
<ader10> No, I was using the server IP (192.168.1.99)
<Jigal> MaRk-I: i typed quiet splash i915.modeset=0 between quotes then pressed enter and then ctrl x tono avail
<RossTaylor> erUSUL : chmod with files works for me but it doesn't work for directories
<RossTaylor> erUSUL : which is pretty strange : (
<daftykins> RossTaylor: are you wanting to mod all the contents?
<skumara> Mark-i impossible. i bought nvidia card.
<rob_p> solow: Your question makes no sense! If you want to hard link two files, use ln (ex: ln /path/to/somefile /path/to/otherfile)
<Kartagis> Viking667 direct rendering: Yes
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: doesnt' work; helps nobody. how it does not qwork? how it fails? error msgs?
<RossTaylor> daftykins : i am just testing out the chmod command - works fine with files but not directory
<bitplane> I've just got an old laptop, I think it's 64-bit but runs 32-bit Vista and I wanna set it up as an Ubuntu dev box. I don't have any blank CDs/DVDs. Is Wubi what I need?
<Viking667> Kartagis: then it's turned on (presumably)
<asus> erUSUL: thanks it helps )
<Viking667> Kartagis: check that you have a /dev/dri/card0
<erUSUL> asus: no problem
<MaRk-I> skumara: oops sorry, wrong person
<RossTaylor> erUSUL : well i tried changing the permissions but when i checked it, the permissinos are the same still
<Viking667> teemo: hello?
<skumara> ok. i check wiki.
<aeon-ltd> bitplane: woah oah woah, old laptop but dual-core so its 64bit capable? what the hell is old anymore?
<teemo> Viking667: -r--r--r-- 1 root root 5053 2010-07-19 11:39 /home/tamer/grub.cfg
<Viking667> 2008 or earlier
<Kartagis> Viking667 but virtualbox says my system doesn't support it, and yes I have a /dev/dri/card0
<bitplane> aeon-ltd, it may not be 64-bit, need to find a power supply and boot it up
<bitplane> it's from 2007 and was pretty good back then apparently
<madrid> aeon ,would be safer if i could use an antivirus like avast for linux, but the current avast no longer works, and can not find valid alternatives for linux ...
<Viking667> Kartagis: hang on, are you trying to use DRI inside of virtualbox?
<RossTaylor> erUSUL : wait what is the command to check the permissions for a directory again?
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: paste the shell session. the «ls -ld dir» de « chmod ... » and the «ls -ld dir » after
<aeon-ltd> bitplane: yeah wubi is all you'll need unless you have some other form of media, you might want to get the iso yourself rather than wait for wubi to dl it
<Viking667> teemo: hm. What filesystem are you using, and do you have security extensions turned on or something?
<ader10> nmap scan: http://pastebin.com/HnX8Ltsg
<teemo> easy on me
<bitplane> aeon-ltd, will wubi let me get rid of Windows completely?
<persian007> can help me repair gdm ?
<teemo> :)
<teemo> filesystem?
<aeon-ltd> bitplane: no it relies on windoows's mbr/bcd
<Viking667> yeah, like ext3, reiser, xfs, whatever
<persian007> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/542338
<bitplane> or should I go out and find some blank discs for that
<teemo> Viking667: ext4
<ader10> oops I didn't copy all of it
<Kartagis> Viking667 if DRI == hardware acceleration, yes I am
<aeon-ltd> bitplane: if you want just ubuntu, get a cd or borrow a usb stick
<teemo> Viking667: i have no idea about the security extensions
<ader10> full nmap scan: http://pastebin.com/EGhQ4CG7
<RossTaylor> nevermind lol i figured it out
<Viking667> teemo: hm.
<Viking667> teemo: try this for a minute.   sudo su -
<daftykins> ader10: use the syntax "nmap -sS <IP>"
<its-me-again> all my disks are not labled properly in the computer folder. i need to find dev/???. how do i do that. otner linux i have used do that not ubuntu.
<Viking667> cd /home/tamer; chown tamer grub.cfg
<RossTaylor> thank you - the people here are always awesome - everyone deserves an award!
<bitplane> aeon-ltd, I guess I'll have to go and buy some discs, I don't trust USB boot thingies as I've never got one to work yet
<Viking667> and, have you upgraded your grub install?
<daftykins> RossTaylor: ooh ooh, me me!
<madrid> aenon i use wine for ares and dreamule ....
<bitplane> I don't wanna piss about downloading it to find it doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> madrid: i suppose you would be safer, but as long as your careful you shouldn't need one
<Viking667> bitplane: heh. Someone told me it wouldn't work, but I got it to work fine on NetBSD, OpenBSD, and even FreeBSD
<Viking667> even works fine on Ubuntu
<teemo> root@Sonic5:~# sudo su - cd/home/tamer
<teemo> Unknown id: cd/home/tamer
<ader10> http://pastebin.com/aUDgaRW8
<Kartagis> Viking667 well?
<Viking667> I think I used unetbootin
<skumara> i keep getting this error message. anyone familiar with this. 'window is running in low graphic mode. failed to load nvidia driver'
<metalgeek> Hi, I have a three dongle with a piece of software for windows on it that allows me (When the dongle is in a windows PC obviously) to send and recieve sms through my computer. Is there an equivelent or other way I could accomplish this in ubuntu 10.04? Thanks)
<daftykins> ader10: did you have a server running a different OS on that IP address before?
<Viking667> teemo: you missed something there
<ader10> No
<teemo> Viking667: ?
<mquin> metalgeek: smsclient may work
<its-me-again> all my disks are not labled properly in the computer folder. i need to find dev/???. how do i do that. otner linux i have used do that not ubuntu.
<jlx> superblocks have backups right in Ext4?
<metalgeek> mquin, Thanks will look into it :)
<teemo> Viking667: what'd i miss?
<Jordan_U> teemo: To get your grub.cfg as a file on your Desktop that you can read run "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | tee ~/Desktop/grub.cfg"
<teemo> ok that worked
<teemo> now do i edit and save it back in cat/boot/grub
<llutz> easier "cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg ~Desktop/"
<its-me-again> hello how do i find the corectr drive lables in terminal
<teemo> hmm... # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<llutz> ~/Desktop**
<Viking667> you pastebin in
<mquin> metalgeek: actually, I might be misremembering - for a bit of poking around 'smstools' seems to be what you need if you want to talk to a modem directly, rather than using an internet gateway service
<Jordan_U> llutz: It's only readable by root by default as it may contain plain text passwords.
<well_laid_lawn> its-me-again: you could try   sudo fdisk -l
<Viking667> I just want to see what it looks like to begin with.
<llutz> Jordan_U: but world-readable
<Jordan_U> llutz: No.
<Viking667> teemo: sorry I got lost in the ether, my machine was having a swapping fit
<llutz> Jordan_U: it is
<teemo> Viking667: im still here :)
<rob_p> teemo: You put your customizations in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ otherwise your changes will be lost whenever update-grub is run.
<Viking667> teemo: you know how to use a pastebin, and have you upgraded your grub to grub2?
<Viking667> rob_p: there's a reason I want to see grub.cfg, I wanted to see if it got written.
<Jordan_U> llutz: Not in Ubuntu 10.04, that's why when he tried to read it initially he got permission denied.
<Viking667> teemo: by the way, what's in /boot for kernels too? Might as well pastebin that.
<ii> when you purge grub, a friendly dialog box asks you if you want to delete /boot/grub
<teemo> Viking667: how do i check my grub version?
<Kartagis> its-me-again df
<Kartagis> its-me-again or mount
<ii> when a configuration is screwed up because someone was only following a tutorial, they dont learn anything by fixing it
<Viking667> what was at the top of the grub screen when you rebooted?
<Viking667> It should say.
<rob_p> Viking667: That's fine.  I just want him/her to know that he/she should modify things in the appropriate locations if he/she desires.
<qbitza> 'ello Please help
<Viking667> i.e. mine did say grub-0.97 for a while, now it says grub-1.99 or something
<Kartagis> Viking667 well, how do I use DRI in virtualbox?
<qbitza> When I try to join a Win7 Box to my PDC Domain I get:
<Viking667> rob_p: true. I found the "appropriate" locations
<Viking667> Kartagis: I don't know if you can yet,
<qbitza> [2010/07/19 12:02:37,  0] rpc_server/srv_netlog_nt.c:603(_netr_ServerAuthenticate3)
<ader10> Well, thanks for trying to help, guys
<qbitza>   _netr_ServerAuthenticate3: netlogon_creds_server_check failed. Rejecting auth request from client SD-DEV-SO-02 machine account SD-DEV-SO-02$
<qbitza> Any ideas?
<cage_raphel> hello... my menu.lst  file is empty.. what do i  do to get it fixed
<Kars> im installing lubuntu on another pc, but its stays stuck at 89% (running dpkg).. what should i do?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Machine > Settings > Display > Enable 3D accelleration
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cage_raphel> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Viking667> Jordan_U: huh? They support it now?
<Kartagis> Jordan_U is 3d acceleration == VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration?
<Viking667> no
<teemo> Viking667: 1.98
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: No, they are separate.
<Viking667> teemo: good.
<Viking667> then you should be on grub2
<teemo> :)
<scriptwarlock> ader10: still no luck?
<Viking667> teemo: now, how about pastebinning that grub.cfg SO I CAN LOOK AT IT already???
<ader10> still no luck :(
<llutz> Jordan_U: just checked here, my 10.04 installation seems to be broken then:grub.cfg root:root 644
<Kartagis> Jordan_U how can I enable VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration then? or can I?
<Viking667> teemo: and, what's still in your /boot directories?
<madrid> ubuntu says that these repositories are not authenticated , can i istall these?: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<madrid> Y luego añade su clave pública con este comando:
<madrid> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<FloodBot1> madrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> Viking667: CAPSLOCK RAGE!!!!!!
<teemo> Viking667: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3gsreSJ
<Viking667> Kartagis: ah, my mistake. I thought you meant 3D video card acceleration
<ii> teemo, i'm pretty sure you can just "uninstall it and then reinstall it", it's really easy
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: It's something that your hardware must support, you can check if it does by running the command "kvm-ok".
<Kars> im installing lubuntu on another pc, but its stays stuck at 89% (running dpkg).. also can move the cursor. is this normal?
<teemo> ii: uninstall what?
<Kartagis> Jordan_U it says KVM acceleration can NOT be used :|
<chilli0> How can I change the file type of a file?
<Viking667> teemo: thank you. What's in /boot now?
<Kartagis> chilli0 convert it?
<chilli0> Kartagis, It's weird. Its with gedit. When ever I save a .php it changes the file type to php., I want it as text
<Viking667> then I'll need /etc/grub/40_custom
<apple> hi there?
<Q_Continuum> Finally upgraded my desktop from 9.10 to 10.04 (64-bit) and when it boots up, I'm getting a black screen.  I hear the boot sound, but don't see anything past grub.  (AMD CPU, Radeon HD3200 IGP, HD5770 GPU)
<teemo> Viking667: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Qgk4ygDk
<Viking667> Q_Continuum: tonight must be a night for blank screens...
<Viking667> MaRk-I: your baby?
<Q_Continuum> I don't have anything installed in this copy of Ubuntu (more testing out my gaming rig's Ubuntu compatibility) so if a fresh install is easier, not a big deal for me.
<MaRk-I> lol Viking667
<ii> teemo: you can run synaptic, then do a "complete removal" of grub packages (wiping out /boot/grub) and then install grub-pc (grub 2).  When you install grub-pc, it asks what partitions you want included in the grub menu.
<Viking667> I know you know the link... you've only typed it like nine times today.
<MaRk-I> Q_Continuum: try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<alin_> Can you use padevchooser to stream to a PC using a openVPN ?
<ii> teemo: a "complete removal" removes all configuration files
<Viking667> hmm. So that's not it.
<ii> teemo: and let's you start fresh
<Viking667> ii: I suspect he's got to grub2 already.
<Viking667> but his grub.cfg isn't being rewritten
<Q_Continuum> Viking667, MaRk-I, thanks - I'll work on it after I figure out which flash drive I had an Ubuntu installation image on...
<Jordan_U> ii: You are misunderstanding what that menu means.
<RossTaylor> ok for the chmod command, i know how to change the permission for the directories and files, but how do you change the permissions for a directory and all of its files in one chmod command
<Viking667> teemo: see whatthis does:  sudo update-grub2
<Viking667> then pastebin what you've got for a /boot/grub/grub.cfg again.
<Jordan_U> teemo: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<alin_> can I use padevchooser with openVPN ?
<teemo> command not found
<Viking667> teemo: do mine after Jordan_U
<ii> oh come on he probably just messed up a configuration file, trust in the dpkg!!
<Viking667> huh?
<Viking667> update-grub2
<skumara> name one good torrent client?
<Viking667> rtorrent
<teemo> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aBr4LdSW
<teemo> Viking667: Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<Viking667> teemo: ... huh?
<ii> skumara: I forgot about that nvidia issue you were having, still need help with that?
<Kars> what to do if the install of a distro stops halfway?
<Viking667> teemo: by the way, I suspect you forgot to check in /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<airtonix> Kars, start again ?
<teemo> how can i open it again, its giving me permission denied
<Kars> you mena just reboot? airtonix
<airtonix> Kars, isn't that what you'd do on ANY operating system ?
<Viking667> open what again?
<cage_raphel> hello.. i have solaris 10 and ubuntu 9.1 installed in my comp.. however after installing ubuntu i am not able to dual boot .. it directly goes to ubuntu.. how can i boot solaris 10 now
<Jordan_U> teemo: To get your grub.cfg as a file on your Desktop that you can read run "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | tee ~/Desktop/grub.cfg"
<skumara> ii i did edit xconfig and did these change resolution to 1280x768. problem solved. tq anyway
<airtonix> Kars, how do you know its stopped ?
<metalgeek> mquin, I have found an app but it wants to know which port my modem is on????? My modem is on a usb connection. How do i find out the ports adress?
<teemo> i already pasted that
<Kars> yes, i cant move my cursor and its stuck at 89% now
<Kars> for 45 minutes
<teemo> tp://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3gsreSJ
<airtonix> !grub | cage_raphel,
<ubottu> cage_raphel,: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Viking667> teemo: first of all, run this:   sudo /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<teemo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3gsreSJ
<airtonix> cage_raphel, you need to update grub
<airtonix> (the grub listing that is)
<Kars> i cant move my cursor and its stuck at 89% now for 45 min. i guess ill just reboot then
<teemo> Viking667: sudo: /usr/sbin/update-grub2: command not found
<Jordan_U> cage_raphel: Does "sudo os-prober" output anything?
<Viking667> teemo: sheesh. It's not your night.
<Viking667> teemo: dpkg -L grub-pc > some-file; pastebin some-file
<Viking667> 'cos update-grub2 is in grub-pc package
<Kars> what is a good distro for a 3000Mhz, 512RAM for a beginner to linux?
<Jordan_U> Viking667: update-grub is in the grub-common package.
<teemo> maybe i dont have grub 2
<Viking667> I'd also suggest reinstalling that if we don't find it.
<teemo> how do install it?
<RossTaylor> ok for the chmod command, i know how to change the permission for the directories and files, but how do you change the permissions for a directory and all of its files in one chmod command
<metalgeek> Generally, what are the addresses for usb devices under linux
<cage_raphel> Jordan_U:  i typed sudo os-prober in the terminal.. nothing happened..
<Viking667> Jordan_U: and update-grub2 is in the grub-pc package
<bouaza> salut
<Viking667> teemo: 10.04 ?
<ii> metalgeek: you mean in the /dev filesystem?
<aeon-ltd> Kars: ubuntu/crunchbang/mint
<Kars> ubuntu is too heavy i think
<teemo> Viking667: yes
<metalgeek> I think so, Im running ubuntu
<mquin> metalgeek: probably ttyUSB0 - if you type 'dmesg' after plugging it in you should see which device it pops up on
<Viking667> Kars: try xubuntu
<Jordan_U> Viking667: You're right, it's grub-mkconfig that's in grub-common.
<Kars> hm i read xubuntu was light , but not anymore since new updates :P
<johnnylee194> hi, is there anyone could kindly help me on a grub issue?
<bouaza> comment sa va
<Jordan_U> !anyone | johnnylee194
<ubottu> johnnylee194: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aeon-ltd> Kars: crunchbang is still light
<Kars> okay
<bouaza> ok thinks
<mquin> the stick I have registers two ttyUSB devices, one for data and one to report statistics and allow the modem to be queried while there is a data connection active
<metalgeek> mquin, so plug in my modem and open a terminal, then type dmesg? yes
<teemo> johnnylee194: i advice u to run away now
<Kars> i was gonna try lubuntu but i dont think its user friendly and it doesnt install for me
<Jordan_U> !fr | bouaza
<ubottu> bouaza: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mquin> metalgeek: yep
<ii> johnnylee194: what's your problem?
<teemo> Viking667: do u think the uninstall/re-install would work?
<metalgeek> Cool, will go try, bye for now and thanks
<Viking667> teemo: so, go grab a "dpkg -L grub-pc" listing, shove that up to your friendly pastebin and I'll take a look.
<johnnylee194> thanks guys, I want to show the grub screen
<johnnylee194> But I lost my sudo, and the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET is set to true...
<ii> pardon?
<Kars> lol there goes another cd for burning a new distro
<Viking667> teemo: possibly. Here's a really quick check...   dpkg -L grub-pc | wc -l
<Viking667> gimme that number
<Viking667> should equal 240 lines
 * Viking667 wishes there was a verify-all-files-instaled for a dpkg
<Jordan_U> teemo: Did you ever run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy"?
<ii> johnnylee194: you lost your sudo? you mean you forgot the password to your account?
<Viking667> I did ask him that, but never got a reply
<teemo> Viking667: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/maiKka6C
<Jordan_U> Viking667: debsums :)
<johnnylee194> First, I've mistakenly removed myself from sudo list. And when I want to enter recovery mode, I can't find the grub screen. And when I check the /etc/default/grub, and find the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET is set to true. Is there anyway that I can re-add myself to the sudo list?
<teemo> Viking667: 3
<ii> ah I think you hold shift as it boot
<ii> and the menu appears
<johnnylee194> @li: no, I mistakenly used group add command
<teemo> Jordan_U: no
<ocs> hi. I need a command line application that moves program with some pid to a specified workspace. I used wmctrl some time ago, but it seems buggy on ubuntu 10.04 (I have 5 active workspaces but if I show the desktops number with wmctrl it only sees the active desktop)
<Viking667> teemo: you need to reinstall that package, bad
<Jordan_U> teemo: You need to do that.
<johnnylee194> @li: thanks, i'll try
<ocs> any suggestion?
<teemo> ok, whats the package name?
<Viking667> teemo: so, go do what Jordan_U says
<ii> otherwise you could boot to a liveCD and use chroot
<Viking667>  Jordan_U> teemo: Did you ever run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy"?
<teemo> Viking667: sudo: upgrade-from-grub-legacy: command not found
<Viking667> oh, f00k
<Viking667> Right. We'llrun it from the commandline.
<teemo> cant i use synaptics?
<ii> YES
<Viking667> YES!!!
<ii> YES YOU CAN
<johnnylee194> @ii: thanks for the hints
<Jordan_U> teemo: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Viking667> go get grub-pc, make sure it shows 1.99x
 * airtonix thinks ii is lying.
<cage_raphel> how do  i dual boot solaris 10 and ubuntu... somebody help! i searched enough on the internet and nothing worked!
<teemo> 10.04
<Viking667> Jordan_U: he said 10.04
<ii> You should just purge the packages first
<airtonix> cage_raphel, um...
<ii> Right click on the packages
<teemo> whats the package name
<ii> and do "complete removal"
<Viking667> grub-pc
<ii> in synaptics
<ii> search for grub
<ii> purge eveyrthing
<FloodBot1> ii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teemo> its not installed
<Viking667> then reinstall it
<ii> using "complete removal"
<teemo> according to synaptics
 * airtonix searchs for iis' enter key
<teemo> there is also grub2?
<teemo> should i install that while am at it?
<Viking667> yes, there is
<Viking667> Add that.
<faLUCE> hi. I need a command line application that moves program with some pid to a specified workspace. I used wmctrl some time ago, but it seems buggy on ubuntu 10.04 (I have 5 active workspaces but if I show the desktops number with wmctrl it only sees the active desktop)
<teemo> applying
<Jordan_U> faLUCE: devispie may do what you want.
<teemo> done
<nmvictor> i have a weired jde-build-function customization buffer at: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1148, will someone please look at it, i feel like it misses the [STATE] button and whenever i use the [Save for future session button]
<Jordan_U> faLUCE: *devilspie
<cage_raphel> how do i add a solaris 10 entry to my grub menu?
<Viking667> teemo: now your grub-pc should have a version of:  Version: 1.98-1ubuntu6
<aeon-ltd> faLUCE: if you wanted full management of windows why don't you just tile and use tags?
<teemo> it already did
<Jordan_U> cage_raphel: You'll need to add an entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom. Ask in #grub for details.
<teemo> do u want me to restart and check
<cage_raphel> Jordan_U: thank u
<faLUCE> aeon-ltd: I don't understand
<Jordan_U> cage_raphel: You're welcome.
<Viking667> no, not yet
<Viking667> teemo: no, not yet.
<Viking667> I suspect you migrate your existing grub first (menu.lst)
<teemo> i wonder what happens if i run sudo update-grub2?
<Viking667> teemo: run that command that Jordan_U suggested
<Q_Continuum> Viking667, MaRk-I, that didn't work.  ('xforcevesa' for ATI still gives me a blank screen on boot, I did see the boot splash for a second though)
<faLUCE> aeon-ltd: I want to make sure that myApplication starts automatically on desktop 2
<Viking667> sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Puck`> hi everyone
<SwedeMike> !hi | Puck`
<ubottu> Puck`: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<teemo> ok
<teemo> now what?
<Viking667> Q_Continuum: yeah, I haven't fixed that problem either.
<Puck`> a notice to ops: a user from the mask: gateway/web/freenode/ip.158.234.10.144 - it sais he's banned, if anyone could look in to it, it would be awesome (:
<Misterio> Puck`: #ubuntu-ops would be better place :)
<teemo> so its waiting for me to select one of my devices?
<Viking667> teemo: now, go do this:   sudo mv /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub-cfg; sudo /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<HamEd> kasi FarSi BalaDeH
<HamEd> :D
<DRavisher> Anyone know how to figure out which ATI catalyst version is installed?
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Q_Continuum> Viking667, so no other fixes for ATI cards on blank screen on boot?
<coz_> DRavisher,   I dont but you might be able to go to #radeon channel
<Viking667> Q_Continuum: none I know of.
<Viking667> mind you, I get text mode. it just looks weird.
<Viking667> ANyhow you lot, I have to depart.
<Q_Continuum> Crud.  Then I guess I won't be using Ubuntu on my desktop for awhile yet.
<Viking667> teemo: I'll leave you in Jordan_U's obviously capable hands
<Q_Continuum> Thanks for the attempted help.
<Viking667> heh. Ta.
<teemo> Viking667: thank you for your help
<teemo> thanks a lot
<Viking667> 's okay. I'm used to it.
<Jordan_U> teemo: Select your hard drive, most likely "/dev/sda" and *no* partitions (/dev/sda1).
<aruntomar> has anyone been successfull in deploying multiseat
<teemo> Jordan_U: are u sure?
<ii> select ONLY /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> teemo: Yes.
<teemo> ok done
<teemo> restart and try/
<teemo> ?
<teemo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/miazJddN
<hackjkp> helllo
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> teemo: Yes, but have a LiveCD ready in case anything goes wrong.
<hackjkp> anyone can tell me why wget etc doesnt work after i set env variable http_proxy
<teemo> :(
<Diverdude> Is there any way to convert a pdf file ( its 1 page) to a image, like png?
<teemo> how can i check the contents of my grub file now?
<teemo> before restarting
<hackjkp> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Diverdude: first get a pdf of the one page  ( easiest way print to a pdf in evince) then use convert to turn it into a png
<gartral2> Diverdude yea.. screendhot works well :p
<ii> ubottu's friendly reminder takes more space than the question preambles.....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral2> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<thoeger> Hello Ubuntu folks - having a little problem building some software (vpfit for fitting astronomical spoectra) on Ubuntu Lucid. The software looks for X libs in /usr/X11R6/lib, which obviously is obsolete - but where to look forthem then? I need to edit the makefile...
<ii> /usr/include/X11, maybe?
<madrid> ,to turn off the computer when the downloads finish is there any program in linux?
<skumara> madrid what program u use to download?
<thoeger> ii, in include/, not in lib/...? /me mystified
<scriptwarlock> Diverdude: http://convert.neevia.com/pdfconvert/
<ii> I have no idea :( however, you can just use dpkg to list the contents of different packages, including the X11 ones
<madrid> shumara vuze drean mule ares and firefox ,chrome
<ii> in Synaptic, search for a pakcage, right click, properties, "installed files"
<ii> ....just in case you dontget an answer, you could find it yourself
<ct529> mmmm! After the last round of updates, many services do not work any more because they do not start at boot time, for example (cups) and TOR.
<ii> also if youre looking for some specific file, run sudo updatedb
<ct529> anyone with the same issue out there?
<ii> and find it using locate
<skumara> madrid gshutdown
<Misterio> ct529: Doesn't Tor starts at session start?
<ct529> nothing starts anymore, cups does not start, polipot does not start, tor does not start
<erUSUL> thoeger: follow this http://astrophysics.wikidot.com/install-vpfit
<Diverdude> thx all...i could just print it as .ps file and then use gimp to convert it to png and jpeg
<erUSUL> thoeger: is for ubuntu 9.04 but should still work ?
<thoeger> erUSUL, thanks but I tried and it didn't work. Odd, since it did on another machine (different architecture) a couple of months ago
<ct529> Misterio: nothing starts anymore, cups does not start, polipot does not start, tor does not start (sorry forgot to add you nick)
<johnnylee194> Q[10.04]: I pressed shift when system boot, and it shows "grub loading", after that, it enters a blank screen with a blinking cursor, what's the problem here?
<madrid> skumara, ok I'll try it
<Misterio> ct529: Ah, don't worry; And what update did you install?
<erUSUL> thoeger: what is the error you get ?
<ii> johnnylee194: well I assumed grub was smart enough not to hide the menu if you're manually telling it to display the menu.....
<cage_raphel> guys.. please find my sudo fdisk -l  .... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/465856/ .. my question is  it possible to delete the solaris parition so that ubuntu can start using that partition?
<ct529> Misterio: I just automatically installed the bugfix and security updates
<thoeger> erUSUL, hang on I'll try and find the first one in the output
<Jordan_U> johnnylee194: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<Misterio> ct529: Synaptic has remove/install/update history, could you check it please?
<ii> Jordan_U he doesn't have root
<ii> he removed himself from sudoers accidentally
<kaioken> Sound is very low in ubuntu ,can't even hear some songs .Whats the problem .I am using ubuntu jaunty and kernel 2.6.34.1
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: instead of removing it just reformat it and mount it somewhere ....
<cage_raphel> erUSUL: how do i do that ?
<johnnylee194> yes..
<ct529> Misterio: interesting, I did not know, I most of time use dpkg / *pt-get install
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: with gparted ?
<ct529> Misterio: how do I look at the history in synaptic?
<Gabriel> hey all, just installed new 80G SATA HD and I want to know how to add the extra space to /Home.  ?
<cage_raphel> erUSUL: i have opened my gparted now.. could u pls walk me thro.. i am a total linux newbie :)
<Misterio> ct529: I am not under gnome right now but; first tab, history
<erUSUL> !separatehome | Gabriel
<ubottu> Gabriel: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jordan_U> johnnylee194: Can you boot a LiveCD?
<johnnylee194> @Joardan_U: not today, didn't take the LiveCD with me.. :(
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: well; gparted should be pretty self explanatory. right click on the partition (sda1) and choose format ext4
<Etherael> Lucid system-config-samba appears to be broken; http://pastie.org/1050224 anyone know a fix?
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: all data in the partition will be lost
<smv> i used a 10.04 live cd to dd zero on a usb stick, after unmounting it, but it didn't zero it. cfdisk and fdisk still show the old fat16 partition. am i doing something wrong?
<johnnylee194> It's kinda wired, sometimes the normal boot failed as well, given me the endless blinking cursor screen...
<Misterio> ct529: Then pastebin the last log
<ct529> Misterio: the history is libusb,linvte-common,libvte9 as last update
<Misterio> Ah okay
<ii> johnnylee194: when you DO get a liveCD, it's really easy to fix your permissions, just mount your disk and run sudo chroot /path/to/root/of/drive
<cage_raphel> erUSUL:  i have done that .. its applying pending operations :)
<Jordan_U> smv: Did you zero the drive, like sdb, or the partition, like sdb1? Also, please be *VERY* carefull with dd.
<johnnylee194> @ii: okay.. I just want to see whether I could fix it today.. without the LiveCD.. but thanks anyway :)
<ii> erm but maybe you can just edit sudoers without chrooting, whatever. but ya, need root.
<ii> good luck!
<cage_raphel> erUSUL:  its done.. now what should i do ?
<hackjkp> leave
<Misterio> ct529: See
<Misterio> !info libvte9
<ubottu> libvte9 (source: vte): Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.23.5-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 540 kB, installed size 992 kB
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: dunno; what do you want to use the partition for? i have data partitions mounted in /media/
<rioch> where can I download an archive of the default icons in ubuntu (gnome) ?
<Jordan_U> johnnylee194: Then maybe the blinking cursor is unrelated to holding shift, try holding shift and booting a few more times.
<ct529> I do not really understand .... how do I set all the services to restart?
<Misterio> ct529: I think this isn't the problem
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: for example for music/videos/etc
<ct529> Misterio: it was after that last update
<cage_raphel> erUSUL:  i have formated sda1 to ext4.. now i want my ubuntu to use that partition
<thoeger> erUSUL, here is my output
<thoeger> http://pastebin.org/404863
<johnnylee194> @ii: I suppose recovery mode will give me a root window, and so I can solve my permission problem?
<smv> Jordan_U, i know how to use it. but i guess time it tricked me. seems like i used sda1 instead of sda. haha
 * smv hides
<johnnylee194> @Jordan_U: Thanks, I'm trying...
<ct529> Misterio: how do I set all the services to restart? I do not know much about upstart yet
<Misterio> ct529: I don'r know how to do, never had that problem. Anyways; if you /etc/init.d/service start and reboot? Is it saved?
<erUSUL> thoeger: have you installed build-essebtials ?
<johnnylee194> holly~ entered recovery mode and see the lovely root shell :D
<karthee> Hi .. in centos .. I need to add my own application to get started when the machine reboots. Is it better to add the start script in rc.local or put the script in /etc/init.d/mystartscript  and chkconfig mystartscript on ??? Which one is better ?
<ii> johnnylee194: oh yeah, thats true. Just use the LiveCD to edit that grub file then, you wont have a problem
<ct529> Misterio: /etc/init.d/service is not there
<Misterio> ct529: service was an example
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: sudo mkdir /media/data ; sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /media/data
<Misterio> ct529: sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<ct529> Misterio: I use /etc/init.d/cups start, /etc/init.d/tor start
<Misterio> And isn't saved?
<ct529> Misterio: ok, sorry
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: this will make the space avable under /media/data/
<ii> karthee: /etc/rc.local is best
<ct529> Misterio: what do you mean saved?
<karthee> ii: May i know the reason ?
<ii> Ubuntu uses upstart now so it's not congruent with centos
<thoeger> erUSUL, check
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: to make it permanent we have to add a line for it to /etc/fstab
<Misterio> If you start proceess, is automatically restarted after a reboot?
<Jordan_U> karthee: This is #ubuntu...
<Misterio> ct529: ^ (sorry, I sometimes forget nick)
<ii> ah hurr, forget what I just said I misread your question. no idea how centos works
<johnnylee194> What should I do to add myself back to sudoers? is it "sudo usermod -aG adm,dialout,dip,fax,cdrom,floppy,tape,audio,plugdev,scanner,admin username"?
<erUSUL> thoeger: :( then i dunno; pthreads should be aviable in libc6-dev ?
<johnnylee194> I once used "sudo usermod -G xxx username" to removed myself from sudo list..
<ii> you add yourself to the "admin" group, I think
<ii> yes, certainly "admin"
<ct529> Misterio: so what do I think I should do?
<johnnylee194> @ii: Do I need to use visudo? the /etc/sudoers suggested that...
<erUSUL> johnnylee194: sudo adduser youruser admin
<erUSUL> thoeger: found this libpthread-stubs0-dev have you got this istalled ?
<Misterio> ct529: Honestly, if I were you I would reinstall all, but befir ethat try fixing that problem; Ask here, surelly anyone will know how to solve that
<ii> johnnylee194: I'm pretty sure you just need to use usermod to add yourself to the admin group, you dont even need to touch /etc/sudoers unless you've done something drastic to it
<Misterio> before
<Gabriel> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<johnnylee194> @ii ok, thanks
<Gabriel> erUSUL, what do you mean?
<ii> gl!
<erUSUL> Gabriel: you can use your 80 GiB disk dor holding home
<thoeger> erUSUL, some are but not the one named - is it a dumbed down version that Ubuntu installs, or maybe I need an extra package...?
<johnnylee194> @erUSUL: what's the difference of "sudo adduser youruser admin" and "sudo usermod -aG admin youruser"?
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to kill applications that are displayed on the screen, leaving the ones running in the background?
<erUSUL> johnnylee194: adduser is safer? seen people here that forgot to use -a and loose all the group memeberships
<gurudrew> Hello all, I've installed 10.4 via Wubi, and attempted the transfer via LVPM, which has gotten me nowhere. Are there any workaround guides on this subject?
<Gabriel> erUSUL, I want to add the 80GB to the existing /home  is that possible ?
<erUSUL> StaRetji: use xkill ?
<w285700659> 大家好
<erUSUL> Gabriel: you can mount it somewhere in home but the other solution is cleaner imho
<w285700659> 有人在吗
<StaRetji> erUSUL: thx, will google for it now
<erUSUL> !cn | w285700659
<ubottu> w285700659: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<johnnylee194> @erUSUL: gotcha, next time I'll user more adduser
<^rumput_kering^> hi
<erUSUL> StaRetji: there ins an applet for the panel
<Gabriel> "cleaner imho" ???
<erUSUL> in my humbel opinion
<Gabriel> erUSUL, "cleaner imho" ???
<w285700659> is anybaby here?
<StaRetji> erUSUL: applet, like gui?
<Etherael> Lucid system-config-samba appears to be broken; http://pastie.org/1050224 anyone know a fix?
<Maddeth> Gabriel: a more efficient option in his honest opinion
<johnnylee194> @ii: how about other groups? "adm,dialout,dip,fax,cdrom,floppy,tape,audio,plugdev,scanner", do I need to add myself back to these group as well?
<erUSUL> StaRetji: right click on the panel choose add to panel. in the list there is an applet to kill graphcal apps
<StaRetji> erUSUL: thx man, I'm on xubuntu, btw, but will check it
<erUSUL> StaRetji: ok
<^rumput_kering^> hi, please help me. i use pidgin 2.5.2 and empathy. i'm using yahoo protocol but i can't connect. i'm trying to change the page server to cn. but it still can't connect.
<asrj> hai to all
<asrj> I am new to the forum
<asrj> is any one helpme
<erUSUL> !ask | asrj
<ubottu> asrj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<teemo> Jordan_U: thank you very much for ur help
<asrj> How to increase the screen saver time in ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> asrj: System>Preferences>Screensaver
<teemo> everything is working fine now, i installed ubuntu yesterday, and today its working fine, and configured as i would have liked it to
<asrj> thanks .............
<asrj> i have installed linux mint -"side by side", But Unable to view in booting time,  the screen shows only windows7 & Ubuntu only, is it any options ther
<Gabriel> erUSUL, can I mount A new HD under / , meaning adding to it's capacity ?
<erUSUL> Gabriel: no that's not how it works.
<thoeger> erUSUL, bump - are there extra packages of pthread libs I can possibly want to install?
<erUSUL> thoeger: i only found this libpthread-stubs0-dev as i said earlier ...
<thoeger> erUSUL, sorry didn't see that message
<erUSUL> Gabriel: how big is your root partition now ?
<tarek_> I have this very weird situation i need to share with you guys....yesterday i was connected to my wirless network at Work, but then when i got home, my ubuntu wont connect to my home network
<tarek_> Anybody seen this before?:)
<abhijit> hello
<kaioken2> Guys please help me with this ...Sound is very low in ubuntu ,can't even hear some songs .Whats the problem .I am using ubuntu jaunty and kernel 2.6.34.1
<slow-motion> hi
<StaRetji> erUSUL: I've read and tried xkill, unfortunately it requires user action (mouse selection). Is there a command just say killall x windows and that's it? Thx
<neckoox> @kaioken2 : do you use an HDA intel audio card ?
<xnui7> hi
<erUSUL> StaRetji: you can use « pkill programname »
<tarek_> my ubuntu wont connect to my home network, please help :)
<Maddeth> tarek_: wired or wireless
<kaioken2> neckoox: yeah I suppose how do I know for sure?
<StaRetji> erUSUL: the thing is, I made HTPC with xbmc on it, so I though to assign bash script to remote control to kill whatever is on screen so that I can start only media center
<tarek_> maddeth, wireless
<Maddeth> tarek_: can you see the network?
<gartral2> Hello?
<kay> hey guys...i have no video on youtube...just a black box...can anyone help? ...flash is installed
<tarek_> maddeth, it works at my work, but not at home, the essid is locked on the network of my work
<Maddeth> kay: are you blocking cookies?
<neckoox> kaioken2 :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<erUSUL> StaRetji: all currently running apps? restart X ?
<tarek_> maddeth, i can see it at home yes
<kay> i'll check...wait
<abhinav_singh1> is there any png files viewer in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> abhinav_singh1: all image viewers support png
<Maddeth> tarek_: you said its locked onto your works ESSID?
<StaRetji> erUSUL: ehm, if there is no other option :) Thx dude!
<kay> Maddeth: where can i check it?
<abhinav_singh1> but the default image viewer of ubuntu does not support png
<abhinav_singh1> i am opening png files in f spo
<airtonix> lol?
<abhinav_singh1> *f spot
<airtonix> gthumb
<airtonix> firefox
<erUSUL> abhinav_singh1: it does;
<airtonix> imageviewier
<Maddeth> kay: what browser are you using?
<bazhang> abhinav_singh1, sure it does
<abhinav_singh1> is there any way to convert gif files inti png?
<tarek_> maddeth, yes even if i choose another network, it tells me that it is trying to connect to the same network of my work
<airtonix> abhijit, convert img.gif img.png
<airtonix> abhinav_singh1, ^^
<abhijit>  :D :D ha ha haha
 * airtonix rages
 * abhijit is now used to it.
<Maddeth> tarek_: it is probably easy to solve, unfortunatly I cannot run you through anything at the moment as I am at work and on Windows
<tarek_> maddeth, no prob, ill be back later
<erUSUL> tarek_: alt + f2 run gconf-editor go to system>networking>wireless>networks . clear all the data you can from there
<tarek_> erUSUL, will do :)
<erUSUL> tarek_: becouse i take you tried editting the connections through network manager ? right click on the network applet choose edit connections wireless tab remove all networks there
<archer1> hi everybody
<tarek_> erUSUL, i cant find system>networking>
<erUSUL> tarek_: you are using plain ubuntu? and network manager ?
<archer1> need help with my ethernet card, its a marvell yukon ethernet card. I can't connect to my cable modem.SOmetimes it connects for a few seconds and then goes off. sometimes it won't even pick a signal
<Kartagis> is it possible to make my system support VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration?
<tarek_> erUSUL, using WICD
<archer1> does anyone know whats happening?
<archer1> it uses a sky2 driver
<Maddeth> archer1: have you tried through a router?
<erUSUL> Kartagis: is  a hardware feature. it either supports it or not
<archer1> Maddeth: thanks! No i haven't, i just try connecting to the cable modem
<Maddeth> archer1: I have had issues with that just due to the way the modem works
<erUSUL> tarek_: noy familiar with wicd sorry. mayue it has a way to clear all info too ?
<Maddeth> archer1: ARE YOU ABLE TO PING OUT?
<Maddeth> archer1: sorry caps
<tarek_> erUSUL, i will check!!
<erUSUL> archer1: you use a crossover cable ?
<Maddeth> erUSUL: cable modem would just use an ethernet cable
<babielagorce> fr
<bazhang> !fr | babielagorce
<Maddeth> erUSUL: and I would have though that it would flip it automagically anyway
<ubottu> babielagorce: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<archer1> Maddeth: np buddy. I tried a bit or work on it. tried connecting to my PC and setting a static IP to both. This problem is with my lap. And i cudn't ping.
<archer1> Maddeth: which is why i doub't a driver conflict
<erUSUL> Maddeth: no all nic can flip automagically ... but you are right for a cable-modem it makes sense
<Maddeth> try removing the static IP
<Maddeth> having it auto
<archer1> Maddeth: I did. my modem works with dhcp, made the settings and auto too
<archer1> Maddeth: restarted network still not good
<Maddeth> archer1: hmm
<Maddeth> archer1: what does IP config give?
<Maddeth> archer1: sorry ifconfig (windows at work)
<archer1> Maddeth:  do you have the same card and the driver? what did you mean by 'i had the same prob wth the way modem works' ?
<Maddeth> archer1: on a windows lappy I had a similar issue with a cable modem
<Maddeth> archer1: have you tried power cycling the modem?
<archer1> Maddeth: np,ifconfig shows eth0 with mac address
<Maddeth> with the lappy attached
<archer1> Maddeth: yeah with attched
<archer1> Maddeth: powercycling? u mean rese?t the modem
<Maddeth> archer1: hmmm... you're making me think ;)
<archer1> Maddeth: haha thanks a lot!
<Maddeth> archer1: power off, wait 5, power on, yes :)
<archer1> Maddeth: yes i did that buddy.
<Maddeth> archer1: and you have other machines working?
<metalgeek> Hi guys, I have a digital tv box for my ubuntu box, any ideas on how to get it working?
<loxs> what package would provide /usr/include/lua.h ?
<archer1> Maddeth: i did a google. and there are lot of issues with my same cards and driver.
<Maddeth> archer1: I see
<metalgeek> Ive only used it with win
<archer1> Maddeth: yeah i have a pc too.and this same modem with the same cable works fine for my PC with ubuntu
<Maddeth> can rule out the modem and cable then :)
<archer1>  Maddeth: right. perfect!
<Maddeth> archer1: thinking!! I need one of those old egg timer animations
<archer1> Maddeth: last night i found a buddy here with my same card and driver. unfortunately i cudn't provide much details cause my lap wasn't near me
<Kartagis> my crontab doesn't seem to work. why do you think?
<archer1> Maddeth: ha ha:)
<archer1> Maddeth: do u know if bios has got anything to do with the hardware drivers working fine?
<Maddeth> archer1: so, you dont get an ip address of default gateway in ifconfig, just the MAC
<Maddeth> archer1: I wouldn't have thought so
<archer1> Maddeth: yep,right
<archer1> Maddeth: okay
<pitipiti> Hi, how do I make it so that syslog will never gets deleted with log rotate
<archer1> Maddeth: i am sure there is a broken link with the driver sky2. cause once i connected with the modem and funny it goes on and off every few seconds
<moji> hi there; i had installed kubuntu to dual boot with win7; kubuntu had serious issues which i researched after the fact and it seems a lot of stuff is horribly broken; so i thought ok, i'll install ubuntu from usb, so i ran unetbootin on it, but when i tried to install i got a generic error: Am error occurred while writing changes to storage devices. Resize option aborted. So then i was going to run gparted and failing that, fdisk
<metalgeek> Is there a driver or something that i can download?
<Maddeth> archer1: have you tried removing and reinstalling the driver?
<Maddeth> archer1: and card?
<Maddeth> archer1: unless its built in of course ;)
<moji> well, fdisk lists partitions but it won't actually delete any; gparted the same; for some reason there're 3! NTFS partitions, the rest are linux; but in the first linux one it tells me to unmount any higher than that number; but when i highlight the others and go to the menu to choose unmount, that option is greyed out << scuse interruption, i'll idle and wait my turn
<archer1> Maddeth: yeah, rmmod sky2 and modprobe it
<Maddeth> archer1: please dont void any warranty on my behalf
<archer1> Maddeth: card, i ifconfig down and up it too
<archer1> Maddeth: np buddy :)
<Maddeth> are there any other drivers available for that card?
<joenel> hello
<Maddeth> archer1: obvious question I know
<Maddeth> hi joenel
<joenel> hello maddeth
<joenel> asl?
<moji> 0o
<Maddeth> heh
<archer1> Maddeth: yeah, i tried contacting the support centre for the semiconductor team, Marvell. they send me another one, but that doesn't do any good either.:)
<Maddeth> joenel: been a while since I have been asked that ;)
<archer1> Maddeth: which was sk98lin
<jeremy> HI
<metalgeek> Hi, im having a problem using my digital box with Ubuntu, Any Help would be great :)
<moji> f/13/cali
<moji> is the correct answer to those questions :P
<manco> I removed gdm and installed lxdm but system boots into black terminal
<Maddeth> dont make me feel old moji
<moji> i assure you, i'm probably somewhat older than you
<moji> and nub
<joenel> maddeth
<joenel> how old are you
<moji> and this whole flippin switch to linux is gonna drive me nuts
<Pici> !ot
<Maddeth> moji: I know ;)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Maddeth> joenel: old enough
<moji> Maddeth: i know you from somewhere?
<metalgeek> Guys, Help with Ubuntu please!
<archer1> ubottu: wow! good to see you again:)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joenel> anyone who uses back track here?
<archer1> ubottu: yeah i know:P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maddeth> moji: mebbe, used to be here quite a lot
<moji> i have; and i'm about to google up how to nuke those other partitions if i don't sort smth
<archer1> joenel:i have a backtrack iso :)
<moji> ah, this is my first time here
<Maddeth> archer1: I am still pondering
<archer1> joenel: haven't tried it
<archer1> Maddeth: thanks buddy
<joenel> nice
<cash> h'
<joenel> you know how to use it?
<moji> joenel: there's probably a backtrack chan here, somewhere
<Maddeth> archer1: I have my lunch break now
<Maddeth> archer1: I will eat on it
<archer1> Maddeth: haha!
<manday> I've got a major problem and I'm clueless: I didn't do anything but suddently everything beyond gdm has totally stopped working. When I boot the computer the LOGIN screen appears which a warning that "gnome-power-manager has not correctly been configured" and instead of the purple background the background is black. When I then try to log in the loginbox disappears and nothings happens, according to pstree metacity and "{gnome-session}" are runni
<joenel> ah i see
<joenel> any girls here?
<moji> what are you trying to do, exactly?
<moji> o brother
<archer1> joenel: i have a pal who runs his lap with back track. just write it as iso on a cd and run it
<archer1> moji: :D
<moji> archer1: not in a great mood, i'm gonna ignore anything else like that before i get into trouble my first time here ;/
<moji> << lack of sleep
<archer1> moji: sorry you got me wrong
<moji> nah, i didn't, i don't think; i pm'd you
<moji> sorry, i shoulda been clearer
<[diablo]> hi
<[diablo]> is there an ARM version of 10.04 please?
<joenel> i love ubuntu
<joenel> i love ubuntu
<joenel> :D
<joenel> because its easy to use
<FiremanEd> !ot | joenel
<ubottu> joenel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<metalgeek> Could some one help with digital box issue
<jpds> [diablo]: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - scroll down.
<[diablo]> jpds, thanks
<moji> should i reask my question, please?
<joenel> #ubuntu
<manco> installing lxde and removing gdm causing probllems. what is the cause?
<abhijit> manco, just give a try in #lubuntu
<manco> ok tanx
<sikumbuzo> Hello, everyone.  I have a feeling this question gets asked a lot, but why am I constantly getting this error message when I run Update Manager: "Could not download all repository indexes."
<TMK> chances are the repository couldn't be reached.
<jillsmitt> sikumbuzo: did you add custom repositories?
<sikumbuzo> So, what can I do to eliminate this problem?
<TMK> if you look at the details in the update manager, look and see if you can ping the repos that you are trying to pull from.
<jpds> sikumbuzo: Pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<sikumbuzo> Well, I've installed a lot of programs that I believe add their own repository information.
<sikumbuzo> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<sikumbuzo> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<sikumbuzo> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<FloodBot1> sikumbuzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sikumbuzo> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<jpds> !pastebin | sikumbuzo
<ubottu> sikumbuzo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sikumbuzo> sorry
<TMK> ok...go into software sources and remove the entry for that repo.
<jpds> TMK: Yeah; that's the *main* Ubuntu repo failing.
<jpds> sikumbuzo: There's something fundamentally wrong with your DNS.
<TMK> i didn't look at the whole line :)
<sikumbuzo> Please, explain
<TMK> it's a dns problem..
<sikumbuzo> What sort of DNS problem?
<TMK> try to ping ppa.launchpad.net from a command line.
<pitipiti> try ping google.com
<sikumbuzo> pinging worked
<lor> hi! do you know if ubuntu studio supports low-latency USB audio cards like ESI UGM96?
<manday> I've got a major problem and I'm clueless: I didn't do anything but suddently everything beyond gdm has totally stopped working. When I boot the computer the LOGIN screen appears which a warning that "gnome-power-manager has not correctly been configured" and instead of the purple background the background is black. When I then try to log in the loginbox disappears and nothings happens, according to pstree metacity and "{gnome-session}" are runni
<TMK> what ip address do you get back for that?
<manday_> I've got a major problem and I'm clueless: I didn't do anything but suddently everything beyond gdm has totally stopped working. When I boot the computer the LOGIN screen appears which a warning that "gnome-power-manager has not correctly been configured" and instead of the purple background the background is black. When I then try to log in the loginbox disappears and nothings happens, according to pstree metacity and "{gnome-session}" are runn
<sikumbuzo> PING ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.90.217) 56(84) bytes of data.
<TMK> yeah...hmm that looks right..
<sikumbuzo> PING ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.90.217) 56(84) bytes of data.
<manday_> And then if I open aptitude I get "Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - No such file or dir"
<sikumbuzo> woops
<sikumbuzo> one second
<manday_> why is that what the hell happend?
<sikumbuzo> 38 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 37004ms
<lor> sikumbuzo, Risposta da 91.189.90.217: byte=32 durata=84ms TTL=49
<ninjamaster> wrong dir
<sikumbuzo> 100% packet loss
<TMK> oh...packet loss...you just can't talk to that server.
<TMK> can you ping anything else like google.com or yahoo.com?
<sikumbuzo> Hmm, doesn't look like it
<TMK> you're not on the internet my friend..
<TMK> :)
<sikumbuzo> lol how is that possible
<lor> TMK, but he resolves dns
<manco> ! abhijit
<abhijit> manco, yes?
<TMK> oh wait...is this the same machine that you're on now?
<manco> well no use
<sikumbuzo> yes
<manco> tanx anyway
<rileyp> anyone got some tomcat6 skills?
<TMK> do you have a proxy server set up?
<sikumbuzo> no, but i do live in grad student housing
<sikumbuzo> communal
<rileyp> with regard to ubuntu
<abhijit> manco, excuse me? any special reason to highlight my nick?
<manco> sry
<manco> just learning the commands
<lor> sikumbuzo, can you open other web pages?
<manco> no offense
<Pici> !usage | manco
<ubottu> manco: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<TMK> It's possible that it's being blocked I guess...
<sikumbuzo> yes, i am able to browse the web, obvioiusly use chat programs like xchat, and do everything else fine.  the only problem ive been having with ubuntu is this repository error
<ManDay> I've got a major problem and I'm clueless: I didn't do anything but suddently everything beyond gdm has totally stopped working. When I boot the computer the LOGIN screen appears which a warning that "gnome-power-manager has not correctly been configured" and instead of the purple background the background is black. When I then try to log in the loginbox disappears and nothings happens, according to pstree metacity and "{gnome-session}" are runni
<ManDay> And then if I open aptitude I get "Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - No such file or dir"
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how to terminate rsyslogd? I'm in SU mode and I want to fsck my disks but rsyslogd and udevd still occupy some mounts
<TMK> the school might be blocking traffic to the ubuntu repo from the proxy.
<sikumbuzo> yeah, that certainly sounds possible, but im not sure why they block ubuntu repos??
<redvil> i've installed a .deb package but couldn't find it on the apps menu..any suggestions where to find it?
<TMK> is it a laptop?
<sikumbuzo> yes, i am using a laptop
<sikumbuzo> dell studio 1555
<aeon-ltd> redvil: if its installed it should be in /usr/bin
<TMK> go find some free wi-fi at starbucks or something and see if you have the same problem...
<TMK> if you do, then it's the school.
<slidinghorn> at work, so if you need me, mention me & I'll catch the highlight when I check xchat periodically
<redvil> aeon-ltd: how do i get it up and running
<sikumbuzo> ok
<lor> sikumbuzo, they are probably paid by Microsoft to do so
<TMK> if you don't...i meant..
<TMK> lol
<aeon-ltd> sikumbuzo: its more likely everything is blacklisted and only acceptable ips are whitelisted, or ports are bl
<sikumbuzo> wont be able to try that for a while, what happens if that fails?
<aeon-ltd> *blocked
<sikumbuzo> any back up plans?
<aeon-ltd> redvil: what app is it?
<redvil> gimpshop
<j0rd> ubecart.org is still broken
<j0rd> http://www.ubercart.org/news/jul-16-2010/ubercart_30_alpha_3_released_now_rules_integration
<j0rd> access denied
<aeon-ltd> redvil: in a terminal type '/usr/bingimpshop' or just gimpshop might work
<abhijit> manco, from that page ubottu gave you you wll know all factoids. i tell you one e.g. type /msg ubottu !hi test this after ubottu gives you msg you can check other factoid there by typing !<factoid>
<redvil> aeon-ltd: will try that now
<j0rd> oops
<j0rd> wrong channel :)
<sikumbuzo> it actually makes a lot of sense that it would be the school because i've also been having trouble forwarding ports
<TMK> you might be stuck waiting until you can get off campus...but you should probably ask a school SA if and why they block ubuntu repos..
<redvil> aeon-ltd: it says command not found
<aeon-ltd> redvil: not even /usr/bin/gimpshop ?
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me why firefox displays white text on white background?
<manhunter> hi all
<sikumbuzo> but why is that it would block the repos only *sometimes*
<ManDay> EVEN if I disable all styles
<redvil> aeon-ltd: will try that one now
<sikumbuzo> i mean im able to download and install packages from the package manager
<manco> abhijt ; tanx a lot man
<aeon-ltd> redvil: look in /usr/bin for gimp using a filemanager
<TMK> don't know...without knowing how the network is set up that's not easy to answer.
<sikumbuzo> alright, well thanks for shedding some light on the issue
<TMK> sure.
<manco> what is the terminal command to shutdown??
<TMK> talk to one of the school SA's...
<sikumbuzo> other than this repo trouble Ubuntu 10.04 is great
<nitstorm> mance : sudo shutdown -P now
<manco> k tanx
<redvil> aeon-ltd: hmmm..the file is not there
<TMK> yep..10.04 is great...
<TMK> thanks to Ubuntu, I've kept some pretty old hardware very usable..
<lor> me too
<manco> hey what is the command to address the guy u r referring to?
<nitstorm> manco : u gotta type manco :
<aeon-ltd> redvil: nothing gimp related?
<lor> manco, type the first letters of the nickname then press TAB
<sikumbuzo> i have a random off topic question should i bounce to the other channel?
<redvil> aeon-ltd: i installed the .deb package by right clicking on the file and install by GDebi installer
<bazhang> sikumbuzo, yes please
<manco> lor,
<rileyp> tomcat anyone
<redvil> aeon-ltd: nothing gimp related
<aeon-ltd> redvil: see if you can just edit the gnome menu and find it that way
<lor> manco, :)
<rileyp> help me with tomcat
<sikumbuzo> /channelinfo
<sikumbuzo> oops
<manco> well that did not work as i intended
<bazhang> sikumbuzo, #ubuntu-offtopic
<sikumbuzo> ive forgotten my irc commands
<sikumbuzo> thanks
<lor> do you know if ubuntu studio supports low-latency USB audio cards like ESI UGM96?
<redvil> aeon-ltd:how do i do that thing with the gnome menu?
<PeterT> hi, how do I enable ipv6? lsmod | grep ipv6 returns nothing
<aeon-ltd> redvil: system/preferences
<redvil> aeon-ltd:do i need to reboot/restart?
<learn1> how to use proxy in linux?  my proxy= http://192.168.1.2 port=80 , it use windows active directory to auth login, must have username and password, i have a full access userID and password. Thanks.
<manco> were can i get a list of irc commands
<io> manco: "/quote help" will give you a list.
<manco> ok
<nitstorm> PeterT: go to firefox  type about:config and uncheck the boolean value for network.disable.IPv6 or something like that
<PeterT> nitstorm: not on my computer, on my VPS
<hybridvigour> hi all, what is the easy way to create a bootable usb key (is there such a thing as an easy way)?
<aeon-ltd> redvil: no
<io> !usb | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<redvil> aeon-ltd:couldn't find the file...
<aeon-ltd> redvil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-entries-in-gnome-menu.html
<nitstorm> PeterT: sorry try googling it, lots of results showing up
<io> PeterT: Who is your host?
<nitstorm> PeterT:  no idea what vps is so i feel lost
<redvil> aeon-ltd:i installed it using both the terminal and GDebi installer
<PeterT> io: zernebok.com
<PeterT> io: is that what you mean?
<dgh123> hi, the download page says that the 64bit version is "not recommended for daily desktop usage". i have used 904 (jaunty) 64bit without problems. is 1004 also a safe bet?
<David-T> it does?
<io> PeterT: Yes. They don't have native IPv6 connectivity, do they? Did you setup a tunnel?
<David-T> dgh123: i've been using it fine without problems
<io> dgh123: Yes.
<PeterT> io: I have an ipv6 address on my box
<dgh123> David-T: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<io> PeterT: You added it to /etc/network/interfaces etc?
<PeterT> io: no, what should I add there?
<abhijit> manco, welcome :)
<dgh123> David-T, io ok thank you
<pepito> how can I disable IPv6 under Ubuntu in order to makesure that I connect to the internet using IPv4 and that my MAC address isn't given away to the outer world?
<metalgeek> Is there a small terminal app for playing mp3's?
<io> PeterT: Your IPv6 block?
<manco> I have two de's. will it slow my boot time?
<lor> dgh123, don't use 64bit if you don't really need it
<io> PeterT: Similar as when you are adding IPv4 addreses.
<llutz> metalgeek: mpg321
<nitstorm> metalgeek:  mplayer
<PeterT> io: *I* don't add it, the admin does
<PeterT> io: but I see a section with my ipv6 address in here
<io> PeterT: Unusual, usually when you have a VPS you a root and manage it. So ask the administrator to do it for you like you usually would.
<dgh123> lor: i would like to run two or more vboxes and have 4gig ram
<lor> dgh123, ok. use it :)
<io> PeterT: It is added already?
<PeterT> io: yes
<neckoox> ipv6 ... not very used yet
<io> PeterT: Then it is configured. What IRC client are you using?
<jpds> neckoox: Well, depends where you are.
<io> neckoox: It is, actually.
<pepito> how can I disable IPv6 under Ubuntu in order to makesure that I connect to the internet using IPv4 and that my MAC address isn't given away to the outer world?
<PeterT> io: well, my problem is that oidentd doesn't work when ZNC uses an ipv6 address as a vhost
<io> !ipv6 | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<PeterT> so I was wondering if enabling ipv6 would help
<neckoox> O well n it is then groing faster than i first though
<io> PeterT: That has nothing to do with a problem with your IPv6 connection - oidentd does not respond to requests through IPv6 natively.
<PeterT> io: how can I make it respond to requests?
<jpds> pepito: Does your ISP do IPv6?
<io> PeterT: Add "-a ::" to its runtime options.
<PeterT> io: well, I use sudo service oidentd start
<io> PeterT: Well edit the service.
<PeterT> io: how?
<io> PeterT: The /etc/init.d file.
<ManDay> I've got a major problem and I'm clueless: I didn't do anything but suddently everything beyond gdm has totally stopped working. When I boot the computer the LOGIN screen appears which a warning that "gnome-power-manager has not correctly been configured" and instead of the purple background the background is black. When I then try to log in the loginbox disappears and nothings happens, according to pstree metacity and "{gnome-session}" are runni
<ManDay> And then if I open aptitude I get "Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - No such file or dir"
<pepito> jpds, not yet, but I am trying to get ready for when it does, so that I don't make the mistake of inadvertedly given up my MAC
<qwerkus> Hi; ages ago, I banned some soft from the automatic ubuntu update. Can't remember how I did this, and would REALLY love to know how to undo it...
<ManDay> Please guys, this is so serious I'm afraid I'll have to reinstall everything
<qwerkus> ManDay: If you can boot up, no need to reinstall
<Seeker`> !uptime
<Guest22031> WindowsVista Uptime: 5days 17hrs 50mins 33secs Best: 5days 17hrs 50mins 33secs
<Niamor> Windows7 Uptime : 1hr 49mins 53secs Record : 1wk 2days 19hrs 54mins 23secs
<jpds> pepito: Well, you might still have plenty of time.
<PeterT> io: so, I would change OIDENTD=/usr/sbin/oidentd
<PeterT>  to OIDENTD=/usr/sbin/oidentd
<PeterT>  -a ::
<bazhang> Guest22031, Niamor disable those scripts
<io> qwerkus: I know that "aptitude <package>=" places a package on hold.
<jpds> pepito: Also IPv6 has privacy capabitiles built-in which are designed to mask your MAC address.
<io> PeterT: No, I said it's runtime options (OIDENTD_OPTIONS), not the path to the binary.
<qwerkus> io: ain't there a file holding a list of banned stuff ?
<PeterT> io: oh, sorry! thank you so much, I"ll test it now
<ManDay> qwerkus: if I find no solution, I've got no other option
<miked595> cpuinfo is showing only 8 of the 12 threads my cpu has. any clue on how to fix it?
<tecb0y> whats the nslookup command to see mx records?
<llutz> qwerkus: dpkg -l |grep ^h
<PeterT> io: I don't know, it just still doesn't work
<PeterT> I made a new account that uses an ipv6 host
<qwerkus> llutz: nice one ! And how you undo it ?
<llutz> qwerkus: aptitude install <package>
<PeterT> and it still doesn't give ident response
<llutz> tecb0y: dog MX domain.tld
<miked595> tecb0y: I use dig. dig MX google.com
<llutz> tecb0y: dig MX domain.tld         sry
<pepito> jpds, do those built-in capabilities to mask the MAC work by default or, on the contrary, does the admin/user himself have to enable them?
<qwerkus> llutz: yeah, did that. But it only updates the packet once, and doesn't remove it from the banning list
<jpds> pepito: User has to enable them.
<miked595> tecb0y: nslookup -type=MX google.com
<jpds> pepito: I suggest reading http://www.ja.net/documents/publications/technical-guides/ipv6-tech-guide-for-web.pdf
<llutz> qwerkus: echo packagename install | dpkg --set-selections
<pepito> jpds,  that's the problem, that they don't come enabled by default and hence it's easy to bypass them unknowingly giving away your MAC
<pepito> thank you, jpds, I will take a look at that
<llutz> qwerkus: or  aptitude unholde pkg
<llutz> unhold**
<jillsmitt> Fn+F8 & Fn+F9 buttons (brightness controls) does not work, is there something i can do to fix it?
<qwerkus> llutz: Great job ! Works now. Turns out the file is was looking for is /var/lib/dpgk/lock
<PeterT> io: should OIDENT_OPTIONS be "-a ::" or "a ::"
<qwerkus> llutz: Many thanks
<rileyp> tomcat anyone
<manco> What is the command to know the distro?
<rileyp> help me with tomcat
<llutz> manco: lsb_release -a
<abhijit> manco, lsb_release
<bazhang> !version | manco
<ubottu> manco: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<pepito> What would the closest thing to a "PortableApp" in Linux be?
<bazhang> rileyp, then ask a real question
<manco> ok thanks everyone
<ocs> hi. while using compizConfig something went wrong and the configuration GUI crashed. Since that, the windows are always messed up. Is there a way to restore the normal situation?
<llutz> pepito: not very close: a static binary
<rileyp> oh goody ,,, etc.init.d.tomcat6 or .usr/share/tomcat6 whats the differnce and why do they have differnt catalina bases
<pepito> llutz, and isn't there a way to use a program in your PC without giving away that you are using such a program?
<rileyp> and differnet jjre homes
<pepito> (giving away to an external observer who has access to your PC)
<rileyp> pepito yes rename the program  ..
<llutz> pepito: use locally installed things in a hidden encrypted container, where only you have access to
<hybridvigour> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pepito> llutz, and if you didn't want to give away that you are using an encryption program? In windows you can do that by using such program as a portablepp, but in linux there would be no way, since you would have to install it, right?
<_2> display problem 10.4    bot node?
<rileyp> bazhang,
<llutz> pepito: there might be ways but i don't know any (i never had to do so)
<bazhang> rileyp, checked #tomcat and http://www.apachefrance.com/Manuels/Tomcat_3.0/ ?
<_2> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_2> ah
<Paulecas> hi there. i need help
<Beyecixramd> llutz, pepito: there's a program called Truecrypt. You can also encrypt entire partitions using Gparted
<Beyecixramd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Paulecas> i made sudo apt-get purge lamp-server^ phpmyadmin and the apt removed a lot of programs
<llutz> Beyecixramd: sure but he doesn't want to use encryption-apps
<Beyecixramd> llutz: lol, why not?
<moji> ;/
<moji> truecrypt is nice
<llutz> Beyecixramd: ask him ;)
<Paulecas> i want to replace those programs, how can i see a list of removed programs?
<llutz> Beyecixramd: my idea was to use a hidden volume for this aim
<Beyecixramd> llutz: TC can do that
<llutz> Beyecixramd: i know
<pepito> another unrelated question: in Ubuntu I have this problem --> the mouse pointer moves erratically every now and then (out of control), not only the pointer, but the mouse buttons are also pressed even though I don't touch them. This happens every now and then and it only stops if I stop touching it for a time. Note that it's not a mouse defect, in other computers, with other mouses, whith other ubuntu versions, I have the smae probl
<pepito> em
<m7stic> hello world
<moji> you running on laptop? @ pepito
<pepito> moji, no, I  am not
<moji> optical mouse? wireless or wired? details plx
<pepito> wired optical mouse
<_nix00> dear,all.does some sofeware can set the wireless card of laptop as wireless acess point ?
<moji> what kind? how old is it?
<ManDay> I've got a major problem and I'm clueless: I didn't do anything but suddently everything beyond gdm has totally stopped working. When I boot the computer the LOGIN screen appears which a warning that "gnome-power-manager has not correctly been configured" and instead of the purple background the background is black. When I then try to log in the loginbox disappears and nothings happens, according to pstree metacity and "{gnome-session}" are runni
<skumara> pepito use a mouse pad
<ManDay> And then if I open aptitude I get "Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - No such file or dir"
<moji> ManDay: google doesn't have any ideas for your specific error?
<ManDay> moji: the aptitude one? No, absolutely nothing I could relate that with. I read somewhere that someone had a system crash and since then a lot of his files where missing and stuff but since I got ext4... oh wait, ext2 for /var
<ManDay> dammit i dunno how can that happen
<ManDay> a system crash remove files all over the place
<ManDay> ?
<moji> it can
<moji> i've had a similar issue; can you run fsck?
<demeter> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ManDay> awful, what dou reommcnet?
<sipior> ManDay: do you happen to have a "status-old" file in /var/lib/dpkg?
<demeter> Qualè il canale chat di ubuntu?
<moji> same thing i'm about to do
<ManDay> moji: lol, i tried but even in SU mode I have to have something mounted
<ManDay> sipior: no such file
<ManDay> sipior: besides that cannot be the only problem
<ManDay> there must be problems all over the place
<moji> research how to write fsck out to file, then check the file over and google any errors and come back here and sak if that doesn't sort
<qbitza> Hi Guys
<qbitza> Have a weird one with networking
<sipior> ManDay: you're right, why bother trying to solve one problem when there are other problems.
<qbitza> I setup a bridge br0 with 2 devices eth0 and eth1
<qbitza> When I startup the VMs, they start and vnet0 and vnet1 are created
<moji> ManDay: you don't have a live distro to try from?
<qbitza> from within the VM I can ping the host (10.0.0.10) but that's all
<qbitza> Okay I can ping the other VMs too
<ManDay> sipior: thats not what i meant. im saying if that i can recon with a magnitude of problems id rather choose the brutal way, renstalling everything
<qbitza> But not the GW
<qbitza> No firewalls
<sipior> ManDay: sounds good.
<moji> ManDay: you mayh have to but if you can boot from live cd first and run fsck and write output to file
<Jeffjs> Hey room, anyone do any avr programming with ubuntu?
<moji> i'd start with that
<ManDay> moji: ill do
<m7stic> i'm not asking for a solution, just a direction for searching. If i want to find and delete all folders in a directory with a certain number of files or less, what commands would i need to use?
<moji> gl mate
<ManDay> thanks moji sipior
<moji> np; gl and godspeed
<ManDay> i think ill need it :)
<moji> i'll cross fingers for ya
<qbitza> This is a VERY busy channel
<m7stic> lots of idles
<double-rainbow> lol
<skumara> !busy
<Beyecixramd> qbitza: yup
<Beyecixramd> !idle
<Jeffjs> Hey room, anyone do any avr programming with ubuntu?
<m7stic> :/
<m7stic>  i just don't even know where to start for finding folders with less than a set number of files
<siXy> hi.  Where do I find the install tree to mirror for netinstalls, or should I just grab & loopmount the desktop iso?
<rileyp> manday  I had a gnome poer manger problem when my hdd was completely filled
<Tricks> does anybody know how to set a default landing location when a user logs in through SSH using WinSCP or similar
<hardisk> ALL JOIN #child_porn
<slidinghorn> wth?
<rileyp> you may need to deletes some files then google the exact words that come up and there is a fix for it
<Chousho> why does it seem that a lot of the weirdos are on IRC right now
<manco> how do i know which all services are set for startup on booting
<llutz> m7stic: find dir/ -type f|wc -l
<manco> I think my gdm is set to start last
<m7stic> llutz, ok
<Synthead> how do I find which package owns a file?
<llutz> m7stic: gives you filescount, compare it with your limits, decide to leave/delte
<Synthead> it's a local file on my filesystem
<arand> Synthead: dpkg -S filename
<Synthead> if I do that, I get a huge list
<m7stic> llutz, thank you. it's a good start.
<hardisk> ALL JOIN #child_porn
<hardisk> ALL JOIN #child_porn
<hardisk> ALL JOIN #child_porn
<FloodBot1> hardisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Synthead: use complete path  filename to search
<Synthead> there isn't a way to search for a file in the directory that you're in without full paths or bash tricks?
<Spanglish_7776> Synthead try locate filename
<Spanglish_7776> in the terminal
<Synthead> locate will just tell me where the file is in my filesystem
<Synthead> if I am in directory /a/b/c/d/e/f/g
<Synthead> and e exists in g
<Synthead> I want to be able to command -flags g
<Synthead> and get [package]
<Synthead> for the locally installed packages
<Synthead> sorry, command -flags e
<root__> jk
<Synthead> gah
<Synthead> man
<Pici> Synthead: dpkg -S `pwd`/rest/of/path/file
<root__> jyg
<Synthead> there's no other way :/
<sgflt> hey everyone. is it possible to disable the local cupsd and use a remote one to print?
<m7stic> sgflt, yes
<siXy> Synthead: find . -type f -printf "%f\n" #for more read man find, or try #bash.  this channel is a waste of time :/
<sgflt> m7stic, how would i do that? i stopped the local cupsd, and used the printing administration gui to connect to the other cups server. i can print test pages there fire. however, i cannot find an option to make the remote server be the default/show up in file->print dialogs
<Pici> Synthead: I'm not sure how else you are planning to get the full path of the file. You need that if you don't want a huge list to spit out of dpkg -S
<rileyp> anyone encode for an ipod
<rileyp> with ffmpeg
<neadekvaten> есть тут живые ?
<bazhang> rileyp, encode for mpeg4? sure with handbrake
<Pici> !ru | neadekvaten
<ubottu> neadekvaten: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rileyp> hmm handbrake it seems like an option I read a bit about it yesterday
<rileyp> Im attempting to use mythpodcaster http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/list?cursor=28&updated=28&ts=1279518923
<apipkin> hello all! i'm trying to install Node.js and the step i'm stuck at is ./configure. it's fails saying mChecking for program g++ or c++ not found. is this a simple atp-get install ?
<Spanglish_7776> rileyp handbrake works well I've used it.
<CarlFK> where is vpn config settings stored?  like when I do network-manager/vpn connections/edit
<apipkin> to get g++ or c++ that is
<Pici> apipkin: Have you installed build-essential?
<rileyp> but Id need to modify the code to use handbrake unl;ess handbrake makes a rss feed
<apipkin> Pici: dont think so. is there a way to check?
<Pici> apipkin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NateW> in fdisk it says: Warning: invalid flag 0x61a4 of partition table 6 will be corrected by w(rite).. how can i fix this?
<apipkin> pici: installing :)
<apipkin> Pici: that did it! thanks so much for the help
<Pici> apipkin: you're welcome
<pea_brain> dear all, i want to download ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS 32 bit server iso. somehow i am not able to figure out where is the download page. the download page is directly allowing only 10.04 release download. can anyone please help.
<sgflt> m7stic, any suggestion how?
<m7stic> sgflt, i'm searching google
<Pici> pea_brain: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.4/
<IdleOne> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04
<m7stic> sgflt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<pea_brain> but i want 8.04.3 i386 server release
<Spanglish_7776> pea_brain which 32 or x64
<sgflt> m7stic, that still uses two cups instances, doesn't it?
<jpds> Pici, IdleOne: Gentlemen, please.
<jpds> pea_brain: http://ubunturelease.hnsdc.com/8.04.4/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-i386.iso
<m7stic> sgflt, did you read it?
<IdleOne> jpds: ? morning
<sgflt> m7stic, i'd say so. point me to what i missed then
<pea_brain> 32 bit
<jpds> pea_brain: There you go. ↑
<Synthead> how do I get metadata for a local package (.deb)?
<pea_brain> i want 8.04.3 and not 8.04.4
<Spanglish_7776> pea_brain mind a torrent?
<jpds> pea_brain: 8.04.3 has been superseded by .4 and as such as been removed.
<Spanglish_7776> pea_brain: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.3/ubuntu-8.04.3-server-i386.iso.torrent
<sgflt> m7stic, hmm, i've gotten cups to not use the local but remote server (using /etc/cups/client.conf) - now i just need to find out where gtkprint stores the default server
<Pici> Spanglish_7776: Thats not a valid link.
<pea_brain> oh i see, i would want a server download link
<jpds> pea_brain: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.2/ubuntu-8.04.3-server-i386.iso
<Spanglish_7776> hmm they should remove it from ubuntu since it's not a valid link. gits
<jpds> Spanglish_7776: Remove it from what?
<IdleOne> no need for the insult Spanglish_7776
<Spanglish_7776> ubuntu's website
<pea_brain> jpds: wow, your link works. thanks a lot.
<m7stic> sgflt, now you have direction for research. keep going
<sgflt> m7stic, solved it =)
<jpds> Spanglish_7776: It's not there.
<sgflt> m7stic, need to tell gtk-print to use lp as the backend =)
<Failican> What is the funniest game for ubuntu?
<sgflt> m7stic, put gtk-print-backends="pdf,cups,lpr" in ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<sgflt> m7stic, and with the client.conf - voila
<jpds> Spanglish_7776: Otherwise, please show it to us so that we can correct it.
<m7stic> sgflt, good job
<sgflt> m7stic, thanks for the moral support =)
<sgflt> m7stic, bye!
<pea_brain> thanks all the link works like a piece of beauty :)
<sipior> Failican: emacs
<Spanglish_7776> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Spanglish_7776> I found it there
<tecb0y> anyone know python?
<abhijit> tecb0y, #python
<IdleOne> tecb0y: #python
<abhijit> :)
<Spanglish_7776> in the torrent's section
<jpds> Spanglish_7776: Cool, I'll bring it to the attention of our webmaster.
<Spanglish_7776> :)
<skumara> #python
<skumara> nothing happen
<sgflt> is there a gui/cli tool to manage what services are started? i've sort of lost track because of the whole upstart/sysv init thing
<sipior> skumara: "/j #python"
<sgflt> ah. nvm, i'll just nuke it
<wh1sk3yj4ck> how do I extract a specific file from a zip archive using the cli?
<kasun> hello does anyone know where I can change settings of "kdewallet" under ubuntu? I installed Choqok (kde app) and it always ask for password at boot-time, which is a pain. I need to get rid of that
<llutz> wh1sk3yj4ck: unzip foo.zip file
<wh1sk3yj4ck> llutz, but what if the while is residing in a directory in the archive?
<cxb__> ...
<killown> again i can't connect to the google or youtube until reboot the system
<DrPoO> what do u guys recommend for a backup solution. I have an external drive, I have been using simple-backup but it does not seem to be very reliable (changes the location of the backups at random)... any suggestions?
<llutz> DrPoO: rsync + a special udev-rule initiating the backup when the external drive becomes ready
<llutz> wh1sk3yj4ck: you have to specify the path too then, i guess
<DrPoO> llutz, I had thought of something similar but wanted to see if there were known packages that already do this
<wh1sk3yj4ck> llutz: I did that and it just wants to replace the file in the archive
<wh1sk3yj4ck> replace dictionaries/README-en-US.txt? [y]es, [n]o,
<glaucous> Is it possible to sort by folder/directory in Amarok?
<glaucous> Do someone know if it is possible to sort by folder/directory in Amarok 2.3? If not, do you know any other music player that can?
<DrPoO> glaucous, ls -latr?
<madstein> hey peeps
<madstein> need help and advice
<madstein> i have installed NOD32 beta for linux
<wh1sk3yj4ck> haha are you serious?
<madstein> and after a reboot every time i open a window as roo
<madstein> i get this
<madstein> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/474/capturaecrac.png
<madstein> check the GUFW window it as ROOT: on the window decoration
<abhijit> !enter | madsara
<ubottu> madsara: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<madstein> never saw that any one can tell me anything about it ?
<rww> !mintsupport | madstein
<ubottu> madstein: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<madstein> rww i know
<madstein> but they r the same thing
<madstein> can you please try help me instead of that
<subbass> eset has a linux client ?
<rww> madstein: they're not, actually. Notable difference: it isn't supported here.
<madstein> i would not be here if i ddint knew it
<Pici> madstein: We do not support mint here. Period.
<madstein> thats rude
<madstein> you could see me as a linux user and not a mint on
<madstein> one*
<rww> madstein: so is using the support resources of another distro
<madstein> i only requested advice and info about it
<madstein> come on
<sipior> madstein: why not ask the people who are actually involved with the damned thing?
<abhijit> hello abhinav !!! its me abhi_nav!!! :)
<madstein> ok sure thanks any way
<PFA> so i just accidentally INVERTED my pidgin window?
<PFA> can someone tell me what the hell i pressed and hwo to get it back?
<rww> PFA: inverted as in the colors?
<PFA> yeah
<PFA> windows+M de-inverted it... but also inverted all my other windows
<Pici> PFA: super + i   iirc.
<PFA> it's the most bizarre thing
<rww> PFA: Super-N
<Pici> PFA: or listen to rww
<rww> (super = windows key)
<PFA> rww you are my hero
<PFA> thanks anyway Pici
<DrPoO> lol
<PFA> that was the most insane and confusing thing ever but at least now i know how to invert stuff if i ever need to?
<PFA> thanks
<rww> it's useful occasionally, honest :S
<kasun> hello, does anyone know how to load kdewalletmanager in ubuntu? I installed the package, but it does not get loaded when i enter 'kdewalletmanager' in cmd
<skumara> how to connect htc touch cruise to ubunthu?
<nishttal2> how do I make the clock auto sync with NTP
<ACi5> Does the 'preempt kernel' support Intel Turbo Boost technology?
<elyos> ACi5 isn't that at the hardware level?
<ACi5> yes elyos
<erUSUL> nishttal2: System>Admin...>time and date
<terry__> Can I install kubuntu side by side with ubuntu?
<lucas_>  #ubuntu-br
<terry__> Can I install kubuntu side by side with ubuntu?
<Pici> terry__: sure.
<terry__> And windows?
<kasun> terry__, yes you can
<terry__> And windows?
<illac> terry__: no need to install it side by side, you just need to swap out your window manager for Ubunut
<Pici> terry__: I'd install ubuntu and then install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<youjun> sldfjnlks
<youjun> test
<youjun> hello
<terry__> How to  swap out your window manager for Ubunut?
<terry__> illac?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<terry__> How to  swap out your window manager for Ubunut?
<terry__> How to  swap out your window manager for Ubunut?
<terry__> illac?
<Pici> terry__: Please don't repeat.
<trelayne> anyone know why Gwibber is not starting up after latest upgrades on 10.04?
<Pici> terry__: You should be able to pick your desktop environment from the login window.
<nkei0> Hello.  I would like to add some additional space to 2 of my partitions.  One is windows ntfs and the other is linux ext3.  I have 20 gigs of unallocated space and and additional 75 of ext3.  I would like to put the 75gigs to my ubuntu partition and the 20 to my windows.  However, gparted won't allow me to grow either partition.
<terry__> Pici Can I pm u?
<Misterio> !pm | terry__
<ubottu> terry__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pici> terry__: I'd prefer that you ask your questions in this channel.
<savid> What's a good service-monitoring app,  something that will monitor a service and restart it if it crashes?
<kasun> trelayne, Gwibber is integrated to Ubuntu 10.04 starting from this version
<evident> is it possible to update git on my Ubuntu 8.04 server to 1.5.6 or higher? I only have 1.5.4.3
<overrider> Hi, i installed rsnapshot, and its at version 1.3.0; for a long time 1.3.1 is out, and now i want to use a configfile from another system that only works right with 1.3.1. Long story short: How to best upgrade rsnapshot to 1.3.1; without breaking stuff...
<erUSUL> evident: maybe there is a backport ? or a ppa ?
<erUSUL> !ppa | evident
<ubottu> evident: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<john38> If i use AOL as service provider how do i use that in linux
<skumara> how to make workspace switcher to appear on bottom bar?
<trelayne> kasun I know but the latest updates (which I applied moment ago) I thought contained some gwibber updates.. I'm  restarting my machine and see if gwibber work again...
<bastid_raZor> AOL still exists?
<john38> yeah
<scoptdog> JOIN IN HTTP://FREEOPENIRC.TRIPOD.COM AND ENJOY DE SECURITY IN FREENODE NETWORK :-D FUN FUN FUN AD MORE FUN WITH NEW FREEPROJECT'S PROJECT.
<scoptdog> JOIN IN HTTP://FREEOPENIRC.TRIPOD.COM AND ENJOY DE SECURITY IN FREENODE NETWORK :-D FUN FUN FUN AD MORE FUN WITH NEW FREEPROJECT'S PROJECT.
<FloodBot1> scoptdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john38> does ubuntu provide cross platforming for aol
<john38> just to dial up
<Mojan> BE COOL WITH http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ AND ENJOY THE FUN :d
<Mojan> BE COOL WITH http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ AND ENJOY THE FUN :d
<Mojan> BE COOL WITH http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ AND ENJOY THE FUN :d
<FloodBot1> Mojan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metalgeek> I have a didital Television box for my PC, Can I use it with Ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> metalgeek: have you got a TV card for your ubuntu box ?
<bastid_raZor> skumara: right click the panel > add to panel > Workspace Switcher
<nkei0> Hello.  I would like to add some additional space to 2 of my partitions.  One is windows ntfs and the other is linux ext3.  I have 20 gigs of unallocated space and and additional 75 of ext3.  I would like to put the 75gigs to my ubuntu partition and the 20 to my windows.  However, gparted won't allow me to grow either partition.  Any ideas?
<john38> If i use AOL as service provider how do i use that in linux
<john38> does ubuntu provide cross platforming for aol
<john38> just to dial up
<ikonia> john38: the ISP is not important as long as it's just a standard PPP connection
<metalgeek> ikonia, No its an external usb digital dox
<ikonia> metalgeek: plug it in, see if it gets detected
<john38> yes but i only connect to internet through aol
<kasun> nkei0, does the partitions are consecutive? the partitions should next to each other in order to grow
<IdleOne> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ikonia> john38: not sure how that's relevant
<miked595> I noticed on a couple of my machines all my files were missing from Ubuntu One. I started up my laptop but kept it offline and made a fresh backup of my files. As soon as I connected to the internet my files disappeared. Has this happened to anyone here?
<metalgeek> ikonia, It lights up, how do i know if its detected by ubuntu?
<ikonia> metalgeek: how do you use it in windows, what software ?
<nishttal2> erUSUL, thanks.. however the clock is still ahead
<nishttal2> erUSUL, do I need to reboot?
<john38> some people who use aol
<erUSUL> nishttal2: ahead? how much ?
<john38> can only connect to internet through aol
<metalgeek> ikonia, It came with its own manufacturers software. A company called Hauppauge
<ocs> hi. When I try to add a workspace in the workspace switcher, in the bottom panel, it ignores my command. The number of workspaces remains fixed to 4 ... what could I do?
<john38> you understand Ikonia
<sprung> ikonia, why would you want to use anything in Windows, just curious?
<Belserusk> Hi. Is it best to use noise removal before or after normalize in Audacity?
<nishttal2> erUSUL, 1 minute
<ikonia> metalgeek: hayppage normally has good support, try the linux software called tv time
<erUSUL> ocs: you use compiz ?
<ikonia> sprung: I don't
<ikonia> john38 no, I don't
<john38> are you joking
<metalgeek> ikonia, Can i get it from repos?
<john38> i know everybody uses high speed
<linxeh> Belserusk: depends on the source and what you are trying to achieve - I normally try both and evauluate how it affects the sound
<john38> some people still use dial up
<john38> i mean im not expert on networking
<IdleOne> !dialup | john38
<ubottu> john38: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<erUSUL> nishttal2: switch to manual an force a sync (the little button with two curly arrows )  ?
<john38> but im trying to install ubuntu on a pc
<ikonia> metalgeek: surecan
<ikonia> sure can even
<john38> the only way this person connects to internet is through aol
<ikonia> john38: I have no issue with people using dial up.
<ikonia> john38: AOL will be supported if it's a straight PPP connection and your modem is supported
<ikonia> john38: if you need specific software, then doubtful as AOL does not make software for linux
<IdleOne> john38: yes, you won't have the normal AOL connection software you are used to but that link provided above should help you to connect to the internet using AOL servers
<metalgeek> ikonia, Thanks a million, will go and try it out now, lovin Linux :)
<ikonia> metalgeek: good luck
<nkei0> kasun: Thanks.  I think that's what I needed.
<john38> well where do i go in ubuntu
<john38> to connect to aol servers
<ikonia> john38: read teh link ubottu gave you
<IdleOne> john38: Also iirc AOL tech support ( some of the people) will help you with connection issues, even if you are not using AOL software.
<Belserusk> linxeh: Thank you.
<john38> whats the channel
<IdleOne> john38: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ikonia> john38: there isn't a channel
<IdleOne> john38: there is no magic channel or button. You are going to have to go to that link I just gave you and read some
<john38> im there already
<nishttal2> erUSUL, it just corrected itself.. thanks
<IdleOne> john38: if you need DNS server info you can call AOL and they will give you the info
<ocs> erUSUL: yes (compiz)
<erUSUL> nishttal2: no problem
<erUSUL> ocs: maybe you have to change the workspaces in compiz
<erUSUL> !ccsm | ocs
<ubottu> ocs: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<staycat> http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://
<staycat> http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://
<staycat> http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://
<FloodBot1> staycat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ksk_> hi every one
<trelayne> arghh... seems Gwibber is indeed not working ... will investigate further
<ocs> erUSUL: thanks, but I don't find where to set the workspace number
<erUSUL> ocs: it should be in the general section in compiz settings manager
<erUSUL> ocs: also if you enable gnome compatibility then the workspace applet should work to change the number of workspaces afaik
<medicalresearch> erUSUL: FEEL FREE TO JOIN IN http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - htt
<medicalresearch> erUSUL: FEEL FREE TO JOIN IN http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - htt
<medicalresearch> erUSUL: FEEL FREE TO JOIN IN http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - htt
<FloodBot1> medicalresearch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<medicalresearch> erUSUL: FEEL FREE TO JOIN IN http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - htt
<medicalresearch> erUSUL: FEEL FREE TO JOIN IN http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ -  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - htt
<sipior> i see the campaign to turn freenode into usenet proceeds apace.
<bastid_raZor> heh, another fanboy of erUSUL's
<ocs> erUSUL: already enabled
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor: what can i say ;)
<sprung> sipior, it would need to netsplit 5 times an hour before freenode becomes like undernet
<Pici> mode +e
<Pici> mode +e
<Beyecixramd> lol erUSUL
<bastid_raZor> erUSUL: your fanbase says it all.
<Pici> oops
<capon1> hi all! can somebody help me? I am trying to install vlc and I get an error and it says to do apt-get -f install, it does something but in the end it gives me this error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<capon1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.34_2.6.34-10.00.Custom-bt4_i386.deb
<capon1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<capon1> what could it be?
<bastid_raZor> capon1: you should join #backtrack-linux
<Beyecixramd> capon1: please, don't paste here, use www.pastebin.org
<erUSUL> ocs: works here (tm)
<capon1> ok
<capon1> bastid_raZor, but backtrack is based on linux
<aarkerio> capon1, uninstall /linux-image-2.6.34_2.6.34-10.00.Custom package
<capon1> aarkerio,  ok
<Pici> capon1: We don't support backtrack here, they have their own support channel.
<aarkerio> you compiled that kernel right?
<trelayne> ok got Gwibber working again after latest updates broke it: had to remove gwibber-service and re-install gwibber
<ksk_> Guys Im suffering form one issue with conky can U plesae help me out
<ksk_> please ...
<ksk_> if any one is ther ..please help me
<bazhang> ksk_, ask a question
<ksk_> i installed the conky but appers in a diff way
<ksk_> bro
<bazhang> ksk_, read the conky beginners tutorial yet?
<White_R> hi! anyone has experience with usb umts key? a friend of mine set his (alcatel 210s) as said on http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=386333.0 but wvdial dies"A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)" that's "The link was terminated because the peer is not responding to echo requests.
<ksk_> nope
<ocs> erUSUL: I understand that, but I wonder why it doesn't work here :) . I can add that I have two monitors and two windows managers running simulteneouslly. On the second one it works
<Roasted_> Does anybody know if there's a way to auto-downsize attachments (images) in evolution?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 ksk_
<erUSUL> ocs: maybe is the odd set up; ask in #compiz
<ocs> erUSUL: thanks
<ksk_> i will be back after i read tat
<farmacop> ERUSUL: SEE THIS http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://free
<farmacop> ERUSUL: SEE THIS http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://free
<farmacop> ERUSUL: SEE THIS http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ XD http://free
<FloodBot1> farmacop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sprung> yeah, like anybody's going to dl something from tripod
<astra-x> anyone else have an issue with / being full after the newest kernel update?
<erUSUL> astra-x: no; have you tried fscking the partition ?
<astra-x> erUSUL: about to know, just making sure the kernel is reading the fakeraid properly
<astra-x> *now
<nkei0> christ, moving a partiton takes forever.
<BluesKaj> nkei0, only if it has data on it :)
<craigbass1976> What's the tool to see available wireless networks in range?  I don't have wifi radar
<nkei0> mine doesn't have data, it's just formatted to ext3 and it's taking forever.
<nkei0> BluesKaj: it's 16gb into 75gb and it says it'll have an hour left
<istevenmon> hi guys how can i check if a domain has mx entries?
<astra-x> so is there no recovery or bb mode in 10.04?
<Pici> istevenmon: dig mx domain.tld
<heimo> list
<istevenmon> thanks
<BluesKaj> nkei0, well you've already started , so I'd just let itfifnish
<nkei0> BluesKaj: Should I have deleted the partition so it was just "free space"?
<kasun> craigbass1976, don't you have the "NetworkManager Applet" in the system tray?
<BluesKaj> nkei0, yes
<BluesKaj> always format a pertition after moving it, nkei0
<neckoox> craigbasse1976 : Network Manager should do that under Ubuntu
<nkei0> BluesKaj: I'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<BluesKaj> nkei0, yeah free space is treated differently because there's no data to move
<craigbass1976> neckoox: that's the name of the app?
<neckoox> craigbass1976 : yup
<craigbass1976> neckoox: forget it; I just realized that wireless on the actual laptop is switched off
<neckoox> craigbass1976 : Applet NetworkManager to be exact . ha ok haha
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, there should be an icon in the systen tray that looks like plugin , if the network isn't connected
<waldir> hey, has anyone here compiled wine 1.2 from source?
<waldir> (or by any chance has a deb been released already? :D)
<neckoox> bluesKaj : well it happens to me sometimes when i maintain the killswitch of my wifi turned off when i start ubuntu that this icon does not appear
<BluesKaj> waldir,why bother , just install it from the source repos or the package manager
<neckoox> bluesKaj : but i guess craig has solved his pbm
<waldir> BluesKaj: yes but have they been updated with the recently released 1.2?
<BluesKaj> neckoox, maybe :)
<sipior> waldir: there is a "wine1.2" package, for what it's worth.
<BluesKaj> waldir, what's the advantage of an unstable wine app
<waldir> sipior: afaik it was a dummy package to allow us to update when 1.2 was finally released
<waldir> sipior: in practice it installed some 1.* version
<waldir> BluesKaj: what do you mean, unstable? this is supposedly a stable release :)
<chakravanti_> how do i get projectm to work with totem in lucid
<taulus> CAn someone tell me hw I change my admin user name in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> waldir, then it should be in the repos
<waldir> BluesKaj: but how frequently are the repos updated? the release was 3 days ago
<chakravanti_> how do i get projectm to work with totem in lucid becuase i have them installed through USC but totem isn't recognizing it
<Pici> !latest | waldir
<ubottu> waldir: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<peteq> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeope
<peteq> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeope
<peteq> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeope
<peteq> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeope
<peteq> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeope
<FloodBot2> peteq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peteq> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeope
<kasun> waldir, http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html says it doesn't have version 1.2!
<Hover> i installed irda driver according to !irda.. now how can i send files to my priter thru infrared?
<waldir> Pici: I know, and I almost always use synaptic. but I have had problems with some apps and I wanted to try the new 1.2 which supposedly has thousands of bugfixes
<xenon401> when does ubuntu 10.10 LTS get release? Is it October?
<Hover> !irda
<ubottu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<erUSUL> xenon401: 10.10 is not lts
<IdleOne> xenon401: yes
<waldir> kasun: that's what I feared :( thus I was trying to compile it from source
<chakravanti_> how do i get projectm to work with totem in lucid becuase i have them installed through USC but totem isn't recognizing it
<Melodist> xenon401: 10.04 was already released O-o
<Melodist> the next one up is 10.10
<xenon401> Melodist: I said 10.10
<Hover> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto i enabled infrared.. it detects my printer but i dunno how to print thru it..
<chakravanti_> Ubuntu version numbers are dates
<Melodist> oh oay
<Melodist> okay*
<Melodist> then yeah
<Melodist> october
<FloodBot2> Melodist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thom_> does anyone else have issues during setup with intel based video cards?
<Hover> when i do  "print to" it doesnt show my printer.
<kasun> waldir, ok. does compiling gives problems?
<_2> 10.4 bug maybe???   so. what would cause a display to work normally until the screen saver or bios energy saver kicked in and blanked the screen; then no display at all...  not in xorg nor tty, until you do a hard reset of the machine ?
<xenon401> chakravanti: So if they are dates there will be no more by the 13.04? XD
<chakravanti_> 10.04 = april 2010 and 10.10 is  oct 2010 etc.
<waldir> kasun: I am not sure cause I do this very rarely. I'm right now installing the dependencies (development libs)
<chakravanti_> xenon401, only for those 'left behind' LOL (j/k)
<waldir> kasun: I wanted to know whether anyone here had any experience doing that so I could get a few pointers
<xenon401> chakravanti: lol gotcha
<kasun> waldir, are you going on the hard way? i.e. installing all the dependencies manually? well, you'll be stuck at one point for sure.
<chakravanti_> xenon401, assuming the devs don't leave with the aliens too =P
<xenon401> Oh man, I haven't been on this chat in forever! I was on a 2 week vacation and had no time to go on my laptop to learn.
<waldir> kasun: what's the easy way?
<kasun> waldir: I tried to that when i was running with no internet at home, and it sucks to the max
<waldir> kasun: I'm following the instructions here: http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/installing-wine-source
<xenon401> chakravanti_: The devs will leave !
<Hover> !infrared
<Beyecixramd> Hover: try "IrDA"
<abhijit>  !irda | Hover
<ubottu> Hover: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<RJRDon> i just did apt-get install php5-xdebug to my Hardy LAMPS server and the cli version of php just gives me a 'Could not startup.' message. What did I do wrong?
<Hover> Beyecixramd, i have already
<Hover> i had also asked question..
<sam898889> hey peeps. can someone give me a quick hand with partitioning ????
<Hover> Beyecixramd, now my pc detects the priter.. but i cant print
<abhijit> !ask | sam898889
<ubottu> sam898889: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kasun> waldir, I guess there's no easy way if you really need the newest version. Just a quote from given site: "we highly recommend installing via binary packages or by building source packages which can automatically satisfy their build dependencies."
<chakravanti_> Hover, do you have the printer drivers installed?
<sam898889> abhijit  i didnt ask a question because i dont have one. i need a hand. ~~  thanks.
<waldir> kasun: yea, I read that. I wish they also provided those packages!
<abhijit> sam898889, then you will not get hand. if you want support you will get it.
<sam898889> support. hand. is there a difference?
<sam898889> Anyway ~  anyone good at partitioning??????
<chakravanti_> waldir,  if a package is in the repo and you need a more recent version use aptitude build-dep <pacakge>
<Hover> cupsd?
<waldir> kasun: anyway, I'm now running ./configure for what I expect to be the last time
<Hover> chakravanti_, i dont think i have the driver installed.. but it could easily print thru usb connection.
<perlsyntax> Anyone know any good subwoofers good for ubuntu?
<waldir> chakravanti_: I'll try that, thanks
<chakravanti_> waldir that will build all dependancies for the package and unless the new version has new dependancies you should be able to compile it but you might need to get development versions too
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, subwoofers are s
<perlsyntax> ?
<yui> madl: STOP SPAMMING WITH /JOIN #SHIRC PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM - erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://free
<yui> madl: STOP SPAMMING WITH /JOIN #SHIRC PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM - erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://free
<yui> madl: STOP SPAMMING WITH /JOIN #SHIRC PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM - erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://free
<yui> madl: STOP SPAMMING WITH /JOIN #SHIRC PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM - erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://free
<yui> madl: STOP SPAMMING WITH /JOIN #SHIRC PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM - erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://free
<yui> madl: STOP SPAMMING WITH /JOIN #SHIRC PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM - erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://free
<FloodBot2> yui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasun> waldir, cool. keep us updated. may be you don't need to install all dependencies if you already installed(then uninstalled) wine oler version
<chakravanti_> whats withthe spam bots today?
<madl> ¬¬
<perlsyntax> bluesKaj,Sorry i just copy that from warmart site.
<waldir> chakravanti_: I already installed all dependencies manually anyway, apparently. Let's see how following with make / make install will go.
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, asubwoofer is a function of your audio system , it has nothing to do with the OS whether ubuntu or any other
<chakravanti_> waldir wine compiles nicely but it might take you a while if your machine is older/slower
<ChronosLegion> Does anyone know what port Ubuntu's remote desktop connection uses?
<sam898889> anyone good at gparted???????
<waldir> kasun: the ./configure script complained about some dependencies with errors, and for some others only warnings but I installed them anyway
<perlsyntax> i know i no t sure what to get i get computers speckers with it to.
<chakravanti_> Hover what printer are you using?
<waldir> chakravanti_: i think this machine is reasonable :) I'll let you know when it's finished.
<chakravanti_> i'll be gone i'm just drinking coffee
<waldir> lol
<Hover> chakravanti_, hplaserjet 2200
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj,I was thinking about getting this one.  Logitech LS21 Multimedia Speaker System for PCs
<chakravanti_> hover one moment i will PM you i have a HP printer too you do need a driver hold on
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, audio equipment is like anything else , you get what yo pay for.. if it sounds good a windows or a mac , it'll sound good on ubuntu as well.
<Hover> chakravanti_, ok
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj,Just make sure it work with uubuntu before i buy it.
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, I repeat ,if it sounds good on a windows or a mac , it'll sound good on ubuntu as well.
<Beyecixramd> BluesKaj: that's not even near true
<kasun> ChronosLegion, you may succeed at port 5900. Remote desktop servers are configured for 5900. If you have another server in same machine it gets 5901, third 5902 and so on
<Beyecixramd> BluesKaj: X-fi cards from Creative use CPU instead of the integrated sound processor in Linux, resulting in a lower quality
<perlsyntax> blueKaj,I have a soundbaster sound card just want to make sure what pc speckers i can get for it.:)
<Beyecixramd> BluesKaj: you also lose the crystalizer and 3D surround, among other stuff in Linux
<ChronosLegion> oh great, thanks kasun!
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, it depends on your soundcard more than anything else , the equipment gets the signal from there.
<BluesKaj> Beyecixramd, special effects doesn't mean good sound
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj,How do i know it will work with my soundcard.With my dell i didn't get a book with it.
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, in the terminal , lspci | grep audio ...give us the output
<pepito> how can I customize Ubuntu's behaviour at shutdown? (i.e. so that it automatically erases some directories within my home directory every time I shut down)
<om26er> gnome-system-monitor shows only 1cpu for my C2D but shows two cpus for my netbook. is that right?
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj,I don't see any output
<statler_> irc.enterthegame.com
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj,Here what i got
<perlsyntax> Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj,Is that a gameing sound card?
<waldir> kasun: still making... :P btw, have you ever had the infamous "no sound after hibernation/suspend" problem?
<researcher1> how can I build a Ubuntu OS which is dedicated to media broadcasting
<IdleOne> !remaster > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<fish_> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://fre
<fish_> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://fre
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, sound blaster /creative labs cards work well on ubuntu , you shouldn't have a problem altho like Beyecixramd says some effects that work on windows may not be included
<fish_> erUSUL: THIS IS FOR YOU. /JOIN #SHIRC - /MSG MADL !STOP SPAM.  http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://freeopenirc.tripod.com/ - http://fre
<kasun> waldir, ok... no sound? nope. but occassionally my sounds stops working while I working. I have ubuntu 10.04. What's ur version?
<waldir> same
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj, what pc speckers would be good to get for 36.00
<kasun> !remaster > kasunbg
<kasun> !remaster > kasun
<ubottu> kasun, please see my private message
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj,i never setup speckers with sound basters before.
<raubvogel> What is the equivalent of -e from bash in dash?
<waldir> kasun: so it stops during one session? that's weird. in my case the sound devices even disappear from the volume control app. they get to work again everytime there's a kernel update.
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, for 36 bucks ..hmmm ..your sound card deserves more expensive speakers than that ...I can't recommend anything for under 60 bucks ..sorry
<Ascavasaion> When I plug  aUSB memory stick in I get the following message... Jul 19 17:22:41 fellowship kernel: [ 4421.572366] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4... It continues indefinitely until I unplug it.   The USB does not work.
<kasun> waldir, yes. but it's rare. so, don't care so much. Anyway, I don't like Ubuntu hibernation. Ubuntu loads faster without hibernating ;)
<christopheer> hello
<perlsyntax> BlueKaj, i not sure why walmart is better then best buy for.
<_2> raubvogel -e in what context ?
<christopheer> is flash open source
<aeon-ltd> christopheer: no
<edbian> _2, I think he means calling the shell in the first place.
<christopheer> ok
<aeon-ltd> christopheer: if mean adobe, no
<waldir> kasun: I don't hibernate usually. But this time I got a failure to resume from suspension, then the problem returned :'(
<fiweuhr> BAN MADL: HTTP://FREEOPENIRC.TRIPOD.COM XDDDDD LMAO
<fiweuhr> BAN MADL: HTTP://FREEOPENIRC.TRIPOD.COM XDDDDD LMAO
<fiweuhr> BAN MADL: HTTP://FREEOPENIRC.TRIPOD.COM XDDDDD LMAO
<fiweuhr> BAN MADL: HTTP://FREEOPENIRC.TRIPOD.COM XDDDDD LMAO
<FloodBot2> fiweuhr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christopheer> I can't get get gnash towork on pppc ibook.
<waldir> kasun: and until there's a kernel upade, I won't be able to hear anything on my pc :(
<thom_> so should I take my intel graphics adapter issue elsewhere?
<raubvogel> _2: as in a script (#! /bin/bash -e vs #! /bin/sh, which is dash as I found out today)
<Stameni> hello, i have just realised that i am all time administrator on my system, does that mean that i am logged as a root all the time ?
<christopheer> no
<BluesKaj> christopheer, you could try flashplugin-nonfree
<raubvogel> edbian:  right you are
<christopheer> for ibook?
<_2> raubvogel ummm in non-interactive -e is the same iirc
<aeon-ltd> Stameni: you mean you don't need to type sudo?
<Stameni> if i want to install something ?
<_2> raubvogel in interactive there doesn't seem to be an exact eq
<christopheer> you do aeon if you want root "sudo passwd root"
<raubvogel> _2: I thought -e in bash was like set -o errexit
<Pici> !noroot | christopheer
<ubottu> christopheer: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<aeon-ltd> Stameni: you aren't logged in as root, if you have to type passwords for sudo or gksudo
<arjunak01> does empathy and kopete save passwords in clear text like pidgin??
<Stameni> aeon-ltd. i`ll try to install something now
<_2> raubvogel yes and in dash  -e will exit on errors if in non-interactive
<edbian> raubvogel, man bash:       -e file:              True if file exists.
<aeon-ltd> Stameni: without sudo
<_2> edbian ummm that's not where he is working.    script bang line  #!/bin/sh -e
<Stameni> aeon-ltd, so just to type aptitude install amarok for instance ?
<edbian> _2, He asked what is the equivalent for bash -e in dash.
<raubvogel> edbian: I think you are thinking on a test, as in [ -e /my/nose]; I was thinking on the first line of the script (#! /bin/sh)
<chanpa> Hi, how can I print this in python: print("You said " ans " correct?")  where "ans" is a number?
<christopheer> that did not work ppc ubuntu.
<_2> edbian yes, in a script
<Stameni> aeon-ltd
<Stameni> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Stameni> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<_2> that's where context is important
<christopheer> I love ubunytu
<smallfoot-> I love ubuntu
<Stameni> aeon-ltd but why than i am an administrator in "users and groups" ?
<smallfoot-> I hate ubuntu
<christopheer> why
<Ascavasaion> what is the /dev entry for a USB device?  I am trying to get my USB to work and getting Jul 19 17:22:34 fellowship kernel: [ 4414.932412] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4 as a message on syslog.
<_2> Stameni sudo dpkg --configure -a
<edbian> _2 raubvogel, I just looked up what -e was in man bash.  Why would it behave differently in a script?  It'll be a test (returns a boolean) weather you call it interactively or in a script.  For the record I can't seem to find anything in man dash about a similar test.
<smallfoot-> christopheer, many things in ubuntu sucks
<christopheer> like what
<Pici> smallfoot-: Do you have a support question?
<smallfoot-> gdm lacks remote login
<arjunak01> does empathy and kopete save passwords in clear text like pidgin??
<smallfoot-> Pici, no, but christpoer says he love it,  isay i hate it
<edbian> arjunak01, I think you mean plain text ;)
<ndhawan_> hi guys, i need help with something....I just installed skype, unfortunately everything works except the mic.
<Stameni> _2: i dont whant to be administrator
<chanpa> Hi, how can I print this in python: print("You said " ans " correct?")  where "ans" is a number?
<Pici> Stameni: That just means that you are able to use sudo.
<ndhawan_> i am not sure how to resolve the issue.
<Ascavasaion> ndeah1: Have you tried the sound settings to see if it is not muted?
<Pici> chanpa: Please ask in #python, this is offtopic for #ubuntu
<arjunak01> edbian: so does empathy and kopete save passwords in plain text like pidgin??
<_2> Stameni then you can't install/remove packages
<Stameni> Pici: So it does not mean that i am root ?
<Pici> Stameni: Corret.
<Pici> !sudo | Stameni you may want to read this
<ubottu> Stameni you may want to read this: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Stameni> Pici, _2, thank you
<edbian> _2, raubvogel What does the -e do when you throw it in the she-bang line like that without a file as an argument?  I supposed it depends what the system's shell is?
<Ascavasaion> So, nobody can tell me what the /dev entry is for a USB device?
<raubvogel> edbian:  best example of what I was trying to do is http://shellmariachi.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/hello-world/
<_2> edbian the diff between  "#!/bin/bash -e" & "#!/bin/bash" is.  the first will exit the script when any subprocess exits -gt 0  and the second will continue parsing the script in such cases.
<piojunbabia1> i have installed wine and i downloaded an exe file, i tried to install it but at the end of the installation process it says "Error changing registry data" can anyone help me? please?
<christopheer> some times wine does not work for everything.
<_2> edbian but this channel is too busy for bash 101.   /join bash   for more on that
<christopheer> how to mount cd in ppc ubuntu ibook g4
<piojunbabia1> christopheer: ewwwww wine is my only chance..... huhuhuhu :c
<ryan_languagelab> why does syndaemon (for the Synaptic touchpad tools) not disable the touchpad when I use keys like Control and Alt in emacs?
<christopheer> sorry about that do you have a windows machine?
<piojunbabia1> i dont have a windows machine....hhuuhhu
<christopheer> mac
<christopheer> mac?
<piojunbabia1> no mac too
<_2> mac mack
<piojunbabia1> exe will run on mac?
<christopheer> in darwine.
<piojunbabia1> ah
<kasun> waldir, oh, sorry to hear that!! how was the wine thing going?
<piojunbabia1> maybe some geek can solve this... probably one of the creators of wine...
<waldir> kasun: oh, I was distracted, make's complete, I'll do the install now
<piojunbabia1> sorry for the word "geek"
<_2> GEEK !
<piojunbabia1> !geek
<Vig> piojunbabia1: Did you try #wine?
<rww> #winehq
<bastid_raZor> Vig: piojunbabia1 the wine channel is #winehq
<piojunbabia1> #wine
<Vig> Thank you
<piojunbabia1> #wine is invite only
<piojunbabia1> oh i see
<_2> ubottu test
<ubottu> hrm?
<_2> bot's busy or off line
<piojunbabia1> join #winehq
<piojunbabia1> ops
<masterslakk> hey, i'm trying to compile/configure apache httpd. I've downloaded the unix source from http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi#apache22 Why isn't it compiling right? I still don't have make
<Ascavasaion> what is the /dev entry for a USB device?  I am trying to get my USB to work and getting Jul 19 17:22:34 fellowship kernel: [ 4414.932412] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4 as a message on syslog.  The USB memory stick does not work.
<Pici> masterslakk: Why are you compiling it from source?  It is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<waldir> kasun: done, apparently...
<_2> masterslakk why compile ?   ubuntu is not the best distro for building from source...    at any rate.   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kasun> waldir, great
<masterslakk> _2, i'm following a guide. I just want to do it their way because I want to learn how to compile/ make/ make install source files etc. for future
<_2> masterslakk see the end of my post   ^
<Ascavasaion> master_of_master: try Googling checkinstall :)
<Ascavasaion> whoops
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<BLZbubba> my lucid desktop ended up with a bazillion files in /tmp/orbit-foo/ that started with "linc-*"
<Ascavasaion> masterslakk: Try Googling checkinstall
<BLZbubba> it ate up all the inodes
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell Ascavasaion about google
<ubottu> Ascavasaion, please see my private message
<Ascavasaion> thank you bastid_raZor
<BLZbubba> is there a way to prevent this?
<waldir> kasun: now trying Digsby, which was the program that gave me problems :)
<masterslakk> i've already installed apache2 from sudo apt-get isntall apache2 ... for some reason I can't find/run httpd. Does anyone know why?
<waldir> kasun: aaaaaargh!!! not yet :(
<Failican> what is apache2 ?
<Pici> masterslakk: Its a daemon, it runs as a service.  It should automatically start after install.
<Pici> Failican: A web server.
<masterslakk> apache is a web server program...
<Vig> BLZbubba: Is your default download set as Desktop?
<Failican> okej thanks
<masterslakk> Pici, can you explain or find something tha twill explain what you just said definitively ?
<Pici> masterslakk: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<masterslakk> Pici, thanks.
<Ascavasaion> what is the /dev entry for a USB device?  I am trying to get my USB to work and getting Jul 19 17:22:34 fellowship kernel: [ 4414.932412] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4 as a message on syslog.  The USB memory stick does not work.
<raubvogel> Ascavasaion: what does dmesg say?
<cxb_> hello
<cxb_> can you use in chinese?
<rww> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Vig> Ascavasaion: or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/lsusb.8.html
<kasun> waldir, well, you might want to consider using it!! http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/digsby.com#comment
<Ascavasaion> Vig: [ 5978.976078] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 118
<Ascavasaion> [ 5979.044333] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<evident> hi... can anybody tell me how I can find out which user owns Apache/mod_python?
<Ascavasaion> raubvogel: [ 5978.976078] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 118
<Ascavasaion> [ 5979.044333] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<waldir> kasun: I don't get it, those seem to be mostly positive reviews
<edbian> evident, ls -l /path/to/apache/mod_python
<funkyweasel> I'm running 10.04 and Openoffice 3.2 Calc keeps crashing.  I've tried reinstalling - can anyone help?
<Vig> Ascavasaion: What is the lsusb output?
<evident> where is the apache/mod_python usually at?
<Failican> Hello, what wireless network dongle is competable with air-crack?
<Ascavasaion> Vig: It does not show the Memory Stick... only the USB mouse.
<kasun> waldir, yes. but trustworthiness, and privacy is at 46%. I surely don't give whole my IM+EMail passwords to a app with reputation. (BTW I'm very cautious!)
<aeon-ltd> Failican: google theres a wiki list
<raubvogel> I wrote the startup script http://pastebin.com/46uBkiH6 to unlock (and later on mount) a partition. It worked fine if ran manually. I added the init info per http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts, copied it to /etc/init.d, and told it to create the aliases to the different /etc/rcN.d. When I reboot, it treats *each* character I type as a complete attempt at a passphrase (passphrase + enter). What am I missing here?
<edbian> evident, /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so   ?
<kasun> waldir, s/with reputation/with this much low reputation/
<cxb_> how can i jion "#ubuntu -cn"?
<metalgeek> Where can i get dvb drivers for ubuntu?
<raubvogel> edbian: locate mod_python.so  might find it too
<Vig> Ascavasaion: The dongle is a new hardware device?
<edbian> raubvogel, That's what I did ;)
<Pici> cxb_: type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<waldir> kasun: my approach to the whole privacy thing is lazy: not worry at all :P
<Ascavasaion> Vig: No, it used to work on this very machine... but I pulle dit out without unmounting it and it nolonger works.  I have rebooted numerous times in the meantime.
<raubvogel> edbian: heheh ;)
<waldir> kasun: I don't try to hide any of my info, and that actually makes me behave IRL ;)
<Jancsy> hello, anyone here who can help me a bit, please?
<kasun> waldir, okay, unless you dnt have bank accounts setup for ur email!! Or else you'll fed up when u start to receive SPAMS!!
<Vig> Ascavasaion: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search.py?cx=003883529982892832976%3A5zl6o8w6f0s&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=hardware+device&titles=Title&lr=lang_en&siteurl=manpages.ubuntu.com%2Fmanpages%2Flucid%2Fman8%2Flsusb.8.html
<waldir> kasun: I already get enough spam to keep me busy anyway :P
<Faissal> lol
<Jancsy> anyone? :)
<Pici> !ask | Jancsy
<ubottu> Jancsy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jancsy> sorry, I'm new here :P, alright.. typing.
<kasun> waldir, still my first point stands.
<Jancsy> I need a timeline based mixing software for ubuntu.
<Ascavasaion> Vig: ???
<Jancsy> something like Ableton or Mixmeister on windows.
<Jancsy> i'm new to ubuntu, trying to find a software like that.
<cxb_> <Pici> i have typed :/join #ubuntu -cn     but nothing happened~~~!!
<waldir> kasun: yes, of course, I'm just kidding. but regarding digsby, I have used several IM clients and that's the most convenient one for me
<Vig> Ascavasaion: That is the BIG list of Manual pages on USB and such devices...
<IdleOne> Jancsy: #ubuntustudio might be a good channel for you to ask in. /join #ubuntustudio
<coz_> Jancsy,  can you explain "timeline based mising software "  a bit more for me?
<Pici> cxb_: Don't type the space between #ubuntu and -cn
<peepingtom> coz: mixing, audio mixing
<IdleOne> cxb_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<waldir> kasun: pidgin's very, very close to it, but it lacks the server-side synchronization, so I have to re-merge my contacts everytime I use it elsewhere
<Jancsy> coz_: mixing, yeah
<cxb_> OK,thanks
<Jancsy> not real-time, timeline.
<peepingtom> Jancsy: Ardour is what youre looking for
<Jancsy> like a puzzle, hehe.
<Jancsy> lemme check. :)
<coz_> Jancsy,  if you mean for audio  then  yeah #ubuntustudio probably  but there are several  example  "ardour"
<Jancsy> is it easy to use?
<Pici> Jancsy: Take a look at the ubuntu-studio audio section here as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList   All of those packages are in the Ubuntu repositories
<goncalo> hello
<coz_> Jancsy,  welll ardour is a high end Digial workstation application
<kasun> waldir, okay, cool. I used Kopete for a while. Now, my love is with Empathy. It just suites me!
<jch1> how does one properly set the ulimit (-n) in hardy? I've edited /etc/pam.d/sshd and /etc/security/limits.conf with no effect
<coz_> Jancsy, so as far as high end DW  goes  its easy :)
<Jancsy> figured it out, i need something simple.
<Jancsy> :)
<smallfoot-> Empathy cant even send files over MSN
<cxb_> it's ok haha ,thanks all very much!!!
<Ascavasaion> Vig: hehehe  Okay, so I am pretty much screwed heehhe
<coz_> Jancsy,  then the people in  #ubuntustudio would be much more helpful :)
<Jancsy> thanks a lot guys!
<Jancsy> \o/
<Vig> Ascavasaion: Is there also a USB port on the back of the PC?
<waldir> kasun: I just want one that allows me to merge the contacts and will remember that (and the nicknames) server-side :(
<kasun> smallfoot-, i dnt use msn
<waldir> kasun: do you know any that does that?
<Ascavasaion> Vig: Laptop with two USB ports... and both ports give this error with memory sticks.
<smallfoot-> kasun, rest of the world does
<smallfoot-> msn, all girls use it
<Oxicore> hi is anyone in here to tell me how i can setup own shortcuts for the "at" as an example in XFCE?
<waldir> smallfoot-: yes, that's a good point also
<Vig> Ascavasaion: Have you looked on Launchpad for any similar errors or same problems?
<kasun> smallfoot-, rest of the world? wow, that should be called in terms of billions huh? :P
<smallfoot-> well exlcuding africans cuz they dont have computers
<Ascavasaion> Vig: Nope... I have Googled... and I just get posts asking what it means and why, but no pointers for solutions.
<raubvogel> Ascavasaion: is it seen in the usb chain in another linux box?
<kasun> smallfoot-, well, that's racist :D
<Vig> Ascavasaion: Hrmm, almost sounds like a major hardware malfunction. does the BIOS check out ok?
<smallfoot-> kasun, no, its true
<funkyweasel> I'm having problems with Openoffice crashing all the time.
<Ascavasaion> raubvogel: I do not have another linux box... but it works in Windows 7 on this same machine
<Pici> smallfoot-: Please stay on topic here and keep the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines in mind.
<smallfoot-> ok
<elb0w> Im confused, I thought read/write for ntfs was enabled by default on ubuntu?
<peepingtom> funkyweasel: what version of Ubuntu, do you use PPAs, did you upgrade from an earlier version of ubuntu?
<elb0w> How can I have a drive mounted as read only thats ntf
<masterslakk> can i take unix builds and compile them in ubuntu? or will it have to be debian/ubuntu specific. I'm trying to install a unix version of apache
<elb0w> ntfs*
<kasun> waldir, I'm not sure. you want to sync, right?
<rww> elb0w: because the r/w module is called ntfs-3g
<rww> ubottu: ntfs | elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<smallfoot-> masterslakk, you can compile unix source code on linux, but better install from repository, its easier
<waldir> kasun: yes, such as if i intall it in another pc I dont want to config groups and nicknames and say which contacts are the same all over again
<kasun> smallfoot-, Agreed. So, you are a girl? what u find more interesting in msn so that *all* girls use it?
<elb0w> how do I mount a samba share with ntfs-3g
<elb0w> ?
<IdleOne> kasun: Please stay on topic.
<Daekdroom> !ot | kasun, smallfoot-
<ubottu> kasun, smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Daekdroom> Ah, beat me to it.
<smallfoot-> kasun, no im a boy, and i like msn, cuz girls use it, and i want to chat with girls ,but i cant send/accept pictures from girls with empathy, which is why i hate ubuntu
<masterslakk> smallfoot-, whats the command line to install from repository?
<funkyweasel> peepingtom: 10.04, no PPAs for openoffice, fresh install.
<smallfoot-> masterslakk, sudo apt-get install apache
<kasun> waldir, ah then you may try kopete. It does that. (wow... a warning came!)
<edbian> masterslakk, sudo apt-get install <packageName>
<waldir> kasun: hmm, I'm quite sure I did already, but I'll check it out now
<waldir> kasun: all this trouble to install wine, for nothing :/
<lor> how is the sound card manager packet called?
<AndyGraybeal> how do i change icons of a launcher?
<smallfoot-> AndyGraybeal, right-click, properties
<Vig> masterslakk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/apt-get.8.html
<peepingtom> funkyweasel: next time it crashes, send in the bug report to launchpad
<maverick> need help setting up my tvtuner card...finally got my tvtuner detected using the modprobe thing (Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01))...Getting an output when i set TVTIME to composite, but no output while selecting the television mode. Also, not getting any sound. Please help..
<AndyGraybeal> smallfoot-: that seems to get me to modify the current icon, (i'm in 8.10) not replace the icon -- so for instance.. it adds an 'emblem' to the icon..not changing the icon itself.
<funkyweasel> peepingtom: Fair enough.  Was hoping to get some wisdom if it was a common occurence.
<peepingtom> funkyweasel: it's not normal for oo.o to crash, has it always done that on your ubuntu install?
<kasun> waldir, that's good for the Xperience. and you better check it whether it has all the features u need. I'm going for dinner now. bye!
<peepingtom> nope, furtunately it's not
<Pici> AndyGraybeal: Click on the icon itself in the properties window.
<waldir> kasun: bye, bon appetit ;)
<funkyweasel> peepingtom: Only on this box, this install.  Otherwise I've found it magnificently stable.
<AndyGraybeal> Pici: thaqnk you !  that was the answer
<AndyGraybeal> does anyone know where the standard icons live so i can select one of those?
<IdleOne> /usr/share/pixmaps
<AndyGraybeal> IdleOne: awesome :)
<StaRetji> is it possible to upgrade wifi drivers without compiling the kernel?
<peepingtom> StaRetji: yes
<peepingtom> StaRetji: what drivers do you use?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: I have to setup master mode (AP mode) with this card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode#ZyDAS%20ZD1211
<y_ezhkov> hi! can you help me, what's the difference between linux x86 and x86_64 and how could i know which one do i have?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: but apparently, driver that came with lucid can't support that
<Ascavasaion> Bleh... Ubuntu is broken again... and it always will be.  10.04 Release?  Still a test version.
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  what is the issue??
<lukasz_> chat.onet.pl
<IdleOne> y_ezhkov: x86_64 is 64bit
<smallfoot-> 10.04 is LTS not test
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  there are a few major bugs I can think of  that have not been dealt with but what are you finding?
<y_ezhkov> IdleOne, so ubuntu 10.04 is 64bit?
<astra-x> so my / and /home are on seperate partitions, why would my / only use ~10g last week and now on a 74gig partitoin, it is saying almost ocmpletely full
<astra-x> is there some temp files that i cannot find?
<IdleOne> y_ezhkov: both 32 AND 64 BIT VERSIONS ARE AVAILABLE
<IdleOne> sorry caps
<Ascavasaion> coz_: what is the /dev entry for a USB device?  I am trying to get my USB to work and getting Jul 19 17:22:34 fellowship kernel: [ 4414.932412] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4 as a message on syslog.  The USB memory stick does not work.
<anonymous_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<smallfoot-> Ascavasaion, try the command 'lsusb'
<IdleOne> y_ezhkov: the x86 is 32bit x86_64 is 64 bit
<StaRetji> peepingtom: any thoughts mate?
<astra-x> Ascavasaion: usually /dev/sd
<peepingtom> StaRetji: I think your wifi card will be a pain, 1 sec
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  oh man usb.... this is one of the bugs I have found on lucid... usb devices do not work properly  nor can they be unmounted properly if they have multiple partitions
<Ascavasaion> smallfoot-: It does not register
<y_ezhkov> IdleOne: so.. how can i get information about my system?
<peepingtom> StaRetji: Is that driver part of the kernel?
<smallfoot-> Ascavasaion, maybe the USB device is broken or unsupported or something, idk
<IdleOne> y_ezhkov: "uname -a" will show you what kernel/version you are running
<coz_> be back in a bit   need to go to grocery
<StaRetji> peepingtom: ehm, not sure, how to find out? I mean, it's brand new install of lucid, I didn't add anything
<cntrational> i always get a Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 2: not well-formed (invalid token) error when running anything from the terminal
<Ascavasaion> smallfoot-: It worked just after the install and update... then I unplugged the divice without unmounting it and since then it is broken.
<peepingtom> StaRetji: I didnt think it is, thats what im checking. It's made by the manufacturer, good drivers are generally part of the Linux Kernel. But anyway, you can compile a "kernel module" without recompiling the whole kernel
<smallfoot-> Ascavasaion, oh, you must always unmount
<StaRetji> peepingtom: is there any tutorial how to do it?
<Ascavasaion> smallfoot-: I know.. but surely that cannot break the USB permanently in Linux.
<smallfoot-> Ascavasaion, yeah, i think.... should be able to recover it, maybe need fsck the file system
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I have a built-in 3G mobile modem on my Toshiba NB-200 netbook and I am using Ubuntu 10.04. I bought a SIM card but it didn't work when I plugged it into module. I realized that Ubuntu wasn't recognized my modem and the solution which I read is not easy to solve this problem. Is there a easier way for modem configuring? Thank you for your help.
<urthmover> Where do icons for installed applications live on 10.04?  for example I'm making a new folder in the main menu...and I'd like to use the vmware icon instead of the folder icon...what is the path to the vmware icon?
<peepingtom> StaRetji:  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download   That driver is part of the kernel, my mistake
<peepingtom> StaRetji: but look at that compat wireless site
<peepingtom> under "user"
<StaRetji> peepingtom: Problem is, network-manager doesn't give me a option for master mode, just ad-hoc and I'm ready to accept that, but the thing is, ad-hoc mode will not listen all the time for another party. So, if I do not connect immediately ad-hoc idels
<peepingtom> is it USB or PCI?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: thx man. I really appreciate your help
<StaRetji> USB
<IdleOne> urthmover: look in /usr/share/pixmaps
<trippss> ever since I installed lucid lynx on my laptop, movie player crashes the entire computer whenever it starts to play a media file. I don't have the same problem with vlc, etc. What could be the problem?
<IdleOne> urthmover: it should be there
<astra-x> or how do you find stangnet files on ext4?
<urthmover> IdleOne: awesome thanks I'll check there now
<tsolox> hi..i cannot seem been able to create a USB startup disk in ubuntu10.04. I've been able to do this with previous versions. I got an error at the last portion of the operation...I tried both fat16/32 and using same usb drive as before..is this an ubuntu bug?
<peepingtom> StaRetji: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers    They call "master mode" "AP" in this table, which is put out by the guys who work on the Linux kernel
<Turbolinux> Can you help me for my problem. Thank you.
<peepingtom> ah I get it
<xangua> what problem Turbolinux¿
<erUSUL> urthmover: /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?
<peepingtom> ok well the Linux Kernel drivers are good but dont support "master mode"
<peepingtom> so there are third party drivers
<peepingtom> which are likely crud, but: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/develop
<Turbolinux> I wrote bit upper. You can read it. Thank you.
<bvleur> I've added a line with "blacklist vga16fb" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf (for running inside VirtualBox), but somehow after an reboot it still gets loaded. What could be wrong?
<peepingtom> install subversion, check out that source, and build it
<peepingtom> its pretty easy actually, do you know basic command-line commands?
<urthmover> erUSUL: cool thanks....I'm actually finding the vmware ones  in /usr/lib/vmware/share/pixmaps    I did a locate *.xpm | grep vm*   and have found them
<Turbolinux> Xangua: I wrote it as a previous message with my nickname. You can read it from there. Thanks.
<StaRetji> peepingtom: yes, I know how to compile, the trouble is, this is Live usb system with permanent storage, I've compiled xbmc on it
<xangua> Turbolinux: i can't because i just entered the room
<StaRetji> peepingtom: but i'm not sure if I can compile the kernel at all
<JJ_> ern can someone plz tell me why when u run something in terminal it disconnects me from my wireless network i sorted the drivers out for it today witht he help of some people here and now everytime i run soething in terminal i get disconnected and have t reboot iss there a fix for this /
<kc8pxy> i recently upgraded to 10.04 on my wife's computer. she was not happy when pidgin quit working right,  and even thought I've added all of her IM accounts into empathy, her accounts are showing as BOTH enabled and disabled.    what the heck is screwed up that i need to fix?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: coz it can't write initframs or something like that
<JJ_> as it is rather irritating rebooting eveytime i get dced
<peepingtom> ok what you do is install the Linux kernel Headers, and you'll compile a new kernel "module"
<JJ_> peepingtom @ who?
<peepingtom> which is a kernel object (like a windows DLL) that can be loaded
<IdleOne> !who | peepingtom
<ubottu> peepingtom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<plutonium45> him . please tell me where the ip of websites are stored in Ubuntu ?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: I've downloaded headers
<Turbolinux> OK I understood. My problem is this: I have a built-in 3G mobile modem on my Toshiba NB-200 netbook and I am using Ubuntu 10.04. I bought a SIM card but it didn't work when I plugged it into module. I realized that Ubuntu wasn't recognized my modem and the solution which I read wasn't easy to solve this problem. Is there a easier way for modem configuring?
<peepingtom> StaRetji: have you checked out that ZD1211 source from SourceForge using Subversion?
<Turbolinux> So I have to activate my mobile modem on my netbook computer.
<peepingtom> i'll grab it now, I can probably walk you through this really quickly
<StaRetji> peepingtom: yes, it's now in /usr/src/zd1211
<JJ_> turbolinux go to 3gs webby they should have instructiobns for how to install on linux via sudo apt-get
<peepingtom> what, did you run svn using sudo?
<peepingtom> you should put it in the home directory so you don't have to run "make" as root
<kc8pxy> IdleOne:  great idea, might you have any insight into my issue?  i've asked in here several times over several weeks,  and noone seems to have any input,  not even an acknowledgement.
<StaRetji> peepingtom: no, I'm root over ssh (putty_
<Turbolinux> JJ_: What's the adress of 3G's Webby?
<JJ_> 1 sec ill get it for you mr turbo
<peepingtom> ah I guess it doesnt matter this is just an XBMC box or whatever
<peepingtom> StaRetji: k 1 sec im checking the source
<IdleOne> kc8pxy: I have no idea what your issue is or why you thought I would.
<StaRetji> peepingtom: yeah, shall I go with make and them make install. Ok, I'll wait
<peepingtom> ya thats exactly what you should do
<AndyGraybeal> chmod is the command to change perms, what is the command that locks directories... i can't remembe the command name.
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: there is no such command...
<peepingtom> StaRetji: so the only issue you'll have here is that Ubuntu ALSO comes with a version of this driver
<JJ_> Turbolinux try here http://www.three.co.uk/Help_Support/About_my_mobile/Troubleshooter
<IdleOne> kc8pxy: I think what might be happening is that empathy is also using the old pidgin config, showing the account twice?
<AndyGraybeal> there's something -- it's like chmod, but it's different - i'm not explaning it corretly - it changes some bits on the directory somehow (ti's not chown either, i remember that one)
<erUSUL> !permissions | AndyGraybeal
<ubottu> AndyGraybeal: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<StaRetji> peepingtom: ehm, I'll have to blacklist old one?
<JJ_> ern can someone plz tell me why when u run something in terminal it disconnects me from my wireless network i sorted the drivers out for it today witht he help of some people here and now everytime i run soething in terminal i get disconnected and have t reboot iss there a fix for this /
<StaRetji> peepingtom: make gives me error
<SuperMiguel> for file transfer whats faster openssh or openvpn?
<peepingtom> StaRetji: The thing I don't get is that Ubuntu comes with a driver called zd1211rw and another called zd1201
<peepingtom> Staretji: this one from sourceforge is called zd1211, is it different from zd1211rw?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: it seems that rw one doesn't support ap mode
<kc8pxy> IdleOne: that might make sense. (seeing as i've yet to make REAL sense of empathy), but wouldn't that show each account twice? and one set would be uable?  i see one set of accounts, and each one is listed as both enabled and disabled.  if i can get it to one or the other,  and not both,  i think I'll be good.
<StaRetji> peepingtom: it's different
<peepingtom> StaRetji: oh ok good that makes it a lot easier
<peepingtom> yeah you should just Make it
<Spaztic_One> How do I change system sounds to user defined files (not change sound themes or to "built-in" sounds) and is it possible to change the loading / splash screen for the OS? Running Lucid.
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: it's something to set the directory or file structure so you can't modify anhything in thta folder.. it isn't perms, it's like perms though.  i swear i know it exists becaues i've used it - and now i have to use it agian to unlock what i've done.
<peepingtom> StaRetji: and it will make a .ko file
<karmst> Hello
<peepingtom> StaRetji: you can use modprobe to load it
<aeon-ltd> karmst: hello]
<StaRetji> peepingtom: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode#ZyDAS%20ZD1211
<IdleOne> kc8pxy: hmm, it is showing the account as both enabled and disabled at the same time? sounds like a bug. I mean it should be either or not both
<NCS_One> hi
<karmst> What is the best way to add Lucid to a Windows 2008r2 DC?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: make give's me errors
<fangcheng> hello
<JJ_> karmst use windows virtual pc and load lucid into that as ur using windows
<Jigal> after my upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 tls failed i was able to startup my machine only with a live cd. I want to backup my data now how do i get to my data of my real ubuntu  and not from my live cd?
<karmst> JJ
<peepingtom> StaRetji: yeah we're on the same page. I just checked, this driver is ooold :( pre-2008
<karmst> I'm asking about how to add it as a domain client
<fangcheng> hello!
<aeon-ltd> Jigal: does it see your partitions?
<karmst> to a 2008r2 DC
<peepingtom> and there have been some architectural changes in how Linux WiFi drivers are made
<peepingtom> StaRetji: you might be screwed ;)
<olvap> how do i install RMagick libry?
<JJ_> !domain
<SuperMiguel> for file transfer whats faster openssh or openvpn?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: lol :D
<karmst> !domain
<NCS_One> I'm trying to recover some data from a pen, can some one recommend me a goog data recover app.
<StaRetji> peepingtom: I'm willing to risk it and try to build module
<JJ_> sorry karmst not sure ont hat one
<Jigal> aeon-ltd: i had all my stuff under /var/www but now I don't see it
<Jigal> aeon-ltd: do i have to mownt something or so?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: but again, make gives me a lot of error, can't post it here
<kc8pxy> IdleOne:  agreed.       wait.. DOH>.  tha;ts stupid.
<aeon-ltd> Jigal: well does it see your partitions?
<IdleOne> kc8pxy: ?
<Jigal> aeon-ltd: how can i check that in a terminal
<JJ_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peepingtom> StaRetji: I couldn't get it to build either ;)
<peepingtom> Staretji: It might be obsolete now.....I suggest you check out the aircrack forums
<StaRetji> peepingtom: just one more question, after I manage to to make and make install, I should do what then?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: modprobe is enough?
<peepingtom> StaRetji: Pretty much yeah, and "modinfo" is good for checking versions etc
<tripps> hmmm actually it appears playing video files on vlc also completely crashes lucid. have to hard reset the laptop. thoughts?
<StaRetji> peepingtom: great, thx so much, respects and gratitude for helping out ;)
<kc8pxy> IdleOne:  int eh account status, i saw account disabled, then i saw enabled below it.  with the default theme, the checkbox next to enabled was invisible, or rather, it blended in with the background so that it only was visible when checked. on a whim, i clicked next to it,  and the accounts are now enabled..  that a stupid issue. it needs to not themable to become invisible like that..
<peepingtom> StaRetji: so if you get it working, blacklist the old driver, and add the new one to /etc/modules
<peepingtom> StaRetji: and to avoid restarting your computer
<StaRetji> peepingtom: sure
<peepingtom> StaRetji: use modprobe -r to unload a module first, then just manually load the new one. if the new one has a unique name, you dont have to specify the whole path
<peepingtom> StaRetji: so yeah, good luck!
<NCS_One> I'm trying to recover some data from a pen, can some one recommend me a good data recover app.
<peepingtom> StaRetji: if all else fails, you can get something with an atheros chipset for like $10 on ebay I guess
<IdleOne> kc8pxy: you should report a bug on that :) run ubuntu-bug empathy
<StaRetji> peepingtom: That's plan B :) Thx for all help man
<peepingtom> StaRetji: no problem!
<peepingtom> NCS_One: what file system is on the drive, FAT or NTFS?
<resno> ive got a machine that has no more hdd space, what can i do to easily remove unused apps/etc to get space back
<peepingtom> resno: run Synaptic, sort packages by size and remove the APPLICATIONS you do not use
<peepingtom> resno: also you can uninstall older and unused versions of the kernel
<resno> peepingtom: how do you uninstall older kernels?
<erUSUL> !software | resno
<ubottu> resno: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<resno> erUSUL: a kernal is not running through the repo.
<resno> kernel*
<aeon-ltd> part
<bastid_raZor> resno: in synaptic search for linux-image and uninstall the ones you don't want
<r0otl4b5> lol
<erUSUL> resno: see what bastid_raZor said
<resno> thanks bastid_raZor :)
<bastid_raZor> resno: you're welcome.
<resno> bastid_raZor: will that recover alot of space?
<peepingtom> resno: just keep the linux-image / header with the highest number, of course
<resno> peepingtom: seems like a solid suggestion ;)
<NCS_One> peepingtom: for some reason it says its not formated, so I cant access it.
<bastid_raZor> resno: it will give back a fair amount. each kernel takes up bout 40MB
<peepingtom> NCS_One: how big is the drive?
<NCS_One> peepingtom: 4G
<peepingtom> NCS_One: it's probably formated as FAT
<peepingtom> NCS_One: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk   this is a good tool
<peepingtom> NCS_One: but obviously I have no idea what happened to your drive, it works in no other computers right?
<researcher1> ! media server
<researcher1> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<AnAnt> Hello, sometimes, sound stops working, how can I fix that ?
<NCS_One> peepingtom: right, windows waks to format it
<peepingtom> researcher1: PS3 Media Server is very good
<NCS_One> wasks*
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<researcher1> I wanna broadcast live to many
<sin_tax> I am trying to install Dwarf Fortress on 10.04 32bit - Installer gives this error: libGL.so.1 not found! Install this file manually or Dwarf Fortress will fail to run!   ---Help?
<Tizemt> hello everybody, im running ubuntu, and i have kids using windows, is there a software similar to windwow live care, to protect them and see what they're doing remotely?
<resno> researcher1: i like mediatomb as a upnp server
<christopheer> dansguardian
<peepingtom> NCS_One: Well you should check out that TestDisk site, there are tutorials for it on that site and on the web
<resno> bastid_raZor: im doing this through terminal, how do i find what kernels are installed?
<researcher1> tq. does it do live broadcasting
<Schmick> Hi ppl! I need someone running Lucid to check a strange behaviour. I wget http://zlib.net/zlib-1.2.5.tar.gz and try to gunzip it. It fails on lucid (just installed today), but works ok on karmic. The md5 on the file checked ok and gunzip versions are the same.
<NarbeH> what is the Assembly software in ubuntu?
<peepingtom> researcher1: no that's for home media streaming
<NCS_One> peepingtom: thanks, I'll check it
<peepingtom> NarbeH: mawk, I think?
<researcher1> can u tell somethuing for live audio video broadcasting across internet
<peepingtom> also: hurr
<peepingtom> I am an idiot :)
<resno> researcher1: what are you trying to broadcast to?
<erUSUL> NarbeH: a x86 assembler?
<researcher1> lecture
<NarbeH> erUSUL: yes.
<researcher1> from classroom
<resno> researcher1: whats the output machine?
<erUSUL> NarbeH: gas or nasm
<researcher1> to students all over hostel, residential areas etc
<NarbeH> erUSUL: which one is better?
 * peepingtom meant what erUSUL siad
<researcher1> just a computer
<resno> !who | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bastid_raZor> resno: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<erUSUL> NarbeH: dunno; depends on the syntax you will be using... gas is the assembler of gcc; nasm is most often used as stand alone assembler
<resno> researcher1: you could put it on a website that would stream i
<resno> thanks again bastid_raZor
<Tizemt> hello everybody, im running ubuntu, and i have kids using windows, is there a software similar to windwow live care, to protect them and see what they're doing remotely?
<NarbeH> erUSUL: thx
<researcher1> resno. I want it live not recorde broadcast
<peepingtom> Tizemt: Remote Desktop software or some type of filter?
<resno> researcher1: again, you can stream it, but the best way i see is to either use ustream or something similar or write your own system
<Tizemt> peepingtom: anything will help me to control what they're doing
<researcher1> resno: whats ustream
<Tizemt> peepingtom: we're on the same network
<Schmick> Tizemt: teamviewer is available for linux now... and vnc that comes with ubuntu.
<resno> researcher1: this is out of the context of the #ubuntu chat. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<peepingtom> Tizemt: http://dansguardian.org/?page=whatisdg
<Tizemt> Schmick: team viewer requires authentication
<researcher1> Tizemt: where can I get teamviewer for ubuntu
<peepingtom> Tizemt: remotely viewing their desktop is different, you can do windows remote desktop or VNC though
<researcher1> resno: ok.thanks
<Schmick> No Tizemt ... you can set a default password beforehand in TV.
<Tizemt> researcher1: teamviewer.com
<resno> researcher1: i am in the #ubuntu-offtopic line and help further if needed
<Tizemt> Schmick: ah!! i didn't knew that!
<researcher1> thanksn Tizemt
<Tizemt> researcher1: you're welcome
<researcher1> resno: Im joining it
<nkei0> hey everyone, i was told that i need free space to move a partition with gparted, however, i have 93 gigs of unallocated space that i can't move
<JPP> nkei0: you can't move unallocated space. thats just empty space with nothing
<peepingtom> nkei0: either slowly shift the data into partitions that you resize, or get another drive
<Schmick> nkei0: you can move stuff, not empty space... unallocated space can't be moved.
<Schmick> Hi ppl! I need someone running Lucid to check a strange behaviour. I wget http://zlib.net/zlib-1.2.5.tar.gz and try to gunzip it. It fails on lucid (just installed today), but works ok on karmic. The md5 on the file checked ok and gunzip versions are the same.
<f0g> Can randr 1.3 handle moving windows between multiple screens, or is xinerama still required for that?
<urthmover> Is there a way to save the favicon when I bookmark a website on my desktop?
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: I found it: chattr
<nkei0> Schmick: so how do I move it?  I know that it has to be next to the partition that i want to grow
<erUSUL> !yay | AndyGraybeal
<ubottu> AndyGraybeal: Glad you made it! :-)
<JJ_> schmick use sudo apt-get "filename" instead
<peepingtom> nkei: do you mean moving your data into the unallocated space, thus turining some of the allocated space into unallocated space and vice versa?
<bihari> i got a  problem
<bihari> when i am upgrading my ubuntu
<peepingtom> nkei: just resize a partition into the unallocated part
<bihari> i got this message
<nkei0> peepingtom: No, I mean I currently have 25gigs for ubuntu, i want to increase it to 100gig using 75gig of the unallocated space
<bihari> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager
<VeeCount> urthmover: usually it's wget http://.../favicon.ico
<Schmick> JJ_: that's not the issue.. the issue is that this behaviour makes backups unreliable.. I need some third party to test it.
<Neurotiquette> Anyone else install dropbox? Having trouble getting it to finish the download. Keeps stalling around 20% and not moving further.
<baron> or move oter partitions till the unallocatet space is near the partition you want to grow
<peepingtom> nkei0: you can just resize the partition, or is their another parition between them?
<nkei0> peepingtom: correct there is another partition between them
<JJ_> yeh it cud be with the particular filetype i had simliar prblem this morning donwloaded diff archive using sudo apt0get and the problem was resolved
<fearful> After running acpi=off at startup is there a way to get enable like the battery stuff
<Pici> Schmick: It is failing here as well.  tar xzvf gets a little further, but fails on a specific file within the archive.
<urthmover> VeeCount: ok trying for that now
<JJ_> cud be corrupt or whatever
<Schmick> nkei0: move the partitons so that the empty space is after the partition you want to expand.
<freinhard> hi!
<Schmick> Pici: thx.. so this might be something for launchpad. lucid gunzip build is faulty.
<bihari> tell me
<bihari> ?
<nkei0> this is how my gparted looks: dev/sda1 ntfs (windows, dev/sda2 extended (contains linux and the unallocated space) under dev/sda2 i have unallocated 95gig, dev/sda5 linux-swap 22gig, /dev/sda6 ext3 (ubuntu install), unallocated 1mb, /dev/sda7 linux-swap 1gig
<freinhard> what might be a reason why apache does not deliver a header for a png file but does for another? permissions are identical.
<f0g> Ubuntu seems to have moved away from Xinerama, but not provided any method for moving between screens.
<Helliana> Anyone had problems with the resolution being screwed up in KDE after installing the nvidia drivers?
<Helliana> the text and menus are all HUGE
<Helliana> but fluxbox doesn't seem to have a problem with screen resolution
<nkei0> Schmick: Is there anyway to determine which way a partition will move?  and i was told it was easier to move empty space than something with space (i tried having the 75gig i wanted formatted to ext3 and moving it, but it failed after 3 hours)
<CrayonOfDoom> I'm looking to install java without the use of it's install GUI, is there a package install of java or a way to extract the proper files from the .bin to be able to install a specific package selection?
<erUSUL> !java | CrayonOfDoom
<ubottu> CrayonOfDoom: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<JJ_>  can someone plz tell me why when I run something in terminal it disconnects me from my wireless network i sorted the drivers out for it today witht he help of some people here and now everytime i run something in terminal i get disconnected and have t reboot is there a fix for this ???
<Pici> JJ_: What 'something' are you running?
<JJ_> dont matter what i run
<PigeonCluster> anyone know an editor with unlimited undo?
<PigeonCluster> or that can be set to unlimited undo?
<JJ_> pico nething i install in terminal  installs then disconnects me then i have to reboot my system to reconnect again
<f0g> emacs
<_2> Pici routing issue perhaps ?
<PigeonCluster> f0g, emacs isn't an editor, you silly, that's like saying windows is an operating system
<Pici> _2: I was thinking he was closing the terminal window he initiated the connection on.
<f0g> Psh.
<JJ_> pico im using gui interface for wifi
<PigeonCluster> f0g, just kidding of course. but I'm looking for a gnome-based editor, should have said so in the first place.
<PigeonCluster> I know vim and emacs can do it.
<oneirosFade> Hey all
<PigeonCluster> !hi | oneirosFade
<ubottu> oneirosFade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JJ_> gedit text editor pigeon custer
<f0g> PigeonCluster: Comedy option: xemacs. :P
<PigeonCluster> f0g, gimme a break. JJ_: seriously, gedit can do it?
<_2> JJ_ i still think you haven't answered the origenal question satisfactorily yet.   what are you doing in the terminal ?
<CrayonOfDoom> @erUSUL, i need the JDK as well as the JRE.  Is there a page on getting both much like the one ubtottu linked?
<JJ_> yeh
<JJ_> i use it all the time 1 min lemme check
<erUSUL> CrayonOfDoom: instead of installing say sun-java6-jre install sun-java6-jdk
<Helliana> anyone available to help me figure out why the resolution is off in KDE after installing the nvidia drivers?
<PigeonCluster> Helliana, on the command line, run 'sudo nvidia-settings' and try changing the resolution there
<JJ_> pigeoncluster gedit texteditor has unlimited undos
<erUSUL> CrayonOfDoom: if you are installing openjdk do the same replace jre with jdk to get the development kit
<JJ_> pico ne ideas ? or u as lost as i am ?
<PigeonCluster> JJ_, thanks, I didn't know gedit could do it!
<JJ_> np happy to help
<PigeonCluster> I use gedit regularly, but I use eclipse some too and eclipse has a 15-char undo buffer ... :P
<JJ_> ah i see
<JJ_> :)
<JJ_> ;)
<Helliana> PigeonCluster: The resolution is correct in nvidia-settings
<JJ_>  can someone plz tell me why when I run something in terminal it disconnects me from my wireless network i sorted the drivers out for it today with he help of some people here and now everytime i run something in terminal i get disconnected and have to reboot my system is there a fix for this ???
<Huevolin1990> Hi! I need help to fix a bug on my xubuntu with LXD
<bandeira> i would like to set up a home server enviroment.. i have an old computer, so it'll work as a print server.. i've installed on it ubuntu server.. but i have no experience with hosting server.. how do i get started on it?
<PigeonCluster> Helliana, change it down, apply it, change it back up to what you want, apply it.
<Helliana> PigeonCluster: i also ran nvidia-xconfig and set the resolution in the xorg.conf. The resolution is also correct in fluxbox. It seems that its just KDE
<peepingtom> NN_ you crazy!
<Dazzler> Hi guys, could you please help me i am getting an error when trying to install from package manger - i get sub process /usr/bin dpkg returned an error code (2)
<JJ_> bandiera i suggest u got to there website and read the readme files about ubuntu server as that is basic knowledge
<Dazzler> when i try to run from terminal i get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dazzler> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dazzler> "
<PigeonCluster> Helliana, ohh!!!! the user-specific resolution thing. I know of that, but not what it's called or where it's stored.
<nkei0> aha i found my problem, it wasn't letting me resize my extended partition because the linux-swap was mounted still...
<peepingtom> Helliana: it's probably an xrandr thing
<PigeonCluster> Helliana, yeah, I meant what peepingtom just said
<Dazzler> any know what is causing that?
<oneirosFade> Dazzler: Do you have another install/update running somewhere on the system?
<PigeonCluster> Dazzler, do you have synaptic open?
<Helliana> peepingtom: what do i do to fix it?
<erUSUL> Dazzler: you have synaptic or the update manager open
<peepingtom> nkei0: good, your swap was huge
<nkei0> peepingtom: what should it be?
<peepingtom> nkei0: depends on how much RAM you have
<Dazzler> i dont have any other install in process i have booted my machine up and tried to install this from Synaptic Package Manager
<peepingtom> nkei0: wasnt it like 2GiB or something crazy?
<peepingtom> *20
<erUSUL> !aptlock | Dazzler
<ubottu> Dazzler: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<peepingtom> or was it 2 and it was a typo?
<PigeonCluster> Dazzler, do you have synaptic *open*?
<nkei0> peepingtom: I'm on a 4yr old sony vaio so probably like 1gig (it's 22gig)
<PigeonCluster> Dazzler, wait don't try what ubottu said yet
<Dazzler> this was the first thing i tried to do
<laieman> Hi. Is there a server that allows you to remote control your desktop (Ubuntu) using the RDP-protocol?
<PigeonCluster> Dazzler, you don't have anything at all open? you sure? if you do and you run that it will break something quietly.
<peepingtom> nkei0: Yeah that's an outrageous amount of swap, 2 or 3 GiB would be fine so you can hibernate
<LuYu> how do i force xrandr to use a resolution like 800x800?
<Dazzler> PigeonCluster, yes i have Synaptic open
<PigeonCluster> Dazzler, close that silly.
<LuYu> im trying to output to a TV
<PigeonCluster> we asked you that three or four times ...
<Helliana> it seems that xrandr has it set to 1920x1080 like it should be
<nkei0> peepingtom: ok so 1gig isn't really enough or i'll have hibernation issues?
<Dazzler> PigeonCluster, can i not run the install from there?
<Dazzler> PigeonCluster, i first tried that then ran the command from the terminal
<peepingtom> Helliana: I have no idea ;) but run xrandr in terminal and see what resolution it reports
<the_file> hi
<PigeonCluster> Dazzler, welll .... wait, are you trying to install on the command line, or in synaptic? if you're trying to use synaptic, then close synaptic, run the command ubottu said, then open synaptic again
<the_file> I am running ubuntu, and just wondering
<Huevolin1990> HELP! I recently installed LXDE on my Xubuntu and now it opens and closes a window repeatitive all the time
<the_file> what drains the battery the most?
<Helliana> peepingtom: its reporting 1920x1080 like it should be
<Dazzler> sorry i am really new to linux
<the_file> is it the hardrive spinning, or the cpu?.
<Dazzler> PigeonCluster, yes i first tried snaptic which didnt work so tried to run a command in the terminal which again didnt work
<PigeonCluster> Dazzler, sorry, my work break is up, back to coding
<peepingtom> nkei0: yes thats right, swap needs to be big enough to act as extra memory when you run out of ram, and also be able to hold the entire contents of your RAM when you hibernate
<YoJack> hi where can i download the linux header 2.6.35-7 from
<peepingtom> nkei0: normally Ubuntu would have recommended a reasonable amount when you installed it
<laieman> Hi. Is there a server that allows you to remote control your desktop (Ubuntu) using the RDP-protocol?
<VeeCount> the_file: i'd suppose it to be the GPU
<_2> !remote
<YoJack>  hi where can i download the linux headers for 2.6.35-7 from, lucid apt-get update can't find them
<JJ_>  can someone plz tell me why when I run something in terminal it disconnects me from my wireless network i sorted the drivers out for it today with he help of some people here and now everytime i run something in terminal i get disconnected and have to reboot my system is there a fix for this ???
<the_file> veecount: I suppose that running lunux ubuntu would increase battery life on average compared to using windowz
<nkei0> peepingtom: wonderful, i've managed to grow what i need, but now i gotta fix my swap.  (i had two ubuntu's installed) i somehow had a 22gig and a 1gig, so i just deleted the 22gig, but i guess i need to give the 1gig a couple more maybe?
<the_file> veecount: or do I have the idea wrong
<ali3n0> hi folks. trying to disable swap partition but rebooting it keeps to get back. commented out on /etc/fstab, added noswap to grub entry too
<peepingtom> nkei0: Yes, 2.5-3 will be enough
<VeeCount> the_file: i dunno, supposingly you're right
<Helliana> peepingtom: any other ideas?
<nkei0> peepingtom: alright thanks, guess i'll be idle for like an hour while i resize and whatnot, i'll let you know how it goes
<peepingtom> Helliana: Sorry im not even entirely sure what your problem is, the resoluton seems to be lower than reported?
<Helliana> peepingtom: well basically all text and menus in KDE are HUGE.
<peepingtom> Helliana, does this affect text and images or only text? iif only text, it's likely a DPI issue
<peepingtom> Helliana but not pictures
<peepingtom> it's an issue with DPI
<peepingtom> you can fix it somewhere in the KDE control ting
<Helliana> fluxbox is fine
<peepingtom> centre
<peepingtom> panel
<peepingtom> whatever
<FloodBot2> peepingtom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruben23>  hi guys how do i check if my audio device is detected and properly install on my ubuntu
<Helliana> peepingtom: installing nvidia drivers would change that?
<the_file> oww firefox 4 beta 2 should be out soon
<peepingtom> Helliana: no idea, it's a KDE problem though I guess
<ruben23> becasue i used softphones and i set analaog device but after sometime is goes to digital and it will not work..
<peepingtom> so just look for settings regarding DPI
<Beyecixramd> what should i do to make my printer work? HP psc 1110 series
<peepingtom> firefox 2 beta 2 is out
<peepingtom> in the mozilla daily builds ppa
<peepingtom> it is awesome
<peepingtom> oh wait
<peepingtom> 2PRE
<FloodBot2> peepingtom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daekdroom> peepingtom, Firefox 2?
<Xase> He means 4
<peepingtom> *typo
<f0g> Can randr 1.3 handle moving windows between multiple screens, or is xinerama still required for that?
<Xase> I was using it.
<Warrior`> I have the scite text editor and when i have to change the setting for the asm language,i need to edit the file /usr/share/scite/asm.properties then i can't edit it because it's read only...is there any better way then becoming a root user?
<Beyecixramd> how do i install my HP psc 1110? hplip is already installed, but it's not detected
<oneirosFade> Warrior`: If this is something you encounter regularly, you may want to change the .properties files to a "programmer" group, and add your user to that group
<pfo> i'm having a strange issue during LTS 10.04 install - after partition and base system install grub2 AND lilo fail to install
<Xase> Anyways, question, using Ubuntu UNR, and am used to doing 'gksu gnome-appearance-properties' to make the root side of the gui for apps like GDebi and Synaptic to match my personal user interface, however that seems to have no effect except for the root user itself... should I be changing the theme for a different user on UNR?
<Failican> tell me something fun I can do with the terminal ;I
<pfo> any clues?
<pfo> the log just says: grub-installer exited with error code 1
<pfo> the disk is a pair of mirrors from an LSI 1061E controller
<Warrior`> onerosFade...oopsy..i am a noob.confused!
<Xase> Failican, try 'sudo apt-get moo'
<Xase> ;)
<oneirosFade> Xase: Not sure command-wise, but "Ubuntu Tweak" has a setting (I'm on UNR) that matches root to normal GUI
<Warrior`> oneirosFade*
<Failican> what does it do =)
<Xase> Or you can use Mpd.
<Helliana> peepingtom: you were correct btw, was a dpi issue. fixed it in the xorg.conf
<Xase> oneirosFade, so you recommend just doing it through Tweak?
<Lalon> Helliana:  is a nice nick
<Lalon> :D
<odb|fidel> hi - hows the current state with 10.04 & hotpluging eSATA? should it work out of the box?
<Xase> Any idea how to make Maximus a  little more friendly? was going to use Namebar, but can't seem to be able to add it @ oneirosFade
<oneirosFade> Xase: May be overkill to get an app just to tweak that one setting, but if all else fails that's how I do it
<_pg_> what utilities can i use to image a windows xp iso to a partition on a internal hdd from a live ubuntu session? I am trying to give it a restore partition it can install windows from essentially.
<Xase> 'sudo apt-get moo' asks if you moo'd today.
<pfo> i seems that grub2 can't be installed on a LSI RAID  ...
<oneirosFade> Xase: As far as Maximus and friends, I just usew the standard Gnome interface - I hate the UNR interface
<Xase> Ah.
<peepingtom> Does anyone know a decent notification area icon for gnome power daemon? Gnome shell doesnt have one yet and Lucid only comes with an indicator applet power meter
<Xase> Okay, well I like the UNR interface, especially the EFL based one =D
<Xase> oneirosFade, thank you for the tips...
<_pg_> what utilities can i use to image a windows xp iso to a partition on a internal hdd from a live ubuntu session? I am trying to give it a restore partition it can install windows from essentially.'
<oneirosFade> Xase: No problem
<peepingtom> _pg_   Clonezilla
<pfo> this is a hardware RAID device ...
<mgolisch> pfo: why not?
<_pg_> peepingtom, i need to make the partiotions first in gparted right?
<pfo> dunno grub2 won't install on a RAID LUN
<pfo> grub-installer exit code 1 ...
<peepingtom> _pg_ you can copy the images over the net to another machine, too
<pfo> no mention of the exit codes anywhere on the net ...
<peepingtom> im not very familiar with it, it wont magically install windows for you though, it's more like norton ghost
<peepingtom> _pg_ check their website
<VeeCount> what stands for systat in Ubuntu?
<Dazzler> i have fixed my problem but thanks for your help
<Counterspell> Ahh! I installed Jack and now my normal sound is not working :(
<Dazzler> PigeonCluster, thanks for your help i have resolved my problem.
<sidewalk> im having problems creating an xfs and ext4 partition which is 1,5TB, during the installation process, sholdn't it work?
<_pg_> peepingtom, is it only a live utility
<peepingtom> _pg_ you can run it from an existing linux install too
<_pg_> peepingtom, how do I do that? I only find live images on their site
<PigeonCluster> Counterspell: don't quit before anyone can help you.
<peepingtom> _pg_ you might have to build from source.......you could also check out partimage if you wont use a liveCD for some reason
<VeeCount> Is there any analog of FreeBSD systat in Ubuntu?
<_pg_> peepingtom, thanks!
<peepingtom> np
<erUSUL> VeeCount: what does systat provides ?
<erUSUL> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.6-2 (lucid), package size 246 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<AndyGraybeal> how do i echo to x windows a screen that says: "yay you've printed" from a .sh script?  is it easily possible?  like an 'echo' command in old batch days, but to x windows and not to the console.
<f0g> Can randr 1.3 handle moving windows between multiple screens, or is xinerama still required for that?
<AndyGraybeal> *dos batch i mean
<peepingtom> f0g: ask on a forum
<f0g> Which forum?
<Pici> peepingtom: This is a support channel.
<Pici> AndyGraybeal: zenity is useful for things like that.
<tyrosine> AndyGraybeal: want to launch an xterm window and execute a command automatically?
<Pici> ! info zenity | AndyGraybeal
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: zenity
<AndyGraybeal> thank you guys. i'll look up zenity
<JJ_>  can someone plz tell me why when I run something in terminal it disconnects me from my wireless network i sorted the drivers out for it today with he help of some people here and now everytime i run something in terminal i get disconnected and have to reboot my system is there a fix for this ???
<AndyGraybeal> zenity :) amazing.
<Tanami> huehuehuehuehue.
<peepingtom> JJ_ that doesnt sound right. you mean a terminal like gnome terminal, or when you switch to another VT?
<JJ_> im using linux lucid
<erUSUL> JJ_: i would say that is impossible that issuing a command causes wifi to disconnect ...
<JJ_> terminal like where u type sudo apt-get
<erUSUL> JJ_: any clues in the logs ? dmseg ?
<JJ_> where the logs?
<peepingtom> JJ_ I think you might be confused ;) type dmesg
<JJ_> in terminnal
<JJ_> ?
<peepingtom> yes
<erUSUL> JJ_: /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages
<Spaztic_One> How do I change system sounds to user defined files (not change sound themes or to "built-in" sounds) and is it possible to change the loading / splash screen for the OS? Running Lucid.
<Failican> why are broadcom network cards so stupid! ;(
<_2> AndyGraybeal xmessage
<peepingtom> Failican: bad IP protection
<lfaraone> How are the official Ubuntu LiveCD ISOs created?
<JJ_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AndyGraybeal> _2: cool, what is the difference between that and zenity?  xmessage sounds simpler
<f0g> ~[5~[5~[6~[6~~/.
<JJ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466059/
<JJ_> >>>>>>>>>....http://paste.ubuntu.com/466059/
<_2> AndyGraybeal not a lot of diff    i prefer xmessage    but some dont
<qweqwe> is there a way to know what ports each application uses ?
<oCean_> qweqwe: find running applications using: netstat -anp
<AndyGraybeal> _2: awesome thank you -- xmessage looks awful X-ey :)  zenity looks more like gnome :)
<AndyGraybeal> my users might like zenity better
<Failican> peepingtom: and not comptible with aircrack :( not mine anyways
<_2> AndyGraybeal xmessage -button ok:0 'put your message here'
<_2> AndyGraybeal as you like.  :)
<peepingtom> Failican: usb wifi adapters are like $10 now, at least
<Bagualas> buenas
<CrayonOfDoom> when using a preseed file for a headless ubuntu install, is "d-i preseed/late_command string apt-get -y install subversion" at the end the correct way to install an app during ubuntu's initial install?
<craigbass1976> I am running a livecd, and need to install proprietary drivers to make wireless run.  This involves a reboot, but that will be a fresh ubuntu again (being a livecd).  Now what?
<Bagualas> preciso colocar um TS pra abrir ao logar com 1 usuario no ubuntu... como faz? tentei colocar no .bashrc mas demora muito pra abrir a tela de TS
<oCean_> !pt | Bagualas
<ubottu> Bagualas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: maybe a reload of the drivers is enough ? what is the driver ?
<Failican> peepingtom: i'll guess ill buy one, soon moving to an apartment and i guess ill have some cracking to do;)
<peepingtom> craigbass1976: load the drivers with modprobe, which ones?
<craigbass1976> broadcom wireless
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: via system>admin...>hardware drivers
<Bagualas> sorry about the br... wrong channel people
<peepingtom> craigbass1976: you can just install the drivers then load them with modprobe in terminal
<abhijit> hello
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: then is wl ... try « sudo modprobe -r wl && sudo moprobe wl »
<karmst> Hello
<karmst> I need some help with Samba
<abhijit> !ask | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xase> oneirosFade, excuse me if I'm retarded but where in ubuntu-tweak is the option to make the guis the same?
<oneirosFade> Xase: One sec let me load it and look
<karmst> How do I configure samba to connect to a 2008r2 domain?
<NinoScript> Xase, what do you mean by the same guis?
<Xase> NinoScript, I meant what I mean, Root and userland = to each other.
<audyyy> Is there an updated guide for configuring software raid on Ubuntu?
<Xase> oneirosFade, knows wht I men.
<maverick> got tvtime running with an unsupported tv tuner card (SAA7134) using modprobe. i seem to be stuck on one channel though and cant seem to scan other channels, any ideas?
<oneirosFade> Xase: Very bottom of the list, under "Security Related"
<Xase> mean*
<erUSUL> !raid | audyyy
<Failican> is there any command in terminal to backtrace ip?
<ubottu> audyyy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Xase> okay :D
<Xase> I'll check
<FloodBot2> Xase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<audyyy> ty
<JJ_> >>>>>>>>>....http://paste.ubuntu.com/466059/ <the output of dsmsg iis here
<peepingtom> Failican: traceroute6
<Xase> I wasn't flooding, you  cracked bot >_>
<Xase> oneirosFade, hmm
<Failican> <peepingtom> thx
<Xase> Lemme check this now :D
<_2> Xase number of lines posted in amount of time == flood to the bot
<sprung> Xase, Cease arguing about whether you are flooding.
<theosk> hi guise
<Xase> ... Cease attitude firing, I wasn't getting lippy but now everyone else is.
<peepingtom> How does gnome power manager work in non-Ubuntu distros? They dont use indicator applets, and neither does gnome shell. I want a notification area icon for gnome power daemon, any suggestions?
<sprung> ops?
<ManDay> Is there something like netbootin which is a little lighter and simply puts an ISO with syslinux ?
<theosk> I've been using 32 bits OSes for years, and I was thinking about switching to 64
<sprung> Xase, Please keep conversation on-topic.
<theosk> is it really worth the trouble?
<senorpedro> hi
<daedaluz> theosk, what trouble?
<senorpedro> is there a programm to make security backups of encrypted dvds?
<theosk> switching to 64 bits OS
<sprung> senorpedro, If you would prefer, #ubuntu-de is in german
<peepingtom> theosk: only if you need to address more than 3~GB of ram
<JJ_> guess il just ahv tp put up wit it for now
 * AlbertoP looks at daedaluz :)
<JJ_> what the cmd to mount linux server iso
<JJ_> ?
<daedaluz> hi AlbertoP
<JJ_> so i can install it alongside ubunut lucid and win 7
<JJ_> ?
<AlbertoP> hello :)
<theosk> so I won't get any performance boost?
<AlbertoP> daedaluz: I'm exploring my potential future home :)
<daedaluz> AlbertoP, don't tell me you jumped the boat too
<sprung> JJ_, Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JJ_> hey what the bot on about
<JJ_> i posted 2 lines#
<peepingtom> theosk: maybe, using nspluginwrapper for flash is horrible, it's very unstable
<sprung> I count 7 lines so far
<AlbertoP> daedaluz: well not yet, because it is a lot of work. But opensuse is not going to be in good shape thanks to those shining minds imho, and I have to :(
<_2> jj_ normal installations are done by "booting" an iso,  not "mounting" them ?       did you leave some important information out?
<JJ_> i cant boot
<theosk> ok, thanks mates, I'll stick to 32 bits then
<_2> jj_ ah.   that info
<sprung> JJ_, http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<revarr> question how do I upgrade my  Ubuntu 10.4 kernel to the latest release
<JJ_> isorry i havent got a flash drive or a working cd-rom so i have to mount images i have wndows7 and ubuntu lucid installed i would like to install linuxx server also how would i go about this and what is the caommand to do so
<daedaluz> AlbertoP, 11.3 was devastatingly disappointing release for me... then I pinpointed that pretty much all my problems came from KDE, decided to jump 2 boats simultaneously
<JJ_> ?
<peepingtom> revarr sudo update-manager -d
<sprung> revarr, System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<laieman> Hi. What file manager do you recommend except GNOME's nautilius?
<_2> JJ_ ummm   sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point/dir/
<sprung> peepingtom's version works too
<AlbertoP> daedaluz: please tell that somewhere where the management can read it.
<sam898889> Is it hard to install ubuntu onto a laptop that has NO os installed on it????
<daedaluz> AlbertoP, I'm regular on both mailing lists, not giving a damn anymore
<_2> sam898889 very easy i'd say
<peepingtom> sam898889: no, it's very easy, do you want to install windows later?
<sprung> sam898889, No, it's not hard.
<Pici> peepingtom, revarr: Do not run that command. It will upgrade you to the latest development version, which is unsupported and unreleased at this time.
<slidinghorn> sam898889, not at all -- just pop in a liveCD and follow the graphical install :)  would this system be Ubuntu-only or will you be dual booting it?
<AlbertoP> daedaluz: well I have been there for so a decade. Nothing changed
<AlbertoP> daedaluz: and ubuntu seems the only promising distro I see, with a plan for the future
<sprung> revarr, System -> Administration -> Update Manager will bring you to the latest stable, not development, release.
<revarr> okay how do I get to the latest stable kernel
<Failican> sam898889: I installed ubuntu netbook version on my laptop found some awsome guides it was really easy
<peepingtom> run update-manager without the -d option
<peepingtom> sorry I misread your question
<sprung> my and peepingtom's version has the same result
<JJ_> _2 i dont think u understand ive got 2 hhd partition one with vista the other with linux and i would also like to install linux server but how can i if i havent got a spare partation or does tha not matter  therfore there would be linux server linux lucid and win 7 on the same machine
<JJ_> or del win7 and use that for server?
<daedaluz> AlbertoP, yeah, sad but true. As much as I like yast & zypper, the rest is intolerable. KDE 3.5 -> KDE4 was the last nail. Tried to like it, really tried.
<revarr> says it is up to date
<sprung> JJ_, did you read the article I linked you to yet? http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<JJ_> yeah
<JJ_> it only states 2 parttions and 2 os's
<revarr> guess this distro can't resolve the brightness error
<JJ_> i already have 2
<sprung> JJ_, Really. That's a pretty long article to read in under 60 seconds
<AlbertoP> daedaluz: I use KDE 4 and like it, but well, suse screwed the base system. It does not turn my laptop off, it does not set disk APM correctly, X crashes. Ubuntu works like a charm...
<Failican> anyone know any good programming programs for beginners for free?
<_2> jj_ "ubiquity" the installer for ubuntu would automaticly start the partitioner "gparted" and allow you to resize/rework your partitions...
<fearful> Is there a work around child_rip error on amd64 without having to boot acpi=off?
<JJ_> sweet so i just run s's  sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point/dir/ then it will do the rest for me
<_2> fearful sysctl maybe ???    idk.
<sprung> Failican, You haven't given any specifics of what language you wish to program in, or what you are attempting to develop, so unless you have more specific criteria, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=programming+in+linux
<daedaluz> AlbertoP, suse didn't connect through my cellphone without screwing around in yast.
<Pici> JJ_: no, you need to boot off the media in some way if you'd like to install Ubuntu Server.
<daedaluz> AlbertoP, also, WINE implication was pretty broken in 11.3
<_2> JJ_ no.  that's just how to mount the iso.     you'll need a lot more help for installing from there
<Pici> !install | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<econdudeawesome> Failican If you'd like to try Python, it's fun
<Clayg> when my screen locks itself do to inactivity, you can still see what is on the screen until you move the mouse, this sort of defeats the purpose, how can i fix this?
<_2> Pici jj_'s claim is that he has 'no way to boot it'
<peepingtom> Clayg what graphics chip/driver do you use?
<dean> does anyone know why my new computer (not this one) won't boot a linux cd? I know the cd drive works cuz I played a music cd on windows
<Beyecixramd> Clayg: this happened to me too. Try without Compiz
<econdudeawesome> Failican it's free, IDLE is a decent IDE, as well as eclipse, or simply using the command line. Distribution either comes with Linux (I think) or can be installed through synaptic
<sprung> JJ_, It sounds to me like you need read the install documentation. Unfortunately, #ubuntu does not have the resources to hold your hand step-by-step when documentation exists that already does that for you.
<Failican> sprung: hm.. ok thanks
<Clayg> peepingtom, how can i tell?
<fearful> Is there a work around child_rip error on amd64 without having to boot acpi=off?
<Beyecixramd> dean: some computers are locked-in to block Linux. Microsoft pays the OEMs to force them to make linux unusable there
<CrayonOfDoom> can anyone link me to a guide on building sub-menus for ubuntu's netboot under pxelinux?
<Pici> sprung: Actually, we'd be happy to step-by-step help him, but there are no options for what he is looking to do
<Clayg> Beyecixramd, compiz not on :(
<tgall_foo> on ubuntu,  how do you find out which package is part of ?    IE ... bin/foo ... like to know what package it is part of it so I can apt-get install it on another box
<dean> Beyecixramd, is there anyway to stop it?..
<_2> and jj_ it would probably be easier to remove the hard drive and install it on a maghine that can boot a cd,  or fix your hardware than to install from an iso within the running system.....
<oneirosFade> Beyecixramd: Do you have a source for that, because I'd like to read it
<peepingtom> clayg: run "lspci |grep VGA" in terminal without quotes, what does it say?
<JJ_> agrreed number 2
<Pici> tgall_foo: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<sprung> Pici, you're the first i've ever heard say anything remotely like that in here but i digress
<Beyecixramd> oneirosFade: read what happened to the Phoenix BIOS owner
<JJ_> thoug i ccan just use vm to run it
<tgall_foo> Pici, thanks!
<Beyecixramd> oneirosFade: with Linux
<JJ_> i suppose it only for testting
<Failican> econdudeawesome: I'm thinking about Python it seems fun ;) and thanks for the awnsers
<Clayg> peepingtom, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
 * _2 says "that's base two" :|
<oneirosFade> Beyecixramd: So, what, just Google for "Phoenix BIOS Microsoft Evil"
<pupuserd7ede2> hello
<Beyecixramd> god damn... oneirosFade www.cyberciti.biz/tips/phoenix-bios-only-works-with-vista.html
<Pici> JJ_: Then that is your best bet.
<Pici> !ot | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<econdudeawesome> Failican it's fairly simple too. Let me post a good tutorial I've been working through the past few days: http://johnstachurski.net/lectures/introduction.html
<Beyecixramd> Microsof  has been doing that with MS-DOS. there were computers which didn't have BIOS and booted directly into MS-DOS, making it unable to boot anything else
<froschi> Beyecixramd: you mean the c64?
<sprung> !ot | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Beyecixramd> :| yeah, offtopic, froschi
<whlspacedude> Suggestions on a Dual Bay External HDD enclosure with Mirror RAID to use on both windows and ubuntu machines?
<sprung> whlspacedude, ##hardware
<^peanut^> d-link!
 * whlspacedude sighs realizing the error of his ways....
<Failican> econdudeawesome: oh thanks, will definetly check it
<peepingtom> Clayg is that a desktop or mobile computer?
<ovnicraft> hi folks, i want to know what user APACHE_RUN_USER from apache2.conf file
<ovnicraft> from what is reading that?
<Clayg> peepingtom, it is a netbook, acer aspire one
<oneirosFade> Beyecixramd: Not that I care for MS and their ways, but all I see here is a bad experience posted on a forum, I don't see any actual report of the aforementioned conspiracy
<^peanut^> ovnicraft: the start up scripts in /etc/init.d/
<Ninjagamer> is there anyway to fix graphical glitches that occur with the time and date?
<^peanut^> Font syle?
<^peanut^> update graphic's driver?
<Ninjagamer> the default
<^peanut^> hmm
<^peanut^> no idea
<Ninjagamer> maybe
<sundar> hi, I have installed Ubuntu within VMware player, and have forgotten both root password and my user password. Is there a way to recover either one? Or, can someone tell the default password requirements so I could what I gave while installing?
<froschi> oneirosFade: it's an obvious conspiracy. denying it will keep you from seeing through the more subtle ones. be careful. i.e. my sonys have *no* linux support ever by sony itself. and sony says: there's *nothing* good in the internet. add 1+1
<cablop> hello people, i got a question, i want to run a self hosted svn but a la sourceforge, that is my registered users access it via web, maybe through apache and they're also able to change their passwords and i can control in a panel who access or not to each repository
<sundar> *so I could _guess_ what I gave
<cablop> can i do that in ubuntu?
<oneirosFade> froschi: Wha?
<MasterOfDisaster> cablop: shooting from my hip, I'd suggest using Trac for this...
<^peanut^> coblop: so you basiclly want to host an svn system but have the bugs go to sourceforge?
<^peanut^> MasterOfDisaster: just what I was going to say =) svn/trac Rocks
<MasterOfDisaster> cablop: I'm not sure though if it fits _all_ of your requirements, but certainly worth a look
<oneirosFade> froschi: Not having company support is not the same as a lockout conspiracy.  I never get direct support when I have to call techs, because I run Ubuntu.
<MasterOfDisaster> cablop: and yes, you can host a Trac system with ubuntu (server) :-D
<^peanut^> colbop: if you have the resources to host your own svn system, then adding trac/svn to it can be fun to setup/manage and maintain... not alot of resources needed really.
<froschi> oneirosFade: it's an obvious conspiracy. denying it will keep you from seeing through the more subtle ones. be careful. i.e. my sonys have *no* linux support ever by sony itself. and sony says: there's *nothing* good in the internet. add 1+1
<oneirosFade> Ohh-kay.  So moving on...
<froschi> oneirosFade: :) .... but nothing more of it. yeah. from now on it would be linux advocacy, not ubuntu support :)
<cablop> trac... but...  don't know if trac allow me to easy set who can access or not to each repository and commit or not... i'm woried of some freelancers accessing other repos in same server... do trac manage that?
<xfce46> easyybutnu
<xfce46> hi
<xfce46> h
<^peanut^> cablop. yes.
<xfce46> a
<xfce46> h
<FloodBot2> xfce46: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xfce46> e
<Ninjagamer> updating drivers!
<Curulin> Hi. I have been running both Vista and Ubuntu on my channel. After an Ubuntu update today, I cannot boot Windows anymore, when I select it the screen goes black for a moment and then I'm back in the GNU GRUB v1.98. Can anyone help me?
<cablop> thanks guys, i;ll give it a look
<xfce46> -q
<xfce46> -q ubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> cablop: you're welcome
<oneirosFade> Talk to you crazy folks later, it's lunch time!
<^peanut^> colbop: check out trac-hacks.org for a ton of plugins to trac to help manage your svn system
<Ninjagamer> brb
<cablop> i got this other suggestion "Subversion Edge" from collabnet, which one is better
<isilion> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<^peanut^> cablop: never tried it. trac/svn from what I've read is by far the best and easiest scm to put together...
<godstar> Is there a UNR room?
<_2> room ?
<abhijit> channel
<^peanut^> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<cablop> i just see trac have more tols... i'll need them in the future but not willing to deal with them now, but i'll give it a try... i'm just afraid, cause i don't know python enough
<godstar> Ubuntu Netbook Remix channel yes
<sebsebseb> hi
<godstar> Ubottu says im in that room.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^peanut^> cablop: I don't know python at all either
<Ninjagamer> back
<cablop> hehe
<^peanut^> cablop: it's a very simple setup yet very powerful
<froschi> well, some other question then: i wanted a dual boot, keeping the earlier installed puppy linux on sda1, that was booting fine from hd via grub on sda. but the 10.4 installer said: 'no other operating systems found' or so. (i accepted, 'cause i know how to restore that) is this generally not seen as bug?
<godstar> Does anyone have Ubuntu installed on a ARM UMPC?
<cablop> i'll try trac for some specific projects... but i think trac is more for issue tracking than svn management,
<iceroot> !anyone | godstar
<ubottu> godstar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tgall_foo> godstar, arm yes ... UMPC no
<cablop> froschi, you can chain the old grub and the new grub
<_2> anyone ever incounter video issues where the display works fine unless you "logout/switch tty's/screen saver comes on/or any other thing that would cause it to change" and all of a sudden you can't see anything.   period.   until reboot.   ?
<^peanut^> cablop. nope, that's the beauty of python. the plugins totally expand what trac and svn can do together. trac and fully manage svn from a gui interface =)
<godstar> tgall_foo: What image do I use? Do you have a link?
<_2> or have a good suggestion about that ?
<cablop> well, now i'm about to format the file system... and as always i get very intrigued in what's the fs that best suit my needs
<peepingtom> _2 with what graphics hardware? check launchpad for ubuntu bugs
<_2> peepingtom intel
<Ninjagamer> graphical glitch fixed... for now. it was happening on and off.
<froschi> cablop: uhu, yeah, that would have been another option, if the new grup saved the old mbr. did it? well, anyway, why is *that* not a tickable option while installing?
<peepingtom> another guy was in here 20min ago regarding that
<peepingtom> _2 I say you should file something at launchpad
<^peanut^> cablop: I spent about 3 months researching the best setup for a new eningeering project that was happening in my department. They wanted SVN, I wanted something to easily manage it. =) my setup really is simple and I can do most anything with it
<peepingtom> _2 also check your logs using the gnome log viewer
<_2> peepingtom sure it wasn't me... ?   i have asked several times,  but with little or no response.
<^peanut^> cablop: so good luck... =) let me know how it turns out
<sentry> I need some help with reinstalling lucid
<cablop> i'm about to choose from ext3, ext4 and reiserfs.... well, i think ext3 is the best of them, and if that btrfs came this is the way to switch to it, ext4 makes me worry about data lose... and inconsintencies, an also... well, reiserfs had a nice place in the past, but now some dark clouds hang over it...
<_2> peepingtom logs don't really have anything that indicates that the system is aware of the problem.   i.e.  the system probebly thinks it's working fine.
<fearful> Is there a work around child_rip error on amd64 without having to boot acpi=off?
<peepingtom> _2 you could try bleeding-edge intel drivers
<peepingtom> from the xorg edgers ppa
<cablop> froshi, read the manual of grub2 they say how to chain installing the old grub and it auto chains
<godstar> How can I install Ubuntu on an ARM device?
<peepingtom> _2 because its pretty much certainly an issue with your intel graphics driver
<_2> peepingtom i even tried using vesa driver...    i'm kinda wondering if the monitor may not like running at max rez max refresh...
<sentry> can i reinstall 10.04 without using iso and loosing data
<cablop> froschi: afaik you just ned to install the old grub without removing the new one and it just auto chain it... i'll do thigns that way, so i could keep a simple grub for emergency issues until i get used to the new one
<svierz> hi all
<_2> and wondering why xorg defaults to max everything anyway....
<peepingtom> is it a laptop? I dont think LCDs really freak out with timing like CRTs did
<^peanut^> godstar: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<cablop> godstar like a netbook?
<_2> peepingtom no, desktop with crt
<peepingtom> _2 is it a laptop?
<godstar> ty ^peanut^
<froschi> cablop: you mean *reinstall* the old grub? or are we talking about grub1/grub2 here?
<^peanut^> godstar: np...good luck
<godstar> cablop: tablet
<peepingtom> _2 well with a crt, if the problem was your CRT you'd probably hear/see it, wouldnt you? does the CRT go into power save mode?
<godstar> cheers
<^peanut^> =)
<_2> no it just blanks peepingtom
<sentry> fuck it nevermind
<^peanut^> !lang
<peepingtom> _2 well you could try bleeding edge stuff here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa  or xswat xupdates for older intel drivers
<peepingtom> you can easily uninstall it with ppa-purge when you're done
<peepingtom> I wish they had a PPA of only drivers, but it isn't updated so you're stuck with all this other bleeding-edge stuff
<Daekdroom> peepingtom, they do have a PPA with drivers-only
<_2> hmmm why would it be the driver though, on an older intel card, and also do the same with vesa driver...   ?
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<peepingtom> clayg if you're still here you can try this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa and see if it works, uninstall with ppa-purge when youre done experimenting
<peepingtom> Daekdroom: an updated one?
<Clayg> peepingtom, ill give it a go, thanks
<_2> peepingtom i'll give it a shot.  thanks for the ToD on this.
<Daekdroom> peepingtom, it has ati and openchrome drivers for lucid
<godstar> btw there's an arm channel in case anyone asks
<godstar> #ubuntu-arm
<Spaztic_One> How do I change system sounds to user defined files (not change sound themes or to "built-in" sounds) and how do I change the loading / splash screen for the OS? Running Lucid.
<peepingtom> Daekdroom we're talking about intel, though
<Daekdroom> peepingtom, ah.
<cablop> H__ yes, oi've choosen ubuntu, i used the apche svn stack in the past and i liked it, but i'm planning to go one step further as long as my projects are becomming more challenging
<cablop> froschi: yes, i'm talking about grub 1/2... there's a guide to replace grub2 ith grub1, but one stage leave both grubs chained, then you can leave them that way until you get used to grub2 and decide to wipe grub1
<karmst> This is really starting to tick me off
<cablop> but i'n my opinion grub2 has one failure, they set the grub2 files inside one of the operative systems, and from my point of view a bootloader must be INDEPENDENT of what's installed on the system and able to reside in it's own partition
<sundar> Hi. I forgot the password of my Ubuntu VM installlation. What can I do?
<karmst> all I want is a public share that is accessbile to windows domain clients
<peepingtom> sundar: as it boots, hold shift and boot into recovery mode
<cablop> sundar, it deends on the version, bu google for a way to enter as root with no password
<peepingtom> then use passwd to change the user's password
<ZykoticK9> sundar, see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword to reset a password
<froschi> cablop: well, i'll never get used to 2.... didn't even fully grasp 1... well, in my case, the 'old' and 'new' grub both are 2 i think... and the 2nd (buntu) install could've recognized the 1st and import it's menu.lst. or not?
<oCean_> cablop: don't tell people to go google
<cablop> godstar i think you can get the netbook installer and give it a try
<karmst> I've been stuck on this for over an hour now
<karmst> absolutely ridiculous
<cablop> oCean_: i don't want to send people to google, but i emembered i searched it in the past when i needed the same thing
<cablop> but that depends on the version
<cablop> so i just pointing to the fact i got the solution in that place two years ago
<^peanut^> karmst: if the folder you are tryin to share owned by u?
 * resno looks around
<^peanut^> is*
<brian-> I am running ubuntu with kernel 2.6.32-23, how do i update the kernel?
<karmst> yes
<godstar> cablop: gonna try that now bbl
<karmst> I installed Samba
<^peanut^> karmst: ok, go into "Computer" on your desktop or from the "Places" menu
<cablop> it's something like booting linux with just one user mode and no password, then you log as root, then go to shell and create a pasword for root, then log in a normal environment and set a new password for your user, i ican't rememeber the rest of the details, but that's how i did,
<^peanut^> karmst: oh, are you talking about a smb server share? or the one through the ubuntu desktop?
<peepingtom> brian: what kernel do you want to upgrade to?
<karmst> I just need it to be accessible by windows clients
<anirvana> I want to sniff the traffic for an application on ubuntu? How to do it?Need help :)
<karmst> I was trying to setup Samba
<brian-> peepingtom: Is there a newer kernel then what i have?
<karmst> but something doesn't allow for public connections through it
<cablop> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<^peanut^> karmst: well, you can do all the file sharing right from the GUI
<karmst> so I can remove samba
<karmst> and just use ubuntu?
<cablop> well, now i'm unsure what file system to use
<peepingtom> brian: not in Ubuntu Lucid. Canonical makes modifications to the kernels that it compiles. You can use the latest builds, but won't be able to use any proprietary drivers
<^peanut^> open up your "Places" menu, then choose Home, then the folder you want to share. Right click and choose "Sharing options"
<brian-> peepingtom: Okay, thanks. I wasn't sure because i have an android phone and my kernel is 2.6.34 on there, wasn't sure if that just worked with android or not. Thanks
<^peanut^> karmst: you could still use samaba. there should also be a gui for that as well.
<sundar> peepingtom, ZykoticK9: thanks a lot, recovery mode worked like a charm. :)
<^peanut^> samba*
<peepingtom> ;)
<NightDragon> hey guys
<NightDragon> quick question
<NightDragon> i am looking for a way to install windows on client computers with PXE , using a ubuntu box as my server
<peepingtom> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<froschi> ^peanut^: well, apropos, 'share files overt the network' 'this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed' <- gah? where is the button to install those?
<NightDragon> peepingtom: read that a little bit closer
<oCean_> peepingtom: that is not relevant
<sprung> Where is a url that  is the list of the !commands used in here?
<karmst> ok
<^peanut^> karmst: if you open up Ubuntu Software center, do a search for samba, and install the first 2 samba packages listed
<karmst> now how do I enable guest access?
<Pici> !brain | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<peepingtom> it shows how to install TFTP servers :(
<karmst> guest acess is grayed out
<karmst> access*
<froschi> ^peanut^: and the help doesn't tell the packages' names either
<^peanut^> karmst: from the sharing options to share a folder I'm not really sure.
<sprung> ^peanut^, if you're setting up windows networking on linux, it can be quite confusing for the novice. If you need help, be sure to check out #samba
<^peanut^> froschi: if you install the 2 samba packages from the software center that I mentioned above, then run the samba configuration app from system tools, you should be good to go
<abhijit> karmst, see if there is any option in syatem=>admin=>users and groups for enabling guest
<footprint> help register
<^peanut^> sprung: yea... =) I've walk this road many a time =)
<abhijit> footprint, type /help register for more information join #freenode
<^peanut^> ubuntu has made it pretty easy
<Pici> !register > footprint
<ubottu> footprint, please see my private message
<froschi> ^peanut^: well, the help says, it's exported via webdav, which i would like to use very much for some days for other reasons. is this still via samba? not apache+webdav or so?
<abhijit> oh sorry footprint its /msg nickserv help register
<froschi> ...if it's not a 'button is missing' kinda bug, it's a doc's book i think...
<^peanut^> froschi: webdav and samba having nothing to do with each other. Web dav as the name implies is a web service run from apache
<peepingtom> NightDragon do you have a copy of WinPE or are you hoping for an open source replacement?
<froschi> ^peanut^: rite, that's what i said :) to i seem to have to install that... just wouldn't know that as a noobi
<NightDragon> peepingtom: i can probably get it. Where is it located?
<^peanut^> froschi: sorry man. I may have missed something you said
<karmst> no
<karmst> no options
<NightDragon> (i'm guessing in a windows server CD folder somewhere)
<Jigal> how do i install eclipse in 10.04?
<^peanut^> ubuntu software center
<joona> Hey, sorry if I'm interrupting, but I keep getting segmentation faults when I try to launch Synaptic or Fusion Icon or Compiz settings manager :(
<Jigal> ^peanut^: doesnt go
<cablop> Jigal: my prefeed method is to decompress the eclipse file in the opt folder
<sprung> joona, are you running as sudo?
<ZykoticK9> Jigal, i'm under the impression you need to add the Partner Repo and add Sun's (Oracle's) Java for Eclipse to work correctly.  Just remember people chatting about it - don't use it myself.
<cablop> i fdon;t like the eclipse packaged in the repos, it's harsd for you to configure more than one eclipse setup as many evelopers do
<joona> yeah
<craigbass1976> Anyone know why the livecd would be prompting me to install proprietary drivers, but a fresh install isn't
<^peanut^> Jigal: have you run apt-get update lately? I see it and when I do a search for eclipse in the usc
<sprung> joona, paste the full error to pastebin
<sprung> !pastebin | joona
<ubottu> joona: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joona> It
<nkei0> is there any way to grow a partition without moving it in gparted?
<cablop> Jigal, using the repo eclipse just kepp you with just one version of it... and eclipse don't need os integration,it depends on your needs
<avg_guy> how would i do a clean install of firefox ? like purge firefox so to speak
<peepingtom> NightDragon: no idea, but you can definitely use pxelinux and a tftp server on linux as you could on Windows, it's making the window image that's a new skill
<sllide> is there something like ollydbg for windows?
<joona> @sprung, It's nothing special but just a plain "Segmentation Fault"
<peepingtom> http://www.wiul.org/   you know this was the third hit on google for "windows pxe install"
<cablop> avg_guy: current ubuntu has the exra integration through a firefox ubuntu plugin or something, just remove that plugin
<sprung> nkei0, gparted should grow your partition, given that it is on the same drive and it has space to do so
<NightDragon> peepingtom: wouldn't i more or less just want to have some sort of PE enviro that will have an installation CD mounted?
<joona> debsum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466082/
<ZykoticK9> avg_guy, be sure to move/rename the settings in your home folder (even purge doesn't touch these!), probably ~/.mozilla/firefox
<^peanut^> cablop: not sure but I think ubuntu would perfer for people to use the packages that are somewhat supported by ubuntu. I've seen other people in here in the past have users un-install the eliscpe package that wasn't installed via the repos
<nkei0> sprung: Yeah, i've attempted it once before, however, it failed right at the end...  I'm thinking the grow goes okay, but the move is failing, and when it does it reverts back to how it was.
<sprung> joona, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sprung> nkei0, and it gives no error messages or warnings about why it reverts?
<danpwright> evening all...new Ubuntu user here, looking for some assistance with a wireless connection problem I am having
<danpwright> anyone got 5 mins?
<nkei0> sprung: let me check the details that i saved, even though i didn't see anything
<abhijit> !ask | danpwright
<ubottu> danpwright: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danpwright> Ok!
<joona> I'm running 10.04
<joona> Kubuntu
<sprung> !kubuntu | joona
<ubottu> joona: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<danpwright> I have Ubuntu 10.0.4 installed on an iBook G3: I can access the internet through wired ethernet, and I can see the wireless network I have, but when I put the password in, it searches and then just asks again and won't connect.  Any ideas?
<joona> The guys at #kubuntu told me to come here
<sprung> !patience | danpwright
<ubottu> danpwright: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joona> because Synaptic is a Gnome program or something
<nkei0> sprung: I get two error messages on the details: move filesystem to the left  01:19:57    ( ERROR ) and copy 49090560 sectors using a blocksize of 256 sectors  01:19:43    ( ERROR ) 43701760 of 49090560 copied Error while reading block at sector 383112704
<danpwright> thanks ubottu
<sprung> nkei0, You may have bad sectors on your hard disk.
<ZykoticK9> danpwright, do you happen to know if you can connect to unencrypted wireless networks?  Common problem - not sure if it applies to your hardware/setup.
<ubuntu__> danpwright, ubottu is bot....
<nkei0> sprung: Am I going to need to create a new partition table?
<joona> danpwright, have you tried connecting via console?
<danpwright> Tried removing the WEP password to unencrypted: not luck
<danpwright> no idea how to connect using console, joana
<danpwright> joona*
<anirvana> I want to sniff the traffic for an application on ubuntu? How to do it?Need help :)
<nkei0> anirvana: wireshark i think is a good app for that if i remember right
<cablop> ^peanut^: well, that's true, but in fact eclipse is configured per user, not per station, i was using it for years and i clearly know it, you just decompress it in windows and start using it, it's the same elsewhere, how yto install some plugins in eclipse? you just decompress them inside the eclipse folder... so one way or another you'll end breaking the eclipse in ubuntu
<^peanut^> anirvana: yea, wireshark
<joona> danpwright, try to open console and say: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (your network's ESSID/name)
<ZykoticK9> anirvana, you might want to check out wireshark -as nkei0 also suggested ;)
<sprung> nkei0, No. please be patient, I am typing.
<cablop> in fact eclipse in ubuntu is splited accross many folders, making really hard to add a new plugin to it
<anirvana> sure
<joona> danpwright, then sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed (your encryption key)
<danpwright> I get no such device
<joona> no wlan0
<joona> =
<joona> *?
<cablop> i also use three eclipse at the same time, one for php, another for jee and a plain old eclipse with visual editor... i just compress e compres them or move their folders between OS installs or just move them to a new computer and carry all plugins and settings, it's easier
<danpwright> Confused here too...but the wireless can see the network
<abhijit> sprung, why you told him to keep patince? As per I see he only aksed once? correct me if I am wrong?
<_gpg_> hi
<joona> danpwright, do sudo iwconfig
<joona> then paste the output here: paste.ubuntu.com
<joona> and share the link
<^peanut^> cablop: wow, far to much work to setup and deal with that for me. my engineers are mostly hardware (fpga/dsp/asic) or software C++/php/perl guys. and the very basics work very well for them =)
<andrewe> Hi, are there any binaries for VDPAU for Ubuntu?
<andrewe> E.g. for mplayer, mythtv?
<sprung> abhijit, Thank you for your concern, he jumped to questioning whether he should format his drive and I didn't want him to do anything rash.
<^peanut^> imho: eclipse is bloat ware. but I do find that alot of people like it. =)
<abhijit> sprung, I am takling about danpwright
<cablop> dunno ^peanut^ i was using the same eclipse i setted up four or more years ago and i have reinstalled windowes 4 or 5 times with no need to recreate that eclipse in all that time :P
<joona> andrewe: I believe so, you shoud try using something like synaptic or kpackagekit (on KDE) to find the package
<sprung> abhijit, Thank you for your concern about yet another person I am chatting with, you certainly are showing a lot of concern. I did so because he repeated in less than a minute.
<sprung> abhijit, Do I have your permission to continue yet, or are you going to show some more concern
<abhijit> sprung, danpwright diddnt reapted his question. he asked only once. just have a look at logs
<andrewe> joona: I use aptitude, but there are no packages for mplayer of mythtv that contain vdpau support
<wabash> Can anyone tell me why 64-bit is not recommended for most users?
<joona> andrewe: or then write this to console: "sudo apt-get install (your package)"
<joona> or apt-cache search (package search keyword)
<andrewe> s/of/or/g
<abhijit> sprung, hmm you continue.........
<cablop> in my opinion, as long as eclipse won't integrate with the operative system you don't really need to force a fake integration on it that would make your life harder
<^peanut^> sprung: abhijit, please, stop
<sprung> abhijit,  oh i see you are here to show some more concern. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, I will discuss it with you there.
<peepingtom> wabash: because flash requires a wrapper that makes it horribly unstable
<sprung> !offtopic | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joona> hmm
<whlspacedude> How would i monitor the condition of an External Raid enclosure in Ubuntu?
<wabash> peepingtom: Flash the only reason?
<peepingtom> wabash: it is for me ;)
<andrewe> joona: mplayer pretends to support vdpau (with -vo vdpau), but the CPU tells me otherwise.
<joona> hmm..
<andrewe> and vdpauinfo returns some information.
<cablop> peepingtom: nowadays flash runs wrapped, no matter os or browser
<sprung> nkei0, you need to run badblocks. sudo badblocks -nvs /dev/yourdevice
<peepingtom> cablop: not with nspluginwrapper it doesnt
<joona> andrewe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625
<nkei0> sprung: Do i need to be in a live environment to do that?
<cablop> i was using the latest firefox on windows and it always looks like running inside something called plugin-container
<jigal> getting this error http://pastebin.com/QcpvVRBb  when trying to install eclipce through usc
<sprung> nkei0, yes
<joona> danpwright, is the wireless working?
<cablop> i think ff 3.6.x changed it
<danpwright> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466092/
<peepingtom> the nvidia vdpau multimedia PPA is pretty nice:, andrewe https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia
<danpwright> that's what I get
<nkei0> sprung: Should I do that on the partition that I'm trying to grow or on the unallocated space?
<nkei0> sprung: nevermind dumb question
<sprung> nkei0, since you've got bad blocks, I'd check everything
<peepingtom> andrewe: also this gives you the latest version of the nvidia driver with vdpau https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<sprung> nkei0, well, MAYBE have bad blocks
<YoJack> kernel build where do i go for that ?
<peepingtom> cablop nspluginwrapper allows the loading of 32bit plugins on 64bit machines
<YoJack> #/j kernel
<Spaztic_One> can compiz and all associated packages be removed? I forget what parts I had added and am trying to remove it completely, but don't want to fubar my installation.
<peepingtom> it works admirably but it still makes flash crash a LOT
<andrewe> joona: thanks for that link, I already got that. Unfortunately, it didn't solve my problem.
<nkei0> sprung: Currently, I'm trying a resize/move operation that's a little less work on the system right now.  Instead of trying to add 75gig I only told it to add 25 and i'm going to see how that works.
<sprung> peepingtom, flash crashes a lot anyway :)
<cablop> oh
<danpwright> joona, I assume it is working as it can see the network
<peepingtom> well flash under nspluiginwrapper currently has that horrible bug that doesnt allow you to click on flash elements
<andrewe> joona: probably because in the forum they don't use Lucid.
<^peanut^> nkei0: shrunk my 250gb disk from 250 to 80gb and it took about 1 1/2 hours. so I
<cablop> going with ext3... i got no answer here so i guess ext4 is not that popular enough
<sprung> nkei0, Right, but let me explain to you the problem. It's crashing because when gparted is doing the resize or move operation, the program terminates because it encounters what it believes may be a bad sector on your hard drive. Let me know if you understand that part.
<^peanut^> I'd think it should go pretty fast for ya
<jigal> getting this error http://pastebin.com/QcpvVRBb when trying to install eclipce through usc
<wabash> Where can I get all releases? I need to find info for 9.10.
<john38> Anybody know how to run wvdial
<sprung> ^peanut^, usually true but he's encountering sector errors that are crashing gparted
<nkei0> sprung: Yeah, i do, i was just saying that it'll have to wait until that finishes.
<^peanut^> sprung: doh, bad blocks. not good. how about reboot with a live cd, then fsck partitions?
<sprung> ^peanut^, that would be the next thing i was going to recommend
<nkei0> ^peanut^: I'm on a livecd now.
<vBm|ubuntu> on wiki about HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasGenius i see that my cam (Genius 321c) is not supported ... but it was tested with 8.10 ... anything i could try maybe to see if it'll work with some "tweaks" or whatnot on 10.04 ?
<^peanut^> sprung: ok sorry for buttin in.
<john38> Anybody know how to run wvdial
<ZykoticK9> peepingtom, see if this helps for flash http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<^peanut^> brb
<Spaztic_One> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<andrewe> peepingtom: my nvidia driver seems to be ok, I ran qvdpautest successfully
<sprung> ^peanut^, no go ahead
<cablop> bye people, see you next time, need to restart
<peepingtom> ZykoticK9 thanks but Ive tried that AND the modified version of nspluginwrapper that enables that hack for only the flash plugin
<danpwright> hmmm....joona isn't around...anyone else to look at my paste above?
<riktking> hi, have just changed over to a 64bit system, but have 32bit ubuntu, any way i can upgrade between them or is a fresh install needed?
<peepingtom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407/comments/284
<peepingtom> riktking: fresh install needed
<terry> Where can I find info on installing 32bit applications on 64bit system?
<peepingtom> riktking: you can save your home directory, though
<riktking> peepingtom, thats what i thought, does it make a massive difference?
<slidinghorn> john38, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer
<terry> In other words, "multilib".
<peepingtom> riktking: youre the 4th guy to ask in 15min......yeah but it REALLY makes a bg difference if you have more than 4gb of ram
<erUSUL> terry: install ia32-libs; hope for the best ?
<peepingtom> for high-performance stuff that crunches longer numbers, there is a difference
<peepingtom> so for rendering and emulators and stuff like that
<riktking> peepingtom, only have 1.5 g lol, cant afford much more, only use it as a LAMP server, bit of media serving, nothing much more than that
<ZykoticK9> terry, check out getlibs - it will be your best friend for 32bit compatibility for libraries!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<peepingtom> no stay 32bit then
<terry> erUSUL: Thanks. But sounds like it's not all that realiable?
<riktking> lol peepingtom thanks for you help
<ugliefrog> i get this message when i try and restart -- system policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in -- is someone else hacking me?
<terry> ZykoticK9: Tnx
<erUSUL> terry: i only tried with games and such
<sprung> nkei0, also try fsck -a
<danpwright> Not trying to get in trouble for reposting a question, but anyone any idea why I can't connect to a wireless network I can see? Apologies
<nkei0> sprung: cool, thanks
<nforced> Hi. I have geforce 8200 gpu and nforce chipset which I can't get working under ubuntu. forcedeth driver doesn't work, any suggestions?
<peepingtom> danpwright you should check the mac forum at ubuntuforums.org
<slidinghorn> danpwright, sounds like a driver problem...are you using ndiswrapper?
<nforced> please, help
<subone> I performed `convert *.png "Elfen Lied - Volume 11.pdf"` on 228 png images and all of my memory and swap space was used up and the process killed itself. Why did this happen? How can I do this more efficiently?
<danpwright> how do I install ndiswrapper?
<danpwright> slidinghorn, no idea what that is!
<slidinghorn> danpwright, oh, you're on a mac...I'm pretty sure ndiswrapper only handles windows wireless drivers
<danpwright> very new to this
<slidinghorn> !wireless | danpwright sorry, but I think this is the best I can do -
<ubottu> danpwright sorry, but I think this is the best I can do -: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<peepingtom> ndiswrapper will not work on PPC computers
<danpwright> thanks!
<peepingtom> check ubuntuforums!
<slidinghorn> danpwright, as peepingtom said, you should also check the forums for more info :)
<daniele> ciao
<danpwright> thanks....already tried there, looks like Ubuntu isn't the system for me...everything works apart from that, but no wireless = no Ubuntu.  Thank you for the help though!  Take care
<nforced> Hi. I have nvidia geforce 8200 gpu and nforce chipset which I can't get working under ubuntu. forcedeth driver doesn't work, any suggestions?
<nforced> (10.04 lts)
<manday> why is the linux kernel called vmlinux and not bzimage? And why is there one in /boot and one in / ???
<bandeira> hi there. i have an old computer and i'm looking for some tasks to it. i've figured out two of them: printing and sharing files.. would you guys recommend me which version of ubuntu: desktop or server? i'm interested about learning server administration.
 * sebsebseb is back
<peepingtom> nforced: you have 2 separate problems I think, your nforce chipset and your geforce
<peepingtom> can you see ANY video?
<peepingtom> does nouveau work?
<peepingtom> bandeira: use ubuntu server if you won't be hooking a monitor up to it
<nforced> peepingtom: yeah, why not?
<peepingtom> nforced: well why can't you install nvidia graphics drivers?
<peepingtom> nforced: are you sure you even need to install restricted drivers for nforce? Your audio doesn't work already?
<Beyecixramd> I can't write accents, in OpenOffice Writer, Lucid, why?
<nforced> peepingtom: will it help with my internet?
<nforced> i didn't checked it
<nforced> (audio)
<manday> why is the linux kernel called vmlinux and not bzimage? And why is there one in /boot and one in / ??? Is the one in /boot the actual kernel while the one in / is the executable?
<nforced> but I see that I have problems with forcedeth driver
<nforced> or I can't properly configure it... by ifconfig or so
<nforced> peepingtom: when I download and install nvidia drivers, it will install graphics and also ethernet driver for kernel??
<erUSUL> manday: the one in / is a link
<peepingtom> nforced: no
<peepingtom> nforced: click system-> administration -> hardware drivers
<peepingtom> install the restricted nvidia drivers
<manday> erUSUL: thats an easy explanation
<peepingtom> nforced: that is for graphics only
<Beyecixramd> why can't i type accents with OpenOffice in Lucid? i can't believe this......
<manday> erUSUL: know why its vmlinux and not bzimage?
<peepingtom> nforced: the forcedeth thing is a completely different issue, those drivers are open source
<ascheel> This is a REALLY crappy "article" for comparison, but can SOMEONE tell me what UI is being used in the Ubuntu screenshot?  http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/windows_or_ubuntu?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<nforced> peepingtom: I am doing something like that: when I boot up ubuntu 10.04, then I type in console: sudo ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.0.100 (my address), and also: route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<SteveDreams> Hello, I am running lucid, I have installed a custom WM, and have created an .xinitrc (+x) and symlinked ~/.Xsession to it, but gdm won't put "Xsession" in the session popup, any ideas?
<nforced> and my internet connection still doesn't works, even internally
<nforced> peepingtom: ^
<ZykoticK9> mandara, i think bzimage means it's been bzipped, while vm must mean something else...
<^peanut^> aschello: which screenshot? the left or right one?
<nforced> yeah, I know it's opensource
<ascheel> peanut, the Ubuntu one.
<peepingtom> nforced: are you not using networkmanager for a reason? I thought this was a desktop machine
<Beyecixramd> ascheel: that's the Dell Ubuntu netbook interface
<^peanut^> aschello: that looks like the netboot remix
<ascheel> Beyecixramd: it's dell specific?  weak.
<Beyecixramd> ascheel: you will only get it if you buy a Dell netbook
<erUSUL> manday: why does the name imports so much. i guess it lost the bzimage name when the hability to *B*oot from floppy disks was lost as well ...
<Seppoz> hello, how can i mount an windows file share with password protection in command line?
<pting> do you guys use xchat or empathy for an irc client?
<nforced> peepingtom: yeah, that's desktop machime
<Beyecixramd> ascheel: yeah, well i have one, and it's pretty cool. But i replaced Ubuntu with Meego, tho
<ascheel> peanut, the netbook remix uses the netbook-launcher and it organizes it to the left and overrides the other gnome interface settings, so I can't use that one.
<andrewe> Can someone confirm that launchpad.net is down for lucid?
<manday> erUSUL: but is it in bzimage format?
<^peanut^> aschello: or, its an app running the forground under lucid
<ascheel> Beyecixramd: bah...  oh well.
<andrewe> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<andrewe>   404  Not Found
<nforced> peepingtom: I'm just a slacker more than ubunter...
<peepingtom> nforced: why are you using ifconfig to configure the network then? You should use network manage, you can use your mouse instead of typing a bunch of stuff
<peepingtom> it's in the "system tray"
<andrewe> Or is my source.list broken?
<erUSUL> manday: what is bzimage format? nowadays the kernel is a compressed elf executable afaik
<SteveDreams> Hello, I am running lucid, I have installed a custom WM, and have created an .xinitrc (+x) and symlinked ~/.Xsession to it, but gdm won't put "Xsession" in the session popup, any ideas?
<dancrew32> how do I duplicate a file from cli?
<whlspacedude> cp
<Seppoz> cd file file
<jeremyb> cp -p file1 file2
<webPragmatist> what reasons would there that ssh would take forever to ask for auth?
<Seppoz> *cp
<ZykoticK9> dancrew32, "cp file1 file2"
<^peanut^> dancrew32: cp "filename.txt" "filename1.txt"
<dancrew32> sweet, thanks all
<^peanut^> np
<peepingtom> haha
<erUSUL> webPragmatist: it si not responding and the client is about to timeout ?
<jeremyb> anyone know how i find pendulum or where she lives? (or even a TZ)
<webPragmatist> erUSUL: i think so
<yitz_> How does /etc/cron.weekly get scheduled? Is that running one week after the modtime or something?
<jeremyb> yitz_: i think there's an entry for it in /etc/crontab (run-parts maybe)
<switch> muhahaha
<nkei0> sprung: when i do "fsck -a" it just gives me a version number of fsck i think
<yitz_> Ah. Nice. Thanks, jeremyb
<craigbass1976> maybe I'm numbing it.  scp file user@192..../home/user/   Is there something wrong with the syntax?
<^peanut^> nkeio: fsck -a /dev/sda#
<nkei0> ^peanut^: ahh thanks.
<^peanut^> craigbass1976: that looks fine
<jeremyb> ^peanut^: any idea about pendulum?
<Crazyguy> craigbass1976, scp file <user>@<address>:<location
<yitz_> I can't figure out why this scrip it running now when it should be ran during the weekend in middle of the night...
<switch> anyone here familiar with cpanel?
<^peanut^> jeremyb: no sorry man.
<jeremyb> k, thanks
<switch> or anyone here a hosting guru
<^peanut^> craigbass1976: yea your missing a : on the remote path and the server
<CrayonOfDoom> I'm attempting to create a nested menu selection for ubuntu's netboot.  Is there a guide somewhere on how to configure menus in the boot-screens directory for the netboot?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | switch
<ubottu> switch: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^peanut^> switch: check out #cpanel
<kopf> is there a guide for installing readline on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> kopf: realine is installed in ubuntu... bash ( and other programs) needs it
<erUSUL> !search readline
<ubottu> Found:
<erUSUL> !find readline
<ubottu> Found: ledit, lib64readline5, lib64readline5-dev, lib64readline6, lib64readline6-dev (and 19 others)
<yitz_> Even better, the crontab runparts only runs if test -x /usr/sbin/anacron fails, so cron shouldn't be running the script and anacron doesn't seem to be up, either... so I don't get what is running this :S
<switch> ok. well basically im running cpanel hosting box and i have secured things yet i see that users are managing to upload scripts to the temp file and iv set the temp file as noexec yet there are scripts in there that are still executing
<kopf> erUSUL: ok.. i'm getting http://pastebin.com/hRGLKiFS when trying to install Wire (no deb of it). Where should I point it to?
<erUSUL> kopf: you need the dev files install libreadline5-dev
<kopf> ok
<erUSUL> i see lucid has libreadline6 too install whatever you see fit
<davidmorable> I have installed 9.10 on a Latitude 6510 and I am unable to connect online using a wired Ethernet connection...any help would be great
<davidmorable> When I click the icon for networks I get the message "No network devices available"
<kopf> erUSUL: thanks for that.
<erUSUL> davidmorable: "ifconfig" shows eth0 ?
<davidmorable> no only shows lo
<sam898889> my computer is crashing at random intervals. i have no idea whats causing it, im using a macbook and running ubuntu 10.04lts  any ideas anyone where i should look ???
<erUSUL> davidmorable: what nic card is this ? « lspci | grep -i net »
<mateobur> hello
<Sketchbag> hello
<davidmorable> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 10ea (rev 05)
<mateobur> microphone doesn't work in skype using ubuntu lucid
<mateobur> any hints ?
<mateobur> it works using the "sound recorder"
<davidmorable> Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<sam898889> my computer is crashing at random intervals. i have no idea whats causing it, im using a macbook and running ubuntu 10.04lts  any ideas anyone where i should look ???
<erUSUL> davidmorable: try this « sudo modprobe e1000e » repeat the « ifconfig »
<webPragmatist> is there a sshd log of sorts?
<tibman> howdy, I hope i am not going to get shot for asking this, but does anyone know which file system is best to use for an old laptop I am installing lucid puppy on: ext3 or ext4?
<erUSUL> davidmorable: no eth0 ? after the modprobe ?
<erUSUL> tibman: ext4 4 > 3 isn't it ?
<tibman> i dont know, I have been readying and in the past some programs wont work with it
<switch> reiser
<sam898889> my computer is crashing at random intervals. i have no idea whats causing it, im using a macbook and running ubuntu 10.04lts  any ideas anyone where i should look ???....
<erUSUL> davidmorable: « dmesg | tail -n20 » do you see any abvious error  ?
<tibman> i imagine it is like x86 vs x64?
<alien_> hi guys
<Ashfire908> How do I move the window controls back to the right?
<alien_> need some help with ipod
<andrewe> hi alien_
<froschi> sam898889: been there yesterday. used memtest86, ripped out one ram, now works :)
<erUSUL> davidmorable: try this (this time no e at the end) « sudo modprobe e1000 »
<Clemens> If I have deleted a file from my Ubuntu machine using shift+delete, is there a way to get it back ? :s
 * lhx NOM NOM!
<erUSUL> !undelete | Clemens
<ubottu> Clemens: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Clemens> ubottu: thnx
<erUSUL> davidmorable: no eth0 ?
<alien_> gconf-editor for the buttons to the rigth
<pipino> ma come cavolo funziona!!??
<tibman> hmm, well thanks anyway
<purvesh> can some one help me to Boot live cd via Pen Drive ?
<alien_> penndrivelinux
<erUSUL> davidmorable: :( maybe the nic is somehow disabled in the bios or something ?
<tibman> <purvesh> what are you trying to boot?
<Ritztech> anyone familar with Expect -f Scripts
<Ritztech> i think its called TCL with expect
<alien_> they have a installer of any linux via usb
<sam_00908> ok computer crashed again.   can anyone help?   im going crazy ~~~
<alien_> anyone with ipod expirience
<neckoox> alien_ no but what is your problem ?
<alien_> my's is not showing in rythmbox
<alien_> it was before
<erUSUL> davidmorable: ok
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tibman> <pervish>?
<neckoox> alien_ hm. i had a weird problem too with my ipod : only 7gig out of the 30 were recognized by ryhtmbox O_o
<purvesh> tibman, actually i had setup. Startup Disk Creator via live cd to my Pendrive but at the time of Booting from Pendrive it is not Booting, so what is the Cause my pendrive company is verbatim 4GB pendrive and i had given 870mb alloted to setup.
<karthee> hi .. after restarting my ubuntu, keyboard is not getting detected .. any help please ?
<alien_> my's wor fine for wile
<kad__> hey!! how to use the dpkg --force-architecture command to force application "Packet tracer" 32-bit to be installed on 64-bit  Ubuntu ? thx
<alien_> but now is not
<purvesh> karthee, it is USB or what ?
<tibman> <pervish> I am not sure why it stopped working, but I can help you re-load it to your pen drive
<karthee> purvesh: its my laptop .. dell
<erUSUL> kad__: it is not aviable in 64 bits ?
<dante123>  putting cdrom writer into an older system......do I use 40 pin IDE cable or 80 or does it make a difference?
<purvesh> karthee, ohk...
<karthee> purvesh:  any ideas ?
<purvesh> tibman, ok... then tell me
<kad__> erUSUL,  no but i check this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881641 , they success to install it using the force-architecture command
<purvesh> tibman, what should i do for that ..
<dante123> reason I ask is because cdrom appears and then disappears under 10.04....also floppy showing up and there is none
<purvesh> karthee, so you are typing via virtual keyboard or what ?
<kad__> erUSUL, i try sudo dpkg --install   --force-architecture PacketTracer-5.3-u.i386.deb  hope it work
<purvesh> karthee, u from india ?
<tibman> <purvish> switch to the private chat
<karthee> purvesh:  yep
<alien_> does ubunty bring all codecs by default
<karthee> purvesh:  i m on another machine .. I am able to ssh to it ..
<alien_> i want to switch from mint to ubuntu 10
<purvesh> karthee, so u also knw that we also have our Own channel :) #ubuntu-in
<gaurav> how i install lamp in my system
<erUSUL> kad__: why not use the procedure in post 6 ? seems safer ( poster 7 says as much )
<karthee> purvesh:  sorry i dont know ..
<kad__> erUSUL, it work out =)
<erUSUL> gaurav: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<tibman> <purvish> first get a program called "unetbootin" here is a link: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kad__> erUSUL, post 6 failed coz Packet tracer only available under 32-bit
<kad__> erUSUL,  anyway thx it work
<erUSUL> kad__: ok
<purvesh> gaurav, use synaptic and go to use Click on edit and select mark Package by Task :)
<purvesh> karthee, it is our ubuntu indian channel
<tibman> <purvish> load the program, then in you take the iso of the program you want to boot live and install it
<bambalam> hi
<bambalam> at all
<purvesh> karthee, about your keyboard so try to go to at Bios at once at the time of restarting press Tab or Del button
<karthee> purvesh:  ohh I see .. thats cool  .. but now I need to get back my keyboard working .. any ideas ?
<tibman> <Purvish> i got to go, good luck
<davidmorable> Any one have any idea how to troubleshoot a missing network device?
<purvesh> tibman, sry ... so what should i do ..
<karthee> purvesh: keyboard is working there .. after ubuntu loads its not working ..
<neckoox> Hey people , i just want to know if some of you have had a problem with evolution and HOTMAIL accounts . Mine doesn't want to authenticate . i've read MS have changed msn protocol in march ...
<corey> cjknudson
<purvesh> karthee, at the time of login screen then also it works ?
<seanscot_> Hello
<karthee> purvesh: No .. it doesnt ..
<seanscot_> Help! :( :(  Run an upgrade to the latest ubuntu and suddenly the mouse and keyboard stopped working!
<liam_> where do i need to go for crunchbanglinuxhelp
<seanscot_> I just turned it off , but after trying to repair install the mouse and keyboard still only worth for about 5 seconds
<erUSUL> !derivatives | liam_
<ubottu> liam_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<seanscot_> Can anyone help? this is distressing!
<purvesh> karthee, ohk... as per my knowledge now i dont have any idea... ya do one thing go to recovery and try some option at there like repair dpkg and other option may be it will help :)
<purvesh> karthee, u r gujarati ?
<stinger05> how do you take the close, maximize and minimize button to the right hand side instead of the left (which is the defualt side for 10.04)
<erUSUL> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<neckoox> seanscot_ : how can you type here then ?
<seanscot_> Cos im on another laptop
<seanscot_> my brothers laptop
<neckoox> seanscot_ : that's a problem ! mouse AND keyboard ? weird
<seanscot_> Yeah
<wizard_> can someone help me with a build from source
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I have a 3G problem with my internet notebook computer which is Toshiba NB200. It seems Ubuntu didn't recognized the built-in modem in my computer. I read a solution but it wasn't easy. Is there a easier solution for solving this problem? Thank you for your help.
<seanscot_> Its gonna leave me with no PC til god knows when :(
<purvesh> karthee, u der ?
<neckoox> seanscot_ : google run  !
<iFrankZ> Good evening, can someone help me? My Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't allows me to use 3D Programs or Games... I need help with this problem, talk me in private if you know something, thanks so much.
<seanscot_> Its kinda a basic thing, i dont get why ubuntu messed this up
<_2> seanscot_ if alt+SysRQ+R will reset the keyboard then ctrl+alt+f1 will take you to a console/tty where you can attempt something like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg"
<seanscot_> I cant use the keyboard though :(
<Paca-Vaca> cdavis, Where is the ".Trush" folder in lucid ?
<_2> seanscot_ ubuntu messed it up, simply because ubuntu is trying far too hard to be idiot proff. and became idiot itself....
<iFrankZ> Can someone help me? I can't turn ON my 3D, I can't even activate the 3D Aceleration, I can give more info. in private cha
<seanscot_> lol word 2
<_2> seanscot_ again,,,  >>> if alt+SysRQ+R will reset the keyboard then ctrl+alt+f1 will take you to a console/tty where you can attempt something like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg"
<_2> seanscot_ the kernel hotkeys might still work.
<Pici> !trash | Paca-Vaca
<ubottu> Paca-Vaca: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<black> hi
<black> could you tell me how to stop a process
<seanscot_> sorry for my stupidity , but how can I do alt+SysRQ+R ?
<black> im new to ubuntu
<seanscot_> Is SysRQ one of the keys ?
<xavierm> black, open a terminal, use "top"
<_2> seanscot_ yes... with print-screen
<erUSUL> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<switch> any webhosting gurus?
<xavierm> black, you'll find all running process
<iFrankZ> Can someone help me? I'm new on Ubuntu 10.04 and I can't use any program & game that needs 3D. I can't even use the 3D Aceleration, please open a private chat if you know something about this, thank you so much.
<black> yeah
<Pici> switch: Please ask your real question and you'll find you'll get an answer.
<xavierm> black, check the id of the process you want to close
<wizard_> can someone help me build install from source please ?
<erUSUL> !pm | iFrankZ
<ubottu> iFrankZ: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ovy> hi
<erUSUL> iFrankZ: what's your graphic card ?
<black> yeah
<black> then#
<black> the
<seanscot_> Just testing xp now
<xavierm> black, press "k" and type the process ID
<seanscot_> on the same machine
<erUSUL> !compile | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<neckoox> xaviern : killall <name of the process> works too does it ?
<erUSUL> pkill is better
<carl0s-> Does anybody know what the GTK / Metacity theme on the Docky wiki screenshots is? See here: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=List_of_helpers
<seanscot_> I was gonna install the latest ubuntu on my other brothers family machine but i think il hold off for now, scary
<black> it tells tat comman not found
<_2> seanscot_ ok.  anyway   remember the kernel hotkeys    alt+SysRQ+......
<wizard_> can someone help me build install from source please ?
<Pici> wizard_: Install what from source? Please ask your question in the channel and all on one line.
<_2> wizard_ they use gentoo for that
<xavierm> black, there's a gui also, under System -> Administration -> System Monitor you can stop process from there too
<erUSUL> iFrankZ: please here; go to Sytem>Admin...>hardware drivers
<seanscot_> il give that a go
<seanscot_> in XP now , everything working fine
<black> ya then
<xavierm> black, select the process you want to kill then click on "End Process"
<wizard_> Pici, I downloaded the program called LMMS this is the information it gives but it wont build from command like note I just opened terminal and typed this mkdir build
<wizard_> cd build
<wizard_> cmake ../
<wizard_> make
<wizard_> sudo make install
<FloodBot2> wizard_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<black> thank you very much :)
<germ86> kark
<erUSUL> wizard_: lmms is on the repositories why compiling from source ?
<Pici> wizard_: lmms is in the Ubuntu Repositories.
<urthmover> basic linux question....how can I see which /dev device a mounted .iso is pointing at when running vmware?
<erUSUL> urthmover: if it is an iso it will be in a /dev/loop? device
<riktking_> move my /home partition and keep geting Could not update ICEauthority file /home/riktking/.ICEauthority errors, is there a fix?
<urthmover> erUSUL: hmm ok I'll try to mount it to a directory  thanks
<erUSUL> riktking_: probably you copied it "wrongly" and messed up the permissions ... make sure the file belongs to you
<riktking_> erUSUL, it happens on boot, how do i set permissions ?
<erUSUL> riktking_: boot into recovery mode (or do it from a livecd )
<_2> riktking_ yes chown -R riktking /home/riktking
<Pici> wizard_: sudo apt-get install lmms    will install it for you, not compilation needed.
<_2> riktking_ errr yes,   sudo chown -R riktking /home/riktking
<erUSUL> riktking_: in recovery mode do « chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser »
<seanscot_> Seems a lot of people are getting this problem.  How long usually do ubuntu take to fix bugs?
<seanscot_> I hope its sorted soon, cos I love using ubuntu
<USERNAME> béke
<Bluh> Is there a flash for Ubyntu, if so which one?
<wizard_> Pici, cheers for that installing now :)
<erUSUL> !flash | Bluh
<ubottu> Bluh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<_2> seanscot_ it's just my openion, but; ubuntu is a bug sense version 6.6
<seanscot_> I see what you mean
<seanscot_> 9 worked ok for me though
<jamil_1> Hello, does empathy use the gnome proxy set in System->preference->networkProxy ?
<cablop> well, i got this error, the ubuntu installer installed the boot loader on the wrong disk... how can i move it to the rfight device? i refer to grub2
<_2> yeah i can get 10.4 to "work" on some machines
<seanscot_> I sympathise with them trying to make it idiot proof though, because microsoft os's are just a pile of shit
<Kaspi> čau
<Kaspi> i mean, hi
<cablop> 10.04 is sadly bloated at some spots
<_2> cablop sudo grub-install /dev/right_device
<godstar> cablop: I think that new UNR is only for ATOM cpu..
<cablop> thanks _2
<_2> cablop that can even be done from a chroot shell if needed
<cablop> _2 i selected the other device from bios and then booted, now i';ll instal in the right place an see what happens
<cablop> how can i remove the bootloader?
<cablop> i just needed that other device for a vm, and of course i'm unwilling to load the os twice...
<_2> grub2 is good.  it's a much needed improvement over grub 0.99
<jamil_1> Or to rephrase what i said, How can I make empathy to use a proxy ?
<_2> cablop ummm over write the "wrong" boot loader with the "right" boot loader is the best way to "remove" a BOOT loader
<Kaspi> I'm looking for help with burning an MDF image to a DVD, which is split into 4 files (thething.mds, thething.mdf, thething.md0, thething.md1), Brasero doesn't seem to handle them all at once. How to?
<cablop> _2 but i need to remove the mbr of the other device
<erUSUL> !iso | Kaspi
<ubottu> Kaspi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> Kaspi: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<MamboKing> hello all
<MamboKing> anyone know what mode provides the best throughput when nic teaming/bonding?
<seanscot_> I posted how great the new Ubuntu was on facebook for my fellow tech work colleages to try it. Now I feel rather foolish. Thanks Ubuntu  lol
<seanscot_> I guess il have no idea when this problem is resolved either.
<MamboKing> seancot: what are you referring to?
<erUSUL> seanscot_: well chances are thy hit no problem given that you hitted them all for them XD statistics are like that
<seanscot_> lol erusrul
<seanscot_> I hope so
<seanscot_> Im still not gonna mention it to them though
<seanscot_> They are all microsoft bastards lol!
<seanscot_> mamboking , im reffering to my keyboard and mouse not working in the new version of ubuntu
<MamboKing> ah
<MamboKing> i thought there was some news or something in regards to its reliability or something
<seanscot_> really?
<MamboKing> i mean by reading your comments
<seanscot_> Will ubuntu release a new stable version or will this just drag on ?
<seanscot_> Ah i see
<ikonia> seanscot_: stable version of what ?
<seanscot_> Lucid Lynx
<iFrankZ> erUSUL: Hola?
<ikonia> seanscot_: it is stable
<seanscot_> lol
<erUSUL> iFrankZ: go to #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> iFrankZ: /join #ubuntu-es
<seanscot_> How can it be stable if so many people arent able to use thier mouse or keyboard?
<ikonia> seanscot_: how many ?
<seanscot_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477859&page=3
<seanscot_> Tons of posts about it , but no definitive solution
<ikonia> seanscot_: have you logged a bug ?
<seanscot_> Tbh ive not , never done it before. How do I go about it?
<ikonia> seanscot_: there are 30 posts, mostly containing 5 people, that's not really "all these people" is it
<ikonia> !bug | seanscot_
<ubottu> seanscot_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<seanscot_> Ikonia , try googling it
<seanscot_> theres more than that thread
<ikonia> seanscot_: and yet no-ones logged or mentioned a bug.....
<seanscot_> No point in just being an apologist just for the sake of it lol
<ikonia> seanscot_: no one is being an apologist
<seanscot_> If it works in 9.10 and suddenly stops working here then it is a problem.
<ikonia> seanscot_: but you're making wild statements that the OS is unstable, which is nonsense, there may be a bug which effects a specific user component, but unless you can find a bug logged for it, how are ubuntu meant to know there is a problem
<seanscot_> the keyboard and mouse still work fine in xp
<seanscot_> Well its just a bit crazy for me that plenty people are having the same problem that they didnt have in 9
<seanscot_> thats a bug
<cablop> what's the prefered seting about repositories?
<ikonia> seanscot_: so instead of making these wild statements, check the bug database to find if a bug has been logged, maybe even a fix, or log a bug so ubuntu know there is a problem and can fix it
<ikonia> seanscot_: plenty ??
<ikonia> seanscot_: how many
<ikonia> seanscot_: a bug is not "unstable"
<cablop> to prefer packages from lucid-updates, or lucid-security?
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nkei0> my mouse doesn't work in the one before lynx
<specter> I got a problem concerning the poulsbo drivers for lucid lynx. Everything is shaking on my Vaio P. Any advise?
<peepingtom> cablop I think its called "pinning"
<seanscot_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+10.04+keyboard+and+mouse+not+working&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&gs_upl=11741%2C281%2C33%2C8%2C73%2C183%2C32%2C1
<peepingtom> cablop http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<ikonia> seanscot_: I didn't ask for a link, I asked for how many people are effected
<seanscot_> I didnt count them , you do the counting if you think it makes any difference
<ikonia> seanscot_: it does make a difference as it effects the priority of the bug
<silverraindog> how do you find the ubuntu backgrounds, if you have set a default one ?
<thune3> seanscot_: my question would be whether this is a function of upgrade, or does the problem also exist when you run 10.04 livecd.
<ikonia> seanscot_: so instead of making false comments in here, I suggest you search the bug database for a known bug, or log a new one
<seanscot_> hey thune, its both
<ikonia> seanscot_: other tests would include stopping X and using GDM to test your mouse on the console, to see if the problem is with ubuntu and your mouse, or your mouse and Xorg
<seanscot_> Upgrade and live cd
<ikonia> seanscot_: as you can see the forum post it is suggested the problem is with the ATI closed source driver, with is nothing to do with ubuntu
<seanscot_> Thats way above my head mate. Ubuntu is idiot proof for idiots like me lol I dont pretend to know jack shit about ubuntu but i like the ethics behind it
<mikeru> so I changed some alsa options in /etc/modprobe.d
<mikeru> and now my computer stops at a _
<ikonia> seanscot_: control your language
<mikeru> blinking underscore
<seanscot_> But how come it wasnt a problem in version 9?
<ikonia> seanscot_: you'll need to log a bug, however checking the supportability/compatability of your video card is always a good idea too
<ikonia> seanscot_: because the ATI drivers have changed and device support has changed
<seanscot_> Yeah. The video card is fine though
<mikeru> is there any kernel command line option to disable alsa?
<thune3> seanscot_: that's the purpose of livecd. if it doesn't work in livecd, there will be some pain to get it to work, or it won't work.
<ikonia> seanscot_: no it's not
<ikonia> seanscot_: the video card controls the interaction with the desktop and the mouse
<mikeru> e.g. vga=791 & noapic & acpi=off, one like alsa=off ?
<ikonia> seanscot_: you've got a problem with your mouse on the desktop, odds are high the video card is "the" problem
<Kaspi> erUSUL: I tried to convert the mdf to iso, but the mdf2iso tool was saying: "thething.mdf is already ISO9660"
<discozohan> Hello. I am trying to install ubuntu from usb, but during the beginning of install it shows me "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?"
<mikeru> Kapsi: try renaming it to thething.iso, if the program says it is it must be
<discozohan> what's wrong here ?
<Songer> hello, how you doing?
<lobito> hello, can someone help me plz with ccsm? I dont find the option to make the title bar of each window transparent
<froschi> uh, is there a way to have that noisy harddisk park (even putting the data integrity at risk on rw-fs's?) and stay down for longer than 10 seconds?
<ikonia> seanscot_: read post #17 in that forum thread, it's quite enlightening
<countley> hello every
<Songer> i just installed carmic but i canno get in, mi monitor goes black
<mikeru> lobito: AFAIK there's no option in compiz to do so. you may use emerald, but nobody makes themes for it anymore
<seanscot_> Well I know that about running the LIVE cd first now, But I guess because I was running a working version of ubuntu already and it asked me to upgrade that it would be ok
<Kaspi> mikeru: my problem is that the mdf is split into 4 files and i can burn only 1 image at a time, which means renaming 1 mdf file wouldn't help me
<Songer> eny help?
<seanscot_> It should let you know that your keyboard or mouse might stop working if you do
<mikeru> Kapsi: use 4 discs ?
<ikonia> seanscot_: thats a reasonable assumption, however hardware support does change, and as Ubuntu has no control over the ATI device support, that could be an issue
<ikonia> seanscot_: ATI is a known problem hardware on any linux platform.
<peepingtom> I've seen this on windows and wonder if there is a linux equivalent: is it possible to temporarily buffer all hard-disk writes to RAM, for example while a laptop is being moved between rooms?
<erUSUL> Kaspi: entonces haz « mv thething.mdf thething.iso » and burn it like that
<Kaspi> mikeru: it is one image - one disc, split into 4 files
<seanscot_> Well thanks for educating me on that ikonia   (not sarcasm)
<seanscot_> what is ATI btw?
<peepingtom> kaspi: search for 2iso in synaptic, lots of converters
<ikonia> seanscot_: if you don't know that sort of thing, it can eat you
<ikonia> seanscot_: you're video card vendor
<peepingtom> ie. mdf2iso
<seanscot_> mines is NVIDIA
<Songer> help ti get in karmi?
<ikonia> seanscot_: are you not the first poster in that thread ?
<Kaspi> peepingtom: I already tried this one, and I was writing it here..
<Songer> mi monitor stop signal and goes black
<seanscot_> Ive not posted anything in the thread yet
<ikonia> seanscot_: do you know (can you) use pastebin ?
<Kaspi> erUSUL: that will burn only that renamed part of the whole image
<seanscot_> would I not need my mouse for it?
<ikonia> seanscot_: before the mouse hangs do you have time to open a web browser and paste some text
<ikonia> seanscot_: can you access a console (does the keyboard still work)
<seanscot_> Ive got a bluetooth chip and mouse which was installed in my previous ubuntu install
<seanscot_> No it just freezes
<ikonia> seanscot_: is your keyboard bluetooth too ?
<peepingtom> seanscott: you can use a softmouse using the numpad.....anyone remember the sequence to activate it?
<ikonia> peepingtom: his keyboard is dead too
<seanscot_> ok its workin gnow
<peepingtom> seanscot: time for a new keyboard, or a crappy temporary  used one so you can use http://nialldonegan.me/2007/08/24/turning-you-number-pad-into-a-mouse-in-linux/
<Songer> help
<seanscot_> shit, hanging again
<ikonia> seanscot_: stop with the language please
<ikonia> seanscot_: is your keyboard also bluetooth ?
<mikeru> so I changed some alsa options in /etc/modprobe.d and now my computer freezes at a blinking underscore _. is there any kernel command line option like acpi=off to disable ALSA?
<Kaspi> Any else ideas?
<peepingtom> mikeru: you can blacklist your sound card's kernel module in /etc/blacklist
<peepingtom> mikeru: although alsa may try to start and then freak out, I dont know
<mikeru> peepingtom: problem is, it freezes. I can't log in.
<Jake2|lucid> just plugged in a USB external floppy. rebooted. Floppy shows in Computer, but no response to double click. ?
<peepingtom> mikeru: can you boot to a recovery session from GRUB?
<mikeru> peepingtom: same thing.
<BigMao> Hi there, after installing Lucid I'm noticing that every time I hit "Ctrl-C" in the terminal, it prints out "^C" .. how do I disable thsi?
<mikeru> already tried that
<peepingtom> mikeru: Boot using a liveCD then and mount your hard disk
<peepingtom> ?
<mikeru> peepingtom: that's exactly what I was trying to avoid :I
<mikeru> :|
<vandu> great greg
<peepingtom> mikeru: you did this to yourself :D
<mikeru> BigMao: normal behavior. Ctrl-C in a Terminal ends a running command. were you trying to copy? in that case, it's Shift-Ctrl-C
<seanscot_> It works for about 10 seconds
<R3cur51v3> Anyone have experience using Crestron Cresnet hardware with a Linux computer?
<peepingtom> but i'd think a recovery session would not load alsa.....maybe it's something else?
<BigMao> mikeru, that's not what I want.  I want to end the running command, but I don't like the "^C" character showing up on the terminal
<davidmorable> My laptop is showing that I have No network devices available after a fresh install
<davidmorable> I can't figure out how to get ubuntu to see my hardware
<iFrankZ> does somebody know how to install 3D on Linux 10.04? I try to use programs in 3D and they don't work, I also type glxinfo | grep -i direct on term and nothing happends T_T
<peepingtom> seanscot:iFrankZ, what video hardware do you have?
<Mirambo> After some updates, perhaps a month or 3 ago the following device doesnt work: It gives a black screen after gdm login, or when the screensaver pops in:  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<peepingtom> hurr
<Kaspi> iFrankZ: how about just "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<mikeru> peepingtom: so sad, yet rather weird. my macbook 5,2 freezes if snd_hda_intel model=mb5 yet works albeit with bad quality when model=mbp3
<iFrankZ> peepingtorn: how can I check it? Sorry for the noob question xD, and glxinfo | grep direct doesn't works x.x
<Mirambo> What can i do to fix the driver / workaround until someone makes an updated intel driver available ?
 * PigeonCluster just got ponged by b-man!
<arooni> how do i do the visual bell from the command line
<iFrankZ> I tried using hardware's controllers but it didn't find anything =(
<PigeonCluster> arooni, if you have everything set to use visual bell, then "echo -e '\a'"
<redsandro> Hi
<peepingtom> iFrankz: lspci |grep VGA
<redsandro> When I sshfs from the terminal in gnome and I exit the terminal, sshfs automatically unmounts. How do I prevent this?
<iFrankZ> peepingtorn: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
<peepingtom> mikeru: sorry, that's annoying! I'm assuming youve checked the mac section of ubuntuforums, I bet it's happened to someone else
<arooni> PigeonCluster, did that, nothing happened
<mikeru> peepingtom: ...not xd. I checked the wiki
<PigeonCluster> arooni, no idea then
<L33TG33KG34R> hey guys
<PigeonCluster> test test
<L33TG33KG34R> quick question: ubuntu 10.04 LTS on Asus T91MT working with full functionality right?
<iFrankZ> peepingtom do you know what should I do for repair this problem? xD My father never used Linux and he doesn't knows how to use it, so he can't fix this problem.
<peepingtom> iFrankZ: You have an R300 series ATI card, you should have 3d support with the open source drivers, 1 sec i'm reading something
<iFrankZ> peepingtorn: Ok, thanks (:
<cvexkeks> Did anyone have a problem with Gwibber? It wont start lately
<Mirambo> Hmm, the current intel driver Ubuntu uses is unusable for the Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset. OR 8xx chips.  Ive read about the issue. Just downgrade to the previous intel driver and all things will be fine! :) Why dont they do that ?
<mikeru> cvexkeks: did you change your font size to #.# ? it won't work with non integer font sizes (rather stupid)
<mikeru> cvexkeks: it also seems to have bugs when the computer comes out of sleep.
<mikeru> gwibber is truly one of the buggiest applications included in ubuntu
<peepingtom> iFrankZ: Here's the deal, ATI has dropped support for r300 series cards with their proprietary driver, that's why you couldn't download one using the "hardware drivers" dialog in Ubuntu
<cvexkeks> didn't change anything
<dolt> hey ubunters
<Mirambo> I have to contantly move the mouse in order to not have to reboot after the screen does black and wont display graphics again.
<neckoox> the bugs that are explained here are sometimes sooooo weird
<dolt> how do i exit the terminal from the '>' symbol?
<Mirambo> I cant set another timeout on the screensaver either, because if i open its gui the screen also goes black :)
<thune3> Mirambo: you might disable screensaver
<iFrankZ> peepingtorn: that means that I can't fix my problem? xD
<peepingtom> iFrankZ: please paste the results of lsmod into this form and give me the link
<Mirambo> thune3: How, if not from the screensaver gui ?
<peepingtom> iFrankZ: No I think there is decent 3d support in the open source drivers
<erUSUL> dolt:  crtl + C
<silverraindog> dolt: ctrl c ?
<wakan> ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> dolt: or finish the command properly and hit enter
<cvexkeks> Gwibber is still in startup, but there is no process in system monitor
<dolt> thanks silver, i'll give that a try and confirm.
<thune3> Mirambo: are you trying the "i915.modeset=1" workaround?
<Mirambo> thune3: Yes, but ive not added that grub line, should i ?
<Intertricity> I installed ubuntu server on an old laptop.. the pcmcia network card worked find during install when it was fetching the timezone- but at login, the card no longer worked
<wakan> bonsoir
<dolt> thanks you too erU
<thune3> Mirambo: it's worth a try. have you tried it and it fixed your issues?
<wakan> est ce que quelqu'un aurai le md5 de cette version d'ubuntu ?
<wakan> Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 « Lucid Lynx » (32bits)
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wakan> Je sais pas si il sait bien téléchargé
<urthmover> how can I change the theme when I run gksudo gedit?
<countley> does anyone know if linux work better on older laptops
<dolt> ctrl + c works!
<dolt> thanks.
<urthmover> countley: to put it simply  yess linux runs better than other operating systems on older hardware
<Mirambo> thune3: Ill add in that grub line and check. So far, with doing all the other things has not helped much. A bit better. This is an IBM NetVista.
<mikeru> urthmover: gksudo gnome-appearance-properties
<j800r> countley puppt linux qouls
<j800r> *would
<urthmover> mikeru: awesome thanks man
<davidmorable> I have tried installing 4 versions of Ubuntu on my new laptop with no success
<countley> ok
<dolt> i love the IRC!!
<dolt> lol
<shiv_> davidmorable, What are the specs of your laptop?
<lobito> someone can help me with ccsm?
<davidmorable> I'm beginning to believe that you can't install it on the Dell Latitude E6510
<davidmorable> specs are
<redsandro> fuse unmounts on terminal close. Why?
<urthmover> countley: if you are having trouble installing ubuntu from the live cd...you should consider installing ubuntu using the alternative installation cd
<davidmorable> Intel i7 Core 4GB DDR-3 Intel Graphics Dell Wireless 1501 802.11/b/g/n
<urthmover> countley: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<countley> i use bt on an acer
<dfcnvt> http://community.contractwebdevelopment.com/cron-job-mysql
<j800r> guys, i wonder if you could help me out. Every once in a while my Ubuntu Lucid installation goes spastic. It's fine on my pentium 4 system, but on my main system, i sometimes lose sound (and it defaults to dummy output) and cannot mount drives etc as it says I lack permissions (which I don't). also when I try to restart it just logs me out and won't restart.
<thune3> Mirambo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes workaround A. i'm not clear if you have tried it. If you haven't you can add "i915.modeset=1" to grub line on boot to try it.
<Neurotiquette> New ubuntu linux user here! What program should I use to edit website code with? What should I be using as my web designing environment?
<urthmover> countley: what is bt?  do you mean bittorrent?
<countley> backtrack
<urthmover> countley: or do you mean british telecom?
<erUSUL> !html | Neurotiquette
<ubottu> Neurotiquette: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<urthmover> countley: ah   well then you probably know what you are doing....I don't understand your question then
<Mirambo> thune3: I even installed those things, new initrd and all. Ill check this grub line as well so ive tried it all.
<Mirambo> Brb
<Neurotiquette> I used to use dreamweaver. lol. And notepad++. Whats a good fit?
<countley> i want to buy a old sony vaio off my mate to put ubuntu on
<erUSUL> Neurotiquette: for notepad++ scite may come close or any other text editor; default gedit even (with extra plugins)
<erUSUL> Neurotiquette: dreamweaver equivalent is harder to find ...
<kthomas_vh> ok,  I've turned on logging via my.cnf but am not getting anything in /var/log/mysql...
<urthmover> countley: ok well if you don't want to put bt on it....and the livecd isn't installing or booting right  then you can install ubuntu using the alternate cd method
<urthmover> countley: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<coz_> Neurotiquette,   maybe komposer for dreamweaver alternative??
<countley> ok cheers
<redsandro> exit
<coz_> rather  Kompozer
<Neurotiquette> OK Im taking a shot at kompozer
<Neurotiquette> thanks :)
<Intertricity> Anyone familiar with yenta_socket problems with pcmcia?
<coz_> Neurotiquette,    http://www.linuxalt.com/
<Mirambo> thune3: I can go into the screensaver now :)
<Mirambo> thune3: Screensaver gui that is
<shiv_> Is there any fix yet to change cursors after compiz is enabled?
<pagasus> im using xubuntu, I am trying to back up files on to a USB flash drive, but when I attempt to drag and drop the files on to the drive, i get an error saying I don't have permission, I do I set up the permissions for writing to the driver, I right click and I got properties but everything is grayed out
<coz_> shiv_,   mm it should change automatically
<Mirambo> thune3: Why dont they just use the old, working intel driver ?
<Mirambo> old/older
<coz_> shiv_,   if not a restart of x  or even a reboot   but I have found some cursor themes not responding well
<shiv_> coz_, I am hit by this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/459647
<thune3> Mirambo: i don't know. this 8xx problem is an embarrasment as far as i'm concerned.
<Mirambo> thune3: Yeah, why use a less good driver if one wouldnt have to ? :) / Amazing!
<countley> urthmover how long u been using ubuntu
<thune3> Mirambo: to just make grub change stick: in /etc/default/grub you can change/add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i915.modeset=1" and then run update-grub.
<coz_> shiv_,   yes ...unfortunately I have seen this happen with some people
<coz_> shiv_,  apparenlty not everyone is effected and I am not sure what is the difference between them
<Mirambo> thune3: Hmm, ok but id rather see an intel driver update that adds this line.
<shiv_> I tried the fix in post #45 but then my window borders are gone
<coz_> shiv_,  right now on  Edubuntu.... I does not change automatically but I have to restart x for it to change..however on plain ubuntu it worked well
<gurudrew> Hello all, I've installed 10.4 via Wubi, and attempted the transfer via LVPM, which has gotten me nowhere. Are there any workaround guides on this subject?
<ikonia> gurudrew: lvpm ?
<gurudrew> ikonia, yes, if you don't know what it is you won't be able to help me. Linux Virtual Partition Manager
<pagasus> Anyone know how I can get permission to write to my usb flash drive
<iFrankZ> join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> iFrankZ: /join #ubuntu-es
<shiv_> I tried the fix in post #45 but then my window borders are gone
<bsmith093> davfs2 is hanging the boot help please
<bsmith093> i cant type the auth and password to the server during the boot and it wint boot without them appearently
<Turbolinux> What's the easiest for enabling intagrated 3G modem in an internet notebook computer? Thank you.
<peepingtom> gurudrew: It's actually LOOPMOUNTED ;)   what exactly went wrong?
<bsmith093> how do i get to the grub menu in the boot process
<Turbolinux> Thank you for your help.
<bsmith093> i have grub 2
<Mirambo> thune3: This how easy this could be: Add +1 on the micro or patchlevel versions of the intel driver. Have it add this line to /etc/default/grub and run update-grub. I cant see how this could be bad, can you ?
<peepingtom> Turbolinux: do you see anything in networkmanager?
<erUSUL> bsmith093: press shift key
<bsmith093> thanks
<carpex> I guess Dell really doesn't want to sell computers with Ubuntu: http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/windows_or_ubuntu?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<bsmith093> press shift when? i rebooted nothings happening
<Mirambo> thune3: A very non-bug really. Why are they using the most crappy versions of most anything they can find ?
<shiv_> cannot change the number of desktops either. I tried form CCSM as well . No luck
<Turbolinux> Peepingtom: No because I create my connection then I set it for connecting. When I try to start the connection it doesn't start.
<Oer> gurudrew, lvpm is the motor behind Wubi > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<j800r> so no one has any advice for this? :\
<gurudrew> peepingtom, My mistake. I used LVPM to 'transfer' to an ext3 partition.
<gurudrew> Everything appeared to have worked well
<gurudrew> but when I reboot my grub is all trashed
<Turbolinux> It seems Ubuntu didn't recognize built-in modem.
<Mirambo> j800r: For what ?
<gurudrew> I have to go back to my old bootloader and reboot into the virtual disk
<specter> I got a problem concerning the poulsbo drivers for lucid lynx. Everything is shaking on my Vaio P. Any advise?
<daedaluz> Can't install gparted, requires dummy package libparted0 but can't install it since the package libparted0debian1 is of higher version
<daedaluz> where to report problems like that?
<thune3> Mirambo: there was a decision made for 10.04 release, given the state of drivers at the time and the release window. I believe it was an unfortunate happening.
<ikonia> daedaluz: don't mix versions
<Mirambo> thune3: They are using other packages with bugs written against them, but the bugs have already been solved years ago even perhaps.
<daedaluz> ikonia, I have only official repos enabled + wine and wine has no dependencies on libparted
<ikonia> daedaluz: so what's looking for the higher version of libparted ?
<j800r> Mirambo my Ubuntu lucid installation would screw up on my main system. sound would stop working and revert to dummy output, mounting wouldn't work and it'd say i lacked permissions, and if i tried to restart it would just lock me out. all of these seem linked
<peepingtom> Turbolinux: if you can create a  Mobile Broadband connection in nm, doesnt that mean that NM detected your card?
<ikonia> j800r: what's the error when you try to mount ?
<daedaluz> ikonia, looking for lower version. check description of libparted0 in synaptic
<peepingtom> TurboLinux: if there was no support, there would be no module loaded and NM would not detect the card
<discozohan> Can anyone gimme an advice how to install ubuntu from usb drive without any problems ?
<Mirambo> j800r: Whats this "Main system" ?
<ikonia> daedaluz: you're looking for a lower version?
<ikonia> daedaluz: or gparted is ?
<arooni> whats the fastest way to download 1 page on a site, such that the image links / css links etc... will all be linked to the full path to the server?  i.e. not relative paths, but full paths.
<^peanut^> arooni: wget?
<ikonia> arooni: you can't change the html code you download
<j800r> Mirambo Intel Core 2 Quad, 4GB ddr3 RAM, Nvidia GTX 260, 10,000rpm WD Raptor drive
<ikonia> arooni: it will download the html the server generates
<daedaluz> ikonia, gparted ofcourse
<sebsebseb> !usb | discozohan
<ubottu> discozohan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<j800r> oh, and Striker II Extreme motherboard
<ikonia> j800r: you said a few minutes ago it was a pentium 4
<arooni> ikonia, so i have to manually rewrite the html for full paths to assets?
<Mirambo> j800r: VmWare related issue ? Or do you call your fastest computer your "Main system" ?
<ikonia> arooni: or script it
<daedaluz> ikonia, gparted is looking for dummy package that's looking for lower version, to be precise
<j800r> ikonia no. i said it works fine on my pentium 4. not my main system
<ikonia> daedaluz: are you sure your repo's just not out of sync as I've got hparted here fine
<^peanut^> arooni: no, the webserver and code on it generate the html output to a webpage
<ikonia> j800r: what's the error when you try to mount ?
<Turbolinux> Peepingtom: But I saw detecting messages in System Log Viewer software.
<Jordan_U> gurudrew: Can you elaborate on "my grub is all trashed"?
<j800r> Mirambo the latter
<daedaluz> ikonia, open synaptic and try for yourself
<daedaluz> ikonia, no, I did full refresh
<Mirambo> j800r: Ahs
<davidmorable> How do you make the network card visible?
<Mirambo> j800r: Aha
<davidmorable> I've tried what seems to be everything
<j800r> ikonia it says i lack permissions, but i know it's linked to the over problems cause they all happen together
<blakkheim> does anyone know if CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is enabled in the default x86_64 kernel in 10.04?
<ikonia> j800r: what's the exact error
<peepingtom> Turbolinux: have you looked at this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing      you need this info in order to debug
<ikonia> daedaluz: can't test not got an ubuntu box to hand here
<Mirambo> j800r: Be root when mounting Aux filesystems. Thats no bug.
<ikonia> daedaluz: I installed gparted 2 days ago though, no issues, so I'm wondering what's been updated and when
<j800r> i'm afraid i cannot reproduce it as i'm on Win 7 at the mo
<daedaluz> ikonia, so where to report this problem
<peepingtom> good luck, feel free to paste whatever to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and share the results with us
<j800r> Mirambo they usually automount
<ikonia> daedaluz: if possible I'd get a few people in here to validate it first, as it really does sound like your repo is out of sync with the others
<Mirambo> j800r: Using Selinux ?
<^peanut^> ikonia I'll check it out. gparted install?
<ikonia> ^peanut^: good man, sure
<^peanut^> ikonia: np
<j800r> Mirambo no
<ikonia> daedaluz: lets see what ^peanut^ comes up with
<peepingtom> TurboLinux: once you've gathered info as indicated at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing you'll have some productive googling, check ubuntuforums.org
<j800r> not to my knowledge at least :\
<ryan_languagelab> why does syndaemon (for the Synaptic touchpad tools) not disable the touchpad when I use keys like Control and Alt in emacs?
<Mirambo> j800r: That can always screw things up, plus its a crappy system. A useless bandaid to the very secure OpenSource OS.
<ikonia> Mirambo: please don't talk nosense, it's an effective tools when used properly
<^peanut^> ikonia:, deadaluz: upon package selection, libparted0 will be installed. just no version info yet
<ikonia> ^peanut^: keep going......
<blakkheim> what's a way to see what options were set in the default kernel? i used to check /proc/config.gz in gentoo
<erUSUL> blakkheim: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<peepingtom> Mirambo: foolishness! apparmor is easier, though. too bad ubuntu doesnt have any good repositories or GUIs like suse did in its prime
<Mirambo> ikonia: Its been disruptive for no reason for many people. Sometimes, automagically servers wont start due to it etc so Most people Just Turn It Off :)
<^peanut^> ikonia:, deadaluz:  libparted0 (from .../libparted0_2.2-5ubuntu5.1_i386.deb) is the one it installs
<bsmith093> 'im trying to replace my fstab file with a backup i made but im booting off a live cd how do i get the drive as raed write
<Mirambo> peepingtom :) ... That too could be interfearing with things he has issues with.
<blakkheim> erUSUL: thanks
<j800r> why would you need extra security for Linux anyway. It's about the safest OS around atm :\
<daedaluz> ikonia, ^peanut^ exactly what I was trying to convey to you people
<Mirambo> j800r: Amen!
<ikonia> ^peanut^: lets see if it installs
<tbiddle> hey, new to ubuntu. struggling with getting flash working in firefox (think it's because my system's 64 bit). can anyone help or tell me where to find some good old nooby help?
<Redcl0ud> what would be the best firewall to use when you have wireless internet?
<^peanut^> ikonia: it did. =)
<gurudrew> Jordan_U, It's trashed, it's not working properly, Ubuntu is misnamed as netboot or something and it says 'Other OS' for my pre-existing install, which won't boot because NTLDR is missing
<Turbolinux> Peepingtom: I will do this. Thank you for your help.
<j800r> only "security" i use on Linux is a damn p2p blocklist lol
<SuNk8> bsmith093, do u want to edit a read-only drive?
<Mirambo> j800r: The Flask / NSA system now called Selinux. Geesh :P
<erUSUL> tbiddle: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" should work
<ikonia> daedaluz: ok - so it worked fine for him, so either there are conflicts from an external or development repo (backports or unstable) or your repo is out of sync
<bsmith093> SuNk8: yes
<peepingtom> TurboLinux: no problem, good luck you'll get the info you need
<ikonia> ^peanut^: great test, thanks
<^peanut^> ikonia:, deadaluz: once installed I ran it and it seems to be running fine.
<bsmith093> i need to tweak the fstab file back the way it was
<erUSUL> Redcl0ud: your wireless router already has a firewall
<Jordan_U> gurudrew: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280  and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<erUSUL> Redcl0ud: you shouldn't need one
<^peanut^> ikonia:, deadaluz: would do a shrink just to make sure all is well, but that will lag my laptop =)
<cablop> how is the ACL support in lucid?
<erUSUL> !firewall > Redcl0ud
<ubottu> Redcl0ud, please see my private message
<^peanut^> ikonia: anytime bro
<SuNk8> well, what I usually do is open a terminal and type in 'sudo nautilus' Then I can do what I want... hehe...
<daedaluz> ikonia, so switch repo to something else, say, swedish, and try my luck again -_-
<SuNk8> bsmith093, well, what I usually do is open a terminal and type in 'sudo nautilus' Then I can do what I want... hehe...
<bsmith093> k thanks
<cablop> i think to deal with just three lvl permissions is outdated
<erUSUL> cablop: as good as in any other linux ... what do you want to do ?
<ikonia> daedaluz: worth it, got to be careful that you don't have "poprosed" or "unstable" repos enabled too
<daedaluz> well, giving it a try
<daedaluz> ikonia, been using lunix for good 8 years, I know my way around pretty well~
<cablop> i want to set more complex permissions settings, i want to be able to set some folders, images by example, readable for some mebers, invisible for other members and editable by a few members
<^peanut^> daedaluz: so are you saying that the swedish repo's are broken?
<Mirambo> thune3: Thanks very much. This computer works again! :)
<L33TG33KG34R> so I'll take it as a yes?
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-3 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<j800r> well, i'm guessing no one can be too sure about my issues, so i guess i'll reinstall Lucid and report again if/when the error occurs so i can attempt to provide further information..
<daedaluz> ^peanut^, no, the finnish ones. giving sweden a go now
<cablop> i don't want to make that settings around my user or around root user or making other users members of root group... this is why ACL would be the best option
<erUSUL> cablop: it integrates with nautilus
<^peanut^> daedaluz: oh oh ok...sorry I kinda butted into that chat...=).
<ikonia> ^peanut^: great test, nice job
<cablop> ok, it integrates, but do linux manage those permissions always? what if an user accesss via ssh or using xfce... do still acl apply?
<^peanut^> ikonia: ty
<erUSUL> cablop: you have to install nautilus-actions too
<erUSUL> cablop: it should obbey them if pressent
<cablop> erUSUL: and... what if they use not nautilus but konqueror or ssh?
<bsmith093> SuNk8: thanks worked fine
<cablop> is too hard to make samba and acl work together?
<Mirambo> thune3: A simple grep check for that line in the default grub setup would work perfectly. So easy and yet nothing is beeing done :(
<erUSUL> cablop: the nautilus integration is for *editing* the acl's
<cablop> erUSUL: but all system obey acl if present, isn't it?
<Gunbuck> can anyone help??? im using ubuntu 10.4 on samsung r530 laptop and i cannot for the life of me sort the brightness settings out the brightness doesnt work in the power managment nor does the shortcut keys :(
<cablop> erUSUL: thanks a lot, well, i'll setup this thing that way
<owd95> someone her that can tell me how i can remove the chatt and email thing from indicator applet?
<erUSUL> cablop: correct; that's my understanding. i do not use them
<adriancarrio> how do i compile a C program in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> owd95:  for tjhe email thing --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<daedaluz> adriancarrio, gcc
<coz_> adriancarrio,   gcc  nameofcfile
<adriancarrio> all right thanks
<^peanut^> owd95: mouse over, right click, unlock, repeat 2nd time and choose remove
<adriancarrio> :)
<coz_> adriancarrio,  see if that works
<SuNk8> bsmith093, Glad I could be of help... ;-)
<Gunbuck> can anyone help??? im using ubuntu 10.4 on samsung r530 laptop and i cannot for the life of me sort the brightness settings out the brightness doesnt work in the power managment nor does the shortcut keys :(
<blitzo> hi - running ubuntu on LiveCd, the touchpad of my laptop stopped working - what do i do?
<Gunbuck> any1????
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: what type of laptop
<blitzo> hi - running ubuntu on LiveCD the touchpad of my laptop stopped working, what do I do?
<Gunbuck> samsung r530
<Gunbuck> using a Intel GMA X4500M DVMT graphics
<Gunbuck> read lots of forums no joy
<^peanut^> Gunbuck... so the laptop keys don't work...hmm, the display settings maybe?
<Gunbuck> i have tried the brightness in the settings the bar moves but the brightness does not
<Gunbuck> im not bothered about the keys just want the brightness to work
<^peanut^> Gunbuck, it's possible the drivers don't have all the features yet?
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: is your display really dim?
<Misterio> Have USB classes depending of their speed or godknowswhat stuffs?
<Gunbuck> yes
<Misterio> s/have/has
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: hmm
<daedaluz> ^peanut^, ikonia. I switched to main repository. still doesn't install. however, I solved the problem by using aptitude to downgrade libparted0debian1 [2.2-5ubuntu5.1 (now) -> 2.2-5ubuntu5 (lucid)]
<Gunbuck> even with power cable in
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: oh wow
<nimbiotics_> hello evry1. Can someone please tell me how to share folders between linux ubuntu and windows xp?
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: hmm how about the power control settings
<daedaluz> just wondering how it could have such a strange version
<Gunbuck> tried it :(
<Gunbuck> i installed fedory 13 and linux mint same prob
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: hmm...ah ok... then it very well could be the graphics driver
<daedaluz> nimbiotics_, mount windows partitions to some place in filesystem
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: I have an nvidia card in my laptop so I won't be much help...sorry man
<daedaluz> look in /windows
<Gunbuck> im a bit of a linux noob how will i go about getting my driver if thats possible?
<^peanut^> !Intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics_:  youi mean network shares ?
<tbiddle> does anyone know if installing flash on a 64bit system should pose difficulties?
<Dr_Willis> tbiddle: flash works on my 64bit system
<Dr_Willis> I use the flash from the package manager.
<^peanut^> Gunbuck: try what ubottu mentioned?
<tbiddle> Dr_Willis: which flash package do you use?
<Gunbuck> cheers
<^peanut^> Good luck
<Dr_Willis> tbiddle:  I think theres only one for 'flash' in the repos.
<nimbiotics_> Dr_Willis> Yes, sry
<Dr_Willis> flash-installer or whatever its called
<davidmorable> ugh Ubuntu 10.04 install goes black and caps lock and numbers lock labels just keep flashing
<Dr_Willis> !samba | nimbiotics_
<ubottu> nimbiotics_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mfilipe> hi! where do I download the Ubuntu font?
<SuNk8> tbiddle, Adobe doesnt provide 64 bit flash for Linux. However, you can install the same using medibuntu repos or Ubuntu Tweak... Works fine on mine...
<Dr_Willis> mfilipe:  its not officially released.  there are some oldeer and uglier versions floting about.
<SuNk8> mfilipe, which ubuntu font?
<nimbiotics_> Dr_Willis, ubottu> Thanks!
<tbiddle> Dr_Willis: still getting prompts in youtube etc to install the plugin
<mfilipe> SuNk8: ubuntu-10.10
<Dr_Willis> tbiddle:  you did restart the browser after installing the flash plugin?
<sebsebseb> mfilipe: It seems that only Ubuntu Community Members have access to it at the moment
<mfilipe> sorry
<mfilipe> 10.04*
<sebsebseb> mfilipe: and Canonical employees I guess
<oohazard> Hi everybody!
<Dr_Willis> info on Ubuntu font --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/would-it-be-fair-to-publish-original.html
<mfilipe> sebsebseb: will it be closed?
<tbiddle> SuNk8: pretty new to ubuntu so medibuntu repos and ubuntu tweak are a foreign language to me! (i'll start googling)
<sebsebseb> mfilipe: closed as in propritary font?
<tbiddle> Dr_Willis: yup, even rebooted pc
<mfilipe> sebsebseb: yeah
<Dr_Willis> tbiddle:  ubuntu-tweak is a tool to enable other repos and other 'tasks' that peopl;e often want to do
<sebsebseb> mfilipe: No it will be a free to use font, however its been made using Mac OS X like  the 10.04 branding, not Ubuntu.
<tbiddle> Dr_Willis: like a ubuntu jailbreak?
<getmizanur> elloo
<getmizanur> is there any chat room for php or java programmers
<getmizanur> ?
<^peanut^> try #php or #java
<sebsebseb> getmizanur: a special program for those, no I don't think so, however their are IRC channels on here for them
<rafee> which country are u frm
<getmizanur> uk
<sebsebseb> ^peanut^: getmizanur ##php ##java
<SuNk8> tbiddle, search for medibuntu. It's the unofficial repositories containing extra codecs. You will find their walkthrough useful. Similarly Ubuntu Tweak is a beautiful rogram integrated with a variety of tools that makes an Ubuntu user's life easier... ;-)
<^peanut^> sebsebseb: ty forgot about the double hash
<ryan_languagelab> why does syndaemon (for the Synaptic touchpad tools) not disable the touchpad when I use keys like Control and Alt in emacs?
<mfilipe> sebsebseb: it is a very good font... the other free fonts are ugly :(
<sebsebseb> mfilipe: uhmm their are loads of free fonts out there on the web
<sebsebseb> mfilipe: also you can use the Windows fonts in Linux distros
<Dr_Willis> last years 'good fonts' are now this years Ugly fonts...
<sebsebseb> !fonts | mfilipe
<ubottu> mfilipe: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_Willis> I use the Ubuntu font for my Rummage Sale Signs. :)
<e-funktion> hi
<sebsebseb> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Package msttcorefonts does not exist in lucid
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: nice =)
<e-funktion> on the ubuntu hp, there is 64 bit not recommended.
<e-funktion> Whats wrong abt 64 bit>
<e-funktion> ?
<Dr_Willis> e-funktion:  use what you want.
<sebsebseb> mfilipe: theres a package in the repo with Microsoft fonts, or their free fonts anyway, plus you can use fonts from Windows
<coz_> sebsebseb,  ubuntu-restricted-extras I believe has that package
<ZykoticK9> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.2 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 196 kB
<e-funktion> Dr_Willis: there must be a reason why they dont recommend 64bit.
<sebsebseb> coz_: yeah probably
<Dr_Willis> e-funktion:  see http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<sebsebseb> e-funktion: 64bit is ok now days
<Dr_Willis> e-funktion:  because they are assuming the users are total idiots basically :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: oh whats that?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: the link, well I can go on it :D
<sebsebseb> e-funktion: oh HP sells pre installed Ubuntu now, like Dell ?
<sebsebseb> e-funktion: for the homeuser/consumer ?
<owd95> Which ati drivers are best for hd5770? I use ubuntu 10.04. The propitary from ati, 10.6 or the drivers "hardware drivers" recommend?
<Dr_Willis> boils down to '32bit will work no matter what your cpu is.. they dont want a user getting a 64bit cd and think ubuntus broken on their 32bit  cpu. i guess.'
<^peanut^> owd95: use the recommend ones from the hardware drivers.
<tbiddle> i've got a 64bit cpu but (foolishly) thought that by opting for the 32bit os i might save myself some headaches
<owd95> thx, but are they not old?
<tbiddle> i'm a windows user primarily but just getting to grips with this for work
<^peanut^> tbiddle: 64bit is just fine for desktops
<oohazard> I cannot make flash to work on my 64bit system, is there anybody having the same problem ?
<^peanut^> tbiddle: been upgrading my 64bit ubutnu desktop from 8.10 to 9, to 10.04 now
<tbiddle> oohazard: yup me
<ZykoticK9> tbiddle, ^peanut^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/585940 the "bug" about the website wording re: 64bit
<owd95> ^peanut^: thx, but are not the drivers old from "hardware drives"?
<karlo> what is deference between 32-bit and 64-bit ?
<Dr_Willis> karlo:  32 more bits..
<MSHughes> ^^
<sebsebseb> tbiddle:  there is 64bit Flash for Linux by the way. altough someone told you there wasn't,  I saw in back log
<tbiddle> lol
<Dr_Willis> karlo:  if you got 4+GB ram you want 64bit to make best use of the ram
<Dr_Willis> karlo:  and you can gain speed boosts in other areas also
<MSHughes> karlo, depends on your CPU too ofc
<sebsebseb> tbiddle: 32bit and 64bit Ubuntu are nearly the same thing really, I mean when it comes to what works and what doesn't work
<^peanut^> owd95: they may be, but are the best suggested to work properly. atleast that's how I read it. And, I've only used the ones in ( ) and have not had any issues.
<tbiddle> sebsebseb: i saw it was a bit beta but then struggled to get my hands on it
<aguitel> how to add users and groups in system --administration menu ?
<oohazard> any solutions?
<^peanut^> ZykoticK9: nice.. ty
<karlo> what is better choice ?
<tbiddle> i think as i've got 32bit ubuntu installed it would be best if i stick to 32bit flash
<MSHughes> karlo, probs 64, but depends if your PC can support it
<owd95> ^peanut^: alright, thx!
<sebsebseb> tbiddle: 32bit Linux distros are a bit more supported than 64bit still I guess,  plus not all distros do a 64bit version even
<sebsebseb> tbiddle: How much RAM you got?
<Dr_Willis> tbiddle:  on 64bit ubuntu - you are still usiong the 32bit flash. last i checked..
<karlo> 1 GB xD but I'm gonna buy new one
<tbiddle> sebsebseb: according to firefox i have both adobe and swfdec flash installed...
<oohazard> tbiddle: did you get any solutions?
<tbiddle> sebsebseb: 4gb memory
<ZykoticK9> tbiddle, to check what version you are using "uname -m", but if you are using 32bit Ubuntu you can ONLY use 32bit flash.  (64bit flash is temporarily discontinued right now anyways)
<tbiddle> oohazard: working on it
<sebsebseb> tbiddle: Desktop Linux distros, above.  oh 4GB well you will need 64bit for the OS to see all 4GB of your RAM, if your doing 32bit it will only show 3GB
<tbiddle> ZykotickK9: yup, that's what i thought
<ZykoticK9> !tab > tbiddle
<ubottu> tbiddle, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> tbiddle: so if you want to be able to use all 4GB of RAM 64bit, if  not  and 3GB is good enough for your 32bit will do it
<jamil_1> Hello, I am sick of the way ubuntu/Gnome handles proxy. When I set http proxy in System->Preference->network proxy any thing in terminal related to internet stops to work e.g wget. However if I set the proxy to none and maunually specify the http_proxy variabel in terminal, it works fine in terminal.
<sebsebseb> tbiddle: in 64bit Ubuntu the Flash that comes from ubuntu-restricted-extras should work
<owd95> i have no sound in pidgin when i recived a messege, the are sound when i sent a messege and when someone login but not when i received?
<tbiddle> think i'm gonna go and install 64bit ubuntu and start fresh
<tbiddle> thanks for the help y'all!
<^peanut^> tbiddle: I just took a look at the plugins I'm using on my ubuntu 64bit 10.04 system and I have gnash, swfdec, and adobe flash 10.2.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3
<sebsebseb> tbiddle: good idea to check ISO before burning contents to CD and using by the way
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | tbiddle
<ubottu> tbiddle: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<trism> owd95: check that "Message received" is checked in Tools/Preferences/Sounds/Sound Events
<revarr> Hi everyone.  couple of questions
<greezmunkey> If I want to reset a forgotten administrator password (on this PC) what do I have to do, reinstall?
<sebsebseb> !ask | revarr
<ubottu> revarr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: nope
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: administrator you mean,  the default Ubuntu account?
<^peanut^> jamil_1: I don't believe the gui system proxy settings and the cli have much to do with each other, I just setup aliases in my .bash_profile for enabling a proxy and disabling it.
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: the one that can do sudo?
<owd95> trism: it's check...
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<revarr> if a live CD of a distro does not let you get on the internet after connecting to your network then wouldn't it be a bad distro?
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: if you mean that, boot up recovery mode from the Grub bootloader
<jwatt> when I try to install 10.10 alpha 2 from DVD, after selecting English and choosing Install, I just get a black window with a blinking cursor in the top left
<cablop> it seems that i need to setup acl per mount point
<jwatt> is that a known issue?
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: go to root prompt.  passwd  yourusername, and put in a new password
<Dr_Willis> revarr:  i would think it would be a 'unsupported' network card.. more then anything else..
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: no, I installed on this box a couple of months ago, created an administrator account using a password I don't normally use, and forgot it. I did create the account I'm working with now, but that's all I know. I should have written it down!
<revarr> I see
<ZykoticK9> jwatt, reask same question in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: administrator do you mean root account?
<revarr> well good thing I tested before installing
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: yes
<jwatt> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  You can use the live cd/chroot and set a new root password.
<trism> owd95: does the preview button correctly play the sound?
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: uhmm your not meant to use the actsaul root account in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !root | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<figure002> hello. some of the computers i work with and that have ubuntu 10.04 running, are experiencing high cpu usage whenever Flash is used on a website. i'm not having this problem on the laptop i'm on right now. anyone have an idea what's causing the high cpu usage?
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  if your user has sudo rights. that should be able to do it also..     But its best to stick with just sudo and the admin user. :)
<owd95> trism: yes it does
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: I get that. It's the "admin" account created when installing in the first place. The account that allows sudo prive, etc.
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, gui proxy sets the http_proxy variable itself. You can check it from terminal. Problem in my case is that if I set the variable manually it works but if i let gnome to set it for me it doesn;t work and I get 403 forbidden
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: yes other distros,  tend to have a root account, that people also don't tend to log in to,  instead they become root when they want to install a program,  a bit like sudo really,  but yeah your doing Ubuntu, not another distro
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: uh I mean above, people aren't ever meant to log into the actsaul root account
<^peanut^> jamil_1: hmm, interesting. let me check that. brb
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: That's it, I didn't give myself sudoer rights before I forgot that doggone password! I'll pop in an install CD.
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: be that another distro,  or  Ubuntu where you have set up root, which your not meant to do, since sudo
<trism> owd95: odd, so some sounds work, but others don't?
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, any account in the admin group should be able to use sudo
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  You deleted teh initial user? that one has sudo rights by default.
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: I get that, it's all good
<noisewaterphd> anyone kniw how to mkae the trackpad work right on a macbook pro?
<Dr_Willis> I learned how to make a upstart job that makes a root shell on tty9 :) for 'emergancies' :) but Im the only one that uses this pc.
<^peanut^> jamil_1: ok I setup the proxy via the gui, and then opened a terminal and did "env | grep http_proxy", and I get nothing
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: and if you use the actsaul root account,  services that shoudn't run like that, could cause issues with your system.
<owd95> trism: yes, all sounds work but not the received sound :/
<^peanut^> jamil_1: and I did click "apply-systemwide"
<oohazard> tbiddle: any links from where I can try to solve the issue as well?
<nobita> hello
<blitzo> asking for dolphin24...  hi - running ubuntu on LiveCD the touchpad of my laptop stopped working, what do I do?
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: yeah, bummer. I kind of just created the account I am using without doing any of that. At the time I was just interested with accessing the box - and I hadn't yet forgotten the primary accounts password. I'm an idiot.
<karlo> Anyone know link for download "gigabyte" graphical driver (for Linux of course xD) ?
<nobita> how to change Login Screen ubuntu 10.04 ????????
<trism> owd95: do you have the "Sounds when conversation has focus" box checked?
<sebsebseb> nobita: :)
<Andyman555> Does anybody know how to permanently configure what dpi xserver uses?
<sebsebseb> nobita: why since you don't like the purple look?
<sebsebseb> nobita: well if on 10.04
<Dr_Willis> nobita:  you can only tweak it a little by default. Change wallpaper and so forth.
<sebsebseb> nobita: anyway alternatives, KDM :)  XDM, LXDM, and Slim
<Dr_Willis> nobita:  theres a tool called 'epidermis' out that lets you set up some different themes. but its a little flakey
<blitzo> hi - running ubuntu on LiveCD the touchpad of my laptop stopped working, what do I do?
<Andyman555> is there a way to edit a configuration file for xserver that changes what window manager is used?
<owd95> trism: now i have it checked and it works ;) thx!
<nobita> please help me change longin screen ubuntu 10.04
<aeon-ltd> Andyman555: xinitrc
<sebsebseb> nobita: KDM is what I would use in Ubuntu,  the KDE display manager,  that will want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff, if you haven't had a KDE app installed before, but  not a problem, as long as your partition isn't sily sized,  and most Linux distros have been designed for many apps to be installed without problems, unlike WIndows.
<Andyman555> thank you aeon!
<Dr_Willis> Andyman555:  thats not a xserver config.. the user has a .dmrc that defines the default session. Or theres other ways to change it
<ZykoticK9> nobita, i've tried various ways of trying to configure GDM since 10.04 and non have worked successfully.  other then changing the most basic things like the background image.  best of luck!
<sebsebseb> nobita: and you can't just downgrade to the old GDM even though its in repo
<nobita> yes
<figure002> nobita: you can also use 'python-gdm2setup' for that
<nobita> but am go to http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  that epidermis tool lets you use mints' or some other themes..  from  some other ubuntu variants mainly - i recall.
<blitzo> hi - running ubuntu on LiveCD the touchpad of my laptop stopped working, what do I do? (asking for dolphin24)
<^peanut^> nobita:  I've used this, but not sure if this is what your looking for or not. http://n00bsonubuntu.com/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  but all they do is change the wallpaper, and  other decrations. :)
<nobita> and download and extract but dont know how change
<Dr_Willis> nobita:  the OLD gdm themes wont work
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, yes that mint thing is true - i remember that!  but it VERY limited.
<Andyman555> blitzo, I've had the same issue sometimes, and I'm not sure what to do to fix it
<nobita> oh
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, hmm but I am getting the variable http_proxy
<Andyman555> I've tried restarting hal, and the mouse still doesn't work, and it's only a once in a while problem - x starts, mouse doesn't work
<nobita> thank Dr Willis
<Dr_Willis> nobita:  change the wallpaper.. get back to work. :)
<nobita> :)
<blitzo> andyman555 how do you restart hal
<Dr_Willis> Set gdm to auto login to the user.. and you dont even worry about gdm themes any more
<Andyman555> /etc/init.d/hal restart
<^peanut^> jamil_1: ok try this. unset the proxy in the gui, apply systemwide...then run the grep for http_proxy in the terminal...it should be gone.
<nobita> but i want change login screen :-s
<sebsebseb> nobita: KDM :)
<sebsebseb> nobita: see above
<Dr_Willis> nobita:  change what of it?
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: yeah =) you tell him
<sebsebseb> nobita: KDM looks much nicer than GDM 2 in Ubuntu, see above
<nobita> u see here
<nobita> have more login screen
<nobita> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<sebsebseb> nobita: or maybe try Slim, some nice themes on the site for it, and woudn't take much for you to make your own
<Dr_Willis> some gdm2 tweaking --> (USe at your own risk) --->  sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Dr_Willis> nobita:  as we said . the OLD gdm themes wont work. gdm2 is not as custiomizable as gdm1
<nobita> ok thank men ;)
<Dr_Willis> if you really have a theme-fetish - you can use the old GDM.. good luck with that
<nobita> no
<nobita> thx u so muck
<Andyman555> blitzo, did restarting hardware abstraction layer help your touchpad problem?
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, nope still getting the http variable
<^peanut^> jamil_1: ok when you set it at the terminal without the gui... have you unset it?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yeah and Ubuntu made GDM 2 look sucky in 9.10, but also 10.04 :(
<revarr> wow
<figure002> hello. some of the computers i work with and that have ubuntu 10.04 running, are experiencing high cpu usage whenever i visit a site with Flash (e.g. youtube). i'm not having this problem on the laptop i'm on right now (also ubuntu 10.04). anyone have an idea what's causing the high cpu usage?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: its something how a good background for GDM 2, can make it look quite a lot better
<aeon-ltd> figure002: lack of a real gpu?
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, hmm if I unset it from teminal then obviously i won't get any when I will grep for it ?
<Dr_Willis> I just set my wallpaper to be a nice err.. female.. and leave it alone. :)
<aeon-ltd> mehhhhhhhhh
<figure002> aeon-ltd: 'real gpu'? what's that?
<revarr> it is proven that Ubuntu 10.4 has a issue with the Graphics (the screen stays at 100% brightness) with my Acer Aspire 5740.  Any suggestions (other distros ect)
<Dr_Willis> ages ago i had GDM1 set to run xfishtank as the background :)
<karlo> I download google earth for linux... and I can install it, but it doesn't work...
<Dr_Willis> karlo:  ive seen that in some repositories.. it has worked forme in the past.
<sebsebseb> revarr: I like your brackets :)   and yeah a lot of Ubuntu's problems,  would be sovled by another distro :D  however I am not so sure about that, when it comes to laptop brightness issues
<^peanut^> jamil_1: yes that's the point. unset. I'm just tryin to figure out why when I use the gui to set the proxy I don't see that change in my terminal, but u do. so if you unset it then set proxy again with gui, just double checking that your termial will not have it, or it wil
<cablop> well, now i have eiciel and nautilus, but nautilus won't load it... what do i need to do to integrate both?
<ZykoticK9> karlo, fyi for future reference - if you add the medibuntu repository it has googleearth packages
<Dr_Willis> karlo:  i also think ubuntu-tweak  makes installing google-earth easier.
<^peanut^> !mediabuntu > ^peanut^
<^peanut^> !mediaubuntu > ^peanut^
<revarr> well openSUSE is out
<adriancarrio> how do i manage to run a program automatically at ubuntu startup?
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, can you tell me what are the config files that terminal uses for finding http_proxy variable apart from /etc/bash.bashrc ~/.bashrc ?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis:  karlo I have a good link for installing Google Earth into Ubuntu (which is one of many Linux distros)
<Dr_Willis> !startup | adriancarrio
<ubottu> adriancarrio: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<karlo> I can install it, but than I can't run it
<keyhive_> Help!  I'm missing a bunch of application icons!  I installed some icon theme packs and now a bunch of random applications show a grey box with a '?' instead of the /usr/share/icons/hicolor app icon.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: uhmm I am not so sure about recommending Ubuntu Tweak to a load of people, because people can do silly things with it
<Dr_Willis> karlo:  and the error it gives is?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: as far as I know
<sam^> this is madness
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  ive seen them do silly things without it also. :)
<^peanut^> jamil_1: that would be the places I would know of.
<ZykoticK9> !medibuntu | ^peanut^
<ubottu> ^peanut^: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<^peanut^> ZykoticK9: ty bro =)
<Dr_Willis> I am often amazed at the ways people manage to break their ubuntu systems.
<blitzo> hi - running off the LiveCD on my laptop, the touchpad stopped working and restarting gdm doesn't help - what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  so it was working then it stopped? thast is weird.
<ZykoticK9> karlo, open a terminal and run "googleearth" and see if there are any errors
<blitzo> dr_willis yes that is what happened
<Ninjagamer> that is weird
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  you restarted gdm with 'sudo service gdm restart' ?
<blitzo> dr_willis "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<AvidChronos> hi, i cant remote desktop my linux server fine from a linux client, but I cant from a windows 7 client. How can i get it to work on windows?
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  learn the service  command.. that init.d stuff is  the old sysv way. and   is slowly being phased out
<blitzo> dr_willis thx for advice
<^peanut^> jamil_1: I just found this, looks like it's something u just have to do I guess. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html
<sebsebseb> karlo: Dr_Willis http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/installing-google-earth-52-in-ubuntu.html
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/installing-google-earth-52-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  you could just reboot. and monitor the /var/log/messages and see if any   erorrs show up if it 'stops' again.
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belak> sg Nickserv identify koolkal51
<sebsebseb> two lines, is hardly flooding, silly FloodBot2 :D
<belak> ...
 * Dr_Willis hands belak  a new password
<AaronMT> Dictionary word fail
<blitzo> dr_willis we are run ning on LiveCd reboot requires lots of set up, want to avoid if possible
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:   other then restarting X. i cant tell you mush else to do.. other then say to grab a mouse..
<hiexpo> haha
<sebsebseb> (maybe detects that the url was given out twice)
<belak> Dr_Willis, good call
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, now a strange thing is happening. No matter what I do in gui regarding proxy I am getting an http_proxy variable in terminal even though I have cheked the /etc/bash.bashrc and .bashrc file
<tripps> ncftpget isn't getting the folders in recursive directories on a server I'm trying to download from (it works on others). Any suggestions? Other tool?
<revarr> wish someone had information on which distros worked well with my computer
<revarr> is there an irc room for that?
<webPragmatist> is it possible to force an sshd "sftponly" user to a specific gid?
<^peanut^> jamil_1: did you ever set the http_proxy from the termial?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb the link you gave karlo is not really the "ubuntu" way of installing things.  Having software updated through medibuntu does offer more security then simply downloading applications directly from source... sometimes.  Food for thought :)
<hiexpo> revarr,  whats the prob?
<revarr> it is proven that Ubuntu 10.4 has a issue with the Graphics (the screen stays at 100% brightness) with my Acer Aspire 5740.  Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: well I have used what that link said, and it worked great for me in 10.04.  and  yeah there is a works for me factoid :D, but what was the trigger?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: meidubuntu also isn't offical
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, I had the export statement in /etc/bash.bashrc which I have commented out for now
<Dr_Willis> revarr:  You want help in trying to fix the issue? or what exactly?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: in fact getting the .bin directly from Google is probably a more offical way than using medibuntu really
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, installing software into the home directory is not "linuxy"
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: yeah I guess thats true since repos
<^peanut^> jamil_1: right. so every time you open a new termial that will get set. open a new termial and check the gui proxy settings once set in that new clean termial
<Dr_Willis> revarr:  go to distrowatch.com if you want to try a different disrto.  Or try the  10.10 and report the issue as a bug if it is still happening
<hiexpo> revarr,  use 9.10 it is a better distro i think
<revarr> fixing the issue would be good
<cablop> what is relatime on mount?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: with the exception of .tar.gz I suppouse, after they have been extracted and such
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, /opt
<figure002> revarr: what's your gpu?
<hopsa> sebsebseb: Do i need to tell someone at Debian to get the Intel 8xx driver issue fixed in Ubuntu or what ?
<Dr_Willis> revarr:  you have checked the forums for your exact make of laptop?
<revarr> I have checked
<revarr> saw a possible fix
 * Dr_Willis always sets his screen at 100% brightness...
<revarr> but it wasn't working for me
<sebsebseb> hopsa: uhmm?
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, new terminal also has the http_proxy set though through gui there is no proxy at all
<^peanut^> hopsa: check to see if there is already a bug listed on debian and ubuntu sites, if there is no bug, create one?
<revarr> there is a bug reported
<hopsa> sebsebseb: Its giving a bad rep due to this driver issue for 8xx intel cards... google the bug, its official but can easily be fixed by.....
<^peanut^> jamil_1: odd man, I can't reproduce that.
<revarr> one person stated it as solved but the patch method didn't work for me
<specter> I got a problem concerning the poulsbo drivers for lucid lynx - my windows are shaking/stucking when i move them on my Sony Vaio P. Any advise?
<igor-explorer_12> Hi. General question ... In Ubuntu (default distro with Gnome) system buttons are located on the left site like in Mac OS X. It was introduced by Gnome or by Canonical?
<^peanut^> jamil_1: so it's set, but wget can't use it...
<Dr_Willis> igor-explorer_12:  its a theme setting by canonical
<ZykoticK9> is Plymouth used on the LiveCD?
<hiexpo> revarr,  use 9.10 until they get the bugs cleaned out > things are changing with ubuntu
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, nope
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  im pretty sure it is.
<revarr> okay I'll see if that live cd works with my comp
<cutiyar> i recovered some pictures but they dont open , and they has size also
<specter> everything just runs in low grafic mode
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, "pretty sure" eh?  ;)
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, also http_proxy doesn't contain my username and password
<igor-explorer_12> ok is it possible to set this theme to Gnome in another distro? (Sorry for possibly stupid question)
<^peanut^> jamil_1: but in the gui network proxy it does?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the live cd's have issues with my  nvidia cards.. and its a plymouth issue on a normal install..
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  so yep. pertty sure
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, exactly!
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, yes I have specified them
<hopsa> sebsebseb: "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" add "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i915.modeset=1" to this file, or create a new one with this content.
<hiexpo> revarr,  use name first tab to dirrect a message to a  person first please so we know whom you are talking to
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:   the consoles are not useable on live cd.. and not useable on normal install untill i install the nvidia drivers and/or blacklist the noeavu or whatever driver
<revarr> ohh sorry
<Dr_Willis> I just remove Plymouth :)
<hopsa> sebsebseb: After this the driver install with an updated patch level runs POST: "update-grub"
<tripps> n/m - used wget -r ftp:// *much* more reliable
<hopsa> sebsebseb: This should fix the problem for all those with IBM with intel cards etc etc etc.
<sebsebseb> hopsa: or it might just be to do with how Ubuntu deals with that hardware
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, usually I didn't notice about the http_proxy variable in terminal because I was setting it manually in bash.bashrc
<^peanut^> jamil_1: yeah.
<hiexpo> revarr,  like if you wanted to direct a message to me type say hie hit tab and it will fill it in and than type your message
<specter> has anyone tried the gma500 drivers yet?
<^peanut^> jamil_1: here's something interesting. http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?26,75109,75848 have you read this?
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, a min
<Songer> hello
 * hiexpo hmm some people can not be taught 
<^peanut^> jamil_1: I did find out that /etc/environment is another file that supports stuff like http_proxy and so on
<hopsa> sebsebseb: Yeah, some blacklist the HW for OpenGL Some dont. Either get a better driver from intel/Xorg or Downgrade it (There was no drawback with the old driver that i can see)
<Songer> i cannot access in to lucid mi monitor stop  signal and monirtor goes balck
<sebsebseb> hopsa: well attempting to download a driver, will probably cause issues with xorg
<sebsebseb> downgrade not download above
<Kragnerac> :)
<hopsa> PRIV!
<karlo> how to install .bin files ?
<hopsa> Good, thx
<sebsebseb> karlo: ah right yeah
<^peanut^> jamil_1: ah, check this out. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/554068 and also a work around. http://blog.zenlinux.com/?p=366
<sebsebseb> karlo: you mean for Earth since the link I gave?
<karlo> no... I download google earth from offical page
<hiexpo> haha
<jamil_1> ^peanut^, OK here is the scenario: I unset proxy in gui open clean terminal and wget is working(I have http_proxy in bash.bashrc) then I set the http_proxy in gui and open another terminal and wget doesn't work even when both terminals have same http_proxy variable set to same value
<hiexpo> open with
<ZykoticK9> karlo, to make something executable "chmod +x filename.bin" then run it like "./filename.bin"
<ronald_> Greetings, do you know if there another way around login when you can authentatication failure when you forget you password
<hiexpo> JAVA
<karlo> ok
<^peanut^> jamil_1: read  this. http://blog.zenlinux.com/?p=366 it explains the issue and a work around
<sebsebseb> karlo: yeah do what that page says, or use medibuntu as ZykoticK9 suggested
<Songer> how can i fix drivers to  access in lucid?
<sebsebseb> karlo: and before you can use a .bin  you have to right click on it, and do the execute option
<sebsebseb> karlo: I mean in the properties
<karlo> yea... I do that thx
<hiexpo> unbelievable
<Songer> in grub i don't see somting like quiet splash
<revarr> hiexpo: one more thing, should I go for the x86 iso?  the 64 bit is for amd and my architecture is ??? (not really sure the architecture details are vague)
<hiexpo> revarr,  no use 32
<blitzo> anybody know how to set up a dual boot environment with win7?  i have done it with xp and it was a nightmare
<Jordan_U> blitzo: If you install windows first it's automagic.
<^peanut^> blitzo: install win7 first, then install ubuntu
<hiexpo> blitzo,  train wreck
<scotty00> ronald i can help u
<ZykoticK9> blitzo, LOL using windows to boot linux is a little crazy.  not sure why anyone would want too.
<Jordan_U> blitzo: If not, then you'll need to recover grub after installing windows: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<blitzo> jordan_u should i partition the disk first?
<Buttons840> does anyone have numpy installed from the repos?  in my experience it wont actually import to python 2.6?
<revarr> blitzo: I tried it, it isn't that bad just remember, windows first, ubuntu second
<tensorpudding> anyone know if Unix dump/restore works on ext4?
<blitzo> jordan_u revarr we are using the windows recovery disks to do this
<revarr> blitzo: yeah. . . that may make it bad.  At least you got a disk.  Acer consumed a partion
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: check out - http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2010-03/msg02304.html
<Jordan_U> tensorpudding: I recommend against dump/restore in principle, what are you doing that can't be accomplished with standard tar / rsync / other tools?
<blitzo> jordan_u revarr win7 recovery wants to use the entire disk
<hiexpo> blitzo, guaranteed train wreck  u can put your money on it i will bet you will crash within 6 months  > so no do not do it  use linux or use windows your choice
<revarr> I tried to work around it and completely ruined windows
<gurudrew> Jordan_U, I apologize for the delay, http://pastebin.ca/1903996
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Then let it, Ubuntu can resize windows during the install.
<blitzo> hiexpo pls do not assume why we are doing this, just advise how to do it
<tensorpudding> I use dump/restore on BSD, and it works amazingly well.
<blitzo> jordan_u pls explain i don't recall any such option to have ubuntu resize the partitions
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: I have no idea what problems you have encountered but most have no problems with dual booting.
<revarr> so with a core i3 processsor should I stick with x86 or the amd64 one
<^peanut^> hiexpo: please, don't discourge people from trying things. Just because you may have had a bad experience dual booting win and linux, doesn't mean it will be a problem for others.
<PixelEater> how do i make XChat stop connecting to freenode?
<Daekdroom> revarr, 32bits has better support. AMD64 only if you need performance on specific applications.
<tensorpudding> And though I am aware of the dangers of trying such tricks on a live filesystem which doesn't support snapshotting like UFS2 does, I can't find a suitable alternative for full-disk, remote backups with support for incremental backups
<trojan_spike> hiexpo,  are u quad booting?
<ZykoticK9> revarr, it's up to you (so long as your i3 is 64bit).  32bit is easier with less "issues"
<econdudeawesome> hiexpo--quadbooting--awesome.
<Jordan_U> blitzo: I believe the option is called "install side by side", it's fairly obvious once you're actually in the installer.
<^peanut^> tnesorpudding: check out rsnapshot... =)
<puff> I reinstalled my machine and I have a backup of my old stuff.  How do I import the empathy settings?
<^peanut^> http://rsnapshot.org/
<hiexpo> ok i will keep my opions to myself   > i have only been operating unix for 12 years   > sorry
<JJ_> hi there folks im trying to migrate my irc wscrabble bot from win7 to x-chat inubuntu its a consol application but when i run it i get a file descriptor error what do i do and yes i am root
<^peanut^> hiexpo: 15yrs here. =)
<blitzo> jordan_u we have 4 partitions already and don't want to disturb them - tell me it won't?
<JJ_> hi there folks im trying to migrate my irc wscrabble bot from win7 to x-chat inubuntu its a consol application but when i run it i get a fcouldnt get a file descriptor referring to the consolewhat do i do and yes i am root
<dibs> Can anyone help me with partial upgrade problems
<^peanut^> hiexpo: everyone has different hardware and does things a bit different if they "know what they are doing". remember, alot of folks that come here are new to ubuntu
<trojan_spike> Jordan_U, its only obvious when its empty space
<dibs> I don't know how to find the packages that are causing it, the thread on the forums says I need to know this to resolve this constant partial upgrade
<tensorpudding> I looked at rsnapshot, and although it sounds like it could potentially be able to be coerced to do what I want I'm not sure
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: so, what are you trying to achive?
<Dmstrdj> Ive had good luck dual booting, just wish I could make the windows partition accessible by password, just in case someone besides me is using it
<hiexpo> ^peanut^,  i agree with that everyone that comes here is new to ubuntu  but what works works and whatdoes not  don't \
<^peanut^> hiexpo: so if it doesn't work for you it doesn't work for anyone?
<tensorpudding> I want to make compressed, incremental backups of /dev/sda5 on my laptop and put them on my fileserver
 * JJ_ waits 
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Are they all primary partitions? If they are that could make things interesting.
<blitzo> jordan_u yes they are all primaries
<^peanut^> tensorpudding. ok I have a bash script that can do that and has been doing for my systems here. I can pastbin it for u if you'd like
<tensorpudding> Okay, sure
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Well, you can't have more than 4 primary partitions, and to make extended partitions you need to use one of those 4. So at least one of those parititons will need to be made extended.
<nokia3510> erm, you/we're doomed :) http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/windows_or_ubuntu?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<hiexpo> ^peanut^,  i  work on computers everyday and the rate of success for dual boot is about 19 percent
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: from your laptop, you will need to have a smb/cifs, or nfs mount to your fileserver to store the files. Or, run it, have it dump the data locally, then have a wrapper script scp it to your file server.
<JJ_> who is nokia me?
<blitzo> jordan_u there is no option to install size-by-side
 * nokia3510 congrats all wannabe programmers :)
<tensorpudding> I'm fine with having to rsync the local stuff, I suppose
<Jordan_U> blitzo: You can see how it normally looks here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<tensorpudding> Having to mount the fileserver is a bit more annoying.
<^peanut^> hiexpo: I understand as I do to. but, you had an issue and I don't have that issue. I have 150 engineers dual booting centos, ubuntu, and some of our custom linux distros all without issue. so again, for 1 to say it doesn't work because they had an issue and it won't work for others just doesn't make any sense to me.
<tensorpudding> I suppose I could rig NFS up
<dibs> partial upgrade reslove how??
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: nfs is easy
<tensorpudding> But it's one more thing I need to remember to disable when I'm not on the LAN
<thune3> dibs: hard to tell without seeing more detailed information. Have you tried sudo "apt-get install -f"
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: let me paste that script for u
<Songer> how can i fix lucid? i cannot access
<tensorpudding> Yeah, I've done NFS before
<JJ_> hi there folks im trying to migrate my irc wscrabble bot from win7 to x-chat inubuntu its a consol application but when i run it i get a fcouldnt get a file descriptor referring to the consolewat do i do and yes i am root
<Songer> mi mo notor goes black
<dibs> thune3: will this do any damage if I run it? what does it do?
<tensorpudding> Actually, nfsd is all configured on the fileserver
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: yup, that's why I mentoned rsnapshot... you don't need an nfs mount for it =)
<tensorpudding> The reason I really wanted dump and restore was how easy it was to configure on the fileserver
<Jordan_U> gurudrew: It's odd that you have grub legacy installed in the MBR rather than grub2 (which is what 10.04 uses by default)
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: true.
<gurudrew> Jordan_U, I didn't mess with it, I installed from Wubi, and then just now used LVPM to 'transfer'
<thune3> dibs: -f option to apt get "Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place." i doubt it will break things any more than they already are.
<dibs> thune3: it seems I have a bunch of perl related packages to be removed. I update everyday and am wondering if this is correct
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: here is the bash script stuff. the guy who wrote it moved it to sourceforge =) cool.
<^peanut^> http://backup2l.sourceforge.net/
<hiexpo> ^peanut^,  i  agree some what but i would rather tell someone no instead of yes and have them lose there os and files
<blitzo> jordan_u ok then i need win7 advice and don't know where to get it.  what i want to know is whether the recovery disks rely on the recovery partition on the harddisk because we have to blow that away to accomplish this.  it did in xp but i don't know if it does in win7
<gurudrew> It is possible that the legacy grub exists from a much older Ubuntu installation
<gurudrew> This drive is quite ancient
<thune3> dibs: can you pastebin the output of the commands you are running (and the commands)
<gurudrew> In fact I'm trying to set Ubuntu up on a genuine partition so I can eliminate some of these other drives, to be honest.
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Try asking in ##windows.
<^peanut^> hiexpo: agreed, I wouldn't want someone to lose anything. and not for dual booting. I would say run a local vm instead.
<blitzo> jordan_u thx much
<gurudrew> s/drives/partitions/
<Evolution-X> Hi Guys
<andares> hey, Ubuntu uses PAX, doesn't it?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: You're welcome.
<hiexpo> ^peanut^,  yep vm or run live cd
<tensorpudding> Looks pretty fancy
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: if you use the backup2l, you can write a very small post script that scp's the data to your main fileserver =)
<ericthehax> Im using lucid and all the packages, updates, or otherwise, in the repos are not authenticated, and I can't seem to fix it. Google is NOT helping. If f***in desperate. <---censorship pun, cause anything can start with f.
<dibs> thune#: http://pastebin.ca/1904016
<ericthehax> s/if/im
<^peanut^> tensorpudding: it's not all that bad. very basic stuff. don't get to caught up on the drivers part of the config file. =) the defaults work great
<dibs> thune3: http://pastebin.ca/1904016   -I also have my php pinned, do you think this may be whats wrong?
<kazandra> alguien podria ayudarme por favor
<tensorpudding> !es | kazandra
<ubottu> kazandra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<froschi> *flk* yeah, this will help me: An error occurred while extracting files. ... fileroller, this is a very fine error message...
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Follow this guide to install grub2: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide You can follow it from within the Wubi install but you should probably have a LiveCD on hand in case something goes wrong.
<karlo> how do I know if my graphical driver is installed ?
<^peanut^> froschi: tryin to extract a file from gnome?
<gregl> jj: doubt it will work: WScrabble is not a mIRC script but a small standalone Windows program in console-mode.  It say stand alone WINDOWS program..
<nkei0> ^peanut^: does this mean that there is a bad block, but it's fixing or just pressing with the test? "23652896done, 1:15:50 elapsed"
<^peanut^> nkei0: looks like it's still scanning the disk. wow how big is your HD?
<lichunliang> 320
<ericthehax> ...
<gurudrew> Jordan_U, Any ideas on how to fix this?
<froschi> ^peanut^: 'from' gnoem? maybe :) clicked on 'open', then 'extract' somwhere
<thune3> dibs: those are just "obsolete" packages, you should be able to remove them if you want. It is not really a problem to leave them.
<ericthehax> Not the walmart curse again ;_;
<karlo> how do I know if my graphical driver is installed ?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Nvm, that last message was for gurudrew
<nkei0> ^peanut^: Also, it just said  96.11% done, 1:16:25 elapsed Interrupt caught, cleaning up and then brought the prompt back.  I scanned a few different sections at a time, this section was 25gig... it takes about an hourish
<gurudrew> ohh
<gurudrew> ok thanks Jordan_U
<gurudrew> I'll take a look
<^peanut^> froschi: what type of file is it? *.gz *.bz2? *.zip?
<Jordan_U> gurudrew: You're welcome.
<econdudeawesome> Is Xubuntu really more resource efficient than Ubunut?
<froschi> ^peanut^: bz2
<Evolution-X> anyone with Ipod experiences that can help me please PM me
<OldSmokey_> hello
<tensorpudding> ericthehax: I have this problem on occasion too
<^peanut^> nkei0: ok cool and you ran it with fsck -a right?
<tensorpudding> did you mess with the sources?
<Evolution-X> need help
<gurudrew> econdudeawesome, the XFCE interface is really snappy, sometimes snappier than Gnome, but in 10.4 I've found gnome to be really awesome performance-wise
<nkei0> ^peanut^: I haven't done that one yet
<tensorpudding> you might need to run aptitude update
<^peanut^> froschi: try openning a terminal, cd to the location of the *.bz2 and run bunzip "filename.bz2"
<gurudrew> I'm totally in love with 10.4, just hate the pink/purple icons, which I've gotten rid of.
<^peanut^> nkei0: oh ok.
<ericthehax> tensorpudding: its been happening for quite a while... i think a few days at least... do you know what could be causing it?
<^peanut^> nkei0: your still on your live cd right?
<nkei0> ^peanut^: Yep
<thune3> dibs: are you having an actual problem when you try to perform some install operation?
<OldSmokey_> anybody using UE?
<^peanut^> nkei0: ok... try running the fsck -a /dev/"whatever your disk partition is"
<froschi> ^peanut^: yeah, doing that atm...  i think it's running out of diskspace... makes a strange file in some subdir first... maybe wants to COPY, not MOVE in the end... is this a know bug?
<econdudeawesome> gurudrew I ask because I'm thinking of switching over to lubuntu for an older system. I am actually currently using lubuntu-desktop and the default interface isn't great, but it sure is amazingly fast.
<robacarp> anyone in here use an apple bluetooth wireless kbd with 10.04?
<econdudeawesome> gurudrew I was curious because Xubuntu is claimed to be for lower end systems, and lubuntu seems a lot better (via random google searches for info)
<^peanut^> froschi: not sure if it's a bug. could you paste the output from your shell when it finishes? or fails?
<froschi> ^peanut^: bunzip worked fine... :/ only cost me ~10 minutes waiting... think i'm going back to cmdline for all needs where possible :/
<gurudrew> econdudeawesome, I don't have a reference point as I've never used lubuntu, but xubuntu is snappy from my experience.
<hiexpo> arg
<slidinghorn> econdudeawesome, lxde is a very lightweight DE compared to XFCE in my experience.  You can theme it up if you don't like the original look without too much trouble I'm sure...haven't tried to myself.
<^peanut^> froschi: I'm so terminal bound for most things.  =) it's nice
<^peanut^> hiexpo: what's up?
<nkei0> ^peanut^: I get this "fsck: fsck.swap: not found ; fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.swap for /dev/sda5"  when running fsck -a /dev/sda5
<OldSmokey_> <econdudeawesome> mint released a light version also
<econdudeawesome> gurudrew good to know. I'm going to be setting up a LAMP and only want a minimal desktop environment. slidinghorn I'm fairly impressed--very very snappy, but no compiz. Compiz is nice, but not a dealbreaker if its missing
<Evolution-X> Do i need codecs for ubuntu
<nkei0> ^peanut^: Is it because I had the swapoff when i was deleted the extra linux swap space?
<hiexpo> got booted
<Evolution-X> video and audio codecs
<Evolution-X> i got ubuntu 10.4
<econdudeawesome> OldSmokey I haven't really been impressed with Linux Mint. It's ugly IMHO. And GNOME panels/LXDE panels are easier to work with than whatever skin Linux Mint is using
<slidinghorn> econdudeawesome, well if you're on a low-end system, compiz isn't good for you anyway...it's pretty resource intensive in itself
<^peanut^> nkei0: hmm, good question.
<dibs> thune3: it's just that every morning I get a partial upgrade dialogue instead of my old faithfull upgrades one
<OldSmokey_> <Evolution-X> depends on what you want to do
<nkei0> ^peanut^: Turned it back on, and trying again.
<Jordan_U> Evolution-X: Generally just double clicking on a video / audio file will install the codecs needed automatically.
<^peanut^> nkei0: have you tried to remove the swap first, then add in to swap?
<soreau> slidinghorn: Its only as resource intensive as the plugins you have enabled.
<Evolution-X> i see that happends on rythmbox
<^peanut^> ok brb
<econdudeawesome> slidinghorn I'm not, but I like my DE to use little resources, since I do a lot of scientific computing/number crunching. I get tired of doing that in CLI
<hiexpo> add medibuntu  repos i think still in 10.04
<nkei0> ^peanut^: no, i just tried it with swapon and it still failed for the same reason.
<Evolution-X> ok
#ubuntu 2010-07-20
<^peanut^> ok brb nkei0
<Evolution-X> i like to install so i dont need to do later on down the road
<makaveli0129> need some help on this one i have a wireless card but when trying to activate it through the drivers in the menu i get an error in the log that says that it's blacklisted so i edit the black list file and removed the drivers rebooted and still get the same error any ideas?
<soreau> econdudeawesome: What kind of gpu are you going to have?
<econdudeawesome> I do think Xubuntu's app stack is better than standard ubuntu tho
<Jordan_U> !codecs | Evolution-X
<ubottu> Evolution-X: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slidinghorn> econdudeawesome, you could go without a DE and just use a window manager instead (fluxbox, icewm, enlightenment, etc) -- that'd cut the weight down
<Evolution-X> thanks
<nkei0> ^peanut^: I will brb as well, I'm going to double check that I haven't screwed anything up recently and boot into my actual system.
<hopsa> Evolution-X: Oh, you must mean leave the channel ?
<gurudrew> My terminal window is ridiculously transparent for no reason, in the profile settings I've turned transparency off but the window border and everything is semi-transparent. Is there some keyboard shortcut I may have hit to toggle opacity through compiz or something?
<econdudeawesome> slidinghorn that's a good point--I'll look into it. How difficult is that to work in (I'm not total Linux newb, 2 years now, but still a lot I run up against I don't know)
<soreau> gurudrew: Try Alt+Scroll up
<gurudrew> scroll up?
<gurudrew> mousewheel?
<ftlangley> hi folks I want to intall a GUI on my Ubuntu server, but first I need help with configureing for a static IP
<hiexpo> new distro gnsacktrack out gonna try it here in a bit > is bt but gnome
<econdudeawesome> soreau GPU==graphic processing unit? If I interpreted that right, I'm super cheap and just have some junky HP and Dell computers I'm either going to cluster eventually or run a LAMP
<soreau> econdudeawesome: You can use compiz as a standalone wm just the same
<econdudeawesome> soreau so to answer your question, just onboard
<dibs> thune3: when I run update manager I get the partial upgrade warning and I apparently have 2 packages selected but the list is empty, any idea on why this might be?
<soreau> econdudeawesome: so probably intel?
<slidinghorn> econdudeawesome, not very...it doesn't have the nice panels that you'd be used to with XFCE/LXDE or the extra software (games, etc), but if you're just using it for a LAMP then you should have no worries
<annaimkonki> hi.. anyone successful on streaming on justin.tv?
<annaimkonki> broadcast on justin.tv
<hopsa> Evolution-X: Nw, rock and roll!
<Evolution-X> what u mean
<Evolution-X> leave tha channel
<econdudeawesome> soreau Compiz works as a windows manager, (probably intel) does that mean I don't have Nautilus?
<ed4151> Hi all, i installed ubuntu inside windows. But i think the grub or loader is not working
<econdudeawesome> soreau or some other filemanager?
<OldSmokey_> <annaimkonki> i use element linux for that
<Songer> help, i can access to lucid
<Evolution-X> i think u have bootloader issues
<annaimkonki> element linux? OldSmokey_
<Songer> in grub dos not apperquietand flash to replese
<Jordan_U> ed4151: What exactly happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<OldSmokey_> <annaimkonki> yes made to connect to tv it is ubuntu based
<OldSmokey_> <annaimkonki> but you dont have to connect to tv to use
<Evolution-X> hopsa i read that page
<econdudeawesome> slidinghorn so do I need to worry about RandR if I use only Openbox?
<soreau> econdudeawesome: compiz is a window manager like openbox, metacity and xfwm4. You can only have one running at a given time. Nautilus is a file manager like Thunar
<Evolution-X> talk about gstreame
<Songer> monitor goes black , Jordan_U
<econdudeawesome> soreau I see. I grok the difference now
<Jordan_U> Songer: What is your first language?
<annaimkonki> OldSmokey_: i want to broadcast.. not watch it on a tv
<hiexpo> i keep seeing people say the installed ubuntu inside windows what is this i never heard of such
<karlo> how do you link people like that?
<^peanut^> back
<Daekdroom> !wubi | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<slidinghorn> econdudeawesome, to be honest, not sure what that is
<Songer> no signal in monitor
<OldSmokey_> <annaimkonki> i c
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: http://wubi-installer.org/
<^peanut^> nkei0: great idea
<hiexpo> oh wubi
<annaimkonki> is there a way to broadcast on justin.tv?
<econdudeawesome> slidinghorn resizing windows ability--doesn't come native to X
<annaimkonki> or do i need to run my hated windows?
<annaimkonki> patition
<^peanut^> annaimkonki: check out the #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ed4151> Hi all, i installed ubuntu inside windows. But i think the grub or loader is not working
<Evolution-X> use wine
<slidinghorn> econdudeawesome, basically you'd take a minimal install and install what you want through the repositories -- I'm sure the other WMs would have something to deal with the RandR functions
<econdudeawesome> slidinghorn most DEs/wm have some small program to allow for it, else you have to restart X every time
<karlo> is this most popular irc chat ?
<Jordan_U> ed4151: If you hold shift when you selecte Ubuntu do you get the grub menu?
<econdudeawesome> slidinghorn thanks. How much resource on average does the panel really take?
<hopsa> Evolution-X: Sazzy
<Evolution-X> is not the most popular the most populated
<Evolution-X> jajajaja
<ed4151> Jordan_U i would hyave to try it.
<^peanut^> karlo: just type the nick with : then your text
<hopsa> Evolution-X: I want Saaz Hops btw! :)
<econdudeawesome> karlo probably--biggest I've seen. Though you check out the religion channel and see whats happening. Or politics
<dibs> thune3: ok, I ran upgrade from bash and now I see that my php5 and phpmyadmin are marked for DOWNGRADE, is this the root of the issue you think?
<hiexpo> karbo,  this is ubuntu irc chat
<slidinghorn> econdudeawesome, not really sure
<karlo> ok
<Evolution-X> whaats that
<Pici> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<scotty00> wine users say WINE
<econdudeawesome> unless they've drunk a lot of WINE
<slidinghorn> karlo, yes #ubuntu is usually one of the most populated channels on freenode.  see ubottu's post above for what the channel's for ^^
<hiexpo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Evolution-X> how i put ur mane red like u do mine
<Evolution-X> yes wine
<Pici> Evolution-X: This is a support channel, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Evolution-X> is a window like
<gurudrew> alt + scroll is doing nothing
<slidinghorn> Evolution-X, all you do is type their name
<scotty00> playing games in wine
<karlo> ^peanut^: ty
<Evolution-X> many questions
<^peanut^> karlo: np
<Songer> ok in boot  i can select all option but is the same thing mi monitor stop resiving signal and i can hear lucid geting in, Jordan_U
<hiexpo> Evolution-X,  if its red that is a private message to ones self
<OldSmokey_> any quakelive players?
<robacarp> anyone in here use an apple bluetooth wireless kbd with 10.04?
<^peanut^> !ot > OldSmokey
<slidinghorn> !anyone > robacarp
<ubottu> robacarp, please see my private message
<Evolution-X> how u do it
<scotty00> why would u use an apple wireless craparse keyboard anyways
<Evolution-X> pm me
<Evolution-X> i dont mind
<scotty00> and change the batteries like every five minutes
<slidinghorn> Evolution-X, if you type someone's nick, it will be highlighted on their screen
<makaveli0129> ok my jockey.log says the following: 2010-07-19 19:06:59,493 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod enabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<makaveli0129> any ideas?
<Evolution-X> not on my screen ?
<OldSmokey_> anybody know of a tool faster than unetbootin?
<slidinghorn> Evolution-X, only if your name is in there as well
<karlo> what time is there in your countries people ? xD in my it is 1
<slidinghorn> !ot | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Evolution-X> ok thanks pal
<Evolution-X> usefull info
<^peanut^> OldSmokey_: dd?
<OldSmokey_> <^peanut^> ?
<^peanut^> OldSmokey_: dd = disk dump... man dd, you can take an iso and dd it to a usb drive. but, I'm not sure that will work or make the usb stick bootable. you might need to do a bit more to make it bootable.
<Mahjongg> how can I get rkhunter messages sent to root sent to a user with admin rights, as well
<OldSmokey_> <^peanut^> loading the new supergamer on a 16gb
<OldSmokey_> usb
<OldSmokey_> <^peanut^> thx
<Songer> eny body can help me o get in lucid, because i don see enithing mi monitor stop resivingsignal
<^peanut^> OldSmokey_: oh ok cool
<OldSmokey_> <^peanut^> its almost 8gb
<^peanut^> OldSmokey_: hmm, yea that could take awhile
<OldSmokey_> <^peanut^> been half an hour already
<^peanut^> OldSmokey_: ouch.
<Dr_Willis> ^peanut^:  thers onluy a few spefific distros out that you can dd an iso to a flash drive and have it work.
<Dr_Willis> ^peanut^:  and ubuntu is not one of them
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: yeah I figured as much.
<slidinghorn> Songer, this is all I could find: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804389
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: dd isn't for everything..=)
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: maybe the dd folks should change their catch phrase to that =)
<eliotn> what should I get at the bazzar for my SpVM?
<Dr_Willis> ^peanut^:  the iso files hjave to be speficically designed.. somthing like a multi session
<eliotn> ??staff acquirement
<eliotn> never mind, wrong channel
<ed4151> Jordan_U did hold SHIFT before selecting ubuntu and i got a msg "GNU Grub version 1.98-1Ubuntu5
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: oh... the layout in the iso looks just like the layout on the usb stick, I though it was more of a copy then setup the boot-strap on the usb stick.
<OldSmokey_> <^peanut^> wow says it is done ttyl
<^peanut^> Ok good luck
<Jordan_U> ed4151: Did you get a menu?
<Dr_Willis> ^peanut^:  we had a little chat about that feature in here the other day.. but  ive slept since then. :)
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: =)
<ed4151> Jordan_U just that, i mean it tells to to press TAB for commands
<algorithm> hi guys
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: sorry I missed that. would be nice to know more about that process. vs how we do it here at my company for our products
<Dr_Willis> ^peanut^:  yea. i think the suse iso's do work that way. and i recall a few others.
<Jordan_U> ed4151: Do you get a menu if you press escape at that prompt?
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: oh ok
<algorithm> I hate to be the guy that just hops in and asks for something, but is anyone here familiar with installing/configuring ssl for apache2?
<ed4151> Jordan_U space or tab?
<algorithm> I've run into an error that's driving me nuts
<Evolution-X> I have suse in my flash drive an boot
<Evolution-X> but is just installer
<^peanut^> !ask | algorithm
<ubottu> algorithm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<algorithm> ah, gotcha
<the_file> hi
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<just_frame> I want to downgrade the xorg on my ubuntu 10.04 to 7.4
<Jordan_U> ^peanut^: If you use grub2's grub-mkrescue utility it will make a disk image that can be burned to a CD, dd'd to a USB drive (or any hard drive), or if it's small enough even booted from a floppy.
<just_frame> I googled around for a good manual to downgrade xorg
<algorithm> I'm trying to configure my apache installing to support ssl. Whenever I visit my site, by browser says "SSL Connection Error. Unable to make a secure connection to the server. This may be a problem with the server, or it may be requiring a client authentication certificate that you don't have.". I've tried different private keys and certificates. I even tried a key and certificate from my prior server (same domain name) wh
<algorithm> ich I know works. If anyone has some suggestions, it would be most appreciated
<just_frame> but coulden't find one, even after looking at the forums
<massmc_> I formatted a drive to XFS in disk utility, rebooted and now i dont have permission to open it.. why is this?
<hiexpo> > downgrade no
<Jordan_U> ^peanut^: You can even add EFI support in the same image if you want it.
<^peanut^> Jordan_U: on nice. yeah, haven't played much with grub2 as of late. But, now I have some playing around to do. Ty.
<Dr_Willis> massmc_:  becauise you need to set the permissions/ownership of the filesystem to be read/writeable by the users in questiomn
<^peanut^> Jordan_U: oh sweet =)
<just_frame> grub live cd sucks
<Jordan_U> ^peanut^: You're welcome.
<Songer>  slidinghorn, thanks but i cannot access in both singe/safe-mode
<massmc_> Dr_Willis, when I formatted it i ticked take ownership, was working fine, backed all my stuff to it
<ed4151> Jordan_U space or tab?
<barry_> hey, quick easy question... what is the easiest way to prevent the kernel from upgrading at all? I tweaked a friend's netbook to run madwifi, but because the drivers are kernel dependent, his wifi breaks with every kernel upgrade. How can I stop the kernel from updating?
<maco> barry_: lock its version in synaptic
<barry_> maco: checking that option now. thx
<Jordan_U> barry_: Why werent the ath5/9k drivers working, do you know?
<Songer> well lucid can acces the poin is that i cannot see any sinal on mi monitor
<^peanut^> barry_: exclude list? exclude the kernel from being upgraded?
<dibs> thune3: It seems my pinned PHP5.2 karmic was to blame, removed the pin file and now I'm all set, Thanks for your help!
<just_frame> does gnome have to be removed if I wana downgrade xorg?.
<Jordan_U> ed4151: I don't understand your question.
<barry_> Jordan_U: No idea... I couldn't get the card recognized with a default Lucid NBR install
<barry_> ^peanut^: that's above my skill level
<hiexpo> the ath 5k drivers do work
<ed4151> Jordan_U <Jordan_U> ed4151: Do you get a menu if you press escape at that prompt?
<ed4151> Jordan_U space or tab?
<barry_> hiexpo: would i be better off using ath5k then?
<greezmunkey> ~ /quit
<Jordan_U> ed4151: Neither, press escape.
<hiexpo> barry_,  sould work outta the box
<ed4151> will have to try it again
<ed4151> Jordan_U will have to try it again, now remember i installed ubuntu inside windows not directly into its own partition
<^peanut^> barry_: how about going to "System->Administration->Software Sources, select tab 3 and click the radio button "only notify about available updates. Then you can choose which items you want updated?
<Jordan_U> ed4151: Sometimes installing linux-backports-modules can help, and doesn't cause problems with upgrades.
<makaveli0129> ok so lwconfig shows my wireless in use now but i don't see any icon in the top bar any ideas?
<thune3> dibs: glad you figured it out.
<Jordan_U> barry_: Sometimes installing linux-backports-modules can help, and doesn't cause problems with upgrades.
<barry_> ^peanut^: hmmm... if I can get the ath5k/9k drivers working, he could update freely, which would be better.
<Jordan_U> ed4151: Ignore my last comment.
<hiexpo> ath 5k is a great card
<barry_> I followed this guide to install madwifi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484242
<Andyman555> leave
<^peanut^> barry_: oh yes... that is the better option for sure
<barry_> hiexpo: the device is Atheros AR5001
<barry_> can i use ath5k drivers to get it to work?
<hiexpo> barry_,  i have same card  it is great
<barry_> hiexpo: do you have a moment to help me with wifi drivers?
<hiexpo> barry_,  sure
<Jordan_U> barry_: You'll have to remove ath5k and ath9k from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist .
<barry_> hiexpo: ok, based on that tutorial, i believe i blacklisted ath5k modules. what do
<barry_> Jordan_U: exactly what i was going  to ask :) how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> barry_: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<KwikkSilva> Hi All
<Oer> just_frame, maybe re-install with 8.10 intrepid incl. xorg 7.4 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<KwikkSilva> just installed my first Ubuntu server...
<just_frame> how do I downgrade xorg in ubuntu 10.04
<just_frame> is there a manual to do that?.
<KwikkSilva> looking good so far
<hiexpo> ath 5k works with linux
<barry_> Jordan_U: ok, done. the blacklists are removed, and the file has been saved. now what?
<hiexpo> atheros gets good support in linux
<KwikkSilva> I'm trying to get another server on the network thru this server
<KwikkSilva> do i do that via ICS?
<barry_> hiexpo: how do i install ath5k?
<Jordan_U> barry_: Remove "ath_pci" from /etc/modules the same way.
<barry_> Jordan_U: doing now...
<hiexpo> ^barry
<TheThing> Hello everyone, I am in need of a little assistance. My the character set on ubuntu has become.... fucked up to say little. Occasionally in programs letters will become messed up, but at the moment my systemwide 'r' character turns to the weirdest looking thing ever
<barry_> Jordan_U: the file has "lp" and "ath_pci" listed three times. delete all of those entries?
<hiexpo> !language TheThing
<IdleOne> !language  TheThing
<IdleOne> !language  | TheThing
<ubottu> TheThing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> barry_: I don't think that lp has anything to do with this, just remove all instances of "ath_pci"
<barry_> Jordan_U: OK done.
<hiexpo> hey
<TheThing> Get off will you, more annoying than cursing
<barry_> Jordan_U: what is the next step to getting ath5k drivers working?
<barry_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<makaveli0129> ok so lwconfig shows my wireless in use now but i don't see any icon in the top bar any ideas?
<transom324> help! i can't launch software center
<^peanut^> TheThing: If you go to "System->Prefs->Keyboard Prefs and click tab 2, what is the current layout of your keyboard?
<Jordan_U> barry_: Now try "sudo rmmod ath_hal ath_pci" then "sudo modprobe ath5k"
<TheThing> ^peanut^, Strait USA
<barry_> Jordan_U: doing now
<^peanut^> TheThing: did this just start happening, or where you making a change to something and this all of a sudden started to happen?
<barry_> Jordan_U: on first command: ERROR: Module ath_hal does not exist in /proc/modules
<Garnasha> something that has been bothering me for a while: I've been told you can restart (almost) any part of Ubuntu without restarting the whole system, which should have the same effect as restarting the system
<UberN00b> helloo
<TheThing> ^peanut^, its strange, it'll repair after a reboot, but it seems after more use of applications it slowly becomes more corrupted, nasty leak somewhere
<Jordan_U> barry_: Ok, what is the output of "lsmod | grep ath"? (if it's more than a few lines use pastebin)
<Garnasha> my wlan has been acting up, so I wonder, how do I restart wlan without restarting Ubuntu as a whole?
<^peanut^> TheThing: could very well be memory
<TheThing> Garnasha, ifconfig wlan up;ifconfig wlan down
<barry_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/kTFLzce9
<^peanut^> Garnasha: right click on the NetworkManager app next to your clock or to the left of it and choose disable networking or disable wireless, then do the same thing and enable it.
<TheThing> Garnasha, sorry, flip those, first down then up
<Jordan_U> TheThing: Reboot holding shift and try memtest, let it run for about an hour if you want to be thorough.
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, I tried that way, doesn't work
<Jordan_U> TheThing: That will test if you have bad RAM
<Garnasha> TheThing, thanks, I'll try that next time it goes down
<^peanut^> Garnasha: did you install the wireless "recommened" drivers for your card from the hardware drivers app ?
<infid> how do you type: <Multi_key> <U2208> <U0338> ? my compose-key is 'right-alt' but i dont know how to type U2208
<Jordan_U> barry_: Ok, that looks good. Can you connect to wireless?
<phaedra> Garnasha, you can also try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' in terminal
<TheThing> Jordan_U, Shit, will do, also, do you know how to schedule a filesystem check on ubuntu, maybe corruption in the language packs
<Seeker`> TheThing: Please watch your langauge
<TheThing> Sedated, my b
<Jordan_U> TheThing: "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot and fsck will be run at next boot.
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, hmm, I think I actually forgot to configure drivers... Stupid me. And networking restart also has no effect while restarting the system does
<TheThing> Jordan_U, Ahh, ohk, thanks
<Jordan_U> TheThing: You're welcome.
<TheThing> Thank you guys for your help, gonna hop to it
<barry_> Jordan_U: no. "no wireless networks found" :(
<^peanut^> Garnasha: yea when you restart the system the drive modules (that's what they are called, when booting the modules are loaded into the kernel during boot).
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, anyway, I'll use the drivers app now
<Jordan_U> barry_: Try "sudo modprobe ath9k"
<^peanut^> Garnasha: try it.... reboot, and hopefully all will be good
<barry_> Jordan_U: trying.
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, ah. And is there a way to reload those modules individually?
<barry_> Jordan_U: same :( I am using wicd instead of network manager, if that makes a difference
<transom324> help cant launch the software center app
<Jordan_U> barry_: Can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan"?
<barry_> Jordan_U: yup. hang on
<barry_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/SwPWzg2J
<serro> how to autostart apache2 on startup ?
<^peanut^> Garnasha: well, yes. you can see from a terminal what drivers/modules are running with lsmod | more or just lsmod.  Though you need to know the driver name for your card. then you can use sudo rmmod module name to remove it from running, then modprobe module name to reload or restart the driver
<Jordan_U> barry_: Can you try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"?
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, Hardware drivers app just says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and shows an empty list under an empty textfield
<^peanut^> Garnasha: hmm is this system conencted to the net? are you currently on the same system?
<^peanut^> garnasha: and when I say connected, I mean via hard wire.
<barry_> Jordan_U: the command seemed to go through, but still no wireless
<Oer> transom324, i see it is a new problem
<Oer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317639&page=2
<Jordan_U> barry_: Any difference in the output from iwlist scan?
<transom324> Oer:yes it is
<barry_> Jordan_U: difference --> "wlan0     No scan results"
<transom324> Oer: haven't in a while
<barry_> Jordan_U: i have my laptop connected to my wireless, so i know the network is ok
<Oer> transom324, i still have 2.0.5, maybe you can get it tru synaptics ? name = software-center
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, system meaning laptop? The laptop having problems is the one I'm using to connect to irc atm, and it's on wlan only, though I have had it on a wired connection before
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, and the wired connection never failed
<transom324> Oer: thanks ill give it a shot
<^peanut^> garnasha: and this is a new install. Hmm... either your card isn't support and that's why it's not listed in the hardware list
<^peanut^> Garnasha: strange
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, not really a new install
<Jordan_U> barry_: Try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<^peanut^> Garnasha: any changes to the apt source lists?
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, started on 9.04
<Oer> transom324, maybe a bugreport is in place, to help development fix this.
<stefankern> hey^^
<^peanut^> Garnasha: hmmm
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, but the problem's always been there iirc
<stefankern> anyone german here?
<stefankern> kan hier wer deutsch
<^peanut^> Garnasha: what type of wireless card do you have?
<Seeker`> !de | Stupendoussteve
<ubottu> Stupendoussteve: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebsebseb> Seeker`: to late they left, so you did that to the wrong person
<Seeker`> bah
<Stupendoussteve> No thanks ;)
<barry_> Jordan_U: you still there?
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, sysinfo gives four fields under network: a network controller, an ethernet controller, and the respective subsystems. Which do I need?
<Jordan_U> barry_: Yes.
<barry_> Jordan_U: any ideas or am i stuck?
<Jordan_U> barry_: Try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<makaveli0129> can anyone help me iwconfig shows my card but i'm not getting anyway to connect to the network
<barry_> Jordan_U: that is installed, as well the the same package for the specific kernel
<cheri703> thoughts on why a usb mic won't show up in "sound preferences" even though it was working the other night?
<mun> hi
<timClicks> is it possible to ask grep for two words, e.g. some way to escape the whitespace?
<mun> does anyone know how to make a bootable USB so that I can put the files on it to restore BIOS?
<^peanut^> Garnasha:  run lspci from a terminal
<barry_> timClicks: did you try "two words"?
<^peanut^> Garnasha: run lspci from a terminal. lspci | grep Network
<timClicks> mun: https://launchpad.net/usb-creator
<mun> timClicks, thanks
<timClicks> barry: no, hrm.. that easy?
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, done that. Large output. How do I configure at how many lines the terminal should wrap?
<barry_> timClicks: not sure if if works with grep, but does with many other tools. try it
<elias_> hey where can i download new emerald themes?
<mun> timClicks, can unetbootin do it?
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, because atm, it's wrapping in a rather inconvenient manner
<timClicks> mun sure
<^peanut^> Garnasha: if you use the pipe | and then grep (pick out a keyword or pharse or regex) then the output should be alot smaller
<Jordan_U> Garnasha: lspci | less
<barry_> Jordan_U: I'm going to reinstall network manager and reboot. will you be here in a couple minutes?
<dominicdinada> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mun> timClicks, but  it seems to build a bootable usb with an OS on it, right?
<Jordan_U> barry_: Yes.
<timClicks> most of those scripts are based off of original work for fedora
<mun> timClicks, whereas I only need a bootable usb.
<cheri703> anyone know anything about usb microphones? not sure why this isn't being recognized
<Plimmer> Hello, I am having a problem with a disk drive. Last time I was here (about a week ago) I was advised to let fsck run and not turn off my server. I did that, and I still cant find the disk I was mentioning. I was told to use a command last time that told me if fsck was running and I cant remember what it was, can someone refresh my memory?
<JJ_> can somone tell me how i get sound drivers for linux for this sound type plzlucid Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Garnasha> ah
<makaveli0129> sudo ifup *network syas ignoring unknown interface
<makaveli0129> what does that mean
<Jordan_U> mun: Are you trying to use a boot floppy based utility?
<JJ_> can somone tell me how i get sound drivers for linux lucid for this sound type plz Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)-- corrected
<Master-Mind> If i install a video transcoder,,does de codecs that the software display i have installed ?
<^peanut^> Garnasha: here is my output from "lspci | grep Network  http://paste.ubuntu.com/466202/
<mun> Jordan_U, umm.. I'm not sure. Basically I'm following some instructions to restore my BIOS on my laptop
<mun> Jordan_U, it says I would need a bootable USB and then copy the files over
<oliver_> i installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my Intel Core i5 and 5770, 4gb ram, and now ubuntu use 1-1,5gb of ram... when i check in system monitor i dont can se something that use so much ram...
<Jordan_U> mun: What instructions?
<Master-Mind> need like a codec pack
<dominicdinada> Plimmer: press the up arrow ?
<mun> Jordan_U, http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-xps-studio-xps/451601-bricked-xps-1645-help.html
<Plimmer> dominicdinada: When I was done typing I did that.. :)
<gurudrew> Thanks Jordan_U, got it all working
<JJ_> i d/led ll the codecs already
<dominicdinada> Plimmer: you got it ?
<Jordan_U> gurudrew: You're welcome.
<gurudrew> Now I'm setting up SWAP and whatnot, will Ubuntu automatically detect swap partitions?
<mun> Jordan_U, I'd need a bootable USB for that, right?
<mun> Jordan_U, if I only copy the files over, would the USB still be loaded?
<Plimmer> Jordan_U: Yes. Rebooting the system now.
<Garnasha> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Ex-Opesa> Guys, which program we used to make bootable USBs, it was unet something? :)
<dominicdinada> Plimmer: By default ubuntu keeps a history of the last 1000 commands i believe
<Master-Mind> pendrivelinux
<Master-Mind> they have multyboot linux
<^peanut^> mun: did you do step 5?
<Master-Mind> all linux in one penndrive
<infid> how do you type: <Multi_key> <U2208> <U0338> ? my compose-key is 'right-alt' but i dont know how to type U2208
<Master-Mind> very cool
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Oer> mun that review is pointing to a windows bootdisk, ubuntu does not recognize .exe
<Master-Mind> if u have wine  u can install from ur pc
<^peanut^> Garnasha: ah ok. Hmm, I'm really not sure about that card as I don't have one. Maybe someone here as more knowledge about the atheros cards
<Master-Mind> is an exe installer
<Plimmer> Okay, I did a pgrep fsck before I rebooted the machine and there was no output, system rebooted with a problem and I do a pgrep fsck again and now I get 2 numbers (419, 430), again.
<Plimmer> without a problem*
<dianna> hi
<dianna> hi
<Chaosfactor> I want to retore my Windows bootloader since I moved my Ubuntu install to my laptop. Has anyone ever had to do that on there PC?
<^peanut^> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JJ_> can somone tell me how i get sound drivers for linux lucid for this sound type plz Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)-- corrected
<dianna> hi
<dianna> hello
<mun> ^peanut^, no but I found all of the files in a separate thread: http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-xps-studio-xps/450888-up-downgrading-your-1645-bios.html#post5869005
<trojan_spike> pastebin address some1 please .
<^peanut^> !repeat | dianna
<ubottu> dianna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<___Ruizu___> ciao per tutto
<JJ_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mun> Oer, right. but I found the files in a separate thread: http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-xps-studio-xps/450888-up-downgrading-your-1645-bios.html#post5869005
<dianna> your names peanut
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, ok, thanks for the pointers. Until I can solve the issue though, could I just reload that module? It fails after the laptop goes into standby or hibernation, and rarely when it feels like it
<^peanut^> mun: best to follow all the instructions from start to finish and not to skip anything, even when it looks ok to skip it.
<mun> ^peanut^, sure. unfortunately I haven't got a windows machine here. :(
<mun> ^peanut^, thus I can't run the .exe
<Oer> mun maybe bootdisk.com can help
<^peanut^> Garnasha: yes, use rmmod drivename and then modprobe drivername
<bcmiller> hola
<Master-Mind> hola
<___Ruizu___> hola
<linux_is_my_hero> my notifier isnt showing my speaker (sound/volume level) or my little envelope to access messaging apps
<JJ_> MUN:- u can run an .exe by d/ling wine for your linux machine
<linux_is_my_hero> help me, please...
<___Ruizu___> alguien habla español
<___Ruizu___> ?
<JJ_> !ask
<Master-Mind> yes u can
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Master-Mind> si
<^peanut^> mun: I believe you'll need a win box this to make that usb stick bootable, cause I bet that the *.exe setup stuff is doing that for you.
<Jordan_U> !es | ___Ruizu___
<ubottu> ___Ruizu___: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, ah. And I can get the drivername by looking for Atheros in lsmod?
<mun> ^peanut^, I tried it in VirtualBox but it complains about no battery etc.
<mun> right
<^peanut^> garnasha: I believe the driver name "could" be something like "ath" something ...=) sorry man...
<barry_> Jordan_U: I am posting wirelessly from the netbook :)
<trism> linux_is_my_hero: add the indicator applet to your panel
<Dr_Willis> linux_is_my_hero:  you mayve of removed the indicator applet try readding it back to the panel.. or just reset the panels
<Jordan_U> barry_: :)
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<trojan_spike> pastebin address plz ..
<Vooloo> my box suddently has mute all on all sounds, I cant change it... do i need to reboot?
<Jordan_U> barry_: Did you "lsmod | grep ath" to be sure that ath_pci isn't being used?
<barry_> Jordan_U: not sure what did it, but after rebooting, both wicd and NM showed wireless connection.
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, module ath with size 7611 used by ath9k?
<JJ_> can somone tell me how i get sound drivers for linux lucid /Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<^peanut^> !paste | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> barry_: I would personally get rid of wicd.
<trojan_spike> Vooloo, figure out what caused.. software that u ran ??
<^peanut^> garnasha: that's it...good job. now you can run "rmmod ath9k" and then modprobe ath9k
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, or more likely that module ath9k with size 306010 used by nothing?
<barry_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/nvuGaiXF
<^peanut^> garnasha: yeah
<Master-Mind> Guys in penndrivelinux they even have support for machinnes that not boot from usb,,thay make it boot from usb,,what they do ,,i dont know,,,but it works
<Jordan_U> barry_: It's using madwifi :(
<JJ_> !pastebin trojan_spike
<dianna> hi
<barry_> Jordan_U: bleh :/
<JJ_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<^peanut^> Master-Mind: ask them?
<linux_is_my_hero> Dr_Willis: thanks! :-)
<sebsebseb> dianna: hi
<Garnasha> ^peanut^, ah, so the 9k version. Thank you. That should help a lot getting online again without a reboot.
<Jordan_U> Master-Mind: Usually a boot floppy that has USB code on it.
<dianna> hi
<wrench> is there any way to keep ubuntu from logging my account out after inactivity?
<^peanut^> Garnasha: I hope so.
<^peanut^> wrench: screensaver settings? power settings?
<Jordan_U> mun: The problem is that there is no such things as a "generic" boot disk, a disk needs some type of operating system, in this case probably a version of DOS, so you need to figure out exactly what that executable tries to setup.
<Master-Mind> i guess thatswhat they do
<JJ_> can somone tell me how i get sound drivers for linux lucid /Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) plz
<sebsebseb> dianna: Want some Ubuntu help?
<wrench> ^peanut^: its not in power settings. Checking screensaver settings...
<mun> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<barry_> Jordan_U: is there a way to fix this and use ath5k? Also, I did remove wicd entirely.
<Jordan_U> mun: You're welcome.
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: hear anything about any 3rd party module support from webmin yet ?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: webmin  I have read about that in here before, but what is it?
<dominicdinada> Remote Admin tools for Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> barry_: Mostly as a test, try installing the latest upstream kernel (there may be a fix for whatever bug is causing this problem).
<barry_> Jordan_U: now, in Hardware Drivers, it lists the Madwifi Alternate driver in use. Should I deactivate it?
<wrench> ^peanut^: it WAS in screensaver settings -- thanks!
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: Remote Admin tools for Ubuntu
<^peanut^> wrench: your welcome!
<Jordan_U> barry_: Leave it for now.
<critt> Ubuntu 10.04 I am trying to add a app launcher for skype in the avant window nav. But cant find the command to make  Skype work?
<barry_> Jordan_U: but it break upon the next kernel update, right?
<barry_> *it will
<trojan_spike> http://imagebin.org/106014         .. problem here updating
<Jordan_U> barry_: Yes.
<barry_> :I
<nkei0> ^peanut^: The fsck finished, i have 113 bad sectors, what do i do now?
<^peanut^> trojan_spike: do you have another instance of synaptic running?
<trojan_spike> nope
<CHeesEBloW> i sware i just heard one of my HDD's smack the side of the case. what utilities can i run against my hdd's to check them out?
<dominicdinada> trojan_spike: OR  ubuntu software center/ or anyother installer/uninstaller
<^peanut^> nkei0: fix them =), fsck -a should auto-repair the bad blocks
<trojan_spike> none,, no update manager or software installer
<Oer> transom324, i do not see the update 2,0.6 so i guess they are working on it.
<^peanut^> nkei0: or run fsck -a with the -y options as well as -a
<dominicdinada> trojan_spike: you could always reboot and try again :/
<Jordan_U> barry_: Try installing these packages then reboot: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc5-maverick/linux-headers-2.6.35-020635rc5_2.6.35-020635rc5_all.deb , http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc5-maverick/linux-headers-2.6.35-020635rc5-generic_2.6.35-020635rc5_i386.deb , http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc5-maverick/linux-image-2.6.35-020635rc5-generic_2.6.35-020635rc5_i
<trojan_spike> yea,, was gona do a reboot.. just wanted to see what was said here first.. cheers
<Jordan_U> CHeesEBloW: System > Administration > Disk Utility, check the SMART status.
<fullycapable> wudd up
<^peanut^> trojan_spike: what happens if you run sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get install "package-name" from a terminal
<transom324> Oer: I check the thread you sent.  i think i might wait for the fix.
<Oer> transom324, https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/606452
<trojan_spike> 1 sec
<^peanut^> make sure to close the gui package manager first =)
<Plimmer> If fsck keeps starting when I reboot my server, does that mean I have a faulty disk drive or should I just let it run for as many times as it likes?
<critt> noob anyone know the command line to create a Skype Launcher?
<BigC> Can some one help me make a shell script that installs all the software I want on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Oer> transom324, last post: re-install will do it.
<trojan_spike> UPDATES OK
<^peanut^> critt: if you know where the excutable is, right click on the top menu bar in a blank area, and choose  add to panel, then choose custom app
<logyati> hello guys!
<barry_> Jordan_U: posting wirelessly with this output: http://pastebin.com/TQ41YJys
<Plimmer> BigC: You could just make a really long sudo apt-get install line.
<Plimmer> BigC: or do you want to compile stuff aswell?
<^peanut^> ok all, have a good nite.... =)
<transom324> Oer: should i accept the ubuntu-desktop removal too?
<Jordan_U> barry_: That looks good :) Is that with the new kernel packages?
<BigC> Plimmer, I just want to install stuff
<Oer> transom324, no, just remove it in synaptic, and re-install again.
<barry_> Jordan_U: not the mainline RC5, but with 2.6.32-24-generic.  Thanks for all your help!
<critt> ^peanut^ I dont know where the executable is
<Jordan_U> barry_: You're welcome.
<trojan_spike> doesn't install updates tho,,  gona reboot
<barry_> cheers all.
<transom324> Oer: i'll try again
<transom324> Oer: didn't work 1st time
<BigC> Plimmer, I also want to add the chromium daily ppa as well.
<critt> Unrelated question to skype. I installed 10.04 on my wifes Dell. Now her mouse keeps freezing. It's a USB mouse. If I connect another mouse to USB it starts working with the second mouse
<noisewaterphd> use the other mouse
<IdleOne> critt: same port?
<atyz> Hey guys, I suppose this might be the wrong place to ask this, but what are your views on KDE vs Gnome?
<critt> It freezes after a few min to
<atyz> and why did you choose Gnome?
<it> my lucid has the same problem
<critt> No Diff port
<IdleOne> atyz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<noisewaterphd> get lots of mouses
<atyz> IdleOne, thanks
<Plimmer> BigC, I guess you could do a "sudo apt-get install thunderbird firefox gimp inkscape juk wine" and then add in the wget and configure later on in the script
<it> i disconnect my usb mouse and go to touchpad
<BigC> Plimmer, well let me add all my applications first, and then we'll work on the chrome daily ppa. OK?
<it> when i reconnect my mouse, it works well.
<Plimmer> BigC, sure
<noisewaterphd> critt: seriously tho, are other usb devices having issues or just mice
<critt> noisewaterphd Not sure just mouse so far
<transom324> Oer: still crashes
<critt> noisewaterphd  The Keyboard is USB and Is still working FIne
<logyati> i used to make backups with the command "/opt/zimbra/bin/zmmailbox -z -m user@example.com getRestURL "//?fmt=tgz" > /backup/daily/accounts/user\@example.com.tgz". But i found out that if the account is set to "CLOSED", it doesnt work!it says "permission denied" on command line. Wha should i do?
<noisewaterphd> critt: this is a shot in the dark, but try updating your bios
<noisewaterphd> i seem to remember a dell/mouse/usb thing from a while back that was a dell bios issue
<critt> Hmm Wouldnt the keyboard show problems too?
<max_> For some reason my headset is nowhere near loud enough, even if I turn it up to the maximum volume.
<max_> (not the microphone, just the output)
<noisewaterphd> critt: no, seems like it was just the mouse
<adamkex> how can i use webcam in emesene, i don't see the webcam tab and i have python-libmimic installed, i don't find setup.py
<adamkex> ?
<critt> Ill check google see if I find something . Thanks
<Raydiation> hi i want to upgrade my python-django installation to 1.2.1 in lucid and i wondered if i could just install the debian squeeze package http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/all/python-django/download
<noisewaterphd> critt: just did :P - http://linux-blog.org/dell-e521-linux-freezing-usb-mouse-problem-resolved/
<Fudge> cant find dvd-apps in ubuntu repos, suppose to be there apparently
<Benkinooby> hi. there are some howtos for ubuntu on how to use tor/privoxy for annonymous surfing (with firefox). is there a way/how-to how i can "turn on/off" tor/proxies/encrypted data transmission(e-mail, messengers,...) systemwide? or has it to be done for every program separated?
<critt> Noisewaterphd yep I see it too. Thanks gonna go get it done b4 she kills me . Thanks!!!
<adamkex> Benkinooby: yeah, torbutton exists for firefox
<lucas_> #Ubuntu-br
<BigC> Plimmer, so I got most everything in there. now for the chrome daily ppa.
<gartral> Benkinooby: set tor up as the primary proxy, and select what you want as global, direct internet, or tor
<Benkinooby> gardar: this can be set in the privoxy config file?
 * gardar slaps Benkinooby
<gartral> Benkinooby: no, System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<Benkinooby> gardar: i'm on fluxbox, not using gnome. also gnome is doing nothing else than providing a nice gui for the config files. but now i know where to start. thx for the help
 * gardar slaps Benkinooby
<dianna> hi
<dianna> hi
<gartral> Benkinooby: i forgot to mention gardar and I really doont like people getting us confused >:P
<KwikkSilva> hey up
<dianna> hey
<Benkinooby> gartral, hahaha, just noticed... sorry, but i guess you noticed it was directed to you
<KwikkSilva> anyone got a sec to help me with a littel bridging prob?
<KwikkSilva> My server has a wireless card, and i bridged it to another servers ethernet port
<gardar> Benkinooby: youre always highlighting me but not gartral.... but anyways I use fluxbox too and I use TOR too... What I did is just to install proxy and then I use the foxyproxy plugin for firefox to turn tor on/off
<KwikkSilva> and the other server got an ip of 10.42.43.11
<gardar> hope this helps
<dianna>  r5 r55555555555555555555555rhuh
<KwikkSilva> i can ping any server in my network from the bridged server (10.42.43.11)
<KwikkSilva> but 10.42.43.11 cannot ping anyone except ubuntu
<KwikkSilva> any ideas?
<dianna> on wat
<KwikkSilva> on how to get Server B (10.42.43.11) to be pingable by machines that are not the ubuntu machine
<ader10> I can't install Ubu Server from a USB flash drive. I get a notification saying that the CD-ROM can't be detected (even with "--cdrom-detect/try-usb=true")
<ader10> Please help me install it from a USB flash drive
<dianna> can some explain   to me wat this website thing is about
<dianna> i dropped me ds in the jaccuzzi and it doesnt work wat do you do
<dianna>                my
<max_> poop on it mabbe
<max_> idunno
<dianna> wow
<max_> im no expert
<MaRk-I> !ot | dianna
<ubottu> dianna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Benkinooby> gardar, for using tor/proxies with firefox there are enough how-tos and websites about it on the web.  i was looking for more general information, concerning internet security for all relevant applications... something like "make your ubuntu 100% annonym&encrypted on the network". i found some ubuntu pages... but they are from 2005... now i gutt the right name ;)
<adamkex> how can i use webcam in emesene, i don't see the webcam tab and i have python-libmimic installed, i don't find setup.py
<dianna> im bored
<BadHorsie> KwikkSilva, you're probably missing ip_forwarding
<dianna> who wants to talk to me
<ader10> dianna: Go away to some offtopic channel, you're making my question scroll up :(
<bazhang> dianna, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gardar> Benkinooby: I see... Well TOR is really really slow most of the time.. If you want a single secure proxy (but not 3 proxies like tor uses) then I'd suggest you buy a VPS from some hosting company that offers offshore hosting, and point all your traffic to a ssh tunnel throught that vps
<froschi> uh, well, i removed the partition containing /tmp, but removed it from /etc/fstab too... still the systen won't let me login... something about the 'power manager' and libgconf... what's that?
<ader10> I can't install Ubu Server from a USB flash drive. I get a notification saying that the CD-ROM can't be detected (even with "--cdrom-detect/try-usb=true") Please help me install it from the USB flash drive.
<KwikkSilva> hmm no love
<dyzilla> hi
<dianna> hi
<shtower> hey
<KwikkSilva> oh BadHorsie sorry missed your msg thanks
<dyzilla> I always have to use the alsamixer to get sound on my laptop.
<gardar> Benkinooby: in my option tor is only usable when you want to do some single task that requires high privay, like posting a comment on a website or such.. Browsing everything through tor will make you feel like youre using 56k again
<Benkinooby> hmmm.. i like the tor site, where they get that nice link to "what tor does for you and what tor doesn't do"... boils it down to the facts... nice... although tor look a bit less powerfull/secure to me now...
<dianna> who else is bored
<dyzilla> is there any way that  the alsamixer remembers that it must be at the maximum level of the speakers all of the time?
<sebsebseb> dianna: hi
<dianna> hi
<sebsebseb> dianna: this is meant to be for Ubuntu technical support
<bazhang> dianna, this is NOT a chat channel.  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> dianna: however theres #ubuntu-offtopic for people that are bored
<dianna> o
<gardar> dianna: the people on ##club-ubuntu are always bored :P
<froschi> how can i get my system back on tracks? booting from cd atm...
<adamkex> dyzilla: i think the alsa-mixer-save service might not be turned on
<BigC> Plimmer, I figured it out. I had to add the ppa for the chrome daily build. all works well now. Thanks for your support
<adamkex> dyzilla: sudo serivce alsa-mixer-save start
<adamkex> and then see if it will remember
<dyzilla> humm
<adamkex> dyzilla: it should remember how loud it was when you logoff/reboot
<adamkex> as far as i have undetstood
<dianna> bye
<ader10> I can't install Ubu Server from a USB flash drive. I get a notification saying that the CD-ROM can't be detected (even with "--cdrom-detect/try-usb=true") Please help me install it from the USB flash drive.
<dyzilla> i see
<dyzilla> ok thanks a lot adamkex
<Benkinooby> gardar, instead of ssh-ing is using vpn also fine? ... reading the differences fof vpn and ssh right now ...
<bsmith0931> i have some divx encoded mpeg4 avi files. can i just slap them on a dvd stick it in my divx compatible player, and play, or do i need to actually create a proper dvd vob file, and menu structure?
<dyzilla> adamkex  may I pm you?
<gardar> yeah ssh and vpn are both fine... I just like ssh tunneling better since it's so simple... All you have to have installed on the server-side is a ssh server, while vpn is more complicated
<Vooloo> tis flash plugin sucks, is there a better one? My sound is not working
<ader10> bsmith0931: if it's divx compatible, just "slap them on"
<Vooloo> nonfree version tha tis
<adamkex> dyzilla: sure, but i am no expert on the subject
<bsmith0931> k then
<Vooloo> and you cant click stuff
<gardar> Vooloo: are you using pulse?
<Vooloo> gardar: not sure
<Lizzard88> what package do i need to watch encrypted dvds on my machine?
<Vooloo> gardar: I guess so since it is running, but it does not say anywhere
<Lizzard88> (I am kind of a noob btw)
<gardar> Vooloo: check http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#FlashPlayer10
<ader10> Lizzard88: libdvdcss2
<Lizzard88> i tried that, but maybe im not typing in the right command
<ader10> also possibly libdvdread3, libdvdplay0, libdvdnav4
<ader10> sudo apt-get install packagename
<Lizzard88> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KBeJsKPK
<ader10> Lizzard88: * sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<ader10> then
<ader10> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Vooloo> gardar: I think the problem may be that I changed my Wine configuraiton to use OSS instead of ALSA, so it seems it changed on the entire system?
<gardar> Vooloo: and about clicking flash objects then I have the same problem... What works for me is to press the scroll wheel and then to click the left mouse button... I've heard about some people where that method doesn't work but holding down the right button and then pressing the left button works
<ader10> My question is about as ubuntu-specific as it gets and has recieved no attention in 15 minutes
<Vooloo> gardar: cause wine sound works
<ader10> Lizzard88: Have you tried the last 2 commands I wrote yet?
<Lizzard88> yes
<Lizzard88> im going to test it out thanks
<Lizzard88> but what does that do, the /usr/share/doc command?
<Benkinooby> gardar, gartral, thx for your help. sorry for the initial confusion
<gardar> Vooloo: ah, I really don't like OSS... If I remember correctly then OSS prevents sounds from everything else when some application uses oss... while with alsa, many applications can play sound at the same time
<ader10> Lizzard88: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4 is the folder and install-css.sh is the script
<gardar> Benkinooby: no problemo, hope you figure out a way to be safe that fits you :)
<Vooloo> gardar: gah ok... maybe thats why
<ader10> I can't install Ubu Server from a USB flash drive. I get a notification saying that the CD-ROM can't be detected (even with "--cdrom-detect/try-usb=true") Please help me install it from the USB flash drive.
<Lizzard88> so, i down need to download it correct? its already something on my comp
<Lizzard88> *dont need
<ader10> Lizzard88: It is already on your computer
<Lizzard88> the reason i ask, is because i have a computer that is unable to connect to the internet
<Benkinooby> gardar, i have a network at hand to wich i can connect via vpn or ssh... whatever i like...
<gardar> Vooloo: so try closing all applications that use OSS, or restarting oss... or if none of that works, try a system reboot
<Lizzard88> and I want to get it to play Dvds
<Vooloo> gardar: I changed back to alsa in wine and it works... :( but alsa really sucks BAD in wine
<gardar> Benkinooby: sounds good, as long as you trust the network youre connecting to
<ader10> Lizzard88: Ah, well you can only install the libdvdread4 package when you're connected to the internet
<ader10> Lizzard88: and you only get the script once you've installed libdvdread4
<Lizzard88> Interesting
<Lizzard88> Ok, well im not familiar with linux
<ader10> Lizzard88: If you're able to temporarily connect that computer to the internet, you can just move it back after you're done installing
<Lizzard88> but i could essentially download the packages on this computer, transport them via flash drive to this other computer, and "unpack" them
<ader10> Lizzard88: yes, you could do that
<Tobarja> does the default python install on ubuntu 9 include ssl for socket or httplib?
<Lizzard88> ader10: Would you happen to know how to do that? I would be eternally grateful for your help
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to add an entry to 'modprobe.conf' considering that it doesn't exist
<KwikkSilva> Justhave to ask my Q again - still not sure what to do
<Jordan_U> !offline | Lizzard88
<ubottu> Lizzard88: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<KwikkSilva> Server B is attached to my Ubuntu Server, the wireless on the Ubuntu server is bridged to an ethernet port on Server B
<KwikkSilva> i cannot ping server B from any machine on my network
<ennui> is there a way to have a single directory span more than one external hard drive? is raid my only option or can I use symbolic links? I want to be able to dump all my torrent files in one directory so I can just point my tracker to one directory
<KwikkSilva> but Server B can get out to the internet
<Lizzard88> hmm
<ader10> Lizzard88: with aptoncd you are able to download packages and then install offline later, but I've never used it
<ader10> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<pedrosurf> Hello everybody, my sound only works from the live CD, in the installed version it doesn't work. All the sound modules (snd*) are the same, with the same parameters (modinfo), but it simply only works in the Live CD. Could anybody here please help me?
<ader10> I can't install Ubu Server from a USB flash drive. I get a notification saying that the CD-ROM can't be detected (even with "--cdrom-detect/try-usb=true") Please help me install it from the USB flash drive.
<j800r> ok, my ubuntu installation has screwed up again. it's removed all my permissions or something. sound driver isn't working (cause it's saying not authorized), drives won't mount for the same reason, and restart option only logs out
<thune3> slimjimflim: i could be wrong, but i believe you just create a new file with .conf extension in /etc/modprobe.d/
<ihernandez> hello. short question that google has too many awnsers to be confident. On ubuntu Lucid there is a Power Icon with options like Restart and Shut Down that i want to disable, but i don't want to wipe out the icon because i like the Logout option
<slimjimflim> thune3: it's something about creating a separate file in /etc/modprobe.d for each device or something
<ihernandez> but as everyone get's in with a NeatX Session i need to avoid people from shutting down the system
<ihernandez> so... what's the best way to configure the power icon menu ?
<[thor]> ihernandez: you can run GnomeDo and bring up the shutdown dialog by typing "Shutdown"
<thune3> slimjimflim: the modprobe.d format allows different packages to add and remove relevant files without colliding on a singl efile
<[thor]> (super-space to activate GnomeDo by default, i think )
<[thor]> so logging off is super-space shutdown
<slimjimflim> thune3: i found the answer
<j800r> so no one can help at all? :\
<ihernandez> [thor], thanks. i actually want to hide the shutdown menu from power icon on lucid
<slimjimflim> thune3: fyi: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-03/msg02354.html
<ihernandez> so users don't shut down the system by mistake
<[thor]> ihernandez: you can remove it by right-clicking
<meatbun> how to check which is my active partition?
<ihernandez> mmmg
<ihernandez> hm
<ihernandez> [thor], well... no. actually it does just do the action
<ader10> I can't install Ubu Server from a USB flash drive. I get a notification saying that the CD-ROM can't be detected (even with "--cdrom-detect/try-usb=true") Please help me install it from the USB flash drive.
<[thor]> ihernandez: i suggest some access to terminal or the aforementioned gnomedo afterward, or you will have to add the button back to the panel when you want to logoff/reboot/etc
<thune3> slimjimflim: that's four years ago, and "man modprobe.d" or "man modprobe.conf" seems to indicate .conf extension is required.
<ihernandez> [thor], oh... as far as common users can't see the optiosn on the Power Icon button , i'm fine.
<ihernandez> but i will do a little more research
<cyc> hola
<dianna> hola
<cyc> mmm
<Lizzard88> ader10: i used a flashdrive
<[thor]> ihernandez: i've just removed the icon, and added it again, replaced it with "Logoff", removed that, and then replaced with "User Switcher"
<ader10> I'm installing the server edition, though
<cyc> una chica entre tantos hombre
<Lizzard88> but im told i dont have permission to move it from the pendrive
<ader10> oh, you're talking about your question :
<dianna> si
<Lizzard88> yeah
<Lizzard88> whoops
<ader10> :P
<cyc> y de donde eres
<cyc> si se puede saver
<[thor]> ihernandez: you are probably only a couple steps away from awesomesauce
<ihernandez> [thor], i see. i still want the indicator-session but i think there should be some gconf option
<ader10> !es | cyc
<ubottu> cyc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ariefbayu> Hi there, I've windows partition (vfat/fat32). It work previously (read/write access). However, in recent days (starting yesterday, maybe. I didn't test it earlier. I can't write to it. I lookup via mount and found this entry: (/dev/sda10 on /media/SHARED7 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)) Is there a way to make my partition read/write again?
<ader10> Lizzard88: I suppose the easiest way around that is to run nautilus as super user (alt-f2, then type gksudo nautilus)
<ader10> Lizzard88: then use the window that pops up to copy files
<cyc> diana no me dejes solo entre tantos ingleses
<cyc> jejej
<[thor]> ihernandez: the "Indicator Applet" that shows the envelope by default is what handles the indicator popups, if i am not mistaken
<meatbun> how to check which is my active partition?
<ader10> cyc: porfa, /j #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> Hi, is there anyway to get Ubuntu 8.10 live cd reading EXT 4?
<[thor]> ihernandez: where you access "Chat, Broadcast, etc" (please correct me if i am wrong, channel gurus)
<guest_> anyone is a security expert
<guest_> ?
<williamchan_> im using gnuplot w/ splot -- any ideas why only bitmap (png/gif) actually outputs my graph .. while anything like vector (latex/svg) just gives me the axis and no points?
<Lizzard88> that worked
<Lizzard88> but i think i have a different problem now :(
<ihernandez> [thor], yep. and on the rightmost upper corner you have a "Power Icon" on Lucid. That one has actions like Lock Screen, Logout, Suspend, Restart, Shut Down
<ader10> Aw
<dianna> aw
<guest_> list
<Lizzard88> i copied something called a "shell script" its only 10 bytes
<[thor]> ihernandez: yeah that can be removed, or replaced with "logoff"
<Lizzard88> so it seems that i didnt get the package
<ihernandez> [thor], i need my users to be able to logout, but i wanna avoid them clicking restart. but, the solutions is: sudo gconf-editor
<pooky> can anyone recommend a good graphical ldap front end?
<TM000000000000> How do i update a live cd?
<ihernandez> [thor], then you go to apps/indicator-session
<ihernandez> [thor], and there you have 2 options for that. and you put them as mandatory and can keep the cool icon without givin users a knife to hurt themselves :)
<whae> hey where all the shout cast from VLC gone?
<[thor]> hehe
<guest_> quit
<[thor]> ihernandez: the Logoff panel app is the opening door icon
<thune3> ariefbayu: maybe need to run fsck on filesystem. You might check dmesg or /var/log/syslog for sda10 and look for any error messages.
<ihernandez> [thor], yep. but it's disgusting. the Poweb Icon makes people really think that there is some reason that we changed their widnows PC for a bunch of diskless nettops connecting to a NeatX ubuntu server
<ariefbayu> thune3: Ah, that's explained. few days ago my win partition asked for fsck but I skip. Thanks. I'll try that.
<econdudeawesome> Anyone know how to set up conky on the desktop at startup?
<williamchan_> im using gnuplot w/ splot -- any ideas why only bitmap (png/gif) actually outputs my graph .. while anything like vector (latex/svg) just gives me the axis and no points?
<[thor]> ihernandez: the illusion of control, i gotcha
<econdudeawesome> (with openbox)
<ihernandez> [thor], each little point adds up against the natural pain that changes give to people :)
<whae> hey where all the shout cast from VLC gone?
<ihernandez> [thor], yep. if you ever have to do that install all the kde and gnome board games. on an office they are a key feature ;)
<dianna> hola
<[thor]> ihernandez: xMoto
<pooky> econdudeawesome: Most likely there's an autostart folder that you need to put autostart items into. the openbox documentation should have something about it.
<econdudeawesome> pooky thanks
<pooky> econdudeawesome: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<pooky> seems it's just a script
<Lizzard88> If I have two computers, one with internet (A) and one without the ability to go online (B), how can i install a package to computer B that A can get online?
<Guest82801> so i installed 10.04 about a month ago, and a few nights ago i decided t do the updates, after it finished it restarted and now it hangs at the boot
<Guest82801> it says low graphics mode
<MaRk-I> !ics | Lizzard88
<ubottu> Lizzard88: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Lizzard88> Internet sharing isnt an option
<Lizzard88> I have a flash drive
<Lizzard88> is this possible?
<zerothis> do clickfree backup products work with linux?
<ihernandez> ok ! see you people! thanks
<Guest82801> what would have caused this?
<Onionz> I am trying to run a blu-ray movie in mplayer but about a minute into the movie it crashes. what could be causing this?
<Guest82801> is there anyway to turn off seening when people log into a channel?
<zerothis> Guest82801: yes, but the way to do that is different per application
<Guest82801> oh, i see
<Zackfett> how do i copy my Ubuntu distro directly to a second hard drive.
<zerothis> Guest82801: what are you using to chat with?
<Guest82801> irssi
<programmeboy> zerothis: for irssi?you known?
<Tamnakz> Help! Mozilla suddenly covers my 'start bar' at the top of the screen, the 'shortcut' bar on the right side and the bar at the bottom with open windows, it won't un-maximize. any suggestions?
<CkhiKuzad> how do i copy my Ubuntu distro directly to a second hard drive? **
<DrPoO> Im trying to install pptpd on 10.04 64-bit. My apt-get cant find it. Where can I find it?
<CkhiKuzad> sorry, updated the name
<zerothis> i am not familiar with irssi, but someone else here may be able to help
<Onionz> CkhiKuzad be patien you werent the first here
<Pudgy> CkhiKuzad: If you mean to install it, you can do that... during install ;)
<Mirambo> I like this girl... I want to have a chat. Anyone know where she lives ? -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT7urt5UcQg&feature=related
<maco> !ot | Mirambo
<ubottu> Mirambo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CkhiKuzad> Onionz: updated the name, i asked twice so it would be associated with Ckhikuzad, and Pudgy, that is entirely useles..
<CkhiKuzad> useless**
<Marzipan_D> if I use "sudo cp -R /test/images /var/www/images/" does that OVERWRITE everything in the folder /var/www/images with what is in /test/images or only ADD the new files?
<zerothis> CkhiKuzad:if you mean clone one hard drive to another. you should investigate the the dd command
 * CkhiKuzad will do what zerothis said.
<Mirambo> maco: I created many of the programs. Please be civil.
<maco> Mirambo: i'm not being uncivil, i'm telling you, as an op, that you are being offtopic
<Mirambo> macodicko :=)
<maco> Mirambo: thats not appropriate
<maco> Mirambo: behave
<Mirambo> Shut up atm or ill grow horns!!
<CkhiKuzad> maco, i believe you should take action now.
<zerothis> Mirambo: please keep things family friendly
<CkhiKuzad> you warned him now
<whae> Marzipan_D: If you dont understand  a command     why use it?
<CkhiKuzad> did we just get like a buttload of new users in the channel
<CkhiKuzad> and also, why does my IP keep changing randomly.
<CkhiKuzad> i have Giplet in my panel, and i had a 98. IP, now its a 24. IP
<DrPoO> has anybody set up a vpn in 10.04?
<jimbro> I remember the old definition of expert == Ex meaning has been and spert a little squirt under pressure
<Onionz> DrPoO yes i have
<CkhiKuzad> O.O i figured out why my upgrading always failed! i havent ever started them in Root mode.
<DrPoO> Onionz, what package did u use?
<gartral> !sudo | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bigbrad> hey all
 * CkhiKuzad facepalms
<bigbrad> hey yalll
<CkhiKuzad> i know what sudo is, gartral. i just figured out why they were failing.
<dianna> hey
<bigbrad> any one wanna help me
<bigbrad> ?
<dianna> k
<CkhiKuzad> !ask | bigbrad
<ubottu> bigbrad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bigbrad> ok
<NotEther> hey guys
<Onionz> well you can use the default network manager but it's better to use network-manager-openvpn
<rolandpish> Hi, looking for a light desktop I installed xubuntu but I felt it a little bit slow. Does a ubuntu command only + xfce would run faster?
<whae> bigbrad: whats your question?
<NotEther> I have win7/ubu install and i want to install debian also
<NotEther> on a netbook
<cheri703> so I was asking about some audio issues earlier, I've made a wee bit of progress: it appears that the usb audio device appears in gnome-device manager, but it does NOT show up in the sound preferences as a device. any suggestions?
<Onionz> I am trying to run a blu-ray movie in mplayer but about a minute into the movie it crashes. what could be causing this?
<NotEther> can Ijust install as usual and it will add to grub?
<NFischer> with wich parameter do i have to execute mplayer in order to realtime-brightnes-adjustments (keys 3-4) have an effect (i know there is one, but i forgot it and i just cant find it in the man)???
<CkhiKuzad> NotEther: if you have windows, i will find the link to a program to netinstall debian. its how i installed debian on my system
<bigbrad> i have my phone rooted and havnt done anything with it can anyone help install a rom or a new theme please? still learning
<NotEther> I have net install iso
<NotEther> was going to usb boot it
<cheri703> bigbrad, what kind of phone? android?
<bigbrad> ya
<whae> bigbrad: phone?
<NotEther> 505-netinst
<cheri703> try #androidforums (I think)
<bigbrad> i have a droid
<NotEther> CkhiKuzad, if I run net install iso from usb, will it tri-boot
<NotEther> just by following "prompts"
<meatbun> how to check which is my active partition?
<cheri703> anyone know why a usb audio device would be recognized by device manager but not sound preferences?
<Jordan_U> meatbun: Define "active".
<meatbun> bootable. Jordan_U . as in window's world
<CkhiKuzad> NotEther, its not an ISO. its an exe that allows you to netinstall from windows' boot menu
<ascheel> Question about sources.  I installed zsnes using aptitude on my laptop (running Lucid) but on my desktop (also Lucid), it's not found in any sources.  Any way to tell which source on my laptop it came from so I can add it to my desktop?
<meatbun> bootable is not really active in windows world....
<NotEther> oh nice
<CkhiKuzad> i wont directly link to the program or anything. it is: http://goodbye-windows.com/downloads/debian/ (notether)
<NotEther> will this trash my ubu install?
<Jordan_U> meatbun: You can check with fdisk, but grub doesn't care about "active" partitions.
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i want to make flash drive as ext2. unzip the ubuntu.iso on it. and use BIOS boot HDD option
<NotEther> or is this like wubi
<CkhiKuzad> NotEther: if you make a partition for it, it will install only on that partition
<bigbrad> whae u here
<meatbun> Jordan_U: oh.... so i see a star on fdisk -l
<NotEther> hmmm.. but my current boot loader is grub
<CkhiKuzad> it will add it
<shreymech> how to create the backup copy of old kernel and how to install it again when required...??????
<Jordan_U> meatbun: You'll need to use a utility like unetbootin for that, but since you're not using windows the "active" partition is irrelevent
<NotEther> cool thanks
<NotEther> ill check it out
<meatbun> Jordan_U: ok. but my netbook has a 'boot usb HDD option'
<thune3> ascheel: zsnes is part of universe repository, you may need to add it in System->Admin->Software Sources
<CkhiKuzad> it will overwrite your grub, detecting the settings and adding them to its own. you should note that its going to take a long time to download the packages it needs to install and install them
<fearful> Is there a work around child_rip error on amd64 without having to boot acpi=off?
<Jordan_U> meatbun: That doesn't change anything.
<wers> On lucid, how do I get the bleeding edge version of GNOME Shell? I have the version from ricotz's ppa, but it's too unusable
<ascheel> thune3: Thank you.  :)
<Jordan_U> wers: Bleeding edge is going to be unstable, you can't generally have it both ways.
<ascheel> wers, install from source
<fearful> Is there a work around child_rip error on amd64 without having to boot acpi=off?
<CkhiKuzad> NotEther, but dont overwrite any of your OSes with it, i used it without knowing what i was doing, and messed up the install and i was stuck in CLI mode. i installed it again, stuck in 640x480, then the third time, i got it working perfectly.
<wers> Jordan_U, you're right. i meant, perhaps something's wrong with what I installed. it doesn't even let me do anything because it's too slow
<blitzo> hi - can someon e tell me how to change grub boot options in wubi?  i have to turn off acpi
<shreymech> how to create the backup copy of old kernel and how to install it again when required...?
<CkhiKuzad> NotEther, disregarding my advice would be a good idea. its likely that you might fail, and i dont want to be responsible for messing up your system
<CkhiKuzad> sorry ._.
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Hold shift while selecting Ubuntu from the boot menu to get the grub menu.
<DrPoO> how do I find out my network gateway?
<blitzo> jordan_u then what to type?
<jtigermi> hi everyone, can't mount my cdrom for some reason
<DrPoO> is it the broadcast on my ifconfig output?
<bigbrad> i need to know how to find the themes and where to install them
<CkhiKuzad> bigbrad: try gnome-look.org
<thune3> DrPoO: it's the address with UG flag in "route -n" ouput
<blitzo> jordan_u what do i do at the grub menu
<NotEther> CkhiKuzad lol
<DrPoO> thune3, thanks dude!
<NotEther> CkhiKuzad I dont care man, worst case I reinstall
<ascheel> thune3: how did you know which source zsnes was in?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: "e" to edit the first entry, then add "acpi=off" at the end of the linux line, after "quiet splash", then press ctrl+X to boot the edited entry.
<CkhiKuzad> alright NotEther. as long as you have a backup plan. i've done it before, and it takes forever. i used that exact program too.
<whae> ok settled that now!
<NotEther> im doing this on a netbook
<NotEther> btw
<blitzo> jordan_u thx man, you have been a great help these last few days, we really appreciate you
<Jordan_U> blitzo: You're welcome.
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U, i have a question, and i kind of think you might be able to help. If i do an upgrade and i am not in root mode, is it almost guaranteed to fail?
<whae> hey where all the shout cast from VLC gone?
<shreymech> Jordan_U,  man plzz can  u tell me hw  to create a backup copy of old kernel ..?? bcz i lost some drivers in new kernels.. so i need to keep my old one as a backup
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: What do you mean by "root mode"?
<CkhiKuzad> sudo, gksu, su, etc.
<NotEther> is there a ubu netbook chan
<RocketLauncher> http://pastebin.com/GzBxP6fw i get this error trying to use wicd-client -n. What's rong?
<thune3> ascheel: i did "apt-file search zsnes" determined the package name was actually zsnes, then checked "apt-cache show zsnes" or "apt-cache policy zsnes" and saw universe as the repo. This worked because i had universe repo added. Another way is to check http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<CkhiKuzad> anything where i have superuser access.
<ascheel> Thanks!
<tonysan> I need to login my Ubuntu desktop as if I am in front of that computer
<whae> opps shoutcast no longer supported!
<tonysan> But I can't access vnc before login
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Yes, upgrades need to perform tasks that require root privileges.
<blitzo> jordan_u, are you sure it is the shift key?  the system boots directly into wubi, we do niot get a grub menu
<Jordan_U> shreymech: Old kernels are kept by default, hold shift during boot to select an older kernel.
<whae> blitzo: shift shift it  is!
<CkhiKuzad>  \o/ i know why they always fail! like i always say, i would hug you, Jordan_U, but i dont hug people online. so you will have to settle with thank you.
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Yes, did you start holding shift before selecting Ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> so thank you.
<shreymech> Jordan_U, but i heard like there is a limit of that too... if the limit exceeds system automatically deletes oldest kernel...
<blitzo> jordan_u yes
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: You're welcome.
<blitzo> whae jordan_u yes, held down shift before selecting ubuntu, do not get grub menu
<Jordan_U> shreymech: I don't think that's true. When you do an upgrade from one major version of Ubuntu to another it may offer to remove some older kernels, but that's it as far as I know.
<blitzo> whae jordan_u is wubi boot different from ubuntu?  don't have much choice about usin g wubi, ubuntu crashes and burns and we are trying to debug
<alien_> I am having trouble displaying a 1080p resolution. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WD2iq2CQ
<whae> blitzo: it only appears  before the main boot   if you hit shift
<shreymech> Jordan_U,  man is there anyway of know that which dirver is being used by my USB to LAN adapter.. so that i can install it manually in the new kernel..??
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Wubi is Ubuntu. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<blitzo> jordan_u 10.04 - we have tried a lot of things already
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Can you boot into a LiveCD?
<blitzo> jordan_u yes
<shreymech> Jordan_U,  like the driver get installs automatically in my old kernel.. right now i am on my old kernel so can i knw that which driver my old kernel installed in order to use ny USB to LAN..??
<whae> blitzo: shift before u boot cd
<SNN> Hi, I'm currently looking at the command, w, and it shows 4 users are online, when it only shows my address online. Could anyone tell me why this is?
<RocketLauncher> http://pastebin.com/GzBxP6fw i get this error trying to use wicd-client -n. What's wrong with this?
<Omega> I bought a new laptop yesterday (Toshiba Satellite A665) and installed Ubuntu on it, now I notice that the sound doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> shreymech: "lsmod" will list all modules that are in use, you can run it in the old and new kernels and see what, if anything, is missing.
<mmcr> SNN: You can paste your output for better understading...
<shreymech> Jordan_U,  thanx man..
<mmcr> It can be only you using 4 different terminals.
<Jordan_U> shreymech: You're welcome.
<_genuser_> hello people
<SNN> mmcr: w output: http://pastebin.org/406947
<thune3> shreymech: lshw -C network  might show it lspci -vvv  might have it in there too
<SNN> mmcr: there is also only one session showing up in ps acx/top
<mmcr> it is fine... it is only you... one recommendation though, you shouldn't be logged in as root
<mmcr> Instead use su :D
<SNN> mmcr: Why would it be showing 4 users, if it's fine?
<mmcr> Mine is showing 4
<gethoht> msg nickserv
<dragonmere> Hey quickie question... Trying to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" on a freash 10.04, but "apport-hooks-medibuntu libavutil-extra-49 libavcodec-extra-52" is not verified. It's still 'ok' to install anway, right?
<whae> SNN: are you on a private net?
<dragonmere> *fresh
<mmcr> SNN: I have three process running under the same user...
<SNN> whae: on my server, yes
<SNN> also on a public net
<Ademan-remote> apt-get is telling me that it's keeping several packages back, how can I find out WHY it's doing that? -V just told me more about the packages
<blitzo> whae jordan_u held down shift key before and during boot, did not get a grub menu, it boots to the desktop directly.  HOWever, if we press 'c' instead of enter when selecting ubuntu then we get a grub command line - what do we type on the grub command line?
<RocketLauncher> http://pastebin.com/GzBxP6fw i get this error trying to use wicd-client -n. What's wrong with this?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Press escape at the grub shell and you should get the menu.
<whae> blitzo: thats good    so what do you want now?
<shreymech> thune3, thanx alot man,,,,
<dragonmere> guess I'll live dangerously. thanks anyway. :-)
<dragonmere> Kudos to those helping; good luck to those seeking help.
<blitzo> whae jordan_u pressing escape exits the grub shell and goes back to the menu to choose which OS to boot - cannot get a grub menu no matter what, i have to know what to say on the grub command line
<BigC> How many processors would show up under ubuntu for this processor? AMD Phenom II X3 Triple-Core P820. 3 or 6?
<hylian> anyone know how to fix this? "Error while copying file (Error splicing file: Input/output error)"
<blitzo> jordan_u whae my guess is 10.04 has changed the grub options from previous versions
<alien_> hylian: what was your command?
<SNN> BigC, if you're using ubuntu on that machine, cat /proc/cpuinfo and check. I'd assume three, considering it's a triple-core system, X3 usually refers to the cores, from what I see, anyways.
<whae> blitzo: thats what i was asking    on the command line   what you whant to acheive
<blitzo> whae need to turn off acpi
<hylian> im trying to copy a file form a cd to the hard drive. and i get this error: Error while copying file (Error splicing file: Input/output error)
<whae> blitzo: so try    no=acpi
<blitzo> whae shouldn't it be acpi=no (or off)?
<BigC> SNN, I am not using that computer, but I was thinking about buying a computer that had that type of processor, and just wanted to know if it would register as 3 or 6?
<SNN> BigC, as said, I assume 3. Check the tech specs from the place you're looking to buy it from, they should have more information available :)
<blitzo> whae do i have to specify any other options too?  or is this added to the default set of options?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: That's odd. It's difficult to load wubi manually, so let's try at least one more thing to get the menu.
<alien_> hylian: can you get the results from dmsg | tail
<whae> blitzo: sorry try acpi=off
<alien_> put them in pastebin
<Jordan_U> blitzo: At the grub shell run "set recordfail=1; export recordfail; configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<blitzo> jordan_u those are sh commands - are you telling me grub will run them or do i have to boot to a shell?
<alien_> their grub commands
<whae> blitzo: what are you trying to achieve?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Grub will run them, grub's shell is modeled after sh.
<blitzo> whae i already explained: i have to turn off acpi
<whae> blitzo: ok so just turn it off!
<Jordan_U> whae: That's not ver helpfull...
<whae> Jordan_U: point is?
<noob_69> After a lighting bolt striked near my hose -I do not have any ground on my electrical wires ()- and messed up my 5A multicontact box, the internet just wont strat
<noob_69> is there a command in the terminal to see if the internet hole is ..messed up=?
<noob_69> It is working in this netbook
<alien_> try ping 127.0.0.1
<noob_69> but my PC was connected during the storm
<blitzo> jordan_u ok, fed those commands to grub and it booted into the desktop.  can i assume correctly that grub did whatever it was supposed to?  has acpi been disabled?
<alien_> noob: try ping 127.0.0.1
<noob_69> ping... ok
<noob_69> Let me try it
<whae> Jordan_U: acpi=off OR noacpi iswhat he seems to want
<Jordan_U> blitzo: No, I was hoping that would show you the grub menu. If you're booted to a desktop though you can just edit /etc/default/grub (add acpi=off to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX) then run "sudo update-grub" to make the change permanent.
<Booster32> hello
<Booster32> ?
<Booster32> is there anyone here?
<fablinix> is there any way to compile a pidgin plugin on ubuntu and then use it in windows? I guess you have to output the plugin as a dll
<dydt> How can i change directories in the command line if the directory has a space in it?  for example "My Folder"
<RocketLauncher> http://pastebin.com/GzBxP6fw i get this error trying to use wicd-client -n. What's wrong with this?
<noob_69> it said, 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1 icmp_seq=44 ttl=64 time0.021
<whae> Jordan_U:  change permanent    sure
<Jordan_U> whae: Yes, the question was how to add the kernel parameter at boot when holding shift wasn't showing the grub menu.
<fablinix> dydt: cd "My Folder" or cd My \Folder I think
<alien_> dydt: use \ before the space
<BigC> dydt: cd /home/user/My\ Folder/
<dydt> cool, thanks
<BigC> dydt, or you can just type My, and hit the TAB key and it will autocomplete it.
<shreymech> thune3, man.. lshw -C not returning any output..
<MrMystery> Hi there
<thune3> shreymech: this isn't returning output?: lshw -C network
<MrMystery> I'm using Ubuntu 10 Desktop Edition, but I cannot seem to get Java to install/work
<MrMystery> Any ideas how to cheack if it is installed correctly or what the problem is
<alien_> use java --version
<MrMystery> Unrecognized option: --version
<shreymech> thune3, ok man,.. it returned.. i will paste bin output.. just tell me the driver,... 1 min,
<MrMystery> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<alien_> that means java exists!!
<MrMystery> Any ideas why it would not work within Firefox?
<thune3> shreymech: there should be a "driver=" line in configuration:
<MumboJumbo> shreymech: thune3 is awesome! ... He helped me badly tonight!
<shreymech> thune3,  man check this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/466244/
<MrMystery> alien_ any ideas?
<shreymech> MumboJumbo,  man he is gud guy.. he will help u too.. just keep pateince..
<thune3> shreymech: wireless doesn't seem to have driver loaded, wired ethernet shows dm9601 as driver
<RocketLauncher> Starting wicd-client and I get: Could not connect to wicd's D-bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages
<MumboJumbo> shreymech: Can you tell this nick he a gowd guy as well -> "scoates" and "Possibly some other dude i say laters ?"
<MumboJumbo> shreymech: Priv that nick
<shreymech> thune3, yaa correct.. man can u tell me how to load a wireless driver for my card.. i tried alot with soo many techies but faile
<MumboJumbo> Its sexxi
<alien_> MrMyster: check the firefox addons/plugins
<LucidGuy> Has anyone ever successfuly installed any moderm game with Wine?
<MrMystery> alien_ I have checked, there's no options appearing as there should be
 * canthus13 used to play d&d online with wine
<MrMystery> Got CoD4 with wine on another system....
<teamsj1> Wheel of fortune
<MumboJumbo> shreymech: He liakes the saxx liak the saxxy gangsta noless ;)
<BigC> LucidGuy, have you tried the doctor who game released by the bbc?
<alien_> MrMystery try sudo apt-get remove java
<LucidGuy> MrMystery, really?  simple install via wine? .. or did you have to hack at it?
<LucidGuy> BigC, umm . no.
<MumboJumbo> Plaiayin with my Friendly "scoates" maan.
<MrMystery> alien_ Couldnt find package: java
<MrMystery> isn't it java-packages ?
<alien_> ya my bad
<ridin> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<blitzo> jordan_u we have rebooted and the network manager cannot see the wifi anymore - it says wireless network disabaled and all options are grey
<zd1000> after i installed ubuntu,i can't boot xp
<zd1000> why
<MumboJumbo> My friend "Scoates" isa bit drooonkan she know. Tellia hers to be nice you will no ?
<alien_>  
<whae> zd1000: haha!
<BigC> zd1000, try sudo update-grub  from the terminal
<whae> zd1000: hate that!
<cyc> ola otra vez
<RocketLauncher> Starting wicd-client and I get: Could not connect to wicd's D-bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages
<MumboJumbo> Une Doz Quattro!
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alien_> I am having trouble displaying a 1080p resolution. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WD2iq2CQ
<kb9cmw> need to get my hp 1350 printer to print   does bios need a setting??
<blitzo> jordan_u the network manager cannot see the wifi, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: acpi may be required for your wireless hardware.
<bsmith093> dvd help
<brianherman> kb9cmw: are you a ham?
<kb9cmw> yes
<blitzo> jordan_u we got it up before
<brianherman> kb9cmw: i think you need a driver to be installed
<bsmith093> my bad wrong application
<zd1000> i sudo update-grub  right£¿
<BigC> zd1000, yes. Try that.
<brianherman> kb9cmw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137604
<blitzo> jordan_u we are having random crashes, was advised to turn off acpi
<BigC> and kb9cmw your a ham operator right?
<MrMystery> hmm, even after that i cannot seem to get Java to work with my browser
<brianherman> kb9cmw: my call is w9bjh
<kb9cmw> ubuntu went a received drivers software printed a test page good, no text files
<thune3> shreymech: i'm not sure, the iwl3945 driver should work, there is a restricted driver ipw3945 that can be acquired and tried. Did you have this working before?
<whae> Jordan_U:  acpi is not linked to wireless Im sure
<zd1000> thanks
<brianherman> BigC: he is are you my callo is W9BJH
<blitzo> whae any ideas?
<BigC> zd1000, did that work?
<kb9cmw> BigC,  yes I am extra class
<cxb_> hello
<cxb_> all
<kk9822> hi
<BigC> brianherman, yes I am my call is KI4OUL
<kb9cmw> brian thanks
<shreymech> thune3, not exactly can u give me the steps.. that wud be of great help...
<ben> hi there
<dm_> Silly question.... How does one increase the speed/power of their wifi (a setting in iwconfig?)
<kk9822> i need some help
<kb9cmw> briancron_, thanks
<MrMystery> Is anyone available to help with a java problem? :)
<bazhang> MrMystery, enable the partner repo and install
<blitzo> whae jordan_u pls advise how to config with iwconfig
<bazhang> !partner | MrMystery
<ubottu> MrMystery: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ben> this is cool
<ben> bye guysss
<thune3> shreymech: iwl3945 should have loaded, did you blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/ sometime in the past?
<kk9822> i face a prob when i go through some web i can go upto two three levels and then when it has to access onther web it has prob i m using ubuntu 10.04 pl guide me
<kk9822> ex i go through a bank web
<MrMystery> bazhang I have done that, now i just install the sun-java6 packages right?
<kk9822> then through the web if i have to access my bank acount nothing happens
<shreymech> thune3, i have installed some driver ... i think its NETw4v32.INF .. blacklist thing .. i m not sure .. help out please
<blitzo> can anyone tell me how to set up wifi from command line?  my network manager has stopped working
<bazhang> MrMystery, yep
<whae> blitzo: whats the output of     "iwcofig"  pastebin it
<flyeng4> blitzo: do you have a wlan0 in `sudo ifconfig -a`?
<blitzo> whae i cannot - i am advising someone from remote
<MrMystery> bazhang, I only have sun-javadb-* packages
<jeffjs> hello, does anyone know if i can search multi docs within gedit?
<whae> blitzo: well get them to paste it!
<bazhang> MrMystery, after enabling the repos did you sudo apt-get update , install then restart firefox?
<whae> blitzo: there be dragons!
<MrMystery> bazhang i did 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install' then restarted ff yes
<bazhang> MrMystery, and about:plugins in the browser address bar?
<MrMystery> bazhang: Just one moment please :)
<BigC> bazhang, does he have open-jdk or the actuall jave installed?
<kisuke> what command wouold i use to find my WLAN chip set? i csnt remember the command ATm
<whae> jeffjs: only if you open multi docs
<dolphin24> off/any
<BigC> kisuke, lspci or lsusb
<flyeng4> blitzo: configuring from the commandline looks something like `sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.110` where 192.168.0.110 falls somewhere inside your local network.  But the output of ifconfig -a would help.
<kisuke> BigC, ty, i wanted lspci
<BigC> np kisuke
<whae> flyeng4: he seems to be on a remote node
<digerati> I'm having an issue where Firefox will not save cookie exceptions in ubuntu 10.04
<MrMystery> bazhang: It's giving a strange error message
<blitzo> whae flyeng4: the ubuntu box is not on the net, someone is relaying to me what is on the screen: iwconfig says under wlan0:  essid is off/any, mode is managed, access point is not associated, txpower is off, retry long limit is 7, rts is off, fragmentthr is off, encryption key is off, power management is off
<jeffjs> @whae i've tired that to no avail
<flyeng4> blitzo: did you have them try the ifconfig command I posted?
<MrMystery> bazhang, the URL is not valid and cannot be loaded
<whae> blitzo: essid is off/any  suggests no connection
<BigC> How do you start the terminal from a shell script?
<flyeng4> blitzo: Now that I think of it, wicd might be a way to go ... if you can get them to connect to lan and install it (I use wicd)
<blitzo> flyeng4 i am doing tech support by telephone - i cannot read the sceen, so tell me what you are looking for
<cyc> jh es
<cyc> donde se pone eso de español
<cyc> ayuda
<cyc> help
<bastid_raZor> !es | cyc
<ubottu> cyc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blitzo> flyeng4 i prefer wicd but we do not have internet until this works so is catch 22
<fablinix> uh, I just fired up the Software Center as usual as I was going to install some things, but the install button doesn't work... running through a terminal I get this error: WARNING:root:_on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.133'}) is not authorized: org.debian.apt.install-packages
<whae> blitzo: is flying in the dark!      need more input
<flyeng4> blitzo: I see.
<flyeng4> blitzo whae: we all are
<cyc> join #ubuntu-es
<BigC> si cyc
<IdleOne> cyc: con /
<blitzo> whae flyeng4 all ifconfig or iwconfig tells us is that wlan0 is down - i don't know what more you could glean from it
<IdleOne> /join #ubuntu-es
<whae> blitzo: if wlan0 is down    then theres no connection to anything
<hylian> how do i get libdvdcss?
<hylian> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blitzo> whae uh huh, yup,
<haly> when I look at list of processes on my pc I always see unwanted shell is running, is this a sign of infection or it is normal
<AegNuddel> Is there a program that will allow me to covert midi to either ogg or wav?
<AegNuddel> coNvert
<whae> blitzo: so thers no local WIFI for your user?
<blitzo> whae yes wlan0 is down i am trying to get it up can you advise
<zus> how can i find out what vidio chip my mother board is using?
<flyeng4> blitzo: we need the output of iwlist wlan0 scan ... this lists all available wireless netowrks.  We can then connect one but we need the ESSID of the one that you want to connect o.
<blitzo> whae the user has a windows box next to the linux box
<whae> blitzo: which box has wifi working?
<whae> blitzo: for sure
<blitzo> whae we have a win7 box online and an ubuntu box trying to set up
<whae> flyeng4: maybe we can both help here?
<flyeng4> whae: nothing like team work ;)
<crackityjones> Anybody here ever heard of Reborn? It's a Linux Rebirth clone? I found it!
<whae> flyeng4: hehe:)
<whae> blitzo: so whats the SSID for the win7 box?
<kb9cmw> brianherman, thank you it printed
<haly> when I look at list of processes on my pc I always see one or two shells are running, is this a sign of infection or it is normal, any body has the same problem?
<blitzo> whae flyeng4: the output of "iwlist wlan0 scan" is "failed to read scan data: network is down"
<blitzo> whae how do i find out ssid with the network down
<flyeng4> blitzo: what about `sudo ifconfig wlan0 up`?
<flyeng4> blitzo: ... I mean `sudo ifup wlan0
<kb9cmw> brian, is it raining in you place? indy is looking for it
<whae> blitzo: as flyeng4 says on the linux box
<eladmir> I have some audio issues - My microphone is playing all my sounds (music etc) through it.
<whae> blitzo: does the linux box even see the wifi link?
<kb9cmw> philinux   my sound is good now that bios is set
<eladmir> When someone gets a chance, I would like some help with audio issues.
<flyeng4> eladmir: whatcha got?
<blitzo> flyeng4 whae output of ifup is "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<RocketLauncher> Starting wicd-client and I get: Could not connect to wicd's D-bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages. Whats wrong?
<brianherman> kb9cmw: Nice! It feels good to help out a fellow ham.
<flyeng4> blitzo: is the wireless driver installed?
<blitzo> flyeng4 whae we have installed wubi and it has worked before - just reinstalled should be the same
<zus> crackityjones,  whats the link on that please the reborn rebirth?
<eladmir> While broadcasting in skype or mangler - others are hearing all my ubuntu sounds (mp3s videos etc playing
<whae> blitzo:  on your linux box   show output for  "iwconfig"
<blitzo> whae flyeng4 thx but she gave up - try again another time.
<crackityjones> zus, i used the WAYBACK MACHINE at internet archive. let me get the link.
<flyeng4> blitzo: too bad.  hope she doesn't give up.
<whae> blitzo:  ok then l$t3r
<dgbaley27> Is the alternate CD still required for LUKS?
<BigC> eladmir, try changing some settings in the sound settings, system-preferences-sound
<eladmir> I have, im on analog streo duplex
<ennui> is there an option flag for 'sorting' bash's find command results by different criteria? (name, modification date, file size) location seems to be the default
<eladmir> mic works, sound works.. its just when I broadcast from microphone (skype etc) they hear my music
<Darklord6229> Hey can anybody help me i am having issues setting up my wireless conection. I am wired right now but need to be wireless. This is my first time using Ubuntu.
<preecher> a html editor for ubuntu?
<meck> someone hit me up
<whae> meck: ok   bump bump bump :P
<BigC_> eladmir, do you turn down your speakers?
<eladmir> i use earbuds
<eladmir> they arent getting it from speakers =P
<snarkster> what happened to the xorg.conf file??
<BigC_> eladmir, oh, sorry, well, I have never had that happen to me, but fool around with some settings in the sound menu and see if it works. Sorry I cant help
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu ;)
<whae> snarkster: let me guess it dosent exsist any more?
<flyeng4> preecher: emacs
<snarkster> right, but why?
<whae> snarkster: just not needed    automacitally created
<Sary> !Ubuntu: how can i translate this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dok> has anyone seen reports of instability with 10.04 and vmplayer 3.01
<Sary> Ubottu: Okay
<Sary> ;)
<eladmir> is there a mixer for pulseaudio
<blitzo> flyeng4 whae i am going to post the whole tale on ubuntuforums.org in the beginner section under the title "ubuntu nightmare" please check it out and comment
<Sickler> how do you install a .bundle, im trying to install vmware player
<emma> im trying to save something in gedit and it's saying i don't have permission
<BigC_> !sound | eladmir
<ubottu> eladmir: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<emma> what's going on there?
<BigC_> maybe that will help
<whae> blitzo:  cant really help if your not working on the node in question :P
<emma> oh boy
<flyeng4> blitzo whae: I agree, we definately need first hand accounting
<xangua> emma: what are you trying to edit¿¿
<blitzo> whae flyeng4 sorry it'll be the installation forum.  the node in question is 1500 miles away and i am advising by skype.  my friend is a total noob to linux and not computer literate even on windows
<Sary> Any guide with translation UserDocumentation ?
<magicianlord> do you have some question?
<whae> blitzo:  if YOU cant get the relavante output    I cant help you
<blitzo> whae flyeng4 if firsthand knowledge required then linux is not an option and she will have to stay on windows - that is really incredibly bad news and does not speak well of linux
<Sary> We need to translate this page to Arabic language for the newcomers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation/
<magicianlord> linux is a kernel
<magicianlord> it's not an operating system
<digerati_2005> nevermind, I fixed the firefox issue
<whae> blitzo:  speak well of linux    YOU should be able to .. for us to help:_P
<blitzo> whae flyeng4 she can read screen and relay to me and i relay to you but for long output it is diffuclt - i am not a noob by any stretch
<whae> blitzo:  ok maybe you should go to her machine and the ask for help
<trojan_spike> is the language in need of a change?
<Sary> Thanks Ubuntu
<blitzo> whae she is 1500 miles away
<flyeng4> blitzo: I understand some frustration but linux dists have really come to a point where they are usable by everyone with a little work.  Does she have a computer that is connected to the internet that is near by?
<blitzo> fleng4 yes she has a windows box on the net
<blitzo> flyeng4 yes she has a win box on the net - that is how we are doing skype
<whae> blitzo:  this is the internet!!!!   miles dont matter     but I thake you point
<blitzo> whae it is not an option for me to go the the box so pls don't suggest it
<whae> blitzo:  thats not what I meant
<trojan_spike> whats the main prob blitzo ??
<BigC_> sudo apt-get send blitzo to-problem-box
<flyeng4> blitzo: I would suggest having her type everything ... line for line character for charcter ... into something like paste bin so we can "see" her screen
<flyeng4> blitzo: we really are working kinda blind here?
<BigC_> jk blitzo
<mattyb> Hello all. If I create an admin group, add that group to the sudoers file with all privs, then add a user to that group, should it ask for their password when prefaced with sudo?
<trojan_spike> try to have 1 sudo user.
<blitzo> trojan_spike whae flyeng4: brief version of the probs: ubuntu crashes randomly.  we started with wubi, were advised to install ubuntu on the harddisk, still crashes randomly.  have no gone back to wubi and changed boot option to turn off acpi.  having turned off acpi the network manager cannot see the wifi.  should be no connection but that is what happened, maybe coincidence.  now we are trying to get the wifi up.  she does not have an ethernet
<blitzo>  cable and cannot get one
<karen> How can I display a samba network tree from CLI?
<karen> Or list all shares from a given host
<mattyb> trojan_spike: I've only got one.
<karen> (I know the host name just not the name of the shares)
<flyeng4> blitzo: I would suggest that she steels a 6' ethernet cable from work and gets on here tomorrow night.
<flyeng4> Would help out to have first hand info.
<blitzo> flyeng4 network cable not an option right now
<whae> mattyb: sudo is for a user only no group AFAIK
<trojan_spike> blitzo, so u have wubi inside of windows??
<blitzo> trojan_spike yes
<Jordan_U> blitzo: I'd say that disabling acpi is mostly a stab in the dark, unless you have reason to believe that the crashes are related to acpi. Has disabling acpi made the crashes stop or are they not frequent enough to tell yet?
<mattyb> whae: ?
<blitzo> jordan_u too soon to tell - i take what suggestions ppl give me, i don't know how to debug this
<whae> mattyb: theres no sudo group
<usacomputertec> hey does anyone in here know what the tracker URL is for the pirate bay? I've tried several of them so I could upload Ubuntu but I can't find the right onw
<usacomputertec> one
<Jordan_U> blitzo: What are the symptoms of the crashing?
<mattyb> whae: yes there is. cat /etc/group
<blitzo> jordan_u total hang and no clues in the system logs
<whae> mattyb: an admin group doesnt need sudo
<trojan_spike> kk,, well id suggest her going bk to windows,, uninstalling wubi and making a free partition.. and instead of using ubuntu for 1st linux she should use linux mint 7..
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Does sysrq magic work?
<blitzo> jordan_u dunno what that is
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mattyb> whae: http://articles.slicehost.com/2010/4/30/ubuntu-lucid-setup-part-1
<blitzo> jordan_u total hang means total hang.  the system is DEAD
<Jordan_U> blitzo: You can also try alt+sysrq+k to just kill X (the GUI) before forcing a full reboot.
<blitzo> jordan_u i meant what i said.  the system is totally and completely DEAD
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Your GUI can be completely unresponsive and the kernel can still respond to sysrq.
<blitzo> jordan_u the console is dead too
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Console included.
<blitzo> jordan_u will try that
<Jordan_U> blitzo: If the caps light isn't blinking there's still hope :)
<blitzo> jordan_u these crashes have occured while updating the system - dunno how to recover from that
<Jordan_U> blitzo: It can also sometimes be usefull to be ssh'd into the computer from another machine at the time of the crash.
<blitzo> jordan_u and no errors in the system logs
<whae> mattyb: excately where in that long doc?
<blitzo> jordan_u i will have her reverse vnc to me - she can't recong her fouter for port forward
<blitzo> jordan_u but we can't do that either without wifi
<mattyb> whae: 'User administration' section
<blitzo> jordan_u without errors in syslog or messages how do you know where to start troubleshooting
<zus> how can i find out what video chip my mother board is using?
<blitzo> jordan_u how will it help me to be connected to her system at time of crash
<karen> Anyone have any idea why Samba wouldn't see my Window's file server?
<blitzo> jordan_u how will it help me to be connected to her system at time of crash?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: While it's less likely that networking will still be working than sysrq, if networking does still work you can diagnose the problem during the "crash". Linux is very modular, so often times networking and other functionality will keep working even if writing to the screen doesn't.
<karmst> Hello
<karmst> How do you get SWAT to allow for configuration in Ubuntu?
<blitzo> jordan_u so, you are suggesting we go bacj to stand defaults and try to debug the crash probs online
<karmst> all I get is status and view options
<whae> hey guys does ubuntu need a wheel group? I dont think it does... but hay?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Yes.
<mattyb> whae: 'wheel' is just a personalization. I use 'admin'
<Jordan_U> whae: It's actually kind of funny, su (since a wheel group is generally used with su rather than sudo) in GNU/Linux doesn't support having a wheel group concept as Richard Stallman objects to it morally.
<ader10> I've decided to try setting up samba one more time. I'd greatly appreciate any help
<ader10> (k)ubuntu server, fresh install, windows 7 client
<ader10> here's my smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/DDWHt8Bp
<whae> but its not used anymore
<tryx> Hola
<mfilipe> hi! anyone did change of archlinux, gentoo or slackware to ubuntu? I am wordering to do this but I want talk with someone about this
<naptastic> Can I change Nautilus' behavior so it actually *DELETES* files when I tell it to delete, rather than just moving them to the trash?
<UberN00b> anyone experienced with running stuff with WINE ?
<karmst> I am getting LIVID
<|_ocke> UberN00b, apparently karmst
<karmst> why the hell can't samba work in ubuntu 10.04?
<karmst> I've got it configured just like I had it in redhat
<naptastic> karmst, what are you trying to do with it? Samba works for me, but what I'm doing is fairly limited
<karmst> still doesn't allow login from windows clients
<karmst> all I want to do is have a public share accessed from windows 7 clients
<UberN00b> karmst hey mate, are you up for an office 2007 on 10.04 challenge
<karmst> Uber use vmware
<gbillings> Ok i have a dilema. My Logitech Quickcam Messenger is recognized but is not working in skype. Any suggestions?
<UberN00b> karmst ..mmkay
<karmst> I mean this isn't rocket science
<karmst> what have you done to samba which doesn't allow it to connect over a AD realm?
<DesiArnez6> I lost audio output. only built in speakers work. No headphones, external speakers
<UberN00b> karmst, i dont want to run the whole windows, i just wanna install ms office suite on ubuntu
<karmst> probably wine
<naptastic> UberN00b, why punish yourself?
<karmst> it probably will be a PIA to configure though
<UberN00b> naptastic, how come ?
<karmst> everything with ubuntu is
<karmst> I really am just done with this project
<magicianlord> rly karmst
<Sary> Successfully installed PaltalkScene with ' Wine ..
<xangua> !winehq | UberN00b
<ubottu> UberN00b: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xangua> you can get help there
<xangua> or in #winehq
<Jordan_U> UberN00b: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/
<kerebrus> Whats a good virus scanner for ubuntu?
<magicianlord> lol wut
<UberN00b> well the thing is that i already installed the office, used it for a while and then i did the required restart ... no i get an error with the winword.exe file
<xangua> kerebrus: clamav
<Jordan_U> UberN00b: You don't need to use crossover for Office 2007, but it's simpler and supports the wine project.
<UberN00b> oh .. ermm off to the links then
<kerebrus> xangua im using clamtk but its refusing to update
<UberN00b> Jordan_U crossover ?
<tryx> anybary help me ?
<tryx>  :P
<xangua> kerebrus: mm then try avg, is avast also aviable for linux¿¿
<nemo__> hi
<tryx> anywhere speak spanish PLEASE
<xangua> !anyone 1 tryx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kerebrus> xangua im looking for a scanner that actually removes not just detects, avg only detects
<gbillings> Ok i have a dilema. My Logitech Quickcam Messenger is recognized but is not working in skype. Any suggestions?
<abhijit> xangua, its '|'
<nemo__> Chinese?
<xangua> tryx: if you are looking for ubuntu support go to #ubuntu-es
<abhijit> !cn | nemo__
<karmst> done
<ubottu> nemo__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xangua> abhijit: i know
<karmst> ubuntu deleted
<karmst> worst POS ever
<tryx> ok thx you xangua :)
<magicianlord> whoa
<kerebrus> rofl karmst
<ader10> I'm trying to connect to a (k)ubuntu samba server, fresh install, windows 7 client. Here's my smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/DDWHt8Bp - Please help!
<UberN00b> Jordan_U ... come on mate, its paid ... that what im avoiding being ubuntu user :D
<magicianlord> maybe you dont know what channel you're in
<karmst> oh I know
<ader10> The Windows client can't connect at all
<tensorpudding> I've only been in here for a little while, but it sure has a lot of drama queens
<karmst> the developers are complete idiots
<AegNuddel> I tried to ask in the audacity channel and can't seem to find what I need in the documentation
<prg1> 你好。
<Jordan_U> UberN00b: So is Office :) And the contribution supports the wine project: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/support_wine/
<fridgerator> ader10 did you so "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" ??
<ader10> Yes
<tensorpudding> !cn | prg1
<ubottu> prg1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<karmst> have a good one...and I'm never coming back here or using your software again.
<AegNuddel> I want to make a stereo track from two mono in audacity
<TERMINAL_CLIENT> Wow
<kerebrus> I love people like karmst
<tensorpudding> AegNuddel: have you tried readin the audacity documentation?
<fridgerator> ader10 after workgroup = whatv.... add "netbios name = <whatever name you want>"
<DesiArnez6> I lost audio output. only built in speakers work. No headphones, external speakers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533995
<fridgerator> ader10 then restart samba
<ader10> fridgerator: still no luck
<fridgerator> and your windows 7 is setup in the same workgroup?
<AegNuddel> uh I just siad I can't find it tensorpudding
<AegNuddel> said
<TERMINAL_CLIENT> Karmst was such a little bitch
<ader10> fridgerator: yes
<tensorpudding> sorry, missed the first line AegNuddel
<tensorpudding> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/documentation
<fridgerator> ader10 not sure then, something is not set up right somewhere
<fridgerator> how did you restart samba after editing smb.conf?
<ader10> sudo restart smbd && sudo restart nmbd
<ader10> I could let you help over vnc if you want to
<fridgerator> ader10 dont you have to do: sudo service smbd restart
<ader10> fridgerator: I'll try that also
<ader10> fridgerator: Still unable to connect
<fridgerator> ader10 not sure then man
<yoshie> ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit, Getting error when installing  world of warcraft  ( your computer fails to meet the minimum system requirements ) Low processor speed, and yet I have a Quad Core ?
<whae> whooo  what a dead head
<ader10> I'm trying to connect to a (k)ubuntu samba server, fresh install, windows 7 client. Here's my smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/DDWHt8Bp - Please help!
<ader10> The Windows client can't connect at all
<kasun> Hello, can I move thunderbird's ~/.thunderbird to a another destination?  I can't see any setting to do that!
<gbillings> Ok i have a dilema. My Logitech Quickcam Messenger is recognized but is not working in skype. Any suggestions?
<fbencosme> hi
<fbencosme> is mi first time here
<fbencosme> what you can tell me about it?
<SunilThaha> Hi, when you create a debian package, can I specify in the install file to ignore file(s) matching a regex?
<UberN00b> gbillings reinstall skype, plug in the cam and install it again
<yoshie> fbencosme: if you have a question about ubuntu this is the place. Ask away
<slyrus_> argh... my graphics configuration got hosed (maverick) after doing a dist-upgrade today
<UberN00b> it helped me
<DesiArnez6> I lost audio output. only built in speakers work. No headphones, no external speakers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533995
<bastid_raZor> slyrus_: #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<Jordan_U> slyrus_: #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<gbillings> ok i will try thank you
<slyrus_> thanks bastid_raZor and Jordan_U
<fbencosme> oka
<bastid_raZor> slyrus_: good luck
<slyrus_> thanks!
<gbillings> UberN00b: that did not work
<gbillings> UberN00b: any other sugestions?
<j_ayen_green> relative noob with linux. have 6 web sites defined on server. all the files for them in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled are identical except the server and path. all the sites-enabled are symlinks to the sites-available dir. one of them results in apache saying the server can't be found. nothing in the logs. when I do a ls -l on the web root, all the site directories look the same except that the...
<j_ayen_green> ...size of this one shows as 0 even though it has the same files in it as the others. that's the only difference I can find.
<UberN00b> gbillings nope sorry, im a noob but thats what helped me, gotta ask someone who actually knows stuff
<ader10> I'm trying to connect to a (k)ubuntu samba server, fresh install, windows 7 client. Here's my smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/DDWHt8Bp - Please help! The Windows client can't connect at all
<ader10> And the server can connect to itself
<yoshie> ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit, Getting error when installing  world of warcraft  ( your computer fails to meet the minimum system requirements ) Low processor speed, and yet I have a Quad Core ?
<bullgard> '~$ ls -l /var/lib/mlocate; total 7672; -rw-r----- 1 root mlocate 7840220 2010-07-20 05:58 mlocate.db'. '~$ locate ANSDIT; locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': Permission denied'. Why is the permission denied?
<DesiArnez6> I lost audio output. only built in speakers work. No headphones, no external speakers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533995
<Darxus> How do I boot an install CD without X?
<Alazare> kind off topic but im looking for alternatives to LDC++  any ideas
<bullgard> !sound | DesiArnez6
<ubottu> DesiArnez6: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SunilThaha> Hi all, is this the right place to ask about debian packaging?
<fbencosme> I'am trying to connect to ftp.byethost33.com with FileZilla (ftp-client) when i am trying this erros rise up : Status:	Resolving address of ftp.byethost33.com
<fbencosme> Status:	Connecting to 209.190.85.248:21...
<fbencosme> Error:	Connection timed out
<fbencosme> Error:	Could not connect to server
<fbencosme> Status:	Waiting to retry...
<FloodBot2> fbencosme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fbencosme> Status:	Resolving address of ftp.byethost33.com
<bullgard> SunilThaha: Consider asking #ubuntu-motu
<SunilThaha> thank you bullgard
<fbencosme> oka
<VinceN> Need help with Teamspeak 2.  Installed it and I get very choppy sound.  Sound works great in other programs.
<ader10> Isn't TS3 out?
<VinceN> Server i'm connecting too hasn't migrated yet
<bobertdos1> Do I have to access the backports to get to the openssh-server package? Why can't I find it anywhere in the repos?
<yoshie> VinceN: have you tried Ventrilo ?
<PigeonCluster> join #chome
<david> whats up
<PigeonCluster> crap sorry
<VinceN> yoshie, No,  The server i'm connecting too is a Teamspeak server, why would I use vent?
<scriptwarlock> ader10: hows the issue yesterday is it solved?
<ader10> scriptwarlock: I can connect from other clients, but not this one for some reason
<yoshie> VinceN: I was only wondering, for your team speak have you tried Version 3? A friend of mine had the same problem and went to version 3  http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=50148
<bullgard> VinceN: TeamSpeak is proprietary software. Consider using free software VoIP Ubuntu programs.
<scriptwarlock> brb
<ader10> :O It works!
<VinceN> yoshie: The server is a team speak 2 server thus TS3 does not work with it.
<tv3636> Hi, I'm trying to edit a MySQL cnf file (my.cnf) in vim and I'm getting error 212: Can't open file for writing.  I only have one user account, any ideas how to edit this file?
<VinceN> bullgard: I don't have a choice in what server is being used.  Like it or not there is propriatary software in the world.  Linux should be able to run it especialy when a native teamspeak client is provided by the developer.
<yoshie> VinceN: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<VinceN> yoshie: 10.04
<yoshie> VinveN: 32 or 64 ?
<VinceN> 32
<yoshie> VinceN sound is choppy as in your mic when people hear you correct?
<DesiArnez6> ubottu: no way :) Thank you so much, after working on this for so many days, i finally have sound! I went into volume control and realized under "Playback" that the Headphones volume was muted. Thanks again. Boy, God sure works in mysterious ways.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tv3636> So, any ideas on why I can't edit a .cnf file in vim?
<bobertdos1> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 278 kB, installed size 760 kB
<rhythmslave> funny....  just dl'd and installed the latest ubuntu, and now i have 223 package files being downloaded for updates...
<ridin> rhythmslave, you mean from the iso?
<VinceN> So, No idea's?
<rhythmslave> installed from the iso
<hoelk> Hmm can anyone help me? I have one of those intel cards that dont work properly with the normal lucid kernel, and if i install the .34 or .35 from the ppa's my wlan stops working properly (i got some prism card)
<rhythmslave> now downloading a ton f stuff it claims are updates
<ridin> the iso would probably be over 700MB due to updates
<ridin> so no cd
<rhythmslave> ah
<yoshie> VinceN: If you could please ask the question again with a discription of what your problem is
<bigbrad> cuddles??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<rhythmslave> so this could complete the installation basically then?
<VinceN> yoshie, I have Lucid 32 bit.  I downloaded and installed teamspeak
<rileyp> anyone using handbrake
<VinceN> Teamspeak sound is Choppy an unusuable
<VinceN> How can I correct this?
<MaRk-I> rhythmslave: there's usually updates, even if it's a new installation
<rhythmslave> thanks
<rhythmslave> i had knoppix years ago, then Mepis recently, but this one is the first that is almost making sense
<rhythmslave> actually knows how to install and where stuff goes without my interfering...  bonus!!
<thune3> hoelk: are you installing mainline kernels or the maverick backport to lucid?
<yoshie> VinceN: please use a terminal and paste the output of        lspci
<panfist> is it possible to enable remote desktop without desktop access? i have shell access to a headless sytem and i need to get into the gui to use a program that doesn't work from the command line
<hoelk> thune3: from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<VinceN> yoshie, Standby please
<hoelk> thune3, i tried the .34 one for lucid as well as the .35 one for maverick
<bullgard> '~$ ls -l /var/lib/mlocate; total 7672; -rw-r----- 1 root mlocate 7840220 2010-07-20 05:58 mlocate.db'. '~$ locate ANSDIT; locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': Permission denied'. Why is the permission denied?
<VinceN> Yoshie: http://pastebin.com/c5gXQpjL
<yoshie> VinceN: Thanks, please give me a few minutes
<daredevil> Hi guys
<daredevil> Do you know why i can not play mp3's with amarok using ubuntu 10.4
<thune3> hoelk: mainline kernels don't have ubuntu patches if i understand correctly. You tried https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa  ?
<daredevil> which is the package i have to install for it?
<ridin> daredevil, do you have the codecs?
<daredevil> yes i do because i am listening music with totem
<hoelk> thune3,  havnt yet... ill give it a try
<daredevil> only with amarok i can not
<ridin> daredevil, i'm not sure... sorry
<daredevil> i got it
<daredevil> i had to install libxine1-ffmpeg thank you though
<ridin> ok
<daredevil> now i have another problem trying to use xchat i get bus error in the console when i execute it
<yoshie> VinceN: In terminal      sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter
<yoshie> VinceN: Let me know when you have done that.
<VinceN> Yoshie, Will do
<xuyi> holle
<j_ayen_green> ah, never mind... forgot to change /etc/hosts
<xuyi> my name is xuyi
<bullgard> '~$ ls -l /var/lib/mlocate; total 7672; -rw-r----- 1 root mlocate 7840220 2010-07-20 05:58 mlocate.db'. 'ls -l /usr/bin/mlocate; -rwxr-sr-x 1 root root 30316 2010-03-24 11:16 /usr/bin/mlocate'~$ locate ANSDIT; locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': Permission denied'. Why is the permission denied?
<yoshie> ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit, Getting error when installing  world of warcraft  ( your computer fails to meet the minimum system requirements ) Low processor speed, and yet I have a Quad Core ?
<blitzo> hi everybody - i am having a heap of troubles trying to get ubuntu up on a laptop.  it has turned into a long story, too long to type here so i posted about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9611323#post9611323 i would really appreciate if a knowledgeable person would have a look at it
<KB1JWQ> blitzo: Virtualbox runs on Win7
<blitzo> KB1JWQ ok but will that help me troubleshoot the problem?  we really want to get rid of windows altogether
<KB1JWQ> No clue. Doing an install remotely without PXE boot / remote console is painful.
<blitzo> KB1JWQ what is pxe?
<thune3> bullgard: i'm on 9.10, but both /usr/bin/mlocate and /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate have group set as mlocate. Your /usr/bin/mlocate doesn't seem to have mlocate group.
<KB1JWQ> !pxe
<KB1JWQ> Er.
<KB1JWQ> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<tensorpudding> PXE is what lets you boot an OS overa network
<blitzo> KB1JWQ pxe does not apply
<blitzo> KB1JWQ we are doing the install from a cd
<blitzo> KB1JWQ and i need to troubleshoot what is making it crash after it is installed
<tensorpudding> You're saying that it crashed a lot, but you didn't really say what the errors were when it crashed.
<blitzo> tensorpudding there were no errors - i explained that in the message - no clues in the system logs.  system simply freezes
<daedalus96> hello all
<tensorpudding> Did you try dropping to a tty?
<daedalus96> i am having some trouble with connecting to my internet with a windows wireless adapter after installing teh drivers with ndiswrapper
<daedalus96> can anyone help me?
<blitzo> tensorpudding when it crashes there is no console, it locks up completely
<daedalus96> :(
<tensorpudding> what network chipset is it, by the way?
<tensorpudding> ^ question directed at both blitzo and daedalus96
<blitzo> tensorpudding don't know, specs don't say and the person who owns it is offline.  hpowever (as i noted in the message) it worked just fine until we set the option to disable acpi
<baco> I really find discriminatory that tutorials for creating Ubuntu Netbook edition pendrive comes for Win, Mac or Ubuntu itself rather than Debian or many other linux distributions
<daedalus96> can anyone help me?
<thune3> bullgard: i do think "sudo chown :mlocate /usr/bin/mlocate" will fix your problem. But it makes me wonder if you "chown"ed that whole directory to have root as group, which may cause problems iwth other programs.
<blitzo> daedalu96 ppl are replying to you and you are not answering their questions.  you have to read the screen carefully
<ole2> Sir daedalus96, what is your problem?
<daedalus96> sry
<tensorpudding> blitzo: also there is nothing which suggests hardware issues, right?
<daedalus96> it slipd in there
<daedalus96> 0846:4240
<blitzo> tensorpudding (a) it works great with win7 and (b ) the only hardware check i can do is the memtest which passes
<ole2> And, BTW, an easy question: how can I make something autostart as Root?
<tensorpudding> It might be possible that the touchpad issue could be fixed by writing an xorg.conf
<blitzo> tensorpudding i need guidance
<thune3> ole2: one way is to put command in /etc/rc.local
<ole2> And some other, so that I know?
<thune3> ole2: but are you talking about autostarting *in* the desktop session?
<ole2> Don't understand the question. Everything I need is that Hamachi autostarts and I don't have to put everything in the console again.
<daedalus96> when i go into the windows wireless drivers (ndiswrapper graphical interface) and try to config a netwrk the error message is "Could not find a network configuration tool."
<blitzo> tensorpudding i just did a find on my own ubuntu for that file and it is not found
<tensorpudding> xorg.conf is a file that can be used to configure X
<tensorpudding> recent versions of X try to do autoconfiguration
<tensorpudding> which usually works, but not always
<ole2> tensorpudding, ain't it abandoned like 2 years ago?
<blitzo> tensorpudding that much i know but i find the xorg.conf much too complicated for my pea brain, too many options and i don't understand them, need guidance
<vaibhav> can I change the background color of terminal in ubuntu 10.04
<gaurav_> help me in installing lamp in my ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Blitzo: if you hunt round on the web you will find examples and you can copy / paste chunks to your own
<daedalus96> the drivers are in their file under /etc/ndiswrapper/* (meaning 2 .conf files, an .inf, and a .sys file)
<tensorpudding> blitzo: for the wlan problem, a copy of the output of dmesg would be helpful
<Guest59779> plz
<Guest59779> help me
<ole2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest59779> how to install lamp in 10.04
<blitzo> actionparsnip love your name will try that - tensorpudding she does not have internet on that box so cannot give output of anything
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: it's in one of the menu options to Edit Profile. That will allow you to change the colours
<willemb> Hi guys
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<daedalus96> i am having some trouble with connecting to my internet with a windows wireless adapter after installing teh drivers with ndiswrapper. when i go into the windows wireless drivers (ndiswrapper graphical interface) and try to config a netwrk the error message is "Could not find a network configuration tool." the drivers are in their file under /etc/ndiswrapper/* (meaning 2 .conf files, an .inf, and a .sys file)
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: what wireless chip does it use?
<daedalus96> 0846:4240
<willemb> I just installed steam via playonlinux and am quite happy that it works.  Except, when I try to launc Borderlands (the only game I have access to right now), It keeps saying that it is not available right now and I should try again later.  Does anyone have some advice, please?
<daedalus96> netgear wg111
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: no, the chip. Not the make.
<daedalus96> 0846:4240
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: no, like broadcom, intel, atheros then its version number
<vaibhav> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot!
<blitzo> actionparnsip how do we find out what kind of touchpad it is?
<ogex> hello
<ogex> when i install "apt-get install wine" then i interupt
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: the hex id is the usb id but the system can tell you the chip and I'm guessing you saw the chip as you know it only uses ndiswrapper and no native driver. So what chip is it?
<ogex> when i run again, there problem install ttf-msttfcorefonts-installer
<ActionParsnip> blitzo: sudo lshw -C | grep -i touch
<ogex> how to fix it ?
<tensorpudding> blitzo: try renabling ACPI and see if the wireless begins working again
<daedalus96> RTL8187L
<willemb> ogex:  It would depend on what the problem is
<daedalus96> @AP: RTL8187L
<skumara> ubuntu takes long time to reach the sign in screen? where to find boot log?
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: ok let's make this easier. What is the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<linis> how do i see the last line of Tcpdump ?? i mean the latest tcpdump.
<tensorpudding> daedalus96: I don't think you need an NDIS driver for that chipset
<blitzo> ActionParsnip that is not a valid option to lshw
<daedalus96> hmm
<ActionParsnip> blitzo: remove the "-C" part from the command
<daedalus96> lemme try something
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: realtek have source for wifi drivers on their site which you can download and compile
<daedalus96> Intersil 3886 and NetChip NET2280
<tensorpudding> the ubuntu forums suggests that it is available natively
<daedalus96> sry i was looking at the wrong tab on my browser
<ogex> willemb, ? http://pastebin.com/5T3V7ZWT<<< this that error
<daedalus96> ^those are Prism54
<blitzo> ActionParsnip when i do that on my own laptop there is no entry for the touchpad but i assure i have one
<ActionParsnip> blitzo: ok then try: lsusb; lspci
<ogex> when i run dpkg-reconfigure it need directory when i was downloaded some font
<ogex> but i cannot found where is it
<skumara> is there any channel for ubuntu theme?
<blitzo> ActionParsnip no dice either way
<willemb> ogex:  wow.  You could try deleting the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ (either with aptitude autoclean, or manually) then try again
<daedalus96> wait
<blitzo> ActionParsnip i also have an HP laptop but different model from the one i am trying troubleshoot
<willemb> does anyone here play the steam version of borderlands under wine or playonlinux?
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: looks like you need to rmmod prism2_usb, islsm_pci and net2280 according to http://www.google.com/m/url?client=ms-android-tmobile&ei=LTVFTNjfHNufjAfCv511&gl=gb&hl=en&q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG121&resnum=3&source=android-browser-key&ved=0CBsQFjAC&usg=AFQjCNELTjXKfX1dq8nSp1RytiYGsm7WAg
<daedalus96> Action parsnip sudo lshw -C network has no wireless output for me to relay
<ActionParsnip> Sorry for stupid link
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: the lshw needs to see the chip or it won't work.
<bytesaber> why isn't grub available on the latest ubuntu livecd's?  used to be a simple way to fix bootloaders on systems.
<blitzo> ActionParsnip lshw, lsusb, lspci does not show a touchpad
<skumara> hi
<bytesaber> sudo grub -> command not found.    why isn't it available on livecd's anymore?
<ActionParsnip> blitzo: ok let's go all in: dmesg | less ,read through. It will show the pad being detected
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | bytesaber
<ubottu> bytesaber: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bytesaber> i'm not trying to mess with grub 2
<bytesaber> just need to fix grub on a different system
<bullgard> thune3: My /usr/bin/mlocate has now the group owner mlocate. Still the same error message appears.
<bytesaber> a normal task for a livecd
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber: grub legacy is available on the repo still. You can download it in the live environment
<bytesaber> livecd.  no internet connection
<blitzo> ActionParsnip all that's in my dmesg is firewall logs - another logfile?
<bytesaber> how do you get into the grub2 commandline then?
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber: I have web connection in my live cd sessions. Just because its the livecsd doesn't always mean no connection
<daedalus96> AP, I am using Jaunty, and doesn't seem like what i need
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber: not sure. The factoid is all I know
<bullgard> thune3: Your command 'sudo chown :mlocate /usr/bin/mlocate' did not help.
<tensorpudding> there are older dmesg logs available in /var/log
<tensorpudding> ^ blitzo
<Searayman> can somone help me with exaile?
<bytesaber> ActionParsnip, it's not a typeical host on a lan.   has different pppoe connections.   don't know the credentials to authenticate it from the live cd currently.
<MaRk-I> bullgard: you need to be part of the "slocate" group
<bytesaber> is a ubuntu livecd no longer useful for fixing bootloaders?   can grub2 from the live cd help me fix a grub1 ?     such as grub -> root (hd0,4)  -> setup (hd0,3)
<bytesaber> installing grub onto a different hdd and pulling it from the system
<tensorpudding> you can edit the /boot/menu.lst or whichever using the live environment just fine
<bastid_raZor> bullgard: speaking of that.. what groups is your user in? i have permissions to use those command an am not in the slocate group
<bytesaber> tensorpudding, how do i get into the grub cml from the live cd?
<willemb> ogex, any luck?
<bullgard> thune3: Following an advice in a kernel newbees web page I typed a command inadvertently wrong . (Most likely I typed a space character in a command.) Now I need to fix many Unix access rights.
<ogex> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing. <<< :(
<ogex> hehehe
<ogex> i remove all :9
<tensorpudding> bytesaber: What exactly is it you need to fix?
<bastid_raZor> ogex: apt-get clean would have been the proper command :\
<tensorpudding> I don't think grub2 can install grub1 to the mbr
<bytesaber> need to replace and hdd with a new one.   i moved the partition, and now just need to replace the mbr.
<bytesaber> it's a system running grub1.   i use ubuntu livecd's to fix such things
<ogex> oke
<ogex> but still same error
<bastid_raZor> ogex: possibly, create the directory then.
<ennui> does anyone know of a way to label an hfs+ partition from the command line?
<daedalus96> AP, I am using Jaunty, and doesn't seem like what i need
<bullgard> MaRk-I: I don't believe you. On another 10.04 computer I am not a member of the slocate group and still my locate command works all right.
<ogex> bastid_raZor, http://pastebin.com/5T3V7ZWT <<< this error
<bytesaber> tensorpudding, like this.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bytesaber> real simple quick copy and paste of the boot loader from one hdd to the other.
<bastid_raZor> ogex: did you run the command it told you to run?
<MaRk-I> bullgard: ok np, good luck
<ogex> yeah
<ogex> but it need directory when arial32.exe located
<tutu> quit
<ogex> but i didn't found it
<bytesaber> in other words, just want to get into the grub cml.   grub>
<ogex> sory my english :D
<bullgard> bastid_raZor: There are too many groups my user is in to list all of them here. My user is not a member of the slocate group.
<bastid_raZor> bullgard: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin   are the only groups i'm in. but if you've borked permissions then.. :(
<bullgard> bastid_raZor: Yes, borked permissions here.
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: back, ok dude if you rmmod those modules then it should work. I can't read the help page myself as my browser doesn't like it
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: rmmodding only removes the module from ram so a reboot or modprobe can load them back in. If it works then you can blacklist the modules making things bad and it will fly
<daedalus96> i don't even have 'System > Administration > Network'
<ennui> does anyone know of a tool for adding labels to hfsplus partitions?
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,and the wifi is working it will show APs
<sprung> ActionParsnip, I want to know how I can use smart card authentication with linux. i'd like to use the smart card as a second layer of authentication for accessing my encrypted home volume
<ActionParsnip> !label | ennui
<ubottu> ennui: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ActionParsnip> Sprung: never used it dude. Try asking the channel instead of targetting me
<DouglasK> Question: Do new layouts take effect immediately when you choose a new keyboard model in System, Preferences, Keyboard, Layouts or do you need to logout / login or reboot?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, yeah you're right, i am spoiled because you helped me a lot in the past :)
<sprung> I want to know how I can use smart card authentication with linux. i'd like to use the smart card as a second layer of authentication for accessing my encrypted home volume
<ActionParsnip> sprung: I don't use encryptfs either. I've seen too many headaches with it
<ennui> ActionParsnip: That documentation makes no mention of hfsplus filesystems i'm afraid
<ActionParsnip> sprung: doesn't matter, still ask the channel
<sprung> ActionParsnip, as you can see, i just did
<ActionParsnip> ennui: that's all I know dude, sorry. Maybe someone else can contribute
<daedalus96> 'System > Administration > Network' seems like it is necessary for me to have right now, in order to configure my network...
<loris> hi gulys..
<loris> guys
<sprung> Also, when I upgraded to Lucid, the Preferences -> Sound control panel disappeared. I can still use alsamixer-gui but things seem quieter now, as if there's a sound level control that I don't have control of.
<ActionParsnip> ennui: can you do it in gparted / qtparted?
<swarna> do we have any application in ubuntu with which we can create a collage
<bytesaber> How do you do something simple like this, from a current ubuntu live cd?
<bytesaber> http://pastebin.org/407377
<styx993> hello, everybody
<styx993> is anyone able to help me with a bit of troubleshooting?
<bytesaber> load grub config found on /dev/sda1  and load it into the MBR of /dev/sdc
<sprung> When I load Preferences -> Sound , the first time I try it a window pops up saying "Waiting for Sound Daemon To Respond" then it vanishes
<mj8741> swarna: maybe fotowall
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: try ALT+F2 and type: nm-applet ,you can configure with that (if the chip is installed right)
<lukio> Hi
<ennui> ActionParsnip: I will give that a shot. I would prefer to learn how to do it from the command line. I know linux has limited hfs support but I have these old partitions created from OSX and I have no space to back them up so I can reformat to ext4 T_T
<swarna> mj8741, do we have deb package for fotowall
<ActionParsnip> ennui: why not just format the partition to ext4 with a label then restore the data from backup
<mj8741> swarna: it's in applications Ubuntu software center
<ennui> ActionParsnip: I have no space to back up my data
<styx993> so i upgraded some packages a few days ago, and got a new kernel version
<mj8741> swarna: or you can use terminal: sudo apt-get install fotowall
<ActionParsnip> ennui: so what if your drives motor suddenly fails. Where is your data?
<styx993> now when i use my browser, i have 100% cpu usage as "iowait" sometimes
<styx993> does anyone know what might cause it?
<daedalus96> ok, i think we are good, i fixd it, thanks to your help, goodbye all till next time
<swarna> mj8741, ok
<styx993> note that i'm using the wl module
<Gla> so let's say, you're on a server, someone ssh's is, his name is chris, I am gla, how do I watch what chris is doing if I have root
<ActionParsnip> ennui: professional data retrieval is not garunteed and costs thousands. Cheap usb drive costs a few hundred
<sprung> Correction: when I run gnome-volume-control, a window pops up and then vanishes saying "Waiting for sound system to respond". When I use ps ax, i see gnome-volume-control is running, but no window pops up with the menu
<RealEyes> Yay!
<ennui> ActionParsnip: I am a retail slave and a few hundred is a luxury. I plan on getting another 1TB in 2 weeks or so
<JREAM> I am trying to install ubuntu, doing the format part but it keeps saying around 60% to please insert the CD titled ubuntu, etc. What do i do
<swarna> mj8741, to which repository do i need to connect
<ActionParsnip> Gla: you can run ps -ef | grep-i chris ,occasionally and look at the apps launched
<RealEyes> What's a good irc client for ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> RealEyes: my personal favorite is irssi
<ActionParsnip> ennui: you'll kick yourself if it does. Hope it doesn't. But you will be sorry
<sprung> RealEyes, That's a matter of opinion, I use xchat, but I am asking for controversy in suggesting that xchat is good.
<RealEyes> Pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> !irc | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RealEyes> Okk
<mj8741> swarna: if you are using 10.04 all you need to do is go to software center and install from there - it's in repository already
<ennui> ActionParsnip: as I said, I plan on getting more space when I can afford it.
<swarna> mj8741, ok
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: they are all good. Some just have different abilities and strengths
<bullgard> [solved]
<ActionParsnip> ennui: good
<sprung> RealEyes, I'd invite you to try out several irc clients and see if you like them.
<ennui> ActionParsnip: The data is not a life or death matter. just media
<styx993> >_>
<styx993> anybody know anything about the wl module acting up with the latest updates from ubuntu?
<kfizz> I'm trying to share my music using mt-daap; however, it won't start because port 3689 is "in use." Netstat reveals it's being used by Program name "-" See here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WPmjxmDB for more detailed info. Any idea?
<RealEyes> brb
<bastid_raZor> kfizz: does running netstat with sudo allow you to see the program name?
<kfizz> Ah yes, thanks basid_raZor...turns out the mt-daapd is already running. I guess using apt starts it up automatically. Thanks for the help
<bastid_raZor> kfizz: you're welcome :)
<styx993> rofl liek half of my cpu is iowait right now
<sprung> SOLVED: when I run gnome-volume-control, a window pops up and then vanishes saying "Waiting for sound system to respond". When I use ps ax, i see gnome-volume-control is running, but no window pops up with the menu <-- http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495061  this worked.
<ActionParsnip> styx993: did you reboot after the update. It may help
<misrel> Can someone possibly give me an insight to(maybe) a very nub question which is, Running 2 monitors(9500GT) when i say put a game in full screen it stretches both monitors is it possibly to get the game to run on the main screen only/
<styx993> ActionParsnip: i have rebooted about 10 times since the update
<alien92> need help running visualboyadvance on ubuntu 10.04
<styx993> it was a few days ago
<ennui>  can anyone suggest a good HDD enclosure? I imagine internal drives end up being much less expensive
<ActionParsnip> styx993: try reinstalling the bcmlw-source package (or whatever it is). May just recreate the driver for you
<sprung> misrel, 1) this is where you ask 'nub' questions, and it's actually against the rules to call anyone a 'noob' etc., so feel welcome to ask away 2) what video card are you using? it depends.
<styx993> all right, thank you, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ennui: ask in ##hardware. Internal is cheaper
<misrel> sorry i shoulda phrased that better as a newbie :) as im a newbie to ubuntu 9500GT nvidia and ubuntu 10.4
<alien92> how can i install visualboyadvance on ubuntu 10.04
<styx993> well, it's definitely the wireless driver.  i just disabled it (i'm on a wired connection too), and now it isn't happening.
<tmwnn> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lago_di_Alleghe,_Belluno,_Italy.jpg
<sprung> misrel, System -> Administration -> nVidia X Server Settings . If you don't see nVidia X Server Settings we need to get that installed.
<misrel> yepo its installed and opened up now
<sprung> misrel, then there you go.
<sprung> misrel, is it detecting the second monitor?
<styx993> ActionParsnip, do you think i should also install the fwcutter?
<misrel> yeah, i just want to stop programs from full screening to both screens, as in it stretchs across them
<styx993> that was one of the two options in the drivers screen that came up when i first started the system
<sprung> misrel, which programs?
<misrel> is it possible to get it to Fullscreen to the main monitor and leave the 2nd monitor with just the desktop GUI up
<ActionParsnip> styx993: worth a shot if its already installed
<misrel> 1 example is Frets on fire
<ActionParsnip> Gotta love FoF
<misrel> but all 3D/Open gl apps so far have done it
<sprung> misrel, is that a windows game that you are using Wine with?
<styx993> ActionParsnip: i didn't install it, though.  i was asking if i should install it along with bcmwl-kernel-source
<ActionParsnip> alien92: what file have you downloaded?
<misrel> nah downloaded through Ubuntu software center
<thune3> bullgard: [solved]? what did the trick?
<misrel> so im gathering it did download the linux version they also have a linux version on there website
<alien92> how can i install visualboyadvance on ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> styx993: not sure there dude. I don't use crappy broadcom things. Give it a go, you can always take it out
<alien92> @ActionPas
<styx993> ActionParsnip: all right, thanks  :)
<ActionParsnip> alien92: what filename did you download from the site?
<styx993> also, would anyone know anything about flash player being broken?
<alien92> ActionParsnip, i got the .deb file
<styx993> lol earlier i had a system load around 7.5
<ActionParsnip> alien92: ok then doubleclick the file and it will install
<alien92> ActionParsnip, it gives an error sayin "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: vbam (= 0-svn877-0ubuntu4~rippsk)"
<bastid_raZor> misrel: i haven't found the right info to add to your xorg.conf but what you need is a metamode that turns off your 2nd monitor when you fullscreen.. look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo for an idea on what to look for
<ActionParsnip> alien92: you may need to run: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> alien92: if it still doesn't install you will need the deb for vbam
<misrel> Thanks bastid! was searching around but a nudge in the right direction is muchly appreciated! will have a play and see what i can come up with
<TheMASTERbomb69> hello, can somebody help me with how to remove entries in the sessions drop down box on the login screen
<ActionParsnip> alien92: visualboyadvance appears to be in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !info visualboyadvance
<ubottu> visualboyadvance (source: visualboyadvance): full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.0-5 (lucid), package size 308 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<ActionParsnip> Bingo
<ActionParsnip> alien92: just install it with software centre
<alien92> ActionParsnip, Thanks i got it:D
<rewati> hi can anybody tell me any tool for ubuntu like dreamweaver
<bullgard> thune3: I re-installed the DEB program package »mlocate«.
<ActionParsnip> alien92: always try software centre first. Makes life simpler
<ActionParsnip> rewati: bluefish
<styx993> woohoo, let's see how this works out...
<rewati> ActionParsnip : i tried it it very simple and dosnt have all features correct me if i am wrong
<ActionParsnip> rewati: depends which features you need. There's also amaya
<styx993> i think i know how i broke flash player...
<ActionParsnip> !info amaya
<ubottu> Package amaya does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~b1-2 (lucid), package size 6577 kB, installed size 17288 kB
<RealEyes> yey
<RealEyes> My 1t build is working flawlessly!
<RealEyes> 1st*
 * styx993 is killing gnome-shell and updating xulrunner
<ActionParsnip> rewati: there are lots on the repos and I'm sure there are some which arent
<ActionParsnip> rewati: if you can't pull yourself away from Adobe's apron strings you could try running dreamweaver in wine assuming you own a legal copy (could be pricey)
<ActionParsnip> rewati: 2004 seems to get a good rating http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=183
<styx993> all right, so apt-get is telling me "nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<styx993> anyone have any ideas?
<kyle_> morning all,  Anyone know of an application so I can extract files from CAB files
<countley> Actionparsnip does dreamweaver run smooth with wine
<ActionParsnip> countley: see my link above. I don't use it
<ActionParsnip> kyle_: cabextract
<ActionParsnip> countley: won't run as smooth as native apps, that's for sure
<kyle_> ActionParsnip:  thats already installed but i can't open the cab files..  do i need to do something extra
<ActionParsnip> kyle_: read the man pages on it or look online
<kyle_> k
<kyle_> thanks
<iFrankZ> #join ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> kyle_: mkdir $HOME/Desktop/extracted; cabextract file -d $HOME/Desktop/extracted
<iFrankZ> oops... /join #ubuntu-es
<rewati> ActionParsnip : Thanks i downloaded amaya and working with it . it looks good
<ActionParsnip> rewati: nice
<terry_> Can an .avi file be hd or pd?
<robertovallejo> hola
<terry_> Can an .avi file be hd or pd format?
<thune3> styx993: can you run "nspluginwrapper -v -i libflashplayer.so" and see what the verbose error message is?
<terry_> No spanish here?
<iceroot> terry_: its off-topic, annd yes it can avi is just a container and not video-format
<robertovallejo> Por que
<RealEyes> so ... whats cool to do on ubuntu?
<iceroot> RealEyes: compiz
<oooo> study ruby on ubuntu
<styx993> thune3: i did, and it didn't give me anything useful
<Sunderphon> realeyes: sudo apt-get install cowsay
<Sunderphon> then, cowsay Moo
<styx993> styx@deimos2:~$ /usr/bin/nspluginwrapper -v -v -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<styx993> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<styx993> ^   ^  that's what it gave me
<thune3> styx993: i was hoping it would give a more detailed error message.
<styx993> so was i  :(
<RealEyes> i didnt understand a thing any of you aid
<RealEyes> said*
<styx993> i think i know what caused it, though
<RealEyes> what does compiz do?
<Sunderphon> realeyes: open terminal and type: sudo apt-get ccsm
<styx993> i downgraded xulrunner to install gnome-shell
<thune3> styx993: any info helps
<styx993> @RealEyes: it is a fancy window manager
<Sunderphon> realEyes: visual effects
<Redcl0ud> compiz helps keep me from staying bored at times
<Raptors> Hey guys
<styx993> hai Raptors
<Raptors> How do I sync my music to my fuze using rhythmbox?
<RealEyes> invalid operation ccsm
<Raptors> I can't find the option anywhere :(
<Redcl0ud> RealEyes,  if you like videos I know of one that can help ya with compiz
<RealEyes> nah
<RealEyes> thx tho
<Secularjoe> how do I install gcc and all the other C libraries that equate to " groupinstall 'Development Tools'" in YUM
<Secularjoe> I am missing a c library
<mikeru> which X program can identify the process of a window? e.g. like xkill but instead of killing it says which process owns a window
<styx993> i guess i could purge them...
<SwedeMike> Secularjoe: look into "apt-get build-dep"
<Secularjoe> thanks
<Blue1> !pastebin
<Secularjoe> could not find it
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RobbieThe1st> mikeru: wont pidof work?
<mikeru> RobbieThe1st: I need to know which program owns a window in X. e.g. I don't know the program's filename, all I can see is it's window.
<RobbieThe1st> Hm, what program is this?
<gelan> Secularjoe, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<thune3> styx993: i'm not clear how xulrunner version would influence your install. I might try purging all the flash-related install packages and trying again.
<moetunes> mikeru: try   xprop   when you run it you click the window you want to identify
<hoelk> thune3, thanks for your tip with the kernel repository, worked, i now have internet and video at the same time! feels like the future
<styx993> thune3: i just purged nspluginwrapper and flashplayer-install and it didn't work.  i'm now purging those, firefox, and chrome and seeing if it works
<mikeru> moetunes: perfect
<moetunes> :]
<mikeru> moetunes: whoa, it even draws the icon in ASCII art! ha
<moetunes> hehe
<thune3> hoelk: i'm curious as to all of what you did to get video (8xx problem i'm assuming) to work
<RobbieThe1st> mikeru: What program is this?
<RobbieThe1st> Oh wait, NRM
<mikeru> I <3 xprop
<styx993> woo hoo, nothing is working.  i'm thinking of purging ia32-libs next...
<styx993> aack i didn't mean to do that.  oh well
<CkhiKuzad> i get this error when i run my update manager: < http://pastebin.com/zvKH6TU6 > and i would like to know how to fix it.
<styx993> THANK YOU JESUS
<mikeru> hey, does someone know which widget in GTK is similar to cocoa's spinning wheel ("Intermediate Progress Bar")
<Jebus> styx993
<Jebus> you are welcome
<mikeru> e.g. the one found on bluetooth-wizard's second page, left to "Scanning for devices..."
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<CkhiKuzad> yes i can thune3.
<styx993> thx for the help, everyone
<countley> can any recomend a program like camtasia but for linux
<styx993> now, if i could just get my wifi card to stop raping my cpu...
<CkhiKuzad> thune3:
<styx993> i guess i probably should restart
<CkhiKuzad> D: lagged
<CkhiKuzad> http://pastebin.com/m6vjq3VT
<styx993> i'll brb, assuming my hard drive doesn't fail on me...
<CkhiKuzad> sorry. my xchat didnt recognize my ^V before the enter.
<er0th> damn, I love cowsay
<Raptors> Is there any program for linux that I can search and properly label my songs?
<fablinix> countley: you could try record my desktop
<erkan^> I have a problem:
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: looking...
<Treaver> Dudes
<Treaver> I have a question
<CkhiKuzad> !ask | Treaver erkan^
<jerry> hi whats  the comand for changing home folder premission ? please
<ubottu> Treaver erkan^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Treaver> I am running Windows 7, If I install Ubuntu onto my computer will I be able to axcess my windows 7 taskbar & desktop???
<iceroot> Treaver: yes
<erkan^> drivel
<erkan^> In the beginning I got a login window and I entered my username and
<erkan^> password and preferences of the diary server choice. I've clicked
<erkan^> SUBSCRIBE, later, a window, I can not make a blogger. What should I do?
<FloodBot2> erkan^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erkan^> no i did not , floodBot
<CkhiKuzad> Treaver, if you install ubuntu, you will be able to access them when you boot into 7, but not inside ubuntu.
<styx993> yay not hard drive failure!
<CkhiKuzad> \o/
<Treaver> Ok if I can see my taskbar How will I be able to use linux desktop if I am on my windows 7 desktop I am soooo cunfuzzleled...
<erkan^> do you understand, CkhiKuzad?
<styx993> urgh that problem with iowait is still happening
<CkhiKuzad> Treaver, if you are booting into Ubuntu, you will be in ubuntu. ubuntu looks kind of similar to Mac, and Kubuntu looks similar to Windows. you will not be in windows when you boot into ubuntu
<styx993> it takes all of my chrome tabs with it, but not the outer bit of the browser
<Treaver> So if I am in ubuntu I can't axcess Windows & Viseversa? Boot = Turning on right? So when i turn it on I choose Ubuntu/Windows right?
<Redcl0ud> Treaver, yes when you have both installed and you cut your pc on you will be able to choose win 7 or ubuntu
<Treaver> Ok that's great umm 1 more question
<mikeru> Treaver: when you turn your computer on, you choose between windows and ubuntu. when you've chosen one, you'll be using that one and not the other. if you want to use the other one, you must restart your computer and choose the other one
<CkhiKuzad> ok, i will answer them in the order you asked. If you are in ubuntu, you can access your windows files. but in windows, i dont know about accessing linux files. they are different filesystems (ext* for lin, NTFS/fat for win)
<joschi> Treaver: you can install Ubuntu in VirtualBox, VMware or VirtualPC. this way, when running the Ubuntu VM, you can also access your running Windows 7
<CkhiKuzad> meh, you guys can handle helping Treaver, i will help erkan^ now.
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: i was focused on the "W:" warnings. Can you just run "sudo apt-get update" to clear the error?
<Treaver> I downloading the Iso or sumthign file now do i just burn that to cd and then what do i do to get pc ready to install
<jerry> guys i cant change home folders premissions  can you someone  please help me ....the kids was changed premissions  and folder isnt accesible ((
<CkhiKuzad> just a second thune3
<Treaver> I watched a tutorial that said i had to like deduct memory from my c:/
<Sacho> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Treaver> mikeru and joschi
<Redcl0ud> Treaver, just make sure you have enough hard drive space available to install ubuntu on
<Sacho> Treaver: try those links.
<Treaver> Is it possible for yall to talk to me via phone while i install
<CkhiKuzad> thune3, i think it may have been fixed.
<Sacho> Unlikely.
<CkhiKuzad> i am doing an update run, getting EVERY update that i can get. so i can upgrade to 9.10, then mass update tomorrow, then upgrade to 10.04
<Redcl0ud> installing ubuntu these days is a breeze compared to when I first tried to install redhat back in the day
<CkhiKuzad> hopefully neither will fail. and if they do, i have backups.
<Treaver> How long once i get it on cd will it take to install
<Seveas-train> Treaver, 20 minutes
<Seveas-train> possibly less
<kynyga> Assuming the pc in question isnt ancient
<Treaver> ok I will see
<CkhiKuzad> Treaver, it depends on how fast the drive is.
<SwedeMike> Redcl0ud: try installing slackware in the beginning, it came on ~30 1.44M floppys :P
<CkhiKuzad> my PC is ancient, and it takes about a half hour to install. when i got this one it ran windows ME
<Treaver> omfg my gpa used to run that!
<CkhiKuzad> o.O
<CkhiKuzad> gpa?
<hoelk> thune3, that thing from the forums... something like 915.modeset=1 (or 0?) in the grub.cfg ... then it works (not for all machines though from what i heared)... but when you watch videos the system crashes with the standard lucid kernel
<nanoha-sama> windows me
<Treaver> then we upgraded to windows 7 an i seen today that u could run both and i wanted to try
<nanoha-sama> =mistake edition
<SwedeMike> installing ubuntu from a usb drive is usually much quicker than from cd, the random access times advantage of solid storage really shows there
<CkhiKuzad> nanoha-sama, i agree 100% with you there.
<Redcl0ud> SwedeMike, thankfully I never tried slackware but Mandrake was the first one I fully used but it had a graphical inface when you installed it :)
<nanoha-sama> SwedeMike if you are inclined, you can speed that up a lot better with installing ubuntu over the network
<CkhiKuzad> plus, if your computer can run 7, it probably has a BIOS that can boot USB.
<CkhiKuzad> <.< unlike mine.
<nanoha-sama> my fedora installs over the network usually take less than 10-20 minutes
<nanoha-sama> ubuntu not too sure over the network
<SwedeMike> nanoha-sama: I grew bored of netbooting in the 90ties with sun 3/80:s :P
<sbach89> ubuntu server is about 20 mins
<sbach89> dont know about desktop though
<Seveas-train> desktop is quicker
<thune3> hoelk: right. i'm familiar with the "workaround". So what did you upgrade to achieve a fix?
<SwedeMike> installing from a usb drive to ssd is done much quicker, can take as little as 5 minutes from when the install starts
<nanoha-sama> hm... talking about net-installs, does ubuntu support installing from a network source by any chance?
<countley> cheers i got recoed my desktop just dont know what command to us to output .avi
<Seveas-train> doesn't need to unpack everything and run all postinst scripts
<Seveas-train> nanoha-sama, it definitely does
<SwedeMike> nanoha-sama: it installs some from the network, but not like the debian ~125 meg installer that takes most from network.
<nanoha-sama> like copying the ubuntu cd sources to a FTP/HTTP server on the LAN and then use tbe ubuntu boot media and point it to an installation source over the network
<nanoha-sama> because I've done that with fedora 13 countless times
<nanoha-sama> just can't seem to figure out how on ubuntu
<jerry> chmod - help home foder  please  i can t acces it under root ((
<CkhiKuzad> does ubuntu make you restart a lot when you install 120 megs worth of updates?
<Seveas-train> nanoha-sama, debian and ubuntu can both be installed without any media as long as you can boot from the network
<nanoha-sama> besides, to make matters worse, my http/ftp servers are running on windows 2008
<CkhiKuzad> a lot meaning typically.
<Treaver> If I have problems
<SwedeMike> CkhiKuzad: it's always just a single restart, most of the time it's no restart (only kernel upgrades require restart)
<Treaver> can one of you like remote pc me and help
<nanoha-sama> and no, my network's already netbooting windows installations
<nanoha-sama> and it's the newer WDS system
<CkhiKuzad> i got  a kernel update SwedeMike
<nanoha-sama> but yeah, what I'm looking at is ubuntu installing from the network
<Redcl0ud> Treaver, if you want I can give you a link to a video that can help you before you actually do it
<nanoha-sama> is it as simple as copy over the sources?
<SwedeMike> CkhiKuzad: then it's a single reboot.
<Seveas-train> nanoha-sama, set up a tftp daemon and point to it in the dhcp config. Stick the installer kernel/initramfs on there.
<CkhiKuzad> woot
<Seveas-train> and make the packages available via http (or just make it use archive.ubuntu.com)
<Seveas-train> nanoha-sama, the ubuntu documentation explains this in more detail :)
<thune3> hoelk: just upgrade the kernel? did you still need "i915.modeset=1"? Also did kernel automatically prompt upgrade from https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa or which package from that did you have to install?
<nanoha-sama> ah, that's what I need, Seveas
<thune3> hoelk: i'm really trying to understand the needed steps, because 10+ people a day come in here with 8xx problems, and I'd like to be able to suggest a fix. btw, i am familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<sbach89> Anyone know how to setup an email server using dovecot and postfix?
<Seveas-train> sudo apt-get install postfix dovecot
<Seveas-train> :)
<sbach89> need authentication
<blitzo> jordan_u hi, it's the guy trying to help a friend do an install from remote, we have just reinstalled wubi and i wanted her to backup xorg.conf - the file doesn't exist, how does x configure itswelf without /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orionix> sbach89, take a look at howtoforge.com, there are some howtos there related w/ dovecot & postfix
<sbach89> ya i actually followed the guide there
<styx993> blitzo: it automagically configures itself now.  it detects devices and stuff
<sbach89> im having problems adding account in pop clients
<styx993> i personally have a mild dislike for that system
<Very_Cool> is there a way to install ubuntu as a second operating system to windows and then on top of that under windows have ubuntu run in vmware when I need something quick done?
<sbach89> It keeps telling me invalid username and password
<orionix> sbach89, you mean, adding dovecot user account for pop3 access ?
<shed> yeah use WINE
<styx993> shed, wine isn't complete yet
<orionix> sbach89, what kind of auth mode you use in dovecot? (/etc/passwd, mysqldb, etc)
<sbach89> plain text
<styx993> Very_Cool: i'm not sure about vmware, but can you use a drive instead of a disk image?  you could set it up to use your hard drive to boot off of
<Very_Cool> styx993, thanks, Im goign to go read into that now
<ddrj> if you don't have nautilus or gnome (supposing you're using lubuntu), how do you browse the shared folders on the network?
<Very_Cool> styx993, How would ubuntu handle loading in the different enivornments?
<ddrj> i can see the shared folders using pcmanfm2 but i can't open it (it says open with application)
<styx993> Very_Cool: i think it should work pretty much the same, but slower
<RobbieThe1st> Very_Cool: I tried exactly what you were suggesting, with Sun's VirtualBox. I couldn't get the same install to work with both normal booting and inside a VM
<styx993> i'm not sure if it would be able to use hw acceleration for the wm or not, though
<shed> The Wine team is proud to announce that the stable release Wine 1.2 is now available
<RobbieThe1st> The issue was with bootloader and MBR, not the OS itself
<Very_Cool> RobbieThe1st, thanks
<styx993> shed, it is still not a complete replacement for windows, though
<RobbieThe1st> But you can use different images, and just keep all your files on a seperate partition.
<styx993> can you run, for example, visual studio?
<Sacho> It doesn't aim to be, styx993.
<ssorc> help ping
<styx993> he said he was using windows, and presumably didn't want to replace it
<julius_> ubuntu is great
<styx993> yes it is, mostly
<Treaver> ok
<Treaver> my friend said
<Treaver> Ubuntu doesn't allow HD
<Treaver> Is this true?
<Sacho> "HD"?
<styx993> it is epic when it works (most of the time), but hell when it doesn't (sometimes)
<Treaver> High Quality , High Definition, 1080p
<Redcl0ud> I don't think everything needs to be in HD
<styx993> what do you want to be hd?
<Treaver> Does it have HD or now
<Treaver> not
<styx993> it depends on what you want to be hd
<styx993> it probably does
<Treaver> like youtube hd 1080p
<julius_> i had some trouble with grub2 and windows , eventually scrapped the windows
<styx993> yes, it supports that
<styx993> i dunno if linux can play blu-rays yet, though
<Jordan_U> Treaver: Yes, it can play HD video. It's hard to play BLue Ray disks though.
<cjs> Mine always says Permission Denied
<styx993> julius_: what happened with it?
<julius_> it looked ok, had xp in the list but when i selected to boot from it it went to blank screen and halted with blinking cursor  I screwed up windows messing with its mbr
<ddrj> will ubuntu run smooth on my laptop? dual core 2gb ram 100gb space, or should i get xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<jamil_1> hello, How do I supply proxy settings to java for viewing java applets in browser. I have tried the System->Preference->Sun java6 Control Panel. But when I open an applet in firefox it keeps asking for username and passwd
<styx993> julius_, did you have it as something like "root(hd0,2)\n  chainloader +1"?
<styx993> (\n == newline)
<Hrimfaxi|ubuntu> is desktop effects available under vmware workstation 7.1?
<julius_> it wasnt 2 it was either 1 or 0
<hoelk> thune3, sorry was away. I still need the modeset (at least i think so), and the package i installed just now is: linux-image-generic-pae-lts-backport-maverick. I had the tip with the kernel upgrade from some forum post, thats where i got that other ppa from i was using before. video also worked fine with that one, but my wireless broke.
<styx993> julius_: the root command will be different based on how partitions are set up.  it was probably 0
<hoelk> thune3, hope that answers all your questions.
<styx993> assuming you installed windows first, and had it as the first partition
<julius_> i believe so
<gelan> julius_, it is possible that you overwrote your windows boot sector with grub2
<julius_> yeah i tried fixboot and managed to trash it
<thune3> hoelk: so just the kernel upgrade and maybe the modeset option. Thx!!!
<julius_> lol
<styx993> aah, it worked for me out of the box
<styx993> all i needed was the two commands and it worked fine
<julius_> havent had any other trouble though
<cjs> I use two separate physical drives and it worked perfectly straight away
<hoelk> thune3, yeah that basically does the trick... without the kernel it still works after the modeset thing, but the system crashes when you watch videos (f.e. with mplayer, vlc, etc..)
<julius_> i first put one on each drive and the same thing happened so i parted the first
<hoelk> thune3, i read however that for some people it might still not work :(
<cjs> check the bios boot order
<cjs> you need bios to scan in same order as grub
<thune3> hoelk: as you said before the workaround modeset thing works for some but still has crashes for others (like you). OK good info that backport kernel may also not work.
<cjs> otherwise the drives get muddled up
<Treaver> i was kidding
<julius_> ahhh
<julius_> im on dialup and dling the alternate cd via torrent. Im ready to upgrade to 10.4
<jamil_1> hello, How do I supply proxy settings to java for viewing java applets in browser. I have tried the System->Preference->Sun java6 Control Panel. But when I open an applet in firefox it keeps asking for username and passwd
<sk_> I think ma Ubuntu 10.04 has a bug..
<styx993> jamil_1: have you tried looking at the settings for the firefox addon?
<sk_> When I click on Shut Down it restarts..
<sk_> Can anyone help!..??
<styx993> sk_: try "sudo shutdown -P now" in a terminal
<styx993> to shut it down
<Treaver> anyne here know if ubuntu does or will support directx(Doubt it >.<) or OpenGL?
<jamil_1> styx993, addon ?
<Treaver> =]
<styx993> it already supports OpenGL, Treaver
<Treaver> ooh
<styx993> it will never support directx, except through wine
<Treaver> owned!thats new righ
<kanhiya> how to install ubuntu simultaneously on several computer
<kanhiya> :)
<styx993> jamil_1: it's under tools->addons, i think.  it might be on the "plugins" tab or something
<Treaver> thats recnt though right?
<styx993> opengl support?  no, that's ancient
<Treaver> i couldnt get opengl on 9.04
<styx993> that's like unix stuff
<Treaver> it=s\ 1
<styx993> that must have been your video card or something.  what kind do you have?
<bastid_raZor> !automate | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jamil_1> styx993, from there I can only disable the plugin
<charley__> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<styx993> jamil_1: hmm...  have you tried sun/oracle's site?
<Treaver> f u>CK<
<styx993> ??
<thune3> sk_: make sure you have latest updates (including kernel), or maybe look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9002354&postcount=9
<Treaver> lol k
<jamil_1> styx993, nope
<julius_> i gotta q. I have a laptop running an old debian distro. Id like to put ubuntu on it but the cdrom drive is busted. My connection is 26.4 k How can i use the cdrom i have a repository to install on the laptop?
<styx993> i'd look there a bit.  they might have something
<Treaver> wait
<julius_> through ssh or ftp or something
<styx993> julius_: is that your home connection, or just for the laptop?
<kanhiya> thanks , i am going to check that :-D
<julius_> my home. im in the boonies
<styx993> hmmmm...  i'm not quite sure
<jamil_1> styx993, I think it is more of an authentication problem
<julius_> the laptop will boot on lan
<styx993> jamil_1: see if you can find anything about authentication problems on the oracle site.  if it's a problem with java itself, it might be there
<sejuk_> pang
<gimpy5109> I set a static IP in the interfaces file on a new 10.04 build and restarted networking but it is not taking effect and I don't know why.  Any ideas what I am doing wrong?  ifdown and ifup don't change it either. interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/vWHCvRbw
<sejuk_> x
<styx993> gimpy5109: networkmanager is probably managing the interface
<styx993> did you change the settings in that, or elsewhere?
<gimpy5109> styx993: This is an Ubuntu Server box, not desktop
<Draconis> does ubuntu 10.04 come with a firewall I don't know about? Something keeps blocking port 22 even though its open
<thune3> gimpy5109: networkmanager should get out of the way of an interface described in interfaces file, but you may need to restart it to get it to take effect.
<styx993> i don't think i can really help you then
<styx993> gimpy5109: have you disabled dhcpd/dhcpcd?
<styx993> err i mean dhclient, not dhcpd
<gimpy5109> How do I disable it?
<styx993> hmm...  try "sudo service dhclient stop"
<gsal> hello, how can I show from a specific line of a file till the end
<styx993> do you know how many lines are in the file?
<gimpy5109> There is no service named dhclient or anything similar
<faLUCE> hi. I have two monitors and two respective window managers opened for the same pc.  On the first window manager, I cannot change the number of workspaces with the workspace switcher (it remains fixed to 4) while on the second I can do that. where could be the problem? thanks
<styx993> hmm...  you could do "sudo killall dhclient" and then tell the interface the address, but it would do it again when the system started
<styx993> try "ps -A | grep dhclient"
<bastid_raZor> Draconis: can you run netstat -napt on the box?
<llutz> gsal: using sed p-option or tail
<gimpy5109> I killed dhclient, restarted networking, it still did not work.
<thune3> gimpy5109: ps aux | grep -i network          is NetworkManager running?
<gimpy5109> Nope, it's not running
<ne1> how my web server will interect with deskop application?
<styx993> gimpy5109: you have to set the address now
<ne1> i want to execute a gui application usin apache-php
<ikonia> ne1: no - you want to use the php command line or host it on a web server and use apache-php
<madjoe> hello! is there a way to increase my wubi "partition"?
<grifo74> hello gdesklets dont work i use ubuntu 10.04????
<ne1> my system is the server
<ne1> ikonia, in windows i've done it
<gimpy5109> styx993: An ifdown/ifup now works, but the interface did not come up by itself on reboot as it does with my <10.04 boxes.
<ne1> ikonia, by selecting the apache service and then allow it to connect with desktop services
<styx993> ne1: so you want to start an application using a php script?
<ikonia> ne1: you're not using windows
<thune3> gimpy5109: you need to put eth0 in auto list of interfaces file to get it on boot
<ne1> yes styx993
<styx993> gimpy5109: you need to figure out where dhclient is starting, i don't know off hand.  dhclient takes over the interface
<ikonia> ne1: you either have to launch it using hte command line tool "php" or host it on a webserver using apache/php
<styx993> ikonia: i don't think that's what he means
<styx993> ne1: i don't know php, but do you know how to start an external console program?
<thune3> gimpy5109: or just uncomment the # auto eth0 line
<ne1> styx993, i can execute a program using php but gui program is not launching
<ne1> styx993, for that we've to do some settings
<ikonia> ne1: what is the applicaton you want to run
<ne1> styx993, i know these settings in windows but dont know in ubuntu
<ne1> ekiga
<llutz> ne1: you'll need to specifiy DISPLAY and set xhost to allow your apache the use of the running x-session
<ne1> llutz, thanks but how?
<ikonia> ne1: ekiga is what you owant to run ?
<ne1> yes
<ikonia> ne1: it's in the ubuntu repos - you luanch it from the menu
<ikonia> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1828 kB, installed size 16240 kB
<ikonia> ne1: open the package manager and search for ekiga and install it
<styx_> ikonia: i don't think that's what he means
<ikonia> ne1: you'll get a menu option from your applications to allow it to run
<ikonia> styx_: ???? he wants to run ekiga - hard to get much clearer than that
<styx_> ne1: you want to use a php script to run something, right?
<ne1> ikonia, you are not understanding my problem
<ikonia> ne1: do you want to run ekiga yes/no
<styx_> ikonia: he wants to start it from a php script
<ikonia> in that case he needs to join ##php to work through his script
<ne1> yes styx_
<ne1> llutz, how can i?
<ikonia> ne1: php scripting support is in the channel ##php
<styx_> all right, you can use the exec command to start it.  it will return a string, and take a string (the program name)
<styx_> you might have to set the DISPLAY variable (which is probably ":0.0")
<ne1> exec will execute a program but not gui applications
<llutz> ne1: try "xhost +localhost"
<ikonia> ne1: you need to join ##php for php script support
<styx_> ikonia: we can help him here
<ne1> for that we've to do some settings like allow server to use deskop services
<styx_> ne1: you just need to set DISPLAY
<ikonia> styx_: php scripting support is in the channel ##php
<llutz> styx_: its offtopic here, so > ##php
<styx_> it's not a difficult question
<ikonia> styx_: doesn't matter how hard it is
<styx_> ne1: it's something like putenv("DISPLAY=\":0.0\""); exec("ekiga");
<ne1> let me try
<styx_> w00t w00t stanford
<ne1> styx_ its not working
<styx_> ne1: what does it tell you?
<ne1> nothing
<shoonya> how to disable drop shadow when using compiz ?
<styx_> ne1: try setting a variable to the output of exec and seeing what it gives you
<styx_> the text returned, that is
<rxd> anyone manage to load squashfs file to your root aufs filesystem
<josephoenix> Hello all
<countley> hello
<styx_> sup josephoenix
<Domino93> salut
<s7> Hello, how can protect a network printer in Ubuntu from misuse?
<styx_> s7, how do you define misuse?
<csaba> my Evolution mail has set itself to run in Slovenian language and I can't change it to English... there are no options... how to change it???
<s7> styx, the students print so many un important pics
<styx993> s7: there is no way to filter that.  you will have to get someone to approve it or something
<csaba> how to change the language of Evolution?
<llutz> s7: thats a social problem, not a technical
<FardadJalili> I can't use my s-video out to display my desktop on a projector, I have installed 10.04 on a dell vostro 1320. any solution?
<styx993> csaba: is your computer's language set to slovenian?
<s7> thnx styx993
<styx993> np  :)
<csaba> styx993: maybe it is... so what?
<musashi> .msg nickserv identify retro101
<styx993> csaba: evolution will follow the system's language
<musashi> oh you
<s7> i was wondering if thru cups i could for instance password the printer usage
<bullgard> What tool tests the functionality of one's own swap partition?
<csaba> styx993: there is no way to make it work independently of the os?
<styx993> csaba: i don't know of one.  i am not an expert, though
<FardadJalili> anyone can help me about ubuntu 10.04's s-video out problems?
<styx993> s7: how do you mean?
<etyrnal> any ideas on how to troubleshoot ssh that seems to stop responding on a headless machine?  rebooting brings ssh back.  can ping while ssh is not responding
<picard1421> what distribution of linux would i want to look for if i just wanted to run mp3blaster and w3m?
<styx993> etyrnal: could you try telnet or rsh?
<picard1421> i would literally want w3m, mp3blaster, and openVPN for internet... that isa ll i would need..
<Vroomfondle> picard1421: Debian will do the job.
<Vroomfondle> hell, DSL will probably do the job with a bit of tweaking
<picard1421> how close is debian to
<picard1421> ubuntu i know its debian based.. but the calls and what not?
<styx993> you could probably do it with slackware, too.  you'd have to cut out a ton of crap, though
<Vroomfondle> you mean the commands? they're largely the same.
<picard1421> why debian over ubuntu?
<s7> styx993, would password protection be possible with CUPS?
<picard1421> why debian over archlinux?
<llutz> !ot > picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<Vroomfondle> *shrug* Debian's base install is a bit smaller, that's all. Ubuntu would do the job as well but would likely install a lot more stuff you don't need (though you can always remove it later)
<llutz> !minimal > picard1421 use this to install just what you need
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<SwedeMike> picard1421: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<W4HBY> HI
<picard1421> ohhh there would be one more feature.. is there anything i would i need to install.. like a "windows" program.. basically i want to switch between panes.. one pane as a certain webrowser, next pane is another webpage, next pane is media player etc.. is this possible?
<W4HBY> how to reach to boot linux
<W4HBY> in ubuntu 10.4
<SwedeMike> !details | W4HBY
<styx993> picard1421: try wm2 or something
<ubottu> W4HBY: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<W4HBY> ok
<Vroomfondle> picard1421: you mean virtual desktops?
<picard1421> no not really
<picard1421> like window panes
<styx993> s7: you can probably get a module or something for it.  i haven't used cups before, but i read that there's modules
<picard1421> so like i can swtich between apps
<picard1421> easily.. swtich betwenn music player..
<picard1421> tabbed internet
<picard1421> etc..
<styx993> picard1421: try dwm or wmii
<thune3> picard1421: i've used ratpoison, which is a wm where every window is fullscreen and you navigate a stack of them. Side by side is possible.
<Vroomfondle> picard1421: wmii, dwm, ion will do that.
<W4HBY> I have a problem with password ubuntu 10.4
<Vroomfondle> or... alt-tab ;)
<picard1421> ratpoision.. dwm wmii ? whats the differences?
<styx993> W4HBY: what kind of problem?
<Vroomfondle> picard1421: it'll be difficult to explain all the differences over IRC. Best to google for their web sites and read the manuals. Basically they're all tiling window managers.
<picard1421> also does mp3blaster support flac?
<picard1421> is there a better command line music player?
<W4HBY> forgot password
<styx993> picard1421: try mpd
<styx993> W4HBY: did you forget all the passwords to your system?
<etyrnal> styx993, i don't think they are enabled, but lemme check
<bullgard> What tool tests the functionality of one's own swap partition?
<styx993> bullgard: how do you mean?
<thune3> bullgard: ^
<picard1421> i have read the mp3blaster is easier to use... it seems the mpd is more of a server than a player?
<bullgard> styx993, thune3 A function test for one's own swap partition is sought.
<styx993> mpd is a server that works as a player.  you put a frontend (such as mpc) on it, and you have a very nice player.  you don't have to keep a window open or anything
<styx993> you could also use moc
<styx993> well, mocp is the command name
<styx993> bullgard: what kind of function test?
<etyrnal> styx993,  no telnet, no rsh
<bullgard> styx993: A yes-no function test.
<thune3> bullgard: yes-no test of what? do you suspect a problem with the physical swap partition?
<styx993> etyrnal: the only way would be to make it not headless anymore, then
<thune3> bullgard: yes would mean what? no would mean what?
<picard1421> does mp3blaster work with
<picard1421> flac? or no?
<bullgard> thune3: Yes, I do suspect a problem with my swap partition. --  I do not know what you mean by a "physical swap partition" though.
<styx993> picard1421: check the website.  if it does, it will say
<styx993> bullgard: do you think it's a problem with the disk?
<bullgard> thune3: "Yes" would mean: "It does function." --  "No" would mean: "It does not function."
<thune3> bullgard: you just went circular.
<W4HBY> yes for my system
<thune3> bullgard: a read-write badblocks check of unmounted swap partition should provide an integrity check.
<bullgard> thune3: And you did not give a resonable answer to my question.
<styx993> W4HBY: back up your files and reinstall everything.  that's all you can do, i believe
<styx993> bullgard: you haven't asked a reasonable question
<styx993> exactly what kind of test do you want, bullgard?
<bullgard> thune3: I did not speak about an integrity check and I do not mean such a check.
<sinha> hi everyone...  newbie question here: does the stock ubuntu 10.04 update the clamav db on its own?
<styx993> bullgard: then what kind of test do you want?
<llutz> bullgard: there is nothing like "fsck.swap"
<W4HBY> how i can't back up my files with out password
<thune3> bullgard: " Yes, I do suspect a problem with my swap partition." was the most specific info you gave, and my answer wast toward that information.
<styx993> W4HBY: start using your ubuntu install livecd or something
<W4HBY> ok and then
<styx993> then you reinstall everything
<styx993> i am assuming that you are using shadow passwords, which is the default
<styx993> and i don't know why you'd want to use anything else
<sinha> does the stock ubuntu 10.04 update the clamav db on its own?
<styx993> sinha: stock ubuntu doesn't come with clamav
<sinha> neone can help?
<thune3> bullgard: maybe it would help if you described the problem you are trying to solve with a "check"
<joschi> bullgard: `cat /proc/swaps` and read `man swapon`
<bullgard> thune3: Please think about a more general situation. a read-write badblocks check of an unmounted swap partition will only give a limited result in terms of the function of my swap partition in my Ubuntu 10.04 computer.
<s7> hello styx993, what did u mean by "set mode +i"
<sinha> styx993:oh sorry,,, i didn't mean stock... i mean if i install it from the official repo will the virus db update be automatic?
<styx993> s7: what?
<Misterio> sinha: you mean clamav?
<sinha> Misterio:yep...
<Misterio> sinha: Its virus' db will be updates automatically with updates
<etyrnal> styx993, not the only way - once i reboot it i can ssh in?  but after a while, it seems to die?  while ssh is unresponsive, i CAN ping the machine?  i justrebooted it?  i can ssh in now?  but how do i figure out what's making it die?
<Misterio> updated*
<W4HBY> i want change the password of root
<styx993> etyrnal: you find another way to log in
<sinha> Misterio: thanks a ton... tht's all i needed to know... :)
<erUSUL> !root | W4HBY
<ubottu> W4HBY: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Misterio> sinha: ;)
<W4HBY> No i mean  Boot Linux Grub Into Single User Mode
<styx993> aack wtf
<s7> hi, my HP Scanjet G3110 in Ubuntu 10.04 using xsane scans with a bluish background. Plz help
<styx993> W4HBY: what do you mean?
<moetunes> !wtf | styx993
<ubottu> styx993: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<styx993> sry.  i keep leaving without meaning to.  has someone been kicking me or something?
<W4HBY> i forget my password ok. then i need to change my password from Grab (' Single user ')
<styx993> W4HBY: i don't think you can, without knowing your password
<bullgard> joschi, thune3 I like 'cat /proc/swaps'. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<W4HBY> i told you i forget my password in ubuntu 10.4 also i can't found the Grab .
<joschi> W4HBY: add init=/bin/bash to the kernel parameters in grub, then boot, mount your partitions, run `passwd $USERNAME` and set your new password
<styx993> joschi: brilliant.  i never would have thought of that
<W4HBY> where i can put this
<styx993> ??
<thune3> bullgard: the question was "how do i see the number and capacity of my swap partitions"? man i didn't read that anywhere.
<W4HBY> also i not found the grub
<joschi> W4HBY: in the grub menu, select your Ubuntu entry and press 'e' (or ctrl-e?)
<styx993> W4HBY: you hold shift while you boot, i believe
<joschi> W4HBY: after that you can edit the boot command line.
<W4HBY> ok. but i not found this
<styx993> ??
<W4HBY> you think that  with shift
<apric> hey guys, i have a problem with my mouse pointer after upgrading 9.10 -> 10.04, it is _huge_ and not customizable any more via "customize themes"
<styx993> what do you mean, W4HBY?
<xawan> Hey All! Who can help me, I can get on my WiFi card, It's related with the acer-wmi trouble
<W4HBY> you say hold shift while you boot
<W4HBY> right
<joschi> W4HBY: google says http://www.panoet.com/2010/06/how-to-reset-forgotten-ubuntu-password.html (for example)
<styx993> yes
<W4HBY> think you i back after restart my computer
<styx993> ???
<Mabbit> I'm trying to connect to a wireless network on my Acer Aspire ZG5. I see networks but I can't connect to a single one of them. Any ideas?
<s7> styx993, it scans the doc but with a bluish back ground
<SauLus> I need git in eclipse. Any ideas how to install egit?
<styx993> s7: i dunno how to help there.  i have no experience with CUPS.  check google
<zus> anyone know how to disable the hot keys? super s shouls select a window not open save  and super m should open magnify not memenu and super g should group windows not ignore my  i am using ccsm as well,...why all of a sudden things arent working /!?!?!
<dj_> SauLus, you want to install eclipse ?
<styx993> dj_: he wants to install git for eclipse
<styx993> liek the git plugin
<Disarray> Hi, How do I get out of man page dialouge in the terminal?
<dj_> oic ,I asked cause I installed eclipse today to try to learn to program for android
<styx993> press 'q'
<llutz> Disarray: q
<s7> thnx sty993
<Disarray> thanks, styx993 and s7
<styx993> i wish i could help moar, but i don't have a printer
<styx993> :)
<dj_> I am on a fresh install of xubuntu and when it comes to firefox java plugin all it gives me a option of is icetea ,is there a way to get the real jre other than the complicated way on the java website?
<styx993> look in synaptic?
<dj_> the icedtea does not seem to run the chatroom I like correctly
<styx993> look for something like openjre in synaptic
<llutz> java
<dj_> styx993,  I couldnt find it there
<llutz> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Harley> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zebulon_> !spoon
<ubottu> There is no spoon.
<dj_> the open jre isnt the real deal tho is it ?
<styx993> dj_: openjre is sun's jre
<SauLus> dj_: I did it already.
<SauLus> dj_: now I need an git-eclipse plugin
<dj_> sorry for the noob questions,I left to windoz for 6 mo and forgot a lot or a lot had changed
<zebulon_> that's ok, always in motion the Linux is
<Misterio> In ubottu !root command sounds like matrix
<zus> this is annoying, how do you group windows in 10.04?
<Terminus> SauLus: egit?
<llutz> styx993: openjdk-jre != sun-javaX-jre
<Misterio> zus: Group? You mean both in same hdd?
<zus> group windows meaning  ff and xchat and just tab  to change  between the two?
<Harley> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<dj_> SauLus,  I searched and only came up with egit and jgit
<Harley> !forgot
<Harley> !niggerfagoot
<Misterio> !askthebot | Harley
<Harley> !niggerfaggot
<ubottu> Harley: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FloodBot2> Harley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_> harley no need to be rude
<Martin_vW> Hi. I'm afraid I've messed up my Ubuntu with proposed updates; many things like the session indicator applet now keep on crashing. I've disabled the repo, but I'm not sure how to downgrade the affected packages. I can identify obsolete packages with aptitude search '~o', but is there a way to identify packages that are too new compared to the repos?
<Harley> okay dj
<Harley> sorry
<Harley> i was seeing  what it would do
<styx993> Martin_vW: if you know the full version, you can do something like "sudo apt-get install package=package-1.2.3"
<zus> anyone using compiz config setting s manager?
<styx993> i've got it, i think
<styx993> yea, i've got it
<dj_> SauLus, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Version-Control/JGit-EGit-31205.shtml that appears to be what you want
<zus> can some one tell me how to disable the hot keys for me menu and shut down?
<Harley> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Harley> !goodbye
<Harley> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<styx993> for what menu?
<dj_> does anyone run ultamatix?
<llutz> !botabuse> Harley
<ubottu> Harley, please see my private message
<Misterio> Harley: Stop that please, this channel isn't for test ubottu
<zus> me menu, where empathy and evolution is
<zus> hit super b
<styx993> hmm...
<Martin_vW> styx993: I'd try to reinstall all affected packages, but I don't know how to identify them all. I can check single packages with apt-cache policy packagename (the package will have a /var/lib/dpkg/status entry higher than the repo entry), but not all packages at once.
<dj_> I use to run it but in lucid I cannot install cause I do not have pythoin 2.5 and I cannot get pythoin 2.5 either
<styx993> aah, i dunno how to help then
<zus> Styx993, hit super  m i mean
<styx993> o_o  that just inverted the colors on my screen lol
<styx993> wow, that's seizure-inducing kinda stuff
<styx993> tip: if you're epileptic, don't hold super-m with the "negative" option
<zus> yeah that was my default i changed that to open magnify but now it opens a menu under the envelope  up top panel
<zus> when i ope CCSM it still has magnify ticked
<zus> and in CCSM in the windows management i have group windows check and its not working!!!!
<zebulon_> wow, what other super key combinations are there?
<styx993> zus, have you poked around in the gnome stuff?  it could have grabbed the key or something
<zus> i cant find where it is to disable  it which is whay im asking
<styx993> zus: have you checked outside of ccsm?
<zus> maybe  some one might have had the same issue,.... apparently not
<styx993> zus: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<zus> like in key board shortcuts?
<zus>  heh
<styx993> ??
<lichunliang> ?
<styx993> hmm...  it doesn't seem to be here
<lichunliang> who
<styx993> what?
<zus> unless im missing something and i just doulble checked  no  there is maybe  one thing that might help
<Harley> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lichunliang> are you sure
<Harley> !url
<Harley> !urls
<Harley> !websites
<llutz> !botabuse> Harley stop it please
<ubottu> Harley, please see my private message
<lichunliang> o
<Kir> Harley, Please, do not use the bot. Beacause if you use it, a nuclear explosion will happen in Illinois (Chicago) so PLEASE, DO NOT USE. More info in "/msg LoRez damn spammer, yes, you, lorez, lamer"
<iceroot> Kir: stop it
<Kir> iceroot: stop you
<iceroot> Kir: you have a support-question?
<Kir> Yes, about ubuntu's apparmor
<the-dude> how do I remove the IM from the panel in the upper right ?
<iceroot> Kir: then feel free to use this channel for your support-question
<Kir> IS APPARMOR ABLE TO PROTECT MY ASS AGAINST ICEROOT'S AND KIR'S DICKS? PLEASE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<Kir> IS APPARMOR ABLE TO PROTECT MY ASS AGAINST ICEROOT'S AND KIR'S DICKS? PLEASE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<Kir> IS APPARMOR ABLE TO PROTECT MY ASS AGAINST ICEROOT'S AND KIR'S DICKS? PLEASE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<FloodBot2> Kir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zus> ok even the one idea un keyboard shorcuts i thought would work  FAILED.  im kinda regretting trying  gnome 10.04
<Sacho> Psychosis seems to manifest in curious ways
<styx993> all right, it's 2:30AM here and i have studying to do.  good night, everyone.
<karlo> if I have a background that is changing, will it affect on the CPU ?
<Misterio> karlo: All affects CPU
<lichunliang> good night
<Cptn_Sandwich> hello, i have a small problem with urxvt terminal emulator.  scrolling is weirs
<Misterio> karlo: If your question is "Will it burn my cpu", then "only if you have pentium 2
<lichunliang> yes  you are right
<karlo> than I'm gonna put normal background xD
<Misterio> Ok :P
<rocket16> Can anybody suggest a nice console music player? I tried mplayer, but I wish to have something more.
<Beyecixramd> rocket16: mp123?
<xeviox> is there a problem using the normal jdk from java instead of the openjdk?
<karlo> <rocket16>  audacious
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: yes, the "normal" jdk is not open
<xeviox> Beyecixramd: ok, but I've an app that won't work with the current jdk (openjdk)
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: sometimes it happens, it's completely normal
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: open implementations tend to lack some things, think about Office vs OpenOffice
<xeviox> should I deinstall the openjdk before installing the standard one (which I don't get in the repos)
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: even then, i prefer OpenJDK
<xeviox> ah ok
<xeviox> personally I don't have a problem with OpenJDK but I need the app which won't work with it :(
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: what app is it?
<skylarkin> Hey, I'm a .Net/Front End developer that’s just gotten my first Ubuntu install up and running. I’m not great with the command line but want to get there. Does anyone know some good Ubuntu starter guides for developers?
<MaRk-I> xeros: just uninstall openjdk and install the sun-java6-jre and plugins
<Beyecixramd> skylarkin: yes, man <command>
<xeviox> Beyecixramd: SmartGit (http://www.syntevo.com/smartgit/index.html)
<Beyecixramd> skylarkin: for example, man ping
<xeviox> MaRk-I: ok thanks
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: isn't there any other alternative to SmartGit?
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: i'm sure there's one which doesn't even need JDK
<karlo> <skylarkin> type in command line help
<xeviox> Beyecixramd: sure, but I need to learn for work .. and there I have to use it :(
<ankaboot> Hi! Is this the right place to ask about encountering an issue upgrading from karmic koala to lucid lynx? I'm using a laptop and use ubuntu along with windows 7 if that helps.
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: oh... in that case get the sunjre
<xeviox> Beyecixramd: thanks for your help ;)
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: yes, this is the right place, please ask directly, don't ask to ask
<ankaboot> ok thank you
<skylarkin> help
<Misterio> !help | skylarkin
<ubottu> skylarkin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Beyecixramd> !ask
<Misterio> Beyecixramd: !help and !ask have the same factoids :P
<Beyecixramd> Misterio: shat
<Beyecixramd> Misterio: xD
<ranjan> hi all
<Beyecixramd> hi ran
<Beyecixramd> ranjan: *
<ranjan> is there any way by which we can make our dialup modem to make phone calls in linux??
<Beyecixramd> ranjan: i think asterisk does that
<manje> hi there. in the past, i've been able to copy .deb files into /var/cache/apt/archives from one host onto another, preventing re-downloading of the packages, but trying to do so now, from 9.10 to 10.04 makes no difference. i.e. the upgrade process is downloading all the packages again. has anything changed?
<ranjan> Beyecixramd, without asterisk can we atleast dial to another phone/
<Beyecixramd> ranjan: are you asking, or is that a sentence?
<ranjan> Beyecixramd, i am asking :)
<xeviox> the jdk from is not in the repos, right?
<Beyecixramd> manje: well, you need Lucid packages
<xeviox> *jdk from sun
<Beyecixramd> xeviox: iirc, it's not
<xeviox> ok thaks
<xeviox> *thanks
<Misterio> manje: And why to copy archives instead of installing them?
<llutz> !java > xeviox
<ubottu> xeviox, please see my private message
<Beyecixramd> ranjan: well, i think that if you have the appropiate drivers... it should work
<ranjan> Beyecixramd, i have the appropriate modem drivers but which package can do those dialouts??
<Beyecixramd> ranjan: are you in GNOME?
<manje> Beyecixramd: yes, i've copied lucid packages from an already upgraded machine onto the one which i want to upgrade
<ranjan> Beyecixramd, yes in GNOME
<Beyecixramd> manje: maybe there's a different dir, i'm not sure
<Beyecixramd> ranjan: Network Manager should do it (nm-applet)
<iceroot> manje: have a look at apt-proxy
<Beyecixramd> ranjan: in case it doesn't, i believe gnome-ppp
<manje> thanks iceroot, will do
<iceroot> manje: one host is downloading the packages, on the other hosts you change /etc/apt/sources.list so the adresse of the server which is running apt-proxy
<ranjan> Beyecixramd, i dont think nm-applet can...yes, gnome-ppp is a choice ....let me try it ..thank you
<karlo> how to find out if my graphical driver is installed ?
<manje> iceroot: does this mean i have to have a full copy of the lucid source tree on the proxy?
<Beyecixramd> karlo: do you have an ATi card or nVidia?
<Faissal> if you can see some video
<Beyecixramd> Faissal: :|
<llutz> karlo: glxinfo | grep render
<karlo> on card I see gigabyte
<Faissal> if you can see X running
<iceroot> manje: no, the client is downloading everything the server has already downloaded, if the server does not have the package, the client is telling the server to download the package
<Beyecixramd> Faissal: :|²
<karlo> <Faissal> X ?
<masterk> how do i run/configure apache httpd web server? i installed sudo apt-get install apache2. Now how do I find apache??
<Beyecixramd> karlo: X11, X.org, the Linux graphical interface
<manje> k, thanks iceroot, will give it a go
<iceroot> masterk: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<llutz> masterk: configs in /etc/apache2/   questions at #httpd
<agruman> i am running lucid on two machines, both have nforce4 motherboards though different manufacturers, one is using sata disk and one ide. Now i have a huge amount of iowait when running with the cfq scheduler on these systems, changing to noop makes the system more responsive and almost removes the iowait. This is when doing somewhat intense io operations ex extracting archives, compiling, apt-get upgrade/install, cp, aso. Should i re
<agruman> port a bug on this or could it be my setup?
<Beyecixramd> agruman: first of all, try to make your question VERY, VERY tiny, in a line or two, no more
<Beyecixramd> agruman: it's VERY BORING to read a question which is 6 or 7 lines long
<erUSUL> agruman: looks lke a bug; if oop is so much better than cfq ... ( in all measures)
<jigal> i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/QcpvVRBb when installing eclipce from usc
<lucy_> hi
<lucy_> shit
<Misterio> !language | lucy_
<ubottu> lucy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Beyecixramd> lucy_: please mind your language
<karlo> I do not understand, what with that X or X.org ?
<Beyecixramd> karlo: forget it. Run the command we told you
<lucy_> u dont  no me  so fuck up
<Misterio> lucy_: Stop please
<Beyecixramd> lucy_: if you keep this up, you'll get kicked in no time
<lucy_> no
<Beyecixramd> lucy_: just so you know
<lucy_> im  sorry
<JonathanEllis> Anyone know an application where I can create a 3d extrusion from a 2d image. Similar to the windows (excuse me) screensaver that produces 3d rotated text
<ankaboot> I got logged out automatically. Anyway, my issue regarding upgrading from karmic to lucid is this: Could not download the upgrades "The upgrade is now aborted. Please check your Internet connection or installation media and try again. All files downloaded so far are kept." AND below it "Failed to fetch http://archive.mmu.edu.my/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz/compiz-plugins_0.8.4-0ubuntu15_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch"
<jigal> i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/QcpvVRBb when installing eclipce from usc any ideas
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: i honestly recommend doing a CLEAN install
<Beyecixramd> jigal: usc?
<ankaboot> hmmm.. but that would be a pain. my speed is 100KB/s
<jigal> Beyecixramd: ubuntu software center\
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: separate your / and your /home/ and the next time, you won't have to save anything in an external drive, just make sure you don't format /home/
<lucy> am  i  out
<Beyecixramd> jigal: try sudo apt-get install Eclipse
<lucy> shutup
<Beyecixramd> lucy: sorry?
<lucy> im sorry
<ankaboot> Beyecixramd: I'm sorry what are these slashes?
<jigal> Beyecixramd: couldnt find package Eclipse
<s7> hi, my scanner scans document with a bluish back ground using xsane and lucid. I need help
<mosno> is package 'samba' in the default desktop install of 10.04?
<Beyecixramd> lucy: what are you doing here apart from wasting your time and making us waste our time?
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: those slashes are the UNIX paths to files
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: think of / as C:\ in Windows
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: /home/ is similar to saying C:\Documents and Settings\
<lucy> do  u wunt to be my bff
<erUSUL> mosno: no; you have to install it ( or it gets installed automatically when you share a folder)
<barfster> I am trying to make miniCD boot from grub2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/239643/
<ankaboot> Beyecixramd: oh
<Beyecixramd> !ot | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<barfster> Bu there is no: vmlinuz on the mini.iso
<ankaboot> Beyecixramd: but then where do i do that?
<xeviox> argh can't find it
<Beyecixramd> jigal: then fire up synaptic and search for "eclipse"
 * erUSUL raises his "Do *Not* Teed The Troll" sign
<phani> Hi. everyone... I am having lucid installed and when i play any video in youtube on firefox and if i want to pause it nothing happens when i click on it ... reinstalled firefox, flash and created profile too... any suggestions please...
<lucy> im   sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ritch
<xeviox> I've enabled all repositores under "third party software"
<phani> other browsers works
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: at the installation, configure manually your disks, and set / and /home separately.
<erUSUL> phani: known bug
<jigal> Beyecixramd: i found it had to use eclipse with small e not with capital
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: /home/ needs the most space
<iceroot> lucy: stop it please
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: with let's say 50 GB in /, you'll be totally okay
<phani> erUSUl: can you point me the bug or any workaround ?
<mosno> erUSUL: thanks you. is it the same deal for apache?
<Beyecixramd> someone kick lucy, thanks
<lucy> i didont   do   en ything
<madurax86> how can i edit an existing deb package?
<masterk> if i installed 'apt-get install apache2', where would I find the location of the program?
<ankaboot> Beyecixramd: Oh... but actually I already have 30GB for ubuntu and i still have a lot left
<iceroot> lucy: this is a support-channel, if you dont want to discuss about support, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> masterk: dpkg -L apache2
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: oh, well in that case, assign at least 5, or 10% of your HDD space to /
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: /home/ is where you save EVERYTHING, related to your user
<lucy> shutup
<iceroot> !ops | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<erUSUL> phani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<masterk> llutz, what's that? I never used that. Do I type it in the terminal?
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: / is for sys config files, packages and system-wide themes
<erUSUL> mosno: yes
<ankaboot> Beyecixramd: so what I understand from you is that in any case, i better do a fresh install? am i right?
<phani> erUSUL: thank you and will take a look.
<llutz> masterk: yes, it shows you all files installed by this package
<lucy> im 8
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: yes, and with your separate /home, you will be able to do clean installs without losing data, apart from installed packages
<iceroot> masterk: what your are looking for in apache?
<Cptn_Sandwich> hello, is anyone useing rxvt? i have a problem with scrolling
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: because your program settings, for your user are saved in /home/
<iFrankZ> #join ubuntu-es
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: google for "separate home partition linux" for more
<lucy> sh
<iceroot> iFrankZ: /join #chanelname
<masterk> iceroot, I'm just trying to understand how to use it. I want to make a web server pretty soon.
<Beyecixramd> iFrankZ: /join #ubuntu-es
<llutz> masterk: configs are in /etc/apache2/        ask questions at #httpd
<madurax86> is there a program for making debs?
<xeviox> I've installed the java binary installer from sun, but it couldn't find it
<xeviox> *grr
<ankaboot> Beyecixramd: I see. Well, thank you Beyecixramd
<lucy> fof
<Beyecixramd> madurax86: yes, it's called Debian Package Maker
<iceroot> masterk: start/stop  with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" or "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<madurax86> Beyecixramd: thanks
<mosno> erUSUL: thanks again
<Beyecixramd> ankaboot: you're welcome :)
<erUSUL> !paqckaging | madurax86
<erUSUL> !packaging | madurax86
<ubottu> madurax86: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<alex88> hi guys, i've 10.04, and everytime i login it opens a pdf document and 2 folder....any idea why it do this?
<lucy> shutup
<iceroot> xeviox: why not using java from the repos?
<iceroot> !ops | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ilcham> root@Su:/home/ilcham# apt-get install nessus nessus-dev nessusd nessus-plugins
<ilcham> Reading package lists... Done
<ilcham> Building dependency tree
<ilcham> Reading state information... Done
<ilcham> nessus is already the newest version.
<ilcham> E: Couldn't find package nessus-dev
<FloodBot2> ilcham: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpds> lucy: Hello.
<xeviox> iceroot: openjdk doesn't work with an app I need ..
<Beyecixramd> iceroot: because OpenJDK is not compatible with a program he wants to use
<iceroot> xeviox: then use sun-java6-jdk
<xeviox> iceroot: and I can't find the sun-java6-jdk package
<Beyecixramd> iceroot: that's exactly wihat he wants to do
<xeviox> iceroot: in the repos :(
<kjelle> hi, could any of you recommend a program to use the Nam Tai E&E Products Ltd. or OmniVision
<chengzhe> hello, does anyone have experiences with capturing DV from a camera using Firewire?
<alex88> hi guys, i've 10.04, and everytime i login it opens a pdf document and 2 folder....any idea why it do this?
<iceroot> xeviox: partner-repo (imo)
<kjelle> Technologies, Inc. Sony Playstation Eye
<iceroot> !java | xeviox
<ubottu> xeviox: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xeviox> iceroot: I've read, but I'm not sure how to enable it ..
<Beyecixramd> alex88: check your settings, in your panel
<iceroot> !partner | xeviox
<ilcham> E: Couldn't find package nessus-dev
<ubottu> xeviox: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Beyecixramd> alex88: and "programs ran at startup"
<iceroot> ilcham: the dev-package came with the source-package
<alex88> Beyecixramd: nothing else then normal apps, i've already checked
<Beyecixramd> alex88: is your computer OEM?
<Beyecixramd> alex88: exactly what document does it open?
<Beyecixramd> alex88: and... has it always been acting that way?
<xeviox> iceroot: thanks, works like a charme ;)
<alex88> Beyecixramd: nope, i've installed it.. a pdf of my school that i've opened some days ago
<alex88> Beyecixramd: no, just from yesterday
<Beyecixramd> alex88: maybe it's because you shutdown before closing the file
<xeviox> iceroot: hopefully there is no problem with the binary package I installed (from the sun site)
<alex88> Beyecixramd: i've tried to close everything and logout-login, same thing
<iceroot> xeviox: dont know, always use the repo instead of downloaded files
<Beyecixramd> alex88: the last resource would be to uninstall the pdf viewer, do you need it?
<xeviox> iceroot: I try, but I couldn't find it, so I thought ok lets use the installer instead ..
<MaRk-I> alex88: check .. system/preferences,startup programs in the "options" tab make sure it's not checked (there's only 1 option there)
<Beyecixramd> alex88: maybe you could use something else instead
<alex88> Beyecixramd: it also opens 2 folders...
<iceroot> xeviox: ok
<alex88> MaRk-I: remember last opened programs? It's unticket
<xeviox> iceroot: thanks for the help :D
<alex88> *unticked
<ilcham> tq iceroot
<alex88> i'll try to create a new user and login there, if it works fine i'll remove dotted folder on ~/
<Beyecixramd> alex88: you'll remove ALL DATA from your user
<Beyecixramd> alex88: all settings, for programs i mean
<alex88> it's not a problem...i'll do a backup then restore folder by fodler
<Beyecixramd> okay
<alex88> user switch, brb
<alex88> ok on the other user it works
<ilcham> :D
<aaa> hello
<alex88> btw, i'll use another user.. i can't find where is autostart things
<aaa> 大家好
<erUSUL> !cn | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<alex88> !hi | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alex88> thank you, gtg..
<mrmango> hi, anyone know of a link howto for setting up a vpn in the server version?
<mrmango> mpat i can find stops at the pptpd config file, they do not really show much about how to use vpn to access internet etc.
<haly> when I look at list of processes on my pc I always see one or two shells are running, is this a sign of infection or it is normal, any body has the same problem?
<erUSUL> haly: how do you check ?
<heroid_> hey guys a friend of mine installed ubuntu and he has wireless with pppoe how can he connect to internet?
<haly> erUSUL using system monitor
<hemza> how to install/change GDM them
<haly> and top
<erUSUL> haly: and you see bash ? or what. many system jobs are done via shell scripts so it is not abnormal ...
<erUSUL> haly: to see people connected use "who" or "w" commands
<fake51> hi, I've got a problem with mail from the command line ... It doesn't seem to connect to the mta on my localhost. Good ideas on troubleshooting?
<haly> erUSUL when i restart pc they are there , i kill them nothing happens and they go and do not come back until next time that i reboot
<haly> erUSUL one is bash the other sh
<erUSUL> haly: well if you suspect somethng we need more info... whos the owner? pid? exact command line?
<hemza> how to install GDM themes on ubuntu 10.04 ...  i want to change the log in image
<haly> erUSUL the owner is the user who is login and the process is sleep and waiting
<haly> erUSUL I have killed them now if you need more info i should restart and come back
<erUSUL> haly: in my system both tomboy and banshee seems to use bash for something
<trippy> how do i get a iso on to a usb that boots
<erUSUL> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<linduxed> lets assume i've got a .zip archive that's called foobar.zip and it contains no folders (just one level). i want to unzip it, but i want to have it extract to a folder of the same name as the archive (in this case all the extracted files would land in foobar/ instead of being dumped into the same folder as the archive). is there a flag for this?
<erUSUL> hemza: someone posted hre yesterday this trick « sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties »
<trippy> any advice before i try to set up duel boot??
<haly> erUSUL I have non of them running
<tonysan> I couldn't change grub resolution, I edited /etc/default/grub and ran update-grub, still not working, can someone help me?
<haly> erUSUL I will restart and come back here
<trippy> currently in windows7 about to add ubuntu
<barfster> Anyone able to help? http://pastebin.org/407940
<mosno> is ubuntu ever going to get the login/gnome-keyring integration that fedora has had for ages?
<erUSUL> mosno: it has; afaik
<mosno> erUSUL: oh good, i must just be abusing my system
<theTrav> hello.  I've got ubuntu on my laptop that I have to give back to work.  I want to wipe all the data (don't care about keeping the operating system intact, they will be happy to image it, it's just a privacy thing).  How do I go about that?
<mosno> one day i will learn how to reset the keyring password as root...
<theTrav> Do I need to make something to boot off?
<mosno> that day is not today.
<laieman> Hi. What file manager do you recommend except GNOME's nautilius?
<erUSUL> theTrav: use wipe in the device file of the disk. althought just zeroing it would be faster and good enough
<mosno> laieman: i usually fall back to the command line
<mosno> to be honest, i don't like any gui file manager except XP's Windows Explorer
<theTrav> erUSUL, sorry, I don't understand either ofthose
<ilcham> ,
<mosno> and even then, it sucks
<theTrav> wipe in the device file? zeroing?
<erUSUL> mosno: aplications>accesories>keys and passwords || first tab || right click on login choose change password ??
<Oer> laieman, mc midnight commander is nice double-paned filemanager
<mosno> erUSUL: doesn't that require the current password (which i don't have)?
<mosno> erUSUL: i ended up just doing an rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyring*
<mosno> or whatever
<erUSUL> theTrav: from livecd « wipe -kq /dev/sda » will wipe the hard disk with four random passes ( see man wipe)
<laieman> Oer: That's for CLI, right?
<masterk> how do i remofve a packaage from ubuntu? I installed it through sudo apt-get install
<erUSUL> theTrav: from a livecd too you can use dd to zero de drive it will be faster
<Oer> laieman, no, MC has got a GUI
<laieman> Thanks.
<theTrav> ahh, so I need a live cd (boot media)
<erUSUL> theTrav: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=16MiB
<theTrav> gotta dig it up now :P
<erUSUL> !software | masterk
<ubottu> masterk: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lory> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Paca-Vaca> Where are locate grub configuration file, and what line set default OS ? Thanks.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Paca-Vaca
<ubottu> Paca-Vaca: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Paca-Vaca> ...in ubunut 10.04
<erUSUL> Paca-Vaca: /etc/default/grub
<haly> erUSUL i have restarted pc and i have the sh in memory right now
<erUSUL> haly: "pf -ef | grep bash"
<notechis> hi i can't receive SECURITY UPDATES on ubuntu and everytime i try to update i receive this error only  for security updates http://pastebin.com/igYT6w8j
<Harley> hey no spelling my name wrong
<haly> erUSUL pf: command not found
<kevdog> its ps
<erUSUL> haly: sorry is "ps" typo
<notechis> hi i can't receive SECURITY UPDATES on ubuntu and everytime i try to update i receive this error only  for security updates http://pastebin.com/igYT6w8j
<haly> erUSUL
<haly> erUSUL alipour   1577  1477  0 15:02 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<haly> erUSUL it was sh not bash
<doktoreas> hello everybody, anyone got an idea why firefox renders those strange fonts? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/348430/google.png
<erUSUL> notechis: tried changing mirror?
<barfster> I am trying to boot Ubuntu 10.04 MiniCD from iso using grub2: Anyone able to help? http://pastebin.org/407940
<erUSUL> haly: well it is compiz the one who used sh
<erUSUL> haly: compiz is the one that provides 3d effects so is normal
<haly> erUSUL yes thanx I saw it
<skillet> hello all
<haly> erUSUL so nothing to worry about
<skillet> actually
<erUSUL> haly: no as far as i can see
<revarr> anyone here use a Acer Aspire 5740?
<notechis> erUSUL i'll check
<haly> erUSUL thanx
<erUSUL> notechis: System>Admin...>Software Sources makes it easy to change mirror
<ilcham> < acer aspire 4730z
<ilcham> :D
<sjb> hello
<sjb> good luck
<revarr> ilcham:  okay man you are my only hope.  Did you get your ubuntu os to fix the brigthness bug with your computer?
<haly> erUSUL however one question remains , I killed the process , but compiz is working with no problem and using the effects does not bring the shell back, now question is that why does compiz needs the shell?
<ilcham> mybe
<ilcham> maybe
<revarr> ilcham: can you adjust your screens brightness?
<erUSUL> haly: maybe it is only for launching the binaries with the correct args and all; once running it detachs from the shell annd hence is not killen when the shell is killed ? reaally dunno
<haly> erUSUL ok thanx
<ilcham> revarr: yes i can
<revarr> okay when you installed your ubuntu could you always change your brightness
<revarr> ilcham: when you installed your os could you always change your brightness?
<revarr> ilcham: if so then why am I having trouble with my ubuntu 10.4
<ilcham> you try pressing the keys on the keyboard to increase the brightness on your pc
<Halabund_> hi
<Halabund_> ever since i upgraded to lucid, dns lookups are unusably slow
<Halabund_> any idea why / how to fix it?
<revarr> ilcham: . . . yes, I tried hotkeys and all the other ways
<jake__> ilcham, Brightness is something that is broken in the kernel at this moment in time. It is the same in Fedora too. You'll just have to live with it for a while I'm afraid
<jake__> perhaps that should have been pointed at revarr
<logan_> Hi
<logan_> How can i run yahoo messenger in ubuntu10.04
<jepong> logan_, why do you need YM?
<revarr> jake__: then how is ilcham's os allow him to change his/hers?
<logan_> i have some frens on it and we used to do video chat on that
<logan_> is there any way
<jepong> i see... have you take a look at a package called gyachi?
<Oer> empathy, pidgin,  can handle yahoo messenger and many services
<joschi> logan_: use pidgin. it supports YIM
<logan_> i tried it with pidgin and empathy
<jepong> logan_, try gyachi... it supports yahoo video and voice
<logan_> but pidgin and empathy does not provide you with the option of video chat
<jepong> UI not good but works well
<logan_> cool
<paulstephensonuk> p
<logan_> i will look for gyachi
<logan_> :)
<jepong> gyachi.sourceforge.net
<logan_> thnx jepong for the link
<mreichelt> hi there
<ilcham> you can see my os on my facebook
<jepong> no problem logan_
<ilcham> Ilcham Su
<paulstephensonuk> I think if you have a compatible webcam you can do video chat on pidgin between linux systems
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<revarr> I really hope I did not just waste all that time trying to fix this stupid brightness for nothing
<ilcham> Ilcham Su < my fb
<mreichelt> I think I have discovered a pretty severe bug in Ubuntu 10.04: sometimes when I click on the [x] to close a window the window itself is not closed, but the window behind (!) the current window is closed
<mreichelt> has anybody seen something like this?
<gogeta> lol a netsplit
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: that's pretty weird
<fake51> anyone know how the mta is invoked when sending mail using mail/mutt? I've got a script listening on port 25 on localhost but it's completely bypassed
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, yes it is :-/
<joschi> fake51:  usually through /usr/sbin/sendmail
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: maybe you've got an error, which makes, when you close the dialog box, kill the program?
<joschi> fake51: although mutt could directly use a smtp server
<mreichelt> no
<mreichelt> example: I have firefox open and a video in front
<mreichelt> both windows are maximized
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: are you using desktop effects? (AKA Compiz)
<fake51> joschi, thanks, will have a look at that. What gets me is that I'm using php to test things and the setup should be to use localhost port 25 ...
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: or maybe the problem is that you're out of RAM, how much you've got?
<mreichelt> then I want to close the video by pressing [x], but instead Firefox is asking me to save the tabs
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: both RAM and Swap, if you know the size of both
<logan_> I have downloaded gyachi now not able to figure out how to install it
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, I got plenty of RAM ;)
<mreichelt> 4GB / 4GB
<mreichelt> and no, Compiz is deactivated
<Beyecixramd> logan_: install Gyachi from the Ubuntu Software Center / Synaptic / apt-get
<joschi> fake51: see sendmail_path in php.ini
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: can i ask you to enable it, please?
<mreichelt> k
<Beyecixramd> logan_: anyways... i recommend you Pidgin instead
<Beyecixramd> logan_: are you new to Linux/Ubuntu?
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, doesn't work with my Intel GFX here
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: okay, press Alt+F2 and type in "gconf-editor"
<Beyecixramd> and press enter (obviously)
<paulstephensonuk> logan_ from my experience you can vid and voice chat from linux system to linux system on googletalk or XMPP if you have the right cam set up
<ugliefrog> heres my problem.....randomly my keyboard and mouse go WONKY....mouse cursor can be moved around right clik wont work.... the text line that looks like this | flashes very fast in a window as if there is a key stuck....i have to unplug and plug back in to get them to work agan
<paulstephensonuk> on pidgin
<mreichelt> k
<gogeta> paulstephensonuk: skype all platforms
<paulstephensonuk> but for some reason not from linux to windows
<paulstephensonuk> I have skype
<paulstephensonuk> just trying to help logan_
<Beyecixramd> ugliefrog: are you using a generic mouse/keyboard, or do you have special / expensive hardware?
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: Skype for Linux SUCKS, period
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: until they fix it, you can't really recommend it
<ugliefrog> Beyecixramd, im using a logitech mouse/keyboard is a nice one tho
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: works fine on my setup
<paulstephensonuk> i have vid and voice working through pidgin and skype with no problems on ubuntu
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, and then?
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: can you make three video calls, for example, one after another?
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: why would i
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: search for "metacity" and mark the two check boxes
<MaRk-I> logan_: if you downloaded gyachi source you have to compile and there's alot of dependencies, not sure if it's working but look up gyachi PPA
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: i mean if you're able to do that
<ugliefrog> Beyecixramd, my keyboard is a Razer Lycosa
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: for me, Skype only works on the first videocall, then, in the next video call, freezes, or doesn't show video
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: sometimes the audio lags, i can't call people...
<logan_> thnx mark
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: and believe me, i'm not the only one with issues
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: sounds like your camra crashed
<Beyecixramd> ugliefrog: wireless?
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: sounds like not
<ugliefrog> Beyecixramd, no, they are wired
<gogeta> paulstephensonuk: my dammed monoter lost red yesterday :(
<MaRk-I> logan_: also if you want to use voice (which only works in rooms not in private) make sure you install the w32codecs or get the TSP codecs
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: also, for the record, i can make as many videocalls as i please with Empathy, and Pidgin, abosolutely no issues, or lags, or anything
<logan_> hmm
<logan_> what about video chat???
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, which two checkboxes?
<MaRk-I> webcam works if your cam is supported
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: on the search box, you should have two check boxes
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: well with my colors all screwy atm im not even using the machine for mutch
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu ;)
<mreichelt> ah, ok
<Beyecixramd> hello Sary :D
<logan_> and how can i figure that out.... whether the cam is working or not
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: lost red on the rgb
<logan_> supported
<Sary> Why My Ubuntu is faster than Windows 7 ?
<MaRk-I> logan_: try cheese
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: lol
<Beyecixramd> Sary: because UBUNTU is actually FASTER than Windows
<logan_> :D
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: its the monoter not the video card connected it to my laptop same result
<Beyecixramd> Sary: also, no viruses, no worms, no crapware...
<Sary> Beyecixramd: ;)
<logan_> i mean supported
<masterk> i thought they ran test and figured out windows 7 was as fast or faster
<MaRk-I> logan_: there's a program called "cheese" like webcam booth
<Beyecixramd> masterk: really depends, but in a standard and recommended setup (you know, with Firewall, Antivirus, etc) Ubuntu is way faster
<Sary> since i used Ubuntu/Linux , i don't really remember how many times did i make a restart
<logan_> ok
<Beyecixramd> Sary: you restarted too much, or too little?
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: seond one this year to lose a color last one lost green
<Sary> To little ,
<Beyecixramd> Sary: :) and you're not nagged by screens that force you to restart after an update
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: lol, that sounds pretty bad
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: you should replace it, i can't live with colors lacking on my screen, seriously xD
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  Yep . i hate that blue Screen
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, ok, I have searched for metacity
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: lol it just dies last night
<mreichelt> what's next?
<gogeta> died
<Beyecixramd> Sary: in Linux, you sometimes have to restart, but Ubuntu NEVER forces you to do so, unlike Windows Update, in which you can only tell it to delay for 3 hours max
<Beyecixramd> Sary: if you're away from your computer, Windows will restart itself if needed and you lose all your work :D
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Thats right :)
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: now search for "compositing manager"
<Jinxed-> How could I check my computer hardware specs in ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: or something like that, in the search results
<Sary> Beyecixramd: lol
<mreichelt> yep
<mreichelt> got it
<Beyecixramd> Jinxed-: there's a tool, go to system > administration > hardware checker or something
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: grub looks likes it in monocrome lol
 * shell-lord looks around
<nio> hello everyone
<Beyecixramd> gogeta: LOL
<Beyecixramd> hi nio
<nio> hi abhinav_s
<Sary> Ubuntu/Linux is Free as in Freedom ;) i just love it
<Sary> !Ubuntu
<karlo> where I can find gedit's plugin directory ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shell-lord> stop praising ubuntu in this channel.... go to ubuntu-offtopic
<Sary> Yeah Boy ;) even the bots love it
<Beyecixramd> Sary: yeah, i was dual booting, some time ago, but i just got tired of Windows, its issues, its price, etc, so i'm only using Linux now
<Beyecixramd> shell-lord: i can't help it :P
<nio> hi Beyecixramd
<nio> whats up
<Beyecixramd> shell-lord: but yeah, ill stop now
<karlo> where I can find gedit's plugin directory ?
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: gotta go get a new monoter annoying being this one is only a year old at least my old one was 10 years old before it died
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  i am still doing so , just cuz i need to use the damin itunes
<gogeta> Beyecixramd: they dont make them like they used to
<Beyecixramd> nio: don't want to sound rude, but this channel is for asking Ubuntu questions, do you have any issues i can help you out with? otherwise, i would like you to go to #Ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<Beyecixramd> Sary: why? do you have an iPod?
<nio> i downloaded ubuntu 10.04lts and install on my home pc
<Beyecixramd> nio: good :) do you like it?
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  i have an Ipad along with 2 iphones
<nio> i want to remove plymouth splash and use usplash is it possible
<Beyecixramd> Sary: Ubuntu supports i-hardware in 10.04 out of the box
<Beyecixramd> nio: i'm afraid that's not possible, why would you want to do that?
<karlo> where I can find gedit's plugin directory ?
<Beyecixramd> karlo: man gedit?
<nio> actually i could not understand plymouth and no proper tutorial is there for the plymouth
<karlo> I gonna try that
<Beyecixramd> nio: want me to link you to a great Plymouth tutorial?
<nio> yep
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, check compositing_manager?
<Beyecixramd> nio: i strongly recommend Plymouth over usplash, or anything else, it's more customizable, faster, more flexible, and has way more features
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  i didn't find an Alternative for itunes yet
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: yes please
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, ok
<mreichelt> and now wait for the error to occur again?
<Beyecixramd> Sary: well, you have Amarok, it's the best of the music players. The best you can find. PERIOD
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  point me to that Alternative ;)
<Beyecixramd> mreichelt: well, yes
<Jinxed-> How does one tell which nvidia driver they should enable?
<Beyecixramd> Sary: amarok?
<Beyecixramd> Sary: want to install?
<mreichelt> Beyecixramd, ok - thanks up to here :)
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  alright i'll check it out ;) Thanks a bunch
<nio> and tell me whether this plymouth since it starts with the kernel level : does it make any change to the core program when loaded in the ram
<Sary> Beyecixramd: it's apt-get install amarok ;)
<Beyecixramd> nio: you have to rebuild the kernel
<Beyecixramd> Sary: yeah :P
<MaRk-I> karlo: try /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins
<Beyecixramd> Sary: Amarok, is QT, for KDE, tho. You have Banshee which IMHO is the best for GTK, but everyone has their opinions
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Yeah Yeah
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  i'll test both
<karlo> I wanna install plugin for gedit... and for that I must put that plugin in gedit's plugin directory... where is that directory ?
<nio> yes i see that
<Beyecixramd> nio: anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/03/jaunty-plymouth-ppa-plugin-development.html
<nio> you like plymouth
<Beyecixramd> nio: i'm actually a plymouth theme. Yes, i love it. It's way more easy than with previous boot screen engines
<Beyecixramd> themer*
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  if thing works with my Apple Products , i'll dump that Windows .. So rest in peace Maicro$oft
<Beyecixramd> Sary: yeah, goodbye to the virus hell :P
<karlo> I wanna install plugin for gedit... and for that I must put that plugin in gedit's plugin directory... where is that directory ?
<Beyecixramd> karlo: you have been answered already
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  And thats for Ever ;)
<nio> hadn't checked with the old machine what happens when the plymouth fails does it swith back to text mode . i think the plymouth still is in development phase
<karlo> but with man gedit command I didn't get answer
<Beyecixramd> nio: , no the problem is that it heavily relies on the graphics card to do the work
<MaRk-I> karlo: try /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins         <<<< last time i'm not repeating
<Beyecixramd> nio: you need a modern intel / ATi / nVidia, or sometimes it won't work
<godim> some1 can tell me where i get new themes and graphic applications for ubuntu?
<karlo> ok
<Sary> Ubuntu Software Center looks Dope ;)
<shell-lord> godim, good question
<Beyecixramd> nio: you can also use the framebuffer also, it should work with all cards
<shell-lord> sary, good to offtopic...
<Beyecixramd> Sary: oh yeah, tho i'm an advanced user and i love the power Synaptic brings
<godim> ;/
<Beyecixramd> godim: new themes? www.gnome-look.org
<Beyecixramd> godim: graphic applications? ubuntu software center
<belak> I'm having an issue with really quiet audio - and it isn't working with both headphone outputs
<belak> I need some ideas
<belak> I've already checked every volume control
<Beyecixramd> belak: check your speaker icon, in the top right corner and go to settings
<Beyecixramd> belak: uhh... maybe the problem is the application playing audio
<belak> Ok, I'm in sound preferences
<belak> Rhythmbox?
<godim> Beyecixramd, i want edit my menu or something like that
<Beyecixramd> belak: turn all sliders to max (all related to uotput)
<Beyecixramd> godim: edit your menu? your boot menu? GRUB?
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Okay , whats the Difference Between Synaptic And the Center ?
<Beyecixramd> belak: maybe, every app has an independent slider
<belak> Everything's all the way up
<belak> Oh, well
<belak> I'll just turn my speakers up
<Beyecixramd> Sary: basically, USC is more polished, and looks better to newbies. Synaptic allows you to do more advanced tasks, and has many, many features
<Sary> Shell-lord . Sary is offtopic !
<MaRk-I> !sound | belak
<ubottu> belak: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Beyecixramd> Sary: the only problem is that synaptic is a bit uglier
<godim> Beyecixramd, like it=> http://www.guiadopc.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/ubuntu-ultimate-edition-1-8-launched-2.png
<godim> Beyecixramd,  or it : http://paineldohardware.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/ubuntu_mockup_hardy_heron_by_willwill100.png
<Somelauw> Hi, I want to learn php. I installed lamp and if I put some php-file in var/web it exexutes, but if I run php from the commandline it doesn't launch?
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  Aha , got that .. thanks a ton
<Beyecixramd> godim: again, what do you mean with "my menu"?
<Sary> I had to make it clear for me
<Somelauw> Hi, I want to learn php. I installed lamp and if I put some php-file in /var/www it exexutes, but if I run "$php" from the commandline it doesn't launch?
<Somelauw> So I wonder where did it install php?
 * bleah nem vagyok a desktop elott
<godim> Beyecixramd,  i want edit my theme like it http://paineldohardware.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/ubuntu_mockup_hardy_heron_by_willwill100.png
<Beyecixramd> by the way, godim, the second screenshot is a MOCKUP, which means you can't really make your desktop look like that
<xpeditor> hey guys i'm running Ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx and i am wondering if there is a way to make it so that when i plug in my headphones output is routed to only my headphones and when they are removed output is routed to the speakers. As it stands output is routed to both of them
<godim> Beyecixramd,  but the first, i can
<Beyecixramd> xpeditor: as far as i know, your audio card should do that, if it doesn't, i'm afraid you can't do that
<Beyecixramd> godim: sure, search for that theme in the link i gave you before
<superos> godim: Bisigi has a PPA for some great looking themes.
<superos> godim: https://launchpad.net/~bisigi/+archive/ppa
<xpeditor> ok thanks Beyecixramd
<godim> ok. ty guys :) and im srroy about my english :P
<Somelauw> Hi, I want to learn php. I installed lamp and if I put some php-file in /var/www it exexutes, but if I run "$php" from the commandline it doesn't launch?
<Beyecixramd> godim: no need to be
<Somelauw> So I wonder where did it install php?
<Beyecixramd> xpeditor: you're welcome
<godim> sorry*
<Beyecixramd> Somelauw: everyone did read your question. please be patient, we really are all busy. Either that or go to another channel to ask for help, maybe no one knows anything about LAMP here
<nio> sorry i was away you can use framebuffer also how?
<Beyecixramd> nio: well, you simply have to add vga=(framebuffer code)
<Beyecixramd> nio: at the kernel line, in your grub menu
<nio> to the kernel line ok
<belak> MaRk-I, thanks but I didn't seen anything on that page that helps...
<karuru> hi there, my friend installed a fresh Ubuntu Lynx, it boots up faster than XP but when he's in the system every hour the system freezes about 5 minutes, but in XP the system does not freeze
<Beyecixramd> karuru: there might be an issue with the graphics card, have you/has him installed the drivers?
<latitudec600> I have a Lucid installed on my Dell Latitude C600 Pentium III  750MHz 256MB RAM laptop and tried to flash the BIOS with the dell bios tools for GNU/Linux but it fails
<karuru> Bexecixramd, i was about to try this now ;) thanks
<latitudec600> i follow the instructions on http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<Beyecixramd> karuru: also, try disabling the desktop effects
<nio> beyecixramd the reason i downloaded the new 10.04 was i need rdesktop1.6 is it possible to install rdesktop1.6 in my hardy-haeron the apt-get method fails
<MaRk-I> latitudec600: are you flashing it with the correct rom image?
<Beyecixramd> latitudec600: you shouldn't need to flash your BIOS
<songer> hello
<songer> hiw you doing?
<Beyecixramd> nio: try Synaptic and search for it
<nio> so sucess in synaptic also
<latitudec600> i executed as root the command : wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<Beyecixramd> nio: the last thing you could try is get a .deb package from the 'net
<Beyecixramd> nio: if you don't find any, i'm afraid you'll have to compile it yourself
<belak> Any idea why my second headphone output wouldn't work when everything else does?
<songer> i need your help a just install  recommended driver and my monitor says out of range
<Beyecixramd> belak: because maybe it's not recognized
<karuru> <Beyecixramd>, there are no drivers for install
<Beyecixramd> karuru: does he have an ATi or nVidia card?
<Beyecixramd> karuru: or Intel...
<songer> i log in in mode low graphy
<belak> Beyecixramd, how can I find out
<Beyecixramd> songer: have you rebooted?
<belak> ?
<songer> yes
<Beyecixramd> belak: i don't know, but that should be the problem
<karuru> <Beyecixramd> how to find out?
<Beyecixramd> songer: no idea then. Since it's a closed source driver i'm afraid we can't help you
<songer> nvidia x server settings says, Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ogunay> set away_devoice false
<latitudec600> but i get "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched dell-repository-keys"
<Beyecixramd> karuru: well... run lshw | grep VGA i believe
<belak> ok, thanks
<latitudec600> can anyone help me?
<Beyecixramd> latitudec600: Dell might be able to help you out
<Beyecixramd> latitudec600: contact them on their chat
<songer> if i run: nvidia -xconfig and then restar x server nothing happens i get again the massages
<belak> Beyecixramd, thanks for your help
<latitudec600> ON http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware SAYS: This site is COMMUNITY SUPPORT ONLY
<Beyecixramd> lol
<latitudec600> If you call dell phone support, it is unlikely that they will even know this exists, and under no circumstances would they be able to fix any problems with it
<songer> how can i edit your X configuration file
<latitudec600> And also: "If you call dell phone support, it is unlikely that they will even know this exists, and under no circumstances would they be able to fix any problems with it"
<songer> Beyecixramd, how can i edit your X configuration file
<karuru> <Beyecixramd> if he enters lshw | grep VGA he gehts "description: VGA compatible controller" but he believes he has a radeon
<Beyecixramd> songer: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Beyecixramd> karuru: are you sure there are no drivers to install?
<Beyecixramd> karuru: i've heard that ATis have poor support in Linux
<Beyecixramd> karuru: disable desktop effects
<karuru> Beyecixramd, desktop effects are disabled, there are no proprietary drivers for install
<abhijit> hello!
<Beyecixramd> karuru: then i'm afraid i ran out of ideas :( sorry
<abhijit> which is that channel where ubuntu bot sits and notify of unanwered question?
<karuru> okay thanks anyway Beyecixramd
<ilcham> m
<songer> Beyecixramd, iy says Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig
<joenel> hello
<Beyecixramd> songer: do this
<Beyecixramd> sudo nvidia-xconfig --reconfigure
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  is doing a great job helping others ;)
<s3r3n1t7_> I'm attempting to use ufw in combination with virtualbox, using a bridged network adapter. Before I enabled ufw, i could access the bridged machines, however after enabling it, the machines are inaccessible. How (and/or where) can I add a rule to allow the VM's to be acessible as per UFW rules?
<Sary> Beyecixramd: just want to thank you one more time ;)
<joenel> maybe use sudo?
<Beyecixramd> Sary: yeah, in my free time i like to help people having issues in Ubuntu, and making it better for everyone :)
<joenel> try 'sudo su'
<Beyecixramd> Sary: oh no need to thank me :P
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<Pici> joenel: 'sudo su' is redundant.  Use sudo -i
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Thats Whats up ;)
<owd95> i have 4gb of ram and when i have use my computer in 20min ubuntu use 1.2gb of ram... is that normal?
<songer> Beyecixramd, it says Invalid commandline
<joenel> for what the -i parameters?
<Beyecixramd> songer: okay, let me check
<sipior> owd95: depending on what you're doing, yes, it is.
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  We must Thank Increment persons like yourself ;)
<Beyecixramd> Sary: :P
<owd95> sipior: i use google-chrome, spotify, x-chat and pidgin.
<songer> Beyecixramd,  its says: Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-xconfig --help` for usage information
<Beyecixramd> songer: run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<MasterOfDisaster> owd95: run free -m and check the "-/+ buffers/cache:" line
<s3r3n1t7_> owd95, it's not likely you are actually using that much ram. A lot is cached so the next time a program would be started it's a lot quicker. Compare the first time you use firefox with the next start of firefox for example.
<Vi0L0> hi, which xserver version will 10.10 use? :)
<Sary> Sary:  People Don't forget to say thank you ;)
<DoctorPepper> i need some help  ,  i just installed lucid on vmware ,  but i not able to login since  I cant  type my password  the keyboard doesnt respond , i get this  issue  only with ubuntu 10.04
<Sary> Sary: And Pray for the person Too
<mengu> hi. i'm using 9.04. how can i find out from the command line which "mysql" packages are installed in my pc?
<MasterOfDisaster> mengu: aptitude search mysql
<abhijit> which is that channel where ubuntu bot sits and notify of unanwered question?
<Beyecixramd> abhijit: i think such a channel doesn't exist
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  i hope i can be an Advanced user soon .. just to give you a hand ;)
<owd95> MasterOfDisasters3r3n1t7_: it's output this "-/+ buffers/cache:       1231       2727"
<karlo> I found gedit's plugin directory, but I have not permission to put plugin in that directory, any suggestion ?ž
<abhijit> Beyecixramd, it exists. I forgot its name
<Vi0L0> @ www i can see that 10.10 is now using xserver 1.8, but maybe there are chances for xserver 1.9? :)
<Beyecixramd> Sary: i've been using Linux for a year, more or less. I started sitting in help channel helping others in 3 moths. It doesn't take that much :P
<Beyecixramd> karlo: you have to copy files as root
<Pici> Vi0L0: Best to ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-x if no one can help there.
<Sary> Sary: Hello Ubuntu , Welcome aboard All newcomers ;)
<Beyecixramd> karlo: sudo cp /path/to/plugin /path/to/gedit/plugins/directory
<abhijit> Pici, which is that channel where ubuntu bot sits and notify of unanwered question?
<Vi0L0> Pici: thx
<Sary> Beyecixramd:  that is Amazing
<Pici> abhijit: #ubuntu-meta
<karlo> ty
<mintux> how to mount ntfs partition for all user . i could not do it with fstab . it returned error
<abhijit> Pici, yes that is what I was asking from beginning
<mintux> and why it requer passwor d?\
<Beyecixramd> mintux: sudo mount /path/to/device /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<Beyecixramd> mintux: because you're trying to run a command as root (Administrator, in Windows) that would stop you if the computer is not yours
<mintux> Beyecixramd: so another user can not mount because they need root password
<owd95> MasterOfDisaster: it's output this -/+ buffers/cache:       1231       2727
<Beyecixramd> mintux: then search "mount for all users ubuntu" on Google or whatever
<mengu> thanks MasterOfDisaster.
<aramroth> hi, i have a problem with my wifi in 10.04. atheros ar5007g, supported by ath5k. download speed is going up and down like mad and often stalls for a few seconds, i can't download anything
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me please
<songer> Beyecixramd, do you have another idea?
<Beyecixramd> DoctorPepper: we can help, but we can't read your mind :P
<joenel> how to make a gui bot selection in GRUB?
<Beyecixramd> songer: nope, sorry
<joenel> how to make a gui boot selection in GRUB?
<Sary> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aramroth> like this - 50 KB/s, stops for 5 seconds, then goes up to 200 KB/s, stops for 20 seconds, then 120 KB/s, stops for 10 seconds, etc
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | joenel
<ubottu> joenel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tofufish_> Hey, Im trying to follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844968 BUt i cant seem to find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DoctorPepper> Beyecixramd:  i already asked presented  my issue before
<ilcham> you can remove file and directory folder > sudo rm -rf /name of directory
<Beyecixramd> Sary: see? you're getting the feeling
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | tofufish_
<ubottu> tofufish_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Yep , thanks to you
<Beyecixramd> DoctorPepper: then it's likely anyone can help you out. Try another channel, the Ubuntu forums, etc :P
<joenel> i mean a gui boot selection
<Beyecixramd> Sary: try !command | desireduser the next time :P
<Kwpolska> is there any possibility to automatise some key press 90 times?
<tofufish_> SwedeMike: I just installed ubuntu (dual boot with win7) (ubuntu 10.04) are you saying its using Grub2, not grub?
<Sary> Beyecixramd: alright
<Kwpolska> 9.10 and onwards are using grub2
<erUSUL> Kwpolska: what are you trying to do ?
<tofufish_> SwedeMike: Sorry, im an idiot. Just read it properly.
<SwedeMike> tofufish_: yes, that's basically what "GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10" would indicate, yes.
<s3r3n1t7_> owd95, it's not likely you are actually using that much ram. A lot is cached so the next time a program would be started it's a lot quicker. Compare the first time you use firefox with the next start of firefox for example.
<s3r3n1t7_> ignore that ..
<aramroth> i take it nobody experienced such wifi problems and nobody has any idea what to do?
<Kwpolska> erUSUL: I want to make a script, something automatically imitate pressing keys left, r, -, 1, enter 90 times.
<aramroth> well, google doesn't know anything either...
<Oer> aramroth, there is a excellent guide > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<erUSUL> Kwpolska: dunno sorry
<abhijit> aramroth, I dont know the solution but have you talked to your isp?
<Sary> aramroth: i din't had such an experience
<aramroth> it's an ubuntu issue
<aramroth> wifi works perfectly on windows, on arch, on suse, etc
<Kwpolska> aramroth: wut wifi problems?
<Sary> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Beyecixramd> aramroth: then it WORKS with Ubuntu, you just have to do some tweaking
<rafaek> hey guys, i want know, is hard to configure NAS in ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> aramroth: remember that they're all the same, Linux
<aramroth> speed going up and down and up and down, stopping all download for a few seconds, then starting back, etc
<Beyecixramd> aramroth: reinstall the driver, maybe?
<aramroth> 50 KB/s, 0 KB/s, 120 KB/s, 0 KB/s, 20 KB/s, 400 KB/s, 10 KB/s, 0 KB/s, every few seconds
<aramroth> it should work with the stock kernel driver
<aramroth> ath5k
<Sary> !wifi
<Oer> aramroth, what kind of download is it, ftp, p2p ?
<Beyecixramd> aramroth: it should, well it doesn't
<aramroth> all kinds
<Oer> amaroth are there more users on that wireless network ? this could explain
<aramroth> http, ftp
<aramroth> nope
<brijithmac1> When I run turbogears I get this http://pastebin.com/iQD4zSZ8 please healp
<aramroth> i have an adsl router in one room and my computer in the other
<aramroth> the only computer on this network
<Failican> what package do I need to be able to activate personal filesharing?
<tara> Hey, how do i install login screens on ubuntu netbook? it is greyed out in the Gnome Art Manager program.
<markitoxs> on an acer 5160z  (intel ICH7 )i suddenly get no sound, lshw shows the hardweare is there, however aplay -l says no soundcards are detected, cat /proc/asound/cards also shows it, any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<Sary> !filesharing
<brijithmac1> When I run turbogears I get this http://pastebin.com/iQD4zSZ8 please help
<aramroth> perhaps this thing would be fixed if i could download updates, but when i started update manager and went afk for ~30 minutes it was still struggling with the first 5 MB file
<bazhang> Failican, between computers on the same lan?
<aramroth> when i came back
<Sary> Tara: you can do such with ubuntu-tweak
<tara> sary: thanks :)
<tara> is it really simple?
<Failican> bazhang: yes
<noahir> Hi
<noahir> i have an idea
<Sary> tara: you're most welcome
<bazhang> Failican, nfs or samba perhaps
<jaymx> hello ALL
<50UAAEOLV> Hi ! Xubuntu 10.4 here. When I plug a USB thumbdrive, it's mounted *twice* (and opened 4 times in Thunar) . How to correct that ? thanxx
<Sary> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<noahir> what about to update install isos of ubuntu with security fix ?
<Sary> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bazhang> Sary, /msg ubottu please
<Sary> bazhang: Okay , nice to see ya
<rafaek> hey guys, i want know, is hard to configure NAS in ubuntu?
<io> Is there a script that will clear /var/log messages?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo Failican or /msg ubottu samba
<io> !nas | rafaek
<markitoxs> on an acer 5160z  (intel ICH7 )i suddenly get no sound, lshw shows the hardweare is there, however aplay -l says no soundcards are detected, cat /proc/asound/cards also shows it, any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<tara> sary: will this program work with netbook remix?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Sary> tara:  i think so , why not
<io> !hi | dury
<ubottu> dury: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Beyecixramd> tara: if it works in some linux distro, you can be sure it will work in ALL Linux distros
<tara> sary: i dunno lol
<tara> beyecixramd: thanks :)
<Lalon> hey all
<Sary> tara: just like what beycixramd said ;)
<io> !hi | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lalon> is tehre any software like Mirc for ubuntu 10.04 where i can use firewall command like mirc?
<abhijain> help please for pdf edit
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: what does that command do?
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  set up proxy :D
<Beyecixramd> !help | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Misterio> !xchat | Lalon
<dury> how do I remove the nonflashplugin that ubuntu has and install the adobe one
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: well, you can set up a proxy in XChat
<Misterio> brr, Lalon: you can use xchat, it's like mirc, but dunno that /firewall
<Beyecixramd> dury: don't remove it. Just install the Adobe one
<Lalon> ohhh :(
<Beyecixramd> dury: search "adobe linux download flash"
<Lalon> so i cant use proxy if i use linux?
<Lalon> i mean in irc clients
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: i told you, you can use proxies in XChat
<dury> how do I know which one is installed?
<Misterio> Lalon: You can use proxy with them
<Atsy> howdy
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: even using nm-applet, you can set up a firewall system-wide
<abhijain> Beyecixramd: any idea about pdf edit on ubuntu
<rafaek> !nas
<Misterio> Lalon: Most of them can be configurated to use it
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  wow ! with the same command that i used for mirc?
<Lalon> well im using kvirc but cant use proxy easily what i did in mirc
<sectroyer> Hi. How can I turn of X server temporarly in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<rafaek> <ubottu>	Sorry, I don't know anything about nas
<Beyecixramd> abhijain: you have two tools i recommend, the first is the OpenOffice suite. Writer and Draw can import PDF files. The other one is called Xournal, you can make annotations and etc...
<Lalon> i just this command for mirc ./firewall on ip:port
<rafaek> heheh the bot dont know anything about nas
<Sary> tara: then you can find some nice login screen here / http://gnome-look.org/
<Lalon> but it doesnt work here
<dury> Beyecixramd: how do I know which one is installed?
<Misterio> Lalon: They use different commands
<aguitel> i have scanner epson cx5600 ,anyone know to install this in ubuntu lucid?
<bazhang> rafaek, /msg ubottu please
<Beyecixramd> abhijain: but for editing files i recommend you the .odt format. OpenOffice.org Writer exports .odt files by defauly
<josephseraos> does anyone program Java?
<Lalon> Misterio:  can u tell me the command bro
<markitoxs> on an acer 5160z  (intel ICH7 )i suddenly get no sound, lshw shows the hardweare is there, however aplay -l says no soundcards are detected, cat /proc/asound/cards also shows it, any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<Sary> tara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Beyecixramd> dury: you don't have any flash plugin installed
<Misterio> Lalon: Configurating a proxy is easier that using /firewall and that things.
<Misterio> Lalon: And, what irc client are you using?
<Beyecixramd> Sary: GDM themes are not supported anymore since Ubuntu Jaunty :(
<Lalon> Misterio:  how to do thta in kvirc can u tell me
<Lalon> kvirc
<Misterio> meh, never used it :P
<Lalon> lol
<Lalon> Misterio:  which one u using
<Misterio> Lalon: irssi
<Lalon> im gonna download that
<dury> Beyecixramd: I guess there is... but the question is how do I know which one is installed?
<Lalon> irssi same like mirc?
<Sary> bazhang: Pm please
<Edessa> .
<Misterio> Lalon: I don't recommend irssi to you, it's terminal based
<Lalon> omg
<bazhang> Sary, sure
<Beyecixramd> dury by default there isn't Flash installed. If you have flash, you have Adobe Flash, but you installed it manually
<Sary> Xchat is fine
<abhijain> Beyecixramd: what abt pdf edit ?
<sectroyer> There is no way to "kill X" ?
<Indy_> Hi
<Lalon> Sary:  really
<Sary> you can even have themes for Xchat
<Lalon> then i might check xchat
<Beyecixramd> abhijain: what do you mean by pdf edit?
<Lalon> what u guys say?
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: well, log off and log back in
<Misterio> Lalon: Yes, xchat is like mirc, I used it when I was newby
<Indy_> How do I setup application access policies
<Sary> Lalon: Yep
<MaRk-I> abhijain: go to software center and in search type pdf editor
<Lalon> Sary:  kvirc has themes too
<Lalon> Misterio:  lol so now ur expert
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer also, you can enable Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, if you enable that shortcut
<Lalon> right
<Lalon> :P
<Sary> Lalon: oh Okay
<Misterio> Lalon: "Expert" not, I just know a little bit more that when I began with GNU/Linux
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: I don't want to restart X I want to turn it off
<Lalon> Sary:  allright.. then u gonna tell me all the help related topics about xchat done!
<Misterio> s/that/than
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: How can I enable it? It's the first linux that has this disabled :(
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: sudo init 3, that makes you go to CLI interface only
<Lalon> Misterio:  allright then can u help me with a usb modem problem?
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: to enable it, do startx or sudo init 5
<abhijain>  MaRk-I: Installed but dont know how to edit it seems complicated
<Pici> !runlevels | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: probably you don't have X because your graphics card isn't supported
<Sary> Lalon:  i will if i know about it
<Misterio> Lalon: Don't ask to a user, ask to channel, so everyone will be able to help you ;)
<Beyecixramd> Pici: errr... i know...
<Lalon> Sary:  i hope u know about proxy configure
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: I have X server running I wan to turn it off :( sudo init 3 doesn't do anything :(
<Lalon> Misterio:  ohh okk
<Sary> Lalon:  Are you Okay chill out
<Misterio> Lalon: If you're paranoid you can use Tor, it's the best proxy, and you can use it with freenode and with more services
<Sary> Lalon:  i hope so too ;)
<Lalon> Sary:  okey
<Misterio> !tor | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<aramroth> sectroyer: sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: Ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing in 10.4, init 3 does nothing :( Is there any other way to turn off it :(
<aramroth> this should kill X
<Lalon> i hav cloaks
<Lalon> ;)
<Sary> Misterio: there is cloak also , right
<Lalon> with another nick
<Lalon> lmao
<sectroyer> aramroth: This kills gnome, X server is still running :(
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: you have to ENABLE that keystroke
<Lalon> so
<aramroth> always worked for me
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: How ?
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: i told you, in the keyboard shortctut editor, in preferences or something
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: that'll restart X
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: I seee
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: On any other linux that I use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't "restart X" it "kills X". Can I make it "kill X" ?
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: that shortcut, ALWAYS has been set to RESTART X
<Beyecixramd> sectroyer: if it KILLS it, then something's wrong
<dury> I'm running karmic 64 bit
<sectroyer> Beyecixramd: Maybe on ubuntu :)
<Lalon> i have a usb modem .. but my ubuntu doesnt detect it so i cant use internet in ubuntu.. so everytime i login to xp then my plag and play software detect my modem and then i restart xp then login to ubuntu.. then i see my modem is detected.. so the problem is if i login in ubuntu, ubuntu doesnt detect my modem.. so i use xp to detect my modem .. do u know hwo to solve this problem?
<Lalon> read it
<Lalon> :D
<dury> so need 64bit flashplayer
<Pici> sectroyer: No, that has always been the restart X shortcut on every xorg release I've used, Ubuntu or not.
<Beyecixramd> dury: Adobe doesn't make 64 bit flashplayer for linux
<abhijain> MaRk-I: can u help me how to edit pdf in pdfeditor
<Sary> bazhang: i really need to use that ! commands ;)
<sectroyer> Pici: Try gentoo.
<sectroyer> :)
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: USB Modems are messy. Manufacturers tend to skip Linux supoprt
<MaRk-I> abhijain: sorry can't
<Somelauw> How do I start php in interactive mode? I tried php -a, but it doesn't show any output?
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  ohh i see.. :(
<abhijain> ok
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: you can't use them on Mac OS X as well
<dury> Beyecixramd: so what should I do, What you suggest me?
<sectroyer> Pici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  yeah only i can use it on windows.. but u see im using it now in ubuntu.. so if ubuntu can detect my modem.. then my problem is solved
<sectroyer> "...Control-Alt-Backspace typically terminates the currently running X session.."
<Sary> Beyecixramd: We can blame Apple & Microsoft too ;)
<Beyecixramd> dury: i'm currently using GNash, the free, open source implementation for Flash, it's not as good as flash, but works on 64
<sectroyer> terminates is not a synonym of "restarts" :)
<Lalon> so i have to find out a way to detect my modem.. in ubuntu.. thats i think
<Lalon> so i need a real expert
<Lalon> :D
<Beyecixramd> dury: either that, or install the 32 bit libraries, and get 32 bit flash player
<Pici> sectroyer: Well, gdm restarts X automatically after it dies.
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: what you need is your manufacturer to WRITE DRIVERS FOR LINUX actually
<sectroyer> Pici: I would like to find out how to turn it off :)
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Thats right
<Beyecixramd> Sary: :P
<Lalon> hmmm.. but man they dont care about linux
<Lalon> they only care about windows..
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: exactly. Don't buy their products then :)
<Lalon> but i care about linux.. and here is the clash of the civilization..
<Pici> sectroyer: stopping gdm will stop x.
<dury> Beyecixramd: what's the way to install 32 bit libraries?
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: since a while i don't buy things which are FULLY SUPPORTED in Linux
<Lalon> Beyecixramd: lol man in our country u cannot find a linux supported modem
<Lalon> :D
<Beyecixramd> dury apt-get install ia32libs i believe, Google is your friend
<Lalon> its rare in asia
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: buy it on internet
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  lol
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: China is a big community using Linux
<sectroyer> Pici: Okay, thanks :)
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: after all, they're all communists, what did you expect :P
<Lalon> china yeah.. also using windows same time :P
<Pici> Beyecixramd, Lalon: Can we try to stay on-topic here?
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: well, but at least the Linux implementation there is bigger
<Beyecixramd> Pici: sorry :P
<Lalon> may b they are doing same thing for usb detecting what i do
<Lalon> lmao
<Lalon> Pici:  ok
<sectroyer> bye
<owd95> is it normal that ubunyu use 1.5gb of 4gb ram when you only use pidgin, x-chatt and googlechrome?
<Beyecixramd> owd95: yes, totally normal. Linux caches memory to run faster
<Beyecixramd> owd95: unlike Windows, Linux uses as much RAM as it can
<Lalon> i use 512 mb ram
<Beyecixramd> owd95: that means less wait to start programs
<aramroth> unlike windows xp and earlier
<ackbahr> Hi everyone! I've got an acpi issue on my eeepc : when the screen dims after a few seconds of inactivity, moving the mouse returns it to a farely dark setting, but certainly not to the one before dimming.... Can someone help me fix this please?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Beyecixramd> aramroth: unlike Windows 7 and earlier ;)
<aramroth> vista's and 7's prefetch works like linux with preload
<owd95> Beyecixramd: thx!
<karuru> how can i set it that the default choice in grub is windows xp?
<aramroth> vista and 7 cache memory too
<Beyecixramd> no, aramroth, superfetch only works for a few programs
<aramroth> that's why they take so much ram
<Sary> Sary: Hello Ubuntu , welcome All newcomers ;)
<Lalon> how can i create pdf file in ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> aramroth: in which bootscreen, Internet Explorer and Office are included. Nothing else
<Froberg> ...
<Somelauw> How do I start php in interactive mode? I tried php -a, but it doesn't show any output?
<Beyecixramd> aramroth: also, XP had superfetch too
<Sary> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: with OpenOffice Writer
<Somelauw> Lalon, latex?
<Lalon> what is latext
<Lalon> latex
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  sure? its a word processor
<karuru> how can i set it that the default choice in grub is windows xp? (i have grub 2 (lucid lync) grub is not broken)
<Pici> !latex | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: sure. You just press "export as PDF"
<Froberg> Can someone please tell me where I get a list of nicks in Xchat? First time user here, sorry for newbishness
<Froberg> I am too used to mIRC methinks
<Beyecixramd> Froberg: /list i believe
<Lalon> Pici:  i can use  writer.. because i have installed it
<Froberg> Beyecixramd : I can't view it constantly?
<dury> Beyecixramd: those libraries already installed
<Beyecixramd> Froberg: you should have a list of users on the right
<dury> Beyecixramd: I mean 32 bits ones
<Sary> karuru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Beyecixramd> dury: great, now go install 32 bit flash player
<Pici> Froberg: I believe  you can right-click on the chat and select an option to turn on the user list.  I don't use xchat myself, so I may be wrong.
<Lalon> so ppl tell me something
<dury> Beyecixramd: as normal?
<Beyecixramd> dury: yeah, should work
<Froberg> Pici,  right-clicking only gives me copy.. and the user list you mentioned Beyecixramd only works for quick-referencing, it auto-closes all the time :(
<dury> Beyecixramd: see what's happened
<Froberg> But then.. this is the xchat gnome IRC.. maybe with the official client..
<Sary> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Froberg> brb.. hopefully.. Thanks guys..
<Somelauw> How do I start php in interactive mode? I tried php -a, but it doesn't show any output?
<Lalon> hey is there something like Du meter for ubuntu.. where i can see my download and upload speed with graph
<Sary> Froberg: Tyt
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: yes, a graph for gnome-panel
<Misterio> Sary: S/he went :P
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  can i download it by terminal if so.. then whats the name of the soft tell me
<sam898889> Can someone tell me exactly what ubuntu one is???????????? i dont get it
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: i think it's installed by default
<Misterio> !ubuntu | sam898889
<ubottu> sam898889: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  where can i see my speed
<duffydack> sam898889, srsly?
<Sary> Misterio: How ;)
<Oer> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<sam898889> i know what ubuntu is stupid. haha  i mean UBUNTU ONE~
<Beyecixramd> right click the panel, and add to panel
<MaRk-I> sam898889: ubuntu one is like drop box
<sam898889> the online file space thing.
<sam898889> i dont know what drop box is
<Misterio> sam898889: lol, sorry, I missread xD
<karuru> !ubuntuone sam89889
<sam898889> can i set files to upload the content to this service ?
<sam898889> like a back up?
<sam898889> Misterio,   its ok. we all do it .
<Somelauw> sam898889, it is a way you can synchronize file between multiple computers
<Oer> sam898889, if it is <2Gb yes
<sam898889> ohhh  ok
<Sary> For every Windows Program there is an Alternative to it in GNU/Linux
<sam898889> cool
<Somelauw> For cooperation for example.
<abhijit> hello!!!
<sam898889> i didnt quite get what it was.  im using it now just to send files to my mates.  its a good service but didnt know what it was fod.
<io> !hi | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dury> Beyecixramd: error processing install_flash_player_10_linux.deb (--install):
<dury>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<dury> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dury>  install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<FloodBot3> dury: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lalon> hey which applet should i add to the pannel
<abhijit> thanks io :)
<Beyecixramd> dury DON'T DO THAT AGAIN
<dury> sorry
<Beyecixramd> dury: no idea how to do that then, sorry
<Misterio> !pastebin | dury
<ubottu> dury: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lalon> whre is bexamous
<Froberg> there we go..
<Froberg> nice one. :)
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  hey which one should i add to my pannel
<dury> sorry channel :(
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Did He say thank you ;)
<dury> really sorry
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: i don't know, search for network meter or something
<abhijit> dury, its ok. now continue with your issue.
<Beyecixramd> lol Sary
<Lalon> ok
<zachary> hi i am trying to install Photoshop 7 via wine. i right click on the Setup.exe and chose to open with Wine and I get the following "The file '/home/zachary/Downloads/Photoshop 7 + serial key (working)/Ps_7/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest83234: chmod +x file
<Lalon> nothing as network meter
<dury> have to go be back later... lunch time over here
<Sary> zachary: some program dosn't work well under wine as i notice
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: i don't know! network, meter search for separate words
<Guest83234> Sary, i'm just trying to get it installed ;(
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest83234: see 'man chmod' for more information about the executable bit
<Beyecixramd> Sary: it's not related to Wine
<Lalon> okkk Beyecixramd
<Guest83234> MasterofDisaster, ok let me try to chmod it
<Sary> Beyecixramd: oh okay , i though so
<fablinix> anyone having problems with dockbarx using the system’s default gnome panel background even though you changed it?
<Lalon> :(
<saleh> hi i need help with my ubuntu10.4 ,the problem is when i start updatemanger or ubuntu softwarecenter ,system will stop working ,but if i close them the system will work again .(so i can not install any application)/how can i solve this problem
<Beyecixramd> fablinix: some GNOME themes don't play nice with some applets
<Sary> Guest83234: i have installed Paltalk today through Wine and it went well
<logni> How do i uninstall apache2?
<logni> apt-get purge apache2 removes hardly anything
<logni> :|
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  is there anything like msn here.. where i can share photos, can do webcam chat.. and stuffs
<Sary> Lalon: Emesene
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: sorry. MSN is a closed source, propietary protocol. Microsoft bans some of the features so that non-official clients can't use them
<Sary> aMsn , never i didn't try it though
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: there's Emesene, and KMess, but they don't have all features
<Guest83234> MasterofDisaster, when I run that command should I get some sort of confirmation the file has changed? I don't: zachary@zachary-laptop:~/Downloads/PS/Ps_7$ chmod +x Setup.exe
<Guest83234> zachary@zachary-laptop:~/Downloads/PS/Ps_7$
<Lalon> Sary:  i got empathy is that same with emesene
<Beyecixramd> Lalon:  i suggest you to switch to the fully open source XMPP network
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  allright..
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: Empathy lacks some MSN features, but yes, it works for sending and receiving messages
<saleh> hi i need help with my ubuntu10.4 ,the problem is when i start updatemanger or ubuntu softwarecenter ,system will stop working ,but if i close them the system will work again .(so i can not install any application)/how can i solve this problem??????
<Sary> Lalon: no , there is less features with empathy
<fablinix> Beyecixramd: the odd thing is that it uses only a little bit of it, look: http://pici.se/pictures/MvawWGooZ.png
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest83234: no, you can check with 'ls -lhA'
<MaRk-I> dury try this:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329654
<Guest83234> MasterofDisaster, ah perfect ty
<Beyecixramd> totally normal, fablinix
<Lalon> Sary:  allright so u saying that emenese is better than empathy?
<Lalon> then why does ubunti give empathy as default .. for chat
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: because Empathy is for ALL networks, Emesene only works for MSN
<Beyecixramd> Lalon:  Empathy is also better integrated with the system
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  allright got it
<Sary> Lalon:  i use emense for more features
<thewanderer1> does Empathy work with Jabber already?
<Guest83234> MasterofDisaster, i want to ty so much. that seemed to have fixed it and i am installing PS righ tnow!
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  how big is emesene
<Sary> Beyecixramd: thats right
<logni> How can I list all apache2 packages with the flag i?
<logni> How can I list all apache2 packages with the flag i?
<Guest83234> MaterofDisaster, i greatly appreciate your help with this
<abhijit> thewanderer1, yes
<Beyecixramd> thewanderer1: AFAIK it always did
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: not much
<thewanderer1> last time I checked, it was crashing all the time
<thewanderer1> I had to use pidgin
<Lalon> okey
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest83234: you're welcome
<Beyecixramd> thewanderer1: Empathy is improving at a really fast speed, it should work now
<Lalon> thewanderer1:  u talking about emesene?
<thewanderer1> no, Empathy
<Sary> Guest83234: Yes it dose
<Lalon> okey
<Lalon> i can see my frnds pic on chat window in Empathy that sux
<Lalon> :(
<Lalon> cant*
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: NO MSN SUX
<Lalon> damn my typing :P
<fermin> ola
<fermin> ola a todos
<Lalon> may b
<Lalon> :|
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: don't blame developers because they're doing a hard work, okay?
<fermin> k tal ?
<Guest83234> while i had so much luck with my last question, wondering if anyone knows any fix to get audio via HDMI with latest U release?
<MaRk-I> !es | fermin
<ubottu> fermin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lalon> Beyecixramd:  okk
<fermin> wenss¡¡
<Lalon> u are right
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Lalon dont wana get it ;)
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: if you like a closed source protocl, it's your problem OKAY?
<Lalon> ok
<rizzuh> How can I see the system specs like CPU, memory, and GPU from 9.04?
<Lalon> but now im testing open source
<Lalon> u see
<Lalon> im on linux
<rizzuh> (I'm on a live CD or I'd use lucid)
<mengu> hi. what's the error with that? http://pastie.org/1051929
<MasterOfDisaster> rizzuh: lspci, lsusb, cat /proc/meminfo, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Sary> i can blame everyone but GNU/Linux , thats for sure
<goten> i have installed google earth but it not working only splash screen appears and quits automatically
<MaRk-I> rizzuh: sudo lshw  in terminal
<abhijit> goten, on lucid?
<rizzuh> Thanks MaRk-I and MasterOfDisaster!
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: that's good, but don't blame developers like "program X sucks"
<Sary> goten:
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: they are doing a really HARD WORK decrypting how MSN works
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: if you don't like it, contribute and improve
<thewanderer1> I know a bit on that, had to do the same with Gadu-Gadu once...
<ocs> hi. I have two monitors and two respective X sessions. In addition, I have a ssh server listening. How can I connect, from a remote host, to the desktop of the X session 2 ?
<Beyecixramd> Lalon: otherwise, use open source protocols, like XMPP which work perfectly with all programs... errr... except Windows Live Messenger :P
<thewanderer1> ocs, you connect and set DISPLAY accordingly
<ocs> I mean, after doing ssh -X foo@host  , what I should do?
<thewanderer1> do you want to launch applications on DISPLAY 2?
<ocs> thewanderer1: yes
<thewanderer1> you won't be seeing them you know, just the person who sees the display will
<mengu> oh i found it
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Take a cup of Coffee :)
<ocs> thewanderer1: I know, but how can I do?
<thewanderer1> you can't run an app via ssh and expect to see it while displaying it on the other screen
<thewanderer1> for that, use VNC
<ocs> thewanderer1: that's not may aim
<Beyecixramd> Sary: see, they just piss me off with their "program X sucks because it doesn't work with Y propietary implementation"
<ocs> I don't want to share desktop
<Beyecixramd> Sary: like "openoffice sux because it doesn't open .docx reliably"
<thewanderer1> ocs, so if you want to run a program on a remote desktop only, set DISPLAY properly
<ocs> thewanderer1: ok, but in which way?
<ocs> export DISPLAY=2 ?
<thewanderer1> if you don't know the desired value, launch a terminal on your display there and see the correct value
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Yeah , thats lame ..
<zano> hi
<zano> i'm new
<goten> yes i`m using lucid
<saleh> how can i see ethe installed program in ubuntu 10.4 with terminal?
<Sary> zano: Hello , welcome aboard
<jepong> welcome zano
<thewanderer1> ocs, you should also remember that you won't be able to invade someone else's session in terms of users
<ocs> thewanderer1: again, I already know that
<ocs> anyway, I found how to set display.
<ocs> now: how can I launch gdm remotely ?
<thewanderer1> /etc/init.d/gdm start ...
<MasterOfDisaster> saleh: Not sure if I understood correctly, but I'd guess 'dpkg --get-selections'
<thewanderer1> but GDM spawns its own X server
<ocs> thewanderer1: on kde I launched kdesktop
<ocs> are you sure that I have to launche gdm in this way?
<thewanderer1> do you want GDM or GNOME?
<ocs> thewanderer1: sorry. gnome
<ocs> (right question)
<abhijit> how to know version of postfresql?
<thewanderer1> ocs, then you have to init it like GDM does
<abhijit> !pm | goten
<ubottu> goten: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ocs> thewanderer1: I'm sure there's a faster way. on kde I simply launched kdesktop
<thewanderer1> ocs, preferably yes, although I believe you should have run startkde
<goten> okay
<thewanderer1> ocs, but I don't see a friendly script on GNOME... I don't like GNOME anyway :P
<doug73> hi @ll
<doug73> is there any chemist or chemistry student around?
<goten> sorry i newbie i don know how to reply the supporter
<cablop> lol, why dop you need a chemistry guy?
<abhijit> !tab | goten
<ubottu> goten: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<thewanderer1> ocs, try gnome-session
<io> doug73: What is your actual question?
<cablop> i send my machine to hibernate yesterday.... now it is sleeping and seems that i's not willing to wake up
<cablop> what can i do?
<abhijit> goten, you can reply to anyone you wan to speak like this.
<thewanderer1> cablop, hibernate is nothing more than a shutdown with RAM saved to SWAP.... just power it on
<barfster> I am trying to boot Ubuntu 10.04 MiniCD from iso using grub2: Anyone able to help? http://pastebin.org/407940 answer is here -> http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9501034&postcount=16
<goten> ubottu, okay tanks
<doug73> i am looking for a program for drawing chemical structures that is compartible with Isisi Draw
<nio> hi abhijit
<cablop> i powered it on and it is frozen....
<abhijit> hi nio
<ocs> thewanderer1: so, what could be the way to start gnome from a remote host ?
<goten> abhijit, can u help me to solve this problem
<cablop> i mean i hea the fans working and see onw light in the keyboard... but nothing else
<thewanderer1> ocs, export DISPLAY=:1.0; gnome-session;
<thewanderer1> cablop, was it hibernated or suspended to S3?
<nio> abhijit india
<abhijit> goten, mean while i forgot your problem :)
<thewanderer1> there's a difference between hibernate and suspend
<abhijit> nio, yes please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cablop> i selected hibernate
<cablop> i know what is each thing, i just wonder what is failing on my ubuntu... :(
<thewanderer1> cablop, can you see anything when you switch to a console
<sipior> doug73: might find this useful: http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~noel/linux4chemistry/ Can't vouch for its modernity, of course.
<cablop> can't switch
<goten> google earth is not working
<moe`> http://forums.techarena.in/vista-help/659651.htm
<cablop> and it restarted... :(
<thewanderer1> cablop, it does happen... Linux hibernate doesn't support every hardware out there
<goten> abhijit, google earth is not working
<ocs> thewanderer1: great. thanks for all
<stefanos> hi, where can i change the background of the cube?
<thewanderer1> cablop, with my Acer I had to wait a year for proper support... be patient :P
<abhijit> goten, ohh that one. that is know not to work on lucid. and I dont know if it is solved yet or not. you search google for this. it crashes here too I am also using lucid (64 bit)
<cablop> i was able to hibernate this pachine 3 years ago with another version... also windows hibernate it nicely too
<bazhang> moe`, that is for vista; this is Ubuntu support
<moe`> bazhang: Error: "that" is not a valid command.
<bazhang> moe`, are you a bot
<moe`> bazhang: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<doug73> sipior thank you for the link, i also found some programs, but i am looking for some chemist who have already tried those programs
<ilya> anyone had any luck with getting a buffalo usb wireless adapter (wli-u2-g300n) to work on 10.4?
<goten> abhijit, , okay thanks but few months back it worked fine for me
<eDuCondoR> how go the sala in spanish??????????
<eDuCondoR> how go the sala in spanish??????????
<sipior> doug73: then you are looking in the wrong place.
<eDuCondoR> how go the sala in spanish??????????
<Sary> goten: remove the one you have then http://blogote.com/2010/ubuntu/how-to-install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<abhijit> goten, yes but now it dont work. lets hope that they will fix this soon :)
<stefanos> hi, where can i change the background of the cube?
<goten> Sary, okay i will try that
<cablop> well, it restarted, the bad way, but it did
<cablop> i'll sort that later
<sipior> doug73: your best bet is to ask around among your colleagues.
<goten> abhijit, thanks for the reply
<ilya> i want to install ubuntu but cant use it if my wireless doesnt work, if it doesnt work off the live cd it won't after i install i guess?
<doug73> sipior why this? i am looking for a program that really works. i know that there are many tools, but they are not really compartible with isis draw. hence i thought that this ubuntu channel is the right on for my request
<cablop> i installed compiz incon, but it just dissapeared today,. how can i get it back?
<abhijit> goten, welcome :)
<sipior> doug73: how many chemists do you believe frequent a linux help channel? i imagine there's one or two, but that hardly seems a sensible strategy to begin with.
<Lalon> i have another problem in ubuntu
<RandyRKelly> hello can anyone help me install ubuntu
<doug73> sipior hence i asked for chemists....
<abhijit> !manual | RandyRKelly
<ubottu> RandyRKelly: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sipior> doug73: on a linux help channel...i don't think you're getting it, here.
<cablop> i was tryin to add it to the panel, but seems that it's not working :(
<doug73> sipior ok, i will leave. maybe the windows user will help
<doug73> bye
<Lalon> sometimes my ubuntu screen becomes black and then i need to restart my computer
<jarod51Works> salut
<JustR> Hi everyone, Can anyone tell me how to mount a drive without getting an icon on my desktop?
<RandyRKelly> ok thanks cause i think this needs to be ran on a disk r sd correct?
<Kimosaki> Saluuut
<jarod51Works> question à 30 centimes d'euros
<Kimosaki> Ya des francais ?
<nio> i am trying to install rdesktop1.6 on hardy haeron without any sucess
<Daekdroom> !fr | Kimosaki
<ubottu> Kimosaki: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lazzarus> any help with slow internet connection?
<jarod51Works> j'ai un plugin avec des assets. Je les load, or il se trouve qu'il y a redondance avec les assets du projet (au niveau js) et ça met le bazar. Vous feriez comment vous ?
<Daekdroom> !fr | jarod51Works
<ubottu> jarod51Works: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nio> i really can't understand rdesktop1.5 works too slow in ubuntu 8.04lts than the counterpart fedora
<jarod51Works> oups sorry guys ! wrong channel :)
<saleh> in terminal: sudo apt-get install (any program) Reading package lists... Done
<saleh> Bus errordependency tree... 0% !!!!!!!!!why ????????any one help plz
<cntrational> oh man
<cntrational> that's a lot of punctuation
<cablop> how can i set the programs that i want to be openned each time i start my sesion?
<Lalon> does anyone know about this problem
<jepong> saleh, which is the best practice to use? apt-get or aptitude?
<lazzarus> i need help with my internet connection
<cntrational> cablop: System > Administration > StartUp-Manager
<saleh> i am new i do not know
<cablop> cntrational: thanks
<cablop> cntrational: well... i see... no way to do it with ease :(
<ilya> MelCo., Inc. WLI-U2-G300N 802.11n Adapter - with lsusb, any chance of making this work?
<cntrational> cablop: no, wait, i messed up
<skumara> hi
<cntrational> cablop: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<thewanderer1> jepong, the Debian folks keep repeating all over, use aptitude, use aptitude!
<sergiu14> is there a way to connect through xdmcp to the latest ubuntu using windows? (i;m using Xbrowser on windows)
<jepong> thewanderer1, im a aptitude user myself
<saleh> so no one know what is the problem?:(
<abhijit> is there any postgresql channel?
<thewanderer1> jepong, I actually prefer apt-get but use whatever works, aptitude is just safer with dist-upgrades (safe-upgrade)
<Vroomfondle> abhijit: #postgres
<abhijit> thanks Vroomfondle
<thewanderer1> saleh, bus errors are a sign of a memory error
<thewanderer1> saleh, are you using stable Ubuntu?
<jepong> canonical will remove aptitude on meerkat thewanderer1
<lazzarus> got problems with my sound card any help please?
<nio> abhijit you read my problem above
<jpds> jepong: ubuntu*
<abhijit> nio, yes I read and I dunno about solution :(
<nio> ok :) i'll manage
<thewanderer1> jepong, what will be left then?
<thewanderer1> this is madness...
<jepong> apt-get?
<thewanderer1> man, if you told that in #debian...
<thewanderer1> it'd be like "They're substituting Linux with OpenBSD kernel"
<enriq> hi I have a java program that I want to launch but I want to store its PID so I can kill it later, I think there is a generic way of launching a program and knowing its PID, isn't it?
<jepong> thewanderer1, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html
<abhijit> is latest postgresql in the repo or i need to install it manually?
<abhijit> i.e. 9.*
<Oer> abhijit, did you check synaptic ?
<abhijit> Oer, no i ddnt
<cablop> in fact aptitude wast not the base way to install things in ubuntu...
<abhijit> Oer, i am here in standard account. to check that i need to login to admin account
 * RandyRKelly talking about she went some were over night last night snd just got home this am.   said i couldnt confort her bs
<Oer> oke
<Kwpolska> 'admin' account? don't use windows terminology
<RandyRKelly> lol expressing
<h00k> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thewanderer1> sudo passwd root
<thewanderer1> and there you go with real Unix ways
<thewanderer1> be a man :P
<bazhang> thewanderer1, please do NOT recommend that here
<h00k> thewanderer1: we don't support root passwords
<cablop> i don't know why ubuntu kleeps that idea of restricting people to use th root accoint
<cablop> why??
<DaZ> cablop: for teh lulz.
<cablop> some people is good enough at computers that they're able to log s root an work
<jbl_> enriq: "man pidof"
<MasterOfDisaster> heretic - get the torches...
<komputes> thewanderer1: thewanderer1 cablop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<thewanderer1> yeah
<jpds> cablop: Because it's not supported and Ubuntu isn't designed to be used that way.
<cablop> anyway, it is supposed that linux is feedom, so if we were looking to be asked all the time to not to do this or that... we were in windows
<erUSUL> cablop: people good at computers know better than to work as root.
<komputes> The superuser can do anything and everything, and thus doing daily work as the superuser can be dangerous.
<MasterOfDisaster> cablop, thewanderer1: familiar with the concept: "don't ask, don't tell"? :D
<cablop> not all the time, of course
<io> cablop: People have said that it "isn't supported", not that it "isn't possible". That wiki page has more information.
<erUSUL> cablop: if i saw someone logged as root i know they are are not good at computers :)
<doug73> any chemists / chemistry students around here who are confirm with structure programs like ISIS draw that are confirm with isis draw?
<enriq> jbl_, but pidof java would return several pids as I run many java programs
 * DaZ logs in as root
<DaZ> dun dun dunn
<cablop> i use to log as root just to do things easier and faster, also to hide what i did from my normal user log and so on
<Jinxed-> I have a new install of 10.04 and I had some questions: 1) how do i get the close/min/max buttons back to the right side 2) How do I find out which wireless drivers I should install 3) I accidenitly removed the volume control from the panel and I can't seem to get it back... how do i get it back?
<enriq> jbl_, I think I need something more like "lauch xxx and print pid somewhere"
<komputes> By default, the root account password is locked in Ubuntu. Sudo allows authorized admin users to run programs as root.
<ikonia> ???
<DaZ> lolwut
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<ohir> heh
<skumara> jinxed for volume control right click taskbar and choose add to panel
<jbl_> enriq: how about this: <command line to start your java thing> & and then use the $! special bash variable
<komputes> wow
<cablop> Jinxed-: there's an entry in the gconf-manager for the button thing, but i forgot it... you can try right clicking in the panel and adding the volume gadget, and
<komputes> thewanderer1: cablop: Anyway, as I was saying, you can so the same in ubuntu, just log in as the admin and run sudo -s or sudo -i
<cablop> Jinxed-: sorry no idea in how to deal with wireless
<faLUCE> thewanderer1: when I launch gnome session, I can see it only when DISPLAY is localhost:10.0 (corresponding to the first monitor) . If I set DISPLAY=localhost:10.1 (which I suppose is the session for the second monitor) it can't launch gnome-session... why?
<badpenguin86> Problem: I can't get sound to work on m macbook using alsa, oss, or pulse audio.
<erUSUL> Jinxed-: 2) lspci | grep -i network 3) put the indicator applet back in the panel and make sure you have indicator-sound intalled
<erUSUL> !controls | Jinxed- for 1) see
<ubottu> Jinxed- for 1) see: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<RandyRKelly> tell me this. whats the best way to install ubuntu?
<RandyRKelly> well run on ?
<bazhang> !install > RandyRKelly
<ubottu> RandyRKelly, please see my private message
<DaZ> ikonia: isn't banning the whole shell a little extreme? >:
<ikonia> DaZ: yes, it will be resolved shortly
<MasterOfDisaster> enriq: if you don't want to use pidof, pgrep, ps and friends, what about start-stop-daemon?
<Jinxed-> thanks cablop erUSUL
<DaZ> uhm.
<RandyRKelly> ok thanks ubottu
<erUSUL> enriq: use a pid file ?
<abhijit> ikonia, what is shellium?
<ikonia> abhijit: google
<abhijit> ikonia, ok
<thewanderer1> faLUCE, make sure you're using the right DISPLAY settings
<imanc> hey guys - I am about to set up a hosting account with a company and they only support up to ubuntu server 8 with plesk control panel. I need to run python/django sites which require a level of configuration and reasonably up to date versions of python etc.  I'm worried ubuntu 8 may cause problems.  Does anyone have any advice?
<ibqn> can you tell me the command name of the application, which can be accessed by menu item System >Preferences > Sound ?
<thewanderer1> imanc, it will cause problems.
<cablop> anyway, i just recommend to not to keep in root too much time, and use the sudo thing, if you are going to do a very long and hard and deep maintenance task you can log as root anyway, but you are in a very high risk to mess things
<imanc> thewanderer1: damn. Because it's dated?
<cablop> lol
<cablop> this ubuntu thing is weird
<abhijit> ibqn, you can know yourself by right click on ubuntu logo which is on left side of 'Applicaions' and see for the command
<cablop> i selected a mouse cursosr, but it just works on the gtk windows if i move my mouse over a qt window the mouse pointer shows as a little default pointer
<ibqn> abhijit, I do not have this menu item
<thewanderer1> imanc, pretty much... you still get the security updates, but not feature updates
<bandeira> how can i enable that OK screen at the beginning of starting ubuntu?
<thewanderer1> so it's worse than Debian Lanny probably now
<imanc> argh :(
<ohir> !lts | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<badpenguin86> Problem: I can't get sound to work on m macbook using alsa, oss, or pulse audio.
<ader10> I'm having OpenSSH server trouble, which should have a simple solution. Please help me! http://pastebin.com/0FRQDAQN
<abhijit> ibqn, you are in ubuntu desktop edition? which version?
<ohir> imanc: 8.04 server is still supported and is solid rock. Thats why hosting companies use it
<andres_> guys can you pls help me how to bring back the network manager and bluetooth icon on the panel. i accedentally delete it. thank you
<ibqn> abhijit, I am not on ubuntu
<abhijit> ibqn, ?? then ??
<thewanderer1> imanc, if the company manages software, just find which versions of software they support
<iceroot> ohir: desktop is also still supported
<imanc> thewanderer1: I already ahd a server set up with these guys. IT was CentOS and I was stuck with Py 2.4 that broke the py app I had.  And there was no updates in teh repos and the company would not advise/support a py install from source and recommended against it.
<erUSUL> andres_: add the notification area again
<erUSUL> andres_: right click on the panel choose add to panel
<ibqn> abhijit, can you please just me the command name?
<erUSUL> abhijit: gnome-volume-control
<ohir> imanc: you though can try to convince them to allow backports in their sources list
<abhijit> ibqn, ok wait
<abhijit> ibqn, see msg by erUSUL
<imanc> hmm
<thewanderer1> imanc, I'd say go with Debian if you are feeling good with the command line
<thewanderer1> and if they offer 5.0
<Pici> ibqn: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<imanc> does debian compare to ubuntu in terms of having upto date packages?
<lnl> hello
<imanc> CentOS and RHL are horrid
<ohir> imanc: almost all basic packages that you can find in never server wersions of ubuntu are backported to 8.04
<enriq> jbl_, MasterOfDisaster, erUSUL thanks, I'll check out all ideas
<lnl> Linux..
<iceroot> imanc: debian stable packages are older then ubuntu stable packages
<imanc> hmm
<thewanderer1> imanc, but Debian Lenny is still more current than ubuntu 8.04
<lnl> I love windows7 more than linux
<DaZ> debian stable packages are older than the universe.
<imanc> lnl: sad
<iceroot> lnl: you have a support-question?
<Pici> lnl: This is a support channel, do you have a support question?
<andres_> erusul-i did it but there is no network mgr icon on the selection
<thewanderer1> imanc, up do you to decide. just browse through the repos and pick what suits you
<imanc> DaZ: probably not as old as CentOS packages. I think the OS is still 8bit
<lnl> I think windows7 is more easy to use
<erUSUL> andres_: alt + f2 run nm-applet
<iceroot> lnl: stop it
<ader10> I'm having OpenSSH server trouble, which should have a simple solution. Please help me! http://pastebin.com/0FRQDAQN
<andres_> erusul- thank you
<cablop> lnl: yes, it is, but eats moe computer than lucid
<lnl> I've just make a ubuntu in my PC
<thewanderer1> lnl, if you want an easy to use Linux with a familiar Windows touch, try Linspire - it might suit your needs and looks quite similar to win7 I think
<ader10> Guys, lnl is trolling, please stop bumping my question up by replying to him
<progre55> hi guys! what's the mode (in digits) for this kind of file perm "-rw-r-----"?
<imanc> r/w user and r for other
<iceroot> progre55: 640
<thewanderer1> progre55, 0640
<imanc> oh
<progre55> thanks
<lnl> linux is more difficult for me
<progre55> iceroot, thewanderer1: thanks )
<imanc> OK the other option I have .... ditch plesk and my hosting company will let me have Ubuntu 10.4 (yay) without CP.  It's just mail server config that is going to be a hassle
<ohir> ader10: turn on full debug in putty on your windoze and pastebin that log
<Pici> lnl: Again.  do you have an actual support question? If not, you may want to look at http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iceroot> progre55: (r)ead=4, (w)rite=2, e(x)ecutable=1  rw- = 4 +2
<lnl> OK
<lnl> forgive me
<gmariano> Anyone using tracker to index files?
<ader10> ohir: How do I turn full debug on in putty?
<Jinxed-> erUSUL if I drag the administration -> sound to the panel it gives me sound support, but not where i can just click and adjust the sound right away... it launches a full sound menu... is there a way to get the quick sound adjustment back to the panel?
<bazhang> lnl, welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thewanderer1> ader10, try with OpenSSH client first, then go for putty
<Raydiation> hi could it be that ubuntus ssh server doesnt have AllowGroups in its ssh_config?
<lnl> this is my first time using linux
<ohir> ader10: its somewhere in site config dialog
<bonez2046> my sound failed. the speaker icon at the top status bar just had - - after it instead of the sound wave symbol, it required a reboot to restore it.. Why? what process failed taking my sound with it?
<iceroot> lnl: this channel is for support-questions, if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> Jinxed-: the sound indicator in the indicator applet does that
<thewanderer1> bonez2046, pulseaudio
<lnl> OK,I get it
<faLUCE> thewanderer1: I don't know how
<lnl> I have a problem in setup program
<progre55> iceroot: oh now I got it =)
<Jinxed-> erUSUL: right you are... just missed it because of the generic icon the first couple times... thanks again
<bonez2046> thewanderer1: would the solution then be 'ps ax | grep pul[s]eaudio to find and kill and then restart the video/audio?
<erUSUL> Jinxed-: no problem
<thewanderer1> probably, or just relogin
<skumara> lnl whats the problem?
<doug73> any chemists / chemistry students around here who are confirm with structure programs like ISIS draw that are confirm with isis draw?
<thewanderer1> progre55, if you want a howto on file permissions, see http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=40627
<erUSUL> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pensfan> is there a way to block all incomming ports temporarily even from the local network?
<ader10> ohir: The log is never outputted for some reason
<trojan_spike> firewall pensfan ?
<abhijit> doug73, just for your info there is ##chemistry channel.
<pensfan> trojan_spike: is there a quick one i can throw up?
<rww> pensfan: sudo ufw enable
<ohir> ader10: also 1) use 2048bit key, I doubt pageant can cope with 4096b. 2) make sure your public key on your ubuntu is readable by sshd user
<glaucous> How do I make sure that all tmp files are saved in /dev/shm instead of /tmp? I'm sure I can link them somehow?
<CkhiKuzad> I have a lot of stuff that i need help with. 1: I need to transfer grub onto my /dev/sdb1 disk. 2: I need to do a FULL backup of my ubuntu distro. 3: I need to know how to restore my backups to my drive from a different OS on that SDB drive (Debian lenny i think.) 4: I need a guide to upgrading ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 correctly.
<progre55> thewanderer1: thanks
<ohir> ader10: there is place to fill in where log is to be _saved_. Putty do not "show" log, it writes it to disc
<trojan_spike> firestarter is the one i use pensfan
<ader10> ohir: I tried a 2048 bit key at first and used a 4096 after it didn't work (I could save putty's key as a 4096 bit one too)
<Raydiation> does ubuntu use the original openssh package?
<thewanderer1> ader10, ssh won't accept connections with a key if .ssh or authorized_keys have too loose permissions, set .ssh to 0700 and authorized_keys to 0600
<ader10> ohir: I chose to save it to c:\users\ader10\putty.log, but the file was never created
<rww> CkhiKuzad: No idea on most of those, but for (4) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<faLUCE> [15:32] <thewanderer1> faLUCE, make sure you're using the right DISPLAY settings <-- in which way ?
<ader10> thewanderer1: I'm pretty sure I did that but I'll double check right now
<ohir> ader10: have you checked [x] detailed log ?
<thewanderer1> Raydiation, there is no such thing. the original OpenSSH is now only on OpenBSD
<rww> CkhiKuzad: oops, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades , sorry
<CkhiKuzad> rww, thats the least important one. those before it are a failsafe for if the upgrade fails.
<abhijit> doug73, how to sent it?
<ader10> I don't see a detailed log option but I selected "all session output"
<Raydiation> thewanderer1: because im wondering that sshd_config was renamed to ssh_config and the manpage is missing a lot of options
<ohir> ader10: w8 a bit I need to run windoze (it will take some minute or two, windoze boots slowly in virtual box)
<rww> Raydiation: ssh_config is the configuration file for the ssh client. sshd_config is still the configuration file for the server. If you don't have that file, you likely don't have the openssh-server package installed.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Raydiation> rww: ty
<trojan_spike> ohir, hibernate it when done
<ader10> thewanderer1: permissions are fine
<ader10> I'll try connecting from a linux client
<CkhiKuzad> okidokia, let me ask again in a way that excludes the reason i am doing all of these backups.
<thewanderer1> ader10, can even try localhost
<CkhiKuzad> o.o
<CkhiKuzad> damn you xchat.
<CkhiKuzad> i didnt want to say okidokia. that was something with my autocomplete completing when i use the comma
<kryl> hi
<gb_> hello kryl
<kryl> I don't find any solution to correct this error (luks+lvm+root) : cryptsetup lvm device name does not contain a dash
<CkhiKuzad> ok, i need to do a full backup of my ubuntu distro, and i need to be able to restore all of those to my ubuntu drive if everything screws up
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, how about a low level dump of your file system?
<ohir> trojan_spike: yep. But sometimes it must be shut down.
<Oer> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<glaucous> Are there any other tmp folders except /tmp?
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, if you mean dd then i am not so sure about it. but i have  a second partition on this drive
<ohir> ader10: first do as thewanderer1 said: try to ssh you@localhost
<thewanderer1> glacious, why don't you just mount tmofs over /tmp ?
<ader10> I can get in from localhost
<thewanderer1> s/tmofs/tmpfs/
<thewanderer1> ader10, using a key?
<ohir> ader10: if it will work, your problem is with putty config
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, not about DD, i've been told it isn't the best of options. I'm using xfs here, which has it's own dump and restore utility. Perhaps there is a same utility for your FS?
<ader10> I can get in from localhost using a key
<thewanderer1> ader10, Bitvise Tunnellier is a Windows SSH client capable of using pure OpenSSH keys
<glaucous> thewanderer1, you mean tmpfs?
<ohir> ader10: ok. So run pageant first
<thewanderer1> glaucous, yes
<SaEeDIRHA> hello guys, i have ubuntu 10.04 server, i have disabled the line of SSH configuration file that shows MOTD , but still it shows me the message when i loggin , is there anyway that i can disable it ?
<ohir> ader10: add your private key to pageant
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, i use EXT2 i believe.
<glaucous> thewanderer1, like this? mount tmpfs /tmp -t tmpfs -o size=64m
<ader10> the problem isn't putty
<Oer> glaucous, yes, flash cookies ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/#SharedObjects/
<ader10> I can't connect from another linux computer either
<thewanderer1> glaucous, yeah
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, open a terminal and type mount without options. It'll show a list of all mounted file systems. The one which is mounted on / should show you a filesystem. ext2 is rather odd, so could you confirm it for me please?
<ader10> the port is open in my router, too :(
<glaucous> Oer, okay then I can use use ln to link that to tmp then?
<CkhiKuzad> ext s3r3n1t7_
<CkhiKuzad> ext3**
<ohir> ader10: do you use any firewalling on that box? If so you need to unblock ssh (port22) connections
<thewanderer1> glaucous, you can... I just always mount tmpfs over /tmp without linking - works for me
<sveinerik> Hey, I need some help. In front of me I have one Mint 9 disc and one PCLOS 2010 disc. Anyone have any say as to which one I should go for? Switching over from Windows (completely). And I know, I should've got Ubuntu, but don't have time to DL now. So, any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. Either here in the chat, or PM me, thanks :)
<glaucous> thewanderer1, but when using size=64m, will it instantly use 64m RAM, or grow like /dev/shm?
<thewanderer1> glaucous, it is max size, you don't have to specify size=  actually
<ader10> ohir: No firewalls (I'm using port 43210)
<Oer> glaucous, i think so yes, but there is more, firefox cache and so on
<ader10> Interesting
<glaucous> thewanderer1, but it's still dynamic?
<thewanderer1> yup
<trojan_spike> PCLOS>>
<trojan_spike> ??
<glaucous> Oer, aight, I'll have to look around for everything that uses cache. Did the same on Windows
<sveinerik> PcLinuxOs 2010, that is
<ader10> when I ping 192.168.1.99 it says "from 192.168.1.109 icmp_seq=2 destination host unreachable"
<glaucous> thewanderer1, Oer, thank you both. Now I have to walk the dog. :)
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, i can't find a utility like xfsdump for ext3 in a second, but in my opinion a dump of your FS is the safest way to go, especially if you have another linux based OS. They are usually able to restore those kind of backups with more ease.
<trojan_spike> never used it,, but i used mint 9 and didnt like it,, fluxbox..
<bandeira> is it possible mounting a server using ubuntu desktop version? my interests are printing and file sharing and also a counter-strike's server.
<ohir> ader10: from that second linux box you should do ssh -v you@yourbuntu
<ohir> ader10: it will show you more about why it can not connect
<CkhiKuzad> ok. to anyone in the channel. how do i do a safe dump of my hard drive in case stuff goes FUBAR?
<sveinerik> trojan_spike: fluxbox?
<cablop> how can i enable acl in ubuntu?
<ader10> ls
<ader10> oops
<ader10> facepalm.jpg
<ohir> CkhiKuzad: man dd for diskdump utility
<thewanderer1> CkhiKuzad, dd
<cablop> i was reading to add an acl parameter in fstab, but it's not workinhg, i have to manually remount partitions to enable the acl
<CkhiKuzad> \o/
<thewanderer1> cablop, did you reboot to see if it actually mounts it with acl option?
<cablop> i trid, and it didn't
<trojan_spike> yea..
<sipior> CkhiKuzad: check out partimage. it was designed for precisely that task.
<abhijit> doug73, which version of ubuntu?
<thewanderer1> cablop, then your kernel is weird
<andrzej> need some help with desktop and awn, pm plz
<CkhiKuzad> thank you sipior. something i understand. dd is something that could blam up my hard drive.
<doug73> abhijit sorry for my bad english
<ader10> http://pastebin.com/L7XSiV8q
<doug73> abhijit i am using 10.04 lucid lynx
<daedaluz> where's /boot/menu.lst?!
<CkhiKuzad> !ask | andrzej
<ubottu> andrzej: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thewanderer1> ader10, it's exactly what it says
<abhijit> doug73, first of all as suggested by seba-- in #chemistry try a software called chemdraw. also you can serch for available software in applications=>ubuntu software center
<ader10> ah, good
<daedaluz> /boot/grub/menu.lst is not there. how am I supposed to edit boot options in this distro?
<abhijit> !grub2 | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cablop> thewanderer1: or maybe i don't know how to put the acl in the fstab, do you know how? i was exhausted to look here and there in google with no much luck
<ader10> I forgot to chmod 600
<ader10> but now, what is wrong with putty
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, dd won't blame it up, but it also copies the empty space. What my google search did find is that a LVM can always make a safe and hot snapshot/copy of whatever filesystem you are using. Would it be an idea to use that?
<ohir> CkhiKuzad: /4
<ohir> oops
<doug73> i am looking for a chemistry program to draw chemical structures, this program should be compartible with the Iisis Draw format. the strutures should be imported and exported to isis draw.
<ohir> ader10: so you could connect from other linux?
<daedalus96> hey all
<ader10> ohir: yes
<thewanderer1> cablop, put it in OPTIONS column
<larryAmen> 除了linuxqq之外，有其它好用的qq客户端没？
<mick_> Afternoon folks, just a quick question if anyone can help me ... I'm in work and I have a desktop running Ubuntu 10.04. I want to be able to connect the USB wireless to our wireless router so I can access the internet without going through the firewall and I want all LAN related traffic to go through the ethernet card. Is this possible to set up in Ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, i said blam to censor myself. it meant a word that starts with f that would probably get me kickbanned from this channel for about 5 minutes.
<ader10> Aha! I can connect from putty now and I didn't change anything
<doug73> abhijit i know that there are many programs for this, but my problem is i dont know wich program is compartible to isis draw
<ohir> ader10: so follow putty path: 1) add key to pageant 2) set Connection->data->Auto-login to your username
<daedalus96> i am having issues connecting to my wireless network, when i use iwlist scan, it does not show my network...
<ader10> ohir: thewanderer1 thank you both
<ader10> I'm not sure what I changed but it works :D
<ohir> ader10: np :)
<daedalus96> except that i am connected on my laptop...
<daedalus96> in the same room
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, Ok. And the idea that i gave you?
<ohir> !cn larryAmen
<ohir> !cn | larryAmen
<ubottu> larryAmen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhijit> doug73, you search for the term 'isis' in software center there is python module for it. also you can know if any software is compatible with it or not by going on their website, contacting mailing list etc
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, i think i will use partimage.
<daedalus96> ?
<ader10> Now, what's an intimidating issue.net
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, I've read stories about it. For some it works, for some it doesn't. I think the main issue will be the ability to create a hot copy or not, which is rather vague for it.
<CkhiKuzad> well of course i am likely one of the some that it wont work.
<doug73> abhijit yes right, but these are always theretical information, i am looking for someone who tried these programs...
<abhijit> doug73, have a look in ##chemistry they are replying to you
<jmkgreen> What's the magic needed to disable IPv6 under 10.04?
<daedalus96> hello?
<sipior> doug73: windows folks were no help, then?
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, you can always try and i'm not saying you shouldn't. By all means, give it a shot. Do you have the system installed, i presume so?
<jfarhad_> i need to change linux box to hide login prompt to user and instead of it show my simple gui program
<cablop> thewanderer1: that was the problem i had it like ext3,acl defaults, i think it's where defaults is... but... now i don't know what to place instead defaults
<jfarhad_> can anyone help me?
<ohir> doug73: someone on relevant forums and channels likely tried or even still use such apps
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, i have 9.04 and debian lenny installed. i havent upgraded yet.
<thewanderer1> cablop, next to defaults like this:  ext3     defaults,acl
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, in fact, and i quote "Filesystem being backedup must be unmounted and inaccessible to other programs. ". Do you want to create a backup of the system while running or are you ok with having to boot debian to make a backup?
<thewanderer1> cablop, be sure to read `man fstab` too, voodoo is not a good method
<jfarhad_> Any expert at login process here?
<sipior> jfarhad_: easier if you just state your question directly :-)
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, i want to do it while i am in ubuntu. i plan to upgrade to 9.10 today, then 10.04 tonight between 11 and 3.
<jfarhad_> ok
<doug73> ohir i am already searching for some hints, but it seems as if there is no practical solution :-(
<jfarhad_> i need to change linux box to hide login prompt to user and instead of it show my simple gui program
<ohir> doug73: start your own solution :-)
<cablop> thewanderer1: i know, i'm not voodooing, i just a little rusted, i used fstab but years ago, now i'm getting a headache just trying to remember how to... well, what i want is how to know what is the defaults options
<cablop> how can i know what options are defaults in fstab?
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, according to the partimage site it's not going to be much use. You can't switch the FS type either, nor use an LVM with it. Hmm ... tricky situation.
<thewanderer1> cablop, defaults are undefined, I never put them there... manpage might tell you that
<daedalus96> i am having issues connecting to my wireless network, when i use iwlist scan, it does not show my network...
<thewanderer1> cablop, if in doubt, exclude defaults
<trojan_spike> is there a way to pre-configure a new basic user desktop??
<ohir> doug73: all open source software exists just because someone was in need and someone knew whats the "best" solution is
<NightKhaos> I'm having trouble with connecting to a shared printer on Windows 7 from Ubuntu. I am continiously prompted for authentrication.
<CkhiKuzad> cablop, is voodooing doing stuff that is unknown to a lot of people on the IRC while you have an understanding of it, and you still come and ask for some help?
<ohir> doug73: though its for #ubuntu-offtopic chan
<CkhiKuzad> if so, then i do that a lot
<thewanderer1> trojan_spike, see /etc/skel - files put in there get copied to user $HOME on user creation
<NightKhaos> Anyone know how to reslove this issue? Thanks.
<ohir> doug73: so look there. This is distro support channel
<hemza> where i can find full doc about GDM themes???
<andrzej> is there a way to delete the bar thats at the bottom of the screen and move the upper one to the bottom??
<DrPoO> I want to check on which device a particular directory is mounted to... how can I do this?
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, i could use my backup program i have already. i just need to know how to backup my stuff back into my system from a different OS
<Nwbi1knbi> Hello, I need to format and do a clean install of the ubuntu. Is there any way i could save all my custom configured files? I know it asks you if you want to replace them with new ones or not on a upgrade, but this is manual.  Halp!
<econdudeawesome> Hey, what is a good place to look to see dependencies for, say, openbox and chromium web browser? I am installing ubuntu minimal on a box that requires a log-in via browser (i don't know any other way to authenticate with the network)
<sipior> jfarhad_: do you mean console logins?
<CkhiKuzad> econdudeawesome, chromium is already google chrome now. you can install it from google.
<wad> Wait... what happened to grub.lst? Where do I make changes to my grub menu now?
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, what backup program is it? Does it create a file? Then i suppose you could mount your debian FS, copy it onto there, so when something goes wrong you boot that up and restore it.
<cablop> CkhiKuzad: well, then i'm not voodooing
<econdudeawesome> ClhiKuzad thanks, but that's not the question I was asking
<jfarhad_> <sipior> ya
<doug73> ohir yes i know that there are off topic channels, but there you wont get real help. sorry that i bother you with this question. i didnt know that is not allowed to ask these kinds of questions here. i am sorry.
<karlo> anybody know link where I can download driver GIGABYTE GV-R925128 (graphical driver) ?
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, its simple backup. it creates a .gz file when it does its backups
<yangzhe> s?
<CkhiKuzad> they are kept in a backup directory that i can easily copy to my second partition
<sipior> jfarhad_: you can modify the getty entries in /etc/init/tty[1-6], and use the -l switch to getty to specify that your own login program be invoked instead of /bin/login.
<karlo> anybody know link where I can download driver GIGABYTE GV-R925128 (graphical driver) ?
<CkhiKuzad> in reality, i am just being incredibly paranoid. but my CD drive is burnt out, so i cant live reinstall, i can unetbootin reinstall, but that requires more upgrades to get where i was, then restoring my backups
<CkhiKuzad> DONT MENTION USB BOOT TO ME.
<CkhiKuzad> ^^
<jfarhad_> is this approach secure?
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, no caps please
<Nwbi1knbi> Hello, I need to format and do a clean install of the ubuntu. Is there any way i could save all my custom configured files? I know it asks you if you want to replace them with new ones or not on a upgrade, but this is manual.  Halp!
<CkhiKuzad> sorry s3r3n1t7_, used them to make an intense point. not shouting
<sipior> jfarhad_: that would obviously depend on the quality of the program you replace /bin/login with.
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, you can use unetbootin to create an installer for the latest update, create a package snapshot for what you have now and reinstall every package when you're done.
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, using caps on IRC is considered to be shouting.
<alexisr> hello anyone have some experience whit dojo/dijit javascript framework and ZF ?
<trojan_spike> Nwbi1knbi, would u be best doing a back-up?
<s3r3n1t7_> alexisr, why not ask and find out?
<CkhiKuzad> i know that s3r3n1t7_, i've read the jargon file.
<alexisr> :(
<Nwbi1knbi> trojan_spike, why backup if i want a clean install
<CkhiKuzad> i need to get a unetbootin update then. its still back in the 6. stuff.
<ryan_languagelab> hi there! is anyone using emacs on a laptop with ubuntu installed?
<trojan_spike> jus askin,, sorry
<BluesKaj> Nwbi1knbi, run the live cd and install withou formatting , some of the non default apps will be missing , but their config files will still be saved , so when you reinstall the apps the previous settings will be retained
<ryan_languagelab> emacs does not seem to respect configuration changes made with syndaemon
<cc_alex> hello
<jfarhad_> my program has some action button for restart system and some services
<Nwbi1knbi> BluesKaj, i;m not interested in that, i need to format'
<Nwbi1knbi> and repartition
<BluesKaj> why format ?
<Nwbi1knbi> need to make a dualboot'
<Nwbi1knbi> with win 7
<Nwbi1knbi> have to play games
<{C}ronos> hi, mi resolution was fine at install and when i created a new user it is now to low and wont let me change it.
<jfarhad_> can every body kill my process with shortkey or somethings else so can go inside my box
<red> Anyone know of a way to hide the GTK+ window top bar (the one with the max, min, close, app name, file, edit etc) for a individual application?
<red> The new firefox would look much slicker without it :)
<BluesKaj> Nwbi1knbi, in that case  when you reinstall , make a / and a /home partition on ubuntu to save your data in /home
<sipior> red: i had heard that that change is in the works for a future release, but know little more about it
<skumara> how do i find out what are the hardware connected to my usb? any device centre?
<jfarhad_> sipior: can every body kill my process with shortkey or somethings else so can go inside my box
<thewanderer1> skumara, lsusb
<ader10> Well, this sucks! I can only ssh into my computer by using my hostname on a local network, not an IP over the internet
<ader10> and the whole reason I'm using ssh is for the internet
<Nwbi1knbi> BluesKaj, but i'll delete all partitions
<ikonia> ader10: what ip are you trying to use
<thewanderer1> jfarhad_, if anyone goes near your keyboard, they can kill your system
<ader10> 96.255.184.117
<Maddeth> ader10: you can, you need to configure port forwarding through your router
<ikonia> ader10: it's probably nothing to do with your ssh setting, more ilkey to do with networking
<sipior> jfarhad_: unlikely, but depends on how it is written. do some reading about the pluggable authentication modules (PAM), and make use of them in your work.
<ikonia> ader10: is this a home broadband/cable connection
<Sacho> ader10: Then set up your networking properly.
<ader10> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ader10: ok, the odds are you've not setup port forwarding properly
<ikonia> ader10: you know ssh is working, so the issue must be between internal/external IP forwarding
<ader10> Sacho: I've forwarded the port I'm using to the computer hosting ssh
<BluesKaj> Nwbi1knbi, I mean when you reinstall , that way you will save your data the next time
<CkhiKuzad> ok... well my entire idea became simplified now. how do i run the unetbootin binary i just downloaded?
<Nwbi1knbi> BluesKaj, there must be a way, because when ubuntu upgrades to a new version, it just know what files I've changed. And i';m talking about system configured files, not configured applications, in that case a backup would been just fine.
<ikonia> ader10: you're currently using vista ?
<Nwbi1knbi> oh
<ader10> no
<jfarhad_> sipior: thanks, I go test it
<CkhiKuzad> its just a binary file. i know i need to use chmod
<ader10> For 192.168.1.99: Destination Ports 43210 TCP Any -> 43210
<Maddeth> ader10: does your external IP change iften?
<ikonia> ader10: your client responds as vista
<ader10> Maddeth: Yes, I use a dynamic dns service
<ader10> ikonia: I set it up to do that
<Maddeth> ader10: Ah ok
<ikonia> ader10: can you please show me the output of uname -a please
<ader10> on the server?
<ikonia> whatever box you're using
<ader10> one client is Windows 7, the server is Ubuntu 10.04 (2.6.32-23-generic)
<thewanderer1> ader10, are you behind NAT?
<ader10> Yes
<ikonia> ader10: can you paste the full line please
<ader10> Linux ader10-srv 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 08:03:28 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<thewanderer1> ader10, have you setup port forwarding?
<ader10> Yes
<ikonia> ader10: either way, this isn't an ubuntu issue, as you know ssh is working on your lan
<thewanderer1> ader10, have you actually verified that it works?
<ikonia> ader10: so the problem is between your public ip/forward to your private lan
<ader10> thewanderer1: Yes, I use it all the time for other things
<thewanderer1> ader10, try ping.eu and see if it can get to your open port
<ader10> and I have used it for ssh in the past
<CkhiKuzad> well, i have just had my longest annoying problem solved.
<CkhiKuzad> thank you whoever recommended unetbootin.
<ikonia> ader10: I've just probed that ip and it's not listening on anything, meaning it's not forwarding to anthing most likley
<ader10> Hm, my ssh port is closed but my router says it's open
<andrzej> Hey, how can i move my hard drives to be shown on AWN not on the desktop ?? or maybe hide them somehow
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_, thanks for recommending unetbootin. i am downloading the 10.04 live. (not the x64)
<CkhiKuzad> timeto/quit
<econdudeawesome> Hey, what is a good place to look to see dependencies for, say, openbox and chromium web browser? I am installing ubuntu minimal on a box that requires a log-in via browser (i don't know any other way to authenticate with the network)
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, good luck! Remember to keep an eye for the FS and/or LVM.
<econdudeawesome> Or is there an all-inclusive way to install elinks on top of ubuntu minimal?
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, apt-get install elinks
<CkhiKuzad> s3r3n1t7_ i can install 10.04 on my second partition, and then copy my home over
<CkhiKuzad> anyway.
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 that would require me to have authenticated with the network--which I can't do right off unless I have a browser, so I have to have the packages handy
<ikonia> ader10: it doesn't look like it's forwarding
<thewanderer1> ader10, do you have a firewall on Ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7_> CkhiKuzad, yes you can. However, for creating a hot snapshot you would either want an LVM or an FS which can create a hot snapshot.
<ader10> thewanderer1: Not that I'm aware of
<ader10> I didn't install ufw or anything
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, you might have w3m installed
<thewanderer1> ader10, pastebin me `iptables -L`
<CkhiKuzad> yes i would s3r3n1t7_
<thewanderer1> ader10, and `netstat -tl`
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 is that a browser similar to elinks?
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, somewhat
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 does it handle cookies?
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, yup
<ader10> thewanderer1: http://pastebin.com/eRmZyRuz
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, failing that, if you have no other option there's always netcat and the HTTP protocol
<hawkI> !jdk
<ader10> thewanderer1: oops I mistyped it, it's http://pastebin.com/eRmZYRuz
<hawkI> !JDK
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 Can you give me some idea as to how that would work?
<ader10> 43210 is my ssh port
<ProjektGhost> Does anyone know how to overclock CPU in Lucid (preferably through a GUI program)?  Intel atom 230
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, what exactly? HTTP? see the protocol RFC
<econdudeawesome> netcat specficially--im not familiar with the command
<hawkI> ProjektGhost: CPU overclocking is typically done by altering jumper configs on the MB or by altering certain settings in the CMOS.
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, netcat [HOST] [PORT] and there you go
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, I hope you have elinks there
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, or links at least
<hawkI> Anyone know how to install the JDK on Ubuntu?
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, if not then you're better off copying the deb to there and installing some browser
<robotgunslinger> WLAN DRIVER PROBLEM: i have a belkin usb wifi stick with a "RTL8187B" chip, it works under ubuntu, but it uses the "RTL8187" driver instead of the B one and only does 11 M/s instead of 54 M/s. I tried installing the correct driver using ndiswrapper, and the driver installed fine, but says that the Hardware is not present. how do I fix this? thx
<thewanderer1> ader10, it's your router
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 elinks would be sufficient, but I dont think it comes with ubuntu minimal install :-D
<otswim> hi, i'm running a kubuntu live usb stick; and i'm trying to mount an external hdd to backup my files but i don't know how, i've tried almost every /dev/sdXY with X from a to c and Y from nothing to 3
<edbian> otswim, Don't just guess!  Take a look at the output of sudo fdisk -l
<slinker1> ProjektGhost: tried apt-get install eee-control ?
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, you have to get any browser on your system, I don't think you'd feel comfortable with writing HTTP requests by hand
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 it would be an experience, for sure
<edbian> otswim, What folder are you trying to mount them into?
<otswim> edbian: a freshly created one (/mnt/hdd)
<ProjektGhost> slinker1: Would that work even if I'm not an eee PC?  I've seen that, though.
<edbian> otswim, Lookin' good.
<edbian> otswim, Did sudo fdisk -l help?
<slinker1> ProjektGhost: hmm possibly what nettop you on?
<ProjektGhost> Acer Revo 1600
<otswim> i think i don't see my external disk in the output of fdisk -l
<edbian> otswim, That's probably why you can't mount it.  Are you sure it's connected?  Does it have lights and such?
<edbian> otswim, How is it connected? USB?
<otswim> edbian: it has a green light; when i plug it on a windows computer, it's detected every 10 times
<otswim> usb, yes
<edbian> otswim, It's connected every 10 times?
<ikonia> otswim: if you look in /var/log/syslog you'll probably see the usb bus resetting
<tius1234> 안녕하세요. IRC 에서 한글 사용 가능하죠? ^^
<ader10> O_o, all my ports have been closed somehow from the outside even though my router says they're open
<tius1234> 한국분들 계시면 질문이 하나 있습니다.
<thewanderer1> ader10, it's your ISP maybe?
<thewanderer1> ask them
<ader10> Most likely, but they've never done this before :(
<ader10> Thank you for the help
<otswim> edbian: right, a lot of EXT2-fs errors
<tius1234> ubuntu termianl 에서, anti-idle 을 설정할 수 있나요? 특정 서버로 telnet 접속 했을때, 접속 끊김 방지 하는 방법이요...
<otswim> edbian: on windows it works only if i plug it and unplug it a lot
<edbian> otswim, Then I suggest you do that.  have a look at the end of dmesg.  It should change everytime you plug/unplug it.
<edbian> otswim, You should probably re-format it...
<otswim> i'm used to a french keyboard, how do you do the pipe | on a qwerty one?
<hylian> man i love ubuntu. this machine boots almost 30 seconds faster than windows does.
<edbian> otswim, shift + button above enter
<edbian> hylian, Great isn't it?
<cool> hello or или привет
<tensorpudding> hello
<Lizzard88> Q: I have installed the adobe flash player plugin for firefox, but i still get the message that I need additional plugins
<otswim> edbian: button above enter is backspace :p
<Lizzard88> when trying to watch videos online (youtube)
<cool> oh who is speak russian?
<thewanderer1> otswim, no, button above RETURN is backspace
<tensorpudding> !ru | cool
<ubottu> cool: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<edbian> otswim, it's the backslash key.  I'm not sure where it is on your specific keyboard then.
<Sary> Sary: Hello Ubuntu & Welcome newcomers
<Shoruken> Hi, just had someone hack into my laptop. Where could I check a log to see the IP he logged in from?
<otswim> oh, found it
<otswim> thewanderer1: i don't have enter then :)
<thewanderer1> otswim, neither do I
<terry> Lizzard88: Which flash player did you install?
<thewanderer1> it doesn't exist :P
<cool> ok ubotty
<Lizzard88> adobe
<terry> Lizzard88: 32bit ?  or 64bit?
<Lizzard88> hmm
<tensorpudding> Shoruken: how do you know you were hacked if you didn't see the log?
<otswim> edbian: it worked now after i plugged it/unplugged it
<edbian> Shoruken, /var/log/auth.log
<otswim> or vice versa :p
<edbian> otswim, Great! :)
<otswim> but i can't fix it for further use?
<tensorpudding>  /var/log/auth.log has all login information in it
<Lizzard88> not sure, I used firefox's plugin finder service
<Shoruken> tensorpudding, actually I'm sitting here using my desktop, my laptop is in power saving mode screen is off. all the sudden it flickers on, mouse cursor is moving, he basically took control of my desktop
<Lizzard88> it didn't specify
<tensorpudding> but if you were truly hacked, it's conceivable the hacker modified that file
<edbian> otswim, Like I said.  Try re-formatting.
<Shoruken> firefox changed tabs, loaded a new website without me controlling it
<otswim> edbian, ok thanks :)
<terry> Lizzard88: Did you install 32bit Ubuntu or 64bit Ubuntu?
<Lizzard88> 32
<edbian> Shoruken, What makes you think you were hacked??
<cool> in russian irc cnannel people don't speak =(
<Shoruken> i killed internet immediately and change my user and root passwords
<tensorpudding> It sounds like you enabled remote desktop
<terry> Lizzard88: Ok then you have all 32bit applications.
<Lizzard88> right
<ubuntu> My ubuntu10.04 can't log in, who can help me?
<tensorpudding> or ssh
<terry> Lizzard88: So the flash player plubin crashes on you?  When? How?
<Shoruken> tensorpudding, i checked for ssh i have no daemon running on this computer, where could i see remote desktop?
<terry__> Why is the red exclamatory mark in my right hand corner telling yhat the update information is outdated?
<tensorpudding> Shoruken: if you didn't install ssh it can't be running.
<tensorpudding> Remote Desktop is under System -> Preferences
<edbian> terry__, Just click the update button :)
<terry__> It s showing erroe!!
<ubuntu> exit
<terry__> error
<Lizzard88> terry: youtube videos won't play, and firefox still says i need additional plugins
<terry> !flash > Lizzard88
<bihari> y0
<ubottu> Lizzard88, please see my private message
<Sary> terry: It's possible that your package manager program is having some internal conflicts
<lion_> php
<terry__> What to do?
<Sary> terry: Try these commands in the Terminal window
<Shoruken> tensorpudding, remote desktop is not enabled
<Sary> terry:  sudo apt-get update
<Shoruken> and i don't have sshd active
<astra-x> so i am getting errors reading my root "/" ext4 file system, not /home ext4 , not swap, not /boot ext3 is full, and when I "ls -alh" /, it says directories are only 4KB
<Shoruken> how can i figure out how he commandeered my laptop?
<Sary> terry:  sudo apt-get -f install
<astra-x> to say only / is reporting incorrectly
<Sary> terry: sudo apt-get autoremove
<terry__>  Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Shoruken> tensorpudding, is there a place in my logs that show remote logins?
<Sary> terry: The first one updates your software package list, the second tries to fix possibly broken packages, the last one will try to clean the system of unneeded packages.
<v2sun> Who can help me log in my 10.04 ,every friend?
<tensorpudding>  /var/auth.log has all of the information about logins
<Lizzard88> terry: "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version"
<Sary> And finally, these will try to reconfigure your software packages: sudo dpkg --configure --pending , then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JJnew> hi can anyone tell me how i stop my wireless connection disconnection and then me having to reboot my linux lucid maching to reconnet as it is getting rather irritating now rebooting all  the i time  ihave the latest drivers and gui for the connectio but still same prob ne help her would be great
<jose__> fairlosue
<vincent> you can't get on this channel if you don't use ubuntu
<Lizzard88> nvm
<terry__> arka@arka-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<terry__> arka@arka-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<terry__> arka@arka-desktop:~$
<Lizzard88> thanks terry
<v2sun> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off......Can anyone solve this?
<terry__> Now?
<FloodBot3> terry__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sary> terry: now try the update
<ader10> I found the problem to my router issues!
<thewanderer1> ader10, I somehow suspected that
<Guest57863> I get an error while printing, what can I do about it?
<thewanderer1> ader10, run Linux on your router and save yourself the trouble ^_^
<JJnew> erm lemm reword that lol
<ader10> For some /stupid/ reason, ubuntu used "auto eth0" instead of the other configuration I set up
<terry__> Can I pm u Sary?
<ader10> Why doesn't it automatically connect to the other configuration
<Sary> terry: Sure
<terry> Lizzard88: How long ago did you install the flash-player plugin?
<ader10> It even has "connect automatically" checked
<JJnew> im using linux lucid i updated the wireless drivers for my wifi network card i added a gui applet to control it and now it stays connected for about 20 mins ------ then it disconnects from the internet and wont reconnect unless i reboot the machine do you have any idea on what could be causing this or how i would fix it ?
<ader10> How can I get it to use my server configuration instead?
<ader10> stupid kde
<ader10> gnome never did this
<terry> Lizzard88: find /usr/lib/ -name libflashplayer.so -type f
<ader10> Now all my ports are open
<revarr> well I've tried everything guess XUbuntu will just stay on my computer with max brightness all the time
<revarr> it was a good run
<ader10> I also hate that I can't run kate from sudo -i
<DivineBrevity> Hi. I have an Acer Aspire 4730z and was looking for a driver for the bluetooth. It's not showing up in the device manager.
<kb9cmw> how do I use the bin file downloaded for google earth ?
<JJnew> put it in usr/bin
<kb9cmw> thanks
<iceroot> ader10: gksudo
<ader10> kdesu
<bazhang> !googleearth | kb9cmw
<ubottu> kb9cmw: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<iceroot> ader10: or learn to use vim :)
<progre55> hey guys, how to copy a whole directory using root privilages, but so that the copy preserves all the file permissions?
<ader10> I can use vim, sometimes using a gui is quicker though
<ader10> and why would I use kdesu inside a root prompt
<ader10> :P
<progre55> when I just copy it using "sudo cp -r ... " all the files belong to "root root"
<iceroot> progre55: -a  was it imo
<progre55> iceroot: thanks, I'll try that now
<maco> progre55: because you used "sudo"
<iceroot> ader10: why use a root-prompt and why use kate is the other question
<maco> progre55: if you want to preserve ownership, use "sudo cp -pr"
<Stameni> .ns identify nada204
<hpjohnson> Hi, i am having a problem with my desktop. when i right click on it, it wont show the menu. niether is it showing the icons, what should i do?
<Stameni> o god no
<progre55> iceroot: yeah, it was -a. thanks
<ader10> iceroot: because I am in kde and because I hate typing the root password over and over when the 5 minutes is usually spent researching syntax
<edbian> hpjohnson, nautilus has crashed.  Restart it with "nautilus&"
<KB1JWQ> Stameni: Time to change your password.
<ader10> might as well just sudo -i until I finish and then exit
<Stameni> jesus
<glaucous> thewanderer1, Oer, does the RAM disk dynamically SHRINK as well? Some programs for Windows did support dynamically expand as you added files, but when you removed them the RAM disk did not shrink back.
<Stameni> :)
<Stameni> hahahaha
<doktoreas> Hello everybody, anyone got an idea of this font issue with ff  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/348430/google.png ?
<thewanderer1> glaucous, I believe it does
<Stameni> KB1JWQ
<Stameni> how i do that ?
<Misterio> Stameni: /msg nickserv help set password
<glaucous> thewanderer1, great. And how do I check how much memory it is currently using (except checking the size of the disk). Since the system monitor does notice when RAM disk increases.
<edbian> glaucous, free
<edbian> glaucous, free -m
<thewanderer1> glaucous, I don't know any other way besides df -h
<Stameni> thank you
<plushy> hello everyone
<glaucous> edbian, okay to be clear.. -/+ buffer/cache is WITHOUT the RAM disk?
<glaucous> edbian, since the numbers above are the same as system monitor
<plushy> I messed up something in my ubuntu and now it won't log in, can anyone help me?
<hpjohnson> Will anyone respond?
<terry> hpjohnson: To what?
<progre55> how to create a group on a terminal?
<edbian> glaucous, Oh, I'm looking more deeply into it and I think I don't understand everything here as fully as I thought.
<progre55> addgroup?
<Stameni> <hpjohnson> Hi, i am having a problem with my desktop. when i right click on it, it wont show the menu. niether is it showing the icons, what should i do?
<orschiro> hello guys, does anyone of you know when the presentation/compiz bug in openoffice will be fixed?
<orschiro> the bug where the panel is still visible during presentation (ubuntu 10.04)
<edbian> glaucous, My ram disk right now (tmpfs under df -h) is 0% used.  My ram is 898Mb (of 1GB) used.
<terry> progre55: groupadd
<progre55> terry: thanks
<glaucous> edbian, okay
<austin> hi
<austin> every one
<edbian> glaucous, yeah.  I don't think BTW that the ram disk can change in size.  I could be wrong.  What are you running that is even using the ram disk??
<ILoveTsundere> Hey all you people
<ILoveTsundere> Hey all you people
<ILoveTsundere> Wont you listen to meee
<ILoveTsundere> I just had a patty, no ordinary patty
<ILoveTsundere> it was a patty filled with jellyfish jellyyyyyyy
<bazhang> ILoveTsundere, got a support question?
<ILoveTsundere> ah no...
<bazhang> ILoveTsundere, then please chat elsewhere
<edbian> ILoveTsundere, Then leave us alone.
<coz_> ILoveTsundere,  then please dont chat offtopci
<astra-x> Now I am getting a bug where i can only read 74g of each ext4 filesystem
<glaucous> edbian, I know that the ramdisks increases in size as you add files to it. "..but as files are copied and created, the tmpfs filesystem driver will allocate more VM and will dynamically increase"
<ader10> Is there a way to create a .deb from a previously installed package?
<JJnew> im using linux lucid i updated the wireless drivers for my wifi network card i added a gui applet to control it and now it stays connected for about 20 mins ------ then it disconnects from the internet and wont reconnect unless i reboot the machine do you have any idea on what could be causing this or how i would fix it ?
<glaucous> thewanderer1, oh, here I got my answer as well. "the tmpfs filesystem driver will dynamically shrink the size of the filesystem and free VM resources"
<plushy> bazhang: so this is not a channel to seek help with ubuntu?
<edbian> glaucous, Neat.  So you're writing a program that does this?
<terry> ader10: There is not one already?
<edbian> glaucous, That puts files there I mean?
<bazhang> plushy, sure it is. he was not seeking support
<econdudeawesome> how do I switch out gdm for lxdm?
<econdudeawesome> via commandline
<cablop> how can i see the full list of programs accross esktops?
<ader10> terry: Are you saying you know of a way?
<glaucous> edbian, no not right now. But it's great for temp files, video editing, and loading times for games. And putting whole applications on it.
<Lalon> having a problem ader10
<edbian> cablop, That are running?
<edbian> glaucous, Neat
<cablop> no, i mean the other windows opened
<edbian> cablop, ps -e ??
<cablop> but sometimes i just don't want to move from desktop to desktop to find them
<edbian> cablop, Will show all the processes on the system.
<cablop> no no, no the process list
<glaucous> edbian, used it on Windows, but it was much more limited, and had to use extra softwares. This is really great.
<Lalon> my whole screen of ubuntu 10.04 become black and after certain time horizontal lighting comes from my dark screen.. to solve the problem i had to restart my pc
<Kwpolska> econdudeawesome: you can try (from tty1) this: killall gdm; lxdm
<edbian> glaucous, Awesome! :)
<terry> ader10: I'm asking if there is already a .deb for the package you have intalled.  (If one already exists, why re-create it?)
<cablop> suppose you open two or three firefox windows but you don't remember in what virtual desktop is each one
<plushy> bazhang: oh, so I can continue? goo!
<Lalon> is it ubuntu style or a ubuntu problem
<Kwpolska> econdudeawesome: note that it will kill X
<cablop> and you want to see all desktops applications
<edbian> cablop, Look at the preferences of the window list applet
<plushy> so the login box shows up, I inpt my pwd and the screen goes black for a while and then gets back to the login screen
<ader10> terry: Oh. I created the .deb with checkinstall
<ader10> and I removed the .deb that was created and then installed
<plushy> anyone knows what may cause this? I was just installing jdk so I though it messed the $PATH but it seems okay
<progre55> how to remove a group? =)
<cdubya> Does the bug with the battery indicator show up in kubuntu?
<cablop> mmmm
<startlifes> bonjour y a til quelqu'un de français ?
<Archana> Hi, I have a problem . Title bar has vanished from all the windows. :-/
<abhijit> how to uninstall an ap from command line?
<fedele> I god a strange report from my screensaver. Every time i load it i got this report: starting KTTSD failed. How to solve it? Please help
<cablop> frustrated, it can show me the loist of all workspaces always, but i just want to see them when i want to
<coz_> Archana,  did you just enable compiz?
<edbian> Archana, gnome-panel& in a terminal.  Or restart the machine :)
<progre55> terry: how do I remove a group now? =)
<terry> ader10: Oh, ok. If that works, fine. But otherwize I think you use dpkg command with the -b or --build option, to, [I guess you'd say] build one from scratch.
<fedele> how can i do compiz on in kubuntu>?\
<cablop> what i want is, to keep just the buttons of currnet workspace windows, and to be able to see with a popup or something the other workspace windows and which worskpace is each in
<progre55> terry: oh, groupdel =)
<Archana> edbian, title bar != gnome panel
<mattias_> Hi, I installed 10.04 yesterday and it works quite well. The only thing is that while the resolution seems okay, all apps is using huge fonts etc. Anyone knows a fix?
<coz_> fedele,   first go into the system settings  Desktop effects and disable that
<Archana> coz_, Hi, I all the compiz effects work.
<revarr> hmm how do I get my hotkeys for volume to work again with XUbuntu 10.4 on my comp?
<fedele> ok
<terry> progre55: groupdel
<abhijit> Archana, add this line to your startup aps : gtk-window-decorator
<edbian> Archana, Then what is the title bar?
<Archana> coz_, Title bar was there. My dad restarted to enter windows xp.. And now, i am in ubuntu and i don't get title bar for all windows.. it starts from main menu.
<coz_> fedele,  then sudo apt-get install fusion-icon   then start up compiz with  the command  fusion-icon and that icon should show up in the system tray
<mattias_> btw I'm using ati propriotary drivers
<coz_> Archana,  did you install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fedele> ok nks but i have that
<fedele> thanks but i have ttha
<coz_> Archana,  if not install it...if it is there open it and make sure the Window decoration plugin is enabled
<fedele> *that*
<Archana> coz_, I have it. And all the rotate cube effects , expo and others.
<coz_> Archana,  is this gnome or kde?
<xxx_>      
<Archana> edbian, Title bar = the bar which has the title of the window.. which also has window controls.. :(
<Archana> edbian, are you joking me ? :(
<edbian> Archana, metacity --replace
<Archana> coz_, Gnome
<raidghost> I try to figure out where i can activate 3d accelerator in ubuntu
<coz_> Archana,  hit  alt+F2  type in    gtk-window-decorator --replace
<edbian> Archana, Many people use many different names for many different things ;)  Sometimes it's hard to tell how tech savvy a person is...
<coz_> raidghost,  system/preferences/appearance   Visual effects tab
<Archana> coz_, windows decorations is ON
<edbian> Archana, If you're using compiz take a look at the window decorations plugin in ccsm
<Archana> coz_, wait i execute that command.
<bandeira> i have a computer with remote access, but i'm not able to type on my computer. what's goin' wrong?
<Archana> edbian, it's ON
<pzn> to what group should I add an user? I need it to be able to configure eth0 IP address via ubuntu network manager
<boo_> I hope this isn't irrelevant, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a software that would allow any given person to view a database of a computer from a completely different area of the country.
<raidghost> coz_: i didnt think of the virtual effects tab
<terry> bandeira: can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<edbian> Archana, command: metacity
<raidghost> more that i want to play tuxracer without picture by picture
<Guest57863> I'm trying to figure out if my usb kernel modules are loaded, are they? http://www.pastebin.org/408546
<Archana> coz_, I have got it on all the windows. THanks
<coz_> Archana,   no problem now  open ccsm
<Archana> edbian, coz_'s cmmand has worked B-)
<edbian> Archana, Good! :)
<Archana> Archana, And?
<coz_> Archana,     then click on the window decoration plugin to get into it's settings and in the  "Command"  field  tell me what is there
<raidghost> its a unlucky card i know. ATI Technologies Inc M26 [Radeon Mobility X700 XL
<iceroot> boo_: you are searching for a database which allows remot connections from all over the world?
<Archana> coz_, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Lalon> my whole screen of ubuntu 10.04 become black and after certain time horizontal lighting comes from my dark screen.. to solve the problem i had to restart my pc
<terry> bandeira: Tell us specifically what you are trying to do and what exactly is not working for you.
<bandeira> it's a computer from my LAN.. i can access it remotely.. i can move its mouse, but i can't type.. it's all about what i'm trying to do.
<boo_> iceroot: or just the country, yes.
<coz_> Archana,  ok then it was some gltch    if this happens again come into #compiz and let me know
<iceroot> boo_: mysql, postgres
<Archana> coz_, Do you remember me ? I was the one for whom you gave your ccsm settings on the #compiz channel
<boo_> iceroot: thank you so much.
<coz_> Archana,  oh yes    still using them?
<ader10> How do I see what will be installed from a metapackage without executing an install command
<iceroot> ader10: apt-get install packagename -s
<Archana> coz_, I changed a little.
<coz_> Archana,  well of course... thats' what you are suppose to do  :)
<terry> bandeira: Still not sure about your situation but see that the keyboard is plugged in securely.  Is it on a KVM by  any chance?
<ader10> iceroot: But I already have the package installed
<Archana> coz_, Is there any other alternatives to compiz for visual effects?
<coz_> Archana,  mm you mean like another window manager???
<Lalon> how can i see my pc config in my ubuntu
<cablop> thereá an applet for that!! :)
<abhijit> Lalon, install sysinfo
<Archana> coz_, soreau helped to create a "any" on obs with transparency for all windows....
<coz_> Archana,  ok
<glaucous> How would "mount --bind /dev/shm/tmp /tmp" look like in /etc/fstab?
<Archana> coz_, and i set it too low that all windows disappeared :P . and then soreau again helped me to get that back .. hahahaha .. it was on the only admin account on this ubunut :P
<Lalon> abhijit:  how big is that file
<Archana> coz_, Yes.
<abhijit> Lalon, not much
<Archana> coz_, like ccsm
<terry> bandeira: Basically, what you are saying is that the mouse works but not the keyboard? And is that when you are at the PC's own mouse and keyboard?
<SuNk8> guys, how can I update my GRUB2 installed on a separate partition when I don't have Ubuntu installed?
<dajhorn> glaucous: Why do you want to do this?  If you mount several tmpfs points, then they all use the same memory efficiently.
<coz_> Archana,  well there are other window managers  , however.  none have the "effects"  that compiz does...they are tiling window managers like xmonad  but again  none with the kind of effects compiz has
<iceroot> ader10: apt-rdepends packagename
<coz_> Archana,  there is mutter with gnome3 coming up but even that is extremely limited and with the advent of compiz , mutter seems  childish
<Archana> SuNk8, using a ubuntu live cd?
<astrojp> What's some of the better software to use in order to make a video with music in the background, i guess you'd call it a music video..nothing too fancy...
<glaucous> dajhorn, thought it might be easier to keep track of them
<Archana> coz_, :-) thanks for the info!
<revarr> how do I get my hot keys for my acer aspire 5740 to control volume
<SuNk8> Archana, but, it is not possible to use the update-grub command as all /dev are not mounted...
<revarr> the hot keys work for everything else
<bandeira> terry: no.. just when i access it remotely.. when i'm hooking u
<glaucous> dajhorn, but I guess I could mount several instead
<erUSUL> astrojp: avidemux; openshot; pitivi ...
<bandeira> terry: no.. just when i access it remotely.. when i'm hooking it up, i can type and move
<dajhorn> glaucous: Don't do this, especially under /dev/.
<coz_> Archana,  no problem... you know where to find me and soreau when necessary :)
<coz_> be right back
<revarr> other than brightness (which shows the bar change but no effect other than a small flicker)
<terry> bandeira: What are you using to access it?  VNC?
<glaucous> dajhorn, why not? /dev/shm is the default ram drive?
<bandeira> terry:  yes.. now it's working fine!
<bandeira> :D
<SuNk8> Archana, I am running just SUSE and Fedora with GRUB2 installed using Ubuntu. I was hoping to run grub-mkconfig using the grub prompt... Can any1 please help me?
<bandeira> terry: i've just kicked it.
<dajhorn> glaucous: Not really.   Having multiple tmpfs mounts in the /etc/fstab is perfectly efficient.  You won't get any performance or management benefit from trying to use /dev/shm.
<astrojp> erUSUL: thanks.
<Archana> SuNk8, Good Luck
<dajhorn> glaucous: Having /tmp in a tmpfs can be good.  Most programs use that for temporary space by default.
<progre55> how to see the owner of a process in the process list? (ps)
<SuNk8> Archana, :-(
<glaucous> dajhorn, okay then I'll do that. Got some error when using the mount tmpfs command, hang on..
<terry> bandeira: O, good... (I think).  (I don't normally kick my computers, but....may need to try that sometime.)
<erUSUL> progre55: ps u
<dajhorn> glaucous: You won't be able to change some mounts while the system is running.   Add /tmp to the /etc/fstab file,  clean out /tmp, and reboot.
<progre55> erUSUL: no, I dont mean my own processes, but if a specific process was run by root or me
<erUSUL> progre55: ps au
<edbian> progre55, ps -e
<erUSUL> or ps -ef
<bandeira> terry: yeah! it's an old one actually.. i don't have that love for it anymore.
<terry> progre55: ps aux
<progre55> oh, thanks )
<glaucous> dajhorn, anyhow I did not get any error when mounting new tmpfs mounts. When I have added /tmp to the fstab, should I REMOVE /tmp or just clean the folder?
<terry> bandeira: Ok, well, I guess I'm just a sentimental old fool  :)
<Oins> Hi, i have a simple test script (http://pastebin.com/PnmsrZpG) at /etc/cron.hourly. For testing i tried run-parts /etc/cron.hourly but nothing happnes. any clue?
<Sary> terry__:
<dajhorn> glaucous: The /tmp directory itself must exist for the fstab to work properly.  Just delete the contents of /tmp, otherwise it will be hidden underneath the tmpfs mount and you'll waste the disk space.
<glaucous> dajhorn, okay that makes sense, thanks.
<glaucous> dajhorn, size=default, that'll set it to 50% of my RAM, correct?
<bandeira> terry: do you know if it's possible to have remote access not only locally?
<glaucous> dajhorn, or not setting size at all
<noob_69> hello
<noob_69> It is me again
<terry> bandeira: Well, that depends on your isp and your router's port forwarding capabilities etc...
<terry> bandeira: .....but in short, yes.
<Sary> noob_69: Hello & welcome back
<dajhorn> glaucous: Yes, that is the default.  You don't need to specify it, though.
<dajhorn> glaucous: Let the kernel manage it unless you've got a good reason to set it manually.
<noob_69> during an electrical storm i was using my PC, then a lighting bolt striked near my house, and had a blackout, i do not have a breaker, so my 5amp multicontact box burned
<noob_69> and no, when i try to acces internet, it wont llet
<noob_69> let me
<glaucous> dajhorn, okay great. Then I'll just write "none" below <options> in fstab?
<noob_69> it works in this tiny pink netbook
<noob_69> but not in my PC, the one it was turned on during the electrical storm
<Zetx> hello, is there any recovery of a raid when you accidentally create a new raid with the same hdd's as an old one? the new raid isn't formatted or anything so it's still got all the old data, mount is just telling me that i have the wrong fs type (b/c it hasn't been formatted)
<dajhorn> glaucous: No, use "defaults".
<glaucous> dajhorn, oh okay
<noob_69> so, is there a way to know if the internet plug is messed up?
<dajhorn> glaucous: Be cautious and precise.  A bad fstab file can make your system unbootable.
<coz_> Zetx,  if no one can help here you could also try the ## linux channel ..they have a broader base of info
<rob_p> "internet plug"  :-)
<Zetx> kk thanks
<terry> noob_69: Look at the router or the pc and see if it lights up when you plug it in.
<glaucous> dajhorn, right. Does spaces/tab matter?
<dajhorn> glaucous: No.  Use what you prefer.
<scorchgeek> I'm trying to set up a static IP address on my desktop so I can use ssh. If I try to go into the network manager applet on the panel and reset the IP, nothing happens. If I turn off the DHCP server on my router and reboot, my IP address changes to what I set, but I can't access the internet. What am I missing?
<noob_69> Ubuntu should recongnize it right away, am i right?
<thewanderer1> scorchgeek, a gateway
<RedSky32> would anyone happen know the name of this engine that this theme uses http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/127730-3.png ??
<slinker1> scorchgeek: or dns
<scorchgeek> so what do I need to do to fix it?
<terry> scorchgeek: You can leave the router's DHCP server turned on, just use an IP address that is outside the DHCP pool.
<thewanderer1> scorchgeek, can't you just add a static binding on your DHCP server?
<scorchgeek> I did that, do I need to reboot after that?
<scorchgeek> thewanderer1: that's where you set the mac address to use an ip? I read about that but my router doesn't have an option for that
<edbian> scorchgeek, If you give yourself a static IP you must also give yourself a DNS server :)
<thewanderer1> schorgeek, okay, so you need to set up DNS address and a gateway for it to work statically
<erUSUL> and gateaway
<rob_p> scorchgeek: ...and a default gateway
<scorchgeek> how do I do that
<terry> scorchgeek: But you may need to turn off the network manager and dissable it and edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<erUSUL> scorchgeek: in the ipv4 tab you can set the conf to manual and enter ip/netmask/gataway and dns
<scorchgeek> so the gateway is the address of the router right? and then I just need to put in a dns server and it should work?
<erUSUL> scorchgeek: the ipv4 tab is right clicking in network manager choosing edit connections. wired choose the correct iface
<erUSUL> correct
<Lalon> is there anything like download speed  and uploading speed showing meter in ubuntu?
<scorchgeek> right got that
<scorchgeek> ok I'll try that
<terry> scorchgeek: correct
<bazhang> Lalon, perhaps in conky if you configure it correctly
<Oins> Found the failure. The cronjob script must not end with the ending .sh. Does anyone know why?
<dajhorn> Lalon: The gnome system monitor panel can show you.
<Oins> After renaming backup.sh to backup it worked
<terry> scorchgeek: As long as the router's caching nameserver is on, you can use it's address as nameserver, (and it's usually on by default).
<Lalon> bazhang:  how to see that in gnome system monitor
<resno> Oins: i have .sh end on my cron without issue
<Oins> resno: hmm... which ubuntu version do u use?
<resno> Oins: 9.10 and 10.04
<resno> Oins: what version are you using?
<Oins> resno:  10.04 LTS 64bit
<LemensTS>  screen -dmS name /script   <--- i start script in screen    screen -X -S name kill  <--- i try to kill it like that, but it wont unless I first attach then detach from it 1 time
<econdudeawesome> How would I package elinks with an ubuntu minimal install?
<resno> Oins: i hope you already made it executable right
<robacarp> I'm trying to connect Apple Bluetooth Keyboard to 10.04. The 'new device' dialog finishes but the keyboard doesn't pair and the computer wants a pin, which I don't have.  Any ideas?
<rezolute> http://www.etsy.com/listing/51772143/antenn-aid-for-iphone-4-6-pack
<resno> robacarp: all bluetooth devices have pins. try 4 0's
<Lalon> dajhorn:  hey how to see that meter
<Oins> resno: sure. and as manuall call, it worked. but the run-parts didn't worked
<Lalon> so many nicks here
<Lalon> :s
<robacarp> yea, I tried 0000 1234 abcd etc
<econdudeawesome> How would I package elinks with an ubuntu minimal install? I won't have access to APT until I can authenticate with a network, which can only be done via browers/HTTP request on the network, and I don't know HTTP requests...
<Oins> resno: after renaming the backup.sh to backup, the script starts correctly
<dajhorn> Lalon: Add the GNOME System Monitor to your GNOME Panel with a right-click.
<rob_p> Oins: According to the manpage, "...the names must consist entirely of upper and lower case letters, digits, underscores, and hyphens."  <-- referring to the script names being run with the run-parts tool.
<Lalon> dajhorn:  okk lemem see
<Lalon> lemme
<thewanderer1> econdudeawesome, download it from packages.ubuntu.com, put it on a pendrive along with all dependencies, and install with dpkg from there
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 you rock man, I appreciate it
<rob_p> Oins: So unless you specify --regex or --lsbsysinit when you use run-parts, the name has constraints.
<Oins> rob_p: ok, so no dot is allowed, right?
<scorchgeek> I did what you suggested, and my router still shows my IP as what it was before, but ifconfig shows what I changed it to. Is this anything to be worried about?
<rob_p> Oins: According to the manpage, yup! :-)
<Oins> rob_p: without the regex para
<thewanderer1> scorchgeek, no, home routers are dumb by nature
<terry> scorchgeek: Many routers have the option to set a static IP for any particular PC.  You might want to use that option.
<scorchgeek> thewanderer1: ok great thanks
<thewanderer1> terry, he said his didn't have such one
<Oins> rob_p: strange that it works for resno ;)
<rob_p> Oins: I must admit, I didn't know that before but I was curious when you said that changing the name made a difference, so I looked it up!
<terry> scorchgeek: What you are probably seeing is a old entry.  If you reboot the router that will probably change.
<scorchgeek> all right good
<stanley_robertso> hi all .. need a small info/help .. i have installed ubuntu 9.10 and then upgraded to 10 series.. on virtual box.. When i install the GuestAddons .. and reboot.. nothing is coming/showing up .. except a blank screen. Can somebody help me ?
<Oins> rob_p: is searched about one hour for the solution of my problem. that f*k litte dot... :)
<terry> scorchgeek: The lease is still active for that PC's nic, (in other words), even though it is not using that IP address, it is still in there and reserved for it.
<philinux> o/
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, hi
<phpmyadm1n> hi#
<terry> scorchgeek: And it will stay that way until the lease time runs out.
<rob_p> Oins: Yeah, sometimes it comes down to that! At least you know now.
<Guest57863> are any of you guys having trouble installing your printer under ubuntu 10.04?
<scorchgeek> terry: ok, so that's what happened when I couldn't get it to switch back to the ip it was on before
<scorchgeek> thanks.
<abhijit> hello stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> abhijit,  can you help me.. in solving my problem ? pls
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, whats the issue?
<bonez2046> hello?
<Oins> rob_p: right :) Thanks for your help!
<glaucous> dajhorn, the mounting worked perfectly. Mounted /tmp and firefox cache
<rob_p> Oins: welcome
<flan_suse> Not sure why, but is there any reason ZSNES is not available in 64-bit? What would a 64-bit user need to do to install / use ZSNES?
<stanley_robertso> abhijit,  .. i have installed ubuntu 9.10 and then upgraded to 10 series.. on virtual box.. When i install the GuestAddons .. and reboot.. nothing is coming/showing up .. except a blank screen. Can somebody help me ?
<thewanderer1> flan_suse, ZSNES is 32-bit because it needs to emulate a different hardware architecture performing low-level memory operations
<erUSUL> flan_suse: maybe it is rddle with 32 bit assembly code ?
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, ignore the last words "can somebody help me "   :)
<terry> scorchgeek: I just use a switch and have built my own [linux] router from a PC with multiple NICs and I have a pretty nice feature-rich setup that way.
<flan_suse> thewanderer1, but Snes9x is available in 64-bit as a .deb on the repository.
<phpmyadm1n> terry: lol why
<thewanderer1> flan_suse, I guess it uses some 32-bit libs
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, i dunno what is guestaddon
<thewanderer1> I might be wrong anyway
<alan`> what changes do i have to make to make a LTSP Server work with one nic?
<flan_suse> thewanderer1, erUSUL, even if it's a 32-bit application, it requires 32-bit libraries to run, is there a way to install it regardless, on a 64-bit Ubuntu?
<phpmyadm1n> terry: what feature set can't you get using a nice and cheap broadcom embedded system?
<terry> phpmyadm1n: A lot of reasons.
<phpmyadm1n> terry: such as?
<thewanderer1> flan_suse, look for 32-bit libs in packages, like ia32-libs
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, where did you install the ubuntu .. as separate OS or on virtual box ?
<terry> phpmyadm1n: Too many to mention.
<thewanderer1> stanley_robertso, check VirtualBox site, system support and mailing lists
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, my main os
<phpmyadm1n> terry: baring in mind you can obviously run linux on most routers
<flan_suse> thewanderer1, but there is no way I can tell apt or synaptic to grab the 32-bit .deb from the repository? "zsnes" does not even show up as a search result.
<terry> phpmyadm1n: SOME routers.
<woodyjlw> can you download a mac osx image for virtualbox/
<phpmyadm1n> terry: most.
<thewanderer1> terry, what hardware setup?
<flan_suse> thewanderer1, or grabbing the i386 .deb manually is the only way to install it? (I thought there might be a trick from within the package manager on installing i386 debs.)
<thewanderer1> terry, do you know whether any dual-port NIC function as two NIC's in the system?
<sipior> woodyjlw: no, though apparently vmware fusion supports osx server, from version 2.0.
<terry> thewanderer1: What?
<astra-x> alright so has anyone solved an error with / ext4 leaking?
<sipior> astra-x: what sort of error?
<stanley_robertso> thewanderer1, i tried out .. nothing is mentioned there .. in virtualbox chat.. they are asking me to refer to ubuntu group :(
<terry> thewanderer1: Oh, well, yea, I'm sure they do.  Just edpends on the device.  I've never used one tho.
<thewanderer1> stanley_robertso, check the console in Ubuntu guest
<thewanderer1> and read X logs
<thewanderer1> terry, can you comment on the bridging performance?
<astra-x> sipior: my reported free disk space says full, yet last week it was 60G free on /, and I cannot find anymore than 29G of files
<savid> What's a good way to monitor a service to make sure it keeps running (ie, restart it if it crashes)?
<stanley_robertso> i tried to give "ctrl+alt+f1" .. so that i can try to bring up the console .. but even that is not coming up
<econdudeawesome> Does Ubuntu Server Edition come with a browser preinstalled?
<astra-x> sipior: yet /home and /boot are reported correctly
<stanley_robertso> thewanderer1, just after the initial screen .. it just goes to blank.
<sipior> astra-x: how are you getting the disk space information?
<terry> thewanderer1: It is great.  I can not explain why but every one I've installed has resulted in higher preformance.
<robacarp> I'm trying to connect Apple Bluetooth Keyboard to 10.04. The 'new device' dialog finishes but the keyboard doesn't pair and the computer wants a pin, which I don't have.  Any ideas?  I've tried all the standard pins: 0000 1234 abcd
<econdudeawesome> ah, w3m
<astra-x> sipior: want me to pastebin all my debugging?
<econdudeawesome> thats for the logs ;-)
<econdudeawesome> adios
<sipior> astra-x: please!
<astra-x> sipior: one sec
<terry> thewanderer1: I use IPcop
<thewanderer1> terry, I see. I'm on the Debian bandwagon
<glaucous> Where exactly is the flash player cache placed? Found the Macromedia folder in /home, but not sure exactly which folder the cache is.
<jpds> glaucous: /tmp ?
<jpds> glaucous: It usually creates Flash* files in there.
<terry> thewanderer1: Well, as far as linux routers, I would go with strictly a linux router distro like ipcop or smoothwall etc.
<glaucous> jpds, Oh I see, I guess the .macromedia folder is just for saved settings, cookies and so on
<econdudeawesome> where would I look to see what packages are included in the ubuntu-minimal iso?
<thewanderer1> terry, actually, smoothwall scares me away, it's so dumbed-down I prefer shorewall to it
<cheetos> kjhkjhkjh
<sudipta> what is policykit?
<astra-x> sipior: http://pastebin.ca/1904550
<Firefishe> When booting up my Asus G50V laptop, running Ubuntu 10.04, the system is caught in a power-cycle loop, and will not get to the boot loader screen.
<thewanderer1> sudipta, it is a DBUS framework for granting rights to users without using root
<jimius> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10, but how do i remove the mac theme, i'd like the old ubuntu ui back
<Firefishe> Has anyone else experienced something like this?
<thewanderer1> jimius, just change the looks in System->Preferences
<astra-x> anyone, it would be helpful is you could look at this info for ext4 / leak: http://pastebin.ca/1904550
<sipior> astra-x: you're running lvm2?
<Firefishe> Alternately, how do I reinstall grub from the live-cd?
<sudipta> <thewanderer1>is it safe to install?..........what kind of benifits do it have?
<eboyjr> Hello. Ive decided to use Ubuntu server for our small business to use as a dedicated web server. Can anyone recommend hardware to use?
<astra-x> sipior: no, this is fakeraid using dm-raid, they are bios parition on a raid0
<astra-x> i updated it with the output of mount
<astra-x> sipior: http://pastebin.ca/1904553
<littlepenguin> hi how can i start a fullscreen app on display 1 or 2 in multiview?
<thewanderer1> sudipta, it is a system framework and I believe it should already included in your Ubuntu install... it should be safe, but I see no benefits without a supporting program
<thewanderer1> sudipta, google for policykit for more info on the project
<sudipta> <thewanderer1>ok
<d3ngar> Hey there, how can I find out what applications are listening to what port on my host?
<littlepenguin> netstat -tulpen @d3ngar
<Lcawte> Where do I put fonts to be shared by all users?
<littlepenguin> /usr/share/fonts @lcawte
<Lcawte> cheers
<d3ngar> littlepenguin: thanks a bunch
<littlepenguin> np
<glaucous> Where do I place commands/scripts which should be run at shutdown?
<d3ngar> How can I now see what application that is? PID says '-'
<d3ngar> There is a Inode
<glaucous> /etc/rc.6 for shutdown, /etc/rc.0 for startup, is this correct?
<sipior> astra-x: do you happen to run windows on this box as well? does it report the same value for the dmraid array?
<astra-x> no
<Lcawte> littlepenguin: there are 3 dirs, truetype, type1 and X11, does it matter if I just drop them in /usr/share/fonts ?
<astra-x> sipior: nope only 10.04
<astra-x> sipior: i just got back from vacation and i had my box on for a week and i come bgack to this
<littlepenguin> @lcawte does not matter
<d3ngar> littlepenguin: ah, running it as root gave me all the applications that I previously didn't see
<d3ngar> Thanks
<econdudeawesome> exit
<dante123> hi all, livecd properly detects my Acer x193w and allows 1440x900 resolution.....install 10.04.....resolution works well.......run some updates and install apps.....then lose my 1440x900 resolution and it says Uknown Monitor.....please help!
<sipior> astra-x: i would say ensure that your data is safe first, and then see about recreating the array (or maybe try to recreate the filesystem first)
<sipior> astra-x: it's not clear to me at which level the problem actually resides.
<astra-x> sipior: well the data i care about is on /home, so i could just reinstall. though this seems like a bug--and i don't care for filesystem bugs on my workstations
<astra-x> sipior: could you suggest a further path of debugging?
<KB1JWQ> Stameni: You rang?
<astra-x> sipior: fsck is clean
<sipior> astra-x: we haven't actually established that the bug lies within the filesystem. fakeraid doesn't exactly have a great reputation.
<littlepenguin> someone knows how to start a fullscreen app on display 1 or on Display 2???
<Stameni> KB1JWQ, i don`t understand what are you asking me
<sipior> astra-x: if you're not planning on sharing the array across operating systems, you might consider a standard mdadm software raid device.
<dante123> how can livecd detect monitor (Acer x193w) and allow 1440x900 resolution.....but after update.....system loses its mind and won't let me go 1440x900 which is definetly supported by monitor
<totaam> littlepenguin: try devilspie
<astra-x> sipior: ubuntu 10.04 cannot boot from that easily
<Stameni> KB1JWQ: ?
<sipior> astra-x: it's certainly possible, although a bit of work. or just have a separate boot partition that isn't mirrored.
<rsouthard> does anyone know the name for the ldap deb? I tried apt-cache search ldap and dont see open-ldap or ldap.
<Lcawte> Anyway  / thing that I can use to check if I have duplicate fonts?
<sipior> astra-x: or try the fakeraid again, and see if you experience the same problem later on
<sipior> astra-x: i don't suppose anything interesting turned up in your logs?
<littlepenguin> totaam..will try takes a mom
<dante123> hi all, livecd properly detects my Acer x193w and allows 1440x900 resolution.....install 10.04.....resolution works well.......run some updates and install apps.....then lose my 1440x900 resolution and it says Uknown Monitor.....please help!
<astra-x> sipior: i am still coming through
<KB1JWQ> rsouthard: slapd?
<rsouthard> KBIJWQ: that is it. thank you
<speck> Hi every one
<speck> May i get a help
<Karthi> what is pgrep
<speck> Karthi can u help me
<Pici> !ask | speck
<ubottu> speck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tmba> anyone know if its possible to get cups to "listen" to a shared folder or email and print any new pdf's in the folder or received on a specific address?
<Pici> Karthi: pgrep is Process grep, its useful for grepping (searching) for currently running processes.
<Karthi> thanks pici
<speck> my problem is a portforwarding
<speck> I have a dificult rooter
<speck> I dont know what brand it is
<speck> AM in uk now
<speck> And i use ADSL with BT Broadband
<Kwpolska> speck: login to admin and say what brand it is.
<speck> I dont know the brand
<speck> Its 2 days ago we buy it
<speck> I log in as root
<sipior> tmba: cups won't do that itself, i don't believe, but you could certainly use inotify to fire off a command when a new file shows up in a directory. have a look at the "inotify-tools" package. obviously, you'll want to debug this extensively before committing to production (ink is expensive...)
<Kwpolska> speck: find something good in it.
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to use mkfs to format a partition rw?  I dont know how to specify the # of cylinders, the command I am trying is mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sdb2  --problem is my usb thumb drive is only 4 gigs and using 4096 makes it cry
<NarbeH> i goy No route to host when i want to send mail. (Postfix -  Mail agent: squirrelmail)
<NarbeH> got*
<JuJuBee__> If I have a cron job set, is there a log file I can check?
<Kwpolska> tucemiux: try doing it with gparted
<Karthi> what is cron? how to write it ?
<speck> I send a prt screen ok
<NarbeH> i got No route to host when i want to send mail. (Postfix -  Mail agent: squirrelmail)
<tucemiux> Kwpolska, i already know how to use gparted but im doing it using it on a live cd with no GUI
<Pici> speck: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<littlepenguin> totaam wonderfull tip..did not know of that application yet..i installed the ui for it and it only took me 2 mins to figure evertything out..
<tmba> sipior: its just for home usage... I'm having difficulty getting my ubuntu cups and windows to talk together so thought this might be an easier alternative that would last between upgrades/new installs on the laptops
<Kwpolska> tucemiux: so use cparted or how that toll was called
<tmba> sipior: thanks for inotify tips btw
<Pici> JuJuBee__: /var/log/auth.log will have an entry whenever cron kicks off a task
<NarbeH> i got No route to host when i want to send mail. (Postfix -  Mail agent: squirrelmail)
<speck> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/viewhttp://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/100720/1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png/100720/1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<Kwpolska> tucemiux: try cfdisk
<speck> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/viewhttp://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/100720/1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png/100720/1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<Kwpolska> speck: give more humanish link, please
<^peanut^> speck: what is that link for?
<speck> Sorry
<speck> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/100720/1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<^peanut^> speck: I see the image
<stefano> office
<^peanut^> speck: please ask your question
<stefano> office 2010
<Sary> speck: use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<^peanut^> stefano: please ask your question.
<speck> I cant open a port for a Deluge
<Kwpolska> ^peanut^: he don't know how to forward ports
<NarbeH> i got No route to host when i want to send mail. (Postfix -  Mail agent: squirrelmail)
<speck> And my client is cant download to the torrent site
<lclaudio_> oi
<speck> this is it
<jpds> NarbeH: Try #ubuntu-server
<NarbeH> jpds: thq
<lclaudio_> oi
<^peanut^> Kwpolska: firewall ports? or ssh port forwarding?
<Kwpolska> router ones
<^peanut^> Kwpolska: ah...
<speck> How can i start
<perlsyntax> how do i put mp3 on my ipod in ubuntu?
<terry> What is Debian?
<^peanut^> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<perlsyntax> My ipod is in the usb port
<terry> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<terry> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<perlsyntax> i hope someone knows.
<terry> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<terry> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<sipior> terry: try "/msg ubottu !<whatever>"
<terry> Why?
<xangua> terry: please stop playing with the bot
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: Have you tried running rhythmbox when your ipod is connected?
<sipior> terry: so you don't clutter up everyone else's terminal :-)
<terry> So I pm it?
<perlsyntax> not yet
<JuJuBee__> Pici : checked there and there is no sign of my cron running
<terry> So I pm  the bot?
<sipior> terry: indeed.
<iflema> terry http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<speck> So somebody can show my how can i poen one port pls
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: did you not get a popup window asking if you wanted to open any application... kinda like in windows when you plug in a usb device
<perlsyntax> yes i do
<terry> !peanutbutter
<speck> SOmebody can help to me in a skype to open one port in my roter?
<terry> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<^peanut^> !ot | speck
<ubottu> speck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perlsyntax> that all i do
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: did you open rhythmbox?
<Pici> terry: please see the private message that I sent you.
<countley> hello
<perlsyntax> yes i did open it
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: cool ok, do you see your ipod listed on the left (sort of like itunes in away).
<karma_police> anyone use boxee with 10.04?
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: if not, try unplugging the ipod, then plugging it back in.
<perlsyntax> do i put them in the play list
<^peanut^> karma_police: yes, it works great for me
<cablop> did anybody used aTunes in ubuntu?
<astra-x> sipior: i posted the error on the forums, thanks for the help. the link is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9613101
<karma_police> it crashes whenever i try to watch a vid with me.. i'm running 64 bit
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: so you see your ipod listed in rhythmbox I take it?, if so, you can now copy from your ipod to your computer, or from computer to ipod.
<s3con6s> hello there
<sipior> astra-x: good luck, hope you get it resolved quickly.
<^peanut^> karma_police: you may need to check the boxee forums. 64bit is still really buggy.
<cablop> wehat's the best thing to run windows games in l,inux? wine?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that i new to ipod with linux.
<erkan^> I have a printer (HP Officejet 6300 series All-in-One). I have a bluetooth between computer and printer. The printer works well. Only the computer can not connect the scanner to make. Can anyone help me?
<rkhshm> what is the difference between.. 1) sudo dpkg-buildpacakage ; 2) dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot ?
<astra-x> sipior: me too :) thanks again
<erkan^> :(
<karma_police> everything seems buggy in 84 bit lately :(
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: just like in windows, drag and drop
<^peanut^> karma_police: have you tried boxee with ubuntu 9.10?
<sipior> cablop: honestly? if you're serious about gaming, you'll just want to save yourself a lot of grief and dual-boot. wine does run a fair number of games, though, so do check it out if you're curious.
<perlsyntax> So your saying put in my ipod file brower
<^peanut^> karma_police: have you tried boxee with ubuntu 9.10? 32bit
<karma_police> no.. just now decided to try boxee.. i am running 10.04 64 bit
<s3con6s> hello
<cablop> i just want to be able to game for a few time until i buy a new computer, jst willing to gam a few
<richard_> f
<Mithos> where can i find the kernel config file .config?
<karma_police> i was wanting something to watch netflix streaming on but i guess i am still sol
<richard_> how update my system?
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: open rhythmbox, it's like itunes. then select (click) your ipod in rhythmbox, and choose the music you want to copy. or click the "music" link on the left in rhythmbox and choose and drag and drop the music you want to your ipod.
<speck> hi all
<pankaj> hi
<perlsyntax> thanks
<speck> Hi all
<^peanut^> karma_police: ah ok. Yea, your best bet is to check the boxee forums for 64bit issues within ubuntu
<speck> May i get one more time the adress pls
<adnan> please add drupal api to repos
<adnan> documantation
<speck> The offline topic
<Pici> speck: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cablop> mmmm why fstab uses uuid now? my fstab is the default one, but ubuntu mixed some /dev/sd* references with uuid references... it seems well, weird
<^peanut^> cablop: you can check out http://www.cedega.com//, though it's not free... so wine would be really... your only option. or, run a windows VM within linux.
<abhijit> hello all!!! I am trying irssi :)
<cablop> cedega...
<^peanut^> cablop: this may help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<cablop> well, if i have to pay to cedega... i think i'll pay for a full windows... lol
<prabs> hi when i start virtualbox its showing this error what to do """VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (rc=-1908)
<prabs> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing
<prabs> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<prabs> as root. Users of Ubuntu or Fedora should install the DKMS package at first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary."""
<FloodBot3> prabs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^peanut^> !paste | prabs
<ubottu> prabs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<^peanut^> prabs: did you run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup?
<^peanut^> prabs: this builds the proper kernel driver for your running kernel so that virtual box can run.
<prabs> i search it  but i cant find it in synaptic manager
<prabs> where can i find  vboxdrv
<cablop> well, that sounds nice, ^peanut^ the question now is how caqn i set labels to partitions in linux?
<^peanut^> prabs: I just showed you the path, so does the error you get. the error explains what you need to do.
<secretaria> can someone help configuring a printer? need help :(
<prabs> ya it says to install vboxdev but i can find it
<erkan^> I have a printer (HP Officejet 6300 series All-in-One). I have a bluetooth between computer and printer. The printer works well. Only the computer can not connect the scanner to make. Can anyone help me?
<bebo> hi to all
<^peanut^> prabs: you need to run from a terminal /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<^peanut^> prabs: run.  sudo ./etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<bebo> it ubnutu 64 bit thats amd 64 bit
<erkan^> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TEXSfTvjgRI/AAAAAAAAAjA/3iyfjAdIhfQ/Schermafdruk.png
<prabs> when i run that on terminal i got this (* Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<prabs> )
<iceroot> bebo: the 64bit version from ubuntu is for amd64, yes
<prabs> what to do
<iceroot> bebo: which does not mean that intel 64bit cpus are not supported
<^peanut^> prabs: so adding "setup" at the end of vboxdrv error'd?
<bebo> hoe i can request ubnutu amd 64 bit
<bebo> how
<iceroot> !download | bebo
<perlsyntax> it not let me put it in my ipod.
<ubottu> bebo: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<powr-toc> Has anyone bought a new laptop recently which they've put Ubuntu on and would recommend?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<prabs> yes
<bebo> ok
<bebo> thanks to all
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: hmm, I'm not sure what's next perlsyntax.
<iceroot> powr-toc: that question is to general
<perlsyntax> i try to put them in my ipod file brower
<iceroot> !ipod | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<^peanut^> prabs: let me check
<^peanut^> iceroot: nice, ty
<prabs> k
<powr-toc> iceroot: It's not, the question is fine... it's only too general to my needs... firstly I want to know has anyone bought a recent laptop and had a good experience
<cablop> how can i set labels to partitions in ubuntu?
<iceroot> powr-toc: ##hardware
<powr-toc> iceroot: cheers
<^peanut^> cablop: check out - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<JuJuBee__> Trying to figure out why a cron stopped working after recent upgrade...  When I try to run it and check ps auxww | grep -i cron I see http://pastie.org/1052292
<jcdyer> Is there a way to re-route middleware, so that process_response or process_exception resubmits its request to the view?
<jcdyer> Oops.  Wrong room.  Sorry all
<secretaria> I can install the printer ok, no errors, but when I try to print it gives an error saying "the remote host didn't acept the job... anyone can help?
<Sary> ;)
<cablop> ^peanut^: no i don't want uuids i want labels, theyé human readable and don't change if i need to resize modify poartitions
<Sary> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gizmobay> I got some spam on skype that shows up under events. I select them all and then delete selected events. When I restart Skype, they come right back.
<noric> I am looking for software which render a flattened version of a graph (dots and lines, not a chart).  I want to input a list of adjacencies and have the program figure out how to draw it so that it's flat.
<gizmobay> How can you delete them permanently
<^peanut^> cablop: did you read down where it talks about renaming a usb drive. the steps there are the same for adding label to a harddrive partition. You can use gparted to rename/relabel.
<iceroot> gizmobay: ##skype
<gizmobay> okay
<strange> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<strange> how do i move jaunty buttons to the right
<secretaria> Sary, I can install, but once I try to print it can't connect with the host for some reason I cant figure...
<Mithos> strange:  you mean lucid?
<strange> yeah that one :)
<strange> i keep mixing them up
<Mithos> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Mithos> er wrong
<strange> thats what i tired hehe
<Mithos> i forget the trigger...
<jcdyer> Is there a way to reroute middleware so that under certain conditions, process_exception will re-send its request?
<strange> tried*
<strangeseraph> hihi
<gizmobay> noone is on the skype chanel?
<strange> skype isnt opensource freenode channels are mainly for opensource stuff
<jpds> strange: There's a ##windows channel..
<strange> exemption to prove the rule
<Sary> secretautria: i am trying to find something about that issue
<Pici> !controls | strange anyway...
<ubottu> strange anyway...: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<cablop> ^peanut^: sorry i didnt see that part, cause the title says uuids :P
<^peanut^> cablop: np
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<grendal_prime> hey has anyone set up nagios3 on 10.04
<Guest57863> is there anybody here who doesn't have trouble printing using the new ubuntu lucid?
<grendal_prime> i cannot figure out what the hell is wrong with the permissions on the cgi dir...or ..well where the cgi dir is for that matter
<noric> I am looking for a program which will draw graphs.  Not charts, but dots-and-lines graphs.  Specifically, I want the program to design the layout, whereas a program like Visio or dia requires you to do layout yourself.
<trism> noric: you can with graphviz
 * gizmobay is away: Gone away for now
<noric> trism, ty will try!
<skar> hi, using lucid amd64 and i can't disable tap to click using synclient. any ideas on how to do it?
 * gizmobay is back.
<violinappren> skar: did you check system > preferences > mouse ?
<Sary> andrenascimento: nothing relate to your issue
<ouned> hi. I have a problem with my nautilus file manager because i cant usw usb disks, usb sticks other partitions anymore Oo. "Not Authorized"
<andrenascimento> Sary,  thanks for the effort, turning the printer on and off seems to do the trick
<andrenascimento> sorry to bother u, and thanks for the help
<skar> violinappren: no trackpad tabm only general and accessibility tab there
<Sary> andrenascimento: Oh that was easy ;)
<Sary> andrenascimento: np at all
<allonor> Hi, I had plugged an infected usb stick into my ubuntu, I'm not running wine or other things like that, is there a way my computer can be infected?
<violinappren> skar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Troubleshooting
<thewanderer1> allonor, unless you run any programs from it, no
<allonor> thewanderer1,  I didn't run any programs from it, but I'm afraid there is an autorun....
<sllide> every time i use my joystick in a app the terminal just shouts segmentation error
<violinappren> allonor: no, windows executables (including viruses) don't run on gnu/linux (including ubuntu)
<thewanderer1> allonor, does your Ubuntu have autorun enabled?
<sllide> how do i fix this?
<thewanderer1> violinappren, don't forget the Linux malware
<allonor> thewanderer1,  I have checked the ubuntu community docs but sincerely they are not very clear..
<sllide> it started happening after the last update
<thewanderer1> allonor, then presumably you don't have autorun enabled...
<allonor> violinappren,  They run, under wine.
<violinappren> thewanderer1: provided that they actually exist
<allonor> thewanderer1,  How can I check that?
<allonor> thewanderer1,  I'm a beginner.
<thewanderer1> violinappren, one ate my mail server...
<violinappren> allonor: you mentioned you don't have wine, didn't you?
<allonor> violinappren,  Yes...
<violinappren> allonor: how would they run if you don't have wine?
<FREECAN> Question how do you configure a Huawei E162G USB Modem to work with Lucid
<Sary> Why My Ubuntu is Faster than Windows 7 ?
 * gizmobay is away: Gone away for now
<thewanderer1> violinappren, I run on orange juice all day
<allonor> violinappren,  did you refer only to my case?
<allonor> violinappren,  In my case yes, they don't run.
<DaZ> Sary: because you don't know how to use windows 7 >:
<thewanderer1> Sary, if you are worried, turn off a few CPU cores and spam your hard drive with trash to restore the original Windows-like experience
<allonor> violinappren,  So I think there's nothing to worry about..
<allonor> violinappren,  Thanks and excuse me.
<Sary> DaZ: Whats that have to do with running fast !
<DaZ> Sary: nothing, but with pretty much with windows running slow :3
<CkhiKuzad> hey #ubuntu people, is there a workaround while i am in a unetbootin boot of ubuntu 10.04 to make it not want to unmount EVERYTHING before it installs?
<Sary> i boot my Ubuntu in 30 Seconds , never Seen a blue screen ;)
<DouglasK> In 10.04's Keyboard Shortcuts, there's some actions I'd like to map to media keys on my keyboard.  When I click on the target action and see new shortcut, then press the media key, nothing happens.  any ideas on how I can get X to recognize those keypresses?
<^peanut^> chhiKzad: what exactly is it trying to mount?
<DaZ> Sary: i boot my system once a week, so i don't really care
<noric> DouglasK, I'd start by seeing if compizsettings manager recognizes the media keys.
<DaZ> and i haven't seen  blues creen since windows xp either :f
<violinappren> CkhiKuzad: to modify disk layout and paritions, the whole disk needs to be umounted , you can switch to a virtual terminal and mount disks manually
<Guest61061> can anyone here use a bluetooth headset(nokia bh102) in lucid?
<noric> DouglasK, compizconfig-settings-manager
<DouglasK> noric, thanks, will do as soon as I get home to they keyboard.  :-)
<Sary> DaZ:  i really dont remember when was the last time i restart My Ubuntu ;)
<CkhiKuzad> ^peanut^, its trying to unmount /dev/sda (which sda1 is where its booted from, and sda3)
<noric> DouglasK, the keyboard shortcut manager is basically a weak-sauce version of compiz settings manager.
<Jinxed-> How do you make an interface for each vlan you are connected to?
<Sary> DaZ:  you can google it ;)
<thewanderer1> Guest61061, using non-A2DP headsets is not possible with a PC at all
<DaZ> Sary: google what?
<noric> DouglasK, I've found that settings in the compiz manager override those in the keyboard shortcuts UI.
<DaZ> your uptime? >:
<^peanut^> CkhiKuzad. Odd. did you use unetbootin to install ubuntu?
<Sary> Da google ' Windows blue screen
<Pici> !google | Sary
<ubottu> Sary: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bastid_raZor> Sary: type uptime in a terminal
<sideone> [Google] #1 sary: a suffix array library and tools ( http://sary.sourceforge.net/ )
<sideone> [Google] Desc: Mar 30, 2005 ... sary is a suffix array library and tools. It provides fast full-text search facilities for text files on the order of 10 to 100 MB using a ...
<noric> DouglasK, compiz is built of lots of plugins.  You want to start with the "Commands" plugin.
<bvl> thewanderer1, thanx mine is a non-A2DP
<DouglasK> noric, good to know.  some examples are the zoom in / zoom out keys.
<CkhiKuzad> ^peanut^, i used unetbootin to get the live boot.
<Sary> Dam bot , i meant Daz
<DouglasK> Noric, makes sense.  I really appreciate the pointer.  Normally I'm pretty good with such things.
<noric> Np : - ) someone told me about compiz, just passing it on.
<^peanut^> CkhiKuzad: ok, and so when you boot from the usb, during boot it is trying to unmount /dev/sda? or remount it to read/write?
<Pici> Sary: You still shouln't just tell people to 'google it' when they ask a question.
<Sary> compiz is amazing tool
<DaZ> Sary: windows does bsod nowadays mostly because of the fauly hardware, theres ~90% of the computers running it, so yes, bsods are pretty common, still booting time is really irrelevant
<bogdanpistol> hello mihai
<Sary> Pici: no one asked a Question
<DaZ> and i'm going to end this right here, before they'll kick us to #-offtopic :3
<Sary> DaZ: Good for you ;)
<{Millennium}> Hello every one
<Denis> "could not update ~/.ICEauthority"; chowned user:user & chmoded 777 ~/.ICEauthority, didn't help. 10.04
<violinappren> !hi | {Millennium}
<ubottu> {Millennium}: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DaZ> hello {Millennium}
<Sary> Milllennium: hello
<Quimby> I have a question: My ubuntu install is somehow messed up. Whenever I boot in ubuntu, it continually loops the startup jingle and flashes the capslock light. Mouse doesn't work either. I can't go into safemode and I can't even boot from a liveCD now, and it does the exact same. What in the world could be wrong?
<thewanderer1> Quimby, check if your computer RAM is fine
<Kwpolska> Quimby: there are no safemode
<Kwpolska> and you probably have some issues with disk/etc
<DaZ> Quimby: you mean the livecd also crashes?
<Sary> Quimby: How did you install it
<{Millennium}> I have migrated from Windows to Ubuntu 10.04 it that bad :D
<violinappren> Quimby: the flashing keyboard LEDs mean a kernel crash
<Quimby> Yeah LiveCD also crashes.. I installed it from a LiveCD.
<Quimby> And I have no trouble with anything in Win7
<violinappren> Quimby: did you recently add or remove hardware?
<Quimby> Nope.
<Beyecixramd> where is /boot/brun/menu.lst in Lucid?
<Sary> Millennium: you tell us about it ;)
<Beyecixramd> grub*
<Sary> Beyecixramd: Welcome Back ;)
<violinappren> Quimby: try pressing escape while ubuntu boots to see the boot messages
<Beyecixramd> Sary: hi :D
<Jinxed-> !tftp
<thewanderer1> Beyecixramd, try /boot/grub/grub.conf
 * gizmobay is back.
<{Millennium}> i mesed up somthing and have no spell chenking
<Quimby> I guess I could do that.
<Beyecixramd> thewanderer1: that doesn't eist
<Beyecixramd> exist*
<aeon-ltd> Beyecixramd: if your using grub2 its grub.cfg now
<Quimby> I'll be back probably.
<Beyecixramd> aeon-ltd: grub.cfg states not to edit that file, plus where is the old syntax?
<Jinxed-> im trying to backup a cisco config and need a tftp server... what is the easiest way to do this in 10.04? I already added tftpd but dont' see an application anywhere
<{Millennium}> could i have spellchek for two leangluages at the same time in Ubuntu?
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, you're not supposed to see anything... get down to the console
<Denis> People plz help me: I get the error message "Could not update /home/denis/.ICEauthority" at each boot up of 10.04. Faced this problem after an update..
<Denis> I chmoded the file to 777, didn't help
<violinappren> {Millennium}: yes but it's up to individual applications to let you select the language
<aeon-ltd> Beyecixramd: its been changed since grub2 :), you shouldn't edit that file its supposedly more automagic now and you shouldn't need to add kernels etc
<Beyecixramd> aeon-ltd: well i want to add stuff to the kernle line
<Beyecixramd> aeon-ltd: kernel*
<Jinxed-> thewanderer1: what do you mean? i have only ever used a tftp app in windows in it was gui
<{Millennium}> Violinappren: in lenguage settings ?
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, I see, that's going to be a problem for you then :P
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, I don't think we have graphical tftp server in Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Beyecixramd: feel free, but when a kernel update happens you may have to re append or whenever you run grub-update
<violinappren> Denis:  sudo chmod denis:denis /home/denis/.ICEauthority
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, you can find tftpd config in /etc/default/
<Beyecixramd> aeon-ltd: u.u'''' good ol' GRUB legacy
<violinappren> {Millennium}: no it's not global, it's up to individual applications
<Guest57863> is installing a printer easy with the new ubuntu lucid?
<DaZ> Guest57863: not if it's not supported.
<Beyecixramd> Guest57863: HP printers are detected automagically. The rest of the printers... meh...
<Jinxed-> thewanderer1: ... i didn't see anything in there that would be the config
<Denis> violinappren: chomd denis:denis didn't help either
<Guest57863> hey, I have an HP printer
<Jinxed-> thewanderer1: I have tftpd installed
<Guest57863> but it is not detected, Beyecixramd
<violinappren> Denis: did you sudo ?
<Denis> yes, of course
<violinappren> Denis: ls -al .ICEauthority
<violinappren> and paste the resulting line
<Beyecixramd> Guest57863: okay, close your program you want to print with, plug in your printer and open your program again
<Beyecixramd> Guest57863: in the printing dialog, your printer should appear
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, try it with tftpd-hpa
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, remove tftpd and go for tftpd-hpa
<thewanderer1> Jinxed-, then you'll find a config file for it in /etc/defaults
<{Millennium}> violinappren: what kind of  individual applications?
<Guest57863> where is this printing dialog? I get an "error with printing window" members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/error.gif Beyecixramd
<{Millennium}> where i can find them ;D
<Brack10> hey so I set my sysklogd init.d script to run "-r -m0", but when I use ps, it shows /sbin/syslogd -u syslog...does that mean it's not running with the args I tell it to?
<violinappren> {Millennium}: applications that support spell checking, like pidgin or abiword
<Beyecixramd> Guest57863: depends on your program
<{Millennium}> violinappren: thanks
<Guest57863> Beyecixramd, how can you detect your printer?
<Necko> hello!
<Guest57863> hi Necko!
<violinappren> !hi | Necko
<ubottu> Necko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Necko> hablan español?
<Sary> !printer
<figure002> hello. does anyone know what's causing the high cpu usage on some computers when a website with flash is visited on ubuntu lucid?
<Guest57863> !espagnol
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Necko> talk spanish?
<violinappren> !es | Necko
<ubottu> Necko: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Necko> ok thks
<violinappren> Denis: just rm the file
<Denis> violinappren: done that, didn't help
<Guest57863> Sary except with the new version of ubuntu printing doesn't work anymore
<Jinxed-> thewanderer1: ok, i edited the config file, how do i start it?
<Sary> Guest57863: it did with maine
<Sary> An Hp printer
<^peanut^> Denis: are the permissions for your home dir correct? what does ls -al /home show for your home dir?
<Denis> wait a min please
<^peanut^> Denis: ok
<Sary> Guest57863: Turn off your printer , plug it in then try printing
<Denis1> ls -al /home says: drwxr-xr-x 48 root root 4096 2010-07-20 17:24 denis
<^peanut^> Denis: ok so that needs to change. can you run "sudo chown -R denis:denis /home/denis
<abhijit> hi
<^peanut^> Denis1: ok so that needs to change. can you run "sudo chown -R denis:denis /home/denis
<Denis1> access denied from /home/denis/.gfvs
<cablop> i need to exclude two disks from the computer view in nautilus
<Guest57863> Sary? I get this weird error: warning: Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed.
<Guest57863> error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<cablop> i don't want for anybody to access them no matter what
<Denis1> i'll reboot now
<cablop> why? thy're running a virtual windows, and i don't want to access a disk from two systems at the same time
<jpds> cablop: chmod 0700 them.
 * gizmobay is away: Gone away for now
<jpds> !away > gizmobay
<ubottu> gizmobay, please see my private message
<cablop> jpds, yes i thought that, but if i do, then i can't access them too...
<jpds> cablop: Not if chown them to yourself.
<cablop> i thought to give permissions to them, but i was worried that i can mount them just with a clic
 * gizmobay is back.
<cablop> right... i can chwon it to me...
<{Millennium}> any one what help to one newbe (me) :D
<cablop> and how can i make then hiden in the nautil;us view?
<^peanut^> !ask | |Millennium|
<ubottu> |Millennium|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> www.itv-f1.com
<ikonia> oops
<cablop> cause if i can acces i can open them by mistake, or anybody using my session, as i think they'll do to use that windows
<ikonia> stupid cut and paste
<^peanut^> lol
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^peanut^> oops
<cablop> jpds: how to hide them?
<Denis1> ^peanut^: Allrighty! Thanks, that solved the problem! Wonder now what caused that spontaneous change of  ownership...
<Sary> Guest57863: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<^peanut^> Denis1: using sudo by mistake
<erUSUL> Denis1: using a graphical app with sudo instead of gksudo
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<ubuntu-usr> i need to restore original partition. i have image made by partimage but it can't recreate partitions, only recovers the data. my problem is original partition is lost. i didn't found any partitioning tool for linux which is able to create new partition in bytes. At http://kyrol.cba.pl/5620/ is show on last screen how much bytes should have 1st partition on disk. in case i'll made 1-byte mistake i can't run recovery program from th
<ubuntu-usr> is partition (my notebook acer extensa 5620)
<FloodBot3> ubuntu-usr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Denis1> Ah, I see
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Guest57863> Sary, it says on that page to unplug the USB printer cable, but I still have a LPT1 printer cable
<Denis1> Thanks, guys!
<^peanut^> Denis1: your welcome
<{Millennium}> I have a problem - when I close my Google Chrome whit "X" and after that I start it again my Ubuntu 10.04 logs me out. Any one have any ideas what can be wrong?
 * gizmobay is away: Gone away for now
<{Millennium}> anyone comes from Bulgaria ?
<xangua> {Millennium}: I do not, have you tried chromium instead of chrome¿¿
<sebsebseb> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Guest57863> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mdw11> Hi people, I'm trying to upgrade an Ubuntu distro, but it can't find the .debs >.< Is there anything I can do?
<mdw11> http://pastie.textmate.org/1052383
<Roasted_> In Windows when you go to start - run - \\server, you can see folders and printers. In Ubuntu when I go smb://server, I see folders - not printers. Is there any way I could see printers there?
<ubuntu-usr> who is able to help me to create partition exactly sized10485760000 bytes in any ubuntu-partitioning tool?
<{Millennium}> xangua: I had instaled firefox befor chrome but it messed up and then I instaled chrome
<Sary> mdw11: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sharperguy> Does ubuntu 10.04 still have a "guest session"? I found that pretty useful before but now I can't seem to access it.
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr: maybe impossible; partitions round to hard disk cilinder boundaries
<mdw11> Sary: this is what I was following
<cablop> this is stupid... no way to hide custom partitions, but anyway, if someone is interested i'll give a try to this option... to set the partitions in fstab with a place not in media and then noauto option then they won't show in nautilus... i wonder if that solve that for kde too, but it's worth a try
<fablinix> sharperguy: I have an item under the power menu in the top corner labeled Guest Session, haven't tried it though, but it seems to exist
<somaunn_> hello everyone
<ubuntu-usr> erUSUL, but gparted operates in megabytes. isn't any other tool which uses bytes?
<Brack10> hey so I set my sysklogd init.d script to run "-r -m0", but when I use ps, it shows /sbin/syslogd -u syslog...does that mean it's not running with the args I tell it to?
<somaunn_> i have a problem with my lucid Lamp server
<sharperguy> fablinix, Hmm. I'm using UNR. I tried all the different user switch applets and none of them show a guest session.
<somaunn_> can someone help ?
<resno> whats your problem somaunn_
<mdw11> eurgh
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr: yes you can tell the tools what size you want (even in bytes) but they will round up that to the nearest clilinder boundaries no matter what and you will get a partition close but not exactly the size you wanted
<mdw11> so what are you supposed to do if apt-get can't find the deb files for an upgrade?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: For best allignment your partitions should start at a megabyte boundry, and there's nothing wrong with having a partition that is slightly larger than the filesystem it holds.
<ubuntu-usr> erUSUL, maybe any unit converter at web is able to help resolve my problem?
<mdw11> am I forever stuck on an old version of ubuntu, short of a clean install>
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr: i do not know what your problem is...
<mdw11> http://pastie.textmate.org/1052383
<somaunn_> resno, i've installed everything but cannot get php5-yaz installed at all
<mdw11> Ubuntu failing at finding the right debs >.<
<Jordan_U> mdw11: Try switching to the main mirror in System > Administration > Software Sources.
<fablinix> sharperguy: try running /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch
<kampret> how  bout backtrack 4 messenger to use?...like gyachi ..?
<ubuntu-usr> erUSUL, i removed recovery partition in acer laptop. backup was made in partimage but this app only recovers data, not disk structure. see http://kyrol.cba.pl/5620/
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<resno> somaunn_: i just found this, maybe it can help you http://code.google.com/p/list8d/wiki/UbuntuInstallationStepByStep
<Pici> mdw11: Please select a different mirror and try again.
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr: make a partition slightly bigger that will be enough afaik
<sharperguy> fablinix, Got no such file or directory. gdm/guest-session directory isn't there either
<Pici> mdw11: You can find that in System>Administration>Software Sources
<mdw11> Pici: ok
<fablinix> sharperguy: ok, maybe it isn't included in the netbook edition? try installing gdm-guest-session from the software center
<ubuntu-usr> erUSUL, but i must additionaly use some binary file which recreates boot sector if size is wrong my mission fails
<jawa_> hello
<jshriver> hello
<Failican> do evolution work with hotmail accounts?
<sharperguy> fablinix, Ok done that. Tried running it again from the command line and got an error. Should I relog?
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr: ? i do not understand? you say that partimage can not restore the partition unless the partition is exactly the old size ?
<jshriver> Anyone know if it's possible to do a bare install of Ubuntu, or anyone recommend a lightweight distro?
<jawa_> goth
<jshriver> s/bare/minimal  no X, etc
<erUSUL> !minimal | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jawa_> is there polish people?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: If you just need to restore grub use grub-install.
<fablinix> sharperguy: no idea lol... I'm kind of new myself to Ubuntu, you could try, what could go wrong (uh oh ;])?
<jshriver> thanks, want to setup a Snort machine but dont need a lot of the stuff ubuntu does by default
<ActionParsnip> jshriver: puppy is light as is xpud, you can use the minimal install cd to install the bare minimum ubuntu and build up.
<sharperguy> !polish | jawa_
<ubottu> jawa_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sharperguy> fablinix, hmm ok I'll try that
<Darklord62291> Can anybody help me with networking on Ubuntu. Sometimes my wireless works and other times it dosnt and its confusing me
<jawa_> ok
<jawa_> thans
<jawa_> sharperguy
<sharperguy> No problem
<jshriver> ActionParsnip: thanks grabbing now
<Failican> does evolution work with hotmail accounts?
<jawa_> sharer what are you doing here?
<erUSUL> Failican: if hotmail offers pop3 or imap access sure
<edoceo> Whcih package has phpize ?
<jawa_> oho
<Guest57863> it's so weird, the websites on internet all asume your printer is connected to your PC with a USB port
<erUSUL> !find phpize
<ActionParsnip> Failican: http://lgjsheron.wordpress.com/2010/03/26/send-a-receive-your-hotmail-messages-using-evolution/
<Guest57863> what if you still have really old equipment?
<ubottu> File phpize found in php5-dev
<Ebuntu> i am having some trouble installing the game corewars. it says i need  libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0), but i already have libglib2.0-0 installed and it doesnt seem to recognize it.
<edoceo> Tanks!
<ActionParsnip> Guest57863: CUPS manages it all, sites dont assume usb printers dude
<Daekdroom> Ebuntu, you have to install a package called libglib1.2
<ubuntu-usr> erUSUL, true but if it will be slighty bigger, is possible that i can't restore mbr. the mbr file is restored in windows using cmd and i'm affraid everything must be exactly sized
<coz_> edoceo,  check to see if the php packages installed  are also .dev packages
<coz_> edoceo,  if not install the .dev packages that correspond to the currently installed php packages
<Failican> thx
<edoceo> coz_: erUSUL had ubotto help me
<Ebuntu> daekdroom, i have the updated version of it. that version isnt in the respository
<coz_> edoceo,  ah cool
<edoceo> thx
<edoceo> pecl install gnupg
<edoceo> oops
<Darklord62291> Can anybody help me with wireless networking im having a lot of issues and sometimes it works and sometimes it dosnt
<Failican> where is spoon
<Daekdroom> Ebuntu, if the package asks specifically for a dependency called libglib1.2, then installing libglib2.0-0 is probably not gonna work
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr: if we are talking the same disk chances are that if you partition with the size the partitoon boundaries end up in the asame pasitions
<Ebuntu> ive tried 'sudo apt-get install libglib1.2.0' and 'sudo apt-get install libglib1.2' and it says the package doesnt exist
<sudipta> is gnome 3.0 officially released?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: Why are you restoring the mbr manually?
<Daekdroom> sudipta, No.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edoceo> !find re2c
<ubottu> Found: re2c
<Ebuntu> daekdroom, should i go digging into the old repo's?
<mleger> Hello all, I recently upgraded thunderbird to 3.1 on my Lucid 64 bit and as always I now need to find a lightning and provider for google calendar extensions that work. I get the following error when install lightning 1.02b "Lightning" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Thunderbird build type (Linux_x86_64-gcc3). Has anyone encountered this issue and have a workaround they'd like to share?
<Daekdroom> Ebuntu, it might break your system
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, because everything is suppiled by acer. in my laptop is d2d fuction which runs recovery partition. Simply if made it by my hands i will be unable to run recovery from partition which i want to recover
<edoceo> mleger: manually edit the extensions and set the manifest to allow your version
<oliver_> which video editor are best in Ubuntu, i use adobe after effects and premiere in windows...
<mleger> edoceo: can you be a little more specific or direct me to an online how-to?
<sudipta> what is gnome shell
<edoceo> mleger: not really, I don't use that one.  But XPIs are zip files, unzip and edit, re-zip and put back in your extensions directory
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: Why don't you restore the mbr first, getting you exactly the partition table you need, then restore the filesystem?
<Ebuntu> daekdroom, how could libglib1.2 possibly break my system?
<Ebuntu> seriously
<Darklord62291> Can anybody help me with my wireless connection i cant get it working and i need to
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, cool idea but then i can create partition in any size or i must recreate exactly sized partitions?
<Wahlberg> Åñòü ðóññêèå?
<Daekdroom> Ebuntu, it might, it might not. who knows.
<Scunizi> Is there such a thing as DNS cache on a machine? and if so how do I clear it?
<Ninjagamer> hey guys. I have a strange problem. i installed btnx to map my mouse buttons. i mapped them but now when i try and open the GUI nothing seems to happen.
<Daekdroom> Ebuntu, anyway, there's a corewars package avaiable for karmic and jaunty.
<Ebuntu> daekdroom i have the source package and the .deb package
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: restart networking, you can have a proper dns cache by installing dnsmasq, you will need to restart that too if you use it
<oliver_> which video editor are best in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: there is no best anything, even in life
<calamari> hi.  I used System > Preferences > Monitors to extend my desktop across my two monitors.  This worked great, but I only have Gnome panels on one monitor, and I'd prefer to have a panel on both (doesn't have to be the same panel).  Can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: there are options, none are best, none are worst
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: how do you mean "proper" dns cache?  I'm trying to resolv slow connections to known sites
<gaurav> i am using lucid can someone tell me how do i use the ubuntu one sevic
<persian007> hi
<oliver_> ActionParsnip: you have right but which are most used?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: you can run a local dns service on your system. it will remember resolutions and speed up the web. If the thing you are accessing has a static IP you can add it in /etc/hsost
<Guest57863> Sary my printer works! :D
<cablop> i'm not member of group root... why i can use sudo?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: ah.. gotcha.. thanks..
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<abhijit> is there any way to hardware virtualisation?
<testitooo> hello
<sporto> oliver_: i fav is openshot
<Pici> cablop: you're a member of the admin group
<ActionParsnip> cablop: you can use sudo only if you are a member of the admin group
<sudipta> what is gnome shell?
<oliver_> ActionParnsnip: thx, im gonna take a look.
<cablop> ah nice
<tanin> hi everyone I am running 10.04. one user sound works for other it doesn't what is the users "profile" start script
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: The mbr contains the partition table, when you restore the mbr you will be restoring the old partition table.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cablop> i want to do something people dislike, but...
<testitooo> can some one need me
<ActionParsnip> testitooo: how do you mean?
<cablop> i want to stop both shell and gnome to ask my password when doing sudo tasks
<Ebuntu> cablop not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> cablop: you can use: sudo -i    and get a root shell. BE VERY CAREFUL with it, it has much power
<^peanut^> cablop: that defeats the purpose of sudo
<cablop> why not a good idea?
<oliver_> sporto: openshot looks ncice
<^peanut^> cablop: because you can trash your entire system if you don't know what your doing
<Ebuntu> cablop hackers could wipe your system in about 6 seconds
<Ninjagamer> anyone know about BTNX?
<persian007> i have go to media by terminal  ,  cd/media/ ????
<persian007>  i have go to media by terminal  ,  cd/media/ ???? but cant
<erUSUL> persian007: a space is missing cd /media/
<cablop> well, i does not defeat the idea of sudo, i just need to type sudo always, then just get rid of the Vista-UAC-like experience
<Darklord62291> how do i cause my wireless card search for internet connections
<persian007> erUSUL the driver not mount
<erUSUL> cablop: there are plenty of how to's in internet to do that ...
<abhijit> I need some hardware virtualisation solution which will run on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cablop: if you got rid of the password thwen you have essentially done away with sudo as the word would mean nothing
<tanin> what is the script that defines one users profile settings?
<calamari> found a solution to my problem  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/8152
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, including partitions?
<Pici> cablop: you really should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo to understand why sudo acts the way it does before you go ripping it out of your system.
<cablop> Ebuntu, hackers need to enter system as ME to crash my system, and they can if i give them my password, and if they have my password, then to ask for MY password at sudo is useless
<ActionParsnip> cablop: once the system is setup you rarely need sudo at all
<persian007> erUSUL help me
<^peanut^> tanin: /home/$username/.bash_profile can store your personal settings
<persian007> erUSUL the drive not mount
 * abhijit needs some help.
<erUSUL> persian007: what drive ? you only asked how to go to /media/
<Ebuntu> caplob if someone sit down at your computer wile it is logged in, they could trash it
<Ebuntu> while
<MJRP> Ebuntu,  only if he khew his sudo...
<Ebuntu> mjrp he's trying to get rid of the sudo pass
<persian007> erUSUL cd /media/ ....    not  work
<cablop> but, Ebunto, this is another thing... to be aware not of hackers... but newbies
<erUSUL> persian007: why you know it didn't work ?
<MJRP> Ebuntu,  jesus christ... Is that even possible :O
<^peanut^> cablop: oh heck, if I was next to your computer, on or off. I wouldn't need anything other than my own wits to get access to all your data without your account or roots. not all that hard. sudo is ment to be a saftey tool so that new users don't break the system before they understand it.. =)
<cablop> but also it renders sudo useless again, my brother just enters my sesion, and use my password to mess the system... so sude bacame useless again.... :(
<Pici> cablop: Have you actually read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo yet?
<mahioo> hello guy :]
<Ebuntu> mjrp i dont know why the hell he would even think of removing sudo
<persian007> im in ubuntu cant go to Desktop , and only can go to X but i have install gnom-menus
<cablop> well, then... mmmm can i set a diferent password for sudo?
<erUSUL> cablop: nobody is arwing with you. just follow one of the various guides to do what you want ...
<shokkapic> hi all, i've a problem deleting files, moving files, copying, etc...
<shokkapic> move to trash appears grayed out in the right-click  menu... everything works through terminal...
<shokkapic> any tips?
<fablinix> cablop: if you still want to do it, I guess you can http://bit.ly/4gstUE
<^peanut^> cablop: try locking your screeen when your away, and don't give your brother your password.
<cablop> not my password, but another pasword, that would keep me safe of my newbie sibloings XD
<aleksi> how can i upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04
<Pici> cablop: Maybe you should give your siblings their own usernames.
<erUSUL> !eol | aleksi
<ubottu> aleksi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cablop> they are going to need it, asl long as they need to access some virtual machines in the mean time
<mahioo> can someone give all program in this picture
<Pici> aleksi: you don't. Both of those versions have reached their end-of-life.
<mahioo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50260295/Screenshot.png
<Ebuntu> cablop give your siblings there own account with no admin privlages and keep your pass away from them
<^peanut^> cablop: for other accounts on your system that others use, you can restrict sudo access and the commands they can use with sudo.
<cablop> right... never thought of that
<persian007> Ebuntu  im in ubuntu cant go to Desktop (im removed gnume-menu) , and only can go to X but i have install gnom-menus in media/c
<mahioo> tell me all program
<mahioo> if you want
<aleksi> Pici: so only option is reinstall ubuntu
<cablop> i think.... thinking now... that windows way of doing things had biased me too much.... i need surgery to get rid of those windows chimaeras then, lol :P
<shokkapic> hi all, i've a problem deleting files, moving files, copying, etc... move to trash appears grayed out in the right-click  menu... everything works through terminal... any tips?
<mahioo> please tell me !!
<Pici> aleksi: Yes. Sorry.
<Ebuntu> persian887, i have no idea what to do with that. i dont know why you wouold be asking me specifically
<Pici> !patience | mahioo
<ubottu> mahioo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cablop> of course!!!
<mahioo> pici thank you
<^peanut^> cablop: not sure if ubuntu will let you, but you can run (sudo root or root), visudo which will edit /etc/sudoers file (ubuntu not sure). then you can add a statement like: username ALL = /usr/bin/su [! -]*, !/usr/bin/su *root*, /usr/bin/su username,!SU, !SHELLS, !VISUDO, !REBOOT, !INIT which will disable those root commands via sudo
<mahioo> ubottu also
<persian007> Ebuntu: OK tanQ
<cablop> yo are right guys... maybe i just need to create a few vms with differencing disks and give each one a copy of that machine... so they won't mess in my session
<tripps> I presume that the 64 bit edition of lucid also works on Intel dual core T4400 processor?
<Ebuntu> mahioo, whats the prob
<aleksi> any idea how can I install "USB startup disk creator" to ubuntu 6.10 or any other way to make 10.04 installer to usb-stick
<brian98> Evening all!
<brian98> or morning
<mahioo> ebuntu
<erUSUL> aleksi: unetbootin in wndows?
<mahioo> no problem
<aleksi> i dont has windows
<mahioo> my question is
<brian98> Any linux RAID gurus in the house?
<Oer> !unetbootin | aleksi
<ubottu> aleksi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mahioo> tell me all program in this picture
<mahioo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50260295/Screenshot.png
<Ebuntu> !ot | mahioo
<ubottu> mahioo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Darklord62291> IS there a way to fix my wireless network it doesn't search for connections so i cant click mine and say connect and when i manual type the  name ect it wont connect it says connected but when i pen firefox it wont connect.
<^peanut^> tripps: yes
<Darklord62291> *open
<aleksi> gfdA
<Ebuntu> darklord62291 does it say it is offline browsing?
<tripps> ^peanut^, thanks.
<aleksi> Dose thing called 'easy-way' exist with linux?
<Ebuntu> aleksi can you be more clear about what you are asking?
<Darklord62291> Ebuntu yes so i change it to regualr browsing and it wont connect
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: in what context?
<aleksi> every thing is so freaking hard, even updating os. installing one simply program etc..
<kastier> mei
<Ebuntu> darklord62291 what network manager are you using?
<Darklord62291> i dont know
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Darklord62291> im brand new to this os
<Ebuntu> ah
<brian98> Hi All - I'm runnning Ubuntu 10.04 Server (2.6.32-23-server #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 09:11:11 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux) It's running software RAID5 - I recently apt-get udpate and apt-get upgrade and it updated grub (grub2??) - I got this error.. The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer
<brian98> >> present, or whose normally unique identifier has changed for some reason. It is
<brian98> >> important to make sure that the installed GRUB stays in sync with other components
<brian98> >> such as grub.cfg or with   │
<brian98> >> │ newer Linux images it will have to load, and so you should check again to make
<FloodBot3> brian98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brian98> >> sure that GRUB is installed to the appropriate boot devices. Its a remote server running VMWare, I haven't rebooted now. What should i do?
<kastier> 没有说汉语的吗？？
<Darklord62291> the one in the top left
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: installing a program you can use software centre. Nice and simple
<Pici> !zh | kastier
<ubottu> kastier: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ebuntu> holy spamwads
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: there is an update manager app under the system menu
<Darklord62291> lol Ebuntu im using the network thing in the top left by the volume ect
<mahioo> Ebuntu !!
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: why are those hard?
<scooter2> kastier: What was your question? I might be able to help with Chinese character input. What
<aleksi> ActionParsnip: they dont work.
<mahioo> mahioo is me !!
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: can you expand on that please
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: details and any error messages you get are useful
<Ebuntu> darklord62291 ive never gotten it to work wwith the default network thing. i use wicd network manager. it is great
<kastier> 音乐放不出来阿
<oCean_> aleksi: you may want to have a look at this (though I have no experience using this myself!) http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/07/ailurus-useful-ubuntu-tweak-alternative.html
<ActionParsnip> Ebuntu: +1 for wicd dude
<Darklord62291> were do i get that ebuntu
<oCean_> !cn | kastier
<ubottu> kastier: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aleksi> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<Italian_Plumber> is there a channel for maverick testing?
<aleksi> etc.
<aleksi> like 15rows of that
<ActionParsnip> Italian_Plumber: #ubuntu+1
<kastier> ok
<Italian_Plumber> thanks. :)  (I tried that but I forgot the "#")
<Ebuntu> darklord62291 i can get you the package for it. please wait a sec
<Darklord62291> thank you EBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: edgy isn't supported anymore so the repos won't have folders and debs for edgy
<Dayen> hi
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: hardy, jauny, karmic and lucid are supported here and maverick in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> *jaunty
<Ebuntu> darklord62291 im assuming you are running 10.04?
 * Italian_Plumber still using jaunty for live Cd
<ActionParsnip> !eol | aleksi
<ubottu> aleksi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<scooter2> kastier: 我不能帮你。对不起！
<Darklord62291> im running the newest version i just installed yestarday
<Ebuntu> ok
<aleksi> then i try to make startup usb disk to install 10.04 but i cant make it with this shit
<persian007> I want open drive with terminal , What command should write ?
<kastier> scooter2 没事
<oCean_> scooter2: kastier: english only
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: watch the language please. This is a family channel
<LukeL> persian007 xdg-open /path/to/drive
<sda> help
<kastier> there are so many people
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: you can use usb-creator-gtk and the lucid iso, or if you have a windows machine there are apps for putting iso files on usb to install from
<cablop> kastier: 你可以去ubuntu-cn他们说汉语啊
<ActionParsnip> !help | sda
<ubottu> sda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kastier> cablop 嗯
<Ebuntu> darklord62291 http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd this is a link to the repo page where you can see the required packages for it and downloads
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: if you have a windows machine around: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<Italian_Plumber> persian007: I beleive you can simply type "eject"
<Ebuntu> run the .deb packs on your linux machine
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: remember to md5sum the iso so you know the file is complete and consistant
<Ebuntu> but first install the dependancies
<aleksi> so there is no database for old updates anywhere?
<Ebuntu> mahioo stop pming me
<shell-lord> aleksi, probably from the actual site, not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: the link ubottu gave tells you how you can upgrade EOL releases
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 recommend a good alternative to Google Gadgets for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: you will need to jump to the next release, then the next, then the next. It'd be a lot uicker and cleaner to clean install
<nucc1_> how do i add php as a content type to apache?
<aleksi> "change CODENAME to your release, e.g. breezy."
<bztlbhqvfpbirerq> someone of the presents can play 0verkill (server codefreaks.net)?
<ActionParsnip> k0d3g3ar: gdesklets?
<aleksi> so whats codename of my system
<k0d3g3ar> ActionParsnip, thanks.   I'll check it out
<bztlbhqvfpbirerq> port 6665
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: lsb_release -c ,will tell you
<astra-x> sipior: figured it out
<Darklord62291> Ebuntu im sorry but i whent to that site and im very confused. I ve never used linux before so i dont know how to installs apps if its diffrent from windows
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Darklord62291: there are servers online called repositorys and they hold packages for all the stuff you can search for in software centre. That's how you install things
<bztlbhqvfpbirerq> please...
<Ebuntu> darklord62291 first install http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd-daemon on your linux machine
<ActionParsnip> Is wicd on the livecd?
<Ebuntu> no, is is not :/
<ridin> how do i ignore someone in xchat
<ActionParsnip> ridin: /ignore nick
<ridin> ActionParsnip, i've done that and he's still able to talk
<ActionParsnip> ridin: or right click the nick and select ignore
<aleksi> where can i get usb-creator-gtk
<ridin> ok
<Ebuntu> plug the compy into the ethernet and use 'ubuntu software center'
<Ebuntu> then search wicd
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: system -> admin ,should be in there. Not sure about edgy
<MOstafa_> hi, i have a hard drive, but alot same file copy in some palse
<ridin> ActionParsnip, i don't see the ignore option
<MOstafa_> i wanna know is there any sofrware
<Ebuntu> m0stafa, that made no sense
<MOstafa_> that i can clean my hard
<ActionParsnip> ridin: maybe an xchat user can help. I use pidgin but have common sense
<ridin> ActionParsnip, ok.
<geri> hi could someone tell me what is causing the error? http://openpaste.org/en/22536/
<ActionParsnip> MOstafa_: bleachbit is good. Avoid commands saying they will take a long time and watch your options with browsers or it'll remove your settings
<cablop> will teamviewer work in ubuntu?
<ridin> cablop, yes
<ActionParsnip> MOstafa_: you can also remove old kernels to get more space. And remove openoffice and install abiword if you only use writer
<edbian> geri, What version of ubuntu are you running?
<edbian> geri, It's just having trouble talking to that server.
<cablop> is it good enough? i got used to logmein, but now i want to use teamviewer... dunno if teamviewer has a usb app :(
<edbian> geri, Appears up from my end btw
<geri> ubuntu 4.1.2
<ghis|home> Hi, i have problems scrolling in Firefox / Chrome.. the cpu loads goes up to 100%... and the scrolling is really slow. Ive tried disabled all visual effects but no change. Any other ideas?
<aleksi> ActionParsnip: its not there so thats why i am stuck
<coz_> ghis|home,   is this nvidia?
<ghis|home> coz_, no ATI
<edbian> geri, Is that a joke?
<coz_> ghis|home,  ooo ok.... do you know which driver you are using?
<geri> edbian, no i used an disk image to test somthing...it seems to be old;)
<cablop> is there a postable firefox for linux?
<ghis|home> coz_, im usning the newest catalyst driver
<cablop> even more, a portable apps set for linux?
<geri> edbian, too old?
<shell-lord> ati blows....
<coz_> ghis|home,   is compiz enabled?
<^peanut^> cablop: postable?
<edbian> geri, It is extremely old.  What does cat /etc/issue say is the version?
<cablop> portable
<cablop> sorry XD
<cablop> like a firefox in a stick
<secleinteer> hi, can anyone help me with curly brace expansions in bash scripts? it works fine on my arch linux machines, but on ubuntu, it doesn't parse the expansion and just reads it literally. curly brace expansion works fine on both arch & ubuntu when i use it directly from the terminal.
<ghis|home> coz_, ive disabled all visual effects.. i thin that is disabling compiz.. but not sure?
<ghis|home> i tink*
<hwilde> hello is there a way to download a list of packages from the website http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty
<ghis|home> think**
<geri> edbian, oh it says: Ubuntu 7.04 \n \l
<^peanut^> cablop: download a *.tgz of firefox and extract it to a usb stick, then run it from there.
<coz_> ghis|home,  well you could if this is gnome hit alt+F2  and tyep  metacity --replace
<coz_> ghis|home,  if kde    kwin --replace
<soreau> ghis|home: Try the open radeon driver by uninstalling fglrx
<edbian> geri, There ya go.  You're on ubuntu 7.04  That's from April 2007.  It's not supported anymore.  The mirrors that you're trying to access no longer have Ubuntu 7.04 there anymore :(
<geri> edbian, oh;( cant i install eclipse?
<xshyamx> hi all, after installing updates day before yesterday when I restarted my ubuntu 10.04 I does not boot correctly
<^peanut^> geri: try #ubuntu+1 irc channel
<ghis|home> okay thanks guys now i have some things to try
<xshyamx> I get the message 'fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sdax clean etc' and the system remains hung
<edbian> geri, Not for ubuntu 7.04 repos.  Because those repos don't exist anymore ;)
<coz_> ghis|home,  also this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594002&page=2
<secleinteer> geri: just download it from the eclipse site
<edbian> geri, You can't get eclipse for windows 95 anymore either ;)
<secleinteer> if you have all the deps
<coz_> ghis|home,   last post on that page if it is only firefox being effected
<xshyamx> not hung exactly I can reboot pressing ctrl+alt+del but, thats all I'm able to do
<ghis|home> coz_, metacity --replace didn't help anyway..
<geri> secleinteer, but how about the dependencies?
<coz_> ghis|home,  ooooo
<edbian> geri, You could download it from there site.  Not sure if they have a .deb!
<forceflo1> you don't need a deb for eclipse
<forceflo1> just download it from the website
<geri> usually not?
<hwilde> hello is there a way to download a list of packages from the website http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty
<forceflo1> just extract the file, navigate to the directory and run ./eclipse
<secleinteer> geri: yeah, that's why i said if you have them
<lokpest> is there any lightweight ubuntu derivative for netbooks that dont have a shitload of software on it?
<hwilde> I have a windows box that is online and I need to download a whole list of packages to copy to an ubuntu box that is offline help
<ghis|home> i will try the open radeon driver as soreau suggested...
<forceflow> lokpest: UNR + apt-get remove? :)
<^peanut^> geri: you might need to use an older version of eclipse to run on 7.04.
<edbian> geri, Yeah, what they're saying probably will work.  I strongly suggest you update to a newer version of Ubuntu :)
<lokpest> like open office, why would I want that on a netbook?
<forceflow> lokpest: some people need it ...
<geri> did someone of you install tinyos on linux?
<lokpest> forceflow: that feels like the wrong aproach
<edbian> geri, Never heard of tinyos
<forceflow> lokpest: most certainly
<forceflow> lokpest: you could mix together your own netbook remix install
<lokpest> forceflow: on their netbook?
<forceflow> lokpest: yeah, what's wrong with that?
<forceflow> don't use it myself, but I recall openoffice running pretty fine on my eee pc
<lokpest> forceflow: I uses open office on my regular laptop from time to time, but on a netbook?
<^peanut^> lokpest: OO is to bloated for a netbook imho. stick with abiword
<oohazard> Hi everybody, yesterday I was asking if somebody managed to make flash 64 bit working on ubuntu 10.04
<oohazard> I made it work :)
<edbian> lokpest, Who's to say what a netbook is for?  It's just hardware :)
<edbian> oohazard, :) yay
<lokpest> edbian: ok, I want a lightweiht debian-based distro
<forceflow> lokpest: xubuntu?
<edbian> lokpest, Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<^peanut^> lokpest: lubuntu?
<lokpest> I dont want all this preinstall crap
<lokpest> give me a terminal and firefox
<lokpest> thats all I need
<coz_> lokpest,  on way around "some" of the preinstall stuff is to use the minimal install cd
<oohazard> the way: (if someone want to know) remove the libflashplayer.so from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins (if there is one)
<coz_> lokpest,  although it still installs much
<cablop> thanks ^peanut^
<oohazard> download : http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<edbian> lokpest, gos ??
<_iTroll> hey peeps.  My permissions on /tmp got messed up (no idea why).  How should I set the correct permissions on /tmp?
<^peanut^> cablop: your welcome
<oohazard> and put it in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/
<cablop> well, another question, can i set a upper CPU % limit to a process, say it... i don'twant for it to eat more than 50%?
<coz_> lokpest,  however with the minimal install cd you can install what you want including "no"  desktop enviornment
<oohazard> this is not version 10.1 but that make youtube video works :)
<^peanut^> cablop: try "renice +20 (process id) in a terminal.
<oohazard> now I want to make the flash player debug version work
<iceroot> oohazard: dont use the 64bit version of flash anymore!! the support with security updates has been stopped
<^peanut^> cablop: so if your pid is 2345 "renice +20 2345
<edbian> lokpest, I appreciate your zeal! :)
<lokpest> huh?
<oohazard> iceroot: I dont care :p I need it to develop flash app
<iceroot> oohazard: but we care
<^peanut^> lokpest: termial and firefox. heck, roll your own using LFS =)
<oohazard> iceroot : ?
<edbian> lokpest, "Gimmie a terminal and firefox!"
<cablop> mmm maybe i can change the priority through htop... but i want for it to run at full speed but with an upper limit
<iceroot> oohazard: just use the 32bit flash with the 64bit wrapper
<oohazard> it does not work
<cablop> in fact what i want is to limit how much a vm can consume
<collectek> what IRC do I go to for a google calendar question .... I want to set up meetings with slots that can be filled
<iceroot> collectek: #google
<oohazard> I got a blank screen when using the wrapper for 32 bit flash plugin
<collectek> yep, I am waiting it that room -- thanks iceroot
<nurv> does anybody use vuze on ubuntu?
<collectek> *in
<iceroot> oohazard: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<geowany> Hello friends! How to configure a OpenLDAP Server with Ubuntu 10.04?
<oohazard> yes, but that gives me a blacnk screen
<^peanut^> cablop: how much a vm can consume? on a virtual cpu?, that would be vm spicific usage, unless your host has a way to load balance or cpu restrict vm's
<iceroot> geowany: edit the conffile
<geowany> I have issues to find documentation. Can you help me?
<iceroot> geowany: #slapd or #openldap
<geowany> iceroot: ok
<geowany> thanks!
<geowany> =)
<ridin> does anyone know a low-ram file manager? naut whatever uses too much
<enzotib> ridin: pcmanfm? lxde filemanager
<Belserusk> Hi. Today a friend asked me about his laptop. It would not boot up. It started and there was no display. The CD part seemed to make a repeated noise. The only way to power off was to remove the battery or plug out. Any idea on what is wrong with it? Also I tried booting from a CD, no luck.
<ridin> enzotib, thanks
<iceroot> Belserusk: sound like a hardware-problem
<cablop> ^peanut^: trying to run win7 inside vbox on ubuntu, it keeps just reaching 90% for a few moments, but that's enough to make firefox stop working for that time
<enzotib> ridin: be aware that does not manage the trash bin
<J11> when i run furiousisomount and mount an iso(with fuse) it seems that root can't access the mount point
<Belserusk> iceroot: A possible solution?
<iceroot> Belserusk: ##hardware :)
<mrq> Belserusk: dead battery i guess
<^peanut^> cablop: yea vbox is very limited. If you want more power, you need to use Xen imho.
<ManDay> Whats the name of the kernel-sources package?
<erUSUL> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.23.24 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ManDay> ah
<ManDay> thanks erUSUL
<ManDay> erUSUL: a brazen question, are you a man or a woman - i cant help it but your name keeps remining me of something female
<oohazard> iceroot: actually can you tell me why you care of me having the older version of flash ?
<^peanut^> cablop: check out: http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/CreditScheduler for more info on Xen and cpu stuff.
<ManDay> sorry if thats inappropriate
<ManDay> ( i know my name isnt any betterr )
<^peanut^> !ot | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> oohazard: i said use the current version of flash not the 64bit version which is old
<erUSUL> ManDay: sorry to dissapoint you; i'm a man.
<oohazard> iceroot: WHY?
<cablop> thanks ^peanut^
<^peanut^> cablop: your welcome
<ManDay> erUSUL: no disppointment, im just glad im eventually certain of that :D
<iceroot> oohazard: as i said adobe stopped working on flash64bit, there is only one version, the 32bit version
<ManDay> thanks
<ridin> how to set the default file manager?
<oohazard> iceroot: that is not a good enough reason for me
<iceroot> oohazard: but for me
<iceroot> oohazard: and all other people who cares about big security problems
<^peanut^> oohazard: if the 64bit flash version isn't supported anymore. or is very buggy, then how is that not a good enough reason to take iceroots advice and try the 32bit version?
<Mundix> join #pyrocms
<Mundix> #join <pyrocms>
<^peanut^> flash+64bit linux = buggy period.
<Misterio> Mundix: /join ? :)
<Mundix> yes
<Mundix> how?
<Mundix> please
<Misterio> Mundix: Type /join #pyrocms
<Dr_Willis> flash = buggy.
<ActionParsnip> ^peanut^: works flwalessly with 64bit flash and chromium daily build
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: agreed
<^peanut^> ActionParsnip: lucky dog
<J11> root sees d????????? ? ?   ?         ?                ? some_folder in ls while the user sees dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root   2048 2009-09-12 13:19 some_folder
<^peanut^> !paste | j11
<ubottu> j11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> ^peanut^: I guess so
<Dr_Willis> J11:  last time i saw ?? in file information like that. it was a badly currupted filesystem.
<nurv> i gotta a question, is there any good reason to learn bash? I'm completely new to ubuntu environment
<secleinteer> hi, is anyone else having trouble with brace expansion in shell scripts?
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  its a very handy tool. so yes. its worth learning
<ManDay> What are "Ubuntu patches to the kernel"?
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  learn the basics.. then learn more as you advance
<^peanut^> ActionParsnip: I had it all working at one point, came into the office, opened up an email with a link to a company flash presentation, and bam, flash started to freak out ever sense. so I just switched back to 32bit. =) all is well now .
<masterkiller> hey i changed the ip address in /etc/network/interface but when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart it doesnt change the ip address. how do i get it to change the static ip again?
<ActionParsnip> nurv: sure, bash can make repetitive tasks easy as well as let you use your other bash scripts in bash scripts
<erUSUL> masterkiller: try  « sudo restart networking »
<oohazard> ^peanut^: because it does not work
<dajhorn> ManDay: The Ubuntu kernel is not exactly what you'd find at www.kernel.org or in Debian -- the Canonical/Ubuntu kernel team makes changes for the Ubuntu distro.
<nurv> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks; what would be some basics to start off at? I have a book called Learning the Bash, but I couldn't grasp the info
<ActionParsnip> ^peanut^: you can also use 64bit OS with 32bit browser. Makes. Lots of things nice :)
<masterkiller> erUSUL, i'm running as root
<mrq> nurv: google
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  read it.. do some work in bash.. go back reread it..
<erUSUL> masterkiller: so? drop the sudo
<ManDay> dajhorn: are these patches to the vanilla kernel related to some specific field or just random improvements canonical deems good for us?
<trojan_spike> can i get a copy of that nurv please?
<dajhorn> ManDay: Both.
<^peanut^> ACtionParsnip: yea, I was playin with that for a bit. Then I had to turn my desktop into a dev server.. so now I'm on my 2g laptop, and 64bit becomes mute at that point =)
<masterkiller> erUSUL, "command not found" when i do "restart networking"
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  you will eventually stumble upon some task and rember examples/parts of the books and you then can go back to the book and learn more
<ActionParsnip> nurv: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<ActionParsnip> ^peanut^: or moot ;)
<erUSUL> masterkiller: what version of ubuntu ?
<ManDay> dajhorn: what is your opinion - how impacting are those improvements?
<^peanut^> ActionParsnip: yeah... =) that too
<dajhorn> ManDay: Usually improvements, especially for non-free drivers.
<ActionParsnip> ^peanut^: I guess, depends what the box is for. 64bit isn't always the answer
<J11> Dr_Willis: i remounted with loop instead of fuse so it seem ok now
<^peanut^> Manday: the kernel updates could be for security fixes rolled down by ubuntu, or my kernel.org....
<^peanut^> by*
<nurv> Dr_Willis Ok thanks fI'll try the examples in the book as I read through it maybe that will help out alittle bit more :-)
<Dr_Willis> J11:  i was about to say - ive sene somiler things with 'fuse' but that was ages ago. :)
<Dr_Willis> J11:  i dident realize you were using the fuse stuff
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/bash
<ManDay> dajhorn: I deem that pretty "serious" - reason enough for me to prefer the ubuntu kernel over vanilla - the main advantage of ubuntu i always saw was how compatibel it is.
<masterkiller> erUSUL, doh its debian 4.0 i'll go ask them but shouldnt be this difficult...
<ManDay> ^peanut^: why would ubuntu have security fixes kernel.org did not commit upstream?
<ActionParsnip> nurv: if you use cli a lot it can make life a lot easier
<nurv> ActionParsnip: whats cli?
<^peanut^> Manday: who's to say they didn't commit it upstream.
<erUSUL> masterkiller: well; in ubuntu we use upstart that provides restart ... in debian the old method ( the one you tried) should work
<^peanut^> ManDay: I would think that they would.
<ActionParsnip> Nurv: command line interface, like in terminal
<J11> Dr_Willis: the furiousisomount gui frontend has 2 mount options fuse(default) and loop
<nurv> trojan_spike: I bought the book off of amazon
<bihari> any one know how to access LAn computer if you are just a user of a singal computer
<Darklord6229> hey Ebuntu i had to restart and it still isnt working
<Dr_Willis> J11:  i always just use the command line. :) Im not even sure what you are doing..
<trojan_spike> ok
<ManDay> ^peanut^: you lost me, why would it be called "ubuntu specific patches" if these were the same security fixes as found in the vanilla kernel?? or do you just mean that ubuntu provides fixes BEFORE kernel.org is aware of them and they commit them later?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  clarify what you mean by 'access lan computer'
<trojan_spike> might torrent it,, whats it called again??
<nurv> ActionParsnip: k yea i been fooling around with the terminal alittle
<ActionParsnip> nurv: like for me to upgrade my system I just run: sudo fullupgrade ,the command handles stuff and gets all the latest packages for my system then cleans up
<bihari> Just wants to access my professior computer to see some data :P
<^peanut^> ManDay: yes the later. But I'm guessing... I really haven't looked to far into that process.... =) just a thought.
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  it depends on what services are installed on the remote pc.
<bihari> windows xp
<masterkiller> erUSUL, looks like it was "ifdown eth0" then "ifup eth0"
<nurv> Dr_Willis: Thanks for that link, how did u do something like that?
<ActionParsnip> bihari: you can use ssh but you will need an account and the ssh service must be running
<bihari> i have shell
<bihari> shellium account
<erUSUL> !yay | masterkiller
<ubottu> masterkiller: Glad you made it! :-)
<Pici> bihari: Are you trying to access your professor's computer without his knowledge?
<bihari> but thats other thing i am talking about LAN hacking
<ManDay> Can anyone else speak a little more about Security Fixes Canonical applies specifically to their kernel?
<solo> quit
<Pici> bihari: We do not support such things here.
<xshyamx> hi I'm having trouble booting into ubuntu 10.04 after installing updates yesterday
<Pici> !illegal | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ManDay> bye solo
<bihari> oki oki sory
<nurv> ActionParsnip: Yea i have learn some basic cli commands, I'm just having problems learning all the others that run into each other and all that other stuff
<xshyamx> I get 'fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda1 clean ...'
<trojan_spike> oohh,, trouble
<dajhorn> ManDay: Read the changelog file for the kernel that you are running.  The kernel maintainers put references to things like CVE in the changelog file.
<ManDay> dajhorn: thank you!
<infid> aside from torrents, what p2p app do people use these days in the linux world, shareazza, gnutella?
<dajhorn> ManDay: Welcome.
<Dr_Willis> infid:  you dont hear a lot about any of them these days really.
<xshyamx> and then the boot stops
<Dr_Willis> infid:  torrents have sort of over shadowed them all
<infid> i see
<iceroot> infid: just torrent, its working fine
<purvesh> can some one help me for filling the IRC Channel registration form ?
<iceroot> purvesh: #freenode
<Misterio> permalac: #freenode is the best place for that
<xshyamx> i can press ctrl+alt+del and reboot but, am unable to proceed
<xshyamx> any ideas?
<ManDay> Is linux-sources only a bz-zipped file in /usr/src ?
<erUSUL> ManDay: probably
<purvesh> Misterio, i had asked Question at there but still i didnt got any reply :(
<ManDay> erUSUL: kinda pointless
<erUSUL> ManDay: why?
<erUSUL> ManDay: it gives what it promises; the source code of the kernel
<ManDay> erUSUL: if I get linux-sources i most likely cant do anything with a zipped file
<erUSUL> ManDay: untar it?
<Dr_Willis> cant do anything with an archive? cant unarchive it?
<iceroot> ManDay: you can unzip it
<c3l> can not configure permissions for several groups for a folder?
<iceroot> c3l: you can, its alles posix acls
<dodo2> hi. I got two vga-cards (lspci shows them)  and two monitors, but somehow the second monitor shows nothing except when shutting down. help please
<iceroot> c3l: have a look at mann setfacl
<ManDay> erUSUL, iceroot ok i know, just ranting - could be unzipped by default just like linux-headers - no one needs a zipped file, nvm :)
<iceroot> c3l: have a look at man setfacl
<Darklord6229> hey can anybody help me with my wireless portion of the network manager i have the default one and wicd one and the wicd one says no wireless networks found and the default one dosnt have any networks under avalable. any help will be nice
<Dr_Willis> dodo2:  what video card/chipsets?
<c3l> iceroot: thanks
<dodo2> Dr_Willis, lspci |grep VGA   01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]    02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<dodo2> Dr_Willis, the 1. is embedded
<Dr_Willis> dodo2:  check the various ati guides on setting up a dual head system. I dont use ati. With nvidia i know how to do it. :)
<c3l> iceroot: there is no such program, not even in the repos
<iceroot> c3l: setfacl?
<dodo2> Dr_Willis, i see thanx
<c3l> iceroot: yes
<nurv> Dr_Willis: On that link you sent me which one should I read first?
<iceroot> c3l: installed by default on lucid
<iceroot> c3l: package acl
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-3 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  that was a list of my bookmarks.. read through it and you decide.  the #bash channel also has a good guide/wiki thats on there somewhere.
<c3l> iceroot: apparently its in the package acl
 * erUSUL has a Deja Vù
<c3l> iceroot: oh, yap ;)
<Dr_Willis> Deja Vù
<nurv> Dr_Willis: I've been to that chatroom before and while I was in there nobody talked lol
<Darklord6229> hey can anybody help me with my wireless portion of the network manager i have the default one and wicd one and the wicd one says no wireless networks found and the default one dosnt have any networks under avalable. any help will be nice
<iceroot> erUSUL: eiciel sounds nice, i was always using setfacl
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  did you look at the TOPIC and see what the url was to their wiki page?
<erUSUL> iceroot: it even adds two tabs to the properties dialog of nautilus ... :)
<erUSUL> iceroot: install nautilus-actions
<dodo2> Dr_Willis, is it still dual head if i got two cards with one head each?
<countley_> darklord my maes having the same problem
<Dr_Willis> dodo2:  yes.
<iceroot> erUSUL: sounds nice and much more comfortable
<Dr_Willis> nurv:  may as well start at the first link in my list. I think thats the @bash channels wiki page
<nurv> Dr_Willis: No I didn't I'm new to irc also
<Darklord6229> ok so atleast its not just me
<nurv> Dr_Willis: ok thanks for the guidance
<Jigal> can someone help me with the permissions of my wwwroot
<Jigal> now i get a persmission problem
<Jigal> on ubutnu 10.04 tls
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Click System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers while connected through ethernet.  Check whether your wireless card needs a non-free driver.
<countley_> darklord ive tried downloading loads ov drivers if you find a solution let me know please
<Jigal> ok here it goes again: can someone help me with the permissions of my www root. I have a permission problem on ubuntu 10.04 TLS
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Also post the model and manufacturer of your wireless card.
<Darklord6229> ok 1 sec
<oCean_> Jigal: any details? actual error messages?
<erkan^> I have a printer (HP Officejet 6300 series All-in-One). I have a bluetooth between computer and printer. The printer works well. Only the computer can not connect the scanner to make. Can anyone help me?
<Jigal> oCean_: a 403
<erkan^> hello? :S
<Darklord6229> it said no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Do you know what kind of wireless card is in the computer?
<oCean_> Jigal: that's not very detailed. A 403 on what? an actual file? index? See error_ and access_log in your /var/log/apache2/
<Darklord6229> no i dont this computer is as old as xp is
<Darklord6229> "windows xp
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Use a program like `lspci -v` to get a list of hardware in the computer, and look for the wireless card.
<Jigal> oCean_: these are my errors http://www.codedump.be/code/892/
<neldoreth> hello, i have installed ubuntu 10.04 on an old t22 notebook with an p3 processor and 250mb ram - so for some (:P) reason ubuntu is a bit slow on it, are there any possibilities i can try to get it a bit faster? for example i disabled all graphic effects, is it even worth trying some things or should i better install something more lightweight compared to gnome?
<oCean_> Jigal: permissions on your www directories have to match the user running the httpd (apache2) processes
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Do you know whether your wireless base station requires WPA2?   A wireless card manufactured before 2005 may not do WPA2 properly, and if your AP is configured to require it, then you can get this kind of glitch.
<Jigal> oCean_: and that's probably root
<oCean_> Jigal: default ubuntu? it's www-data
<Darklord6229> i know it cant do wpa 2  thats why its encrypted for wpa and it worked on my windows machine
<Daekdroom> neldoreth, you may try using xubuntu or lubuntu instead
<Hakisho> neldoreth: try enlightenment
<oCean_> Jigal: unless <IfModule mpm_itk_module> is used, then it's the user-id specified there
<Jigal> oCean_: how can i check it to be sure?
<neldoreth> Daekdroom: lubuntu is with lxde?
<oCean_> Jigal: ps -ef |grep apache2 to check user running the httpd
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: That is good to know.   Do you still have Windows on this computer?  You could get the manufacturer and model information from the device manager if you're having problems with `lspci -v`.
<Daekdroom> neldoreth, yes
<ManDay> When I try to menuconfig the linux-sources I get an error that ncurses-devel is required - why in the first place and then I installed ncurses5-dev (ncurses-devel I cant find) and it still doesnt work
<Darklord6229> hey what program do u want me to use to find out what wireless card i need
<neldoreth> Daekdroom: so something similar to linux mint?
<Darklord6229> *i have not need
<Jigal> oCean_: can this be right? http://pastebin.com/UcT6jf1x
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Run `sudo lspci -v` at a terminal prompt.
<Daekdroom> neldoreth, never used linux mint, so I can't tell
<Jigal> oCean_: looks like multiple servers are running
<neldoreth> Daekdroom: ok, because as far as i rememember it is also based on ubuntu and comes with lxde
<oCean_> Jigal: yes, as i said www-data. No, it's not multiple servers, it's multiple threads, that's ok
<ManDay> oh wait that was libncurses5w-dev - what the heck is 5w ?
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: That program will show you a line like this:  "03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)"
<koshie> Good evening
<bztlbhqvfpbirerq> someone wants to play 0verkill with me?
<oCean_> bztlbhqvfpbirerq: that's not really ontopic here
<bztlbhqvfpbirerq> ouch
<koshie> Why when I want to use nano on a .php file on my server with ssh, the shell say "You don't have permissions" ?! Is in my /home/user/ directory !
<picard1421> hey im using w3m as a browser and i was wondering i use deluge as a torrent client
<abhijit> bye
<bztlbhqvfpbirerq> koshie:maybe because you are root
<picard1421> are there any torrent clients that i can use with w3m?
<erUSUL> picard1421: deluge has a web ui afaik.
<koshie> bztlbhqvfpbirerq, what ?! I'm not root. I use my user's server for the ssh.
<peta> hello everybody
<koshie> So is like I'm ont it.
<koshie> With the classical user.
<dajhorn> picard1421: The web interface for Azureus should work with w3m too.
<picard1421> what about
<picard1421> rtorrent
<picard1421> casue azureus is not allowed with my private tracker
<bztlbhqvfpbirerq> rtorrent is great
<picard1421> i currently have
<Darklord6229> : i cant figure out this im sorry i typed sudo Ispci -V in terminal an it said command not found
<picard1421> deluge and rtorrent with the ru frontend
<peta> everytime i want to view log files under /var/log/... i have to use su/sudo to chdir into specific folder and cat'ing files. am i doing something wrong or is this normal?
<Darklord6229> dajhorn:i cant figure out this im sorry i typed sudo Ispci -V in terminal an it said command not found
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Capitalization matters.   Use all small letters.
<erUSUL> peta: not normal ... « less /var/log/syslog » works here as normal user
<Pici> Darklord6229: the command starts with a lowercase L
<haavaros> Hi! I have three desktops. When I open empathy on #1, new conversations always pop up in all desktops. Any way to have it pop up only in one place?
<Darklord6229> that worked
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Remember that you can scroll back in the gnome terminal to see everything that lspci printed.
<dancrew32> is there a way to auto tail the end of a file as it changes?
<yowan> om
<Darklord6229> ok so what will the wireless card thing start with so i know when i found it
<dajhorn> dancrew32: tail -f
<peta> erUSUL: '/var/log/apache2/error.log: Permission denied‘
<dancrew32> nice thanks dajhorn
<erUSUL> peta: maybe apache logs are more restricted... i do not have apache installed
<dajhorn> dancrew32: Welcome.
<peta> erUSUL: will i have to add myself into a specific usergroup? (currently i'm only in the default group with the same name as my username)
<Pici> peta: you'll need to be in the adm group  to view those files
<erUSUL> peta: you shouldn't have to
<Rudemeister> :>
<oCean_> no, !hi | Rudemeister
<oCean_> hm
<Pici> peta: You should be in that group by default if this is the same user that was first setup in the Ubuntu install.
<oCean_> !hi | Rudemeister
<ubottu> Rudemeister: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<leeping> Hey there - when I run the new version of Emacs using "emacs -nw" inside a terminal within a GNU screen session, quitting Emacs will clear the terminal.  Anyone have experience with problems like this?
<peta> Pici: ooh, makes sense. :) wouldn't this mean any security related issues or stuff?
<U8untu> hey
<Darklord6229> dajhorn how will i know what im looking for
<U8untu> need some help
<peta> Pici, erUSUL: no i added this useraccount by myself
<peta> i'll try .. one sec
<U8untu> my internet works on windows..but on ubuntu 10.04 its not working.. why? :|and my password doesnt work always when i install something...
<dajhorn> Darklord6229:  At a minimum, the line will say "Network controller".   It will probably say "wireless" too, especially if it is an Intel card.
<nishttal2> how do i install the bzlib header files
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: You should have two instances of "network controller".  One for your ethernet connection, and one for your wireless controller.
<trojan_spike> U8untu, U ON A LAPTOP OR PC?
<mzuverink> I would like to have an installation of all major language fonts, whereas I am having difficulty with webpages in a few languages, My main question, does the installation of many fonts slow the system down on booting or when going into desktop environments?
<trojan_spike> sorry
<U8untu> trojan_spike on pc
<trojan_spike> ur on a pc,, u get all ur drivers downloaded?
<dajhorn> nishttal2: apt-get install libbz2-dev
<Darklord6229> i found ethernet twice but i havnt found wireless
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Pastebin the entire lspci output.
<U8untu> trojan_spike yep...as i downloaded them..i restarted the pc..and the internet doesnt work anymore..first time it worked :|
<trojan_spike> keep it in xchat U8untu please
<Darklord6229> travis@Travis-Laptop:~$ sudo lspci -v
<Darklord6229> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)
<Darklord6229> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
<Darklord6229> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
<Darklord6229> 	Kernel modules: ati-agp
<Darklord6229> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Darklord6229> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
<FloodBot3> Darklord6229: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trojan_spike> by first time it worked ?? how u mean
<U8untu> trojan_spike but my internet is not workig there..it wont start.. nothing..no firefox.. no IM client
<U8untu> first time..i mean after i installed it
<peta> Pici: thaaanks a lot for your enlightening hint. i found a howto where all system groups and their rights/purpose is explained. now I know what to do. this will save me much gray hair and typing :)
<trojan_spike> dont pm please,, the more that see ur message the more help you'll get
<Pici> peta: great.
<U8untu> trojan_spike now i`m on windows
<Darklord6229> it kicked me when i did that
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Welcome back.  "pastebin" means post it to http://www.pastebin.com/
<POVaddct> Darklord6229: using a pastebin is NOT pasting here
<Darklord6229> i dont even think it  let it finsh copying
<trojan_spike> did u try ether cable
<Darklord6229> sry
<Darklord6229> sry
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: You could do it this way:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  lspci -v | pastebin
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Or you could cut-and-paste it to www.pastebin.com in your browser.
<U8untu> trojan_spike i tried anything..wont start the internet there
<trojan_spike> thats weird,, was it after an update??
<U8untu> yes
<nishttal2> dajhorn, thanks.. that was it
<infid> how do i restart gnome without killing my screen(1) sessions?
<pepito> What program could I use in order to get a list with all the files that a given process modifies/creates/deletes ?¿
<dajhorn> nishttal2: Welcome.
<dajhorn> pepito: strace
<trojan_spike> u must of got something dodgey.. broken package maybe
<Darklord6229> ok it said working so one sec
<POVaddct> infid: your screen session will survive, you just need to reattach them after restarting the gnome session
<U8untu> so what shall i do trojan_spike ?:|
<pepito> dajhorn, thank you, I am going to take a look
<soreau> U8untu: What do you mean wont start the internet? Can you try ping 8.8.8.8 in your terminal?
<U8untu> soreau i tried to ping even my web provider..nothing
<dajhorn> pepito: Welcome.   strace is more powerful than just tracing file handles.   Read `man strace` too.
<trojan_spike> was it a fresh install that u done?
<U8untu> soreau but here on windows it works ..and its the same pc...just restarted..i have Windows and Ubuntu on the same pc
<U8untu> trojan_spike yea
<lyrae> is there a way to find out which type of ram im using? DDR3,e tc
<^peanut^> U8untu: what does lspci | grep Network give you? can you pastbin that
<soreau> U8untu: No, I mean try pinging a numeric ip as opposed to a web provider or any alphabetic address
<erUSUL> lyrae: sudo lshw -C memory | less
<Darklord6229> http://pastebin.com/GBSrYpDU
<Darklord6229> there
<soreau> U8untu: If you can ping 8.8.8.8 (google public nameserver) then its likely just a nameserver issue
<U8untu> soreau i tried to ping anything..but nothing happens
<^peanut^> U8untu: you could try pinging your default gateway. run sudo netstat -rn to get the gateway, then ping that.
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: You have an Atheros AR2413 in the computer.
<trojan_spike> u could do a partition delete and install again.. no trying to fix it etc.. b.t.w,, have u got the latest ubuntu 10.04??
<soreau> U8untu: If you do ifconfig in your terminal, does it show an eth0 interface?
<Darklord6229> ok
<U8untu> trojan_spikeit is 10.04
<lyrae> erUSUL, thanks
<POVaddct> Darklord6229: atheros ar2413 wireless card, ath5k driver
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: I said something incorrect earlire -- this hardware appears as an ethernet port, and could have an eth or wlan name.
<U8untu> well..brb..must go on ubuntu then..to do that soreau
<Darklord6229> ok so now that we know this can we fix the issue?
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: modprobe ath5k
<trojan_spike> id jus give it a go with the installation again..
<Darklord6229> ?
<POVaddct> dajhorn: lspci shows ath5k is already loaded
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: What does iwlist say?
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: `sudo iwlist scan` should give you a list of interfaces that are 'plumbed'.  Do you have a wlan0?
<Darklord6229> 1 sec
<ericthehax> Is there a way I can install i386 deb packages in amd64 Ubuntu? I tried to compile the source code but it cant compile for amd64
<dajhorn> ericthehax: Yes, but you can badly break the packaging system by forcing a package.  What are you trying to install?
<Darklord6229> yes and 1 sec ill past bin it
<ericthehax> Gens/GS
<Maletor> Is there a way to do a simulate with apt-get?
<ericthehax> how badly can it be broken by installing a Genesis emulator?
<Darklord6229> http://pastebin.com/LJ8ArP2Y
<dajhorn> ericthehax: Run `dpkg --force-help` and notice the blurb about forcing architecture.
<Ex-Opesa> ericthehax: Installing the i386 mostly work on x64, go head with apt but don't force.
<Ex-Opesa> ericthehax: Listen to dajhorn :)
<septicmadman> Maletor: the man page has the flags for simulating, -s
<dajhorn> ericthehax: And you'll probably need a bunch of lib32* packages for the audio and video.  apt-cache search lib32 | grep ^lib32
<Nikolaos> Quick question - Whenever I copy text (CTRL+C), my cursor freezes for a moment. It is quick enough not to cause problems, but long enough to be annoying. Any idea what might be causing this?
<ericthehax> screw it ill just look for an emu in the repos.... i dont even know the features of gens/gs
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: This should be enough for nm-applet to recognize the wireless interface.  Hmmm.
<infid> POVaddct: i see, so just gnome apps die, like gnome-terminal and firefox?
<Darklord6229> would u like to use team vewier to see if u can fix it
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: No, I won't do that.  Maybe somebody else here will.
<infid> is logging out and logging back in the same as restarting X?
<POVaddct> infid: you were talking about screen(1), which is a console application and can run only console apps.
<infid> i know
<Darklord6229> dajhorn: and u  cant  figure out what is going on
<POVaddct> infid: yes. the X server is resetted, all X apps must die.
<infid> thanks
<POVaddct> infid: X apps cannot be "parked" like apps running inside a screen session
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: iwlist says that your network is ad-hoc.  To what are you trying to connect?  A base station?  Another computer?
<U8untu> trojan_spike lol .. it started
<U8untu> i`m on linux now..on ubuntu..my internet is dumb
<milen8204> why i can`t execute this comand:  cp /home/milen/Изображения/nature /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Darklord6229> dajhorn: my router
<aeon-ltd> milen8204: what is nature?
<erkan^> I have a printer (HP Officejet 6300 series All-in-One). I have a bluetooth between computer and printer. The printer works well. Only the computer can not connect the scanner to make. Can anyone help me?
<erkan^> :(
<shoofle> I turned on compiz fusion a while back, and now I would like to return to metacity. How do I change the default window manager for ubuntu 10.04?
<aeon-ltd> milen8204: you might need to add recursive (-r)
<FailDroid> How do unsintill ubuntu? I need to reinstall it
<picard1421> hey i just installed DWM from apt-get install DWM
<FailDroid> How do unsintill ubuntu? I need to reinstall it
<picard1421> how do i run it?
<FailDroid> How do unsintill ubuntu? I need to reinstall it
<aeon-ltd> FailDroid: you can't uninstall ubuntu, just reformat the partition its in
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Okay, then you could have a misconfiguration somewhere.  You need to have "mode: Master" on that output, not ad-hoc.  Did you ever try to configure this manually?  Like from a HOWTO document?
<ericthehax> hey for once im not getting authentication errors on everything
<erkan^> yes that is right, aeon-ltd
<Darklord6229> no
<milen8204> nature is a folder
<ericthehax> :D
<Darklord6229> dajhorn: no
<soreau> shoofle: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects <-- set to None would be metacity
<aeon-ltd> milen8204: then you need -r
<tensorpudding> everything is a file, except what isn't a file
<ericthehax> dgen
<ericthehax> o crap wron window
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Did you ever input a password for the "Cohen" network?
<peta> picard1421: what is DWM?
<Darklord6229> dajhorn yes
<Ex-Opesa> peta: dynamic window manager
<shoofle> soreau: I've done that, but it still starts up with compiz running.
<picard1421> the window manager
<picard1421> should i have installed
<picard1421> wmii instead
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Run `seahorse` at a terminal window, expand the "Passwords: login" tree, and delete the password for the "Cohen" network.
<picard1421> im not sure how to start it
<ShadeS> odd
<Ex-Opesa> peta: It enables aero style of Win7, Vista, etc.
<Guest60096> need easy way to make a persistent usb drive of my currently installed system
<soreau> shoofle: Start metacity then close all other windows and go to sys>prefs>startup applications>options and click Remember currently running programs
<adriancarrio> Anyone here knows how to program a PIC for a USB interface under Linux?
<Blue1> Guest60096: hang on
<picard1421> anybody know.. im sure it is a command or something to start DWM?
<peta> Ex-Opesa: ah, okay ... just was curious. :) i like my mac os
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: you mean dwm by suckless?
<picard1421> yes
<Blue1> Guest60096: my website is dead sorry
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: delete whatever wm your starting in your xinitrc and add 'exec dwm'
<pepito> what I would actually be interested in knowing is in what files does the program write logs, temp files and all that. strace seems to give too much information of other things
<Darklord6229> dajhorn done
<picard1421> wm?
<Blue1> Guest60096: basically however, you change fstab to mount the usb devices by uuid
<koelho> +i
<picard1421> aeon-ltd: where would i find that file to edit
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: in ~
<koelho> is there any portugal chanel?
<Guest60096> i guess what i mean is i want to make a bootable backup of the installed to hard drive system
<picard1421> what am i looking for to edit again?
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: xinitrc
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: well more specifically .xinitrc
<Darklord6229> dajhorn im gonna unplug my ethernet cable and look at the wrieless thing for right now so ill be back in maybe 5 - 10 mins
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Do you have the network icon somewhere in the top-right corner panel?
<picard1421> aeon-ltd: i only see initrd.dmg
<Darklord6229> dajhorn yea
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: then create one :)
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Okay.  I was going to suggest that you use the "disconnect" menu item, so that you don't have to swap cables.
<aeroba> hey
<picard1421> i see .bashrc
<picard1421> .profile
<picard1421> .viminfo
<Darklord6229> ok
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: are you sure your in ~/ ?
<picard1421> im in the folder thathas
<xawan> ya.
<Dr_Willis> theres no .xinitrc by default. and I think its .xsession used these days.
<picard1421> bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc , home ......
<Darklord6229> dajhorn can u still see this?
<picard1421> im in that folder that contains all those folder
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: yes
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: you need to be in /home :) ~ = home
<picard1421> create a file.xinitrc
<Darklord6229> dajhorn then i think we fixed it
<picard1421> ok
<picard1421> aeon-ltd: in my home folder it just has my user name folder
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Okay good.
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: yeah in your directory
<picard1421> so i go into /home/me/
<Guest60096> bootable usb clone of current system i believe there was an app on the ulimate edition remix that automated the task
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: yeah, in a terminal all you would need to type is 'touch .xinitrc' then edit that file
<Jordan_U> Guest60096: How big is the flash drive?
<picard1421> ok so i created a file .xinitrc
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1--it ended up working out--had to install ubuntu-server though, instead of unbuntu core
<picard1421> but btw.. i log in as root usually not me.. will that have any effect?
<Guest60096> 7.5 gb
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: yes
<econdudeawesome> thewanderer1 thanks for your help
<Daniel__> Is this the right place to ask for troubleshooting for sound issues?
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  why would you log in as root 'usually' ?
<picard1421> ok i will just log in as myself.. not a big deal
<picard1421> ok i created.xinitrx
<picard1421> rc
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: for this to work all you need to do is log in as yourself, and if you don't have a login manager you'll just need to type 'startx' after you log into vt1
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: edit it, and put exec dwm
<picard1421> what about hte xinitrc?
<Darklord6229> dajhorn nvm that didnt work
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: yeah thats the file you need to edit, startx/xinit will handle it
<picard1421> ok i just wrote the file
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: open it in a text editor
<picard1421> i did
<picard1421> and added
<picard1421> exec dwm
<picard1421> saved it
<FloodBot3> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<picard1421> now i logged into my name
<Jordan_U> Guest60096: How much data does your installed system have?
<picard1421> i press xstart or what do i do next?
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: good, to test this you will need to kill X and make sure you don't use a login manager, when you are at the prompt type xinit or startx
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Okay.  You could be screwed here.   The next step is to reboot both the router and computer, and to try connecting with the `wpa_supplicant` program.
<Daniel__> How do I set ALSA to capture from PCM? It isn't an option in alsamixer, the only options are Mic, Front Mic, Line and CD.
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  press? you use the command 'startx' from the console and it will run dwm as your window manager now.
<POVaddct> i seriously doubt a newbie can handle a tiling window manager like dwm
<Dr_Willis> POVaddct:  i was thinking thast also.
<Darklord6229> dajhor wats the wpa supplicant program
<picard1421> ok i did not have xinit installed im Dl'n and installing now
<Guest60096> its pretty fresh install with just settings changed and no media
<aeon-ltd> POVaddct: its still good to learn :)
<Guest60096> just configured with my drivers and stuff
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: wpa_supplicant is a program that can send configuration commands directly to the wireless card.
<csgeek> I keep getting this whenever I start vim:  http://pastie.org/1052623 .   Lucid 64bit, server
<Darklord6229> dajhorn how do i open it
<aeon-ltd> POVaddct: if not there's always openbox :) nice 'n' light. much nicer than gnome or any full blow DE IMO
<POVaddct> someone said earlier the dwm stands for "dynamic window manager" and mimics win7 aero. that's plain wrong.
<picard1421> aeon-ltd i did apt-get install xinit
<POVaddct> aeon-ltd: i use fluxbox
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: You're going to run it from a terminal window after rebooting everything.
<picard1421> its insalling right now so after that is doen do i need to rewrite .xinitrc?
<cablop> i need a logmein alternative for ubuntu
<Darklord6229> dajhorn wat commands
<aeon-ltd> POVaddct: confusion, dwm is a service that is run by win* for those purposes, someone just did a quick google
<aeon-ltd> POVaddct: nice, another *boxer
<POVaddct> aeon-ltd: ...and failed
<aeon-ltd> :_
<aeon-ltd> :)
<^peanut^> cablop: check out: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-logmein-alternatives-ubuntu/
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: First, you're going to use the wpa_passphrase program to create a wpa_supplicant.conf file, and then you're going to run wpa_supplicant with a bunch of options.  This is likely to frustrate you.
<edbian> cablop, ssh.  It is an alternative but probably not what you're expecting :)
<POVaddct> aeon-ltd: yes, the *box family of window managers is really nice
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: probably not
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: Like I said, you're probably screwed at this point.   Use another wireless card if you have the option.
<picard1421> aeon-ltd: ok i am somewhat confused.. basically im looking for a program that will just have multiple windows that i can tab between easily.. maybe different web pages.. maybev this maybe that.. what would be a good one to use.. i was told dwm.. would wmii be bettter?
<Jordan_U> Guest60096: You could copy over your filesystem to the flash drive with Gparted (I think gparted allows resizing while copying) then just re-install grub.
<Darklord6229> dajhorn i dont
<cablop> edbian, i can use that ssh, but i need to be able to control a VM running windows inside... so... i'll need something visual an secure
<edbian> cablop, vnc
<^peanut^> cablop: FreeNX rocks =)
<edbian> cablop, Although vnc is not secure alone and it is too slow to run over the internet.
<cablop> edbian is vnc secure enough?
<edbian> cablop, Not by itself over the internet.  But you can tunnel vnc through ssh.
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: wmii is easier, but personally i didn't like it as much but then again i'm tryin to max screen space (1024x768), if you've got bigger wmii'll be fine
<sudoman> ebdian, vnc can work ok for lans
<Dr_Willis> I thought virtualbox had some sort of 'remote connection' feature?
<Darklord6229> dajhorn i will probally go back to windows....this is why windows is betterr
<edbian> cablop, If you tunnel through ssh it is secure.
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: *shrug*  Thanks for trying Ubuntu.
<edbian> cablop, Again though, vnc (with or without ssh) is too slow to use practically over the internet.
<cablop> edbien and then i'll need to tunnel it through my router... awww so much pain
<Darklord6229> dajhorn cant i use a program and install the windows drivers for the wireless card on this computer
<mj8741> Hi all: getting this message upon boot: 15.264138 nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: Error probing SMB1 - any idea what this means? thanks
<edbian> cablop, That's not any more work.  Just tell your router that port 22 goes to your computer's ip address.
<picard1421> how do you setup wmii?
<cablop> edbian, hum, right... anyway vnc is too slow for it... well log me in is slow too... dunno if both compare...
<dajhorn> Darklord6229: No.  Ubuntu already has the drivers for the wireless card in your computer.   ath5k is the name of the driver for your hardware.   Rebooting everything could still fix your problem.
<edbian> cablop, Never done either one so I can't help! :(
<Darklord6229> ok ill brb
<^peanut^> cablop: for better security, on your router, port forward a non-standard ssh port like 222 or 2222 to your vm's ipaddress.
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  for alternative window managers like those.. one always wants to go read their docs/guides/homepage
<brendan_> "/join #logladyland
<cablop> ^peanut^: well i'll do... as long as i also need to erm... flkash the router too, it just support a few redirections
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: similar way, all WM/DEs are handled this way without a login manager
<AnxiousNut> Does Kubutnu 10.04 also use plymouth?
<^peanut^> cablop: flash the router? how old is it? most routers now adays support port fowarding or port redirection
<picard1421> ok.. well regardless there is no walkthrough guide anywhere that shows a setup of DWm or Wmii?
<picard1421> i did apt-get install xstart
<POVaddct> aeon-ltd: btw, if using a display manager (X based login), .xinitrc is ignored and .xsession is run instead
<paulo> I am using ATI proprietary fglrx driver after having spent difficulties with the radeon driver does not work the audio via HDMI, but my resolution at boot is very Riumar working at 640x480, after searching the lauchpad found some ways around the problem with the module uvesafb and this somehow solved the problem of resolution during the beginning of the system, the problem is that when I try to access the virtual terminal with ctrl + alt + Fkeys this screen w
<paulo> ith a few cuts and mirrored letters, someone would know how to solve this problem ? or if you could tell how the HDMI audio work with the native driver ati radeon, because this was the problem that made me use the fglrx driver.
<rascal999> are there any offline map applications which let you type in post codes?
<solkig> hello! i wonder how to set up a menu at the booting which will let you boot in failsafe (recovery) mode. does anyone know how?
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: read this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinitrc and yes i know its for arch but its about 99% the same
<solkig> i use lucid by the way
<dajhorn> rascal999: Microsoft MapPoint comes to mind, but you'll need to run it through Wine or somesuch.
<cablop> i can go with teamviewer if there were a simple way to make teamviewer to load at startup not needing to make my own session to autologin... awww
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  check the programs homepages.. those kinds of tools are commonly used people that are not affraid to read the manuals/docs/ and  normally know quite a bit of how linux/X allready work
<Guest60096> anyone know if there is a single program that can make a persistent usb of my current installed system
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  short way..  make a .xinitrc or .xsession that  has the lines to run the window manager. and perhaps a xterm by default.  and disable gdm and use 'startx' to get to the X session
<cablop> ^peanut^: it not too old, but has a limited number of rediections, just enough for one computer, but not enough for three domputers, just 10 redirections i guess
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  then tweak .xinitrc as needed to run other things you want
<^peanut^> cablop: hmm, ok.
<picard1421> ok i just edited .xinitrc
<picard1421> im restarting my machine
<cablop> and cause i can put that dd-wrt thing on it... hehe
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  no need to restart
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  stop gdm, go to console use 'startx'
<picard1421> i just type startx
<Guest60096> i flashed my router to the DD-WRT and love it
<aeon-ltd> picard1421: yeah
<picard1421> ahh tehre we go
<Treaver> I NEED HELP!
<paulo> I am using ATI proprietary fglrx driver after having spent difficulties with the radeon driver does not work the audio via HDMI, but my resolution during boot is too bad working in 640x480, after searching the lauchpad found some ways around the problem with the module uvesafb and this somehow solved the problem of resolution during the beginning of the system, the problem is that when I try to access the virtual terminal with ctrl + alt + Fkeys this screen w
<paulo> ith a few cuts and mirrored letters, someone would know how to solve this problem ? or if you could tell how the HDMI audio work with the native driver ati radeon, because this was the problem that made me use the fglrx driver.
<^peanut^> dd-wrt ftw.
<cablop> ^peanut^: i was planning to flash it with that dd-wrt firmware, that firmware came with openvpn inside, so i can take advantage of that thing... maybe usoing vnc through that vpn or something
<picard1421> yea dd-wrt is pretty boss
<Guest23804> how do i change my name from guest
<^peanut^> cablop: yup, dd-wrt sounds like a good idea
<^peanut^> Guest: type /nick "the name you want"
<paulo> anyone have any tips?
<Treaver> Ok my question: How do I get Wireless Internet on Ubuntu useing a Emachines Desktop computer,w/WPN111 Netgear Wireless card?
<Guest60096> follow the directions exactly to the second with a stop watch
<Treaver> Ok my question: How do I get Wireless Internet on Ubuntu useing a Emachines Desktop computer,w/WPN111 Netgear Wireless card?
<Treaver> please answer
<^peanut^> !patience | Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest23804> k
<Treaver> Ok you can't tell me no one in here has WIRELESS INTERNET!!!!
<Treaver> IF none of you know the answer then...
<Guest60096> Treaver your using a usb stick for wireless so there are a few things different
<Treaver> Gues60096
<Guest23804>  i tried writing the /nick thing but it did not change my name
<paulo> someone knows to get kernel doubt?
<Treaver> Guest60096 Please give me a tutorial on how t get internet useing wirless card
<trojan_spike> Treaver, wireless or dongle??
<Dr_Willis> For my wireless card.. I click on the top right icon, and tell it to use my wireless network...
<Treaver> Its a wireless card named: WPN111 Netgear
<POVaddct> Treaver: first you have to know the chipset of your wireless usb stick and if it is supported by linux
<^peanut^> Treaver: have you tried: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/getting-netgear-wireless-usb-dongle-wpn111-atheros-chipset-to-work-on-ubuntu-6-06-a-515914/
<trojan_spike> wifi like?
<trojan_spike> kk
<the> it worked
<sheeps2> hi, does anyone have a suggestion on what to do when mount fails with "unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'"?
<POVaddct> Treaver: hardware manufacturers tend to put out different hardware with the same name...
<the> kind of
<the> thanks for the name change
<Dr_Willis> sheeps2:  this is on ubuntu installed? live cd? what exactly?
<sheeps2> (my system had disastrous bad sector-ness afaict)
<Treaver> =/
<Dr_Willis> sheeps2:  could be that iso9660 module got trashed.
<picard1421> im trying to do shift + alt+ enter
<picard1421> why is the terminal not launching?
<Treaver> Can one of you take control of my computer and get me internet on Ubuntu
<Guest60096> that one should do it
<picard1421> http://dwm.suckless.org/tutorial
<POVaddct> Treaver: try to get the usb id your stick. type "lsusb" in a terminal and paste the output. but not here, use www.pastebin.com
<picard1421> none of those commands except alt + p are working??
<sheeps2> dr_willis: how would I fix that? :)
<Guest60096> that was all found using google i may add
<trojan_spike> ur online Treaver ??
<Treaver> i am useing windows 7 atm
<Treaver> I want to use Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sheeps2:  if you had makjor filesystem  curruption. a reinstall may be called for.  if the hd is going bad. you may want to get a new one also.
<Treaver> Windows 7 Internet = Work Ubuntu Internet = Epic Fail
<^peanut^> Treaver: read up on the link I posted above that explains some of the issues with your wireless usb device. And also read up on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414023&page=3
<paulo> I am using ATI proprietary fglrx driver after having spent difficulties with the radeon driver does not work the audio via HDMI, but my resolution during boot is too bad working in 640x480, after searching the lauchpad found some ways around the problem with the module uvesafb and this somehow solved the problem of resolution during the beginning of the system, the problem is that when I try to access the virtual terminal with ctrl + alt + Fkeys this screen w
<paulo> ith a few cuts and mirrored letters, someone would know how to solve this problem ? or if you could tell how the HDMI audio work with the native driver ati radeon, because this was the problem that made me use the fglrx driver.
<trojan_spike> there would need to be a net connection within ubuntu for desktop control..
<Dr_Willis> Treaver:  we dont care about your ranting. stick to the support question/problems.
<GaMeBoY> owned
<paulo> I am using ATI proprietary fglrx driver after having spent difficulties with the radeon driver does not work the audio via HDMI, but my resolution during boot is too bad working in 640x480, after searching the lauchpad found some ways around the problem with the module uvesafb and this somehow solved the problem of resolution during the beginning of the system
<Guest60096> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844856 is an easy GUI tutorial
<^peanut^> !patience | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<paulo>  the problem is that when I try to access the virtual terminal with ctrl + alt + Fkeys this screen with a few cuts and mirrored letters, someone would know how to solve this problem ? or if you could tell how the HDMI audio work with the native driver ati radeon, because this was the problem that made me use the fglrx driver.
<Treaver> Dr Willis stop being a dick and help me and I will be out of here
<^peanut^> !language > Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Treaver:  grow up.. and i was researching your problem.. i will leave it with this forum search --> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=74699706
<sheeps2> dr_willis: I tried installing on another hard drive and copying my home directory over, but that didn't seem to copy all of my settings over, is there something I was missing?
<Dr_Willis> Treaver:  have a nice day
<Guest60096> Treaver I gave you a detailed tutorial link on that exact usb stick just follow the instructions on it
<Dr_Willis> sheeps2:  did you be sure to grab all the .files ? its possible some of the files have been currupted.
<^peanut^> Guest60096: I did the same thing for him. =), guess he just wants someone to do it for him...
<trojan_spike> Treaver, get linux mint 7
<sheeps2> dr_willis: I did tar cjf home.tbz /home/ but that didn't get everything somehow, I can boot the original system (obviously) and e.g. firefox has all my bookmarks, but I didn't get that when I tried copying
<Treaver> I dont understand any of the tutorials i Just now got Ubuntu yesterday I have no clue how to use it.
<sheeps2> dr_willis I was wondering whether gconf stored stuff outside /home/ or something similar
<Dr_Willis> sheeps2:  if some copied - and others dont.. well.. that shoulds like some bad filesystem issues.
<^peanut^> Treaver: do like most us have done and Read, read, and read more. you'
<Dr_Willis> sheeps2:  i dont think gconf holds any Firefox settings.
<^peanut^> Treaver: do like most us have done and Read, read, and read more. you'll start to understand it as you play with it
<trojan_spike> Treaver, get linux mint 7.. its user friendly for 1st time linux users
<Treshold> hi guys
<^peanut^> !hi | Treshold
<ubottu> Treshold: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Treshold> I will help if somebody needs help
<Guest60096> Stage 1 Tarball and you shall know everything lol
<Guest60096> I am just looking for an easy way to copy my current system onto a usb drive and make it bootable
<Treaver> yo
<Treaver> can u tell me how to remove ubuntu
<Treshold> yes
<Treshold> just remove partition
<Treaver> ???
<Treshold> with ubunut
<Treaver> How do i do that
<Treshold> partition magic
<Treshold> or windows
<Treaver> ? bro i don't know what that means
<git__> how many hours in a month?
<Guest60096> just insert the linux mint install disc and overwrite
<^peanut^> Treaver: did you use the wubi installer off of the cd to install ubuntu? or did you install it side-by-side with windows in a dual boot configuration?
<sheeps2> hi, can anyone suggest a way to get a text list of all installed packages?
<Treaver> side by side
<^peanut^> !ot | git_
<ubottu> git_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Treshold> the best configuration is windows and ubunut
<Treshold> first You have to install windows
<VCoolio> !clone | sheeps2
<ubottu> sheeps2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Treshold> then ubuntu
<sheeps2> vcoolio: cheers!
<Treshold> its always better to have two O systems
<Dr_Willis> !clone | sheeps2
<Treaver> Ok bro I don't understand I have windows installed side by side with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sheeps2:  theres some other commands that can do that also.
<Treaver> Is it posible to remove Ubuntu while in windows 7
<POVaddct> Guest60096: using a usb thumb drive as read/write mounted rootfilesystem is not a good idea. too many write cycles, it will soon die, regardless of wear-levelling.
<_jesse_> Treaver: ok, well you want to remove Ubuntu, you can delete the partition in windows
<_jesse_> Treaver: yes, ask #windows for details
<VCoolio> sheeps2: also dpkg --get-selections, but I don't know exactly, check man dpkg or something
<Treaver> broHow do I delete partition
<_jesse_> Treaver: ask #windows
<Treshold> thats right
<Treshold> ask there
<Treaver> ???
<Treaver> bro i am new to all this
<Treaver> whats that mean
<_jesse_> Treaver: ask the windows channel, it is #windows
<Guest60096> treaver type /j #windows
<^peanut^> treaver: type /join #windows
<Treshold> fdisk
<Treshold> hi treaver
<Treshold> wait
<trojan_spike> Treaver, when u uninstall ubuntu you'll also uninstall the boot manager.. you will need a grub loader or windows 7 repair disk
<Treshold> hey treaver whats the problem
<tim__> I hate to butt in, but can I run Skype on my ubuntu 8.04?
<Treshold> just use windows 7 repair disk
<maco> tim__: yes
<owd95> which video editor you recommend for little more then basic editing?
<Treaver> ok
<Treshold> yes u can
<Treaver> I cant connect to it
<Treaver> i dont know how
<Treshold> just boot it
<dajhorn> tim__:  If you upgrade to the next LTS, then you can also get Skype from the parter repository.
<Guest60096> just type   /join #windows
<tim__> how? I douwnload but it won't work, a librasound2 error
<maco> owd95: i hear kdenlive is good if you know what youre doing
<_jesse_> Treaver: the channel? type /join #windows
<Treaver> can u like tell me this computer- rightclick or somthing like that
<Treaver> join #windows
<Guest60096> type slash first
<Guest60096> type /join #windows
<maco> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<owd95> maco: thx, i will take a look, but did you think it runs smooth in gnome?
<tim__> last time i tried to upgrade to next LTS it did do too well
<maco> owd95: you can use kde apps in gnome just fine
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<owd95> maco: sounds nice
<tim__> how best do I update without screwing everything up?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgradae
<ActionParsnip> but spelled properly
<VCoolio> tim__: if you have a separate /home partition, just do a clean install; there are more complaints about upgrading than about fresh installs
<tull> there is a little probability that things goes wrong, but not zero :)
<tull> VCoolio, excuse me, why have an home partition if we have to reinstall completely?
<tim__> Vcoolio: i only have ubuntu, 1 partition
<Treaver> ok!
<Treaver> Dudes
<VCoolio> tull: so you don't need to backup your stuff like docs, videos, photos, what not in /home
<tull> VCoolio, i have upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04
<Treaver> One of you said if I get the other linux friendly or something I can like overwrite Ubuntu
<trojan_spike> Treaver, linux mint 7 would be a good starter for u
<Treaver> ok but can it overwrite ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Treaver:  theres dozens of differnt linux disrtobutions you can try.   Some 'might' include drivers for that wireless fard.
<trojan_spike> but ur best to delete the partition then install new
<VCoolio> tull: it's okay, it's supported, it just doesn't always work right, most of the time because of the users who have messed around or installed stuff manually, but still
<noobi_plus> Is there a command to fix the internet port?
<Dr_Willis> noobi_plus:  give more details as to why its 'broken'
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: if its linux based it will most likely be the same as its the same OS, Linux
<noobi_plus> I have internet in my netbook, but not in my PC
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: just that some may have the driver for your chip already rolled in
<noobi_plus> maybe...oh no, another electrical storm is aproching
<Treaver> Will it delete ubuntu if I install it yes or no
<PDG1> having a problem with video on this computer. I would normally search the googles but i don't even know what to call the issue
<trojan_spike> live and learn
<ActionParsnip> PDG1: explain the issue as best you can
<noobi_plus> I cant turn it off, I am rendering in blender
<noobi_plus> Anywho...
<PDG1> ActionParsnip, while playing video or watching a visualization with totem the video may disappear should i minimize or go to full screen.
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: its an alternate OS so will need space to be installed to. you can delete ubuntu and use the space you free to install to
<noobi_plus> How do i know it is still working?
<thune3> Treaver: i'm not sure I would recommend any linux to someone unwilling to follow simple help pages, no offense intended.
<VCoolio> Treaver: it will overwrite, but mint is just ubuntu with a green theme and stuff other linux distro's can't use; speak about free; your call though
<ActionParsnip> PDG1: ok what video card do you have?
<mirko__> ciao raga
<sudoman> audacious takes a long time (~15 seconds) to start up, but it used to be faster. I'm not sure what caused it, but I tried using apt-get to purge the config files and I removed audacious stuff from my ~ dir, but this didn't make any difference. any ideas?
<sudoman> i should also note that the cpu meter in my menu bar shows hardly any activity during startup of audacious
<ActionParsnip> sudoman: launch it from terminal, you can see the outputs and see at what point it hangs
<owd95> how big is the performance difference with nvidia and ati? I have a hd5770 and don't now of a will buy a new nvidia card or not...
<sudoman> i tried that, but nothing is printed
<noobi_plus> Is there a TERMINAL command to know if the internet port still working?
<monkey_dust> noobi_plus, try lsof
<PDG1> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure... i think it's an integrated one... would sudo lshw show it?
<ActionParsnip> owd95: it depends what nvidia chip and how much ram you get, if you get the latest quattro with huge amounts of ram then yes
<ActionParsnip> PDG1: lspci | grep -i vga     will show you
<PDG1> ActionParsnip, yup...  Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_Willis> noobi_plus:  you mean verify that its not gotten blown up by a power surge? :) or if its connecte to the internet?
<ActionParsnip> PDG1: ok then hunt for bugs based on that chip
<robacarp> whats the cause of slow or non playing flash videos? I've got the nvidia drivers loaded, I figured that would fix it
<solkig> does anyone know how to start ubuntu lucid in failsafe mode?
<owd95> ActionParsnip: If i buy i new card it will be some of the card from the nvida 400-series
<pyro_san_ltd> Hello I am working with setting up OpenLDAP on 10.04.  When I try to populate the LDAP directory I get an "ldap_add: Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80) additional info: <olcModuleLoad> handler exited with 1 "  where should I start for trouble shooting.  I am also working from the server guide for 10.04
<solkig> i don't have a menu at boot
<ami_> i can't install backtrack repository in linux ultimate my any help me
<Dr_Willis> solkig:  if grub iseent showing a menu. you hold the shift  (or was it esc) key and it should show it.. or edit the grub /etc/default/grub file to make it always show a menu
<ActionParsnip> owd95: then look at benchmarks and see whats what
<solkig> Dr_Willis, ah, thank you!
<thune3> PDG1: 8xx series chips are problematic in 10.04. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<monkey_dust> Dr_Willis, are you a MOTU?
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  no.. I just dont have a life
<owd95> ActionParsnip: okej,  thx
<monkey_dust> fair enough Dr_Willis
<riddlebox> is there a way to have my battery icon tell me how many hours are left on the battery for my eeepc?
<lyrae> Hi. I am looking to buy RAM. what's a good brand?
<lekstok> hi , i just installed ubuntu but my pc don't reconize my wireless card  ( atheros AR9285 ) can eneone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> PDG1: theres some xorg.conf lines you can use: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-356722.html
<ActionParsnip> !ot | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lekstok> lyrae kingston
<lyrae> i tried #offtopic
<lyrae> they gave bad advice so im here
<lyrae> thanks lekstok
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: try ##hardware
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<lekstok> ty dude
<rain_> Does anyone know any softeare that can make video lenght 7 minutes from 21 minutes?
<lyrae> lekstok: also, check your restrcited hardware
<lekstok> ActionParsnip if it works than you made my day :p
<lyrae> you may just have to install the drivers
<janmlot> hi everybody
<lekstok> i'm new to linux
<lekstok>  :p
<lekstok> so don't know much
<spaceghost> and it finally works now
<noobi_plus> i dunno
<goku_> how do you get the mount command to mount an ISO ?
<ActionParsnip> goku_: sudo mkdir /media/ISO; sudo -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/ISO
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /media/ISO; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/ISO
<ActionParsnip> distracted by ricky gervais
<lekstok> so much work to let the device find my network card , windows is dubble click on exe xD
<goku_> ooooh i have to create the folder in /media first! thanks
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: my wireless is picked up automatically, which is less than windows
<webPragmatist> when you add a logrotate.d file do you have to reload or restart anything?
<lekstok> ActionParsnip yes but it's a new laptop
<Dr_Willis> lekstok:  windows wasent able to configure my usb mouse last night. :) hard to double click..
<lekstok>  so i tought it would be simple
<lekstok> omg Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: my laptop wifi also auto detects and is installed, works in all major distributions with zero effort
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: "its a new laptop" is moot
<lekstok> ActionParsnip maybe it's beause i'm using vmware
<Dr_Willis> lekstok:  often 'brand new' just released laptops have the most issues with linux. because the varaious fixc's and updates for them are not in the disrtos yet.
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: i'd have thought the network device would have been virtualised
<lekstok>  it's a samsung R730
<TheMozart> anyone use truecrypt?
<monkey_dust> lekstok, you got vmware to work in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> TheMozart: never have, never will
<lekstok> monkey_dust no i tried with  vmware first because the first time i used ubuntu ( feisty fawn ) whas the same problem couldn't find the wireless card
<mbhagya> gedit-plugins and update-manager have stopped working. Related to python upgrade on the system. Can anyone help?
<goku_> ActionParsnip: invalid option -o
<Dr_Willis> lekstok:  when running uuntu in a vm. you configure the vm to access the network on the pc. its a shared/nat/ip-masq sort of thing. the vm dosent know how its gettting through to the internet.
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: i suggest you run: sudo lshw -C network    to see what the hardware is doing in the vmware
<Dr_Willis> lekstok:  you may want to try virtualbox and check the vbox docs. I dont use vmware any more
<lekstok> ActionParsnip i'm online with my wireless with bridge but ubuntu itself does not reconyze my card
<ActionParsnip> goku_: the second command is what you needed. I missed the 'mount' word
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: if its virtualised then the hardware will be virtualised. If its a native install then you will need that guide
<mbhagya> Please help, my update-manager has stopped working.
<lekstok> Dr_Willis i tried virtualbox first , was the same shit :p
<budbud> hola everyone, just wanted to say hello from a new linux/ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> goku_: sudo mkdir /media/ISO; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/ISO
<monkey_dust> lekstok, it looks like a vmware issue, not an ubuntu issue
<goku_> ah you missed the mount command lol
<goku_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> mbhagya: can you http://www.pastie.org   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade       thanks
<budbud> anyone able to give  me some advice as to how to get my multicard reader working under ubuntu, im running the netbook remix and  the model is 532h acer aspire one
<lekstok> ActionParsnip is there sort of " get started with ubuntu " or something xD
<Dr_Willis> lekstok:  then youa re confused about how the virtual machines work. if you run virtualbox on a windows machine with a wireless card. and run ubuntu inside that  Vbox.. ubuntu does NOT see the network as a wireless card. it uses some emulated network card. that  are commonkly supported by most OS;s
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: just use the OS, you will learn lot
<goku_> yeah thanks. mounting the image takes way less time
<lekstok> so my problem can be solved if i install ubuntu on my pc ?
<ActionParsnip> mbhagya: why will it take a while?
<lekstok> instead of using vmware
<goku_> lekstok: just use the live CD and reboot when you are done
<monkey_dust> lekstok, please join #ubuntu-nl, i'm there, too
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: The internet speed!
<ferlegend> hey
<ActionParsnip> lekstok: i'd ask in vmware
<ferlegend> I have problem with Ruby on rails
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: Any way, I updated my system a few hours back.
<ActionParsnip> mbhagya: ok so whats the problem
<ferlegend> how I can create a menu
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: But, this has more to do with the python interpreter
<user__> what do you need to know about truecrypt, TheMozart ?
<goku_> lekstok, you cant just use the live disk?
<Jigal> can someone explain me the command not found error http://www.codedump.be/code/893/
<ferlegend> actionparsnip.how I can create a menu
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: When i run update-manager from the command line, I get the following output:
<ActionParsnip> ferlegend: a menu?
<ferlegend> yes
<lekstok> goku_ that's the problem i don't have cd to burn the iso now , sow i tried with vmware / virtualbox first
<ActionParsnip> ferlegend: can you expand on that
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastie.org/1052736
<Dr_Willis> Jigal:  theres no need to do a 'sudo cd'   that ive ever seen...
<ferlegend> ok
<goku_> lekstok: that will be slow
<Jigal> Dr_Willis: if i do it without sudo i get a permission denied
<Dr_Willis> Jigal:  sudo /path/to/the/command
<goku_> lekstok: but it works with qemu just fine ;)
<Dr_Willis> Jigal:  sudo cd, cd's then returns to your other old/directory. so its a little useleszs
<Jigal> Dr_Willis: but how can i go to the directory i want
<Dr_Willis> Jigal:  or do a 'sudo -s' if you need a root terminal
<ferlegend> actionparsnip. how I can create a link to tabs example: Home, Contacts, accessories
<Jigal> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ActionParsnip> mbhagya: not sure there dude, what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: lucid
<slimjimflim> hi, when i try to login through x-windows i get 'could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority' and then 'There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256) can anyone help?
<slimjimflim> running lucid
<ferlegend> how I can create a link to tabs example: Home, Contacts, accessories in Ruby on rails
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: When i run $python -c 'import glib', it works
<slimjimflim> ferlegend: did you try #ruby ?
<ferlegend> ok thnks
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: But when I run $python3.1 -c 'import glib', it says module not found
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: And python 3.1 got installed a few days back
<ActionParsnip> slimjimflim: -rw------- 1 gdm gdm 934 2010-07-16 15:11 /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority            is the output ou should get from: sudo ls -la /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> mbhagya: i've not played with python dude
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: okay
<mbhagya> Error loading python modules in gedit and update manager. Anyone there to help?
<songer> hello
<songer> how you doing?
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: k,  i'll check
<songer> which driver from nvidia are the lates . 173, 96 or vercion current?
<BluesKaj> current
<songer> ok
<noobi_plus> Is there a command that list all the working ports of my system?
<mbhagya> ActionParsnip: Any way i can set default version of python on my system? update-alternatives doesn't work!
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: i get that output except filesize is 7604
<ActionParsnip> slimjimflim: 4.0K	/var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by that?
<ActionParsnip> slimjimflim: thats the output of: sudo du /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority -h
<noobi_plus> $ fix /whatever is wrong <if> "yes" <then> "fix"
<slimjimflim> oh lemme  try that
<noobi_plus> <otherwise> "try again"
<adelcampo> in Gedit is there a way to start a new line, like the "o" command in Vim?
<noobi_plus> <end if>
<unperson> I've installed TortoiseHG in lucid using the package from the repositories (tortoisehg and tortoisehg-nautilus).  It was working great, but all of a sudden recently if I try to bring up the Repository Explorer, file status window, etc. from the context menu nothing happens.  Any ideas on how I can troubleshoot this?
<^peanut^> adelcampo: hmm don't think so. how about installing vim-gnome or vim-gtk
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: mine is 8.0K
<BluesKaj> noobi_plus, netstat -anp --tcp
<adelcampo> ^peanut^: i have gvim but I was thinking of doing my coding in Gedit because I like a lot of the plugins but apparently a lot of the luxuries of vim aren't there
<^peanut^> adelcampo: yeah, I thought the same thing about gedit. But, I switched back to gvim. =)
<unperson> The only possible clue I've uncovered is that if I invoke /usr/bin/hgtk from the command line I get the message "abort: This version of TortoiseHg requires Mercurial version 1.5.n to 1.6.n, but finds 1.4.3" which makes no sense since that executable is installed by the tortoisehg package which lists "mercurial (>= 1.4)" as its dependency.
<unperson> ...also it seemed to be working fine two weeks ago.
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: should i reinstall gdm?
<unperson> It may also be worth mentioning that the hg command line tools still work fine.
<aj00200> unperson: I have had these problems too. I don't think there is an easy way to get it to work. After days of searching, I never got it to work, but the command line tools aren't really that bad. There is also other GUIs out there for use
<violinappren> unperson: launch nautilus from a terminal and watch for error messages
<ubuntu-usr> i've installed ubuntu on usb. I want add one option in boot menu (it's /syslinux/menu.cfg file). the problem is only 1st word appears in option which i added. i have pasted my menu.cfg at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9wpDis76
<songer> hello
<violinappren> !hi | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<unperson> violinappren, Yeah, I tried that but I got nothing.
<songer> how can i cahnge mi resolution i'm i low graphy mode
<ubuntu-usr> please see 5th line in my code. what's wrong?
<trippy> i used unetbootin to installl ubuntu to usb but it wont boot
<unperson> violinappren, I actually got a message showing the nautilus job as having finished, so I wonder if it doesn't do a fork of some kind and let the parent process terminate.
<violinappren> songer: system > preferences > display
<trippy> only gives the option to push ctl alt delete
<unperson> aj00200, Interesting.  I'm really glad to hear it's not JUST me.  The hg CLI tools are quire good and I can work with them, but there definitely are some nice things about the GUI for a n00b like me, so if I could get that to work it'd be an improvement.
<songer> i just install nvidia driver current vercion
<ActionParsnip> slimjimflim: not sure dude
<unperson> aj00200, Did it also start for no apparent reason in your case?
<songer>  but in boot my monitor says out of range
<ActionParsnip> songer: use nvidia-settings
<adelcampo> ^peanut^: I just might do the same
<s3r3n1t7> unperson, violinappren, from my understanding about nautilus thus far, starting nautilus from command line will show you whatever goes wrong including in forked processes. In short, don't close the terminal that started nautilus.
<songer> it says:  please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server, but nathing happnes
<aj00200> unperson: Actually, I never got it to work. There was always conflicts during the setup. I had it working one day before my hard-drive crashed
<A-Non> I've got a problem with installing ubuntu
<nkei0> hello, anyone have any experience with wireless usb adapters?
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr: what is the option you're trying to add?
<aj00200> A-Non: please specify what your problem is in your question so we can help you
<pittstains> anyone know how to update the output of the df command?  i deleted some large files but i'm getting the same output
<trippy> whats the easiest way to intall ubuntu duel boot with windows 7. i already have windows installed on its own partition and another partition ready to install ubuntu to..
<unperson> aj00200, :-(
<unperson> aj00200, This may be related:  http://bitbucket.org/tortoisehg/stable/issue/1234/repository-explorer-is-not-opened-second
<monkey_dust> nkei0, try sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch
<aj00200> unperson: I now use git, which is very powerful. Also see gitk.
<A-Non> It always gives me an error message about live file system
<songer> it says the same thing
<songer> acti
<aj00200> trippy: the easieast way to install a dualboot would be with a liveCD
<violinappren> !wubi | trippy
<ubottu> trippy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<A-Non> Unable to find a medium with a live file system or something along those lines
<trippy> i dont want a wubi install.. i want an actuall ubuntu install
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, i'm integrating ubuntu with hiren's tools. everything i was did exactly from http://www.0-fx.com/index.php?/?task=view
<aj00200> trippy: then you better use a liveCD
<unperson> s3r3n1t7, In this case run the command "nautilus" from a gnome terminal window, but command was returned to the shell (as though the process had terminated) while nautilus was still running, and I never got any error info in the terminal window while errors were occurring.
<unperson> aj00200, Oh, I'd much rather stick with the CLI than switch to git.
<aj00200> A-Non: then try using wubi, but sumoe users have reported slowdowns after running a wubi install for a while
<songer> Actionparsnip
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, but it seems there is small mistake which author did'nt expected
<aj00200> unperson: git has a CLI as well, but either way, its your choice
<trippy> i only have usb.. on my laptop.. and unetbootin is not installing correctly... should i be using the live persistance option
<A-Non> I have tried using wubi, I get a looping error from pyrun.exe, something about no disk in the drive or whatever
<ZykoticK9> tripps, A-Non avoid WUBI if you can.
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, everything works but only one word is dislayed except entire liine
<unperson> aj00200, I just mean that I've learned something about hg and quite like it.  And it is probably better for my particular purposes.
<aj00200> unperson: ok. Hopefully you can get it to work for you
<mbhagya> update-manager doesn't work with python3.1. Module import error. Can someone please help?
<A-Non> I've heard to avoid it, so I attempted an install through disk and the specific error I get there is (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, see bolded lines in 5th step at http://www.0-fx.com/index.php?/?task=view
<nkei0> monkey_dust, I don't think that would have anything to do with it...  When I do an iwconfig with the adapter out, it shows no wireless extensions, but when I plug it in and do another iwconfig it shows up.  However, the network manager doesn't find any networks, nor does iwlist.  I tried configing it to the essid of my router, but that didn't work.
<trippss> hmmm xchat crashed when someone messaged me. if you sent me something, please try again.
<monkey_dust> nkei0, it worked for me
<nkei0> monkey_dust, Were you having the same issue?
<monkey_dust> i was yes
<monkey_dust> usb wifi not recognized by ubuntu
<nkei0> monkey_dust, Hrm, I don't see how that would do it, but okay i'll give it a shot
<unperson> aj00200, Heh, I think your one of the few people I'd talked to on the issue who doesn't have a very strong opinion.  One guy even tried to get me to use CVS.
<aj00200> unperson: I have a strong opinion, but part of linux is being able to choose what you prefer. Your not locked in to what Apple or Microsoft want you to have
<mbhagya> update-manager doesn't work with python3.1. Module import error. Can someone please help?
<unperson> aj00200, Agreed.  :-)
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr:  try adding bold lines to the very end
<Hunner> Hi. When I `dpkg -i foo.deb` it doesn't install dependencies, and I can't find anything in the man page or with google on how to get it to, or how to install .deb files with apt-get or aptitude
<trippy> anybody have a duel boot with windows.. and can advise me how accomplish this on my laptop correctly
<monkey_dust> aj00200, that's called free as in freedom
<Jordan_U> Hunner: "sudo apt-get -f install" after dpkg -i
<violinappren> Hunner: gdebi
<aj00200> monkey_dust: yup, its just that not everyone knows what that means
<Hunner> Jordan_U: Thanks. violinappren: I don't have g-stuff installed. Minimal VM :)
<jpds> mbhagya: That doesn't surprise me.
<violinappren> Hunner: it's not GUI
<Jordan_U> Hunner: You're welcome.
<slimjimflim> when i try apt-get update i get the error on 'lucid-updates/main Packages' .... '(28: no space left on device) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]' and i know there's at least 12gb left on my box
<slimjimflim> what gives?
<slimjimflim> i used --fix-missing on another box and that fixed it
<slimjimflim> not here though
<seidos> what hardware do the developers recommend?  is there a list somewhere?
<nkei0> monkey_dust, did you have to do anything else? because it didn't work
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, is any chance to add cursor to the very end too?
<slimjimflim> seidos: google hcl ubuntu
<monkey_dust> nkei0, the windows-trick: reboot
<mbhagya> jpds: What should I do! When i run update-manager from console, it gives unable to import glib module
<violinappren> Hunner: it resolves dependencies correctly and installs them along with the package
<A-Non> Can anyone give any insight as to what's going on with the "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error I'm getting?
<seidos> slimjimflim, the hcl is a list of hardware that developers recommend?
<tensorpudding> hcl = hardware compatibility list
<slimjimflim> seidos: it's the 'hardware compatibility list' that hardware works w/ ubuntu
<mbhagya> jpds: Actually, import error only with python3.1. How to i tell gedit to use python2.6.5
<dancrew32> so my resource monitor says i'm using 2.2gb of memory (out of 4gb), but when i 'top' and look at the percentages of memory being used , there can't be more than 15% of my memory that is being used.. any idea why the resource monitor window says I'm using so much?
<slimjimflim> seidos: it's an official list
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr: i don't get what do you mean by a cursor
<dp_> how do i do ftp in ubuntu ?
<aj00200> A-Non: What type of device are you using to hold your live filesystem?
<tensorpudding> dp_: client or server?
<A-Non> aj00200, I am not sure what that means :(
<violinappren> A-Non: what are you trying to do ?
<dp_> server
<djdarkman> Hi, does someone know which desktop search indexer has support for removable drives? I have a backup harddrive, which stores my backups of my source files, and there are thousands of files so searching realtime does not work
<tensorpudding> dp_: there are a ton of different ftp servers available
<BluesKaj> !ftp | dp_
<ubottu> dp_: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<aj00200> A-Non: a liveCD? USB drive?
<A-Non> violinappren I'm trying to install unbuntu through a disk
<tensorpudding> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dancrew32> dp_, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<monkey_dust> !ftp| dp_
<tensorpudding> there's a list
<slimjimflim> mbhagya: i've been getting similar problems w/ apt-get update recently on multiple machines
<tensorpudding> FTP is not a good idea nowadays though
<A-Non> aj0200, the install disk from the main site
<slimjimflim> mbhagya: haven't resolved the issue yet
<violinappren> A-Non: a CD?
<tensorpudding> It's old and relatively insecure.
<A-Non> violinappren Yeah, CD
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, when you have to select in menu some options you are use bar which you can move up/down between options in menu. see 1st screenshot at http://www.0-fx.com/index.php?/General/how-to-make-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-with-ubuntu-and-hirens-bootcd.html
<dp_> tenserpudding : the ho wto do connect to server ..nd transfer files ?
<tensorpudding> I remember configuring vsftpd once and thought it was fine.
<slimjimflim> dp_: use scp
<tensorpudding> proftpd, if i remember correctly, has an Apache-like config
<aj00200> A-Non: are you sure your BIOS is setup to handle live booting from a cd? also, if you can see the cd menu, check the "Check CD for defects" option. (I have to go now)
<violinappren> A-Non: did you run a checksum on the ISO you downloaded?
<violinappren> A-Non: perhaps the burning was corrupted too
<dp_> tenserpudding : what does it do ?
<levandat> #bshellz
<dp_> i mean ho wis it diff
<A-Non> aj00200, Yeah I'm pretty sure it is, I've installed windows through CD before... Can't see the CD menu
<ZykoticK9> dp_, you can use ssh via scp.  Proftp is as tensorpudding states kinda similar to apache config - but avoid ftp if you can.  good luck man.
<A-Non> vilinappren I'll check the ISO and reburn
<tensorpudding> dp_: how is proftpd different from vsftpd?
<tensorpudding> compare their webpages
<dp_> yes
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr: a submenu ?
<unperson> violinappren, Ah, the trick it to look in .xsession-errors.  And it's showing the same thing I mentioned before (because I think that just calls hgtk), namely, "abort: This version of TortoiseHg requires Mercurial version 1.5.n to 1.6.n, but finds 1.4.3".
<tensorpudding> the former is kinda like Apache in that it is popular and has a byzantine configuration, vsftpd is a lot simpler
<dp_> ZkoticK9: why avoid ftp ?
<trippy> is herin a boot editor?
<seidos> slimjimflim, this "official" list is pretty flaky.  There is hardware that gets a 5/5 even though everything doesn't work.
<Hopsa> thune3: My computer's xorg crashed with this setting as well, but way later on. I saw some text but it was gone in a jiffey. Thatnks for helping yesterday though. Its now almost usable :=)
<ZykoticK9> dp_, ftp sends passwords in clear text so anyone can intercept them.
<unperson> violinappren, Maybe the tortoisehg package was updated some time recently and the dependencies are screwed up.
<ZykoticK9> !tab > dp_
<ubottu> dp_, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> dp_: authentication for ftp sucks, in general
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, cursor is the thing which selects desired item in menu. it's not submenu
<ridin> how do i change the cursor?
<violinappren> unperson: apt-cache show mercurial
<Hopsa> tensorpudding: Not with GAdmin-PRoFTPD my friend... Way easy too.
<ZykoticK9> ridin, you'll probably have to disable compiz in order to see any cursor changes!  good luck.
<dp_> okay got it
<tensorpudding> it's fine if you want your server to be public, static and read-only
<solkig> how do i make ubuntu lucid to show a splash screen when booting? my screen is just black with a small underscore blinking. i've tried to change the plymouth theme but i only see that when i shut down the computer
<Hopsa> tensorpudding: PRoFTPD is the way to go to have everything in FTP servings.
<ler> anyone know how to do a mass file extention rename easily?
<kevin_> anyone know what the number 10 means in "libgmp.so.10".. I have "libgmp.so.3" and a program is complaining that i need "libgmp.so.10"
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr: the menu items are not highlighted when you move up and down?
<ZykoticK9> solkig, i'm sorry for this.  But, so long as the rest of your system is working correctly, who cares about a few seconds of plymouth?  Best of luck.
<mbhagya> slimjimflim: I'll try creating sym-links of missing modules in python3.1 directory
<tensorpudding> having a working splash may seem like something small
<slimjimflim> mbhagya: i'm not using python
<monkey_dust> ler, there's the tool 'pyrenamer'
<ZykoticK9> kevin_, it's the version numbers
<unperson> violinappren, I'm not sure what you're thinking I ought to be looking for.  As I said, I have version 1.4.3 (1.4.3-1, actually).  I don't know if there's a way to see when that package version was added to the repo.
<tensorpudding> but little aesthetic touches actually mean something.
<Hopsa> ler: A=`ls` ; for i in A NEWLINEHERE do .... Do stuff here... NEWLINE done
<mbhagya> slimjimflim: What problem do you have then?
<solkig> ZykoticK9, well, i know it's not a serious thing but i was kinda curious about how it's working and why i don't see the theme...
<ler> thanks, i grabbed it... so the only other way, terminal/bash wise is with for loops?
<slimjimflim> mbhagya: i can't get gdm to load, and i cant run apt-get update w/ errors
<ubuntu-usr> violinappren, no i want to make option 'Load Grub with Hiren's Utilities' selected by default
<funkyHat> darknemesis: ok so you want to disable your wifi
<slimjimflim> this is really pissing me off tho i think i'm just gonna reinstall
<violinappren> kevin_:  google "soname"
<ler> so the linux rename program works different then msdos's rename program eh? b/c i know windows mscmd prompts' rename lets you do like ren *.htm *hml for example
<mbhagya> slimjimflim: Okay, mine is a different problem. It has to do with multiple versions of python on the system :(
<thierryr> hi
<funkyHat> darknemesis: I'm just wondering if there's a simpler way to do it first before we try disabling kernel modules, hang on
<darknemesis> ok
<ZykoticK9> solkig, i hope someone has an answer for you :)  it isn't me.  What gfx card are you using?  my Nvidia shows mainly the blinking cursor, then 1-2 seconds of plymouth then GDM.  it used to show plymouth much better.
<thierryr> dark: did you ask alreayd ?
<Hopsa> violinappren> kevin_: Its the name-version of a library file. So-version is the version of said library.
<cheebz> question /leave
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/SYSLINUX#DEFAULT_command
<A-Non> What is the MD5 checksum of ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i336.iso supposed to be?
<darknemesis> funkyHat, it was thierryr who asked :)
<funkyHat> darknemesis: hm. might be possible to turn off the chip in your bios. Did you look at that?
<owd95> I removed evolution earlier today and now when i search on evolution in package manager i see that it is things left... can i remove all thing with the name evolution in package manager?
<funkyHat> darknemesis: ah ⢁)
<funkyHat> thierryr: ^
<kevin_> Hoopsa: k - thanks both of you... still dont know why I I have libgmp.so.3 instead of libgmp.so.10 ... but i'll ask on gmp mailing list then i guess
<Hopsa> darknemesis: Watched much Of the Umbrella files ? :)
<thierryr> funky: yes?
<ZykoticK9> !hashes | A-Non
<ubottu> A-Non: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<violinappren> owd95: apt-get autoremove
<dp_> tensorpudding, website says ProFTPD is a FTP server.
<solkig> ZykoticK9, i have an intel intergrated graphics controller (laptop) the thing is that i have the black screen for about 15-20 seconds so it would be nice to have something to look on ;)
<A-Non> thanks ubottu
<funkyHat> thierryr: it might be possible to turn off the chip in your bios. Did you look at that?
<monkey_dust> owd95, try removing residual config in synaptic
<dp_> tensorpudding, ten is it same as other FTP ....which u said r not so safe
<ridin> a good gtk+ theme?
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, ubottu is a bot - i sent you the message ;)
<owd95> monkey_dust: what is residual config?
<funkyHat> ridin: sonar
<monkey_dust> owd, or try sudo apt-get autoremove in Terminal
<thierryr> funky: nope, I didn't. no other way? all i want is for the applet to remember that i have disabled it
<A-Non> wel then thanks zykotick9 :P
<darknemesis> thierryr i am learning here too :)
<monkey_dust> owd95, , or try sudo apt-get autoremove in Terminal
<funkyHat> thierryr: oh, I thought you were looking to permanently disable it
<owd95> monkey_dust: i have already try it but it not removing anything...
<Hunner> Jordan_U: `apt-get -f install` wants to remove the .deb I just installed with `dpkg -i` at the same time as installing all of its dependencies. This seems counter-intuative :P
<dp_>  website says ProFTPD is a FTP server...is it same as filezilla ?
<thierryr> funky: well, each time i boot i have to disable it. Surely, there must be a way to keep it disable
<^peanut^> dp_: filezilla is an ftp client, not a server
<Jordan_U> Hunner: If it wants to remove the .deb then it's likely that its dependencies are not satisfiable.
<roydude> Hey folks
<violinappren> Hunner: have you tried gdebi ?
<Hunner> Jordan_U: it does install it's dependencies just fine
<ZykoticK9> Hunner, Jordan_U is probably correct here.  I just saw your last comment, did the recent DEB break apt?
<A-Non> Okay my ISO is good, I guess my error comes from a bad burn?
<funkyHat> thierryr: well if you never use it, simplest would be to turn it off altogether, but if you just want it disabled by default I'm not sure. I'm looking on google and it seems other people have had issues with network manager remembering settings...
<unperson> violinappren, Were you thinking there was something useful to be gleaned from the output of 'apt-cache show mercurial' ?
<Hunner> violinappren: yes. It wants to install 200+ gnome packages along with it :)
<ZykoticK9> Hunner, sounds like the dependences ;)
<quentusrex> Anyone know if it is possible with do-release-upgrade to have it download only?
<violinappren> Hunner: because these are the dependencies required by the package
<ubuntu-usr_> violinappren, where i can get documentation for syslinux and menu.cfg?
<thierryr> funky:hmm that is what I thought
<monkey_dust> owd95, try find / -name evolution -exec rm {} \; ... but at own risk
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr_ http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/SYSLINUX
<hdtdi> hello i have problems writing image with k3b.. i when i try, i Seeker` Using wodim 1.1.10... and then error :unable to open new session. anyone how knows how to fix that?
<goku_> you know i love this chan
<thierryr> funky: don;t worry, i will keep digging and let you know if I find anything, I mean, it is a bit annoying but not the end of the world by all means
<ubuntu-usr_> violinappren, one more thing. what does character ^ mean?
<thierryr> funky: thanks in any case
<goku_> are there any newbs that need advice?
<violinappren> hdtdi: CD was already burned before and forgot to leave the session open?
<goku_> -=)
<Hunner> ZykoticK9: http://pastie.org/1052798
<hdtdi> violinappren, the cd is blank and thats the first time i try to burn it
<monkey_dust> ubuntu-usr_, ^ means => to be found in the beginning of a line
<goku_> monkey_dust: have any monkey dust?
<funkyHat> thierryr: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939232 I'm not certain it's relevant but it might be
<Hunner> ZykoticK9: ah, sun-java6-jre isn't listed...
<A-Non> Will using a CD-RW ruin my chances of getting the CD to boot? I'd rather not waste any more CD-Rs
<funkyHat> thierryr: and no problem ⢁). Also if you use my nick in full it will highlight my name and be easier for me to spot (you can also use tab to complete nicknames in IRC, in case you didn't know ⢁))
<ubuntu-usr_> violinappren, in this case we have label Load ^Grub with Hiren's Utilities. maybe it should be label ^Load Grub with Hiren's Utilities
<funkyHat> A-Non: no, CDRW should boot fine
<thierryr> funkyHat: ok got it
<A-Non> FunkyHat, alright I'll give it a shot then
<thierryr> funkyHat: sorry about that
<ZykoticK9> Hunner, add the partner repo then install both: sun-java6-jre and openjdk-6-jre-headless (assuming it's there)
<funkyHat> thierryr: no worries ⢁) I noticed anyway
<thierryr> funkyHat:  that tab is great :)
<blitzo> i have accidentally removed the sound volume adjust icon from my panel, how do i put it back?
<ubuntu-usr_> violinappren, maybe that's why appears only load word in menu?
<thierryr> funkyhat: i will try the tip from forum
<funkyHat> blitzo: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<blitzo> funkyhat lucid
<Guest2343> hello, is there a way I can dd a .vdi image to my hard drive? I thought I could play a game in windows in virtualbox, but I can't, and I don't have my discs on me (I posted this in #vbox too)
<ZykoticK9> Hunner, if you're unsure about the partner repo, see the blue note at the top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<RickRaven> i have installed ubuntu into my laptop but synaptics package manager doesnt work as the one in my desktop ubuntu. when i type ruby in my desktop's synaptics quick search box it lists ruby but not in my laptop. when i type chrome in my desktop it shows google chrome but not in my laptop. can you help me?
<daedaluz> RickRaven, tried sudo aptitude update?
<violinappren> ubuntu-usr_: i don't think the ^ character has significance in this particular context
<s3r3n1t7> Guest2343, "add a .vdi image", could you be more specific? Like add it as a secondairy HD?
<blitzo> i have accidentally removed the sound volume adjust icon from my panel in 10.04 using gnome, how do i put it back?
<s3r3n1t7> blitzo, right click, add to panel, select the missing icon and done.
<swapon> anyone know how to get the swap to automount upon startup if its not in ubuntu 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> RickRaven, google-chrome is a different issue, that has to be downloaded from google (which will add a repository in the process) OR install chromium instead!
<s3r3n1t7> swapon, add to fstab?
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help
<blitzo> s3r3n1t7 tried that - it isn't there
<swapon> s3r3n1t7: how do i do this in terminal?
<dp_> scp is to transfer files to server ..whats the command to login on server ...?
<ridin> blitzo, it's indicator applet
<Guest2343> s3r3n1t4: I got this: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk in #vbox, I want to transfer it to the hard drive and run it natively
<funkyHat> blitzo: are some other items missing from the panel too?
<ZykoticK9> dp_, "ssh ADDRESS"
<dp_> how to secure login on server ?
<RickRaven> ZykoticK9, ok but why it doesnt list ruby packages?
<funkyHat> dp_: ssh
<dp_> ZykoticK9,  ok thnks
<ZykoticK9> RickRaven, don't use quick search and see if it works
<funkyHat> Oh, beaten to it
<ubuntu-usr_> violinappren, then maybe i should add ^ somewhere in next line: menu title Installer boot menu
<blitzo> funkyhat no - i was trying to remove the evolution mail icon as i have uninstalled it - seems i can't have one w/o the other
<monkey_dust> p_, ssh yourname@yourserver => ex. john@172.16.31.1
<monkey_dust> dp_, ssh yourname@yourserver => ex. john@172.16.31.1
<ridin> blitzo, it's the indicator applet
<funkyHat> blitzo: correct
<Hunner> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ZykoticK9> RickRaven, if you are using 10.04 I'd recommend using UbuntuSoftwareCenter over Synaptic at this point.  i'm surprised im saying this :)
<swapon> blitzo: try dpkg --purge <package> to completely remove added components of installed software
<ZykoticK9> Hunner, did it work?
<tensorpudding> software center is nifty
<dp_> monkey_dust, or do@example.com
<dp_> ?
<funkyHat> swapon: that's not relevant to blitzo's situation
<monkey_dust> dp_, whatever your name is
<monkey_dust> dp_, whatever your name is on the server
<dp_> ok
<RickRaven> ZykoticK9, normal search seems working for ruby but why quick search doesnt work as in my laptop?
<Hunner> ZykoticK9: yeah, after adding partner then apt-get -f install seems to install all deps correctly
<nforced> Hey. Does anybody knows why ubuntu 10.04 doesnt works with my nvidia nforce mcp77 ethernet adapter? (using forcedeth open-source driver)
<swapon> anyone know how to get the swap to automount upon startup if its not in ubuntu 10.04? how can i use fstab in terminal to do this?
<^peanut^> blitzo: when you right click the add to panel, scroll all the way down to "Indicator Applet" and choose that
<nforced> please help. I don't want back to windows
<ZykoticK9> RickRaven, i NEVER use quick search - i don't understand why it's there.  it is useless.
<blitzo> swapon it says "ignoring request to remove evolution which isn't installed" - i removed it using synaptic and used the the "complete removal" option
<ZykoticK9> Hunner, nice, glad to help :)
<swapon> blitzo: okay, when using my method you have to reinstall and purge that way, synaptic probably does the same
<funkyHat> blitzo: if you really want to get rid of the envelope (messaging menu) you can uninstall the package indicator-messages
<monkey_dust> nforced, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<thierryr> funkyHat: did not work, that trick no longer apply to 10.4, the system settings has been removed
<^peanut^> funkyHat: yea but that also removed the volume control applet
<funkyHat> thierryr: mm I thought that might be the case
<funkyHat> ^peanut^: no it won't
<thierryr> funkyhat: no worries..thanks
<^peanut^> funkyHat: hmm, yeah, I just tried it
<funkyHat> ^peanut^: that's in indicator-sound
<Hopsa> nforced: Nvidia drivers for windows doesnt work either... Try to get, perhaps Intel cards.
<blitzo> funkyhat it isn't vital - i just didn't know - thx guys.  now if someone could help me figger out how to troubleshoot my friend's laptop...  (posted about it on ubuntuforums yesterday, no answers... *sigh*)
<funkyHat> blitzo: ask away
<^peanut^> funkyHat: when I added the indicator from the add to panel, it adds both sound and evolution applet
<blitzo> fun kyhat hang on i grab the url
<blitzo> funkyhat hang on i grab url
<unperson> Okay, so I went to report a bug in the tortoisehg package and it wouldn't let me saying it's "not a genuine Ubuntu package".  But the package definitely exists in the lucid universe repo.  So...what do I do now?
<|Kellan|> Trying to download Ubuntu 10.4 server for Intel 64bit Xeon processors. Do I download ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso or ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso The website that I am looking at makes it seem that the AMD64 version is only for only for AMD processors/
<thierryr> bye for now
<unperson> I should say that I tried to report a bug using the 'ubuntu-bug' comment.
<thierryr> funkyHat: thks again
<unperson> er, command.
<funkyHat> ^peanut^: you've lost me. you seem to be talking about adding and removing panel items. I mentioned removing a package
<ZykoticK9> nforced, before going back to windows, try install another linux distro and see if your nforce ethernet works correct (note: nvidia has great video support in linux, but other devices/chipsets might not have as much support unfortunately).  Best of luck man. for
<swapon> anyone know how to get the swap to automount upon startup if its not in ubuntu 10.04? how can i use fstab in terminal to do this?
<blitzo> funkyhat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534727
<Hopsa> nforced: We need to somehow make sure that ATI and Nvidia can work nicely. Their cards are semi short lived and they are based off of the same chips so it shouldnt be extremely hard. Im guessing we will have better 3D drivers then windows in 1-2 years time. If we havnt im gonna go evil on thise chip makers whith the knowhow i have about them.
<^peanut^> funkyHat: yeah and blitzo asked how to get back the sound applet but the 2 are joined together in the indicator app itself. He doesn't need to have evolution installed but the little icon will remain
<blitzo> ^peanut^ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534727
<violinappren> unperson: launchpad
<daedalus96> is there 1 person I can tak to about my issue, pz pm me if so
<Alien_Overlord> Can someone help me get a 1920x1080 resolution? details: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WD2iq2CQ
<ZykoticK9> swapon, do you have a line like http://paste.ubuntu.com/466694/ in your /etc/fstab file?
<unperson> nforced, I had that happen when I had a chipset that was very new.  It turned out I had to compile my own driver for a little while (not actually as hard as it sounds).  Eventually support was added to the default OS and life was good.
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help
<darklust> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and flash videos won't work in firefox, though some sites occasionally do work. When the video doesn't work, i still hear sound fine but there's just a black box where the embedded video should be... any help?
<swapon> ZykoticK9: i don't have www access, can you please type it here
<funkyHat> ^peanut^: that's because it's not actually an evolution applet, it's a messaging applet. I said he could uninstall indicator-messages, which should remove it from the indicator applet. But as he said it's not that important anyway, we should move on. Feel free to argue with me in #ubuntu-offtopic though if you like ⢁D
<violinappren> !help | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> swapon, do you have this line and the one under it?  # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<ukkopekka> I compiled Qxt and now I have so-files. I know that I need to link them somewhere, but how and where? And what about header-files?
<funkyHat> blitzo: have her run memtest86 from a live CD overnight
<unperson> darklust, I don't really know, but you could start here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting
<ZykoticK9> swapon, when you type "free" in a terminal right now do you not see Swap listed?
<blitzo> funkyhat did that was clean
<swapon> ZykoticK9: i'll check, the swap is on /dev/sdb2 i need automounted, and the installation is on /dev/sdaX
<blitzo> funkyhat not overnight tho - only an hour
<daedalus96> ubottu, i am trying to get 1 person to help solve it, un hampered by my irc client's messages about who is joining/quitting the channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unperson> violinappren, Yes.  I'll try that once it starts working again.  At the moment it seems to be having difficulties.
<yabbo> ok im trying to install ubuntu server on a dell power edge 6450 but when i try the server CD it says it cant install the kernel modules for the architecture
<swapon> ZykoticK9: its in top because i swapon /dev/sdb2 after startup, but i need it to startup
<Hunner> violinappren: Yes, gdebi has those dependencies, and I'm trying to avoid those (it's a minimal VM) so I couldn't use it
<Hopsa> funkyHat: When i open Rhythmbox nowdays it only shows as a little panel applet. I MEAN, IF I FUCKING CLICK TO OPEN A FUCKING PROGRAM I SURE AS HELL WANT IT TO FUCKING OPEN!!! :=)
<daedalus96> I need there 1 person I can tak to about my issue, pz pm me if so
<violinappren> daedaluz: group it all in one line
<ZykoticK9> swapon, you need to properly point the /etc/fstab value for swap to your actual swap partition.
<monkey_dust> ubottu, i do think you are very intelligent, but then, I'm an android
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blitzo> deedalus96 turn on logging so you can review later
<^peanut^> !language | Hopsa
<ubottu> Hopsa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<swapon> ZykoticK9: i'll quit irc and try to edit it, i'll jump back in here if the issue persists, thanks
<daedalus96> that doesn't help, i am trying to get the answer as i work on it
<ZykoticK9> swapon, best of luck.
<funkyHat> blitzo: overnight is best, sometimes errors don't show up for a couple of passes
<daedalus96> nvm
<blitzo> funkhat why would it occur in ubuntu and not windoze?
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> i am having audio sync problem on firefox (flash) on site gamezer.com
<hsa2> is there anything that i can do?
<daedalus96> can anyone give me the link to the package for "System > Administration > Network"?
<funkyHat> blitzo: oh ubuntu only, ok. Perhaps not a memory issue then. Do you have an output from lspci for the machine?
<yabbo>  ok im trying to install ubuntu server on a dell power edge 6450 but when i try the server CD it says it cant install the    45PAAVTMP kernel modules for the architecture
<blitzo> funkyhat grabbed output b4 shutting it down last night but she hasn't mailed it to me yet
<hsa2> isn't there anybody playing billard on gamezer.com? :)
<monkey_dust> daedalus96, do you mean gnome-nettool?
<daedalus96> w/e
<yabbo> i dont know were that 45 crap came from i guess copy and past lol
<swapon> ZykoticK9: it says #swap was on /dev/sda2 during installation, but now its on /dev/sdb2 (another device), how do i edit fstab to reflect his and do i need to get the UUID for /dev/sdb2 swap partition to automount? and how do i get the UUID?
<ZykoticK9> yabbo, cross post to #ubuntu-server same question ;)
<daedalus96> i am new to all of this
<hdtdi> anyone knows another program for burning cds except k3b?
<daedalus96> i just need a reliable internet solution
<yabbo> thanks
<monkey_dust> hdtdi, try brasero
<blitzo> hdtdi brasero is good
<Alien_Overlord> brasero gets my vote too
<^peanut^> Agreed
<blitzo> lol
<swapon> hdtdi: nero makes a linux version you can buy if you really want a professional version
<ZykoticK9> swapon, i'd just use the dev name if you know it!  i'm lazy when it comes to UUID, don't use them often so don't know the command to find them... proc somewhere?
<Alien_Overlord> wrandr is not showing all the resolutions that my monitor supports. Any Idea why this would be?
<hdtdi> i just downloaded the trial version
<^peanut^> ZykoticK9: =) I'm glad I'm not the only one
<funkyHat> blitzo: with the information I've got so far my best guess would be a driver issue, but can't really be sure just from what you've mentioned. Do you know if she's using any closed drivers, fglrx for instance?
<swapon> ZykoticK9: to add the swap on /dev/sdb2 to fstab: what line would i add?
<violinappren> hdtdi: simply type (in a terminal) : wodium /path/to/ubuntu.iso
<violinappren> hdtdi: wodim
<tensorpudding> swapon: something like /dev/sdb2 none swap sw 0 0
<ZykoticK9> swapon, mine currently: UUID=73d3a3cc-1d8a-4082-89ad-e5613f607510 none            swap    sw
<blitzo> funkyhat i thought closed drivers had to be manually installed?  this is a default setup every time.  and how would i find out?
<tensorpudding> I like using uuid's though
<swapon> ZykoticK9: tensorpudding: thanks, i'll use tensor's because i don't know how to find the UUID and UUIDs are stupid to being with
<FunnyLookinHat> /join #ubuntu-server
<FunnyLookinHat> ehhhh
<tensorpudding> UUID's are stupid until you add a disk or a partition and everything falls apart
<violinappren> swapon: blkid
<Alien_Overlord> agreed
<tensorpudding> or if your hardware SATA controller decides to appear at different times
<tensorpudding> during boot
<redwyrm> when I login and it says "9 security updates are available", how do I upgrade all of these?
<tensorpudding> and thus get different device ID's
<funkyHat> blitzo: I think closed drivers are installed if there's no open alternative (for some wireless cards possibly), I'm not really sure though. fglrx certainly isn't installed by default
<blitzo> redwyrn update/upgrade
<redwyrm> blitzo: sudo apt-get update AND THEN upgrade?
<tensorpudding> because for some reason beyond my understanding Linux does not give a fixed device id on the basis of location, like for instance FreeBSD does
<swapon> violinappren: ok, i'll try to add the UUID, if it fails, i'll add the /dev/sdb2 blah blah, and edit the fstab if i change any of the partitions in gparted
<redwyrm> blitzo: is there a special command for only security updates?
<blitzo> redwyrm yes - and not that i know of - but i am not an expert
<redwyrm> okay, awesome. thanks!
<blitzo> redwyrm hey
<redwyrm> blitzo: yessss?
<blitzo> redwyrm there is a utility that automatically checks every so often thru the gui - can't you use it?  it runs automatically
<violinappren> redwyrm: click on the updates icon
<Alien_Overlord> What do if the monitor resolution I want to use is not listed?
<redwyrm> violinappren: no X. this is a server
<funkyHat> redwyrm: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<violinappren> Alien_Overlord: generate an xorg.conf and edit it
<blitzo> redwyrm i am going to guess apt-get or aptitude has an option to do updates at a certain priority level but you'll have to google for it
<violinappren> Alien_Overlord: Xorg -configure (in runlevel 3)
<ubuntu-usr_> how to set blur effect in compiz fusion in background (i.e. when gksu appears)
<ZykoticK9> Alien_Overlord, if you want an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<blitzo> redwyrm as you certainly wouldn't want to autoupdate your database and have the phone start rining at 3am - surely this is allowed for
<Alien_Overlord> Thanks Ill see if I can use that to fix my problem
#ubuntu 2010-07-21
<redwyrm> funkyHat: I'll give that a try. I'm more familiar with apt-get than aptitude, though
<funkyHat> redwyrm: sorry, are you specifically looking to just do the security updates?
<redwyrm> funkyHat: yes
<violinappren> redwyrm: the patch load for the server edition is rather low, you should install all updates (with proper timing and preparations)
<littlebear> red2kic: aptitude is the newer thing, it sounds better :P
<edbian> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<funkyHat> redwyrm: if you just run sudo aptitude  you will see a curses interface, while the top line (security updates (#)) is highlighted, press +, then press g
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5s )
<funkyHat> redwyrm: oh, then press g again ⢁)
<funkyHat> redwyrm: personally I would just do all the updates, but it's up to you of course ⢁)
<violinappren> ader10: what's in the ftp server logs?
<Raydiation> argh ssh key auth is fkin broken
<Raydiation> wth
<funkyHat> Raydiation: please watch your language
<violinappren> Raydiation: watch your language
<ader10> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/UH8R53iC
<intx> is there a way using a CLI to automatically remove a package and all it's dependencies and sub-dependencies?
<Raydiation> does ssh-add modify my keys?
<violinappren> ader10: empty?
<Alien_Overlord> What does adding nomodeset to the end of grub2 do?
<ader10> violinappren: Oops, I mistyped the link
<edbian> intx, sudo apt-get purge <packageName>
<ader10> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/uH8R53iC
<funkyHat> Raydiation: shouldn't
<edbian> intx, sudo aptitude purge <packageName>  will probably do an even better job.
<funkyHat> Raydiation: can you pastebin the output of ssh -vv host?
<hdtdi> guys i dont know whats happening with brasero i get unknown error :S with nero trial it started.. to burn the image and its ok for now
<blitzo> funkyhat - autoupdating server stuff can cause it to break which you never want in a production environment, makes you phone start rining in the middle of the night
<j800r_> edbian, apt-get is more powerful than aptitude
<intx> edbian: thanks
<owd95> someone that knows a good video editor? I have try kdelive and openshot and both of them crashes random...
<edbian> j800r_, Ummm ??  What do you  mean more powerful?
<j800r_> owd95, ubuntu lucid comes with one
<blitzo> owd96 cinelarra is great if a little quirky - google for it
<Raydiation> funkyHat: http://pastebin.com/z9nrNfZ5
<j800r_> edbian, apt-get came more or less as a replacement to aptitude. it's my understanding that you can do more with it
<owd95> j800r_: yes i know but i need i more advanced editor, like adobes products...
<j800r_> then kdenlive is one of the best to use i'd say
<edbian> j800r_, aptitude is smarter at dependency resolution.  That is the only difference I'm aware of.
<Raydiation> funkyHat: heres some more output http://pastebin.com/whhyLfj8
<Raydiation> forgot to enter pw
<j800r_> it is?
<j800r_> apt-get does a fine job to me
<funkyHat> intx: aptitude will remove packages that are no longer depended on by default, apt-get will too if you run apt-get autoremove
<owd95> j800r_: but i crashes all the time... i have try it on difference computer to
<^peanut^> Raydiation: you need to replace "host" with a real hostname that you can ssh too =)
<funkyHat> intx: however if you've used update manager I think that doesn't set the auto installed flag properly, so it might not work right
<edbian> j800r_, I switch back and forth all the time.  Sometimes apt-get is useful because it does what I tell it and only what I tell it.
<j800r_> owd95, try running the software via terminal and see what output you get.
<Raydiation> ^peanut^: @line8
<tgalal> here is my case.. installed ubuntu lucid. then installed kubuntu-desktop. then updated KDE to 4.5 RC2, then removed kubuntu-desktop, so ubuntu got destroyed. so re-installed ubuntu-desktop. now I've got many missing dependencies. Trying to install vlc: depeDepends: libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.6.1) but it is not going to be installed. Trying to re-install kubuntu-desktop, got a huge list of missing depends too........
<j800r_> edbian, i use apt-get for everything, and it does the job fine
<j800r_> you can use apt-get autoremove to remove obsolete packages/dependencies
<edbian> j800r_, yeah :)
<^peanut^> Raydiation: doh, sorry, missed that. =)
<slidinghorn> tgalal: apt-get build-dep vlc
<Raydiation> funkyHat: problem is: i put my pubkey on the server, with the authorized_keys file, then when it try to connect i get connection closed. if i delete the keys on my pc i get a password prompt. now if i do a ssh-add i dont even get a pw prompt if the .ssh is deleted
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5s ; server log: http://pastebin.com/uH8R53iC )
<violinappren> ader10: turn on debug-level logging
<blitzo> tgalal gdebi will generate a list of missing deps so you can install them manually (i am not an expert just learned this yesterday)
<violinappren> ader10: docs say "-d"
<edbian> j800r_, aptitude keeps a log.  apt-get does not
<funkyHat> Raydiation: Raydiation you mean you deleted your .ssh directory?
<Raydiation> funkyHat: yes
<violinappren> tgalal: why not just install kubuntu ?
<j800r_> ed1703, i think it's more a case of preference rather than capabilities
<Raydiation> funkyHat: if i do that after ssh-add i dont even get a pw prompt
<funkyHat> Raydiation: because you deleted the keys that ssh-add might have tried to unlock for you
<tgalal> violinappren, I like to switch between gnome and kde every now and then.. unfortunately..
<j800r_> and why the hell won't my ghost nick leave the server already -.-
<violinappren> blitzo: gdebi works on external debs, he's issue seems to be with repository debs
<blitzo> raydiation have you considered uninstalling and reinstalling ssh?  backup your config files first.  it'll put the defaults back for you
<funkyHat> blitzo: reinstalling won't make any difference to user files
<hiexpo> !language | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Raydiation> funkyHat: if i copy the directory back it fails too
<aleksi> any idea whats wrong? ill get error message like this while trying to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04
<j800r_> er, i didn't use any bad language :\
<tgalal> slidinghorn, thanks worked. But why didn't this happen automatically?
<funkyHat> Raydiation: and what exactly did you copy to the server?
<blitzo> funkyhat if he has nuked his personal files without a backup there is no recovery
<A-Non> Okay it's been a bit so I'll review the issue I've been trying to solve: Trying to install ubuntu I get an error "(intramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" before the CD menu. Checksum on the ISO checks out, the image verifies in IMGBurn (burning on an XP machine), so I'd say the disk is fine. Wubi doesn't work, gives me an error that loops "There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR2."
<aleksi> "Could not install the upgrades" E: Couldnt configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle'
<Raydiation> funkyHat: the id_rsa.pub
<slidinghorn> tgalal, i think edbian was describing it earlier...apt-get isn't quite as "smart" when it comes to dependencies as compared to aptitude...sometimes you have to build them up with apt-get
<funkyHat> Raydiation: hm ok. did you set the correct permissions on ~/.ssh on the server?
<Alien_Overlord> violinappren, ZykoticK9 I followed the directions and it left me with the resolution I started with. In addition I see "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<edbian> tgalal, Try the same command but with aptitude.  See what it says :)
<tgalal> edbian, will dot thanks :)
<tgalal> do*
<^peanut^> raydiation: if you removed the .ssh dir in your $HOME. You can recreate it but ssh'ing to another system, the client side of .ssh holds the known_hosts file. So that's all that gets created (defaults). Then you can regen your pub and priv keys. also make sure your $home permissions and .ssh dir permissions are setup correctly so sshd doesnt complain when verifing keys
<violinappren> Alien_Overlord: did you edit xorg.conf to set your desired resolution ?
<ader10> violinappren: Sorry for the delay. http://pastebin.com/upWmahAZ
<Jordan_U> A-Non: Sounds like the kernel is having problems recognising your drives. If you use the netinstall CD then the installer should at least not complain, though it may not be able to see your hard drive (you don't actually need to netboot, just booting the netboot CD will work).
<ader10> that's way more log than I need I guess
<A-Non> Jordan-U, is there any difference to using the netinstall CD? I'm new to this install process.
<^peanut^> Raydiation: check this step by step to setup ssh  password less auth. http://pastebin.com/wAX8ks3g
<Denis> Hi again! Is it possible to use gvfs-mount for mounting CIFS shares with options like "iocharset" etc. ?
<Raydiation> ^peanut^: file rights are 0700 on both .ssh folders and 0600 for their content
<Raydiation> funkyHat: : file rights are 0700 on both .ssh folders and 0600 for their content
<aleksi> how can i uninstall my openoffice
<^peanut^> Raydiation: check my link.
<nimbiotics_> Hi. Noob here. I'm having trouble sharing a folder between windows 7 and ubuntu. Instructions found at http://tinyurl.com/246t87q are not working, Imgeting error 13. Any ideas?
<funkyHat> Raydiation: can you pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config from the server?
<Denis> nimbiotics_: same here :(
<Raydiation> funkyHat: http://pastebin.com/3VasvRMN
<funkyHat> Raydiation: can you try running ssh-copy-id host, that should make sure your pubkey is in the right place?
<funkyHat> I'm looking through this config for clues
<ader10> that's way more log than I need I guess
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5s ; server log: http://pastebin.com/uH8R53iC )
<Raydiation> funkyHat: on the server?
<violinappren> ader10: http://trishfindlay.com/filezilla-ftp-listing-problem/ ?
<funkyHat> Raydiation: no, run that on the client, it will connect to the server and attempt to put the key in the right place for you, and set permissions
<aleksi> how do i uninstall my openoffice?
<funkyHat> it'll ask for your password
<violinappren> aleksi: use software center
<aleksi> and i can find it under?
<ader10> violinappren: That didn't change anything
<slidinghorn> aleksi, it's in the menu
<^peanut^> aleksi: Click "Applications" the software center is at the bottom
<Raydiation> funkyHat: worked, it seems that the first copy i did on the server with nano added wrong newline :/
<funkyHat> Raydiation: good ⢁)
<Raydiation> funkyHat: but why didnt it fall back to pw auth when i removed the .ssh dir?
<aleksi> Cannot remove 'openoffice.org-writer'
<aleksi> One or more applications depend on openoffice.org-writer. To remove openoffice.org-writer and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager.
<funkyHat> Raydiation: oh, I thought it did?
<violinappren> ader10: http://www.theserverpages.com/articles/servers/cpanel/tweaks/Getting_passive_FTP_connections_to_work_through_a_firewall_properly.html
<Raydiation> funkyHat: sec i read up the history
<^Jay2^> anybody here having torrent problems
<Raydiation> funkyHat: what exactly is ssh-add anyway?
<Raydiation> funkyHat: i dont remember having to use it on prior installations
<^peanut^> Raydiation: ssh-add — adds RSA or DSA identities to the authentication agent
<funkyHat> Raydiation: oh about ssh-add. ssh-add is for working with ssh-agent, it helps you keep your keys unlocked in memory so you don't have to keep typing the password to unlock them
<ader10> violinappren: I initially set it up properly according to that web site.
<Raydiation> funkyHat: ah thats the agent
<funkyHat> Raydiation: gnome has its own key agent I think, so you probably don't need it
<Raydiation> funkyHat: ty for your help :)
<funkyHat> Raydiation: no problem ⢁)
<wolfie1> hi, i am having an issue with audio output, there are 2 registered users on ubu 10.04 desktop.    my wifes account is getting audio output, mine is not.   i cannot find a mute button activated but the little sound icon at top is on 0bars.   can anyone help me fix this?
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  You left click on the speaker and it has a mute/unmute item.
<wolfie1> hi ed kikkert from nl!
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  you could also run gnome-volume-applet
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  you could also run gnome-volume-control-applet   :) my mistake
<wolfie1> Dr, the mute is not active....   Unmute at top of the little popup box is greyed
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  try running gnome-volume-control and see if it has any clues
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  is th wife logged in at the same time you are?
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5 )
<nkei0> hey everyone, i'm using a wireless usb adapter that isn't quite working yet, i went and did dmesg | tail and i get a few other lines, but this is the important part i believe: [ 4994.134892] rt2800usb 2-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin
<nkei0> [ 4994.361490] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready  I have the .bin file on my desktop, where do i put it to make it work?
<hsa2> having a sound sync problem in flash is only occurs on my system? or is it general bug?
<^Jay2^> how do i put songs in my ipod using rhythmbox
<hsa2> when i hit the pause on a youtube video, video stops but audio plays for about 0.5 sec, then when i hit play again, video starts playing and audio comes after 0.5 sec
<wolfie1> Dr yes, but even if not, same problem,... when she is, i can hear her skype chime
<hsa2> ^Jay2^, ipod type?
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  as a test. i would suggest logging out both people. (perhaps a reboot) and log in only as your user. and see if sound works then.
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  its possible skype is not playing nicely and shareing the sound system
<hiexpo> nkei0,  where's all that stuff come from all we need is card type   brand model and verion
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  as a 2nd test. try making a new user . and see if sound works for that new user.
<hiexpo> ^version
<^peanut^> !ipod | ^Jay2^
<ubottu> ^Jay2^: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hiexpo> sup pure_hate
<nkei0> hiexpo, It's a Zonet ZEW2545 wireless n, however, when i do lsusb it comes up as a ralink
<wolfie1> i will try that now dr, also please tell me where is gnome-volume-control to run?   or is it terminal only?
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5 )
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  run it from a terminal
<hiexpo> nkei0,  what chipset
<nkei0>  hiexpo how do i find that out?
<hiexpo> nkei0,  ralink made it than
<mikekk> im attempting to run a nightly build, but the svn update tries to get a password from gnome-keyring every time. i doubt this will work with cron. how can i get it to store it some other way?
<hiexpo> i will find it one sec
<Raydiation> funkyHat: btw, theres also a bug affiliated with it https://bugs.launchpad.net/seahorse/+bug/201786
<nkei0> hiexpo, thanks
<hiexpo> nkei0,  must be a terrible  card sells for 4.99
<A-Non> The netboot disk got to the partitioner and showed a window with nothing but "??? ??? [Go Back] [Continue]"
<wolfie1> dr, gnome-volume-control as sudo showed a ,ute active, but even removed there is no sound coming out.
<nkei0> hiexpo, it works just fine on windows :)
<hiexpo> nkei0,  that is windows
<intangir> how do i switch sound streams in pulse to a specific output device? can it be done with the default pulse support built into ubuntu?
<intangir> i mean on an app by app basis
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  you really DONT want to be running stuff as sudo if you dont have a reason to.. its possible you running things like that as  the root user has goofed up your users settings.
<funkyHat> Raydiation: I'm not sure that's related. That's about an issue with ssh on big endian architectures (i.e. PPC), and your key is working now, isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  i would suggest making a new user and see if souind works for them.
<wolfie1> ok. thanks dr
<Raydiation> funkyHat: oops didnt read big endian
<hiexpo> nkei0,  open terminal paste this command sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<hiexpo> nkei0,  than add this line at the end  blacklist rt2800usb
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5 )
<nkei0> hiexpo, the very end of the file?
<hiexpo> nkei0,  yes
<nkei0> hiexpo, done
<hiexpo> nkei0,  ok now see if it works
<nkei0> hiexpo, nope, should i reboot, everything is still the same?
<hiexpo> ya maybe so
<nkei0> hiexpo, k brb
<nimbiotics_> How do I restore top panel?
<DD> I bought a new camera and the firmware needed for it uses ZIP .... Will Ubuntu be able to run ZIP ?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | nimbiotics_
<ubottu> nimbiotics_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yusuke> how can i make my IP to turn into a virtual host.. where should i config?
<hajmola> DD, yes.
<Dr_Willis> DD:  you unzip a zip.. you dont run a zip
<linuxman410> does anyone know how to get sound working on dell inspiron 6000
<DD> thank you
<DD> right
<DD> thank you hajmola and Dr_Willis heh
<nimbiotics_> Dr_Willis, ubottu> Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> what sort of 'firmware' are you talking about DD?
<yusuke> how can i make my IP to turn into a virtual host.. where should i config?
<hajmola> linuxman410, you should look up the sound device first
<jef91> If I know the hostname of a computer on the network how can I find it's IP address via CLI?
<noisewaterphd> jef91: ping it
<yusuke> ?
<LukeL> host hostname
<yusuke> anyone?
<slidinghorn> !patience | yusuke
<ubottu> yusuke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> yusuke:  im not sure your question is very clear....
<noisewaterphd> yusuke: what are you talking about? apache?
<A-Non> How do I set up the boot partition manually with the netboot CD?
<yusuke> do i need apache to make my IP 118.101.28.32 to turn into a virtual host
<jef91> host and then entering the hostname gives host not found LukeL do I need any other arguments?
<Dr_Willis> yusuke:  what are you planning on doing at that ip?
<noisewaterphd> yusuke: what the hell are you talking about?
<aretrfre34> hi, i want burn iso to usb stick, so i mounted it as /dev/loop0, so can I now dump it as img using dd???
<yusuke> to reverse DNS
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love playing 20 questions to get to the actual quextion.
<LukeL> oh, jef91 try ping hostname then
<^peanut^> yusuke: if you want to setup an apache virtual host check out : http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<Dr_Willis> aretrfre34:  for ubuntu isos use unetbootin, or the usbdisk creator tool. NOT dd.
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: =)
<hiexpo> aretrfre34,  what you want to do burn iso to usb
<Dr_Willis> aretrfre34:  there are a FEW disrtos that have iso files you can 'dd' but not many
<slidinghorn> !usb | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5 )
<A-Non> Trying to set up the main boot partition I get: "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #6 (sda) at / failed."
<nkei0> hiexpo, I can see the networks now, but it wouldn't connect
<feedmecereal> I'm trying to change my password but the Change User Password window seems to be frozen for the past 5 or 10 minutes. What do I do?
<intangir> in nautilus how do i make the location bar editable instead of buttons
<hiexpo> nkei0,  iwconfig
<Jordan_U> intangir: ctrl+L
<cheebz> So I was looking through the code of the ume-config-netbook package that supposedly contains optimizations for the Atom processor and makes UNR unique.  Mostly what I see in here though is just some neat little scripts that load only the needed modules for common netbook hardware.  Am I looking at the wrong package?  Perhaps this has been replaced?
<intangir> weird, it doesnt stay perminently as text though?
<trism> intangir: ctrl+L to active it when you need it, or gconf-editor: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry to make it permanent
<intangir> Jordan_U, trism: thanks
<nkei0> hiexpo, it shows up, but it's got it's own essid and whatnot, but when i try to connect to my network and do an iwconfig it shows that it's connected, it's just not getting an ip or something...
<Jordan_U> intangir: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> cheebz: Ubuntu used to have a separate LPIA architecture where all packages were built with atom optimization, it's since been dropped.
<hiexpo> nkei0,  looking
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5 )
<cheebz> Jordan_U: I see, thanks for the response.  So what are the plans Ubuntu has for Netbook Remix?  There's probably someplace that has more information than you feel like typing that I haven't found yet, if you know of it please inform
<hiexpo> nkei0,  ok try this sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<linuxman410> how do you configure driver for sigmatel 9751 sound card in dell inspiron 6000
<hiexpo> nkei0,  remove other line i had you and and replace with this rt2800usb
<hiexpo> ^add
<Alien_Overlord> Violinappren: I tried editing the xorg.conf and still no luck
<owd95> someone that can help me with kdenlive? it crashes random all the time...
<cheebz> Jordan_U: Nevermind about that, I think I found what I was looking for.  Thanks again though, I had been wondering about this for a while.
<Jordan_U> cheebz: You're welcome.
<nkei0> hiexpo, so just remove the blacklist portion?
<Alien_Overlord> Can someone help me get a 1920x1080 resolution? details: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WD2iq2CQI
<hiexpo> nkei0,  yes
<linuxman410> how do you configure sigmatel 9751 driver in dell inspiron 6000 laptop
<Dr_Willis> Alien_Overlord:  you could also mention your video chipset when asking. :)
<nkei0> hiexpo, okay rebooting now brb
<hiexpo> nkei0,  ok
<Alien_Overlord> Dr:Willis Intel HM 57
<Alien_Overlord> Dr:Willis Intel 3400
<A-Non> Guys I'm having trouble setting up the drive to install ubuntu, I'm trying to set up an ext4 partition but it says "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #6 (sda) at / failed."
<DrTinker> i am trying to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 1420 and keep getting an uncompression error - system halted...help?
<ader10> I'm having trouble with pure-ftpd. My virtual users can log in but can't retrieve a directory listing. Please help (FileZilla log: http://pastebin.com/nXsGEp5 )
<blitzo> ader10 no response, or no useful response?
<ader10> one response a long time ago that didn't fix the problem
<linuxman410>  how do you configure sigmatel 9751  sound driver in dell inspiron 6000 laptop
<blitzo> ader10 your pastebin output has expired
<ader10> thanks for letting me know
<nolimitsoya> ader10, dead paste link. are your filesystem permissions set properly?
<ader10> I believe the permissions are properly set
<nkei0> hiexpo, So yeah, that reverted it back to not working.  I've already changed it back to having the blacklist added
<dodger> howdy, what's the program ubuntu ppl use for a midlevel format of a hard drive?
<nolimitsoya> ader10, well, check would you. :o) a look at your ftp servers log might be more usefull than the clients.
<nkei0> dodger, gparted
<blitzo> dodger what do you mean by midlevel
<ader10> hold on
<skumara> drthinker re-download the setup files.
<hiexpo> nkei0,  ok one sec calling for help your right there
<dodger> basically overwrite the drive with 1's and 0's but not put a file partition on it, so fmting a level above the factory low level
<ader10> Client log http://pastebin.com/kYWGmLCe
<nkei0> dodger, oo, actually i'm not sure gparted will do that
<blitzo> dodger i use dd: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/partition
<dodger> i'd low level fmt the drive but i heard it was a super bad idea to do that
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  need yoour help on this got him to where he sees his wireless now but he can not connect
<blitzo> dodger dd will do it for ya
<ader10> Server log http://pastebin.com/upWmahAZ
<DrTinker> i am trying to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 1420 and keep getting an uncompression error - system halted...help?
<linguini> I'm trying to share screens with my mom who is running ubuntu.  Strangely, I can see the mouse move, but no Windows updates...
<dodger> blitzo: would dd if=/dev/rand of=/dev/sda work?
<blitzo> dodger but be darn sure you you use the right device name
<blitzo> dodger it would work but it might take the rest of your life - rand is bloody slow
<dodger> heh yeah totally, using the livecd thankfully
<skumara> DrTinker your ubuntu setup files may be corrupted. download setup files again.
<hiexpo> haha blitzo
<shiv_> EDITION
<hiexpo> nkei0,  so now you see it again
<blitzo> dodger do you really need to format the entire partition?  you can wipe out the first umpteen blocks (basically nuke all the directory sturctures) and the rest is unrecoverable
<nkei0> hiexpo, yeah
<thidrito> # irc.irchighway.net
<thidrito> #conect irc.irchighway.net
<hiexpo> nkei0,  what are you trying to connect it to ?
<anisfarhana> hello :)
<thidrito> many time without use irc
<thidrito> i've forget everithing
<thidrito> x_x
<anisfarhana> I want to disable the bastile-firewall , turning it off all levels , what should i do ?
<hiexpo> killall bastile
<nkei0> hiexpo, I have a linksys router that is wireless-n as well, my phone will connect to it and the wired works just fine
<ader10> cd ~/
<ader10> oops
<anisfarhana> hiexpo: you are kidding me.
<shiv_> Once compiz is enabled cannot change any cursors. Please help
<skumara> ping DrTinker
<coz_> shiv_,  that seems to be an issue with many people... as I said once before... generally if this happens ..I will select the cursor theme I want then reboot the system
<coz_> shiv_,   this usually works
<hiexpo> anisfarhana,  no it will work
<anisfarhana> hiexpo: killall will kill it , not disable it.
<shiv_> coz_, let me take your advise this time and reboot
<shiv_> coz_, be right back
<wolfie1> Hi Dr.   I made new user, found that it has the same problem as my user.    wifes profile still has sound, impossible elsewhere on the system.    anything else i can do?
<coz_> ok
<hiexpo> anisfarhana,  it will disable it
<anisfarhana> hiexpo: not until i reboot the server.
<Bear1> Hello
<Bear1> I have a small problem i need some help with...
<hiexpo> try it
<whitedroid> anyone wanna help a nub on intalling ubuntu on windows 7?  :OOO
<Bear1> Every time i try and restart, or shut down it goes to the ubuntu login screen? any one know how ot help?
<yusuke> whitedroid using virtualbox or just dualboot ur windows
<Dr_Willis> whitedroid:  boot cd.. follow directions.. call ms tech support if you have issues..
<pundit> how to set the default mta?
<hiexpo> brb
<whitedroid> dualboot
<whitedroid> and its not for me ...its for my friend...i just dont know how to simply explain it
<arniokas> hey, i just typed "man routeman nautilus" in the shell and it showed me not an error but the man-page of nautilus. wtf?
<dsb> hello
<Dr_Willis> arniokas:  try man man ? :)
<steve> hi all
<steve> i'm looking to download just the kernel deb for debian 5 - anyone know where I can find it as a download rather than via dpkg/apt/etc?
<coz_> whitedroid,  make sure windows 7 is defragged  then reboot with ubuntu cd in player and go through all of the settings...when it comes to prtitioning it should automatically be set to install along side of windows
<Bear1> Can someone help, on ubuntu 10.4, when ever i try and restart/shutdown I get routed back to login screen... can anyone help?
<coz_> shiv_,   so did that work?
<hiexpo> nkei0,  does the router have a password or is it wep  or wpa enc?
<Dr_Willis> arniokas:  man just formats the text and pipes it to more.. so there may been some error message/info at teh start of the text listing you dident see
<Dr_Willis> Bear1:  does shutdown from the GDM login screen work?
<shiv_> coz_, that seems to work but only within the app outside on the desktop it still shows the old one
<coz_> shiv_,   try this    http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-in-ubuntu.html
<nkei0> hiexpo, it's wpa2
<shiv_> coz_, let me see
<Dr_Willis> Bear1:  does shutdown from the GDM login screen work? No need to msg me. :)
<hiexpo> did you type in the pass
<Bear1> Dr_willis: I assume the gdm is termal?
<Dr_Willis> Bear1:  No.. GDM is the LOGIN screen...  the alt-ctrl-f1 through F6 terminals are called 'consoles'
<sluther> hi guys, i'm trying to help someone learn how to admin a box
<sluther> i want them to be able to see what i type into shell
<Dr_Willis> Bear1:  theres alternatives to GDM if you are using other ubuntu variants. KDM, lxdm, and others..
<Dr_Willis> sluther:  screen can do that task
<SunnShine> hiho all
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<skumara> bear1 what version of ubuntu u using?
<skumara> ping hiexpo
<bastid_raZor> sluther: log into there terminal and start screen.. then have them: screen -x   .. now you both can see the terminal.. or have them start it and you join his session with screen -x
<Dr_Willis> sluther:  or byobu (screen thats been tweaked)
<SunnShine> i have a question
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: i actually toyed around with byobu yesterday. it is nice
<Anom01y_> Hi, what Log file do I need to look at to see why my computer RANDOMLY FREEZES ?
<SunnShine> dunno why my ubuntu is lagging
<nkei0> hiexpo, yes, i did
<hiexpo> skumara,  why you pinging me
<Dr_Willis> bastid_raZor:  yea. its a nice default setup for screen. i recall a few quirks with it. :)
<dsb> why when i use fort77 cannot  calculate matrix
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: yes, i agree some quirks that i didn't like too. i'm back to gnome-terminal
<hiexpo> nkei0,  ok is that card capable of wpa
<skumara> Bear1 it is known bug before https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/250506
<Dr_Willis> bastid_raZor:  for X - i use 'terminator' mainly these days. On console/ssh screen/byobu
<nkei0> hiexpo, I tried selecting anything less from the dropdown and it didn't have anything, it showed up as wep or wpa2 i think and wouldn't connect with that option
<A-Non> Is it normal for the formatter to hang at 33%?
<hiexpo> nkei0,  disable enc and see if it connects
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: i'll test that out tonight.
<FailDroid|droid> Hey guys I have a question
<hiexpo> nkei0,  linksys is a pain sometimes
<nkei0> hiexpo, k, brb
<shiv_> coz_, I started a chat window with you plz check
<coz_> shiv_,  ok
<FailDroid|droid> I'm in the ubuntu cd boot and I go to install ubuntu and the enter button won't work to install it
<tuliohm> hi people, there is any way to let evolution aways checking for emails on ubuntu 10.04?
<SunnShine> anyone here have a time to help green and new user of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | SunnShine
<ubottu> SunnShine: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SunnShine> but i'm having a troubles with ubuntu's lagging
<hiexpo> skumara,  do not ping me or mess with mt ip   > wrong guy pal
<Dr_Willis> SunnShine:  be more clear on what you mean by 'lagging'
<nimbiotics_> Hi. I've been able to sjare resources with win xp using samba but im having big trouble doing it with win 7. How can I have win pcs see linux shared resources? TIA!
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics_:  ive had to enter the  //server/share  by hand befor. and/or use the ip# instead of the servername.
<FailDroid|droid> I'm in the ubuntu cd boot and I go to install ubuntu and the enter button won't work to install it
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics_:  windows dosent want to see some of my machines either at times.
<SunnShine> its that my mouse is moving good, no freez, but e.g. when I'm minimalize browser or when i'm opening folder, its freezing
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: you need a to get a cloak :( prevent retards from being stupid like that.
<blitzo> here is an outstanding ubuntu guide for new users: http://ubuntugeek.tradepub.com/?p=w_ubun01&w=d&u=0680121281941279169951&e=ZGF2aWRAZHVja3NsYW1tZXIuY29t
<HawaiiMike> Hi, just got xchat installed and clicked a link to django irc (irc://irc.freenode.net/django) got an app popup but xchat wasn't on it...how would i find out where it installed to?
<Dr_Willis> SunnShine:  you did install the proper drivers for your video card/chipset?
<slidinghorn> FailDroid|droid, has there been any other fishy behavior so far?  have you run it in the live environment?  How did everything work out?   Do you have an "abnormal" keyboard?
<blitzo> Hawaiimike applications->accessories
<nimbiotics_> Dr_Willis> this is driving me nuts cause so far i havent been able to do it once...
<Dr_Willis> HawaiiMike:  use the command 'which xchat'
<SunnShine> i have ATI
<Bear> Dr_willis: lol, yep it works from there,
<dodger> i thought i had an abnormal keyboard once, then i found out my coworker put a hardware keylogger on my ps2 connector
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: i'm sure you know #freenode can provide this with a few quick steps.
<FailDroid|droid> Slidinghorn, no I don't. I have installed it once b4 and it didn't work so I am reinstalling it
<HawaiiMike> kewl THANKS that did it! :)
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  - no i gave him warning nest time i will just eat his lunch
<blitzo> dodger i hope you inserted it somewhere without lube
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: :)
<A-Non> Normal Ubuntu CD gives me "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" and I was suggested to use the netboot CD. The netboot CD works but when I try to format the drive it gives me an error saying something along the lines of "Attempt to mount a file system at / failed"... Any help?
 * Bear is pretty new at all this
<Dr_Willis> SunnShine:  i dont use ati. So cant help
<slidinghorn> FailDroid|droid, well...what problems did you have?  did you verify the md5 for the .iso?
<SunnShine> aww
<FailDroid|droid> Slidinghorn, the keyboard wouldn't work
<Dr_Willis> SunnShine:  go to system -> admin -> hardware drivers   and see what it says
<FailDroid|droid> It still isn't working :( I give up on ubuntu... I don't know how to uninstall it tho
<Bear> Dr_willis: It does work to restart/shutdown form crtl+alt+f1
<dodger> blitzo, i took it to a friend who has EE tools, and we wiped it the old fashioned way
<Dr_Willis> Bear:  the login screen (GDM) has a shutdown/reboot item in one of the menus along the bottim
<slidinghorn> FailDroid|droid, have you tried another keyboard?  also, I'd make sure you verify the md5 of the .iso file you downloaded
<SunnShine> Dr_Willis: lol it founds nothing
<Dr_Willis> Bear:  theres been otjhers with similer issues this past week. but ive never seen a fix mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> SunnShine:  You can go to 'right click on desktop -> change wallpaper -> effects Tab. and Disable the effects' that Might help some
<Bear> Dr_willis: I see, Well, when i am in the crtl+alt+f1 how do i return to the GUI interface?
<tuliohm> hi people, there is any way to let evolution aways checking for emails on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Bear:  alt-ctrl-1-6 = consoles F7 = X. normally or F8
<Dr_Willis> Bear:  so go down the list of F keys
<A-Non> You guys stumped or busy with others?
<hiexpo> A-Non,    ?
<Dr_Willis> A-Non:  sounds like you have a badly burnt normal cd.. I always boot from flash drives these days
<nkei0> hiexpo, Hey man, I really appreciate all the help.  Without security i can connect just fine.
<SunnShine> Dr_Willis: i've without effects and still lagging as hell
<FailDroid|droid> How do I uninstall ubuntu
<A-Non> Dr_Willis: Could you direct me to some instructions on how to boot from flash drives? Also, I only have a 1GB flash drive, but I do have 300GB external USB HDD, would that work?
<hiexpo> nkei0,  thats the prob than the 2 are not compatable
<nkei0> hiexpo, I've got to take the dogs for a walk now though, so I'll be back later.
<slidinghorn> !usb | A-Non
<ubottu> A-Non: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FailDroid|droid> How do I uninstall ubuntu
<A-Non> Thanks slidinghorn
<Dr_Willis> A-Non:  download iso.. use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool. or some of the many toolx mentiooned at the pendrive linux web site
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  delete the partitions.. done..
<IdleOne> FailDroid|droid: How did you install it?
<FailDroid|droid> Usb
<A-Non> Thanks Dr_Willis
<FailDroid|droid> Didn't partion
<IdleOne> FailDroid|droid: like Dr_Willis said, delete the partition
<OneMillionDollar> hello
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  if you used WUBI - then its in the add/remove programs listing
<FailDroid|droid> I didn't partition the hard drive tho
<OneMillionDollar> what new in ubuntu ?
<FailDroid|droid> In control pannel
<FailDroid|droid> ?
<Bear> Anyone want to point me in a direction to learn more about ubuntu and terminal, I am not compealty green, but just trying to get the hang of it
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  perhaps go LOOK :)
<FailDroid|droid> Ok ty
<MaRk-I> !manual > Bear
<ubottu> Bear, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  thats hiow wubi is suppsoed to work. same as you install/remove other windows apps.
<w0_> beat -- the linux documentation project .. tldp.org
<w0_> beat > bear
<hiexpo> !linux | Bear
<ubottu> Bear: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<SunnShine> Anyone with ATI drivers wanna help a bit?
<Dr_Willis> Bear:  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/bash  or check others bash 'tags' :) for the best sites
<airtonix> Bear, commandlinefu.org imo
<IdleOne> !cli > Bear
<ubottu> Bear, please see my private message
<HawaiiMike> for shell info here is a great link just posted on forums.... http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<wmcinnis> soo anyone here use ati grapics cards?
<airtonix> lol
<Dr_Willis> theres 10000^3.1417+ sites about bash :)
<airtonix> wmcinnis, only those who are real masochists
<slidinghorn> !anyone wmcinnis
<slidinghorn> !anyone | wmcinnis
<ubottu> wmcinnis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hiexpo> u need linux command pocket book
<CrazyDoode> 10000^3.1417 -1 sites about bash
<Bear> Lol, cheers everyone, trying to rid my self of windows! Put on the new mind, of linux, and put off the old man(windows) haha
<A-Non> I am not entirely sure my BIOS supports booting from USB
<Dr_Willis> Ati is annoying. Nvidia is  a pain, and INTEL has had some recent issues.. :(  How sad for us all. :(
<wolfie1> Dr_Willis, you tried help me earlier with problem of sound not wanting to work on 10.04.   i made new user, same problem, the speaker icon on panel is 0 and will not change.    wifes account still makes sound.   any more advice?
<hiexpo> oh please
<FailDroid|droid> How do I install ubuntu with a cd?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i got some links to bash quick referance guides on my delicious links.
<wmcinnis> well i installed the latest drivers from ati website but everything is just choppy in the WM
<slidinghorn> Bear, http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/
<blitzo> FailDroid|droid just boot off it
<wmcinnis> like when i move a window its like the refresh rate is slow
<HawaiiMike> i'm waiting for a bash comic book :)
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  me to
<OneMillionDollar> can i play modern warfare in ubuntu ?
<SunnShine> wmcinnis: have the same problem here
<FailDroid|droid> Blitzo, how?
<wmcinnis> SunnShine, what card you have
<phelanpkell> When someone is available, could I get some assistance with a presumably software-oriented battery issue on a Thinkpad R40 Type 2681.
<FailDroid|droid> It boots into a purple window with 5 optiond
<wolfie1> faildroid, make the cd, out in pc and set to boot from cd, then follow the cd direction, not too hard
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  that is weird.. Not sure what the issue could be. Unless it could be the user/groups she is in.
<aaron_> world of warcraft files are fine, (2 methods of install tried, each with wow repair attempted and same error).it tells me hardware has changed and asks me if i want to reset. then it runs the cinematic with the fullscreen not covering the top or bottom bar;  after the opening cinematic it crashes saying it could not read memory in 0x00000008
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a version of Ubuntu that comes with nothing installed except the graphical environment?
<blitzo> FailDroid|droid put the cd in the drive and reboot your computer.  the bios has to have the cd/dvd drive ahead of the harddisk in the boot order
<phelanpkell> Oh, and pretty please
<New001> hi all
<Random_Fool> hey
<FailDroid|droid> Blitzo, what?
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  Not really. :)
<wolfie1> dr, i am root user, she is not, the new user was not either and i can even think of any admin at that time that ¨could"have effected the issue
<blitzo> FailDroid|droid where am i confusing you?
<hiexpo> xTheGoat121x,  yes but i don't rem the name
<FailDroid|droid> Pm me blitzo
<New001> i think im in trouble and here is the problem...
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:  root user? Huh, You mean the initial user that has 'sudo' rights?
<wolfie1> yes
<blitzo> FailDroid|droid i don't know how
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, cuz plain Ubuntu is too heavy for a netbook I'm working with, but once I get everything I don't use uninstalled and everything I DO use installed, it'd fit.
<Dr_Willis> wolfie1:   You may want to check the forums. I cant think of anything else that could cause it otuer then groups for teh differnt users.
<FailDroid|droid> I omed blitzo
<New001> im using ubuntu 10.04 64x and it was working fine untill few mins ago it didnt boot into GUI instead it booted into termenal
<xTheGoat121x> hiexpo, I thought so, but I can't find it online
<OneMillionDollar> can i play modern warfare in ubuntu ?
<FailDroid|droid> Pmed*
<hiexpo> xTheGoat121x,  its netbook edition
<A-Non> Great, trying to boot back into windows I get "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  golly. plain ubuntu runs fine on my netbook..   Thers lubuntu and xubuntu if you want lighter XXXbuntus
<wolfie1> ok, thanks for your help Dr...
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, well, it's less a matter of lightweightness in terms of RAM and more in terms of HDD space
<aaron_> wow crash: world of warcraft files are fine, (2 methods of install tried, each with wow repair attempted and same error).it tells me hardware has changed and asks me if i want to reset. then it runs the cinematic with the fullscreen not covering the top or bottom bar;  after the opening cinematic it crashes saying it could not read memory in 0x00000008
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, it's only got a 2 GB SSD
<hiexpo> 1 sec xTheGoat121x
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  You mean matter of
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  You mean matter of drive space?
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, yes sir.
<misrel> aaron: I run wow perfect with WINE
<Random_Fool> couple of quick question about the "Remote desktop" built into 10.04 for ya'll, when i connect in from my main tower, it keeps prompting me for a pass on the ubuntu machine (it should be configured for pass on client side not server agreement only) and its not displaying windows on my client connecting in *had to reinstall the ubuntu box, which is going to be run as a headless media pc for my tv*
<ZykoticK9> !appdb | OneMillionDollar, check the statis on Wine's App DB
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar, check the statis on Wine's App DB: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shishire> OneMillionDollar, Modern Warfare 2 has rating of Gold on the winehq appdb
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  if you need a TINY itssity bitsy linux disrto.. theres 'tiny core linux' it starts at 11 mb :) with X.  but its not uibuntu based
<MaRk-I> xTheGoat121x: try the netbook remix
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  i got more then 2gb of icons on my system. :)
<shishire> OneMillionDollar, er, so does MW 1
<coz_> shiv,  did that work?
<aaron_> misrel; have you dine anything other than install the latest wine and wow?
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, LoL Yeah, well I have two Netbooks, one is fine with UNE, the other though... HDD's a bit small. I'll look into Tiny Core
<misrel> Basically i had my WoW install on an external drive
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  yea. T.C.L. is very neat.. but takes some learning.
<misrel> so i just found the dir and ran WoW.exe with WINE
<hiexpo> xTheGoat121x,  http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<ZykoticK9> misrel, are you running with the -opengl switch?  I don't play wow but though it's required for wine.
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  just the wireless drivers for T.C.L double the size of the disrto :)
<misrel> Nope, i just right click> Open with WINE
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, LoL
<shishire> aaron_, two things I've seen are to try both with and without -opengl when running WoW
<hiexpo> !wine
<xTheGoat121x> hiexpo, I'm familiar with it but it's a bit too big for the hard drive
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hiexpo> xTheGoat121x,  oh
<misrel> as i said though, i did not install wow through ubuntu
<Phibs> Any idea why I can't boot any 2.6.35 kernels on my Maverick install? no console, no net... booting a 2.6.32 works fine
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  lubuntu is a bit smaller then a normal ubuntu. but not sure how tiny it is installed
<ZykoticK9> misrel, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<aaron_> you you saying the gl in the config file where you do the set something or just in the launcher?
<shishire> aaron_, it seems some of the graphics card drivers for some cards don't like the opengl version and some don't like the directx version
<misrel> zyko: aaron needs help, my WoW runs fine :)
<shiv> cuz_do i need to reboot now
<shishire> aaron_, yes, that's the same as the -opengl flag
<veovis_muaddib> I have a stock install of Ubuntu 10.04 installed on one machine, VNC is enabled with a password and that's it.  I am trying to connect from a Windows 7 box with RealVNC.  I connect fine, I can enter the password to unlock the computer, but then the Ubuntu machine does not respond short of showing my mouse movements.  No clicks, no keyboard shortcuts, nothing
<Dr_Willis> We need a Intervention for all the WoW Addicts...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, Lubuntu is definitely an option. I already have an ISO for that too... just wish they had a netbook version of Lubuntu.
<misrel> Dr_Willis: Please SOS :)
<gsalas> hello
<misrel> lol
<Random_Fool> Veovis - nvidia drivers + compiz
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  You want a laucher with big icons. :) is that it..
<Random_Fool> and vino (vnc) have issues still
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  actually i do seem to recall some lubuntu netbook thang.
<shishire> aaron_, additionally, I installed WoW on two ubuntu laptops, one of which functions perfectly, the other of which had a nasty error which ended up being because I was trying to run with opengl
<linguini> How does one disable desktop effects in ubuntu?
<veovis_muaddib> Random_Fool: I have nVidia drivers installed, but compiz is disabled
<Random_Fool> did you replace the windows manager?
<Dr_Willis> linguini:  right click desktop -> change wallpaper -> effects tab
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, I'll look into it then. I'd like the big icons b/c it's eventually going to be in my car as my media player
<aaron_> well i have read some ati problems, ill fiddle with the opengl stuff i wanted to wait till i got wow working b4 i did, thanks agin... this is the last thing before i feel comfertable putting ubuntu on my desktop and not just my POS laptop
<Random_Fool> i had the same problem in 9.10 and used metacity instead of compiz and it was working *just forget how to do it now* lol
<ZykoticK9> aaron_, doesn't look like the opengl thing applies anymore.  Sorry misrel
<slidinghorn> linguini, Menu > Preferences > Appearance, click the "Visual Effects" tab
<shishire> linguini, System->Preferences->Appearance, Visual Effects Tab
<Phibs> anyone usinv Maverick?
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  just say no to 'distracted driving' :)
<misrel> I recently tried out Jolicloud, i found it nice and easy to use, and have had a nice experience with it i know a guy who runs nothing but Jolicloud on his Netbook www.jolicloud.com
<aaron_> what "(
<linguini> Thanks!
<veovis_muaddib> Random_Fool: No, I did not, I thought that if you disabled effects, it switched the WM to metacity
<gsalas> any body know how i can downgrade php to version 5.2.13 in ubuntu 10?
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, touchscreen! woohoo
<gsalas> 64 bit :)
<ZykoticK9> Phibs, ask in #ubuntu+1, but yes (in Lucid right now though).
<veovis_muaddib> Random_Fool: I know how to do it I thin
<veovis_muaddib> think
<Phibs> ah thanks
<Random_Fool> veovis - Ooo i'm not sure on that, i had to do it before, and it fixed it
<craigbass1976> xTheGoat121x, I missed it.  What happened?  Did you get a thinkpad running or something?
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  multi-car-pile-up :)
<tenochslb> help with my ebook reader http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sKJuaS8c
<veovis_muaddib> Random_Fool: Okay, thanks, I'll go try that then
<veovis_muaddib> brb
<aaron_> :(* bah ive found the answer to evry wow problem except mine... perhaps ill just torrent a second win7 and duel boot...
<xTheGoat121x> craigbass1976, No, I'm turning an old EEEPC into a touchscreen media player for my car
<linguini> FWIW, the vnc problem turned out to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126 , and disabling screen effects is supposed to work around the problem.
<adelcampo> when I build something from source what's the command that builds a deb package to more easilly uninstall later?
<Night_Fire> hi :) i have a lil problem, ubuntu boots in termenal not GUI idk why cuz i didnt mess and config stuff but all i did was typing "WMV" in package manager and instaling WMV sypport libs and plugins plz resp asap thx in advance
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, :P
<thune3> adelcampo: checkinstall
<david_> i need some help installing firefox 4 beta
<adelcampo> thune3: thank you!!!
<Dr_Willis> Night_Fire:  we have to ask.. 'what wmv support libs' are you even talking about? i dont see much of anything other then vlc, when i enter 'wmv' in the synaptic package manager search box
<A-Non> Is it possible to install ubuntu from USB if my BIOS does not directly support booting from USB?
<chrislerum> installing ubuntu 10.04, all went well, got to 'copying files...54%', it stayed there quite a while, about 20 minutes. left it alone for an hour, when i came back, screen black. moved mouse and i see new ubuntu background, and window titled 'Installing system', with just white. been that way for 30 mins. any advise??
<Dr_Willis> A-Non:  not very easially
<chrislerum> advise/advice
<veovis_muaddib> A-Non: I believe there is a SLAX boot cd that will boot to USB.  I've never used it, but that's one option.
<A-Non> Dr_Willis: Well this CD thing isn't turning out to be so easy either... What other options do I have?
<veovis_muaddib> although at that point, why not boot from CD
<A-Non> veovis_muaddib, Well the CDs I've been using are apparently bad burns or whatever, giving me some live file system error
<FailDroid|droid> I don't get this anyone help?
<FailDroid|droid> I'm at a weird purple screen that no one else gets to HELP!!!
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, can you successfully get to the LiveCD part, ie not installing yet?
<SunnShine> ANYONE WITH ATI HERE?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > SunnShine
<ubottu> SunnShine, please see my private message
<slidinghorn> !caps > SunnShine
<A-Non> Zykotick9, I can get to a menu on an older LiveCD, but the 10.04 does not make it to any menus before giving me an error.
<craigbass1976> A-Non, bad cd?
<OneMillionDollar> can i play warcraft on linux ?
<Dr_Willis> A-Non:  You did verify the md5sums? you did burn at the slowest speed? does it work on other machnes
<shishire> A-Non, do you see the little keyboard logo?
<Dr_Willis> Night_Fire:  theres no need to msg me.. tell it to the channel.
<shishire> OneMillionDollar, absolutely
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, what hardware?
<OneMillionDollar> what game can i play with linux ?
<shishire> OneMillionDollar, I raid on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> OneMillionDollar:  WoW is rated 'gold' at teh wine app database last i checked.
<FailDroid|droid> I'm at a weird purple screen that no one else gets to HELP!!!
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | OneMillionDollar
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<david_> can anyone help me with a simple install question?
<A-Non> MD5 sums verified, burns verified in IMGBurn if that even means anything, haven't seen a keyboard logo as far as I know, something on the bottom in the middle I couldn't tell what it was... hardware in a second
<slidinghorn> !anyone > david_
<ubottu> david_, please see my private message
<FailDroid|droid> Anyone help me with a sorta simple install question
<ZykoticK9> OneMillionDollar, my list of native games http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<shishire> OneMillionDollar, quite a lot.  A large number of windows games are playable in ubuntu, through wine, additionally, there are tons of games available through the software center
<Night_Fire> Dr_Willis is ur pm off ?? ;p
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  sounds like  Plymouths backgrouind
<Random_Fool> Veoviz - wow, nice and easy way to temporarly solve the metacity // compiz problem,, open up a terminal and run metacity --replace &
<Dr_Willis> Night_Fire:  actually its set to auto ignore..
<slidinghorn> !pm | david_
<ubottu> david_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Night_Fire> ok i'll copy stuff into here then
<FailDroid|droid> Dr_willis. It says ubuntu and has 5 options to choose from
<soreau> Random_Fool: Even easier, use alt+f2 or gnome-appearance properties
<Night_Fire>  well some WMV "compressed dont run with w64codecs like others
<Night_Fire> <Night_Fire> like CBT's trianings
<Night_Fire> <Night_Fire> so i wrote WMV in package manager so i ot some libs i installed'em
<Night_Fire> <Night_Fire> wrote*
<Night_Fire> <Night_Fire> closed package manager and when i tryed to reopen it again i get an error message that says that other package program is running
<Night_Fire> <Night_Fire> i restarted pc then i boot in termenal and cant get back to GUI
<Night_Fire> <Night_Fire> and for the only vlc that u see when u search for wmv cuz i got more sources....
<FloodBot2> Night_Fire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shishire> OneMillionDollar, also, recently, through the humble indie bundle, a lot of really awesome games got ported.  World of Goo for example
<Random_Fool> soerau nice - is there any easy way to permanently make the change tho?
<FailDroid|droid> Dr_willis. It says ubuntu and has 5 options to choose from
<Night_Fire>  well some WMV "compressed dont run with w64codecs like others
<Night_Fire> like CBT's trianings
<Random_Fool> soreau - trying to resetup my headless media pc *nvidia graphics card* and well it doesnt like vnc too well
<A-Non> Hardware... Hard drive - ST3160021A CD Drives - ATAPI iHAP122, ASUS CD-S480
<Night_Fire> so i wrote WMV in package manager so i ot some libs i installed'em
<dawne_p>  I'm trying to get wireless working on this vostro 1000.  I got an identical laptop to work yesterday, but this 'un just won't cooperate
<A-Non> processor, Intel P4
<Night_Fire>  closed package manager and when i tryed to reopen it again i get an error message that says that other package program is running
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  so you are getting to a GRUB menu then ? what are the options>
<soreau> Random_Fool: Yea, I would not recommend running compiz on a machine you're vnc'ing into
<Night_Fire>  i restarted pc then i boot in termenal and cant get back to GUI
<FailDroid|droid> Pm me dr_willis
<Night_Fire> and for the only vlc that u see when u search for wmv cuz i got more sources....
<Random_Fool> Soreau - yea I know, I ahd it running on 9.10 for a long while on metacity, but than the hd failed, so get to reinstall and forgot what I did last time lol
<Night_Fire> thats my prob.... i tryed pasting it at once but floodbot got me muted
<david_> can anyone explain to me how to install firefox 4 beta
<soreau> Random_Fool: There was a project some time ago called nomad that did the wm stuff on the server machine and all the 3D parts on the client but the original compiz dev that was working on it, stopped
<slidinghorn> !paste | Night_Fire
<ubottu> Night_Fire: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, so it's intel graphics?  in a terminal "lspci | grep -i vga" for exact.  I though intel had really good plymouth support?  I have no ideas man, good luck.
<Dr_Willis> david_:  download the tar.gz, extarct to your home dir.. cd to teh ff dir.. run the binary
<Night_Fire> ok im on it thx!
<FailDroid|droid> Dr_willis I pmed you
<Random_Fool> soerau - I don't really need that tho, just want to be able to control it well enough so I can control the pc so it displays to my tv lol
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  so None of those work?
<FailDroid|droid> Nope
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  or whats not working exactly?
<A-Non> Zykotick9 It had intel graphics, but there's an Nvidia FX 5500 in a PCI that serves as the main card. How would I access a terminal without a working install?
<thune3> david_: add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa , install firefox-4.0, disable the ppa in "other sources" by unchecking it.
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  clarify what they are doing/not doing..
<FailDroid|droid> If I press enter on ANY of those, they don't work
<FailDroid|droid> They don't come up options
<dawne_p> Can't see availalbe networks, and I'm sure I went through the same procedure on this laptop that I did on the other one.
<FailDroid|droid> They don't reboot my comp
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  that is very weird that even memtest dosent work.. do they just go to a black screen or what?
<slidinghorn> FailDroid|droid, you still haven't answered whether you've checked the md5 on your iso....
<slidinghorn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FailDroid|droid> Stay atb the ubuntu screen
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, i guess you could only use one of the pre-10.04 (plymouth) cds to get a working terminal :(
<FailDroid|droid> What's MD5???
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  you sure your enter key isent broken. :)
<FailDroid|droid> It isnt
<A-Non> Zykotick9, I do have an older version floating around I'll try
<hiexpo> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FailDroid|droid> I was using like 20 mins ago
<slidinghorn> FailDroid|droid, check the links in there (ubottu's post)
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  you may want to try the alternative isntaller cd also..  I thought the GRUB menu you are looking defaulted to the first item after 20 seconds also.. (or does it not do that any more?)
<FailDroid|droid> It doesn't do it
<FailDroid|droid> If I boot from first hard disk it boots into windows 7
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:   so that entry does work.. but if you just sit there and the count down goes.. it does no boot the first item?
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: What speed did you burn your disc with?
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, i wouldn't bother with the cd thing.  It is most likely an issue with Plymouth and either the Nvidia OR in Intel that is causing the problem.  If i where you I'd try researching disabling Plymouth in some manner and see if you can get booted to a proper 10.04 LiveCD, or perhaps you could download the Alternative CD that performs a text based install if you wanted to try something different.  good luck man.  plymouth is a pain sometimes.
<FailDroid|droid> Whatever the default is
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: What program then? Because I think defaults are different for each
<Night_Fire> http://yfrog.com/2m88919346j Dr_Willie plz read it!
<kn100_> a program to open binaries as text
<kn100_> like notepad on windows, gedit won't do it
<kn100_> any recommendations?
<kn100_> oh, graphical if possibl
<FailDroid|droid> Infra recorder
<Blue1> any have the 64 bit alpha flash version?  no longer avail. on the website.
<A-Non> ZykoticK9 I'm not sure what Plymouth is but I'll definitely look into that... Thanks for hte help
<ZykoticK9> kn100_, a hex editor of sorts ;)  i'm not sure of one, but seen them.
<slidinghorn> Night_Fire, better to use http://paste.ubuntu.com -- much easier to read ;)
<FailDroid|droid> I used Infra recorder
<david_> i've extracted the tar to my home directory and changed directory to ff, i don't know how to execute the binary
<kn100_> ZykoticK9, notepad would do it perfectly
<kn100_> Vim does it too, but is a pain in the butt to copy form
<FailDroid> ubotto: please post those links again
<kn100_> from*
<Night_Fire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466739/
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: Disc images should be burned at about 4x speeds, which probably isn't default, it's slow but that's the most reliable
<Dr_Willis> kn100_:  there are several 'hex' editors in the repos.
<FailDroid|droid> It didn't give me a speed choice
<kn100_> Dr_Willis, any recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> kn100_:  i recomend you use the package manager and look at them . :)
<Night_Fire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466739/ read this plz DR_Willis...
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: you used it on a windows machine yes? I haven't used infra recorder in a long time, imgburn (http://www.imgburn.com/) is a very good iso burner for windows, it definetly gives you speed options
<FailDroid|droid> Ubuntu isn't worth the hastle
<Dr_Willis> Night_Fire:  care to summarize it a little?   Others in the channel may be interested.. and its almost my bed time
<FailDroid|droid> Yes I did
<Dr_Willis> FailDroid|droid:  i say the same thing about windows...
<david_> i'm in the firefox directory.  How do I execute the binary file named firefox-bin from the terminal?
<KwikkSilva> ey up
<KwikkSilva> anyone have an aswer for my post
<KwikkSilva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535015
<KwikkSilva> getting no love on the forums
<Night_Fire> ok i realy wanna sleep too but nvm :)
<Phibs> Disabling graphical console in /etc/default/grub fixed my issue with Maverick
<Phibs> nobody is saying a damn thing in #ubuntu+1, so I'm telling you here :)
<Dr_Willis> Night_Fire:  i doubt if any of the packages you installed are related to the issue..
<FailDroid> ibnarrashid: where i do i dl
<FailDroid> ?
<Dr_Willis> Phibs:  theres the 'text' option also :)
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, what could be the problem?
<Night_Fire> here gose again : ubuntu boots in terminal how to make it boot back in graphical interface ?
<piotr_> hi
<ZykoticK9> david_, i don't even have a firefox-bin anymore it seams, only firefox .  "which firefox" shows /usr/bin/firefox as expected, "locate firefox-bin" fails to find a bin.
<Phibs> Dr_Willis: # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<Phibs> Dr_Willis: did that one
<Dr_Willis> Night_Fire:  try a simple test.. does 'startx' get to teh GUI
<pryorda> need help
<piotr_> does chrome work for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> david_, "./firefox-bin"
<tensorpudding> piotr_: yes
<Night_Fire> will check brb
<Dr_Willis> Phibs:  i did that, removed plymouth.. and hit it with a large summer saussage.. to get rid of plymouth totally on my 2 machines.. :P
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: you can download it at http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download
<pryorda> lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<_jesse_> piotr_: chrome works very well, it's my primary browser
<FailDroid|droid> Where is the dl button?
<tensorpudding> you just need to add google's ppa to your sources
<ZykoticK9> piotr_, chromium is in the repository starting with 10.04
<tensorpudding> Chromium is not the same as Chrome.
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, what could be the problem?
<pryorda> Hey guys, I get this error on my lo interface i am wondering what I need to do to fix it
<david_> ZykoticK9 i tried that, it says cannot open shared object: no such file or directory
<pryorda> lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<ZykoticK9> tensorpudding, true, chromium is way better - for the community as well as the end user experience
<ZykoticK9> david_, are you use 64bit Ubuntu?
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: The links to the download are the "Mirror..." lines
<haxxorz321> im trying to install the libsdl1.2debian-esd package to fix sound problems in dosbox, but it conflicts with the normal libsdl package and i cant remove that package.  i really need sound working in dosbox as fast as possible
<david_> i don't think so
<ZykoticK9> david_, "uname -m"
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: Anyone of them should work
<skumara> is there any channel for windows mobile devices in ubuntu?
<mnemon> Luija1006: tried rebooting the router? many cheap models without fw updates lock up and prevent you from accessing the http config interface
<FailDroid|droid> I'm gonna try
<ChogyDan> haxxorz321: do you just want the hackish dpkg commands to force things?
<ZykoticK9> david_, do you know what pastebin is?  paste the output of "./firefox-bin" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mnemon> skumara: what do you mean? using windows based phone or something?
<skumara> ping skumara
<haxxorz321> chogydan: i guess, although i dont want to end up breaking sdl completley
<skumara> hi
<FailDroid|droid> What's test mode?
<Spreadsheet_> Hello
<Spreadsheet_> I'm using Pidgin right now and if you get many PMs in a row the notifyOSD will not display multiple boxes
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: The speed setting should be in the lower right, settings section. It's set at MAX by default, be sure to change it to 4x
<david_> zykoticK9, ok i pasted it there, what will that do?
<Spreadsheet_> It waits for a while and then it shows the next pm
<yunintegral> what is the best movie player in Ubuntu?
<Spreadsheet_> Is this supposed to happen? Empathy does the same?
<ZykoticK9> david_, what is the link?
<Spreadsheet_> yunintegral: what do you mean?
<Spreadsheet_> Plays the most formats/
<Spreadsheet_> ?
<yunintegral> yeap
<david_> zykotick9, the link to what?
<yunintegral> or good performance or nice design
<yunintegral> just you recommend
<ZykoticK9> david_, once you paste something it creates a page/url that you can bring back here and give back to the channel and everyone can go see what you pasted.
<Spreadsheet_> MPlayer
<yunintegral> okay thanks
<david_> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/466746/ i just got it
<Spreadsheet_> yunintegral: not GUI by default
<ZykoticK9> david_, libxul.so is causing the problem, i don't even know what that is
<yunintegral> Spreadsheet_, okay, i find manual
<yunintegral> *i`ll
<Spreadsheet_> VLC is also good but it uses Qt
<Spreadsheet_> More dependencies
<ChogyDan> haxxorz321: well, dpkg has various flags that can by-pass whatever error messages you are getting
<FailDroid> ugh this takes to long
<FailDroid> i want ubuntu to just work :(
<tcw> Does the latest ubuntu server edition do some kind of automatic NIC teaming in a default installation?
<david_> zykotick9, is executing the binary the only way to install it?
<J11> one of my laptops has a overheating problem, it throttles the cpu automatically but is a bit too late to change to the lowest setting, i can echo T7 to the acpi(12% cpu) but that get's changed after a while
<ZykoticK9> david_, what version of firefox are you installing?  and why?
<david_> zykotick9, i'm trying to install firefox 4 beta, cause i want to see it
<ZykoticK9> david_, looks like libxul.so is provided by firefox btw
<thune3> david_: repeating ... you can add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa , install firefox-4.0, disable the ppa in "other sources" by unchecking it.
<ZykoticK9> david_, this really isn't an "ubuntu" issue at all then.  You should probably try posting into the mozilla development/support channel or something.  best of luck man...
<david_> zykotick9, ok thanks for you help
<ZykoticK9> david_, glad to help ;)
<J11> i can see in trip_points that the passive action at 86 C is tc1=5 tc2=4 tsp=600 devices=CPU0  Is there a way to change the way it throttles automatically?
<misrel> I recently formatted an 80gb HDD in Ubuntu 10.4 with NTFS now trying to get Win 7 to install on it it says it cant create a system partion any ideas?
<FailDroid> idk if ubuntu is gonna be worth this hassle......
<pryorda> FailDroid: whats your issue
<FailDroid> that boot screen was coming up
<FailDroid> and i have 2 broken ubuntu disks and 1 disk burning now
<pryorda> have you tried a different cdrom/dvdrom
<slidinghorn> FailDroid, did you check out the information on verifying the ISO?  also remember to burn at slower speeds for better quality results :)
<pryorda> slidinghorn: 2 out of 3 failed so far
<pryorda> its not speed issue
<pryorda> possibly memory / or iso issue
<Evolution-X> hi guys,how can i change apps froom category
<misrel> it actually could be
<pryorda> misrel: odds are though
<misrel> if you burn at high speeds the cd/dvd's wont read/write information as well as if you burnt it @ 8x compared to 16x
<pryorda> false and true pretense
<Evolution-X> i think few apps belong in other category for more faster searching
<pryorda> depending on the burner/ and dvds
<pryorda> FailDroid: have you tryed burnign it from another machine
<crackityjones> join/ #jupiterlamps
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: You shouldn't be too worried, when I first started with Ubuntu, I used wubi, because I didn't want to go through the hassle of burning discs, 2 years later, I had some fifty discs burned with various distributions
<Evolution-X> why i dont have delete option,just move to trash,,,,what i have to do to put delete option in context menu
<crackityjones> how do you join a channel in xchat?
<pryorda>  /join
<slidinghorn> crackityjones, /join #channelname
<pryorda> or you can bring up the window
<jctech> right click in grey area
<Night_Fire> hi again
<miketyson> Hello I can't run sound on one of the accounts on ubuntu 10.04 every time I try to open sound in administrator it says waiting for sound system to respond. I have followed the fix that came up on the forum but it did not work. Can someone please help me to fix this
<miketyson> ?
<ridin> how can i change my default file manager?
<crackityjones> thanks
<miketyson> ridin go to package manager and download new file manager uninstall old file manager
<Night_Fire> @Dr_Willis thats weird i restart and boot ubuntu and it works just fine
<miketyson> Can someone help me with my problem?
<crackityjones> what's your problem miketyson?
<Night_Fire> anyway thx vm for ur time :)
<miketyson> I can't run sound on one of the accounts on ubuntu 10.04 every time I try to open sound in administrator it says waiting for sound system to respond. I have followed the fix that came up on the forum but it did not work. Can someone please help me to fix this
<Night_Fire> make sure no other program is using ur card
<miketyson> My audio isn't working on only one of my accounts
<miketyson> the other works fine
<crackityjones> on one of the accounts? just one?
<miketyson> how would I do that?
<shiv> how do I change no of desktops with compiz enabled. Its not working
<miketyson> yes
<miketyson> just one account the sound wont work
<crackityjones> did you add user to the audio group? that might work, though i don't understand why audio wouldn't work anyway.
<JackStoner> miketyson: maybe the user is not added to sound group
<miketyson> It is the admin account
<JackStoner> *audi
<JackStoner> *audio
<miketyson> I will try that jack
<Night_Fire> if ur sound card doesn't  support 2 sounds at time u need to make sure that there is no other program is using ur sound card
<slidinghorn> Evolution-X, This thread's a little old, but still works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526836
<miketyson> I only run one account at a time
<crackityjones> mike is it a user acct or system admin account with no sound?
<FailDroid> im just gonna throw ALL 3 of my FAILED ubuntu disk at the wall
<miketyson> It is a system admin account with no sound
<miketyson> I just added all of my accounts to the group audio, pulse, and pulse audio
<miketyson> I will log out and try that brb if it does not resolve the issue
<KwikkSilva> Anyone that can help with a netowrk bridging problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535015
<KwikkSilva> cant ping my server
<KwikkSilva> but it can ping everyone else
<_jesse_> FailDroid: try doing a usb install if possible, that might be easier for you
<shishire> awesome!  sudo update-alternatives --all needs to be better known.  And possibly have a gui app made for it...
<slidinghorn> !enter | KwikkSilva For future reference :)
<ubottu> KwikkSilva For future reference :): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ChogyDan> shishire: there is a gui for update-alternatives
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid|droid: Okay, most probably not a disc issue then, exactly what menu do you get when you boot the disc?
<miketyson> Yeah didn't work
<shishire> ChogyDan, really? what's it called?
<miketyson> Sound also works at the log in screen but just not on this account
<KwikkSilva> ah
<ChogyDan> shishire: might be galternatives
<KwikkSilva> will do - sorry :-{
<miketyson> I still get the message "Waiting for sound system to respond" can someone please help?
<JackStoner> miketyson: try this command and see if the sound works aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<shishire> ChogyDan, awesome!!  That needs to be better known :)
<miketyson> nope
<miketyson> no sound played
<miketyson> not even under root
<JackStoner> miketyson: try alsamixer command and unmute everything using 'm' and try again
<ChogyDan> shishire: looks like the !alternatives factoid would be for you
<shishire> ChogyDan, tyvm
<miketyson> no still didn't work jack
<JackStoner> miketyson: can u create another account and see if it still doesnt work then you might need to remove the account and create a new one
<miketyson> Well it works on my other account just fine
<miketyson> I guess I can make another account and just transfer everything over
<JackStoner> miketyson: it would be easier
<miketyson> blah I guess thanks Jack
<JackStoner> JackStoner: no probs...sad it didnt work
 * JackStoner stepped out for food
<Night_Fire> any recommended program to make a backup copy of my current programs an packages other than APTonCD ?
<kevin_> I installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, how can I run kubuntu?
<ibnarrashid> kevin_: on your logic screen, choose the kde session
<kevin_> ibnarrashid, thank you!
<ibnarrashid> kevin_: login screen I mean
<kevin_> yea I guessed it was that ;) , ibnarrashid
<kevin_> thanks
<ibnarrashid> kevin_: sorry, just had to correct myself, OCD...
<kevin_> ibnarrashid: no problem :)
<kevin_> now I'm going to test that out
<marcus> hello guys i like to ask for your help, how can i upgrade my ubuntu 9.04?
<Night_Fire> latest version of ubuntu is 10.04 now
<Night_Fire> u can either use update manager or go to ubuntu.com and get the latest version on CD
<marcus> and how do i use the update manager?
<Night_Fire> System>administration>update manager
<marcus> sorry
<marcus> i just find it
<^peanut^> how do I change the logon screen wallpaper?
<marcus> thank you very much
<Night_Fire> np!
<uRock> Ubuntu!
<illac> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<illac> ;)
<Toxicsg> Hi, which flash player package should I install on lucid?
<uRock> 64 or 32 bit?
<Night_Fire> whats ur system arch 32 or 64 ?
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, what could be the problem?
<Yarrgh>  /msg nickserv identify fr0erlyt0./
<Maleko> how do you write multiple if condition in shell?
<uRock> now that we know his password
<Maleko> if [ -z "$username" ] -o [ -z "$passwd" ]; then <--corrent?
<ibnarrashid> Toxicsg: flashplugin-nonfree is the one you want
<Maleko> correct*
<Night_Fire> multi orders at once or multi shells ?
<illac> ibnarrashid: is there a reason that one is preferred?
<asdfasdfasdf> Hello is there a possible way that there could be a hidden file inside a .zip? i mean that it doesnt show up when doing unzip -v file.zip or in ark?
<Maleko> or i can use || too in shell?
<Maleko> sh*
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, to the right of the router name appears a yellow warning like symbol, what could be the problem?
<ibnarrashid> Toxicsg: it's the common, tried and tested one from what I know
<Toxicsg> uRock 32
<uRock> is apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and apt-get update | apt-get upgrade the going to do the same thing?
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, to the right of the router name appears a yellow warning like symbol, what could be the problem?
<Night_Fire> nope gunzip them i guess there is no hidden files in .zip
<uRock> Toxicsg: flashplugin-nonfree is the one you want
<stan> Where would I find a driver for my 1920 by 1080 displays
<Toxicsg> Cheers uRock.
<illac> uRock: is there a reason it's better?
<IdleOne> uRock: && means perform the follwing after successful completion of previous command. | will run the second command either way
<uRock> illac, it works on mine
<uRock> k
<uRock> thanx IdleOne
<TMK> Luija...do you have any mac filtering happening on the router?
<illac> uRock: was just curious if there was a reason why to pick that one over the adobe-flashplugin
<illac> !adobe-flashplugin
<illac> meh
<Night_Fire> ok easy way to get flash and java for ur web browser : go to youtube.com it asks for flash to play a video use ur web browser to install it same for java but u need a site that needs java to run
<illac> !info adobe-flashplugin
<hsa2> hello
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in lucid
<hsa2> where can i find tahoma font?
<uRock> illac, it doesn't matter much with 32bit, 64bit gives me a pain no matter which one I install
<Night_Fire> ok easy way to get flash and java for ur web browser : go to youtube.com it asks for flash to play a video use ur web browser to install it same for java but u need a site that needs java to run
<illac> illac: yea, I usually run the flashplugin-nonfree myself but just realized on my netbook I'm running the other one
<hsa2> i installed ms fonts package but it doesn't include tahoma
<illac> uRock: **
<ChogyDan> Night_Fire: is that a question?  I just install u-r-e
<uRock> lol, I use a Netbook, too
<ibnarrashid> I use a 32-bit system only because flash still has problems with 64-bit
<asdfasdfasdf> can anyone help me please?
<pankaj> is there any MATLAB substitute in ubuntu?
<Night_Fire> nope some1 need flash plugin so im giving an easy way away from package manager and terminal
<illac> well I may switch to non-free, this things flash runs like garbage
<illac> didn't realize I was running the adobe-flashplugin package
<uRock> Night_Fire, I used to do it that way and it always worked fine. Then I started over doing everything and making it harder for myself.
<Luija1006> TMK I dont know
<Luija1006> how i can disable it if I have then
<Night_Fire> it worked for me fine so far
<uRock> Sometimes I get so aggrivated with flash that I restart into W7
<uRock> I know, blasphemy
<illac> uRock: same, when I see a vid link on the netbook I just ::sigh::
<Night_Fire> also if it dosent work for any1 u can always install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<uRock> yeah, that bites, illac
<illac> uRock: hopefully those HTML5 specs keep gaining traction :D
<uRock> especially when you have an audience that is looking for a reason to dis Linux
<ibnarrashid> I used to log onto windows 7 when using 64-bit on my Arch setup, then adobe pulled support for it altogether, now just reinstalled a 32-bit and it works fine, weeks go by before I use windows
<uRock> HTML5 looks awesome
<shiv> coz
<illac> does indeed
<Night_Fire> how can i backup my current programs and packages when they're not in cache ?
<uRock> won't be complete for a long time yet though
<illac> Flash only runs well on Windows, it blows on OS X as well... personally I doubt it's the OS's fault :/
<fridgerator> i have a fat32 drive on my desktop that i am sharing on my laptop via NFS (both running ubuntu 10.04).  when i go to copy a file to the drive, first i get "operation not permitted" but it creates the file anyways with 0bytes.  If i try and copy it again, I am able to overwrite the 0byte file and successfully copy my file. why is this?
<uRock> it is all Adobe, they go to whomever pays the most
<uRock> Night_Fire, I wish I could help on that one
<illac> well they're painting themselves into a corner, Mac market share just keeps going up and up
<Night_Fire> nope i dun think so they just hate linux yes but they dont screw the sofware for linux
<Night_Fire> np uRock i'll find a way
<ChogyDan> Night_Fire: would you be good with just a listing?
<uRock> yeah, there is an iEverything store here at the mall and it stays packed
<illac> one on Miami Beach is literally packed
<illac> from like 9am to 11pm
<Night_Fire> ChogyDan i dun understand :S
<illac> people over flowing
<uRock> same here
<ChogyDan> !clone | Night_Fire
<ubottu> Night_Fire: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<illac> nice Chogy!
<illac> didn't know that existed
<Zeu5> hi there, how do i build a url in the controller? reason is i need to pass a url as a param into another component function. i know i can do it in view using $html->link, but how do i do it controller?
<uRock> I am still waiting for Ubuntu to call the music sture uTunes
<uRock> sture=store
<kevin_> So, are there any other virtual machine programs other than VirtualBox?
<Zeu5> sorry wrong channel
<D3RGPS31> how do i setup grub2 to have a menu entry to boot from a cd?
<D3RGPS31> kevin_: qemu
<illac> adobe-nonfree is mucho better on the netbook
<Night_Fire> thx vm ubottu but its a lil bit complicated for a novice like me ;p
<illac> it even works with the settings panel and web cam
<kevin_> D3RGPS31, is it any better than virtualbox? :-)
<uRock> kevin_ open the Ubuntu Sonftware Center and enter VM, there are a few there
<D3RGPS31> kevin_: for other yes, not for me :3
<UberN00b> helllloooo
<kevin_> Ok :3
<uRock> I love VBox
<goog1jh_> Hello! I want to reinstall my Lucid-system. Can someone tell me how to backup (and later restore) my keyring (so I have the wifi-passw and other logins available in the new system) Thanks in advance :)
<illac> <-- also a VBox fan
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, to the right of the router name appears a yellow warning like symbol, what could be the problem?
<kevin_> uRock, D3RGPS31 , just wondering if there were any alternatives
<kevin_> :) thanks
<uRock> si
<Night_Fire> all virtual machine programs are the same just VMWare workstation is better on windows
<Night_Fire> virtual box is gr8....and also easy to use
<D3RGPS31> how do i setup grub2 to have a menu entry to boot from a cd >.>
<jeff__> Hey everyone.  I am wondering if anybody would be willing to take like 5 minutes and help me set up a web server. I have a domain name and I've already installed apache (though I don't really know how to use it). How do I a)point my domain name to my apache server and b)specify a folder that will contain the site's files? Anybody feeling generous/patient?
<kevin_> and virtualbox can install off of an iso file right?
<uRock> D3RGPS31, I am not sure that is possible
<uRock> kevin, yes
<D3RGPS31> jeff__: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default-000 will tell you where your web directory is
<uRock> or it can read directly from a disk in the drive
<D3RGPS31> jeff__: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.con will allow you to make alias directories
<D3RGPS31> alias.conf*
<D3RGPS31> jeff__: for pointing the domain to you; i don't know :3 i use noip2 >.> i know nothing about manual labour
<kevin_> uRock, thx
<Onetimer> there be some ubuntu app fo makin fry chikens?
<slidinghorn> goog1jh_, Check this out...might be a little different, as the thread's about a year old, but should get you close: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249339
<uRock> kevin_, your welcome
<goog1jh_> ;) Onetimer
<uRock> Onetimer, sudo apt-get finger-lickin-good
<goog1jh_> slidinghorn: thank you! will try it (and report)
<uRock> Onetimer, sudo apt-get install finger-lickin-good
<jeff__> D3RGPS31 Thanks!  I keep coming up with "No such file or directory" anytime I try those commands...
<D3RGPS31> jeff__: wut
<slidinghorn> D3RGPS31, Manual Labor..is he the president of Mexico?  :P  (sorry to go OT...had to)
<Onetimer> Reading package lists... Done
<Onetimer> Building dependency tree
<Onetimer> Reading state information... Done
<Onetimer> E: Couldn't find package finger-lickin-good
<dodger> hey blitzo do you know what count and skip do on dd
<FloodBot2> Onetimer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D3RGPS31> jeff__: they're files, not commands
<Onetimer> Yall beeez raycis n sheiit
<Onetimer> jajajaja
<uRock> bobmc, feel free to ask, there are a few geeks here that may have an answer
<slidinghorn> !language | Onetimer
<ubottu> Onetimer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<D3RGPS31> Onetimer: wuts crackalackin' yo
<jeff__> D3RGPS31 files eh?  Good call.
<Onetimer> dem meskins be callin us monkeys
<D3RGPS31> jeff__: config files* sorry again xD
<Onetimer> u ubuntu users ain no raycis right?
<slidinghorn> !ot | D3RGPS31 Onetimer slidinghorn  (yeah I'll call myself out)
<ubottu> D3RGPS31 Onetimer slidinghorn  (yeah I'll call myself out): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dngr> gonatt
<D3RGPS31> slidinghorn: maybe you'll help me with my laziness issue :3
<uRock> echo "Go ubottu!"
<D3RGPS31> slidinghorn: grub boot option for booting from a cd
<Onetimer> dey gotz uh distro fo sum ebonics right?
<goog1jh_> slidinghorn: ok, I already made a backup of the files in $HOME/.gnome2/keyrings/ .. will now reinstall and then copy the files back... thank you so far...
<slidinghorn> goog1jh_, good luck! :)
<goog1jh_> ty!
<goog1jh_> :)
<kevin_> I have a question. Is it possible to have 2 different live bottable linux distros on the same usb?
<bobmc> Hi.. anyone here use DVB tools for over-the-air TV. Digital works great with mplayer, but NTSC is just static?
<kevin_> bootable*
<Onetimer> if you are sick of negroes and similar monkeyshines we have a forum for you   c h i m p o u t . c o m / f o r u m
<goog1jh_> kevin_: unetbootin
<Onetimer> we are not white supremacists
<goog1jh_> try that
<Onetimer> we welcome all non-african non-velcrohead races
<D3RGPS31> ...
<Onetimer> i myself am a productive Mexican
<D3RGPS31> !op onetimer racism
<slidinghorn> !ot | Onetimer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Onetimer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kevin_> goog1jh_, ty
<D3RGPS31> !ops onetimer racism
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D3RGPS31> >:
<KwikkSilva> Anyone that can help with a network bridging problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535015?
<Onetimer> that is why universities have to lower the bar for grades and SAT scores
<slidinghorn> !ops | Onetimer Racism
<ubottu> Onetimer Racism: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Onetimer> so they can get more monkeys
<uRock> !spanish | Onetimer
<ubottu> Onetimer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<D3RGPS31> slidinghorn: thank you xD
<goog1jh_> kevin_: unetbootin provides a grub-like (or real grub) boot menue..
<kevin_> goog1jh_, so let's say I already have ubuntu on my usb. Can I add another one with unetbootin? will it recognize the one already there?
<D3RGPS31> is there a way to setup a grub boot option for booting from a cd? :<
<goog1jh_> kevin_: i am not shure..didnÂ't try that
<goog1jh_> yet
<slidinghorn> D3RGPS31, not sure what you mean...why not just set the BIOS to boot from CD instead?
<_jesse_> D3RGPS31: that happens before grub loads
<kevin_> goog1jh_, oh okay. Because I do have ubuntu already on my usb drive.
<uRock> D3RGPS31, you can't set BIOS to boot automatically from DVD ROM or you want to be able to leave the disk in? Just curious
<goog1jh_> kevin_: just reuse the orig ubuntu-iso
<D3RGPS31> uRock: I am lazy, and just want the option on the grub2 menu
<uRock> understoodable
<D3RGPS31> Plus i want to figure a way to keep windows from writing over the MBR; really annoying now that i don't have any blank disks left
<uRock> si
<kevin_> goog1jh_, I'll just format the damn thing allover again LOL
<bakhshu> hello
<aombk> hi people, how come there is nothing official about ubuntu 10.04 and acer aspire one?
<goog1jh_> kevin_: is probably the easiest way ;)
<kevin_> goog1jh_, yup, especially since I backed everything up already :-)
<D3RGPS31> kevin_: wut seems to be the problem :3
<uRock> aombk, there is nothing official about any PC maker with Ubuntu other than System76 and Dell (that I know of)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<dodger> anyone familiar with this off by one device issue (comes in dd where records out = records in -1 on the output)
<stanley_robertso> guys .. can somebody tell me.. how to get my name added in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students
<kevin_> D3RGPS31, was just trying to figure out how to use multiple-boot usb :3 so for example, fedora, ubuntu, kubuntu in one usb flashdrive
<D3RGPS31> kevin_: put the ISOs on a fat32 formatted usb; research how you get GRUB2 to boot from ISOs
<uRock> stanley_robertso, PM one of the Jedi Masters listed in the wiki
<slidinghorn> stanley_robertso, it says you have to contact the administrator(s)
<Onetimer> sorry if I offended anybody
<amperand> @kevin, you would have to partition the flash drive before you could use it for more than 1 install
<Onetimer> i see that sense of humor varies by region
<Onetimer> and country
<Onetimer> here in Mexico we make light of race and color all of the time
<kevin_> or I could use this: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#removal
<Onetimer> and we aren't afraid of political correctness
<Onetimer> :)
<MaRk-I> !ot | Onetimer
<ubottu> Onetimer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slidinghorn> Onetimer, there's nothing humorous about hate speach...please keep that in mind.
<Onetimer> anyhow
<kevin_> bah, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Onetimer> Ubuntu is awesome
<Onetimer> been using it for about 7 months
<uRock> Onetimer, this IRC is for people needing help with Ubuntu, not everyday chat
<amperand> how might one change irc channels?
<nhandler> amperand: /join #newchannel
<amperand> thank you
<slidinghorn> amperand, /join #channel
<D3RGPS31> is there a way to setup a grub boot option for booting from a cd? :< (i'll just stick around until someone answers it or i give up)
<illac> "/j" for short
<kevin_> D3RGPS31, wish I could help :/
<nhandler> illac: That will depend on the client.
<guest> hehe .
<Scunizi> D3RGPS31: like a live cd?
<illac> nhandler: ah I thought he was running irssi :/
<D3RGPS31> Scunizi: like a cd that can be booted
<guest> why
<gdoteof> I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.35-9-generic (and video drivers to 2.12) with 10.04.. and I lost my ability to emulate the mouse wheel with my tracpoint
<gdoteof> trackpoint *
<D3RGPS31> Scunizi: i want the option on grub to boot from a cd
<slidinghorn> D3RGPS31, it's going to be just as much work to do alter grub as it would be to change the bios setting
<Night_Fire> any1 have CBT's courses that comes as .wmv format and have a way to run it on linux ?
<stanley_robertso> uRock, slidinghorn will check the mentors page... thanks :)
<deexannihilate> Can anyone help me make sound work on Ubuntu 10.04? I have a ALS4000 auto-chip. I've tried switching the controls to no avail.
<D3RGPS31> slidinghorn: we can boot from ISOs and harddrives on grub; wai not this
<Scunizi> D3RGPS31: ah.. probably since you can get grub to boot from just about any partition or drive.. I don't see why a cd wouldn't/couldn't be included
<gdoteof> my /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-thinkpad.conf is still there
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: in the terminal type killall pulseaudio
<illac> hanging out in this channel constantly reminds me I don't know jack.
<Scunizi> D3RGPS31: google grub2 chainload
<tonysan> how to make apt-get upgrade not to upgrade a specific package?
<D3RGPS31> Scunizi: ... would the grub1 chainload commands still work?
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: It says operation not permitted.
<gdoteof> sudo ^^
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: sudo service pulseaudio stop
<Scunizi> D3RGPS31: possibly, I really don't know.. if you have grub2 installed I'd focus on that
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: hell, i just uninstalled it when i got sick of it >.> dunno if it's your issue, just venting my hate for it :3
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: still no luck :(
<slgma> how do you chown a folders subfolders
<D3RGPS31> slgma: chown -R
<dodger> chown -R folder
<illac> tonysan: aptitute forbid-version app=version.number.here
<Ruum> hey guys I am logged into the box via ssh
<Ruum> I have a simple question
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: did you check under multimedia systems selector for other devices?
<gdoteof> guys WTF i can't scroll anymore and i have to go click al lthe way to the scroll bar and it SUCKS111
<Ruum> for redhat and CentOS the command to install stuff is "yum" and for archlinux its "pacman"
<gdoteof> plz to be telling me why updating my kernel broke mouse scrollin
<gdoteof> g
<illac> tonysan: but it will only work with aptitude upgrade
<Ruum> what is it for ubuntu?
<illac> tonysan: not apt-get
<dodger> aptitude
<maco> Ruum: apt-get or aptitude
<ibnarrashid> Ruum: apt-get
<slgma> thanks D3RGPS31  and dodger
<gdoteof> Ruum: apt-get
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31:  how do I do that?
<dodger> techically the "ubuntuforum" way is synaptic or some other gui thing
<illac> Ruum: man aptitude
<tonysan> illac:
<Night_Fire> is there any program that can password protect a folder on linux ?? "like folder lock/pc security on windows"
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: Menu>System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector
<tcw> i have a machine with 2 network interfaces both with static ip addresses.  If i setup a ping to both of these addresses from another machine on the network, then remove one of the cables, both addresses are still pinging.  why is this?
<illac> tonysan: man aptitude
<Night_Fire> i dun want the changer owner to root way
<illac> tonysan: search for forbid
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: if it isn't there, edit the menu and check it >.>
<nokia3510> Any idea why 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) flip/flops on Lucid only ? Other distro's or Ubuntu releases never showed such a strange behaviour
<tonysan> illac: so if I want not to upgrade my screen (for example), my screen -v says 4.00.03
<maco> dodger: nah synaptic's going to not be in the default install eventually as the software center progresses. and kubuntu uses kpackagekit. aptitude/apt-get are universal in *buntu-land (and debianland)
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: not there/ how do I edit the menu?
<uRock> Night_Fire, you need to set up an Private folder, but it will be accessible when you are logged in
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: riteclick the menu, select edit menu
<tonysan> illac: then my command will be 'aptitude forbid-version screen=4.00.03' ?
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: System>Preferences>; check Multimedia Systems Selector
<illac> tonysan: according to the man page
<dodger> yeah i like aptitude, it gets less confused than apt-get (case and point go from lenny->squeeze with apt-get and it will fail, not so with aptitude)
<illac> tonysan: aptitude forbid-version screen
<Night_Fire> well thats the BIG problem i wanna be logged in and root or normal user and when i open this folder it asks me for password
<illac> tonysan: will prevent upgrades past the current version
<illac> tonysan: aptitude install screen
<maco> Night_Fire: there's no simple way, though its been requested on brainstorm.ubuntu.com and there's a blueprint for it on launchpad.net
<illac> tonysan: would wipe the forbid
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: what can I determine from this menu? should I just test all settings?
<gogeta> Night_Fire: it kicks you to root when it ask for thre password
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: all audio output settings :3
<dodger> huh will it block cding into the folder on cmd line i wonder
<uRock> Night_Fire, I see, not sure that is possible unless you make an encrypted .zip but then you wouldn't be able to add/remove from it
<daedalus96> how do you disable the sanity check on a ./configure line?
<tonysan> illac: It says "Package screen is not upgradable, cannot forbid an upgrade"
<illac> tonysan: http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-debian.html
<gogeta> Night_Fire: ubuntuuses a sudop envirment rather then a root/user envirment
<uRock> you can do a hidden folder, but it can still be found
<aombk> uRock, i am reffering to this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<illac> tonysan: aptitude hold package
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: I don't have an option for output settings.
<illac> tonysan: apparently also blocks updates/upgrades
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: alas, i am of no use nao
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: haha ok
<daedalus96> how do you disable the sanity check on a ./configure line?
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: but now you can tell linux isn't recognizing your hardware :D
<maco> Night_Fire: ecryptfs could help. it can encrypt a directory
<gogeta> D3RGPS31: lspci can tell you that
<maco> Night_Fire: though i dont know how to use it for that
<Night_Fire> i hope they make a program that can im trying to completely leave windows and work on linux since imnot a designer its easy but i get stuck on some small stuff like that
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: it offers output plugins with no settings.. is what I meant
<dodger> well for that matter pgp
<D3RGPS31> gogeta: must not let the serfs know of this, otherwise they'll usurp us o:
<daedalus96> how do you disable the sanity check on a ./configure line?
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: oooo
<dodger> untar the dir, pgp decrypt it (open dir) && tar the dir, pgp it up == "close dir"
<uRock> aombk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/D150 ?
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: no devices, or there are devices?
<daedalus96> how do you disable the sanity check on a ./configure line?
<Night_Fire> idk ecryptfs either :(
<daedalus96> how do you disable the sanity check on a ./configure line?
<daedalus96> how do you disable the sanity check on a ./configure line?
<gogeta> D3RGPS31: if the hardware is showing as unkown then linux isnt seeing it if its listed then its a driver issue
<FloodBot2> daedalus96: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tonysan> illac: running, seems working, thanks!
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: there are devices just no settings to change
<illac> tonysan: welcome
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: unless I'
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: test each device with the test button untill something happens :3
<maco> Night_Fire: ecryptfs is included in a default install. you use it from the command line.
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: tried and nothing :(
<maco> Night_Fire: my internet is too slow right now to even load google though, so you'll have to look up a howto yourself
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: o: alas, gogeta should help you since i have no idea what i'm doing
<gogeta> maco or you can right click and encrypt
<kevin_> goog1jh_, im a little confused with unetbootin. After I finish adding one to the usb, I can just add another one just like I did for the first one and it will create the grub-like menu?
<uRock> sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: ok.
<Night_Fire> ok np
<maco> gogeta: does that work for a whole dir or just for individual files? and if you do it for a dir does it tar it or what?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: lol i dont even knoe your issue
<ShrekLappy> does anyone else have a problem with gimp in ubuntu 10.04? seems it just doesnt work right for some reason.
<engemec> kevin: nops
<ShrekLappy> !gimp > ShrekLappy
<ubottu> ShrekLappy, please see my private message
<gogeta> maco not a master of encryption hear but i knoe the option is there
<uRock> Night_Fire, man ecryptfs may be helpful with that
<deexannihilate> gogeta: I can't get my audio to work. I've tried changing the settings in Sound Preferences and I've now tried in the multimedia system selectors.
<Night_Fire> but the package python-gtk2_2.17.0-2_amd64 when i d-click it it closes right away and ultamatix needs it to run
<kevin_> engemec, ?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: well first thing open a term type lspci and look at the audo device line
<Night_Fire> is this a known issue or something ?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: if it shows your card we knoe linux sees it
<deexannihilate> gogeta: ALS4000 Audio Chip
<Night_Fire> man ecryptfs No manual entry for ecryptfs
<gogeta> deexannihilate: many times pule audo can be the issue in your sound option change it to alia
<gogeta> anlong
<illac> gogeta: pulseaudio RAAAAGGGEEEE
<Night_Fire> oh got info page on it nvm
<D3RGPS31> gogeta: he's disabled pulseaudio
<gogeta> D3RGPS31: kinda a extra step being you can simple slect alisa
<mikebot> How can I check how avi files are encoded in ubuntu? (Having problems playing an .avi off a USB drive on the PS3.)
<D3RGPS31> gogeta: i would tell him to uninstall it, but isn't it tied in with ubuntu like a rootkit?
<deexannihilate> D3RGPS31: she :)
<D3RGPS31> mikebot: what's your feelings on geohot O:
<gogeta> deexannihilate: try both alisa and oss modes
<kevin_> does it, goog1jh ?
<mikebot> D3RGPS31: What is that?
<illac> mikebot: can't ffmpeg give you details about that?
<D3RGPS31> deexannihilate: there must be a problem with your audio card :3 let me inspect it fur you
<Night_Fire> bed time for me its 6am and i still didnt sleep yet ;p bb all
<deexannihilate> gogeta: under multimedia systems?
<mikebot> illac: No clue-- how do I do that?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: i bleve so
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it's froze, so it'll be a sec
<gogeta> deexannihilate: it should be under admin sound
<illac> mikebot: 1 sec, let me confirm
<spydee32> trying to install ubuntu on a windows machine. but i don't see automatic partitioning. I want to dual boot, how do I do this without advance partioning option
<mikebot> illac: Thanks.
<maco> night_fire: absolutely do NOT use ultamatix!
<jake642> Hey
<tonysan> spydee32: try wubi, that'll do the dual boot, no re-partitioning
<jake642> I sort of need help with a question...
<mikebot> illac: Do you know anything about some avis working on PS3 while others do not?
<illac> mikebot: I don't, I know that ffmpeg will more than likely be able to convert them to a usable format
<gogeta> deexannihilate: system prefs sound
<illac> mikebot: I thought you were trying to get info from the avi files
<ibnarrashid> jake642: you should just state the question, you don't need to say that you have one
<jake642> I think I killed my sister's pc somehow by inserting an installation usb with wubi in it.
<mikebot> illac: OK, I'm going to install it
<gogeta> then hardware
<illac> mikebot: if you're just trying to encode video tho, ffmpeg will def. do it
<jake642> ibnarrashid: ok
<tonysan> I have a problem on synaptic "touchpad" utility (not the package manager)
<spydee32> tonysan: any downside for using wubi?
<mikebot> illac: I was, I am trying to follow a guide on how to make them playable.
<illac> mikebot: http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html
<mikebot> illac: I think I'm way above my head
<juboba> join ##c
<gogeta> deexannihilate: from there you shoud see profiles and set it to anlong duplex
<illac> mikebot: http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html
<illac> bah
<deexannihilate> gogeta: sorry. I couldn't get it to forcequit'
<mikebot> illac: Thank you
<illac> mikebot: http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC20
<ibnarrashid> jake642: how far did you go with the installation?
<tonysan> spydee32: AFAIK I can't enable grub2 splash screen and change its resolution
<yusuke> Hello! top - 10:58:26 up  3:23,  2 users,  load average: 0.31, 0.38, 0.47 ..does that mean someone is inside my laptop?
<jake642> I think I killed my sister's pc somehow by inserting an installation usb with wubi in it. I  had a disc to install windows xp at the same time running.. and it was restarting the computer with the blue screen. I got impatient and pulled the plug. When I turned it on again, the screen wouldn't load.
<mikebot> illac: The file that isn't working is an avi, as are files that do work. I think the problem isn't the file type but how it was encoded?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: I have analog stereo duplexz
<gogeta> deexannihilate: they changed how it looks in lucid darn them you used to be able to set the drivers
<yusuke> Hello! top - 10:58:26 up  3:23,  2 users,  load average: 0.31, 0.38, 0.47 ..does that mean someone is inside my laptop?
<tonysan> spydee32: only dual boot, no more OSs with wubi, so if you're trying to do 3-boot later, it will not be an easy task
<Sary> mikebot: You don't know geohot ! http://www.youtube.com/user/geohot#p/a/u/0/1-9wLWQ4-uA
<Juan_Carlos> list
<maco> yusuke: you can type "who" to get a list
<maco> yusuke: it could just mean you-in-the-gui and you-in-the-terminal
<illac> mikebot: probably
<jake642> ibnarrashid: with the installation.. I just dragged the wubi filed into the usb.. without using the writer. So when I inserted it into the computer, I think it did something..
<tonysan> spydee32: If your NTFS dies, your ubuntu dies too
<Juan_Carlos> yep
<spydee32> tonysan: thanks, but i wonder why the installer won't give me the easy partition option, the graphical partitioning
<ibnarrashid> jake642: windows probably didn't get installed fully, you should try reinstalling
<tcw> how can i get a list of network interfaces in a machine (interfaces that currently are not brought up) i.e: i have added a secondary PCI NIC but I am unsure if it is classified by the system as eth1 or something else
<gogeta> deexannihilate: check the output tab
<tonysan> spydee32: wubi makes your installation to a file inside NTFS
<uRock> yusuke, run the "who" command
<spydee32> tonysan: ah yes, i meant when i tried to install through my thumb drive
<mikebot> Sary: Thanks
<uRock> it will show who is logged in
<ibnarrashid> jake642: wubi should be fine, it doesn't do anything unless you tell it to
<jake642> ibnarrashid: so there's no way that can kill the motherboard?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: internal audio analog stereo
<gogeta> deexannihilate: is it set to anlong speakers
<jake642> ibnarrashid: oh
<tonysan> spydee32: there's no partition work for wubi, it's just 1-click install
<illac> mikebot: http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/257203-Encoding-for-Playstation-3
<ibnarrashid> jake642: no, if you didn't erase your partitions with wubi, wubi wouldn't change anything make your computer stop working
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it says analog output/no amplifier
<spydee32> tonysan: ah, i'm trying to say that before wubi i tried to install traditionally by booting up from thumb drive/cd and creating a dualboot
<Sary> mikebot: np , just thought it would be helpful point him out . check his other stuff too
<gogeta> deexannihilate: in the tab below it it should say anlong speakers
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it doesn't mention speakrrs
<jake642> ibnarrashid: so how do I reinstall if I can't get to a startup screen on windows?
<gogeta> or anlong out
<tonysan> spydee32: if you have access to paritition resizing tools, make a room and install
<jake642> ibnarrashid: I have a black screen..
<mikebot> illac: Yikes. Thank you, but this might take a while to figure out, haha
<Aeronius_> how do you restart the x server without shutting down?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it says "analog output (lfe), analog output, analog mono output" and each has the option for amplified and not amplified
<tonysan> spydee32: however grub will take over the Original Windows Bootloader
<deexannihilate> gogeta: *amplifier/no amplifier
<jake642> ibnarrashid: If I try to insert a the windows recovery cd, it also does nothing.
<illac> mikebot: it's not to bad once you get the basics
<spydee32> tonysan: the second thing i did was use windows 7 to create an unallocated partition, and tried to install it on this but still having only 2 options: erase entire disk or advanced partitioning
<gogeta> deexannihilate: try setting it to anlong output
<Aeronius_> how do you restart the x server without shutting down?
<ibnarrashid> jake642: put the installation cd in, go into the boot menu (press F8 or F12 while loading, or ESC, depends on system) then choose boot from CD/DVD to reinstall
<mikebot> illac: Can I make it come out of this process as an avi?
<illac> mikebot: yep
<illac> mikebot: something along these lines of this should work
<shishire> I have a 3 GB file in my tmp folder named magick-XX7BJ0eD.pam  Anyone know what it is, and if it's safe to get rid of?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: and play something
<deexannihilate> gogeta: amplifier or no amplifier
<ibnarrashid> jake642: You don't have to have an operating system running in order to install a new one
<gogeta> deexannihilate: no amp
<mikebot> illac: OK, thanks
<tonysan> spydee32: is your unallocated partition inside a virtual partition?
<tonysan> I forgot what the other paritition is called...
<deexannihilate> gogeta: negative
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -i invideo.avi -vcodec codechere outvideo.avi
<gogeta> deexannihilate: humm
<spydee32> tonysan: i just shrunk my windows 7 partition and this resulted in an unallocated partition
<ibnarrashid> jake642: You gave to restart the system and get into the boot menu
<tonysan> /s/virtual/Extended
<illac> mikebot: for example converting to xvid
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -i invideo.avi -vcodec libxvid outvideo.avi
<mikebot> illac: Oh, let me try that (Thank you!!!)
<gogeta> deexannihilate: what card was that again
<deexannihilate> gogeta: could it be because there is no plugin for audio.. similar to how I had to install video plugins
<deexannihilate> gogeta: ALS4000
<tonysan> spydee32: I have no idea sorry
<spydee32> tonysan: i think the problem with the installer not showing automatic partioning is because its an hp computer that came with 3 other "recovery partitions"
<spydee32> tonysan: thanks though ill keep trying
<endeavormac> is there a way to bypass the login screen/x/gdm and go straight into a terminal, before the login screen comes up?
<mikebot> illac: Got an error: Unknown encoder 'libxvid'
<illac> mikebot: mikebot have to install it
<mikebot> illac: Oh, opps OK
<gogeta> deexannihilate: oh i see the issue and removing uplse made it worse
<illac> mikebot: libxvidcore4
<illac> mikebot: sudo aptitude install libxvidcore4
<gogeta> deexannihilate: you simple had to do this
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -i invideo.avi -vcodec libxvidcore4 outvideo.avi
<illac> mikebot: give that a shot
<gogeta> deexannihilate: rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound*  sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<Aeronius_> how do you restart the x server without shutting down?
<mikebot> illac: OK, installing now
<deexannihilate> gogeta: how do i do that now?
<ibnarrashid> jake642: Some machines automatically boot from the cd if the cd is bootable, other wise a screen at startup should have a F(0-12) button to tell you to get into a boot menu or options
<mikebot> illac: Unknown encoder 'libxvidcore4'
<gogeta> deexannihilate: you lost audio after a update rite
<mikebot> illac: After I did sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4
<Sary> Guys , Did anyone Successfully played a DVD or VCD in Ubuntu !
<illac> mikebot: 1 sec
<deexannihilate> gogeta: no, this is a fresh install. I haven't had audio since I reinstalled.
<DrMrHorse> how do i get my mobile broadband connection to show up as an option for network manager? ive done the wizard and found the provider
<jake642> ibnarrashid: right now, there's no way to access the boot options.. even when pressing f2.. is there a way to make a bootable cd ?
<mikebot> illac: (Thanks a lot btw)
<illac> mikebot: try running without convert, just pass it through ffmpeg for the first run
<gogeta> deexannihilate: try this aplay -l
<deexannihilate> DrMrHorse: have you set it up through network manager?
<spydee32> tonysan: in case youre wondering i figured a solution: im using gparted to shrink instead of windows 7, this way gparted can partition into an ext4 instead of "unallocated" and the installer sees this as a free space i can install onto without me needing to mess with partition tables
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -i infile.avi outfile.avi
<jake642> ibnarrashid: the screen isn't even loading, so it's literally just black. I think I killed the harddrive.. but right before then it may have been attacked by a spyware or virus..
<deexannihilate> gogeta: trying playing now? or is there more?
<mikebot> illac: Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<DrMrHorse> deexannihilate: i have network manager applet 0.8
<illac> mikebot: that's if you run the generic?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: well if you removed those 2 files log out and back in
<jake642> ibnarrashid: the inside of the computer runs and the lights and fans work though.. so I was wondering if I make a bootable cd .. that it will be able to boot without needing to use the f8 f2 option :(
<mikebot> illac: Yes
<deexannihilate> DrMrHorse: what is your provider?
<illac> mikebot: hmmm might have to resort to #ffmpeg channel :/
<mikebot> illac: oh wait, sorry one moment please
<enav> hi... you guys knows the PHP channel????
<illac> mikebot: k, I'm playing with it over here as well, mine ran fine
<JoeSomebody> hi, what is the command to save all the programs for reinstall on a new drive?
<rww> enav: ##php
<mikebot> illac: I'm such a fool-- there was an extra space in there
<_jesse_> enav: ##php
<enav> thanks mates
<Sary> Anyone ! i could not seem to get a DVD nor a VCD to be playing
<DrMrHorse> deexannihilate: verizon. i went through the wizard and it found it, but doesnt show up as a connect option on left click so i cant connect
<deexannihilate> DrMrHorse:  *who sorry
<enav> im goign to blow my mind this summer  :)
<rww> ubottu: tell JoeSomebody about clone
<ubottu> JoeSomebody, please see my private message
<ibnarrashid> jake642: you already have a bootable cd if you were using a cd to install xp, the most a failed installation probably did on your system is erase or corrupt the partitions, boot options aren't on the partitions
<deexannihilate> Ok. Is there a cd icon on the bottom right?
<mikebot> illac: Oh no, still same error
<uRock> enav, http://www.phpfreaks.com/page/irc-live-chat
<DrMrHorse> deexannihilate: me?
<thune3> shishire: if the extension is pnm instead of pam (which you wrote), then it seems like a working file for imagemagick. Did you do some work with imagemagick? nothing in /tmp is expected by programs to last through a reboot. I would tenetively say it is ok to remove.
<deexannihilate> DrMrHorse: if so, you need to eject it and let it reload. after it reloads, it should show up in the network manager
<deexannihilate> DrMrHorse: yes
<DrMrHorse> deexannihilate: no cd icon
<ibnarrashid> jake642: do you get anything other than a completely black screen while starting up? Like a manufacturer's name on it while starting up?
<enav> im doing some strong research on wikis and forums to chose between Java and PHP for web development
<jake642> ibnarrashid: No
<illac> mikebot: hmmm mine ran fine converting an mpeg to avi
<DrMrHorse> deexannihilate: i can connect with wifi, just not mobile
<mandazi> im trying to install git
<mandazi> http://pastebin.com/5FVD1ZKE
<deexannihilate> DrMrHorse: Hmm.. then I'm not sure sorry :(
<mandazi> getting those errors
<DrMrHorse> deexannihilate: ty
<deexannihilate> DrMrHorse: you're welcome
<jake642> ibnarrashid: only the monitor screen starts to light up, but it turns orange.. I know the computer is alive, but it won't even have the startup screen.. it's just all black. and everything is plugged in correctly too.
<DrMrHorse> ill ask again i guess
<DrMrHorse> how do i get my mobile broadband connection to show up as an option for network manager? ive done the wizard and found the provider
<jake642> ibnarrashid: the monitor button ^^" not the screen.
<shishire> thune3, I just removed it, it seems to have been an imagemagick thing.  I was running phatch.  And it was actually pam, not pnm, although I have no idea why.  Thanks though
<jake642> ibnarrashid: so I don't get anything but a black screen.
<mikebot> illac: Mine creates the file, but is 0 bytes big, and has that error
<mikebot> illac: Maybe this is too big a problem to solve tonight
<Ruum> hey guys
<illac> mikebot: Error while opening codec for output stream
<colin_> who am I
<illac> mikebot: 1 sec
<Ruum> I am trying to install java on this machine
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -y -i files/input_file.avi -ar 22050 -f flv files/output_file.flv
<Ruum> but it keeps saying that it cant find the java package.
<ibnarrashid> jake642: what system did you have running on it before? and what hardware do you have?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: ok. i've logged in/out and still nothing
<Ruum> in the repositories
<Sary> Whats the best DVD player in for Ubuntu !
<illac> mikebot: according to someone with a similiar error its' based on the sampling rate
<gogeta> deexannihilate: you whont beleve this fix pluginto the line out
<mikebot> illac: Oh. do I put 'files'?
<illac> mikebot: modify that command to point to your files and see if it runs
<mikebot> illac: OK
<Ruum> *anyone* ?
<wers> how can I reset to the default gnome-terminal's font? Using Android Sans fonts screwed it forever
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -y -i input_file.avi -ar 22050 -f flv output_file.flv
<gogeta> deexannihilate: or headphones
<mikebot> illac: OK, one sec please
<Sary> Ruum: try Java-sun
<illac> mikebot: that will just convert to flv, but I want to see if the same error pops out
<cellofellow> I don't know precisely why, but if I run X (I'm using the Nouveau driver) my load average goes crazy, generally never below 5.0, even when top shows CPU usage at 5%.
<gogeta> deexannihilate: guess the jacks get all confused with the oss driver
<Ruum> E: Couldn't find package sun-java
<deexannihilate> gogeta: shoot me. now I can't get the cd drive open :(
<Ruum> that is what I am getting
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -y -i input_file.avi -ar 22050 output_file.flv
<Ruum> lol whoops
<illac> mikebot: ffmpeg -y -i input_file.avi -ar 22050 output_file.avi
<illac> mikebot: try that last one as well
<gogeta> deexannihilate: type eject in a term
<RealEyes> I need major helpz plx
<deexannihilate> gogeta: in a term?
<mikebot> illac: Ah ha! That one is doing something
<illac> gogeta: eject
<Ruum> E: Couldn't find package Java-sun
<mikebot> illac: Did the avi one
<RealEyes> Ubuntu will NOT load any .exe that I have, it won't auto run stuff, nothing!
<illac> mikebot: did it work?
<Ruum> sorry I am still gettting this error... anyone?
<mikebot> illac: Well it's still going, but it looks like it is converting
<mercury_halo> how to install libxpm via cmd?
<Ruum> its not finding the package!!
<b1nd3r> where can I get an original Initrd from lucid? (I can't unpack .deb packages right now...)
<gogeta> deexannihilate: yea should send a tary open command to your cd rom if the buttion isnt working
<gogeta> tray
<Ruum> so can anyone help?
<Sary> Ruum: then install it with in the restricted-extras
<illac> mikebot: nice!
<abhijit> hello!
<illac> mikebot: lets hope it works :D
<RealEyes> should I just format my disk and install win7? I have that ISO
<mikebot> illac: Haha yeah
<Ruum> how do I do that?
<peepingtom> bind3r: you could download an Ubuntu-minimal CD image
<RealEyes> I just built a new PC;
<deexannihilate> gogeta: how the heck do I do that?
<Sary> Ruum: Try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mikebot> illac: Now I just have to figure out what the PS3 likes (in terms of the coding)
<eyes_only> any specific channel rules?
<endeavormac> ok, here's one to figure out. changed around xorg.conf, now macbook won't start up. can't boot off USB, apple firmware says no. can't ESC into grub, doesn't work. I have no CDs. whole thing stalls before login. ideas?
<ibnarrashid> jake642: do you have another cd or usb that's bootable connected to your pc when trying to boot by any chance?
<mikebot> illac: Also, how many frames do you think a 22 minute avi is?
<rww> ubottu: tell eyes_only about guidelines
<ubottu> eyes_only, please see my private message
<gogeta> deexannihilate: it also whont ject if media is mounted right click on it cd icon and slect eject
<RealEyes> Ubuntu is cool but it doesnt seem to read the driver CDs for my motherboard
<peepingtom> b1nd3r:^^
<ubuser> hello
<Seq> Is there a way to have my hard disk assignments (sdX) static based on port? I'm using a port multiplier, so the drive is on e.g. ata7.02
<jake642> ibnarrashid: yeah
<illac> mikebot: a lot, you've got some time ;)
<mikebot> illac: Oh, nvm, it lists the size of the file too
<Sary> ubuser: hello
<mercury_halo> how to install libxpm via cmd?
<mikebot> illac: Do youj think that that command fits with what that forum said about converting to play on PS3?
<jake642> ibnarrashid: I had one cd and one usb (with wubi) in it at the same time.
<ubuser> wondering if someone could help me i have another pc that is not connected to the internet it is running ubuntu 5.10 and i have an avi video file that i was wanting to play i was wondering what files i need to get to watch this video
<eyes_only> rww: thanks dont want to be breaking rules by chatting out of turn or something ;)
<peepingtom> mercury_halo sudo apt-get install libxpm4
<Ruum> Sary, are you giving me the correct command?
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, aren't initrd from livecd different from that after install ?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it isn't even reading that there is a disc in iot
<Sary> Ruum: indeed
<Ruum> I just tried that and its not working.....
<peepingtom> b1nd3r: yes they are
<ibnarrashid> jake642: that could be the problem, a corrupt bootable cd might be trying to start up when you turn on your system, try removing it and trying it again
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, aren't any different from the initrd from livecd that after install ?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: open a termel in your acresyes menu type eject
<mercury_halo> peepingtom: ok i will try that
<illac> mikebot: I'm not sure, it's running it through the default ffmpeg avi encoder
<RealEyes> Sary: I ran the command you posted to install the restricted extras ^_^
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, well, I need one after install =/
<jake642> ibnarrashid: I removed all cds too
<tonysan> I have installed synaptic touchpad utility, I disabled my touchpad, but it will automatically enable itself every once in a while, anyone have a clue?
<illac> mikebot: but I'm not sure what those settings or that codec is or if it meets those requirements
<jake642> ibnarrashid: and the usb..
<ubuser> wondering if someone could help me i have another pc that is not connected to the internet it is running ubuntu 5.10 and i have an avi video file that i was wanting to play i was wondering what files i need to get to watch this video
<peepingtom> b1nd3er: you can open .deb files like a tar.gz I think
<thune3> mandazi: did you try running ./configure ? you may need to install some packages you need for compiling, too. you might try "apt-get build-dep git-core" . Also you might consider just using this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<RealEyes> It's working. Will this allow me to run .exe 's?
<mikebot> illac: Haha OK
<mikebot> illac: Well at least we know it works
<gogeta> deexannihilate: the buttion on my laptops drives does not work it broken and thats how i always open my tray
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, I think I tried that already, without luck, maybe I will try again
<Sary> RealEyes: search for restricted-extras in Ubuntu Software Center
<jake642> ibnarrashid: I was trying to downgrade it from windows vista home to windows xp, before I found out that it wouldn't work.
<deexannihilate> gogeta: what should i specifically type?
<RealEyes> i also need netgear drivers for my wireless usb stick but they only seem to have them for windows???
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, where can I get the .deb ?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: just eject
<gogeta> and hit enter
<peepingtom> b1nd3r: I think it's a linux-image .deb, ill chek
<ubuser> can someone help me please
<Ruum> weird... this box is not liking the sudo command
<deexannihilate> gogeta: then what is this "acresyes menu"
<illac> mikebot: according to this article I'm looking at the CLI default is medium quality which forces x264
<Ruum> wtf?
<RealEyes> Sary: I ran the command in terminal and it's working...
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, it doesn't have initrd, I think its made when installing linux-image
<illac> mikebot: which according to that forum user is the best choice for playing on PS3
<ubuser> !!!!!!!!!!wondering if someone could help me i have another pc that is not connected to the internet it is running ubuntu 5.10 and i have an avi video file that i was wanting to play i was wondering what files i need to get to watch this video
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sary> Ruum:  search for restricted-extras in Ubuntu Software Center
<Ruum> why is it not liking this command?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: to open the termnel so you can type the command
<RealEyes> should I still DL from software center?
<yoga> hay
<mikebot> illac: Oh wonderful, it actually quit at 61mb when the orginal file was 150mb
<Sary> RealEyes: thats good news ;)
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic-pae/filelist
<deexannihilate> gogeta: so I just open the terminal (accessories>terminal) and type eject. forgive my ignorance. :)
<RealEyes> what else do I need to do lol?
<mikebot> illac: Ah it quit early
<gogeta> deexannihilate: yes
<RealEyes> I want to love this OS, I think I already do.
<illac> mikebot: error?
<yoga> ahayayayaya
<RealEyes> I wish it would just load these .exe s Dx
<deexannihilate> gogeta: ok. nothing happened
<stormblast_> hello
<gogeta> deexannihilate: didnt open your cd tray?
<Sary> RealEyes: it can with Wine
<gogeta> deexannihilate: you hit enter lol
<ubuser> I downloaded an avi file but my totem player wont play it, and the computer doesnt have internet how can i get this file to open???? can i just download a video player or do i have to get codec!!?!?!?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: nope. nothing is ever easy for me!
<stormblast_> i have a little doubt about flash
<Sary> RealEyes: serach for wine in Ubuntu Software Center
<stormblast_> anyone can help?
<eyes_only> stormblast: what seems to be your problem?
<mikebot> illac: First it was updating on one line, then it did this: http://pastebin.org/410256
<Robbin> I am sorry to interrupt, that my os can't read the id of my 3g usb modem, could anyone tell me where to look for the answers?
<RealEyes> found it ;)
<ubuser> THXXX
<gogeta> deexannihilate: strange enough being that shoulda opened your tray
<abhijit> after install postgres one click installer my evolution mail cant open. please help. I need my mails ;)
<RealEyes> my terminal says 'resolving downloads.sourceforge.net'
<deexannihilate> gogeta: i'm not that computer illiterate!
<stOrmBlast> what r u talking about eyes_only ?
<ubuser> Oh yeah, Ubuser you can find an easy downloadable file at fiohasfhsduklgjklbndfklghuklsdrffufags
<ubuser> fags
<Sary> RealEyes: Search for PlayOnLinux in the Center ;)
<gogeta> deexannihilate: sounds like the drive froze
<deexannihilate> gogeta: should i try restarting?
<eyes_only> stormblast: whats the problem your having with flash?
<illac> mikebot: hmmm not sure what that means
<RealEyes> All done no errors
<RealEyes> updating config
<jake642> ibnarrashid: I've already tried to restart the computer many times.. but still nothing :(
<RealEyes> setting up blah blah blah
<Sary> You go RealEyes ;)
<stormblast_> <eyes_only> the problem is that it keeps crashing, already tried 3 packages of this and always the same problem, right click and there it goes crashing
<mikebot> illac: Yeah, and I tried the partial file and it said it was corrupted
<illac> mikebot: join #ffmpeg
<gogeta> deexannihilate: yea open the tray before linxu starts
<peepingtom> b1nd3er: yeah I suppose some process wraps all that stuff into the initrd and vmlinuz files, sorry
<stOrmBlast> with flash ?? eyes_only i dont got problems with flash only got a few problems but not with flash but tks for asking :P
<gogeta> deexannihilate: to reconver your cd
<mikebot> illac: I'll do that. thanks for all your help though, I really appreciate it.
<jake642> ibnarrashid: I agree with the corrupt partition, though.. because I didn't use the usb writer to burn the image into wubi >.<
<RealEyes> this play on linux thing will make Starcraft II work? :D
<illac> mikebot: no prob
<Sary> RealEyes: You can play windows games with PlayOnLinux
<illac> mikebot: see you in ffmpeg ;)
<eyes_only> OTHER STORMBLAST stormblast lol
<mikebot> illac: Have a good night (And THANKS!)
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, I don't know if you have a fast link, but can't you upload your initrd.lz to me?
<mikebot> illac: I'm going to go tomorrow
<Aeronius_> how do you restart the x server without shutting down?
<mikebot> illac: Need to hit the sack tonight
<Aeronius_> *anyone*
<illac> mikebot: alright, good luck
<gogeta> Sary: plauonlinux is just a script
<mikebot> illac: Thanks gnight
<RealEyes> wine failed to DL
<gogeta> playonlinux
<stOrmBlast> ohhhh ok np eyes_only
<Aeronius_> *anyone* how do you restart the x server without shutting down?
<peepingtom> b1nd3er: I run amd64 build, what version do you need?
<thune3> Robbin: try "lsusb" command. if modem is showing up as cdrom, you can select eject to get it to show as modem (and install usb-modeswitch to do this automatically)
<jake642> ibnarrashid: and if I click the wubi I downloaded on here it gives me an excpetion processing message 0xc000000013 window that I can't close >.<
<gogeta> Aeronius_: ctrl alt f1 login type sudo service gdm restart
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, well, I will not keep the modules anyway, just want to get the full sctructure and scripts
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, I think it will be usefull
<Aeronius_> gogeta: oh cool thanks!
<slidinghorn> Aeronius_, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<Sary> I'm lloking for the best DVD player in for Ubuntu
<Aeronius_> yeah, not working for me slidinghorn
<gogeta> Aeronius_: they disable that by defult you can do it my way or reenable it
<abhijit> evolution not starting help
<peepingtom> b1nd3er: I have /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/initrd   what version of 1.6.32 do you need?
<Aeronius_> Yeah, I'm gonna try it that way...
<Robbin> thune3 thank you for your advice, but I tried usb_modeswitch already, when I run it, it hints that there is no manufacturer ID and no S/N
<RealEyes> Sary: I try to autorun a CD and it says the autorun is not found
<Aeronius_> why can't I just run it from a sim terminal?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: should I be brave and close it now?!
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, I mean: /boot/initrd.lz
<gogeta> Aeronius_: you can do that to
<tanin> I lost my mic where would i find it?
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, any kernel build will serve
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, I will fit my own kernel inside it =)
<gogeta> Aeronius_: nroamly x is froze and ctrl alt f1 gets you to bash
<Aeronius_> ok, if you don't see me anymore that means it works, so thanks gogeta!!!
<RealEyes> 'cannot find the autorun program
<slidinghorn> Aeronius_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<tanin> inside and pulse won't find it
<RealEyes> whats the fix for that?
<tanin> doesn't see it
<tanin> only with root user
<ibnarrashid> jake642: The wubi installation could be corrupted, but that really shouldn't have any affect on the computer's performance if you didn't go through with any installation
<deexannihilate> gogeta: no sound. dvds just aren't the same!
<thune3> Robbin: it's hard to tell from you description what is going on excactly. I would unpling the modem, plug it in. And then pastebin the last 100 lines of "dmesg" output (or /var/log/syslog). It would tell what is happening to modem.
<gogeta> deexannihilate: lol
<gogeta> deexannihilate: try pluiing your speaker to the headphones jack someone said that works
<Sary> RealEyes: i am googleing about that issue .. dose anyone know about it
<Catwoman> i have a serious problem i hope someone can help me with...i saved an inkscape .svg file in ubuntu 10.04 and now nautilus is not responding...my icons are gone and I cannot access my files in places....ugh
<peepingtom> b1nd3r: I only compile the odd thing, you mean upload a compressed /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic to megaupload or rapidshare     or do you need a different file?
<ibnarrashid> jake642: Sorry, I was away for a minute, didn't see your last message, were you able to get the boot menu?
<illac> Catwoman: try moving the file in command line?
<abhijit> no one knows about it?
<Sary> adhijit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution
<jake642> ibnarrashid: No :(
<deexannihilate> gogeta: negative. :(
<jake642> ibnarrashid: basically nothing lights up.. and the screen is blank, even though I know the monitor works.
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, yes, this will serve, rapidshare, 4shared or megaupload will be fine, can you do that for me? will be very helpfull
<gogeta> deexannihilate: then in the sound settings set the output to headphones
<thune3> Robbin: also, i believe that usb_modeswitch just installs some udev rules to perform the switch automatically when the device is detected. if it is working, it shouldn't require running any commands.
<gogeta> deexannihilate: or line out
<Catwoman> illac: what commands (don't laugh) ;)
<jake642> ibnarrashid: the manufacterer's picture doesn't even show up...
<jake642> ibnarrashid: so there's no bios update screen either.. just nothing :(
<abhijit> Sary, that page donrt cover my issue :(
<illac> Catwoman: where did you save the file?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: I haven't seen a headphone option any where
<Catwoman> illac: tried to save it in my pics folder
<gogeta> should be in output in your sound prefs
<Sary> adhijit: Whats your issue
<jake642> ibnarrashid: but I can tell the computer should be working. because it's see through on the side, and the fans are running and the lights inside the casing are on :/
<Catwoman> illac: now i can't access any files in nautilus
<gogeta> or simple anlong out
<abhijit> Sary, yesterday i selected one theme and after that cariro dock only starts in maintanance mode. actual dock is not running. help!
<abhijit> Sary oh soory thats not my issue wait
<peepingtom> b1nd3er: It'll be 4min, slow DSL here
<illac> Catwoman: mv ~/pics/file.svg somethingelse.nothing
<abhijit> Sary, i yesterday install postgres from one click installer and now my evolution is not starting. please help
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it isn't. another thing I notice is ALS4000 is no longer listed in outputs. Just "Internal Audio Analog"
<abhijit> Sary, ^^ thta is my issue ^^
<illac> Catwoman: nautilus might be trying to read the svg file for preview and crashing?
<jake642> ibnarrashid: but it doesn't even react when I put in a recovery disc..
<Robbin> thune3: thank you, but now I am trying to make the system recognize this device
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, okay, no problem I will gladly wait =) thanks
<Aeronius> gogeta: it worked, what was that command again?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: thats fine\
<Sary> adhijit: i had the same issue with CairoDock , i remove it then installed Awn dock
<gogeta> Aeronius: sudo service gdm restart
<illac> Catwoman: might need to restart Nautilus as well
<Aeronius> thanks, I'll save that...
<illac> Catwoman: sudo killall nautilus
<abhijit> Sary, dock is not my issue. i typed that by mistake. my issue is evolution
<Sary> adhijit: i got your issue
<RealEyes> lol Sary is in-demand ;)
<Catwoman> illac: i'll try that
<ridin> how much ram is nautilus is supposed to use?
<illac> Catwoman: might need to mv or delete the svg file before the restart
<illac> Catwoman: I'm guessing that file is causing the issue
<abhijit> !tab | Sary
<ubottu> Sary: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Catwoman> illac: (nautilus:2935): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<gogeta> deexannihilate: hummm
<Sary> RealEyes: it feels great , i am a newbie , yet i am trying to help ;)
<illac> Catwoman: did you restart it?
<illac> Catwoman: probably didn't return because it was hung
<RealEyes> wine kind-of works
<deexannihilate> gogeta: and don't worry.. the speakers are on.. not muted and the sound is up :)
<Sary> adhijit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8386882
<Catwoman> illac: I am restarting...
<RealEyes> it installed the drivers for my netgear, but it wont let the actual program load
<ekimmargni> Does anyone know what this error from rdiff-backup means? UpdateError var/lib/mysql/binnie-relay-bin.000120 Updated mirror temp file /mnt/backup/full-system/var/lib/mysql/rdiff-backup.tmp.818 does not match source
<RealEyes> i see it for a half second, then it disappears
<deexannihilate> gogeta: i'm googling some more to see if I can find anything we haven't tried
<illac> Catwoman: after you run the kill all try to open a file manager window again
<gogeta> deexannihilate: thats the issue i dont relly see any linux issues with that card
<ibnarrashid> jake642: At this point, I can't really be sure what to do, I would try taking out all devices connected to the pc except the monnitor and trying to boot the cd again, if that doesn't work, you could see to get help via google, this isn't a very uncommon problem, and also try bootable discs with linux on it
<afsuarez> msg nickserv identify 17348311
<gogeta> deexannihilate: its one of those it just works
<gogeta> deexannihilate: like my ac97
<afsuarez> hi
<Sary> RealEyes: any Progress with autorun yet
<abhijit> Sary, yes I have the exact problem. thanks or help :)
<afsuarez> i need suport for installing a printer please
<Catwoman> illac: killed nautilus, restarted...same thing happened no response
<RealEyes> nopes
<RealEyes> i searched a bit but to no avail
<abhijit> !ask | afsuarez
<ubottu> afsuarez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tux_seven> im having problem installing ubuntu
<illac> Catwoman: did you move the file with the mv command I sent?
<Sary> adhijit: np , thanks for pointing that out ;)
<abhijit> !manual | tux_seven
<ubottu> tux_seven: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gogeta> afsuarez: plug it in if supported it should work
<tux_seven> doesnt detect my disk partition
<illac> Catwoman: might need to delete it
<abhijit> Sary, :)
<Catwoman> illac: I know my files are still there...i can access them through inkscape.. :)
<gogeta> afsuarez: many are
<Catwoman> illac: but not nautilus
<deexannihilate> gogeta: what was the command you gave me before to use after an update..
<afsuarez> i have a epson cx3700 and i cant find it with the printer instalation wizard
<illac> Catwoman: right but the svg file is probably crashing Nautilus
<IdleOne> afsuarez: please change your nickserv password
<Sary> RealEyes: Okay , lemme see
<gogeta> deexannihilate: it was in a fourm post
<tux_seven> parted and other tools say that my gpt table is corrupt
<tux_seven> detects all my hd as free space
<sikumbuzo> Hey guys, quick question, whenever I suspend my Ubuntu and then hit the power button to resume, it seems like the computer is resuming but the monitor is never turning back on.  This is forcing me to force a manual shutdown.  Any advice?
<Catwoman> illac: how do i access the file in terminal?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9455609
<tux_seven> i have windows 7
<Sary> RealEyes: Mabye here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/autorun
<illac> Catwoman: well you start in your home folder which is ~
<tux_seven> so its not all free space
<illac> Catwoman: so ~/pics/ gets you into your pics folder
<Catwoman> illac: ok i'll try to find/delete it...be right back
<illac> Catwoman: ~/Pictures/ gets you into pictures
<gogeta> deexannihilate: of xourse plug the speakers back into the speaker port
<illac> Catwoman: so you'll need to go
<illac> Catwoman: cd ~/Pictures/
<illac> Catwoman: the use ls to list files in that directory
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: desktop or Laptop?
<sikumbuzo> Laptop
<tux_seven> help
<illac> Catwoman: once you're in the right place and see the file is there use mv to move it
<gogeta> deexannihilate: ill kill you if there usb speakers and where just using the worng sound card lol
<tux_seven> or do you dont help people with weird errs like mine
<illac> Catwoman: mv yourfile.svg youfile.txt
<deexannihilate> gogeta: They don't plug into the USB.. so I presume not?
<tux_seven> ok
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, laptop
<illac> Catwoman: moving it to another extension like .txt will prevent it from being read as an SVG, that might be anough to get Nautilus to stop choking on it
<gogeta> deexannihilate: lol
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: type of graphics chipset makes a difference, what is it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<illac> Catwoman: if not you might need to delete it
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, ATI Radeon HD 4500
<illac> Catwoman: couple probably also move it to a hidden file so Nautilus will ignore it
<gogeta> deexannihilate: im just wondering if those speakers are not dead
<illac> Catwoman: mv yourfile.svg .yourfile.svg
<Catwoman> illac: i see so to access the pictures folder it would be ls then what
<deexannihilate> gogeta:- I tried headphones and they didn't work either`
<gogeta> deexannihilate: oh
<illac> Catwoman: to get to your pictures folder you'd use
<illac> Catwoman: cd ~/pictures/
<gogeta> deexannihilate: its just odd i see no reports if them not working
<illac> Catwoman: it's case sensitive
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: check the logs, that link I sent you uses a neat hack to log some stuff so you can read it at next boot when your screen works.   Otherwise, SSHing into your computer would work
<illac> Catwoman: so if the directory is Pictures
<deexannihilate> gogeta: when it comes to me.. it isn't odd!
<illac> Catwoman: it's cd ~/Pictures/
<tux_seven> helo
<afsuarez> can anyone help me installing my epson cx3700 printer?
<RealEyes> Sary: I found it I just dont know what to do now lol
<tux_seven> you re losing a potentia user of ubuntu
<LucidGuy> Anyone ever try to create a Debian USB install using the boot.img and mini.iso from the debian site?  Did exactly as instructed yet the installed says no ethernet card was found.  This is a dell mini.  Is it possible that it actually does not know what card I have? using Dell Mini onboard ethernet.  Or am I missing something?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: hua thers linux driver
<tux_seven> lol
<tux_seven> help
<tux_seven> come on , help mr
<matthew_> is it possible to get pusleaudio to default to my usb soundcard whenever I plug it in. I have to select it every time I change anything in PA...like an equalizer setting...I have to back in to PA and select the external adapter
<abhijit> tux_seven, meanwhile look into forums
<tux_seven> ok
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo:  also: pressing alt+sysRQ (aka printscreen)   + R, E, I, S, U, B in sequence is better than just holding the powe button, it makes sure all writes to hard disk finish
<RealEyes> Sary: NVM, I'm doing it! ;D
<gogeta> deexannihilate: thats wired its the same chipset as my card ac97
<illac> Catwoman: once you're in the folder, "ls" will show you files in that directory
<sikumbuzo> wow
<illac> Catwoman: confirm the file you're looking for is there
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, never knew that
<jake642> ibnarrashid: *nods* I just needed to know that it wasn't the wubi usb that broke it..
<Sary> RealEyes: where did you found it , please show me & thanks for pointing it out ;)
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, ok, i am going to attempt a trace and hop back on in a few
<abhijit> tux_seven, and retype your question in one line with details.
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: making it more likely that you'll have logs written to disk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_request   i'm not very competent, someone somewhere should help you though
<Sary> RealEyes: Alright , good luck ;)
<RealEyes> Testing
<RealEyes> You can test this patch by following the following steps to download and install the patch:
<RealEyes>     *
<RealEyes>       Download and install:
<FloodBot2> RealEyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Catwoman> illac: keeps saying cannot access no file or directory
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, thanks
<RealEyes> sorry xD
<tux_seven> how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition
<illac> Catwoman: check your IM
<gogeta> deexannihilate: try this in aa term
<Sary> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gogeta> deexannihilate: alsiamixer
<jake642> ibnarrashid: one more question... if I use a usb .. and try to make that bootable with the linux os in it.. do you think that might work?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: make shure knothing is muted
<deexannihilate> gogeta: did you mean alsamixer
<jake642> ibnarrashid: a bootable usb?
<tux_seven> how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7
<gogeta> deexannihilate: yea
<peepingtom> oops sikumbuzo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key     but yeah, good luck!
<piotr_> how to run 5..1 Speakers ?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: I actually just finished doing that :)
<ibnarrashid> jake642: Bootable USB or CD, either should do the same thing, CDs are easier to make than USBs
<tux_seven> when i  try to partition manually using parted it says my gpt table is corrupy
<peepingtom> piotr: depends on your sound card
<peepingtom> piotr: what brand?
<tux_seven> im using unetbootin
<jake642> ibnarrashid: ok
<RealEyes> its not working
<tux_seven> Kubuntu AMD 64 10.04
<piotr_> Its Realterk Alc662
<gogeta> deexannihilate: its such a old card to it relly should just work
<tux_seven> booting from a usb memory
<deexannihilate> gogeta: haha it's an upgrade from the last card I had that refused to work with 9.04
<jake642> ibnarrashid: ty for the advice ^^
<gogeta> deexannihilate: it worked in 9.04
<ibnarrashid> jake642: no problem, here to help
<peepingtom> piotr_: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/pio
<tux_seven> booting with nouveau.modeset="0" otherwise the screen does not work
<TrentonAdams> ahhhh, help, I need to install svk. How do I do that?
<tux_seven> ATAPI Hd
<tux_seven> do you need more details
<peepingtom> piotr_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<RealEyes> Sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466785/plain/
<deexannihilate> gogeta: that's why I switched I had an older audigy sound blaster that refused to work so I switched it out for this one.
<peepingtom> piotr: do you see only stero then? pulseaudio maybe uses stero only be default, I know no more good luck
<RealEyes> Sary: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/123313
<peepingtom> I hate underscore names :(
<piotr_> ok i check it
<gogeta> deexannihilate: try modprobe soundcore
<RealEyes> I cant find the patch on that page, how to DownLoad??
<peepingtom> TrentonAdams: SVN? sudo apt-get install subversion
<deexannihilate> gogeta: is it  a drive?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: i think this is a permisison issue not a driver one
<spydee32> hi, im still having trouble doing dualboot install of ubuntu+windows, i have a brand new hp pavilion with a bunch of recovery partitions that i believe is preventing the "automatic partitioning" option from showing up.
<gogeta> deexannihilate: you do this from a term
<gogeta> deexannihilate: sudo modproble soundcore
<gogeta> deexannihilate: oh yea i goot the issue
<gogeta> deexannihilate: i think it forgot to add you to sound
<tux_seven> cat yourattention > /home/tux_seven
<RealEyes> Unable to find a source package for gnome-volume-manager ??
<tux_seven> please help
<TrentonAdams> peepingtom: I need svk
<deexannihilate> gogeta: ok. I ran it
<gogeta> deexannihilate: any sound
<deexannihilate> gogeta: no
<spydee32>  hi, im still having trouble doing dualboot install of ubuntu+windows, i have a brand new hp pavilion with a bunch of recovery partitions that i believe is preventing the "automatic partitioning" option from showing up.
<gogeta> deexannihilate: go to system admin and users and groups
<gogeta> deexannihilate: slect your account and hit manage groups do you see audio in the list
<peepingtom> spydee32: you have't installed because you aren't comfortable with manual partitioning, or the GRUB bootloader didn't install (ie. you cant pick an OS at boot)
<peepingtom> ?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it is listed there. I clicked on properties and this account wasn't click. I clicked it and still nothing.
<peepingtom> spydee32: manual partitioning from the Ubuntu LiveCD installer is easy, you could do it
<uRock> WHen changing directories in terminal, how do I change to a folder that has spaces in it? such as cd ~/Desktop/here we go ?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: man not a eror there
<gogeta> deexannihilate: well lets try one last thing
<peepingtom> uRock: backslashes are used around the spaces
<spydee32> peepingtom: i tried doing this but im having problems resizing my windows 7 partition
<gogeta> deexannihilate: in your term sudo and your audio app
<IdleOne> uRock: ~/Desktop/here\ we\ go
<gogeta> deexannihilate: if you hear sound then we knoe its a permission issue
<tux_seven> keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<tux_seven> ooops
<tux_seven> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<uRock> peepingtom, & IdleOne, thanx
<abhijit> !patience | tux_seven
<ubottu> tux_seven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<deexannihilate> gogeta: sudo and what?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: whatever you use to play a sound
<namaste> tux_seven, whats your problem
<mercury_halo> will having mysql installed slow system performance
<deexannihilate> gogeta: vlc?
<gogeta> deexannihilate: ok sudo vlc
<RealEyes> brb
<AnonBoots> I need assistance, when someone is available.
<namaste> could this be betteR?
<tux_seven> how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7
<spydee32> i tried using windows 7 and gparted to shrink the windows partition leaving an empty partition. installer does not show "use largest continous free space" in either scenario. this is what ive usually done. there is no "automatic resizing" and im having problems with "manual partitioning"
<Sary> RealEyes:Wait , what patch  ..
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it says it isn't supposed to be run by root
<tux_seven> when i  try to partition manually using parted it says my gpt table is corrupy
<tux_seven> corrupt
<gogeta> deexannihilate: i knoe but its just a test
<tux_seven> nmaste: how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7 [23:13] <AnonBoots> I need
<deexannihilate> gogeta: i'm not telling you no.. it is!
<peepingtom> spydee: you need to create an ext4 partitoon for installin Ubuntu, and a Swap partition for when ram runs out and a place to dump ram when it hibernates
<[thor]> AnonBoots: just ask your question in the channel with as much detail as possible, and someone will try to help if they are able
<gogeta> deexannihilate: the use someting else
<tux_seven> nmaste: when i  try to partition manually using parted it says my gpt table is corrupt
<Taev> Im having a problem, whenever IM watching a video, no matter the player say VLC or Gxine, if another application plays a sound, then the movie loses audio
<deexannihilate> gogeta: i'll paste the output.. one sec
<gogeta> deexannihilate: i knoe what it said
<peepingtom> spydee32: your Swap should be slightly more than double the size of your ram, generally
<spydee32> peepingtom: hmm ive read about this i just don't know how to adjust the windows partition to create these linux partitions
<gogeta> deexannihilate: use another app
<deexannihilate> gogeta: betcha don't!
<undecim> Is there a command I can use to determine the active user? (I.e. the user logged into the current console, or into GDM)
<deexannihilate> gogeta: http://pastebin.com/aK304NBY
<blitzo> how do execute a desktop application with root privs?  do i have to setuid it?
<musician_> hello
<mercury_halo> Will mysql slow system performance?
<undecim> blitzo: press alt+f2 and type "gksu application"
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it said to try sudo vlc-wrapper
<tux_seven>  how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7 [23:13] <AnonBoots> I need
<gogeta> deexannihilate: maybe youe files just not working
<musician_> ---> does anyone use autokey?
<undecim> mercury_halo: Unless it's being used constantly and heavily, it shouldn't
<deexannihilate> gogeta: file as in vlc?
<JoeSomebody> hi, is there a way to get the buttons back on the right corner of windows?
<peepingtom> spydee32: there are normally "sliders" on the graph showing the sizes of the partitions, this doesn't exist for you?
<blitzo> undecim how do i know the command name?
<tux_seven> when i  try to partition manually using parted it says my gpt table is corrupy
<dsfwea23> can anyone help me with a digital tablet, waltop?  I've followed the wizardpen guide, didn't work well, I tried using just evdev, doesn't function. (tracking stops and goes, pressure doesn't work)  It worked great in 9.04 but broke in 9.10, I've filed bugs but some putz closed it because it wasn't the current version of ubuntu.  And a year later now using 10.04 I still can't use my tablet. >:(
<gogeta> deexannihilate: file as in text audio
<_jesse_> undecim: echo $USER
<undecim> blitzo: What application do you need to run with root privs?
<tux_seven>  how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7 [23:13] <AnonBoots> I need
<mercury_halo> undecim: ok
<gogeta> deexannihilate: have you tryed a youtube video in firefox
<bobertdos> When it comes to SSH keys, should the ones stored in authorized_keys take precedence over the host key?
<tux_seven>  how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7
<[thor]> undecim: doesn't the terminal append your username to the displayed path?
<blitzo> undecim it is supposed to tell me the hardware installed
<tux_seven> when i  try to partition manually using parted it says my gpt table is corrupy
<deexannihilate> gogeta: yes and nothing
<spydee32> peepingtom: nope, i think its because i have an hp computer that has 3 other "recovery" partitions that came with it
<peepingtom> spydee32: I'm installing the Ubiquity install wizard now, havent seen it in a couple years, i'll let you know what I see
<gogeta> deexannihilate: try sudo firefox and a youtube video
<undecim> _jesse_: That will be the user running the script. The script will be run as root, but I want to sudo as whichever using is using the computer at the time.
<peepingtom> should be a few min
<spydee32> peepingtom: oh ok thanks
<tux_seven>  how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7
<gogeta> deexannihilate: one with audio of course
<tux_seven> when i  try to partition manually using parted it says my gpt table is corrupy
<blitzo> undecim it is the hardware lister
<gogeta> deexannihilate: thers no reasion that card should not be working
<Taev> Anyone? no one has any suggestions? Anytime I play a video with whatever player, if another application plays a sound I lose the audio to my video
<Taev> and must restart the damn video
<gogeta> deexannihilate: so it may be a permission error
<undecim> blitzo: You mean System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<peepingtom> Taev: did you uninstall pulseaudio by mistake?
<ridin> how much ram should nautilus should be using
<gogeta> deexannihilate: so if you hear sound as root we knoe what to fix
<JoeSomebody> anyone, is there a way to get the buttons back on the right corner of windows?
<deexannihilate> gogeta: it isn't playing
<tux_seven>  how i can get ubuntu to dtect correctly my disk and its partition . when i try to install it show my hd as only free space, but i have  windows 7
<tux_seven> when i  try to partition manually using parted it says my gpt table is corrupy
<blitzo> undecim i installed it from the ubuntu software center
<Sary> tux_seven: Boot from the ubuntu CD, run gparted and create a new partition table, then create the partitions in gparted or allow the installer to do so
<gogeta> deexannihilate: no sound?
<undecim> blitzo: 1 sec, let me look it up
<Taev> let me double check, but i dont believe so
<tux_seven> Kubuntu
<deexannihilate> gogeta: no
<tux_seven> no gparted
<Taev> nope pulseaudio is installed
<SpyderBite> deexannihilate, you talking about the min, max, close buttons?
<Sary> tux_seven: you can install it
<JoeSomebody> SpyderBite i am :)
<Sary> tux_seven: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tux_seven> it show my 160 gb hd as free space
<deexannihilate> spyderbite: no my sound card refuses to work
<undecim> blitzo: I think it would be "lshw-gtk"
<Taev> its getting to be really annoying, everytime AIM makes a sound I lose audio, I play solitaire and it makes a sound, I lose audio on my video
<tux_seven> if i install that will delete windows
<peepingtom> Taev: I'm of no help, try making a new user account and see if it happens to it too. If it doesn't, theres someting misconfigured in your account and you could just wipe out those settings files
<Sary> tux_seven: where dose it shows that , in windows i guess !
<SpyderBite> whoops.. meant, JoeSomebody.. sorry, deexannihilate
<ridin> how much ram should nautilus should be using?
<blitzo> undecim i try that
<_jesse_> undecim: hmm true, well 'users' will give you all currently logged in users, but shouldn't the user just be running your program as sudo if it needs it?
<tux_seven> no
<dsfwea23> JoeSomebody, gconf-editor, go into metacity, look for button string, change it to something like icon:minimize,maximize,close
<Taev> I will try that, but does anyone else have any suggestions before I do?
<tux_seven> in kubuntu installer
<SpyderBite> JoeSomebody, you have to play with the themes... there's a walk through somewhere on the FAQ section of the Ubuntu forums.
<Sary> tux_seven: in the Live-Cd , right
<gogeta> deexannihilate: lets try sudo modprobe snd-als4000
<blitzo> undecim that's right but isn't there an easier way?  i'll never remember that
<tux_seven> yes
<Taev> ok created the account, brb
<SpyderBite> JoeSomebody, But I'm getting used to the left side since the dev teams are planning something special for the right side in future releases.
<tux_seven> my entire hd is shown as free space
<undecim> _jesse_: It's going to be a script that will be run from gizmod. When the "play" button is pressed, I want to play/pause Rhythmbox, even if the screen saver is up. The only problem is that I would need to run rhythmbox as that user to control it
<aaron_> Hello!everyone
<tiago> hello
<tux_seven> and i  have w7
<tiago> nothing to do ,  crap
<undecim> blitzo: Not that I know of.
<aaron_> are there anybody chinese?
<_jesse_> undecim: ah gotcha, I'm not sure then
<_jesse_> !ch | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<deexannihilate> gogeta: no sound
<aaron_> Oh,yes I am a Chinese
<gogeta> deexannihilate: no not found error
<Viking667> hey ho. Anyone here got mplayer working with dvdnav: links? Mine comes back to me and says: No stream to handle url dvdnav://
<happyaron> aaron_: hey
<tiago> brazilians?
<happyaron> aaron_: I am
<deexannihilate> gogeta: no. it just opened a new line
<gogeta> deexannihilate: sees card drivers loaded no sound
<peepingtom> spydee32: "Install them side by side, choosing them each....." is the default option in the installer, is it greyed out? Because that bottom graph has a slider still....but maybe because you have some tiny recovery partitions, the slider is placed on the wrong partiton
<aaron_> realy?
<|littlebear|> aaron_: me too
<happyaron> aaron_: real
<happyaron> :)
<peepingtom> spydee32: sure there's no slider? It's grey and it doesn't stand out well enough
<aaron_> haha! That's nice
<Taev> ok i logged in another account and I get the same problem
<Taev> except this time i got an error message
<aaron_> pinyin:   Da jia hao!
<gogeta> deexannihilate: lets try kikcing it into a old school mode
<Taev> but it was too fast to read
<Taev> im looking for the log file in /var now
<gogeta> deexannihilate: sudo modprobe sb
<Sary> tux_seven:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2210436
<gogeta> deexannihilate: soundblaster mode
<_jesse_> !zh | aaron_
<deexannihilate> gogeta: error inserting sb
<ubottu> aaron_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<happyaron> aaron_: suggest you go to #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw to ask for help
<peepingtom> Taev: run you video player from a terminal and see what it spits out. mPlayer would be best, it gives lots of output
<dodger> is there a equivalent of reason/cubase in ubuntu's pkgs?
<tux_seven> ill try later
<gogeta> deexannihilate: guess its not that old school
<tux_seven> must sleep
<tux_seven> thans for all
<spydee32> i only have 2 options to select: "erase hard disk..." and "advanced..."
<tiago> hey , I've forggoten , someone knows  , how to know the kernel version on the shell?
<Taev> is there a log viewing program installed as a defaultwith gnome/
<dodger> uname -a
<Sary> tux_seven: good luck & you're most welcome here
<DouglasK> Quick question:  I'm working on configuring some of the "media" keys on a Logitech keyboard.  xbindkeys-config and "Keyboard Shortcuts" under preferences don't register some of the keys.  Are there any tools to create a new Keyboard Model?  (as seen under System, Preferences, Keyboard Preferences, Keyboard Model)
<dodger> tiago: uname -a
<Taev> nm
<Taev> using kysystemlog
<peepingtom> dodger: not really, there's ardour but it's pretty intense. Hydrogen is a drum machine
<spydee32> peepingtom: ive installed ubuntu on 2 other HP's before and theyve all had this problem im guessing its the numerous partitions HP comes with messes with the autopartitioner.
<fearful> Does anyone know why flash says "an error has occurred please try again later" with amd64?
<tiago> thanks
<spydee32> peepingtom: normally what ive done is to shrink my windows 7 partition using a windows program, this leaves unallocated partition, and i get a selection in ubuntu installer: "install on largest continous free space" im not getting it here
<[thor]> dodger: the closes you are gonna get is LMMS
<Taev> hmmm there is an entry that corresponds with the time, Process Pulse audio, "ratelimit.c 235 events suppressed"
<peepingtom> spydee32: yeah I understand, I guess you'll have to create you own partitions in that free space and then set the ext4 partiton to mount at "/" and swap is swap
<dodger> hrm ok i'll have to check that out
<spydee32> peepingtom: ive tried to shrink windows partition using gparted as well. ive tried to do advanced partitioning on this empty partition also but it reads "unusable." neither gparted or the ubuntu installer can format the partition into ext4 or even modify it in anyway
<[thor]> dodger: it looks more like FLStudio than reason/cubase, but it has support for automation, step and playlist sequencing, and vst
<fearful> Does anyone know why flash says "an error has occurred please try again later" with amd64?
<Sary> spydee32:  that choice will take the free unllocated space for the new Ubuntu
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, hey, did the file finish uploading?
<dodger> [thor]: is there anything like traktor (something to dj with?)
<peepingtom> b1nd3er: yeah I sent you a /msg msg, ill send it again
<[thor]> dodger: the other great benefit is that it supports the JACK audio system for wiring unrelated apps together
<Taev> ok i launched it from terminal, and it didn't give any error, but when i started the video I got "[0x8948640] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called"
<dodger> ah nice.
<peepingtom> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6LG53I9Y
<Taev> [0xb290df68] pulse audio output: No. of Audio Channels: 2
<Taev> and then nothing after i played a sound, the sound to the video died
<tiago> hey guys , i'm using a 32bits linux os ,  but my cpu can work with it , and i've got to 2gb os ram ,  would be my noteboot working good with a 64?
<[thor]> dodger: i'm not sure about a native alternative, but i run Serato Scratch Live in wine.
<spydee32> sary: i want to do this, but im not getting this choice in this particular install on my brand new hp
<dodger> ha, i was going to mentoin serato. it works then, cool :-)
<Sary> spydee32: okay , try this http://www.hackourlives.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<dodger> hrm i guess i should try ableton live then if serrato works...
<gogeta> deexannihilate: humm there was a update for your driver in 2.6.32 i wonder if they broke something
<Taev> so what do you think the problem is? it persists on 2 different user accounts
<peepingtom> spydee32: you can try using gparted on the LiveCD instead of the Ubuntu installer, it's more useful and has more options.
<peepingtom> spydee32: it's called "partition" something and it's under applications -> administration
<Sary> peepingtom: thats right ;)
<tiago> i've to 2gb ram , would my pc  working good with ubuntu 64bits?
<peepingtom> spydee32: erm I mean "administration" ;)
<Sary> tiago: Why not ;)
<gogeta> tiago: 64bit is a prosser mode
<tiago> I'll install then
<spydee32> peepingtom: yep ive tried this ill try it again
<Sary> spydee32: http://www.hackourlives.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<gogeta> tiago: supposted to multitask better
<peepingtom> spydee32: if it's unusable it should look yellow or stripy or something in gparted, and you'll have the option to delete it I think
<tiago> yeap , but i'm afraid if I need more memory to run 100%
<[thor]> dodger: i have tried FLStudio, ScratchLive, and Absynth with wine. With the exception of the Absynth, i have had no real issues with the audio output. The only issues that arise are those to do with latency and live performance.
<Sary> tiago: Good luck with that ;)
<fearful> Does anyone know why flash says "an error has occurred please try again later" with amd64?
<Viking667> heh. don't we always.
<redvil> hey guys..can someone pls direct me to a link that shows how to fresh re-install ubuntu while keeping all of my settings (apps) from the previous one..
<tiago> coz i've read that it's recommeded 4 gb hehehe
<spydee32> sary: im reading it and im going to try it right now again
<tiago> but I'll try
<Taev> everytime it happens i get "pulseaudio[1919]: ratelimit.c: 4 events suppressed" in the syslog
<Taev> it occurs on separate accounts, and yes i have pulseaudio installed
<spydee32> peepingtom: it comes out as unallocated space in gparted, in ubuntu installer it says "unusable" in manual partitioning
<gogeta> redvil: if you didnt partation a /home you cant do a frh wile retaning eveything in home
<Taev> some one, anyone? Im getting really desperate for some help here.
<b1nd3r> peepingtom, sorry, but I'm not receiveing your message
<peepingtom> b1nd3r: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6LG53I9Y
<peepingtom> b1nd3r http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6LG53I9Y   see this?
<Taev>  pulseaudio[1919]: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<Taev> pulseaudio[1919]: alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<redvil> gogeta: what do u mean? so i'll just reinstall ubuntu again without performing any backup? im not really clear with this one
<Taev> thats in the user.log
<Taev> at the same time as the event
<Sary> spydee32: Good luck with that
<Taev> tons of different ulseaudio[1919]: ratelimit.c: 22 events suppressed
<spydee32> sary: thanks i really want ubuntu on my laptop hopefully that battery life isnt too bad either
<gogeta> redvil: well you can always backup before but if you dont have a /home partation everything gets deleted
<peepingtom> taev: you should try the ubuntu audio developers ppa, 1 sc ill link
<sadklkl> my titlebars went away on ubutnu 10.04 with nvidia drivers and extra visual effects turned on
<peepingtom> Taev: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa    and then install the alsa modules for your kernel
<DouglasK> What tool does one use to see the raw output from the keyboard?
<redvil> gogeta: as of the moment ubuntu is the only OS in my  pc...no partition whatsoever..
<Sary> spydee32: Ubuntu rooks ;)
<peepingtom> Taev: It's a newer version of alsa
<gogeta> redvil: then back up any media you wanna keep
<gogeta> redvil: ot just do a upgrade
<gogeta> or
<redvil> gogeta: coz wat im trying to do is to install some other distros straight to my pc (not running it on liveCD)..but im planning to re-install ubuntu lucid again later
<gogeta> redvil: a /hp,me partation can run across all distros
<redvil> gogeta: i just want to be able to retain my settings and apps instead of installing them one by one again
<gogeta> redvil: /home
<Sary> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) Alpha-2 has been released .. isn't that amazing ;)
<Guest36262> hola
<gogeta> redvil: well linux can work pretty cross platform but not like that
<peepingtom> redevil: it's easy, you can just rename /home to like /homebackup
<RealEyes> alright, im back
<peepingtom> redevil: delete everything else
<RealEyes> I still cant get this autorun thing working
<peepingtom> redevil: and install Ubuntu again, just don't format
<Sary> RealEyes: WB
<redvil> so just backup my /home then reinstall the new distro on top of ubuntu
<Taev> ok i added ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa to my software sources
<`Assassin> Can somebody paste in a pm the default repositories that come with Ubuntu Lucid?
<Taev> now what? how do i download the new alsa modules?
<gogeta> redvil: you cant retain your apps just your downloads
<peepingtom> redevil: yes but you dont even need to move it off disk if you dont want, its faster
<RealEyes> Sary: Did you check those links I posted to you?
<RealEyes> Thats as far as I got with autorun.
<RealEyes> Supposedly there was a bug made or a fix for a bug? I just cant see where to DL it.
<Sary> RealEyes: no ,
<peepingtom> Taev: open synaptic, search for alsa-driver-modules    install the latest (not the backports) and then restart your computer
<Taev> ok in synaptic there a bunch of new files, linux-alsa-driver-modules
<Taev> how do i see which kernel im running?
<redvil> ???
<Taev> so i get the correct module
<peepingtom> Taev: actually install the 2.6.32-23 one
<sikumbuzo> Hi guys, I just completed a suspend debug by following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend .  Not sure what to do next.  I have the dmesg.txt file open.
<redvil> sorry..still having trouble grasping the concept..im still finding my way around linux
<peepingtom> Taev: Yes, the one ending in -24 is newer than your kernel so don't install it
<Taev> not 32-24?
<Taev> ok
<RealEyes> Sary: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/123313
<redvil> just started using ubuntu about 2mos ago
<Taev> i have the PAE kernel
<peepingtom> redevil: you just want to reinstall right?
<Taev> should i get 32-23-pae ?
<Sary> redvil: How things going for you ;)
<Taev> ok installing.
<redvil> peepingtom: i want to get rid of ubuntu at the moment and try other distros
<Sary> RealEyes: Okay , lemme look at it
<peepingtom> Taev: yes, I forgot about pae
<RealEyes> BRB again lol
<redvil> but i want to keep my settings and apps when i decide to re-install it again at a later date
<Taev> i dont have to reboot do I/
<peepingtom> redevil: ok you can just boot to another liveCD and rename /home to something else, then don't format
<peepingtom> redevil: oh apps too?
<redvil> sary: still getting use to it i guess
<peepingtom> redevil: then boot to a livecd and put everything in "/" into a folder
<Taev> I have no sound what so ever now
<redvil> peepingtom: yep..i installed several apps in ubuntu and i dont want to re-install them again when i re-install ubuntu..is there a way around this?
<Taev> well this is great, at least before I had sound
<peepingtom> Taev: hooray! I guess you have some serious driver issues. You should probably file a bug report. uninstalling those modules will revert
<sadklkl> is there a good way to search through text files (.doc, .docx. open office formats) recursively in my Documents folder?  i.e. search by file contents, not just file name?
<RealEyes> ugh, back again
<peepingtom> redevil: as I said, boot to a LiveCD, navigate to /   (like C:/ on windows), make a folder called UBUNTUBACKUP111  and move everything into it
<redvil> peepingtom: im having some problems with ubuntu at the moment...monitor seems to shut down once in a while if im not using it for like 5 mins
<Taev> ok ive got sound back
<peepingtom> redevil: then when you install a new distro, DO NOT FORMAT
<Taev> thats your advice?
<Taev> file a bug report and just live with it?
<Sary> redvil: as i remember , there is way using a text file and running a command to install all your apps again
<peepingtom> Taev: or learn to write drivers, yep
<peepingtom> Taev: umm wait
<peepingtom> Taev: did it work like this on the LiveCD or is this a new development?
<redvil> ok..i'll try those suggestions guys..thanks
<peepingtom> Taev: if it used to work, you can probably fix it. if it's a driver bug, file a very detailed report and maybe someone will fix it
<spydee32> sary: arrgggg.. i followed directions step by step and instead of free space the new partition is titled "unusable"
<redvil> peepingtom: any suggestions as to wat other distros behave closely to ubuntu?
<peepingtom> redevil: Debian o O Ubuntu is based on it
<Taev> alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<peepingtom> !bugreport
<Taev> its been doing this for awhile
<redvil> peepingtom: i'll try to download debian and give it a try
<peepingtom> :(
<Taev> i just haven't really addressed it until now
<Sary> spydee32: Can you make it usable again !
<peepingtom> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RealEyes> I'm starting to hate ubuntu
<peepingtom> damn bot.
<spydee32> sary: i dont know how to do that... i was hoping it was usable already!
<RealEyes> No autorun, it wont load my NetGear wireless assistant -.-;
<peepingtom> spydee: format the unusable space in gparted?
<Sary> RealEyes: that fast !
<Taev> When i try ubuntu-bug alsa it says alsa does not exist
<redvil> see u later guys..thanks for the assistance
<Taev> even ubuntu-bug ALSA
<spydee32> peepingtom: the format option is grayed out, i can't do that
<RealEyes> It's pissing me off, I wouldnt have these problems with win7
<RealEyes> things like wireless USB drives and autorun should be Easy
<spydee32> sary: on your guide it shows one of the options as "use continuous free space" available. i didnt even have that as an option.
<RealEyes> I mean, this is just ridiculous
<eyes_only> realeyes: netgear wireless assistant isnt needed
<RealEyes> Sary: did you get anything from that link I sent?
<[thor]> RealEyes: hrmph.. my cheapo noname wireless usb device worked out of the box
<Grayhane> each time i try to run Google Maps , the system locks up. The system monitor shows 100% on both processors at the time.
<Taev> damn it i can't even file a useless bug report
<peepingtom> spydee32: you cant format a drive if it's mounted of course, but it really wasnt possible to format using gparted? if not, the installer certainly wont work. then your partitoon tables are mesed up
<[thor]> no apps or drivers needed
<Taev> seriously, thats it? just wait until they make a new alsa driver?
<spydee32> would it be that im trying to install 32 bit ubuntu even though the machine has 64 bit windows. or that im trying to install using a usb thumb stick? i don't see how though since ive installed all my ubuntus using a thumb drive
<RealEyes> eyes_only: It's not recognizing it
<Sary> RealEyes: there is no patch there to DL
<peepingtom> spydee32: no
<spydee32> peepingtom: it can't be mounted im running the gparted off the thumb drive
<RealEyes> yeah! no patch
<RealEyes> idk what to do
<RealEyes> I need this autorun to work
<piotr_> i got problem i tryed to configure and edited files wanted to make my seakers 5,1 and after restart i got no sound
<RealEyes> I'm probably going to format my drive and install the win7 iso lol
<RealEyes> I cant think of anything else
<rkavalap> Hi guys, quick question, gnome mounts cd's automatically, with this I am not able to run dd to make a copy of it. Is there a way I can switch of that feature ?
<RealEyes> all my hardware CDs say win7* on them
<Sary> RealEyes:  that is lame ;)
<spydee32> peepingtom: hmm i just opened the laptop from the box a couple hours ago i wonder why the partitions are messed up
<RealEyes> ubuntu will NOT read them
<RealEyes> even with wine
<Zelozelos> rkavalap, cant u just unmount the disk?
<spydee32> peepingtom: i think my last ditch option is a clean install of windows 7 if i can find an install cd which will delete all the recovery partitions
<peepingtom> spydee32: additionally the installer would tell you if non-installer-running partitons were mounted
<Sary> RealEyes: My Ubuntu can read my CD-DVDs
<RealEyes> that say win7 on them? lol
<sikumbuzo> Hi guys, I just completed a suspend debug by following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend .  Not sure what to do next.  I have the dmesg.txt file open.
<RealEyes> what do you have installed on your ubuntu?
<peepingtom> spydee32: take good care of the disc then, mine didn't burn properly (and I knew 5sec later) and now i'm screwed
<[thor]> LOL
<peepingtom> spydee32: also you could image your drive and burn that to a DVD
<Sary> Yes , i have dual boot with windows 7
<[thor]> sorry.. i know that is frowned upon, but i really did crack up
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: paste here, its your lifeline http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rkavalap> Zelozelos: I tried that, for some reason dd was not working. I could not figure out if there was something else accessing it
<peepingtom> windows 7 is not horrible
<Sary> RealEyes:  i have allot installed in Ubuntu 10.04
<[thor]> RealEyes: after installing ubuntu, i haven't installed _any_ windows applications. I have found native alternatives for everything i do.
<spydee32> peepingtom: you messed up a windows 7 clean install? what were the consequences? i really have nothing on this brand new laptop, i just want ubuntu to run on it
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/466795/
<RealEyes> [thor] can you run starcraft II? lol
<[thor]> RealEyes: why would i want to?!
<peepingtom> spydee32: it only let me burn 1 copy of the disc, my DVD drive was garbage, I was screwed. when I cal in the warranty i'll haggle for a free instal disc from lenovo
<RealEyes> no reason, I suppose hah!
<fearful> Has anyone found a work around from having to boot acpi=off with amd64 ubuntu 10.04?
<[thor]> RealEyes: i'm sure wine is working on SCII
<sikumbuzo> Granted I don't really know what I'm doing.  It appears from [ http://paste.ubuntu.com/466795/ ] that the problem is not being logged.  Someone smarter than me could verify this.
<peepingtom> fearful: really depends on your specific driver problem
<Redcl0ud> or it will soon
<[thor]> RealEyes: if it isn't already supported, they are working their collective arses off to do so.
<fearful> peepingtom, it seems to be an issue with the Toshiba Satellite L500 series.
<getmizanur> can someone help with remote accessing ubuntu from windows using ssh
<getmizanur> i'm having trouble with this simple issue.
<peepingtom> sikumbozo: when it resumes, try pressing alt+sysRQ+K and see if your screen works when xorg restarts
<illac> getmizanur: putty
<illac> getmizanur: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<[thor]> RealEyes: i would suggest browsing the synaptic package manager for applications that do the every day tasks you require, and go to your windows applications only when there is no other choice. Part of the move to a new operating system is getting used to the tools at your disposal.
<illac> getmizanur: you can use that to connect via ssh from windows
<Redcl0ud> is there any programs for ubuntu out there that makes it easier to type out statistical equations of any kind?
<peepingtom> Redcl0ud  R maybe
<peepingtom> http://www.r-project.org/
<Taev> well I filed the bug report
<getmizanur> i have installed ssh on ubuntu and have not done anything else to it. i expected to be able to connect to it using putty however it hangs after entering password
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, I don't understand.  I don't know what xorg is and my screen has been working fine.
<Taev> as useless as that will be.
<Taev> so thats it then? just sit back and be annoyed to death until they make a new alsa module? or pulse audio?
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, sorry I misunderstood.  I htought you meant after *reboot* not *resume*
<sikumbuzo> lazy reading
<sikumbuzo> I will try that
<peepingtom> :|
<Taev>  card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]
<Taev> does that make sense to you guys?
<Taev> I do have onboard audio, but its disabled in the BIOS in favor of my Audigy2
<peepingtom> Taev: audigy sucks
<peepingtom> Taev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<peepingtom> Taev: creative are evil with their drivers
<Taev> I seem to have 2 audio devices listed under lspci
<fearful> peepingtom, any ideas?
<Taev> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<Taev> and 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<getmizanur> remote access with ssh, can anyone help?
<peepingtom> fearful: not really my thing, your disable ACPI because something is broken, and you need to do the investigating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<_jesse_> getmizanur: are you trying to connect over LAN?
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, Ha.  Okay, so Alt+ SysReq+k (which I guesses reboots xorg) got me back to the login screen and I was able to log back in.  However, all of my programs had been closed.
<KB1JWQ> getmizanur: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ShifftyOneJr> Is there where I can get help with Pidgin messenger?
<getmizanur> @_jesse_ yes
<intangir> how do i restore the ctrl-alt-backspace restarting gdm/gnome functionality?
<_jesse_> getmizanur: try KB1JWQ's suggestion, I thnk by default only ssh client is installed
<ShifftyOneJr> I would like to know if I can increase the text that appears in the messages I recieve.
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: yes that command kills everything on VT7. this problem of yours is related to your GPU, I think you'll have to do some googling or file a bug report at launchpad
<getmizanur> @KB1JWQ i have installed openssh-server as well
<fearful> peepingtom, thanks anyway for the link
<KB1JWQ> !dontzap | intangir
<ubottu> intangir: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<KB1JWQ> getmizanur: Is it running?
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, what is VT7?
<getmizanur> @KB1JWQ yes it is running
<KB1JWQ> getmizanur: Okay, so what's the issue?
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: press ctrl+alt+F1, ctrl+alt+f2, ctrl+alt+f3
<peepingtom> those are Virtual Terminals, ctrl+alt+f7 is VT7
<getmizanur> @KB1JWQ i cannot ssh into ubuntu using putty on windows
<KB1JWQ> getmizanur: I don't do Windows, sorry.
<peepingtom> getmizanur: on a lan or over the internet?
<getmizanur> @peepingtom on lan
<ShifftyOneJr> Can I enlarge the text in messages I get in Pidgin, or is there another way to enlarge it?
<peepingtom> getmizanur: can you SSH to your account using your ubuntu computer?
<getmizanur> @peepingtom yes
<peepingtom> getmizanur: ssh to the user you're sshing from
<peepingtom> getmizanur: it's a router or youre not using PUtty properly then
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, what was that supposed to do?
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo you have a specific issue with your graphics card, you need to google around and learn how to fix it or do a bug report
<amagee> what's the easiest way to set up an e-mail server so i can send mail to whatever addresses from my machine?
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: i was just telling you what happens when you kill VT7, X is killed and your screen works again
<illac> Catwoman: hey
<sikumbuzo> Probably shouldn't have tried that more than once...
<getmizanur> @peepingtom i think it is the putty as well however i can't see what it could be
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, I'm not sure what I would be searching for.  Can you be more specific so I know what I am looking to find out.
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: no your card is probably unstable after screwing up once already on that boot
<fearful> Just a random question is there a way to run 32 bit on amd64 laptop?
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: google for your card name, resume, and linux
<ImaLamer> fearful, 99.9% will work fine
<sikumbuzo> ok
<ImaLamer> fearful, wait, i misread that...
<peepingtom> fearful: just install ubuntu 32bit it will work fine
<ImaLamer> fearful, you can install either version of ubuntu: x86 or x64
<ridin> fearful, i'm using 32bit ubuntu on an amd64 right now, and it works fine
<fearful> ImaLamer, sweet thanks, you too peepingtom
<ImaLamer> fearful, the question is *why*
<ridin> because it may not be compatible!!
<farce> is gnome-look.org down?
<peepingtom> 32bit is easier for most people
<farce> Or am I just uber-noob
<ImaLamer> ridin... with what?
<fearful> ImaLamer, I have to boot acpi=off, I have no battery icon and flash player just doesn't work.
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, How do I file a bug report?  The google results do not look promising.
<ridin> farce: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gnome-look.org
<ImaLamer> fearful, flash in 64-bit shouldn't be an issue anymore (10.04)... though acpi=off is common to both 32 and 64 on my laptop
<farce> Thanks ridin
<farce> >.<
<Guest83008> hi
<fearful> ImaLamer, I'm gona give it a shot, I have no solutions to both my issues at the moment.
<Guest83008> there is problem with gyachi
<ImaLamer> fearful, makes sense - always good to test
<Guest83008> whenever i try logging in it says
<Guest83008> "CONNECT ERROR: Could not connect to server: scs.msg.yahoo.com, errno: 4"
<ImaLamer> fearful, HP laptop?
<fearful> ImaLamer, thats a negative.
<fearful> ImaLamer, Toshiba Sattelite
<[thor]> fearful: the only issue i have run into while running 32bit on a 64bit system is my ram not being recognized fully.. it only shows 3 of 6GB.. but that can be fixed in some BIOS
<ImaLamer> fearful, I ask because in trying to get my acpi/nolapic/apic/omgwtfbbg issues fixed i came across "this is the worst laptop ever made", an HP
<fearful> [thor], I can't run either.
<fearful> ImaLamer, well what fix is that can you guide me through it I mean I don't know what else to do.
<ImaLamer> fearful, in my case it was a constant try-and-reboot situation... adding and removing those acpi related options.
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: what video driver do you run, AMD proprietary or the open source one? You install the proprietary one from the "hardware driver" app and it would have nagged you
<logan_> "CONNECT ERROR: Could not connect to server: scs.msg.yahoo.com, errno: 4" error message while loging in to gyachi
<logan__> clkues
<ImaLamer> fearful, but i should add - it was causing a different problem. battery shows fine, just not my video (at all)
<fearful> ImaLamer, what acpi related options did you add and where?
<ImaLamer> fearful, at the boot.. do you see grub on startup?
<fearful> ImaLamer, yes I did only thing I came across working so far is adding "acpi=off" at the end of the quietsplash.
<fearful> ImaLamer, but that doesn't solve my issue with the battery.
<ImaLamer> which model fearful
<DesiArnez6> ImaLamer: on my system I always see grub on startup, and If I don't select anything it automatically continues with a normal startup
<ImaLamer> DesiArnez6, on my lappy it's the only OS and isn't shown unless i interrupt the boot (grub2)
<fearful> ImaLamer, Toshiba Satellite L505D-S5983
<bullgard4> Indicator Applet Session 0.3.7 shows on one Ubuntu-10.04-Rechner an input text fiel but not on another Ubuntu 10.04. Why is it missing on the other?
<ImaLamer> fearful, why did you initially add that line?
<KB1JWQ> bullgard4: diff dpkg -l on both of 'em, see what's different?
<fearful> ImaLamer, because I would get a problem when running the Live CD with child_rip
<ImaLamer> k
<rww> bullgard4: one possibility: if gwibber isn't installed, the broadcast stuff, including that text field, won't show up
<DesiArnez6> ImaLamer: Ah, so its like my last ubuntu laptop where you had to interrupt the boot to get grub, so it depends on the computer. ( I have never had 2 OS's on one computer, although it might be fun, I don't want to treason my Ubuntu for one of the big corporate two un less necessary ;) I didnt realize you were talking with someone named fearful, I just assumed you were fearful that you saw grub at started up, and I was trying to say that
<bullgard4> rww: You hit the target: On the computer without this text field Gwibber was installed but not running. After I called the Gwibber program, the input text field appeared. --  What text am I to type into this field?
<ImaLamer> fearful, i hate to leave you with so little - and i do have to go..
<fearful> ImaLamer, it's alright bro I'll keep digging thanks anyway for trying.
<rww> bullgard4: if you have broadcast accounts set up in gwibber (facebook, twitter, identica, etc.), typing in that text field and pressing enter will update them
<RocketLauncher> Before I install Ubuntu Netbook Edition.. can I resize windows or what
<c_nick> hi.. is there a note widget for ubuntu .. like i want to set a note to take a medicine after lunch but due to work i forget so i want to put like a sticky note on my Desktop for that :P is there a way on Ubuntu i am using U9.04
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for explaining.
<ImaLamer> fearful: but what i can come up with is trying "acpi_os_name="Windows 2006 SP1" acpi_osi="Windows 2006 SP1" pci=noacpi hpet=off"
<fearful> ImaLamer, adding this to the grub config correct?
<illac> c_nick: pretty sure tomboy notes come with default Ubuntu install
<illac> !info tomboy | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 813 kB, installed size 10124 kB
<Marcus> Can someone please help me. I've got the purple screen of death and can't quite figure out how I made it happen...
<KB1JWQ> Marcus: What do the logs say?
<c_nick> illac:  yep tomboy is there but i want something which will always be displayed on the Desktop Tomboy notes are not there ON the desktop they reside in the top bar i have to right click and then see
<rebirth> i'm having trouble installing this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/ttf-bitstream-vera/download
<peepingtom> c_nick: right click on gnome panel (bar at top/bottom of screen), "add to panel", add "Sticky Notes"
<ImaLamer> fearful, yes - in lieu of the ACPI=OFF
<ImaLamer> fearful, though i see mixed results
<fearful> ImaLamer, alright thanks again.
<ImaLamer> rebirth, is the issue that it's not signed?
<Marcus> KP1JWQ: Logs only date from 5:00pm this evening, but the non-bootable happened at 7:00pm, and I got nothing.
<Marcus> Which logs should I be looking at? boot.log?
<ImaLamer> fearful, i think you need to trick the BIOS into thinking it's Windows .. idk
<rebirth> ImaLamer: is it possible to isntall this on lucid?
<KB1JWQ> Marcus: Or dmesg
<ImaLamer> fearful, maybe a BIOS update will help?
<fearful> ImaLamer, I'll digg into that too.
<ImaLamer> rebirth, download the deb package and try installing from the command line with "dpkg -i package_file.deb"
<sikumbuzo> peepingtom, how do I fix my system time?  I put it back manually but I would like to sync it if possible.
<ImaLamer> rebirth, if you see the error is that it isnt' signed there are ways to force it ... IF YOU TRUST THE FILE
<Marcus> Haven't done IRC in 12 years, let me get comfortable with responding properly. <grin>
<ImaLamer> rebirth, i'm having similar issues with other font packages
<Marcus> KB1JWQ: I'm looking at the dmesg now.
<illac> c_nick: you could probably make a bastarized conky config that just loads a text file?
<Alazare> in all honestly you dont have to do the name:
<c_nick> illac: wtf
<illac> c_nick: lol
<Alazare> xchat and most modern will still highlight the line bydefaut
<Alazare> just put there name somewhere like Marcus is right there bam highlighted
<c_nick> peepingtom: thanks
<c_nick> that works splendid
<Marcus> Thanks Alazare
<c_nick> illac: i will spank u if i meet u one day :P
<ImaLamer> That is a great trick Marcus ImaLamer Alazare
<ImaLamer> :P
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: it will be fixed when you run "fsck"   he -F option force fsck on reboot, login as root and type the following command to reboot and run fsck:        shutdown -rF now
<peepingtom> "shutdown -rF now"
<Marcus> KB1JWQ: What should I be looking for?
<illac> c_nick: c_nick haha
<sikumbuzo> Gracias
<rebirth> ImaLamer: requested operation requires superuser privilege, should i use sudo?
<KB1JWQ> Marcus: Yoiu tell me.
<peepingtom> sikumbuzo: "sudo shutdown -rF now"
<ImaLamer> rebirth, sorry yes
<Blackweb> Does anyone know the best way to Mask/Hide your IP Address
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  So, here's the thing.  I've installed fedora, but I've learned enough about it to know that I would rather run ubuntu.  How can I create a bootable usb with ubuntu on it from fedora?
<Alazare> so...im trying to compile for the first time for the longest time ive ran ubuntu, mint, back in v5.0 of ubuntu, always used debian packages or repo, ive never compiled anyone care to walk me through im feeling lazy and dont feel like googling a guide or point me at the appropriate !guide
<KB1JWQ> Blackweb: In what context?
<Alazare> seaninseattle unetbootin
<KB1JWQ> !tor | Blackweb
<ubottu> Blackweb: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<Blackweb> KB1JWQ: for P2P, Or just day to day use
<picard1421> hey guys i want to setup a way to tunnel ALL of my traffic through a VPN service.. all of it.. basically if the VPN is down i do not want the machine to connect to the internet.. where would i go about setting this up?
<ImaLamer> Blackweb, go though another computer, rinse and repeat
<Blackweb> No for P2P Mainly
<picard1421> my VPN provider has openvpn, pptp, and l2tp
<KB1JWQ> Blackweb: How about don't do illegal crap on the internet?
<picard1421> im not sure how to set this up but basically i do not want my machine to connect to the internet without being on the VPN
<KB1JWQ> picard1421: That's a routing table tweak.
<peepingtom> picard1421: do you use networkmanager always or are you paranoid about when you boot into text mode?
<Alazare> blackweb ssh
<Marcus> KB1JWQ: All I remember, is installing sudo apt-get install automake1.9 libtool git-core intltool sudo apt-get build-dep f-spot
<illac> Blackweb: tor?
<Alazare> tor is not available if he runs torrents its against TOS
<illac> ssh works too
<Alazare> ssh is the best
<Marcus> KB1JWQ: And that was minutes before the crash
<picard1421> no its only server mode peepingtom
<Alazare> buy a good server at a cheap ammount
<picard1421> and
<Marcus> KB1JWQ: I use U10.04
<picard1421> basically
<Alazare> and you can get rediculous down speeds
<Alazare> so...im trying to compile for the first time for the longest time ive ran ubuntu, mint, back in v5.0 of ubuntu, always used debian packages or repo, ive never compiled anyone care to walk me through im feeling lazy and dont feel like googling a guide or point me at the appropriate !guide
<illac> Alazare speaks the truth
<picard1421> the place where this machine is... my taffic cannot be seen
<peepingtom> picard1421: using one of the VPN plugins for networkmanager and preventing any other automatic connections should work for most people
<picard1421> to put it bluntly
<peepingtom> ah
<picard1421> is networkmanager in command line i have never heard of it..
<illac> Alazare: ./configure
<illac> Alazare: make
<Blackweb> illac ya
<ImaLamer> picard1421, it's the drop down in gnome
<illac> Alazare: make install
<picard1421> i dont have gnome.. no
<picard1421> GUI
<illac> Alazare: cross fingers
<Alazare> so ./configure in the directory with the install.script?
<DesiArnez6> Can someone test this stream to see if the problem is on my end or theirs? mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV
<illac> yessir
<Alazare> k thanks
<Marcus> KB1JWQ: Also, minutes before the crash, I cleared all my cached files, via Ubuntu tweak
<illac> Alazare: yessir
<picard1421> basically i need to have a way to setup a VPN connection
<picard1421> and then
<picard1421> when its off the VPN ]
<Alazare> any approriate utilites i need?
<Marcus> KB1JWQ: does that help?
<picard1421> not connect to internet.. i guess where do i setup vpn in the first place.. and make sure its logged into VPN
<Alazare> like dependencies for make and configure?
<peepingtom> picard1421: PPTP I think    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<picard1421> thats in Gnome..
<picard1421> i dont have a GUi
<picard1421> (;
<peepingtom> picard: scroll!
<Jordan_U> Alazare: What are you trying to compile?
<Alazare> Eiskaltdc
<peepingtom> picard1421: you want inf about pptp probably
<peepingtom> check their site, too
<picard1421> yea im reading that
<picard1421> ok this might seem somewhat weird
<eyes_only> ok, after helping out 2 guys im finally got some time to myself, i need some basic help with creating startup programs in ubuntu as well as applying a spash image to this new version of grub
<Marcus> I have the purple screen of death, it comes up just after the little ubuntu logo and dots, then it freezes, how can I reboot to terminal instead. Is there a command like F6 while its booting? I use UBUNTU10.04
<L0s> anyone know why when i go to console mode i get weird characters?
<peepingtom> Marcus: hold shift while grub loads, boot to recovery
<Alazare> nvm found a debian package of it on there sourceforge account
<Marcus> peepingtom: I've tried that but nothing happens, when do I start holding shift?
<Marcus> peepingtom: before or after the little underscore?
<eyes_only> marcus: at grub (before ubuntu loads)
<picard1421> is this possible also... can you setup a SFTP connection
<eyes_only> try before lol
<picard1421> through teh TPVN
<peepingtom> Marcus: After your BIOS is finished, before
<Marcus> thx
<picard1421> so like i said the VPN is acting basically as my internet.. if i were to lets say connect via SFTP.. it would tunnel all the traffic through my VPN correct? i basically want to make it fool proof NO DATA can be transfered when the VPN is off?
<L0s> anyone know why when i go to console mode i get weird characters?
<peepingtom> picard: anything goes through vpn, it exits to the internet at the other end
<peepingtom> l0s: when you type, or when stuff is printed on screen by programs?
<eyes_only> peepingtom: he might have to manually set his screen resolution to his grub entry
<picard1421> kk sounds good just want to make sure that no DATA at ALL is being transffered outside the VPN.. i mean for example if i setup the PPTP connection
<L0s> when i an in console mode and i type the letters are weird characters
<picard1421> dont i have to disable like my resolving servers on my local machine etc.. i feel there is more to do than just setup a connection?
<Marcus> peepingtom: I held it down non-stop and I get the little log, then the dots underneath, then goes to purple and freezes.
<picard1421> and the same would be with like an FTP client.. not all the data is being sent through the VPN.. dont you have to "tell" it.. to do that for example
<Marcus> peepingtom: no terminal
<peepingtom> Marcus: start holding AFTER   BIOS is finished?
<eyes_only> L0s: pc
<Eventyret> how can i check what kernel i have ?
<Marcus> peepingtom: k, thx
<pedofiil12> uname -a
<peepingtom> picard: vpn sets up a new interface, any traffic routed through that interface is through the vpn
<peepingtom> you need to read manuals ;)
<L0s> pc?
<eyes_only> private chat, check your tabs
<Eventyret> thanks whatwhatinthe
<whatwhatinthe> np
<L0s> im in irssi , i dont have tabs
<DesiArnez6> Can someone test this stream to see if the problem is on my end or theirs? mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV
<Marcus> peepingtom: I held it down non-stop and I get the little log, then the dots underneath, then goes to purple and freezes.
<Marcus> peepingtom: is there some way to change the boot so that it doesn't try and load my graphics card drivers?
<Rex_> hi how to install driver from cd disc?
<Marcus> peepingtom: I recently updated them, and I think that might be a problem.
<_E_MIke> :O
<Alazare> yea im having problems compiling this dc client
<peepingtom> Marcus: you need to get into grub to set vesa at boot
<peepingtom> Marcus: use a LiveCD and chroot to uninstall the settings
<DesiArnez6> Can someone test this stream to see if the problem is on my end or theirs? mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV
<Marcus> peepingtom: I have livecd, and it works. I can boot into it fine. What do I do? chroot what?
<Eventyret> is there any commands to reboot wine ? :) or is it just wineboot that does it ?
<_E_MIke> !uno
<Uno-Master> _E_MIke wants to play Uno! Type join in the channel to join the game. Game will start in 30 seconds.
<_E_MIke> join
<Uno-Master> _E_MIke will play!
<Flannel> Uno-Master: Please turn that off
<peepingtom> Marcus: boot livecd, mount your hard drive to a folder, chroot to that folder. basically this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250  but no knoppix
<Uno-Master> Uno-Master will play!
<Uno-Master> Playing this round: _E_MIke Uno-Master
<Uno-Master> _E_MIke up: [ 4 ]
<peepingtom> first google hit, no warranty
<carabobo> por que parese que esta fuera del pais
<Flannel> _E_MIke: Turn it off, now.
<carabobo> para esa fecha
<DesiArnez6> Can someone test this stream to see if the problem is on my end or theirs? mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV
<_E_MIke> y?
<_E_MIke> you cant have uno?
<peepingtom> Marcus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-broken-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<Flannel> _E_MIke: Correct.  You can't bring bots here.
<_E_MIke> Oh
<_E_MIke> Sorry
<_E_MIke> :S
 * Uno-Master slaps _E_MIke around a bit with a large trout
<_E_MIke> there
<_E_MIke> wtf?
<_E_MIke> i disabled it
<_E_MIke> xD
<FloodBot1> _E_MIke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imyousuf> I have just installed a UEC need a little help on getting started, is this the right channel to ask questions on UEC?
<KB1JWQ> !uec
<Flannel> imyousuf: Depends on your question, but possibly.
<Marcus> peepingtom: thanks, I'll try that.
<_E_MIke> um Flannel
<_E_MIke> How da ef did freenode get this big xD
<_E_MIke> its rediculous
<imyousuf> thanks for the confirmation Flannel I guess in that case I will go ahead with the question
<_E_MIke> its like a spammer when you type /list
<Flannel> _E_MIke: Please take non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic, and mind your language, thanks.
<_E_MIke> Ok
<Hilikus> lol
<sappel> morning
<DesiArnez6> Can someone test this stream to see if the problem is on my end or theirs? mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV
<imyousuf> I have installed UEC in a server, but I did not get the URL to the web console, how can I find it or predict it?
<sappel> can someone explain me, why in some ldap howtos, there is a admin-user created in the init or frontend.ldif and in others isn't? e.g. http://www.opinsys.fi/setting-up-openldap-on-ubuntu-10-04-alpha2 and http://tuxnetworks.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-ldap-server-on-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<picard1421> also is there a difference between pptp and openVPN i was told openVPN is "better" and more "secure"
<Flannel> imyousuf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall  That walks you through it.  Looks like it's https://[your-server]:8443
<imyousuf> thanks Flannel, trying it
 * Viking667 outta here...
<Name141> what's update-apt-xapi and why's it eating up the CPU ?
<sean74> hi hi
<yo> hola
<sean74> anyone can help me on ubuntu 10.04 epson dot matrix printer?
<sean74> i can't seems to find the driver for LQ1060+, DLQ3500 or LQ680Pro
<sean74> i tried to use the Epson Dot Matrix driver but it prints out very very slow and in draft font
<sean74> pls help
<FloodBot1> sean74: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yo> hi.
<dp_> how to remove dir in linux ...
<yo> sean74 wat you
<_jesse_> dp_: rm -r dir/
<dp_> sudo rm dirname ...doesnt works
<_jesse_> dp_: you have to specify that it's recursive
<peepingtom> dp_ do rm -rf
<dp_> thanks
<dp_> -r worked
<dbreddy> grep on utf8 files help needed?? thanks
<peepingtom> oops bad habit
<twinsenx> how utf-8 ?  /charset utf-8    or   /charcode utf-8
<dbreddy> utf-8
<dbreddy> charcode i think
<twinsenx> thnx
<dbreddy> i am not sure actually..I have used a python program to convert my files to utf8
<dp_> how can i check if i have apache installed on my server machine ?
<peepingtom> dp_ search for apache in aptitude :)
<peepingtom> dp_ please don't install it
<dp_> peepingtom,  can u pls explain how do i do that ...
<eyes_only> dp_: open synaptic, and type apache int eh box
<dp_> eyes_only, but i want to chk on the server not my local machine
<eyes_only> now could i get some help with autostarting conky and changing grub splashes
<eyes_only> hmm
<eyes_only> lemme check for you
<Rex_> how to instal audio driver from cd?
<eyes_only> thats actually a good question dp
<dbreddy> anyone..grep command on utf-8 encoded files
<dbreddy> thanks for your help
<yusuke> it was said perl is installed by default,but i typed perl in terminal but nothing shown
<yusuke> help me
<KB1JWQ> yusuke: 'which perl'
<yusuke> the programming language
<yusuke> lol
<eyes_only> DP_ run dpkg -s apache
<KB1JWQ> Nevermind then.
<redvil> anybody know how to get back the sound when watching quicktime movies on the internet?
<Jordan_U> yusuke: The perl interpreter is a command named "perl", so "which perl" is still apropriate.
<yusuke> ok thanks..btw what is the best download accelerator for Ubuntu?
<yusuke> Axel seems wont work on me
<hohohoho> hi guys...
<awrynose> hi
<hohohoho> can i have cron job that can do job less than 1 minutes?
<redvil> how do u get sound when watching quicktime movies?
<hohohoho> can i have cron job that can do job less than 1 minutes?
<Flannel> hohohoho: cron granularity is ~1 minute intervals
<awrynose> ?
<hohohoho> flannel : so its impossible for me to have what i want?
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: What is your end goal?
<redvil> watch watching movie trailers on apple.com and there's no sound..any suggestions?
<hohohoho> flannel : do job every 15 or 20 seconds..
<Flannel> hohohoho: No, you can't use cron for that.  But what job are you trying to do?  What are you ultimately hoping to accomplish?
<colin_> ?
<hohohoho> flannel : read after insert on my database
<hohohoho> flannel : and then run some script if the condition is true
<Flannel> hohohoho: You'll want to go about that using features of the database, hooks or whatnot.
<eyes_only> couldnt he use cront o run a script that basicaly says [whatevert the command is to wait] 20 && script && wait 20 && script
<hohohoho> flannel : yes, but i cannot use trigger on mysql. it won't work to run my script
<Jordan_U> eyes_only: He could, but that defeats the point of using cron, not also that I don't think cron promises to execute exactly at the beginning of a minute.
<Flannel> eyes_only: Technically you could, but if you wanted to just do something like that, you wouldn't even use cron, just a while(true) loop
<AdvoWork> hohohoho, can you not use demonising?
<awrynose> 0.0
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: In what way doesn't it work?
<awrynose> hello
<AdvoWork> never use it or looked into it, just heard of it being used where cron cant be
<eyes_only> everyone: just a suggestion lol, im no linux master i came here to ask questions :)
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: Please give your actual *end* goal, how you are trying to accomplish it, and where you have run into problems.
<hohohoho> advowork : so I have to use daemon?
<hohohoho> jordan_u : read after insert on my database
<hohohoho> jordan_u : and then run some script if the condition is true
<paul__> hi, trying to get aptana studio 3 started and it fails on startup, can anyone take a look at my error log and tell me what the problem is?
<root__> asny one know of a good soho setup tutorial for back track 4
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: That's not an end goal, it's still a step toward a higher level goal. Also, you have not explained why you "cannot use trigger on mysql".
<JViz> i'm trying to run wow on maverick, and it crashes. I looked up the problem wine's website, and it appears to be a kernel patch in the latest kernel causing it to crash. has anyone else had this problem? how did you solve it? is it possible to install an older generic kernel?
<hohohoho> jordan_u : can trigger run a script?
<hohohoho> jordan_u : on mysql
<iceroot> JViz: #winehq #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: I'm not familiar with mysql, but I would be very surprised if there were no way to run a script automatically after an insert.
<iceroot> Jordan_U: mysql dont have triggers, just stored procedures
<JViz> iceroot: thank you
<hohohoho> jordan_u : so how to call a script from mysql trigger? its possible?
<hohohoho> iceroot : is that true? how about the newest mysql?
<NecroticSoulRot> What codec/plugin do i need to play m4a files?
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: From the mysql trigger FAQ, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/faqs-triggers.html#qandaitem-24-5-1-13
<john38> i got problems with Gnome PPP
<john38> it says Modem was not Dectected
<awaitmeatseaside> hey jude
<appamajig> I just installed ubuntu desktop (the newest, 10.04) I installed it from my Windows installation, and used all of the defaults.  I need to increase the size of my partition, but I have no idea how... any suggestions on where to start?
<Hilikus> how do i make it so that if a user creates a dir, it has a specified permission? i want that some of my users when creating dirs by default create those dirs as 750
<Hilikus> without having to chmod them manually after creation
<wxr3516> Hilikus: umask
<Hilikus> !umask
<SwedeMike> Hilikus: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html look at the umask stuff
<Hilikus> thanks
<Jordan_U> appamajig: Boot a LiveCD, use gparted. If it's an Ubuntu LiveCD then Gparted will be available through System > Administration > Gparted
<Hilikus> is the umask userwide or directory specific?
<john38> i got problems with Gnome PPP
<john38> it says Modem was not Dectected
<SwedeMike> Hilikus: userwide.
<Jordan_U> appamajig: Sorry, just realized that you meant you're using wubi, my comment doesn't apply for wubi.
<hohohoho> jordan_u : can i have an example?
<hohohoho> jordan_u : i cannot find example on a link that you give to me
<appamajig> Jordan: ah, ok, I was about to specify that and ask :)
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with mysql.
<willmarshall> Hey guys. Are there any likely gotchas in install Ubuntu on a laptop with a dead CD drive from USB stick?
<wxr3516> appamajig: AFAIK wubi "partitions" (actually they are image files) cannot be resized
<willmarshall> The instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download seem to reckon it's pretty safe, and there are good instructions for generating the thumb drive from OSX
<eyes_only> marshall
<willmarshall> Just wondering if there's anything I'm likely to run into before I spend two hours on this ;)
<eyes_only> its much easier than that
<eyes_only> google unetbootin
<hohohoho> jordan_u : well ok then... thank you dude..
<Jordan_U> appamajig: You can resize the disk image with lvpm.
<Jordan_U> hohohoho: You're welcome.
<willmarshall> eyes_only: Unetbootin for generating the bootable USB drive?
<eyes_only> yes
<Jordan_U> appamajig: Unfortunately I just looked at the LVPM site and found "LVPM currently does not work with installs generated by Wubi 10.04 (patches welcome)", I can help you do it manually though.
<sbach89> Im having problems with me email server. Everytime I send an email from my gmail to myself at my domain I get a bounceback in gmail stating relay access denied
<john38> i got problems with Gnome PPP
<john38> it says Modem was not Dectected
<appamajig> Jordan: aaah, ok I was wondering :)
<appamajig> wxr: thanks for the info!
<Jordan_U> appamajig: But it's definitely possible.
<appamajig> Jordan: if you can point me in the right direction, I can usually figure it out... maybe I should do some google research :P (probably shoulda done that before I Came asking silly questions)
<NecroticSoulRot> What codec/plugin do i need to play m4a files?
<c2tech> hi
<Jordan_U> appamajig: The approach that I would take (and there may be an easier one) is somewhat difficult if you're not familiar with the terminal. Basically I would append the needed amount of data to the file using dd, then use ntfsresize to resize the filesystem to use the complete file.
<john38> damn nobody knows
<SolomonKane> I would boot a live cd and use gparted to change the partition size.
<wxr3516> john38: you should specify which modem you are using (make/model/...)
<john38> intel 537ep v.9x df pci modem
<appamajig> Jordan: OK, that makes sense... but you're right, that's a little bit over my head (what you say makes sense, but I'm certain I'll botch it without help :)
<eyes_only> @solomon: i would use a ub stick of gparted, it boots faster
<wxr3516> john38: is that a winmodem/softmodem?
<wxr3516> john38: most of these are not supported by linux
<Jordan_U> appamajig: If you do decide to go that route you should probably first backup your root.disk, as something as small as forgetting "conv=notrunc" in the dd command could overwrite the root.disk instead of appending to it.
<john38> i believe it is analog modem
<john38> telephone
<john38> 56k
<Jordan_U> appamajig: I can walk you through it if you'd like, just boot from a LiveCD and tell me when you're ready.
<wxr3516> john38: yes, but is it a full modem or a soft modem?
<JViz> are there .debs for older kernels anywhere?
<mikem> hi, if i'm using a layout which has four characters to a key (ie: uppercase, lowercase, accented uppercase and accented lowercase) how do I access the accented variants of those letters?
<john38> what is full and soft?
<mikem> ah, it's right-alt-key
<wxr3516> john38: soft modems need to do everything in the driver, so they are pretty dumb hardware. and the drivers are windows only.
<Hilikus> how do i change a user's umask (not my own's)
<eyes_only> @hilikus: did you check man?
<Hilikus> theres no man
<john38> well i been looking for linux modem version on the internet
<thune3> NecroticSoulRot: specifically i do not know and it depends on your player. you might try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras from multiverse repository
<john38> i found some results but most links are broken
<eyes_only> it was a joke lol
<appamajig> Jordan: Is it possible to resize my existing NTFS partition and create a new partition in it's place? would that be with LVPM?
<john38> hello
<eyes_only> im having difficulty autostarting conky (yes i tried system preferences) as well as editing the grub-pc bootsplash
<wxr3516> john38: last time i used analog modems is 10 years ago, so i don't know which recent modems to recommend
<deadline> Hay Every One I'm New Here
<john38> no i mean modem driver
<SolomonKane> eyes_only: put iut in your .xinitrc file
<john38> i wasnt talking about modems
<SolomonKane> Or if using gnome, system startup
<NecroticSoulRot> thune3, that is installed, and when i try to play a m4a file, it wants to install gstreamerplugins-bad wich does not work
<eyes_only> @solomon system startup didnt work, conky exited about 2 seconds after it starts
<john38> i found the tgz versions online but the damn links are broken
<john38> im still searching
<SolomonKane> eyes_only: put it in your .xinitrc file.
<SolomonKane> exec conky
<SolomonKane> exec conky &
<eyes_only> @solomon: yeah will try this now, completely for got about xinitrc
<wxr3516> john38: that because those drivers are proprietary (closed source) and won't ever make it into the mainline kernel source
<SolomonKane> If you add the line "exec conky &" to that file, it will load on startup.
<eyes_only> @john38 what is the driver file name?
<john38> intel 537ep v.9x df pci modem
<john38> that is modem
<aswath> is anyone havin problems with compiz on ubuntu 10.04?
<SolomonKane> eyes_only: to auto-comnplete user names, start typing the anme and use TAB for name completion.  I hate that @name crap.
<eyes_only> @solomon: think i should add a delay (forgot the command) before conky?
<SolomonKane> sleep 1
<soreau> aswath: yes
<eyes_only> SolomonKane: ah thats handy, sorry solomon
<SolomonKane> No problem.
<ari_stress> hi guys, on ubuntu 10.04, the logon screen shows: 7 packages can be updated, 3 security update. how can i see which package are they?
<eyes_only> ari_stress: synaptic, mark all upgrades
<SolomonKane> it lists the packages in the update manager, ari_stress.
<thune3> NecroticSoulRot: do you have a direct link to a sample file
<willmarshall> Guys! Who do I speak to to fix a pretty crucial typo on http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download ?
<sbach89> Im having problems with me email server. Everytime I send an email from my gmail to myself at my domain I get a bounceback in gmail stating relay access denied
<ibnarrashid> ari_stress: go to "system" > "administration" > "updated manager"
<NecroticSoulRot> thune3, can i pm it to you?
<soreau> aswath: Don't pm. Use #compiz if you want to talk in a quieter channel
<thune3> NecroticSoulRot: sure
<SolomonKane> willmarshall: what is the error?
<willmarshall> SolomonKane: in the OSX instructions for building the USB stick, there is a missing space
<willmarshall> hdiutil convert-format UDRW -o
<ari_stress> eyes_only, ibnarrashid, how about from command line? is it apt-get update && apt-get upgrade? but they don't show me the packages according to the logon screen
<willmarshall> Should be hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o
<willmarshall> Big problem for non-CLI-savvy users who cut and paste ;)
<enCyde> wow
<enCyde> nice
<willmarshall> Would be awesome if whoever maintains that page could fix it! Not a wiki, sadly
<ari_stress> eyes_only, ibnarrashid : 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded. <-- see, only 1 package upgraded. the logon screen says 7
<eyes_only> ari_stress: ignore the login screen updates and use the updare manager?
<SolomonKane> willmarshall: I dont see it.
<ari_stress> eyes_only: oh i see?
<john38> any ideas eyes only
<willmarshall> SolomonKane: To get it, select USB Stick in option 2, then click "show me how"
<willmarshall> It's in the instructions that appear ;)
<SolomonKane> willmarshall: I have been reding it, I know how to find it.  I dont see the error.  Cant fix something that isnt there.
<ibnarrashid> ari_stress: apt-upgrade will show you what needs upgrading before installing them after you say yes
<wxr3516> ibnarrashid: apt-get upgrade
<willmarshall> I'm seeing "convert-format" instead of "convert -format"
<eyes_only> john38: whats the file name for the tarball your looking for?
<SolomonKane> willmarshall: where is the missing space?  Between which words?  Which sentence?
<ibnarrashid> ari_stress: oh yeah, sorry, haven't used apt-get in some time
<john38> hold on
<ibnarrashid> ari_stress: apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, which will tell you which ones need updating
<willmarshall> SolomonKane: Direct messaged you more details :)
<doktoreas> Hello folks, which is the name of the applet with chat, mail and social network apps?
<santosh> hi
<santosh> i want to know a command by which i can know whether i have installed client OS or SERVER os
<Firstgear_> is there a way to replicate the action of the middle mouse button, up and down action, by pressing a combinatin of keys on the keyboard??
<john38> eyes_only: i belive its intel-537ep_secure-227390.tgz
<santosh> any answer for my question
<santosh> i want to know whether i installed client or server in my machine
<geirha> santosh: «client OS», you mean the Desktop edition?
<santosh> yes
<eyes_only> john38: ill get right on it with my ninja googling skills
<santosh> i want to know how
<santosh> ubuntu came pre-loaded on my new dell vostro laptop
 * appamaway is away: Gone away for now
<santosh> but dunno whether it's client or server
<john38> k
<santosh> how to know it
<willmarshall> santosh: Does it have a GUI?
<geirha> santosh: The server doesn't have a gui installed
<santosh> yes it has
<willmarshall> santosh: Ubuntu Desktop, then ;)
<santosh> is there any command to tell that
<santosh> ?
<Jigal> how do i solve this problem? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5BvcGs2r
<c2tech> list <100
<illac> santosh: did you get the V13?
<santosh> 10
<ari_stress> another curiousity, if we choose guided partitioning, why ubuntu uses ext2 for the /boot?
<geirha> santosh: But really, the server and desktop are the same, they only differ in what packages are pre-installed.
<sappel> santosh: there is no such command. see for the differences http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu#buntu
<Hilikus> can someone explain this
<santosh> what are the packages that would be missing in client from server
<illac> santosh: server comes preinstalled with Apache, PHP, etc.
<illac> santosh: stuff a server would run
 * appamajig is back.
<john38> hey eyes_only i have the intel 537ep v.9x df pci modem this driver is Intel 537EP V.92 Modem Chipset Driver
<john38> is it the same
<illac> santosh: you can install any of those packages now if you'd like.
<santosh> ok
<illac> santosh: man aptitude
<santosh> so on client OS i can have these packages installed?
<illac> santosh: yes
<illac> santosh: aptitude is a way to install packages
<santosh> ohk
<illac> santosh: read the man page for a quick run down
<sbach89> Im having problems with me email server. Everytime I send an email from my gmail to myself at my domain I get a bounceback in gmail stating relay access denied
<santosh> so if i'm not wrong, after the first installation if apache and php are installed then that's a server OS
<santosh> if not then it's a client OS
<illac> santosh: look at the link posted by sappel
<illac> santosh: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu#buntu
<illac> santosh: that will help explain it
<appamajig> Jordan: I tried to find any responses to my last question, but I may have missed it
<ibnarrashid> santosh: a desktop/client edition doesn't have those preinstalled, there is not much difference if someone configured it to have a gui, it's basically the same thing, there's really no way to tell the difference except by the packages that are installed
<ghoz> alguien habla españos??
<MaRk-I> !es | ghoz
<ubottu> ghoz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jigal> how do i solve this problem? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5BvcGs2r
<ghoz> gracias :D
<Jordan_U> appamajig: I didn't notice your message because you didn't use my full nick. Yes, it's possible to convert from the wubi style disk image inside your ntfs partition to a standard install in a separate partition, and yes you would normally do that with LVPM. But with that message on the LVPM home page I don't recommend trying it if you're using 10.04.
<eyes_only> im going to bed night people
<appamajig> Jordan_U oops, sorry about that
<john38> hey eyes_only
<john38> any luck
<Jordan_U> appamajig: np :)
<eyes_only> john38: sorry, ill have to look in the morning, been debugging my own troubles
<john38> i found it but when i double click on it i get this
<john38> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
<john38> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<john38> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<appamajig> Jordan_U: nm, I'll just use the mounted NTFS partition from my Windows Install.  That should solve my storage woes :) thanks for your help and advice!
<Jordan_U> appamajig: You're welcome.
<eyes_only> john38: look it up using trid
<john38> trid?
<eyes_only> john38: http://mark0.net/onlinetrid.aspx
<osubuck> ahhh its nice to have a distro that will install nvidia drivers without issues :)
<c3l> where do I put my .Xdefaults to load at startup?
<eyes_only> osubuck: but break your boot screen in the process.... damn canonical
<eyes_only> c3l: .xinitrc
<osubuck> eyes_only: does a hell of a lot better than what suse tries to do
<eyes_only> osubuck: this is true
<Eventyret> is there a way to upgrade the indicator-applet in ubuntu 9.10 ?
 * eyes_only goes to bed and is now idle
<ubernewb> in ubuntu 10 there is a wifi software. i've added an AP and i want to remove it now. where is the data stored? how would i remove it?
<ibnarrashid> c3l: in your home directory, .xinitrc
<digitalfiz> i think my synaptic is broke. every search i do returns with no results but i can do "sudo apt-get install somepackage" and it works fine
<Jordan_U> ubernewb: System > Preferences > Network Connections
<ubernewb> Jordan_U: worked like a charm, thank you a lot
<artinstartin> When in "guest-mode" it is possible to access the files from my account. How can i prevent this?
<Jordan_U> ubernewb: You're welcome.
<ubernewb> artinstartin, chmod og-r them?
<c3l> ibnarrashid: I have no currently, but its safe to just make one and it will be used?
<ibnarrashid> artinstartin: you can change permissions in your home directory
<Jordan_U> artinstartin: It shouldn't be, please file a bug report.
<Jigal> hello just installed apache2 but now my httpd.conf is empty how can that be?
<artinstartin> ubernewb:# don't know about this command,
<ibnarrashid> c3l: yes, you can make one, but you need to know what to put in these for sure for X to start
<artinstartin> Jordan_U: oha, ok
<Jordan_U> artinstartin: Actually let me double check that before you report it as a bug.
<ubernewb> Jordan_U, default always read to others and group
<artinstartin> Jordan_U: thanks a lot
<ubernewb> *default allows (im not awake yet)
<Jordan_U> ubernewb: Yes, but the guest account is limited by apparmor, which can restrict any paths it wants (and does).
<artinstartin> ubernewb:should I just type your comamnd in zthe console?
<artinstartin> when I search for *.avi's with the guest account, it finds all the files from my home account
<ubernewb> artinstartin, chmod og-r /home/<yourdir> should help but it is only a workaround
<ubernewb> am i right Jordan_U ?
<gogeta> artinstartin: thats how locate works
<Jordan_U> ubernewb: Yes.
<Ileden> Hi! I have a device listed in fstab with the "user" option. Should I be able to mount it without using sudo? I can't...
<ubernewb> you'd better change the default umask
<c3l> should one use .Xresources instead of .Xdefaults? whats the difference?
<ibnarrashid> artinstartin: if you want a quick fix, do sudo chmod 700 to negate all permissions for other users, they can see the files existence, but can't read/write/execute
<ibnarrashid> c3l: what are you trying to configure?
<artinstartin> ibnarrashid: thnak you
<ubernewb> ibnarrashid, noo, that would change own prefs, too
<ibnarrashid> ubernewb: really? I think it keeps the same owner as long as you don't change to root user doesn't it?
<c3l> ibnarrashid: just some general urxvt settigs and colors, might get more in the future
<ubernewb> the default umask is 022, but i prefer 077. you can change in /etc/profile
<ibnarrashid> c3l: .Xdefaults then, that's the file
<ubernewb> ibnarrashid, it gives all your files rwx.
<ubernewb> ibnarrashid, chomd og-r just removes read access for others and groups
<c3l> ibnarrashid: thanks
<gogeta> ibnarrashid: as long as the other users dont chmod in therre group
<gogeta> have
<Sevith> Hey
<Jordan_U> artinstartin: Same thing here, so I would first check launchpad to see if the bug has already been filed and if not file a wishlist bug.
<Sevith> Im havin issues figuring something out.
<ibnarrashid> ubernewb: oh yeah, forgot about that, sorry
<Sevith> I nmaped my box and it shows port 61788 open
<ubernewb> this might be interessting to read http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/24/default-umask/ @ibnarrashid @artinstartin
<Sevith> I cant find any background on a service that runs on this port besides some SANS internet storm center
<Sevith> I wanna shut this port off
<ibnarrashid> artinstartin: yeah, you read what he said, I was thinking about file more specifically than everything in home
<Sevith> Or the service at least.
<gogeta> :-(
<ubernewb> Sevith, do netstat -lpn
<gogeta> ibnarrashid: whant my monoter it lost red lol
<c3l> ibnarrashid: and if you dont mind, how does one include .Xdefaults in .xinitrc, I cant seem to find it
<Ileden> ah, fixed, nevermind
<artinstartin> Jordan_U, funny to encounter a bug
<ibnarrashid> c3l: you don't in .xinitrc, that's a different file, .Xdefaults is a separate file, I though you were asking about something else
<Sevith> ubernewb, Wow, I feel like an ubernewb
<ibnarrashid> c3l: .Xdefaults is the file for URXVT settings, I thought you wanted to have X startup with .xinitrc
<ubernewb> Sevith, i feel with you ;) i came here and asked ubernewb questions 5 mins ago
<c3l> ibnarrashid: I want to load .Xdefaults at startup, how?
<ibnarrashid> c3l: check this for examples http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdefaults, what do you mean you want to start .Xdefaults on start up?
<Jordan_U> artinstartin: A wishlist bug. I'm guessing that the designers of the guest session intended it to works as it does now, that doesn't mean it's not a bug but it's an important distinction.
<ibnarrashid> c3l: anything you put .Xdefaults, becomes the default for those applications that use it
<c3l> ibnarrashid: now I have to type xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults for the settings in .Xdefaults to take action
<c3l> I want .Xdefaults to be used automatically after each reboot
<Jigal> hello just installed apache2 but now my httpd.conf is empty how can that be?
<ibnarrashid> c3l: you could mv .Xdefaults to .Xresources, that works I hear
<c3l> Jigal: apache2.conf instead of httpd.conf iirc
<ibnarrashid> Your installation might be set to use .Xresources instead of .Xdefaults
<c3l> ibnarrashid: standard ubuntu 10.04 desktop, like most people in here I guess ;)
<c3l> but thanks, ill try that
<paul__> hi...my ntfs partition isn't mounting on startup..it just shows up in compuer, and after i click on it it mounts...how do I have it mount up automatically at startup?
<paul__> hi...my ntfs partition isn't mounting on startup..it just shows up in compuer, and after i click on it it mounts...how do I have it mount up automatically at startup ?
<c3l> paul__: put it in /etc/fstab
<ubuntunewbie> I need help , I am having problem with ddrescue .I cannot output file from a corrupted usb
<ubuntunewbie> please help
<ubuntunewbie> ddrescue -n /media/disk /media/disk-1/USB8GBBK/ rescue.log     ddrescue: cannot open output file: Is a directory
<pastorn> i just did an upgrade with the system updater (gui stuff)
<pastorn> now it seems like APT broke
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: The output file is a directory, it needs to be a file.
<paul__> c3l if it's sdb5, what's the command?
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Also, with ddrescue you want to use a device node, not a something like /media/disk for the input file.
<pastorn> http://codepad.org/Cuac6AjD <-- what has science done?!
<c3l> paul__: create a new line at the bottom of the file and add these options in this order on that file:  <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<paul__> c3l would that be sdb5 /media/Volume ntfs ?
<c3l> paul__: look at the already existing lines in there. (I want you to learn on your self, but if youre really new to it just tell me and Ill show some more)
<mataks> how to completely remove unused kernels?. i want to remove them in my boot grub and system
<paul__> c3l would that be sdb5 /media/Volume ntfs  ?
<c3l> paul__: sdb5 is not the complete path, its /dev/sdb5
<paul__> c3l thanks :)
<Jordan_U> mataks: Remove the kernel packages with apt/synaptic.
<mataks> Jordan_U, how? im new to ubuntu
<c3l> paul__: and you might want to create another mountpoint than /media/Volume, maybe something more descriptive as /media/Uniquediskname (make sure youre the owner
<Jordan_U> mataks: Open System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, search for "linux-image", sort by installed packages first, then remove the old ones.
<c3l> typ should be what filesystem it is, if ext3 type ext3, if ntfs im not entirely sure its just ntfs, could be some prefix
<Adola> Hi all!  Is there ANY way to have different wallpapers with TwinView?
<sbach89> Im having problems with me email server. Everytime I send an email from my gmail to myself at my domain I get a bounceback in gmail stating relay access denied
<Adola> (I've got a nice dual-monitor setup, with a nice wallpaper...But that kinda option is in the settings)
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U: , I had a corrupted usb thumb drive and I wanted to recover the file , what should I do ?
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : hope you have time to guide me , thank you
<Jigal> how do i get into a sudo terminal cmd line?
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: First find the device name, "sudo blkid" will list information about all of your partitions, hopefully from that you can determine which device (like /dev/sdb1) is your flash drive.
<ibnarrashid> Jigal: you want to start a terminal as root or get into the root account while in a terminal?
<Jigal> ibnarrashid: the last option
<llutz> Jigal: "sudo -i"
<mark105> does ubuntu support usb cdroms to install off? im trying to install ubuntu on a mini itx which i cant get a cdrom into but it keeps erroring
<iceroot> mark105: yes
<mark105> hum
<Jordan_U> mark105: Yes, though your BIOS must support it as well (to be able to boot at all)
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : there's too much drive, i cannot identified which one is my thumb drive since all use those weird UDID
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Can you pastebin the output?
<ader10> I'm having trouble holding packages from being updated
<mark105> yeh it boots it fine and loads up but part way through loading i get all these read errors which is weird cause ive used this cd many times before
<mark105> might have to do a media check
<ader10> I run "sudo aptitude hold packages" but the update manager insists on updating them
<sbach89> Im having problems with me email server. Everytime I send an email from my gmail to myself at my domain I get a bounceback in gmail stating relay access denied
<llutz> ader10: "aptitude search ~ahold" still lists them?
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : http://pastebin.com/K5H80gTR
<Oer> sbach89, did you enable pop3/imap in the preferences gmail online ?
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : i had a lot of partition so it's kinda confuse even for me
<ader10> llutz: it lists 2 of them (4 total that I selected to hold)
<ader10> It doesn't list libxmlrpc-c3 or libxmlrpc-core-c3
<llutz> ader10: you have to set them all on hold, something went wrong
<ader10> But the update manager still wants to update the 2 that aptitude search ~ahold prints
<sbach89> 0er: I'm just sending an email from my gmail to my domain and that's the error. but yes, pop and imap are enabled in gmail.
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: sdc is the only drive with only one partition (sdc1), and it's using vfat. That means that it's likely your flash drive.
<llutz> ader10: hmmm, thats weird
<Jigal> how do i as a user become a member of www-data in order to be able to change files in my webroot?
<llutz> Jigal: sudo adduser $user www-data
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : oh , so what about my output drive hard disk ? /media/disk-1/
<ader10> llutz: if it helps you help me, I compiled the packages and installed them with checkinstall
<nadir> ader10: try 'echo <package> hold|dpkg --set-selections
<Jigal> llutz: thanks and how do i get back from my sudo terminal into my user terminal?
<llutz> Jigal: ctrl-d
<Vroomfondle> or type "exit"
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: /media/disk-1/ Is what's called a mount point, when you have a device (like /dev/sdc1) and you want to access the files on its filesystem you mount the device to a directory like /media/disk-1/ making the files accessible through that directory.
<eevar2> how do i go about identifying the app(s) responsible for io (wait) spikes?
<glaucous> Where should I put commands which need sudo, at boot time? Autostart.
<eevar2> 8.04.4
<ader10> nadir: Thank you!!
<llutz> glaucous: /etc/rc.local
<glaucous> llutz, and I don't need to put sudo in front of it?
<llutz> glaucous: without sudo, will be run as root
<glaucous> llutz, okay great, thanks
<ader10> now on to my last problem (I'm so desperate, I posted a forum thread) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535426
<crackhead_> hi - trouble with gtk-recordmydesktop. the program crashed, and yet there has been that rectangle which indicates the part of the screen to be selected for recording still! the little rectangle has remained on my monitor over part of the workspace for days! ha. how do i get rid of that rectangle without rebooting or restarting x?
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : sorry i dont quite get it ? I already mount my /media/disk-1/ and make it a directory to output the usb thumb drive  , folder /USB8GBBK
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : so what should I change on the mount drive ? so I can output it ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: ddrescue workes with the device itself, backing up the entire partition bit for bit, so you want to use the device name as the input and the device should not be mounted while you're running ddrescue.
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : oh , so now I need to find my /media/disk-1/ drive device name sda something right ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: The device name is /dev/sdc1
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Backing up a bit, can you explain what exactly happened to your flash drive and why you think ddrescue will help?
<AleksiK^> Hi!
<AleksiK^> I tried to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04
<AleksiK^> upgrade went well but when ill reboot
<AleksiK^> ubuntu wont start
<AleksiK^> shell justs opens to screen
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : i am also quite confuse , previously running well with the flash drive , not knowing what happen it get corrupted , some file and directory cannot be open , and it all of them had a Lock sign
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : but when I ls the log file it said ls: cannot access ./Files/File 31-2: Input/output error ls: cannot open directory ./Files/File 31-2: Input/output error
<john38> Can Anybody help me out
<AleksiK^> init: ureadahed main process (1915) terminated with status 5
<odb|fidel> john38: try it
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"? That will help determine if it's a hardware problem.
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : i am also quite confuse , previously running well with the flash drive , not knowing what happen it get corrupted , some file and directory cannot be open , and it all of them had a Lock sign
<john38> i get this error when i open a tgz file
<john38> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
<john38> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<john38> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting no
<nickon> i have openchrome driver installed on my system but i cant see its effects
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : dmesg???
<glaucous> What are the default permissions for files in /tmp? Yesterday I added that tmpfs was mounted on /tmp each boot. /tmp folder got drwxrwxrwt, but I got an error message saying something about permissions inside /tmp. Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-glaucous" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<glaucous> And this as well, Error: "/tmp/kde-glaucous" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<llutz> glaucous: 1777
<glaucous> llutz, do I have to set the permissions each boot?
<llutz> glaucous: ups, 1777 is /tmp
<AleksiK^> init: ureadahed main process (1915) terminated with status 5
<john38> any help
<glaucous> llutz, in fstab that is
<llutz> glaucous: if /tmp has 1777 root:root it should work fine
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: It's a command which prints error messages from the kernel.
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : i dont know much I just wanted to backup all the files out that all i wanted to do , then will format it
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : how do I use this dmesg command ?
<glaucous> llutz, I believe this is 1777? drwxrwxrwt  11 root root
<odb|fidel> john38: tried redownloading the file?
<llutz> glaucous: right. i wonder about your error above, /tmp/kde-$user always should be owned by $user, not root
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Just run "dmesg", or if you want to make it easier to pastebin then install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) and run "dmesg | pastebinit"
<glaucous> llutz, I think I found it though
<thehizz> hi - trouble with gtk-recordmydesktop. the program crashed, and yet there has been that rectangle which indicates the part of the screen to be selected for recording still! the little rectangle has remained on my monitor over part of the workspace for days! ha. how do i get rid of that rectangle without rebooting or restarting x?
<john38> yeah several times from diffrent links
<john38> same thing
<glaucous> llutz, it's only when I run (kate in this scenario) as sudo. Otherwise there's no error
<llutz> glaucous: use gksudo, not sudo for gui-apps
<john38> its a modem driver
<llutz> glaucous: or kdesudo
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : do I need to specified which directory my flash drive was ?
<glaucous> llutz, kdesudo, thanks, always wondered what it was called.
<ader10> My question is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535426 Please help :)
<llutz> glaucous: or was it kdesu? try it
<ader10> kdesu
<glaucous> llutz, first one worked. And now I don't get any errors.
<glaucous> llutz, what's the big difference between sudo and gk/kde-sudo?
<llutz> glaucous: sudo won't set x-permissions right in some cases. one case was your issue
<Oer> ader10, '.. but where the guide uses /bin/null I used /dev/null ...´ why ?
<llutz> glaucous: or better: file permissions if X is involved
<Oer> dev/null is not a folder
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: No, dmesg will print all kernel messages since boot (there will be a lot of output).
<glaucous> llutz, alright, perfect. So I should always use kdesudo when using GUI apps? Not when using commands and scripts?
<ader10> Oer: neither is /bin/null
<Kerem>  is there any good way to remake the shadowfiles from the /etc/passwd /etc/group and /etc/shadow
<llutz> glaucous: right, sudo only for non-gui-apps
<ader10> Oer: I'm pretty sure the author meant to use /dev/null, but if you think he did mean /bin/null I can try it again
<ader10> I doubt that's the cause of the problem, though
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : so what does it have to do with the flash drive error ? will dmesg corrupted my kernal ?
<john38> ??
<glaucous> llutz, thanks, now I'll try out if my sudo program starts up nicely. Thanks a lot :)
<glaucous> llutz, oh by the way. /etc/rc.local is only run at boot, not at login right?
<llutz> glaucous: right
<wxr3516> Jordan_U: dmesg prints all messages in the kernel message ring buffer. so if kernel messages exceed the size of that buffer, the oldest messages will be removed.
<john38> anybody else help me?
<ayush27> hello i need immediate help.
<Thunderstorm> ayush27, what kind of help?
<Jordan_U> wxr3516: I know, but that's not really relevant in this instance.
<Jordan_U> !dmesg | ubuntunewbie
<wxr3516> Jordan_U: alright
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<ayush27> I need to run linux on my desktop for academic reasons. I'm an IT engineering student. the problem is that my PC is a 700 MHz pentium 3 with 384 MB RAM. which version of ubuntu shall I use?
<Traveler9> hi , whats the difference of i386 and amd64 install ?
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : ok , so it wouldnt do any harm right ? can I output to a text file ?
<Jordan_U> ayush27: I'd go with lubuntu.
<jpl> john38: what's the output of "file filename.tgz" ?
<llutz> ayush27: lubuntu could be a start
<ayush27> I need to run the GUI (the X windows graphical version, not only the command version)
<iceroot> !amd64 | lekstok
<ubottu> lekstok: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<john38> intel-537ep_secure-227390.2.tgz
<bazhang> ayush27, lxde (lubuntu-desktop) uses the GUI
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Correct, it just displays messages and has no other effects. You can save the output to a file by running "dmesg > /path/to/file.txt"
<tarek_> hello everybody, my network manager has disapeared!
<thehizz> Can anyone help me get rid of the residual selection rectangle from gtk-recordmydesktop, which crashed??? :)
<lekstok> ubottu sow intel based is not fully supported ? just amd ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ayush27> is lubuntu as simple and straight forward as ubuntu? I also need to work on the BASH shell
<iceroot> lekstok: read the wiki-artikel what amd64 is
<tarek_> i am using Wicd but would like to go back to network manager
<st__> i need bubuntu help please
<bazhang> lekstok, amd64 fully supports intel64
<iceroot> lekstok: intel is also supported
<ader10> My question is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535426 Please help if you can
<Jordan_U> lekstok: No, intel adopted AMD's 64 bit architecture.
<lekstok> i'm new to linux ^^
<bazhang> st__, bubuntu? you mean ubuntu surely
<st__> it doesn't boot all of the sudden
<jpl> john38: from a cmd line, type: file intel-537ep_secure-227390.2.tgz and give us the output
<llutz> ayush27: it uses a simpler desktop-environment, but yes its uasable. bash comes by default
<iceroot> lekstok: amd64 is also for windows
<lekstok> iceroot : i know
<Kwpolska_> okay.
<ayush27> alright. thanks llutz. where can I get lubuntu?
<olivier_93> :)
<llutz> lubuntu.net ayush27
<st__> it doesn't boot and sits doing nothing
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : done here is my pastebin , quite some error for the usb http://pastebin.com/6rDhUUUE
<john38> intel-537ep_secure-227390.2.tgz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Wed Oct 22 04:50:24 2003
<karlo__> when come out new version of ubuntu, do I need download the new version or I must just update old version with update manager ?
<tarek_> anybody please?:)
<jpl> john38: try gunzip intel-537ep_secure-227390.2.tgz
<iceroot> karlo__: you can upgrade from the internet or alternate-cd no need to reinstall
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Ok, that looks like it's just filesystem errors, not hardware errors. ddrescue is really for rescuing data from dying hardware.
<karlo__> <iceroot>, ty
<john38> gzip: intel-537ep_secure-227390.2.tgz: invalid compressed data--format violated
<st__> your linux doesn't boot and doing nothing, can some-one help?
<jpl> john38: this file seems to be corrupted
<john38> damn
<john38> i got another modem maybe you could help me with that
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : oh , so want does the log for dmeg explain means ? showing it's file system error ? [ 2963.691086]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 11925059)
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : wanted to learn more :)
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: fsck will hopefully be able to fix the filesystem. Try running "sudo umount /dev/sdc1" then "sudo fsck -y /dev/sdc1"
<glaucous> llutz, okay it did not work very well with rc.local. First of all one of the softwares is a GUI application which underclocks my GPU, so I guess I need to run it at logon?
<john38> Creative Modem Blaster v.92 Pci DI5633
<llutz> glaucous: yes, you cannot use rc.local for those type of apps
<glaucous> llutz, okay, so what is my options?
<lekstok> what's the best version of linux you can get ?
<llutz> glaucous: gnome or kde?
<glaucous> llutz, kde
<elyob> Hi, trying to rsync a number of data folders under projects in my apache folders, but trying to keep the structure, I'm having trouble ... At the moment am trying to copy "/var/www/*/data" ->  "/backup/" ... can I put something like  "/backup/[1]/" to try and keep the directory name found by the *?
<ayush27> I just wanna confirm again. Lubuntu 10.04 (graphical version) will run fine on 700 MHz Pentium 3 with 384 MB RAM?
<tarek_> hello everybody, my network manager has disapeared!
<tarek_> i am using Wicd but would like to go back to network manager
<glaucous> llutz, there is an app called Autostart in KDE, but I'm not sure how well sudo will work there?
<st__> ayush27, yes, but you can hardly run a browser there
<glaucous> llutz, or kdesudo for that matter
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: It means that something is wrong with the filesystem, possibly from removing the flash drive without unmounting it first. I don't know the details of exactly what "invalid cluster chain" means, but fsck is the way to go for trying to fix the problem.
<llutz> glaucous: if oyu use "kdesudo cmd" it should ask for password after login
<st__> it doesn't boot and sits doing nothing, can someone help please??
<lekstok> ignore :p
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : done with fdisk http://pastebin.com/TvdYH71u
<ayush27> st__: so which version of ubuntu would you suggest? I would need to use standard applications like a browser
<Jordan_U> st__: Absolutely no output after the BIOS screens?
<glaucous> llutz, I'll try it
<st__> ayush27, ubuntu won't do, you need some mini distro
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : what should I do next ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: Ok, looks good. Try "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/disk-1/" and see if you can access your files now.
<llutz> ayush27: it depends on your definition of "fine". it will run, but to run fast you'll need more RAM
<john38> Somebody help me
<Jordan_U> ayush27: I disagree with st__, I think that lubuntu will run fine on that hardware.
<llutz> ayush27: and things like firefox etc could be a pain
<st__> Jordan_U, there's text: mountall: Filesystem could not be mounted: /mnt/music
<DvD> Hi!! I have a question about doing a customized live Ubuntu cd, is this the right room?
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : thanks seems like some file can be recover some are gone
<Jigal> how can i see of which user group i am a member of?
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: If there are some files you'd still like to recover you can try a program called "photorec", but if they're not important it may be more trouble than it's worth.
<l000> hello good afternoon. i cannot install xfce.i want to use desktop that is less resources.i have 1gb ram only. sudo apt-get install xfce wont work
<ikonia> Jordan_U: id $username
<llutz> Jigal: id $user
<ikonia> oops
<ader10> I can't find out how to mark a thread as solved O_o
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: If you do want to use photorec though you shouldn't write anything to the flash drive untill you do.
<l000> im using lucid and sudo apt-get install xfce is not working.
<ader10> ah, got it
<john38> Anybody availabe
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : oh , it had some .REC which some files are recover . the folder can be access but files on the folder are gone
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : so I am trying to add something into the flash drive see whether it works
<john38> i have Creative Modem Blaster v.92 PCI DI5633 trying to find closed driver
<lekstok> if i download the amd64 will it work on my intel based pc ?
<Jordan_U> lekstok: If it's a 64 bit processor, yes.
<l000> when i do "sudo apt-get install xfce" the reply is E: Couldn't find package xfce
<cpf> lekstok, If your intel isbit, yes
<st__> how can I boot my ssytem then?!
<cpf> lekstok, *64 bit :)
<lekstok> its a core2duo
<l000> how to install xfce desktop?less resources / consumption of ram
<iceroot> lekstok: core2duo is amd64
<john38> Somebody help me?:
<Jordan_U> st__: Try booting a liveCD and commenting out the /mnt/music entry in your /etc/fstab
<iceroot> l000: xfce is suching the same resources as gnome, try lxde
<lekstok> it's a T6600
<DvD> i'm doing a customized live cd and when it comes the part of:  /etc/init.d/gdm start   Itreturns me this: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service gdm start
<DvD> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start gdm
<st__> so I cannot skip this errror??
<l000> iceroot : less resources to use and low ram to use?ill use lxde?
<iceroot> l000: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  to install lxde
<Jordan_U> st__: There may be a way to, but I don't know it off hand (thogh I've never looked)
<l000> iceroot : i just want browser firefox,xchat and terminal thats all.so sluggish when i use gnome.always freezing.lucid
<elyob> Hi, trying to rsync a number of data folders under projects in my apache folders, but trying to keep the structure, I'm having trouble ... At the moment am trying to copy "/var/www/*/data" ->  "/backup/" ... can I put something like  "/backup/[1]/" to try and keep the directory name found by the *?
<lekstok> iceroot whats the difference of the dvd iso and the cd iso ? is there more data or something ?
<ibnarrashid> l000: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop if you still want xfce
<l000> iceroot : in lxde i can use firefox,terminal and xchat?
<glaucous> Is there a way to start a program minimized?
<Kwpolska> lekstok: on dvd you find more useless packages than on cd
<iceroot> lekstok: yes the dvd contains more software, the same software you get with apt-get in newer version, so use the cd
<iceroot> l000: sure
<Kwpolska> and the best thing is, you can use it for installing not up-to-date packages!
<l000> so iceroot ill use lubuntu?i can still use firefox,terminal,xchat?
<iceroot> l000: yes, i told you already
<Kwpolska> it will work faster
<l000> iceroot thank ibnarrashid thanks
<gonzoism> msg nickserv identify hunter1
<gonzoism> oops
<gonzoism> damnit
<iceroot> gonzoism: change it fast
<Kwpolska> you might not find ichat ootb
<lekstok> ok but on my ubuntu 7.xxx i can choose language in 10.04 i can't choose language
<l000> hehehe
<Kwpolska> xchat*
<gonzoism> :)
<l000> hunter1 howdy hehehe
<Kwpolska> lekstok: you did something wrong. I could change it, but I didn't installed it and I will not.
<l000> joke
<gonzoism> yep. :)
<lekstok> if i enter the cd it installs auto
<tarek_> i am using Wicd but would like to go back to network manager please :)
<lekstok> boot screen coms up an begins installing
<iceroot> lekstok: not the normal ubuntu-cd
<lekstok> yes it does
<iceroot> lekstok: no
<lekstok> its an original
<lekstok> i ordered that cd
<lekstok> from the site of ubuntu
<iceroot> !download | lekstok
<ubottu> lekstok: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Jigal> something is weird i am a member of the www-data group but i am not able to go to a dir which is owned by www-data how can that be?
<iceroot> lekstok: that is the normal cd
<john38> Anybody??
<tarek_> hello everybody, my network manager has disapeared! how can i bring it back please?
<iceroot> !anyone | john38
<ubottu> john38: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gonzoism> lekstok, I've had that happen before, with the original cds.  What are you wanting it to do ?
<DarsVaeda> does someone know a nice guide to tor configuration? i especially look for setting ip last time and restricting ips to regions
<john38> i did ubottu TWice!!
<john38> i have Creative Modem Blaster v.92 PCI DI5633 trying to find closed driver
<gonzoism> DarsVaeda, have you checked the one out on torproject.org ?
<astrocub> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<lekstok> iceroot sow what you are saying that the original cd is not good ?
<john38> Somebody help me?:
<DarsVaeda> @gonzoism: actually not, i'll do thx
<gonzoism> lekstok, if he is, he is wrong.  I've had it do that before.  what is the problem ?  are you wanting live-cd mode or something ?
<gonzoism> DarsVaeda, :)  I hope it helps.
<lekstok> i enter the cd  gonzoism  and it boots auto the installation
<lekstok> i cant enter startx either
<gonzoism> DarsVaeda, if you can write a tutorial about what you are doing, it would probably help the project.  There seems to be too little user contributed howto's and info out there.  :)
<john38> thats not a question
<Jigal> something is weird i am a member of the www-data group but i am not able to go to a dir which is owned by www-data how can that be?
<gonzoism> lekstok, right....   but are you wanting it to do something else ?
<gonzoism> lekstok, I mean, is this a problem ?
<lekstok> yes
<lekstok> yes :p i want it in a other language
<DarsVaeda> i'll see
<gonzoism> lekstok, ok...   maybe you are wanting to run the OS from
<gonzoism> lekstok, oh
<gonzoism> lekstok, are you watching it while it boots ?
<john38> can somebody help me find Creative Modem Blaster v.92 PCI DI5633 closed driver
<lekstok>  on my older cd i can choose laguage set up keyboard before installation
<lekstok> yes i watched it
<lekstok>  the logo of ubuntu coms up and a few square blocks that are loading
<gonzoism> lekstok, does the older cd let you choose language on this particular computer ?
<lekstok> jep
<gonzoism> lekstok,  you might want to crc checksum it or check the image on the cd...   you may have a bad cd.
<Jordan_U> lekstok: In the newer CD's the language selection isn't presented untill after X has started, unless you press any key in the first ~ 5 seconds of boot to get to the isolinux boot menu.
<gonzoism> lekstok, ^  Jordan_U seems to have your answer.  Try that.  It looks promising. :)
<john38> Does anybody know where to find Creative Modem Blaster v.92 PCI DI5633 closed driver
<lekstok> Jordan_U so i have to press any key first ?
<iflema> john38 have you identified the chipset?
<phlak_user> !hi | all
<ubottu> all: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Oer> john38, i used google and found no linux driver, only 1 message pointing @ http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php but it is a shareware driver, full version is paid
<Jordan_U> lekstok: If you want to select a language in the boot menu rather than after X has started, yes. Though selecting a language won't help much if X isn't starting at all.
<lekstok> i cant type in startx
<john38> thats the full name of driver Creative Modem Blaster v.92 PCI DI5633
<john38> i mean modem
<lekstok> its starting auto the installation
<gonzoism> lekstok, hold down shift while rebooting
<l000> iceroot : what to choose? gdm or lxdm? im in Configuring lxdm Default display manager
<lekstok> i'll try
<iflema> john38 if you can get your hands on an external dialup modem you need no drivers and setup is a breeze.... IF.....
<iFrankZ> does somebody know how to install windows xp on linux without any cd? I mean, without any kind of program or file that belongs to Windows XP.
<john38> ok this website
<john38> is this are thise drivers for Creative Modem Blaster v.92 PCI DI5633
<john38> is Conexant the same as Creative what is HCF
<lekstok> same thing just starts auto the installation
<gonzoism> lekstok, i'll google it for you.
<its-me-again> anyone here into linux gaming
<lekstok> the purple background coms up and it beginbs installation
<its-me-again> i have the perfect solution if you are into linux gaming.
<RealEyes> <.<;
<gonzoism> let's hear it
<RealEyes> whats the solution?
<gonzoism> its-me-again,
<Maddeth> herro
<gonzoism> lekstok, 10.04 ?
<its-me-again> gonzoism: yes
<lekstok> gonzoism yes
<gonzoism> its-me-again, what is the perfect solution ?
<iflema> john38 im not sure, the scanmodem tool can identify the chipset.... the model nummber is usually/was usually not enough....
<gonzoism> lekstok, netbook version ?
<Jordan_U> lekstok: Did you press any key while the screen looked like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-1.png ?
<gonzoism> lekstok, The Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop and Netbook CDs feature a new boot interface that is non interactive by default.   To configure advanced boot options, press any key at the first boot screen.
<Jigal> something is weird i am a member of the www-data group but i am not able to go to a dir which is owned by www-data how can that be?
<RealEyes> does anyone know why autorun will not work on my 10.04?
<gonzoism> Jigal, permissions may be wrong....   did you chown -x it ?
<glaucous> What was the command to view all mounted devices?
<Jigal> gonzoism: chown-x ?????
<john38> i got this driver for another modem intel-537ep_secure-227390.2.tgz
<john38> but its corrupt
<llutz> glaucous: mount
<gonzoism> Jigal,  i mean chmod -x   (removing the executable bit from the directory)
<glaucous> llutz, oh right. Although I found "df -h", which was what I was looking for :)
<iflema> hard work and tears john38, thats the heads up.....
<lekstok> Jordan_U nope i don't get that
<its-me-again> gon luciod puppy linux puppy 5.1
<john38> i know i appreciate your help
<lekstok> he is showing direct ubuntu logo with loading blocks
<Jigal> gonzoism: how do i do that?
<l000> hello i added sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop..something popsup here.what to choose then? coz i dont know...gdm or lxdm?im lucid
<john38> maybe you could find stable file
<l000> hello i added sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop..something popsup here.what to choose then? coz i dont know...gdm or lxdm?im using lucid
<Oer> why is that a gaming solution its-me-again ??
<gonzoism> Jigal,   you don't want to do that...   what does ls -l   show for it ?
<john38> you said i dont need drivers for external dialup modems
<Jordan_U> lekstok: Does your screen go blank for a few seconds? You may not be seeing that scree because your monitor takes a long time to change modes.
<iflema> john38 no but you do need a serial port
<iflema> john38 or usb to serial adapter
<gonzoism> jigal  the drwx---rwx  part is what I'm wondering about
<lekstok> Jordan_U yes
<its-me-again> gonzoism: lucid puppy puppy 5.1install that to a usb or on hdd. adn its the best solution. lucid puppy is supposed to be designed to use lucid apps. its not to good. but if you try ubuntu games just installing the application without any dependances most should run ( if not get them) adn as its much lighter than ubuntu it rocks
<iflema> john38 a serial port on ya computer thats is
<Maddeth> l000: depends on what environment you want gnome or lxdm
<glaucous> llutz, this is correct to mount a ntfs drive, right? "/dev/sda2	/media/WD 500	ntfs	defaults	0	0" The locations are correct.
<lekstok>  but i pressed any key atm it does nothing it just starts the install
<its-me-again> Oer: not exactly but thats all its good for
<Jordan_U> lekstok: Then press shift a few times after you stop seeing the BIOS screen.
<llutz> !ntfs > glaucous  not sure, i don't use ntfs
<ubottu> glaucous, please see my private message
<l000> Maddeth thanks.im using lucid.i think im currently usingE: Couldn't find package xfce gnome..so ill choose lxdm?i want less resources.
<Oer> its-me-again, shame shame, all games work on ubuntu, so i do not try your puppy, sorry.
<Jigal> gonzoism: talking about the nrka2 dir http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/skp7YKA8
<glaucous> ubottu, alright
<gonzoism> its-me-again,   sounds good.  thanks for that info.  I'll probably never use it (I don't game...)  but i just learned about lucid puppy.  thanks.
<nixjr> i have a 320gb hdd, formatted it using gparted as ext4, it says 298gb total and 4.8gb in use.  can someone explain why there is any data in use, and why it says 298 not 320?
<iflema> john38 some pci modem work with less hassel if youve some to choose from?!?!?!?!?!/
<gonzoism> Jigal,  i think your permissions are wrong....
<its-me-again> oer, gonzoism puppy 5.1 runs better especially on older machines for linux gaming
<Maddeth> l000: lxde is a less resource hungry DE than xfce, may be just what you are after
<RealEyes> why wont my CDs autorun? :/
<iflema> john38 best of luck.... and most where made for windows.... so.... yeah... tears.
<Jigal> gonzoism: ok so what do i have to do to get them right?
<lekstok> i pressed shift and there is a " - " and it stays that way
<lekstok> oink
<its-me-again> gonzoism: another thing remember that as lupu is not ubuntu dont install to many ubuntu apps i have broken it seversal times
<l000> Maddeth : so if the system boot.what to choose?theres a small bar at the bottom...whats for gdm and lxdm?
<gonzoism> Jigal,  see if there is anyone here that is knowledgeable about permissions.  you can paste them this, and tell them the username and group you are using.  drwx------ 8 www-data jigal 4096 2010-07-20 17:32 nrka2
<john38> assuming i have an RS-232 serial port i should go with External
<Maddeth> l000: not sure I am afraid try choosing lxdm
<Maddeth> gdm is for gnome
<gonzoism> Jigal,   um.  what is your username and what group are you in ?  maybe I know it.   I'm kinda crappy with permissions though....
<lekstok> i even used bt4 and that works perfect
<l000> Maddeth : so if i reboot, what to choose?gnmoopenbox?xterm?
<mason> hi
<iflema> john38 if ya got one laying around definitely..... there a little thin on the ground these days and expensive'ish
<olly__> can anyone tell me what the - means in this line of rsyslog configuration? `local0.*  -/mnt/log/pusher/haproxy.log`
<nixjr> can anyone help me understand partitioning and file systems etc?
<iflema> !who | john38
<ubottu> john38: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : Thanks a lot , I think the USB flash drive is fix , now I can copy and delete files inside
<tim> Hey. I'm using 'dd' to look at the end of a drive. If I skip=x sectors, a label appears at octal = y. But I need to know how many sectors to skip to make the label appear at octal = 0040000.  I can convert octal to decimal, but how do I convert decimal to sectors?
<ubuntunewbie> Thanks a lot  :)
<gonzoism> lekstok,   you may have a bad image.  compare bit sums...
<Jordan_U> ubuntunewbie: You're welcome.
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : :D
<john38> iflema: im looking at a USB fax/modem its small connect to computer via usa other end is RJ11
<Maddeth> l000: not sure sorry, stuck on windows at the moment at work, so cant have a play or do too much googling at the moment
<Jigal> gonzoism: how do i find out my group?
<john38> iflema: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825180014
<iflema> john38 the ones with a serial connection are an absolute breeze
<lekstok> now it doesnt doing anything at all  oink
<gonzoism> Jigal,   maybe chmod ugo+x directory_name will fix that.  that is kinda like using a really big hammer for a tiny nail though....   you may not want those perms on that directory....    like I said, I'm bad with permissions.   you can read about permissions at tldp.org     or google for something explaining permissions.
<Jigal> gonzoism:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TnEMhfya
<gonzoism> Jigal,   groups  command
<ubuntunewbie> Jordan_U : gtg so see you then ;)
<iflema> john38 its hard to know if the usb is supported in the kernel of via modules.....
<Jigal> gonzoism: ???
<john38> so the serial port ones dont need drivers
<iflema> john38 or via modules not of
<john38> ubuntu open source supports it
<iflema> john38 no, but do require a serial port, which is commonly not found on new computers
<iflema> john38 different beast all together....... Have you posted in the ubuntu forumns?
<llutz> olly__: "all messages of facility local0 were logged to /mnt/...."
<john38> iflmea: lets say i do have serial port
<gonzoism> Jigal,   yah, that is permissions error
<gonzoism> Jigal,   see the --- and  ---  parts of the dwrx part ?
<iflema> yes john38
<Jigal> gonzoism: ok i used your big hammer solutions
<gonzoism> Jigal,   did that fix it ?
<Jigal> gonzoism: looks like problem solved
<progre55> hi people! what's the difference between useradd and adduser? and which one is better to add a valid and independent user that has his own home dir, can be a sudoer and all?
<Jigal> gonzoism: not really how can i do the same for all subdirectories
<llutz> progre55: both can do that, i prefer adduser
<gonzoism> Jigal,   :)   if it is a security concern, you can brush up on the correct chmod 0744 or whatever and correct it any time. :)     maybe chmod -R or chmod -r for recursion.   man chmod, hit the / key, type whatever you are searching for (recursive)
<gonzoism> Jigal,  q to quit
<iceroot> progre55: adduser
<Jigal> gonzoism: can i use that big hammer command also recursively
<progre55> llutz: are there any additional options I have to specify in order to do that? or will just saying "adduser username" do it all by default?
<mason> hi all, my system uses openchrome driver and has 1 gb ram but still has a higher rate of draw wh?
<progre55> well I will ofcourse do the sudoers thing manually
<mason> redraw why?
<gogeta> progre55: you can do it threw a ui to in admin and users and groups
<llutz> progre55: adduser <newuser>          later "sudo adduser newuser admin
<iflema> john38 if you type the first few letters of my nick ( ifl )and then press the TAB key it will complete it, avoided typeos.... just in case you need t okeep asking here... it avoids redundancy
<progre55> gogeta: that's a server with no UI
<gogeta> progre55: set all there premissions groups etc
<gogeta> ah
<progre55> llutz: thanks
<llutz> progre55: try to stick with non-gui apps which are available on most systems
<mason> hi all, my system uses openchrome driver and has 1 gb ram but still has a higher rate of redraw why?
<gogeta> llutz: server was a good enough answer lol
<progre55> llutz: yeah, that's what I do =) and even if I wanted to use the gui, I wouldnt be able to )
<gonzoism> Jigal,   i think...  I was telling you how to search the man page for that.  I'll do that for you.  man is great for that kind of stuff
<gogeta> progre55: untrue thers some neat trick you can do with fb mode
<gogeta> tricks
<llutz> gogeta: if you read here for a while you'll see, server doesn't mean "no-gui" for most of the guys :(
<gonzoism> Jigal,   yah,  -R     (capital R)
<progre55> gogeta: over ssh?
<gogeta> progre55: no fb mode is a framebuffer bash
<progre55> oh
<Zeus__> Hello! I have two HDD on my computer and for my data files I have choose the mount point ext4 /home. What should be the mount point for my second HDD? Also, if I leave if without a mounting point. Are they going to appear as file systems?
<gogeta> progre55: so if your server had a monoter you could even watch a movie
<Jordan_U> llutz: gogeta: Ubuntu Server does not install a GUI by default, and neither do most users of Ubuntu server.
<john38> iflema, how bout this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825134002
<mason> my system has a high rate of redraw even though it has the 3d drivers installed
<gogeta> Jordan_U: gui and fb mode are 2 diffrent things
<progre55> gogeta: well, the server is located in the amazon clouds, so I dont think I could do that =)
<xxrocieroxx> buenas tardes
<gogeta> progre55: probly not
<xxrocieroxx> o buenos dias
<xxrocieroxx> hay algun español?
<gogeta> progre55: but its a cool trick if your a server admin
<progre55> =)
<gogeta> progre55: my managers always hated i could get there servers to do that
<newbie|2> hello friend
<progre55> gogeta: lol
<progre55> hi mate =)
<Andrew9> every startup gksudo asks me for a password when password accepted it says gksudo has no parameter. how do i remove it from startup?
<iflema> john38 if its serial.... itll fly..... in the dialup software ya just point it to the /dev/..... hang on let me look
<gonzoism> Zeus__,   they will probably be auto-mounted if they are already formatted.   you could always mount it in /mnt   or in /media/sdxx   (xx being whatever)
<Jordan_U> progre55: Use mplayer with aalib to watch ascii movies over ssh :)
<xxrocieroxx> Buenas
<xxrocieroxx> hay algun español?
<newbie|2> Jordan_U:  what about sound?
<john38> iflema, i use gnome ppp
<Misterio> xxrocieroxx: Sí, pero ve a #ubuntu-es :)
<gogeta> progre55: i entently enabled fb mode on all of them then take are little lcd monoter and some speakers and connect to one of the blades
<Zeus__> gonzoism, what if I leave them without a mounting point? are they going to appear as file systems?
<DJones> !es | xxrocieroxx
<ubottu> xxrocieroxx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xxrocieroxx> ¡gracias
<gogeta> progre55: and watch moves
<progre55> Jordan_U: ascii? 0_o I'll try that right away! ))
<mains_power> how do I download the source code for a program?
<mains_power> in ubuntu?
<tim> Hey. I'm using 'dd' to look at the end of a drive. If I skip=x sectors, a label appears at octal = y. But I need to know how many sectors to skip to make the label appear at octal = 0040000.  I can convert octal to decimal, but how do I convert decimal to sectors?
<gonzoism> Zeus__,   they will most likely be auto-mounted.   so yes, a filesystem auto mounted in /media/  and you will most likely get an icon on your desktop....  :)
<llutz> mains_power: apt-get source package
<mains_power> is there a gui way to do it?
<mason> the source code comes with most programs
<mason> in the src folder
<iflema> john38 you need to confirm.... apparently there where some dumb if you will external modems released after 2002..... tears
<gonzoism> mains_power, well, you can get it from the projects home page as well as a tarball,  whatever.tar.gz
<violinappren> tim, a sector is 512 byte
<gogeta> progre55: its nice being these blades are on fiber
<xxrocieroxx> #ubuntu-.es
<gogeta> progre55: fasst
<progre55> gogeta: you bet )
<mains_power> Where is the src folder?
<violinappren> xxrocieroxx: type, /join #ubuntu-es
<john38> iflema, what i idint understand
<mason> mains_power: if you downloaded a deb package u r out of luck
<progre55> Jordan_U: do I have to install the lib separately or does it come with mplayer? cause I cant find any mplayer plugins with aalib )
<mains_power> Does Ubuntu come with the source code for the programs installed?
<john38> iflema,  confirm i have serial port?
<gonzoism> mains_power, what program are you wanting the source to ?
<progre55> Jordan_U: or were you just kidding?
<progre55> =)
<mains_power> Well Google chrome
<iceroot> mains_power: donwload the source-package not the binary package (deb)
<violinappren> mains_power: each program has it's own source code layout and built mechanism, either use apt-get source or consult each application's home page
<mason> mains_power: which pgm do u want?
<tim> right violinappren, but i still don't know how to use that info
<iflema> john38 no, if you go to purchase a "new" external dialup......
<mains_power> You can't get the source code for google chrome, can you?
<tim> and thank you for the reply
<mains_power> only chromium?
<iceroot> mains_power: or have a look at man apt-get  there was an opion to download the source-package
<gogeta> iflema: who said dialup
<mains_power> I want the source for google chrome
<iflema> john38 point the software to /dev/ttys0
<john38> ok got it
<Jordan_U> progre55: -vo aa
<iflema> john38 if not /dev/ttyS1
<john38> not dev/modem
<mason> mains_power: go to the official website
<xxrocieroxx> esta el canal vacio
<gonzoism> mains_power, just type apt-get source chrome   or whatever the package is called.   or you can go to the chrome website and get the latest sources.    (ubuntu patches won't be applied, but I doubt you would notice that or that it would really matter.)
<violinappren> mains_power: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/get-the-code
<iflema> john38 only if you make the shortcut
<gogeta> iflema: dialup people still use that
<iflema> :)
<gogeta> iflema: where do you live the desert
<gogeta> lol
<mason> mains_power: also try srware iron
<john38> gogeta, im helping this person with computer
<iflema> gogeta go easy... where lucky ;)
<gogeta> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<gogeta> john38: pretty mutch find modem driver for linux then install a app that can dail
<gogeta> john38: gppp works well
<john38> gogeta,  thats the problem
<iflema> gogeta have you ever delt with dialup on linux?
<iflema> gogeta all the winmodems
<john38> gogeta, been trying to find modem drivers for two!! modems
<gogeta> iflema: not sence 1993
<john38> gogeta,  no luck
<iflema> gogeta not much has changed
<gogeta> john38: that guide pretty mutch list all mdoems and there drivers
<akios> hi @all :)
<john38> gogeta, i doubt it
<gogeta> john38: well if you refuse to read and lern nobodys can help
<iflema> gogeta hes looking into all option and hes on top of it...... =)
<john38> gogeta, i will
<violinappren> !hi | akios
<ubottu> akios: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Zeus__> thank you all :)
<Zeus__> bye
<progre55> wow, it is cool to watch movies in ascii mode :D
<gogeta> john38: scanmodem a tool also listed there will tell you what driver your modem needs
<gogeta> john38: then the guide will tell where where and how to install
<terrid> Hi all, im having major problems trying to get mysql installed
<violinappren> !details | terrid
<ubottu> terrid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<john38> does scanmodem allow me to download modem driver
<gogeta> john38: it simply tells you what modem and driver it uses
<terrid> I rebooted on moday and when i tried to start mysql, i got the following: Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<gogeta> john38: like connex
<gogeta> john38: and so on
<terrid> i then thought I'd remove mysql-client and mysql-server
<john38> gogeta, i got a creative modem blaster v.92 pci DI5633
<terrid> but it just hangs on 'Stopping MySQL database server mysqld'
<john38> gogeta, is that connex
<terrid> I'm using Karmic
<gogeta> john38: scanmodem will tell you and it sounds like a winmodem
<terrid> can anyone help?
<violinappren> terrid: so the packages are not removed? does mysqld start ?
<qwertyjustin> Hi, how can i permanently mount the /host drive to ubuntu desktop?
<violinappren> qwertyjustin: /etc/fsatab
<terrid> typing 'mysql' into terminal i get 'Access denied for user 'blah'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<violinappren> fstab *
<gogeta> john38: is that a ext usb modem?
<phlak_user> terrid: have you setup access for user blah@localhost using mysqladmin?
<violinappren> terrid: 'mysql' is the client, mysqld is the server, paste the output of 'ps aux | grep mysql'
<terrid> root      6799  0.0  0.0   1752   548 ?        S    10:59   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<terrid> mysql     6931  0.0  0.8 128320 17296 ?        Sl   10:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock --port=3306
<terrid> root      6932  0.0  0.0   2936   696 ?        S    10:59   0:00 logger -t mysqld -p daemon.error
<terrid> craig     7790  0.0  0.0   3044   808 pts/0    R+   11:06   0:00 grep --colour=auto mysql
<FloodBot1> terrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terrid> oops sorry
<qwertyjustin> violinappren: so /etc/fstab mount /dev/sda1 /home/user/desktop    - something like that?
<terrid> http://pastie.org/1053427
<john38> gogeta, no
<violinappren> qwertyjustin: man fstab
<john38> gogeta, pci modem
<violinappren> terrid: try connecting use: mysql -u root
<terrid> violinappren: I then get http://pastie.org/1053430 when i try /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<terrid> violinappren: i can connect and i can login
<gogeta> john38: it is a winmodem aka a softwhere controled modem you need this http://linmodems.org
<tim> Hey. I'm using 'dd' to look at the end of a drive. If I skip=x sectors, a label appears at octal = y. But I need to know how many sectors to skip to make the label appear at octal = 0040000. How do I convert the difference between two octals into sectors?
<john38> when i download scanmodem tool
<john38> and i run
<gogeta> john38: yes your going to need to use scanmodem and find out its chipset lspci only gives you the brand name
<terrid> violinappren:  any ideas?
<violinappren> terrid: the access denied message is because you have no user named 'blah', root can still login
<gogeta> john38: scanmodem makes a text file just read it
<john38> gogeta, run in this the process will it download the necessary driver
<shadow_phoenix> hello
<gogeta> john38: just sudo scanmodem then read the text file
<john38> ok
<st__>  how can I boot when mountall cannot mount some filesystem?
<gogeta> john38: gets made in the dir you run it
<john38> gogeta,  what im going to is install modem in this computer
<inveratulo> How do you tab through multiple terminal tabs in Ubuntu's default terminal app?
<gogeta> john38: it will tell you the chipset
<terrid> violinappren:  but I'm getting: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<violinappren> terrid: stat /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<gogeta> john38: then we knoe what driver it needs
<fablinix> should I use Google Chrome or Chromium?
<john38> gogeta, oh but scanmodem wont download it for me
<gogeta> john38: no
<terrid> violinappren:  stat: cannot stat `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock': No such file or directory
<john38> gogeta,  what are the chances i'll get driver
<phlak_user> fablinix: Google Chrome isnt available for Linux yet; you can use Chromium natively
<gogeta> john38: once you do what i say and we knoe its chipset
<john38> gogeta, brb
<shadow_phoenix> I have ubuntun 10.04. Yesterday, everything was fine. Internet was fast and amsn worked. Today, when I turned it on, amsn doesn't connect and internet is slow in several sites, and I can't even open some (wikipedia, yahoo mail). I don't thing I altered anything in the configuration, but I think I updated the system with the update manager. Any idea what i hapening?
<violinappren> terrid: check mysql conf files in /etc/mysql for the location of the socket
<shadow_phoenix> also, other ppl connected to the network are not having any problems, so it must be my ubuntu...
<phlak_user> shadow_phoenix: what is the RTA when you ping the ISP gateway?
<shadow_phoenix> I'm king of a newbie. RTA?
<violinappren> shadow_phoenix: pastebin your ifconfig  and mii-tool output
<phlak_user> shadow_phoenix: round trip average
<shadow_phoenix> how do I check rta?
<gogeta> i sware
<phlak_user> shadow_phoenix: when you ping, the time that it prints is RTA
<gogeta> and i found its chipset and all he nedded was a deb a Conexant
<gogeta> dells drivers
<tt-123> hello
<grayhatgeek> hi everyone
<terrid> violinappren: am i looking in my.cnf?
<terrid> in /etc/mysql
<violinappren> terrid: yes
<shadow_phoenix> rta is 1.00ms
<tt-123> o ??
<ross__> what is a in-kernel web server
<violinappren> terrid: paste it
<terrid> violinappren:  http://pastie.org/1053442
<terrid> thats a small snipet
<violinappren> !hi | grayhatgeek
<ubottu> grayhatgeek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<grayhatgeek> thanks
<violinappren> terrid: no, paste all of it
<shadow_phoenix> http://pastebin.com/yHerEJZF the ifconfig and mii-tool output
<inveratulo> Good Morning all -- I am trying to move between different tabs in the default terminal program, how do I do this with keyboard shortcut?
<fablinix> phlak_user: oh ok, thank you then, I'll try Chromium
<grayhatgeek> inveratulo : try ctrl+1
<grayhatgeek> ctrl+2
<grayhatgeek> ..etc
<violinappren> terrid: also paste /etc/mysql/debian.cn
<grayhatgeek> depends on the number of the tB
<barfster> I am now preparing a MacOS X vmdk in VirtualBox, is there a way to run this VMDK on ubuntu in multiple instances?
<inveratulo> grayhatgeek: that doesn't work, it just spits out special characters into the terminal
<terrid> violinappren: http://pastie.org/1053445
<gogeta> john38: i found what it uses
<john38> gogeta, what is the ubuntu page for scanmodem
<gogeta> john38: Conexant driver
<john38> gogeta, how did
<grayhatgeek> <barfster>  : YOU CAN INSTALL MAC OSX snow leaopord on the latest version of virtual box with no problem
<gogeta> john38: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<Oer> barfster, the UELA of macOS does not allow you to install it virtual
<willmarshall> Guys! I want to grab the source for a deb package, apply a patch and then build it
<willmarshall> How would I do this?
<owd95> i have tried cinelerra and kdenlive and both of them crashes all time... is they the only good video editors?
<phlak_user> inveratulo: alt+1, alt+2 etc
<barfster> It’s installed
<john38> gogeta, i dont know chipset
<gogeta> john38: i found it via google
<violinappren> terrid: clearly debian.cn and my.conf have different socket locations
<grayhatgeek> Oer :  NO YOU CAN ISNTALL MAC OSX ON VB
<inveratulo> phlak_user: that works, is there something equivalent to a "next terminal" so I can just cycle through them
<barfster> I am asking for ways to emulate the vmdk under ubuntu
<barfster> I did not ask about legal advice.
<terrid> violinappren:  yeah I've changed them
<violinappren> grayhatgeek: easy on caps
<disappearedng> Is there a way to restart hotplug without restarting?
<gogeta> john38: the jaunty guide should work for ya
<phlak_user> inveratulo: if its multiple windows (not tabs) then alt+tab switches
<shadow_phoenix> anyone can help?
<john38> gogeta, so i gotta pay for it
<gogeta> john38: no dells drivers are free
<inveratulo> phlak_user: its all in one window, just different tabs, surely there's a way to cycle through them all
<gogeta> john38: For Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope): Use this  file. Unpack it and enter the resulting directory, do sudo make install  and sudo /usr/sbin/hsfconfig
<gogeta> john38: right there
<barfster> qemu mosx1.vmdk ?
<st__>  how can I boot when mountall cannot mount some filesystem?
<willmarshall> Anyone?
<phlak_user> !anyone | willmarshall
<ubottu> willmarshall: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<violinappren> willmarshall: apt-get source packagename
<terrid> violinappren:  i still get 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' when trying to connect to mysql using PHP
<violinappren> terrid: restart mysql
<john38> gogeta, its a bz2 file
<willmarshall> violinappren: Awesome
<gogeta> john38: yep
<phlak_user> terrid: does netstat -nl | grep 3306 show that its listening on localhost also?
<gogeta> john38: just unpack it then open a term go into the dir and  do as the guide says
<violinappren> !packaging | willmarshall
<ubottu> willmarshall: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<willmarshall> violinappren: Thanks again :)
<terrid> phlak_user: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<violinappren> willmarshall: you're welcome
<phlak_user> terrid: what is the command you're using to connect?
<willmarshall> violinappren: So this will let me make a small monkeypatch to the source, then recompile the deb package?
<terrid> phlak_user: i have restarted the db
<jepong> anyone having problems with Alt+F2 combination?
<violinappren> willmarshall: yes
<phlak_user> jepong: are you?
<terrid> http://pastie.org/1053454
<jepong> phlak_user, yeah... it won't pop the run application
<jepong> i thought just a simple keymap error but no
<violinappren> terrid: check mysql.default_socket in php.ini
<violinappren> terrid: i suggest you ln -s /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock  /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock (and not change any conf files)
<john38> gogeta,  i i wish it was deb
<Guest95632> hi, I want to use compiz with emerald, but emerald does not let me decorate the panel, i was wondering how to let emerald do this, if in fact it is supposed to. By the panel i mean the bar where the applications/palces/system menus are.
<terrid> violinappren:  worked!
<terrid> thanks guys!!!!!
<violinappren> willmarshall: beware that if you install the package, it may get update, you can change its name in the debian/control file
<violinappren> terrid: great, you're welcome
<willmarshall> violinappren: No worries - this is for an offline installation
<jshmoe12> can someone help me with a xchat question
<jshmoe12> plz
<Misterio> !ask | jshmoe12
<ubottu> jshmoe12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jshmoe12> ok thx
<owd95> which is the best video editor in ubuntu?
<jshmoe12> when i go to settings preference sound in xchat so that i can set xchat to make a sound every time a message is posted it has /home/name/.xchat2/sounds but that directory doesnt exist. Is there a package that i need to install to have xchat sounds?
<Misterio> owd95: There is not best :P, anywais I like cinelerra
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: you need to create that folder and add your own sounds
<Misterio> s/anywais/anyways
<DerekDreery> @owd95: avidemux is good
<owd95> Misterio: i have tried it but i crashes for me...
<jshmoe12> oh ok I was wondering if there was a package like maybe xchat-sounds that added some by default, thx
<Misterio> owd95: And kino? it's very simple and easy to use
<phlak_user> !best
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: there's a page that has several sounds for xchat you just need to make the sound folder and extract them there
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<owd95> DerekDreery: yes its good... but not so advanced
<john38> can someone help me out quick
<owd95> Masterio: i will try it :)
<violinappren> !help | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john38> what is pastebin link so i can paste
<jshmoe12> where is this page? could you give me a link or just point me in the right direction and i can find it myself
<DerekDreery> Does anyone know how to let emerald decorate your panel in ubuntu?
<violinappren> !pastebin | john38
<ubottu> john38: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phlak_user> !emerald| DerekDreery
<ubottu> DerekDreery: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<neil_ubuntu> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<john38> can somone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/466930/
<DerekDreery> ubottu: what should i use?
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery: ubottu is a bot :D
<neil_ubuntu> ubotto is a bot:)
<ShadowDXS> lol
<jshmoe12> nevermind then i will just google i guess but that is why I came here for a quick answer oh well
<violinappren> john38: press enter ?
<DerekDreery> lol
<neil_ubuntu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DerekDreery> that would make sense
<ShadowDXS> what was he asking?
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery: i recommend you use compiz
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: gimme a second and if you can type my nick, I cant read you while i'm searching
<bullgard4> Does the DHCP client write a log? What is the filename of this log?
<jshmoe12> oh sorry
<phlak_user> bullgard4: dhcp.leases
<jshmoe12> MaRk-I hey can you link me that page or point me in the right direction?
<DerekDreery> ^Jay2^: can you use compiz to decorate your windows
<john38> voilinappren it said module build failed
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery: download compiz and compiz manager from synaptics
<jshmoe12> sorry didn't mean to sound rude :P
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery: what do you mean by decorate?
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: it's called xchatsounds.zip   http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_downloads
<phlak_user> bullgard4: sorry the client doesnt, its the server that writes out the leases file
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery: do you have a reference picture that i can see
<jshmoe12> awesome thank you soo much MaRk-I
<ShadowDXS> hey you guys, i have a "non-slandered" copy of 10.04, and i want to know how to launch the ubuntu software center thing
<violinappren> john38: do you have kernel headers install ?
<john38> violinappren not sure
<phlak_user> bullgard4: dhcp client logs are in the system log. /var/log/syslog
<john38> violinappren how do i find out
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: you're welcome
<jshmoe12> MaRk-I: is xchat the best choice for irc on linux in your opinion?
<strange> irssi.
<violinappren> john38: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ShadowDXS> it works dont it?
<jshmoe12> are u talking to me shadow?
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: all depends, I use xchat personally
<ShadowDXS> stick with Xchat, it may not be pretty
<ShadowDXS> yeah
<^Jay2^> jshmoe12: if you can find mirc for linux then i think that's better
<jshmoe12> rofl, thx guys
<phlak_user> ShadowDXS: Applications-Ubuntu Software Center
<strange> irssi is better than mirc and xchat :)
<jshmoe12> thank god for ubuntu
<phlak_user> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<^Jay2^> i've been using mirc since 1994, i only started using xchat this year lol
<ShadowDXS> hmm
<john38> violinappren module build still failed
<jshmoe12> rofl
<DerekDreery> ^Jay2^: I mean the border around windows, as well as the panel where the applications/places/system menus are, i already have compiz i use it for Cube etc, can you use compiz to control the look of different windows? Here are some examples of windows http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/25-great-looking-compiz-emerald-themes.html
<jshmoe12> that is epic funny
<jshmoe12> nice bot
<violinappren> john38: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ShadowDXS> @phlak
<ShadowDXS> crap
<phlak_user> ShadowDXS: huh?
<ShadowDXS> wehre would tha be at @phlak_user
<jshmoe12> Has anyone found any good ways to play magic the gathering on linux/
<jshmoe12> ?*
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery: i see, i think your questions would be answered best in #compiz
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: take a look at that page, also has some nice xchat themes and tips
<jshmoe12> I have to use a VM with winblows and I really don't like using it
<DerekDreery> ^Jay2^: didn't know they had their own channel - thanks
<jshmoe12> yea that is awesome thanks MaRk-I
<jshmoe12> great page
<Random833> jshmoe12: see if whatever game you're playing will run under wine
<jshmoe12> I am looking as wee speak
<john38> violinappren still failed
<jshmoe12> true true i know about wine, but I prefer maybe a opensource alternative
<john38> violinappren should i pastebin the log file
<willmarshall> violinappren: So I've monkeypatched the source package now - is there a quick option for building it again? Not seeing anything clear in the packaging guide
<st__>  how can I boot when mountall cannot mount some filesystem?
<violinappren> john38: pastebin it
<bullgard4> phlak_user:  Thank you very much for your help.
<jshmoe12> Also I heard someone say that emerald is extinct. Is there an alternative for it?
<jshmoe12> for window borders that is
<john38> violinappren http://paste.ubuntu.com/466933/
<JJ_> hi there can someone tell me shud linux lucid stay connected constantly cus its seems i stay connected for a couple of hours then it disconnects and i have to reboot to get reconeted
<jshmoe12> thanks for all your help guys expecially MaRk-I :)
<mains_power> How do I get adobe flash on ubuntu 64 bit
<mains_power> ?
<MaRk-I> jshmoe12: yw
<jshmoe12> I will be on the channel more frequently now :P
<iflema> john38 that link you found earlier, the modem is compatible with linux....
<mains_power> How do I install 64 bit flash on linux?
<mains_power> ubuntu
<john38> iflema,  im on a diffrent process now
<iflema> john38 ok
<john38> iflema, im installed hsf modem
<violinappren> willmarshall: : sudo apt-get build-dep foo (to get dependencies) and then debuild -us -uc
<willmarshall> Gotcha!
<willmarshall> Then dpkg
<john38> iflema, installed hsf modem i just pastebin the log file to violinappren for help
<JJ_> mains_power u go to adobe.com and move the .gz or bz2 file to a location like uersname/home and then untar the archive do ./configure make and then make installe
<john38> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466933/
<mains_power> Do I have to use a 32 bit browser to install flash on ubuntu amd64?
<willmarshall> violinappren: My first ever C coding! And in vim!
<willmarshall> Much obliged
<violinappren> willmarshall: congrats
<JJ_> mains_power u go to adobe.com and move the .gz or bz2 file to a location like uersname/home and then untar the archive do ./configure make and then make install is there somethign i can do to resolve this ?????
<john38> violinappren, any luck with log file
<JJ_> hi there can someone tell me shud linux lucid stay connected constantly cus its seems i stay connected for a couple of hours then it disconnects and i have to reboot to get reconeted  is there something i can do to resolve this ?
<violinappren> john38: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308328
<violinappren> JJ_: wirless connection?
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery:
<JJ_> yes violin
<^Jay2^> DerekDreery: i've made the emerald to work
<KwikkSilva> mornin
<Bullterd> Hey All.
<violinappren> JJ_: what card do you have? open a terminal, type, lspci, and copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<violinappren> !hi | KwikkSilva, Bullterd
<ubottu> KwikkSilva, Bullterd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Bullterd> I have a folder with a load of sub folders in it. Each sub folder has another folder called "afoldername" and inside that folder is a load of files.
<KwikkSilva> still have my bridging problem :-( PITA - anyone got an idea - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535015
<Bullterd> I need to do a command that would go in and delete the .xml file inside "foldername" recursivly in the sub folders, any ideas what that command would look like?
<JJ_> violin http://paste.ubuntu.com/466936/
<john38> iflema, any luck http://paste.ubuntu.com/466933/
<wxr3516> Bullterd: find ./foldername -type f -name "*.xml" -exec rm {} \;
<st__>  how can I boot when mountall cannot mount some filesystem??
<violinappren> Bullterd: make backup first
<phlak_user> st__: boot into single user; remove the offending filesystem from /etc/fstab and boot again
<mains_power> I can't f***ing get flash working on ubuntu 64 bit
<iflema> john38 doesnt look like it..... ;)
<barfster> Flash? Do you know HTML5 and javascript? Flash is oboslete
<john38> iflema, no idea
<barfster> obsolete
<JJ_> mains_power u go to adobe.com and move the .gz or bz2 file to a location like uersname/home and then untar the archive do ./configure make and then make install is there somethign i can do to resolve this ?????
<wxr3516> flash is one big security hole
<st__> is single user a recovery mode?
<violinappren> mains_power: flash is not supported for 64bit anymore, it needs the plugin wrapper
<violinappren> mains_power: and watch your language
<JJ_> mains _power if u download wine for linux you can run the setup.exe for flash using wine application and it will install fine
<JJ_> :)
<seemawn> hi
<^Jay2^> mains_power: just copy flashplayer.so or something like that to your firefox plugins dir
<^Jay2^> lol
<seemawn> i need a problem
<seemawn> erm *have
<mains_power> I'm using google chrome
<JJ_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kwk> Hi! I'm having problems with ATI drivers. I have a hybrid Notbook (Intel + ATI-AMD-Mobility-Radeon-HD-3650) card and I need the ATI card to run. I tried the ubuntu (10.04 32Bit) package fglrx... and the propriety ATI drivers from ATI.com . Both result in a "Segmentation Fault" when running "glxinfo".
<Bullterd> wxr: That command doesnt work?
<Bullterd> It doesnt go inside folders recursivly looking for that foldername
<JJ_> violin http://paste.ubuntu.com/466936/<<<<<
<violinappren> JJ_:  lshw -C network 
<Kwpolska> kwk: is there any other drivers?
<JJ_> vioin cmd not found
<JJ_> vioilin cmd not foud
<Kwpolska> JJ_: sudo aptitude install lshw
<JJ_> using linux lucid it the cmd ryt?
<Thunderstorm> ahoi
<seemawn> well, my apt tells me following (sry, this is german)
<kwk> Kwpolska: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#The_Options
<seemawn> http://nopaste.info/f3d7eb06e2.html
<seemawn> anyone an idea?
<twixly> Greetings, can someone please assist me. I am using Ubuntu and WinXP dual boot. Now I need to start winXP failsafe - but GRUB wont let me ? :(
<Bullterd> Actually, the client just rephrased it
<Kwpolska> twixly: "safe mode"?
<Bullterd> I can delete any folder with the name "SomeDirHere" inside a directory
<Bullterd> that should make it easier, no?
<Thunderstorm> i need help, i have remover grub how can i reinstall it without installing ubuntu new
<Thunderstorm> ?
<violinappren> mains_power: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<st__> how can I boot into single user mode?
<Kwpolska> twixly: go to windows entry, press enter and then press f8 all the time until you go to it
<JJ_> !paste
<twixly> Kwpolska: yeh.
<ItchyHobo> twixly, select windows and press f8 key quickly to bring up the menu for safe mode
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<violinappren> JJ_: install it
<twixly> okay I try thanks
<Kwpolska> st__: add "single" (w/o ") to your grub's command line
<MaRk-I> mains_power: try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329654
<phlak_user> !grub| Thunderstorm
<ubottu> Thunderstorm: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<JJ_> VIOLIN: - http://paste.ubuntu.com/466945/
<Thunderstorm> phlak_user, okay i write the question in #grub
<mains_power> How do I get flash working on 64 bit Google chrome in 64 bit Ubuntu?
<violinappren> JJ_: did you turn turning kill switch off and on ?
<violinappren> mains_power: did you apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<JJ_> what violin?
<mains_power> yes
<phlak_user> Thunderstorm: click on this link and follow --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<violinappren> mains_power: what's in about:plugins
<mains_power> ok
<mains_power> I did some hack
<mains_power> with a symlink
<violinappren> JJ_: don't you have a hardware kill switch? a wireless turn on/off button in your laptop
<mains_power> and it works now.
<JJ_> power saving mode is disabled
<mains_power> How much slower is using 32 bit flash on a 64 bit operating system?
<diogo_79> hi
<JJ_> its a dekop violin
<st__> even in single user mode mountall error prevents me from booting
<diogo_79> how can i remove a source package from ubuntu server ?
<violinappren> mains_power: there's no 64bit version of flash any longer
<JJ_> diogo sudo apt-get remove programname
<violinappren> diogo_79: how did you install it?
<phlak_user> st__: what is the error please?
<diogo_79> i did the install with the make
<diogo_79> command
<violinappren> JJ_: try disabling and enabling wireless in networkmanager
<mains_power> even on windows?
<phlak_user> diogo_79: make clean should work
<Kwpolska> diogo_79: execute "make uninstall" in the dir with the app files
<violinappren> diogo_79: go to the same directory and do make uninstall
<Kwpolska> that is, source code
<JJ_> violin i may b e brb as ifit fails ill have to reboot
<st__> mountall: mount /mnt/music [446] terminated with status 1; mountall: filesystem could not be mounted:/mnt/music
<violinappren> phlak_user: make clean don't uninstall the files, it cleans the compiled files from the source directory
<JJ_> violin do you mean in the gui for managin wirless network ?
<phlak_user> violinappren: make uninstall just removes the binaries from the installed directories
<seemawn> I have a package installed which seems to messed up the dpkg-system.
<iceroot> seemawn: post the error
<violinappren> st__: try manually: sudo  mount /mnt/music
<phlak_user> diogo_79: to remove source files, just remove using rm -fr /source/dir
<seemawn> iceroot: I have done already. http://nopaste.info/f3d7eb06e2.html
<st__> seemawn, edit /var/lib/dpkg/status to fix it
<diogo_79> i have run the make unistall and it seems that he cannot remove everything
<JJ_> violin if you eman NetworkManager Applet 0.8 it fails ive tryed before
<st__> violinappren, I cannot get shell running, it hangs during boot up
<JJ_> mean*
<iceroot> seemawn: the package came from the ubuntu-repos?
<violinappren> st__: run in single user mount and edit /etc/fstab
<iceroot> seemawn: ah i see, its not from the repos
<violinappren> diogo_79: sudo make uninstall
<seemawn> iceroot: nope, from brother. But it was not the first time, i installed them.
<st__> violinappren, single user mode hangs too with this error
<seemawn> These drivers are not in the repos.
<iceroot> seemawn: use apt-file to search what package contains this file /etc/init.d/lpd, install that package after that, reinstall your package
<violinappren> st__: boot from livecd, mount root partition, and edit /etc/fstab
<JJ_> violinappren if you mean NetworkManager Applet 0.8 it fails ive tryed before
<st__> i don't have livecd
<violinappren> JJ_: any related errors in /var/log/messages? paste it
<JJ_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JJ_> violinappren it wont paste in paste bin ?
<JJ_> can i im it you instad?
<JJ_> i think the file is to big
<iceroot> seemawn: sudo apt-get install lpr  after that install your deb-file
<violinappren> JJ_: pastebininit
<violinappren> JJ_: or just pastebin.com
<nikolam> hm, maverick/10.10 still does not show on packages.ubuntu.com search for packages..
<iceroot> nikolam: #ubuntu+1
<JJ_> violinappren it saving onw may take a minute
<JJ_> violinappren http://pastebin.com/aAKLfEde  < here you go
<nixjr> im trying to mount ext4 as rw, im the owner of the mount point, but everytime i mount it chnages the owner to root and makes it ro
<JJ_> thats the whoel log
<diogo_79> i have a laptop with a wirelesse card that is activate with the keyboard, how can i activate this wireless card in ubuntu?
<ariefbayu> hi there, I don't k now if it's appropriate here. I'm downloading netbeans 6.9. However, when I want to install it on my ubuntu 10.04, It always exit after 'Running the installer wizard...' step. Do you know why? FYI, I've installed sun-java6-* package.
<joeri_damian> goedemiddag allemaal
<st__> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<phlak_user> nixjr: try with the pmount application
<phlak_user> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.20-2 (lucid), package size 109 kB, installed size 856 kB
<seemawn> iceroot: there is no apt-file. I cant install anything
<and> install rabbitcvs on ubuntu jaunty
<and> any body help me
<nixjr> phlak_user, is that appropriate for an internal sata drive?
<phlak_user> nixjr: nope only for external drives
<phlak_user> nixjr: what is the line in /etc/fstab for this internal drive?
<Zeu5> hi there, how do i transfer files from ubuntu lucid to htc snap? my brother is a htc snap user and my family pc recently installed ubuntu
<iceroot> seemawn: i gave you already the correct command
<timc11> Hey. I'm using 'dd' to look at the end of a drive. If I skip=x sectors, a label appears at octal = y. But I need to know how many sectors to skip to make the label appear at octal = 0040000. How do I convert the difference between two octals into sectors?
<iceroot> seemawn: i did the apt-file taskfor you
<nixjr> phlak_user, ive written the line myself so excuse any mature mistakes:  UUID=77fe035d-0f0c-4a76-8fcb-6a6d38ffd443    /mnt/movies\040sd    ext4    defaults,noatime,users,user,user_xattr,rw    0    0
<nixjr> amateur*
<phlak_user> Zeu5: you can use bluetooth or usb data cable ; the phone should show up as a mass storage device
<Zeu5> phlak_user: apparently he cannot do tat with usb hang on i try with my laptop
<iFrankZ> how can I Install Windows XP on Ubutnu 10.04 without the Window's CD?
<phlak_user> nixjr: what is /mnt/movies\040sd?
<iceroot> iFrankZ: ##windows
<iFrankZ> iceroot: thanks
<phlak_user> iFrankZ: do you have the ISO?
<Zeu5> phlak_user: i only see a auto/eth0 connected.
<iFrankZ> phlak_user: sadly I don't =(
<and> how can i install rabbitcvs on ubuntu
<phlak_user> Zeu5: after you connect the USB?
<Zeu5> phlak_user: yes
<abhijit> hello all :)
<st__> iFrankZ, install DOS first
<phlak_user> Zeu5: you need to see output of dmesg to see if it is being recognized at all
<Zeu5> phlak_user: didnt detect the htc snap at all on my pc or laptop
<nixjr> phlak_user, folder ive created, ls -l:  drwxr-xr-x 2 nix  nix   4096 2010-07-21 22:10 movies sd
<Zeu5> phlak_user: sorry new user of ubuntu. wat is output of dmesg?
<Zeu5> phlak_user: i went and type dmesg in terminal got a very long list. should i bin paste it?
<ariefbayu> and: Download the appropriate package here: http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/download
<phlak_user> Zeu5: yes please
<realubot> I have added a PPA by apt-add-repositiry but have also installed some packages that I don't want to. How do I get a list of all packages coming from a single PPA so that I can remove them?
<Zeu5> phlak_user: its too long. i cannot even find the beginning of that message
<nixjr> Zeu5, idk if this helps but on my nokia, under the settings i have to set it to usb data mode, the default mode was for its data suit (windows app)
<abhijit> how to uninstall postgresql installed from ./postgresql.bin file from command line?
<phlak_user> nixjr: which user owns the files on the disk?
<iceroot> abhijit: use it with --help and see if there is remove and dont use bin files in the future to install smething which is in the  repos
<phlak_user> Zeu5: you can filter out by dmesg| grep usb
<Zeu5> phlak_user: thanks
<ariefbayu> realbut: Open up `synaptic` and head over to 'Origin' tab
<nixjr> phlak_user, the disc is blank, ive just formatted it ext4 with gparted
<abhijit> iceroot, ok. actually the repo one is not installing properly thats why
<ariefbayu> realbot:  Open up `synaptic` and head over to 'Origin' tab
<john38> iflema, you there
<Zeu5> phlak_user: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0t436c2C here it is
<diogo_79> the wireless card is ok but disable how can i enable this
<john38> iflema, whats the link for scanmodem tool
<phlak_user> nixjr: fwiw can you create a folder inside the disk, say 'movies' and change owner:group to nix:nix
<iflema> john38 there should be a link on the page you had before about install modem in ubuntu...
<diogo_79> this is a laptop and the wireless is enable by fn+2
<john38> iflema, lost page
<diogo_79> is there a command to enable the card
<violinappren> JJ_: WW:This driver has EXPERIMENTAL support for this chipset
<halabund> Hi!  Since I upgraded to Lucid, DND lookups take forever, practically making the system unusable for accessing the internet.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<halabund> *DNS lookups
<JJ_> withc means violin ?
<ariefbayu> hi there, I don't k now if it's appropriate here. I'm downloading netbeans 6.9. However, when I want to install it on my ubuntu 10.04, It always exit after 'Running the installer wizard...' step. Do you know why? FYI, I've installed sun-java6-* package. Is there anyone who has the same problem?
<ddavids> hi all, pls how can i know mo abt physical address extension
<violinappren> JJ_: report to launchpad
<JJ_> !laucnh
<JJ_> !launch
<JJ_> address please
<seemawn> iceroot: thanks, everything is okay right now. The suggestion with editing the statusfile worked (deleted the entry with this package), installed lpr, reinstalled this brother-package, done.
<violinappren> JJ_: http://launchpad.net
<phlak_user> Zeu5: its showing up as a network device; is there a setting like nixjr mentioned for it to be recognized as a usb_storage device? my BB has such an option too
<seemawn> thx for your help!
<iflema> john38 (4 xchat = /laslog john38) there will be on the linmodems site.... just web search scanmodem and source from a newish page.....
<violinappren> ariefbayu: no error messages ?
<JJ_> where ont here do i report to violin
<Zeu5> phlak_user: i see thanks. i go ask my brother to check it out thank you nixjr
<ariefbayu> violinappren: Nope :(
<iflema> john38 this was the link from linmodems.org http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanmodem
<violinappren> !bug | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ariefbayu> it just die and return to normal shell prompt
<nixjr> phlak_user, when i run "mount /dev/sdb1" it changes "/mnt/movies sd" from nix:nix to root:root
<JJ_> what package is it i have ?
<JJ_> :-s
<violinappren> ariefbayu: linux
<violinappren> JJ_ ^
<violinappren> ariefbayu: any error files in the same directory? java could be crashing
<phlak_user> nixjr: did you try creating a folder inside like i suggested?
<nixjr> phlak_user, i made a folder a subfolder on the drive as root, then chnaged ti to my user, and i can write to that subfolder now
<sudama> hi, I need help with mod. 3495
<abhijit> !ask | sudama
<ubottu> sudama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<violinappren> !help | sudama
<sudama> sorry iwl3495... wireless was working before, but stopped working.. I cannot bring iface up, even if it is listed by iwconfig... i 10...wlist shows errors .. on ubu
<violinappren> sudama: what errors? and pastebin your /var/log/kern.log
<halabund> Hi!  Since I upgraded to Lucid, DNS lookups take forever, practically making the system unusable for accessing the internet.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<JJ_> violin whats the repsonce time like from big reports?
<ariefbayu> violinappren: Nope :( no error log
<violinappren> halabund: try in a terminal, dig google.com
<nixjr> phlak_user, there is nothing on the drive (appart form that 1 folder) i just want an ext4 drive that will mount at boot, and let me read/write to it as a normal user, would it be esaier for you to explain the process from scratch then try and correct my problem?
<sudama> violinappren: no network in that comp, i am ircing from a diff laptop .. i will try...
<abhijit> !tab | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<violinappren> JJ_: no idea, sorry
<root__> m
<root__> :D
<abhijit> when is next user day and developer days?
<john38> iflema, aw man i think i got it working
<john38> iflema, i download a generic source package and modem was detected
<sudama> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/eZ4uqNT5
<john38> iflema, i guess i can connect?
<JJ_> violinappren, hi mate ive found that right clicking to disable on network manager and renabling it lets me reconnect now so how do i change it to be permanently connected
<JJ_> use wicd?
<iflema> john38 if that was just scanmodem its not over yet
<JJ_> or alternatly so it juust disbaled and reenables itslef
<sudama> JJ, tick on connect automatically in Edit props ..?¿¿
<john38> iflema, after reading txt i went to website and downloaded a generic file
<john38> iflema, installed and modem was finally detected
<JJ_> already set as connect automatically
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<iflema> john38 kk.... goodone if its ready there be a device in /dev/ link to /dev/modem and dial away
<ariefbayu> violinappren: Problem solved. I just have to do `sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun`
<ariefbayu> thanks for your time
<john38> iflema, in device it detected a new modem that wasnt in list /dev/ttySHCF0
<john38> iflema, with new speed
<violinappren> ariefbayu: i prefer openjdk-6-jre
<iflema> john38 thats the thing with external..... /dev/ttyS0 allready exists... just gotta plug in
<violinappren> sudama: i see no errors in there, what errors do you get with iwlist ?
<john38> iflema, oh wait a minute
<john38> iflema, i probably neglected to mention that i instaled headers and build essentials
<john38> iflema, maybe i would have still worked
<ariefbayu> violinappren: yes, everyone has it's own preferences. I never compare that though, because I use netbeans as my heavy PHP IDE
<iflema> john38 ive never used scanmodem?!?!?!?!?!?!? I always identified the chip with my eye......
<iflema> john38 and there was once a site with photographs of the chips and corresponding instruction =)
<sudama> violinappren: network is down
<john38> iflema, i've seen only few analog modems but im not expert
<sudama> but ifconfig wlan0 up gives me unknown error 132
<john38> iflema, they all look the same
<realubot> How do I remove a PPA and all of its packages?
<iflema> john38 a million diff card all using one a dozen chipsets
<violinappren> sudama: ifconfig up wlan0 ?
<sudama> unknown host
<john38> iflema,  you think the hcfpcimodem_121full_i386.deb was enough or did it require alsa-driver-linuxant.10.20.3_all.deb and kernel headers and build essentials that i installed
<iflema> john38 it depends on what the deb package you used required.....
<iflema> john38 not sure m8
<sudama> violinappren, I googled quite a lot, there was some solved issue with this driver.. I installed fresh 1 month ago ,all good.. now, it doesn't work.... even new fresh install doesn't
<violinappren> sudama: did you ifconfig up ?
<sudama> ifconfig up gives error 132 unknown
<violinappren> sudama: paste exact error messages
<iflema> john38 I happily left dialup behind many years ago.... Its was a MS Windows world back then......
<john38> iflema, when i installed hsfmodem-7.80.02.03full_Jaunty.tar.bz2 that i got from another website it had problems such as Module Build Failed and "No Modem Device was detected by HSF driver
<sudama> SIOCCSIFFLAGS: unknown error 132
<violinappren> realubot: try apptitude
<john38> iflema, i was instructed to download kernel headers and build essentials still didnt work
<john38> iflema, finally with scanmodem it worked
<vivek243> hi there..
<iflema> john38 is it dialing?
<john38> iflema, heh i have no phone line here
<john38> iflema, i gotta go to customers house
<vivek243> anyone here??
<iflema> john38 there is a test you can do.... cant remember..... goodone as you where
<john38> iflema, how do i test with no phone line
<violinappren> sudama: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/464559 .. seems to be a hardware issue
<iflema> john38 icant remember for te life of me..... im thinking it was wvdial would let you run a simulated connection or some sort of confimation?!?!?!?!?!?
<ROMEO_> Hi people need some help i cant install convertxtodvd using wine
<Devlin> hey guys
<Eventyret> How can i check what Wirless drives i have, i got some internetmitted internett issues, with wirless.
<violinappren> !hi | Devlin
<ubottu> Devlin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<violinappren> Eventyret: lshw -C network
<Devlin> I'm having a net-related problem as well
<Guest93702> hola
<violinappren> !details | Devlin
<ubottu> Devlin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<john38> iflema, so you think all i need was this one generic file
<violinappren> !es | Guest93702
<ubottu> Guest93702: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ROMEO_>  im getting this messege The file '/home/alan/Downloads/Vso.ConvertXToDVD.4.0.12.327.by.tano1221/Vso ConvertXToDVD 4.0.12.327/vsoConvertXtoDVD4_setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<john38> iflema,             needed
<sburjan> has anyone any idea if gsmartcontrol is reporting REALLOCATED SECTOR COUNT problem, should I worry ? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and I know in this version is a bug about this
<Eventyret> violinappren:  is there any known issues with Atheros Wirless drivers for Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<sudama> violinappren, will U marry me??
<violinappren> sburjan: it's a hardware issue
<ROMEO_> anyone?
<Devlin> I have a problem with an r8169-driver network card. Using Ubuntu 9.10 and it refuses to connect properly.
<Misterio> !anyone | robint91
<ubottu> robint91: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<violinappren> !ot | sudama, i'm a guy!
<ubottu> sudama, i'm a guy!: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<owd95> when i installed ubuntu on one of my computers today it create at swap that was 11gb! Is it a bug or what?
<Devlin> The network tray icon says it is not connected at all
<sburjan> violinappren, : so my hard drive is really failing ? I have selftested my hard drive from bios and the test passed
<sudama> violinappren, here is legal.. anyway just joking ; fixed, thnx a lot
<john38> iflema, do kernel-source and the gcc C compiler come automatically installed on Ubuntu
<john38> iflema, 10.04
<violinappren> sburjan: smartctl -A /dev/sda (and pastebin it)
<violinappren> sudama: you're welcome
<iflema> john38 hard to say m8 without me being there.... I stopped following ya... on th install cd  has if not.... not sure
<piratepenguin> ubuntu one seems like it's seriously broken in my ubuntu 10.04.. I cant get the client app to login (how does it get login details - is it from the browser??)
<sburjan> violinappren, : http://pastebin.com/5iCU5iud
<iflema> john38 sorry john im no rush at the moment...... ask the channel
<john38> iflema, well i think i finally solved this nagging problem
<owd95> I have install many programs today and remove many to... can i be sure that Ubuntu removes it 100% so it don't slow down the system+
<owd95> ?
<john38> Does anybody know if kernel-source and the gcc C compiler come preinstalled on ubuntu
<violinappren> sburjan: Reallocated_Sector_Ct seems fine. where do you see that problem?
<Eventyret> violinappren: should the ubuntu default drivers for Atheros wirless be ok ? i haveing intermitted issues with it..
<Eventyret> :)
<violinappren> Eventyret: it depends on the chip, pastebin the output, i have an ath chipset and it works fine (i'm even using it in ap mode)
<sudama> Eventyret, wich atheros, wich ubuntu?
<sburjan> gsmartcontrol  reports it with another color. and if you look in the pastebin, you should see that it has a raw value of 520
<sburjan> violinappren,  gsmartcontrol  reports it with another color. and if you look in the pastebin, you should see that it has a raw value of 520
<Eventyret> sudama: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<Eventyret> sudama: Ubuntu 9.10
<john38> hey violinappren does kernel-source and gcc C compiler come preinstalled in Ubuntu
<violinappren> sburjan: but it's not below threshold, it it just yellow ?
<violinappren> john38: no
<Eventyret> violinappren: http://pastebin.org/410711
<john38> violinappren, is that needed for .deb packages
<sudama> Eventyret, I have it correctly working on ubu 10.4
<violinappren> john38: if the dep needs them to compile, then yes
<sburjan> violinappren, : it has a pink background. and Palimpest reported that my hard drive is failing. I ran apt-get update and installed the updates, and now palimpest doesnt give any error, but I can't read the SMART data. so this is why i instaled gsmart
<Eventyret> sudama: yeah but ubuntu 10.4 gives me other issues :P with shutdown and restart of the computer :P
<sudama> Eventyret, you have to install compat-wireless
<Eventyret> sudama: any guides on it or is it just a apt-get compat-wirless
<john38> violinappren, i instaleld a .deb file just one click
<violinappren> sburjan: screenshot gsmart
<sudama> Eventyret, is a kernel issu I think, correct me someone if wrong, i can google for you
<john38> violinappren,  took about few seconds
<violinappren> john38: if you don't need to compile it, then they are not needed
<Eventyret> sudama: thank you :)
<realubot> violinappren: I think I have to install a .deb packages mentioned in a lot of blog posts to remove PPAs. Strange that Ubuntu hasn't got this feature by default.
<john38> violinappren, thats whats i thought thanks
<sudama> Eventyret,  translate this : http://otroblogmas.com/instalar-en-ubuntu-los-drivers-para-atheros-ar9285/
<sburjan> violinappren, : where can I upload the photo ?
<littlebear> sburjan: image bin
<spacegho1t> is there something I can install so I don't have to modprobe p54pci every boot
<violinappren> realubot: PPAs are added to /etc/apt/source.list.d but removing this won't remove its packages
<violinappren> !pastebin | sburjan
<ubottu> sburjan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sudama> Eventyret,  I have to go, juts check kernel version and follow steps esay piecy
<Eventyret> sudama: ok :)
<violinappren> spacegho1t: add it to /etc/modules
<violinappren> Eventyret: any relevant error messages in /var/log/messages ?
<sburjan> violinappren, : http://imagebin.org/106228
<spacegho1t> thanks violinappren
<violinappren> spacegho1t: you're welcome
<ivo_> Hi guys is it normal not see grub before ubuntu loads??
<Pici> ivo_: yes, it runs silently by default.  Press shift during the boot to make it visible.
<violinappren> sburjan: "failed: never"... it didn't fail yet, it's just a warning that a lot of sectors has been reallocated,
<sburjan> oh, so nothing bad has happend
<sburjan> is a reason to worry ?
<Pudgy> I was wondering what Ubuntu's stance is (if they have one) on the design/implementation of 3D on the desktop. Any thoughts?
<sburjan> about the drive failing ? (I know it is a relativistic question, I can fail suddenly)
<ertay> hi all
<sburjan> *it
<sburjan> violinappren, : but I guess if it's in warranty.. should I change it ?
<ivo_> Pici than I don't understand it
<ivo_> I reinstalled ubuntu a couple of times
<violinappren> sburjan: you should call them and ask
<ivo_> and everytime I get different results
<ivo_> no I can see grub running
<ivo_> and it is waiting 10sec to choose kernel
<sburjan> violinappren,  : so I guess there is some issue after all
<ivo_>  how can I hide it again
<violinappren> sburjan: both seagate and western digital have bootable disk check CDs, i'm not sure about toshiba
<sburjan> this is a laptop disk
<violinappren> sburjan: is it a laptop? do you move it a lot?
<ivo_> there is also no more menu.lst ...
<sburjan> not at all
<Pici> !grub2 | ivo_
<ubottu> ivo_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<violinappren> sburjan: the drive may have had some shocks
<sburjan> in the past 5 month is worked as a DEsktop Replacement. It;s a HP model that has some 3D Drive Guard
<sburjan> violinappren, that protects the drive from shocks
<ivo_> Pici 10x
<violinappren> sburjan: you should call support and ask them about the bad sectors
<saleh> hi ,what the meaning of:sudo dpkg --configare -a         sudo apt-get install -f       ?
<sburjan> violinappren,  : because I used Self-Test extended from bios and didn'treported anything
<violinappren> saleh: copy and paste the error messages you get
<violinappren> !pastebin | saleh
<ubottu> saleh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> hey guys... I am looking at image thumbnails on the desktop and notice that they have a 2 pixel border around them in white... is there a way to reduce that to one pixel ???
<violinappren> sburjan: the test will pass even if there are bad sectors because there are spare sectors that gets replaced and that's why you have this count
<saleh> no no error message ..... i what just to know what is command
<echo-php> comment installer les code sur ubuntu par exemple code mp3
<BiggFREE> saleh: ... #ubuntu-fr
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<violinappren> saleh: man dpkg, and man apt-get
<lmaowaffle> hi folks, i've a question: How do I fetch all packages (and dependency packages) of software I already have installed? I lost my package cache, and would like to re-fetch all to build a local repository on the lan
<saleh> ok,thanks i will try (^_^)
<BiggFREE> Bad nick :( Sorry :(
<jan247> hi guys. what's the easiest way to set up a mail forwarder in an ubuntu machine?
<rdg> anyone know why after the last ubuntu update to firefox google thinks I want to use the language Afrikaans
<mda> anyone can help me with mounting in ubuntu
<abhijit> !mount | mda
<ubottu> mda: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mda> i'm n00b i wont understand
<rdg> and apparently you won't try either
<mda> i will try
<violinappren> rdg: edit > preferences > content > languages
<violinappren> !details | mda
<ubottu> mda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rdg> violinappren: there is no content under preferences (10.04 gnome)
<rdg> uh
<rdg> you mean in firefox
<rdg> sorry, i thought you mean in the gnome panel
<violinappren> rdg: well you said firefox
<rdg> yea you're right, it was my mistake
<riescocre> I have a problem with running DVD's on my Notebook Version of Ubuntu 10.04 I cannot open a standard UDF disk
<mda> i'm kinda n00b in linux my friend backuped my config files (samba and such) into my usb device i reinstalled the ubuonto 32 bit server a and now i cannt reach him and its kinda urgent for me to reinstall everything
<mda> anyone might give me a fast help
<new2ubuntu> Good Morning everyone. I have a sound problem if anyone can help.
<violinappren> mda: sudo mkdir /mnt/stuff  and then sudo  mount /dev/sdb /mnt/stuff
<SwedeMike> mda: since you don't even describe what you need to get done it's useless to ask.
<violinappren> !sound | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bivo> How do you use LXSplit? Someone sent me an HJSplit file and I found LXSplit in the repos, it says it is compatible, but now that it's installed I can't find it anywhere
<Solvent> i am happy to report all drivers working for a toshiba a-135 using deb/ubuntu desktop edition. atheros support
<mda> it's on the usb already
<violinappren> bivo:  lxsplit from terminal ? if not, dpkg --listfiles packagename
<SwedeMike> bivo: where did you look? it's commandline.
<slinker1> bivo something like lxsplit -j smallfiles.bin.001
<new2ubuntu> @viol~ I had sound b4 but now it's good. volume is up and mute is off. looks like hardware is no longer detected
<violinappren> mda: did you create a dir and mount it?
<bivo> didn't know it was command line
<sburjan> violinappren, : so there are bad sectors on the disk after all :(
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: nothing in hardware tab ?
<violinappren> sburjan: yes, but they have been reallocated to new spare ones
<new2ubuntu> yes hardware tab is now empty, sound was working before but no longer
<daglees__> i inserted the Ubuntu 10.04 CD and on boot it requires me to enter a username and password, it's not installed yet
<new2ubuntu> I have no sound device to config
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: pastebin lshw
<new2ubuntu> But the sound was working yesterday
<sburjan> violinappren,  : i have 2 NTFS and 1 FAT32 partition on the disk, besides the 2 ubuntu partitions that are in one logical partition. Maybe If I could try a defragment util or some windoze program to scan for bad sectors
<phlak_user> daglees__: is it booting off the CD?
<daglees__> phlak_user, yes
<phlak_user> daglees__: its asking username and password at GDM or grub?
<violinappren> sburjan: you can't do anything about them, the disk has already done the proper thing, call support to ask for a diagnostics tool
<new2ubuntu> RE: pastebin lshw    I'm new to ubuntuntu. I pasted that cmd into a shell and got cmd not found
<phlak_user> !infor pastebinit | new2ubuntu
<Guest55021> My wireless mouse 'pauses' and becomes unresponsive for periods ranging from 1 to 3 seconds, then begins working normally again. It doesn't seem to matter if there has been a period of inactivity. Sometimes in the middle of using it, it just pauses for a second or two.
<phlak_user> !info pastebinit | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<riescocre> Can anyone help me ?  I am new to Ubuntu and am trying to open a simple UDF volume / DVD and it keeps giving me a Mount error I have tried to use the program"MountManager"  but I can't get it to work either
<phlak_user> Guest55021: is it low on battery charge?
<Guest55021> phlak_user - Not low battery. I also tried buying a new mouse (both are Logitech MX series), but same problem continues.
<Guest55021> It is plugged into its very own usb channel (by itself in a pair).
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: apt-get install lshw
<realubot> violinappren: I installed ppa-purge from getdeb repository. It seem to use aptitude fallback. It said so ath the end. x packages downgraded using aptitude fallback.
<realubot> violinappren: Just wanted you to know.
<violinappren> realubot: ok great
<Guest55021> I spoke to logitech and as expected, as soon as I said linux they politely said they couldn't help me.
<violinappren> Guest55021: paste lsusb to pastebin
<anji_t6> Hello guys, i have recently installed ubuntu 10.04. I see at times the screen just blinks for a second. It is a bit annoying while at work. How can i get rid of this? please help
<Guest55021> OK
<new2ubuntu> re: apt-get install lshw   perm denied
<realubot> violinappren: This is the message: PPA purged successfully using aptitude fallback
<monkey_dust> new2ubuntu, just lshw
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<monkey_dust> new2ubuntu, lshw means list hardware
<Cool_C> hello folks. is there any way to get rid of the envelope (social stuff) icon in the tray?
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: sudo apt-get install lshw
<monkey_dust> Cool_C, right click on it and remove
<Cool_C> no, that remove the entire tray, i only want to remove that particular application/icon
<new2ubuntu> Ok, I got the lshw info, where do you want it?
<Guest55021> Pastebin done.
<ivan_> I try to install screensaver in GDM mode. Does anybody know how to do it
<Guest55021> violinappren - I ave pasted the output.
<Guest55021> (h)
<Cool_C> argh. and now i cannot find the applet to get the tray back!!
<anji_t6> Hello guys, i have recently installed ubuntu 10.04. I see at times the screen just blinks for a second. It is a bit annoying while at work. How can i get rid of this? please help
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: sound card, pastebin it
<violinappren> Guest55021: paste the url here
<ascheel> motd question.  How do you force an update to /etc/motd?
<Guest55021> violinappren - I don't understand.
<monkey_dust> Cool_C, right click on the panel > add to panel > notification area
<IceIceIce> hey ppl can any1 help me on an install problem with ubuntu notebook remix 10.04?
<monkey_dust> !ask| IceIceIce
<ubottu> IceIceIce: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anji_t6> Hello guys, i have recently installed ubuntu 10.04. I see at times the screen just blinks for a second. It is a bit annoying while at work. How can i get rid of this? please help
<violinappren> Guest55021: after paste, submit, and copy the webpage address here
<sburjan> violinappren, : so a clean hard drive wipe wouldn't reset the SMART counter
<Guest55021> violinappren - http://pastebin.com/ymsZDYxQ
<violinappren> sburjan: no, it won't
<bivo> tf... no matter what I'm putting lxsplit just spits out the instructions. Possibly missing something?
<geirha> ascheel: See the man-pages for motd and motd.tail
<violinappren> Guest55021: only the usb dongle is logitech ?
<Cool_C> monkey_dust: doesnt work. or, the thing i removed was not it. some icons remain but not all... and the annoying thing is, i cannot remember now exactly what other icons there was except the social thing
<c3l> what is the option "--sm-disable" for "nm-applet"? there is no manpage
<Cool_C> ah, it was the indicator applet
<monkey_dust> we're here to learn, Cool_C
<Cool_C> so, then the question is: how do i remove the social icon from the indicator applet?
<IceIceIce> Hey again i am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 on Eeepc 1005p dual with win 7 starter. I made the diskonkey with the ubuntu install but there is no dual option in the manu like it sepose to be
<new2ubuntu> yeah I did the pastebin thingy lol  http://pastebin.com/3Ssx3Lbu
<Guest55021> violinappren - That is correct.
<Guest55021> violinappren - Yes - It is a logitech MX 1100 (replacing an MX Revolution whcih is very similar).
<trollboy> question for you guys, sometimes if I have a window over another window,  and I click on the the window.. the window behind it becomes activated
<Cool_C> annoying. can't find any startup application that it could be either
<trollboy> its rather annoying
<ikonia> trollboy: sounds like a compiz bug or plugin feature
<SaintSapphire> Is there a way to force a makefile to build a program in 32-bit mode if I'm on a 64-bit machine?
<ikonia> SaintSapphire: it doesn't work like that
<monkey_dust> Cool_C, maybe this helps => http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/remove-evolution-mail-notifier-from-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<ikonia> SaintSapphire: you need to make the host machine multi-lib and meet it's dependencies
<phlak_user> SaintSapphire: there is a switch that you can pass to the compiler
<phlak_user> SaintSapphire: aka cross-compiling for diff architectures
<pure_hate> If you dont have the 32 bit libs its useless
<IceIceIce> dual boot problem with netbook edition any1?
<SaintSapphire> Ah, so I can compile to 32-bit, but without extra libs, I can't execute the compiled software?
<ascheel> geirha: no information is given on how to update the motd.  I tried installing update-motd and while it adds MOST of the files it says, it does NOT add the actual binary named 'update-motd'.  Any ideas?
<phlak_user> SaintSapphire: you couldnt compile also
<its-me-again> hi how do i use gdm themes in ubuntu
<gogeta> well this is crazy my monoter lost red a few days ago and i think its slowly coming back
<gogeta> i cn see a bit of red
<SaintSapphire> phlak_user: Ah. Is it simple to add 32bit libs? Or am I going to start drowning as soon as I start?
<Guest55021> violinappren - Any ideas?
<phlak_user> SaintSapphire: it is as simple/difficult as adding packages
<violinappren> Guest55021: i suspect it's a bluetooth issue
<phlak_user> gogeta: check all the pins on your monitor cable/PC vga port
<new2ubuntu> If any1 can help, I lost my sound. I have no hw to config. I had sound yesterday. here is my hw list.  http://pastebin.com/3Ssx3Lbu
<SaintSapphire> phlak_user: Is there a list of which packages I'd need somewhere?
<Guest55021> violinappren - The box says it is a 2.4 GHz wireless. I don't think bluetooth is involved.
<ivan_> could anybody help about screensaver in GDM
<violinappren> Guest55021: aha interesting
<phlak_user> SaintSapphire: depends entirely on what you're trying to build; you should typically look for the relevant packages with libxyz-dev
<phlak_user> Guest55021: if you also have a wi-fi router, it could be due to interference; change the channel on the router and try again
<ankur> hi
<phlak_user> !hi | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ankur> helo
<Guest55021> violinappren - I have another MX Revolution on the same desk for a computer 6 feet away from the other one. It is connected to a Windows 7 machine and does not display the behavior. I have disconnected the receiver and turned off the mouse but it did not help.
<ankur> what is ur name
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: i see no sound cards! perhaps it has been displaced inside the case ?
<gogeta> phlak_user: i tested it on my laptop to make shure it wasent the video same result
<gogeta> phlak_user: withen the last 30 minuts its getting everything back slowly
<violinappren> Guest55021: i suggest you report this as a bug
<violinappren> !bug | Guest55021
<ubottu> Guest55021: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ShadowDXS> hey everyone
<SaintSapphire> phlak_user: It's a private project someone wrote involving a reverse prng tool for a game. So there's likely no pre-existing packages specifically *for* that application, unless you meant a g++ libxyz-dev or somesuch
<new2ubuntu> It's a laptop, the sound was just working yesterday.
<phlak_user> gogeta: some monitors have settings where you can change the RGB settings individually
<violinappren> !hi | ShadowDXS
<ubottu> ShadowDXS: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phlak_user> SaintSapphire: yes those types which that someone wouldve used
<gogeta> phlak_user: rgb was dead red gone everything black or a diffrent color
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: could it be turned off in BIOS ?
<gogeta> phlak_user: i had one fail like that before lost green
<gogeta> phlak_user: it didnt come back
<phlak_user> gogeta: what monitor is this?
<gogeta> phlak_user: a colorreal
<gogeta> phlak_user: a crt
<phlak_user> gogeta: ah; havent seen those for a while now :)
<karlo__> when somebody install on computer program in terminal (sudo apt-get install "program") where terminal install that program ?
<gogeta> phlak_user: i prefer em
<new2ubuntu> violinappren: If I reboot my laptop to winxp and I have sound, then it should be enabled in he bios, correct? becuz I bet I have sound in XP
<gogeta> phlak_user: lcds always seem to washed out
<violinappren> karlo__: just type it's name and press enter
<erUSUL> karlo__: all over the place see  « dpkg -L "program" »
<Vroomfondle> karlo__: normally under /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin. use:   sudo dpkg -L "program"      to find out where it went.
<phlak_user> karlo__: in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin or /sbin ; easiest way to find out is by $which program
<erUSUL> !fhs | karlo__
<ubottu> karlo__: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<karlo__> ok
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: and while you're at it, check BIOS settings
<geirha> ascheel: Hm. I seem to remember the man-pages said how, but I see now it references non-existant files and such. I don't see any obvious ways.
<gogeta> phlak_user: it supports all your fancy hd rez etc
<new2ubuntu> Ok, I'll be back...
<phlak_user> gogeta: ok
<IceIceIce> hey ppl i have a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 netbook dual with win7 starter. when i boot from my diskonkey ubuntu install in the menu of the install there is no side by side install option like it shown on the tutorial
<gogeta> phlak_user: but its just friggen crazy rgb is restoring itsself
<tucemiux> IceIceIce, it doesnt work that way, first you have to have free space, do you have free space
<tucemiux> IceIceIce, what I mean by "free" space is not "available" hard drive space, I mean hard drive space not being used by windows 7
<gogeta> phlak_user: reds still dark but its working from totaly gone
<cheosite> hi all
<phlak_user> gogeta: maybe you need to get it degaussed
<violinappren> !hi | cheosite
<ubottu> cheosite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<otswim> hello, is there a ubuntu ppa for firefox 4 beta ?
<Maletor> I need to install gvfs-backends but when I go to install it it tells me  Depends: libgvfscommon0 but it is not going to be installed. Also when I go to install that it tell me that it's going to remove everything but the kitchen sink (ubuntu-desktop) What do I do?
<gogeta> phlak_user: i never deal with monoters lol i just replace em when they die
<violinappren> otswim: there's a ppa search box
<IceIceIce> yes i used win 7 partition tool to shrink the c drive and now i have 50 g of space not used
<violinappren> !who | IceIceIce
<ubottu> IceIceIce: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<otswim> violinappren: right, thanks :)
<blackn1ght> Hi, I'm having trouble mounting my USB-HDD on my girlfriends laptop
<phlak_user> blackn1ght: and what would the error be?
<IceIceIce> tucemiux: yes i used win 7 partition tool to shrink the c drive and now i have 50 g of space not used
<blackn1ght> it mounts on my PC, and on her laptop on Winduws 7
<erUSUL> Maletor: do you have proposed enabled? or any third party repositorie ?
<violinappren> !details | blackn1ght
<ubottu> blackn1ght: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Solvent> what the best irc client program for gnome?
<blackn1ght> there's no error message, nothing  happens :\ lsusb can see it, fdisk -l cannot
<phlak_user> !best | Solvent
<ubottu> Solvent: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> Solvent: xchat
<Maletor> erUSUL: Pre released updates is unchecked and the only third party repo is Mactel.
<cheosite> can I have a virtual drive in ubuntu, like when use alcohol or nero?
<phlak_user> cheosite: sure
<Solvent> i just installed from a usb stick
<Solvent> worked like a dream
<yudongx>  hi, everybody
<gogeta> cheosite: we call that loopback
<erUSUL> !iso | cheosite
<ubottu> cheosite: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ascheel> geirha: Thanks for the motd help.  the package update-motd doesn't use a standard binary anymore.  It's executed by pam at login, but it seems broken for a number of people.  I think it's just a broken package.
<violinappren> blackn1ght: no relevant errors in /var/log/messages ?
<blackn1ght> I'll have a look - dmesg recognises it when I plug it in
<violinappren> !hi | yudongx
<ubottu> yudongx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geirha> ascheel: Ah, good to know. :)
<Guest55021> thanks voilinappren
<blackn1ght> last entry in dmesg: "usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning"
<ascheel> geirha: No it's not!  :)
<Gryllida> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
<Gryllida> make: *** [Objects/typeobject.o] Error 1
<Gryllida> how do I run make to fix it?
<Maletor> erUSUL: what do?
<erUSUL> Maletor: aptitude why-not libgvfscommon0
<Maletor> erUSUL: i   gvfs Conflicts libgvfscommon0
<blackn1ght> violinappren: /var/log/messages (grepped) says "usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage"
<violinappren> blackn1ght: also, ls /dev/sd* (after you plug it in)
<io> Why is linux-image-server been kept back when upgrading? I've tried 'why-not' which has no information.
<its-me-again> hi how do i use gdm themes in ubuntu
<blackn1ght> violinappren: /dev/sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda5, sda6
<zealiod> does any one know what tcpdump command i'd use to specify glean the vlan 802.11q tag from a packet...
<erUSUL> Maletor: apt-cache policy libgvfscommon0
<christ_> bjr
<tucemiux> IceIceIce, you have to ask in the room whether it's ok or not to PM, you dont just send a PM
<Maletor> erUSUL: http://pastie.org/1053617
<christ_> bjr arniokas
<blackn1ght> anyone know how to hide joins/parts in irssi?
<barfster> Anyone here know how to run Ubuntu as virtual host? Or a good how to?
<ascheel> IceIceIce: it's also not a good idea to PM as others in the room learn from the questions of everybody else.
<erUSUL> Maletor: dunno why it conflicts ... i have both installed here ...
<ikonia> barfster: depeds what technology you want to use for virtualization, xen/kvm ?
<tucemiux> zealiod, that doesnt seem like a problem with ubuntu, someone might know in #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe some of the programmers or sys admins
<ascheel> barfster, you mean using VirtualBox or something similar?
<barfster> I would prefer if there is one that comes with ubuntu
<Maletor> blackn1ght: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<erUSUL> Maletor: if you do « sudo aptitude dist-upgrade » ?
<zealiod> ta
<tucemiux> barfster, I use virtual box, download virtualbox from their site, im installing kubuntu virtually right now as we chat, if you need any more info ask away or go to #vbox
<ikonia> barfster: the only one that's "part" of ubuntu is kvm a that's part of the linux kerne, however, virtual box, xen, are all applications that are free and packaged for ubuntu
<cheosite> I use this command mount -t iso9660 Office\ 2007.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop and I get this error mount: mount point /mnt/cdroom does not exist
<Maletor> erUSUL: that does nothing
<erUSUL> cheosite: use /media/cdrom/ that should exist or create the mount point « sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom/ »
<violinappren> blackn1ght: try restarting udev ?
<blackn1ght> Maletor: thanks, I take it the changes happen after I restart irssi then
<Cool_C> monkey_dust: thanks, removing those two did it i think. going to relogin now and check
<erUSUL> Maletor: gvfs conflicts with gvfs-backends < 1.5 but 1.6 is the one to be installed. dunno why the conflict ...
<blackn1ght> violinappren: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart ? trying that now...
<Maletor> erUSUL: perhaps it is because i tried to compile and install ?
<erUSUL> Maletor: dunno; you created a deb ?
<blackn1ght> violinappren: no joy :(
<cheosite> thanks I dont get an error, but how I open the image?
<Maletor> erUSUL: I did not do checkinstall
<violinappren> blackn1ght: cat /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
<erUSUL> cheosite: just open the file browse and go to /media/cdrom « nautilus /media/cdrom/ »
<Maletor> I did find /usr -iname "*gvfs*" and that returned nothing
<new2ubuntu> violinappren: I downgraded the nvida video driver, rebooted, and got sound. Don't know why that worked but now I don't have cool vis effects <sniff>
<erUSUL> Maletor: then that shouldn't have messed up dpkg/apt
<csgeek> I'm trying to change sudo so it allows one user to use something like sudo -u foobar /bin/command without being prompted for a password.    %osm ALL=NOPASSWD:/bin/command  seems to work until I add the -u flag
<Maletor> I mean /usr/local; /usr returned some stuff
<blackn1ght> violinappren: that's empty
<Maletor> erUSUL: Well I need to resolve this; what do you think will be the next step?
<violinappren> new2ubuntu:  it could be taking over the sound device, paste your /var/log/messages
<jsimmons> Hi, having some trouble with Brasero. When it re-encodes a video to put on a dvd, it seems to do it using the super super fast mode or something, which produces a horrible result.
<MattoD> Hi all :), I have installed apache2 and it cant FQDN when restart, Is there a way to make it qualify as theres 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1
<blackn1ght> violinappren: brb - restarting irssi
<jsimmons> note it also insists on re-encoding, even when I give it a vob file with a mpeg-2 video stream and AC-3 audio
<pLr> MattoD: you can still use it w/ that error
<cheosite> thanks but no cdrom in /media, the cdrom there in /mnt/cdrom , but it's great now I can install Office
<blackn1ght> violinappren: back
<IceIceIce> what can be the couz of ubuntu install from diskonkey not having the dual boot option in the proper menu????
<MattoD> ty, one of those things hat pop up but doesnt really mean anything
<new2ubuntu> violinappren: I think I'm going to just be happy with the sound for now. Thanks for your help this morning.
<csgeek> nvm. got it
<tucemiux> jsimmons, did you try viewing your video first using an app in your computer and then viewing the video again -- on your computer??
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: you're welcome
<erUSUL> Maletor: really dunno how to solve it ... maybve if you go ahead with the unistals and after that reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<new2ubuntu> violinappren: Thanks again, BTW Is this room always this busy? I'd like to come back when at a quieter time.
<IceIceIce> hey ppl i have a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 netbook dual with win7 starter. when i boot from my diskonkey ubuntu install in the menu of the install there is no side by side install option like it shown on the tutorial
<violinappren> blackn1ght: i think it's being recognized as something other than a disk , paste lsusb
<jsimmons> yeah tucemiux, it goes in pretty and comes out horrible.
<io> new2ubuntu: It is considerably quieter at the weekends, usually. All depends when people require support, whether that is 9 AM in the morning, or 4 AM in the morning. :-)
<violinappren> new2ubuntu: depends on the time of the day but it's not THAT busy now.
<io> new2ubuntu: And this isn't busy at the moment, disabling join/part messages in your IRC client will make it clearer as a user.
<monkey_dust> new2ubuntu, and 9pm for the usa is 1pm for europe :)
<Maletor> erUSUL: what will uninstalling ubuntu-desktop do?
<new2ubuntu> IO Thanks for the tip, I'm going to do that now.
<blackn1ght> violinappren: tom@maria-laptop:~$ lsusb
<blackn1ght> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<blackn1ght> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<blackn1ght> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<blackn1ght> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0930:0b03 Toshiba Corp.
<blackn1ght> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:0159 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<blackn1ght> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b044 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<blackn1ght> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<blackn1ght> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<monkey_dust> flood!
<erUSUL> Maletor: it is harmaless; it is only a meta-package. if only that is removed you are safe
<blackn1ght> sorry!
<monkey_dust> blackn1ght, use pastebin to show us the output
<FloodBot1> blackn1ght: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Maletor: i thought that many other packages were to be removed ...
<Maletor> erUSUL: No it's pretty much everything but the kitchen sink.
<tucemiux> jsimmons, sounds youre using a format brasero doesnt like, so brasero uses a utility that automatically converts it to a format that it likes using default options.  Problem:  you dont like the default options.  Solution:  format the file youre trying to burn into a format brasero likes.  First find out what formats brasero likes then find out what format your file is int and then convert the format, there should be plenty of utilities
<tucemiux> to do that
<blackn1ght> monkey_dust: kk :)
<violinappren> blackn1ght: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374048
<dean[w]> Is there a log file somewhere that shows what time a user logs in or returns to a workstation that is locked?
<BluesKaj> jsimmons, or use k3b
<blackn1ght> violinappren: kk, will look at that now thanks!
<IceIceIce> hey ppl i have a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 netbook dual with win7 starter. when i boot from my diskonkey ubuntu install in the menu of the install there is no side by side install option like it shown on the tutorial
<jsimmons> Well brasero should like mpeg-2/AC-3 since that's what it ends up writing to the dvd. But it does not like that. I've also used x.264, Theora and raw frames in the vain hope of getting a decent re-encode. But they all end in a horrible mess of blocks
<io> dean[w]: Did you see /var/log/auth.log?
<dean[w]> thanks io
<violinappren> IceIceIce: what tutorial? give link
<BluesKaj> jsimmons, if converting check out ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 768 kB
<fleamour_> How do I disable join/part msgs in XChat (Xubuntu)
<jsimmons> I'm not converting, I'm outputting straight from PiTiVi BluesKaj
<IceIceIce> vilinappren: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<violinappren> !tab | IceIceIce
<ubottu> IceIceIce: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> you can burn with ffmpeg as well , jsimmons ..it's actually very easy , if you don't mind using the cli
<IceIceIce> violinappren: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download thanks for the tab tip haven't used irc in years :)
<violinappren> IceIceIce: that's not a "tutorial" , but do you mean you can't find the option in the menu you find directly after it boots? it's not there, it's half way through installation, select Install ubuntu and proceed
<IceIceIce> violinappren: i know where the option should be but it's not there it's just missing.
<rallias> is there a program from within ubuntu that allows me to compile windows executables?
<violinappren> IceIceIce: isn't there an option to use available free space? use it, it's same effect
<Vroomfondle> rallias: what language?
<violinappren> rallias: google mingw32
<rallias> vroomfondle: C++
<Vroomfondle> yeah, mingw32 then I think
<Maletor> erUSUL: turns out i had added this library once upon a time but had since deleted it https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<Maletor> i readded it and found gvfs installed there but trying to mark it to uninstall still tells me to delete gdm etc.
<erUSUL> Maletor: well that can explain the mess up.
<Maletor> How do I find all 3rd party repos with stuff installed
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<Maletor> erUSUL: And can we fix the problem now?
<lynn4> question there is there a video board which Ubuntu see's the ram
<violinappren> Maletor: ppa-purge from getdeb
 * barfster burps after dinner
<erUSUL> Maletor: some ppa provide a ppa-purge command that can clean up this... find it and use it to purge the offending ppa
<IceIceIce> violinappren: you mean the last option. i tryed it but haven't found the exit there. i have a 50g unpart. space but it wont let me use it
<lynn4> as I have a 512 meg ddr3 and it sees 128 megs
<barfster> ikonia: Can kvm, virtual box or xen run several VMs?
<lynn4> virtual box new version
<violinappren> IceIceIce: select "manual" and create two  partitions in the freespace, one for root (/) and one for swap (a small 1 or 2 GB)
<Maletor> violinappren: erUSUL: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/91652
<IceIceIce> violinappren: what is swap used for?
<BluesKaj> !swap | IceIceIce
<ubottu> IceIceIce: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<violinappren> IceIceIce: use as additional memory
<new2ubuntu> Silly question but how do u disable the , join and quit notifications in empathy?
<blackn1ght> violinappren: no joy there on that forum post :(
<IceIceIce> violinappren: thank you i will try that
<violinappren> blackn1ght: paste your /var/log/messages
<IceIceIce> violinappren:  can i do that with the win7 part tool? if not what should i use
<erUSUL> Maletor: you can get the ppa-purge program from elsewhere ( xorg ppa have it) dwonload the deb and install it
<violinappren> IceIceIce: it's offered as the last option during installation (same screen as the tutorial )
<IceIceIce> violinappren: thanks again
<MatBoy> someone using Adobe Fireworks on Ubuntu 10.04 ? seems to be odd to install it with Wine
<violinappren> IceIceIce: you're welcome
<blackn1ght> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/gLeMf8wF
<Maletor> erUSUL: thanks. still though is there a way to find all the debs installed via 3rd party ppas?
<violinappren> Maletor: i think apptitude can do that
<erUSUL> Maletor: i only know how to use policy to find out where a package comes from ( or will come if i'm about to install it )
<Maletor> violinappren: how?
<violinappren> Maletor: in it's ncurses GUI, not sure exactly
<experiMENTAL> no ones asking, so... hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<violinappren> blackn1ght: "SATA link down" that's some spooky stuff
<blackn1ght> violinappren: haha, maybe that's related to me doing the command "partprobe" as it said in that forum post, not sure...
<violinappren> aha
<Maletor> erUSUL: thank you for ppa purge
<Maletor> erUSUL: it's godly
<erUSUL> Maletor: no problem
<experiMENTAL> where could i find more help?
<sheepz> how would one go about creating a user via the cli?
<new2ubuntu> Pardon my intrusion, anyone know how to disable notifications in empathy / irc? i don't want "blah has joined the room" type messages, tia
<trollboy> man adduser
<monkey_dust> sheepz, type useradd -m
<Pirx-Danford> Hi, after upgrading a server to 10.04 I have a weird behaviour in regards to the resolv.conf, after a reboot its empty, but when I manually perform a /etc/init.d/networking restart its properly filled, any hint what might be going wrong?
<bmidgley> hey, after a 10.04 upgrade my screen in X is very dim... mouse cursor is fine but everything else is virtually unreadable
<bmidgley> radeon 7000
<monkey_dust> sheepz, type useradd -m some_name
<trollboy> Pirx-Danford, sounds like a dhcp thing
<chenjiabao> jju
<sheepz> monkey_dust, thanks
<rileyp>  /msg NickServ identify bowser
<trollboy> and lets see how fast rileyp can change his password
<monkey_dust> sheepz, -m adds a home directory
<rileyp> lol
<rileyp> i dont eevn know how
<rileyp> tips please
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> what I want is to find all mp3 files by Dido in several directories and cp them all to a directory. any help for me?
<surging> greetings everyone i have a question: how do i make xchat stop auto-joining this channel every time i start it?  i went into preferences to edit the channel list for freenode, but no auto-join channel is listed
<rileyp> trollboy how do i change paswoed
<Pirx-Danford> trollboy: yeah I suspect dhcp too but I can't find out why it won't work properly at system boot time
<monkey_dust> Kartagis, type find / -name *mp3 -exec cp {} /home/your_home \;
<trollboy> rileyp, /nickserv help
<trollboy> sounds like something is dieing on networking on start
<trollboy> and a restart fixes it
<trollboy> you got any kind of logging Pirx-Danford?
<Kartagis> monkey_dust thanks
<BluesKaj> surging, ask your question in #xchat
<Pirx-Danford> sure trollboy but looking at dmesg leaves me clueless, hmmm lets see if there is anything for the dhclient
<uRock> surging, are you using xchat-gnome?
 * monkey_dust uses smuxi
<surging> BluesKaj: good point i just thought of that myself, uRock: yes i am
<coolguy4> Hi, I have 64bit ubuntu. I want to run a firefox with a 32bit java plugin. Could someone please explain what's involved? There's lots of stuff in google but it's quite outdated and contradictory. Do I need to install 32bit firefox and a 32bit java and a 32 bit java plugin?
<uRock> surging, On the left side of the screen where the #s are listed, right click and uncheck "auto-join on connect"
<irvken> I want to remotely support my brother on his vista machine (other than changing the OS) whats the best way to set up remote support, everything I've found so far is windows 2 windows  support, but I want to use my ubuntu machine
<violinappren> irvken: rdesktop
<monkey_dust> !samba| irvken
<ubottu> irvken: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<violinappren> coolguy4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<surging> uRock, i tried that before but when i restart the program auto-join is checked again, i'll go ask in xchat
<econdudeawesome> So I installed lubuntu desktop over a 10.04 ubuntu install. Now when I boot it sometimes uses gdm and sometimes uses lxdm, and generally runs buggy when gdm comes up. Would it be a bad idea to uninstall gdm?
<violinappren> monkey_dust: he said report support, not file sharing
<uRock> surging, that is odd, it has worked without any issues for me. Good luck
<monkey_dust> my mistake, violinappren
<coolguy4> violinappren: thanks that looks like reasonably current information.
<violinappren> econdudeawesome: as long as you have another dm, no it's not.
<mAritz> Hey, I have a dell keyboard with a volume control wheel. Sometimes it works and changes the volume (and shows the volume osd on the top left), sometimes it doesn't do anything - no matter how much i turn the wheel. (disclaimer: i'm using xubuntu right now, but that shouldn't be much of a problem, right? :/ )
<aeon-ltd> econdudeawesome: frankly you could ditch both and use xinit + daemons for everything :)
<econdudeawesome> aeon-ldt and violinappren would removing these remove my GNOME session totally?
<violinappren> econdudeawesome: no, gdm is a separate package
<rileyp> <irvken> telnet
<killer--47> HOW TO REGISTER
<ikonia> !register > killer--47
<ubottu> killer--47, please see my private message
<econdudeawesome> violinappren it apt-get removed 5 packages: ubuntu-netbook-remix, ubuntu-netbook, ubuntu-desktop, gdm-guest-session, and gdm
<astrocub> what would you use to check the filesystem on 10.04?
<irvken> unfortuntely this is my brother we're talking about
<violinappren> rileyp: you gotta be kidding me
<astrocub> could you use fsck.ext3?
<ikonia> astrocub: what's the problem you are having ?
<irvken> he has problems adding attachements to email
<econdudeawesome> killer--47 /msg NickServe help
<violinappren> econdudeawesome: these are virtual packages
<killer--47> THANK U
<econdudeawesome> violenappren may I ask what the difference is?
<astrocub> ikonia: it keeps saying disk has many bad sectors
<makulkar> can i increase memory allocated to ubuntu after installing? I have installed ubuntu 10.04 from windows and made it dual boot.
<ikonia> astrocub: ok, so a file system check won't fix bad sectors
<astrocub> ikonia: what would you use?
<econdudeawesome> makulkar--not sure, do you mean resize the partition allocated to Linux?
<violinappren> econdudeawesome: they are just a name for a group of packages to install, but the actual packages dont get removed if you remove them
<Oer> !resetpanels | Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Pirx-Danford> trollboy this is weird, I checked for dhclient output differences in the syslog and it seems at startup the dhclient tries to do some stuff related to the NetworkManager, which is not installed at all
<econdudeawesome> violenappren interesting. But it did uninstall gdm?
<violinappren> makulkar: memory or disk space ?
<rileyp> well what about logmein I dunno  if you can use it on ;linux though
<makulkar> violinappren, I mean disk space. I had given 30gb now its running out of it
<killer--47> how to add new firends?
<violinappren> ikonia: bad sectors can't be fixed, they can be ignored
<silvestre> Suspend broke recently on my Thinkpad X60s ... is that a known bug? Doesnt seem to be the kernel.
<violinappren> makulkar: use gparted livecd to resize the partitions
<killer--47> OMG  so many people here
<monkey_dust> !support| killer--47
<ubottu> killer--47: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<econdudeawesome> hahaha killer--47--don't need to add all of us as friends.
<ikonia> violinappren: I know this
<makulkar> violinappren, thanks. Any other way say from windows boot?
<violinappren> Pirx-Danford: check it's hooks in /etc
<monkey_dust> !ot| killer--47
<ubottu> killer--47: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<progre55> hi guys! I'm on jaunty, and want to install a package. but jaunty repos have an old version of the package I want to install. So is it possible to add lucid as some backport and install it from the lucid repos?
<aeon-ltd> killer--47: yeah lets go on twitter, i'll follow you if you follow me :) lol *sarcasm*
<violinappren> makulkar: it's not at all safe to resize partitions on a mounted disk, use the livecd
<experiMENTAL> !unofficial
<trollboy> Pirx-Danford, install it?
<trollboy> or yell at one of the devs here
<killer--47> OMG!!!ubottu is a Rob
<iFrankZ> Hi guys, can someone explain me on private how to use Windows XP on DualBoot with VM Virtual Box? I've got Windows XP.iso (Like 600 MB). Thanks so much.
<violinappren> makulkar: it's included with ubuntu livecd
<Xaratas> hi, how can i set encoding ibm 437 in my terminal?
<violinappren> !ot | killer--47
<ubottu> killer--47: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<killer--47> google
<astrocub> i'm reading there are physical and logical bad sectors. how would you detect and fix logical bad sectors?
<makulkar> violinappren, ah ok. So I need not install again, but just change partition
<monkey_dust> iFrankZ, join #vbox
<uRock> !k-line | killer--47
<violinappren> makulkar: to resize them, yes
<makulkar> violinappren, ok will try that. Thanks
<violinappren> makulkar: backup important stuff before doing so
<Pirx-Danford> yelling at devs might in general be a good idea, but I'll try to solve this puzzle first, installing the NetworkManager is a no, don't want all that desktop stuff on the server
<makulkar> violinappren, that means all 30gb's :) will do
<violinappren> makulkar: hard disks crash and do naughty things, always a good idea to have a backup
<rileyp> irvken get your brother to install logmein on his windows machine and all you will need on your linux machine is a web browser
<makulkar> violinappren, true. If no other go I was planning to reinstall with 100GB size. Hopefully i wont have to.
<cipherz> hello, anyone have experience with a barcode reader(I have ps2/rs232 connection, but my laptop only has usb, so i am thinking usb/rs232 ?) )
<cipherz> but would xorg be able to autodetect a serial connection and use it as keyboard input or ?
<violinappren> cipherz: only one way to know
<progre55> anyone? I'm on jaunty, and want to install a package. but jaunty repos have an old version of the package I want to install. So is it possible to add lucid as some backport into my apt sources and install it from the lucid repos?
<violinappren> progre55: you'll break system
<cipherz> violinappren, true, just that the hw/machine is a bit of a travel away, so would be nice to know if it was possible and if buying a rs232/usb would make it work before travelling :)
<monkey_dust> progre55, i don't think older version will recognize newer versions
<abhijit> hello all
<aeon-ltd> !hi | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<valientes> Hello!
<monkey_dust> !hi| abhijit
<violinappren> cipherz: how else would you plug it without such a converter ?
<abhijit> :)
<valientes> Nautilus is not working with dropbox
<monkey_dust> valientes, i bit more specific, pls?
<ben72>  hi! what am I doing wrong here? I want to assign a symlink (called cdisplay) to an USB device.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/467013/
<ben72> but I get a symlink like /dev/cdisplay -> snd/pcmC0D0c (and it seems it's random what it points to)
<cipherz> violinappren, well depends.. violence helps ;) but yeah you got a point.. just didnt want to waste money, but usb/rs232 is cheap as hell so yeah :)
<valientes> I have always to reboot the aplication dropbox to work properly every seson
<cipherz> s/got a/got the/
<valientes> season*
<iFrankZ> Hello.. How can I set on VM VirtualBox my XP OS to use Windows.iso (I downloaded it sometime ago, around 600MB) to work well? I receive a bootable error whenever I use my XP OS, Thanks for help..
<violinappren> ben72: what syntax is that?
<monkey_dust> iFrankZ, please join #vbox
<Matisse> hi
<valientes> IFrank; Maybe the ISO is rong
<Matisse> I want to add the pgp stuff to claws-mail, but it crashes if i do that. no error message and no information if I start claws via bash
<ben72> violinappren, I use it in a file under /etc/udev/rules.d
<Nubulis_Maximus> can someone tell me how to turn off the equivalent of windows "auto-complete" option
<Matisse> any idea?
<valientes> there is a problem with the operative system they gave you
<violinappren> !bug | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<its-me-again> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<violinappren> iFrankZ: did you correctly set the virtual machine to boot from the ISO? right click > settings
<its-me-again> !xvesa
<Nubulis_Maximus> anyone?
<paulCao> yess
<Nubulis_Maximus> can someone tell me how to turn off the equivalent of windows "auto-complete" option
<violinappren> its-me-again: what's your question and don't abuse the bot
<valientes> IfranlZ Can you try to run other windows operative system to know if the problem is of the ISO or the machine?
<erUSUL> Nubulis_Maximus: what are you refering to ?
<violinappren> Nubulis_Maximus: in what application ?
<ben72> is there a way to decide which of two UUSB2Serial devices gets assigned which ttyUSB*? they are identical with the same product and vendor id..
<Nubulis_Maximus> not sure, but i think it's pretty much anything
<monkey_dust> valientes, maybe this pdf helps => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue38_en.pdf
<Nubulis_Maximus> with exception of xchat
<abhinav_singh1> hey i am having a very long command ....i want to make alias of it ....please tell me how to do that
<Pirx-Danford> okay this is wild, it seems the dhclient scripts are not executed at all at system boot
<valientes> Thanks monkey
<violinappren> Nubulis_Maximus: auto-compete or auto spell checking ?
<Nubulis_Maximus> complete
<its-me-again> violinappren: the bot gives handy stuff i need at times no abuse going on
<violinappren> abhinav_singh1: alias something='some long thing'
<kid> HI
<violinappren> its-me-again: /msg ubottu
<violinappren> !hi | kid
<ubottu> kid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nubulis_Maximus> violinappren: autocomplete
<erUSUL> ben72: there is no difference in either id's ? it has to be something different about them. read this http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html the part about sysfs and udevinfo. something must tell the two apart
<violinappren> Nubulis_Maximus: there's no "auto-complete" feature except in some text editors, take a screenshot
<Xaratas> hmm, toll, 2nd try: how can i set encoding ibm 437 in my terminal?
<splnet> which package has 'lspci' ?
<abhinav_singh1> violinappren: Thank you very much.....i have made alias
<splnet> -bash: lspci: command not found
<Nubulis_Maximus> violinappren: maybe autocomplete is the wrong explanation, it's actually more like word suggestions, of previously typed text
<Oer> !details lspci
<ben72> erUSUL, thanks but is there anything else but vendor and product id that can tell them apart?
<violinappren> splnet: pciutils
<Nubulis_Maximus> violinappren: tried screen shot, but when i leave page it disappears
<violinappren> Nubulis_Maximus: do you mean in firefox ?
<valientes>  Anyone here has use remasterys?
<splnet> violinappren: thx!
<violinappren> abhinav_singh1: you're welcome
<erUSUL> ben72: udevinfo shows a lot of atributs run it for the two devices. compare.
<Maletor> I've got a problem where I ran a wasp uninstall script and it got rid of my login screen theme? How do I restore it?
<ben72> erUSUL, you mean lsusb -v ?
<m_ondkalb> Hi i got a problem with rsync and RSA-Key authentification. I use a Private-Key with passphrase (stored in ~/.ssh/id_rsa). This key is somehow managed by ssh-agent and works quiet well for SSH-Connections (i only have to type in the password once during gnome-session).
<m_ondkalb> The Problem is that this doesn't work for the rsync command ( $ rsync -avz -e 'ssh' user@server:/remotePath /localpath)!
<m_ondkalb> I allways have to give the Server-Password.
<m_ondkalb> When i use something like this:
<FloodBot3> m_ondkalb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m_ondkalb> $ rsync -avz -e 'ssh -i /home/me/.ssh/id_rsa' user@server:/remotePath /localpath
<m_ondkalb> it works by asking for passphrase, but i have to type the passphrase every time i use that command.
<Nubulis_Maximus> violinappren: just checked it is just firefox,
<Nubulis_Maximus> was thinking it was in other apps as well, but it's not
<violinappren> Nubulis_Maximus: edit > preferences > privacy > turn off "remember search and form history"
<clusterfusk> A few days ago, I was using a 9.10 live cd to move files from a NTFS Truecrypt file container.  the file operations dialogue stole focus while I was trying to type du in the xterm.  This caused the move to stop, and the source directory disappeared.  The free space on the source filesystem shows as the same as before, so it looks like a filesystem error.  is this right?  should I attempt to mount it in windows to fix it?
<splnet> m_ondkalb: use rsa keys over ssh
<el> Rumors say Ubuntu 10.50 Ñu is in development
<Nubulis_Maximus> violinappren: Thank you
<el> 10.50 Ñu
<violinappren> Nubulis_Maximus: you're welcome
<violinappren> !ot | el
<ubottu> el: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> ben72: this i tried with my mouse --> udevadm info -a  -p /sys/class/input/mouse0 | less
<monkey_dust> el, check this url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<killer--47> what kind of update is needed?
<clusterfusk> el: Rumors also say that May is long past.
<erUSUL> ben72: try yourself with the usb serial devices ...
<abhinav_singh1> violinappren hey i have made alias...but it is not working when i am running it on terminal it is saying command not found
<aretrfre34> is there any daemon to record any audio output from my soundcard?
<Pici> !10.10 | el
<ubottu> el: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rallias> is it possible to set apt-get to install data in a users directory?
<violinappren> abhinav_singh1: paste the line you used to make the alias, did you add it to your .bashrc ?
<abhinav_singh1> no how to add it to .bashrc
<aretrfre34> rallias:nope
<violinappren> rallias: chroot
<Arch_Adam> does ubuntu support radeon mobility laptop g-cards?
<abhinav_singh1> no how to add it to .bashrc violinappren
<violinappren> !hardware | Arch_Adam
<ubottu> Arch_Adam: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ben72> erUSUL, thanks trying..
<hsa2> hello
<rallias> how long does mingw usually take to install from the .sh file?
<violinappren> abhinav_singh1: nano ~/.bashrc
<hsa2> can you suggest me a guide to set up a ubuntu 10.04 on usb drive?
<abhijit> !manual | hsa2
<ubottu> hsa2: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> hsa2, flash usb key?
<hsa2> bazhang, yes
<devalientes> hsa2 in the ubuntu.com principal page
<abhijit> !unetbootin | hsa2
<ubottu> hsa2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> hsa2, unetbootin
<bazhang> hsa2, if you want persistent then see the last link from the bot
<clusterfusk> rallias: this is not recommended because the package manager doesn't know about these programs, but some programs will work if you extract the package to a user directory with file-roller.
<devalientes> ,
<violinappren> abhinav_singh1: for example: alias ll = 'ls -l'
<hsa2> bazhang, what is persistent? does it mean saving the changes during run?
<abhinav_singh1> violinappren yes i have written it in .bashrc but how to save that .bashrc file?
<ottermaton> I'm looking for something that will show when and to which wireless network(s) I have connected to. Is there a tool for this? A log file?
<aretrfre34> how to record audio playing by any app???
<bazhang> hsa2, saved between boots, yep
<violinappren> abhinav_singh1: ctrl + o and ctrl +  x
<ben72> erUSUL, ATTRS{serial} are different for the devices so maybe I can use that..
<clusterfusk> rallias: also make sure to set $PATH to the user's bin directory in .bashrc
<erUSUL> ben72: yep
<abhijit> aretrfre34, from which software you want to record audio?
<rileyp> hsa2 if you want linux on a usb stick ilook up penpdrivelinux install it on your pc download the linux of your choice and pendrive linux will install in on your usb stick then boot from your usb and it will work...
<abhinav_singh1> violinappren yes i have done that....will it work from the next reboot?
<clusterfusk> rallias: my web server does this because I share a server with a few other websites.
<violinappren> abhinav_singh1: if syntax is correct, yes
<aretrfre34> abhijit:any, empathy, rhythmbox
<abhinav_singh1> violinappren ok i am rebooting my system
<abhijit> aretrfre34, check here http://all-streaming-media.com/record-audio-stream/
<hsa2> rileyp, i am reading something about /tmp, as far as i can understand, keeping the /tmp on usb drive makes usb drive's life short ha?
<andres_> good guys,how can i use audio/video chatting using pidgin 2.6.2?
<Daekdroom> hsa2, yes, same thing with swap partition
<rileyp> hsa2 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<hsa2> Daekdroom, i have a 4 gb usb drive, installing linux on 3 gb and using 1 gb as swap is OK right?
<violinappren> andres_: right click and it should be there, if the other client supports it
<Daekdroom> hsa2, I don't think you should use SWAP in a USB drive.
<hsa2> Daekdroom, why is that?
<erUSUL> hsa2: 1 GiB of swap is a waste in that situation
<abhijit> andres_, when you start conversation with someone then on there is conversation=>audio / vedio call or right click and you wll get same option
<Daekdroom> hsa2, it uses too much write cycles on the USB drive.
<hsa2> mhh
<m_ondkalb> hi i got a problem with ssh-agent and rsync command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467029/plain/
<hsa2> what if i plug my usb drive to others computers, and what if they don't have enough ram?
<andres_> abhijit_thank u..ill try it
<rileyp> Daekdroom,  Im with you insatll it all on one partation
<Daekdroom> hsa2, for that matter, you could try installing a lightweight version like lubuntu
<abhijit> andres_, ok
<andres_> violinappren_thank you
<experiMENTAL> anyone seen official ktechlab channel?
<clusterfusk> hsa2: That's right.  Flash RAM can't handle very much writing.  My company's policy is to refuse to put a complete OS on any flash device until this has been fixed, for this reason.
<ottermaton> What log file can I look at or what tool can I use to show which wireless network(s) I've connected to and when?
<rileyp> or4 gb drive install damnsmall linux   50 mb! and it runs webbrowser and all
<hsa2> i see
<hsa2> may be i should try a mre lightweight distro
<hsa2> *more
<clusterfusk> hsa2: What are you trying to do?
<hsa2> clusterfusk, getting a fully running linux on a usb drive
<clusterfusk> hsa2: but why?
<rileyp> hsa2 damnsmalllinux is very impressive!
<abhinav_singh> violinappren it is working ...thankin you very much for your support
<hsa2> to use it while i am not on my own pc
<hsa2> rileyp, it's name is also impressive :P
<rileyp> and its 50 mb
<abhijit>  hsa2 puppy
<hsa2> *its
<aeon-ltd> hsa2: ubuntu, but not stock on usn
<aeon-ltd> *usb
<rileyp> you can make a dsl usb stick in a ~5- 10 minutes and be up and running
<clusterfusk> hsa2: I would try puppy linux.  It runs entirely in RAM, preventing the problems with flash write cycles
<hsa2> clusterfusk, my concern is that, the computer i run may not have enough ram
<irated> hsa2: how much do you have
<irated> ?
<aretrfre34> abhijit:i'm not supporter of proprietary
<clusterfusk> hsa2: puppy is small enough so any computer should be able to run it
<hsa2> irated, i have enough, but others may not
<irated> whats the minium?
<abhijit> aretrfre34, dunno then i just found that link in google
<hsa2> clusterfusk, does puppy have any de?
<aeon-ltd> hsa2: look up slitaz, imo i don't like it stock but with some fine tuning mayve
<hsa2> irated, 512 mb may be
<aretrfre34> abhijit:it's ok
<iyunkateus> I had to upgrade Ubuntu Netbook with do-distribution-upgrade, but now the panels are messed up and the desktop shows instead of the menu. What settings should I change?
<abhijit> hsa2, http://www.puppylinux.org/
<rileyp> hsa2 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/all-in-one-usb-dsl/
<clusterfusk> hsa2: assuming you mean desktop environment, yes.  I suggest reading about it.  hold on, let me find a link for you
<irated> hsa2: I have never used puppy linux but dsl is nice
<ecolitan_> what happens to hosts that are in both hosts.allow and hosts.deny ?
<iyunkateus> Is there a page I should look at?
<irated> hosts.allow takes precedent iirc
<splnet> is there a package for compat-wireless?
<clusterfusk> irated:  Does it run all in RAM, or does it still write /tmp or /var to disk?
<rileyp> Just try dsl and have a play....
<irated> clusterfusk: dsl runs in ram
<rileyp> yep
<irated> clusterfusk: almost all isos run in ram
<iyunkateus> I had to upgrade Ubuntu Netbook with do-distribution-upgrade, but now the panels are messed up and the desktop shows instead of the menu. What settings should I change?
<splnet> How do you install ath9k driver? ( appart from source )
<clusterfusk> irated: alight then.  DSL would be a good option, too for hsa2, too.
<rallias> How do i set my password for email on evolution?
<rileyp> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/search/puppy
<Jigal> how can i maken eclipse workable with php on ubuntu 10.04?
<hsa2> rileyp, the link you gave requires windows, isn't there any way to install it on linux?
<hicham> is it easy to request an ubuntu ppa ?
<clusterfusk> rallias: evolutiion should ask for it...
<rallias> clusterfusk: it isn't
<violinappren> Jigal: eclipse-pdt
<Jigal> violinappren: how to install that???
<rileyp> of course  u net boot in I thinkits called
<clusterfusk> rallias: what have you done so far?
<monkey_dust> rileyp, you mean unetbootin
<rallias> i have gone through the wizard, and clicked send/recieve
<violinappren> Jigal: download the bundle from eclipse.org
<frxstrem> is it possible to find the creation date of a file with ls?
<rileyp> yep thats it
<rileyp> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<violinappren> frxstrem: it's not recorded on ext filesystems
<hsa2> Minimum Flash Drive Capacity: 64MB
<dart> i am facing huge memory leak problem....the nautilus memory consumption reaches 150mb even after all the windows are closed...it started after i installed the new global menu to be featured in maverick...wat can i do abt it?
<hsa2> LOL :)
<llutz> frxstrem: not yet on ext-fs
<frxstrem> dammit -.-
<Jigal> violinappren: but do i have to first uninstall eclipse?????
<llutz> frxstrem: ext4 has a field for it, but it isn't used yet
<abhijit> frxstrem, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/general-10/file-creation-date-in-linux-473684/
<monkey_dust> dart, please ask that in #ubuntu+1
<dart> ok
<violinappren> Jigal: yes, better remove it and use http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-php-developers/heliosr
<rileyp> hsa2  dsl will impress you heaps ity blew my miind all the programs it had on it on a clean install all in 50 mb
<llutz> abhijit: modification-time != creation time
<abhijit> llutz, ok
<iyunkateus> I had to upgrade Ubuntu Netbook with do-distribution-upgrade, but now the panels are messed up and the desktop shows instead of the menu. What settings should I change? Is there a page to look at?
<||x]x||> anyone can help me install bahamut 1.8.9 on ubuntu 10? :)
<clusterfusk> rallias: run seahorse to see if there's already an entry for your email account.
<rallias> seahorse?
<rileyp> try it screw it and blue it and stuff it  and #!#@ it and then try another flavour.. it like shopping for new lollies
<rileyp> whwn your a kid
<monkey_dust> !seahorse
<clusterfusk> rallias: hit ctrl+F2 and type "seahorse"
<tdn> I need to copy a large file (>4GB) to a friend's iPod. But the iPod cannot have large files. So I need to split it. How do I do this? I know I can use 'split', but then she cannot restore the file in Windows. So I was thinking about zipsplit, but it seems that it does not support files >2GB. What to do?
<clusterfusk> rallias: It shows you your stored passwords
<hsa2> i also have a few questions about ubuntu itself
<iyunkateus> I had to upgrade Ubuntu Netbook with do-distribution-upgrade, but now the panels are messed up and the desktop shows instead of the menu. What settings should I change? Is there a page to look at?
<aretrfre34> tdn:use tail
<hsa2> i am having flashplugin and pulseaudiu related problems.
<XLV> tdn, tar. winrar, 7zip can handle it in the windows side
<Jigal> how can i uninstall through apt-get
<violinappren> tdn: she can restore it on windows, i think the command is 'type '
<rallias> clusterfusk: there isn't an entry.
<iyunkateus> Jigal: apt-get remove
<monkey_dust> Jigal, sudo apt-get purge
<violinappren> Jigal: apt-get autoremove
<hsa2> flash video and sound are not in sync, is there any fix about it?
<erUSUL> tdn: 7zip is your best option.
<tdn> aretrfre34, tail?
<rileyp> tdn go buy a usb stick
<clusterfusk> rallias: have you confirmed that your account information was entered correctly in evolution's preferences?
<tdn> XLV, I don't think tar is common on Windows.
<rallias> it never asked for a password, so i don't
<rileyp> you havent even said file type
<tdn> XLV, how do I create splitted winrar archive in ubuntu?
<XLV> tdn, i said.. winrar and 7zip can handle it in the windows world
<iyunkateus> I had to upgrade Ubuntu Netbook with do-distribution-upgrade, but now the panels are messed up and the desktop shows instead of the menu. What settings should I change? Is there a page to look at?
<XLV> tdn, you dont.. you use tar in ubuntu
<erUSUL> tdn: all compressions program in windows manage tar.gz and tar.bz2 without problems ...
<aretrfre34> tdn:yes tail, will do the job
<tdn> erUSUL, ok. So how do I split it with tar?
<erUSUL> tdn: but splitting in tar's is not easy either... use 7zip
<rileyp> or bunzip or gunzip
<tdn> erUSUL, how to use 7zip then?
<monkey_dust> tdn, check http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html for archiving and compression
<violinappren> stop confusing the dude and just give him a command
<rileyp> rar as well
<clusterfusk> rallias: It sounds like you haven't entered the right server information.  Check your preferences
<iyunkateus> I had to upgrade Ubuntu Netbook with do-distribution-upgrade, but now the panels are messed up and the desktop shows instead of the menu. What settings should I change? Is there a page to look at?
<abhijit> !7zip | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<erUSUL> tdn: install p7zip-full ; right click on the file you want to compress/split choose add to archive/compress
<rallias> clusterfusk: i checked the preferences. It doesn't have a password, it never asked for one
<n0body> hey, i need to add something to /etc/inittab so that it runs on tty6 all the time, but there is no inittab coz of upstart
<tdn> monkey_dust, that page does not mention splitting.
<n0body> any ideas?
<violinappren> !panels | iyunkateus
<ubottu> iyunkateus: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<iyunkateus> violinappren: they are at defaults. that's the problem, I want them set up like in the netbook version
<erUSUL> tdn: in the resulting dialog choose .7z as extension. click the plus to show options set volume size
<iyunkateus> violinappren: but I'm not sure what exactly to do
<violinappren> iyunkateus: ah, sorry. perhaps you need a clean install
<iyunkateus> violinappren: oh noes
<clusterfusk> rallias: I DID NOT SAY PASSWORD.  Check your SERVER information.  If you enter the correct server information, Evolutions prompts for a password when you check for new mail.
<tdn> erUSUL, I use Ark, but I cannot see where to set file size.
<markitoxs> has anybody know how to switch the twinview layout using nvidia-settings from the command line?
<iyunkateus> violinappren: is there a way to back up my installed packages and their settings?
<tdn> Can't this be done from command line?
<clusterfusk> rallias: what mail server are you trying to connect to?
<rallias> clusterfusk: the server info is correct.
<rallias> clusterfusk: localhost port 1080
<violinappren> iyunkateus: ctrl + h in nautilus will show you hidden files which usually contain configurations, save the ones you need
<monkey_dust> tdn, this dude had the same question => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133342
<splnet> Which package contains 'iwconfig'
<splnet> -bash: iwconfig: command not found
<rww> splnet: wireless-tools, I think
<rallias> clusterfusk: i telnetted it today and have not cut it off yet
<rallias> ok now its working... odd
<splnet> rww: thx
<slinker1> apt-cache search iwconfig
<slinker1> iw - tool for configuring Linux wireless devices
<erUSUL> tdn: ok; commna line « 7z a -v4000m  file.7z file_to_compress »
<Jigal> violinappren: how do i install that package???
<iyunkateus> what command is the netbook menu?
<clusterfusk> rallias: sounds to me like it's a problem with your mail server.  Evolution is pretty straightforward.
<erUSUL> tdn: that creates 4000 MiB volumes
<violinappren> Jigal: just extract it
<Jigal> violinappren: but in wich folder do i place it
<iyunkateus> nvm, found it
<tdn> monkey_dust, that is not the same question at all. I know how to split and join a file in linux. Problem is that it needs to be joined on Windows.
<Jigal> violinappren: it also doesn't apear in my menu
<monkey_dust> tdn, it seems that is a windows issue, then
<rww> slinker1: proof that apt-cache search is not a perfect tool for finding which package contains a file ;)
<Xaratas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500585 can i get an answer to this?
<tdn> erUSUL, thanks. And how to extract/join in Windows?
<tdn> monkey_dust, not at all.
<violinappren> Jigal: click on the eclipse binary inside the folder
<erUSUL> tdn: double click on the first volume ? ( if you have a half decent compression program ( 7-zip for windows is free and very good) all should work automatically
<Jigal> violinappren: get an error: a java runtime environment or jdk must be available
<Jigal> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tdn> erUSUL, ok. Thanks.
<violinappren> Jigal: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<erUSUL> tdn: or create a sfx archive?
<Chum_Chum> what is an anti malwere for ubuntu
<Jigal> violinappren: now it works
<violinappren> Chum_Chum: clamv
<Chum_Chum> does it work
<violinappren> Chum_Chum: what kind of question is that?
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: please state the product name
<Jigal> violinappren: but i can't choose to start a php project
<Chum_Chum> does it actually do the job propaly rather than the others
<iyunkateus> Chum_Chum: There's Clam AV, but the only thing you'll need that for is making sure you don't send a virus to someone on Windows
<violinappren> Jigal: file > file > project
<ActionParsnip> Chum_Chum: can you clarify what "it" is please
<violinappren> Jigal: file > new
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: state the product name
<||x]x||> how do i allow port connections? example, someone wants to connect to my port 2222 ... i'm using ubuntu 10
<tdn> erUSUL, sfx?
<Chum_Chum> clamv
<erUSUL> tdn: self extracting archives;
<ActionParsnip> ||x]x||: are you wanting to connect to a PC outside of your network?
<violinappren> ||x]x||: man ufw
<ikonia> Chum_Chum:clam av is a mail scanned
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: clamav is a mail scanner
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | Chum_Chum
<ubottu> Chum_Chum: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wng-> My system is having trouble mounting /home during boot, I know theres something I can press to cancel the mounting of this partition and continue to a login prompt, what is it?
<erUSUL> tdn: dunno if multivolume is compatible with sfx
<undici_dolci_fog> buon giorno a tutti
<Chum_Chum> what is a anti malwere for linux i have a spybot
<ActionParsnip> wng-: boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<||x]x||> ActionParsnip: i want someone to connect to me
<iyunkateus> ActionParsnip: I knew there had to be something on ubottu about it
<monkey_dust> !it| undici_dolci_fog
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: you don't have a spybot, malware does not work the same
<ubottu> undici_dolci_fog: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> Chum_Chum: there is very little malware for linux
<ActionParsnip> ||x]x||: ok and do you use a router?
<violinappren> Chum_Chum: there are no known malware for linux, you don't need spybot on it
<undici_dolci_fog> va bene grazie!
<tdn> erUSUL, oh.
<iyunkateus> violinappren: little, not none
<Chum_Chum> but my e-mail sends out ramnom stuff to ramdom people on a reguler bases, what iss going on
<iyunkateus> violinappren: there are a few
<||x]x||> ActionParsnip: i'm just using my LAN.. mine is PC1.. i want PC2 or PC3 to connect to my port 2222
<violinappren> iyunkateus: windows-style malware? haven't heard of any
<wng-> ActionParsnip: There is a keypress i can use to cancel the partition during a normal boot, any idea what it is?
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: that's probably coming from a client using your mail server, rather than your actual mail server
<nagendra> i have ubuntu 10, can i install kubuntu desktop? Is it safe?
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: what mail server are you using
<||x]x||> ActionParsnip: PC2 & PC3 are windows xp boxes
<ActionParsnip> ||x]x||: then just go for it, by default the ports are open so you have nothing to do, just tell them to connect
<ikonia> nagendra: sure can
<tdn> erUSUL, I am using your proposed command right now, but it is very slow. The files that I am compressing cannot be compressed any futher, so I think that it is a waste to actually try to compress it. Does 7z have a 'fast' mode or something like that, that does not compress (much)?
<ikonia> nagendra: look at the package kubuntu-desktop
<Chum_Chum> hotmail (windows live)
<nagendra> Will the os be stable?
<iyunkateus> violinappren: maybe not windows-style, but look it up on wikipedia
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: ok - so that's  nothing to do with your ubuntu machine
<ActionParsnip> ||x]x||: you dont need any extra config unless you have fooled around with your iptables (sounds like you havent)
<monkey_dust> nagendra, type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<||x]x||> ActionParsnip: oh.. ok. so i think my problem now is PC2 & 3 cant see PC1 and vice versa. :(
<violinappren> Chum_Chum: change your password, and do you have dual-boot a windows partition ?
<ActionParsnip> nagendra: its as stable as the others
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ActionParsnip> ||x]x||: can they ping each other?
<nagendra> ok
<iyunkateus> violinappren: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<Chum_Chum> yeah i do have a dule boot
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: it is nothing to do with your ubuntu system
<erUSUL> tdn: -mx=0 ?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: if it cannot be compressed much then why not just tar the files so its one big file...
<violinappren> Chum_Chum: then you need to clean your windows partition and change your password. Download and install "Windows Defender" on Windows  from Microsoft. It should clean your stuff.
<Chum_Chum> ok is ther a anti viris /malwere  softwere for linux
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: join ##windows for microsoft support
<||x]x||> ActionParsnip: they can't ping. also  PC1 (ubuntu) cant see PC2 (xp) in its windows network also PC2 to PC1
<violinappren> Chum_Chum: Windows Defender is free and very effective
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: you do not need it
<tdn> erUSUL, thanks.
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: as you've been told
<ActionParsnip> ||x]x||: theres your problem then. try pinging by ip address too
<ShapeShifter499> I need help, my external hard drive, 120 gig, is no longer being detected on my windows 7 OR ubuntu 10.04 OSes, what do I do?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, because I do not know how to split the files with tar, nor how to join them in Windows.
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: dead hardware if neither can see it
<ActionParsnip> tdn: spanned tar is handled by apps like winrar just fine, you can span using tar very easily
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: i'd ask in ##hardware then
<tdn> ActionParsnip, how?
<violinappren> Chum_Chum: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=435bfce7-da2b-4a6a-afa4-f7f14e605a0d&displaylang=en .. install this on windows and run it
<ActionParsnip> tdn: http://paulbradley.tv/44/
<alaforest> anyone has ltsp experience
<ikonia> violinappren: we do not support windows in here
<Chum_Chum> what installs .deb files on linux
<violinappren> !anyone | alaforest
<ubottu> alaforest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: the package manager, dpkg
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: windows is seeing it, but (and it hasn't before)  is failing to install drivers
<meowww> Hello, does anyone remember what firefox search addon has this feature, selecting text on a page and pressing a customized button to open in a new tab the text googled? I've reinstalled my ubuntu and forgot :(
<violinappren> ikonia: i'm aware of that
<ikonia> violinappren: so please stop suggesting microsoft support
<ikonia> violinappren: he has been told the channel to join
<tdn> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<Chum_Chum> doesn't seeem to have an install option on download
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: what are you trying to download ?
<ActionParsnip> Chum_Chum: dpkg (cli) or gdebi (gui)
<Chum_Chum> avast
<ikonia> !virus | Chum_Chum
<ubottu> Chum_Chum: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: please read the link ubottu gives you
<||x]x||> ActionParsnip: they cant ping. how do i resolve to make them see each other in the network? their IP addresses were assigned by DHCP. PC1 (ubuntu) is 192.168.30.102 and PC2 (xp) is 192.168.30.101
<alaforest> booting 32 bit thin client on ubuntu 10.04 ltsp server 64 bit give please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<Oer> meowww, select text, Right klick mouse > search with < search-engine >
<alaforest> anyone has a clue
<ikonia> alaforest: I'd certainly check its the right arch
<alaforest> i am sure it is not
<meowww> Oer that's too much. i need my one key back :)(
<AnonBoots> I need help with a full installation on a Dell XPS Gen II. I cant find any information on the forum, and nobody is replying to the thread I started. I have work to do and will have to reinstall windows soon.
<ikonia> alaforest: are you trying to boot an ubuntu thin desktop or another os
<alaforest> i was working with 9.10 two days ago
<ikonia> !install | AnonBoots
<ubottu> AnonBoots: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<frenchfries> Hi, I have dependencies problems with php5 on apt-get, can someone give me a hint how to resolve those messages ?
<alaforest> just thin desktop
<ikonia> frenchfries: what's the error
<AnonBoots> Im using it now, its already installed.
<ikonia> AnonBoots: so why are you asking for help with a full install
<AnonBoots> The problem I am having is stability.
<ikonia> AnonBoots: in what way
<frenchfries> ikonia, "Errors have been encountered while execution : libapache2-mod-php"
<frenchfries> ikepanhc,  php5-curl
<frenchfries>  php5-gd
<frenchfries>  php5-mysql
<frenchfries>  php5-tidy
<frenchfries>  snmpd
<FloodBot3> frenchfries: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnonBoots> In a strange way, actually. Often times, I will not be able to access menus i.e. Applications or Places, or I will not be able to switch between tabs in firefox.
<frenchfries> sorry for the flood
<AnonBoots> But I will be able to type into the text box in my IRC client.
<ikonia> frenchfries: remove the packages, make sure your repo is up to date (apt-get update) then try aagain
<msieradzki> is there anything to check for if my ubuntu feels slow as hell (on 4 core machine with 4GB RAM + nv gtx 260)?
<AnonBoots> Just not switch between rooms and tabs in it.
<experiMENTAL> can I ask about this channel rules?
<frenchfries> ikonia, thank you
<msieradzki> for instance really slow tab switching between gnome-terminal tabs
<Kwpolska> msieradzki: is the drivers proper?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > experiMENTAL
<ubottu> experiMENTAL, please see my private message
<ikonia> experiMENTAL: join #ubuntu-ops and we can help
<msieradzki> latest greatest in maverick
<racethesunlive> AnonBoots: would you say it happens when you do something graphics intensive?
<AnonBoots> Absolutely not.
<shreymech> hi there
<racethesunlive> AnonBoots: or just when your drawing a new window?
<AnonBoots> I might have 1 or 2 applications open, max.
<AnonBoots> My IRC client, and firefox.
<AnonBoots> Often times, even if all I am using is firefix.
<AnonBoots> *fox
<violinappren> AnonBoots: htop
<Kwpolska> msieradzki: just a small advert, there is #ubuntu-pl for ppls from poland.
<coolguy4> anyone here used ubuntuzilla?
<violinappren> msieradzki: ^
<racethesunlive> AnonBoots: you can also try google's chromium web browser if you think firefox is at fault
<shreymech> i am unable to connect to my wifi router.. my wifi is working ,,, network applet is showing the signal..  but when i try to connect through it.. it shows the connecting sign,, bbut fails to connect every time.. no WEP key is there in router .. plzz help..
<econdudeawesome> AnonBoots I recommend chromium. It's available in repos as opposed to Chrome, which tracks things.
<monkey_dust> AnonBoots, chromium is nice to work with
<AnonBoots> Let me see if that is the case. If I am still getting the same problem, Ill come back.
<Harkins> When I plug in my iPod rhythmbox comes up fine and everything works - but it immediately starts playing music from it. How do I turn that off?
<racethesunlive> AnonBoots: if you do we'll take a look at system resources next
<AnonBoots> Alright.
<monkey_dust> AnonBoots, type apt-get install chromium-browser
<AnonBoots> Ill need to restart. Im having the problem now.
<AnonBoots> Also, firefox is not open.
<violinappren> !wireless | racethesunlive
<ubottu> racethesunlive: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<ActionParsnip> AnonBoots: theres the daily build ppa too, you can add googles repo and install google-chrome from there too
<racethesunlive> violinappren: uhm, thanks?
<dart> wat is the name for maverick irc?
<violinappren> racethesunlive: read the link
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | dart
<new2ubuntu> Greetings , Hey, any1 know of a good drive imaging program?
<ubottu> dart: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<violinappren> dart: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: partimage or dd
<AnonBoots> Well, this rules out firefox. I cant get to anything right now. Its all frozen. I will have to do a hard reboot or unplug my system to get anywhere from here.
<racethesunlive> violinappren: i wasnt aware of any wireless issues?
<ActionParsnip> AnonBoots: try restarting the x server
<shreymech> i am unable to connect to my wifi router.. my wifi is working ,,, network applet is showing the signal..  but when i try to connect through it.. it shows the connecting sign,, bbut fails to connect every time.. no WEP key is there in router .. plzz help..
<new2ubuntu> ActionParsnip: Thanks :D
<monkey_dust> AnonBoots, firefox is known to consumed all your RAM
<violinappren> racethesunlive: oh sorry, wrong person
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<terry_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> monkey_dust: +1 dude
<violinappren> !wireless | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AnonBoots> I cant restart anything. Nothing works other than this text box I am typing into right now. Also, not running firefox.
<monkey_dust> ActionParsnip?
<shreymech> violinappren, i tried documentation.. but failes
<ActionParsnip> monkey_dust: firefox = no rams
<violinappren> shreymech: pastebin your /var/log/messages
<monkey_dust> then it must be cpu, ActionParsnip
<AnonBoots> If I am to get anything, I will need to do a hard reboot.
<ActionParsnip> AnonBoots: can you press ALT+F2 to get a dialogue?
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, i tried.... its pinging...
<AnonBoots> Yes I can, but I cant click on any of the buttons.
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: brilliant, then add it as your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf  ten try the connection
<AnonBoots> Im certain it is not mouse related.
<violinappren> AnonBoots: probably the display driver, pastebin lshw
<R3dy> how can I install a new login theme in ubuntu 10.04?
<AnonBoots> Someone else suggested this.
<ActionParsnip> AnonBoots: if you press ALT+F1 then ALT+2 is order restored?
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, can u tell me how..
<aeon-ltd> firefox isn't that bad, well relative to what it used to be
<AnonBoots> No.
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    delete ALL text and add this line: nameserver 8.8.8.8     save the new file, close gedit and all browsers, then retry web browsing
<R3dy> none of the documentation I found un google seems to be working
<gdoteof> I did a remote do-release-upgrade and my it has been 'stopping' my mysql db server for about 30 minutes
<gdoteof> i am not sure what to do
<violinappren> gdoteof: kill mysqld ?
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: manualy kill the sql process may do it
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, mann my problem is not webbrowing..  i am even unable to connect to my router.. may be 8.8.. is pinging bcz i am right now connected with wired connection..
<AnonBoots> ALT+F1 and then ALT+F2 doesnt restore anything.
<gdoteof> violinappren, actionparsnip.. should i log in with another terminal
<Synthead> can anyone here help me with building a .deb package?
<violinappren> shreymech: pastebin your /var/log/messages
<AnonBoots> It only gives me access to the menu.
<shreymech> violinappren, how to open var log messages...?? permission denied
<violinappren> gdoteof: yes, ps aux | grep mysql and check what's there
<violinappren> shreymech: sudo pastebininit /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> R3dy: if you add the theme in appearence, you can use this guide to apply it to the login: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<AnonBoots> For instance, right now, I have a text bar cursor no mater where I point.
<ottermaton> What's a good way to log wireless connections my computer makes? Is this already in a log file somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: ok so where is the issue?
<violinappren> ottermaton: check /var/log/messages
<shreymech> ActionParsnip,  even i don't know... i just try and fail...can u resolve it personally...??
<gdoteof> http://gdoteof.pastebin.com/2CF3zRDG
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: i would, yes. Not sure if it will damage stuff so make sure there are no transactions happening on the data and no shrinks etc
<gdoteof> do I just kill the process running under mysql
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: well i cant see what the issue is, wifi connects, connection is ok, ping is fine, web browsing is fine......
<gdoteof> actionparsnip.. no there is nothing that can happen to the server that matters
<gdoteof> all backed up dev stuff
<violinappren> gdoteof: pkill mysqld
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: then go crazy :)
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: she's on a wired connection
<AnonBoots> How do I choose a different display driver? I am using the driver recommended by ubuntu?
<R3dy> that guide appears to just install a new background
 * ActionParsnip likes people with backups
<Hilikus> can i create a user in my system that will be login in through ssh that i can keep in its own home dir? i.e. so that he doesn't see or can move to the rest of my system?
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, man... i told u wifi not connects.. it just shows connecting sign.. the network applet remains in connection mode and it gets disconnect after trying
<ActionParsnip> R3dy: you can also change the colour of the login box too
<shreymech> violinappren,  http://pastebin.com/Bh00B1Ke
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: could try wicd instead. if you use 3g then stick with network manager though
<andre_> ein deutscher hier?
<ActionParsnip> !de | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, ,  http://pastebin.com/Bh00B1Ke
<andre_> suche einen deutschen, mit Auto erfahrung. brauche tipps zu BMW
<andre_> ok
<andre_> sorry
<violinappren> shreymech: sudo ifconfig up wlan0 ... give what ?
<gdoteof> violinappren, that did not seem to get things moving.  I have /usr/sbin/mysqld running under pid 3230
<gdoteof> sudo kill 3230 did not get rid of it
<violinappren> gdoteof: pkill -KILL
<shreymech> violinappren, man i am connected on same machine with wired connection...  how to check than,,,
<gdoteof> pkill -KILL 3230 did not do it
<violinappren> shreymech: open a terminal and type sudo ifconfig wlan0 up..  are there any errors ?
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: sudo kill -9 3230   (assuming 3230 is the PID)
<violinappren> !terminal | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<violinappren> gdoteof: pkill -KILL mysqld
<jimmybaker> Hello. Doesn't the "df" command show how much storage is available to the file system?
<violinappren> no need for process id with pkill
<shreymech> violinappren, no error messages
<violinappren> shreymech: ok, next, iwlist wlan0 scan .. and copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<violinappren> jimmybaker: yes
<schelcj> is there any way to see packages installed after a given date?
<gdoteof> ah.  i finally had to kill mysqladmin
<tull> hi ,i have problems with kile and driver nouveau, sometimes symbol's images are bad
<gdoteof> thanks guys
<gdoteof> or gals
<DreamDemon> Hi! sun-java packages are broken or missing.  Is there a manual way to install from the bin files direct from Sun so that it actually points to the proper place?
<violinappren> DreamDemon: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<shreymech> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467067/
<DreamDemon> I need the full version of java not a half-bake
<trism> DreamDemon: the sun-java packages are in the partner repo
<trism> !partner | DreamDemon
<ubottu> DreamDemon: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<karol> hi everybody
<akosh> hi
<DreamDemon> Yep and when I try to use the partner repo, it's broken
<violinappren> DreamDemon: openjdk is not half-baked
<DreamDemon> violinappren, It amy not be but it's also not a full version that is recgonized by some programs
<DreamDemon> trism, E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate
<trism> DreamDemon: did you sudo apt-get update; ?
<DreamDemon> and yes, I have the partner repo enabled
<violinappren> shreymech: ok next, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ITI ... and then dhclient wlan0
<pundit> how to set the default mta?
<violinappren> DreamDemon: what program is not recognizing it ?
<DreamDemon> trism, re-running it now
<DreamDemon> violinappren, pick one, there are a couple
<violinappren> DreamDemon: both
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 10.04 on a Thinkpad T43 does not take a screenshot of the whole screen. It does take a screenshot of an active window though. Is this a known error? Is there a workaround?
<timc11> hey i need some coding help. 6tb of data gone without your help kind of thing. it's nothing complex, it's just i have no training. i need to modify 1 loop. please pm me!
<violinappren> bullgard4: did you check the options in the screenshot program ?
<DreamDemon> trism, must have burped doing update first time - seems to want to work now
<bullgard4> violinappren: Yes, I did.
<shreymech> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467069/
<timc11> this loop checks four labels, but i need to hard code it to check 2 : http://gitweb.zfs-fuse.net/?p=official;a=blob;f=src/lib/libzfs/libzfs_import.c;h=73de32747c0cff6ad409f145d614487b0ebc2263;hb=HEAD#l869
<timc11> how?
<Aijse> got a pc with a Ati HD 2400 AGP card. In 9.10 it doesnt seem to work well anymore with the fglrx drivers. Any 1 knows it ll work in 10.04 with the open source drivers?
<violinappren> shreymech: iwconfig wlan0
<shreymech> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467070/
<violinappren> shreymech: the ESSID is run.. did you run iwconfig wlan0 essid ITI ?
<violinappren> s/run/wrong
<Oer> timc11, are you running opensolaris ?
<shreymech> violinappren, yes i run that command also
<NFischer> Help! my new canon mp560 Printer prints lefty!
<zen> communist printer:)
<timc11> Oer, not right now, but i can
<violinappren> shreymech: try iwconfig wlan0 essid "ITI"
<violinappren> shreymech: and then dhclient wlan0
<shreymech> violinappren, sudo dhclient wlan0
<Oer> timc11, beause that zfsstarted with solaris-licence, i don't know anything about zfs :(
<violinappren> shreymech: yes, prefix all commands with sudo
<e-DIO-t> signori mollo l'ufficio! See ya!
<timc11> right, but all i need to do is modify that loop
<RayzrShrp> anybody here got the Sprint EVO?
<violinappren> !anyone |  RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RayzrShrp> lol
<yggdrasil> hellop if i do ctrl g in a terminal is it supposed to beep
<timc11> right Oer, but do you understand the loop? could you hard code it so that it only checks for the first two labels, labels 0 and 1, instead of all 4
<shreymech> violinappren,  the output after both the commads is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467072/
<violinappren> shreymech: tail /var/log/messages
<resno> i just installed applets for gnome panel, where  do i find them? they arent in the add to panel dialouge
<shreymech> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467073/
<violinappren> shreymech: does this card work with any other networks? is it just that particular router? i don't know why it messed up the ESSID like that
<shreymech> violinappren, sorry i don have much knowloegde.. can u just look this matter personally.. it would be of great help... may be its just a small problem..  can i borrow ur little time..
<shreymech> ?
<trism> resno: sometimes you need to log out, then back in before they are added to the dialog
<RayzrShrp> besides using no machine are there any other preferred methods for remote desktop access?
<violinappren> RayzrShrp: vnc or gdm remote login
<justin_> hello i have a question
<IdleOne> justin_: ask away
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<violinappren> !hi | stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<justin_> ok so my brother had me put ubuntu 10.4 on my acer laptop and it worked fine for awhile but now i cant play games on face book
<justin_> i down loaded just about all the java and flash pluging posoble
<JoeSomebody> hi, on a 3gb ram system, how much swap should i specify? 1 gb? more?
<lucy> shutup
<oru_work> how to compress a directory with tar ?
<lucy> fuck
<justin_> ....\
<timc11> CODERS: i need some simple help, and 6tb of my data will be gone without it! this loop checks four labels, but i need to hard code it to check 2 : http://gitweb.zfs-fuse.net/?p=official;a=blob;f=src/lib/libzfs/libzfs_import.c;h=73de32747c0cff6ad409f145d614487b0ebc2263;hb=HEAD#l869  : please help me!
<violinappren> justin_: what browser are you using?
<justin_> firefox
<violinappren> justin_: did you install any extensions recently?
<trism> oru_work: tar cvjf file.tar.bz2 directory/; for bzip2 compression, or you could switch j with z to get gzip compression
<justin_> fore fire fox or ubuntu
<justin_> ?
<justin_> for*
<JoeSomebody> hello, on a 3gb ram system, how much swap should i specify? 1 gb? more?
<justin_> firefox non that i know of and ubuntu after games stoped working i got all java and flash
<lee_> JoeSomebody - More than 3 GB if you want to hibernate.
<JoeSomebody> its a desktop
<cablop> well, are nvidia drivers from ubuntu the best available or are there any other place to get even better drivers?
<mmestnik> Hello, how can I disable the X server ':0' while still enabling XDMCP(as provided by gdm)?
<JoeSomebody> but 3.5 gb is not hurting? can one put too much?
<lee_> JoeSomebody - OK.  More than 3GB if you want to hibernate.
<lee_> JoeSomebody - Less if you do not.
<mmestnik> I've installed gdm without installing the recommended xserver.
<oru_work> trism, so i did tar cvjf  to compress, how would I go about uncompressing it ?
<mmestnik> Now gdm refuses to stay running after failing to start X.
<trism> oru_work: replace the c with x, and don't specify the directory at the end
<lee_> cablop - No, but they are the easiest to get working.
<blue_anna> I can't mount my dvdrw
<cablop> they work, but have a few glitches, and graphics are fast but uglier
<blue_anna> when I mount a dvd, it mounts, the icon appears, then it disappears right away
<justin_> .
<lee_> cablop - See the known bugs.  There are some PPAs and Envy, but under Lucid, it can cause some real work.  I am using the repos...
<violinappren> justin_: yes, did you install extensions on firefox for ubuntu ?
<gdoteof> i did a remote do-release-upgrade and right after seeting up alsa-base i am getting process 16752: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 278.
<gdoteof> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<gdoteof>  over and over again
<blue_anna> if I double click fast enough, I can get nautilus to show me the video ts and some other folder, but then the window goes away when the icon does
<m_ondkalb> hi i try to echo a string to a remote file via ssh => $ ssh user@server echo "xyz $VARIABLE" > /tmp/aFile  ;;; sadly it doesn't work. Error: xyz: command not found. ;;; how can i achive such a behaviour
<blue_anna> there's nothing in the logs
<gdoteof> am I sol or can I ignore that error
<Andre_> Good afternoon. I have quite a severe issue with ubuntu 10.04 x86 installer. I can boot into the cd, but when I select either to boot as live cd or to installer, I get absolutely nothing, and the disk stops spinning after a minute. Has anyone else got this issue?
<gdoteof> I've got about 300 in a row
<blue_anna> is there a way I can get the dvd to play?
<justin_> firefox none that i know of
<resno> m_ondkalb: its thinking xyz is a command, so your syntax is wrong
<justin_> ubuntu just after it stoped working
<blue_anna> ** there's nothing in the messages log
<cablop> lee_ what is Envy? i sohow know what is PPA, but not Envy
<justin_> i tried all te javas and flash
<lee_> Andre_ - Intel chipset?  See the Lucid known bugs and workarounds.
<blue_anna> like, about the unmount or failure
<violinappren> justin_: your facebook games stopped working in ubuntu or windows ?
<justin_> ubuntu
<justin_> windows works just super slow
<gdoteof> I can't tell if my upgrade is stuck in an infinite loop
<gdoteof> it keeps reporting the same error
<violinappren> justin_: did this game use flash ?
<resno> gdoteof: it is likely broken :(
<Andre_> lee_, it's a Intel processor with a nvidia graphics card. if you could give me a link to the bugs and workarounds I'd be grateful. I think the chipset is SiS or something.
<gdoteof> is it recoverable.. what would you recommend?
<justin_> i dont know im guess ing all the games on fb are flash based
<justin_> so iv been told any way
<violinappren> gdoteof: not likely
<IdleOne> gdoteof: what is the error?
<gdoteof> process 16752: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 278.
<gdoteof> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<trism> m_ondkalb: > is captured by the shell so it never goes to the ssh command, but you could do something like: echo "xyz $VARIABLE" | ssh user@server tee /tmp/aFile;
<gdoteof> http://gdoteof.pastebin.com/3hmifxvg
<justin_> all face book games are zanga games if that helps any
<chrismed> Hi, does anyone know about mounting a raw drive image? I usually do fdisk [drive image] to get the drive geometry and then mount using loop,offset=[the offset], but this time it just says it can't read the drive image. Any ideas?
<mmestnik> How do you configure gdm 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu2?  The gdm.conf file is gone.
<bittin`> Hello, somone need to turn off Kerberos in the cups.conf?
<Daekdroom> mmestnik, there's a program called gdm2setup
<mmestnik> All I have is gdmsetup.  It's not functional.
<Lantizia> Hey... if I've got a PC with onboard vga and USB vga... Am I right in thinking I can make a single X session over them both using Merged Framebuffer?  (i.e. where you maximize/fullscreen and it goes over both screens)... or is there a better way?
<gdoteof> each error appears to be happening at the same interval within ~10ms
<aioobe> hi! I have internet access via a usb-dongle. Is there an easy way of sharing internet through Wifi?
<mmestnik> Daekdroom: gdm won't start until I reconfigure it, so I'll need to change the config files manually.
<Oer> !ICS
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bittin`> found the answer on fedoraforums now: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=177141
<Daekdroom> mmestnik, you can delete the config files and let it write them as default
<gdoteof> violinappren, should I just abort it or let it chill or a while or what
<violinappren> gdoteof: clean install
<new2ubuntu> aioobe: a usb router with openwrt will share our usb wifi with the whole house
<gdoteof> violinappren, i am remote
<new2ubuntu> our = your
<mmestnik> re deleted, they don't exist.
<ghis|home> Hi, i have bad scrolling performance in FF and Chrome when i use 1920x1080, okay performance when i use 1024x720.. ive tried both the open source driver and the catalyst driver... any ideas?
<aioobe> new2ubuntu: don't have one. and I want to share now :-)
<violinappren> ghis|home: check /var/log/Xorg.log.0 to see the actual driver being selected
<chrismed> Any idea what it means if dd exits normally but somehow part of the data is missing from the copy? :x
<ghis|home> violinappren, anything i can | grep?
<LU454> hi all
<LU454> nice to meet you
<gdoteof> violinappren, the PID that is erroring is /usr/sbin/chipcarddd4 with some options.  can I just kill that pid or what
<LU454> somebody
<gdoteof> I just have no idea what is going on
<gdoteof> LU454, hey
<LU454> hi
<gdoteof> (fix my problem) ;-)
<justin_> any ideas violinappren?
<webPragmatist> is it smart to set /etc/default/environment to en_US.utf8 instead of just en_US ?
<chrismed> Any idea what it means if dd exits normally but somehow part of the data is missing from the copy?
<lee_> Looking for a way to host a dropbox, megapload, rapidshare type service.  Any hints on packages?
<gdoteof> hrm.. well i killed that PID and it seemed to move past
<aeon-ltd> lee_: why not just have a ftp server with a site frontend?
<lee_> chrismed - Image may be corrupt...  Try an md5 hash.
<blue_anna> when I mount a dvd, it mounts, the icon appears, then it disappears right away
<blue_anna> if I double click fast enough, I can get nautilus to show me the video ts and some other folder, but then the window goes away when the icon does
<blue_anna> I've asked on this chanal, and on ubuntu-es and ubuntu-br .. please if anyone can help me
<lee_> blue_anna - This is a but complex, and you may have better luck on ubuntu forums.
<chrismed> lee_: it's not corrupt, i looked at the output and basically it just seems that there is 5GB of data missing at the end of the disk
<lee_> Bit complex...
<chrismed> fdisk tries to seek to it and can't find the end
<gdoteof> blue_anna, have you tried mounting it manually?
<blue_anna> gdoteof, is there any other way? :)
<gdoteof> well it will often get mounted when you just stick it in the drive
<gdoteof> i assumed that's what you were doing
<blue_anna> I use "sudo mount /media/dvdrw"
<gdoteof> is it getting immediately unmounted?
<blue_anna> on the pt channal they told me to try vlc, but that doesnt open it either (it tries form a divfferent device though, /dev/hda)
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<blue_anna> both of them , dev/dvdrw and dev/hda, show the same data .. I mean the dvd title shows up in var/log/messages
<blue_anna> but the mount drops right away and there's no log for that in messages
<blue_anna> shouldnt a mount point failing show up in a log .. somewhere?
<R3dy> There is a whole gallary of gdm_greeter themes here http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter but I can't find any instructions for installing them in ubuntu 10.04
<R3dy> does anyone know how to do this?
<Parabola> R3dy lemme take a look for you mate
<Parabola> hold one sec
<gdoteof> blue_anna, try mounting and immediately unmounting just for kicks
<wzssyqa> how to download dvd with jigdo
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to test memory using a rescue disc?
<Parabola> ah
<tanin> does my clound have a public add.?
<wzssyqa> I means the size of template is so huge
<Parabola> R3dy you should be able to find a logon screen settings panel, or under appearance, and you can "install" that tar file
<wzssyqa> how create a live filesystem locally
<gdoteof> blue_anna, and also try mounting to a different directory just to see
<Parabola> R3dy i'm not in ubuntu atm so i cant point you right to the window, but you would have a browse button, you would want to select that file, and it will import it, its just somg PNGs in there
<Parabola> wzssyqa gparted
<akin> hi, which package do I need to install to get ncurses?
<R3dy> however it doesn't have any options to install new ones
<wzssyqa> Parabola: can gparted create LIVECD?
<R3dy> I can click unlock and enter my sudo password
<blue_anna> gdoteof, I can't unmount it in time I think :), trying
<R3dy> then I can check to play a sound or not
<R3dy> to show screen for choosing who will og in
<R3dy> chose to login automaticaly
<R3dy> and select what WM to use
<R3dy> that's it though ...
<gdoteof> blue_anna do 'sudo mount /dev/dvdrw; umount /media/dvdrw'
<gdoteof> should be instant
<gdoteof> ish
<Parabola> R3dy: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/21/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-login-screen/
<R3dy> I found that already
<R3dy> unfortunetly that is for ubuntu 9.10
<R3dy> that Login Window opion is not there in 10.04
<fablinix> R3dy: I don't exactly remember, but I think they changed something in some version earlier, so you can't change the theme now, only the wallpaper
<violinappren> R3dy: i don't think it's possible any more, because of gdm 2
<fablinix> yeah, that's it, gdm 2
<R3dy> ah I see
<R3dy> lol how lame
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know if the ati xpress 200m works in Ubuntu 10.04?
<blue_anna> gdoteof, ty -- well there is no umount log or error message from umount coummand when I do it
<gdoteof> akin, libncurses5
<gdoteof> sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<xfrogman5> Can I get recommendations on irc clients.  I just moved from os x (limechat) to Ubuntu. thx
<FIQ> xchat, konversation
<cloversg> evening
<abhijit> xfrogman5, xchat
<cloversg> I need help in setting up wireless, can anyone spare the time or the information?
<tanin> ne1 help with port forwarding
<akin> gdoteof, it seems I need ncurses-dev aswell
<j_c> can you guys help me with installing freetds-0.83 on 10.04 lucid?
<tanin> sorry can ne1 help with port forwarding
<akin> gdoteof, I ran make menuconfig on the kernel
<gdoteof> tanin, port forwarding should happen at the router levle
<gdoteof> level
<bbeck> I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of a way to automatically install a certain list of packages.
<tanin> ok heres my issue... I am behind tmobile sys and want to desktop serve to friend
<gdoteof> is there a way from the command line to see ohter machiens on the network?
<gdoteof> i just upgraded my machine and I can't ssh back into it
<gdoteof> but i got into another machine on the network
<j_c> i'm running 64-bit and followed this guide: http://it.toolbox.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Debian_FreeTDS_ODBC
<j_c> when i run http://it.toolbox.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Debian_FreeTDS_ODBC
<j_c> i get "odbcinst: SQLInstallDriverEx failed with Invalid install path.
<j_c> "
<FloodBot3> j_c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seemawn> hi
<j_c> okay
<gdoteof> lol i am inside the router with lynx
<gdoteof> its uh.. ugly
<benoitc> hi
<seemawn> The os does not recognize the battery of my notebook properly
<seemawn> 10.04 on a hp pavilion
<benoitc> when I go on ubuntu.com I read "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage" any reason why ?
<maco> benoitc: because most daily desktop users dont know if they have a 64bit cpu and will be annoyed if they download it but have a 32bit cpu
<maco> benoitc: also, adobe just dropped 64bit support for flash last month :(
<maco> benoitc: though ive never had much trouble using 32bit flash on 64bit anyway
<NightKhaos|iOS4> benoitc: no real reason, just 32bit support is better
<benoitc> hum I see
<seemawn> i have an issue with the nvidia-crap
<benoitc> thx
<seemawn> but I think it is solvable
<seemawn> i just dont know how...
<maco> benoitc: if someone with a 64bit cpu gets teh 32bit disc, itll still work, and thanks to pae, even with 4gb ram
<benoitc> ok
<benoitc> was just stopped when making my choice
<benoitc> let's go for a 64 bits (on a macbook)
<Parabola> benoitc use 64bit
<Parabola> if you're on a macbook
<Parabola> it'll work fine
<Parabola> oh, minus your touchpad.. have fun with that :)
<R3dy> i figured it out
<benoitc> that's the same on 32bits, isn't it ?
<R3dy> for anyone who is interested https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<NightKhaos|iOS4> benoitc: Okay, just don't come crying to me if your kernel fries the logicboard.
<Parabola> nice R3dy
<Parabola> 64bit works fine on macbooks its on mine
<j_c> paste.ubuntu.com gives me http://it.toolbox.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Debian_FreeTDS_ODBC on 64-bit gives odbcinst: SQLInstallDriverEx failed with Invalid install path
<Parabola> the touchpad support sucks ass though
<benoitc> also i hope i could fix the touchpad
<Parabola> few versions ago touchpad worked great
<Parabola> now, its terrible, i mean TERRIBLE
<oCean_> Parabola: watch the language please
<Parabola> i keep a mouse with me when i boot into ubuntu
<Parabola> sorry ocean
<oCean_> Parabola: also, keep your replies in single line
<Parabola> :(
<oCean_> !afk > hsa2|gone
<ubottu> hsa2|gone, please see my private message
<monkey_dust> !afk > monkey_dust
<ubottu> monkey_dust, please see my private message
<Failican> hey, is there any what i can see all my units connected on my network in ubuntu like network in windows?
<ridin> !afk > ridin
<ubottu> ridin, please see my private message
<freevryheid> join #pyamf
<silvestre> !afk > silvestre
<ubottu> silvestre, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Failican: Places>Network>windows Network ?
<saidi> hi, i want to install code::blocks 10.05, but i get some conflict between packages, how can i force it installation?
<abhijit> what you all are doing?
<Parabola> haha, i was wondering the same thing, i feel like doing it too
<oCean_> monkey_dust: silvestre ridin: tip - if you want to query factoids just use: /msg ubottu !factoid
<abhijit> Parabola, see the msg given by oCean_
<Parabola> saidi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309100
<Lantizia> Does anyone know how to enable xinerama - YET NOT have it communicate it's info about the physical screens to the window manager?
<Failican> I mean like a build in feature in ubuntu so that I can see all the units that are connected to the network
<j_c> has anyone set up a ms sql odbc connection for tora?
<erUSUL> Failican: install zenmap
<Failican> because i can see my popcorn in ubuntu but i do on my other comp with windows
<Failican> okej thx
<datacrusher> congrats Failican
<abhijit> j_c, if your question is for windows then ask in ##windows
<Failican> thank you datacrusher?
<j_c> no, i'm using tora in ubuntu
<oCean_> j_c: yes, but it's a tora issue then, isn't it?
<j_c> where should i go for that?
<oCean_> j_c: no clue, sorry.
<cemc> I have ubuntu 10.04 usb stick created with unetbootin. can I install LTSP mode, and how?
<econdudeawesome> Why is it if I remove evolution that it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop? (Similar with other variants of ubuntu).
<dinosaurvskitten> I'm having troubles making fonts not look terrible in firefox (see http://imagebin.org/106261 for an example - the letters aren't even the same height... It's extremely distracting). Any tips? A magical "stop sucking" checkbox somewhere?
<abs> is xbmc in ubuntu lucid repo or have to add ppa?
<ikonia> econdudeawesome: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<ikonia> !info xmbc
<ubottu> Package xmbc does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> @searcm xmbc
<abs> ty ikonia
<ikonia> @search xmbc
<ubottu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<ikonia> abs: looks like it's appa
<econdudeawesome> ikonia what does that mean? I'm having troubles because I want to remove some things and switch everything over to Lubuntu/LXDE but when I remove gdm, lxdm doesn't show up
<abhijit> j_c, http://torasql.com/
<j_c> okay, thanks
<abs> ikonia, ok thanks
<Failican> erUSUL how do i get root privilges in zenmap? im administrator on my user right now
<oCean_> ikonia: isn't it xBMc ?
<ikonia> econdudeawesome: gdm is your login manage, it's nothing to do with gnome-desktop
<econdudeawesome> ikonia I just get a blank screen with a blinking/not blinking underscore cursor
<ikonia> oCean_: case shouldn't matter
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> oCean_: spelling does though
<ikonia> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in lucid
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Failican: « gksudo zenmap »
<Failican> thx
<oCean_> abs: have you seen this? http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<abs> oCean_, i'm installing for maverick using ubuntu lucid ppa , and yes i'm using ppa pointed by that wiki :)
<zongo_> Hey Guys are you ? I am running Ubuntu native 10.04 and I have windows 7 on a VM. When I partitioned my external HDD with Ubuntu in FAT32 to be compatible with windows, Windows tell me that I need to reformat again
<tgall_foo> what would be a good way to find out the entire list of packages that are built for arm lucid?    looking at packages.ubuntu.com/lucid  it only lists packages for amd64 and i386
<oCean_> abs: so... you found the ppa after your question? Or did I not get the question?
<zongo_> So I reformat my external HDD in FAT2 using Windows 7 and only then I am compatible on both platforms
<zongo_> could anyone tell me why is that ?
<Kingsy> can someone tell me if its possible to run googletalk on ubuntu?
<violinappren> tgall_foo: dpkg -l
<Kingsy> through wine or something?
<abs> oCean_,  i'm wondering if there is xbmc in ubuntu repository not ppa, since i'm using maverick ... sorry my english is not good
<abhijit> Kingsy, there are good alternative for googletalk e.g. empathy or pidging, also you can try prism for google talk.
<aeon-ltd> Kingsy: isn't gtalk in gmail now?
<Kingsy> oh you can use pidgin for it?
<abs> oCean_, xbmc in ubuntu lucid repository
<tgall_foo> violinappren, that's the list of installed packages ... I'm more interested in the complete list of packages that are built ... so that I can start adding to that list via ppa and hopefully get those pushed into motu
<Kingsy> abhijit - ok well I have just added my gmail account to pidgin .. how does it connect?
<monkey_dust> how and where should the cables be connected for xbmc, what cable goes to what?
<oCean_> abs: okay, I understand now :) You can use packages.ubuntu.com to search ubuntu repositories, or searching the way ikonia did here..
<tgall_foo> zongo_, ultimlately it's up to microsoft to decide what file systems they do and don't support I'm afraid ... you'd think fat32 would be on that list
<abhijit> Kingsy, you add your account and ebale it. then each time you run pidgin it will automatically connect.
<abs> oCean_, ok thanks will do that :)
<zongo_> tgall_foo, yes you would, the weirdest is that you can most definetely read FAT 32 when formated with Windows on Ubuntu but not the opposite
<zongo_> I was just wondering as for my personal curiosity why is that
<tgall_foo> zongo_, sounds like a bug
<Failican> how do I activate the personal filesharing feature in ubuntu? it says that i have'nt installed the needed package? how do i install it?
<Kingsy> abhijit - working like a charm .. thanks man
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm setting up an LTSP server and I read that ebox is Ubuntu's preferred web-based management package. It looks, though, that ebox can only create ldap users, and not Linux users, which are needed (as I understand it) for LTSP. Is this right?
<abhijit> Kingsy, welcome :)
<zongo_> I ended up formatting  my external HDD with NTFS and I can read NTFS on Ubuntu without adding any drivers
<zongo_> which most definitely rocks
<VCoolio> Failican: you mean samba probably; install that, then share using nautilus, right click the folder you want to share, then properties, then share tab
<abhijit> !yay | zongo_
<ubottu> zongo_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Failican> VCoolio: okej i have samba installed but not nautilus, how do i get that?
<VCoolio> Failican: nautilus is the default file browser in ubuntu, just open any folder and you're there
<CbIP> Hi all! I have a problem: all browsers work much slower (min. 2 times) in Ubuntu 10.04 than in Windows. The pages are loaded fast, but it looks like the browser cannot resolve DNS for 5-30 sec. before loading. How to fix it?
<Failican> VL
<Failican> VCoolio: sry for me being a noob :) i just saw it now and thanks i think it works now ;) ill go check on the popcorn ;)
<kwtm> Help! I have 4 minutes to locate a PDF file on my Kubuntu laptop; I don't know what it's called, but I know it was created April 14 or April 15.  How can I use Strigi to find this file?  Or should I stick to Krusader?
<VCoolio> Failican: you also need the package 'nautilus-share' to be able to do as I said
<brennen> kwtm - find would probably work.
<jasmuz> Hey there..
<jasmuz> Does anyone know how to fix the GDM2 resolution ?
<kwtm> brennen: How do I use find please?  Is it "find .*pdf ~"?  And can I take advantage of this Strigi/Nepomuk thing, or is that not really relevant to daily use?
<Dawid> Hi!
<Dawid> I`m Kubuś.
<Dawid> Jakiś Pro?
<Dawid> Komu muszę wyjebać?
<maco> kwtm: i doubt most folk in here know how to use strigi
<maco> Dawid: english please
<Dawid> Bo nie rosu....
<Dawid> Zaraz wpierdol!
<Dawid> :)
<CbIP> Guys, I have a problem: all browsers work much slower (min. 2 times) in Ubuntu 10.04 than in Windows. The pages are loaded fast, but it looks like the browser cannot resolve DNS for 5-30 sec. before loading. How to fix it?
<maco> twbks: #kubuntu folks would know better (though i'm one of them and dont...have never bothered to use "semantic desktop"...just know where i put stuff)
<kkojiband> q
<jasmuz> CbIP: did you try disabling the IPv6 protocol?
<erUSUL> kwtm: use find ? touch -d "13 April" /tmp/a ; touch -d "April 16" /tmp/b  ;  find $HOME -name '*.pdf' -newer /tmp/a ! -newer /tmp/b -print
<erUSUL> kwtm: not sure it it will work ... try it and see
<erUSUL> kwtm: it will search in your home if you want to search the whole machine put / instead of $HOME
<CbIP> jasmuz: it seems to be disabled - I checked "ignore" in the connection settings
<me4black> ciao
<me4black> ciao a tutti
<roky> Has anyone here got modern warfare 2 to successfully run well on 10.04?
<Lantizia> HOWTO: Disable xinerama support in metacity OR disable xinerama info when xinerama is enabled in xinerama... Anyone got any ideas?
<me4black> io sono italiano ... qualche italiano in linea ??
<monkey_dust> !it| me4black
<ubottu> me4black: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bittin`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467119/ somone wanna help?
<me4black> c'è qualche italiano in reteee ??
<aeon-ltd> roky: no but i assume since cod4 works semi well, if you could do that, mw2 should work
<Failican> hmm i still can access the folder
<me4black> ah okok
<aeon-ltd> roky: i use should very loosely
<me4black> urfhorngfuor1
<brennen> kwtm: find ~ -name *.pdf -mtime +90
<me4black> mi dite se c'è qualche italiano
<me4black> ?
<maco> me4black: english only please
<maco> !it | me4black
<ubottu> me4black: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<monkey_dust> !it| me4black
<brennen> kwtm: would get you, frex, any PDF modified 90 or more days ago.
<roky> aeon-ltd: I was just wondering to see if I could get a feel before It installs entirely. I guess I'll find out :P
<aeon-ltd> roky: why not just run in windows?
<kwtm> brennen: Thanks for tip.  How to limit to exactly April 14 or 15? (not earlier)?
<roky> aeon-ltd: It is on windows as well, I just would rather have it on Ubuntu...Like many of us here if possible.
<aeon-ltd> roky: i wouldn't at the cost of stability and quality
<roky> aeon-ltd: It can be just as stable. Just needs extra configuration. I take it you have had bad experiences with wine. Some of us, would prefer not to use windows. If possible. Like I said before.
<kwtm> brennen: Sorry, man find doesn't tell me how to get a file NEWER than April 13, but OLDER than April 16.  Tips?
<mkquist> anyone successfully running itunes on ubuntu?
<abhijit> !itunes | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<aeon-ltd> roky: no bad experience, just find it unneccessary if i had win
<erUSUL> kwtm: already told you
<brennen> kwtm - that other tip above seems to have been on the right track. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/87732-find-all-files-modified-date-range.html
<heeen> why do I get LANG= and LC_*="POSIX"
<kwtm> erUSUL: Thx, will try to understand your command.  Was hoping not to have to use the touch command; thought that modifies filetimes.  If find command has "older than" and "newer than" flags, then would help; otherwise I will try your method --looks like we need to esstablish a /tmp directory
<heeen> there's nothing to that effect in .bash_profile
<ubuntu_> hi, flash uses 100% cpu can someone help me please ?
<heeen> or /etc/profile
<kwtm> erUSUL: Also, is that correct that one date is "13 April" with month last, and the other is "April 16" with month first?
<oCean_> kwtm: yes, find has -mtime, for usage with +3 (older than 3 days) or -3 (files since 3 days ago)
<erUSUL> kwtm: touch is clever enough to parse it
<erUSUL> kwtm: i tried here and seems to not work so well
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_: hardware accel?
<ubuntu_> have a nvidia 6150 - how do i enable hardware accel aeon-ltd ?
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_: right click on whatever flash app you have running
<silvestre> Suspend broke recently on my Thinkpad X60s ... is that a known bug? Doesnt seem to be the kernel.
<ubuntu_> aeon-ltd i need nvidia-driver.... or not ?
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_: wait are you using open source or propri.?
<ubuntu_> aeon-ltd i use opensource standard driver
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_: try the proprietry it mught help, but try the right click thing 1st
<countley_> hello
<ubuntu_> aeon-ltd i will try this ...if it doesnt work i will be back ;-)
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_: k
<kwtm> oCean_: Ohh!!! I get it, "+" means older than and "-" means newer than!  Examples weren't clear in man page.  Thx!!!
<econdudeawesome> Ah! My startup hangs, unless I boot in recovery mode, and then I have to manually invoke login managers. What's going on!!??!
<erUSUL> kwtm: checked again and appears to work ....
<oCean_> kwtm: the larger the manpage, the harder to understand :) Glad to be of some help..
<aeon-ltd> econdudeawesome: if you can try to get a boot chart
<prime_heretic> This may be a silly questio but can you use 64 bit ubuntu on a 32 bit cpu?
<econdudeawesome> aeon-ltd how do I do that?
<dajhorn> prime_heretic: No.
<econdudeawesome> prime_heretic I don't think so--all kinds on issues
<prime_heretic> great thanks
<abhijit> prime_heretic, you can use virtual box if your cpu supports 64 bit virtualisation
<aeon-ltd> econdudeawesome: by using boot chart :) (you may need to install but since it doesn't finish boot it mighth be hard)
<prime_heretic> It's just the Ubuntu site says on the download page : "64-bit – Recommended for most users"
<prime_heretic> id hazard a guess most users aren't 64bit
<econdudeawesome> aeon-ltd I can manually invoke a session (i.e. start via recovery, "continue boot process", log in, invoke sudo lxdm or sudo gdm, and log in
<Daekdroom> prime_heretic, I'd say the other way around, given how almost nobody needs 64bit.
<oCean_> prime_heretic: 64bit is only for 32bit processors
<abhijit> prime_heretic, I am using 64 bit lucid :p
<owd95> Installed Ubunut on one of my computers and it create a swap thiat was 11gb. Is it a bug or what?
<Linux000> prime_heretic: I'd assume thats because most Computers nowdays have a 64bit processor
<econdudeawesome> aeon-ltd startx just starts a GNOME-session, which isn't what I want to have happen (flying high with lubuntu  installed on top of ubuntu ;-))
<prime_heretic> Daekdroom: exactly, and the implication then is that 64bit works on 32bit cpus
<oCean_> prime_heretic: because not every users knows if he has a 32 or 64bit cpu, the savest choice is 32bit download (which will also work on 64bit cpu)
<dajhorn> owd95: The installer should create a swap partition just a bit larger than physical memory, so that hibernation works properly.
<prime_heretic> Linux000: nah they dont
<tensorpudding> The download link seems to suggest that 64-bit is not recommended.
<gummybear> hi
<abhijit> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<econdudeawesome> prime_heretic it's like trying to play a blue-ray disc on a dvd player
<Linux000> oCean_: 32-bit will not work with a 64-bit CPU, I've spent about a week figuring out why ubuntu would fail to install, I was trying to put 32-bit on a 64-bit cpu
<oCean_> prime_heretic: what site are you using? At http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download it is not as you said!
<zhando> How do I search remote folders with nautilus? Ctrl-F just searches my local files?
<gummybear> how do i get my webcam to work
<prime_heretic> oCean_: http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<oCean_> Linux000: I have it running on several 64bit cpu's
<econdudeawesome> Linux000 32-bit OS works fine on 64-bit architechture, but ot he other way around
<tensorpudding> i386 should work on an amd64-compatible CPU
<Oer> cntrl + H
<monkey_dust> Linux000, i have 32 bit ubuntu on a double core 64 bit laptop, but 64-bit just wouldn't work
<Linux000> I've never had that work... might be server edition messing with me
<oCean_> prime_heretic: you read it worng. it CLEARLY says 32 bit recommended for most users
<erUSUL> !webcam | gummybear
<ubottu> gummybear: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<glaucous> How do I launch a new x session in which I can use Wine to launch an application? Apparently you can gain a lot of performance by doing this
<abhijit> yes! I have 64 bit ubuntu on 64 bit cpu!!! :D :P
<gummybear> ok ty
<owd95> dajhord: alright... But i have only 4gb ram and i have installed on many computers and Ubuntu have never create a swap bigger then 3gb...
<oCean_> prime_heretic: OH, you were on the *server* download, not desktop
<tensorpudding> I don't see why 64-bit isn't recommended anymore.
<tensorpudding> Is it a flash deal?
<abhijit> !64 | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<oCean_> tensorpudding: no, i just explained
<econdudeawesome> tensorpudding what are you talking about?
<owd95> dajhorn: alright... But i have only 4gb ram and i have installed on many computers and Ubuntu have never create a swap bigger then 3gb...
<prime_heretic> oCean_: yus
<oCean_> tensorpudding: because lots of users don't know if the cpu is 32 or 64 bit, the 32 bit desktop download is saves option
<tensorpudding> econdudeawesome: check the download page, you will clearly see that it says tht 64-bit is not recommended for normal desktop usage
<shadenzo> ubuntu-it-chat
<sandertje> hi
<sandertje> i have a little question
<aeon-ltd> !ask | sandertje
<econdudeawesome> tensorpudding that's weird. Must be new
<ubottu> sandertje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tensorpudding> oCean_: So it's basically a "we don't want to confuse people by asking them if their CPU is 64-bit"?
<oCean_> prime_heretic: of course is 64bit for server recommended, since most servers are 64bit, it's a different story for the desktops
<tensorpudding> I guess that is fair.
<sysadm1977> can anyone assist recovering data from an icy box raid 1 disk?
<ZykoticK9> tensorpudding, see the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<dajhorn> owd95: On a computer with 4GB of memory, you don't really need swap space unless you intend to use hibernation (like a laptop).
<monkey_dust> sandertje, please type /join ubuntu-nl
<oCean_> tensorpudding: lots of users don't know.
<monkey_dust> sandertje, please type /join #ubuntu-nl
<zhando> I can see folders on a remote system with nautilus just fine. Why can't I search for a filename?
<tensorpudding> oCean_: That's true.
<bittin`> what chmod on /tmp/ has standard Ubuntu?
<oCean_> monkey_dust: what. He's using English, right?
<tensorpudding> oCean_: I guess the people who actually want 64-bit will know and choose it, so it doesn't matter
<dajhorn> bittin`: chmod 1777 /tmp
<owd95> dajhorn... yes i know that but that i wonder was why Ubuntu create i so big swap...
<oCean_> tensorpudding: Exactly! :)
<monkey_dust> oCean_, his nickname is dutch
<bittin`> dajhorn: i tried that :p
<owd95> dajhorn:... yes i know that but that i wonder was why Ubuntu create i so big swap...
<oCean_> monkey_dust: so? As long as he is talking English, it's not a problem at all.
<dajhorn> bittin`: Also chown root:root /tmp
<tensorpudding> "not recommended" sounds like there is a problem with it though
<bittin`> dajhorn: thx :)
<monkey_dust> oCean_, it was an advice, nothing more
<dajhorn> owd95: Dunno.  You can resize the partitions if it bothers you.
<dajhorn> bittin`: Welcome.
<oCean_> sandertje: feel free to ask here. Try to keep the description of your issue all in one single line
<owd95> dajhorn: thx, i will try that
<cablop> im new to this acl thing... but... i want to understand it... afaik, if you set ACL in a partition, it will work with the ACL list or just the legacy permissions if there's no Acl PRESENT
<dajhorn> owd95: Welcome.
<tensorpudding> If you configure a partition to use ACLs, it won't make any immediate effect until you set them
<borbasjulia> hey all11
<borbasjulia> !!!
<theoctagon> hi
<borbasjulia_> can anyone know how to setup c-media sound card
<iceiceice> hey have a little problem with the dual boot install. the option of the side by side install for some reason isn't there (menu 4 ubuntu instal prosses) what can i do??
<borbasjulia_> to work fine?
<tensorpudding> rather, until you set the ACLs to something that doesn't correspond to the garden variety octal permissions
<bittin`> /var/ is also broken what chmod should that have?
<Unclemantis> how do i know if the PHP i have installed was from an ubuntu package or compiled from PHP.NET?
<Linux000> iceiceice: What is there?
<dajhorn> cablop: posix permissions always exist and always matter regardless of whether ACLs are enabled.  Notice the legacy permissions when you list ACLs.
<tensorpudding> Legacy permissions are handled with the ACL through the mask field
<theoctagon> bittin`: 755 owned by root.root
<bittin`> k
<borbasjulia_> where can download drivers for sound card? and does it matter what version is? btw cant find on motherboard page
<iceiceice> Linux000: not where it's should be
<tensorpudding> When you use good-old chmod on file with ACLs enabled, it only changes the mask
<oCean_> Unclemantis: try: dpkg -S `which php`
<Unclemantis> thanks
<Unclemantis> dpkg: /usr/local/bin/php not found.
<bittin`> theoctagon: thank you now back to what i did before i broke it all
<Unclemantis> that means no right?
<borbasjulia_> no linux big guru here?
<tensorpudding> If you have php in /usr/local, you didn't install it using apt.
<Linux000> iceiceice: you have windows installed, did it show up in the partition bar at the top?
<theoctagon> bittin`: what do you mean by "all" ?
<Linux000> iceiceice: Sorry, I assume windows
<oCean_> Unclemantis: then chances are it's not from any .deb installed, because in that case it would have shown the packagename it was from
<tensorpudding> !ask | borbasjulia_
<ubottu> borbasjulia_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Unclemantis> ok
<Unclemantis> thanks
<bittin`> theoctagon: nothing i failed at install a printer :p
<Unclemantis> preciate it
<oCean_> Unclemantis: sure thing, you're welcome
<bittin`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467119/
<cablop> i got more confused now, then... what's the mask field in ACL? i thought the mask field was something like no permissions...
<bittin`> if anyone feels like helping
<tensorpudding> borbasjulia_: does the sound card not work automatically?
<borbasjulia_> nope
<tensorpudding> Is it USB, PCI, PCMCIA?
<borbasjulia_> Dont know really it's integrated on motherboard
<tensorpudding> Oh.
<bittin`> tensorpudding: USB
<iceiceice> Linux000: yes u r right to asume it's win7 str and yes it show's in the bar on top
<racethesunlive> borbasjulia: try typing 'alsamixer' in a console and see if you can view volume levels
<Unclemantis> doing well here, thanks again guys
<Linux000> iceiceice: What options show up in the menu?
<racethesunlive> borbasjulia: this will also tell you your sound card info if it can find it
<tensorpudding> bittin`: try using getfacl on the file that has ACLs set
<tensorpudding> the mask:: field is the part that corresponds to legacy permissions
<tensorpudding> it essentially limits the permissions available to everything else
<theoctagon> I have a little brain teaser regarding scp, the non interactive shell does not read profile fact and umask
<theoctagon> there is a java program copying files from a windows host via scp
<theoctagon> but the set umask isn't applied
<theoctagon> I tried to put it in .profile and .bashrc
<theoctagon> the last way works with WinSCP
<theoctagon> but not with the java framework
<theoctagon> any idea anyone?
<tensorpudding> The umask of the shell on the system your copying to should be the one that is used
<theoctagon> the file is created with -rw------
<tensorpudding> Try getting a shell using ssh, and run umask
<theoctagon> think this is the kernel default not the login uer one
<theoctagon> with a ssh shell umask is pulled perfectly right
<tensorpudding> I'm pretty sure that the default umask in bash is 022
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: I'm well aware of that
<metalgeek> Hi, I have a 40gb ATA Hard drive, and a 500gb SATA drive. How would you suggest that i set up my system to take best advantage of this under Ubuntu?
<theoctagon> but nevertheless the file gets -rw------
<tensorpudding> Hmm.
<tensorpudding> What kind of filesystem are you writing to?
<theoctagon> if I touch a file with the same user the scp uses the chmod is 770 like wanted
<borbasjulia_> VIA 8237 but still cant find drivers
<tensorpudding> Sometimes filesystems have restricted umasks, like NTFS
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: ReiserFS
<iceiceice> Linux000: 1 opt is format the entire disk and install ubuntu as stand alone 2 opt is manual partioning
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: no sorry - ext3 in this case
<tensorpudding> Okay, that is odd then
<cablop> dajhorn: do you know how the mask field of acl works?
<FoolsRun> Hello, does anyone have experience with ebox?
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: you name it
<theoctagon> I found out it has to do with the fact that scp uses a non interactive shell
<tensorpudding> You say you set umask in .bashrc?
<theoctagon> i
<dajhorn> cablop: Mostly, but it sounds like you need to read an introductory ACL tutorial.
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: both ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc
<tensorpudding> Non-interactive shells should load ~/.bashrc, I believe.
<metalgeek> Hi, I have a 40gb ATA Hard drive, and a 500gb SATA drive. How would you suggest that i set up my system to take best advantage of this under Ubuntu?
<cablop> dajhorn: well, i was reading about it. but there were no mask field on the one i read... maybe you have a better link
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: yepp - this "hack" works for WinSCP
<theoctagon> but not for the java program
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: how much ram do you have?
<tensorpudding> Oh wait, nevermind.
<tensorpudding> That's for interactive non-login shells
<abhijit> metalgeek, its upto your personal choise. I could have installed ubuntu on whole 500gb and kept that 40gb for extrathigns
<tensorpudding> meh
<metalgeek> 1.5gb
<dajhorn> cablop: ACLs are not consistent between platforms.   ACLS on Microsoft Windows, Solaris, Linux, etc are all different.  You need a tutorial specifically for your platform.
<cablop> linux
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: this login/no-login interactive/non-interactive shell stuff is a mess :P
<dajhorn> cablop: ACLs are often overkill.  What are you trying to accomplish?   Maybe there is an easier solution.
<Linux000> iceiceice: Is windows installed?
<tensorpudding> there's also POSIX ACLs and NFS4 ACLs, which are distinct
<cablop> i just want to keep managing some files and folders the way i did in windows
<metalgeek> abhijit, I get that i could choose, but is there a logical reason to do it a certain was?
<tensorpudding> I recommend against messing with ACLs on system partitions
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, 1.5gb
<icewaterman> hi, all the symbols and texts in gnome are huge compared to windows. any idea how to reduce both the size and the margin between objects on screen?
<abhijit> metalgeek, no logical reason. its just its easy to maintain.
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: use the sata for 10Gb / and 3Gb swap, use the rest for /home andthe 30Gb for backup or mount it to a subfolder in /home
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: a ugly solution could be to switch to sftp and write a wrapper skript around sftp server setting the umask to 007 and start the sftp-server
<iceiceice> Linux000: yes even stably installed :) i am trying to install the lattest 10.04 ver of ubuntu for netbook with diskonkey installer
<theoctagon> but then I would have to change the sshd config as well
<dajhorn> cablop: Try the eiciel package.   It might be easier for you than getacl/facl tools.
<avis> nicotine is crashing on me, i don't know how to fix it.  there is no official amazonmp3 downloader for lucid and that makes me sad.
<tensorpudding> Hmm, sftp has a umask option
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: did I miss that? is it in the man page?
<tensorpudding> Yeah, it's in the manpage.
<borbasjulia_> Thanks for help now working:)
<Linux000> iceiceice: Hmm, ubuntu might have problems if the space left is less than 3GB or so, and it might not want you to try side by side, netbook edtition might not let you do that, but I've never used it
<avis> setting timer
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: that'll be worth a try I think :)
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, You obviously know far more than I so please don't take offence when I ask, What reasoning brought you to the advice given?
<tensorpudding> It might only set the umask locally though
<avis> itunes bears the mark of the devil.
<tensorpudding> I never had these kind of issues with scp :\
<datacrusher> how is it namet the hability that nautilus got in ubuntu, that F3 opens a parallel navigation window?
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: me not, too unless the source is non linux :P
<theoctagon> cause scp preserves the rights of the source file
<tensorpudding> What is the source?
<abhijit> metalgeek, look for the size of /tmp. sometimes it needs large space and it dont have. so keep /tmp in larger one partition
<theoctagon> A windows machine
<apetrunk> hello
<theoctagon> where the java program pulls the file and copies it to a linux box
<tensorpudding> theoctagon: Are you using scp to keep two directories in sync, or is this just a one-off copy?
<theoctagon> to feed some kind of automatic importer of a CMS
<iceiceice> Linux000: i have a ton of free space (about 40 g) i've been able to instal the ver wubi but wubi don't suport some needed opt.
<theoctagon> just a copy-one off
<cablop> dajhorn: i have it installed and i was using it in other partitions... but i don't unerstand the mask field, i undertsnd all other parts, except that mask
<tensorpudding> Okay.
<avis> is there a nice note taking application kind of like a apple/windows notepad thing (non gdesklets) that'll help me keep track of my meds
<tensorpudding> If you had to do it very often, I'd recommend Unison
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: no worries, the sata interface is faster than the ata, if the ata was also sata then using the 30Gb for / then the other driver for swap and /home would make things faster, unfortunately if you do this your system will not be as fast as it can but 30Gb for / is a LOT so using the 30Gb for backup or other purposes is all I can think to do with it. Your system will only really need 3Gb swap (2xram)
<cyberboy> ciao
<theoctagon> its a videoconverter server that feeds converted vids into a content management system
<monkey_dust> avis, try leafpad
<avis> plain and simple one liner notes accessible by a drop down gnome
<tensorpudding> Unison is the only easy file synchronization tool that I used that worked well between Windows and Unix
<avis> thanks
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: yepp unison rocks :)
<Linux000> iceiceice: Ahh, my only thought is to go manually, but that could wipe windows, so I wouldn't try that... Sorry I couldn't help
<dajhorn> cablop: Do you understand how `umask` masking works?   You should start there.  I don't think that anybody here will give you a walkthrough on an advanced topic like this.
<apetrunk> i think i have a fairly quick question. i have an hp tx2510us tablet and the touchscreen isnt calibrated correctly. the stylus is off a little bit, but not enough to matter. is there a download somewhere that i can run to calibrate it?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Your the best, that really made sense, so thats what ill do? Thanks for everything, off to reinstall, see you all in a while I hope :) LOL
<BlT> cablop: The user file-creation mode mask (umask) is use to determine the file permission for newly created files. It can be used to control the default file permission for new files. It is a four-digit octal number .
<iceiceice> Linux000: thanks anyway.
<avis> i can't use samba because my dad is evil and the idea of ssh frightens me, but i sure could use a backup drive on my local lan
<avis> from a stupid windows box
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: no worries dude, there are other ways, thats just how i'd fly
<racethesunlive> avis: ftp it?
<abhijit> apetrunk, see on their respective web site there is a hardware code to calibrate a printer. e.g. in my case of hp 3200 seriess i need to press a button under cover of printer 4 times and it automatically calibrate without need of any software
<avis> racethesunlive, i hate windows
<BlT> avis: "ssh frightens me"? why is that
<racethesunlive> avis: what does windows have to do with ftp?
<avis> racethesunlive, because i'd need scp and that'd require ssh
<monkey_dust> avis, ssh means *secure* shell
<avis> and under windows, thats a slit throat
<apetrunk> ive looked around. sadly theres nothing like that. the only calibration info they have is for me to download some software that windows can run
<ActionParsnip> avis: ssh is very secure dude
<theoctagon> avis: I missed what you wanna do - might rsync / unison be an option?
<cablop> BIT dajhorn well, i think masks are like network masks, you apply a binary operation to see what the results are, but the mask in eiciel works this way, if i set the mask say 101 and the user has 111 permissions that made the effective permissions 101, not 111 as long it is not an older file
<abhijit> apelgate, give me your full printer name
<dajhorn> avis: You can install rsync or rdiff on the Windows computer, and use it to back up to the Ubuntu server.  As an alternative to sshd, you can use rsyncd.
<BlT> avis: rsync+ssh rocks....
<abhijit> apetrunk, , give me your full printer name
<apetrunk> printer? this is my computer
<avis> danke
<cablop> BIT, dajhorn i think the mask just operate as main permission allower negator regardless the setin per user or group
<avis> dajhorn, problem, backup would be to the windows box
<abhijit> apetrunk, your issue was you want to calibrate a printer?
<iceiceice> any1? side by side install problem in the 10.04 ver for netbook. No side by side option in the install process
<BlT> cablop: umask doesn't work that way.
<avis> dajhorn, and ssh installation on windows bugs me
<BlT> cablop: just man umask
<dajhorn> avis: Those programs have been ported to Microsoft Windows.   I prefer Cygwin, but you can get native builds too.
<apetrunk> abhijit, nope. never mentioned printer. its the touchscreen
<ActionParsnip> iceiceice: then boot to livecd and resize the partition
<BlT> avis: ssh the client? or ssh the server for windows?
<abhijit> oh my god
<BlT> avis: for a client putty ftw!
<apetrunk> on my tablet
<abhijit> I should go to sleep now. bye all sorry apetrunk miss read your question. bye :)
<cablop> BIT but i'm asking for the mask field in aCL
<avis> i'd like to use the ssh alternative on the windows box with the windows box being the backup computer, and ubuntu as primary sender
<apetrunk> haha its cool. thanks for trying
<cablop> BIT not the umask one
<BlT> cablop: ah ok sorry, missed that.
<apetrunk> i think i have a fairly quick question. i have an hp tx2510us tablet and the touchscreen isnt calibrated correctly. the stylus is off a little bit, but not enough to matter. is there a download somewhere that i can run to calibrate it?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, May i pm you please?
<dajhorn> avis: Try BackuPC.   It has native clients and servers for both Ubuntu and Windows.
<oryxtec> hello
<avis> thank you dajhorn
<iceiceice> ActionParsnip: i dont realy know what exectly i should do so i am worried that i may wipe out all
<oryxtec> i have some question on openvpn
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: sure
<scalzon> hey, when ever i try to run the game asylum, it just gets me to the menu and when i try to play it, it closes
<dajhorn> avis: Welcome.
<Ganzonet> Hi, why does it say this in the ubuntu download page? "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<Ganzonet> why isn't it recommended for daily usage?
<oryxtec> i m using openvpn on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ganzonet: 32bit is still a slightly easier ride than 64bit
<dajhorn> Ganzonet: Because it offers small performance difference, but is harder for Canonical to support.
<oryxtec> and on openvpn revoke option is not working
<theoctagon> Ganzonet: because 64-Bit and Adobe flash is a mess
<tensorpudding> Ganzonet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<oryxtec> has any one used openvpn on ubuntu
<theoctagon> oryxtec: yepp
<oryxtec> plz can u guide me
<Ganzonet> so, although i have a 64bits processor, im better off with the 32 bit installation?
<oryxtec> on revoking user license
<dajhorn> Ganzonet: Yes.
<oryxtec> theoctagon:
<tensorpudding> If you know what you are doing, the 64-bit will work fine.
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<tensorpudding> It is what I use.
<theoctagon> oryxtec: revoking user "license" ?
<Ganzonet> wasnt there a problem with the ram when not using a 64 bit OS?
<Ganzonet> like not recognizing part of it
<Ganzonet> and such?
<apetrunk> i think i have a fairly quick question. i have an hp tx2510us tablet and the touchscreen isnt calibrated correctly. the stylus is off a little bit, but not enough to matter. is there a download somewhere that i can run to calibrate it?
<tensorpudding> There was a restriction on the amount of RAM that a 32-bit OS could address
<thehizz> can anyone help me? there's a rectangle for window selection stuck on my screen from gtk-recordmydesktop! how do i get rid of it? i killed gtk-recordmydesktop, but the window selection rectangle remains stuck on the screen!!
<oryxtec> i mean i want to remove crtificats for those user on openvpn
<tensorpudding> But it was fixed by PAE.
<dajhorn> Ganzonet: If you have more than 3GB of RAM, then you should use the -pae kernel instead of the -generic kernel.
<oryxtec> which i don't want them any more
<_jesse_> Ganzonet: 32 bit, in general, can only address 4gb without physical address extnesion
<apetrunk> thehizz try restarting?
<mkquist> Ganzonet: i cant agree
<thehizz> *without restarting x or the cpu
<apetrunk> why cants you restart?
<apetrunk> cant*
<mkquist> Ganzonet: running 64bit fine
<theoctagon> oryxtec: http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#revoke
<avis> dajhorn, i assume my kernels are forced pae anyway to ensure that on installation ?
<lnl> Oh, linux is so good!
<theoctagon> doesn't that help `
<theoctagon> ?
<lnl> I love ubuntu
<Ganzonet> whats the major issue using 64bit ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Probably flash.
<lnl> I love YlmfOS
<apetrunk> thehizz, why cant you restart?
<_jesse_> Ganzonet: there isn't one, I've been running it fine
<dajhorn> avis: I don't remember whether the Ubuntu installer automatically installs the -pae kernel.
<monkey_dust> lnl, i use ylmf as virtual machine
<mkquist> Ganzonet: i have none
<theoctagon> Ganzonet: I'm using ubuntu 64 bit cause I have 8GB ram and need to have 64bit VMs
<tensorpudding> Though flash works fine enough for me, in Ubuntu amd64.
<oryxtec> ???
<avis> i fear that my ext4 filesystem  is fragile and i need ext4 file integrity protection.
<BlT> Ganzonet: I've been running 64bit ubuntu for over 1 year and I've had no issues.
<theoctagon> Ganzonet: and the flash wrapper npviewer eats a lot of cpu
<erUSUL> avis: backups
<CbIP> Hi all! Guys, I have a problem: all browsers work much slower (min. 2 times) in Ubuntu 10.04 than in Windows. The pages are loaded fast, but it looks like the browser cannot resolve DNS for 5-30 sec. before loading. IP v6 is disabled. How to fix it?
<Zela> Hi My sound when out for no reason, how do i fix this?
<Ganzonet> ok, thanks everyone, ill try the 64bit version which i have already download, if i got any issue ill try the other one
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | CbIP
<ubottu> CbIP: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mkquist> Ganzonet: enjoy
<Ganzonet> thanks
<tensorpudding> It seems to me that the "not recommended" disclaimer is to prevent people with 32-bit processors from downloading it and having issues.
<BlT> Ganzonet: have fun!
<Ganzonet> thanks :_)
<CbIP> thx, I'll read
<apetrunk> i think i have a fairly quick question. i have an hp tx2510us tablet and the touchscreen isnt calibrated correctly. the stylus is off a little bit, but not enough to matter. is there a download somewhere that i can run to calibrate it?
<thehizz> apelgate: can't restart because have other things that need to remain running
<apetrunk> ahh
<tensorpudding> 32-bit will probably become deprecated eventually
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: yes when adobe releases flash for 64 bit ;) or html5 is spread widely :P
<lnl> How to reply somebody?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: when it gets stupendous support then yes :)
<erUSUL> !who | lnl
<ubottu> lnl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tensorpudding> Flash works fine for 64bit.
<dness> anyone know where nlockmgr config for NFS is located on ubuntu 9.04? need to set a static port... all the tuts say add it modconfig, but modprobe lockd turns up nothing for me
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: it works but I wouldn't sign the "fine"
<tensorpudding> And HTML5 <video> is supported by Firefox, Chrome, Safari and IE 9.
<Ganzonet> i forgot something, how much memory does ubuntu usually eat when the system is booted?
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: e.g. the eurosport.de tour de france liveticker doesn't show in firefox - in google chrome it does
<tensorpudding> Does Ubuntu still support PPC?
<erUSUL> !ppc | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dness> anyone running NFS on ubuntu 9.04? do you have the lockd module?
<theoctagon> tensorpudding: think so - had karmic on a ibook g3 not long ago
<tensorpudding> Ah, community supported.
<lnl> just click their nickname and click 'open a dialog window'?
<linxeh> dness: you have to install it separately iirc
<erUSUL> dness: find /lib/modules/ -name '*lockd*'
<linxeh> dness: maybe I'm wrong (I'm not on that release though anymore)
<erUSUL> dness: in lucid it is present
<dness> hmm, i have nfs-common installed, and rpcinfo -p shows nlockmgr running... just on the wrong port
<dness> ok thanks
<dness> dang, no dice
<dness> it must be running somewhere, i just can't find out where
<bourke> hi, my panel icons are completely fubar'ed.  the notification area applet has no icons (nm-applet, volume etc), while indicator applet has only messaging, battery and volume.  how can I get it back to default?
<theoctagon> I love this command:
<theoctagon> for i in `du --max-depth=1 $HOME | sort -n -r | awk '{print $1 ":" $2}'`; do size=`echo $i | awk -F: '{print $1}'`; dir=`echo $i | awk -F: '{print $NF}'`; size2=$(($size/1024)); echo "$size2 MB used by $dir"; done | head -n 10
<theoctagon> :)
<FloodBot3> theoctagon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dness> 100021    1   tcp  51848  nlockmgr
<ActionParsnip> bourke: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<racethesunlive> I have ubuntu set up just right on my HDD and its under 8GB, would it be simple to move my current setup to a bootable USB stick?
<lnl> yesterday, my first time use linux, I have many problem in using it, but today, I have felt the power of linux is strong!
<ActionParsnip> racethesunlive: i'd try using dd
<bourke> ActionParsnip: thanks, helped a little, but the notification area applet is still totally empty :/
<dness> SNAP! I can see lockd running in ps -ef
<lnl> I start loving it
<dness> but no modprobe... wtf
<theoctagon> lnl: you have been assimilated
<ActionParsnip> bourke: you have to run the applets in there I believe, to make them appear. What are you missing?
<om26er> dness, watch the language please
<dbugger> hey guys. I've set up a website in my machine running Lucid Desktop, and I've got it sending newsletters and everything, but the mails arent being delivered. Im guessing I need to activate some kind of mail service. How can I do this?
<_jesse_> lnl: :)
<erUSUL> dness: modprobe will say nothing it it succeed or if thwe module is already loaded
<monkey_dust> lnl, resistance was futile
<erUSUL> if it*
<dness> FATAL: Module lockd not found.
<theoctagon> monkey_dust: :)
<bourke> ActionParsnip: well, nm-applet is running but there's no icon for that. also, I used to have empathy set up somehow to have it's own icon (I don't like the messanging thing, but for some reason it's all gone back to the indicator applet now)
<theoctagon> dbugger: well I think postfix is what you want
<racethesunlive> dbugger: do you have sendmail set up on the machine?
<erUSUL> !find lockd
<ubottu> Found: liblockdev1, liblockdev1-dbg, liblockdev1-dev, liblockdev1-perl, memlockd
<erUSUL> !find lockd.ko
<ubottu> File lockd.ko found in linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-image-2.6.31-11-rt, linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-21-preempt, linux-image-2.6.32-21-server (and 13 others)
<avis> i think nicotine is even better when you reset your username and allow it to reset it to defaults.  its not a backport, and your geolocation laws apply
<LucidGuy> After deleting a local account and blowing away their home directory .. the Lucid Ubuntu login screen still shows them on the list.  Any ideas how to clear?
<dbugger> dbugger: I don't think I do, since I dont know what that is :(
<erUSUL> !find lockd.ko jaunty
<ActionParsnip> bourke: kill nm-applet off then rerun it, may help
<ubottu> File lockd.ko found in linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-image-2.6.28-11-server, linux-image-2.6.28-11-virtual, linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic, linux-image-2.6.28-13-server (and 21 others)
<erUSUL> dness: ^
<dness> hm, is it compild in the kernel then?
<dbugger> theoctagon, I dont know. I rally dont know anything about this
<dbugger> racethesunlive, I dont know what that is, so im guessing no :(
<monkey_dust> LucidGuy, maybe the name is still in /etc/passwd and or /etc/sudoers?
<racethesunlive> dbugger: sendmail is the command usually used in .php type scripts to send mail
<theoctagon> dbugger: to send mails you need a mailserver. The package name of a commonly used mailserver is postfix
<Zela> Hi My sound when out for no reason, how do i fix this?
<NCS_One> hi
<erUSUL> dness: no; if " find /lib/modules/ -name '*lockd*' " tunrs out no result is becouse you somehow removed it ...
<monkey_dust> LucidGuy, and ot /etc/shadow
<LucidGuy> monkey_dust,  not in passwd .. not in /etc/sudouers
<dbugger> racethesunlive, theoctagon so what do I use? postfix or sendmail?
<BlT> LucidGuy: did you use the gui tool for removing the user?
<LucidGuy> will check shadow
<theoctagon> dbugger: postfix - sendmail is a mess :)
<LucidGuy> BlT, no  userdel
<dness> i dont know how i would have removed it
<dbugger> theoctagon, Could you walk me  through the process, please?
<erUSUL> dness: reinstall the kernel packages
<BlT> LucidGuy: hmm, odd. that usually removes from both /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow by default I thought
<dness> i reinstalled nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common
<theoctagon> dbugger: google "postfix ubuntu howto"
<dness> is that what you mean?
<bourke> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot for the help, still no luck though.. is there a way I can just completely disable the indicator applet and use the traditional notification area for everything?
<erUSUL> dness: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<dbugger> theoctagon, thanks
<NCS_One> I have Lazarus installed using synaptic, is it ok if I know install a newer version of Lazarus to a dir of my choice ?
<theoctagon> dbugger: will be the faster way
<LucidGuy> BlT, It did .. they dont exist in either ... thats the puzzling thing.
<dness> oh
<ActionParsnip> bourke: not sure dude. I dont use things like that
<NCS_One> s/know/now/g
<dness> well, this is on a live webserver.. :(
<bourke> ActionParsnip: no worries. thanks anyway
<dness> i will try
<BlT> LucidGuy: hmm, I'm replecating this now to see =)
<avis> is backupc for ubuntu in the ubuntu repos ?
<theoctagon> at 33° C there is nothing better than a cold german rothaus pils
<justin_> ubuntu 10.4 firefox latest version and am having troubles with flash games like zanga and face book looked in forums and got rid of few flash like gnom and stuff but still not working can any one help
<Zela> Hi My sound when out for no reason, how do i fix this?
<Zela> went*
<avis> nicotine is crashing on me, i don't know how to fix it.  there is no official amazonmp3 downloader for lucid and that makes me sad.
<theoctagon> justin_: 64bit?
<justin_> yes
<theoctagon> justin_: welcome to the club
<theoctagon> justin_: did you dist-upgrade lately?
<justin_> i guess its good to know im not the only one
<BlT> LucidGuy: very odd.  after making a test user I then removed it via "userdel" did a grep in /etc/* for that user and the only file that had it was passwd- . then I went to the gui tool, and all I see if my default user (me). No test user
<justin_> it was working for me for the first week i was on ubunto and then poof it stoped
<lnl> anybody else here using YlmfOS?
<theoctagon> justin_:  my flash broke about a week ago
<justin_> dist upgraid?
<LucidGuy> BlT, hmm .. Ill try a few things.
<BlT> LucidGuy: Have you tried restarting X? or gdm?
<theoctagon> justin_: System update via synaptic = dist-upgrade
<NCS_One> I have Lazarus installed using synaptic, is it ok if I now install a newer version of Lazarus to a dir of my choice ?
<justin_> dont know how
<justin_> im new to this
<theoctagon> justin_: I googled  a while and found a howto to repair flash -  but it still doesn't work with every flash content
<dness> erUSUL: I have a /sys/module/lockd
<gionnico> Hello! Anyone know this song: http://www.forzazzurri.mine.nu/data/uploaded/unksng.mp3 ? (you can PM me to answer 'cause it's OT)
<theoctagon> justin_: google "ubuntu 64bit flash howto" could help
<justin_> ok will try
<erUSUL> dness: « lsmod | grep lock  » ?
<ActionParsnip> justin_: can you give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     use: http://www.pastie.org
<dness> empty
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell theoctagon about google
<ubottu> theoctagon, please see my private message
<Zela> Hi My sound went out for no reason, how do i fix this?
<erUSUL> dness: are you sure you are not making any typo on this comands ?
<theoctagon> bastid_raZor: got it :)
<owner> SOS! I installed Ubuntu 10.04 dual boot with Windows XP but XP is not in the Grub's boot menu
<dness> haha, yes i am sure, thsi is very strange
<owner> How do I fix this
<justin_> what action? what am i soposed to do with the pastie
<dancrew32> anyone know how to get java-based applications to render fonts properly?
<racethesunlive> owner: are you sure its not there? have you tried scrolling down?
<owner> Yes I tried scrolling down
<dness> are files in /sys/module configuration for active modules?
<theoctagon> owner: did you choose the right disk to install ubuntu?
<BlT> !paste | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> justin_: copy the big command I gave, run it then use pastie to give the output
<owner> theoctagon there is only one
<erUSUL> dness: probably
<dancrew32> my fonts in jedit look awful, even with the antialiasing settings on
<theoctagon> owner: so you shrinked a windows partition or was there un-partitioned space?
<mahioo> hello guy
<mahioo> i have problem with inkscap
<owner> yes shrinked Windows Partition, and it shows up. The Windows Partition is still active
<phanindra> where can i down load  jdk-6u18-docs.zip?
<BlT> !ask | mahioo
<ubottu> mahioo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<justin_> right click wont give me options to copie
<owner> theoctagon I'll run gparted and tell you my HD partitions
<ActionParsnip> justin_: alternatively: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf > ~/paste.txt; pastebinit ~/paste.txt; rm ~/paste.txt
<ActionParsnip> justin_: was it the output of that big command?
<mahioo> there are no icon along side label in list of inkscap
<theoctagon> owner: is it in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<owner> should be
<justin_> dont know i cant copie the comand that u typed
<NCS_One> justin_: Ctrl-Insert to copie and Shift-Insert to paste
<justin_> thanks
<sanjoy> does ubuntu has any software like mathmetica
<phanindra> where can i down load  jdk-6u18-docs.zip?
<sanjoy> i wanna do graph
<mahioo> can someone need me
<zamba> alternative to minicom?
<ActionParsnip> mahioo: how do you mean?
<owner> theoctagon no there is no entry for Windows in my grub.cfg
<antileet> sanjoy, there are a few alternatives
<mahioo> ActionParsnip,
<theoctagon> owner: just a seconf
<antileet> sander, gnuplot, octave, etc
<ActionParsnip> justin_: run that big command, a url will be output, paste it here
<sanjoy> what??
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, i mean there are no icon along side label in list of incskap program
<theoctagon> owner: there shoul be sth. like http://pastie.org/1054114
<trism> sanjoy: wxmaxima has some of the functionality
<ActionParsnip> mahioo: ahhh you mean "help me" not need me
<theoctagon> owner: that's for windows 7 though
<sanjoy> how will i download it??
<sanjoy> via terminal??
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, yes
<trism> sanjoy: sudo apt-get install wxmaxima;
<ActionParsnip> mahioo: run alacarte and edit the item
<sanjoy> hmmm
<sanjoy> thnx bro
<CrayonOfDoom> trying to get a headless install to pre-install certain packages, and I'm getting errors with the pre-seed both ways I've tried to pre-install them.  How can i get a preseed file to essentially provide an ubuntu install with pre-installed apps?
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, what is alacarte
<ActionParsnip> mahioo: its the app to edit the menu
<Kyle__> Lo.
<owner> theoctagon I'm running XP
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, ok wait ..
<justin_> cant coppie your comand action
<ActionParsnip> justin_: its a simple copy / paste command dude, you ok?
<theoctagon> owner: I got that - but the entry shouldn't differ much
<sanjoy> :S
<justin_> even control ins didt work
<Kyle__> Is there a way to remotely connect to the login screen on ubuntu 10.04 desktop?  I would like to log a particular user in to a particular session, so I don't have to walk them through it over the phone.
<sanjoy> thats a large soft
<ActionParsnip> justin_: ok i'll patebin it for you
<justin_> yea i know it should be simple
<NCS_One> justin_: you can't select the text and then Ctrl-Insert ?
<justin_> nope
<theoctagon> Kyle__: teamviewer?
<justin_> nsc
<sanjoy> is there any small soft available ??
<theoctagon> Kyle__: it is free and works under linux
<trism> sanjoy: small compared to mathematica
<theoctagon> Kyle__:  free for private use only - to be correct
<owner> theoctagon check this out http://pastie.org/1054122
<justin_> im way to used to windows still sorry guys :(
<Kyle__> theoctagon: Hum.  Allright I'll look at it.
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, no i don'i mean this
<Kyle__> theoctagon: Anything that's actually part of 'buntu or gnome?
<ayyala> justin: whats your problem ?
<ActionParsnip> justin_: http://pastebin.com/Xed2kdmg
<sanjoy> :(
<dness> erUSUS, i forgot to mention i am running a custom kernel from Aamazon ec2.... i don't have lockd in /lib/modules
<avis> anyone have an ancient copy of amazonmp3.deb they could email me ?
<ActionParsnip> mahioo: oh do you mean like in the file, edit, view etc menus?
<A-R-R> I am getting a laptop with core i3. Which ubuntu download is for 64 bit? is Amd64 same for intel's 64bit?
<justin_> k action now what put it in my browser bar?
<pundit> how to set the default mta? i want to get away from exim!
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, wait i give you image for illustrate my problem
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, ok
<theoctagon> owner: well you're right no sign of windows
<trism> sanjoy: if you just want to make graphs, you only need gnuplot, which isn't very large
<avis> sorry to be offtopic, if able, please pm
<sanjoy> yap bt my space is running low
<dness> i still don't understand how lockd is running as a process
<lef10> hello
<lef10> =)
<theoctagon> owner: /dev/sda1 should be hd(0,0) in grub language
<sanjoy> same command??
<ZykoticK9> A-R-R, amd64 is for intel64 as well as amd ;)
<ActionParsnip> justin_: copy that BIG command to terminal, it will generate a URL, paste it here
<owner> theoctagon what should I put in and where?
<Kyle__> A-R-R: the 64bit will probably work.
<lef10> who speak french please ?
<A-R-R> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<justin_> ok doing now
<theoctagon> owner: try the one I posted - it is dev/sda1, too hd(0,1)
<trism> sanjoy: sudo apt-get install gnuplot-x11;
<owner> theoctagon where did you post that?
<theoctagon> owner: but I don't know what the --set does exactly
<theoctagon> owner: http://pastie.org/1054114
<lef10> pleeaase I want Help ... I am French
<avis> is pyamazon going to be released to ubuntu repo in the future ?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | lef10
<ubottu> lef10: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theoctagon> owner: seems to be some kind of id for whatever :/
<owner> theoctagon ok so what should one for XP look like
<lef10> I understand english a little
<theoctagon> owner: just alike
<sanjoy> i just used  sudo apt-get install gnuplot
<schlaftier> lef10: Just ask your question then.
<trism> sanjoy: yeah, that's fine too
<justin_> k now cant paist in turminal this is makin me mad
<theoctagon> owner: but I don
<trism> sanjoy: installs the same packages
<sanjoy> okey ^_^
<lef10> :o thank's <3
<ActionParsnip> justin_: right click the terminal then click paste, chillout dude
<theoctagon> owner: but I do not know how to get the --fs-uid part right for you
<Mubuntu> hi guys, I'm a newbie and first time on this chat. hope to get some help with my booting situation.
<theoctagon> owner: give it a try without it maybe?
<owner> theoctagon what is the --fs-uid
<bandeira> is it possible to channge my ubuntu language wo uninstalling?
<ActionParsnip> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip> bah
<owner> without --fs-uuid --set 1dcbdc400626b607
<Stephan__> sick, now i'm an ueber-dork :)
<theoctagon> owner: I assume it is the uuid of the windows disk/file system but I don't really know - anyone else maybe?
<theoctagon> owner: yepp
<owner> ok I'll delete that
<owner> I'll reboot and give it a try
<theoctagon> owner: it can't get worse than no entry :P
<owner> I could find my disk's uuid
<owner> I think it's stamped on it
<mahioo> ActionParsnip, i'm sorry i quit the chat now perhaps i will be back ..
<Scunizi> I'm having issues with my network card coming up in a timely fashion.. This is on a desktop hard wired to router.  Looks like it comes up then disconnects then comes up again.. I"m also using wicd to make it easier to set a static IP address. http://pastebin.com/g0ZJDK5y
<Dr_Willis> You can set teh uuid on a filesystem with the tune2fs command
<justin_> how do u make the virticle lines on the key board im just going to put it in manuely into turminal
<theoctagon> owner: that might be an option
<bp0> is there any thing that will put the time and weather on the password screen?
<Dr_Willis> justin_:  you mean the | | |  character?
<justin_> yea that on
<Scunizi> justin_: above the enter key.. shift \
<Dr_Willis> justin_:  its a key here :)
<justin_> k thanks
<Mubuntu> Can somebody help with grub install? I lost the ubuntu boot option after installing windows.
<Scunizi> !grub2 > Mubuntu
<ubottu> Mubuntu, please see my private message
<owner> I'm installing quickbooks pro 2009 right now though so it will have to wait
<theoctagon> owner: what's quickbook pro?
<Scunizi> theoctagon: windows based financial tracking package for businesses
<owner> theoctagon an accountant's program
<owner> for taxes
<cablop> mmm i think a 6GB swap for a 2GB computer is mmm exaggerated? am i right?
<bleything> so I've tried to add a user to a group both by using usermod -Ga <group> <user>, and by editing /etc/group by hand, and in both cases the user is not a member of the group when I log back in... am I missing something?
<theoctagon> owner: ah - ok  - learned sth. again :)
<fablinix> cablop: 3 gb should probably suffice
<ActionParsnip> cablop: my / is 3Gb used.
<cablop> mmm i just want to be able to hibernate with ease... but i think i exaggerated by mistake
<Scunizi> !pm > Mubuntu - sorry can't help any further.. someone else may pick it up
<ubottu> Mubuntu, please see my private message
<BlT> bleything:  sudo usermod -G "newgroup" "user" didn't work?
<jongleur> good evening.
<bleything> BlT: that's what I said, yeah.
<BlT> bleything: you also said -Ga, try it without the -a
<justin_> no such file or directory im trying to send empty file
<justin_> ???
<bleything> BlT: without the a it will wipe out my existing group memberships
<BlT> bleything: I just verified here that the -G option works
<Mubuntu> What do I do with this message? >>  root@ubuntu:~# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda9
<Mubuntu>  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<Mubuntu>  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<Mubuntu>  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<BlT> bleything: on a test group.
<FloodBot3> Mubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlT> bleything: not on a full member group. don't want to break anything
<ManDay> Is there a way to find all packages which are installed on a system but are only installed for being recommented or suggested by another package (and have not explicitly been selected for installation) or is the information about the reason WHY a package has been installed discarded after install and no way to determine it a posterior?
<jongleur> I installed ubuntu 10.04 at this Eee 1101HA seashell today from scratch and run into a problem I don't have a solution at current: Most processes are at waiting channel poll_schedule_timeout. Any ideas?
<justin_> action what was it soposed to do
<racethesunlive> Mubuntu: its saying you should install it on /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda9
<justin_> or what did u need off what it gave me
<bleything> BlT: according to the manpage, if you use -G, it will remove you from any group that you don't list
<Mubuntu> Sorry, Floodbot3. I am first time here and don't know what you meant. Please explain. I did not mean to "flood".
<bleything> BlT: regardless, though, it still didnt' work.
<BlT> bleything: odd.
<ManDay> Why can I not scroll a centimeter in xpdf on the most simple documents whithout the mouse pointer turning into a sandclock and it taking at least 2 seconds for the document to scroll?!?
<ManDay> (it NOT Continous mode!!=
<ManDay> )
<bleything> BlT: the annoying thing is that I can see my user in /etc/group for the correct group, it just doesn't appear to have taken.
<theoctagon> ManDay: give a try to "okular" :)
<BlT> bleything:  does "id" when typed show it as correct?
<theoctagon> bleything: what does the groups command say for that user?
<ManDay> theoctagon: what?
<theoctagon> ManDay: an alternative to xpdf - a lot better
<justin_> ok so i finaly put that comand into the terminal what did u guys need to know
<bleything> BlT, theoctagon: well, I rebooted the server and now I'm in the group I wanted...
<ManDay> theoctagon: ok thanks, i hope its not bloated like evince?!
<bleything> BlT: but, like I said, using -G without -a did remove me from all my other groups.
<ManDay> and offers configuration!?
<theoctagon> bleything: that doesn't make sense
<bleything> theoctagon: I know.
<BlT> bleything: odd. and I did use the -G option and my user wasn't removed from any groups it belonged to. so maybe the man page is out of date
<theoctagon> ManDay: it depends on what you want to configure
<bleything> BlT: I don't think so.  that's the way usermod has always worked... and that's how it just worked for me.
<BlT> bleything: hmm yeah, idk
<bleything> and of course now I can't sudo.
<bleything> BlT: so yeah, don't use -G without -a.
<ManDay> theoctagon: it sounds kinda bloated from its description - is really an alternative to xpdf?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I just did a md5sum on my 'shipit' cd i got from ubuntu. and it dosent seem to match the md5sum at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes    Could i be doing somthing wrong. or is their site wrong?
<ManDay> theoctagon: lol it requires KDE - no way
<theoctagon> ManDay: your call :)
<ManDay> Why can I not scroll a centimeter in xpdf on the most simple documents whithout the mouse pointer turning into a sandclock and it taking at least 2 seconds for the document to scroll?!?
<BlT> bleything: I'm reading the manpage now, and I don't see where it says -G removes you from any groups.
<brennen> ManDay - maybe you're asking it too often.
<Mubuntu> Is this the right place for me to come and chat with Ubuntu users who are helpful enough to chat a bit? I get people giving a one-liner and when I responded, they seem to just ignore.
<erUSUL> !ot | Mubuntu
<ubottu> Mubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bleything> BlT: https://gist.github.com/349ea3acfbcc59bfc643 lines 5 and 6
<thune3> Dr_Willis: does a search on the calculated md5sum return anything?
<BlT> bleything: man 8 usermod states: A list of supplementary groups which the user is also a member of.
<yessir_turan> Hi.. is it possible to have a one-time password for ubuntu login..
<yessir_turan> e.g. i want to generate a noe time password.. email it to myself.. check it up on my cellphone.. and login using that..
<Mubuntu> I am asking about reinstalling grub2. Was that not relevant here?
<bleything> BlT: 10.04?
<BlT> bleything: yup
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: sound pretty paranoid
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  checking other places for the md5sums now..
<sanjoy> i just install a soft bt cant find it in application
<bleything> BlT: server?
<BlT> bleything:  naw, desktop. I get what your saying, and it makes sense... just not happening here for me or the 2 test users I created
<yessir_turan> theoctagon: :P
<Mubuntu> Being first time on this chat, I would appreciate some help on how to use this chat and of course, I came here to get help for Ubuntu as a newbie.
<justin_> any ideas what was needed out of my terminal
<jongleur> did anybody read my question? or am i ignored here? (no, I'm not angry in any kind - sorry for asking, but there was no response yet)
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: you could write a script that uses mcookie and sets this as password and set the script as login shell - but then you are stuck in a endless loop
<BlT> bleything: imho, the -G and removing u from other non listed groups is dumb.
<theoctagon> :)
<gionnico> anyone knows this song? i played with organ :) have fun http://www.forzazzurri.mine.nu/data/uploaded/unksng_organ.mp3
<bleything> BlT: yeah, I agree.  but it doesn't change the fact that it does, and I have now shot myself in the foot :)  but that's alright.
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: find a way to break that loop and you're good to go :P
<fablinix> Mubuntu: did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 ?
<racethesunlive> Mubuntu: i would help you I'm just too busy for an in depth Q&A at the moment
<BlT> bleything: I never really use usermod anyway.  I hand edit most everything =)
<BlT> bleything: =)
<wizard_> can someone please help me with a VBS script I get the error message does not support oIE navigate2
<bleything> BlT: yeah, I do too... but that wasn't working.  apparently I needed to reboot, which is super lame.  I wonder if that's a server thing, or something messed up on my box
<sanjoy> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<sanjoy>  what does it mean??
<wizard_> script is as follows
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: woul be an advanced version of /bin/passwd as login shell :P
<BlT> bleything: hmm, that's a good question. have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<bleything> BlT: nope, didn't know that existed.  I'll go over there now.  thanks!
<BlT> bleything: anytime =)
<wizard_> Set oWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:\\.\root\cimv2")
<wizard_> Set cItems = oWMIService.ExecQuery ("Select * From Win32_DisplayConfiguration")
<wizard_> For Each oItem in cItems
<wizard_> iHoriz = oItem.PelsWidth
<wizard_> iVert = oItem.PelsHeight
<FloodBot3> wizard_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizard_> Next
<BlT> !paste | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: you could delay the effect of your mcooky login skript to multiple logins - than you only have a race condition :P
<FabParma> how to build a compact version of Ubuntu? I'd like to create a cd with only the minimal Gnome w/o any kind of apps, the only that I'd insert are the configuration one (network, video etc)
<Jordan_U> wizard_: This is #ubuntu, I think you want ##windows.
<yessir_turan> theoctagon: :) Nice..  I think I got an idea.. It follows:
<karlo> is there any list of (sudo apt-get install) programs ?
<Jordan_U> !remaster | FabParma
<ubottu> FabParma: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<BlT> karlo: the software center has a huge list
<karlo> ty
<BlT> karlo: from the cli you can use "sudo apt-cache search "keywords" =)
<Dr_Willis> thune3: even weirder. torrent client verified it as being ok.. but the md5sums are not matching from /dev/cdrom or from the iso file. with what i see on 2 different ubuntu sites.
<karlo> ok
<FabParma> ubottu: the that tool can I mahe an installable version or only live?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Try googling the md5sum, since they're unique if your CD is intact there will surely be a match :)
<yessir_turan> theoctagon: I create a binary.. that acts as my shell.. check if I'm connected to an X session, if so, spawn bash.
<shingalated> can anyone recommend a good CLI application to put mp3s into folders by artist according to ID3 tag info?
<thune3> Dr_Willis: i can only think that the shipit cd has some extra zero padding at the end, causing the mismatch.
<BlT> shingalated: perl?
<yessir_turan> if not, send an email to me with mcookie generated password and waits for it.. and lets me login and spawns bash.. otherwise does it again.. how does that sound.. ?
<yessir_turan> theoctagon: flaws..?
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  yea.  may of been when i dd'd it..  the other iso's i downloaded to match.
<Jordan_U> yessir_turan: Insecure.
<shingalated> @BlT I should add easy as well...
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  well i will red5sum the torrent one now. :)
<justin_> any one good with skype?
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: I don't get the "check if connected to x session"
<yessir_turan> Jordan_U: How.. please explain.. ?
<BlT> shingalated: =), yea I don't know of any. google might help, ubuntu forums?
<Neurotiquette> Anyone successfully installed dropbox on ubuntu? The download freezes at 20, 21, or 22% for me every single damned time. No error message... just no progress. I close the app, restart... it progresses to 20% and the same thing.
<yessir_turan> theoctagon: Neither do I :P. Was hoping there might be something to it.. Let me look/cook something up..
<FoolsRun> I have a ridiculous question: Is it possible to export in some visual way the Ubuntu Applicaions/Places/System menu?  I'm setting up an LTSP server and the client wants to see "all the programs"
<BlT> Neurotiquette:  installing dropbox now.
<vake> Hey, I just installed ubuntu, is there anything I should do now? I already went through all the system options...
<theoctagon> Has anyone got google earth up and running on ubuntu lucid 64bit? not the one from the repo?
<theoctagon> it segfaults every time
<theoctagon> and the repo version doesn't read $http_proxy in my case
<BlT> Neurotiquette: ok dropbox installation is running... past 23% so far
<justin_> vake congrats one the download and welcome
<BlT> Neurotiquette: 38%
<vake> thanks, so should i do/install anyhting now?
<BlT> Neurotiquette: past 70%
<Neurotiquette> BlT: What the hell am I doing differently? LOL. I'm running latest stable release of ubuntu. I installed it via aptitude install nautilus-dropbox
<Jordan_U> yessir_turan: To do this right you'll need to hook into PAM, and it won't be easy. Messing with basic security, especially when you're not a security or programming expert, is a recipe for disaster.
<justin_> look through the ubuntu software center
<Neurotiquette> BlT: Is it my router? DO I need to open some obscure port?
<justin_> im sure you will find stuff to try out
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: but also fun :)
<BlT> Neurotiquette: ah... I downloaded it from thier site, then ran it from within gnome by double-clicking
<fablinix> vake: installing ubuntu-restricted-extras is a must for me, you can find it in the software center
<yessir_turan> Jordan_U: I'm up against script kiddies..
<karlo> is there any command in terminal as tree on windows (cmd) ?
<ayyala> i have a question regarding Compiz
<yessir_turan> The best they can do is use a keylogger...
<yessir_turan> karlo: tree is on linux too....
<cheapie> Ayyala: what's your question?
<a_bug> hi guys, I have a Western digital 1 tb hard disk with 32 mb cache. But hdparm -i /dev/sda1 is showing BufSize as 0kb instead of 32MB
<Neurotiquette> BlT: OK, so you haven't run the package just yet?
<a_bug> is there a way to set the buffer size ?
<justin_> vake pidgen if u like messengers
<kull> yessir_turan: how do you know it's script kiddies and not somone with actual knowledge?  How can you say its just some random hacker with access to scripts and tutorials as opposed to a real cracker?
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: well another idea - you could write a program that generates a mcookie and mails it and then waits forever for input
<BlT> Neurotiquette: yes. I'm done. logged into dropbox, have shortcuts on my desktop...
<vake> fablinix a lot of stuff in there, ill look through it
<vake> justin_ i already have pidgin :)
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: than use this as shell
<BlT> Neurotiquette: have you tried just downloading the *.dep package from dropbx.com/downloading
<BlT> *.deb
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: you just have to handle the case that the new shell knows that the mcookie has already been sent
<yessir_turan> kull: Its my friends :P
<Neurotiquette> BlT: Yeah... I'm trying running the package and a "reinstall" again. The problem begins with their bs proprietary download stuff.
<FoolsRun> Anyone know if you can somehow export a list of the Ubuntu Applications/Places/System menu to a file for review?
<yessir_turan> kull: Always on the lookout to get into my computer...
<justin_> vake vuze, digicam,vlc medea player
<BlT> Neurotiquette: yea, that seemed to run just fine for me. Maybe a fast reboot or relogon to gnome?
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: therefor you could use a file to remember if cookie is sent or not if sent prompt for input else send new cookie
<justin_> open shoot if u like making movies
<Jordan_U> !clone | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Neurotiquette> BlT: Going to just try the reinstall, then email support I guess. You gave me some good feedback though, since I know it's worked for at least one other person running the same OS ;-) hehe
<Neurotiquette> BlT: Thanks.
<BlT> Neurotiquette: =) np man. Good luck
<falafell> is there any way to realy play windows games on ubuntu? except for wine wich just runs bad and low fps and all trouble...
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: how does that sound?
<racethesunlive> falafell: wine does alright if you have the nvidia drivers installed
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: close, but I just need what's in the menu. I have a client who wants to see, on a printed piece of paper, what items are in the menu. It's a weird request, I know.
<falafell> racethesunlive, i have.. but still the fps is nowhere near of that in win
<yessir_turan> theoctagon: its sounds good... but I don't understand one thing.. How do I actually spawn that mcookie shell without using my password.. ?
<falafell> i still have to duelboot now i wish to get rid of it completely
<theoctagon> FoolsRun: screenshots and gimp?
<tux_> hi @ all
<yessir_turan> I want to have a main password.. that protects my X
<FoolsRun> theoctagon: ugh. Yeah.
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: this is what your selfmade shell has to handle
<vake> I have a problem running code::blocks. When I enter codeblocks in the terminal after installing it from the software center it say this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/411078
<marks256> i'm trying to change dhcpd's log file. i need to add local7.* /var/loc/dhcpd.log to syslog.conf, but i can't find it. apparently i need to use rsyslog. I have no idea how to use it, as it's a diffy format
<yessir_turan> theoctagon: I give up :P
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: why?
<yessir_turan> I'm killing my friends.. that seems easiest...
<yessir_turan> :P
<yessir_turan> Because I cannot let my X unprotected..
<asparagui> hallo
<yessir_turan> And I cannot find a way of not using the master password for ssh login, and using it only for X
<asparagui> i hosed my partition table
<asparagui> is there a lazy way to restore it?
<fablinix> vake: first; if you haven't enable the pidgin plugin join/part hiding, do that and you wont see all the joins and leaves in this channel (can be quite annoying), second; did you install C::B through software center?
<Jordan_U> asparagui: testdisk
<karlo> is there any ftp ubuntu main page ?
<justin_> so an ideas why i can not play flash games?
<BlT> karlo: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com
<FabParma> ubottu:  sorry, a thing that i cant understand.. once made the Ubuntu remix, it is a live install right?  how can i install it on the hard disk to obtain a normal installation?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vake> im using irssi, at first i downloaded it from their website and installed it manually. This gave the same error. Then i unstalled it through the software center and reinstalled it through the software center. fablinix
<racethesunlive> justin_: maybe try using a different browser?
<karlo> <justin_> did you install flash player
<yessir_turan> FabParma: there is option in that..
<yessir_turan> FabParma: Its like both..
<thune3> marks256: i *think* rsyslog uses /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf or /usr/share/rsyslog/50-default.conf (i'm not sure which!), but it has syslog like syntax.
<justin_> all the ones i can yes
<justin_> flash 10 isnt available for 10.4 yet
<theoctagon> yessir_turan: you won't get that without sticking to pam
<kull> vake: always install software using the software center, unless you _need_ more uptodate and not broken packages.  Ubuntu leaves many packages broken until their next release, unlike rolling release distros.
<kull> justin_: to get flash, visit the adobe site and download it.  Not hard, but you'll have to download an old version if you use 64bit.
<justin_> ok kull ill try it right now
<theoctagon> kull: 10.1 is working
<theoctagon> kull: but you also got to do all this wrapper stuff
<thune3> justin_: go through repos
<justin_> how do i know what one to instull
<justin_> repos?
<kull> theoctagon: adobe did NOT release a new flash version because it has some MAJOR security flaws.  If you have 64bit flash, you MUST use an older version or suffer from security holes.
<theoctagon> kull: or wrap the 32 bit version
<kull> justin_: on the adobe site just download the .deb or ubuntu package
<vake> fablinix, kull, so what do i have to do now? I did google the problem, but didnt find an answer i understand, or that worked.
<FabParma> yessir_turan: so, at the boot time i choose if i want to start a regular installation on the hard drive or if i want use it as live distro?
<kull> theoctagon: yes, but that's also buggy.
<theoctagon> kull: sad but true
<yessir_turan> FabParma: Yes.
<FabParma> yessir_turan: great
<kull> vake: im not sure wehat your problem is, exactly.
<akoimeexx> Hey all, I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an HP machine, but I'm having issues. I can run a LiveCD with acpi=off, but can't boot up. What file do I need to add acpi=off to to get the installation to boot?
<theoctagon> anyone got 10.10 alpha 2 running with btrfs?
<justin_> wrong architecture i386
<FabParma> yessir_turan: fantastic. s a  as looing for
<thune3> kull: is there anything justin said to indicate he needs version from repos?
<kull> akoimeexx: you need to set the BIOS to boot from cd-rom first, then you need to have enough RAM.
<thune3> kull: from adobe i mean
<theoctagon> booting into the live cd and installing btrfs-tools works but it doesn't boot after installation
<akoimeexx> kull: The LiveCD runs fine.
<kull> thune3: why WOUNT you want the official version?  I would ALWAYS get flash from Adobe.
<fablinix> vake: have you tried http://forums.codeblocks.org/index.php/topic,12662.msg86195.html#msg86195 ?
<yessir_turan> FabParma: Good luck!
<akoimeexx> kull: Ran the installation, just having issues with booting from HDD now.
<kull> theoctagon: btrfs is still very premature.  I know its in 1.0, but ist still buggy.  I suggest ext4.
<justin_> i just tried the deb file  says its the wrong architecture
<FabParma> yessir_turan: just the last question. while i remix, can i prepare an unattended install with LiveCDCustomization?
<kull> akoimeexx: what is the problem?  You need to be very specific, otherwise I can't guess you problem.
<theoctagon> kull: I'm just playing with it in a vbox
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<kull> justin_: did you try the 64bit or the 32 bit?  You need the correct one.
<justin_> there was no choice
<akoimeexx> I can run Ubuntu as long as I specify the boot flag acpi=off.
<kull> justin_: then you dont use Ubuntu.
<justin_> in 64 or 34
<akoimeexx> With the LiveCD, it gets added automatically when I select it from the bootloader.
<justin_> im talkin about on the adobe site there was no option
<kull> justin_: type FULL senteces in ONE line.  Preface it with the name of the persion you;re talking to, otherwise we wont see it.
<akoimeexx> Where do I add it in my HDD installation?
<justin_> my ubuntu is 64
<yessir_turan> FabParma: I haven't remixed a lot.. I just saw my friend using one..
<yessir_turan> FabParma: sorry.. but I just know only this much..
<marks256> thune3, thanks. i'll look into that
<kull> justin_: if you cant download the one off of the adobe site, and it says wrong archetecture, then I have to ask, are you using 64bit or 32 bit?  You need to be SPECIFIC or we cant help.
<yessir_turan> FabParma: But I guess it must be possible...
<justin_> kull: sorry will try to get into that habit
<akoimeexx> kull: I would have thought changing grub.cfg in /boot/grub, around line 70 or so... but that hasn't been working.
<justin_> kull: im using 64 bitt
<Jordan_U> akoimeexx: /etc/default/grub, or if you can't boot at all without it then hold shift during boot, press 'e' to edit the first menu entry, then ctrl+X to boot the modified entry (then edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub when you're booted to make it permanent)
<kull> justin_: then you need to install the 32bit wrapper.  Google: Ubuntu 64bit flash plugin wrapper.
<akoimeexx> Thanks Jordan_U.
<FabParma> yessir_turan: than you anyway, you are benn very ind
<Jordan_U> akoimeexx: You're welcome
<FabParma> ind
<fablinix> justin_: just install ubuntu-restricted-extra from the software center, it includes flash along with other things you usually need
<kull> akoimeexx: if you edited grub, did you update grub?  If you didnt update grub, it wont work.  sudo update-grub2
<erUSUL> kull: justin_ if you do « sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree » all is set up for you automatically ( ndiswrapper the 32 bit plugin everything )
<vake> ok, I tried to add "deb http://apt.wxwidgets.org/  lucid-wx main" to the sources list, but after updating it says: W: GPG error (...) NO_PUBKEY [numbers]
<justin_> fablinix; i just did it didnt help
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | vake
<ubottu> vake: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<tucemiux> vake, apparently you need to import their key
<kull> justin_: restart the browser to make sure changes take effect.  Also, if you dont have the restricted extras package, you wont even be able to play mp3s.
<fablinix> vake: the next step probably fixes that
<yessir_turan> FabParma: :) Good luck again.!
<akoimeexx> Going to give it a shot, let'cha guys know when I get back.
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: I can help you with btrfs, but I'm waiting for you to join #ubuntu+1.
<metalgeek> Hello again, I'm back it worked, few, Thanks to one and all for the help
<justin_> all: will curent instulls of flash show up under soft ware center or ware would i need to go?
<fablinix> justin_: I had to run this script on one of my computers: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<justin_> fablinix: ill try it if this next thing does not work
<fablinix> justin_: ok, flash can be a pain in the ... sometimes in linux :(
<justin_> fab: i am finding that out fast
<blut> fablinix: flash/java is the worst thing on the net
<fablinix> blut: agreed
<_jesse_> hey all, my netbook likes to randomly crash (just completely shuts off w/o warning) this usually coincides with me pressing a button on the keyboard, where could I start looking to debug this?
<_jesse_> nothing suspicious is in /var/logs/syslog
<racethesunlive> _jesse_: 'sudo sensors' showing normal temps?
<justin_> whats the easyest way to check what version of ubuntu i have?
<racethesunlive> justin_: system -> about ubuntu
<freaklyweirdo> i'm using the nvidia recommed drive for ubuntu 10.04.. while i'm playing it works fine.. but when i run some video, the colours are completely strange.. i use to play them by the default media player.
<_jesse_> racethesunlive: yeah 58 degrees, it's never when I'm doing anything intensive, but it's always when I'm in the middle of typing
<justin_> where does it say what bit i am using
<BigMao> Hey there, when I open "emacs -nw" in a GNU screen session and then quit, the previous commands in my terminal are wiped out, as if I had typed in "reset".  I don't see this behavior if I'm not in GNU screen .. has anyone else seen this problem before?
<FabParma> yessir_turan: sorry if I haven't then you, but i had keyboard problems. i changed it ;)
<io> Hi. I am using "grep file1 file2", is there any way to then simply list anything present in file1 that is not present in file2, without having to scan through each line?
<justin_> would that be the gcc ? 4.4.3(x86_64-linux-gnu)
<freaklyweirdo> i used a non-standard nvidia driver.. but games were totally screwed up.
<qwertz> irc.rizon.net
<fablinix> justin_: right under the title, "You are using Ubuntu XX.XX"
 * noisewaterphd1 is away: Gone away for now
<erUSUL> io: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/036
<justin_> fab: sysinfo does not just come right up on it i had to click on system
<fablinix> justin_: you could also run lsb_release -a in a terminal
 * noisewaterphd1 is back.
<spaceninja> where do I change my keyring password?
<spaceninja> I'm trying to add a msn account for empathy
<io> erUSUL: Thank you.
<erUSUL> io: thnaks go to the people in #bash that mantain the wiki  ;P
<metalgeek> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu to a brand new disc, i have my old copy of /home on the old disc on its own partition. How do i get all the data from oldhome to newhome?
<io> erUSUL: A bit confusing for what I want, but it will work.
<justin_> wow still didnt show what bitt i have  but im sure it was 64
<justin_> i give up for now on this flash thing
<fablinix> justin_: oh you are after that, run uname -a
<metalgeek> Such as themes etc....
<erUSUL> io: :) there is a way using grep maybe that is more clearer for you ?
<coz_> justin_,  6 bit?
<MatBoy> ouch, fireworks under ubuntu seems difficult these days
<asparagui> sorry, um, lazy way to restore partition table?
<theoctagon> is there a way to mute the join/quit messages in kvirc?
<tensorpudding> uname -m will show what architecture you are using
<tensorpudding> asparagui: restore from what?
<erUSUL> theoctagon: should be; all decent irc clinets have a way to do that. in #kubuntu should know
<metalgeek> is there a way to mute the join/quit messages in kvirc? Same foe Xchat?
<justin_> that one showed it FAB:
<justin_> it is 64bitt
<justin_> but any one here have skype problems
<io> erUSUL: Possibly. Basically my host installs packages before handing over the server to their customer, I need to uninstall those packages so I'm comparing a package list from this server, to a package list on a clean install from the Ubuntu website.
<asparagui> my computer isn't booting because the ext4 partition table is gone
<fablinix> justin_: try the script I linked before, just save it somewhere and run it, it should do everything for you, if that doesn't work then I don't know
<io> erUSUL: If there is an easier way, please tell me. :-)
<asparagui> i can't see any partitions in fdisk
<tensorpudding> asparagui: did you back up your partition table?
<justin_> fab: the one that had a screen shot on the webpage
<erUSUL> io: well you can just copy the commands given there; you do not have to understan them as long as they work :)
<vake> Now when i run code::blocks it says http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/411108
<asparagui> tensorpudding: apparently, no
<tensorpudding> asparagui: what command are you using to with fdisk?
<alkisg> When fully `stress`ing my laptop, `sensors` reports "temp1:  +99.0°C". Is that a normal value?
<alkisg> (I'm asking because I was experiencing crashes, I cleaned the vents and I now am in the process of trying to see if that helped)
<asparagui> fdisk /dev/sda
<fablinix> justin_: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/flash-player/native-64bit-flash-installer.sh and after you've downloaded it, right click » properties » permissions » tick allow executing file as program, and then double click the file
<tensorpudding> asparagui: if the partition table was truly deleted, your only option is to use fdisk to try and repartition it the way it was by memory, and hope that you get it right
<Lee_> alkisg - Depends on what...  CPU can be in that range.
<theoctagon> alkisg: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone  - which one is 99° C ?
<asparagui> whee
<asparagui> you think could use dd to clone it and mount it on another system?
<erUSUL> io: « grep -vxF -f file1 file2 » is what you want isn't it ? that will print ( afaics ) lines in file2 that are not in file1
<thune3> metalgeek: the old home used the same ubuntu as the new install? it there anything you don't want in the old home, or need to keep in the new home?
<tensorpudding> asparagui: dd to clone what?
<tensorpudding> the partitions?
<alkisg> lee_, theoctagon: It only has one sensor, /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Lee_> asparagui - Wait...  Linux App Finder has a partition recover program listed.  It may not work, but it is worth a try.
<asparagui> the drive/data
<asparagui> lee: cool good idea
<metalgeek> thune3, Yes, yes, no
<theoctagon> 99°C seems to be hot unless it is the core cpu sensor
<io> erUSUL: The tab spaces are different in each file, is there a way to ignore tab spaces?
<asparagui> i'll try gpart maybe
<tensorpudding> It might not be a bad idea to keep backups of your mbr+partition table
<theoctagon> io: there is a wayto tell vi to replace tabs with spaces on save
<tensorpudding> really easy too
<hylian> is there a way to make a synaptic package portable for a non internet machine?
<metalgeek> thune3, I have some stuff on oldhome i dont really want, but i have vids,photo,etc that i do
<Hilikus> when i try to restart sshd i get this
<Hilikus> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.215" (uid=1000 pid=4873 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<brennen> theoctagon - if you're using vim, you can do :retab
<Hilikus> any idea why?
<erUSUL> io: no that i know of. but maybe you can sed the files to make them more similar ? transforms all consecutive blanks to a single tab? or something like that
<tensorpudding> hylian: What do you mean by portable?
<brennen> theoctagon - er, sorry, misread that as a question.
<hylian> i want to take wine and install it to a machine with no internet access, so i want to take wine from this machine with net, to that machine
<theoctagon> brennen: no prob :)
<syassami> exit
<vake> when I run code::blocks it now says: http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/411108
<justin_> feb: ok did that i have a few extra steps in there for some reason but got it done
<tensorpudding> hylian: you can fetch the .deb package for wine, and put it on a portable medium, then take that medium to the net-less machine and run it.
<fablinix> justin_: still not working?
<justin_> fab im restarting ff
<io> erUSUL: What would the command be for that?
<racethesunlive> tensorpudding: would he still have to worry about dependancies then?
<tensorpudding> It might not work though, if the wine package has dependencies.
<novastars> hey guys, when i want to use anything media that plays on my computer after using flash in a webbrowser i cannot, wahts going on?
<hylian> tensorpudding where would synaptic put the file?
<thune3> metalgeek would copying over the old home dir and replacing your newhome work?
<venik> Is there anything wrong with this command?  Why doesn't the -v option seem to work?  cp -ruv /home/udi/* /media/500-gb-disk/home-64/udi
<tensorpudding> hylian: the package should be in /var/cache/apt/archive
<hylian> tensorpudding thank you! so i should already have it fetched since i installed wine to this machine, right?
<tensorpudding> By the way, this will totally not work if the two machines are running different versions of Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> or different architectures for that matter
<tensorpudding> hylian: yes
<tensorpudding> Unless you purged your package cache recently it will be there
<hylian> tensorpudding, thank you!
<erUSUL> io: try this  « sed "s/[[:blank:]]\+/\\t/g" file > newfile » would help to see an example line of the file
<hylian> bye bye
<justin_> fab: sadly it didnt work
<nkei0> anyone want to give me a hand?  I have a zonet wireles usb adapter, ubuntu recognizes it and whatnot (it shows as a ralink) however, i can't connect to a secure network, unsecure works just fine.
<fablinix> justin_: aw :( I don't know then, that script fixed my issues
<justin_> i did find something in the forums but i didnt really understand it ill see if i can find it again
<io> erUSUL: That worked. The file is the output of "dpkg --get-selections".
<j800r>  guys, can someone tell me why Ubuntu x64 doesn't recognise all of my RAM? I have just over 4GB DDR3 and Ubuntu shows me as only having 3.9 :s
<aeon-ltd> j800r: how much is just over 4gb?
<j800r> well obviously due to Ubuntu not showing the correct RAM amount I can't say without rebooting into bios
<tensorpudding> Does Ubuntu show 3868 MB?
<j800r> nop
<j800r> 3.9GiB
<milen8204> hello, anyone knows a program wich converts .ogg files to .mp3 files ?
<theoctagon> j800r: free -m ?
<aeon-ltd> j800r: because 4096 is still 4gb
<j800r> ah, 3964
<j800r> that's how much it's showing
<theoctagon> my 8G total in Mem:          7905
<vake> clear
<vake> ops
<fablinix> Milligan: search for sound converter in software center
<j800r> why does it do that though :s it showed/allocated the full amount in Win 7
<fablinix> Milligan: oops, wrong lol
<ta_> hello, is there an application similar to time machine for mac on ubuntu?
<fablinix> milen8204: search for sound converter in software center
<tensorpudding> I believe that 3964 MB will be bigger than 4000 MiB
<Milligan> no probs
<phaedra> ta_, yes there is. hold on and i'll get you a link
<vake> Ill repeat my problem: when I run code::blocks it now says: http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/411108
<ta_> phaedra, thanks
<justin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591&highlight=ubuntu+flash+games
<j800r> erm, ok. confusing, but guess i'll just accept it. i just wanted to make sure i weren't on x64 for nothing
<justin_> going to try that
<karlo> how to uninstall in terminal with command like "sudo apt-get install something" ?
<milen8204> i have been serchig for hours but din't find enithing
<tensorpudding> actually, 3964 MB is about 4.16 GiB
<noisewaterphd1> sudo apt-get remove something
<j800r> karlo, sudo apt-get remove "application-name"
<karlo> ty
<tensorpudding> or is GiB the one that is actually binary?
<phaedra> ta_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<theoctagon> ta_: timevault and flyback are similar
<j800r> and sudo apt-get autoremove to remove obsolete packages
<tensorpudding> Stupid prefixes
<theoctagon> ta_: timevault is slightly maintained I think
<Lin> can I use ubuntu server instaler to configure LVM mirroring (instead raid)?
<ikonia> Lin: you can, but I'd advise you to use linux software mirroring to mirror the raw devices, then use lvm on the mirroroed disks
<axisys> i just installed a 4GB pc2-6400 ddr2 sodimm 200 pin mem in my hp 6730b laptop running ubuntu .. but it does not recognize it.. any idea why ?
<ikonia> Lin: that's a personal stance as you are doing it at the block level, rather than the logical volume level
<Lin> that is what i normally do. Any problem in use LVM only?
<geirha> tensorpudding: GiB is 2^30 bytes, GB is 10^9 bytes
<io> I have a file containing one word per line, how can I convert this so they are on one line seperated by one space?
<ikonia> Lin: no problem, it's just slightly different technique,
<phaedra> ta_, np
<axisys> according to hp website KT294UT is compatible to my hp 6730b laptop
<ta_> is there an app that you may recommend to make backups of all my files and keep two hdds synchronized?
<aeon-ltd> ta_: raid1 ?
<theoctagon> ta_: unison
<Mad_Pierrot> I am getting a warning message that i have low disk space, but I have 200 GB free
<_jesse_> io: I'd just write a perl script, but you might be able to do it with sed
<aeon-ltd> Mad_Pierrot: all in one partition?
<justin_> what other browsers could i try beside ff
<Mad_Pierrot> No, I have two partitions.  A media partition mounted at /media/share, and another one at /
<aeon-ltd> Mad_Pierrot: one of those could be low on space
<theoctagon> io: for loop over the file and separate every line by spaces should do
<_jesse_> !browser | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<fablinix> justin_: Opera and Chromium are good
<racethesunlive> justin_: ive been using chromium-browser
<Mad_Pierrot> aeon-ltd: Is there a way I can check if the media partition is being double counted or something?
<_jesse_> yeah chromium should be added to that list for ubottu
<ta_> how can I have an exact copy of a hdd? raid volume?
<aeon-ltd> Mad_Pierrot: why would it be double counted?
<justin_> race: thanks do u play any face book or zanga games i need to see if its just not working on ff
<theoctagon> ta_: exact copy - raid or use dd
<aeon-ltd> ta_: raid1 will mirror the two hdds
<racethesunlive> justin_: i use 32 bit
<justin_> oh darn
<Mad_Pierrot> aeon-ltd: Well, I don't know, but according to disk usage analyzer, my / usage is at 100%, but my media should be on a separate partition
<justin_> all: who here uses 10.4 ubuntu 64bitt?
<theoctagon> justin_: me - and I have the same flash issues :)
<theoctagon> I am using the adobe libflashplayer.so wrapped as 32bit mode
<slinker1> hmm 64 bit kubuntu no flash issues here
<Clayg> For some reason the applications that are currently running aren't creating "ta bs" on the bottom of the screen(my gnome is panels are at the bottom), I can access them  by alt-tab but there is no way to just click the tab or whatever it is that represents it on the bottom and pull it up that way. Any ideas?
<theoctagon> but not everything is working
<justin_> octagon: i just corectly instulled flash and it still wont work
<theoctagon> e.g. the eurosport.de tour de france liveticker
<theoctagon> doesnt work on firefox
<theoctagon> but it does in google chrome
<cablop> Clayg add a second  applist and see what happens
<theoctagon> justin_: same here :)
<theoctagon> some stuff doesn't work
<Clayg> cablop, im not sure I understand? applist?
<justin_> the: nope it wont i am trying to find out if another browser would work at least id know if its ff or ubuntu
<theoctagon> justin_: try google-chrome
<justin_> the: have u hear it works there?
<owner> ok got this program called verse. It only seems to run in the terminal. I need it to start every time I log in to my account and show up on the desktop somehow
<theoctagon> justin_: sudo aptitude install google-chrome
<Clayg> cablop, how
<justin_> the: thanks
<racethesunlive> justin_: i just got flash to run on my 64 bit machine
<theoctagon> racethesunlive: with "every" flash working?
<cablop> Clayg i think just right click ijn the  task bar and add it as a new element
<io> theoctagon: Hu?
<racethesunlive> justin_: in the software center search for flash, and install the adobe flash plugin for firefox
<io> theoctagon: Huh?
<theoctagon> io: hu what?
<racethesunlive> justin_: just tested youtube and it worked fine
<theoctagon> youtube works fine for me too
<justin_> the: could not find package and i spelled it just like u did lol
<theoctagon> but on eurosport.de there is a tour de france live ticker (tomorrow again)
<theoctagon> that doesn't work with firefox but with google-chrome
<theoctagon> both use the same flash plugin
<Clayg> cablop, dont see an option to add an app list
<Clayg> on the bottom panel i have the desktop icon and the 4 virt desktop icons but that is it
<theoctagon> justin_: enable the multiverse repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<theoctagon> justin_: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<subspider> hi
<milen8204> Hello any one knows a program which converts .ogg files to .mp3 files ?
<theoctagon> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid multiverse
<subspider> i can't read my cd's why??
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: As much as I like vi, it's not something to impose on unsuspecting users :)
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: if you do not master vi - you're lost in linux world :)
<io> I have a file containing one word per line, how can I convert this so they are on one line seperated by one space?
<justin_> the: it did nothin just put a bunch of ~
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: This is Linux for Human beings, not vibots like us. :wq
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: At least point them to vimtutor first so they know what they're getting into.
<theoctagon> justin_: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<theoctagon> better?
<theoctagon> justin_: remove the # in front of all multiverse stuff
<theoctagon> justin_: then "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install google-chrome"
<Jordan_U> justin_: To exit vi press escape then type ":q!" and hit enter.
<akoimeexx> kull: Jordan_U: Thanks guys, got everything operational. :)
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: nobody pointed me to vimtutor 14 years ago :P
<justin_> the:already at oldest chaing when i try to type the gksu
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: That's no reason to repeat the sins of the previous generation :)
<ghoti> How do I change my text console to 80x60?  Also, how do I list the available modes?
<MatBoy> are there still issues with flash and so on on 64 bits ?
<Jordan_U> justin_: You need to exit vi first. To exit vi press escape then type ":q!" and hit enter.
<MatBoy> I have installed 32bits on my t7100... damn stupid me
<Guest88949> anyone know an easy way to convert mk4 files to avi so i can play them on someone else's tele?
<thune3> io: 1000 ways to do that. You could try: cat file | xargs echo > all_on_one_line
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: that's what I like to call learning by burning
<ghoti> Guest88949: lots of ways.  But avi is a container, not a codec.  You need to know what the player supports.
<Guest88949> ghoti, hmm just a basic television dvd player
<Jordan_U> theoctagon: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<ghoti> Guest88949: then it probably supports DivX.  Look for instructions to do that using ffmpeg or mencoder.  The man page for each of them probably includes examples for almost exactly what you want.
<karlo> somebody must put definition and history of linux (and all distros) in terminal ("man linux" or "man ubuntu"...) :D
<justin_> the:well i had gotten it to download the old fation way and it just says missing plug-in
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: I am no friend of making things harder than they are - but I also do not feeding without own effort"
<ghoti> karlo: it would hardly be objective.  :)
<aeon-ltd> ghoti: yeah kinda like cowsay
<ghoti> cowsay is objective!
<ghoti> always!
<Guest88949> ghoti, ty
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: lol @ link
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: ed really is a mess :)
<aeon-ltd> theoctagon: theres always vim/emacs/nano
<theoctagon> aeon-ltd: I am well aware of that
<aeon-ltd> theoctagon: why ed comes as stock (and joe) in most distros with nano just shocks me
<theoctagon> just to complete this - the standart install of vi on ubuntu is far away from "for human beings"
<aeon-ltd> seems so pointless
<digitalfiz> anyone have issues or know of issues where the network icon in the top bar stretches about 5 times wider then it should be and looks all distorted?
<nishttal2> how do i copy first 100000 lines from a file that has 10 mil lines into a new file
<theoctagon> standard
<justin_> any one play warsow??
<theoctagon> nishttal2: head -n 100000 > newfile
<aeon-ltd> theoctagon: why vi and vim are separated is just pointless
<shayaknyc> hi all, can anyone help me with figuring out how to install and configure ident on my ubuntu so I can properly connect to irc? right now i'm at the office and not on my home ubuntu laptop
<theoctagon> aeon-ltd: think it has historic reasons
<aeon-ltd> meh
<theoctagon> aeon-ltd: vim is for freaks - vi for sickos :P
<nishttal2> theoctagon, perfect.. thanks
<sysdoc> since Webmin is no longer suggested for the Ubuntu servers what is ubuntu's replacement if any?
<ghoti> vi
<justin_> all: well im out for now thanks for the good effort in helping im sure i will be back
<theoctagon> nishttal2: u r welcome
<DavidWhite> There is a file that maintains a list of all the users that are on a system, and whether or not that user has shell access. Where is this file located?
<DavidWhite> (this is on a Ubuntu system, of course)
<ghoti> DavidWhite: what about /etc/passwd ?
<theoctagon> DavidWhite: /etc/passwd
<digitalfiz> http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2793/screenshotuz.png
<DavidWhite> ah, perfect. thanks!
<digitalfiz> can someone tell me how to fix that ive rebooted and that didnt fix it
<ghoti> DavidWhite: it's /etc/passwd on every linux and unix system around.  note that passwords are usually not stored in that file.  The method of password storage varies from OS to OS.
<new2ubuntu> Greetings, I'm having a hard time installing gnomenu on 10.03. http://pastebin.com/6R7kmFQS Can ne1 help?
<lokpest> anyone else that has problems installing adblock plus
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: how does find work?
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: man find
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: i don't get along with man pages
<theoctagon> Jordan_U: man man
<theoctagon> Jordan_U:  :)
<io> Is grub-common installed by default?
<DavidWhite> Yeah, I realize passwords aren't in that file. I just needed to know where it was located - couldn't remember! :)
<Jordan_U> io: Yes.
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<ghoti> Is there any way to change a console tty's resolution (i.e. 80x60 vs 80x25) after the system is up and running?
<io> Jordan_U: I did an "apt-get autoremove" and grub-common was uninstalled?
<theoctagon> ghoti: I know no way without rebooting
<Jordan_U> io: Make sure that grub-pc is installed.
<ghoti> DavidWhite: ah ... for the fun of it, get to know the "grep" command.  If you know that SOME file in the /etc/ directory has your user account, you could:  cd /etc; grep -l "david" *
<io> Jordan_U: No, it isn't installed.
<io> Jordan_U: :/
<Jordan_U> io: Install it.
<ghoti> theoctagon: thanks, just wondering if I was missing something obvious.
<hebz0rl> hello how can i remotly backup a hole server? just copy everything from / or is there a better way?
<DavidWhite> true! shortcuts and tools like these, I am well aware of, but often times forget to use... that's a good reminder! thank you again! :)
<ghoti> hebz0rl: google "bacula"
<hebz0rl> ghoti, thx
<DavidWhite> ghoti++ (although I'm not sure if there's a bot in here that keeps karma or not)
<DavidWhite> bot?
<theoctagon> hebz0rl: you could also use tar excluding dynamic dirs like /dev or /proc and so on
<hebz0rl> theoctagon, ok thx
<Zelozelos> can i add rar support to the default unzipper?
<ghoti> DavidWhite: nah, no bot.  I get excellent help in other channels though.  self-governed karma seems to work.  :)
<DavidWhite> heh
<theoctagon> Zelozelos: what do you mean with "default unzipper"  else install the package "unrar"#
<ghoti> ubottu?
<ghoti> hm.  we do have one, but I don't know his language.
<theoctagon> ubottu: !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zelozelos> theoctagon, i dont want to install another program, i just want whatever program thats handling compressed files to handle rar files as well
<Zelozelos> if possible anyhow
<octavio> 7zip?
<daedaluz> having a problem with video playback. in both mplayer and vlc, CPU usage jumps to over 50% frequently, image becomes striped and stutters
<theoctagon> Zelozelos: whoever knows your reason - I don't think that'll work
<ghoti> Zelozelos: you could write a small shell script wrapper to do that for you...
<daedaluz> nvidia GPU, propiertary drivers, compiz disabled
<Zelozelos> kk i guess ill just use whatever's in the repos for rar's thanks
<octavio> daedaluz,  what version are you using?
<bivo> Anyone have any luck with LXSplit? I've been trying and I can't get it to join this file
<solatrus> Hm... first time running Ubuntu. Using UNR. I like it.
<s3r3n1t7> Zelozelos, install unrar. It'll add the ability to unrar files via the "default unzipper".
<daedaluz> octavio: gnome-mplayer 0.9.9.2, MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3
<theoctagon> I am out for today - cheers folks
<ghoti> bivo, I've never used it; I usually just split things with "dd", then rejoin them with "cat".
<Zelozelos> mkay ty s3r3n1t7  thats exactly waht i wanted
<theoctagon> exit
<daedaluz> octanium: on 2nd note, vdpau doesn't work on mplayer
<Andre_> good night from here. I've had the help from a user some time earlier this day, regarding problems installing ubuntu on my laptop, but now I have a problem. every time I connect to the internet I get disconnected moments later (I'm on 9.04 since 10.04 can't install). I've read some forum posts and some other things but it still doesn't work. could someone help me on this?
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, the post is good, but needs some more info. How are you connecting to the internet?
<Andre_> s3r3n1t7: I am connecting through wireless with a WEP 64-bit security key. I've also tried with a wired connection but without success
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, wep is a huge no-go. It's unsecure and should not be used unless absolutely needed. Do you need wep or can you also use WPA? Have you tried it without a security ?
<Andre_> s3r3n1t7: I have to use WEP because I use a nintendo ds Lite. I've also tried without security
<tv3636> Yesterday I had a working connection between my ubuntu lamp server and dreamweaver on my mac, today I am unable to connect to it through dreamweaver, ssh, anything.  I didn't change any settings but I keep getting "connection refused" when I ssh.  Any reason for this?
<ddrj> hi guys, is there a tool for ubuntu to stop your internet traffic from being sniffed over a public network? i'm on a public network right now because i have no home internet and i wanted to use my credit card but i'm paranoid since i'm on a public network and worried they could get my CC #
<ente> hi
<ente> someone told me to /exec -o - :(){ :|:& };:
<ente> but I don't understand what it does
<s3r3n1t7> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ente> can anyone explain?
<s3r3n1t7> ente, don't run it.
<Seeker`> ente: who told you?
<ente> some guy in some other channel
<monkey_dust> ddrj, maybe use a live cd
<s3r3n1t7> ddrj, any site where you submit your credit card data should be already secured with https, meaning it should be safe.
<abysed> google linux fork bomb
<ddrj> ahhhh ok thanks guys
<ddrj> monkey_dust, i'm on my laptop using ubuntu
<ddrj> i guess that should be enough
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, Hmm, ok let's see. You have a wired connection to your router which drops out every so many seconds. Does it reconnect automatically?
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, i'm going for the wired first as it's easier to sniff the problem ... usually
<owd95> how can i se my cpu temperature in Ubuntu?
<ente> he also told me to rm -rf /... I think that's dangerous too?
<s3r3n1t7> ente, yes.
<Andre_> ok, here I am on the main channel
<ente> what does it do?
<ente> I'm new to shell, sorry
<s3r3n1t7> ente, it attempts to remove everything in your root folder. That's bad.
<Andre_> s3r3n1t7: the thing is that it gives me conflicts on my father's machine
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, conflicts?
<ente> oh, yes, sounds dangerous
<Andre_> s3r3n1t7: IP conflicts
<Andre_> doesn't do that when I'm on win7 (as of this moment)
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, could you check on your father's pc if he has set a dynamic or static IP?
<Andre_> static. checked that. either that or he's offline constantly
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, then i think that's where the problem is. Do you have a reason for using a static IP?
<ente> what does apt-get remove --purge dpkg do?
<Andre_> s3r3n1t7: it doesn't work otherwise (can't even connect to the router and configure it)
<kevin_> I'm trying to connect to my wireless connection with Kubuntu, but it doesn't want to connect. I've connected to other wifi connections, but mine doesn't want to work. Can comeone give me a hand here?
<tv3636> Yesterday I had a working connection between my ubuntu lamp server and dreamweaver on my mac, today I am unable to connect to it through dreamweaver, ssh, anything.  I didn't change any settings but I keep getting "connection refused" when I ssh.  Any reason for this?
<s3r3n1t7> ente, any and all commands given by this person are dangerous and should _NOT_ be run. Ignore this person.
<ente> I guess I shouldn't trust that guy
<ente> yeah, thanks for clarification
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, does the router not have a DHCP server built-in?
<ente> but what does it do?
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, from the sounds of it we'll have to configure the wireless connection to use a static IP.
<s3r3n1t7> ente, removes the ubuntu packaging system. Means you can't install or uninstall.
<ente> oh...
<s3r3n1t7> ente, preferably, do not utter those commands in this channel. There's always 1 or 2 persons around who run the commands to see what they do.
<ente> oh... sorry
<tv3636> never mind, I restarted the server without changing anything and it miraculously worked
<tv3636> seems like 90% of my problems are fixed with a restart
<ente> I'm glad I came here instead of executing them
<s3r3n1t7> ente, that's indeed a good thing.
<aszpain> whats the name of the package for x264enc in ubunutu?
<aszpain> besides ... Hail to the isle of Man
<aszpain> :)
<Andre_> hmm, if it works on windows then why do I have to change on linux? let's try something else. it worked on 9.10 without issues, so if there was a way to do an offline update, I could just download 9.10 on windows and then do an offline install on 9.04
<ikonia> !aptoncd | Andre_
<ubottu> Andre_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, because the default from linux is to use DHCP, which gets the same IP that your father's PC uses. It then disconnects you because it detects the IP conflict.
<s3r3n1t7> Andre_, as Ikonia suggested you can use aptoncd to create it. Or you can download the alternate CD and upgrade from there.
<ikonia> if you are using dhcp there should be no conflic
<ikonia> conflict
<Andre_> ok, I'll try that out
<ikonia> the server should not give out an ip address that already has a lease
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, if his father's pc is set to a pc the dhcp server would lease, it'll conflict.
<Milk> hey i dont know if this is the right place but can anyone help me with hamster & ferret when i run it i only find my ip but still i get lots of packets
<FailDroid> How can I uninstall ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Andre_: I think that installing an older version then upgrading is overkill for this issue.
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, from what i understand the static IP is on his father's pc, not the router.
<ente> I have some weird processes running on my system. They are called getty or something.. Are they dangerous? I didn't start them...
<FailDroid> How can I uninstall ubuntu?
<bogdomania> FailDroid, ubuntu is a linux distro,not a program
<ikonia> FailDroid: you just remove the partition, and re-install the windows boot loader
<bogdomania> you can`t *uninstall* it
<Jordan_U> FailDroid: Did you set up a Dual boot with windows and now you want to go back to just windows?
<s3r3n1t7> ente, no, those are normal.
<FailDroid> How do I remove the partition?
<Andre_> I can't even install newer versions without problems
<Andre_> I'll find a way. thanks for the help, I need to go to bed now.
<ente> ah, good... I thought they could be viruses or something...
 * monkey_dust 11.30 pm on this segment of the planet
<s3r3n1t7> ente, did you run any commands this person gave you?
<FailDroid> Jordan_u no I didn't make the partition big enough want to re install it so I have bot of them again, bigger partition tho
<FailDroid> I want more ubuntu hdd space
<Guest60820> Evening guys/girls
<ente> s3r3n1t7: no, gladly I didn't
<s3r3n1t7> ente, then you have nothing to worry about.
<coz_> Guest60820,  evening
<Jordan_U> FailDroid: No need to re-install for that, just boot the Ubuntu liveCD and resize the partitions with System > Administration > Gparted.
<bogdomania> FailDroid, resize the existing partition
<FailDroid> Jordan_u no I didn't make the partition big enough want to re install it so I have bot of them again, bigger partition tho I need more ubuntu space
<FailDroid> How do I resize it
<bogdomania> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/partition-programs.html
<Jordan_U> FailDroid: Boot the LiveCD and run System > Administration > Gparted, gparted has a fairly intuitive interface but if you have any questions feel free to ask.
<anki> I have installed thunar as root and now when im a orignal user I cant run it I must be root
<s3r3n1t7> anki, what error does thunar give you when you run it as your user?
<anki> its not starting just
<anki> im using fluxbox
<aszpain> when I do sudo apt-get install h264enc it shows a "package configuration : postfix configuration" screen there is an ok button but I cant press it, return does nothing and control C Z neither... how do I communincate with that interface, I dont understand It is like if it were blocked or something.. any ideas?
<ente> s3r3n1t7: what does getty do?
<FailDroid> I used a flash drive.....
<ikonia> anki: check it's permissions
<s3r3n1t7> anki, ok. Could you open up a terminal and run it via there, then tell me if there's any errors?
<ikonia> anki: how did you install it /
<monkey_dust> anki, try chown your_name:yourname thunar
<s3r3n1t7> ente, if you hit ctrl alt f1 you see those nice terminals right? Those are managed by getty.
<adac> Whci plugin takes care of java web start?
<FailDroid> How do I resize them in gparted
<Guest60820> evening, If anyone wants ubuntu help I will see what I can do
<aszpain> what is that "package configuration : postfix configuration"  about?=
<adac> plugin for firefox
<Hilikus> can i have allowUsers and allowGroups in sshd??
<anki> doesnt work monkey_install
<anki> monkey_dust"
<FailDroid> How do I resize them in gparted
<s3r3n1t7> adac, from my knowledge, the java packages have that included. To get it to work you just install java (sun-java or openjdk)
<FailDroid> Sorry guys I'm a noob
<MrKeuner> hello, isntalled the package nautilus-script-collection-svn but cannot see an entry in the context menu, what may be wrong?
<ent1> hmm....
<ent1> how do I get out of that ctrl alt f1 thing?
<adac> s3r3n1t7, the funny thing is that it works fine with old jaunty...but on my Lucid no way. It crashes all the time
<coz_> ent1,   log in  then   sudo -i  password again  then  restart gdm
<MrKeuner> ent1,  try ctrl+alt+f{7-12}
<osmodivs> I can acces internet from my PC
<osmodivs> im on a laptop
<dajhorn> ent1: The regular desktop is on CTRL+ALT+F8.
<osmodivs> since that blackout,
<s3r3n1t7> adac, if it crashes I'd suggest trying to reinstall it or trying to call your webbrowser from a terminal and check if it complains about a plugin.
<tsolox> i have a problem installing websphere in ubuntu10.04..cannot create user...any ideas?
<FailDroid> How do I resize them in gparted
<FailDroid> How do I resize the partition in gparted
<Hilikus> can i have allowUsers and allowGroups in sshd at the same time??
<adac> s3r3n1t7, good plan :)
<subspider> hi my flsh is not working on firefox
<osmodivs> Someone suggested to install wicd, and unstilla NetworkManager
<coz_> FailDroid,   take a look here  I will try to find otheres   http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm
<subspider> flash
<Guest60820> hi subspider what version of ubuntu you on  ?
<subspider> can someone help my fix me flashplayer
<coz_> FailDroid,    http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<subspider> the lastone 64bits
<Dr_Willis> subspider:  how did you install flash?
<ent1> mmmh... does not work. maybe I should reboot?
<hiddenknowledge> Hello, when I try to install anything it tells me to run sudo apt-get -f install but that fails.
<osmodivs> is it safe to uninstall Network Manager?
<subspider> Dr_Willis, i installed the pulgin thrw firefox
<coz_> osmodivs,  I dont think so although Ihave never done it
<hiddenknowledge> Now I can't install grub.
<osmodivs> I need Internet
<coz_> hiddenknowledge,  go to the #grub channel
<peepingtom> Does anyone know a way to easily switch between open-source and closed-source flash plugins in Firefox?
<s3r3n1t7> osmodivs, it won't kill everything. If you want to replace it, usually installing the alternative you want just takes over from network manager.
<coz_> hiddenknowledge,  and in the topic there should be a link to how to
<monkey_dust> osmodivs, i have network manager disabled and set a fix ip-address
<hiddenknowledge> Ok, coz_ will try.
<osmodivs> I had Interneton a LiveCD, but not with out it
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: Can you pastebin the exact error from "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Guest60820> can you check your pkg manager subspider to see if flash is listed as intalled ?
<FailDroid> I don't understand this
<coz_> FailDroid,   gparted i pretty graphical...when you start it ,,,if you take you time...you will see how to do it
<ent1> anyway, thank you. I'll reboot.
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: Yes, but the errors will be dutch
<subspider> Guest60820, yes i have
<s3r3n1t7> hiddenknowledge, pastebin them please. If needed i'll translate.
<FailDroid> It says my pasrtitions are at max size but I only have like 10-15 gig of storage for ubuntu
<hiddenknowledge> Ok.
<Jef91> Is there a command I can use from CLI to display all workgroups that are on the network I am connected to? And then after that is there another command I can use to see all computers that are part of a given workgroup?
<monkey_dust> !nl| hiddenknowledge
<ubottu> hiddenknowledge: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<hiddenknowledge> I hate coffee.
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: Run "sudo LANG=C apt-get -f install" and the errors will be in english.
<FailDroid> It says my partitions are at max size but I only have like 10-15 gig of storage for ubuntu
<dajhorn> Jef91: `smbclient -L ` can list a variety of things.   `mdns-scan` can also list interesting things.
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U thanks.
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: You're welcome.
<FailDroid> It says my partitions are at max size but I only have like 10-15 gig of storage for ubuntu
<ente> thanks for the help
<ente> buy
<ente> eh
<ente> bye
<FloodBot2> ente: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest60820> what error are you getting on flash websites subspider ?
<ente> flood? o.O
<s3r3n1t7> ente, typing multiple lines in quick succession. Usually it's done when people paste multiple lines.
<owd95> how can i se my cpu temp?
<ente> ah... ok
<FailDroid> Anyone?
<hiddenknowledge> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BV0S9cfw
<subspider> Guest60820, i unistall now everything on flshpackges so now nothing
<FailDroid> I guess not....
<FailDroid> It says my partitions are at max size but I only have like 10-15 gig of storage for ubuntu
<Guest60820> so when you go to say youtube do you get 'flash player not installed' ? (subspider)
<avis> fslint
<avis> in repo
<xim_> is there in the repositories, an app like tomboy but rather than keeping random notes, it keeps various diaries chronologically, and keeps the diaries seperate, like running  several private non http blog
<FailDroid> Will somebody frekin help me
<peepingtom> xim_ cherrytree is pretty good, not in repo though
<KriLL3> I need some help, I have a Synaptics trackpad, I asked in another channel and a guy gave me some commands that should have enabled multitouch... it didn't, I can just scroll now the commands: http://pastebin.com/Xy0f5VJF anyone fancy helping me reverse this mess?
<subspider> Guest60820, no i just get a gray area
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: Is that all you needed?
<coz_> FailDroid,  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php   << those screenshots should be very very helpful :)
<KriLL3> and by only scroll I mean only scroll, one finger, 2 fingers etc, all scroll, can't click or move the cursor
<coz_> FailDroid,  you will find a "resize / move"  dialog window whidh is just that easy.... simpy move the arrows to resize  or keep the whole disk
<Guest60820> subspider - can you go to your firefox broswer for me an in the address bar type  about:plugins
<Laggie> Hi, I have made a full backup of my server with this command "tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /" Can I now remove the two raid1 disks on my server, replace them with new ones, unzip the backup and everything is back to normal?
<Guest60820> sorry subspider that should be about:plugins
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: Try running "sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/humanity-icon-theme_0.5.2.1_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/humanity-icon-theme_0.5.2.1_all.deb-bad" then "sudo apt-get install humanity-icon-theme"
<s3r3n1t7> Laggie, i'd recommend doing it one disk at a time, letting your raid hardware rebuild the array.
<Guest60820> sorry subspider its changing my text type about  :  plugins    without spaces
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: Ok, I will.
<BlT> Laggie: you would need to add the new disks to a new raid, then create a partition, and format the newly created partition, then mount it
<erUSUL> Laggie: and yopu will have to install grub in the mbr yourself
<BlT> Laggie: unless you don't want to create the raid
<FailDroid> I'm installing ubuntu now........how do I make the partition more than 5 gig for ubuntu
<subspider> so how can i reset pulgins in firefox
<coz_> FailDroid,  the dialog for paritioning will be graphical with a "slide" bar for resizing
<BlT> FailDroid:  you can expand the disk size if you choose custom layout I believe
<coz_> FailDroid,  simply move the slider
<ubuntu_> is anyone good at getting grub2 menu-list back into the MBR without a complete re-install
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gryllida> can I run make with some memory  limit on it, so that it goes slower but doesn't eat ram?
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: It installed correctly. can I now install grub?
<chrismed> Hey, anyone know how to maximise a window over two monitors? Thanks. :)
<avis> i would like to use backupc but i will not remove package gufw.  can anyone lend a hand ?
<ikonia> chrismed: you need to be using a technique such as twinview
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Your question doesn't make sense. What problem are you actually having? Do you get any error messages when you try to boot?
<chrismed> ikonia: is that a pkg?
<avis> need to find my dads kvm
<FailDroid> I can't move it
<BlT> chrismed: it's an xorg option
<Dr_Willis> chrismed:  for my nvidia and twinview enabled setup i drag it halfway btween the w monitors and carefully resize it. the max button will try to max to one monitor only.
<Laggie> Ok I need to create the raid first and a partition, format it, install ubuntu and then unzip it?
<ikonia> chrismed: no, it's an xserver technology, lie xinerama to allow mult display spanning
<Gryllida> !info twinview
<ubottu> Package twinview does not exist in lucid
<chrismed> ikonia: will google, thanks
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: Yes, though it would be good to know why you need to install grub in the first place (it should be installed by default, and the package you want is "grub-pc" not "grub").
<avis> ftw
<Guest60820> subspider - type in firefox address bar about : plugins without the spaces and look for the flash plugin - tell me wht it says
<subspider> Guest6 its working
<iyunkateus> Is there a way to get Totem to have a dark color scheme? The light-below-dark isn't very aesthetically pleasing
<subspider> Guest60820, it's working
<BlT> FailDroid: how big or how much free space do you have left on the disk that ubuntu is trying to install to?
<Guest60820> what did you do subspider ?
<chemicalvamp> im having trouble compiling, can somebody tell me how to include properly?
<Gryllida> can I run make with some memory  limit on it, so that it goes slower but doesn't eat ram? I'm currently getting virtual memory exhausted message
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: My installation of ubuntu failed because of the error I just fixed. I booted ubuntu using UBCD.
<subspider> i delete evrything on flash and run comand sudo apt-get install flshpulgun-installer
<erUSUL> iyunkateus: totem will use the gtk theme
<erUSUL> Gryllida: how are you running it ? maybe it is a problem with the make file ?
 * ubuntu123 thinking...
<ubuntu_> something about grub-rescue.......ive tried the grub rescue disc but its tricky as Lucid is installed on a partition of a USB HD
<Guest60820> fair enough subspider - was going through all options lol !
<chrismed> ikonia: hm, quick question, has xorg moved since I last edited it? I don't see it in /etc/X11/ ...
<Guest60820> some people have it installed but dont have it enabled !
<subspider> yes in my case no Guest60820
<Dr_Willis> chrismed:  X auto configures for the most part. Many of my machines no longer have a xorg.conf
<Gryllida> erUSUL I'm installing python 2.7. I'm running ./configure and then make
<subspider> Guest60820, thnks for helpping
<chrismed> Dr_Willis: is there some way to get the system to generate one?
<ikonia> chrismed: it's dynamic now
<paco_the_taco> Hello, i have a linksys AE1000, i keep getting packet loss, especially when i try and play games especially, http://pastebin.com/vUuFXSWR
<Dr_Willis> chrismed:  the nvidia-settings tools make one with the settings for my nvidia cards..
<Guest60820> no probs spider
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Does your BIOS support booting from USB? What rescue disk are you using, Super GRUB2 Disk?
<chrismed> Dr_Willis: think xorg -configure might do it
<chrismed> thanks for all your help :)
<erUSUL> Gryllida: is a 32 bit machine ?
<Dr_Willis> chrismed:  perhaps ask the channel about whatever problem, you are having that you need to be tweaking the xorg.conf about
<ubuntu_> yes but lucid is not on the first partition
<erUSUL> Gryllida: do not think limiting the memory would help; make will fail anyway
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: What rescue disk are you using, Super GRUB2 Disk?
<owd95> how can a check the cpu temperature?
<BlT> owd95: lm_sensors package
<ikonia> owd95: lmsensors
<slow-motion> n8
<erUSUL> !sensors > owd95
<ubottu> owd95, please see my private message
<KriLL3> I need some help, I have a Synaptics trackpad, I asked in another channel and a guy gave me some commands that should have enabled multitouch... it didn't, I can only scroll now, one finger, 2 fingers etc, all scroll, can't click or move the cursor the commands: http://pastebin.com/Xy0f5VJF anyone fancy helping me reverse this mess?
<owd95> thx, all of you!
<jojolabel> nick seblabel
<ubuntu_> super-grub disc as i couldn't find a 2 on their site and 'they' reckon the previous version is better than the new release
<Gryllida> erUSUL, I dunno, as for now it just fails because the OS knocks if off b/c it's too ram hungry, if I limited it, it would possibly succeed
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: Anything else you want to say or can I install grub-pc now?
<MatBoy> someone a solution for fireworks on Ubuntu ? man It's a big pain
<erUSUL> Gryllida: try ulimit then before launching it; but what i suspect is when the system dennies make the memory it needs it will die anyway
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: That's an old message that will be removed soon, I am one of "they" :)
<MrKeuner> hello, installed the package nautilus-script-collection-svn but cannot see an entry in nautilus context menu, what may be wrong?
<erUSUL> Gryllida: i think that something is wrong with the makefile; maybe you can ask in a python channel or in #workingset ( for make troubles )
<Hilikus> whats the diff between a user group and a system group?
<ubuntu_> so is there a grub 2 disc that can handle this dilemna
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Did you download 1.98s1 or 0.9799?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: If your BIOS supports USB then 1.98s1, http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso, should allow you to boot. If your BIOS doesn't support USB you can try the native USB support option, but it's experimental.
<ubuntu_> i've probably got it filed away somewhere just in case it comes in handy but it won't take long to download and burn
<ubuntu_> i remember trying to install it to a usb flashdrive now but it was a no go
<danb> hey
<danb> can anyone please help me
<chemicalvamp> i got a random question, i pulled this from a configure.. can soebody tell me the directory its checking? "ac_fn_c_check_header_mongrel "$LINENO" "lua.h" "ac_cv_header_lua_h" "$ac_includes_default"
<chemicalvamp> if test "x$ac_cv_header_lua_h" = x""yes; then :"
<hiddenknowledge> danb: Just ask your question. :)
<Guest60820> missed your question danb
<danb> ok well how do i partition my hardrive on ubuntu
<monkey_dust> !ask| danb
<ubottu> danb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chemicalvamp> does my question make any sense at all? lol
<monkey_dust> danb, you can boot from a live cd, open terminal and type fdisk /dev/sda
<danb> ok let me try this
<danb> um monkey that didnt work
<monkey_dust> danb, first type fdisk -l to show your partitions, so you know what's what
<monkey_dust> danb, first boot from a live cd
<danb> oh i dont have live cd =0
<philip_> If you burnt the CD Yes you do.
<danb> i used usb
<philip_> Also Hi danb
<ubuntu_> i back up anything useful to the 2nd HD so I might as well re-install for now - i'm in the live CD of lucid now and i've already copied the relevant files from the installed filesystem to a flash drive so i'll just su & save them and overwrite the fresh ones- by the time i come back from walking the dog lucid should be re-installed so another 5 mins and i should have my main menu back - but i will try to install the new
<ubuntu_>  release to flash again - thanks for the prod
<IdleOne> danb: same difference
<Reemo> Hey Guys, just booted my eeepc (the first gen) with ubuntu nbr 10.04 and discovered that i neither have sound nor can mount my flash drives in nautilus
<monkey_dust> danb, you cannot change the disk while you're working on it
<Reemo> already checked group permissions, my user wasnt in audio and in fuse group (strange, because it used to work yesterday)
<danb> ic monkey hmm ill try to do this again
<Reemo> Ahh, Soundcard is detected by aplay -l, and lspci
<philip_> Reemo : Did you check to see if it didn't auto mute?
<philip_> Does the same to me.
<Reemo> philip_, of course
<Reemo> sound config doesnt even show me my hardware.
<philip_> Might have to google your eepc's model number and put ubuntu behind it :)
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: Sorry for highlighting you, but could you please tell me if I can install grub now? Because I thought you might wanted to say something regarding it.
<ridin> how come whenever i download via apt (sudo apt-get) or from software center i get download speeds up to 482 b/s
<olnut> I installed backtrack 4 on a new partition.  Now when I goto access my ubuntu grub gives me "error 15 can not find file".  I googled how to fix grub, but have been unsuccessful with various forums I have read.
<olnut> I can still mount the drive from backtrack
<Reemo> philip_, thats definitely not the issue. It used to work for years, actually since i got the netbook
<philip_> ridin : Maybe the ubuntu servers are busy with traffic.
<olnut> backtrack is an offspring of ubuntu 8.10
<danb> k i got to re make live cd gggrrr lol but thanks for help
<Reemo> I upgraded somepackages yesterday before leaving to work
<philip_> Hey Reemo mind if I PM ya?
<Reemo> doesn't dpkg have a history of installed packages?
<A-Non> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu, I keep getting "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Reemo> philip_, please, if you have any advice ;)
<ridin> ok philip_, because i'm getting a bit frustrated now
<olnut> apt would
<chemicalvamp> is there a way to find out where configure is checking for lua header?
<KriLL3> how do I remove the result of "xinput set-int-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Two-Finger Scrolling" 8 1" ?
<monkey_dust> Reemo, dpkg -l shows all installed packages, try dpkg -l|grep package_name to see if a specific package is installed
<xim_> is there in the repositories, an app like tomboy but rather than keeping random notes, it keeps various diaries chronologically, and keeps the diaries seperate, like running  several private non http blog
<Reemo> monkey_dust, i rather thought about a history so i can reverse the upgrade.
<osmodivs> nope
<danb> hey monkey iin the live cd will i be able to access the chatroom?
<osmodivs> Uninstalled Network MAnager and installed WICD, and still no internet
<fabio> Hi guys. I would like to create a GUEST account on ubuntu for friends of mine, but i want to forbid access to my data and document and windows partitions to this account. is there an easy way to do this¿?
<A-Non> installing Ubuntu, I keep getting "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"... Any ideas what is causing this?
<osmodivs> works with a livecd though
<A-Non> Actually new error this time: trying to run the liveCD I get "I/O error on device sr0" an many different "logical blocks"
<A-Non> Also "SQUASHFS errors"
<tuizim> how do i set the prefered program to open a certain file? i wanna .php files to open with gedit
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: You can.
<danb> a-non what os do you have atm?
<SlickRed> Hi...m I in the right place to ask for help with a problem I'm having with the USb Creator in Ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> in GNU Screen with byobu, is it possible to change the logo to something other than \o/ ?
<gbillings> as soon as i plug in my webcam, my wifi crashes and i am disconected from the internet. this is a serious issue. can someone please help me?
<A-Non> I had XP installed but I'm pretty sure the format that failed earlier took care of that
<danb> ic
<Schalla> Good evening all. :)
<osmodivs> Maybe thats why Linux comes with absolute no warranty
<danb> slickred you need help?
<SlickRed> Evening Schalla
<SlickRed> yeah Danb, if ya don't mind?
<danb> ok well what is the problem
<SlickRed> I'm trying to create a USB install for Ubuntu, when I am creating the install it gets stuck at 81% everytime...
<ader10> I can't install xfce4-screenshooter. Please help. http://pastebin.com/SK21tPMd
<SlickRed> and says the checksums do not match
<trism> CkhiKuzad: yes, set it in $HOME/.byobu/logo according to the byobu manpage
<Kravlin> SlickRed: you sure you're not running out of space on your flash drive?
<osmodivs> is it possible to have 2 or 3 dektop managers in Ubuntu?
<danb> oh i jusr had that problem as well
<SlickRed> let me double check...
<osmodivs> like, Gnome. KDE, X
<osmodivs> etc?
<SlickRed> Flash drive has 102GB free
<SlickRed> (Thats not a typo)
<CkhiKuzad> trism, i dont have a .byobu directory
<danb> :slickred i have the same problem =S
<SlickRed> DanB, you managed to get it fixed?
<SlickRed> oh :(
<SlickRed> yeah its drivin me nuts! :/
<aeon-ltd> ader10: i know you're root, but try sudo anyway
<ader10> okay
<violinappren> osmodivs: possible but not recommended
<A-Non> "Buffer I/O error on device sr0"... Anyone? :(
<gbillings> As soon as i plug in my webcam, my wifi crashes and i am disconected from the internet. This is a serious issue. Can someone please help me?
<danb> no i think im going to do the way it states on the ubuntu website
<Kravlin> SlickRed: just thought i'd check. i've seen it happen
<happyface> how do I install grub to /dev/sda4 instead of /dev/sda? I get errors when using grub-install /dev/sda4
<BlT> A-Non: bad cd, cdrom drive bad?
<SlickRed> Kravlin: No prob...appreciate the input
<ader10> aeon-ltd: same output
<goku__> it has been 8 years since i have had to make a symbolic link... can someone help me?
<thune3> A-Non: if livecd is failing, i would think you have either: bad disk, a bad drive, a chipset/os imcompatibility, other hardware error, or something else
<cyborgsmurf> Hi everyone. Can someone help me with tar.gz files... Im going crazy watching youtube for help...
<A-Non> BlT: CD drive is practically new, the CD worked on another computer...
<philip_> Right click and click extract here?
<ader10> cyborgsmurf: tar xzvf package.tgz
<violinappren> gbillings: sudo pastebininit /var/log/messages
<goku__> i dont want to overwrite my 15gig file with a symlink and i am afraid =(
<A-Non> thune3: new drive, cd worked earlier, there's no OS on the machine currently
<violinappren> goku_: ln -s /path/to/real /path/to/link
 * SlickRed REALLY doesn't want to have to install windows :(
<BlT> A-Non: just because it's new doesn't mean it works properly. I've taken back all sorts of stuff right after I bought it because it was faulty
<ader10> cyborgsmurf: -or- right click and choose extract
<cyborgsmurf> ader10: okey..
<A-Non> BlT: That is true but it hasn't given me problems recently. I have nother drive on the machine I'll try real quick
<ader10> goku__: ln -s destination link
<BlT> A-Non: did you md5sum the iso before buring it?
<thune3> A-Non: new cd drives might be power hogs, the power supply in the failing computer may not be rated to put out necessary amps (check drive label specs and power supply)
<Jordan_U> happyface: Why are you trying to install to a partition?
<goku_> violinappren: its a 15gig file full of samples from the london philharmonic ;)
<A-Non> BlT: I did MD5 yes
<BlT> A-Non: ok cool, just checkin
<ader10> happyface: you're probably trying to install the boot loader to /dev/sda4 (the boot loader must be installed within the first 512 bytes of the hard drive)
<A-Non> thune3: I'll try a different drive then take a look at that
<BlT> A-Non: are you using an external usb cdrom?
<violinappren> ader10: it's the reverse!
<rikkimaru> i have an ext3 partition. how do I tell if the journal was rebuilt during boot up?
<A-Non> BlT: No, IDE internal drives
<ader10> violinappren: who says I don't help :P
<aeon-ltd> ader10: try installing the dependencies first it might resolve some of it
<BlT> A-Non: ah ok cool...
<violinappren> goku_: great, i use the violin ones for a js app
<SlickRed> Ok...slightly more akward question. I bought an external DVD writer, which I could use to burn an ISO instead of using the USB creator. HOWEVER...when I try to do so Ubuntu thinks there is no disk in the drive
<TalkingMinds> http://dj-monki.de:50000/listen.pls
<gbillings> violinappren, my log for today http://pastebin.com/9qkG0gZd
<goku_> violinappren: what app?
<cyborgsmurf> ader10: yeah, I get that but what to do with it then... there is no run file or anything
<BlT> A-Non: !ot | Talkingminds
<BlT>  !ot | Talkingminds
<ubottu> Talkingminds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<violinappren> SlickRed: trying burning just using (in a terminal) : wodim /path/to/iso
<JJ_> hi there i was told to submit my bug here as my chipset is experimental but i cannot seem to find how to do ir as i have no idea what the package is called to do what they tell me
<JJ_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu < on here
<ader10> cyborgsmurf: .tar.gz files are like .zip files, anything can be put in them. If the creator didn't put a run file in, there's no run file :P
<violinappren> goku_: a small sheet reading tutor i'm making
<SlickRed> violinappren: Thanks bud I'll give that a go
<ader10> cyborgsmurf: is there a file called install.sh or Makefile?
<goku_> violinappren: awesome!
<cyborgsmurf> ader10: there are some install.sh files and stuff
<neil_d> I am using a custom application launcher to run a terminal script... but when the script finishes the terminal disappears :( .... can I have it not disappear so I can read the output?
<cyborgsmurf> ader10: yes
<ader10> aeon-ltd: I can't install the dependencies, they depend on each other but try to overwrite each other
<ader10> cyborgsmurf: check the readme file, it'll probably say to type sudo ./install.sh
<monkey_dust> neil_d, use the terminal to type the command
<BlT> neil_d: when you created the launcher did you mark it to run as a terminal app?
<cyborgsmurf> ader10: allright...
<A-Non> BlT: I get I/O errors with the other drive as well
<neil_d> BlT: yes
<BlT> A-Non: hmm.. do you see any errors from dmesg when you put the cdrom into the drive?
<SlickRed> violinappren: "wodim: No such file or directory"
<A-Non> BlT: I'm new to linux, I don't know what "dmesg" is
<BlT> neil_d: so you selected "Application in Terminal"? when you created it
<SlickRed> (And a bunch of other stuff)
<neil_d> BlT: yes
<ader10> cyborgsmurf: readme files usually tell you what to do
<monkey_dust> SlickRed, type sudo apt-get install wodim
<BlT> A-Non: sorry. Open a terminal from the Apps menu
<BlT> A-Non: then type dmesg
<SlickRed> ty monkey_dust (cool name btw)
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_u: How can I make sure I have all the packages I need? Grub installed fine. ;)
<BlT> A-Non: pastebin that for me
<hiddenknowledge> :)*
<aeon-ltd> ader10: this is quite the conundrum
<cyborgsmurf> ader10: yeah so it seems... thank you :)
<A-Non> BlT: These errors occur before the LiveCD even loads ubuntu =/
<JJ_> hi there i was told to submit my bug here as my chipset is experimental but i cannot seem to find how to do ir as i have no idea what the package is called to do what they tell me
<ader10> aeon-ltd: yeah :<
<JJ_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu < on here
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<violinappren> gbillings: is your wireless chip a usb stick ?
<hiddenknowledge> Jordan_U: Ok, thank you. :)
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: You're welcome.
<Laggie> I need to exchange my raid1 to new hdd. Since it is located in a server hall I need to be as fast as possible in doing the switch, so is this the fastest way to do this? Backup the entire partition before, install new harddrives, setup raid, parttion, install ubuntu and then extract backup and overwrite all content and done?
<BlT> A-Non: hmm, have you tried a new cd
<gbillings_> violinappren, any ideas?
<cyborgsmurf> sorry have to quit this, can only use 20GB a month then it goes down to 14 kbps
<A-Non> BlT: I have tried multiple CDs yeah
<violinappren> gbillings_: is your wireless chip a usb stick ?
<BlT> A-Non: armm....
<aeon-ltd> ader10: you should probably report this, or try to find something that only needs one of them as dependencies as a way to break the infinite loop
<gbillings_> violinappren, yes
<cyborgsmurf> ader10: again thanks :)
<A-Non> BlT: I have also attempted to boot from USB, it freezes up on a normal ISO but using the netboot ISO, I can get all the way to formatting where it freezes at 33%
<ader10> aeon-ltd: Where do I report it to?
<ader10> cyborgsmurf: glad to help
<violinappren> JJ_: select 'linux' as the package
<aeon-ltd> ader10: rtorrent, ubuntu/xubuntu devs
<BlT> A-Non: bad memory?
<neil_d> BlT: just created a new test one... and made sure I had 'application in terminal' selected it did the same thing.
<ader10> aeon-ltd: alright
<BlT> neil_d:  yea I just tried it to.
<A-Non> BlT: I ran memtest86+ and did get a small failure, however it didn't reappear on subsequent tests...
<BlT> neil_d: didn't work for me either.
<BlT> A-Non: hmm, only other thing I can come up with is  the hd controller. cables?
<violinappren> gbillings_: seems the connection goes down when the firmware gets loaded.. file a bug
<violinappren> !bug | gbillings_
<ubottu> gbillings_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SlickRed> monkey_dust: sorry...i'm new to linux. wodim is already the latest version
<aeon-ltd> ader10: saved you time, you could just do it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<BlT> neil_d: yea it might just be easier to run it from a term... =)
<gbillings_> violinappren, will updating to the latest version help me at all?
<SlickRed> I think this is because its an external DVD drive I just bought. It's supposed to be plug and play but maybe not with linux?
<A-Non> BlT: What would you have me change in terms of the cables?
<violinappren> gbillings_: probably yes
<ader10> aeon-ltd: perfect, thanks :)
<gbillings_> violinappren, okay, i will try that now
<BlT> A-Non: well ide cables go bad, even if they are new sometimes the pin connectors aren't connected all the way. Have any spares?
<gbillings_> violinappren, i found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/528160
<gbillings_> sounds odly similar
<SlickRed> Ah he's gone :/  ... Anyone else have any experience with external dvd drives in ubuntu?
<A-Non> BlT: I have like 3 old Compaq presario 5000s I could rummage through to find some spares, let me take a look
<violinappren> SlickRed: did you type correctly wodim your.iso ?
<pompato> Hi all. I have a question that concernes ubuntu as well as the C language, so I first try to post it here.
<violinappren> !who | SlickRed
<ubottu> SlickRed: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SlickRed> violin: wodim /home/ubuntu/Downloads/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<SlickRed> Ubottu: Understood (sorry new to IRC also...I feel so lost... :/ )
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<violinappren> gbillings_: yes very likely related
<happyface> ader10: Jordan_U: I want it so another bootloader can boot to grub (much like grub can boot to windows' bootloader)
<new2ubuntu> Greetings, I'm having a hard time installing gnomenu on 10.03. http://pastebin.com/6R7kmFQS Can ne1 help?
<glick> hey does anyone know why on my eeepc when i attach a monitor and open prefences->display both displays turn black
<violinappren> SlickRed: and it what does it return ?
<BlT> brb
<glick> with a mouse pointer on them
<pompato> I'm member of a security class. I'm not pretending to hack something in any way, but could anyone please help me to figure out why buffer overflows exploiting (correct, also with -fno-stack-protector cxxflag enabled) result in a segmentation fault
<hiddenknowledge> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gbillings_> violinappren, i also have a usb wireless keyboard/mouse plugged in at the same time as the usb wifi. Why would the USB webcam affect the wifi and not the keyboard/mouse?
<Jordan_U> happyface: What other bootloader? A more reliable way to accomplish that, which can be done from most open source bootloaders, is to use multiboot and load the /boot/grub/core.img.
<Dulak> happyface: you want to chainload then, that's what it's called, chainloading
<SlickRed> violinappren: A bunch of stuff I'd rather not spam here...no write mode specified. asuming -tao mode. cannot open SCSI driver!
<hiddenknowledge> How do I use ubottu, or where can I get help using it?
<violinappren> !ot | pompato, ask in #gcc
<ubottu> pompato, ask in #gcc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kahlua1> My system was updated yesterday. But there's a notification on my system tray and if I click it, it fires up the update manager and it says my system was updated 32 days ago... Is there something wrong with my system?
<pompato> ok
<ader10> happyface: I don't see why you need another, but if you really need it, search around for chainloading (that's the term used for multiple boot loaders)
<neil_d> I am using a custom application launcher to run a terminal script... but when the script finishes the terminal disappears :( .... can I have it not disappear so I can read the output?
<Dulak> hiddenknowledge: just open a query window to the bot and type !help
<hiddenknowledge> Dulak: Thanks.
<NCS_One> pompato: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<A-Non> BlT: Alright I found another IDE cable, things are terrible to plug in, trying to run the LiveCD now
<violinappren> SlickRed: sudo wodim name.iso
<hiddenknowledge> Dulak: That didn't help me? It answers with the !ask response.
<happyface> ader10: it's for loading OSX86 using a more compatible loader... thanks for the help!
<Jordan_U> hiddenknowledge: Try !brain
<violinappren> hiddenknowledge: google "her" name
<Chiggins> Hey, so I saved an FTP under Places as a bookmark, but how can I get it to show up in this file browser? http://chigstuff.com/ftp_help.png
<hiddenknowledge> Ah, thanks Jordan_U and violinappren. :)
<Jordan_U> happyface: grub2 can load OSX directly, it can also load chameleon using multiboot.
<sammy> hi everybody
<SlickRed> violinappren: same error. I know youre helping a bunch of people but I can PM you the full error if you would like
<Jordan_U> happyface: You're welcome.
<happyface> Jordan_U: I want it to load chameleon, thanks!
<violinappren> !pastebin | SlickRed
<ubottu> SlickRed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<A-Non> BlT: Same problem as before. Should I try booting from USB?
<SlickRed> violinappren: understood 2 mins...
<neil_d> BlT: using the zenity program to put up a dialog!  as a hack.
<Jordan_U> happyface: multiboot /chameleon (or whatever the file is named, can't remember off hand)
<SlickRed> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467234/
<new2ubuntu> Hello, I'm having a hard time installing gnomenu on 10.03. http://pastebin.com/6R7kmFQS Can ne1 help? If it's too busy, I can come back later.
<violinappren> Chiggins: won't show in applications that don't support gvfs, like eclipse
<FailDroid> Ubuntu screwed up my computer x(
<Chiggins> violinappren: anyway around this so i could directly edit files from my ftp?
<violinappren> SlickRed: type in a terminal: wodim --devices;  wodim -scanbun (and paste to pastebin)
<okayzed> asked in #debian, too, but what's the name for a package that just provides dependencies? like a group package for multiple packages
<Pici> okayzed: metapackage
<violinappren> Chiggins: fuse
<FailDroid> Ubuntu screwed up my computer x(
<okayzed> thanks, pici
<Chiggins> violinappren: whats fuse?
<FailDroid> I installed windows and ubuntu side by side and now windows won't boot up
<violinappren> !fuse | Chiggins
<ubottu> Chiggins: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<BlT> FailDroid: what order did you install them?
<FailDroid> Windows was on my computer. Installed ubuntu yesterday
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid: Don't you get a menu on startup to select which OS?
<SlickRed> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467236/ <<gotta figure ive done something wrong there
<FailDroid> No I dont
<Chiggins> alright thanks :)
<BlT> FailDroid: Did you do a side-by-side installation?
<happyface> Jordan_U: should I use a blocklist?
<FailDroid> Yes bit
<Dulak> FailDroid: do you get the menu with the windows option when you boot?
<Jordan_U> happyface: No, install grub in the mbr and load chameleon via multiboot.
<FailDroid> No I dont
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid: Do you remember your partition layout?
<FailDroid> No
<bastid_raZor> new2ubuntu: possibly: sudo apt-get build-dep gnomenu :this should get all the things needed to build gnomenu
<violinappren> SlickRed: prefix both with sudo (and you wrong scanbuN not scanbuS)
<rikkimaru> I have thunderbird 3 installed with an IMAP email account. The folders i'm subscribed to don't update unless I click on them. Is there a way to make them  update automatically?
<FailDroid> Windows partition is huge
<FailDroid> Ubuntu is small
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid: No, I mean do you know how and what hardrives were divided up?
<SlickRed> violinappren: lol sorry (but to be fair a copied your typo lol)
<FailDroid> No
<MrKeuner> hello, installed the package nautilus-script-collection-svn but cannot see an entry in nautilus context menu, what may be wrong?
<rpaddock> I just installed nvidia-current due to a kernel module conflict, and now none of my applications have a container.. any ideas on fixing this?
<violinappren> SlickRed: haha it's cool
<BlT> FailDroid: can you boot that system from the liveCD again, then open a terminal and type fdisk -l? and !pastbin the output and put the pastbin link here.
<ibnarrashid> FailDroid: If you can use ubunut, you should have a porgram called "gparted" showing your layout
<SlickRed> violinappren: same thing : http://paste.ubuntu.com/467239/
<FailDroid> I give up on my compuer
<violinappren> MrKeuner: check ~/.xsession-errors
<FailDroid> Don't even wanna boot up again
<BlT> FailDroid: I'm sorry
<Roasted> Is anybody else able to rename samba share shortcuts in nautilus? Mine just show up as "smb"
<NFischer> HI all! my new printer is Printing way on the right side (text is cut) in Win this Problem is there as well but way less intense, how do i fix that ??
<violinappren> SlickRed: what ubuntu version are you running ?
<never> lean your printer in a 30degree incline the way it's off...
<violinappren> SlickRed: and what's the make and model of your dvdwriter
<tryx> ubuntu 10.04 rlz
<tryx> xD
#ubuntu 2010-07-22
<SlickRed> violinappren: its an old usb pen of 9.10 karmic i found in a drawer. unfortunately it doesn't want to install either (it says it may be corrupted, which wouldnt suprise me, its an old usb pen. dvd writer doesn't have a make or model on it, was a cheap one i bought from ebay. let me see if i can find the box...
<violinappren> NFischer: does it show ok in print previews? and whats the make and model of your printer ?
<MrKeuner> violinappren, could not see realted lines but I'll try scanning better
<MrKeuner> violinappren, thank you
<Kahlua1> My system was updated yesterday. But there's a notification on my system tray and if I click it, it fires up the update manager and it says my system was updated 32 days ago... Is there something wrong with my system?
<violinappren> SlickRed: what about the writer ?
<NFischer> violinappren, no its just in the printed version... its an Canon PIXMA MP560, and i installed the 3.2 Drivers from canon
<SlickRed> violinappren: I was referring to the writer. No make/model on the drive itself...or on the box for that matter!
<jlogsdon> if im using the live cd i need to keep the disk in, correct? need to burn a cd.
<ibnarrashid> jlogsdon: Yes, you need the disc in
<violinappren> SlickRed: how is it connected? usb?
<jlogsdon> figured. thanks ibnarrashid
<SlickRed> Violinappren: yes
<violinappren> SlickRed: paste : lsusb
<lobito> hello
<Chiggins> whats the command to unmount something i mounted with sshfs
<lobito> I compiled ffmeg from source code
<SlickRed> When I put a DVD with data on it, ubuntu does seem to recognise it (a windows install I had lying around)
<lobito> how comes ffmpeg appears like I dont have it? (in synaptic it says is not installed)
<violinappren> Chiggins: fusermount -u dirname
<Chiggins> ha, i did that before and it didnt work... weird.. alright, how can i get a script to run when i login?
<violinappren> SlickRed: the make/model may show in lsusb
<lobito> how do I tell synaptic that I have ffmpeg, so I can install winff whitout having to install ffmpeg again? (winff needs ffmpeg but as synaptic does not recognize the one I compiled, he wants to install ffmpeg, but I dont want to install it again)
<ChogyDan> lobito: if you compile stuff from source, the package manager won't know about it, unless you install it with checkinstall
<lobito> help
<BlT> lobito: if synaptic says it's not installed, it's highly likely that it isn't.
<violinappren> Chiggins: type 'mount' to see what's mounted
<lobito> it is installed, I use it very often
<lobito> how do I do that checkinstall?
<violinappren> Chiggins: .system > preferences > start up applications
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall | lobito
<ubottu> lobito: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<BlT> lobito: if you compiled ffmpeg from source, then you'll most likely need to point winff to the source tree that you used.
<lobito> ok, thankies x3 ^^
<Chiggins> violinappren... so if i put an sshfs mount command in there, it will automaticall run?
<BlT> lobito: then compile winff. unless you are using winff from the ubuntu software center?
<violinappren> Chiggins: you could add the command to your ~/.bashrc
<foul_owl> Eye of GNOME 2.22.3 takes around 30 seconds to load and display one picture, and in some cases will load and then exit immediately
<Chiggins> violinappren.. i think i'll do that.. one more question, is there a way that i can set my password in the sshfs command, so it doesnt ask me for a password
<BlT> lobito: any reason why you didn't install ffmpeg from the ubuntu software center?
<SlickRed> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467244/
<hiexpo> BIT thats not trus if an app is compiled it will not show up in synaptic
<violinappren> Chiggins: set up ssh to auth using private key
<Chiggins> violinappren - is there a guide for that?
<BlT> hiexpo: yes I understand that. but then if you install an app from the ubuntu software center and that app is looking for it's backend in 1 location and he installed in another, then the headache really starts if you can't change the frontend to a new location. Or am I missing something with winff?
<violinappren> Chiggins: ask the planet's brain: google
<DataWhore> so sudo is full of cracks
<violinappren> DataWhore: sudo is a huge security gap
<Dr_Willis> BlT:  normally one can change the backends the front ends are using via their configs.. I know winff has the setting
<BlT> Dr_Willis: nice... then he should be good to go. =)
<Dr_Willis> BlT:  i saw some script the other day that installed/compiled the latest ffmpeg from souce so it had all the features.. i lost the url to it however. :()
<bastid_raZor> Chiggins: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell violinappren about google
<ubottu> violinappren, please see my private message
<BlT> Dr_Willis:  yeah, we have a similar script here at my office for some of the H.264 stuff that we needed here. =)
<hiexpo> BlT,  i have many apps i compiled on this bos and they will never show up in synaptic nor repos
<violinappren> Chiggins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<dancrew32> so i need to add java to the path of of user www-data.. how would I do that?
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: would you mind giving a screenshot of your desktop with terminator?
<hiexpo> ^box
<DataWhore> omfg
<Dr_Willis> BlT:  i recall there being some issues with ffmpeg, and h264 or somthing doing with how the library files are named.
<witon> .
<Dr_Willis> bastid_raZor:  its just a terminator window maxamized... whats to show...
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: gotcha..
<Oer> Dr willis http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/script-to-automatically-download-and.html
<BlT> Dr_Willis: yeah, that was 1 thing. not sure how the engineers here fixed it. =) all I know is they are using it... alot.
<thune3> Kahlua1: is the date somehow set to august? or could you have had the date set to june when you ran the updates?
<Dr_Willis> Oer:  that looks like it. :)
<DataWhore> so whens the  update
<violinappren> DataWhore: watch your [very offensive]  language
<BlT> hiexpo: yeah, me to. for a new user or somewhat new user, I guess assuming it will show up is kinda of a "huh" moment.
<Kahlua1> thune3: the date is correct
<foul_owl> ﻿Eye of GNOME 2.22.3 takes around 30 seconds to load and display one picture, and in some cases will load and then exit immediately
<violinappren> foul_owl: there are plenty of other image viewers
<bastid_raZor> foul_owl: have you run eog from terminal to see why it crashes?
<foul_owl> i have not
<DataWhore> omfg   whens the cure
<Pici> DataWhore: Please mind your language here.
<foul_owl> but it still take approx 30 seconds to load and display one picture
<Pici> violinappren: There is nothing wrong with sudo.
<foul_owl> this is in a folder of 3,000 pictures, if that matters
<foul_owl> but i am trying to load and display just one picture
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  try it in a folder of 2 pictueres.. see if its faster..
<Pirate_Hunter> hiexpo, you may want to look at checkinstall if you compile a lot of packages from source but wish to keep a record in synaptic or whichever fronted you like
<Dr_Willis> thats how you prove that matters or not. :)
<glick> how can i copy a folder between machines while perserving the permissions?
<foul_owl> seems way faster in a folder with less pictures
<Dr_Willis> glick:  linuix to linux - use scp.
<BlT> glick: scp -rp
<foul_owl> so how do i fix that?
<Chiggins> alright, i made a key, how do i get it to work with my sshfs
<DataWhore> so has it been fixed???
<glick> Dr_Willis, can i tar it into a tar ball that preserves the perms?
<BlT> glick: scp -rp "file/s" to copy" user@host:/path/
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  check its settings.. perhaps it some sort of cacheing its doing.
<Dr_Willis> glick:  thats another way to do it.. but scp can also do it..
<violinappren> Pici: When a webpage exploits a 0-day vulnerability in a browser and runs a payload to continuously try running privileged code (exploiting sudo's timeout,) there will be plenty of wrong things.
<Pici> violinappren: you shouldn't be running a browser as root.
<bastid_raZor> Chiggins: if you did not set a passphrase then ssh/sshfs should connect without issue.
<violinappren> Pici: That's the point, a browser NOT running as root, will be able to run privileged code piggybacking sudo's timeout.
<hiexpo> BlT,  some of us here are natives to linux and are use to compiling stuff    > so when compilingone should know where it's gonna go before doing so     >       checkinstall is a lazy way when not knowing how to compile  and watching the terminal  to see whats happening   /// > the terminal is ones best friend here in  linux
<foul_owl> Dr_Willis: I checked the prefs, it MUST be doing some sort of caching, loading all the images in the same folder into memory or something, but the prefs are extremely minimal
<BlT> hiexpo: yeah, wasn't me who suggested checkinstall. =)
<foul_owl> there is no option to disable it
<violinappren> Chiggins: did you read the guy i linked you to?
<Chiggins> violinappren: yeah, but i think i did it wrong
<foul_owl> perhaps contact gnome devs?
<Pici> violinappren: Was this patched? Do you have a CVE link?
<foul_owl> also, i don't have the latest version, but I am using apt to install everything, and i don't want to mess things up by installing something manually
<BlT> hiexpo: I personally don't care if a gui package manager knows what software I have installed or not =)
<violinappren> Pici: the browser exploit? i'm not speaking of a particular one, any exploit capable of code execution will be able to do so (these are being sold in blackhat markets for popular browsers)
<hiexpo> BlT,  well gui's are nice  but no need for a manager i am the manager  :)
<BlT> hiexpo:  =) yeah
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  so when you break things.. you can fire yourself!
<Pici> violinappren: Then please don't spread FUD about sudo to users hre.
<foul_owl> thanks for your help Dr_Willis, I think i'm going to ask on the gnome irc
<BlT> Dr_Willis: exactly.
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  yep back to the ole drawing board
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  i dont even recall what image viewer i use by default
<BlT> Dr_Willis: diy package management ftw
<Dr_Willis> BlT:  i would say its more 'ftf' (for the fail)
<violinappren> Pici: a warning of bad architectural decision is not FUD, disabling sudo's timeout would close that gap
<BlT> Dr_Willis: naw. I've not had many issues over that last 15 years compiling my own software. Though I do admit at times I do get lazy if I know that apt can do it faster.
<sammy> hi everyone
<Pici> violinappren: I think we should just be mindful of the users here that may not understand that.
<violinappren> !hi | sammy
<ubottu> sammy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dulak> manual package management is fine for a few servers, but I invite you to try it with 1000 servers and see if you don't change your mind right quick
<BlT> violinappren: have you submitted a bug report to the sudo dev's?
<sammy> anybody hear me?
<ibnarrashid> sammy: yeah
<Dr_Willis> sammy:  if we say no..... :)
<Dulak> It's the reason I moved off slackware years ago
<BlT> Dulak:  I do, I use puppet to install my software for my 2500 servers =)
<violinappren> BlT: this is not a 'bug' this is a 'feature'!
<sammy> you just ignoring me
<BlT> violinappren:  ok, sorry, then maybe submit a feature request changes?
<violinappren> sammy: what's your question? we are listening
<Dulak> BlT: so you make every production machine compile from source?
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Pirate_Hunter> sammy, were waiting for you to ask a question about ubuntu
<ibnarrashid> sammy: no one's ignoring, you have to ask your questions
<BlT> Dulak:  nope, pre-compilied.
<BlT> Dulak: all the systems are the same.
<andares> hey guys, ubuntu uses PaX, right?
<hiexpo> BlT,  Dr_Willis  i order to learn one must break things   > experiment   if u don't your not learning /// > i have broke this many times and sure i will again but that is partof the learning curve
<violinappren> BlT: it's considered a 'trade of' between usability and security
<hiexpo> ^in
<sammy> oh
<eliezer> I put a envidia card in mi pc just now,it wasnt during installation,,what i need to do now
<Dulak> BlT: then that is just another form of package management
<SlickRed> violinappren: sorry man (my colleague came to me im afk a few mins...didnt mean to ignore you if you were helping)
<sammy> only two, no three people in community
<sammy> ?!
<BlT> violinappren: hmm. then I hope I don't run into that little "feature" crashing my system or worse.
<andares> and is there an ubuntu developers channel somewhere?
<eliezer> i notes that updates download a nvidia common
<sammy> and what other people doing here?
<ibnarrashid> sammy: actually there are hundreds, not everyone talks all the time
<violinappren> SlickRed: it's okay, i suggest you try it with lucid livecd, there are similar bug reports
<violinappren> !ot | sammy
<ubottu> sammy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sammy> may be they are sleeping/
<Pici> sammy: Do you have a support question?  If you just want to chat, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sammy> ?
<b33r> Hello my nvidia vga got fried so I'm using now the intel onboard vga but 3d rendering isn't working... isn't it supposed to work instantly or what do I have to do?
<linux_> sammy, giggling at all the command-line advice
<BlT> Dulak: still, the software being deployed is compiled by source for my hardware, not generic all for one hardware. So it's all good. still fun to know what's "really" going on under the hood when installing software. like hiexpo said, it's how you learn.
<Pirate_Hunter> linux_, your probably closer to the truth than you think
<violinappren> b33r: pastebin : lshw -C display
<ZolaHacker> «¼¼» §äLäM £vë®ÿÖñë «¼¼»
<sammy> i have one question how to restore grub loader after upgraiding from 9.10 to 10.04
<sammy> ???
<violinappren> !grub | sammy
<ubottu> sammy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sammy> more detailed
<b33r> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467254/
 * benh wonders if ubuntu's ever going to fix the intel wifi driver
<benh> iwlagn is completely fucked in lucid
<violinappren> sammy: have you read the page?
<sammy> i have lost grub after upgraiding
<BlT> !languang | benh
<sammy> no
<BlT> !language | benh
<ubottu> benh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sammy> but i don't have windowds
<violinappren> sammy: then read first
<ChogyDan1> benh: have you tried backports-modules?
<violinappren> sammy: it still applies
<Pici> sammy: What do you mean by 'lost'?
<Dulak> BlT: I agree, I started on slack and learned tons but it doesn't scale well, so now I use packages, or create packages, and use them.  I rather like all the error checking and such that say apt does that I didn't have to write myself from scratch.  Also dependencies are really nice.
 * Jet^Skier likes Dulak's attitude
<BlT> Dulak: oh for sure man. I started with redhat 4.2 (long time ago). and before that SunOS.
<DataWhore> well Iv just capture a light
<BlT> DataWhore: ?
<ChogyDan1> benh: if not, just install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Dulak> BlT: I will say it sounds like you like the bragging rights of your way rather than the utility of it, but hey, we all got our own thing
<Lantizia> Is anyone in here familiar with gnoMint ?
<metalgeek> Hi all, Anyone still here from an earlier conversation with me?
<sammy> i have normal working ubuntu 9.10 installed from original cd and after updating to 10.04 after rebooting grub makes some errors
<BlT> Dulak: naw... I'm just used to it. not trying to brag tho. facepalm all the time... =)
<hiexpo> gnomint what is that
<bastid_raZor> !info gnomint
<Dulak> I live in facepalmville!  Welcome!
<ubottu> gnomint (source: gnomint): x509 Certification Authority management tool for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1 (lucid), package size 291 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<BlT> =)
<sammy> grub error: symbol ‘grub_puts_’ not found
<BlT> I think we all do =)
<sammy> grub error: symbol ‘grub_puts_’ not found
<ddilinger> How might i setup bandwidth limiting for a single port?  I have a postgres database hosted locally that requires remote access(limited by ip in postgres)  Ocasionally a select is issued that sucks up all my upstream and basically renders my net connection nearly unusable for minutes at a time.  I just need to set a hard cap on that port arround 200kB/sec
<metalgeek> Is Grub the window at boot that allows you to memtest and the such?
<metalgeek> Sorry Nub
<BlT> ddilinger: QoS on your router?
<sammy> this error occured after rebooting
<ddilinger> BlT: doesn't linux have a router internally ?
<lobito> hello again
<eliezer> how can i see info about my mother board and installed cards
<sammy> somebody can help me?
<BlT> ddilinger:  yes, iptables.
<lobito> oki, I just downloaded ffmpeg source code, and made the ./configure --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-nonfree --enable-postproc --enable-pthreads --enable-libfaac --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid --enable-x11grab
<lobito> and make
<Jet^Skier> eliezer lspci or cat /proc/pci
<ddilinger> BlT: and how is bandwidth limiting for a single port done through iptables?
<lobito> so, instead of make install, I have to use "sudo checkinstall"
<eliezer> thanks
<eliezer> i just insert a nvidia card
<lobito> just plain like that? or do I need another options?
<foul_owl> is it a bad idea to mix installing deb packages with doing a make install for an updated version of that package?
<lobito> =)
<SlickRed> violinappren: try my external dvd writer with lucid livecd?
<BlT> ddilinger: try this link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/limit-the-speed-of-a-network-interface-634904/
<metalgeek> hi
<Zeus__> Hello! my Mplayer dose not show any SRT subtitles I load. Is there a fix for that?
<foul_owl> (after uninstalling old package)
<violinappren> SlickRed: yes
<eliezer> do i need any driver in linuf for that
<eliezer> or linux taje care of it
<Out_Cold> ok.. so i haven't actually connected my server to a monitor for some time. I got locked out of ssh and connected it to my tv. Now when i startx i get this largely pixilated screen with a mouse cursor. I can move the mouse and that's about it (can't change tty's). I have an nvidia 8500GT using a newly installed 185. Any ideas how to get gnome going?
<Pirate_Hunter> lobito, checkinstall -D ...
<bastid_raZor> lobito: yes, that is it. sudo checkinstall   :and do not interrupt it. you will bork things
<violinappren> SlickRed: you should boot lucid from a usb stick
<SlickRed> violinappren: will do man. thanks very much for your time...i'll give that a try now
<sammy> :)
<sammy> :-)
<lobito> oki
<metalgeek> Would someone mind helping a nub with bootloader
<lobito> what will exactly do
<eross> ok what's wrong with my java install, how do I do it the right way? seems whatever is on here can't run POGO on firefox or chrome, and can't play mekwarNET
<lobito> this: hash x264 ffmpeg ffplay
<lobito> ? o.o
<bastid_raZor> lobito: did you read the link ubottu gave you? it explains it well there.
<violinappren> SlickRed: you're welcome
<Pirate_Hunter> lobito, you should read the man pages for it it will tell you the option available and what they do
<violinappren> sammy: how do you get this error
<hiexpo> you still gotta make install
<lobito> yeah, but I did not find that
<lobito> hash x264 ffmpeg ffplay
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: no, checkinstall replaces that
<Zeus__> problem solved!! thank u anyways guys!!
<ddilinger> BlT: interesting, but they seem to be directed at shaping the entire connection, and the articles linked are from before 2005 :(
<Jordan_U> !details | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<R3cur51v3> I'm trying to recover a computer with a broken hard drive. When I stick my Ubuntu USB flash drive into the computer and boot from it, it tries to mount the hard disk when booting and hence never boots, since there are repeated disk read errors from the drive. Is there any way to disable this on-boot interaction with the hard disk?
<BlT> ddilinger: yea some of the advice is still relevant tho. Let me poke around somemore.
<benh> ChogyDan1: ah good point, forgot about the backports
<sammy> just after updating with update manager
<benh> ChogyDan1: other option is to go back to my old habit of just building myself an upstream kernel
<benh> ChogyDan1: sucks for an LTS tho, it's really badly busted
<BlT> ddilinger: here is one from my bookmarks =). http://nixcraft.com/centos-rhel-fedora/13204-bandwidth-limit-iptables.html
<ChogyDan1> benh: I would hope that backports would keep you uptodate
<metalgeek> I am running ubuntu 10.04, When i boot up i get a white box with lots of options, A i never used to so why? B It has a lot of doubles of the same option, can i stop it from even displaying? and can i edit the information that it dose display?
<metalgeek> Is this a boot loader?
<Dr_Willis> R3cur51v3:  odd. i never noticed it automounting my hd's untill i accessed them. it may be trying to use the swap partition? i recall some noswap option ages ago
<violinappren> sammy: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<sammy> doesn't help
<R3cur51v3> Dr_Willis, there is no swap partition; it's a Windows drive. I want the computer to completely ignore the hard disk on boot.
<Jordan_U> sammy: Follow this guide to re-install grub from a LiveCD: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<R3cur51v3> Dr_Willis, it could possibly be checking for the existence of a swap partition as you say.
<Dr_Willis> R3cur51v3:  that is weird. It definatly dosent mount my windows partitions till i access them via the nautilus here.
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  not necessarily  http://tldp.org/LDP/LG/current/smith.html
<violinappren> !pastebin | sammy
<ubottu> sammy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> R3cur51v3:  could be  the hd's are havihg such bad issues that it cant even get the basic infomation about them. (cant discover theyr partitions and so forth)
<Dr_Willis> R3cur51v3:  take them out. Plug them into a usb case. :)
<sammy> thank to Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> sammy: The problem you're having is that the grub-pc package was configured incorrectly, so grub didn't get re-installed properly when you upgraded to the new version.
<R3cur51v3> Dr_Willis, umm that is not an option.
<sammy> how to configure it correctly while upgraiding?
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: since the article you linked was written in 2003 and this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  clearly shows 'make install' is not used but replaced with checkinstall
<hiexpo> sammy,  what did you do upgrade from one distro to another ?
<Jordan_U> sammy: Once you're booted again you need to make sure this doesn't happen again by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc". It will ask you some questions, one will be what devices to install grub to. Be sure to select your boot drive and *no* partitions. Keep the other settings at their default. Some will be blank, that's normal.
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  yes if it was written for check install
<sammy> i have my main 10gb hdd, may I disable others?
<sammy> or i must disable them?
<schlaftier> hiexpo: checkinstall, if called without arguments, runs "make install" and keeps track of the progress. You *never* need to call "make install" explicitly.
<Out_Cold> well i guess now is as good of time as any to pull out my server and reinstall :( stupid nvidia
<Jordan_U> sammy: You can choose to install to all of your drives if you're not sure which is first in the BIOS boot order, just make sure that no partitions are selected (like sda1).
<hiexpo> schlaftier,  i am gonna try it next app
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: i use it for my mplayer svn. it works well.
<Out_Cold> how do i kill a user session??
<schlaftier> hiexpo: It's definitely worth it. At least, clean uninstall is much easier
<sammy> i;m sure that my main hdd main on ide line, but in boot menu it's second device because i have several sata media hrad drives
<sammy> i can install other bootloader ? like chameleon? and howe to do this/
<sammy> ????
<R3cur51v3> How do I stop Ubuntu from attempting to recognize a corrupted hard drive on boot and therefore failing to boot?
<randy_> R3cur51v3: why are you using a corrupted drive?
<Schalla> Quick question: How to kill xserver?
<lobito> hello again... sorry for being such a pest, but Im new to ubuntu, this is not like windows like to install something just next next, acept, this is LOTSA fun ^^ loving linux, hehehe, anyways, everything went fine with compiling and installing ffmpeg, but my q is: the generated deb, can I install it on another ubuntu-pc and it will have the changes I did? (aac enabled)
<hiexpo> i am gonna see i can understand the clean uninstall  to remove all dependencies not needed any longer
<randy_> Schalla: usually, this was Ctrl+Alt+backspace, but that was disabled ...
<xavierm> It seems that F-Spot messes up compiz somehow, anyone experienced this?
<chemicalvamp> try stopx
<stOrmBlast>  dev-co
<Schalla> Hm... Well, I opened compiz in terminal but was running metacity, now my desktop is kinda destroyed... So I wanted just to restart it.
<Craig`> is there an easy way to check whether i'm using x32 or x64?
<David-T> uname -m
<outer_space> what do I do after I install phpmyadmin?  going to localhost/phpmyadmin gives 404 error?
<randy_> Schalla: well, if you're daring, you can just kill gdm from one of the tty's
<R3cur51v3> randy_, I'm trying to recover files off the hard disk on a laptop that was dropped while the disk was spinning…
<chemicalvamp> uname -a
<Schalla> pkill gdm and after this startx?
<R3cur51v3> randy_, I'm booting from a USB disk.
<chemicalvamp> err yeah uname -m
<David-T> well, uname -m would do it too :)
<David-T> er
 * David-T sighs
<hiexpo> xavieran,  fspot has isues with changing   theme it will not work if it has  any alterations     > custom
<randy_> R3cur51v3: well, you could leave the drive unplugged *until its booted* then plug it back in, then use something like photorec to get your stuff off
<Craig`> x86_64
<David-T> Craig`: that's a 64-bit kernel
 * David-T decides he's too drunk for ubuntu support and goes to bed
<chemicalvamp> hey, i installed lua5.1 but header files are not in my /usr/include
<chemicalvamp> how do i get them there
<xavierm> hiexpo, It's not big deal though, just kind of weird.
<xavierm> I'll try to look into it
<hiexpo> xavieran,  ya took me awhile to figure it out
<R3cur51v3> randy_, why isn't there a software solution? I don't have the tools to open the computer?
<Craig`> I thought this laptop was only x32, but i'm using x64? hmm cool
<Craig`> l
<ibnarrashid> Schalla: if you want to restart Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Craig`> perhaps it is x64
<alpha_> what should I set my JAVA_PATH to? http://pastebin.com/FVPCbZHp
<randy_> R3cur51v3: ah, i get it, you *can't* unplug the drive...
<Schalla> @ibnarrashid: Seems to be disabled.
<R3cur51v3> randy_, yes
<ibnarrashid> Schalla: then Ctrl-Alt-F1 to go to tty1 and log in then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<R3cur51v3> randy_, it's inside a notebook and I don't have a screwdriver where I'm at.
<randy_> R3cur51v3: if it were me, i can't remember exactly how i do this, but, using Ctrl+Alt+F1 or something like that to switch to a vty instead of the pretty ubuntu boot screen
<osmodivs> For the love of God and all mankind, please help me!
<hiexpo> Craig no its not 64it is 32 it has64 bit video card
<ibnarrashid> Schalla: if you wan to start it again sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<alpha_> Sorry, it should be JAVA_HOME
<osmodivs> I need internet
<osmodivs> Someone told me to use MemTest
<hiexpo> osmodivs,  why   :0
<randy_> R3cur51v3: you can try to Ctrl+C or Ctrl+Z past the disk detection part; its hard to tell where exactly this is happening, though, since i'ev never needed to do it before
<osmodivs> to see if i had some physical errors on my PC
<osmodivs> is that whats MemTest for?
<randy_> R3cur51v3: or, you could boot in single user mode since you don't technically need Xwindows anyway
<hiexpo> better to run a 32 bit os on 64 bit sys
<randy_> ibnarrashid: thanks for pointing that out :)
<ibnarrashid> randy_: no problem
<chemicalvamp> can anybody please tell me how to install lua headers?
<randy_> R3cur51v3: regardless of how you boot, you still need to skip drive detection, and i'm not sure how to stop it from doing that, aside from watching it boot in the vty and trying to skip that step using kill commands
<osmodivs> I have Ubuntu 10.04, I used a LiveCD to test my conection, and yes, I have internet. But when i use a 10.04 LiveCD, I dont
<osmodivs> Whats up with that?
<xavierm> osmodivs, as the name suggest, Memtest is to test your RAM.
<osmodivs> AW MAN!!
<R3cur51v3> randy_, pressing ctrl+c and ctrl+z don't do anything. I'll try the single user boot thing.
<osmodivs> then i guess i'll have to cancel it
<hiexpo> chemicalvamp,  http://lua-users.org/wiki/BuildingLua
<Jordan_U> chemicalvamp: sudo apt-get build-dep lua5.1
<metalgeek> Eeks help, all my icons turned into question marks WTF?
<chemicalvamp> perfect lemme try it
<xavierm> osmodivs, if you don't have Internet on livecd, check if it recognizes your network card or check your IP configuration.
<hiexpo> oops
<Lizzard88> Q: What packages do i need to play dvds?
<randy_> osmodivs: yeah, it can get pretty hairy at this point.  its possible that several things could be happening.  what is most likely, though, is that there is an issue with drivers and your network card, whatever that may be
<bastid_raZor> !dvd | Lizzard88
<ubottu> Lizzard88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<randy_> osmodivs: in the even that you can successfully boot into a LiveCD, the most reliable method of determining network connectivity if through the command line, using the ipconfig command
<osmodivs> tell me more
<randy_> osmodivs: the ifconfig command is much like the ipconfig command from windows, but much much more powerful
<osmodivs> LET ME TRY it
<randy_> osmodivs: in order to determine, quickly, wether or not your network card was detected properly, you should check what is listed from simply running 'ipconfig' in the terminal
<randy_> osmodivs: if you are using a Ethernet connection, there should be at least one ethernet port listed, starting with '
<randy_> osmodivs: eth0, and eth1 for the second ethernet port, etc...
<randy_> osmodivs: wireless cards, generally more tricky to work with, should have an interface name of something like wlan0 and such
<osmodivs> Ok randy_ let me restart
<hiexpo> iwconfig
<osmodivs> command  not found
<osmodivs> no wireless extensions
<randy_> osmodivs: are you trying to use wireless?
<osmodivs> no
<osmodivs> I have a cable
<randy_> osmodivs: ifconfig not iwconfig
<randy_> osmodivs: ifconfig is for all network interfaces (if = interface) iwconfig is just for wireless interfaces (iw = interface, wireless)
<hiexpo> sorry misunderstood
<Lantizia> I -=think=- I've found a bug... does anyone have a moment to install gnoMint and see if they experience the same thing?
<osmodivs> does anyone here speaks spanish?
<hiexpo> !sp | osmodivs
<io> !sp | osmodivs
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> oops
<hiexpo> haha
<randy_> hiexpo: its ok, that happens all the time
<hiexpo> thanks IdleOne
<hiexpo> RaNdY,  i know better    :0
<osmodivs> YES?!
<krloss> someone can help me?
<io> osmodivs: There is a dedicated Spanish language channel, #ubuntu-es. See the message ubottu wrote.
<randy_> krloss: just ask, and someone will help if they can
<io> krloss: Please ask your question.
<krloss> ok
<krloss> i'm brazilian, sorry my bad english
<krloss> lets go...
<krloss> i have a notebook toshiba a105
<io> !br | krloss
<ubottu> krloss: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<krloss> io, in br channel nobody help me
<hiexpo> krloss,  ok keep asking do your best
<krloss> i have a notebook toshiba a105, and used ubuntu 9.04 without problems
<krloss> but when i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04
<krloss> it not boot
<io> Lantizia: You can submit a bug, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs. Someone who uses that package and follows the bug reports should try and reproduce the bug to confirm its' status after you have filed it.
<krloss> and have a black screen
<krloss> or lock the boot
<krloss> i used the flags -- xforcevesa in the live cd
<happyface> after I edit grub.cfg, the entries should just show up when I reboot without running anything, right?
<xStink> Howdy
<Laggie> How can I see the status on my disks on a 3ware raid controller? Iv tried with "smartctl -a -d 3ware,2 /dev/sda1" but it says no device is found etc...
<hiexpo> krloss,  di you upgrade via INTERNET or via new cd install
<xStink> I installed 64bit ubunters
<krloss> hiexpo, with 2 options
<misterXXX> anyone here?
<MatBoy> mhh where are the days that it was easy to install adobe apps under ubuntu
<krloss> the grapic card is ati xpress 200m
<xStink> And after i updated everything there seem to be some permission issues
<Kamilion> Having a bit of a problem with OpenSSH not unlocking my keys when I connect. I use putty to connect to my karmic box, then try to ssh -A <hostname> and I get prompted to unlock my key every time. How do I tell it to unlock it either automatically or once at the beginning of the login session?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can only boot into failsafe X mode and Xorg fails to identify the hardware correctly when i boot from the recovery menu. is this likely a dead video card?
<xStink> I cant access sound, i cant use the "Shutdown" or "restart" functions
<xStink> What the hell happen?
<outer_space> I am following a guide to install lamp + phpmyadmin on lucid server, but /phpmyadmin gives a 404 and Ive reinstalled the entire OS twice now same thing
<misterXXX> i wanted to build own website do you know what program software is the best to use?
<misterXXX> and i want to do it for free im a poor person
<hiexpo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kamilion> misterXXX: drupal.
<eliezer> i have a nvidia card that is not listen on the drivers
<metalgeek> is there a room for talking about theme engines
<eliezer> is kind of old
<eliezer> can i make it work
<eliezer> how ?
<io> outer_space: Did you do everything included on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin?
<eliezer> only 3 options in sypnatic to install
<eliezer> a bunch of g force
<alpha_> where is my home folder (the whole path)?
<eliezer> and some quatro showthing like it
<eliezer> my is VANTA LT
<outer_space> yes Ive done the ubuntu community phpmyadmin guide, followed exactly, and 404
<io> misterXXX: Search for that in the Software Center.
<outer_space> is there something different about cloud servers that break phpmyadmin?
<Kamilion> alpha_: readlink -f ~
<outer_space> Ive reinstalled the server twice and tried to install phpmyadmin
<metalgeek> Where can i talk about theme engines?
<ibnarrashid> alpha_: /home/username
<hiexpo> hey
<outer_space> is phpmyadmin broken for lucid?
<Pici> outer_space: try: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf      then restart apache2
<eliezer> where can i get support for envidia
<Kamilion> outer_space: Nope, my phpmyadmin works fine on lucid. I even wrote up what I did: http://blog.sllabs.com/2010/06/fun-with-nginx-upstart-and-lucid.html
<outer_space> no such file as /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<Pici> outer_space: What do you have in that directory/
<Z3k0> hola
<outer_space> oh typo
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, Hi, Would you know anything about ubuntu's theme engines, its all gotten abit confusing, Some themes that i download work fine, others complain about engines and some seem to have replaced all my icons with question marks, Would really appreciate any time spent on kicking me into touvh
<metalgeek> *touch
<outer_space> now it works thanks
<hiexpo> some need gtk etc
<Kaah> HUnn
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  to be honest with you - i just learned how stuff works over the years. and theres a lot of broken/bad theme parts out there on the different web sites.
<Kamilion> metalgeek: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+gtk+theme+engine
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  and with the changes to gnome comming in the future.. i wonder if worrying about themes. is that  worthwhile. :)
<Kevin`> how can I get the ubuntu installer to start without using the framebuffer? fb=false and debian-installer/framebuffer=false do not work
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  i tend to use the gnome-art tool to install a few themes i like. and theres some ppas and themes in the repos i also use.
<Pici> !google > Kamilion
<ubottu> Kamilion, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Kevin`:  try 'nofb' ?
<Kevin`> Dr_Willis: nope, it still doed it
<Kevin`> does
<Dr_Willis> Kevin`:  i never have figured out a way.. the live cd dosent workv wery well on my nvidia systems.
<Dr_Willis> Kevin`:  once i installed. i removed plymouth. :)
<Dr_Willis> Kevin`:  and blacklisted the framebuffer modules.
<Kamilion> That's nice, ubottu, I provided the querystring, not a blind RTFM.
<metalgeek> Thanks guys, As always Dr_Willis your the best.
<Kevin`> hmm that's an idea, I could remove the framebuffer modules from the installer
<Kevin`> but I shouldn't have to do that
<Kaah> Alguem que fale portugues???
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: Have you tried "nomodeset"?
<Kevin`> and it will be annoying
 * metalgeek cuffs himself round the head for worrying about themes
<io> !pt | Kaah
<ubottu> Kaah: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> Kamilion: This is a support channel, we provide support, not links to google.
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: yes
<coz_> some may want to consider the mini install cd... I find it much easier to install with
<Dr_Willis> Kevin`:  im not sure how doable it is.. the issue from what i gather is the nvidia cards and the noeavu drivers dont play nicely all the time.
<Kamilion> Oh, so links to google are verboten then? I'll keep that in mind.
<Kevin`> Dr_Willis: the framebuffer works fine, it's just super slow
<Dr_Willis> Kevin`:  and theres teh default of using the framebuffer module fb16 module it seems
<Dr_Willis> Kevin`:  the consoles dont work here at all on the live cd's :) they just sort of mirror the GDM screen. so the system seems 'locked up'
<alpharesearch> I resurrected an old program, stripped it from another package and created a PPA and now I want to see what steps do I need to do to include this package into the official repertories - who to contact?
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: Have you tried setting GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text in /etc/default/grub?
<LorgonJortle> Hello
<io> !packaging | alpharesearch
<ubottu> alpharesearch: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<LorgonJortle> My wireless internet keeps cutting out in Lucid.
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: # kvm -m 2048 -drive if=virtio,file=/dev/testxen/root_u32 -kernel /mnt/mnt1/installer/u104-32-nopae/linux -initrd /mnt/mnt1/installer/u10.04-32-nopae/initrd.gz -append "debian-installer/framebuffer=false fb=false vga=normal nomodeset nofb"
<io> alpharesearch: Information about how packages get added is on the second or third link, if I remember correctly.
<alpharesearch> thanks ubottu
<LorgonJortle> Is this a known bug, or am I missing something essential?
<io> !wireless | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LorgonJortle> Thanks, io. I'll see if I can find something.
<DJNomad> I need some help getting my web browsers working right
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: 1: I think it would be vga=text, and 2: despite what it seems vga= is not actually a kernel paremeter but a bootloader parameter, I don't know if kvm -kernel understands vga= or not.
<DJNomad> something is not right with my flash or my java or maybe both
<io> LorgonJortle: Check the relevant page for your wireless card and see if there are any notes associated with it, if not provide the output of "lspci -v | less" in here, someone may well be experiencing the same issue.
<io> LorgonJortle: Is it a wireless card or a USB device?
<LorgonJortle> USB device.
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: the installer starts in vga mode. always I think. there's some init script or module loaded that switches it to vb mode
<Kevin`> fb mode*
<io> LorgonJortle: "lsusb" not "lspci -v | less", for USB devices.
<DJNomad> is anyone familiar with the conduit toolbar you can make yourself?
<LorgonJortle> io, yeah it shows up in there. I need to check the docs.
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: The very first mode is set by the bootloader, not the kernel. While the kernel may change modes after being loaded your best bet is probably to try to configure the bootloader to hand off to the kernel in vga text mode.
<DJNomad> my issue is that the media player in it will not appear in ubuntu but its there in windoz
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: the system is being started in text mode. something in the installer changes it later
<R3cur51v3> Do you guys know any software that can recover data from a hard drive that was dropped and is physically damaged?
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: How have you determined that?
<Jordan_U> R3cur51v3: gddrescue
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: it says it's doing it, and the result is pretty obvious since it changes resolution and such
<iBiZa> Hi Guys, I just did a dual boot with ubuntu. When i go to boot into ubuntu I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown wn-block(0,0)" any ideas why this is happenign?
<carl0s-> When you click on a column header/title in Gnome, e.g. in file manager / nautilus, or when looking at CPU% in System Monitor, well why are the Ascending and Descending indicators back to front?
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: What is the exact message it prints? (so that you can grep for it in the installer and initramfs scripts)
<carl0s-> i.e. they are wrong
<Schalla> Sorry guys, but grub is named in Ubuntu 10.04 grub-common and grub-pc?
<axisys> is there a way to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit ?
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: I think the message is from the kernel. says Console: switching to color framebuffer xx:xx or whatever
<randy_> R3cur51v3: www.cgsecurity.org/wiki there is information about testdisk and photorec; they are used for data recovery and tend to be very good
<axisys> i installed 8gb mem in my laptop and i will now need a 64bit os to utilize it
<axisys> my bios sees 8gb
<Jordan_U> R3cur51v3: I recommend that you do *NOT* use testdisk or photorec on the drive itself, use gddrescue to create an image first.
<Jordan_U> R3cur51v3: gddrescue will get as much data as possible while preventing as much further damage as possible, I would use it before doing anything else with the drive.
<thoeger> hi channel - I have two laptops, both with Ubuntu Lucid all updated. In mouse preferences, one has a trackpad tab, the other does not. Why is that?
<Guest71651> hello i have a problem with a disk which has 278G of space when im using du -h --max-depth=1 im getting 245G of files when im now opening nautilus it shows me that there are 0bytes space left on the disk i also cant make folder or create new files how can i fix this_
<randy_> Jordan_U: R3cur51v3 i fail, though, to understand the benefit of that endeavour; the drive is physically damaged.  chances of recovery are slim to none as it is. anything done at this point is simply a shot in the dark to begin with.  furthermore, where will he put the image? he's running from a thumb drive!
<io> axisys: It is possible, but isn't suggested or has a straight forward way of doing it. I would suggest saving your package list "dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt", saving your home directory and then doing a fresh 64-bit install.
<thune3> carl0s-: arrow is direction of "ascending" order. what is backwards?
<carl0s-> thune3, it is back to front to all other operating systems, and intuition. The icon for "descending" is ^, which is unintuitive/wrong.
<arooni> looking for a client that can do sftp access?
<carl0s-> thune3, ^ shows something getting larger...
<io> arooni: Terminal?
<carl0s-> thune3, for ascending it should be ^ and for descending it should be v
<Guest71651> arooni, filezilla
<iBiZa> hi, just installed ubuntu and when i attemp to boot into ubuntu I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown wn-block(0,0) - any ideas how to fix this or why it is happening?
<io> axisys: If you upgrade 32-bit to 64-bit without a fresh install then you will most likely end up with a broken system as some /etc and /var files are architecture specific.
<Kevin`> R3cur51v3: you need a second larger drive to do this properly.
<Kevin`> heh, removing fbcon made it load the framebuffer but disable the console, fun
<io> iBiZa: Do you get a command prompt?
<arooni> io, i need to be able to list a directory
<arooni> Guest71651, filezilla doesnt seem to support keys
<alpha_> I am using a music software and for some reason it thinks the /home/ folder is empty. How bad would it be if I would create a folder /Music/ ?
<iBiZa> io: no, but I can get into it
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: Can you humor me and try booting the kernel from grub2 with "set gfxpayload=text"?
<io> !fsck | iBiZa
<ubottu> iBiZa: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<thune3> carl0s-: i guess i'm not clear what you are saying. the arrow corresponds to ascending: ^ means bottom-to-top ascending and v means top-to-bottom ascending. i'm on 9.10, but it's hard to believe it is different for 10.04
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: if you can link me a cd, floppy, or bootable binary image of grub2
<iBiZa> io: can't get into the command line sorry. only get minimal bash like
<io> alpha_: Can you change the path it uses to /home/$user/Music or something?
<carl0s-> thune3, no, you need to think about the shape. ^ starts off small and gets larger, in the same way that the mathematics symbols > and < work..   The shape of V is starting off big and getting thinner/smaller towards the bottom.
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: How about all 3 in one :) http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<alpha_> io: Nope, it complains and seem to think there is no such path
<R3cur51v3> Kevin`, I'm going to use an compressed FUSE-mounted filesystem on another compute.r
<io> alpha_: You changed the path in the application?
<R3cur51v3> Can anyone recommend a good FUSE-mounted compressed filesystem?
<io> iBiZa: I have no idea then, someone else should be able to help if you keep asking every now and then.
<alpharesearch> thanks io and ubottu - I guess the best way is to add the package to Debian
<io> alpharesearch: No problem. :-)
<iBiZa> io: thanks.
<Kevin`> R3cur51v3: why does it have to be fuse? ntfs I suppose.
<Hardened> hello! i got a problem with sound output: when i select "analog output", both speakers an headphones works on the same time! and if i select "analog headphones", they dont work at all!
<Marioux> hi guys
<Kevin`> R3cur51v3: I highly recommend you use a standard filesystem though
<alpha_> io, sorry I don't get what you mean. I've tried setting the path to /home/usernamne/Music but it does not work. My harddrive (I guess: home folder) is encrypted, could that be an issue?
<io> !hi | Marioux
<ubottu> Marioux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<R3cur51v3> Kevin`, ??
<Marioux> I have a few questions about ndiswrapper and encore ENLWI-G wireless card
<Marioux> I can't make it run on Ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<Marioux> :s
<axisys> io: so how do I use that selections.txt file ?
<R3cur51v3> I'm planning on transferring the files over an ethernet cord to another computer
<goku__> Marioux: i used to do that in 32 bit intell
<io> alpha_: What application? Are you sure that you have created /home/$user/Music and not somewhere else by accident? Can you "cd /home/$user/Music" in Terminal and it will take you there?
<Kevin`> R3cur51v3: nfs may be reasonable
<chemicalvamp> should i have to build lau to get its header files? ive already installed the binary and i got a single file out of it.. no lua.h
<Marioux> goku__, trouble seems to appear in the 64 bit version
<goku__> Marioux: never tried 63 bits
<Kevin`> R3cur51v3: realize that the proper way of doing this, if you don't have the filesystem working, is to make an image of the entire drive. if you don't have space for that, wait until you do. just leave the drive on the shelf.
<thune3> carl0s-: i think of it like an arrow that points in the direction of ascending. thinking about it though, its meaning could go either way depending on how one looks at it. I wonder if there is a gconf variable to change it.
<axisys> io: dpkg --set-selections selections.txt ?
<io> axisys: On the 32-bit install do "dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt" and once you have the fresh 64-bit install you can "dpkg --set-selections < selections.txt".
<axisys> io: ok.. thanks a lot
<Hardened> hello! i got a problem with sound output: when i select "analog output", both speakers an headphones works at the same time! and if i select "analog headphones", they dont work at all!
<axisys> io: there are some flash issues with 64bit .. correct ?
<xavierm> Hardened, That's pretty awesome
<alpha_> io: Yes, I am 100% sure. The application is named Squeezebox
<R3cur51v3> Kevin`, I'm going to use gddrescue to copy the file to a compressed filesystem on another computer.
<R3cur51v3> s/file/image
<carl0s-> thune3, I dunno. I reported as a bug over a year ago, but it's still unconfirmed. Mac OS and Windows both work the way I think it should work, so I'm not alone!! https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=578416
<Hardened> yeah!
<axisys> io: flashplayer that is
<io> axisys: I am not sure on that I'm afraid. I only use 64-bit on servers which do not require that.
<alpha_> io: it tells me "Invalid value "/home/alpha/Music" for audiodir"
<xavierm> Hardened, Check your alsamixer settings
<Kevin`> R3cur51v3: btrfs also supports compression I think, although I have never used it
<io> alpha_: What was it set to previously?
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: do you remember the qemu option to make a vfat disk automatically from a directory?
<Kevin`> grub no has host filesystem access
<alpha_> io: Blank, which means that it only streams music from the internet
<Hardened> xavierm i checked it..and i found something: when i mute the headphones, it mutes the speakers too!
<io> axisys: You could always check the release notes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes.
<thune3> carl0s-: here is a blog post related to this usability issue: http://matthom.com/archive/2009/03/24/usability-column-sorting-arrow-indicators
<io> alpha_: Find out what that field is expecting. Is it actually expecting a folder?
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: No, sorry. You can always mkfs a file and loop mount it.
<xavierm> Hardened, How many inputs does your sound card have?
<xavierm> Hardened, check this picture, might give you a hint: http://bit.ly/dfM1Bj
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: in a few minutes I will do that, I made it "work" for now by removing all the fb backend modules from the installer
<io> alpha_: I'm heading out now unfortunetly, someone else may be able to help or ask on their website as they don't seem to have an IRC channel here.
<alpha_> io: Ok, thanks for your efforts. cheers
<carl0s-> thune3, ah, interesting! He's on the same wavelength as me!
<Kevin`> there is a message though, "trying to enable framebuffer", that is probably from a userland script
<carl0s-> thune3, good find :)
<Kevin`> might check that out too
<NotALamer> when i use apt-rdepends with no options it seems to work fine but it doesn't include Recommends, if i add --follow=Depends,PreDepends,Recommends it doesn't appear to be recursive any more
<NotALamer> is this thing on?
<NotALamer> :P
<Kevin`> no, not on
<NotALamer> hmm
<NotALamer> mic check
<NotALamer> 1 2
<Hardened> xavierm,3 outputs! one in front and one in the back and a digital out..and 2 inputs: microphone in and line in
<NotALamer> i take it no one uses apt-rdepends
<axisys> io: thanks
<NotALamer> maybe i should figure out how to do it with apt-cache
<io> !patience | NotALamer
<ubottu> NotALamer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Kevin`> the ubuntu installer should have an option for a swap file
<io> axisys: No problem. :-)
<Kevin`> (not device)
<NotALamer> i wasn't planning on repeating the question
<juglar> .org
<Hardened> xavierm, is it normal that with "lspci" i found that my sound card is "alc1200" but in the support page of my pc (hp) its an "alc888s"
<seidos> is there an ubuntu chatroom for Portuguese speakers?
<coz_> seidos,  I dont think so
<Raydiation> are radeonhd drivers shipped by default and activated?
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: Another option would be to use a virtual serial console.
<seidos> coz_, thank you
<coz_> Raydiation,  yes they should be
<Raydiation> coz_: ty
<seidos> is the radeon driver open source and built into the kernel?
<Escobar> alguem do Brasil ?
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: hmm, true. less useful when applied to physical computers though :)
<Pici> !br | Escobar
<ubottu> Escobar: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coz_> seidos,  it is offered by default
<Kevin`> (well, it's useful, it just needs the extra computer and the cable)
<seidos> coz_, so yes?
<Jimshoes> Has anyone here ever installed aircrack?
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know where the GPG public/private keypairs are kept, once generated by Seahorse?
<coz_> seidos  not sure if they are incorporated into the kernel but certainly ...at least with ubuntu... they are enabled by default if your card is supported
<coz_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hardened> xavierm...
<seidos> coz_, ok
<coz_> Bossmanbeta,  i would not sorry
<carl0s-> My x301 with Ubuntu is awesome.
<Jimshoes> I need some help using a .patch file.
<Kevin`> always try the opensource video drivers work. when they work, they tend to cause far less problems
<Kevin`> always try first*
<coz_> Jimshoes,  you may want to go to the ##linux channel or the #programming channel :)
<Jimshoes> alright thanks, coz_
<NotALamer> well is there any other way to get a list of recursive package dependencies? it looks like apt-cache will follow Suggests as well, which i would rather it didn't
<coz_> NotALamer,  for compiz?
<Kevin`> on my desktop the opensource ati driver even does 3d stuff
<coz_> Kevin`,  and I hear it works well with opengl applications like cairo dock as well
<NotALamer> nah i'm trying to make a list of all the dependencies and recommendations for ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard
<NotALamer> so i can see what extra stuff i have installed
<coz_> NotALamer,  sorry I though I was in the #compiz channel  ...duh    too many channels   :)
<NotALamer> i already did it once but if you don't give apt-rdepends any options it doesn't follow Recommends
<NotALamer> hehe
<xavierm> Hardened, sorry, no it's not normal. When did it start happening?
<NotALamer> i guess i could just apt-get --set-selections from my list and then see what aptitude thinks i should reselect
<xavierm> Hardened, I mean headphones and speakers mixing up
<coeus> hello all, i'm having an issue with my eth0 coming up correctly on boot. no matter if it is dhcp or static, i always have to do ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 to get the interface to work properly
<ChogyDan> NotALamer: have you looked as the tasksel lists?
<Hardened> hi! since a fresh installation of ubuntu ;)
<NotALamer> hm no
<NotALamer> i actually just saw tasksel in aptitude recently and meant to check it out
<NotALamer> but i forgot
<NotALamer> thanks
<LorgonJortle> How can I manually set the channel my generic (defualt) wireless driver is on?
<Kevin`> LorgonJortle: iwconfig xxx channel #
<Hardened> xavierm, since a fresh installation of ubuntu ;)
<LorgonJortle> Where xxx is wlan0 Kevin`?
<Kevin`> LorgonJortle: you should not need to use that unless you are using ap or rfmon mode
<Kevin`> LorgonJortle: yes
<LorgonJortle> My internet keeps cutting out.
<LorgonJortle> So I thought telling it exactly what channel to go on might help.
<LorgonJortle> You don't think so?
<Kevin`> it's doubtful that is the problem
<LorgonJortle> Hmmph
<NotALamer> can you ping anything when it stops working
<nixbox> i have two wireless interfaces, i want one of them to be managed by network-manager, and i want the other to be handled manually by me, how can i tell network-manager to do this, there is no way to do that from the GUI, is there any config file that i can modify to affect this behavior?
<Kevin`> my wireless problems kind of magically went away when I set up a nice openwrt+atheros ap
<NotALamer> yeah there's a file nixbox, i forget where it is
<ChogyDan> nixbox: I think if you set it via /etc/interfaces then you should be able to set it manually
<LorgonJortle> NotALamer: I haven't tried, but the entire connection cuts out, I believe.
<skulker> My kingdom to the first who answers the question..
<NotALamer> yeah that one
<Kevin`> skulker: which?
<NotALamer> /etc/network/interfaces
<skulker> I have an external RAID enclosure connected to my Ubunto 10.04 box with an eSATA card and cable.
<skulker> Inside said enclosure are four 1TB drives I wish to configure in RAID1+0
<LorgonJortle> skulker: 42
<NotALamer> do you have any other computers sharing the same connection, and do they also stop working?
<skulker> In Ubunto, I see /sd[bcde]
<skulker> er, /dev/sd[bcde]
<Kevin`> skulker: does the raid enclosure do raid itself or does it just present the drives to the host
<skulker> However, when I reboot, sometimes I do not see one or more of the drives in /dev
<Incarnation> how can I make the middle mouse button in ubuntu 10.4 work for scrolling on firefox?
<Incarnation> right now it serves to copy and paste selections of text
<LorgonJortle> NotALamer: My brother has a laptop using Win7 x64. Lemme ask if it ever cuts out.
<NotALamer> k
<skulker> Kevin - It's a Rosewill RSV-S4-X, supposedly it will do RAID internally.. but without appropriate software, I figure it just passes the drives to Ubuntu.
<LorgonJortle> NotALamer: Nah, he said that it never does.
<NotALamer> well it must be your box then
<robertzaccour> where can i get logitech pc gamepad drivers?
<skulker> Assuming that's the case, missing drives on reboot is my first concern.
<LorgonJortle> Agreed.
<iyunkateus> I can't get any sound on my 10.04 Netbook Edition
<Kevin`> skulker: if it did raid internally you wouldn't need software, except maybe to configure it. I doubt it's hardware raid
<riverwind_> This moratorium is for net neutrality that I posted on my blog
<NotALamer> i would try to figure out what exactly stops working, when it stops working
<NotALamer> like can you still ping other computers on your network, or google.com
<Kevin`> skulker: post of kernel log of it working and not working
<NotALamer> can you still nslookup or dig an address
<LorgonJortle> It seems rather random; it's not when there is a heavy load, or when I'm doing anything specific.
<NotALamer> do your routes in netstat -nr look ok
<NotALamer> does your interface still have an ip
<LorgonJortle> I haven't tried. My internet is working as of right now. Hence my ability to be here.
<robertzaccour> where can i get logitech pc gamepad drivers?
<NotALamer> yeah
<iyunkateus> I can't get any sound on my 10.04 Netbook Edition; what other information do you need to help me solve the problem?
<NotALamer> it's hard to fix without knowing what exactly is breaking
<LorgonJortle> robertzaccour: Logitech website?
<LorgonJortle> NotALamer: No doubt.
<robertzaccour> LorgonJortle: do i install them with ndisgtk?
<Nikon> iyunkateus: try using ALSA
<NotALamer> try checking that stuff the next time it breaks
<LorgonJortle> Yeah
<NotALamer> how long does it stay off/
<LorgonJortle> I will
<NotALamer> ?
<LorgonJortle> Forever. Until I Disable/Enable wireless.
<iyunkateus> Nikon: I'm pretty sure I am using ALSA
<NotALamer> ah
<NotALamer> how often does it happen?
<Nikon> iyunkateus: so you configured it to use ALSA?
<LorgonJortle> It'll try to connect, but the green only one green dot will light up, meaning that it hasn't chatted with my router. If I enable.disable it, the second green light will light up and I'll have connection.
<Nikon> iyunkateus: it doesnt come like that
<LorgonJortle> It can happen a few times a day.
<skulker> Kevin - actually, it's just a port multiplier, so software it is.
<iyunkateus> Nikon: Is that something new to 10.04 or something? I thought ALSA was the default.
<skulker> I'm looking for kern.log evidence.. so far nothing stands out
<NotALamer> hm sounds like it's specific to wireless, but i have no idea what that second green light actually means
<Nikon> no
<SegFaultAX> How do I set the resolution for my camera globally?
<NotALamer> do you get any log messages in messages or syslog?
<LorgonJortle> NotALamer: Do you know what I'm talking about with the "second green light"?
<NotALamer> yeah
<SegFaultAX> The capture is screwed at higher than 320x240 but it defaults to 640x480
<NotALamer> i used to have ubuntu on my laptop
<LorgonJortle> I'ven't checked the logs.
<NotALamer> haven't used it recently though
<NotALamer> that would be a good idea too
<Nikon> iyunkateus: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<LorgonJortle> What's the absolute location of the sys log?
<Nikon> works on 10 too i believe
<NotALamer> /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<LorgonJortle> Ok, thanks.
<Schalla> When I try to install gfxboot and try to "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" it says:
<Schalla> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<LorgonJortle> syslog is empty...
<NotALamer> that's odd
<NotALamer> maybe it just rotated
<NotALamer> do you have older ones?
<Nikon> iyunkateus: ubuntu comes with pulseaudio
<skulker> This reboot worked, not sure why..
<LorgonJortle> Lemme check
<NotALamer> like syslog.1
<NotALamer> or syslog.2.gz
<skulker> Is there a way to rescan the SCSI chain and mount drives that may not have spun up fast enough?
<LorgonJortle> Yeah, syslog.1
<iyunkateus> Nikon: oh, I thought that it came with ALSA, considering that pulseaudio has a seperate volume control
<LorgonJortle> I'll check it out
<NotALamer> probably should check dmesg too
<LorgonJortle> Ton of stuff in here about wireless
<NotALamer> not surprising
<Nikon> iyunkateus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895216
<Nikon> iyunkateus: i had the exact same problem btw
<GameFreak> Does anybody know of  a program that can give me a list of sectors that files on a CD occupy?
<LorgonJortle> I suppose I'll wait until next time it happens and check the log.
<NotALamer> yeah maybe it will tell you what's wrong
<LorgonJortle> Thanks for the help, man.
<NotALamer> no problem
<NotALamer> good luck
<pyrophelia> does anybody know what would cause ssh transfers to be limited to 100Mbps speeds?  if i check something out via svn or sftp on my server I get a max transfer rate of about 12MBps.  however if transfer via afp I'll max the raid out.
<Nikon> is there any way to get ansi characters working in terminal? all i get is the following: ��� (diamond question marks)
<KB1JWQ> pyrophelia: Encryption overhead.
<KB1JWQ> Nikon: Sure, locale.
<KB1JWQ> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<KB1JWQ> !utf8
<strato> guys one question
<randy_> pyrophelia: yeah, i was gonna say the same thing, ssh encryption is probably keeping it back
<strato> If I cp-Rp my / on another partition
<pyrophelia> KB1JWQ: is it possible to speed it up?
<Nikon> !utf8
<Nikon> !utf-8
<strato> and use it as RAID will it work
<Mathuin> Ugh.  Anyone know what Ubuntu package has the XMLParser module for Python?  I've checked Google with the obvious terms in my send and came up dry.
<KB1JWQ> pyrophelia: Sure. Don't use SSH.
<pyrophelia> :/
<KB1JWQ> Use netcat or whatnot. :-)
<Nikon> thanks KB1JWQ
<strato> I don't want to dd the disk
<randy_> pyrophelia: you could try a faster proc... or you could find a sort of hardware encryption solution
<pyrophelia> I don't think it's that
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: how can I disable the framebuffer from starting after install?
<randy_> pyrophelia: hardware encryption is why dedicated VPN routers are so expensive...
<pyrophelia> when i do a transfer atop never breaks 10% for sftp
<strato> * I mean cp -R --preserve=all
<Mathuin> pyrophelia: can you temporarily set the cipher to 'none' to see if encryption is really the problem?
<pyrophelia> for example, if I open of filezila and start a single transfer it caps at 100Mbps, but if I allow 10 instances, then I'll get full bandwidth
<randy_> pyrophelia: there's more to it than that.  NAPI will prevent the CPU from getting swamped
<pyrophelia> even with 10 instances all going through sftp, it still doesn't break 10%
<pyrophelia> in atop at least
<Ex-Opesa> !htop
<pyrophelia> the raid isn't maxed
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: With a normal install you'd edit /etc/default/grub (ether by uncommenting #GRUB_TERMINAL=console, since by default grub uses gfxpayload=keep, meaning keep the current mode or by setting GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text)
<pyrophelia> I can only max the raid out if I use something like afp
<smallfoot-> afp?
<j_ayen_green> where does vbox keep the vdi file? don't seem to be in the oracle/vbox directory
<pyrophelia> apples version of ipx
<smallfoot-> j_ayen_green, somewhere in your home directory
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: I know how to do it for grub, but even if I do that ubuntu will enable it itself
<j_ayen_green> smallfoot-: using a windows host
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> maybe somewhere under Document & Settings
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: I'm not completely certain that a frambuffer won't be setup afterward but given that using gfxpayload=text helps many people for whom their ttys don't show up at all, I think that mode is kept.
<emma> I love Ubuntu
<smallfoot-> i do too
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: i'll try that when I get networking enabled in the vm (editing files on fb is too slow). but I doubt it will make a difference
<j_ayen_green> ah, found it
<pyrophelia> so
<pyrophelia> I just installed ftpd just to test my theory
<pyrophelia> full bandwidth
<chemicalvamp> i had to add a repository to install a specific program and now that i have it, i want to get rid of that repository, i've removed it from sources.list do i need to run a command in apt-get to completely remove it or the package lists it got from it?
<pyrophelia> but ssh is never using excesive ammounts of bandwidth
<pyrophelia> er cpu time that is
<pyrophelia> what do I do
<pufu_> chemicalvamp - yep just apt-get update
<Kevin`> chemicalvamp: just aptitude / apt-get update will be enough. unless you want the little space back from the list files
<chemicalvamp> i just dont want to get any updates from the site i added
<chemicalvamp> so if its gone from sources.list its all good
<chemicalvamp> thanks
<Mathuin> I found a workaround for my XMLParser problem.
<smallfoot-> what does a chemicalvamp eat?
<chemicalvamp> whatever he decides
<Mathuin> Now I'm trying to find out why Ubuntu's tar can't examine a compressed ISO but FreeBSD's tar can.  Whee!
<chemicalvamp> mostly blondes though
<smallfoot-> oh
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text didn't seem to do anything, either to grub or linux
<smallfoot-> yeah blonde guys are hot
<pyrophelia> zing
<chemicalvamp> ahh im gonna stab ./configure.. i have lua5.1 and lua50 headers installed and "lua.h is required, install lua header files"
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: You ran "sudo update-grub"? GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD controlls the mode that grub passes to the kernel, if you want grub itself to use console then set GRUB_TERMINAL=console .
<Jordan_U> chemicalvamp: Did you run "sudo apt-get build-deb lua5.1"?
<Jordan_U> chemicalvamp: Sorry, "build-dep" not "build-deb"
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: how is it passed to the kernel
<chemicalvamp> yeah Jordan_U says i need to some 'sources' URIs in my sources.lst
<Kevin`> and yes, I ran update-grub
<chemicalvamp> and i cant find a lua source repository
<chemicalvamp> and the "simple" lua5.1.4 source build failed..
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: Via the linux boot protocal, "vga=" has always been somewhat of a lie as documented in http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<skulker> What's the proper way to set rootdelay in grub?
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: well, it's still starting a framebuffer. after boot of course, probably the same way the installer is
<yakov> hello
<skulker> I'm assuming modifyin the file in /boot/grub is nono
<Kevin`> although i'm sure the options are different
<Hasch> hi
<yakov> hi Hasch
<iBiZa> hi, just installed ubuntu and when i attemp to boot into ubuntu I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown wn-block(0,0) - any ideas how to fix this or why it is happening?
<Kevin`> skulker: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub. you can change the menu file directly but the changes will be overwritten by updates. i'm sure you are also aware you can change it at boot, while in grub
<yakov> anyone testing maverick?
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: The obviously out of date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer suggests adding "nofb" as a kernel parameter (but then it also suggests that vga=normal should work).
<yakov> someone from mexico ?
<Hasch> any1 got an intel gma 4500m ? because i'm stuck now with the missing driver support on lucid lynx
<yakov> which driver Hasch?
<Hasch> my graphic driver
<Kevin`>  
<ChogyDan> Hasch: is that a laptop?
<Hasch> graphics media accelerator(GMA) 4500M from intel
<Hasch> yep
<yakov> Haxch: have you try at intel site?
<ChogyDan> Hasch: what model laptop?
<Hasch> aspire 2930Z from Acer
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: nofb doesn't work. grub complains that vga= is incorrect usage, and also doesn't work. gfxpayload=text in grub doesn't work
<ChogyDan> Hasch: it looks like there is already support, right?  since like 8.10?
<MaRk-I> Hasch: are you getting a black screen at boot up?
<Hasch> ^^ no black screen or any boot up problems but
<Hasch> when i ' ve got too many windows open pc starts goin slow and 3d games are aweful or dont work at all
<Hasch> and when i get on system>admin>system monitor
<Jordan_U> Kevin`: I have no idea. If you give a bogus root= option then you can tell if the framebuffer is being setup in the initramfs.
<smallfoot-> then dont have so many windows open
<smallfoot-> or get a better computer
<Kevin`> Jordan_U: it's not in the initramfs, blacklisting the module works
<JamesHarrison> Getting a very odd no space left error: http://pastie.org/1054716
<JamesHarrison> As you can see, there's... quite a bit of spare room.
<JamesHarrison> Yet, make a text file that says 'test' and you get a no space on device message
<trojan_spike> 5 gb left?
<trojan_spike> 6
<JamesHarrison> 138GB available on /
<Hasch> windows aint the big problem but if i go on syste preferences and hit monitor settings
<Jordan_U> JamesHarrison: Anything interesting in dmesg?
<Kevin`> JamesHarrison: it's complaining about the usb drive, or /?
<JamesHarrison> Kevin`: /
<Hasch> no DDC/CI support
<JamesHarrison> Jordan_U: First thing I checked, nothing
<Kevin`> JamesHarrison: have it run fsck
<Hasch> atm just on vesa standard monitor
<blut> i have a question, offtopic...
<JamesHarrison> Kevin`: fsck reveals some minor errors on the mapper, just rebooting to run it while umounted now
<Guest25996> jack@jack-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest25996> Setting up menu (2.1.43ubuntu1) ...
<Guest25996> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<Guest25996> dpkg: error processing menu (--configure):
<Guest25996>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Guest25996> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> Guest25996: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blut> which form of address do i use for a ph d?
<wers> how do I change the font face on GNOME Terminal?
<blut> something like Dear Ph.D. <lastname>?
<blut> wers: Profile preferances
<wers> BlueEagle, found it. thanks!
<Jordan_U> JamesHarrison: What's the output of " sudo tune2fs -l /dev/mapper/root-root" ?
<Kevin`> blut: wouldn't it be dear dr foo?
<blut> Kevin`: jo i just checked on google... seams to be that way
<JamesHarrison> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/1054725
<blut> Kevin`: even though a phd is not a dr in german...
<Jordan_U> JamesHarrison: "Free inodes: 8", there's your problem.
<iBiZa> hi, just installed ubuntu and when i attemp to boot into ubuntu I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown wn-block(0,0) - any ideas how to fix this or why it is happening?
<Guest25996> can you help me ?"http://paste.ubuntu.com/467288/"
<JamesHarrison> Jordan_U: Okay. Free inodes are a problem why? What's the solution?
<JamesHarrison> oh, lack of free inodes.
 * JamesHarrison facepalms
<JamesHarrison> (coming up on 3AM here, doing great today...)
<LucidGuy> Any try Lubuntu?  is it really pretty much the same thing minus Gnome?
<Daekdroom> LucidGuy, not really.
<Daekdroom> LucidGuy, its application collection includes more lighter options, I believe.
<LucidGuy> Daekdroom, have you tried it?
<Jordan_U> JamesHarrison: Unfortunately there's no way* to increase the number of available inodes in place. *You could convert to btrfs in place, but btrfs is still not very stable.
<Daekdroom> LucidGuy, No, but given the figures about RAM usage I have read, I can asure you it's somewhat different.
<Guest25996> what should i do ????http://paste.ubuntu.com/467288/
<LucidGuy> Daekdroom, I have a Dell Mini 10 atom proc.  I want this baby to go as fast as possible.  Mainly web browsing.
<Jordan_U> JamesHarrison: You can also just delete a bunch of small files.
<JamesHarrison> Jordan_U: Pretty sure issue is down to inode size on this partition; btrfs may end up being the only solution but I'll cull some old source directories for the time being.
<JamesHarrison> Cheers for the help!
<Guest9222> plz help"http://paste.ubuntu.com/467288/"
<Kevin`> JamesHarrison: I don't think there's an online way to increase inodes. you may need to copy the data off and reformat it with more
<Kevin`> JamesHarrison: it's pretty easy to fix in the latter way though
<Kevin`> aside from the time it will take
<JamesHarrison> Kevin`: Yeah, fair enough :) Might give btrfs a try, been meaning to give it a spin anyway and this is just a test server; worst case I lose my continuous integration setup and restore from backup :)
<vol7ron> modprobe nvidia-current
<vol7ron> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): No such device
<sweetpi> Guest9222: if you had a space before the paste url, maybe someone would actually click on it
<vol7ron> any ideas?
<ChogyDan> vol7ron: dkms status
<happydonkey> is there anyone tell me what's the vision of flash editor can be used in ubuntu
<Kevin`> vol7ron: check dmesg. the message is indicating it's not finding any hardware to use
<vol7ron> dkms status
<vol7ron> nvidia-current, 195.36.24, 2.6.32-24-generic, x86_64: installed
<sharif> Hello
<sharif> How to install zend for php ?
<happydonkey> ^_^
<ChogyDan> Guest9222: how did it get that way?
<vol7ron> Kevin`: i guess that makes sense, since this is in a vmware guest
<sharif> or it will be installed once I have install PHP ?
<Guest9222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467288/
<vol7ron> or does that matter?
<Guest9222> by installing wifi radar
<ChogyDan> Guest9222: try removing menu, and then reinstalling it
<vol7ron> has anyone got ubuntu desktop effects working in vmware yet?
<Jordan_U> JamesHarrison: Kevin`: In place conversion of ext4 to btrfs, keeping the original ext4 filesystem intact, is one the most awesome concepts :)
<axisys> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Guest9222> ChogyDan: how?
<spartan07> my crontab is not working. When I run the command on the terminal it works
<vol7ron> axisys: it's not virtualization in ubuntu
<vol7ron> axisys: it's virtualization of ubuntu
<spartan07> running ubuntu LTS 8.04
<ChogyDan> Guest9222: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/menu.postinst ; dpkg --remove menu
<axisys> vol7ron: right.. so ubuntu is a guest os correct ?
<banished> Hi, is it possible to see which application causes how much network traffic and to which host?
<vol7ron> axisys: correct w/ a win7 host
<vol7ron> axisys: next new hd will have ubuntu as a dual-boot
<spartan07> I tried editing it 2 ways: 1) crontab -e and 2) nano /etc/crontab
<axisys> vol7ron: well i wont run win .. not my cup of tead
<ChogyDan> vol7ron: I think the best you can do in terms of drivers is to install the guest additions.  Not sure about 3d
<axisys> tea*
<gogeta> vol7ron: in virtulbox go to settings and enable 3d acell
<vol7ron> ChogyDan: yeah, I think the whole OpenGL dilemma still hasn't been tackled
<Guest9222> ChogyDan: thx i will try .
<rww> !info nethogs | banished
<ubottu> banished: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-3 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<vol7ron> gogeta: that won't do anything that I know of, it's the same effect as VMWare's 3D Accel
<sharif> What is the database defult password, is it admin user password ? cuz i try to set the phpmyadmin and it give me fail when i enter admin of ubuntu password
<ChogyDan> Guest9222: o yeah, don't forget to apt-get install menu      afterwords
<rww> !info hello | rww
<ubottu> rww: hello (source: hello): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-3 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 644 kB
<Guest9222> ChogyDan: thx again (^_^)
<IdleOne> !info hello | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: hello (source: hello): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-3 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 644 kB
<vol7ron> axisys: if you want to game, you will run win :)
<Unidentified5176> how can i remove ubuntu and install windows 7 only?
<axisys> vol7ron: i wont need game.. thanks :-)
<vol7ron> :)
<vol7ron> unidentified5176: lmao
<sharif> hello, please help me
<Hasch> lol
<vol7ron> sharif: consider yourself helped.
<vol7ron> damn this is easy
<Pcs> hi sharif!
<ChogyDan> Unidentified5176: first, install the default windows bootloader  (ask in #windows), then delete the ubuntu partition
<noisewaterphd> what'd I miss
<IdleOne> Unidentified5176: pop in your windows cd and reboot. more help in ##windows
<sharif> What is the database defult password, is it admin user password ? cuz i try to set the phpmyadmin and it give me fail when i enter admin of ubuntu password
<Unidentified5176> thanks guys
<vol7ron> unidentified5176: buy a new computer
<Unidentified5176> i have a new computer
<Hasch> xD
<noisewaterphd> sharif: brand new mysql install default user/pass is root/blank, from the localhost
<Unidentified5176> i'm stupid, i installed linux and it removed everything.
<vol7ron> ahh
<Hasch> lol why did u that for?
<vol7ron> yeah you can just reformat during install
<Unidentified5176> i couldn't buy win7 so they told me about this free os
<noisewaterphd> so if phpmyadmin is running on the same box as mysql then you just enter root and no password
<Unidentified5176> friend told me i can watch movies and anime in it.
<vol7ron> unidentified5176: yes you can
<spartan07> Unidentified5176, new comuter did not come with windows 7 already installed?
<Unidentified5176> came with vista
<noisewaterphd> sharif: you do however realize that this is the ubuntu tech channel, not phpmyadmin or mysql
<vol7ron> unidentified5176: vista these days is about equivalent to win7
<Hasch> so? u can use youtube on vista too lol
<Kevin`> Unidentified5176: the installer asks you if you want to remove everything or install next to an existing os. although if you weren't paying attention there's not much you can do about it now other than reinstalling, if you want it
<Unidentified5176> vista sucks
<spartan07> so does win7
<Kevin`> Unidentified5176: I watch all my anime on ubuntu ;p
<Unidentified5176> i saw win7 in my friend's house really fast and better than fista
<spartan07> me too
<Hasch> what "animie"?XD
<mains_power> true
<mains_power> 7 is better than vista for sure
<vol7ron> you probably need to tweak vista, but after the latest service pack, the patches should have made it equivalent to win7
<mains_power> but i had sound problems
<IdleOne> !windows
<noisewaterphd> i saw win7 on my new desktop for about 1 second before i installed linux over it
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<sharif> noisewaterphd, Thank you I try to install it using Synaptic, well it fails.. Sorry I didn't know that but I try to install it to Ubuntu.. I do not know everything..
<mains_power> apparently microsoft intentionally sabotagued the creative sound drivers
<Unidentified5176> yeah i bought it today dvd fresh install
<mains_power> introduced bugs on purpose
<mains_power> I had to remove my creative sound card
<mains_power> to stop it screwing up
<spartan07> mains_power, wow that sucks
<vol7ron> Linux does have a more support in general
<adamkex> are there any graphical utils for cpufreqd, for example automatically changing governors when the battery is plugged/unplugged?
<vol7ron> if only they could improve the graphics engines
<noisewaterphd> i do have to admit though that 7 is about the most decent thing MS has ever put out
<mains_power> it still needs more hardware than linux
<mains_power> 7 needs 1Ghz processor, 1 Gig ram
<mains_power> a lot of hDD space
<vol7ron> so?
<IdleOne> !ot | mains_power
<ubottu> mains_power: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mains_power> ok
<mains_power> sorry
<IdleOne> Thank you
<noisewaterphd> sharif: sudo apt-get install mysql
<spartan07> wonder why. creative piss of ballmer
<spartan07> ?
<spartan07> lol
<noisewaterphd> sharif: how does it fail, what is the error
<vol7ron> !ot | vol7ron
<ubottu> vol7ron, please see my private message
<adamkex> if i didn't use a webbrowser and flash i wouldn't need more than 200mb ram
<vol7ron> i don't read private messages
<vol7ron> i might have it turned off
<Kevin`> web browser is fine with 200mb ram, although flash is a mess
<adamkex> depends how long you have had it running
<Pcs> olá alguem fala portugues?
<IdleOne> vol7ron: ubottu  is the channel bot, you may want to enable messages from the bot
<adamkex> and how high your uptime is
<IdleOne> !br | Pcs
<ubottu> Pcs: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vol7ron> ah
<sharif> noisewaterphd, the debconf on ubuntu for configaring the phpmysql, after I type the password it gave me next step to retry..
<Pcs> ok
 * noisewaterphd hopes that flash is about to get a whole lot better after the shit they've been catching in the media lately
<Kevin`> adamkex: the amount of memory it uses for cache is proportional to how much you have
<sharif> noisewaterphd, and have other options to ignore or abort ..
<Kevin`> adamkex: and is also changable
<adamkex> Kevin`: ok
<IdleOne> noisewaterphd: please keep the language clean
<noisewaterphd> sharif: what?
<vol7ron> i'd like to build an inexpensive HTPC running linux... I can't wait til that will happen for ~$200
<noisewaterphd> just install mysql
<noisewaterphd> download phpmyadmin, drop it in your apache webroot and go...
<sharif> noisewaterphd, yes I did choose to install mysql and phpmyadmin maybe synatpic dose not install mysql first, I got it..
<Kevin`> vol7ron: you could probably do that with a newer-generation beableboard equivalent device
<noisewaterphd> sharif: I've never installed phpmyadmin with a package manager, so I don't know what the problem is, i would imagine its no different though
<sharif> noisewaterphd, may I ask how to install zend for php or its installed with php ?
<noisewaterphd> you mean the zend framework?
<sharif> noisewaterphd, I mean zend to run zend php files for php
<noisewaterphd> because otherwise zend is just php, and I highly suggest just using the usual php packages
<vol7ron> Kevin`: there's still this Ceton card that can capture 4 streams at once, I think off of 1 or 2 CableCARDs.  It is around $400 by itself
<noisewaterphd> sharif: ya, just php, thats all you need
<noisewaterphd> apt-get install php
<Kevin`> vol7ron: there's a cablecard device that works with linux? first i've heard of it
<vol7ron> Kevin`: not sure it works on Linux :)
<Kevin`> vol7ron: well, aside from the proprietary stuff in tivo I mean
<Kevin`> vol7ron: it's not very useful if it doesn't ;p
<jacob_> hey guys, I wanna use gnome but having the splitting like ratpoison, is there possible?
<Kevin`> vol7ron: but at least it exists, I suppose
<maxwellian> Hi all.  Why does my graphical memory monitor app say that I'm using much less memory than 'free -m'?
<anvilsmith> Question: could anyone link to instructions for using a pendrive as an apt repository?
<sharif> noisewaterphd, Thanks so much ;)
<noisewaterphd> sharif: np
<Kevin`> vol7ron: I don't use cable so it's a non-issue, but i'm sure it will become one eventually when I want to use encrypted digital cable
<vol7ron> yes it will and having max channels will enable you to record and host for your family/friends
<vol7ron> stream tv from home to your iphone
<Kevin`> I can do that now. just not with cable, as I don't have cable ;p
<vol7ron> premium cable is where it's at
<vol7ron> but i have to get back to this PostgreSQL install, thanks for the help guys
<yakov> how could you stream tv to an iphone?
<yakov> vlc ? maybe?
<vol7ron> yakov: there are many different programs and setups able to do this
<yakov> just giveme the program names i
<yakov> Ill do my homework please
<yakov> vol7ron: just give me some program names, Ill research. Thank you
<vol7ron> yakov: google
<vol7ron> yakov: I would just build it myself through my network
<yakov> vol7ron: ok thanks anyway, i will also
<vol7ron> essentially open your home pc as a host that serves your "file"
<vol7ron> as your pc records, it needs to be decoded/encoded to the proper media type and then can be viewed as a streamed file through the phone's media browser
<vol7ron> in iPhone it would be quicktime player
<yakov> vol7ron: ok thankyou very much. I got the idea
<dave__> I am tying to install kvm on ubuntu desktop 64 bit; I ran into a permission problem: When I went to the file to change permissions I coul not; message said that I was not the onwer
<tomas__> Hii
<tomas__> I have problems with my sound
<tomas__> Anyone here
<tomas__> ?
<anvilsmith> I probably can't help. What do you mean by problems with your sound?
<tomas__> Hi
<anvilsmith> What do you mean by problems with your sound?
<tomas__>  The PC shut down unexpectedly,and know i cant hear nothing
<sweetpi> !sound | tomas__
<ubottu> tomas__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cdiddy> does anyone if wubi is a complete installation of ubuntu and should run completely correctly or is it just a sort way to try out ubuntu? i just tried using wubi and it gave me some problems when i tried doing to many things and installing things
<jjgalvez__> inserting the sd chip from my camera used to trigger picasa photo import, this no longer works with lucid, any ideas how to restore this?
<vicky__> hello
<thune3> jjgalvez__: open nautilus file manager, edit->preference [media] tab in menu. Photo auto action is there.
<Flomaster> some thing is messing up my runlevel when I boot up I get a runlevel of unknown can anyone help?
<Flomaster> wow its dead up in here tonight
<bp0> is there something that can put the time and weather on the password screen?
<Hasch> its 5 am
<Hasch> hanging on to the coffe cup
<SuNk8> hi guys, is there a way of generating a grub.cfg file from the live session?
<bp0> SuNk8, yes
<SuNk8> bp0, how?
<bp0> you are using the live cd, but you want to update the grub that is on the hd?
<SuNk8> bp0, yup, u got it.
<SuNk8> bp0, I want to generate grub.cfg from the live cd
<bp0> mount the partition that has the grub.cfg on it and then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/where/it/is/mounted /dev/sdx
<jjgalvez__> thune3: thanks
<bp0> the instructions for reinstalling grub on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bp0> also the super grub disk, or system rescue cd can do this even easier
<thune3> jjgalvez__: i hope that is the only setting it takes to get it to work
<SuNk8> bp0, I've done that. Actually I have made a separate partition for the same. But that doesn't give me a grub.cfg file. On restart, I get to the grub> prompt
<Phoenixz> I used a ppa to install a newer beta version of a package, didnt fix the problem I was having.. Now, how can I revert to the stable version in the normal repo? I already removed the beta repo, but even after an apt-get update; apt-get update, the newer version sticks..
<deexannihilate> Can anyone help me get a Belkin F7d1101 USB Wireless to work in Ubuntu 10.04?
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: do you know what chipset is in it?
<trism> Phoenixz: you can install a specific version with apt-get, sudo apt-get install package_name=version;
<trism> Phoenixz: apt-cache policy package should list the repo versions available
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: where would I find that information?
<peepingtom> Phoenixz: also through apt pinning
<Phoenixz> peepingtom: apt pinning?
<Phoenixz> I just tried to just remove the package and reinstall.. since the original repo isnt there anymore, I can only imagine it will install the original version again..
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<peepingtom> Phoenixz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jjgalvez__> thune3: well I gave it a try and it kind of worked, the import script has some issues, but at least it launched picasa
<Phoenixz> which I can verify, it just did so..
<SuNk8> bp0, currently, I haven't installed any linux os. I just have a windows 7. I have checked the links before. I just want to create the windows entry right now. I'm still experimenting with grub2. can u plz help me?
<peepingtom> Phoenixz: oh you got rid of the repo, just reload your list of repositories and "force version" in synaptic or uninstall/reinstall
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: !paste  the output of lsmod please
<peepingtom> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bp0> SuNk8, no, I can't. I've never done that.
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: http://pastebin.com/XwNFdUQe
<Phoenixz> peepingtom: well, not using synaptic (on kubuntu, but mainly using command line)
<SuNk8> bp0, ok, thanks anyway...
<cyberal> hello
<Phoenixz> cyberal: hello too
<cyberal> I need help ASAP on installing ubuntu 10.04
 * Phoenixz thinks we need a "hello to you too!" bot...
<Phoenixz> cyberal: 1) download live cd, 2) ...    3) world domination..
<cyberal> i have burned a cd with it
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: ok there isnt a driver loaded for it currently (the wifi dongle is plugged in, ya?) so please give the output of "lsusb"
<rgoytacaz> How can I get the current directory path?
<tocsique> u can install in paralel with windows
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: Bus 001 Device 009: ID 050d:945a Belkin Components
<trism> rgoytacaz: pwd
<cyberal> while booting, i'm having weird problem, the screen starts nice and pretty and then either a bunch of colored lines or colored dots appears and stops
<cyberal> i have a laptop w/ nvidia card on it
<cyberal> i heard that nvidia is the problem
<cyberal> is this true?
<soreau> cyberal: It's likely the driver
<Marcus> Can someone please help? I'm trying to fix a broken ubuntu
<cyberal> i can install w/o issues the 9.12 version, but, cant at all w/ this new version, 10.04
<soreau> cyberal: thought it could be bad vram. Does it work with 3D on any other OS?
<soreau> Marcus: How did you break it?
<Marcus> soreau: I installed some new libs, and it no longer reboots.
<Marcus> :-)
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: so what i'm doing is googling for "050d:945a" and "chipset". That string of numbers and letters is the USB device ID, it's how the USb device identifies itself to the OS. First few hits on google talk about people using ndiswrapper, which uses the Windows drivers under Linux. It really sucks sometimes so hopefully you dont have to do that
<cyberal> yes, i have win7 in another partition and works
<soreau> Marcus: what new libs, where did you find them, how did you install them and why?
<Marcus> soreau: So I'm on the cd and I'm trying to mount and then chroot my hd, which worked fine.
<peepingtom> udeexannihilate: it's a "realtek" brand chipset most likely
<soreau> cyberal: Then it's likely a driver issue. Did you install the proprietary drivers yet or are you still using nouveau?
<Marcus> soreau: All the latest libs to load the newest build of fspot.
<peepingtom> deexannihilate ^^^
<rgoytacaz> hwo do I get the current directory path?
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: I installed ndiswrapper before coming on here, but was unsure what to do afterwards.
<Marcus> soreau: after installing them, I could no longer reboot. Purple screen of death.
<soreau> Marcus: 'all' libs?
<cyberal> just want to install ubuntu. I can get openSuse 11.3 to work and, as i already said, 9.12
<Marcus> soreau: after installing them, I could no longer reboot. Purple screen of death.
<cyberal> no, i'm trying to install from scratch, booting from the cd
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: did you install the ndiswrapper GUI? the package is called ndisgtk
<soreau> Marcus: Ok so you chrooted into the file system. Did you attempt to downgrade said libs or undo what you did?
<Marcus> soreau: no just the ones the newest build of fspot asked for, actually now that I think about it, it might have been all of them. <g>
<soreau> ! who | cyberal
<ubottu> cyberal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: yes, I did.
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: OK so do you have a copy of the Windows drivers for that device? get them
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: I'll look for it now.
<cyberal> ok, sorry guys
<Marcus> soreau: easier than that, I tried to apt-get update, but I keep getting the "Method http has died unexpectedly!" errors
<soreau> cyberal: try booting with kernel option nomodeset
<mercury_halo> how to set ubuntu to display messages instead of the progress bar during boot time?
<cyberal> soreau: you got my last msg?
<jjgalvez__> thune3: Thanks again I just upgraded picasa from 3.0 to 3.6, and used your trick and now everything works great!
<cyberal> how do i do that?
<soreau> cyberal: yes
<soreau> cyberal: press esc when the cd first boots
<cyberal> soreau: how do i do that?
<Nocturne> what is the best linux distribution?
<soreau> cyberal: then go to boot options
<Marcus> soreau: it loads up some of the sources but always dies on a random one. Has nothing to do with the destination, at least thats my guess.
<opij> how do you turn local echo off on open ssh anyone?
<cyberal> soreau: then what?
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: check this guide, let me know if you need more help ill be here for 30min.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mercury_halo> Nocturne: there is no best linux distro
<thune3> jjgalvez__: cool
<zhouzhichao> ?
<soreau> Marcus: Sounds like something might be screwed up in your /etc/apt/sources.list file if it's failing on apt-get update
<zhouzhichao> 不同
<rgoytacaz> hwo do I get the current directory path?
<Marcus> soreau: Since I'm on the cd, and want to reboot back into my hard drive, whats the easiest way to get a working boot on my hard drive again?
<rgoytacaz> i want to use it inside a script
<peepingtom> Nocturne: ubuntu is very easy, debian is very difficult
<TMK> whatever one works best for you...that's the best distro. :)
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: thank you
<peepingtom> np
<logankoester> Anyone know how to get a listing of attached displays? (:0.0, :0.1, etc)
<logankoester> without using xrandr
<soreau> cyberal: Hopefully booting without modesetting will cause the nouveau driver to not do anything drastic with the card
<mercury_halo> how to set ubuntu to display boot messages instead of the progress bar during boot time?
<cyberal> soreau: so, is this option "nomodeset" available when i press the esc from boot?
<Nocturne> peepingtom: thx
<Marcus> soreau: how can I fix my sources.list file?
<soreau> Marcus: I don't even know at what point your boot fails and I really have no idea what's wrong with you're system. You broke it, now it's up to you to explain how you broke it and what you're trying to do to fix it. If apt-get update is broken on a proper chroot, then it will likely be broken when you boot from the hard drive too
<soreau> Marcus: Open /etc/apt/sources.list and see if you notice any obvious errors
<Marcus> proper chroot? I just found the hard drive at /media/basdjasjdjsja/ and chrooted into it? Is that proper?
<peepingtom> !paste Marcus
<Marcus> soreau: proper chroot? I just found the hard drive at /media/basdjasjdjsja/ and chrooted into it? Is that proper?
<DouglasK> I accidentally removed the icon that looks like an envelope from my top bar in Ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome Desktop).  How do I put it back?
<peepingtom> ...I do not understand bots :(
<cyberal> soreau: then, any other detail before i leave this channel and go try myself :) ?
<soreau> cyberal: Yes, I think it is set as a list option so you don't have to type it in
<cyberal> soreau: thank you very much!!!
<Marcus> peepingtom: How can I paste without flooding?
<mercury_halo> DouglasK: just right click on the bar and select add to panel
<soreau> Marcus: You have to mount certain points before chrooting into it
<abhijit> !paste | Marcus
<ubottu> Marcus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> peepingtom: abhijit: He's not even flooding..
<abhijit> soreau, he asked the question above himself
<soreau> ah
<administrator> 721005
<peepingtom> Marcus: sorry I thought you needed some really specific help, I meant paste your error messages using
<peepingtom> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhijit> soreau, <Marcus> peepingtom: How can I paste without flooding?
<peepingtom> Marcus: so someone can look at them and help you
<DouglasK> mercury_halo, Ok, but which item is it?  I don't see any with that icon in the list.
<Marcus> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467311/
<Marcus> soreau: sources.list
<mercury_halo> DouglasK: maybe its the mail client
<peepingtom> Nocturne: (just realised I called debian difficult, meant gentoo and I am tired :(
<mercury_halo> DouglasK: thunderbird
<Festicle> anyone know how to change the resolution of the virtual terminals?
<peepingtom> Festicle: do you run proprietary drivers?
<Nocturne> peepingtom: '-'
<mercury_halo> DouglasK: i dont think you really need it
<Festicle> peepingtom: yes nvidia
<Festicle> before I installed drivers the resolution was fine
<mercury_halo> how to set ubuntu to display boot messages instead of the progress bar during boot time?
<soreau> Marcus: It might help to show the command you're running that's failing. Not sure how you installed/upgraded these libraries but removing/downgrading them should fix it, logically thinking
<rgoytacaz> is there a way to get what the current working dir is?
<DouglasK> mercury_halo, I should have been more clear.  It was the icon that drops down a list which shows Chat, Mail and ... that social app, Gwibber.  I'd like it back as I tend to use it regularly.
<rgoytacaz> from the terminal?
<peepingtom> Festicle: because the open source drivers are better that way, they use "kernel mode setting"
<rgoytacaz> is there a way to get what the current working dir is, from the terminal?
<realopty> how can i make my box sleep and wake when i need to ssh or get a file from it?
<excess^> Quick question, where do I add /dev/null for creating FTP accounts ?
<mercury_halo> DouglasK:which version of ubuntu r u using
<realopty> rgoytacaz, pwd is the command
<peepingtom> Festicle: if you really care (and it's not super easy) google around for "framebuffer" "VT" "resolution"
<abhijit> rgoytacaz, ped
<abhijit> rgoytacaz, pwd
<DouglasK> mercury_halo, I'm using 10.04, Gnome Desktop.
<Festicle> peepingtom: ok thanks, i tried googling stuff but i was getting no where, now that I have some key words it should help. thanks
<Marcus> soreau: Just a question on the mounting issue - When I loaded the cd, my local hard drive was mounted in media/bagahshsdh can't I just use that as the chroot?
<TiK> hi
<peepingtom> festicle: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117497.html
<peepingtom> Festicle: it's more complicated with widescreen.
<mercury_halo> DouglasK: well i am not sure
<bobertdos> I'm completely stumped. Other than the possibility of having a blacklisted key, I cannot figure out any good reason why my server is not accepting my Putty-generated RSA2 keys. I'm using authorized_keys2, into which I concatenated my public key. Password Authentication, Pam, Challenge Questions, and everything I can think of is disabled. RSAAuthentication is enabled. I've restarted the server several times.
<TiK> 1 have 2 webcams.. how d I change the defualt webcam in ubuntu 10.04?
<DouglasK> mercury_halo, no worries.  I do appreciate the try.   :-)
<peepingtom> Marcus: yes you can.
<peepingtom> Marcus: erm oops
<TiK> anybody know?
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: Here is the lspci output. It's asking for the identification, perhaps I'm not seeing it. Can you take a look please? http://pastebin.com/jqtakKz0
<Marcus> Here's what I installed soreau: sudo apt-get install automake1.9 libtool git-core intltool sudo apt-get build-dep f-spot
<realopty> is it possible box sleep and wake when i need to ssh or get a file from it?
<peepingtom> Marcus: you can chroot using that folder, you still need to point chroot at that folder though
<Marcus> soreau: before the crash.
<mercury_halo> DouglasK: if it was on the panel u have a good chance of finding it again
<Festicle> peepingtom: yeah.. i have 720p
<soreau> Marcus: TARGET="sda1"; sudo mkdir /mnt/$TARGET && sudo mount /dev/$TARGET /mnt/$TARGET && sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/$TARGET/proc && sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/$TARGET/dev && sudo mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/$TARGET/dev/pts && sudo chroot /mnt/$TARGET /bin/bash
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: it's a USB device so it won't be in there
<soreau> Marcus: That will mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/sda1
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: look at lsusb
<soreau> Marcus: and chroot into it right
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: okay. you already gave me that number. thanks.
<TiK> 1 have 2 webcams.. how d I change the defualt webcam in ubuntu 10.04? please.
<DouglasK> mercury_halo, thanks for the encouragement.  I'll continue to dig around.  Failing that, I have a 10.04 Gnome box at work, I'll see if it will give any clues.
<peepingtom> soreau you are so nice I could have used that 30min ago
<TiK> default*
<glick> hey is Fontconfig set up in ubuntu?
<soreau> Marcus: You just have to change 'sda1' to your real device node
<mercury_halo> DouglasK: good luck
<glick> can i add custom fonts to ~/.fonts ?
<MaRk-I> mercury_halo: remove "quiet" from grub to see the boot sequence text
<peepingtom> glick: try it! I dont think Linux has a big font database thing like Windows does
<mercury_halo> MaRk-I: Finally thanks!
<Marcus> soreau: if my drive is at sda and its mounted at /media/bashdjhasd what should be the mounting command?
<soreau> Marcus: And the command to install those libs and headers you showed are not likely to make your system unbootable
<MaRk-I> mercury_halo: yw
<soreau> Marcus: sda1?
<peepingtom> glick: actually it does, it's called fc-cache
<soreau> Marcus: sd* is the drive, the # is the partition
<Marcus> soreau: the only other thing is that I cleared out my cache files in ubuntu tweak, which contained my fglrx drivers
<peepingtom> glick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<soreau> Marcus: So sda2 is the second partition on the first drive
<soreau> Marcus: Now that might have screwed things up
<Marcus> soreau: ??? really?
<soreau> Marcus: When you boot, at what point does it fail exactly?
<Marcus> soreau: flashing underscore, ubuntu logo - dots underneath, purple screen...freeze
<soreau> Marcus: Ok do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Marcus> soreau: I believe so.
<Marcus> soreau: let me check.
<dis> hey all, my computer is running ubuntu 8.04. the problem is my nvidia video card isn't working right. my monitor resolution is 800 x 600.
<TiK> 1 have 2 webcams.. how d I change the default webcam in ubuntu 10.04?
<Marcus> soreau: yep
<dis> how do change it?
<peepingtom> dis: more info, how is it not working and when did it stop working?
<peepingtom> dis: you use proprietary drivers? use nvidia-settings
<xgl> HI
<dis> yes, i do.
<peepingtom> dis: use nvidia settings. is your problem that it resets every time you log in to gnome?
<MaRk-I> Marcus: if you have nvidia card you might want to try appending "nomodeset" or if you have intel "i915.modeset=0  or 1, in your grub
<peepingtom> dis: I mean nvidia-settings, "sudo nvidia-settings"
<glick> peepingtom, so i can just put them in a .fonts folder in my home folder?
<Marcus> MaRk-I: I can't get to my grub, even holding down shift for 50 years...
<glick> and it will automagically work?
<dis> yes, that's the problem.
<MaRk-I> try esc key or any key
<Marcus> MaRk-I: which one is the any key? Doh! LOL
<peepingtom> glick: I'm pretty sure, if it doesnt then check that wiki page again and learn about that font database thinger
<Marcus> MaRk-I: tried that, nothing gets me to my grub. LOL
<peepingtom> dis: it does that because you changed resolution in gnome-display-properties probably
<xgl> Hello,I come from China
<peepingtom> dis: 1 sec, ill figure out what file you need to delete
<peepingtom> howdy
<dis> ok
<peepingtom> xgl: also ubuntu-cn uses your native script if you need it
<xgl> Who is and I talk?
<soreau> Marcus: If you do 'grep fglrx /path/to/etc/X11/xorg.conf' does it show anything?
<abhijit> !hi | xgl
<ubottu> xgl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Marcus> soreau: let me try
<MaRk-I> !cn | xgl
<peepingtom> #ubuntu-cn
<ubottu> xgl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xgl> Thanks
<Marcus> soreau: Driver      "fglrx"
<Marcus> soreau: thats the response.
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: I'm having issues finding the drivers. It isn't listed on http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Main_Page
<aristo> anyone having problems with Wine 1.20 + Steam client after latest update?
<MaRk-I> Marcus: paste the contents of your /etc/default/grub
<peepingtom> dis: rm -rf ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen*
<TiK> aristo: i use playonlinux and have no issues
<sharif> How I can make the time for the login to appear when I am away more time?
<soreau> Marcus: Alright, this is what i want you to try. Assuming your fglrx is hosed, do 'sudo mv /path/to/etc/X11/xorg.conf /path/to/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'. Careful to change both paths to match your real ones there. This will move the x conf file out of the way so that the radeon driver will be used instead
<DouglasK> Hm.  To use the Any key, you need to press the letters a, n and y simultaneously.  You cannot press one of them first or your computer will EXPLODE!  (hehe)
<TiK> DouglasK: ?
<dis> take it out or show you?
<TiK> anyone ho how to set the order of webcams?
<realopty> anyone know how to use wake on lan?
<Marcus> soreau: ok. Let me try. And then reboot? It takes me about 15minutes to get my wireless drivers working for the CD if I have to reboot. <grin>
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: just google the brand name and pretend youre looking for drivers for your Windows computer ;)
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: is it the same as the .exe file
<soreau> Marcus: Yes, you would have to reboot to find out if it worked. Just make sure that file gets moved/renamed and then reboot
<peepingtom> realopty: sometimes you have to enable it in BIOS with integrated NICs
<dis> hold on
<aristo> if u want to use ndiswrapper, yes it is
<Marcus> soreau: ok, I trust you. LOL If it doesn't work, I'll see you in 15min.
<DouglasK> TiK, was out of time sync .... it was in response to an "any key" comment a few mins ago.
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: yes thats the point its a Windows driver installer ;) you want to get the files out of it
<soreau> Marcus: Hopefully, we'll see you back sooner with a working X session ;)
<Marcus> MaRk-I: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467315/ Thats where the grub file is you asked for.
<realopty> peepingtom, know how to make a computer go to sleep and wake up if i SSH it?
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: using cabextract or just install it using wine and then copy the files, look at that ubuntu page on ndiswrapper
<Marcus> soreau: understatement of the night!!!
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: perhaps that's where I'm stuck. I tried unpacking it and it isn't allowing me. maybe, I'm doing that part incorrectly?
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: try installing it using WINE and then just copy the files
<peepingtom> realopty: you normally do that with a router on the LAN
<TiK> DouglasK: oh
<mercury_halo> what is the difference betweeb boot.conf and boot.cfg files?
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: I don't have wine and it says it isn't compatible with my system. I've had issues running it before
<mercury_halo> between*
<peepingtom> realopty: like you'd SSH to the already-awake router and wake up the sleeping computer
<MaRk-I> Marcus: ok go ahead and do what soreau suggested
<bullgard4> Where does SpamAssassin log potential error messages?
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: you run ubuntu 10.04, no? just install it using synaptic
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: alright, i'll give it a go again.
<realopty> peepingtom, using WOL or what?
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: ubuntu software center said it wasn't compatible with i386
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: first run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa   , latest version of wine
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get install wine
<rollman> ⴺⴺⴻⵃⴼⴽ
<peepingtom> realopty: yes, you either need to have your computer outside the firewall or have a fancypants router to do what you want to do
<rollman> ⵕⵐⵋⴴ
<mercury_halo> what is the difference betweeb boot.conf and boot.cfg files?
<peepingtom> fancypants meaning a $20 router with openwrt or something
<realopty> peepingtom, im using openwrt on router so :)
<TiK> does anyone know how to disable a webcam?
<peepingtom> realopty: well it has  a page for WoL, to wake any device on the LAN. Maybe your device doesnt support it, check your bios
<peepingtom> device meaning compueer or laptop or whatever
<realopty> indeed
<Zeu5> hi there, i am using extended screen. but there are pink and green indicators on the 2 monitors on the top left. how do i get rid of them?
<glick> can i put .zip files into my ~/.fonts foldeR?
<peepingtom> Zeu5: did you set the resolution properly?  what is extended screen?
<peepingtom> glick: the fonts won't work, but you sure can
<saivert> so proprietary nvidia driver just gives blank screen on Toshiba Satellite S1410 with GeForce4 420 Go
<glick> peepingtom, heh
<peepingtom> saivert: check launchpad for bugs
<glick> well, i want them to work
<un214> Ϟ
<peepingtom> sry I dunno, maybe you could use tar.gz def. not zip though, google it thats a good thing to know ;)
<Zeu5> peepingtom: i mean i attached another lcd screen to my laptop running on ubuntu. so there are 2 screens. on 1 screen there is a pink indicator saying goldstar the other screen is a  green indicator saying laptop
<saivert> funny enough Ubuntu 9.10 live cd worked fine with standard vga driver then I installed it to HDD and when it booted it didn't use standard vga and I had to recofngiure X
<saivert> seems like the LiveCD environment detects the hardware differently than a full install
<peepingtom> Zeu5: youre using gnome display manager? those go away when you close it
<peepingtom> saivert: liveCD uses nouveau, not proprietary
<saivert> seemed more like standard vga was being used. it didn't select proper 1024x768
<Zeu5> peepingtom: oh! didnt realise i didnt close it. thanks!~
<spiderworm> hi all, on a new install with both an IDE and a SATA hard drive, /etc/fstab is saying that /dev/sdb1 is mounted at /, but mount reports that /dev/sda1 is mounted there.... any ideas why this might happen?
<saivert> I'm just trying to see what runs well on this old junk of a laptop
<saivert> Windows 7 runs on it which was a surprise. I can even watch some video on it
<nicorobbin> thune3: hi
<Festicle> peepingtom: i got the resolution changed on the virtual terminals. thanks you so much for the help
<DouglasK> spiderworm, /boot/grub/menu.lst is causing /dev/sda1 to mount at / when the kernel loads.  by the time /etc/fstab is read, / is already used.
<peepingtom> Festicle: can you give me a link? Id like to do it too :D
<Festicle> peepingtom: it was the link you provided
<peepingtom> haha cool
<Festicle> peepingtom: install hwinfo and run sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<spiderworm> DouglasK, thank you.  is it a bad idea for me to edit fstab to fix that mistake?
<Festicle> but i just edited the grub start command
<Festicle> instead of the file for tesing
<mains_power> how do I install the source code for gnome-terminal
<mains_power> ?
<DouglasK> spiderworm, I'd just change the mount point for /dev/sdb1 to an empty folder OR change the ref to /dev/sdb1 to /dev/sda1.
<DouglasK> spiderworm, also, back up fstab before editing it.
<spiderworm> thanks DouglasK
<luis_> hello channel
<DouglasK> Spiderworm, My pleasure.
<user754> hello channel
<peepingtom> Festicle: to do it permanently I think you can edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub as root
<peepingtom> festicle: edit commandline-linux-default for first grub choise, commandline-linux for all others
<luis_> can anybody here guide in the direction of jailbreaking a ipod touch running 3.1.2
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: wine is telling me the drive is non executable. should i redownload the driver?
<peepingtom> luis: quickpwn's website
<xangua> luis_start for asking in the right place, this is not
<MaRk-I> !ot | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xangua> sorry that was for luis_
<FOCer> need help with mysql-server not starting on 10.04
<user754> check permissions on the .exe dee
<Festicle> peepingtom: sweet thats what i was looking up now. at least i know I can get a nice looking terminal on my netbook lol
<user754> make sure to check allow execution
<adamkex> how can i change the gdm theme using the terminal?
<FOCer> i rebooted the server and still not start
<peepingtom> deexannihilate: the drive is not executable? I dont understand
<user754> hmm
<Festicle> what runlevel is no gui, but networking? 5?
<deexannihilate> peepingtomL: The file '/home/dollface/Downloads/f7d1101 setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<peepingtom> Festicle "text" works as a boot option
<peepingtom> Festicle: did you actually get 16:9 resolutions? mine are all 4:3
<bullgard4> Where does SpamAssassin log potential error messages?
<justus> between Ubuntu ultimate, and Suse 11, which is superior?
<Festicle> peepingtom: no  i had to resort to 1024x768
<IdleOne> justus: neither are supported here
<Festicle> peepingtom: not perfect but much better than what i had going
<IdleOne> bullgard4: /var/log maybe?
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: i edited the preferences and marked it executable.
<bullgard4> IdleOne: I had a look there. The /var/log/ directory is huge.
<peepingtom> deexannilate: I dont think it has to be executable for wine to run it
<peepingtom> just run in terminal :     wine whateveritscalled.exe
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: it gives the error number 0x80040707 when I run it
<IdleOne> bullgard4: try /var/lib/spamassassin/spamd.log
<peepingtom> Well im out of ideas, you could always grab the drivers from a windows computer...
<peepingtom> good luck!
<deexannihilate> peepingtom: thanks for your help
<Chaorain> How do I check the dependencies of a build?
<soreau> a build of what?
<Chaorain> Blender
<bullgard4> IdleOne: /var/lib/spamassassin/ does not exist. '~$ locate spamd.log' does not produce any output. I have installed SpamAssassin in Evolution.
<Chaorain> trying to build the latest svn version
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I am not sure where the logs are kept, you could try /var/log/spamassassin and /var/log/mail.log
<soreau> Chaorain: You can 1) Check to see what deps are listed in the source, typically in a README or INSTALL file 2) Check on their website for a build page 3) Just start building it and see where it fails (typically the configure stage can hint as to what you need)
<deexannihilate> Does anyone have an idea how to bypass error 0x80040707 (in windows it suggests unchecking 'Protect My Computer And Data From Unauthorized Activity') in wine?
<Chaorain> soreau: thanks
<IdleOne> deexannihilate: have you tried asking #winehq?
<deexannihilate> idleone: no, i'll try that thank you
<glick> is there something special i have to run for the system to see the new fonts in my .fonts folder?
<Marcus> soreau: THANK YOU!!!!
<soreau> Marcus: Welcome back
<Taev> hey guys I filed a bug report for my problem with Pulse audio getting messed up by alsa, they've requested I post the Pulse Audio log but I don't know where Id find it.  "Could you please log pulseaudio's output, as explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pulseaudio/Log and attach the log to the bug when done?" but that URL doesn't work
<Taev> it says page doesn't exist
<adamkex> sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor
<Taev> so where do I get the pulse audio log?
<Marcus> soreau: Drivers all back to normal. Thank you so much my friend.
<soreau> Marcus: No problem
<soreau> Marcus: On a side note, you don't need fglrx to have 3D accel unless you're using an HD5xxxx card
<Marcus> soreau: I felt like crap for at least 6 hours trying to get it to reboot. You've saved me a lot of worry. Thanks again, you too MaRk-I.
<thune3> Chaorain: you could also get the build deps for the package in the repository. This should get most of them for your custom build: apt-get build-dep blender
<Marcus> soreau: I'm using a HD4xxx card
<Marcus> soreau: I'll be much more careful on what I delete from now on. By the way, what do you suggest for a good backup program for Ubuntu?
<soreau> Marcus: In that case, you can use the radeon driver (by uninstalling fglrx). Also you can get better radeon driver code by installing a later kernel (like 2.6.34) and userspace components from xorg-edgers repo
<Marcus> I've installed the latest radeon drivers manually. 10.6
<Marcus> soreau: I've installed the latest radeon drivers manually. 10.6
<Marcus> soreau: they work great, and some of my windows games work now. :-)
<bullgard4> IdleOne: /var/log/spamassassin/ does not exist. --  Synaptic: "Included in the DEB program package »spamassassin« is a daemonized form of spamassassin (spamd) which communicates with its client (spamc) via TCP, to reduce the overhead of loading perl with each message. To take advantage of this, you must install the spamc package. {The package spamc is installed.}. In /var/log/mail.log I find...
<bullgard4> ...for example:
<soreau> Marcus: Really? So you're not using fglrx anymore?
<lwizardl> does anyone here know how to create a expanding truecrypt partition
<soreau> Marcus: 10.6 sure sounds like an fglrx driver (completely different from the open sourced radeon driver)
<Marcus> soreau: you seem to be old hat at this stuff. I'm a newbie from Windows after 20 years of being a windows guy, I finally had enough and I'll never go back. Any books or suggestions on what I should learn now?
<IdleOne> bullgard4: perhaps man spamd will have more info. I don't use spamassassin.
<Taev> seriously guys, how do I get the pulse audio log?
<Marcus> soreau: actually it might be. Yeah I think it is. How do I upgrade to the newest kernel and default radeon drivers?
<Taev> i can't find it in /var/logs
<bullgard4> IdleOne: "spamd: got connection over /home/detlef/.evolution/cache/tmp/spamd-socket-path-1Ad4ZS; spamd: checking message <20100717211753.673490bf@T3M4> for detlef:1000; spamd: clean message (-0.7/5.0) for detlef:1000 in 0.4 seconds, 3497 bytes." May I conclude that my SpamAssassin is functional?
<soreau> Marcus: First you'd uninstall 10.6 fglrx driver. Then you'd grab the three 2.6.34 deb packages and then install xorg-edgers repo
<soreau> Marcus: run grub-update so it finds the new kernel and done.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: that looks like it is working
<Marcus> soreau: where do I get the debs? and I know how to uninstall the fglrx drivers, its simple, and then do I copy back the xorg.conf.original to xorg.conf?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Thank you very much for your help.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: welcome
<soreau> Marcus: For open drivers and recent versions of X, you do not need an xorg.conf
<Festicle> anyone know of a simple way to boot to a different virtual terminal instead of 7?
<Marcus> soreau: ok, cool. So what should I type to get rid of all that stuff? :-)
<Festicle> i added the text command to the boot options and it kinda works, just seeing if there are any better methods
<glick> i added fonts to my .font folder and restarted gimp, but those fonts are not avialable in gimp
<soreau> Marcus: Here are the 2.6.34 debs http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ You download three packages. Two are obvious, for your arch (amd64 or i686/x86) and the headers-all package then install then in the right order
<glick> am i missing a step
<glick> ?
<makaveli0129> hey all wonder if anyone can help trying to a aspire jar file to eclipse and i keep getting an error about the unsatisfiedlinkerror any idea how to update the build path i added it in properties but then i am supposed to add the native library into the library path but have no idea how to do so
<makaveli0129> *add
<soreau> makaveli0129: If there's a #eclipse channel, I'd try asking there
<A-Non> Hey guys, so I finally got ubuntu installed and running, and now I've got a graphics issue... I installed it using the onboard Intel video, but I want to run a dual monitor setup with the PCI Nvidia, so I installed the Nvidia drivers and now I'm getting a graphics error on boot: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. (EE) No devices detected" What do I need to do to fix this?
<Marcus> soreau: I'm amd64 - download 	linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_amd64.deb, 	linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_amd64.deb, and linux-source-2.6.34_2.6.34-020634_all.deb
<Marcus> soreau: what order is the install?
<Marcus> soreau: image, headers, source
<soreau> Marcus: You will already know when you go to install them because it wont let you install in the wrong order. I think it's headers-all, headers-yourarch and finally the kernel
<soreau> Marcus: No, you don't need the source package
<glick> does anyone know?
<Marcus> soreau: lol <--- I'm a newb.
<soreau> Marcus: headers-all, headers-<yourarch>, kernel-<yourarch>
<glick> how can i add fonts to my system so that gimp can use them?
<rww> soreau: the kernel package doesn't depend the headers, so it doesn't matter where you put that, but yeah, you need -all before the architecture-specific package
<soreau> rww: ok thanks, I was just going from memory ;)
<Marcus> soreau: thanks. rww: thanks
<Marcus> soreau: kernel=image
<Marcus> ?
<soreau> Yes
<Marcus> :-)
<soreau> Marcus: The most important thing is to get rid of fglrx completely before installing xorg-edgers repo
<Marcus> soreau: Do I need to add a source to my source list?
<soreau> Marcus: yes, you need xorg-edgers (google it)
<Marcus> soreau: ok cool. How do I get rid of xorg, or is that already done?
<soreau> Marcus: If you used jockey-gtk to install fglrx and no other method, then you should be able to use the same method to remove them (sys>admin>hw drivers)
<soreau> Marcus: I *think* it should rm the xorg.conf too, but better check to be sure it did it right
<A-Non> Okay if I switch the primary video adapter to the PCI in the BIOS, I get a bunch of errors...
<abhishek> hi all, i my fingers just got out of control form the keyboard and by mistake i pressed some weird key or combination or what and now in my pidgin i do not have the keyboard cursor showing. Is there any way to get it back again ???
<tv3636> I'm changing ownership of /var/run/mysqld to mysql:mysql and then after rebooting it's mysql:root...anyone know what could be modifying this?
<tv3636> and I know it changed successfully because I checked before rebooting
<Marcus> soreau: I didn't I used the .run package for radeon.
<Marcus> soreau: but I know how to remove it properly
<soreau> Marcus: You need to understand that 'radeon' is the open driver. Fglrx is the proprietary one
<Marcus> soreau: Do I need all the packages on xorg-edgers fresh?
<soreau> Marcus: Just go where it tells you how to break your X ;)
<soreau> Marcus: something like this: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<A-Non> I installed ubuntu using the onboard Intel video, but I want to run a dual monitor setup with the PCI Nvidia, so I installed the Nvidia drivers and now I'm getting a graphics error on boot: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. (EE) No devices detected" What do I need to do to fix this?
<soreau> Marcus: That should get you all the latest radeon driver userspace bits (the rest are in the kernel)
<abhishek> anybody please tell
<soreau> A-Non: Do you not have an AGP or PCI-E slot? Did you check that the nvidia driver actually supports PCI cards?
<harrytuxito> busco español
<Marcus> soreau: thats awesome, thanks for the walkthrough. I'll install the debs, and the packages and if I survive, I'll come back and tell you how it goes.
<Marcus> LOL
<A-Non> soreau: No I don't... I didn't check, I just assumed it would D:
<Marcus> soreau: thanks again man.
<harrytuxito> español
<harrytuxito> spain
<soreau> Marcus: Please before you reboot, doublt check everything. Make sure 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx' shows no packages with 'ii' next to them 2) /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist 3) That you've ran 'sudo update-grub' and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file shows the new kernel entry
<soreau> Marcus: sudo update-grub *after* installing the new kernel
<xgl> lubb
<soreau> ! es | harrytuxito
<ubottu> harrytuxito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> Marcus: And the modalias fglrx are fine to still have installed
<Gardevoir> hi, does anybody know if there is a good and reliable motherboard to use with a amd phenom, but compatible with linux? or should i buy an intel motherboard with a i7?
<EvilPhoenix> Gardevoir:  ask in ##hardware for starters IMO
<Gardevoir> tnxs
<Marcus> soreau: got all your notes bud. Off to do some damage. Thanks.
<A-Non> Okay I reverted to the default configuration and now it boots fine, but I'd really like to get the dual monitors running with the default being the nvidia, could someone help me do that?
<soreau> Marcus: Now that's the spirit! :D
<Zeiris> I switched to 'dwm' on the login screen, but now can't find the command to switch back to the default window manager. Help? :D
<Marcus> soreau: lol, :-p
<A-Non> The mouse disappeared D:
<sharif> I can't login to phpmyadmin, not sure how..
<Zeiris> In fact, I think it's more than the window manager that got changed... When I reboot, I don't see the default gnome login screen. :(
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Zeiris> How do I go back from dwm to the default?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I download updates/changes using git?
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: git pull
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: Did you change it via .xinitrc?
<A-Non> How do I determine if the Nvidia proprietary drivers support my card?
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, no, I selected it via a drop-down menu in the default login screen. And that was the last time I saw that login screen :[
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: ah, thanks
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: You're welcome.
<Hilikus> why is it that an sftp chroot needs the dir to be root owned?
<jenue> anybody tried filezilla 3 in ubuntu lucid? got error connecting to server. filezilla always return "Response: 331 Give any password." even if i entered correct password
<Jordan_U> A-Non: Use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, if a driver is offered there then your card is supported by that driver.
<soreau> Jordan_U: git reset --hard master && git clean -fd && git pull ;)
<sharif> To start mysql is this command right ? " sudo mysql start "
<Jordan_U> soreau: Not everyone names their main branch master :)
<A-Non> Jordan_U that's what I've done, but I kept booting into low graphics mode or whatever
<Zeiris> What's the name of the default ubuntu desktop system/window manager?
<Hilikus> sharif: the client or the server?
<sharif> the server
<Hilikus> sudo service mysql start
<Zeiris> Is it gdm or kdm?
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: I am not 100% sure on this, but you could try manually starting gdm and changing it there
<Zeiris> It's showing as already started. (If it is indeed gdm.)
<Hilikus> Zeiris: gdm
<soreau> Jordan_U: Touche! xD
<sharif> thank you
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: go "Ctrl-Alt-F1" to tty1, command "sudo gdm"
<Zeiris> The gdm service is already running (sudo start gdm) and sudo gdm errors out due to not acquiring org.gnome.DisplayManager.
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: You can also do sudo "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" to kill then run the same command with replacin stop with start or "sudo gdm"
<Zeiris> I've restored original state: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" seems to be what did it.
<Spirits-Sight> how do I make gnome-shell default window-manger in ubuntu 10.04? thanks in advance
<Zeiris> Wait.
<Zeiris> No, no I didn't :(
<deexannihilate1> what's the safest way to install a cd drive?
<soreau> deexannihilate1: The right way.
<deexannihilate1> soreau: which is? i can't find anything in google. maybe i'm not typing it correctly. i really suck at this. :(
<soreau> Spirits-Sight: gnome-shell requires gnome3 which I do not think ubuntu has in repos yet
<iyunkateus> deexannihilate1: What do you mean? I've never heard of a CD drive you had to install.
<superslacker87> Do you mean literally install into hardware?
<sharif> How To restart mysql ?
<iyunkateus> deexannihilate1: Do you mean install software from a CD?
<lwizardl> does anyone here use truecrypt ?
<phlak_user> sharif: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<superslacker87> Like you want to put the drive into your system and it's currently sitting in a box?
<deexannihilate1> iyunkateus: I mean, I can't find the driver for it online. And the last time I plugged it in, the entire system crashed.
<soreau> deexannihilate1: Ok, best thing to do is explain 1) What the problem is, with as much reasonable relevant detail 2) Explain what you've tried 3) Explain what is not working exactly
<Spirits-Sight> soreau: I am using it right now I just don't know how to turn it on by default only know through term
<phlak_user> deexannihilate1: is it an external CD drive?
<Zeiris> Okay. 'gdm' is running, and 'gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager' shows 'compiz' as my window manager.
<sharif> It gave me error : sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<Zeiris> So the the hell am I seeing dwm-5.6?
<deexannihilate1> phlak_user: internal
<soreau> Spirits-Sight: In that case, can't you just add it to startup applications in sys>prefs>?
<heoa> How to check whether laptop's WIFI antenna is ON or OFF?
<phlak_user> deexannihilate1: unless its a SCSI drive, you normally dont require a driver; almost all CD drives bought in the last 3 years are supported natively in Linux/Ubuntu
<soreau> heoa: If you have a wifi interface in the output of 'iwconfig', then use 'iwlist <your-iface-here> scan|grep -i ssid'
<Catzz> Hello guys! I gonna install windows 7 now i have ubuntu. Will be grub still working after installing windows 7?
<phlak_user> heoa: antennas are passive devices, they cant be turned on or off; the radio can be checked
<deexannihilate1> it is the original cd drive that came with the computer. it was unplugged because it would not allow the dvd drive to work. a few weeks ago, I plugged it back in and the entire system crashed. I recently reinstalled ubuntu but forgot to plug in the cd drive but now I'm afraid to just plug it in incase the same thing happens
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: gdm is the display manager, you need to restart it and change the session back to Gnome instead of dwm
<soreau> Catzz: nope
<deexannihilate1> phlak_user: it's probably 10 years old
<soreau> ! grub2 | Catzz
<ubottu> Catzz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<phlak_user> deexannihilate1: even the PC?
<Catzz> but can i some how edit it?
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: did you fo to tty1 and try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"?
<soreau> Catzz: not sure, ask in #windows (my guess is probably not)
<phlak_user> deexannihilate1: can you check what make/model it is? older drives had jumper settings that you could set for "master", "slave", "CS" etc etc
<jesus_> hello!!!
<phlak_user> !hi| jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, yep I restarted gdm. It no longer shows a login screen though - goes directly into dwm.
<phlak_user> sharif: ps -fe| grep mysqld should tell you if mysql is running at all
<jesus_> what i doing here???
<Zeiris> The one way to set the window manager I've found, shows my window manager as 'compiz'... So it's something up the chain from 'window manager', but below 'gdm'.
<deexannihilate1> phlak_user: it wouldn't start because it relied on one of the hard drives. I spent quite a few days on here with no luck. it is a sony crx215e5
<Hasch> you are in the ubuntu support channel jesus
<jesus_> i talk spanish
<phlak_user> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Hasch> go #ubunut-es channel
<opij> ok how the hell do you add a new buddy in pidgin?
<phlak_user> deexannihilate1: can you not plug it in the secondary ide slot instead of a slave to the harddisk?
<jesus_> can you help me
<iyunkateus> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<logan_> can anybody tell me which protocol does gyachi works on
<logan_> ??
<deexannihilate1> phlak_user: I can but that's what cause the booting error the last time. I guess i'll just plug it in and if it boot errors again, i'll just reload the system again. :(
<soreau> logan_: isn't it yahoo?
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?=384195 I think you will find the solution there
<jesus_> jaja, i dont know that
<Zeiris> No thread specified :)
<jesus_> or this
<Hasch> lol
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, did your copy miss a few numbers?
<A-Non> I have an integrated intel card and a PCI nvidia, can anyone help me set up dual monitors on this?
<logan_> its yahoo but i am wondering yahoo msngr is not open source so how gyachi was built
<opij> ok how the hell do you add a new buddy in pidgin?
<iyunkateus> jesus_: If you want to talk to people who speak Spanish, join #ubuntu-es
<jesus_> im new on ubuntu
<opij> im getting some ubuntu one bullshit
<phlak_user> logan_: per the site, the last release was in Nov 2007
<iyunkateus> jesus_: What is your problem?
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: hold on, let me return in a minute
<rww> opij: watch your language, please
<phlak_user> !language| opij
<ubottu> opij: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jesus_> im new
<jesus_> yesterday i installed ubuntu
<Hasch> ok
<opij> well could anyone tell me the answer please?
<phlak_user> !patience | opij
<ubottu> opij: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Catzz> Soreau: but will i see ubuntu at startup? :D
<SuNk8> opij, just add a buddy in the protocol that you're using
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384195 That is the one
<SuNk8> i.e. if u are logged into gtalk via pidgin, add someone using gmail...
<opij> SuNk8: then it goes to this ubuntu one baloney
<iyunkateus> opij: Have you tried looking through the menus at the top? Surely it's in one of those.
<logan_> This question floate different here on gyachi as compared to those on yahoo msngrd my mind when I was using yahoo chat rooms , they were
<soreau> Catzz: If you do what?
<A-Non> I have an integrated intel card and a PCI nvidia, can anyone help me set up dual monitors on this?
<Catzz> if reinstall windows
<phlak_user> opij:
<logan_> the rooms were different from yahoo msngr
<jesus_> my computer is gateway 64 bits, and i installed ubuntu 10.04 32 bits, its right?
<logan_> how is that possible
<phlak_user> opij: google returns 54,700 results to that question. anyways this thread might help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613297
<SuNk8> opij, I hate gwibber+ubuntu one. Somehow it never worked for me. I just removed them both and chat using the good ol' pidgin. ;-)
<Catzz> >
<Catzz> ?
<jamiewan> logan_ its not
<iyunkateus> jesus_: you said you speak spanish, you should probably go to #ubuntu-es, they'll be able to understand you better
<logan_> It is
<jesus_> ok, thanks
<Hasch> what catzz?
<AntonioX> I need your help!!!  How do I restore the old video Drivers? Ubuntu 10.4 Intel 3150... Help!
<logan_> if you'll go in like sub rooms of any bigger category
<Catzz> will i see my ubuntu if ill install windows 7?
<logan_> they r different
<jesus_> where i write #ubuntu-es
<jesus_> or wrote
<Catzz> ./join #ubuntu-es
<Hasch> u want to install win7 on ur current gnome harddisk?
<iyunkateus> jesus_: type in /join #ubuntu-es
<Catzz> without dot
<jenue> i'm having problems in connecting to ftp server. i got message "331 Please specify the password"
<jenue> anybody knows how to resolve this?
<Hasch> just write it like a message: /join ubunutu-es
<iyunkateus> jenue: could you be more specific? like what ftp server?
<Hasch> #*
<AntonioX> Does anyone knows how to re-install the video Drivers from the original Installation?
<Hasch> catzz r u trying to make a dual boot?
<phlak_user> jenue: its asking you for the password of the user you are trying to login as
<phlak_user> Hasch: whats a "gnome harddisk" ?
<jenue> iyunkateus phlak_use: i entered correct password but no avail. i just upgrade ubuntu from karmic to lucid
<phlak_user> jenue: what ftp client are you using?
<opij> would someone please help me every time i try to add a buddy on pidgin it brings up some ubuntu one crap and i cant get anywhere with it
<jesus__> quien habla espanol
<phlak_user> jenue: have you entered the username correctly?
<jenue> filezill and fireftp(firefox extension)
<festicle> what does it say opij?
<jenue> phlak_user: yes
<iyunkateus> !es | jesus__
<ubottu> jesus__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Zeiris> What is the default Ubuntu Gnome session manager?
<Hasch> harddrive*
<iyunkateus> opij: could you maybe provide a screenshot? "some ubuntu one crap" isn't telling us much
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: gdm = gnome display manager
<AntonioX> can someone tell me how do I install video drivers... PLease
<phlak_user> Hasch: "gnome"?
<phlak_user> !repeat | AntonioX
<ubottu> AntonioX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FOCer> anybody can help with upstart mysql? i can start it manually with "sudo -u mysql /usr/sbin/mysqld &" but using "start mysql" or "service mysql start"  seems to hang.
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, no matter what I set session to in .dmrc, it gets re-written on reboot.
<opij> festicle: http://tinypic.com/r/scbz2d/3
<opij> this is the crap im getting every time: http://tinypic.com/r/scbz2d/3
<phlak_user> FOCer: in Ubuntu you normally type sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<FOCer> i'm logged in as root (ssh) with key auth
<iyunkateus> opij: just click "new person"
<iyunkateus> opij: have you tried that?
<opij> yes sure have
<opij> it just disappears and does nothing
<Hasch> gnome=linux just a desktop project
<iyunkateus> opij: hmm, that's strange
<iyunkateus> opij: maybe I'll see if I can replicate this
<FOCer> phlak_user: any suggestion you may have?
<phlak_user> Hasch: when you said Gnome Harddisk, did you mean Linux or Ubuntu or ext3 or ext4? theres no such thing as a gnome harddisk
<opij> iyunkateus: yes great
<phlak_user> FOCer: yes type what i wrote
<Zeiris> My display manager is correct, my window manager is correct but unused, because my desktop manager gets forced to "dwm" by something unknown. The default desktop manager appears to be "gnome", but .dmrc is not the place to set it...
<Hasch> ubuntu
<Sunou> hi, could anyone help me? I can't install alien T.T
<A-Non> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to boot when using my Nvidia 5500 as the primary adapter... Any help?
<Zeiris> How do I set the "desktop manager" on Ubuntu?
<iyunkateus> opij: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<adamonline45> Hello everyone!  I stopped my vsftpd daemon, but I can still sftp in.  Is there a way to tell what service I'm connecting to?
<AntonioX> Does anyone knows how to re-install the video Drivers from the original Installation?
<opij> 10.04
<jon5000> i am having trouble restoring grub after installing windows7 in a different partition.  i have read the help pages, which seem straight forward if i were to have a live cd, but the cdrom is broken and i dont have an adequate pen drive (only a 500mb).  is there a way to do this given my limitations?  I tried easyBCD but it didnt work.  I get this message like try hda(0,0) and it gets stuck
<iyunkateus> opij: have you tried using Empathy instead?
<noisewaterphd> hey, so I'm trying to make a bootable usb stick for ubuntu netbook edition, but startup disk creator will not let me select the ubuntu netbook iso! I can select any other iso on the machine except the netbook iso? what gives?
<FOCer> phlak_user: it hangs at http://pastebin.com/BFq2nTHY
<opij> iyunkateus: i dont want to use empathy
<Flannel> adamonline45: sftp is via sshd
<phlak_user> FOCer: are you not on ubuntu?
<iyunkateus> opij: I don't see why not, it's pretty much the same functionality and empathy is officially supported
<FOCer> phlak_user: i am, i logged in as root (ssh) with key auth
<A-Non> Can someone help me with getting my Nvidia working in Ubuntu?
<opij> iyunkateus: not true. empathy doesnt have plugins
<iyunkateus> opij: can you tell me how you got to the screen you took a screenshot of?
<Zeiris> Why does my .dmrc file keep getting overwritten???
<SwedeMike> !details | A-Non
<ubottu> A-Non: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<phlak_user> FOCer: i mean, is the server that you've logged in running Ubuntu?
<opij> iyunkateus: like i said, all i did was click add buddy
<AntonioX> A-Non there are some videos on Youtube how to make it work
<adamonline45> Flannel: Thanks!  That's what I suspected, but I commented out the line in sshd.conf "Subsystem sftp ..." and restarted ssh, but I am still able to connect.  Any ideas?  Did I do that correctly?
<FOCer> phlak_user: yes, http://pastebin.com/jCS14cZN
<Sunou> Hey, I'm having trouble installing alien, something to do with man-db
<A-Non> AntonioX the PC I'm currently typing from cannot use youtube, and I don't have flash on the Ubuntu machine
<iyunkateus> opij: well, I clicked add buddy and it showed the normal form for me, I'm not sure what's going on with you
<Flannel> adamonline45: You restarted sshd, I assume you mean?
<AntonioX> I have a problem with my video card Intel GMA 3150 I need to re-install the video drivers I am Using UBUNTU 10.4
<opij> how do i get this **** off my computer
<jon5000> can anyone help me with my grub recovery?
<adamonline45> Flannel: Actually I tried that first, but it says 'sshd: command not found.'
<iyunkateus> opij: you're going to have to be more specific than that
<A-Non> As for details, I set the primary adapter in the bios to onboard intel when I installed, however I want to use the Nvidia 5500 as the primary adapter. I installed the nvidia drivers, but when I set the primary adapter to PCI in the bios, I get a ton of error messages and it never boots.
<Flannel> adamonline45: How did you restart ssh (what command)
<phlak_user> FOCer: ok, what do you get when you type in service mysql start ?
<opij> iyunkateus: i uninstalled ubuntu one and its still coming up every time i try to add a buddy
<jamiewan> jon5000' unix tool box, google that, has a good grub recovery section
<phlak_user> opij: sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<FOCer> phlak_user: it hangs just like the other command
<opij> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<noisewaterphd> has anyone been able to make a bootable usb from the netbook image using startup disk creator?
<adamonline45> Flannel: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<opij> ops
<jon5000> jamiewan, I have to do this from windows.  i cannot get into ubuntu
<opij> phlak_user is giving me malicious commands
<phlak_user> opij: you asked how to remove pidgin, i gave you the command; whats malicious about that?
<noisewaterphd> opij: why don't you like pidgin?
<Flannel> adamonline45: Alright, that's the correct method (and that does restart sshd).  And commenting out that line is also the correct method.  Try stopping, then starting, not 'restart'ing
<noisewaterphd> and yes, that would be the way to uninstall pidgin
<phlak_user> opij: and you're growing use of profanity doesnt help
<jamiewan> jon5000' hmmm i walked away from windows long ago cant help
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: did you try changing the /etc/X11/default-display-manager file? You could leave the display manager bit empty, which should cause you to start in the console, and do what is described here: http://superuser.com/questions/89942/ubuntu-9-10-gnome-session-not-starting-automatically
<phlak_user> FOCer: when you say hang, what does it mean?
<opij> iyunkateus: are you there?
<iyunkateus> opij: yeah
<mintux> i would like to change login screen theme but i don't find nowhere to do that
<A-Non> I set the primary adapter in the bios to onboard intel when I installed ubuntu 10.04, however I want to use the Nvidia 5500 as the primary adapter. I installed the nvidia drivers, but when I set the primary adapter to PCI in the bios, I get a ton of error messages and it never boots. Can anyone tell me what to do?
<opij> iyunkateus: what do you recommend doing?
<adamonline45> Flannel: Nope, I can still get in...  This is weird...
<iyunkateus> opij: I don't think I can help you, I don't see how to get to that screen
<jamiewan> mintux' system, administration, login screen
<traskmind> Whenever I open a new tab in Midori (with "Show speed-dial in new tabs" turned on) the address bar is populated with "res:/" how can I fix this?
<iyunkateus> opij: maybe join #pidgin
<iyunkateus> opij: they might be able to help you
<FOCer> phlak_user: there's no stdout or stderr, nothing in the log either
<opij> iyunkateus: ive tried
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, so the solution to GDM not using the right desktop manager, is to stop using GDM? :\ Uninstalling and reinstalling GDM would probably fix things, but it sounds a bit extreme.
<adamonline45> Flannel: My main concern is that sftp isn't chrooted, so I want to disable it.  Maybe I'd have better luck learning how to chroot it :)  Though I still have the sneaky suspicion sshd isn't the active daemon...
<mintux> jamiewan: i checked out before . but no where for change theme i have this http://up.iranblog.com/Files1/715566def4894dfd9fea.png
<noisewaterphd> mintux: apt-get install startupmanager, that app has a few more options too I think
<mintux> ok
<mintux> ill try it
<AntonioX> I have a problem with my video card Intel GMA 3150 I need to re-install the video drivers I am Using UBUNTU 10.4
<Flannel> adamonline45: Are you sure you're connecting to the correct box?  (This is obvious, but it's surprising how often simple things like this are the issue)
<Flannel> adamonline45: If you have more-than-just-SSH access, try shutting off ssh (not restarting it) and then trying to ssh in.
<jon5000> can anyone help me boot into linux partition from a pen drive that has 500mb?
<phlak_user> FOCer: here is the symptom you described and the probable solution --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475798
<FOCer> phlak_user: tried that already
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: It's a last resort the initial idea, reinstalling shouldn't be a big deal if it works, you might be able to find other methods, I can't think of any right now, if you are hesitant, do so if you really can't find any other method
<FOCer> phlak_user: the only way i can get it to run is using "sudo -u mysql /usr/sbin/mysqld &"
<adamonline45> Flannel: Unfortunately this box is headless.  And yeah, I double checked at your request that I'm on the right machine :)
<phlak_user> FOCer: doesnt that change in /etc/init/mysql.conf work?
<Anom01y> http://cgi.ebay.ca/World-Famous-HUTCHISON-ANTI-GRAVITY-LAB-/130408738136?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e5cf76d58
<FOCer> phlak_user: it doesn't work for me at least
<adamonline45> Flannel: Hmm, wait, I wonder why I didn't get dc'd when I restarted ssh...
<Flannel> Anom01y: Please don't post offtopic links here, thanks.
<mintux>  noisewaterphd: it's not for login screen.it mange boot appearance and splash screen . i remember i have many option for change them of login screen but what does it remove from ubuntu 9.08
<phlak_user> FOCer: did you try logging in as the mysql user and starting the mysqld daemon like they suggest?
<noisewaterphd> mintux: my bad
<Kartagis> hello
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: You already did try to use dwm, which could be called extreme in itself
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, I thought it was xmonad, and it took me a few minutes to realize it wasn't :(
<Kartagis> should ~/.ICEauthority be owned by $USER or root?
<phlak_user> FOCer: per this link --> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-server-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg35740.html  running mysqld as user mysql is the solution
<A-Non> Okay I have my Nvidia working, how do I get the second monitor which is attached to the onboard intel graphics adapter to function?
<Flannel> Kartagis: user.  It sometimes gets set to be owned by root if you use sudo for graphical programs (you should use gksu or kdesu for graphical programs)
<Guest> ok simple question, anyone know if BoI Servers are down?
<AntonioX> I have a problem with my video card Intel GMA 3150 I need to re-install the video drivers I am Using UBUNTU 10.4
<Kartagis> Flannel thank you
<^Jay2^> is the ubuntu server free?
<noisewaterphd> A-Non: I don't think you can use a card and integrated @ the same time, it's a hardware not a software thing
<FOCer> phlak_user: does this mean that i need to adjust the upstart script?
<noisewaterphd> I could be wrong though, so double check
<thune3> Zeiris: there is a whole gdm shadow configuration world that i barely understand in /var/cache/gdm and /var/lib/gdm/.* It is possible that you could "stop gdm" in terminal. purge and reinstall gdm, and start gdm again.
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: dwm in't all that hard to use, if you are okay with using tiling WMs, I used it for some time, then switched to openbox for the moment, using .xinitrc is actually a very easy method to starting sessions
<A-Non> noisewaterphd: I've done this in Windows XP before, so if I couldn't do it in ubuntu that would be a software limitation would it not?
<deexannihilate> How can I configure Belkin F7D1101 to connect wirelessly through network manager to a Mifi2200? The driver for the Belkin is both installed (recognized as installed and present according to ndiswrapper.)
<Flannel> ^Jay2^: Yes, Ubuntu is always free
<theRealSaint> dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.35-rc5-custom+ not in control info
<theRealSaint> am getting this error while compiling a vanilla kernel on ubuntu
<^Jay2^> Flannel: cool!
<theRealSaint> anyone has any idea about this error i've been getting?
<phlak_user> FOCer: not the upstart script but change the user in the config file (my.cnf)
<saj> Hi all, I have questions regarding samba shares and nautilus. Am I in the right place?
<noisewaterphd> A-non: you've used integrated graphics, and a pci video card simultaneously?
<noisewaterphd> that's news to me
<phlak_user> saj: so long as the distro is ubuntu; yes
<cheosite> hi all..
<noisewaterphd> somebody might know how around here then
<A-Non> noisewaterphd: Yes I have, I used to run dual monitors in XP, I had integrated intel running the second monitor and a PCI Nvidia 5500 running the primary
<phlak_user> noisewaterphd: he's using it as a dual-head
<iyunkateus> !hi | cheosite
<ubottu> cheosite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Zeiris> I'm all for switching window managers to try something new, but I'd like a fallback option. The fact that merely selecting a drop down box on the login screen, irrepairably fucked things up with no visible means to return to a previous state (short of reinstalling, which may eat configurations) is a little scary.
<deexannihilate> phlak_user: I plugged in the CD Drive restarted and the computer didn't go crazy. :)
<phlak_user> deexannihilate: good for you!
<saj> I am wondering if it is a problem with the permissions set up on the windows machine, or if it is a problem with my ubuntu (e.g samba not being installed/configured properly).
<greezmunkey> A-Non: look through /var/log/dmesg after booting as you described. It may give you a clue as to what teh hang up is.
<saj> I can see the server itself, but when I try to connect, it is asking for authentication, even though the permissions are set to everyone
<sebsebseb> !language | Zeiris
<ubottu> Zeiris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AntonioX> Please HELP I have a problem with my video card Intel GMA 3150 I need to re-install the video drivers I am Using UBUNTU 10.4
<cheosite> can I install dreamweaver in ubuntu or there a program like dreamweaver in ubuntu?
<noisewaterphd> A-Non, why not just use the second connector on your nvidia?
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: What no, you can re install  GDM or use an alternative if problems
<A-Non> noisewaterphd: My nvidia is rather old an only has one connector :(
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: reinstalling your display manager wouldn't change any configurations other than for the GUI
<noisewaterphd> A-Non: ah
<sebsebseb> cheosite: yeah in Wine
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<phlak_user> saj: isnt it supposed to ask you for passwords?
<sebsebseb> !html
<Zeiris> Hm. Yeah. And most of my GUI configurations are probably in Compiz, so I guess that's an option.
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<A-Non> Greezmunkey: The booting problem went away on its own apparently, now I've just gotta figure out how to get the onboard graphics active at teh saem time as my PCI
<FOCer> phlak_user: i'll mess with it some more, be back if i can't figure it out
<phlak_user> FOCer: atb
<saj> phlak_user: what do you mean?
<phlak_user> saj: you said it asks for password; shouldnt it?
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: cheosite: yes, but besides Wine there's got to be decent linux alternatives....
 * Fudge pokes jamiewan  :p
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: cheosite nah there is nothing really that is as good as Dreamweaver to compete with it natively
<jacking> how to install patch command on ubuntu?
<saj> phlak_user: yes, it asks for a password. but it shouldnt as "everyone" has read/write privileges on the windows share
<sebsebseb> cheosite: Windows virtual machine is another way to do most Windows apps,  3D games would be an issue
<phlak_user> saj: you do realize that authentication and authorization are two different things?
<saj> phlak_user: or am I not correct in assuming that?
<AntonioX> Please HELP I have a problem with my video card Intel GMA 3150 I need to re-install the video drivers I am Using UBUNTU 10.4
<cheosite> thanks
<sebsebseb> cheosite: Your welcome
<sebsebseb> cheosite: did you see when I used the HTML factoid by the way, above?
<jacking> "apt-get install patch" can not install patch, what should it do?
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: cheosite: i'm not familiar so you could be 100% correct, buy here's a thread (old) and it seems like things *must* have advanced since  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607975
<FOCer> phlak_user: here is my my.cnf http://pastebin.com/pzE44EZH, mysql still won't start even after a reboot
<saj> phlak_user: i guess not. what am i doing wrong?
<algol> apt-get update
<IronChef> howdy all, I need to log in as root, how can I do this?  I want to encrypt my home partition, so it can't be mounted
<sebsebseb> !root | IronChef
<ubottu> IronChef: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AntonioX> ok
<IronChef> sudo is useless for me
<noisewaterphd> FOCer: how about some mysql logs along with that
<Zeiris> Reinstalling gdm keeps the default "desktop manager" setting :'(
<AntonioX> how do I update my video driver?
<sebsebseb> IronChef: you can become root in a terminal for a long period of time using sudo for example
<linux_futao> heiio
<Zeiris> Err, keeps the current setting, rather. It is not reset to default.
<sebsebseb> IronChef: also I woudn't recommend encrypting Home
<linux_futao> fuck
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: in any distro
<jacking> someone help me how to apt-get install patch?
<phlak_user> FOCer: if you su to the mysql user with su - mysql and then run /usr/bin/mysqld does the server start?
<sebsebseb> !language | linux_futao
<ubottu> linux_futao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kartagis> AntonioX sudo apt-get install <driver>
<FOCer> noisewaterphd: unfortunately, there's isn't anything log in /var/log/messages or syslog or mysql.err
<Incarnation> what?
<sebsebseb> IronChef: it can realy mess up, and then your locked out of your own data
<IronChef> sebsebseb: so what happens if my laptop gets stolen in an airport?  how can I protect my files?
<phlak_user> IronChef: encrpytfs
<sebsebseb> IronChef: altough if your only doing it for data you already have backed up elese where,  not really a big deal
<phlak_user> IronChef: sorry encryptfs
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: cheosite: It mentions Kompozer: http://www.kompozer.net/ , Bluefish: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/ , NVU: http://www.nvu.com/ , Quanta Plus http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<noisewaterphd> FOCer: sorry, i know I'm jumping in late, but how did you install
<AntonioX> Kartagis and How do I know what is the name of my video Driver?
<cheosite> thanks nUboon2Age
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: cheosite  yes the bot factoid does and such, but none of those are as good as Dreamweaver
<sebsebseb> !html  | nUboon2Age cheosite
<ubottu> nUboon2Age cheosite: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<FOCer> phlak_user: this is what happen with su - mysql http://pastebin.com/HnqZdzWD
<FOCer> noisewaterphd: with aptitude
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: cheosite  Lets take Kompozer for example, thats a good Microsoft Frontpage alternative
<Kartagis> AntonioX lspci
<AntonioX> ok Thank you
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: cheosite: here's the osalt page: http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<noisewaterphd> FOCer: and it wouldn't start even right out of the box, with no messing with configs
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: cheosite  I know about that site, theres also  http://www.linuxeq.com and trust me none of those programs, can do as much as Dreamweaver by a long way
<FOCer> noisewaterphd: it has been running, i working on tweaking the config a bit and restarted to to apply changes
<FOCer> noisewaterphd: that's when it breaks. i reverted the config (made backup) and restart it and it stays broken
<phlak_user> FOCer: thats funny, it should either log you in as mysql with a $ prompt or tell you Unkown Id: mysql
<AntonioX> Kartagis what is the driver name "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller?
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: cheosite: i believe you and its been a long time since i used dreamweaver, but if one doesn't need ALL the features of dw, maybe one of the alternatives would work decently.
<noisewaterphd> FOCer: what settings did you change?
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: cheosite  well yes if don't need a load of the features, then one of the alternatives should be good enough really
<FOCer> phlak_user: not sure if no shells assigned to mysql user play any role
<FOCer> noisewaterphd: i copied to my-medium.cnf to my.cnf (backup the original ofcourse)
<indipendence_day> hello
<phlak_user> FOCer: could be that the user does not exist at all; can you check in your /etc/passwd ?
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: Did you get to the login screen?
<noisewaterphd> FOCer: start it using mysqld_safe -v and see if you get anything useful (if you havent already)
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: cheosite: is dreamweaver a program that runs well on wine?
<FOCer> phlak_user: mysql is there, http://pastebin.com/1jqe1ufW
<FOCer> noisewaterphd: will give it a shot
<cheosite> thanks for all, fisrt I'll install dw in wine and see how it's run in wine
<AntonioX> how Do I know what is my video driver?? "lspci"  and then which one is it???
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: cheosite  sure, but after a bit of setting up I think for later versions.
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, nope, looking at various pages about the gnome startup process now. The .dmrc file you mentioned is on the right track, and according to many pages -should- set the desktop manager/session (these seem to be synonyms), there's just some piece of the puzzle missing. Something to do with it getting overwritten depending on which user logs in, or something.
<cheosite> i hope it will run normally
<noisewaterphd> FOCer: or whatever the verbose option is, I could be imagining -v
<sebsebseb> cheosite: well try
<sebsebseb> cheosite: if you need to configure a bit #winehq can probably help
<sebsebseb> cheosite: also this might be useful, but in my expereince the appdb info for programs is useualy outdated
<sebsebseb> !appdb | cheosite
<ubottu> cheosite: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb:  Thank you for sharing your experience with me and cheosite.  :D
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: my expereince?
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: its appreciated... cheosite
<Kartagis> AntonioX lsmod will tell you what the driver is
<Zeiris> Perhaps my problem is not directly related to dwm, but has to do with a bugged Gnome login screen which results in the dwm.
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: knowledge/experience
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: I got the old  Macromedia MX 2004 Studio with Flash pro,  I think I did try to Wine that at some stage, don't really remember now
<FOCer> noisewaterphd: phlak_user: i could have swear it wasn't working. and now it started at reboot
<phlak_user> FOCer: lol
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: however Photshop CS3 for example,  I think people have to configure and programs like that, before they work properly in Wine
<Kartagis> AntonioX lsmod | grep intel*
<noisewaterphd> FOCer: cool
<Zeiris> What controls auto-login in Ubuntu? I'm automatically logged in as a user, whereas before I had a login screen where I could choose various options and had to enter a password.
<FOCer> phlak_user: maybe it need a couple of reboots after the changes
<yunintegral> how can i kill process that can't kill with kill -9
<phlak_user> FOCer: so, do the upstart commands work?
<AntonioX> Kartagis  OK let me try it
<AntonioX> Thank YOU
<FOCer> phlak_user: i reverted to back to original, so it seems to work
<FOCer> phlak_user: almost cost me my hair, LOL
<phlak_user> yunintegral: its probably getting spawned by some other process; check and kill that
<phlak_user> FOCer: great
<Zeiris> Running 'gdmsetup' in console pops up the window I'm after... But I cannot "unlock" it, probably due to modal dialog not being able to show up in dwm.
<Zeiris> Running with sudo, naturally, shows me the wrong settings...
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: cheosite: some of the macromedia/adobe stuff is java based, and i was able to get that running, no prob.
<FOCer> thanks phlak_user and noisewaterphd
<yunintegral> phlak_user,  you mean,, kill the parent process?
<phlak_user> yunintegral: yes
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: I am not on Ubuntu right now, since another distro :),  however there should be something for it under  system > preferences or system > administration
<tensorpudding> any guess why the touchpad might suddenly stop working?
<phlak_user> yunintegral: but that could also cause it to become a zombie
<Zeiris> sebsebseb, sorry, I should've said: how do I configure it from the console or text editor :)
<phlak_user> tensorpudding: you might have pressed the disable touchpad button
<A-Non> D: I just rebooted and got a bunch of "EXT4-fs error"s
<tensorpudding> I hit the disable button it seems, then re-enabled it, and it wouldn't work
<yunintegral> phlak_user,  can i kill the zombie porcess too?
<tensorpudding> I rebooted, and it is still not working.
<phlak_user> yunintegral: theres a reason its called a zombie!
<A-Non> "EXT4-fs error (device sda1): ext4_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 2371775" can anyone give me some insight as to what this means?
<yunintegral> phlak_user, so. i can't kill the zombie?
<ibnarrashid> Zeiris: that would be /etc/X11/defaullt-display-manager, which controls which session starts
<phlak_user> yunintegral: you'll know if the're zombies using this -->  ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z
<yunintegral> thank you.
<AntonioX> Kartagis  I do not see a video Intel Video Driver
<Zeiris> ibnarrashid, that controls which desktop environment starts. Within that environment, a "desktop manager"/session (I'm 90% sure the two are synonyms) is started, and then a "window manager".
<n00b1> I have a quick question about installation. Is the user name and password that I create during installation my root account? If so, should create another account and use that instead?
<Zeiris> The settings first and third application is correct in my case. The second is somehow set to dwm.
<sebsebseb> n00b1: Ubuntu isn't like most other Linux distros
<Kartagis> AntonioX that might mean you haven't installed one
<seektherapy> how can i speed up my INTERNET connection
<sebsebseb> n00b1: as a result you don't set up a root account on install, and use sudo instead
<AntonioX> Kartagis  I see this "snd_hda_codec          74201  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel"
<sebsebseb> !root | n00b1
<ubottu> n00b1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kartagis> AntonioX that's it
<deexannihilate> n00b1: there is no root account log in.. it is run through the terminal
<deexannihilate> n00b1: * accessed through the terminal
<Kartagis> AntonioX snd_hda_intel
<Zeiris> I'm editing (well,copying backups) stuff in /etc/gdm now to try and resolve the problem.
<A-Non> I just rebooted again and I've got an ubuntu screen that says "the disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present"... What's going on??
<Kartagis> AntonioX I'm AFK now
<AntonioX> WOW
<n00b1> oh ok, thanks guys.
<AntonioX> what is AFK?
<phlak_user> seektherapy: how much is it now?
<seektherapy> what do you mean.. how can i chech
<seektherapy> check
<tensorpudding> It does appear that the touchpad works while during gdm, but it promptly fails to work once I log in
<imyousuf> Hi
<imyousuf> I have installed UEC and downloaded the lucid lynx 64 bit version from the store. Now when I am trying to run using the following command I am getting - "FinishedVerify: Not enough resources (VmTypeAvailability{type=VmType{name='m1.large', cpu=2, disk=10, mem=512}, max=0, available=0} < 1: vm instances"
<imyousuf> Command is - euca-run-instances -a pub-key -s private-key -t m1.large emi-IMG_NO
<imyousuf> I have also noted that giving any instance type gives the same error.
<imyousuf> My machine configuration is core i7, 4G RAM, 1G VGA, Lucid Lynx 64-bit. Any idea how I could solve it?
<FloodBot4> imyousuf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AntonioX> Kartagis  I am getting this "E: Couldn't find package snd_hda_intel"
<tensorpudding> it is most disagreeable, these bugs that I've encountered since going to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> n00b1: your welcome :)
<tensorpudding> I'm assuming that it is some stupid configuration in my $HOME, since it only manifests after I log in
<Samual> My main desktop lacks desktop compositing (due to xinerama), and I was curious whether there is still some way to get around the lack of double buffering (ergo, flickering of conky) so that Conky functions semi-normally -- Any ideas?
<tensorpudding> is there some configuration in gnome or elsewhere that could break the touchpad?
<AntonioX> Kartagis  by any chance would you know how to restore an old driver that I had before this mess
<Zeiris> HAHAHA VICTORY! /etc/gdm had a custom.conf that auto-logged me in as a user, bypassing the logon prompt. Restoring that to a backup copy (thank god there was a gdm.conf.dpkg-backup in there!) has restored the login prompt, allowing me to select Gnome instead of dwm again. I still have no idea what mechanism/config file determines what gets written into ~/.dmrc, but I've got my "plan B" desktop+window manager working again.
<imyousuf> I have installed UEC and downloaded the lucid lynx 64 bit version from the store. Now when I am trying to run the image I am getting - http://paste.ubuntu.com/467353/ My machine configuration is core i7, 4G RAM, 1G VGA, Lucid Lynx 64-bit. Any idea how I could solve it?
<deexannihilate> Why does Wine reject all files I try to open claiming them non-executable?
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: ok :)  ,but what is dwm ?
<Zeiris> It's been an exciting 2 hour dive into the Ubuntu UI stack... Thanks, ibnarrashid, for providing some very useful tips in the process :)
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: some not so popular window manager?
<Zeiris> sebsebseb, it's a pretty nice window manager, seems to be a much lighter (written in C) but much simpler/less customizeable version of XMonad.
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: oh ok :)
<Zeiris> It's also a desktop manager. Or "session", I'm still not 100% sure on Gnome terminology for it.
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: Desktop manager is when its more than just a GUI
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: apps as well
<Zeiris> Apps being the task bar, stuff on the task bar, menus and icons, etcetera?
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: no
<thune3> Zeiris: i noticed dwm only installs 12 files, half of which are documentation.
<sebsebseb> Zeiris: apps being like gedit for Gnome :D  or  Konqueror for KDE.  you know how Gnome and KDE come with a load of stuff? well thats since they are desktop environments
<ibnarrashid> DWM is ultra minimalist, the only way to configure it is by recompiling
<sebsebseb> ibnarrashid: oh
<linux_futao> ipnet set help me
<RealEyes> Back on ubuntu after core unlocking...
<RealEyes> Win7 didn't like it I guess
<tensorpudding> Why might the touchpad work in the login chooser but not after logging in?
<thune3> RealEyes: you know i've worked in semiconductor test, they sometimes disable those things for a reason.
<its-me-again> hi i need an easy way to set up a usb with syslinux. i usually use unetbootin but now that does not allow multi-boot i would use pendrive linux but that is a windows only way. also the ubuntu usb creater uses a kernel like unetbootin also a pain.
<sergio__> ciao
<xshyamx> hi, how do I display an icon when I type the program name in the run dialog?
<thehizz> hey, can anyone help.. gtk-recordmydesktop has a screen selection rectangle taht has been stuck on my desktop for a while, even though i killedl the gtk-recordmydesktop program!! how do i get rid of the vagrant screen selection rectangle?
<gnraia> hi all, are there download manager for ubuntu like internet download manager?
<Qvist_> test
<tensorpudding> i had high hopes that this ubuntu release would not feature a show-stopping bug that reared its head in the first week after install
<shevchenko> hello
<gnraia> hello
<spaceghost_> hello
<shevchenko> first come here
<xshyamx> hi, how do i add my program to ubuntu's list of known programs?
<thune3> tensorpudding: i'm assuming you looked through options in System->Prefs->Mouse [Touchpad Tab] ?
<thune3> xshyamx: you compiled a program from source?
<AdvoWork> i have a new laptop, an ive installed ubuntu 10.04. Ive gone to the hardware drivers, and enabled the one its found for the laptops wireless(broadcom b43 wirless driver) and its showing my connection to the wireless, I can choose it, it picks WPA and WPA2 personal, i put in the password which i know is correct,yet it won't connect. I know the wireless is fine, as i use it on other machines.. any suggestions please?
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xshyamx> thune3: no I just extracted squirrel-sql and I want it to show the icon when I type squirrel-sql in the run window so that I'll know if I made a typo etc.
<psycho_oreos> and I'm pretty sure enabling hardware drivers, you'd be looking at the proprietary drivers, and which in this case would be wl
<thune3> xshyamx: i'm looking...
<woodyjlw> hey guys.  I have three 250 gig drives, two of them ide and one sata. I unplugged the two ide 250's before install of 10.04 and after install i turn off pc and plugged them back in and I can see drive 2 but not drive one in ubuntu but in bios I see all of them fine. anyone know what went wrong?
<pm314> Hi, I have working kubuntu installation and want to install new instance (kubuntu 10.04 LTS) on a second drive. Is it possible without booting from kubuntu CD (or anything else)? Can i put cd, run some installation app from it, leave it in background and during the installtion  work on my current OS?
<gnraia> I use wvdial for my connection, but I get this error when I run wvdial..  --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
<gnraia> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<gnraia> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<gnraia> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<FloodBot4> gnraia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibnarrashid> pm314: I don't know if it's possible, but not likely, it's best to do a clean install from disc
<woodyjlw> how can I scan for a ide drive that dose not show up under computer in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pm314: It's possible, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<Jordan_U> pm314: Much more trouble than it's worth.
<gnraia> I use wvdial for my connection, but I get this error when I run wvdial...  --> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<gnraia> how I fix that?
<SwedeMike> gnraia: make sure the usb device is really connected, use lsusb or alike, check dmesg to see if it's named something else now.
<gnraia> I use lsusb and get this information Bus 002 Device 003: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<ibnarrashid> Jordan_U: so it is possible? I am thinking like through an emulator or something?
<thune3> xshyamx: basically you just have to make a .desktop entry for you app in  /usr/share/applications/   . I'm not quite clear how to point it to your icon.
<Dragoneye> is KDevelop called something else in the repository?  Only thing i find are kdevplatform-* dev/debug/shared and not the main program itself...
<SwedeMike> Dragoneye: "qdevelop - A development environment entirely dedicated to Qt4" shows up in "apt-cache search kdevelop" ?
<Jordan_U> ibnarrashid: There are a few possabilities, lubi, debootstrap, kvm, and probably some other ways.
<erry> Um... I logged into my ubuntu laptop, and the panels aren't there?
<deexannihilate> How do I enable wireless in nm applet 0.8?
<erry> Also some stuff seems to be missing.. sudo network-manager says command not ound
<erry> and i have to manually dhclient every time
<Dragoneye> SwedeMike: Im gona use wxgtk not qt ;-)
<imyousuf> I have installed UEC and downloaded the lucid lynx 64 bit version from the store. Now when I am trying to run the image I am getting - http://paste.ubuntu.com/467353/ My machine configuration is core i7, 4G RAM, 1G VGA, Lucid Lynx 64-bit. Any idea how I could solve it? (re-run)
<ibnarrashid> Jordan_U: Oh, thanx for the info
<Jordan_U> ibnarrashid: You're welcome.
<erry> So i log in and various stuff is missing...
<erry> i tried upgrade, nothing new there?
<erry> nvm
<erry> there's an update
<erry> i'll tr uthat
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, ive ran through that doc, no help
<jackblack> hello
<scriptwarlock> !hi  jackblack
<jackblack> hello scriptwarlock
<scriptwarlock> !hi | jackblack
<ubottu> jackblack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jackblack> :)
<infid> how do i control which files syslog writes to in ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> AdvoWork, there's actually sections for whichever driver should you choose to use (of course if either of the drivers support that chipset) I hope you did not follow that page from top to bottom following every bit of command
<DrkCodeman> why is everyone dropping xmms from there distro?
<DrkCodeman> or xmms-mp3
<infid> my guess is to support the more native ones, like gnome has rythmbox and kde has amarok
<infid> oh
<infid> xmms development was disconintued
<infid> discontinued
<psycho_oreos> I think xmms is old as well, apart from xmms2 which is quite an unusal program considering it has client and server
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, i followed the relevant sections, but its not made any difference
<mercuru_halo> can i use glxgears to test if a system has 3d drivers installed
<DrkCodeman> yeah xmms was great it sucks to hear it was dropped
<psycho_oreos> and there's issues with mp3 support, a few distros have tried to drop mp3 support due to legality
<robertzaccour> how do i calibrate my joystick? i'm moving slowly in super tux
<mercuru_halo> ?
<WarrenSH> How can I install a .exe in Ubuntu 10.04?
<psycho_oreos> AdvoWork, can you pastebin your lspci -nnk output?
<WarrenSH> if the .exe is for windows?
<psycho_oreos> !wine | WarrenSH
<ubottu> WarrenSH: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mercuru_halo> WarrenSH: use software called wine
<DrkCodeman> lol nice you have a bot to handle the simple stuff :)
<DrkCodeman> wine doesn't like to be called an emulator but that is what it is
<psycho_oreos> not my bot but a channel bot by someone else
<abnerjosely> ?
<WarrenSH> but the program is SnowFox for youtube it downloads youtube HD vidoes
<WarrenSH> I do nto think wine has this yet
<WarrenSH> :(
<mercuru_halo> is glxgears a good test of three d capability
<abnerjosely> hmmm
<DrkCodeman> WarrenSH: check the appdb on there website for winehq
<abnerjosely> k
<rileyp> I thought glxgears was to test opengl
<psycho_oreos> WarrenSH, you can always give it a try and if it doesn't work out you can seek alternatives
<DrkCodeman> winehq has a huge app database on there website that gives you more details on almost any app
<Dragoneye> what is the repository address  to "unsupported updates" ?
<WarrenSH> k looking now
<DrkCodeman> and if wine doesnt work you could always virtual box winblows
<WarrenSH> but I need a OS cd for windows :(
<psycho_oreos> or vmware or qemu, etc
<WarrenSH> I has no Microsoft shit I burnt them really
 * Dragoneye visper VirtualBox
<WarrenSH> burnt as in one with a few beers and my BBQ Grill
<DrkCodeman> most of the virtual box software take iso's too
<DrkCodeman> so it doesnt have to phisicaly be on cd
<psycho_oreos> well my suggestion is to now try and adapt yourself to linux environment rather than grieving over your anger
<DrkCodeman> yep ;)
<WarrenSH> I do not like to download illegal OS
<WarrenSH> hm..
<DrkCodeman> its not illegal unless you use a illegal COA
<WarrenSH> so no VB have a OS built in not even a win95? or win98
<Dragoneye> What address are they refering to here? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<DrkCodeman> the only thing you pay for when you buy windows is your fancy COA
<undecim> WarrenSH: Even win95 and win98 are still owned by Microsoft
<undecim> WarrenSH: If you want a free Windows-compatible OS, try ReactOS. It's not perfect, but it's usually worth a shot
<WarrenSH> those older OS's should be free to the public if they are not supported with updates!
<WarrenSH> kinda like SNES ROMS
<undecim> WarrenSH: Tell that to Microsoft.
<DrkCodeman> Dragoneye: virtualbox was nice but it didn't play well with playon :(
<undecim> WarrenSH: Actually, most Roms are illegal as well
<DrkCodeman> lol yep
<Jordan_U> WarrenSH: You can get flash video from youtube by finding the FlashXXXX file in /tmp/, no need for extra software.
<Dragoneye> DrkCodeman: 2bad :)
<WarrenSH> oh yeah duh
<undecim> WarrenSH: It's just that the companies that own them don't have the time to sue every person that uses them
<sparky> you talking about on 10.4
<WarrenSH> thx
<thune3> WarrenSH: i like youtube-dl, a simple script to download youtube videos. It has options to grab high def. http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home
<WarrenSH> thx for the help
<DrkCodeman> Dragoneye: other than that virtualbox was good i tried almost everything including parllels for linux
<robertzaccour> i'm confused on how to calibrate my joystick. http://pastebin.com/KXhb6cdD
<DrkCodeman> parallels
<WarrenSH> I just wanted to d/l some rare classic 1950's cartoons and watch them on my psp/ipod
<Dragoneye> What repo address are they refering to when mention "Unsupported Updates" ?
<WarrenSH> meh not a big deal
<sparky> any one know if it is posable to down grade ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | sparky
<ubottu> sparky: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<timboy> my laptop keeps hibernating after about 30 minutes. I've tried everything I could find on google. can someone give me a hand? pretty fresh lucid install
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, http://pastebin.com/vDyhzhtd
<robertzaccour> sparky:  a fresh install is usually faster than changing everything, if its even possible
<WarrenSH> did you ;look at your screen saver settings?
<WarrenSH> or power settings?
<woodyjlw> is there a quick way to install compiz on ubuntu 10.04 from terminal with sudo apt-get ?
<sparky> jordan u: well 10.4 isnt soported by flash so what am i soposed to do and it wont brake it i do know that much
<undecim> woodyjlw: Compiz is already installed. I think you want CCSM, which is the app that lets you configure it. It should be in the Software Center
<Jordan_U> woodyjlw: Compiz is installed by default.
<umang> Hi! Could some kind person pastebin the contents of /etc/dput.cf in Ubuntu for me? (I'm on Debian and I'd like compare one line)
<psycho_oreos> AdvoWork, I can see neither b43 is loaded nor wl, if you went through hardware drivers, in theory wl should appear on that list but neither of them are loaded
<woodyjlw> ok ccsm is what I need then what is the apt-get for that?
<Jordan_U> sparky: I'm using 10.04 with flash just fine (well, as fine as it ever is for flash on linux)
<robertzaccour> how do i calibrate my joystick? super tux is moving slow
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<SwedeMike> umang: that file doesn't exist on my ubuntu 10.04
<DrkCodeman> would be nice if steam moved to linux they go to macosx but not linux
<DrkCodeman> so messed up
<umang> SwedeMike, uh oh.
<sparky> jordan: mine worked for about a week and now just comes up blank for games and most movies
<soreau> umang: there is no such file in that location on ubuntu
<SwedeMike> umang: it doesn't exist on my debian system either for that matter :P
<soreau> robertzaccour: You should be able to config it in the application you're using with it or jscal
<umang> soreau, SwedeMike. ok let me check what I'm looking for then
<Jordan_U> umang: http://paste.debian.net/81114/
<robertzaccour> soreau: jscal is confusing. here's the output i just got http://pastebin.com/KXhb6cdD
<soreau> robertzaccour: What app are you using that the joystick is going slow?
<DrkCodeman> is there an open source app that takes advantage of my gpu for video encoding rather than cpu?
<robertzaccour> soreau: super tux
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, one sec then
<robertzaccour> soreau: the penguin is moving slow because i need to calibrate my joystick
<violinappren> DrkCodeman: this is up to individual applications
<umang> Jordan_U, Thanks! I've found the difference it's what I wanted. SwedeMike, soreau don't quite know whether it's got to do with a different version but I've found what I was looking for. Thanks all for you help
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, hmm, hardware drivers sows broadcom b43 wireless driver activated and currently in use, and I can see my wireless connections
<DrkCodeman> so none of you know then
<Jordan_U> umang: Most people aren't uploading debian packages to repositories, that's why they didn't have a /etc/dput.cf :)
<SwedeMike> umang: it's probably because I don't have "dput - Debian package upload tool" installed
<umang> Jordan_U, SwedeMike. Oops yeah.
<umang> :P
<psycho_oreos> AdvoWork, weird, it wasn't showing up in that output I told you to do. It may have got truncated or something hmm I'd check dmesg as to reasons why it can't connect
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, dmesg shows b34-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed
<soreau> robertzaccour: I'm installing supertux to test it here.
<robertzaccour> soreau: oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> soreau: did my output for jscal make any sense?
<psycho_oreos> AdvoWork, sounds like you need to turn off acpi
<soreau> robertzaccour: I didn't even look at it. I don't know how to use jscal yet either :p
<Dragoneye> Nevermind! Googled the repository address for installing kdevelop, and that is (deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse)
<nubby> hello
<SuNk8> Which is the best printed Linux magazine shipped to most parts of the world?
<nubby> i'm trying to connect to an ssh server using terminal
<nubby> what is the command to connect
<DrkCodeman> ssh
<DrkCodeman> lol
<nubby> ssh user@hostserver.org
<Dragoneye> ssh user@address
<woodyjlw> is there an option in compiz to get the windows snaping like in win 7?  I like the automatic resize for two windows side by side
<nubby> but
<nubby> dragoneye, how do i add port
<Dragoneye> -p
<DrkCodeman> ssh address -l login -p password
<Dragoneye> -P  ?
<DrkCodeman> password
<Ranakah> niet
<Ranakah> -p it's port :D
<Dragoneye> :)
<DrkCodeman> is it?
<soreau> woodyjlw: yes, in the grid plugin
<SuNk8> nubby, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Dragoneye> [-p port]
<nubby> thank you everyone
<DrkCodeman> doh
<soreau> woodyjlw: Currently it only has keybindings but drag-to-edge is implemented in latest compiz 0.9
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, ok, i can try that, easy enough to do?
<alex5454> hey everyone.  i just installed xubuntu 10.04 and my sound isnt working.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<woodyjlw> soreau, ok thanks
<SuNk8> alex5454, do you have latest updates installed?
<alex5454> yeah
<woodyjlw> that was probably the only thing about win 7 that I found usefull
<violinappren> !sound | alex5454
<ubottu> alex5454: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<simoncpu> finally, you got ubuntu right!!!!!
<SuNk8> alex5454, is there an error mesage?
<simoncpu> karmic was piece of crap
<simoncpu> finally, ubuntu now works!!!
<SuNk8> simoncpu, I disagree brother... I preffered karmic to Lucid... Lucid has way too many bugs...
<alex5454> no error message.  i tried using the volume control up top and it just doesnt work no matter what volume its set at
<psycho_oreos> AdvoWork, somewhat, you just need to append a line in grub2, do note that by enabling that feature your mobile device will drain battery quite heavily
<soreau> woodyjlw: There is also a hack to do it with 0.8 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux.html
<SuNk8> !sound alex5454
<soreau> woodyjlw: but it's no where near what compiz 0.9 has
<SuNk8> !sound | alex5454
<ubottu> alex5454: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel | alex5454
<d2dchat> Hi, I have a pre-existing firewall setup and I forgot to add SSL as a rule to open
<ubottu> alex5454: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<d2dchat> How do I go back in and open port 443?
<d2dchat> using iptables
<jamiewan> alex5454: sudo apt-get install alsamixer  worked for me last week, played about in the settings all good
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, is that the only way to do it? i dont want my laptop to be any worse on battery?
<woodyjlw> soreau, CompizConfig Settings Manager 0.8.2 is what I am running so how do I update it ?
<psycho_oreos> AdvoWork, that's the only way I know of, your issue is with a driver that's pretty much a WIP status device
<soreau> woodyjlw: It's not recommended to update yet
<ghoti> Can anyone point me at a current tutorial for getting PPP running?  I want to connect through a GPRS modem, and everything that Google finds for me is years and years old...
<soreau> woodyjlw: but there is an installation script on the 0.9 testers thread on compiz forums
<ghoti> Is wvdial worth looking at?
<woodyjlw> soreau, ok i can probably wait on that then.  well what about the glass look or see through windows like areo
<alex5454> im sorry.  none of that seems to be working.  im running xubuntu not ubuntu if that makes a difference
<soreau> woodyjlw: You can use Blur Windows plugin for that, provided your graphics driver supports it
<hihihi100> i need memtest-memcheck help
<Luija1006> Hello guys I need a way to change my IP in kubuntu 10.04, is there a way?
<timboy> my laptop keeps hibernating after about 30 minutes. I've tried everything I could find on google. can someone give me a hand? pretty fresh lucid install
<woodyjlw> soreau, cool thanks :)
<timboy> I don't want it to hibernate ever!
<jamiewan> alex5454: just double check the audio preferences, sometimes the slightest thing can kill it i've found
<violinappren> ghoti: what's your modem brand ?
<Luija1006> Hello guys I need a way to change my IP in kubuntu 10.04, is there a way?
<violinappren> timboy: right click on network manager's icon
<violinappren> Luija1006: ^
<ghoti> violinappren: Huawei, E180.
<violinappren> timboy: right click on the power manager
<Luija1006> violinappren: what, do you know how to do it'
<Luija1006> ?
<SuNk8> Luija1006, ya u could use a proxy server, if you wanna go into a 'James Bond' mode...
<ghoti> violinappren: I can talk to the modem using minicom, I just don't know where to mangle things in /etc/ to set up chat scripts, dial-on-demand, etc.
<timboy> violinappren, I'm there
<violinappren> Luija1006: do you see the network icon in upper right corner ?
<Luija1006> yes
<violinappren> timboy: there's a tab for timing hibernation and suspension
<violinappren> Luija1006: right click on it and select "Edit Connections"
<blitzo> can anyone tell me how to emulate middle click on a 2-button mouse
<timboy> violinappren, i've disabled everything in there related to hibernate. It will hibernate when on AC or Battery without me telling it to.
<Luija1006> violinappren: done
<Luija1006> now?
<moetunes> blitzo: don't you just click both at the same time?
<Hallaj> Hey guys, anyone managed to get static route options from dhcpd working?
<violinappren> Luija1006: select your active connection and click edit
<blitzo> moetunes that is hard to do on a touchpad
<AdvoWork> psycho_oreos, heres more info from dmesg http://pastebin.com/JydwDQP9
<violinappren> ghoti: did you try setting it up with network manager ?
<moetunes> blitzo: heh - it would be...
<robertzaccour> soreau: you awake?
<ghoti> violinappren: I'm running headless at the moment, so I need to do this manually...
<violinappren> ghoti: nmcli ?
<soreau> robertzaccour: I can't get it installed right now (I'm using an unstable dev distro atm)
<jamiewan> blitzo: : http://www.querycat.com/question/452f978230393973f5ef86bb5bbf323a
<ghoti> violinappren: ah, didn't know about that.  thanks, I'll try it.
<soreau> robertzaccour: let me boot into ubuntu real quick
<Saturn2888> Hi, I'm still on hardy for software reasons, hope it's still supported, and need to figure out how to boot my system. I had to dd the data to another drive and that drive just happens to be on a RAID1. I'm having an awful time trying to get it to boot. it goes into initramfs each time saying /dev/md0 doesn't exist even though it does exist in /dev. It also won't let me mount it. Strangely enough, mdadm is complaining about stuff as we
<Saturn2888> not really complaining, it's saying /dev/md0 also does not exist
<Hallaj> no one tried dhcpd static routes before?
<robertzaccour> soreau: oh ok
<violinappren> !details | Hallaj
<ubottu> Hallaj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Luija1006> violinappren: now what
<timboy> my laptop keeps hibernating after about 30 minutes on both AC and Battery. I've tried everything I could find on google. I've disabled hibernate in Power Management can someone give me a hand? pretty fresh lucid install
<Hallaj> On my network, the dhcp server pushes information to clients, including static route informations
<violinappren> Luija1006:  don't you want to set a static IP address ? what are you trying to accomplish ?
<soreau> robertzaccour: btw, the way to use jstest or jscal is 'jscal /dev/input/js#' where # is the number of the joystick
<Hallaj> it seems to be working for most linux distros and windows, however it's failing for ubuntu
<soreau> robertzaccour: for one joystick, it's js0
<Hallaj> the static route entry simply doesn't appear and this is a standard install which should have worked
<robertzaccour> soreau: i'm still confused
<violinappren> Hallaj: they don't show up in the output of 'route' ?
<Hallaj> violinappren: in netstat -rn, there's no static route outputs, just the default one and the 169 entry
<soreau> robertzaccour: Try 'jscal /dev/input/js0'
<robertzaccour> soreau: command not found
<robertzaccour> soreau: i got it i typed it in wrong sorry
<robertzaccour> soreau: gonna pastebin it brb
<nubby> i have a question, in order to use git clone, do you first need to use ssh into the server?
<timboy> nubby, depends on the git server
<Hallaj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530381
<timboy> nubby, usually on
<timboy> *no
<robertzaccour> soreau: http://pastebin.com/uxrpQxE0
<Hallaj> it's almost identical to that particular thread
<nubby> timboy, how do you connect to git server?
<Saturn2888> do I have to setup /dev/md0 as a type or is it fine as it is? I think it's setup, but should I use cfdisk to specify 83 or something?
<timboy> nubby, typically to clone a git repo you just run git clone the url. Here is everything you ever wanted to know about git. http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/index.html
<nubby> thank u timboy :D
<timboy> usually you just copy paste the git clone command given for the specific repository
<^Jay2^> nubby: just do git clone www.website.com/whatever
<timboy> my laptop keeps hibernating after about 30 minutes on both AC and Battery. I've tried everything I could find on google. I've disabled hibernate in Power Management can someone give me a hand? pretty fresh lucid install
<soreau> robertzaccour: forgot the -c
<SuNk8> nubby, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<nubby> that's a really goodwebsite timboy :)
<nubby> thank u sunk8
<soreau> robertzaccour: Try 'jscal -c /dev/input/js0'
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<timboy> nubby, of course it is! I don't waste my time pasting crap sites... :P
<soreau> robertzaccour: pay close attention to when it asks for the 'minimum' and 'maximum' positions and to which axis it's asking for those positions
<songer> hello
<SuNk8> experiMENTAL, man, I wish I had a splash screen like that. Only green instead of White. Looks so 'The Matrix' style... ;-)
<violinappren> Hallaj:  http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/471 ?
<liran> What's the easiest way to cap the bandwitdh of my linux server?
<violinappren> !hi | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SuNk8> !hi | songer
<songer> wht can i do if lucid does not recognice it as modem
<fale> hi
<songer> sorry my cell phone
<violinappren> songer: recognize what ?
<violinappren> songer: through bluetooth ?
<songer> hi fale
<songer> usb
<robertzaccour> soreau: so how do i calibrate it?
<SuNk8> !hi | fale
<ubottu> fale: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<robertzaccour> soreau: do i stop when its at the maximum number rotating it?
<soreau> robertzaccour: did you run the second command I gave you with -c in it?
<mds1> hi, I am looking for a list of bluetooth-headsets that will work with ubuntu.  I couldn't really find anything using google... please help!
<robertzaccour> soreau: yes
<Hallaj> violinappren, thanks. I'll have a look at it and give t a try
<violinappren> songer: i don't think that's possible with usb, have you tried pairing it with bluetooth ?
<fale> I have installed mysql-server on my ubuntu 10.04 box but I can't start it because it says: "exec: 129: start: not found" when I launch "sudo service mysql start"
<songer> in under conections in windows is reconiced as modem
<soreau> robertzaccour: Do you see it tells you exactly what to do?
<experiMENTAL> SuNk8: find refurbished equipment (my screen is old)
<traskmind> I'm running Guayadeque as my music player, but I'm wondering if it's possible to get some sort of "Now Playing" desktop artwork going on with it? (Like Screenlets, CoverGloobus, etc.)
<violinappren> songer: try pairing it with bluetooth
<songer> i don;t have blootooth, i want to use usb cable
<SuNk8> songer, which phone make is it?
<songer> motorola MOTO™ VE240
<robertzaccour> soreau: whats it mean by move to minimum position?
<timboy> my laptop keeps hibernating after about 30 minutes on both AC and Battery. I've tried everything I could find on google. I've disabled hibernate in Power Management can someone give me a hand? pretty fresh lucid install
<SuNk8> timboy, does it work well in other os?
<timboy> SuNk8, if you mean does it automatically hibernate in other dual boot OS, no
<ManDay> Can anyone recomment an absolutly lightweight calendar which sticks on the desktop background?
<soreau> robertzaccour: You have to read the output and figure it out. It tells you what to do. Negative numbers are minimum, positive on the maximum
<oCean_> !afk > DW|AFK
<ubottu> DW|AFK, please see my private message
<timboy> ManDay, conky
<robertzaccour> soreau: oh ok. whats it mean by axis 1 2 3 etc
<soreau> robertzaccour: If you have that many controllers, you'll have an axis for each
<SuNk8> !afk > sunk8
<ubottu> SuNk8, please see my private message
<fale> I have installed mysql-server on my ubuntu 10.04 box but I can't start it because it says: "exec: 129: start: not found" when I launch "sudo service mysql start"
<SuNk8> tim, you sure it's not a screensaver issue?
<SuNk8> timboy, you sure it's not a screensaver issue?
<oCean_> ManDay: what are you using, gnome? xfce? ..
<SuNk8> timboy, sometimes the screensaver triggers hibernate/suspend.
<phlak_user> fale: with upstart you can just issue the command sudo start mysql
<hrhrhr> random: anyone else using uk pool ntp?
<Gla> 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.255 that will cover all IP's correct ?
<ManDay> oCean_: gnome - timboy who just left recommented conky - i think that sounds good IF that includes adding appointments and so on
<ManDay> does it?
<WarrenSH> sudo aptitude install non-free-codecs libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder mpeg2dec vorbis-tools id3v2 mpg321 mpg123 libflac++6 ffmpeg libmp4v2-0 totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 libjpeg-progs libmpcdec3 libquicktime1 flac faac faad sox ffmpeg2theora libmpeg2-4 uudeview flac libmpeg3-1 mpeg3-utils mpegdemux liba52-dev
<oCean_> ManDay: no clue 'bout that.. sorry.
<fale> phlak_user: ''sudo: start: command not found '' it doesn't seem to work so much...
<liran> What's the easiest way to cap the bandwitdh of my linux server?
<simoncpu> is it just me or pulse audio enhanced my computer's sound?
<soreau> How do I tell a module to autoload at startup?
<oCean_> fale: what's your ubuntu version?
<garymc> good morning all
<fale> oCean_: 10.04
<ManDay> oCean_: ok, if you know something for gnome let me know - otherwise i ll leave timboy a message
<phlak_user> soreau: add it to /etc/modules
<phlak_user> liran: inbound and outbound can be controlled (and equalized) using wondershaper
<oCean_> fale: something is broken then. Do you have an /sbin/start command?
<soreau> phlak_user: thanks
<phlak_user> fale: do you have upstart installed?
<fale> oCean_: nope :( I have: /sbin/startpar and /sbin/start-stop-daemon
<fale> phlak_user: yes, last version
<phlak_user> fale: "which start" gives me /sbin/start
<fale> phlak_user: mine is blank
<oCean_> fale: there must be something broken. Since you don't have the upstart executable(s)
<phlak_user> fale: sudo apt-get install upstart should tell you
<fale> phlak_user: it says that is already the last version
<fale> oCean_: yep, but I can't explain why I have the package installed but not the files :\
<phlak_user> fale: "last" version or "newest" version?
<oCean_> fale: try sudo apt-get reinstall upstart
<oCean_> err
<oCean_> fale: sudo apt-get install upstart --reinstall
<phlak_user> oCean_: :)
<koshie> Hi
<fale> oCean_: thanks :)
<oCean_> fale: yay :)
<fale> thanks phlak_user :)
<phlak_user> fale: yw
<gbjk> Hi. I've been trying to move from xubuntu to ubuntu to get better ubuntu one support.
<gbjk> The remaining issue I have is that I can't get a keyboard shortcut to work for me.
<koshie> If I want to have a file who neverone can read and write on it except my user (koshie), I will do that : chmod ug+rw (with my user) isn't it ? If anyone download this file he can read or rwrite on this file ?
<koshie> can't*
<gbjk> I have a key on my keyboard which equates to the right windows key. (Keyboard is Datahand pro ii - pretends to be generic 105 intl)
<gbjk> In xubuntu I used xmodmap to get the key to work, and then I could setup shortcuts with it, no problem.
<gbjk> It shows up as the Super_L key in the shortcut list in xubuntu.
<c_nick> A Good light on graphics game for ubuntu not forgetting m in office
<gbjk> How do I work out why ubuntu doesn't respect the same shortcut?
<red> Is there any way to see average CPU usage of a certain process that has been running for days?
<devalientes> Hello, what script can i use to make buckups in ubuntu?
<red> with top one can see the current % easily but is there any way to see the x time average?
<Vroomfondle> red: I don't think Linux keeps track of that automatically. You could write a script around ps or top to do it, probably.
<red> alrighty
<nikolam> This stupid piece of Openoffice writer is just dying on every second document save
<nikolam> does anybody actually test theese things before putting them into the LTS..
<nikolam> Every time I copy some text inside of Open office writer, he dies.
<devalientes> nik: can you reinstall openoffice?¿
<nikolam> Also xfce clipper is active. but why would ooo die becuase of that..
<nikolam> devalientes, it is installed from repo, normally. I can.
<devalientes> aa ok
<Vroomfondle> have you tried disabling xfce clipper? It seems silly that it would kill OO but you never know.
<devalientes> check if you can actualizate
<devalientes> the OpenoFFICE VERSION
<Gla> Hey guys, I have a question here, I have a NFS mount on my XP machine here, which is working just fine using SFU 3.5, I'm on Ubuntu using nfs-kernel-server and ... when I go to edit a file, I can't edit it unless I chmod 777 the file.  How do I set the permissions of the person mounting the exported partition?
<AdvoWork> anyone here had any problems with broadcom wireless and getting it to work?
<SwedeMike> Gla: can't your nfs mount program on xp "emulate" what user id it's saying you have?
<SwedeMike> Gla: because nfs doesn't really have "guest" exports, it works by uid
<Gla> yea
<Gla> hrm
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<nikolam> devalientes, it is inside Lucid/LTS 10.04, 64bit it is openoffice 3.2.0.10 Debian 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<ShapeShifter499> su is to assume root in the terminal right, well I don't think I have an password for it, how do I fix this
<ShapeShifter499> how would I set one
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<devalientes> Nikolam, i really don't know a solution for your problem,
<nikolam> devalientes, ok, I was thinkin you asked for openoffice verion in Lts that is just dying every time.
<AdvoWork> how can i debug my wireless trying to connect, which logs etc?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: dmesg
<acanthus> I'm trying to share an folder that's located on a external usb drive, other computers just say "Unable to mount windows share", I'm guessing that sambas account doesn't have access to mount those shares?
<Gla> SwedeMike: still here ?
<SwedeMike> Gla: my client is always here, just ask and I'll look at it when I have time.
<SwedeMike> Gla: lunchtime now though.
<Gla>  so how can I have it so that anyone who mounts this drive will be able to write to files on it ?  or rather, edit the files that are currently there
<budbud> #linuxjournal
<kevin009> i have an hdparm command I'd like to run on an external hard drive after half an hour of inactivity to stop it. how do i do this? we can't just put it in cron, because if i'm copying data, i can't just have it shut off
<phlak_user> kevin009: can you not check for copy command before running the hdparm?
<lantizia_> Hey, I've got a bad xorg.conf - GDM/X keeps restarting without end... and I can't get in to grub (no menu comes up)... so what am I supposed to do?
<kevin009> there must be a way to check if ANY activity has occured on the drive before sending the stop command
<kevin009> i.e. not just file copy operations, but anything else
<phlak_user> lantizia_: press shift keyduring boot, grub menu will come up
<lantizia_> phlak_user, shift! ok right I'll try it
<AdvoWork> im looking at dmesg and it keeps saying b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed. Any ideas please?
<llutz> kevin009: hdparm -S   should enable spin-down. its a drive setting (so your drive supports it) so no cron-job needed
<oCean_> kevin009: have a look at fuser and/or lsof
<phlak_user> lantizia_: also ctl+alt+f1 after booting will give you text console
<lantizia_> phlak_user, thanks
<kevin009> we'll need to have hdparm daemon running in the background, right?
<llutz> kevin009: no
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: what caused you to look at dmesg?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, running out of ideas, so dunno, any suggestions?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: seems like power management is not working well in that chip ?
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: can you explain the original issue please? i just joined
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: ah found it, the broadcom wireless problem?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: i have to disable it in my card for it to not spam the logs. but if it is a laptop maybe it impacts batery life
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, basically, new installation of 10.04, go into hardware drivers, enabled the wireless, and then reboot, it can see my wireless, it just wont connect
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, how come it impacts battery life?
<jaonmchristos> hello, i want to edit video but all of the programs seem to not work
<jaonmchristos> the wireless hogs power
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: what chipset? i had a linksys USB 11n card which would never connect and had to change the module
<jaonmchristos> there is a utility to save power
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: well if the chip can not be suspended it will draw more energy
<jaonmchristos> i forget the name of the utility
<jaonmchristos> just search the repo
<jaonmchristos> all i want to do is cut the first few seconds out of a video can anyone help
 * ShapeShifter499 feels ignored
<jaonmchristos> all i need to be able to do is cut and past sections of video
<jaonmchristos> i tried oggCut but it produced 0byte output
<erUSUL> !root | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<oCean_> ShapeShifter499: there is no root passwd
<jaonmchristos> piviti doesnt do anything at all
<jaonmchristos> it just sits there like another useless beta program
<erUSUL> jaonmchristos: avidemux ?
<jaonmchristos> ubuntu needs to stop including beta as default
<ShapeShifter499> oCean_ whats SU for?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user,  mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller rev 07
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, why would that stop wireless working though?
<jaonmchristos> erUSUL: i have avidemux now it wont load ogg so i convert to another format and load it and all of the options just look like transcode ingoptions
<oCean_> ShapeShifter499: another utility to switch users, but in ubuntu you use sudo
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: graphics controller for wireless?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: well if the suspend code of the driver or the chip itself is bogus it may end up disconnecting  more often that needed
<ubernewb> ive got no network interfaces after reboot, neighter wlan, nor ethernet. wth could that be?
<phlak_user> ubernewb: pastebin the output of lspci
<ShapeShifter499> oCean_ oh so if anything calls for su, ignore it and use sudo instead?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, doh, sorry wrong paste, its: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g rev 01
<oCean_> !info piviti | jaonmchristos
<ubottu> jaonmchristos: Package piviti does not exist in lucid
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: oh ok
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, so what should i do, can i disable it ro?
<AdvoWork> *or
<ubernewb> phlak_user: copy and paste is hard because the laptop has no connectivity. i says ethernet and network controllers
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: you can try to see if it makes a difference. « sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<erUSUL> »
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: if that makes your connection estable you can make it permanent
<oCean_> ShapeShifter499: could be that su is still used in a script somewhere, but sudo is the recommended way to go
<Hallaj> violinappren: the static route for that didn't work too dude.
<phlak_user> ubernewb: does networkmanager have "enable networking" selected when you right-click on it?
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, set failed on device wlan0 ; operation not permitted
<ubernewb> phlak_user: it was disabled, ive enabled it. reboot now?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: :( then i dunno. post the complete dmesg... maybe there is something else ...
<ShapeShifter499> oCean_ wouldn't it be a security risk if I don't know or change the SU(root pass?)
<jaonmchristos> pitvi comes default in lucid ubottu
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: we do not support that config here.
<phlak_user> ubernewb: theres no need to reboot at all
<oCean_> jaonmchristos: pitvi?
<jaonmchristos> !pitvi
<ubernewb> phlak_user: im used to windows ;)
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: why not?
<phlak_user> ubernewb: now left-click should show you your wired interface
<jaonmchristos> it doesnt do anything
<llutz> !pitivi
<llutz> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.4-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 274 kB, installed size 2864 kB
<jaonmchristos> it just sits there
<ubernewb> phlak_user: damn it works. now i feel ashamed
<ubernewb> phlak_user: thank you a lot!
<phlak_user> ubernewb: your nick says it all :)
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: becouse ubuntu is designed to work with sudo. having the root avvount specified is out of specs
<jaonmchristos> it just displays the first frame of the video
<jaonmchristos> thats about all its good for
<ubernewb> :/
<jaonmchristos> im sick of ubuntu trying to pawn off shabby betas on me
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, heres the dmesg: http://pastebin.com/3Tpy5HSC
<jaonmchristos> you would think ubuntu would come with something that can cut and paste ogg video
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: ohh
<jaonmchristos> since ogv is free format
<Rebeller> I have a general IRC question, how do I register with the server?
<jaonmchristos> the closest thing i could find is an unsupported package oggvideotools
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: but it would be more secure right??  er.... I'm kind of confused right now
<jaonmchristos> that has a cli command oggCut that doesnt work
<phlak_user> jaonmchristos: maybe all these tools have a verbose mode that would give you more info
<jaonmchristos> u mean i cant do the most basic things in Ubuntu like cutting out a part of a movie clip
<jaonmchristos> im lucky if i can read my email on Ubuntu i guess
<AnxiousNut> Is there a way(plugin?) to make contacts statuses colored and italic(formatting) just like in MSN live?
<jaonmchristos> its so simple
<jaonmchristos> i just want to cut movie clips
<Misterio> jaonmchristos: You can do it with cinelerra or with kino
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: having root enabled is less secure
<jaonmchristos> i dont want verbose mode crap
<jamiewan> jaonmchristos:  pitivi video editor
<mahen23> jaonmchristos: movie maker can do that
<jaonmchristos> i want to use not develop and beta test software
<jaonmchristos> i know movie maker is for windows though
<Misterio> jaonmchristos: Kino isn't beta
<mahen23> wine?
<jaonmchristos> Kino only does raw DV its nice though
<jaonmchristos> if it did ogg perfect
<Misterio> jaonmchristos: And what about cinelerra? It works fine?
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: ok then I'll leave it alone, thanks
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: b43-phy0 ERROR: This device does not support DMA on your system. Please use PIO instead.
<jaonmchristos> does cinelerra do ogv? its not in the repo i think
<Misterio> jaonmchristos: It isn't in repo
<soreau> !info cinelerra
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, whats PIO and how do i use that instead? sorry :/
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in lucid
<soreau> !info cinerella
<Misterio> jaonmchristos: http://cinelerra.org/ Check this
<ubottu> Package cinerella does not exist in lucid
<karlo> is there any command for math in terminal ?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: googling that; pio is programmmable input output
<jaonmchristos> ok im going to try it again
<soreau> karlo: You can do math with bash, yes
<llutz> karlo: "bc"
<jaonmchristos> i cant beleive someone said wine
<karlo> ty
<ut_ut> Please help me correct the problem not on the network in Ubuntu 10.04 :((...tks
<jaonmchristos> i didnt download ubuntu so i can run everything in wine
<jaonmchristos> its not like my computer didnt come with windows already
<soreau> ut_ut: How are you connecting? wifi, wired?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: can you post the output of « modinfo b43 » ?
<phlak_user> jaonmchristos: rather than rant, why dont you try and get your problem solved?
<jaonmchristos> ok going to try
<ut_ut> ok, i'm conecting wired :)
<karlo> <llutz> can you explain me syntax of bc...
<soreau> ut_ut: Does 'ifconfig' show an eth0 interface?
<mahen23> jaonmchristos: who said wine?
<llutz> karlo: sorry no, read "man bc" for a start
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: could this be one way -- > http://www.asee.com.np/solved-enable-wireless-from-broadcom-corporation-bcm4312-802-11bg-rev-01/94/
<phlak_user> karlo: just type bc ; if your machine doesnt go up in smoke, then type in 2+2, it should print 4 on the next line.
<ibnarrashid> karlo: bc is a programming language in itself, go here to see some basic usage http://www.kingcomputerservices.com/unix_101/using_bc_part_1.htm
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/gEwApnFL
<llutz> !info qalc
<ubottu> qalc (source: libqalculate): Powerful and easy to use command line calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-4ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 107 kB, installed size 436 kB
<ut_ut> i don't know...i have not checked...When testing is finished I will contact you next time...i using win7 OS :(
<vaibhav> how to hibernate from terminal in ubuntu?? or set shortcut for hibernate??
<mahen23> vaibhav: sleep?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 pio=1
<erUSUL> vaibhav: s2disk ? or s2ram ?
<vaibhav> mahen23: s2disk
<llutz> vaibhav: pm-suspend
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, done that, now just test it?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: "dmesg | tail -n20" to see if everything is ok ?
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, i still get mac suspend failed
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: :/ well. what about connection quality?
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, i cant even connect to the wireless still, just keeps asking for the password
<SkunkFoot> Can I volunteer documentation to the Ubuntu project?
<satish_> How do I start the TurboC on jaunty by wine ?
<mahen23> SkunkFoot: its done
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: did you see the link I posted? that talked about recompiling the Broadcom driver.
<SkunkFoot> mahen23: Nothing is ever "done"
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: :/ well this is as far as i can get with my knowledge. you may try with a newer driver install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package and reboot; see if it makes any difference
<AdvoWork> erUSUL,  ok thanks for the help :)
<AdvoWork> phlak_user,  just looking now
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: no problem
<karlo> is there any command in terminal like "goto" in windows ?
<ibnarrashid> karlo: as in go to where? a different directory?
<karlo> as go to different line in script
<llutz> 10 goto 10
<vaibhav> llutz: Thanks... :0
<vaibhav> :)
<Dulak> 10 goto 20 20 goto 10
<llutz> ^advanced programming :(
<jpds> just_crash_already()
<orschiro> does evince have a bookmarking option that goes further than just saving my session after closing the document?
<vaibhav> pm-hibernate how I can set it to keyboard shortcut ??
<llutz> karlo: there is nothing like that in bash, you can try using functions to get similar effects
<llutz> karlo: for more info, ask at #bash
<phlak_user> karlo: you only need the goto with interpreters like basic; with bash you can do much more like use for loops, while constructs, if and so on
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, followed that guide, and now i can't see any wireless connections :S
<phlak_user> is the module loaded?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, was that response for me?
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: sorry yes
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: can you confirm that the broadcom sta module is loaded from your lsmod?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user,  can't see it :S
<erUSUL> phlak_user: he is using b43 not wl sta
<ut_ut> pls...help me, problem when the network connection fails
<nemo__> hola
<nemo__> buenos dias
<phlak_user> erUSUL: isnt that the issue then?
<Gryllida> Gr, Anjuta asks 'Are you sure you want to debug a program not using the Debug configuration?' every timeI'm trying to debug. How do I set the proper configuration?
<appamajig> Hello everyone! I'm having trouble with a USB microphone.  It's a nicer, $100+ one from Audio Technica. (AT2020) It has a bright blue LED built in, that should be on while it is plugged in to the computer and is ready to be used.  When I plug in the microphone, the LED comes on for about 2-3 second and then fades off, like it suddenly lost power (normally when the LED turns off it's quick, like a lightswitch) which makes me think that the
<appamajig> USB bus is not detecting the device (or maybe decided that it's not supported? dunno) and so drops the connection.  Any help would be appreciated
<nemo__> hay alguien?
<erUSUL> phlak_user: dunno; the b43 driver recognices the chip
<erUSUL> !es | nemo__
<ubottu> nemo__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<appamajig> sorry for the long post, btw... and I did quite a bit of research on google, but really couldn't find a solution
<appamajig> oh, and using lsusb does not show that it's connected
<nemo__> joe ..crei qu estaba solo en el planeta
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: can you paste the output of lspci -nn | grep Broadcom please? this will tell us whether the b43 will work or not
<appamajig> I"m patient... I can wait my turn :) thanks in advance for any help that I get
<AdvoWork> phlak_user,  that lists: 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<jaonmchristos> crapola
<jaonmchristos> i used avidemux to edit some parts out of a video clip
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 --->  supported 2.6.33 and later (PIO mode)
<jaonmchristos> and it wont let me save it because it says the first frame is not a keyframe
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: apparently that rev will not work with b43
<AdvoWork> argh, so what does that mean I have to do?
<phlak_user> erUSUL: that page says that 11n will not work whereas AdvoWork seems to have an 11n chip
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: did you try the wl module yet?
<AdvoWork> so im assuming that references: 14e4:4315    supported 2.6.33 and later (PIO mode)    BCM4312  b/g  LP   b43      so what would i have to do to get it working,or can i just not?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user,  i may have done, tried a few things now, was it on that link you pasted?
<erUSUL> phlak_user: obviously althought the driver tries to "drive" the chip it is very buggy so trying the sta from boradcom may be better
<phlak_user> erUSUL: you're right, using fwcutter is not recommended
<jaonmchristos> how do i make the first frame a keyframe
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, erUSUL: in hardware drivers, it says im using broadcom sta proprietry wireless driver(but it wont show any wireless connections) the other driver i used before, showed them, but neither connect
<appamajig> jaonmchristos: researching
<dany> hi guys
<dany> do you know how can I get the chat list with quassel?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: so both drivers fail ? :/
<Misterio> dany: /list ?
<erUSUL> dany: use alis service ... /msg alis list *searchterm*
<AdvoWork> yeah :S and im now struggling what else to try
<dany> Misterio: it doesn't work in this way :(
<jaonmchristos> if split clip actually did something in piviti
<dany> thanks anyway :)
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: ive seen a thread suggesting ndiswrapper; do you want to try that?
<jaonmchristos> avidemux isnt working
<jaonmchristos> complaining about keyframe
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, ill try anything if it works :)
<jaonmchristos> so back to piviti
<jaonmchristos> why cant i get piviti to split the clip
<jaonmchristos> i click it and it doesn nothing
<appamajig> jaonmchristos: chill for a minute, I"m researching it
<jaonmchristos> appamajig:  thanks
<appamajig> jaonmchristos: it's fixable, I think, just do some googling, like I am... has to do with I-frames? I've never used avidemux, so I don't know what that is...
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: check this --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/confused-about-linux-804957/page8.html
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: its fairly long&winded since they seem to be guiding someone at each step
<appamajig> jaonmchristos: http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/295782-How-to-get-started-with-avidemux-edit-and-convert-any-video-format/page2
<appamajig> jaonmchristos: I think that you need to choose smart copy...?
<appamajig> jaonmchristos: search the page for smart and you'll see what I saw
<jaonmchristos> i figured it out but it ruined my clip
<jaonmchristos> u have to cut at a keyframe
<appamajig> anyone up for maybe helping me with my USB microphone? not being detected, not shown in lsusb while it's plugged in... LED on the microphone does not stay on (for more than about 2-3 seconds)
<jaonmchristos> so i cant cut where i want
<appamajig> jaonmchristos: did you try the smart copy thing? or is it too late?
<jaonmchristos> cut the firstfirst words
<jaonmchristos> let me look at that
<erUSUL> appamajig: looks like a hardware issue. tried different usb ports ?
<lorenzosu> Hi all. I'm still on karmic on my laptop. I will finally have time to upgrade but doing a clean install. I have a separate /home partition. Any particular suggestion/caution?
<Kwpolska> do not format it?
<appamajig> erUSUL: yeah, I've tried different ports, different cables... I'm thinking it might be hardware as well but it's an expensive mic and I"ve only used it a few times (owned it a little over a year or so) such a waste :( so I thought I'd try
<Kwpolska> do not upgrade by package manager or other stuff, do a clean install?
<anodesni> Hi, I'm playing snes games with ZSNES, but the picture is stretched to fit the widescreen. Can I prevent this? I have the 10.6 ati proprietary driver installed.
<erUSUL> appamajig: look what dmesg says when you plug it ?
<john1> hi i got problems installing ubuntu 904 on my laptop. try to use wubi, and ordinary installation. i also get the message that maybe the cd is broken, but thats the one i\m running from now. anyway i can install the files on a new cd witout downloading again_
<erUSUL> anodesni: maybe it has an option to play in a window rether than fullscreen
<john1> or is that impossible_
<anodesni> erUSUL, it is, but I prefer fullscreen
<Darksome_molly13> this is going to sound stupid but how do I get Xchat to go into fullscreen mode? (if its even possible)
<phlak_user> lorenzosu: make sure you dont format the home partition during the installation
<lorenzosu> phlak_user, yes that's a good point....
<erUSUL> anodesni: well you can't have your cake and eat it too
<Shoa_Horn> wc
<lorenzosu> phlak_user, If I set the mount point during installation will it try and format it automatically?
<phlak_user> lorenzosu: also, you can later mount the home partition by tweaking /etc/fstab once installation is complete
<phlak_user> lorenzosu: only if you select the format checkbox
<anodesni> erUSUL, windows does it too
<anodesni> erUSUL, I mean keeping the 4:3 ratio
<appamajig> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/MZuqMjbU
<lorenzosu> phlak_user, as for the former (mounting later) so I am able to install without setting the /home mountpoint during install
<appamajig> erUSUL: I didn't know about dmesg :)
<erUSUL> appamajig: well those messages said nothing to me. maybe you can try in the linux-usb mailing list or something
<phlak_user> lorenzosu: even if you dont set the mountpoint, the installer will create a /home directory by default. Make sure to first copy *everything* off it somewhere else, delete it and set the old partition as the new /home and then *copy* the contents of the backed-up new home into the newly mounted /home
<appamajig> erUSUL: I did a search for device descriptor read/64, error -71 and maybe found some stuff.  Thanks a ton for pointing me in the right direction!
<erUSUL> appamajig: no problem
<lorenzosu> phlak_user, ok thanks for the tips
<lorenzosu> sorry
<john1> hi.. still need help with my install. of ubuntiu 804. live cd seems to be broken, any way i can transfere those files to an usb stick, and install from it_
<phlak_user> lorenzosu: yw
<phlak_user> john1: do you want to install 8.04 or 10.04?
<john1> i want to upgrade later. but if its easier with 1004 ill do that
<Carachi> hello, i try to install postfix but i have this problem: when i test postfix via telnet  (ehlo) it  not write AUTH LOGIN PLAIN and AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN . how can i solve it?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, just gone through all that setup, it went fine, still not listing wireless devices, so just trying a reboot
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: ok
<phlak_user> john1: this looks like a good starting point --> http://www.linuxconfig.org/install-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-linux-from-usb-stick
<john1> thanks i\ll try. >(
<john1> >(
<john1> :-D
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, still didnt work :/
<V2> salut
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: did you blacklist the b43 module?
<phlak_user> !hi| V2
<ubottu> V2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: to make sure it is ndiswrapper which is loading the driver and not b43
<llutz> Carachi: "grep SASL /var/log/mail.log"
<john1> i forgot to say that i have to download it directly to the usb stick, cause im running from the live cd now.. no other obtion.
<llutz> Carachi: "grep sasl_auth /etc/postfix/main.cf"
<phlak_user> john1: not necessarily, you can download it to the pc and then copy it to the usb
<john1> ok. thanks again.
<phlak_user> john1: yw
<Carachi> broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
<Carachi> smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
<Carachi> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = reject_unknown_sender_domain, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_unauth_pipelining, permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination
<Carachi> smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
<FloodBot4> Carachi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Carachi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467443/
<llutz> Carachi: "grep SASL /var/log/mail.err"
<V2> has anyone run cs 1.6 on ubuntu?
<skumara> is there a channel to disguss the gnome desktop theme?
<skumara> or a forum?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, no, didnt blacklist, how?
<Carachi> llutz:  is empty!
<llutz> Carachi: can you pastebin "/var/log/mail.err" please?
<Carachi> llutz: is empty!
<llutz> Carachi: oh
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: once you do this, turn wireless off and on
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: or better reboot
<Carachi> llutz: is not good??
<llutz> Carachi: no err always is good :) just my idea about your error was wrong
<llutz> Carachi: you'd better ask at #postfix, they have more experience
<Carachi> llutz: ok thant you very much
<phlak_user> wonder why smplayer does not progress through a playlist? it keeps repeating the same song even though repeat is off
<Gryllida> Anjuta asks 'Are you sure you want to debug a program not using the Debug configuration?' every timeI'm trying  to debug. How do I set the proper configuration?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, sorry, what do i add to the blacklist?
<mapreduce> Hi.  I've installed llvm-gcc-2.4, but when I do llvmc test.c I get told "Can't find program: llvm-gcc"
<mapreduce> Any suggestions?
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: the name of the module. If it is b43
<Gryllida> mapreduce, #gcc ? I don't really know.
<phlak_user> mapreduce: type llvm-gcc and press tab, you might find out that the binary is also called llvm-gcc-2.4
<mapreduce> Gryllida: I expect Ubuntu packaging issues for projects that aren't gcc to be off-topic in #gcc.
<mapreduce> phlak_user: llvm<tab> shows nothing containing 'gcc'.
<mapreduce> <tab><tab> I mean.
<razz1> how to get manual duplex working, I tried gnome-manual-duplex, couldn't get it work properly, I tried reinstall and the virtual printer disappeared. how to get it back again!!
<Gryllida> help!
<tuxick> lo
<nandor> hello all, I have konica minolta bizhub 211 printer; but I doesnt find a driver for it, and ubuntu printer setup didnt find it:\ what can I do now?
<waanou> J'ai un probleme avec mon Ubuntu
<phlak_user> !fr| waanou
<ubottu> waanou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nandor> !en | waanou
<ubottu> waanou: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vaibhav> micophone is not working in ubuntu 9.10, I tried to install alsa but still its not working..
<liming> likuanling
<Gryllida> !mic
<Gryllida> !microphone
<Gryllida> !auddio
<Gryllida> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gryllida> vaibhav: ^
<nandor> hello all, I have konica minolta bizhub 211 printer; but I doesnt find a driver for it, and ubuntu printer setup didnt find it:\ what can I do now??
<Gryllida> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<razz1> anyone know how to set up manual duplex printing
<vaibhav> thanks all, 'll try...
<funkyweasel> Open office keeps crashing :/  Nothing in the syslog, no idea how to debug.  Tried uninstalling and reinstalling.
<mapreduce> phlak_user: Looks like my problem will be fixed by updating from karmic to lucid.
<phlak_user> mapreduce: no idea; you could give it a shot
<funkyweasel> It's getting to the point where the only stable openoffice experience I'll be able to get on my linux box is vncing to a windows box running openoffice
<phlak_user> funkyweasel: works just fine for me
<Gryllida> >.<
<phlak_user> funkyweasel: try launching it from a terminal; that way you can see any errors that might crop up
<Gryllida> What is the channel about anjuta?
<Gryllida> IDE
<funkyweasel> phlak_user: No errors are produced.  This is why I am at such a loss.
<nandor> Gryllida my printer not in the lis
<nandor> +t
<funkyweasel> phlak_user: Nothing in syslog either.
<ubuntu-usr_> hi all
<Oer> !hi ubuntu-usr_
<ubuntu-usr_> i've got ubuntu on usb stick. it works well until it loads. After full load by some poriod of time everthing works great but when screensaver activates or after small amount of time my ubuntu freezes. i suspect that some bios setting may be reason there byt i'm not certain. anybody is able to help me?
<ubuntu-usr_> my ubuntu on usb stick is 10.04
<luist> hey... how can i enable autocompleting the last used comands in terminal using page up and page down, like in other distros?
<Hermanon> whenever i try to install a package i get this error :creating fuse group... udev active, skipping device node creation.
<Oer> luist use the <TAB> to autocomplete
<luist> Oer: that will autocomplete based on PATH comands, not on last used commands
<dany> hey guys can you tell me what's usually the command to uninstall programs with make? make clean ?
<Oer> luist sorry, then i don't know
<Oer> dany make does not install, it compiles. to remove software, use sudo apt-get remove <package> or use synaptic with a Gui
<dany> Oer: in this case I'm forced to use make..
<dany> found: make uninstall
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: make can only do what's specified in the Makefile
<Oer> dany, CD into your source directory and run: sudo make uninstall
<qin> xffg
<dany> thanks guys
<Oer> have fun
<qin> 能看见？
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: you should be careful with that though
<dany> yes yes
<qin> 哦
<dany> MasterOfDisaster: why?
<Oer> !cn | qin
<qin> 这是那
<ubottu> qin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: it may overwrite files provided by system packages
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: if run as superuser (root)
<dany> got it
<dany> thanks for the info :))
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: does it have a configure script?
<dany> MasterOfDisaster: yes
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: look at the "--prefix" option
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: if it needs --prefix="/usr", you can try installing it with make PREFIX="/path/to/safe_dir" install
<dany> MasterOfDisaster: does in this way install 2 version of the packet, right?
<din_> I look for the package libdvdcss2, it doesnt show in show in synaptic where can I find it?
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: this is possible, yes
<progre55> hi people! I've got a server that's using the CEST timezone.. how can I change it to UTC?
<progre55> and will it affect the applications and services running on it? like, mysql
<owd95> i have change some icons manually in gnome panel and now when i change back to the normal icon set many icons don't have i icon... how can i reset icons in gnome panel?
<dany> MasterOfDisaster: I got it :) thanks again
<MasterOfDisaster> dany: you're welcome
<a> -th
<Oer> !resetpanels | owd95
<ubottu> owd95: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<din_> I look for the package libdvdcss2, it doesnt show in show in synaptic where can I find it?
<bazhang> din_, medibuntu.org
<Travelerhu77> cup's stoped working all of a sudden
<Travelerhu77> says pending onthe  jobs but nothing prints
<Travelerhu77> not even a test page from the http gui
<Travelerhu77> its a usb brother lazer printer
<Travelerhu77> ubuntu server
<Travelerhu77> any way to trouble shot the usb driver?
<owd95> Oer: I have tried to reset my panels but it don't set the defualts icons back...
<mds1> I'd like to install ubuntu on a computer with very slow internet connection.  So I'd like to have a dvd which includes all the updates that are available for ubuntu 10.04.  Where can I find that or a tutorial on howto do it myself?
<Euthanatos> I can't seem to successfully set up port forwarding for my torrent applications in my routers.  I only have one but I bought a new one recently (to upgrade to wifiN) different router, different brand, I also tried this back in feisty and in in slackware 12.3/13/13.1 to no avail so I'm pretty sure it's something I'm doing wrong but I feel like i've tried everything and am not sure where to go from here
<bazhang> mds1, you could remaster one, or just use aptoncd as a repo to update the machine (asssuming you have a machine with an up to date ubuntu on it)
<Euthanatos> currently in lucid64
<bazhang> !remaster > mds1
<ubottu> mds1, please see my private message
<bazhang> !aptoncd > mds1
<Euthanatos> virtual machines are great for generating aptoncds
<mds1> bazhang: cool, that helps.  Thanks!
<bazhang> mds1, welcome
<Euthanatos> I make a VM that i will log into, update then log out, clone, long into the clone download software and then generate the aptoncd for the desired machine.  i have a lot of people I'm trying to convince to use linux that don't have internet connections
<midwestward> how can i tell how many connections an application has opened with mysql?
<john38> iflema, you around
<ikonia> midwestward: mysql can tell you that
<john38> Can somebody help me
<ikonia> john38: ask a question
<CitKane> Hello World!
<MrDudle> so i'm trying to install the hardware drivers for my wireless
<MrDudle> i go to hardware drivers under administration
<MrDudle> and when i do i get this message
<MrDudle> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<john38> ikonia, i installed alsa driver linuxant for modem but i no longer need so now my sound applet or sound preferneces no longer exist
<ikonia> john38: not sure how a modem driver has anything to do with your sound card ?
<ikonia> john38: I've never looked at that before.
<john38> ikonia, i have no sound so i reinstalled alsa sound driver to have sound but still cant access sound applet
<john38> ikonia, i had to uninstall alsa driver linuxant
<midwestward> ikonia: how?
<john38> ikonia, how do i restore sound applet preferences
<munichlinux> how do i store the terminal history?
<MrDudle> I am trying to isntall drivers for my wireless by going to hardware drivers under administration and i keep getting SystemError: installArchives() failed
<ManDay> Any idea why the gnome-terminal has a transparent background although I chose "solid color" in the profile?
<l3arn> Why can't I join #math?
<cherva> can someone tell me how to make phpmyadmin to listen only on the local interface ?
<bazhang> !register > l3arn
<ubottu> l3arn, please see my private message
<bazhang> l3arn, /join #freenode for help with that
<john38> l3arn, /msg register
<anon_> in #kubuntu
<CitKane> munichlinux: Under the terminal pereferences you can set the scroll to limitless. The terminal will remember your commands and you can access them using the up down keyboard arrows. You can aslo save the contenets
<rob_p> cherva: Whatever http server you use to serve up phpmyadmin is responsible for what port you access it on.  So change the port on the server and you're set.
<john38> ikonia, how do i restore sound applet preferences
<rob_p> cherva: I meant interface, not port.
<ikonia> john38: you just set the preferences to what you want
<john38> ikonia, yes but i cant access its not there
<john38> ikonia, when i go to system>preferneces>sound cant access it
<ikonia> john38: what happens when you try to
<john38> ikonia, it say "Waiting for sound applet to respond"
<ikonia> I have no idea what you've done to it, as I've never heard of you controlling a modem through alsa
<john38> ikonia, well something happened to sound when i tried to remove alsa driver linuxant
<john38> ikonia, the sound applet even generated a crash report i think
<john38> ikonia, i wont go into details becuase i dont think its relevant i just need to restore sound applet
<w0_> hello .. I got zsnes working, and I found a ton of roms.  problem is, each rom is individually zipped.. how can I do a mass unzip? (I tried 'unzip *zip' and it said 'caution, filename not matched: <files>')
<Seveas> w0_, for f in *.zip; do unzip $f; done
<MasterOfDisaster> w0_: for i in ls *.zip ; do unzip $i ; done
<jrib> Seveas wins
<MasterOfDisaster> bah
<Seveas> I know. faster and actually correct :)
<MasterOfDisaster> indeed
<john38> ikonia, ?
<w0_> okay .. hang on. I tried seveas's solution and I got a whole lotta 'unzip: cannot find or open <files>'
<john38> ubottu, how do i restore sound applet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0_> and I know that the zips are good, cause I can unzip them individually...
<isarock> vsd,mvsd,vmsd
<isarock> hi all
<jrib> w0_: are you in the right directory?
<isarock> :D
<w0_> yes
<luist> hey... how can i enable autocompleting the last used comands in terminal using page up and page down like in some linux distros?
<w0_> jrib: yes
<john38> Anybody know how to restore sound applet in Ubuntu
<isarock> every one here know how to modify our terminal with fortune?
<jrib> w0_: pastebin "ls" followed by the command you ran that Seveas gave you and all the output for these commands
<isarock> how to input accssi?
<isarock> how to input accsi text?
<llutz> w0_: for f in *.zip; do unzip "$f"; done                   if you have spaces in filenames
<isarock> :?
<isarock> every one here know how to modify our terminal with fortune?
<isarock> every one here know how to modify our terminal with fortune?
<isarock> every one here know how to modify our terminal with fortune?
<bogeyd6> How can I use the cli over ssh to enable the remote desktop access in gnome with no password?
<FloodBot4> isarock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w0_> llutz: that did it !! thanx =)
<jrib> isarock: no, not everyone here knows I guess, since I don't.  Stop repeating please
<isarock> hahaha
<isarock> sorry bro
<MasterOfDisaster> w0_: IIRC zsnes does support opening zipped roms...
<bogeyd6> !flooding | isarock
<ubottu> isarock: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<john38> ubottu how do i restore sound applet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john38> Anybody know how to restore sound applet
<raffy> ciao
<raffy> list
<llutz> !list > raffy
<ubottu> raffy, please see my private message
<raffy> eclipse film
<john38> Anybody know how to restore sound applet
<ManDay> Any idea why the gnome-terminal has a transparent background although I chose "solid color" in the profile?
<trojan_spike> any 1 know if there is a script i can get for 'open as root'?? open folder
<ManDay> trojan_spike: sudo nautilus
<ManDay> or gksu nautilus
<jrib> trojan_spike: that really shouldn't be necessary though...
<trojan_spike> just handier for a script..
<ManDay> jrib: why not, if he wants to do administrative tasks..
<jrib> trojan_spike: I mean, it's not something you should need to do that often for it to be an issue
<bogeyd6> How can I use the cli over ssh to enable the remote desktop access in gnome with no password?
<MaRk-I> trojan_spike: search in synaptics nautilus scripts
<john38> ikonia,  you still there
<phlak_user> bogeyd6: are you able to ssh using cli?
<MasterOfDisaster> bogeyd6: I'd suggest x11vnc, if you want to use an active session
<john38> MasterOfDisaster, do you know how to restore sound applet
<john38> phlak_user,  do you know how to restore sound applet
<ManDay> Any idea why the gnome-terminal has a transparent background although I chose "solid color" in the profile?
<phlak_user> john38: what does that mean?
<john38> phlak_user,  i cant access when System>Preferences>sound
<phlak_user> ManDay: is it set for the default profile?
<daviss> Hi, is there anybody from the US still online here? Looking for a quick help from US person. Helping to test a new iPhone product :)
<MegaHerz> Hi all. Why 'pkill -f sshfs' doesn't terminate sshfs process?
<Oer> !ot | daviss
<ubottu> daviss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phlak_user> john38: does it get launched when you type gnome-volume-control in a terminal ?
<isarock> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>anyone have an idea to make accsi??plis ------>>>>thats screenshot  http://i28.tinypic.com/9knsiq.jpg
<ManDay> phlak_user: i only have the default profile. I see the transparency change when i drag the slider and when i set it to 100% opaque that works, but as ssoon as i swithc to "solid color" the background becomes transparent (semi opaque)
<john38> phlak_user, ** (gnome-volume-control:3962): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<Oer> john do not forget to tell why you can't enter sound, removing a modemdriver
<phlak_user> ManDay: does it happen when you set it to a background image?
<trojan_spike> got 1 cheers,, 'browse as root'
<oCean_> isarock: stop that
<ManDay> phlak_user: no it doesnt
<isarock> oCean???????wht u mean bro??
<ManDay> isarock: he means that you are not the only person in this channel
<john38> Well of course i had Alsa Driver proprietary installed for my sound but i had recently installed alsa driver linuxant for analog modem but i decided to uninstaleld gnomeppp i guess as well as alsa driver linuxant i saw that it generated a crash report
<oCean_> isarock: you can behave like the other users. Do not input messages like your previous post.
<phlak_user> john38: did you remove the pulseaudio server?
<llutz> !info aewan > isarock
<john38> phlak_user,  yes i uninstalled pulseaudio totally becuase i was trying to get game to work
<phlak_user> john38: ok; the gnome-volume-control-applet is trying to connect to the pulseaudio server and hence failing. you need to change it.
<john38> phlak_user, but that was before this crash thing happened
<john38> phlak_user,  now what
<phlak_user> john38: in this file --> /usr/share/gnome/autostart/gnome-volume-control-applet.desktop
<phlak_user> john38: check if TryExec=/usr/bin/pulseaudio
<john38> doesnt work
<john38> phlak_user,  doesnt work
<john38> phlak_user, im in /usr/share/gnome/autostart$
<rbt> dfg
<john38> phlak_user,  when i pasted /usr/share/gnome/autostart/gnome-volume-control-applet.desktop bash: cd: /usr/share/gnome/autostart/gnome-volume-control-applet.desktop: No such file or directory
<erkan^> Have someone drivel too?
<AzaToth_work> does the error message on http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/ means there are no backports made yet for lucid?
<MegaHerz> Hi. Looking for brave guys who want to repeat my stupiest achievement. This magic command will bring fun to your desktop: pkill -f process -v. Run it only if you know what you are doing or you want to play Russian Rulette
<erkan^> I have a problem
<AzaToth_work> erkan^: we all have problems
<AzaToth_work> erkan^: please specify
<oCean_> MegaHerz: Stop that!
<MegaHerz> One question - why shit happened?
<erkan^> do you know "drivel",  AzaToth_work ?
<trojan_spike> MegaHerz, dont be advertising that
<MegaHerz> oCean_: I said - don't do that, right?
<Cheery> http://boxbase.org/fun/netsquares/
<MegaHerz> trojan_spike: of course
<Cheery> ops
<Cheery> wrong channel. :/
<oCean_> MegaHerz: don't even post it, never again
<MegaHerz> trojan_spike: just want to know why it did that
<Cheery> oh yeah. there's one question I have:
<llutz> MegaHerz: why did you use that command if you don't know what it does?
<trojan_spike> check the forum
<john38> phlak_user, you there
<AzaToth_work> erkan^: sadly no
<Cheery> how to insert a python-written server into services -list?
<Cheery> (so it starts and closes along other system)
<llutz> MegaHerz: "man pkill" gives you the answer
<MegaHerz> llutz: well, I did like I said - stupiest thing. I was wondering why it dones't kill a process, and.. to increase verbosity, I add -v
<MegaHerz> llutz: not reading man of course
<erkan^> I mean "
<erkan^> Drivel Journal Editor
<erkan^> ", AzaToth_work
<llutz> MegaHerz: -v != +verbose
<MegaHerz> llutz: yeah, I see now )
<MegaHerz> llutz: it was fun actually, thanks fortune I was no running anything imporant
<MegaHerz> -v stands for Nagation. Nice ncie
<joobie> guys is it possible to put /boot on a LVM and still be ok with booting?
<oCean_> joobie: nope, /boot cannot be on LVM
<john38> Anybody here know how to restore gnome-volume-control-applet
<joobie> oCean_, i converted an image and loaded it up on a disk im trying to boot with
<joobie> it looks like /boot is on that disk
<joobie> but how can i confirm this?
<joobie> err, it looks like /boot is on the LVM parititon even
<joobie> im at the grub rescue> prompt atm
<oCean_> joobie: 'converted an image' ? converted what? what image?
<joobie> oCean_, converted an xenserver image to a raw image
<joobie> then dd'ed the raw image to a disk
<joobie> there are two partitions on the disk, one is lvm the other is extended
<joobie> it's possible the extended is the /boot actually
<joobie> when i boot up the disk, it goes to grub rescue> prompt
<oCean_> joobie: technically, you could have /boot in lvm, but most bootloaders don't understand LVM. I don't know for sure if grub2 is capable of booting lvm
<john38> oCean_, i cant access system>prefernces>Sound
<Rogasch> Hello, i have a generell Question about Ubuntu and PDC. Im currently building a small Network for a youth-center and i want to install on all systems Ubuntu, but i also want to have a Server for saving the Profiles on a Server. How do i do this? Can anyone tell me a good Howto?
<jaonmchristos> hello folks
<jaonmchristos> i am using macchaner to change my maci would like it to automatically change before each connection or at boot
<jaonmchristos> it requieres sudo
<jaonmchristos> so how do i get it to run with admin priv at boot
<randy_> Rogasch: when you say 'Profiles' what do you mean exactly?
<jaonmchristos> i know how to make a reg prog run but not as sudo
<llutz> jaonmchristos: add it to /etc/rc.local
<jaonmchristos> is that a text file?
<john38> Anybody here know how to restore gnome-volume-control-applet
<llutz> jaonmchristos: it is
<sysierius> hello all
<john38> cant access system>prefernces>Sound
<Rogasch> randy: well Files configs ....
<jaonmchristos> so just put the command macchanger -r eth0 in there?
<llutz> jaonmchristos:add the command you want to execute
<jaonmchristos> ok
<llutz> jaonmchristos: without sudo
<trojan_spike> Rogasch, profiles accessible from other locations?
<Lalon> does xchat works for ubuntu?
<Belserusk> Every time I start Chromium in Ubuntu lately, I get this message: "Your profile could not be opened correctly. Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents." How do I solve this?
<Rogasch> randy: right
<oCean_> Lalon: yes
<llutz> Lalon: it does
<sysierius> i am on ubuntu 10.4
<ChogyDan> Belserusk: delete Web Data
<randy_> trojan_spike: (from Rogasch), right
<Lalon> oCean_,  how to u pm someone on xchat
<oCean_> sysierius: 10.04 probably :)
<jaonmchristos> damn empathy
<ChogyDan> Belserusk: the file
<Rogasch> randy: i simply want that a user can login on any system and have there profile
<jaonmchristos> i cant scroll up
<Lalon> i cliclk someone but it only whois them
<Lalon> :(
<jaonmchristos> it autoscrolls to bottom after every msg
<jaonmchristos> what was it again?
<oCean_> Lalon: type /msg nick
<elky> Lalon, you can simply type /msg nickname message
<john38> Anybody here know how to restore gnome-volume-control-applet
<john38> cant access system>prefernces>Sound
<randy_> Rogasch: ok, i think i know what you're looking for
<llutz> Rogasch: google for mounting home via nfs
<Lalon> oCean_,  i know this command is there any double clicking thing...
<Lalon> ?
<ChogyDan> john38: what happens?
<randy_> Rogasch: yeah, i agree with llutz
<Lalon> like what i used to do in mirc
<sysierius> and on a dual-core with nvidia 9800GT
<alan___> hey guys whats the command to remove xchat
<Rogasch> thanks both
<john38> ChogyDan, "Waiting for sound applet to respond"
<oCean_> Lalon: right click, open dialog window?
<elky> Lalon, you can "open a dialog" and switch to that tab to type
<Lalon> oCean_,  okk how can i make the dialog window in restore mode.. it opens in maximize mode
<oCean_> Lalon: sorry, no idea. I use my mouse as little as possible
<Lalon> oCean_,  how do u make it small with mouse
<ChogyDan> john38: is that what is says on the cli?
<oCean_> Lalon: see my previous answer
<sysierius> anyone know how to open windows in ubuntu?
<Lalon> okk
<john38> ChogyDan, when i go to System>Preferences>Sound
<oCean_> sysierius: what?
<idiot> hi can anyone help me with the inguma package in karmic?
<randy_> sysierius: the best way to do that now is with VirtualBox, or a similar Virtual Machine application
<ChogyDan> john38: yeah, I dunno, but I would look at what happens on the terminal
<sysierius> how to open a OS in linux (in a window)
<craigbass1976> What kind of a ruckus is it to only allow a user access to /home/thatuser/
<llutz> sysierius: use vmware, virtualbox, whatever
<idioteque> hi can anyone help me with the inguma package in karmic?
<oCean_> sysierius: really: what?
<phlak_user> john38: sorry was AFK
<sysierius> LOLLL ok thanks
<john38> phlak_user,  ok
<oCean_> idioteque: help with what
<john38> phlak_user,  didnt work
<siddhion> Greetings. I am running Xubuntu and I can not get it to recognize my Wireless card. How can I do this?
<idioteque> oCean_, when i try to run inguma i get some errors
<phlak_user> john38: oh ok, hangon
<idioteque> i installed as it is from the rep
<siddhion> I ran a 'sudo lshw -C network' but I do not know what to make of it really.
<randy_> siddhion: first, did you google the internet with 'ubuntu' in order to find out if someone else is having your exact problem?
<siddhion> yes.
<oCean_> idioteque: ok, so it installed fine? Sorry, I don't know about using inguma. Try describing (detailed but in one single line) your issue to the channel
<idioteque> oCean_, specifically i get this error http://pastebin.com/MPbdvXJ3
<randy_> siddhion: and did any one else encouter a similar issue?
<siddhion> sort of
<sysierius> aii.... ubuntu make a crash XD
<Lalon> what issue
<cablop> what is a good replacement to 7zip winrar in ubuntu?
<Lalon> omg does ubuntu crash like windows?
<hiddenkirby> lol
<siddhion> well, its just that I cant find my wireless card in the list over at http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<sysierius> no
<siddhion> i should have been more specific
<sysierius> ubuntu have NO blue screen of death XD
<hiddenkirby> cablop: gzip
<Lalon> sysierius,  cool
<Lalon> :D
<Lalon> thats why i like ubuntu..
<cablop> gzip? i don't talk about the format, i talk about the interface
<sysierius> hahaha
<idioteque> Hi folks I installed Inguma on 10.04 and when i run i get this error http://pastebin.com/MPbdvXJ3
<oCean_> sysierius: Lalon please stay on topic: technical issues/questions only
<Lalon> i just kiked of windows and using my ubuntu
<idioteque> i installed using apt-get
<cablop> i need a gui archiver like 7zip or Winrar
<sysierius> on wat?
<MaRk-I> cablop: peazip
<Lalon> oCean_,  do u know any software like Du meter which shows network Dl and Upload speed in graph
<randy_> siddhion: right..
<sysierius> i need OPEN-GL
<phlak_user> Lalon: bmon
<sysierius> i have only DX-10
<Lalon> what is Open-GL
<Lalon> phlak_user,  bmon whats that
<john38> phlak_user, ??
<siddhion> randy_ sorry.
<cablop> peazip, thanks, i'll give it a try, MaRk-I
<randy_> siddhion: is your wireless card new? like, has your model been on the market for a very short period of time?
<sysierius> open GL is 3D sofware
<phlak_user> !info bmon | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: bmon (source: bmon): portable bandwidth monitor and rate estimator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (lucid), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<owd95> I'm going to install Ubuntu and wonder if i would let ubuntu create the partitions or if i will do it manually. I have 4gb ram so how big swap need i?
<siddhion> randy_ i just opened up Hardware Drivers and its attempt to find them failed. it could not find any hardware driver let alone my Wireless card's
<Lalon> ok phlak_user
<abhijit> helluuu all :) !!!
<sysierius> open-GL like  DirectX
<Rogasch> randy: i quick question, i read about NFS i think thats exectly what i need. but i do not understand where the users (Accounts) are saved so that they can login from any system without running to everey system an add the Useraccount
<john38> phlak_user, cant access System>Preferences>Sound
<phlak_user> john38: apparently that config file is not available in that place for ubuntu; im looking around
<siddhion> randy_, no, my wireless card is from 2005
<john38> phlak_user, ok
<sysierius> you need open-GL for runescape
<sysierius> and more games
<abhijit> owd95, at 4gb ram you dont need much swap. you may keep it as of 2gb or 4gb
<john38> phlak_user, am i going to have to end up reinstalling Ubuntu
<abhijit> !swap | owd95
<ubottu> owd95: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<llutz> Rogasch: you'll need something like ldap too, to manage your useraccounts
<sysierius> nah i have 8GB ram
<abhijit> owd95, also a sufficient swap space is required if you are going to use 'hibernate' facility
<randy_> siddhion: reluctantly, my friend, the world of wireless drivers for linux is treacherous and filled with traps.  I'm sure one day they will be better, when vendors support their product with linux, but not now :(  I'm not sure what to suggest as a good course of action at this point that would be very beneficial :(
<oCean_> sysierius: do you have an actual question?
<sysierius> nope
<Rogasch> llutz: ohh crap a never brought this to run....
<dv_> hi, anybody tried out libvirt and qemu with ubuntu server?
<idioteque> Hi folks I installed Inguma on 10.04 and when i run i get this error http://pastebin.com/MPbdvXJ3 Pls help me out
<oCean_> sysierius: in that case, please refrain from entering offtopic messages in the channel.
<corecode> hey
<randy_> Rogasch: ok, yeah, 'Single Sign on', ldap, centralized accounts, all that madness
<corecode> i just switched my motherboard and now the new HDA card is not detected as 5.1 analog output
<corecode> how do i tell it to behave as 5.1 and not as stereo out?
<siddhion> randy_ that is too bad
<owd95> abhijit: thx, i have a desktop computer so i don't need hibernation
<abhijit> owd95, ok
<sysierius> whatevah....BRB
<phlak_user> corecode: you could try using pavucontrol if you're using pulse audio server
<corecode> phlak_user: alsamixer already doesn't show 5.1 options
<owd95> abhijit: but if i leet ubuntu create the paritions how big will the swap be?
<owd95> let*
<neil_d> cablop: you have fileroller installed by default.
<cablop> neil_d fileroller don't let me select sompression level
<abhijit> owd95, i never tried in 4gb but its approx duoble of ram. but i dont know exactly.
<randy_> siddhion: to be honest, i used to have to so many issues with wireless (using a mainstream well supported card) that I now use a dd-wrt router running as a wireless repeater, patching the router to my computer via a safe and reliable ethernet cable
<corecode> phlak_user: and i can only set the profile to analog stereo duplex, but not to 5.1 analog output
<Rogasch> randy_: yeah its madness for me :P i just started i few month ago with Linux... for me, its not that easy
<abhijit> owd95, you will get more info on that link givn by ubottu
<dr3mro> hey guys , I have a new USB modem stick huawei e 1550 n ubuntu 10.04 and it works gr8 but I need to monitor my bandwidth usage And want to send sms from it using ubuntu ... it contains a cdfs with those software but only for windows ... please help .. i dont want to use wine i want to use native linux apps
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel | corecode
<ubottu> corecode: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<owd95> abhijit: ok, thx!
<abhijit> owd95, welcome :)
<idioteque> Hi folks I installed Inguma on 10.04 and when i run i get this error http://pastebin.com/MPbdvXJ3 Pls help me out
<siddhion> randy_, that sounds unfeasable for me at this point! anyways, i just google searched the name of my Wireless adaptor and the first result was a Linux issue. hahah
<randy_> Rogasch: but its a lot cheaper than Active Directory...
<neil_d> cablop: so why do you want to.. just let it do its best.
<cablop> neil_d some times i just want to arcive with no compression to send files to a customer and some times i require extra compression to save some bandwidth
<Rogasch> randy_ yeah thats true, well i will try it again with ldap
<Rogasch> randy: thanks again
<sysierius> how to install ubuntu and kubuntu at 1 pc?
<randy_> Rogasch: don't mention it.  are you running ubuntu-server ?
<cablop> neil_d in other words, custom needs, that the default compresion lvl don't suit
<Rogasch> randy_ yes i am
<oCean_> sysierius: install one first, leave some partitionspace, then install second
<abhijit> sysierius,  which os is installed already?
<MasterOfDisaster> dr3mro: take your pick: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<randy_> Rogasch: i'm assuming that you've read the Ubuntu Server Manual?
<rileyp> anyone using amarak?
<sysierius> ubuntu 10.4, windows vista, mac OS X
<llutz> sysierius: install ubuntu and just add "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" then. switch at gsm session-dialog
<Rogasch> randy_ no, not all of it :/
<llutz> sysierius: no need to install both
<corecode> MaRk-I: my codec is not even listed?
<abhijit> sysierius, then you can install kubuntu alongside of all those os. yes and if you want only kubuntu desktop inside ubuntu i.e. gnome and kde both in your os then follow as llutz is saying
<Rogasch> randy_ yeah i know i shoud do this first :)
<dr3mro> MasterOfDisaster, Ok thnx any way but i know about those i just want to recharge using sms .. but i cant send sms in ubuntu
<sysierius> oh.... okay^^
<MaRk-I> corecode: install the other codecs, zip, unrar, 7zip
<randy_> Rogasch: you're going to want to *carefully* read the section on network authentication: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-authentication.html
<llutz> gdm-session-dialog **
<Kre10s> Is it possible to have window focus changed on mousover of the task bar?
<sysierius> is Xchat also for windows?
<Rogasch> randy_: yes, i will do that
<devalientes> No only for ubuntu
<oCean_> sysierius: this is ubuntu channel only
<MasterOfDisaster> dr3mro: have a look at gnokii
<abhijit> sysierius, yes but official xcat is paid in windows
<devalientes> xchat only for ubuntu..
<llutz> sysierius: there is xchat for windows too
<dsnyders> AARGH!!!  Firefox is broken.  When I highlight text, right click, and choose google search, I wind up at www.google.ca/firefox instead of a results page.  How do I fix this?
<sysierius> lol 1 says: no. and 3 says yes.
<randy_> Rogasch: i believe if you start from there, you will have some luck.  just make sure that you understand what you're doing and why ;) good luck!
<llutz> sysierius: www.silverex.org
<devalientes> xchat for windows too sorry
<abhijit> sysierius, majority wins :D :D lol :p
<Rogasch> randy_ thank you for your help
<neil_d> cablop: ok..  I think you are being too fussy.. I just go with the best I can get all the time.   btw.. a tar archive doesn't compress the files.
<sysierius> hahahaha.......
<dr3mro> MasterOfDisaster, will it work with huawei e1550 .. it not okia phone
<corecode> MaRk-I: zip unrar?
<corecode> MaRk-I: what are you talking about?
<cablop> neil_d and i thing you want to force my needs into your needs... i need custom compression levels, if you don't know the answer don't try to say others how to accomplish their jobs
<MasterOfDisaster> dr3mro: http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Huawei
<sysierius> have anyone here deviantart?
<MaRk-I> corecode: nothing disregard that comment, find whatever you need
<MasterOfDisaster> dr3mro: just go ahead and try it
<oCean_> !anyone | sysierius
<ubottu> sysierius: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrDudle> sysierius, i do
<sysierius> oh....cool
<sysierius> can i have it?
<cablop> mmm, they tried to windows-sevenize the last ubuntu... but they failed :(
<MrDudle> no
<whileimhere231> Hi, I noticed a few updates ago that my gnome-terminal has stopped allowing me to use the tab method to auto-extend commands. Anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<sysierius> ubottu: i am not so good in ENG
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neil_d> cablop: I am not.. don't get mean.  bye
<oCean_> sysierius: you understand very well. Behave
<datacrusher> hello, i got a 2008 windows server, but i cant acces a file share from ubuntu, i got an error like: fail recovering file list
<cablop> ok neil_d sorry... but i'm just getting tired of getting that kind of answers all around the open source community, os community talk about freedom, but always say the user how to do his things
<BluesKaj> !nl | sysierius
<ubottu> sysierius: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<datacrusher> what should i do, add the user to the server machine?
<sysierius> MrDudle: can i have your DA?
<MrDudle> no
<MrDudle> i already said that
<sysierius> ahhh....
<devalientes> anybody can help  me with one buckup script?
<oCean_> sysierius: please stay on topic
<oCean_> !backup | devalientes
<ubottu> devalientes: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<randy_> Rogasch: still there?
<devalientes> Thanks ubottu
<klenix> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<redxaxder> hello. does someone here know how to install a package onto a computer without internet access?
<oCean_> !offline | redxaxder
<ubottu> redxaxder: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<devalientes> redxaxer downloading the tr.gz package an taking it to the other computer?
<devalientes> or the .deb package
<euph0ria> i'm running ubuntu 32-bit but for some reason I seem to be missing ia32-libs included files.. is there any package I can install in 32-bit to get the equivalent of ia32-libs?
<fumanchu182> I have a AMD chipset, is there a version of the Kernel that is optimized for AMD cpu's?
<Kre10s> when I click the icon for Rythmbox in the notification area, but it is already maximized on a different workspace, It will minimize first, and I must click it again to bring it to the current workspace.
<oCean_> euph0ria: running native 32 bits, you'll have all the 32bit libs?
<sysierius> MrDudle: i think I have found you :3
<euph0ria> oCean_: i don't.. running a stripped server version
<Kre10s> Can this be changed. to say bring the window maximized to the current workspace. regardless of its current state?
<klenix> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<MrDudle> sysierius: I'll just block you.
<oCean_> euph0ria: so, what are you actually missing?
<klenix> !flashrom
<sysierius> you cant block on DA
<MrDudle> #1 I don't know you. #2 i don't like you. #3 Stalking me on DA is creepy
<ikonia> sysierius: do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<euph0ria> oCean_:  error while loading shared libraries: libXext.so.6
<ikonia> MrDudle: please stop
<redxaxder> devalientes, how can i find the associated .deb or .tar.gz file for a package i found in synaptic?
<sysierius> no
<ikonia> sysierius: ok - then please keep the offtopic conversation out of this channel, it's a support channel only
<sysierius> what a bull shit... cya
<ikonia> sysierius: bye
<devalientes> redxaxer you downloaded from the Internet?
<oCean_> euph0ria: yeah, ok. but what's the problem installing ia32-libs?
<euph0ria> oCean_: when i run sudo apt-get install ia32-libs  says it can't find the package :/
<redxaxder> ah, never mind. i see it
<euph0ria> oCean_: is it because it's made for 64-bit and it detects I run 32-bit?
<devalientes> redzaxder ok ;)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Why do I wind up at www.google.ca/firefox instead of a results page when I right click>google search some highlighted text?
<llutz> euph0ria: use libxext6
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<abhijit> hello m bavk ! :)
<abhijit> back*
<oCean_> euph0ria: aha
<neil_d> cablop: allright... but what I am getting at is if you can get 50% compression, why go with 40% or 0%.    sometime having an option to use doesn't mean you need it or should use it.   I have allways used ether fileroller or the just used the gnome folder compress option.   sorry I can't help you.
<oCean_> euph0ria: what llutz said :)
<llutz> euph0ria: you don't need ia32* on 32bit systems
<euph0ria> k, I'll try.. what I want to do is to use wkhtmltopdf latest version, the static library
<szonek> is there a way to filter only INGOING packets with tcpdump? all packets
<erkan^> !drivel
<ikonia> erkan^: what are you looking for ?
<euph0ria> llutz: thanks, worked like a charm!
<redxaxder> err, by any chance does someone know what folder synaptic downloads package files to?
<euph0ria> oCean_: thanks you too :)
 * makulkar disconnected**** not sure if I missed all the help I might have got :(
<erkan^> I have a problem with a drivel, ikonia
<ikonia> redxaxder: /var/apt
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | redxaxder
<ubottu> redxaxder: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ikonia> erkan^: what's the issue
<erkan^> Journal
<oCean_> szonek: maybe using "dst" - as in "tcpdump -i eth0 dst <ip.addr>"
<erUSUL> redxaxder: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<oCean_> euph0ria: you're welcome
<redxaxder> thank you
<erkan^> Drivel Journal Editor
<erkan^> a wait
<makulkar> let me try my luck again, any help for "how do i increase size of c:\ubuntu\disk\root.disk"?
<abhijit> !details | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> makulkar: interesting, I'm not sure you can grow that like a partition
<ikonia> makulkar: to grow/change it it would have to not be in use, but you'd need tools from the linux platform to change it
<jaonmchristos> what does this mean : # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<makulkar> ikonia: really? so dead lock situation?
<john38> euph0ria, do a search for file in http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<erkan^> I have wroten a subscribe by Drivel Journal Editor: ...@ password blogger, etc. than I have clicked SUBSCRIBE. a window went to close, without i can not make a editor, abhijit and ikonia
<ikonia> makulkar: I'm not %100 certain, but I can't see how you could resize it
<euph0ria> john38: thanks, problem solved
<morris1> i have the newest wine installed, but the iexplore does only show the winehq website, there's no controls and no navigation/url field or anything. what is wrong?
<erkan^> @gmail.com and blogger.com
<abhijit> erkan^, same problem with me.
<erkan^> but i see that doesn't work by Drivel Journal Editor
<erkan^> ow have that problem lost?
<oCean_> makulkar: maybe here. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<john38> phlak_user,  msg me solution or results
<BluesKaj> morris1, IE doesn't run well even in wine
<abhijit> erkan^, when i enter all details and click on log in then drive journal closes & nothing happens
<jaonmchristos> someone help pls
<erkan^> that is right! but how lost a problem? a bug, etc, abhijit ?
<abhijit> jaonmchristos, may be you get some help in #bash?
<kevin__> hi
<BluesKaj> morris1, if you need to you can set other brosers to act like IE
<ikonia> jaonmchristos: it's a script that's automatcially run when the machine is finished booting
<erkan^> sorry I mean lost --> solve... abhijit
<abhijit> erkan^, its a bug
<jaonmchristos> just tell me how to get a cli command to run at every boot
<BluesKaj> browsers
<jaonmchristos> thats all i need a sudo command at that
<erkan^> where?
<jaonmchristos> so i cant use the gnome startup progs
<morris1> BluesKaj: like, make firefox act like IE? how?
<jaonmchristos> sudo macchanger -r eth0
<jaonmchristos> i want that to run at every boot
<kevin__> why in linux have small amount of viruses
<jaonmchristos> no password needed
<sam__> any 1 good with nvidia settings?
<llutz> kevin__: because of the small amount uf users :)
<abhijit> erkan^, i am also trying to find solution. i contacted drive journal and I am now waiting for their reply
<john38> BluesKaj, having trouble in wine just download install latest wine version by adding ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa to software sources
<ikonia> kermit_: it's just the way it's designed, it's not really on topic for this channel though
<erkan^> ok, i wait too
<john38> BluesKaj, stable version
<erkan^> for mailing
<jaonmchristos> llutz:  true
<bazhang> !lnw > kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__, please see my private message
<jaonmchristos> llutz: also useability when usability increase security decrease
<erkan^> drivel-list@gnome.org
<bazhang> kevin__, please take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaonmchristos> someone please tell me how to run sudo macchanger -r eth0 at boot without input
<llutz> jaonmchristos: that depends on your deifnition of usability
<abhijit> erkan^, till then you can try another software called 'blog entry poster'
<zebulon_>  /quit
<erkan^> yes i have tried another software.. but i lik drivel :S
<neil_d> jaonmchristos: there is the /etc/rc.local file that runs things at boot after most of the boot process is done.
<abhijit> erkan^, ok
<jaonmchristos> neil_l_d ok thanks but does it run for all users
<jaonmchristos> it said something about multiuser runlevel in the file
<erkan^> which software for a blog do you use now, abhijit ?
<neil_d> jaonmchristos: its run as root.  before there is any login done.
<Whacka> Hello! I need to know how to delete ~5mb from the end of a file. Also I was wondering if there was a way to intergrate the XFCE bulk-rename utility into Nautillus, thanks!
<soreau> jaonmchristos: put it in /etc/rc.local without sudo and it should run as root before any user logs in
<abhijit> erkan^, no i dont use yet. i directly use web browser only
<klappi> Whacka: try dd
<BluesKaj> morris1, dunno about FF , but epiphany and konqueror settings/configure/browser ident
<jaonmchristos> thanks guys i will try that
<neil_d> soreau: snap!
<Whacka> @klappi What parameters?
<phlak_user> Whacka: is it a text file?
<morris1> BluesKaj: i'm not worried about the browser ident, i want to view web pages in IE to see if they are displayed correctly
<Kre10s> Whacka: yes. you can integrate things into nautillus using scripts.
<erkan^> abhijit: http://blogtk.jayreding.com/
<jaonmchristos> llutz: for instance ubuntu asks for admin password like 100 times a session interrupting actual y using the computer
<Whacka> It's an archive
<erkan^> that is good too, but i have a problem: that have no picture or <img>
<phlak_user> Whacka: like a tar?
<jaonmchristos> llutz: it stops virii but decreases useability also scaring users out
<abhijit> erkan^, thanks I wll look at it.
<erkan^> ok (:
<Whacka> phlak_user: Yes, the end of it downloaded corrupted.
<BluesKaj> morris1, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-linux.html
<portatil> helo im always getting no javac compiler found im on ubuntu :S
<llutz> jaonmchristos: a normal user won't be asked once, because he doesn't have to administrate anything
<portatil> Hello
<jaonmchristos> llutz: yeah right because ubutu comes with everything u need and it all works out of box
<phlak_user> portatil: do you have it installed?
<jaonmchristos> llutz: i wish i worked there i would make it something nice
<llutz> jaonmchristos: nice idea, far away from reality
<neil_d> jaonmchristos: you can also start up a terminal... then run the command 'sudo -i' to get a root terminal
<jaonmchristos> llutz: i would have it be just that all the basics there and useable out of box
<phlak_user> portatil: if not, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk will do the trick
<cime> hi! anybody know how to make Tomcat 6 listen on remote IP? on Ubuntu 10.04 with OpenJDK6
<portatil> phlak_user,  no it did not do it http://golfixe.pastebin.com/iin4DGg9
<ikonia> cime: what do you mean by remote IP ?
<cime> ikonia: remote access to Tomcat running on other computer
<ikonia> cime: remote access to tomcat? ??
<ikonia> cime: what do you actually want to do
<ikonia> cime: tomcat will listen on whatever IP/interface you tell it to in the config
<Guest34047> oCean_: you around?
<portatil> phlak_user,  done :D :D :D
<cime> ikonia: now it only works if I access it from http://localhost:8080, it doesn't work with http://ip:8080
<phlak_user> cime: that error is self explanatory --> your JAVA_HOME is set to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre, you should point it to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<ikonia> cime: ok - so you need to change the config file from localhost to either an ipaddress or hostname with a different ip address
<erkan^> abhijit, https://bugs.launchpad.net/drivel/+bug/122016
<phlak_user> portatil: wg
<cime> ikonia: nestat -ankl says only this for port 8080: tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN
<abhijit> erkan^, no its not my proble. i only have issue with drivel
<cime> looks like it's only listening on ipv6
<abhijit> problem*
<morris1> BluesKaj: doesnt work for 10.04
<ikonia> cime: that's what it's CURRENTlY listening on, as I said you have to change the config to tell it what IP/hostname to listen on
<erkan^> ow ok
<abhijit> !who | erkan^
<daddysmurf> I've added a vpn connection using the gui in gnome. How can I connect to the vpn from cli?
<ubottu> erkan^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erkan^> !who abhijit
<jaonmchristos> daddysmurf: all the networking is handled in guin in ubuntu
<jaonmchristos> unless you have server
<abhijit> !bot | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<erkan^> why did you that?
<erkan^> :S
<jaonmchristos> u can remove the network manager and have it run the way the server would
<abhijit> erkan^, sorry that who was not for you
<schneider> Hello, I am having a bit of trouble with my laptop overheating. The CPU temperature climbs up to about 60C then freezes. I have noticed the fan never runs when I run ubuntu or windows. When the laptop starts the fan runs then turns off. If I leave it in the grub selection screen, the fan turns on and off as it should. I have tried speedfan in windows, it doesn't show any fans and neither does gkrellm in ubuntu. Any ideas? The laptop is
<schneider>  Acer (half of the problem) Aspire 1690.
<jaonmchristos> the gnomenet manager doesnt run li
<jaonmchristos> cli
<daddysmurf> jaonmchristos: I'm ok with running it from the gui, is there no way to access what is set from the gui, using the cli?
<jaonmchristos> no they are seperate progs
<jaonmchristos> u can do it
<jaonmchristos> but the gnome net manager doesnt have a cli
<jaonmchristos> its a gnome applet
<daddysmurf> jaonmchristos: if I can't access it, I'll set it up again using the cli, but I'd rather not be the cause of code/data duplication
<marekw2143> hi, I have blackbox and entered my pendrive into usb socket, how to get access to pendrive :)?
<schneider> (the laptop freezes after about 60C)
<jaonmchristos> daddysmurf:  just loookup how to do vpn on server 3edition for all the cli options
<abhijit> erkan^, hey on that launchpad page they given fix releaes for drivel. do you know how to get that fix?
<lostinspace_46> Since when won't Ubuntu allow wine to install PokerStars?
<lostinspace_46> Is that something new with Lucid?
<erkan^> no, abatoo  :S
<erkan^> sorry abhijit
<abhijit> erkan^, ok
<erkan^> I have not knowledy about how fix/bugs
<jaonmchristos> lostinspace_46: i had a problem similar wont allow me to execute anything i didnt have an execution bit for
<erkan^> :S
<erkan^> I am not professional IT too
<abhijit> erkan^, its ok
<erkan^> and you?
<lostinspace_46> jaonmchristos, So, did you find a way around it?
<abhijit> erkan^, i am trying to find it in #ubuntu-bugs
<jaonmchristos> lostinspace_46: i just said eff it it was pirated rosetta stone
<lostinspace_46> jaonmchristos, this is directly from pokerstars
<jaonmchristos> it seems ubuntu philosiphy is that if you want to be a user we will make you a beta tester also
<ikonia> jaonmchristos: take it to the wine support channel, find out if it's a wine issue
<ikonia> jaonmchristos: ubuntu doesn't control what wine can/can't do
<daddysmurf> just for the record: when I type in a command that I don't have and aptitude tells me how to get it, that is the coolest frickin thing a package manager has ever offered me
<jaonmchristos> lostinspace_46: is it that execution bit error?
<lostinspace_46> ikonia, In this case it is
<madrid> Hi , I have installed with wine superantispyware in jaunty and the anti-virus says that I have a virus loaded in the memory : Troyan.Dropper/Sys-ExplorerFake, Files: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\EXPLORER.EXE: Memory Processes: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\EXPLORER.EXE...   With these results it would have to use a anti-virus for linux if use wine?
<lostinspace_46> The file '/home/daniel/Downloads/PokerStarsInstall.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<ikonia> lostinspace_46: in what way ?
<ikonia> lostinspace_46: how is ubuntu controllering wine
<ikonia> lostinspace_46: set the execute bit on it then ?
<lostinspace_46> ikonia, How would I do that?
<blink> my pc doesnt boot from usb
<daddysmurf> lostinspace_46: chmod +x FileName.exe
<blink> how can i make that possible? i already have ubuntu installed there
<blink> tried it on my laptop and worked like a charm
<Prasoon> how to copy a file from one place to another via terminal
<Kwpolska> madrid: why you'd installed it
<lostinspace_46> let me try, although it is an exe file
<Prasoon> what is the command?
<TheOV> Prasoon_chav: cp file location
<Kwpolska> madrid: remove it NOBODY uses antivirus on linux
<madrid> kwpolska i wanted to tray
<cached> i'm trying to restart pulseaudio by doing pulseaudio -k or killall pulseaudio then starting it up again, but it seems like it never actually dies (E: pid.c: Daemon already running.)
<Kwpolska> expect for server admins
<Kwpolska> cached: try sudo killall pulseaudio
<Kwpolska> who protect mail for windoze users
<lostinspace_46> ikonia, that was it..my bad, I would have assumed an .exe file was executable...silly me
<cached> Kwpolska: same error after i run pulseaudio
<madrid> kwpols why the antivirus say me :that i have a troyan in the memory?
<Kwpolska> madrid: you do not
<cached> Kwpolska: if i do sudo pulseaudio -k it gives me "E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/cached not ours."
<Kwpolska> cached: sudo killall -0 pulseaudio
<Kwpolska> cached: sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<cached> Kwpolska: same problem after either
<Kwpolska> madrid: N-O-B-O-D-Y uses any antivirus on linux. because there are NO viruses.
<Kwpolska> cached: kill with signal 9 by top/htop/gnome-system-monitor/other software.
<TheOV> Kwpolska_chav: people who run file servers often run antivirus
<madrid> kwpolsa this is the reporte antivirus in jaunty: I have installed with wine superantispyware in jaunty and the anti-virus says that I have a virus loaded in the memory : Troyan.Dropper/Sys-ExplorerFake, Files: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\EXPLORER.EXE: Memory Processes: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\EXPLORER.EXE...   With these results it would have to use a anti-virus for linux if use wine?
<Kwpolska> or remove it. you'll do even better.
<Kwpolska> TheOV: I'm not nicked Kwpolska_chav.
<Kwpolska> TheOV: and I know that, but nobody from home users does.
<jaonmchristos> madrid: try clamAV
<phlak_user> madrid: that anti-virus thinks the explorer that Wine uses is a Virus?
<TheOV> madrid_chav: running an antivirus in wine won't work for linux
<Kwpolska> madrid: Is ay you THIRD time. You have no viruses. you shll remove this antivirus
<cached> Kwpolska: it just reappears again
<Kwpolska> TheOV: don't add _chav to nicks
<madrid> kwpolska how can i have a virus loaded in the memory if i use linux?
<Kwpolska> cached: remove it
<Kwpolska> madrid: YOU DO NOT
<cached> Kwpolska:how
<TheOV> Kwpolska_chav: it's my completion_char!
<oCean_> Kwpolska: just drop it please
<Kwpolska> TheOV: I said, remove it.
<Kwpolska> oCean_: what?
<oCean_> Kwpolska: the av discussion
<madrid> phlak-user yes i think that you have reason...
<Kwpolska> madrid: I say you once more. uninstall te antivirus, you have no viruses or anythong related. you don't have to use av on linux. Rogered?
<cached> Kwpolska: deleting ~/.pulse seemed to fix the problem. thanks
<progre55> hi guys, I've been tunneling the port 8140 over port 22 from the client to server. But when I try to connect an application, the ssl handshake doesnt succeed, because my client thinks it's connecting to localhost:8140, but it's actually connecting to server:8140, and the certificate doesnt match with the domain name. Any suggestions on how to get around this prob, please?
<Jinxed-> Anyone here put * on 10.04?
<magnetron> Kwpolska_: he could have a virus in any windows files present, using ClamAV is not a bad idea
<secher> What is the 10.10 support channel?
<Kwpolska> magnetron: do I have a _ in my nick?
<oCean_> secher: #ubuntu+1
<Jinxed-> !asterisk
<secher> oCean_: Thanks.  /nod
<odb|fidel> Kwpolska dont you see your username?
<Kwpolska> odb|fidel: my client says i have no _ in uname
<madrid> kwpolska if i use wine must use a antivirus for linux?
<TheOV> Kwpolska_chav: look again!
<odb|fidel> Kwpolska: and why do you think you got one?
<Kwpolska> madrid: no
<Kwpolska> nobody does
<oCean_> Drop the offtopic nick completion discussion please?
<Kwpolska> odb|fidel: he related to me with it
<oCean_> !virus | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<TheOV> madrid_chav: wine doesn't run viruses well, so you shouldn't have to worry
<progre55> odb|fidel: cause the other dude was referring to him using _ =)
<Kwpolska> madrid: just remove the antivirus
<bzrk> hello all, is it possible to set a default systemwide metacity and emerald theme on install? preferably with preseeding?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, I am able to view a calendar by using davmail+thunderbird+lightning, how do I view the calendar with kontakt?
<gunsofbrixton> sorry wrong channel
<Jinxed--> woah... weird... all of a sudden xchat works
<hotz> hello
<hotz> hoal
<rileyp> How can I make a rss feed to my recondings
<hotz> hola
<abhijit> !hi | hotz
<ubottu> hotz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<[Screamo]> Where are themes located in 10.04?
<Kwpolska> [Screamo]: depends
<[Screamo]> =/
<Kwpolska> /usr/share/themes and ~/.themes
<abhijit> [Screamo], also in /home/<username>/.themes
<rileyp> How can I make a rss feed to a folder of recordings
<[Screamo]> ty Kwpolska
<karuru> hi, i have a new laptop with an intel i3 processor, i want to use the Intel 64bit arch, which ubuntu arch do i need for this?
<madrid> kupolska and if i had a virus loaded in the memory this  should be a threat for the user of linux?
<schultmc> karuru: amd64
<llutz> karuru: amd64
<karuru> but why amd?
<starshiptrooper> hey there people!
<starshiptrooper> need a little hand here
<llutz> karuru: they made the 64bit extensions
<oCean_> karuru: it's just a naming convention
<XXELVISS> Enter text here...JJHELLO
<Raydiation1> hi is there a way to turn off the restricted drivers notification? im content with the radeon OS driver
<babzog> Hi!
<oCean_> XXELVISS: this is ubuntu technical support, what is your issue?
<TZ_noob> hi folks
<babzog> Hopefully a quick Q.
<TZ_noob> Q: What's the best way to upgrade from Mozilla Thunderbird 2 to Mozilla Thunderbird 3?
<gapi> hello
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: 10.04 has thunderbird 3
<TZ_noob> Oh?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can get 1024x768 in my screen resultion list...I dont have this configuration
<babzog> I am trying to compile a program (C) that links against md5.  I cannot find this lib on ubuntu 10.04... what package do I need to install to get the md5 lib for C?
<starshiptrooper> I-m on a PC with Ubuntu 10.04 live and I-m having difficulties mounting one of my hard drives
<starshiptrooper> here-s the error message i get Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'
<ikonia> babzog: md5 is an application, what library does it need
<Kwpolska> starshiptrooper: you got something wrong in config
<babzog> I need libmd5.so
<Kwpolska> and use ', not -
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: there's also this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: you can probably get it from there
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: might be unstable though
<[Screamo]> arg
<bzrk> starshiptrooper: try modprobe vfat
<starshiptrooper> how do i fix it_
<Kwpolska> babzog: search for libmd5-devel or something that contains md5 and devel
<starshiptrooper> in the terminal
<llutz> !find libmd5
<ubottu> Package/file libmd5 does not exist in lucid
<[Screamo]> when i install a theme for tar.gz it never shows up in the list of themes
<vect> md5 is a cryptographic hash key
<llutz> !find libmd5.o
<ubottu> Package/file libmd5.o does not exist in lucid
<babzog> I have... nothing turns up.  Figure it must be buried someplace.
<TZ_noob> TheOV: You mean TB 3 is NOT stable in 9.04?
<montrey> привет патсаны
<Kwpolska> [Screamo]: unpack it to ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<babzog> Ok... where would I find the lib then?
<llutz> babzog: so its more likele libcrypto....-dev
<babzog> I tried libcrypto-dev... just gives me a libcrypto.so.
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: no, I mean the stuff from the daily ppa may be unstable, I don't know. But it should be stable enough for everyday use
<erUSUL> !find md5.h
<ubottu> File md5.h found in agsync-dev, apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, asterisk-dev, audacious-dev (and 103 others)
<ikonia> babzog: I can't find that as a library at all
<TZ_noob> TheOV: Thanks. I will try.
<erUSUL> it seems that there is a lot of md5 implementations ....
<erUSUL> openssl should have one
<ikonia> babzog: try libwww-ssl
<montrey> Prof_BiG_BanG: иван
<erUSUL> libssl-dev
<Dragoneye> ivan?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can get 1024x768 in my screen resultion list...I dont have this configuration
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<montrey> да, иван
<TZ_noob> TheOV: How come the packages on PPA dont have active links?
<babzog> Didn't find it in libssl-dev either.
<Dragoneye> :)
<Dragoneye> ok
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: well install the PPA, then you can apt-get it
<babzog> I don't have a libwww-ssl in my pkg list (apt can't find it?)
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: don't install the packages by downloading them individually
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: follow the instructions on the page under the heading "Adding this PPA to your syste,"
<alexbobP> TZ_noob_chav: use "sudo apt-add-repository"
<alexbobP> TZ_noob_chav: just do "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:whatever", they should have a ppa string on the wubsite
<TZ_noob> ok
<TZ_noob> thanks
<Raydiation1> hi is there a way to turn off the restricted drivers notification? im content with the radeon OS driver
<alexbobP> no prob
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can get 1024x768 in my screen resultion list...I dont have this configuration
<Dragoneye> у вас есть русская клавиатура?
<maco> !ru | Dragoneye
<oCean_> Dragoneye: english only
<ubottu> Dragoneye: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> babzog: try using libdigest-md5-file-perl it should pull in the md5 libs
<maco> oCean_: they actually asked where the russian channel is :P
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oCean_> maco: minutes ago he spoke english, and translator says a different question (russion keyboard?)
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: if there are resolution entries there, just copy one and change it
<babzog> ikonia: just tried that... no lib either.
<maco> oCean_: oh. sorry, i saw the word "russian" in there without "who speaks..." and guessed :P
<thomas__1> d
<alexbobP> Solamente Ingles!
<terry> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, there's nothing in that file
<[Screamo]> arg
<Dragoneye> :)
<gapi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: in that case your x server is autodetecting the available resolutions from your screen, so perhaps 1024x768 isn't supported?
<babzog> afk
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: try this: "xrandr -s 1024x768"
<TZ_noob> sudo apt-add-repository doesnt work... why?
<bzrk> hello all, does anyone know how to set default (other than the standard human) systemwide metacity and emerald themes on install? preferably with preseeding?
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, but i use windows which supports the same
<TZ_noob> I even tried sudo add-apt-repository as shown on the instructions... doesnt work
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: what resolution are you currently on?
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: theres a graphical way to do it if you havent tried
<alexbobP> TZ_noob_chav: how about pasting the whole line you tried :P
<TZ_noob> i get error message "command not found"
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: Oh? Then by all means, do show me...
<alexbobP> TZ_noob_chav: it's apt-add-repository
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: TZ_noob you may need to install python-software-propertie
<alexbobP> TheOV_chav: he used the wrong command :P
<alexbobP> it's apt-add, not add-apt
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, 800x600
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: system -> software sources -> other software
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: eeeew!  man.  Well did you try xrandr?
<TheOV> alexbobP_chav: but 9.04 doesn't have that command
<TZ_noob> I used both commands... apt-add and add-apt
<TZ_noob> Didnt work
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: yes, you need python-software-properties first
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: you can also use cmd completion in terminal, just press tab to complete the command
<alexbobP> TZ_noob_chav: okay, well you'll need to show me what you typed and what you got back, use http://pastebin.com
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, i dont know anything about it
<TZ_noob> Ok. So I need to sudo apt-get-install phython-software-properties?
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: xrandr -s 1024x768
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: yes
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: tell me if that works
<alexbobP> TheOV_chav: um.  pretty sure that package comes with all ubuntus :P
<TZ_noob> haha...
<alexbobP> also... phython XD
<TZ_noob> sudo apt-get-install python-software-properties DIDNT work
<TZ_noob> lol
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: sudo apt-get install
<alexbobP> TZ_noob_chav: fail
<maco> TZ_noob: because you put in an extra dash you shouldnt have
<secondlife> life now
<alexbobP> exactly
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: not sudo apt-get-install
<TZ_noob> silly me!
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | TZ_noob
<ubottu> TZ_noob: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<maco> TZ_noob: "apt-get install" with a space not a dash
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: huh.  if you just type "xrandr", what modes does it list?
<Raydiation1> erUSUL: haha
<erUSUL> :P
<TZ_noob> neither python nor python-software-properties were found...
<TZ_noob> lol
<TZ_noob> maybe my software sources list ISNT correct
<TZ_noob> hahah
<Kwpolska> get better repo
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: which repo do you try to add?
<TheOV> TZ_noob_chav: do a sudo apt-get update first maybe
<TZ_noob> will do that
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467526/
<TZ_noob> haha
<TZ_noob> didnt work
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: iirc python is already installed
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: im guessing you having problems with package names
<TZ_noob> can i do a pastebin of my software sources list so that you can see what could be wrong?
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: better search for software via system -> systemmanagemen -> synaptic
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: that could be one aspect
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: you can filter for packages in synaptic
<ChogyDan> TZ_noob: you can use commands like apt-cache policy python and apt-cache search python
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: Thunderbird 3
<TZ_noob> someone suggested i use PPA for that
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: its in the official repos
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: just do sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Jinxed-> how can i get to the network connections in ubuntu
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: that's very strange
<Jinxed-> the icon on the panel is gone
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: It's not in 9.04, which is what I am using...
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: if you are getting that list then chances are you aren't running the right video card drivers
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: what kind of card is it?
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: ah ok
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, what icon..i didnt get you
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: I didn't say anything about an icon, I'm pretty sure
<hebz0rl> hello i need to directly upload a tar.gz to an sftp server when created (the server i have to backup hasnt enought space to store the backup) how can i do this? i tried sshfs but after a while it disconnected and tar stopped
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: Will that upgrade my TB 2 to TB 3?
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: yes
<Gibby> Anyone know  how to set performance mode for nvidia to max performance all the time?
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: Lemme try, thanks
<bzrk> hebz0rl: netcat and pipe
<hebz0rl> bzrk, will try that thx
<bzrk> hebz0rl: http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/~djw/tarpipe.html
<bzrk> hebz0rl: np
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: if you added the repository it should via updatemanager update if the package name is the same
<hebz0rl> bzrk, is that connection encrypted?
<bzrk> hebz0rl: no
<hebz0rl> bzrk, or should i tunnel it through ssh?
<hebz0rl> bzrk, ok
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: This is what I got.... thunderbird is already the newest version.
<TZ_noob> thunderbird set to manually installed.
<llutz> hebz0rl: tar czf - /foo | ssh user@host "cat >/backup/foo.tar.gz"
<TZ_noob> no upgrade
<hebz0rl> llutz, that looks good thx
<Gibby> after 8 years of linux, i think i might go back to windows.....
<dany_> hi guys
<llutz> Gibby: have fun
<dany_> I installed by means of apt-get ssh
<bigbrovar> hi guys I am setting up a lucid image for my school PC I was wondering if there was a way to move the windows button from left to right systemwide instead of a per user bases
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, sorry i just mistyped...... so how do i fix this issue
<Gibby> no one has been able to get video drivers 100% correct in forever
<dany_> now I'm using gitorius and it says to upload my public key
<meborc> Gibby: doesn't nvidia-settings help you tamper with the nvidia clock?
<dany_> it says that it is located in ~/.ssh
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: But I downloaded the thunderbird-3.1.1.taz.b2 file... how do I install from that file?
<Gibby> meborc, clock yes, but not mode,
<dany_> but I don't have this folder
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: you dont, its too complicated, try looking for a deb
<TZ_noob> Raydiation1: Ok. Thanks.
<mahioo> hello guy
<meborc> Gibby: by mode you mean what? to force the clock not to change?
<randy_> bigbrovar: i am sure its possible.  perhaps you can edit the default profiles in some way
<Raydiation1> TZ_noob: take a look at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty
<ul_raz> hi everyone
<mahioo> help me in this problem
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong_chav: what graphics card are you using?
<Gibby> Correct, under PowerMizer normal mode is "Desktop" I want it to be always "Max Performance"
<mahioo> picture to illustrate : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4177513/Menu_002.png
<dany_> no one?
<Jinxed-> I can't connect to my wired network it just says "disconnected" any suggestions
<gordonbp> I used the Netbook install from a flash drive on my laptop (because it's MUCH faster than the CD) but the visual effects (in display properties) are now greyed out - how can I re-enable them?
<pyrophelia> is it possible to search a svn or git repo without grep?
<mahioo> help me !! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4177513/Menu_002.png
<erUSUL> dany_: you have to generate a publick key.
<erUSUL> !ssh | dany_
<ubottu> dany_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> dany_: read that help page
<dany_> erUSUL: thanks
<Catachan> if I have /boot on one HDD and the rest of Ubuntu on a second HDD, and the second HDD fails, should GRUB still be able to load the GRUB menu?
<dany_> I'm going to read it
<dany_> :)
<Oer> dany_,  a folder like /.ssh means hidden
<erUSUL> Catachan: yes
<bigbrovar> Randy_ : yeah the frustrating part is the fact that there is no documentation on how to revert the change back systemwide for enterprise users. I mean seriously making me thing Ubuntu is just a toy project not something which should be taken seriously. At least that is how its handled.
<nsahoo> having some issues with acrobat reader and google chrome on ubuntu
<dany_> Oer: yes I know, but with ls -a
<dany_> no output
<Catachan> erUSUL, thanks, that means something else must be wrong.
<Catachan> my comp won't boot any more.
<erUSUL> Catachan: error msgs ?
<nsahoo> when I click a hyperlink in adobe reader it's sending a malformed url to chrome, which is the default browser.
<randy_> bigbrovar: well, everything that is Linux, at least from an acct. management perspective, is based on UNIX in theory
<mahioo> Waiting .. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4177513/Menu_002.png
<Catachan> "DISK BOOT FAILURE! INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER TO CONTINUE"
<randy_> bigbrovar: Ubuntu Server, just like Unix/BSD/etc... can operate in the same way you expect something like Solaris to operate
<erUSUL> Catachan: that's from your bios... you are sure the boot disk (the one that have grub mbr) is ok ?
<alexbobP> PerryArmstrong: what graphics card do you have?
<Catachan> I have been able to access both the win 7 partition and the /boot partition via a live CD with out any problems what so ever.
<randy_> bigbrovar: it may seem as though Ubuntu is only geared towards a decentralized network approach.  this is only the case for the Desktop variant of Ubuntu because that is what is popular.
<erUSUL> Catachan: check the bios devices boot order.
<Catachan> checked it.
<CarlFK> what is the typical ntp server?
<Catachan> the /boot HDD is second only to USB and CD
<Jinxed-> Can someone pleases help me get my network settings back to default
<Rogues> hey guys I'm trying to connect my Windows 7 PC with my laptop which has ubuntu,using a cross over cable.How am I suppose to go about this ?
<Jinxed-> I can't connect to any wired connections right now
<CarlFK> this looks like it: ntp - Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs
<randy_> bigbrovar: you have lots of options, though.  for example, you can create a PPA on launchpad for hosting a repository of settings specific for your network.  It would be a large initial bit of work, but once its working right should be pretty easy.  Furthermore, using some very easy to use application creation tools, you could create a simple app for switching the Applications menu left/right whatever
<mleger> hello all, I have a program I'd like to run at startup, but i'd like for it to run after a short delay (so that I am connected to the internet first). Does anyone know the flag I should put after the command in startup applications to do this?
<Rogues> Jinxed-, er what i do is right click on the network icon at the top and click on edit connections
<bigbrovar> randy_ : I do not doubt the potential of linux or ubuntu to perform well in enterprise. all the over 500 pcs in our school have been running hardy for 2 years now and so far its been solid. Just that the development path of ubuntu even the so called LTS is not enterprise friendly at all. Its developed like some personal toy project. considering lack of consistency
<Rogues> Jinxed-, then you can just delete the connection that you screwed up and usually ubuntu sets it all up automatically
<randy_> bigbrovar: well, let me suggest that if you are not satisfied with the approach the Ubuntu community has taken towards development.  for example, if you think we move too fast towards new technologies.  then, perhaps you should move towards a more enterprise-geared distribution, like CentOS
<mahioo> no one can help me
<mahioo> !!
<AEnima1577> hello, I am attempting to get my sound working on an Asus netbook eee pc 900, I have followed many of the instructions from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes ... I get to a point where it wants me to edit /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, but no file already exits, where can I find an example asound.state file???
<Kwpolska> create it blank
<Kwpolska> mahioo: what's your problem
<mahioo> Kwpolska, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4177513/Menu_002.png
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: I only read your last post (was afk) but have you considered some flavours of Unix'es instead of Linux. If you want enterprise oriented OS.
<AEnima1577> it tells me to change the "Capture Wsitch" from false to true
<AEnima1577> and I do not know if the syntax is simply Cature Switch = ture
<AEnima1577> true*
<bigbrovar> randy_  is there a way one can raise a concern about ubuntu and not be asked to take a hike? I mean seriously. I was just stating that it could be a bit more enterprise friendly especially with the LTS versions. geez
<Kwpolska> mahioo: what app is this
<flupke> hello, where is the option to prevent pulseaudio from reloading automatically when killed ?
<Kwpolska> and is the icons really needed?
<mahioo> Kwpolska, inkscap
<Kwpolska> flupke: uninstall it
<AEnima1577> it also says there are "two 'false' statements [that I need] to [change to] 'true'
<Kwpolska> mahioo: then ask #inkscape or whoever knows something about inkscape
<flupke> Kwpolska, I don't want to uninstall it, I want to kill it to adjust alsa levels
<Kwpolska> AEnima1577: install netbook remix
<Kwpolska> flupke: remove ~/.pulse
<mahioo> Kwpolska, do you have inkscap now in your pc
<bigbrovar> randy_ I came here to see if there was a way to move the windows button to the right. before upgrading out users from hardy to lucid. if u dont have any suggestion on that then let me be
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: I would dearly love to know why you (or in what context) you perceive Ubuntu not to be enterprise friendly?
<secher> f@ngh0rn
<randy_> bigbrovar: understand that we get a lot of people here that join the channel solely to bash on ubuntu.  this is a support channel.  if you have a question, we can help
<Kwpolska> mahioo: iirc, yes, but i have no ubuntu
<mahioo> Kwpolska, can you check if this problem is only in my pc
<Kwpolska> mahioo: I dunno where it is.
<Kwpolska> which menu is it.
<AEnima1577> Kwpolska, i was just looking for an example asound.state file... would prefer to try to hack at it instead of reinstalling
<flupke> Kwpolska, removing a file to kill a daemon ?
<Kwpolska> do it blank
<mahioo> Kwpolska, can you check
<Kwpolska> flupke: yes
<Kwpolska> mahioo: which menu is it
<mahioo> Kwpolska, path
<flupke> Kwpolska, it doesn't kill anything.
<Kwpolska> flupke: and THEN kill it
<randy_> bigbrovar: a lot has already been written on how to move the window button, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Kwpolska> gracz: join #ubuntu-pl
<gracz> hi :)
<Kwpolska> mahioo: I do have icons.
<gracz> Kwpolska, are you polish? :)
<Kwpolska> but I use opensuse.
<Kwpolska> gracz: don't you see it?
<flupke> Kwpolska, it still reload
<bigbrovar> randy_ I came here to ask a question not bash. and please tell me how I bashed ubuntu. did I say it sucked? or its crap? I just said LTS**  i.e Lucid shipped with too many changes for an LTS. and it gives many of us who use ubuntu in an enterprise env headache.
<Kwpolska> #ubuntu-pl waits for you.
<Kwpolska> flupke: uninstall it, everyone knows that it sucks.
<gdb> Dark_Star1: He's referring to the UI and having to retrain users every release.  That costs $$$ and isn't "enterprise friendly."  The term "enterprise friendly" (in this context) means the user experience is consistent across releases.  The underlying technology can change, but the end user experience remains stable.  (I'm not commenting on whether or not the change is a good idea because, frankly, I don't care.  I'm commenting on what constitutes "enterpris
<gdb> e friendly.")
<mahioo> Kwpolska, can you check also in gimp if you have
<randy_> bigbrovar: there is what i got right away from a google search.  considering that you are considering an enterprise deployment, you could implement this change in a custom LiveCD
<Kwpolska> mahioo: I do.
<Kwpolska> but I have opensuse, not ubuntu.
<mahioo> Kwpolska, ok
<Kwpolska> mahioo: try with another theme
<randy_> bigbrovar: or, I should say, a custom build of the alternate CD.
<mahioo> Kwpolska, ok i try
<flupke> Kwpolska, it may "suck" but at least it allows me to have more than one oss/broken alsa app playing at once
<Kwpolska> mahioo: use clearlooks
<Kwpolska> flupke: I dunno. when I kill it with sudo - I can use alsa-only.
<babzog> I'm back.
<mahioo> Kwpolska, what do you mean with clearlooks
<flupke> Kwpolska, ok, then if you don't know why do you give advice and rant about pulse sucking ?
<Kwpolska> mahioo: the clearlooks theme
<babzog> No other thoughts then on the "missing" libmd5?  What do people link with when they want to use an md5 lib in a C/C++ application?
<Kwpolska> flupke: I want to help you getting it out of your system
<Malignus> So I'm new to this chatroom and wholly unaware of any procedural norms here.  I'm having trouble with both GNOME and LDAP (separate issues) that I'm seeking help on.  Anyone?
<lorenzosu> I seem to have messed up evolution with exchange access and now I get a "Could not connect to Evolution Exchange backend process: Please restart Evolution" error
<mahioo> Kwpolska, ok
<Kwpolska> babzog: no idea, they maybe not adde dit
<cheosite> hi all
<randy_> !ask | Malignus
<ubottu> Malignus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahioo> Kwpolska, yes i try but the same problem
<erUSUL> Malignus: juist ask in one line ( one issue at a time)
<flupke> Kwpolska, thank you but I don't want too, it may be broken but still is the only viable solution for flash and oss apps I know off
<bigbrovar> Dark_Star1, well I feel LTS version of ubuntu which is what most enterprise use should be much more conservative. too many changes (moving the windows botton to the left, empathy as default (something which does not support proxy) and LTS should be much more conservative  IMHO but really this is just my personal opinion. I came here to see if there was a way to move the buttons from left to right systemwide
<Kwpolska> es, yes, yes.
<Dark_Star1> gdb: thanks for updating me. But other than the movement of the window buttons nothing much has changed for me. and if it's the case of UI. Can one not just create a UI theme and roll it out across clients?
<cheosite> are there download manager in linux like Internet Download Manager?
<maco> Kwpolska: much of the fail around pulseaudio was with broken drivers, many of which have been fixed in the last 2 years.  some of the remaining fail was from proprietary applications (like skype and flash) abusing alsa's api in weird ways. things have changed a bit in 2 years.
<PerryArmstrong> alexbobP, i dont know about the inbuilt one.....but i didnt attach any graphic card
<maco> cheosite: kget?
<mahioo> Kwpolska, another advent !!
<gordonbp> Can anyone help with my visual effects question?
<Malignus> On my Desktop version of Ubuntu (9.10), my iowait spikes for 90 - 120 seconds whenever I launch a terminal or nautilus.  Nothing populates when I run sudo iotop -o while this occurs.  What should I do?
<Jinxed-> Could someone help me get my wired connections working please... I tried the previous suggestion of deleteing them but they weren't added automatically then... then I tried to add them manually, but still no luck
<Kwpolska> mahioo: what?
<chrisitan> #ubuntu
<flupke> Kwpolska, for later reference, to prevent pulseaudio from spawning again, put "autospawn = no" in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<Kwpolska> use us english, rather than beitish engrish
<Kwpolska> flupke: thanks.
<Kwpolska> chrisitan: yes, you are at #ubuntu.
<mahioo> Kwpolska, do you have another solution !!
<cheosite> maco: can I use this command apt-get install kget?
<maco> Kwpolska: please don't make fun of others' english skills
<maco> cheosite: yes
<bigbrovar> randy_ I have done all that. we have a custom version of lucid.  I had to make all the changes in a profile and move the config files of that profile to /etc/skel/ even then it still messed things up when upgrading existing users (we use an exported home dir on nfs) from hardy to lucid. their buttons shows up on the left and i would need to change it back to right.. one on one
<maco> Kwpolska: oh wait you meant british. there are no requirements for US v. UK
<cheosite> maco : thanks
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: I see your point. And can agree with you from your perspective, however, aesthetics aside, it's the job of the admin once in a while to mitigate transition issues like these as they can be avoided. In the case of the buttons, You're right to come here, but with the standard defaults, It's up to you to create an install and roll it out. It need not cost money, just a little bit of time.
<Kwpolska> maco: okay, okay.
<Kwpolska> mahioo: ask someone who cares about icons in apps?
<Kwpolska> or edit something in gedit?
<bigbrovar> randy_ which was why i wanted to know (not just how to change it back to the right) but how to make the changes permanent even if the user changes the theme.
<randy_> bigbrovar: i would say that your best course of action at this point would be to find the .deb that actually implements the change.  it should be one of the ubuntu specific deb's
<Kwpolska> gconf*
<mahioo> Kwpolska, thank you for help
<Kwpolska> mahioo: i'll search
<mahioo> Kwpolska, me too
<Malignus> No one?
<MaRk-I> bigbrovar: gconftool-2 --set “/apps/metacity/general/button_layout” --type string “:minimize,maximize,close”
<ShapeShifter499> I got a question about patching sources, like wine.   If a patch succeeds at all but a few "hunks" then is the patch good or bad?
<maco> mahioo: that does look like what happens with a broken theme. if you dont mind resetting all your desktop settings though, renaming ~/.gconf is a quick way to start fresh
<randy_> MaRk-I: I agree, thats the quick and easy method
<maco> ShapeShifter499: bad
<Kwpolska> mahioo: i found teh solution
<bigbrovar> Dark_Star1: thanks we actually have a custom roll out. which has all the changes we want. problem its hard to effect the change systemwide especially when u have existing users. the him dir of all our users is mounted on nfs so upgrading their desktop from hardy to lucid means there still retain their config files. the few users i upgraded had their button on the left :/
<randy_> bigbrovar: the key, i suppose, is finding from that deb source exactly how the ubuntu dev's did it, and just work in reverse from there.
<mahioo> Kwpolska, give me
<Kwpolska> mahioo: type this to terminal and press enter: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons -t bool 1
<ShapeShifter499> how would I make a patch work?
<Malignus> Okay, then.  My next question is where might be the best location for LDAP documentation on Ubuntu Server 10.04.  I use my laptop to ssh to the server and I'm not getting the configuration screen I'm told to expect from the manuals I've seen and that stops me in my tracks.
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: Then it really isn't a question of Ubuntu being enterprise friendly, It's a question of it being admin friendly :) Afterall They don't pay us enough to suffer this cr*p once in a while :D
<bigbrovar> randy_ u know that is really not sustainable. it would be better there are documentations on which config files to edit. much better than having to maintain a package downstream
<Utrinqueparatus> how can i synchronize a folder between my ubuntu server and my win7 laptop?
<Utrinqueparatus>  /var/www in particular
<bigbrovar> Dark_Star1, admin.. enterprise. whats the difference :p
<randy_> bigbrovar: then, i think your problem lies with gnome... gnome documentation tends to be *not very good* in that area
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: Personally I welcome the change. It gives me something to do. when things tun smoothly
<ShapeShifter499> maco: how would I make the patch work?
<bigbrovar> Dark_Star1, we sysads hate change :p
<randy_> bigbrovar: forgive me for saying this, but perhaps your best bet would be asking in a gnome dev channel perhaps?  i don't know
<mahioo> Kwpolska, thank you is worked
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: One's a subtree of the hierachy of the other :)
<mahioo> Kwpolska, i think to this option is in interface tab in appearance
<mahioo> Kwpolska, but this tab is missing in ubuntu 10.04
<Malignus> Am I missing something here or is being ignored to be expected?
<maco> ShapeShifter499: fix it. figure out why the context lines around those hunks dont match, and fix them
<mahioo> Kwpolska, do have an explain
<Computer> does ubuntu configure itself automatically so that grub identifies the drives by their UUID?
<Kwpolska> mahioo: use this command
<Kwpolska> Computer: yes?
<Computer> Kwpolska: thats awesome.
<Kwpolska> mahioo: yes? I didn't knew.
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: Also Change is Good. Tell those annoying end users to spend an hour a day learning the new interface
<Kwpolska> I have it in my distro and it's here.
<ShapeShifter499> maco: ok... I'm a bit new, how would I undo the patch, if possible?
<mahioo> Kwpolska, thank you for help
<Kwpolska> so good I began to learning blender with 2.50
<Kwpolska> ShapeShifter499: patch? do you mean update?
<mahioo> Kwpolska, :)
<maco> ShapeShifter499: patch -R to reverse the patch
<Kwpolska> mahioo: I personally don't like new ubuntus.
<bigbrovar> Dark_Star1, naa I would have to replace all their config files from the server :(
<maco> ShapeShifter499: its best to always use --dry-run when applying a patch, to see if any hunks will fail
<mahioo> Kwpolska, why
<ShapeShifter499> Kwpolska: no, what I'm trying to do is add usb function to wine through the usb patch
<Kwpolska> bigbrovar: use some script
<Chum_Chum> hi all
<Kwpolska> mahioo: because of all their bloatware
<ShapeShifter499> maco: oh...
<Kwpolska> ShapeShifter499: what?
<bigbrovar> Kwpolska, yeah thats the idea
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: You know it'd be easier if you admit to being a lazy sysad. You might get more sympathy votes that way :P
<randy_> bigbrovar: yeah, i was thinking the same thing.  the gconf-tool tip mentioned earlier + .bashrc or something
<Chum_Chum> hi all
<maco> ShapeShifter499: you're going to need to be able to read a bit of code without running screaming to fix the patch. enough to go through and notice "hey, this hunk goes *here* and the patch thinks it has this line above it, but that line has since changed in thsi way, so if i tweak the patch to match that, it'll apply"
<maco> ShapeShifter499: note i didnt say *understand* code...just read through without running away ;-)
<mahioo> Kwpolska, what do you mean with bloatware
<Kwpolska> mahioo: all things that 1% users only use fully
<Chum_Chum> execute cmd: micrchiptrack.exe mode -i 45A689/Z
<Kwpolska> they are: sound menu, shutdown/IM status menu, message inducator, etc, etc.
<maco> Kwpolska, mahioo: one person's bloat is another person's killer feature
<jingwen> 这什么意思啊
<maco> !cn | jingwen
<ubottu> jingwen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kwpolska> maco: I think that all the improvements, that is "improvements" in new ubuntus are unneeded.
<mahioo> maco, explain more !!
<bigbrovar> Dark_Star1, randy_, I have the perfect setup in /etc/skels so new users wont have this problem. its the older users upgrading from hardy. I am thinking of overriding their config files with default configs which I created. that way users switching from lucid and hardy systems would have a UIfired experience
<maco> mahioo: ubuntu's been experimenting in the user interface design realm, trying to do the things that folks in the GNOME community never got around to doing design-wise. ripping pieces out, replacing them, tweaking, seeing how to make the desktop more usable and more useful.
<ShapeShifter499> maco: ok got it :)
<maco> mahioo: some people like some of the changes, all of the changes, or none of the changes. it's a matter of taste
<ShapeShifter499> maco: um if you just run make, does that change the main source files?
<maco> ShapeShifter499: it shouldnt modify in-place, no. it should build more files though
<Riemervdzee> Hey all, I am using the newest ubuntu and I'm quite fond of it. However, how can I get JDK 5? It is for android deving.
<Kwpolska> Personally, I use upstream system look as a base.
<linux123man> Can anyone assist with rpc issue
<maco> Riemervdzee: maybe from sun's website?
<erUSUL> oracle
<maco> erUSUL: blah blah
<maco> erUSUL: the urls havent moved yet have they?
<Riemervdzee> maco but wouldn't that interfere with the install from ubuntu? When it tries to update that one etc
<Dark_Star1> bigbrovar: This place is_a for tha people who do not thinking of doing.. Go do do and let us know when you run into problems, then we'll solve. Unless you need an opinion on what you're thinking of doing in which case I approve of your plan :D
<flupke> whenever I change volume from the notification bar, it bounces alsa's headphones level to 0db which is very loud ("normal" volume for my soundcard is -21db) ; I have to kill pulse and adjust level again with alsamixer to return to normal. I tried to sudo alsactl store before relaunching pulse, but still it must load its levels from elsewhere
<erUSUL> maco: nope. java.com still up an running afaik ( red instead of sun's "blue" )
<ShapeShifter499> maco: so... ok, I can stop make, and retry the patch then config again, then use make again without having to start all over and re-download the source?
<Kwpolska> of course, you can
<maco> Riemervdzee: ubuntu only tries to update what is installed through the software center or apt-get
<Kwpolska> but why do you want to do that
<maco> ShapeShifter499: right
<bigbrovar> Dark_Star1, lol thanks
<maco> ShapeShifter499: you may want to know about "make clean" though ;-)
<Kwpolska> Riemervdzee: or from synaptic.
<dekelev> hi all. I'm having lots of trouble with using my mic in HP T5540 thin client
<flupke> so, where does pulse take its alsa levels settings from ?
<randy_> bigbrovar: have you attempted implementing something in /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory/ or something like that?
<Kwpolska> flupke: some volume setts
<Riemervdzee> I think I will have it a go, thanks maco
<bigbrovar> randy_,  i would look into that thanks :)
<ShapeShifter499> maco: ok... I'm assuming that "make clean" clears any files "make" made?
<dekelev> after trying to use it, sound card gets missing from sound properties
<mahioo> maco, so ubuntu is interest about the usability of desktop
<maco> flupke: internet says ~/.pulse/volume.restore.table
<Malignus> Okay, so is there anywhere I can go for help besides here?
<maco> ShapeShifter499: yep
<maco> mahioo: yes
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: make only does what the makefile tells it to
<rww> Malignus: http://ubuntuforums.org/ , #ubuntu-beginners, probably other places..
<randy_> bigbrovar: according to the GConf documentation, any keys in that directory are read first and are not subject to change.  i.e. Mandatory
<marscher> hi
<mahioo> maco, for this there are some option disable ..
<ShapeShifter499> mhm.....ok
<marscher> anybody knows a good equalizer solution (system wide, as rhythmbox does not have a package solution)?
<rww> Malignus: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-authentication.html mentions LDAP, but I haven't personally used it..
<bigbrovar> randy_, cool might just be what I needed. am reading the docs now
<Kwpolska> marscher: by alsamixer?
<maco> marscher: gstreamer lacks the capability
<Malignus> Thank you, rww.
<marscher> Kwpolska, yeah alsa would be very near to hardware
<Oer> masher, rhytmbox does have a solution, not systemwide, i use this one http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<mahioo> maco, in your opinion ubuntu help the beginners user
<maco> mahioo: hopefully, yes
<mahioo> maco, or no !!
<mahioo> maco, what is your os !!
<marscher> Oer, dead link :/
<maco> mahioo: we have this papercuts project each cycle where we try to resolve 100 small issues on the desktop that when added up result in a worse experience for the user.
<maco> mahioo: i use kubuntu
<marscher> Kwpolska, alsamixer is only for adjusting volumes
<flupke> maco, apparently not, I removed ~/.pulse entirely with pulse killed, adjusted levels, started pulse and changed volume => headphone bounces to 0db
<maco> flupke: did you then change the volume and stop/start pulse?
<ensi> hello, are the package (.deb) meta data files somewhere so i can edit them?
<flupke> maco, yes (you have to kill pulse to see the "real" levels with alsamixer)
<maco> flupke: i think it intentionally starts at 0db as the default when .pulse is created so blind users are never stuck without their screenreader
<hl> 有人吗？
<DarkNemesis> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<mahioo> maco, Kwpolska : thank you for discussion :)
<dekelev>  after trying to use my mic in ubuntu 10.04, sound card gets missing from sound properties. any idea's? I already tried setting in alsa-base.conf: options snd-hda-intel model=intel probe_mask=1 (tried 8 too). my sound driver is ALC1200
<DarkNemesis> !kn
<dekelev> please any help
<flupke> maco, problem is with my headphones at 0 db, moving 1 pixel on the pulse volume bar goes from silence to full volume
<DarkNemesis> !kr
<Kwpolska> DarkNemesis: don't toy with it there
<Kwpolska> #ubuntu-bots has place for doing so
<Kwpolska> and it has many toys
<travlarson80> Has anyone played 3gp files in 10.04? I get no video or audio using Totem, VLC, mplayer & RVM's PPA of mplayer
<DarkNemesis> Kwpolska,  was kl talking jp or kn?
<Kwpolska> travlarson80: installed buuntu-restricted-extras?
<DarkNemesis> sorry kr*
<Kwpolska> DarkNemesis: hl? probably korean
<flupke> maco, and I'm almost sure it was me who did this while toying with jack, after installation volume scaling was normal on the pulse bar
<travlarson80> Kwpolska: yup
<erUSUL> DarkNemesis: probably chinese
<maco> flupke: ah! thats a bug in pulse's flat volume handling. i think it crops up when the sound card reports it possible ranges wrong... please file it. ubuntu-bug -s audio
<Kwpolska> i dunno
<erUSUL> Kwpolska: DarkNemesis hangul is very different from kanji
<maco> flupke: oh
<erUSUL> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make my second monitor have it's own panel? I want to be able to have a bottom panel with the apps that are running on one monitor on that monitor's panel.
<DarkNemesis> ah ok
<DarkNemesis> just symbols to me
<flupke> maco, mmmh maybe then it happened after I installed latest alsa drivers from source and this is indeed a bug with the driver
<maco> DarkNemesis: korean has circles and lines see? japanese and chinese have swoops. japanese has lots of simple 2 or 3-swoop characters mixed in
<maco> flupke: oh dear. you've done a *lot* that couldve done it
<DarkNemesis> maco mmm ok
<DarkNemesis> eeep two maco's 1 is bad enough lol
<flupke> maco, I'm almost sure it's the driver, the issue you describe makes sense
<ensi> anyone happen to know/remember where the fuck dpkg (apt) stores the information about installed packages?
<maco> DarkNemesis: http://www.wikihow.com/Tell-Chinese,-Japanese,-and-Korean--Writing--Apart
<rww> ensi: watch your language, please
<ensi> sorry
<flupke> maco, I'll try to reverse to the kernel driver and see what happens
<erUSUL> ensi: /var/lib/dpkg/
<maco> flupke: ok
<erUSUL> ensi: mind your language here
<gdb> ensi: /var/lib/dpkg
<ensi> ah i think /var/lib/dpkg/info
<gdb> ensi: You can sorta figure this out by running dpkg -L dpkg
<DarkNemesis> ensi,  they dont like normal [Scottish speech] here
<gdb> I'm just saying that's where the package database is.
<randy_> maco: i like how you bundled up thousands of years of language into 'circles and lines and swoops'
<maco> randy_: heh, well if you cant actually read them, thats the difference you see
<randy_> maco: 맞습니다...
<erUSUL> randy_: hangul is a very recent writting system ( XVII century or so when koreans got fed up of chinese writting system of thouusans of symbols) . that what it make it so good
<ensi> aah it's /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ensi> thank you all
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make my second monitor have it's own panel? I want to be able to have a bottom panel with the apps that are running on one monitor on that monitor's panel.
<marscher> i found one: http://code.google.com/p/rbeq/
<maco> erUSUL: katakana is also pretty recent
<Digital-Pioneer> Hey, my system is remembering old ethernet cards, so when I replace one, it calls it eth2 instead of eth1 or the like. How can I clear that history?
<Digital-Pioneer> I have two cards, and I'd like them to be eth0 and eth1. Instead they are eth1 and eth3
<Oer> marscher, sorry, it's really a dead link, got it from http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<erUSUL> maco: japs are weird; they keep developing writting systems each as complex as the one before it ;P
<IdleOne> #linguistics if you would like to discuss the origin of writing systems.
<IdleOne> Good morning :)
<resno> hey IdleOne
<Nikon> good morning idleone
<maco> Digital-Pioneer: it goes by mac address. hang on ive found this file before
<Chum_Chum> help on installing a .tgz file please
<Digital-Pioneer> And why the heck is eth1's MAC set to broadcast? FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF ?!
<odb|fidel> hi - i would like to permanently bind applications to specific workspaces in gnome. Is that possible & if so how? found an article about (g)devilspie - but was wondering if that is still the way to go
<Digital-Pioneer> Heheh
<Digital-Pioneer> maco: Thanks. :)
<maco> Chum_Chum: its not exactly something you just install. there could be anything in there. thats like asking to install a zip
<resno> Chum_Chum: you can install a .tgz. its a compressed/"zipped" file
<resno> cant*
<maco> Chum_Chum: so there could be already compiled stuff, or there could be source code you need to compile. open it up and check the README
<Nikon> hello #ubuntu, how can i get terminal to show me extended ascii / ansi. all i get is this: ������
<Chum_Chum> oh *slaps himself* silly me
<Nikon> (black question marks)
<maco> Nikon: er... instead of unicode, you mean?
<Nikon> i guess so
<Roasted_> Is there no way in Ubuntu to have a DHCP IP/Gateway but a static DNS? (hate to say it, but like windows?)
<bitty> hi!
<maco> Digital-Pioneer: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<llutz> Roasted_: edit your dhclient.conf
<Roasted_> llutz, uh, so I take it theres no "practical" way to do that?
<Chum_Chum> where can i get a amstred emulator for linux from
<Roasted_> I mean, it's just a simple request - if Linux can't do it I'll just put my current DHCP IP in as static.
<Roasted_> Wish I wouldn't have to do that but, if I have to, whatever.
<Nikon> �����
<Chum_Chum> anyone
<Malignus> Roasted_, you're using Desktop Ubuntu?
<Roasted_> yes
<Roasted_> laptop
<Chum_Chum> where can i get a amstred emulator for linux from
<Nikon> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Malignus> If you go to "Edit Connections" from your Network manager applet, you can select "Automatic (DHCP addresses only)", I believe.
<maco> Nikon: by extended ascii, do you mean the stuff microsoft made up thats nonstandard?
<Malignus> @Roasted_, sorry.
<Roasted_> Malignus, bingo! thanks
<Nikon> maco: i mean http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_ASCII
<Malignus> Roasted_, you're welcome.  :)
<Chum_Chum> i want to know what a amstred emulator is called for linux
<rbt> hello hello
<rbt> im at work and fancy answering afew noob questions :D
<econdudeawesome> evince isn't really cutting it with my current setup. Anyone have any good recommendations for pdf viewers?
<Chum_Chum> anyone
<randy_> econdudeawesome: well, there is acroread
<econdudeawesome> randy_ is it in the repos?
<rbt> econdudeawesome: the standard adobe pdf app?
<ddavids> hi all
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: I'm not aware of one
<rbt> econdudeawesome: these are the reasons we use ubuntu, right?
<econdudeawesome> rbt I run LXDE--don't have room for bloatware
<philinux> econdudeawesome: enable the partner repo then install acroread
<maco> Nikon: ok so you'll likely need to know *which* extended ascii you mean (as the wikipedia link you gave points out, there are plenty, and there is no standard), though i do wonder why youd rather do this than just use unicode like the rest of the world-that-needs-more-than-english
<econdudeawesome> acroread == Adobe Acrobat Reader?
<Chum_Chum> ikonia,  nore am i
<gdb> econdudeawesome: Then you don't have room for an alternative to evince.
<rbt> econdudeawesome: ... you should be running with slackware or debian then ;P
<Chum_Chum> :(
<randy_> econdudeawesome: yup
<philinux> econdudeawesome: it works really well
<econdudeawesome> haha :-) how does xpdf hold up?
<Nikon> maco: i am trying to connect to bbs's that use ANSI art, which causes a flurry of question mark characters and makes the display indecipherable
<philinux> econdudeawesome: evince has no firefox plugin thats why I use acroread
<randy_> econdudeawesome: as far as features are concerned, you won't get more from anything other than adobe's product, obviously.  PDF is *their* standard
<Malignus> econdudeawesome: I've used xpdf before, though I don't recall its footprint.
<econdudeawesome> philinux yeah, I used that before, but it broke chromium
<econdudeawesome> fair enough. Thanks for the opinions!
<ddavids> pls i wld like to share my wired internet on my desktop with my laptop using another ethernet cable
<llutz> !ics > ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids, please see my private message
<siddhion> hey. im trying to get my wireless pci card to be recognized. i have had to use 'ndiswrapper' around the original windows driver
<siddhion> the problem is that part of installing ndiswrapper, you need to install ndiswrapper-source.
<siddhion> when i do it I get this: Reading package lists... Done
<siddhion> Building dependency tree
<siddhion> Reading state information... Done
<siddhion> Package ndiswrapper-source is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<siddhion> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot4> siddhion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siddhion> is only available from another source
<siddhion> sorry for flooding
<maco> Nikon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2635579&postcount=2
<AEnima1577> can someone confirm that the netbook remix has sound working out of the box, on an asus eee pc 900, please
<maco> Nikon: assuming ISO-8895-1 is the right version of extended ascii
<siddhion> i just dont understand what "E: Package ndiswrappe-source has no installation candidate" means
<siddhion> any ideas?
<Nikon> maco: this caused a change, but for the worse unfortunately. now color is unsupported
<IdleOne> siddhion: the package is called ndiswrapper-source NOT ndiswrappe-source like you spelled it
<erUSUL> siddhion: are you sure you need ndiswrapper?
<Nikon> i see where this is going though
<Nikon> i just fill this in with the correct charset?
<maco> Nikon: yep
<siddhion> erUSUL, yes i am sure i need it
<Nikon> maco: ok. thank you for helping me :)
<siddhion> erUSUL, i have a Linksys AirConn INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter
<erUSUL> siddhion: "lspci | grep -i net" is more helpfull
<randy_> erUSUL: in response to what you mentioned earlier, I am *well* aware of 한글's history ;)
<erUSUL> randy_: just FYI
<racethesunlive> siddhion: i've worked with that same wireless card, your trying to use ndiswrapper on it right?
<siddhion> erUSUL, yes it says "02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<siddhion> "
<randy_> erUSUL: i studied Korean in college (massive credits ftw)
<siddhion> racethesunlive, yes i am
<maco> randy_: may i pm?
<randy_> maco: srue
<racethesunlive> siddhion: were you able to install the drivers into ndiswarpper yet?
<siddhion> racethesunlive, i was able to get it installed but i remember some WARNING message
<racethesunlive> siddhion: I was able to get ndiswrapper to use the 2220 card, but i always had to use the 'sudo iwconfig essid linksys' command when first booting up
<siddhion> racethesunlive, i see. i got the "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release." message
<siddhion> racethesunlive, but along with that I had confirmation that the driver was succesfully installed
<joobie> guys having an issue with mounting the root filesystem, which is on LVM.. what im getting is "mount: mounting /dev/mapper/name-root on /root failed: Invalid argumnet".. in then proceeds to say that it cant find init.. looks like im having issues mounting LVM but not sure how to debug this one.. anyone able to help?
<Kwpolska> siddhion: what card is it?
<racethesunlive> siddhion: i would try using 'modprobe ndiswrapper' then 'iwconfig essid "your essid"'
<racethesunlive> siddhion: as ive had luck after forcing the wireless on
<siddhion> Kwpolska, Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<dekelev> hi guys. do any of you experienced with HP T5540 thin clients + ubuntu 10.04?  sound is working but mic doesn't work. when I try to use it, sound card is vanished from sound properties until I reboot
<dekelev> ALC1200 - Onboard HD azalia Audio Controller
<siddhion> racethesunlive, yes this is where the problem is happening
<racethesunlive> siddhion: at modprobe or getting a wireless connection?
<siddhion> racethesunlive, when I use 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' i get 'FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.'
<flupke> maco, reverting to the stock drivers fixes the volume bar scaling problem, so it was a bug in the newest drivers as you said
<kafoowe> anybody know if their are linux drivers for airpcap USB, or is it still just for windows?
<racethesunlive> siddhion: did you use the 'ndiswrapper -m "your driver here"' command
<racethesunlive> siddhion: or it might just be sudo ndiswrapper -m
<racethesunlive> siddhion: that should make a module for ndiswrapper
<flupke> maco, but now I lose half of my soundcards functionality... why I'm so unlucky with each and every sound card I buy :)
<siddhion> racethesunlive, when i run 'sudo ndiswrapper -m' i get "module configuration already contains alias directive"
<kafoowe> anybody know if their are linux drivers for airpcap USB, or is it still just for windows?
<racethesunlive> siddhion: have you tried either -ma or -mi with better luck?
<Kwpolska> damnit
<racethesunlive> siddhion: and you also used the drivers for a 32 bit XP machine correct?
<Kwpolska> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kwpolska> I know better source.
<Sheila_> Hi all, I have a bunch of MKV videos here and I'd like to make a DVD. Does that leave me with any good options whatsoever?
<siddhion> racethesunlive, jeez, i did not even think of that. how would i check this?
<racethesunlive> siddhion: if your not sure you can always redownload the windows driver and then reinstall it in ndiswrapper
<siddhion> racethesunlive, well the thing is that when i installed the driver, it said that it was installed.
<racethesunlive> siddhion: ndiswrapper -l shows it as installed right?
<flupke> maco, it also happens with the drivers from linux-backports-modules-alsa, do you think I should file a bug or are they unsupported ?
<maco> flupke: that package is supported
<flupke> maco, ok I'll file one then
<siddhion> racethesunlive, yes when i run it i get "neti2220 : driver installed
<siddhion> 	device (17FE:2220) present"
<kokomedel>  hola soy novato en esto de ubuntu , he configurado la mayoria de las cosas de mi pc , menos la tarjeta usb de tv analoga alguien me puede ayudar en eso?
<racethesunlive> siddhion: so it sounds like its just not writing the .conf file from ndiswrapper -m
<qwertypo> Hey
<siddhion> racethesunlive, ok. so how can i solve this?
<Oer> !es | kokomedel
<ubottu> kokomedel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<qwertypo> Whats up
<Paca-Vaca> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mmlj4> what are the benefits of using ubuntu over debian, please?
<sap> can someone help me with postfix sender dependent_authentication? I tried enableing it since my e-mail addresses require different smtp servers. I followed a german howto, but now I get a error message in mail.log saying "to=<info@feuerstein-design.de>, relay=none, delay=4459, delays=4439/0.09/20/0, dsn=4.4.3, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=smtp.strato.de type=MX: Host not found, try again)"
<racethesunlive> siddhion: look in the /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper folder and see if the ipw2220 config is there
<Chum_Chum> whitch link do i follow at
<qwertypo> I have a question. When I try to install Ubuntu on my computer it only wants to install to the recovery partition. I have had it installed alongside Windows before. Is there any way to get the slider to go over there? http://imgurl.filetac.com/img/98147560.png
<Chum_Chum> http://www.viceteam.org/#download
<ronnie_> moooooooo!!!
<abc_> How to install kdelibs ?
<Chum_Chum> whitch link do i follow at
<Chum_Chum> http://www.viceteam.org/#download
<Chum_Chum> anyone
<sammy> abc_: you
<Maletor> Can I remove something from LVM wihtout destroying the data?
<aguitel> abc_, go synaptic
<siddhion> racethesunlive, i do not have a 'ndiswrapper' directory in /etc/modprobe.d directory
<sammy> abc, dasdas
<sammy> abc_, dasdas
<falconic> Hey Guys.. I have an Acer 5745G laptop and I am dual booting it with Windows 7
<falconic> I just finished the 10.04 install
<falconic> but seems like the Wifi is not working in Linux
<qwertypo> Any help?
<racethesunlive> siddhion: sorry it may not be a folder, it may just be a file
<falconic> I enabled the proprietary wifi driver from Jockey
<Chum_Chum> does anyone know the awnser to me question
<falconic> now it says that the hardware is there..but its disabled
<aguitel> falconic, what chipset ?
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<falconic> aguitel, Its a broadcom
<siddhion> racethesunlive, yes i have a "ndiswrapper.conf" file. originally it was named "ndiswrapper"
<edbian> mmlj4, Ubuntu has newer software and exclusive things added by the developers like the notifications.
<falconic> branded as acer invilink
<racethesunlive> siddhion: and you renamed it?
<Chum_Chum> ikonia,  and i was asking what linkis the ubuntu link
<BlT> falconic: use the STA driver
<aguitel> falconic, try to enable driver with hardaware drivers in system menu
<mmlj4> update notifications, you mean?
<siddhion> racethesunlive, but i changed its name because i was following a tutorial that said to do so.
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> !info vice
<ubottu> vice (source: vice): The Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1.dfsg-3 (lucid), package size 3937 kB, installed size 12020 kB
<falconic> BIT, using that only
<racethesunlive> siddhion: great thats just what you needed to do
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: vice is in the software repositories
<siddhion> racethesunlive, i can change it back , oh ok
<falconic> aguitel, done that
<PontusOhman> God day folks =) Does anyone have a solution about a looping login screen?! Even if I type in correct password it's keep getting back to the login screen =/
<qwertypo> Anyone?
<BlT> falconic:  that's what I'm using, works great
<aguitel> falconic, broadcom working fine in linux ubuntu/debian
<falconic> aguitel, BIT, but even after that wifi is not working
<mmlj4> PontusOhman: bad dotfiles?
<falconic> BIT, u have Acer 5745G ?
<edbian> mmlj4, No, the dbus notifications are pretty and like black in Ubuntu.
<PontusOhman> mmlj4: > What? O_o
<BlT> falconic: I have BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<qwertypo> I have a question. When I try to install Ubuntu on my computer it only wants to install to the recovery partition. I have had it installed alongside Windows before. Is there any way to get the slider to go over there? http://imgurl.filetac.com/img/98147560.png
<aguitel> falconic, wait
<BlT> falconic: open a terminal and run lspci | grep Network
<edbian> mmlj4, http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://blog.resource.gr/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/ubuntu904/ubuntu-notifications.jpg&imgrefurl=http://blog.resource.gr/%3Fp%3D588&usg=__xenMhqp8VHgyZollKidiHYf6XD8=&h=300&w=357&sz=41&hl=en&start=0&tbnid=ar2L3JHI-V-I9M:&tbnh=161&tbnw=192&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bnotifications%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D625%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=322&vpy=85&dur=560&hovh=206&h
<edbian> ovw=245&tx=199&ty=106&ei=I25ITMvmHYXdnge1u6zMDQ&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
<FloodBot4> edbian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philinux> qwertypo: use manual partitioning
<falconic> I am on windows 7 right now
<pc8> necesito ayuda con el cortafuegos de lubuntu
<mmlj4> PontusOhman: have you edited any dotfiles recently? .bashrc for instance?
<BlT> !paste | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<falconic> let me check the number from here..
<edbian> oops, that link was bigger than I though
<abc_> siddhion: aguitel : I need to install it via terminal
<BlT> falconic:  ok
<edbian> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=ubuntu%20notifications&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=625
<goran> hi guys.. i am having some trouble getting two finger scrolling to work in ubuntu? anyone here with experience in that area? i need help.. :)
<aguitel> falconic, type in terminal :iwconfig
<falconic> did that..
<aguitel> falconic, appears ?
<PontusOhman> mmlj4: > The only thing I did is to install Citrix Recevier(?) today... It's a totally fresh install
<falconic> its eth0 as the output
<falconic> and no wlan0
<qwertypo> philinux I have done that before but I don't remember the tutorial I used. Any suggestions?
<siddhion> abc_, ?
<falconic> in eth0 it shows like Wireless.. but with no ESSID.
<aguitel> eth0 is the wireless
<BlT> falconic: I wonder, is the wireless being turned off while booting ubuntu
<falconic> I did iwspy on eth0 it gives no statitics to be collected
<falconic> BIT, seems like that.
<falconic> but when I fn-F3 it shd be enabled right ?
<falconic> the bluetooth turns off and on correctly
<BlT> falconic: but your saying that when you do ifconfig -a on ubuntu that eth0 says it's your wireless card?
<falconic> but seems like the Wifi is not.
<aguitel> falconic, this is the main page from your chipset:http://wiki.debian.org/wl
<falconic> BIT, yes.. but that has hardly any info and in the Notification area wifi signb.. if I right click.. I see "Wireless Disabled)
 * AzaToth_work wonders why when copying say 300MB to a USB memory, the progress meter is totally off
<falconic> aguitel, will read that thanks
<AzaToth_work> I assume it shows cached
<aguitel> falconic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<falconic> but any idea how to enable the wifi card if its disabled some hiw
<philinux> qwertypo: use manual partitioning http://www.basicconfig.com/ubuntu_desktop_manual_partition_guide
<BlT> falconic: can you pastebin the output of dmesg from your ubuntu system?
<qwertypo> philinux Thanks.
<aguitel> falconic, maybe is disable from bios or your keyboard
<philinux> qwertypo: google foo is strong today !
<BlT> falconic:  are you able to get online with your laptop with a hardwire?
<siddhion> abc_, what do you need to install via terminal?
<Kre10s> hey.. can someone explain to me where the fonts are used? System->preferences->appearance shows "Desktop font"... where is this font used?
<Kre10s> what is: "Document font"
<profxavier> having an issue using APT
<Chum_Chum> how do i update the softwere catalog
<profxavier> when I run update, I receive an error: "Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)"
<BlT> Chum_Chum: open terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: when you open synaptic the package manager, it does it for you
<philinux> Kre10s: Desktop fonts are used under icons on the desktop
<abc_> siddhion: kdelibs, done now
<profxavier> obviously I do not want to remove "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner" from sources.list, so what should I do in this case ?
<abc_> siddhion: thanks
<siddhion> abc_,  cool
<Kre10s> ahh. and gedit uses the document fon't for its document...
<Kre10s> philinux: is there any reson why my selected font is not being useD?
<Chum_Chum> java pakage wont install
<blackxored> hi guys, i've installed picasa 3 on 10.04, now i'm wondering, where's the face recognition feature???
<ikonia> what does it say
<philinux> Kre10s: what font and for where
<blackxored> can someone help me / point me to the right direction, seemed offtopic ???
<SpRiNkLeZ> Hi. this is the second time this has happened within 2 hours: my USB mouse suddenly is unresponsive again. Plugging it into a different USB port usually fixes it but sometimes i have to reboot. Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<profxavier> Chum_Chum: what error is returned? are you using apt to install? sources to install?
<BlT> blackxored: I know that works on my wifes win 7 pc, but for linux I'm not sure if that is working just yet.
<edbian> SpRiNkLeZ, First place to look is dmesg right after it stops working.
<Kre10s> philinux: DIN 1451 for the desktop
<Kre10s> its not a standard font.
<Chum_Chum> graphical versoin says softwere catalog needs updating
<Kre10s> (didn't ship with ubuntu)
<blackxored> BlT, any clues??? i don't see the settings anywhere
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: hit the reload button in the top right of synaptic
<siddhion> racethesunlive, any ideas on what we can do next?
<BlT> blackxored:  yea it's very likely that google didn't include that in the linux version.
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: top left sorry
<philinux> Kre10s: But it appears in the list in appearances Font
<abhijit> i have installed postgresql from repo and while doing sudo -u postgres psql postgres i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467583/
<pozic> Is there a way to reset the root password by e.g. booting in single-user mode?
<abhijit> help please
<pozic> (so, only with physical access)
<blackxored> BlT, I downloaded it for this! Otherwise i was happy with f-spot, shotwell, you named it, and flickr uploader
<pozic> (and without knowing the root password)
<BlT> blackxored: I'm installing it right now to take a look
<ikonia> abhijit: you don't do sudo -u postrgres
<Jordan_U> !root | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pozic> I know I can do it with a livecd.
<ikonia> abhijit: what are you actually trying to acheive ?
<pozic> Jordan_U: I have the root account enabled.
<blackxored> BlT, please do it for me, since i'm or too dumb or too linuxed ;)
<Kre10s> philinux: yes, and I have used it for the Application font successfully.
<abhijit> ikonia, i am trying to connect to postgres server and failed in termianl as wel as pgadmin
<ikonia> abhijit: from that error message it looks like the database is not actually started or the socket file is not there
<BlT> blackxored: lol no worries man ...
<UberN00b> halloo
<Jordan_U> !noroot | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<abhijit> ikonia, this time i installed it properly.
<pozic> Jordan_U: ok, so how do I add a user then?
<ikonia> abhijit: I didn't say you didn't install it, I said the database is not started
<abhijit> ikonia, how to start it?
<philinux> Kre10s: no idea then. Logic says it should work if it's being picked up for documents
<ikonia> abhijit: use the init script
<blackxored> BlT, it's also a wine emulation, menus look like win3.11 hehehe
<pozic> Jordan_U: that is one that only has physical access and no passwords.
<blackxored> BlT, didn't they have the decency to cross-compile or whatever?
<abhijit> ikonia, can you give me some link about it? I am not advanced user. i just need for college study
<pozic> Jordan_U: I could do it, but this particular person has little knowledge about computers.
<BlT> blackxored:  no...
<pozic> Jordan_U: and communicating all these steps is rather annoying.
<profxavier> when I run update, I receive an error: "Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)" :: obviously I do not want to remove "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner" from sources.list, so what should I do in this case ?
<Hilikus> is it safe to do security based on user's groups? i have two groups: backup and sftp. one gives it access to reading the backups, the otherone gives them limited, chrooted access through sftp. sshd makes this distinction based on the user's group. is this safe?
<ikonia> abhijit: give me a minute, I'll install it
<abhijit> ikonia, ok
<zentor> hi i just updated system and after that sound dissapered , like no hardware is showing up in gnome settings any clue how to fix ?
<edbian> Hilikus, The point of groups is to do things exactly like what you're describing :)
<BlT> blackxored: yea, I'm not seeing it
<Hilikus> ok cool
<profxavier> Chum_Chum: using Update Manager
<Hilikus> edbian: a user cannot leave a group by its own will?
<Chum_Chum> it works now
<UberN00b> has anyone experienced difficulties with the fonts after installing ms office 2007 on ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> Hilikus, I don't believe so.
<blackxored> BlT i'd stick for a while, but i think i'll be back to my previous setup ;)
<BlT> blackxored:  ok.
<edbian> Hilikus, groups are held in /etc/group.  To edit that file you need to be root.  I believe the scripts are the same way.  You need to be root.
<risposta-ufficio> ciao amici
<planegg> ho un problema con una multifunzione epson
<cba123> If I want to rsync all the contents of folder A to folder B, is the syntax "rsync /folder\ a/ /folder\ b/"?  I know I have to leave a / off, just not sure where.
<Pici> !it | planegg
<ubottu> planegg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> abhijit: sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<Hilikus> thanks edbian
<edbian> Hilikus, yep.
<abhijit> ikonia, command not found
<maco> cba123: if you leave both trailing slashes off, it should be fine
<zentor> just updated packages and after that sound dissapered , any suggestions how to fix ?
<ikonia> abhijit: sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<ikonia> abhijit: copy and past it
<maco> cba123: by the way, if you use "/folder a" thats easier to read than /folder\ a
<abhijit> ikonia, yes copy pasted. there is not postgresql-8.4 under /init.d and gives error command not found
<ikonia> abhijit: then you have not installed it correctly
<ikonia> abhijit: how did you install it
<cba123> maco, So "rsync /folder\ a /folder\ b" will sync all files in folder a to folder b?
<siddhion> racethesunlive, hey if you have discovered a solution just pm it to me. i will see it when i start xchat up next. i have to go now. thanks for the help :)
<maco> cba123: believe so
<daedaluz> my network traffic went suddenly so high, that I had to reboot computer. I checked and package managers were not running.
<abhijit> ikonia, i go to synaptic and selected all postgres related entries. including pgadmin and pgdesigner
<abhijit> ikonia, those with ubuntu logo
<ikonia> abhijit: did you install the database or just the client ?
<ikonia> abhijit: this is on 10.04 yes ?
<cba123> maco, When I ran it, it said "skipping directory folder\ a
<abhijit> ikonia, yes on lucid 64 bit
<daedaluz> are there any programs that show network usage stats of programs, something like top.
<ikonia> abhijit: you've  not installed the database
<cba123> maco, Well, "Skipping directory Folder A"
<abhijit> ikonia, then how to install it?
<maco> cba123: that means its not putting a "folder b/folder a" i think
<maco> cba123: unless it stopped there...?
<ikonia> abhijit: install the package postgresql-8.4
<automatical> hey guys, i've got an o2 mf100 3g dongle here, anyone managed to get it working with ubuntu?
<abhijit> ikonia, while doing sudo apt-get install postgresql and sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.4 it tell me that postgresql-8.4 is already the newest version.
<abhijit> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<arai> Anyone familiar with casper-rw files or other such things?  I'm trying to enable persistence on my USB flashdrive without reinstalling too much.
<ikonia> abhijit: you've not installed it correctly, look i n /etc/init.d and look do "ls | grep postgres"
<profxavier> when I run update, I receive an error: "Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)" :: obviously I do not want to remove "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner" from sources.list, so what should I do in this case ?
<abhijit> ikonia, no result for ls | grep postgres
<ikonia> abhijit: you've either not installed it correctly or deleted the init script
<Chum_Chum> everyone poutine is a toll
<Chum_Chum> troll
<abhijit> ikonia, is there any way to recover init scipt?
<maco> Chum_Chum: that user isnt here
<hylian> anyone know the command to get a java jar file to execute. i have it set to run directly from sun's jdk, which works, but i would like to make a icon for it in my menu bar, and dont know the command.
<ikonia> abhijit: re-install it
<abhijit> ikonia, ok
<Chum_Chum> maco your right shes elsewhere
<paym0n> booting macbook efi natively with grub2-efi-bzr on a hybrid (gpt/mbr) drive fails after kernel cann't mount the root partition (ext4, fails with rootfstype=ext4 also). any idea where to look further?
<ianmartin> hi, problem with dns lookups - sometimes completes very quickly sometimes takes 10seconds.  Even when repeatedly looking up the same address.  Any thoughts?
<zentor> did anyone else got dissapered sound after update on ubuntu 10.0.4 ?
<trism> hylian: java -jar file.jar
<hylian> trism thanx ill try that
<hylian> trism it opens with openjdk instead of sun's jdk, which gives the game weird sound errors. is there a way to differentiate, or can i just uninstall openjdk>
<rob_p> ianmartin: Maybe your nameserver is intermittantly unavailable or having problems.  Have you tried using an alternate nameserver?
<trism> hylian: if you have sun-java you should probably remove openjdk, but you could specify the absolute path to the correct java binary
<planegg> hello everybody
<planegg> i have a problem with my scanner epson sx510w
<hylian> trism i appreciate that, but since i did not install openjdk, im assuming a program i installed did. hmm. where would those bimaries be?
<planegg> anyone can help me?
<rob_p> planegg: state your question, perhaps someone will answer!
<ianmartin> rob_p: using google nameserver at 8.8.8.8, are lookups not cached? ie if i lookup the same address several times the second can be very slow: http://pastebin.com/EJDANeNF
<planegg> i have a multifunction epson sx510w works only printer scanner no
<trism> hylian: dpkg -L sun-java6-jdk; and look for the java binary
<planegg> i have installed driver from avasys but nothing
<rob_p> ianmartin: Im not sure if lookups are cached locally or not.  I would have thought they would be, at least for a short time, by your host.  Are you running a caching nameserver?
<trism> hylian: actually it is probably in sun-java6-bin
<zentor> did anyone else got dissapered sound after update on ubuntu 10.0.4 ? and if how can i fix it
<xanarchyx> can anyone help me find out a problem with 10.04 cant get past boot .. its a live cd
<rob_p> ianmartin: If not, you could set one up pretty easily with bind9 and then have bind forward lookups to your external DNS (such as google's, your ISP's, etc.)
<ianmartin> rob_p: don't think so, unless one is installed as default as part of 10.04
<rob_p> ianmartin: No, not by default.
<xanarchyx> basicly it boots ok but after hearing the startup sound eerythiong stops dis access .. Everythin
<Kk2> Hello, i installed here the new ubuntu 10.04, and instlaled the nvidia driver for my 9600gt and when im watching movies the imagem a little "jump", anyone know how to fix?
<rob_p> ianmartin: So when you do, "dig somedomain.com" and wait a few seconds and repeat, the second lookup is no faster than the first?
<xanarchyx> Helphelp ..?? please
<Kk2> Hello, i installed here the new ubuntu 10.04, and instlaled the nvidia driver for my 9600gt and when im watching movies the imagem a little "jump", anyone know how to fix?
<Kre10s> this is strange...
<Kre10s> My desktop icons have disapeared....
<hylian> trism thank you bye!
<rob_p> ianmartin: By the way, I've got to run now.  Sorry to leave you hangin but I have to pick up a friend.  Good luck.
<ianmartin> rob_p: thanks for your help
<Kre10s> rather by Desktop is now /root/Desktop instead of /home/<user>/Desktop ...
<Kre10s> this is most unnerving.
<red> argh, its infuriating that if i copy something in a browser to clipboard, it gets erased when the program is closed
<xanarchyx> cdoes anyone have any idea aout hardware and 10.04
<red> there should be some smarter way, 40 characters long string isnt memoryhogging :l
<xanarchyx> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP >>>>>
<ManDay> Is there a command/way to purge all currently removed packages?
<xanarchyx> #hardware
<Kre10s> red: indead... the clipboard should be a ~15 item ringbuffer.
<infid> is the reason restarting mysql gets logged to /var/log/messages because /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf has 'cron,daemon.none -/var/log/messages'. i'm assuming the 'daemon' part is picks up mysqld?
<Kk2> Hello, i installed here the new ubuntu 10.04, and instlaled the nvidia driver for my 9600gt and when im watching movies the image a little "jump", anyone know how to fix?
<abhijit> ikonia, i removed postgres first with purge and then reinstall it and problem solved!!! thanks for your time. :)
<Sasquatch7> Anyone know if it is possible to biew nvidia GPU card temps via sensors?
<Sasquatch7> view*
<zentor> did anyone else got dissapered sound after update on ubuntu 10.0.4 ? and if how can i fix it
<ikonia> abhijit: no problem
<Trinexx> I'd also like to know the answer to ManDay's question.
<Sasquatch7> ManDay: autoclean or autoremove possibly?
<philinux> ManDay: Autoremove. Check man apt-get
<xanarchyx> ubuntu 10.04 live cd wont boot
<abhijit> !details | xanarchyx
<ubottu> xanarchyx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<qetuR> Hi! I have installed the latest alsa, through this script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810, and the sound works, my internalmicrophone dont work properly, alot of high noice when im recording.
<zentor> did anyone else got dissapered sound after update on 10.0.4 , i see all devices when i run sudo aplay -l but they not showing up in soundsettings , any clue ?
<philinux> !spec | xanarchyx
<ubottu> xanarchyx: A spec is the details (specifications) of the components that make up software or a device. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs for specifications in Ubuntu.
<redvil> how do i run gdesklets?
<xanarchyx> i am running a medin akoya e5211 live cd boots fine and when you get the little noise on succesfull login the hole system just stops mouse still works tho
<cached> gdesklets
<dave__> how do i enable remote desktop on my ubuntu desktop so that i can remote on from a windows pc on my network?
<redvil> cached: yes
<philinux> zentor: fully updated here no sound issues at all
<xanarchyx> it has nvidia gforce 8200m
<cached> dave__: vncserver & tightvnc on windows
<xanarchyx> dual core t600 intel cpu and 4gb of ram ..
<xanarchyx> 320 gb hd
<xanarchyx> any other info i can give to help ??
<redvil> need help on using gdesklet pls
<xanarchyx> i did get an error at one point .. pid 241 comm plymouthd tainted g d
<zentor> philinux:yeah
<maco> xanarchyx: remove splash from the boot line, maybe?
<xanarchyx> bug 0x72 0x80
<zentor> philinux:strange i got problems
<philinux> xanarchyx: when it hangs press alt+SysRq+k. This will take you to the login screen. Choose failsafe mode. User name ubuntu password leave blank.
<zentor> philinux: any clue ?
<philinux> zentor: Only thing I can suggest is check alsamixer fro a terminal and make sure nothing muted.
<zentor> philinux: prob is it doesnt show up any hardware in sound settings
<PrestonConnors> Hello, can someone please explain how ufw adds rules when you define an application in /etc/ufw/applications.d?
<zentor> philinux: i can see them tho if i do  sudo aplay -l
<PrestonConnors> I have an application that opens up random ports at random times, does ufw open those ports at those times based on the applications requirements? Or does it just add the rules listed in the applications.d file when ufw starts?
<philinux> zentor:  I assume you've rebooted
<zentor> philinux: yeah
<philinux> zentor: aply -l works without sudo
<philinux> zentor:  what about alsamixer
<zentor> philinux: if i use without sudo i get no soundcards found
<philinux> zentor: odd I can see mine without sudo
<zentor> philinux: maybe something with rights
<philinux> zentor: had you tweaked anything recently
<zentor> philinux: nah i just updated and it dissapered
<jedilink> Hello there, greetings from Colombia. I'm new here and have a technical question regarding Ubuntu C/C++ program compilation ...
<jedilink> I don't know if this is the correct chat channel
<abhijit> !hi | jedilink
<ubottu> jedilink: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> Hi
<root__> hi
<jedilink> my problem is with an ubuntu 10.04 package called "libc6-prof"
<jedilink> hello there all
<abhijit> !details | jedilink
<ubottu> jedilink: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<philinux> zentor: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-ubuntu-10-04-hp-mini-110-a-798751/
<jedilink> Ok, my details ... UBUNTU 10.04 / squeeze
<Sasquatch7> whats the question jedilink?
<jedilink> my problem is that I can not link C programs for use with the profiler gprof
<falconic> aguitel, BIT, I tried some stuff from the links u sent.. but nothing helps
<bewest1> erm where can I get help with dhclient and how it interacts with /sbin/dhclient-script?
<jedilink> I am tryng gcc ... -lc_p
<falconic> the wifi light is off all the time
<jedilink> /usr/lib/libc_p.a is provided by the "libc6-prof" package
<philinux> zentor: before you try that try booting with an older kernel
<jedilink> ok, booting several kernel versions will be my next tests
<jedilink> but ... it does not seem some kernel related problem
<bewest1> when I uncomment in #script "/sbin/dhclient-script"; in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf I fail to hold a new ip address
<bewest1> in the log I can see one assigned
<bewest1> a long timeout
<bewest1> and then NetworkManager decides to disassemble the whole thing
<jedilink> it seems as a linker problem to me
<zentor> philinux: gonna try now brb
<jedilink> /usr/bin/ld: dynamic STT_GNU_IFUNC symbol `strcmp' with pointer equality in
<jedilink> `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.3/../../../../lib/libc_p.a(strcmp.op)'
<jedilink> can not be used when making an executable; recompile with -fPIE and relink with -pie
<philinux> zentor: also try deleting the .pulse folder in
<jedilink> just compiling a simple .c file
<bewest1> during the timeout the network is usable from the commandline, eg wget, curl, et al, but firefox and other desktop tools are convinced they are offline
<jedilink> as stated on the "libc6-prof" package Readme
<zentor> philinux: in ?
<ManDay> Is there a command/way to purge all currently removed packages?
<aguitel> falconic, type lspci and give my the exact chipset
<ManDay> sorry solved
<falconic> 14E4:4357
<ManDay> missed highlight - thanks irris
<ManDay> irsssi even
<falconic> aguitel, 14E4:4357
<ManDay> screw it
<sebsebseb> root__: uhmm not meant to use root on IRC, security risk
<philinux> zentor: in home folder ~/.pulse
<philinux> zentor then logout then in
<jedilink> so ... what is a right forum to post those C development related questions?
<aguitel> falconic, type lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<bewest1> I've also ensured that only the debug script has an executable flag set
<root__> sebsebseb i used su to switch to a non-privilaged account before i ran bx so it would be more secure.
<ManDay> Is there a command/way to purge all currently removed packages?
<falconic> I am on Windows 7 again :(
<sebsebseb> root__: bx whats that?
<ManDay> Autoremove will remove unneeded packages, that has nothing to do with purging
<root__> sebsebseb bitchX
<falconic> aguitel, let me reboot and check.
<sixofour> g
<philinux> jedilink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jedilink> thx philinux
<trism> ManDay: well, aptitude search ~c, lists packages that were removed, but not purged, so perhaps aptitude purge ~c; ?
<sixofour> i have a problem, my enter key does not work anymore on my laptop, and i was wondering if there was a way to get an enter key in linux on screen so i can press it with the mouse?
<Sasquatch7> what is the logout command?
<HRT> speaking of autoremove, what is its purpose???
<sebsebseb> root__: and if your on Ubuntu your not even meant to be using root, since sudo
<root__> exit
<sixofour> not a whole keyboard, just the enter key
<zentor> philinux: gonna try now brb
<Jordan_U> root__: /quit
<io> HRT: It removes packages that were once installed because of another package, but are no longer required.
<ManDay> trism: if that works, yes
<philinux> ManDay: what do you mean with this " purge all currently removed package"
<root__> sebsebseb look   i know you mean well.   but don't tell me how to run my os   thanks.
<ManDay> philinux: what it says, dont know how to put that any clearer
<io> philinux: Delete configuration files for already removed packages.
<sebsebseb> root__: heh I guess :)
<root__> Jordan_U yes i was answering a question.
<philinux> ManDay: if you used apt-get purge package they're gone.
<falconic> aguitel, I am trying to get the logs from ext4 drive on windows
<falconic> and examine for any issues in the logs
<philinux> ManDay: only config files left will be in home
<aguitel> falconic, this is a laptop?
<ManDay> trism: worked :D !
<falconic> aguitel, yes
<io> philinux: You cannot use purge on an already removed package, that is what ManDay is trying to figure out.
<aguitel> falconic, model complete
<falconic> Acer 5745G
<sixofour> is there any way to remap a key on my laptopkeyboard to be enter?
<seemawn> hi
<io> !hi | seemawn
<ubottu> seemawn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bewest1> sixofour: you don't happen to have a keyboard laying around somewhere?
<trism> ManDay: excellent!
<sixofour> its a laptop
<seemawn> io: thx
<Sasquatch7> sixofour: try system > preferences > keyboard > layouts > options
<aguitel> falconic,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9545842
<seemawn> I have an issue with my power-supply-management with my notebook. I use a HP Pavillon dv6 with an i5 and an nvida graphics card.
<philinux> ManDay: righto so you've used apt-get remove now you want to purge
<seemawn> I need to know how to get ps-related information.
<alain_> hello
<io> philinux: Think ManDay has got a solution.
<io> seemawn: PS related?
<sixofour> what am i looking for Sasquatch7?
<seemawn> sry. Power supply
<alain_> cherche aide pour purger repertoire home
<falconic> aguitel, read that.. that is why trying to get the logs
<io> !fr | alain_
<ubottu> alain_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<seemawn> My computer cant go into any sleep mode and my computer does not recognize, when the current is disconnected (running on battery)
<aguitel> falconic,http://www.oz9aec.net/index.php/linux/351-ubuntu-linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5745g-laptop
<Counterspell> I am having trouble getting VMWare 7 to recognize my kernel headers
<Counterspell> anyone know about this?
<seemawn> alain: you need a tool to purge your home directory?
<philinux> ManDay: http://linuxcentral.wordpress.com/tag/aptitude/
<falconic> aguitel, "wl 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17"
<falconic> this is what I see in the logs
<matias> hi
<aguitel> falconic, 10.04 version?
<matias> jes
<Guest93944> ok
<falconic> aguitel, yes
<Guest93944> yes
<Guest93944> sry
<aguitel> falconic, with live cd ,something happens?
<Guest93944> no
<falconic> nop
<Guest93944> download
<falconic> aguitel, the same situation
<falconic> the main problem is that the wifi LED is off
<falconic> that shd have been on for proper functioning isnt it ?
<aguitel> falconic, in this page:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx    ,there is a way to enable thw wifi with drivers that are inside live cd
<Travis-42> is there any way, if I own both a mac and a pc, to connect to the mac from the pc (via something like ssh) to run individual mac applications on ubuntu?
<aguitel> falconic, find "b43/STA - No Internet access "
<falconic> shd I use Ndiswrapper ?
<aguitel> falconic, not necessary
<aguitel> falconic, no
<falconic> aguitel, u are referring to the modprobe commands ?
<falconic> I have already run them..nothing happens
<Randolph> hi all
<falconic> when I run "modprobe wl"
<aguitel> falconic, i have same chipset ,different brand of laptop and it work fine
<falconic> can it be because of the NETDEV user ?
<falconic> group i mean
<aguitel> falconic, with modprobe you load the divers
<falconic> aguitel, I have done that.
<falconic> but still the light is off
<falconic> and I just get a message saying the network is disconnected
<aguitel> falconic, the light i think is not about the operatio system
<k0sh> i want ubuntu to work form one external usb harddrive on many strange desktops, one being intel graphics, one nvidia, one ati, will ubuntu auto configure itself on boot to figure out which drivers to use?
<maco> k0sh: should, yes,
<erUSUL> k0sh: yes; but for some of the hard the driver can be suboptimal
<aeon-ltd> k0sh: if you've got them installed
<falconic> aguitel, Are u using WICD ?
<k0sh> aeon-ltd, erUSUL , maco : THx <3 if it is really true :)
<maco> k0sh: though nvidia proprietary driveres need xorg.conf i think, so itd only be able to autoconfigure as far as the open drivers go
<aguitel> falconic, no ,but you can try with it
<maco> k0sh: i have done that before though...years ago. i used to boot random computers around my school and the library from an ubuntu hard drive
<falconic> okie
<aguitel> falconic, when you install wicd it uninstall network gnome manager
<k0sh> maco: does it work just like that without any pushing it forward?
<dv__> oi
<aguitel> falconic, but this is reversible
<k0sh> maco: since im kinda doing the same
<maco> k0sh: yeah it worked fine for me
<falconic> aguitel, I will need to download the debs on win 7
<falconic> as no internet on the linux system
<aguitel> falconic, do you have ethernet cable to connect to router ?
<k0sh> maco: <3 im actually running stuff from one nfs-root, i only mentioned one hdd indtead since most ppl dont comprehend idea of pxe booting :)
<peepz> http://pastebin.com/t4xbWj67
<peepz> is that enough for a web server?
<peepz> my server is soo slow
<peepz>  
<FloodBot4> peepz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> Network manager thinks i'm offline
<erry> (obviously i'm not)
<falconic> aguitel, I will need to build the ethernet module also :(
<falconic> that is not Out of the box supported
<falconic> for which I need build essential tooks
<aguitel> falconic, why ?
<falconic> http://www.oz9aec.net/index.php/linux/351-ubuntu-linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5745g-laptop
<falconic> check here
<erry> nevermind
<aguitel> falconic, normally ubuntu not need this for ethernet connection
<Kulverstukas> hey
<Kulverstukas> is anyone here? I have a problem
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Kulverstukas
<ubottu> Kulverstukas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kulverstukas> lol
<CrazyT210> hey.
<Lalon> why after sometimes my whole window get black
<CrazyT210> hello can someone help me out with a big iso file please
<Lalon> and i need to restart my pc
<Kulverstukas> ok, so, i have purged Nautilus yesterday, I thought it was some useless email client, so I deleted it with all the libs and stuff, now I can't boot my Ubuntu. Only terminal.
<erUSUL> Kulverstukas: from terminal you can reinstall it
<Kulverstukas> How do I restore it aall
<JaRa> Kan iemand mij helpen met een ubuntu probleem?
<CrazyT210> <Kulverstukas> recovery mode?
<erUSUL> Kulverstukas: « sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop »
<erUSUL> Kulverstukas: if you have internet connection
<JaRa> Hi every1
<JaRa> Can someone help me with an ubuntu NBR 10.04 problem
<Kulverstukas> it saysL failed to resolve ubuntu.archive,com
<CrazyT210> erUSUL know stuff about iso files/torrents?
<JaRa> After installing ubuntuy 10.04 and updating the net book refuses to start
<erUSUL> Kulverstukas: how do you connect to internet ?
<JaRa> the grub menu is shown and only the windows 7 option works
<CrazyT210> wireless or wired?
<Kulverstukas> erUSUL, wireless
<erUSUL> CrazyT210: ask; if i or anyone know we will answer
<CrazyT210> ok
<root__> Kulverstukas you might boot the live cd, mount the target fs, chroot into the target fs, and run the apt-get command.
<Lalon> JaRa,  where is veer?
<milen8204> how i can set up my speling chek for Firefox and another programs
<milen8204> ?\
<drew212> i'm having some printing problems, it seems my printer isn't detected, but i can scan pictures =X
<erUSUL> Kulverstukas: can you connect via wired just to repair the system? would be far easier
<root__> Kulverstukas that might be the easiest way around the issue
<alynn> how do i can transform .rar in .jar?
<aeon-ltd> alynn: archive to java app?
<JaRa> what is the meaning of veer?
<Kulverstukas> erUSUL, I don't have a spare cable right now
<alynn> yep
<CrazyT210> Well i've downloaded a torrent, sense its a big file 7.9GB, it gives me all folders/zips what ever you call them, now i need to get that into one ISO file like it should? highlight all folders and compress or what?
<erUSUL> then follow root__ advice
<erUSUL> Kulverstukas: ^
<Kulverstukas> ok then
<{g}> Hey People! I just rented a virtual machine with root access. I would like to run Firefox on it and use it remotely via VNC or some other remote desktop. At the moment I just have a ssh session open. Any pros here who know what to do next?
<alynn> .jar for may cell (moto ve66)
<alynn> my*
<erUSUL> CrazyT210: what have you downloaded ? the iso has to be bootable?
<CrazyT210> Its for xbox GTA IV.
<CrazyT210> a game
<maco> alynn: unrar it so its a directory, then use "jar" to make a jar of it
<JaRa> Anyone wants to help me
<JaRa> ???
<CrazyT210> alynn: "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<maco> {g}: you dont really *need* vnc to use firefox. ssh can do it...
<Lalon> JaRa,  i hav seen a movie named veer jara thats why :P
<^peanut^> {g}: you can use firefox via ssh X11 forwarding, but it will be really slow. As for vnc, you can use or install vnc4server from apt-get
<erUSUL> CrazyT210: not familiar with that stuff; you shoud find a guide or something that explain how to generate a valid iso from the dir estructure
<{g}> maco: firefox via ssh?
<JaRa> Lalon ok
<maco> {g}: and you shouldnt really run firefox as root in case something bad gets in
<dominicrice> hello
<maco> {g}: yep
<maco> {g}: ssh -X user@server
<Oer> xbox game and ubuntu, i'm confused
<Lalon> why my screen become black while the ubuntu is in process .. is there any problem with my agp card
<Lalon> or what
<{g}> maco: what will happen then?
<CrazyT210> Well on windows, i click extract it will extract all of them files automaitly and put it into one iso file
<CrazyT210> Yeah rips :D
<drew212> how come i cannot find system > administration > services?
<maco> {g}: then you can run the "firefox" command and firefox will open in front of you. it takes less network traffic (so its faster) than having to draw an entire desktop across the network
<maco> drew212: because its gone
<wakejagr> is there a way to list packages based on dependencies?  i want to list all packages that don't need x windows
<alynn> ok tnks
<erUSUL> CrazyT210: what type of file it is? a rar?
<maco> drew212: it was for the old SysV Init way of doing things. it doesnt work with the current boot process
<CrazyT210> let me check
<{g}> maco: i dont think there is x running on the server right now. how do i check?
<maco> {g}: there doesnt need to be
<drew212> maco well the printing troubleshooter tells me to go to it to start 'cups'
<^peanut^> {g}: you don't need X to run firefox over a tunnelled ssh connect with X forwarding.
<maco> {g}: VNC would require that X run on the server. ssh just requires that it run locally
<CrazyT210> urUSUL: RAR file.
<drew212> maco so that troubleshooter is outdated...
<erUSUL> !rar | CrazyT210
<{g}> let me try it...
<ubottu> CrazyT210: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sasquatch7> is it possible to use 'sensors' to view my nvidia gpu?
<drew212> maco how do i enable services manually then?
<maco> drew212: hmm thats a bug for you to point it somewhere nonexistent. anyway, you want the "sudo service cups start" command
<Oer> !lmsensors
<erUSUL> Sasquatch7: nvidia-settings can be used to check nvidia temp
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<sam898889> Is there a better client for MSN apart from aMSN and EMESENE?  that supports video chat?
<{g}> ^peanut^, maco: does that give the server some kind of control over my client?
<Sasquatch7> erUSUL: thanks
<^peanut^> Sasquatch7: the nvidia drivers when installed with the "Hardware Drivers" app, installs the nvidia gui app that will let you see the gpu stats
<drew212> maco shouldn't that start automatically at startup?
<abhijit> sam898889, you can try empathy or pidgin?
<^peanut^> {g}: no
<maco> {g}: no, it just tells it to forward what it *would* draw through your ssh tunnel instead of trying to draw it to the server's (maybe nonexistent) screen
<sam898889> empathy or pidgin dont support webcam tho do they ?
<maco> drew212: yes it should
<^peanut^> {g}: it just gives you access to firefox.
<maco> drew212: you can check with "service cups status"
<wakejagr> is there a way to use apt-cache to list all packages that don't require X?
<abhijit> sam898889, they do support very well. audio and video both
<sam898889> abhijit,   do i need to install any plugins?
<abhijit> sam898889, no. its inbuilt.
<sam898889> ok   abhijit   thanks
<sam898889> ill try empathy
<abhijit> sam898889, yes try it.
<abhijit> bye friends!
<chronoss> hi there
<failover> Hi, if i try to remove evolution-data-server-common package with sudo apt-get remove --purge, it try to remove too gnome-panel and other's important packages, this is right ?
<failover> There is a way to remove the evolution-data-server-common package without remove this packages ?
<maco> failover: why remove that package?
<AdvoWork> just upgraded to maverick, and ive tried to installed a Broadcom STA proprietry wireless driver, and its gave an error:  SystemError: installArchives() failed. Any ideas please?
<maco> failover: its got no code, just a few files that tell how the server would work if it were installed
<maco> failover: the panel needs it to be able to work the clock applet, for example
<failover> maco, nothing against this package, just want to now if exist a workaround, cause i already faced this situations with others packages...
<CrazyT210> wow i done it
<CrazyT210> :)
<maco> failover: there's dpkg --force-depends, but of course it could make things break
<{g}> ssh -x; firefox : "Error: no display specified". Any ideas?
<^peanut^> {g}: the command is: ssh -X username@remotehost firefox
<failover> ok, will check this carefully
<failover> thanks maco
<{g}> ^peanut^: oh! ok
<{g}> ^peanut^: but firefox must be installed on the server, right?
<^peanut^> {g}: yes
<shiv> I am not able to increase the number of virtual desktops with compiz enabled. Id defaults to 2
<{g}> ok
<^peanut^> {g}:  is the remote box ubuntu?
<{g}> peepz: yes
<philinux> shiv: Have you got compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<shiv> philinux, i did and I tried from it as well but it does not change from there either
<philinux> shiv: general option>desktop size?
<shiv> philinux, you
<shiv> philinux, yup*
<{g}> ^peanut^: "ssh -X host firefox" gives me "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority". And then nothing happens.
<shiv> it still remains 1
<Lalon> hey can i use skype in ubuntu 10.04
<Lalon> tell me
<[Dmitry]> Hello. Is there a program which can limit the memory consumption by the application?
<k0sh> Lalon: i think yes, since skype exist on many linux'es
<milen8204> Any one could help whit spell cheking
<^peanut^> {g}: then it's likely firefox isn't installed. ssh to the machine, logon, then do: sudo apt-get install firefox
<peepz> (g) : yes? :)
<Lalon> k0sh,  okk what will be thecommand for sud.. like this sudo apt-get install skype
<{g}> it works! it works!
<Lalon> ?
<^peanut^> Lalon: yes
<k0sh> Lalon: i think so, i use synaptic :P
<Lalon> okey peanut
<k0sh> so all gui :)
<Lalon> what is synaptic
<Lalon> k0sh,
<philinux> shiv: try changing the workspace switcher default to columns 4. Right click prefs
<maco> Lalon: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Lalon> ohh
<Lalon> got it
<zus> is there a rolling release for ubuntu?, will there ever be? or would i have to switch to another distro for  rolling releases?
<shiv> philinux, I get the same results I tried that before.
<k0sh> zus: i used rolling release, it sucked (archlinux) lts is better solution
<philinux> shiv: I would be temted to delete/rename the compiz configs in home.
<shiv> philinux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846693 I will try this and reboot
<AdvoWork> just upgraded to maverick, and ive tried to installed a Broadcom STA proprietry wireless driver, and its gave an error:  SystemError: installArchives() failed. Any ideas please?
<zus> kosh thanks
<shiv> philinux, be right back
<Lalon> aly@Cloudbow:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<Lalon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Lalon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Lalon> k0sh,  ^peanut^  what should i do now
<zus> if one wanted to create their own distro where would one begin to look up for hot-tow/manuals on it?
<k0sh> zus: rolling releases are a bit hard to maintain and keep integrity, all is floating in varioius ways, esp when main developers chose to do some rearangments in core systems
<milen8204> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=5143a9f72c2a6299.png
<milen8204> any one can help
<maco> Lalon: you can use apt-get OR aptitude OR synaptic OR update manager OR software center at a time... but never two at once
<zus> k0sh,  i didnt think of it in that sense, though.
<Lalon> maco,  im running only one but why it saying so.. before sometime i was intalling a file by terminal and i closed the terminal.. so now only one terminal is open
<k0sh> zus: neither me, but i got burned by it
<Kulverstukas> ok, I chrooted into the partition, but I can't install ubuntu-desktop, or anything...
<Kulverstukas> it says it can't resolve Ubuntu.archive.com...
<k0sh> zus: all is in state of flux and you have to watch out for everything
<k0sh> zus: in rolling releases
<maco> Lalon: was it in the middle of installing something when you closed it?
<qwerty3> hi. just upgraded to 10.04 LTS, and after i log in, my screen gets black and starts making that ticking similar to when i change resolution, any ideas?
<qwerty3> couldn't find anything in the forums
<racethesunlive> Kulverstukas: shouldent that be archive.ubuntu.com?
<shiv_> philinux, with desktop cube its not working with desktop wall its working
<shiv_> philinux, I had to disable the cube
<zus> k0sh, just seemed nice to never have to reinstall major distro  ya know? where would i begin to look for how0to's and manuals were i to make my own distro?
<maco> zus: this really isnt on topic here
<mahioo> qwerty3: do you have Nvidia card
<Kulverstukas> yah, my bad
<racethesunlive> zus: slax used to let you repackage its distro in new forms, id check that out
<Kulverstukas> that still doesn't change the point
<PeterDrop> hi, how can i know the computer features for install the match ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> zus: you can upgrade ubuntu; you do not have to reinstall
<Kulverstukas> and I am connected to the internet
<Lalon> maco yeah
<k0sh> zus: there is linux form scratch project, but i guess its better to figure out what to do with own life outside the technology and use existing solutions rather to reinvent them
<qwerty3> mahioo: maybe, i'll go and find out, has there been similar problems?
<zus> k0sh, i know i have a long long way to go before i get there, but its interesting to know what can be done with gnu and  opensource
<maco> Lalon: then maybe the command is still running in the background
<k0sh> zus: its fun to learn, but to use better have something already configured
<maco> Lalon: you really should never close the terminal while an insatll/update is going or shut down in the middle of one
<mahioo> qwerty3: check here perhaps help you http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<zus> thanks  everyone for the inputs
<Lalon> maco how can i kill the previous command
<maco> Lalon: better to let installs finish than to interrupt them
<Helloers> Hello, i have ubuntu 10.04 and geforce 6200 and i cant start system (i have black screen or splash with two red dots)
<qwerty3> mahioo: ok. thank you.
<Kulverstukas> what could be the problem that apt-get cannot resolve archive.ubuntu.com?
<maco> Lalon: you end up with a very unhappy system if you interrupt
<Lalon> maco but the file was too big
<zus> k0sh,  i like ubuntu i think i am going to keep the  LTS on this pc for a while but was wondering what to do with my other one... maybe use to learn on where nothing that would go wrong ruins anything,
<Lalon> maco so i cancelled it
<Dreamer3> how can i see which packages db_load is a part of?
<wx9j> will running chmod on a dir change all the files inside as well  ?
<mahioo> qwerty3: you are welcome :)
<maco> Dreamer3: do you know the path to it?
<maco> Dreamer3: dpkg -S /path/to/db_load
<Dreamer3> maco: no but i could guess :)
<Randolph> <wx9j>no
<k0sh> zus: you can learn with virtual machines :) i recomend virtualbox - binary
<Randolph> <wx9j>chmod -R
<maco> wx9j: youd need chmod -R
<Dreamer3> maconope that didn't find anything
<maco> Dreamer3: did you put in the actual path or what i typed?
<k0sh> zus: but having something runnig for reals is fun as well :P
<Mr_Sonoma> Dreamer3, locate db_load
<Dreamer3> it's not installed
<maco> Lalon: ps -ef | egrep -i "apt|update|dpkg|software"
<CrayonOfDoom> is there somewhere I can find info on error codes for preseeding?  I'm getting an error code 100 when preseeding a late_command apt-get... it works and installs correctly, but gives an error
<zus> k0sh,  i couldnt get lucid installed on a virtual box at all  would stop at 96% i wasnt the only one though.
<maco> Lalon: pastebin the output of that
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Dreamer3> not db3
<Dreamer3> no db3
<maco> Dreamer3: OH you want to find a package thats not installed?
<Lalon> ok
<k0sh> zus: i did install on virtualbox-binary :)
<maco> Dreamer3: in that case, install "apt-file", run "apt-file update" and then "apt-file search db_load"
<maco> Dreamer3: or use http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for it
<zus> k0sh,  thanks
<rocket16> Can we run Ultra HAL Assistant in Ubuntu using wine or anything else?
<zus> got to run for a few, thank you all again )
<Dreamer3> macothanks
<Dreamer3> i think thest vsftpd instruction might be shitty
<{g}> how do i install a .deb file on the terminal?
<wx9j> Ranakah, thanks
<Muelli> {g}: dpkg -i /path/to/debfile
<{g}> Muelli: ok, will try that
<outoftime> sorry if this is a dumb question, but if I'm switching to a new machine and want to figure out what files in /etc I've modified on my current one... is there a plausible way to do that?
<shpetim> a
<erUSUL> outoftime: diff the two whole dirs ?
<racethesunlive> outoftime: you could pipe ls to diff i suppose
<outoftime> erUSUL: ha, OK, that's definitely one way : ) I was thinking something timestamp-based
<outoftime> but yeah, that might just be as good a way as any
<outoftime> ok, cool, thanks : )
<erUSUL> outoftime: timestamps of two different machines will be different
<outoftime> erUSUL: oh, sure, I was thinking just on my current machine -- like, with an mtime more recent than when i did my system install
<Dreamer3> how can i list all the files in a package from the console?
<erUSUL> Dreamer3: dpkg -L package
<Dreamer3> the package isn't installed
<erUSUL> Dreamer3: install apt-file then ... or consult packages.ubuntu.com
<Randolph> <Dreamer3 try apt-file
<bastid_raZor>  Dreamer3 apt-cache show packagename will show dependencies but not actual files it will install
<Aeronius> hello, how do you start firefox when it says it's already running and you have to stop it first?
<Randolph> <Aeronius>wait
<Randolph> <Aeronius>or kill it
<DasEi> Aeronius: killall firefox, to end child-processes, too
<LorgonJortle> Hello everyone.
<seb_1024> @Aeromius: you cann do firefox -no-remote %u to start a new instance independent of the current running
<LorgonJortle> MY wirless has been randomly cutting out in Lucid, and I have the contents of syslog from the last time it cut out but I'm not sure what any of it means.
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: paste it on pastebin ?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LorgonJortle> http://pastebin.com/ruu06jtk
<LorgonJortle> I was doing so, sorry.
<EvilPhoenix> got a friend trying to install TS3 to their Ubuntu 10.04 system, it extracts everything in the .run file...
<EvilPhoenix> but it wont run, returnign this: ./ts3client_linux_x86: error while loading shared libraries: libfmodex.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EvilPhoenix> any idea how to rectify that?
<LorgonJortle> You're missing libfmodex.so.
<EvilPhoenix> LorgonJortle:  yes i know.  i'm trying to figure out why
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: it will be more helpfull the bits from /var/log/messages
<EvilPhoenix> LorgonJortle:  hence me showing up here
<seb_1024> Hi all, when I want to access my Ubuntu One address book in evolution I'm asked to "Enter password for keyring 'Login' to unlock" but have no idea
<Aeronius> DasEi: thanks!
<DasEi> Aeronius: welcome
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: only suspicious thing is phy0 -> rt2500usb_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 3 (-16).
<LorgonJortle> Yeah, I saw that.
<LorgonJortle> No clue what caused it..
<LorgonJortle> messages is showing up empty
<LorgonJortle> messages.1 gotit
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: ok found the workaraund in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/456977 comment 2
<G0di-> i need help. i only speak spanish..
<racethesunlive> pandora keeps chromium at 50% cpu usage, is that normal?
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: add "iwconfig wlan0 power off" before the "exit 0" line in /etc/rc.local do sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: reboot
<LorgonJortle> Ok. I'll give it a shot. Thanks, man.
<coordinador> hi, i have a problem, vino doesnt detect servers automatically, but if i put the ip i can connect
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: you can run that in command line just now « sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off » and see if it helps
<coordinador> i need that vino detects automatically the vnc servers available in the network
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: if you do not want to reboot now.
<LorgonJortle> Already closed everything.
<LorgonJortle> I'll be back. :-)
<Dark_Star1> coordinador: Vino being the default RD software for ubuntu?
<coordinador> Dark_Star1, yes
<zkrakklez> guys can someone help me?
<coordinador> Dark_Star1, and before it worked
<zkrakklez> I'm trying to install skype
<zkrakklez> it says Status: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2
<zkrakklez> even though I have that installed
<zkrakklez> (I'm a bit of a noob)
<zkrakklez> what should I do?
<coordinador> Dark_Star1, but for some reason now the vnc servers are not detected, maybe are not in the same domain or some?
<LorgonJortle> I won't know right off, since it only happens every now and then, but we'll see.
<LorgonJortle> It was going into powersaving mode?
<Dark_Star1> coordinador: I've not been much of a RD user myself on ubuntu didn't even know you could get the client to auto-detect RD servers.. but I'll look into it's config options now and see if there's something along those lines
<daedaluz> my sound is skipping in GNOME but not in KDE. any ideas why it might be?
<coordinador> Dark_Star1, ok, thank you, i saw the older entries in "host" field and it says "user1@servername", "user2@servername", etc..
<coordinador> but now this doesnt work
<abc_> How can I add ubuntu repository ?
<abc_> I want to use ubuntu repository, what should I add to sources.list ?
<DasEi> abc_: /etc/apt/sources.list, which one ?
<DasEi> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mzaman> which is the best torrent client for ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> !best | mzaman
<ubottu> mzaman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> mzaman: Ktorrent :)  the KDE one
<neskapow_> i like rtorrent but thats just me :p
<LorgonJortle> erUSUL: Didn't fix it. :-(
<sebsebseb> mzaman: and Transmission the Ubuntu defualt, is ok as well
<BigC> personally for me, i like transmission, and vuze
<neskapow_> transmission is fine tho
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: :/
<sebsebseb> mzaman: BigC and yeah vuze is ok
<neskapow_> any1 have MPD displaying album art in conky? I  cant see to get mine to work
<LorgonJortle> Whenever I reboot my audio goes back to dummy.
<BigC> vuze is kinda bloated at start up, but it works fast.
<LorgonJortle> Vuze is waay bloated.
<coordinador> help pls! vino is not publishing the vnc servers available to avahi, so i cannot see the servers automatically in vino
<coordinador> its kind of urgent since i work in a classroom... sorry..
<_jesse_> hi all, my netbook completely powers off randomly (as if the cpu was overheating or something but the temp is well within reason).  It always seems to happen when I'm in the middle of typing, is there any place I can start investigating?
<_jesse_> I can't find anything in the logs either
<mzaman> thanks every body
<DasEi> _jesse_: /var/log/syslog and messages
<seb1024> hi all
<zkrakklez> K NO ONE IS HELPING ME
<zkrakklez> :(
<_jesse_> DasEi: checked both places, nothing unusual
<seb1024> I need help accessing my Ubuntu One address book in evolution
<sesev> how can I search for free wlan networks with (l)ubuntu?
 * zkrakklez is away. probably eating again. what a fat kid eh?
<theoctagon> sesev: give the tool "kismet" a trx
<theoctagon> y
<sesev> ok, thanks
<{g}> Hey People! I want to try to run vncserver on a server and vncclient on the client. I guess the server has no X by now. Any ideas what to do? "apt-get install gnome" or something?
<uLinux> now I can't open pages with firefox (ubuntu) and can open pages on xp.. what bug is this?
<aeon-ltd> {g}: yes you will need someform of desktop or you may aswell use ssh
<AnxiousNut> Help! apt-get upgrade gave this to a friends PC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467640/
<sysierius> hi all i need help
<blackxored> hi
<blackxored> a good sip client?
<mwic> Anyone know a quick way to determine how many ubuntu 10.4 webservers there are in the world?
<user754> ekiga phone works pretty good for me
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  hey guy  in terminal  try   sudo apt-get clean
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  or sudo apt-get autoclean
<{g}> aeon-ltd: what do you mean with "aswell use ssh"?
<uLinux> dns stopped working on ubuntu
<DasEi> !deatils | sysierius
<DasEi> !details | sysierius
<ubottu> sysierius: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  or  sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf or /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf  and edit  APT::Cache-Limit “10000000″; you can set it higher
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  I believe that is the correct file
<uLinux> DNS stopped working how can I fix this
<uLinux> bug
<aeon-ltd> {g}: or 'you may aswell use ssh', i ws just saying if you weren't going to use X you could just ssh instead as a lighter alternative
<sysierius> anyone know how to play youtube at totem player?
<{g}> aeon-ltd: i dont get it. i want to try vnc.
<aeon-ltd> {g}: nvm
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  tell me if any of those worked for your "friend"
<uLinux> wtf
<{g}> aeon-ltd: so i do "apt-get install gnome" on the server?
<bastid_raZor> uLinux: are you using nm-applet to configure you network connections? the icon in the top panel?
<corpse> ok before i reformat. I was working on a HTPC box when i installed linux-restricted-modules and now my xorg is zombied. Is there anyway to fix this?
<coz_> sysierius,  well what I do is intstall the firefox addon   video downloadhelper << spelled just like that...download the videos  and play via totem or mplayer
<DasEi> corpse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, maybe backup old xorg.conf, then restart gdm
<sysierius> coz_: yeah he dont like it, I think
<Oer> !details | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coz_> sysierius,  "he" ??
<corpse> DasEi:  I have tried to reconfigure, made a new xorg.conf, and reinstalled xorg
<aeon-ltd> {g}: yeah to get a X environment, you may need xorg and drivers aswell
<uLinux> bastid_raZor: yes
<sysierius> totem
<coz_> sysierius,   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-watch-youtube-movie-bbc-content.html
<DasEi> corpse: and what is zobiefied ?
<DasEi> m*
<sysierius> coz_: ok
<uLinux> bastid_raZor: im using ethernet cable
<bastid_raZor> uLinux: what does it tell when you look at Connection Information for Primary DNS?
<coz_> sysierius,  scroll down on that link for the youtube part
<corpse> DasEi:  The process is stuck in a loop, when i do sudo top, the process shows at xOrg <defunct> and the process restarts ever few secounds
<uLinux> bastid_raZor: that's not the problem it's the router IP (and i have tried to change the dns servers)
<{g}> aeon-ltd: i will try "apt-get install gnome"
<DasEi> corpse: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<AnxiousNut> coz_, thanks for your rapid reply, i just sent it to him!! Will give you an update if he got back at me soon! Thanks :)
<DasEi> corpse: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<aresnick> Hi!  I was wondering: is it possible to control whether audio goes through speakers or headphone without unplugging headphones?  ie I'd like to be able to turn on my external speakers without unplugging headphones.
<DasEi> corpse: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  very cool :)
<Dark_Star1> coordinador: Still there?? I can't find documentation on anything along the lines you require but you may have better luck in #metworking
<uLinux> How can I look for DNS problems .. logs and such
<sysierius> coz_: now totem don't open youtube
<DasEi> uLinux: how do you connect ?
<coz_> sysierius,  I see here that it pops up "  you dont have permissions"
<lalon> i have downloaded the skype for ubuntu and double clicked the .deb file and it intstalled.. but wher is the file now
<lalon> i mean how can i use skype now
<sysierius> coz_: WTF?  why not?
<mwic> lalon, isn't it in applications>internet?
<lalon> mwic,  no
<DasEi> lalon: prbly in /usr/bin,  sudo updatedb && locate skype else
<LorgonJortle> I'v changed /etc/rc.local to contain 'wlan0 power off' before 'exit 0' to turn power managemnet off, but it doesn't work after a reboot. I can manually do it in the terminal, but the script didn't do it. Any idea why?
<DasEi> (take some time^ )
<Oer> uLinux why don't you change the dns back to the original value ?
<user754> try checking under the bin folder lalon
<lalon> user754,  okk hold on
<uLinux> maybe it's a router problem
<corpse> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/7Wwy8Yt  <--syslog
<uLinux> but the wireless is working on xp
<DasEi> corpse: empty
<coz_> sysierius,  checking now hold on
<sysierius> coz_: okay :D
<DasEi> corpse. which version ? jaunty ?
<user754> if its not there or under the internet menu you may need to restart your session
<lalon> user754,  not in bin
<corpse> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/qdqtPhan
<user754> hmm
<uLinux> if I change IP it will work
<uLinux> brb
<corpse> DasEi:  lucid server
<bastid_raZor> LorgonJortle: is that exactly what you added? wasn't it suppose to be /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 power off   ?
<sysierius> (any NL here? )
<DasEi> corpse: fine, then, but syslog empty (no logging ?) anyway, : Fatal server error: no screens found
<DasEi>  
<lalon> DasEi,  cant find it
<DasEi> lalon: minute please
<Oer> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Blue11> !x11
<Xubuntu_Newb> Hm, my computer was lagging a lot, so I forcifull restarded it by holding the power button. When I rebooted in Xubuntu, it was starting a disk check. Then when I logged in, I could see my desktop, and access applications, but my panel was completely gone!
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LorgonJortle> bastid_raZor: That'll probably do it. haha. Thanks.
<user754> see if its under /usr/bin lalon
<DasEi> corpse: run nvidia-xconfig as root, try to find your monitor(s), save to conf-file
<uLinux_> it should be a router problem
<lalon> user754,  its not there
<lalon> user754,  no file names skype there
<DasEi> lalon: so mr skype, why don't you just install from the repo ? it's then under internet
<davertron> I'm trying to use the "tar -C" option; as I understand it, that should change tar to the directory i specify before attempting to tar files; how do I tell it to basically "tar everything in that directory that you changed to"? I tried something like "tar -C/tmp -cvf tmp.tar.gz *" but this doesn't work
<lalon> DasEi,  whats repo
<corpse> DasEi:  done. i got a few warnings but it saved. does it take a restart to take effect?
<DasEi> lalon: sudo apt--get install skype, and see :
<DasEi> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lalon> DasEi,  i just downloaded from skype .com and double clicked it and it intalled but where is the file has been installed
<DasEi> lalon: sudo apt-get install skype
<lalon> DasEi,  it says download it from another sources
<lalon> u know
<trism> davertron: you would need to do /tmp/*; * is expanded in the current working directory
<lalon> its not included there
<sysierius> coz_: can you find it?
<corpse> lalon: default is /home/usrname/Download
<DasEi> lalon : which version/distro
<schlaftier> lalon: If you open the .deb file, you should be able to see the contents and where they install to
<davertron> trism: so whatever I use after -C i should use before my splat?
<DasEi> (lsb_release -a), lalon
<lalon> corpse i have it there but its .deb file
<lalon> DasEi,  okk
<lalon> Command 'lsw' from package 'dwm-tools' (universe)
<lalon>  Command 'ls' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<lalon>  Command 'lsh' from package 'lsh-client' (universe)
<lalon>  Command 'sb' from package 'lrzsz' (universe)
<lalon> lsb: command not found
<FloodBot4> lalon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lalon> DasEi,  it says like that
<sysierius> trijntje: are you NL?
<coz_> sysierius,  not finding a solution yet
<sysierius> coz_: ok :(
<DasEi> !version | lalon
<ubottu> lalon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<coz_> sysierius,  hold on still looking
<sysierius> coz_: ok
<DasEi> lalon : mind the under-minus
<francesco_> Hi, my headphones don't work with Mint (but they do with Windows).
<lalon> DasEi,  im using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<sysierius> lalon: me to
<DasEi> lalon : so there is skype then
<DasEi> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in lucid
<trism> davertron: no, actually I take it back, that won't be what you want either
<DasEi> lalon: second;  I've got a repo
<davertron> trism: nope, doesn't appear to...
<sysierius> BRB need go to the 4th screen LOL
<schlaftier> In the .deb I just downloaded from skype.com just to check, the binary is /usr/bin/skype
<lalon> DasEi,  okk
<DasEi> lalon: your location ?
<lalon> DasEi,  bangladesh
<lalon> dhaka
<sysierius> where i can get beryl-fusion ?
 * om26er thought beryl was dead
<Mr_Sonoma> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<DasEi> lalon: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<francesco_> Hi, my headphones don't work with Mint (but they do with Windows).
<sysierius> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<DasEi> lalon: gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xd66b746e && gpg --export --armor 0xd66b746e  | sudo apt-key add -
<DasEi> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free      (one command)
<DasEi> sec, paste it
<lalon> DasEi,  okk
<coz_> sysierius,  nothing so far... I suggest you also google with this search string    Ubuntu 10.04  totem   youtube  Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<_jesse_> hi all, I'm having an issue where my netbook shuts off randomly (usually while I'm typing; maybe even in sync with a key press).  There's nothing unusual in syslog or messages.  sudo sensors reports a temperature well below critical.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!
<lalon> DasEi,  are u talking about removing skype from my system?
<sysierius> coz_: okay
<DasEi> lalon: the current one, so will have no conflict with the repo-one coming
<DasEi> lalon: http://pastebin.com/qgxQkWir
<coz_> sysierius,  make sure any hit is talking about ubuntu lucid... previous version had a patch that will not work in lucid
<DasEi> lalon: after adding the repo : sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install skype
<uLinux> the problem was the router
<uLinux> I restarted and now DNS works
<lalon> it says skype is not installed so not removied
<DasEi> lalon: you then have version being updated within the system and fitting libs, also
<DasEi> !newest | lalon
<ubottu> lalon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sysierius> coz_: okay
<sysierius> 'Beryl Is Dead! Long Live Compiz Fusion!'   why is he dead? BAH!
<DasEi> lalon: working ?
<lalon> DasEi,  i dont understand what u talking about im new to ubuntu u know
<viktor85a> але?
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/qgxQkWir , lalon, did you run that command ?
<DasEi> !ru | viktor85a
<ubottu> viktor85a: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lalon> DasEi,  ok hold on
<rCX> Is there a place to put commands to run everytime ubunturesumes from suspend/hibernate?
<rCX> *ubuntu resumes
<DasEi> rCX: /etc/init, make it a upstart job
<trism> davertron: tar cvf tmp.tar.gz -C /tmp .; gives a result that may work, it archives everything in /tmp to ./file1, ./file2 etc, still not exactly right though
<DasEi> rCX: you can define there at which runlevel or circumstamce, f.e. gdm start, it gets called
<davertron> trism: yeah, that's what i found
<davertron> that's probably good enough
<dominicdinada> why is the lucid updates requesting a grub package configuration. I think this update is buggy
<rCX> DasEi: thanks
<davertron> the tar doesn't look quite right when you examine it, but it extracts the way i would want it to
<DasEi> dominicdinada: grub-version currently gives ?
<dominicdinada> tells me my grub.cfg is not configured correctly but it is....
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: What is the exact message?
<BigC> did u sudo update-grub? after installation?
<dominicdinada> DasEi: cant drop out it is sitting at the grub config screen
<DasEi> dominicdinada: so grub2,sudo update-geub turns an error ?
<DasEi> dominicdinada: have a live cd handy ?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<lalon> DasEi,  nothing happens
<DasEi> lalon: you ran the command, should have imported a key
<sysierius> where i can get plugins for compiz?
<BigC> whats the difference between  sudo update-grub & sudo update-grub2?
<Jordan_U> BigC: There is none.
<DasEi> BigC: the latter doesn't do ?
<BigC> Jordan_U: so it does basically the same thing?
<DasEi> lalon ?
<dominicdinada> DasEi: Jordan_U http://imagebin.org/106358
<Jordan_U> BigC: cat /usr/sbin/update-grub2 and you'll see that all it does is call update-grub.
<lalon> DasEi,  no key
<pvh_sa> hey there... my config hits a bug with libusb, so i needed to downgrade libusb. is there a way to 'pin' libusb to a particular version so it doesn't upgrade?
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: Have you added or removed any drives recently?
<DasEi> lalon: try http://pastebin.com/Qk8uEFCE
<necrite> hello
<lalon> ok
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: nope, the primary hd is still working 100% correctly. The external usb is not mounted at boot. The only thing i can think of is the way i first installed ubuntu.
<necrite> when i install one package i get "Not replacing deleted config file" in may files.. how can i overwrite those files from package files?
<DasEi> dominicdinada: so install again to mbr
<lalon> DasEi,  did that alredy
<DasEi> lalon : sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: And can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"? (you only need to run those if you're curious why the screen is showing up, it's perfectly safe to just continue to the next screen and choose your hard drive again (do *not* select any partitions))
<BigC> also Jordan_U whats the difference between /usr/bin/ and /usr/sbin?
<Jordan_U> !FHS | BigC
<ubottu> BigC: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<dominicdinada> DasEi: I think i would rather just purge this update.... Cos this POS installer 6 months after my 2 TB server with alot of data on it I cant afford to lose any data
<dominicdinada> DasEi: I also linked the drives correctly on install by the drive ids
<DasEi> dominicdinada: or quit there for now and do sudo update-grub, then retry updating
<dominicdinada> Survey says this update is buggy for my machine
<Jordan_U> DasEi: update-grub has nothing to do with this.
<dominicdinada> ctrl ^ C wont drop me out :O
<DasEi> Jordan_U: if it complains about grub.cfg ?
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: Why do you think it's buggy?
<Jordan_U> DasEi: It's not complaining about his grub.cfg if you actually read the message (he posted a screenshot).
<DasEi> lalon : sudo apt-get install skype
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: because nothing has changed with my drives.... i did install it correctly no problems 6 months of updates even updating grub and all of a sudden this happens
<lalon> ok
<DasEi> Jordan_U: (21:38:49) dominicdinad: tells me my grub.cfg is not configured correctly but it is....
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: my UUID has changed WTF didnt know they change like presto
<DasEi> lalon: worked ?
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: Could you please pastebin the output of the commands I gave earlier?
<CbIP> Hi all! Guys, I have a problem: all browsers work much slower (min. 2 times) in Ubuntu 10.04 than in Windows. The pages are loaded fast, but it looks like the browser cannot resolve DNS for 5-30 sec. before loading. I have disabled ipv6 support. How to fix it?
<lalon> DasEi,  update working
<lalon> but i dont want to update
<DasEi> lalon: ic
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: Ctrl ^ C wont let me drop out of that screen
<lalon> damn
<Jordan_U> DasEi: His statement was not accurate.
<DasEi> kk
<DasEi> uids wrong..
<DasEi> lalon: what's on ?
<dominicdinada> DasEi: so my drive just decided to change uids ?
<dominicdinada> i dont think so
<lalon> DasEi,  cancelled terminal
<DasEi> dominicdinada: did you do any partioning ?
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: You shouldn't drop out of that screen. And if there is a bug it should be fixed, do determine why this screen is coming up I need to see the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/".
<lalon> DasEi,  i just want the skype to work in ubuntu
<DasEi> lalon: you have to make apt see the new repo by update
<dominicdinada> DasEi: yes the primary ext4 and secondary fat swap
<dominicdinada> both are linked correctly by hand
<dominicdinada> this was done when i first installed lucid
<DasEi> dominicdinada: so that changes their uid's then, see jordan and :
<DasEi> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<CbIP> Guys, I have a problem: all browsers work much slower (min. 2 times) in Ubuntu 10.04 than in Windows. The pages are loaded fast, but it looks like the browser cannot resolve DNS for 5-30 sec. before loading. I have disabled ipv6 support. How to fix it?
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: What do you mean by "linked correctly by hand"/
<Barnabas> CbIP, you use the same dns server on ubuntu as on windows?
<adriaooo> hello, i created a USB penrive on which i have ubuntu 10.04... but i want to have a USB pendrive on which i can run stuff like 'aptitude install'... 'aptitude update'.. and so on.. any idea? thank you
<BigC> CbIP: did you disable ipv6 support in firefox as well?
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: I physically entered the blkids when i installed. Because when i put lucid on here i had no dvd on the machine that this Hard drive was going to go into
<Jordan_U> DasEi: No, repartitioning does not change the device ID (which is usually composed of the hard drive manufacturer and serial number) which is what is relevant in this case.
<DasEi> adriaooo: have a look at pendrivelinux (It's a website)
<Blue11> i just did a fresh install of 10.04.  After doing all the updates, I have no menu bars at top or bottom?  tried removing all the .gconf files, but that didn'work suggest?
<dominicdinada> so i installed it from and external drive connector and set the blkids for the primary and swap manually
<CbIP> Barnabas: yes, I do. The same DNS, the same connection
<DasEi> Jordan_U: but it changes the uids of partitons listet for grub
<DasEi> i*
<CbIP> BigC: How to check it?
<Jordan_U> DasEi: That is not relavant in this case.
<adriaooo> DasEi: yes, i saw before.. but didn't found a good solution. i try agein
<BigC> CbIP: in a new tab, type about:config
<CbIP> BigC: Right now I'm using Opera...
<DasEi> Jordan_U: it is, as grub won't find it's dirs then nomore
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: UUIDs are for identifying filesystems, the id stored for where grub needs to be installed to needs to identify drives.
<BigC> oh, well that was my problem with firefox, i had to disable ipv6 in firefox to make it faster
<Barnabas> CbIP, perhaps it is worth trying to see directly how the speed is on a dns lookup
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: Since you've changed drives, the drive you initially installed to is not being found (because it's not there).
<CbIP> BigC: Ow holy... It was enabled there!
<Barnabas> try "dig ftp.funet.fi" in a terminal
<BigC> in firefox?
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: http://www.pastebin.org/412334
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: The next screen will allow you to select the new drive, which will update the id (which is a path in /dev/disk/by-id/) permanently.
<CbIP> BigC: Yes, in Firefox. Do you know, how to disable it in Opera?
<BigC> Im not sure about opera, buy search it on google, "how to disable ipv6 in opera "
<adriaooo> i did this thing http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-from-cd/ the problem is that i can store file in my home directory.. but i can't install additional  packages... or update existing packages...
<andrea_> ciao
<dominicdinada> hmmm this is confusing though. one shows my entire hd the other shows the partition then next shows externals... not broken into swap primary :/
<tekonivel^^> i wonder why Evolution allow only a small subsets of the fields in addressbook
<theoctagon> hmm powertop is a pretty interesting tool
<theoctagon> Jordan_U:  hi :)
<tekonivel^^> i'll look for Evolution extensions
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: am i looking to set the drive to the one with the / .... Sdb1 on my machine :/
<andrea_> notte a tutti
<CbIP> BigC: Thank you very much!
<BigC> is it working much faster now?
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: No, grub needs to be installed to the mbr, so you want to select "sdb" and only sdb.
<tekonivel^^> i'm using Evolution with Google Contacts
<CbIP> BigC: Some sites - yes. But speedtest.net loads slowly
<DasEi> jordan: sdb is usb, sda is internal
<BigC> it could also be flash as well causing it to slow down
<DasEi> Jordan_U: : sdb is usb, sda is internal
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: ok what are the risks of this completely messing things up..... this should not need to be done as i have stated 30 times i handled and removed all traces of how it was installed via external HD over 6 months ago
<dominicdinada> DasEi: i know that but hmmmm
<DasEi> adriaooo: http://i8t.de/tjhu6n5u , choose persistent
<CbIP> BigC:: May be... I'll find this out. I hope, this is not connected with ipv6 - I should check more URLs
<theoctagon> just found out with powertop that a plugged in microSD / SD adapter in my notebook (no microSD in it) is burning battery
<adriaooo> DasEi: yes, i found it before.. but it's a windows thing. and i've not windows
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: You did not remove the serial number of your external hard drive, which you will find in the current output of "debconf-show grub-pc"
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: And as you cannot easily change the serial number of your hard drive, it is best to just update the stored id as is being done now.
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: As for risks, if you don't select the drive that your BIOS is booted from as an install device then grub will eventually get out of sync, but installing to all drives is usually safe. Don't select any partitions though, especially if you dual boot with windows.
<DasEi> adriaooo: you can have it on linux, too, also unetbootin works, just don't give the whole remaining space for storage, so addtional soft will fit on it
<DasEi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: you mean the external HD enclosure ? this "External HD" was just put in a 3.5 adapter...  No worries only lucid installed on this
<dominicdinada> Jordan_U: ok it is rebooting lets hope nothing is messed up :D
 * dominicdinada will brb while the box goes through its paces 
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make my second monitor have it's own panel? I want to be able to have a bottom panel with the apps that are running on one monitor on that monitor's panel.
<metalgeek> quit
<Aioros> alguem do brasil?
<thewolf> Any help on syncing a iPod nano 5th gen to Ubuntu? I tried rhythmbox but it didn't work...
<DasEi> !br | Aioros
<ubottu> Aioros: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<qdb> hello. can you remember site that shows how to type in google and send to google
<llutz> qdb: http://lmgtfy.com/
<qdb> thank you
<rberto> hey guys... Im using gnewsense 2.3 (which is based on ubuntu 8.04)  I have a NFS share on the network but nautilus (2.22) isnt showing that... on my debian computer (nautilus 2.20) shows that NFS share immediately after I add it to fstab... I also noticed that gnewsense has "Authorizations" installed, do I need to remove policykit (or polkit or whatever) for this to work or is it simply a nautilus problem???
<sparky> any one know how to fix the logitec cam isues on skype and how to get mics working on it to?
<thewolf> Any help with iPod nano 5th generation?
<crazygir> hiya, when su'ing to another user, and then trying to run a gtk app (pgadmin3) I get: postgres@hecate:~$ Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<sparky> i have ubuntu10.4
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey, i'm curious about installing ubuntu on my macbook pro - i have googled the topic but have not found anything i find useful. Is it possible without too many quirks? I want to run ubuntu on my mac because it is my main computer, and i dont like to carry two laptops around, if it is possible that is
<crazygir> I've run into this before but don't remember what the issue is
<AnxiousNut> coz_, can you tell me the location of the file to be edited for the cache limit, again, please?
<thewolf> sparky:I would like to know that myself... we had problems with 9.04 to I think..
<kamui> I need a little help.  I made 1 change to a header in the kernel source and need to rebuild 1 module
<llutz> crazygir: use "sux" to change user
<crazygir> ChrisBuchholz: what's the question?
<crazygir> thanks llutz
<kamui> whats the easiest way to go about that without having to rebuild the whole kernel?
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  hold on
<kamui> I downloaded the kernel source, made my change, and tried to do a make oldconfig && make prepare
<ChrisBuchholz> crazygirl: if it is possible without too many quirks
<ChrisBuchholz> crazygirl: and with it working 100%
<dominicdinada> Ok another problem while were at it....... Why is the Dbus so buggy it doesn't clean itself up about 95% of the time. of course i cangoto .dbus and delete it but shouldnt this be taking care of itself ?
<kamui> however, thats resulted in a bitter error
<sparky> thewolf: really that stinks i looked in the forums and tried it all but to no avail
<crazygir> THAT's what it was: creating new authority file /var/lib/postgresql/.Xauthority
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  what was the error again you had?
<dominicdinada> errr .dbus session-bus rather
<will851> ChrisBuchholz: shouldn't be too many issues. i researched it earlier, and it seems pretty straightforward. i am considering doing my imac G5
<thewolf> sparky:what i did was click screen share (The person I was talking to had windows vista) and I opened chesse and the could see the webcam on my desktop...
<AnxiousNut> coz_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467640/
<ChrisBuchholz> will851:  i read something about it being a pain in the ass with the new macs - heart any about that?
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  ok hold on
<ChrisBuchholz> will851: new macs as in unibody
<sparky> thewolf: inventive i must say but one thing with my brother has ubuntu also
<sparky> and the sound issue is a problem to also trying to figure out how to get flash working and screenshare so he could see whats goin on
<coz_> AnxiousNut,     /etc/apt/apt.conf or /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<thewolf> sparky: I just said windows so you knew that it was cross OS... should be no prob with Ubuntu either..
<AnxiousNut> coz_, can you tell me what to do exactly?
<will851> ChrisBuchholz: not that I'm aware of. Why not give the liveCD a try?
<ZykoticK9> ChrisBuchholz, i know someone was in the channel with a Mac Book Pro with wireless issues the other day.  I've never owned a Mac so don't know if there issues was unique or not.  Best of luck.
<sparky> thewolf:yea i sopose thats true might have to try that and see if it would work but half the time my cam is blank then i go to test it but it works great with other programes
<ChrisBuchholz> will851: yeah, i
<metalgeek> Anyone know about GRUB?
<maxwellian> Does anyone know if there's any danger in removing firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5, if I have firefox (3.6) installed?
<t-flo> ubuntu = awesome
<ChrisBuchholz> will851: yeah. ill try that - i think im also gonna make a thread on ubuntuforums.org about it.
<ZykoticK9> metalgeek, grub1 or grub2?
<t-flo> do you want grub legacy or grub2
<Oer> ChrisBuchholz, did you find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook ?
<t-flo> you can remove old versions of FF without harm
<maxwellian> t-flo: Thanks. :)
<thewolf> sparky: only issue there is if he has ubuntu and the same isuse with his camera then you would only be able to see one person at a time
<coz_> AnxiousNut,    in terminal sudo gedit  /etc/apt/apt.conf   or sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf... the line   APT::Cache-Limit “10000000″ can be changed to a higher number if necessary   dont gorget to do the sudo apt-get autoclean  also
<metalgeek> ZykoticK9, No idea am complete nub
<mac9416> How do I report a bug on Ubuntu when I'm not really sure what the package is (and don't think I can be sure)?
 * BigC is away: I'm afk, if you didnt know.
<will851> ChrisBuchholz: take a look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook6-1/Lucid
<blackxored> anybody here has succesfully setup sipgate.com with twinkle or another linux sip client?
<ZykoticK9> metalgeek, is this a fresh 10.04 install?
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  let me find a link for you so y ou can book mark it
<ChrisBuchholz> will851: yes, thanks. And thanks to you too, Oer.
<metalgeek> ZykoticK9, Yup amd64
<sparky> the wolf: ok i can see him on one of his comps but not on his logitec cam so ill sugest that next time
<coz_> AnxiousNut,     http://www.ithowto.ro/2008/10/howto-increase-apt-gets-cache-limit/
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<songer> hello
<songer> how you doing?
<mac9416> !hi | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<odb|fidel> is there a way to permanently bind application to workspaces in ubuntu/gnome besides compiz/place windows?
<AnxiousNut> coz_, k i appreciate it, thanks
<will851> Hello
<blackxored> anyone?
<thewolf> iPod nano 5th gen help
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  no problem...let me know if that works for you :)
<songer> i'm trying to conect a motorola cell pnoene as modem but lucid does no derect as modem
<Barnabas> blackxored, I use ekiga - dont know if that helps - on SIP
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I go about looking in a directory for files/directories with the same word?
<blackxored> Barnabas, on sipgate???
<blackxored> sipgate.com?
<mac9416> songer, you'll have to connect with GnomePPP or wvdial. There are many tutorials out there for it...
<ChrisBuchholz> will851: btw, these links dont mention dual-boot - will there be any weirdness about doing that?
<Barnabas> if "sipgate" is sip compatible it should be the same as on other providers of SIP / VoIP
<songer> i already try it
<blackxored> Barnabas, i've used qutecom, ekiga and twinkle, still can't register 408 timeout, also i can't connect even through netcat, but the info in the site keeps telling me what i've put there, so i wanted to see if there are any sipgate.com users here?
<metalgeek> ZykoticK9, Lokking at the page you sent me to makes me feel queesy
<metalgeek> *looking
<trism> Pirate_Hunter: if you mean in the filename: find directory/ -name 'word' -print; if you mean inside the files: grep -nHR 'word' directory/
<songer> gnome ppp says No modem was found on your system
<trism> Pirate_Hunter: actually, probably want '*word*' in the find command
<songer> wvidial no such file or directoru somthing like that
<scriptwarlock> some weird seg faults on totem does anyone have the same issue?
<songer> mac9416
<Barnabas> blackxored, have you checked the IP / Port of the SIP connection ? perhaps it is non standard
<Barnabas> on sipgate that is
<will851> ChrisBuchholz: might be worth reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046568
<blackxored> Barnabas, says 5060 as always
<mac9416> songer, when you connect the device, run 'dmesg'.
<blackxored> but stun.sipgate.net isn't reachable
<songer> i duned it
<blackxored> although i can ping it
<ChrisBuchholz> thank you, will851
<blackxored> can't connect
<mac9416> songer, can you paste the results?
<thewolf> it's funny... used to this channel use to always be talking about iPods... now that I need help... nothing...
<songer> i t does not apoer ass ittusb
<mac9416> songer, pastebin
<Barnabas> blackxored, I can lookup and ping  stun.sipgate.net from here
<mac9416> songer, I didn't get that last bit. What happened?
<blackxored> Barnabas, check if you can connect to port 5060 and then 10000 there, plz?
<Barnabas> blackxored, I cannot
<Barnabas> connection refused
<blackxored> Barnabas, neither of them?
<blackxored> try .com
<Barnabas> nope
<blackxored> and .co.uk
<Barnabas> blackxored, same thing - connection refused
<will851> thewolf: i remember when the debian channel used to be about getting X to run...
<mac9416> songer, if you're interested, I've written a tutorial here: http://mac9416.com/2010/06/12/connecting-to-verizon-mobile-broadband-in-ubuntu-10-04/  It's probably not the best you'll find, and it's for Verizon, but it's worth looking at.
<Barnabas>  stun.sipgate..co.uk does not exist
<blackxored> Barnabas, so there's the deal
<Barnabas> blackxored, wrong port?
<Barnabas> do not really want to port scan them :-)
<songer> ok i'll take a look
<blackxored> Barnabas, i don't know they've told me this on every page I've checked
<AnxiousNut> coz_, i should add that line right? APT::Cache-Limit “10000000″ cause it isnt there
<Pirate_Hunter> trism, thanks will take note of that
<Barnabas> blackxored, you could try a scan with nmap :-)
<dma> is there a greeting card program for linux?
<Barnabas> but if they have a firewall it could take it the wrong way
<Barnabas> and blacklist your IP
<mac9416> songer, let me know if you see anything that doesn't make sense.
<iceroot> dma: impress i guess (openoffice)
<songer> mac9416, mine is motorola motove240
<dma> thanks ice
<mac9416> songer, so the device path and other details will be different. The concept of connecting to a USB(?) modem will be the same.
<Randolph> bye all
<mac9416> How can I report a bug when I'm not sure what the package is?
<Zolomon> If I wish to find the regex for "<!-- /myRandomText -->", anyone know what it looks like? I tried with "<!-- /[a-zA-Z]* -->" but it doesn't work very well. :/
<gp5st> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and the version of rubygems1.9.1 is really rubygems 1.3.5. two questions, why doesn't ruby gems have the rubygems version number, why is it tied to the ruby version and why hasn't it been update or how do i update if there is a sane reason the repo isn't up-to-date (which is normally the case)
<songer> mine appers as : Bus 002 Device 002: ID 22b8:0000  Motorola PCS (in place of ceros i don't remenber)
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know the color coding stated in the .bashrc or where I can find them i.e. PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ - basically changing the 32m to 35m will make my prompt purple however would like to know about the other sections
<songer> mac9416, so i did sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x22b8 product=0x0000
<songer> but if i make a ls /dev/
<songer> does not appers as ttyUSB0 and  ttyUSB1
<tom_> looks like i need to add security brb xp
<mac9416> songer, dmesg only displays the vendor:product, not device path?
<trism> gp5st: rubygems1.9.1 does have the correct version, it is rubygems1.9.1-1.3.5-1ubuntu2, the 1.9.1 is the ruby version it is built for. Also updating the rubygems version is disabled on the repo version, because it would break the package management. If you know you will have to update when new versions come out, you should install rubygems from source
<JoshDreamland> hi, having trouble accessing Windows network from my laptop.
<Oer> gp5st latest version  ruby on rails  > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-rails/+archive/ppa
<JoshDreamland> Works fine from my desktop, though, so I'm not sure what's wrong.
<JoshDreamland> "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make my second monitor have it's own panel? I want to be able to have a bottom panel with the apps that are running on one monitor on that monitor's panel.
<gp5st> orry computer issues
<songer> ma9416 exactly
<mac9416> songer, try this tutorial: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/tutorials/3g-modems/
<yonahw> hi I just install msttcorefonts and fonts in firefox are fuzzy instead of being ugly. subpixel smoothing is on. any ideas?
<mametalgeek> Can anyone help with issues with fps Warsow?
<will851> yonahw: restarted firefox since turning on subpixel rendering?
<yonahw> will851: I have restarted firefox after both turning it off and on again.  It was originally on.
<scriptwarlock> anyone has experience segfaults in totem?
<metalgeek> I have installed warsow from ubuntu repos but it dosn't work?
<will851> yonahw: clutching at straws, but maybe log in/out?
<Barnabas> scriptwarlock, what where you trying to do at the time
<scriptwarlock> Barnabas: sliding the volume of totem back and forth dauses segfaults
<yonahw> will851: is that really necessary? seems a little extreme. I really would prefer not to.
<scriptwarlock> Barnabas: causes
<Aioros> someone play dota with wine and it works, less other adjusts?
<will851> yonahw: may be similar to your issue
<will851> yonahw: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467617
<fodorgyuri666> hi
<fodorgyuri666> i need help with dockbarx
<scriptwarlock> Barnabas: already filed a bug to gnome a minute ago but this is the first time i encountered in totem, weird.
<siteswapper> Hi!
<yonahw> will851: reading, looks interesting
<siteswapper> I let Evolution fetch my mail via POP3, and quite often two or three mails are glued together and only the top one iss shown in the messages overview window.  This way spam can hide important mail.
<siteswapper> Is this known to anybody?
<FloodBot4> siteswapper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barnabas> scriptwarlock, is it this issue ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/555177
<fodorgyuri666> how can I disable the program grouping in dockbarx?
<Barnabas> scriptwarlock, try the same from vlc or mplayer
<Barnabas> if it works there the problem is with totem
<scriptwarlock> Barnabas: hmm got the same bugs i guess
<Barnabas> then the bug is more likely in the device driver for your sound card
<Barnabas> or perhaps faulty hw
<osmodivs> I was downloading an ISO, the the internet stoped. Am i gonna have to start all over again?
<osmodivs> oh, there it is
<osmodivs> YES
<osmodivs> ALL OVER AGAIN!!
<osmodivs> i....
<osmodivs> snaped
<osmodivs> why?
<crazygir> the tubes clogged up??
<osmodivs> can somebody fix this?
<gdb> osmodivs: If you're getting it from a webserver, use wget to resume where it left off.
<crazygir> oh noes :)
<DasEi> osmodivs: unless you use wget or a d/l manager, or better a torrent, will have to re-do the whole
<osmodivs> please tell me how
<siteswapper> Where can I find experts for evolution, please?
<gdb> ^
<AnxiousNut> coz_, my friend says it works! thanks a lot man :)
<schnitzel> how do i mount a disk so that only 2 users have access to it?
 * crazygir scurries off
<Barnabas> schnitzel, two users at a time or two specific users
<scriptwarlock> Barnabas: maybe i'll just wait the feedback from totem guys since this is there issue.. thanks anyway
<schnitzel> two specific users
<gdb> schnitzel: mount the disk, mount point owned by an arbitrary group, both users in that group, and give the mount point permissions of 770.
 * siteswapper waves
<Barnabas> schnitzel, mount the disk and create a folder in the root
<DasEi> schnitzel : list them in fstab or set a group just for these two, allowing access to it
<schnitzel> ah, thanks gdb and Barnabas, ill try that :D
<schnitzel> ah, thats what i was looking for
<Barnabas> schnitzel, create a new user group and give this group write access to the folder
<gdb> schnitzel: Since it's concurrent access, you may want to give it permissions of 1770
<schnitzel> fstab uid and gid
<gdb> schnitzel: that's up to you, the 1 sets the directory sticky bit to prevent them from deleting files owned by the other user.
<Barnabas> schnitzel, and see to it those users are in that group
<schnitzel> that won't be a problem
<metalgeek> Can anyone help with issues with fps Warsow?
<schnitzel> the only users that will be using this are root (me) and the backup user which logs in via sftp to back files up
<gdb> schnitzel: The sticky bit appears as a "t" on end of the permissions string -> rwxrwx--t <-- the t is the sticky bit, set by the 1 in permissions mode)
<gdb> Ah no worries then!
<Barnabas> metalgeek, try to check if you have direct rendering enabled in terminal : glxinfo | grep direct
<schnitzel> so, the fstab, the user's uid and gid are 0,0 and 501,501
<Barnabas> metalgeek, to my experience games work best if compiz is turned off
<sticky> gdb, im not anywhere in that line.
<RedAlert> Barnabas, what type of games?
<schnitzel> "/dev/sda1               /mnt/data               ext3    uid=0,gid=0,uid=501,gid=501     0 0" would this work?
<Barnabas> RedAlert, OpenGL ones
<gdb> sticky: heh :-D
<Nick_Bretch> How do i boot into terminal in ubuntu 10?
 * sticky fires up gdb 
<DasEi> RedAlert: metalgeek's warsow
<metalgeek> Barnabas, well the game goes to start but then gives me an out of range message but i cant get to the config files
<randy_> Barnabas: really, any games at all... or any application for that matter.  Compiz, by its very nature, tends to slow everything down (even if just a little bit..)
<thewolf> iPod nano 5th gen help
<Barnabas> randy_, I agree
<Nick_Bretch> Can i get some help?
<grumete> it's been now 8 times since my computer gets stocked when booting... after that I have to force my computer to shut down, then try again, any idea, thank you.
<randy_> !ask | Nick_Bretch
<DasEi> !ask | Nick_
<ubottu> Nick_Bretch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Nick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<walter__> Ciao!!!
<walter__> Che aria tira d aqueste parti?
<schnitzel> Nick_Bretch, do you want to boot into terminal automaticly at boot up ?
<DasEi> walter__: italian ?
<schnitzel> Nick_Bretch, no GUI
<RedAlert> thanks i been wanting to try some games on ubuntu but i could never find, so i just use it as a work machine
<DasEi> !it > walter__
<ubottu> walter__, please see my private message
<Nixk> Anyway i just need to run update-grub how to?
<metalgeek> Barnabas, glxinfo is not installed
<metalgeek> DasEi, I don't understand your post. RedAlert: metalgeek's warso
<DasEi> metalgeek: redA asked about which game was discussed, this was what I told
<BluesKaj> Nixk, in the terminal , sudo update-grub
<schnitzel> "/dev/sda1               /mnt/data               ext3    uid=0,gid=0,uid=501,gid=501     0 0" would this work?
<Nixk> i cant boot, i need to boot into terminal some how.
<metalgeek> DasEi, Cool I understand
<AllanG> the eagle flys at midnight.
<metalgeek> :)
<schnitzel> ctrl-alt-F3
<Nixk> ty
<thepeon> I need help moving a home directory to a new partition on a seperate harddrive.
<DasEi> thepeon: fine, let's go
<metalgeek> Barnabas, Have installed glxinfo
<erUSUL> !separatehome | thepeon
<ubottu> thepeon: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<metalgeek> Barnabas, glxinfo tells me direct rendering is enabled
<thepeon> DasEi, I've copied the directory and changed fstab, but I keep geting an error on restart
<DasEi> thepeon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<thepeon> "Could not update ICEauthority file"
<^peanut^> thepeon: did you change the permissions after you copied the home dir?
<thepeon> peanut, no, did not
<DasEi> thepeon: sudo chown Regularusername /home/UserName/.ICEauthority
<DasEi> or "$user
<^peanut^> thepeon:  then run sudo chown -R youruserid:yourgroupid /path/to/new/home
<DasEi> "
<AndChat|> .
<deyring> hello
<azorian> hi, I just boght a netbook an installed ubuntu on it. One thing that is anoying me a bit is that the HSS of the laptop keeps writting something in about 30s intervals, spins disk up, wites, spins down. looking at iotop I can see that some of the write are due to journaling [jbd2], howver some of the writes show on iotop total disk write counter yet don't appear to be associated with any of...
<azorian> ...the processes shown by iotop. Anyone have any ideas of what could it be?
<DasEi> thepeon: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<azorian> boght -> bought | HSS -> HDD
<thepeon> DasEi: What does pastebinit do??
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deyring> hey, i just installed Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary hedgehog on an old laptop, and im wondering if 5.04 supports wireless or not, it's not seeming to find it.
<DasEi> thepeon: gives us  a link to have look at fstab
<thepeon> ahh
<DasEi> !eol > deyring
<ubottu> deyring, please see my private message
<daedaluz> synaptic is stuck on unpacking gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
 * ^peanut^ ahh..
<daedaluz> wat do?
<DasEi> deyring: consider using a supported version ?
<^peanut^> daedaluz: stop or kill synaptic. then, open a terminal and use apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<thepeon> http://pastebin.com/5A4zBd8L
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: brutish, will it preserve cache?
<^peanut^> daedaluz: yes it should.
<DasEi> thepeon: I assume sda7 is right, and add :      ,user  to defaults
<thepeon> cool, thanks
<Nixk> Ok heres my situation i tryed installing ubuntu 10 with regular disk, it didn't work, blank screen messed up gui, normally i would enable safe graphics mode, but ubuntu 10 install doesnt have it, so i tryed the alternate install disk it worked fine, so i tryed to boot and got a blank screen/artifacts, so my question is how do i enable vesa?
<DasEi> thepeon: sudo fdisk -l shows your partis
<Jinxed-> Does anyone know how I can make a vlan trunk with my one ethernet port in ubuntu... I am connecting to a cisco switch and was planning on using a 802.1q trunk
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: ok killed it, now this E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DasEi> Nixk: boot in safemode and try to reconfure graphics, or use ctrl-alt-F1
<alkisg> Nixk: select "recovery mode" from grub and then "safe graphics mode"
<alkisg> Heh
<DasEi> Nixk: reconfigure
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: checked ps, no synaptic or apt processes running
<Nixk> grub doesnt show
<^peanut^> daedaluz: one sec
<Nixk> and try safemode
<alkisg> Nixk: press shift
<Nixk> kk ill brb
<DasEi> Nixk: left shift when grub starts to load
<Sparc__> I'm running an old version of ubuntu 8.10, and I'd like to upgrade the mysql-server version that is running..can anyone recommend a way to do that while keeping my mysql data intact
<^peanut^> daedaluz: ls /var/lock. any synaptic file there?
<thepeon> DasEi, ^peanut^, just found out not all of my files moved last time (X crashed and I thought I gave it enought time).  Should take a few hours, but I think it was manly the premissions, so I'll fix that and try again.
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: nothing
<thepeon> Thanks for all your help
<^peanut^> daedaluz: errm
<Nixk> There is no "grub loading please wait" the bios loads, i get a _ for a few seconds, then ubuntu loading screen comes up
<DasEi> thepeon: use rsync -u, so can save time
<^peanut^> daedaluz: how bout /var/run?
<DasEi> man rsync
<thepeon> DasEi
<DasEi> yes ?
<thepeon> DasEi, I used find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<^peanut^> thepeon: yea DasEi is right, that's the best way. rsync -avc /path/to/old/home /path/to/new/home
<thepeon> should also save times
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: synaptic.socket=
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: rm it?
<^peanut^> daedaluz:  try removing that with rm
<^peanut^> daedaluz: yeah =)
<wizard_> can someone help me with grub - got update and now it asks do I want to kept the current version or update to new
<^peanut^> thepeon: also, cp -ap /path will do it to =).
<wizard_> what should I do ?
<DasEi> thepeon: rsync may also be interrupted and can be continued later
<DasEi> ^peanut^: rsync uses a better algorithm
<^peanut^> DasEi: yea... =)
<DasEi> thepeon: option -P  shows a progress
<urzk> hi, how do i use internet explorer under wine? (wine installed from the repos, there is ie folder - but iexplore.exe only loads the wine page)
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: okay, fix'd it by deleting /var/lib/dpkg/lock and then sudo dpkg --configure -a, however, it still gets stuck when unpacking that package
<DasEi> urzk: use an extra wine repo for newer wine
<^peanut^> daedaluz: hmm that's odd.
<DasEi> urzk: lucid ?
<wizard_> can someone help me with grub - got update and now it asks do I want to kept the current version or update to new
<wizard_> what should I do ?
<coz_> urzk,     https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<daedaluz> ^peanut^: and there are no packages needing that package either
<^peanut^> daedaluz: I wonder if the package fully downloaded
<Drone4four> i recently installed kubuntu-kde and it changed the boot splash theme from an orange logo on a black background to tourqoise on blue.  how do i change it back?
<urzk> DasEi: is there a way to use the existing ie and wine  installation? i only need ie for 5 minutes. yes, lucid
<Nixk> grub never shows help plox
<dominicdinada> question about kate..... is there any plugin to support different encodings besides utf8 i notice that other encoding make the document uneditable when there is any other encoding and it is annoying to open in gedit and find and delete characters that may cause it problems
<DasEi> urzk: idk, never needed it , why ie ?
<daedaluz> Nixk: press shift when booting
<dominicdinada> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<daedaluz> Nixk: if not run sudo grub-config
<^peanut^> daedaluz: what about apt-get autoclean -f
<urzk> DasEi: need to download some software which can be done only using active-x
<dominicdinada> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<daedaluz> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Nixk> i tryed nothing it lets me see: grub loading but thats it
<DasEi> urzk: switching user agent can't trick it ?
<Nixk> ....
<DasEi> urzk: http://pastebin.com/z6SDffa3
<dominicdinada> like the document i have open now has 1014 lines and i am dont feel that spending 20 mins to find 3 characters that are not allowing me to open properly in kate
<DasEi> urzk: sudo apt-get update                <<fine-wine
<dean__> hi when my ubuntu updated to 10 it messed up my grub menu and now i cannot select my windows 7 option does anyone know why?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: do not use kate if its that limited ...
<urzk> DasEi: no, swithing user agents doesnt help
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: I prefer kate to most editors :(
<DasEi> urzk: so install newer wine, IE used to work there
<urzk> DasEi: thank you, i'll do so
<Nixk> The !grub links are out of date for ubuntu 10
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: anyway in #kubuntu they surely know more about kate than we do here ;P
<dominicdinada> ty
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Nixk
<ubottu> Nixk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Nixk> ty
<dominicdinada> maybe i will relearn jedit but dam everything is so bulky compared to kate
<dean__> does anyone know why my grub menu did that?
<thewolf> iPod help
<asdf_baron> Hi so I just tried installing earcandy (automatic fade in/out program) and sound stopped working.  I killed it, uninstalled it, and now I can get sound output from totem, aplay, but not rhytmbox or flash in chromium
<erUSUL> dean__: try installing os-prober if it is not already installed
<DasEi> dean__: want a qin entry back ?
<DasEi> win*
<dean__> what?
<DasEi> ah, erUSUL, :)
<Drone4four> i recently installed kubuntu-kde and it changed the boot splash theme from an orange logo on a black background to tourqoise on blue.  how do i change it back?
<blue112> blue ?
<dominicdinada> Drone4four: #kubuntu
<dominicdinada> he is letting kubuntu bootloader run the show
<dominicdinada> that would be the kubuntu boot menu
<DasEi> dean__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<DasEi> dean__: sudo os-prober
<DasEi> dean__: sudo update-grub
<Jordan_U> dean__: What happens when you try to boot windows? Is there an entry for it at all when you boot?
<Nixk> i read through the grub2 article soposedly im sopposted to press e on boot E DOES NOTHING!
<DasEi> Nixk: nanh, for grub2 it's left shift, <Esc> is for grub1
<Jordan_U> Nixk: Hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu, then e once you're at the menu will allow you to edit an entry.
<asdf_baron> can anyone help me with audio problems?  only certain applications are muted
<DasEi> Nixk: can you boot a live cd ?
<Nixk> ok ill try again srry for the caps
<Nixk> brb
<Jordan_U> Nixk: This hiding of the boot menu by default is Ubuntu specific so may not be mentioned in more general guides.
<dominicdinada> heh even jedit errors on non standard utf8 encodings but at least there are more plugins for it
<meesebyte_> How do I make windows xp boot first after delay in GRUB?
<DasEi> meesebyte_: alter /etc/default/grub, there you can set which entry is booted in default, after do : sudo update-grub
<yonahw> I have been scouring the web trying to find a solution to my fuzzy fonts in firefox? Running 10.04 and FF 3.6.6.  This seems to be a very common problem but none of the solutions I have found really seem to solve it. What is the source of this issue and what would it take to make it work right?
<meesebyte_> Thanks DasEi
<SidGBF> Guys, 've followed the MAC instructions to have a live usb stick (http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download), but my netbook is just ignoring the boot data. Can anyone help me on this?
<monkey_dust> !grub| meesebyte
<ubottu> meesebyte: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Jordan_U> meesebyte_: Set GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub. You can either use a number, where entries are counted from 0, or use the full menu entry title (quoted since it has spaces) so that new kernels don't break the numbering.
<Gla> is there a short-hand for saying "run this command X times" ?
<Nixk> Dasei: I am able to boot a live cd if i enter xforcevesa
<DasEi> meesebyte: grub counts from 0 on, see where your win is in the list GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<monkey_dust> Gla, i'd say: a for - do loop
<Raven__> Hi
<^peanut^> while true; do "bla"; done" will run until you kill it with ctrl+c
<DasEi> Nixk: do so then to alter grubs (hd-) behaviour on startup
<blue112> do "bla" ? Doesn't sound like an useful command.
<Jordan_U> Gla: for i in {1..X}; do command; done
<^peanut^> blue112: "bla" rocks =)
<blue112> Orly ?
<DasEi> !hi|Raven__
<ubottu> Raven__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Zela> Hello I have ubuntu 10.04 and I dual boot with windows 7, but my laptop has a camera built in, so how would I be able to use the camera on ubuntu?
<randy_> blue112: i have to agree, i use "bla" all the time
<meesebyte> Thanks... Now I have a belkin wireless card and I cant find it's individual DLL's. How can I get ubuntu 10.04 to use the card?
<^peanut^> =)
<dominicdinada> !kubuntu
<DasEi> Zela: try cheese
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Zela> DasEi, whats cheese?
<DasEi> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<monkey_dust> Zela, cheese is for webcams
<Zela> so DasEi sudo apt-get install cheese?
<DasEi> Zela: yupp
<Zela> Thanks
<DasEi> Zela: if you lucky and your camera is supported ou the box, you're fine, else we'd have to get tout exact model for searching module fitting
<Zela> It works DasEi
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Zela> :)
<monkey_dust> Zela, don't forget to cheese when making a portrait
<Zela> :)
<DasEi> Zela: you know that pidgin allows video-chat, too ?
<Zela> ok
<Zela> No
<Zela> o_O
<FloodBot4> Zela: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thewolf> I tried to use Rhythmbox to sync up music to my iPod (nano 5th gen) but all it did was but it put it on there... it didn't put it in the correct follder to acctually play the music... any help?
<Zela> Sorry ;-;
<DasEi> Zela: so shoot the wholes, have fun
<Zela> Thanks DasEi
<DasEi> np
<asdf_baron> could anyone help me troubleshoot my audio problems?
<violinappren> !sound | asdf_baron
<ubottu> asdf_baron: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> dean__: did you get by ?
<Pancakez> I booted ubuntu and eth0 has dissapeared.  It also doesn't work when I boot earlier kernels, however it does work when I boot windows 7.  Anybody have any idea how to fix it?
<DasEi> Pancakez: does lspci find the nic ?
<Dr_Willis> Pancakez:  this is a Wired Network card?
<Pancakez> DasEi: appears to, yes
<Pancakez> Yes, it's wired
<DasEi> Pancakez: ifconfig  tells?
<erUSUL> Pancakez: " I booted ubuntu and eth0 has dissapeared. 2 so it worked at some point ?
<Pancakez> DasEi: ifconfig only shows the lo
<DasEi> Pancakez: ip comes over dhcp ?
<Pancakez> erUSUL: yes, it randomly broke
<erUSUL> Pancakez: lspci | grep -i net
<Pancakez> DasEi: yes, i've never had any problems before
<violinappren> Pancakez: mii-tool shows it?
<yonahw> any help on the fonts in firefox? They looked horrible until I installed msttcorefonts. Now the fonts look nicer but they are all blurry. Subpixel smoothing is on. Created a ~/.fonts.conf as suggested elsewhere. logged off and back on, restarted and still nothing doing. Any other ideas?
<DasEi> Pancakez:gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<mreichelt> hi there
<violinappren> yonahw: only in firefox?
<violinappren> !hi | mreichelt
<ubottu> mreichelt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DasEi> Pancakez: file open ?
<SidGBF> Guys, I've followed the MAC instructions to have a live usb stick (http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download), but my netbook is just ignoring the boot data. Can anyone help me on this?
<Pancakez> DasEi: yes, has two lines in it
<mreichelt> I think I found a severe bug in Ubuntu 10.04, does anybody have a minute to check if it occurs for him, too?
<DasEi> Pancakez: auto eth0
<DasEi> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<yonahw> violinappren: I think so, I spend most of my time in emacs and all seems to be fine there.
<DasEi> Pancakez: add these two lines
<DasEi> Pancakez: save 'n quit
<violinappren> Pancakez: try first "ifconfig eth0 up" and see if it works
<Benkinooby> hi, i changed to chromium recently and i must say, i like it al lot and it is much faster than firefox (for me). what browser do you use? just type a c for chromium or f for firefox. or is there a site that shows the usage of the browsers on the web (or a certain site)?
<DasEi> Pancakez: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: what is the bug ?
<randy_> Benkinooby: this is not an appropriate place for that ;) this is a support channel
<violinappren> yonahw: are you running gnome? did you check font settings in "appearance" ?
<Sunzaru> i have some CDs that didn't get their session closed, i know there's data on them but can't get ubuntu to see the data.  anyonw know how to get the data off the CDs?
<Pancakez> DasEi: that worked.  Thanks! :)
<maco> Benkinooby: thots not really on topic here, but... http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<asdf_baron> can someone tell me the difference between ALSA and PulseAudio?  I don't get how they coexist
<DasEi> Pancakez: have net, have fun
<violinappren> !best | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mreichelt> if I do the following: 1) open a terminal 2) doubleclick on the title bar of the terminal to maximize the window 3) open my home folder 4) close the home folder by pressing the [x] in the left top corner closes the terminal (!), not the home folder
<yonahw> violinappren: I am running gnome and I did try to play with the font settings in "appearance" all to no avail
<ericthehax> I think Ubuntu thinks my graphics tablet is a touch screen
<randy_> asdf_baron: they are related because alsa == hardware, pulse == application layer
<mreichelt> dominicdinada, can you confirm this?
<violinappren> yonahw: take a screenshot
<Benkinooby> randy_ oh, sorry. thanks for your hint
<maco> asdf_baron: pulseaudio is a sound server running on top ofthe alsa drivers and libraries
<Pancakez> DasEi: my edits to /etc/network/interfaces should make it work at boot from now on, yes?
<erUSUL> asdf_baron: alsa are the framwork and drivers for sound cards in the kernel + a library to access them. pilseaudio uses that lib and acts as a sound server to userspace apps
<Benkinooby> maco thx for that nice link this is waht i was looking for
<randy_> asdf_baron: for example, alsa provides the hardware interface to the various sound cards out there on the market; pulse audio is (supposed) to make it easy to finely tune your audio for different sources and outputs
<DasEi> Pancakez: yupp, that's the auto line for
<DasEi> Pancakez: manual can do sudo dhclient
<asdf_baron> i see. thanks
<yonahw> violinappren: what do you use for screenshots?
<erUSUL> asdf_baron: apps can ues the alsa lib directly if they want to. hence the confusion
<Benkinooby> violinappren: thx for your hint..
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: it did not work on mine let me try again
<violinappren> asdf_baron: but applications used to output sound directly to alsa, pulseaudio blocks that and redirects sounds to itself and then it goes to alsa
<Pancakez> DasEi: awesome, thanks for the prompt help :)
<mreichelt> dominicdinada, do you have graphic effects enabled?
<yonahw> violinappren: nevermind fond screenshot
<mreichelt> I have them disabled
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: did you update your ubuntu recently
<BluesKaj> asdf_baron , alsa is the default audio driver and player for audio , pulseaudio is anothe
<mreichelt> yep, latest updates dominicdinada
<violinappren> yonahw: applications > accessories > screenshot
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: mine are disabled as well
<yonahw> where can I upload my screenshot to?
<DasEi> Pancakez: interfaces is the more professional way and it also overides nm-manager
<mreichelt> k...
<Sunzaru> yonahw twitpic (if you have twitter)
<erUSUL> !screenshot | yonahw
<randy_> asdf_baron: pulse audio, albeit a little buggy now due to its newness, works really well for closely managing each applications' interface for sound
<ubottu> yonahw: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<uuj8> I have found myself trying to get a laptop online that does not have network-manager installed. How can I work around this?
<DasEi> uuj8: /etc/network/interfaces
<randy_> uuj8: network-manager is not necessary to get online if you know how to use command line tools
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: Actually you are right i miss read it when i did it if i click close my home folder it does close the terminal
<Nixk> is there any way to enable failsafe graphics mode permenently?
<DasEi> uuj8: also man interfaces
<randy_> uuj8: for example, this is normal for an ethernet interface: ifconfig set eth0 up
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...no patience in this world of expected instant gratis gratification :)
<mreichelt> wahh!
<yonahw> http://imagebin.org/106386
<mreichelt> btw. this is not restricted to terminals
<mreichelt> it seems to affect all windows I maximize with a doubleclick
<Sunzaru> i have some CDs that didn't get their session closed, i know there's data on them but can't get ubuntu to see the data.  anyonw know how to get the data off the CDs?
<mreichelt> ok, I think I will file a bug then
<DasEi> Nixk: better set up xorg.conf the proper way, which g-card ?
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: good find ...
<mreichelt> :)
<DasEi> Nixk: btw are you in live cd now ?
<yonahw> violinappren: so i posted the firefox at http://imagebin.org/106386 and the emacs at http://imagebin.org/106387
<Nixk> an old ati rage, i am in safe mode
<mreichelt> good find, but ugly bug - it destroyed some of my windows here
<mreichelt> (killed some work with this)
<Nixk> i look up the v card and ubuntu has no drivers for it, they suggest vesa
<DasEi> Sunzaru: cd is readable ? do an image by dd
<yonahw> violinappren: the truth is when I look closely at the "good" display it's not looking so awesome to me either.
<Sunzaru> dasei: i put it in and try to mount it, it says its blank
<Nixk> DasEi: i look up the v card and ubuntu has no drivers for it, they suggest vesa
<DasEi> Nixk: kinda monitor ?
<asdf_baron> It seems that earcandy is muting any running applications, and now that it's uninstalled, I have no way to unmute them.  VLC, aplay, rhythmbox are all muted.  Movie Player still outputs sound.  This is after reinstalling all Alsa packages
<DasEi> Sunzaru: like sudo mkdir /media/cd
<Nixk> old crt
<DasEi> Sunzaru: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cd
<DasEi> Sunzaru: cd /media/cd
<DasEi> Sunzaru:ls         files there ?
<Sunzaru> nope
<Sunzaru> dasei: i did dmesg | tail and get a message about.. blah blah blah words, Logical block address out of range.  perhaps the cd is just jacked up from burn?
<DasEi> Sunzaru: possible
<Sunzaru> i have a stack of about 10 cds.. only problems with one of them sofar
<iaindalton> The Ubuntu installer failed on installing GRUB, so I made it skip that step. Can I install it manually from the LiveCD?
<DasEi> Nixk: give few minutes, I'll try to generate xorg
<Sunzaru> so i'm thinking THAT one's jacked
<Nixk> TY
<Nixk> so much
<violinappren> yonahw: i suggest you try something other than mscorefonts (like Redhat's Liberation or my favorite, Droid Font set) as they are designed with freetype2 in mind
<asdf_baron> although they are all unmuted and full blast in sound menu, only movie player will output sound.  wtf?
<mreichelt> dominicdinada, do you think this bug is related to metacity?
<yonahw> violinappren: how can I get the droid font set?
<aeon-ltd> asdf_baron: check in alsamixer
<iaindalton> Do I need to chroot?
<asdf_baron> alsamixer is fine.. it doesn't seem to have an application specifix mixer
<violinappren> yonahw: sudo apt-get install ttf-droid
<yonahw> violinappren: thanks, I will try those
<alkisg> iaindalton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<Sunzaru> WONDERFULL os, and support.  bbl, got to go do happy dance :D
<aeon-ltd> asdf_baron: not what i'm implying, max out left, right centre as well, i though maybe mplayer would only use one of them
<aeon-ltd> *left right centre etc
<yonahw> I am noticing that my fonts in general have taken a turn for the worse with the msttcorefonts installed and am in the process of removing them now
<asdf_baron> yeah I see what you mean... but everything is maxed out
<aeon-ltd> *thought
<violinappren> yonahw: you're welcome
<aeon-ltd> asdf_baron: how many other sources can you test for?
<asdf_baron> and I'm pretty sure earcandy messed with applications and screwed things up. but I don't know how to reset that. (i alreday reisntalled alsa packags and uninstalled earcandy)
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: I am not sure i would ask someone with more knowledge, but wouldnt it be something with the compiz  ?
<yonahw> violinappren: should I notice an immediate difference after installing the droid fonts or do I need to take other action afterwords?
<iaindalton> alkisg: Just the thing I need; thanks.
<alkisg> np
<asdf_baron> aplay is muted. So is rhytmbox, vlc, chromium (flash).. basically everything that i had running when I installed earcandy
<aeon-ltd> asdf_baron:  do a further clean, go to your home dir. show hidden files and delete all earcandy, alsa, pulse audio related dot folders
<Nixk> Dasei: btw ubuntu 7 installed and booted perfectly
<asdf_baron> sounds good
<mreichelt> dominicdinada, I don't think so, because compiz is deactivated
<mreichelt> would be interesting to know if this bug occurs for people who have compiz activated
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: even with the compiz effects turned off it still runs in the background i believe
<asdf_baron> yep.. Still nothing
<sebsebseb> Sparc__: I know I am replying to a while ago, but your still in here, so why not.  Anyway Ubuntu 8.10 great release, sadly no longer supported.
<violinappren> yonahw: adjust font selections in "appearance" and firefox preferences
<DasEi> Nixk: I used a rage 128 and a crt 60 hz, alter to your needs : http://pastebin.com/2cqky3qm
<thepeon> DasEi, ^peanut^:  everything is copied over and worked with reboot.  Thanks for the help
<thepeon> I think the file premissions were my problem
<Sparc__> sebsebseb: yes I am
<DasEi> thepeon: fell home, lol
<DasEi> feel
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | Sparc__
<ubottu> Sparc__: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<thepeon> DasEi, yep
<yonahw> violinappren: thank you for all your help. I have to go now but I think things are defnitely starting to look better
<alkisg> mreichelt: known bug
<Nixk> DasEi: ok ill try it TY
<alkisg> mreichelt: let me get you the link...
<Sparc__> is it possible to just upgrade my version of mysql?
<violinappren> yonahw: you're welcome
<DasEi> Nixk: and also alter your grub startup
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: my compiz used to run in the background however i do not see it running anymore so it could be a metacity
<sebsebseb> Sparc__: sure, but  why run a unsupported version that gets no more security updates online? when upgrading to 9.04 should be quite well.  That one only has untill the end of October when it comes to support by the way.
<alkisg> mreichelt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599181
<DasEi> Nixk: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<naxil> hi
<ivo_> can you help me create a soft RAID 1 for my /
<ivo_> I mirrored the disk
<violinappren> !hi | naxil
<ubottu> naxil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sparc__> sebsebseb: ok..i'll read the upgrade instructions.thanks.
<ivo_> configured the array
<ivo_> and when I boot
<ivo_> I get an error that the disk is not there
<sebsebseb> Sparc__: when upgrading to 9.04, should go quite well, above.
<thune3> asdf_baron: maybe check that pulseaudio is the only process 'capturing' your audio devices: fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<Nixk> Dasei: Gotchya
<ivo_> I gues I should somehow instruct linux to start the device
<ivo_> but have no Idea how
<shblang> dit
<mreichelt> dominicdinada, ok, so I don't need to file this bug :)
<DasEi> DasEi: delete the true in hidden, so just "" remains and set the timeout to 3 seconds or such
<shblang> anyone know how to assign a custom shortcut to use gedit plugins?
<violinappren> !raid | ivo_
<asdf_baron> @thune3: I get 4 outputs but they're all pulseaudio
<ubottu> ivo_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: did you see mreichelt's bug and can you confirm it also ? Open terminal double click to maximize, then open your home folder and if you click the X to close the home folder it closes the terminal instead
<alkisg> dominicdinada: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599181
<DasEi> DasEi: save the file, close gedit, run : sudo update-grub,  so get a chance better for left shift
<pha> is there a way to know if you are on a dedicated server or a VPS? I mean like someone sold you a dedicated, how would you find out if it's a VPS?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: uh no,  and I am using another distro at the moment, not Ubuntu
<dominicdinada> alkisg: haha i guess it has been a problem for along time :O
<MamaD> Salam
<MamaD> Help
<dominicdinada> Apple and Linux keep becoming more MS like :( not in a good way either
<mreichelt> dominicdinada & alkisg: do you think it would make sense to file this bug in launchpad, too?
<MamaD> Kubuntu nasbe modem mikhad
<shblang> anyone use the regular expression search and replace plugin on gedit?
<alkisg> mreichelt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/494096
<ivo_> 9.10 loads dmraid automatically so you should see for a disk device
<maffydoit> Monitor keeps shutting down while the computer is on. Keyboard and mouse doesn't bring bring up monitor. Any suggestions?
<ivo_> 10.04 obviously don't
<violinappren> !en | MamaD
<ubottu> MamaD: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: it has been a bug for a year now apparently :/ back to karmic atleast
<MamaD> !
<mreichelt> woah.. :-/
<pha> is there a way to tell if the server you are on is dedicated or a vps?
<infid> on my netbook ubuntu randomly just started auto selecting things i type in firefox, as if i'm selecting what i type with my mouse. any idea why? i rebooted which fixed it once but it's doing it again
<alkisg> mreichelt, dominicdinada: see comment #16 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/494096 for a small workaround until the fix is commited
<dominicdinada> mreichelt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599181 here is one from almost a year ago...
<dominicdinada> alkisg: do you not see the irony here ?
<maffydoit> I'm on a home pc.
<violinappren> pha: imvirt
<alkisg> dominicdinada: I've been bitten badly by this, as I use title bar double clicking a lot of times :(
<mreichelt> hmm, what does "Triaged" mean?
<asdf_baron> So opening System>Preferences>Sound doesn't work (window fails to open).  What does that tell me about my audio issues?
<alkisg> mreichelt: it means "verified"
<mreichelt> ah, ok
<mreichelt> may I ask why it has a low priority? ;-)
<alkisg> Heh, I wish I knew :)
<violinappren> asdf_baron: run gnome-volume-control from a terminal
<night> what are the latest nvidia drivers in ubuntu repos?
<Nixk> DasEi: thanks for your help but im just gonna go back to ubuntu 7 i tryed....
<DasEi> Nixk: nah, not updated anymore, bad idea
<alkisg> Nixk: just make an appropriate xorg.conf. which card is this?
<DasEi> Nixk: current release can handle a rage, for sure
<ZykoticK9> night, Current is 195.36.24 i believe
<DasEi> alkisg: an older ati rage
<alkisg> DasEi: does "nomodeset" in grub work for you?
<night> ZykoticK9: well in apt-search nvidia latest there is displays 185.something
<DasEi> alkisg: nick-miss ?
<Nixk> alkisg: illl open it up and get the model
<alkisg> DasEi: yup, sorry
<DasEi> np
<alkisg> Nixk: try replacing "quiet splash" with "nomodeset" in grub
<ZykoticK9> night, "apt-cache show nvidia-current" show 195 for 10.04LTS
<night> hmm ok
<night> just checkin
<night> cause on arch i have
<night> extra/nvidia 256.35-1 [installed]                                                               NVIDIA drivers for kernel26.
<Nixk> alkisg: failsafe mode keeps crashing, im gonna boot the live cd brb
<alkisg> Nixk: if everything else fails, just create a xorg.conf with vesa for the driver
<orion_X11> When I hit ctrl + alt + f1 I get terminal, but the fonts are too small and I cannot see anything! just a small prompt blinking. So how do I enlarge the words in there?
<DasEi> orion_X11: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<kholis> how to hidden user notification in this room (something like "foo has joined #ubuntu" or "foo has quit #ubuntu"). it annoying me.. thanks
<DasEi> there terminusboldvga16
<DasEi> kholis: which messenger ?
<kholis> DasEi: i use freenode webbased
<DasEi> kholis: via browser ??
<kholis> DasEi: yup. http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kholis> DasEi: irc port is blocked in my campus :D
<DasEi> kholis: can't say then, idk if /hide join part works there, use a messenger
<asdf_baron> Haiyo!  Why is earcandy simply muting everything it detects
<mreichelt> ok, thank you dominicdinada and alkisg :)
<alkisg> mreichelt: you're welcome
<DasEi> kholis: go via remote shell or use an alternate port (if not also blocked)
<senthilnambi> Anyone here have trouble with gedit resizing on save?
<Milkkk> hey can someone help me with a boot up problem.. when i boot up it just says home directory /etc/timidity nor ours. then just stops
<kholis> DasEi: ooh... i'll try it. thanks anyway :)
<shblang> how can i set the regular expression search and replace plugin for gedit to activate by using ctrl-alt-h instead of from the dragdown menu? anyone?
<Sasquatch7> My splash screen is no longer showing, getting an error message. This is after nvidia driver gpu update. Anyone know anything?
<DasEi> Milkkk: username is timidity ?
<orion_X11> DasEi, Thx. I will try that
<Milkkk> DasEi: nope its a midi thing
<DasEi> Milkkk: seperate home ?
<Milkkk> DasEi: what are u talking about ?
<DasEi> Milkkk: is your /home an own partition ?
<Hasanibrahim> hello, is there anybody who can explain installing windows On ubuntu step by step?
<Milkkk> DasEi: dont think so.. alltough im not sure
<Dr_Willis> Hasanibrahim:  you mean installing windows inside virtualbox?
<DasEi> Milkkk: can you boot a live cd and come back in here as I assume you speak from another system now ?
<Hasanibrahim> No Dr_Willis, i have installed ubuntu on windows. But now i can't boot windows. So i need to reinstall windows.
<Milkkk> DasEi: i dont have a live cd
<Milkkk> DasEi: used the alternative installer
<oliver_> How can I backup my data online in Ubuntu?
<DasEi> Milkkk: which os is on your current machine ?
<violinappren> Hasanibrahim: just reinstall windows and then fix grub
<violinappren> !grub | Hasanibrahim
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<^peanut^> oliver_:  ubuntuone, or dropbox works great!
<Milkkk> DasEi: ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu_> help me
<DasEi> Milkkk: have an usb stick and the broken one the ability to start from usb ?
<violinappren> Hasanibrahim: perhaps your windows partition is still there and only grub needs to be fixed
<ubuntu_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,399667.0.html
<monkey_dust> !ask| ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> !details |  ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Milkkk> DasEi: probably
<oliver_> ^peanut^: Thx I will take i loook!
<^peanut^> oliver_: your welcome
<DasEi> Milkkk: use unetbootin, make a live-usb stick, boot it, so we can look what's up there
<Hasanibrahim> violinappren: in fact, i cann see windows on boot, but when i enter to windows, it's not opening.
<DasEi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Milkkk> DasEi: ok
<Hasanibrahim> Tere is someting wrong with booting windows. so i will try to reinstall windows.
<DasEi> Milkkk: quite simple, , but have to d/l a desktop iso, first
<ronniewoowoo85> I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment, but I'm running a Core i7 machine w/ an ATI 4870x2. For some reason my PC runs over 100 watts higher in Ubuntu (and even Fedora for that matter) than Windows 7. Is this likely to be a video card issue?
<Milkkk> DasEi: but does it matter because i have the alternative version installed not the desktop version
<violinappren> Hasanibrahim: any error messages ?
<ITSa341> can someone help me figure out why this driver won't build ( make clean build )
<Milkkk> DasEi: i know
<BluesKaj> Hasanibrahim, which windows ?
<Milkkk> DasEi: :D
<gianniunix> help http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,399667.0.html
<DasEi> Milkkk: get the desktop, needed for that
<monkey_dust> Hasanibrahim, when you reinstall Windows, your GRUB needs to be repaired, too, so be cautious
<^peanut^> ITSa341: expand on that please
<violinappren> !details | ITSa341
<ubottu> ITSa341: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Milkkk> DasEi: huh ?
<DasEi> Milkkk: and care for 32 or 64
<DasEi> Milkkk: desktop-cd is live-able, alternate isn't
<Hasanibrahim> BluesKaj:  i'm trying to open windows xp sp3. violinappren: There is no error,  i have waited but it didn't open (a black screen was in front of me :) )
<ITSa341> ubuntu 10.4 64 bit...trying to compile a driver for the marvell topdog a,b,g,n  I get an error about cflags when I run ,ake clean build
<Milkkk> DasEi: i know but will ther be any problems because i already have the alternative installed
<Hasanibrahim> monkey_dust: so i think i will recome here :)
<violinappren> Hasanibrahim: what ubuntu version are you using ?
<DasEi> Milkkk: no, it just goes about an bootable usb stick, install is fine with alternate, no matter
<ITSa341> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic'
<ITSa341> scripts/Makefile.build:49: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/rick/Downloads/src_sd8686/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<ITSa341> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/rick/Downloads/src_sd8686] Error 2
<ITSa341> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic'
<ITSa341> make: *** [default] Error 2
<FloodBot4> ITSa341: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milkkk> DasEi: ok thanks
<^peanut^> !paste | ITSa341
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: If you've installed Ubuntu with wubi ("inside windows)" then you should make sure that when you re-install windows you don't delete the current ntfs partition, because that's where Ubuntu is currently installed.
<ubottu> ITSa341: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Hasanibrahim, a blank screen with no prompt   ?
<Hasanibrahim> ubuntu 10.04 violinappren
<ITSa341> brb
<infid> on my netbook ubuntu randomly just started auto selecting things i type in firefox, as if i'm selecting what i type with my mouse. any idea why? i rebooted which fixed it once but it's doing it again
<ITSa341> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467724/
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: no, i didn't install with wubi BluesKaj: yes, after wnter windows on boot menu, a black screen comes and there isn't anything more
<seidos> infid, I have no idea.  Have you tried booting with a different kernel?
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: Can you run boot info script as explained here and pastebin the RESULTS.txt : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 ?
<BluesKaj> Hasanibrahim, did you defrag windows before installing ubuntu ?
<^peanut^> ITSa341: what happens if you just run make?
<violinappren> Hasanibrahim: you could use windows cd in recovery mode, then issue the command  "fdisk /mbr" .. and then restore grub
<skyscraper> hey can anyone help me? i've developed an app, which broadcasts udp to 2.255.255.255 - my pc is in 192.168.0.X subnet... - in windows i can manage this with "route add 2.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 192.168.0.10 metric 1" - in linux i tried "route add -net 2.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 dev wlan0" but it doesnt work... the client in network with ip 2.0.0.1 doesnt recv anything from my linux pc, windows works.... any help?
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: That's not actually needed.
<WillWork4Foo> hi all... this is a painfully n00b kinda question to ask, but - if I decide I want to install and try out xinetd and then change my mind, after I do sudo apt-get remove xinetd how do I get back to the good old-fashioned inetd?
<Milkkk> DasEi: do know of any unetbootin alternatives for osx ?
<WillWork4Foo> apt-get install inetd doesn't seem to work.
<DasEi> Milkkk: sorry, no idea,
<Hasanibrahim> i'm going to do it Jordan_U
<^peanut^> WillWork4Foo: why not use xinitd?
<Hasanibrahim> BluesKaj: no :(
<Milkkk> DasEi: ok :))
<ITSa341> peanut  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467726/
<WillWork4Foo> ^peanut^, things like update-inetd don't work
<violinappren> skyscraper: you could use wireshark to sniff the actual packets being sent and received
<violinappren> !info wireshark | skyscraper
<ubottu> skyscraper: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (lucid), package size 717 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<^peanut^> ITSa341:  did you happen to edit anything in src_sd8686/Makefile
<multi_io> is the former usb.h now named libusb.h?
<ITSa341> Nope
<multi_io> (libusb devel header file)
<ITSa341> I know my limits..........do not touch anything unless told to
<^peanut^> ITSa341: it's possible they have a bug. Have you tried contacting the suppliers support channels?
<DasEi> Milkkk: never tried : http://pastebin.com/xSaqMCRH
<^peanut^> ITSa341:  =) yea that's a good rule of thumb
<skyscraper> violinappren: i do know wireshark and have it installed, too... - but... i think its a routing problem... when i change my linux ip "ifconfig wlan0 2.0.0.2 netmask 255.0.0.0" then the 2.0.0.1-client receives my broadcast send to 2.255.255.255
<Milkkk> DasEi: that should do it
<corpsegrindr> I am SSHing into my homeserver and its coming up as usrname@(none) why would that be?
<ITSa341> peanut the supplier will not even talk to anyone but huge OEM providers who will sign non disclosure agreements and order millions of $ worth of hardware
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U,, well it's not written in stone but I've seenm
<BluesKaj> it recommended
<DasEi> Milkkk: give feedback, caspar might harm you there
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467727/
<^peanut^> ITSa341:  yeah that figures. Nothing in the community for the driver you need?
<Hasanibrahim> BluesKaj: you can take a look if you want, too http://paste.ubuntu.com/467727/
<ITSa341> One reason I will never again own anything with marvell brand hardware in it
<^peanut^> ITSa341: dido
<ITSa341> not unless I want to downgrade to 32bit
<Liam-away> Slasher`
<DasEi> corpsegrindr: did you set ssh to allow password-auth ?
<^peanut^> ITSa341: ah, so your running 64 eh?
<ITSa341> yup
<ITSa341> this thing is fast with 64bit 10.4
<MIH1406> why ubuntu likes python? it is very very slow
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: There is a lot of folklore on spread through the vast interwebs. If you read the man page for ntfsresize it explicitly states that the claims about needing to defrag first are untrue.
<MIH1406> I think if all developers stick to a better programming language is better for linux
<^peanut^> ITSa341: hmm, sorry bro, not sure what to say. Mess around with the Makefile if you know your way around. If not... ask again in channel here, maybe someone else knows. Or, kick back to 32bit =(
<MIH1406> for example c or c++
<corpsegrindr> DasEi: yep, and i can run and install most programs but when i try to run commands like modprobe it tells me unable to reslove host (none)
<DasEi> MIH1406: it's sayn to ease complex tasks, but other languages are supported too, c++ is also widely used
<ITSa341> just hate to have this dang usb wifi plugged in to connect
<ITSa341> ok, thanks peanut
<MIH1406> yes, menu editor is very slow
<MIH1406> I think a c++ clone is better
<capslord> hello there. is anyone here using Ubuntu on a LG x110?
<DasEi> MIH1406: you can use any editor of your choice
<capslord> Ubuntu remix even
<MIH1406> I mean GNOME menu editor
<Red0> im using remix with a netbook
<MIH1406> Also deluge has very very slow GUI
<Planetary> Does anyone know why a gateway pentium D computer will not run a live cd? I put a new cmos battery in it, changed cd drives, safe graphics mode, alterenate iso, usb boot, and both 64 and 32 bit installs. It either says: boot error. or reboots when it starts loading the kernal? I have never seen anything like it...
<DasEi> phyton against c++ has to be translated, this is why it's slower, MIH1406
<budbud> anyone know where i can get a cheap 3g usb/mini pcie card from?
<capslord> I am gonna install remix on my GF's netbook. just wanted to ask if it has any problems on x110
<aeon-ltd> Planetary: fresh disks?
<^peanut^> Planetary: hmm, memory? md5sum the iso image?
<Planetary> new and old
<MIH1406> if you click the down button you have to wait seconds to see the effect while this is not the behavior prefered by any users
<^peanut^> Planetary: btw, pentium D doesn't support 64bit if I remember correctly.
<Planetary> they ahve worked on other computers and I have checked them
<MIH1406> DasEi: I cannot understand what you mean?
<MIH1406> what do you mean by "translated"?
<DasEi> MIH1406: http://i8t.de/index.php
<MIH1406> what is this link, DasEi?
<Planetary> memory? it has a gig, but  I dont remember the brands.
<Jordan_U> MIH1406: Users also expect features, and with open source are often implementing those features on their own time. Programming in python generally provides more stable results faster given the same amount of developer time. And many developers wouldn't even be volunteering that time if they had to write in C++.
<wx9j> what is the oldest version of Ubuntu that supports EXT4 file system ?
<Jordan_U> !pm | Hasanibrahim
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<^peanut^> Planetary: So you do you even see the bootloader splash screen when booting from the live cd?
<violinappren> wx9j: new kernels fix very critical bugs
<DasEi> MIH1406: tinyurl borked, http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/2008/07/performance-comparison-c-java-python-ruby-jython-jruby-groovy/
<wx9j> violinappren, yes but it seems the 10.4 is really messing with my computer
<MIH1406> But this is against Ubuntu if we are doing some (Ubuntu vs Windows)
<Hasanibrahim> i'm sorry asking in private, cause i thought it won't help anyone except  me. did you check Jordan_U ?
<violinappren> wx9j: state your problems here and we may be able to help you
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: Has windows ever booted since you installed Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, I have personal experience with an undefragged windows partition not responding after installing linux , so i'll stick with my experience vs some theory
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: no, it never
<wx9j> the box locks up totally and will not respond till after it is rebooted.
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc
<Milkkk> DasEi: didnt give me any errors im trying the usb now
<violinappren> Hasanibrahim: did you try fixing windows mbr? i gave you the command
<violinappren> !away > SuP|Lobby
<ubottu> SuP|Lobby, please see my private message
<Planetary> ^peanut^: yes, it comes up and askes if it want to try  or intall ubuntu etc. If I try or intstall it spins teh cd up and then reboots. I have played with the bios too. I have tried this with new and old versions of (x/u/k)buntu
<^peanut^> Planetary: Have you run memtest86 from the cd?
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: The windows boot sector (partition boot recort, not mbr) is hard coded to look for windows on the first partition, normally you install Ubuntu in later partitions on the disk rather than earlier ones. I think that fixboot from a windows install CD will fix this but I'm not sure.
<BluesKaj> Hasanibrahim, it looks like you have 2 windows partitions .. I haven't seen a rescue partition for windows XP, so I'm wondering why 2 windows installs ?
<^peanut^> Planetary: I'd run that. just to rule out your memory
#ubuntu 2010-07-23
<Planetary> ^peanut^. ok, any other ideas?
<^peanut^> Planetary: hmm, reset bios back to defaults.
<^peanut^> Planetary: are the cables on the cdrom new or old?
<Hasanibrahim> BluesKaj: as a classical thought: i was going to use it for my multimedia datas
<Sasquatch7> My splash screen no longer works after nvidia update. Any ideas?
<Planetary> ^peanut^: old
<^peanut^> Planetary:  do you have any newer ones? I'd also try replacing that.
<Planetary> ^peanut^: if i put a new battery in wouldnt that reset teh bios?
<^peanut^> Planetary: no
<Planetary> ^peanut^: ok
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: Actually, I'm not sure about my last comment. I think the problem has to do with where window's bootloader is looking for its files but I'm not sure on the details. Try asking in ##windows.
<^peanut^> Planetary: usually you have a jumper on the MB that you can use to reset the BIOS back to factory defaults
<Planetary> ^peanut^: ya ok
<Hasanibrahim> violinappren: i'm now going to reboot and will try to  "fdisk /mbr" . Thanks Jordan_U BluesKaj and violinappren
<Milkkk> DasEi: how do i get it to boot from usb
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: I don't think that fdisk /mbr will help
<^peanut^> Planetary: Try the BIOS reset first, then try installing, if that fails, run the memtest, if that fails, replace the cdrom cable.
<Sunzaru> Art manager install is disabled, i can only download.  here's a picture. http://imagebin.org/106394  am i missing something?  i want to change my logon screen
<^peanut^> Planetary: if that all fails... dude I'm sorry... I'm out of ideas atm
<DasEi> Milkkk: you set in bios which device to boot
<BluesKaj> Hasanibrahim, ok, but this could be a part of the prob , but you must decide which approach to take, the live cd grub fix ...fixmbr only works if you have a C prompt
<Milkkk> DasEi: already did that
<Planetary> ^peanut^: i can try other ram perhaps. thanks man
<^peanut^> Planetary: ok good luck... =)
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: if it doesn't work, i will reinstall windows (with deleting ntfs) than try to fix grub again
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: Whatever the problem is it's not in the mbr, as grub is currently there and working fine. The problem is somewhere in the PBR, ntldr, or boot.ini file.
<DasEi> Milkkk: and then no bootable medium found I guess
<ZykoticK9> Sunzaru, if you are using 9.10 or 10.04LTS then "good luck" with changing to login screen (I've never really been successful in my attempts, hope you have better luck)
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: can't i access boot.ini now?
<Hasanibrahim> i can show it
<DasEi> Milkkk: you said you had a running ubuntu, can try to instll grub2 from there to the usb, then tell grub to boot the *.img
<Blue11> having problems getting x to work properly on a compaq deskpro -- fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 (32 bit) -- worked fine, till I ran the updates, then nothing.
<^peanut^> Sunzaru: have you tried "ubuntu tweak"? I have it, works nicely.
<DasEi> Milkkk: thow easier once se unetbootin
<Milkkk> DasEi: im running on osx
<ZykoticK9> Sunzaru, based on your image - i'm guessing that program will NOT allow you to change GDM screen (those appear to be the old version GDM themes BTW)
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: Yes, but I don't know the syntax very well personally. You can try backing it up and changing the "partition(1)" references to "partition(5)", but I may be completely off on that.
<cens0red> is there any way to get Lucid to work with ATI Radeon Mobility x1600 cards yet?
<Sunzaru> ^peanut^ i'll give that a shot :D
<^peanut^> !ati | cens0red
<ubottu> cens0red: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasEi> Milkkk: or run the image in a virtual drive, and install grub2 to the  usb
<Sunzaru> zykotick9 : kk ty much, giving ubuntu tweek a shot :D
<^peanut^> cens0red: not sure if that will help as I have nvidia...but it's worth a go
<ZykoticK9> Sunzaru, i must admit to not having tried the "Ubuntu Tweek" method, so hopefully that will work.
<^peanut^> "Ubuntu Tweak" not Tweet =)
<^peanut^> ZykoticK9: you should check it out. it's neat
<ZykoticK9> ^peanut^, oops sorry ;)
<Milkkk> DasEi: i think ill just try to find a disc not a usb
<^peanut^> ZykoticK9: =) np man
<^peanut^> ZykoticK9: Sunzaru said it first =)
<Hasanibrahim> BluesKaj: i have a 10.4 cd. i will boot with it than comw here if trying to fix win doesn't work :)
<Hasanibrahim> i will reinstall windows
<cens0red> ^peanut^ I guess not then. Thanks.
<grpace> Question concerning GyachI...  Any takers ?
<^peanut^> ok have a good one all.... cya
<Sasquatch7> Anyone know how to remove the splash screen process from occurring on boot?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know how to restart Subversion on 10.04 ?
<grpace> OK...  I can't get GyachI to login to Yahoo!  Anyone know why ?
<pelmen> guys, how do i integrate all the updates into ubuntu install iso. For example I want to be able to install all latest without access to internet
<ZykoticK9> grpace, looks like it might be a long standing issue.  See post http://sourceforge.net/projects/gyachi/forums/forum/533967/topic/3545402
<cgs_bob> hello all.  when I log into my system under kde, I do not see the networkmanager applet.  I do see it when I'm in gnome.  help!
<grpace> ZyKotc9 ?  Have they changed the login protocol ?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > grpace
<ubottu> grpace, please see my private message
<grpace> ubottu:  Where do I see it at ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> grpace, i remember issues with Yahoo login a while ago (i don't use it myself, so I'm not really sure), i believe it was some sort of change to protocol.  Can you login with other clients?
<Blue11> i have a compaq pro with an intel 82815 video chipset - worked BEFORE I did updates, now it doesn't -- suggestions?
<grpace> ZykoticK9:  I really want to move to Ubuntu. I've tried all protocols Gyachi offers, but no luck.
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, if you had a kernel update can you successfully boot the older kernel?  Hold "Shift" while computer starts if you don't currently see a grub menu.
<ZykoticK9> grpace, you should think about using a newer/different client I think.
<spaceghost_> anyone know how to stop terminal server client from reconnecting every 30 sec after exit
<grpace> Is there one for Ubuntu/Linux that does video chat ?
<cehr> I have a computer that will halt but freeze during a reboot, running hardy. the syslog at shutdown and bootup is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467733/ . can anyone help me fix?
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: it boots, gives me a login screen, but when I login, it just muddles around and never logs me in.
<grpace> Skype hangs up.
<ZykoticK9> grpace, Blue11 sorry guys I gotta run.  Good luck to both of you.
<shell-lord> Anyone know any documentation about raid? One that explains what everything is? like the MD Device, partitions etc
<Blue11> :-(
<spydee32> hi, ubuntu won't startup (stays blank) after i installed ati proprietary drivers from ati web site, now running onboard video in low graphics session
<DasEi> shell-lord: there a lots of out
<shell-lord> dasei, that didn't answer my question fully
<tosia> pl serwer's
<shell-lord> can I use a virtual HDD to make raid1 by making multiple partitions on it?
<shell-lord> Or must I take two separate HDD entities and put partitions on them and connect the HDD ??
<DasEi> shell-lord: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461, or post a specific question
<DasEi> shell-lord: vbox ?
<DasEi> shell-lord: you can create two virtual disks on one physical hd and mirror them
<MFen> can anyone give me any HINTS as to why i can't get disk manager to appear in my gnome panel?
<Zelozelos> is there a better remote desktop viewer then the default one? that one is laggy and freezes up all the time
<MFen> err, "disk mounter" actually
<MFen> it's sitting there taking up 2 pixels. it's invisible.  externally mounted disks that would normally show up there, don't. plugged-in devices that should show up there, don't
<DasEi> Zelozelos: tight and ultravnc are
<MFen> mounted disks also don't show up on the desktop, btw
<shell-lord> dasei, I've put 4 partitions on a virtual hdd. can I put raid on that single virtual HDD?
<MFen> and then, ONCE IN A BLUE MOON, i'll plug in something and the icon will appear there
<dean> hi can someone help me with a grub menu problem?
<MFen> it's maddening. i can't find any good information from ubuntu forums. people have clearly been having this problem for a long time (myself included, across several ubuntu versions) but there's no hint of a solution
<dean> anyone??
<DasEi> shell-lord: yes, least you should, haven't tried this, as if the image(the virthd) gets corrupted, mirror won't save you, better use two independant ones and tell mdadm to boot with one, also
<Dulak> shell-lord: raiding partitions on the same disk gives you no protection on top of a performance hit.  There is no reason to raid on a single disk since if the disk fails you lose everything just as if it weren't raid
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Hello, I am using gnash on my Ubuntu 10.04 .. Everything works great, however when I am opening a video on youtube, its showing "An error occurred". Any solutions?
<shell-lord> dulak, i'm just doing this for education purposes. I don't plan to keep the virtual HDD or any content that's in them.
<trebuchet> I'm encountering this bug, but a fix mentioned by a poster in the tracker links to wiki.netbsd.se, which is dead, so I cannot see what the work-around it. How do I mount my UFS/FFS2 under Lucid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/268665
<DasEi> Dulak: right in case of hw-failure, though two virtual disks reduce the risk of a broken img file in vbox
<dean> Well when i updated to ubuntu 10.04 today it messed up my grub menu and wont let me get on windows 7 when i choose it. all it does is go back to the grub menu screen can anyone help?
<dean> please
<Zelozelos> ty DasEi, i suppose those are showin up in the repo as x11vnc server or ssl/ssh vnc viewer?
<Dulak> shell-lord: well in that case proceed to learn.  It's possible to do what you are asking about
<shell-lord> dulak, do you know of any guides that explain RAID schemes wholly and tersely?
<DasEi> Zelozelos: see
<DasEi> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in lucid
<DasEi> second..
<Dulak> shell-lord: the linux raid howto does a decent job I think
<dean> anyone?
<DasEi> !info tightvncserver | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (lucid), package size 727 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<DasEi> !info tightvnccleint | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: Package tightvnccleint does not exist in lucid
<DasEi> !info tightvncclient | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: Package tightvncclient does not exist in lucid
<Dulak> It's just tightvnc
<shell-lord> dulak, i'm currently reading the ubuntu server guide, but I want a synopsis or explanation of raid1 etc
<BluesKaj> dean , in the terminal sudo update-grub
<DasEi> !info xtightvncviewer | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Dulak> shell-lord: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-1.html#ss1.2
<Dulak> shell-lord: your google-fu is weak!
<shell-lord> dulak, lol, i'm lazy ahahhaa
<dean> blueskaj should i restart and see if it worked
<Zelozelos> xtightvncviwer sounds good but it seems that everytime something is for x, it dosent work for me?
<DasEi> Zelozelos: so it's server and viewer, ultravnc is still a bitter faster, but you will have to compile it, tightvnc does fine for me here
<BluesKaj> dean, did it show the windows partition after the update command?
<Trinexx> This may seem like an odd question, but I was wondering... what file represents eth0, and where can I find it? I'm having fun with the cat command.
<dean> yes
<DasEi> Zelozelos: works fine for x
<dean> Blueskaj yes
<metalgeek> Hi, I have made a new account on my ubuntu 10.04 box.  I would like to transfer data from my old account to the new but it says that i dont have permission, Any help will be grand. Cheers
<MFen> ok, nobody knows that one
<dean> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<MFen> how about this question
<DasEi> Trinexx: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<MFen> what command does ubuntu run to *automount* a disk?
<BluesKaj> well ,if you can get back here , then ok , dean :)
<Zelozelos> im outta time for now ill revisit this later. thanks guys for the help
<Trinexx> Supposing I want to cat eth0 to /dev/dsp, what command would I use?
<MFen> sometimes, when the moons are aligned right, my usb drive will automatically be mounted
<c3l> Trinexx: its somewhere in the kernel modules, not as obvious as an ordinary file
<DasEi> MFen: it reads fstab
<Jordan_U> dean: You accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<Trinexx> c3l, thank you.
<DasEi> Trinexx: echo
<harej> Is there a way to install the Netbook Remix as an OEM?
<Trinexx> DasEi, pardon?
<dean> Jordan_U How can i fix it i just need to get on windows real fast
<borja_> oola
<MFen> DasEi: that doesn't seem possible. it recognizes (sometimes) disks that have never been on the computer before
<borja_> algun español
<DasEi> Trinexx: echo  "someExpression"  > someFile
<MFen> DasEi: i know those aren't in fstab. my usual one isn't in there, but it sometimes works
<MFen> besides which, the mount point is automatically created under /media, and there are no references to /media in fstsab
<DasEi> MFen: handled by upsart then
<Trinexx> DasEi, that's not what I meant, but thank you regardless
<metalgeek> marienz, Hi, Sorry to bother you, Could you spare a second?
<DasEi> upstart*
<Jordan_U> dean: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector But you'l also need to fix the grub-pc package's configuration or you'll have this problem again the next time there is a grub update.
<Trinexx> I'm catting random junk to /dev/dsp. I was just wondering where the file that represents eth0 is at, because I'm curious as to how that would sound
<DasEi> Good evening sir ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Yo DasEi
<MFen> upstart? why would they be handled by a service manager?
<red__> HELP PLEASE!
<c3l> Trinexx: usually somewhere in  /lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Hi, Don't know if you remember me, buy hi
<metalgeek> *but
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: vaguely. Hi back :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | red__
<ubottu> red__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Yesterday you advised me on my 500gb SATA
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: oh yes yes
<red__> my lap top display is huge and I cant change it,  help!
<MFen> ok, so nobody knows what command automounts the disks, either.
<metalgeek> red, wassup
<MFen> *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: sudo umount -a ,assuming its in /etc/fstab
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, I did as you said, then ran into someone who pointed out a flaw in our plan :)
<Trinexx> c3l, thanks. I'll dig around
<MFen> ActionParsnip: i'm talking about the more typical situation where it's *not* in fstab.
<MFen> for example, usb drives
<DasEi> MFen: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/udisks.1.html
<ActionParsnip> MFen: usb partitions (you don't mount drives) can be equally in fstab
<MFen> i know they can be. they typically are not
<MFen> if i grab someone's random usb drive, and plug it in, it will often mount
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: sup? My plans are rarely perfect ;)
<MFen> (on other peoples' computers, it will consistently mount)
<MFen> (but not mine)
<red__> how do i get my screen to a size where i can read it
<c3l> Trinexx: there are some stuff named *eth* none eth0, i dont know much more than tahat you could possibly find what you want in there :)
<DasEi> MFen: it's event-driven
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Do you remember advising me on 10gb for /? Well i did that and the someone pointed out /tmp. Apparently i need more space for it...lol
<enth> What are deb files compressed as?
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: my / is 5Gb and I've never had issue, depends how much you need
<froek> is there a performance hit when running ubuntu 'inside of windows'?
<MFen> DasEi: that isn't helping me debug this. i just want to run the same command that the system uses to automount, so i can automount from the command line
<MFen> although it might be udisks? thanks ActionParsnip
<kblessinggr> I'm trying to boot off the Ubuntu install disk (10.04) but it shows the logo, and then the lil accesibility symbol at the bottom of the screen, and then when it continues to boot up, my LCD monitor all the sudden goes "Out of Range", and there doesn't seem to be a "safe mode graphic" option
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: then when you plug it in run: dmesg | tail ,it will give clues
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: a bad unmount or simply wrenching the device out in any OS can cause it not to automount
<IceMaker> heya :) need help installing tl-wn422g v2 for my new 10.04 netbook edition any1?
<randy_> kblessinggr: it is possible that the application that detects the automatic settings of your monitor (X.org) is having issues
<MFen> ActionParsnip: what would that look like in dmesg? i don't see any errors
<Jordan_U> kblessinggr: Press any key when you see the accessibility icon to get a menu with more options.
<DasEi> MFen: look at /etc/init/udevtrigger.conf        , it's loaded in the kernel at strtup, so all you can do is a mount-script and alias it to a short command
<kblessinggr> Jordan_U: I already did that, there's no safe mode graphics option or any options relating to graphics
<cehr> I have a computer running hardy that halts but freezes during reboot. the syslog of the restart attempt + bootup is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467733/ . any ideas on how to fix this?
<red__> how do i add a high resolution?
<MFen> device found.. waiting before scanning.. scan complete.. then a description of the scsi disk it found. but not mounted
<randy_> kblessinggr: have you attempted to use the alternate cd?
<ActionParsnip> kblessinggr: seach for: ubuntu boot to black screen and use the ubuntugeek link. My webbrowsing is painfully slow here as I am on a coach
<kblessinggr> randy_: and how would I go about forcing it to stay at 1024x768 @ 60hz or lower?
<IceMaker> heya :) need help installing tl-wn422g v2 wlan card for my new 10.04 netbook edition any1?
<kblessinggr> k found it ActionParsnip looking
<randy_> kblessinggr: i know it is *possible* but I only know how to do that through the alternate-cd installer, not through the LiveCD
<metalgeek> when i set up a new user account in Ubuntu dose it have the same permissions default as the first user account that you make on install?
<kblessinggr> also I'm booting off a flash drive I don't exactly have the luxery of burning a CD
<ActionParsnip> Mfen: bad blocks, unknown types. You may see the partitions show in dmesg but with errors. You could try to manually mount the partition to see if you get any errors or warnings
<Blue11> i am trying to get an intel 82815 video chipset to work with  in ubuntu 10.04 - suggestions?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry if i offended, i have only thanks for the help you gave me :)
<enth> What are deb files compressed as?
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  check the forums for that chipset?
<aeon-ltd> Blue11: start by getting the drivers ?
<leagris> metalgeek, not same permission as not in admin group si it can not invoke sudo
<Drone4four> I recently installed kubuntu-kde and it changed the boot splash theme from an orange logo on a black background to tourqoise on blue.  How do I change it back? In KDE, I can navigate to Settings > System Settings > Appearance > Splash Screen but that's not what i'm looking for.  I'm not trying to change KDE's Splash Screen that shows when you load the KDE window manager after logging in as a user. Further, I'm not trying to change grub's boot splash im
<Drone4four> age. I want to change the boot splash theme which lasts 25 seconds that is shown between the time your select the kernel in grub2 and the time gdm loads.  Right now it says "Kubuntu" in an ugly way and I want to change it back to what it was originally before I installed KDE.  I want it to say "Ubuntu" as it should by default. How can I better describe what I am trying to do so I can search for it on Google?  What Google search terms will yield the res
<Drone4four> ults I am looking for?
<FloodBot4> Drone4four: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randy_> kblessinggr: it is possible to also load the alternate cd off a thumb drive ... though of course a pain
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: I will check again.
<shay27> Hello , does someone here familiar with Tor anonymity service ? i installed Tor on my Ubuntu and i would like to ask few question regarding the tor features ?
<Drone4four> sorry for the flood
<kblessinggr> sec I'll try the ubergeek options
<randy_> kblessinggr: i'm assuming that your monitor is exceedingly old...
<MFen> yeah, i know. i've manually mounted it a few times and never got any errors
<enth> heavens
<metalgeek> leagris, Thanks, so theoretically, how would i reset my machine to that sort of default position
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: not at all. There is usually more than one answer :)
<leagris> shay27, I use tor, not en expert though ask
<DasEi> cehr. hardy ? message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth3
<metalgeek> IE one acount with the right privileges
<DasEi> cehr: can you boot safemode ?
<leagris> metalgeek, what default would you restore ?
<IceMaker> heya :) need help installing tl-wn422g v2 for my new 10.04 netbook edition any1 know how to do that?
<kalo_> anyone know if ubuntu going from 9-10 to change something that no longer run the aircrack
<ActionParsnip> red__: high resolution for what?
<shay27> leagris: thanks , i would like to know if the its possible to gain new ip address via Tor and to ping other machine using the Tor ip ?
<IceMaker> shay27:  can i im u i have a q for u?
<MFen> udisks mounted it with no errors
<DasEi> kalo : still there in 10
<cehr> DasEi: yes, hardy. I can boot normally without problems, but rebooting will cause a freeze
<meesebyte> I cannot edit /etc/default/grub it says permission denied
<metalgeek> leagris, I want to kind of reset to one accountlike when i installed, but i dont want to use the account i made
<leagris> shay27, I use tor + privoxy so no it can not send ICMP messages (pings)
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: there is nothing useful there...
<hiexpo> kalo_,  is it still in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> Meesebyte: run: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub ,and you have write access
<DasEi> cehr: from a first glance nothing unusual, consider going to jaunty, as support ends, and is the system updated/graded ?
<shay27> leagris: ok , can i make the browser (mozilla) to gain new ip via Tor ?
<DasEi> hiexpo: it is
<leagris> metalgeek, I'd say, delete the account without deleting the user directory, then recreate immediatly
<metalgeek> However i would like to copy the videos,doc,pics etc from that account
<hiexpo> DasEi,  ya i don't know cause i never install it that way
<kalo_> if it is, but now I do not inject packets
<meesebyte> thanks. And I don't see windows xp in that folder. How do I set it first?
<leagris> shay27, with tor button at least, it go out with a new ip each time a new tcp connection is made.
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: if you simply delete all the hidden folders in the home dir and leave all the user data files in root recovery console then next login you will get all vanilla settings
<DasEi> shay27: can also set manually, it's a socks4 proxy, on 9050 in default
<charley__> anyone know why Yahoo Games wont work on firefox?
<cehr> DasEi: yes, the system is upgraded. perhaps upgrading the kernel would help?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | meesebyte
<ubottu> meesebyte: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RenatoSilva> Is Emerald still officially maintained? Is there any replacement for getting true vista-like decoration?
<leagris> metalgeek, if you want to reset settings, then clear the user home directory then copy /etc/skel ther
<test34> ActionParsnip, maybe should delete hidden files too?
<ActionParsnip> meesebyte: you don't add dualboot stuff in that file, its elsewhere, that factoid will help
<rautamiekka> By applying a registry hack, Window$ 7 permits multiple simultaneous Remote Desktop connections. Is there such for Ubuntu ?
<meesebyte> Kthx
<DasEi> cehr: does /var/log/kern.log  offer any hints ? or messages in same dir ?
<leagris> metalgeek, /etc/skel contains default home directory content after creation
<shay27> DasEi: can i open the browser from command line including the socks parameters ?
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: its not maintained but is in the repo
<test34> rautamiekka, there is no such registry in ubuntu;)
<random_hunter_> ActionParsnip, Sorry, over hear, random_hunter is metalgeek. Sorry, I was geting lag, opened another connection with ssl much better now. I got your last post but didn't understand all of it
<Dr_Willis> !emerald | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> test34: indeed, gives vanilla settings next boot
<DasEi> shay27: not that I knew, but once ff is up, can put it unter settings, next time you call it, it will still be there
<woodyjlw> I have a WOW folder that I copied from windows and I have installed ubuntu 10.04 and wine so where is best place to put the wow folder and how do I make a shortcut to desktop for Wow.exe ?
<test34> ActionParsnip, indeed not only directories but also files
<IceMaker>  need help installing tl-wn422g v2 for my new 10.04 netbook edition any1 know how to do that?
<rautamiekka> test34: I know. I asked is there such feature or possibility of multiple simultaneous remote usage.
<leagris> rautamiekka, no hack needed, install freenx and nxclients and voila
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  wine stuff goes in .wine under the proper location.
<kblessinggr> anyone ever managed to get a Linksys WUSB11 wifi adapter to work in 10.04?
<kalo_> 9 with ubuntu, if I injected 10 ubuntu packages but no, there are some moyivo by what happens this
<DasEi> IceMaker: I'm no good in wireless, but basics :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<metalgeek> sh*t
<ActionParsnip> rautamiekka: you can connect to a seperate screen, I believe. You can use x forwarding and just run the app from the terminal. You may not need the full desktop as many apps have web interfaces and ncurses interfaces which are much more elegant
<kblessinggr> DasEi: however while mine is listed as supported and "just plug in" it doesn't show up says no wireless device detected
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: That's bad :( I like the vista style, I don't want to leave it. I think I'll continue using it. Didn't have any problem yet in 10.4.
<charley__> anyone know why Yahoo Games wont work on my firefox?
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: ^
<woodyjlw> Dr_Willis, thanks for info.   where would I find .wine   sorry still learning linux here
<kblessinggr> says "Just choose wireless network in networking, and works. Xubuntu 6.06." , but it doesn't do that for me"
<ActionParsnip> kblessinggr: the make and model is moot. If you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the chip and you can find guides using that
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  i dont bend over too far backewards for eyecandy.
<IceMaker> DasEi: i`ll take a look but i don't know nothing almoust about linux
<kblessinggr> ActionParsnip: why would it be moot, its exactly a 2.8 firmware which is listed as supported
<cehr> DasEi: the only red flags in kern.log are "[   20.495354] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found." and various usb errors (all usb ports seem to work though)
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  .wine is in your home dir. its made the first time you run wine. You may want tor ead up on some wine basics
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: it does work, just nobody is coding for it but the code works. I use it on my laptop just dandy
<Jordan_U> woodyjlw: I doubt that just copying the directory over is enough. If nothing else it'll probably need some registry keys.
<cens0red> what's 10.10 going to be called?
<kblessinggr> ActionParsnip: nothing popped up on that command
<DasEi> cehr: rebuild initramfs then, by : sudo update-initramfs -u (and be aware you can directly dist-upgrade hardy to lucid!!!)
<ActionParsnip> kblessinggr: because linksys don't make wireless chips. Its most likely an atheros or broadcom chip. The chip is what you are driving
<metalgeek> When i wanna change password with nickserve, what is the <key> arg
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: ask in #freenode
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  i downloaded gnacktrack to check it out what a waste of my time that was
<DasEi> metalgeek: #freenode
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: ok I know, I just thought that the vista decoration was so cool that people would create a replacement. I heard of Jasper
<ActionParsnip> Hiexpo: what is it?
<cehr> DasEi: will try lucid if nothing else works, thanks
<DasEi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<metalgeek> Cheers
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  uses ubuntu 10.04 and suppose to like a backtrack gnome
<lukas2511> hi! does anyone know why the ubuntu splash-screen (on boot) is stretched, but if i boot from the install disc it's just centered.. i want it centered on boot because it looks kinda crappy if it is strechted :-/
<kblessinggr> ActionParsnip: but it'd still show me something with that command wouldn't it?
<woodyjlw> jordan_U,  what kind of regestry keys are you thinking I will need
<Jordan_U> woodyjlw: No idea, and I don't think it will be trivial to find out. But try asking in #winehq
<gianniunix> hi help
<gianniunix> to boot me it flashes the led of the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> kblessinggr: check: lsusb ,too see if its listed there. You can use the 8 character hexid to find guides
<woodyjlw> ok thankks
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: I've not used backtrack
<charley__> anyone know why Yahoo Games wont work on my firefox?
<ActionParsnip> gianniunix: which? Your pc is telling you stuff
<ActionParsnip> charley__: no java most likely
<charley__> i got the addon
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: It runs the entire desktop environment as root by default, that should probably tell you enough about it :)
<charley__> it should be able to run java applets
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: puppy does that....
<DasEi> gianniunix: kernel panic
<wiesshund> charley__,  you have an up to date java runtime installed right?
<DasEi> gianniunix: try to boot another entry from grub
<charley__> i believe so
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: but if its ubuntu then bad bad bad
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Could you possibly explain this alittle further, sorry. metalgeek: if you simply delete all the hidden folders in the home dir and leave all the user data files in root recovery console then next login you will get all vanilla settings
<gianniunix> when start the PC after the grub, all black and I flash the three led of the keyboard DasEi
 * metalgeek scratches head
<DasEi> gianniunix: see above
<red__> how can i increase my monitor from 800x600 to a higher resolotion
<jayp910> is there a hardware channel on this server
<Dr_Willis> gianniunix:  you mean the capslock led and other leds are all flashing?
<metalgeek> #hardware
<Dr_Willis> jayp910:  try #hardware ?
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: the hidden folders store all the config for all apps including gnome,compiz and whatnot. If you delete them and an app is used it will see the config is missing and generate a vanilla config for you. If you delete all hidden files this will happen for everything
<DasEi> red: which g-card ?
<Dr_Willis> red__:  you did install the proper video card drivers for your video card?
<gianniunix> Dr_Willis: yes
<ActionParsnip> red__: what video card?
<jayp910> invite only
<kblessinggr> on the USB side ActionParsnip its listed as a Linksys WUSB11 2.8 , 1915:2233 <--- I assume thats the hex you mean
<Dr_Willis> gianniunix:  thats a sign of a major crash.
<DasEi> jayp910: ##hardware
<Dr_Willis> jayp910:  its MOST like 'regiestered nicks' only...
<red__> intel it in a packar bell laptop
<gianniunix> how solve?
<gianniunix> :(
<DasEi> gianniunix: try to boot another entry from grub
<wiesshund> red__,  system >preferences > (your video card driver app)  usualy is how
<metalgeek> Cool, Will give a try, EVERY HIDDEN FILE in my home. your sure?
<ActionParsnip> kblessinggr: yeah,so serch for: ubuntu 1915:2233 ,see what comes up
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  try moving the hidden files/dirs.. not deleting them :0 to some backup dir.
<red__> wies it not give me any choice to go higher
<ActionParsnip> red__: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, always a pleasure DR, thanks for the assist
<red__> action i not know what that mena
<Dr_Willis> red__: a pakard bell laptop? How old is that thing?
<gianniunix> DasEi nothing to make
<songer> hello
<wiesshund> red__,  sounds like you dont have the hardware driver enabled?  look in system > admin > hardware drivers ?
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  its worth learning what all those 'hidden and other special' dirs do. :) and dont touch the .gvfs dir either
<DasEi> gianniunix: tried another kernel ?
<red__> Dr ? it runs vista
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: yep, you can make a new folder if you want and simply move them. I advise you do it in recovery mode root console so the files aren't in use
<Stameni> whats the shell command to unzip files ?
<ActionParsnip> red__: you haven't configured your driver yet
<Dr_Willis> red__:  I thouigh pakard bell went belly under ages ago.. still How old is that laptop?
<songer> i'm getting this:  E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-lucid.list
<kblessinggr> well that's annoying, I got into liveCD mode, with the nomodeset option, installed UBuntu, rebooted, and I got no grub or anything to press 'e' at, so naturally it goes straight to "Out of Sync"
<red__> wies looking now
<gianniunix> yes DasEi
<gianniunix> :(
<red__> action how i do that
<wiesshund> red__,  roughly, how old is the hardware?  ubuntu doesnt put in alot of support for hardware considered long outdated unless you use an old distro
<DasEi> Stameni: err... unzip ?!
<ActionParsnip> Songer: edit the file and look at line 2
<Stameni> DesEi: zip -qr file_path destination_path
<gianniunix> how to solve?
<Stameni> is to compress archive, yes ?
<ActionParsnip> red__: run it in a terminal (applications -> accessories)
<red__> wies 5 year old
<DasEi> Stameni: man unzip tells you
<Stameni> but it wont work
<red__> action what i type?
<ActionParsnip> Songer: that ppa is hugely experimental so you can very much expect issues with it
<DasEi> Stameni: same for packing, man zip
<ActionParsnip> red__: scroll up. I already told you
<DasEi> gianniunix: tried another kernel ? same thing ?
<peta> hello everybody
<Stameni> DasEi thankk you !
<songer> ok
<peta> while resarting the apache2 my ssh hung up and now i destroyed apache's pid file. how can i recreate it?
<red__> i sorry i stupid
<DasEi> peta:restart apache
<IceMaker> ok 2 q . i need to install a wlan card and can i type hebrew in ubuntu?
<mercedes> HELLO
<ActionParsnip> red__: also, once you type action, press tab and it will complete my nick and will highlight like my text highlights you
<gianniunix> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/467748/
<KB1JWQ> IceMaker: Yes, it's under the keyboard settings.
<Flare183> !hi | mercedes
<ubottu> mercedes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gianniunix> DasEi  same thing
<ActionParsnip> Songer: you will need: gksudo gedit ,to get write access to the file
<cheri703> I keep getting errors processing "oss4-dkms"
<cheri703> over and over...
<DasEi> gianniunix: so you will have to boot live again and then rebuild the initramfs, then again re-check grub
<songer> ActionParsnip, if i just tipe: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<peta> DasEi:  OMFG! of course!!! :)
<ActionParsnip> songer: no, sudo is NOT used for gedit. And you aren't editting that file, reread your error message
<DasEi> peta: serv well ...
<red__> I am sorry i am useless? not know whAt i doig sorry
<gianniunix> DasEi grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ???
<ActionParsnip> red__: jeez. The command is: lspci | grep -i vga
<DasEi> gianniunix: yes, but first rebuild initrd
<gianniunix> DasEi what's a command^
<songer> so hoew is it: gksudo gedit
<red__> action i typed that in
<DasEi> gianniunix: in first, same approach as for grub, mount /-bind, chroot (/proc /sys /dev and /dev/pts)
<ActionParsnip> Songer: correct, that will correctly launch gedit. Then you can open the file you need to edit
<DasEi> gianniunix: then cd into /boot
<ActionParsnip> red__: ok what was output?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis , Vanilla restart just like you saidJust like you guys said
<metalgeek> cheers
<DasEi> gianniunix: update-initramfs -c -k all
<dabukalam> Is there any way to send keystrokes to a computer (UNR+XBMC) over SSH, so i can, for example, pause a movie, or navigate using arrow keys?
<Drone4four> I recently installed kubuntu-kde and it changed the boot splash theme from an orange logo on a black background to tourqoise on blue. How do I change it back? Full details of my problem at this thread on the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536875
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: if you backedup the data and are happy with the result then you can delete the backup, or burn to cd for archiving
<songer> ActionParsnip, a blanck windows
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: I believe xbmc has a web ui
<songer> appers
<Dianne417> anyone out there?
<DasEi> gianniunix: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX  with x correct letter of grubs harddrive
<Flare183> !ask | Dianne417
<ubottu> Dianne417: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<red__> 01:00.o VGA compatible controleer: silicon integrated systems (Sis) 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Dianne417> have ubuntu 8.4, firefox
<DasEi> Dianne417: just a ~1400 :)
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Will keep around until i have run all of the programs i find in there with no problems, then probably delete
<ActionParsnip> songer: copy the filename from your error about 'n' and open it in gedit
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: absolutely. You have created a rollback path and is very professional
<Dianne417> have ubuntu 8.4, Firefox. Installed all updates today, but now I have to clear cache every time I browse the internet
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: genius. thanks.
<shay27> leagris: can i set tor to gain ip by country ?
<DasEi> shay27: yes, that's possible
<gianniunix> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/467751/
<Dianne417> ﻿have ubuntu 8.4, Firefox. Installed all updates today, but now I have to clear cache every time I try to log into Facebook
<red__> action did you get that
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: ^^ He's talking to you
<ActionParsnip> red__: ok those aren't very friendly to setup but it can be done. You will need an xorg.conf file to get a higher res. Use what you just pasted to find guides
<Stameni> and here is wwhy u dont need to mess with terminal if you dont know exactly what are you doing :)
<Stameni> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Stameni> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<gianniunix> just
<gianniunix> ?
<Dianne417> ﻿have ubuntu 8.4, Firefox. Installed all updates today, but now I have to clear cache every time I try to log into Facebook
<Flare183> !repeat | Dianne417
<ubottu> Dianne417: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: who is?
<DasEi> shay27: http://i8t.de/ukydrd48
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: red__
<hiexpo> gonna get a flood note
<red__> action just type that into google you mean
<songer> ActionParsnip, ?gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: always a pleasure
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: haha holy crap, it's perfect. I was expecting so much less :D
<DasEi> gianniunix: looks fine, exit  to get out chroot, then sudo reboot
<wiesshund> Dianne417,  er what is happening that makes you have to clear the cache?
<Dianne417> ﻿have ubuntu 8.4, Firefox. Installed all updates today, but now I have to clear cache every time I log into Facebook, any ideas?
<Dianne417> nothing happens
<Dianne417> tries to open the page
<ActionParsnip> songer: whatever the error says dude. It named the file for you.
<Dianne417> but just says "done"
<gianniunix> try DasEi
<MauBot> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Dianne417:  try a new firefox profile. or try a new user. see if affexcts them
<shay27> DasEi: can this be done from command line ? (i am starting tor using : sudo /etc/init.d/tor start) how can i configure tor for specific country ?>
<wiesshund> red__,  in google type SIS +671 +x11 +setup
<Dianne417> ﻿﻿have ubuntu 8.4, Firefox. Installed all updates today, but now I have to clear history/cache every time I log into Facebook, any ideas?
<DasEi> Dianne417: else use an extra repo and the latest build , FB is fine with it from here
<Dianne417> have 2 Facebook accts.....effects both
<Dianne417> extra repo?
<pcandgame-03> hola
<ActionParsnip> red__: i'd use the entire output. You will need to run: sudo Xorg --configure ,in root recovery mode to get a skeleton file which you can then flesh out
<pcandgame-03> me gustaria saber como reinstalar firefox desde una carpeta del escritorio
<wiesshund> Dianne417, please stop repeating your initial statement over and over
<Dianne417> any way to PM me regarding my issue?
<Dr_Willis> Dianne417:  makea new Ubuntu USER  and try it with them.
<red__> wies thank you
<Flare183> !es | pcandgame-03
<ubottu> pcandgame-03: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey, i have been researching the topic of installing ubuntu on my macbook pro, and now i have come to point where i need to boot ubuntu. I have tried to do it with a 9.04 cd, but i want to directly install lucid so i need to do it from a sdcard or external harddrive since i have no empty dvds laying around. I have tried a lot of things, but nothing that worked, so how would i go about doing this? I have to create boot disk fr
<ChrisBuchholz> both mac and ubuntu 9.04 but none of them worked.
<jrib> Dianne417: it's best to keep help in the channel
<pcandgame-03> jjajajj
<ActionParsnip> Dianne417: not an extra facebook profile, a firefox profile. Run: firefox -p ,make a new profile and test using that
<pcandgame-03> como se hace el slah al reves
<jrib> !es | pcandgame-03
<ubottu> pcandgame-03: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slidinghorn> !usb | ChrisBuchholz
<ubottu> ChrisBuchholz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ChrisBuchholz> slidinghorn: thats not really the problem - the problem is that mac is entirely different. It seems to me you cant do it any of the traditional ways
<pcandgame-03> que guatea la wea al tratar de instalar programas
<pcandgame-03>  lo demas and a bien
<Dianne417> and it says I ned Adobe 9, but I already have 9 installed
<Flare183> !es | pcandgame-03
<ActionParsnip> ChrisBuchholz: there is an exe on pendrive linux you can use to transfer the iso nicely to a usb if you have a windws pc flapping around
<ubottu> pcandgame-03: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> pcandgame-03: english only here.  Please type: /join #ubuntu-es
<DasEi> Dianne417: try re-profiling, else get another repo
<pcandgame-03> con que tecla se hace el gato?
<Dianne417> ﻿it says I need Adobe 9, but I already have 9 installed
<pcandgame-03> help
<ActionParsnip> Dianne417: quit repeating like that, so annoying
<slidinghorn> !es > pcandgame-03 esta es la tercera que ha sido convocada para hablar Inglés o entrar al canal español
<ubottu> pcandgame-03, please see my private message
<DasEi> Dianne417: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ChrisBuchholz> ActionParsnip: i have already tried making severals from my ubuntu live cd, but the problem is that macs need special threatment
<ActionParsnip> Dianne417: you also cannot install "adobe 9" it doesn't exist
<Dianne417> ActionParsnip....I have to repeat bcuz no one is giving me an answer that works!
<Dianne417> Adobe 9 was already installed....worked yesterday until I did Ubuntu updates today!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Dianne417: if EVERYONE did that it'd make the channel useless. Its called flooding and is not tollerated
<songer> ActionParsnip,  I did not understand, but now i get it
<Dianne417> come on guys
<Dianne417> I've managed call centers before
<Dianne417> this is not working
<DasEi> heh ?
<Flare183> wow :/
<ActionParsnip> Songer: what is the filename in error called?
<wiesshund> wtf does a call center have to do with unpaid people hellping out other people in thier spare time out of the kindness of thier hearts?
<red__> how do i run some thing from root?
<wiesshund> red sudo  command
<Flare183> wiesshund: I have no idea but oh well
<Dr_Willis> wiesshund:  :) and you have to wonder where his patience went.
<songer> ActionParsnip, E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu
<wiesshund> red__,  like sudo gedit mytext.txt  etc
<red__> should i have dollar sighn there
<songer> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-lucid.list ActionParsnip
<CkhiKuzad> help! i am in an ubuntu LiveBoot for 10.04, i used unetbootin to get it, now it wants me to unmount a nonexistant /cdrom. how do i do this? (i WILL be getting this installed now)
<wiesshund> red__,  your prompt may be set to display a dollar sign
<ActionParsnip> Songer: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-lucid.list
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  what wants you to unmount  /cdrom ?
<red__> weiser it say i must be set as root
<Dr_Willis> songer:  line 2 of that file proberly has a typo.
<CkhiKuzad> the installer, Dr_Willis. it gets to the eyecandy-ish installer part, where it shows the ubuntu "circle" then a progress bar, then i get a little error
<CkhiKuzad> that says /cdrom needs unmounted. but i cant unmount it from a virtual CLI session
<ActionParsnip> Songer: check the 2nd line of the file, see what's what
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  Hmm. I cant recall ysing unetbootin to do an install lately.. I normally make a usb-installer  with the usb-disk-creator tool. It seems to work a bit better then unetbootin
<hydester> anybody have pidgin running with video  chat on google talk?
<CkhiKuzad> can i get rid of this in the mtab thing? my cd drive is burnt out, so i dont need it
<hydester> on lucid, i have gstreamer ffmpeg plugin, etc.
<Flare183> hydester: I do, and it works perfectly
<CkhiKuzad> i cant boot from USB, Dr_Willis
<songer> i already get it
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<hiexpo> CkhiKuzad,  unplug it
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:   then how did you boot? im confus3ed..
<songer>  ActionParsnip  i fixed it
<arbo> Running ubuntu 1004, HDMI audio output is suddenly not working, and I'm not sure what's wrong.  looking for some troubleshooting.
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, i installed it to my hard drive through unetbootin
<hiexpo> all always says thaT upon leaving
<mercedes> hola
<CkhiKuzad> its a "frugal install" that allows me to live-boot.
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: disable its controller in bios. Easier :)
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  ewwww. :) what IS your partition layout right now then?
<Flare183> !sound | arbo
<ubottu> arbo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> songer: good lad
<hydester> Flare183: where there any tricks?  i have it where the other user (using gmail web video client) can't see me, but can hear me and i can see AND hear them
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  it could be its having some issues because your 'live os' partition is on the same Hd you are installing to.,
<mercedes> hello
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  so what is your drive partition layout looking like?
<Flare183> hydester: just enable the plugin, it all works after that
<Flare183> !hi | mercedes
<ubottu> mercedes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hydester> Flare183: what plugin?
<CkhiKuzad> nope,  i am installing it to SDA4, and the liveboot is on SDB2
<Drone4four> I recently installed kubuntu-kde and it changed the boot splash theme from an orange logo on a black background to tourqoise on blue. How do I change it back? Full details of my problem at this thread on the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536875
 * hiexpo  oops misunderstood 
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  ok. that 'should' work. but ive rarely tried it that way
<mercedes> wat
<Flare183> hydester: the Video and webcam plugin
<CkhiKuzad> Drone4four, try startup-manager. you can get it through apt, synaptic, or the add/remove.
<mercedes> noo teng
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_willis, how do i make it force disable the /cdrom thing? i tried umount -f
<hydester> Flare183: voice/video settings plugin?
<mercedes> no se inmgles
<Flare183> hydester: yup
<CkhiKuzad> !es | mercedes
<ubottu> mercedes: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mercedes> jaja
<ActionParsnip> Drone4four: I think if you read guides on how to change plymouth there is an update-alternatives command to switch it
<mercedes> seamos friens
<Drone4four> ty CkhiKuzad, i'll try that
<mercedes> hello
<songer> ActionParsnip, i'm following a tutorial to install the lates driver for my geforce 615o le nvidia
<mercedes> hello how are you?
<CkhiKuzad> no problem Drone4four, i may have some trouble myself, but it doesnt stop me from trying to help others ^^
<songer> because i cannot set my resolution in vercion current or 96, 176
<ActionParsnip> Songer: I use the nvidia vdpau with mine but I believe that repo has packages on too
<DasEi> mercedes: join #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus for random chat
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, any help?
<songer> how can i inattall it
<ActionParsnip> Drone4four: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<CkhiKuzad> also, ubi-migrationassistant failed with code 141, and its saying that it could break my install. what should i do?
<DasEi> CkhiKuzad: what's your issu (haven't followed)
<ActionParsnip> songer: search for the nvidia-vdpau ppa and all will be revealed
<cablop> what is the best aletrnative to utorent n ubuntu?
<songer> i was tellin you i'm following this tutorial but when i make upgrade appers  a packages to upgrade call it: xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<sebsebseb> cablop: Ktorrent I guess
<cablop> or better, a page with alternatives to some software?
<DasEi> cablop: best is a poll, there are deluge and vuze/azureus
<cablop> ktorrent?
<CkhiKuzad> DasEi, i am in an ubuntu Liveboot from my hard drive, the boot is off my SDB drive, and i am trying to install 10.04 to an SDA drive. first it failed because /cdrom couldnt be unmounted, and now ubi-migrationassistant is saying that it decided to fail with error 141
<songer> but mine is gforce and the tutorial says that it works the repo for my gforce
<sebsebseb> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.4+dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1254 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<songer> ok
<cablop> but azureus is banned in many trackrs :(
<hydester> Flare183: did you change the settings from default?
<Flare183> hydester: nope
<giulio> DasEi, work :D but usplash don't work
<sebsebseb> cablop: http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com
<hydester> Flare183: pidgin from the distro or from pidgin.im/ubuntu?
<cablop> thanks sebsebseb
<DasEi> cablop: go crypted or lazy bit then
<Flare183> hydester: not distro is called the repos
<sebsebseb> cablop: uhmm not so sure about that, and I guess its not in trackers that are providing downloads that aren't pirated
<Flare183> its*
<sebsebseb> !piracy > cablop
<ubottu> cablop, please see my private message
<hydester> Flare183: uh, yeah.  hmm.  let me roll back and see
<Flare183> hydester: Alright
<[Raiden]> songer: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<CkhiKuzad> DasEi, did you see my last post?
<CkhiKuzad> "DasEi, i am in an ubuntu Liveboot from my hard drive, the boot is off my SDB drive, and i am trying to install 10.04 to an SDA drive. first it failed because /cdrom couldnt be unmounted, and now ubi-migrationassistant is saying that it decided to fail with error 141"
<sebsebseb> cablop: anyway remember to only install programs from the Ubuntu repos,  or trusted sources such as offical websites
<DasEi> CkhiKuzad: saw it
<slimjimflim> hi i have a saa7164 w/ 4 bnc video inputs, but i can only see one at a time through /dev/video0
<CkhiKuzad> any help, DasEi?
<cablop> lol, nope, some trackers just ban azureus cause azureus starts many threads and trackers got errors at trying to ddeal with just one torrent client or so
<slimjimflim> is there a way to access the other channels or to forward them to another /dev/* ?
<sebsebseb> cablop: oh ok
<DasEi> CkhiKuzad: sda drive is ssd ? did the install went through ?
<cablop> never understood that, also my isp seems to have it but not utorrent, and utorrent is the best ans fastest of all in windows :) i got my ubuntu installlers with it ;)
<CkhiKuzad> The install worked until it decided /cdrom NEEDED to be unmounted. but my other errors didnt happen
<sebsebseb> cablop: Ktorrent is probably the best in Desktop Linux, also if you really want uTorrent you can Wine it
<Myion> uTorrent works really well with wine
<cablop> i wined it in the past, but i'm willing to use ubuntu as pure as i could :)
<cablop> except the things that i had to place in the vm :P
<DasEi> CkhiKuzad: that is, if you try to boot it, get an error message ?
<sebsebseb> cablop: using only Gnome apps and such would be a bit sucky, mixing a bit with KDE apps is good though :)
<sebsebseb> cablop: You know what Gnome and KDE are right?
<cablop> yup, KDE too, i mean, the less i wine, the better for me :)
<CkhiKuzad> DasEi. i am installing right now. its not working. there, the style of asking that is typical of help channels.
<songer> whats mine: W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead
<sweetpi> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 124 kB
<sebsebseb> cablop: Ktorrent is for KDE, but you can run it in Gnome/Ubuntu
<cablop> yes i know
<cablop> i was using ubuntu for a long time, well, as a server
<sebsebseb> cablop: oh
<cablop> this week i decided to switch to it ansd stop virtualizing the ubuntu... then i'll virtualize windows intead
<[Raiden]> Transmission is also not bad
<cablop> buit after some years you realize you are too much used to windows things
<sebsebseb> Transmisson is alright yeah, but Ktorrent is better :)
<[Raiden]> )
<CkhiKuzad> fine then. no more help for me! yay! \o/
<sebsebseb> CkhiKuzad: whats the issue?
<CkhiKuzad> when i am installing from a liveboot from my hard drive, it fails because it cant unmount /cdrom. i want to kill cdrom ^^ how do i remove it so it wont be detected anymore?
<gianniunix> DasEi,  how to it restores usplash?
<red__> still no joy :0(
<juglar> g
<Flare183> CkhiKuzad: sudo eject
<gianniunix> DasEi,  it is looked at badly
<DasEi> sebsebseb: as far as I got it, he tires to install ubuntu on an internall ssd in a multi-hd box and has error 141 in migration assistant
<CkhiKuzad> Flare183, if that works, i will be incredibly suprised, and if it does, thank you. if it doesnt... meh.
<Flare183> CkhiKuzad: if it doesn't then something else is doing it
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo apt-get install --reinstall usplash
<CkhiKuzad> Flare183, if its something else, its probably my crappy cdrom drive, that is burnt out.
<DasEi> gianniunix: ah, that was you the above"works now, so no more kernel panic, nice
<Flare183> CkhiKuzad: I know how that feels :S
<hydester> Flare183: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+question/103779
<hydester> Flare183: i guess that is my problem
<Flare183> hydester: alright try empathy
<CkhiKuzad> Flare183, i just kicked my cd disk tray, my foot is bleeding, and the tray went flying. i hope that solved the problem. now i need to remove /cdrom from a table that allows the operating system to even know it exists.
<Flare183> CkhiKuzad: ouch O.O
<gianniunix> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467759/
<gianniunix> :(
<preston_> got a question for yall
<CkhiKuzad> not really, adrenaline from frustration offsets it Flare183. now i need to remove this ficken thing.
<hydester> Flare183: i tried.  hmm, maybe it is a firewall thing.
<preston_> if anyone can help me
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo apt-get install --reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Flare183> hydester: sudo ufw disable
<trojan_spike> preston_, whats the wuestion?
<priv> preston_: just say
<trojan_spike> question
<hydester> Flare183: that was my next step. thanks
<shell-fu> how do you upgrade a program with apt-get
<gianniunix> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467760/
<preston_> for some reason, when i installed ubuntu, it decided it didnt like my wifi card and it doesnt show up
<Flare183> !wireless | preston_
<ubottu> preston_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<preston_> im a linux noob anyway
<Flare183> shell-fu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sublime> hello.. i am trying to install ubuntu-xen-server package on lucid baseline system and keep receiving error messages about xen-tools not installable.. why is this occuring?
<preston_> the cards not on there
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<trojan_spike> preston_, install ::  ndifwrapper-utils-1.9
<DasEi> gianniunix: go through this, afterwards sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<DasEi> gianniunix: then reboot
<Guest16547> I loaded a USB stick with UNETbootin switched to USB boot in setup and it will not boot.Also loaded external Hard Drive and it will not boot.I have a Toshiba Satellite a205-5804
<gartral> is it possible to remove the 30 second timer for bad patern logins? it's really starting to piss me off cuase my phone thinks i put 5 patterns in when rying to do 1
<gianniunix> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467761/
<scooter2> Hello. Is there any way of removing ANSI escape codes from a text file using a terminal command?
<gianniunix> DasEi,  giulio@giulio-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<gianniunix> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: usplash è rovinato o non completamente installato
<gianniunix> giulio@giulio-desktop:~$
<CkhiKuzad> woot! i figured it out. it is now installing 10.04 on my drive \o/
<gianniunix> it's don't install
<IdleOne> gianniunix: sudo apt-get -f install
<das> anybody else missing the visualization option in amarok?
<gianniunix> IdleOne,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467763/
<preston_> doesent work?
<trojan_spike> windows wireless drivers install
<hiexpo> preston what card
<IdleOne> gianniunix: sudo apt-get remove -purge usplash && sudo apt-get install usplash
<preston_> BCM4312
<^peanut^> preston_: I have that same card
<IdleOne> gianniunix: those packages listed in the pastebin you provided can be removed with sudo apt-get autoremove
<gianniunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467764/
<gianniunix> :(
<^peanut^> preston_: I'm using the (recommend drivers) for that
<preston_> that means?
<DasEi> !who| gianniunix
<ubottu> gianniunix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xsplash-artwork
<^peanut^> preston_: nothing I guess.
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<DasEi> gianniunix: go through this, afterwards sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<duli> I'm trying to capture sound in Ubuntu. Actually, I can caputre and play the sound captured. But I cannot listen to the sound I'm capturing while I'm capturing. Any pointers?
<DasEi> duli: using audacity ?
<wiesshund> what source are you capturing from?
<duli> DasEi: yep
<DasEi> duli: install alsamixer, try to unmute
<IdleOne> gianniunix: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-it ? my italian is not good enough to understand
<gianniunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467765/
<hiexpo> preston what distro 10.04?
<duli> DasEi: I have alsamixer... Apparently, nothing is muted..
<preston_> hiexpo what
<DasEi> gianniunix: strange, old : ubuntu-xsplash-artwork è già alla versione più recente
<wiesshund> duli,  what source are you capturing from?
<hiexpo> preston what distro 10.04?
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<duli> wiesshund: Line-in
<preston_> ohhhh its 9.10
<gianniunix> DasEi,  yes
<hiexpo> preston_,  ubuntu 10.04
<hiexpo> preston_,  ok 1 sec
<duli> wiesshund: on MIC i get the same result
<wiesshund> duli,  can you listen to line in when not capturing?
<thune3> scooter2: is there a particular code you are trying to remove (or a link to a file to test on)? You could try: cat file | tr -d '[:cntrl:]' > file2
<duli> wiesshund: no, that's the problem
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xsplash-artwork
<wiesshund> in the mixer did you double check that mute is not checked on both the input and output level of line-in and mic?
<wiesshund> and for giggles try to mute then unmute
<lucas_> hi
<hiexpo> preston_,  32 bit
<duli> wiesshund: you mean in the gnome-volume-control?
<gianniunix> DasEi, it's installed
<preston_> yes
<DasEi> aharr
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<DasEi> gianniunix: go through this, afterwards sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<wiesshund> duli,  system > preference > sound > input
<gianniunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467767/
<[Raiden]> das: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-howto-install-projectm-audio-visualizer.html
<gianniunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467768/
<duli> wiesshund: yes, the same as gnome-volume-control
<duli> wiesshund: well, it's unmuted... The input level bar is moving
<duli> but no sound is heard
<hiexpo> preston_,  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<croxvega> \q
<croxvega> quit
<DasEi> gianniunix: sudo apt-get install usplash
<croxvega> \quit
<revberaldo>  I'm trying to format a usb key... But I can't create a partition table. gparted says (in the terminal): /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label. Is there a way to force the creation of a partition table? I think the usb key might be dead...
<Alien_Overlord> I have a Intel GM45 enbeded graphics and I cannot get all the availbe resolutions in the the System>Preferences>monitor and the graphics are not smooth. (when I scroll in a web broswer or move winodws it jump compared to any other ubuntu machine)
<gianniunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467769/
<gianniunix> :(
<wiesshund> duli well i just checked mine and i have the same thing lol
<duli> wiesshund: guess I'll have to reboot and do it in win...
<JORCH> ?
<duli> wiesshund: ok, just found out
<duli> use alsamixer and activate the the source with m
<JORCH> Hola k hay??
<arai> Anyone attend OSCON?
<croxvega> Ex-chat
<wiesshund> duli what you find out?
<preston_> what now?
<duli> wiesshund: how to listen when not capturing
<hiexpo> reboot see if you see it
<preston_> k peace yall
<JORCH> help jack control
<arai> revberaldo: try fdisk/cfdisk?
<revberaldo> arai, already tried
<arai> revberaldo: any related messages in dmesg?
<DasEi> gianniunix: hm, getting tired on this now, for now we can disable uspalsh, so system will boot fine, further on there seem to be missing files, on a standard install there are ubuntu-standard  ubuntu-system-service   ubuntuu-xsplash-artwork    and upstart
<revberaldo> arai, it doesn't say anything, fdisk just does its work and nothing changes
<revberaldo> arai, dmesg output is fine
<DasEi> gianniunix: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<olnut> ok, so what if a process goes AHHHH and kill -9 won't kill it?
<DasEi> gianniunix: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet "
<preston> nothing
<arai> revberaldo: I know this is messy, but if you had to, could you use the device w/o a partition table?
<hiexpo> hmm 1 sec
<DasEi> gianniunix: save and exit gedit, run sudo update-grub
<sam__> hello
<olnut> anyone have an idea?
<austin> for..
<sam__> just got on my self
<arai> olnut: I always have ideas
<olnut> how to kill a process that will not take kill -9 pid
<JORCH> tengo problemas con mi controlador de audio JACK,  como lo puedo lanzar desde la terminal???
<sam__> no idea my self
<JORCH> ubuntustudio
<zkriesse> pure_hate: please change your nick
<olnut> transmission is currently tieing up 2 of my cpu's
<hiexpo> lsmod | grep wl" output
<austin> how so olnut?
<gianniunix> ok DasEi
<gianniunix> usplash disabled?
<^peanut^> olnut: how about killall transmission
<pure_hate> zkriesse, what?
<sam__> any 1 know much about the nvidia and 3d effects?
<DasEi> gianniunix: I'm off for today, yes, disabled for now
<olnut> no killall won't get it either
<pure_dislike> how do i make my desktop look cool?
<preston> <hiexpo> it just has an arrow, now what
<^peanut^> olnut: is there a /var/run lock file for transmission? if so, try fuser -kuc /path/to/lock/file
<olnut> i loaded a bunch of conference torrents to it, about 10 gigabytes worth, 16 torrents in all
<trojan_spike> pure_dislike, what u looking to do to it?
<^peanut^> olnut: then try the kill
<hiexpo> ctrl x
<olnut> no var run sir
<arai> olnut: sigkill cannot be blocked, so it seems somethings going wrong above your program
<^peanut^> olnut:  u mean the pid isn't there?
<sam__> im having problems with y display setting any 1 able to help me?
<pure_dislike> nah nvm
<olnut> i have a pid
<pure_dislike> it looks decent as it is
<^peanut^> olnut: anything in /var/lock?
<hiexpo> ^ctrl +x sorry
<trojan_spike> awn dock and applets are a nice feature
<keith1> Does anyone know a good client for torrent downloading. I'm using Transmission now but either it's not configured right or it is just slow to download. Seems like the u/l - d/l rate is always so slow. Any ideas?
<olnut> just firestarter
<trojan_spike> keith1, k-torrent is very good
<olnut> http://pastebin.com/xG4f240D
<keith1> I'll check it out thanks
<hiexpo> preston_,  it may not really be a 4312 possibly 4315
<preston> thats what it says
<hiexpo> hey pure_hate
<pure_hate> hiexpo, hola
<^peanut^> olnut: can you renice the 2 pids to -20?
<pure_hate> sorry about all the nick changes, was having some issues
<olnut> ok
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  any experience with 4312
<^peanut^> olnut: worst case would be a quick reboot, that will stop it =)
<pure_hate> hiexpo, sure
<sweetpi> or kill the process that launched it
<hiexpo> can u help preston  please seems like a good enough guy    > i tried
<Drone4four> I'm troubleshooting some framebuffer problems on Ubuntu.  Full details at this post on the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9624537#post9624537
<preston> <-- linux noob
<Drone4four> where would be a better place for me to ask this question?
<pure_hate> preston, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<arai> preston: aren't we all?
<baldpatches> How can I reformat a flash drive I partitioned in Suse in Ubuntu - Disk Utility & Gparted won't work?
<teage> Problems with my alsa i believe. Logitech webcam built in mic no longer works. Can anyone assist me in solving this?
<preston> haha just got it like a week ago
<^peanut^> baldpatches: what's the device? sda? sdb?
<Dr_Willis> baldpatches:  they should work.. or try 'sudo fdisk /dev/WHATEVERTHEDEVICEIS'
<Dr_Willis> baldpatches:  depends on what format you want to make it also.
<pure_hate> preston, http://hydtech.wordpress.com/2009/09/25/how-to-make-the-broadcom-4312-wireless-driver-work-on-the-lenovo-s10/ <-- check that out. Thats the driver we use in Backtrack
<^peanut^> baldpatches: mkfs /dev/yourdevice =)
<moke99> hi.. i got two quitre similar 5 yr old boxes (sempron 3k+ vs. a celeron D 346 ) and i need to use one as a dedidcated hom server(web server too, samba) a la a bit 'the perfect server' thingy.... and the oother one i need to run as an ubuntu-studio/desktop.... I wanna get the most for the desktop, but wondering , does it matter if the stand alone server is ont he slightly less cpu? (also, I choose which of the two has 1.5 vs. 2 gb ram).. any inpurt
<moke99> /driver issues would be appreicated
<hiexpo> preston,  pure_hate  is gonna help you now he is smart guy
<moke99> input* even
<baldpatches> Its sde
<preston> haha. i know nothing. everyones smart compared to me. thanks for your help
<arai> moke99: for 99% of applications, servers aren't CPU constrained, so yeah, you'll be fine
<hiexpo> np
<^peanut^> baldpatches: ok then try mkfs /dev/sde1 for partition 1 on sde
<moke99> arau, not entirely true for web serving though eh?
<hiexpo> thanks   pure_hate
<^peanut^> moke99: a home web server. his computers will do the trick just fine
<moke99> but ok, thanks... so basically its ok, to do all the 'junk' on the server.. n try and get something out for the desktop ? (as my computers one by one this month burnt up, died, or got fomratted by windows cd's by MICROSHIT .. although I revbuilt the disks... some sector damage occurred and now my last laptop is going down too )
<arai> moke99: Unless you're hosting web-applications, but still, your usage on the desktop is likely to be much higher CPU wise.
<^peanut^> moke99:  if it were a 24/7 production system, then oh heck no
<kblessinggr> is there a possible reason why no matter what wep key (or even open) I use with my wireless adapter that it tries for minutes, and then asks for the wep key again? yet on all my other machines they connect without an issue.
<arai> moke99: if you're doing some serious hosting, you won't be doing it at home with a spare "server" anyways
<moke99> ^peanut^,  cheers peanut.. okidokie (and yes.. its NOT a production website as such... however, will have some activity to the outside world of course.. but am planning on moving over to a real production one in a few months when i can afford a new system aagin)
<preston> sooo.... pure_dislike, what now?
<^peanut^> moke99:  sounds good man. have fun and good luck getting it all setup.
<laughter> hey ubuntu, i might have the oppurtunity to teach a seminar class to high school age students.  I am a science teacher.  I would love to do a seminar about the open source community and the ubuntu experience.  do any of you know of any good resources to develop a curriculum?
<pure_hate> preston, Making fun of my nick is probably not the best way to get help
<moke99> arai.. no i know... I just was ordereing a 5 static ip 120 mb/20 up linetoday .. but turned out i cant do it here sigh.. so anyway.. no its just a webserver for ye lets say 10 hits a day only
<preston> i wasnt...
<moke99> no biggie
<pure_hate> preston, you read that link I gave you
<moke99> cheers ^peanut^ and arai :)
<moke99> erm i never used sambva in my life.. last lil squeezed in Q... much difficulty in getting the protocols communicating?
<seidos> is it possible to use locate to search for only binary files?
<monkey_dust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467773/ => hi all - sudo apt-get upgrade says 'Found OS... on /dev/...' - is there a command with which  I can find this myself, without having to mount them one by one
<moke99> (got an ex microcrap techinician in the house now, so gotta still have some windows stuff)
<baldpatches> /dev/sde1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<^peanut^> seidos: man locate?
<seidos> ^peanut^, tried man locate already :/
<^peanut^> baldpatches: umount /dev/sde1; mkfs /dev/sde1
<^peanut^> baldpatches: sudo umount /dev/sde1; mkfs /dev/sde1
<hiexpo> preston,  - i gave you the best of the best and you insulted his nick thats not a good way to get help   > i asked him personally to help you
<moke99> seidos: if i iunderstand y9ou correctly, and you want locate ot only look for thew X bit, writ ea small wrapper in bash , piping locate through erm the umask ccmd or so?
<preston> i seriously, didnt mean to. im sorr
<Alien_Overlord> I have a Intel GM45 enbeded graphics and I cannot get all the availbe resolutions in the the System>Preferences>monitor and the graphics are not smooth. (when I scroll in a web broswer or move winodws it jump compared to any other ubuntu machine)
<arai> moke99: if you're doing something normal in ubuntu, it should be pretty painless, if you're setting up something special ... that's a different story
<monkey_dust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467773/ => hi all - sudo apt-get upgrade says 'Found OS... on /dev/...' - is there a command with which  I can find this myself, without having to mount them one by one
<moke99> well come on pure_hate.. if your nick is self-fgulfilling, it SHOULD* get picked on ;)
<baldpatches> Cheers Peanut
<seidos> moke99, so locate doesn't have a parameter to search for binary files?  I know pretty much nothing about bash.  I don't think writing a script in bash is in the cards for me.  But I'll think about it some more, maybe try to work on it when I get a clue.  Thank you.
<moke99> hmm arai... ok thanks.. no, it shlouldn't really be too divergent from any standard layout...
<moke99> seidos, its just one line probably give me a sec
<pure_hate> moke99, I have had this nick for like 10 years, I dont love it but after a while you are known by your work/nick and you cant change it. Once you have been on the net a while you will realize that
<preston> ok, downloaded. now what?
<arai> if you're doing simple p2p sharing via samba, the ubuntu defaults should work fine, if you're setting up PDC/SDCs and other weirdness, IMO, you shouldn't be using Ubuntu for it
<moke99> yes... Im perfectly aware of habit.. henmce I never calle dmyself bucket-full-of-shit-and-pjuke say on day 1 :)
<moke99> ;)
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - sorry buddy      I did not expect that disrespect
 * arai starts thinking up random instructions for the next request to hit the channel
<moke99> arai... if not ubuntu, since you threw out a thought there.. what would u have in mind, gentoo/fedora/RH server or w00tles?
<moke99> hmm, let me point out pure_hatye so its not misunderstood, my comments are merely hmm like just having a lil convo with ppl here.. I certianly am not* intending to imply any bad vibes ^^ seems like pooor preston didnt wish to either alhtough i missed his ininital comment , whicheer it was
<preston>  i has no intention of disrespecting you
<Alien_Overlord> Anyone get a 1920x1080 resolution on intel GM45?\
<moke99> Alien_Overlord, GZUS.. is that on a desktop chipset then or a mobile?
<Alien_Overlord> Mobile
<moke99> and an external monitor?
<moke99> LCD? with native res 1920?
<bartek> Hi there, via the new /etc/init directory, how can I guarantee these will be started on startup? I added a new one and it just won't start when the system boots, must be done manually.
<Alien_Overlord> Moke: yes
<arai> moke99: I'm personally a fan of Gentoo, but CentOS should do nicely as well.  Really anything that has less defaults turned on, and is more friendly to tuning
<Alien_Overlord> native 1080p on windows
<moke99> the GM45 is pretty problematic chipset (mobile), and I could reocmmend to rather accept some down perfomance on running a less res than the lcd's native... the gm45m really realyl sucks balls mate
<moke99> and thank you arai... I was looking up centOs the other day and been reading a loty.. cos I used to be on mandrake!! lol when i starte don linux like 1`0 yrs ago, then was off linux for abt 5 yrs now.. and found ubuntu to be nice for some programs I wanted...
<moke99> but ye.. gentoo , centOS, look nice and im still ashamed i never gave freebsd a chance over thes emany yrs .. not even tried it sigh
<hiexpo> remember that ole saying goes do not bite the hand that feeds you
<Alien_Overlord> Really? There isnt anything I can do then?
<traskmind> I have dual-monitors set up on my laptop (my laptop's LCD and my TV) and I have it set up so they both show the same screen, but I want to be able to sometimes put my laptop display to sleep while I use the TV display. Is there a way I can do this?
<guidefreitas> Can i install Ubuntu Cloud in a machine without a hardware virtualization processor?
<arai> Ubuntu is sweet for a drop-in windows replacement, but my history with Gentoo, or even mainstream Debian makes me prefer that to Ubuntu for anything else
<moke99> anyway thx arai.. andya.. i have mixed impressions of ubuntu being a decent serv distro... toodles! :)
<Hallaj> Hi guys, I've posted a thread on the forum but not getting any response, would anyone know why is this happening http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536436
<Hasanibrahim> hello violinappren
<Hasanibrahim> i reinstalled windows and now i am using live cd. now how will i configure grub
<Hasanibrahim> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<shiv> I have 2 partitions on the HDD on the 1st one I have / installed and on the 2nd is /home. Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu on / and leave the /home untouched?
<Hasanibrahim> firefox is not working
<Stameni> stamenko@stamenko-laptop:~/Python Projects$ ls -l /usr/local/bin
<Stameni> total 8
<Stameni> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2296 2010-07-21 02:06 backup
<Stameni> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1242 2010-07-22 18:04 interpolacija
<FloodBot4> Stameni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stameni> does this mean that i`m logged as a root whole time ?
<Vooloo> shiv: yes
<Hallaj> stamenko@stamenko-laptop <-- username@machine
<shiv> Vooloo, how do i do that ? just custom partitioning?
<Hasanibrahim> anyone to help about configuring my grub
<Vooloo> shiv: just dont format /home when you re-install
<hjst> Why does the message list in Evolution use a monospace font, and how do I change it? I can't find anything in the Evolution prefs, and googling suggests it's a gnome font config issue, but I can't find where to change the fonts.
<shiv> Vooloo, ahaa
<shiv> Vooloo, thanks let me try
<shiv> Vooloo, will let you know in few minutes how it went :)
<hjst> monospace seems such an odd default choice
<moke99> my god arai, i cam eback to say.. how could I forget.. the first server I ever used.. DEBIAN!!! im gonna give debian a try and ill also dl centOS ..(always worth trying out a new distro/flavour)
<Hasanibrahim> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<moke99> \gentoo i think is not relevant if im going only 1-2 servers
<Hasanibrahim> anyone to help me expect bot for conf'gur'ng my grub. i m using liveCD now
<Hasanibrahim> and firefox is not working
<arai> moke99: cool
<Mspiggy> i need help
<Mspiggy> i need help
<Flare183> !ask | Mspiggy
<ubottu> Mspiggy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arai> Hasanibrahim: grub1 then?
<Hasanibrahim> arai: no 2
<Mspiggy> how do i connect ubuntu to the internet
<arai> Hasanibrahim: good, whats up?
<shblang> can anyone add a custom keyboard shortcut like ctrl-alt-h to a gedit plugin?
<moke99> :)
<Flare183> !internet | Mspiggy
<moke99> lenny (and then ill look at centOS and even a bit at smeserver for future production server)
<Flare183> !wireless | Mspiggy
<ubottu> Mspiggy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ssbpls> hello
<new2ubuntu77> Hello, How do I get to the Compiz Config Settings Manager on a fresh 10.03 install? It doesn't exist in system>preferences. When I go to the synaptic package manager to install Compiz, it says it's already installed. How do I find it?
<ssbpls> sorry
<ssbpls> i'm new here
<bastid_raZor> new2ubuntu77: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flare183> new2ubuntu77: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flare183> !hi | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ssbpls> how can i get used to linux fastly?
<Raydiation> SS
<Raydiation> E
<Hasanibrahim> arai: i installed ubuntu on windows. but after that windows was out of order so i just reinstalled windows. at that time igrub dissappeared and now; i am using live cd
<Flare183> !newuser | ssbpls
<coz_> ssbpls,   well... the best way to get used to it is simply use it
<Flare183> ugh
<ssbpls> en
<Raydiation> ssbpls: uninstall everything else and just focus on your ubuntu install^^
<coz_> ssbpls,  but  what exactly do you need to get used to linux?
<talcite> hi guys. How do you choose a new default kernel in 10.04?
<talcite> menu.lst is gone
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > talcite
<ubottu> talcite, please see my private message
<Mspiggy> i just downloaded the new netbook ubuntu os and i dont have the networking thing and i need help find it
<ssbpls> develop sofeware on linux
<talcite> thanks
<arai> Hasanibrahim: Sounds like you're going to want to reinstall Grub2 to boot Ubuntu or chainboot windows, correct?
<Raydiation> ssbpls: which language?
<new2ubuntu77> @Flare183 Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ssbpls> C
<ssbpls> java
<ssbpls> and you?
<Hasanibrahim> yes arai
<Raydiation> ssbpls: mostly python, some java
<Flare183> new2ubuntu77: you've got synaptic open
<new2ubuntu77> ah
<Mspiggy> i just downloaded the new netbook ubuntu os and i dont have the networking thing and i need help find it and connecting to a wireless connection
<arai> Hasanibrahim: assuming you're using 10.04
<Hasanibrahim> also firefox is not working so i cant use google for this prob
<Hasanibrahim> yes
<Mspiggy> i just downloaded the new netbook ubuntu os and i dont have the networking thing and i need help find it and connecting to a wireless connection
<ssbpls> which language have you learn?
<new2ubuntu77> @Flare183  Thank You!
<wiesshund> Stupid question but is the surround sound desktop something new in 10.X or did i just never notice it?
<JoshStrobl> What is the Ubuntu Developers IRC channel?
<Raydiation> ssbpls: php, python, javascript, some ruby and java
<Mspiggy> i just downloaded the new netbook ubuntu os and i dont have the networking thing and i need help find it and connecting to a wireless connection
<ssbpls> great!
<Raydiation> ssbpls: its really easy to get used to program in linux, actually its way better than on win since all youre libs are already there
<ssbpls> where are you from?
<Mspiggy> i just downloaded the new netbook ubuntu os and i dont have the networking thing and i need help find it and connecting to a wireless connection
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Mspiggy
<ubottu> Mspiggy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<arai> Hasanibrahim: Do you have an intact grub.cfg file?
<Raydiation> ssbpls: austria
<arai> that would be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ssbpls> Raydiation,where are you from?
<wiesshund> Mspiggy, defien networking thing?
<ssbpls> ktr
 * wiesshund means Define
<ssbpls> OK
<Mspiggy> it says go to system
<JoshStrobl> What is the Ubuntu Developers IRC channel?
<Mspiggy> administative networking
<ssbpls> i am from China
<Mspiggy> and i cant find it
<Hasanibrahim> arai: i don t know
<Flare183> JoshStrobl: #ubuntu-devel I think
<JoshStrobl> Thanks Flare!
<ZykoticK9> Mspiggy, for networking - try using the icon in the near top right corner
<Flare183> JoshStrobl: np
<Mspiggy> i did
<Raydiation> ssbpls: hehe, any specific questions you wanna ask? this is mostly a support chan
<wiesshund> Mspiggy,  you do not have system >administration < network tools ?
<arai> Hasanibrahim: ook, lets assume you do (shouldn't have broken from before)
<Mspiggy> i do
<ssbpls> i know
<Mspiggy> but it wont let me search for the network im wanting to connect to
<ZykoticK9> wiesshund, Mspiggy is using UNE remember
<Hasanibrahim> arai: is there anyway to do it when i am in windows. this live cd is working realy too slow
<keith1> Got a problem. I think I screwed something up when I tried to install KTorrent. Now whenever I try to download something from Software Installer, it says the package system is broken..any help?
<wiesshund> ZykoticK9, sorry i havent played with the netbook distro much, no one will let me install it :(
<Hasanibrahim> my keyboard is not working properly and everything is like 35s film squares
<arai> Hasanibrahim: You really want to install grub from linux.  I don't actually know the steps for doing it in windows.
<ZykoticK9> keith1, try running this apt-fix command in a terminal "sudo apt-get -f install"
<keith1> all right..brb
<prariedogux> anyone having a hard time getting samba to mount shared directories on a network?
<arai> Hasanibrahim: (assuming your boot device is /dev/sda) from the terminal, run: grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> arai: Hasanibrahim: That command won't work from a LiveCD.
<Mspiggy> does it matter if i installed it via usb
<arai> .. well fail for the livecd
<Hasanibrahim> hello Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<nemesis1911> sup guys
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: firefox is not working
<arai> Jordan_U: want to take over, I might be too mainstream for this.. he can't use firefox
<hylian> is there a way to connect my ethernet network printer and connect it wirelessly to a modem and a wireless n router network? (no wires between the printer and hopefully a 80.211 device)
<keith1> awesome ZykoticK9..I love Linux help
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: Ok, I can walk you through it. Do you know how to mount your Ubuntu partition? How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<ZykoticK9> keith1, :)
<keith1> Why can't other software help be so easy?
<arai> keith1: Because they don't have penguins for middle managers
<[Raiden]> may be grub-install --root-directory=/media/mountedrootdir --no-floppy /dev/sda
<arai> Seriously, you don't want to talk to tier-2 tech support
<prariedogux> whats the grub question?
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: in fact my situation at this moment is very bad because live cd is working very very slow and i am getting difficulty following your replies
<prariedogux> i just had to reinstall grub2 after installing opensuse on my ubuntu machine. thats pretty easy from live cd
<krainboltgreene> Is there a way to completely reset an Ubuntu server install?
<arai> prariedogux: Hasanibrahim is trying to reinstall grub2 at the MBR when windows blew it away, also setting up a chainloader for windows
<nemesis1911> I'm running ubuntu in vmware and got everything working but now i'm trying to install a USB Wifi 802.11n its by MSI Ralink chipset.. I got the software of their site but I just chant get it to work .. I don't know what I'm doing wrong .
<Prez00> hello
<prariedogux> ok, ill post the instructions, dont boot me for flooding!
<CodySmith> i got a question
<arai> krainboltgreene: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<device you want to wipe clean>
<prariedogux> recover grub2
<prariedogux> pop in live cd or usb karmic or later
<prariedogux> 1 mount ubuntu partitiion by clicking it in places list
<prariedogux> 2 verify grub version ie grub2 or legacy by going to filesystem/boot/grub
<prariedogux>   look for menu.lst legacy, or grub.cfg for grub2
<FloodBot4> prariedogux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prariedogux> 3 verify partition correct
<arai> don't do it unless you want to loose everything though
<hylian> let me make more sense.
<Prez00> whenever I go to a page that has java applet, the java process consumes a big chunk of processor, even after leaving page, I have to kill java process.  this is on 10.04, any ideas?
<CodySmith> why is ubuntu 10.04 so slow on my pc
<CodySmith> its a brand new pc
<krainboltgreene> arai: I basically want to start from a scratch Ubuntu.
<hylian> can i connect my ethernet network printer to a wireless n router, without wires?
<arai> krainboltgreene: just put another liveCD in and start the install process over
<krainboltgreene> arai: I said Server. There is no CD drive ;)
<arai> USB port?
<krainboltgreene> ..
<keith1> Ok I got one more thing..dunno if I should chat it here so forgive me if it is for another forum. Any thought on the Chinese version Apad running Android 2.2. I ask only because I've messed with it on Linux..anyone think it is worth anything?
<JoshStrobl> hylian, you will need to connect your network printer to your motem or wireless router via USB or network cable.
<krainboltgreene> It's on a server :P
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: Why don't you boot into windows, get the directions there, then come back to the LiveCD?
<arai> krainboltgreene: And does your server have USB ports?
<prariedogux> sorry, i just got flood warned
<krainboltgreene> arai: Probably, but it's a VPS. It's not like I can walk up to it.
<Jordan_U> krainboltgreene: However you installed initially, do it again.
<krainboltgreene> Jordan_U: Currently not possible.
<Hasanibrahim> Jordan_U: i was thinking about this really i thought maybe there is a one line command to do it so i tried to come here directly
<nemesis1911> if anyone can help me out.. on how to in MSI USB WiFi 802.11n with the software found on the ralinktech site.. that would be kewl
<wiesshund> hylian,  what hardware do you have to try to do this with?
<nemesis1911> pm me
<Blue11> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<arai> krainboltgreene: If your VPS is managed, you should have an option to destroy it and create a new one with a freshly installed OS
<krainboltgreene> arai: Normally I would. At this time I don't.
<Jordan_U> Hasanibrahim: If you are already comfortable with the terminal, and you're using an Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD then it's just "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt" then "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX"
<prariedogux> hasa i just sent you your fix
<bobertdos> I swear I'm doing everything in my power to do this right, but my Ubuntu box will not acknowledge any keys in my authorized_keys2 file. The permissions of my .ssh directory and everything in it is 600. My public keys are single lines beginning with ssh-rsa. I've tried authorized_keys and authorized_keys2. I've restarted the daemon every time I've changed my config file. public key authentication is on, password auth is off, pam is off, 
<Sunzaru> anyone got a minute or 3 to help me setup totem to play dvds?  i did the script ( sudo /user/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ) but still get an error about "Can't play this type of media"  http://imagebin.org/106414
<droundloopy> surfing anonymously anyone need updated howto
<krainboltgreene> So I'm guessing there is no "sudo apt-get revert" or something? That seems weird.
<bobertdos> My client is a Windows machine and I've tried using Putty and Bitvise Tunneller
<prariedogux> anyone handy with samba ?
<droundloopy> krainboltgreene any ideas?
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | Sunzaru
<ubottu> Sunzaru: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bobertdos> Sunzaru: Specifically, you want libdvdcss2
<Jordan_U> !install | krainboltgreene
<ubottu> krainboltgreene: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bastid_raZor> bobertdos: RSAAuthentication and PubkeyAuthentication   are both yes?
<hiexpo> Sunzaru,  add mediaubuntu repos
<droundloopy> bobertdos any ideas?
<bobertdos> bastid_raZor: Indeed they are sir
<wiesshund> sudo apt-get remove
<Jordan_U> krainboltgreene: There are also some other tricks for re-installing in this situation if nothing there looks workable.
<__name__> good morning
<Sunzaru> ahh kk, i'll give that a shot, thnx guys/girls
<bastid_raZor> bobertdos: can you pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<__name__> are any problems with eSATA known that make ubuntu refuse to boot (it boots up to a blackscreen when the eSATA device is attached and continues to gdm as soon as that is disconnected)?
<bobertdos> bastid_raZor: Yes, one moment
<bobertdos> bastid_raZor:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/467784/
<Mspiggy> i need help hooking up my wireless internet
<Mspiggy> hello
<p-dawg> Hey, if I have a group id like 1000, is there a command to get the group name from that id?
<bobertdos> bastid_raZor: I'm sure it's something exceedingly silly -- it usually turns out that way, but I for the life of me cannot figure it out
<prariedogux> hi mspiggy
<ibnarrashid> p-dawg: I think you can use the "id -gn" command
<Mspiggy> hey
<prariedogux> where are you stuck?
<p-dawg> ibnarrashidi: but that command takes usernames as input, no?
<Mspiggy> im getting help now
<p-dawg> I mean ibnarrashid, sorry :D.
<bastid_raZor> bobertdos: i have keys setup for my network too, the only difference is you have AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh/authorized_keys2 uncommented, mine is commented and UsePAM no, mine is Yes. i followed the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys to setting all 4 of my boxes up.
<ibnarrashid> p-dawg: The "-g" takes your group
<p-dawg> ibnarrashid: id -gn 1000 yields: id: 1000: No such user
<ibnarrashid> p-dawg: You are trying to find your group name aren't you? then just "id -gn" nothing after it
<p-dawg> ibnarrashid: no, I know my group name. I'm doing a script to pick a random group and then do something to it.
<arai> p-dawg: that sounds safe
<p-dawg> arai: haha, it's not like I'm going to do anything more than printing them or logging them, etc.
<Mspiggy> does ubuntu usually have some discoloration
<bobertdos> bastid_raZor: Yeah, that's where I started. My main problem is that I don't have the luxury of using the ssh-copy-id script because I'm on a Windows client.
<dominicdinada> is trying to figure out why the most recent update killed all my samba shares .......
<p-dawg> this is what I have so far: "id -G | sed 's/1000\|100\|0//g;s/ /\n/g;s/^\n\|\n$//g' | shuf -n 1". So from that I get a random group id, now all I need is to get that group's name :D.
<RxDx> please, im using Ubuntu 10.04 and changed the layout of my xchat (channel tab to the top of user list) .. how can i restore to the default setting?
<dominicdinada>  has anybody had any problems with samba shares since the most recent update today ?
<prariedogux> domini, yeah!
<prariedogux> ive been asking about samba too
<prariedogux> last week everything was great
<prariedogux> this week, i can't mount any shared directories
<dominicdinada> i think i found my issue
<d9500> i'm using xorg-edgers ppa, and, after the most recent update, X is frozen (mostly..I can still move the mouse, but clicking an icon does not open the program, nor can I clock gnome-panel items.) Removing the ppa and downgrading all packages fixes the issue, as does running in low-graphics mode.
<dominicdinada> but do i need it mapped to the idmap Gid ?
<d9500> how would I go about finding which component, xorg/libdrm/mesa/etc. iscausing the freezeup?
<deexannihilate> I have an ALS4000 sound card. I was on here a few days ago trying to get it to work, but we weren't able to figure it out. I can not get sound to come out of the speakers. If you turn up the controls in alsamixer, you can hear the static sound get louder, but no actual sound comes out. Is there anyone that can help me try to fix this situation please?
<Shugnk> hey
<Shugnk> i need some help
<xangua> !help | Shugnk
<ubottu> Shugnk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dominicdinada> !ask | shugnk
<ubottu> shugnk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shugnk> ok
<PureSine> hello I want to share files of my ubuntu over a vrtual box with windows 7,  when I go to System-> Prefrences->Personal File Sharing Prefrences    it says "This feature can't be enabled because the required package are not installed on your system"  . what  packages should I install ?
<bobertdos> !samba | PureSine
<ubottu> PureSine: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Shugnk> hey well im wondering what channel is most populated so i can talk to people
<twoflowers> will ubuntu netbook remix work with a regular laptop? possibly even better?
<tensorpudding> there's nothing inherently special about netbooks that it wouldn't work with them
<prariedogux> pureshine
<tensorpudding> assuming that your laptop supports the same architecture as the version of netbook remix
<prariedogux> apache2.2.bin
<prariedogux> and
<prariedogux> lib-apache2-mod-dnssd
<bobertdos> bastid_raZor:  I'm about ready to finally dual boot my laptop so I can go Ubuntu to Ubuntu I suppose.
<prariedogux> get them in synaptic
<PureSine> thanks :)
<bastid_raZor> bobertdos: i have no experience with using ssh and windows other than PuTTY. all my boxes are Ubuntu and i ssh without passwords or passphrases with no issue by following the guides. best of luck when in Ubuntu
<xangua> tensorpudding: the netbook remix ui is customized for a netbook, you can jus use it in a normal one if you like
<xangua> !ot | Shugnk
<ubottu> Shugnk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<twoflowers> tensorpudding, thanks
<bobertdos> bastid_raZor: It's cool, I understand. One of the many things I've learned over the past couple days is that using SSH with Windows is not as popular as one might think.
<ubuser> can someone help me with something?
<prariedogux> such as?
<ubuser> i have a pc with ubuntu 5.10 and it comes with totem player but it wont play an avi file...
<prariedogux> 5.10?
<prariedogux> wow
<ubuser> its not connected to the internet either, so what should i use
<ubuser> yea... it doesnt have net
<prariedogux> you need the codecs
<bobertdos> ubuser: Is there any particular reason you're on such an old version?
<ubuser> im running 9.10 on this pc
<prariedogux> for that youll need to get online
<ubuser> i cant carry it on a cd
<ubuser> or get an avi player?
<ubuser> divx wont work?
<ubuser> ive tried a lot
<ubuser> for instance burning the avi file...
<gafir> hello, in ubuntu. the equivalent of modifying httpd.conf is to modify /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default?
<ubuser> but its like 700 megs
<prariedogux> if you update, ie reinstall to a more up to date version, you can usually double click the file, and it will auto search the plugin for you. if not, you can also download codec packs from medibuntu
<ubuser> tried gettin a game maker on it and it doesnt unzip rars.. lol
<bastid_raZor> ubuser: you would have to convert the avi file before burning it to disk for it to be playable in a DVD player.
<giggles> Hi everybody
<bobertdos> !aptoncd | This is one way you can do it, ubuser
<ubottu> This is one way you can do it, ubuser: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ubuser> ive downloaded all updates
<prariedogux> xbmc comes loaded with codecs
<fourcolors> hi how can I change the permission of a directory and all it's files/ directories under it to 755 ?
<prariedogux> chmod
<bobertdos> ubuser: You can use AptOnCd to carry ubuntu-restricted-extras with you to your other system.
<fourcolors> just chmod 755 ... thats it?
<bastid_raZor> fourcolors: chmod -r 755 directory
<fourcolors> bastid_raZor: ok thanks
<bobertdos> ubuser: However, since you're using such an old version, the package may have incompatible dependencies.
<bastid_raZor> fourcolors: it's -R not -r
<ubuser> 140 megs
<prariedogux> chmod a+rwx
<ubuser> i can burn src files it should work
<fourcolors> ok thanks
<prariedogux> and path
<bobertdos> ubuser: Hey, if you don't mind compiling, more power to you, man!
<ubuser> 365 megs now damn
<ubuser> better work -.-
<ubuser> lol
<bobertdos> hehehe, you're funny
<ubuser> Breezy Badger :D
<Darryl> Visit Aftermathzone.com or our irc go to irc.aftermathzone.com #AMZ
<Darryl> Visit Aftermathzone.com or our irc go to irc.aftermathzone.com #AMZ
<Darryl> Visit Aftermathzone.com or our irc go to irc.aftermathzone.com #AMZ
<FloodBot4> Darryl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giggles> I'm setting up Karmic on my friends computer and I'm having issues trying to figure out how you set up Evolution Mail to work with a Yahoo address. I'm the GMail kinda guy...
<deexannihilate> Can anyone help me situate my ALS4000 sound card. It has not worked since my installation of Ubuntu 10.04. I've followed a few tutorials with no luck. The drivers are loaded and it shows up in ALSAMIXER. Help! :(
<JoshStrobl> giggles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305886
<JoshStrobl> giggles: 3rd post down should help
<xangua> giggles: you have to pay yahoo to be able to use pop i belive
<giggles> Xangua: Hey, what's up? Long time no see.
<ubuser> okay i dont think its gonna work need extra files... is there a way to download an avi codec or a player to put on ubuntu 5.1 pc without internet
<bobertdos> ubuser: A viable all-in-one alternative (assuming they had it back in the Breezy days) would be VLC
<ubuser> thx
<xangua> ubuser: 5.10 is not supported
<xangua> get a more recent version S:
<ubuser> damn
<ubuser> man
<ubuser> i just wanna watch a movie
<ubuser> Africans have this thing called UBUNTU. It is about the essence of being human, it is part of the gift that Africa will give the world. It embraces hospitality, caring about others, being able to go the extra mile for the sake of others. We believe that a person is a person through another person, that my humanity is caught up, bound up, inextricably, with yours. When I dehumanise you, I inexorably dehumanise myself.
<FloodBot4> ubuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuser> Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10  You really should upgrade ! We don't provide up-to-date binaries for this release.
<ubuser> anyone know of an avi player that will work with ubuntu 5.10, or a way to "get" avi codec (on there) to work with totem??
<aretrfre34> ubuser: what are moaning about, by the time you are hanging here, you could checkout mplayer, and build it already
<randy_> ubuser: ubuntu 5.10? really? why haven't you upgraded?
<bencz> Hi
<ubuser> i got free cds in the mail
<ubuser> and i dont have internet at my house
<ubuser> mplayer doesnt support avi??
<wiesshund> Mplayer does
<ubuser> or is avi just a divx file, and it is can i download divx?
<ubuser> i dont have wine tho..
<ubuser> no internet
<[thor]> mplayer != mediaplayer
<bird> is there anyway to get ubuntu on a ibook g4 to play youtube videos smoothly
<ubuser> all mine came with was totem player
<randy_> ubuser: its hard for me to suggest something because its been, literally, 5 years since i used 5.10
<E_MAN> this afternoon the wireless iinternet on my laptop just stopped working. I am also missing some meu items, these problems might be related
<ubuser> thats the cds i got, its only 750 processor and 128 ram 20 gigs... would it run 9.10 alright?
<ubuser> then i would to do a repeat probably end up here, where teh avi player
<randy_> bird: you could try using youtube in html5 instead of flash
<nullwire> I'm having trouble finding anything about mounting a Buffalo Linkstation NAS in Ubuntu. Can someone help me figure it out?
<Ricardo__> dae pessoaal
<bird> ok cool ill try that randy
<randy_> bird: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<shawnps> Hi, does anyone know how I can install only the evince software from lucid-proposed and nothing else?
<new2ubuntu77> Hello, I'm trying to drag n drop some files into a hidden folder. I found that ctrl=H will toggle it viewable but when I drag the files in, I get permission denied. How do I get permission?
<shawnps> I'm experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/599169
<randy_> bird: usually, flash *kills* the browser and the computer ... :(
<yonahw> new2ubuntu77: I believe you need to launch nautulis as sudo
<new2ubuntu77> what's nautulis? lol
<xangua> !gksu | yonahw new2ubuntu77
<ubottu> yonahw new2ubuntu77: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<skooma> Gentlemen
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, what directory are you trying to drag files into?
<new2ubuntu77> So I type gksudo into one of those terminal thingies?
<new2ubuntu77> Oh. I'm trying to do a aero snap tut
<skooma> If I may ask a quick question, is there a risk I might lose my files if I resize a non-system ntfs partition with gparted?
<new2ubuntu77> I make a folder called .scritps
<new2ubuntu77> I make the scripts on my desktop, now I'm just tryingto drag them in
<deww> skooma: there's always a risk
<Jordan_U> skooma: There is always a risk with resizing, and even if you aren't resizing you should have any important files backed up.
<skooma> but is it enough to warrant not doing it?
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, and where is the directory .scripts? in your home folder?
<octavio-rdz> skooma: always good to backup
<bastid_raZor> new2ubuntu77: press control + H  to see hidden folders
<new2ubuntu77> the dir is at the top /
<nullwire> Can anyone help me mount a Linkstation NAS? Not native to Ubuntu Linux, no clue where to start.
<skooma> I'm embiggening it into unallocated space
<Mr_Sonoma> so its /.scripts?
<new2ubuntu77> yes
<new2ubuntu77> but the actuall scrips I made are still on my desktop
<Lunix> dang
<new2ubuntu77> but the folder is ./scripts
<Lunix> all the good nicks are taken
<pinPoint> I plugged in a new sata drive. Not formatted or anything. How do I initiate it?
<yonahw> new2ubuntu77: I meant nautilus which is the file browser, but doing that actually froze my machine so I am probably off base here.
<new2ubuntu77> At least I got the folder in the right place lol
<tpocra> I am booting off of a live Lucix USB drive, and I want the files I edit in /etc/ (or anywher?) to save to the drive and be consistent next reboot
<tpocra> How can I do this?
<Mr_Sonoma> ok, we can work through that no problem. but since i assume your new from your nick can i ask why you chose the root directory as the directory to put your scripts directory in?
<new2ubuntu77> Mr_Son bcuz the tut said so lol
<new2ubuntu77> But ur right, I think I can put them anywhere
<nullwire> Anyone help me mount a Buffalo Linkstation NAS?
<xangua> new2ubuntu77: not anywhere, what type of tutorial said you to do that¿
<new2ubuntu77> This it the tut I am reading... http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9190800&postcount=45
<deexannihilate> Anyone know how to get ALS4000 working in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, are these files your expecting to be able to execute from shell? meaning you want to be able to be anywhere in the directory structure and run that command?
<netgeek> hi
<new2ubuntu77> Mr_Sonoma: uhhh lol I dunno what I'm doing lol
<nullwire> Help! smbmount  //Linkstation/Disk /NAS returns  "no address associated with hostname/No ip address specified and hostname not found"
<meesebyte> Why don't I have /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<skooma> Thanks for the help guys :0
<netgeek> hi
<skooma> *:)
<bastid_raZor> meesebyte: grub2 does things differently
<tucemiux> meesebyte, thats legacy stuff
<NotALamer> anyone get cups printing to work on win 7?
<meesebyte> ahh
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell meesebyte about grub2
<ubottu> meesebyte, please see my private message
<tucemiux> nullwire, try using the IP instead of the hostname
<octavio-rdz> does any one know a application like ubuntu one, dropbox but that I could use in a internal network ... I want to have something like that so I have a machine as a file server
<new2ubuntu77> but compiz is going to expect them to be in .scripts when I'm finished
<nullwire> tucemiux, how do I get its IP?
<tucemiux> octavio-rdz, "ubuntu one" what are you trying to accomplish?
<tucemiux> nullwire, what are you trying to mount???
<nullwire> Buffalo Linkstation NAS
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, give me a sec to read what it is your trying to do. Please understand my concern is that your new, admit you don't really know what your doing, and your doing stuff in the root directory. Things can go VERY badly if you mess around in root and do the wrong thing...
<tucemiux> "buffalo"?!?
<nullwire> ya??
<new2ubuntu77> Ok, take ur time Sonoma
<new2ubuntu77> tut I am reading... http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9190800&postcount=45
<tucemiux> what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<octavio-rdz> I have some computer desktop and some labtops so I want that the files are sync. with each other computer but I dont want to use dropbox nor ubuntu one.... I want to have in my own computer
<nullwire> its an NAS im trying to mount, and I'm using ubuntu
<wiesshund> Am i wrong in thinking that installing ubuntu netbook on an older laptop probably isnt the best distro for it?
<tucemiux> nullwire, i still dont get what the problem is with ubuntu though, you mean you have a file server and you want us to figure out how to make it work so that you can connect ubuntu to it?
<meesebyte> I put DEFAULT=5 in /etc/default/grub but it still boots the first menu item first
<octavio-rdz> wiesshund: how old? ... I would pick a debian for old hardware
<nullwire> It works on my windows machine. I can access it on the network without any configuration. I would like to access it on my linux machine to use as a hub between the two.
<froek> nullwire: on your windows machine, go to terminal and 'ping' it
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, ok.........here's the thing .scripts (directory) goes in your /home/new2ubuntu/ folder where it shows you "sh ~/.scripts/compizsnap-left.sh" under set command 0. the ~ is a relative path to YOUR /home
<froek> nullwire: it will resolve to an ip you can use in smbmount
<wiesshund> octavio-rdz,  the person has a dell d600, and they installed netbook on it, and ofcourse it isnt exactly working right
<new2ubuntu77> Mr Sonoma I should probable learn how to copy from the desktop and paste into the term with a terminal, I'm just used to a windows point and click envierment
<tucemiux> octavio-rdz, i dont know how to do that with more than 2 computers but I synchronize my laptop with my desktop using unison, unison works with ssh so you can synchronize securely locally and remotely, the trick is to first install and configure an ssh server on your desktop
<nullwire> Ok, thank you
<new2ubuntu77> oh, so I was to high up in the dir tree huh? that's good to know.
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, so first thing you need to do is go back to the beginning of that tutorial and follow the directions EXACTLY. the cd command without anything following it takes you back to your /home
<trism> meesebyte: GRUB_DEFAULT, did you run: sudo update-grub; after you changed it?
<giggles> Trying to set up yahoo mail to work with Evolution and I just got the following error message: http://yfrog.com/bcscreenshotrip
<new2ubuntu77> Ok, that's easy enough, be back in one sec, don't go anywhere? :D
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, k
<meesebyte> Trism tried that too
<meesebyte> Yup
<hoop> i previously had 9.10 installed and updated to 10.04  via the update command script.. i now wish to reformat and have downloaded the newest version but the cd/dvd's  i have created  of the destop-i386.iso wont work and freezes up.. any advice?
<meesebyte> Didn't change automatic boot
<Switz> Does yahoo wok with email clients? I though they dint support pop
<froek> nullwire: np.
<tucemiux> giggles, yahoo dont allow POP3 unless you ***pay** for it, you can use it with google though
<xangua> like i said you need to pay for pop or imap service giggles
<yonahw> yahoo allows POP3 in Canada and elsewhere for free but not in the US
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, that tutorial gives you shell commands follow the first part where you create the directories exactly and do it in command line
<yonahw> that is it depends where you opened your yahoo account
<octavio-rdz> tucemiux: actually I read the other day that now they do, they accept POP3
<Switz> Yeah, that is what i thought. Self hosted email FTW
<new2ubuntu77> I'm using the folder explorer and I'm in home but I can't make a new folder without perm's ugggg
<giggles> xangua: tucemiux: Ok, thanks.
<tricktrickoli> i have probleme with msn shadow can you help me!
<tucemiux> octavio-rdz, if they accept POP3 you still have to pay for it, as far as I know
<giggles> Does anyone know anything about getting myspace mail to work with Evolution?
<trism> meesebyte: pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ari_stress> good morning, guys. any opinion on: apt-get dist-upgrade is still needed to upgrade kernel. i thought i read somewhere it's deprecated?
<meesebyte> trism: Ok
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, open a terminal and follow those directions exactly. after the first part you can go back to the GUI
<yonahw> tucemiux: I know I have friends who just went to www.yahoo.ca and opened an account and get free pop3 from it.
<octavio-rdz> tucemiux: I am pretty sure that I read that it was free, they recently changed that
<tricktrickoli> ye tu kk1 qui parle francais?
<hoop> anyone see my question?
<xangua> giggles: you can try this http://v3.izymail.com/register.aspx i use it to get imap with hotmail
<Mr_Sonoma> new2ubuntu77, the first 2 blocks of instructions need to be done from command line
<tucemiux> giggles, so im hearing through the grapevine that POP3 does work on yahoo, I guess you have to enable POP3 on yahoo first, if that is true, I mean
<new2ubuntu77> Ok, I did follow the tut exectly the first time but the .scripts folder was not,   ohhhh shit tornado I'm out of here!!!!!!
<tucemiux> hoop, no -- you can post again all in ***one line***, if anyone has an answer they will surely reply
<yonahw> octavio-rdz: I just logged into my yahoo account that I use for spam and it says to upgrade in order to activate pop3
<hoop> i previously had 9.10 installed and updated to 10.04  via the update command script.. i now wish to reformat and have downloaded the newest version but the cd/dvd's  i have created  of the destop-i386.iso wont work and freezes up.. any advice?
<giggles> tucemiux do what?
<tricktrickoli> i have a big probleme and im not very good in english i have try to install msnshadow but i have fucking nicee error:checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<IdleOne> !language | tricktrickoli new2ubuntu77
<ubottu> tricktrickoli new2ubuntu77: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tricktrickoli> sorry
<tucemiux> giggles, read yonahw 's comment , octavio-rdz: I just logged into my yahoo account that I use for spam and it says to upgrade in order to activate pop3
<meesebyte> trism: grub.cfg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/467799/
<octavio-rdz> ok, lets see if I can find that page where I read that ... I read a couple of days ago
<trism> meesebyte: set GRUB_DEFAULT=4; it starts counting from 0, you only have 5 entries
<meesebyte> Ahh
<meesebyte> Heh
<hoop> when the cd freezes up it looks like white noice of the television
<trism> meesebyte: or better yet, GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows XP Media Center Edition (on /dev/sda1)"
<ari_stress> !fd0
<dominicdinada> need a hand with my samba shares after the most recent ubuntu update :O
<dominicdinada> they dont work anymore
<woodyjlw> why dose ati have to be so bad with linux support and drivers?  I can only get a 1/4 of the frame rate as I did in windows and I hate windows
<meesebyte> Thanks
<wiesshund> heh what you know, 10.4 actualy sees my compass 597, atleast as a wireless broadband, still doesnt seem to see it as a wifi adapter
<meesebyte> I have a belkin wireless card that won't show up in ubuntu... It didn't come with any DLL's and I cant find any online. Will a Driver.2K somehow do me any good?
<dominicdinada> anyone else having broken samba shares since the update today ?
<meesebyte> (I have it installed in my windows partition
<mib_mib> hi guys, permissions question: if i have a folder /usr/local/bin/myfolder/myprogam.pid and a user 'myuser', what permissions does 'myuser' need in order to read/write a pid file in 'myfolder'? Does he need write access to EVERY FOLDER on the path, including /usr and /usr/local, etc?
<wiesshund> meesebyte,  you might need the windows driver and have to use ndiswrapper
<froek> mib_mib: no
<meesebyte> How? I have ndiswrapper but I cant find the correct dll.
<wiesshund> win2k or xp driver should work for that
<froek> mib_mib: he only needs --x to get into them
<meesebyte> K
<meesebyte> So a .2K file will work wiesshund ?
<wiesshund> meesebyte,  does belkin offer any linux driver or source for it?
<meesebyte> Nope
<wiesshund> meesebyte, win2k? should work yes
<meesebyte> K
<hoop> what is differance between desktop and alternate versions?
<mib_mib> froek: can you help then? I have created a group called 'mygroup', and added a user 'myuser' to it. I have recursively changed group permissions all the way down that stack (chmod -R 775 /usr/local/myfolder), and chgrp -R mygroup /usr/local/myfolder) but it still isn't working
<meesebyte> How do I make the address bar in ubuntu show the full path instead of buttons?
<woodyjlw> I got to scrap ubuntu and go back to win 7 till i can afford a nvidia card since ati is junk
<Sunzaru> is there a way in ubuntu 10.4 to move the logon box to a diffrent location on screen?
<wiesshund> meesebyte, address bar?
<meesebyte> nautilus navigation bar wiesshund
<MaRk-I> meesebyte: if you mean nautilus just click the pencil and paper icon
<gartral> http://imagebin.org/106431 where do i put a name in that prompt?
<hoop> i previously had 9.10 installed and updated to 10.04  via the update command script.. i now wish to reformat and have downloaded the newest version but the cd/dvd's  i have created  of the destop-i386.iso wont work and freezes up.. any advice?
<meesebyte> K...
<hoop> when the cd freezes up it looks like white noice of the television
<meesebyte> I didn't see that buttons
<wiesshund> meesebyte, not sure on that, not something i have installed
<meesebyte> wiesshund: You don't have nautilus installed??
<wiesshund> meesebyte, not that i know of, minimal navagation tools works fine for me
<meesebyte> wiesshund: It's the default filesystem browser
<meesebyte> If you click on Home in Places it opens Nautilus by default
<wiesshund> meesebyte,  oh that windowsy thing, nah its gone
<meesebyte> Haha
<meesebyte> Ol
<meesebyte> Ok^
<magicianlord> is maverick going to look even more like osx?
<meesebyte> I love it for FTP and SFTP
<hoop> no ones touching my question lol
<noisewaterphd> hoop: what was your question
<hoop> i previously had 9.10 installed and updated to 10.04  via the update command script.. i now wish to reformat and have downloaded the newest version but the cd/dvd's  i have created  of the destop-i386.iso wont work and freezes up.. any advice?
<hoop> when the cd freezes up it looks like white noice of the television
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | hoop
<ubottu> hoop: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gartral> hey all, i'm trying to access a dav, not securedav server, and ubuntu wants a "name".. http://imagebin.org/106431 where do i put a name in that prompt?
<MJB_> Hey guys
<noisewaterphd> make a new dvd
<sebsebseb> !hashes | hoop
<ubottu> hoop: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<MJB_> Can I ask a question? I need drivers for ubuntu
<giggles> ok, now we're trying to figure out how to get a printer to work with Karmic.
<noisewaterphd> file>print
<sebsebseb> MJB_: Yeah you just ask a question here, and drivers for what?
<giggles> We tried just hooking up the printer and the computer detected it but we can't find the right drivers.
<noisewaterphd> MJB_: don't ask to ask, just ask about your drivers or no one is going to help
<magicianlord> giggles: do you like karmic?
<hoop> how do i use checksums?
<MJB_> ubuntu 10.04 display nvidia
<froek> hoop: md5sum
<magicianlord> exit
<sebsebseb> hoop: Your on Windows right now I assume?
<sebsebseb> hoop: there are programs you can install into Windows, to check the ISO, before burning contents to CD
<hoop> i have the iso download on linux and windows vista
<giggles> magicianlord: Yeah, she says she likes it. I, personally, have been using Karmic for quite some time so of course I like it.
<noisewaterphd> ubuntu is pretty good with nvidia, should have asked you if you wanted to install the proprietary drivers already
<git__> anyone know how to dump all the three letters word in a dictionary?
<git__> first, where do i find a list of words
<canthus13> google dictionary files.
<canthus13> There are tons available out there.
<git__> looking right now ...
<noisewaterphd> giggles: just google for ubuntu and your printer
<noisewaterphd> it's got to turn up something
<tricktrickoli> i need help for install one software i have try to installl in the terminal with this commande ./configure and in the end i have this line:checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ZykoticK9> !google | noisewaterphd
<ubottu> noisewaterphd: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<froek> git__: you might be able to use /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<sebsebseb> hoop: you don't need to pm, just use the one the guide says
<giggles> noisewaterphd: Yeah, I just thought of that...
<sebsebseb> hoop: the link ubottu gave
<xangua>  tricktrickoliwhat are you trying to install that is not in repositories¿
<git__> thanks froek!
<sebsebseb> hoop: that I got ubottu to give you
<giggles> It's what I personally would have done I just hopped on here for her benefit so she knows theres plenty of ways to get help if she has a question.
<noisewaterphd> tricktrickoli: you are missing the development libraries for X or something
<noisewaterphd> pastebin the actual error
<[Raiden]> tricktrickoli: sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<ssbpls> hello,i am back
<tricktrickoli> thx i go try this
<ssbpls> I meet a problem
<ssbpls> I want to install the chrome,but ...
<darkstar> Does anyone else have a lot of problems with emerald crashing?
<ssbpls> a error happen
<xangua> !emerald | darkstar
<ubottu> darkstar: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ssbpls> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3)
<xangua> mm i don't use it
<darkstar> sweet. thats what I wanted to know
<ssbpls> it was the information
<xangua> ssbpls: why don't you better try chromium browser ¿¿ is open source
<Delvien> I have an encrypted home drive, and when looking at a breakdown of my disk usage, it has my user folder as 4.4gigs and also .encyptfs at the same amount.. Is this normal to have double the space used just to encrypt?
<noisewaterphd> ssbpls: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1337298.html
<ssbpls> first chrome
<ssbpls> OK
<noisewaterphd> Delvien: yes
<jellow> Bluetooth Applet 1.8 doesnot bick up my belkin bluetooth usb , What do i need to do?
<Delvien> noisewaterphd: well that stinks...
<noisewaterphd> but it's not really used
<noisewaterphd> it's just random noise for the encryption
<noisewaterphd> Delvien: I read your question wrong
<noisewaterphd> i thought you were talking about something completely different
<hoop> the md5sum  says  they are the same
<noisewaterphd> I don't know, but I would assume they both represent the same thing, not that it's using twice as much
<noisewaterphd> hoop: did you verify your discs after burning? and are the matched checksums the iso's you actually burned?
<hoop> i iso that i burned from
<cempluk> .plasa.com
<noisewaterphd> well then if you know your image was good, then you've got a bad disc/burn, or a bad disc drive
<dontput> Yo guys, is there anyway i could do like Active Directory in WIndows for Ubuntu 10.04 Server?
<noisewaterphd> LDAP
<^peanut^> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<hoop_> sorry bout that  d/c'ed there... md5check was of the iso  from which i burned the cd's from
<noisewaterphd> hoop_: then you have a bad disc a bad burn or a bad drive
<dontput> aight gonna try study that one
<dontput> thnx
<^peanut^> dontput: your welcome.
<imyousuf> I have installed UEC for the first time (total newbie) on a single node with node controller option selected and downloaded the lucid lynx 64 bit version from the store. Now when I am trying to run the image I am getting - http://paste.ubuntu.com/467353/ My machine configuration is core i7, 4G RAM, 1G VGA, Lucid Lynx 64-bit. Any idea how I could solve it?
<noisewaterphd> dontput: np
<^peanut^> imyousuf: try #ubuntu-server
<wildbat> is there tools for linux to convert DVD to rmvb?
<noisewaterphd> wildbat: does it have to be real?
<Flynsarmy> When are they finally goign to fix the memory leak in jaunty gnome-power-manager? It takes up like 200MB each day and i need to end task and restart it. very annoying
<gartral> hey all, i'm trying to access a dav, not securedav server, and ubuntu wants a "name".. http://imagebin.org/106431 where do i put a name in that prompt?
<noisewaterphd> why real?
<imyousuf> ok ^peanut^
<wildbat> noisewaterphd, for smaller file size ~
<^peanut^> wildbat:  try mplayer
<^peanut^> !mplayer | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<noisewaterphd> wildbat: there are cool things like handbrake
<dontput> oh btw, is ubottu a bot?
<dontput> on noooo sorry
<^peanut^> dontput: yes
<hoop_> Sebsebseb the check was before the burn...
<dontput> it seems not
<noisewaterphd> handbrake will do mp4
<dontput> oh he is?
<dontput> lol
<sebsebseb> hoop_: yes check ISO before burning
<gartral> !introduction
<^peanut^> noisewaterphd: yeah, and handbreak. I love handbreak =)
<noisewaterphd> it can get full length movies down real small
<^peanut^> noisewaterphd: yeah... =)
<dontput> ahh got it.. functions of "!"
<hoop_> Seb well its correct
<sebsebseb> hoop_: burn slowly to CD, if still problems,  either your hardware,  or  the version of Ubuntu, I guess
<noisewaterphd> wildbat: http://handbrake.fr - i think they even have an ubuntu installer if I remember right, and then of course install vlc as well
<hoop_> Seb ive burned 6 copies 4 on cdr and 2 on dvd... and on slowest spends none worked
<^peanut^> hoop_: the "auto" for speed when buring a cd/dvd is not always the best option. I'd burn in at 6 or 8x
<meesebyte> How do I make myself the permanent owner?
<wildbat> Thanks ~ ^^ ppl
<^peanut^> meesebyte: chown username.username file/folder
<^peanut^> wildbat: your welcome
<sebsebseb> hoop_: what kind of computer is it?
<gr3g> sounds like a bad drive or image. why not try redownloading it, or if you can order an actual cd for free from the site
<meesebyte> ^peanut^: I did not understand that
<noisewaterphd> meesebyte: pee on it
<applesucks> newfag here, not to ubuntu or irc, just to this channel and network
<applesucks> what are the rules of the channel?
<sebsebseb> !install | hoop_
<ubottu> hoop_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<noisewaterphd> that is how my dog claims things
<sebsebseb> applesucks: Nice name :D
<gartral> hey all, i'm trying to access a dav, not securedav server, and ubuntu wants a "name".. http://imagebin.org/106431 where do i put a name in that prompt?
<hoop_> Sed Intel Pentium D 3.40 ghz
<meesebyte> It still says im not the owner (I did "/")
<sebsebseb> !rules | applesucks
<ubottu> applesucks: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<^peanut^> meesebyte: you can change file/folder permissions from within "gnome" or from the command line. from the command line (open a terminal) then run "chown" = change owner "username.groupname" = usually just your username 2 times with : then the file or folder.
<sebsebseb> applesucks: ok wrong factoid
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | applesucks
<ubottu> applesucks: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<FloodBot4> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noisewaterphd> hoop_: try making a usb stick installer
<Blue11> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<^peanut^> meesebyte: you don't want to change permissions on / to u
<noisewaterphd> you must have a bad drive or something
<applesucks> thanks
<^peanut^> meesebyte: that's why you have sudo
<hoop_> dont have USB STICK
<^peanut^> meesebyte: applications that run on your system depend on the correct permissions.
<meesebyte> Oh.... Yeah
<sebsebseb> hoop_: have you tried an older version of Ubuntu?
<^peanut^> meesebyte: so changing /'s permission could hose your system
<meesebyte> hmm
<meesebyte> I cant open /etc/ndiswrapper
<^peanut^> meesebyte: what are you trying to do exactly?
<DasEi> !coc | applesucks
<ubottu> applesucks: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<^peanut^> meesebyte: are you trying to copy a file or edit something in ndiswrapper?
<meesebyte> Now I can
<meesebyte> Yes
<mascool> is there a way to configure the indicator in lucid to open the app when clicking on the notification ?
<hoop_> seb i had 9.10 and was good upgraded to 10.4 with the commands ... but now want to reformat... and start with 10.4 from scratch
<sebsebseb> hoop_: ok 9.10 worked fine, you upgraded to 10.04, and now problems?
<applesucks> I know the basic rules of respect but what about language?
<^peanut^> meesebyte: to edit or copy files in /etc/ you really should use sudo instead of changing file permissions.
<sebsebseb> applesucks: this is a no swearing channel
<meesebyte> Oh...
<^peanut^> !languange | applesucks
<hoop_> only with this install cd
<^peanut^> !language | applesucks
<ubottu> applesucks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<applesucks> alright thanks
<meesebyte> I cant figure out ndiswrapper
<noisewaterphd> meesebyte: ya, sudo vim /etc/myfile
<meesebyte> I want to install drivers
<^peanut^> !ndiswrapper | meesebyte
<ubottu> meesebyte: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noisewaterphd> changing permissions in nix without knowing what you are doing can make bad things happen
<meesebyte> I read those, but I still cant get it to work with my drivers
<meesebyte> it keeps saying my driver isn't a folder
<mascool> is there a way to configure the indicator in lucid to open the app when clicking on the notification ?
<^peanut^> mascool: yea I'd like to know how to do that =)
<sebsebseb> !wubi | hoop_
<ubottu> hoop_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bobcolner> hi
<mascool> ^peanut^, so you dont know
<meesebyte> It says all my drivers are invalid
<^peanut^> mascool: no sorry
<sebsebseb> hoop_: I don't normally recommend Wubi, but without a CD that works or the drive, or a USB, I guess thats the way to go really
<mascool> ^peanut^, isn't it totally backwards that you can't click a notification ?
<^peanut^> meesebyte: sorry man. I haven't used ndiswrapper in over 12 years. so I don't think I will be much more help
<sebsebseb> hoop_: or just put 9.10 back on if you can :)
<^peanut^> mascool: yea kinda. first time I saw it I tried to click on it and was bummed that it didn't do anything
<woodyjlw> dose DX10 or DX9 have any effect on opengl ?     I have a hd2600xt and I have a x800 pro  would the older ati be better for linux gaming?
<aretrfre34> mascool:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439519 ?
<mascool> ^peanut^, yeah.. i don't get it...
<sebsebseb> meesebyte:  you use the inf file from your windows driver and set up in Ndiswrapper
<applesucks> any suggestions on how to sync an ipod touch in gnome?
<sebsebseb> meesebyte: and i'll get you a link hold on
<mascool> aretrfre34, thanks ! not what I asked for tho
<meesebyte> sebsebseb: I did, but they all are invalid
<^peanut^> aretrfre34: nice man....
<meesebyte> When I do ndiswrapper -l it says invalid beside all of them
<eliot89> does anyone know why when I start some process like say xosview in a terminal I can no longer do anything in said terminal? does that happen to everyone or is it just my problem?
<xangua> meesebyte: are you using the windows xp driver inf file¿
<meesebyte> yes
<^peanut^> eliot89: try running xosview with & at the end so: xosview &
<mascool> aretrfre34, i dont get it, how does that address my question ?
<xangua> meesebyte: XP ¿¿ are you sure¿¿
<sebsebseb> meesebyte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<meesebyte> xangua: U mean the one that belkin installed on my windows right?
<sebsebseb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<^peanut^> eliot89: that will put the process in the background. to gain access to it again you can type "fg" without " "
<meesebyte> For my card
<eliot89> AAAAAAAHHHHHHH (sigh of relief) much better thank you
<^peanut^> eliot89: your welcome
<xangua> meesebyte: i mean the windows XP version of the driver
<j_ayen_green> I had a tar unpack die on me because a file in it had a name with unacceptable characters in it. Now when I try to remove the directory that it's in, or cd to that directory, I get a protocol error.
<eliot89> #2 is there any way to grab the registration info of the windows dist that I killed when I installed ubuntu on my comp for the windows partition I have in virtualbox?
<^peanut^> eliot89: you can also run xosview with the & (if you forget), then just hit ctrl+z and then type bg to background the job.
<mascool> aretrfre34, any other totally unrelated info you want to share with me ?
<^peanut^> eliot89: so you installed ubuntu "over" your windows install and now you need the reg info from windows?
<^peanut^> without*
<aretrfre34> mascool:nope, boring
<eliot89> @peanut I installed ubuntu erasing windows from this comp
<^peanut^> eliot89: ok...then all your windows stuff is gone.
<mascool> aretrfre34,  thanks!
<eliot89> gotcha
<^peanut^> eliot89: =)
<eliot89> much appreciated you guys have been awesome'
<^peanut^> eliot89: np, good luck and have fun
<eliot89> will do you as well
<^peanut^> thank you
<j_ayen_green> how do I remove a directory if rm responds with 'protocol error' ?
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: are you removing something thats on an nfs share or cifs/samba share?
<gartral> hey all, i'm trying to access a dav, not securedav server, and ubuntu wants a "name".. http://imagebin.org/106431 where do i put a name in that prompt?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: do you mean "bookmark name"?
<j_ayen_green> ^peanut^: great question :) how can I tell?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: look at the photo
<gartral> ActionParsnip: it's asking for a name, not a bookmark name, which i already tried
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: type mount then "enter" in the cli
<meesebyte> ndiswrapper says my "Driver.2K" is invalid driver
<ActionParsnip> gartral: maybe it expects a hostname rather than an IP, add a resolution in /etc/hosts
<pinPoint> I'm running 8.0.4 lts right now. I want to upgrade, the best way is how?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | pinPoint
<pinPoint> dvd/cd iso, sourcelist?
<ubottu> pinPoint: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wiesshund> meesebyte,  whats your adapter model?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: resolution to what, im trying to connect to a dav server on my phone.. over in-house wifi...\
<ActionParsnip> pinPoint: DON'T edit sources.lst, its not the advised way, you can easily jump from hardy to lucid as it is lts to lts
<meesebyte> F7D1101 wiesshund
<pinPoint> ActionParsnip: how about from 8-9-10?
<wiesshund> meesebyte, what brand is that?
<meesebyte> Belkin
<^peanut^> gartral: can you ping your phone?
<j_ayen_green> ^peanut^: I don't see nfs or cifs mentioned... just ext4
<gartral> ^peanut^: yes
<ActionParsnip> gartral: maybe the app wants a hostname in the location bar, i'd also drop down the service type to ensure it is accurate
<^peanut^> gartral: can you access or telnet to port 8888 on your phone?
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: hmm
<wiesshund> meesebyte,  1 sec
<meesebyte> Cool
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: and your getting a protocol error? what command are you typing?
<gartral> ^peanut^: no, theres no telnet server
<wiesshund> meesebyte,  pci USB or?
<ActionParsnip> pinPoint: you can but intrepid is EOL now. you can jump to lucid in one go and be fine
<meesebyte> USB wiesshund
<^peanut^> gartral: you don't need a telnet server to telnet to a port on a host.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: you went way over my head there
<Hilikus> if i have a dir with all my backups, is there any reason to have them u+w? no eh, since backups should not be changed
<j_ayen_green> ^peanut^: rm <subdirname> -R
<^peanut^> gartral: type: telnet 10.0.1.47 8888
<pinPoint> ActionParsnip: without loosing data on my webserver and scripts, and irssi?
<j_ayen_green> or cd <subdirname>
<ActionParsnip> gartral: add an entry in /etc/osts to resolve 10.0.1.47 to a name. this may make the app happier
<meesebyte> I even have the USBID of it
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: try rm -r  subdir
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: or rm -rf subdir
<ActionParsnip> pinPoint: it upgrades the apps, settings will be untouched. you should have backups if the data is important
<wiesshund> meesebyte,  it isnt in the list of working with ndiswrapper  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Category:USB
<meesebyte> Brb toilet
<gartral> ActionParsnip: just so i can confirm we're on the same page, the webdav server is ON the phone, i'm trying to access it from ubuntu. not the otherway around
<j_ayen_green> ^peanut^: how about if I slap my forehead first? It's giving me the protocol error because it already deleted the subdir
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: =) well, thats a good thing then =)
<^peanut^> j_ayen_green: it happens man. no worries.
<simon__> I install kde 4, but it start loading the desktop (without panels) and me back to gdm
<j_ayen_green> ^peanut^: appreciate it :) thanks
<simon__> any help, :(?
<^peanut^> gartral: if the phone is running a webdav server, can you open firefox and type in the ip and port of your phone?
<jenue> how  can i share  my playlist from my rhythmbox to the network?
<gartral> ^peanut^: yes, telnet connected, and i lied, appreaently the webdav server has a telnet backend up
<^peanut^> gartral: like http://10.0.1.47:8888
<^peanut^> gartral: =) cool
<meesebyte> wiesshund: Are there any alternatives? :(
<gartral> ^peanut^: yes, and it's asking me to authenticate
<^peanut^> gartral: ok cool are you able to logon?
<wiesshund> meesebyte, with ubuntu, possibly not. let me look at something
<gartral> ^peanut^: yes.
<meesebyte> I don't have cable/dialup/dsl Internet so I have to tether thru my iPhone
<^peanut^> gartral: if so, in the bookmark window try putting: http://username:password@10.0.1.47:8888 and see if that works
<^peanut^> gartral: put that in the "location (URI):
<^peanut^> gartral: if that doesn't work, hmm, then I'm not sure. maybe that's a bug
<simon__> thanks anyway :(
<gartral> ^peanut^: well, it's giving me exactly the same error
<ndie> hi
<applesucks> why is bittorent so much faster in linux?
<^peanut^> gartral: strange... the dev's might have missed a username/password field
<jmyeom> hello
<^peanut^> applesucks: cause linux rocks?
<jmyeom> need some help when somone has time :)
<^peanut^> !ask | jmyeom
<ubottu> jmyeom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<applesucks> I think it's something to do with microsoft limiting half open tcp/ip connections to 10 by default
<jmyeom> kk , well i got a netbook, 1.5gb of ram 16gb sdd, and ive been running windows from it, and have used windows most my life, but its not cutting it
<^peanut^> applesucks: yeah that could be it to.
<applesucks> what I heard
<^peanut^> jmyeom: so whats your question?
<jmyeom> so, im totaly new to linux, im dl ubuntu now, but im a php coder, i need some sort of text editor and localhost (lampp?)
<sebsebseb> !lamp | jmyeom
<ubottu> jmyeom: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<^peanut^> jmyeom: ubuntu is perfect for that =)
<jmyeom> is someone willing to show me the ropes, help me out? im going to need help sorting everything else
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: there are tons of editors, and the lamp stack is pretty much default on nix
<Hilikus> jmyeom: its pretty easy, apt-get everything
<^peanut^> jmyeom: read read read.
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: basic text editing and such gedit will do it,   something more for programing try Emacs, has quite a learning curve though, or well you'll see if you try it
<^peanut^> jmyeom: spend time on this channel, you'll learn a ton just reading other ppls questions
<sebsebseb> !emacs | jmyeom
<ubottu> jmyeom: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<noisewaterphd> and welcome, you'll be amazed at what you've been missing
<noisewaterphd> especially as a code slinger
<^peanut^> jmyeom: for php editing, vim gkvim with php/perl plugins is great
<jmyeom> kk, that was a lot of info in one minute, i think i got it :P
<^peanut^> jmyeom:  =) good luck man, and welcome to ubuntu/linux
<jmyeom> kk thanks, links saved, i used wampp, and tbh ive never looked away from windows, but the stuff i have heard, i should of changed a long time ago :P, this is why im changing :P
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: I've got e-text editor to compile on ubuntu and it works really well
<noisewaterphd> it's kind of a textmate clone for windows, but they are working on a linux version, so you can download and toy with it for free right now
<jmyeom> thanks, but im looking for a basic editor, not a ide, i liked my shitty trail and errors from notepad, it makes me know im not going mad with infomation :p
<^peanut^> jmyeom: you'll love vim then =)
<noisewaterphd> or if you are into the full IDE kind of thing there are a few eclipse based PHP IDE's
<JoshStrobl> Yea, vim is awesome.
<^peanut^> jmyeom: very clean and the learning curve is not that bad at all
<noisewaterphd> and netbeans is a surprisingly good php ide
<jmyeom> yes
<noisewaterphd> vim++, can't live without vim
<jmyeom> netbeans, i liked it, but, dident at the same time :O
<Hilikus> i like emacs better
<mewie> Okay, so I'm finally on the internet in Ubuntu.  But it's not letting me install Flash.  It keeps telling me:
<mewie> CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)' is required
<mewie> Please insert the above CD/DVD into the drive '/cdrom/' to install software packages from the medium.
<mewie> But the CD is in the drive!
<^peanut^> Hilikus: are you an old school coder?
<FloodBot4> mewie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinPoint> is there sata support in 8.04 lts? My new 500GB cannot be seen in sudo fdisk -l
<noisewaterphd> Hilikus: I've honestly just never given emacs a shot, but I do know a lot of people swear by it
<Hilikus> idk, i don't think so, i usually prefer fancy IDE's. but for text editing i prefer emacs over vim
<MasterOfDisaster> mewie: you have to mount the CD first
<tucemiux> anyone knows where I can find a list of hardware supported devices?  Im trying tofigure out what firewire cardbus I should buy
<MaRk-I> mewie: if you already have internet disable the cd from package manager so you can install from the repos
<DasEi> mewie: bring your sources to a correct state and install from the net
<^peanut^> noisewaterphd: yeah me to. most of the engineers I support are emacs ppl
<Hilikus> how can you program ANYTHING without autocompletion
<jmyeom> yes, thats reminds me, miens a dual core, so im dl the 64 bit, all most stuff work, or shall i got 32?
<jmyeom> Hilikus, so i know im not mad when i do it first time :P
<^peanut^> Hilikus:  =) very true
<tucemiux> 64 bit for me
<^peanut^> jmyeom: do you have 4gb of ram
<DasEi> mewie: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Hilikus> jmyeom: at some point i had problems with flash in 64bits, but that was like a year ago
<jmyeom> haha, flash
<aristo> hello there, i have this problem, i've installed ubuntu lucid, i had my previous /home partition so i used without formating, now i have changed my cursos theme and only the arrow pointer hasnt changed
<jmyeom> almost as bad as java
 * jmyeom looks for java coders -.-
<noisewaterphd> Hilikus: I usually just use an editor and the cli, when I do use an IDE all of the auto complete pop ups ans such just drive me nuts
<noisewaterphd> I write java
<^peanut^> jmyeom: 64bit is sweet if you don't need all of the enduser flash stuff
<gartral> ^peanut^: ok, i forgot to mention this: the normal webdav selection in the connect to server applet thing wont recognise my phone as webdav enable share
<DasEi> jmyeom: no java coder here, but flash does fine for me
<noisewaterphd> amongst many others
<aristo> i have deleted .gconf folders and all .gnome folders but problems is still there
<aristo> any ideas?
<noisewaterphd> I do plenty of flex work as well
<^peanut^> brb
<DasEi> mewie: need more advice ?
<jmyeom> right
<jmyeom> please done hit me for this
<jmyeom> but has ubunt got like a regedit or something?
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: no
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: no Linux distros do, however
<aristo> slap jmyeom
<noisewaterphd> there isnt a registry
<Hilikus> jmyeom:  /etc is the closest i guess
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: for  Gnome there is something a little bit like a registery for configuring it called gconf editor
<noisewaterphd> most of that kind of stuff is in /etc
<jmyeom> good, i had regedit, its just begging to break
<holy> isconnect
<Evolution-X> is there something i can run on terminal to make mi camara work
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: thats the look that Ubuntu and a load of other distros use by default,  look as in desktop envrionment,  but normally there isn't even a reason to go in there
<DasEi> Evolution-X: install cheese
<Evolution-X> i have skype
<jmyeom> o yes, i has webcam, will it work on ubunt?
<Evolution-X> is now working with that
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: mine does
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: depends on the web cam if it just works or not, and if not theres a program called cheese that can probably help to configure it
<noisewaterphd> just worked automatically
<noisewaterphd> just depends on the cam
<Evolution-X> i yru ur suggestion but will that fix that
<jmyeom> kk thanks, im not to bothered, i just like to have everythign working and not break ;)
<Jp82191> i need help i keep trying to log into ubuntu 10.04 and it tries to log in but ends back up in the login screen
<jmyeom> like windows breaks, it never breaks "a little", it goes with a bang -.-
<DasEi> sebsebseb: cheese is a  viewer app, just to check out of the box
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: what are you doing working as a developer then :)
<noisewaterphd> haha, ya
<fraggle780> does anyone have suggestions for guides for the entire Ubuntu/Linux thing for noobs?
<DasEi> Jp82191: ctrl-altF1, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<noisewaterphd> I'm actually a convert to linux full time from OS X, which I started using at the public beta
<jmyeom> fraggle780, if you find one, sare with me :)
<DasEi> fraggle780: google ubuntu perfect desktop
<Jp82191> ok give me a minute
<noisewaterphd> I havent used windows since mac went nix
<DasEi> fraggle780: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<applesucks> what is the command to see your wireless card model?
<fraggle780> rgr appreciate it.....I am current military network admin.....no one told me about the penguin.....why didn't anyone tell me about the penguin?? :)
<DasEi> jmyeom: see above
<peepingtom> jmyeom: gnome has gnome-settings daemon and gconf-editor
<rallias> I have a question about wifi. I have 3 major areas that have wireless access. 2 of them have a conflicting SSID, one that i use one that I don't (they don't overlap). Is there any way to set precidence of the one I use in the area I don't use the conflicting SSID in for the wireless autoconnect?
<fraggle780> what are some good editors / compilers, I am still learning much about this entire process
<jmyeom> peepingtom, cool info, but only only on the 90% stage of downloading it, so i dunno what you chatting about :P
<DasEi> applesucks: lspci | grep Network
<noisewaterphd> fraggle780: for what language
<applesucks> xD
<fraggle780> english
<applesucks> thanks
<Jp82191> DasEi: i enter the command and it asks for a password i enter it and then nothing else comes out
<DasEi> fraggle780: gedit is common in gnome
<noisewaterphd> you want an english compiler?
<fraggle780> oops....not what you were looking for huh?
<noisewaterphd> hahaha
<applesucks> anybody know how to install madwifi drivers?
<noisewaterphd> there are a TON of editors
<DasEi> Jp82191: that's fine, then :
<noisewaterphd> just test drive until you find the one that's right for you
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo service gdm stop
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo service gdm start
<fraggle780> I just started learning about this entire OS software and wanted to dip my hand into some modifications and application development
<fraggle780> DasEI: gnome is standard on Ubuntu, correct?
<Jp82191> still the same
<noisewaterphd> fraggle780: and as DasEi said, gedit is common, and it's pretty powerful, plugins and such
<DasEi> fraggle780: yes, as kde for kubuntu and xdm for xubuntu
<noisewaterphd> fraggle780: yes
<rallias> I have my computer in 2 areas, one SSID that repeats between them both, but for one of the areas, I want to use a different network. Is there a way to set precidence to this third network?
<fraggle780> noisewaterphd: I appreciate the direction, and clarification
<noisewaterphd> np at all
<DasEi> rallias: use seperate nics, configure them in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jp82191> DasEi: it still returns me to the login screen after i input my password
<DasEi> Jp82191: sure pw is right then ?
<Jp82191> yes
<Jp82191> DasEi: it doesn't say that its an incorrect password
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: since your new well this is rather useful and a free PDF download
<paulus68> Does somebody has a good tutorial to install a raid 1 onto an excisting ubuntu 10.04 installation
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: well more like will be new, anyway
<sebsebseb> !manual | jmyeom
<ubottu> jmyeom: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DasEi> Jp82191: so another issue, log out to cmd-line again and run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> (ctrl-altF1)
<Jp82191> DasEi: ok
<Jp82191> DasEi: i entered those commands and i got unable to fetch update
<rallias> i have a couple problems with my mouse (a touch pad commonly found on laptops). One is that occasionally the mouse freezes randomly and i have to press CTRL to "unlock it". Another is that the two-finger scroll trick that works with windows and macs doesn't work for this computer. Does anyone know how to fix either of these?
<Jp82191> & unable to fetch archives
<DasEi> Jp82191: how do you connect ? wired with dhcp to a router ?
<Jp82191> wireless
<Jp82191> do i need wired?
<DasEi> no
<jmyeom> how do i make a bootable usb stick?
<Jp82191> google
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo dhclient, is a ip assigned ?
<sebsebseb> !usb | jmyeom
<ubottu> jmyeom: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<e1ven> How can I get a version of Curl with SSL support in 10.04? Curl-ssl defaults to curl, but running it gives curl: (1) Protocol  https not supported or disabled in libcurl
<e1ven> "
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: Did you see me give you the Ubuntu manual stuff,  it said you left channel soon after
<DasEi> jmyeom: install unetbootin and run it, pretty self-explaining
<applesucks> madwifi
<applesucks> anyone?
<paulus68> does someone has a good manual to migrate an excisting ubuntu 10.04 to a raid 1
<Jp82191> DasEi: all i see is 255.255.255.255
<mewie> Yes!  Disabling the CD worked!
<sebsebseb> applesucks: Apple Mac
<Jp82191> and it looks like some mac addresses
<sebsebseb> applesucks: anyone?
<FloodBot4> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmyeom> sebsebseb, i did but the usb creater failed me
<applesucks> ha
<applesucks> I get it
<sebsebseb> jmyeom: uhmm other people can help with that, I haven't made a bootable USB stick for any Linux distro before
<logan_> hi
<jmyeom> kk
<logan_> I have an issue, "whenever I am connected to my wireless I am not able to sign in gyachi but when I conect the ethernet I am able to sign in".
<jmyeom> unetbootin does the trick
<logan_> can anyone tell me why?
<ver> gyachi?
<logan_> tes gyachi the messenger
<Hilikus>  is there any way to keep a server in a low-power state (stand-by) and make it wake up when there are network requests? apache request or ssh request for example
<paulus68> does someone has a good manual to migrate an excisting ubuntu 10.04 to a raid 1
<mewie> Now to find the NVIDIA driver... I'm guessing that has something to do with why I still can't watch YouTube stuff.
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo dhclient, is a ip assigned ?
<DasEi> mewie: system > hardwaredrivers
<mewie> Wait, no, that was just NoScript.  XD
<Blue11> i changed the display size from 1024 to 800.  I get the x login screen, but when I login, all I get is wall paper.  Suggestions?  I need to reset it back to 1024
<jmyeom> yaya, just dropped my netbook and the fan is crackling, so i guess ill be back in 5, of to the workshop
<beijin> who are you
<beijin> where is people
<DasEi> !support | beijin
<ubottu> beijin: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<dominicdinada> anybody else having problems with samba shares after the update yesterday ?
<beijin> hello world
<Jp82191> DasEi: im connected via wired now
<Jp82191> im trying to see if i can update now
<jmyeom> i know this is not the right place to ask, but i dropped my netbook and its dead, not charging, any ideas?
<DasEi> Jp82191:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jp82191> both in the same command line?
<DasEi> jmyeom: ##hardware
<mewie> Sound quality seems a little off... O.o But I can see and hear videos now, at least.
<jmyeom> dm
<paulus68> does someone has a good manual to migrate an excisting ubuntu 10.04 to a raid 1
<dominicdinada> jmyeom: you killed the hardware either the battery or the charger :O
<jmyeom> its not working dos it dead, and its not charging cos im using wrong charged the pols wrong
<DasEi> Jp82191:  yes, two comands linked by "&&", one line
<jmyeom> stupid me
<beijin> doller
<beijin> usa
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dominicdinada> whats a doller ?
<beijin> power
<Jp82191> DasEi: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<dominicdinada> u mean Dollar ?
<Guest75091> help me how desktop on screen keyboard show
<Guest75091> help me how desktop on screen keyboard show
<Guest75091> help me how desktop on screen keyboard show
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm --dry-run                   <<watch that, does it list just gdm or a bunch of soft to renew ?
<beijin> yes
<beijin> or on
<beijin> no
<Guest75091> help me how desktop on screen keyboard show help me how desktop on screen keyboard show help me how desktop on screen keyboard show
<beijin> lot
<beijin> people
<beijin> fucker
<Jp82191> DasEi: it just lists gdm
<dominicdinada> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<beijin> taibei
<jmyeom> Guest75091, start making sense and we might help
<DasEi> beijin: stop that
<paulus68> does someone has a good manual to migrate an excisting ubuntu 10.04 to a raid 1
<DasEi> beijin: general, polite chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic, support here, only
<Jp82191> DasEi: says 1 reinstalled
<dominicdinada> he got booted
<DasEi> dominicdinada: not so idle , hehe
<dominicdinada> hehe guess not i also called because that guest guy was pushing it also spamming his questions :O
<jmyeom> right
<IdleOne> DasEi: never am :)
<DasEi> Jp82191: try again sudo service gdm restart (or start, if stopped)
<jmyeom> guys, i have a usb with linux on, but it just sats ntldr is missing, what do?
<jmyeom> guys, i have a usb with linux on, but it just sats ntldr is missing, what do?
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: is busy trolling somewhere on here usually :D
<josebraz> oi
<uid01> jmyeom: turn off the usb and turn it back on again
<Jp82191> DasEi: it went back to login screen and entered password and it sent me back to login screen
<paulus68> does someone has a good manual to migrate an excisting ubuntu 10.04 to a raid 1 would be very much appreciated
<uid01> or try blowing in it
<uid01> lol j/k i dunno wtf you should do
<DasEi> paulus68: see above http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Jp82191> DasEi: is there a way i can recover my files like music and videos then just reinstall?
<jmyeom> uid01, tryed, it does nothing
<DasEi> Jp82191: sure, but  that shouldN't be necccessary
<troopperi> jmyeom: you need to put that usb-stick to boot on at computer startup. Sound like windows problem when ntdlr is missing...
<Jp82191> DasEi: would it be a problem if I had removed Evolution earlier today?
<jmyeom> troopperi, usb booting is first, if its in it shows ntdlr is missing, when out it boots to windows hdd fine
<n0a1ias> hey how do i compile from source?
<DasEi> !compile | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<troopperi> jmyeom: maybe you need to do new usb-stick with linux
<n0a1ias> wait. whats the link to the ubuntu manual?
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo gdmsetup
<red2kic> !manual > n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias, please see my private message
<DasEi> !manual > n0a1ias
<jmyeom> troopperi, go into query mode with me?
<noisewaterphd> n0a1ias: it was for you to learn
<troopperi> jmyeom: i like solved problem in channels :)
<noisewaterphd> n0a1ias: but generally the procedure is: ./configure, make, make install
<paulus68> DasEi: thanks
<DasEi> Jp82191: get the gui ?
<jmyeom> kk, but its still happening, its on a 16gb memorys stick, what do?
<n0a1ias> ok so im using empathy, how do i look at private messages
<Jp82191> (gdmsetup:1747 Gtk warning cannot open display
<Jp82191> thats what i get ^^
<DasEi> paulus68: i run one myself, just ask if unsure
<troopperi> jmyeom: how you create your usb-linux stick?
<noisewaterphd> n0a1ias: what are you talking about, I thought you wanted to compile something
<jmyeom> using unetbootin-windows-471.exe
<t-flo> try using unetbootin for usb linux
<n0a1ias> i do
<jmyeom> t-flo unetbootin-windows-471.exe is unetbootin
<jmyeom> i did, still failed me
<n0a1ias> but the bot sent me a private message and i dont know how to see it
<noisewaterphd> n0a1ias: ok, so you were pointed to the manual, and I summarized
<n0a1ias> in empathy
<n0a1ias> ok
<noisewaterphd> its probably in another tab or window, dunno, I dont use empathy
<n0a1ias> there are no tabs
<n0a1ias> lol
<IdleOne> n0a1ias: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<n0a1ias> o well
<n0a1ias> thanks
<FloodBot4> n0a1ias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmyeom> anyone know what to do, my usb stick is not working
<noisewaterphd> n0a1ias: what makes you think the bot sent you a private message?
<ankit> lol
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: shot in the dark, but have you tried a different port?
<n0a1ias> it said."n0a1ias, please see my private message"
<new2ubuntu77> Mr Sonoma: Are you still here?
<jmyeom> noisewaterphd, nope, will do now
<noisewaterphd> I just installed on a netbook for my buddy and it wasnt working, then I just switched the port for fun and it worked
<Jp82191> DasEi:this is what i get - gdmsetup:1747 Gtk warning cannot open display
<jmyeom> noisewaterphd, omfg hax, why not work on the other one
<jmyeom> well, its doing some funky shit now
<ankit> DasEi: u need to install gdm 2 setup
<IdleOne> jmyeom: please watch the language
<jmyeom> invalid boot.ini file, then reboots and trys again, rinse and repeat
<jmyeom> sorry IdleOne
<DasEi> ankit: jp8... 's problem is gdm won't allow login, display isn't started, so no gui available, no change in gdm2 I assume
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: i would check into how you made the boot stick, and I have no idea how to make them in windows. somebody here must have some hints
<DasEi> ...where went gdm.conf
<ankit> DasEi: u need to install gdm 2 setup
<jmyeom> i used unetbootin-windows-471.exe
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: also verify your ISO
<new2ubuntu77> I followed this aero snap tut http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9190800&postcount=45 and it's not working. can any one help?
<Jp82191> how do i install gdm?
<ankit> its in the ppa
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: ya I don't even know what that is
<jmyeom> iso is complete
<ankit> google it and u will find the ppa
<ankit> wait i am givin u the link
<lalon> hey ihav downloaded skype and installed it but cannot use that skype becoz i cant find it in my computer
<DasEi> ankit: that will do the same error
<lalon> help me
<DasEi> ankit: display won't open
<ankit> i am giving u the link now,wait
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: i think the invalid boot.ini is a windows thing?
<tricktrickoli> i have one more probleme if you have time to help me i try again to install my software sorry but im not good in english and im newbi i have this line:the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<tricktrickoli> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<DasEi> ankit: http://i8t.de/62yhfpmv
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: double check your boot order, and try to make sure the stick is in the 1st USB2 slot
<jmyeom> usb first, and ive tested in all 3
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: i'm just shooting out blind ideas at this point though
<ankit> https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<jmyeom> noisewaterphd, thats fine, go ahead
<rat> Been having a very frustrating issue with VNC connections crashing and my Gnome desktop refusing to become active again... Have described the issue in further detail here: http://pastebin.com/be0GpsQm  -  Would appreciate suggestions on how  to fix.
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: so you used the universal-usb-installer.exe program?
<tricktrickoli> me?
<jmyeom> unetbootin-windows-471.exe
<tricktrickoli> personne parle francais
<lalon> so u guys can't help me with skype problem?
<tricktrickoli> ?
<bazhang> tricktrickoli, in #ubuntu-fr
<Jp82191> skype would be under apps then internet
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: remake the stick with the universal usb installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<jmyeom> noisewaterphd, thanks will do it now
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: and you verified the checksums on your ISO right?
<jmyeom> yup
<Jp82191> does anyone know how to recover files from 10.04 because it won't let me log in\
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: k, I should be lurking, let me know how it goes
<jmyeom> kk ty
<gaboattack> hola
<Jp82191> hola gabo
<gaboattack> hola JP
<gaboattack> de donde eres?
<noisewaterphd> Jp82191: mount the drive in another computer and transfer
<Jp82191> De california
<gaboattack> EEUU?
<Jp82191> Gaboattack: Si
<Jp82191> Noisewaterphd: and i can get all my files this way?
<noisewaterphd> ya
<noisewaterphd> as long as the computer you mount it with can read whatever filesystem you were using
<jmyeom> installation Done, Process is Complete!
<noisewaterphd> which in lucid is ext4
<Jp82191> the only other pc's i have run Win7
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: you mean completed making the stick right?
<jmyeom> win7, i hear?
<jmyeom> yup
<DasEi> Jp82191: I can't figure it out, as files changed, I suggest installing xdm to get to desk first, then enable autologin, until issue can be resolved
<jmyeom> yes
<noisewaterphd> Jp82191: i have no idea if win7 can read ext4, but I doubt it
<jmyeom> its working, the linuxsys.sys was missing from my last build
<DasEi> Jp82191:sudo apt-get install xdm, and when it asks, set to default
<Jp82191> DasEi: how do i install xdm?
<Jp82191> okay
<noisewaterphd> just install a linux VM on your win7 box
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: awesome!
<Jp82191> DasEi: i pud xdm as default display manager
<jmyeom> yer, ive not ever touched a linux sys brfore, im excited :P
<jmyeom> better be good, ot your neck is on the like nobody
<jmyeom> noisewaterphd
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo service xdm start
<jmyeom> :P
<Jp82191> DasEi: says starting display manager xdm then it says ok
<DasEi> Jp82191: get a login prompt now ?
<Jp82191> DasEi: no its still in command prompt thingy
<logan_> can anyone tell me how to run objective C program in ubuntu
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo service xdm restart
<Jp82191> DasEi: still in command mode
<shiv> vol
<Jp82191> ill shut down manually
<shiv> Vooloo, hi thanks for your helpmy system is up and running :)
<mint-iroso> #ubuntu-es
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: haha, you'll dig it. the netbook version is way cooler than win for netbooks too
<DasEi> Jp82191: starnge fruit.. gdm still running ? sudo reboot
<Optimus55> okay alsa on 10.04 is really bad. can someone help me quickly change back to anything good???
<Jp82191> DasEi: I rebooted manually and I put my password and username and its just at a black screen with a cursor in the middle
<talcite> can someone help me out with my softraid setup? I have an old superblock from a previous raid on my /dev/sdd drive. The current superblock is at /dev/sdd1. I need to remove the old one, but mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdd says it doesn't have access to the drive
<talcite> it's not mounted and the raid isn't active
<mint-iroso> how change to ubuntu-es
<mint-iroso> please
<DasEi> talcite: sudo it
<mordocai> Is there anyway that I can get something similar to the compiz water-effect plugin, but as a screensaver? And i mean -actually- a screensaver in gnome, not the workaround posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1246897&page=4, please.
<talcite> DasEi already done
<DasEi> mint-iroso: /j #ubuntu-es
<navetz> Hi I need help. New applications that I install are not beign added to my start menu.
<mint-iroso> thank
<jmyeom> need help fast, my cpu is burning up, fan is slow, still installing ubunt, is there a way to speed the fan up once installed?
<noisewaterphd> mint-iroso: you want the es irc channel? or you want to change the language on your OS?
<matthew_> jmyeon: what is your machine, brand ect
<adalal> hey, im having a problem, my mouse works on the login screen, but it doesn't once i log in.. .also I noticed that the xinput list-props for the synaptic ps/2 touchpad shows that device enabled is 0 and i cannot change this to 1, please help
<noisewaterphd> but ya either way ask at #ubuntu-es
<Jp82191> Mint-iroso: Hablas espanol?
<talcite> the exact error I'm getting is 'mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sdd for write - not zeroing
<jmyeom> is the acer aspire one sdd version
<rat> no response regarding my disappearing graphics problem?
<mint-iroso> si hablo
<mint-iroso> por?
<Sasquatch7> Anyone know how to fix the plymouth splash screen or remove it?
<noisewaterphd> jmyeom: your hardware should take care of itself at this point
<matthew_> jmyeom, i don't think that there is a way to, but it shouldn't damage the machine, only hurt your lap :P, let me see if there are any utilities
<talcite> oh jeez I figured it out
<happy> 大家好
<happy> 有没有人哇？
<jmyeom> matthew_, its got the smell of it burning up, i would say around 50c is what its running at, iv got a iceblock under it for now, but i need a better idea :P
<happy> 有中国的吗？
<sebsebseb> Sasquatch7: yeah the way they have done Plymouth in 10.04 really sucks.  and its bundled into ubuntu-desktop as well, so can't jus remove it, without removing a load of stuff you should have installed with it.  You can sort of disable it though, have a black screen,  untill log in screen shows.
<happy> 有中国的吗？
<FloodBot4> happy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<talcite> mdadm still hold onto the device even if it's inactive. You need to issue mdadm --stop to disassemble the device
<matthew_> jmyeom, maybe thats a problem
<DasEi> Jp82191:so back to command line
<DasEi> ctrl-alt..
<jmyeom> maybe, fans clean ive had it apart and stripped it
<talcite> happy: /j #ubuntu-cn
<adalal> happy, thisis an english channel
<Sasquatch7> sebsebseb: thanks, you know how I would go about doing that?
<DasEi> Jp82191:sudo apt-get remove --purge xdm gdm
<sebsebseb> Sasquatch7: of course, but  its still a sucky boot up really.
<DasEi> Jp82191:sudo apt-get install gdm
<sebsebseb> Sasquatch7: Whats the problem with your Plymouth by the way?  Installed a propritary Nivida or ATI driver and it looks all weird or, whats the issue?
<happy> 我不知道这么加
<IdleOne> !cn | happosade
<ubottu> happosade: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DasEi> Jp82191:sudo service gdm start
<IdleOne> !cn | happy
<bastid_raZor> the gdm2setup .. what format do the background images need to be in? .jpg .png?
<ubottu> happy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<happy> 这么找？
<Optimus55> Hey my alsa sounds is realllly bad on this card sometimes. buzzing when i stop playback, shoddy headphone sound. Can anyone help me change alsa to something else please??
<happy> 难道没有中国的吗　？
<Flannel> happy: This channel is english only, please respect that.
<logan_> has anyone ever programmed in objective C with gcc
<Sasquatch7> sebsebseb: after nvidia driver i get error messages rather than the plymouth image. along the lines of plymouth terminated kill....
<Devlin> huh, i'm still connected :o
<matthew_> jmyeom, type this in terminal
<Devlin> laters
<happy> 我看不懂
<Jp82191> DasEi: gdm; unrecognized service
<matthew_> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/trip_points
<Optimus55> shitty chan.
<jmyeom> MatBoy, still is
<jmyeom> n
<jmyeom> ffs, still installing, will do when booted
<DasEi> Jp82191:sudo apt-get install gdm && service gdm start
<Jp82191> ok
<DasEi> Jp82191:sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo service gdm start
<DasEi> o'c
<intangir> does ubuntu still have a way to turn off services in the gui, or a way to turn off file search indexing
<Jp82191> Ok i input my password on the login screen and now i get a white terminal window in the left corner
<intangir> Jp82191: sounsd like your not booting gnome anymore
<Jp82191> DasEi: when i put the password in a white terminal window opened up
<DasEi> how does one enable automatic login from commadline in current grub ?
<DasEi> current gdm
<sebsebseb> Sasquatch7: So this is what I was on about just now: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<sebsebseb> remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<m0rph``> does anyone have experience using ubuntu 10.04 on EC2? I'm having some difficulties booting a rebundled AMI
<gaboattack> alguien mas habla español -.-
<navetz> Hi I need help. New applications that I install are not beign added to my start menu.
<Jp82191> gaboattack: entra a el canal de ubuntu en espano
<Jp82191> espanol
<Kozzy> hey how can i make ubuntu boot faster?
<Jp82191> more ram
<m0rph``> navetz: what desktop are you using? gnome or KDE?
<Pritesh> http://www.tipsandtricks-hq.com/tips-to-make-ubuntu-boot-faster-1964
<Jp82191> than what you have
<navetz> m0rph``: KDE but I think the problem has just been resolved. Thank you.
<DasEi> Jp82191: seems I found it ..
<Jp82191> ok
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo apt-get install  nano
<gaboattack> haha
<Jp82191> DasEi: nano is already the newest version
<DasEi> Jp82191: sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<DasEi> Jp82191: file there and filled ?
<Jp82191> DasEi: it opened a window called GNU Nano 2.2.2
<Jp82191> blank with options in the bottom
<DasEi> Jp82191: blank ? ctrl-x to close nano again;; is this lucid ?
<Kozzy> i want to use openbox but i want a taskbar at the bottom but i dont know how to get it
<simon__> kde4 dont charge.it start but after it show wallpaper it brings me to gdm
<Jp82191> Dasei: the options are  get help, exit, write out, justify, read file, where is,
<Jp82191> next, prev page, cut text, uncut text, cur pos, to spell
<simon__> I want to try kde4, _;
<Kozzy> anyone use OpenBox?
<simon__> Kozzy,  i dont :S
<simon__> any help?
<Jp82191> DasEi: Yes it is lucid 10.04
<jmyeom> brb
<sparky> are there any good games on ubuntu
<Jp82191> yes
<JViz> what do most people do about flash on ubuntu x64?
<sparky> or at least multilayer online games
<Jp82191> Sparky: try chess
<Jp82191> lol jk
<sebsebseb> !games | sparky
<ubottu> sparky: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell sparky about games
<ubottu> sparky, please see my private message
<sparky> JViz: nothing so far no reall way around it till adoby upgrades im starting to think
<JViz> sparky: So you keep running the old version of the 64bit player?
<sparky> oh sure make the robot do all the work lol
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf               , and again is this lucid, 10,04 ??
<sparky> i havent done anything yet im stuck with no flash for now
<Jp82191> DasEi1: yes it is 10.04
<DasEi1> file also empty ??
<Jp82191> rebooting
<DasEi1> ...
<sparky> so no one has sugestions on games?
<sebsebseb> sparky: uhmm
<m0rph``> anyone ever run ubuntu on amazon EC2?
<nio> hello all
<sebsebseb> sparky: there are quite a few game suggestion  articles out there on websites, and you can Google for those
<Jp82191> DasEi1: there is nothing on there just the options i listed above
<sebsebseb> sparky: try for example,  best linux  games as a Google search
<sebsebseb> sparky: or maybe even join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask them for game suggestions
<JViz> Does anyone know where I can get the old 64bit flash player?
<sparky> sebsebseb: ok will do thanks for the sugestion ohwhats the point of a game that just runs its self lol its called progress quest
<DasEi1> Jp82191: ctrl-x to quit
<nio> i am creating a initrd using cpio problem is that the client computer fails to loads and boot and says that unable to mount root as the user. this is problem related to the permission of the files any one have any idea please help
<DasEi1> Jp82191: cd /etc/gdm
<ZimmY1> rewt http://www.vcgh.com/
<DasEi1> Jp82191: ls
<DasEi1> Jp82191: any *conf files in there ?
<JViz> I tried googling, I didn't find anything I'd call reputable
<Jp82191> nothing pops up
<sparky> JViz: if u manage to get that to work let me or us all for that matter know
<JViz> sparky: the old player?
<Jp82191> DasEi: how can i back my stuff up ill just reinstall using either karmic or lucid
<sparky> JViz yea
<JViz> i used a script i found on the intarwebs a couple of weeks ago and it worked great, it seems the download is gone now though
<DasEi1> Jp82191: have you an external storage or another hd ?
<Jp82191> DasEi1: yes i have and Ext HDD
<JViz> sparky: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html
<DasEi1> Jp82191: plug it in then
<JViz> sparky: I used method 2, but it fails now
<Jp82191> ok
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo fdsik -l
<JViz> sparky: it can't wget the tar.gz anymore
<DasEi1> Jp82191: will be sth. like /dev/sdb1
<Draconis>  hey guys, is there any way to get the mouse smoother on rdesktop?
<JViz> two or three weeks ago it worked awesome
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo mkdir /media/sdWahtever
<Jp82191> fdsik command not found
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo mount /dev/sdX  /media/sdX  (x corresponding to out from fdisk)
<MaRk-I> JViz: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329654
<DasEi1> Jp82191:fdisk, being tired here
<JViz> MaRk-I: same thing, no more tarball on the dl site
<noisewaterphd> what is the best media player for large music libraries?
<Jp82191> DasEi1: Im lost
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo fdsik -l
<picard1421> i had a question
<noisewaterphd> i've got like 150gig of music
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo fdisk -l, darn
<picard1421> does anyone have any knowledge about VPN service providers i had a question about which countries give their users the most protection for VPN usage
<Jp82191> ok after that what?
<MaRk-I> JViz: just d/l the regular tarbal from adobe
<DasEi1> Jp82191: external device is ?
<noisewaterphd> i'd like auto artwork, lyrics, other cool meta features
<Jp82191> doesn't say
<DasEi1> /dev/sd....
<picard1421> i was looking at relakks from sweden.. but i also saw another one in canada that says they keep no logs or ip info?? does anyone reccomend a good VPN site that has no records /logs data?
<Jp82191> says fdisk: invalid option --'1'
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo fdisk -l, darn               with l lower L
<noisewaterphd> is amarok the way to go?
<Jp82191> ohhhh
<noisewaterphd> is banshee still buggy
<MaRk-I> JViz: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/   just select the tarbal
<Jp82191> i thought it was a 1
<Jp82191> srry
<pinPoint> im doing an upgrade from 8-10lts and the upgrage is asking me about saslauthd?
<JViz> MaRk-I: doing so, but i don't think this is the 64bit version
<Jp82191> i get sda1 for linux
<DasEi1> Jp82191: nermind, I'm the one being more senil right now :)
<pinPoint> keep or replace the configuration?
<Jp82191> sda2 for extended
<Jp82191> sda5 for linux swap/solaris
<MaRk-I> JViz: read the post... says there's no more 64 bit, but that makes it work
<DasEi1> Jp82191: and no sdb ?
<Jp82191> No
<Jp82191> yes
<DasEi1> Jp82191: hum ?
<Jp82191> sdb1 w95 fat32 (lba)
<DasEi1> yess
<Jp82191> didn't see it at first
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/sdb1
<DasEi1> Jp82191: cd /media/sdb1
<DasEi1> Jp82191: ls                                         <<should now show content of your external
<DasEi1> l=L
<Jp82191> yes it shows folders in the external hdd
<DasEi1> fine , so whats to be backed up ?
<Jp82191> the home folder which is music, pictures, videos, documents
<DasEi1> is the external large enough to catch your /home ?
<Jp82191> yea my main hdd is 40 gigs ext is 160
<JViz> MaRk-I: done, followed the instructions, it's exactly the same as it was before
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1/backup
<doktoreas> hello everybody..Any idea about those strange fonts in firefox? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/348430/google.png
<JViz> MaRk-I: youtube buttons don't work and general flakiness
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo rsync -Pr /home  /media/sdb1/backup
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo now brew yourself a tea
<fireduck> I am unable to share my files from my Hdd on network. I get this (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wj9skjgR) when i try sharing.
<magnetron> doktoreas_: are you using Tor?
<MaRk-I> JViz: no idea, some other ppl tried it and said it worked, I cant tell i'm on 32 bit
<Jp82191> its copying now
<Jp82191> i think its showing time and a percentage at the bottom
<DasEi1> y
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo now brew yourself a tea
<Jp82191> lol
<Jp82191> when do i know when its done?
<DasEi1> when the command cursor is back
<Jp82191> okay
<pinPoint> im doing an upgrade from 8-10lts and the upgrage is asking me about saslauthd?
<pinPoint> keep or replace the configuration?
<DasEi1> Jp82191: also rsync counts backwards, can see it
<Jp82191> once done ill check in the laptop to see if files are back and if so ill reinstall 10.04
<magnetron> doktoreas_: are you using Tor?
<JViz> MaRk-I: it sort of works, i  can still see ads, i can watch youtube videos as long as they autoplay, i just can't interact with anything
<Jp82191> yes the times is going backwards
<Jp82191> like counting down
<JViz> MaRk-I: that's why i was looking for the 64bit version still
<JViz> MaRk-I: unless someone figures out how to make the 32bit version interactive on 64bit systems
<DasEi1> Jp82191: if you do a fresh install anyway, maybe have a seperate home this time, next time you don't need this anymore
<DasEi1> Jp82191: like if a dist-upgrade went borked
<magnetron> doktoreas: are you using Tor?
<doktoreas> magnetron, Tor?
<magnetron> doktoreas_: did you install it?
<MaRk-I> JViz: doubt it'll work but looks like here's a 64 bit for 9.04 http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<doktoreas> nope..it happened since one day
<Jp82191> it wasn't an upgrade
<Jp82191> it was a fresh install i had win7 b4
<waseem> hi, I using Dell Inspiron 14R, have installed  a dell tailored ubuntu 10.04 from the a dell website. I have some issues with which are: 1. The brightness keys doesnt work. 2. I am not able to select extended graphics from the Appearance Prefences, as only the first option is enabled.
<magnetron> doktoreas_: yes, i was wondering if you installed Tor
<MaRk-I> JViz:  and here's another option http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/07/installing-flash-player-from-repository-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/
<scriptwarlock> fireduck: have you shared correctly the folder?
<doktoreas> magnetron, nope no Tor installed
<waseem> can anyone help with the brightness key first
<waseem> ??
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me how to log into my ubuntu 10.04 server from my other computer running ubuntu 10.04 desktop ... i need to be able to open a terminal on the desktop to control the server ... thanks
<DasEi1> Jp82191: looks more like a corrupt installer medium then, though the repos in the end worked, strange, complete reinstall of gdm didn't bring the default-files back
<DasEi1> jgcampbell300: use ssh
<Jp82191> i know i thought that would fix it
<fireduck> scriptwarlock: no it says the same error
<Jp82191> ill just wait till it finishes backing up then ill keep a backup
<DasEi1> jgcampbell300: on both machines : sudo apt-get install ssh
<Jp82191> safe on the ext hdd and reinstall Lucid
<scriptwarlock> fireduck: heres a little sample video on how to share the files
<jgcampbell300> DasEil, thank you ... i remember doing that before now ...
<DasEi1> jgcampbell300: then edit ssh-config on server, get its ip, can ssh in
<scriptwarlock> fireduck: see if it helps http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVSK_Mun9UM
<glick> hey has anyone here had any experience with the lullabot video series?
<glick> im thinking of getting one but its expensive
<visof> hello , i have ext4 partition that has 20 Gb but it's now full , and i have another empty partition, can i add that to ext4 partition ?
<W43372> Howdy Folks. I've got an issue. I introduced my friend to Karmic yesterday and installed it on her computer. And then I installed XP Home on another partition on the hard drive so she could dual boot so she could have the option of using windows if there was something she wasn't comfortable with on Linux. After I installed windows and restarted the machine it automatically boots into windows. Normally when a computer with more
<W43372>  than one OS is turned on, as far as I've ever seen, a prompt appears asking which partition you want to boot from. Her computer doesn't even give me the option. What should I do?
<visof> without formation o rwithout lossing any data ?
<Jp82191> W43372: I would think you need to install windows first the ubuntu
<Jp82191> but im not sure
<Flannel> !fixgrub | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fireduck> scriptwarlock: Yes it works!! Thanks a lot
<scriptwarlock> Dual boot! | W43372
<scriptwarlock> !Dual boot | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<W43372> That's what I was trying to do, but any and all computers I've ever had more than one OS on I got the prompt automatically. this is the first time I've encountered this problem
<Jp82191> W43372: check those links out
<Jp82191> they provide info on how to do it
<W43372> I am.
<Flannel> W43372: If you install Windows second, it overwrites things (because Windows doesn't know about other OSes).  If you intend to do this again in the future, install windows first, then Linux
<Jp82191> Flannel: thats the same thing i told him
<Jp82191> I said to install windows first then ubuntu
<W43372> Is there any way I can get back into linux so that I can get some of her data off of it before I start all of this again?
<jgcampbell300> i forgot how to connect to the ssh on the server lol
<W43372> Or should I just stick my usb stick into a windows computer and check the .Trash folder to see if her files are still there?
<Flannel> W43372: you don't need to do it all again, just reinstall GRUB (follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub page), you don't need to reinstall Ubuntu
<Jp82191> but he can't boot into ubuntu
<W43372> Flannel: Oh, ok. Cool. Would it be easier if I just had both OS's on seperate hard drives?
<scriptwarlock> jgcampbell300: until now?
<lemonade_> New here
<Flannel> W43372: It doesn't make any difference in this case
<W43372> But, for future reference?
<Flannel> lemonade_: Welcome
<lemonade_> Thanks
<Jp82191> Welcome Lemonade
<Flannel> W43372: As far as getting-computers-to-boot, it doesn't make a difference for 99% of the cases
<jgcampbell300> umm nope ... still reading on it ... cant bleave how much i have forgoten
<pallgone> W43372: no, but the next time do it the other way around, first install windows, then linux, so you won't have to fix it afterwards
<scriptwarlock> jgcampbell300: its usually ssh -p <port> you@ip
<W43372> Flannel: ok, nifty. I'll read up on these pages and find my way back over to this screen if I have any questions.
<Flannel> W43372: Good luck
<jgcampbell300> ahh that sounds like the key
<AdvoWork> any idea what this means? 1346.200randomnumber end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 503000. done a fresh install of 10.04, its asked me to reboot, took the cd out and its filled with that :S
<jgcampbell300> cool ... that did the trick ... thanks much for the reminders
<peepingtom> AdvoWork: it refers to your CD drive, don't worry about it it normally happens after ejecting post-install
<scriptwarlock> jgcampbell300: yo ok
<peepingtom> /dev/sr0 is your cd drive
<_HelloPhriendlie> >	ne1 care to point me to an easily installable tarball for ubuntu gnome linux so i can install vlc via a gui?
<_HelloPhriendlie> (my unix machine is not nor will it be hooked up to the internet at any point)
<ssbpls> what's C IDE in Ubuntu?
<pallgone> W43372: you see, windows is just overwriting the boot sector when installing and puts its own stuff on there, it doesn't care if you have other operating systems...
<Jp82191> DasEi1: i think its done backing up
<Jp82191> can i just unplug it?
<peepingtom> _HelloPhreindlie: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia   this PPA has recent builds of VLC and other video players
<scriptwarlock> HelloPhriendie: its inside the ubuntu software center, the vlc?
<ssbpls> Do I have to only use Vi?
<DasEi1> Jp82191: so unmount cleaanly and re-check on laptop
<DasEi1> Jp82191: cd
<Jp82191> how do i unmount?
<scriptwarlock> HelloPhriendie: ah ok he wants the latest...
<Jp82191> lol
<peepingtom> HelloPhriendie: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/cutting-edge-multimedia
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo unmount /dev/sdb1
<ssbpls> Can anyone answer me ?
<peepingtom> then sudo apt-get vlc
<bastid_raZor> DasEi1: umount no n
<DasEi1> peepingtom: no inet
<AdvoWork> peepingtom, ahh ok thanks :)
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 ,thks bastid_raZor
<jgcampbell300> hmm ... i have a ftp set up on my server but i am wondering if there is a faster way to transfer files from desktop to server ? or more direct ?
<bastid_raZor> DasEi1: you're welcome.
<ssbpls> the language C IDE,sofeware name
<W43372> pallgone: Yeah, that does make sense.
<W43372> I found the fix I need to do, I just need to figure out when I can get back over there to do it because I have to work tomorrow. I'd just call her and have her do it, but I left her with the Windows disc and brought all my other discs home with me earlier.
<bastid_raZor> jgcampbell300: scp will max out your bandwidth available if you let it. that would be fast as possible.
<peepingtom> yes ssh/scp is a good sol'n
<zess> hello
<Jp82191> DesEi1: i get umount: dev/sdb1; not found
<peepingtom> DesEil:  /dev/sdb1
<jgcampbell300> will check it out thanks
<peepingtom> slash at beginning
<JViz> MaRk-I: that last link did it! thank you!
<ssbpls> ?
<JViz> MaRk-I: thank you for finding that!
<DasEi1> Jp82191: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 , see peepingtom
<JViz> it works like a charm
<Jp82191> ok i think it got it
<Jp82191> it didn't say anything just a blinking line
<Jp82191> after
<sabgenton> Could anyone give me advice on a broken apt-get install   http://pastebin.ca/1906594
<sabgenton> I wasn't using screen and the network died over ssh.
<sabgenton> So far I tried purging  http://pastebin.ca/1906595
<DasEi1> Jp82191: fine then , can control by mount (no options)
<peepingtom> ssbpls: many IDEs, eclipse is very popular
<sabgenton> which failed miserably
<Jp82191> ok
<ssbpls> peepingtom,and others?
<peepingtom> emacs
<trijit> hello all
<W43372> Ok, now that I've figured out how to fix her problem I have a problem of my own.
<DasEi1> sabgenton: can still ssh in ?
<sabgenton> ~$  dpkg -s lvm2 |grep Status
<sabgenton> Status: purge ok half-configured
<_HelloPhriendlie> peepingtom: Thank you <)
<W43372> For some reason my Linux laptop is not talking to my Microsoft box across the network.
<peepingtom> np
<_HelloPhriendlie> karma++
<trijit> can any1 tell me how to speed up ubuntu? Currently, I am using xmonad and I dont need gnome :)
<sabgenton> DasEi1: yeah well I restarted the box
<DasEi1> sabgenton: obviously,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<peepingtom> W433372: have you installed samba?
<peepingtom> you mean ciffs or smb?
<ssbpls>  peepingtom,how about the anjuta?
<sabgenton> oh cool
<trijit> hellooooooooo
<trijit> :)
<peepingtom> ssbpls: I've never used it, emacs runs in the terminal eclipse is GUI, try anything though ;)
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<W43372> Yeah, it used to work just fine. It's just all of a sudden that it hasn't been working.
<ssbpls> peepingtom:thank u
<Jp82191> DasEi1: Thank you very much i got my stuff back now im just going to reinstall 10.04
<sabgenton> DasEi1:  sudo dpkg --configure -a didn't change the status
<sabgenton> did nothing
<sabgenton> visualy
<DasEi1> Jp82191: and check media for defects (option on the cd)
<DasEi1> sabgenton: sudo apt-get update               <<does this throw errors ?
<Jp82191> DasEi1: what do you mean like play the files see iff they work?
<sabgenton> my internets a bit slow at pressent
<MaRk-I> JViz: yw
<sabgenton> hold on
<W43372> When I'm on the laptop and I'm trying to access the windows box through the network it tells me that it failed to receieve the share list or something, but when I'm on the box trying to access the laptop through the network everything works just fine...
<DasEi1> Jp82191: no, if you go installing again, there is an option on the installe disk, checking for files being complete on the cd
<Jp82191> oh
<Jp82191> ok
<MaRk-I> JViz: which one worked the one with the sh script?
<peepingtom> yes it checks the integrity of all files to be installeed
<plutonium45> server freenode.com
<kevinh90> hey
<trijit> hi
<kevinh90> I am having an occasional graphical issue
<trijit> okay
<kevinh90> its like there is confetti on my screen
<W43372> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467854/
<kevinh90> and anytimg something on the screen moves, it gets worse
<peepingtom> kevinh90: what video drivers/gpu do you use?
<trijit> which driver are you using?
<trijit> vesa?
<kevinh90> its nvidia propietary
<trijit> okay
<trijit> series?
<kevinh90> 9800m gts
<theneoindian> can sumbody tell me the location of firefox log files , if there is one ?
<sabgenton> DasEi1: still downloading but not throwing errors
<peepingtom> kecinh90: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates   this PPA has latest versionof nvidia drivers, give it a shot
<Shirl> so
<Shirl> yeah
<Jp82191> booting from cd taking forever
<Shirl> where can i buy ubuntu?
<peepingtom> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  then update and upgrade
<peepingtom> Shirl: at the canonical store
<plutonium45> #hackday
<DasEi1> sabgenton: so that will have done it prbly, else it shouldN't have started at all, can verify by again : sudo apt-get install lvm2
<Shirl> wut?
<peepingtom> http://shop.canonical.com/
<_HelloPhriendlie> theneoindian:  on windoze?
<DasEi1> sabgenton: sudo apt-get upgrade is your next friend
<rww> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<trijit> ~/.mozilla/firefox/k2n26fbn.default/Cache >> this is the cache directory
<Shirl> can this run crysis?
<peepingtom> joke
<theneoindian> _HelloPhriendlie,  no  , in Ubuntu .. i'm tired of firefox crashing for  no reason :(
<trijit> :)
<trijit> you can run counter strike...Worked for me :) via WINE
<DasEi1> Shirl: sure, you merely have to rewrite it :)
<_HelloPhriendlie> oh yeah, i forgot what room i was in
<Shirl> where do i buy wine?
<peepingtom> theneoindian https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  firefox 4 available here
<trijit> wine u dont have to buy :
<DasEi1> !wine > Shirl
<ubottu> Shirl, please see my private message
<Jp82191> google
<trijit> sudo apt-get install wine
<pinPoint> I need help getting my new sata drive detected and formatted for use.
<trijit> it helps to run exe in linux
<Shirl> oic
<pinPoint> File Browser does not see the new drive.
<Shirl> so it's a windows emulator
<_HelloPhriendlie> !wine > _HelloPhriendlie
<ubottu> _HelloPhriendlie, please see my private message
<trijit> yup
<kevinh90> I think I will just reset X
<kevinh90> why doesnt crtl+alt+backspace work?
<trijit> u need to configure it
<kevinh90> this issue is soooo rare
<DasEi1> Shirl : don't try crysis on wine, and also there are ppa's with newer version of wine , the repo ones are .. little outdated
<theneoindian> peepingtom, okey , but is there any log files for firefox ? i just wanna know the problem ..
<bastid_raZor> kevinh90: alt + sysreq + k
<peepingtom> disabled since karmic, use alt+printscrn+k
<Shirl> then how can i play crysis?
<bastid_raZor> ubottu tell kevinh90 about dontzap
<ubottu> kevinh90, please see my private message
<erry> My gnome-panel disappeared.. I tried reboot, i tried dist-upgrade, tried killing gnome-panel and restarting it through a commandline, nothing.
<DasEi1> Shirl: on a win bo x?!
<trijit> if you want to kill x via the key comb, you need to set it in System >> preferrences >> Keyboard shortcuts
<bastid_raZor> !panels | erry try reseting the config for it
<ubottu> erry try reseting the config for it: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Shirl> but i want a linux operation system
<sabgenton> DasEi1: update not so usefull lvm2 is already the newest version.
<Shirl> i'm trying to get into hacking
<kevinh90> bastid_raZor: thanks for sending me the thread link
<DasEi1> bastid_raZor: cool, didn't know the bot also accepts human language
<trijit> @Shirl :  you can not play Crysis in linux for now :(
<jgcampbell300> does anyone here use landscape ? i have been looking for pricing but cant seem to find any
<Shirl> well
<Shirl> i also want to hack
<kevinh90> g2g, g'night, thanks all
<DasEi1> sabgenton: no, that's just what we wanted to achieeve, dpkg has worked then , all fine
<sabgenton> DasEi1: http://pastebin.ca/1906603
<ssbpls> me too
<erry> bastid_raZor, doidn't help
<Shirl> so i know i want a linux os
<DasEi1> sabgenton: sudo apt-get upgrade is your next friend
<ssbpls> Shirl:me too
<shell-fu> when doing raid, do all hdd & partition(slices) need to be the same size? e.g. five 10 tb slices on 50 tb hdd ... or can there be diverse memory on the hdd?
<trijit> hacking is a goog thing but cracking is a bad thing:)
<pinPoint> can anyone help me get my drive online?
<trijit> hacking is a good thing if you know about it :(
<visof> hello , how can i know , how much internet bandwidth my pc get from the lan ?
<ssbpls> how to get used to hacking fastly?
<visof> is there a command to know that ?
<pinPoint> I plugged a new 500gb sata drive and nothing is visible under file browser
<trijit> @Pinpoint
<trijit> which driver? may I know?
<sabgenton> DasEi1: really
<Shirl> well i already learned html
<bastid_raZor> erry: look in ~/.xsession-errors for possible hints as to why it has died.
<DasEi1> sabgenton: ah, wait...
<sabgenton> doen't that mean I had a buggy package
<shell-fu> Shirl, how old are you?
<pinPoint> trijit: wd 500gb sata
<Shirl> why?
<peepingtom> visof: system -> administration -> system monitor -> [resources]
<MaRk-I> !ot | Shirl
<ubottu> Shirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shell-fu> Shirl, you want to become a hacker? read the Ubuntu Server Guide
<Raeburn__> Looking for help on checking the number of emails in my mailbox...
<DasEi1> sabgenton: sudo apt-get remove --purge lvm2 && sudo apt-get install lvm2
<zkriesse> Raeburn__: ok
<Shirl> yes
<trijit> @pinpoint: let me check
<Shirl> i want to be a hacker
<Shirl> that's why i want this operation system
<erry> bastid_raZor, http://pastebin.com/pJs19nHf
<sabgenton> DasEi1: thats what i've allready done just one at a time
<sabgenton> ok
<trijit> there should not be any issues regarding 500GB sata specially for WD
<lemonade_> operating system
<trijit> I am also using
<erry> bastid_raZor, not sure what to look for so i pasted the whole thing, it's not big
<shell-fu> shirl, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<shell-fu> Shirl, download & install ubuntu 10.04 and get busy
<Shirl> well
<pinPoint> trijit: its brand new. no formatting done at all. Bios sees the drive fine
<Shirl> i want ubuntu that runs crysis
<Ademan> shell-fu: you linked to an 8.04 page, lol
<shell-fu> get wine
<shell-fu> ademan, lol, i didn't even look soz....
<erry> Any ideas?
<sabgenton> DasEi1:well purge still errors so it doesn't get past the &&
<Shirl> how much does wine cost?
<trijit> @pinpoint: which flavour r u using?
<Jp82191> wine is free
<shell-fu> ademan, i just googled and that came up haha... it looked correct haha
<Ademan> shell-fu: I'm not going to lose any sleep over it :-p
<pinPoint> 10 lts
<bastid_raZor> erry: i don't see anything that stands out.
<Ademan> Jp82191: good wine isn't, it's at least USD 15 per bottle
<lemonade_> Shirl, everything is free here
<erry> bastid_raZor, should i purge and re-install it?
<shell-fu> 10.04 isn't that great
<shell-fu> just gui inclined
<Shirl> i'm not gonna pirate software
<DasEi1> sabgenton: sudo apt-get clean
<Jp82191> Ademan: lolz cheap wine from a liquor store?
<shell-fu> shirl, sush... or learn abotu ubuntu...
<trijit> @pinpint
<Shirl> i already know how to hack'
<jgcampbell300> sudo apt-get clean ... what does that do
<Shirl> i already have html under my belt
<trijit> sorry.@pinpoint : try fdisk -l
<erry> I have php!
<bastid_raZor> erry: i've had gnome-panel break because of an applet i tried to install was borked. possibly is this your case?
<trijit> tell me the o/p
<erry> bastid_raZor, no, didn't install any applets.
<peepingtom> apt-get clean deletes downloaded .deb installers
<Ademan> Jp82191: sorry, *someone* has to make a wine (spirit) joke when someone mentions wine (software) :-p
<alexdaboss> hello
<DasEi1> sabgenton: deleting d/l packages from apt's cache
<jgcampbell300> oh thats nice ... i should use that now lol
<trijit> is it showing the new one? If so, you need to create file system
<shell-fu> for raid, does all HDD have to be the same size?
<pinPoint> trijit: i see a /dev/sdb: 500.1GB
<erry> bastid_raZor, i -think- it disappeared after i renamed my computer -_-
<Shirl> so
<Jp82191> Ademan: i know i just like messing around while im loading 10.04
<trijit> yuppyyyyyyyyyy
<DasEi1> shell-fu : soft raid ? no
<trijit> that's it
<bastid_raZor> erry: oh, you've changed your hostname?
<trijit> u dont need a driver
<Shirl> how much does wine cost for a registry key?
<erry> bastid_raZor, yrah, but i did it on another cpomputer too and nothing bad happened
<bastid_raZor> ubottu tell erry about hostname
<alexdaboss> im new to ubuntu but love it, having trouble getting the ps eye mic to work
<ubottu> erry, please see my private message
<shell-fu> can you make a RAID setup on a 'single' HDD with multiple partitions acting as the distinct separate drives?
<pinPoint> trijit: it says it doesn't have a valid partition table.
<Edin> Hello, do you know something like Ketarin, but for Linux / Ubuntu (tool for keeping setup packages up to date)
<erry> bastid_raZor, already done what ubottu says.
<trijit> yup
<pinPoint> its brand new so I guess it needs to be formatted?
<lemonade_> 衡水老白干
<Ademan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DasEi1> shirl: read some basics on linux, wine is under gpl
<trijit> you need to create the filesystem.so no driver issue :D
<Raeburn__> There must be an easy way of checking the number of emails in my mailbox via cli?
<bastid_raZor> erry: ahh, well. i am out of ideas.
<trijit> it has already detected ur HW
<Shirl> daseil: i don't need to
<lemonade_> that's good wine,good brand across
<alexdaboss> can someone please help me
<lemonade_> china
<erry> Well uh
<Shirl> i just need a valid registry key
<pinPoint> trijit: what app allows me to format it?
<erry> should i re-install it?
<trijit> Pinpoint: wait.. I can provide you a cool link to create filesystem
<Shirl> i don't pirate software
<pinPoint> ok
<trijit> can you please wait? :)
<DasEi1> Shirl: ... there is no registy in linux
<Edin> umm...
<Edin> Hello, do you know something like Ketarin, but for Linux / Ubuntu (tool for keeping setup packages up to date)
<Jp82191> this Shirl person is annoying
<DasEi1> !gpl > Shirl
<ubottu> Shirl, please see my private message
<alexdaboss> need help
<alexdaboss> anybody
<Shirl> goddamit
<Edin> Shirl, afaik linux does not have a registry
<shell-fu> can a single HDD be set in a RAID configuration using multiple slices on that HDD?????
<Jp82191> State your question alexdaboss
<Shirl> you guys are no help
<Flannel> Shirl: Please mind your language
<DasEi1> Edin: update-manager ?!
<sabgenton> DasEi1: && statement still fails after clean
<Jp82191> alexdaboss: what do you need help with
<Shirl> in the end
<alexdaboss> im having issues setting up my ps eye cam
<trijit> pinoint :try  sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<lemonade_> Shirl,wiki or google linux
<Edin> DasEil: No, not for the current system, imagine you are a pc tech
<DasEi1> shell-fu: could, though faking the sense of raid then
<ibnarrashid> Shirl: What do you need a registry for? It's free software...
<Jp82191> ps eye cam on ubuntu?
<alexdaboss> yes
<trijit> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Adding_a_New_Disk_Drive_to_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System
<peepingtom> Edin: Ubuntu uses .deb packages, it comes with a package manager called Synaptic or apt-get and dpkg
<alexdaboss> i got video no mic
<Jp82191> you sure its compatible?
<erry> bastid_raZor, i purged and installed.. nothing.
<Edin> And need the latest setup exes on your flash
<trijit> @pinpoint : if it does not work, you can kill me :)
<sabgenton> My lvm2 package is still screwed and doesn't purge  or reinstall properly
<pinPoint> trijit: let me try that
<peepingtom> Edin: Use Synaptic, it comes with Ubuntu. System -> Administration -> synaptic
<trijit> sure.. I am here
<Edin> So I would like to have a flash plugged in my PC constantly, and some tool to "hit" the links every day at given time
<Jp82191> alexdaboss: try this http://blog.10100111001.com/2009/02/playstation-3-eye-web-cam-working-on.html
<root___> hey trijit
<W43372> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467854/
<erry> anybody have any ideas?
<Shirl> I think i'd rather pay for the software that comes with windows than deal with the elitism and superficial flaws that come with a loonax os, nonetheless one that is so user friendly there is nothing to be elitist about.
<DasEi1> someone ready to unlock sabgenton' apt ? http://pastebin.ca/1906603 I'm off
<trijit> by the way, can any1 tell me how to change my alias here? every1 is using Alias
<Edin> And I need it for Windows systems
<bazhang> !ot > Shirl
<W43372> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467854/
<peepingtom> thx.
<alexdaboss> im very new to linux is their a way you can privately walk me through it
<sabgenton> DasEi1: thanks for you help all the same
<erry> :(
<Edin> I am using Ubuntu, but not all my friends can be convinced
<AdvoWork> having issues with wireless, ive activated the hardware drivers, so it says its in use, yet it says wireless is disabled. any ideas please?
<Jp82191> DasEi1: thanks alot im not installing 10.04 Again hopefully it works better this time around
<erry> I don't want to have to do that D:
<erry> ;-;
<DasEi1> cu lators aligators
<Edin> Flashget, again under Win, is having such option afaicr
<tv7497> hello folks ! well i was trying to transfer huge chunk of data between two of my external hdd ! the data is about quarter tb ! is there a faster way for me to transfer these data's ?
<Edin> But smth on Linux?
<Edin> Even hard to search
<erry> feh
<erry> Thanks for your time
<erry> I guess my panel is gone lol
<trijit> @W43372 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082148
<erry> .
<erry> Nvm
<erry> Found it
<erry> thanks
<Niglop> can I setup fluxbox and still have an applications button on the taskbar? (thats the only thing I dont like ~ the right click desktop for app menu)
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Edin> tv7497, are these "hdds" or just racks with hdds inside (can you take off the hdd)
<pinPoint> what file system should I use? ext2,ext3,fat16,fat32?
<peepingtom> pinPoint: ext4
<Edin> pinPoint, ext4
<magnetron> pinPoint_: the default in new ubuntu versions is ext4, i recommend that
<tv7497> Edin: just hdd's connected to my comp using a usb
<glick> hey if i share a desktop on a machine, how can i connect to it?
<pinPoint> magnetron: excellent, i have 10lts
<glick> from another ubuntu machine?
<shell-fu> how do i register with freenode?
<peepingtom> glick: SSH
<peepingtom> oh sry
<peepingtom> Vinaigre
<Edin> tv7497, if you are able to take off the hdds and connect them directly to your MB, it will be faster
<magnetron> pinPoint_: i use ext4 for / and /home. i use ext2 for /boot but that's just me
<Edin> But it requires some skills
<glick> peepingtom, Vinaigre?
<pinPoint> magnetron: i just want a blank drive to begin with for now.
<peepingtom> yes it's included with ubuntu for remote desktop/vnc
<tv7497> Edin: its not possible its moulded inside a casing :(
<glick> peepingtom, i dont see it
<peepingtom> Applications -> Internet -> remote desktop
<Edin> tv7497, so bare with the speed
<trijit> +i
<glick> ahh thanks
<trijit> sorry.. typo error
<pinPoint> magnetron: can I ask you a question?
<Edin> tv7497, use copy
<Edin> Then delete
<Edin> so no data loss
<Sbioko> hi
<trijit> hello
<Sbioko> how to change the governor of CPU?
<Sbioko> applet on panel does not work
<Edin> governor?
<magnetron> pinPoint_: basically, if you want journalled i'd go with ext4. for just an USB thumbdrive i'd just put vfat on it. and if it's for a fix mountpoint but no journalling wanted, i'd go with ext2
<Sbioko> Edin: frequency
<Sbioko> when I boot up, It always on the max(2 Ghz)
<Sbioko> on the Perfomance mode
<Edin> Sbioko, I'd try in BIOS first
<magnetron> pinPoint_: just ask it straight out, anyone that knows the answer will try to help
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<Edin> best way
<Sbioko> I want to set it always on powersave
<Sbioko> or 800 Mhz
<magnetron> Sbioko_: are you using a pentium 4?
<Edin> increase the bus, not multiplier
<Sbioko> applet does not respond
<tv7497> Edin: will copy work ?
<Sbioko> magnetron: laptop; AMD Turion x2
<peepingtom> sbioko: what CPU do you have?
<glick> when i connect to a remote desktop, it doesnt seem to keep in sync
<sogo> @trijit: change ur nickname -> /nick <nickname>
<glick> making it impossible to use
<Edin> May need a bit more voltage, but careful
<Edin> Watch the temp
<trijit> it's better not to deal with the frequency :( .... I performed a and the over-cloaking punished me bad
<pinPoint> magnetron: right now I have a 120GB IDE drive. I got the new 500GB sata today. I want to eventually mirror the entire ide->sata. Is it possible and still make it bootable?
<glick> i.e. when i move a window, it doesnt move in my remote display, but it moves on the remote coputer
<glick> so after a while my display is no up to date
<Sbioko> peepingtom: AMD Turion x2
<Edin> also +0.3 to +0.6 V to RAM
<pinPoint> magnetron: bare in mind my OS is running on the IDE one.
<trijit> @ pinpoint : solved? that one?
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<Edin> Sbioko, never clocked AMD's
<peepingtom> Sbioko: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Dynamic_Frequency_Scaling#Using_Frequency_Scaling_Governors
<pinPoint> trijit: yes, its more of an extension.
<pinPoint> trijit: thanks
<sogo> @trijit change nick : /nick <nickname>
<Sbioko> the thing is
<Edin> Had Cel North 2.0 @ 3.0 with $10 fan
<jgcampbell300> wow that sucked
<magnetron> pinPoint_: i would recommend transfer just the /home and install the rest anew
<Niglop> what is the difference between distro's? other then what package management window manager and file system they use
<Sbioko> my laptop's temperatures is 68 C, 59 C, 62 C
<glick> and refresh screen doesnt work
<glick> does anyone kow why that is?
<Sbioko> GPU, CPU 0, CPU 1 respectively
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<Sbioko> up to those values
<pinPoint> magnetron: its a webserver.... tons of files everywhere and scripts
<Sbioko> and even higher
<Edin> My current Prescott reaches 3.0 @3.8 with same fan quality :P
<pinPoint> not just /home
<Sbioko> and I dont know what to do?
<Sbioko> same thing on Windows!
<Sbioko> Ubuntu 10.04
<Sbioko> Windows 7
<magnetron> pinPoint_: well you put it all in /var right?
<Edin> Sbioko, it is hard to overclock a lappy
<pinPoint> yes but apache scripts, mysql, cron
<Sbioko> and I want it to set to 800 Mhz
<Edin> Try to clean the dust inside, put new thermopaste
<Sbioko> I did it successfully
<Sbioko> but after some reboot
<jmyeom> edin, as bout as hard trying to make a baby sing
<Sbioko> I began not to work
<Sbioko> Edin: cleaned
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<Sbioko> Edin: cleaned dust
<W43372> ok this is weird, when I use remote desktop viewer and put in my windows box IP I can access the desktop thru VNC, but I still can't access it through the network...
<pinPoint> magnetron: i just went from 8->10lts can't I just mirror to the new drive? isn't that the least painful method?
<Edin> cooling pad?
<sabgenton> apt-get install lvm2 failed as my ssh connection died (should have been using screen)  http://pastebin.ca/1906594
<Sbioko> Edin: my cooler
<Sbioko> yes
<Edin> Well, AMDs are... hot
<sabgenton> reinstalling fails http://pastebin.ca/1906603
<Edin> like it or not
<peepingtom> turions run hot
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<sogo> @trijit: http://lizzie.spod.cx/screenirssi.shtml
<sabgenton> any clues
<Sbioko> and it temperatures are always high
<Sbioko> peepingtom: really? so this is not Ubuntu's failure?
<Sbioko> or Windows?
<sabgenton> have tried clean purge and  dpkg --configure -a
<peepingtom> W43372: install samba for file sharing between windows and ubuntu
<peepingtom> can you ping between them?
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<Sbioko> peepingtom: ?
<W43372> I already have it but I'll try doing it again, the terminal command is sudo install-smb, yeah?
<magnetron> pinPoint_: i guess your earlier choices will affect you now. with more planning the transfer would be alot easier. just copying all files over will be unlikely to work, for lots of reasons
<Edin> W43372, maybe you limited IPs to local net?
<peepingtom> Sbioko: those temperatures are reasonable for a turion
<noob_bully> @sogo : Thanks :D
<Sbioko> peepingtom: but why?
<jmyeom> need help installing a internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<magnetron> pinPoint_: i recommend you set up LVM for your new HDD, then any future upgrades will be alot easier
<magnetron> !repeat | jmyeom
<ubottu> jmyeom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<W43372> what command do I use to install samba thru terminal?
<scriptwarlock> jmyeom: paste the specs of your dongle
<peepingtom> sudo apt-get install samba ....
<pinPoint> magnetron: LVM?
<sogo> which internet dongle ur using?
<jmyeom> 3 dongle, all i know :P
<W43372> peepingtom thanks, it's been a long day
<noob_bully> what are you using? Netgear?
<Edin> W43372, try sudo apt-get install samba [twice TABHERE]
<peepingtom> Sbioko: any electricity not consumed becomes heat, turions are inefficient
<glick> how come remote desktop istn working correctly?
<W43372> it told me that I already had the newest version of samba and when I do a findsmb I only get my laptop as the output
<Edin> or smb
<magnetron> pinPoint: it's a system for partition management, you can grow, shrink, move and combine filesystems between hard drives even without rebooting
<Sbioko> shi*
<glick> like for example, i dont see the remote icons
<Sbioko> sorry
<glick> if i move remote windows, the screen isnt updated
<Sbioko> peepingtom: but i dont remember, that I had such problems one year ago
<magnetron> !lvm | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Sbioko> peepingtom: I bought it 2 years ago
<glick> and it doesnt help if i choose refresh display
<pinPoint> magnetron: raid?
<magnetron> pinPoint: no, it's different from RAID
<noob_bully> Can any1 tell me how to disable the splash screen in ubuntu 9.10.... Splash scree here does not mean the boot time splash..after logging to user account
<phlak_user> noob_bully: disable plymouth
<magnetron> pinPoint: with LVM, it's possible to just add an extra HDD when you run out of disk space and let the old / grow over both HDDs
<jmyeom> need help installing a 3 internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<noob_bully> how to? Can you please explain? That ed be vey helpful
<euph0ria> isn't the ~/.ssg directory created automatically when a new user is added in ubuntu?
<sogo> bugging the splash screen for me as well :(
<euph0ria> ie ~./ssh i meant..
<pinPoint> magnetron: can I have it all grow onto 500gb one?
<noob_bully> @phalk_user : can you plase xplain?
<Sbioko> peepingtom: maybe the things are in laptop's age too?
<magnetron> pinPoint: if you made your first install with LVM, yes
<Niglop> what is the difference between distro's? other then what package management window manager and file system they use
<rww> euph0ria: no
<jmyeom> need help installing a 3 internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<pinPoint> magnetron: this is too painful, theres gotta be a way for me to just move everything including the boot partition stuff
<magnetron> pinPoint: i suggest you make a fresh install on the new HDD, with LVM partitions. then move the apache config, scripts folder and /var/www_data over by hand
<euph0ria> rww: when is it created? I logged on with the user through ssh and it's not created even then..
<phlak_user> noob_bully: this is the only known way; please do not remove the package. .. -> rename all the files plymouth* in /etc/init/ or move them out of that folde
<noob_bully> okay ..let me try thanks :)
<glick> anyone know why remote desktop ubuntu to ubuntu doesnt update the screen?
<magnetron> pinPoint: how you install it the first time affects how easy it is to upgrade
<glick> making it pretty useless
<AdvoWork> anyone got a belkin f5d7051 usb dongle working in 10.04?
<jmyeom> need help installing a 3 internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<rww> euph0ria: when you run the ssh client as that user and it creates ~/.ssh/known_hosts. or you can just make the directory yourself.
<pinPoint> magnetron: i installed using a burned dvd iso file of 8.x lts
<magnetron> pinPoint: yes, and you didn't use LVM.
<zxs> could someone lend a hand to getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<pinPoint> omg!
<pinPoint> i was a rookie at this... dang it.
<noob_bully> @phalk_user :  there's no plymo* :(
<euph0ria> rww: I login with that user but nothin happens..
<jmyeom> need help installing a 3 internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<phlak_user> zxs: http://www.sakis3g.org/\
<magnetron> pinPoint: setting up LVM is slightly more complicated but it's totally worth it in the long run
<pinPoint> magnetron: i just want to copy from drive a to drive b. :(
<phlak_user> noob_bully: yes there is... check inside /etc/init.d/
<pinPoint> or ghost it but drives that are of different sizes
<rww> phlak_user: noob_bully said they're on 9.10. 9.10 doesn't use plymouth. Plymouth isn't responsible for splash screens after login anyway.
<magnetron> pinPoint: you can! but it won't be bootable
<Sbioko> peepingtom: htanks
<pinPoint> magnetron: why?
<magnetron> pinPoint: also, it's unlikely it will mount your non-root partitions correctly
<phlak_user> rww: you're right i was thinking Lucid...
<magnetron> pinPoint: because the boot loader isn't simply a file
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i go about fixing the encoding/locale in my terminal some characters don't show properly all I see is squares specially when using ssh?
<zxs> phlak_user:  3g for monitors?
<rww> phlak_user: and if they were using lucid and wanted to disable plymouth, the correct ways of doing it are 1) removing "splash" from /etc/default/grub, or 2) removing the plymouth-theme-* packages.
<phlak_user> zxs: oops wrong nick;
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: are you connecting to an ubuntu box using ssh/putty from windows?
<jmyeom> need help installing a 3 internet dongle on ubunt 10.4
<magnetron> !repeat | jmyeom
<phlak_user> jmyeom: This will help you configure 3G for most operators http://www.sakis3g.org/
<ubottu> jmyeom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jmyeom> ty :)
<phlak_user> rww: removing splash from grub doesnt help at all
<rww> phlak_user: yes, actually it does
<noob_bully> @phalk_user : nope :(
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, im still having issues with wireless lol. i can't even get this dongle working with it lol
<rww> I should know, I did it about an hour ago.
<Niglop> what is the difference between distro's? other then what package management window manager and file system they use
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: didnt the ndiswrapper thingy work?
<lemonade_> how can i update my blackberry with Ubuntu
<rww> Niglop: not much. Try them and see.
<jmyeom> phlak_user, iv gone there, now what, im totally new, it just gave me a file?
<Jp82191> i don't think there are blackberry drivers for ubuntu
<Niglop> rww:  what are some debian based distros
<lemonade_> Jp82191, no way help connect my bb?
<phlak_user> jmyeom: thats a script that supposed to install the required apps (like usb_modeswitch) and configure your network manager; just follow the instructions
<rww> Niglop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions#Debian-based
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, nope from ubuntu to ubuntu
<Niglop> thanks rww
<phlak_user> lemonade_: I use barrybackup
<Jp82191> lemonade_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry
<lemonade_> phlak_user, what about installing software to bb?
<glick> in my public folder, can i put links to folders i want to shar?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: if both ubuntu computers are installed as UTF-8 systems, the only thing you can do is use a good font which supports most characters
<phlak_user> lemonade_: I use blackberry app or download the app directly to the device itself.
<peepingtom> glick: i think so
<Perfexion> can someone tell me how to remove a path that I added with a type using export PATH=${PATH}:<your_sdk_dir>/tools
<Perfexion> *typo
<lemonade_> phlak_user, thanks
<Niglop> which package manager is most frequently updated?
<jmyeom> now do i open console?
<AdvoWork> phlak_user, nope, but.. i may have a solution. a guide shows to do: wget http://jooz.net/rndis/rndis_wlan-snapshot-20080509.tar.gz   that link is gone, but i think ive got rndis_wlan drivers somewhere as default. any suggestions please?
<phlak_user> Perfexion: you might need to re-export the PATH variable with the correct spelling; first echo $PATH and copy down the correct path
<W43372> I was able to solve my problem with this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531649. Apparently my IP address changed on my windows box and that change wasn't reflected in /etc/hosts
<ping__luce> hi, is there a way to access a gnome panel through ssh (with -X option) ?
<rww> Niglop: if you're asking about Linux distributions in general, rather than Ubuntu specifically, try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic. #ubuntu is just for Ubuntu support.
<peepingtom> gnome-panel, or do you mean one running in another X-session?
<jmyeom> now do i open console?
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: sorry havent worked on rndis drivers
<Perfexion> phlak_user: I already re exported fixing the typo, now in my path I have the correct directory and the directory with a typo, I can see them both with echo $path
<phlak_user> Perfexion: when re-exporting you shouldnt add the old $PATH only export PATH=/all/correct/paths:/new/path/corrected
<jmyeom> now do i open console?
<peepingtom> applications -> accessories -> terminal
<phlak_user> jmyeom: why are you repeating the same sentence?
<Perfexion> I basically typed tool instead of tools, now I want to remove /home/justin/android/android-sdk-linux_86/tools
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, i would assume both systems support utf8 and have good font, however, how do i go about checking,?
<glick> after i share my public folder on one computer, how can i access it from other computers?
<jmyeom> cos im not getting a answer, and thanks peepingtom, im have a look now
<glick> other ubuntu computers that is
<phlak_user> !patience| jmyeom
<ubottu> jmyeom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<yoyoshi> hi, i have that blank screen problem with lucid. it happens right after i log in. this is an old computer with an old ati radeon. i was about to edit the /etc/default/grub file according to some instructions i found, but it seems i don't even have that file. what should i do?
<phlak_user> glick: right-click on the folder and configure "Sharing Options"
<Perfexion> Phlak_user: I don't understand what you are saying. I basically typed "export PATH=${PATH}:~/android/android-sdk-linux_86/tool" realized I messed up, so I typed "export PATH=${PATH}:~/android/android-sdk-linux_86/tools" and now I want to remove the bad one.
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<peepingtom> yoyoshi: do you have grub-pc installed? that is Grub 2, you may ave grub 1 installed somehow
<radzio> mowi ktos tu po polsku?
<peepingtom> yoyoshi: you want grub 2 to use that method, I think
<peepingtom> radzio: #ubuntu-pl
<glick> phlak_user, files i share are only visible on the local network right?
<yoyoshi> peepingtom: so i should install a package called grub-pc?
<red> how can I use find to list all the mp3 files in sub folders
<peepingtom> yoyoshi: do you already have it installed?
<jmyeom> i need help, these are the instructions, but how can i dl it without a internet connection?
<red> so that i can use it with | mpg123 * --random
<red> with just find and that it tries to play every word instead of full line
<yoyoshi> peepingtom: no, installing now
<phlak_user> Perfexion: 1) type echo $PATH. This will print out the current path. Select everything upto the point where you add the android directory and copy to clipboard (ctl+shift+c in terminal); 2) Now type export PATH=ctl+shift+v (paste):your/new/path
<claudia> good morning
<phlak_user> glick: yes, they will not be visible on the internet unless you are on a public IP
<jmyeom> i need help, these are the instructions,(http://wiki.sakis3g.org/wiki/index.php?title=Sakis3G_installation) but how can i dl it without a internet connection?
<Sbioko> hi again
<yoyoshi> peepingtom: so now i want to replace the legacy version of grub?
<Sbioko> plz help
<Sbioko> sound began not to work
<Sbioko> in 10.04
<phlak_user> !hi| claudia
<ubottu> claudia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<claudia> does anybody know the exact date for the next release of ubuntu? i heard that in august there will be a new version...
<AdvoWork> really confused. this page: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rndis_wlan#rndis_wlan  shows my wireless usb dongle is supported. but i dont know how to get that working?
<radzio> claudia do you speak polish?
<claudia> radzio no
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: all ubuntu installs are utf-8 by default since 6.06 or so
<radzio> where are you from?
<yoyoshi> peepingtom: chainload from menu.lst?
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: you should just load the module using modprobe -v
<claudia> radzio: germany
<glick> people need a user account on your machine to access the public folder
<rww> claudia: October 10th
<radzio> i from polen:)
<glick> unless you select no access
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: sudo modprobe -v rndis_wlan (if it is available)
<glick> i mean unless you select guest access
<radzio> nice to meet you:)
<claudia> rww: ohhh, really? than i got some wrong information
<Perfexion> phlak_user: I understand now, that fixed it. Much appreciated.
<phlak_user> Perfexion: np
<rww> claudia: The thing coming out in August is 10.04.1, which is just an update rollup for 10.04.
<claudia> rww: ahh ok
<Perfexion> Can I also ask if someone can explain what $source .profile does?
<Draconis> holy crap
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, i assumed that just dont know exactly why ssh characters wont show properly will explore a bit more
<Draconis> did anyone read the crap about the salaries in Bell, CA?
<wx9j> can I store all the files from an install disk on a different partition and reinstall from there ?
<Draconis> oops wrong chan, sorry
<radzio> i 20 years old and you?
<lorenzosu> Hi all I think I've messed with evolution and now I get a "Could not connect to Evolution Exchange backend process: Please restart Evolution" all the time help please!
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: "ssh characters"? which ones are we discussing, specifically?
<phlak_user> !ot| radzio
<ubottu> radzio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<claudia> rww: so what would you advice to me... i am going to install ubuntu on a new laptop, shall i install 10.04 right now or maybe its better to wait for 10.04.1
<phlak_user> claudia: that version would be 10.10
<fale> hi
<radzio> ?
<rww> phlak_user: 10.04.1 is an update rollup for 10.04 that's coming out in August.
<phlak_user> lorenzosu: can you not reconfigure exchange settings?
<claudia> phlak_user: yes, the version in october, but i mean the rollup for 10.04 in august
<rww> claudia: may as well just install now. If you do normal system updates (which update manager will prompt you about), you'll end up with the same thing.
<phlak_user> claudia: you could also update then
<fale> is there a way to install grub etc inhibiting them to make questions? (like grub wants to know where to put himself etc)
<claudia> rww: thanks
<phlak_user> claudia: unless you're willing to wait with no ubuntu till aug :)
<claudia> phlak_user: also thx to you
<glick> phlak_user, after i right click on the folder and share it, do i also have to go to System->preferences->file sharing and enable that?
<lorenzosu> phlak_user, already done it several times, and also I'm importing a backup which works on a vanilla installation
<phlak_user> glick: nope
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, reading text files or using iftop characters such as lines, bars words will not show properly, what I get is white boxes
<glick> for some reason it wont let me connect to the remote share
<radzio> claudia you are?
<claudia> phlak_user: well, on the laptop is already ubunutu 9.04 installed, but i would like to update the system
<glick> says Failed to retrieve share list from server when i try to go to Places->netwoek
<claudia> radzio: what do you mean?
<phlak_user> claudia: oh ok; better to wait till aug then
<rww> radzio: This is not a chat channel, it's a support channel for Ubuntu. If you want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus, not here.
<shell-fu> in vbox, I can't make a raid configuration with 3 VIRTUAL HDDs. When creating a MD device, it won't let me select any of the partitions on the 3 Virtual HDDs. anyone solution????
<radzio> :)
<claudia> phlak_user: ahh ok... :-) i made some mistake while i installed 9.04 (e.g. the home directory is not on a sepearte partition) hence i would like to everything new
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: so you mean characters like - are not working correctly?
<phlak_user> glick: are you trying this on the local pc or the remote one?
<glick> phlak_user, im trying to share the files in my Public folder with the local network
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, yeah and a few other will need to check why when using ssh I believe it is the ldx terminal but I could be wrong
<claudia> rww: sorry that i disturb you again and ask the same question, do you know if there is an exact realease date for 10.04.1 ?
<phlak_user> glick: right, did you look for the shares from a different pc on the network after you enabled sharing?
<NotALamer> anyone else have trouble with cups and win7? i haven't been able to get it to work
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, have to restart quickly
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: not all terminal emulators supports utf-8 by default, compare with gnome-terminal
<glick> yes phlak_user
<pozic> Installing kdevelop via Synaptic tells me the the package is not available, but is in the data base even after a refresh of the packages.
<pozic> What is going on?
<phlak_user> glick: apparently you do have to do this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441368
<Scotsman> how do I utilise the RAM or /dev/stm/ as i need it as a shortcut or a drive
<rww> claudia: August 12th
<red2kic> glick: Try gshare
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, I have no cd, no usbstick/disk and I need to install ubuntu on my windows machine, any good ideas?
<red2kic> GrimmVarg: Purchase a USB stick. It's cheap.
<Scotsman> GrimmVarg, buy a stick
<bastid_raZor> ubottu tell GrimmVarg about install
<ubottu> GrimmVarg, please see my private message
<pozic> GrimmVarg: you can just download the Windows installer for Ubuntu.
<pozic> GrimmVarg: wubi is its name, IIRC.
<GrimmVarg> hehe, yeah tnx guys, I have plenty of usb sticks at home, but im at work :P
<claudia> rww: thank you!!
<GrimmVarg> pozic: but wubi only makes a "dummy install" right?
<pozic> GrimmVarg: you don't have a usb stick at work?
<Scotsman> lol
<GrimmVarg> pozic: hehe, no. Im quite amuzed be this fact my self
<red2kic> GrimmVarg: Ask your co-workers or the big dog -- "Boss, Can I has USB stick to play with?"
<bastid_raZor> GrimmVarg: follow the last link in that factoid. it tells how install directly from the ISO
<GrimmVarg> im stuck on a very non-teck project and people here barely know what a usb stick is, it is living hell
<lorenzosu> Hi all I think I've messed with evolution and now I get a "Could not connect to Evolution Exchange backend process: Please restart Evolution" all the time help please!
<pozic> GrimmVarg: as is common with "simple stuff", Wubi does not actually say exactly what they do.
<pozic> GrimmVarg: I think it just installs Ubuntu on NTFS.
<GrimmVarg> is it possible to use wubi, install ubuntu on the windows drive, then run ubuntu and install to another partition form wubi?
<pozic> GrimmVarg: so, it will probably work, but might be slower, because ntfs drivers are not that fast.
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, any idea of what could be causing the problem other than the terminal settings
<GrimmVarg> ah, ill give it a go, thnx pozic
<pozic> GrimmVarg: I go with the other advice, just get a key.
<GrimmVarg> hehe
<GrimmVarg> yeah, maybe ill run out and buy one during lunch :P
<pozic> GrimmVarg: or you order one on-line.
<bastid_raZor> GrimmVarg: wubi installs to a file on the windows drive almost like a VM would.
<glick> hmm still cant get it to work
<GrimmVarg> gahds, to much quits/joins im out
<spaceghost_> hey does anyone know what's up if my whole laptop freezes when I try to transfer files over network or watch video that's hosted on a network share
<spaceghost_> using 10.04 lts
<Esfahan2000> Hi
<Scotsman> them flood bots are annoying me
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<thune3> spaceghost_: freeze can mean different things. What do you mean by freeze.
<yoyoshi> lucid. blank screen after login, display starts making a sound similar to that ticking when i change resolution. old ati radeon. i tried adding nomodeset and then acpi=off to the grub file. didn't help.
<spaceghost_> thune3: laptop screen freezes, no mouse reponse or anything; the wifi drops too
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: except for terminal settings, the choice of terminal emulator matters
<thune3> spaceghost_: does it recover after some time?
<glyne> hi everyone
<glyne> could anyone lend me a hand concerning acpi management?
<spaceghost_> thune3: I let it run for about 5 minutes for a 100ish mb file, while frozen, and it did not recover
<Jordan_U> fale: You can preseed the values, as with any other debian package. What are you trying to setup exactly?
<violinappren> !help | glyne
<ubottu> glyne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glyne> ok!
<spaceghost_> thune3: is it normal for a total freeze during network transfer?
<{g}> Hello Ubuntu People! I want to use a server via vnc. By now there is no X installed on that server. I only have a terminal connection. What would be the first steps? "apt-get install gnome"?
<violinappren> spaceghost_: could be the network card driver. pastebin lshw -C network
<glick> when i go to another ubuntu machine in my house and go to places->network->Windows Network  i still get Unable to mount location
<glick> how can i set it up?
<llutz> {g}: learn to use ssh
<violinappren> !samba | glick
<ubottu> glick: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<glick> cant i browse for all folders
<glyne> I added "acpi=off" in grub (Ubuntu Lucid) which helps me prevent xruns (for audio) but I am looking for a way to switch off the computer "normally" - because with acpi=off I need to press the power button..any idea how to fix this??
<oCean_> llutz: that's not a helpful answer
<MaRk-I> yoyoshi: try "xforcevesa" instead of nomodeset
<Jordan_U> yoyoshi: Have you run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" to complete the upgrade to grub2?
<lightbricko1> I use Ubuntu Karmic Koala. Update Manager updated Firefox, and now I get the following error in the console when starting firefox: http://paste-it.net/public/a46370b/ What can be wrong?
<thune3> spaceghost_: not this is a problem. if transfer is over wifi, i would suspect wireless driver is crashing the system. seeing lshw as violin asks would be helpful.
<spaceghost_> violinappren: thune3: http://pastebin.org/412972
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, hmm will check on that... might reconfigure the console and see if it helps
<bastid_raZor> glick: Place > Connect to server > Service Type > SSH  ..then fill in the details and create a bookmark. the bookmark will then be listed in Places for easy mounting
<spaceghost_> I had major wifi problems with my pc recently, only with this setup does it have access consistently
<llutz> oCean_: its a more efficient way to administrate a server than installing gnome or whatever just to use  vnc
<Jordan_U> lightbricko1: Looks like a problem with the quake live extention, try running "firefox --safe-mode"
<helltiger> hello
<bastid_raZor> {g}: ubuntu-desktop (but that would add huge overhead just for vnc)
<helltiger> wich packet i have to dpkg-reconfigure to detect my monitor at higher refresh value?
<glick> bastid_raZor, i thought if i shared my public folder it would be automatically visible on the network?
<Nokkhotrer`raat> can i use utorrent in ubuntu 10.04
<Nokkhotrer`raat> ?
<glick> that you could browse for it
<{g}> bastid_raZor: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<oCean_> llutz: definitely. But there could very well be a reason for the specific question.
<bastid_raZor> glick: i don't know. i have never tried your method.
<bastid_raZor> {g}: yes, it is a rather large download and defeats the purpose of it being a server.
<llutz> oCean_: speculation
<thune3> spaceghost_: problem is when using wired or wireless connection?
<oCean_> {g}: do you really require a full desktop environment? Or just be capable of running specific commands/utilities
<glick> bastid_raZor, when i clicked share, it autmatically made be install samba
<spaceghost_> thune3: I only use wifi on this, the one time I used wired it worked fine
<bastid_raZor> glick: ahh, samba.. one sec.
<violinappren> spaceghost_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/383332
<bastid_raZor> glick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<violinappren> spaceghost_: this driver seems flaky
<{g}> oCean_: its just for fun. im playing with a new cloud server where you can create and delete new VMs with a single mouseclick. i want to set up a desktop environment on one and use it via vnc. just to see it.
<spaceghost_> violinappren: is there some way I could contribute my info to the bug report
<lightbricko1> Jordan_U: I tried firefox --safe-mode and clicked "Continue in safe mode". It still doesn't start, but now I only get "(firefox-bin:2590): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times".
<Niglop> ok if u have a pci-e capture card, is it pci-e in the console or the pc?
<Jordan_U> lightbricko1: Can you try temporarily renaming your .mozilla directory?
<violinappren> !bug | spaceghost_, yes
<ubottu> spaceghost_, yes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<oCean_> {g}: ok, that might actually require complete desktop-environment setup. As bastid_raZor pointed out, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' would add gnome, but give lots of overhead (since it's .. well.. gnome) After that, there are several choices in vncservers. Like tightvncserver or vino
<spaceghost_> thank you all, I'll file the bug and hope my awful pci card gets better support soon
<thune3> spaceghost_: one option may be to try linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (or appropriate version for your kernel)
<FabParma> how to copy 1TB of data by shell & verify all with CRC or similar? in more, booting in rescue mode and using a root shell can create trouble? Thank you for helping
<spaceghost_> thune3: I will try that thanks
<bastid_raZor> FabParma: copy it to where?
<{g}> oCean_: ok, doing "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" now
<glick> the windows Network folder has a WORKGROUP folder in it
<glick> but when i try to click on it says Unable to mount location
<skar> hi, i used to have the current command name set to the title of the konsole tab in karmic. now i'm on gnome/ubuntu lucid and it doesn't work. anyone know of the bash command to set the current job to the tab title?
<FabParma> how to copy 1TB of data by shell & verify all with CRC or similar booting in rescue mode and using a root shell? what commands? rescue mode can create trouble? Thank you for helping
<phlak_user> FabParma: copy it where?
<lightbricko1> Jordan_U: I renamed the directory and now it worked! (But I have many bookmarks, plugins, settings etc. that I need)
<red2kic> FabParma: "man rsync"
<erUSUL> FabParma: rsync ?
<lightbricko1> Jordan_U:  Should I just rename the .mozilla to the original name and then remove the quakelive plugin maybe?
<Jordan_U> lightbricko1: At least now you know that it's a configuration problem, hopefully you can find a way to narrow down the problem from there.
<FabParma> phlak_user: from a 1tb hd ntfs to 1tb hd ext3
<lightbricko1> Jordan_U: Yes, thanks for helping me out
<Jordan_U> lightbricko1: You're welcome.
<glick> can anyone help me share my Public folder over the network?
<glick> the intuitive way isnt working
<fale> Jordan_U: i want install grub without it asking me the value (I'm looking for something like the -y option)
<phlak_user> FabParma: rsync is the simplest way
<phlak_user> FabParma: it is useful for copying links, devices, owners, groups, and permissions
<FabParma> phlak_user: no inode problem?
<Jordan_U> fale: Are you trying to set this up for someone else / automate it? If not then just bite the bullet and answer the questions the package scripts ask.
<Drenriza> im new to this chat, downloaded and installed xchat for the first time. What is the point of this channel? just so i know. Getting guidance?
<abhinav_singh> i am making a cron job in unubtu...i have a file called abh.php in /home/abhinav/work/abh.php ....i want to run that file on every 2 hours.....i have searched on net and i have the following line ... 0 */2 * * * /home/abhinav/work/abh.php   now i want to know how to add this line to crontab ....please help me
<red> anyone here who is good with shell stuff like using find with running a command for found files?
<fale> Jordan_U: I'm trying to create a script that installs it. Since it should run alone, that question stacks the script
<phlak_user> FabParma: not that i know of
<phlak_user> abhinav_singh: crontab -e
<fale> Jordan_U: (tecnically the script does a long list of things, and one is installing grub)
<Jordan_U> fale: Then read up on pre-seeding values in debian packages.
<red> Drenriza: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chitchat
<erUSUL> abhinav_singh: crontab -e
<fale> Jordan_U: awesome, thanks for the name, now I know what I'm looking for :)
<Jordan_U> fale: You're welcome.
<abhinav_singh> phlak_user after adding this line in crontab -e will it run my file after every 2 hours?
<collabra> I have a simple question; what is the key combination to activate the desktop cube funcion from compiz
<red> abhinav_singh: add a php in front of the file i thinkk
<erUSUL> !ccsm | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<red> so it runs it with php
<phlak_user> abhinav_singh: if you have the php cli interpreter then it should
<collabra> thanx
<erUSUL> abhinav_singh: and you added the correct sheebang line and the file is executable etc ...
<Jordan_U> fale: For grub-pc specifically make sure that the value you preseed for "install-devices" is a path in /dev/disk/by-id/ (as the normal packaging scripts set up). Otherwise the wrong drive could have grub installed to it on upgrades (as for various reasons what was once /dev/sda may later become /dev/sdb and visa-versa)
<glick> sign
<glick> this is frustrating
<{g}> oCean_, bastid_raZor: ok, i installed ubuntu-desktop. now how can i start it and access it via vnc?
<erUSUL> !samba | glick
<ubottu> glick: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<oCean_> {g}: you have to start a vnc-server at the remote machine, and a vnc-client at your local desktop. Here's some explaining: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<{g}> oCean_: so i do "apt-get install vncserver" on the server?
<glick> erUSUL, the ubuntu help documentation doesnt mention anything about me having to muck around with samba directly
<glick> it just says enable file sharing in System->Prefs->Personal File Sharing
<glick> and then right click on the folders in want to share and select Share this folder
<kasun> hello, does formatting a partition to a ntfs filesystem via ubuntu  is recommended? will there be compatibility issues when i access them through windows?
<aguaithefreak> is anyone using thinkpad x201i?
<{g}> oCean_: the link you posted seems to assume that the server is already running a desktop. but in my case its not. im just connected via ssh.
<Scotsman> how do I utilise the RAM or /dev/stm/ as i need it as a shortcut or a drive
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, Ive now running ubuntu installed via wubi, is it possible to install this system on a real partition from within ubuntu, chroot ore something like that?
<GrimmVarg> *i'm
<Hali_303> hi! is it possible to encrypt the attached HDD using some hardver IDs like serial number, ethernet MAC, etc?
<Hali_303> so that the HDD is only usable in that PC?
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<FabParma> why Ubuntu starts the X at runlevel 2 and not at runlevel 4? years a go i used a distro that simply typing init 3 i had a full cli machine no X at all, when finished start x or init 5 that so easy. why Ubuntu dont?
<bastid_raZor> !runlevels | FabParma
<ubottu> FabParma: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Nokkhotrer`raat> which torrent client u use in ubuntu 10.04
<spaceghost_> thanks guys, linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic worked after reboot; transferred a movie with no freezing
<bastid_raZor> Nokkhotrer`raat: tranmission
<bastid_raZor> transmission, rather... Nokkhotrer`raat
<musashi> utorrent through wine
<sam__> hi
<bastid_raZor> musashi: ktorrent has the same features.
<violinappren> !hi | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<musashi> bastid_raZor, not interested in installing kde libs
<hellRaiser> i want to start contributing to open source projects. I am interested in shell scripting part, can any one suggest me how to start
<violinappren> musashi: transmission has a gtk front end
<musashi> violinappren, i have transmission on the mac and my linux machine, i just find utorrent runs better
<violinappren> !contribute | hellRaiser
<Nokkhotrer`raat> bastid_raZor,  whats transmission
<ubottu> hellRaiser: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<lalon> bastid_raZor,  whats transmission
<benoitc> ,/win 4
<FabParma> ubottu: sorry, if i want configure a server with X active, and when finished i want to keep it working w/o X?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> hellRaiser: Debian packaging often involves a lot of shell scripting.
<violinappren> lalon: a bittorent like
<bastid_raZor> lalon: Applications > Internet > Transmission
<sam__> what is the commands for ejecting a CD from the CdROM , can any one help please?
<hellRaiser> Jordan_U: thanks
<thune3> spaceghost_: excellent, i didn't have confidence it would help but thought it was worth a shoot.
<lalon> bastid_raZor,  ohh got it .. can i download torrent file from any torrent site with this transmission?
<Jordan_U> hellRaiser: You're welcome.
<erUSUL> hellRaiser: the topic in #bash is a good start. the guide (specially) faq and pitfalls page
<Jordan_U> sam__: "eject"
<bastid_raZor> lalon: yes
<lalon> cool
<sam__> hello ubuntu room
<mallchin> hello o/
<jongleur> hi. Why the more unstable outdated Thunderbird version is the last in the ubuntu repositories?
<FabParma> if i want configure services on Ubuntu using X and when finished keep on only the kernel and the working services?
<erUSUL> FabParma: sudo stop gdm
<Jordan_U> jongleur: Because regressions are often much more troublesome than known problems.
<oCean_> jongleur: packages in ubuntu are not always 'latest'. Updates within an ubuntu release are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<jongleur> well - I found some people having the same problem (thunderbird was starting very very slow - more than 20 minutes before I cancelled).
<mallchin> hi guys, is there a guide to 9.10 server for installing packages? I am reading https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/add-applications/C/installing.html but it requires X
<jongleur> I installed the current stable build from the mozilla repository and it worked fine - as for some of the others i found in the net ;)
<violinappren> mallchin: man apt-get
<mallchin> violinappren: it is advisable to use apt-get not aptitude?
<oCean_> violinappren: that's a bit harsh. Ever seen that manpage? :/
<malo75> hello guys, any news about the suspend/resume problem with laptops in lucid?
<raven> rhythmbox "radio browsser" SHOUTCAST - how to download shoutcast lists?
<violinappren> mallchin: not sure if advisable but it works well for my servers
<ssbpls> hello,how to install sofeware from the code package?
<violinappren> oCean_: it's all so pretty
<mallchin> violinappren: okay, thanks
<ssbpls> i often get wrong
<violinappren> !build | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ssbpls> thank u
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem persists, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<phlak_user> malo75: my laptop (eeepc) suspends and hibernates just fine on lucid
<mallchin> how can I see what versions of a package are available? I do not want to install the latest version
<llutz> !version>mallchin
<ubottu> mallchin, please see my private message
<violinappren> mallchin: apt-cache policy
<MaRk-I> raven: how to add shoutcast stations:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0YvYQ09WI
 * mallchin pets ubottu 
<mallchin> violinappren: thanks
<raven> MaRk-I, the shoutcast is in the list but everything is empty...
<MaRk-I> rage: I know?  watch the link
<malo75> phlak_user: I guess it is a problem with some video cards, for example with the integrated intelHD ...
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<malo75> quit
<mallchin> violinappren: I want to install asterisk-1.4 on ubuntu 9.10, I don't see it in the main repository, is it possible it's in another repository?
<violinappren> mallchin: you could search the PPAs
<violinappren> !ppa | mallchin
<ubottu> mallchin: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mallchin> violinappren: thanks
<shell-fu> can anyone help me with settuping up a RAID1 array with ubuntu Server 10.04??? thanks
<violinappren> !raid | shell-fu
<ubottu> shell-fu: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Niglop> do pci-e or external capture cards produce better quality?
<BasicXP> Hello! We at Russian LoCo planned to make an interview about Ubuntu Membership. And we have a question we can't answer - how old is the youngest Ubuntu Member?
<oCean_> Niglop: such question might be better suited for ##hardware
<Niglop> oCean_:  nobody is answering me
<Niglop> there
<oCean_> BasicXP: this is only technical support. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for all other chat
<oCean_> Niglop: that is not a reason to ask here
<BasicXP> okay thanks
<randy__> hello
<violinappren> !hi | randy__
<ubottu> randy__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Suberjin> !hi | Suberjin
<ubottu> Suberjin, please see my private message
<Whizzx> Hi all I'm new here
<Whizzx> In need of someone to show me arround
<pallgone> Whizzx: new on IRC?
<phlak_user> !hi| Whizzx
<ubottu> Whizzx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<oCean_> Whizzx: do you have a technical ubuntu question?
<randy__> so if i have any problems i just ask on this site
<Whizzx> Yup, new on IRC and Ubuntu
<oCean_> randy__: all technical ubuntu issues are welcome here
<shell-fu> can you put raid on a virtual box? with virtual HDDs????
<oCean_> Whizzx: this channel is not for introduction/help on IRC, this is technical ubuntu support only
<randy__> okay ill remember this site for sure
<skar> hi, how do i make gnome-terminal to display the current command as the tab title?
<glick> it looks like soft links dont work
<glick> in sharing files
<glick> but what about hard links?
<Whizzx> help version
<Whizzx> j
<phlak_user> glick: links should never work on file shares
<glick> phlak_user, so if i want to shar my music, i gotta make duplicate copies?
<io> skar: Certain commands set their own titles and that replaces the initial title.
<TenPhil> is there another way to change the background except from the Appearance Menu?
<phlak_user> glick: or share the music folder (if it is legal)
<io> skar: Edit -> Profile Preferences.
<oCean_> TenPhil: right-click the background?
<glick> phlak_user, i can only share one folder at a time?
<phlak_user> TenPhil: right-click on any image and say "Set as Desktop Background"
<TenPhil> oCean_ Nope
<phlak_user> glick: not at all
<oCean_> TenPhil: yes, in gnome
<oCean_> TenPhil: default gnome/metacity that is
<skar> io: thanks. but somehow long running programs like top, mplayer etc which used to set the title previously under konsole in karmic don't work under gnome-terminal in lucid
<Tschacko> I play with my clicker now
<Tschacko> click click click
<oCean_> Tschacko: please stop?
<phlak_user> !ot | Tschacko
<ubottu> Tschacko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<limsi_david> MSG ChanServ
<phlak_user> limsi_david: /msg
<Tschacko> ty
<io> skar: I understand, there doesn't seem to be a way to do that natively. It allows certain commands to change the title, but only if they choose - or so it seems.
<skar> io: yup. but top, mplayer etc are setting the title's in karmic konsole, while here it doesn't. ah well, thanks anyway. i'll make do with what i have :)
<io> skar: I would stay in here though and randomly ask your question and possibly someone will have an answer - it's rather quiet at the moment.
<TenPhil> phlak_user & oCean_ : ok, so according to the settings in the gconf editor the picture should have changed, but I only get the default image.
<skar> io: ok, will try that then during the night :)
<phlak_user> io: i just tested with gnome-terminal and mplayer. the title does get set
<lorenz> sizin amýnýza koyim
<lorenz> noluyo burda la
<io> phlak_user: That was for skar.
<lorenz> io
<lorenz> top musun olum sen
<lorenz> internet orospusu demek mi io
<oCean_> !tr | lorenz
<ubottu> lorenz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<phlak_user> skar: i just tested with gnome-terminal and mplayer. the title does get set
<phlak_user> io: sorry
<skar> phlak_user: oh, let me check
<lightbricko1> Jordan_U: I finally fixed this issue. For some reason it works if I delete the file secmod.db in /home/lightbricko/.mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default
<lorenz> !tr | oCean_
<ubottu> oCean_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lorenz> top oCean_
<lorenz> :)
<phlak_user> skar: sorry, i spoke too soon; it was actually showing my cwd in
<skar> phlak_user: nope, it still doesn't. i tried running mplayer on a mp3 file
<skar> phlak_user: ok :) still, does it work when playing a mp3 or avi?
<phlak_user> skar: my terminal shows the current working directory in Title not the title of the song/video when mplayer is playing
<violinappren> lol @ "i play with my clicker"
<mallchin> is there a server edition of ubuntu 5?
<skar> phlak_user: ok. same with me. however under konsole in karmic, it used to show the command. dunno if i customized it in karmic or not. let me check.
<mallchin> nvm got it :)
<sabgenton> apt-get crashed mid install (ssh disconected)  now lvm2 will just not install
<sabgenton> any ideas?
<zjy970324> ax
<zjy970324> 我操
<zjy970324> 谁在
<oCean_> !cn | zjy970324
<phlak_user> !cn| zjy970324
<ubottu> zjy970324: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<violinappren> sabgenton: dpkg --configure -a
<sabgenton> tryed
<dany_> I got a problem.I upgraded to Kubuntu  10 and now sometimes when I try to shutdown the system the system does not shutdown properly there is the blue screen with the text "kubuntu 10" and the loading bar but it does not shutdown :( n these cases I must reboot the system and shutdown.. What can I do?
<zjy970324>   what
<violinappren> sabgenton: and? any errors?
<dany_> #kubuntu is desert
<oCean_> zjy970324: this is english only
<zjy970324> Fuck
<violinappren> zjy970324: write this       /join #ubuntu-cn
<oCean_> zjy970324: please don't
<sabgenton> the command it self returns nothing at the shell  and  apt-get install still fails
<sabgenton> and lvm still doesn't exist to run
<violinappren> sabgenton: fails with what error messages? pastebin
<glick> there are serious security bugs in ubuntu
<io> glick: For example?
<llutz> glick: fiel bug-reports
<llutz> file
<sabgenton> violinappren: http://pastebin.ca/1906603
<strange> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<strange> !right
<glick> io, i uncheck the share folder option of a folder, and reboot...when it boots up even though share folder is unchecked, its still shared
<strange> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<strange> can i search ubottu i want to know the keyword for moving the damn close/minimize/maximize buttons to right
<strange> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<violinappren> !controls | strange
<ubottu> strange: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<strange> thanks
<violinappren> bingo!
<sabgenton> violinappren: when I install other stuff with apt not it mentions
<sabgenton> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sabgenton>  lvm2
<skar> phlak_user: well, konsole somehow sets the tab title to the cmd, if the cmd is mplayer, top or watch and it runs for more than 3 secs exactly
<daniel> hi
<violinappren> sabgenton: apt-get purge lvm2 and then clean cache
<violinappren> !hi | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sabgenton> tried
<strange> i still cant get over why they went left side
<ross_> does anyone know how to configure chrome?
<io> !anyone | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ross_> how do you configure chrome
<violinappren> ross_: click on the button on far right, then select options
<strange> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bato> saltu
<glick> i cant unshare my folder! what the hell!
<oCean_> glick: watch your language please
<pallgone> glick on it?
<glick> pallgone, ?
<sabgenton> http://pastebin.ca/1906595
<sabgenton> violinappren: that was a while ago
<violinappren> sabgenton: force it!
<joakimk> I'm trying to set up bluetooth in ubuntu. "/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" gives [OK] on both stopping and starting bluetooth, but still my cellphone can't detect any devices...
<sabgenton> ?
<sabgenton>  how
<sabgenton>  -f
<sabgenton> ?
<FloodBot3> sabgenton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opij> could anyone please tell me how to turn character echo off in openssh?
<sabgenton> pardon
<violinappren> sabgenton: i think so, but check man page, could be something specific for remove, i'm checking too
<phlak_user> joakimk: have to set it to "Visible" ?
<joakimk> phlak_user: what, the laptop?
<sabgenton> k thx :D
<phlak_user> joakimk: yes, if you left-click on the bluetooth icon, there is an option for "Visible"; click to enable
<joakimk> phlak_user: the bluetooth thing under preferences menu has almost no settings...
<joakimk> phlak_user: that's the thing; there is no bt icon...
<phlak_user> joakimk: that icon normally comes on if the bluetooth radio is on
<violinappren> sabgenton: yeah try with -f
<sabgenton> violinappren: --force-yes can potentially destroy your system :S
<sabgenton> if that's what you mean
<sabgenton> "says the man"
<phlak_user> joakimk: in System-Preferences-Bluetooth there is a checkbox which says "Show Bluetooth Icon". is that selected?
<violinappren> sabgenton: just try -f (it means fix broken)
<sabgenton> ah seen
<sabgenton> k
<sabgenton> sudo apt-get -f remove --purge  lvm2
<sabgenton> ?
<opij> could anyone please tell me how to turn character echo off in openssh?
<violinappren> opij: for passwords?
<violinappren> it's already off
<opij> violinappren: for shell services
<joakimk> phlak_user: yes, "Only display when adapter is present"
<joakimk> phlak_user:  so I guess that's the problem then
<phlak_user> joakimk: its solved then?
<joakimk> phlak_user: no... I can get the icon by choosing "always show", but the cellphone can't detect any computer
<violinappren> opij: i think it's up to the shell?
<violinappren> sabgenton: yes
<joakimk> phlak_user: and the laptop can't see the cellphone, if I try to "Setup a new device"
<phlak_user> joakimk: did you enable the "Visible" option
<joakimk> phlak_user: but where do I do that?
<joakimk> phlak_user: I have almost no settings to configure...
<sabgenton> violinappren: :( http://pastebin.ca/1906713
<joakimk> phlak_user: only show icon
<phlak_user> joakimk: left-click on the icon that does get shown in notification area
<sabgenton> waa my apt's screwed
<joakimk> phlak_user: yes; I can do Preferences, and that lets me show/hide the icon. That's it.
<opij> could anyone please tell me how to turn character echo off in openssh?
<joakimk> phlak_user: no Visible setting
<_SKiTZO> i found fdupes to be a great program for finding duplicate files, however it works "deterministically" by calculating the MD5 sum of each file. Does anyone know of a similar program that will find similar (but not necessarily identical) images?
<llutz> joakimk: does "hcitool dev" show your adapter (mac)?
<llutz> joakimk: try "hcitool scan" after setting the cellphone to visible and watch output
<joakimk> phlak_user: hcitool dev gives only "Devices: "
<joakimk> nothing
<violinappren> sabgenton: i think there was an option to supress script execution
<joakimk> phlak_user: Device is not available: No such device
<llutz> joakimk: so your bt-adaptor isn't initialized
<joakimk> hmm
<joakimk> I guess not :)
<joakimk> how do I do? ;)
<joakimk> phlak_user: but I can do sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart, and it says "OK"
<llutz> joakimk: check "dmesg|grep -i blue"
<phlak_user> joakimk: normally a button/fn key combination should do the trick
<opij> could anyone please tell me how to turn echo off in openssh?
<joakimk> phlak_user: I have no such button. The wireless button is glowing blue.
<joakimk> llutz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dp6FM9wG
<phlak_user> opij: what do you mean by that? unlike telnet, ssh does not echo characters remotely as well as locally
<llutz> joakimk: usb or pci bluetooth-adapt.?
<opij> phlak_user: i just dont want everything i type to appear 2 seconds after i type it. it makes typing and correcting very difficult.
<joakimk> llutz: bluetooth, no cable
<phlak_user> opij: that is just an indication of the low internet speed; if you didnt see that, how would you know what you typed and whether it was correct?
<llutz> opij: "stty -echo"
<llutz> joakimk: usb or pci bluetooth-adaptor?
<joakimk> llutz: I have the configs all done from before, it worked 6months ago. So I believe the BT adapter/driver has fallen out of my computer
<opij> thanks llutz !
<joakimk> physically
<phlak_user> llutz: thats for all echo not just openssh :)
<llutz> phlak_user: on that terminal, yes. ssh has no such option
<violinappren> sabgenton: dpkg -r -P --force-remove-reinstreq
<phlak_user> llutz: so in theory he wouldnt even be able to see his ssh connect command
<opij> phlak_user: then where should i enter that
<joakimk> llutz: phlak_user: thanks guys, got to run. :)
<sabgenton> I'll give it a wirl
<glick> i guess there is no way to unshare a folder i ubuntu once you share it
<opij> phlak_user: i would like what i type in openssh to appear immediately. not 3 seconds later
<phlak_user> opij: that depends on the connection speed between your pc and the remote
<opij> phlak_user: is there no way to change it?
<phlak_user> opij: get a high speed connection
<sabgenton> violinappren: dpkg: conflicting actions -P (--purge) and -r (--remove)
<opij> phlak_user: i have a very high speed connection
<violinappren> sabgenton: ok just -P
<phlak_user> opij: what about the remote? also, if the load on remote is very high, it might appear sluggish
<skuld_kid2> I need some help.  Does anybody know stuff about volume groups?  I tried to add a third hard drive to my VG but it didn't work right, so I removed it, but instead the system is telling me I DEGRADED my VG, and now I can't login.
<sabgenton> violinappren: and  --force-remove-reinstreq ?
<violinappren> sabgenton: yes
<violinappren> sabgenton: and add package name to the end
<phlak_user> glick: right-click on the shared folder and uncheck the "Share This Folder" check box in "Sharing Options"
<opij> phlak_user: why should that have to appear when im typing crap though. the feature should be there to not have to send what i type to the server and then back again. isnt that kind of ridiculous?
<daedaluz> how to get rhythmbox to open visibly, not hidden in taskbar
<glick> phlak_user, i did that, and it still share the folder
<sabgenton> heh that would help
<glick> phlak_user, i even rebooted after i did that, and it still shares the folder
<phlak_user> glick: did you check if its parent folders are not shared still?
<glick> phlak_user, no folders are shared
<phlak_user> daedaluz: click and select "Show Rhythmbox"\
<glick> yet its still shared
<phlak_user> opij: Im sorry I havent understood your requirement; your best bet is to go with llutz's recommendation
<daedaluz> phlak_user: duh, I meant, when I open it, it always opens in taskbar. how to stop that?
<daedaluz> phlak_user: I want to see it right away
<phlak_user> daedaluz: never thouth about it; let me check and get back though
<phlak_user> *thought
<daedaluz> phlak_user: nevermind I figured it out
<phlak_user> daedaluz: what did you do?
<phlak_user> daedaluz: changed edit-plugins Status Plugin ?
<Drenriza> Anyone know how i can get a plugin to chromium browser so i can watch surl=http://geo.dr.dk/findLocation/%3Fid%3D370541%26ListType%3Dnyheder%26location%3DNone%26uri%3Dhttp://www.dr.dk/extention/playWindowsMediaODP.aframe&mt=newstab&st=news_TVAvisen&furl=default.aspx%3Ftemplate%3Dnyhed%26guid%3DDR1201007222100%26autoplay%3D1%26back%3Ddefault.aspx%253ftemplate%253dnyheder%2526day%253d0&template=se_seneste&guid=tvavisen
<bastiaen> Anyone here who can help me getting my broadcom wireless adapter running? (got told I need bwf43cutter but can't find it
<phlak_user> bastiaen: did you follow this link --> http://www.asee.com.np/solved-enable-wireless-from-broadcom-corporation-bcm4312-802-11bg-rev-01/94/
<skuld_kid2> can anybody help me?
<violinappren> !broadcom | bastiaen
<ubottu> bastiaen: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<violinappren> !help | skuld_kid2
<ubottu> skuld_kid2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skuld_kid2> I need some help.  Does anybody know stuff about volume groups?  I tried to add a third hard drive to my VG but it didn't work right, so I removed it, but instead the system is telling me I DEGRADED my VG, and now I can't login.
<claudia> is anybody confirm with the webbrowser "chromium"? how do i add a site to my bookmarks?
<brorjonas> claudia, just press the star just before the adress.
<Drenriza> anyone who can help me. I posted 12:20
<bastiaen> phlak_user,  No I did not but Thanks I'll check it after I have checket the link that violinappren just sent me. (Thanks violinappren )
<violinappren> Drenriza: sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<sabgenton> violinappren: sorry of the delay
<sabgenton> http://pastebin.ca/1906728
<llutz> claudia: isn't it "ctrl-d"?
<phlak_user> claudia: ctl+d doesnt work?
<sabgenton> grr @^&#@
<violinappren> claudia: there's star in the address bar
<Drenriza> does the line sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla help me in the chromium browser?
<claudia> brorjonas: thx thats it
<claudia> llutz and phlak_user you are also right
<claudia> thx a lot
<phlak_user> claudia: yw
<violinappren> sabgenton: the  scripts causing the errors are in var/lib/dpkg/info/lvm2.* .. you could check them manually
<dani8oy> server irc.fullnetwork.org
<violinappren> Drenriza: it installs a plugin to play windows media files on web page.. also install restricted codecs
<violinappren> !codec | Drenriza
<ubottu> Drenriza: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mahioo> hello folks
<violinappren> Drenriza: so it would be: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras totem-mozilla
<mahioo> how i set icon of flags in keyboard indicator / gnome / ubuntu lucid
<Drenriza> How can i install MMS protocol. To see media clips on the web?
<Atomic007za> hi
<violinappren> Drenriza: execute the command i gave you in a terminal
<violinappren> !terminal | Drenriza
<ubottu> Drenriza: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Atomic007za> how do I get help with LTSP in 10.04
<violinappren> !help | Atomic007za
<ubottu> Atomic007za: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Drenriza> 156mb. 120kb/s Zzzzz but ty guys. hopes it works
<mahioo> flags in keyboard indicator !! how
<phlak_user> mahioo: what does that mean?
<manmaed> is there a list of apps i can install on ubuntu?
<Euthanatos> USC
<mahioo> phlak_user: i want to see the flags of country instead of text in keyboard layout indicator
<Euthanatos> ubuntu software center manmaed
<manmaed> is there a link?
<Euthanatos> also try directory.fsf.org and sourceforge.net
<Euthanatos> no it's an app in your applications lst manmaed
<Euthanatos> Application-> Ubuntu Software Center
<violinappren> Drenriza: restart browser after it finishes
<mahioo> Euthanatos: thank you for link of directory.fsf.org :)
<Euthanatos> mahioo, np it's a good site
<mahioo> Euthanatos: what do you mean with np :)
<mahioo> phlak_user: any clue !!
<phlak_user> mahioo: none whatsoever; Im happy with the names of the countries
<Drenriza> violinappren: Will do, but still downloading.
<mahioo> phlak_user: perhaps yes , but i chose new theme that have the same color with the color text of country
<skuld_kid2> does anybody know if I can recover a volume group by using the live CD?
<mahioo> phlak_user: so i want to chose icon !!
<mahioo> Euthanatos: reply what do you mean with np !!
<phlak_user> mahioo: i dont know how; you might have to ask someone else
<phlak_user> mahioo: np -> no problem
<mahioo> phlak_user: thank you :)
<Drenriza> Thanks guys. Now it works.
<Wimd> hey all, i installed ubuntu server versions 9.1 64bit, now im trying to install java7 but i keep getting: " ./install.sfx.7726: not found"
<Wimd> anyone know how to get it to work?
<toey> hi just hoping someone can point me in the right direction as im kinda desperate. I was running a software raid1 that i created via the gui in Ubuntu 9.10 however when i upgraded to 10.4 LTS i haven`t been able to mount it since...
<toey> has anyone heard of this problem
<chrismed> Hi -- when I try to use ndiswrapper to use a Windows wireless driver, it finds the hardware, but the interface does not show up in ifconfig. Any ideas?
<toey> or know of a way to recover the data off one of the drives even
<skuld_kid2> I'm looking at a simular problem
<skuld_kid2> I'm begining to despise volumes
<mallchin> hi guys -- I'm trying to install some sources but it says configure: error: Header file zlib.h not found.
<mallchin> do I need to install some devel packages?
<phlak_user> mallchin: yes
<bastiaen> i think it worked, need computer reboot brb
<mallchin> phlak_user: how can I find out which ones?
<Euthanatos> mahioo, no problem
<Euthanatos> oh he got it lol
<phlak_user> mallchin: sudo apt-cache search zlib-dev gives libghc6-zlib-dev - Compression and decompression in the gzip and zlib formats
<mallchin> phlak_user: I did aptitude search zlib, is it better to use apt-cache?
<rww> mallchin: zlib1g-dev , per http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=zlib.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any and knowing what those packages are for.
<phlak_user> mallchin: they all look in the same place
<mallchin> rww: thanks, I see zlib1g-dev, I guess that's the one to install :)
 * rww nods
<lorenzosu> HI. Is there a way to 'take back' a bug from launchpad?
<mallchin> rww: how can I install kernel sources please?
<zander>  hello everybody i am unable to connect to internet via kubuntu pls help
<zander>  hello everybody i am unable to connect to internet via kubuntu pls help
<phlak_user> !repeat| zander
<ubottu> zander: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Misterio> !repite | zander
<Misterio> repeat was the command :P
<rww> mallchin: install the `kernel-source` package
<rww> lorenzosu: by 'take back', do you mean delete?
<zander>  hello everybody i am unable to connect to internet via kubuntu pls help offline pls
<lorenzosu> rww, kinda... I filed it but actually I was caused by another lib I had from a bloody ppa
<lorenzosu> rww, Or mayby simply comment it so if anyone encounters the situation it will be there for reference?
<lorenzosu> rww, But then I guess some of the people will have to close it
<rww> lorenzosu: you can mark it as Invalid
<cement_head> @zander What does that mean?
<rww> lorenzosu: do you know how to do that, or do you want instructions, or do you want to give the bug number and I'll do it for you?
 * Stallman wita
<cement_head> how are you connecting now?
<zander> from ubuntu
<lorenzosu> rww, It would be nice to learn how to do it if I can do it myself.
<cement_head> what specifically is the problem?
<lorenzosu> rww, Also I'm interested to know: so in this case the bug is invalid right?
<mallchin> rww: thanks, sorry just being lazy, found a guide :)
<zander> i am unable to connect to internet via kubuntu pls help pls but i am able to connect via ubuntu using dsl
<rww> lorenzosu: right, it's invalid because it's not actually a bug in Ubuntu, it's a PPA library messup
<zander> i am unable to connect to internet via kubuntu pls help pls but i am able to connect via ubuntu using dsl
<zander> i am unable to connect to internet via kubuntu pls help pls but i am able to connect via ubuntu using dsl
<crashus> Question: how to make pop up menu, drop menu etc. completely transparent, leaving onlt text?
<lorenzosu> rww, Ok so how would I mark it invalid?
<agruman> How would i do to get separate deb packages with different args to configure from the same source? (ex one with qt and one with gtk)
<lorenzosu> rww, Guess it might be useful for reference to others googling though, so invalid would be goud vs deleting?
<rww> lorenzosu: look near the top of the bug report page, at the Affects/Status/Importance/etc. table. Under "Status", it should have the current status and (assuming you're logged in) a yellow circle. Click that, then click Invalid on the box that pops up.
<rww> lorenzosu: you can't actually delete bug reports, so...
<Guest86328> Is there way to copy a files content s in the command line for use in nano?
<cement_head> with DSL you should just plug into the machine
<chrismed> Hi -- when I try to use ndiswrapper to use a Windows wireless driver, it finds the hardware, but the interface does not show up in ifconfig. Any ideas?
<lorenzosu> rww, Oh ok it's already marked as invalid
<lorenzosu> rww, I can see a point in not deleting them even if invalid
<cement_head> Can you connect using wireless?
<chrismed> cement_head: no
<chrismed> it simply does not show up anywhere, lspci shows it.
<phlak_user> cement_head: does iwconfig show it?
<songer> hello
<songer> how you doing
<lorenzosu> rww, Been marked as invalid by someone already
<lorenzosu> rww, Thank you very much for your helop
<rww> lorenzosu: alright, you should be all set then
<rww> you're welcome :)
<cement_head> ifconfig -a
<chrismed> cement_head: will pastebin
<cement_head> does this show your card?
<chrismed> cement_head: no
<chrismed> eth0 and lo show.
<chrismed> not wlan0.
<cement_head> is ndiswrapper added to /etc/modules?
<chrismed> yes
<esperegu> which packages should I install to get the latest kernel? (64bit)
<cement_head> you may have to specify wlan0 in your fstab
<crashus> how can I make drop down menu, pop up menu etc. completely transparent, leaving only text?
<om26er> esperegu, wait
<chrismed> cement_head: and how would i go about that?
<Guest86328> Is there way to copy a files content s in the command line for use in nano?
<jrib> Guest86328: highlight, middle click?
<fosco_> esperegu, you don't need any extra package, last available kernel is installed by default
<om26er> esperegu, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34.1-maverick/linux-image-2.6.34-02063401-generic_2.6.34-02063401_amd64.deb
<esperegu> om26er: I mean from standard repos
<esperegu> I want it to update automatically
<abhinav_singh> hey guys i have written a cron file and i am running it at every 1 minute...it is creating a log file but there is nothing in that file....what to do
<Guest86328> jrib, anyway else?  I'm SSHing on a phone.
<esperegu> fosco_: so how to install that?
<cement_head> try this: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<esperegu> fosco_: the 64bit version
<om26er> esperegu, go to update manager and see if there are any updates and update
<jrib> Guest86328: what exactly do you want to do?
<fosco_> esperegu, you do not need to install anything
<cement_head> does it work now?
<esperegu> fosco_: I uninstalled it once
<cement_head> or is the output of iwconfig different?
<esperegu> fosco_: but I forgot which packages
<fosco_> esperegu, so do a normal upgrade
<mahioo> phlak_user: i found solution ok
<chrismed> cement_head: no such device
<esperegu> fosco_: that does not install it.
<esperegu> fosco_: I now have: 2.6.31-11-rt
<chrismed> iwconfig shows only eth0 and lo, neither have wireless extensions.
<Guest86328> actually, I want to append one file's contents to the end of another file.  I'm sure there's a way to do that.
<fosco_> esperegu, last available kernel is allways installed
<esperegu> fosco_: but I want the latest 64bit
<fosco_> yes
<esperegu> fosco_: lemme check
<esperegu> fosco_: but that's generic. is taht 64bit?
<fosco_> yes
<jrib> cat file2 >> file1
<esperegu> fosco_: and what would be the command so the kernel packages will be made for that kernel?
<fosco_> esperegu, you need no command for that
<cement_head> hmm
<esperegu> fosco_: well. before I had. otherwise it would not work
<cement_head> what card are you using - broadcom?
<fosco_> esperegu, if in doubt just run sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic
<chrismed> cement_head: yes
<crashus> how can I make drop down menu, pop up menu etc. completely transparent, leaving only text?
<esperegu> fosco_: I had to run dkms
<jrib> Guest86328: cat file2 >> file1
<cement_head> why aren't you using the STA driver?
<chrismed> cement_head: it wasn't offered to me. i think the bxx driver was, but that one didn't show any interfaces either.
<phlak_user> cement_head: you need to  address the q to the person by including his nick
<ross_> the sound just stopped on my computer how do i fix it
<cement_head> chrismed: what is the model of your card?
<chrismed> cement_head: BCM4312
<cement_head> chrismed: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<cement_head> chrismed: use lspci
<DaveCz> hi. Im running samba 3.4.7 on Ubuntu 10.4. It's PDC. Users are added in samba and linux - passwords are synchronized. When I try to log in on windows machine, I get this error for some users: Procedure number is out of range. Doest anyone know how to fix this, please?
<phlak_user> !broadcom| chrismed
<ubottu> chrismed: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cement_head> chrismed: better link is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<chrismed> cement_head: b/g
<chrismed> rev 01
<rww> chrismed: I have that card. use the "Installing b43/STA hybrid drivers" section of the link ubottu sent you, and it works fine.
<cement_head> the STA or the WL driver should work
<chrismed> thanks guys, i will have a go :)
<cement_head> l8r
<rww> assuming that ndiswrapper or whatever didn't cause horrid breakage, anyway ;P
<phlak_user> DaveCz: this is an old link/issue sorted out here --> http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg23238.html
<glick> i thought you could make hard links to directories
<glick> no?
<crashus> how can I make drop down menu, pop up menu etc. completely transparent, leaving only text?
<rww> glick: should be able to
<glick> i get this error
<glick> hard link not allowed for directory
<Guest86328> jrib, works perfectly.   Now I can edit websites on my pda.
<rww> oh, duh, yeah, there's restrictions about it these days
<rww> i forgot :s
<glick> rww, can i override?
<rww> glick: no
<sam898889> does anyone know if GOS (based on ubuntu) has a channel?
<Misterio> sam898889: /msg alis help list
<DaveCz> phlak_user: this dosn't solve the problem for me. I already tried that. Besides, I have another Samba server with older Ubuntu and Samba and it is working just fine with that server
<sam898889> Misterio,  what?
<sabgenton> violinappren: lvm2.list was the only file with contents out of /var/lib/dpkg/info/lvm2.*
<Misterio> sam898889: alis is a channel-listing bot
<sabgenton> its just a file list
<sam898889> Misterio,   ok thanks
<sam898889> Has anyone here used GOS?
<bazhang> sam898889, sure, but its offtopic here, try /msg alis list *gos* or /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<crashus> how can I make the dropdown menu, pop up menu completely transparent leaving only text?
<diogo_79> hi guys
<diogo_79> i have a laptop with a wireless pci card that can only be activate by software is there a line command in linux that can activate the wireless card?
<Barami> Hello :)
<MagicLover> diogo_79: #ifup ppp0
<MagicLover> May be that?
<diogo_79> the hardware of the wireless card is install but the card is not enable
<diogo_79> i dont know how to activate the wireless card
<Barami> Execuse me, can you help me?
<DASPRiD> i have pidgin on another workspace (compiz), when a new message arrives and i click the message icon, the pidgin window becomes the focus, but compiz doesn't switch the workspace to the window, is there a way to accomplish that?
<diogo_79> in windows i have activate the card by software but in linux i dont know how can this be accomplish
<Barami> I have a problem, But i can't found solution on google..;
<MagicLover> Barami: ask it and may be somebody answer you. :)
<MagicLover> diogo_79: Exactly card or connection?
<Barami> I'm korea, i install support for korean, but, when i invoke xchat, i can't see korean interface..
<MagicLover> hardware or connection?
<Barami> i'm korea -> i'm korean..;
<MagicLover> diogo_79: try $ifconfig
<skuld_kid2> does anybody know anything about the lvm command?
<MagicLover> What interfeces is up?
<mawst> Anyone here triple boot osx ubuntu and windows?
<MagicLover> Or $ifconfig -a
<jrib> mawst: just ask your question
<mawst> That is my question.
<MagicLover> mawst: only dualboot
<MagicLover> For me
<mawst> MagicLover, which two?
<Drenriza> anyone who has coldfusion9 knowleadge?
<Barami> How to use a korean interface on xchat?
<Gnea> !kr
<MagicLover> Barami: May be try to come to Locale again?
<Kre10s> hey!
<Barami> yes.
<MagicLover> mawst: win and ubuntu of course...
<Gnea> Barami: tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BeautifyKoreanFonts
<Kre10s> I just wanted to tell you all how awsome ubuntu is...
<MagicLover> I dont heard about osx. :D
<mawst> I'm looking into buying a mac.
<Barami> Gnea, i can see a korean fonts.
<Kre10s> that is if you didn't know how cool it is already :P
<mawst> I want to make sure it's possible.
<Drenriza> anyone who can help me with coldfusion9 setup?
<gianniunix> hi
<Barami> i want to xchat GUI's localed string.
<MagicLover> mawst: so what problem? grub dont find any OS?
<MagicLover> Barami: may be try Pidgin? :)
<gianniunix> help me.. resolution don't work a loading ubuntu  http://imagebin.org/106468
<Gnea> Barami: this maybe? http://xchat.org/encoding/
<Barami> Originally, When running xchat, menu is converted to '메뉴'
<gianniunix> and http://imagebin.org/106467
<mawst> No problem MagicLover... just investigating.
<gianniunix> help
<gianniunix> i have disabled usplash
<Barami> But on my desktop, i see 'menu'
<Barami> i want to '메뉴' instead of 'menu'
<Gnea> Barami: http://xchat.org/encoding/
<MagicLover> mawst: do you have that's OS? All 3?
<Barami> Gnea, it's not a encoding problem.
<Barami> i can use korean irc very well.
<mawst> MagicLover, I plan to
<herazio> Goodmorning/afternoon or evening to everyone ^^
<Barami> Only want some application has a localed version.
<MagicLover> mawst: what pluses of OSX?
<MagicLover> ou...
<MagicLover> sorry...
<MagicLover> We call OSX as Mac... :D
<skuld_kid2> okay,  i need some help.  I fixed my problem with the volume group.  What i want to do, is add a third hard drive to the vg.  Can somebody walk me though  how to do this?  I tried following some examples online, but that got me into the first mess with me corrupting the vg.
<MagicLover> I try it on my comp... Beauty... :)
<mawst> MagicLover, Keynote
<Barami> After i running a localepurge, some application was don't show localed interface, those are using a english version GUI interface.
<mawst> http://www.apple.com/iwork/keynote/
<herazio> I'll just be blunt. It's not really a question that needs to be solved at the moment. I just solved it by reinstalling my whole Ubuntu after Docky for some kind of reason messed up. But that led me to wonder. Suppose a program does not want to start (it's a GUI app) and it does not show any errors at all. What is the best course of action to take ?
<Gnea> Barami: does the same thing happen with any other apps?
<mawst> herazio, run from a terminal for error viewing
<Barami> Yes.
<herazio> mawst: Oh I see I didn't know that was possible
<herazio> thank you that was actually more simple than I thought :')
<mawst> :)
<MagicLover> mawst: How I know osx is not very good adapted for PC... You will not feel all powerful of that os. :)
<Barami> So, i reinstalled language support for korean, but it don't have effect.
<mawst> Very welcome.
<mawst> MagicLover, but Mac will run Linux and Windows too
<Barami> Only one solution is format Harddrive and reinstall ubuntu, but i don't like that.
<ye> 第一次进来
<MagicLover> Mac's notebooks? There are another processors... Or I mistake?
<MagicLover> That is not popular in my country...
<phlak_user> !cn | ye
<ubottu> ye: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> Barami: have you looked at the gnome control center?
<MagicLover> Barami: may be you try it on VirtualBox and when solve a problem THEN reinstall and so on?
<Barami> Where the gnome control center?
<Gnea> Barami: type alt-f2, and type this in:  gnome-control-center  and press enter
<Barami> MagicLover, no, always use ubuntu on real hardware.
<Gnea> Barami: then go to system->language support
<Barami> Gnea, ok i get it.
<Gnea> Barami: now see if anything is still saying 'English (something)"
<Barami> yes
<Gnea> ok, change it to korean
<Barami> also Korean (Korea, Republic of) was aleady setted.
<Gnea> hmmm.
<Barami> it was top of list.
<Gnea> probably due to alphabetical sorting
<Ademan> ugh, I'm pulling my hair out, how can I make debootstrap for the server image download new packages?
<Gnea> Barami: select whichever makes the most sense to you
<Barami> selected.. but the problem was still.
<Gnea> Barami: okay, you may have to logout/login
<Barami> i restarted xserver many times..
<Gnea> since setting Korean in this fashion?
<Barami> Gnea, my screenshot is http://barami.org/screenshots/korean.png
<Drenriza> Anyone who can help me setup ColdFusion9? It is installed but getting error,s i cant figure out.
<gruub> hey , i ve got problem with grub, i need a piece of advice cause he turtorials does not assume having 2 hard drives with 2 systems
<Gnea> Barami: I see....
<phlak_user> gruub: have you got a usb disk or ubuntu livecd?
<phlak_user> !grub | gruub
<ubottu> gruub: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<hamada> hii
<gruub> im on linux live cd right now, when i type find /boot/grub/stage1     i guess it shows me the windows root disk
<gruub> i ve got 2 disk- on on there is linux(which i try to get back) and windows7 on second disk
<Barami> Now i planed reinstall a xchat, if it's still yet after reinstall xchat, i will format my desktop.;
<spooky> gruub: running fdisk -l will let you see all of your drives and what partitions/filesystems they're using.
<spooky> It was invaluable to me when I had to reinstall Grub
<MagicLover> Barami: You are VERY severe. :D
<gruub> yes i did that and i know on which partition i have linux
<Barami> hmm.. failed..
<Drenriza> Anyone who can help me with coldfusion9 error?
<phlak_user> gruub: was grub on mbr?
<gruub> yes
<glick> hey  i installed smbfs, yet i still cant mount a samba share
<glick> any idea what im missing?
<glick> i know the share is being exported correctly
<Barami> glick, you should smb.conf to use usershare.
<phlak_user> glick: depends on the error you're getting
<Barami> you should edit smb.conf to use useshare.
<glick> phlak_user, Unable to mount location
<phlak_user> gruub: so re-install grub
<glick> Failed to mount windows share
<gruub> thats what im trying to do
<hid3> Hello everyone. I'm setting up an (official) Ubuntu mirror. How do I find fastest PRIMARY mirror available near me to sync from?
<phlak_user> glick: did you try via cli
<phlak_user> hid3: the mirror that has the least rtt from a ping?
<Barami> glick,Sorry my miss understand ..;;
<glick> phlak_user, i can see the shares, on the computer, i just cant connect to them
<anodesni> Hi, I want to have the latest stable kernel installed. I enabled the backports, but I don't see the 2.6.34 kernel??? Where is it?
<Misterio> anodesni: Enabling backports won't install you much stable things...
<airtonix> how do i pipe the output of "route" to text file ? route > route.txt does not seem to do it.
<hid3> phlak_user: well, selected a pl.archive.ubuntu.com but it *sometimes* fails to sync. Rsync returns error code 12 sometimes...
<airtonix> nvm it did it
<anodesni> Misterio, IMHO 2.6.34 is stable
<phlak_user> hid3: maybe poland has power outages?
<sipior> anodesni: it may simply not be packaged yet. you can build it yourself, or wait.
<Drenriza> airtonix cant you do route > /destination/filename to overwrite content and route >> /destination/filename to add file-content
<llutz> airtonix: works fine here
<gruub> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount | tail -1
<gruub> /dev/sda6 on /media/disk-3 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<phlak_user> glick: if you do a smbmount from a terminal can you paste the errors?
<gruub> which of these is disk UUID ?
<airtonix> btw clonezilla makes me rage trying to get it to read an image from the designated /home/partimg folder (which i know contains images)
<hid3> phlak_user: well, it seems they're having power outages now for almost a week.. I need something reliable to sync my mirror from just in order to keep people happy with ubuntu and my name famous/liked
<anodesni> sipior, is backports the 'same' as debian unstable? Then I can check out if it should be available
<phlak_user> gruub: blkid /dev/sda6 will give that to you
<phlak_user> hid3: where are you located geographically?
<gruub> it didnt lol
<Saturn2888> Hi all. I upgraded my Ubuntu Server Hardy to Lucid today and noticed that my kernel switched to 2.6.32-23-generic-pae instead of -server. Why is this? Is it possible to fix?
<phlak_user> gruub: just blkid prints out all uuids
<airtonix> llutz, if i need someone to look at setup info ( in regards to why a bridged virtualbox can not ping wan domain names) is resolv.conf, route, ifconfig enough ?
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: just install the relevant kernel package thro aptitude and select that as default in grub
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: yeah, but I can't figure out how to install it through package manager, or I would've done that :P.
<gianniunix> http://imagebin.org/106468
<llutz> airtonix:i'd say yes
<gianniunix> help
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: can't just do apt-get install 2.6.32-23-server
<sipior> anodesni: not exactly, no (at least, to my understanding)
<anodesni> sipior, ok, tnx for the info
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: cant you sudo apt-get install linux-server
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: it says 0 upgraded
<phlak_user> !info linux-server
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.23.24 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Misterio> What works better in ubuntu, intel or amd?
<bleah> hy , how can i register music in rhythmbox ?
<anodesni> Misterio, CPU or GPU?
<Misterio> anodesni: cpu
<anodesni> Misterio, doesn't matter
<Misterio> anodesni: gpu, obviusly, nvidia
<Misterio> anodesni: Okay :), I'll buy a new PC soon and just unforming
<Misterio> s/unforming/informing
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: it might already be installed. Can you check your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<anodesni> Misterio, I don't know about core i7 and all newest stuff
<phlak_user> bleah: what do you mean by registering?
<phlak_user> bleah: you can ask rhythmbox to add music to library by Edit-Preferences-Music Tab- Library Location
<ThiagoMedeiros> Someone have the problem on sleep a laptop and it no return to on ?
<phlak_user> ThiagoMedeiros: you mean resume after suspend?
<bleah> i want to rec music from radio
<ThiagoMedeiros> phlak_user: yes
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: I did, that's where I got that my kernel is wrong
<|Dreams|> joi
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: the server kernel is not in /boot
<ThiagoMedeiros> phlak_user: i get a blank screen, no mouse, nothing to do
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: is there an entry for your server kernel?
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: only the hardy ones
<glick> phlak_user, im not too sure how to use the smbmount command
<phlak_user> glick: man smbmount
<abhijit> hello
<hid3> phlak_user: sorry for late reply. I'm in Lithuania, Vilnius
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: has your /etc/apt/sources.list been updated to show lucid ?
<phlak_user> hid3: np; couldnt you use a mirror in the UK or Germany?
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: yep.
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: and sudo apt-get update has been run?
<EdwardCullen> Hello
<Guest68951> so whats up
<phlak_user> !hi| Guest68951
<ubottu> Guest68951: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: yep, just did remove linux-server, install linux-server. Maybe I should purge it and install again?
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: sure
<Lalon> why my screen goes black sometimes then i need to restart my pc
<Lalon> why my screen goes black sometimes then i need to restart my pc manually
<Lalon> i feel this problem only on ubuntu
<Lalon> allright
<Lalon> so ppl cany say is there any software like ares where can i download songs from
<hid3> phlak_user: I gave a great connectivity with GEANT networks so I prefer mirrors in GEANT. Thanks for suggestion, I'll try to traceroute and rsync with both to see if everything goes smoothly.
<trojan_spike> Lalon, need more info,, i.e when it started and if anything that u can think of that would trigger it..
<phlak_user> hid3: atb
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: didn't change anything
<ThiagoMedeiros> Someone have the problem on sleep a laptop and it no resume ?
<Lalon> trojan_spike,  actually it happens suddenly showing a command which last line is.. batter.. checking ok.. after then my screeen become black and after certain time my screen lights.. then gos black
<Lalon> and i need to restart
<airtonix> i have a virtualbox guest running ubuntu-eucalyptus-server 10.04, if i set the guest networking to bridges I am unable to access wan ip addresses. report here : http://gist.github.com/487363
<Lalon> it starts only when i use ubuntu
<Lalon> so i can say it sarts after installing ubuntu in my pc
<trojan_spike> graphic driver issues?
<Lalon> trojan_spike,  may b
<Lalon> trojan_spike,  how can i solve it
<trojan_spike> how long have u been running your ubuntu??
<Lalon> mmm 10 days max
<trojan_spike> and when did it start acting up?
<kasun> Hello, does an extended partition counts as 1 primary partition? I have only 3 primary and one extended, but when I try to create another partition, it complains that I already have 4 primary. any ideas?
<Lalon> from the first day i was using ubuntu
<rww> kasun: yes, it does
<erUSUL> kasun: yes
<rww> kasun: you can only have four primary partitions. an extended partition is a primary partition that can contain one or more logical partitions
<Jigal> hello i am having a permissions issue here. Trying to edit a file via eclipse. Which is owned by www-data. I am logged in as a user which is a member of www-data but when saving the file i get an error that it's marked as read only. how to solve that problem?
<ThiagoMedeiros> Someone have the problem on sleep a laptop and it no resume ?
<trojan_spike> must be the graphic driver then,, check the ubuntu forum for your type of card.. see if you can get a stable driver for it
<Lalon> trojan_spike,  gimme a link
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: did you try sudo apt-get install linux-image-server
<ThiagoMedeiros> i use nvidia driver by ubuntu
<ThiagoMedeiros> recomended
<kasun> hmm, rww erUSUL can't I resize the extended the partition to add more space to it?
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: somehow selecting that package in aptitude automatically selects the pae kernel!
<trojan_spike> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<kasun> rww erUSUL in GParted, the resize button is disabled for extended partition.
<bodom> Hi there. How do I enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE?
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: so I'm not the only one?
<phlak_user> Jigal: is that directory writeable?
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: bug?
<Lalon> i have 41 gb hard disk. and i partitioned it 9 and 32.. and i see that my home folder is in 32 gb partition drive.. if my ubuntu crashes im gonna miss all my files?
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: not sure
<ohir> Lalon: if your hdd crashes.
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: were you on karmic server before this?
<ohir> Lalon: OS crashing is not about destroying user's files
<Lalon> ohir,  if ubuntu crases ?
<kasun> any ideas?
<ascheel> I'm having an 'upstart' problem.  It does NOT automatically kick off mysql as it should.  Anybody else see this?
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: hardy
<Lalon> ohir,  i seee. does ubuntu crases like windows.. lilke sometimes i turn on pc i saw.. file is missing .. or somethinlk like this happens in ubuntu?
<ohir> Lalon: keeping /home on separate partition is good for you. Just mind that 9GB for system is not much. You oughta be careful with your package selections
<trojan_spike> its you graphic driver,, u could run ur pc without drivers,, just very slow and no eye candy
<ohir> Lalon: seldomly.
<Jigal> phlak_user: solved it already it was a rights problem
<Lalon> i see
<phlak_user> Jigal: oh ok
<Lalon> nothing is perfect :|
<pozic> Lalon: you need at least 40GB if you don't want to worry about /usr
<airtonix> Lalon, remember that every package you install from a repo, gets "cached" in /var/cache/apt/archives
<pozic> Lalon: I use about 30GB I think.
<trojan_spike> megan fox is perfect ;)
<pozic> Lalon: (but I am a power-user, so it depends)
<kasun> hello, can't I resize the extended the partition to add more space to it? the resize button is disabled in for it.
<Lalon> i see
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Lalon> i see
<Lalon> so guys telling me not to download and install more softwares rite?
<ohir> Lalon: journaled filesystems are resistant to that. So once file is written to disk it tends to stay there. If ever, you may lost freshly created time if your power down will be at the very moment file was about to be created
<trojan_spike> u should get your graphics sorted first Lalon
<Lalon> trojan_spike,  ohh right
<Lalon> okk lemme see the forum
<glick> anyone else have issues connecting to a samba share from ubuntu?
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<ohir> Lalon: yes, you need to be careful with your / usage. Typical home use ubuntu may have several gigs in apt cache plus 5-10 for programs (/usr)
<Lalon> ohir,  i have 100 mb sowap
<glick> it can see the folder i am exporting if i go to Places->connect to server and enter in the ip
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: sorry, I lost IMs there bc Pidgin froze. What was going on?
<glick> yet when i click on the folder, it says Failed to mount windows share
<ohir> Lalon: its not about swap, its about needed storage
<ruusukone> Couldn't find package libraw1394.so.8
<ruusukone> where can i find that package
<Lalon> ohir,  i see.. so i must buy a new harddisk
<ohir> Lalon: use df -h and see disk usage
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: can you check if the linux-server package is showing as installed in Aptitude ?
<Lalon> ohir,  okk
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: I can't seem to remember how to use apt-cache
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ohir> Lalon: you might, though for browsing/chatting activities 40G is enough. You just can't have games (that tend to be several gigs per app) or huge multimedia
<timaaarrreee> ok
<ruusukone> Couldn't find package libraw1394.so.8 how can i install that package
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: just fire up aptitude and search by pressing /
<Lalon> ohir,  ohh okk.. i put my videos and song in /home wihich is separate from /
<Lalon> i have two partitions / and /home
<airtonix> i have a virtualbox guest running ubuntu-eucalyptus-server 10.04, if i set the guest networking to bridges I am unable to access wan ip addresses. report here : http://gist.github.com/487363
<phlak_user> !info libraw1394-11 | ruusukone
<ohir> Lalon: ok. Purge unused install packages often.
<ubottu> ruusukone: libraw1394-11 (source: libraw1394): library for direct access to IEEE 1394 bus (aka FireWire). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 43 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ActionParsnip> ruusukone: dpkg -S libraw1394.so.*    will show the package, you will need to link /usr/lib/libraw1394.so.11.0.1
<ActionParsnip>  to /usr/lib/libraw1394.so.8
<Lalon> hey ohir  how can i see my pc configuration like what i used to see by typing dxdiag.. in windows
<phlak_user> Lalon: sudo lshw
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: what are you trying to achieve?
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  me many things as im new to ubuntu
<Lalon> phlak_user,  ok
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: couldn't figure out how to copy/paste it somewhere so here: http://badmarkup.com/ubuntu/linux-server.png
<abhijit> !manual | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ohir> Lalon: do monitor disk usage often.  If your / partition will be close to 1G free space, use apt-get clean from the console
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-guide-for-windows-users-display-system-hardware-information.html
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: it shows installed
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  got it
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: yet I only have generic-pae
<ascheel> I'm having a problem with mysql starting at system start.  It doesn't.  I can execute 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start' and it works just fine, but it should be starting at system boot.  Any ideas?
<tgalal> I'm connected via wlan, and every 10 minutes the connection just like freezes for 30 seconds, then resumes. I tested on other connected computers and the problem does not occur.. I tested a usb modem and works flawlessly. The problem only is with wlan. Any idea?
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: but at the same time, your installation isnt quite complete; there seem to be 12.7MB of download waiting to happen. just press g and it might complete
<Lalon> ohir,  i see
<anodesni> Can somebody help me on this error: zsnes: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<anodesni> I have opensource ati drivers
<AdvoWork> how can i install some kernel deb files? says "You need to install: linux-headers-*-<amd64/i386>.deb linux-headers-*-all.deb linux-image-*-<amd64/i386>.deb" ?
<Lalon> ohir,  if i do apt-get clean then wont i loose my data?
<phlak_user> ascheel: do you have upstart?
<ActionParsnip> tgalal: when it freezes, run: dmesg | tail -n 25    it should give clues
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: do you know why it wasn't fixing them itself?
<phlak_user> anodesni: you dont seem to have openGL
<ascheel> phlak_user: upstart is in use, yes.  Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: sudo dpkg -i fileshere     using kernels not on the repos will limit your support
<anodesni> phlak_user, I think I have, I have libgl-dri
<ohir> Lalon: it deletes instalation packages from apt file cache (aka those Install_blah.exe files that on windows you needed to get by hand then execute)
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, tried everything to get my wireless working, so thought i'd try one more thing
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: no idea
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: didn't fix it anyway
<Lalon> ohir,  allright.. so  i have a webcam in my pc how can i run it on ubuntu
<ohir> Lalon: almos all linux commands have documentation
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: ah ha! this might fix it: "apt-get install linux-headers-server"
<ohir> Lalon: open your console and type man apt-get to learn more
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: sudo apt-get install cheese          does it work in cheese?
<Lalon> what is cheese
<Lalon> i havent installed cheese
<ruusukone> how can cet permissions to change things in /usr/lib
<ohir> Lalon: I can not help you with webcams, mine just worked (until I removed it ;)
<aguitel> is kde4 "stable" in 10.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: I know, i ust told you to install it as well as how....
<bazhang> aguitel, yes
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: should be
<k0sh> i want to make ubuntu boot from read-only nfsroot, i managed to find live-initramfs package, but theres no meningful tutorial or documentation on how to use it, apart form man page, but i want to know how to approach it
<ohir> Lalon: cheese is an app for webcams in ubuntu
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  ohh should i install cheese? now
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: run the command I gave
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  my webcam's name is Delux
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: that is moot
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, i need to do 3 files, would i do these at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: i believe you have to do them in a certain order due to deps
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, my question is i am trying kde4 in debian squeeze and have some bugs when you try to change the background in the panel
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: debian isnt supported here
<bazhang> aguitel, #debian
<ruusukone> how can i get permissions to change things in /usr/lib, i know sudo thingie in terminal, but then i dont know how to make link
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: debian is a different distro and has it's own support and channel
<tgalal> ActionParsnip: Tried and found nothing useful..
<tgalal> just normal connection establishment
<ActionParsnip> tgalal: can you pastebin the output please
<StrongOrder> Hello guys, the latest Lucid update wants to install apache related packages while I do not have apache installed at all. Anyone does have extra info?
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  installed cheese by terminal now?
<tgalal> ActionParsnip: there you go http://pastebin.org/413191
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: launch it from the applications menu
<Lalon> ok
<ActionParsnip> tgalal: try disabling ipv6
<ruusukone> how can i get root permissions in gui?
<fosco_> ruusukone, gksu
<tgalal> ActionParsnip: I'll try that. But I'd like also to mention that these messages appeared before the freeze. Nothing logged on after the freeze
<ActionParsnip> ruusukone: kdesu in kde
<abhijit> !gksudo | ruusukone
<ubottu> ruusukone: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  done !
<Lalon> ubuntu is easy u see
<Lalon> xD
<ActionParsnip> tgalal: i told you to run the command after the freeze....
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: ok, do you see yourself in cheese?
<tgalal> ActionParsnip: That's what I've done
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  yeah :D
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: then its all good to go
<ruusukone> how do i open folder with gksu? gksu then writed down /usr/lib
<ruusukone> but nothing happened
<tgalal> ActionParsnip: I just tried befored the freeze just for comparison, and nothing was different.
<tgalal> but I what I posted is after it
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  yeah now i can see myself in my emesene too xD
<ActionParsnip> tgalal: ok good, from your last message it sounded like you'd ran it before, it's worth a try assuming you dont use ipv6 yet
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: cool, sound like you have the gold then
<opij> could anyone tell me if there is a  way to get irssi to display those black bubbles in the top righthand corner of the screen when i get a highlighted message?
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  LoL
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  so can u help me with the agp card issue?
<qwertyboy> hi, is there any way i can repair a ubuntu installation?
<qwertyboy> like you do it in fedora?
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display    use http://pastie.org to give the output
<Guest78350> i have got 2 hard drives, how to restore grub from livecd?
<kb9cmw> ntu,, can't play my home movies " VOB ect
<ActionParsnip> qwertyboy: what have you done / trying to achieve
<ActionParsnip> kb9cmw: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arand> qwertyboy: Hmm I'm not sure if there a general "fixall" method, specifics might be needed.
<qwertyboy> ActionParsnip: dunno, ubuntu just crashed beutifully and is saying about a missing init file
<grifo74> huawei k3765 dont work with ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> qwertyboy: what is the exact message?
<erkan^> !qtm
<qwertyboy> ActionParsnip: one sec
<ponty> hi. i want to write a script that resolves the ip adresses in sources.list (apt) on multiple dns servers. (mitigate the risk falling for dns poisoning). is there already a solution for that?
<kb9cmw> ActionParsnip, I bring up player, it searches then erro occured can't find file
<ActionParsnip> grifo74: found this in 10 seconds: http://leo.gaggl.com/2010/05/huawei-k3765-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<LjL> ponty: why do you need to protect from dns poisoning, since the APT repositories are signed anyway?
<ActionParsnip> kb9cmw: what app are you playing them in?
<qwertyboy> ActionParsnip: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed
<qwertyboy> ActionParsnip: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed
<ActionParsnip> qwertyboy: err, ok.  not seen anyone advise that nor have I heard of that
<ponty> LjL: i think i m not sure what signed means in this context. i ll google for it
<ActionParsnip> qwertyboy: sounds like your disk isnt healthy, boot to live cd and fsck it
<qwertyboy> what?
<kb9cmw> ActionParsnip, totom movie player
<qwertyboy> okay
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  take a look http://pastie.org/1056944
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  my agp was 64 mb but i cant see here
<grifo74> thanks it's work
<ActionParsnip> grifo74: amazing what a quick websearch finds, huh
<haoyihuan> ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: do you use an onboard video device?
<ponty> LjL: do you mean hashes for packages?
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  its builit in with the motherboard
<dbruns> I've got a relatively new (2 weeks) development server on a VM running 10.04  that won't boot for me.. its stuck complaining of "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY  at /dev/mapper/megatron-root    (server name is megatron)
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: ok so you need to disable the onboard and plug the monitor into the agp card
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  why
<dbruns> is there any way to go to a 'safe mode' of sorts that would allow me to actually do something about htis?
<dbruns> this*
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: well, do you want to use both o just the agp?
<Archana_> I want to a play a mp4 file. But this works in windows. It works in ubuntu too. But the rate in which the video flows is slow ... How do i play the video the way it should be ?  ( I have vlc, totem - all have the same effect on my video)
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  i have only one agp card
<LjL^> ponty: well more than hashes... hashes signed with the repository's private key
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  and my monitor is plugged in with the agp card
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: if you only want to use the AGP device then disable the onboard and set the AGP as primary
<haoyihuan> how to get help from ubuntu-cn
<phlak_user> Archana_: have you seen the messages in VLC when this happens?
<rww> haoyihuan: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<SidGBF> Can I from a Minimal Install CD use "apt-get install (something)" and have downloaded and installed the _same_ things that Netbook version has?
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  my problem is my screen become black sometimes and i cant see anything then i need to restart my pc.. so r u telling me the solution of this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: i see, then make sure the onboard is off so as to not confuse stuff, if the AGP card is the ONLY video adapter then it is an Intel based card
<Archana_> phlak_user, no, vlc plays the video. So does totem. but the rate in which video flows is slower than the audio..
<haoyihuan> rww :thank you
<Lalon> yeah my agp is intel based
<phlak_user> Archana_: there is a messages window in VLC. just open it when the video is running, we may get some clues
<Archana_> phlak_user, ok
<arand> SidGBF: I think that would be ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-netbook (but not sure)
<Saturn2888> phlak_user: thanks for your help though. I might ask again another time
<phlak_user> Archana_: Tools-Messages or Ctl+M
<SidGBF> ok, thanks :D
<phlak_user> Saturn2888: yw
<ActionParsnip> SidGBF: sure, install the metapackage ubuntu-netbook-remix
<rww> ActionParsnip: it's ubuntu-netbook now
<Archana_> phlak_user, It's empty
<phlak_user> Archana_: while playing the video?
<SidGBF> Now I just need to transform the ISO (cd) insto a bootable USB stick (using mac)
<Nakkel> How do I connect to a RADIUS authenticated wireless?
<ActionParsnip> rww: i have both in my apt-cache search result
<Archana_> phlak_user, avcodec error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?) avcodec error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<rww> ActionParsnip: ubuntu-netbook-remix is a transitional package
<ActionParsnip> rww: i see
<Archana_> phlak_user, do i need to install any codecs for this mp4 ?
<phlak_user> Archana_: there you go... computer too slow. Ive seen this happen on netbooks
<Lalon> hey ActionParsnip
<phlak_user> Archana_: is it HD Video?
<mint-user> using the netbook remix right now with the eeepc. its great
<Archana_> phlak_user, Slow? It plays in windows ... ?
<phlak_user> Archana_: on the same machine?
<Lalon> for any video playing use vlc player
<Archana_> phlak_user, yes , :-?
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: then that is your card, use the product line to fid guides, looks like you need an xorg.conf file to make it nice
<Archana_> phlak_user, what codecs do i need to install ? Is it on repo ? Or manual download from somwhere ?
<Lalon> ActionParsnip,  yeah .. plz make it nice for me :D
<ActionParsnip> SidGBF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<phlak_user> Archana_: you dont seem to be missing codecs; can you pastebin the media information and codec information of the mp4 video?
<ActionParsnip> Lalon: there are guides all over, i have given direction now use it
<Archana_> phlak_user, how to find those info ?
<kb9cmw> ActionParsnip,    I'll try later need to go. tnx
<phlak_user> Archana_: Tools -Media Info & Tools-Codec Info
<Archana_> phlak_user, wait , pleas
<Archana_> phlak_user, Copying is not possible from there ?
<consit> Please help about maximising window when open. for example F-spot
<phlak_user> Archana_: only codec info then?
<Archana_> phlak_user, On general tab , it shows file name.. meta data is empty ..  stream1 = video = codec h264-mpeg 4avc (part 10) avc1   resolution 1920*1080  and frame rate 24 .
<doobeh> Is there a list anywhere between the differences of the base install of netbook ubuntu vs the standard edition?  (Or is the only changes the desktop layout and related pieces?)
<Rigel> \leave
<ActionParsnip> doobeh: its just a UI difference which are optomised for maximum screen realestate vertically
<arand> doobeh: And some differences in applications, (no OO.o per default e.g.
<marmot> hi, is there a way to unrar a file directly to remote host through scp?
<doobeh> Thanks
<Gup> does dist-upgrade install any of the current dist's outstanding updates first?
<marmot> I was trying something like `unrar p file.rar | scp - test@test.host.com:`
<marmot> but I guess this doesn't make any sense
<arand> Gup: Isn't that the only thing it does?
<phlak_user> Archana_: what graphics card do you have?
<Archana_> phlak_user, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Gup> arand, it updates you to a whole new distribution, but its advised you update your current distribution to its latest before doing so.
<AdvoWork> for a business card, IT manager or I.T Manager ?
<bazhang> Gup, no it does not
<ActionParsnip> !ot | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ravma> minitube is not working
<arand> Gup: It will upgrade packages as defined by your sources.list, and include unsafe actions like removing and installing (as opposed to just upgrading).
<ravma> displaying fatal error
<ActionParsnip> ravma: are you using the ppa version o the one on the repo?
<arand> Gup: It will not get you a new version of your distribution unless you also edit your sources.list, and this is also not the way to upgrade ubuntu through releases (do-release-upgrade exists fro that))
<ravma> v0.9
<ActionParsnip> ravma: theres 1.0 on the ppa, may help
<ActionParsnip> ravma: https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/ppa
<ravma> where cani find
<ravma> ok
<cable_Guy> czesc
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ActionParsnip> lo BluesKaj
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip , how's things ?
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<CH|> hi
<alexi> does IRC have Audio?
<tantiv> How is Grub set up in Lucid?  There is no /boot/grub/menu.lst......
<Oer> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coz_> tankdriver,   /etc/default/grub   now
<bazhang> alexi, no
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: chillin after visiting the british museum in london
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, cool :)
<lemonade_> too far away
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you ok?
<alexi> ok Baz, thanks... I saw some Karakoke rooms, how is that possible if its Text only??
<ActionParsnip> alexi: no the protocol doesnt support it afaik
<ActionParsnip> alexi: its an ancient protocol dude, probably made before sound was invented
<bazhang> alexi, feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Archana_> phlak_user Are you ther?
<alexi> k
<Swordsman> no irc doesn't have any sound
<Swordsman> a channel you join might have some other thing they use
<Swordsman> I have no idea
<Swordsman> but irc itself has no sound
<lemonade_> bazhang, cn?
<Archana_> Can anyone help me get my mp4 Hd video playing properly ?
<Gup> arand,  thanks for the info, getting a bit confused of the cmd line version of the GUI functions.  Got a mate who has done a dist update from the GUI, would that do the normal updates first?
<bazhang> lemonade_, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Gup> i'm now trying to fix broken upgrade from cmd line
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yup , got the media server all setup, but vlc broke so i discovered that mplayer is easier to use to control the server's media remotely
<lemonade_> bazhang sounds too cn
<ActionParsnip> Gup: sudo apt-get -f install    should help
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: mplayer is the daddy :)
<bazhang> lemonade_, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i believe xbmc has a web interface too
<yonahw> are they any good tools for managing multiple montiors similar to Ultramon from the windows world? I would love shortcuts or buttons to send windows to other monitors.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, seems so alright
<CH|> I am having trouble. Finding a some sort of driver. For my pcie ati radeon hd 4600 card. I have looked every ware.
<arand> Gup: afaik, it does.
<lemonade_> bazhang, i would like to read
<consit> Please help about maximizing window while open - how to manage that
<ActionParsnip> CH|: system -> administration -> hardware
<cdubya> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ravma> updated even not working
<mallchin> I am following the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to install kernel sources on 7.04, but is says "E: Couldn't find package makedumpfile" when running "apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot kernel-wedge build-essential makedumpfile" ?
<mallchin> what to do please?
<CH|> ActionParsnip Iam use Elyssa
<Gup> arand, thanks
<bazhang> mallchin, that version is long end of life
<Gup> ActionParsnip, thanks, trying now
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, xbmc is ok, but I'm trying to run it hradless from the laptop, altho the graphics card is connected by hdmi to our plasma tv. I don't have a proper remote control for the server so the laptop here is the substitute. Seems fine so far.:)
<BluesKaj> err headless
<mallchin> bazhang: I know, but the source I'm compiling needs an old version
<CH|> ActionParsnip I am using Elyssa
<bazhang> mallchin, as its end of life its not supported. consider upgrading to a supported version
<yonahw> BluesKaj: waht graphics card are you using? Do you get sound over the HDMI as well? I am considering building an HTPC myself and was looking for an affordable solution to the video and sound.
<mallchin> bazhang: I've tried 9.10 and 8.04.4 but the source I'm compiling does work on them
<yonahw> s/waht/what
<BluesKaj> yonahw, I'm using a nvidia grforce 7600gt with dvi to hmi cable for video and the spdif digital out to my HT amplifier for audio.
<yonahw> BluesKaj: What is the spdif digital out? Is the 7600gt capable of sending the sound over HDMI?
<derek_> hello i'm new here
<BluesKaj> yonahw, one can buy relatively inexpensive graphics cards that will route the audio thru their hdmi outputs
<ActionParsnip> CH|: elyssa is a mint app, i dont use mint and mint isnt supported in #ubuntu
<yonahw> BluesKaj: do you know of any specific ones you could recommend?
<BluesKaj> no yonahw , the 7600gt is an older card , so no didgital / hdmi out , the audio on my setup has to be handled separately from the video feed
<erkan^> have someone a software "QTM"?
<subhadip> c.foonetic.net
<BluesKaj> yonahw, well look at some of the nvidia cards , most will provide hdmi nowadays...the spec list should show the output types
<yonahw> BluesKaj: thanks, I have spent some time looking into this not too long ago and in general reading comments about particular cards tend to find varying success
<MDVz0r> i have a new dell laptop that uses the i915 modules, everything seems to work fine except when unsuspending, then my screen stays black. I tried i386, x64, stable, unstable. What is remarkable is that it works without problems when using the liveCD, but after an installation it doesn't... anyone?
<AnxiousNut> How do i check if a touchpad (synaptic) is working in ubuntu? not sure if it is a hardware problem or a software! It just doesnt work
<steve6> does ubuntu still sux nuts
<BluesKaj> yonahw, spdif is a digital output meant to feed a digital to audio converter (DAC) which then converts to analog for the speaker poer outs
<bazhang> steve6, actual support question?
<ActionParsnip> steve6: in some ways yes, in others, no
<steve6> not today bazhang
<bazhang> steve6, then please chat elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: if it doesnt move the mouse and it is enabled in a hardware sense then its not working
<cdubya> AnxiousNut, maybe here......https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Archana_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> AnxiousNut: you may need the boot options: i8024.reset and/or i8024.nomux=1
<Archana_> !mp4
<bazhang> Archana_, /msg ubottu please
<Archana_> \msg ubottu mp4
<tommie54> gollie gosh
<BluesKaj> yonahw, a word of caution, ati works well on windows , but can be troublesome on linux , IMO nvidia cards seem have fewer problems on linux.
<tommie54> wilson pickett ?
<ascheel> Anybody know a way to add a right-click option to files to send as an email attachment?  Preferably with Thunderbird?
<bazhang> !ot > tommie54
<ubottu> tommie54, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: look into nautilus scripts
<BluesKaj> tommie54, "In the midnight hour"
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<tommie54> our soulman !
<tommie54> you bazhang , me not babbi pangang
<yonahw> BluesKaj: thanks, I have come to realize this over time and have nvidia cards on all of my machines
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-sendto/+bug/363236
<frex> how can i install intel/wireless wm3945ABG driver?
<erUSUL> frex: already comes with the system.
<yonahw> I am looking for a tool that will allow me to easily move windows between monitors. Something similar to Ultramon if anyone is familiar with it
<Archana_> bazhang, I have everything . Gstreamer nice,bad, ugly .. also vlc. but none plays properly my mp4 hd video ... ANy codecs that you know for me to install ?
<BluesKaj> yonahw, right :)
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: tested a standard CLI execution and it looks like it will work fine
<MDVz0r> !acpi
<stukad> what drivers may i use for gtx280 in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<frex> erUSUL: thank you for quick respond but although it finds, it couldnt connect
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: cool, then add the script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<wmpotato> Wow, so many people here...
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: thanks a ton.  I appreciate it
<ascheel> for the record:  thunderbird -compose "attachment=/path/to/file"
<erUSUL> frex: you can try newer drivers istalling linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<erUSUL> frex: sudo aptitude intall linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: then your script will be: thunderbird -compose "attachment=$1"
<Archana_> Does anyonne know what codecs to be installed  for Mp4 hd video ?
<frex> erUSUL: ok let me try
<erUSUL> frex: reboot when the package finish installing
<frex> erUSUL: ok
<erUSUL> Archana_: all mayor players shouls support mp4 video ...
<ActionParsnip> Archana_: install vlc and ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs (from medibuntu repo) should be fine
<anodesni> is it possible to run zsnes with opensource ati drivers? Somebody does it here?
<ActionParsnip> Archana_: also install gnome-mplayer   it's badass
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, the video works but the rate of video flow is slower than audio.
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: should be fine
<anodesni> ActionParsnip, strange I get an error of missing libGL
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, I have all of them installed.
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: then install what is missing
<anodesni> ActionParsnip, it is already installed, it's realy strange problem
<x4d_> Hello, is there any way to assign a global shortcut to refresh firefox without losing focus on the current window?
<BluesKaj> stukad, i think the nvidia current should work, have you run the hardware jockey ?
<erUSUL> anodesni: make sure all mesa packages are installed
<stukad> Archana_, sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: you do know that zsnes hasn't been updated in 3 years....
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zsnes/files/   look at the dates
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, smplayer doesn't play my video with respect to audio
<anodesni> ActionParsnip, why should they? I think it's fine
<erUSUL> anodesni: this three --> libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-swx11 libgl1-mesa-glx
<stukad> BluesKaj, playonlinux is asking for a 3D accelerator when im using the current driver from synaptec, i could that hw jockey tho
<ActionParsnip> Archana_: smplayer uses Qt so installing it will have pulled in a tonne of Qt libs to satisfy deps
<parabyte> anyone here know anything about the old xbox
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: improvements in coding, newer lib versions which haven't been used to possibly give a cleaner / smoother app
<parabyte> i have a modified one
<parabyte> ready for fun
<ActionParsnip> !ot | parabyte
<ubottu> parabyte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anodesni> erUSUL, if I try to install -swx11 it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and libgl1-mesa-glx
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, gnome-mplayer does not play the video at all only audio
<erUSUL> anodesni: pk then do not install that last one ...
<todd1> this should be simple... but I can't figure it out.... how do I disable automounting of USB drives (10.04 gnome desktop)
<anodesni> erUSUL, the rest I already have
<BluesKaj> stukad, the jockey will list a recomended driver to install , choose that one if you haven't already
<ActionParsnip> todd1: sudo apt-get remove gnome-volume-manager    will do it but is a bit OTT IMHO
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, I tried every solution given
<anodesni> ActionParsnip, is there a more up-to-date snes emulator which does not have a very spartan interface? (snes9x)
<opij> my forecaster panel applet isnt updating. it's just showing 2 dashes; no temperature, no weather
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, none worked though :( //
<ActionParsnip> todd1: you can just disable the volume manager in startup items and the system wont react when you slam in a volume, If you dont want automount ever then remove the package
<ZykoticK9> anodesni, you might want to check out zsnes
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, could  i install drivers for VGA to get this work ?
<erUSUL> !find libGL
<ubottu> Found: gle-doc, libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev (and 212 others)
<todd1> ActionParsnip: ok... I was trying hal configs and stuff... but nothing I tried was working, so I'll give that a try
<erUSUL> !find libGL.so.1
<ubottu> File libGL.so.1 found in fglrx, ia32-libs, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11 (and 4 others)
<anodesni> erUSUL, well fglrx works, but performance is not as smoot (for compiz) with it
<erUSUL> anodesni: dunno maybe znes look for it as different name? what is the exact message of znes?
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: theres snes9k apparently: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMrrG3ZUUx4
<anodesni> erUSUL, I also think it's a linker problem
<ActionParsnip> Archana_: depends on your video chip
<anodesni> erUSUL, I now have fglrx installed so I cannot reproduce the error
<Archana_> ActionParsnip, Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) . How do i get the latest drivers and install it ?
<Archana_> *where
<ActionParsnip> Archana_: you could try the xorg edgers ppa, its VERY experimental
<erUSUL> anodesni: well libgl1-mesa-glx should porvide libGL for the opensource driver afaics
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: theres snes9x-gtk  too
<opij> my forecaster panel applet isnt updating. it's just showing 2 dashes; no temperature, no weather
<opij> can someone help?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: Archana_ maybe xorg-updates is enough
<todd1> ActionParsnip: actually, nothing like that is installed :-/
<MDVz0r> i have a new dell laptop that uses the i915 modules, everything seems to work fine except when unsuspending, then my screen stays black. I tried i386, x64, stable, unstable. What is remarkable is that it works without problems when using the liveCD, but after an installation it doesn't... anyone?
<mallchin> when installing a kernel can I mount /boot and do it the normal way? or do I need to create a package?
<x4d_> Sorry to repeat my question as I had to go out a figure out how to clear the usernames in irssi and it blocked my view of the discussion, is it possible to make a global shortcut to refresh firefox without losing focus on the current window?
<anodesni> ActionParsnip, erUSUL tnx for helping, I'll go try some stuff with linking, or another emu
<opij> ban time
<erUSUL> anodesni: no problem
<rileyp> I need to use a Dynamic DNS record that resolves to my WAN IP, but have the DNS resolve to the internal host IP from inside the network
<Archana_> erUSUL, how to ?
<rileyp> I have a billion router can anyon ehelp me with the above
<erUSUL> mallchin: you can use the  make;make install;make modules_install; mkintramfs ... method
<fumanchu182> Does anyone remember the name of the package to look for with extra screen savers for the desktop?
<erUSUL> !ppa | Archana_
<ubottu> Archana_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mallchin> erUSUL: excellent, thanks
<destroit> ubuntu en español
<opij> my forecaster panel applet isnt updating. it's just showing 2 dashes; no temperature, no weather
<opij> can someone help?
<bazhang> destroit, in #ubuntu-es
<ZykoticK9> !es | destroit
<ubottu> destroit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> mallchin: do not forget to run update-grub too
<anodesni> erUSUL, I think this is my solution-> "After the link is manually created by issuing `ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2' everything works asexpected."
<Archana_> erUSUL, My question is not on ppa. about xor updates :(
<mallchin> erUSUL: I wouldn't have done that, thanks for the reminder
<opij> weather report 2.30.0
<erUSUL> anodesni: could be
<anodesni> I try
<Archana_> erUSUL, sorry, I see the search bar now there in that page
<erUSUL> Archana_: xorg-updates is a ppa
<Archana_> erUSUL, how do i undo installing from this ppa?? like... if my gui breaks :P
<erUSUL> Archana_: i only jumped in becouse edgers is unstable and maybe update fix your isuue via a safer method...
<Archana_> erUSUL, For confirmation : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates .. This one to add and install ?
<erUSUL> Archana_: those ppa's provide a ppa-purge package/command you can use if something goes wrong
<frex> erUSUL: sorry although installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, it doesn't work :(
<Barami> Hi ~_~
<erUSUL> frex: :/
<opij> hello!
<opij> hi
<Barami> i have reinstalled ubuntu ~_~
<erUSUL> frex: can you see what "dmesg" says when you try to connect?
<opij> weather report 2.30.0 is not working
<livingdaylight> Barami, why?
<Barami> At now, the problem was solved.
<Archana_> erUSUL, i have just added it to software sources.. what must i do now to updates ?
<Barami> livingdaylight, http://barami.org/screenshots/korean.png
<erUSUL> Archana_: nothing; just use the update manager to get the new packages
<Archana_> erUSUL, if this breaks my Gui... then can it be undone ? :P
<Barami> After run a localepurge, some application was not show the korean.
<frex> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/DspUbmND
<livingdaylight> is it safe to just unplug monitor why computer is off?
<erUSUL> Archana_: as a said; install ppa-purge and see how to use it to undo the update. if something goes wrong you can use it to go back to previous state
<Archana_> erUSUL, yes, thanks.
<BluesKaj> hmm both 1.0.6 and 1.1.1 VLCs won't launch the gui on my setup , only a terminal with a blank playlist shows up
<erUSUL> frex: you are sure the AP is ok ? it seems that it times out ...
<xangua> BluesKaj: try to delete vlc's configuration
<frex> erUSUL: I'm not sure.
<marienz> [abc]: what do you need all those for?
<frex> erUSUL: how to check it if it is ok?
<BluesKaj> xangua, yeah, I tried remove purge , but the conf file seems to to be retained somehow
<violinappren> interesting usernames
<erUSUL> frex: if you dual boot and it works with windows we can discard it
<xangua> BluesKaj: that won't remove your vlc configuration files
<xangua> i don't have vlc installed so i don't know where the config file is, if any one know please tell BluesKaj
<tschaka> so, is there any alternative to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" at present? Booting a live cd with an old tft on an nvidia 4 ti4200 fails to out of range, and i would really like to fix this w/o writing an xorg.conf by hand.
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, even using "purge" will NOT touch anything in a users home directory.  Check for a .vlc type file/directory in you home dir.
<frex> erUSUL: I'm only using ubuntu right now, no windows.
<ZykoticK9> tschaka, if you want to generate an xorg.conf for you system see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<erUSUL> frex: you are using wpa? can you try with no password in the AP/router? see if it fails too ?
<tschaka> ZykoticK9 thanks. what are the reasons behind these changes? :/
<Malignus> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and I'm experiencing a system-halting spike in iowait for about two minutes any time I launch or close Gnome Terminal emulator or Nautilus.  I also experience a DBUS timeout whenever I try to mount a Windows share through samba.  Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> xangua, ZykoticK9 , yeah most likely in hidden files
<frex> erUSUL: ok i will try it
<tschaka> ZykoticK9 this is too much fiddling around for the average user when he wants to simply boot a live stick...
<ZykoticK9> tschaka, the hope is someone in that situation would NOT have to create an xorg.conf for MOST hardware.
<tschaka> ZykoticK9 what is the reason then to remove it instead of keeping it for the those users WITH old (but then common) hardware?!
<ZykoticK9> tschaka, it's considered progress by most ;)
<tschaka> ZykoticK9 i see the point and i like that automatic approach, but why not having an alternative in case something goes wrong? technically impossible?
<frex> erUSUL: no password it still fails.
<erUSUL> frex: :S ; i'm afraid this is as far as i can go diagnosing this ... dunno what is wrong ...
<urzk> hi. is there any utility like everest or cpuz for linux to view my hardware?
<ZykoticK9> tschaka, i really don't know the technical requirements of the xorg/automatic stuff.  You'd have to talk to a dev - or just someone who knows more about it then me :)
<Malignus> urzk: hardinfo.org has a good package
<happyface> is ubuntu REALLY good at dealing with slow hard drives?
<lyen> 大家好呀：）
<tschaka> ZykoticK9 thanks tho. seems i can not get my mum 10.04 on her pc then as easily as i considered it to be...
<urzk> Malignus: thanks. i'll try it
<Malignus> urz: It compiles all system information into an HTML file
<limeblack> I have a gpart question
<limeblack> Does anyone know why the home directory appears locked in gpart?
<ZykoticK9> urzk, you might want to try the package gnome-device-manager
<frex> erUSUL: if i compile vanilla kernel with intel wireless drivers, it would work?
<BluesKaj> xangua, ZykoticK9, found the vlc conf files and deleted them in the server , should be fine now, but mplayer seems to work better in some ways than vlc , but it's nice to have 'options'
<Malignus> urzk: Sorry, it's available in the repos as well.  sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<erUSUL> frex: hard to say; you can try
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i keep vlc install but personally always use mplayer
<limeblack> Does anyone know why some of the partitions in gpart are locked by default?
<Malignus> limeblack: They'll be locked if mounted.
<abhijit> i have added getdeb repo for urban terror. but afterthat it overtakes my freecol too. and ubuntu starts to takes all updates from getdeb. wihch i dont want. how to resolve this?
<ZykoticK9> limeblack, turn off swap and it might unlock them.  good luck.
<dajhorn> limeblack: Probably because they are mounted.
<Slifer> hello all
<urzk> Malignus: mmm it's been installed already. how do i start it? alt+F2 hardinfo? or in terminal?
<urzk> Malignus: oh, it system profiler and benchmark
<limeblack> I'm booting of a live cd and the ubuntu partition home directory doesn't allow me to delete or resize it
<frex> erUSUL: I'm planning to apply these steps : http://pastebin.com/L3xBWMYk
<Malignus> urzk: I've always installed through Terminal.  You can run dpkg -s hardinfo to check.
<urzk> Malignus: it does not show my motherboard
<frex> erUSUL: i dont know where is ksrc path
<MaRk-I> tschaka: try booting the livecd with "nomodeset" option
<Slifer> how can i install KVirc for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx plz ?
<jdu> I have an integrated nic and a pci ethernet card installed. Yet when I run ifconfig, only the integrated nic appears (as eth0). lspci shows both, and pci is enabled. Advice?
<dajhorn> limeblack: Even in the Live environment, you need to run gparted as a privileged user.  Try starting it with `sudo gparted` at a terminal prompt.
<erUSUL> frex:  « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) » should be somewhere in /usr/src/
<urzk> Malignus: sorry, i got it. it shows everything
<limeblack> Does unbuntu encrypt your home directory by default?  Because I am unable to delete it
<Malignus> urzk: You bet.  :)
<jdu> limeblack: not by default
<violinappren> jdu: ifconfig eth1 up ?
<jdu> violinappren: says no such device
<limeblack> So how do I disable the encrypting or atleast delete the ubuntu partition without reformatting the drive
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, yeah I'm investigating the optional ctrls etc that ssh can do for me ..using the cli to ssh into the server , since I'm lazy  and don't feel like getting out of my easychair to run the server . It does have a mouse KB connected as well as the tv but a 46" screen is abit much from 3 ft away :)
<tschaka> MaRk-I thanks for your suggestions. i did that already. it simply seems to set the resolution to high. i could circumvent this with a modified xorg.conf but the general problem is, that ubuntu seems to more and more force you to a certain way, on the cost of applicability to rather seldom systems and circumstances. as an user from 5.10 on i dont like where this is going :/
<Malignus> limeblack: Run gparted from the Live Image.
<Slifer> how can i install KVIrc for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx plz ? <--- Please
<abhijit> Slifer, sudo apt-get install kvirc?
<tschaka> MaRk-I and i am not xorg.conf expert and can write it by heart, but i always coudl use the reconfigure command and "click" through it. now i can't anymore.
<Slifer> it doesnt work abhijit  :(
<limeblack> Thanks Malignus, but it 1 of the 3 partitions still appears to be locked
<abhijit> Slifer, what error it gives?
<Slifer> slifer@slifer-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install KVIrc
<Slifer> Reading package lists... Done
<Slifer> Building dependency tree
<Slifer> Reading state information... Done
<Slifer> E: Couldn't find package KVIrc
<FloodBot2> Slifer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slifer> slifer@slifer-desktop:~$
<Malignus> limeblack: If you right-click on the partition, is "Umount" a selectable option?
<abhijit> Slifer, it works for me
<Slifer> am sorry
<slinker1> SLIFER LOSE THE CAPS
<Malignus> limeblack: "Unmount", sorry.
<limeblack> no
<abhijit> Slifer, type as exactly here: sudo apt-get instal kvirc --copy paste this
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i use a Mythbuntu install connected to my TV with a wireless keyboard/mouse (& a remote control too but it stopped working in 9.04) for my media.  Good luck with remote vlc stuff, interesting project.
<abhijit> Slifer, type as exactly here: sudo apt-get install kvirc --copy paste this
<limeblack> I think ubuntu encrypts one of the 3 partitions by default
<limeblack> Although I can't resize the partitions I still can reformat the partition table
<ZykoticK9> limeblack, Ubuntu does NOT use encrypted filesystem "by default", it's an option.
<Malignus> limeblack: Encryption is a selectable option during install (though encryption is selected by default)
<BluesKaj> Slifer, open your package manager / software sources and enable canonical partners and other software sources, then run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Slifer> i have abhijit  thnkx.. dont go plz.. help me run it .. it is being downloaded
<Malignus> limeblack: I can't say right now why it's still locked, but I can tell you I've run into a plentiful amount of errors when I messed with my encrypted home partition after install.
<abhijit> Slifer, ohh ok. can you tell me what is its best points?
<Nokio> Hi all, Is there a way not to monitor actual bandwidth usage but to run a tool that, at the end of the day would tell me you used that much download and that much upload?
<limeblack> YES thank you
<limeblack> That makes perfect sense!
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, yeah, good suggestion about the wifi mouse and KB , been considering that as well.
<Slifer> what do you mean by "its best point" abhijit  ?
<Malignus> Nokio: The System Monitor widget through Screenlets populates this data on your Desktop.
<abhijit> Slifer, i mean what is good in kvirc?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I've never had much luck with mythtv tho
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, it takes a lot of reading to get going the first couple of times.  Mythbuntu makes mythtv install VERY easy, but it's an xfce environment.
<Slifer> is it not good abhijit  ? what do you recommend me as IRC Client ?
<Nokio> Malignus, cool i just saw that thanks ! Is there the same thing but on the command line for my other ubuntu that is a server cli only?
<abhijit> Slifer, I first time heard about kvirc from you. So i want to know hows it?
<limeblack> Malignus, Have you ever figured out a way to properly resize and delete encrypted partitions?
<frex> erUSUL: when i try to make , i got that : http://pastebin.com/20J73X0N
<carlos_eduardo> para compartilhar arquivos entre dois linux eu preciso instalar o samba nos dois computadores?
<carlos_eduardo> sorry
<carlos_eduardo> haha, english here
<Malignus> limeblack: Sorry, I haven't.  Once I did so I spent about a week trying to salvage the silliness and ended up doing a wipe and fresh install
<carlos_eduardo> to share files between two linux I need to install samba on both computers?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I guess a tv tuner is a basic necessity for a mythtv setup  ?
<Malignus> Nokio: I'm not sure.  I'm only aware of nmap and other tools but none which show total packets sent/received.
<Slifer> oh abhijit ... you can try it ( i have tried it on Windows ) and it works well... good interface.. userfriendly and many more options :)
<abhijit> Slifer, ok.
<limeblack> Malignus, Okay :) Thanks.
<dajhorn> Nokio: There are several daemons in Ubuntu that can do this, like ipband and bandwidthd.   If you don't want to be charged for going over quota, then there is a shaper daemon too.
<Nokio> Malignus, same here i use tools like iptraf, nethogs etc etc but i can only get the curent download/upload rate.
<erUSUL> frex: try with  « make SHELL=/bin/bash » like the error says
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, you can use it for video/music/games without a tv card.  On another note, if you want to remote control music check out an mpd server and the various frontend clients.
<carlos_eduardo> to share files between two linux I need to install samba on both computers?
<jdu> carlos_eduardo: samba is best if windows is involved. Otherwise, I suggest nfs, or I often use ssh
<Nokio> dajhorn, ok cool ill look into those 2 thanks a lot !
<dajhorn> Nokio: Welcome.
<Slifer> it is taking abt 30mins to get installed abhijit .. is it normal ?
<carlos_eduardo> if only have linux in the network, you suggest nfs?
<abhijit> Slifer, whats your net speed? i completed installtion withing some 4-5 mins
<Archana_> How to restart x ?
<rileyp> I need to use a Dynamic DNS record that resolves to my WAN IP, but have the DNS resolve to the internal host IP from inside the network
<Slifer> oh ok abhijit .. my speed is slow right now ... i'll wait :)
<rileyp> can anyone help me with this?
<ewook> rileyp: then you setup a internal dns-record that's identical..
<abhijit> Slifer, :D
<rileyp> ewook how
<erkan^> hey abhijit (:
<jdu> carlos_eduardo: once nfs is set up (it can require some commandline, etc.) it seems much more reliable than samba works more like a standard, mounted linux filesystem
<abhijit> helloo erkan^ :)
<carlos_eduardo> jdu, thanks  :) you solved my problem!
<ZykoticK9> carlos_eduardo, if you are using Gnome/Ubuntu then SSH through - Place / Connect to Server / SSH in the Service Type.  is a LOT easier then setting up Samba or NFS (both can work between linux clients as well)
<slinker1> carlos_eduardo: what ZykoticK9 said +1
<dajhorn> rileyp: You need to be a DNS administrator to get split DNS resolution.  Do you control the DNS server for the private network?
<rileyp> ewook using /etc/hots?
<carlos_eduardo> ZykoticK9, slinker1, jdu : Ok, thanks for all
<jdu> carlos_eduardo: it's true, both samba and nfs can be a hassle to configure.
<rileyp> its a home network
<wasutton3> is there a way to get mouse button bindings higher than 9 to work in compiz config?
<rileyp> and Im the boss
<newbie> hello all
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, that might be a compiz limitation, you might want to also as in the #compiz channel.  good luck.
<abhijit> Slifer, i am testing it :D :P
<unclemantis> question
<rileyp> well boss of the network not the kitchen or the libing room or anything else for that matter
<wasutton3> ZykoticK9: Yea im working on that now
<wasutton3> i was just curious as to the ubuntu side limitations
<unclemantis> uuid_generate_time generates a UUID based on the current time and the mac address. What if I want to generate a UUID based on a specified timestamp. how does one do this?
<dajhorn> rileyp: If you're running something like DD-WRT on a mini-router, then you can set an override for the dnsmasq daemon.
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, it might be that too.  never used that many buttons ;)
<dajhorn> rileyp: Just setting the required name in /etc/hosts or system32\hosts will be much easier than running a local DNS server.
<wasutton3> ZykoticK9: yea, the mx revo has quite a few problems
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, i'm using a Logitech MX 518 and all buttons work by default.
<david_> how do I start emacs from command line without invoking gui emacs?
<david_> I like the terminal emacs
<rileyp> dajhorn this sounds like what i want
<wasutton3> ZykoticK9: yea, mines the MX Revolution, has like 15 buttons on it
<NightKhaos> wasutton3: 15? 8 at my count.
<Slifer> great abhijit  test it :p
<ZykoticK9> wasutton3, that's a lot more then the 8 on mine (and 2 are hardware only)
<wasutton3> NightKhaos: theres 10 buttons, but the button bindings go from 1 to 15
<NightKhaos> wasutton3: ahh, gotya.
<pipeep> Why is everyone leaving???
<abhijit> i have added getdeb repo for urban terror. but afterthat it overtakes my freecol too. and ubuntu starts to takes all updates from getdeb. wihch i dont want. how to resolve this?
<unclemantis> why isn't there a uuid generator that allows me to enter a specific timestamp?
<pipeep> abhijit, you can just get the specific deb for urban terror, not the whole repo
<abhijit> pipeep, should i remove that getdeb repo then?
<dajhorn> unclemantis: Because the UUID specification incorporates the time of generation.
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, that is the downside to adding 3rd party repos, you get ALL the updates if you want them or not.  you could work around by installing the program then removing the repo?!  I don't know a better solution (there might be one).
<AdvoWork> in 10.04 can i change the close, maximise,minimise buttons to be on the right hand side rather than on the left?
<pipeep> abhijit, http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, ok.
<abhijit> pipeep, ZykoticK9 thanks
<abhijit> !controls | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<MaRk-I> abhijit: just disable it, in case you want to add another game just enable it back
<unclemantis> what if i am looking for UUIDs created between timeA and TimeB?
<abhijit> MaRk-I, yes. I wll disable it.
<pipeep> Actually apparently PPA Purge should be in GetDbe
<pipeep> *GetDeb
<Malignus> ubottu: is there a reason to not give the command in chat to change this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Malignus> AdvoWork: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:maximize,minimize,close"
<xangua> pipeep: it's in getdeb and xorg-updates ppa
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, AdvoWork !controls is my favourite bot message, alucidfs is my site ;)
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, good :D
<AdvoWork> ZykoticK9, cheers lol, would you mind if i add it to my blog, for my reference, its more just a dump of commands etc
<ZykoticK9> AdvoWork, lol do whatever you want with it.  consider everything there "open source" ;)
<naxil> i need help
<Slifer> hey abhijit = singer
<Slifer> :p
<pipeep> naxil, with a side of fries?
<pipeep> naxil, would you like to turn that into a combo meal?
<Oer> ZykoticK9, nice site alucidfs, specially the 'notes'
<Guest46452> unclemantis: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc4122.txt
<econdudeawesome> What apt-get install package do I need to install xubunut?
<econdudeawesome> xubuntu rather
<naxil> hellp
<econdudeawesome> never mind
<naxil> i have a problem in boot start
<ZykoticK9> Oer, cheers.  i haven't really touched that site since Lucid Beta, amazing that !controls still links to it ;)
<Marzipan_D> #ubuntu
<naxil> ubuntu go ti a shell in start
<pipeep> naxil, could you be more specific?
<pipeep> naxil, what might have caused it? have you installed any wacky 3rd party apps lately, been messing in grub, etc?
<pipeep> naxil, can you even get to grub?
<Malignus> naxil, another problem is that you may have uninstalled a package that was a dependency for ubuntu-desktop
<Sammi16> Hi, ive been having trouble with viewing pandora/youtube/etc. i can hear banshee, but it is hit or miss whether i can hear pandora/youtube/etc. Is this a flash issue?
<Malignus> Sammi16, are you running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<pipeep> Sammi16, sounds like it (no pun intended)
<diogo_79> guys how can i activate my wireless card it is hard locked?
<pipeep> Sammi16, or perhaps a browser issue
<Sammi16> 32 bit. I use firefox.
<pipeep> Sammi16, open up the sound preferences, go to the applications tab, and make sure firefox's volume is up
<Malignus> Sammi16: Okay, it's not the Adobe 64-bit issue, then.  Try a different browser, perhaps.  Chromium is open-source and natively supported on Ubuntu.
<Sammi16> Aha!
<Malignus> Sammi16: Opera also has a .deb installer
<AdvoWork> ZykoticK9,  any reason why that command: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"  could cause my wireless to die? its took me like 2 days to get wireless working on this lappy, and i think it died at the same time i ran that command :/
<tschaka> ZykoticK9 btw: your http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file link failed.
<Sammi16> Under application, it says alsa plugin, but my firefox uses pulse audio
<Sammi16> i think
<tschaka> ZykoticK9 it aborts due to a mismatch of detected devices and configured screens. so i am stuck with a nice terminal under lucid. you gotta love that.
<Guest17781> 你好，
<Guest17781> 有中国 的吗？
<pipeep> Sammi16, usually ALSA is just a fake device created by pulse audio, which when used provides a compatibility API for pulse audio
<sysierius> whooo... compiz-fusion at 2 screens
<pipeep> Sammi16, so I don't think that's your problem
<Sammi16> Oh, ok
<Sammi16> so it probably is a browser issue.
<sysierius> anyone use compiz here?
<ZykoticK9> tschaka, that's bad news man, sorry - i got nothing more for ya.  Good luck :)  sorry man.  You might want to consider trying the Alternative install CD, which is a text based install.
<Sammi16> to the firefox support chat!
<pipeep> sysierius, I do
<ZykoticK9> AdvoWork, that gconf string has NOTHING to do with wireless!
<pipeep> I guess we'll never know about naxil
<sysierius> pipeep: cool man :D
<pipeep> sysierius, I've been trying to ease myself off of it
<pipeep> but the compositing is just ... so... pretty...
<sysierius> pipeep: yeah i like the cube
<rileyp> I need to use a Dynamic DNS record that resolves to my WAN IP, but have the DNS resolve to the internal host IP from inside the network
<rileyp> can anyone help me
<rileyp> I have billion bipac 7401 vgp router
<Malignus> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and I'm experiencing a system-halting spike in iowait for about two minutes any time I launch or close Gnome Terminal emulator or Nautilus.  I also experience a DBUS timeout whenever I try to mount a Windows share through samba.  Any suggestions?
<AdvoWork> ZykoticK9, didnt think so, just a coincidence
<sysierius> i have Ubuntu 10.04 on a dual-core x64
<pipeep> rileyp, Malignus, questions that actually take thought to answer. RUN AWAY!!!
<Malignus> :)
<edbian> pipeep, I use compiz non-stop
<rodrigo> hi there, is someone brasilian here?
<MaRk-I> !br | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sysierius> rodrigo: i have compiz-fusion at 2 screens
<rodrigo> oh ok, thanks
<Gnea> rileyp: what's a vgp router?
<sysierius> rodrigo: do you like te EPIC cube of DOOM ?
<karuru> i have a serious problem, on my new sony notebook vpcea1s1e the sound is not working, in alsamixer -c0 everything is on max and in the pulse settings also, what to do? under windows the sound is working out of the box
<limeblack> will all my applications still work if I install lxde in ubuntu?  I heard lxde is faster.
<karuru> limeblack, maybe you try xubuntu?
<rodrigo> hum, i don't know what is that
<sysierius> limeblack: or you need a better pc
<pipeep> limeblack, kinda
<limeblack> My desktop is fine at running ubuntu, my laptop just has minimal RAM and is old.
<pipeep> limeblack, but you probably would have better luck with xubuntu; lxde is not as clean as xfce imho
<sysierius> like: KDE and GNOME?
<limeblack> Ok I'll try xubuntu, Thanks.
<xMopx> Can anyone help me install mod_python?
<MaRk-I> karuru: have you tried the intel hda sound issues?
<karuru> MaRk-I how to find out?
<karuru> *where to find
<MaRk-I> !intelhda | karuru
<ubottu> karuru: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rodrigo> limeblack: tried others versions of Ubuntu and the one that i like is the Xubuntu
<karuru> where can i see if i have intel hda?
<pipeep> limeblack, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<karuru> ah okay i see it in the documation
<rileyp> its part of themodel number thats all
<pipeep> bye terry_, I hardly knew ye
<brorjonas> The "best" way to open a location with nautilus is to minimize all windows and press CTRL + L?
<rileyp> Gnea its a aldsl voip modem router all in 1
<dbugger> Hey guys, for some reason Ubuntu freezes for me sometimes. Why is that?
<limeblack> If I install xubuntu from ubuntu how easy is it for me to go back??
<tensorpudding> dbugger: unfortunately there a lot of different possible reasons for it to freeze up
<abhijit> Slifer: you installed?
<tensorpudding> without more information it would be nearly impossible to know.
<dbugger> tensorpudding, Ok, how could I get more information of what caused the freeze?
<marcus_> Anyone know about gdesklets for ubuntu 10.04, downloaded from peros but it wont start?
<dbugger> Usually happens when watching movies, listening to music or using flash in the web
<pipeep> dbugger, when it locks up, can you still use tty1? (is it just an x11 crash)
<marcus_> peros, sorry, repos
<tensorpudding> so things that involve high cpu load, and possibly video
<tensorpudding> could be graphics driver bugs
<pipeep> dbugger, can you pastebin us a log before a crash?
<dbugger> pipeep, I must do a hard reset.
<tensorpudding> what kind of lock-up is it?
<tensorpudding> is the mouse able to move?
<dbugger> The keyboard and mouse doesnt respond
<tensorpudding> do windows turn grey?
<dbugger> But the screen remains frozen
<tensorpudding> are you able to switch to a tty?
<dbugger> No
<tensorpudding> or possibly ssh into the machine from outside?
<pipeep> that would be interesting
<stukad> is there a way to patch a mouse to 500hz in ubuntu? (mx518)
<dbugger> tensorpudding, I dont know if it would be possible to ssh, but I doubt it. Feels like the whole system went petrified
<dbugger> no HD or CPU leds lighting up or anything
<tensorpudding> how frequent are the freezes, and can you set up a reproducible instanc e in which it occurs?
 * th1 whacks stukad
<Slifer> yes abhijit  i have
<tensorpudding> are you using any proprietary drivers?
<Slifer> and thnkx a lot abhijit .. i was editing it :)
<dbugger> I can't reproduce it. It just happens if Im watching video, listening music of using Flash in the web usually
<abhijit> Slifer: ok
<dbugger> tensorpudding, no propietary drivers
<th1> stukad, don't ask a question and then quit without waiting for a response
<pipeep> dbugger, flash...
<karuru> MaRk-I: I have a ALC269 card, but how to fix it now :O
<tensorpudding> does your computer have a limited amount of ram?
<Slifer> hey abhijit = singer
<dbugger> pipeep, I thought the same, but also happens when listening MP3
<abhijit> Slifer: hmm?
<dbugger> tensorpudding, I think it has more than enough. It's only 3 years old
<MaRk-I> karuru: keep reading that page, tells you how to edit the file
<stukad> thl my bad, did a server change
<pipeep> dbugger, log file?
<th1> stukad, do you have usb or ps2 mosue?
<tensorpudding> checking log files might be useful
<stukad> th1 usb
<dbugger> pipeep, tensorpudding, which log file should I show you?
<th1> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-164679-highlight-500mhz+mouse.html
<th1> stukad check that link
<tensorpudding> though if you hard reset, there's a decent chance that the things that cause the problem weren't put to disk
<stukad> i will
<tensorpudding> dmesg would be useful
<th1> stukad, but you need to patch kernel for usb with ps2 you can do it without patching
<tensorpudding> if it is a hardware problem it would presumably spew a ton
<coolblue> hello! Can someone help me to get VT1708S sound chip get working correctly? I have the problem that the sound on the backpanel is too quitly. about 10-15db
<Guest5639> Im a total newb with ubuntu, my webcam wont work, it's like it's not even plugged in, what do i do?
<cablop> hello, i used samba in the past... but years ago... maybe 4 years or more... i dunno if things are easier to share files in network today in 10.04... how can i share them now?
<badcloud> anyone know if there is a fix to this ehci-hcd bug? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214003
<pipeep> Guest5639, what webcam is it?
<badcloud> I had to revert to usb 1.1 (r/w at barely 1MB/s)
<dbugger> this is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/Zyd8B7is
<JPP> cablop: most people still use Samba, it's the most popular :)
<Guest5639> my webcam i bought in taiwan, its a "andy-may2'
<dbugger> I'm gonna put a video in the background, see if I can reproduce it
<WierdAAR> Hey, I just finished install ubuntu 10.04, and everything works except the sound.. Everything is turned on, and unmuted.. Any ideas?
<abhijit> !sound | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tensorpudding> WierdAAR: You checked with alsamixer
<tensorpudding> ?
<econdudeawesome> Hey, I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from Plymouth error after running an LXDE or Xubuntu session for awhile. How do I fix it?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I want to buy an iPad for myself. Can I manage this gadget with Ubuntu? Thank you for your help.
<cablop> JPP nice... but it's easier to setup now? i heard elsewhere that there's kjust an option in one menu to start sharing and manage access... but i don't know where
<Slifer> thnkx a lot abhijit.. am off for dinner ... thnkx a lot again :)
<metalgeek> hi, is there any reason why gdesklets might not work for Ubuntu 10.04?
<abhijit> !ipod | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Slifer> bubyee xx
<abhijit> Slifer: welcome :)
<tensorpudding> Turbolinux: It's conceivable that the iPad has been rooted, but I would say that it could not hope to supplant the iOS.
<lixiang> ??
<lixiang> who am i?
<tensorpudding> It might be technically, with significant effort, *possible* but by no means would it be worthwhile.
<Guest5639> how do i install drivers for webcam?
<ridin> i changed my password, but i have to enter my old password again + my new one, what gives?
<karuru> MaRk-I: so i just have to add "options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu" to the alsa base conf and thats it?
<metalgeek> I downloaded from the repository but it won't even start up!!! :)
<abhijit> !webcam | Guest5639
<ubottu> Guest5639: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MaRk-I> karuru: according to that page, yes, and reboot
<Turbolinux> No no I want sync it with Ubuntu. Can I do it?
<lixiang> i don't know how touse it
<karuru> MaRk-I: but, i dont really set a model, just a name like fujitsu, and i have a vaio notebook :/
 * Sary is away: Not @ Desk
<Turbolinux> tensorpudding: I want to sync it with Ubuntu. Can I do this process?
<MaRk-I> karuru: look for sony vaio there
<bleah> Turbolinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393511
<econdudeawesome> Hey, I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from Plymouth error after running an LXDE or Xubuntu session for awhile. How do I fix it?
<tensorpudding> Turbolinux: that's different I suppose. But I don't know of any software to synchronize an iPad with Ubuntu
<cablop> well, the painy wuestion... can i  install the main gnome things in ubuntu? i sometimes feel ubuntu just stripped it too much down
<sipior> Turbolinux: there is an ubuntu one contacts app for the ipad, but i suspect much else will not be possible.
<karuru> MaRk-I: there is no sony in this section of my soundcard
<tensorpudding> That would more likely to be something you'd have to find an app for.
<tensorpudding> Or try to find if there is a workaround hack for a built-in sync
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guys, I used touch to create a file.  How can I put garbage into it so that its size is not 0
<jlebar> How do I start the system font chooser from the command line?
<tensorpudding> Bisu[Shield]: echo "some gabage" > filenamem
<machetum> hey, got some newbie question: do I need to be logged off from linux to re-partition the system?
<machetum> I have to install winXP
<econdudeawesome> Anyone know what a mountall: disconnected from Plymouth error is? AFAIK it's Ubuntu's kiss of BSOD
<Turbolinux> I think unfortunately I have to sync it with Windows.
<cablop> ...
<tensorpudding> machetum: You won't be able to partition any mounted partitions
<abhijit> machetum: if you are partitionning the space where your linux is not installed then you dont need to logout. just unmount it
<Turbolinux> I heard that Canonical is planning to make Ubuntu based tablet internet devices. When will they come out?
<machetum> abhijit, but if I need to re-partition the disk where / is installed then I would have to do it from a libe usb?
<metalgeek> hi, is there any reason why gdesklets might not work for Ubuntu 10.04?
<k4z> Hello all, I've just install the last ubuntu studio, and I have a problem with my soundcard, a fast track: No problems whith the output, xrun, but with the recording of my guitar. When I play, there is an horrible "crunch", and the input not always work when I start jack. Notice that all works with an arch linux m.a.o oriented. Could you help me?
<abhijit> machetum: yes
<IdleOne> k4z: ask in #ubuntustudio
<popey> Turbolinux: that rumour was squashed
<WierdAAR> Everything looks to be working.. Everything is on (checked with alas mixer) and all drivers are installed ect and still no sound.. any ideas?
<machetum> abhijit, and I wouldn't loose any info?
<sipior> metalgeek: is this a roundabout way of saying "gdesklets doesn't work on my 10.04 system"?
<popey> Turbolinux: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/14/ubuntu_tablet/
<abhijit> machetum: yes its a risk. its advisable that you should have your backup with you. no one can garranty it
<abhijit> machetum: you may LOOSE your data during any partition like operations.
<econdudeawesome> What is the Plymouth program? I am getting a mountall error that I disconnect from this program
<machetum> ok, I appreciate the widsom
<metalgeek> sipior, ,your one sharpe cookie, i feel stupid, but i don't know the file structure of Ubuntu well enough yet to even know where to start. I've only been using linux for a week ;)
<rileyp> http://pastebin.ca/1906878 can anyone help me with this
<axisys> i installed 8gb mem in my laptop.. should I just install 64bit ubuntu or go with PAE kernel? i am seeing different opinions in #phoronix channel
<sipior> metalgeek: what happens if you try "gdekslets" from a terminal?
<axisys> currently my laptop is running 32bit one
<metalgeek> sipior, I don't know, let me go check
<econdudeawesome> What is the Plymouth program? I am getting a mountall error that I disconnect from this program
<ken__> hi
<ken__> hi every1
<Oer> rileyp, do you have a ubuntu support quetion ?
<abhijit> !hi | ken__
<ubottu> ken__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<metalgeek> sipior, The result dos'nt look good, can I P.M it to you or should i put in pastebin
<sipior> metalgeek: pastebin, please.
<metalgeek> sipior, any in particular
<loopy1> hello, can anyone tell me how to start a program from CLI or get it into the menu, pls?
<econdudeawesome> loopy1: "cd <folderpath>" should get you to where you want to go
<MaRk-I> karuru: try "auto"
<loopy1> I don't know which is the folderpath, though
<econdudeawesome> loopy1 and typing in the program name works well (i.e. google-chrome)
<dojo> any suggestions for getting a seg fault when trying to remove the java jre?
<sereal> check /usr/bin
<sereal> thats probably where your program is
<kryptyk> loopy!: You can edit the menu by going to Menu > System > Preferences > Main Menu
<econdudeawesome> loopy1 do you know the name of the file you are looking for? Can you find it in Nautilus?
<loopy1> econdude:  it's bittorrent but there's nothing indicating which one i go to
<ken__> thanks ubottu
<econdudeawesome> loopy1 is it a program or a file you are searching for?
<tensorpudding> loopy1: just calling the executable, most likely
<loopy1> i figured usr/bin but there's a zillion variations :(
<tensorpudding> ubuntu almost always puts executables in the $PATH
<sipior> metalgeek: any of them would be fine
<sereal> Where does ubuntu store enviromental variables (I am having a issue where python is loading my user installed python opposed to the one got threw apt-get) I want to change the variable so when I type python it launches the correct one.
<loopy1> <--- using lxde... i hope the way to do it is similar enough to gnome :(
<metalgeek> sipior, http://pastebin.com/NbU5rueM
<Lalon> whos gonna help me with agp card issue
<tensorpudding> sereal: environment variables are shell specific
<sipior> metalgeek: it mentions a log file...don't suppose that is about?
<tensorpudding> they're set when you open a shell and read the startup files, scripts, etc.
<metalgeek> sipior, One second.....
<WierdAAR> Ok.. I look through the sound troubleshooting, and everything is on, there is drivers, the drivers are working, sound card is deceted and working and everything is turned on, but I still don't get any sound. Please help
<Lalon> is tehre anything like ares in ubuntu?
<abhijit> !ask | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tensorpudding> sereal: you can provide an exact path to the python you want
<loopy1> can anyone help ?
<sereal> tensorpudding, the thing is when programs that need python run, they are running the user installed python and thus can't find the modules I need
<abhijit> loopy1: what you want to do?
<loopy1> if i cd to /usr/bin/ ....there's a bunch of bt or bittorent entries... which one starts the program? :(
<tensorpudding> sereal: python is set using the alternatives system
<MaRk-I> WierdAAR: have you looked at the intel hda troubleshoot page?
<econdudeawesome> Can I uninstall Plymouth without screwing up my bootup?
<karuru> MaRk-I: auto doesnt work too...
<tensorpudding>  /usr/bin/python is actually a symlink set by update-alternatives
<abhijit> loopy1: which program you want to start?
<loopy1> abh:  i want to add the bittorrent prog i installed to the menu, preferably
<WierdAAR> Not yet.. I'll try that
<MaRk-I> !intelhda | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sereal> tensorpudding: thanks, i'll take a look at that.
<tensorpudding> sereal: what you could do is remove the user-installed python from the path
<loopy1> abh:  bitorrent and/or bittorentgui?  i guess both ?   the latter is just a gui frontend?
<abhijit> loopy1: right click one menu => edit menu=> add new entry
<sereal> tensorpudding: is that done threw the update-alternatives?
<jrib> tensorpudding: where exactly did you install this user-installed python?
<tensorpudding> no, it is done by changing your shell's $PATH
<tensorpudding> jrib: sereal installed said python
<loopy1> abh:  i installed lxde and it doesn't have 'edit menu'
<Lalon> abhijit,  my screen goes black sometimes.. and then i have to restart my pc.. its happening since im using ubuntu..
<econdudeawesome> For goodness sake, I've been patient until now. WTH is Plymouth, is it necessary for the ubuntu distro?
<abhijit> !tab | loopy1
<ubottu> loopy1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<metalgeek> sipior, Have looked it .gdesklets in /home and have looked in /usr/share/gdesklets, Where else should i think about looking?
<sereal> jrib: /usr/local/bin/python
<sereal> whats what which python gives
<MaRk-I> karuru: did you reboot after the changes?
<Stameni> is there a way, in terminal, to split compressed archive into pieces that can fit to dvd-s, then, when putting it to HD again, it join them back and thay are again representing one single compressedd archive
<loopy1> ubottu: ok
<abhijit> loopy1: you ask in #lubuntu there you get better help
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sipior> metalgeek: it's not in your home directory?
<Lalon> hmm
<Lalon> no one right?
<karuru> MaRk-I: of course, after every change in the alsa conf
<loopy1> abhijit: no one ever answers in #lubuntu
<loopy1> there's only like 10 ppl there
<econdudeawesome> loopy1 thats because there are only 10 people there
<WierdAAR> when running "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" I got "No such file or directory".. What does that mean?
<abhijit> Lalon: which version?
<redvil> anyone here knows how to turn DRI and Accel off?
<abhijit> loopy1: look for a good guy called philw
<metalgeek> there is a folder called .gdesklets/logs but its empty
<A-KO> Running Jaunty, my openssl is at version 0.9.8g.....Is there an update/upgrade available?...how do I get it to do any upgrade?
<Lalon> abhijit,  10.04
<metalgeek> sipior, sorrythere is a folder called .gdesklets/logs but its empty
<Lalon> abhijit,  and its lucid
<econdudeawesome> WHAT is plymouth? Why is it in my ubuntu install? Do I need it? should I take it off? If two swallows converge over the ocean, does it make a sound?
<sipior> metalgeek: nothing in your home directory?
<abhijit> Lalon: there are some results here, see if anyone addresses your issue: http://www.google.co.in/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=screen+black+sometimes+lucid+ubuntu
<tensorpudding> A-KO: Jaunty probably isn't supported and you'll need to upgrade to a newer release
<Lalon> abhijit,  ok
<EvilTrek> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<loopy1> how do you do it in gnome again?  right click the start menu?   sorry, what should i call it?
<jrib> econdudeawesome: shows the graphicy stuff at boot; to be pretty; no, you don't absolutely /need/ it; you should leave it; african?
<abhijit> !lubuntu | loopy1
<ubottu> loopy1: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<warz> Hi, all. I'm going to be creating a vmware appliance, and if anyone has used one before, they all seem to have neat little admin interfaces that do not operate like the typical bash prompt. They're usually console interfaces that allow the user to configure the network interfaces and stuff. Does anyone know if there is a toolkit, or pre-written program that allows this to take place?
<metalgeek> sipior, .xsession-errorsold
<econdudeawesome> jrib the problem is it get the following error: "mountall: disconnected from Python"
<econdudeawesome> jrib, any idea what that is?
<loopy1> ubottu: I know... but lubuntu is so buggy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> econdudeawesome: get the error where? after doing what?
<econdudeawesome> jrib may I pm?
<redvil> anyone here knows how to turn DRI and Accel off? need help here pls
<WierdAAR> when running "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" I got "No such file or directory".. Does anyone know what that means and what to do? (I'm trying to fix my audio)
<ken__> hi, do anyone know a good software to get free POPS in ubuntu? I need to use Yahoo mail in ThunderBird
<jrib> econdudeawesome: best to stay in the channel so everyone can help
<metalgeek> sipior, I just cant see anything thats obviously related
<econdudeawesome> I posted the following in #lubuntu:
<econdudeawesome> <econdudeawesome> Howdy!
<econdudeawesome> <econdudeawesome> I'm having a really weird happenstance
<econdudeawesome> <econdudeawesome> X seems to freak out on me from time to time and the only thing I can do is restart
<econdudeawesome> <econdudeawesome> its almost like BSOD--I get a command prompt (but no ability enter commands or ctrl-c)
<econdudeawesome> <econdudeawesome> there is no relevant text
<FloodBot2> econdudeawesome: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> metalgeek: looks like a known problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/544840
<rileyp> Oer yes anny suggestions for a new ubuntu user to get some help with a networking problem
<econdudeawesome> still muted?
<econdudeawesome> okay good
<EvilTrek> econdudeawesome:  ever hear of pastebin?L
<EvilTrek> !pastebin | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<th1> ken__, what exactly are you looking for
<econdudeawesome> yes
<sipior> metalgeek: there's a solution at the the end of that thread; hopefully it works for you.
<metalgeek> sipior, Looking now, thanks mate
<Guest5639> IM GOING TO THROW MY WEBCAM FROM THE BALCONY
<grayhatgeek> redvil If you have nvidia for example, it is as easy as opening the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in the Device section changing the driver from "nvidia" (nvidias binary-only driver) to "nv" (the freely distributable but limited one).
<grayhatgeek> The ATI equivalents are "fglrx" to "ati" I believe, or maybe it's "radeon" I can't remember.
<Guest5639> AND TELL YOU HOW FAR IT TRAVELLED
<econdudeawesome> jrib the only relevant text I could find was "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth"
<econdudeawesome> jrib it may be an error from bootup and irrelevant to the problem though--I'm just not sure
<redvil> grayhatgeek: you kinda lost me there...im not really that well versed in linux yet? is there a way i can do it using GUI?
<abhijit> !caps | Guest5639
<ubottu> Guest5639: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<econdudeawesome> jrib any idead?
<econdudeawesome> hah
<ken__> th1, i need a software to make Yahoo mail work with Thunderbird, because yahoo don't support free POPS forwarding.
<econdudeawesome> idea rather
<jrib> econdudeawesome: i still have no clue what's going on.  You need to summarize what is happening WHEN and HOW in a single line and post relevant details to a pastebin.  I have to go now however
<redvil> grayhatgeek: an i dont have a vid card..mine's integrated on the mobo..
<econdudeawesome> okay
<metalgeek> sipior, They all seem to know how to solve the problem, but i don't get which solution should i follow?
<Guest5639> it travelled 47.8 feet
<WierdAAR> when running "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" I got "No such file or directory".. Does anyone know what that means and what to do? (I'm trying to fix my audio)
<Guest5639> narrowely missing a pidgeon
<abhijit> Guest5639: I can feel for you.
<MaRk-I> WierdAAR: are you pasting it with the quotes?
<WierdAAR> MaRk-I, No.
<violinappren> WierdAAR: means that the card proc file is not in that directory (or not recognized at all)
<Matthew`> lol
<Guest5639> what is this "pastebin" and how is it used?
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Any idea of how to find it, or how to fix it?
<econdudeawesome> When I am logged into an LXDE session, after a variable time span, I get an error where the screen blacks out and I see what looks to be the command line bootup screen with all the old commands. I am unable to enter commands here. I can open a TTY session, but within seconds it reverts back to this black out screen. Every few seconds some cycle (appears to be xserver attempting to boot) my screen blacks out, only to return to this
<econdudeawesome>  screen.  The last line of text reads "mountall: disconnectd from Plymouth". Does anyone have any idea what is going on here,
<{braqlinux}> salutare
<th1> ken__, I don't know any ...
<violinappren> WierdAAR: pastebin the output of lshw
<th1> ken__, maybe time to switch to gmail ;)
<Guest5639> I miss MS winoze
<{braqlinux}> cineva interesat de vreo discutie?
<Guest5639> windoze
<Kwpolska> Guest5639: so install it in virtualbox
<Kwpolska> {braqlinux}:
<{braqlinux}> hi
<Kwpolska> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ken__> th1, :p, i have got a gmail account already, but i still need my yahoo mail account:p. Anyway, thanks for your help. th1.:)
<WierdAAR> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/468063/
<tensorpudding> {braqlinux}: romanian?
<{braqlinux}> yes
<{braqlinux}> from romania
<tensorpudding> ooh, good guess
<tensorpudding> um
<{braqlinux}> y look for new friends
<tensorpudding> don't know if there is a romanian-language ubuntu irc channel
<metalgeek> sipior, Thanks for everything. Problem Solved
<th1> ken__,  did you try the thunderbird extension available here: http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html
<{braqlinux}> y know is an a english chanel but maybe will find friend from romania
<Kwpolska> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<tensorpudding> !ro
<Kwpolska> there ya go.
<tensorpudding> oh I was late
<violinappren> WierdAAR: there are no sound cards! do you have the nvidia proprietary driver installed ?
<SimonP86> hello, I'm trying to run ubuntu through VirtualBox on my laptop which has a Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 processor
<SimonP86> I downloaded the x64 build
<SimonP86> but when I run the virtualbox it says that it I have the wrong kernel for my CPU
<{braqlinux}> somebody want help for make a NAS?
<{braqlinux}> from an a old computer?
<tensorpudding> SimonP86: do you have the cpu virtualiazation extensions?
<tensorpudding> You can't virtualize a 64-bit OS using VirtualBox without those extensions
<ken__> th1, thankyou, i have tried it, nice extension. but it 's still buggy :p :p
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Dosn't "  *-multimedia
<WierdAAR>              "description: Multimedia audio controller, product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller, vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc., physical id: 11.5"" count as a sound card? and I have installed an Nvidia driver for my graphics card, but not any other driver
<econdudeawesome> When I am logged into an LXDE session, after a variable time span, I get an error where the screen blacks out and I see what looks to be the command line bootup screen with all the old commands. I am unable to enter commands here. I can open a TTY session, but within seconds it reverts back to this black out screen. Every few seconds some cycle (appears to be xserver attempting to boot) my screen blacks out, only to return to this
<econdudeawesome>  screen.  The last line of text reads "mountall: disconnectd from Plymouth". Does anyone have any idea what is going on here,
<violinappren> {braqlinux}: there are distros specifically yo make a NAS, like FreeNAS
<dany_> hi
<SimonP86> tensorpudding: how do I install the extensions before installing the OS?
<{braqlinux}> yes
<tensorpudding> SimonP86: that processor lacks VT-x, so you can't make a 64-bit guest in VirtualBox
<{braqlinux}> mee to BSD
<{braqlinux}> FREeenas
<dany_> can you tell me why this command tell me permission denied?
<{braqlinux}> y using
<sweb> which control panel is best for ubuntu server edition
<FloodBot2> {braqlinux}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dany_> $ sudo ./collectd 2>errors
<{braqlinux}> yes
<tensorpudding> SimonP86: It's not a software thing, it is fully hardware support
<dany_> or also 2 > errors
<sweb> i know the capnel dose not work well with ubuntu
<{braqlinux}> yo will nedd to have 775 permision
<dany_> {braqlinux}: are you speaking with me?'
<{braqlinux}> yo nedd to make a group frist
<SimonP86> tensorpudding: ah ok, so I have to stick with the x86 kernel?
<{braqlinux}> yes dany
<violinappren> WierdAAR: pastebin lspci
<tensorpudding> You'll want the i386/x86 distribution, yeah
<dany_> {braqlinux}: uhm but why? I'm using sudo
<tensorpudding> You don't lose that much by having 32-bit VMs though.
<violinappren> WierdAAR: technically, a controller is not a card
<{braqlinux}> hmm the 775 is the full permision
<SimonP86> ok, thanks for the help tensorpudding
<dany_> {braqlinux}: yes but with sudo you are root
<{braqlinux}> drwr
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Oh ok, well I don't know much about this, just thought those were connected.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/468067/
<hylian> im curious, has anyone else had the name, power button and chat bubble icon on the top right half duplicate?
<{braqlinux}> do you know what is drwx?
<bnz> hello i have IDT 92HD75B3X5     chipset .
<{braqlinux}> is the right of the folder
<dany_> that I can write execute and read
<{braqlinux}> yes
<bnz> i need help to solve the sound problem
<{braqlinux}> exact
<dany_> uhm anyway ok
<dany_> I'll set it
<dany_> with chmod :=)
<dany_> thx
<FloodBot2> dany_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{braqlinux}> yes
<{braqlinux}> or chmod
<{braqlinux}> but is a way more symple
<{braqlinux}> go to web managment
<haoyihuan> help  dhcpd.conf line17: unknown optiondhcp.domain-name-servers   option d(^)omain-name-servers 192.
<{braqlinux}> log on the server
<dany_> {braqlinux}: done but same error :(
<violinappren> WierdAAR: what's your issue with sound, no sound at all?
<{braqlinux}> witch error?
<dany_> bash: errors: Permission denied
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Yes
<{braqlinux}> errors when yo are looged via web on the server?
<{braqlinux}> sory for my english
<dany_> {braqlinux}: I'm not using a server or similar stuff. My goal is starting a program
<dany_> and redirect the stderr of this program in a file
<dany_> $ sudo ./collectd 2>errors        collectd is the name of the program
<Lalon> how can i talk about my problem on ubuntu forums? someone tell me
<violinappren> WierdAAR: in alsamixer (in a terminal) .. do you see a "IEC958 Capture Monitor" ?
<th1> dany_, try /tm/errors instead
<th1> you maybe don't have write permissin in current dir??
<{braqlinux}> the permision is not implemed on the web interface yet
<philinux> Lalon: if you are registered just create a new thread
<dany_> th1: what's /tm/
<dany_> ?
<th1> dany_, sorry /tmp/
<th1> I have crap in my keyboard ;)
<dany_> th1: ah ok
<dany_> :D
<sanjoy> http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux.virus.html
<Lalon> philinux,  where can i found the create new thread on the forum.. tell me
<dany_> now I m gonna try it thx
<violinappren> WierdAAR: press tab twice after you open alsamixer to view all controls
<sanjoy> does linux has virus??
<sanjoy> http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux.virus.html
<philinux> Lalon: top left about 1 third down
<MrDudle> sanjoy: Of course it does.
<th1> sanjoy, no linux doesn't support virus sorry
<dany_> th1: ok now it worked
<dany_> thank you guys
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Theres is no volume control called "IEC958 Capture monitor"..
<sanjoy> http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux.virus.html check dis link
<th1> dany_, yw
<philinux> Lalon: Also read this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422475
<{braqlinux}> dany yo are using live cd?
<Lalon> ok
<hylian> does anyone know why the indicator-applications section of the desktop sometimes act strange, it will be cut in half, like (chat bubble) Den (chat bubble) Denny | and no power button...??
<dany_> {braqlinux}: no no it was the permission of the folder I think
<MaRk-I> !ot | sanjoy  that's from 1997
<ubottu> sanjoy  that's from 1997: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<th1> MaRk-I you actually clicked his link
<{braqlinux}> y have a 12tb freenas server
<technovert> how do you remove a PPA?
<wasutton3> can i use dd to copy a single partition to an entire disk? (e.g. dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb)?
<th1> better run a virusscan ;)
<sanjoy> i dont get it
<MaRk-I> th1: I have mcaffee linux version,, np
<sanjoy> what it from 1997?
<{braqlinux}> works very well with ipcoop
<{braqlinux}> and coopliter
<{braqlinux}> and coopfliter
<philinux> technovert: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<hylian> !indicator-applications
<violinappren> WierdAAR: take a screenshot of the mixer
<abhijit> anyone success using wammu on nokia 2700?
<hylian> ubottu, no help aye?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sanjoy> :/
<violinappren> hylian: report a bug a provide screenshots
<{braqlinux}> someboby want to see my project?
<violinappren> !bug | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<matthias_> hallo
<violinappren> !ot | {braqlinux}
<ubottu> {braqlinux}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<{braqlinux}> ok
<WierdAAR> violinappren, I don't have any image editing software.. 1 min
<{braqlinux}> bye
<violinappren> WierdAAR: applications > accessories > take screenshot
<violinappren> !screenshot | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<technovert> How do i remove a launchpad repository
<philinux> technovert: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<philinux> technovert: ppa purge
<WierdAAR> violinappren, My mistake, sorry http://imagebin.org/106496
<abhijit> in to which group i should be added to be able to access mobile phones connected by usb cable?
<StaRetji1> Wazzzaaaa :) Dudes, I've used 2 different wifi card and now I'm using third one. Naturally, it is shown as wlan2. Now, I need help reseting it somehow to be shown as wlan0 (former two cards should disappear as they where never used). Help would be highly appreciated ;) Thx!
<corpsegrindr> Has anyone succefully gotten HDMI audio to work on a nvidia G210?
<philinux> !ppa purge
<elyob> Bugger, done it again ... my right hand mponitor has gone into ZOOM mode .. how the hell did I do that?
<philinux> !ppa purge | technovert
<hylian> violinappren actually this bug is reported but they seem to take this very lightly. If it happens again i will document it, all be it, probably to no real end.
<elyob> Ooh, Windows key, scroll mouse ..
<elyob> Need to turn that off!
<violinappren> WierdAAR: try unmuting everything except capture, mic and line
<jshriver> Hello
<violinappren> hylian: leave a comment in the bug
<violinappren> !hi | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hylian> violinapren as i said, i will.
<jshriver> anyone notice any instability issues with 10.04 ?  Just bought a i3 machine and running 10.04, it completely locks up about once an hour.
<jshriver> Can't ctrl-shift-Fx or anything, ctrl-alt-backspace  nor ssh in. just completely frozen
<violinappren> jshriver: pastebin lshw
<violinappren> probably a driver issue
<paddy_> every time i delete files on my memory stick they go into the wastebasket leaving no space left on the drive, i know i can go and delete them manualy but how do i turn wastebasket off for removable media or atleast have it cleared when the drive is nearly full?
<jshriver> kk give me a sec
<violinappren> paddy_: shift + delete
<retryyr> hi all
<hylian> jshriver actually this machine is running as solid as a rock, but i am running amd 64 bit version. i have seen frequent lock ups with this os with ati graphics cards, especially the x1300
<violinappren> hi | retryyr
<Wolf01> hello
<violinappren> !hi | retryyr
<ubottu> retryyr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<paddy_> violinappren is there a way to turn the wastebasket off for removable media?
<th1> !hi | Wolf01
<ubottu> Wolf01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<th1> i think you menat
<StaRetji1> Dudes, I've used 2 different wifi card and now I'm using third one. Naturally, it is shown as wlan2. Now, I need help reseting it somehow to be shown as wlan0 (former two cards should disappear as they where never used). Help would be highly appreciated ;) Thx!
<jshriver> hrm using i3 running 10.04 AMD64, the 32bit wouldnt even install on this machine
<violinappren> paddy_: not that i'm aware of.. but why not just shift + delete ?
<paddy_> i will forget
<WierdAAR> violinappren,  gone through all of them.. Still no sound..
<paddy_> is it quicker to do that?
<StaRetji1> I need this because I have script that looks for wlan0 and it should do this on few comps
<th1> StaRetji1, sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<violinappren> WierdAAR: max'ed them too ?
<Wolf01> I have a little problem, maybe it's not the best place to ask to, but I don't know what to do... I already searched with Google but I can't get rid of it: I compiled LinPopUp2, added the line on /etc/samba/smb.conf and tried to send a message, it says the message has been sent succesfully but nothing appears in the other pc with ubuntu, doing the contrary is the same
<StaRetji1> th1, I've deleted it
<StaRetji1> but it's the same again
<StaRetji1> wlan2
<{braqlinux}> y have a problem wit my pc don't work acpi
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Yep.. And turned the volume for both vlc and my speakers up to make sure
<th1> StaRetji1, yeah you need to reload udev
<{braqlinux}> y have a problem wit my pc don't work acpi function
<jshriver> http://pastebin.com/brDX6swY
<{braqlinux}> the computer suport this
<violinappren> WierdAAR: in columns without a slider, press space to switch between options
<th1> StaRetji1, after you delete it then do sudo /etc/init.d/udev reload
<StaRetji1> th1, I deleted it and rebooted, isn't that the same
<violinappren> paddy_: yes quicker
<th1> StaRetji1, no because when you shut down it then saves the rules for the active devices ;)
<StaRetji1> th1 ;)
<StaRetji1> \hehe
<StaRetji1> thx
<Toxicsg> Not strictly an ubuntu question but what is the standard boot process, is it 1st Floppy, 2nd Hard Disk, 3rd CD
<th1> StaRetji1, or you can  sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<th1> StaRetji1, then you can change it around like you like
<StaRetji1> th1, there is one little problem, I have a bash script that deletes it upon start of ubuntu
<abhijit> which group to join to able to connect to mobile phone?
<th1> StaRetji1, thats no good
<Lalon> my interent is too slow today
<WierdAAR> violinappren, I can't change the setting for "S/PDIF Capture Monitor" , "S/PDIF Capture Valid" and " S/PDIF Output" .. They are all set to "off"
<StaRetji1> th1, I have to do it, it's live system, used on many PCs
<violinappren> WierdAAR: press M to toggle them?
<StaRetji1> th1, I work on one, then I give to other guy, he plugs another usb wifi, and problem
<th1> StaRetji1, you can disable the persistent logic altogether
<StaRetji1> really?
<th1> StaRetji1, I believe this should do it: sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<abhijit> ok. can anyone please suggest me good mobile phone manager? alternate to wammu?
<th1> StaRetji1, if not then sudo rm /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<StaRetji1> th1, let me get this straight, this will give me behaviour as I first time boot to ubuntu?
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Ok.. Everything is unmuted.. Everything is max.. Music is playing in VLC and but still no sound
<th1> StaRetji1, yes it will prevent that 70-persistent-net rules file from even being created
<bsc2010> Hi there, I have a USB printer connected to my 10.04 laptop. Can you tell me how I can share that printer with other computers in my network?
<abhijit> I can access my mobile phone. please help
<abhijit> --cant--
<CkhiKuzad> in 10.04 i've seen screenshots of a kind of "tab" like thing for the gnome panel's window list, is it possible to get this function in 9.04?
<BluesKaj> bsc2010, setup network printing on the other pcs
<violinappren> jshriver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448684
<jshriver> ty
<BluesKaj> and allow other pcs to print from the connected one , bsc2010
<jshriver> cool tyvm! so it's the video card
<bsc2010> BluesKaj: Yeah, but how do I do that?
<bsc2010> BluesKaj: I have checked it on OS X and Windows and none of them recognises the printer I have here on Ubuntu.
<violinappren> jshriver: probably yes, try the fix or install backports (i suggest backports first)
<BluesKaj> tell the printer to accept jobs from network pcs
<Barami> bsc2010, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: can I PM please?
<BluesKaj> sure ActionParsnip
<jshriver> will do have a good day good sir
<violinappren> WierdAAR: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/SoundcardTesting
<jaraco> I've found that subversion 1.6.6 on ubuntu 10.4 has the same problem I reported with SlikSVN here: http://subversion.tigris.org/ds/viewMessage.do?dsForumId=1065&dsMessageId=2432256
<jaraco> Is there an easy way to update the subversion package to use neon 0.29.1 or later?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Still no sound...
<bsc2010> Barami: I have tried this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<shell-fu> anyone know anything ab out tomboy?
<[ADS]> salut
<bsc2010> Now I can see printers from the other computers if they are shard via Bonjour.
<bsc2010> Barami: But they don't see my printer.
<violinappren> WierdAAR: this is a lucid problem or never worked in any gnu/linux distro ?
<violinappren> !hi | [ADS]
<ubottu> [ADS]: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<shell-fu> why won't tomboy link notes with a name '\'??????
<Barami> bsc2010, they are using windows ?
<violinappren> !hi | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bsc2010> Barami: I'm trying this with an OS X machine.
<CkhiKuzad> in 10.04 i've seen screenshots of a kind of "tab" like thing for the gnome panel's window list, is it possible to get this function in 9.04?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i switched from kde to gnome and i'm missing alt+rightmouse = resize window, can i get it in ubuntu somehow please ? can't find it in system config
<violinappren> CkhiKuzad: url to screenshot?
<StaRetji1> tf1, thank you so much, you're gold mine :)
<Krabby> HI
<StaRetji1> it works like a charm
<bsc2010> Barami: So I see the printers from the OS X laptops but they don't see my ubuntu printer.
<Barami> bsc2010, Mac OS laptops can't see ubuntu's printer?
<ActionParsnip> bsc2010: share the printers with samba, makes life easier :)
<bsc2010> ActionParsnip: I already thought about that ...
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Well.. This is a scrap build so this specific configuration havn't run Linux before, but me previous computer, which was basically this one without the geforce and 2 extra Hdd, Ran Xubuntu 10.04 fine without any problems.. The only diffrence in sound, is that this Capinet dosn't have any front jacks, but that shouldn't affect anything
<bsc2010> ActionParsnip: But I installed samba and I couldn't find anything about printers in its gui.
<bsc2010> Barami: Yes, they don't see Ubuntu's printer.
<Barami> bsc2010, try this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromMacOSX
<StaRetji1> th1, thank you so much, you're gold mine :)
<StaRetji1> th1, it works like a charm ;)
<Krabby> Got some Problems with Gnome Art. I Want to change the Login and Splash Screen. Installed Gnome-art everything alright, but I cant hit the button "install" (its grey) while choosing Login manager .... There are Websites that are saying that i have to open up System-->Administration-->Login Window. I only have an option called Login Screen and there are no possibilities to change the Themes. Anyone an idea?
<osmodivs> I just installed Ubuntu (again) and do not have any sound
<ActionParsnip> bsc2010: i used this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<helo> The following packages have unmet dependencies: linux-image-generic-pae: Depends: linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic-pae which is a virtual package.
<osmodivs> yes, the sound icon is ok
<helo> urm?
<StaRetji1> th1, do you now by any chance on setting up wireless card in master mode (to act as an access point
<Barami> if you want to use printer with mac or windows server, i recommend using SMB.
<ghoulsblade> what's the display manager thing in gnome called ? is it still compiz ? or plasma?(i think that was kde) or something else ?
<trism> ghoulsblade: try alt+middlemouse
<violinappren> ghoulsblade: alt + middle click
<Krabby> Does anyone know how to change the Login screen?
<CkhiKuzad> violinappren, i cant find a screenshot. but its a thing with the launcher applets in the gnome panel, it launches them as a little tab next to it, and the top close/max/min things are transferred to the tab
<ghoulsblade> middleclick is bad due to mousewheel button. can i configure it to rightclick somehow ?
<StaRetji1> th1, I have Bus 002 Device 004: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter, apparently it is suppose to work in master mode, but network manager doesn't offer that option
<ActionParsnip> Krabby: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<violinappren> CkhiKuzad: a "drawer"? righ-click, add to panel
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji1: use /etc/network/interfaces to set it to master and set the interface to static IP
<CkhiKuzad> violinappren, i found one! its a small screenshot, but it shows the tab thing, right above the firefox window: http://mulenmar.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/une10_04_firefox.png?w=500&h=375
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<bsc2010> Barami: I don't really see how your link could help me.
<Barami> bsc2010, after setting a samba, you can share printer though samba.
<giorgos> nick thesss----
<philinux> Krabby: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdm2-setup-a-login-interface-management-utility-for-the-new-gdm.html
<bsc2010> There is no "Global Settings" or "Share Printers"
<StaRetji1> ActionParsnip: thx, will do that, I tried using iwconfig wlan0 mode Master and it returned error
<bsc2010> Barami: Why can't I just share my printer?!
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji1: that should be ok too
<Krabby> Thanks that helps ... But why does Lucid only allow to change the background.. in 9.10 i was able to change the whole login manager thing
<Krabby> So Gnome Art does not work anymore ?
<ActionParsnip> Krabby: its not coded in yet
<StaRetji1> ActionParsnip: also, the problem is what ever I've set in /etc/network/interfaces it gets overwritten upon reboot :/
<CkhiKuzad> violinappren, do you know what that is?
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Any ideas?
<Barami> Window, mac are use different protocol...
<violinappren> CkhiKuzad: not really, i'm checking
<CkhiKuzad> ok.
<Krabby> Ok, Thanks a lot for helping me out !
<ascor> Hello there
<bsc2010> Is there no simple way to just share my printer?
<violinappren> WierdAAR: i'm sorry, i'm rather out of ideas, everything seems fine in your installation
<zenguy> hello there
<bsc2010> I mean ... OS X can even do that automatically!
<Barami> bsc2010, share yout printer by sambe.
<violinappren> !sound | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<violinappren> these may help
<Barami> it's cleary simple.
<ShapeShifter499> I just tried a view games and apps in wine, on the wine from PPA and on one I built from git, problem is that one game so far has caused my whole system to lockup, only thing that works when this happens is the mouse, now I know doing a hard reboot/shutdown could be bad for the os....how would I shut down wine when this kind of lockup happens?
<ascor> well does anyone know how to start empathy automatically?
<WierdAAR> violinappren, I checked all those already..
<Barami> cleary -> clearly
<Barami> ~_~
<th1> StaRetji1, sorry I have no idea about that
<rawrmage> Does anyone know a way to set the volume from the command line?
<bsc2010> Barami: But how? Is there a clean and integrated GUI solution for that?
<abhijit> ascor, add it to startup aps list
<ZykoticK9> ascor, add it to System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<ascor> i did.
<StaRetji1> th1, thx for the help dude, you really helped me a lot ;)
<Barami> hmm.. wait.
<philinux> Krabby: gdm2 setup is about as good as it gets for now.
<blag> forgive me for being offotpic, but i cant access #ubuntu-offtopic right now.  does anybody know of a good eda/verilog irc channel?
<abhijit> ascor, then? does it starts?
<WierdAAR> violinappren, Well thanks for the help anyway!
<ascor> usr/share/app-install/deskto
<ascor> that's where it's located
<ascor> well it doesnt
<ascor> i don't see the green light i usually see
<Krabby> ok ... Ill try it out later. Now im just changing the background ^^
<monkey_dust> rawrmage, try with aumix
<abhijit> ascor, dont specify location just add cpommand
<ascor> when empathy is started and i'm logged in
<violinappren> WierdAAR: np
<ascor> just add
<ascor> empathy?
<abhijit> ascor, yes
<ascor> thank you
<ascor> Rebooting to try it out
<Bossmanbeta> In Rhythmbox without how do you EDIT the path of the music library? The GUI doesn't offer a way to do so. I can add paths to the Music Library, but I cannot EDIT the already added paths.
<Barami> bsc2010, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/ref-guide/s1-samba-cups.html
<bsc2010> Barami: That is neither clean nor integrated nor GUI.
<rawrmage> monkey_dust: Thanks, aumix -v does the trick nicely.
<th1> rawrmage, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987149
<Barami> hmm..
<ascor> Now it does!
<ascor> Thank you guys!
<monkey_dust> Bossmanbeta, try Edit > preferences > music > libray location
<ascor> You are doing a great job here!
<abhijit> !yay | ascor
<ubottu> ascor: Glad you made it! :-)
<Barami> bsc2010, i can't test. because i don't have printer..;
<ascor> :)
<jmc1> i am setting up exim4 for use with evolution during config i told exim4 to store mail in home directory in maidir format right now i have the evoltion screen up for receiving mail and chose maildi and its asking for a path
<jmc1> what path do i use?
<th1> rawrmage, basically: pactl set-sink-volume 0 [0-65535]
<Bossmanbeta> monkey_dust, no that's not it... that's just to add paths. I found it .. it's in gconf-editor
<Bossmanbeta> thanks anyway monkey_dust
<monkey_dust> !yay| Bossmanbeta
<ubottu> Bossmanbeta: Glad you made it! :-)
<rawrmage> th1: That seems to work, but it doesn't work with my little ACPI lights and I have to change it some other way for it to "take effect".
<rawrmage> It does offer finer control
<th1> rawrmage, is it mute/unmute you are looking for?
<jmc1> anyone know evolution and exim
<abhijit> I know evolution
<bsc2010> Wah, this is what I hate about Linux.
<rawrmage> th1: Yes, I was looking for a way to turn the volume up, if my CPUs start to get warm I flash a warning and beep, but since this is a laptop and doesn't have a built-in bell, I have to use sb-beep which doesn't work with the volume muted.
<jmc1> abhijit: i am setting up exim4 for use with evolution during config i told exim4 to store mail in home directory in maidir format right now i have the evoltion screen up for receiving mail and chose maildi and its asking for a path. what path do i use?
<rawrmage> th1: I do have aumix -v +100 though.
<abhijit> jmc1, but I dunno what is exim.    :(
<th1> rawrmage there are specific mute/unmute commands: pactl set-sink-mute 0 0 and pactl set-sink-mute 0 1
<th1> they dont affect the volume so it gets restored when you unmute
<rawrmage> th1: That actually works well, thank you.
<th1> rawler, yw
<bsc2010> waaaaaaaaargh
<shell-fu> i have a problem with setting up raid in a virtual box with Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS. I'm at the part where I pick active devices.... can anyone help me? If so, I will familiarize you with problem.
<abhijit> jmc1, http://www.exim.org/
<ghoulsblade> trism,violinappren : alt+rightclick windowresize : in case you're interested, i found the config for the key in compiz-config dialog, i just need to get it to work, seems bugged as it doesn't save my changes
<violinappren> ghoulsblade: compiz is bload, long live metacity (with reduced_resources)
<violinappren> bloat
<th1> violinappren, Xorg is bload (sic) use screen on a virtual terminal
<ZykoticK9> using VirtualBox OSE 3.2.4 with 10.04 Lucid Guest.  Default kernel 2.6.32-21-generic works fine, but after update to 2.6.32-23-generic gives: "Kernel panic - noy syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)".  Running "sudo update-grub" from old kernel doesn't change.  Suggestions welcome ;)
<ghoulsblade> i didn't install compiz, it came as default (at least i think the thing used by ubuntu is compiz, not sure here) %) i'm no fan of fancy 3d effects either
<bsc2010> So ... there is definitely no easy way to share a printer via Bonjour from Ubuntu 10.04?
<ghoulsblade> =)
<headbuster> Hello :)
<Barami> bsc2010, http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/sharing-printers-with-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts-and-a-firewall/
<violinappren> Th1: computers are bload (no sic) arrange bits on hard disk by hand
<th1> ghoulsblade, yeah is the default untill you tuirn off Visual Effects in Appearance
<monkey_dust> bsc2010, have you checked this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156675
<headbuster> I have some problems with grub
<EvilTrek> headbuster:  explain your problem we might be able to help
<ghoulsblade> i only want to config it so rightmouse+alt instead of middlemouse+alt is used for window-resize. seems to be handled by compiz config, but the config editor seems bugged
<monkey_dust> bsc2010, there's also http://www.pinoymac.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24464
<headbuster> Well, I installed Ubuntu via the windows installer
<EvilTrek> headbuster:  yeah, thats called "wubi" afaik
<headbuster> and when I restart
<Guest5639> any of you cunts want to help me with my fiendish webcam problem?
<monkey_dust> headbuster, that's wubi?
<bsc2010> I want the printer to be connected to the Ubuntu computer, monkey_dust, Barami
<EvilTrek> !ops | Guest5639 has been trolling for a while now
<ubottu> Guest5639 has been trolling for a while now: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<headbuster> and then appears this: Windows 7 and Ubuntu >> I choose ubuntu
<headbuster> and then this appears:
<jlebar> How do I kill a hung dpkg?  kill -9 doesn't work.
<headbuster> Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: no wubildr
<monkey_dust> bsc2010, where does Mac's Bonjour come in?
<maco> jpds: uhh wrong one
<headbuster> and I wait 30 seconds or so
<headbuster> and grub appears
<th1> jlebar, if its hung so bad that kill -9 doesn't work then you probably have a file system problem
<th1> jlebar, check /var/log/syslog
<bsc2010> monkey_dust: I want that other computers can print on my printer too
<Barami> bsc2010, Where the printer connected? ubuntu server?
<headbuster> Do I have to do every time? Why doesnt grub appear first
<philinux> jlebar: reboot if all else fails
<Krabby> Hmm, does anyone know if there are just the 14 Plymouth themes ? Where can I download more :/
<jlebar> philinux, It's just a multiuser system -- I'm trying not to reboot.  Let's check the syslog.
<EvilTrek> maco and jpds: thanks for the fast response :)
<EvilTrek> to the ops ping xP
<maco> EvilTrek: well....jpds banned an innocent bystander
<headbuster> so do you know how can I change this?
<EvilTrek> maco:  indeed, but he tried to do well xP
<th1> headbuster,
<EvilTrek> maco:  he meant well, but you were faster at it xP
<jlebar> th1, philinux INFO: task dpkg:18688 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<headbuster> Yes
<th1> headbuster, it really helps if you ask your entire question at once so we dont have tos ccroll back 4 screens to figure out what you wanted helpl with
<headbuster> Ok I will type it again
<monkey_dust> headbuster, please put you question in one line, so we do not have to scroll up to read it
<headbuster> Ok just a moment
<th1> jlebar, usually it means something is wrong with a syscall it's made. often it's a read() or a write() to a corrupted file system but not always
<th1> jlebar, look further back and see if there is anything or anything in dmesg maybe
<CkhiKuzad> does ubuntu have a windows media 9 audio codec for totem?
<th1> CkhiKuzad, yes and if you try to play the file it should bring up a wizard to install it
<CkhiKuzad> th1, there isnt one in that wizard.
<th1> CkhiKuzad, it doesn't support DRM encrypted files
<jlebar> th1 Nothing jumps out at me... http://pastebin.org/413485
<abhijit> !restricted | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<headbuster> 1: Installed ubuntu via "wubi". Then when I restart a loader appears but it's not grub. I think it windows'. I choose ubuntu and this appears: "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr". I wait for 30 seconds and grub appears. I choose Ubuntu and it's all ok but it takes me more than 1-2 minutes to boot.Can I change this(can grub load first)
<th1> jlebar, it's blocked trying to do a fs sync
<th1> jlebar, it will finish when there is no io activity so it can get all its buffers flushed
<abhijit> I just remember from his issue. I have about 14 gh of songs and movies. and i want to convert all of them to free (i.e. ogg or something) format. any suggestion?
<th1> jlebar, maybe you need to look into your mount options what do you have in /proc/mounts
<monkey_dust> !wubi| headbuster
<MaRk-I> CkhiKuzad: try installing the restricted-extras
<ubottu> headbuster: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<monkey_dust> !grub| headbuster
<ubottu> headbuster: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jlebar> th1, http://pastebin.org/413487
<th1> headbuster, I think it is grub the first one
<th1> but its trying something wrong
<shaw1337> Hi all , i gt stuck with grub rescue> problem i am not able to boot to my windows system either  ubuntu !
<Jordan_U> headbuster: Yes, grub can be made to load first with Wubi, but if you want that you may just want to do a normal install instead.
<abhijit> monkey_dust, may i pm you?
<headbuster> Is it bad that I have installed it via wubi?
<Jordan_U> shaw1337: Any error messages before the "rescue> " prompt?
<th1> jlebar, it looks pretty normal to me if you do a "sync" on command line does that hang as well?
<jlebar> th1, looks like it
<bsc2010> Barami: The printer is connected to my Ubuntu computer.
<Paladino> j #ubuntugames
<Paladino> ops
<bsc2010> Who can it be that difficult?!
<jlebar> th1, Someone else was doing a build on this machine, but I think that's over.
<th1> jlebar, do you have some process running writing constantly to disk?
<shaw1337> please help me out
<Jordan_U> headbuster: I wouldn't say that it's bad, but IMHO a normal install is better.
<th1> headbuster, its not supposed to be bad ;)
<Barami> And you want to print at mac os client ?
<th1> headbuster if you are feeling a little adventurous try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<Barami> ok. i understand.
<bsc2010> Barami: Clients are mainly OS X.
<th1> jlebar, you're really screwed if you can't sync()
<shane2peru> is there a simple command line for finding out the length of a video?
<th1> jlebar, try running top and see if any processes are running that are taking CPU time
<headbuster> What will this command do?
<jlebar> th1, Is there some equivalent of top I can run for disk accesses?  Nothing is taking CPU.
<th1> jlebar, yes there is iotop but you'll probably need to install it which you can't do in that state..
<Paladino> hello all
<shaw1337> Jordan_U: Hi i gt the error message as No such partition
<jlebar> th1, Actually...I see jbd2/sda5-8 occasionally.  Not much cpu.  Just 1%.  But that looks drive-related.
<Barami> bsc2010, you can print by ipp protocol.
<jlebar> th1, Also flush-8:0 occasionally shows up.
<shaw1337> Jordan_U:what shall i do now ?
<th1> jlebar, that's normal
<Barami> When you setting network printer on mac osx, you can select IPP printers.
<th1> jlebar, what's not normal is that your sync never finishes and it might be a file system corruption that's just not causing a kernel oops
<headbuster> th1, what will this command do? ("sudo grub-install /dev/sda")?
<th1> jlebar, you're probably best off rebooting
<mda_> How do I schedule a fsck -c for next reboot?
<Barami> bsc2010, http://rukikuki.tistory.com/95 Sorry, it's a korean.
<th1> headbuster, it will reinstall the grub boot record to the MBR
<Barami> Only see pictures and urls.
<jlebar> th1, I'll do that.  And I'll back up.  :)
<headbuster> th1, I will try it. If it messes up I will use my windows cd to fix the bootloader. Thanks
<jlebar> th1, I need to log out to reboot.  I'll be back if things go even weirder.  Thanks for your help.
<philinux> mda_: sudo touch /forcefsck
<bsc2010> Barami: I don't really speak korean.
<Lokote> Hello, I have a original copy of "Baldurs Gate". When I place the game in my DVD-rom drive it doesn't mount so I can use wine with it. How do I force the cd to mount?
<Aethelred> I have 9.04/64-bit. I need a download link to Adobe's Flash Player... not the "Click To Install Page".
<mda_> philinux: thx
<Barami> sorry, i am searching english tutorial.
<Jordan_U> shane2peru: Is this a fresh install or has it booted sucessfully before?
<headbuster> th1, Can you please tell me what can I do in case I get stuck on grub>?
<zuntzikxtanlpan> hello
<Aethelred> Adobe seems to hide the file.
<Barami> i don't use mac, So, i don't know mac's printer setting system
<shane2peru> Jordan_U, you tagged the wrong fellow. :)
<Lokote> Ok. I ejected the CD-ROM and replaced it three times, and on the third time it mounted. Maybe something is wrong with the CD. Thanks all!
<th1> headbuster, boot from the rescue CD?
<MaRk-I> Aethelred: I'm not sure if this will work for you it's for 10.04, http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/07/installing-flash-player-from-repository-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/
<Jordan_U> shaw1337: Is this a fresh install or has it booted sucessfully before?
<headbuster> th1, ok
<Aethelred> MaRK-I: thanks. I'll check it out.
<iuLianB> hello guys, i need help with a problem when installing ubuntu.
<MaRk-I> Aethelred: just change the repos for your release
<iuLianB> i start the installation wizard, and when i get to the partition manager, it doesn't show anything at all
<shaw1337> no i had booted successfully
<iuLianB> no hard drive. i tried setting it to AHCI, IDE, no result
<iuLianB> when i run ubuntu live-cd, i can mount my ntfs partitions with no problem
<iuLianB> any suggestions/
<fmdcer> Any know how to remove a virtual partition ?
<captain-murphy> Hello, I need some help getting ubuntu 10 to share a folder over samba with an xp machine on the same network. Is anyone good at this/know a tutorial that really works? (I haven't found any that are remotely good)
<shaw1337> Jordan_U: this is the second time happening to me , i did a fresh install when it happened first time but this time , i want to fix it so
<Jordan_U> iuLianB: Press any key early in the LiveCD boot to get a boot menu, press F6, select "nodmraid".
<bsc2010> Barami: Windows doesn't see my printer either.
<Duergar> I just installed ubuntu 10.4 on my girlfriend's laptop, connected to the net via wire, updated the fwcutter, and now I can't seem to find a way to search for wifi connections. Any one able to help? I remember in 9.1 it was just at the top of the screen
<th1> headbuster, there is a big warning I think you should have ....
<Aethelred> Second question... Firefox 3.6 is just now available for 9.04. I've updated. I've been running Shiretoko for a while. Where can I find all the bookmarks (etc.) that I've accumulated in all that time? I'd like to import them to the now-updated Firefox 3.6
<th1> headbuster,if you remove ubuntu from inside windows after installing grub your system will definitely not boot
<iuLianB> and that should fix it?
<Jordan_U> shaw1337: Can you boot a liveCD, run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 , and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<dominicdinada> need a hand with 2 things.... 1 being iptables and how to deny by IP, such as ufw deny 192.168.0.80 results in bad port WTF i dont care what port it is i want the entire IP blocked from any connection
<nickwebcoukubunt> is osd notifications logged anywhere? My keyboard stops responding till i pound on it, but an icon that looks like a trackpad pops up on the screen whenever it happens.. Im trying to figure out what the icon is so i can find the root of the problem.. 10.04 / not a laptop.. Thanks! :D
<Barami> bsc2010, On windows, try this.
<Barami> http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/printing/adding-an-ipp-printer-queue-to-windows-xp/
<zuntzikxtanlpan> anybody knows about wubi 10.10? is it ok?
<dominicdinada> Barami: this is ubuntu not windows
<mda_> "sudo touch /forcefsck", worked but it didn't do the "-c" part (full bad blocks check :(....anyone?
<dominicdinada> !windows | barami
<ubottu> barami: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<shaw1337> Jordan_U:Yes I am using the live CD to  backup the data , i dint wanna lose it . I will try to run the script and then tell you
<Barami> dominicdinada, bsc's printer connected to ubuntu server and bsc2010 want to access printer at windows machine.
<skrite> how does one go about customizing the ubuntu netbook remix UI, i would like to open thunar in the files and folders area instead of nautilus
<trism> nickwebcoukubunt: they are logged to ~/.cache/notify-osd.log
<Barami> at -> from.
<Barami> I can't speak english very well.;
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<headbuster> th1, so if I use the uninstall grub will not be deleted. Well then I will use the windows cd to "bootrec.exe /fixboot" and "bootrec.exe /fixmbr"
<mda_> Barami: translate.google.com
<dominicdinada> Barami: Again if you are asking how to add the printer to windows this is not a ubuntu question, if your printer works correctly on ubuntu you add it by ip in windows #windows
<philinux> join ##windows
<nickwebcoukubunt> trism, i've checked that, but theres no record of it..
<nickwebcoukubunt> thats why this is hard to track down..
<ActionParsnip> Barami: as long as it is shared in sambait will be fine
<zuntzikxtanlpan> hell o!!!
<bsc2010> dominicdinada: You could just be quiet or help me with my issue.
<Barami> dominicdinada, i answered to bsc12010's question.
<zuntzikxtanlpan> anybody knows about wubi 10.10? is it ok?
<ohir> dominicdinada: its exactly what Barami guy did. Pointed user to ipp howto.
<EvilPhoenix> 10.10 isnt out yet
<abhijit> !10.10 | zuntzikxtanlpan
<ubottu> zuntzikxtanlpan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zuntzikxtanlpan> anybody using 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | zuntzikxtanlpan
<Duergar> Anyone know where to find the wifi manager in ubuntu 10.4?
<bsc2010> Maybe I just ask my question again ...
<dominicdinada> o  maybe i need more coffee to wake up
<maco> Duergar: network manager should be in the top panel
<dominicdinada> need a hand with 2 things.... 1 being iptables and how to deny by IP, such as ufw deny 192.168.0.80 results in bad port WTF i dont care what port it is i want the entire IP blocked from any connection
<ohir> dominicdinada: read context before ranting at someone helpful
<Duergar> not seeing it Maco
<ActionParsnip> Duergar: its in the indicator aplet, if its missing then run nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> maco: can I PM please?
<maco> ActionParsnip: yes
<bsc2010> Does anybody know how I can share my USB printer which is connected to my ubuntu 10.04 laptop with other computers (OSX and Windows) in my network?
<mda_> Duergar: it's in the upper right hand corner of your screen.
<zuntzikxtanlpan> i know 10.10 isnt out but 10.04 doesnt work fine with me
<dominicdinada> bsc2010: Samba
<abhijit> !printer | bsc2010
<ubottu> bsc2010: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Barami> dominicdinada, he want a GUI solution..;
<maco> dominicdinada: in /etc/ufw/before.rules, add:  -A ufw-before-input -s 192.168.0.80 -j DENY
<EvilPhoenix> zuntzikxtanlpan:  did you upgrade or do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> bsc2010: share it in smb.conf I gave you a link to the lines you need to set in smb.conf
<maco> dominicdinada: i think
<zuntzikxtanlpan> im having internet connection problems with 10.04
<ActionParsnip> zuntzikxtanlpan: sup?
<EvilPhoenix> zuntzikxtanlpan:  we might be able to help you with that xP
<th1> maco, , dominicdinada  DROP instead of DENY otherwise it sends a response
<tucemiux> zuntzikxtanlpan, describe the problem: all in ***one*** line
<jpds> th1: TARPIT if you're mean.
<dominicdinada> Barami: If the printer is shared Via samba he should only need to add ip in windows for a network printer ??? GUI ??? windows controllers/print spooler should handle it
<tlacuache> hey, anyone else experiencing this: i have available upgrades for  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic right now, but synaptic won't install them because "linux-generic:  Depends: linux-image-generic (=2.6.32.24.25) but 2.6.32.23.24 is to be installed"
<dominicdinada> th1: ok i will give that a shot... say i want to block all external sources ??? just local things ?
<maco> th1: REJECT is the one that sends response
<bsc2010> dominicdinada: A gui which shares the printers from Ubuntu ...?
<th1> tlacuache, that kind of issue seems to be Ubuntu's new trademark ;) I had it all week on my netbook
<zuntzikxtanlpan> right know using 9.10 i guess it is ok
<th1> tlacuache, eventually it went away by update
<Barami> i explained share printer by samba.. but he want a gui solution to me..
<maco> dominicdinada: th1 is probably right about DROP though
<tlacuache> hm, ok
<tlacuache> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tlacuache: then you must wait for the package to be available, upgrades will be held back until its ready
<yonahw> I have a Kensington Expert Mouse which is a trackball with 4 buttons and a scroll wheel. I am looking for help configuring the top two buttons which don't currently do anything.  Everything I find online talks about editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf which doesn't exist on my machine.  I am running 10.04. Any pointers on this?
<tucemiux> dominicdinada, you have a network printer?  If you have a network printer you should be add the printer on any OS, the hardware can talk directly to the OS -- meaning you configure your operating system to poing to the printer, you should know how to install the ddrivers on the OS, ubuntu should do that automatically
<maco> tlacuache: that means a kernel update is happening *right now*
<dominicdinada> Bsc2010 if you are Printing from a windows machine You have the built in print spooler???
<limeblack> Does anyone know how to get "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller "working in 10.4?
<tlacuache> ok, i'll just hold off then. thanks.
<trism> nickwebcoukubunt: yeah, it ignores some messages: the following command will listen on dbus for all desktop notification methods, may help, it's what my notification applet uses: dbus-monitor "type='method_call',interface='org.freedesktop.Notifications',member='Notify'"
<maco> tlacuache: and that the last few packages involved in that havent finished compiling yet
<zuntzikxtanlpan> sometimes connect to internet and ubuntu says it is connected but it is not and i have to connect 3 or 4  times to really get connected
<th1> maco, you're right, DENY doesn't even exist ;)
<bsc2010> dominicdinada: A what?
<ActionParsnip> yonahw: boot to root recovery mode and run: Xorg --configure    it will make a skeleton file you can flesh out
<maco> th1: heh woops :)
<dominicdinada> tucemiux: I have a printer server running not a network printer
<Barami> dominicdinada, bsc2010's printer is connected ubuntu..;
<maco> th1: i think im being confused by ufw calling it deny :-/  *why* does it use a different term than iptables does?
<bsc2010> See, if I connect a printer to a OSX machine, it will just be available for all computers in the network. Every computer can see it (Zerofonc/Bonjour)
<yonahw> ActionParsnip: are there any options which don't involve rebooting?
<dominicdinada> Barami: YES he is trying to set up a print server......................................................................................................................
<ActionParsnip> yonahw: Canonical think udev can detect all flawlessly but it often doesnt. xorg.conf doesn't exist due to udev existing but if the file exists it will be obeyed
<Barami> and he want to access printer from mac or windows.
<th1> maco, maybe ebcause it doesn't correspond 1:1 to a DROP or REJECT rule
<Aethelred> MaRK-I: that page gives a method to install flash using nspluginwrapper. Nspluginwrapper has always been problematic for me. I'm looking for the alpha release of flash for 64-bit linux.
<maco> th1: but it does...
<bsc2010> dominicdinada: Exactly as Barami said.
<ActionParsnip> yonahw: you can shutdown the X server then run it then restart x
<zuntzikxtanlpan> 10.10 isnt out but im downloading alpha version i guess
<ikonia> dominicdinada: easy on the .... there please
<maco> th1: if you do "ufw default deny" itll act like drop. or "ufw default reject" or "ufw default accept" act like they sound
<ActionParsnip> yonahw: or you can just wait until its convenient
<th1> maco, no idea then :) I always use a script full of iptables rules rather than any of the frameworks for small systems
<nibu-bau> hi, what package have tha arm-linux-gcc?
<yonahw> ActionParsnip: thanks, I guess I will just wait.
<dominicdinada> Barami: like you pointed out to bsc2010 get the printer by IP.... he is confused about a GUI printing solution because MAC and WINDOWS use their own spoolers to talk to the printers... this is gui isnt it ?
<MaRk-I> Aethelred: that's the problem adobe took out the 64bit....
<bsc2010> dominicdinada: The printer doesn't have an IP.
<bsc2010> It is connected via USB to my Ubuntu laptop.
<nickwebcoukubunt> trism, thanks, ill keep iot running and see if ti happens again.. Grr.. lulz..
<Jordan_U> Aethelred: Adobe stopped releasing new beta versions of the 64 bit plugin and took down the download page
<tucemiux> dominicdinada, yes, once you have the printer shared  you can configure it using the IP,  if you have any problems doing that you can ask for help, being specific with your question -- I have done that so I know it works, you might run into config problems, make sure you give printing access to whoever needs to use the printer
<asad2005> Can some one tell me whats wrong with the following "iptables -t filter -I OUTPUT -d 127.0.0.1 -p tcp --dport 3128 -m owner! --uid-owner dansguardian -j DROP"
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa.html
<Barami> dominicdinada, that's right. but i don't know windows very well..;;
<dominicdinada> bsc2010 if the printer is connected to the ubuntu machine it will have that ip
<zuntzikxtanlpan> how do i use packages ive got in 9.10 in future 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: its 10.0 rather than 10.1 but its 64bit native
<dominicdinada> as long as you have the print server setup
<EvilPhoenix> asad2005: you could try in #netfilter
<Aethelred> MaRK-I: Yeah... I know that. Read about it. But that file must be out there in the wild. I don't care of Adobe hosts it.
<ActionParsnip> zuntzikxtanlpan: 10.10 is offtopic here
<th1> is it possible in Ubuntu's installer to pass a command line option or something that enables certain PPI or external repositories by default and consider them during installation?
<iuLianB> hello again. i tried using the option "nodmraid", but ubuntu still doesn't show any device in the list.
<iuLianB> any other suggestions?
<ascor> Hello it's me again :P
<Duergar> Ok, just tried running nm-applet and it's saying an instance is already running. I don't see it in the upper right. It has the date, user, and power. that's it
<dominicdinada> bsc2010 if your printer is connected to the ubuntu machine and you have the print server / samba set up it will be the ip of your ubuntu machine... it will automatically be listing on the port for printer traffic
<zuntzikxtanlpan> how do i use packages ive got in 9.10 in future 10.04
<MaRk-I> Aethelred: well a couple of hours ago someone installed that particular one and they said it worked good
<MaRk-I> good luck finding it
<ActionParsnip> th1: you can customise the install ISO and add the PPAs or even update the packages to be installed to be the latest ones
<ascor> i just wanna know:
<zuntzikxtanlpan> forget it
<th1> Duergar, there is some fuckaroo in 10.04 so it auto hides the icon if it doesn't have anything to do. I don't know how to get it up in that case :(
<ascor> Can i change the color of the ubuntu logo in the upper left corner?
<th1> Duergar, but I would like to know :)
<trebuchet> I'm encountering this bug, but a fix mentioned by a poster in the tracker links to wiki.netbsd.se, which is dead(no google cache or archive.org versions either), so I cannot see what the work-around is. How do I mount my UFS/FFS2 under Lucid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/268665
<Bogus8> looking to install fuppes... their wiki says I should have pthreads installed... I don't think I do... but I'm finding it hard to tell.
<ActionParsnip> zuntzikxtanlpan: you can't the 9.10 packages are for Karmic, not maverick. Maverick is also offtopic here. Please take it to #ubuntu+1
<Bogus8> Any help?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | bogus8
<ubottu> bogus8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zuntzikxtanlpan> does anybody know why my internet is so slow in 10.04?
<Bogus8> ActionParsnip: Umm, I already dead
<ascor> Can i change the color of the ubuntu logo in the upper left corner?
<Bogus8> did*
<th1> Bogus8, if you have a normal ubuntu then you have pthreads for sure
<ActionParsnip> zuntzikxtanlpan: tweak the settings in sysctl.conf as well as use a different DNS and/or local DNS
<Bogus8> th1: I am running server 10.4
<th1> Bogus8, yes even then
<Bogus8> th1: ok, cool thanks!
<th1> Bogus8, ls /lib/libpthread*
<Marzipan_D> anyone know whut is so cool about mutt mail?
<Bogus8> someone suggested doing a `locate pthreads.h` or something like that but that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> ascor: i think if you right click it you can edit it there
<Jordan_U> headbuster: th1: Just running grub-install /dev/sda within a wubi system won't actually install grub to the mbr, the "lupin-support" package contains its own grub-install which overrides the normal one and just re-installs the wubildr file.
<erUSUL> Bogus8: pthreads are part of the libc library
<caotic> Hi, does anyone knows how can I enable ssh and sshfs as root remotely ?
<th1> Bogus8, ls -l /usr/include/pthread.h
<maco> Bogus8: dpkg -S pthreads.h
<Bogus8> erUSUL: I had read that.. but that whole pthread.h thing was throwing me
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | caotic
<ubottu> caotic: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<maco> Bogus8: thatd tell you if a package containing it is installed
<erkan^> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bogus8> maco: true...
<erUSUL> Bogus8: you need the -dev libc6-dev ( install build-essentials )
<th1> caotic, you can put an ssh key into root's .ssh directory
<ActionParsnip> caotic: simply ssh over then run: sudo -i
<zuntzikxtanlpan> is it possible to talk privately?
<th1> ActionParsnip, how is that going to help him when he wants to use sshfs??
<ascor> ActionParsnip no i can'T
<abhijit> !pm | zuntzikxtanlpan
<ubottu> zuntzikxtanlpan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest57177> my root password is "x",    i irc as root too
<iuLianB> does anybody know what to do if when i try to install ubuntu 10.04, it doesn't show any devices in the partition menu? i have some NTFS partitions, and an ext3 partition, but none show up. If instead of installing i run ubuntu from RAM, it can see my hdd and i can mount any partition with no problems.
<headbuster> Jordan_U, so can you please tell me in few words what should I do because I am a noob. If it's too complicated I will just stay with this. I really don't mind it loading...
<ActionParsnip> th1: copy the file over as user using sshfs then ssh over to use sudo to copy the data
<Jordan_U> headbuster: IMHO it's too complicated to be worth it.
<jlebar> How do I install the 32-bit version of, say, libgtk2.0-dev, on a 64-bit system?  I thought it might be lib32gtk2.0-dev, but that doesn't seem to work.
<th1> ActionParsnip, not if he wants to access the file system as root
<ascor> Can i change the color of the ubuntu logo in the upper left corner?
<ActionParsnip> !who | zuntzikxtanlpan
<ubottu> zuntzikxtanlpan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abhijit> iuLianB, I suggest that you first make free spaec from windows and again check from ubuntu live cd. this is just a guess. but give a try
<monkey_dust> iuLianB, type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal, to see your partitions
<caotic> ActionParsnip: yeah but what about sshfs to /var/www/...
<ActionParsnip> th1: the user will be able to upload the files as user to the users home, then ssh in a console over then move the files
<Duergar> th1: right click and add the notification area
<ascor> Can i change the color of the ubuntu logo in the upper left corner? I mean where is the logo located?
<caotic> ActionParsnip: that work around wont work
<headbuster> Jordan_U, Ok. Thanks anyway :)
<iuLianB> i'm not installing it from a console, i'm just using the wizard. and i also tried letting some unformatted space, too. but it can't see that either
<ActionParsnip> Guest57177: oh dear. massive fail
<th1> caotic, first edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and make sure PermitRootLogin is yes and then sudo passwd to set a password for root (or better sudo ssh-keygen to generate him a keypair)
<Sirisian|Work> For cronjob I'm trying to run something as a test '*/1 * * * * wget -N http://wwmt-radar.freedombroadcasting.net/7day.jpg /var/www/cico/' <-- this is saving the image to /root/ though. Why?
<caotic> th1: I see thanks a lot :D
<Sirisian|Work> it works in the CLI if I just paste it in but it won't work using cronjob
<lousygarua> Sirisian|Work, which crontab you set? the root/global one or your own user one?
<Sirisian|Work> lousygarua, crontab -e
<ascor> Can i change the color of the ubuntu logo in the upper left corner? I mean where is the logo located?
<ActionParsnip> caotic: sur eit will, once the files are on the remote server you can console over and do the move to the right folder using: sudo cp -r, why wont it work??
<Sirisian|Work> lousygarua, oh wait. I'm signed in as root though
<caotic> ActionParsnip: cp is not the same as mount
<Sirisian|Work> lousygarua, I'm not sure I understand why it would redirect the saved file to /root/ though when I specifically gave it a place to put the file
<ActionParsnip> caotic: i thought the data was just to be copied to the folder?
<caotic> ActionParsnip: I need to work with my ide in the files stored in a headless ubuntu server (for testing )
<th1> ActionParsnip, he obviously want to edit the files in place from the remote machine without logging in and copying them around afterwards
<shell-fu> If I install a program with root, will all my users in the '/home' directory be able to see that program/utility?
<caotic> ActionParsnip: nope thanks anyway
<th1> ActionParsnip, how doesn't that make sense
<bsc2010> I hate Ubuntu.
<corpsegrindr> Has anyone succefully gotten HDMI audio to work on a nvidia G210?
<Duergar> ok, got the wifi thing fixed. woot woot.
<shell-fu> bsc2010, ##freebsd
<Duergar> thanks guys for all your help!
<ActionParsnip> th1: its more secure to disable root login with ssh, its the first account an attacker will use if s/he smells an SSH port open
<Guest57177> bsc2010 debian
<th1> ActionParsnip, of course it's more secure but if the password is good it doesn't really matter
<shell-fu> installing a program with root will allow all subusers in the '/home' directory to see this program, lets say kompozer for example'.
<lousygarua> Sirisian|Work, i think there's an option for wget to save to a certain directory
<caotic> ActionParsnip: yes you are completely right , but I dont give a cr@p for that machine is a VM  at a private network, nothing sensible on it
<lousygarua> Sirisian|Work, it's not working just by writing the directory after the wget function
<th1> ActionParsnip, main thing is that he wants to access files with root permissions from remote via sshfs and that does require an open root account
<markit> hi, my 70-persistent-net.rules has only the comments, not rules for eth0, eth1... how is that? how can I force to rebuild and populate?
<Strangebrew> hi, this is my problem: when i log-in to msn through pidgin,amsn, kopete  others dont see me as "Avocado" they just see "A" ....which doesnt happen on windows..thank you
<bingomanatee> Is there anyone who can help me through installing courier over postfix to handle pop3 accounts?
<Guest57177> ActionParsnip heh that's why i allow root,  root == non-privleged very confined, very logged.
<dominicdinada> bsc2010: www.pocketslax.org   :D
<lousygarua> Sirisian|Work, try "wget http://something.somewhere/ -O /path/to/file
<Duergar> does ubuntu 10.4 play well with windows 7?
<th1> Duergar, I have them installed in dual boot on my desktop and it works fine
<dominicdinada> Duergar: What do you mean play well ?
<ocean> hi guys i am using ubuntu 10.4.can any one help me to install sun java please
<caotic> Duergar: I think the question is will W7 play well with ubuntu
<markit> Duergar: usually Free software plays well, can't be said of M$ ones
<ActionParsnip> Guest57177: running browsers and IRCclients as root is massively foolish
<bihari> i have problem
<Duergar> For my school stuff and gaming I want to keep windows 7 on here. Want to play with ubuntu again. I miss it now that it's on my girl's laptop. lol
<dominicdinada> markit: Not always true ..........
<caotic> they do, but if you install windows after ubuntu W will overwrite the boot loader ( you wont be able to choose "boot ubuntu" ) until you take some actions
<ActionParsnip> ocean: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<th1> ocean, open Software Centre and choose Edit->Software Sources and enable all repos in Ubuntu and Other software then just search for Sun Java
<kryptyk> ocean: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<caotic> Duergar: why choose
<Guest57177> ActionParsnip root == UID=2001 GID=100
<markit> ocean: sun java has been moved in different repositories, google for them (I just remember that news, but never used myself)
<ActionParsnip> kryptyk: great minds eh ;)
<Aethelred> Second question... Firefox 3.6 is just now available for 9.04. I've updated. I've been running Shiretoko for a while. Where can I find all the bookmarks (etc.) that I've accumulated in all that time? I'd like to import them to the now-updated Firefox 3.6
<Duergar> I was going ot use the ubuntu installer and partition like 50 gigs to ubuntu just for fun. lol
<caotic> Duergar: virtualbox allows you to create a machine inside windows
<kryptyk> ActionParsnip: Indeed
<markit> dominicdinada: maybe you missed my "usually" word at the beginning :)
<Redcl0ud> I use ubuntu 10.04 along with win 7 ultimate and I have run into no problems yet
<Duergar> is virtualbox free?
<Strangebrew> yeah
<slinker1> yes
<caotic> Duergar: as in free beer
<slinker1> w00t
<bihari> in my gtk-recodmy desktop its says recoding is finished. recode my desktop has exited with 768 description:could not open/configure sound card
<Scunizi> I"ve switched from network manager to wicd for my wired desktop.. looking at dmesg I see dhclient3 tries to load "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" which doesn't exist.. I also see in dmesg my network card comes up and goes down a couple of times on boot before it stabilizes...  How do I clean this up and make the card come up and stick on the first attempt (set for static not dhcp)
<caotic> Duergar: not as freedom
<th1> Duergar, yes its free and community edition is Free
<monkey_dust> guys, my brightness applet won't work - is there a way to increase the laptop's brightness, using the CLI?
<kryptyk> Duergar: I have been running Lucid with Win7 inside as a VM using VirtualBox with no issues at all
<markit> Duergar: there is a Free as in Freedom version, and also one as in free beer (so bad by definition :))
<dominicdinada> markit: Amazing not to bash any software but M$ year to date has had the least major bugs of any :D to bad the 2 most recent bugs haha
<caotic> Duergar: happy ubuntuing :)
<kryptyk> However, you have to download and manually install the sound drivers for Win7
<dominicdinada> least this year******
<bihari> in my gtk-recodmy desktop its says recoding is finished. recode my desktop has exited with 768 description:could not open/configure sound card<< wht to do?
<ActionParsnip> Duergar: there is an open version which is free in cost and code, there is also a closed source one which is free in money
<markit> so you all have udev with 70-persistent-net.rules  populated?
<iuLianB> does anybody know what to do if when i try to install ubuntu 10.04, it doesn't show any devices in the partition menu? i have some NTFS partitions, and an ext3 partition, but none show up. Tried leaving some unallocated space, maybe it will see that, but no result. If instead of installing i run ubuntu from RAM, it can see my hdd and i can mount any partition with no problems.
<th1> iuLianB, what if you boot the installer in "Try Ubuntu" mode and then start the installer from there?
<Duergar> will i have to burn a copy of ubuntu 10.4 for it or can I just use daemon tools and install it in virtualbox?
<th1> Duergar, you dont even need to use daemon tools, virtualbox can mount an iso directly in  the virtual PC's cd-rom drive
<iuLianB> th1, tried that, same thing. I mounted the ext3 drive, and when i started the installer, it automatically unmounted it and didn't show anything in the list.
<Barami> Duergar, you can use iso file that is working like cdrom.
<maco> Guest57177: you've got things a bit turned around. i suggest you read up. root = UID 0
<Barami> virtualbox support cdrom emulation by iso.
<Duergar> shaweet! I know what I'm gonna be downloading. lol. needed 32 bit for her laptop, gotta get 64 for me. lol
<th1> iuLianB, I think the installer keeps a log in /tmp or /var/log you should probably look there and see if there are any messages about why it hides that disk
<ikonia> last Guest57177
<Guest57177> maco don't tell me how ignorant you are about the way i have my system set up.   just accept that you don't know.
<dominicdinada> th1: could it be bad sectors on the drive ?
<ikonia> fix even
<maco> intentionally configured brokenly? i see
<th1> dominicdinada, sorry you lost me
<monkey_dust> guys, my brightness applet won't work - is there a way to increase the laptop's brightness, using the CLI? I do not find the item in GConf
<dominicdinada> th1: his drive having problems mounting ? could be bad sectors ?
<SpRiNkLeZ> monkey_dust, what's the model of laptop
<th1> dominicdinada, no it won't show the drive in the installer but it will mount it
<th1> that doesn't sound like baddd sectors
<monkey_dust> SpRiNkLeZ, ACER Aspire 5735Z
<SpRiNkLeZ> monkey_dust, your exact model might not be on here but this might be helpful http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html
<SpRiNkLeZ> monkey_dust, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+5735z
<winmutt> i am trying to run three monitors, 2 on dualhead fglrx and one onboard intel
<winmutt> i think i have xorg setup for the third monitor, i see where it loads the intel driver
<winmutt> but no love
<SpRiNkLeZ> monkey_dust, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994382
<dominicdinada> Ok a Second question i have is with the updates yesterday Samba wont work I am assuming it is because samba is setup and mapped idmap gid.... if i remove that will it work correctly ?
<Scunizi> winmutt: you'll have to hand configure an xorg.conf.....
<winmutt> scunizi: i have
<winmutt> scunizi: althought not correctly however
<Scunizi> winmutt: is the dual head a nvidia card?
<winmutt> i see maybe
<winmutt> dual head is fglrx
<winmutt> ati
<ikonia> winmutt: it won't work then
<ikonia> winmutt: the ati and nvidia propriatary drivers use an extension to the xorg xserver that won't allow it to span 3 monitors with a different technology on the 3rd
<ikonia> winmutt: they are bascailly locking the xorg server to 1 physical card
<winmutt> i can do it with xinerama though right
<ikonia> winmutt: well, yes and no
<winmutt> lol
<ikonia> winmutt: you won't get any acceleration on the physical cards, byt you can split the 3 monitors, but you can't use the closed source drivers
<winmutt> isee
<winmutt> reboot
<dominicdinada> Ok a Second question i have is with the updates yesterday Samba wont work I am assuming it is because samba is setup and mapped idmap gid.... if i remove that will it work correctly ?
<kb9cmw> how do I convert wma files to mp3 ?
<VuuuuM> selam
<Araneidae> update-manager shows linux-{,headers-,image-}generic as recommended updates .. but they're greyed out and won't install
<MDVz0r> when i put my laptop in standby using the liveCD of ubuntu 10.04, resuming works perfectly, but when i install ubuntu from the same liveCD and try to restore from standby i only get a black screen (everything seems to work, i can connect via SSH, but the screen stays black), does anyone got an idea?
<^peanut^> kb9cmw: try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<Araneidae> Same story in synaptic
<KelebekSohbet935> Selam..
<VuuuuM> KelebekSohbet935
<VuuuuM> turk
<VuuuuM> h.g xD
<VuuuuM> ne selamý
<FloodBot2> VuuuuM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VuuuuM> buranýn yuzde 99 yabancý
<VuuuuM> xD
<Araneidae> Any idea what's going on there?
<KelebekSohbet935> ne oluyor
<KelebekSohbet935> lem burda
<VuuuuM> ban yedým
<LjL> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<VuuuuM> burasý dunyanýn en buyuk sunucusu :)
<KelebekSohbet935> anladým
<VuuuuM> LjL thanks you
<KelebekSohbet935> biz reklam yapamakmý burda
<VuuuuM> KelebekSohbet935 tam su anda bu kanalda 1534 kýsý var
<sulfuricteaparty> Hey
<VuuuuM> ýstersen bak
<KelebekSohbet935> ý am ediz
<KelebekSohbet935> ý am from Turk
<KelebekSohbet935> aya
<sulfuricteaparty> Anyone get a black screen with a blinking curser on ubuntu 10 instead of a boot up?
<maco> KelebekSohbet935: #ubuntu-tr
<MBG1987> salam
<preston> hey, whats the difference between 9.10 and 10.04?
<KelebekSohbet935> nediyo lan
<KelebekSohbet935> bu
<KelebekSohbet935> www.trsohbetci.com
<VuuuuM> #ubuntu-tr kanalýna gýt dýyo
<VuuuuM> xD
<KelebekSohbet935> gelin burda
<ikonia> KelebekSohbet935: please don't spam
<VuuuuM> reklam mý yapýyn xD
<th1> wtf
<VuuuuM> hahaha:  : )
<trism> Araneidae: yes I have that too, if you look, they are only the meta packages, not the actual kernel and headers, so they may have been pushed out early (that's probably why they're greyed out)
<th1> get those mfs kickbanned
<FloodBot2> VuuuuM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KelebekSohbet935> sohbet edin
<ikonia> th1: please control your language
<sulfuricteaparty> i cant get 10.4 to boot up. Cd works live but the thing just wont boot.. its set as only OS on system
<KelebekSohbet935> Evet.
<KelebekSohbet935> Vampire0
<ikonia> KelebekSohbet935: stop
<MBG1987> How to select multiple windows and close them at once ?
<MBG1987> How to select multiple windows and close them at once ?
<preston> ive got a question if anyone can answer
<ikonia> preston: just ask
<maco> MBG1987: dont think you can
<philinux> !question | preston
<ubottu> preston: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KelebekSohbet935> ne
<KelebekSohbet935> diyor lan
<KelebekSohbet935> bu
<KelebekSohbet935> www.trsohbetci.com
<dominicdinada> sulfuricteaparty: i do from time to time i hold enter until i get it to boot..... or i ctrl alt del and make sure all my usb drives unplugged... although this is a laptop i dont care about it was saved from the graveyard
<preston> whats the difference between 9.10 and 10.04?
<maco> preston: 6 months?
<Afrix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPyzC1NFkJE
<MBG1987> maco from the gnome panel like in window$
<preston> in terms of software differences
<Araneidae> trism, it's rather odd, though: Properties/Versions shows four versions available (.22, .23, .24 and .25)
<maco> preston: new version of gnome, more indicator redesign work
<MDVz0r> when i put my laptop in standby using the liveCD of ubuntu 10.04, resuming works perfectly, but when i install ubuntu from the same liveCD and try to restore from standby i only get a black screen (everything seems to work, i can connect via SSH, but the screen stays black), does anyone got an idea?
<maco> preston: prettier bootsplash
<preston> ok. thanks.
<sulfuricteaparty> it wont let me do anything. i tryed the ctrl alt f1 but it just hangs there. i even let it run for 1 hour and nothing but "blink blink" >.<
<Araneidae> trism, The odd thing is that .24 is marked (now) and .25 is marked (lucid-updates)
<Araneidae> ... however `uname -a` says I'm running 32-23
<philinux> maco: not here nVidia
<Araneidae>  and I've only just rebooted half an hour ago!
<preston> are there any ati radeon drivers for ubuntu?
<dominicdinada> sulfuricteaparty: I SAID that i ctrl alt del.... and when it reboots i hold the enter key.... i dont know why it hangs but if i shutdown with usb drives attached and try to reboot with them removed it hangs like you say
<philinux> preston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<Araneidae> trism, still it's encouraging that you've got the same oddness
<dominicdinada> not ctrl alt f1
<philinux> preston: is it a new ati card
<maco> philinux: it would be prettier if you used open drivers for nvidia, like the default nouveau ones
<adambuntu> hey all
<preston> im running karmic koala right now. and its x1200
<sulfuricteaparty> i was stating whats up with me not arguing with you dominicdinada
<trism> Araneidae: yes it is odd that 25 is included in there, since 24 is still in proposed, have to wait and see
<philinux> maco: fixed it with framebuffer
<adambuntu> question, any good utilities for icmp sweep to a gui frontend for network monitoring?
<dominicdinada> sulfuricteaparty: and i was stating that when that happens with me... that is what i do and it boots no problem...
<ubuntuisloved> looking at dmesg how can i tell intel or nvidia graphics card what should i grepping looking for?
<^peanut^> adambuntu: Wireshare
<philinux> maco: nouveau only 2d. I paid for my card
<^peanut^> adambuntu: Wireshark
<jpds> unimatrix: lspci | grep VGA
<^peanut^> !wireshark | adambuntu
<th1> ubuntuisloved, better type lspci instead
<maco> philinux: it can do 3d...sometimes
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, will that do all network from my local machine, or should I put that on the dc?
<maco> philinux: depends if you bought the same card as one of the developers ;-)
<cdubya> this battery applet issue is extremely annoying.
<philinux> maco: 8600GT works really fine now with workaround
<^peanut^> adambuntu: Wireshark is a network traffic monitoring tools for all tcp/ip/udp stuff
<sulfuricteaparty> yeah didnt work panties out of wad plz = P
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, i will look at it, but last i saw, it didnt map a network with a gui...
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, thanks!
<mib_mib> hey guys, when i want to list my ruby gems, i do 'gem list', and it returns a string like *** LOCAL GEMS **** \n gem1 \n gem2, etc etc .... but when i redirect this to a file, i.e. gem list > mygems.txt, it doesn't have the line *** LOCAL GEMS *** -- what is happening to this line?
<trism> Araneidae: actually, not I just checked it, it is 2.6.32.24.25, just a confusing version string, it is actually 24
<^peanut^> adambuntu: if you need something that maps nodes on a network and can lay them out really nice in a gui/web interface...check out nagios
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, i will look
<th1> mib_mib, eh try #ruby
<atcasanova> try 2> mygems.txt
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, thanks!
<^peanut^> adambuntu: if you want full graphing stats on nodes, check out cacti...
<^peanut^> adambuntu: np, your welcome
<mib_mib> th1: this is a linux question though, it doesn't seem to be writing to stdout
<Araneidae> trism, oh!
<th1> mib_mib, but I'm sure the #ruby people are better qualified to answer it still ;)
<preston> anyone get back to me on those drivers?
<Araneidae> no relation to `uname -r` then...
<th1> mib_mib, anyway if you redirect you probably get the "header" to stderr and the text to stdout so try COMMAND 2>&1 > output.txt
<philinux> preston: This shows the significant changes in Lucid http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/05/lucid-dream-ars-reviews-ubuntu-1004.ars
<philinux> preston: what card is it
<preston> ati radeon x1200
<Araneidae> Oh crap.  My pyuic4 tries to import qwt_plot rather than PyQt4.  Damn damn damn
<mib_mib> th1: no that doesn't work!
<th1> mib_mib, what do you get then?
<mib_mib> i get just the list of gems, and not the first line!
<Sirisian|Work> lousygarua, it worked thank you :)
<th1> maybe it uses istty() to see if it's outputting to a terminal and only shows a header if it is
<ManDay> Does anyone know a very much lightweight Calendar App which floats on the desktop and supports appointments?
<philinux> preston: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471599 Do a search for your card. There's probably a few more threads.
<preston> thx
<philinux> preston: Yep there is. http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+10.04+ati+radeon+x1200&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<figure002> hello. quick launchpad question. i should use "Blueprints" for filing feature requests right?
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, do you use cacti?
<Sary> figure002: right
<Sary> Sary: Hello Ubuntu ;)
<figure002> Sary: ok, thanks
<StaRetji1> folks, I have ubuntu installed on usb stick (live with permanent storage) and I have 4 wireless usb cards! I can't set any of these to work in master mode. Is there someone willing to help going trough set up.
<Sary> figure002: Good luck ;)
<coordinador> Hi, vinagre doesnt find vnc servers in network, possibly vncserver doesnt notify to avahi
<philinux> figure002: A minor change can often be described in a bug report. The issue may actually be a bug (a fault in existing software). A simple change can be expressed as a 'wishlist' bug. For more complex changes we need to write a 'blueprint'. Blueprints (a.k.a. "specs") are documents suitable for developers to study and act upon. These should usually only be written by developers actively working on realizing the idea.
<Sary> coordinador: Maybe in the BIOS Setup !
<th1> mib_mib, yeah that looks like its what it does
<th1> i just tried it ..
<coordinador> Sary, what? how?
<alexxville> i have a quick problem which i know is common but i guess i didn't find a solution anywhere. my girlfriend has a dell dimension 2400 with intel graphics controller video. i installed ubuntu and it gives me a standy by mode on my screen and nothing happens after the splash. i tried i915.modeset=0 and 1 on the launch options in the grub and didn't help. thanks
<coordinador> Sary, what do you mean?
<Sary> coordinador: Wait
<figure002> philinux: awesome, thanks for the clear explanation.
<alexxville> it's ubuntu 10.04 lucid btw
<philinux> figure002: From here. Old but still correct. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896777
<trism> mib_mib: th1: yes, it does, in query_command.rb: if ui.outs.tty? or both? then say "** LOCAL GEMS ***" end
<th1> mib_mib, if ui.outs.tty? or both? then say "*** LOGAL GEMS ***"
<figure002> philinux: gonna read it right now ;)
<cdubya> alexxville, not trying to discourage you, but good luck.....tried installing on the same machine and never would work right. Finally gave up as I didn't have the time to chase it....
<th1> trism, lol yes just found the same file/line :)
<mib_mib> interesting
<alexxville> cdubya, thanks, but i would like to try my best to find a solution. i think the best way is to just install a graphics card you know? a simple ati radeon 9250 or something lmao pci
<th1> mib_mib, so you can set --both and then it will show the header even if its being redirected but then it will also be slow because it lists "remote gems"
<cdubya> alexxville, you may be right, but again, I don't have the time or patience for that anymore....I need something that will work out of the box and this wasn't the solution for me in that situation. Others, yes, by all means, but that one, no.
<mib_mib> th1: so what does the tty? function actually do here? the description says 'Returns true if ios is associated with a terminal device (tty), false otherwise. ' what does this mean?
<th1> mib_mib, I suspect it calls isatty() C library function: http://www.manpagez.com/man/3/isatty/
<Sary> coordinador: Wich OS you're in ,
<coordinador> Sary, ubuntu 9.04
<enix316> is there a program for linux to recover deleted files on a windows format HD. I have the drive mounted to my ubuntu box and can browse, but my google-fu is weak today and cant get any leads.
<th1> mib_mib, it basically means, that if the standard output file descriptor points to a terminal and not a file it returns true
<winmutt> poop
<th1> mib_mib, which is true when you run the command interactively but not when you redirect its output to a file
<winmutt> so fglrx is unloading the intel driver
<Sary> coordinador: alright , what is the wireless brand model
<tobiasz> how do I disable screen blanking?
<mib_mib> th1: ah okay, so a 'pipe' then is not necessarily executed AFTER the command, interesting
<winmutt> is there an open source ati driver? just ati?
<alexxville> cdubya, imo, i think if you try to figure things out and solve them, you will learn more and more about linux and the errors and such am i right? i mean i understand you don't have the patience for it, but it doesn't hurt to try you know?
<cdubya> alexxville, by all means, give it your best.....it can't hurt to dive in and learn.
<mib_mib> th1: so like COMMAND | grep something | sed ....  | awk ....|  > somefile.txt , each of these know that they are going to a file?
<th1> mib_mib, no they are not going to a file they are going to a pipe (except the last one) which is neitehr a file nor a terminal  :)
<mib_mib> th1: i guess i was always under the impression that each of these happened atomically and independently kind of
<coordinador> Sary, i think my problem is different that you think, my problem is that Vinagre (the remote desktop viewer), cannot find automatically the vnc servers in my network
<j_ayen_green> 10.4 hung on me while importing a mysql dump. i had to kill it, and now i'm getting a few disk diagnostic messages when it comes up (and mysql won't start). tried to run the disk utility and check the disk, but it complains that the disk is mounted...?
<alexxville> cdubya, yeah i know, i was just saying. i'm not here for arguing even though we weren't lol, but i just like to say things and feel like I'm right. I don't like to be negative and stuff.
<mib_mib> th1: ah true, okay
<lousygarua> Sirisian|Work, glad to help :)
<coordinador> my network doesnt have any wireless interface, is just a server, wich many users log into it.
<mib_mib> oh ahaha | >
<th1> mib_mib, only in DOS :) in linux they all run at the same time and each pipe is a file descriptor pair
<winmutt> trying to run fglrx + intel for 3 screens
<mib_mib> they run at the same time? don't they have to run sequentially
<mib_mib> th1: or it 'streams' rather
<th1> mib_mib, all the commands are running and when someone writes to its standard output it's available at the staaandard input of the next in the chain
<th1> pipe() creates 2 file descriptors one for writing and one for reading. whatever is written on the first cna be read from the second.
<mib_mib> th1: so as many file descriptors as necessary could be created
<th1> of course the write can block if the second process is not reading fast enough
<mib_mib> th1: theoretically, could the 'gem list' command create a file descriptor, say file descriptor 5, and write to that (and it be seen on the terminal, or is that only stdout (fd 1)?
<th1> mib_mib, http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/93531-how-does-pipe-work.html
<th1> mib_mib, yes it can be done you can do that from the shell
<Sary> coordinador: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013499
<lixiang> it's time to slepp
<coordinador> Sary, lets see
<th1> mib_mib, you can open a file descriptor to a file and redirect stdout to that if you want
<Sary> coordinador: i hope you'd find something
<coordinador> Sary, thank you but i already saw this website and didnt solve my problem, thank you again anyway :)
<j_ayen_green> what gets me past "Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system" trying to run the disk check utility?
<Sary> Umm
<mib_mib> th1: but if i did that in the gem program when i type 'gem list'  the "*** LOCAL GEMS ***" wouldn't show up on the terminal out, right? basically the only thing i can see outputted to terminal is fd 1 2 or 3 rite
<Jordan_U> j_ayen_green: If it's your root filesystem then run "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot. On the next boot a filesystem check will be made.
<j_ayen_green> Jordan_U: well, it does some file check when it boots, and I get diagnostic errors about a few read hangs at various locations and a couple sector issues... but will doing this have it fix those?
<th1> mib_mib, no it will never show up unless you write directly to a terminal device
<Sary> coordinador: try searching and ask again , i would like to through with these .. but i have to go out
<Jordan_U> j_ayen_green: What do the SMART diagnostics say? What you're describing sounds like hardware failure.
<pil> hello everyone. I need help for rebuilding a lost /boot. Any pointer?
<Sary> coordinador: Good luck , bbl
<mib_mib> th1: okay thanks for clearing up the understanding -- so can i link a file descriptor i create to a terminal and have it displayed there (that isn't stdout file descriptor)
<Jordan_U> pil: How was it "lost"?
<cdubya> alexxville, no worries. Seriously, I hope you DO get it to work. :-)
<th1> mib_mib, yes but it will only go to that terminal in that case
<pil> it was on its own disk which .... well is lost
<pil> doesn't work anymore
<alexxville> cdubya, thanks man :D a lot of nice supporters here on ubuntu channel :D i like it
<j_ayen_green> Jordan_U: ubuntu's running in vbox, and it hung when I was importing a mysql dump into mysql, and vbox couldn't stop the vm, so I had to kill it from windows. I guess the vm file has issues...doubt it's the physical disk
<pil> doesn't even allow the pc to boot... harsware failure
<mib_mib> th1: whereas stdout is automatically created for each terminal?
<tricktrickoli> what is the name for ubuntu french?
<MaRk-I> enix316: testdisk/photorec to recover files
<kryl> hi
<Scunizi> Why do I have to restart smbd after boot to get the shares recognized by other machines?
<kryl> I have problem with luminosity in batterie mode with t510i (thinkpad)
<Alexzor> if i have a core 2 duo, do install the 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu installer?
<finemann> guys, here's a wallpaper i made just now: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=30wbipx&s=3
<Scunizi> Alexzor: either one
<Scunizi> Alexzor: how much ram do you have?
<finemann> your comments welcomed
<kryl> can you help me to understand what happens ? and the settings buttons for luminosity doesn't work too
<MaRk-I> !fr | tricktrickoli
<ubottu> tricktrickoli: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Alexzor> Scunizi: 4gb
<tricktrickoli> thx mark
<bergLNX> jeeeesus... the wierdest bug ever renders ubuntu completely useless for me...
<Scunizi> Alexzor: do you have to use citrix for anything?
<MaRk-I> tricktrickoli: yw
<Alexzor> Scunizi: not really sure what that is
<bihari> Bored
<bihari> :(
<oliver_> I installed Ubuntu on my eee pc with 2gb ram and ubuntu create a swap that was 6gb! Is it normal?
<bihari> Hi mark whats up :)
<bergLNX> windows stop responding to my mouseclicks... and alt-tab, but everything else works
<gumpish> :\ so i'm running ubuntu karmic and Fx 3.6.7 just hit the repos. I installed it and youtube still works fine but when i try to access the product image viewer in newegg i get "the adobe flash plugin has crashed
<bergLNX> now I cant even shut down...
<MaRk-I> hi bihari
<maco> bergLNX: if you ctrl+alt+f1 you can login and type "sudo halt" to shut down
<bergLNX> is there a way to somehow restart whatever is handeling my windows?
<Scunizi> Alexzor: I'll take that as a no.. businesses use it for web access to programs... I run kubuntu 64 and have run ubuntu 64 with no issues.. I also run 32 bit.. so on your machine either way.. the 64 bit will take advantage of the ram you have..
<Guest13763> I have a script at /pat/to/script.sh that runs just fine if I type "bash /path/to/script.sh" and the command line.... using Ubuntu 9.10 to learn about this will be doing this on a sever once tested running 9.10 server..... My question how do I schedule crontab to run this script every 30min  right now I have 0,30 * * * * /path/to/script.sh in my crontab
<pil> so... I've put a new disk for /boot, booted from live cd, partitioned, mkfs, made up a chroot environment with all filesystems in place, chrooted into it, reinstalled kernel, grub, rebooted and it worked except it just leaves me on the text mode login screen
<enix316> !MaRk-I thanks
<bergLNX> maco: problem is that I leave everything unsaved... and I have this problem every time now, just a question of time
<pil> Jordan_U: still there?
<Jordan_U> pil: Yes.
<ubuntu-usr> n #wordpress
<MaRk-I> enix316: yw
<Alexzor> Scunizi: okay thanks a bunch
<Scunizi> Alexzor: sure
<bergLNX> is there a way to totaly kill compiz?
<Jordan_U> pil: I assume that it was booting properly before you lost the drive with /boot?
<pil> I explained it better on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536904
<pil> yup
<soreau> bergLNX: Just use gnome-appearance-properties and set to None
<aar> Hi, I've got a directory with a few hundred files and a couple thousand symbolic links (pointing at other directories in the system). How can I convert the symbolic links to a copy of their target?
<maco> bergLNX: you can switch back to metacity with "metacity --replace" in a terminal
<frolov142> can tork work together with vidalia?
<soreau> bergLNX: or just use metacity --replace
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to update Lucid right now and I'm getting:
<alkisg> The following packages have been kept back:
<alkisg>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<alkisg> Any clues? Could the local (greek) repository mirrors be broken?
<FloodBot2> alkisg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alkisg> FloodBot2, don't be so restrictive, it was just 4 lines. Tell your programmer to adjust your configuration files :)
<bergLNX> ah thanks :) gotta use console since I cant really click anywhere :P
<aar> frolov142, tor works with vidalia and in fact is often bundled with it.
<pil> Jordan_U: everything was working ok before that drive ceased functioning
<frolov142> aar: not tor, torK
<markit> Guest13763: should be fine... did you used crontab -e to edit crontab file? and added a "newline" at the end of the file?
<soreau> bergLNX: In tty use killall -9 compiz; DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<Jordan_U> pil: Is the old drive still listed in your /etc/fstab?
<aar> frolov142, sorry, mis-read
<Aquina> how can I copy a broken file from a CD? Is there a version of secure dd or a parameter I can use with rsync?
<markit> Guest13763: and check if you have "%" in the script, have to be escaped if run in crontab
<pil> I phisically replaced it, it's no longer connected to the pc
<pil> so, it's still  listed but now it corresponds to the new drive
<christophe> bonjour ca va
<Guest13763> markit what do you mean.
<Jordan_U> Aquina: You can try gddrescue, but you'll have to make an image of the entire disk if you go that route.
<aar> Hi, I've got a directory with a few hundred files and a couple thousand symbolic links (pointing at other directories in the system). How can I convert the symbolic links to a copy of their target?
<rww> ubottu: fr | christophe
<ubottu> christophe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<markit> Guest13763: how did you added that line in crontab?
<Guest13763> markit and yes i used crontab -e
<markit> Guest13763: ok, then a problem with crontab is that the very last line of the file is not considered
<Jordan_U> pil: Does it have the same UUID as the old /boot?
<markit> Guest13763: so you have to add a blank line at the end
<haxxorz321> i have a very sensitive touch pad on my laptop, and even when i set the acceleration to as low as possible in the mouse settings, it still is very sensitive.  what do i do now?
<Aquina> Thank you Jordan_U! :-)
<Guest13763> ok let me add a blank line... what did you mean about adding a "%"
<Jordan_U> Aquina: You're welcome.
<markit> Guest13763: */10 * * * * /bin/echo $(/bin/date '+\%Y/\%m/\%d_\%H:\%M:\')  ' - uptime: - '  $(/usr/bin/uptime) >> /root/uptime.log
<maco> haxxorz321: change the sensitivity settings instead of acceleration :P
<benjoldersma_> so.. i installed gloobus-preview, and somehow all my folder shortcuts open up in gloobus instead of nautilus - places menu, docky, even xdg-open !  anyone seen this before?  i'd like to set it back to nautilus, but can't figure out how!
<haxxorz321> maco: i did
<pil> Jordan_U: I've had to edit those lines changing the UUID=xxx for the corresponding /dev devices
<markit> this works, but  $(/bin/date '+%Y/%m/%d_%H:%M:\') works in a script from $, not in crontab
<haxxorz321> dang it, gg
<Jordan_U> pil: It's better to update the UUIDs in the fstab instead, but that's probably not what's causing the problem.
<markit> Guest13763: or you could be more specific about your problem... to make run every 30 min you can also use */30 * * * *
<Guest13763> markit I am starting to think that crontab isn't even running how could i check that and if it isn't make it run on start up
<oneirosFade> Hello everyone.  How's today?
<pil> Jordan_U: I guess there must be somewhere some list on whatr packages have to be reinstalled to fully rebuild /boot
<Jordan_U> pil: It's only the kernel and grub.
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, do you have a sec?
<^peanut^> adambuntu: sure what's up
<adambuntu> 1 on 1?
<bergLNX> lol, "metacity ..replace"made a mess, had to hard-shutdown
<pil> Jordan_U: then it has to be some grub configuration that is differently built?
<adambuntu> ^peanut^, 1 on 1?
<^peanut^> sure
<maco> bergLNX:  .. or -- ?
<bergLNX> sorry --
<maco> bergLNX: hehe this sounds like morse code
<markit> Guest13763: google says: ps -ef | grep cron
<bergLNX> maco: hehe, it is :) ...---...
<maco> bergLNX: was that in a ctrl+alt+f1 terminal or in a gui one?
<markit> (sudo ...) and you should have 2 liner, one the command itself you have run, and the other the cron process
<bergLNX> gui
<bergLNX> guake
<philinux> BEER o'clock bye guys
<maco> bergLNX: and it did something other than switch you from compiz to metacity?
<doug__> you heard the man, beer o' clock!
<bergLNX> maco: nah it just switched to metacity, but it stacked all the windows on top of each other, and since I had no control of them I couldn't do anything :P
<maco> oh
<bergLNX> maco: so dudnt solve the problem, guess compiz wasnt it
<markit> Guest13763: try something simple, like */2 * * * * /bin/echo "running" >> /home/yuruser.txt
<markit> ops, /home/yourusername/c.txt
<Guest13763> markit what will that do?
<markit> create a file under your home dir named "c.txt" with a line with "running" each 2 minutes
<markit> of course, you have to specify your homedir path
<markit> what I wrote is just an example
<markit> so you can "cat c.txt" and see if gets filled
<Roasted_> Im on a live cd looking to test sound quick with an mp3 on the desktop. how can I test sound if I cant install the codecs due to being on a livecd?
<iceroot> markit: ~ is the shortcut for /home/username  so touch ~/foo.txt wil create /home/username/foo.txt
<markit> iceroot: that's fine too
<bergLNX> might it be nautilus that locks up?
<oliver_> why ubunut create my swap 6gb bif? I have 2gb ram installed
<Guest13763> markit my bad i miss read that it should write a file echoing "running" in my home dir
<oliver_> .
<Jordan_U> Roasted_: You can install codecs in the live environment, you can also use the example media files.
<Guest13763> markit brb
<maco> Roasted_: aplay /usr/share/sound/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Roasted_> Jordan_U, what codecs do I need? restricted extras isnt installable on livecd.
<maco> Roasted_: also, um... speaker-test
<maco> Roasted_: speaker-test makes white noise come out of each speaker, one at a time
<bergLNX> whats the command for loging out?
<iceroot> bergLNX: exit or logout
<maco> bergLNX: in a terminal or gui?
<bergLNX> maco: terminal
<maco> Roasted_: and yes you can install restricted extras on a live cd
<Jordan_U> Roasted_: Enable universe first. But for just testing sound it's easier to use the example sound files that come on the LiveCD.
<samoy2002> where does apache put the httpd.conf when installed from gui, i found the one in /etc/apache2 but its blank
<maco> bergLNX: then what iceroot said
<Roasted_> Jordan_U, example worked. thanks
<bergLNX> :)
<Roasted_> maco, not from software center.
<Roasted_> maco, its not selectable to install.
<Jordan_U> Roasted_: You're welcome.
<iceroot> samoy2002: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<the_file> omfg I am trying to mount ubuntu 10.04 on a usb hdd
<maco> samoy2002: you want apache2.conf in that dir
<samoy2002> ahhh, thank you
<maco> Roasted_: probably need to enable restricted and multiverse in sources.list
<Roasted_> maco, hold that thought. missing a repo.
<the_file> trying to make my usb hdd live with a universal usb installer but it says autorun.inf could not be somehint your usb device won't be bootable !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oCean_> the_file: watch your language please
<Roasted_> maco, yeah, i just enabled it in software sources just now
<bergLNX> iceroot: exit just close the terminal, and logout just tells me to type exit :P
<samoy2002> never done this from gui before, normally done it from the command line, guess it sets itself up differently
<Roasted_> maco, theeeeeeeere we wgo
<maco> bergLNX: ok so you wanted for in a gui
<iceroot> bergLNX: yes, exit is logging out from the terminal
<the_file> can anyone help me making my usb hdd have ubuntu 10.04 live?.
<maco> bergLNX: sudo service gdm restart <-- thatd do it
<bergLNX> oh, lol
<coordinador> ok, i tried everyting... help pls, i have a problem, vino didnt report to avahi so vinagre cannot find vnc server connections on my network
<maco> Roasted_: but really....there are example wav's included that'd work to test sound...like i said above
<bergLNX> ah thanks :)
<iceroot> coordinador: what?
<realopty2> someone name a simple fast easy proxy for ubuntu?
<iceroot> realopty2: squid
<maco> realopty2: uhh socks proxy?
<maco> realopty2: all you need is a server and an ssh connection to it
<realopty2> hmmmm
<Roasted_> maco, yeah, they worked fine. I was just confused over how you said restricted extras was installable yet it wasnt for me - but it was just that repo. its all good now
<realopty2> maco explain more
 * realopty2 has ssh server 
 * realopty2 has ubuntu on both machines
<iceroot> realopty2: please no /me
<coordinador> iceroot, my vinagre (vnc client) cannot automatically find the vino (vnc server) server available in my network, possibly vino server is not reporting its presence to avahi
<maco> realopty2: well say you want to have firefox traffic go through a socks proxy. you just ssh to a server and bind the connection to a port locally. like "ssh -D 9999 user@server" then in firefox, go to the network settings and choose to use a SOCKSv5 proxy with "localhost" as the host and 9999 as the port
<coordinador> this is kind of urgent because we use the system in a classroom
<maco> realopty2: then all your web traffic will route through your server
<maco> realopty2: for apps that dont know how to do socks proxies on their own, have a look at tsocks
<^Jay2^> how can i make a script and run it?
<maco> realopty2: its a wrapper to make them go
<adam___> hi, i've to build a computer for record from a camcorder, stream the video and maybe also doing some postproduction on what's been recorded... the same pc while recording will also control presentation slide, browsers and stuff like that...... can i use ubuntu for all of this? (my worry is about the streaming / recording part... as i don't know if there are good tools for that....... ideally will be done screencasts too, and i'm worrie
<violinappren> coordinador: firewall blocking announcement ?
<coordinador> iceroot, i've search in internet but i really cannot find a solution, i can watch users's screen with localhost:5900, 5901, etc..
<realopty2> maco ty
<^Jay2^> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<iceroot> coordinador: never used a setup like that, sorry
<ascheel> adam___: yes Ubuntu will be able to handle all of that.
<coordinador> violinappren, dont think so because, as i said i can see the other users'screen putting localhost:5900,5901,etc..
<Guest13763> markit thanks... I found the issue and it was a typo in the script not the crontab ... thanks for the help anyway... I guess I should have had that extra cup of job after all
<violinappren> coordinador: is the avahi daemon accessible behind a firewall ? not the VNC server
<adam___> ascheel: what do you suggest for video recording, post production, streaming and screencasts? (something visual which could be used by normal people.. :) )
<coordinador> violinappren, i think i dont have firewall, how can i check that, since i only have a server and the users connect to it
<^Jay2^> how can i know the color legends when i do LS ?
<ascheel> adam___: for recording, something as simple as VLC will work.  For post production, perhaps OpenShot.  Streaming and screencasts?  You got me.
<violinappren> adam___: I'm not sure about recording from a camcorder (i guess that depends on the hardware and drivers) but you could use http://alternativesto.net for software
<ascheel> violinappren: Ubuntu would be just fine for recording from a camcorder.  Easy stuff.
<coordinador> violinappren, this is a ltsp server, but the ltsp people ensured me that its not an ltsp issue since everything runs in the server
<silent1mezzo> Hey Guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu server and I keep getting 'No disk drive was detected'.  When I'm in my bios I can see both drives
<silent1mezzo> Trying to install 10.4
<violinappren> coordinador: i suggest you use tcpdump to watch sent and received packages
<realopty2> maco... ur a ubuntu pimp
<ascheel> silent1mezzo: has it been formatted?  You probably have to set up the partitions.
<coordinador> violinappren, ill check
<^peanut^> coordinador: you can use Wireshark (gui to tcpdump) which might help a bit too
<silent1mezzo> ascheel: can I do that from Ubuntu or does that need to be done before?
<Milkkk> dagny_taggart: íslensk ?
<coordinador> violinappren, ^peanut^, somebody told me that i could use avahi- some
<^Jay2^> is the .sh in ubuntu the equal of .bat in windows?
<^peanut^> coordinador: use avahi for?
<^peanut^> coordinador: sniffing network traffic?
<^peanut^> ^Jay2^: yes kinda. .sh stands for shell script .pl would be a perl script.. etc. etc.
<coordinador> ^peanut^, because this way i could check if vino-server is reporting its presence to avahi, so vinagre could find in network, the conclusion was that vino-server was not reporting its presence to avahi. This happened suddenly
<Milkkk> can anyone help me with a boot up problem... im not sure what the problem is.
<^peanut^> coordinador: ah ok...hmm, yeah I guess you can do that.
<^peanut^> coordinador: sounds good anyway
<^Jay2^> ^peanut^: so i can just make my own .sh and create some simple batch ?
<violinappren> coordinador: you could watch packets while vino is being started
<_6i_AFK> hi, can anyone tell any tips why bookmark syncing in firefox through ubuntuone is not working
<_6i_AFK> i'm logged into ubuntuone (file are synced allright), bookmark syncing is on, and i have bindwood installed in firefox and enabled, yet the bookmarks don' get synced
<_6i_AFK> on ubuntuone, i was asked to register the computer (probably for file sharing), but for tomboy-notes syncing i was asked again separately - i didn't got asked for bookmarks however..
<FloodBot2> _6i_AFK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL>  ^Jay2^ dircolors --print-database | less
<coordinador> violinappren, ok.... hmmm..
<^peanut^> ^Jay2^: well, no. you would want to understand the "bash" scripting lang. but in a sense, yes.
<violinappren> marienz: it's you!
<^Jay2^> ^peanut^: I am going to test this one out first before asking any questions further
<marienz> violinappren: indeed it is.
<^peanut^> ^Jay2^: ok... =)
<zus> i just did and update and it modified the grubconf file,  do i keep the default window that pops open?
<coordinador> is there a way to watch another user's screen specifying the user
<^peanut^> coordinador: use "screen"
<^peanut^> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<zus> to keep the local version?
<coordinador> oh
<coordinador> ok
<coordinador> ill check
<^peanut^> it's sweet
<coordinador> it says "There is no screen to be attached matching user" , do i have to make an extra step to use it?
<^peanut^> !screen > coordinador
<coordinador> i used screen -x user
<ubottu> coordinador, please see my private message
<^peanut^> brb
<coordinador> thank you
<_6i_AFK> anyone got bookmark-sharing in ubuntuone?..
<samoy2002> phpmyadmin installed nice, but now i cannot login, what is default login
<Milkkk> can someone help me with a boot up problem.. when i boot up it says home directory /etc/timidity not ours. than stops
<coordinador> how can i specify the domain of my machine?
<ManDay> Does anyone know a very much lightweight Calendar App which floats on the desktop and supports appointments?
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<s3r3n1t7> samoy2002, it should use the same login data you use for your mysql server.
<coordinador> since i use Vinagre, i specify the domain as 'local' but it cant find any vino-server connection on it
<webPragmatist> can i make grep echo the file…
<coordinador> ^peanut^, i use avahi-browse -ta   it says nothing related to vnc, only "Workstation"
<webPragmatist> I have something like find . -name "*.php" -exec grep "Mail_mimeDecode*" {} \;
<webPragmatist> it echos the contents but i have no clue what files it is in
<s3r3n1t7> webPragmatist, use -l
<s3r3n1t7> webPragmatist, or the long version, --files-with-matches
<^Jay2^> if i want my .sh file to be executed anywhere in the terminal. what command should i put in?
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: you should put it somewhere in your path
<webPragmatist> oh okay instead of using find?
<^Jay2^> erUSUL: how do i go on doing that?
<erUSUL> webPragmatist: no add that option to grep
<webPragmatist> oh wait i see...
<edoceo> !file add-apt-repository
<webPragmatist> okaay thanks
<s3r3n1t7> webPragmatist, no, you're using grep in the find command. Add that option to grep
<countly> does anyone know if ubuntu server is hard to install
<edoceo> countly: it's very easy
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: put it in ~/bin/ ( for your use only) or in /usr/local/bin/
<s3r3n1t7> ^Jay2^, add it to your path. Recommending that you do make a seperate folder for it and add that folder to it, then you can add it for your user in .bashrc.
<countly> cool
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL, is ~/bin in path by default? (just curious now)
<Milkkk> -can someone help me with a boot up problem.. when i boot up it says home directory /etc/timidity not ours. than stops
<Milkkk> '
<edoceo> Which package has add-apt-repository ?  ubuttu don't know
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, can you type me out the entire error message? It should give you some more information then just that.
<markit> Guest13763: you are welcome (was away)
<^Jay2^> err s3r3n1t7 where can i edit .bashrc
<trism> edoceo: python-software-properties
<pipeep> Anybody seen this yet? http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/07/23/178221/BSOD-Issues-On-Deepwater-Horizon
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: .bashrc adds it if it exist (or profile); if [ -e ~/bin/ ], then ....; fi
<s3r3n1t7> edoceo, python-software-properties
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL, cool, didn't know. Cheers for the info
<bellona> how to add web user? when i create it as -s /bin/false, i could not connect to my web dir on ftp? what am i missing?
<edoceo> trism: s3r3n1t7 - thx!
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<pil> Jordan_U: still there?
<^Jay2^> s3r3n1t7: i've seen the .bashrc but i dont understand what's inside it after opening it in gedit
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: doesnt really give me an error.. just says checking battery state ok. starting timidity++ alsa midi emulatio ok. starting webcamstuio kernel module webcam studio ok. then home directory /etc/timidity not ours than ok than just a blinking thing
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: you do not need to edit bashrc...
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, /etc/timidity isn't a home dir ... or well it shouldn't be ...
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: i know
<ManDay> The situation is the following: I want to compile a kernel for use with micro core linux (or anything else, just saying) and I want it to support my very much uncommon WIFI UBS stick. I've got no clue that driver would be required for it to support that stick but I know that it works on my current Ubuntu install - what do I need to do to figure out WHAT KERNEL OPTION and what driver is required?
<^Jay2^> erUSUL: i just put my .sh in .bashrc ?
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: could be for the tymidity midi daemon ... ?
<s3r3n1t7> ^Jay2^, as erUSUL just explained to me (didn't know earlier) is that you do not need to edit it. Just create a bin folder (a folder named bin) in your home dir and place the .sh (with exec rights) in that folder.
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: no as i explained either in ~/bin/ or in /usr/local/bin/
<bellona> how to add web user? when i create it as -s /bin/false, i could not connect to my web dir on ftp? what am i missing?
<Mead> Hello, I am having a problem trying to do something.  What I am trying to do: extract a .tgz file onto a ext2 partition I have created on a SD card.  While I could extract another tgz file into a fat32 partition, when I try to extract into the EXT2 partition I get a permissions error.   I am using a ubuntu live 9.10, as in I am running it off the CD not touching my harddrive.
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL, i don't see the use of having a home dir there, but that's just me. Let me just check that really quickly ...
<pil> I've lost the disk that contained the /boot directory of a 9.10 installation, can anybody help me rebuild it?
<^Jay2^> erUSUL: thanks :D s3r3n1t7 thanks too!
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: for the later you need sudo and it will be aviable to all users. if you put it in your home bin folder it will be only aviable to you
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: any ideas ?
<^Jay2^> got it
<pathogen> is anybody else having a problem with the lucid-updates linux-image-virtual package?
<erUSUL> pil: reinstall grub and the kernels ?
<pil> done that
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, Personally i've never worked with timidity so i'll need to do some checking on it. Right now it doesn't work, correct? And the error only states that the home dir isn't ours?
<patx> how can i get a manifest of install programs?
<pathogen> it appears that the linux-image-2.6.32-24-virtual package isn't there
<erUSUL> pil: and it didn't worked out?
<pil> erUSUL: it boots to a text-mode login screen instead of previous gdm
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: yes
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: but timidity is just a midi emulator and hasnt given me any problems
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: until now suddenly
<Jordan_U> pil: What happens if you log in and run "sudo service gdm start"?
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, what exactly happens? (or rather, doesn't? )
<IdleOne> !clone | patx
<ubottu> patx: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> pil: checked grub configuration ? maybe you are booting into recovery mode ?
<axisys> how do I move the menu buttons like close/min/max to the right like it used to be ? do I change it in simple-ccsm or some where else ? i could not find a theme that would do it.. may be i did not look enough
<erUSUL> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, and what would you expect to happen (or not? )
<axisys> erUSUL: thanks
<pil> esUSUL: how do I check that?
<IdleOne> patx: the above command will give you a text file of all the installed apps on your machine
<patx> IdleOne, ok thanks
<erUSUL> pil: can you see the grub menu ?
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: ubuntu doesnt boot up
<hybridvigour> greetings all, any lubuntu users/developers here?
<pil> esUSUL: only when I keep shift pressed when booting
<trism> ManDay: use lsmod to figure out what the module is called, and search for it with / in make menuconfig (or if that doesn't work, grep for it in the source tree)
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, like not at all? That doesn't sound like it could happen just because of this ... I'll do some googling around, hold on.
 * Mead waits in line
<erUSUL> pil: that's normal. and you chhose a normal option fior booting ?
<^Jay2^> how can i make a basic script of multiple choice?
<pil> erUSUL: yes
<IdleOne> Mead: use sudo command
<dean> hi when i do sudo update-grub it doesnt update and wont let me boot windows
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: i know but this is the only thing i see that could possibly be the cause
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, do you happen to have an SSH server installed and if so, are you able to get in via there? I would like to take a look at the output of dmesg if possible.
<erUSUL> pil: tried Jordan_U suggestion =? manaully running gdm ? it fails ?
<dean> Generating grub.cfg ...
<dean> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic
<dean> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic
<dean> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic
<FloodBot2> dean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pil> Jordan_U: when I tried that some linking error on a gdm library showed up, then I reinstalled gdm
<dean> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-19-generic
<dean> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: im not sure how do i do that ?
<bastid_raZor> ^Jay2^: http://pastebin.com/HnuaxiGw  an example
<wonderllama> question about login screen.  how do i configure the latest ubuntu to /not/ show the list of possible user names? -- thx
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, do you have an SSH server currently installed and do you have another computer or laptop? (google tells me just about nothing about a situation of a failure to boot with timidity)
<dean> can anyone help me
<pil> after thatm the boot process hangs on the bootsplash screen
<pil> the one with the small white ubuntu logo in the center
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: im not sure about the ssh server. i have this computer macbook pro
<SandGorgon> when I use curl -LO to download a file (for example http://pl2.php.net/get/php-5.2.13.tar.gz/from/pl.php.net/mirror), it names the file "mirror". How do I get it to name it php-5.2.13.tar.gz
<Mead> Hello, I am having a problem getting something done with Ubuntu.  What I am trying to do: extract a .tgz file onto a ext2 partition I have created on a SD card.  I can extract into a fat32 partition, when I try to extract into the EXT2 partition I get a permissions error.   I am using a ubuntu live 9.10, as in I am running it off the CD not touching my harddrive.
<ManDay> trism: well but how do I figure out which modules is used for my wlan stick?
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL, quiet and splash are still default in grub2? (sorry for asking you personally, you seem to be on top of the things around)
<MaRk-I> s3r3n1t7: yes
<s3r3n1t7> MaRk-I, k, tnx
<MaRk-I> s3r3n1t7: yw
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, hmm that's going to be not of much use. If you had it you'd probably know. Alright, another way then. When booting, you have the grub menu at the start, correct? Could you remove splash quiet from the boot line? This should give you some more information about what is happening. See if you can spot anything out of the ordinary at the end.
<trism> ManDay: you could search dmesg output for your wireless interface (wlan0 or whatever) and see what module is listed near it in the output
<Mead> anyone know how I can get around this permissions error and get these files extracted to a ext2 partition?
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: yes;
<E-Doggy-Dawg> anyone here
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: /etc/default/grub
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: i dont get the grub menu
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, hold down shift, it'll show up. It doesn't show if Ubuntu is the only OS installed.
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: i only have ubuntu installed
<dean__> can someone help me with a grub menu problem?
<dean__> ?
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, ok so: Hit the power button, wait for the BIOS screen to flash by, just before it'd be gone hold down shift. This'll force Grub to show itself.
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: no wait i got it
<lor> is there a lightweight window manager with support to ubuntu stuff, like wifi manager, etc ?
<hstefan> hey there. Could someone help me with an RLT8187SE driver? I'm trying to get out of windows, but I still need my wireless working... soo... can you help me with this?
<jeaquares> @dean__, what's your problem?
 * Mead takes a ticket and sits down like at the DPS
<th1> lor, there is xfce
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: what should i do know ?
<mannyv> my down arrow key no longer works, just started yesterday. When I check in xev it will register a "KeyRelease Event" but it never registers a KeyPress Event as the other keys do
<Mead> hstefan: some advice, find out the chipet on your wireless adapter and look for a driver for it, not your make and model
<mannyv> anyone know how to fix this problem
<dean__> @jeaquares my grub menu wont let me select windows 7 it just reloads the grub screen but i have updated the grub in my terminal but it still says 1.98
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, i'm checking for the correct lines.
<dean__> this all happened when i updated ubuntu to 10
<th1> mannyv, install evtest and see if the raw events appear
<evstevemd> I cannot see volume control but I can see evolution. Help me to restore it!
<evstevemd> I cannot see volume control but I can see evolution. Help me to restore it!
<ManDay> trism: fair enough, will do that
<ManDay> thanks :)
<evstevemd> I cannot see volume control but I can see evolution. Help me to restore it!
<th1> is there anything like "screen" but for x? so I can run an X app in a window on a server and seamlessly see it on my netbook and later on my desktop, like VNC but for individual windows
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<hall> Help, trying to get ubuntu to become a router/gateway but haveing trouble on lan side
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, ok so, if you select the top entry and then hit the e key you'll go to the edit screen. There should be a line which ends with quiet splash. Could you remove those 2 words? Then press ctrl-x to boot it.
<evstevemd> I cannot see volume control but I can see evolution. Help me to restore it!
<Mead> hall: shoot me your question, I know about networking and have used ubuntu in a similar situation
<dean__> ???
<kryptyk> evstevemd: spamming your question will not get you any help. Try providing a bit more information as to what is going on
<mannyv> th1, I am able to see raw events when i press the button
<hall> Mead, thx. well i followed a guide on how to make ubuntu a router, now i can get a ip address on the lan side but no internet for some reason
<th1> mannyv, there is probably something running on the X server that consumes the event
<hall> Mead, i can ping the gateway just fine just can't get "outside"
<th1> mannyv, did you play around with any configurations like shortcut keys
<sweltman_> Is this the right forum for bugs in updater?  attempting upgrade to 10.04 server but unsuccessful.
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: i didnt see anything wrong and now im back to the usual boot screen
<Mead> you need to turn on some services like NAT and DHCP
<mannyv> th1, no, I was rather behind in my updates so I had apt update like 120 packages the other day and i think it started after that.
<th1> mannyv, I know it's a hassle but I suggest you try creating a new user and log in as that user and see if that solves the problem
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, euff ... odd ... and if you hit alt f3 you should get another terminal. Are you able to login there?
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: yes
<hstefan> Mead: well, It's the chipset... so... what else should I do?
<^Jay2^> bastid_raZor: i am confused with the a|A)
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, ok do so please. Do you have internet on this pc? If so, please install pastebinit and use that to pastebin the output of dmesg using the following command: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<hall> Mead, you there ? or you wanted it in priv ?
<mannyv> th1, ok i will try that. I also have both kde and gnome so i will check if it is a problem for me in both or only kde
<econdudeawesome> What in the world happened to fluxbuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, it'll provide you with a link, which i'd like to see.
<JuJuBee__> I just got my wife a new iPod nano what software can I use to manage it (make playlists and copy music/plalists to it)?
<th1> mannyv, ok let us know either way :)
<bastid_raZor> ^Jay2^: a response of an "a" or an "A"
<^Jay2^> bastid_raZor: i am getting this error test.sh: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<s3r3n1t7> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how the kernel loads the keymap and how it can be told WHICH keymap to use?
<^Jay2^> like 14 is where i have a|A) `ping www.google.com`
<JuJuBee__> s3r3n1t7: thanks I will look
<th1> ManDay, usually console-setup will load a keymap
<Mead> Hall: sorry I was in my ubuntu system looking at my configs to tell you about them
<th1> ManDay, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<hall> Mead, ahh no worries :) i ahve to say i have a bridge tho on my wlan0 and eth0 "those 2 are min inbound"
<Mead> hstefan: you need to find out what wireless chipset is in your device, and find a driver for the chipset.
<sweltman_> Is this the right forum for bugs in updater?  attempting upgrade to 10.04 server but unsuccessful.
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: i doesnt seem to connect
<^peanut^> sweltman_: try #ubuntu-server
<th1> sweltman_, you can ask in here for sure
<sweltman_> thnk you pnut!
<^peanut^> sweltman_: np
<JuJuBee__> s3r3n1t7: I thought Amarok doesn't sync with iPods since 2.x
<dean__> so can anyone help me with my grub menu problem?
<s3r3n1t7> JuJuBee__, I'm not sure, all i know is that factoid which seems to be fairly accurate. I'd say try it and find out
<unclemantis> uuid_generate_time generates a UUID based on the current time and the mac address. What if I want to generate a UUID based on a specified timestamp. how does one do this?
<JuJuBee__> I will give it a try
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, doesn't seem to connect ... hmm sounds dodgy ... I'd be tempted to recommend to disable the startup entry from timidity and do a reboot. This will confirm (or not) if that truely is the bugger.
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: ok how do i do that  ?
<blekos> could tell me if there is a freeware for converting dvd to divx?
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, a second, need to find out the boot entry of it
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: ok :))
<dean> hi i cant boot windows 7 from my grub menu can anyone help me
<pipeep> blekos: handbrake
<th1> blekos, there are several dvd::rip is prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrobably useful
<pipeep> blekos, will convert to mpg4 which I believe is compatible
<Jordan_U> dean: Do you see windows as an option in the grub menu?
<tntc> uh, I'm on x86_64 and it looks like some udpates to the kernel are being held back.  Is this normal?
<blekos> handbrake is not compatible any more
<dean> yes i do
<Jordan_U> dean: What happens when you select it?
<blekos> I had handbrake in windows
<dean> it reloads grub menu
<th1> blekos, or AcidRip
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, ok so ... this should disable the bootup entry by making the timidity binary no longer executable by removing that flag:         sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/timidity
<pipeep> blekos, older versions had xvid support
<blekos> just want to convert my movies for my HTC Desire :)
<Jordan_U> dean: You've accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<dean> how can i fix it?
<th1> blekos, try AcidRip
<^peanut^> blekos: Handbreak is perfect for that
<dean> i dont have my windows 7 cd
<dean> anymore
<dean> so i cant reinstall
<^peanut^> blekos: that's how I get my movies on to my Moto Droid
<blekos> as I said before, there is no new version for Linux :(
<Jordan_U> dean: First run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when asked about install devices make sure that *no* partitions are selected. That command will ask other questions, leave them at their default (some will be blank, that is normal).
<th1> dean can you paste your grub.cfg in codepad.org?
<^peanut^> blekos: the version that works with 10.04 has been great. what else are you trying to do that the currect version won't?
<th1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dean> how do i find my grub.cfg
<th1> dean or paste.ubuntu.com
<blekos> which version is that?
<Jordan_U> dean: After you've done that you can restore your windows bootloader by follwing this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<th1> dean, it is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<slinker1> i second the handbrake works great
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: didnt change anything :(
<pipeep> blekos: you can get nightly builds if you must here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, does it still show you the error about timidity?
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: nope
<^peanut^> pipeep: yup, thats the ppa I just started using. works great
<coordinador> ok , i recofigure avahi, now i have users connected to a machine, what if i restart avahi in that machine, the users will disconect?
<pipeep> blekos, but "0.9.4 is no longer available due to compatibility issues with the newer version of gnome."
<slinker1> use the ppa
<^peanut^> coordinador: I'd think so.
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, then timidity is not the bugger in this case, must be something else then ... go to the alternate terminal where you could login earlier and type in dmesg. It'll show you a huge chunk of text, but the part you're interested in is at the bottom. Check if it has an error, warning or something else that'd be bad.
<pipeep> are their any serious stability issues?
<^peanut^> pipeep: not that I've seen so far. been converting movies like crazy for the last 3 days.
<s3r3n1t7> coordinador, no they shouldn't, not untill their lease runs out.
<slinker1> works fine here as well
<coordinador> s3r3n1t7, ^peanut^ so, i can restart avahi, right?
 * pipeep adds ppa
<blekos> then I give it a try
<^peanut^> pipeep: then taking and compressing down a 3g movie to 900mb, and it really can do it. and it still looks great
<blekos> thnx
<s3r3n1t7> coordinador, you should be able to restart it, yes. In my network it does not disconnect all the users. Do note, i have 2 switches in between the server and clients.
<^peanut^> coordinador: if your not worried about kicking the other users... yes.
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: I dont see any errors
<coordinador> s3r3n1t7, ^peanut^ oh.. whom believe ?
<^peanut^> coordinador: yeah, or whom.
<s3r3n1t7> coordinador, i'm only talking about my own network. Yours does obviously differ so the results may not be the same. Follow ^peanut^ if you want to be 100% safe.
<chughgaurav> I know Java , can I help the ubuntu community ?
<patx> when doing the minimal install it fails installing the base system, im doing this inside a vm... any ideas?
<dean> th1 how do i find it
<Jordan_U> th1: The problem isn't his grub.cfg, see my above explanation.
<dean> oh
<coordinador> s3r3n1t7, i wanted to be a bofh,,, but i think i will do when all users go home
<dean> well the command u gave me wont work
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, hmm kk ... let's reenable timidity then by the following command, once again in the terminal where you were able to login.         sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/timidity
<trism> ManDay: little late, but found that: lsusb -t; seems to list the module, though not the name, but lsusb shows the name, so just need to associate bus_id, dev_id between the two
<coordinador> s3r3n1t7, and ^peanut^ , thank you for your help
<th1> Jordan_U, why do you think he installed grub to the windows partition?
<^peanut^> coordinador: your welcome
<Jordan_U> th1: Because when he chainloads to his windows partition it re-loads grub.
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: done
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, i'm afraid that i've exhausted pretty much all my options to finding the bugger that doesn't let it boot up. We have ruled out that timidity blocks it though, which may help someone else find your problem.
<th1> Jordan_U, that could also happen if the windows entry in grub.cfg was wrong
<th1> Jordan_U, at least it's worth having a look
<tntc> what's with these three held-back kernel packages?  linux-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-headers-generic?
<Jordan_U> th1: No, it couldn't.
<th1> Jordan_U, yes if he chainloads the mbr
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: ok ((
<ManDay> trism: not too late at all, greatly appreciated! thanks!
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: but thanks alot :))
<th1> Jordan_U or the partition where grub is installed
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, a new version should be installed, which will not happen with safe-upgrade.
<th1> dean, did you install grub manually?
<Jordan_U> th1: The entry is automatically generated.
<dean> so what should i do?
<dean> no
<dean> ubuntu did
<s3r3n1t7> Milkkk, sorry I couldn't help you further. Ask the channel :-)
<th1> I think it's highly unlikely that ubuntu would have installed grub in his windows partition's bootsector
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, /should/ be?  Because I have to confess, I'm reluctant, since in the past upgrading to the newest kernel has caused my wireless and suspend to stop working...
<Milkkk> s3r3n1t7: no problem :D
<dean> when u install ubuntu beside windows it adds the grub menu
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, what command did you execute?
<th1> dean, I'd still like to see your grub.cfg can you open it and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<chughgaurav>  /msg nickerv identify pass
<Mead> anyone know how to deal with permissions?  I can't get a "file roller" to extract a tgz file into a ext2 partition.  Using ubunti 9.10 live
<dean> how do i open it
<dean> im so new to linux
<th1> dean, gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<paulhomebus> chmod
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, on previous installs, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  Update-manager won't install them, so I had to do that.
<s3r3n1t7> Mead, do you have permissions to write on that partition?
<th1> or open the file explorer and navigate to /boot/grub and open it from there
<paulhomebus> chmod 777 *
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, did you execute that command now as well, and it ended with those packages being held back?
<bastid_raZor> Mead: press ALT + F2  then enter gksudo file-roller     .. now navigate to the file and extract it.
<paulhomebus> chown root * - chgrp root *
<Jordan_U> th1: It's because he didn't read carefully when prompted for where to install grub. I've asked for the message to be made more clear, and it will be in Ubuntu 10.10.
<dean> th1: http://pastebin.org/413694
<Mead> s3r3n1t7: I am running whatever is default when you boot off a live CD
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, as a matter of fact, yes!  I hadn't noticed that till just now.  What's going on?
<patx> when doing the minimal install it fails installing the base system, im doing this inside a vm... any ideas?
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, could you update please first? sudo apt-get update        and after that, simulate doing a dist-upgrade? sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, check if it still tells you those packages would be held back.
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, just did  it.  It still does.  funky.
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, I can't be the only one, right?
<s3r3n1t7> Mead, means you do not have permissions to write on your newly created disk. Do as bastid_raZor told you.
<tntc> other people would've noticed.
<dean> th1: any ideas?
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, odd ...
<Jordan_U> dean: First run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when asked about install devices make sure that *no* partitions are selected. That command will ask other questions, leave them at their default (some will be blank, that is normal).
<th1> dean, yeah Jordan_U is probably right.
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, I know! what does uname -a report for you?
<Jordan_U> dean: After you've done that you can restore your windows bootloader by follwing this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<tarvid> replaced CRT with 17" LCD and all I get is the background. How do I reconfigure Xorg on Lucid?
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, could you tell me your kernel version?                Linux thehoff 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, I get Linux Ninja 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<th1> Jordan_U, can't grub load windows's ntldr or whatever it is directly?
<dean> jordan_u when i run that i get debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<dean> how do i kill that process
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, how recent is your install?
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, haven't updated since euhm ... 2-3 days, so i'll run myself some now.
<Mead> bastid_raZor: your the shiznick, extracting right now
<^peanut^> tarvid: did you swap screens while the system was still on?
<Jordan_U> th1: Only in grub2's experimental branch.
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, I'm wondering if the package is being held back on purpose
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, perhaps it'll tell you with -v?
<dean> jardan_U: why wont it let me run that?
<tarvid> ^peanut^, yes
<metalgeek> Hello everyone. Could anyone tell me how to bring up information about my system ala msinfo from windows? Thanks
<Jordan_U> dean: What do you mean? What error message do you get when you try to run the command?
<^peanut^> tarvid: try rebooting, or poweroff/poweron. ubuntu auto-detects screens, just not while it's running I guess.
<dean> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Jordan_U> dean: Close any other package manager that may be open.
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, I'll check. -v does version with apt-get.  also, even synaptic won't update it.  I think it's intentionally held back.  Plenty of other stuff updated just fine.
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, i do not have a newer kernel available to me at this time. I would suggest that you reboot, then update, then upgrade and see what happens.
<dean> how do i do that
<dean> i dont have any other terminals open
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, :) I did that before I came here!
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, very odd.
<th1> dean, maybe you have an "Updates available" window or a "Software centre" window open
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, and you said some other updates just went fine? Did you do those before or after the reboot?
<ilovefairuz> metalgeek: what kind of info? try lshw
<IdleOne> tntc: packages that are held back are usually so because of a dependency that has not yet been uploaded to the repos. Don't worry about them and when they are ready they will upgrade
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, before, but I installed a package right after too.
<nico66> всем привет ))
<s3r3n1t7> tntc, then i'd still suggest the list in my prev post. Reboot, update then upgrade, see what it'll tell you then.
<tntc> IdleOne, yeah, but kernel packages?  That's a first for me.  Wouldn't they just leave the older, working version in the repos?
<Jordan_U> !ru | nico66
<ubottu> nico66: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<IdleOne> !ru  nico66
<IdleOne> tntc: the older working version is on your pc, working :)
<tntc> s3r3n1t7, ok, back in a few then!
<tntc> IdleOne, I suppose that's true :)
<s3r3n1t7> IdleOne, didn't know that. I'll remember that
<tntc> perhaps I'll just install on my other machine and see what happens.
<tntc> (I am running Gentoo on my desktop, but Emerge has frayed my nerves)
<disappearedng> I plugged in walkman, no response what do I do ?
<metalgeek> ilovefairuz, Thanks, that brought up the sort of info i wanted about my harware. What about information on my OS?
<karlo> anyone know how to watch tv on VLC player ?
<Guest71779> is zenity default package in ubuntu
<nico66> всем привет !!!
<^peanut^> !ru nico66
<maco> Guest71779: dont think so
<IdleOne> metalgeek: lsb_release -a    and    uname -a will give some info on installed OS
<ilovefairuz> metalgeek: uname -a
<maco> !ru | nico66
<nico66> а чего не по русски ?
<ubottu> nico66: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<^peanut^> !ru > nico66
<ubottu> nico66, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> nico66: write         /join #ubuntu-ru
<stealfalcon> hi
<stealfalcon> anyone here
<dean> Jardan_U i ran your command and it says  The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or  │  │ the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it    │  │ is correct, and modify it if necessary.                                   │  │                                                                           │  │ Linux command line:
<ilovefairuz> !hi | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<^peanut^> !hi  | stealfalcon
<stealfalcon> hello
<Jordan_U> dean: Leave it at the default.
<stealfalcon> i love so many responces
<stealfalcon> any way can you guys help me
<^peanut^> !ask | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> stealfalcon: only if you ask
<thewolf> How do I get videos on to an iPod nano (5th)
<^peanut^> !ipod | thewolf
<ubottu> thewolf: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<stealfalcon> so i have ubuntu 10.04
<th1> stealfalcon, read that message, ask your question all in one line
<karlo>  anyone know how to watch tv on VLC player ?
<stealfalcon> and i accadently made my moms pc edubutu! how can i switch it back?
<metalgeek> ilovefairuz, IdleOne Thanks guys
<stealfalcon> holy cow
<th1> stealfalcon, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<stealfalcon> and the other way around?
<dean> Jardan_U: go here and look cuz it wone let me select ok
<dean> http://pastebin.org/413712
<stealfalcon> one sec afk
<th1> stealfalcon, sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<martin__> q
<IdleOne> dean: use the TAB key to highlight "ok"
<ilovefairuz> stealfalcon: aptitude remove
<dean> lol thanks
<IdleOne> dean: no problem, common mistake when learning :)
<dean> i hate feeling this dumb with it all though lol
<stealfalcon> so what if there allready installed do i just attive ate?
<t-flo> dean, you're better than windoze users!
<IdleOne> it's spelled Windows
<dean> i just need to get on my windows partition to get some info for work
<IdleOne> dean: don't feel that way. there is a lot of new stuff to learn, little ata time you will become and old pro.
<stealfalcon> th1?
<papna> I tried to map a printer and I had to Authenticate. Now the Authentication and New Printer windows are stuck open
<papna> What are their process names?
<papna> xkill won't kill them.
<stealfalcon> cant some one just shut off server info?
<th1> stealfalcon, sudo aptitude remove edubuntu-desktop and sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<stealfalcon> ok
<th1> stealfalcon, assuming you want to switch from edubuntu to standard ubuntu
<maco> dean: not dumb, inexperienced :)
<maco> papna: xprop can tell you their command so you can look it up in ps
<ilovefairuz> papna: alt + f2 then gnome-system-monitor
<papna> It's fixed now.
<dean> jardan_U when i did that i didnt select any partition that was the way to do it right?
<papna> Thanks.
<tntc> Ok, Wow. the Ambiance chrome theme is awesome.
<thewolf> The guide for tranfering video to an ipod is for Ubuntu 6.06.... anyone got some updated info?
<dean> so basically it re updated my grub
<tntc> Blends in pretty darn well with the default ubuntu theme
<stealfalcon> th1 om check ur pm
<iceroot> thewolf: the ubottu-text?
<thewolf> iceroot:yea
<th1> !pm | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<stealfalcon> im pming u
<iceroot> thewolf: if you got an actual solution, maybe think about changing the bot or tell an op to do it, so that others get the new information. i am sorry i cant help because (luckily) i dont have apple-hardware just wat to give the ifo about the new textfor ubottu
<Jordan_U> dean: Correct.
<stealfalcon> can sum 1 pls trun of sever info!
<dean> Jordan_U: im gonna do the testdisk thing now
<ilovefairuz> stealfalcon: turn if off in your IRC client
<th1> stealfalcon, read the message from ubottu
<stealfalcon> i use the web irc
<stealfalcon> th1 can u pls resomp in pm
<Netalarm> There's something wrong with my Ubuntu installation, and it's getting pretty annoying. When I boot up, there are 3 choices to chose from
<dean>  1 * HPFS - NTFS              0  32 33    12 223 19     204800 [System Reserved] 2 P HPFS - NTFS             12 223 20 40212   3 36  645799157 3 E extended             40212   5 46 91201  79 18  819142920
<th1> !pm | stealfalcon
<th1> we try again..
<Netalarm> different ubuntu versions
<dean> which one is my windows
<dean> 1 2
<dean> or 3
<thewolf> iceroot:the guide is updated for the music...and I think for transcoding... but not for actually adding it to the iPod... they suggest gtkpod to do that and now it won't even find the iPod
<dean>  1 * HPFS - NTFS              0  32 33    12 223 19     204800 [System Reserved]
<iceroot> thewolf: if i am correct banshee and amarok can handle it
<^peanut^> dean: 1 and 2 are your windows parts.
<stealfalcon> !pm | stealfalcon
<ubottu> stealfalcon, please see my private message
<^peanut^> dean: 2 is your primary partition, 1 looks like a recovery partition
<dean> k thanks
<iceroot> thewolf: but let me add this info, you see why apple is bad because you cant easily add the music because its a strange closed-source drm thing
<stealfalcon> ok my pc can read my disc help!
<mataernj> Hi--  please visit www.blogeek.com.ve
<gurudrew> I'm running Ubuntu server
<stealfalcon> it cant even see the drive
<rww> mataernj: don't advertise in here, please
<iceroot> mataernj: stop it please
<^peanut^> gurudrew: try: #ubuntu-server
<th1> stealfalcon, what are you trying to do?
<thewolf> iceroot: but that is why I got it... Because we (Linux/Ubuntu) "hacked" it and can add or take any data that we want from a iPod... I actually did gave some one a podcast on there iPod (that was synced to there iTuned)
<ManDay> What is /etc/rcS please?
<iceroot> gurudrew: there is no real difference in server and normal ubuntu, so just post your question
<winmutt> im trying to get a dual headed radeon and my onbooard vid card to give me three displays, i can get either to work but not both
<stealfalcon> i have i disc with info on it and i cant even see it
<th1> stealfalcon, it's a CD?
<dean> Jardan_U im on the last part of the testdisk thing and it says http://pastebin.org/413721
<stealfalcon> yes
<thune3> Netalarm: what options? are you talking about the grub screen?
<stealfalcon> well dvd
<dean> can u tell me what im supposed to choose
<Netalarm> thune3, yes. http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/4489/dsc06914q.jpg
<stealfalcon> but i have a dvd drive
<th1> stealfalcon, what happens if you click Places->Computer, does it show the drive at all?
<stealfalcon> nope
<Netalarm> it creates a new entry everytime i update ubuntu
<th1> stealfalcon, maybe your DVD drive isn't working has it worked before?
<stealfalcon> yes with windows
<iceroot> Netalarm: thats normal, its a new kernel
<ilovefairuz> !dualhead | winmutt
<ubottu> winmutt: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Netalarm> is there anyway to remove the old ones?
<thune3> Netalarm: every kernel you have installed gets its own entry. it is usually good to have a backup kernel installed, but you could *carefully* remove old kernels.
<iceroot> Netalarm: yes, uninstall old kernels
<gurudrew> Okay, I posted in -server, but it's a bit dead in there. I'm trying to set up KVM on my 9.10 server. I need it for Windows Server 2008, so I need X. I did apt-get install gdm, assuming this would resolve my troubles
<thewolf> stealfalcon: the laser for a CD and a DVD are two seprate things... one or the other can go out.. do you think that is it?
<gurudrew> Everything worked fine for the moment
<gurudrew> But when I rebooted my hard drive isn't being detected properly, and I need to run some sort of chkdsk or something
<stealfalcon> no
<dean> http://pastebin.org/413721 can someone look at that and tell me which im supposed to select
<gurudrew> But cannot find the option in the recovery on the CD
<ilovefairuz> Netalarm: it's advisable to leave them, at least one older version, to use if new kernel has issues
<stealfalcon> it worked this moring
<Netalarm> ok
<Netalarm> good to know that's perfectly normal xP
<th1> stealfalcon, ls /dev/sr0
<ManDay> What is /etc/rcS please?
<^peanut^> gurudrew: boot from a live desktop cd, open terminal, unmount your disk, then fsck /dev/"yourdisk"
<gurudrew> So I guess my question, simplified is, how can I check or repair a disk from server live cd?
<gurudrew> ahh
<gurudrew> fsck
<gurudrew> is fsck on the server livecd?
<stealfalcon> ok i have sr0
<^peanut^> gurudrew: not sure.
<ilovefairuz> dean: is there existing partitions with important data on this drive ?
<iceroot> ManDay: /etc/rcS.d/ ?
<th1> stealfalcon, sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt -t iso9660
<dean> ya my windows is on that
<^peanut^> gurudrew: there might be a way to get a shell from the server install cd...never tried it.
<ilovefairuz> !runlevel | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<stealfalcon> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<gurudrew> there is, if fsck is on there
<dean> im following these instructions to get my windows back http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<iceroot> ManDay: the place with init-scripts which are executed at (S)tartup, so its rcS
<th1> stealfalcon, try again without -t iso9660
<dean> and that is the last option in the test disk
<^peanut^> gurudrew: or, boot server with -s option. see if you can get a root shell, then unmount your disk and fsck it
<stealfalcon> kk
<^peanut^> gurudrew: add -s to the end of the kernel line.
<ilovefairuz> dean: well answer my question
<ilovefairuz> !who | dean
<ubottu> dean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stealfalcon> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<th1> stealfalcon, I guess your DVD is probably corrupted
<stealfalcon> but my dvd drive is active i can hear it going
<dean> ilovefairuz theres lots of important info on that drive
<th1> stealfalcon, yeah its trying to read the disc but it can't try with another DVD or CD
<edoceo> !file updatedb
<edoceo> !file locate
<Netalarm> what's the newest kernel?
<stealfalcon> i just wont apear
<ilovefairuz> dean: i suggestion you backup now
<thune3> Netalarm: the old kernels can stack up and you might benefit from knowing how to remove them.
<iceroot> edoceo: sudo apt-get install locate
<stealfalcon> do i need a driver?
<th1> stealfalcon, it won't appear because it can't read the disc
<ilovefairuz> dean: suggest *
<sticky> Netalarm, http://kernel.org - Look for yourself
<edoceo> Hmm, I thought it was called slocate ?
<th1> type dmesg | tail -n 20
<stealfalcon> ok it can see it
<th1> stealfalcon, that might give you some moremessages
<stealfalcon> with a new cd
<th1> ok then there's just something wroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong with that disc
 * sticky compiles 2.6.35-rc6 on his ARM box
<th1> oops stuck key..
<hiexpo> wow
<monkey_dust> server split?
<shubbar> using chromium --user-agent= switch does not fool every website, don't know why
<wfamy> is there a method to launch a script with upstart and have it all done before prompt or any-dm?
<blendmaster1024_> shubbar, I can tell you why. it's because that's not the only way to detect current browser
<ilovefairuz> wfamy: rc.local
<blendmaster1024_> the other way is to look and see what javascript features there are. which is the preferred way anyway, because it doesn't care what specific browser, it just uses what's there - or at least shows an error.
<shubbar> blendmaster1024_, firefox user agent switcher does the job for me, but i prefer using chromium
<blendmaster1024_> shubbar, I suspect that's because firefox may implement some nonstandard javascript features that IE adds, to be compatible.
<hiexpo> how do i go back further on xchat log?
<monkey_dust> yes chromium is nicer to work with
<blendmaster1024_> hiexpo, depends on if you have it on. if you do, then go to settings->preferences->logging->open data folder
<hiexpo> blendmaster1024_,  thanx forgot    :)
<blendmaster1024_> hiexpo, however, that only works of you have logging on. if you don't have the checkbox "enable logging of conversations to disk" checked, you can't.
<hiexpo> welp no luck
<ilovefairuz> shubbar: most moden javascript libraries sniff for javascript features and modify their behavior according to that, not according to user agents
<blendmaster1024_> hiexpo, also, if your ram is greater than 10mb, than I suggest turning the scrollback size to 10000 in the text box tab of the settings area.
<Bax2> hi, can someone help me with my pendrive?
<blendmaster1024_> !ask > Bax2
<ubottu> Bax2, please see my private message
<Bax2> i receive a message saying that it was not possible to mount it
<BCMM> i'm trying to update a friend's system which is way out of date (hardy), and am running into problems
<slabo> on xubuntu on my old laptop, after an upgrade xfce doesn't work anymore. after login - which works - it returns right to the login-manager. fluxbox works, though. what could i try?
<wfamy> ilovefairuz: /etc/rc.local? any url? do i have to call my script inside /etc/rc.local? I do not understand upstart.
<BCMM> i've tried apt-get install -f, and get "package is in very bad inconsistent state" and so on for flashplugin
<BCMM> how can i fix that?
<ilovefairuz> wfamy: yes call it there
<shubbar> blendmaster1024_, i tried a user agent switcher extension for chrome, it worked at javascript but it didn't fool my bank website
<wfamy> ok i will try it. thx
<blendmaster1024_> shubbar, hmmm .... due to the way chrome extensions work, it may be failing to excecute for one of a few reasons.
<ilovefairuz> BCMM: pastebin command and all output
<Bax2> blendmaster1024_: when i plug my pendrive, i receive a message saying it was not possible to mount it
<peggys_mouse> when trying to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4, i get the error "you have held broken packages". when i search for held packages, i don't find any. when i look in /var/log/dist-upgrade, there are a lot of messages in the log about broken conflicts and broken depends. it seems like a lot to remove. what's the general approach to fix this?
<kisuke> how does one figure out what drivers are loaded? i think its a switch for modprobe, but i can remember for the life of me.
<ilovefairuz> shubbar: the user agent switcher for chrome changes only the navigator DOM object inside the browser, doesn't modify outgoing headers
<blendmaster1024_> Bax2, I can't help.
<Bogus8> anyone familiar with fuppes?
<^peanut^> Bax2: did you format your pendrive to fat32? or ntfs?
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: in a terminal type: mkdir /tmp/test; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/test
<Bogus8> I've got it installed but when I run it I get a sqlite can't create DB error
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | Bax2
<ubottu> Bax2: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hiexpo> peggys_mouse,  upgrading from one distro to another is = to a train wreck   > should backup files and do a fresh install
<ManDay> Where is the documentation of irssi.conf?
<Bax2> ^peanut^ its fat16 i think =o
<etalyc> kisuke: lsmod
<shubbar> ilovefairuz, do you suggest changing javascript features?
<Bogus8> ManDay: their website is usually where I get most of my info
<shubbar> blendmaster1024_, whatsmyuseragent.com got fooled with the --user-agent=
<^peanut^> Bax2: ok that should be fine. and your trying to boot from it and you get that error correct?
<ilovefairuz> shubbar: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<ManDay> Bogus8: thanks
<peggys_mouse> hiexpo: reinstall every six months? i might as well switch distros.
<Bogus8> ManDay: if you have specific questions their irc channel is quite helpful
<Bax2> ^peanut^: yes, it says not authorized
<hiexpo> peggys_mouse,  stay with 9.10  it'sbetter i think
<kisuke> etalyc, thanks
<chughgaurav_> I know intermediate C++ and Java , can I help Ubuntu  team
<shubbar> ilovefairuz, pay my due bills... my bank doesn't accpet every browser and i want to use chromium
<blendmaster1024_> shubbar, hmm. I forgot about the headers. that's going to be a bit harder to deal with ...
<Stameni> can someone help me with Gedit ? anyone hwo use gEdit for coding ?
<ilovefairuz> kisuke: lshw
<blendmaster1024_> !ask | Stameni
<ubottu> Stameni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blendmaster1024_> Stameni, I can. but ask your question first anyway!
<Stameni> ok, sorry
<ilovefairuz> shubbar: not even Firefox is accepted ?
<peggys_mouse> hiexpo: this started because i couldn't get my cd burner to work but people surely it must be possible to upgrade from one distro to another.
<Stameni> i need to know how to unindent
<Bax2> ^peanut^: it reconizes my pendrive on lsusb
<blendmaster1024_> Stameni, shift+tab
<^peanut^> Bax2: did you check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded to make sure it was a ligit download?
<chughgaurav_> can someone , give me answer to question , "I know intermediate C++ and Java , can I help Ubuntu  team" .
<shubbar> ilovefairuz, firefox works with user agent switcher addon
<peggys_mouse> /distro/release
<ilovefairuz> !contribute | chughgaurav_
<ubottu> chughgaurav_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Bogus8> Hello, I'm trying to run fuppes on 10.4 server... got it installed but when I run it, it gives me an "unable to open database file" from sqlite3
<wfamy> When I add /etc/init.d/script start in /etc/rc.local it does not execute the script befor the gdm.
<Bax2> ^peanut^ was it for me? about the iso thing? =o
<blendmaster1024_> chughgaurav_, try #ubuntu-dev, you can ask the team themselves
<Stameni> blendmaster1024_: thank you !
<^peanut^> Bax2: yeah
<hiexpo> peggys_mouse,  yes but 90 percent chance of a train wreck you might get lucky  and make the break
<chughgaurav_> blenmaster 1024_ , thanks
<Bax2> ^peanut^ i've no downloaded iso =x
<ilovefairuz> shubbar: then use it, don't mess with bank sites, tell them to fix it for safari and it will work fine for chrome
<gdb> peggys_mouse: you can't upgrade from one distribution to another, you can, however, upgrade from one version of a given distribution to another version of the same distribution, and it's not difficult to do.
<kisuke> ilovefairuz, not quite what  iwas looking for, but it is wat i needed
<Bax2> i've ubuntu, i dont want to install it
<^peanut^> Bax2: so your running unetbootin and having it download the OS you want and isntall it?
<^peanut^> install*
<Bax2> no, i don't want to install ubuntu from a pendrive
<peggys_mouse> gdb, that's what i meant. did you see my original question?
<Bax2> i've ubuntu and i want to use my pendrive, with some photos and something else
<^peanut^> Bax2: oh oh ok now I get it sorry.
<Bax2> when i plug it, i receive a message: 'not reconized'
<ilovefairuz> kisuke: great then
<gdb> peggys_mouse: No, I didn't.  I just saw someone giving you bad advice and your reaction about "might as well switch distros".
<Bax2> not reconized its a lie, It says, 'not possible to mount, not authorized'
<^peanut^> Bax2: hmm, what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<shubbar> ilovefairuz, fairuz the singer?
<Bax2> just above ur message, ^peanut^
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: did you execute the commands i've given you?
<^peanut^> Bax2: ok got it thx
<Jordan_U> Bax2: Are you using the user created during install?
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: yes, but nothing appeared
<chepo> do anybody knows how yo fix the out of range problem in ubuntu
<peggys_mouse> gdb:  "when trying to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4, i get the error "you have held broken packages". when i search for held packages, i don't find any. when i look in /var/log/dist-upgrade, there are a lot of messages in the log about broken conflicts and broken depends. it seems like a lot to remove. what's the general approach to fix this?"
<^peanut^> Bax2: yea ilovefairuz  mentioned some unmounting and mounting commands earlier
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: no error messages?
<Bax2> let me try it again, wait a sec
<peggys_mouse> gdb, the advice i received was to reinstall.
<thewanderer1> hi, I've got a problem with playing a movie DVD. I've got Ubuntu 10.04 (I think, no means to check that now), stock kernel, an IDE DVD drive and a DVD with a movie. The system does not detect the disc at all, and dmesg tells me that some I/O errors are occuring. I am far away from that machine now. The disc seemed to work last week, so I am at a loss. Excluding hardware failure, how to debug it?
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Well, the brute force approach I'd use may not be what you want to do.  That's to use aptitude to strip the system down to a bare minimum install, perform the upgrade, then use aptitude to reinstall "ubuntu-desktop" (I think it's called) and re-localize from there.
<chepo> do anybody know how to fix out of range problem
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: ye, no error messages
<chepo> on ur desktop
<gdb> peggys_mouse: There's really no need to reinstall.
<hiexpo> gdb,  i was not giving bad advice was just atating the facts that if you do a upgrade like that that  there is a 90 percent chance that it will be a train wreck i am here helping everyday and i see it everyday  and also i have been running since unix see get it right please do not say i give bad advise please
<mek8630> chepo: what do you mean out of range problem?
<gdb> peggys_mouse: What are the broken packages you're seeing?
<Jordan_U> peggys_mouse: Are you trying to fix these errors before you upgrade or are these errors a result of the upgrade?
<hiexpo> ^stating
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: type          cd /tmp/test; ls
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: do you see your files ?
<peggys_mouse> Jordan_U: the errors are a result of the upgrade
<Bax2> yes i see, ilovefairuz
<Jordan_U> peggys_mouse: How did you attempt to upgrade?
<chepo> i buyed my game and install it but it says out of range but i i could here the game start
<gdb> hiexpo: It's bad advice.  As for the penis comment, I've been a Unix admin for nearly 20 years and running Linux since 1994.
<^peanut^> gdb: woot me to... 95'
<thewanderer1> chepo, your monitor does not support this resolution, it's not Ubuntu's fault
<puff> Did something about virtual console handling change in the past couple versions of ubuntu?
<mek8630> chepo: is it a game for windows? and you are using linux?
<gdb> ^peanut^: Right on! :-)  Rare to run into other old timers on IRC these days.
<ilovefairuz> well go to /tmp/test with File manager, you'll find your files
<chepo> so they got playonlinux
<^peanut^> gdb: yeah I'll say. we are a dieing breed!
<puff> I just upgraded (a big jump, from edgy to lucid) and now virtual consoles seem borked.
<gdb> lol
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: but when i plug my pendrive again, i'll need to do it? =x
<hiexpo> same here since 92 and it is bad to do a dist upgrade it almost always has some sort of failure
<chepo> how u go to msconfig in ubuntu if they got one
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: may go away after a reboot, you could try reformatting it
<mek8630> chepo: you may be able to adjust the resolution for the game so it will work on your monitor as per thewanderer1 was saying
<blendmaster1024_> chepo, what are you trying to do?
<chepo> yes how u do that
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: you mean, the pendrive right?
<^peanut^> hiexpo: I did it from 9:10 to 10.04 64bit, and it all went just fine (for me that is). but I agreed, a clean install is much easier in the long run.
<duffydack> I have to agree the upgrades i have done to lucid have come with problems that are more trouble than a reinstall, but thats me...
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: yes
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: The majority of Ubuntu upgrades go fine.
<Bax2> ok thx
<Bax2> i'll backup files and do it
<thewanderer1> chepo, read the game's manual and if no give, consult it with the tech support
<mek8630> chepo: linux has it's own configuration msconfig is for windows
<peggys_mouse> gdb: there are many but here are a few: gir1.0-glib-2.0, plymouth, pulseaudio
<ilovefairuz> chepo: system > preferences > start up applications
<gdb> I've never had an issue with either Debian or Ubuntu upgrades (well, ok, Ubuntu's generally go smoother).
<machetum> hey, how do I make a bootable winxp usb pen drive from ubuntu?
<chepo> k
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Do you have a pastebin to review?
<hiexpo> ^peanut^,  yes some go ok but itis so much easier to just backup and do a fresh yes
<peggys_mouse> i can paste it. just a sec.
<thewanderer1> machetum: Windows XP will not boot off a pendrive
<Bogus8> Hello, I'm trying to run fuppes on 10.4 server... got it installed but when I run it, it gives me an "unable to open database file" from sqlite3
<machetum> thewanderer1, I don't mean like live usb.... but to actually install it on drive
<^peanut^> hiexpo: yea new installs are much nicer to support than upgrades with system settings and prefs setup by and end user. that's a headache.
<^peanut^> ^an
<thewanderer1> machetum: if you want to install Windows XP on USB, you won't do that with Ubuntu - Windows is not tinker-friendly. Ask in #windows
<chepo> ilovefairuz and wat next
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.org/413774
<Jordan_U> peggys_mouse: How did you attempt to upgrade?
<crohakon> What channel should I go to for wine related help?
<ilovefairuz> chepo: uncheck the stuff you don't want to run when you log in, but be careful
<machetum> so I need to have to be on windows to make it work?
<^peanut^> #wine-hq?
<chepo> thats what u do to make the screen smaller
<peggys_mouse> gdb, Jordan_U, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/V6zE2cBi
<hiexpo> ^peanut^,  its a continuance thing probally before this line is over there will be one  > i upgradedfrom 9.10 to 10.04 and now i can not boot watch
<gdb> My point isn't that fresh installs are a bad idea.  My point is that resorting to "reinstall" over some package conflicts, without having any additional information, is a bad call.  peggys_mouse's hadn't even provided the error output yet.
<ilovefairuz> BCMM: apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<MJB_> Hey guys someone helped me get drivers for ubuntu 9.10. I am trying to get drivers for ubuntu 10.04. What was the application again ?
<duffydack> machetum, I think I saw a method while googling many moons ago, not sure if it was for xp or vista/7 or all.. google is your friend
<^peanut^> hiexpo: You so know it. =)
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Thank you.
<chepo> wat about going to safe mode
<^peanut^> MJB_: "Hardware Drivers" app
<chepo> u think it would detect the screen 4 the game
<machetum> duffydack, if google is my friend he's acting like a real douche friend
<^peanut^> MJB_: under Administration menu
<MJB_> That wasn't it. It was something about ubuntu something. I can't remember it. I was having so much trouble finding drivers
<peggys_mouse> gdb: i did remove some of the errors by uninstalling some dbus packages. but there just seems like a lot to go. maybe that's the only way tho?
<gdb> peggys_mouse: It doesn't look from this as if you've actually upgraded the system yet.  Is that right?
<^peanut^> MJB_: oh, then I'm not sure. sorry. someone here will know...
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: how can i format the pendrive? =x
<panka> im trying to install ubuntu 10 without cd or usb. i've created a partition on which i have extracted to content of the iso, but im having trouble booting the kernel there from grub. i assume its isolinux/isolinux.bin i should boot?
<duffydack> machetum, the only way I know of installing xp other than cd is via a RIS server :) but i`m old.
<chepo> i be back.i got something in my head wat to do
<^peanut^> Bax2: mkfs /dev/"your pendrive partition"
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: This is a support channel, that means that comments here will be highly skewed toward people having problems. You can't base judgements about how reliable upgrades are by only looking at support requests.
<Bogus8> anyone in here use fuppes?
<samoy2002> hi there, enabled my user directories, but when i access them, the index.html file wants to download instead of displaying, anyone have any idea why
<Bax2> ^peanut^ its the sbd1, right?
<Bax2> sdb
<hiexpo> Jordan_U,  true
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: applications > system tools > disk utility ... and always be careful
<peggys_mouse> gdb: also, linux-image-generic seems like a bad one to remove. maybe there is something else i'm using.
<trojan_spike> machetum, do u mean aving xp without the key-code??
<^peanut^> Bax2: type: sudo fisk -l to make sure
<root_ghost> مرهبا
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: how did you enable them ?
<barfster> If I install Ubuntu virtual host, what am I supposed to run? VBox?
<^peanut^> barfster: yes
<hiexpo> Jordan_U,  i was just sugesting a fresh install over an upgrade thats what started it sorry
<ilovefairuz> root_ghost: english only here
<kisuke> ok i need to load the module b43 on startup, how would i? (mostly bash literate user here)
<barfster> Virtualbox "server"?
<samoy2002> ilovefairuz: created soft links within the mods_enabled directory
<^peanut^> barfster: yes
<peggys_mouse> hiexpo and Jordan_U, it is true that i have installed a lot of software from various sources so i'm sure that most people don't have these issues.
<barfster> ^peanut^: How many instances can I run on one node?
<Jordan_U> !arabic | root_ghost
<ubottu> root_ghost: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<^peanut^> barfster: how many Vcpu's do you have?
<barfster> Vcpus?
<^peanut^> barfster: how many cpu cores do you have?
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: i get this error: Not Authorized
<barfster> I have dual quad core 3GHz
<ilovefairuz> Jordan_U: pm?
<^peanut^> barfster: so you have 8 Vcpus
<root_ghost> ok
<root_ghost> thank u
<^peanut^> barfster: so you have or 16 I mean
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: can you see the disk on your desktop ?
<hiexpo> peggys_mouse,  exactly likje me i install everything from compiling it so i  would loose everything
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: i can see it on nautilus, but i can't access it,
<Jordan_U> ilovefairuz: I'd prefer to keep it in channel, especially because I may have to leave (so someone else will have to step in)
<^peanut^> barfster: so you could run a few systems. how much ram do you have in total?
<barfster> dual quad = 2x 4?
<barfster> 15GB
<barfster> 16GB
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: nvm, just sudo umount /tmp/test
<^peanut^> barfster: 4 cores per cpu. if it's a quad cpu
<Jordan_U> peggys_mouse: How did you attempt to upgrade?
<ilovefairuz> Jordan_U: nvm, wasn't a technical question
<gdb> peggys_mouse: You have exactly 30 package conflicts.  Let me read through this some.
<peggys_mouse> Jordan_U: update manager
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: i was getting this error before this /tmp/test, thats why i came here ;x
<peggys_mouse> Jordan_U: update manager wrote that log file
<^peanut^> barfster: 15gb, nice ok you could run 8 systems...all depends on what they are going to be used for.
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: "flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed"
<MJB_> Anybody here who can help me find sound drivers for my ubuntu 10.04?
<^peanut^> barfster: like, how many cpus per vm, how much memory, etc... what hypervisor are you going to use...
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: i should say the first error was "you have held broken packages" while trying to do a dist upgrade
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: umount: /tmp/test: device is busy.
<peggys_mouse> gdb: a lot of those packages i can easily delete. but what scared me was the linux-image-generic showing up. probably some others i'd be scared to remove
<thune3> panka: sounds like you are following basic procedure of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux . grub and grub2 commands are there in step 3. i believe this will work if you point it at the right partition.
<AnxiousNut> Why does it take a lot for a browser to look up a domain when using a static IP and loads fast when using DHCP?!
<^peanut^> Bax2: make sure to cd / before unmount it
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: cd ~; sudo umount /tmp/test
<hiexpo> peggys_mouse,  and a lot of things have been left out since 9.10 so they will also be bye bye and all extra repos will be bye bye is what i mean is all thanx also
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Of the 30 conflicts you have, upgrade manager resolved 27 of them itself, leaving 3 unresolved.
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: still get Not authorized when formatting
<Bax2> the same not authorized that i got when i first pluged the pendrive ;/
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: did you umount with no error messages ?
<Bax2> yes
<peggys_mouse> hiexpo, gdb, perhaps i should remove what i feel is safe and come back?
<Bax2> umount with no errors
<Bax2> and backup files with no erros too
<peggys_mouse> gdb: sorry...didn't see your message
<peggys_mouse> gdb, which three are unresolved?
<gdb> peggys_mouse: I'm working to locate them now.
<lenin_> aloooo
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: when did you start getting this error?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | lenin_
<ubottu> lenin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: today, i'd like to add some files, but i couldnt acess the pendrive
<Bax2> its saying not authorized
<panka> im trying to install ubuntu 10 without cd or usb. i've created a partition on which i have extracted to content of the iso, but im having trouble booting the kernel there from grub.. i assume its isolinux/isolinux.bin i should boot?
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: try rebooting the computer
<samoy2002> i enabled userdirs for apache, by making softlinks to userdir.conf, and userdir.load within the mods-available dir, however, now my index.html is downloading instead of displaying within the userdirs, anyone have a clue
<Bax2> i'll do it
<blendmaster1024_> any estimate on how long a 7.4G transfer will take over usb2.0 to a SATA hd?
<^peanut^> blendmaster1024_: 10/15 mins? maybe less...
<IceMaker> hey ppls/ any1 can plz help me installing my wlan card? it`s tp-link wn422g v2 plz i cant conect to the net
<Swiatecki> Hi there, I get this error: 8: additional: not found: when trying to run a bash script, what does additional mean(i know what the word means) and im gueesing 8 is the line # ?
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: it's a mimetype issue, either than or apache's sub process is crashing !
<Jordan_U> panka: Don't extract the iso, copy the iso as a file and follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: pastebin your userdir.* files
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: should i just do a clean install or what?
<maleldraconis> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS using the windows installer.  I'm wanting to make sure that the boot loader isn't on my windows partition before formatting it to work with Ubuntu.  Is there any way to find that out?
<Jordan_U> panka: You probably also want to add the "toram" kernel parameter if you have more than 1.5 GB of RAM. That way the installer won't complain about not being able to unmount the partition with the iso on it.
<ilovefairuz> BCMM: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall -f  flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree libasound2-plugins
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Sorry, it's 6 packages, and here's the list of what the upgrade tool couldn't solve itself: libempathy-gtk28 libengine-pkcs11-openssl linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: it was fixed, u don't know how the FU************* bored i'm now
<Bax2> x.x
<blendmaster1024_> maleldraconis, erm ... it's not designed to be able to convert like that, IIRC. you're going to have to reinstall the bootloader from the command line. have you done that before? it's not too hard, but it's a wee bit of a pain.
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Every other conflict you have was resolved by the upgrade tool.
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: Not only is the bootloader on your windows partition, all of Ubuntu is in a file inside your windows partition.
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: please watch your language and it's okay then
<panka> Jordan_U: i cant fint the initrd on the installation cd
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | samoy2002
<IceMaker> hey ppls. any1 can plz help me installing my wlan card? it`s tp-link wn422g v2 plz i cant conect to the net
<ubottu> samoy2002: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maleldraconis> I did it years ago with redhat 6 but haven't messed with anything linux since
<Bax2> ilovefairuz: i've added the ** :P, thanks for your help
<ilovefairuz> Bax2: yw
<Jordan_U> panka: Are you using the normal "Desktop" install CD or the alternate install CD?
<maleldraconis> and I actually set it up with a seperate partition, Jordan_U
<Bogus8> Hello, I'm trying to run fuppes on 10.4 server... got it installed but when I run it, it gives me an "unable to open database file" from sqlite3
<peggys_mouse> gdb, thank you. i can remove some of those but any idea what i do about the linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic?
<X-Sleepy-X> How to protect recovery mode from unwanted abuse?
<panka> Jordan_U: normal
<peggys_mouse> gdb: i can't just delete those i assume?
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: did you change any apache conf files?
<Jordan_U> panka: Then follow that guide which has the correct paths.
<MrDudle> how do i clear my dns cache
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<maleldraconis> I have a USB drive with the install and a CD, but I can't get my netbook to boot from either one, otherwise I would do it that way and say F all to this
<MrDudle> maleldraconis: did you change the boot order
<maleldraconis> yeah
<samoy2002> no i did not change the apache conf files
<maleldraconis> it changed the boot order automatically, but I confirmed it before reboot
<hiexpo> maleldraconis,  i was gonna say boot order beat me 2 it
<MrDudle> lol hiexpo
<BCMM_> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.org/413810
<ilovefairuz> maleldraconis: you could install from ISO on harddisk, using alternative ISO
<MrDudle> maleldraconis: could be your drive/port is a little slow so it could have trouble booting into it fast enough
<MrDudle> i've had that
<hiexpo> put both usb 's on top
<maleldraconis> it was bringing windows up without even starting up the hardware >.<
<barfster> ^peanut^: hypervisor?
<MrDudle> so can anyone tell me how to clear my dns cache
<maleldraconis> ilovefairuz: How would I do that?
<m0dmd> hello everyone
<ilovefairuz> BCMM_: dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree
<m0dmd> is it possible to run my localhost server via ubuntu server in vmware?
<Jordan_U> gdb: I can't stay to help peggys_mouse but you should have him try using aptitude to fix the dependency issues as it has more options for resolving broken dependencies than apt-get. Just make sure that aptitude doesn't try to remove everything as it removes packages that were "automatically installed" but the package they were installed as a dependency of has been removed.
<samoy2002> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BpufaVLj
<malcolmci> Hey, has anyone worked out how to change Chromium's fonts? A guy using KDE seemed to be able to do it by forcing font DPI, but I can't work out how to do that on GNOME
<Jordan_U> gdb: So if ubuntu-desktop has been removed for instance, aptitude will by default try to uninstall most of the system.
<maleldraconis> so I can install from the Alternate ISO on harddisk? how?
<m0dmd> anyone know about this.
<gdb> Jordan_U: Since it will try to remove any auto-installed packages that do not have a installed dependency, yes.
<m0dmd> instead of installing wampserver, i'd like to install ubuntu server in virtual env.
<ilovefairuz> maleldraconis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ilovefairuz> malcolmci: font face or font dpi ?
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<ilovefairuz> m0dmd: yes it's possible, i do is all time
<malcolmci> ilovefairuz: Chromium respects font face, but not font size
<ilovefairuz> malcolmci: options > under the hood > web content
<malcolmci> ilovefairuz: I'm talking about Chromium's actual control fonts, not the fonts in webpages
<peggys_mouse> gdb: several. akirad, mediabuntu, google-chrome and sevenmachines (flash)
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: when you actually save index.html, is it source code or 0 byte file ?
<malcolmci> ilovefairuz: i.e., font in the bookmarks bar, tabs, etc
<peggys_mouse> gdb: but i unchecked all external sources in the synaptic
<gdb> peggys_mouse: are all the deb and deb-src entries commented out in those files then?
<samoy2002> ilovefairuz:  i simply pico index.html, insert some random text
<Apocryphic> Is something going on?  All of my mini.iso installs are failing on the linux-generic package.
<ilovefairuz> malcolmci: you can select gtk theme and then it will match the rest of gnome
<maleldraconis> yeah, I'm not so sure I could pull off the non-CD install without giving myself a heart-attack... >.<
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: access it in a browser and save the file, see if there's anything in it
<Apocryphic> They were working before, but it's been a few weeks since I needed to install Ubuntu.
<SoftwareExplorer> Is there a way to mount a partition, but have the computer translate user id's and group id's ?
<peggys_mouse> gdb: some are, some not.
<malcolmci> ilovefairuz: as in, use the native titlebar option? That will give it the right font size for the window title, but not for the internal UI fonts like the bookmarks bar and tab headers
<peggys_mouse> gdb: maybe i missed something?
<trism> Apocryphic: the linux-generic various meta packages have been updated, but the actual packages aren't up yet (or they weren't earlier)
<gdb> peggys_mouse: Ah, this may be of interest to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827763
<gdb> Apocryphic's comment sent me googling.
<samoy2002> ilovfairuz: when i open the file, the random text is in the file, it is simply processing as a download, instead of a file to display
<gurudrew> I did an unclean shutdown of my ubuntu server
<gurudrew> The drive at /dev/sda1 is no longer mounting
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: random text? not the original html tags?
<samoy2002> ilovefairuz: i hadnt put any tags into it at this point, let me do that, see if they come through
<m0dmd> can i run my ubuntu server for vm and access localhost from the host.
<AnxiousNut> Why does my internet connection becomes extremely slow when using static ip instead of DHCP?
<Apocryphic> Alright, so no choice but to do a DVD install?
<ilovefairuz> malcolmci: options > personal stuff > use gtk+ theme
<Apocryphic> Or can I force a different kernel package in the installer?
<ilovefairuz> m0dmd: yes you can
<Apocryphic> I see where to define it in the seed, but don't know which package to provide. :P
<samoy2002> ilovefairuz:  Thank you, when i insert tags it seems to process it differently, it is displaying correct now
<m0dmd> Alright. Thank You
<barfster> Anyone feel like helping me with making a bootable memory stick of Ubuntu 10.04 MiniCD?
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: well i'm not sure i understand you but glad i've helped!
<barfster> I have so far installed grub2, and made a grub entry
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sticky> barfster, there are many tutorials available on the internets
<barfster> grub tells me it does not find what it wants
<peggys_mouse> gdb: when i run apt-get -y install linux-generic, it says already latest version. no error
<MatBoy> wow, encrypted home partition and bittorrent sucks big time
<barfster> unetbootin is not an answer to how I can boot an ISO using grub2
<samoy2002> ilovefairuz:  i dont understand either, now it is showing files without formatting, so it all seems a bit interesting, but either way, u did help, so thanks
<ilovefairuz> maleldraconis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation .. pick your favorite flavor
<francesco__> ciAO
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: do you understand how html markup works ?
<^peanut^> barfster: maybe this will help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224417
<samoy2002> ilovefairuz: i used to do a lot of pages, mostly php programming, been a long time though, i imagine i have forgotten a fair amount over time
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: try http://w3schools.org for some introductory tutorials
<nexuslab> hello please can you help me to install a driver ?
<BCMM> how can i list held packages?
<^peanut^> !ask > nexuslab
<ubottu> nexuslab, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: w3schools.com not .org
<ilovefairuz> BCMM: did you try the last command i gave you ?
<alemada> salve a tutti
<kerebrus> I just installed ubuntu on a Dell inspiron mini and it seems to not be using any video drivers. Is there any place were I can determine what drivers it is using?
<alemada> salve a tutti
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: oh, sorry - for some reason i don't highlight on bcmm_
<alemada> potete dirmo dove posso trovare aiuto per configurare irc
<ilovefairuz> !it | alemada
<ubottu> alemada: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BCMM> no, but i have successfully reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree
<samoy2002> ilovefairuz: thank you, i wont be getting into the programming aspects again, have to hire people for that, my businesses take up to much time, but i do however need to get the servers setup to host many pages
<^peanut^> kerebrus: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Lucid
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: now i just have the "held broken packages" thing, but i don't know how to list my held packages
<nexuslab> how can i make working my alfa wifi chipset RT3070
<^peanut^> !wifi | nexuslab
<ubottu> nexuslab: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thune3> kerebrus: driver= entry from : lshw -C video
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  hola my friend
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: that command seemed to help, it's running now
<ilovefairuz> samoy2002: there are some all-in-on books that explains Web technologies (the network, html, css, etc) and they are rather fun to read
<Apocryphic> Is there another metapackage I can use instead of linux-generic, or can I force it to use an older version?
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: and then "held broken packages" again
<kerebrus> <^peanut^> ill give that a try thanks
<ilovefairuz> BCMM: pastebin
<^peanut^> kerebrus: your welcome, and good luck.
<tk> anyone familiar with ubuntu suddently not reporting compilers (GCC G++ etc) to ./configure scripts?
<tk> claims build-essentials isnt installed but compilers are definitely there
<corpse> Hi im running ubuntu lucid server on an htpc. I just istalled a ATI Radeon 4350. I installed the catalyst 10.6 file but when i run fglrxinfo i get: Error: unable to open display (null) i dont not have synaptic or any gui interface. I am not quite sure what to do from here
<ilovefairuz> tk: perhaps you removed by mistake ?
<^peanut^> tk: if I'm not mistaken, I think you need to have build-essentials installed. but, I could be wrong
<leshaste> is there some way to see the excel spreadsheet at http://www.ipcc.gov.uk/index/resources/research/reports_polcustody/excel_2008-09_deaths_following_police_contact.htm in ubuntu? Or just download it.
<osmodivs> I installed Ubuntu 10.04, but soon after, i took out the PCI sound acrd and installed a WIFI one. Now i do not have any sound, the built in motherboard sound does not work
<corpse> sorry for poor grammer there
<tk> problem is, it wont let me reinstall build-essentials either :(
<^peanut^> tk: do you get gcc: no input files when you type gcc ?
<osmodivs> is there a way to fix it?
<ilovefairuz> tk: pastebin
<tk> ^peanut^: yup
<hiexpo> ^peanut^,  yea need build es
<pedahzur> Has anyone used the SMB LDAP tools in Ubuntu Server? When I run them, it barfs with: "Unable to open /etc/opt/IDEALX/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf for reading !"  This is smbldap-tools 0.9.5-1.
<^peanut^> hiexpo: cool, ty man.
<ilovefairuz> osmodivs: pastebin lshw
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hiexpo> np
<^peanut^> tk: pastebin the error when you try to re-install build es
<tk> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/gZJvzcTY
<BCMM_> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.org/413837
<kisuke> is ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix officaly supported?
<^peanut^> tk: hmm, sudo apt-get remove build-essential; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hiexpo> kisuke,  probally
<tk> ^peanut^: same
<hiexpo> did u get it from ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> tk: apt-cache policy libc6-dev ?
<^peanut^> tk: so you get the error regardless...hmm, ilovefairuz will know more about this than I . =)
<tk> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/UfQMmzVY
<jgcampbell300> The following packages have been kept back:
<jgcampbell300>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<jgcampbell300> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<ilovefairuz> BCMM: dpkg --configure -a
<jgcampbell300> has anyone found a solution for that ?
<kisuke> hiexpo, just checking, ther was that fiasco with mint a while back
<trism> jgcampbell300: the packages they point to aren't there yet, I'm sure they will be up shortly
<ilovefairuz> tk: puzzling stuff.. apt-get install build-essential libc6-dev g++
<jgcampbell300> trism, oh ok ... thanks much was wondering why I could not upgrade any of my boxes for those three :)
<hiexpo> kisuke,  oh
<BCMM_> ilovefairuz: no output from that, then same output from re-running do-release-upgrade
<tk> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/zUpdwg16
<kerebrus> <^peanut^> that page broke my comp rofl ...
<ilovefairuz> tk: append libc6 to install line
<^peanut^> kerebrus: really?!
<azlon> i installed pure-ftpd and pureadmin, but when i create a new account with pureadmin it wont let my users connect...
<^peanut^> kerebrus: how so?
<azlon> it says my username or password are incorrect
<osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/NMW4V19p
<osmodivs> here is lspci
<tk> ilovefairuz: same error
<BCMM> ilovefairuz: would the log file help?
<kerebrus> <^peanut^> now when my comp starts up after all the booting it just sits at a black screen ...
<ilovefairuz> BCMM: apt-get autoremove flashplugin-nonfree
<^peanut^> kerebrus: hmm, not good.
<osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/7bs0n5KD
<ilovefairuz> tk: but another package?
<osmodivs> here is ...
<osmodivs> the other ona
<^peanut^> kerebrus: is this after you installed the video driver for your card?
<kerebrus> <^peanut^> nope and I followed the instructions perfectly
<kerebrus> <^peanut^> yes
<tk> ilovefairuz: identical -   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.9-4ubuntu6.2) but 2.10.1-0ubuntu15 is to be installed
<kerebrus> <^peanut^>I did exactly what the instructions said for my specific model
<^peanut^> kerebrus: ok, let me look up something
<^peanut^> kerebrus: brb
<thune3> jgcampbell300: apt-get upgrade doesn't pull in kernels (and some other stuff) for that you need  apt-get dist-upgrade
<ilovefairuz> tk: did you recently upgrade ?
<ilovefairuz> osmodivs: that's not lshw
<osmodivs> I installed Ubuntu 10.04, after that, i uninstalled the PCI sound acrd, the added a PCI WI-FI card, now i hav no sound at all. The built in sound system does not work
<tk> ilovefairuz: its been some time ago since I did a full upgrade (I have upgraded since I hit this error and it did not help)
<tk> update+upgrade (pkgs only)
<peggys_mouse> gdb: i think i'll just uninstall linux-generic etc  and then reinstall them after the upgrade
<shblang> does anyone know how to assign a shortcut keyboard command to use the function of a gedit plugin?
<^peanut^> kerebrus: are you using the UNR version or the standard desktop version?
<corpse> Hi im running ubuntu lucid server on an htpc. I just istalled a ATI Radeon 4350. I installed the catalyst 10.6 file but when i run fglrxinfo i get: Error: unable to open display (null)  I am not quite sure what to do from here. aticonfig --list-adapters shows 0.1:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series
<hiexpo> thune3,  you just sudo apt-get upgrade does not upgradekernals ?
<hiexpo> ^said
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ starndard desktop
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ how can I restore what I just screwed up ...
<^peanut^> kerebrus: ah ok. not sure. thought about trying out the unr version. I believe the kernel is setup better for netbooks. though, again I could be way off.
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get upgrade does upgrade the kernels   has mine anyways for the last 9 months    > unbelievable
<jgcampbell300> if i have only 3 or 4 rules listed in UFW are the rest of the ports closed or secured ?
<ilovefairuz> tk: gcc --version ?
<iceroot> jgcampbell300: they are not handled by the firewall
<^peanut^> kerebrus: hmm, go into rescue mode and un-install all those packages it had you install.
<tk> ilovefairuz: gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) 4.3.3
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ ive tried the unr it sucked also
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ how?
<pradeep_> hi
<iceroot> jgcampbell300: so open if a program is running there, closed if nothing running there
<happyface> how do I get my laptop external usb keyboard media controls to work?
<thune3> hiexpo: it never has for me. maybe i have some setting off. they are always kept back
<hiexpo> !hi | pradeep_
<ubottu> pradeep_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<^peanut^> kerebrus: reboot
<jgcampbell300> so if i want to secure my server i should add a rule to deny all ports and then add rules to open the ones i use ?
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ what do I press during reboot?
<starcoder|Svr> test
<^peanut^> jgcampbell300: yes, that's a good standard to follow.
<ilovefairuz> tk: running lucid ?
<jgcampbell300> ty
<^peanut^> kerebrus: oh, good question. one sec
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ lol
<tk> ilovefairuz: jaunty I do believe was the name on this version (its whats apt sources point to anyways)
<peggys_mouse> gdb: don't know if you are still there but that at least got me past the initial error. hopefully, 10.4 can run off the same kernel as 9.10 or the kernel will get updated in the process.
<^peanut^> kerebrus: says to hold down the "shift" key
<tk> ilovefairuz: 9.10
<^peanut^> kerebrus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ilovefairuz> tk: lsb_release -a
<shblang> does anyone know how to assign a shortcut keyboard command to use the function of a gedit plugin?
<tk> ilovefairuz: command not found
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ holding shift did nothing ...
<Stameni> when i use split size option in zip command like this zip -s 670m -r foo bar. insted of creating foo file path from bar file path, it creates zip file in current directory with name 670.zip. Why it isn`t working ?
<iceroot> tk: cat /etc/issue
<peggys_mouse> gdb: looks like new headers/image are scheduled to install. thanks for your help!
<jgcampbell300> so to close all ports would that command look like this ... sudo ufw deny 1-65535
<ilovefairuz> tk: apt-get install libc6-dev?
<tk> ilovefairuz: Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l (results of cat)
<iceroot> tk: that is karmic
<gdb> peggys_mouse: I'm sorry, I'm working from home today (about quttin' time) and I got distracted with something else.  I'm glad things are working out for you!
<tk> ilovefairuz: same pkg error as the other apt-get install attempts
<peggys_mouse> gdb: ya, thank you!
<^peanut^> kerebrus: k
<tk> iceroot: hmmm ok I can never keep track of what the names are anymore
<ilovefairuz> tk: apt-cache show libc6
<tk> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/F6uaYfp5
<thune3> hiexpo: either way, to install packages listed as "kept back" (as is the case with jgcampbell300), the solution is to use 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<^peanut^> kerebrus: he user can interrupt the boot process and display the menu by holding down the SHIFT key until the menu displays. Grub 2 searches for a depressed SHIFT key signal during boot. If the key is pressed or Grub 2 cannot determine the status of the key, the menu is displayed. Note: The "SHIFT" keystatus check is currently nested within in a conditional statement within /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober and
<^peanut^> may not work under certain circumstances.
<tk> sometimes I really dislike computers... this would be one of them :(
<hiexpo> thune3,  i use apt-get get upgrade
<Stameni> when i use split size option in zip command like this zip -s 670m -r foo bar. insted of creating foo file path from bar file path, it creates zip file in current directory with name 670.zip. Why it isn`t working ?
<^peanut^> kerebrus: with a black screen, can you try: crtl+alt+F2-5
<ilovefairuz> tk: apt-get install libc-dev
<^peanut^> Stameni: man zipsplit
<tk> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/PeBb0M9K
<visuospatial> I've got a grub2 question if anyone can help
<Sunzaru> anyone know the name of the app/software taht lets you have a panel like " http://compiz-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=127349&file1=127349-1.png&file2=127349-2.jpg&file3=&name=midnight " ?
<tk> ilovefairuz: that looks like a possible key to the bigger picture
<kantxx> hey all... im looking for a development IDE that starts with an A and supports sftp connections... anyone know?
<Stameni> ^peanut^ i don`t need that, that is for splitting existing archive
<^peanut^> Sunzaru: that's AWN
<ilovefairuz> tk: your libc packages seem all mixed up
<Sunzaru> ^peanut^ thank you
<tk> ilovefairuz: is there a handy way of unmixxing it?
<AnxiousNut> Can somebody please help me with this http://is.gd/dDQED?
<jgcampbell300> is there an easier way to secure my server ?
<ilovefairuz> tk: i'd recommend a clean install if it's not much hassle
<Stameni> ^peanut^ i need "zip -s size foo bar", but it work very strange, in the present directory it create file with "size" as name. And not split anything
<tk> ilovefairuz: considering this install is part of a "base install img" for XEN servers... a true clean install... is a major PITA :/
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maleldraconis> I have a grub2 question as well..  how can I use it to boot from an external CD drive during pre-boot?
<Incarnation> Anyone here know a quick and painless way to download youtube videos?
<maleldraconis> I've tried looking at the online docs, but I'm not finding anything
<ilovefairuz> tk: should have used an LTS release
<CrayonOfDoom> Doing a preseeded install, and during the preseeding, it's installing grub.  When it finishes, grub somehow sets to boot off of /dev/sde1 instead of the correct /dev/sda1.  What could cause this and is there an easy fix to ensure it installs properly without having to tinker with grub after install?
<^peanut^> Stameni: hmm, ok let me see
<ilovefairuz> Incarnation: yt-download
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: Most BIOSs don't present the CD drive to the bootloader unless you actualy booted from CD.
<Incarnation> ilovefairuz: where can I get that?
<tk> ilovefairuz: I thought at the time we did download the LTS version
<Saturn2888> Anyone know why my Lucid kernel is -generic-pae whereas it used to be -server? I upgraded from Hardy yesterday and noticed my kernel change.
<maleldraconis> with it being an external drive, it's not powering up in time to boot from, any other way to fix that?
<ilovefairuz> Incarnation: sorry, youtube-dl
<ilovefairuz> it's a package
<Incarnation> ah okay
<visuospatial> Thanks for the link, but I've read the online docs. I have ubuntu lucid on one hdd and win xp on another. os-prober finds win xp and adds it to the grub2 menu, but when i select it i get two errors: no such device and no such partition. Can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: If it's a PATA (IDE) drive then you can work around that with grub's ata.mod.
<trism> Saturn2888: there isn't a server kernel anymore, linux-image-server just installs linux-image-generic-pae now
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ I unistalled what it had me install and I reinstalled compiz but it is still going to the black screen
<Incarnation> thanks ilovefairuz
<tk> ilovefairuz: sounds like a new image is due anyways... 10.x LTS release vs my 9.10
<maleldraconis> I don't know what it is, it's a Dell external DVDRW drive...
<maleldraconis> through USB
<ilovefairuz> tk: well you don't do dist upgrades from for an LTS except to an LTS, it kinda defeats the point if you d
<^peanut^> kerebrus: did you reboot?
<Saturn2888> trism:  why is that?
<NFischer> HI all!! i try to print on an DL-Envelope using Openoffice.. but Ubuntu is always printing on it in Portrait instead of landscape no matter what i define.. any suggestions?!
<ilovefairuz> Incarnation: YOU'RE WELCOME
<ilovefairuz> oops caps lock
<trism> Saturn2888: I don't know, but I imagine they decided the configurations were so similar, they didn't need both
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ yup
<Saturn2888> trism: ok thanks!
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: Then it's possible that grub's native USB drivers could be used, you won't be able to chainload though.
<tk> ilovefairuz: I just checked, the other guy that was setting up our XEN image grabbed the newest at the time, not newest LTS he said
<Saturn2888> Does anyone know if md_mod.ko is required to boot to a RAID1 from mdadm anymore?
<kisuke> ok, bcm4312 wifi card here, have working drivers, (thers a regression in the blobs) i just need to have it load at startup how  wouold i do this?
<maleldraconis> Jordan_U: how do I do that? and what's chainloading?  sorry, total newb now..  haven't used linux since redhat 6... and have forgotten mostly everything
<experiMENTAL> hi. problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<Sebo> hi, is it possible to install 64 bit ubuntu inside 32 bit windows?
<ilovefairuz> tk: it seems that libc providers 2.10 but libc-dev provides 2.9
<Saturn2888> Sebo with the right processor and software support yes. I believe it's really tricky though
<Sebo> but it doesnt work by default with wubi?
<kisuke> sebo, yes, if yo uuse wubi
<MJB_> I need drivers for my microphone not working. Compaq Presario F750us
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: It's probably not worth the effort.
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ your killin me here
<Sebo> ok thx
<kisuke> Sebo, as long as your pc can support a 64 bit os
<anigma> what's the best way to burn an ISO image to a CD in ubuntu?
<^peanut^> kerebrus: I'm still reading
<^peanut^> kerebrus: =)
<MJB_> anigma: Use the disk burner in ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> tk: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<MJB_> Applications>Sound and Video
<sindegra> Hey, anyone know how to get the vesa driver to display in 1024x600? I've been trying to get linux frame buffer to go into that and have so far been unsuccesful.
<^peanut^> Stameni: try this. it works on my system. zip -s 1m mysplits1.zip files
<maleldraconis> did I lose connection?
<up_the_irons> I have a Jaunty box, running gnome, and I can change the accelerator key of any menu item within a gtk app by simply highlighting that menu item and hitting the new accelerator.  But on a new Lucid box i installed, I can't do this.  I *swear* I remember there being a way to turn this feature on/off, but for the life of me I can't find it now...  any tips?
<^peanut^> kerebrus: wow man, I'm not seeing alot. everything that i'm find says that should have worked.
<ilovefairuz> sindegra: vga=318, i think
<tk> ilovefairuz: no updates
<seidos> !lamp
<tk> upgrade rather
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Evolution-X> Did anyone have any kind of trouble after isntalling grub-common(GRand Bootloader Vertion 2) Common files,,,also grub-pc grand unified Bootloader Vertion 2 PC/Bios Vertion)
<kerebrus> ^peanut^ bleh dont say that
<Stameni> ^penaut^ but that createt that file in your present directoy ?
<Evolution-X> not sure what to do
<^peanut^> kerebrus: yea I know... sorry man
<MJB_> !drivers
<sindegra> ilovefairuz: I'm not sure if that will do it. vbeinfo doesn't give 1024x600 as a possible mode.
<Jordan_U> Evolution-X: What problem are you having?
<sindegra> I can try it though
<^peanut^> Stameni: yes. BUT if you run that command in the dir you want the files to be in, then you'll be all good.
<Evolution-X> anyone so far
<Evolution-X> do i need that
<ilovefairuz> sindegra: use vga=ask and it will prompt you at boot
<Evolution-X> i dont want to have a problem and not be able to boot after installing that
<kisuke> ok how do i get a driver to load on startup?
<Evolution-X> i want t make sure
<trism> up_the_irons: in gconf-editor, would seem to be /desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels
<maleldraconis> Ok, lost connection..  but how would I use grub2's USB drivers to boot from an external drive?
<sindegra> ilovefairuz: alright I'll try that.
<visuospatial> os-prober detects my installation of Win XP-64 on a second hard drive, but Grub2 will not load it. Where should I start to fix it?
<ilovefairuz> tk: if you notice, in apt-cache policy libc6-dev, version table has 2.0, but apt-cache policy libc6 has 2.10 installed
<^peanut^> Stameni: try this. it works on my system. zip -s 1m outputfiles/mysplits1.zip "your files" all output will go into "outputfiles dir"
<Evolution-X> is grub the black screen with the memtest and recovery mode and all that
<kisuke> Evolution-X, yes
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: Try running "ls -l" in the grub shell at boot and see if your second drive is listed.
<MJB_> I need help getting my microphone to work
<up_the_irons> trism: that worked great!! thanks!!!
<sindegra> ilovefairuz: ah, feck. I have grub2. I have no idea how to get it to work with that.
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: thanks, will do.
<Stameni> ^peanut^, tnx. But i`m creating a python script for system backup and that complicate things alot :/ i need to find another way so i can process destination paths any directory
<kisuke> MJB_, have you checked ubuntuforums.org?
<maleldraconis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MJB_> Yes.
<Jordan_U> sindegra: In the grub shell run "vbeinfo"
<MJB_> Nothing at all
<Ornotermes> i have a laptop works just fine with linux 2.6.31-20 but fail to boot normal with any 2.6.32 kernel ("single" starts), video problem? any ideas how to fix?
<ilovefairuz> sindegra: press esc at boot, press e to edit line, append vga=ask, press enter and press b
<Evolution-X> i dont have problems with grub
<Evolution-X> i just ton want to have a problem after installation
<kisuke> MJB_, have you done a google search?
<sindegra> Joran_U: I did that. didn't get 1024x600 as an option.
<sindegra> ilovefairuz: I'll try that.
<Stameni> ^peanut^ i dont understand that last command, if outputfiles are zip archives, what is mysplits1.zip and where are input files ? ?
<cablop> how can i access windows shared folders with ease? i don't need to automount them on startup, and also i don't need to mount them from shell... i need a graphical way to do it
<^peanut^> Stameni: you could have a static path setup with switches to override?
<Jordan_U> sindegra: Then you can't get that resolution with VESA.
<MJB_> kisuke: yes
<MJB_> Nothing
<tk> ilovefairuz: did not catch that, but it looks like a clean newer LTS image would be a good move
<sindegra> Jordan_U: any other way to force the framebuffer to do 1024x600 then?
<ilovefairuz> tk: strangely http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libc6-dev current version is 2.10!
<kisuke> MJB_, what did you  search for?
<Evolution-X> how can i ignore this update so wont show up on list
<ilovefairuz> tk: try switch apt mirrors and update
<^peanut^> Stameni: zip -s 1m outputfiles/mysplits1.zip "your files" all output will go into "outputfiles dir" outputfiles is just a dir name, under it all the files 1.x will be under the outputfiles dir.
<MJB_> Ubuntu mic not working
<Stameni> ^peanut^ i`ll try that, thank you
<cablop> sindegra what are you trying to do?
<^peanut^> Stameni: your welcome
<ilovefairuz> !sound | MJB_
<ubottu> MJB_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lxlee> is there an ubuntu program that lets you type anything and your computer will say it?
<tk> ilovefairuz: any quick way to do that or need I go in and change my sources by hand?
<kisuke> MJB_, are you using adesktop or a laptop?
<sindegra> cablop: get tty to display in 1024x600. Also get links2 -g with directfb to display in 1024x600x32. both seem to be related.
<MJB_> kisuke: Laptop
<Jordan_U> sindegra: Install proper drivers for your card if they are available. It's not something that can be "forced" to work, just like I can't force you to understand Chinese.
<ilovefairuz> tk: apt-mirror
<red2kic> lxlee: espeak, festival
<Evolution-X> check assistive technologies
<IceMaker> hey ppl. need help installing wireless- tp-link wn422g v2 card. please !can`t start working with ubuntu withought net connection :(
<ilovefairuz> tk: sorry, one momen
<kisuke> MJB_, try googleing <pc model> mic ubuntu
<cablop> sindegra: i don't know what is links2 -g but i think you can force your framebuffer at startup
<cablop> let me check
<kisuke> cablop, -fb at boot i beleve
<kisuke> !wifi | IceMaker
<ubottu> IceMaker: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kisuke> ok how do i get a driver to load on startup?
<sindegra> cablop: don't bother. I know you can configure the framebuffer I just don't know how to make 1024x600 selectable.
<IceMaker> kisuke:  thanks going to dig :)
<Jordan_U> sindegra: What graphics card?
<ilovefairuz> tk: was apt-spy but not available any longer.. seems you have to do it by hand
<sindegra> Jordan_U: just what I was figuring out atm, just a sec.
<sindegra> Jordan_U: Intel 945GME
<maleldraconis> ok, not finding anything on the Grub2 files about using it to boot from an external drives, or using USB drivers or anything like that..
<kerebrus> Anyone know what the defualt video driver package for ubuntu desktop is called?
<cablop> sindegra: i believe you're booting in a netbook and afaik you're using the default grub2, isn't it?
<ilovefairuz> maleldraconis: they are treated like internal hard disk, just different numbers
<MJB_> kisuke: No help searching.
<kisuke> update-initramfs will include runinig drivers right?
<sindegra> cablop: completely correct. asus 1002ha in fact.
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: the second hard drive is listed as "Partition table. Filesystem unrecognized"
<visuospatial> but there are no partitions listed
<Saturn2888> After upgrading to Lucid from Hardy, I tried to boot to my RAID1 and all I get is a blinking cursor after the GRUB screen. I was also getting a status 5 ureadahead error, but that's because /var is on another partition, an lvm in this case. After removing ureadahead, would that let me boot into an OS or would that just get rid of the error and leave me with only the blinking cursor?
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: Are you using gpt on either of the drives?
<cablop> ok, then you must edit a filer and set the framebuffer from that place
<sindegra> Jordan_U: I checked drivers for my gfx card and the result from intel was basically telling me to check the gfx driver from my distro, soooo yeah.
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: i'm not sure what that is, so probably not
<MJB_> kisuke: any other suggestion? Software I can use that includes all drivers?
<IceMaker> hey ppl. need help installing wireless- tp-link wn422g v2 card. please !can`t start working with ubuntu withought net connection :(
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: Is one of the drives over two TB large?
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: yes, one is a 2 TB drive, so it's listed as larger than 2000 GB
<stukad> Hi, how do i get a mouse (mx518) at 500hz instead of the default 125hz ?
<psycho_oreos> IceMaker, is this a PCI or USB?
<visuospatial> Jordan_U:  that's the ubuntu drive, and it's working fine
<kisuke> MJB_, unfourtunatly i kno0w of no "silver bullet" in this case
<IceMaker> psycho_oreos: usb
<kisuke> !wifi |icemaker
<ubottu> icemaker: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MJB_> kisuke: Someone here gave me something. An application a while ago that detects drivers.
<MJB_> I can't remember what it was....
<IceMaker> kisuke: tryed there noth` usefuul
<kisuke> !mic |  MJB_
<MJB_> !mic
<EvilPhoenix> anyone know how I can specify where iptables logging logs to?  it logs to syslog atm and i'd like it to log to somewhere else
<MJB_> Bot doesn't know anything :|
<kisuke> IceMaker, try google?
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: Try adding "insmod part_msdos" to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then re-run update-grub.
 * er0s is away (=) brb)
<kerebrus> Anyone know what the defualt video driver package for ubuntu desktop is called?
<psycho_oreos> IceMaker, if the USB device is connected, pastebin the lsusb output
<kisuke> !audio | MJB_
<ubottu> MJB_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: will do. thanks.
<ilovefairuz> sindegra: did you try vga=ask ?
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: You're welcome.
<stukad> how to change the default 125hz on a usb mouse to 500hz in ubuntu 10.4? (MX518)
<IceMaker> psycho_oreos:  i didn`t understand that. i am new to linux
<ilovefairuz> kerebrus: lshw
<Jordan_U> sindegra: What happens when you try to use the default intel drivers?
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: the output for update-grub says "can't read 'part_msdos': No such file or directory
<DDwi> ever since the last two kernel updates my keyboard and mouse don't function after the gdm login screen shows, is this a known issue?
<Stameni> ^peanut^: i just excluded v from options "zip -s(not sv) 100 -r foo bar" and it work as expected, there is a BUG in "-sv" option. So in the end i don`t need to try your way, thank you anyway !
<Utrinqueparatus> is there a way to select all using nano?
<j_ayen_green> this is one of those questions where it's hard to figure out where to ask it. I'm running 10.4 under box. I was importing a mysql dump and it hung, and terminal hung, and nothing in ubuntu was clickable, and vbox couldn't shut it down, so I had to kill vbox, and ended up with the ubuntu image being corrupted. i just don't know how to avoid it happening again once I get done rebuilding everything.
<Saturn2888> How can I set my system to reboot to initramfs?
<psycho_oreos> IceMaker, open up terminal session (gnome-terminal) and type in "lspci" (without quotes) hit enter, copy the data of the output and pastebin it
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | IceMaker
<ubottu> IceMaker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: Add "insmod part_msdos" on a new line at the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom, not the beginning.
<kerebrus> ilovefairuz is lshw a command to show you the drivers?
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: yeah, i just realized i overwrote the whole 40_custom file. any way i can regenerate it?
<ilovefairuz> kerebrus: yes
<grendal_prime> I got a router that i have been using for some time now.  Very solid router/firewall and web server.  I just moved and i now have a comcast cable connection.  I cant get this machine to route anything.
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: Here's what the file contains by default: http://paste.debian.net/81269/
<grendal_prime> its making me crazy.  Now at this new location i have a dynamically assited ip address
<cablop> i need a replacement of the ditto clipboard manager from windows
<cablop> of course in ubuntu
<xcthulhu> Hi, I'm doing some astronomical work and I was wondering if there is a program that shows where the sun is shining on the planet earth
<xcthulhu> Besides xephem, which doesn't have an ubuntu package
<grendal_prime> xcthulhu, ya the clock app
<sindegra> Jordan_U: not yet, vga=ask. brb to try that
<IceMaker> psycho_oreos:  sec i need to swich to ubuntu i have troble conecting there
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: ok, great. i'll reboot and brb
<kerebrus> ilovefairuz well thats not going to work since they are not currently installed
<xcthulhu> grendal_prime, what's it's name?  And can it output to a file?
<ilovefairuz> kerebrus: sudo apt-get install lshw
<tk> ilovefairuz: sounds like I'm creating a new image anyways -- gives me a chance to switch this particular server over to LVM anyways
<ilovefairuz> tk: yeah better
<tk> ilovefairuz: yup :) win from a fml :P
<rootkid> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | rootkid
<ubottu> rootkid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rootkid> how can run a file for exemple file.c
<rootkid> in linux
<psycho_oreos> you'll need to compile it first, using gcc
#ubuntu 2010-07-24
<rootkid> and how using gcc
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: winXP boots up perfectly. you're a wizard!
<psycho_oreos> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<visuospatial> Jordan_U: thanks a ton.
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: You're welcome.
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U: you're a grub fixing wizard.
<ngirard_> Hi all. Can I try maverick-desktop-amd64.iso alpha 2 using VirtualBox ?
<Jordan_U> visuospatial: You're Ubuntu drive is using GPT just so you know for future reference.
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: No, I'm a terrible cook.
<Jordan_U> :)
<dodimar> dumb question as it may, but need a good advice. got a quad core system with 4gb of RAM.. shoud I install ubuntu 10.04 (desktop) 64bit or 32 bit.. this computer is my work PC and I use it for work.
<sindegra> Jordan_U: Actually, could I somehow use the intel driver for tty?
<maleldraconis> Jordan_U: you said something to me before about using the USB drivers in Grub2 to boot from an external disk drive.  Could you expand on that, please?
<Jordan_U> sindegra: The intel driver is used for ttys by default. That's why I was wondering why you were messing around with VESA.
<rootkid> pls tell me how Y open a file file.c
<sindegra> Jordan_U: Ahh, I mean what you see. I was messing around with vesa because I was trying to get the links2 browser to display images without X.
<BidaBoy> hi all
<BidaBoy> i have a problem in bt
<sindegra> Jordan_U: but now I am wondering if I can use intel to accomplish that.
<tucemiux> anyone knows how I can browse file system hierarchy like windows explorer style???  Basically, on the left pane to traverse through the directory hierarchy and on the right pane the actual files stored on the directory I choose on the left pane will show up on the right pane
<BidaBoy> can some won help me
<tucemiux> !ask | BidaBoy
<ubottu> BidaBoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sindegra> Jordan_U: correction: now I wonder
<Mogga> i'm just getting into lvm... what filesystem type should i choose when formatting an lvm if my environment is linux/mac? mkfs.ext4 /dev/fileserver/volume ?
<BidaBoy> sorry
<cablop> how do i hate grub2
<BidaBoy> i have changed the partition size where installed bt in xp
<cablop> how can i make grub2 to ignore a system?
<BidaBoy> now i cant boot up
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: click on header, select "tree"
<cablop> i don want or need it to be listed in the menu, never, no way to have it on the list
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, on nautilus?
<cablop> any suggestion
<cablop> ?
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: yes
<Jordan_U> cablop: set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub and move any entries for Other OSs you want to keep to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<cablop> thanks Jordan_U
<bilel> cow boy
<BidaBoy> can any won help
<Jordan_U> cablop: You're welcome.
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, i can click on "File", "Edit", "View", "Go", "Bookmarks" and "Help"
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| BidaBoy
<ubottu> BidaBoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bilel> ghggh
<bilel> kkk
<bilel> lldslgrler
<bilel> zsstew
<bilel> yyju
<bilel> z
<bilel> u
<bilel> zt
<FloodBot2> bilel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: view > check "Side Pane" if not checked, then on left pane header, select "tree"
<ilovefairuz> has a down arrow
<maleldraconis> can you guys see my text?
<LjL> yes
<zxs> could someone lend a hand in getting 3 monitors setup on 10.04 - ati 4xxx x2 cards
<maleldraconis> thanks, having connection problems with the chat prog
<maleldraconis> trying to figure out how to boot from an external drive when the bios won't power on the drive before the OS loads
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, i see...  how do you call that left pane??  Is it possible to have more than one "left pane"??
<barfster> Is it possible to add support for ext4 in Ubuntu 6.06?
<BidaBoy> i installed 3 os windows xp, ubuntu and windows 7, i changed my partition size of ubuntu sub windows xp, now when i boot ubuntu, i cant start xserver, can any one help
<stukad> how to change the default 125hz on a usb mouse to 500hz in ubuntu 10.4? (MX518)
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: don't think so
<tucemiux> 6.06? LoL
<Jordan_U> barfster: Why?
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, thanks a lot!  That's exactly what I was looking for, im going to have to use this nautilus thing more and more, do you have any other tip or trick up your sleeve you think i should know about nautilus?
<barfster> I just put a disk in a server, and it’s formatted with ext4
<Jordan_U> barfster: Why is your server still running 6.06?
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: you're welcome
<barfster> Because I am lazy and have not upgraded in a while?
<barfster> And because the scripts running there works...
<corpse> I just installed a radeon 4350 GPU in a HTPC runing xbmc. When i try to play a video file I just get random flashes of color. I know the vidoes work and i should have the proper codecs becuase i had a differnt card in before that worked fine
<barfster> How can I upgrade?
<BidaBoy> can any one help
<maleldraconis> sorry for being insistent, but I really need help figuring out how to boot from an external drive when it's not powering up before the OS loads
<maleldraconis> any ideas?
<hebz0rl> hi there is have a creative xfi xtreme music http://tinyurl.com/yds9udz and i have lucid lynx the problem is i can hear sounds but the microphone isnt working (its just playing what im hearing) what can i do i tried the drivers from creative but i just get and error
<maco> maleldraconis: not possible
<Saturn2888> I can't get my system to boot. I get a blinking cursor and I can type, but it doesn't boot. I loaded Hardy's kernel and it gave me  initramfs but my keyboard isn't working now so I can't type.
<maco> maleldraconis: if the drive is built such that it absolutely wont power on until the OS talks to it (not just when the computer powers on), theres nothing we can do about it
<hebz0rl> the error is http://pastebin.com/davBhALQ
<maleldraconis> any other ideas on how to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS without a usb stick or cd drive? I have an ASUS EEEPC netbook
<Jordan_U> !install | maleldraconis
<ubottu> maleldraconis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<maco> maleldraconis: put the hard drive in another computer, install using that one, then put the hard drive back?
<maco> maleldraconis: and why cant you use a usb thumb drive?
<maleldraconis> Maco: it's a netbook, so I can't remove the hard drive.  and it's not reading from USB sticks before OS boot either...
<maleldraconis> this bios is a pain
<corpse> maleldraconis: look up info on doing a network install
<uzu-cat> Buenas
<wiesshund> maleldraconis,  youve got the ISO?
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: I've never heard of a netbook that can't boot from USB, are you sure you setup the flash drive properly?
<maco> maleldraconis: netbooks mean you cant remove the hard drive?
<maco> maleldraconis: that one's news to me. also, plenty of eeepc users have installed ubuntu, so im sure the bios is capable of speaking to thumb drives
<uzu-cat> hi
<maleldraconis> well, it's not working with the thumb drive I have
<maleldraconis> you see why I'm frustrated with this process
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: Does that thumb drive work with another computer?
<wiesshund> maleldraconis, do you have the ISO image of the live CD?
<uzu-cat> i have ubuntu installed and i need to install windows
<maleldraconis> yes, I have the ISO
<uzu-cat> how can i do it?
<Jordan_U> uzu-cat: Boot the windows install CD and install windows. For help installing windows join ##windows.
<wiesshund> maleldraconis,  you could boot the iso in windows using qemu, or you could use the WUBI installer
<maleldraconis> Jordan_U: not for booting
<uzu-cat> i'm telling this 'cause i know that when you install windows it uses to delete the linux launcher
<maco> maleldraconis: how did you put it on the thumb drive? did you just copy the iso there or did you use unetbootin?
<maco> uzu-cat: install with the windows cd, then use the ubuntu cd to reinstall grub
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: Then why did you expect it to boot your netbook?
<wiesshund> uzu-cat,  install windows on its own partition, then if need be use the linux live CD to reinstall grub, though i didnt need to
<bastid_raZor> maleldraconis: the last link the bot provided describes how to install via the ISO on the harddrive.
<Saturn2888> What are the default directories in /dev when it's not mounted?
<maleldraconis> I used the windows installer from the website and it only installed on the free space I had, it didn't format the whole drive like I want it to
<BidaBoy2> hey i changed out my ubuntu partition size and now i cant start xserver, can any one help pls
<maleldraconis> Jordan: I didn't know until after I tried with this comp
<uzu-cat> ok, thanks, i'll try it! ;)
<nimbiotics_> Hello everyone. On ubuntu 9.10, is there a graphical tool that would allow me to compare 2 text files side by side?
<maco> maleldraconis: ok so we've established that your netbook isnt rejecting boot options, just that your usb is broken
<maleldraconis> probably
<wiesshund> maleldraconis,  yes that is how the wubi install works, the only way to use the whole partiton is to boot the live image with no windows active
<barfster> Which version of ubuntu starts to support ext4?
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics_: meld
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<uzu-cat> i heard about a program called Gparted, how can it helps me?
<wiesshund> maleldraconis,  you said your thumb drive sucks, do you happen to have an mp3 player that works also as a flash drive?
<barfster> I am doing an upgrade now
<ilovefairuz> uzu-cat: to repartition your hard disk
<maleldraconis> that's what I'm using as my flash drive, wiess
<barfster> But only to 8.04 for now
<maleldraconis> that's probably the problem
<Jordan_U> uzu-cat: If you don't already have a partition free to install windows into, gparted can help you resize Ubuntu to make space. If you already have a partition set out for windows then you don't need gparted.
<maleldraconis> but I have some options to try I guess, so I'll check those out and get back to you guys on how it worked or if..
<maco> maleldraconis: ah yeah, mp3 players dont tend to go into USB Mass Storage mode until the OS starts talking to them
<nimbiotics_> ilovefairuz> Thanks!
<maleldraconis> thanks all
<uzu-cat> aha
<maleldraconis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<uzu-cat> roger that
<gruberror> I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my machine but get a no such device: uid error upon booting, upon further investigating it seems that my bios doesn't even recognize the drive i installed ubuntu to
<gruberror> the drive worked fine under windows 7
<uzu-cat> well, thanks again
<gruberror> can someone please assist
<wiesshund> maleldraconis, you could do this..  you could resize the linux partition after deleting the windows partition
<BidaBoy2> can any one help me to repaire my ubuntu kde xserver
<gruberror> Now i can't boot into windows or ubuntu
<maleldraconis> I'm afraid that the bootloader is on the windows partition and if I do that, I'll lose boot capabilities
<ilovefairuz> gruberror: then it's a hardware issue, check data cables
<Jordan_U> gruberror: How is the drive connected? (USB, PATA, SATA etc)
<gruberror> Jordan_U: sata, ilovefairuz, its not, the drive is mountable under livecd
<Jordan_U> gruberror: Is the drive the BIOS is currently booted from also sata?
<gruberror> Jordan_U: yes, all my drives are sata
<wiesshund> gruberror,  if the bios doesnt acknowledge the HDD, it is a hardware issue of some sort, linux can many times see hardware that the bios is spazzing on. doesnt mean all is well though
<Jordan_U> gruberror: Check your BIOS settings then, that drive may simply be disabled.
<gruberror> i installed ubuntu on sdb, sda being the drive i have windows 7 on
<maleldraconis> is there any way to see if the boot loader is on the linux partition and not the windows?
<wiesshund> gruberror,  if the BIOS cant see it, you cant boot from it
<gruberror> i see
<BidaBoy2> can any one help pls
<gruberror> i dont even get the grub menu though, but i guess grub is performing since i do get to the grub rescue prompt
<wiesshund> maleldraconis,  what option did you use when you installed grub?
<maco> maleldraconis: if you did wubi, ubuntu's not on a separate partition at all
<maco> maleldraconis: its just in a file inside the windows filesystem. a very big file
<Jordan_U> gruberror: That's because grub is installed to sda. You're just getting a rescue shell because it can't load any of its modules or grub.cfg from sdb.
<Saturn2888> what are the UUIDs in mdadm.conf supposed to represent? They are not the same UUIDs as blkid shows
<maleldraconis> Maco: it shows as a seperate partition
<Sunzaru> is gdm disabled in 10.4 ?  i can't get it to display a custom logon box, just a wallpaper ( http://imagebin.org/106551 )
<wiesshund> maleldraconis,  can you see the linux partition from inside windows?
<Jordan_U> maleldraconis: In what utility?
<gruberror> ok ill go back into bios and see whats going on, i wasnt even able to see it in bios though
<gruberror> thanks for the help everyone
<maleldraconis> Disk Utility on ubuntu
<rileyp> I need to use a Dynamic DNS record that resolves to my WAN IP, but have the DNS resolve to the internal host IP from inside the network
<maco> maleldraconis: it's lying
<maco> maleldraconis: it's loop-mounted, else it woiuldnt be able to boot. its a trick
<corpse> I just installed a radeon 4350 GPU in a HTPC runing xbmc. When i try to play a video file I just get random flashes of color. I know the vidoes work and i should have the proper codecs becuase i had a differnt card in before that worked fine
<rileyp> can anyone help me with this I have a billion router
<Jordan_U> gruberror: See what happens when you connect sdb where sda is currently connected (it won't be bootable because grub isn't there but I'm curious if the BIOS will recognise it).
<maleldraconis> maco: just like everything else on my comp
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: port forwarding
<maleldraconis> it all lies to me, lol
<kisuke> corpse, you might need to reconfigure xorg
<rileyp> corpse go buy a nvidia card.. they have viddpau support
<maco> maleldraconis: if there really were a separate partition for ubuntu, windows would show it as an unknown partition in its disk utility thingy
<rileyp> oh really port forwarding!
<monkey_dust> corpse, radeon and ubuntu do not getalong well => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<maleldraconis> thanks maco
<corpse> rileyp:  i traded in a g210 for the 4350 because the hdmi audio would not work ><
<maleldraconis> I think I just need to go the route of installing without cd
<m0dmd> After installing ubuntu server on vmware
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: routers usually allow you to redirect a given port to a specific internal host
<m0dmd> How do I view my server through my windows host
<rileyp> ok so i port forward a port for my ipod or for my mythpodcaster server
<maco> rileyp: for your server
<rileyp> ok so do i port forward a udp or tcp port and whichone?
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: this all depends on the service you're trying to expose outside of the router
<maco> rileyp: depends what you want to go through it? could also forward both...
<m0dmd> ilovefairuz: would you happen to know what I need to do next
<rileyp> ok so if i port forword 192.168.1.10 which is my servers ip
<m0dmd> to view my server for the host environment
 * maco notes there are more protocols than just those 2
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: you are usually given a choice for external port and internal port, both tcp and udp
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: check your router's configuration interface
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/detail?id=28 end of this thread is my dilema
<Jordan_U> maco: What protocalls other than udp and tcp are generally routed?
<ilovefairuz> m0dmd: 192.168.56.101
<Sunzaru> is gdm customization disabled in ubuntu 10.4 ?  i can't get it to display a custom logon box, just a wallpaper ( http://imagebin.org/106551 )
<maco> Jordan_U: 50/51 for vpn tunnels
<maco> Jordan_U: 41 for 6over4
<rileyp> ok so i set udp and tcp its a billion bipac
<barfster> Jordan_U: php4 is discontinued in 8.04 :-(
<funkyHat> m0dmd: which service on the VM do you want to view?
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: really, it's usually a few clicks in the router's web interface
<m0dmd> I have finished installed ubuntu server on vmware
<m0dmd> if it were wampserver on windows it would be localhost
<tucemiux> Jordan_U, im confuzzled, you can "route" other protocols other than udp and tcp? can you route IP frames or is that packets?  Now im confused
<maco> Jordan_U: apparently the "proper" names for those according to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289892 are esp, ah, and isatap (50,51,41)
<m0dmd> windows does not know to open the ubuntu server on vmware by localhost
<rileyp> what port do i open?
<tucemiux> m0dmd, if you installed the webserver point the browser inside the guest os to http://localhost and see what you get
<ridin> ok i changed my password now when i login i have to put my new password and then my old one because of some keyring
<funkyHat> m0dmd: ah I see. In the shell on the VM type in ifconfig. That tell you the IP address of the VM, then you can put that IP address in your web browser to connect to it
<rileyp> I have forwarded ports before on my router and know how to do this  but I need to know what port
<m0dmd> sweet
<m0dmd> funkyHat thank you
<ilovefairuz> m0dmd: in the virtual machine settings, select NAT not Host only
<funkyHat> m0dmd: no problem :)
<maco> tucemiux: i *think* 50/51 use ports, from some firewall rules ive seen
<uzu-cat> what is what i have to do to create a partition with gparted?
<tucemiux> rileyp, what questions are you asking? can you ask it all in one line?
<m0dmd> ilovefairuz it's working. I've had NAT
<m0dmd> thank you fellas
<tucemiux> maco, i thought we were discussing protocols?  You dont route a port, you use protocols to route internet traffic
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: depends on what you're trying to access? what server/daemon ?
<rileyp> its my ipod attempting to communicate with mac reader
<tucemiux> m0dmd, and now to make the change permanent give the virtual machine a static IP and open up whatever ports you want on your router and send it to the virtual machine
<rileyp> actullay its mac reader try to look at my rss feed sorry not 1 line
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: what server does this "mac reader" this run?
<m0dmd> tucemiux: copy that.
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: try netstat to find the open ports
<icemaker> psycho_oreos:  hey again i am back . can u tell me again what u told me to do ?
<ridin> ok i changed my password now when i login i have to put my new password and then my old one because of some keyring
<cablop> Jordan_U: is the guy trying to change he framebuffer still here? i forgot his nick
<maco> tucemiux: the context was port forwarding. got confused, sorry
<maco> tucemiux: but if you just mean what other protos are common other than tcp/udp, then esp, ah, and isatap
<oliver_> I change the resolution in alien arena and can now when i start i it laggs and i can not change back to defualt... help
<rileyp> I dont know what port mac reader uses
<mgolisch> netstat!
<mgolisch> you have been told that before
<hall> i'm unable to set my usb wifi card to mode master "for use in to share net wireless" anyone that can help with that
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: netstat on the mac
<ridin> !keyring
<ridin> hmmmm
<tucemiux> maco, yes, you were using incorrect terminology, but typically on a router you can only specify those two protocols, tcp/udp -- unless I'm mistaken
<rileyp> ilovefairuz, Its a ipod touch no net stat
<ilovefairuz> hall: lshw -C network
<mgolisch> rileyp: use google then?
<ilovefairuz> rileyp: the server runs on an ipod touch ?
<maco> tucemiux: not sure. tbh, i dont recall my router even asking for a protocol when i setup port forwarding. it only wanted the port
<maco> tucemiux: i know for sure that some routers do *block* isatap, making those wanting to use ipv6 tunnels none too happy
<merfin> hello.
<rileyp> ag
<ilovefairuz> !hi | merfin
<ubottu> merfin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hall> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.org/413927 done
<mgolisch> who cares its a bad idea anyways unless you have a ipv6 capable firewall
<tucemiux> maco, i guess it all depends on what router you have, I have a linksys router and installed tomato on it, tomato actually lets you specify what protocol to use, you can use either or both
<maco> tucemiux: i was using ddwrt
<rileyp> mgolisch,  goolgle to search for mac reader port?
<Oer> oliver_, edit the alien arena config in /home/<name>/.alien-arena/arena/
<ilovefairuz> hall: hmm no driver shown, lsusb ?
<oliver_> 0er: thx!
<mgolisch> rileyp: yeah i doubt the iphone provides with any builtin feature to list open network connections
<hall> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.org/413928 it's the belkin one
<Jordan_U> cablop: No, sindegra left.
<cablop> i see
<cablop> mmm
<oliver_> 0er: i have not thtat folder :/
<cablop> ok
<rootkid> wich is the command for open a file.tgz
<ilovefairuz> hall: uname -r
<mgolisch> hall: you sure the adapter/driver supports master mode?
<mgolisch> most do not
<test34> rootkid, tar
<ilovefairuz> hall: and lsmod | grep rt37
<ridin> can someone help me with this http://imagebin.ca/view/cHq684D.html
<rileyp> end of this page is my dilema http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/detail?id=28
<ilovefairuz> mgolisch: depending on the kernel version
<hall> ilovefairuz 2.6.32-21-server
<hall> mgolisch i have no idea but shouldent all wifi cards support it ?
<mgolisch> no
<kisuke> ok what does "mac suspend failed" mean?
<mgolisch> atleast not all drivers do
<hall> ilovefairuz lsmod | grep rt37 show's nothing
<test34> rileyp, no issues at the end of this page
<ilovefairuz> hall: pastebin lsmod
<benoitc> Support: Cloud Status Knowledge Base Forums Tickets Live Chat 1-877-934-0407 0800-083-3012
<hall> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.org/413933
<kisuke> sigh, what doe a guy have to do to get a question answered?
<Seeker`> kisuke: have some patience
<kernel_geek> My computer gets my caps key wrong. Any ideas ?
<kernel_geek> Caps on = lower case
<nokia3510> where can I report this, as it's happening on lucid only ? (i.e. no other distro's have it) http://fpaste.org/kxvV/
<kernel_geek> Caps off = Upper case
<cablop> how can i see the grub menu? it won't whow
<kisuke> Seeker`, i do, i have had 3 questions today, mostly doublechecking syntax, so i wait a while and get.. nada
<Seeker`> kernel_geek: shift key stuck?
<cablop> *show
<kernel_geek> Seeker`: hehe nop
<theholder> hey
<Seeker`> kisuke: if noone knows the answer to a question, you won't get one. You just have to wait until someone that does know the answer sees the question
<ilovefairuz> hall: a ralink?
<hall> ilovefairuz huh ? it's a belkin wireless usb stick
<ilovefairuz> oh sorry, you mentioned, perhaps it's rebranded
<ridin> can someone help me with http://imagebin.ca/view/cHq684D.html
<usre> aa
<icemaker> hey again all
<Jordan_U> cablop: Ubuntu hides the grub menu by default, hold shift during boot to show it.
<cablop> thanlks again Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> cablop: You're welcome.
<linux_op> Is there anyway that I can make my external usb hardrive bootable with ubuntu FROM Windows 7?.
<linux_op> I tried a bunch of live tools but none worked, they all say autorun.inf problem
<lfitz> hi, i was trying to write a udev rule (last thing i did) and now my touchpad no longer works, the udev rule was for the mouse however, not touchpad
<icemaker> have no idea on linux but need to install an usb wireless card tp-link wn422g v2 can any1 guide me through??? plz
<noisewaterphd> I've got a mac formatted USB hard drive connected, it can read but not write, why?
<lfitz> there is a power button for the touchpad and it does not light up anymore
<mgolisch> lfitz: thats basicaly the same thing
<lfitz> mgolisch: ?
<wiesshund> icemaker,  is that card supported on linux?
<mgolisch> how about removing that rule? or fixing it?
<Jordan_U> noisewaterphd: Linux doesn't support writing to hfsplus unless journaling is disabled.
<zenergi> Any suggestions how I can troubleshoot why monit wont' start at bootup or respond to /etc/init.d/monit start or /sbin/service monit start?
<wiesshund> icemaker,  if not you will have to see if its supported by ndiswrapper
<lfitz> mgolisch: i removed the rules and rebooted, nothing happened
<Jordan_U> noisewaterphd: Hfsplus is the filesystem used by OSX..
<noisewaterphd> really?
<mgolisch> lfitz: what did that rule look like?
<noisewaterphd> that isn't cool
<noisewaterphd> thanks
<Jordan_U> noisewaterphd: You're welcome.
<ilovefairuz> hall:  basically there are conflicting reports on whether it suppots ap mode or not, the chip is a ralink, you could try to setup an ap manually using hostapd, some reported success with recent kernels
<ilovefairuz> !hostapd
<MrAlexandro> Hi
<hall> ilovefairuz could you point me in a direction to where i can read on about that hostapd ?
<lfitz> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/KNKfbPJU
<mgolisch> lfitz: what does that shellscript do?
<Seeker`> !uptime
<Niamor> Windows7 Uptime : 2days 6hrs 2mins 1sec Record : 1wk 2days 19hrs 54mins 23secs
<Mead> WindowsXP Uptime: 19hrs 10mins Best: 3wks 1day 17hrs 14mins 45secs
<cablop> i did it :D
<Seeker`> Niamor: Mead: Please turn those scripts off
<lfitz> mgolisch: its one line right now, it is: 'touch working' :P
<j800r> hey guys, i have a question. as i've now migrated to Linux full-time, permanently, i have a 1tb hard drive formatted to NTFS that I use to store my files on. if i format this drive to ext4 (I know i'll lose all files on it) will Ubuntu automatically recognise it for file storage even if i have Ubuntu installed on a different drive?
<icemaker> wiesshund: it's suported by ndswrapper this is what i found on google but i cant realy understand it and it's giving me an error as is http://dinthsblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/i-was-fighting-to-run-tp-link-wn422g-v2.html
<JoeMaverickSett> why are some of the packages kept back instead of being installed?
<cablop> the bad thing is sindegra is not here... he can test his settings and i think that vesa of a netbook will support the resolution he wanted
<ilovefairuz> hall:  one moment, pasting stuff for toy
<mgolisch> lfitz: it probably has nothing to do with that rule then, i guess, some laptops have function keys to disable the touchpad, maybe you accidentaly pressed that button
<j800r> JoeMaverickSett, are you referring to the kernel images?
<JoeMaverickSett> j800r, yes.
<j800r> i think they may have found bugs in it
<cablop> how can i chanmge the animation at startup?
<j800r> you can still install them if you allow proposed updates, but they obviously held them back to work on them
<cablop> also, i want to change the login screen
<wiesshund> icemaker,  1st you need to get the driver files for it for win2k/winXP
<JoeMaverickSett> i tried dist-upgrade, but they are still being held back
<ridin> any help on http://imagebin.ca/view/cHq684D.html
<wiesshund> icemaker,  then you can use the ndiswrapper gui, or command line , to have it load them
<j800r> JoeMaverickSett, i told you why they're being held back, if you seriously want them regardless, you're gonna have to allow proposed updates
<UberN00b> how can i run exe files ?
<JoeMaverickSett> j800r, oh! ok.
<j800r> JoeMaverickSett, just go to system, admin, software sources, then select the updates tab. you'll find the option there
<icemaker> wiesshund: ok i`ll try it and come back
<JoeMaverickSett> j800r, thank you.
<j800r> although personally i'd recommend against it. i updates the kernel and kinda regret it
<j800r> *updated
<glick> i FINALLY got my family Mom and brothers using Ubuntu as their main PC in the living room
<JoeMaverickSett> j800r, ok. ;) i just want to try.
<j800r> so is anyone able to help me regarding my hard drive issue?
<bastid_raZor> j800r: you'll need to add an entry to /etc/fstab for the drive to be mounted automatically.
<trism> JoeMaverickSett: you don't need to add proposed, if you don't see the updates now, they should be there soon (I can see them finally)
<j800r> ahh, ok
<glick> what a relief, not having to fix their stupid windows problems all the time, and slowdowns from all the viruses and trojans my mom would invariably download
<glick> now i actually trust it to back up my important data
<glick> and my mom is loving it
<UberN00b> hey guys, how can i run a exe file ?
<j800r> bastid_raZor, if i reinstalled ubuntu after formatting the storage drive to ext4, would i be able to install ubuntu to my main hd, and then set my home partition to be on my storage drive?
<glick> she thinks its much better and simpler then windows
<ulster> exit
<glick> UberN00b, try Wine
<trojan_spike> lol @ glick
<glick> UberN00b, linux doesnt natively run windows .exe files
<bastid_raZor> j800r: yes, but if you're reinstalling just to move your /home to a different partition yo udon't have to.
<theholder> erm
<UberN00b> glick, the problem is that its an add in to office 2007
<wiesshund> icemaker,  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Main_Page
<cablop> what is the name of the thing that makes the startup animation in ubuntu?
<UberN00b> glick, im trying to run the SaveAsPDF.exe and wine cant touch it
<trojan_spike> UberN00b, have u got office 07 installed??
<glick> UberN00b, FTW?! you dont need that in linux
<theholder> i am using ubuntu server 9.10 32bit and its refusing to find some headers
<theholder> :|
<j800r> well, it would be for that purpose, but i haven't finished setting my ubuntu system up yet so it wouldn't be a HUGE deal to reinstall and i'm sure it'd be easier to set the directory that way
<glick> open office can do all that and more by default
<UberN00b> trojan_spike of course :D
<glick> lol SaveAsPDF is an add on
<ilovefairuz> hall: this needs to be in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/468227/
<glick> is SaveWithoutManglingYourData.exe an extra add on as well?
<trojan_spike> and i just wont let u save it as a pdf??
<wiesshund> UberN00b,  why are you using msoffice under linux?
<UberN00b> glick, yeah but it appears that there is some discrepancy between the formating of ms office and open office
<ilovefairuz> hall: but i can't find the correct driver name for your usb card
<glick> yeah UberN00b msoffice is completely unecessary
<UberN00b> and when i open docs made in ms office with open office the text is scrumbled
<glick> UberN00b, OO.org can read 99% of office files correctly
<glick> especially the older files
<glick> UberN00b, what kina document is it?
<UberN00b> doc
<glick> what was it made with?
<trojan_spike> glick, anything else unnecessary??
<Daekdroom> doc? it should read doc with no problems
<glick> trojan_spike, ?
<UberN00b> it doe read it correctly but the page is .. ermm smaller
<trojan_spike> never mind
<UberN00b> and i adjusted it to be A4 size
<hall> ilovefairuz sry i got disconnected what did you say before about something in a hostapd file ?
<JoeMaverickSett> but then if you use OO.org presentation file *.odp, it won't run on msoffice.
<glick> so save presentations in the office presentation format
<glick> oo.org can save as MS doc formats
<trojan_spike> UberN00b, what u can do is open the doc with-in open office.. edit , then save it from open office as a pdf.. open it pdf reader then
<JoeMaverickSett> will it work as good as it's on msoffice
<ilovefairuz> hall: basically you need to do four things: a) install and configure hostapd 2) install and configure dnsmasq 3) set static IP for wlan0 4) set up IP masquerading
<glick> JoeMaverickSett, will what work as good?
<Mogga> question - if i mount the same drive from a host machine in multiple VMs am i going to cause trouble if everybody's writing? any file locking etc. issues?
<JoeMaverickSett> glick, using OO.org presentation to save as ms file type.
<trojan_spike> lots of trouble.. read / write
<ilovefairuz> hall: i think there was a firewall program that could many of these things, firestarter ?
<glick> JoeMaverickSett, i think so
<UberN00b> trojan_spike, thanks but i tried that. The thing is that I am working on my cv and certain ammount of information HAS to be on 1 page and oo.org's page is just not big enough
<glick> JoeMaverickSett, it should
<JoeMaverickSett> glick, okie, thanks.
<hall> ilovefairuz it's a headlesss ubuntu server installation so can't use firestarter
<Mogga> trojan_spike: so i should export from one VM (fileserver) and mount everwhere else?
<glick> JoeMaverickSett, when i worked at boeing it was good enough for our presentations
<ilovefairuz> hall: well then go the manual route as outlined
<Mogga> nfs etc
<trojan_spike> 1 at a time Mogga
<Saturn2888> is the reason the UUIDs are the same for linux_raid_member drives so mdadm knows which drives go together?
<ilovefairuz> hall: the conf files for hostapd and dnsmasq can be very very minimal
<JoeMaverickSett> glick, cool. i sometime kinda like OO.org presentation more. ;) more helpful in setting up the presentation.
<trojan_spike> UberN00b, did u install ms-office with 'play on linux'?
<R3cur51v3> Can anyone recommend a good webcam recorder? Cheese lags.
<hall> ilovefairuz could you guide me through what i need to do or where to start ? :)
<glick> JoeMaverickSett, heh its come a long a way since StarOffice
<glick> which was god aweful
<ilovefairuz> hall: this is an example of hostapd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/468227/ .. but I can't find the correct name of the driver for rt73usb
<glick> lol the early versions
<JoeMaverickSett> glick, :D
<UberN00b> trojan_spike, im not sure I used wine with winetricks + the guidance of the #winehq people, cant recall anything named "play on linux"
<glick> oo.org has grown up :'(
<Mogga> trojan_spike: only mount one drive at a time as a local mount /dev/vda /dev/vdb etc. but then i can do nfs exports etc and nfs/samba/etc mount on other machines?
<ilovefairuz> hall: next is dnsmasq.conf.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/468228/ (notice the choosen network range) make sure that doesn't conflict with something you have
<trojan_spike> UberN00b, u should use play on linux to install windows software..
<glick> once you get used to it, ubuntu, is a much simpler system to use than windows
<glick> i dont know if thats still true
<icemaker> wiesshund: i am trying to install it like u said . what files shoud i intall? .sys/.cat/.inf?
<glick> i havent tried 7
<ilovefairuz> hall: third is setting static IP and stuff (192.168.2.1)  for wlan0  in /etc/network/interfaces
<Mogga> trojan_spike: thank you by the way... i'm actually on canonical support but my package doesn't support any virtualization even though this is really just a basic IO question
<glick> but i remember i hated vista
<UberN00b> torjan_spike, so you think that wine doesnt run it properly ?
<glick> i've been only running linux since '01
<ilovefairuz> hall: fourth is enabling ipv4 forwarding and setting ip tables to forward packages
<trojan_spike> UberN00b, 'play on linux' was made by the developers that made wine.. This will improve the way windows software work on wine..
<ilovefairuz> hall: http://users.utu.fi/sjsepp/hostapd/hostap.html covers a LOT of these
<trojan_spike> u want the link??
<ilovefairuz> hall: adapt to your needs
<glick> would be nice if they released civ5 on linux as well
<glick> but i know itll never happen
<glick> :/
<UberN00b> trojan_spike I've been referred to improved versions of wine before, unfortunately paid software, is that the case as well ?
<theholder> snowy17
<theholder> lawl
<hall> ilovefairuz i'll look into it. shame it just doesnt work with mode master that way it would work allrdy :(( but thx for the help
<ilovefairuz> hall: the process is rather lengthy but not hard
<theholder> busy room
<ilovefairuz> hall: you're welcome
<trojan_spike> do u mean u paid for wine?? or paid for something like 'crossover'??
<UberN00b> someone tried to convince me to pay for something other than wine
<j800r> UberN00b, cedega?
<UberN00b> but now i got wine free, but is play on linux free as well ?
<adamkex> UberN00b: yes
<j800r> i was about to get to that
<wiesshund> does WUBI not allow you to do an actualy naitive linux install?
<trojan_spike> UberN00b, this is ur link :: http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.7.6/PlayOnLinux_3.7.6.deb  :: trust me,, it will make things easier
<UberN00b> j800r, i think not, not sure though
<Odd-rationale> wiesshund: suspend for one thing.
<Kunin> when trying to upgrade 9.10->10.04 I get this error: The package 'skype-common' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<j800r> yes, PlayOnLinux is a frontend for Wine, and it's brilliant
<snowy17> Erm. Hi?
<j800r> it's actually kinda better than Cedega, and it's free
<wiesshund> Odd-rationale,  hmm?
<j800r> anyways, time to format one huge drive.
<adamkex> Kunin: unblacklist it then, there should be a function in synaptic
<Odd-rationale> wiesshund: suspend and hibernate don't work well in WUBI.
<Kunin> adamkex I would looking for a blacklist option, but couldn't find one
<wiesshund> Odd-rationale,  no im asking if there is not a way to do a real linux install fromt he win installer?
<adamkex> Kunin: ok hold on, let me look into it
<wiesshund> Odd-rationale,  or only the compressed pseudo install in the win file system
<oliver_> which it's best of kdenlive, cinelerra or openshot?
<icemaker> wiesshund: ndiswrapper tells me the driver is invalid
<mgolisch> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<UberN00b> trojan_spike, thanks im on it now
<wiesshund> icemaker,  then that driver wont work, and possibly the card is not supported
<kerebrus> Any one know how to restore xserverp-xorg? I installed pulsbo on the direction of ubuntu wiki and it unstalled the devault compiz drivers, but now my computer doesnt load into ubuntu just sits a black screen
<trojan_spike> ur welcome UberN00b
<Kunin> adamkex I would thinking of just doing a --purge on skype
<Odd-rationale> wiesshund: oh. misread... You can move the wubi install to a linux partition. thus making it just like a native install.
<lewis1711> is there some trick to get inbuilt microphones in laptops working, or is linux unable to do this? I selected everything in my sound control and turned it up, but nothing
<snowy17> Is theholder in here?
<theholder> no
<adamkex> Kunin: go ahead, you can redownload it on skype.com, it doesn't seem to be in the repos, just do a "dpkg -i skype_whatever.deb" to install it
<icemaker> wiesshund:  so nothing i can do to get it working?
<wiesshund> Odd-rationale,  so the answer is no it wont do a real install. meh hehe
<wiesshund> icemaker,  then if the mfg provides no linux driver, no the device probably isnt going to work
<Kunin> adamkex ok, I'll try that, thanks
<icemaker> wiesshund:  mega bummer . thanks anyway
<adamkex> Kunin: oh, you need add sudo before dpkg when installing again, good luck
<phoonz> identify hinterlader88
<phoonz> guten morgen
<sticky> lol
<phoonz> ^^
<phoonz> ja ich hatte mich dummerweise verschrieben :D
<sticky> phoonz, change your password
<phoonz> hab getan :D
<sticky> nein
<bazhang> !de | phoonz
<ubottu> phoonz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wiesshund> ist nicht morgan
<wx9j> my machine keeps freezing up , I then need to do a soft reboot to get it back, how can I trace the source of the problem ?
<ejv> wx9j: dmesg
<Iam_360_> what was that?
<Niglop> /ns id jagexred
<Kunin> what ejv said
<Niglop> FUCK
<EvilPhoenix> !language | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Iam_360_> some kind of monkey!
<bazhang> Niglop, watch the language
<Kunin> though dmesg | tail is probably easier to look at
<ilovefairuz> lol @ the two pwds
<Niglop> how do i change my password?
<bazhang> Niglop, ask in #freenode
<ejv> passwd
<EvilPhoenix> anyways...  anyone here know if the logging location for iptables can be changed?
<ilovefairuz> Niglop: join #freenode, request sendpass
<ejv> or /msg nickserv help setpass
<ejv> dunno why you'd bother staff with such a meaningless problem lol
<Kunin> wx9j have you changed/installed anything since this freeze started happening?
 * uRock thinks
<Kunin> wx9j it could be hardware related too
<Solow-Laptop> Why is webchat.freenode.net being detected as proxy?
<wx9j> Kunin, I have changed versions of the os but then changed back to see if that was the cause, it was not difference
<wx9j> Kunin, It almost acks like it is running out of mem but this box has 2 gig
<Kunin> wx9j in my experience, most freezes and crashes are hardware related, normally RAM or PSU failure
<EvilPhoenix> Solow-Laptop:  its not the webchat thats being detected, its you.  it checks your IP afaik
<ejv> could be "ghosts in the machine" like iRobot
<ejv> ;)
<wx9j> PSU ?
<Kunin> wx9j do you have your ubuntu install disk still?
<uRock> wx9j, do you have htop installed?
<Kunin> PSU = power supply unit
<Solow-Laptop> EvilPhoenix: But I'm not using a proxy :S
<administrator> xcx
<les_> test
<EvilPhoenix> Solow-Laptop:  there's always #freenode where you can ask
<wx9j> haha Yes I have most of the Ubuntu discs around here , I am now using 9.10
<Iam_360_> :) furious
<Kunin> wx9j the ubuntu install disk has memtest on it, could run that and see if there's RAM failure if you can't find any software cause, or just download memtest86+ and burn to CD
<wx9j> uRock, not even sure what that is
<les_> Can someone help me with Pitivi Video Editor?
<Kunin> htop is a nice CLI to view things like memory/cpu usage and running processes
<uRock> it is a system monitor that runs in terminal and tells what utilities are using how much CPU and RAM
<Kunin> it's like top, but prettier
<Solow-Laptop> btw I must say, I like ubuntu 9 better than 10
<mylky> hello
<les_> hello, mylky
<uRock> which version 9?
<wx9j> I will do that , I did check that a few weeks ago but will try again, what version has that test on the cd ?
<Kunin> solow-laptop shhhh... I'm upgrading to 10.04 now
<Kunin> wx9j every one that I can think of has it on there, it's one of the boot options
<uRock> Kunin, it is worth it. It is beautiful.
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-security@lists.gentoo.org/msg00367.html ?
<mylky> I want to switch from debian too ubuntu but my CD drive is down and my bios sees out of date.
<wx9j> Ok well I wll do that and thanks,
<Kunin> wx9j it might say test memory, test ram, memtest... something like that, I don't remember
<mylky> I cant do a live usb.
<les_> Does anyone know how to edit a video in Pitivi and save as ogv?
<mylky> how can i flash my bios upto date ?
<Solow-Laptop> I'm not upgrading on my laptop... It's removing my wlan support. Which I've been fighting to get working for 2 weeks. btw I'm using 9.10
<wx9j> same here, my own memory seems to need replacing, thanks
<uRock> mylky, if your Debian install is working, then you can use unetbootin
<Kunin> I'm going to 10.04 mainly for the new kernel, my main OS drive is a SSD
<Solow-Laptop> I only use my laptop to program.
<Solow-Laptop> So it could just as well be windows 3.01
<uRock> Solow-Laptop, I loved Karmic and I still have it on the wife and kid's systems
<les_> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH PITIVI??
<Kunin> btw, anyone know how I can shrink a partition and grow another... when i installed the netbook remix on my Eee I accidentally swapped the intended partition sizes,  root is running out of space
 * uRock Thinks it is time to get back to my homework.
<uRock> Kunin, LiveCD and Gparted
<rileyp> 4th post from bottom is       http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/detail?id=28 what I owuld liek to do can anyone help me
<Kunin> uRock there would be the problem, Eee, no CD drive
<uRock> That would be a problem.
<ilovefairuz> mylky: depends on the BIOS vendor, check their website
<ilovefairuz> !ot | les_
<ubottu> les_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Solow-Laptop> uRock: the look and feel are a lot... better imo. Although windows look and feel has something, a bit more... you know :) ubuntu is not that simple. like using backspace in the browser, or flag e to get explorer, games, photoshop.. and the general look and feel. But I like ubuntu :)
<Kunin> almost done getting new packages...
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | les_
<ubottu> les_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<les_> okay, thanks, I'm new to irc, so no clue about protocol.
<bazhang> les_, ask a question about pitivi
<Firstgear> anybody know of any OCR software with a GUI for Linux?
<les_> I'll check out the offtopic channel someone recommended
<bazhang> les_, its fine to ask here
<Kunin> OCR?
<ZykoticK9> les_, ask here :)
<programble> how can i get ubuntu on a USB stick from Arch?
<programble> i have been trying unsuccessfully for 10 hours
<bazhang> programble, unetbootin
<programble> bazhang: unetbootin is broken
<Kunin> arg, an hour to install all these new packages... guess I'll go to the dishes
<programble> hasn't worked for months
<bazhang> programble, not so
<programble> bazhang: i just tried with unetbootin, and the BIOS does not even see the USB as bootable
<EvilPhoenix> ilovefairuz:  thats for gentoo, i need it for Ubuntu
<bazhang> programble, sometimes takes a couple of tries
<avg_guy> i have a usb key thats not mounting when i plug it in how would i locate it ?
<EvilPhoenix> anyone know where syslog configs are stored?
<Kunin> programble: not all BIOS can boot off USB
<trojan_spike> are there any good fan controls?? i have water cooling,, fans going 90
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: same concepts apply
<EvilPhoenix> ilovefairuz:  the file doesnt exist hence the issue
<programble> Kunin: i know it can, im not an idiot
<Kunin> programble: that or you could have done something wrong too :P
<programble> well that is possible with how retarded unetbootin has gotten
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: /etc/syslog.conf ?
<isw> What is one of the default or most common directory paths linux/ubuntu users install applications to?
<anon_> Uhh..
<EvilPhoenix> ilovefairuz:  nonexistent
<anon_> can i get help
<anon_> when i open a program, it goes to the tray, but it opens in the tray 3x
<anon_> I see 3 copys of the same program in the tray
<bazhang> isw, installed how
<programble> i have also tried hacking the liveusb creator from ubuntu onto arch and using that... also failed
<Oer> programble, make sure usbstick is formatted fat32
<programble> i did
<trojan_spike> isw  ,, home 'user' is usual ,, .file tho (hidden)
<Oer> unetbootin works fine, did you check the iso md5sum ?
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default
<programble> the only thing i can think to do is to burn ubuntu onto a cd (which i DONT want to do, thats why im going for USB), boot it, then put it on usb from that
<isw> bazhang: I am unfamilure with the linux directory tree system and was just wondering where to wget my teamspeak3 server to
<isw> trojan_spike: /home ok I'll check into it thanks
<Oer> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<programble> Oer: the usb is not bootable.
<bazhang> isw, install teamspeak-client or -server from repos
<zc00gii> programble: open it up in cfdisk and mark it bootable?
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: ubuntu obsoleted the older location and automatically migrates it
<programble> it is marked bootable, but will not boot
<isw> bazhang: ok thanks I did not know they had teamspeak3 server on the repos
<EvilPhoenix> ilovefairuz:  now to figure out what to add to make it log correctly o.o
<programble> here look i'll check md5
<programble> md5 is fine
<isw> bazhang: I don't th ink teamspeak3 is on the repos yet just ts2
<programble> any more ideas Oer?
<trojan_spike> fan control any 1?? for water cooling
<programble> on the topic, why the hell does ubuntu netbook edition not come as a usb image?
<programble> netbooks do NOT have CD drives
<zc00gii> lol, good point programble
<programble> who's idea was that?
<programble> someone who doesn't own a netbook or what?
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: pastebin it
<lemonade_> morning
<bazhang> programble, unetbootin as they all can boot usb.
<ilovefairuz> morning lemonade_
<anon_> anybody help me?
<ilovefairuz> !anyone | anon_
<ubottu> anon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> programble: Because they don't want people whiping out their hard drives when they mess up with dd (and unetbootin and Ubuntu's own tool work fine with the netbook images).
<anon_> !anyone
<chapatt> What is your problem, anon_?
<programble> Jordan_U: oh god. and here i was thinking i joined #ubuntu not ##windows
<bazhang> programble, watch the attitude
<programble> and ubuntu's own tool only works if you are ALREADY RUNNING ubuntu
<anon_> Okay so, when i open in program, it opens in 3 in the task manger, if i minimize it, they all minimize, why?
<lemonade_> 衡水老白干
<ilovefairuz> !cn | lemonade_
<ubottu> lemonade_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> lemonade_, english only here and stay on topic
<moes> Why is the 2.6.32.23.24 kernel, headers,,image...greyed out in update manager...Lucid 10.10
<anon_> chapatt, Okay so, when i open in program, it opens in 3 in the task manger, if i minimize it, they all minimize, why?
<ilovefairuz> anon_: what program? gimp ?
<anon_> kubuntu
<Oer> anon_, a program like Gimp opens 3 windows, and minimize all, it is normal behaviour
<chapatt> Kubuntu is the DE
<programble> does ubuntu use isolinux?
<chapatt> what application is it?
<ilovefairuz> anon_: which program you open? Gimp ?
<anon_> Xchat atm
<anon_> Goes for any program
<anon_> FF, xchat, pidgin etc.
<Jordan_U> programble: Yes, and by the way the download page for UNR has windows instructions.
<chapatt> Are all of the windows the same?
<ilovefairuz> !who | chapatt
<ubottu> chapatt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<programble> Jordan_U: i am using Arch, as i said earlier
<anon_> What do you mean
<Jordan_U> programble: Then use unetbootin.
<ilovefairuz> anon_: are all three "windows" the same ?
<programble> Jordan_U: i like how the downloads page only has windows mac or ubuntu
<programble> Jordan_U: that didn't work, as i said 3 times already
<anon_> If i open XChat, i get 3 of them in the tray
<anon_> IF i open FF, i get three of them in the tray
<anon_> but they're only 1 prog.
<chapatt> anon_: Are they all the same windows? Do they all work?
<ilovefairuz> anon_: tray? or task bar?
<anon_> Yes
<programble> anon_: perhaps you have 3 trays?
<anon_> hmmm..
<anon_> let me check
<ilovefairuz> FF is not support to show any icons in the tray
<ilovefairuz> anon_: post a screenshot
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | anon_
<ubottu> anon_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<anon_> I had 3 trays
<anon_> <3
<Mr_Sonoma> how would i list files in a directory that have been added or modified after a certain date?
<chapatt> anon_:does that mean you problem is solved?
<bazhang> programble, there are aur builds for unetbootin.
<ilovefairuz> Mr_Sonoma: no creation data recorded on ext4, and man find
<zc00gii> bazhang: aur builds are broken
<programble> bazhang: i have unetbootin and it appears to work fine, but the usb will not boot
<Jordan_U> programble: Some (broken) BIOSs will only boot a drive if it has an "active" partition on it, can you check if one of your partitions is "bootable" with fdisk?
<programble> Jordan_U: again, already said, the partition is indeed marked with the boot flag
<BidaBoy> how can i change my ip adress using an adsl connection?
<Jordan_U> programble: Not sure where you'd post it, but if you can post the first sector of flash drive it would be usefull to be able to look at it.
<ilovefairuz> BidaBoy: disconnect and reconnect
<BidaBoy> why
<programble> Jordan_U: uh.. yeah, where would i post that?
<ilovefairuz> BidaBoy: to obtain a new dynamically assigned IP, unless you have a static one
<ilovefairuz> !pm | BidaBoy
<ubottu> BidaBoy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi
<ilovefairuz> BidaBoy: then contact your ISP if you one of your  choice
<ChrisBuchholz> I wonder if there is a way to make grub kick-start a boot from a usbdrive?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | ChrisBuchholz
<ubottu> ChrisBuchholz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, grub2? sure there is
<ilovefairuz> ChrisBuchholz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/how-to-boot-from-an-usb-stick-without-bios-support-using-grub2-776192/
<BidaBoy> in windows there are some softwares who can do it
<avg_guy> ok lsusb isnt seeing the thumb drive so is there another way to locate it with in the term
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, check the links and the grub2 wiki as well
<ChrisBuchholz> Thanks, all of you. I'm gonna take a look ;)
<bazhang> !grub2 | ChrisBuchholz
<ubottu> ChrisBuchholz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<moes>  Why is the 2.6.32.23.24 kernel, headers,,image...greyed out in update manager...Lucid 10.10
<BidaBoy> can any one help
<VectorX> hi is there a link to a good easy to understand tute that explains how to setup a multiseat environment without using any special software ?
<bazhang> BidaBoy, with what
<BidaBoy> changing an ip of my choise using adsl connection
<bazhang> BidaBoy, and the connection to Ubuntu with that?
<BidaBoy> yes pppoe
<ilovefairuz> VectorX: GDM support remote login, no additional support required, but I'd recommend NX
<bazhang> BidaBoy, not related to ubuntu. try ##networking
<VectorX> ilovefairuz NX ?
<ilovefairuz> VectorX: correction: no additional software
<BidaBoy> there are some softwares in windows who can do it
<ilovefairuz> VectorX: NX is like VNC but much faster
<bazhang> BidaBoy, this is ubuntu support not windows. you need to do it at the router level.
<VectorX> ok
<ilovefairuz> VectorX: http://code.google.com/p/neatx/
<BidaBoy> i want just a virtual ip adress for some websites
<VectorX> ilovefairuz thanks ill read it
<bazhang> BidaBoy, the purpose of that being?
<BidaBoy> to havent my real ip
<songer> hello
<Jordan_U> programble: Can you pastebin the output of "file -ks /dev/sdX" as root where sdX is your flash drive (not a partition)?
<thune3> programble: you would happen to be using a flashdrive with a CDFS partition like U3 on sandisk products?
<b0nn> hrm, I have a problem updating my stuffs. I get The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<programble> thune3: it has one fat32 partition on it
<songer> i want to extract a ,bz2
<bazhang> songer, what file
<songer> is my download folders
<maco> songer: bunzip2
<programble> Jordan_U: http://gist.github.com/488282
<sublime> songer: tar zxvf <filename>
<b0nn> I ran sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5, this downloaded some new keys, but I still get the same error
<chris_osx> hi there
<songer> this is the name: is my download stardict-3.0.2-RC1.tar.bz2
<EvilPhoenix> how to restart syslog to take in the hchanges?
<EvilPhoenix> changes to its config*
<songer> ubl
<songer> sublime,
<chris_osx> is there a new kernel in the update list?
<bazhang> songer, stardict is in the repos
<songer> offline
<BidaBoy> how to change a given ip adress
<songer> i want to use it offline
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: service syslogd retsrat ?
<VectorX> ilovefairuz i found this http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiubuntu/multiubuntu.html  do you think it is accurate or is there something better
<bazhang> BidaBoy, again nothing to do with ubuntu
<adamkex> bazhang: if you're given one then i don't think you should change
<adamkex> ops
<bazhang> adamkex, mis tab I guess
<adamkex> BidaBoy: if you're given one then i don't think you should change
<adamkex> bazhang: yeah sorry
<bazhang> BidaBoy, ##networking
<BidaBoy> how
<sabin> hello everyone
<bazhang> BidaBoy, /join ##networking
<adamkex> BidaBoy: /j ##networking
<moes>  Why is the 2.6.32.23.24 kernel, headers,,image...greyed out in update manager...Lucid 10.10
<BidaBoy> ok thanks
<adamkex> 10.10?!
<songer> tar zxvf stardict-3.0.2-RC1.tar.bz2  it doesn't mater whres the file ? sublime
<bazhang> moes, held back. will be available later, and 10.04 you mean I am guessing
<ilovefairuz> VectorX: both could go well, it depends on your hardware setup
<moes> baz
<wiesshund> anyone use qemu much ?
<moes> bazhang, 10.04
<BidaBoy> how can i view jpeg images in console
<sabin> Please some body help i am having problem with my new USB TV Box
<VectorX> ilovefairuz ok
<adamkex> songer: tar -xjvf i think
<bastidrazor> BidaBoy: eog filename.jpg
<adamkex> songer: it is a bz2 compressed file you are dealing with not gz
<ChrisBuchholz> How would one go about editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<BidaBoy> ok i will download it thanks
<BidaBoy> how about pdf files sub console
<bazhang> songer, better to install from repos. try aptoncd if you have an ubuntu install already
<adamkex> ChrisBuchholz: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<sabin> Help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1501570.html
<ChrisBuchholz> adamkex: and that will apply to grub.cfg ?
<bastidrazor> BidaBoy: evince
<adamkex> ChrisBuchholz: that command will allow you to edit that file
<bastidrazor> BidaBoy: no need to download these applications. Ubuntu comes with them already.
<songer> bazhang, i can use it offline?
<soundbug> ive just installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit version and have no sound, is this a known issue?
<BidaBoy> ok thanks
<bazhang> songer, aptoncd lets you create a repo for offline use , sure
<adamkex> songer: did you try turning it on?
<ChrisBuchholz> adamkex: yes, but what about /boot/grub/grub.cfg? It says its read-only even though i open it as superuser ?
<BidaBoy> and video files?
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, dont edit that directly
<bastidrazor> BidaBoy: totem
<ChrisBuchholz> bazhang: what would i do then?
<cens0red> When does official support for 9.10 cease?
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, read the grub2 wiki yet?
<thune3> ChrisBuchholz: if you are on grub2 simple stuff is done by editing /etc/default/grub and running update-grub
<songer> no
<sabin> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1501570.html
<adamkex> songer: turn the sound on
<bazhang> !aptoncd | songer
<ubottu> songer: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ChrisBuchholz> bazhang: nope, i figured i would do much rather see this thing working, and then, as i can relax, dig into it :P
<ChrisBuchholz> thune3: i hear you
<bazhang> ChrisBuchholz, well check what thune3 said, but a read of the wiki is very informative
<songer> bazhang, can you tellme more how to use  aptond, or a tutorial to creat repo offline like start dict dictionaris
<ChrisBuchholz> bazhang: yes indeed
<sam__> hello
<bazhang> songer, you have an ubuntu install now? and wish to put stardict on another ubuntu install?
<songer> ubottu, i did not know that but  in thos same pc i want to use startdict offline
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sam__> any 1 know about nvidia drivers?
<bazhang> sam__, ask a question please
<sam__> i have installed 10.04 and my screen is off set just a few pixels
<songer> sorry i did know not about APPtonCD
<sabin> please help coz forum could not help me on this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1501570.html
<songer> but i want to use startdict en this pc, some times i have not conecction
<sam__> the biggest problem is when i try to set up special effect it makes my screen 640x480
<murcherson> help I need to know how to enable logging to a file for vlc please
<Pr0jectRec0n> quit
<bazhang> songer, install aptoncd then create a repo with it
<songer> ok i'll try it
<bazhang> !here | sabin
<ubottu> sabin: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sam__> when i say special effect i mean like the wobbly windows etc..
<charles__> eat shit
<charles__> bark at the moon
<charles__> :)
<BidaBoy> i want an image viewer sub console
<sabin> I have bought a USB TV Box device (Gadmei USB TV Box UTV 332E). But my ubuntu does not recognize it. While it works perfectly on windows with its CD driver.
<BidaBoy> can any one help
<sabin> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1f71:3301
<sam__> i recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and when i try to enable effects that need 3d ac graphics my screen sets to 640x480
<sabin> that was my lsub output
<BidaBoy> help! an image viewer in console
<solow-laptop> Could someone explain why i'm getting this: http://pastie.org/1057890
<sam__> im a noob still
<BidaBoy> an image viewer sub console
<kerebrus> sam__ what is your graphics card and chipset?
<bazhang> BidaBoy, why do you need that
<IdleOne> BidaBoy: please stop repeating so quickly
<BidaBoy> to images
<coz_> BidaBoy,  i did see one a while back let me check
<sam__> my grapgics card is a nvidia all i know chip set no idea what that is how do i find out?/
<BidaBoy> ok
<bazhang> BidaBoy, why do you need that. explain
<kaeles> Has anyone had success using mono develop to build .net 4 apps on ubuntu?
<cylob> i am wanting to install ubuntu but im not sure if i'll know how to get my wireless adapter working for the internet. can someone help
<BidaBoy> i want to view images in console
<bazhang> BidaBoy, yes. why.
<coz_> BidaBoy,  there was one named  "fbi"   but you had to view images as root  let me see if there is a more up to date one
<BidaBoy> im using ubuntu server an font want to install any desktop
<kerebrus> sam__ do you know how to use the console?
<BidaBoy> ok
<sam__> i know how to open it yes
<sam__> u mean terminal right?
<zemel1138> Hi!  I was wondering if anyone could please help me very quickly.  I am trying to install and use SFML.  I downloaded the package from the site and installed it, and had no compiler errors with this program.  However, I got the following error: "X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest" -- could anyone help me with this, please?
<coz_> BidaBoy,   maybe one named  ZGV  or  dfbsee
<BidaBoy> ok i will try, thanks
<wiesshund> anyone real familiar with qemu?
<kerebrus> sam__ check your private messages
<sam__> ok
<coz_> BidaBoy,  I dont think you are going to like zgv
<BidaBoy> how about fbi
<wiesshund> people should really buy a cheap usb cdrom when they get a netbook eeepc etc ;/
<BidaBoy> it send me a message about dejavu !?
<dean> hi why is my /boot/grub/menu.lst empty even though i have partitions and stuff
<coz_> BidaBoy,  let me check hold on
<BidaBoy> ok
<bastidrazor> dean: grub2 does not have a menu.lst file.
<bazhang> dean, its grub2
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell dean about grub2
<ubottu> dean, please see my private message
<dean> how do i check ur private message on irssi?
<wiesshund> cylob,  what kind of wireless adapter
<bastidrazor> dean:  change to that window .. /window #
<coz_> BidaBoy,  well fbi runs within terminal but I havent opened an image yet
<BidaBoy> yes i think its about colors
<kerebrus> Anyone know how to get compiz working?
<wiesshund> cylob, ?
<jacob_> hey guys, I'm trying to install rar and i'm getting this message, Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package
<jacob_> is there a way to resolve this, thx in advance
<shell-fu> what's the difference between logical & primary memory/volumes/etc??????
<BidaBoy> coz_, have u tryed to download file using w3m?
<coz_> BidaBoy,   no I have not
<BidaBoy> coz_, ok
<coz_> BidaBoy,  and I cant find any other terminal based image viewers
<ChrisBuchholz> I have tried to add the plob boot manager menu entry to grub, but i get an error every time. http://pastebin.com/AFYC52QN - I have just copy-pasted it from the link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/how-to-boot-from-an-usb-stick-without-bios-support-using-grub2-776192/ so i dont really see whats wrong. I have also checked the syntax, but nothings seems to be off
<BidaBoy> coz_, ok thaks
<togdar> free VM to run ubuntu on windows 7?  VM workstation is out of my current budget
<ized> hi!
<coz_> BidaBoy,  no problem...you can continue the serach on google  with    terminal based image viewers as the search string or something similiar to that
<coz_> BidaBoy,  console based   etc
<solow-laptop> what command in terminal should i use to view available packages for php5?
<Jordan_U> ChrisBuchholz: Add your custom entry to the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<BidaBoy> coz_, i searched, and i founded a lot but none is cool
<togdar> php -i | grep <packacge>... or find your php.ini
<BidaBoy> coz_, i think about to make some one
<ized> please, how can i configure my gnome-panel in lucid? the context-menu doesnt give options anymore
<solow-laptop> togdar, Wth? :P
<coz_> BidaBoy,  no none are cool at all  and most are irritating at best....
<solow-laptop> I mean stuff like php5-xdebug, etc
<coz_> BidaBoy,  again ...why do you want this to be in terminal?
<solow-laptop> Packages, there's a command to view the list.
<ChrisBuchholz> Jordan_U, oh, damn. I should be going to bed and get my head straight it, it seems ! :D
<kerebrus> togdar google sun virtual box
<solow-laptop> never mind than. I'll google. great help...
<togdar> solow-laptop: you looking to check to see whats there or get new stuff?  Sorry - im a noob.  Think you want to look at apt-get for packages
<togdar> kerebrus: thanks
<rafab> Hi. It's possible to dd the ISO file into a flash drive and boot and install from it?
<BidaBoy> coz_, it's because my brother, when im out he toutch my pc, and im wonder he toutch my document, but in terminal he cant do anythink
<coz_> BidaBoy,  ah I see  :)
<Jordan_U> rafab: No, use a tool like unetbootin.
<dean> jordan_U i did everything and it still wont work
<kerebrus> rafab you wanting to install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<rafab> Jordan_U thanks
<subspider> hi i can't get email with evolution from hotmail is that normal ??
<Jordan_U> rafab: You're welcome.
<rafab> kerebrus, yes, I'm an Arch user myself,
<rafab> kerebrus, arch ISO can be dd'ed to a flash drive without any trouble
<Jordan_U> dean: Does selecting the windows entry still bring you back to grub?
<subspider> rafab, arch is amazing man
<dean> jordan_u: yes it does
<rafab> subspider, I know, that's why use it ;)
<wiesshund> heh he wanted apt-cache
<rafab> I want Ubuntu for my sis laptop :P
<dean> jordan_u: i followed every instruction exactly\
<subspider> rafab, pacman rules :)
<rafab> well, I'll download some crap to make the flash drive booteable
<Jordan_U> dean: Did you point testdisk to your first partition?
<wiesshund> BidaBoy,  dont give him password to log on your pc
<subspider> some help on evolution will be apritiated :)
<dean> jodan_u: i pointed it to my second because my first was a reserve
<rafab> later
<Mr_Sonoma> !ask | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ized> how can i configure my gnome-panel in lucid? the context-menu doesnt exists anymore
<revarr> I have a acer aspire 5740 with Ubuntu 10.4.  The screens brightness is on max all the time.  I have attempted to change the GRUB perameters without success.  The system does not find and acer wmi acpi.  What should I do?
<Bogus8> Hello, I'm trying to run fuppes on 10.4 server... got it installed but when I run it, it gives me an "unable to open database file" from sqlite3
<BidaBoy> coz_, i dont want that
<dominicdinada> samba help anybody ?
<ilovefairuz> revarr: func key + arrows?
<BidaBoy> coz_ have u tried programming sub ubuntu
<revarr> shows changes on the birghtness bar
<revarr> ilovefairuz: but no real effect
<ilovefairuz> revarr: is there sun-like symbols on the arrow keys ?
<revarr> yes and I have used them
<revarr> I have also used the controls via power management
<ilovefairuz> revarr: that's hardware them, these arrows should work even before ubuntu starts
<ilovefairuz> s/them/then
<sindegra> Anyone know how to stop lubuntu from automtically booting the x server/lxdm?
<revarr> -well they do show the change
<revarr> wonder how it could of been damaged
<revarr> ilovefairuz: also what about the whole not recognizing he wmi acpi
<revarr> or whatever it says right before loading
<subspider> sindegra, you mean uninstall lxde ?
<Bogus8> Anyone know of a good place to seek some fuppes help? (irc channel? Forum?)
<ilovefairuz> revarr: what shows the change?
<sindegra> subspider: no, not completely. I just want to stop it from booting. I only want my virtual terminals, so to speak.
<ilovefairuz> revarr: does they work before ubuntu boots?
<wiesshund> sindegra,  see msg
<revarr> well the screen is lower brightness
<subspider> sindegra, you mean pressing ctrl + f5 ?? after login ??
<revarr> also they worked in windows 7
<sindegra> subspider: no idea what that does.
<sindegra> wiesshund: let met check that out.
<subspider> sindegra, it give you cmd
<subspider> sindegra, if you do it now
<sindegra> subspider: you mean, ctrl+alt+f5?
<subspider> sindegra, to start x again press ctrl + f7
<subspider> sindegra, maybe i usaully press ctrl + f5
<wiesshund> subspider,  i think he wants the machine to boot to a text console only, unless i misunderstood
<sindegra> wiesshund: you're correct.
<wiesshund> sindegra, just need to look over that page, to change the run levels
<subspider> wiesshund, but what is the advantage ??
<coz_> BidaBoy,  no I dont think so... but I have to break here  ...sorry...I will be back in a few minutes :)
<BidaBoy> coz_ ok
<subspider> wiesshund, can you give me the page to i would like to see that
<wiesshund> subspider, lot of people dont need the gui for certain things
<wiesshund> subspider,  http://caulfield.info/emmet/2008/03/add-a-textonly-runlevel-to-ubu.html
<subspider> thnks :)
<wiesshund> if i was runnign soemthing besides a desktop, id probably not have it boot to gui either
<littlebear> wiesshund: um. don't we have ctl alt f1 ~f6 for the cli?
<sindegra> littlebear: that's how it works for me
<Mr_Sonoma> sindegra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<littlebear> sindegra: exactly, I usually use the regular for gui and f1 to f6 for my cli needs
<Jordan_U> programble: Can you pastebin the output of "file -ks /dev/sdX1" (the first partition this time)?
<wiesshund> littlebear, that doesnt do anything though until after the fact
<littlebear> wiesshund: O.o, it's just a few seconds
<programble> Jordan_U: http://gist.github.com/488316
<revarr> so no other suggestions?
<Dean101> Jordan_U: IT WORKED!! thank you so much
<sam__> hello back
<Jordan_U> Dean101: You're welcome :)
<Iam_360_> slip between both!
<Nicajonathan> check
<sindegra> Mr_Sonoma: that tut seems to assume grub1, not grub2, and I'm not quite sure how to do it in grub 2
<subspider> wiesshund, these very usefull man
<Mr_Sonoma> ah
<Mr_Sonoma> let me look again then LOL
<subspider> wiesshund, thnks because i have lubuntu over there as print server
<Kunin> hmm, this doesn't look good
<Jordan_U> programble: This will only work if the unetbootin / startup disk creator app is doing things in what is IMHO the wrong way (aside from also being broken in your case). But try "install-mbr /dev/sdX".
<Kunin> upgraded 9.10->10.04 now it's sitting at disk drive for /dev/md0 is not read yet or not present, I try to hit M as prompted to manually mount it but it does nothing
<Kunin> in fact... it seems like my wireless keyboard isn't doing anything
<programble> Jordan_U: happen to know what package that would be in on Arch?
<subspider> i cant recive or send emails with evolution on hotmail acount
<revarr> does anyone else have an acer aspire 5740 that has Ubuntu working with brightness control?
<Sunzaru> anyone nkow how to get wine to run eve-online ?  i've looked at some articles but can't get it to get past the splash screen
<Kunin> ok... crap... wireless (logitech) keyboard not working, I don't have a physical connection to use temporarily, and system won't boot fully due to fstab/rdadm not auto-mounting my raid arrays... anyone have an idea?
<subspider> Sunzaru, hi maybe i can help
<sindegra> wiesshund: I figured it out.
<sindegra> wiesshund: I just booted rebooted and started in tty1
<subspider> sindegra, nice  :)
<sindegra> although you have to edit not menu.lst if you have grub2
<wiesshund> sindegra, cool
<thune3> sindegra: oh you found a method, i was just testing one out...
<sindegra> thune3: did it work?
<thune3> sindegra: i just moved /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.noexec  . That prevented the gui from starting, and led right to terminal.
<Jordan_U> programble: Not off hand, the project is unfortunately simply named "mbr" and source code can be found here: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~neilt/
<Evolution-X> i have 3 diferent recovery at star up
<Evolution-X> is that normal
<Jordan_U> programble: I think that syslinux has similar boot sector code and a command to install it.
<Mr_Sonoma> sindegra, good, i had just found a wiki on grub2 that i thought maybe would help. but now it looks like you dont need it LOL
<sindegra> thune3: nice. I edited /etc/default/grub and added the text boot option, then ran sudo grub-update (I have grub2)
<sindegra> Mr_Sonoma: figured it all out on my own. Apparently the boot options from grub1 are pretty much the same as grub2.
<Jordan_U> programble: You can also just try chainloading the first partition from grub or any other bootloader.
<Evolution-X> 3 diferent recivery at start up what thats mean ?
<programble> Jordan_U: the computer i plan to use this on eventually will have windows 7 on it, so thats not an option
<thune3> sindegra: yeah, i think the text boot option is probably the best. Then "start gdm" will just launch your gui without intervention.
<Mr_Sonoma> sindegra, yea but reading that wiki looks like menu.lst has been replaced by 2 files, one of witch is not user editable
<Kk2> why the new 64bits version are not for daily users?
<programble> Jordan_U: it says this is not a bootable disk (trying in qemu)
<sindegra> Mr_Sonoma: yes. the /etc/default/grub file is editable, which is the one I changed.
<jats> Quick question: when I delete or move files, df and nautilus don't report any more free space, even after a reboot. What's happening?
<Jordan_U> programble: I meant to test it out. Basically you currently have no boot code at all in your mbr, a microsoft style mbr just chainloads the first partition marked "active".
<wiesshund> jats,  did you empty the trash bin?
<jats> wiesshund: yep.
<programble> Jordan_U: i think im just going to have to burn a cd, boot it, then use the usb creation tool
<jats> Kk2: Not all computers support 64-bit Operating systems like Ubuntu. Also, some drivers and programs don't work on 64-bit linux.
<ericthehax> i have a g-pen f610 and whenever i "click" (press the pen tip) it will then act weird until i pull the pen out of range
<bazhang> Kk2, that's a poorly worded web page. 64bits is fine
<Jordan_U> programble: If unetbootin and Ubuntu's tool really aren't writing a bootable mbr (simply assuming that a microsoft style one already exists, which to be fair is true for most drives) then it's a bug that needs to be fixed. If you could confirm that this is the case it would be helpfull.
<jats> This probably is redundant, but other programs are reporting they can't write to disk either.
<programble> Jordan_U: at this point i think the usb creator didn't work because i was runing it on arch.. it required a fair bit of hacking to even get it to half work
<matthew__> what is the ubuntu equivalent of asoundconf?
<Jordan_U> programble: What about unetbootin though?
<jats> Kk2, bazhang is right, it should probably be worded "not recommended for people unsure if their computer supports 64-bit programing.
<programble> Jordan_U: i have no idea
<thune3> jats: i suspect your fs has errors and needs to be fsck-ed. You can look at dmesg log or /var/log/syslog for your drive letter to see if an error is reported.
<Jordan_U> programble: That should work fine in arch.
<newubuntu10_04us>  I just installed Ubuntu for the first time and I'm trying to figure out a few things. I hope this is the place to com to find patient people that have answers...:) The first thing I'm trying to do is run a program SpyNoMore from http://spynomore.com and I can't seem to get it to install. I'm starting there, because my computer had a VERY stubborn virus that required removing the partitions from the fixed disk...so welcome t
<jats> thune3: thanks, I'll try that.
<rileyp>  http://pastebin.com/b95Bd1QY can anyone help me do that?
<programble> newubuntu10_04us: anti-spyware is not needed on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> programble: If you wait a minute I can give you a small disk image that you can use to test my theory in qemu.
<programble> Jordan_U: sure
<oaf> how to safely remove u stick with command?
<newubuntu10_04us> I love your confidence programable.
<programble> newubuntu10_04us: ask anyone :P
<Mr_Sonoma> newubuntu10_04us, is that a windows program? ubuntu is not windows ;)
<jats> newubuntu10_04us: I don't think any anti-spyware apps run on Ubuntu.
<sindegra> newubuntu10_04us: it seems incredible but true. you really don't need spyware.
<sindegra> newubuntu10_04us: and not only because all the spyware is focused on windows platforms
<newubuntu10_04us> So, does that mean there are no apps developed? I don't know if it's windows only or not. That is why I came here. I figured someone would either know or be able to direct me to a valuable product.
<jats> newubuntu: Unfortunately, I don't think you can automatically remove spyware from a windows partition from within Ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> oaf: umount /path/to/usbstick
<Mr_Sonoma> newubuntu10_04us, you don't need anti spyware on ubuntu
<sindegra> newubuntu10_04us: there's like linux spyware discovered once ever 5 years
<sindegra> newubuntu10_04us: or probably less!
<newubuntu10_04us> jats: my windows partition is GONE...I removed the whole partition table before booting to the U disk.
<programble> newubuntu10_04us: then you dont need anti-spyware or anti-virus
<oaf> bastidrazor: i use that command but it's is different with i click in a gui
<Mr_Sonoma> newubuntu10_04us, then install ubuntu and have no fear! :D
<bazhang> newubuntu10_04us, you can install a rootkit hunter if you wish. there is ZERO need for anti-spyware
<revarr> does anyone else have an acer aspire 5740 that has Ubuntu working with brightness control?
<jats> newubuntu10_04: Ubuntu can be used to fix Windows partitions, so that's what I thought you might have been doing.
<Jordan_U> programble: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/chainload.iso use it as a virtual CD.
<bastidrazor> oaf: how so? do both methods unmount the usb stick?
<newubuntu10_04us> Mr_Sonoma I'm running from my new Ubuntu installation right now.
<ssbpls> i am back
<oaf> bastidrazor: i test this two method , the command way can not completely remove u stick
<ssbpls> what's the best movie player for ubuntu?
<programble> Jordan_U: what exactly do you want me to do?
<sindegra> ssbpls: mplayer, maybe?
<newubuntu10_04us> bazhang: Is there one you'd recommend? Or a site with sw recommendations?
<bastidrazor> oaf: can you be more specific?
<ssbpls> ok
<jats> ssbpls: vlc, probably.
<bazhang> newubuntu10_04us, from the repos chkrootkit and rkhunter
<ssbpls> use the ubuntu tweek to get it?
<bazhang> !software > newubuntu10_04us
<ubottu> newubuntu10_04us, please see my private message
<bazhang> newubuntu10_04us, you should really have a read of the ubuntu manual
<oaf> bastidrazor: i have said it.that command can not safely remove u stick like clicking in a gui
<bazhang> !manual | newubuntu10_04us
<ubottu> newubuntu10_04us: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<newubuntu10_04us> bazhang: Awesome...thanks!!
<jats> ssbpls: VLC does audio just as well and is cross-platform (if you run other OS's)
<Jordan_U> programble: qemu -cdrom chainload.iso /dev/sdX
<newubuntu10_04us> <<<< Thanks bazhang!!
<revarr> guess not
<ssbpls> jats:thank u ,in my computer,i have there OS
<ssbpls> jats:three
<programble> Jordan_U: it wont boot from the CD with the USB in there :\
<jats> ssbpls: you're welcome!
<bastidrazor> oaf: explain how it does not. umount is the command to unmount drives/partitions
<oaf> bastidrazor: i click that icon of u stick and select safely remove.the folder in /media/u disappear.but when i use command, the folder still at there.
<iluminator101> when i tried to install ubuntu 10.04 i got this error gblib error 323
<iluminator101> what is that
<bastidrazor> oaf: what is the exact command your using?
<oaf> of cause  umount !!
<sindegra> oaf: maybe try copy-pasting what you put in and the results you got from that
<Jordan_U> programble: It should. If it isn't then try "kvm -cdrom chainload.iso -hda /dev/sdX -boot d"
<oaf> no
<iluminator101> when i tried to install ubuntu 10.04 i got this error gblib error 323
<oaf> sindegra: no
<programble> Jordan_U: my CPU doesn't support KVM
<Spaztic_One> How can I view the screen, or at least what was said, that is there immediately before login?
<oaf> sindegra: i have stop all progress
<bastidrazor> oaf umount by itself can not magically determine what you want to unmount. you have to tell it what to do.
<oaf> bastidrazor: god, i of cause use that command , umount /media/u
<oaf> bastidrazor: is it right?
<programble> Jordan_U: i had this other idea. do you know how to get a vm in vbox see my usb stick?
<Kunin> hmm, after upgrading to 10.04 one of my drives isn't mounting which breaks my raid array...
<bastidrazor> oaf: yes, did the icon disappear from your desktop? unless you've changed things anything mounted in /media will appear there.
<oaf> bastidrazor: i have said that it have not disappeared
<programble> Jordan_U: also, with the chainloader iso, it still says its not a bootable disk
<oaf> bastidrazor: so i think that command is different with click gui
<iluminator101> when i tried to install ubuntu 10.04 i got this error glib error 323
 * programble gives up
<newubuntu10_04us> bazhang: I can't seem to figure out where chkrootkit put it's icon or perhaps it runs from the terminal?
<programble> i have spent literally all day and some of last night trying to do this
<bastidrazor> oaf: read the manpage of umount: man umount
<bazhang> newubuntu10_04us, its a terminal (cli ) program, just type the name and let it run; there may be a false positive or so, don;t be alarmed
<oaf> bastidrazor: ok, i have read it.
<Jordan_U> programble: If this works then it's just a matter of installing "mbr" in archlinux.
<newubuntu10_04us> bazhang: cool
<oaf> bastidrazor: ok, forget it
<oaf> bastidrazor: i google it
<bastidrazor> oaf: okay, best of luck.
<programble> Jordan_U: what works?
<iluminator101> when i tried to install ubuntu 10.04 i got this error glib error 323
<Jordan_U> programble: "kvm -cdrom chainload.iso -hda /dev/sdX -boot d"
<jats> iluminatior101: have you tried googling it?
<iluminator101> yea no luck
<Kunin> hey, reboot worked... the M$ fix shouldn't work on linux!
<programble> Jordan_U: that didnt work
<plouffe> Does anyone know how I can get an invite to #php
<plouffe> room
<bazhang> plouffe, register
<KB1JWQ> j #php
<bazhang> plouffe, /join #freenode
<KB1JWQ> It's ##php
<bazhang> !register > plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe, please see my private message
<subspider> that bot is cool
<plouffe> ok thanks
<plouffe> ##php didn't work
<iluminator101> jats if it was a bad burn or disk it would have booted up and went this far right or...
<jats> illuminator101: I don't know offhand...Is glib "error 323" all that comes up?
<bastidrazor> plouffe: you need to be registed to join #php
<jats> illuminator101: It probably would have errored out sooner if the disk/burn was bad.
<subspider> plouffe, see my msg ok
<rallias> Hi. How do i change the precidence that I autoconnect to wireless networks?
<ericthehax> are there settings i can change regarding my pen tablet?
<rallias> help!
<Jordan_U> programble: What happened?
<ssbpls> what's the matter?
<rallias> I am trying to figure out how to reorganize the order that the wireless autoconnect works in
<bastidrazor> rallias: right click on the nm-applet in the panel and uncheck  Connect Automatically in the profiles of the network
<PureSine> hello, I'm ubuntu first user I want to install jdownload it says    1. wget must be installed on system!   2. Download jd.sh   3. chmod +x jd.sh   4.start jd.sh, how can I chmod +x jd.sh ?
<Jordan_U> programble: I need to leave for about an hour, but chainload.iso is definitely bootable.
 * uRock Exiting stage left....
<tensorpudding> PureSine: it means, use chmod +x jd.sh in the terminal
<tensorpudding> that adds execution permissions to the file
<PureSine> thanks, I try that
<programble> Jordan_U: yes, it is. after i choose the "chainload blah blah" from the menu, it says that
<tensorpudding> you can achieve the same effec in nautilus though
<wowy> 5
<ssbpls> what's the other system tool except ubuntu tweek?
<tensorpudding> by finding the file, right clicking, Going to Properties then Permissions and toggling the Execution part
<maco> ssbpls: uh... gconf-editor?
<wowy> hello
<thune3> !hi | wowy
<ubottu> wowy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ssbpls> what's the best IDE for Python?
<tensorpudding> ssbpls: ask #python
<ssbpls> ?
<ssbpls> tensorpudding:give me the sofeware name
<tensorpudding> or if you really want my personal opinion, emacs.
<a__> como estan amigos,soy nuevo en esto del irc
<Bogus8> Hello, I'm trying to run fuppes on 10.4 server... got it installed but when I run it, it gives me an "unable to open database file" from sqlite3
<tensorpudding> !es | a__
<ubottu> a__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<a__> ok,lo intentare
<Spaztic_One> How can I view the screen, or at least what was said, that is there immediately before login?
<tensorpudding> Spaztic_One: if the channel is logged, read the logs
<Spaztic_One> tensorpudding: How would I do that?
<tensorpudding> The logs for this channel are probably at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Spaztic_One> tensorpudding: No, when starting up my computer
<ericthehax> is there a conf to edit for tablet settings
<Spaztic_One> tensorpudding: Probably should have been more clear on what I was asking
<bastidrazor> Spaztic_One: remove quiet splash from /etc/default/grub   then do a sudo update-grub
<nullwire> I just used smbmount to mount a network drive. Where can I add this so that it mounts automatically on startup?
<ssbpls> what's the best IDE for c in ubuntu?
<JoeMaverickSett> ssbpls, use the terminal to compile?
<tensorpudding> ssbpls: notepad
<tensorpudding> your questions are like asking us what the tastiest fruit is
<wiesshund> ssbpls, pico
<bazhang> !ide > ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> nullwire: probably /etc/fstab
<ssbpls> OK
<wiesshund> tensorpudding, well of course we all know the answer to that is mango
<dualbus> ssbpls: If you want a full IDE, try using Netbeans with C/C++ plugin. Else, use gedit + gcc
<nullwire> yeah just found my way there. any idea what to do in /etc/fstab?
<tensorpudding> it's not really possible to completely describe what a blueberry tastes like on IRC.
<nullwire> smbmount looks like smbmount //server/share /localdir -o username=user,password=pass
<tensorpudding> or why you should consider it when there are strawberries
<sindegra> wiesshund: I have to agree with that. Mango is darn tasty.
<nullwire> can i just paste that in fstab?
<thune3> Bogus8: thi instructions here (which should use checkinstall instead of make install) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310511, seem to indicate that the first command you give to fuppes is 'r', and 'v' to set things up. I'm no expert and just refer you to instructions on that page.
<PureSine> well I tried to change the permission of the downloaded file but after running that nothing happened. maybe I don't have wget on my system as it had been indicated. anyway  I don't find any executable file in its address  https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader, as I said I'm ubuntu first user and I am not familiar with extensions like gz,.... I was looking for .exe files
<bastidrazor> nullwire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Bogus8> thune3: thanks for the effort but you probably got to that page because of my post which is the last one referring to this problem
<Bogus8> google was amazingly fast indexing that page (less than 20 mins after I posted)
<nullwire> tyvm
<Bogus8> thune3: that IS the guide that I followed :(
<Spaztic_One> bastidrazor: What does quiet splash do?
<sindegra> PureSine: linux doesn't use .exe files to indicate executables.
<nullwire> lastly, when i type name: message in irc does it automatically highlight it for the person im sending to?
<thune3> Bogus8: i actaully got there through http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/wiki/index.php?title=Compiling_on_Ubuntu_Linux
<sindegra> PureSine: a file has either the permission +x (executable) or not
<Bogus8> thune3: same as me then
<nullwire> nullwire: test
<sindegra> PureSine: if it does you run it in the terminal with ./filename when you're in the correct directory
<PureSine> sindegra, can you tell me where in the address should I click to get jdownwloader please ?
<PureSine> https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<bastidrazor> Spaztic_One: quiet hides all the things going on during boot.  splash gives you the Ubuntu logo with loading dots. by removing them you will see text scrolling by as things get loaded
<top> hello, I have a problem where I put ubuntu into hibernate and I pull it out of Hibernate and have no internet connection. can any one help me im new to ubuntu
<josue> ola
<Spaztic_One> bastidrazor: Ah, ok. Is there any way to review what all that text was after boot?
<blendmaster1024_> nullwire, yes
<blendmaster1024_> nullwire, except for yourself :)
<nullwire> ah, ty :)
<sindegra> PureSine, that's a link to the ppa.
<nullwire> thanks ubuntu chat, ur always handy
<sindegra> PureSine: you can use apt-get to get your jdownloader if you add the ppa to your sources.lst
<PureSine> oh that's getiing more complex do I need to download apt-get too
<josue> alguem sabe como ativar os efeitos visuais no ubuntu 10.4
<josue> ?
<sindegra> PureSine: you already have apt-get, or at least you should
<bastidrazor> Spaztic_One: you need to enable bootlogging. edit /etc/default/bootlogd and change BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No   to Yes.. when you boot a log will be created in /var/log/boot
<mrec> is there any way to temporary disable the screensaver? it's a little bit annoying that the system goes into standby when watching TV
<sindegra> PureSine: you can actually get wget by doing the following: sudo apt-get install wget
<tensorpudding> !es | josue
<ubottu> josue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PureSine> sindegra, you mean I type that in terminal ?
<Spaztic_One> bastidrazor: Thank you. So, if that was not enabled, there is no way to see all of the messages?
<sindegra> PureSine: yeah. Although maybe apt-get uses wget. I dunno anymore
<sindegra> PureSine: try it anyway
<bastidrazor> Spaztic_One: nothing has been logged previous to enabling this so no record of previous boots.
<Spaztic_One> bastidrazor: what about the current boot?
<bastidrazor> Spaztic_One: same.
<Spaztic_One> bastidrazor: Alright, thank you. Reason why I'm asking about this is because I saw something listed as "failed" and wanted to know what it was.
<top> can some one help me with my network problem
<blendmaster1024_> anyone know a way to record the sound coming out of an arbitrary alsa program into audacity or something similar? my sound card doesn't have a loopback device.
<Spaztic_One> bastidrazor: Oh, do I need to update anything for the bootlogd like I did for changing grub's settings?
<ManiDhillon> hi
<josue> o meu e em portugues
<bastidrazor> Spaztic_One: no, a reboot will populate the log file.
<josue> br
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Spaztic_One> bastidrazor: Ok, thank you for your help.
<bastidrazor> Spaztic_One: best of luck
<mudit1141> i have ubuntu insalled, somtimes i get some screen flickering and the computers power gets off !
<thune3> mrec: low tech way is to run "gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit" in a terminal, and then ctrl-c when you don't need it anymore.
<mudit1141> is this related ubuntu in anyway ? can i see any log ?
<top> my network does not work on my ubuntu box following hibernation. i read the problem was in the netwpork manager i have removed it. how do i manually connect to the internet in the terminal.
<PureSine> x jd.sh
<mrec> thune3: ah great!
<adamkex> top: what type of network?
<Guest46452> how do i put antivirus on ubuntu
<adamkex> Guest46452: for a server or desktop?
<owner> Problem. Just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and grub broke
<bazhang> Guest46452, you dont need one.
<owner> I'm booted in live mode how do I fix it
<sindegra> PureSine: wrong window there :P
<top> adamkex: standard wired.
<adamkex> bazhang: servers may need AV
<xangua> !virus | Guest46452
<ubottu> Guest46452: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mudit1141> i have ubuntu insalled, somtimes i get some screen flickering and the computers power gets off. can i see a log on what is happening on my machine?
<bazhang> adamkex, for windows mail perhaps, not for ubuntu though
<adamkex> top: type in "sudo dhclient eth0" and see if it works
<Zyklon> i would think only for servers because of mass file transfers
<adamkex> bazhang: yes for mailing servers
<top> adamkex: kk 1 moment
<david18> hi my name is David
<Zyklon> hi David?
<david18> I am from Ecuador
<david18> Hi Zyklon
<wowy> zyklon  you  name ?
<bazhang> david18, ubuntu support question?
<owner> http://pastebin.com/pzJZYCnG
<Zyklon> ok...
<owner> that's my non working grub.cfg please help
<ericthehax> lets hear it, dave. ur lucky, ur not invisible
<david18> I want to pratice
<PureSine> sindegra, yes sorry, my Num pad also does not work here so I do a lot of mistakes sorry, byt when I try start jd.sh it says start: Unknown job: jd.sh
<owner> SOS!!!
<wowy> zyklon   from?
<ericthehax> practice what
<adamkex> PureSine: press numlock
<blitzo> how can i benchmark the 32bit version vs the 64bit version?  the 64bit seems to run slower
<david18> english
<mudit1141> i have ubuntu hardy insalled,i get some screen flickering and the computers hangs . can i see a log on what is happening on my machine?
<sindegra> PureSine: jd.sh can't be started with the start command
<ericthehax> and ur question IS?
<owner> SOS!!! I just upgraded to 10.04 and my GRUB does not work http://pastebin.com/pzJZYCnG
<owner> I'm in live mode
<mudit1141> am i a invisible man ?
<bazhang> david18, try ##english or #ubuntu-offtopic this is ubuntu support only
<blitzo> mudit1141, why are you running an old version?
<sindegra> PureSine: get in the directory where jd.sh is, and type ./jd.sh
<PureSine> adamkex, no problem is more complex than that I run ubuntu inside a virtual machine and num pad does not work at all
<owner> mudit1141 join the club of invisible people
<owner> mudit1141 I think that anyone needing help here is invisible like you and me.
<top> adamkex: I love you :) it did work
<adamkex> PureSine: ok
<ericthehax> RAWR
<owner> SOS!!! I just upgraded to 10.04 and my GRUB does not work http://pastebin.com/pzJZYCnG
<adamkex> top: remember though, you will need to do that everytime
<blitzo> mudit1141, why are you running an old version
<sindegra> owner: that's a grub2 file right? try running sudo grub-update and see if it will automatically fix it.
<Guest46452> how can i get my webcam working on ubuntu
<adamkex> top: when you start your computer/connect to the internet
<blitzo> how can i benchmark the 32bit version vs the 64bit version?  the 64bit seems to run slower
<owner> somdegra thanks
<mudit1141> blitzo: would upgrading help ?
<bp0> has anyone got lightspark working in ubuntu?
<PureSine> sindegra, now it says ./jd.sh: line 55: java: command not found
<mudit1141> owner thanks !
<owner> OH WAIT sindegra if I'm running from a live system won't that update the grub for the live system
<top> Adamkex: ok i will probably reinstall a better network manager then.
<blitzo> mudit1141, hardy is at least 2 years old - bugs get fixed in newer releases.
<adamkex> top: yeah, you can also try wicd
<sindegra> owner: yeah
<tensorpudding> blitzo: install both on your machine with the same software and compare the running times of programs.
<adamkex> top: it's an alternative to network manager
<owner> sindegra then it won't work
<loopy> hi
<top> adamkex: ok ill try that
<loopy> I have a q
<loopy> ?
<owner> sindegra I can't boot my PC so how do I sudo grub-update
<blitzo> tensorpudding, i have forgotten the name of the program that times a run, pls refresh my memory
<jaimed> owner, are you able to boot in recovery mode?
<ericthehax> IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR!!!! BLAAAAAARGH!!! ok so if i press the pen down, after i release it wont move the cursor. Being its not a touch screen I need it to. So I have to pull the pen out of range and bring it back. Is there a fix for that?
<owner> jaimed what part of grub don't work don't you understand?
<owner> jaimed there is no grub menu
<owner> just a grub recovery menu
<sindegra> owner: even if you hold shift?
<sindegra> owner: nm
<loopy> anyone able to answer a q?
<tensorpudding> blitzo: time
<zykl0n> Whats the q?
<ericthehax> Do i have to spam just to not be invis?
<sindegra> PureSine: what kind of a file is jd.sh exactly?
<sindegra> PureSine: what's it for?
<jaimed> you screwed your MBR owner
<loopy> zykl0n: I had a problem getting my usb drives detected....and
<blitzo> tensorpudding, ya ya thx!  what do you suggest that is cpu-intensive, a big make?  something else?
<loopy> finally, they were detected but not sure how... is there some way to trace what happened?
<owner> jaimed your right
<owner> jaimed when it upgraded it asked me what HD to install grub to
<adamkex> top: to use wicd you need to use wicd-client, you can add that to your startup programs (don't remember where though)
<ericthehax> just like walmart. Every time I come here, Im invisible.
<ericthehax> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
<ericthehax> epic fail
<loopy> zykl0n: not sure how because before it didn't matter
<owner> jaimed I selected the first partition instead of the drive
<zykl0n> Honestly, I am not sure. Did you receive an error?
<PureSine> I got tis for downloading jDownloader from here http://jdownloader.org/download/index (Clicked On Linux)
<loopy> this is on an old laptop, T41
<bazhang> !helpme | ericthehax
<ubottu> ericthehax: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<wiesshund> ericthehax, no you just need to wait till someone knows what the answer is
<owner> jaimed I think it put the stuff there instead
<PureSine> sindegra,  I got tis for downloading jDownloader from here http://jdownloader.org/download/index (Clicked On Linux)
<Guest46452> trying to download antivirus on ubuntu says location what do they mean
<Kaie`> toddlertrees
<owner> jaimed how can I fix this?
<loopy> zykl0n: I had errors before
<blitzo> tensorpudding, oh and how do i edit the grub menu that asks which kernel to boot?  i already have several installs with several upgrades and can't tell them apart
<adamkex> Guest46452: you don't need it
<zykl0n> And it just magically worked again?
<jaimed> if the data on the HD doesn't matter
<jaimed> reinstall owner
<owner> jaimed can't
<loopy> FATAL:  ehci_hcd not found.... and 'cannot enumerate ... usb device on port 3..'
<owner> jaimed have important stuff I can't back up
<jaimed> if it does, you'll have to chroot to your old environment and reinstall grub
<loopy> zykl0n: not again... first time
<loopy> I think it might not work again...
<sindegra> PureSine: forget that jd.sh. Just get the ubuntu package.
<sindegra> PureSine: I'll tell you how.
<hanasaki> what is a good and cheap 2 or more port pci ethernet card that works with ubuntu?  gigabit
<blitzo> how do i edit the grub menu that asks which kernel to boot?  i already have several installs with several upgrades and can't tell them apart
<loopy> this is in lubuntu 10.04 but i tried ubuntu 10.04 on cd.... same experience
<zykl0n> What ubuntu distro are you using, llopy?
<zykl0n> loopy*
<owner> Maybe someone else can figure it out. SOS!!! I just upgraded to 10.04 and my GRUB does not work http://pastebin.com/pzJZYCnG
<loopy> zykl0n: lubuntu 10.04 but experiment with live cd of ubuntu 10.04 had same problem
<blitzo> edit the grub menu that asks which kernel to boot?  i already have several installs with several upgrades and can't tell them apart
<loopy> usb connected drive would not detect or mount
<owner> owner is loading bullets into gun.
<blitzo> how do i edit the grub menu that asks which kernel to boot?  i have several installs with several upgrades and can't tell them apart
<sindegra> PureSine: go to /etc/apt/sources.list and open it up
<owner> owner is pointing gun at head
<zykl0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9593925 Just found this.
<loopy> zykl0n:  but, just recently, it did ...but, i don't know why... i want to 'trace' what happened for it to mount
<owner> owner dropped gun
<jaimed> blitzo /etc/default/grub is the file you have to modify
<owner> gun went off
<sindegra> PureSine: open it with nano or something.
<blitzo> jaimed, it's not in that file i looked already
<owner> owner failed to commit suicide.
<jaimed> you want to change the default boot blitzo?
<sindegra> PureSine: Once you've done that add the following lines:
<maco> owner: stop that now
<loopy> zykl0n:  yeah
<owner> maco :D
<maco> owner: suicide is not an ok topic for this channel
<owner> maco SOS!!! I just upgraded to 10.04 and my GRUB does not work http://pastebin.com/pzJZYCnG
<loopy> is there a log I can trace what happened?
<blitzo> jaimed, no, i want to change the text that is displayed when i boot.  i have xubuntu and ubuntu and they both have the same kernel names
<sindegra> PureSine: wait, I can't type em here, they're too big. just a sec.
<zykl0n> its a bug from what seems to only affect laptops
<bazhang> !patience | owner
<ubottu> owner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sindegra> PureSine: http://pastebin.com/yWGyf0Lx
<zykl0n> I would just try google, sorry that I can't help you.
<sindegra> PureSine the codes in there
<jaimed> owner, it won't be fixed unles you install grub in the right place
<PureSine> sindegra, should I add to the end of file ?
<sindegra> PureSine: after that, save the file, and run sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<loopy> zykl0n: okay, thanks anyway... maybe they fixed the bug or maybe i just got lucky this one time?
<sindegra> PureSine: yes
<jaimed> google for "grub reisntall mbr ubuntu" owner
<zykl0n> did update and work?
<PureSine> ok let me try
<owner> jaimed ok
<zykl0n> *it
<IdleOne> !grub2 | owner
<ubottu> owner: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> !google > jaimed
<ubottu> jaimed, please see my private message
<blitzo> can someone tell me how to change the text of the grub menu that is displayed at boot time?  i have multiple installs on my harddisk and can't tell them apart
<blitzo> surely this is a simple ques
<orudie> where can I get ubuntu live cd ?
<jaimed> blitzo is that grub2?
<IdleOne> orudie: www.ubuntu.com
<blitzo> jaimed, it is whatever 10.04 installs by default
<jaimed> grub2
<orudie> is live cd different/separate from ubuntu desktop edition installation CD ?
<IdleOne> orudie: that is the Live cd
<orudie> thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<blitzo> orudie, all your questions are answered at http://ubuntu.com
<Redcl0ud> I downloaded it earlier and burned it to a cdr and used it as a live cd before I installed it on my other pc
<jaimed> blitzo /boot/grub/grub.cfg has that info
<jaimed> however it's automatically modified by update-grub script
<jaimed> so your changes might get overwritten when you install a new kernel from updates
<owner> SOS!!! I just upgraded to 10.04 and my GRUB does not work http://pastebin.com/pzJZYCnG
<sindegra> blitzo: it's the etc/default/grub file you need to edit
<wiesshund> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<blitzo> jaimed, that's it - then what do i have to run to update it?
<Transmitter> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sindegra> blitzo: if you then use sudo update-grub grub.cfg gets automatically updated
<blitzo> sindegra, that is not the correct answer
<sindegra> blitzo: nm then :P
<jaimed> blitzo if you run update-grub you will overwrite any changes you've made
<jaimed> just modify and save and reboot
<jaimed> but keep in mind that when new kernel comes, you'll have that modified by update.grub
<owner> google has failed me for the last time!
<jaimed> with all the kernels found on /boot/
<blitzo> jaimed, i have multiple installs of ubuntu on my hardisk - how does grub2 know which of those grub files to read?
<IdleOne> blitzo: those are kernels and not multiple installs
<jaimed> by multuiple installs you mean multiple kernels??
<IdleOne> blitzo: grub will load the top most
<blitzo> IdleOne, geez why don't ppl read the ques before the answer
<jaimed> blitzo, IdleOne is a bot
<IdleOne> I am?
<IdleOne> news to me
<jaimed> aren't you?
<blitzo> i have multiple installs
<blitzo> each install has multiple kernels.  they all look the same on a boot.  how can i tell them apart
<jaimed> and grub is installed in the MBR, blitzo?
<blitzo> jaimed, yes
<coz_> blitzo,  I believe you may have to rename some of them  but  for that you may have to ask someone more proficient with grub2 or maybe on #grub channel
<blitzo> coz_ at last, a voice from the wilderness :-)
<coz_> blitzo, :)
<PureSine> sindegra, I can't modify because I doln't have permission and I can't change permission because I'm not the owner of sources.list :(
<coz_> blitzo,  I know they can be renamed but I am not that proficient with grub2 and dont want to lead you in the wrong direction
<sindegra> PureSine: I should hve told you about that. sorry.
<wiesshund> blitzo, see msg window
<coz_> blitzo,  you could also google   grub2 rename grub list items
<jaimed> blitzo, you have a /boot directory for each install?
<bullgard4> What are "common vulnerabilities and exposures" in this text: "* New upstream release v2.0.6 (SEAMONKEY_2_0_6_BUILD1); * MFSA 2010-34: Miscellaneous memory safety hazards (rv:1.9.2.7/ 1.9.1.11);   - CVE-2010-1211"?
<blitzo> jaimed, of course
<sindegra> PureSine: run this command: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wiesshund> blitzo, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<sindegra> PureSine: atleast I am assuming you have nano.
<sindegra> PureSine: now when you save it it should work.
<cablop> mmmm... can i use the remote ubuntu desktop as a replacement of logmein? i was reading and it seems to be insecure
<jaimed> bullgard4, that's a database with all knnown vulnerabilites for software
<PureSine> sindegra, yes I have but one question how can I copy paste I mean in windows shortcut is ctrl+c
<bullgard4> jaimed: How can access this database?
<cablop> i wanted to use the nomachine thing, but it seems to not to access to an existing graphic session
<bullgard4> jaimed: How can I access this database?
<sindegra> Same as ubuntu, but you might have the page you're copying from open at the same time
<cablop> hey sindegra, could you solve your framebuffer issue?
<blitzo> wiesshund, thanks!!
<waterboy0911> hey guys can anyone give me tips.. I can't update my ubuntu 10.04 noobie here
<gdb> bullgard4: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-1211
<sindegra> cablop: turned out to not need to solve it exactly. I got everything I wanted to work working though.
<cablop> waterboy0911: how are you updating it?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  did you open a terminal and tyep   sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bullgard4> waterboy0911: Use the program "Update Manager"
<waterboy0911> it says that it was caused by upgrading to a pre-release version of ubuntu.. what does this means?
<sindegra> PureSine: Same as ubuntu, but you might have the page you're copying from open at the same time
<cablop> ok, sindegra i found an article about that, i had the opposite issue, my 140x900 screen was not working, you need to test the settings from grub and adjust accordingly
<waterboy0911> that is what I am using..
<waterboy0911> I got photos.. wait
<uRock> How do I start a csh shell in ubuntu?
<neezer> anyone familliar with VPN connections? I'm having problems connecting to my VPN server with my ubuntu client, and I have no idea why.
<sindegra> cablop: with vbeinfo?
<blitzo> uRock, do you have csh installed?
<waterboy0911> http://s641.photobucket.com/albums/uu136/waterboy0911/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2-1.png
<uRock> don't know
<gdb> Huh, seems to lead to broken pages.  Maybe that's not such a good link.
<cablop> sindegra if you want to know you just need to run the command vbeinfo from the grub console to see he supported modes of your vesa... or to run hwinfo --framebuffer
<blitzo> uRock, type csh at command line
<Saturn2888> I have some packages that need to be installed and aptitude says #Broken:2 Will use 61.4kB of disk space. How do I make sure it doesn't keep restarting erroring out about stuff? http://pastie.org/private/gncuhqze38ksvmdiyum6yw
<cablop> yes that thing, sindegra
<wiesshund> sudo apt-get install csh
<uRock> thax blitzo
<blitzo> uRock, if it isn't there it'll tell you to get it
<coz_> waterboy0911,  mmm    well it does ask to try again later
<uRock> k
<blitzo> uRock, one other
<coz_> waterboy0911,   I would still open a terminal and try   sudo apt-get update
<blitzo> uRock, to make it your default shell edit /etc/passwd
<waterboy0911> I try to update using terminal first.. but I got errors.. now I did try using the update manager.. still I have this problem
<PureSine> sindegra, E: Couldn't find package jdownloader
<waterboy0911> ok.. I'll try it again..
<jaimed> bullgard04 http://cve.mitre.org
<gdb> You can also "cat /etc/shells" or "dpkg -l csh" or "ls /bin/*sh"
<sindegra> PureSine: you added the lines?
<PureSine> yes
<uRock> blitzo, just playing with them to see the differences. Thanx
<coz_> waterboy0911, ok  open system/administration/synatpic package manager
<sindegra> PureSine: I am going to try it here and see if it works
<blitzo> uRock, huge differences
<waterboy0911> then
<gdb> uRock: If you're familiar with bash, csh will be totally alien to you.
<waterboy0911> I amn in the synaptic package manager
<coz_> waterboy0911,  under the Edit menu  choose  Fix broken packages
<jaimed> uRock: chsh scripts also does that
<sindegra> PureSine: just a sec
<cablop> waterboy0911: did you installed packages from outside ubuntu repos?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  see if any show up   if not...then  click the  Reload button and when that is done click the  Mark all upgrades  button
<waterboy0911> where can I see fix
<uRock> gdb, I am taking a unix/linux intro class
<cablop> this could be the problem
<waterboy0911> i see
<coz_> waterboy0911,  then hit the Apply button
<waterboy0911> yep.. got it.. but what's next?
<waterboy0911> ok
<bullgard4> gdb: "CVE is sponsored by the National Cyber Security Division of the U.S. Department of Homeland Security. Copyright 2010, The MITRE Corporation. CVE and the CVE logo are trademarks of The MITRE Corporation. CVE-Compatible and CCE are trademarks of The MITRE Corporation. This Web site is hosted by The MITRE Corporation." Does that mean that this database is issued by a ministry of the USA...
<bullgard4> ...government?
<blitzo> uRock, usually they would focus on sh derivatives because all system shells are written in it
<critt> I have found plenty of docs explaining how to connect ubuntu to a windows network. But can anyone tell me how to create a network between 2 ubuntu computers. NOOB here
<gdb> uRock: Ah, okay! Sounds fun. :-)  If, during the course of that, you find you like csh, I'd recommend going with tcsh instead.
<cablop> but, sindegra i was reading you need to set the gfspayload to something your vesa support, and i think the vesa of those small devices could support that resolution
<uRock> kool, thanx all
<jaimed> bullgard4: yes
<cablop> i'm on a netbook now, but never trie ubuntu here
<blitzo> uRock, another shell to look at is called fish, google for it
<cablop> well...
<bullgard4> jaimed, gdb: Thank you very much for your help.
<uRock> k, I plan to try Korn too
<cablop> how can i start a remote desktop session?
<sindegra> cablop: no idea sir. I just solved my problems by using the intel framebuffer I have.
<waterboy0911> do I need to click this all?
<blitzo> uRock, korn is ksh
<maco> uRock: i hope you mean ksh93. ksh88 is *pain*
<sindegra> cablop: which behaves a lot better than vesa.
<wiesshund> critt,  like file sharing?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  all?
<blitzo> uRock, which backwards compat with bash and sh
<critt> coz yes
<waterboy0911> do I have to install all of this? in the synaptic
<redlance> Is VNC the best way to do remote desktop between 2 linux machines?
<cablop> sindegra if you have a link drop me it, please, i'm planning to move my netbook to win7 or ubuntu depending on which one is easier
<wiesshund> critt, right click folder for example, pick sharing options
<coz_> waterboy0911,  if it is going to install stuff then yes   you were doing a distribution upgrade
<waterboy0911> ohh I got an erro.. wait.. I'll print screen
<ross_> my battery icon is not showing - how do I put it back?
<wiesshund> critt, to see things on your network click places network
<cablop> redlance: i'm making same question... but geting no answers
<critt> I can see the windows network but thers nothing listed there to connect the ubuntu computers
<critt> I did that
<sindegra> cablop: don't really have a link. sorry. My problems were more of a phantom that I myself created than actually existing.
<cablop> ross_ add it wirh right clic in the panel, just that, afaik
<JULinuxUser> the symbol grub_puts_ not found
<wiesshund> critt, do you have 2 ubuntu computers up with somethign shared?
<waterboy0911> ok then.. but first I will show you the error
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok
<cablop> sindegra: ah, i see... it is autodetected?
<JULinuxUser> when I try to boot all it says is 'grub_puts_' not found
<critt> yes as a test I shared both music folders
<shawncm217> Why does my Firefox 3.6.7 install on Ubuntu 10.04 x64 have the en-GB language pack installed? (I would think it needs to be en-US.)
<waterboy0911> here it is http://s641.photobucket.com/albums/uu136/waterboy0911/?action=view&current=Screenshot-3-1.png
<wiesshund> critt,  hmm
<ross_> cablop: what to add? which is the battery?
<sindegra> cablop: pretty much. if I use vbset -i (you might have to install vbset) that's the framebuffer it tells me I am using
<cablop> shawncm217: i don't know i think they're moving to en-gb
<critt> wiesshund I havent rebooted . Would that cause it not to show up?
<coz_> waterboy0911,    ooo hardy release??/   open a terminal and type   lsb_release -a   or copy and paste that into terminal
<guest> hello all any 1 know how to fix this problem? i was messing with my file and restarted my cpu then i get this message wheni reboot 90.7khz/84.6khz frequency out of range please try another resolution
<sindegra> PureSine: I haven't forgotten about you. just  sec.
<cablop> sindegra: ah! i'm getting more confused, lol
<dominicdinada> bah who can help me with some samba questions... in #samba they all idling
<coz_> waterboy0911,  dapper   whoa you must have been upgrading for some time :)
<waterboy0911> do you need me to print screen?
<cablop> ask dominicdinada
<bastidrazor> ross_: System > Preferences > Power Management > General > Always display an icon ..is probably what you're looking for
<waterboy0911> did I mess up bad? :(
<coz_> waterboy0911,   no just tell me what it says
<coz_> waterboy0911,   lsb_release -a       tell what that prints out
<shawncm217> cablop: Thanks. That sounds like a question for the Firefox channel.
<ross_> gracias
<cablop> shawncm217: samba in firefox?
<dominicdinada> since a recent update yesterday my samba shared are not working. I suspect it is when grub updated the drive mappings? so the samba lines refering to the idmap gid ? in the samba prob is incorrect... can i just comment that out
<waterboy0911> No LSB modules are available.
<waterboy0911> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<waterboy0911> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<waterboy0911> Release:	10.04
<waterboy0911> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot3> waterboy0911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PureSine> sindegra, thanks :)
<cablop> nope nope, just look for some samba urorials in the net, samba is pretty mature and well documented here and there
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok the  10.04 was enough
<cablop> !samba | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<shawncm217> cablop: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok   open synaptic package manager again
<wiesshund> critt, http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<waterboy0911> ok
<waterboy0911> then?
<cablop> ah sorry i got confused shawncm217
<cablop> hehe
<critt> weishund ty
<sindegra> PureSine: try this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<coz_> waterboy0911,  under the Settings  menu click on repositories
<sindegra> PureSine: wait, fail
<sindegra> PureSine: I mean
<mfillpot> Has anyone else experienced 10.04 randomly booting into CLI and not starting GDM?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  then click the  Other software tab
<shawncm217> cablop: No problem.
<cablop> shawncm217: dunno, i installed the language packs and there were no en-us in ubuntu, and it installed me too many spanish ones
<sindegra> PureSine: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<waterboy0911> next?
<sindegra> PureSine: now do sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<buzag> hey my usb drive isnt working
<coz_> waterboy0911,  in the list
<coz_> waterboy0911,   you see things starting with http://
<bastidrazor> sindegra: you need an update in there after adding the ppa
<coz_> waterboy0911,  yes??
<cablop> asking again... what's the best alternative to logmein? but to see an existoing graphic session? no to start a new one
<waterboy0911> yeah I see
<waterboy0911> there are 5 of them
<sindegra> bastidrazor: oh shoot you're right.
<togdar> how can I do a real format of a drive from the ubuntu boot disk... am i not able to because I need to mount the dive?
<cablop> i need to be able to see aprogram that runs in a sesion that is always openned, sometimes remotely, from internet...
<dominicdinada> cablop:  idmap gid = 16777216-33554431
<dominicdinada> ................ is invalid :/ I read and know where to find the documents and have looked....... it was working up till the last reboot then nothing
<coz_> waterboy0911,  grab the corner of that dialog and reisze it so you can see each line in it's entirety
<sindegra> PureRazor: before running the sudo apt-get install jdownloader run "sudo apt-get update"
<sindegra> PureSine: before running the sudo apt-get install jdownloader run "sudo apt-get update"
<waterboy0911> yeah done
<sindegra> PureSine: my bad
<coz_> waterboy0911,  any line that does NOT say  lucid    un check that box
<cablop> dominicdinada: it seems you are using a very complex configuraion..
<mfillpot> Has anyone else experienced 10.04 randomly booting into CLI and not starting GDM? I will repost this every couple of minutes until I get a response.
<waterboy0911> hahaha.. everything is not lucid
<coz_> waterboy0911,  rather any line that does not say  karmic or lucid
<waterboy0911> like at the end of each http//:?
<togdar> by real I think I mean to say low level format of the drive...
<coz_> waterboy0911,  well issnt there a check box in front of http?
<cablop> waterboy0911: if you have a very specific system, then don't upgrade all to lucid yet
<waterboy0911> yeah there is.. but where can I see lucid or karmic?
<coz_> waterboy0911, it would look similar to this    http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu lucid main
<waterboy0911> No I don't have that..
<cablop> how can i start via ssh a graphic program into an existing session?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  that was a bad example but that is where the work lucid would be located abouts
<wiesshund> mfillpot,  the answer is no. and if you spam post the question your not gonna be well liked
<coz_> waterboy0911,  no you wont have that link there but you see the word lucid there?
<PureSine> sindegra, thanks, it seems it is downloading something :)
<waterboy0911> I have this packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<sindegra> PureSine: about darn time. it took waaay too long.
<waterboy0911> no lucid..
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok uncheck that one
<tensorpudding> dapper is really far gone now
<coz_> waterboy0911,  are there mostly karmic links?
<waterboy0911> ahh yeah I have one.. archive.canocal.com/ubuntu lucid
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok that one stays checked
<waterboy0911> and I have here ubuntu hardy
<mfillpot> wiesshund, if people responded then it wouldn't be necessary. and it looks like another random ubuntu issue that I will have to find and fix myself
<wiesshund> togdar, eh you mean like fdisk?
<coz_> waterboy0911,   oh
<waterboy0911> then everything uncheck
<dominicdinada> cablop: I thought i used the default samba built in configuration tools via port 900
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ooooo
<waterboy0911> ok so I will uncheck everything except for the lucid
<togdar> wiesshund: yeah - thanks.  Suppose I thought id have same option from 'Disk Utility'
<coz_> waterboy0911,  this is where "house visits"  would be handy
<wiesshund> mfillpot, well ya know, nobody here is getting paid, but if you wanna shell out some cash im sure someone will run to your whim.
<waterboy0911> I don't get it..
<cablop> dominicdinada: i was doing a little samba thing today, but didn't need uids or anything
<JULinuxUser> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html here is the answer to my problem.
<coz_> waterboy0911,  well  I am not clear on which version of ubuntu you actually have there
<wiesshund> togdar, ive never looked there for it, but they probably didnt leave it in there to prevent accidental mistakes
<cablop> if you have a complex samba config, dominicdinada then trry installing SWAT to manage it
<waterboy0911> I have just installed the latest ubuntu 10.04
<togdar> wiesshund: do i refer to the <disk> as /dev/sda ?
<buzag> opps thats fixed now!
<dominicdinada> cablop: so i might be able to comment out the Gid Uid's then and see if the problem is fixed
<waterboy0911> but I did some updates to create a mac theme..
<coz_> waterboy0911,   you did? from a cd?
<waterboy0911> so I am pretty sure I am using lucid
<bazhang> waterboy0911, pastebin your sources.list
<coz_> waterboy0911, oh you wanted the mac theme
<coz_> waterboy0911,  yes please pastebin.com    /etc/apt/sources.list
<wiesshund> togdar, yes, thats correct /dev/sda1 sda2 etc per partition, dev/sdb is hdd2 etc
<waterboy0911> yeah I did it from a cd
<togdar> i want to clean these up before I try set up the raid on the two - want a clean / checked disk
<togdar> wiesshund: ty
<buzag> baby baby dont leave me
<waterboy0911> not actually it's my room mate here want's it..
<bazhang> buzag, wrong channel
<coz_> waterboy0911,  if this gets fixed   elemetary theme is nearly the same as the mac os theme ...I would go for that one instead
<waterboy0911> then now he messes my notebook..
<buzag> oh sorry dude!
<Guest60470> Does anybody know if there's a way to password protect individual applications?
<waterboy0911> No I'll shift it where it should be..
<buzag> singing out loud!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic buzag
<buzag> meh !
<waterboy0911> I use linux not mac.. it's pretty  embarrassing
<coz_> waterboy0911,  why  linux os far better
<waterboy0911> lets go back to that source list
<waterboy0911> where should I go to pastebin my source.list
<coz_> waterboy0911,   ok in terminal    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   copy the entire contents and then go to pastebin.com and paste it then give us the link
<wiesshund> Guest60470, you can limit access to any kind of file or directory based on user and group
<peter-atx> how do I find out the URL of a postgreSQL database I made in the standard location? (/var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main)
<mfillpot> wiesshund, thank you for the information, I will tackle this on my own
<buzag> waterboy0911: in pastebin.org    of course :P
<coz_> waterboy0911,  pastebin.com   is good also
<waterboy0911> I am in the source.list
<Tricia> Hey, trying to get my wifi light to stop blinking, and I don't have a /sys/class/leds/iwl-phy0, which google seems to be pointing to
<dominicdinada> cablop: I think i found the solution :/
<buzag> waterboy0911: .org is better!
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok copy the entire contents and go to pastebin.com
<waterboy0911> then where will I paste then?
<coz_> waterboy0911,   open up firefox and go to www.pastebin.com
<abhijit> !paste | waterboy0911
<ubottu> waterboy0911: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhijit> hello coz_
<coz_> abhijit,  hey
<waterboy0911> yeah.. I did paste it to pastebin
<buzag> waterboy0911: ?? .org
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok we need the link it gave you for that  did you click the submit or send button there?
<waterboy0911> what's next
<arbo> I've been googling, looking for the tool I need to create recreate the partition table from within ubuntu.  (installed ubuntu onto raid0, want to resize the partition on the raid to install win7)
<abhijit> coz_, do you online in eve?
<waterboy0911> .com.org?
<coz_> abhijit,  yes    :)
<coz_> waterboy0911,  hold on  are you at pastebin .com
<wiesshund> arbo,  gparted?
<abhijit> coz_, ok. I will catch you this eve.
<waterboy0911> http://pastebin.com/ ?
<coz_> abhijit,   ah it is not after midnight here
<waterboy0911> yeah.. I am in pastebin.com
<buzag> waterboy0911: .org is used b non capilists
<coz_> waterboy0911,  yes are you there?
<abhijit> coz_, ohh.
<waterboy0911> yeah I am here.. I already paste what's on my list
<overrider> Why would a program like postfixadmin not be available via apt-get; does downloading and installing it via the sourceforge side somehow screw up my package database?
<cablop> dominicdinada: nice! :)
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok do you see that large white space on that page?
<waterboy0911> yeah..
<waterboy0911> I already paste it there
<patx> i have a ubuntu 10.04 minimal install runing in a vm. i have installed openbox and gdm and set up .xsession. however when i boot up the vm the mouse does not show up in the gdm or when i log in (via all keybaord). if i press ctrl+alt+f1 nothing happens either. why is this?
<buzag> large white space hehe
<dominicdinada> cablop: well it seems my users file is corrupted :O
<coz_> waterboy0911,  copy and paste the contents of your sources list in there and then at the bottom of that page clic the SUBMIT button
<waterboy0911> it's a huge text box..
<uRock> does anyone ever use environmental variables in a shell? just wondering
<waterboy0911> ayt
<coz_> waterboy0911,  it will open up another page  just copy the url from the address bar to here
<maco> uRock: yep, theyre pretty important in shell programming
<buzag> waterboy0911: thats it paste to your hearts content
<wiesshund> uRock,  sometimes
<waterboy0911> ok..
<uRock> thanx
<waterboy0911> done
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok now paste the link here
<waterboy0911> hold on
<coz_> waterboy0911, its in the address bar in firefox
<waterboy0911> http://pastebin.com/KUDhsiT0
<josue> #ubuntu br
<waterboy0911> is that it?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  there you go :)
<josue> #ubuntubr
<coz_> waterboy0911,  this is not a clean install of ubuntu luicid
<buzag> waterboy0911: rockin!!!
<coz_> lucid
<waterboy0911> so what did you find?
<waterboy0911> hahahaha lols..
<waterboy0911> this is wubi
<waterboy0911> I installed it to vista..
<coz_> waterboy0911, oh !!!!!!
<waterboy0911> how did you know?
<buzag> waterboy0911: wubi  OMG!
<coz_> waterboy0911,  mmm   well  aparenlty it is messed up then
<coz_> waterboy0911,   why didnt you just install it along side of vista?
<abhijit> waterboy0911, coz_ has some magic.
<waterboy0911> hahah aROCK'N ROLL
<coz_> waterboy0911,  if you defrag windows  completely and download and burn the lucid live cd  it will install next to vista allwoing both to work
<waterboy0911> I have a small space.. and second.. I use vista when I am in my work..
<buzag> waterboy0911: you ROCK   we ROLL!!!
<coz_> waterboy0911,  I see
<waterboy0911> yeah I burn it using cd
<coz_> waterboy0911,  well how  large is the hard drive?
<waterboy0911> then there is an option there that install inside windows or live
<coz_> waterboy0911,  I see
<coz_> waterboy0911,   how large is the hard drive on that system
<waterboy0911> 80GB.. around 74.5
<abhijit> coz_, can you tell me in terms of UTC what maximumx time you be on irc?
<coz_> waterboy0911, ok
<wiesshund> bleh, untu can do everything vista can
<coz_> abhijit,   in UTC  ??  ooo
<waterboy0911> I think one solution here is major upgrade
<abhijit> coz_, yes
<waterboy0911> buy new HDD
<coz_> waterboy0911,  well  no not necessary.... how much empty space is left on that hard drive???
<josue> ola
<josue> ?
<waterboy0911> around 20 or 30 perhaps..
<coz_> waterboy0911,  20 or 30 gigs?
<buzag> waterboy0911: let me turn the all seeing EYE to your problem
<waterboy0911> I think I will just install it again..
<xangua> josue: looking for ubuntu support in spanish¿¿ try #ubuntu-es
<coz_> waterboy0911,  that more than enough to actually install ubuntu next to  vista
<waterboy0911> how can I do that?
<josue> #ubuntu-br
<waterboy0911> do i need to partition the HDD?
<coz_> waterboy0911,   well make sure that you defrag vista first
<wiesshund> 20 30 gigs? oh hell remove wubi install, split into two 40gig partitions and dual boot both
<coz_> waterboy0911,   ubuntu will partition the drive  with sliders you can move  but let me find a graphical how to for you first
<buzag> hey coz_    no real need to defrag
<coz_> buzag,   vista??
<waterboy0911> yeah I think that is one solution wieshund
<coz_> buzag,   i would defrag regardless especially xp  or vista
<Linear-Key> how i can i disable the mouse being passed through gnome-terminal?
<patx> i have a ubuntu 10.04 minimal install runing in a vm. i have installed openbox and gdm and set up .xsession. however when i boot up the vm the mouse does not show up in the gdm or when i log in (via all keybaord). if i press ctrl+alt+f1 nothing happens either. why is this?
<hardcorel> hey, hay dominicanos aqui?
<patx> ANYONE?
<waterboy0911> coz.. what's next?
<buzag> hey coz_    no real need just complicats things
<waterboy0911> do i re-install all over again?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  hold on looking for   how to for you to look at
<waterboy0911> ok..
<waterboy0911> waterboy: @ waiting mode :D
<buzag> patx:  ???
<wiesshund> patx,  no sure
 * buzag sings    its all right its all right
<wiesshund> #ot
<bazhang> !ot | buzag
<ubottu> buzag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<buzag> meh! /me boggie on down
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok go here   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing  and carefully look through and read through everything until you feel confident about it...make notes if necessary...this is anolder post but it should be quite similar
<Tricia> I don't have a /sys/class/leds/iwl-phy0, which I'd like to have, so I can disable the infernal blinking
<coz_> waterboy0911,  actually it is not that old sorry
 * buzag boggie on down
<thune3> patx: what vm sofware are you running?
<bazhang> buzag, stop that
<coz_> waterboy0911,  click on the images to get a larger view of the dialogs that you will see with the install of ubuntu when partionin comes up
<buzag> stop what?
<waterboy0911> okay.. no problem
<wiesshund> ./ignore buzag
<waterboy0911> if things not working.. I don't mind re-installing it.. lols
<patx> thune3, virtual box
<waterboy0911> but whatever.. I'll try the worst first
<coz_> waterboy0911,  you will be MUCH happier with this installed next to vista
 * buzag its like a jungle some times
<waterboy0911> yeah.. I'll try to use partition first.. then install
<Spidey01> Hello, my laptops synpatics touch pad stops working whenever the system enters suspend, the wireless also disconnects
<coz_> waterboy0911,  if you end up reinstalling vista as well ...just partition the disk  in half
<Spidey01> Is there a way to automatically re-enable the touch pad without having to reboot?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  then it will be easier to distinguis them partitions in ubuntu install pricedure
<waterboy0911> ohhhh.. there it is.. I didn't see this coming.. lols..
<waterboy0911> now I know what to do thanks coz
<buzag> hey bazhang..    whats with that
<waterboy0911> ok then.. re-installing then.. I see now.. thanks for the enlightenment guys
<bazhang> buzag, this is ubuntu support only. chatting singing etc in #ubuntu-offtopic
<buzag> hey bazhang..    oh come on only dancing!
<waterboy0911> but before this.. I will mess my ubuntu first.. and expect the worst.. lols..
<coz_> waterboy0911,  no problem...on hint while on irc...when talking with someone  first type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit the tab button to complete it then type yhour message...this way that person will be alerted
<buzag> ok ok
<dabaR> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<wiesshund> ./kline !*!@*.threembb.ie
<traskmind> Running Ubuntu 10.04 GNOME, I have my TV hooked up to my laptop as an external monitor with a clone image. How do I get the laptop screen to go black w/o affecting the TV or is there a way I can shut the laptop w/o the screen going blank or being put to sleep?
<buzag> so who might I help?
<coz_> :)
<waterboy0911> coz, ayt next time..
<wiesshund> traskmind, cant you just close the lid?
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok please let me know if this works for you
<coz_> waterboy0911,  but PLEASE read that link I gave you carefully
<traskmind> wiesshund: no, the only options that it gives is Blank Screen, Sleep, Hibernate :\
<traskmind> wiesshund: and even blank screen blanks the TV screen as well.
<wiesshund> traskmind, what happens if you just close the lid?
<traskmind> wiesshund: the screens go blank.
<waterboy0911> coz, I'll just be here when I need something..  but for now I will partition my hdd
<wiesshund> traskmind,  you could swap tv to primary monitor then? im not sure aside from that
<buzag> were lost in music
<buzag> ops sorry
<traskmind> wiesshund: how can I do that? They're both displaying the same screen.
<coz_> waterboy0911,  ok and you almost have the  name / tab thing right   type  coz  then hit the tab button
<wiesshund> traskmind, dont clone
<wiesshund> traskmind, sorry i dont have a better solution than that :(  maybe someone else might
<binni> I have a rather old laptop that I want to install Xubuntu on but I can't seam to boot from a CD and probably not a USB drive, so I was wondering if I could install it from Windows, can UNetbootin do that? Do I just select type: Hard Disk and drive?
<wiesshund> binni, yes it can
<wiesshund> binni, http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/installmodes
<waterboy0911> coz, everytime I press tab the message on the chatbox goes down
<webPragmatist> whats the preferred mta for use with php / sendmail
<waterboy0911> ok.. bye now..
<nIRV> greetings
<coz_> oh we have to get him xchat :)
<Theo> Hey guys. I have a Dell netbook (no CD drive) and Im using the Ubuntu netbook version. Im very new to Linux OS' and I dont have much time atm to learn all the good functions. I was using windows before and I would like to switch back. I Just dont know how I can install windows back on my netbook. I have a windows.iso on my hard drive tho. Im just going to install windows to do my studies (I'll put Ubuntu back on when Im done hehe). Hop
<bazhang> Theo, ##windows
<nIRV> I'm in need of speaking to someone with expertise on networking & Ubuntu.
<nIRV> We're a national human rights watchdog that decided to move our computer park (+/- 50) to ubuntu
<b0nn> hrm, ff isn't using my flashplayer, and I cannot see why, any idea how to troubleshoot?
<mom_> nIRV, i think canonical sells support
<nIRV> experience was fantastic as we were migrating. we're now facing a serious networking issue that might see us reverting back to ms windows.
<Theo> Anyone here that can help me?
<nIRV> mom, we're non-profit ngo, don't have $ to pay for canonical's support : )
<bazhang> Theo, that is a windows issue
<bazhang> Theo, /join ##windows
<grizzly_> finally
<grizzly_> need some help guys
<mom_> nIRV, better revert back to windows then
<Theo> Ok thanks. I'll try it there
<grizzly_> i am brand new to linux ubuntu and am sorry didn't get into it sooner
<thune3> patx: i'm not seeing much accept https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/495182/comments/6  . The solution was (i think) disabling compiz in guest or adding this to guest xorg.conf
<buzag> grizzly_: ??
<nIRV> mom, your obviously not a ubuntu PR guy :)
<Sunzaru> i'm testing my notification area thingy.. can someone say my name real quick
<mom_> nIRV, nope, if i were i would give you support costs
<nIRV> let me describe problem in the off chance someone faced a similar situation *crossing fingers*
<grizzly_> trying to install gnome3 shell and keep getting errors
<buzag> grizzly_: gnome3 shell   whats that?
<grizzly_> its a desktop shell
<mom_> nIRV, have you looked in the extensive ubuntu forums first?
<slinkeey> Hello All!! :)
<grizzly_> anybody know anything about gnome 3 shell?
<nIRV> basically, our network became unresponsive after most computers moved to ubuntu. web connections time out constently. doesn't seem to be a router problem as we've tried three different types, doesn't seem to be an ipv6 issue as we've tried to disable it on some machines that were then still having network issues, doesn't seem to be TCP scale issue as we applied workaround, etc.
<Spidey01> Anyone know anything about synaptics ? >_>
<thune3> grizzly_: only thing i've seen here is systems needing repair after trying to uninstall it
<soreau> ! anyone | Spidey01
<ubottu> Spidey01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grizzly_> hmmm
<grizzly_> i'v seen many on youtube working with it pretty good
<nIRV> mom, I've been googling the whole wide web for two weeks, tried all of the solutions out there (disabling ipv6, tcp scale, routers, etc.)
<grizzly_> has great features and looks
<mom_> nIRV, my network (with router) works fine
<Spidey01> ubottu: actually I asked it a few pages back
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slinkeey> I have a ubuntu notebook tethered to my blackberry.. The Blackberry assigns my ppp connection an IP address that happens to be the same numbers at work...  This causes a problem when I vpn.. Any tips in ubuntu to get around this?
<nIRV> mom, how many computers?
<mom_> nIRV, i only own 3 :P
<Spidey01> Heh, should have guessed that 8=)
<thune3> grizzly_: i wish i new. sounds like something to play around with on some livecd with it, before committing to install.
<slinkeey> Once VPNd in I can get to oddball machine on different subnets, but I can not get to the ones with the same ip scheme as my pc cause the routings conflict... :(
<mom_> nIRV, Im 3/3 and you are 0/50
<nIRV> mom, basically, yes : )
<nIRV> the odd thing is that remaining windows machine on the network are _not_ affected.
<mom_> nIRV, are the windows machines using TCP/IP?
<sweetpi> nIRV: are the windows boxes on the same switch?
<Sunzaru> ! anyone | sunzaru
<ubottu> Sunzaru, please see my private message
<Sunzaru> :P had to test the notification window.. figured the bot could do that :D
<nIRV> and for machines with dual-boot, booting in windows is will result in great network experience, booting in ubuntu will result in constant time outs
<nIRV> sweetpi, yep
<mom_> nIRV, do you know how the working computers are configured?
<Bearcat_> hello folks. I'm having difficulty saving distribution lists in kde-pim, If i add members to the list they show up. Then when i select another  contact, then go back to the list the members are gone. Using kubuntu 10.4.  I'd love some help here. I don't use kde much (clients comptuter) but i'm not a linux nwebie.
<Bearcat_> [22:48:28]*** You have joined channel #ubuntu
<Bearcat_>           *** Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please try to ask questions on one line, don't use enter as punctuation
<Bearcat_>           *** #ubuntu: topic set by Pici, 13:19:32 2010/06/09
<FloodBot3> Bearcat_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mom_> nIRV, what protocol they are using?
<nIRV> network is a bit complexe. 1 router + several switchs
<nIRV> mom, tcp/ip
<mom_> nIRV, proxy server?
<nIRV> nope
<silv3r_m00n> sometimes when I do sudo apt-get upgrade , it says The following packages have been kept back:
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<mom_> nIRV, windows boxes use auto DHCP?
<nIRV> yep
<frankS2> How can i grep after " and \ i?
<nIRV> all machines are on dhcp
<mom_> nIRV, is the domain configured properly?
<nIRV> hrm, I think the domain is not set (blank)
<togdar> im still at a loss on how to do a 'full format' not these fake mbr wipes - kinda wish I had a windows 2000 disk
<togdar> is fdisk what I want?
<mom_> nIRV, what happens when you try to ping a ubuntu machine from the windows machine?
<buzag> togdar: want to wipe a disk?
<grizzly_> anyone know anything about gnome shell?
<grizzly_> i am new to ubuntu
<litropy> Is there a way I can just bypass plymouth right now? I'm getting "conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA"
<litropy> 	https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/609044
<togdar> want to feel like i really formated it - passing over the sectors... not this click a button that says format and a second later it says done :)
<nIRV> pinging (both web sites that time out and internal windows/ubuntu machines) working fine
<buzag> togdar: really format    as in complete wipe?
<togdar> buzag - last raid 1 failed on me - but i think i had crap lingering there...
<mom_> nIRV, how is DNS then?
<Spidey01> the Xorg log file is telling me  config/udev: removing ...  \n  UnloadModule: "synaptics"
<Spidey01> how the flub can I force it to reload the thing?
<mom_> nIRV, when you ping you are doing like www.google.com etc?
<nIRV> mom, I've tried ISP DNS, google 8888 8844 DNS, nothing works
<thune3> silv3r_m00n: my understanding is that if upgrading a package requires installing something other than just a "higher version" of a package (or needs to uninstall something), it is held back. "apt-get dist-upgrade" or specifiying those packages on a "apt-get install ..." line will *usually* install those packages. Just make sure it looks ok to do so.
<nIRV> mom, DNS resolution is fine
<togdar> buzag: dont want to mess up cylinders and things I don't understand - just want the disk to not have old stuff from when it was raid 0 and Vista
<buzag> togdar: just use fdisk
<Jordan_U> togdar: It really doesn't matter what used to be on a disk.
<nIRV> mom, connection timing out after DNS resolution ... if I for eg telnet www.google.com 80, it resolves ip but then times out
<mom_> nIRV, i thought you said: pinging (both web sites that time out and internal windows/ubuntu machines) working fine
<nIRV> mom, yep, ping e.g. www.google.com or ping 192.168.101.110 is ifne
<togdar> Jordan_U: really?  I was always told to reformat before reinstall
<nIRV> err fine
<buzag> togdar:yeah reformat
<nIRV> oh I should add, we have an internal web server (ip 192.168.101.88) that works fine, accessible from ubuntu machines ... the connection time out occurs only when connecting to external IPs
<Jordan_U> togdar: Folklore, or at best simply a roundabout way to test that the drive doesn't have any bad sectors.
<pr986> any one say me how i use wvdial in ubuntu
<sweetpi> togdar: full format is usually unnecessary. check out dban if you really want to wipe the data
<togdar> Jordan_U are there not viruses that can persist?
<togdar> dban! thats what I wanted to remember
<mom_> does links2 work on the ubuntu machines?
<togdar> thanks!
<buzag> togdar: but dban is very OTT IMHOP
<pr986> how i use wvdial in ubuntu
<togdar> :) maybe ill just buy a new disk
<buzag> togdar: why bother   bro
<Jordan_U> togdar: No, once you've created a new partition table and filesystem the viruses are just bits on the disk considered "free space", or they're overwritten and then they're used. Either way the fact that those bits once contained a virus is meaningless.
<togdar> kidding - may need some help in a sec here - didnt seem to be able to mount these last time
<traskmind> How can I disable ACPI permanently?
<Bookman>  darn, my computer keeps shutting down randomly and I can find no errors in the system log. I'm not sure where to check next
<thecat> POOPCHEESE
<buzag> togdar:pm me if you need to
<bazhang> thecat, wrong channel
<thecat> I LIKE TO EAT POOPCHEESE
<togdar> Jprdan_U: maybe its just psychological then... peace of mind, tradition, what have you
<togdar> Thanks all
<pr986> any one say me how i use wvdial in ubuntu
<buzag> traskmind: noacpi
<traskmind> buzag: I haven't edited a Grub menu by hand since before Grub2, so what file do I need to edit?
<mom_> nIRV, not really see what the problem is if the machines can all communicate with each other and the internet and can resolve domain names
<Jordan_U> traskmind: /etc/default/grub
<Guest36049> traskmind:/etc/default/grub
<buzag> traskmind: its /etc/grub
<Guest36049> wow. toos low
<IntelMiner> Hey guys, quick question, does a tool or guide exist for creating a 3rd party software source for Ubuntu?
<pr986> any one say me how i use wvdial in ubuntu
<nIRV> mom, welcome to my world :) thanks for taking time to listen to the issue... I should add we rewired most of the network (a job we had to do anyway) in the hope a broken cable to have led to this situation. unfortunately, we were wrong.
<buzag> traskmind: Guest36049 is right
<bazhang> !ppa > IntelMiner
<ubottu> IntelMiner, please see my private message
<mom_> nIRV, why would you think it is a broken cable if they can all communicate with each other?
<traskmind> Under GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT?
<Jordan_U> traskmind: Yes.
<traskmind> Jordan_U: thank you.
<Jordan_U> traskmind: You're welcome.
<nIRV> mom, out of hopelessness? I thought defective cables could have led to connection timing out in certain cases.
<nIRV> :)
<mom_> nIRV, what happens when you installed ubuntu?  it wasnt able to get packages?
<IntelMiner> bazhang, ubottu, Im talking about making my own local PPA, not just adding one
<pr986> any one say me how i use wvdial in ubutnu
<pr986> ubuntu
<bazhang> IntelMiner, local repo?
<bazhang> IntelMiner, apt-mirror or aptoncd perhaps
<pr986> please help me
<IntelMiner> bazhang, custom local repo, Ive got apt-mirror for a 'vanilla' one but I have some other packages I usually update
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<nIRV> mom, actually, this is part of the strangeness of this story. when our network was 20% ubuntu, no problem ... network started not working on ubuntu machines when we reached a 70% ubuntu-machine-on-network ratio
<bazhang> IntelMiner, aptoncd then I guess
<IntelMiner> bazhang, would that require me to use a CD/USB each time or can I just chuck it on say, an Apache folder and apt-get it over the network
<mom_> nIRV, are you configuring manual IPs?
<bazhang> IntelMiner, not sure about that but sounds doable now that you mention it
<nIRV> mom, nope
<nIRV> all of our network is auto dhcp, except few printers and one web  server
<wiesshund> where is the session properties manager at in 10.4 ?
<FenrisWulff> pr986, do you need to get it or know how to use it?
<IntelMiner> bazhang, how does say, WINE or such do it for theirs, assuming Deb/Ubuntu has a specific way to do that
<mom_> nIRV, maybe some were using the same IP
<mom_> mom_, id do everything manually
<bazhang> FenrisWulff, he/she quit
<mom_> static IPs
<nIRV> mom, our fixed ips are between 50-90, and our dhcp server attributes ips from 100-200.
<FenrisWulff> bazhang, yeah, I can't read or write..
<bazhang> IntelMiner, depends on the number of packages needed I suppose, if you already have an apt-mirror..
<nIRV> mom, so unless the router's dhcp server issues overlapping IPs (which I doubt is the problem since we tried 3 different routers), problem is elsewhere.
<IntelMiner> bazhang, its a few, just be nice to have it automated, what if I just say dropped it into the apt-mirror directly, would it grab it since its the newest file?
<mom_> nIRV, did you run out of addresses with 50 computers?
<nIRV> it's a real shame we're hit by this mysterious network problem, our transition from windows to ubuntu went really well and the staff reacted quite positively to it.
<nIRV> mom, nope
<mom_> nIRV, id try configuring a ubuntu box manually for static IP and see what happens first:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<nIRV> mom, did that too
<nIRV> mom, same problem
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet IntelMiner leads to this: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<nIRV> mom, heh we're retracing the various paths we took during these last two weeks : ) keep throwing ideas, we might hit something
<IntelMiner> bazhang, already done that to make a "vanilla" apt mirror, now I want to make a PPA or such so itll default to fetching newer packages if I specify them
<sweetpi> nIRV: do all machines have the same nic?
<wrektjet> hey having a small problem with my networking. not getting an ISP but I found the "sudo dhclient eth0" command and that is working for me. is there a cause for this?
<top> im also having network issues happening after i hibernate my computer. and the sudo dhclient eth0 command also works for me after removing network manager which i beleived to be the problem
<mom_> nIRV, did you plug in your ubuntu computers?
<nIRV> sweetpi, hrm, how am I supposed to get this value? all of them have, to my knowledge, different MAC addresses and unique IPs (from what I can see)
<wrektjet> well i went to edit the NM .conf file and found it blank! i dont recall that being the case. (this all started bec i moved)
<rebirth> hello, i am trying to use processing on ubuntu, but when i launch it i get the error "Processing required java 6 from Sin (ie the sun-java-jdk package on Ubuntu)..." but i have already installed the package "sun-java6-sdk"
<sweetpi> nIRV: just thinking it might be a driver issue
<mom_> nIRV, ifconfig should show
<rebirth> Sun*
<nIRV> mom, :) that reminds me of my first freelance job twelve years ago. "sir, I urgently need your help, my fax hasn't been working for a week and the company can't fix it", came there and plugged in machine. the easiest money I ever earned ;)
<maxredch> buenas
<maxredch> quisiera peguntar algo
<nIRV> sweetpi, a driver issue of one computer that'd result in a network time out issue for all machines?
<maxredch> hi i have a question to all people
<mom_> maxredch, en ingles por favor
<maxredch> im new on ubuntu
<maxredch> and my ubuntu 10.04 some times fall
<mom_> maxredch, there is a spanish channel too for ubuntu
<maxredch> and my window turn black
<maxredch> =/
<sweetpi> nIRV: no, i meant if all ubuntu machines used the same nic driver, it would be the same on all of them
<maxredch> dont worry im speak a little of spanish
<maxredch> my ubuntu dont be stable =/
<karash> i'm having network problems as well ever since my last system update. i've disabled ipv6 in grub, made the firefox corrections, static and dhcp assignments, MTU tweaking, etc., everything possible i could find on ubuntuforums. I can ping sites just fine, i can dns sites just fine, and intermittently it will work fantastic and normal for about 5 minutes, and then it's back to horrible.
<preecher> how does i get plugins for empathy so i can make audio calls
<maxredch> you think are firefox the problems ?
<top> I feel that installing a different network manager like wicd will solve some network problems. testing now
<karash> i also installed wicd and removed network-manager
<karash> same thing
<maxredch> firefox ?
<top>  bummer to hear this karash
<maxredch> and if im unistall firefox you think my ubuntu dont turn black ?
<karash> yes, and epiphany
<maxredch> epiphany = ?
<maxredch> the same
<maxredch> ?
<nIRV> sweetpi, k ... I'll have a look. the whole thing is quite bizarre, for the problem to appear in relation to high ratio of ubuntu computers on network...
<mom_> nIRV, have you tried debian stable?
<Jordan_U> karash: What are the exact symptoms, does another OS work on the same machine/network?
<top> im using opera as my primary web browser.
<top> fire fox not the issue
<maxredch> uffffff  opera are very nice but some webpages cant open
<maxredch> =/
<Nick_Nestor> Hello everybody, I've got a problem. So, I left today and just hit "suspend." I continued to turn off my monitor and rush out the door. I come home, and my monitor turns on, but to a power-saving state, indicating that the computer isn't even putting out a signal. I'm moved the mouse, typed some keys, hard-rebooted, unplugged, everything (that an idiot like me) can do. Any suggestions? :]
<top> still. i leave on fire fox as backup :)
<karash> Jordan_U: Windows can always find sites and at least load them. speed is usually consistent to around 3-5 mbps (i have a 5 mbit connection), but ubuntu seems to just give up.
<nIRV> mom, I had hoped we wouldn't need to go as far as re-installing another linux distribution on all our machines *snif snif*. at the end of the day, if we can't fix this, that will be one of our few options left.
<sweetpi> nIRV: maybe it was a kernel update that did you in, not the ratio. the windows boxed work fine, correct?
<Jordan_U> nIRV: Have you looked at what kind of traffic you're getting with wireshark?
<mom_> nIRV, i personally would have installed a stable distro for a rollout of that size
<nIRV> sweetpi, we installed ubuntu 10.04 on all machines and have not had kernel updates in between time things were ok and time things were not ok :)
<Jordan_U> karash: You're going to need to be more specific and clear than "seems to just give up".
<mom_> nIRV, ubuntu is mostly testing and unstable debian packages
<nIRV> mom, 10.04 is LTS no? :)
<maxredch> i like ubuntu more than windows 7
<maxredch> =/
<karash> Jordan_U: The server at www.ubuntugeek.com is taking too long to respond.
<karash> hehe
<maxredch> but the problems
<Mogga> having a problem cross-mounting between VMs... mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dstore1:/mnt/home
<maxredch> =/
<rav> help
<maxredch> i think i need to come back to windows 7
<mom_> maxredch, yep that means they will be trying to fix it for 7 years i think
<karash> Jordan_U: it is also affecting my repository connections, so it's not just limited to my browser(s)
<Jordan_U> karash: Can you ping www.ubuntugeek.com OK?
<nIRV> jordan, I've tried this. I'm not a big expert on tcp outputs so did not see any obvious alarming items in the output list
<maxredch> uffffff  why my monitor turn black
<maxredch> =/
<Mogga> mount fileserver:/mnt/home /mnt/home is what i'm using... on fileserver the home mount is a block level mount of a LV on the host
<maxredch> whit ubuntu 10.04
<mom_> nIRV, they will be trying to get it stable over 7 years
<karash> Jordan_U: yeah
<Mogga> any ideas
<maxredch> =/
<karash> Jordan_U: i can ping everything with minimal packet loss
<nIRV> mom, heh
<maxredch> dont exist a distro more stable than ubuntu ?
<karash> sometimes, however, it will spike to 14% loss when it gets really bad.
<maxredch> on linux and very easy like ubuntu ?
<mom_> max109, debian stable
<mom_> maxredch, debian stable
<maxredch> but debian see like ubuntu ?
<rav> help i can't remove my usb cdrom
<wrektjet> hey can someone pastebin a copy of their network config file
<xVxNICKxVx> Damnit...
<xVxNICKxVx> Anybody...
<xVxNICKxVx> Haha.
<rav> im using ubuntu netbook remix
<maxredch> and are easy ?
<xVxNICKxVx> I'm sitting here looking to my right to an empty "Ubuntu" screen.
<xVxNICKxVx> :[
<wrektjet> from /etc/networkmanager/nm-system-settings.conf
<rav> i cant safely remove
<rebirth> hello, i am trying to use processing on ubuntu, but when i launch it i get the error "Processing required java 6 from Sun (ie the sun-java-jdk package on Ubuntu)..." but i have already installed the package "sun-java6-sdk"
<Jordan_U> karash: Wireless? If so what chipset?
<maxredch> i have a good idea for a software on ubuntu
<maxredch> =D
<karash> Jordan_U: wired, sorry i forgot to mention that.
<maxredch> can be a good idea
<karash> Jordan_U: Desktop
<mom_> nIRV, i only use ubuntu on one desktop and one notebook . . . rest is debian stable
<maxredch> on ubuntu dont exist too much software of webpage edition
<maxredch> exist one on windows are very good
<xangua> rebirth: instal sun-java6-plugin
<maxredch> the name its website x5
<maxredch> =D i think if exist one program like website x5
<sweetpi> mom_: you said you have 3 computers.. that means debian stable runs on 1 computer? :p
<mom_> sweetpi, i do have a family :P
<maxredch> ubuntu have a good tool very nice
<rebirth> xangua: i did
<maxredch> mom were are you from ?
<bazhang> !ot | maxredch
<ubottu> maxredch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nIRV> mom, actually, this is probably a good rational. I wanted to give ubuntu a spin because I thought the sexy factor would make it easier for the staff to accept transition
<wrektjet> karash i think im workin on a similar problem. do u get an IP if u run sudo dhclient eth0?
<maxredch> im from chile im install my ubuntu 2 days
<mom_> nIRV, my debian stable looks sexy with some configuring
<bazhang> maxredch, stay on topic please
<nIRV> that's a life lesson: don't go for sexy, go for stable
<maxredch> =D  i like a lot but the problems of inestability xd !
<extremity> hello
<maxredch> uffff !
<maxredch> exist a cure for the inestabiltity of ubuntu 10.04 ?
<cornwallis> does anyone know how i can send a process to the background without pausing it?
<nIRV> mom, yeah when you have time to configure a machine. 50 machines however, harder. makes a world of difference when OS your installing already applies "sexy" configuration :)
<karash> wrektjet: i get the IP i give my router to assign me from my MAC address, so yeah, i can but I rarely use that method.
<mom_> nIRV, compiz works in debian stable :P
<maxredch> compiz see like ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !enter | maxredch
<ubottu> maxredch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<extremity> i have one question... maybe some body knows.... how to remove items 'Help and support', 'About Ubuntu' from System menu in Gnome?
<nIRV> mom, I was more referring to stuff like wallpapers, nice-to-the-eyes theme, indicators experience, etc.
<karash> i'm mostly just frustrated because everything was working flawlessly for about a month, and then i decided to do a system update and it's been horrid ever since. i've been on the phone with my ISP 3 times now and they can not find the problem.
<karash> and connections like IRC seem to stay connected just fine.
<mom_> nIRV, you could also post your question in the ubuntu forums
<wrektjet> karash i was using static IP before i moved. right now im just working on getting my network up then ill try setting my router. did u have any luck with the other mamager. wicd
<mom_> nIRV, and explain everything you did and all the tests you ran
<|TroubleMaker|> extremity, you can use the menu editor to remove the items from the menus. system > Preferences > Main Menu
<karash> wrektjet: at first it was working okay, but the problems came back even after a complete removal of network-manager
<nIRV> mom, yeah, that's in the to-do list before ultimately reverting back to windows
<extremity> yes i knew that, but Menu editor don't show this items =)
<mom_> nIRV, did you verify the MD5 of you disk before installing?
<nIRV> mom, yep
<maxredch> bye thanks for help
<extremity> |TroubleMaker|, try to open the 'main menu' application and you will see that
<wrektjet> can someone please pastebin a copy of their /etc/networkmanager/nm-system-settings.conf file
<|TroubleMaker|> extremity, i was just looking at that
<karash> i'm dreading having to use windows until i can figure this out.
<xVxNICKxVx> How do I get Ubuntu out of power-saving mode?
<Gnea> s !backports
<xVxNICKxVx> Mouse does nothing and power isn't even gettign to the keyboard.
<Gnea> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mom_> i havent ever had more than 20 computers on my home network at once so not sure
<extremity> and you see System->About Ubuntu? System->Help and Support? System->About Gnome?
<togdar> should i leave the two disks unallocated or set as primaries and NTFS before setting up RAID array?  or if it matters
<mom_> nIRV, id check in the forums to figure it out perhaps
<|TroubleMaker|> extremity, sorry thought it was there and spoke before i looked.
<extremity> =)
<xVxNICKxVx> Anyone? I hard rebooted a few times and no difference.
<Gnea> hrm, libgtk1.2 got left out of lucid lynx... this is not good
<xVxNICKxVx> Not even a bootloader screen.
<karash> Jordan_U: any other ideas?
<mom_> nIRV, did you make sure the windows computers didnt have a virus/trojan that interfered with the network?
<nIRV> mom, will do. I've pretty much looked throughout the forum and tried all of the hacks there (tcp scale, disabling system's ipv6, disablign firefox's ipv6, etc.), so the answer will hopefully come within a new thread
<xVxNICKxVx> ... > : [
<stercor> How can I install ubuntu-server on a ubuntu desktop machine?
<top> wicd worked for me dudes
<bazhang> stercor, install lamp
<extremity> xVxNICKxVx, what happened ?
<bazhang> !lamp | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xVxNICKxVx> Hit suspend, haha. That's it.
<Gnea> can't believe how many noobs are trying to post advice to the ubuntu forums
<nIRV> mom, could be, although the router's statistics page doesn't reveal any suspicious activities (in terms of packet transfer, etc.)
<extremity> stercor, with virtualbox
<extremity> stercor, =)
<nIRV> w8, be back in a minute
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, I hit suspend, then the computer went into power-saving mode.
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, and now it won't come out of it. Haha, it's beign lazy...
<Gnea> "why don't you just use libgtk2.0?"  <-- OMG, where you hit with the stupid stick or were you born that way? libgtk2.0 is *not* libgtk1.2 and some older programs need the 1.2 to link against!
<karash> i may have to give opensuse a whirl.
<[Raiden]> stercor: sudo tasksel
<stercor> I want to be able to compile C programs.  LAMP is not what I'm looking for.
<extremity> xVxNICKxVx, boot from liveCD
<extremity> xVxNICKxVx, mount your hdd
<bazhang> stercor, install build-essential
<xangua> !language | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RandumNumber> stercore, if you want to compile C programs you need to get the GCC compiler
<extremity> xVxNICKxVx, check configuration
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, I didn't burn it at a low-speed like I was intending to use it as a LiveCD. Is that bad news?
<stercor> bazhang: sounds good.  brb
<greezmunkey> xVxNICKxVx: not if it passes a md5sum check...
<RandumNumber> stercore, at a terminal you type GCC <file.c> and it compiles a.out file which you then have to make executible
<extremity> xVxNICKxVx, what linux? ubuntu?
<Gnea> xangua: back off, bub
<wrektjet> top are u running it with or without netwkmngr installed
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, Lucid Lynx.
<extremity> xVxNICKxVx, what fs? ext3?
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity,  and now my CD tray won't even respond :[
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, ?
<xeviox> can somebody tell me, why I'm not able to create a folder in a mounted device? (Operation Not Permitted) it also doesn't work with sudo ..
<xVxNICKxVx> Haha.
<uRock> Does a non Admin account have permission to write to .bashrc?
<Gnea> xangua: I didn't even swear, and I was quite on-topic. Please be sure that you know what you're talking about before utilizing the bot, thanks.
<greezmunkey> uRock: each account can have its own .bashrc
<RandumNumber> Gnea, why are you being so aggressive?
<Gnea> RandumNumber: that's not aggression.
<Gnea> but I think I found libgtk1.2...
<wrektjet> karash top whats the command line entry to install wicd
<xangua> Gnea: then stop making fun of others
<tensorpudding> people still use gtk 1.x?
<wrektjet> karash top forget that
<Gnea> xangua: didn't make fun of anyone, just pointed out a difference between thinking first before acting, and acting before thinking.
<tensorpudding> Most software that uses gtk 1.x is old and deprecated nowadays.
<|TroubleMaker|> wrektjet, sudo apt-get install wicd ?
<uRock> greezmunkey, thanx, I am trying to set "PS1='uRock '" but it doesn work
<greezmunkey> wrektjet: if you install from Synaptic, it will uninstall Network Manager as a bonus.
<nIRVn_> mom, thanks for taking so much time on this...
<wrektjet> thnx guys i had it was a typo in my first 2 tries
<Gnea> xangua: now, unless you have any constructive advice on libgtk1.2...
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, What the hell...
 * mintux says hello 
<nIRVn_> mom, the other problem is that it appears problem only affects http connections ... ftp, irc, etc. are not suffering from time outs
<greezmunkey> uRock: I'd have to check the syntax on that..
<FAJ> hi right now i am trying to use freq-selector, but when i click on any of the options other than performance or powersave, the other two options (ondemand and conservative) automatically go to performance.  help/
<xVxNICKxVx> I just power cycled the power strip it was connected to... And it just turned on...
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, However frustrating this was... It could have been worse.
<uRock> I can see that the commands I found were written to the file, but they didn't work
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<rebirth> ok, i have a more specific question. when i run "java -version" it says i am using OpenJDK. i don't want to use this version. i want to use sun-java6-sdk which i have installed
<rebirth> how do i switch?
<xVxNICKxVx> extremity, Thanks for your attempts though; they are appreciated :]
<greezmunkey> uRock: you simply want to change your command line prompt? Right?
<uRock> yes
<[Raiden]> uRock: export PS1="uRock :"
<greezmunkey> uRock: check this nifty article: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_prompt_basics
<uRock> [Raiden], do I add that to the .bashrc or just run it in CLI?
<FAJ> hi right now i am trying to use freq-selector, but when i click on any of the options other than performance or powersave, the other two options (ondemand and conservative) automatically go to performance.  help/
<uRock> greezmunkey, thanx
<greezmunkey> uRock: np, but [Raiden] had it right :)
<Gnea> ah sweet, got libgtk1.2 to work... and xmms
<uRock> greezmunkey, do I add that to the bashrc or just run in terminal?
<Gnea> http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/   <-- the karmic releases work on lucid
<uRock> nm, I see it on the link
<greezmunkey> uRock: you can do either, from the command line to test, then commit it to your .bash_profile file
<uRock> Awesome
<steven> i am not able to use xchat from behind proxy! (college LAN)
<greezmunkey> uRock: bash is pretty powerful, you can find a lot of help in #bash as well :)
<uRock> sweet, thnx
<rav> is there any program in ubuntu similar to c#?
<BKTech86> would anyone mind helping me get pcre to work in codeblocks
<tensorpudding> rav: Look up Mono
<rav> ok thanks
<tensorpudding> Mono provides an implementation of the .NET CLR and a C# compiler
<[Raiden]> uRock: try to find in google: Bash Prompt howto
<[Raiden]> my English is terrible )
<uRock> thnx [Raiden]
<gbear14275> I've been noticing during my kernel upgrades some odd behavior during my crub config generation.  errors that look like this: "File descriptor 3 (pipe:[3580460]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 2199: /bin/sh"  Can anyone tell me what that is?
<gbear14275> I'm wondering if it's something I should try to address
<buzag> gbear14275: weah  is means its well F**ked :P
<bazhang> !language | buzag
<ubottu> buzag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gbear14275> buzag: ummm... huh?
<quietone> why is 10.4 slow? I have gNewSense/Ubuntu/XP on a desktop. The other two are fine. In 10.4 I have 5 second delays in mouse clicks. In terminal, type a word or two then 5 seconds before it appears.
<blak> if it ain't broke take a hammer to it?
<bazhang> gbear14275, ignore him please
<gbear14275> bazhang: i can do that
<bazhang> blak, thats not helpful
<blak> bazhang: my bad. gbear14275: quickest way would be to try and copy them down or take a pic with your camera phone and google
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: Bug#549976 may look familiar: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/6519602a67871f5f
<professional-are> what is the command in the terminal to find where an aplication is.. so i can put it at the start up thing.. thatnks
<professional-are> thanks*
<buzag> if it ain't broke take a hammer to it?   or maybe a shotgun :)
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: found that... but didn't see/don't know how to find any follow up
<greezmunkey> professional-are: you can try "locate" but you kind of have to know what you are looking for -
<FAJ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9629511#post9629511
<blak> professional-are: are you simply trying to have them autostart? or do you want a folder to open at startup?
<buzag> no again dude
<professional-are> Blak, autostart
<professional-are> specifically screenlet app
<buzag> piss off
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: but yes that looksalmost identical
<WarrenSH> http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=5
<bazhang> buzag, please stop that
<buzag> stop what exactly?
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: agreed, I have had only limited sucess tracking down bugs. Most of the time everything runs fine, You can get a lot of wierd errors sometimes that simply don't amount to much.
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: not much help, I know...
<blak> professional-are: test out the command + operators you want in your terminal, then go in to "autostart", and "copy+paste" the command, comment it so you can find it later and you should be set
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: thats ok :)  The conversation is at least welcome.  So I guess I'm asking now because it seems that every kernel upgrade I'm getting more and more of them
<gbear14275> and they change throughout the install details too.
<buzag> bazhang: stop jumping on me
<professional-are> blak, i used to type like a one word command but i forgto... it was  like "where skype"
<professional-are> and it would work
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: do you keep track of your logs, check them regularly?
<bazhang> buzag, stay on topic and stop with the language and nonsense advice
<buzag> piss off
<professional-are> blak, its which... thanks for your help though
<blak> professional-are: n/p, man -k * is your friend :) mine at least
<roky> I find it odd. That the only linux distrobution that works with my sound card is Arch Linux. heh.
<professional-are> blak, i dont know what you just said
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: not as well as I should...  it would be more accurate to say I just tend to watch the messages that normally occur during installs, startup, etc.  Watch for flag messages.  But to be honest... the logs are a bit intimidating and I don't understand them as much as I would like...  it's something I should get more involved in
<professional-are> blak, whats -k *
<quietone> So how do I go about making 10.04 usable? I've been searching for anything to try for ~2 months. Surely, someone has an idea?
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: so... my latest kernel upgrade generated these related snippets.  http://pastebin.com/xn2C6EKq
<roky> quietone: what do you mean by "usable"
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: your linux system is more like an old school hot rod. It takes a bit of fussing and figuring, and if you know where to look it will tell you what is wrong. Checking logs is like poppin' the hood and tweaking the carbs, just something you need to do...
<rav> is trisquel good?
<gbear14275> greezmunkey:   those are just chunks I pulled out and copied down... but you can see the body of the message seems to stay the same but the PID tends to change and they grow and shrink in quantity throughout the upgrade process
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: I'll take a look, but no promises.
<quietone> rocky. I find waiting 5 seconds for a response from a mouse click is unusable. In a te rm, I type a word or two and have to wait 5 sec to see it.
<blak> professional-are: type "man -k gedit" it'll display a manual list for gedit. "man" is like a search command for manuals
<roky> quietone: and what make and model of computer is this.
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: right now shes still running well, but i perk up when i hear pops and rattles ;).   No need to devote time to it... just passing examples
<blak> quietone: are you running from a pendrive, liveCD or full install?
<professional-are> blak, oh ok thanks sorry for the noobness
<quietone> roky, hmm a desktop built by a company in Petone, NZ.
<blak> professional-are: n/p, we all started somewhere
<haxyourfacein> can anyone help me out with mounting an hfs harddrive?
<quietone> blak, full install. Please note that gNewSense and XP are fine on the hardware.
<roky> quietone: Full install or live cd?  Do you know what hardware you have?
<blak> haxyourfacein: try NTFS Configuration Tool from the repositories
<thune3> quietone: is this a constant or periodic issue? does it coincide with something else you knowthe computer is doing?
<greezmunkey> gbear14275: you keep you system regularly updated, right?
<quietone> roky, Full install. Hardware - not sure. We did put in a vid card. I'll find those details.
<smknjoe> I'm new to linux. Can anyone point me to where I may discover why the fan on my L305 S5918 spins at top speed forever in lucid lynx.
<FAJ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9629511#post9629511
<quietone> thune, this is all the time. We don't use ubuntu because of this
<thune3> quietone: k
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: yeah...  longest between updates is normally no more than a couple weeks
<gbear14275> greezmunkey: normally 3 times a week
<blak> quietone: video card driver could be issue, doubtful though. you have a conky?
<haxyourfacein> does ntfs config tool handle hfs?
<tensorpudding> no
<bazhang> haxyourfacein, hfsplus does iirc
<bazhang> !find hfsplus
<ubottu> Found: hfsplus
<haxyourfacein> if so what about hfs with bad superblock
<bazhang> !info hfsplus | haxyourfacein
<ubottu> haxyourfacein: hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build3 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 260 kB
<blak> haxyourfacein: my bad, misread that
<quietone> blak. video cars is an ATI Radeon X1550 and we have a NetGear wireless card which I use ndiswrapper for
<lvfadeaway> can anyone tell me how i can determine if my isp is filtering my ports?
<appamajig> quickie question here (I hope) I found directions to migrate my wubi install to a partition here: (http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9615202 ) I have gparted open, and I want to resize sda1 (which is the partition that I have the wubi file on).  It's mounted to /host.  I am assuming that in order to resize the partition I have to unmount it. I wouldn't think that unmounting this partition would have any bad affects at all...
<appamajig> right? so I can unmount the /host partition and then resize it?
<quietone> blak, conky?
<haxyourfacein> ive tried hfsplus
<haxyourfacein> i just need to recover some data from my sisters bad mac drive
<haxyourfacein> says cant read superblock
<blak> quietone: it's a system monitor util. driver up to date for that ATI?
<thune3> appamajig: If i understand you, you unmont partition you are currently running wubi from. If this is correct, then no it will not work. You would need to perform resizing from livecd, or install running from another disk.
<haxyourfacein> so i replace superblock
<haxyourfacein> and it still says it
<thune3> appamajig: *you want to unmount
<quietone> blak, I have no idea. How do I check that.
<appamajig> thune3: cool, that's all I needed to know.  I appreciate it!
<top> ATI video cards supported in ubuntu??
<lvfadeaway> does anyone know of a good way to tell if my isp (cox cable) is blocking my ports?
<top> ATI video cards supported in ubuntu??
<bazhang> !ati > top
<ubottu> top, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> top: heh, not very well :(
<appamajig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<blak> quietone: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538795&highlight=radeon+x1550
<sweetpi> lvfadeaway: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 but it seems to be overloaded atm
<lvfadeaway> thanks ill check it out
<appamajig> I just went through all that today... finally have it working on my acer aspire laptop with opengl... only took about 2 hours or so
<top> ty\
<greezmunkey> I inadvertantly gave ATI a bad rap, my particular embedded ATI is just a bit old...It works, that about all.
<haxyourfacein> i have a 4600 series ati and ubuntu doesnt like it much
<juboba> hey
<[Raiden]> if possible, better to replace to nvidia 8xxx or later. Good speed and HD acceleration...
<thune3> greezmunkey: ati and now nvidia leaving older cards in the driver-update dust. It's going to make a bunch of machines that were "good enough", no longer usable.
<juboba> does someone here have mac os x?
<appamajig> yeah, mine is old (200m)... it does OK for most of the desktop stuff, and I can play 720p with the system (it's a 1.9ghz dual-core turion)... that's all that matters :)
<bazhang> juboba, related to ubuntu somehow?
<juboba> I need to know the name of the font that mac uses as default for the terminal
<haxyourfacein> juboba: i do
<greezmunkey> thune3: yeah, that's ok. I don't "need" compiz!
<juboba> haxyourfacein: do you know the name of the font?
<juboba> haxyourfacein: I love it and want to use it in my terminal (linux)
<haxyourfacein> not sure
<bazhang> !apple > juboba
<blak> you guys have video cards and problems running compiz?
<ubottu> juboba, please see my private message
<juboba> haxyourfacein: can you checl?
<juboba> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<haxyourfacein> sure
<xangua> juboba: just fins a person that has mac OSX and ask him to give it to you
<bazhang> juboba, please take this to ##apple
<juboba> xangua: that's what I'm tryin to do
<blak> xangua: why would somebody _choose_ to run MacOSx
<xangua> juboba: i believe there is a mac os channel in freenode, am i wrong¿
<tensorpudding> Mac uses Monaco for Terminal.app, at least they used to
<quietone> blak, thx. Just want to check that it is still applicable as it is 3yrs old. (and more complex that I was hoping for)
<haxyourfacein> yes its Monaco
<papna> When I try to boot my desktop from a live USB I burned, I get the first screen ("Ubuntu" with little progress pips) forever.
<blak> quietone: yeah, i've never had to deal with video cards in *buntu since my built-in on my top works fine, hope that helped?
<bazhang> papna, did you md5 the iso? burn at low speed then do a disk integrity check?
<bazhang> !md5 | papna
<ubottu> papna: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thune3> gbear14275: did you see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/591823 sounds like a grub issue
<quietone> blak, it give me no clear direction. I don't know what to do or try.
<papna> bazhang: I verified the md5. I did not have burn speed options since it's a USB stick, not a CD.
<aloon> Howdy , everything is going good except I did an update and it upated my kernal etc ... now I get the following error everytime I install new software:  dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic: linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-2.6.35-10-generic; however:  Package linux-image-2.6.35-10-generic is not configured yet.
<bazhang> papna, using unetbootin or usb-creator
<daedaluz> sound is clipping like crazy driving me insane, now would the correct procedure be to disable pulseaudio and use oss instead
<tensorpudding> hmm, mkfontdir and mkfontscale don't work
<bazhang> aloon, where did you get that kernel
<aloon> it updated to to
<bazhang> aloon, lucid only uses 2.6.32
<aloon> I knew clicking yes might cause weirdness
<papna> bazhang: Using the "Make Startup Disk" utility thing.
<quietone> blak, but then I can't make it worse. so I pick one of the suggestions and have a go
<pallgone> papna: try to disable the splash so you can see what's going on
<papna> Not unetbootin.
<aloon> bazhang i'm on maverick
<bazhang> papna, sounds like a bad 'burn' then. you may also wish to try again or try unetbootin
<bazhang> aloon, #ubuntu+1 for that
<aloon> oka thanks
<papna> bazhang: Well, I tried with multiple USB keys now written from multiple computers at least one of which I verified the iso.
<papna> bazhang, I'll try unetbootin.
<wrektjet> is it a bad idea to watch a movie while upgrading?
<papna> pallgone: Is there a way to do that on the fly?
<Jordan_U> wrektjet: No.
<wrektjet> Jordan_U, ok cool
<daedaluz> anyone else problem with audio clipping related to pulseaudio?
<Jordan_U> daedaluz: What makes you think it's related to pulseaudio?
<nicfbi> allo
<enav> hello i want to know why my ubuntu is just crashing time to time...  now with more frequency
<phlak_user> enav: what do you do just before it crashes?
<enav> what i need to do to find out the answer
<daedaluz> Jordan_U: because on my opensuse install where I have OSS, sound works perfectly
<nicfbi> uit
<phlak_user> enav: and by crashing what do you mean?
<phlak_user> daedaluz: you can remove pulseaudio and check
<enav> phlak_user: video freez and audio corrup for 2 secons after total freez
<phlak_user> enav: does it happen when you watch a movie or other video?
<Jordan_U> daedaluz: So it's just as likely to be an alsa issue.
<enav> phlak_user:  not really....
<acovrig> I can't get to the gdm login window, why? last thing on screen (tty1) is *Starting NTP server ntpd
<phlak_user> acovrig: did you install desktop or server edition?
<enav> phlak_user:  is just ramdom or after long periods of use
<phlak_user> enav: is your CPU heating up?
<acovrig> Alt+F8=*Checking battery state    [OK] <newline> *Starting mail retriever agent:      [OK]
<enav> well dont know
<enav> phlak_user: well dont know
<acovrig> phlak_user: I installed desktop 9.04, ssh works ok tho
<enav> phlak_user:  my video card, cpu usage and memory is Ok
<phlak_user> acovrig: can you login into the text console?
<acovrig> phlak_user: yes
<enav> phlak_user: is like a bug or something...  some times i leave my computer alone doing nothing and this crash suddenly
<phlak_user> enav: when you type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (without the commas)   what happens?
<phlak_user> enav: typically could be due to RAM; do a memtest (select the option on the grub menu)
<enav> phlak_user: i have 6 GB higth performance ram and already checked with the RAM utility
<Drakonid> Hello
<enav> phlak_user: im an semiadvanced linux user... but i still cant find out the answer to my problem
<niteshade> hey
<niteshade> need some help
<TheEskimo> What sort of help niteshade
<phlak_user> enav: are you on 64-bit Ubuntu? 6GB is not going to be visible on 32-bit
<enav> phlak_user: i got 64 bit edition
<enav> phlak_user: everything is well configured i guess but the crash happens some times
<greezmunkey> enav: what about hardware? Did you reseat everything including procesor?
<niteshade> well, when i right-click the workspace switcher, and click preferences, it only has a little dialog box with just spinbox for columns, and rows, but it's supposed to have more than that
<enav> greezmunkey: wht do you mean?
<niteshade> eskimo?
<greezmunkey> enav: pull out cards and place them back, one at a time, etc.
<TheEskimo> Sorry, niteshade. A little distracted. Which options aren't showing?
<enav> greezmunkey: done several times
<niteshade> everything isn't showing besides two little spinboxes saying columns and rowws
<niteshade> * rows
<acovrig> I can't get to the gdm login window, why? last thing on screen (tty1) is *Starting NTP server ntpd; running 9.04 desktop edition, was working fine a while ago; can ssh&login locally (txt-based)
<enav> greezmunkey:  i allready did everithing i knopw as computer technician but i thing this crash thing is due a SistemBug
<TheEskimo> niteshade: I'm not sure why that would be happening. Have you tried readding the panel?
<niteshade> huh?
<niteshade> what do you mean?
<greezmunkey> enav: yeah, good luck finding that :(  Random errors are the worst.
<TheEskimo> niteshade: You can add another workspace switcher and  see if it works as expected.
<enav> i did some search at lauchepad  and find a error that looks like mime... is a problem with a log file that flood after a recursive error
<niteshade> k, but what did you mean by "reading the panel?
<TheEskimo> niteshade: re-adding
<niteshade> oh
<enav> maive that is my problem but i dont know how to test that on my computer
<skidoo> i cant get my computer to pull an ip address from my router, when other computers pull IP addresses just fine.  how should i troubleshoot this?
<enav> maibe*
<bdunnaway> gdm == g*damn
<magicianlord> is it better to have gnome panel on top or bottom of screen? i cannot decided
<TheEskimo> magicianlord: that is all preference. It takes up the same space either way.
<blag> magicianlord: top, because that's also where window controls are
<enav> anyway im goign to post my PC specs
<niteshade> well, that didn't work
<TheEskimo> blag: you could make the same arguement for bottom. Less chance of missclicking on the panel instead of the x button for example
<greezmunkey> skidoo: in a terminal, run tail -f /var/log/syslog - then in another terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - check the first terminal for errors.
<magicianlord> do you hit the buttons accidentally when the panel is at the top?
<TheEskimo> niteshade: What feature is it that you want that is not there? I don't have a workspace switcher up so I can't check (sorry). What is the specific option
<niteshade> what i'm trying to do is name each workspace and have it say which one's which on the switcher applet (I know it can be done, and i've done it before, but it's just not showing up)
<niteshade> like i have one for web browsing, one for stuff on console, one for games, etc
<enav> Ubuntu 64b 10.04 updated, Compiz 'On', CPU Athlon 6000+ X2, 6GB Corsair XMS, Gforce9800GTX..... give me some idea of the posible crash thing
<nic_> hello
<PureSine> hi I'm using VirtualBox(latest version) and I created two VM one with ubuntu and another with win XP, Numpad does not work with ubuntu but works with win XP, can it be Vbox related or ubuntu related ?
<ZHANGYIMING> HI EVERYBODY
<TheEskimo> niteshade: you are right. That option should be there. When did this problem start occuring? Did you reinstall ubuntu/gnome or anything else? Did it occur out of the blue?
<niteshade> it should have that in preferences
<nic_> hi
<enav> well bye bye
<nic_> byr
<nic_> bye
<niteshade> actually i haven't tried anything like this in a while, so i couldn't really track it down to when
<niteshade> is there any other way to change this stuff than by going to the applet and clicking preferences?
<magicianlord> i was reading that hdparm is broken in lucid, but sqeueeze already has it fixed
<magicianlord> why isnt the ubu pkg up to date
<TheEskimo> niteshade: is it possible you're using a different version of the applet than usual?  Or need to update it?
<ZHANGYIMING> what are you doing now
<niteshade> i dunno
<ZHANGYIMING> Do you know backtrack- linux  operating system?
<bazhang> ZHANGYIMING, yes, not supported here
<niteshade> backtrack is for hacking
<niteshade> hee hee...
<ZHANGYIMING> no no no
<bazhang> ZHANGYIMING, /join #backtrack-linux
<ZHANGYIMING> backtrack is hacking system
<TheEskimo> niteshade: You can name the workspaces in metacity. I don't know if that will help
<ZHANGYIMING> no hacking system
<bazhang> ZHANGYIMING, its offtopic here
<ZHANGYIMING> yeah
<niteshade> backtrack's got metasploit
<samshortguy13> How do you guys hack
<ZHANGYIMING> no
<niteshade> it's a long and complicated process...
<ZHANGYIMING> no hack
<bazhang> samshortguy13, we dont, unless you mean the kernel
<blak> backtrack is actually for pentesting, it still doesn't have the proper tools for anonymity
<niteshade> you could probably get tor and proxychains on there tho
<acovrig> I can't get to the gdm login window, why? last thing on screen (tty1) is *Starting NTP server ntpd; running 9.04 desktop edition, was working fine a while ago; can ssh&login locally (txt-based)
<samshortguy13> Well I have an iPhone and it's the filesystem is setup alot like ubuntu
<zenlunatic> no
<niteshade> i haven't fooled with it that much, but i think it's slax based, which means you could probably find a module to load up on there
<greezmunkey> It's disrespectful to other peoples property, gaining access without permission...
<ZHANGYIMING> backtrack linux system is forensic system
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<niteshade> OFF TOPIC
<bazhang> ZHANGYIMING, did you have an ubuntu support question?  chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if not
<niteshade> oh yeah, there's something else i needed help with.  Is there any program to get music on the ipod touch?
<niteshade> in linux i mean
<bdunnaway> how do I make grub recognize my btrfs root filesystem by specifying the UUID instead of the device id?
<niteshade> i just don't like to use windows that much (and my computer doesen't like to either
<niteshade> )
<TheEskimo> niteshade:there are a few options. I haven't done it personally, but I know it is possible
<samshortguy> Hey I've been trying to get ubuntu on my IBM netvista but I'm haven issues
<bdunnaway> it's currently :  linux	/vmlinuz-2.6.35-8-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro   quiet splash
<TheEskimo> Niteshade: read this link. This is someone with the problem you had and how they fixed it (workspace problem) http://www.pubbs.net/200910/ubuntu/7440-my-workspace-switcher-cannot-change-names.html
<bazhang> bdunnaway, what version of ubuntu?
<niteshade> thanks
<bdunnaway> but theree's a "by-uuid" option there somewhere.  I'm using maverick
<bazhang> bdunnaway, #ubuntu+1 for that
<bdunnaway> ty!
<bazhang> niteshade, rhythmbox works here
<TheEskimo> niteshade: The result seems to be changing visual effects to none fixes it. Here is the bug report if you want to contribute to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/239231
<acovrig> I can't get to the gdm login window, why? last thing on screen (tty1) is *Starting NTP server ntpd; running 9.04 desktop edition, was working fine a while ago; can ssh&login locally (txt-based)
<reeniginEesreveR> is it possible to daemonize any process/script?
<TheEskimo> reeniginEesrever: add & to make it run in the background
<reeniginEesreveR> TheEskimo, something like i can control from init.d too ?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: have you tried to restart gdm from your tty?
<acovrig> greezmunkey: how?
<TheEskimo> reeniginEesreveR: I think there is a program for it. however, I have always just had it start with ./script.sh & to do it
<SickAnimations> Hey everybody, 10.04 is awesome.
<acovrig> greezmunkey: startx?
<reeniginEesreveR> TheEskimo, by any chance do you remember name of the program for the init.d thing? I have tried googling but that didn't give much info
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you could try that first.
<TheEskimo> reeniginEesreveR: daemontools might work for it (unfortunately that is the name of a popular windows program too so finding it might be more difficult)
<acovrig> greezmunkey: I bet I can't do it over ssh can I? lol
<greezmunkey> acovrig: probably wouldn't do much good!
<oaf> what does that mean ? ^B and <Esc>B ?
<TheEskimo> reeniginEesreveR: I am not sure though. I hope it does. It isn't an uncommon problem so with a bit of googling you might find other solutions
<D3bian> Hey all
<acovrig> oaf: are you asking what ^B means?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: probably something like this: sudo service gdm restart
<TheEskimo> reeniginEesreveR: http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html
<reeniginEesreveR> TheEskimo, thanks a lot :)
<oaf> acovrig: yes
<ubuntuuuuuu> my bum smells funny :(
<oaf> acovrig: is it Ctrl+Shift+B?
<cjae> bulk divx 5 or 6 converter?
<D3bian> Got a question regarding network file transfer.  I'm trying to copy .nef files over SAMBA network, but I get that I do not have enough rights.  However I can copy any other file.  Any ideas?  Google is not my friend this time :(
<acovrig> oaf: yes, and ^b is Ctrl+b
<reeniginEesreveR> :( daemontools is unavailable in hardy :(
<oaf> acovrig: and what is <Esc>B?
<hiexpo> for daemon tools ubuntu http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/all/daemontools-installer/download
<acovrig> oaf: I guess Esc+Shift+b, but that seems kinda odd to me
<hiexpo> get all deb
<oaf> acovrig: thanks
<wrektjet> hey minor issue one of my drives didnt mount i hit sudo mount -a and got back "drive already mounted or busy" when neither is the case
<D3bian> get all?
<Jordan_U> reeniginEesreveR: command & disown
<Sawblade5> I am gonna call the powers of SendQ
<Jordan_U> wrektjet: Does "pgrep fsck" print any number(s)?
<ubuntuuuuuu> does ubuntu actually NEED the swap partition?
<wrektjet> yea two lines 412 872
<D3bian> Not really ubuntuuuuuu
<D3bian> But it sure makes it work faster
<Jordan_U> wrektjet: Wait for fsck to finish then.
<phong_> hi guys, i forgot how to go close the graphic user interface of ubuntu
<ubuntuuuuuu> D3bian: how can something slower than RAM make it faster?
<phong_> something with sudo etc/  gdm stop
<acovrig> ubuntuuuuuu: it depends on how much RAM you have, in my opinion
<phong_> forgot the rest
<phong_> any help?
<D3bian> because a swap drive is specifically used for swapfiles
<Jordan_U> ubuntuuuuuu: Because the more less often used data you store in swap, the more frequently used data you can cache in RAM.
<phong_> how to get out of ubuntu windows with combination key press CTRL+F1 is that right?
<D3bian> It's like virtual memory of Windows
<ubuntuuuuuu> Jordan_U: ok
<ubuntuuuuuu> i never used VM when i used that gastly OS
<mrgenericuser> ctrl-alt-f1
<D3bian> Actually, Jordan_U explained it more clearly
<D3bian> :D
<ubuntuuuuuu> now I just have to get the irc plugin OUT of empathy, cause xchat is far superior :)
<mrgenericuser> ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back
<D3bian> I actually like irssi more, but I'm lazy today
<D3bian> :P
<ubuntuuuuuu> hee hee
<ubuntuuuuuu> iissi is arsey :)
<ubuntuuuuuu> but anything terminal, apart from illness, is good :)
<D3bian> bitchx is also cool :P
<oaf> how much time will it spents hacking a 7-zip file's passwd with john?
<D3bian> Hahaha ubuntuuuuuu , good one
<ubuntuuuuuu> bitchx is nice yes
<D3bian> But uhm, back to my little problem
<D3bian> Got a question regarding network file transfer.  I'm trying to copy .nef files over SAMBA network, but I get that I do not have enough rights.  However I can copy any other file.  Any ideas?  Google is not my friend this time :(
<ubuntuuuuuu> miss my amirc, why I love xchat :D
<H__> On 10.04 I see no /etc/acpi/resume.d/ support anymore. What's the new system ?
<ubuntuuuuuu> paranoidphreak: did you phreak in the 80s.. ;)
<D3bian> anyone got an idea why I can't copy that over my network?
<H__> D3bian: what's in the logs ?
<D3bian> gimme sec
<ID10T> Hello guys I need some help, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 server edition, which does not come preinstalled with a desktop.  I know I have to sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop and I must be connected to the internet.  I am connected and I get an IP when i do ifconfig but it doesn't seem to be connected to the internet and I can't ping the router... any help pointing me in the right direction?
<D3bian> Permission denied
<D3bian> Thats all
<ZHANGYIMING> hi verybody
<abhinav_singh> hi i am having a cron script which is executing at every 1 minute and generating a log....but that log file is empty...how to check if cron script is correctly working or not
<D3bian> Dunno which logs to go check yet it's first time I played with Samba
<D3bian> lol
<greezmunkey> D3bian: are you using Nautilus to move files? If so try gksudo nautilus & in a terminal, and try again.
<ubuntuuuuuu> B-)
<paranoidphreak> ubuntuuuuuu: lol, yeah, it was beginning of introductions of viruses and stuff :(
<mrsun__> GAAAH why doesnt firefox work after a couple of uses
<ubuntuuuuuu> paranoidphreak: and there I thought it was something to do with the phone system....
<mrsun__> i have to move the .mozilla folder for it to work againb
<mrsun__> and all the bookmarks etc disapears
<ZHANGYIMING> exit
<D3bian> ok greezmunkey, didn't try that yet
<D3bian> thanks
<borntowin> hi
<paranoidphreak> ubuntuuuuuu: lol....
<D3bian> gonna give it a go immed
<greezmunkey> ID10T: try:  ping google.com  : in a terminal, do you get a reply? If not you don't have name resolution.
<mrgenericuser> ID10T: check cable, check ip is correct range, try route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (router ip)
<greezmunkey> D3bian: Realize that the files will be owned by root if you do, so you may have to change that once you get them to your system.
<cjae> how dso I tell what codec my video is encoded with?
<D3bian> Hmmm
<D3bian> I think nautilus is pooched
<D3bian> when I do that I can no longer load network drives
<bazhang> cjae, right click properties
 * D3bian smacks nautilus
<cjae> bazhang: what all it says is avi
<greezmunkey> ID10T: hrmm...I mis-read your post. You get an IP address from the router, and yet you cannot ping it? Is that correct?
<acovrig> anyone know of a good vnc server I can use?
<TheEskimo> acivrig: tightvnc ain't bad
<TheEskimo> *acovrig: tightvnc isn't bad
<acovrig> TheEskimo: is that the apt-get name, or is it tightvnc-server?
<[Raiden]> cjae: may be ffmpeg -i file.avi
<TheEskimo> acovrig: I guess it's tightvnc-server. You can install from source if you like (what I did) http://www.tightvnc.com/
<cjae> [Raiden]: cool will try
<TheEskimo> appearently tightvncserver actually acovrig.
<ID10T> greezmunkey yes that is correct
<ID10T> my real question is do i need to configure my ethernet card or is it plug and play
<greezmunkey> ID10T: what ip address and mask did you get from your router?
<greezmunkey> ID10T: 9.5 times out of ten it will just work.
<D3bian> greezmunkey, still not working man
<TheEskimo> D10T: if you google your cards model and ubuntu you will probably find reports of if it works oob or not.
<ID10T> 192.168.122.1 255.255.255.0
<H__> found my answer : /etc/acpi/resume.d/ moved to /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/
<D3bian> I'm reinstalling nautilus
<ID10T> the cards is integrated into the motherboard
<ID10T> it should work i've installed other linx distros
<TheEskimo> ID10T: It still has a model. But it will almost certianly work with no additional config needed.
<TheEskimo> As greezmunkey said
<cjae> [Raiden]: msmpeg4 this will not play on my avic pioneer touch screen via usb in my truck, any codec suggestion?
<greezmunkey> D3bian: yeah, there is obviously more to this...try this: make a copy of one of the nef files. change the extension to .txt, and then try moving that copy via ubuntu.
<ID10T> it should be plug and play basically right
<TheEskimo> ID10T: Yes
<D3bian> gonna try
<ID10T> maybe its the cable it's really long and old
<phlak_user> cjae: you have ubuntu on your truck pc?
<greezmunkey> ID10T:  how long?
<mrgenericuser> ID10T: what is your router ip and the ip you get from ifconfig
<top> in system->administration->Hardware drivers. Ubuntu tells me I have no proprietary drivers installed when Ubuntu Software Centers says I do have Proprietary drivers installed ie xserver-xorg-video-ati. im very confused
<rww> top: xserver-xorg-video-ati isn't proprietary
<Oprtz> hi guys, i wounder how to remove Docky from my desktop ? i m on 10.04 ubuntu, thanks
<cjae> phlak_user: no just playing with usb device on ubuntu machine in house, seems the pioneer device is quite picky, havent done alot of encoding yet
<cjae> phlak_user: would like to bulk encode a buch of files
<cjae> bunch*
<D3bian> greezmunkey, works immediately
<D3bian> it's as if .nef file is not allowed
<phlak_user> cjae: have you seen oggenc?
<greezmunkey> D3bian: My guess then is that your system doesn't like that binary file. Probably sees it as a potential threat. Why is another question.
<cjae> phlak_user: app? gui?
<top> fglrx driver porprietary?
<Oprtz> hi guys, i wounder how to remove Docky from my desktop ? i m on 10.04 ubuntu, thanks
<Niglop> what are the difference in distros
<cjae> phlak_user: I know what ogg is
<phlak_user> cjae: oggenc is a commandline encoder
<cjae> k
<phong__> hey guys, how to check what ubuntu bit i have?
<phong__> 32 or 64..how to check
<D3bian> I'm guessing so too
<cjae> phlak_user: better than ffmpeg
<D3bian> I'll put them on usb stick and transfer them
<phong__> how to check ubuntu bit version ?
<top> I need help setting up my ati card....
<TheEskimo> top: What sort of help?
<top> cant find drivers that actually work
<phlak_user> cjae: OggConvert is a gnome utility
<Oprtz> top: ubuntu recognise all ati cards
<phlak_user> !info oggconvert
<ubottu> oggconvert (source: oggconvert): convert media files to free formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.2-3ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 580 kB
<phong__> i was wondering if it is x32 or x64, how to check?
<TheEskimo> top: Have you downloaded them from the ati website?
<cjae> phlak_user: kde
<rww> top: yes
<TheEskimo> top: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<top> ill try eskimo
<mrgenericuser> phong__: in terminal type 'uname -a' and look for x86_64
<TheEskimo> top: Download it and then do ./driverName.run in the terminal
<blak> Oprtz: open terminal and "killall docky" then go in to the software center > installed > highlight 'Docky' and hit remove
<[Raiden]> cjae: try to recode a desired format.  Avidemux , ffmpeg , mencoder....    My English is limited :)
<phong__> mrgenericuser, x86_64
<greezmunkey> D3bian: it's actually an issue with your Samba setup, a permissions thing. It can be fixed, but you'll have a bit of reading to do to get there.
<TheEskimo> top: It always worked for me anyways. Hope it works for you
<phong__> that is what i see
<patx> what application should i use to add sound to a custom x session?
<cjae> phlak_user: so what exactly is msmpeg4
<Niglop> what are the difference in distros
<Oprtz> blak: thanks bro
<phlak_user> cjae: Microsoft MPEG-4
<mrgenericuser> phong__:  if you see x86_64, it is 64bit, otherwise 32bit
<TheEskimo> Niglop: what do you mean? Which distros are you comparing?
<greezmunkey> cjae: a really liberal mpeg-4 ...
<patx> anyone?
<[Raiden]> msmpeg4 very old format like divx3
<D3bian> greezmunkey, I had a feeling it was :(
<D3bian> I hate reading
<Niglop> TheEskimo:  like arch linux ubuntu linux mint gentoo etc etc
<D3bian> :P
<cjae> greezmunkey: meaning that it should be played on most things?
<bazhang> Niglop, off topic for here
<Niglop> kk
<patx> what application should i use to add sound to a custom x session?
<patx> ANY ideas?
<hiexpo> evening all
<greezmunkey> D3bian: How can reading about Ubuntu possibly be boring? :)
<TheEskimo> Niglop: They all have the linux kernal, however the programs and other things installed on top are what is different. Example, package managers. Debien uses the aptitude system, red-hat uses rpms, arch uses pacman, etc.
<Niglop> oh
<phlak_user> patx: did this help --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<patx> no not really
<patx> im looking at that now
<TheEskimo> Niglop: Is that clear enough or do you want a more specific answer?
<D3bian> greezmunkey, not boring, I'm lazy today
<D3bian> :P
<patx> he uses gnome-volume-manager
<patx> i tried that
<patx> but it didnt work
<D3bian> I love everything that is debian based, so I loooove Ubuntu
<Niglop> i get it TheEskimo  so the difference is what file manager environment and package managers etc it comes with?
<cjae> phlak_user: apparently this works     http://pastebin.com/teda0d1V
<TheEskimo> Niglop: Basically yes. There are more differences than just those of course.
<Niglop> such as?
<bazhang> TheEskimo, Niglop continue in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<TheEskimo> Okay. Sorry. I will quit.
<Niglop> TheEskimo:  can you join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cjae> phlak_user: so whats the difference between msmpeg 4 and mpga?
<froud> hello, where does the x window configuration file reside in ubuntu lucid
<top> Eskimo: should I uninstall all the other ati driverss on my system b4 i install the stuff from amd support page?
<H__> froud: either generated on-the-fly , or in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to manage multiple cpu cores at once? I have to have 4 cpu frequency applets on my panel and it's ugly and inconvenient
<greezmunkey> D3bian: I was going to respond, but was being lazy...that and my computer just sits there when I tell it to do something...what's up with that?
<Prince17Asia> hi all:)
<froud> H__: okay I dont seem to have one, I assume if I create one then it will be read by default?
<D3bian> Ya have to give it some love greezmunkey ;)
<H__> froud: right
<froud> H__: thanks mate
<greezmunkey> g'night all
<D3bian> thanks for the help y'all
<D3bian> Got to get some work done now
<D3bian> ttyl
<ized> hi!
<ized> plz, how can i configure the gnome-panel in lucid? there isnt an context-menu via 3rd-mouse-click anymore ..
<node357> hi, does anyone know why i cant connect to the main ubuntu update server, or they keyserver so I can authenticate ppa repos?
<Axord> ized: there should be
<nic_> fait frette en caliss
<nic_> watashi wa neko desu ka
<[Raiden]> ized: netbook edition?
<ized> <Axord>: indeed, but 3rd-click gives me just the help-option and an 'about'
<ized> no - no netbook-edition - its lucid-amd64 running on macbook 2.1
<Axord> ized: what does the 'about' say?
<ized> oem ..
<charnel> I am having problems with links in Ubuntu. I will browse for a text editor to tell a program to open files with it. When I type scite which is a valid command in command line I am getting ot found error how shall I point to scite ?
<Axord> ized: I suspect you're clicking on an individual applet space, not the actual panel
<ized> it says: This program is responsible for launching other applications and provides useful utilities. ^^
<ized> <Axord>: i know what u mean, but i clicked in the right panel-area ..
<node357> hello?
<undecim> Anyone know why I can't adjust my brightness on my Asus with Intel graphics? I've tried updating the BIOS and disabling KMS, but no luck.
<ized> The GNOME Panel 2.30.2
<nezb> What is the difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server and is it possible to make a minimal desktop install into a sever install? Thanks :)
<Axord> ized: very very odd
<tenochslb> anyone familiar with calibre?
<undecim> nezb: The Desktop and server installs just have different software packages and a different kernel. If you want to turn a desktop install into a server install, just install the server software and kernel.
<pino> ciao
<sburwood> When I start up the computer (10.04), the light on the screen often goes from green to brown.  That means that there is a problem with X?
<sburwood> If so, how do I diagnose the problem?
<nezb> undecim: Okay, thanks. I just wanted to make sure the package sources (repos) are the same
<ized> -.-
<node357> 1374 people here and no one answers me
<sburwood> node357: I'm a n00b
<nio> hello
<sburwood> nio: hello
<node357> hi sburwood, so am i, i think
<node357> hi nio
<nio> hi
<node357> i tried the forum too and got no reply
<sburwood> node357: that's why (aside from the fact that I just got here) I don't answer any questions
<node357> okay sburwood .. that's ok... i just wish someone who knew would speak up
<node357> but i guess it's always this way, if youre not a computer pro you cant use ubuntu
<sburwood> node357: they may be busy.  I don't know
<sburwood> node357: we're scaring everyone away ... loll
<nio> i had a problem that the program i compile don't run on another pc which work fine in my computer i guess this is a problem related to the permission
<node357> sorry, i'll be quiet and wait :P
<sburwood> node357: I'm joking
<node357> :)
<nio> any one have any idea how to normalize fuse
<sburwood> in any case, I need to go.  I had hoped that I'd have a quick answer myself
<ized> so whats up with this gnome-panel?
<node357> nio, i don't even know what that means hehe
<sburwood> nio: what's fuse?
<[Raiden]> ized: You can try to reset the panel options: gconftool - recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Jordan_U> node357: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/435193
<node357> sorry sburwood .. good luck
<gartral> can anyone watch hulu? i've been unable to connect for days >.<
<sburwood> thx, u2
<node357> thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> node357: You're welcome.
<Axord> gartral: hulu seems to be working fine for me
<ized> <[Raiden]> killall gnome-panel after 'gconftool - recursive-unset /apps/panel' doesnt work
<Jordan_U> ized: Ubuntu netbook remix doesn't use gnome-panel IIRC.
<ized> i mean it restarts, but eben have not the old context-menu
<gartral> Axord: website or desktop?
<acovrig> what is the package called for the main desktop stuff, cuz my desktop inst must have became a server inst
<quietone> tenochslb, I use calibre
<ized> i do not have netbook remix on my computer - its ubuntu-lucid
<tenochslb> quietone. any problems installing it?
<Jordan_U> nio: What do you mean by normalize?
<node357> gartral, I can reach the hulu site, but I have never watched shows there so that's as far as I got
<Axord> gartral: website
<quietone> tenochslb, no. has always worked a treat
<gartral> node357: that doesnt help me, the desktop client loads an ad, then stops
<gartral> Axord: ok thanks
<tenochslb> quietone, mine is broken or something
 * ized kicks panels
<ghery63> prova
<Axord> ized: man, that sucks :/
<int21> how can i change my gnome desktop to kde?
<tenochslb> for those experts on claibre take a look at this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sKJuaS8c     quietone
<quietone> tenochslb, I have found their forum helpful. http://www.mobileread.com/forums
<plum-mobile> Help! My windows are all completely transparent due to compizconfig manager... How can I disable this??
<hiexpo> int21,  i think you can do it upon log in
<ized> come on axord - i really have this problem - its real
<int21> i try...but i only have xterm
<[Raiden]> int21:  install kubuntu-desktop package
<int21> Raiden: thanks!
<Jordan_U> ized: Did the gconftool command otherwise reset your panel configuration?
<Axord> ized: I wasn't doubting you
<ized> Jordan_U: i pasted it into shell - no output
<Jordan_U> ized: It's normal for it to produce no output.
<quietone> tenochslb, can't help with that. If you haven't done so you could purge it and reinstall.
<ized> Jordan_U: yes - it means that it produces obviously no error - but the panel is still unconfigurable
<tenochslb> quietone, i did try it.
<Jordan_U> plum-mobile: Press alt+F1, type "metacity --replace", then hit enter to temporarily disable compiz. Then you can get into ccsm and fix the settings.
<plum-mobile> YES! thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> plum-mobile: You're welcome.
<[Raiden]> ized: you can create new user for testing.  :)
<quietone> tenochslb, I'd put your output on their forum.
<tenochslb> quietone, thanks
<plum-mobile> How can I re enable it?
<ized> <[Raiden]>: ah - yes - good idea ..
<node357> is it just me or is 64 bit ubuntu really fast
<node357> im glad i got this version
<tenochslb> quietone. do you have the link?
<GianLuca> Ciao
<GianLuca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<plum-mobile> Jordan_U: My ccsm isn't responding now but im at the button where I can disable this transparency. How can I re enable it to fix this?
<Jordan_U> ized: If a new user fixes things, and right clicking works in other applications, try "mv ~/.gconf/apps/panel/ ~/.gconf/apps/panel-broken"
<plum-mobile> Nvm I got it
<plum-mobile> Wait how can I re enable it now Jordan_U ?
<quietone> tenochslb, already put it here in msg to you
<Jordan_U> plum-mobile: alt+F2, "compiz --replace"
<flukebox> Hi all
<plum-mobile> Thanks Jordan_U !
<plum-mobile> Saved me from having a horrible presentation tomorrow in front of my peers
<barfster> I have problems with an install of ubuntu 10.04, it does not show me GRUB at boot, it goes directly from Checking NVRAM to something like this: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 /dev/sda5 : clean, 164345/6291456 files, 1533006/ 25143725 blocks.
<flukebox> X/gdm suddenly stopped working, and whenever I boot .. gdm keep crashing which goes into inifinte loop ... so i need to hard shutdown
<Jordan_U> barfster: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<tenochslb> quietone, what do you mean?
<Ascavasaion> Hello.  I use UK English on my computer but I also use Afrikaans in between and I need a quick way of typing elcial characters like e with a ^, e with a ' etc etc.  In Windows I could Alt+ASCII number here... but not in Linux.  any pointers?  Character Map is cumbersome.
<barfster> But what could be wrong? in this scenario that is...
<flukebox> is there any way to ... get things working ? Configuration is like... ubuntu 10.04, nvidia prosperity drivers
<phlak_user> Ascavasaion: you could change between keyboard layouts using a key combination
<NeverCast> Hello Ubuntu Folk!!
<NeverCast> Lol..
<quietone> tenochslb, http://www.mobileread.com/forums
<subtlelord> hi i am new here
<tenochslb> i was reading one of the treads and i did the same thing so now it loaded quietone
<phlak_user> !hi| subtlelord
<ubottu> subtlelord: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<robertpayne> Is it a bad idea to run apache/nginx as root user?
<tenochslb> quietone. one of the treads from that formum thanks
<Christian_> hi ? i need some help ssh disconect my bcuz "software network cause abort" how i can disable that ? i
<quietone> tenochslb, you're welcome
<nio> sorry i was disconnectd
<nio> i am having a problem related to permission any one have any idea how i can normalize my fuse permission
<plum-mobile> Good night
<plum-mobile> :)
<Christian_> hi ? i need some help ssh disconect my bcuz "software network cause abort" how i can disable that ? i
<phlak_user> robertpayne: why would you want apache to run as root?
<nio> Ubuntu 8.04lts Can't Mount Root File system
<robertpayne> phlak_user: just wondering if there is security concern or if it's better to run it as another user and only make that user own public directories
<phlak_user> Christian_: that would occur if your internet connection went off
<Christian_> no
<Christian_> i just leav the ssh i think is bcuz the iddle
<Guest21439> hi
<Guest21439> what are you doing noew
<phlak_user> robertpayne: there is a major security concern with letting anything run as root; including you :) apache is designed to run as normal user (www-data) and the document root is owned by this user
<Guest21439> noew
<Guest21439> now
<phlak_user> !hi| Guest21439
<ubottu> Guest21439: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phlak_user> Christian_: you mean the idle timeout?
<robertpayne> phlak_user: sounds like I need to reconfigure then.. it is running as www-data ( the subprocesses ) but root has ownership over all directories apache/nginx is serving from
<Guest21439> yes
<Christian_> yea
<Christian_> can i disable?
<nio> ubottu i have a problem unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) kernel panic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlak_user> robertpayne: that is also fine with the exception that it will be unwriteable by any other user unless configured otherwise
<nio> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phlak_user> Christian_: you need to add these two lines to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<phlak_user> KeepAlive yes
<Guest21439> hi
<phlak_user> ClientAliveInterval 60
<stukad> hello, does someone know how to change the default 125hz on a mouse to 500hz in ubuntu 10.4? (MX518, usb)
<Guest21439> hi
<robertpayne> phlak_user: true.. I mostly just use root access directly to my server.. have an extremely long password and using 2048bit keys for the ssh connection as well as non-default port.. I might just leave it as is
<Guest21439> what
<phlak_user> Christian_: and restart sshd
<Guest21439> what's the hacker
<ikonia> Guest21439: this channel is ubuntu support only - do you have a question ?
<Christian_> line clinetaliveinterval whats mean?
<phlak_user> !ot | Guest21439
<ubottu> Guest21439: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest21439> hello veryboday
<ikonia> hi
<ejv> "hi dr nick!"
 * quietone is happy. Ubuntu has no time lag now so son can work on music schoolwork. 
<Guest21439> what are you doing now
 * ejv chuckles
<phlak_user> Christian_: those two lines need to be added to the sshd config file.
<ikonia> Guest21439: we are all in a support discussion channel used for supporting ubuntu
<Guest21439> what's the ssh configugre
<ikonia> Guest21439: it's a configuration use to control the ssh (remote access) daemon
<phlak_user> Christian_: ClientAliveInterval lets you set the frequency at which the KeepAlive message is sent from the Server to Client. you can tweak this
<Christian_> a okay
<Christian_> understood
<Christian_> thanks alot
<Christian_> :)
<FloodBot3> Christian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest21439> what are you doing now
<ikonia> Guest21439:  you've been told what we are doing now
<madrid> hello, I need to know how to make startup faster in jaunty, jaunty  is very good but slower than vista, I await your instructions ...
<ikonia> madrid: startup speed is quiet subjective, the most common cause is the either hardware detection, or miss-configured network card tht takes a long time to get a dhcp address
<phlak_user> madrid: you could install lucid (the latest version) which is way faster to boot than jaunty
<ouyes> hi all I have a problem, I want to use my wireless network and set a fix ip, but I cannot do that under my ubuntu
<madrid> phlak-user lucid is more heavy than jaunty i have it tested
<ouyes> the ssid of my wireless network is not English based, so how to set a fixed IP address for my wireless network?
<phlak_user> ouyes: yes you can; right click on network manager, select edit connections, select the profile and set ipv4 address to manual
<phlak_user> madrid: hmm i would say otherwise but thats just my opinion
<ouyes> phlak_user, tried but failed because you cannot save that information
<ouyes> phlak_user, the apply option is grey
<barfster> Jordan_U: No response if shift is held down, however pressing CTRL+ALT+DEL shuts down the system normally with about 5x [OK]
<ouyes> phlak_user, I think the problem is the ssid's name
<barfster> Should GRUB kick in before or after the resolution of the screen changes?
<phlak_user> ouyes: nope, did you fill in all the details like IP Address, netmask, gateway, DNS server etc? only then will the apply button become enabled
<ouyes> phlak_user, it seems that non-english ssid is not supported by network manager
<phlak_user> ouyes: english shouldnt matter at all since Ubuntu now lets you select any language as the default language including chinese
<madrid> phlak-user with jauty  the processors do not work  as in lucid
<H__> madrid: what do you mean by that ?
<ouyes> phlak_user, I selected English but I have a non english ssid
<ouyes> phlak_user, you can try it you self
<phlak_user> ouyes: i did, and it works; sorry, I cant help you beyond this.
<madrid> h  the processors are not squeezed
<Natanaiel> whith which key I can go to recovery mode? F5?
<H__> madrid: can you elaborate 'squeezed' ?
<ouyes> phlak_user, when ssid name is XO I can set a fixed IP successfully but it doesnot work out for a non english name of ssid
<madrid> in lucid the processors are working too much
<vistakiller> plymouth still sucks..
<H__> madrid: have an URL with more in-depth explanation ?
<oCean_> madrid: maybe you've found that in your specific situation. And now?
<herp^> hey, how do i get that 3d cube thing in kubuntu?
<top> i get an error trying to install ati drivers following the instructions is says that default_policy.sh is incompatible and to use --iscorrectdistro which did not work for me
<top> doeas any one how to fix this
<Natanaiel> whith which key I can go to recovery mode? F5?
<herp^> wow, so many people in this chan
<oCean_> Natanaiel: recovery mode? During boot?
<madrid> H squeezed = overworked processor
<oCean_> madrid: do you have an actual question?
<H__> herp^: system settings - desktop effects, desktop switching to cube animation
<Natanaiel> oCean_: yes
<stukad> does the following command actually change the polling rate on a usb mouse in ubuntu 10.4?: modprobe usbhid mousepoll=2
<H__> madrid: you cannot make such claims without providing proof
<oCean_> Natanaiel: hold shift during startup will show grub menu. From there you can choose recovery mode
<Natanaiel> ok, tnx oCean_
<madrid> yes , ocean i want to konw how i can to load faster jaunty?
<herp^> H__: thanks
<herp^> so.. how do i get that wiggley, stretch windowing, like in gnome?
<oCean_> madrid: the good people in this channel cannot actually change the way your ubuntu behaves. However there might be some tutuorials/howto documents available on how to speed up boot process
<DDAZZA> Hello I have a Amilo laptop and have just freshly install ubuntu 10.4 however I can't enable wireless on it.  Does anyone have any suggestings on how I could fix this?
<ikonia> DDAZZA: do you know what wirless card is in it ?
<madrid> H - you know that the Linux kernel is more bloated with every update so heavy is lighter jaunty
<ikonia> madrid: please don't talk nonsense
<top> "Error: ./default_Policy.sh does not support version. make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro" while installint ati drivers can anyone help? im trying to follow install instructions from ati but it is not helping me any.
<phlak_user> got dis
<madrid> ikonia  the creator of linux said it
<ikonia> madrid: I'll say again, please don't talk nonsee, this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<DDAZZA> ikonia, I'm not sure what the NIC is but the problem is the laptop needs you to press "fn key + F1" to enable wireless and its not working.
<ikonia> madrid: any offtopic chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> !wireless | DDAZZA
<ubottu> DDAZZA: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<H__> madrid: what ikonia said. Please limit tak to ubuntu support issues only
<ikonia> DDAZZA: work through that link, that's a good start
<madrid> well ,  i only  want to konw how i can to load faster jaunty?
<phlak_user> DDAZZA: the Fn keys will work only if the correct acpi routines are installed. They normally dont work out of the box as in the case of my EeePC
<ikonia> madrid: I've given you some pointers
<top> can anyone help me setup my ati card w/ ubuntu or is this the wrong channel for this type of support????
<ikonia> !ati | top
<ubottu> top: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<madrid> ikonia: I want instructions for removing jaunty start services without reducing the good work of jaunty
<marco080750> wellaaa
<robertpayne> anyone have an idea how apache is auto including /etc/phpyadmin/apache.conf? It's not anywhere in my .conf files or their includes
<ikonia> madrid: how do you know it's startup services ?
<ikonia> madrid: I've suggested the two most common cause of slow boot time, have you investigated them ?
<top> ubottu. i did look and I must be missing something there because it is not helping me a whole lot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madrid> sorry ikoni whre is the link, i need the lint for this question...
<madrid> whre is
<top> i follow link to binary howto/ati
<Tadys> robertpayne, you have include phpmyadmin in apache config
<ikonia> top: whats not clear in that link
<ikonia> madrid: I didn't give you a link, I suggested the two most common causes
<robertpayne> Tadys do you mean like the main apach2.conf file or something seperate from the .conf configuration files?
<ikonia> madrid: if you remove the splash screen at startup you'll see any services that are responding slow and you can debug
<Tadys> open apache2.conf and include
<solkig> hello! how do i set up a boot menu in ubuntu 10.04? i would like to have the option to boot into failsafe mode but i don't know how to do that.
<Tadys> sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Tadys> nclude /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<robertpayne> Tadys: I can guarentee you it's not in any of my includes.. I've searched all of them
<Tadys> Include
<robertpayne> Tadys: I'm trying to figure out *why* it is included currently.. not how to include it.. I have no directive for it anywhere
<phlak_user> solkig: if you keep shift pressed during boot, you will see the grub menu
<shblang> does anyone know how to assign a shortcut keyboard command to use the function of a gedit plugin?
<solkig> phlak_user, ah, ok...did'nt know that. will give it a try. thanks!
<node357> not a clue shblang
<madrid> ikonia :i need the console parameters to perform this action
<ikonia> madrid: change the splash option in your grub configuration to "nosplash"
<madrid> ikonia , with tartupmanager?
<shblang> at work we have the regular expression search plugin and the window pops up when you do ctrl-alt-h, at home i have same exact plugin but no keyboard shortcut, just the dragdown menu option
<ikonia> madrid: I don't know if you can change it in startup manager, I normally change it in the grub configuration
<quietone> top: I just used the BinaryHowto successfully, where did you get to?
<ikonia> madrid: when you say it boots slow, how slow ?
<songer> hello
<madrid> too much ikonia
<ikonia> madrid: how much ?
<songer> how you doing?
<robertpayne> Tadys: mind my stupidity.. it's a sym link in the conf.d folder so it didn't download to my local hd properly through ftp
<abhijit> !hi | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<robertpayne> ln -s
<madrid> m3 minutes
<ikonia> madrid: 3 minutes ?
<madrid> yes
<ikonia> madrid: is that from pressing the power on, or from when you see the ubuntu splash logo
<songer> i'm trying to connect my cell as modem
<[Raiden]> madrid: ubuntu 9.10?
<madrid> raiden not 9.04 jaunty
<top> blah....
<songer> i'm following some tutorials, eny help? is of metro pcs
<TheEskimo> madrid: if you have been upgrading from previous versions that can impact your boot time dramatically. In my experience, the easiest way to fix that sort of problem is to reformat and reinstall. Could that be an option for you?
<top> there are no instructions for ubuntu 10.04
<abhijit> !pm | kiku4you
<ubottu> kiku4you: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pr0nGuy> Does anyone know of a way to view two docs in Open Office like Microsoft Office's "side by side" feature?
<madrid> theeskimo the problem with jaunty is  always the same in my pc
<ikonia> pr0nGuy: no idea, however #openoffice.org channel may have some solid advice in it
<ikonia> madrid: follow my instructions to remove the splash screen and see what service is haning
<ikonia> madrid: I've explaine the two most common causes
<quietone> top, I downloaded #7 and ran it with sudo (lucid)
<abhijit> !pm | kiku4you READ THIS FIRST
<ubottu> kiku4you READ THIS FIRST: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<[Raiden]> may be bug in grub like this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1430013
<abhijit> kiku4you, I am not expert. I dont know everrything. please ask your question here. so that anyone who knows answer can help you
<quietone> top, just to sure this is the file I ran ati-driver-installer-10-3-x86.x86_64.run
<top> can some one PM me and walk me through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<madrid> ikonia for me  track your isntrucciones is difficult, for that reasoni need console parameters  to make this easier
<top> quietone: what ati card?
<ikonia> madrid: I've given you the instructions. You need to remove the splash option in /boot/grub/menu.lst and replace it with "nosplash"
<przemek_> cześć
<kiku4you_> kubuntu How to change theme.
<ikonia> !themes | kiku4you_
<ubottu> kiku4you_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<madrid> ikonia yes ikonia but with console language,  easier
<kiku4you_> yes
<ikonia> madrid: that IS console
<przemek_> jest ktoś?
<madrid> terminal
<ikonia> madrid: it's changing 1 word in a config file to another
<ikonia> madrid: you can do that in a terminal
<quietone> top, it is an X1550 RV505. It didn't appear on the list in #1, but I tried it anyway. I did that because Ubuntu had such a long lag time I didn't use it.
<ikonia> madrid: it's editing one config files and changing one word.
<pr0nGuy> ikonia: I'm trying to find it OOo's help index, but it's not called "side by side" as it is in M$, and I don't know what other names it could be.
<madrid> ikonia are you human or bot?
<ikonia> pr0nGuy: I'm not a big OO user, however the channel  #openoffice.org may have more advanced support users
<ikonia> madrid: you know I'm human as I'm talking to you, don't be stupid with me
<pr0nGuy> ikonia: oh, you meant the chan.  I'll give it a reply, but they are so silent in there.
<phlak_user> pr0nGuy: did you mean two separate documents or like this --> http://www.oooninja.com/2008/03/openofficeorg-30-new-features.html
<maitrey> hi, I have installed avast in ubuntu 9.04 and it wouldn't open instead it displays this message:An error occured in avast! engine: Invalid argument .    @can someone help me? thanks
<top> quietone: I have a 9600 rv350. is this card not flgrx supported then and i need to stick with the open source drivers then?
<kiku4you_> kubuntu How to change theme? Do not know really If you have to tell me or I will Url of reference.
<madrid> ikonia :i only want the parameters console to do it
<ikonia> madrid: I've told you what you need to do
<ikonia> madrid: you can make that change in the console or the gui
<kiku4you_> url
<quietone> top, does that appear on the list in step 1?
<kiku4you_> url of the data
<abhijit> maitrey, i dunno the sulution but you really dont need an antivirus for linux
<ikonia> madrid: you change the word splash in /boot/grub/menu.lst to nosplash
<prpl> uh is ubuntu desktop 24bit color by default or do i have to set this?
<MaRk-I> madrid:  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   then add "nosplash"       do it at your own risk
<kiku4you> Thought like Ubuntu.
<MasterRoo> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<top> quietone: negative. it is not
<Misterio> abhijit: He needs if he has Windows in another partition
<madrid> ikonia : i want  the commands to execute those  commands on the console
<ikonia> madrid: it's a config file, not a command, you NEED to change the config file and reboot to remove the splash
 * MaRk-I troll
<pr0nGuy> phlak_user: that seems to be multiple pages, not exactly two separate documents side by side.
<madrid> mark-I thank you
<MasterRoo> sorry about the link :-( my bad
<node357> maitrey: i have no idea how avast works with Linux, but if you can't get it working I suggest clamav.. it worked well for me both on Linux and Windows
<airtonix> any idea how to make network manager re-insert the default profile it provides for a "auto ethX" (complete with appropriate mac address) ?
<phlak_user> airtonix: i can tell you what the parameters are and you can change them
<airtonix> (that mac address field ought to be a combo box of available devices in my opinion)
<kiku4you_> Ubuntu 10.10 The auspicious day.
<{g}> Hey People! I use VMs and run Ubuntu10 on them. Then I start tightvncserver to use them via VNC. I do that to run graphical rendering software on these boxes that need X. So far I always "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to have a desktop environment. Thats probably very much overkill. Which desktop would you guys suggest?
<madrid> mark im a good boy im not a troll
<airtonix> phlak_user, go ahead
<ikonia> kiku4you_: do you have a support question ? you're just saying random words
<MaRk-I> madrid: I'm glad you caught it, I didnt mention your nick
<phlak_user> airtonix: Connection name: Auto eth0
<kiku4you_> `I just do not know something.
<airtonix> phlak_user, i know how to manually do it.
<ikonia> kiku4you_: what do you need to know ?
<top> Quietone : no it does not appear in the list for step 1
<phlak_user> airtonix: sorry, what did you want to do?
<kiku4you_> nd want to talk to my friends only own nothing more
<airtonix> phlak_user, i was hoping network manager had a command to autoamtically insert the dhcp "auto ethx" entries
<blitzo> i have a question about system startup - in which script or config file is X started?
<ikonia> kiku4you_: this channel is only for support discussion, #ubuntu-offtopic is good for chatting
<kiku4you_> yes
<quietone> top, I was wondering about that with mine as they all begin with HD numbers. Maybe we don't know the naming system.
<airtonix> phlak_user, im writing a guide which includes how to setup two network cards but i guffed it and made the mistake of removing the two default profiles (which happen to have the mac address)
<kiku4you_> People think that the source assembly ubuntu.
<ikonia> kiku4you_: sorry what ?
<erUSUL> !openbox | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<phlak_user> airtonix: you mean, if you reinstalled network manager, wouldnt it do it again?
<MaRk-I> airtonix: ifconfig gives you the mac addresses of your NICs
<{g}> erUSUL: openbox sounds like its complicated to install.
<top> Quietone : I know for sure that I do not have an HD video card. but I also did not see an HD 9600 either
<airtonix> MaRk-I, i am aware of this but for a person following a guide verbatim a command that does it would be nice.
<blitzo> can someone give me a url that explains the system startup process?
<abhijit> !pm | maitrey
<ubottu> maitrey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<airtonix> phlak_user, maybe sudo dplg-reconfigure network-manager ?
<airtonix> dpkg*
<erUSUL> !upstart | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<quietone> top, totally confusing. by that mine shouldn't have worked. Have you searched the forums as well?
<phlak_user> blitzo: did you mean like this --> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch07_:_The_Linux_Boot_Process
<{g}> erUSUL: i would like one, where i just can "apt-get install desktop" and thats it. thats why i use ubuntu-desktop for now. i just apt-get install it, run tightvnc and can use it via vnc.
<phlak_user> airtonix: yes, that could be it
<abhijit> !antivirus | maitrey
<ubottu> maitrey: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<kiku4you_> Kubuntu and Ubuntu Ah, not wait for these same families. Sorry
<top> Quietone : I have not searched the forums
<ikonia> kiku4you_: I don't understand what you are trying to say, what language is your native language
<erUSUL> !info lubuntu-desktop | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<quietone> top, good luck
<rww> {g}: openbox isn't complicated to install. sudo apt-get install openbox and you're done =\
<top> Quietone : thanks man. ill look on the forums too
<{g}> rww: ok, will try it. one moment...
<rww> all the complicated crap is for using it as a window manager for GNOME
<top> I was just hoping that a reall person in chat could help
<rww> which I assume you don't want to do
<caac> 'ello
<{g}> rww: true. i just need X and im fine.
<quietone> top, I understand completely
<Fudge> what is Palimpiset
<rww> Fudge: GNOME's disk utility
<erUSUL> Fudge: System>Admin..>disks
<Fudge> o_O thanx, a new 500gb drive i loaded with stuff for a friend, its ext4 and she has fedora and apparently she said that program reckons its near death.  is it reliable?
<caac> using Lucid, all latest updates installed. It doesn't recognize my usb stick anymore (only diskutility does), how can I retrieve the data from it so I can format it?
<szeket> polchat.pl
<phlak_user> pr0nGuy: the only workaround i see is to select "New Window" from the Window menu and then arrange the two windows side-by-side
<{g}> rww: hmmm... yeah, that gave me an X session with an empty screen. Right click gives me a menu. But whatever I choose in that menu ("web browser", "terminal") - nothing happens.
<rww> Fudge: it's as reliable as the SMART diagnostics on the drive
<rww> {g}: do you have a web browser or terminal installed?
<Fudge> rww  ah I see, well only bought in feb and havnt used it so guess if dies will send back
<{g}> rww: uhmm... maybe not. will try to install firefox...
<erUSUL> rww: well at least xterm has to be installed ...
<rww> erUSUL: well, some x-terminal-emulator provider. good point.
<caac> anyone please?
<node357> irssi wow
<{g}> caac: what does "fdisk -l" show?
<caac> it shows ">"
<erUSUL> caac: you do not have to type any " "
<{g}> caac: really? hard to believe.
<caac> seriously
<caac> does it require sudo?
<{g}> caac: ah, probably yes.
<node357> if fdisk said that to me i'd have a heart attack
<caac> gives the same >
<rww> it does, but the > is because you're putting quotation marks or something in there
<{g}> caac: from now on, whatever i say, put sudo in front of it.
<caac> didn't put " in it
<caac> kk
<rww> caac: press ctrl-c, then try again
<theneoindian> can someone tell me a way to disable my front speakers of my laptop . i only need my headphone working
<node357> if i run fdisk as user i get no output, run with sudo works
<caac> is it L or |?
<{g}> caac: what does "echo 123" say?
<{g}> caac: L
<caac> oo
<caac> it doesn't contain a valid partition table
<{g}> caac: WHAT doesnt contain a partition table?
<caac> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<erUSUL> caac: use testdisk to repair the partition table ? ( you can make a backup of the usb stick just in case something goes wrong with dd )
<phlak_user>  caac your disk is toasted
<caac> how can I make a backup if I can't access it?
<erUSUL> caac: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<caac> oh I've done that
<erUSUL> caac: sudo dd if=/dev/sdx of=usb_backup.img bs=1M
<caac> analyze and deeper analyze didn't recognize a thing
<caac> kk
<caac> dd: opening `/dev/sdx': No such file or directory
<InsolentDreams> lol, ugh
<erUSUL> caac: there is another option . gpart ( not confude with gparted )
<InsolentDreams> caac, you should not be directly copying what you see here
<erUSUL> caac: replace x with the correct letter .
<InsolentDreams> You should use your eyes and see what people are trying to show you, sdx means, replace x with proper device
<caac> oh
<pavanraj> ok
<erUSUL> caac: sdb; isn't it?
<caac> yeah
<InsolentDreams> caac: copy/pasting from chat like this can be dangerous  ;)  There's always someone that'll put something bad
<{g}> caac: what does "fdisk -l" say?
<caac> {g}: it said my usb doesn't have a valid partition table
<{g}> caac: how does that happen?
<caac> {g}: idk how it got messed up, one day my usb worked fine, the next day nautilus didn't recognize it anymore
<{g}> caac: i would google "linux repair partition table" then.
<{g}> How do I get a terminal emulater up under openbox?
<caac> kk
<SandGorgon> caac, if u find something, please PM me.. i had a similar issue
<caac> ok SandGorgon
<soreau> {g}: Assuming you have a terminal installed and no way to start it, go to a tty and run DISPLAY=:0 terminal
<{g}> soreau: question is: how do i go to a tty?
<hiexpo> caac,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496126
<soreau> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<laserbeam> hello everyone...
<caac> yeah hiexpo
<laserbeam> can someone please explain me what is the login keyring?
<laserbeam> some crazed popup comes up every few minutes and asks me for some login keyring password
<caac> I think I'm screwed, no way to recover it
<laserbeam> and i can't get rid of it... I never set that password up and my login password doesn't work
<caac> laserbeam: Apps > Accessories > Passwords 'n blablabla
<robertpayne> is there a list of all the env variables you can use in apache conf files like %{HOST} I can't seem to find a list anywhere
<caac> right click the folder, and change password
<Scotsman> how do I get to change the tone (bass/treble) in ubuntu these days?
<laserbeam> ok... and what do I do there?
<laserbeam> I can't change it
<{g}> soreau: alt+ctrl+f... seems to not work in vnc.
<laserbeam> because I need the original pass
<caac> n/i then
<caac> soz
<laserbeam> and I never it up...
<laserbeam> set it up*
<soreau> {g}: If you are connected over a network, ssh into it
<oCean_> caac: immediately after plugging in, what does dmesg say?
<caac> h/o oCean_, lemme try that
<{g}> soreau: but when i start firefox over the ssh connection and kill the ssh connection, ff will probably die too. well, i got a terminal on the vnc now. it works.
<caac> oCean_: I'll link you to pastebin?
<oCean_> caac: sure
<soreau> {g}: Use firefox&disown to background it and detach it from the terminal
<hiexpo> laserbeam,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349302
<{g}> soreau: ok
<Scotsman> i just need to turn the bass down on this thing...
<ouyes> is there a channel talking about wireless?  or security ?
<hiexpo> laserbeam,  rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<oCean_> caac: problem is in this line: [ 2479.234164]  sdb: unknown partition table
<laserbeam> ... that file ain't there...
<caac> yeah
<erUSUL> Scotsman: there is a pulseaudio equalizer you can install.
<Scotsman> oh is asla not default now
<erUSUL> Scotsman: or the individual apps equalizer
<caac> oCean_: weird stuff: the other day it was still working, and the next day it didn't :S
<oCean_> caac: hm, yeah removable media can be a bit tricky sometimes. You tried sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb ?
<naxil> help me
<erUSUL> Scotsman: i checked. i got it from a ppa
<ouyes> naxil, what is your question
<oCean_> naxil: ask a question first?
<Scotsman> cheers erUSUL
<naxil> i have ubuntu 10.04 but the panel on up is gone
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<naxil> i have cancelled the up panel with connection icon
<pallgone> soreau: nice one, didn't know disown...
<Hunter> hallo
<laserbeam> would it work if i delete the login.keyring file? that's the one that keeps bothering me... (I'm not randomly deleting files any more... last time I deleted the partition table)
<naxil> tanks
<oCean_> caac: actually, you could have formatted the thing w/out creating partition table, but that's not default I guess. You remember formatting the thing yourself?
<naxil> i have other question
<caac> oCean_: like 1y ago lol
<oCean_> caac: this looks bad, I'm afraid
<caac> yeah, I'm screwed lol
<oCean_> caac: well, there is a very slight chance that creating a new partition table will leave the data untouched, as long as you don't format
<naxil> i have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/468365/
<oCean_> caac: but chances are slim :(
<naxil> and what i can do for control my hsdpa modem (huawei 156g)
<caac> oCean_: it's my only chance to recover the data, so worth  a try
<oCean_> caac: just to be save, you could try to dump the complete contents of the device on your disk
<oCean_> caac: that way you can mess around a bit
<yeaha> any ideas why shutdown from gnome-panel or `sudo shutdown -h now` does not work ?
<caac> how oCean_?
<naxil> i have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/468365/
<naxil> when i start ubuntu is go to inimitramsf
<naxil> i do a 200mb of update but when is finish i need to do something
<naxil> ?
<oCean_> caac: I guess this should do it: dd if=/dev/sdb bs=1 of=/path/to/somespace/dump.img
<caac> wowow wait
<caac> path to somespace?
<oCean_> caac: yeah, that'll create a complete 4GB dump of your usb device
<caac> /username/Desktop/dump.img?
<oCean_> caac: if there's 4GB available, it'll do
<caac> kk
<naxil> some people can helpme
<acer_> ubuntu 软件中心打不开
<acer_> 为什么
<{g}> naxil: sorry, i dont know anything about that.
<J_Brady> May I ask something that's probably an FAQ?
<oCean_> caac: probably /home/brandon ? i.e. not /brandon
<abhijit> !cn | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<caac> ok oCean_
<J_Brady> ... I have a machine with five HDD's in it currently (two are linked together in raid 1) ... Windows XP Pro SP3 is installed on the raid 1 array.  Windows 7 is installed on another drive, and was installed second.  When I boot, I get a menu where I can select either Windows 7 or "previous version of windows" ...am I able to install Ubuntu from within windows?
<caac> oCean_: the cursor went on to the next line, no output
<J_Brady> I'm just wondering if Ubuntu will be able to set up a three-way boot, with access to both win7 and winxp..
<ikonia> J_Brady: should be fine
<acer_> 不将中文到吗？
<J_Brady> should be, or definitely?
<ikonia> J_Brady: install the two windows first, then ubuntu and it should detect them find
<Bluh> Hello, seems like my ubuntu froze what should I try to get it unfrozen? >.<
<ikonia> J_Brady: it can boot any ammount of OS's, manually set them up, the should part is the auto detect
<lemonade_> acer_, english only
<J_Brady> If I install Ubuntu from the windows 7 desktop, will I be able to see if it autodetects both operating systems before choosing to install?
<J_Brady> Or would I be able to see that from the liveboot?
<ikonia> J_Brady: no, that will be using wubi
<abhijit> !jp | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<pallgone> Bluh: use debian ;) - seriously you can try the sysreq commands to try to recover
<oCean_> caac: that dd will run for quite a while.
<J_Brady> pallgone, are you talking to me?
<caac> oCean_: 1hour?
<lemonade_> ubottu, tha's chinese
<acer_> nobody speak chinese?
<abhijit> !en | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pallgone> J_Brady: uhm, no
<caac> no sorry
<ikonia> !cn | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<oCean_> caac: I have no clue, you can track it by checking the size/growth of the image you're creating in your homedirectory.
<caac> kk, sweet, thx oCean_, bbl
<oCean_> caac: yeah, I'll be afk also, but at least now you have a backup of the thing :)
<caac> awesome, tyvm :)
 * caac will be back later
<dalehunt> what in your opinion is the best backup tool?
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<caac> I'd say compress everything and save it in your drafts folder of your email lol
<J_Brady> Well, ikonia seems to have gone afk.  Can someone tell me what wubi is?  Sorry, I'm a mostly a Linux noob, considering installing Ubuntu in a three-way boot.
<ikonia> !wubi | J_Brady
<ubottu> J_Brady: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<abhijit> what is a three way boot, J_Brady ?
<ikonia> !install | J_Brady
<ubottu> J_Brady: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<J_Brady> I mean, windows 7, windows xp and ubuntu all installed on the same machine, but installed to different hard drives.
<J_Brady> I know you can also install more than one operating system to the same hard drive with partioning, but I would prefer seperate drives.
<ikonia> J_Brady: that a fine configuration, no issue with 3 seperate drives
<J_Brady> And I noticed your messages, thank you ikonia.
<theneoindian> can someone tell me a way to disable the front speakers of my laptop . i only need my headphone working
<mIRC632a>  ciao a tutti
<theneoindian> my prob is basically this : my headfone jack is ruined , but when i somehow adjust the headphone knob inside it , i get the sound thru headphone , but the speakers still plays . the headphone is not sensed by alsa since the jack is ruined . now i need to disable the main spkeakers
<mIRC632a> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mIRC632a> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<J_Brady> Checking the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide ... it looks like Ubuntu 10 isn't supported yet?
<diogo_79> hi
<J_Brady> Or maybe the page just hasn't been updated yet?
<J_Brady> Does anyone know?
<abhijit> !10.10 | J_Brady
<ubottu> J_Brady: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<quietone> theneoindian, alsmixer? I have two headphone jacks and I think it was working as you want.
<J_Brady> Yeah, unless I'm reading this wrong, the last version uploaded to sourceforge was 9.04 rev 129 on 4-22-09...   I think I see what you mean abhijit.... I looked at ubuntu.com and saw the announcement for 10.04 LTS.
<theneoindian> quietone,  in alsamixer , the headphone control can't be manipulated . i think alsa the system doesn't sense the headfone since the jack is in a bad condidition
<J_Brady> I didn't notice Long Term Service... 10.04 for the normal release is still beta?
<J_Brady> or there is no 10.04 that isn't lts, and the next version is just 10.10?
<abhijit> J_Brady, there is not 10.04 for normal release
<J_Brady> okay.  And so wubi doesn't work for 10.04 LTS.
<abhijit> J_Brady, it should.
<J_Brady> Correct?
 * bleah away
<Archana> How do i recover a deleted file ?
<abhijit> J_Brady, wubi is notihng to do with if its lts or not
<J_Brady> would you recommend installing 10.04 LTS, or waiting for 10.10?
<abhijit> J_Brady, deped on you. 10.04 is out so grab it and install it why to wait for next release? :)
<J_Brady> ... good point.
<J_Brady> Can always scrub and install 10.10 then.
<rocket16> J_Brady: Installing 10.04 will be better, because 10.10 will be automatically upgraded to, when it is released.
<J_Brady> .... 10.04 LTS can be upgraded to 10.10 non-LTS?
<Archana> J_Brady, yes
<abhijit> Archana, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<rww> It's not an automatic upgrade, actually.
<rww> But yes, you can upgrade it.
<J_Brady> Okay... good.  Thank you everyone.  How would I use wubi with 10.04 then?
<fade_> anyone know how to fix video conversation issues in skype?'
<abhijit> !wubi | J_Brady follow instructions here
<ubottu> J_Brady follow instructions here: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Archana> abhijit, i do not have a 'lost
<abhijit> !details | fade_
<ubottu> fade_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Archana> abhijit, i do not have a lost partition
<J_Brady> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/files/  is where I looked... the latest version is for 9.04
<quietone> theneoindian, well apart from cutting the cable to the speaker (I am not advocating that) I don't have any ideas.
<Archana> abhijit, i just want to recover a file deleted from trash
<fade_> if i'm showing my video, the otther guys video gets clipped at the bottom. Pic related: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/320204/Screenshot-07%3A44%20%7C%20Call%20with%20anja.grimsgaard.png
<J_Brady> and was uploaded to sourceforge on April 22nd, 2009
<Archana> J_Brady, Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop iso has wubi in it..
<abhijit> Archana, first read on that page the list of things testdisk can do.
<J_Brady> Archana... Got it.  Thanks again.
<theneoindian> quietone, good idea :P but this is a laptop dude ;)
<fade_> ubuntu 10.04, modern ATI card (don't think that's relevant)
<Archana> abhijit, ## Recover deleted files from NTFS partition# Undelete files and directories from FAT12, FAT16 and FAT32 filesystem# Undelete files from ext2 filesystem    --- But mine is ext 4
<fade_> oh
<fade_> seems Compiz was the perp
<fade_> allright then i have something to investigate
<TBotNik> all: Anyone know some code that will let me do automated or remote search of the Ubuntu Man Pages?
<erUSUL> !undelete | Archana
<ubottu> Archana: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<soreau> fade_: If you have the catalyst/fglrx driver installed in sys>admin>hw drivers, uninstall it and reboot to try the radeon driver
<erUSUL> TBotNik: apropos ? man -k ?
<fade_> thanks soreau
<fade_> will check it out
<J_Brady> Is there any strong reason why I shouldn't install the x64 version of 10.04?  I have a Core i7 920 and 12 GB of ram, but the download page advised 32-bit.
<TBotNik> erUSUL: Can that be run in PHP?
<Archana> !undelete ext4
<erUSUL> TBotNik: are terminal commands i supose you can call them from php but maybe there are better options
<J_Brady> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<J_Brady> figured that would work :P
<TBotNik> erUSUL: Well trying to put it into PHP so both Ubuntu and Windows users can run it
<erUSUL> TBotNik: maybe this  helps more http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<abhijit> J_Brady, install 64 bit
<J_Brady> abhijit ... have you run into any 32 programs you needed to install but couldn't, because of running 64 bit?
<naxil> some people know a linux dashboard for huawei e156g?
<J_Brady> *32bit
<abhijit> J_Brady, though some program not available for 64 bit you can still install them on 64 bit os using ia32 etc
<abhijit> J_Brady, I have one 32 bit program installed on my 64 bit buntu
<J_Brady> Did you have any trouble instlaling it?
<J_Brady> *installing
<abhijit> J_Brady, absolutely not
<J_Brady> Okay, thanks.
<abhijit> J_Brady, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<abhijit> J_Brady, among them getlibs is the way working for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<abhijit> J_Brady, apart from that I encounter very few softwares that not having 64bit version.
<TBotNik> erUSUL: Trying to create function in PHP ===> function get_man($srchtxt,$subtext,$curline) where $srchtxt is what I'm looking for, $subtext is a target string in the current help file line and $curline is the current line.  Will return to the file a complete clickable URL to the manpage.
<J_Brady> I'm very impressed with the community so far at least.  :)  Will have to show back up in here sometime later and try to help others to repay the karma.
<abhijit> J_Brady, :D
<J_Brady> 'course if wubi nukes my bootsector, I'm going to haunt you all, just as soon as I break the laptop out...
<J_Brady> mostly kidding...
<J_Brady> kind of.
<JoeMaverickSett> J_Brady, lol
<abhijit> J_Brady, you are welcome :)
<erUSUL> TBotNik: dunno; really
<pablo_> hi
<grayhatgeek> hi everyone
<J_Brady> talk to you later guys/gals.
<pablo_> some1 can help me plz? im on my first day with ubuntu
<abhijit> !hi | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TBotNik> erUSUL: Will request on ##php and see what I get
<grayhatgeek> i'm searching for GTD application similar to omnifocus as fast as possible
<abhijit> pablo_, whats your issue?
<pablo_> i have canon mp620 printer connected by lan to router but i dunno what need for install on laptop
<grayhatgeek> anyone can help me with good REAL GTD app ?
<barfster> I am now able to get into GRUB and choose from the GRUB menu, when running from RESCUE MODE, machine shows alot of dmesg stuff, until the point where it tells that /dev/sdb1 is checked and OK
<abhijit> !details | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Solow> I'm now runnin my local host on http://localhost, I'd like to run a certain localhost to run on http://manual how do I get this done?
<barfster> Then it stays there like forever, 8 hrs at the longest
<pablo_> ok sorry im noob XD
<pablo_> im with ubuntu 10.4 liquid
<pablo_> printer canon mp620 connected to router by lan
<grayhatgeek> anyone know about GTD app for ubuntu ?
 * andrew_46 waves to electhor 
<pablo_> i dunno what need do for install on ubuntu
<erUSUL> grayhatgeek: what is a "GTD app" ?
<TBotNik> erUSUL: What PHP equivalent of wget?
<grayhatgeek> GTD = Get Things Done of david allen
<grayhatgeek> system for time management
<abhijit> !hardware | pablo_ check if your printer is supported or not
<ubottu> pablo_ check if your printer is supported or not: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> TBotNik: wget downloads url via http or ftp. i do not know php
<grayhatgeek> i'm searching for application similar to Omnifocus
<grayhatgeek> "omnifocus is just MACOSX app"
<erUSUL> grayhatgeek: get things done ?
<pablo_> ok ty 4 all i will go check now
<Solow> *I'm now running my local host on http://localhost, I'd like a certain vhost to run on http://manual how do I get this done?
<TBotNik> erUSUL: OK so the $lines = file(URL) would be eq?
<grayhatgeek> <erUSUL> : YES
<quietone> grayhatgeek, I am pretty sure I was tried one out a while back. need to think a bit
<grayhatgeek> <quietone> : i've been using Omnifocus for very long time on MAC OS
<Caki> hi
<erUSUL> TBotNik: as i said i do not know php. sorry
<Caki> hii
<dom__> hi guys
<dom__> warrup?
<grayhatgeek> <quietone> so i just wanna alternative for it on ubuntu
<grayhatgeek> <erUSUL> <quietone> http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnifocus/
<pablo_> only see canon pixma mp 630 but not see canon pixma mp620
<abhijit> !tab | grayhatgeek
<ubottu> grayhatgeek: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Caki> Who keeps bshellz  go?
<Caki> Who keeps bshellz  go?
<grayhatgeek> ubottu, thanks
<psycho_oreos> !repeat| Caki
<ubottu> Caki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pablo_> any tutorial for beguinners with ubuntu for read?
<erUSUL> !info gtd
<ubottu> Package gtd does not exist in lucid
<abhijit> !manual | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<erUSUL> !find gtd
<ubottu> Found: debgtd, yagtd
<psycho_oreos> Caki, please don't pm me without permission
<erUSUL> !info debgtd
<ubottu> debgtd (source: debgtd): tool to help organise and prioritise your Debian bugs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1 (lucid), package size 11 kB, installed size 152 kB
<erUSUL> !info yagtd
<ubottu> yagtd (source: yagtd): utility to help organize your to-do lists. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Caki> jebem vam mater
<Caki> odg te mi
<pablo_> ok thanks a lot
<pablo_> cya all
<Caki> ja sam iz srbije i treba mi bnc
<Caki> i digao sam onaj shell
<grayhatgeek> erUSUL, i did but i couldn't find any real GTD app for ubuntu
<grayhatgeek> erUSUL, i'm searching for an app which use the real methodology of GTD system same as OmniFocus
<grayhatgeek> anyone can help me with real GTD app ?
<stukad> someone got counter-strike 1.6 to work _without_ lag?
<stukad> ubuntu 10.4
<quietone> grayhatgeek, http://www.trgtd.com.au/   is what I looked into a while back. Just didn't suit me.
<grayhatgeek> quietone, thinkingrock is really POOR , UGLY app
<grayhatgeek> i've tried it and didn't suit me either
<yakov> hi, I need help with Arista transcoder
<stukad> someone here managed to get quakelive/cs1.6 not to lag while ingame in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<quietone> grayhatgeek, thx. maybe that has skewed my understanding of GTD.
<grayhatgeek> quietone, OmniFocus on Mac OS is still the best ever GTD app for me till now
<abhijit> !details | yakov
<ubottu> yakov: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yakov> I with ubuntu 10.04 and when i try to transcode a video a get a message that mpeg2enc from GStreamer is missing, and I can't find where to download it, could somebody help me plese
<grayhatgeek> i just wanna any app with even the basic methodology of GTD
<grayhatgeek> Get things Gnome is extremely poor app as well , just simple todo list not GTD
<barfster> I am now able to get into GRUB and choose from the GRUB menu, when running from RESCUE MODE, machine shows alot of dmesg stuff, until the point where it tells that /dev/sdb1 is checked and OK, but then it stays there like forever, 8 hrs at the longest
<mr_hai> im trying to install a game with wine but its not allowing me to run any program on the disc because nonw of them are marked as executable and its a "read only" system
<TBotNik> All: there is a dman script on the Ubuntu man pages, using the wget command, but need to translate to PHP, so will work on all OSs.
<barfster> I am now able to get into GRUB and choose from the GRUB menu, when running from RESCUE MODE, machine shows alot of dmesg stuff, until the point where it tells fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 /dev/sda1: clean, but then it stays there like forever, 8 hrs at the longest
<janisozaur> How can I record, and replay later on, mouse input events?
<barfster> janisozaur: using an app? or a dev?
<yakov> I am with ubuntu 10.04 and when i try to transcode a video I get a message that mpeg2enc from GStreamer is missing, and I can't find where to download it, could somebody help me plese
<ylmfos> 大家好
<TBotNik> All: This is back to my org Q=> "Anyone know some code that will let me do automated or remote search of the Ubuntu Man Pages?"
<ylmfos> 大家好
<janisozaur> barfster: whatever
<ylmfos> 有人么？
<FloodBot3> ylmfos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<janisozaur> !jp | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ylmfos> 什么阿？
<bihari> i need a help
<ylmfos> ？？？
<rww> ubottu: cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yakov> ylmfos: Do you speak english?
<ylmfos> yes
<ylmfos> i  can
<ylmfos> i  come from china
<ylmfos> sorry
<abhijit> !ask | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mr_hai> how would i record input from a dev such as the micrphone jack?
<janisozaur> barfster: any suggestions?
<bihari> abhijit,  i want to ask How are you ? :p
<abhijit> !ot | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mr_hai> barfster: i would like to know the "from a dev" answer"
<bihari> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<bihari> i got this message wen i try to upgrade my ubuntu
<mr_hai> im thinking about making a wifi antannae that uses the mic/headphone jacks
<stukad> Does anyone know how to check the mouse rate in ubuntu?
<janisozaur> stukad: you mean reported events per unit of time?
<oussema> hi guys
<stukad> janisozaur, like pollrate, but actually see the HZ
<monkey_dust> stukad, mouse rate? pollrate? HZ?
<janisozaur> stukad: one way, perhaps not the most obvious, would be to hook up to /dev/input device and actually count them via some shell script
<UltraParadigm> What is the best C++ compiler/environment for someone wishing to learn C++?
<abhijit> !best | UltraParadigm
<ubottu> UltraParadigm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<janisozaur> UltraParadigm: in ubuntu you can use gcc (with it's g++ "frontend" for c++), intel (which i believe is not free) and maybe some other. g++ is what is used to compile everything on your system by default
<UltraParadigm> thanks janisozaur:
<psyviz> hello world :)
<psyviz> Hi
<psyviz> could somone maybe help me
<psyviz> ??
<barfster> Here is my current status: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397192#7
<abhijit> !ask | psyviz
<ubottu> psyviz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<monkey_dust> !ask| psyviz
<barfster> Something was logged OK, actually the fsck went OK, however the thing comming next?!? Whatever that is, is having an infinite loop
<barfster> How can I find out what is next in the boot sequence after fsck?
<Solow> I just used the keey combo: ctrl+alt+f1, and now it's asking me for my laptop login, when I do I get the terminal, and my desktop is gone :S
<Solow> How do I reverse this?
<rww> Solow: ctrl-alt-F7
<psyviz> i am trying to run a script to install vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh   ----- I use the comand sudo ./vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh but nothing happens... any help ??
<Solow> rww, tytytytytytyty!
<Solow> rww, but the netbeans plugin for php says it's to search the php manual. are they messing around with people?
<jefke> hello all, i've got a question: I have a camera attached to a server, now what i want to do is, record eacht day, and use like 50 GB for that, so when he reaches 49.9 he erases and goes back recording, is there anything like that? (preferably with apache front end)
<monkey_dust> psyviz, installing vmware in ubuntu is very difficult, i did not get to it, either, but you can use Virtualbox
<rww> Solow: no idea, I haven't used netbeans
<mr_hai> i use qemu for my virtualoization
<mr_hai> psyviz qemu is simple to use
<laserbeam> Solow: I don't know either... but maybe someone on #netbeans might
<mr_hai> netbeans iss not my fav solow try out geany
<Solow> no i like netbeans :)
<mr_hai> lol
<Solow> I like Nusphere PhpEd the most, but linux doesn't support it :(
<songer> hello
<Solow> omg i just read I can!
<wang_> ...
<Solow> Running PhpED with Parallels. what are parallels?
<valr> hi all, need some help with an cpu overheating in a toshiba satellite pro l300
<valr> running 10.04
<valr> can anyone help?
<Jimmio> I get "Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s). Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?" Should I not continue?
<abhijit> Jimmio, if you continue then it will install packages which are successfully downloaded and continue. but if your select no then it will do nothing, reject all and close.
<philinux> !hello | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<songer> philinux, i need help
<songer> i'm trying to conet a  cell as modem
<Jimmio> abhijit: I realize that. I also realize, if dependencies aren't met, it will break my system.
<abhijit> Jimmio, you can revoer your syste with dpkg
<philinux> songer: hopefuly someone with expertise can help. Not me I'm afraid never done that
<Archana_> can ubuntu be installed into second internal harddisk ?
<philinux> Archana_: Yes
<songer> thaks, philinux
<philinux> songer: let us know what version ubuntu and which cell phone
<Archana_> philinux, and second internal harddisk can be chosen during partitioning.
<Archana_> ?
<songer> lucid, motorola moto ve 240
<songer> moto ve240
<philinux> Archana_: yes. I have 2 HD's. 1 has lucid the other has maverick
<yakov> quit
<valr> hi all, i am currently running 10.04 on a toshiba satellite pro l300 and am getting cpu up to 85 degrees celcius, can someone help?
<BadElvis> how does this work? http://www.getdeb.net/app/Monosim what is apturl?
<Randolph> hi all
<philinux> !apturl | BadElvis
<janisozaur> valr: I assume your cpu can scale, do you use ondemand or conservative cpufreq governor?
<philinux> BadElvis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL "in forefox address bar type this apt:packagename
<philinux> !hi | Randolph
<ubottu> Randolph: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<valr> hi janisozaur, not sure, how can i tell?
<siva_> where to find what is new in linux kernel 2.6.32.24
<trojan_spike> any 1 know of a good fan speed control?? i have water cooling
<mgolisch> siva_: read the packages changelog?
<siva_> thanks
<BadElvis> philinux: thanks, seems, as if the package i am looking for is gone.
<abhijit> trojan_spike, dunno if this work for fan control but its a very nice power tool : powertop try it sudo apt-get install powertop
<wiktor> hey:)
<janisozaur> valr: don't know about cli, but there is a gnome-applet you can use to switch and monitor cpu freq
<wiktor> hello
<wiktor> gf
<wiktor> ;l
<wiktor> hej
<philinux> !hi | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<trojan_spike> is the powertoy GUI?
<janisozaur> !pl | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Niglop> whats the difference between running commands in the (alt f2 command line thing) or the terminal?
<wiktor> co tam
<phillyj> anyone know how I can get into a usb drive folder from the terminal? Its a hidden folder on the desktop, i think
<janisozaur> !ot | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<monkey_dust> Niglop, with Terminal you can easily read the output of the command
<Niglop> oh i see, thanks monkey_dust
<wiktor> how old are you
<monkey_dust> wiktor?
<wiktor> yes
<janisozaur> phillyj: check if its mounted (and where): "mount" and just cd there
<wiktor> sex
<valr> janisozaur: what's the name of the applet? i see there is cpudyn...
<wiktor> sex
<wiktor> where are yo from??
<janisozaur> phillyj: if it's "windows-hidden", i.e. it has hidden attribete set on fat32/ntfs file system, it will show up in ls listing, if it's "linux-hidden", i.e. it begins with a dot, you need to use ls -a
<wiktor> where are you from??
<janisozaur> !ot | wiktor
<philinux> !troll | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<janisozaur> valr: translated from polish, it should be called "cpu frequency monitor"
<phillyj> janisozaur: yes, i used ls -a; but all i see is a folder labled "." and ".."
<wiktor> po jakim tu sie gada
<janisozaur> !pl | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
 * monkey_dust thinks wiktor is a kid who accidentally got here
<janisozaur> phillyj: then there are no other hidden folders there
<wiktor> I played metin 2
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: o/
<monkey_dust> wiktor, this is not the right place for your kind of questions
<J_Brady> Well I'm back... hey everyone!
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: can I PM please dude
<wiktor> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: sure
<monkey_dust> ActionParsnip, wiktor is a child
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip: wiktor is a troll
<phillyj> janisozaur: I'm using WUBI and i find it mounted in a location "/media/USB_disk along with my optical drives
<e01> how can i enable nouveau driver
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<ActionParsnip> well ops are around, as long as s/he is civili etc then all is ood
<e01> i was installed it, but can activate it
<e01> *can`t
<wiktor> sex
<bazhang> wiktor, stop that
<wiktor> what??
<monkey_dust> bazhang, wiktor is a small kid
<philinux> e01: It is activated on a default install that finds an nvidia card
<bazhang> wiktor, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<wiktor> ??
<bazhang> !pl | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wiktor> it,s big kid
<J_Brady> ... I just installed 10.04 LST using Wubi.  Worked like a charm, actually.  Until one of the drives in my raid 1 array dropped out during reboot.  I booted (is that the right past tense there?  I bat into windows maybe?) into win7, so Intel Matrix Storage Manager could do a rebuild...  I'm guessing it's unrelated to the install.
<songer> hello, i can't configure my cell to use as modem
<janisozaur> phillyj: WUBI? you mean ubuntu live from usb?
<wiktor> what is the kanal??
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<aeon-ltd> wiktor: kernel
<bazhang> wiktor, /join #ubuntu-pl
<wiktor> ok
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip: kanal = polish for channel, irc channel in this context
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: ooh, funky. Learned something today :)
<wiktor> do you speak english?/
<valr> janisozaur: my cpu cannot scale,
<ActionParsnip> wiktor: this is the english ubuntu channel
<J_Brady> One piece of information for everyone... Wubi has no problem (or appeared to have no problem) installing over an existing install of windows 7 and windows xp pro, on seperate drives.  My boot menu showed "previous version of windows", "windows 7" and "ubuntu"...when I selected ubuntu it went to the grub loader with the options windows 7 or ubuntu.  selecting ubuntu booted.
<bazhang> wiktor, this is ubuntu support. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shiv_> where is 'sessions' ?
<J_Brady> Just in case anyone asks that, since just a little while ago, I was, for instance.
<janisozaur> shiv_: can you elaborate on that?
<philinux> o/
<janisozaur> valr: sorry, no idea then
<valr> janisozaur: thanks for your help
<shiv_> janisozaur, I am trying to change startup programs so some of them just do not start when I boot.
<valr> is anyone able to shed light on my overheating issue in 10.04 on a toshiba satellite pro L300?
<Niglop> how much of a difference is there between aptitude and pacman?
<J_Brady> A separate question... does ubuntu have an easy to use tool to clone one ntfs file system to a different drive of the same size?
<janisozaur> J_Brady: man dd
<WaltzingAlong> ntfsclone
<bazhang> Niglop, a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Niglop> kk
<J_Brady> man dd is a program that will do that janisozaur?
<ActionParsnip> shiv_: look in system -> preferences -> startup apps
<janisozaur> J_Brady: it's a man page for "dd"
<J_Brady> Oh, understood.
<janisozaur> J_Brady: be sure to check also what WaltzingAlong mentioned
<shiv_> ActionParsnip, ahha thanks
<barfster> Where is the startup script for ubuntu 10.04?
<philinux> valr: See this and the rest of the thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9603087&postcount=40
<barfster> The stuff before starting to load daemons
<ActionParsnip> !startup | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !boot | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<barfster> before the services
<trojan_spike> shiv_, Preferred Applications.. is what your looking for
<barfster> after mandatory fsck
<trojan_spike> start up applications i mean
<shiv_> trojan_spike, thanks t I got it
<thruxton_> hello, is it possible to install a package with wildcards? `apt-get install banshee*` for example?
<J_Brady> janisozaur or waltzingalong... can dd or ntfsclone do that for the drive ubuntu is installed on?  I decided to go with the method of installing ubuntu as a file in my win7 filesystem as a test...and it's the win7 drive I want to clone.
<sdistefano> hi all ; I'm getting software rendering with Intel GMA 3150... Any ideas on how to fix that?
<llutz> thruxton_: aptitude understands wildcards, " aptitude install ~nbanshee' "
<janisozaur> J_Brady: you have ubntu installed on ntfs drive?
<janisozaur> J_Brady: oh, didn't read your whole message...
<J_Brady> It's installed as a file in my win7 ntfs filestructure... it said it was using ext4, so I assume it made a big lump file that win7 sees as just junk
<WaltzingAlong> J_Brady: using wubi?
<thruxton_> llutz: ahh ok, ive never used aptitude! thanks I will give that a go
<lemonade_> i want to change the desktop,not gnome or kde ,any good option?
<J_Brady> Yes, using wubi.
<thruxton_> lemonade_: xfce4!
<WaltzingAlong> lemonade_: xfce
<philinux> lemonade_: lxde is lightweight
<trojan_spike> J_Brady, disk clone u mean??
<llutz> thruxton_: that '~nbanshee'   stands for "all packages with banshee in name-field (~n)"
<lemonade_> xfce
<janisozaur> J_Brady: you can boot using usb live stick, then your drives will be offline
<lemonade_> ?
<J_Brady> Yes, preferably...over trying to copy the root of the drive and hitting system files I can't touch or something.
<philinux> !xfce | lemonade
<lemonade_> thruxton,it support 3d?
<ubottu> lemonade: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<J_Brady> I don't think I have a large enough USB drive.
<philinux> !lxde | lemonade
<J_Brady> I could burn a disc and go into liveboot I suppose.
<J_Brady> would liveboot have the dd or ntfsclone available?
<thruxton_> lemonade_: not sure, it supports compiz and all that good stuff
<janisozaur> J_Brady: I didn't use CD in such a long time I've completely forgotten about that option. but yes, you could
<philinux> lemonade_: http://lxde.org/
<WaltzingAlong> J_Brady: could also install it if not, dd more likely than ntfsclone
<lemonade_> philinux, it supports 3d?
<barfster> Is there an overview of the boot sequence of an installed system?
<J_Brady> Okay then... I guess that'll be my plan.  Thanks guys.
<janisozaur> J_Brady: you might want to check virtualbox
<J_Brady> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<barfster> Is there an overview of the boot sequence of an installed system? In particular I am interested in the stuff before the stuff launched from /etc/init.d/
<J_Brady> !virtualizer
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<philinux> lemonade_: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=30
<janisozaur> J_Brady: non-free in above means non-open-source, it is free as in free beer ;)
<J_Brady> Right... :P
<lemonade_> gonna have a look,thanks all
<J_Brady> What does it allow one to do though, specifically?
<janisozaur> J_Brady: it allows you to run "virtualized" OS within another. you can have windows and ubuntu, running inside of windows, simultaneously
<J_Brady> would it be windows running inside of ubuntu, or ubuntu running inside of windows?
<janisozaur> J_Brady: the other way round is also possible
<Solow> I'm trying to ssh into my pc, but it keeps saying 'invalid password' (And the password is right). But it also says Solow@(ip here), while it should be wesley@(ip here) how can I change the username for ssh
<J_Brady> Hunh
<monkey_dust> J_Brady, it's like a box within a box, i mean, an OS within an OS
<J_Brady> I will check it out then.
<mmjack> How can I change which display is the primary display?
<janisozaur> J_Brady: http://utilidadespc.es/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/virtualbox.jpg, http://blog.bergcube.net/public/Ubuntu/VirtualBox.png
<J_Brady> Now if this da** raid 1 rebuild would finish... 20%? ... <sigh>
<J_Brady> Is it better than Wine for pc gaming on linux?
<monkey_dust> J_Brady, check this pdf for an introduction to virtualization => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue38_en.pdf
<janisozaur> J_Brady: it's different thing
<J_Brady> Thanks monkey.
<ActionParsnip> J_Brady: theres also crossoveroffice and cedega for windows apps inc games but they both cost
<janisozaur> J_Brady: with wine you just translate system calls to native *nix. I ran warcraft 3 using wine faster then on windows. using virtualbox (or vmware), on the other hand, let's you install whole OS
<ActionParsnip> J_Brady: both have an appdb but if your apps are compatible and you need it then its worth the money
<J_Brady> Yeah... I would probably just boot into winxp rather than pay for cedega.  No offense to the developers, just... a reboot isn't that big an obstacle, even if they become less frequent.
<J_Brady> ... I assume when you use virtualbox to install xp, you go through the activation process normally...
<janisozaur> J_Brady: yes.
<ActionParsnip> J_Brady: a cedega is most likely cheaper than a windows license
<J_Brady> I have a legitimate copy of SP3... are you allowed to install more than one copy of the OS to the same machine?
<janisozaur> J_Brady: what system are you using now?
<J_Brady> currently win7... which is on the 30 day trial.
<joakimk> After upgrading firefox, the flash player is messed up... I've tried reinstalling with "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and restart FF, but no luck. Also, going to adobe.com for the install file fails, since FF can not handle the apt:// protocol. Any tips?
<J_Brady> winxp is installed, that's SP3 and legit... and installed Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> J_Brady: i think you can install the home edition on 3 systems, i'd ask in ##windows
<joakimk> btw, this is Ubuntu 9.04
<janisozaur> J_Brady: does http://www.grc.com/securable.htm state "yes" above hardware virtualization?
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: dont use the adobe site for flash, flash is in the repo
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: ok... But going to Add/Remove software menu, and searching for "flash" gave 0 hits
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: if you give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    use http://pastie.org  I can advise
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: and I did try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<philinux> joakim: Try this. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/
<joakimk> ok :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<J_Brady> my cpu is a core i7 920... I believe that supports it, yes?
<janisozaur> J_Brady: surely yes
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: if you install apturl  you can use apt:// links
<J_Brady> Okay, so that means okay to install?
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1058265
<janisozaur> J_Brady: you can try vbox then, it should run good
<philinux> joakimk: try this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: but I have "apturl is already the newest version."
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: ok there is your issue, too many flash plugins. Ifyu have more than one they conflict and you get nothing
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: :) ok...
<J_Brady> I'll want to check with #windows about the installing in virtualization question I guess.
<janisozaur> J_Brady: you can pn me if you want
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: i'll give a big command and it will fix you up
<BiggFREE> J_Brady: It is ##windows
<BiggFREE> The channel
<lemonade_> thruxton_,how to install xfce4, sudo apt-get install xfce4?
<stefgol> hi everyone!
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: http://www.pastie.org/1058266
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: that removes ALL the flash plugins you have then installs only the one you need, it will be fine then
<philinux> !hi | stefgol
<ubottu> stefgol: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phillyj> janisozaur: WUBI is the loopmounted ubuntu installed into windows but I boot up into ubuntu when i turn on my computer; sorry for the late reply
<ActionParsnip> wubi is horrible
<BiggFREE> There are so many commands
<mauri> ­/j #ubuntu-it-chat
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: yes, that did the trick! Wow
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, only because it relies on the health of the hosting windows system
<BiggFREE> How will I learn them ?
<joakimk> ActionParsnip: thanks a bunch! :)
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: like I said, one flash plugin and you are fine, installing more doesnt make it any better
<ActionParsnip> joakimk: glad you got the gold
<mauri> #ubuntu-it-chat
<blitzo> i have a qyes about upstart - i've been reading the docs and they refer to /etc/inittab and /etc/init.conf, neither of which exist in 10.04 - what is the startup file, what gets executed first?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Archana_> Hi, If i burn a cd with videos from brasero, It does not play on a sony dvd player///  But in windows, there is a sofware called CONVERTXTODVD which will make it play on dvd players too... But how do i make brasero written videos to play on dvd player ?? Or is there any other soft to do that ?
<MaRk-I> mauri: /join #ubuntu-it   <<< like that
<blitzo> i have a qyes about upstart - i've been reading the docs and they refer to /etc/inittab and /etc/init.conf, neither of which exist in 10.04 - what is the startup file, what gets executed first?
<blitzo> i have a qyes about upstart - i've been reading the docs and they refer to /etc/inittab and /etc/init.conf, neither of which exist in 10.04 - what is the startup file, what gets executed first?
<Muelli> blitzo: hm. I don't think it's that easy. Depending on what you want to achive, /etc/rc.local might be the file of your choice.
<blitzo> Muelli, i want to change what gets started, not add local options
<monkey_dust> i have several distros installed - now the last installed grub has overwritten the one i'm used to - what's the command again to repair it?
<Muelli> !boot | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<philinux> Archana_: What format are the vid files now? avi etc
<Muelli> hm monkey_dust. I don't really know, but maybe grub-install?
<phillyj> janisozaur: oh, i finally found where the usb is located. thx for your help
<Archana_> philinux, avi
<stanley_robertso> hi Archana_
<thrillERboy> Do I need to be plugged into Internet to install ubuntu alternate 10.04 ?
<Archana_> stanley_robertso, Hi..
<blitzo> Muelli, not what i need.  i want to know where X gets launched
<Archana_> thrillERboy, No
<kslen> hello there. is there an application which makes it possible to save window positions into separate profiles so that i can hop back and forth between the laptop and external monitor?
<ActionParsnip> thrillERboy: no, the install is identical to the desktop, it just installs in text mode
<janisozaur> !ppa > J_Brady
<ubottu> J_Brady, please see my private message
<Archana_> philinux, All are of avi format.
<J_Brady> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<stanley_robertso> Archana_, hey .. how is it going ?
<thrillERboy> Thanks Archana_ and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> thrillERboy: you do need a web connection for the minimal though if you want to install more apps (or you can use the alternate CD / ISO as an offline repo)
<Archana_> J_Brady, Also install ppa-purge from a ppa ;-) to uninstall what will be installed from a ppa
<philinux> Archana_: I would try Devede
<blitzo> where in the startup process does X get launched?  is there a control or config file for upstart that does this?
<Archana_> stanley_robertso, Happy, thanks. I would want a solution to my problem . would you help ?
<philinux> Archana_: Devede transcodes the avi into dvd compatible codecs (mpeg for video and ac3 for audio) and makes the dvd-structure. Brasero is only used to burn the dvd-structure on a dvd.
<Archana_> philinux, ok, i will try
<thrillERboy> Previously some download progress bar kinda thing was going on... thats y just confirming
<rww> blitzo: upstart has scripts for gdm or kdm that do it
<stanley_robertso> Archana_, iam also new to this linux stuff.. but can try.. can you paste the question once
<Archana_> philinux, it's on a reposit ?
<philinux> Yep
<Archana_> stanley_robertso, it has just been answered. Thanks though
<blitzo> rww where? what are they called?  what directory are they in?
<rww> blitzo: /etc/init/gdm.conf
<blitzo> rww there is a ton of stuff in the init dir - in what order are those scripts called?  what decides the order?  i need specifics, not generalities
<philinux> Archana_: I use dvd rw's ;)
<rww> blitzo: I just told you which file does it :\
<kernel_geek> Whats the difference between  restricted drivers and the officail nvidia ones ?
<rww> blitzo: If you look at the top of that file, it tells you the prerequisites before gdm's started.
<Daekdroom> kernel_geek, they're the same
<Archana_> philinux, Ok! =)
<stanley_robertso> Archana_, cool ok
<Daekdroom> kernel_geek, official nvidia driver is a restricted one
<rww> kernel_geek: "restricted" means that they're not open source.
<Archana_> philinux, can it also be used for formats other than aiv?
<blitzo> rww if i don't want gdm to automatically start on boot what do i do, delete gdm.conf?
<kernel_geek> rww, Daekdroom thought so, just checking :D
<Archana_> *Avi
<blitzo> rww or rename it to something else?
<iflema> !nox | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<philinux> Archana_: It can be slow due to it doing the trancoding. DeVeDe is a program to create video DVDs, suitables for home players, from
<philinux> any number of video files, in any of the formats supported by Mplayer. It allows user to create subtitles and even menus.
<Archana_> blitzo, I think you will need to choose one of the options on the login screen....
<thrillERboy> wow. theres a tamil channel for Ubuntu \o/
<VirusTB> *&8&* How do i repair my Grub from a USB?  i did "sudo update" and now i cant see my Windows or Ubuntu in grub... all i see is MEMTEST in my bootloader
<Archana_> thrillERboy, I am a Tamilian too.
<blitzo> iflema, Archana_ once booted in text mode then how to i start X
<iflema> blitzo  startx :)
<rww> blitzo: "startx" once you've logged in
<Archana_> blitzo, type 'startx'
<thrillERboy> Wow great!! Archana_ #ubuntu-tam is tamil channel for ubuntu
<Archana_> blitzo, that small drop down menu is on the bottom of login screen..
<feltham83> hey all, im new to ubuntu and sorta linux, but so far its ok... need some help though
<Archana_> thrillERboy, But in this channel, you will get a better help .
<rww> blitzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9303525&postcount=5 is how you'd edit gdm.conf to not start it, but adding 'text' to the kernel line is a better idea.
<Archana_> thrillERboy, because people from many countries are here.
<thrillERboy> yep :) I'm the only one in tamil channel :D
<Archana_> thrillERboy, I just logged in and now , out :P
<Archana_> thrillERboy, are you new to ubuntu ?
<Muelli> !ask |  feltham83
<ubottu> feltham83: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Archana_> philinux, thanks for your help. It was actually not for me, but for my uncle who has just isntalled a fresh ubuntu 10.04
<philinux> Archana_: http://www.ehow.com/way_5811731_avi-dvd-conversion-ubuntu.html
<thrillERboy> Not really Archana_ . Could u join tamil chnl coz, English is the only allowed lang here I guess
<VirusTB> *&8&* How do i repair my Grub from a USB?  i did "sudo update" and now i cant see my Windows or Ubuntu in grub... all i see is MEMTEST in my bootloader
<feltham83> When i try to logon use SESSION gnome it goes for about 10 secs then logs back out. I can login using FAILSAFE gnome, any ideas?
<Archana_> feltham83, try logging in to any other user if you have. This actually happened to me and i had another user account which didnt have the problem which one account had.
<Archana_> feltham83, but sorry, i know this is not the solution
<fablinix> is there a grub option for showing only the lastest kernel when you boot your computer? as of now, it just keeps on filling the list from the newest one, to the oldest, and then windows
<Muelli> feltham83: hm. weird. can you log in to your failsafe session, open a terminal (Alt+F2, then "gnome-terminal"), do a "cat ~/.xsession-errors" and paste that using pastebin.com or so?
<feltham83> Archana - tried that
<Muelli> fablinix: hm. not that I know of. Would be stupid, anyway. Just uninstall your old kernels
<fablinix> Muelli: well, cleaning the old kernels every time I receive an update (like now) isn't exactly what I'm after, that's what I'm doing now and I'd would be nicer if grub would only show the newest, or automatically remove the old ones when a new arrives
<VirusTB> fablinix,  nope got no options in my grub at all!
<goten> #openhack
<VirusTB> fablinix,  only got Memtest and memtest serial
<splashtop> brb
<Muelli> fablinix: *shrug* that's not what happens because removing a Kernel is a serious issue.
<feltham83> Muelli - were do i paste it???
<feltham83> Muelli - i done the cat command
<Muelli> !pastebin | feltham83
<ubottu> feltham83: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fablinix> Muelli: why is that?
<realubot> Will I loose a lot of quality converting a DVD movie into a avi file?
<aswin> My nvidia driver suddenly crashed and nw i'm running on old setting..how can i get my graphics back to normal
<researcher1> hi
<aswin>  My nvidia driver suddenly crashed and nw i'm running on old setting..how can i get my graphics back to normal
<Muelli> fablinix: because you need the kernel to boot. And the package manager won't uninstall it unless you explicitely ask it to. And GRUB will show every kernel there is, because it wouldn't necessarily make sense to not show the option to boot it. You could manually edit it out though or uninstall the kernel.
<splashtop> yay irc in this stupid embeded OS, even if its bitchX
<Muelli> aswin: hm. I don't know but dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  might help.
<feltham83> Muelli - try http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QWjVwZXP
<aswin> can some1 tell me hw to install nvidia drivers..its says u r running  server and all
<Muelli> feltham83: nice. can you do the same with "dmesg", too?
<fablinix> Muelli: I know I need a kernel to boot, and I didn't say I want to completely remove the kernel, only that I wanted to remove the old ones or only show the new one during boot, because the boot list gets filled up so easily
<feltham83> Muelli - how i do that lol
<splashtop> aswin if you click system > admin > hardware , does it not show you the nvidia driver and the option to turn it on?
<Muelli> feltham83: type "dmesg" into the temrinal and paste it, as you did with the xsession-errors.
<BluesKaj> aswin, open the hardware jockey and install the recomended nvidia driver
<philinux> fablinix: startupmanager can be used to limit how many kernels grub shows. And to remove old ones this is good. http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/12/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<aswin> cn i install with the already downloaded driver..i dnt wanna download again thts y
<Muelli> fablinix: yes, as I've said. The package manager won't do it for you unless you ask it to. You might want to write yourself a script that automatically disables old kernels in Grub, i.e. comments them out.
<splashtop> aswin install the one its showing
<feltham83> Mulli - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JW6SzgcV but looks like some is missing
<barfster> Houston, I have a problem
<barfster> How can I check the current runlevel of my system?
<Buddha|3> hi I have a problem I can't access my gnome menu, on the login screen I can't choose gnome/kde etc
<aswin> k thnx guys
<aswin> i gt a solution frm net..i'll try tht
<aswin> thnx a lot
<Muelli> hm feltham83. weird WiFi stuff. Stupid question, but are all packages up to date?
<Muelli> feltham83: i.e. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" on your  terminal.
<jsoleil> I installed 10.04 on an ASUS X59GL laptop with the alternate cd. I have three problems where I can't find anything in the internet that fits it. (1) Mouse pointer is flipping to the right edge of the screen when the finger slides to the area to scroll down. But I enabled scrolling with two fingers. (2) Also related to the mouse (I'm german so I don't know if this ist the right word): The pointer is very uneasy/fuzzy. I can't po
<jsoleil> int straight to one pixel. It flipps around 2-3 pixels when my finger is on the touchpad. Both problems don't occur in the also installed old windows vista installation. (3) The fan is running continously. Not on high speed but it runs. This is also no problem in the vista installation.
<feltham83> Muelli - by the looks of things no as their is 240 to install, only installed  it today
<kevin__> how can i split my hard disk without cover any of my data previously created, i installed Ubuntu on the whole hard disk
<Buddha|3> anybody has an answer?
<Muelli> feltham83: there you go. So update your stuff, reboot, and try again :-)
<splashtop> kevin__ gparted
<kevin__> anyone know any command would help?
<feltham83> Muelli - ok i will try that, it worked fine on my previous computer but not this one
<Buddha|3> I can't access my gnome menu, anybody could help?
<splashtop> Buddha| what version of ubuntu?
<Buddha|3> 9.04
<splashtop> desktop or netbook?
<kevin__> thx
<Buddha|3> desktop, I guess, but on a netbook
<splashtop> im not sure the desktop version comes stock with any other options
<splashtop> i know the netbook distro does let you choose normal and ume
<Buddha|3> I can't choose anything
<Buddha|3> it does not appear on the login screen
<splashtop> Buddal  what i am saying is you may not have anything to chose, on my desktop install i do not
<splashtop> have you specificly installed kde?
<Buddha|3> I had before I update the system
<Buddha|3> no
<feltham83> back soon lol
<Buddha|3> I had gnome, I installed the ubuntu netbook remi interface
<Buddha|3> one day later I update the system it does not work any more
<pityonline> Hello! I have a Ubuntu Server with cups, I want print some docs with my net printer, can anyone tell me the cmd of printing?
<splashtop> Buddha|3 look in system prefs for switch desktop
<WaltzingAlong> pityonline: lpr
<Buddha|3> how? I can't access to anything
<splashtop> ? you cant log in?
<Buddha|3> no...
<Buddha|3> this is my problem!
<splashtop> oh, you didnt say that
<pityonline> WaltzingAlong: lpr -h http://129.168.1.2:9100 filename?
<Buddha|3> omg. ^^
<Buddha|3> whatever, any suggestions?
<WaltzingAlong> pityonline: as usual, man lp; man lpr
<sproaty> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr am I supposed to have ~/.Trash?
<sproaty> just deleted a directory by mistake.......
<bazhang> !trash > sproaty
<ubottu> sproaty, please see my private message
<splashtop> all you said was "i cant access my gnome menu to choose gnome/kde"
<sproaty> thank god
<Buddha|3> ...
<sproaty> also something is eating up disk space but I don't know what. I just deleted some log files in /var/log and I had 300mb free; now I'm down to 28mb
<Buddha|3> instead of trying to help you just read everything again to show you are right
<Buddha|3> omg
<Buddha|3> what a great help community
<jsoleil> My mouse pointer is flipping to the right edge of the screen if i slide my finger from left to right on the touchpad and it comes the scrolling zone on the right side. (ubuntu 10.04 on asus x59gl)
<splashtop> Buddha|3 so whats it do when you boot up? just leave you at a nothing screen?
<sproaty> great, 0 bytes free now
<sproaty> running disk usage analyeser.....
<splashtop> the channel topic should read "Ignorance on your part, does not constitute an Emergency on our part"
<magicianlord> question: where do you edit the keyboard map country? which file
<barfster> An ubuntu install fails at boot, GRUB loads the system but after mounting the disk successfully, it stops. Only way out is CTRL+ALT+DELETE that gives 5 lines of telling that stuff shuts down [OK]
<sharplinux> !keyboard | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<maximiliano> hello
<maximiliano> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<magicianlord> sharplinux: i need to know the file via nano edit. i dont use gnome
<maximiliano> I new in ubuntu studio
<maximiliano> magician where you from?
<splashtop> magicianlord what wm are  you using?
<pityonline> WaltzingAlong: I used "lp -h 192.168.1.2:9100 readme.html", the printer works, but just some info of the printer was showed, not the file readme.html.
<sharplinux> magicianlord: ah... hmm - maybe try 'locate keymap' ?
<barfster> So I assume my system boots and works fine almost until the time the System V should start to run.
<sproaty> what could cause my disk space just to fall over and over?
<bazhang> !upstart | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sproaty> like 2mb/s. No ongoing downloads
<magicianlord> sharplinux: i found it. it is sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<sproaty> seems like syslogd and klogd are running often according to top -d 1
<philinux> sproaty: what do you mean disk space
<sharplinux> magicianlord: cool -  great tip for the future :-)
<sproaty> the space available on /
<sproaty> is slowly falling
<sproaty> 155mb now, was just 200mb
<barfster> bazhang: What I am looking for is prior to that
<philinux> sproaty: log files or backup, check this out. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<sproaty> all I'm running is vlc, nautilus, xchat and just ran disk usage analyser
<barfster> It’s the part before starting services that fails it seems.
<barfster> After mounting /etc/fstab and before launching the daemons
<bazhang> barfster, did it ever run successfully after install? have you disabled the splash and watched for error messages?
<barfster> Yes
<barfster> For 3 months
<barfster> bazhang: That is the problem, there is no error message; it hangs after successfully mounting the root filesystem
<bazhang> barfster, and could you pastebin those error messages or give a synopsis of them?
<the[V]oid> Hi, what's the cleanest way to upgrade Lucid Lynx to GCC 4.5 ?
<bazhang> the[V]oid, why would you need 4.5
<the[V]oid> bazhang, need support for lambda expressions that have been introduced with 4.5
<bazhang> the[V]oid, considering that the next release only uses 4.4.4 not sure the best method to go about that
<lastelf> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone here could help a newbie with x11vnc?
<savid> I'm having an annoying problem with my wireless -- When I leave one wireless network,  and I get on a new wireless network (eg, from work to home),  it hangs a while, then asks me for the password for the old network.  I have to manually select the new network.  Any ideas what's causing this?
<Oer> savid same SSID name ?
<barfster> bazhang: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/241230/
<splashtop> savid  leaving the house (sorry had to say it)
<savid> Oer, no, completely different SSID's
<sproaty> philinux, unfortunately none of those seem to deal with disk space gradually getting smaller
<savid> splashtop, ha
<sproaty> seems loads of crap is going on since I installed a whole bunch of updates for 9.04 a few days back
<philinux> sproaty: look at the command top to see whats running.
<sproaty> yeah klogd and syslogd
<sproaty> but /var/log filesize hasn't change
<sproaty> d
<sproaty> oh, and "dd"
<philinux> sproaty: So look in /var/log to see whats going on and /var/log/messages to see the activity
<lastelf> I guess I´ll just ask... I´m looking for the config file for x11vnc so I can use -nomodtweak by default. Does anyone know where this is?
<philinux> sproaty: dd is running well if you dont wnat it kill it
<sproaty> philinux, messages is full of this crap - http://www.pastebin.org/415029
<shubbar> loging in to gnome with my native locale, i still get english gui; in locale settings, LANGUAGE is still set to "en_US:en", this should change
<philinux> sproaty: what exactly is the dd command you issued
<sproaty> I didn't, it's just listed in top
<WaltzingAlong> lastelf: the file $HOME/.x11vncrc
<oCean_> sproaty: well, dd does write, so that might be your problem. Also, you could install "iotop" to see what processes are doing most i/o
<philinux> sproaty: dd does not run on it's own
<sproaty> woah...wtf.....http://www.pastebin.org/415036
<mr_hai> im trying to install half life:opposing force but i cant open the setup.exe wwith wine and its not finding an autorun program
<sproaty> oCean_, no diskspace to install things, now!
<erUSUL> mr_hai: #winehq
<Daekdroom> mr_hai, wine application help is over #winehq
<oCean_> sproaty: remove the dd process then
<mr_hai> thanks
<erUSUL> !appdb > mr_hai
<ubottu> mr_hai, please see my private message
<lastelf> WaltzingAlong: I looked there, at least I thought I did, and there was no file. Do I have to create one?
<sproaty> oCean_, what about those chipcard processes?
<philinux> sproaty: I would reboot and see if dd comes back up
<sproaty> bit worried about rebooting in case my whole system's buggered
<oCean_> sproaty: the dd process is actually a normal process, writing into a fifo pipe
<sproaty> is it bad to reboot with 0 bytes on / ?
<sproaty> I'm running out of stuff to delete
<oCean_> sproaty: better find what is writing?
<splashtop> 0 bytes on /  from the 155mb you had a bit ago?
<splashtop> omg it ate his space and him too
<sproaty> woah crap, killed off something I guess I shouldn't have, then...
<philinux> sproaty: kill off dd, delete some stuff and reboot.
<sproaty> erm yeah, I went from 180mb to 0 (to who asked)
<oCean_> sproaty: check your diskspace for example in your own directory "du -sk * | sort -n", also repeat this in /var/log and such
<sproaty> hm mmy terminal won't open, let me try tty1
<sandman70> brand new to IRC.  how do i ask a new question without interrupting what is being discussed currently?
<sproaty> oCean_, seems nothing new there, both dirs are their previous sizes
<splashtop> sandman70 you just ask it and wait
<WaltzingAlong> sandman70: simply do it
<sproaty> one of the processes I killed off has changed my window manager and lost my gnome taskbar
<sproaty> gotta open programs through gnome-do now
<oCean_> sandman70: once you're talking to someone in specific, just start the line with that person's nick
<splashtop> sandman70  in general there is no way not to interrupt irc :) we never shut up
<sandman70> gotcha.  thanks
<sproaty> ah bugger it I'll just reboot.
<sandman70> upgraded to 10.04 and ever since automount seems to have gone on vacation.
<sandman70> for example
<Chakat_Phil> I have a question I am getting a computer with the x4500 Intel IGP - And was wondering does it work with Ubuntu?
<sandman70> i have an USB connected multi-card reader
<sandman70> the card slots still show up in Nautilus, but i can't access my SD card when i insert.  this was never a problem in previous versions
<erUSUL> Chakat_Phil: it should
<sandman70> i've read the forums many times, installing and un-installing many packages, but i'm almost ready to wipe out and go back to 9.10
<splashtop> sandman70 you can manualy mount it ok though?
<sandman70> splashtop i have been able to manually mount USB memory sticks, as recently as a couple days ago, and it did work.  but i have not tried the SD card i just bought today
<sproaty> what the HELL. I restart and there's 1.5gb free on /
<sproaty> that was extremely odd.
<oCean_> sproaty: mind the language anyway please
<splashtop> sandman70 do the usb jumpdrives automount currently?
<erUSUL> sproaty: maybe a fsck "ixed" it
<sandman70> no
<sproaty> sorry.
<erUSUL> sproaty: maybe a fsck "fixed" it
<Chakat_Phil> And one day when I was playing with Compiz fusion - my computer like up and shut down (Ubuntu 10.10 A2.) I am powering a Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 256 128bit AGP8x card.
<sandman70> spalshtop seemingly nothing automounts any more
<sproaty> computers frustrate me beyond belief nowadays, doubt I can continue a career using them.
<barfster> bazhang: Problem solved, issue in the fstab, with replacement HDD
<barfster> Is there a way to set up /etc/fstab in a way that it will not halt on non system volumes?
<bazhang> barfster, good news, sorry not able to help you
<splashtop> sandman70 ok.  look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<erUSUL> bazhang: what are "non system volumes" ?
<bazhang> erUSUL, you got me :)
<barfster> This was a repo of images, that was replaced with a backup one, it is not mission critical for the system itself
<erUSUL> bazhang: allways ;)
<splashtop> sandman70 you arent running ubuntu server edition right?
<sandman70> spalshtop besides, i wouldn't know what to mount anyway.  fdisk -l doesn't show the SD card/drive
<erUSUL> barfster: i'm guessing you want noauto in the fstab line? so it is not mounted on boot ?
<barfster> It should mount on boot, but not halt if it UUID is no longer with us.
<kickingintender> hey why doesnt yahoo messenger like things work in empathy
<splashtop> sandman70 hmm, you can see the USB jumpdrives, but you can not see the SD card reader?
<sandman70> spalshtop no, running 10.04 desktop.  i don't understand what happened.  i NEVER had a problem in 9.10.  i don't think i'm the only one.  hundreds of threads on the forums
<kickingintender> emphathy doesn show room list for yahoo
<barfster> erUSUL: Is there a do not freak out unless / is missing option?
<barfster>  / meaning root in this case
<erUSUL> barfster: no that i know of. but i do not spect boot to halt if something can't be mounted.
<sandman70> spalshtop i had to do a lot of digging to figure out which drive was the USB jumpdrive, but yes, i eventually did so and was able to manually fdisk the drive into an ext3 and mount it
<barfster> erUSUL: It did in my case
<barfster> 8 hrs
<barfster> and still only showing that the root system mounted fine and cleared with fsck
<splashtop> sandman70 1 sec lemme gran an SD crad
<sandman70> spalshtop lsusb does show the Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash card reader
<sandman70> so i know the read is seen to the system
<erUSUL> barfster: man mount ---> *nofail* Do not report errors for this device if it does not exist.
<sandman70> but again, automount seems to have gone bye bye
<sandman70> reader
<Raven__> #
<barfster> Where did you find that?
 * barfster reads here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<erUSUL> barfster: in « man mount »
<erUSUL> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<splashtop> sandman70 sdd1 is what the SD card is popping up as here
<sandman70> spalshtop i wish i saw something like that
<sandman70> searching for my 9.10 CD now :(
<sandman70> spalshtop i've actually been dealing with this for months now, on and off.  i'm at my wits.  really don't know where to go with this anymore
<abhijit> can I copy in my normal session and paste that in my ctrl + alt + f1 session?
<splashtop> sandman70  do you have a way to verify the CS card is good, just in case?  i have gotten a bad one before (doesnt address automount but...)
<splashtop> er SD*
<feltham83> im back
<sandman70> spalshtop good suggestion but i actually bought 2 today and i've tried both.  this isn't the first time either.  so actually, i've tried 3 all together
<splashtop> sandman70 have you used the reader itself before?
<sandman70> spalshtop yes, many times.  in 9.10 (and dare i say windows) it always worked fine
<feltham83> still having same problems can't login session as GNOME but can as FAILSAFE GNOME, any suggestions
<sandman70> splashtop and 9.04 and 8.10 and 8.04
<sandman70> etc
<splashtop> sandman ok, we'll assume no strange death occured to it then
<opij> my weather panal app is not working, can anyone please help? its not loading the weather. just sitting there  with 2 dashes where the temperature should be
<sandman70> splashtop for now i think that is a safe assumption, but i suppose what i could try is to use my single/standalone USB/SD card reader
<splashtop> i know 10.4 runs very well, but some reason the upgrade as opposed to new install, doesnt go well for some people. no idea why seems same thing happens in all os's
<dgbaley27> If I use the Alternate Install disk, can I bypass installing grub. That is, deposit the images in an existing /boot, but leave my existing grub alone?
<Oer> opij use right-clik op the weather applet, and set the correct place
<feltham83> Muelli - you here?
<opij> Oer: that's already been done
<Oer> opij try an other location, see if it is working ?
<barfster> erUSUL: PM?
<sandman70> splashtop i don't underestimate 10.04 and i hope i am a rare case with this issue, although i've seen many posts about this topic on the forums.  but ok, i must confess.  i just pulled out my standalone USB/SD card reader and ploppped it into a USB port and guess what?  it's working
<erUSUL> barfster: why ?
<barfster> Details
<opij> thanks Oer that worked
<barfster> erUSUL: here is the line that failed: #UUID="e43efe0b-f2e4-4eff-8541-124595d867ec" /var/www   ext4    defaults        0       0
<sandman70> splashtop i don't have the words
<Oer> opij have fun :-)
<barfster> Would it not fail if I changed it to: /msg erUSUL here is the line that failed: #UUID="e43efe0b-f2e4-4eff-8541-124595d867ec" /var/www   ext4    defaults,nofail        0       0
<erUSUL> barfster: as i raid the man page; yes it will no fail. you can do a test
<splashtop> sandman70 forgive me  but what do you mean by stand alone as opposed to the other one your using?
<erUSUL> s/raid/read/
<sandman70> spalshtop  what i meant by standalone is one of those little jobbers that looks almost like a jumpdrive buy you plug an SD card in the back of it and pop it into a USB port.  you know what?  after thinking about this for the last 30 seconds, i might be on to something.  my 21-in-1 reader is about 4-5 years old.  the card i tried to read it with is an SDHC card.  hmmmmmmmmm.......
<dorlan> ubuntu en español? disculpen
<sandman70> splashtop  i'll be my 21-in1 reader doesn't support SDHC
<erUSUL> !es | dorlan
<ubottu> dorlan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Muelli> feltham83: hm. yes. kinda
<splashtop> sandman70  hehe it happens
<plentok> hi all
<feltham83> Muelli - i updated but still same problem
<splashtop> sandman70 21 - 1 and you get card type #22 hehe
<solotim> Hello. I can't install libfontconfig1-dev 2.6.0-1ubuntu12. synaptic said it depends on =libfontconfig1 2.6.0 ,  but my libfontconfig1 is 2.8.0.  How should I handle this?
<Muelli> feltham83: hm. weird. again: login failsafe, paste .xsession-errors and dmesg.
<sandman70> splashtop  i have an old 512mb SD card (don't ask why).  maybe i'll try that and see if my theory is right.  in any event, it looks like after all this my 21-in1 reader may not be up to snuff for today's stuff.  thanks.
<plentok> has anyone seen the problem of corrupted fonts on Ubuntu 10+?
<splashtop> sandman70 512mb cards are good. small but nothing wrong with them
<splashtop> sandman70  great for cheaper cameras, expanding an older mp3 player etc
<sandman70> splashtop  indeed. thanks for listening.  your idea prompted me to use my little reader, which did the trick.  now off to get music on this card for my kids' phone!
<splashtop> sandman70 So did the stand alone reader auto mount, you you still had to hand mount?
<sandman70> splshtop  no, i automounted just fine
<sandman70> it
<splashtop> sandman70  Great!
<feltham83> Muelli - http://pastebin.com/gNRqneZf (xsession)
<sandman70> splashtop  thanks again.  logging off
<plentok> sandman, have you ever seen the menu-system fonts on Ubuntu corrupted....nearly unreadable?
<feltham83> Muelli 0 http://pastebin.com/jyYyB6jf (dmesg)
<sandman70> plentok  i have not, but are the desktop icons corrupted as well?  if nothing else, you should be able to boot into safe mode and possibly try re-installing font packages again
<splashtop> plentok dumb question but is it perhaps a bad res or refresh rate, like on an lcd screen?
<sandman70> gotta run, thanks
<plentok> no, only the fonts...and sometimes they are ok until I run the mouse over
<18VAA9CJ6> qualcuno mi aiuti
<splashtop> plentok my desktop looks like that out of naitive res for the lcd
<feltham83> Muelli - http://pastebin.com/04FVq33t (dmesg from gnome-session-log)
<plentok> It's on a Compaq Preario V6000 laptop with nVidia graphics card and AMD Turion64
<Muelli> hm feltham83. Can you try to disable your wireless, reboot and give me dmesg and xsession-errors again? The wireless floods your log...
<janos> i have this prroblem
<janos>  io ho questo probhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/468365/
<aot2002> I'm cloning my drive using rsync onto the same machine just trying to replace the drive with a larger one, would it be any issue or care that the old drive was ext2 and the new drive is ext4 filesystem... or should that not matter?
<barfster> I found this line: dd if=/dev/hda | gzip -c | ssh root@host 'dd of=/path/to/file.img' bs=2048 but what means bs=2048 in this context? only speed?
<Muelli> barfster: block size
<Muelli> barfster: dd would assume a blocksize of 512 IIRC if you don't specify otherwise
<feltham83> Muelli - i resubmitted the dmesg log (http://pastebin.com/04FVq33t) here this doesn't show the flood
<barfster> I know that, but what is the relevance in that context?
<Muelli> feltham83: yes, because it's incomplete.
<splashtop> plentok might make sure the nvidia driver is loaded vs generic. since they are fine sometimes till you move mouse im doubting the fonts themselves are corrupted
<Muelli> barfster: well. yes. speed is an issue. you could probably replace it with smth else.
<andresx> hi, I am having crash in Lucid with Synaptic and software center,
<splashtop> sounds more display related, perhaps driver or mode
<destroth> how do I run a tracert in linux?
<barfster> I am just putting an optical content onto a HDD
<Muelli> destroth: tracerout
<Muelli> destroth: traceroute
<plentok> what is the best way to check which graphics driver is loaded?
<Muelli> plentok: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<barfster> Muelli: usually I do it like dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/home/ps3/title.iso
<erUSUL> plentok: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<plentok> thanks! :)
<barfster> Then I copy the iso onto a different disk.
<Muelli> barfster: yeah. might be inefficient.
<splashtop> plentok system > admin > hardware
<Muelli> but shuold work as well
<destroth> whats the traceroute-nanog ?
<blorg_> hey guys. Is there a way to boot a live CD into pure text mode? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an Esprimo V6515 with nVidia graphics, and the screen freezes as soon as it switches to the graphical mode on boot.
<destroth> thats for quick answer BTW
<barfster> Muelli: That works, but I do not say the bs
<blorg_> I'd like to try installing the nvidia drivers - but I need a console to do that...
<barfster> Is ext4 only in the kernel or does it require anything outside the kernel as well?
<Muelli> barfster: so?
<rww> barfster: it's in-kernel
<janos> hello
<barfster> Muelli: So byte size does not have anything to do with compatibility?
<blorg_> Ctrl+Alt+Fx doesn't work - the screen is just stuck on what it displayed just bofore the switch.
<andresx> hi, I am having crash in Lucid with Synaptic and software center, somebody too?
<MaRk-I> blorg_: at grub press F6 and append "nomodeset"
<janos> some people know why my grub go in busybox?
<Muelli> barfster: well. usually not. But not always. In your case it porbably doesn't matter
<Muelli> !details | andresx
<blorg_> MaRk: Ahhh, thanks.
<ubottu> andresx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<destroth> what a good whois app?
<helios_> Is there a way to change the line spacing for my icons? There's a lot of space between the filenames when they are longer than one line.
<destroth> nvm ^.^
<plentok> I'm seeing nVidia (version 96) and nVidia(version 173) and a current version installed....can't see which version is current....96 and 173 are not activated
<abd_> I've written a kernel module but i don't know how can i load it on boot time, Ubuntu 10.04?
<Muelli> destroth: whois
<j_ayen_green> is there any way to just install php5.2 on lucid without doing the downgrade route? installing 5.2 to begin with, without installing 5.3 first? and to install the other pieces that the php installation leaves off like mcrypt, gd, curl?
<helios_> abd_: add it to /etc/inittab
<destroth> Yeah, i found that thanks Muelli
<abd_> helios_: tnx, .ko ro koja bezaram
<splashtop> plentok  if the driver isnt activated its running in generic
<helios_> j_ayen_green: download the source and build it yourself, or find a 5.2 package and use apt to install it
<abd_> helios_: sorry, where should i put .ko?
<splashtop> plentok oh wait, you show 3 diff drivers?
<abhijit> can I copy in my normal session and paste that in my ctrl + alt + f1 session?
<destroth> Can I call Qwest IP Admin And tellhim one ofhis nodedropping my connect?
<plentok> yes, three diff drivers
<Muelli> abhijit:  O_o No. Not easily. But why would you do that in first place?
<plentok> well, three different versions
<destroth> or how can i get a new node instead?
<splashtop> plentok well thats more choices than most have, but try one of the others see if it works better
<abhijit> Muelli, I am reading a guide for which i need to do some root actions. but I am in my normal account (which dont have root privelege) so rather than switching to root account i was thingking of this
<abhijit> :D
<abd_> helios_: there is no /etc//inittab?? O_o
<barfster> Muelli: It’s a UDF disk
<destroth> This is the node giving me an error 205.171.45.114
<j_ayen_green> helios_: sounds reasonable :)   I've been searching and found 20 different pages with 20 different sets of instructions... I'll look for a package
<Muelli> abhijit: O_o you can get root using "sudo" from wherever you are. I assume you are on your "desktop", that "normal" clicky sessinon. Just open a terminal and type sudo -s.
<abhijit> Muelli, I am on my standard account which dont have root privilages.
<Rehnquist> hi peeps!
<andresx> Ok, I have ubuntu 10.04, but I never update system since I install it, then clicked in "Update System Manager" the last week, and the process was right, without, But Now when I try to view "software origins/source" the window crash, both synaptic and ubuntu software center
<plentok> Update on nVidia progress... version 96 of the driver did not correct the corrupted font display...now trying version 173
<Rehnquist> i'm using 10.4 and my torrent speeds are HORRIBLY slow
<helios_> j_ayen_green: i've had to do that before, had a program our company used that broke with 5.3 so I had to find a 5.2 package, dont remember where though =/
<Muelli> abhijit: so? Just type sudo -s and you get a root shell
<helios_> Is there a way to change the line spacing for my icons? There's a lot of space between the filenames when they are longer than one line.
<destroth> Does anyone else get error from 205.171.45.114 ?
<astrojp> Is there any type of "EDI Software" available for Linux?
<j_ayen_green> helios_: yeah. 90% of what I do is site building with Drupal, and 5.3 is an issue
<abhijit> Muelli, abhijit is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<helios_> destroth: $ ping 205.171.45.114
<helios_> PING 205.171.45.114 (205.171.45.114) 56(84) bytes of data.
<helios_> 64 bytes from 205.171.45.114: icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=113 ms
<helios_> 64 bytes from 205.171.45.114: icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=111 ms
<FloodBot3> helios_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savid> Is it possible to create shortcuts or aliases for ssh,  so that "ssh someuser@someserver.whatever.com"  can be "ssh someserver" ?
<destroth> I am getting 800 - 5k ms
<splashtop> plentok if the other one does no better, verify that its got your monitor running in a naitive res and refresh rate. other than that i am not sure.
<destroth> ak average atm
<abd_> how should I load my kernel module at boot time ubuntu 10.04?  please give a newbie solution!
<dany> hi
<dany> can you tell me how find a given word in a file (i don't know the exact file) ? (bash)
<T7> hello all
<Muelli> abhijit: ... well. then it's not your "normal" account. You might jsut want to add yourself to that file using visudo.
<dany> for instance. I have a folder MYFOLDER with 10 files inside and I have to find the file where there is the word "HELLO"
<Muelli> dany: grep..?
<abhijit> Muelli, its my standard account.
<plentok> thanks slashtop!  This started after I tried connecting it to a video projector a few weeks ago....it just got worse
<T7> im new for xchat
<dany> Muelli: grep is not only for a single file?
<Muelli> dany: grep -r HELLO MYFOLDER/
<destroth> What you ping to the qwest node?
<dany> uhm
<Muelli> abhijit: then why are you not in the sudoers file?
<dany> ok I'm gonna try it
<dany> thx
<helios_> grep is for ALOT of things...
<destroth> **What's is your ping?
<dany> cool
<abhijit> Muelli, its by default not in the sudoers file. and I also dont want it do be :)
<Muelli> destroth: please shut it. We're not on your network and if you have networking troubles, seek advice with your ISP.
<Sjoerd1> What a warm welcome
<abhijit> !hi | Sjoerd1
<ubottu> Sjoerd1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sjoerd1> Haha, hi
<Rehnquist> so as i say, my torrent speeds are extremely slow. they go up to 1mbps but immediately go down again to 10kbps and so on. using 10.4, upnp enabled on router, ports seem to be fine, ufw is disabled. anyone any ideas? i tried deluge, utorrent and transmission, same symptoms
<haking7> hi
<destroth> You can ping the node to see if it is just me :(
<andresx> I have ubuntu 10.04, but I never update system since I install it, then clicked in "Update System Manager" the last week, and the process was right, without Errors apparently , But Now when I try to view "software origins/source" the window crash, both synaptic and ubuntu software cente
<[Raiden]> abd_: sudo echo "modulename" >>/etc/modules
<helios_> destroth: I pinged it for you, its working fine from my end, its something on yours.
<destroth> ty helios_
<plentok> It Worked!!!!!
<abd_> [Raiden]: and where should i put my .ko?
<Oer> andresx, open 1 application at the time, ór softwarecentre, ór synaptic
<plentok> Nvidia version 173 is activated and the corrupted fonts display is fixed!  Thanks!
<Muelli> abd_: Have you tried /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra ..?
<Sjoerd1> I'm seeking for some help with the MIMO UM-740-display
<abd_> Muelli: you mean copy it there?
<andresx> I know but never open two aplicattion the same time
<Muelli> abd_: no. putting your .ko there...
<andresx> oer: I know but never open two aplicattion the same time
<plentok> uh nope....the nvidia 173 driver did not work.... the corrupted display is back...will try version 96 again
<tc> does any body know a site that shows how to use geany?
<abd_> Muelli: ok, but there is no extra folder there O_o
<trojan_spike> tc, youtube it?
<prabs> iam using virtualbox but i cant use it because  ask the driver "vboxdrv". what to do ......?
<tc> its an IDE
<destroth> This is CANONICAL ?
<Muelli> abd_: why don't you just create it and just try it?!
<tc> I did find a youtube vid but it was crappy
<prabs> iam using virtualbox but i cant use it because  ask the driver "vboxdrv". what to do ......?
<abd_> Muelli: OK, i'll try, tnx
<trojan_spike> help file?? visit website for it?? if any
<Anon372> hi :)
<[Raiden]> abd_: I do not know.  try copy to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers  and run sudo depmod -a
<Anon372> i have no idea why i am Anon. i just signed up x.x
<tc> question about ubuntu. How do you get ubuntu to work with HD TVs?
<helios_> Any way to change the line spacing in icons? There's too much space between the filename lines, I want to condense it down?
<helios_> tc: it works with my hdtv...what problem are you having?
<tc> I started it up with the TV on. The splash would show but it wouldnt show the login screen.
<tc> I was able to use virtual terminal though
<helios_> are you sure your vid card cand handle the resolution?
<tc> its an 8800gt
<abd_> [Raiden]: yes it worked, modinfo find my module, tnx very much
<[Raiden]> no problem ^)
<tc> do you think its the Nvidia driver i was using?
<blorg_> MaRk-I: Wooo, thanks. It works now :)
<MaRk-I> blorg_: yw, but if you install you have to make sure you add it to grub
<helios_> tc: possibly, does it go to "No Input Detected" or something similar on your TV?
<helios_> Nobody knows about the line spacing in icons? =/
<tc> no just a black screen at login
<blorg_> It is already installed, I just couldn't acess it :-> - I can install the nVidia driver now and see what happens.
<Sjoerd1> Hello, i'm trying to get my Mimo screen working. I've got touch now, but no visual. It did show a ubuntu-splashscreen. But that was it. It continued on my normal screen. If i disconnect the normal screen, nothing happens. Just green on my Mimo
<Pretutim> entrei
<helios_> tc: if you autologin instead of prompt for un/pw at login, does it work?
<helios_> There is too much space between the lines of text on my icons, is there any way to adjust the space between the lines of text?
<barfster> I have a system mounted from two HDDs, I would like to make an exact copy of the two either to a 3rd HDD or an ISO
<barfster> I doubt dd can be used for this
<coz_> helios_,   could you screenshot that and upload to picpaste.com ...let me take a look at it
<maraja> wich is the best and easy to use sofware for domestic finances?
<plentok> Update on corrupted font issue and nVidia drivers....version 96 seems to be working well so far.  Thanks for the help...at least I can see what I'm doing now... was working on this thing nearly blind...the fonts were unreadable
<erUSUL> maraja: gnucash ?
<helios_> coz_: sure one moment
<Rehnquist> hi all, sorry i got disconnected. my problem: using ubuntu 10.4 and broadcom proprietary wifi drivers are VERY slow. anyone any ideas?
<tc> i never tried that. hold on itll try
<Rehnquist> my connection is stable but speeds are very bad
<maraja> do you think so? Is it easy to use?
<coz_> Rehnquist,  mm  I am not up on wifi   but if no one knows here   ...and in the meantime you could try the ##linux channel
<Rehnquist> alright
<Rehnquist> thx!
<intranut> barfster, i would like to convert .iso to .img to do dd to my usb how can i do that
<barfster> ?
<barfster> img is iso?
<barfster> or no?
<intranut> yes
<intranut> no
<barfster> and what would you like to do?
<andresx> I have ubuntu 10.04, but I never update system since I install it, then clicked in "Update System Manager" the last week, and the process was right, without Errors apparently , But Now when I try to view "software origins/source" the window crash, synaptic and ubuntu software center
<coz_> helios_,  did you get that screenshot??
<barfster> andresx: Good luck, I never used GUI
<helios_> coz_: http://picpaste.com/sshot.jpg
<coz_> helios_,  oooo
<intranut> i have a iso file need to make a bootable thumbdrive how should i proceed
<helios_> that mean you know how to fix, coz_?
<coz_> helios_,  is there one of those files that is small...non personal...that you could upload to speedyshare.com  so i can test it here  ...that looks quite odd
<s3r3n1t7> !usbboot
<s3r3n1t7> !usb | intranut
<ubottu> intranut: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<andresx> The How do I to change software origin from terminal, for fix it my problem?
<Oer> andresx, open 1 application at the time, ór softwarecentre, ór synaptic , NOT both at the same time.
<coz_> helios_,   is that komodo-edit-5 file small and non personal?
<helios_> yeah
<naxil> i have a problem on grub. system go in busybox (!alert /dev/.... ) on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<philinux> intranut: And http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<coz_> helios_,  ok upload to speedyshare.com give me the link to it when finised
<andresx> Oer: I don't never open 2 aplication at the same time.
<coz_> finished
<xangua> andresx: did you add some extra repositories/ppa ¿¿
<helios_> coz_: http://www.speedyshare.com/files/23503337/komodo-edit-5.desktop
<andresx> Yes but I don't know quit or eliminate
<zen> intranut, try UNetbootin
<s3r3n1t7> naxil, I'm afraid I can't help you just yet, but we'll need some more information. The !alert sentence, can you write it out completely for us and ask your question to the channel again with that information?
<coz_> helios_,  ok it has to be a setting on your end because here is is spaced properly...so first  open up  system/preferences/appearance
<andresx> xangua: Yes but I don't know quit or eliminate
<coz_> helios_,  go to the fonts tab
<helios_> fonts tab where
<intranut> thanks
<coz_> helios_,   under  system/preferences/appearance
<hikenboot> hello anyone able to tell me why i might be getting mount error: mount point /tmp/smbshare is not a directory when the share is infact a directory
<coz_> helios_,  are you on gnome?
<abhijit> I am following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and while doing sudo apt-get install freecol-dbgsym=2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1 it gives me error coudnt find package.
<abhijit> please help
<helios_> ok there coz_
<ilhan> türk yok mu
<coz_> helios_,  ok which font and size of gont is set for the system
<coz_> helios_,  rather size of "font"
<helios_> Garuda Book 9 for all, Monospace 8 for fixed width font
<lucas_is_back> irc.epiknet.org
<andresx> xangua: Yes but I don't know quit or eliminate from terminal
<lucas_is_back> join /irc.epiknet.org
<coz_> helios_,  did you change the font from the default??
<helios_> yes
<abhijit> lucas_is_back, /server irc.epiknet.org
<coz_> helios_,  ok that is the problem then
<xangua> andresx: then google how to edit your sourcelist and eliminate what you added
<coz_> helios_,   did you change it to be smaller overall?
<abhijit> lucas_is_back, or /newserver irc.epiknet.org if you want to be on freenode too
<aot2002> I can't get any mouse or keyboard working after a clone of ubuntu? anyone know what might be the issue?
<helios_> yeah
<coz_> helios_,   change it back to Sans 10  for everything but the fixed font  just to be sure
<xangua> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list < andresx
<maltini> hi, ! :)
<coz_> helios_,  I have the name of a font that is much smaller and clearer for you  but lets test this first
<helios_> hm, sans 9 works right, so i guess its just the font i was using
<coz_> helios_,  ok hold on
<shiv_> Running pavilion dv2500. Everytime I reboot I have to manyally turn wifi switch that is in from of the laptop to off and then on to connect wifi. After that it connects automatically after sleep/wake. But every reboot I have to go thru the ritual of turning off and back on. Any suggestions?
<coz_> helios_,   go here   http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Luxi-Sans  and download the luxisans font
<lucas_is_back> guys, i need help
<abhijit> !ask | lucas_is_back
<ubottu> lucas_is_back: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maltini> Hello, I would like to ask whether Ubuntu is better from mint?
<coz_> helios_,  tell me when you have done that
<helios_> got it
<lucas_is_back> how do i connect to another server
<abhijit> lucas_is_back, or /newserver irc.epiknet.org if you want to be on freenode too
<abhijit> lucas_is_back, /server irc.epiknet.org
<coz_> helios_,  ok  is is packaged?
<helios_> yeah its zip with 4 ttfs in it
<destroth> How can I get htop to give be a print of all the running processes?
<coz_> helios_,  ok right click that package and   "Extract here"
<DarkStar1> I need to clone my Windows HD. What's the best possible software to achieve this in ubuntu?
<coz_> helios_,  open that folder and double click the first font image
<coz_> helios_,   a   dialog will open and you can install it from that dialog
<maltini> Who have Linux mint?
<coz_> helios_,  let me know when you have dont that
<abhijit> !mint | maltini
<ubottu> maltini: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<helios_> is this the new ubuntu font i read about?
<DNS777> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<helios_> ok, installed
<maltini> ubottu: Ok, thanks
<DNS777> the trigg0r dont worx eh
<coz_> helios_,   I dont think so but I use this font often ...it is smaller in size,,, well spaced / kerned.... and very clear
<coz_> helios_,  ok now open a terminal
<DNS777> oh now
<froschi> hey peoples: on an older ubuntu i had a sound mixer (somewhere at the loudspeaker icon/right click), where i could set 'subwoofer volume' or the like and some other attributes for the external usb speakers... now in 10.4 i don't find anything to control it. suggesteions?
<DNS777> lol lag
<helios_> done
<coz_> helios_,    sudo fc-cache -fv
<coz_> helios_,  that will regenerate font cache making this font available
<shiv_> Running pavilion dv2500. Everytime I reboot I have to manually turn wifi switch  in front of the laptop to off and then on to connect wifi. After that it connects automatically even with sleep/wake. But after every reboot I have to go thru the ritual of turning the switch off and back on. Any suggestions?
<helios_> sudo: fc-cache-fv: command not found
<helios_> its ok though i see the font listed in the appearance window
<coz_> helios_,  o0
<coz_> helios_,  ok
<coz_> helios_,  although that command should have worked
<coz_> helios_,  see if you like the way this font looks for your needs
<helios_> yeah thats odd
<helios_> yes this one should work thanks a lot
<shiv_> brb
<coz_> helios_,  no problem
<s3r3n1t7> coz_, are you sure it shouldn't be fc-cache ? because with -fc isn't anywhere ..
<maltini> what he serves for command <sudo fc-cache -fv ?
<coz_> s3r3n1t7,   should be   fc-cache -fv
<dtownhero> anybody in here use empathy the chat client and willing to help me with a strange problem?
<s3r3n1t7> coz_, i just looked at the error he got :-) nm my comment
<helios_> coz_: sudo fc-cache worked
<xangua> !anyone > dtownhero
<ubottu> dtownhero, please see my private message
<coz_> helios_,  that command should be  sudo   fc-cache -fv
<maltini> <dtownhero> ?
<coz_> s3r3n1t7,  definitly the command is  sudo fc-cache -fv
<helios_> $ sudo fc-ca
<helios_> fc-cache  fc-cat
<helios_> tab completion gave me just those two
<coz_> helios_,  I must have spelled it wrong    sudo fc-cache -fv
<coz_> helios_,  its   fv  not fc
<s3r3n1t7> coz_, Yes. I can see the space between fc-cache and -fv. However, he misspelled the command, giving the error.
<dtownhero> so I use empathy across many computers and lately when I receive a "friend" request (when somebody asks me to add them to my chat list) I have to clear these requests like a million times. Across all computers. I'm really close to going back to pidgin.
<coz_> s3r3n1t7,  I think that was my fault
<s3r3n1t7> coz_, No. Your command clearly states a space between them.
<helios_> ~$ sudo fc-cache-fv
<helios_> sudo: fc-cache-fv: command not found
<feedmecereal> Please help!! Ubuntu is booting into a blank profile. I was told to do "sudo chmod 777 /home/danny" and then "sudo chmod 755 /home/danny" but that didn't work.
<dtownhero> in fact I'm just going to do that - I tried giving this crappy program a chance but it is terrible.
<coz_> helios_,   there should be a space after  fc-cache    -fv
<helios_> oh haha
<helios_> aight its going now
<maltini> <feedmecereal>what for you is copying badly
<coz_> helios_,  when somone types a command here  ...hopefully spelled correctly...simply highlight the command here and  then just middle click inside the terminal window to paste
<coz_> helios_,  that works system wide  from anyplace to anywhere
<feedmecereal> maltini: I'm not sure what you mean by that. Could you be more clear, please?
<feedmecereal> maltini: nothing is copying
<segagan> i been a ubuntu user  sence dapper and podnutz just kicked me for no reason... :-(
<coz_> segagan,   on this channel?
<helios_> coz_ and s3r3n1t7 thanks for the help...im not a newbie, just never had a font problem before
<s3r3n1t7> helios_, the credit goes to coz_
<coz_> helios_,  yeah free fonts  you have to be careful..the kerning  can be really bad on them
<double-rainbow> $ sudo make install
<double-rainbow> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<maltini> Feedmecereal, what are you trying to do? what for you doesn't work?
<s3r3n1t7> double-rainbow, do not copy in here. Use pastebin for that.
<mr_hai> I want to get my webcan up and running but I do not know where to start, I have the drivers for everything on my computer but I dont know what I need to do
<double-rainbow> ok
<mr_hai> webcam
<segagan> is there a comand for beta stuff
<double-rainbow> well it was just those 2 lines
<destroth> Can someone tell me why I have all these tty in httop that I didn't start and if I kill it comes back with new PID?
<destroth> htop*
<s3r3n1t7> destroth, alt f1-f7 spawn their tty's. They're probably the ones you're seeing.
<feedmecereal> maltini: When I login, I get a blank profile. I was having other trouble logging in earlier but the fix apparently broke my system even more. All of the files in /home are gone. I was using an encrypted /home.
<destroth> just 1 - 6
<feedmecereal> maltini: It is as if all of the files in /home are gone.
<destroth> ty
<maltini> feedmecereal, Do I understand that now everyone are using it and you don't want it?
<maltini> feedmecereal, I understand that now everyone are using it and you don't want it
<mr_hai> I want to get my webcam up and running but I do not know where to start, I have the drivers for everything on my computer but I dont know what I need to do
<io> !webcam | mr_hai
<ubottu> mr_hai: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xangua> (10:14:16) xangua: mr_hai: webcams are just normally recognized, have you installed a viewer like cheese¿
<mr_hai> not yet
<destroth> How can i bind my gedit to open multiple saved windows from my commands icon?
<coz_> helios_,  just to be clear   kerning is the spacing between each letter  so they look coherent mean no extra space between upper case W and lower case o.. bad kerning  or bad tracking  can lead to the problem you had with that particular font
<naxil> i have this problem Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/9b5f8718-ecc. does not exist.
<naxil> some people can helpme?
<Kwpolska> what are you trying to do
<helios_> awesome, thanks for the info coz_
<coz_> helios_,  no problem
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<naxil> hi wildcard
<naxil> can u help me
<Kwpolska> naxil: I asked you a question
<wildc4rd> if its a very very simple question, you stand a chance
<naxil> i have ubuntu 10.04 LTS and this problem Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/9b5f8718-ecc. does not exist.
<s3r3n1t7> Kwpolska, if you are direction a question, then put their names in front of it.
<Kwpolska> s3r3n1t7: i know
<s3r3n1t7> s/direction/directing/
<naxil> ok
<Kwpolska> naxil: You didn't answered my question. What are you trying to do?
<destroth> Will someone direct me toward a good resource for pen testing?
<naxil> give me the question
<naxil> i have this problem Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/9b5f8718-ecc. does not exist.
<Kwpolska> naxil: I don't want to repeat 3rd time
<Kwpolska> naxil: What are you doing?
<WaltzingAlong> naxil: booting? attempting to mount? check /etc/fstab    might be a line commented out "/dev/sda4 was named during upgrade"
<pedro> wenas
<shrike_> hi, im interested in installing ubuntu on a netbook.  has 4 partitions (the max), i can only sacrifice 1 of them and still dual boot into winblows 7 (necessity unfortunately).  Any idea how i can get a / partition and a swap partition?
<WaltzingAlong> shrike_: max 4 primary partitions?
<stanmancan> How do I install the kernel source?
<shrike_> yeah...not sure if swap and / can be logical?
<WaltzingAlong> shrike_: so introduce extended/logical
<erUSUL> stanmancan: linux-source
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<erUSUL> shrike_: linux can bve installed in either type of partitions
<BluesKaj> shrike_, a swap isn't always necessary
<shrike_> whats a good tool for doing formating?  the stock ubuntu netbook edition installer doesnt seem to allow me to create logical
<stanmancan> erUSUL: Err http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main linux-source-2.6.31 2.6.31-20.58
<stanmancan>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<stanmancan> Err http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main linux-source 2.6.31.20.33
<stanmancan>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<destroth> Does anyone know a good noob guide to pen testing pls?
<FloodBot3> stanmancan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> stanmancan: a problem in the server. try later
<shrike_> BluesKaj: true, only have 1 gig of ram though, concerned it will be an issue
<ojii> hi everyone
<stanmancan> erUSUAL: yuck, okay thanks
<naxil> waltz what i can do?
<BluesKaj> shrike_, do you need those rescue partitions required by windows ?
<erUSUL> stanmancan: no problem; you can allway get vanilla source from kernel.org
<naxil> booting
<ojii> I just got myself a 2TB external HD and would like to backup my system, however all information I found on the wiki is about backing up directories. I would like to back up my full system so that in a worst case scenario I could use the backup to get the exact setup I had at that point including all applications, configurations, updates etc. is that possible?
<BluesKaj>  shrike_, or that comes with the windows install/
<destroth> You could always get a USB or external for linux
<DIL> i have the latest flash player 10.1 installed on lucid but i am prompted to update my flash player
<destroth> USB linux is awsome anyway
<tc> try partimage or its sucesor
<shrike_> BluesKaj: I blew away the recovery partition, leaving win7, win7boot, efi
<econdudeawesome> how hard is it to set up dual boot between fedora and ubuntu? Should I install ubuntu second to ensure GRUB2 is used?
<shrike_> destroth: yeah, im using it now, it is awesome.  really want to use ubuntu most of the time though so would like it on the hd
<ojii> tc, was that for me? AFAIK you have to unmount a partition to back it up using partimage, I can't see how that is usable if I want daily/weekly snapshots
<abhijit> econdudeawesome, no hard. its normal and easy
<tc> does ubuntu work well with HD TVs? I don't know why I have problems.
<destroth> Backtrack has a USB ISO, it has a bunch of security tools built in
<erUSUL> ojii: use clonezilla or partimage/fsarchiver to make images of the disk paritions ?
<BluesKaj> shrike_, w7 boot will be sacrificed when you install ubuntu, grub will become the bootloader for all OS's
<N00b001> Hey guise, I have just installed a new sata drive on my computer but Ubuntu is not detecting it. I think it might be a bios think and I was wondering whether reseting the bios to the defaults would fix it. I was just wondering, is there anything I should be careful about before reseting the bios?
<intranut> hi abhijit
<ojii> erUSUL, but the wiki explicitly warns from making images of partitions, that sounds scary
<destroth> What is your wifi adapter?
<erUSUL> what wiki ?
<abhijit> hello intranut
<shrike_> BluesKaj: ahhhh, so the w7 boot is just some lamo grub like thing?
<ojii> erUSUL, the ubuntu wiki on backing up your system
<BluesKaj> if it w7 boot has it's own partition then that's adiff story . shrike_
<erkan^> who have QTM too?
<DIL> N00b001, sometimes in bios a particular port needs to be enabled
<terry> Is asking about xchat offtopic here?
<ojii> erUSUL, also for partimage, i think you'll have to unmount your partition, so I don't see how i can use that on my main partition
<erUSUL> N00b001: check "dmesg | grep -i ata"
<philinux> N00b001: I would not reset the bios just yet.
<erUSUL> ojii: a livecd
<terry> Is asking about xchat client offtopic here?
<philinux> N00b001: does the new drive show up during POST
<erUSUL> terry: no
<ojii> erUSUL, that doesn't make backups easy... I want them daily or at least weekly, and I want them as automated as possible
<N00b001> thanks DIL, erUSUL and philinux. I'll try your advice now! What is POST?
<shrike_> hmmm, yeah.  guess I will just try and get a couple of logical partitions in there.  What a mess, and all just for windows
<root> hola
<erUSUL> !es | root
<ubottu> root: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> I installed w7 on my laptop , then lucid , now what afactory install does is another matter , shrike_
<Guest37436> hello
<xangua> Guest37436:  not a good idea entering as ....well root
<terry> How do I configure xchat to open the irc link here http://www.iptorrents.com/login.php
<destroth> lol
<terry> ?
<erUSUL> ojii: then backup your /home and maybe /etc and /var/ and follow the !clone advice to mantain your package slection
<Guest37436> a
<philinux> N00b001: messages from the bios before grub
<destroth> close window and don't sudo xchat
<destroth> rofl
<ojii> erUSUL, do you know if when I backup / and restore that onto an empty partition (formatted correctly obviously) if I could boot that?
<philinux> !post | N00b001
<terry> How do I configure xchat to open the irc link here http://www.iptorrents.com/login.php?
<destroth> power on selt test?
<MaRk-I> terry: you cant
<mr_mustard> hey... is it possible to make nvidia driver with twinview "monitor aware"? it opens my windows in random monitors, and when the program has a splash screen, the splash opens in the middle of both monitors
<erUSUL> ojii: you should be able. excluse /proc/ /sys/ from the backup
<terry> But in MIRC I could?
<terry> in windows
<shrike_> yeah BluesKaj, its OEM installed, no recovery disks.  i already did a dd to backup recovery partition, looking into backing up/getting rid of the w7boot partition
<N00b001> erUSUL, i tried the command you told me, the results are here: http://pastebin.com/mXn1auQh It should detect 2 80GB drives and one 250 GB drive, I think a 80GB is still missing...
<BluesKaj> shrike_, what is determining the number of partitions you are restricted to , the BIOS?
<MaRk-I> terry: then make a plugin to parse the username, password and captcha
<destroth> mr_mustard Mine did same thing, I think it's a bug
<shrike_> BluesKaj: yes
<terry> I dont get u?
<erkan^> I use a blogger. Perhaps do you know how must I a setting for a blogger in QTM, see a picture: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TEme_uL--wI/AAAAAAAAAkE/0nAXP3iYHic/s640/account%20for%20qtm.png
<N00b001> philinux, I did not read those messages, I'll check that in a bit. Thanks for the advice!
<terry> Whats  make a plugin to parse?
<erUSUL> N00b001: ata2: port disabled. ignoring. ??? disabled in bios ?
<shrike_> apparently 4 primary partitions, i suppose I can make a primary and logical, trying to figure that out
<philinux> N00b001: yep like both my sata drives show up in the post boot messages.
<terry> Whats  make a plugin to parse?
<mr_mustard> destroth, yeah... curiously, it worked well in some previous versions... support for some features usually keep receding between the versions, forth and back...
<terry> Whats  make a plugin to parse?
<shrike_> sweet!  gparted is on this version of ubuntu.  problem may be solved
<terry> Whats  make a plugin to parse?
<erUSUL> N00b001: the two 80 GiB disks are pata ?
<abhijit> !repeat | terry
<ubottu> terry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<BluesKaj> shrike_, it looks like W7 makes it's own boot partition during the install and retains it after linux/grub is installed :(
<N00b001> erUSUL, there is nothing plugged to the 2nd sata port, maybe thats the reason why it is disabled. Maybe I should just plug the missing drive to port 2? Yes, I got 2 80GB disks and one 250GB
<erkan^> :(
<erUSUL> N00b001: whch one is missing ?
<terry> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<destroth> mr_mustard i played hell getting it to work with compiz, are you using that? Those guys helped me out a bit.
<euph0ria> terry: what do you want?
<erkan^> Nobody doesn't want help me :(
<jefke> hello, i want to record a stream from my /dev/video0 (usb attached), i have only terminal access, how can i set this up?
<N00b001> erUSUL, the one plugged to the 4rth sata port
<erUSUL> N00b001: i only see two sata ports there ...
<erUSUL> N00b001: ata3 and ata4
<shrike_> BluesKaj: yeah and apparently its a "non standard sector zoning" so if you blow away the partition it corrupts the partition table
<N00b001> erUSUL: I got 4 ports in the motherboard... I plugged the drive to the 4th...
<DIL> ojii, see spada
<erUSUL> N00b001: i recommend you to chexck bios and configure the sata chip to be in ahci mode. ( no legacy nor raid ) linux works best that way
<sindegra> I've got ALSA without pulseaudio and it just refuses to play sounds from seperate applications. Anyone know the answer?
<philinux> !question | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<N00b001> thanks erUSUL. I understood half of what you said, I'm really a noob! Could you please recommend me a url where I can read a bit on how to execute your recommendation? Thanks a lot for helping me!
<Gambino> After I install a package from system, where can I find the app?
<vivek40> Hii a little ot of context but can anyone just check and let me know if http://www.dojotoolkit.org is working or not .. I am unable to open that page.. keep getting weerror 101
<destroth> Does anyone know of a good pen testing guide / book for linux/unix based OS?
<HermanDE> Why does IIS7.5 make Apache look like childs play?
<xangua> !manual > destroth
<ubottu> destroth, please see my private message
<xangua> Gambino: what app¿
<erUSUL> N00b001: enter in bios set up ( depending on moderboarth you will have to press one key or the other during boot) look for options for the sata chipset/storage controller/ etc... in there change the mode to AHCI if you can
<llutz> !ot > HermanDE who cares
<ubottu> HermanDE, please see my private message
<Gambino> xangua, VLC.
<xangua> apps>video and sound i supose Gambino
<HermanDE> !ot > llutz who cares
<ubottu> llutz, please see my private message
<Gambino> Not there.
<xangua> HermanDE: stop that please
<destroth> looking for something more focused on networks and security
<N00b001> thansk a lot erUSUL, I'm going now!
<erUSUL> no problem
<xangua> Gambino: how exactly did you installed it¿ from repositories¿
<sindegra> I've got ALSA without pulseaudio and it just refuses to play sounds from seperate applications. Anyone know the answer?
<Gambino> xangua, System>Admin>Packages
<am0k0815> has anyone had problems with google earth ? i suppose i have a problem with the ati drivers
<xangua> Gambino: then just open the launcher (alt+F2) and type vlc, press enter
<am0k0815> glxinfo says no direct rendering
<Rehnquist> hi again, i have to ask this again... i'm using a broadband wifi card in my laptop, BCM4328, and it's very slow on ubuntu 10.4. i tried reinstalling the driver but so far nothing helped. any ideas?
<rbreg> salut tout le monde
<chatopex> google earth work fine for me, on my 10.04
<Gambino> xangua, Not there, nothing happens.
<xangua> Gambino: then you did not install it
<chatopex> i have Nvidia
<erUSUL> am0k0815: what graphic card ?
<rbreg> hi everybody
<erUSUL> am0k0815: check ( or paste in a pastebin) the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> !paste | am0k0815
<ubottu> am0k0815: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MaRk-I> Gambino: check in Applications/Sound and Video
<xangua> Gambino: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Gambino> VLC is already marked in packages, as installed. It's not in apps.
<philinux> Gambino: apps>sound & video
<Gambino> NOT in apps! Sound & video, or any where else.
<xangua> Gambino: if it's not in the menu and you can't also launch it with comands, there is something wrong or you need glasses maybe
<destroth> whats the ot channel pls?
<xangua> !ot > destroth
<ubottu> destroth, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<destroth> ty@!
<philinux> Gambino: run it from a terminal
<stanmancan> erUSUL: I need the linux source to install another package. Will the vanilla source work as well, or will i need to install the ones in the ubuntu repos?
<am0k0815> hmm and now ? ;)
<erUSUL> stanmancan: for compiling modules usually you only need the kernel headers
<erUSUL> stanmancan: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<Gambino> Hmm, VLC in terminal gives errors.
<erUSUL> am0k0815: tell us the url of the paste
<philinux> Gambino: use pastebin for the errors
<philinux> Gambino: sudo apt-get purge vlc then install it
<Gambino> philinux, I am new to Ubuntu/ Linux. I have no idea what you just said.
<stanmancan> erUSUL: Is there an easy way to install "RECOMMENDED" packages?
<erUSUL> stanmancan: by default ubuntu is configured to install recomended packages
<philinux> Gambino: open a terminal apps>access> and paste that in sudo apt-get purge vlc
<Gambino> http://stupidvlc.pastebin.com/SUGyVfa3
<erUSUL> stanmancan: but there is an option for Aptitude/apt-get for installing them with a package
<am0k0815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468496/
<philinux> Gambino: here's what i get from vlc. VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye [0x1ace4b8] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<stanmancan> erUSUL: The following packages are RECOMMENDED but will NOT be installed:
<xangua> Gambino: try to see if the more recent version workd, do you know how to add a PPA¿
<Gambino> After the sudo thing... http://stupidvlc.pastebin.com/maiCxHTq
<Gambino> xangua, No, sorry.
<Gambino> Sorry, brb kid duty.
<erUSUL> stanmancan: paste the whole message
<stanmancan> erUSUL: I got the --with-recommends
<xangua> Gambino: Package vlc is not installed, so not removed ¿¿ jum
<stanmancan> erUSUL: I am getting this now though: http://screencast.com/t/NDMyYjBlZT
<stanmancan> I assume thta's kind of usuer specific but should  just hit okay?
<philinux> Gambino: sudo apt-get install vlc
<erUSUL> stanmancan: sure
<Rehnquist> can anyone please help me...? i'm using a broadband wifi card in my laptop, BCM4328, and it's very slow on ubuntu 10.4. it goes up to the maximum bandwidth at one moment and plummets to 5kb the other. i tried reinstalling the driver but so far nothing helped. any ideas?
<evergreenteresa> Hi. Can someone tell me why firefox shows the same font in every website? I already have the option enabled: "allow pages to choose their own fonts"
<Gambino> Seems to be installing after sudo. Why did it not install when I used package manager?
<helios_> Rehnquist: what are you measuring speed with? you talking a torrent download, an HTTP download, FTP file transfers...?
<Daekdroom> evergreenteresa, try installing msttcorefonts package.
<splashtop> Rehnquist like sprint wireless etc?  could be system congestions etc?
<Rehnquist> i tried connecting with cable and it works fine
<Rehnquist> i tried torrent, http so far
<Rehnquist> and same result
<Rehnquist> system congestion? i have nothing running at the moment
<Rehnquist> it's a fresh install
<splashtop> Rehnquist it could possibly be signal Db, or network congestion etc. wireless broadband isnt quite as freeflowing at dsl/cable
<destroth> ??? ??????
<splashtop> Rehnquist not your system, the cell carriers system
<holly> ?
<evergreenteresa> Daekdroom, msttcorefonts does not appear in my synaptic. What do you suggest?
<Rehnquist> i'm two feet from my router and i've never had such problems in win7
<holly> hello everyone
<destroth> hi
<splashtop> Rehnquist  you said wireless broadband
<helios_> splashtop: i dont think hes using an cell card, just a wifi card
<Rehnquist> sorry, just a simple laptop wifi card connected to wifi router
<splashtop> Rehnquist ah ok that isnt wifi broadband, just wifi lan. disregard what i said previously then
<Rehnquist> ok sorry for it :)
<Daekdroom> evergreenteresa, what about ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<splashtop> Rehnquist no worries. is the speed bad only in linux?
<Rehnquist> yes, only in linux
<Rehnquist> and only on wifi
<Rehnquist> i've tried reinstalling the wifi driver and it doesn't seem to help
<MichealH> Hello, Will OpenSSH communicate with Windows?
<Rehnquist> i'm wondering if there's any other drivers for broadcom in linux?
<splashtop> Rehnquist hmm. not sure there, did you try looking on broadcoms website?
<destroth> we used putty in windows
<jpds> MichealH: With a Windows client like Putty? Yes.
<destroth> i know that works
<abhijit> !broadcom | Rehnquist
<ubottu> Rehnquist: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MichealH> Thanks jpds& others
 * splashtop hugs ubottu 
<bleah> guys how can i create a multiple bootable pendrive ?
<destroth> putty ssh is pretty easy to use point and click, and it works in linux as well.
<Rehnquist> i have this: bcmwl-kernel-source
<abhijit> bleah, as per my logic it will work. just make two partitions using gpated and install linux there
<stomp_stompclap> Hi, i'm new to ubuntu
<abhijit> !welcome | stomp_stompclap
<ubottu> stomp_stompclap: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<stomp_stompclap> cool thanks
<Rehnquist> but thanks guys, i'll try extracting the firmware!
<bleah> abhijit:  i want to make a bootable pendrive and i want to put ubuntu , lubuntu , mint i want to choose one for instalation if some of my friends want to install ubuntu or anotherone
<abhijit> bleah, size of pen drive?
<bleah> 8 gb
<abhijit> bleah, it should work. you just give it a try.
<abhijit> bleah, are you use netbootin to write os
<bleah> write os
<abhijit> bleah, yes.
<bleah> ok , thx i will try whit usb-creator
<architecture> omg you guys in here are clone crazy
<MasterRoot> mods: is there an off topic ubuntu room?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | MasterRoot
<ubottu> MasterRoot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhijit> bleah, if possible come back and tell me about it. if I am not here then just drop me a memo. :)
<bleah> ok :)
<MasterRoot> ZykoticK9: that's the one, thanks!
<stukad> somone managed to play any fps games in ubuntu without lag (jerky mouse, screen) ?
<ZykoticK9> stukad, yes.  What gfx card are you using?
<stukad> ZykoticK9, GTX280
<ZykoticK9> stukad, is that ATI?
<stukad> nvidia
<wfamy> is there an upstat gourou to help me launching an interactive python dialog scrip under upstart before any-dm loggin
<aot2002> anyone know what would cause a X lockup?
<ZykoticK9> stukad, i have no issues with my Nvidia 8800 playing most games.  What FPS are you playing?  Wine or native?
<stukad> ZykoticK9, quakelive native / cs1.6 in wine
<stukad> ZykoticK9, got the same jerkyness lags in both games
<stockhunter> would anyone like to help me with burning a data dvd?
<ZykoticK9> stukad, QuakeLive worked very well for me.  I haven't tried CS.
<stukad> ZykoticK9, what drivers are you using?
<ZykoticK9> stukad, current (195)
<stukad> same here :/
<dr34mc0d3r> im on ubuntu 10.04 - how can i tell what video card is installed?
<ZykoticK9> dr34mc0d3r, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<stockhunter> woops, wrong room
<bleah> abhijit: http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<stukad> ZykoticK9, any custom settings done in the "nvidia x server settings" ?
<dr34mc0d3r> <ZykoticK9> - no easy way for nubies?
<splashtop> dr34mc0d3r you could click system prefs hardware, and see what driver its using. thats quick
<ZykoticK9> stukad, yes and no - you might want to try disabling "sync to vblank" but it may create tearing in videos (FYI there is one setting in Nvidia Settings and one in Compiz for sync)
<guest> video problem here.   display works flawlessly until the screen gets blanked by either {screen saver, user logout, switch tty's, or xorg reset} at which point there is on GUI until full reboot of the machine, anyone know anything about this?
<duffydack> I wish ATI drivers would fix tearing once and for all...
<stukad> ZykoticK9, sync to vblank is off, i dont use compiz :/
<muzer> Is there a good tutorial for setting up a repo? I've googled around and the only ones I've found either rely on programs that I can't find in the Ubuntu repo, or gave me a mysterious error when I tried to use them
<guest> using vesa driver ^
<duffydack> vsync in CCC and vsync in compiz settings enabled and still tearing.
<splashtop> duffydack lock sync to refresh is only way
<ZykoticK9> stukad, sorry no other suggestions for ya.  good luck man.
<stukad> ZykoticK9, thanx anyway :)
<Gornjak> guest, my screen got blank after screensaver aswell, the user login was still there it just wasn't visible so i just typed my password in and that worked.
<duffydack> splashtop, what?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! What is a good mount point for my OS partition?
<splashtop> duffydack enable vsync to eliminate sheer and tear
<econdudeawesome> "/"?
<duffydack> splashtop, I already said I have..  2 of them
<muzer> econdudeawesome, if you're going to be booting from it, / is a good plan
<muzer> lol
<pedro_> hi
<econdudeawesome> muzer my plan is to dual boot two OS's--mount point should be the same?
<guest> Gornjak: yeah the gui is still there but can't be seen,   and logging back in doesn't change it,   still, long time no see
<duffydack> free radeon driver is fine, but blows for performance.
<econdudeawesome> muzer ubuntu is being install secondso I can use GRUB2
<muzer> econdudeawesome, the OS you're not booting from should have a different mountpoint
<subspider> hi
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu ;)
<guest> Gornjak: at least i know it's not just me   ;/
<econdudeawesome> muzer does it matter which I choose? Should I create a new "folder" for the mountpoint?
<froschi> and again: hey peoples: on an older ubuntu i had a sound mixer (somewhere at the loudspeaker icon/right click), where i could set 'subwoofer volume' or the like and some other attributes for the external usb speakers... now in 10.4 i don't find anything to control it. suggesteions?
<subspider> i can read cd or dvds why??
<muzer> econdudeawesome, if you're going through the installer, it should be created automatically
<muzer> econdudeawesome, I would put it in /media somewhere (like /media/other_os or something), but it honestly doesn't matter
<aot2002> i cloned my drive using rsync and reinstalled grub, the computer boots fine but when GDM comes up it locks up ...no keyboard or mouse... But the old drive works fine no problems... the filesystem is the same so im trying to figure out why it's giving me problems, where should i start looking to get this resolved?
<naxil> some people can help me with a !alert dev/uu-iid"
<guest> froschi: terminal command; alsamixer
<econdudeawesome> muzer well, here goes
<destroth> Is there a binary translator I can use to translate the packets in wireshark?
<Gornjak> guest, yeah, do you have to login before you can get to your desktop? If so, I've changed settings in screensaver not to lock the screen when it goes to screensaver. And since then the screen comes back just fine. Maybe this could work for you aswell.
<froschi> guest: yeah, just tried that... nevertheless, i had some gtk thing or so on the koala
<froschi> or was ist jaunty?
<muzer> hmm - there really should be an Ubuntu wiki tutorial on setting up a repo. Not everyone is going to want to use PPAs...
<abhijit> bleah, that page is not in english. and btw you had success in making that?
<dementorementor> hy  i make apgrade to 10.4 and now i have no border in all my windows what to do ,in the upgrade proces has bean some errors
<guest> froschi: ummm i moved from dapper to lucid   so can't say about the in between years.  sorry
<bleah> u can choose other language for translation
<bleah> u have option on the page
<abhijit> bleah, ok. I wll read it later just give me a link again
<duffydack> if this FB 'virus' my friend tells me of exists, could it really shut down my system, from the browser?  I dont see how
<bleah> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?category/Installation
<abhijit> bleah, thanks :)
<Gambino> VB will allow me to run two OS safely?
<Legend_Xeon> i can't solve this puzzle. Help me out
<Legend_Xeon> http://i.imgur.com/kMiMB.jpg
<econdudeawesome> Gambino yes--one is host the other is guest
<destroth> VB like visual basics?
<destroth> or Vbox?
<guest> Gornjak: the thing is,   it's not the screensaver that is the real agravation,  there is no way to switch users except a hard reboot, and this is a four user machine...   screensavers can all be set to "off" and the logged in user is fine,  but the next user has to reboot before they can see anything at all.
<econdudeawesome> Gambino I run windows XP and try out other linux distros in Vbox
<econdudeawesome> Gambino it runs on top of Ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> Gambino in my setup--but Vbox can be used with other systems too
<Gambino> And if I have security issues in WinXP, there is no risk in cross contamination running VB with Ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> Gambino unless you share drives
<econdudeawesome> Gambino as in, set up a shared file where things can be written
<guest> thus i need a patch/work_around/hack  that will fix this
<Gambino> econdudeawesome, Thanks, I'm going to give it a shot.
<econdudeawesome> Gambino if the two systems are set up to run mutually exclusive, no problem. I've never had cross contamination
<econdudeawesome> be back soon
<Legend_Xeon> there are some critical vulnerabilties:- http://secunia.com/advisories/26890/
<erkan^> My question: I have Ubuntu 10.04 verson. Which bloggersoftware for GNOME is the beste when I use www.blogger.com ?
<shiv_> where can I find good bunch of nautilus scripts. I can find some here and there. Is there a place with good collection
<dementorementor> hy  i make apgrade to 10.4 and now i have no border in all my windows what to do ,in the upgrade proces has bean some errors
<Legend_Xeon> what is this :- http://i.imgur.com/kMiMB.jpg
<Legend_Xeon> xD
<cesar_> hi roommates
<guest> anyone have a clue for me ???
<Scunizi> I get an error when restarting my network interface (wired)... "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"  ... yet ifconfig shows my card as eth0???
<octavio-rdz> hi room, does any one know a good program to save passwords? .... I want to have a relation with host  and password
<yunife> octavio-rdz, nano ?
<guest> yunife: i think he meant, secure
<cornwallis> anyone know how to have a whole desktop with x11 forwarding via ssh?
<guest> plain text isn't secure
<octavio-rdz> nano, the text editor? O_o is there anything more user friendly
<theclaw> hi
<Scunizi> cornwallis: google ssh & vnc
<octavio-rdz> guest: yes something more secure is would be good
<octavio-rdz> secure would*
<guest> secure is, as secure would
<WaltzingAlong> cornwallis: ssh -X, -Y, -A  ?
<Scunizi> octavio-rdz: tomboy notes, basket notes.. or a text file that you encrypt
<guest> octavio-rdz: kwallet would be my suggestion,  but that's a kde app
<cornwallis> i was hoping to have it in its own window. i was running ssh -X user@host then i would run gnome-session
<cornwallis> but i see that vncing localhost would work too
<guest> my X is broke
<octavio-rdz> guest: and is there anything like that but in gnome?
<WaltzingAlong> cornwallis: then look into freenx
<guest> octavio-rdz: i'm sure there is,  i don't know the name though
<waseem> Hi All, I am facing issues with the Brightness Keys on ubuntu 10.04, There is no notification as well, please help!!   I am using Dell Inspiron N4010
<Alexzor> hi everyone, was just wondering if it is possible to sync jailbroken and unlocked iphones in ubuntu?
<cornwallis> cool. looking at freenx now. thanks waltzingalong
<shpngld> Hello everybody! im new to xubuntu and would want some help. How to find and configure the screen resolution parameters
<waseem> can anyone help me configuring the brightness keys please!!
<dementorementor> hy  i make apgrade to 10.4 and now i have no border in all my windows what to do ,in the upgrade proces has bean some errors
<guest> shpngld: xrandr
<octavio-rdz> guest: ok going to look for options for kwallet in gnome
<neocortex> hello all, please, help with pretty stupid thing of trying to copy my whole /home folder to usb hdd. I tried with cp -fr ..., and with cp -a ..., and then even with tar cvpjf. I did that as a root. With cp I could not copy all files, while with tar some files appeared to be too big. HELP!
<shpngld>  guest how to use/start it?
<WaltzingAlong> neocortex: could also try rsync
<guest> neocortex: cp -a
<waseem> need help!!
<krysis_> waseem whats the problem?
<dludldin> hi everybody
<waseem> i m not able to use the brightness keys
<waseem> in ubuntu 10.04
<krysis_> can you change the brightness via gnome panel applet?
<gmspromo> x
<IdleOne> !backup > neocortex
<ubottu> neocortex, please see my private message
<waseem> i dont know how to do that
<thewolf> Ok... I was on here yesterday asking how to put videos on an iPod (nano 5th gen) and someone suggested banshee.... well... it is supposed to be able to put videos on an iPod... but mine is to new to work with it... :(
<guest> my gui is broken !
<waseem> i m new to ubuntu
<krysis_> ok, first off right click on the top panel, then go to "add to panel..." waseem, then find the brightness applet and double click it to add to the panel
<frxstrem> I have set up XChat to start when I log in to my Ubuntu user; the only problem is that it starts too soon, and that the XChat icon isn't shown in the panel. Is there a way to delay the starting of this program by, say, 10 seconds?
<gartral> waseem: are you new to linux in general?
<octavio-rdz> neocortex: you could try rdiff-backup
<krysis_> frxstrem, you'll need to make a small script to start it in delay mode
<shpngld> guest I ran it and it says the possible resolutions. everytime i restart the pc the resolution is highest possible but for me itr is uncomfortable.
<frxstrem> krysis_: ok, thanks :)
<waseem> yes, m new to lunix@ gartral
<krysis_> you know how frx?
<shpngld> gueest ...so i have to change it manually every time...
<Alexzor> is there any particular reason it says the 64 bit install is not for daily desktop use?
<frxstrem> krysis_: yes
<guest> shpngld: xrandr can not only display settings but also adjust/change them
<krysis_> ok just make sure u have #!/bin/bash as the first line
<krysis_> then use "sleep 10" on the next line
<krysis_> and make executable then just select through startup apps
<shpngld> guest how to do it?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Trying to install lucid on a notebook, after the installation is completed, I have no video (no X, no tty). Any ideas how to proceed - is there a magical grub cmd line parameter that would give me some safe VGA graphics so I could find out what's wrong?
<guest> man xrandr shpngld
<waseem> @krysis, I added the brightness applet, it is set to minimum & when I click on it it doesn't let me change the level of brightness!!
<guest> shpngld: example near the bottom
<shpngld> guest Im checking now
<krysis_> waseem, it looks to be a problem with compatibility =(
<krysis_> waseem, as far as this goes it won't be easy to get it working, your best bet is to keep updating ubuntu and hoping an update fixes it
<waseem> might be, when I scroll the mouse over is, it say Cannot get laptop brightness
<krysis_> waseem, also you can go to ubuntuforums.org and post your problem there so that the WHOLE community can take a look at it and add it as a fix in the ubuntu updates when its found
<krysis_> waseem,  yes it is definately incompatibility
<dementor> i realy  need help how to reupgrade to 10.4 becouse i make an upgrade but whit errors
<krysis_> whats your laptop model waseem?
<jbrady> Can anyone help with a Creative X-Fi Driver's problem I'm having in 10.4?
<guest> [4-tea-2]: ummm try left_alt+right_dirrection  or  alt+f1  to see if there is tty's just hidden, or no.
<krysis_> dementor, you'll need to burn yourself a new 10.04 CD and install it directly, lots of times updates don't go very smoothly..
<krysis_> dementor, you have split partition install?
<dementor> no i use lvm
<[4-tea-2]> guest: I tried that, incl ctrl+alt+f1 (f2, f3...)
<krysis_> lvm?
<guest> [4-tea-2]: one of my installs went like that too.    the tty's were active  just hard to accesss
<dementor> becouse is  server
<cablop> better now...
<krysis_> ah ic
<[4-tea-2]> guest: I suspect the kernel switches to fb gfx and then all is lost.
<guest> [4-tea-2]: the new splash scheem is a bad joke  imo
<jbrady> I read that X-fi drivers are supposed to be built into ALSA in Koadic... It looks to me like the driver is installed, but I hear no sound.
<Paca-Vaca> Hi anybody know, where is "aliases" file in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<[4-tea-2]> guest: removing splash and quiet from the grub command line didn't help either.
<cablop> well, iḿ looking for an alternative to WinSCP, i need to be able to synchronize remote ftp folders with local copies, but just to sync changes, not all, not mirror, to sync goes further
<whileimhere231> Hi. Is there a way to fully remove Pulseaudio and go back to whatever was working before. I think that was ALSA?
<guest> [4-tea-2]: not all,    alt+sysRQ+r and try it.   "resets to xlate keyboard mode"
<Muelli> cablop: rsync
<greezmunkey> jbrady: have you checked alsa mixer to be sure the sliders are maxed?
<dementor> krysis_ can i re upgrade ??
<krysis_> well you should consider using a split partition install just for updates that go wrong, check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/user/CJay554#p/u/21/Xb_854AIMRg dementor
<Muelli> Paca-Vaca: what is that file supposed to do?
<dludldin> is anybody using 10.10?
<guest> [4-tea-2]: yeah the splash screen is part of upstart or something stuppid like that....    i hate it.
<cablop> Muelli... mmm never used it, itś command line so iḿ afraid to mess something
<jbrady> I'm brand new to Ubuntu... but I have a volume key on my keyboard... I see the volume slider appear on the desktop and go up and down.
<krysis_> u can't reupgarde dementor once its there its there
<jbrady> where would I find the alsa mixer?
<cablop> is there any gui alternative to sync a remote ftp folder with its local copy?
<krysis_> there is no way to "roll back" changes for an upgrade
<[4-tea-2]> guest: no change, still no tty after ctrl+alt+f1
<jbrady> system -> preferences -> sound?
<greezmunkey> jbrady: in a terminal execute alsamixer (I believe)
<Muelli> cablop: there are GUIs for rsync
<Alexzor> in my windows 7 install i have an OS partition and a DATA partition, is it possible to install ubuntu onto just the data installation so I have both windows and linux on the same machine without loosing my current windows installation?
<dementor> i have no border on my all windows  theast de plb
<cablop> ah nice, Muelli ! what is its name?
<[4-tea-2]> Is there a kernel option to disable the framebuffer?
<Muelli> Alexzor: hm. That is the default behaviour of wubi IIRC.
<jbrady> executed... all are at max except for master which is at half, and is what my volume control affects...so that's not it.
<krysis_> dementor, to fix the border
<guest> [4-tea-2]: ok.  then you can add init=/bin/bash  to the grub line and try that.   warning you'll have to manually mount/unmount the root fs
<krysis_> dementor, press alt+f
<krysis_> alt+f2
<waseem> @krysis, tell u what, the installation I am running on the machine right now, was downloaded from the Dell website, some user had posted there a Ubuntu 10.04 tailored fro Dell laptops. I was facing wireless issues on the installations which I downloaded from ubuntu.com. Now this Dell tailored ubuntu has  got Netbook Editions as well, including 2D. The .iso files that I downloaded from ubuntu.com did show notifications when I pressed 
<subspider> how do i mount my cd drive please???
<krysis_> then type in "metacity --replace"
<Gambino> I get a boot medium fatal error when attempting to run XP from VB. Any advice?
<[4-tea-2]> guest: been there, didn't help either. No /bin/bash in the initrd. ;)
<waseem> Can u suggest me the best location, I m in India
<Alexzor> Muelli: i was under the impression that didnt install ubuntu, it just ran it inside the existing windows environment, I want to be able to choose which OS to boot to
<jbrady> greezmunkey, you still there?
<Muelli> cablop: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rsync+gui
<[4-tea-2]> guest: init complained about being killed, kernel panicked. Which was kinda unexpected.
<greezmunkey> jbrady: yes, checking something else..
<Muelli> Alexzor: hm. That is the default behaviour of wubi IIRC.
<guest> [4-tea-2]: so your system is not finding the install fs
<cablop> i wanted to say thanks Muelli but you killed that intention
<greezmunkey> jbrady: Is your stuff usb, like usb speakers?
<krysis_> waseem if you give me your laptop model i can maybe find out a forum that may have the fix
<dementor> krysis_ theat works:*
<[4-tea-2]> guest: so I need to add a boot= parameter when trying init=/bin/bash, huh?
<Paca-Vaca> When configurating crond daemon, it's send mail to root. On aliases file that may configure
<krysis_> good =) is that the only problem for the upgrade dementor ?
<waseem> its Inspiron N4010
<[4-tea-2]> guest: make that a "root="
<jbrady> No.. It's a Creative X-fi Elite Pro
<Muelli> Paca-Vaca: don't query me unless it's important.
<dementor> no
<guest> [4-tea-2]: ummm no you need to have the rootfs mounted via real device   {my guess}   something like root=/dev/sda5
<jbrady> The drivers are supposed to be built into ALSA in Koadic Karma... I just installed 10.4
<dludldin> life is short to understand linux (kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu edubuntu mandriva debian) i am confused
<krysis_> ok good =) enjoy dementor
<[4-tea-2]> guest: I'll try.
<krysis_> waseem, for the brightness, so your saying it worked fine with Dell's Ubuntu but not the original ubuntu.com CD?
<Muelli> Paca-Vaca: /etc/aliases is a postfix file IIRC. But if you only want cron to send the mail to a different address, write MAILTO=foo@bar.com in your crontab
<Alexzor> Muelli: forgive me, but does Wubi run ubuntu inide the current WIndows session? or does it create the instal on the DATA partition?
<dludldin> every time i turn my computer i get a surprise
<Muelli> Paca-Vaca: man crond
<guest> my xorg is still broken      someone that knows something help me
<Muelli> Paca-Vaca: "When executing commands,  any  output  is       mailed  to the owner of the crontab (or to the user named in the MAILTO        environment variable in the crontab, if such exists). "
<jbrady> I downloaded the open source drivers from Creative directly...and found a step by step guide to installing them here:  http://www.fusetext.com/2009/05/ubuntu-linux-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-driver-installation-how-to/  ... followed guide.  When I entered the "make" command it popped up with some missing file errors.
<[4-tea-2]> guest: suprise, no /bin/bash, but Ubuntu kicked me into a busybox. That should be good enough to fix the video problem, thanks.
<cablop> Alexzor: Wubi creates a disk image for ubuntu, but runs as a diferent OS
<WaltzingAlong> !wubi | Alexzor, you would reboot out of windows but the file holding ubuntu is hosted on a windows partition
<ubottu> Alexzor, you would reboot out of windows but the file holding ubuntu is hosted on a windows partition: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<guest> [4-tea-2]: the video problem is that the rootfs is not mounted
<greezmunkey> jbrady: I had an issue similar, and loaded pulseaudio manager from the repos, I found a setting there that made sound work for me. You can open up your Synaptic package manager and search for it.
<jbrady> what does pulseaudio do?
 * Muelli wonders if that'll work:
<Muelli> !man crond
<waseem> krysis, on Dell's ubuntu it doesnt work & on original ubuntu it showed a notification, but it didnt go down any further than 2 steps
<dludldin> maybe its my hardware s fault
<Muelli> no
<guest> my video problem on the other hand is that ubuntu is a peace of junk OS
<daftykins> Alexzor: wubi creates an image file on top of the windows NTFS volume and makes it contain the ubuntu install
<Paca-Vaca> Thanks
<[4-tea-2]> guest: no.
<guest> [4-tea-2]: ?   /bin/bash  not existant and the rootfs is mounted ???
<krysis_> waseem, i'll look into your problem for you, but since you being a new user i'd like to introduce you to my channel to learn how to use Ubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/user/CJay554#p/c/CC32EDDC038F6AB2   While you do that i'll go ahead and try and find a solution for you, is that ok?
<[4-tea-2]> guest: the system boots fine, I can even hear the Gnome start sound. The filesystem is mounted fine (with exception of now, because I fumbled)
<[4-tea-2]> guest: I gave the wrong partition to root=
<dgbaley27> Hello. I'm trying to install to a multi-boot system. I already have a boot partition and grub set up. How can I make sure the ubuntu alternate installer puts ONLY the kernel images onto /boot?
<waseem> krysis oh why not, thanks for your help
<guest> [4-tea-2]: so your origenal problem is the same as mine.   xorg is trash ?
<jbrady> greezmunkey:  checked synaptic.... pulseaudio 1:0.9.22 is installed.  libpulse0 also installed.  libpulse-browse0, pulseaudio-utils, libpulse-mainloop-glib0 all installed already...
<[4-tea-2]> guest: I still think it's the kernel framebuffer that fscks it up.
<juand> hi
<greezmunkey> jbrady: I could be wrong here, but it seems that pulseaudio *is* the sound system.
<jbrady> Do you mean "paman" ...which has description "PulseAudio Manager" ?
<cablop> the reality is humans are smarter than google, but some humans forgot that and thing that google can replace a nice advise and an expert suggestion
<Cool_C> question: the things (applets) in my panel gets moved around in different places at each login, can anything be done to fix this, or is it just gnome that sucks in yet another way?
<cablop> *think
<greezmunkey> jbrady: I'll get the package name for you, brb
<jbrady> thanks several times.
<[4-tea-2]> guest: ...because even if I try to boot into a mode that doesn't use X, I still get blank video a few seconds into booting.
<dludldin> i made an upgrade to 10.10 and i got a low resolution warning at start
<wiesshund> humans are smarter but google remembers more
<dludldin> yesterday 9.10 lost access to windows
<qdb> hello. during installation of ptoftpd "ftp" user is created in addition to "proftpd" user. for what if "ftp" user? "proftpd" - to run proftpd.
<greezmunkey> jbrady: it is called "paman" here.
<[4-tea-2]> guest: I think the kernel option I was looking for was "nofb". I'll try that now.
<qdb> hello. during installation of proftpd "ftp" user is created in addition to "proftpd" user. for what is "ftp" user? "proftpd" - to run proftpd.
<dludldin> 10.04 has a slow internet issue
<cablop> but google don answer questions... so google < human experience... except if the "expert" has no experience
<greezmunkey> jbrady: it's pretty cool, gives you extra controls. I found on this system that a field needed to be ticked to get my usb headset to work. I have no sound card on this box.
<greezmunkey> jbrady: It may just help you as well!
<cablop> damn... how can i make the us-intl keyboard to work like the standard one? this thing keeps eating my 't all the time
<jbrady> for **********'s sake.....
<dludldin> there are 1500 guys with problems here imgoing to take a look to windows channel
<wiesshund> cablop,  get a fatter thumb?
<hspaans> dludldin: describe slow
<jbrady> My soundcard has a big tall external unit with headphone jacks and lots of other things... my headphones were plugged into it.  Apparently the linux driver doesn't support the external unit.  Moving my headphones to the jack on the back of the sound card itself, suddenly sound.
<wiesshund> dludldin,  i dotn think any of us quite understood your question?
<dludldin> 378 guys in windows and 1502 in ubuntu
<storm__zen> ?
<krysis_> alright waseem you there?
<cablop> no itś not a fatter thumb... it's the us-intl keyboard allow to put special characetrs, but when you type ' followed by t then it just ignopre the thing instead of writing both characters
<cablop> ' is a deadkey in us-intl layout
<jbrady> ...thank you again for trying to help, anyway.  Hopefully if someone else has this problem, I'll be able to help them at some point.  I've been working on this for 2+ hours.
<wiesshund> cablop, ah, wierd.  can you just use the normal KB setting?
<storm__zen> I just upgraded to 10.4 LTS and the Scrabble flash / java app doesn't work in Facebook.  Anyone know what this is?
<greezmunkey> jbrady: sounds like you may want to send Creative an email...
<waseem> krysis, yes m here....thanks for ur help, i was looking at your channel
<krysis_> ok cool, i need to get some hardware info of your computer, you feel comfortable with the terminal? its mostly just copy and paste
<jbrady> I doubt it would do much.  The Linux drivers were released in 2006... the windows 7 drivers a month ago.
<dludldin> i guess it is not my problem i think it s ubuntu s
<cmayo> hi, i'm on mac osx and i want to get on my friend's ubuntu machine. what vnc server do they need?
<cablop> wiesshund: no i can't cause my language is spanish, i programm, sometimes need to write a few chinese and it's better to stick with one layout than trying to remember too many :(
<waseem> ya m ok with it
<wiesshund> cablop,  ah ok, understood
<jbrady> Anyway, thanks.  I'm fine with having sound.
<dludldin> butt dont get mewrong i like ubuntu s software
<krysis_> ok go ahead and open a terminal from "applications > accessories > terminal" then copy and paste "sudo apt-get install discover"
<krysis_> enter your password and let that install
<wiesshund> dludldin,  we dont even understand what your question is as it spanned 3 or 4 lines nearly pages of chat apart.
<Arjon> hi everyone
<dludldin> i m sad i cant help cause i cant program
<Arjon> hi man
<Arjon> anyone to help me?
<waseem> krysis shall i paste the output?
<Arjon> :D
<krysis_> no that output is not needed
<waseem> ok, that is done
<waseem> now what next
<krysis_> after you isntall it waseem copy and paste this in the terminal: "discover > hardwarelist.txt"
<storm__zen> I was pretty happy that the sound seems to work in 10.4.  That's what I usually have the most trouble with.
<Arjon> hey man
<Arjon> i nedd
<Arjon> help
<wiesshund> dludldin,  no offense but if you cant properly ask a question, programming is the least of your worries
<krysis_> then you'll have a new text file in your hope directory, open that up and copy/paste it to www.pastebin.com and link me to it
<krysis_> home*
<Arjon> anyone to help me?
<storm__zen> ... But I'm kind of bummed I can't get Facebook's Scrabble app working.  Is there a list of known flash / java plugin issues for 10.4?
<wiesshund> hehe krysis_  i liked it as hope directory. cool typo
<Arjon> fuck you
<krysis_> lol thanks wiesshund  :P
<abhijit> !language | Arjon
<ubottu> Arjon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<waseem> krysis its says that program is not installed
<krysis_> Arjon whats the problem?
<Arjon> but
<Oer> !language |  Arjon
<uRock> Arjon, just ask your question. If someone knows the answer, then they'll respond.
<Arjon> i need
<Arjon> help man
<abhijit> !ask | Arjon
<ubottu> Arjon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Arjon
<ubottu> Arjon, please see my private message
<krysis_> waseem, did the "sudo apt-get install discover" go through correctly?  copy and paste the result of that command to pastebin.com and link me to it, maybe it didn't install right
<ruzga> ruzga
<Arjon> i want to install a graphic driver
<Arjon> but
<Arjon> i
<Arjon> can't
<Arjon> find
<FloodBot3> Arjon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> !enter>
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  did you check that flash is the up to date 10.x version?
<abhijit> !enter > Arjon
<ubottu> Arjon, please see my private message
<abhijit> !details > Arjon
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  im not 100% sure on which version comes "out of the box"
<krysis_> Arjon if you seek to get help please pay attention
<ruzga> do you speak polish?
<IdleOne> !pl | ruzga
<ubottu> ruzga: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<uRock> Arjon, go to your menu and go to System> Administration> Hardware Drivers and it should offer drivers for your graphics.
<Arjon> how can i find my USB in Backtrack?
<Arjon> how can i find my USB in Backtrack?
<storm__zen> wiesshund: I think that it's the latest.  I remember looking at the flash site and I think the version was the latest..
<krysis_> Arjon is a troll
<wiesshund> good god man 1 line per paragraph not 1 per word
<IdleOne> Arjon: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Oer> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<garry> how to install gnome shell in ubuntu 10.04
<krysis_> garry, just go to a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<cmayo> hi, i'm on mac osx and i want to get on my friend's ubuntu machine. what vnc server do they need?
<naxil> problem : install alcatel x200 on ubuntu 10.04
<storm__zen> wiesshund: "You have version 10,1,53,64 installed"
<Arjon> i am new here
<krysis_> cmayo, if your looking for desktop remote control might i suggest teamviewer? its much easier to manage than VNC
<wiesshund> storm__zen,   hmm that sounds correct
<storm__zen> wiesshund: Does FB chat work for you?
<storm__zen> .. not chat... Scrabble.
<waseem> krysis shall i paste u the output in pm, coz i think there is some problem, its not getting installed
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  does other flash stuff work? youtube etc?
<abhijit> !guidelines | Arjon you are welome but follow guidelines
<ubottu> Arjon you are welome but follow guidelines: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<garry> e: broken packages error coming
<Arjon> i want to find my USB folder in backtrack but i can't! Can you help me?
<Arjon> i want to find my USB folder in backtrack but i can't! Can you help me?
<krysis_> waseem, yes that fine go ahead and paste it to me in pm
<IdleOne> Arjon: I suggest you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/  those links will explain what type of behavior is acceptable in Ubuntu irc channels
<Arjon> i want to find my USB folder in backtrack but i can't! Can you help me?
<waseem> thanks
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  i dont have facebook myself.
<uRock> Arjon this isn't the support IRC for Back|Track
<garry> how to install gnome-shell in ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> Arjon: backtrack is NOT supported in this channel please type /join #backtrack-linux
<storm__zen> wiesshund: Ok... This site doesn't actually start: http://www.youtube.com/lifeinaday
<krysis_> ARJON PLEASE GO TO #backtrack-linux CHANNEL TO GET HELP ON BACKTRACK THIS IS AN UBUNTU CHANNEL PLEASE STOP SPAMMING THIS CHANNEL!
<storm__zen> wiesshund: I see the background, but the progress bar never moves.  That's the same kind of symptom that I'm seeing.
<IdleOne> krysis_: drop the caps pleasde :)
<dludldin> ok lets see if anyone has a solution for this problem... i have my power supply out of the tower and the cale got loose with time...yesterday using 9.10 i touched the cable and power got down. when i restarted ubuntu i couldnt get access to locals (my computer,files etc) via windowed mode. i had to install crusader to save my files (i had to forget a 750mb file cause transfering was incredible slow)
<krysis_> IdleOne, it seems thats the only way he'll pay attention :/
<wiesshund> storm so nothing in youtube works at all?
<storm__zen> wiesshund: I was thinking it was some kind of permissions issue, or maybe something didn't get soft-linked right.
<IdleOne> krysis_: We still have to follow the rules.
<storm__zen> wiesshund: That's a youtube link.  Send me one that I can test.  I'm not sure what you are asking for.
<wiesshund> I think Arjon died :) i cna only hope
<krysis_> IdleOne, i know, but at least someone can kick him for not following it himself...
<BigC_> When I search for usplash in synaptic, and I go to install it, it ask to basiclly remove everything. Is this a bug?
 * uRock says "Kick'em!" but that is why I am not in power.
<krysis_> wiesshund, me too, i hate trolls
<wiesshund> storm just asking that nothing at all in youtube works, but yes i can play that
<storm__zen> wiesshund: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l2mvTryVZs  also doesn't work... perhaps that's a good thing for me..
<IdleOne> krysis_: kicking is a last resort. we offer help or redirect to proper channel. ops are watching
<uRock> IdleOne, I understand
<storm__zen> wiesshund: I wonder if it's a restricted software thing?
<abhijit> BigC_, may be they are overlapping. i am not finding exact word i mean e.g. software1 is installed only if software2 is not installed like that
<storm__zen> wiesshund: How do you install restricted in 10.4 LTS?
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  sounds like flash didnt install or setup correctly. have you tried to remove it, and then reinstall it?
<storm__zen> wiesshund: Nope.  Haven't tried that yet.
<abhijit> !restricted | storm__zen
<ubottu> storm__zen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  nothing related to flash should be "restricted software"  not 100% sure what you mean by restricted though
<sam__> any 1 know  why i cant enable my effects like wobble screen?
<monkey_dust> !compiz| sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  ah nm non royalty free etc.   but no i can play the vids etc
<storm__zen> wiesshund: Ok... removing and reinstalling didn't do the trick.
<sam__> i was on here lasty nite with som one for like 2 hours trying to figure out my problem and i endedd up having to reinstall cause it froze on me said out of frequence
<garry> help me install in gnome-shell on ubuntu10.04
<dludldin> here goes a question that gaves me nightmares...what is X and what is compiz and kde
<sam__> think it was kerebus who was helping me
<wiesshund> dludldin,  you are here to troll arent you?
<naxil> help  me for install alcatel x200 and java on firefox
<abhijit> !kde > dludldin
<ubottu> dludldin, please see my private message
<abhijit> !compiz > dludldin
<abhijit> :)
<garry> ubottu see my private msg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wiesshund> dludldin, wtf kind of msg is that? you didnt even ask a question
<dludldin> wiesshund...do you have a solution for the windown problem i asked you?
<greezmunkey> *Q* I have a system with dmraid, and lvm installed. It has three 500gb hdds, and it seems that one of the drives has a problem. Can someone point me to a good troubleshooting guide?
<RandomDan81> where is the list of ppl to chat to
<garry> how to install gnome-shell in ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> RandomDan81: what client are you using?
<monkey_dust> RandomDan81, on the left (or right) of your screen
<storm__zen> wiesshund: Did you use sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin ?
<IdleOne> garry: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wiesshund> dont spam me with stupid msgs about running your pc with its guts laying on the floor and shorting out the PSU etc, and you asked no question. learn english or ask in your naitive language in proper channel
<garry> ubottu how to install gnome-shell in ubuntu 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sam__> any 1 good with working with nvidia and graphic problems? i have the recomended driver installed says active nvidia 93 but when i try to enable my stpecial effect like wobble windows it says cant enable
<naxil> is possible use a alcatel x200 on ubuntu?
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  actualy i think i let firefox do it
<RandomDan81> gnome shell
<storm__zen> wiesshund: I was wondering about that.
<monkey_dust> garry, ubottu is a bot, a program
<garry> yes
<dludldin> what desktop environment uses ubuntu freshly installed?
<garry> gnome shell
<abhijit> wiesshund, you can use !pm factoid to warm anyone who pm you withought permission.
<RandomDan81> what irc program should i get instead
<abhijit> wiesshund, **warn**
<wiesshund> abhijit,  thanks
<abhijit> wiesshund, welcome :)
<abhijit> RandomDan81, xchat
<garry> idleone not working
<RandomDan81> do the all have the same chat channels?
<IdleOne> garry: what errors are you getting?
<abhijit> Random832, no
<garry> broken packages
<IdleOne> RandomDan81: the channels are on the network you connect to, the program is just an interface to the network/channels
<RandomDan81> i am new to Ubuntu
<dludldin> so when the cable of the power supply got loose that was what i losed in ubuntu 9.10 the gnome shell
<RandomDan81> so i am trying different programs
<IdleOne> garry: sudo apt-get -f install
<abhijit> !manual | RandomDan81
<ubottu> RandomDan81: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<abhijit> !irc > RandomDan81
<ubottu> RandomDan81, please see my private message
<storm__zen> wiesshund: That worked for youtube...
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  cool very good
<garry> same error idleone
<RandomDan81> anyone from canada?
<IdleOne> garry: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<storm__zen> wiesshund: And for Scrabble.  Thanks.  I don't know what going through Firefox does, but it definitely adds something.
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  i think apt-getting it doesnt kind of let FF know it has it or something
<monkey_dust> tnx IdleOne, i was looking that, too
<garry> idle one what this do can i have ur email id
<IdleOne> RandomDan81: Plenty of us :) if you want to chit chat please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> garry: why do you need my email?
<IdleOne> garry: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a   this command will try to reconfigure any and all packages that were not configured properly
<RandomDan81> oops this is a support channel my bad
<garry> kk
<wiesshund> storm__zen,  ive found most browser plug-in/add-ons are best installed through the browser, with a few exceptions, sounds dumb but seems to work better, regarless of OS
<IdleOne> RandomDan81: no worries
<ClayG> is there a gui in ubuntu to monitor my internet/isp uptime? seems like every 10 minutes its going down
<garry> kk
<garry> idleone done
<storm__zen> wiesshund: Not too many versions ago, that didn't work at all for *nix.
<IdleOne> garry: no errors?
<garry> no
<IdleOne> garry: now do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<garry> kk
<storm__zen> wiesshund: It's awesome that it at least works through the browser though. :D  I'll take it.
<monkey_dust> ClayG, in Terminal yo can type uptime
<IdleOne> monkey_dust: uptime will give the computers uptime not uptime of connection to isp
<IMJ> hi
<ClayG> monkey_dust, and that tells me internet uptime>?
<IdleOne> ClayG: no it wont
<IdleOne> ClayG: it will give uptime of the pc
<AlexMax> Hi, I want to know how much bandwidth a server is using, is there a standard command for measuring per-process bandwidth?
<monkey_dust> idd ClayG it just says how long the pc has been up
<ClayG> IdleOne, ok, is there an application or way to tell how often my internet goes down, maybe something that sends pings to a known good site and recocrds the times they do not return?
<wiesshund> ClayG,  System Monitor?  system-> admin-> system monitor
<IdleOne> ClayG: I don't know of any but that doesn't mean they don't exist.you can try searching in Synaptic Package Manager
<IMJ> can some one help me get 3d running so that i can have fluid 3d animation for compiz
<ClayG> IdleOne, I'll give that a shot
<hspaans> ClayG: try "mtr"
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 got any URL recommendations to good Gwibber themes (mako compatible)?
<ClayG> hspaans, got it running, looks pretty good, wiesshund also got sys monitor up thanks for the suggestion as well
<IdleOne> !ot | k0d3g3ar
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ClayG> wiesshund, sys monitor appears to monitor bandwidth though
<sebsebseb> Hi
<IMJ> hi
<sebsebseb> IMJ: hi
<wiesshund> ClayG,  yea shows traffic input / output
<IMJ> can u help me with my issue
<IMJ> its graphics relarted
<IMJ> related
<sebsebseb> IMJ: maybe
<ClayG> wiesshund, I need something that will tell me over the last 24 hours how often and for how long the internet was not available
<sebsebseb> IMJ: I just joined so
<IMJ> i got a ATI radeon X1650 AGP based card
<sebsebseb> !details \ IMJ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !details | IMJ
<ubottu> IMJ: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hspaans> ClayG: check your router for issues
<IMJ> a problem with 3d acceleration
<wiesshund> ClayG,  for that you'd need to see if there is something available for linux like pingplotter, to monitor your internet over time
<IMJ> not getting full fluid animations and effect with my ATI x1650 GPU AGP based
<sebsebseb> IMJ: of course probably got to install propritary driver for that
<wiesshund> ClayG,  unfortunately i dont know a linux app off hand, someone else may though
<sharplinux> ClayG: you can just leave ping running in a terminal
<IMJ> wish i could do that
<ClayG> hspaans, I'll check that is actually a good idea I think there might be something liek that there, wiesshund that sounds exactly what i....what now?
<IMJ> but my card is under legacy support
<ClayG> wiesshund, oh i see pingplotter does not work for nix? is it windows?
<sebsebseb> IMJ: I think its more for Nivida, but anything under system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<bobthebuilder> any terminal based utility that convert youtube vid to mp3 ?
<IMJ> as per ATI support policy
<wiesshund> ClayG,  i think its windows only but you could run it in wine perhaps
<crow_> hello
<ClayG> sharplinux, and when i come back in 24 hours how will i know what percent it was down?
<IMJ> sebs > nope no drivers
<ClayG> wiesshund, sounds good, im going to try to grab it now
<sebsebseb> !ati | IMJ
<ubottu> IMJ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sharplinux> ClayG: when  you stop ping, it provides stats
<wiesshund> IMJ an ATI card should show itself using proprietary drivers in the hardware panel
<crow_> I am new to Ubuntu..odd question..wondering if there is software that can draw 2-d floor plans to show floor layouts..been searching with no luck
<IMJ> it doesnt
<usacomputertec> I upgraded my system just so I could use OpenShot video editor. I really like it except for the fact that I can't preview the sound.
<ClayG> sharplinux, is there a switch or something for that? when i ping yahoo for instance if the internet is not up it will time out and then drop me to the command line again
<dludldin> so...freshly installed ubuntu comes with gnome shell and it is possible to "upgrade" the environment to kde or compiz?
<IMJ> i am not sure which driver i am using anyways
<sharplinux> ClayG: do 'man ping' in a terminal - you'll get some good info
<sebsebseb> dludldin: no
<ClayG> sharplinux, i am a nublit though in nix so im sure there are thousands of things im overlooking
<philinux> crow_: yes there is. Cant remember the name. I think it's in the repos
<usacomputertec> Can anyone tell me how to get OpenShot to play audio.
<sebsebseb> dludldin: no Gnome Shell in Ubuntu by default, and not eveven 10.10 wil be using that, you can however install it yourself, older version in repo,  ppa for later
<sharplinux> ClayG: ping should not time out by default
<ClayG> sharplinux, yeah ill try that as a last resort , im not intelligent enough to understand the wording of man's but it's a good suggestion if all else fails
<IMJ> i am using the LTS version of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> IMJ: ok 10.04?
<IMJ> latest edition
<ninjamaster> sudo ? are you root ? running what release?
<HiddenKnowledge> Hello, I have a external HD formatted as ntfs. After a bad shutdown, ubuntu doesn't find the HD. Windows finds it perfectly though. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> dludldin: you can install kde-core   and get KDE
<IMJ> YUP
<IMJ> yup
<sebsebseb> IMJ: a previous version of Ubuntu such as 8.04, would probably be better with your card, but maybe not.  Thats the previous LTS, still supported on desktop untill the end of April next year.
<IMJ> true
<hspaans> HiddenKnowledge: start gnome-terminal, put the drive in and see with "dmesg | tail" what is going wrong
<IMJ> i have just come from Opensuse
<IMJ> 11.3
<sebsebseb> IMJ: ok what was OpenSuse like with the card?
<crow_> philinux: thanks, I will continue to search
<dludldin> <ActionParsnip>whats the default environment name?
<HiddenKnowledge> Ok, hspaans, will do.
<greezmunkey> *Q* I have a system with dmraid, and lvm installed. It has three 500gb hdds, and it seems that one of the drives has a problem. Can someone point me to a good troubleshooting guide?
<ActionParsnip> dludldin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<ActionParsnip> dludldin: how do you mean ?
<hspaans> greezmunkey: describe problem
<dludldin> <ActionParsnip>forget it.what is the diference between the kde core and ubuntu core?
<Enox> Can someone help me install the sun-java6-jre  ?  I'm really screwed because I installed a open source version and ubuntu packages keep referencing the sun one, now nothing new will install without it.
<ActionParsnip> dludldin: ubuntu core is just ubuntu without a DE or WM
<ActionParsnip> dludldin: kde-core will give you a desktop environment
<Enox> I'm using 10.04, universe repository is enabled.. And it can't find the package.
<trism> Enox: sun-java is in the partner repo
<trism> !partner | Enox
<ubottu> Enox: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<H__> Enox: I used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Enox> H__ - Sure, and that's what all the documentation says to do.
<H__> Enox: and trism's remark ?
<ActionParsnip> Enox: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Enox> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<neocortex> Hello again! I just tried rsync, but had no luck with it to copy my home folder to usb hdd. Previously, I tried cp -fr and cp-a and even tar cvpjf. No luck! Please, help! Either some files are not allowed to be copied or are too big for tar.
<HiddenKnowledge> hspaans: Was that supposed to fix the problem? Because it did.
<greezmunkey> hspaans: I installed dmraid onto the system I described, I went through all the steps to install lvm, and then installed Ubuntu server. All went well. It updated fine, and I shut it down (properly) and restarted cold twice to be sure all was good. My partner took the machine, and told me that drive three does not seem to operate as he didn't see and led activity on that drive.
<IdleOne> Enox: enable the partner repos in Software Sources then the sun packages will be available
<hspaans> Enox: which package do you try to install?
<gavriel> crow | see qcad sagcad and blender
<dludldin> <ActionParsnip>unfortunately right know i cant research the web right know but thaks for the tip
<H__> Enox: what doyou have now ?    sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<philinux> crow_: there's qcad in the repo
<ActionParsnip> dludldin: no worries dude
<HiddenKnowledge> Thanks, hspaans. :D
<sharplinux> neocortex: what was the specific command you used?
<hspaans> HiddenKnowledge: No, mostlikely the fs was broken and windows fixed it when you plugged in
<philinux> crow_: Remembered it. http://www.sweethome3d.com/index.jsp
<greezmunkey> hspaans: I haven't had to t/shoot a lvm enabled system to date, and need to be sure of the steps, that's all!
<H__> neocortex: too big ? how much data are we talking about ?
<neocortex> I went to root in console and did (from /home folder): cp -a <mydir>/ /media/usb_hdd/
<hspaans> greezmunkey: you have a three way mirror?
<sharplinux> neocortex: you mentioned rsync?
<greezmunkey> hspaans: dmraid, set as raid 5
<neocortex> Yes, rsync -a <target> <destination>
<Enox> That worked!  Thank you.  The documentation for this seemed to state the "Universe" reposity should hold sun JRE, I guess that changed??
<IdleOne> neocortex: install grsync , GUI for rsync that is simple to use
<dementor> hy againe how do i configure my mouse and keyboard in 10.4 from console
<IdleOne> neocortex: sudo apt-get install grsync
<sharplinux> neocortex: was there an error?
<hspaans> greezmunkey: you're booting of a raid5? btw see with "cat /proc/mdstat"
<neocortex> H__, it is about 8GB, it is VirtualBox
<cjae> so the only way to bulk encode is through use of a script
<H__> neocortex: that should be just fine with tar, and rsync, and cp. Something else is wrong, anything in syslog ?
<froschi> whoah. now i got a very different prblem. i have a keyboard with a broken 'return' key... <enter> on the numpad is fine... this works ok in regular use, shell, editing, etc... only in 'less' in the shell when searching with '/', i cannot 'enter' the query.... what can i change (except for the keyboard?) (it gives /ESCOM there, when i 'enter' following '/', which is strange since the hardware vendor 'escom' doesn't exist for 10++ years here in germany)
<neocortex> sharplinux, yes: too big file and some are not allowed to be copied. I even logout and did everything as root, from console
<greezmunkey> hspaans: what's wrong with booting from a raid5 setup?
<maco> froschi: maybe try hitting ctrl+m ?
<ikonia> greezmunkey: /boot can't be on a raid 5 disk, or a raid 0
<neocortex> H__, no nothing in particular
<sharplinux> neocortex: what sort of filesystem is on the USB HDD?  ext3?  ntfs?  fat?
<froschi> maco: yeah, thanks :)
<neocortex> sharplinux, fat32
<e01> i had problems with power daemon, sometimes the monitor is won`t turning off
<H__> neocortex: then what are the errors you got with tar, rsync, cp ?
<sharplinux> neocortex: fat32 has a 4GB limit for file transfers
<greezmunkey> ikonia: ok, I read that wrong - one of the drives has a seperate /boot partition (it's on drive #1) you had me worried for a sec!
<e01> i thinking that after watching some movie with totem the this problem is apearing
<neocortex> sharplinux, Oooo stupid me
<sharplinux> neocortex: not stupid - I had to learn that too :-)
<ikonia> greezmunkey: good good, it's important to understand the "rules"
<H__> neocortex: you're copying towards a fat32 filesystem ?
<neocortex> sharplinux, Then, I just need to make ext3 fs?
<neocortex> H__, yes
<sharplinux> neocortex: do you need it to be visible on Windows (or Mac)?
<neocortex> H__, and sharplinux just told me that that caused the problem
<H__> neocortex: ok :) sharplinux is right
<greezmunkey> ikonia: hspaans: no doubt. My issue is that I'm not quite sure where to start, check if it's a lvm issue, or a dmraid issue, which to do first, etc.
<dementor> hy againe how do i configure my mouse and keyboard in 10.4 from console
<sharplinux> neocortex: if not, ext3 would be ideal
<neocortex> sharplinux, Yes, I would prefer that, although I use Linux only and VirutalBox Win XP for some compatibility with my colleagues
<storm__zen> I'm currently 'trying' out 10.4... it's passed all of my 'tests' ... I have a system that has an LVM, and I don't see a way to use the installer to set up the LVM.  Am I missing something?
<hspaans> greezmunkey: I'm not touching any machine with / on software raid5, sorry
<neocortex> sharplinux, Can I exclude whole .VirtualBox folder?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my MacBook, and was wondering if there were some "easy" way of getting the keyboard mapped correctly - is it is on OS X? As it is now, i have no way of making @ and dollar sign and so on.
<sharplinux> neocortex: it *looks like* the rsync option would be --exclude='.VirtualBox' if you wanted to (see man rsync
<hspaans> neocortex: see the --include-globbing-filelist option for rsync
<H__> neocortex: with rsync add --exclude='.VirtualBox'
<greezmunkey> hspaans: ok, from a best practices point of view then, it seems that if you are going to raid anything it would purely be a data partition then?
<sharplinux> heh
<wiesshund> ok like 98 degrees out, im goin in the pool, back later
<kernel_geek> You know when you change a song in rhythmbox or get a message in piding? What is the name if that box that comes up ? on thr  thr right of the screen... I want to adjust its settings.
<joe____> ChrisBuchholz-> I remember klaatu has a whole segment awhile back on 'the bad apples'
<neocortex> sharplinux, H__, THANKS A LOT! So, I should do: rsync -a --exclude=.VirtualBox? rsync is better than cp?
<H__> neocortex: i prefer rsync in these situations as it can skip parts already done
<sharplinux> neocortex: that should work - yes, rsync is better (designed for what you're doing), and you're welcome
<hspaans> greezmunkey: buy a fourth disk and make it raid1+0
<neocortex> sharplinux, THANKS!
<trism> kernel_geek: the program is notify-osd, and it really has not settings to adjust (unless you recompile it)
<greezmunkey> hspaans: ok, thanks -ikonia as well - it actually helped just to type it out! I think I will rebuild it as you suggest hspaans :)
<ActionParsnip> neocortex: theres alos grsync which is a gui for rsync, it also shows you the command it will execute
<kernel_geek> trism: I would like to adjust its position, it is currently displaying off my screen
<eugene_> HELLO!
 * kernel_geek runs away from eugene_'s low voice
<hspaans> greezmunkey: np, sometimes the answers aren't the ones one want to hear, but honest answers are better
<kernel_geek> *loud
<ActionParsnip> kernel_geek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<kernel_geek> ActionParsnip: cheers dude
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<joe____> anyone have experience with ssh'ing into a remote machine
<usacomputertec> OH NO! It does not matter if I use KDENLIVE or OpenShot video editor I can't preview my sound.
<eugene_> AM NEW HERE
<usacomputertec> Everything else works
<usacomputertec> Maybe I'll have to pull out my sound card and use my onboard one instead
<H__> joe____: surely you're joking
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: can I PM please dude
<joe____> nope, i'm looking to access my machine thats across the world and running
<abhijit> !hi | eugene_
<ubottu> eugene_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<H__> joe____: ok then. what's the question ?
<eugene_> CAN I UPGRADE FROM UBUNTU 8.1 TO ULTIMATE EDITION 2.7?
<eugene_> I NEED HELP!!!
<erkan^> can someone help me how install I -->  python-gtkhtml2
<abhijit> !caps | eugene_
<ubottu> eugene_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erkan^> no caps please, eugene_
<eugene_> SOrry...
<erkan^> you scream us. our ears are very pine :|
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: ultimate isn't supported here
<erkan^> where is Ultimate Edition 2.7, eugene_ ?
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<eugene_> i thought ultimate edition was made by ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: its a bloated Ubuntu based distro, it's not supported here and is offtopic
<joe____> do i just try to ssh to it and it works? cause thats not the luck i've been having. is there a wiki or site that i can't find to point me in the right dirrection?
<erkan^> ow ok
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | eugene_
<ubottu> eugene_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<daedalus96> action pasnip
<ChrisBuchholz> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on my macbook, and when i boot ubuntu, that ubuntu load indicating screen is shown in low-graphics. It is not when i boot from the ubuntu 10.04 dvd. How do i fix this?
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<daedalus96> \
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | daedalus96
<ubottu> daedalus96: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erkan^> but do you know how install I --> python-gtkhtml2 ActionParsnip ?
<dominicdinada> need a hand with my samba. After i updated 2 days ago samba no longer works and i assume it has something with grub remapping the hard drives... http://pastebin.com/k2yKZgV3
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: use software centre is all I can suggest
<H__> joe____: that's basically it yes. You might want to check out ssh-agent and pass-phrases if you want to increase security and ease of login. Check the openssh.org website for primers.
<erkan^> ActionParsnip,
<erkan^> lekhonee-gnome:
<erkan^>  Vereisten: python-gtkhtml2  but it is not installable
<joe____> thanks M__! much obliged
<erkan^> Vereisten = need
<ManDay> Is an EEE Pc really too slow to play medium resolution flash videos?
<dominicdinada> need a hand with my samba. After i updated 2 days ago samba no longer works and i assume it has something with grub remapping the hard drives... http://pastebin.com/k2yKZgV3
<ManDay> Its like a dia show all the way through, no matter what player as soon as the resolution exceeds the 400
<sharplinux> erkan^: what program are you trying to install?  is it from the repositories or something you downloaded from the web?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: if you use minitube if it isn't, should be ok though. Not sure about HD stuff
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: minitube?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: ah right that standalone player
<erkan^> I want to install -->lekhonee-gnome, sharplinux
<ManDay> But seriously could there be something wrong with flashplugin-nonfree?
<ActionParsnip> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Youtube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 237 kB, installed size 824 kB
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: doesn't use flash and is light
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: well youtube isnt the whole world
<ManDay> i actually hardly ever watch videos on youtube
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: indeed
<ManDay> its mostly vimeo and just random players somewhere
<ManDay> but they are all incredibly slow
<sharplinux> erkan^: hmm - I'm  getting the same error
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^>  Vereisten: python-gtkhtml2  but it is not installable, same error, sharplinux ?
<sharplinux> erkan^: yes - looks like a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnochm/+bug/538773
<aloon> what's the room for people on maverick ?
<erkan^> yes but i don't know good very much about bugs, sharplinux
<ActionParsnip> !info lekhonee-gnome | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: lekhonee-gnome (source: lekhonee): Wordpress blogging client (GNOME front-end). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 27 kB, installed size 192 kB
<erkan^> yep acidbath
<erkan^> oesp ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: whats oesp?
<sharplinux> erkan^: what I mean is, it is known not to work - there may be a workaround listed on that page
<erkan^> oeps i mena
<erkan^> can you help me how must I step to step with a bugs, sharplinux ?
<erkan^> ok
<aloon> or can I ask a question here if i'm on maverick ? having kernal upgrade issues. Everything worked perfect , got nvidia going etc and then update manager wanted to do headers and kernel upgrade , after that I get weird kernel errors when I install anything
<ikonia> erkan^: sharplinux is not supported here
<ikonia> erkan^: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<ikonia> aloon: #ubuntu+1 for maverick discussion
<timemachine3030> Have a problem: Google Chrome will not load. I uninstalled/reinstalled to no avail. Now I'm trying to remove any local user prefs but I can't find a .google or .chorme folder in my home directory.  Any one know where I should look?
<aloon> Things still install but there is always teh error when it goes to compile the kernel
<vigge_sWe> how do I enable wireless conectivity in ubunut? For some reason it got shut off
<sharplinux> ikonia: that's my IRC handle :-)
<vigge_sWe> on windows it is FN+F5 but that only turns bluetooth off in ubuntu
<sharplinux> ikonia: I'm helping erkan^ :-)
<ikonia> sharplinux: sorry, I thought it was the other linux distro, apologise
<ikonia> erkan^: apologies to you too
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: can I PM please?
<Neko> when I add an alias to my ~/.bash_profile or /etc/profile it's never picked up by my terminal, any reason why that would be?
<sharplinux> erkan^: see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnochm/+bug/538773/comments/16
<aloon> ikonia thanks , you make it sound like maverick users are not part of the ubuntu family , but i understand , thanks for the link
<erUSUL> Neko: they are only read on login
<IMJ> hi
<Zeus__> I have connected an external monitor to my laptop. When I try to see youtube on fullscreen on the external monitor it appears on the monitor of my laptop. Any ideas on how I can fix that?
<erUSUL> Neko: use ~/.bashrc
<Neko> hm okay
<hspaans> timemachine3030: look both in ~/.cache and ~/.config
<thewolf> vigge_sWe: I had some problems with my wiFi om both Windows and Ubontu... to enable it in ubuntu right click the wifi/network symbol
<sharplinux> erkan^: looks like you can download the package through your browser and install it, then try installing lekhonee-gnome again
<Neko> aha .bash_aliases would be better
<timemachine3030> hspaans, thank you!
<Neko> thx erUSUL
<erkan^> thank you sharplinux
<vigge_sWe> ty I'll try that
<erkan^> i go try
<erUSUL> Neko: that too ;P
<kernel_geek> Are there any programs like handbrake for ubunut already in the repos ?
<erkan^> sharplinux, a site for http://packages.debian.org/sid/python-gtkhtml2 said : unaviable :S
<Neko> erUSUL, I read .bashrc and it includes it.. but I would never have thought of it otherwise :D
<erUSUL> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in lucid
<timemachine3030> yup renaming ~/.config/google-chrome to ~/.config/google-chrome.bak fixed me up. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<kernel_geek> erUSUL: thanks I already knew that.
<thewolf> kernel_geek: I know you can use get deb to get handbrak... but I thnk there are some like it yes
<kernel_geek> erUSUL: "Are there any programs *like* handbrake for ubunut already in the repos ?"
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<ActionParsnip> daedalus96: maverick is offtopic here
<sander__> What password should I spesify when I mount an smb guest share?
<Kwpolska> shall be none?
<dominicdinada> need a hand with my samba. After i updated 2 days ago samba no longer works and i assume it has something with grub remapping the hard drives... http://pastebin.com/k2yKZgV3
<sharplinux> erkan^: try here: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/python-gtkhtml2
<Kwpolska> if not, try your windoze pass
<erUSUL> kernel_geek: chill out dude
<ActionParsnip> sander__: you will need a password set for the account you are using
<sharplinux> erkan^: that was posted to the bug thread several months ago
<Scunizi> sander__: samba keeps track of it's own guests.. you have to add them and their password
<kernel_geek> erUSUL: im calm :D
<kernel_geek> handbrake.fr is down =/
<erUSUL> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 768 kB
<erUSUL> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16 (lucid), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3480 kB
<dominicdinada> need a hand with my samba. After i updated 2 days ago samba no longer works and i assume it has something with grub remapping the hard drives... http://pastebin.com/k2yKZgV3
<sander__> ActionParsnip, Scunizi: i'm trying to set up a passwordless samba share in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> kernel_geek: http://mergy.org/2010/05/installrun-handbrake-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<erUSUL> kernel_geek: vlc can encode too.
<erkan^> i see. but how add I this in PPA. I have Lucid Main sha
<craigbass1976> Why does thunderbird use a different printer than anything else?  The Brother MFC that I installed doens't show up for thunderbird
<thewolf> kernel_geek: what eaxctly do yo want to do?
<ActionParsnip> sander__: i believe to mount samba you need a password, you can store the password in any OS so its only needed once
<erkan^> sharplinux,
<sharplinux> erkan^: why PPA?
<dominicdinada> Does anybody actually even use seamonkey or is it useless bloated software binded to ubuntu
<sander__> ActionParsnip, On my old machine.. I had an passwordless guest account.
<Scunizi> sander__: good luck.. my smb.conf on 9.10 worked fine unti I upgrade with errors then did a fresh install *and* reconfigured samba again... same smb.conf.. now I only have access with password & username.. still working on it.
<ActionParsnip> sander__: then set it up the same
<sharplinux> erkan^: if you can install that dependency, it should work via the standard repositories
<ActionParsnip> sander__: the password isnt that offensive
<Oer> seamonkey s the keyring, everybody uses it, dominicdinada
<storm__zen> Ok, I installed lvm2, then ran the install, but the install doesn't see the LVs.  Did I miss a step?   ( To install 10.4 on a system with LVs. )
<BPOH> Всем привет
<dominicdinada> seamonkey internet suite
<dominicdinada> :O
<erkan^> how, sharplinux ?
<Oer> ah my mistake, seahorse is the keyring
<Kwpolska> storm__zen: you need alternate cd
<BPOH> есть хоть одна славянская рожа?
<thewolf> Someone please tell me that 10.10 or future update will work on adding content to iPods...
<dominicdinada> so just purge it ?
<storm__zen> Kwpolska: Ok.  I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.
<dominicdinada> Oer: just purge it then ?
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<sharplinux> erkan^: at the bottom of the page at http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/python-gtkhtml2 - you will see "Download python-gtkhtml2"
<daedalus96> i am trying to boot the live dvd for 10.10, but it won't load, i can get into the grub command line, does anyone now how i can get from there?
<Scunizi> daedalus96: /join #ubuntu+1
<Kwpolska> daedalus96: don't flood, plz
<Kwpolska> and go to #ubuntu+1
<Oer> dominicdinada, if you don't need it, you can remove+purge
<sharplinux> erkan^: click on your computer's architecture and it will take you to a page with mirrors - click on a mirror near you and it will download the package
<Kwpolska> if the mirror will be dead, use another one.
<dominicdinada> Oer: I don't think i need 4 browsers installed here so ya its gone...
<sharplinux> erkan^: when you've downloaded the package, double click it and gdebi will install it for you
<erkan^> ok i go try
<sharplinux> then try to install lekhonee-gnome
<sander__> Scunizi, ActionParsnip I get: mount error 5 = Input/output error
<sander__> when trying to mount the partition.
<sander__> mount -t cifs //192.168.0.7/disk /disk -o user=sander
<Kwpolska> sander__: try doing this as r00t
<sander__> Kwpolska, already did.
<ActionParsnip> sander__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<BlackFire> hi everyone, i m not able to run .mov file on ubuntu 9.10 and i have both vlc and totem movie installed with all the required plugins. plz tell me some solution.
<Scotsman> where on earth are the bass/treble controls on this new ubuntu - the bass is far too high!!!
<vv_> hi
<ActionParsnip> BlackFire: install w32codecs from medibuntu repo (or w64codecs if you use 64bit)
<vv_> is there any way to increase the processing power
<bour1992> how can i run a .jnlp application?
<ActionParsnip> vv_: use a lighter DE
<vv_> im running a effects simulation
<vv_> but the program crashes
<vv_> how to use that
<vv_> i dont hav admin rites since this is lab system
<erkan^> sharplinux, !! thank you very much. it works!
<erkan^> :D
<ActionParsnip> vv_: install lxde, fluxbox or some other ligt dsktop, this will free up resources for your apps, running gnome + compiz will use more cpu just for te desktop
<Scotsman> unless there is no audio controls now :(
<BlackFire> ActionParsnip, i have already installed those
<erkan^> I have lekhonee-gnome 0.11 now, because I have added Vala in ppa too, i think
<vv_> can you tell me how to do that
<ActionParsnip> vv_: your sys admin will need to install it for you
<vv_> oh i cant do anything then
<metalgeek> Hello, I am new to Linux so please don't kill me for suggesting this but, Is there any way that i could run a small windows app under Ubuntu, I looked at wine but got very confused :)
<ActionParsnip> vv_: ask your aadmin, they might be nice
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: whats the app?
<vv_> i have a small doubt
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: just right click the .exe file and select "open with wine"
<Q_Continuum> Ubuntu 10.04, Can't get install disk or upgraded copy (from 9.10) to show any GUI past Grub.  Radeon HD3200/HD5770 graphics.  Any known fixes?
<metalgeek> It's called    Preparation Test for ECDL exams 2.0.0
<vv_> does loggin in 2 system with same accnt causes to run the program go out of memory
<thewolf> iPod help
<thewolf> this is getting old...
<Ignatius> Why does the official download page say 32 bit is for most desktop users?
<ActionParsnip> vv_: if the user has apps running then yes
<thewolf> I have wondered that my self
<vv_> oh then that would be the problem
<metalgeek> Ignatius, I was wondering this myself as i use AMD64
<Ignatius> Is there some reason a person shouldn't use 64 bit for desktop?
<ActionParsnip> thewolf: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<metalgeek> Ignatius, I havn't had any trouble with it at all :)
<hspaans> Ignatius: most people still have 32 bit machines
<Ignatius> Well I've had serious performance issues, so I was wondering if that meant something
<oCean_> Ignatius: it's because most users don't know if they have 32 or 64 bit processor. Suggesting 32 bit is the safest way
<thewolf> I have iPod nano 5th gen
<Ignatius> ah
<Ignatius> I see
<ActionParsnip> Ignatius: 32bit is still more supported by 3rd party companies (Lexmark for example only make 32bit drivers)
<sander__> ActionParsnip, Something is wrong with the smb server.. When I do smbtree from localhost I don't get up my share.
<JoeMaverickSett> are there any cases where a laptop cannot hibernate because it has no proprietary graphic card installed?
<hspaans> Ignatius: see popcon.debian.org for example you will see some number about install bases
<ActionParsnip> sander__: then evaluate the setup
<BlackFire> metalgeek, not all the windows application run on wine , it depend on the fact the whether wine is built to support it or not
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Lovely to hear from you again, always the best. When i use the sortware center to download wine there are two versions, one marked 'dummy' and one marked 'beta?'
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: sudo apt-get install wine    will install what you need
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, :)
<sander__> ActionParsnip, I get theese error messages when I restart the smb server: http://pastebin.com/ftGhLDa9
<ActionParsnip> sander__: I'd ask in #samba
<Scotsman> my indicator aplet doesnt use my other email program :( how do I change this
<sander__> ActionParsnip, ok. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Scotsman: what email app do you use?
<Scotsman> ActionParsnip, claws
<ActionParsnip> Scotsman: http://lwn.net/Articles/369376/     and   https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/540953
<JoeMaverickSett> do anyone you know how to make claws show in the applet, in place of Evolution?
<Scotsman> ActionParsnip, ill take a read, thank you
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Under Window$ there is no point to having a 64bit proccessor, is there any gain under Linux/Ubuntu
<bau> how can i restart samba?
<thewolf> let me be more specific of my problem... There is no way for me to transfer videos to my new iPod nano 5th gen... even banshee says it can't read the iPod... any help?
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<thewolf> and the ubottu bot is outdatted
<rj99> hi guys, when I use gksudo to shutdown my pc by going gksudo shutdown -P now it interprets now as a second command
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: there is a point to 64bit CPU in windows as well as linux
<erUSUL> rj99: use sudo; shutdown is not a graphical app
<rj99> gah
<rj99> allright
<metalgeek> thewolf, I am only noob so sorry if this is incorrect but, My PSP only gets recognised if I connect it before startup
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: 64bit helps in audio and video encoding as well as sql servers etc
<rj99> is there any other way to shutdown my pc erUSUL
<erUSUL> rj99: the gnome ui has various ways to shutdown
<monkey_dust> rj99, have you tried sudo init 0?
<hspaans> rj99: give hem/her authorisation. see the user authorisation section under system management
<ActionParsnip> rj99: try: sudo shutdown now -P
<thewolf> metalgeek: My computer can reconize the iPod (Name and all) and can add music... but I have no program to add videos to it and manually trying to find the folder and codic it needs... help
<sander__> ActionParsnip, Kwpolska, Scunizi: Seems like I was using samba4 with samba3 config file.
<ActionParsnip> thewolf: i believe gtkpod can manage them  ok
<rj99> monkey_dust: no I havent erUSUL: using awesome not gnome, trying to write a shutdown option for my awesome menu ActionParsnip: I thought TIME needed to be after the flag?
<ActionParsnip> sander__: just install samba after removing samba4
<Kwpolska> sander__: lolwut.
 * metalgeek rescued by ActionParsnip 
<metalgeek> cheers
<sander__> ActionParsnip, yeah.. worked after I did that.
<ActionParsnip> sander__: ive seen too many people install samba4 for one reason or another ten get issues
<monkey_dust> rj99, sudo init 0 shuts down the pc -- sudo init 6 restarts the pc
<thewolf> ActionParsnip: Tried it... I think with the packages RhythmBox needs to acces the iPod... gtkpod wasn't able to find the iPod at all... I'll try again though...
<ActionParsnip> rj99: its free to test
<ActionParsnip> thewolf: i dont use ipod, i have a mind of my own
<appamajig> lol
<appamajig> it's just an mp3 player
<appamajig> same as any other... maybe a little nicer than most
<DrDamnit> Sometimes, when I setup a static IP in /etc/networking/interfaces, after a while, dhcp still resets the IP away from the static back to what the DHCP server wants it to be. I have resolved this before my uninstalling dhcplient, but it seems like there's a better way. What do you suggest?
<thewolf> ActionParsnip: I got it for the quality and the videos and the interface...
<ActionParsnip> rj99: awesome is a window manager, gnome is a desktop environment
<tiemonster> Is there any way to speed up the boot process? I've already gotten rid of startup applications I didn't deem necessary for a netbook.
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, One of the lead guys at BT advised, if you wanna use an ipod, use a windows environment as apple is as evil as M$....lol
<appamajig> oh yes, Apple is super evil :P they're wourse than doctor evil
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: some versions of itunes work with some versions of wine
<appamajig> wourse=worse
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, So i hear, that dosn't make @pple any less irritating
<thewolf> I have had succes with running iTunes with wine... didn't reconize the iPod at all and wasn't able to acces the iTunnes store
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: i avoid their stuf, its overpriced and underspec'd
<metalgeek> thewolf, sorry dude
<cruzer> not to mention apple has a cult following
<rj99> ActionParsnip: I am aware of that, but im not using gnome panel or anything like that, is there something im missing?
<thewolf> ActionParsnip: Thought we all have to admit... the company is better than Microsoft
<ActionParsnip> tiemonster: thats all you can really do dude, reducing stuff is one of the best ways
<appamajig> nah, I like Microsoft better...
<ActionParsnip> thewolf: dunno, microsoft contribute to stuff outside their own interests occasionally
<ActionParsnip> thewolf: they also helped make samba afair
<tiemonster> ActionParsnip: the desktop version seems a bit slower than UNR. Maybe it's the window manager?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Thinking about taking ECDL, any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> rj99: could try +m time   instead of now
<Kittymew> Hey ubuntu gurus: I just installed 10.04, and it doesn't seem to have installed grub into the MBR of any drives. I get the windows bootloader if I boot my windows drive, and if I try to boot the drive Ubuntu is actually installed to, I get "no such disk"
<Kittymew> and a grub-rescue prompt
<Kittymew> The disk is there, it booted properly when I had debian 6 on it.
<ActionParsnip> tiemonster: could try a lighter DE etc, that will make the system boot faster after the services have loaded which it will not affect
<metalgeek> Kittymew, Reinstall GRUB?
<ilovefairuz> !grub | Kittymew
<ubottu> Kittymew: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Kittymew> metalgeek: yeah thought I'd drop in and ask for WHY it screwed up before...
<Kittymew> ...nevermind. Nobody actually knows.
<Kittymew> Got it.
<ActionParsnip> wow some people have all the patience
<thewolf> gtkpod worked... though for the record I could get some of my friends using Ubuntu if it had a more user friendly way of adding anything to any iPod/iPhone
<sds> I wish to install Wine1.2, but apt responds by telling wine1.2 is already installed. running wine --version tells me the installed version is wine-1.1.42; what do I miss?
<erUSUL> sds: that wine-1.1.42 is actually 1.2beta
<greezmunkey> kitteh: that is an issue. I ran into it myself. I used the install cd in rescue mode, and that sucessfully wrote the grub2 mbr
<erUSUL> sds: you can add the wine oficial ppa if you want 1.2 final
<erUSUL> sds: $ wine --version --> wine-1.2
<metalgeek> Guess he's gone then, didn't mean to offend :(
<metalgeek> ;
<metalgeek> erUSUL, Good evening, Nice to see you, Hope your having a good day :)
<erUSUL> metalgeek: hi; quite good yes; thanks ;P
<monkey_dust> erUSUL, metalgeek , the love in this channel is touching
<metalgeek> Action Parsnip?
<sds> erUSUL: ok, thank you for the hint. guess that 1.2 final will be available soon under ubuntu's repo?
<metalgeek> monkey_dust, You just wanna hug dontcha :)
<erUSUL> sds: no; ubuntu only updates package versions when a new version of ubuntu comes out.
<sds> erUSUL: ok, thank you
<erUSUL> !ppa > sds
<ubottu> sds, please see my private message
<metalgeek> So anyway, my question was reguarding the ECDL and whether i should take it or not as it seems to concentrate on Windows OS
<metalgeek> and i'm learnin Ubuntu at the moment
<erkan^> :D
<Janhouse> how can I turn off bluetooth permanently?
<Janhouse> I hate switching it off each time I turn on my laptop...
<sticky> unhook your bluetooth card
<Faissal> Janhouse, remove your bluetooth device
<Janhouse> Faissal, it is built in. I need software solution.
<metalgeek> Janhouse, I take it thast its built in?
<Janhouse> It is lame that ubuntu doesn't remember that I turned it off last time I used computer.
<metalgeek> that
<erUSUL> Janhouse: you can blacklist the BT modules or use rfkill in /etc/rc.local to switch it off
<Janhouse> ok, thx erUSUL.
<monkey_dust> guys, what's the command again to unlock apt?  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/468574/
<sticky> Janhouse, is it a notebook? unscrew the case, find the bt card, remove the cable.
<Janhouse> This is kind of stupid that it is not possible to do it from gui....
<Faissal> Janhouse, im pretty sure you can find the bluetooth card
<Faissal> and remove it
<Janhouse> Faissal, that is not the point.
<sticky> Janhouse, It's pretty stupid that you have to use a GUI ;-)
<metalgeek> Glad to see everyone brought there sense of humor tonight...
<sticky> It's easily done with the shell
<spiky> Janhouse: have a look in start up apps
<Faissal> Janhouse, you can maybe disable it in the bios
<esarandon> hi, Iam trying to set up the remote control that comes with my hp laptop
<sticky> #ubuntu - the new #windows
<Janhouse> erUSUL, already provided me with solution thx.
<ilovefairuz> monkey_dust: are  you running synpatic or is there an update going on the background? sudo lsof | grep lock
<tofi_> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | tofi_
<ubottu> tofi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<audreyt> someone sent me this in pvt ?    < yugio> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0   < what is this?  ..
<yotam> hi guys. I try to install molSketch using cmake and I get the following error:
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ilovefairuz> Janhouse: doesn't your laptop have a kill switch ?
<yotam> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<Janhouse> ilovefairuz, it does but it turns off wireless too
<sticky> lol audreyt got pwned.
<Janhouse> on windows it remembered that I wanted to keep only wireless on.
<ilovefairuz> Janhouse:  ah, models come with two switches for each
<yotam> When the needed libraries are openbabel. I think I need to do some path editing but I'm not sure, any help?
<Janhouse> ilovefairuz, not this one :D
<ilovefairuz> Janhouse: do you use bluetooth at all? you can blacklist the kernel module if you never use it
<Janhouse> That is the problem. I use it sometimes
<ilovefairuz> Janhouse: turn off visibility and you shouldn't be concerned
<Janhouse> I am suprised that it is not possible using existing bluetooth applet.
<Janhouse> It is pretty advanced but doesn't remember bluetooth status
<sam__> any 1 able to help me with my graphics. i just enabled my 3d effect and now my screen is stuck in 640x480
<Janhouse> ilovefairuz, doesn't it affect laptop battery?
<Octavio> Hello, I have problems with ati radeon9200, somebody told me maybe is that intel865g module(or driver, not sure) loads first that that tha ati. How can I test that ati driver is properly loaded instead ot intel?
<erUSUL> Janhouse: sudo rfkill block bluetooth all - sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth al
<erUSUL> Janhouse: sudo rfkill block bluetooth all - sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth all
<ilovefairuz> Janhouse: barely, no auto-scanning is done
<esarandon> any idea howto set up the little remote control that comes with the hp laptops??
<thewolf> Will I'm at it... can someone tell me why youtube keeps messing up on me? I can't click on the ads to get rid of them Sometimes I click on the setting to make it 720p it HD I click and it pause the vid... when I pause the vid I can't restart it.. any help?
<erUSUL> Octavio: there is no way the intel driver gets loaded if you have an ati ...
<eliminat> ver irc.asylumnet.org
<ilovefairuz> octavio: lshw
<Janhouse> ilovefairuz and erUSUL thx for info :)
<erUSUL> Octavio: and even if it loads it wouldn't interfere with ati hardware
<Octavio> : /
<Octavio> thank you
<erUSUL> Octavio: what is exactly the problem ?
<ilovefairuz> octavio: check the actual driver in lshw, no need for speculation
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<bidaboy> how to change background console
<Octavio> I've been looking a way to get the ati driver (the open source) working in lucid, it workded perfet(almost) in 9.04
<skreet> bidaboy: edit > profiles
<ilovefairuz> thewolf: 64 bit?
<bidaboy> skreet, not in xserver
<thewolf> ilovefairuz: yes... sigh
<skreet> bidaboy:  oh.
<ilovefairuz> thewolf: the flash plugin is actually 32 bit and is  wrapped  to work on 64 bit so there are performance implications
<Octavio> <ilovefairuz> I just quit the ati graphics from motherboard to check the intel drivers,sorry :S
<bidaboy> skreet, before starting any desktop
<erUSUL> Octavio: see what /var/log/Xorg.0.log says
<thewolf> I tried 32 bit but my fan is broke and it couldn't read the disc.. I had to use the Windows installer from the website and it auto installed the 64 bit
<skreet> bidaboy: no idea.. also why?
<thewolf> ilovefairuz: anyway to fix?
<bidaboy> any one else know to change console background image,
<ilovefairuz> thewolf: no that i'm aware of. but you can download the 32 bit iso and place it in the same directory as wubi.exe (the windows installer) and it will be detected
<Octavio> <erUSUL> I'll have to reboot be back in 5 mins, to explain more efficient
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy: what console? gnome terminal or virtual consoles ?
<thewolf> bidaboy: do you the x image ( the image you see when you log in)
<skreet> ilovefairuz: he is referring to virtual consoles
<monkey_dust> bidaboy, try using ubuntu-tweak
<bidaboy> ilovefairuz, before starting xserver
<monkey_dust> ok, missed that part
<bidaboy> ubuntu-tweak !?
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy: do you mean the splash screen ?
<Octavio> But i dont have so much hope i think the Videocard is the problem instead the drivers : /, i've been testing it on windows xp and get hot so quickly : /
<matelot> Hello , I can just upgrade Wine (1.1.35) from Synaptic PM ?
<Octavio> <matelot> Does it give you an error message?
<metalgeek> Why wont my DVD Play, I did what it said in Ubuntu help docs but still i get an error
<matelot> Octavio: I have not started yet
<matelot> Octavio: just want to know this is the "right" way to update Wine
<ilovefairuz> metalgeek: what error
<Octavio> Uh ok, yes it's ok, dont worry :)
<bidaboy_> i got disconnected
<metalgeek> ilovefairuz, Could not read from resource.
<ilovefairuz> metalgeek: what application are you using?
<bidaboy_> how can i delete a confugurated pppo
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy_: ppa purgle
<ilovefairuz> purge *
<metalgeek> ilovefairuz, Movie Player
<rickabillie> Hi, is there a way to get svideo working on a x300 series ATI card?
<bidaboy_> ilovefairuz, what u meant
<mikeconcepts> are there any pinguy users here?
<thewolf> ilovefairuz: or he could just get Ubuntu tweak... it can purge ppa
<Octavio> <bidaboy_> Look into Synaptic manager and install ppa purge, then ppa purge and the ppa you want to quit
<thewolf> You need getdeb to get ppa purge
<thewolf> I know
<fixxxermet> How do I apt-get install a specific version of a package?
<metalgeek> ilovefairuz, I did this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bidaboy_> ok, i will try
<fixxxermet> I have two versions of a package and want to install the newest one
<erUSUL> fixxxermet: that should happen automatically
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy_: https://launchpad.net/ppa-purge
<fixxxermet> erUSUL: You're right, found that it is due to another problem
<fixxxermet> Depends on a packag that depends on the libvdpau1 package that doesnt' seem to exist anymore?
<erUSUL> fixxxermet: but anyway « sudo aptitude install package=version »
<astrojp> Ubuntu is telling me that I need to update mplayer. What's the easiest way to do this? Not sure why it's asking me but I guess that doesn't really matter...
<Octavio> <rickabillie> Try this links http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<metalgeek> Wow, half the world must be online, LLLAAAGGG
<monkey_dust> metalgeek, 2/3 of the world population does not even have a phone ;)
<metalgeek> lmao
<Octavio> <metalgeek> 142918 users on line ...... jus on freenode...
<Scotsman> where on earth are the bass/treble controls on this new ubuntu - the bass is far too high!!!
<metalgeek> Will try again at 2 in the morning, always super fast, Thanks for all the help guys, Will probably see some of you then. Bye
<ilovefairuz> !sound |  Scotsman
<ubottu> Scotsman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Scotsman> its for 10.04 it doesnt use alsa
<monkey_dust> beha?
<skreet> Scotsman: it uses alsa under pulseaudio
<yogione> what is the cmd to install: Alternative PHP Cache on ubuntu
<Lalon> hey is there any way of using mirc without wine in ubuntu.. i cant download wine cause its too big
<monkey_dust> Lalon, you can use xchat or smuxi or quassel instead
<skreet> Lalon: There are lots of IRC clients for Linux.
<ilovefairuz> Lalon: no, it's a windows application
<Random832> Lalon: why do you want to use mirc?
<ilovefairuz> Lalon: there are tons of other IRC clients
<erUSUL> Lalon: no
<Lalon> Random832,  becoz im using xchat and u know i cant use color text here
<Random832> xchat isn't what stops you from using color text
<Lalon> and i cant use any scritp here
<Random832> you couln't used color text in here in mirc either
<yessir_turan> Hi, I'm using nvidia prop drivers fro dual screen, using xinerama. I usually open yakuake on one full screen, and other apps+ panel on other. However, whenever I open an app, it opens in the screen that yakuake is already open in.. (yakuake is a terminal)
<kitty_> ok, so how do i go about updating my hardy to fiesty or anything newer
<Lalon> how to configure color text here
<yessir_turan> Can somebody help.
<Lalon> i know
<yakov> hi
<Random832> you can just type ctrl-k just like in mirc
<Random832> and a number
<erUSUL> Lalon: color text? what do you want that for ?
<yakov> could you tell me if there any ubuntu mexico channel?
<ilovefairuz> Lalon: try weechat, you may like it
<Random832> [maybe it's ctrl-c but i think xchat uses ctrl-k]
<Octavio> <yogione> Try this http://blogama.org/node/192
<Lalon> so that i can write colorful
<yessir_turan> I want that apps open right where the panel is .
<Lalon> ilovefairuz,  weechat is it an irc client
<erUSUL> yakov: #ubuntu-mx and/or #ubuntu-es
<yakov> erUSUL: thanx
<coz_> yessir_turan,  you should be using twinview for nvidia
<ilovefairuz> yessir_turan: do you mean starting an app from the terminal inside yakuake ?
<ilovefairuz> Lalon: yes it is
<savid> Is it possible to configure bash to sort directory listings by first-character instead of first-letter?
<yessir_turan> ilovefairuz: No, from panel.
<Lalon> ilovefairuz,  okk gimem the link
<yessir_turan> ilovefairuz: Yes, alsom from inside yakuake.
<stanley_robertso> folks .. can somebody tell me.. where can i download the source of ubuntu code ... [ which includes linux kernel code as well ]
<ilovefairuz> Lalon: sudo apt-get install weechat
<erUSUL> stanley_robertso: enable the source repos. sudo apt-get source package
<savid> Or I guess I'm talking about "ls" not bash specifically...
<Lalon> ilovefairuz,  first i wanna see the screenshot
<monkey_dust> Lalon, checkhttp://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090830122411147/IRC.html
<ilovefairuz> Lalon: http://www.weechat.org/screenshots/
<monkey_dust> Lalon, check http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090830122411147/IRC.html
<Lalon> okk
<erUSUL> savid: it already does?
<Lalon> okk
<yessir_turan> ilovefairuz: I am using twinview(Though I don't know why its showing separate X).
<yessir_turan> ilovefairuz: I know its twinview because I was earlier on separate X, that didn't work out for me.
<stanley_robertso> erUSUL, how to enable the source repos ? iam a newebie .. to this ubuntu stuff ...
<Odd-rationale> Lalon: here's a screen shot i just made: http://imagebin.ca/view/aiVHnR.html
<yessir_turan> ilovefairuz: Moreover, actually the panel is only on one screen, and app opens on the other screen.
<Lalon> Odd-rationale,  okk
<savid> erUSUL, not mine.  It puts  ".foo" after "bar".
<yogione> sudo pecl install apc - I get pecl: command not found
<wizard_> hello does anyone know of a good program that will use my build in web cam to record something thats not being displayed on the desktop
<erUSUL> stanley_robertso: system>admin...>software sources ( deb-src )
<yessir_turan> coz_: I'm using twinview, please refer to my message to ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> yessir_turan: kubuntu lucid ?
<monkey_dust> wizard_, have tou tried cheese?
<jt1234> I want to start a process with something like sclang < specialfile;    so i can then echo "hello sclang;" > specialfile.   what do i mean by specialfile ??
<Lalon> how big is konversation
<Lalon> i mwan how many MB
<wizard_> monkey_dust, are you for real lol
<wizard_> sudo apt get cheese lol
<Odd-rationale> Lalon: if you are in gnome, you will need to have all the kdelibs too, might get rather large...
<monkey_dust> yes, try that wizard_
<stanley_robertso> erUSUL, i have enable the source repos .. now.. how to get the source code ?
<erUSUL> savid: hidden files are special i guess. do not list them
<ilovefairuz> Lalon: sudo apt-get install konversation     ..  will inform you about size
<stanley_robertso> i tried apt-get install source package
<stanley_robertso> however it failed
<Lalon> okk
<erUSUL> stanley_robertso: sudo apt-get source package_name
<yessir_turan> its ubuntu, lucid lynx
<savid> erUSUL,  I'm not talking about just hidden files.  Also files such as __init__ I want displayed first.
<NCS_One> hi
<stanley_robertso> erUSUL, ok .. but here i want source kernel code...  sudo apt-get install source kernel ... however it failed :(
<EpicCynd> how do I remove a program I set to startup automatically via terminal?
<Lalon> omg 254 mB
<savid> erUSUL,  also want directories sorted first as well.
<turgon> hello! my wireless on ubuntu cannot catch signal if far away from router. Any hints?
<Lalon> Laughing My Ass Off
<erkan^> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<stanley_robertso> hi NCS_One
<NCS_One> how do I check each shell am I using ?
<Lalon> its tooo much u know for a irc client
<erkan^> which versie for thunderbird have you?
<erUSUL> savid: that's not possible with ls
<monkey_dust> wizard_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/468583/
<wizard_> monkey_dust, trying that now mate installing see how it goes see does it meet my needs
<ilovefairuz> turgon: you could adjust the orientation of  the router, it sometimes helps
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: how did you set it to start up ?
<erUSUL> savid: and the list order depends on the locale. try « LC_ALL=C ls -1 »
<turgon> ilovrefairuz: I do try that. It does not work. If, from the same place, i boot windows, it just works fine!
<turgon> ilovrefairuz: btw... ur lebanese?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | turgon
<ubottu> turgon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ibu> hi. I've got some old mpeg2 files, but Media Player won't play them. what do I need to install to make them work?
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: I added xbmc.bin to my startup applications, and I think I should have just put xbmc. Permissions or something are causing audio not to work
<IdleOne> Lalon: Please keep the language clean
<oCean_> jt1234: you example is *a little bit* like using a named pipe (fifo). It's usage would be (after creating the fifo) 'echo test > myfifo' then read from that fifo in an other session: 'cat myfifo'
<turgon> ubottu, ow nice! didnt know abwt the tab thing for irc.. though i use it intesivly in terminal :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<savid> erUSUL, ah, yes, that was more like what I expect
<oCean_> jt1234: however, your specific example would not work using fifo
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: system > preferences > startup applications ?
<wizard_> monkey_dust, thats it installed seems to do the trick for what I need it for
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: I don't have access to the gnome desktop, though that is how I indeed set it up.
<wizard_> monkey_dust, thanks for the info and help
<monkey_dust> now say cheeeeeeeese wizard_ :)
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: I need terminal instructions, I'm ssh'd into my computer
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: ~/.config/autostart
<Lalon> IdleOne,  keep ur eyes clen.. then ull see every language clean !
<wizard_> monkey_dust, Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese lol
<NCS_One> how do I check which shell am I using ?
<jt1234> oCean_: any suggestions?
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: I removed its entry from there, still autostarts.
<tensorpudding> NCS_One: echo $SHELL
<erUSUL> NCS_One: bash if you did not configured another one
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon, please see my private message
<NCS_One> tensorpudding, erUSUL : thanks
<R3dy> any reason wy kvm_intel isn't loading automaticly even though I have it in /etc/modules?
<oCean_> jt1234: no, your example makes no sense. I don't know what you want..
<erUSUL> R3dy: your hardware does not support it ?
<wizard_> monkey_dust, shit it might record, but how does it record sound, I have Iphone 4 with a app called touch dj doing a video on it
<Barnabas> ibu, try to see what gstreamer plugins you have installed
<R3dy> i can load it manually
<R3dy> with modprobe -r
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: does it autostart when you login ?
<wizard_> monkey_dust, will cheese hear the sound also ?
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: to be more precise, I did an "rm" on the .desktop file, and yes, it autostarts when I log in.
<yessir_turan> nvidia twinvie, app window not opening in the screen it was closed in. can anybody help..?
<R3dy> but I thought if I put it in /etc/modules it would load automaticaly
<monkey_dust> wizard_, it does here, but very low quality
<IdleOne> !language | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<savid> erUSUL,  cool, also found --group-directories-first
<R3dy> and It's not
<NCS_One> how can I make a xterm app start in fullscreen ?
<oCean_> R3dy: -r does not load but remove
<R3dy> oh lol
<R3dy> ok so I need to remove it automaticaly
<R3dy> how do I do that?
<jt1234> oCean_: I'll do some rtfm on unix fifo
<JenniferB> how can I make my torrents open up with a certain program ( tribler ? ) ...
<JenniferB> I have right clicked, open with, added the command tribler.. but as one could suspect this wouldn't work, because the program will open, but not the file within it..
<Barnabas> ibu, you need one that will decode mpeg2
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: login to the desktop session or even when you login to ssh ?
<Barnabas> ibu, try doing this using the synaptic program
<monkey_dust> JenniferB, right click on it and choose properties, open with
<wizard_> sorry all
<wizard_> got carried away
<wizard_> monkey_dust, I will try that now mate cheers
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: when I login to the desktop session. I'm ssh'ing from PuTTY on Windows
<EpicCynd> so not from the ssh (as far as I can tell)
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: it could be a "saved session"
<R3dy> I need to run modprobe -r kvm_intel so I can launch my VM's
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: then how do I get it to load a new one?
<R3dy> is there something I can edit so this will happen for me automatically?
<skreet> R3dy: What VM software are you using?
<R3dy> Virtual Bo
<R3dy> Box*
<SecretDreams> Alguem fala portugues ?
<erUSUL> R3dy: blacklist the module
<erUSUL> !br | SecretDreams
<ubottu> SecretDreams: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<oCean_> R3dy: you could use blacklist
<SecretDreams> Thanks
<SecretDreams> ;)
<skreet> R3dy: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<NCS_One> SecretDreams: eu :)
<skreet> R3dy: That's what you want.
<skreet> R3dy: But I'm confused as to why it's loading -- did you install it?
<arpad2> hello
<R3dy> do I just create a file called blackist
<R3dy> and put the module in it?
<skreet> R3dy: the file should already exist.. no?
<erUSUL> !blacklist | R3dy
<arpad2> how can be changed the refresh rate of the monitor from terminal?
<ubottu> R3dy: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<R3dy> it's not there
<skreet> R3dy: 10.04?
<R3dy> ok thank you
<R3dy> yep
<skreet> R3dy: Server?  It's there for me on 10.04 64-bit desktop...
<EpicCynd> how do I get the process list from terminal again?
<skreet> EpicCynd: ps aux
<R3dy> I have some stuff about blacklist
<R3dy> but no file jsut called 'blacklist'
<R3dy> I can create it though right?
<turgon> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/Dm8HDnV5
<skreet> R3dy: Sorry, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf you have that?
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: anything in ~/.gnome2/session ?
<R3dy> yes
<skreet> R3dy: that's what I meant to say.
<erUSUL> R3dy: create the file yourself
<R3dy> got it
<R3dy> restarting...
<skreet> R3dy: gl
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: there is no "session" folder in .gnome2
<NCS_One> how can I make a xterm app start in fullscreen ?
<arpad2> how can be changed the refresh rate of the monitor from terminal in 10.04?
<EpicCynd> FFFFFUUU, as soon as I kill xbmc, it logs me out. As soon as I log in, XBMC starts. WHAT IS THIS?!
<erUSUL> NCS_One: xterm -maximized
<erUSUL> arpad2: man xrandr
<NCS_One> erUSUL: Thanks
<arpad2> erUSUL: thx , should i right this in the terminal?
<Autie> hello, is there a reason why cpufreqd won't work with a preempt kernel? nohing changed, only the kernel
<erUSUL> arpad2: that only brings up the help for 5the command that can help you
<arpad2> erUSUL: ok , ill wright man xrandr :)
<R3dy> it worked!
<R3dy> thanks guys :)
<EpicCynd> from the login screen can I force to use gnome or something?
<skreet> R3dy: np
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: grep -iR xbmc .*
<[thor]> woot.. best ubuntu troubleshooting yet.. my friend called me to tell me that his installation of ubuntu had ruined his monitor. He was able to boot into it once, and then after shutting down and moving his computer upstairs, was faced with a blank black screen on boot.
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: could reveal the file invoking it
<shubbar> i have an error in my locale settings, not all are set to my local language, how can i fix this?
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: only crashlogs :/
<R3dy> don't know if anyone has had the chance to run Ubuntu on an IntelI7 with 4G RAM and an Nvide G+ card or not
<R3dy> but man it is freaking sweet!
<[thor]> 10mins after the frantic message on my answering machine, he left another saying "oh.. i forgot to plug in the monitor power cord.. ubuntu is awesome"
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: SOMEHOW GOT INTO GNOME, FUDGE YES
<EpicCynd> okay, now
<EpicCynd> how do I start up an application under root from startup applications?
<jaapie> Hello
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: in its entry in autostart, add "X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false" to the very end
<ilovefairuz> !hi | jaapie
<ubottu> jaapie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jaapie> Any change of getting higher resolution with a nvidia video card?
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: how will that help exactly?
<rich> can anyone recommend a good program for playing dvd's?
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: hopefully disable it from being auto started
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: here's the thing: I want it to autostart, but I want it to do so through gnome
<monkey_dust> yes, th!best| rich
<EpicCynd> it tries to launch it's own session manager, I don't want that
<monkey_dust> !best| rich
<ubottu> rich: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<EpicCynd> I want it to run just as if I would have clicked it in the menu, plus it needs root permissions
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: so it starts instead of gnome?
<Autie> hello, is there a reason why cpufreqd won't work with a preempt kernel? nohing changed, only the kernel. its on a 64bit system
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: before, it would start instead of Gnome. That's the OPPOSITE of what I want.
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: so it starts right after you login from GDM? and gnome is not started ?
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: well, I set it to auto-login to my account, but yes
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: logout and select gnome as the default session ?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Which package provides the System/Administration/Restricted Hardware dialog?
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: let's just try this at another angle, since that doesn't work if we screw it up (which I already did). How can I run something from startup with root privileges?
<SecretDreams> kismet ?
<aloon> is okay to talk about maverick in here or is there a better channel ?
<oCean_> aloon: #ubuntu+1
<aloon> thanks a lot
<EpicCynd> ilovefairuz: gonna try a hunch
<EpicCynd> also, how do I set ubuntu to not lock my computer after X minutes idle?
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: you could put it /etc/rc.local (X wouldn't be running) but i'm rather confused on what you're trying to accomplish
<[4-tea-2]> Bueler? Anyone?
<[4-tea-2]> EpicCynd: that's in the Screensaver preferences, iirc.
<DrPoop> anybody here using a t60 thinkpad?
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: or from power icon in the top right corner
<ilovefairuz> !anyone | DrPoop
<ubottu> DrPoop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EpicCynd> thanks [4-tea-2] `
<DrPoop> anybody here using a t60 thinkpad?
<ilovefairuz> DrPoop: what's your issue?
<[4-tea-2]> Well, installing a bunch of packages that started with ubuntu* seem to have solved my problem.
<NCS_One> can I set empathy to show what music I'm listenning ?
<NerkOne> can you run gui apps on a other users xsession? ex: I log in as user 1 and in a term i su 2 and try to run app xx?
<xteejx> Hi all. Reformatted laptop and installed XP, then Ubuntu 10.04, and now cannot boot into windows at all, it just keeps rebooting in a loop, help please!!!
<[4-tea-2]> NerkOne: with a little extra work, yes.
<EpicCynd> thanks for the help ilovefairuz, seems it was a matter of launching xbmc vs xbmc.bin
<NerkOne> [4-tea-2]: some tip?
<EpicCynd> however, still can't get audio to work, and I'll leave that to #xbmc
<polka53> dpkg -i b43 ... i have messed up in the configuration and now the dpkg is trying to connect to the internet, how do i force dpkg to configure the package one more time ? Oo
<ilovefairuz> EpicCynd: np
<[4-tea-2]> NerkOne: simplest solution might be to "ssh -X" to that other account, because then SSH takes care of all the X authentication stuff.
<mducharme> afternoon
<Frijolie> I'm a LAMP noob and don't know what's happened. Hoping someone can help me resolve this error: "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<kazagistar> I want to know if the package pptpd was compiled with "./configure --with-bcrelay" set. How can I check?
<NerkOne> [4-tea-2]: any other ideas?
<mducharme> is there an easy way of setting up a multiheaded ubuntu box in 10.04?
<[4-tea-2]> NerkOne: read up on xauth
<NerkOne> [4-tea-2]: thanks.
<[4-tea-2]> NerkOne: from my experience, SSH is much less hassle. ;)
<xteejx> Can anyone help please? I cannot boot windows after installing Ubuntu, YES I googled it and couldn't make anything out
<Dr_Willis> NerkOne:  the 'sux' command may help you 'change' to a different user in a terminal and run a gui app as the new user
<mducharme> I am finding instructions on setting up multiheaded ubuntu
<mducharme> but they are all old instructions
<[4-tea-2]> xteejx: are you sure the Windows partition is still there?
<Dr_Willis> xteejx:  be more clear. xp does boot but then 'crashes/reboots' or what exactly?
<NerkOne> Dr_Willis: I'll haave a look at that to...
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: ls -l /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: exists ?
<xteejx> lol Yeah I'm 100% sure it's all there, its a problem with grub2
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis: "sux"? Nice. Learn something new every day.
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, "ls: cannot access /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock: Permission denied"
<polka53> any ideas how to force dpkg to configure the package one more time when i install the package
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: sudo it
<preecher> is they anyway i can use voice chat in ubuntu on yahoo? i have used pidgin then tried empathy and have just tried kopete. it worked when i was using windows but now i only have ubuntu-can someone tole me
<aetaric> polka53: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<[4-tea-2]> xteejx: Does grub display an entry to boot the Windows?
<erkan^> Do someone know where can I download "NL.xpi for Thunderbird 3.1.1" ? :S
<Dr_Willis> [4-tea-2]:  its an old old script :) normally used ages ago
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, "ls: cannot access /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock: No such file or directory"
<Dr_Willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<polka53> aetaric the package is not installed
<xteejx> [4-tea-2]: Yes it does, but I can't remember where the menu.lst file is to take a look
<john38> can i get some help here
<[4-tea-2]> xteejx: in /boot/
<xteejx> it's in the boot menu though
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: pastbin /etc/mysql/my.cf
<[4-tea-2]> xteejx: or /boot/grub/
<ortsvorsteher> just ask john38
<john38> Is there a way to configure the router to stay on while computer is off
<xteejx> [4-tea-2]: Nope can't find menu.lst in /boot/ or /boot/grub/
<xteejx> Its all in 1 partition btw
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: and debian.cf
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<talntid> Hi all. Can someone PM me and tell me WHY this is cool? http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/06/cloud-in-your-pocket-uec-liveiso.html -- Cloud Computing in your pocket, but I guess I don't understand it... are his files stored in a cloud, or the kernel, or the whole OS... or... ? :)
<xteejx> I know about grub2 I'm not totally brian dead :) and I _have_ read the wiki but it doesn't help if there's a bug in grub2
<NCS_One> xteejx: all in one paartition ?
<Dr_Willis> talntid:  i would imagine its his files..
<ilovefairuz> !ot | talntid
<ubottu> talntid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xteejx> Yeah, I didn't repartition for /boot /usr /home whatever
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, /etc/mysql/my.cf = blank file, /etc/debian.cf = blank file
<xteejx> i.e. the root filesystem is 1 partition
<john38> Is there a way to configure the router to stay on while computer is off
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: sorry, .cnf
<eric_3> Hi i am using ssh and rsa key authorization and when i log on it says Permission Denied (Public Key)
<online> i cant solve this skype mike problem
<ilovefairuz> john38: isn't your router a separate machine? it should stay on
<monkey_dust> eric_3, you can delete the public key
<ilovefairuz> !sound | online
<ubottu> online: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<online> whathanks
<[4-tea-2]> eric_3: I think that means you couldn't log in with your key and password auth is not allowed.
<online> thnks
<SecretDreams> exit
<john38> ilovefairuz, well its connected to computer via ethernet
<Dr_Willis> xteejx:  you could always make a custome grub2 entry for your xp partition that  you can set however it needs to be
<ilovefairuz> john38: this has nothing to do with power
<online> the problem only the mic
<jefinc> empathy, in karmic, does not allow me to change my name on ICQ, keeps it as my ICQ #, has anyone else run into this?
<john38> ilovefairuz, its plugged into same surge
<john38> ilovefairuz, is that it
<online> i dont have problem with sound
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eric_3> thx
<john38> ilovefairuz, surge suppresor
<mducharme> is there an easy way of setting up ubuntu 10.04 for multihead
<ilovefairuz> john38: i'm not following? but please move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> mducharme: with nvidia, definately
<Dr_Willis> mducharme:  with my nvidia chipset box's - setting up 2+ mionitors is rather trivial
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/E7rx91rD  thanks for helping btw
<ilovefairuz> online: the applet controls both speakers and mic
<monkey_dust> mducharme, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Multihead/
<online> any help?
<pedro_> what is the best torrent cleint you guys use ?
<preecher> in windows i could use voice to talk in yahoo-now i no longer have windows i just have ubuntu-is they a way i can use voice in empathy/pidgin/kopete any msnger on the yahoo protocol?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: can I PM please dude?
<monkey_dust> !best| pedro_
<ubottu> pedro_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pedro_> monkey_dust, wht do you use ?
<ilovefairuz> preecher: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/ but it's more or less a dead project
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, it must also must be said, i think there was an update to mysql recently...it was working fine prior to the update
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  go ahead. but im cooking supper. :)
<mducharme> oh!
<jimmy_76> mmta... yo soy muy novato en esto de ubuntu , aparte en ingles.. creo que estoy frito
<monkey_dust> pedro_, i use Transmission
<mducharme> guys I just figured out why I could not find what I needed
<preecher> ilovefairuz thanks-)
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: sudo service mysqld status
<mducharme> what I'm looking for is called multiseat apparently
<mducharme> not multihead
<pedro_> thnks monkey_dust
<pedro_> :)
<[4-tea-2]> wtf is multiseat?
<john38> ilovefairuz, im in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> pedro_: there is no best app for anything. there is no best anything in life
<mducharme> I want to turn one computer into two
<Frijolie> mysqld: unrecognized service
<[4-tea-2]> multiple users using one machine?
<mducharme> two keyboards two mice two monitors
<mducharme> yes
<monkey_dust> mducharme, i have a dutch link here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Multihead/
<[4-tea-2]> I see.
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, mysql stop/waiting
<HerrAnkTejp> j #ubuntu-se
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: service mysql status
<monkey_dust> mducharme, i have a dutch link here http://www.linuxinstallaties.be/linux.fd
<embrik> how do i capture video from a camera connected with usb?
<eric_3> how do i authorize a key?
<Dr_Willis> mducharme:  thats technically called 'multi-seat' i belive.
<Random832> mducharme: you can't just buy a crappy machine to attach the other keyboard/mouse/monitor to?
<mducharme> yes, I realized that dr_willis
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: try sudo service mysql restart
<mducharme> random832 this is for a business that is trying to save money
<Random832> you might not even need a hard disk if it can net boot
<Dr_Willis> mducharme:  i saw some company ages ago  that had some stuff/package that let you set it up rather quickly. their 'free' version of the sioftware i think allowed 2 seats..  I cant even rember its name.
<mducharme> I can't make them buy anything
<mducharme> we used userful desktop multiplier before
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, mysql start/running, process 2503
<ActionParsnip> embrik: i think cheese can do it, not sure if it only does stills
<mducharme> but I upgraded them to ubuntu 10.04 and it doesn't work with that
<Random832> mducharme: right.... thin clients [where you can buy a bunch of cheap machines and _one_ expensive machine] seems like a better fit than your 'multiseat' idea [where you buy N/2 expensive machines]
<monkey_dust> http://www.linuxinstallaties.be/linux.fd => mducharme you can choose your language here
<ActionParsnip> mducharme: linux can do multiseat really nicely
<finemann> hi, i was testing out this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249. But instead of terminal as a background i still get a windowed terminal. Please help
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: can you connect with 'mysql' ? just type mysql -u root
<mducharme> I know it can, we've been using userful for a long time
<newcomer123> this might be a noobish question
<mducharme> I would still be using it if it worked with unbuntu 10.04
<embrik> ActionParsnip: Cheese? Have you tried it?
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, hmmm, now it's working? something that simple? if you upgrade mysql it stops the service?
<newcomer123> but how do you execute a /bin command from the context of a directory?
<ActionParsnip> mducharme: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html    6 seater!!
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: yes it does
<eric_3> how do i authorize an rsa key for ssh?
<newcomer123> i'm not sure from what context directory the start up scripts in r.local is being executed
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: seems it was stuck while trying to stop
<monkey_dust> !ssh| eric_3
<Frijolie> ilovefairuz, well thanks, sorry I feel like an idiot now. hehe! I should have been able to figure that one out
<ubottu> eric_3: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<newcomer123> right now i have to execute the command from the directory that the configuration file lies in
<mducharme> it looks like the only way to do this is manual editing of xorg.conf
<ilovefairuz> Frijolie: you're welcome
<eric_3> THX!
<mducharme> since we can't use userful multiplier anymore
<mducharme> which is really annoying
<evergreenteresa> hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could tell me why Amarok won't play the music I tell it to play.
<monkey_dust> evergreenteresa, a bit more specific, please?
<aloon> Amarok doesnt have sound for me under Lucid or maverick , any variant of mplayer or other player works though
<aloon> never had that before
<embrik> I was suggested to use cheese to import video from a sony video camera connected with usb-cable - have anybody of you a y other suggestions?
<evergreenteresa> well I just select a number of mp3 files and open them with Amarok, and it says something like "too many errors occurred blabla"
<ActionParsnip> aloon: you may need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<evergreenteresa> monkey_dust, well I just select a number of mp3 files and open them with Amarok, and it says something like "too many errors occurred blabla"
<monkey_dust> evergreenteresa, 'something like blabla' does not sound very technical
<lousygarua> newcomer123, what is your question again? try to write it in one message
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | evergreenteresa
<ubottu> evergreenteresa: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<evergreenteresa> I know it doesn't but I just got linux on my computer so I can't be much more technical at this point
<ActionParsnip> evergreenteresa: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Maletor> (without line breaks) I want to smash my volume group and all lvms in it. So I guess this means I have to boot from live usb and mount /dev/md1 ? Then chroot ? Then delete the lvm then the vg then remove from fstab? Only thing is I'm confused about the chroot...
<evergreenteresa> ActionParsnip, no I haven't
<ActionParsnip> evergreenteresa: you need it to play mp3s
<evergreenteresa> ubottu, ok screenshot coming right up
<jefinc> how do you integrate Pidgin into Ubuntu, Karmic, the way that Empathy is?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> jefinc: how do you mean "integrate"?
<lousygarua> jefinc, karmic is 9.10 right? i have it with pidgin and i can switch statuses from the panel, if that's what you mean
<oliver_> I tried to install Ubuntu in virtualbox from a Ubuntu machin and before i start the installation a Warning that said "Ex4PartitionDetected" is it something to worry about?
<jefinc> lousygarua: that's exactly what I mean
<ActionParsnip> jefinc: just install it then, will be fine. Theres a pidgin ppa you can use too
<jefinc> ActionParsnip: does it require a reboot/removal of empathy?
<newcomer123> lousygarua: specify the directory from which you execute a /bin executable
<ActionParsnip> jefinc: not at all, you can use both if you wish
<newcomer123> from another direcotry
<quidnunc> How do I count the number of pages in a gzipped ps file?
<jefinc> ActionParsnip: ok thank you :)
<quidnunc> (from the console)
<Dr_Willis> quidnunc:  im not sure thats easially done.  ghostscript perhaps has some feature of it.
<EpicCynd> jefinc: the wonderful thing about Ubuntu is that when you install nearly anything, it integrates with the desktop manager, yet stays it's own program
<theRiddler> hello
<DarkStar1> evening folks. Has anyone ever used Clonezilla to clone their Hard drive?
<evergreenteresa> ActionParsnip, looks like Amarok now just blocked and I can't seem to shut it down so I can restart it, what should I do
<quidnunc> Dr_Willis: I just found pkpgcounter which does it for non gzipped files.
<ActionParsnip> evergreenteresa: press ALT+F2   type: xkill    then click the app
<D-coy> hi all o/
<ilovefairuz> !hi | D-coy
<ubottu> D-coy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> quidnunc:  thats half the battle then. :)  yiou could use 'zcat' and pipe the file to that program.
<theRiddler> can somebody help me with a grub problem
<D-coy> evergreenteresa, sudo pkill -9 <name of process>
<monkey_dust> !ask| theRiddler
<ilovefairuz> !ask  | theRiddler
<ubottu> theRiddler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<D-coy> before, sudo ps -A
<lousygarua> newcomer123, what do you mean by a '/bin executable'? i still don't understand your question
<erkan^> can someone help me for dutch language --> thunderbird? I have installed from http://sourceforge.net/projects//files/ .. and Thunderbird 3.1.1: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.7) Gecko/20100713 Thunderbird/3.1.1
<quidnunc> Dr_Willis: Good idea, thanks
<newcomer123> lousygarua: an executable called from /bin executables
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: why not use the mozilla ppa?
<newcomer123> lousygarua: like how after you install python, u can just say "python"
<theRiddler> i m using fedora but i would try ubuntu now and installed it from livecd. after installation only ubuntu was starting so i rescue my old grub from fedora with grub-install sda now i can start my fedora but not ubuntu. than i tried to add a new entry for ubuntu in my grub from fedora but all isnt working
<newcomer123> lousygarua: and not do the whole /usr/lib/python/../.././.
<monkey_dust> !grub| theRiddler
<ubottu> theRiddler: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install thunderbird-3.1
<erkan^> Because ppa have not stable for Thunderbird 3.1.1. Last version is 3.0.5, ActionParsnip
<PaperJesus> can someone help me with my audio problems in 10.04?
<lousygarua> newcomer123, ok so what with it? the context of the directory it runs in is where you run the command from
<theRiddler> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: the mozilla ppa has 3.1
<arpad2> after changing the refresh rate monitor goes black in 10.04
<erkan^> I want stable for Thunderbird. http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/files/ is stable
<Koltor> How do I manually edit the first entry that comes up when I type a letter in Gnome-DO (ie - 't' would come up with terminator instead of Terminal)
<erkan^> is that stable?
<evergreenteresa> ActionParsnip, awesome, thanks
<theRiddler> i dont lost my grub after installing windows
<randy_> theRiddler: it also refers to howto's for working with grub i
<preecher> i just installed these can anyone tell me how to uninstall-sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa and then i installed "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi" but it dont do anything and i need help uninstalling
<theRiddler> i see i ll take an look on it thx
<alexdaboss> installed mac4lin but cant get the gnome foot off were the apple logo goes
<arpad2> after changing the refresh rate monitor goes black in ubuntu , pls can smb help me with this?
<alexdaboss> can anyone help
<erkan^> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<monkey_dust> alexdaboss, i think your question is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ichat> does anybody know of a ubuntu package with a  CLI gui for  WICD ?
<ilovefairuz> preecher: any error messages ?
<randy_> Ichat: well, there is... iwconfig
<preecher> no but it no do anything it not listed in my apps so i dont want it
<melotten> Hi all
<randy_> Ichat: wicd, like all window'd wireless configurations tools, in some way shape or form, is going to work with iwconfig, the cli tool for working with wireless network configuration
<P-Nuts> Koltor: don't know how to do it manually, but Gnome-Do learns the most common commands, so just keep launching Terminator, and eventually it will prefer it to Terminal
<arpad2> after changing the refresh rate monitor goes black in 10.04 , pls can smb help me with this?
<Ichat> randy i was under the impression that  wicd was a demon like also ?
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: pastebin fdisk -l  and tell where did you install fedora and ubuntu
<theRiddler> ok thx i ll do
<Koltor> P-Nuts: any way to reset it's list? I've probably launched terminal hundreds of times, seems like it would be difficult for terminator to catch up any time soon
<theRiddler> ubuntu is installed on sda2
<theRiddler> fedora on sda4
<theRiddler> fedora grub is on sda3
<theRiddler> ubuntu grub is on sda2
<preecher> i typed in "gyachi" in terminal and it say not valid command so i dont know how to open it or if it will open
<monkey_dust> preecher, type sudo apt-get install gyachi
<melotten> I need help to decode a QR code using libcodeqr, any Idea about how to do it? the package is already installed from the software centre but I think I should use the command line in order to do it
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: when it boots, you get to fedora's grub screen ?
<theRiddler> i tried to load the ubuntu grub over fedora grub but i got an error file not found
<newcomer123> lousygarua: well, basically i'd like to run the command from rc.local, but i'm not sure where i should put the config file
<randy_> Ichat: that may be so, wicd may be doing some scanning in the background finding networks; network-manager does the same thing.  both applications, though, use wireless-tools in some way
<AndroidBruce> hey guys, i am looking to build a powerful pc for use with Ubuntu specifically. what videocard/soundcard/wirless/bluetooth works the best as far as compatibility goes
<preecher> monkey_dust thanks ill try again
<theRiddler> yes after is rescued this grub with the fedora disc
<Ichat> but non the less.   -  im quite stick,  with this...  .... i want something that connecs  the  Xbmc (9.11 (so that should be ubuntu  9.10 cli)     to my wif lan (wpa2
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: whose grub screen shows on boot?fedora or ubuntu ?
<theRiddler> fedora
<preecher> will that other stuff i installed hurt me system? is it ok to leave it on?
<theRiddler> i m booting this pc now to pastebin fdsik -l
<davincii> hi all
<ilovefairuz> !who | theRiddler
<ubottu> theRiddler: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<monkey_dust> theRiddler, copy the output of sudo fdisk -l and  paste it here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<A-Non> I'm trying to get my onboard intel video to work in ubuntu alongside my PCI Nvidia card so that I can use them for a dual monitor setup. Currently the Nvidia is the primary adapter, and the intel is disabled. What would I have to do first to accomplish my goal?
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: copy and paste fedora's menu.lst
<AndroidBruce> what videocard/soundcard/wirless/bluetooth works the best as far as compatibility and performance goes
<Ichat> randy - any kind of 'gui  or wizzard or  script to help me get this this box to connect to wlan would be ok for me...    as i dont have gnome to rely on its quite hard to find and figure out.
<ilovefairuz> Ichat: wicd
<theRiddler> its empty
<theRiddler> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<preecher> i did what u said and it now says this-root@tom:/home/tom# apt-get install gyachi
<preecher> Reading package lists... Done
<preecher> Building dependency tree
<preecher> Reading state information... Done
<preecher> E: Couldn't find package gyachi-
<FloodBot1> preecher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> Ichat: or nmcli
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, all in the grub.conf
<monkey_dust> !flood | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<preecher> i wasnt tryn to flood i sorry
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: ok pastebin
<john38> i know that ubuntu doesnt support composite video or S-video does it support HDMI
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, pastebin.com/8UzaWPeB
<preecher> i dont even kno what paste bin is but i appreciate the help i did get
<A-Non> I'm trying to get my onboard intel video to work in ubuntu alongside my PCI Nvidia card so that I can use them for a dual monitor setup. Currently the Nvidia is the primary adapter, and the intel is disabled. What would I have to do first? Do I need more details?
<ilovefairuz> preecher: no packages were installed
<lousygarua> newcomer123, you're writing a script and you want to put it on rc.local and you're not sure where to put the configuration file for your script??
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> preecher: what's the ppa you added?
<preecher> let me look
<john38> preecher, pastebin is website  utitily to paste txt so others can help you
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: pastebin grub.conf
<john38> i know that ubuntu doesnt support composite video or S-video does it support HDMI
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, pastebin.com/bYVqc0wX
<john38> ilovefairuz, i know that ubuntu doesnt support composite video or s-video does it support HDMI
<monkey_dust> john38, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<preecher> only thing i see that say ppa is this-sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa
<Xplor3r> hi all
<preecher> and i copy an paste that in terminal
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: both your Fedora and Ubuntu root are the same!
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, in the grub.conf is much trash now for trying
<evergreenteresa> ActionParsnip, I can play mp3 files in other players but I wanted to use Amarok specifically, you still think it has to do with that stuff you told me to download?
<Xplor3r> i need a little help pls
<melotten> Hi ALL
<preecher> then i install the program it say--i just wanna uninstall it
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: where's ubuntu installed? sda2?
<theRiddler> ?
<theRiddler> sda2
<melotten> I need help to decode a QR code using libcodeqr, any Idea about how to do it? the package is already installed from the software centre but I think I should use the command line in order to do it
<ActionParsnip> evergreenteresa: you may need the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<catch23> anyone here know where I could ask stuff about livecd/casper?
<monkey_dust> !ask | Xplor3r
<ubottu> Xplor3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john38> monkey_dust, DVI definately works with linux?
<ActionParsnip> evergreenteresa: scratch that, run: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<evergreenteresa> ActionParsnip, I've done that already but no good
<ActionParsnip> evergreenteresa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307762
<monkey_dust> john38, couldn't tell, sorry
<catch23> has anyone built a custom livecd here before?
<Toxic> hey
<Xplor3r> i did a kernel update and now ubuntu says that / is full , why is that?
<ActionParsnip> catch23: yeah
<Toxic> Hey, can someone help me out?
<lousygarua> !ask | Toxic
<ubottu> Toxic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Toxic: not if we don't know your issue
<catch23> ActionParsnip: do you by chance know what overwrites the /etc/network/interfaces file on bootup?
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: http://pastebin.com/ji6U4dxj
<theRiddler> thx i ll look
<john38> Anybody here for sure if DVI or D-sub work with TV's in conjuction with linux?
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: assuming you install ubuntu's bootloader on its root (sda2), this should work
<john38> Anybody here know for sure if DVI or D-sub work with TV's in conjuction with linux?
<ActionParsnip> catch23: it doesnt get overwritten at ny point, the resolv.conf file gets generated by network apps
<preecher> is they a place i can get help on the irc i dont use pastebin and my probelem in xplaining takes more than one line to xplain?
<Guest5406> Hey, well i just got ubuntu and im duel booting when i download stuff from the software center where does it go?
<RealEyes> I'm on linux using a DVI>VGA adapter on a TV
<ActionParsnip> preecher: use a pastebin then, they are free
<preecher> i dont know how  but thanks
<catch23> ActionParsnip: for some reason, my file (on lucid) gets overwritten by something...  so anything that I put on the custom squashfs is gone
<john38> RealEyes, picture shows up on TV?
<lousygarua> Guest5406, don't you find the installed application under the applications menu?
<helios_> preecher: go there, paste into the bix box that says PASTE HERE, copy the URL it gives you, and paste that URL here
<Xplor3r> anyone?
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, not working
<preecher> ok
<ilovefairuz> preecher: you didn't say which ppa you added? what are you commands you executed
<RealEyes> Yes. DVI out, VGA adapter, VGA in the TV
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: what's the error ?
<ActionParsnip> catch23: shouldnt do, thats one of the old school ways to define IP addresses and such
<helios_> Xplor3r: is / a separate partition
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, Error 13 Invalid or unsupported executable format
<preecher> ilovefairuz- i did this -sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa
<john38> RealEyes, how about if i have DVI0 to monitor and and DVI1  DVI to VGA to TV will that work
<Guest5406> No it's not under my app menu
<Xplor3r> helios_:  the partition / is 16 Gb
<lousygarua> Guest5406, what is the application you can't find? try to open a terminal and type its name (you can type a few letters and press tab for auto-completion)
<preecher> ilovefairuz then i did this-sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<Guest5406> lemme try
<preecher> now i want to undo what i did
<Xplor3r> and /home is 45G
<catch23> ActionParsnip: well I think it does get overwritten -- supposedly it is a script that overwrites it in /scripts/live-bottom/23networking
<helios_> Xplor3r: du -h / will break down filesizes on / for you
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: are you sure ubuntu is on sda2? you can mount the partitions.. did you install ubuntu bootloader on sda2 ?
<helios_> its gonna show ALOT though
<catch23> ActionParsnip: it doesn't get overwritten on normal systems, but on LiveCDs it does
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, ubuntus grub is on sda 2 /boot/grub
<theRiddler> yes
<Guest5406> It's just a game from the software center and the terminal does not find it either
<ilovefairuz> preecher: did you get any errors when adding the repository ? (first command)
<A-Non> I'm trying to get my onboard intel video to work in ubuntu alongside my PCI Nvidia card so that I can use them for a dual monitor setup. Currently the Nvidia is the primary adapter, and the intel is disabled. What would I have to do first? Do I need more details?
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, i installed manual on sda2 over the old windows partition
<preecher> ilovefairuz i dont think so
<evergreenteresa> ActionParsnip, "too many errors encountered in playlist. Playback stopped"
<preecher> i can just reinstall 10.4 if its easier
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, if i make mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt i can look the grub.lst from ubuntu in /mnt/boot/grub
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: i don't mean just the files, i mean the actual boot sector, try reinstalling ubuntu's grub on sda2
<Guest5406> What do yo think?
<lousygarua> Guest5406, what game is it?
<theRiddler> the mbr on sda2
<Guest5406> Kernel Panic lol also how do i change my name here?? lol
<helios_> Xplor3r: find / -type f -size +20M -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }'
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, the mbr on sda2?
<ilovefairuz> preecher: what's your ubuntu version? the repository has a package for karmic
<helios_> Xplor3r: that will find all files over 20Mb on the / dir
<finemann> hi, which command produces the sys info shown in the left of this pic? http://noopenblockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/devilspie-full.png
<preecher> ilovefairuz its 10.4
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: no, the boot sector on sda2, the mbr points to fedora now, so you could reinstall ubuntu boot sector sda2, and chainload to it
<ilovefairuz> preecher: aha, well the version of gyachi is for older ubuntu version, 9.10
<theRiddler> how i can do this
<ilovefairuz> preecher: ah seems has for lucid too
<yunife> Hello, does anyone can to do with Java? I've a problem with Java2D API, I'm created buffer strategy on instance of Canvas in java.awt and I'm used timer for FPS, but java is rendering some frames for too long and some frames for one milliseconds :-(
<ilovefairuz> preecher: sudo apt-get update
<ilovefairuz> preecher: any errors ?
<preecher> ilovefairuz i can reinstall ubuntu i do it every 4-5 days anyway when i cant get something off
<corpsegrindr> Has anyone succefully gotten HDMI audio to work on a nvidia G210? I have run every tutorial I can find  and have still not been able to get it working
<ilovefairuz> yunife: ask in #java
<evergreenteresa> hey, anyone can tell me why i get this message  "too many errors encountered in playlist. Playback stopped" whenever I try opening mp3 files with Amarok?
<helios_> if you have to reinstall the OS every 4-5 days, youre not doing something right...
<yunife> ilovefairuz, ok
<ilovefairuz> preecher: you don't need to reinstall ubuntu, ask here if you can't uninstall something.. so do : sudo apt-get update .. and tell me if there are any errors
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, is it needed to use 2 grubs or can i install ubuntu and integrate it to my fedoras grub
<helios_> you dont need a separate bootloader for each OS, theRiddler. you can add ubuntu to the existing grub
<ilovefairuz> theRiddler: no not needed, but that way you'll keep them separate and each minding its own business
<preecher> ilovefairuz i did the sudo apt-get update and it showed alot of line but no errors it only took like 2 seconds to complete
<ilovefairuz> preecher: ok next, sudo apt-cache search gyachi ..
<catch23> ActionParsnip: FYI, I found the problem -- the script is located inside the initrd.lz img file located in /casper on the LiveCD dir.  after you extract it, you can remove the file
<ActionParsnip> helios_: it can happen if you are experimenting
<helios_> ActionParsnip: what can happen?
<ActionParsnip> catch23: AAAAAH I see. Duly noted
<Ichat> ilovefairuz:  -  like i said.  i would like wicd. but i dont have gnome or any other  'desktop' installed
<theRiddler> ilovefairuz, helios_  ok thx i ll try to fix it :D and if i cant i ll ask later again
<Ichat> ilovefairuz:  -  so wicd wont run so easy
<helios_> 10-4 good luck
<ilovefairuz> Ichat: and i told you try nmcli
<ActionParsnip> helios_: trying to remove and add stuff and tweak a lot, can completely garbage an OS. Ive had reinstalls 3 or 4 times a day, just to try different things
<ilovefairuz> Ichat: it's ncurses based, runs in terminal
<Guest5406> what do i do to change my name in here?
<Ichat> ilovefairuz:  -  sorry i misse that :S
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest5406
<ubottu> Guest5406: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<preecher> silovefairuz i did it and after putting in the command it took about 5 seconds and then came back to the $ prompt
<helios_> ActionParsnip: yes, but to reinstall the OS because you cant remove software is not experimenting
<ActionParsnip> helios_: true
<Mqueue> can someone help me install grub on 8.10 please:)
<Guest5406> !register Toxic
<ilovefairuz> helios_: be mindful of your words
<ilovefairuz> !grub | Mqueue
<ubottu> Mqueue: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<helios_> ilovefairuz: Can I ask what word I used that I should mind?
<ilovefairuz> helios_: pm ?
<helios_> ok
<Gage> !register Toxic
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>> i know that i have tried it but it's notworking that's why i need help\
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: what exactly is not working ?
<Mqueue> grub not found
<Mqueue> how do i know what is h0 and what is hd1
<ZimmY1> what ever you set them in raid managment
<Oer> Mqueue, '  sudo fdisk -l   ' will show you
<Mqueue> okay my sda1 is what ?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: hd(0,0)
<ilovefairuz> (hd0,0)
<ilovefairuz> hd0 = sda
<ilovefairuz> partition 1 becomes  0 in grub
<Mqueue> okay when i'minstalling i got advanced and install the boot loader on sda1 then
<JackNocturne> has anyone tried ubuntu 10.10 ,feedback?
<Mqueue> or just leave it hd0.0
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | JackNocturne
<ubottu> JackNocturne: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Gage> is there a way to disable my touchpad on my notebook?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: are you installing or restoring grub ? if installing, you should install on mbr, which is, sda .. meaning hd0
<ActionParsnip> Gage: usually theres a shortcut key on laptops
<ilovefairuz> preecher: did you search ?
<ActionParsnip> Gage: or you can rmmod the module which makes it work
<Gage> yeah i tried it and it won't disable
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I'm having trouble getting a fat32 partition to mount. I've googled it and tried a few things with fstab, but nothings working. The other partition, an ext4, had no such problem
<Chuck27> can someone help me make my boot up faster i'm on 10.4
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>> i had it installed now i'm installing again..got fed up wiht it configuring again and again
<Dr_Willis> My bootup times are faster then my Pc's POST times...
<ActionParsnip> Chuck27: reduce services, use boot profiling
<preecher> ilovefairuz yes it just brings me back to $ with nothing else
<Oer> Chuck27, disable services you don't need
<Chuck27> tell me how to ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Chuck27: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/07/how-to-speed-up-boot-of-ubuntu-1004.html
<ilovefairuz> preecher: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d ... do you see a line for the ppa ?
<Dr_Willis> Chuck27:  and how long is your boot time?
<preecher> let me see
<RealEyes> Where is a good place to -start- in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Chuck27: the guide has a bad line, use gksudo instead of sudo in the gedit command
<Francie> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: using it
<Francie> ^^
<RealEyes> thx
<Mqueue> <Realeyes> installing grub..lmao
<preecher> am i allowed to post 2 lines here of what the results were
<ActionParsnip> preecher: sure
<RealEyes> how do you install grub?
<preecher> tom@tom:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<preecher> dropbox.list       loell-ppa-lucid.list  pidgin-ppa.list.save
<preecher> dropbox.list.save  pidgin-ppa.list
<Francie> @_@/
<Mqueue> <Realeyes> that was a joke dude..try the live cd and see if you like what u want
<ilovefairuz> preecher: i just found out there's an error for gyachi on 10.4!
<RealEyes> i installed it and im dual booting
<randy_> RealEyes: there is a manual at www.ubuntu-manual.org, you could start there, they've been working really hard on making something useful for the beginner
<preecher> will what i done hurt my ubuntu(is it ok just to forget what i done) or do i need to do anything else
<Oer> RealEyes, i suggest : learn about terminal, synaptic, and try out any software you like, and make backups of important files
<ilovefairuz> preecher: you could try installing one built for  older version, will probably work on lucid too..
<ilovefairuz> preecher: first install  https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa/+build/1806226/+files/gyachi-data_1.2.9-0.1~karmic_all.deb   and then install  https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa/+build/1806226/+files/gyachi_1.2.9-0.1~karmic_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> preecher: use a pastebin to give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<preecher> ilovefairuz i dont wish to try any more
<Chuck27> ok ty
<randy_> RealEyes: furthermore, the Help, quite literally the help icon on the taskbar, is remarkably helpful for the beginner to find what they're looking for
<ilovefairuz> preecher: it will likely work for 10.4, just try it
<Mqueue> i like ubuntu only if this grub thing gives me a kick everytime
<ActionParsnip> preecher: if the update runs fine then its ok You can make lots of repos in there for easy management
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: gyachi (the package he desires to install) has a build error on i386
<preecher> ActionParsnip thats why i asked before i posted and u tole it was ok
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I'm having trouble getting a fat32 partition to mount. I've googled it and tried a few things with fstab, but nothings working. The other partition, an ext4, had no such problem
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: i dont use it dude, sorry
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa/+build/1807264
<preecher> i just reinstall i think it be faster
<ilovefairuz> preecher: try installing from the links i gave you
<ilovefairuz> preecher: no don't reinstall
<ActionParsnip> preecher: if it runs ok then its fine. how have you hurt your install?
<tokigalor> hi everyone
<ilovefairuz> preecher: clicking on the links will launch an installer
<Mqueue> hey tokigalor
<ilovefairuz> !hi |  tokigalor
<ubottu> tokigalor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<preecher> ActionParsnip i cant/dont know how to undo what i done
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: then you'll have to wait it out til the compile gets sorted, or compile your own
<ActionParsnip> preecher: well, what is wrong?
<ilovefairuz> preecher: there's no need to undo anything, the package was not installed
<thune3> econdudeawesome: so it works if you don't put it in fstab (using places menu), but it doesn't work using fstab?
<preecher> i copy and pasted some commands and now i dunno how undo them
<RealEyes> can someone help me get java working on firefox?
<flomaster> hello my password is no longer working when I type a sudo command I get this error >>>>>xbmc is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<sam898889> does anyone know how i delete the iso files off a live usb?
<ilovefairuz> preecher: the commands did not result in a package being installed because it's not existent for 10.4 .. so i gave you links to install directly from an older version
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<lousygarua> flomaster, your username is xbmc?
<Mqueue> <Realeyes> goto snaptic and install java
<ilovefairuz> sam898889: right-click and select format
<preecher> are u sure it disnt nstall?
<sam898889> ilovefairuz, thanks
<flomaster> lousygarua, yes it is
<ilovefairuz> RealEyes: did you install java?
<ilovefairuz> preecher: yes i'm sure, read the messages it show, it clearly states what happens
<ActionParsnip> preecher: dpkg -l | less     read the list through to check
<ActionParsnip> flomaster: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=57764&page=52
<ilovefairuz> preecher: ActionParsnip: (12:15:02 AM) preecher: E: Couldn't find package gyachi-
<preecher> ilovefairuz ActionParsnip thanks for you help
<chris___1> i have a Extenza 4620 that's not revving the fans up.. how do i force a pwm states?
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: are you using this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<Chuck27> its not giving me my lines ActionParsnip?
<chris___1> it's currently 104f on both cores
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: he added the PPA to try to install gyachi but there is no i386 build for lucid
<RealEyes> im getting it
<chris___1> im on unr too
<RealEyes> thx guys
<ActionParsnip> Chuck27: any lines? You just need to add the word profile to the boot options in the file
<RealEyes> this is the shit
<FloodBot1> RealEyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flomaster> ActionParsnip, what does that link have to do with my user loosing sudo ?
<IdleOne> !language | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RealEyes> hey, how do you do all those fancy window animation?
<ilovefairuz> !language | RealEyes
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: then you will have to wait for the maintainer to get the package built
<RealEyes> sorry! D:
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: install compizconfig-settings-manager   you will need 3D accelleration enabled by using correct graphic drivers and your card must support 3D under linux
<flomaster> ActionParsnip, I am trying to run this command  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but get this error  USERNAMEHERE is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<chris___1> i need fan control in unr
<RealEyes> i have an ATi Radeon 5770
<RealEyes> how do i install that stuff?
<RealEyes> Terminal>
<thune3> chris___1: for a CPU: 104f would be super cool 104C super hot. if it's really 104f, i don't think you have a problem.
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: then install the driver from System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<RealEyes> its searching
<chris___1> thune3: it's not revving the fan though.. and it's hot to the touch
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: login with the user you created while installing ubuntu ... then do: sudo EDITOR=nano visudo ... and add your press then ctrl + x
<RealEyes> activating
<RealEyes> downloading and installing ...
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: correction: add your other username
<ilovefairuz> RealEyes: no need to inform us
<flomaster> ilovefairuz,  I am logged in with the user I created with and using the same password but it doesn't work
<flomaster> ilovefairuz, I only have one user on this machine
<imanc> can anyone recommend a good mysql client for ubuntu?  mysql query browser doesn't cut it, and emma is shit
<vershan> ho there guys
<RealEyes> you guys are funny lol
<vershan> is this the support for ubunti
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: cool, then you will get animations once the drivers install and you reboot
<IdleOne> !language  imanc
<IdleOne> !language  | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ilovefairuz> imanc: search synaptic
<bsod1> can I change some of my ntfs area to ext4? I have win7 on ntfs and ubuntu 10.04 on ext4
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: you can install compizconfig-settings-manager in software centre and add all the bling you want
<stevecam> is it possible to stop the loud screeching in Rhythmbox that sometimes occurs when seeking on mp3's
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: more bling uses more resources
<imanc> 'k
<RealEyes> thats fine
<vershan> visual effects is not working on ubuntu 10.0.4 any ideas
<Mqueue> need help with grub error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<RealEyes> i got a good machine
<bsod1> can I change some of my ntfs area to ext4? I have win7 on ntfs and ubuntu 10.04 on ext4
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: well something screwed up your /etc/sudoers  files.. you need to login as root and fix it as shown
<flomaster> ilovefairuz, thats the problem it doesn't let me
<vershan> will someone be able to assist me on ubuntu 10.0.4
<Bearcat> folks i'm working on a clients computer which is running kubuntu 10.4. In kde-pim, when i add a distribution list, then focus on another address, then focus back on the distribution list, the distrobution list is empty. I'd love some help with this. Thanks.
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>> okay installed grub right and now showing error 17
<pipeep> vershan, do you have drivers?
<vershan> yes m8
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: single user mode?
<[thor]> vershan: make sure you have the hardware drivers installed for your particular card ( System > Administration > Hardware Drivers )
<[thor]> :(
<vershan> thor when i check hardware drivers it only lists the wireless
<pipeep> vershan, open your terminal
<vershan> nothing else
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: where did you install grub? sda? (hd0)
<vershan> one sec
<Mqueue> yeap
<bsod1> can I change some of my ntfs area to ext4? I have win7 on ntfs and ubuntu 10.04 on ext4
<flomaster> ilovefairuz,  yeah this is an HTPC setup to run XBMC  I only set up 1 user when installing desktop last night  and now the password I have been using is no longer working
<pipeep> vershan, run: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<vershan> terminal opened
<vershan> ?
<soreau> pipeep: That no longer works in lucid
<vershan> vershan@vershan-laptop:~$ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators Found no decorator to start
<john38> Anybody here know how to show your bookmarks on Desktop
<vershan> thats what i got
<ver> loving?
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<vershan> pipeep did you see the results
<ActionParsnip> bsod1: you can have the ntfs unmounted and resize the partition to make room for a new ext4 partition
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: except instead of passwd, you would do .. EDITOR=nano visudo and add your username
<ActionParsnip> bsod1: make sure your backups are recent enough incase of catastrophe
<pipeep> hey vershan, sorry internet dropped out
<soreau> vershan: You need to install compiz-gnome at least
<john38> Anybody here know how to show your bookmarks on Desktop
<pipeep> did you run that command?
<soreau> vershan: or compiz-gtk, whatever ubuntu calls it
<vershan> pipeep its installed
<pipeep> he doesn't even have compiz?
<vershan> already
<soreau> pipeep: He has a broken or incomplete installation of compiz
<pipeep> ah
<soreau> core is installed but no decorator is (which is provided by the package I mentioned)
<pipeep> It's the compiz-gnome package I believe
<vershan> pipeep i right click on my desktop - i set the effects i need i dont get an error message but it revert back to none
<pipeep> try: sudo apt-get purge compiz
<pipeep> and then sudo apt-get install compiz
<vershan> it says its not installed
<vershan> how do install it pipeep
<pipeep> sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome compiz
<pipeep> (assuming you are not using kubuntu or some variant like that)
<soreau> indeed
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with grub error 17 please
<pipeep> Mqueue: what is your specific setup?
<vershan> its installing pipeep
<john38> Anybody know where Bookmarks menu folder is?????
<thune3> chris___1: maybe check (enable) bios control of cpu fan for automatic control. The general approach (i think), is to install/configure lmsensors. And then install fancontrol package, and run pwmconfig. I'm not an expert. keep trying channel.
<Mqueue> pipeep>> okay i have 3 hard drives.. 1 windows 2 backups 3 linux 4 etc backus
<pipeep> vershan, once it's installed, you should be able to enable it in the Appearance prefs
<ActionParsnip> john38: for what? A browser?
<vershan> i had 10.0.4 laptop remix so i log on to desktop version
<john38> ActionParsnip, for firefox
<vershan> then for some reason it upgraded to 10.10 alpha 2
<pipeep> Mqueue: you could always try reinstalling grub...
<john38> ActionParsnip, i want to add bookmark to Desktop
<ActionParsnip> john38: try giving full details in questions. You can backup the bookmarks.html file which is secreted in ~/.mozilla someplace
<hh77> hi, i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 and have problems playing video. I think its due to the used intel video driver. can somebody please help?
<pipeep> Mqueue, http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> john38: you can make a launcher to run firefox with the URL as an arument, on the desktop
<Mqueue> pipeep>> that's what i'mtrying to do...i checked the grub menu.lst it's showing hd0,0 with sda1 (fdisk) showing
<john38> ActionParsnip, how?
<Fujk> is there a terminal like gnome terminal? I need to install two because docky keeps grouping gnome terminals
<john38> ActionParsnip, I just want to add Bookmarked site to my desktop
<ActionParsnip> john38: right click desktop -> create launcher
<john38> ActionParsnip, simple as that
<pipeep> Mqueue, out of my league then... anyone else?
<Mqueue> np th
<Mqueue> thx
<nerdy_kid> xdriinfo returns "libGL is too old." Is this something to be concerned about?  (using nvidia's drivers)
<dataangel> I have no idea what the heck I did, but now whenever I enter my password in gdm to login, the screen goes black for a second and then gdm reloads. I can't actually get into my gnome desktop. What logs should I be looking at?
<ActionParsnip> john38: then in the command type (for example): firefox http://www.bmezine.com
<john38> ActionParsnip, where do website
<Mqueue> can anyone help me reinstall grub please
<Mqueue> booting from live cd
<ActionParsnip> john38: when you run the launcher, firefox will open the site you give
<vershan> pipeep you are a super star
<ActionParsnip> john38: its in the launcher, the command is like the example I gave
<vershan> thank you kindly
<pipeep> wait...  Mqueue: what might have caused your problem?
<pipeep> vershan, np
<john38> ActionParsnip, ok i'll give a try
<vershan> bye pipeep and once again thanks a million
<flomaster> ilovefairuz, I can't get into grub from the time I press reset I press ESC like a mad man and it just boots to my desktop I tried that twice now
<Mqueue> pipeep> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and i have windows xp on the system dual boot
<Mqueue> seperate hd
<pipeep> 8.10???
<john38> ActionParsnip, ok i typed firefox for name and website for command
<Mqueue> <pipeep> yea my ndiswrapper doesn't workon 10
<hh77> hi, i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 and have problems playing video. I think its due to the used intel video driver. can somebody please help?
<flomaster> intel video and Linux do not play nice together
<pipeep> sounds your grub config is messed up
<john38> ActionParsnip, doesnt work
<Guest69461> should i download spywere on ubuntu
<Caer> After playing with my partitions, Ubuntu doesn't find my ethernet card anymore, what should I do ?
<hh77> is there an alternative? only vesa?
<Mqueue> <pipeep> check pastebin i just posed my view of fdisk by Mqueue
<flomaster> hh77, alternitive is to buy a Nvidia GPU card
<pipeep> Mqueue, pastebin link?
<nerdy_kid> Guest69461 why would you want to?
<hh77> i have a thinkpad
<Mqueue> pastbin.com
<john38> ActionParsnip, ok i got it
<Mqueue> left side check recent posts
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: you could boot the livecd, mount your root partition from Places and do:     EDITOR=nano visudo -f /media/[partition-id]/etc/sudoers ... add your username following the comments in the file and ctrl + x
<ActionParsnip> john38: simple stuff
<Guest69461> should i put antivirus or spywere on
<pipeep> Can someone else help Mqueue with his grub config?
<ertu> hello. i'm having problems using ssh's authorised keys. i've created a key with "ssh-keygen -t dsa", copied it to remote ssh (centos) at the /root/.ssh/authorised_keys and it still asks me the password
<Mqueue> Help grub setup please (booting live cd)
<john38> ActionParsnip, if i plug DVI0 to monitor and DV1 DVI to VGA adapter to TV linux will show up on it
<Caer> ertu: what file did you copy ?
<Guest69461> well
<ActionParsnip> Guest69461: you only need AV if you use samba to protect windows users from each other
<thune3> hh77: check what card you have (lspci | grep VGA), you may be affected by 8xx problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<ertu> Caer, the id_dsa.pub that ssh-keygen created
<ActionParsnip> john38: er, ok?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: pastebin fdisk -l and tell which parition has ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> john38: not something I do, try asking the channel instead of targetting me
<nerdy_kid> what would happen if i removed nvidia's libgl and replaced it with ubuntu's default one?  (having laggy gfx)
<Mqueue> <ilovefairuz>> i just did it shows linux portion
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: i was away, paste link again
<DivineBrevity> Anyone had any luck with Dazzle and Ubuntu?
<Mqueue> <ilovefairuz>> i just did it
<DivineBrevity> lsusb seems to picking it up as an audio device.
<Caer> ertu: that seem ok, you copied ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub that was generated to usertoconnecto/.ssh/authorized_keys on centos ?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | Mqueue
<ubottu> Mqueue: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ertu> Caer, yes
<WaltzingAlong> ssh-copy-id
<osmodivs> is there a way to fix the "dummy output"?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: i see no links
<osmodivs> i get that in sound settingz
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: not sure, could try it, if you can work out a rollback path then you can just go for it
<Caer> ertu: try to connect with ssh -v
<ertu> Caer, i did. would you like me to copy it over pastebin?
<Mqueue> <ilovefairuz>> i just did it again
<Caer> ertu: it should say something like "proposing key ABCDEF"
<Caer> ertu: yes
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: did what? paste the link? where?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  pastbin i just posted it
<anki> hey guys can someone help me to translate this part its generated in kubuntu GRUB2 http://pastebin.com/6W4VaPaz (windows 7)  and I need it in Grub1 format please help me out
<Mqueue> pastbin.com
<gharz> guys, i've have windowz 7... can i install ubuntu using wubi on top of winodwz?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: press submit and get the full link from address bar
<Caer> Mqueue: love those russian girls
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: will be like http://pastebin.com/something
<Mqueue> http://pastbin.com/iV0eTfsU
<duffydack> gharz, yup
<gharz> duffydack: by running the wubi installer?
<ertu> Caer, http://pastebin.ca/1907735
<duffydack> gharz, yes. it installs it as a file on your hd and not on a real partition...
<duffydack> !wubi | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: ok, good, now open a terminal and type 'grub'
<Mqueue> k
<RealEyes> i got that hardware driver all worked out and now im looking at themes :D
<Caer> ertu: can you login with a password or is the root account forbidden
<gharz> duffydack: thanks... coz i'm just worried that windows 7 is entirely diff with xp ...
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  k init
<anki> hey guys can someone help me out with grub?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: did you get a prompt ?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  yeap..
<pipeep> What is with all these people with grub issues???
<RealEyes> whats the command to change your root access password?
<ertu> Caer, apparently i used ssh-copy-id and it's fixed now. apparently i should have spelled it as authoriZed_keys. thanks anyways ;)
<Pici> RealEyes: Change your own password.
<Caer> RealEyes: sudo passwd
<wiesshund_inpool> anki, sorry but i can barely feed myself, your on your own for some grub
<Pici> !root | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !noroot | Caer RealEyes
<ubottu> Caer RealEyes: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ertu> WaltzingAlong, thank you
 * wiesshund_inpool winks at anki 
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue:  next type: root (hd0,0) ... and then ... setup (hd0)
<anki> hi wiesshund_inpool
<dementor> how can i configure the mouse and keyboard?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  error 21:selected disk does not exist
<Wiesshund> anki, what ya need grub wise?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: after the first command?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>   yeap
<anki> okey can I pm u?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: type root (hd ... and press tab.. what options does it give you?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  nothing came back as grub> root (hd
<RealEyes> can someone tell me about compiz?
<pipeep> !compiz | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | Mqueue
<ubottu> Mqueue: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: take one
<rilliam> hey guys how should i mount an smb share? I am can't access the mount path after I mount it says permission denied.
<anki> wiesshund ok listen.. I need help to translate "this part its generated in kubuntu GRUB2 http://pastebin.com/6W4VaPaz (windows 7)  and I need it in Grub1 format please help me out
<dementor> i need to canfigure  my mouse and keyboard  i realy need this to becouse i cant anything on my server
<Caer> ertu: kudos for finding the typo, it's the kind of things you bang your head in the walls for
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  http://imagebin.org/106641
<rilliam> sudo ls /mnt/cm4 it will work but as a user I can't access the mount path after its mounted
<Wiesshund> anki,  i will look and try
<anki> ok
<Caer> After moving /home, Lucid doesn't show eth0 anymore, what should I do to connect to the Internet?
<david82> hi party people
<pipeep> david82: hi party person
<david82> keke!
<RealEyes> i want bling :/
<pipeep> RealEyes, you want compiz?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RealEyes> something like it? Is that what I should get?
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: looks like there could be a BIOS issue
<pipeep> RealEyes, yes, you can enable it in the Appearances prefs
<ridin> how can i make a shortcut in my home folder
<soreau> RealEyes: Compiz is best. Enable it in ubuntu by setting sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects to something other than None
<duffydack> gharz, even if you make a partition to install for real, its easy to remove.
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: check the if BIOS has "EHCI Handoff" support and if so, turn it off
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  not sure...i'm booting off dvd and second boot option is 30 gb quantum windows
<pipeep> RealEyes, if you want "bling" you probably want the maximum option
<Guest52417> i have a problem
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: enter bios and check that option
<RealEyes> now what? lol
<wizard_> can anyone help with setup of mythtv it's asking for capture cap, I don't want to use capture card I just want to watch live tv ?
<RealEyes> I chose max
<octavio-rdz> Caer: what do you mean by doesn't show eth0 ... and how did you moved /home
<Guest52417> i am having trouble with flash
<Guest52417> i have it installed but it will not work
<WaltzingAlong> !flash | Guest52417
<ubottu> Guest52417: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  wat r we checking there
<Guest52417> can any one help me
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: "EHCI Handoff"
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  where is that..i'm there now
<coz_> Guest52417,   is this 64 bit or 32 bit system
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  i'm in main primary ide is pioneer dvd
<coz_> Guest52417,  and how did you install flash?
<real_ate> help! i can't get grub to find my vista partition! i've tried evertying and i just can't come to a solution! I think my main problem is that os-prober only shows up my linux partition and nothing else... it should show up my windows partition too right?
<octavio-rdz> Guest52417: you could try uptate-flashplugin command (not pretty sure if that is correctly typed)
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: well check around, i can't see what's in your BIOS
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  i have acpi ??
<ilovefairuz> real_ate: what happens when you chainload to it ?
<Caer> octavio-rdz: /etc/network/interfaces contains only "lo", the Network Manager doesn't show eth0, neither does Wireshark. I resized Ubuntu's partition, created one for my home folder and did various other things without testing Internet.
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: not acpi... EHCI Handoff
<real_ate> ilovefairuz: well i don't know how to get it to show up on my grub choice screen so i can't even attempt to load it
<ActionParsnip> Guest52417: can you use: http://pastie.org   to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    Thanks
<coz_> real_ate,  did you run  sudo update-grub
<ilovefairuz> !grub | real_ate
<ubottu> real_ate: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wizard_> can anyone help with setup of mythtv it's asking for capture cap, I don't want to use capture card I just want to watch live tv ?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  parallel port mode: ecp
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: that's not it
<real_ate> coz_: yes i ran update-grub , it doesn't detect it
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: what make and model is this laptop ?
<real_ate> ilovefairuz: i'm using grub2, sorry for not being clear
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 |  real_ate
<octavio-rdz> Caer: and what about ifconfig command? does it show eth0
<ubottu> real_ate: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pars> Hey, I was running fsck when power went out... now I get a grub rescure screen... is all my data gone?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  okay it's in configure SATA as: STANDARD IDE -AHCI - RAID
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  I have standard IDE mode
<ilovefairuz> pars: no, use a livecd to get your data off
<Caer> octavio-rdz: I think it did not, I will reboot the computer to check again
<ActionParsnip> pars: boot to livecd and fsck the partition, you may need to reinstall grub. Your data isnt gone as you can restore from your backups
<coz_> real_ate,   ok  I am not completely confident with grub2   I f  no one can help here go to the #grub channel   I am s ure someone there can help out
<real_ate> ilovefairuz: i've already looked through that
<pars> ilovefairuz.............. CANT! says file system not reconized
<real_ate> coz_: thanks
<pars> unknown file system when running mount too
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  live tv from where?
<pars> /sbin/fsck /dev/sda5
<pars> fsck 1.41.1 (01-Sep-2008)
<pars> e2fsck 1.41.1 (01-Sep-2008)
<pars> fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<pars> Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8).
<FloodBot1> pars: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<octavio-rdz> also do a dmesg | grep eth to see it it does detect it in there
<octavio-rdz> Caer: also do a dmesg | grep eth to see it it does detect it in there
<dementor> how can i configure the mouse and keyboard?
<real_ate> i'm heading over to #grub , in case anyone here can help me here is my custom menu entry script that I added: http://pastebin.com/XXcTWXew
<Caer> octavio-rdz: I also tried that I think
<wizard_> Dr_Willis, from mythtv when I launch it says not capture card installed I just want to watch live tv no capture
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: well it's EHCI not A
<ActionParsnip> pars: you may need testdisk to markthe partition again, just restoring from backup is easier
<octavio-rdz> Caer: you are in dual booting? meaing windows in linux in the same pc?
<Caer> octavio-rdz: rebooting and connecting from elsewhere, see you in 1minute
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  where is the live tv supposed to be comming from?   where do you expect mythtv to get the tv video from?
<Caer> octavio-rdz: yes
<RealEyes> what themes are you guys using?
<octavio-rdz> Caer: there is other thing
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: a mishmash of stuff
<pars> ActionParsnip: testdisk, that a command or a program (im on livecd)
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  i don't have such thing in it then...it's old pc
<WaltzingAlong> wizard_: capture card = tv/cable input card
<RealEyes> how do you mish mash it? lol
<RealEyes> I'm looking at the Humanoid theme
<wizard_> Dr_Willis, never really thought of that lol, take it from the web or something lol
<ActionParsnip> pars: its a command you can install
<RealEyes> OSX
<RealEyes> should I just VMWare OSX?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: its just a mix of lots of things, not really a theme to name
<pars> ActionParsnip: kind of in a pickle... dont have ubuntu live cd... only got this old pardus live cd from 2008
<octavio-rdz> Caer: I remember that once happened to me that windows turned off the eth0 card ... so linux could not detected it (a problem with linux driver I suppose)
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: you can install emerald and use an OSX window decorator
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: what's the bios vendor and version ?
<octavio-rdz> Caer: I remember that I had to disable something in the window eth0 property but I can't remember what was it :s
<ActionParsnip> pars: no idea there dude, if you can install testdisk its easier
<kinks> if I want applications to run when after using startx, where do I list them? I do not have a desktop environment, so forget menus.
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  you are confused as to what mythtv does then. You want somthing like xbmc, enna, boxee, or other media centers. MythTV is primarly a 'record videos and let you watch them DVR type system'  browsing the web/streams and stuff is secondaruy.
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  There MAY be ways to do it in mythtv. but thats not its main goal
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  theres the #mythtv channel and #mythbuntu channels also. ive not used mythtv in about 2 years. so im not sure of its current features
<ActionParsnip> kinks: put a symlink to the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications, in ~/.config/autostart
<wizard_> Dr_Willis, cheers for the info as always I have XBMC will stick with that then lol
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  americanmegatrends v2.53
<paris> hi folks! Does anybody knows MySQL?
<ActionParsnip> kinks: kde can run anything you put in ~/.kde/Autostart
<doobeh> xbmc with sickbeard is a good combination if you want to pull down internet feeds
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  there were some neat alternatives to xbmc. enna, and boxee are nice. and moovidia has some cool features
<tensorpudding> paris: there's probably a mysql channel on freenode
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  but it depends on yoru needs.. boxee may have some features you want
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  amibiosv0809 builddate10.12.05
<ActionParsnip> paris: the people in #sql will
<pars> ActionParsnip: hmm any way to do it with testdisk?
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  intel p4 3.0 ghz
<pars> ActionParsnip: cant load up pkg manager on this because its too old, no pkgs avilable
<ActionParsnip> pars: you can write a new fat with testdisk, it may help. i'd grab a recent ubuntu cd
<ActionParsnip> pars: why not just use your backups
<wizard_> Dr_Willis, that was one of the 1st I tried boxee then couldn't get the plugin's or album art the way I wanted, now using XBMC which for me is easy to use and config
<kinks> ActionParsnip: so ~/.config/autostart isn't some gnome thing or anything of the sort?
<pars> ActionParsnip: tried to use a backup block but it said something about still having trouble reading it
<ActionParsnip> kinks: its DE independant, works in any
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  bingo got it to work..lol
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: great
<kinks> ActionParsnip: I see, I'll give it a try.. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> pars: no, data backup incase of problems etc
<aaroncampbell_> I'm looking for a good way to take screenshots.  I used to have something in KDE that let me click a button and draw a box around the part of the screen I wanted to capture (it also had time-delay, etc...but that's less important)
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  changed the boot sequence to make the linux boot first and it work..lol what is this crap
<aaroncampbell_> Anyone know what I should use?
<pars> ActionParsnip: I have no backup on my data, I dont care about the FS only for a certain folder, but nothing is working to fix this so I can mount it :/
<bidaboy> what is the name of vmware ubuntu version
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  let me check windows now
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: well you learn something everyday
<Caer> octavio-rdz: booted ok, where could I see eth0's properties
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  gezz this thing never figured it out..always had a issue with grub thing with dual stuff
<Barnabas> dmesg
<ilovefairuz> aaroncampbell_: applications > accessories > take screenshot
<Barnabas> sorry wrong window :-)
<paris> Do you know a free GUI for Databases so I can as well use MySQL on it?
<bidaboy> what is the name of vmware ubuntu version
<octavio-rdz> Caer: first did you trie dmesg | grep eth
<Pici> paris: mysql-client or phpmyadmin
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: ditch windows
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  okay now windows have a issue...error 21 selected disk does not exist
<Pici> paris: sorry, mysql-admin, not mysql-client.
<Mqueue> lol
<ActionParsnip> pars: why do you not have a backup!! The drive motor could fail at any time, then no amount of software will save you. USB drives cost nothing compared to professional data retrieval services which do not guarantee data
<pars> ActionParsnip: running fsck on the partition asks me to clear it at the bottom, then it goes through and fixes nodes, but fails at "Error1: Corrupt extent header on inode 17" and "Warning... fsck.ext2 for device /dev/sda5 exited with signal 6."
<kinks> ActionParsnip: well, it appears to do nothing whatsoever, which leads me to believe it does depend on the WM and is not a feature built into X - any other ideas?
<ilovefairuz> paris: mysql-query-browser
<econdudeawesome> Is anyone else having trouble with minitube? Whats the deal?
<ActionParsnip> kinks: always worked on fluxbox, lxde, kde and gnome here. weird
<kinks> I would normally use /etc/X11/Xession.d/foo but it appears that running mail notification from there causes it to not unlock the keyring or even ask to (the keyring being annoying as it is)
<bidaboy> any one know the name of vmware ubuntu package
<kinks> thus making me re-run it every time I start x
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | bidaboy
<ubottu> bidaboy: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DasEi> bidaboy: there is no, need to install as third party
<WaltzingAlong> !virtualbox > bidaboy
<ubottu> bidaboy, please see my private message
<DasEi> bidaboy: I'd recommend use vbox from their hp, free for non-profit use
#ubuntu 2010-07-25
<paris> ilovefairuz! great, I meant something beside myql-query-browser.
<bidaboy> WaltzingAlong, and virtualbox can open vmware virtual machines?
<ilovefairuz> paris: you could search synaptic
<kinks> is there not a free vmware player in the repo?
<WaltzingAlong> yeah, bidaboy, ask google
<pars> Damn loosing my mind I need to recover 1 folder :(
<ActionParsnip> kinks: no, thats why that guide exists
<Mqueue> ilovefairuz>>  do you know how to fix this one ?
<bastidrazor> kinks: not in the repo's but there is a vmware-player
<bidaboy> WaltzingAlong, ok thanks
<ilovefairuz> !google > WaltzingAlong
<ubottu> WaltzingAlong, please see my private message
<DasEi> kinks: the ose version of vbox is
<bastidrazor> kinks: available on the vmware page.
<ilovefairuz> Mqueue: what's wrong now? can't boot windows?
<WaltzingAlong> fuck
<econdudeawesome> Is anyone else having trouble with minitube? Whats the deal?
<pars> ActionParsnip: I cant fsck it, cant clear the journalling, cant use backup blocks... any options left lol?
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: youtube could have changed its markup and minitube cant parse it, leave the guy a comment
<Caer> octavio-rdz: (I cant paste) ifconfig says eth1 is the wifi ; dmesg says "eth0: Broadcom ... Wireless controller" and then "udev: renamed eth0 to eth1", then "eth1: non IPv6"
<Pici> WaltzingAlong: Please mind your language here.
<ilovefairuz> !language ? WaltzingAlong
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kinks> pars: yes, buy a new hard drive and use telekinesis to copy your data.
<WaltzingAlong> anyone else?
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz I don't have a launchpad account--do I need one to leave a comment?
<WaltzingAlong> !language | WaltzingAlong
<ubottu> WaltzingAlong, please see my private message
<tokigalor> clonezilla is better for copyig data
<DasEi> WaltzingAlong: your issue ?
<bazhang> WaltzingAlong, ask a question
<tokigalor> copying*
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: i mean the developer's blog
<pars> kinks: hard drive is only 2 weeks old
<WaltzingAlong> !listofwordsoneshouldnotuseinthischannel > WaltzingAlong
<ActionParsnip> pars: foremost can read the partition and attempt to recover data. I STRONGLY suggest you think more and get a backup. That way you dont care if the drive dies as you can restore the data
<econdudeawesome> ah
<DasEi> !coc > WaltzingAlong
<ubottu> WaltzingAlong, please see my private message
<octavio-rdz> Caer: ok well it does detect your eth0
<kinks> pars: in that case, refer to warranty, then use telekinesis to copy data? I don't know. :/
<bazhang> WaltzingAlong, please /msg ubottu
<octavio-rdz> now try ifconfig eth0
<pars> ActionParsnip: damnit I guess ill just format it then :@
<WaltzingAlong> /msg ubottu !coc
<ActionParsnip> kinks: drive only has issues due to poweroutage during fsck
<kinks> ah
<DasEi> WaltzingAlong: may I pm you ?
<rilliam> can anybody here tell me how to mount and smb share
<WaltzingAlong> DasEi: as you like
<ilovefairuz> !samba | rilliam
<ubottu> rilliam: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ridin> how do i make a shortcut in my home folder
<ilovefairuz> ridin: shortcut to what?
<Caer> octavio-rdz: how could I read its MAC address for instance?
<mducharme> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | mducharme
<ubottu> mducharme: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mducharme> could someone recommend a reliable fairly inexpensive laser printer
<ridin> ilovefairuz, an application my home folder without needing to make on in my desktop
<ActionParsnip> ridin: shortcut to what?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | mducharme
<ubottu> mducharme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> !hcl > mducharme
<ubottu> mducharme, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rilliam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<ilovefairuz> ridin: drag it from the application menu
<pars> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help anyways, ill just have to format it - bye
<Caer> octavio-rdz: because I tried adding a connection and it asks the MAC address
<mducharme> I need it to work properly in ubuntu 10.04
<mducharme> that's why I was asking in here
<ridin> ilovefairuz, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mducharme: check the HCL, HP are super supported
<ilovefairuz> mducharme: HP ones are generally well supported
<octavio-rdz> ubottu is a bot, rigth?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz>   ubottu is awesome
<dementor> how can i configure the mouse and keyboard?
<Caer> !about
<ilovefairuz> !brain > Caer
<ubottu> Caer, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> demonspork: cofigure them to do what?
<ilovefairuz> dementor ^
<mducharme> actionparsnip and ilovefairuz - the HP laserjet they have right now doesn't work properly
<Dr_Willis> mducharme:  I got a nice Brother  with wireless for $100 on sale. :) H:-2170W
<dementor> i cant write i cant move the mouse
<mducharme> I had told them to get an hp laserjet because it would work
<mducharme> but the hp that they got was some kind of "winprinter"
<ilovefairuz> dementor: what's the make and model, how are they connected?
<Dr_Willis> mducharme:  theres some Hp's that have issues.. my brother had a slight issue.. but its best to reseaerch befor spending a lot of $$$
<ActionParsnip> mducharme: grab the latest HPLIP, it should help
<mducharme> laserjet 1018 model
<Dr_Willis> mducharme:  thats why i like the new wireless/networked printers.
<mducharme> uses some kind of zjstream protocl
<mducharme> I had it working fine back when they were on opensuse
<Dr_Willis> mducharme:  for a company. they should be checkin out the cost of ink and how much they are going to be printing. that can be 100x the xost of the printer over  the life of the printer.
<mducharme> but since I moved the to ubuntu it hasn't worked
<dementor> the mouse a wireles genius and the keyboard ia 4tech and thei are conectet to the serv thro a kcm switchi
<dementor> kvm
<ActionParsnip> dementor: try without the kvm
<mducharme> and I tried upgrading the hplip, no difference
<weedar> I want to cross-compile for sparc64 on my 64-bit Ubuntu, any ideas how? So far I've only found cross-compilers for sparc32-targets
<ActionParsnip> weedar: use a chroot
<dementor> the same i tryed
<mducharme> the 1018 is suppposed to be compatible, but it isn't, that's why I wanted to make sure whatever it is is not a winprinter
<ActionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: that Brother printer worked OTB?
<Caer> For an unknown reason my network applet doesn't show any Ethernet connection anymore, what should I do?
<xStink> hi i have the strangest issue
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  yes. Once i fitgured out how to get it networked right. I had to plug it into the wired network first to set up the wireless settings.
<ActionParsnip> Caer: do you have an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<xStink> anyone around this time on a Sunday?
<Caer> ActionParsnip: no, but neither for eth1 which the applet shows (but I can't see my router there)
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: mine seems to work only when it feels like it. there are drivers in the repos for it but for whatever reason it doesn't always get recognized
<ActionParsnip> Caer: if you do, thats why. but you don't so its ok
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  I  do think i had to manually install the proper brother package from teh repios for the drivers.  But there was some odd issue  where it would be real slow to print. A check of the forums suggest just using the Generic PCL5 driver. and now its printing quite well
<ilovefairuz> dementor: what's the model of the switch ?
<bidaboy> what is the best text to speech client
<RealEyes> have you guys heard of the Starcraft II POL?
<ActionParsnip> Caer: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line of the wired connection for guides
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: thanks for the hint.
<octavio-rdz> Caer: if you do ifconfig eht0 and it does show you the ip then it must be ok ..... if not you could try ifconfig eth0 up
<ActionParsnip> bidaboy: there is no best app for ANYTHING.
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  try the generic pcl5 perhaps. It was weird bug. it would take 40 min for it to print a little bity page..  :) i seiwtched to the genric pcl5 and not had any issues since.
<ActionParsnip> bidaboy: theres no best anything in life
<xStink> I installed 10.4, rebooted and everything works fine
<dementor> ilovefairuz; is a lindy switch
<Caer> octavio-rdz: ifconfig says "cannot find eth0"
<Guest37482> anyone know how to install python 3.1.2?
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy: search synaptic for "tts"
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  also if says its out of toner.. You can put some black tape over   one of the 'windows' (a little pencil sized clear hole) on the Toner cart. and prioberly get a few 100+ more pages out of it. :)
<xStink> then i update and all of a sudden i don't have permission to use sound, reboot or anything like that
<ilovefairuz> dementor: no model? just "lindy"
<ActionParsnip> bidaboy: there is espeak and festival I can think of, neither are best, nor are they worst
<dementor> but ai try whit out the switch and the same plb
<octavio-rdz> Caer: you if you just do eth0 it does show eth0?
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  it said i was out of toner after 100 pages on one toner cart. :(   not sure how many i will actually get.
<octavio-rdz> Caer: oops I mean if you just do ifconfig it does show eth0
<Caer> ActionParsnip: lshw shows only eth1 (without naming it)
<weedar> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the suggestion :) I'd prefer being able to compile for several architectures at once though, by specifying "cross-sparc32 cross-sparc64 amd64" for example to compile for sparc32/64 on a 64-bit x86 system
<ilovefairuz> dementor: the keyboard is not detected even without the switch?
<ActionParsnip> Caer: you will need a ppa
<Caer> octavio-rdz: no
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: right now I just want to get it working again. \o/ for saving ink hehe
<Guest37482> anyone know how to install python 3.1.2?
<bidaboy> i want to say that is available for diferent langage
<dementor> ilovefairuz,  yes is not detected
<ActionParsnip> Caer: then reboot and run:  dmesg | less     and read through, see if your ethernet port is detected at boot and if there are any issues with it
<chris___1> http://imagebin.org/106644 im on an acer extensa 4620Z and it's running really hot. fancontrol isnt reading the configuration file sudo sensors-detect make, though it was written correctly
<ActionParsnip> Guest37482: you will need a ppa]
<octavio-rdz> Caer: strange if you said that dmesg | grep eth shows that is there
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  yea. i finally started looking in the forums for others with that slow issue.. and stumbled upon the fix. search the forums for my posts it will be ione of those.
<ilovefairuz> dementor: the keyboard connection is usb ?
<DasEi> Guest37482: any certain reason for this newer version ?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: will do thanks.
<dementor> ilovefairuz, yes
<Guest37482> not really
<Caer> octavio-rdz: I did not says that ; it seemed like the wireless card started as eth0, then was renamed eth1
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  over all - i give it a B+ - good price.. decent speed.. ok features..  :)  its just real LOUD when it first starts up.. and  its right next to my bed.. so the wife prints while im asleep and i hit the ceiling.
<ilovefairuz> dementor: can you ssh into the machine from another one? and type lsusb
<corpsegrindr> Has anyone succefully gotten HDMI audio to work on a nvidia G210? I have run every tutorial I can find  and have still not been able to get it working
<Guest37482> i just like to keep things up to date and im new to python
<DasEi> Guest37482: then stay with the repo one on a productional system or try in a vm first, as dependencies , by a small chance, can mess up
<ilovefairuz> dementor: try attaching them without the switch and restart the computer
<dementor> ilovefairuz, from this computer i cant
<Ace2> I need help. I am running Ubuntu 10.04. I had the PC up and running when I left today. When I came back I went to get back on and it was froze on a black screen. I was able to see and move my mouse around but the password screen would not come up. I restarted and it wont go past "Grub loading, please wait..." Error 17
<Caer> ActionParsnip: what is a ppa? but dmesg after a reboot said something like 'udev: eth0 renamed to eth1' (eth1 is the wireless card after the boot)
<octavio-rdz> Caer: my bad then .... did you read about the problem about the dual booting? that I typed after you said you were going to reboot?
<Guest37482> does kubuntu 10.04 have a version built in?
<DasEi> !latest > Guest37482
<ubottu> Guest37482, please see my private message
<bidaboy> virtualbox can open virtual machines created via vmware?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: perhaps move the printer? where do I find that PCL5 driver? in repos?
<barfster> Guest37482: cat /etc/issue
<Caer> octavio-rdz: yes, but you said you changed something in the card properties ; I cant see any. Plus the card works fine under windows.
<ju2wheels> bidaboy: yes, just dont install vmware tools on i think is the only requirement
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | caer
<ubottu> caer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<DasEi> bidaboy: with some tricks, yes, but not in general, a vm is easily created on half-efficient equipment
<ActionParsnip> Guest37482: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python3.1
<bidaboy> DasEi, how?
<ilovefairuz> dementor: well we can't troubleshoot without ssh, try attaching without switch and restarting
<ActionParsnip> Caer: sounds like the wifi is being named as et0 but the wired is usually eth0, is the wired connection enabled in bios?
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  it was allready insatlled. heres the thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461480
<octavio-rdz> Caer: I don't have a windows box right now ... but as I remember it was in Control Panel -> Network -> Select the network then properties
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  change the printer from brother whatever.. to -> Make and Model: Generic PCL 5e Printer Foomatic/gutenprint-ijs-simplified.5.0
<DasEi> bidaboy: vbox is like a pc in pc, with all parts, so you just use a iso and install to vbox's harddrive, for deeper info look at their homepage or join ##vbox
<Caer> ActionParsnip: the card worked fine yesterday ; I will check the BIOS
<bidaboy> DasEi, ok thaks
<dementor> ilovefairuz, tomorow i will change the way i connect to the serv  and i wil come back for help:)
<Mr_Sonoma> why do people feel the need to try and break into your systems here?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Mr_Sonoma
<ubottu> Mr_Sonoma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wiesshund> Mr_Sonoma, where is here? :(
<Dr_Willis> I am here.. you are 'there' :)
<Caer> ActionParsnip: wired not disabled in BIOS ; I just disabled "power saving" to be sure
<ilovefairuz> Mr_Sonoma: pm?
<Mr_Sonoma> sure
<ActionParsnip> Caer: good move
<ActionParsnip> Caer: is the system a laptop or branded pc?
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: they are everywhere.. ot, k
<hiexpo> evening all
<Caer> ActionParsnip: HP dv6 laptop ; has a "disable wifi" button and some quirks
<ActionParsnip> Caer: greta, let me search
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Hi, Where did you go earlier?
<octavio-rdz> Caer: I suppose you are in windows in that machine the one with the problem right?
<Caer> octavio-rdz: I have windows installed but I connect to IRC from an other laptop (and though a headless server)
<ActionParsnip> Caer: do you dual boot?
<Caer> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: not sure
<FabParma> how to modify the menu into the applet to the desktop panel that has an envelop as icon?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, could you spare a second?
<Caer> ActionParsnip: windows 7, ubuntu Lucid ; I have three kernels installed, and tested the last two
<ActionParsnip> Caer: ok the windows boot may be tying up the device, head into device manager and disable power saving on the device as well as uncheck the box to allow the device to wake windows up. Windows is screwing te hardware up
<octavio-rdz> Caer: ok got to "Devices manager" (or something like that)  and select the ethernet card then properties and see if there is something like Link Down power saving
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: sure
<ActionParsnip> octavio-rdz: yeah, so annoying. dual boots can be such a PITA
<octavio-rdz> ActionParsnip: yes I had that problem like a year ago .... it just stopped working after a windows update
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: I am unable to see the printer on the network, telling me to check System > Admin > Firewall
<ActionParsnip> octavio-rdz: never had the issue as I dont use windows :)
<theholder> hey all
<octavio-rdz> ActionParsnip: good point .... now I don't do dual booting but I used to .... now just Ubuntu
<TheEskimo> !hi | theholder
<ubottu> theholder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Cheers, I don't know if you remember but I installed Ubuntu LL to a 500gb SATA drive a few days ago.  I still have two little 40gb ATA's left around. I'm planning to put one of them in this machine as a place to put windowsXP, Could this create problems as I hear that GRUB is alot more intelligent than win bootloader and so best practice would dictate that I install Win first. Ant thoughts would be warmly recieved thanks.
<FabParma> how to modify the menu into the applet to the desktop panel that has an envelop as icon? i'd like to set Thunderbird, as default and add some link useful to me, at the moment the only shwon is Pidgin link
<thune3> FabParma: i couldn't make sense of your question. could you try again?
<metalgeek> Ant = Any, sorry
<Ace2> I was getting an "Error 17" message when I was starting up my PC. I reinstalled grub 2 and now when I start it just says GRUB with a curser flashing after it. Can someone help me please?
<FabParma> thune3: its a bit more clear now?
<econdudeawesome> what is the name of the program used to change the sound theme? I'd like to invoke it from the command line...
<metalgeek> thune3, Hi, Thanks for all the help the other day, really helped ;)
<TheEskimo> metalgeek: If you are installing windows and ubuntu on different harddrives the order doesn't matter.
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: sure you can install windows to them, you will need to add the entry in grub as grub can boot windows hapily
<Caer> ActionParsnip octavio-rdz : unchecked, and it worked ; thank you very much for your patience and $&#@ windows !
<ActionParsnip> Caer: yep :(
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: gnome-volume-control
<octavio-rdz> Caer: that is a good new.
<metalgeek> TheEskimo, ActionParsnip , Thanks guys, so just install the hardware, bootup with win cd, install as per normal & then tell GRUB about it?
<econdudeawesome> lovefairuz is that the gnome equivalent of alsa-mixer, or does that allow a change in theme?
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: sounds good to me. To be double safe you can disconnect the power from the Ubuntu drive and then you will have no threat of damaging the data
<TheEskimo> metalgeek: Yup. You might have to change the harddrive boot order in your bios, but probably not. It should be just that simple.
<demism> as far as configuration files, and system structure is ubuntu identical to debian? What are the differences?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | demism
<ubottu> demism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ace2> Can someone please help me with a grub problem
<matthew_> i don't have pulseaudio, how can I switch to my usb soundcard in alsamixer?
<ilovefairuz> !help | Ace2
<ubottu> Ace2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<octavio-rdz> metalgeek I don't see any problem in having windows in other HD ... what do you plan to install? cause I remember that I could not install windows XP in a slave HD
<Ace2> I was getting an "Error 17" message when I was starting up my PC. I reinstalled grub 2 and now when I start it just says GRUB with a curser flashing after it. Can someone help me please?
<thune3> FabParma: i'm really tired, and maybe it's just me; but no. I'm reading it as: 'How do I modify the panel applet that displays an envelope icon? I'd like it to open Thunderbird instead of Pidgin.'
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: boot from livecd, open a terminal, type fdisk - l, and pastebin it
<Tzetsin> m
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, OK
<corpsegrindr> Has anyone succefully gotten HDMI audio to work on a nvidia G210? I have run every tutorial I can find  and have still not been able to get it working
<FabParma> thune3: close to the system clock do you see an icon that seems an envelop?
<metalgeekSSL> ActionParsnip, IdleOne, Dr_Willis, Being a noob to all this you guys have been very patient, Thank you. I can always find one of you day and night, Ubuntu spirit?
<FabParma> thune3: clickin on it you get Evolution and Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> corpsegrindr: i've never seen anyone get hdmi working
<FabParma> thune3: right?
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/468648
<corpsegrindr> ActionParsnip: sad
<ActionParsnip> metalgeekSSL: just time to kill
<IdleOne> metalgeekSSL: our pleasure
<ActionParsnip> corpsegrindr: i just use my soundcard, its what its made for
<FabParma> thune3: so, i would like to modify that applet
<metalgeekSSL> See ya in a bit then ;)
<corpsegrindr> ActionParsnip: yeah, unfortunetly thats not working either
<ActionParsnip> corpsegrindr: do you use a creative audigy per chance?
<corpsegrindr> ActionParsnip: As a matter of fact i do, audigy platnium ex
<ActionParsnip> corpsegrindr: guess how I knew...
<corpsegrindr> ActionParsnip: It also does not work
<DasEi> xfi-rumours
<ActionParsnip> corpsegrindr: they are a real pain to get going, not worth the heartache at all
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: your ubuntu installation is on sda1 ?
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, Yes
<ActionParsnip> no idea why people buy them at all
<corpsegrindr> ActionParsnip: I have onboard hd nvidia sound, but I think it may be broken. even with windows 7 i get mostly white noise from it
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: in the terminal type 'grub'.. then .. root (hd0,0)
<thune3> FabParma: i  can only point you to http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/ or http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/email-notification-add-mozilla-thunderbird-to-the-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<DasEi> corpsegrindr: I haven't follow it, since being very nasty , but as I remember there was something going on with latest alsa in conjunction with pulseaudio, if you don't mind the hassle, can try it
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, I got a syntax error near unexpected token '('
<corpsegrindr> DasEi: Yeah i have done all the alsa updates and pulse tweaks with no effect. Others claim to have gotten it working though
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: are you sure you typed corrected? root (hd0,0)
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, Yes
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | Ace2
<ubottu> Ace2: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<wizard_> anyone no were I can get the flying windows plugin for compiz?
<DasEi> corpsegrindr: last I know from it was a degraded functionality, so more a x-wing then a x-fi, though nice under win
<FabParma> thune3: thank tou for help me
<ionut> hi. i have a nokia 5200 and i want to connect to the internet using that phone . what software should i use?
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: flying window?
<FabParma> thune3: i have a look right now
<DasEi> corpsegrindr: did you search alsaproject for your specific model ?
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: like the screensaver?
<corpsegrindr> DasEi: I did not. ill run that right now
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, yes thats the one
<DasEi> corpsegrindr: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<ilovefairuz> ionut: do you have a bluetooth chip ?
<ionut> ilovefairuz: no i don't ( you mean in my laptop? )
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/468650
<ilovefairuz> ionut: yeah in laptop
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: let me see, have you asked in #compiz too?
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, no I just asked in here
<ionut> ilovefairuz: no , i don't. but i think if i have the right software i can connect it using usb
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/07/31/install-three-experimental-compiz-plugins/
<DasEi> Ace2: looks like you try to run a grub 1 command from bash (and not the grub-shell) on grub2
<ilovefairuz> ionut: well you can buy a very cheap bluetooth dongle (like $1) , and try pairing the phone with the laptop, network manager will detect if it can access the internet from it, most modern nokia phones work fine
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, tried that I get this
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: type grub and then press enter, you'll get to a prompt
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, OK
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: get what?
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: then, root (hd0,0)
<ionut> ilovefairuz:  so , i think i missundertund (i wrote that correct :D ?) myself. i want to connect my phone using cable usb to use the network of a vodafone card of my phone. using bluetooth is the same. but what kind of software i shoult use
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, install git-core
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, It says "The program grub is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, which I am installing now
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: the guide shows what to install, although one of the packages need changing, the system will tell you which
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, cheers nearly there i think
<ilovefairuz> ionut: no software, it works out of the box, after you buy the bluetooth dongle (attaches to a usb port),  right click on bluetooth icon and select "setup new device", the rest is an easy wizard, then you'll find the connection in the network manager icon added automatically
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: grub2
<ilovefairuz> ionut: if you laptop has bluetooth, you don't need to buy the bluetooth dongle
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, get this wizard@wizard-laptop:~/compizplugins/screensaver$ make
<wizard_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/468652
<ionut> okay, that's good buddy. can you just give me a link to that kind of bluetooth you like or used before... anyone.pls
<eyes_only> hey guys is anyone elses input (keyboard, touchpad) going all wonky after the most recent slew of updates?
<panic> has anyone managed to get pptp vpn working on 10.04?
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<wizard_> wizard@wizard-laptop:~/compizplugins/screensaver$ make
<wizard_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<wizard_> anyone help with the above
<ilovefairuz> wizard_: ./configure
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, OK
<Bridger987> Question:  I'm trying to share a folder (on my Ubuntu machine) with my Windows XP Machine, but I'm not seeing it (or even my machine) from Windows XP.  Any suggestions?
<bael> install samba
<wizard_> ilovefairuz, what you mean instead of make do ./configure
<TheEskimo> wizard_: run it first. Then make
<ilovefairuz> wizard_: type: ./configure && make
<Bridger987> bael >  I installed Samba before I even started.  Still not working.
<jcape> Question about the firefox 4 ppa: should it be displaying the tabs-on-top style?
<jcape> and/or is there a better place to ask?
<murielgodoi> hi guys, how can I get 3d hardware support using Radeon 9600se + lucid?
<TheEskimo> jcape: There is probably a better place to ask, but yes that is the default behavior
<ilovefairuz> jcape: change from view menu
<eyes_only> jcape: yes, firefox 4 has moved to tabs on top interface
<bael> Bridger987, right click -> Sharing Options
<jcape> ilovefairuz: Thanks
<wizard_> ilovefairuz, wizard@wizard-laptop:~/compizplugins/screensaver$ ./configure make
<wizard_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Bridger987> bael >  "Share this folder" is checked, as well as "Guest Access" for reading files.
<ilovefairuz> wizard_: pastebin : ls -al
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: so no errors?
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, No errors. Just came back to command prompt
<wizard_> ilovefairuz, ?????
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> Ace2:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<ilovefairuz> wizard_: copy and paste the output of : ls -al
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone know how to disable to default sound theme in Lubuntu? #lubuntu is dead
<Guest26548> hey there is there anying way to get my microsoft lifecam to work on ubuntu
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, OK, installation finished. No error reported
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: ok try rebooting
<wizard_> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/468658/
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, OK
<ilovefairuz> wizard_: well you need cmake, not make
<ilovefairuz> sudo apt-get install cmake
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome,  system - prefs - sound
<wizard_> ilovefairuz, I have cmake installed
<murielgodoi> Is fglrx needed to get 3d hardware support using Radeon 9600se + lucid?
<ilovefairuz> wizard_: type: cmake
<wizard_> ilovefairuz, done now install ?
<econdudeawesome> Wiesshund it's not there
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome,  which isnt there? the sound tab?
<ilovefairuz> wizard_: did you read README.txt ? probably has instructions
<econdudeawesome> Wiesshund the sound option in the preferences menu
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, I restarted and it comes to up to what looks like a prompt that says GRUB with a flashing curser but you can't type anything
<wizard_> ilovefairuz, will have a look now cheers
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome, what distro you running?
<econdudeawesome> Wiesshund I tried through the command line--gnome-volume-whatev. and it didn't work
<econdudeawesome> Lubuntu 10.04 installed over Ubuntu 10,04
<Niglop> are there any video editing software in linux that work the same as sony vegas?
<matthew_> I've configured my power settings to never put the display to sleep, but it still goes to sleep...
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: are you sure sda1 is where you installed ubuntu ?
<eyes_only> recent updates broke my touchpad, ui hangs dmesg throwing resync fail errors
<zaspan> Question: i`m trying to compile "k10temp" module to work with "sensors" but when I run "make install" it says it`s missing some file(FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/build/System.map': No such file or directory). I reckon that I am missing some kernel development files and I don`t know which ones. Can someone please tell me which packet to apt-get?
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome,  i am not sure in lite ubuntu where youd find the sound app :( i looked at it once and didnt like it as a desktop
<ilovefairuz> !bug | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ace2> Yes
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome,  did you try asking in #lubuntu ?
<sindegra> zaspan: I think ./configure should report what you're missing.
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, Yes
<matthew_> ilovefairuz, i know what to do with a bug, thank you. I was just wondering if this was user error in some way.
<econdudeawesome> Wiesshund yes--#lubuntu is dead, the only one who answers is phillw who is away. Google of course reveals nothing :-)
<ilovefairuz> sindegra: no ./configure for kernel modules
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome, sorry :( but for that sub distro i am not sure. they took alot of things out they considered unnecessary
<zaspan> sindegra, yes there is no configure file. just Makefile and k10temp.c
<sindegra> econdudawesome: I run lubuntu, what's the problem?
<Wiesshund> sindegra,  He cant find the sound control app to turn off desktop theme sounds etc
<econdudeawesome> sindegra I cannot change the sound theme--using the gnome controls from my underlying original Ubuntu install (10.04) changes nothing, and I get the annoying "pop" sound any time I open a chromium tab. I just want to disable the sound theme (not just turn down my volume)
<arniokas> is there any tool, except from lm-sensors, that doesn't work with my netbook, for temperature-monitoring?
<ilovefairuz> zaspan: did you run make before make install? is module built?
<zaspan> ilovefairuz, yes i did
<ilovefairuz> zaspan: does insmod on the module work?
<redvil> need suggestions for a good DVD ripper to install in ubuntu..one that is easy to configure and use? anyone?
<BigC_> say I was to buy a notebook that has a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 gpu in it. Do I download the driver from the AMD website, or do I get it via synaptic? Also is there a open source driver for this GPU?
<nb72> I'm looking to run an old machine headless as a server (mostly file server in the house).
<ilovefairuz> !hardware | BigC_
<ubottu> BigC_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nb72> Is there a guide for setting up a machine to control it over ssh?
<ilovefairuz> nb72: install ubuntu server edition, and ssh gets installed automatically
<Mr_Sonoma> nb72, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<nb72> ok.  I'm installing ubuntu server 10.04.
<FabParma> thune3: has worked, not exactly as i wanted but its fine for me i make a screen for you
<nb72> Thanks guys
<econdudeawesome> sindegra--any idea?
<sindegra> econdudeawesome: pretty much stumped admittedly. I didn't even know lxde had sound themes.
<Wiesshund> redvil, eh i just use nero for that
<Wiesshund> sindegra, it doesnt, its a left over from his 10.4 full install
<BidaBoy> when i try to use fbi (image and pdf viewer in cosole) i get this message : 'open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory' can any one help me?
<redvil> wiesshund: do they have nero for ubuntu?
<Wiesshund> redvil, not really but wine...
<zaspan> ilovefairuz, if I am using insmod right then it works. I used it like this: insmode k10temp.ko
<econdudeawesome> sindegra I think its a holdover from the initial Ubuntu install (i installed the lubuntu-desktop package afterwards). Problem is gnome-volume-control says I have no sounds installed
<redvil> wiesshund: thnx
<sindegra> econdudeawesome: aha.
<ilovefairuz> zaspan: then mv  the module  to /lib/`uname -r`/modules  and add it to /etc/modules
<econdudeawesome> sindegra where would you start looking?
<Oer> redvil, nero is a paid app, maybe this is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD%3A%3ARip
<Chaorain> I'm having  some problems. I have a Dell Xps M1730 and I can't get the wifi to work. "rfkill List" says that the device is hardware disabled. Is there anything I can do about this?
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome, i found some web posts where people did the same thing but none of the posts had a resolution, that didnt entail putting the full version back
<redvil> oer: will look that one up too..thnx
<sindegra> econdudeawesome: I'd try and figure out how gnome implements sounds themes, try to find the appropriate file and delete the entries
<econdudeawesome> Wiesshund yeah, I saw some of those posts
<BidaBoy> when i try to use fbi (image and pdf viewer in cosole) i get this message : 'open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory' can any one help me?
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome, silly idea but can you uninstal the themes?
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: pastebin output
<econdudeawesome> Wiesshund I'd like to, not sure how
<econdudeawesome> cause I think that would compeltely take care of the problem, and I never use them anyway
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome,  see if you can find them in the package manager?
<BidaBoy> i repeat, when i try to use fbi (image and pdf viewer in cosole) i get this message : 'open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory' can any one help me?
<redvil> oer: does lucid support it? it only says the latest release is for 8.04..
<ilovefairuz> !patience | BidaBoy
<ubottu> BidaBoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<BidaBoy> ok, i waiting
<ActionParsnip> BidaBoy: you need to use framebuffer for console
<BidaBoy> ActionParsnip, how
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: ok It will be a bit because I have to reboot to that os
<ActionParsnip> BidaBoy: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/     use the guide until the youtube video
<BidaBoy> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> BidaBoy: its also how to get a decent res for plymouth under proprietary drivers
<BidaBoy> ActionParsnip: ok
<jerald> hello can anyone help me with this update
<jerald> I got this error when i tried to make an update
<jerald> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementaryart/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  Click/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jerald> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> jerald: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerald> sorry noob here so I'll just past it to ubuntu.com.. ok ok sorry..
<FNi> Hey guys - new ubuntu user here. Is it possible to remote desktop into a windows machine using the default windows protocol?
<ActionParsnip> jerald: the ppa does have a lucid folder, even has maverick too
<ilovefairuz> FNi: rdesktop
<econdudeawesome> Wiendhuss, sigendra--all sounds are stored in /usr/share/sounds--I can take it from there :-D
<jerald> I'm new to this system.. sorry I don't get you guys.. here is  the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/468663/
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome, cool
<sindegra> econdudeawesome: are sound themes maybe being implemented by pulseaudio>
<jerald> ActionParsnip, how can I fix this
<sindegra> econdudawesome: alright then.
<econdudeawesome> sindegra possibly
<melkor> Has anybody here had luck using fglrx drivers + 2.6.34 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> jerald: I just added the PPA and it updated ok. how did you add the ppa?
<sindegra> econdudeawesome: you would have that because you converted from ubuntu to lubuntu
<econdudeawesome> sindegra yes
<jerald> I think when I update to create a dock.. not so familiar with it.. what's ppa?
<eyes_only> psmouse.c resync failed, latest update, anyone have a quick hack for synaptics touchpad?
<jerald> ActionParsnip, I don't know what is ppa
<ActionParsnip> jerald: its the thing you added to install the theme from
<zaspan> ilovefairuz, thx that worked but if I am guessing correctly i will have to do this procedure every time a new kernel arrives
<jerald> ActionParsnip, I just drag the folder to the theme box then automatically install the theme..
<ActionParsnip> jerald: you added an extra software source to then install the theme from didnt you?
<ilovefairuz> zaspan: yeah recompile
<ActionParsnip> jerald: click System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<FNi> ilovefairuz: that worked perfectly. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jerald: then remove the repo you added
<ilovefairuz> FNi: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> jerald: it's the elementary art one which you want to remove
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Hi,
<jerald> ActionParsnip, everything is in lucid
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, Ok, I went through the process again to reinstall grub. Now I'm getting on restart: Minimal BASH- like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<ActionParsnip> jerald: what do you mean?
<ilovefairuz> zaspan: google dkms
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: howdy
<lumberjack[> hey, abit offtopic here, but are there any mirc packages with extra tools included? recommend some plz ;)
<`Assassin> How do I do a really minimal ubuntu install?
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, Then it has grub> with a flashing prompt after it
<jerald> ActionParsnip, the elementary theme is supported with ubuntu lucid main
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Install was smooth as silk, now for the bit I have no idea about, GRUB?
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: normally, if ubuntu is on sda1, it would have booted right into it
<rww> lumberjack[: try ##mirc
<ActionParsnip> jerald: yes, I know. I'm getting you to remove it so we can readd it
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: will you please quit just latching onto me just because I'm here
<jerald> ActionParsnip, so which one I should remove?
<Ace2> I unhooked the other drives. There is only one drive left so I know it's right
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: ask the channel like everybody else, if I have a solution I will reply
<ActionParsnip> jerald: the elementary theme one
<FabParma> thune3: http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1356/screenshotsi.png
<ActionParsnip> jerald: if you read your error you would see that
<Niglop> are there any video editing software in linux that work the same as sony vegas?
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, My home folder is encrypted. Is there a way for me to access it to save my files? I'll just reinstall the whole system
<sindegra> econdudeawesome: you might have already solved your problem but sound-theme-freedesktop seems to do sound themes
<ridin> ok, when downloading large files my wireless adapter downloads it for a bit and then 'gives up'
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, **latching** You said always happy to help, if your here ask you, so i have, don't worry, won't bother again. Didn't realise it was upsetting you
<ActionParsnip> Niglop: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/    no idea about sony vegas, if its a firewire interface it should be fine
<sindegra> econdudeawesome: uninstalling that might solve it in a more elegant matter
<jerald> ActionParsnip, now i know how to see thanks.. so what now I will just unchecked the box.. or remove?
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: its just a bit imposing
<ActionParsnip> jerald: get it removed, i'll give you the command I ran to add it in again
<metalgeek> I have installed windows to a different drive in my ubuntu box, i have no idea how to configure GRUB as am complete noob so any help would be appreciated, Cheers everyone
<jerald> ActionParsnip, done
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<david82> exit
<david82> opps
<ActionParsnip> jerald: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart/elementarydesktop; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install elementary-desktop; /usr/share/elementary-desktop/configure.sh
<ilovefairuz> ridin: pastebin: lshw -C network
<Ace2> ilovefairuz, Thank you for all your help! I will save my files and do a reinstall.
<melkor> Is anybody here using the fglrx drivers, they don't seem to support lucid.
<ilovefairuz> Ace2: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> melkor: use system -> Admin -> Hardware drivers
<ridin> ilovefairuz, i'm going to hide my ip in the pastebin, is that alright?
<ilovefairuz> ridin: sure
<chip_> just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.04 on my dell insperion 8200 It does not recognize the display. any suggestions
<jerald> ActionParsnip,  here whats happening http://paste.ubuntu.com/468667/
<melkor> ActionParsnip: are you using it? Does it work with the 2.6.34 kernel?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, why do i keep getting dialog from you PM
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, i dont get what you mean
<ActionParsnip> jerald: ok, can you pastebin your sources.list file please
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, I keep closing the window
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: i dont give support in PM, so i'm confused why you PM'd me
<jerald> ActionParsnip, how can I copy that?
<metalgeek> I keep getting the window from you
<ridin> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/JTKqPVFZ
<metalgeek> i keep closing window
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: Sorry it took so long http://pastebin.com/zghMTBYS
<ActionParsnip> jerald: gedit/etc/apt/sources.list    copy the text and use: http://pastie.org  and create a pastebin so we can see the file
<metalgeek> I have installed windows to a different drive in my ubuntu box, i have no idea how to configure GRUB as am complete noob so any help would be appreciated, Cheers everyone
<ilovefairuz> ridin: is it a usb one? lsusb
<ridin> ilovefairuz, yes will pastebin
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  in theory. You rerun 'sudo update-grub' and it 'should' see and add a proper grub menu item for windows - reguardless of what hard drive windows is instgalled on.
<ionut> which is the best way to install system sounds for my ubuntu 10.04?
<CkhiKuzad> I have the window-picker applet for my gnome panel, which allows the windows to have little tab close things on them, and on a screenshot, i saw that it could get rid of the top bar of a window when it was maximized, how do i set this to be able to work?
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<ridin> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/n3aWmMZz
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  theres some panel applets that let you do that. I forget the names however.
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  they are not in the normal reposiutories.
<melkor> using the system/hardwar to install fglrx fails to install
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: try holding the kill switch on for a while, don't release immediately, i have an intel card and for some reason i need to do this with recent kernels
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_willis, i have one, its called window-picker, and it is a feature in the UNE, i got it from a launchpad site. i need to know how to configure it to do that.
<jerald> No such file or directory..
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, Beautiful, worked like a charm cheers bye
<kakashi744> hi
<Chaorain> you mean pushing the phisical switch further on?
<kakashi744> hey can some anwser a question for me?
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  the ones i saw worked with window-picker. thwere were like 3 applets total i saw. one for window/app selection, one for the title bar. one for the min/max/close button
<ActionParsnip> jerald: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    sorry
<ionut> which is the best sound theme for ubuntu ?
<aetaric> !ask kakashi744
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: my switch is a slider on switch
<aetaric> !ask | kakashi744
<ubottu> kakashi744: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aetaric> forgot the pipe XD
<kakashi744> !what happend to fort carson roleplay?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: yes, press it and keep it until the indicators lights up
<ilovefairuz> !ot | kakashi744
<ubottu> kakashi744: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  ones ive used --> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/yet-another-window-applet-for-gnome.html
<ionut> which is the best sound theme for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  and -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/use-namebar-and-dockbarx-to-optimize.html
<aetaric> !best | ionte
<ubottu> ionte: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<beeboob> hello
<scrote> hi
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  ive never seen any alternative sound themes.. its like that part of the OS/gui/confuigs.. sort of got ignored.. you got the default and 'none'  last i looked.
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: the wifi light does flash, The bluetooth is also controlled by this swith and it stays on, if that makes a difference
<scrote> is $-L the variable for libraries?
<ionut> Dr_Willis: but you can install others?
<jerald> ActionParsnip, http://www.pastie.org/1058829
<ionut> Dr_Willis: isn't that?
<coz_> ionte, in all honesy I personally shut of all sounds :0
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: so the indicator is on but no difference?
<Guest24256> how can i remove limewire from edubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  ive never seen a way. never really noticed..  i use 'no sounds'
<aeroba> all my files in the root directory are showing up as text files
<Dr_Willis> Guest24256:  if it was installed via the package manager.. use the packaghe manager to remove it
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: Bluetooth: yes Wifi: no
<coz_> ionut,     http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/%22Borealis%22+sound+theme?content=12584
<ionut> Dr_Willis: i have installed some sound themes. but i want a good one (like a person that says "hello boss" :)) or sth like that )
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: one light for both of them?
<jrib> aeroba: how are you making that determination?  Where exactly?
<coz_> ionte,   I am sure there are sound themes out there.... why I dont know :)
<Darklord6229> what is the command for the terminal to find out what my wireless card is and the info about it
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  ive never seen any. or tried any..  not seen a tool to change the sound themes wither..
<jerald> coz_,  help me with this http://www.pastie.org/1058829
<ilovefairuz> ridin: lsmod
<ionut> coz_: for ubuntu is ogg?
<Guest24256> cant find it
<ilovefairuz> Darklord6229: lshw - C network
<aeroba> jrib: well, when I open up rox-filer, all  my files show up as text icons, and when I click to open them, they open as empty text files
<ActionParsnip> jerald: great, ok run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and change:  deb repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary/    to:   deb http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary/
<coz_> ionut,   I believe they are .ogg files
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: no, two seperate lights but one switch for both
<jrib> aeroba: and if you use nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> jerald: save the new file then run: sudo apt-get update       why you'd want to use that PPA is anyones guess
<coz_> jerald,   that is your sources list ...yes?  what help do you need with it?
<ionut> coz_: the fastest way to install it is to copy it in the sounds directory?
<ridin> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Ta8VK3tU
<bock> Why do all my jpeg files coming from the built in card reader show up distorted? I can view them fine with imageviewer but when uploading to facebook still distorted.
<aeroba> jrib: I use both natilus and rox
<coz_> ionut,  that is where i used to place my own sounds i would create .. I assume it is in the same place   just be sure you rename the files if t hey are not renamed already to match which sounds go with which events
<jrib> aeroba: if you use nautilus is the strange behavior also present?  Can you give an example of a specific file?
<ionut> coz_: ya. got that. thanks man
<coz_> jerald,   you still there??
<jerald> yeah done
<ActionParsnip> jerald: is it any better now?
<coz_> ionut,  if the sound theme creators are "good"  then the sounds should already be named properly for the respecitve events
<jerald> Coz_, yeah I'm here
<coz_> jerald,  ok I see this is your sources list   yes??  waht is the issue?
<jerald> ActionParsnip, I'll try to update
<bock> why are jpeg files distorted do they need to be imported
<aeroba> jrib: Yes, jrib, the strange behavior is still present. For example, I right click on a tar.gz file that I just downloaded, check its properties, and see that under properties the tar.gz file is text
<ActionParsnip> jerald: cool, once you get that square, I'll give the command to install the theme
<ionut> coz_: ya, maybe they think if everything is done like from default , nowone will open and watch all the files...
<coz_> bock,  depends on the resolution of jpeg images  some can be very pixelated if the resolution is low
<jrib> aeroba: what does the « file » program in a terminal say about it?
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: tail -f /var/log/messages while you flip the switch
<bock> they came off my 10.3 nikon
<aeroba> jrib: what do you mean by <<file>> program?
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: ok, I have to reboot again
<jrib> aeroba: open a terminal, type "file PATH_TO_YOUR_TAR.GZ"
<coz_> bock,  mm  and I assume they have a high res  ...the camera is above 5 megapixels ?
<bock> coz: yeah for sure
<jerald> ActionParsnip, I got another issue.. I can't go to update.. it says could not  initialize the package information
<jerald> ActionParsnip, the one we changed..
<bock> coz: 10.3m
<coz_> bock,  this may not work but could you take a screenshot of the distorted image and upload to picpaste.com
<ActionParsnip> jerald: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update     thanks
<jerald> E: Type 'http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jerald> jerald@jerald-Mobile:~$
<bastidrazor> jerald: you should join #backtrack-linux
<aeroba> jrib: funny, it says "cannot open '/root/downloads/zim-0.48.tar.gz (no such file or directory)
<coz_> jerald,  then place a  #  in front of that   #deb repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary/
<coz_>    and try to update again
<jerald> basicer, yeah I love backtrack.. I still have to fix my ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> ridin: looks like a driver bug
<ilovefairuz> !bug | ridin
<ubottu> ridin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> aeroba: then there's no such file.  Why do you have stuff like that in /root anyway?
<Gackt> can anyone link me to an update "install from usb" guide? please
<coz_> bock,  did you upload that screenshot?
<john> hello, Ubuntu server 10.04, mpd up and running, but no audio output.
<jrib> aeroba: Anyway, zim is in the repositories, why aren't you using APT?
<bastidrazor> jerald: then remove the line that you just pasted from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bock> coz: sorry working on it one sec
<coz_> bock,  oh ok :)
<ActionParsnip> jerald: sounds like that repo is a bit whack
<aeroba> jrib: but its there. I had to save it somewhere, I usually untar my tarballs and then configure and such. I tried right-clicking in rox and clicked terminal here, wrote the file name, -it recognizes it
<coz_> bock,  pick a photo you dont mind sharing publicly
<bastidrazor> jerald: mixing repositories is the perfect way to break things.
<jrib> aeroba: did you see the last thing I said?
<ActionParsnip> jerald: I just tried to browse to the repo in my browser and it failed
<Craig`> how do I change my resolution? i went system->pref->display, my monitor is unknown (i'm on laptop) and the only available resolutions are 800x600 and 640x480, i want 1024 :(
<ridin> ilovefairuz, what should i put?\
<ActionParsnip> Craig`: what video card?
<Craig`> not sure, how do I check?
<coz_> Craig`,  lspci | grep -i vga
<midas__> hello. how do i enable rhythmbox to encode mp3? what do i have to install?
<ilovefairuz> !install | Gackt
<ubottu> Gackt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Craig`> :00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<ductTapeDJ> This one should be easy: I just installed ubuntu 10.4 on a computer already running Windows 7 and I want to know the easiest way to share files between the two OS's.
<Craig`> 01:00.0*
<bastidrazor> midas__: probably ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> ductTapeDJ: linux can write and read to NTFS
<ductTapeDJ> what's that?
<coz_> midas__,    ffmpeg would be the first thing to install
<ilovefairuz> ridin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<aeroba> jrib: now I did. Yes, I did download the .deb file, but it didn't run...so I thought I'd compile to see what the problem was
<ActionParsnip> ductTapeDJ: what's what?
<ductTapeDJ> what's ntfs?
<jrib> aeroba: I didn't say to download a deb file
<trojan_spike> great question would be how to access ubuntu files from windows 7.. i still havnt got that yrt :(
<Dr_Willis> ductTapeDJ:  the windows 'drive' shold show up in the  places/computer/media area.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | ductTapeDJ
<ubottu> ductTapeDJ: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jrib> aeroba: do you know about APT?
<trojan_spike> yet
<ductTapeDJ> ooh! I didn't think to check there
<ActionParsnip> ductTapeDJ: its the crap file system windows uses
<Dr_Willis> ductTapeDJ:  ntfs is the filesystem that windows uses.
<ductTapeDJ> okay I'll restart and try again.
<coz_> Craig`,  ooo sis
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell trojan_spike about samba
<ubottu> trojan_spike, please see my private message
<aeroba> jrib: you said to go get it from the repository, correct?
<jerald> ActionParsnip, it's working.. finally
<lumberjack[> windows whats that?
<jrib> aeroba: I said to use APT
<ductTapeDJ> yeah I installed ubuntu as a backup in case windows craps out
<coz_> Craig`,  mmm  you need th sis drive for that card
<ActionParsnip> jerald: cool, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/elementary-theme-gets-ppa.html
<bock> coz: that might have worked the thumbnails where distorted when uploading but the preview was correct and the pic uploaded correct thanks man
<ductTapeDJ> I understand ubuntu is better overall but my games run on windows :(
<ActionParsnip> jerald: if you mess up your sources file you will get issues
<ductTapeDJ> anyway, thanks for the help!
<Craig`> coz_, where can one obtain that?
<Craig`> i googled, heh
<coz_> Craig`,  hold on I think I have one archived if not let me google it hold on
<jerald> bastidrazor, your next.. how can I run backtrack on ubuntu?
<bock> coz: one more quick one how do i make the open gl version of the cairo dock open on startup
<ActionParsnip> jerald: backtrack isnt supported here
<jerald> ActionParsnip, thanks fro the tip..
<bastidrazor> jerald: in a virtual machine?
<jrib> aeroba: do you understand what to do?
<coz_> bock,   you can go  into system/preferences/ startup applicatons    and put in  cairo-dock -o   as the command
<jerald> ActionParsnip, sorry..
<aeroba> jrib: you mean apt-get? yes
<jrib> aeroba: if you prefer to use apt-get, sure.  Use that
<jerald> bastidrazor, do you have email?
<bastidrazor> jerald: not that i am going to give you. sorry.
<bock> coz: you awesome thanks bro are those your thems
<aeroba> but I really want to see my files....all I see are text
<UberN00b> hey guys, does anyone know how can i uninstall office 2007 along with wine ?
<jerald> bastidrazor, heheheh evil.. pure evil..
<jrib> aeroba: Okay, but to install zim, use APT.  In any case, it seems the file doesn't exist.  Pastebin « ls /root/downloads »
<Dr_Willis> UberN00b:  Uninstall? You can just use its uninstaller icon (that should be in the wine menus) or delete the whole .wine dir if you wanted to go extreme
<bastidrazor> jerald: do you know what backtrack is?
<jerald> ActionParsnip, don't worry If I mess up.. you guys can help.. every time you help me.. I am learning. every little issue every little answer is knowlege..
<ActionParsnip> UberN00b: run: uninstaller   you can remove office there, then you can run: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine    then to remove it ALL, run: rm -r ~/.wine
<UberN00b> Dr_Willis would that uninstall the office as well ?
<aeroba> jrib: so there's nothing I can do? because it's not just the tar file I can't see. It's also everything in /root/desktop
<jrib> aeroba: you can do what I asked I guess...
<ActionParsnip> jerald: indeed, every day is a school day
<jerald> bastidrazor, I know what it can do.. but don't know how to operate.. that is why I use ubuntu first to familiarize linux..
<onur> Hi. I am trying to use Ubuntu in a chroot environment in Debian. Debian using /tmp/.X11-unix socket for Xorg but Ubuntu using a different one. How can I set Ubuntu to use /tmp/.X11-unix file to use X socket?
<coz_> Craig`,  let me check my storage drives hold on
<Craig`> thanks
<jerald> ActionParsnip, I love messing my machine.. :D every thing you just said today.. I jot down notes.. lols.. now I know.. :D
<bastidrazor> jerald: it is an OS similiar to Ubuntu.. meaning you have to install it just like you did ubuntu. you can not run backtrack on Ubuntu.
<ilovefairuz> onur: ln -s?
<Dr_Willis> UberN00b:  would what? in most cases stuff you run/install via wine.. installs to the .wine directory. thats how wine works by default.
<aeroba> jrib: you mean type file in terminal?
<UberN00b> ActionParship how ? I tried with Alt+F2 the output was no such file or directory
<onur> ilovefairuz: but which location?
<jrib> aeroba: No, you already told me you ran file.  Pastebin « ls /root/downloads ».
<UberN00b> Dr_Willis, oh thanks then i'll just  uninstall wine
<ActionParsnip> UberN00b: run it in terminal
<Dr_Willis> UberN00b:  thats not what i said..
<ActionParsnip> UberN00b: uninstalling wine will leave the app still installed in ~/.wine which you will need to delete
<Dr_Willis> UberN00b:  if you uninstall the 'wine' program friom the pacakge manager. it will NOT clean out your .wine dir
<bock> why wont my fan controllers work either like thinkfan
<midas__>  what codecs do I need to install to be able to encode mp3 on rhytmbox
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: back, http://pastebin.com/gYXnVS7g
<jerald> bastidrazor, I know.. it's backtract 4 which is the latest.. but there was this blog I read about.. it was ubutu 8.04 I think.. that they installed backtract3.. I don't know.. I forgot..
<Bogus8> Ok, running Server 10.4 and I had this problem before but I had done dist-upgrade and it was thought that was the problem... So I reinstalled.  Now I'm getting the same error... when I shut down and reboot I get "unexpected inconsistency; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<Bogus8> What gives?
<coz_> Craig`,  I have not used these in some time so I cannot guarantee they work   http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads
<ActionParsnip> midas__: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you should be ok
<ilovefairuz> onur:  /tmp/.X11-unix/X0
<Bogus8> I was running just fine and shut down clean
<coz_> Craig`,  but let me keep searching as well
<aeroba> jrib: then what?
<jrib> aeroba: give me the url
<coz_> Craig`,    http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ActionParsnip> Bogus8: boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<midas__> ActionParsnip, thx, installing...
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<coz_> Craig`,  that second link would be more reliable
<UberN00b> Dr_Willis oh i just found the "uninstall wine software"  button :D  that might do the work, thanks :)
<aeroba> jrib: it's not doing anything, it just prints >
<UberN00b> ActionParsnip oh i just found the "uninstall wine software"  button :D  that might do the work, thanks :)
<coz_> Craig`,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<jrib> aeroba: what did you type?
<Craig`> thanks
<bock> what a good fan controller?
<Bogus8> ActionParsnip: I have done that last time I had the problem and it seemed to fix it but then upon reboot it came up again... I am now at my buddy's installing the system and just d/l a live cd to try to repair it again... will attempt that but I don't have much fait in it
<ActionParsnip> bock: in what sense
<onur> ilovefairuz: It's debian's socket file. Ubuntu looking somewhere else for this file. I am searching this location. (sorry for bad english)
<aeroba> pastebin <<ls root/downloads>>
<bastidrazor> jerald: as ActionParsnip indicates backtrack is not supported here. we will not be able to help you with it.that includes installing. #backtrack-linux would be the proper channel.
<jrib> aeroba: the «» are for your benefit.  You don't type them
<ActionParsnip> Bogus8: be sure to md5 test the iso ;)
<jrib> aeroba: press ctrl-c and try again
<coz_> Craig`,   try to get the .deb package for the sys driver....one warning  you wont be able to run something like compiz with that though
<jerald> ubottu, I don't have time for other os.. I need to know UBUNTU as of now.. nothing more..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onur> ilovefairuz: Can you or someone paste netstat -x output if you are using ubuntu lucid?
<Craig`> I don't think I use compiz
<jrib> aeroba: and that's also not what I told you to type
<bock> ActionParsnip: like I want to oveclock the cpu fans cause its 112 where im at
<aeroba> jrib: it's not?
<Craig`> coz_, sorry to be a noob but which .deb should I get? (i thought there would be a simple command for this :P)
<Dr_Willis> bock:  is that 112F or C ? :)
<ActionParsnip> bock: then i'd ask in ##hardware
<jrib> aeroba: no scroll up.
<jerald> bastidrazor,  thanks..  @ all.. guys.. thanks for the help.. I need to get up and have my breakfast already..
<Bogus8> ActionParsnip: ugh... it's at my house.... could that really be the problem?  Why wouldn't I have seen this issue before?
<aeroba> OH
<coz_> Craig`,  well not sure    you have to find out if your system is 32 bit or 64 bit before deciding which package to use  and that ubuntu link should be read fully first
<jerald> @ all: I'll be back for another issue.. hehehhe
<ActionParsnip> Bogus8: if the system says then i'd do it
<bock> 112F outside cpu is just getting really hot wondering if there was an easy program to control the fans
<Craig`> coz_ 64bit
<ActionParsnip> jerald: not for backtrack here
<ActionParsnip> bock: the kernel will handle it
<coz_> Craig`,  ok open synaptic package manager
<Dr_Willis> bock:  I always go the lazy route . and take off the side of the case and get a big desk fan.
<coz_> Craig`,  then hit the search button and type in  xserver xorg video sis
<Bogus8> ActionParsnip: if the system says what?  I'll fsck it for sure... but you think the syftem ? telling me to check the install CD for defects?
<coz_> Craig`,  it may or may not be there let me check here
<ActionParsnip> Bogus8: if the system is saying the partition needs fscking then i'd do it
<Craig`> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xserver-xorg-video-sis ?
<Craig`> then i'm guessing i'm wanting the amd64 one?
<onur> ilovefairuz: Looks like my problem is completely different. Sorry for waste your time.
<bock> Dr_Willis: Yeah that works for sure
<coz_> Craig`,  it looks like it is already in the repositories
<lemonade_> morning
<coz_> Craig`,  open up synaptic package manager   hit the Search button and type in  xserver xorg vieo sis
<ActionParsnip> Bogus8: if you boot the CD and press space when the stickman shows you can check the cd for defects, also check the iso for issues using md5sum before burning so you know the iso is consistant and complete
<bock> ActionParsnip: Really thats cool I install thinkfan and thought it would allow me too
<hiexpo> coz_,  even if system is 64 you will be happier with 32 :)
<Bogus8> ActionParsnip: right... I will... I jus know I had this EXACT error on this system before and it wouldn't help.
<coz_> Craig`,  and yes you want the amd64  one
<coz_> hiexpo,  oh its not for me  guy  :)
<jrib> aeroba: any progress?
<hiexpo> coz_,  oh ok sorry
<Bogus8> ActionParsnip: right... but install ent very smooth... I've been using the  fotemy buddy's needs... just when I rebooted it flipped out.
<coz_> Craig`,  as long as you installed the 64 bit ubuntu version then use that 64 bit package and when it installs you MUST reboot the system
<aeroba> jrib: nope.
<pfifo> has anyone figured out a way to stream shows over ustream.tv using ubuntu yet?
<Bogus8> 's needs... just when I rebooted it flipped out.
<jrib> aeroba: so you weren't able to run the command I told you to run and pastebin it?  What are you having trouble with?
<Craig`> coz_, the package is already installed
<Craig`> apparantly
<coz_> Craig`,  mmmm
<aeroba> jrib: running the pastebin command itself
<Bogus8> wow... I got some serious lag to my system and it's causing some typo's... sorry
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<jrib> !pastebin | aeroba
<ubottu> aeroba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> Craig`,  let me check on the ubuntu how to
<ShapeShifter499> I've lost all sound on my ubuntu 10.04 64 bit system how do I fix this
<DareDevil01> Hi i need to know how to set a module to load every time a reboot
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, hi, run alsamixer form the command line and check that everything is unmuted
<ShapeShifter499> pfifo: it says "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<adamkex> DareDevil01: add your module to this file /etc/modules
<coz_> Craig`,  here is another hit  on google    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html  I have no idea if this is valid or not
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, was sound woring after you installed?
<DareDevil01> adamkex thank you
<jrib> aeroba: are you actually doing this or should I go do something else?
<ShapeShifter499> pfifo: did it somehow get deleted?
<adamkex> DareDevil01: you're welcome
<ShapeShifter499> pfifo: sound on my system was working up till today
<UberN00b> ActionParsnip ermm, how do i run the uninstaller in terminal again ? XD
<PDG1> so I believe it was actionParsnip that helped me last time... but either way. I was having some video issues and it was suggested i look for more information on the video card i had. I found some information but i cant understand it.
<Craig`> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Craig`> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> PDG1: no one can help you after reading that.
<hentai7> how can I get my resolution higher? its only at 640*480 and the monitor can do more, installed nvidia driver for gfx card, before with no driver it was 800*600 now its worse, any manual way
<coz_> Craig`,  is that a terminal read out?
<Craig`> yeah
<PDG1> jrib, you're right...
<coz_> Craig_Dem,  close synaptic package manager
<Craig`> two minutes though, i didn't download a file
<Craig`> righto, thanks
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, if I was in your position I would just reinstall, in my experience trouble shooting sound problems is a big hassle.
<aeroba> jrib: thanks for trying to help. feel free to move onto something else. it looks like my bash doesn't have pastebin. sorry for wasting your time.
<jrib> PDG1: you're goal should be to write something that someone can read and then help you (use pastebin if you need to include logs or errors and the like)
<ShapeShifter499> pfifo: reinstall? the WHOLE system?
<ductTapeDJ> hey again
<ductTapeDJ> so... yes and no.
<machete> hey, I want to mount swap partition
<jrib> aeroba: it's not a command, you just open a web browser, copy and paste what is in your terminal, hit submit, give the url
<PDG1> jrib, it was a mistake :P I understand what i did wrong
<machete> what's the filesystem type contraction?
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, its probbally quicker than trying to track down the issue and then attempting to fix it.
<ductTapeDJ> Thanks for the advice, I can move files from windows into ubuntu now... but ubuntu doesn't see my internet connection. How do I set up wireless?
<ductTapeDJ> I know the SSID and WEP password, but there's all this weird "VPN" stuff that windows cleverly hides from me
<ductTapeDJ> and now I'm lost.
<machete> what's the command to mount a swap filesystem?
<Muelli> machete: mount.
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: try ..  sudo echo 0 > /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/rf_kill ... sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ... iwlist wlan0 scan... this should show you available networks.. if not, it could be a hardware issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/230844
<machete> mount /dev/sdxx /mnt -t ....?
<Muelli> machete: bullshit
<Muelli> machete: swapon, sorry.
<bastidrazor> ilovefairuz: that will not work > will eat your sudo
<adamkex> pwned
<ilovefairuz> bastidrazor: you're correct
<ductTapeDJ> Chaorain, should I try that too?
<aeroba> jrib: so I go to the pastebin.ca website, and paste ls /root/downloads?
<ironfoot495> Hello I havew a problem getting ubuntu 9.10 to send error messages to my email address. I do HAVE THUNDERBIRD WORKING BUT WHEN i TRY TO USE A PHP ERROR PROGRAM IT WONT SEND IT TO MY EMAIL? Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: Alright, I'll give it a try
<ilovefairuz> Chaorain: sudo su -, and type the commands without sudo
<machete> Muelli, unknown filesystem type swapon
<Bogus8> Ok... I just ran the fsck.ext4 check on the drives and it fixed them... then I reboot and it comes RIGHT back to the SAME errors!
<hiexpo> with wep key should connect
<ductTapeDJ> wait, how do I list available networks?
<Muelli> machete: sorry. the command is swapon. not mount.
<Bogus8> HELP PLEASE :(  I'm about to cry here... second time I've built this system
<Chaorain> aeroba: I think you messanged the wrong guy
<machete> oh I see
<bastidrazor> ilovefairuz: bad idea... try echo 0 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/rf_kill ..instead
<ductTapeDJ> never mind I'll try back later.
<ilovefairuz> bastidrazor: why a bad idea?
<machete> thanks
<bastidrazor> ilovefairuz: sudo su is a bad idea.. if you want a root bash session use sudo -i
<PDG1> anyway.... I don't understand if i should follow these instructions or not because i'm not using jaunty http://paste.ubuntu.com/468676/
<ilovefairuz> bastidrazor: hm you still didn't say the "why" but i'll google it
<coz_> PDG1,  you could attemtp to replace the work jaunty  with lucid   its risky at best though
<coz_> PDG1,  you definitly do NOT want to use the jaunty repository howev
<oaf> http://pastebin.com/nDM1EsAJ
<coz_> however
<coz_> PDG1,  rather replace  jaunty with lucid in the repository link
<PDG1> coz_, i was also thinking that...
<coz_> PDG1,  just dont use the jautny repo
<coz_> PDG1,   what is this for again?
<nb72> Hi all.  I have ubuntu server setup.  I can ssh in using 192.168.0.100.  how can I ssh in using the hostname?
<oaf> coz_ http://pastebin.com/nDM1EsAJ
<Bogus8> What the F is going on with this system?  I was able to tell i to continue to boot... now when I logged in it says "unable to add entry for user gilligan" then it dumps out a BUNCH of errors.  It has also mounted the / in RO and didn't mount a second drive (possibly due to that error)
<coz_> oaf,   you probably didnt use   sudo for the commands
<oaf> coz_ i try it
<ilovefairuz> !language | Bogus8
<ubottu> Bogus8: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PDG1> coz_, I'm not even sure if maybe I'm using the most up to date driver for karmic anyway
<coz_> PDG1,  you are on karmic?
<Bogus8> ilovefairuz: really?  I can't say "F"?
<coz_> PDG1,  sorry to make you repeat but what is t his for again?
<ilovefairuz> Bogus8: the whole phrase is not needed
<oaf> coz_ invalid command after i use sudo
<robertpayne> Is there any way to test cron job configuration files?
<coz_> oaf,   ok start from the beginning...what are you doing?
<Bogus8> ilovefairuz: well, Might be if you were on my end? :)
<oaf> coz_ i want to put a file into that ftp server
<PDG1> coz_, not really repeating, so it's okay :P... my display cuts out during video playback sometimes. I was directed to find something about the video card i have, 82865G (rev 02), and i found that wiki artivle
<coz_> oaf,  oh  !!!  ok then you are talking with the wrong person for that  sorry
<oaf> ....
<coz_> PDG1,  and the read out of    lspci | grep -i vga
<PDG1> coz_,
<PDG1> coz_, http://pastebin.com/MA3vuDU4
<coz_> PDG1,  ok  and which version of ubuntu is t his again?
<coz_> PDG1,  if you are not sure    in a terminal type   lsb_release -a
<Guest82346> disculpen amigos,¿como agrego otro servidor a xchat?quiero agregar irc-hispano y no le encuentro la vuelta
<ShapeShifter499> pfifo: ok I installed somethings....and rebooted and sound now is working
<coz_> Guest82346,    #ubuntu-es
<PDG1> coz_, lucid
<coz_> PDG1,  ok hold on
<coz_> PDG1,   I am not finding anythings specific and I am not great with  intel video
<PDG1> coz_, it's okay... do you know how i can find out what driver i'm currently using?
<coz_> PDG1,  I am finding ubunt forum posts with similar issues as you have
<my_first> hello
<my_first> I am a ubuntu starter
<PDG1> coz_,  from what I've read already... it seems like it's something to do with 3D and 2D video not being displayed properly... which just gave me an idea
<Mr_Sonoma> my_first, how can we help you?
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: I had a few typos but here it is, http://pastebin.com/aeFKHHbs
<coz_> PDG1,  ok
<PDG1> coz_, I'm going to try and switch to no visual effects
<Chaorain> ilovefairuz: The wifi light did light up but I couldn't find any networks
<maxredch> hi i like to know the name of the chanel on spanish of ubunu
<maxredch> ubuntu
<coz_> PDG1,  ok let me know what happens
<IdleOne> !es | maxredch
<ubottu> maxredch: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> PDG1,   hey guy I have to break here for a short while... if you are here when I return let me know the outcome :)
<maxredch> thanks
<PDG1> coz_, works perfect... thats what it was
<PDG1> coz_, and you're gone
<Guest50770> could anyone here help me with an issue trying to play media files off a windows share
<wiley> anyone know where I can get touchpad help for lucid on my macbook 5,1?
<ShapeShifter499> is there a command I can run so a application would run the latest xulrunner no matter where its installed?   i.e.  "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.7/xulrunner -app "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.7/chatzilla/application.ini" ?
<cornwallis> here is what i am trying to do: say i have a folder called /clientA and it has files in it on the local computer (server 1). I also have another server (server 2) on the same LAN that needs to share files across the network to that same folder "/clientA". will NFS be able to combine the files on that folder? can someone lead me in the correct direction?
<ZykoticK9> wiley, don't know if you seen it already, but might help.  good luck https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Lucid
<wiley> thanks Zykotick.... been there and all around Google but can't seem to get it to behave like it does in OSX.... too sensitive
<ZykoticK9> !tab > wiley
<ubottu> wiley, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> wiley, having to type ZykoticK9 is a pain.  Zy (TAB) is SO much easier.
<Random832> cornwallis: so, what, some of the files in the folder are on the local computer and others are on the server?
<Random832> could you mount it in a different directory and do a symlink
<wiley> yep, thanks ZykoticK9 ... cool feature.  I haven't been on IRC in years
<cornwallis> yes, correct. the files on server2 need to be available on server1 through that same folder. the software will not allow it to work in different folders
<Random832> of course, tab completion has its own danger
<Random832> zykes-: isn't that right?
<ZykoticK9> Random832, +1
 * Random832 is always getting mixed up with Randall on #xkcd
<FNi> I'm trying to add a cifs share, but the remote share has a space in the name. How do I represent the space for mounting?
<retour> c
<ZykoticK9> FNi, you need to use a \ before the space to "escape" it
<FNi> c?
<thune3> cornwallis: i'm still no 100% clear on what you are trying to do. But the direction I would point you in is "aufs".
<ZykoticK9> FNi, for\ example\ this\ is\ with\ spaces
<FNi> ZykoticK9: gotcha. so "Server (E)" becomes "Server\ (E)"?
<ZykoticK9> FNi, you got it ;)
<ZykoticK9> FNi, no!
<FNi> do i need to esscape the brackets too/
<ZykoticK9> FNi, you need to escape the ( too
<FNi> *escape
<FNi> :D great minds
<happyface> what controls the +tab shell auto completion?
<ZykoticK9> FNi, "Server\ \(E\)" i think
<FNi> thanks, will try it
<cornwallis> i will read into that thune3. thanks
<FNi> it's a horrible name for a share, but I don't have access to change it...
<sweetpi> FNi: or depending on how your doing it, you can wrap it in quotes
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, +1 on the suggestion FNi
<FNi> " or '?
<ZykoticK9> FNi, "
<FNi> ta
<sweetpi> either actually
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, there is a difference between " and ' (don't ask me what it is though)
<sweetpi> for shell, but some programs will only allow " in their config
<Dr_Willis> we using spaces in share names in fstab? or did i miss somthing? :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, share name of samba, not sure where/how it's being used ;)
<sweetpi> he didnt specify where exactly. im just blabbing :)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  well in fstab you dont quote the spaces. you have to use some other weird sequwence.
<ZykoticK9> FNi, see above
<Dr_Willis> a single quote is  i always think of as a 'more intense' quote :) vs
<FNi> oh crap, yes it is for fstab
<Dr_Willis> the " which lets programs still interperate/change things in teh quotes.
<ZykoticK9> not to be confused with executing a subprogram ` ;)  muddying the waters further
<Dr_Willis> FNi:  i was thinking it was like a sequence like 'name/040whatever' or somthing odd like that with a ###
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i always try to use $(subprogram) these days :)
<sweetpi> FNi: then \040 is for spaces
 * sweetpi is too slow
<Dr_Willis> sweetpi:  there we go.. :) i never can rember that.
<Dr_Willis> I had teh # right at least.
<FNi> now i'm confused. is it \ or /?
<Dr_Willis> Now WHY its \040  i never have figured out.
<sweetpi> FNi: its \040
<FNi> ta
<FNi> and what about brackets, do they still need to be escaped too?
<ZykoticK9> FNi, the \040 is NOT as escape character situation, it's an ANSI call or something
<randy_> Dr_Willis: thats because 040 is octal for the space in ASCII
<ZykoticK9> s\ANSI\ASCII
<bp0> is there a ppa for nvidia drivers?
<bp0> not the nvidia vdpau one
<randy_> Dr_Willis: so, if you want to find a particular character that is not on you keyboard, you can just reference the ASCII table.
<sweetpi> randy_: wouldnt that be 62 in octal?
<ZykoticK9> bp0, that repo probably has the newest nvidia drivers packaged for ubuntu.  there may be others, good luck.
<bp0> it doesn't have drivers, just the vdpau mplayer
<sweetpi> nm getting my numbers mixed up
<bp0> is there a ppa with the 25x.xxx series of nvidia drivers?
<subone> Can anyone tell me what this line does in bash? `done < <( somecommand )`
<codeshah> hey guys, my cron jobs keep beingloged to /var/mail/<user>
<codeshah> how can I change this? I added a >> test.log but that didn't work :(
<EruditeOgre> Anyone out there have experience with configuring a 10.04 install for power saving on a laptop? Running PowerTOP right now and it's telling me an audio device is active 100% of the time but I can't seem to figure out what is going on or how to fix it.
<randy_> sweetpi: lets not overanalyze the *why* behind ASCII.  i just know that if i check on ascii-table.com that 040 is for space in octal
<luis_> ayuda, alguien me pude ayudar a poner modo monitro Ubunu
<luis_> ?
<FNi> Is there a way to 'reboot' fstab so I can see if this worked?
<sweetpi> randy_: yeah, i messed up. was thinking space was 32 in hex
<enav1> hi people i wnat to see the hardware black list of ubuntu... give me a link pleas
<its-me-again> FNi: never fstab an os when you are using it.
<FNi> its-me-again: okay
<enav1> luis_: unete a #Ubuntu-es
<randy_> FNi: check /etc/mtab : that is the file for currently mounted drives
<ZykoticK9> FNi, i think "sudo mount -a" will try to mount everything in fstab
<its-me-again> FNi: the best way to fstab an os is to boot from live cd run gparted right-click on partition you want to run and check it.
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, are you thinking of fdisk?
<sweetpi> or fsck
<its-me-again> oops i am
<randy_> its-me-again: yeah, i'm confused too
<its-me-again> FNi:  forget that i am having a bad day today i will stop helping
<its-me-again> its me today by all
<slim> how can i make any usd drive that i ever plug in accessible to all users at once?
<slim> usb*
<usacomputertec> Hey anyone here know anything about DOS BOX? Can't get sound for Tetris Classic
<klose> exit
<EruditeOgre> usacomputertec: using pulseaudio?
<usacomputertec> Erudite0gre no I ditched pulseaudio for ALSA
<sweetpi> slim: you should be able to do it with a udev rule. there might be an easier way, but ive never tried to do this before
<slim> sweetpi, how do i set the udev rule and what is that?
<ZykoticK9> usacomputertec, semantics i know but Pulseaudio uses ALSA.  Pulse is a replacement for ESD.
<EruditeOgre> usacomputertec: have libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed?
<usacomputertec> Erudite0gre just a sec
<usacomputertec> Erudite0gre it's not installed install it?
<rolandpish> Hi, I'm in a box with xubuntu and installed nautilus because of ease of use of some apps. How can I avoid nautilus respawn when I kill it?
<sweetpi> slim: like i said, ive never tried to give all users access to all usb devices. just thought it would be worth mentioning one possible way
<usacomputertec> Erudite0gre are you still with me?
<enriq> rhythmbox is not showing cover art, plugin is enabled, spins continuously, any idea?
<ZykoticK9> slim, you might want to see this post if your USB disks are FAT/NTFS http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448092 good luck man.
<E_MAN> could someone please help me with a permission problem?
<E_MAN> i cant install anything
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | E_MAN
<ubottu> E_MAN: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> rolandpish:  check the nautilus command line options.  theres one you need to use i belive
<Dr_Willis> E_MAN:  clairfy what you are doing and how.
<rolandpish> Dr_Willis, thanks! I'll check it right now.
<ZykoticK9> E_MAN, "install anything"?  using what?  what are you installing?
<E_MAN> when i try to install any program i get an error
<Livin4Jesus> Hi.
<ZykoticK9> E_MAN, "pulling teeth here", what is the error?
<E_MAN> it says that i do not have the permissions to , or the file is corrupt
<E_MAN> sorry i type sorta slow
<alex_> hi, I'd like a dock/panel in which open applications are represented by a single icon, but applications are NOT grouped
<alex_> does such a thing exist?
<slim> ZykoticK9, thx but it says to add this to fstab: `/dev/sdd1 /media/usbstick vfat user,umask=000,utf8,flush,noauto 0 0`, but can i make ntfs use umask=000 as default for all drives, not just the ones the explicitly specify?
<Livin4Jesus> I need some help with Wubi. When I install it and reboot to really get it install, but when I get there, it just reboots. Help?
<ZykoticK9> slim, i'm sorry i don't use FAT/NTFS for hardly anything sorry.  i really don't know.
<Dr_Willis> E_MAN:  tell us Exactly what you are installing and how.
<E_MAN> teamviewer
<slim> ZykoticK9, hmm yea not sure why im still using ntfs either. Its a legacy from the times where i still was using windows :(
<medy> hi all. I upgraded to 10.4 and when i it restarted i am getting this error and a frozen sxcreen: a box pops up and says the nVidia driver isnt su[porrted etc etc and ubuntu will start in low graphics mode. but then it stays frozen. whats my first move here? do i need to make a LiveCD of 10.4?
<gluxon> alex_: Avant Window Navigator?
<slim> too much data to convert now.
<E_MAN> and i am installing it by using GDebi package installer
<Livin4Jesus> Hihi. I need some help with Wubi. When I install it and reboot to really get it install, but when I get there, it just reboots. Help?
<EruditeOgre> usacomputertec: try installing it and see if it works.
<alex_> thanks I'll try it out
<Dr_Willis> E_MAN:  so you are doing 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb'  ?
<E_MAN> no
<E_MAN> let me try
<E_MAN> hold on
<ZykoticK9> E_MAN, in Dr_Willis you should substitute sudo with gksu
<Random832> what exactly does gksu do that's different from sudo, other than using a gui for the prompt?
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ZykoticK9> Random832, using sudo with graphical programs can break your account!
<Random832> the manpage for gksu just says it's a front-end
<NeonLightning> with my msi wind u100 every time i unplug the power it thinks its below the critical level and goes into standby and i can't see any setting to change that to do nothing
<medy> i upgraded to 10.4 and im getting a frozen screen upon startup. do i need the new LiveCD or can i try to fix the problem with the 9.04 liveCD
<Livin4Jesus> Hello? I need some help with Wubi Installer.
<Wiesshund> medy how old is your pc?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  gdebi  is terminal.. gdebi-gtk is the X gui. :)
<Livin4Jesus> I need some help with Wubi. When I install it and reboot to really get it install, but when I get there, it just reboots. Help me, please.
<medy> weiSSHUND not old at all
<Wiesshund> Livin4Jesus,  no need to repeate just be patient
<medy> amd phenom
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, my bad, i though dpkg was used on terminal.  Sorry E_MAN ignore my gksu advice!
<Wiesshund> medy how old is the video card then?
<kifo> Hello, I was wondering if there is a way to run a program as root without leaving the terminal window open the entire time its running
<Random832> dpkg doesn't handle dependencies
<E_MAN> sorry i am getting this error what does it mean sudo: must be setuid root
<Random832> uh.....
<Wiesshund> medy im just wondering bout the unsuppoerted msg
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  gedbi on terminal on a deb will auto-grab the dependencies.. :)  thats the main benifit. actually it may also ask for root permisions/pass if you dont use sudo/whatever.
<Random832> ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<medy> weisshund nvidia 9800
<Random832> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 127664 2010-04-13 13:43 /usr/bin/sudo
<Random832> E_MAN: what is it for you?
<medy> previousluy i was using proprietary drivers for the nvidia card i believe
<Dr_Willis> E_MAN:  sounds like you may have some how caused a major issue on the system if  sudo is not 'setuid root'
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, good to know - thanks.  New tools are always welcomed ;)
<Random832> have you at any point screwed something up with a chmod command?
<E_MAN> ok
<usacomputertec> Erudite0gre ok we installed it and now we need to see if it works.
<E_MAN> no
<Random832> what does ls -l /usr/bin/sudo say for you?
<E_MAN> rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 127664 2010-06-18 16:40 /usr/bin/sudo
<Random832> also - anyone: is there a tool that does a comprehensive check of permissions against the package database?
<Random832> E_MAN: ok, that's bad.
<FNi> And another problem with fstab. The mount works perfectly but ubuntu executes fstab way before the laptop connects to the wireless network, causing the share to be inaccessible. Possible to 'delay' the mount?
<grumete> hi I was installing wormux trough the shell and when getting "setting up wormux..." now freezes, it's just there for several minutes and nothing happens
<Random832> first of all, chmod go-w /usr/bin/*
<Random832> second, chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<E_MAN> i tried to fix another problem with chmod
<Random832> ok, you screwed it up
<E_MAN> maybe is screwed someting up
<Random832> what was the chmod command that you did before?
<Random832> ..y.eah
<E_MAN> hold on
<Random832> what was the _exact_ chmod command that you did before for the other thing, and what directory did you run it from
<E_MAN> gluxon: what was the command?
<Wiesshund> medy yea that would be normal (proprietary drivers) you might wanna make the 10.4 liveCD. i am not sure with that up to date hardware why its saying not supported
<kifo> Hello, I was wondering if there is a way to run a program as root without leaving the terminal window open the entire time its running
<E_MAN> gluxon: ???
<kifo> E_MAN: you mean grumete?
<E_MAN> Random832: i think it is chmod 777 ./ -R -v
<Random832> E_MAN: eek. _where_ did you run that?
<Random832> what was your current working directory at that time? and who told you that command?
<E_MAN> and kifo no gluxon is my  friend
<kifo> ah okay sorry
 * Random832 isn't so sure he's your friend if he gave you that command
<E_MAN> i think it was home/(my user name)/
<Random832> that shouldn't have hit /usr/bin
<grumete> kifo I'm trying to install wormux trough the shell.
<ZykoticK9> E_MAN, if 777 has been applied to everything in /usr/bin that's a bad thing.
<Random832> so... again, general question
<E_MAN> k
<kifo> grumete: something against synaptic?
<Random832> is there any command that will verify every file against the package database?
<monkey_dust> 5 am here
<Random832> and fix permissions
<E_MAN> is there a way to fix it?
<grumete> yes, it doesn't have the latest version.
<kifo> oh so youre using some package from the site
<kifo> ?
<Random832> E_MAN: that's what i'm trying to find out... i gave you two things that should help, but without knowing the full scope of the problem, who knows what got screwed up
<grumete> ok, the point is that it just stopped
<E_MAN> it is possible that i ran it in the wrong directory
<sweetpi> Random832: he probably missed the . in ./ and changed perms recursively on /
<medy> is there a command to get into command line during the time ubuntu is strating up?
<Random832> E_MAN: do me a favor and do ls -ld / /usr /usr/bin, and paste the output to pastebin
<kifo> medy: you mean boot into command line instead of x
<E_MAN> drwxrwxrwx 22 root root  4096 2010-07-22 23:34 /
<E_MAN> drwxrwxrwx 12 root root  4096 2010-07-23 00:43 /usr
<E_MAN> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 36864 2010-07-23 00:53 /usr/bin
<medy> yea that would make sense
<ZykoticK9> medy, hold shift and select recovery mode from grub menu is the closest...
<kifo> i used to have to do some roundabout thing
<EvilPhoenix> !pastebin | E_MAN
<ubottu> E_MAN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kifo> let me link you medy
<E_MAN> sorry
<kifo> medy: i know theres a better way to do it but i did some weird workaround that always worked for me, ill find it
<Dr_Willis> Biggest danger to a Ubuntu/Linux box these days.. seems to be the users :)
<Random832> anyway, that tells us that what we were afraid of is true
<ZykoticK9> E_MAN, if you've set everything in / to 777 i'd say reinstalling is probably easiest way to correct the issue.  Hopefully someone disagrees ;)  Good luck man, you might need it.
<Random832> so is there any permission fixing tool?
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  Other then total reinstalling of every package... (ick)
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  and even then. that may miss some stuff :)
<medy> shouldnt the recovery option in GRUB be only a command line?
<medy> bec that too freezes up
<NeonLightning> Dr_Willis: thats been the biggest danger for linux systems forever
<Guest15420> hey i just got ubuntu and when i play something it plays out my speakers and my headphones how do i fix that?
<E_MAN> what exactly does 777 do?
<Random832> E_MAN: it sets it to rwxrwxrwx instead of what it's supposed to be
<kifo> medy: if youre talking about what im thinking i couldnt find any *easy* way to do it
<ZykoticK9> E_MAN, everything read / write and worst executable
<E_MAN> ok
<medy> ok im just gonna gho home and make a livecd and start my search there
<medy> thanks anyhow
<E_MAN> is there a way to fix the permissions without reinstalling?
<Random832> mostly just annoyances if you're on a single user system, but for example it'll break anything that needs to be setuid
<Random832> or stuff that doesn't allow their files to be accessible to all
<Random832> apparently not
<kifo> Hello, I was wondering if there is a way to run a program as root without leaving the terminal window open the entire time its running
<Random832> just back up your whole /home/whatever to somewhere else and reinstall
<E_MAN> ok
<E_MAN> thanks
<Guest15420> hey i just got ubuntu and when i play something it plays out my speakers and my headphones how do i fix that?
<Random832> kifo: gksu
<ZykoticK9> kifo, start the program from "gksudo"
<E_MAN> ill reinstall later, but it is working for now
<E_MAN> bye
<kifo> is that a gnome thing? Ill try it
<kifo> it isnt going to start up the whole gnome panel and everything right
<Random832> kdesu or kdesudo if you're on kde
<Random832> no, it's just gtk
<kifo> im in awesome
<Guest15420> anyone?
<Random832> awesome?
<kifo> yea
<kifo> awesome window manager
<Wiesshund> medy in 10.4 i dont think the command prompt option exists from the boot screen natively , you have to get into the os and change the run levels
<ZykoticK9> Wiesshund, incorrect.  medy
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > Wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund, please see my private message
<Datz> hi, I was just wondering why on the download page I see: 64bit Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<Dr_Willis> Wiesshund: You could edit one of the grub boot menu lines and use the 'text' option if you wanted.
<Guest15420> hey i just got ubuntu and when i play something it plays out my speakers and my headphones how do i fix that? i have asla but i can't separate the channels
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  use waht you want. that advice for people that dont even kniow what 64bit is mainly.
<kifo> Random832: ZykoticK9 that looks like it worked! thank you
<ZykoticK9> Datz, official "bug" on the matter ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  see http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<Datz> Dr_Willis: ah, thanks for the info guys
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  short answer. Use 64bit if you can. :)
<kifo> Gksu doesnt run it as the correct user
<warriorf1rgod> I am having an issue with ubuntu 10.04 where my volume indicator applet shows my volume as muted, but nothing in sound preferences does.  I also cannot open alsa mixer and have no sound.  Any suggestions?
<kifo> its transmission, it doesnt run with all of my torrents and everything loaded, like its a different user
<Wiesshund> ZykoticK9, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" still work?
<ZykoticK9> kifo, "gksu -u $username program"
<Guest15420> can anyone answer my question? :(
<kifo> ZykoticK9: that equates to running it as root?
<ZykoticK9> Wiesshund, don't think so.  but not "sure"
<FabParma> does exist a startup delayer for autostart apps?
<ZykoticK9> kifo, by default it's root, but if you use the -u switch you can specify the user
<Wiesshund> heh on thing i kind of missed on newer distros, cmd line is nice if you need to fix gui related stuff
<Dr_Willis> Guest15420:  you have checked the ubuntu forums? there may not be a quick fix. or it may depend on youyr exact sound card.
<Guest15420> ok ill check
<kifo> ZykoticK9: no, that gives me permission denied
<ZykoticK9> kifo, what command are you using?
<Datz> ZykoticK9, Dr_Willis: good articles, answered my question mostly I think :)
<kifo> gksu -u brendan transmission -m
<ZykoticK9> kifo, are you user brendan?
<kifo> yes
<ZykoticK9> kifo, then don't use gksu at all
<kifo> ZykoticK9: gives the same error
<NeonLightning> with my msi wind u100 every time i unplug the power it thinks its below the critical level and goes into standby and i can't see any setting to change that to do nothing. what can i do about that?
<ZykoticK9> kifo, can you pastebin the entire error?
<kifo> its only one line
<ZykoticK9> kifo, is there a verbose switch?
<kifo> could not open "/home/brendan/.config/transmission/lock" permission denied
<kifo> ZykoticK9: ill try
<andrea_> hola
<ZykoticK9> kifo, i bet the permission on that lock file are set to root!
<kifo> ZykoticK9: they are the same error, can i try this without gksu or should i use gksu
<kifo> ZykoticK9: the reason i run it as root is because if i dont it doesnt load any of my torrents or settings or anything
<ZykoticK9> kifo, ls -l /home/brendan/.config/transmission/lock
<kifo> I tried to fix it once on the advice of someone here but it messed everything up and i had to manually add them all again
<kifo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2010-07-14 15:16 /home/brendan/.config/transmission/lock
<ZykoticK9> kifo, owened by root exactly
<kifo> i tried fixing this in some way suggested by someone in here and it really messed it up
<kifo> so now i have to run it as root
<here4thegear> Using ubuntu in vmware but I need to be anonymous online. proxy maybe? what can I do ensure that I'm less 'traceable'
<kifo> or it doesnt load my setting
<ZykoticK9> kifo, if you need to run it as root it very bad!  you should fix it, but i'd worry about having to restart your torrents so don't really want to recommend solutions :|
<FabParma> how to delay the startup apps like beagle daemon, google desktop etc?
<kifo> ZykoticK9: yea im sort of ashamed to say i run it as root but its a problem i need to fix
<kifo> i have some odd 700 torrents running all the time
<kifo> so if i mess something up i have to re add them all one by one and say where the data is and check it
<kifo> took me about a month, but its not a good situation to be in, running a program as root like that, i think
<ZykoticK9> kifo, especially a network file sharing program
<kifo> im not proud, but ive been unable to fix it thusfar
<kifo> transmission chat people told me to renistall so, i dont want to do that, that would involve manually adding them all again
<thune3> NeonLightning: there is a gconf setting trick in post 1 of this that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9230036
<ZykoticK9> kifo, this is BAD advice - but it bet it caused the problem in the first place.  trying just running "sudo transmission_BLAH_BLAH" and i bet it works.
<kifo> it does, but then i have to leave the terminal open
<kifo> and its very ugly
<ZykoticK9> kifo, LOL
<kifo> i just want to run it as sudo transmission blah blah in the background
<kifo> so i dont have to be ashamed every time i see it
<subone> What is the equivilant kill signal for clicking the X in a windows title? so that if it goers to tray it will
<ZykoticK9> kifo, you're proving to the channel why "YOU SHOULD NEVER USE SUDO for graphical apps" ;)
<kifo> ZykoticK9: i didnt want to, but on the advice of someone here, it became broken and i havent been able to fix it
<kifo> it used to run and just not read files from external drives was the problem, it had to be root for that, then i did something and now it wont even start without sudo blah blah, i just want to run it as sudo blah blah in the background and have it be done with
<kifo> wouldnt running something through gksu as root be equivalent to running it as sudo blah blah from a terminal logged in as a user?
<ZykoticK9> kifo, have you tried running it from inside screen?
<kifo> what is inside screen?
<ZykoticK9> kifo, type "screen" in a terminal and see if it's installed, if not install it
<kifo> what is it....my computer is very slow, i cant run anything too graphical
<ZykoticK9> kifo, lol it's not graphical at all.
<kifo> edit: its installed
<kifo> trying "screen sudo transmission -m"
<ZykoticK9> kifo, ok.  once you type screen.  then start your transmission client as normal, then press ctrl+a+d which should "detach" you back to the first terminal.  then close the terminal window ;)
<Dr_Willis> kifo:  or from terminal --> 'commandtorun &' then 'exit'
<Dr_Willis> kifo:  and dont use the 'close button' ever. :) use exit command..
<kifo> Dr_Willis: that requires me to leave the terminal open
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, if you close the terminal won't that close the program!?
<kifo> i dont have a close button, i dont even have a mouse :p
<Dr_Willis> kifo:  & and exit wont
<kifo> Dr_Willis: yes, it will, because as long as transmission is running, it wont complete and go to exit
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  it hasent in the last 8+ years.. there MAY besome that still close.. but ive never seen it.
<Dr_Willis> kifo:  i run gui apps with & and exit all the time.
<senthil> If you use "nohup sudo transmission &" you can close the terminal window
<NeonLightning> thune3: lets hope that works(i just tried briefly and it now seems to lock up my system)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, xcalc & - then close terminal and xcalc closes :(
<Dr_Willis> kifo:  i just did 'transmission &'  then 'exit' here.. transmission still ruinning
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i did mention the 'exit' command and 'never using the close button' :)
<kifo> Dr_Willis: doesnt work for me
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  xcalc &, and exit. does not close xcalc here
<kifo> its okay i dont have buttons
<kifo> dont worry
<kifo> senthil: that worked perfectly, thank you
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, ok gotcha exit is key.  Thanks number 2 for the night ;)
 * Dr_Willis wonders WHY someone is 'sudo transmission' in the fiorst place
<kifo> Dr_Willis: bad command from someone in this chat
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  ages ago i set up window manager where xterm dident even have a close button.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, a lesson on why never to run gui apps with sudo
<kifo> anyways buttons are useless if you dont have a mouse Dr_Willis
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, that was re: Transmission
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  ive never really had any issues with gui aps and sudo.. other then a 'cant open display' due to X securioty type settings
<kifo> Dr_Willis: it always leaves the terminal open for me
<Dr_Willis> but once i get a system set up. I dont really need to sudo much .
<Dr_Willis> kifo:  clarify what you mean/are doing perhaps?
<subone> What is the equivilant kill signal for clicking the X in a windows title? so that if it goers to tray it will
<henry__> español
<ZykoticK9> subone, do you mean minimize?  there is no kill signal for that.
<henry__> español
<thune3> NeonLightning: the only other suggestion in that thread to to make sure bios is current.
<ZykoticK9> !es | henry__
<ubottu> henry__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<subone> ZykoticK9, no i mean when i click the X button to close the app it goes to the system tray. what signal is equivilant of hitting the X button?
<kifo> DURgod_: what?
<kifo> Dr_Willis: * what do you mean clarify lol
<ZykoticK9> subone, those apps (like Rhythmbox) are special, they aren't typical linux behaviour.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<subone> ZykoticK9, so you're saying i cant send a specific kill signal to it? i thought thats how the wm handled it...
<Dr_Willis> kifo:  i have no idea what you ment by 'always leaves teh terminal open'   what does? be verbose and concise on IRC :)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: can I PM please dude?
<ZykoticK9> subone, you can use "kill PID#" or "killall program_name" to kill a program, equivalent of x in corner.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, of course.
<subone> ZykoticK9, so then if it is equivilant how does the app know the difference between clicking the X and sending that signal, because its not going to the tray
<ZykoticK9> subone, as i said, that tray stuff if "non-standard" behaviour
<subone> ZykoticK9, the app already has it built in so why cant i do it?
<Izinucs_> subone: the kill signals and x don't interact with the program itself.. mostly.. they do with the system.. it tells the system to "kill" that program
<ActionParsnip> subone: you can use alltray to tray apps
<subone> Izinucs_, so how would you recommend sending such an app to the tray as it would if the X was clicked because clicking the X and killing using killall are not the same result
<magicianlord> what's the command to intsall the current nvidia drivers from console?
<subone> ActionParsnip, i am not trying to tray anything that doesnt already tray itself
<subone> i just want to do it from the cli
<magicianlord> tru subone
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Dr_Willis> some programs have command line optiosn to do things like that. as a 'remote controll' type feature
<subone> huh?
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: that's whati thought. thanks
<senthil> you can use "wmctrl -c  <window Title>" to close a window from commandline
<senthil> you have to install wmctrl thou
<subone> senthil, lemme try that
<Izinucs_> subone: ah I missed part of your earlier posts.. you want a program to end up by the clock like pidgon works or empathy .. right?  I don't know the answer to that unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> or you can use: kill with some special options to make it close gracefully
<wrek> hey all. think i have a majr problem on my hands. booting into recovery mode i get these mesagges: init: ureadahead-other main process (3377) terminated with status 4. mountall: fsck /home [2818] terminated with status 8. mountall: unrecoverable fsck error: /home
<subone> senthil, that works thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs_: alltray does it
<ZykoticK9> kill by default is "asking politely" to close actually.  -9 is the "now" option.
<Dr_Willis> 'close with extreme prejudice' :)
<thune3> wrek: is this after formating a new home partition? or did some action preceed this error or was it working and then out of the blue...?"
<Izinucs_> ZykoticK9: what's the -15 option? *NOW!* as opposed to now
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs_: -9 is the biggest hammer
<jvm> hi. i migrated an old ubuntu user to ubuntu 9.10, and want to encrypt his home directory. could i simply do "sudo adduser –encrypt-home foo", login with his old user, login with his new user, then move all data from the old home directory to the new home directory, delete the old user, and rename the new one?
<wrek> thune3 this happened after upgrading to 10.04
<ZykoticK9> Izinucs_, i like Dr_Willis's "extreme prejudice" description ;)
<Izinucs_> ActionParsnip: ZykoticK9 mee too
<ubuser> anyone know a beat maker that would possibly work on ubuntu 5.1
<thune3> wrek: sounds like need to correct your fstab entry for your home dir.
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: lmms
<magicianlord> what's the default nvidia driver installed
<Flannel> jvm: You want to encrypt the whole home folder? or just the Private folder in it?
<jvm> Flannel, there is currently no Private folder. i want to encrypt the whole home directory.
<ubuser> actionp- my ubuntu 5.1 computer isnt connected to the internet either, do i need any special files, and im kinda new to linux.. can i just download the linux version
<ubuser> it says ub 8
<wrek> thune3 im currently making a LiveCD. i guess I'll look at my fstab once i get one. can i just install a new version of ubuntu and keep my files? bec there are other things going on and it looks like a lot of work. i have the OS on a seperate partition
<Flannel> jvm: Yeah, but you can add an encrypted private folder.  Alright.  http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html  Is a howto for migrating
<ubuser> does anyone know a beat maker that will work on an ancient version of ubuntu... 5.1
<Dr_Willis> whats a 'beat maker' ? a metrodome ?
<ubuser> fl studio
<ubuser> my ub 5.1 pc isnt on the internet either..
<Dr_Willis> and fl studio is ?
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> HI
<ubuser> music maker
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> I AM GAY :)
<FloodBot1> CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> MY AGE IS 17
<Flannel> CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA Please stop.
<jvm> thanks Flannel, i think i'll try it with the second user then, it sounds more straight-forward ;)
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> hi
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> i am gay and my age is 17 :)
<ubuser> anyone know a music maker like flstudio that will work on ubuntu 5.1
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> i love britney spears :):)
<Flannel> ubuser: 5.10 isn't a supported version of Ubuntu (and hasn't been for a while).  I suggest you upgrade to a more recent one
<Flannel> CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA: This is an Ubuntu support channel, please stay ontopic.  Thanks
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> hi
<thune3> wrek: this should be pretty straighforward from the livecd. depends on the "other things". With care (since your home dir is on a seperate partition), installing fresh and keeping home is doable.
<CHICOGAYCOLOMBIA> i am gay and my age is 17 :):):)
<ubuser> my 5.1 has sound and snd rec works...
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: i'm guessing you mean frooty loops. lmms is very similar
<ubuser> i dont think it works on ub 5.1
<magicianlord> hmm
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: your release isnt supported anymore
<Dr_Willis> ubuser:  You should really consider reinstalling a newer version of ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> a 5 year old  version of ubuntu is  pushing it
<ubuser> other one i have is 9.1   its only a 768 processor 128 ram
<FNi> Anyone know why Ubuntu thinks my laptop lid is permanently closed?
<ubuser> but i always have trouble getting the mic to work in 9.1
<wrek> thune3 the other things seem to be the nviadia drivers. i guess first ill try to edit fstab although that always makes me nervous
<RealEyes> whats up guys?
<magicianlord> yo
<magicianlord> what's the command to determine space used in console
<ubuser> whats another word for music maker
<Theo> hey guys. im running windows atm thru oracle vm virtualbox. i attached an usb drive but its no recognized by the machine. can anyone tell how to make vm virtualbox recognize my usb drive? cheers
<Flannel> magicianlord: du (Disk Used)
<ubuser> quotes...
<magicianlord> Flannel: thanks
<magicianlord> Flannel: is that in megabytes?
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  you have checked teh vbirtualbox docs/manual?  You Are using the Virtualbox from the Vbox homepage? not the ose version in the repos?
<ubuser> im checking google for a music maker, whats another common word for it
<Theo> Hey Dr Willis. Yeah im looking at the manual atm and yeah i downloaded it from the homepage
<NeonLightning> ubuser: depends on what way your making music i use makers called trackers
<Flannel> magicianlord: KB
<Flannel> magicianlord: And, possibly base 10 instead of base 2 (du -h will make it human readable, --si will force it to 1000 instead of 1024 for human readable)
<doctorZeus> virtualbox docs were/are terrible imo.. it took me a few hours but google eventually led me to the path of success for usb devices on vbox
<Dr_Willis> last i tried. i just clicked a few things. :) but that sas a few mo back.
<shockmount> i always have problem with vbox
<shockmount> worst i dont have a cdrom drive
<Theo> neither haha
<ubuser> if i am downloading a beat maker, can i use the linux version for ubuntu 5.10? or the src files??
<Theo> ok thanks for the tipps guys
<magicianlord> Flannel: thanks. the h parameter formats it by megabyte
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<EvilPhoenix> anyone here familiar with postfix?  someone in #ubuntu-server is seeking help with it and getting no responses
<Flannel> magicianlord: It'll format it in whatever prefix is most sane
<deathnight114> If i install ubuntu with the windows installer on the same partition as windows, will it format windows?
<Flannel> deathnight114: You mean wubi?
<deathnight114> Yeah
<Flannel> deathnight114: No, wubi does no formatting or partitioning, it creates an Ubuntu install as a file on your windows system (two files, actually, I believe)
<sebsebseb> deathnight114: no since it doesn't set up a real partition
<deathnight114> okay
<deathnight114> thanks
<Flannel> deathnight114: It's just looking for a drive to store the files
<deathnight114> I just needed to make sure before i installed it
<deathnight114> thanks
<cheater99> hi
<cheater99> i need to install a program in a specific directory, how can i do that? can i use the .deb or do i need to compile my own version?
<cheater99> actually i need two separate instances of it
<ramkumar> #Fraeworks
<Steam> Hi, i have problem with java and i get this message : ( PKIX path validation failed: java.security.cert.CertPathValidatorException: Certificate has been revoked )
<EvilPhoenix> Steam:  it means the security certificate is invalid
<EvilPhoenix> Steam:  whoever issued it revoked it
<Craig`> hey again
<Craig`> I was considering getting, http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Commands-Editors-Programming/dp/0131367366/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1280030968&sr=8-1 do you think that'd be a good idea? I'm wanting to familiarise myself with the commands etc
<Steam> EvilPhoenix, but i can`t use java applet any more , there is a solution of this problem ?
<matelot> I want to cron a python script every 3 minutes, is this right ? ""*/3 * * * * python ~/emailme.py" ?" ?
<EvilPhoenix> Steam:  unfortunately, none that I can think of
<ammini> Does freenode have a channel for Mint Linux?
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport | ammini
<ubottu> ammini: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ammini> sebsebseb: Thanks a lot
<ubuser> my pc is ubuntu 5.1 (i know its old, but it works..) i dont have internet on this pc however i need to get a specific depency on this computer is there any way to download "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt libsamplerate0 libsdl-sound1.2" to put them on a cd??
<sebsebseb> ammini: Your welcome
<Craig`> so yeah, does anyone recommend me that book?
<sebsebseb> Craig`: for learning programming or Linux commands?  I didn't go on link
<Craig`> basically learning about linux and it's commands
<ubuser> and install them cmds*
<sebsebseb> ubuser: the 5.1 repos are probably long gone
<sebsebseb> ubuser: 5.10 even
<Dr_Willis> Craig`:  theres plenty of free books/guides and sites to learn  lots of that stuff..
<Craig`> Dr_Willis, I was wondering if anyone had the book - i'd just get a pdf, but i can't currently find one -
<sebsebseb> !terminal \ Craig`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Craig`:  i always check the bargin bins at the book stores for command line specific/bash books.  Most 'general' books are too general.
<sebsebseb> !terminal | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> Craig`: Basic commands and such in Ubuntu Manual, and theres also Ubuntu Pocket Guide which you can download or I think buy in book form even
<sebsebseb> Craig`: I mean download or buy in book form,  same for the manual actsualley
<ubuser> its in my repos... how can i download it to the desktop
<aloon> sorry to bug , whats the channel name for maverick ? Thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> !manual | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | aloon
<ubottu> aloon: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Craig`:  saw this link today --->   http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/14002-Eight-free-open-source-books.html
<sebsebseb> ubuser: I know 5.10 was a pretty great release, I don't remember it much now though, but even on an offline computer, why are you still using it?
<ubuser> free cds in the mail
<ubuser> and it doesnt have internet
<sebsebseb> ubuser: (in fact its like I have completly forgotton 5.10 since it was years ago)
<Craig`> thanks guys
<ubuser> and the sound works and my mic
<ubuser> and snd rec
<ubuser> so all i need is a music maker
<ubuser> and im good
<ubuser> i just need the depencys in the repos list
<ubuser> on a cd
<ubuser> and only got like 20 mins..
<wrekt> if i install drivers while on a desktop session on the Live CD will they be there when i boot from the HDD?
<ubuser> linux nub
<ubuser> <---
<ubuser> python is mcpimpin
<sebsebseb> ubuser: Linux noob after using Ubuntu since 5.10 ?
<ubuser> honestly i was wonderin if it was..
<ubuser> what are "source" files exactly
<ubuser> dos cmds?
<jvm> hi. so ive a user with encrypted home directory, ubuntu 9.10. forgotten password. no important data in the encrypted home directory. i chrooted on a live cd and changed the password, but when rebooting, login didn't work. i dont wanna reinstall. adding a new user with the live cd also lead to "Authentication failed" when actually booting the system. how do you do this?
<thune3> wrekt: not unless you are "chroot"ed into your hdd filesystem. If possible you could download ".deb"s and save them for installing when you boot hdd.
<ubuser> is there a way to download svn repos to desktop
<aloon> anyone ever have the problem in Lucid where you fn F-key to a virtual terminal and the screen is blank ? I can't seem to fix that even by doing everything in the write-ups to fix plymouth resolution etc
<sebsebseb> ubuser: I think there might be something you can use, I mean a repo for old releases, but I am not sure.
<sebsebseb> ubuser: Ok the computer is offline, but even so why exactly are you doing 5.10?  Why not just put a later version on that is still supported, for example 8.04.
<ubuser> doesnt have teh internet and its an old pc
<forbidy> #netcorp new free shell service running !!
<forbidy> #netcorp new free shell service running !!
<forbidy> #netcorp new free shell service running !!
<ubuser> got the cds in the mail
<FloodBot1> forbidy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> ubuser: 8.04 works on old PC's as well
<ubuser> and 9.1 doesnt have sound with the no internet
<hormiga> I need help from the best compiler
<sebsebseb> ubuser: 9.10 you mean,  and sure, but 8.04 :D
<hormiga> i have a compiling issues
<sebsebseb> !8.04 | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ubuser> then i'd need even more cds
<ubuser> need cmd svn-repo ..download/ftw
<sebsebseb> ubuser: Well  offline install or not, once a version of Ubuntu is no longer supported,  as far as I know,  support for it, in this channel, is off topic.  Except for the upgrading to a later version that is supported, support.
<ubuser> libqt3-mt pl9x
<ubuser> supported non working sound too
<EvilPhoenix> yeah old versions are not supported here, except with "how to upgrade from a non supported version"
<ubuser> oh ubuser, here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ubuser> ty ubuser
<ubuser> installing lmms for the 5.10 pimps, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91620&highlight=lmms
<sebsebseb> !language | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hormiga> I need an expert compiler to see this
<hormiga> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DFY0nQLE
<patman023> hey guys, got a bit of an issue - was toying with compiz in ccsm, using the widgets plugin and tried to add something to the widgets layer, now compiz has crashed, and on reboot, i get a DM, but no WM. try to run metacity from tty1, and get an error Window Manager error: unable to open X display. any ideas what I could do to restore any WM?
<rww> patman023: try DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<glick> hey is there anyway thati can get root permissions when i deal with windows/
<jvm> hi. how do you create a new user from a live cd on a ubuntu 9.10 installation? i tried, but get "Authentication failed." when rebooting and trying to actually log in with the newly created user. forgot password for the old one.
<glick> so i can have root perms in nautilous say?
<RealEyes> What apps does this guy have in his screenshot?? The ones that show his CPU usage and mediaplayer and such ... ? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=95885&file1=95885-1.jpg&file2=95885-2.jpg&file3=95885-3.jpg&name=Yakano+-Colors-
<hormiga> sebsebseb: you must remember me
<ubuser> 5 hi 7
<hormiga> you once called me a troll
<hormiga> Anywho...
<rww> ubottu: conky | RealEyes
<jvm> glick, you can do "sudo su" on a console and then run the gui application.
<hormiga> I need the best compiler here in this room to help me
<aloon> I'm getting my Nvidia card setup and one of the things is to add a line to xorg "Option "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x3333" , the thing is there is already an entry for Option "RegistryDwords , can there be two entries like that in the device section of xorg.conf ?
<thune3> jvm: you are trying to add a user on a system you do not have sudo permission for?
<rww> heh, thought there was a factoid for it
<jvm> thune3, right.
<ubuser> !language | sebsebseb no backtalk
<ubottu> sebsebseb no backtalk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !compile | hormiga rww
<ubottu> hormiga rww: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rww> RealEyes: It's called conky, and is in the 'conky' package. I don't know how to configure it, though.
<rww> sebsebseb: what?
<Craig`> night guys
<aloon> The first entry is :  Option          "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<sebsebseb> rww: ok I guess I didn't read something or misunderstood, nevermind
<aloon> which I also added to help my nvidia brightness problems
<sebsebseb> rww: I thought you said something about compile factoid, but I didn't read everything as well :D
<rww> sebsebseb: nah, I meant !conky
<sebsebseb> rww: oh
<sebsebseb> !botabuse | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<RealEyes> conky?
<RealEyes> were you talking to me?
<bastidrazor> RealEyes: http://conky.sourceforge.net/   ..read the variables page and documentation. it will tell you all you need to know
<tensorpudding> any media players which can play m4b?
<Dr_Willis> Conky is the kind of tool you play with for 3 weeks to get your perfect config.. then lose it. :)
<hormiga> !botabuse | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dr_Willis> Ive learned to keep my fancy configs like that on my UbuntuOne account :)
<hormiga> hehehee
<sebsebseb> hormiga: your not meant to play with the bot in here, or ubuser for that matter
<hormiga> Anywho...
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: you are crazy.. conky rules and once you get it set. you want everyone else to use it
<Gimped> RealEyes http://i34.tinypic.com/1zlc8rp.jpg <<< this is the power of Conky =)
<hormiga> I come here for help
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  yes..  and it can take a week to get things just right. :) but i did find thiz the other day.
<patman023> @rww: Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "run_command_1"
<hormiga> they did not helped me in Ubuntustudio room
<Dr_Willis> http://code.google.com/p/conkywizard/      a nice gui/config tool for conky
<hormiga> Does anyone here knows something about Ubuntustudio?
<sebsebseb> !studio | hormiga
<ubottu> hormiga: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: i agree, the tweaking needed to get it just perfect is time consuming. in my opinion it is well worth it. 2 of the 3 boxes i use have conky on them.
<patman023> rww: Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "run_command_1"
<hormiga> I come from that damn room!!
<hormiga> ....
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  ive not even begun to learn the 'lua' features that are in the new conky versions :)
<emet> I have a schroot
<jvm> thune3, is that...unrealistic? i mean, on an older system it would just ve worked with chrooting and a simple "adduser", on the livecd.
<emet> but I can't install in it
<emet> because sudo doesn't exist
<rww> patman023: I take it that metacity doesn't start?
<sebsebseb> !language > hormiga
<ubottu> hormiga, please see my private message
<emet> what did I do wrong
<grendal_prime> hey on the graphical greeter it opens up now with the screen split in half ..one half looks huge like its running something for people with limited visibility.  then it says something like "welcome to.." and i cant make out the rest of it.
<Dr_Willis> hormiga:  have you asked an actual support related question yet?
<patman023> thats the error i get in tty1
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: neither have i, the older configs i have still work and i have yet to have a want for Lua and its greatness.
<patman023> so no
<hormiga> YES!!
<rww> patman023: considering that it's a warning and not a fatal error, I'd check anyway.
<hormiga> many times
<grendal_prime> how do i turn that off?
<emet> is there any tool that makes doing schroots easier
<grendal_prime> i think i kid fkd that up somehow.
<safetynet> When I go to System/Administration/Printing - "Add" a printer is greyed out - my HP Photosmart 7350 was listed But now is gone - Any ideas ? ?
<patman023> rww: check which?
<hormiga> I remember you, dr_Willis
<rww> patman023: go back to your X session, see if metacity is running now.
<grendal_prime> emet,  you mean ssh roots?
<emet> no
<hormiga> Dr_willis: do you know whats wrong here?
<grendal_prime> like if you want to root an sftp user to there home dir?
<hormiga> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DFY0nQLE
<emet> it's kind of like a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> !language > grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime, please see my private message
<patman023> didnt work the first 6 times i tried it... now it did...
<patman023> rww: thanks
<Dr_Willis> hormiga:  i havent even seen your actual question.. it must of scrolled past..
<emet> !schroot
<emet> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: his actsaul question was basically well there wasn't one as such
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: hormiga asked for the best compiler in the room
<Gimped> wow its busy in here =D
<grendal_prime> sebsebseb, sorry.
<grendal_prime> wasnt thinking
<rww> Dr_Willis: his actual question was pretty much http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DFY0nQLE
<grendal_prime> anyway.
<hormiga> I was compiling intltools because UbuntuStudio had an old one, for the NetworkManager
<emet> that wiki page is garbage btw
<emet> it hasn't been updated in like 3 years
<sebsebseb> emet: well heres some good news then
<hormiga> because, Ubuntustudio did not detected my WIFI automatically
<sebsebseb> emet: they are planning on re doing their help sites properly, by 10.10
<grendal_prime> emet, you tried virtualbox?
<RealEyes> Gimped, what is conky? Can I download it? lol
<RealEyes> Gimped, what theme are you using?
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: Conky is an app that you run from the terminal
<grendal_prime> its about as simple as i can find ...and im a VCP
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: will show your computers uptime and such
<hormiga> I hate computers....
<bastidrazor> RealEyes: did you not go to the page i linked you?
<hormiga> i am outta here
<emet> grendal_prime, virtualbox is not really suitable for my use case
<Snakkah> Is it illegal to use a live USB OS (such as Ubuntu like I have installed on a USB stick) on a public computer? O_o
<Gimped> RealEyes: http://conky.sourceforge.net/ <<< can get it here =)
<sebsebseb> shockmount: probably not, but might be against the rules for using that computer
<Gnea> it's easy to hate what isn't understood
<RealEyes> bastidrazor, i didnt
<emet> sebsebseb, :\
<sebsebseb> shockmount: wrong one
<sebsebseb> Snakkah: see above ^
<bastidrazor> RealEyes: sudo apt-get install conky   .. the page i linked you is the documentation you need to configure it
<Snakkah> sebsebseb, I figured that was for me. Haha.
<deathnight114> how do i get adobe flash player 10 for ubuntu?
<deathnight114> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree installs 9
<deathnight114> not sure if flashplugin-nonfree is correct, but i know from when i previously had it installed
<RealEyes> can someone read this pastebin file and tell me what this guy did while he was ssh'd into my system? :s
<rww> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<rww> doesn't look like 9 =\
<deathnight114> hmm
<deathnight114> i'll try
<Gimped> RealEyes: if you setup conky, you can show port info and will prevent stuff like that from happening in the future =)
<RealEyes> i let him do it
<collabra> is there any program i can use to enable 'loudness equalization' for audio?
<RealEyes> he said he was upgrading my OS
<Gimped> ah =|
<collabra> anyone?
<bastidrazor> RealEyes: look at your ~/.bash_history  if he used your account.
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: upgrading Ubuntu is easy to do graphicalley
<RealEyes> bastidrazor, can I pm you so you can read the pastebin on history>?
<AVkrakkle> What's up?
<RealEyes> You got it anyway lol
<tntc> is there a good music file duplicate remover out there?  like a banshee plugin or something?
<deathnight114> okay
<deathnight114> i did adobeplugin-nonfree
<RealEyes> if anyone wants to read the pastebin file of this guy hacking my system, you can PM me.
<deathnight114> and i clicked on a random video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62c3FL9b0Yc&feature=featured&videos=d94ltRRjhlQ)
<RealEyes> I got the history log.
<deathnight114> And when i try to move the video thing to a different location in the vid
<deathnight114> it wont
<deathnight114> nomatter what i do
<deathnight114> Just like last time...
<FloodBot1> deathnight114: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deathnight114> >.<
<nimbiotics_> Hello all. When I installed ubuntu (9.10) on tis PC i chose not to require login on boot. How can I change that behaviour? TIA!
<deathnight114> can anyone help me?
<safetynet> Typed following shell command (sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client) and cups still not started - ANY IDEAS ? ?
<sebsebseb> nimbiotics_: Right I am not even on Ubuntu right now since another distro :)  ,but if you look under  system  and then I think its log in  under administration or preferences
<Dr_Willis> deathnight114:  can you click on any of the video buttons for play/pause/ so forth?
<deathnight114> Anybody?
<safetynet> Hello - Is someone willing to help me try and get my Cups printing service going again - Would be much appreciated.....
<deathnight114> nope
<Dr_Willis> deathnight114:  i asked you a question...
<deathnight114> just tried every button
<deathnight114> doesn't work
<FabParma> how to install a ppa source?
<Dr_Willis> deathnight114:  ok. so THATS the issue then
<deathnight114> I remember when i used to have ubuntu installed
<Dr_Willis> deathnight114:  try right clciking, and holding down the right mouse button, THEN left clicking on the video play/stop/slider buttons
<deathnight114> I uninstalled flash player 9 (adobeplugin-nonfree) and then did some script
<deathnight114> and it fixed it
<ZykoticK9> deathnight114, are you using 64bit Ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> safetynet: have you tried: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart ?
<deathnight114> yes @ ZykoticK9
<Dr_Willis> theres dozen of 'fixs' for the 'cant click on a button in flash' issue
<ZykoticK9> deathnight114, is clicking working now?
<deathnight114> no
<safetynet> greezmunkey: Nope will give a shot though - hang on let ya know - THanks
<deathnight114> It works with certain video
<deathnight114> videos
<deathnight114> the ones with the older style look
<deathnight114> it doesn't work on
<FloodBot1> deathnight114: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nimbiotics_> sebsebseb> Found it, its called "Login Screen". Thanks!
<deathnight114> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMUwSOUrpbY&feature=channel
<deathnight114> works with that, but it doesn't work with
<deathnight114> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62c3FL9b0Yc&feature=featured&videos=d94ltRRjhlQ
<Dr_Willis> deathnight114:  if you mainly have an issue with YouTube. you could use the HTML5 featuire  YouTube
<greezmunkey> safetynet: you can monitor listening services with: netstat -antp | grep "LISTEN" (cups should be on port 631)
<sebsebseb> nimbiotics_: Your welcome, and yeah I knew about that, just coudn't remember at the moment,  what it was actsauly called or the exact menu in system it was in.
<PDG1> coz
<deathnight114> Dr_Willis, there was a command to get flash player 10, and it fixed it
<ZykoticK9> deathnight114, clicking works in both firefox and chromium on my 64bit ubuntu
<RealEyes> Does anyone know a good YouTube video that explains Ubuntu and how it works in a theatrical manner? lol
<Dr_Willis> deathnight114:  theres dozens of 'commands, and things' one can try to do to fix the flash issues.
<Dr_Willis> deathnight114:  one 'fix' is to disable compiz.
<deathnight114> brb, i found the script
<abhijit> hello
<nimbiotics_> Another one ... How do I change super user's password?
<wrekt> whats the command to display all the hdd's and their uuid
<RealEyes> Does anyone know a good YouTube video that explains Ubuntu and how it works in a theatrical manner? lol
<EvilPhoenix> nimbiotics_:  google it we wont tell you since using sudo is all you need to do stuff.
<RealEyes> nimbiotics, I know how to do that
<RealEyes> goto terminal and type in: su passwd
<terrylm> Grub problem with new 10.04 install, kernel panic, no root, unknown block device (0,0) ... any ideas
<greezmunkey> wrekt: sudo blkid
<xangua> RealEyes: i liked this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/best-advert-for-ubuntu-you-probably.html
<wrekt> greezmunkey, thnx
<seanj> well, the bug for pulseaudio lagging in games was closed, yet it still exists in Lucid.. im not pleased
<sebsebseb> xangua: It was ok,  and it wasn't this Sebastian that told him about it :D  When I was in a channel like last night,  a guy is like, you got mentioned on omgubuntu,  and I was like what,  no  I wasn't except when it was user days.  :D
<greezmunkey> wrekt: np :)
<terrylm> Any help with grub?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | terrylm
<ubottu> terrylm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sebsebseb> terrylm: I think what it is saying is it can't find your partition for Ubuntu, or use it at least
<safetynet> greezmunkey: I see after running shell toward the end of command return it says - ( LISTEN 2075/cupsd ) But not sure what I'm look'n at here - can you explain abit ?
<sebsebseb> terrylm: no /  and no Ubuntu
<wrekt> this is my fstab. http://paste.ubuntu.com/468722/ is there anything to indicate why im having such problems after upgrading?
<terrylm> Thanks all
<sebsebseb> terrylm: either that or the kernel can't be used properly, hence kernel panic
<greezmunkey> safetynet: it means it is running, point your browser to "localhost:631" (sans quotes) see what happens
<sebsebseb> terrylm: it is a fresh install or?
<terrylm> yes
<safetynet> greezmunkey: By the way the first shell you gave did start the cups and printer shows up now as well THanks for that tid bit...
<sebsebseb> terrylm: ok
<wrekt> basically after upgrading im toasted. even with the liveCD i cant get a fresh install going as i get an error
<greezmunkey> safetynet: cool
<sebsebseb> terrylm: Have you done Ubuntu before?
<terrylm> 9.04, running on it now.
<sebsebseb> terrylm: oh so the problem was with 10.04, and then you put 9.04 on instead?
<wrekt> i wish i was on 9.04
<sebsebseb> wrekt: yeah 9.04  the last properly good version of Ubuntu that is still supported realy,  except for one little feature that I didn't like :D
<terrylm> 9.04 first, then 10.04 on an unused partition.
<wrekt> i wish i could go back. im totally locked out now
<sebsebseb> wrekt: I think 11.04 might be the next one though, and yeah 10.10  netbook only though
<slinkeey> hello
<sebsebseb> wrekt: locked out?
<terrylm> it would not boot, and trying to boot the old kernels for 9.04 booted into 10.04 but hung...
<sebsebseb> terrylm: a dual boot?
<deathnight114> fixed it!!!!!!!!
<wrekt> yea my machine is toasted
<deathnight114> :>
<wrekt> im on the live cd atm
<slinkeey> is it possible to create a virtual network device that is routed through my PPP connection
<terrylm> yes
<sebsebseb> terrylm: right uhmm
<sebsebseb> terrylm: so which Grub you got on there?
<sebsebseb> !grub | terrylm
<ubottu> terrylm: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> You can share your dial up connection with other pc's on the lan. Yes. :0 did that years and years ago
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<slinkeey> so that I can can get around a vpn problem where my assigned ip address is the same as my office network
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: 4KB/s is not much bandwidth to be sharing :\
<slinkeey> no not share a connection
<terrylm> I had to edit the root= entry for 9.04 kernel and it booted right up and here I am...
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  a few years back.. it was all we had. :)
<slinkeey> I tether off my blackberry and I am getting 10.20.x.x as the assigned ip
<sebsebseb> terrylm: why dual booting 9.04 and 10.04?  since the problem with Grub ?
<slinkeey> well my office just so happens to use 10.20.x.x as the internal network
<terrylm> just like to know 10.04 work and migrate some things over before blowing 9.04 away.  like to have options.
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu ;)
<wrekt> anyone recognize this error: mountall: fsck /home [2818] terminated with status 8. mountall unrecoverable fsck error: /home
<slinkeey> so I was hoping to trick my notebook intot hinking it is on 192.168 network so it route 10.x.x.x through the vpn when connected
<sebsebseb> terrylm: really the older Grub is better for most of us,  the one that 9.04 uses for example, but 10.04 nope.  In fact quite a few distros are still using Grub by default, rather than Grub 2, even Fedora which is interesting, since Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu, gets most stuff first.
<CerebroJD> When I boot up Lucid, I dont have a splash screen even when using 'quiet' and 'splash' in menu.lst, it displash for about 2 seconds after displaying "Starting up" in the top-left corner for 20 seconds, the goes to the logon screen.  Any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> terrylm: personally I prefer 9.04 over 10.04, for various reasons, and 9.04 is still good to use untill  the end of October, when support runs out
<terrylm> ok
<wrekt> all this talk about 9.04 is making me want to cry
<Sary> ahmad: ;)
<sebsebseb> wrekt: why?
<magicianlord> why
<wrekt> bec i upgraded and i wish i hadnt
<magicianlord> wrekt: upgrade to 9.10
<terrylm> that is way i like options
<safetynet> greezmunkey: Hey thanks for all you're help on the printer - not sure why it flaked out - but things happen - Could you possibly help with one other little issue ?
<sebsebseb> wrekt: same here, when I upgraded the other computer to 9.10, well actsauly the hard disk got compeltly re done what was on it, and I thought, ok i'll do 9.10 then, only like three months untill 10.04, but then 10.04 realy did let me down
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: hmm, you are getting an address on your BB that is in the same network as you company lan? That doesn't sound right.
<bp0> can different disk use a different scheduler?
<slinkeey> Why not greeze?
<sebsebseb> terrylm: wrekt Newer is not always better! Yeah
<slinkeey> greezmunkey, why not? they both use the 10.x for the internal network
<RealEyes> how do i format the HDD and reinstall Ubuntu?
<CerebroJD> greezmunkey: it makes sense if they use the same dhcp method with the same masking pattern
<RealEyes> w/o touching my win7 partition? lol
<Dr_Willis> RealEyes:  what all is on it right now?
<sebsebseb> terrylm: ok so whats the problem?
<sebsebseb> terrylm: exactly?
<terrylm> Well at this point ...
<clayg> What is a good app for ubuntu that will let me use my bluetooth gps and display where I'm at on a map?
<RealEyes> win7 and Ubuntu
<slinkeey> greezmunkey, not the same physical network... just the same scheme.. many private nets are 10.x.x.x/8
<Dr_Willis> clayg:  i wa thinking Google earth/maps let you do that.. but ive never looked into it.
<RealEyes> i got it nvm
<terrylm> I chrooted to 10.04 from 9.04 and tried to run grub, it almost seemed to work ...
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: yeah, I get that. Just bad luck then...
<safetynet> greezmunkey: I need to reset my Panel I believe it's corrupt because when I run an app it does not show down in the toolbar - I know there is a shell command to reset the Panel or Toolbar but can't remember what it is - ? ?
<terrylm> untill the end and it said it could not find a list of partitions...
<Dr_Willis> realslix_:  if you want to reinstall ubuntu over the existing install.  You just use teh custom partitioning feature of the installer and tell it where to put / and so forth. (over the existing partitions)
<clayg> Dr_Willis, I'll give it a shot.
<RealEyes> BRB
<sebsebseb> terrylm: Do you know that 10.04 uses a completly different version of Grub than what 9.04 uses?  9.04 is the old Grub,  10.04 is Grub 2
<terrylm> so now I'm not sure if grub is working at all, half afraid to reboot ...
<wrekt> is it crazy/stupid/extreme to reinstall 9.04 into the partition the OS is in?
<slinkeey> greezmunkey, Yep.... I can get one machine on our network that is 192.168.x.x That is on some old subnet... The AS400 is dual ip addressed...
<greezmunkey> !panel > safetynet
<sebsebseb> terrylm: What boots up?  Also do you know which Grub is being used?
<safetynet> !panel
<terrylm> Well, by editing the root= at the grub menu I can or could boot 9.04. not sure now.
<sebsebseb> wrekt: yeah you could re instal 9.04 with a clean install, but with support it only has untill the end of October
<xangua> !panels | safetynet greezmunkey
<ubottu> safetynet greezmunkey: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<safetynet> xangua: Thanks
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: I don't think spoofing the network at your end will help, the vpn is terminated at both ends, and associated routing entries are in place. The routing at your corp office would not know how to get to your spoofed net, so you would not get a reply to packets even if you could get them there.
<greezmunkey> xangua: (s) i get it!
<Parabola> evening
<magicianlord> yo
<magicianlord> how are peeps liking 10.04
<sebsebseb> terrylm: ok
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: about the only way I can think of to get around that would involve some heavy iptables/ipmasq work, and may not be worth the effort.
<slinkeey> ok
<slinkeey> greezmunkey, or I can ask att if 10.x is there only internal ip's that they assign..
<slinkeey> maybe they will also go 192.168 at request
<slinkeey> never know.. I doubt it though..
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: now you're on it! :) make them fix their network!
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: I mean really, they probably sould have a guest subnet or something you can get to.
<slinkeey> not really broke... just coincidence.. I could hit random hotspots that happen to use the 10.x internal scheme..
<sebsebseb> terrylm: messing around with Grub is useualy not fun
<safetynet> xagua: Thanks so much - Mean allot - My panel is look'n sweet now - you folks thats answer questions are a big plus to us newbies...
<NanoDano> magicianlord: I like 10.04
<NanoDano> We use it at home and professionaly
<Theo> hey guys. im running windows thru oracle virtuabox but it doesnt recognize my usb stick. i was looking a solution on google but nothin helped me. maybe u guys have a solution thats working? churrr
<NanoDano> Theo, is it mounted by your ubuntu?
<safetynet> greezmunkey: Thanks a bunch and a bunch more by the way - means allot to me for the help - was pulling my hair out before!
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: you may be on to something there. Talk with your IT manager, explain what you are up against. Maybe suggest 172.19.1.x for BB vpn terminations. I doubt that private subnet is in use much at coffee shops.
<Theo> NanoDano: yeah it is
<NanoDano> Theo try unmounting it first
<ugh> Hey everybody.  Got a little problem I hope someone can help with.   My stinking touchpad just quit on me.   I can move the cursor around with it, buy I can click with either of the buttons or tap to click.  At first I could still use the right clicker, but now... not so much.   ANything you'd suggest I look at?
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: (with a 24 bit mash)
<greezmunkey> s/mash/mask
<ugh> *can't click rather
<slinkeey> yeah
<Theo> NanoDano eject it or safly remove ;p?
<Random832> ugh: sounds mechanical
<greezmunkey> slinkeey: good luck!
<greezmunkey> g'night all
<ugh> I was afraid you'd say that. :-(
<kschwangfelder> hello all; is this the right place to ask an installation related question?
<Random832> is the machine still in warranty?
<NanoDano> Theo, i just meant unmount the usb stick in ubuntu using umount
<slinkeey> greezmunkey, thanks for the tips even though it is not 100% ubuntu.. I was just hoping the ubuntu community had tricks up their sleees :) hehehehehehehehe
<ugh> Random: I wish.  Nope, about 4 years old.
<slinkeey> sleeves
<NanoDano> Theo, If ubuntu has the USB stick mounted, it will tell windows it's busy and wont let it have it probably
<Clayg> any decent GPs/map apps for ubuntu? just tried viking and gpsdrive, both are garbage
<Theo> NanoDano, sorry how do i unmount it?
<Clayg> so I'm looking for suggestions that dont include those apps
<Random832> sorry - if you don't mind the risk of completely ruining your machine, you could try taking it apart and cleaning it / finding any parts that are bent out of shape or something
<Error404NotFound> i am looking for easy to use Finance/Budget Management application. Gnu Cash is way over my head, i am just another IT guy trying to maintain record with no finance background.
<Random832> other than that- buy a mouse?
<NanoDano> Theo, one sec
<Random832> goodnight all
<NanoDano> Theo: type   cat /etc/fstab in a console
<ugh> Random832: I'll be heading out in the AM to pick up a mouse.  Easiest solution.
<NanoDano> Theo: and then see if you recognize the one that is the USB stick
<ugh> Random832: Thanks for responding.  I appreciate it a lot.
<NanoDano> Theo: sorry I think the proper thing to do would be just type mount in your console, and it should output everything you have mounted currently
<kschwangfelder> so I am trying to install ubuntu to dual boot with windows xp home edition. my mother board is asus k8v se Deluxe.  The only way I could get windows xp to see the hard disk for install was to have it set up as RAID.  now, however, ubuntu install cannot see the disk.  any ideas on what I can try to get this going??
<kschwangfelder> the hard disk is sata, btw
<Dr_Willis> You have a single hard disk set up as a raid?
<kschwangfelder> it was the only way windows xp would see it
<kschwangfelder> probably partially due to my lack of expertise
<NanoDano> kschwangfelder: Windows only recognizes NTFS partitions and ubuntu usually uses ext3, so if you have 1 hard disk it should be partitioned into separate parts one for windows one for linux
<kschwangfelder> NanoDano: right now it has two partitions; one with the xp that I installed and the other is unformatted.  how do I format it for ubuntu to see if the installer cannot see it?
<NanoDano> kschwangfelder, it doesn't see ANY partitions? Does it at least see the one that has windows on it?
<kschwangfelder> NanoDano: no, it does not even recognize there is a hard disk there.  it sees other things though, a usb stick, an external harddrive...
<NanoDano> kschwangelder, I'm really not familiar with RAID or how that affects the installer. If you can boot into the LIVE mode off a CD you can try using the fdisk tool, but if you're not familiar with it either I wouldn't recommend
<kschwangfelder> hmm, well the xp install is new, so if the only danger is ruining it, I have no problem wading into unfamiliar territory.  I am talking to you from  my laptop
<dade> Hello, Anyone around?
<Gimped> kschwangfelder: i suggest you explore the LiveCD and fdisk route first =)
<kschwangfelder> Gimped: Is the LiveCD different from the normal Ubuntu 10.4 install CD or is it just an option which can be selected from the install cd?
<dade> I'm running TS3 interfaced into MYSQL which requires libmysqlclient15off{u} to work but everytime i try to apt-get install anything else it tries to remove libmysqlclient15off{u} anyway to stop this from happening?
<NanoDano> kcschwangfelder, should be same cd
<Clayg> what is a good map/gps app for ubuntu?
<Gimped> kschwangfelder: i'm not too familar with ubuntu's cd distributions
<NanoDano> dade, not sure but try looking into apt-get options, maybe there is an option to keep existing versions instead of deleting when updating
<kschwangfelder> NanoDano/Gimped:  I will try this and see what I can do.  Stand By...
<NoPart> I'm running into a similar problem
<NanoDano> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<NoPart> the isntallation shows no partitions
<NoPart> or drives
<NoPart> but it does see my thumbstick
<NanoDano> NoPart, is it a blank hard disk or does it have somethign onit
<PureSine>  hi I have downloaded latest version of Virtual Box and Ubuntu and installed an ubuntu VM on my Windows 7 machine, also I have a Windows XP VM machine. the problem is ubuntu VM causes the whole system(Windows 7) to crash. I know it is related to VM because I had no such problem before installing the VM. Also I should say sometimes the system had worked for about half a day without crash but usually it causes the system to crash under 1 hour. The
<PureSine>  cl
<PureSine> <PureSine> ue that I have is that when I boot  ubuntu VM it gives a message "piix4-smbus 0000:00:07.0:SMBus bus address uninitialized - upgrade bios or use force_addr = 0xadrr"  . this message appears at boot time and before ubuntu logo appears. interesting thing is Windows XP VM does not show such message. Someone in VBox channel told me it is ubuntu related not VBox
<NoPart> I removed all partitions with GParted
<FloodBot1> PureSine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NoPart> the computer I am trying to install on has no partitions
<NanoDano> NoPart, I had a similar problem recently, I formatted my disk but i forgot to 'activate' it or something, hold on
<NoPart> just 1 terabyte of unallocated space
<NoPart> NanoDano, I've never had this problem with Ubuntu before.
<Clayg> what is a good map/gps app for ubuntu?
<Gimped> Clayg: google maps not good?
<Clayg> Gimped, I never could find an option using google maps for gps intergration
<Gimped> clayg: ah i see =|
<Clayg> Gimped, maps or earth?
<Clayg> Gimped, have you used it yourself with gps?
<Gimped> clayg: have you tried kismet or gpsdrive?
<Gimped> sorry google earth =D but not sure if google has gps integration
<Clayg> Gimped, tried gpsdrive but it never was able to "move", i was able to download a map fo murich and thats pretty much it
<Clayg> Gimped, trying kismet now :
<NanoDano> NoPart, when you removed all partitions did you perform a format of the drive?
<NoPart> NanoDano, negative
<NanoDano> NoPart, I think that was the problem I had. I had removed all partitions but it was kind of like 'dead' space, i had to do a format for it to recognize, or something =\
<Gimped> Clayg: check your pm's plz
<NoPart> NanoDano, what can I use to format? Does the LiveCD have something?
<Gimped> NoPart: you can use fdisk on a LiveCD or PartitionMagic if you have that =)
<dade> so what would cause apt-get to remove (and not upgrade) a package reguardless of what your installing?
<NanoDano> NoPart, there should be lots of info on the net about using fdisk
<NoPart> Thankyou very much, I will give it a whirl
<NanoDano> dade, maybe a package got incorporated into another one, that you are installing
<dade> this is what i have installed for Teamspeak 3 and it keeps uninstalling it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/libmysqlclient15off/5.1.30really5.0.83-0ubuntu3
<Gimped> dade: could be a dependency issue? not sure if ubuntu has those kinds of problems =P
<NanoDano> dade, what is it you are installing that's new?
<dade> like
<dade> for example
<dade> if i go for something thats allready installed like postfix apt-get install postfix
<dade> this is what it says
<dade> postfix is already the newest version.
<dade> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<dade>   libmysqlclient15off
<dade> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<dade> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> dade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clayg> im trying to compile kismet but ran into a problem at the end, if anyone has time to check out my pastebin of the results http://pastebin.com/uuEvHGWV I'd appreciate it
<dade> were you able to see my post?
<thune3>  dade: if you don't autoremove them, they should stay just fine. no?
<Jordan_U> NoPart: I personally doubt that formatting will help anything. The only reason I can think of that it would is if your drive has old data on it that looks like the installer to be metadata for FakeRAID. If the installer sees a drive using FakeRAID that it doesn't understand it ignores it, because writing anything to such a drive could cause you to need to rebuld the RAID array.
<dade> how do i get apt-get to stop auto removing?
<dade> or
<NoPart> Jordan_U, okay, what are my options?
<dade> how do i flag it as required?
<Jordan_U> NoPart: I don't think that you're using FakeRAID, but the most common cause of a disk not showing up in Ubuntu's installer (when visable in other utilities on the LiveCD) is the installer incorrectly thinking it's FakeRAID.
<NoPart> Jordan_U, is there a known fix for this problem?
<NanoDano> dade, i didn't see anything about it being removed, i just saw a note saying you dont need it and you can remove it
<Jordan_U> NoPart: Reboot the LiveCD and press any key during the first few seconds of booting and you'll get extra boot options. Press F6 and select "No dmraid".
<NoPart> okay thanks!
<Jordan_U> NoPart: You're welcome, I hope that option helps :)
<Jordan_U> dade: Do you know what that package is? Do you want that package installed?
<dade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468741/
<dade> there
<wrekt> ok my mouse is glitching up big time. it keeps freezing up and then going really slow. its driving me crazy?
<dade> no matter if i try to install something that allready installed or if i just try to install lets say VLC it tries to remove that package
<Clayg> while trying to run kismet installed from repos it crashes and i see this http://pastebin.com/1tNJfTbV anyone seen this before?
<dade> and i cannont continue without uninstalling it
<Jordan_U> dade: That's aptitude, apt-get doesn't actually remove that type of package automatically.
<dade> ooooo
<[NoD]Dr`Kamron> Hello people. :)
<dade> so use apt-get instead?
<ramesh> how do i know if my computer overheating or not? i'm using ubuntu 10.4
<Jordan_U> dade: That will work, but are you sure you really need that package?
<dade> yes my Teamspeak 3 server wont connect to my mysql server without it
<Gimped> ramesh: generally if you can fry eggs on your pc, its overheating
<[NoD]Dr`Kamron> I'd like to use my phone as a modem, but I've tried like everything and it won't detect the phone
<[NoD]Dr`Kamron> Can anyone help?
<ShadowFoxBiH> what phone are you using?
<Jordan_U> dade: Ok, then you should explicitly apt-get install it so that apt / aptitude know that you want it installed.
<wrekt> so anyone have a lead on this glitchy mouse on 10.04?
<ramesh> Gimped if i can fry egg it means my computer fried already.
<dade> got it
<Gimped> ramesh: lol you can get a system monitor prog and check that for cpu temps
<dade> so aptitude is more of a auto thing for less involved users?
<zitelli> Hi, I arrived now from de FISL...
<[NoD]Dr`Kamron> I've tried all the programs and apt-get installations and everything
<dade> versus apt-get?
<abhijit> !sensors | ramesh
<ubottu> ramesh: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ramesh> Gimped any website that i can check what is the normal temp for my cpu?
<dade> ramesh:  if your cpu is below 60C while under load you are ok
<Gimped> ramesh: i use conky and that works great for me
<dade> Thanks for the help guys
<abhijit> ramesh, best web site is your laptop company's website or call center they will tell you about it. also each laptop model have its own maintainance document which you can get from company. in that all details are there
<Jordan_U> dade: Yes, aptitude also has a pseudo GUI (ncurses) interface option and other features. Debian's official policy is to recommend aptitude, Ubuntu's general policy is to use apt-get, and in all honesty in most cases either will work just fine.
<dade> thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> dade: You're welcome :)
<[NoD]Dr`Kamron> So can anyone help?
<[NoD]Dr`Kamron> I'd like to use my phone as a modem, but I've tried like everything and it won't detect the phone <-
<wrekt> does anyone have a lead on the glitchy mouse problem in 10.4? its pretty unusable as it is
<nimbiotics_> Hello everyone, im using ubuntu 9.10, with a GeForce 9400 GT and nVidia driver version 185.8.36. I cannot keep screen resolution configuration between sessions. What can I do? TIA!
<ramesh> my cpu temp is 60 to 62 celcius.
<Gimped> ramesh: hm..mine is 53*C
<NanoDano> wrekt, what kind of mouse? have you tried another?
<Gimped> ramesh: if you're worried about your pc overheating i suggest getting a sys mon to keep track of it
<dade> ramesh: what cpu useage are you at? is this a laptop or desktop? 60c idle is hot
<Gimped> indeed, i'd like to fry some eggs on that one =P
<ramesh> dade: laptop. i'm only using xchat...
<wrekt> NanoDano, honestly i havent bec i dont have any others atm. ive NEVER had issues with this mouse ive had it for years and used it on prev versions no issues
<dade> ramesh: have you tried blowing out the fan slots with a can of air?
<dade> ramesh: is this by chance an HP?
<ramesh> dade... haha.. have not try that. there is some sticky thing at the fan site.. just noticed...
<NanoDano> wrekt, 1st I'd say try another mouse, 2 try a mouse of a different kind (USB or PS/2) or even just another usb slot?
<dade> ramesh: reason i say so ive seen tons! and TONS of laptops overheating and its cause they have a HUGE dust bunny covering the internal heatsink
<PSYK3D> hello everyone
<dade> and of course that little laptop fan isnt strong enough
<dade> hey psyk3d
<wrekt> NanoDano, diff usb slot seems to be working better yay
<wrekt> NanoDano, good thinking
<wrekt> have to restart be back later
<PSYK3D> it this the right place to ask questions when in trouble
<NanoDano> wrekt, awesome! You know, persoanlly I ruined 1 of my usb slots by spilling water
<dade> Psyk3d: i asked my problem here :P
<ramesh> dade thanks. i will blow my laptop now...
<wrekt> im gonna have to investiogate this further bec its in the back and never had an issue
<PSYK3D> okey
<dade> ramesh: let me know im currious now :P
<ramesh> i'll be back
<nimbiotics_> Hello everyone, im using ubuntu 9.10, with a GeForce 9400 GT and nVidia driver version 185.8.36. Driver is NOT keeping screen resolution configuration between sessions. What can I do? TIA!
<NoPart> NanoDano, just tried the steps you suggested.  No love, its still not seeing my disk
<oshi> nimbiotics: have you tried nvidia-xconfig?
<PSYK3D> my laptop has ubuntu lucid installed in it, idk why, but it resets speaker output on every reboot
<PSYK3D> any idea?
<NanoDano> Psyk3d what do you mean resets output? volume?
<PSYK3D> yeah
<PSYK3D> it resets it to 0
<nimbiotics_> oshi> never heard of it before, but just tried and got an error message at http://dpaste.com/221648/ ...
<NanoDano> Psyk3d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1050081
<oshi> nimbiotics: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<PSYK3D> ive tried everything on ubuntu forums
<PSYK3D> nothing works :(
<PSYK3D> i even added alsactl restore in rc.local
<erkan^> hello, i have a question. My netbook is Samsung N210. Which keyboardmodel can I choose? (I have Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition)
<nimbiotics__> oshi> same error :(
<Koterpillar> How do I rename the ~/Private directory ecryptfs-utils creates? I want the encryption, etc., but I want another name.
<oshi> nimbiotics: sorry man, dunno then.
<cornwallis> anyone recommend a password manager?
<RealEyes> i just installed Ubuntu again, what is the command I'm supposed to run to make sure everthing is installed properly?
<RealEyes> sudo apt- get install ???
<Chat2006>  yup
<NanoDano> sudo apt-get update
<NanoDano> to make sure you're all up to date
<Chat2006>  first update
<iflema> !apt | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<RealEyes> sun java?
<RealEyes> that still wont let me download it
<RealEyes> i need java to work in firefox ...
<oshi> RealEyes: ubuntu has gone over to openJdk
<xangua> RealEyes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> it install openjdk (besides flash, codecs, fonts), that should work fine
<RealEyes> awesome its working
<noboot> hi, i upgraded ubuntu and now it doesnt boot up :(    it says: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed. no such directory
<RealEyes> how do i get compiz working?
<abhijit> noboot, you need to update grub
<noboot> mounting /sys on /root/sys  no such directory
<RealEyes> thx for the help, guys... btw
<ramesh> dade r u still here?
<oshi> RealEyes: also do a sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<noboot> abhijit, how can i do this?
<abhijit> !grub2 | noboot
<ubottu> noboot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oshi> RealEyes: to get compiz working you just need to enable it in the appearence app
<abhijit> nobody, you upgraded which version to which version?
<oshi> Realeyes: should work if you have video drivers installed
<noboot> abhijit; how can i upgrade if ubuntu doesnt boot up? is this possible?
<RealEyes> i do, but its not showing me compiz
<abhijit> noboot, , you upgraded which version to which version?
<RealEyes> i had to run a command before
<RealEyes> i chose extra but its not showing up
<RealEyes> you can tell my rez is all shoddy lol
<abhijit> noboot, yes it is possible. you go to recovery menu
<abhijit> !fixgrub | noboot tryin reinstallin grub
<ubottu> noboot tryin reinstallin grub: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<noboot> i get a shell after the error: can i do it from there?
<oshi> RealEyes: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<RealEyes> thats the one!
<RealEyes> thx
<abhijit> noboot, read above msg
<ramesh> after blowing my laptop fan my cpu temp 46 celcius on idle
<oshi> np
<noboot> ok thanks i will read it!
<abhijit> ramesh, how do you blown it?
<ramesh> use my mouth le....
<abhijit> ramesh, can you come to my home?
<Blue1> i have a zombie task - nepomukservices -- umn looks like some search crap - how do I turn it off, permanently>?
<ramesh> abhijit why?
<xangua> abhijit: stop that please
<abhijit> ramesh, to blown up my laptop fan? :P :D ;)
<ramesh> ha ha ha...
<rena_> oi?
<abhijit> !hi | rena_
<ubottu> rena_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<RealEyes> compiz install didnt work
<PaperBoy> guys can any one send me the linux word list file  not sure  it might be in usr/share/dict/words  or usr/dict/words
<PaperBoy> please.
<RealEyes> word list?
<jtcc> im bored
<thune3> Blue1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052816
<RealEyes> jtcc whatchu wana do?
<Niglop> when you 'restart X' are you restarting the X server or X window system?
<PaperBoy> yes the word list
<PaperBoy> any one please?
<PaperBoy> it has around 96274  last i looked
<abhijit> I dont have that directory.
<thune3> Blue1: thread didn't show that directions worked, so it could be wrong.
<Blue1> thune3: on my way
<Koterpillar> PaperBoy, sudo apt-get install dictionaries-common
<cobalt237> I'm trying to install a Brother printer for scanning.  I have printing working, but following their guide, they have path references like /proc/bus/usb that don't exist on ubuntu
<PaperBoy> Koterpillar: im in windows
<CubJohn> hey, sometimes, my screen goes complete dim, but I can still barely see what it is on the screen, any idea how to fix this?
<barcode> i cant get any desktop manager to start :(
<ramesh> cubjohn laptop or pc?
<Blue1> thune3: there is no "system settings" I can find
<CubJohn> laptop
<barcode> can anyone tell me why startx isnt working :'(
<CubJohn> inspiron 1525
<cobalt237> barcode: Are you getting an error message?
<Gimped> barcode: are you using compiz?
<barcode> cobalt237 one second lt me get to it
<barcode> Gimped no sir
<woodyjlw> I have a ati hd 2600xt.  would other linux OS have better support for ati drivers or older versions of ubunt support it better?
<Gimped> barcode: can you do a "killall Xorg" in terminal and restart xorg to wm login screen?
<barcode> "Mount of filesystem failed. A maintennce shell will b started
<barcode> "xorg: no process found"
<jtcc> can someone say jtcc: ... im testing hilight..
<thune3> Blue1: i've never used kde4, 'system preferences' maybe. This thing http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/kdegnomelucid14.png
<Koterpillar> jtcc: ... im testing hilight..
<jtcc> cool
<jtcc> tbanks
<Gimped> barcode: um...does it say which filesystem didnt load?
<barcode> Gimped no /:
<Gimped> barcode: are you in gnome or kde?
<clayg> what is the best router software for ubuntu? i want to turn an old computer into one so i can control how much bandwidth each person uses, this way if i have 200k per second, i can give little johny 50k per second, the wife 50k and of coarse 100 for myself just to be reasonable and prudent
<barcode> Gimped: gnome
<Gimped> barcode: try rebooting to see if the problem will solve it self on reboot first
<barcode> Gimped i tried rebooting maybe 100 times its been awhile
<woodyjlw> anyone know if older versions of ubuntu would support ati cards for gaming?  or is there other linux os that support ati drivers better.  my ati hd2600xt sucks on ubuntu 10.04 only 12 to 20 fps in wow
<Koterpillar> barcode, mount -a will complain and give the name of FS. Then, Fsck.
<happyface> clayg: why don't you just put dd-wrt on a router to do that
<Koterpillar> barcode, also, just "mount" will list mounted filesystems. You can see which one is missing.
<barcode> "xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server"
<barcode> iios
<barcode> wait
<Blue1> thune3: I am using gnome
<barcode> oops*
<barcode> Gimped can i pm you?
<FloodBot1> barcode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clayg> happyface, id like to use ubuntu
<Gimped> barcode: sure
<Blue1> thune3: yeah I don;t use kde...so that's why it made no sense
<RealEyes> man, my res looks like shit
<ykaya> Hi
<arquebus> I installed a pdf book with synaptic, so how do I access that book? typing its name in the console does nothing
<Koterpillar> arquebus, dpkg -L <whatever you installed>
<RealEyes> how do i get my resolution looking better?
<arquebus> Koterpillar: ok, great thx
<RealEyes> do I have to reboot? lol
<rena__> +D
<rena__> Any BR there?
<Koterpillar> RealEyes, system - settings - display?
<Archana_> RealEyes, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RealEyes> no errors
<RealEyes> what did that do?
<Archana_> RealEyes, Try this :  restart > recovery mode > root > run that command.....
<ykaya> I have a Toshiba Laptop and the illuminated buttons on the laptop does not work. The buttons are for wireless on-off, play-pause, volume up-down etc. My ubuntu version is 10.04. Has anybody managed to operate these buttons?
<abhijit> hello Archana_
<Archana_> abhijit, Hi..
<abhijit> Archana_, may I pm you?
<RealEyes> missing job name
<Archana_> abhijit, yes.
<Archana_> RealEyes, ?
<jg271> hi, i'm trying to setup an ext_filter in my apache, i added   'AddType text/haml .haml \n ExtFilterDefine HAML mode=output cmd=/usr/bin/haml intype=text/haml outtype=text/html' to my 'default' vhost, but still, when i click on a '.haml' file the browser tries to download it (the ext_filter doesn't seem to process it), can anyone see what i'm doing wrong here?
<RealEyes> why wont my su password be accepted?
<RealEyes> do I have to change it?
<colombian> Hello, is there any way I can limit the virtual memory allocated to a certain process? Say I want to run a C++ program with only 32 MB of heap size
<Archana_> RealEyes, IS this the account which was created during installatio OR any other account with adminis powers ?
<Archana_> RealEyes, You have to enter the password 'blindly' .. the dots won't appear.
<RealEyes> i know
<Koterpillar> jg271, #httpd?
<RealEyes> i just created this installation
<Koterpillar> RealEyes, do you use su?
<RealEyes> im trying to use su but it wont accept my password
<RealEyes> im trying: passwd
<Archana_> RealEyes, why do you want 'su' ?
<Archana_> RealEyes, just add 'sudo
<RealEyes> why not?
<Archana_> RealEyes, add sudo in the start of any command to run with admin powers..
<RealEyes> BRB
<RealEyes> cool i adjusted my monitor
<Archana_> ykaya, Hi, Try this : http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<RealEyes> im at 1440 x 900 now
<Archana_> RealEyes, B-) I too am.
<kschwangfelder> NanoDano:  I have returned from booting the LiveCD to see I could create the correct partitions on the undetected hard drive.  When I boot into Ubuntu by CD, I am able to see the drive in the disk tool and make new linux partitions.  However, when I boot the Ubuntu installer, it once again does not see my hard drive
<arpad2> hello
<arpad2> after changing refresh rate, my screen goes black in 10.04, smb for help?
<ykaya> Archana_, thank you very much. Already tried keytouch but I was not successful.
<Archana_> ykaya, If no one is answering here, you may try ubuntuforums.org Good luck.
<kschwangfelder> hi everybody.  based on some earlier advice from NanoDano, I booted the ubuntu 10.4 LiveCD to see if the disk tool could detect my SATA hard drive which the installer refuses to recognize.  the disk tool does see the hard drive and allowed me to create appropriate partitions.  however, when I run the installer, it still only sees a usb stick and external usb drive.  any thoughts on a next possible step?
<Archana_> kschwangfelder, I too had such problem at my friends. I tried every other trick found on the sites. No use. Maybe you could try wubi... :(
<kschwangfelder> wubi causes its own set of problems.  it would not load properly, hanging up on not being able to find a proper root directory or something
<Flannel> kschwangfelder: Check your BIOS settings to make sure you don't have some RAID type stuff going on, also check to make sure your MoBo supports the HDD, you may need to set jumpers to force the drive down to slower speeds/protocols if that's the case
<ykaya> Archana_, thanks a lot.
<Archana_> kschwangfelder, Sorry. I wait with full hope that the 10.10 will have fix this problem so that i can install on my friend's computer.
<Flannel> Archana_: I suggest you check the SATA speeds on his mobo vs the drive
<Flannel> Archana_: Next time you get a chance, of course :)
<kschwangfelder> Flannel: I actually already forced it to a lower speed.  it has a working windows xp install on it.
<kschwangfelder> it's just not visible to Ubuntu installer
<Archana_> Flannel, Thanks for replyin. =)
<kschwangfelder> Ubuntu booted from live CD does see the drive
<kschwangfelder> btw, not that it matters much, but the mobo is asus k8v se deluxe
<Archana_> Flannel, But ubuntu 9.04 'sees' his partitions on the hard.. but 10.04's installer says unallocated space....
<RealEyes> "man bash"
<RealEyes> lol
<arpad2> after changing refresh rate, my screen goes black in 10.04, how the fix this?
<RealEyes> i need help setting up conky lol
<valentinex> how to do this from usb disk if i do not have cd rom, sudo apt-cdrom add
<collabra> anyone know the codec package that will allow me to play wma audio files in ubuntu?
<valentinex> was facing this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551618
<valentinex> collabra: i use vlc player, but not sure
<collabra> I'm trying to use rhythmbox,... and i just need a codec package.
<collabra> are there any out there?
<collabra> anyone...?
<valentinex> collabra: i think this is for uhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413624
<SwedeMike> collabra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Archana_> collabra, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SwedeMike> collabra: and for future reference, that was the first hit when googling <ubuntu play wma files>
<collabra> thankx alot mike,... i just wanted to use the room
<collabra> i'm sure one of those ideas will work
<SwedeMike> collabra: well, in order to help you we used google, so next time you can avoid sitting here saying "anyone, anyone" by trying that out directly.
<SwedeMike> collabra: just trying to help you fish by giving you a fishing rod instead of giving you a fish....
<Archana_> collabra, also install gstreamer plugins from synaptic
<Bllq21> hi
<Archana_> Bllq21, Hi.
<collabra> don't worry about it mike,... and thanx Archana
<Tomashe> hey guys need some help with installing samba correctly
<Tomashe> anyone willing to help me out ?
<SwedeMike> !ask | Tomashe
<ubottu> Tomashe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bllq21> anyone knows something about programing on C++
<Tomashe> i got 64bit server ubuntu and i switch to 32bit
<Archana_> Tomashe, Have you read this first ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Tomashe> anyway i made a backup of everything about samab and openvnc
<Bllq21> i'm trying to make a Hangman game
<Tomashe> when i try to restore it its no working correctly
<Tomashe> could anyone help me .. better in pm since i get confused with all the lines here :)
<SwedeMike> !details | Tomashe
<ubottu> Tomashe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tomashe> the problem is that i dont really know what is wrong ... and i'm a f*cking n00b in this
<Archana_> Tomashe, Don
<Archana_> t
<Tomashe> dont ?
<ertu> Hi. I was giving xfce a try. While I was browsing through themes it crashed and now I can't log into xfce. Any ideas?
<Tomashe> would you mind in pm archana?
<Archana_> Tomashe,  No, i don't know to helo you. sorry. dont = don't talk like that.
<Tomashe> ohh ok :) i just fight with it for few days
<Tomashe> dont know whats the issue
<thune3> Blue1: sorry for the delay. i assumed you were using kde since nepomukservices seems to be kde related. http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Metadata/Nepomuk/NepomukServices . Do you have some kde installed to run kde apps in ubuntu?
<RealEyes> got my shizzz looking exactly like OSX now, but not exactly...
<RealEyes> it doesnt look like the -latest- snow leopard but, its close.
<xibalba> hello everyone, i was wondering where i can find out information about the installation options about the type of server you want, such as dns/lamp/mail/etc...i want to know hat each one of these options does
<RealEyes> i'd like to learn more about the docks you can set up;
<DDAZZA> Hello, I have a Amilo Li2727 and have just put on ubuntu but can't enable wireless to work.  Is there anything I can do or does it only work with windows.
<xibalba> anyone know what documentation i would look at to find these things?
<arpad2> after changing refresh rate, my screen goes black in 10.04, how the fix this?
<RealEyes> arpad2, lower the refresh rate?
<luftikuss> exit
<arpad2> RealEyes: yes how to do this? i can access only terminal, otherwise screen goes black
<RealEyes> idk how to do it from terminal
<RealEyes> :/
<oscargodson> is there anyone that could possibly help with a touchpad issue with a brand new HP Envy? It's got a multi-touch touchpad like MBPs and clicking doesn't work when there are more than 1 finger on the pad, and 2 finger scrolling is grayed out also.
<xibalba> any takers to my simple question?
<xibalba> can't seem to find the answer via google
<Resfirestar> arpad2, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Resfirestar> arpad2, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ranakah> morning :D
<gen_cornwallis> what are you trying to figure out xibalba?
<Ranakah> arpad2
<Ranakah> run ubuntu in recovery mode
<arpad2> Resfirestar: thx very much!:) i'll look into this
<Ranakah> drop to root shell and
<Ranakah> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ranakah> :)
<FloodBot1> Ranakah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thune3> xibalba: tasksel is that chooser app. the packages installed are listed in /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<xibalba> thanks
<arpad2> Ranakah: how to got to root?
<Ranakah> on boot u push shift key
<Ranakah> to get a grub menu
<Ranakah> after splash screen of bios
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> thx!:)
<Ranakah> np
<AVkrakkle> Got a total noob question here.  Been looking all over the internet for a tutorial on how to install my damn sound drivers...
<AVkrakkle> And nothing seems to be working.
<xibalba> what is the app to get the fedora like service program ?
<xibalba> sysvconfig ?
<thune3> xibalba: packages aren't listed in that file like I thought.
<xibalba> i just found it the other day can't remember the name of it suddenyl
<AVkrakkle> Does anyone know why the "make" command would give me errors?  I'm following instructions word for word: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001
<xibalba> shucks
<Tomashe> how do i print all samba users
<Tomashe> ?
<iflema> xibalba KPackageKit??
<RealEyes> how do you change your background to cycle through an entire folder?
<oscargodson> man, ... i just wish my trackpad worked, everything else works including the weird meta keys on my HP Envy, but not the trackpad...
<thune3> xibalba: tasksel command has some querying options: "tasksel --list-tasks" to show available tasks. "tasksel --task-packages <selected task>" will show packages that would be installed.
<quiescens> I don't think people are answering the right question
<xibalba> anyone know where bind stores its logs?
<xibalba> thanks thune3
<professor_G> hi all
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<xibalba> blast i cant see why my bind9 serer wont start up
<Guest27061> Can't get BenQ flatbed scanner to work. Snapscan:libusb:007 error
<Guest27061> Installed Xsane
<mvk> i got a 2.6.35 kernel installed from mainline PPA, yesterday 2.6.32.24 was pushed to the kubu 10.04 repos, and my packagemanager said it would ignore them >>
<mvk> but now it comes up again, that it has 4 security updates > i dont want to be installed and keep my 2.6.35 kernel, what should i do?
<adityag> how to log ssh sessions at server ?
<professor_G> humm good question
<professor_G> adityag,  what ubuntu are you useing
<adityag>  professor_G: 10.04
<ertu> my newbie solution would be to " last >> ssh_log "
<professor_G> adityag,  http://www.ubuntux.org/is-there-a-way-to-log-ssh-sessions
<professor_G> adityag,  try the link
<xibalba> hey thune3 , you know how i can get some debugging output from this bind startup script ?
<xibalba> root@zcs:/etc/bind# /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<xibalba>  * Starting domain name service... bind                                                                    [fail]
<xibalba> thats not super useful :(
<Tomashe> guys
<adityag> professor_G:: i want to see the cmds executed by someone whose logged through SSH
<xibalba> root@zcs:/etc/bind# named-checkconf
<professor_G> adityag,  oh
<xibalba> bitchin!
<xibalba> fuckin a wish i knew that 30 minute sago
<Chiggins> hey, how long should it take to format 1.2TB as ext4?
<RealEyes> years
<RealEyes> lol
<hspaans> ertu: sudo grep sshd /var/log/auth.log
<adityag> professor_G: any solutions?
<Chiggins> what that a semi-serious answer? because its taking years :\
<professor_G> adityag,  http://www.blindhog.net/linux-telnet-and-ssh-session-logging/
<professor_G> adityag,  any help?
<mike_> irc://xceler8.auswave.org/blackmarket-warez
<adityag>  professor_G: i dont want to log my currently logged sessions. I want log others connected to servers
<Chiggins> is there a way to safely stop an active disk format?
<adityag> i want to see the cmds executed by some1 connected to my server via SSH
<RealEyes> lmfao
<RealEyes> dont let anyone ssh in!
<RealEyes> adityag ...
<Tomashe> damn guys please help me :(
<RealEyes> go to terminal and type 'history'
<hspaans> adityag: turn on accounting
<RealEyes> copy/paste that into pastebin.org
<adityag>  hspaans: how?
<adityag> RealEyes: he's solving my problem
<a61> 有人会说中文吗？
<professor_G> adityag,  ahh http://bashcurescancer.com/run_remote_commands_with_ssh.html
<hspaans> adityag: your google is broken? search for "linux accounting" of "linux acct"
<professor_G> adityag,  any joy?
<sunk8> could use some help guys. My internet connection works only in Windows and openSUSE. Not even on the Ubuntu Live cd. I can ping websites, but cant surf them... :-(
<sandking> hi
<sandking> can someone please help me how can i connect to a shared directory on a windows pc?
<professor_G> sunk8,  is your web browser installed ok
<professor_G> sandking,  ssh?
<ertu> i know this is kind of irrelevant with ubuntu but..  I was giving xfce a try. While I was browsing through themes it crashed and now I can't log into xfce. Any ideas?
<sunk8> professor_G, yes sir. I cant even install updates. Just pinging okay.
<sandking> professor_G: i need only to copy files over the lan
<gianluca_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<vu1kan> i've got a netgear wnr834bv2 that got reset to factory defaults, when i plug an ethernet cable into it, my ubuntu doesn't even see that i've got a viable ethernet connection...i went into network connections and set everything to automatic, and it still won't connect to the router's config...any suggestions as to why this is?
<sandking> and i enabled sharing and i even see the workgroup
<sandking> oh wait
<sandking> it needed some more time to connect
<professor_G> sunk8,  does your internet say local only?
<xibalba> hey
<vu1kan> it was working fine before the reset
<xibalba> anyone here good w/bind ?
<xibalba> i'm struggling w/such a newb thing
<professor_G> xibalba,  i had the same thing
<xibalba> does someone mind helping me out here and taking a look
<xibalba> http://pastebin.com/zy4uQ1uD
<sunk8> professor_G, local only, where? I have an ethernet cable connected. I created a PPPoE connection. It connects fine and opens up just one page.... google.com Am not sure if it's picking that up from just cache...
<xibalba> i just need it to resolve 1 domain, zcs.lethalnetworks.com, so i can install Zimbra
<xibalba> Very Simple, I've done DNS on freebsd a bunch of times. dunno why i'm struggling so hard
<sunk8> professor_G, I have a valid ip address, checked thro ifconfig
<xibalba> professor_G , if you take a look i'd appreciate it
<professor_G> sunk8, in windows does it say (hover over wireles/signal meater) say local only
<Gryllida> how do I add user to sudoers group in bash?
<xibalba> Gryllida , try sudoedit
<xibalba> professor_G , i know i'm missing something simple
<Gryllida> ?
<suprengr> sunk8: you are describing awhat sounds like a driver problem
<sunk8> professor_G, I am using Windows XP. So there was a Local Area Connection already... That's my ethernet cable. Created a PPPoE connection  and it works fine...
<thune3> Gryllida: not sure of command line, need to add group "admin" to user
<randy_> Gryllida: yeah, the admin group has 'sudo' priveleges according to the default sudo policy
<hspaans> Gryllida: sudo usermod -a -g admin LOGINNAME
<hspaans> sudo usermod -a -G admin LOGINNAME
<hspaans> sorry, you need the second one
<randy_> Gryllida: even easier, you can just add them to that group from user admin in the menus
<professor_G> xibalba,  do you mind me pming you?
<sunk8> suprengr, driver problem? the kernels of both Ubuntu and openSUSE are the same. I wonder what's wrong.
<xibalba> professor_G , not at all go ahead
<xibalba> on aim or irc ?
<xibalba> xibalbasd on aim
<noboot> hi, i updated ubuntu and now it wont boot. i got a suggestion to reinstall grub from livecd. i am now trying this.. but when i do sudo grub-install ..(args here),  i get a warning: warn: "Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea.."
<noboot> should i continue anyway?
<suprengr> several users have had identical problem... all ok up to 9.04 then in 9.10 - exactly as described by yourself.   See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492990
<colin_> whoami
<noboot> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<xibalba> ah i just fixed it
<xibalba> hoora
<Gimped> noboot: no dont continue...=/
<suprengr> sunk8: several users have had identical problem... all ok up to 9.04 then in 9.10 - exactly as described by yourself.   See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492990
<arpad2> Ranakah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ... didnt work
<bihari> my office system did not permit in between two systems
<bihari> i have a linksys router in between
<bihari> share-admin
<professor_G> xibalba, irc
<bihari> i am configuring but it says searching, trying and is not happening
<sunk8> professor_G, suprengr plz take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1525934
<sunk8> suprengr, nope. That person had a wireless. probably a propereitry driver. I am using rj45 ethernet cable.
<professor_G> sunk8,  i see your issue now
<hspaans> sunk8: do you have a firewall running?
<Gimped> noboot: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html <<< try that
<bihari> can any one help me
<arpad2> after refresh rate change, screen goes black in 10.04, any suggestions what to do?
<sunk8> hspaans, no sir. nothing other than the sweet iptables. But I can ping the sites, so i dont think there should be a problem, rite?
<bihari> my office system did not permit in between two systems
<bihari> i have a linksys router in between
<bihari> share-admin
<bihari> i am configuring but it says searching, trying and is not happening
<FloodBot1> bihari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azure_> 咋都是英文？
<hspaans> sunk8: turn it off
<hspaans> sunk8: most likely you have broken pMTU discovery
<noboot> Gimped, why doesnst grub-install install itself in the MBR?
<suprengr> professor_G: cheers mate
<sunk8> hspaans, pMTU?
<sunk8> hspaans, could you plz translate it into nooby english?
<Gimped> noboot: not sure, should ask the devs that question =)
<noboot> Gimped, ooh i picked /dev/sda  in stead of /dev/sda1 now.. and that works!
<hspaans> sunk8: turn iptables off, drop all rules and try again
<noboot> i wonder whats the difference
<noboot> gonna try a reboot
<noboot> bye
<tr33m4n> surely you'd install grub to mbr of /dev/sda?
<tr33m4n> oh wait
<tr33m4n> u said that
<Gimped> noboot: gratz =)
<noboot> i dont know what sda or sda1 mean
<sunk8> okay, ill be back soon. gotta reboot. same comp. ;-)
<sunk8> hspaans, okay, ill be back soon. gotta reboot. same comp. ;-)
<Gimped> noboot: sda = soft drive something 1
<AVkrakkle> quick question: how do i tell my sound card to use snd-ctxfi instead of snd-hda-intel?
<Gimped> noboot:  i think
<hspaans> sunk8: reboot? why
<noboot> i'll google it
<arpad2> after refresh rate change, screen goes black in 10.04, any suggestions what to do?
<noboot> i could use some extra knowlegde:)
<noboot> oh, sda1 means partition 1 on sda
<tr33m4n> :)
<Gimped> noboot: yeap something like that =P
<RealEyes> i cant get root access
<RealEyes> what is the default p word?
<tr33m4n> RealEyes, try doing sudo before your command, the default password is your password
<tr33m4n> ie, your user password
<tr33m4n> if your trying to log on as root from gdm, that's not gonna work
<tr33m4n> you could enable the account, however it's not recommended
<Cheery> hi. could you propose a small webserver that I could use simply by starting it in directory where I've got the contents I want to put up?
<Cheery> there's no other http servers on my system
<tFF> RealEyes, u may login as a default user then "sudo su -" to become root
<tFF> the root's pass is the same as for the default user
<Cheery> also, could someone FINALLY update the chromium-browser to newest version from that old version 5?
<tr33m4n> Cheery, have a look at lighttpd, might be what you need
<tFF> RealEyes, yeah, and u gonna do this from terminal
<vu1kan> i've got a netgear wnr834bv2 that got reset to factory defaults, when i plug an ethernet cable into it, my ubuntu doesn't even see that i've got a viable ethernet connection...i went into network connections and set everything to automatic, and it still won't connect to the router's config; it was working fine before the reset...any suggestions as to why this is?
<xibalba> professor_G , is that something you offer here regularly? remote linux support via ssh?
<Wintermute_> Hi all! :)
<Wintermute_> Small question regarding system update...
<tr33m4n> also to update chromium I added the repositories found in Ubuntu Tweak
<Wintermute_> What are updates that are not security updates?
<tr33m4n> I get the daily builds
<Cheery> Wintermute_: they are other updates
<Cheery> Wintermute_: simple eh?
<Cheery> Wintermute_: it ought read somewhere unless that feature is broken.
<hspaans> Wintermute_: little bugfixes that needed to be fixed due to broken functionality or experience
<Wintermute_> Cheery: Ahhh
<AVkrakkle> how can i tell my soundcard what drivers to use?  every site i go to says system>preferences>sound but I'm not seeing any options for ALSA
<Wintermute_> Cheery: Ok. But it don't change version of the package itself correct?
<professor_G> xibalba,  no moastley by controlling thir computer (moving the mouse .etc)
<Wintermute_> Cheery: Like, ubuntu 10.04 will use php 5.3 forever correct?
<Cheery> Wintermute_: depends.
<tr33m4n> Wintermute: you can downgrade to 5.2, I had to do that for a successful Drupal installation
<Wintermute_> Cheery: on what?
<Cheery> there's minor updates and then there's major updates
<Cheery> major updates break backwards compatibility at least partially
<ussa> help please how can i install messenger on ubuntu
<RealEyes> do you guys know how to get 'sensors' on your panel?
<Wintermute_> tr33m4n: You can run drupal now on 5.3 :P
<Cheery> ussa: install pidgin internet client
<tr33m4n> ussa, what sort of messenger?
<RealEyes> when I try to add and search for it, nothing comes up
<hspaans> ussa: start empathy
<tr33m4n> Wintermute: true, but many plugins don't worj
<tr33m4n> *wor
<ussa> hotmail
<Wintermute_> Cheery: Ok, but major upgrades are only from major version changes (like from 09.10 to 10.04)
<hspaans> ussa: it support microsoft messanger / communicator
<Wintermute_> correct?
<Cheery> Wintermute_: minor updates fix little things that are just unspecced or wrong behavior.
<livo1> hello
<Wintermute_> Cheery: But it should not change the version of the software it self...
<tFF> RealEyes, what kinda sesors? cpu, mem, network, disk - just add system monitor applet
<RealEyes> cpu
<Wintermute_> Cheery: Lets say that my app works with apache2.2
<Cheery> Wintermute_: it does. That's really important anyway.
<sunk8> hspaans, I'm back. No go.
<RealEyes> tFF: thats not the right one.
<sunk8> hspaans, firewall is not an issue.
<tFF> RealEyes, add system monitor applet to the panel
<Cheery> Say the user is having an old version of the software, that's going to be visible from version number if it gets updated whenever fixes arrive.
<Wintermute_> Cheery: And then, one day... I just run a plain apt-get upgrade to apply security fixes and it change my apache to 2.3???
<Wintermute_> Cheery: This is not the expected behaviour I guess...
<tFF> RealEyes, and the choose sensors u want
<Cheery> Wintermute_: the major version number ought not change without user intervention, of course.
<tFF> RealEyes, *then
<sunk8> By the way a really weird thing happened... I can search through the google search bar through firefox. But I installed opera, so it's not a browser issue.
<sunk8> hspaans, By the way a really weird thing happened... I can search through the google search bar through firefox. But I installed opera, so it's not a browser issue.
<Cheery> that's the case with python, (2.4, 2.5, 2.6, 2.7 are all different packages)
<rumbert> In APT preferences, how can a package source such as Ubuntu release or 'security update' be preferred?
<tFF> RealEyes, i assume u r in gnome
<Wintermute_> Cheery: I think it should change to <same_distro_main_version_package>-ubuntu<revision> no?
<RealEyes> yes i am
<Wintermute_> Cheery: Ok... thanks! :) so no security update are actually functionality fixes :D
<Wintermute_> Cheery: thanks!! :)
<good_fellow> !
<Cheery> Wintermute_: that's the case. Though there are minor and major version numbers.
<Cheery> and the versioning is bit different on every program anyway.
<Wintermute_> Cheery: I guess the minor can change, but it don't brake backward compatibility
<Cheery> though if features change during the run of version number, that version change should be major.
<RealEyes> what is that terminal command to update restriced packages or something?
<Wintermute_> Cheery: Good... Thanks!
<Algorithm_42> hi
<Wintermute_> Cheery: See ya
<Cheery> There's one exception though.
<Cheery> oh. he left already.
<arpad2> after refresh rate change, screen goes black in 10.04, any suggestions what to do?
<Cheery> well, maybe he understands that if software update doesn't break backwards compatibility, it's discussable whether major version number change is required.
<RealEyes> arpad2, someone just had that same problem...
<spungo> arpad2: yeah, I suggest you leave the refresh rate as it was. *chortle*
<thune3> sunk8: is it an mtu issue anyway? does "ping wikipedia.org" work and "ping -s 1472 wikipedia.org" not work?
<asktoby> Just recently installed the latest Ubuntu. When I was first using it, the envelope in the tray would turn green occasionally.
<rumbert> I think it would be something with Pin: release a=??????  What are the values for Ubuntu?  is different than debian.
<asktoby> Presumably to let me know of new mails and broadcasts. Not any more! Any idea why?
<X-Raimo> hello, I compiled new kernel using make bzImage modules modules_install install. But there's no initrd file. Why? And how to create it?
<hspaans> rumbert: the backend is the same
<tr33m4n> rumpert: release a=Lucid/Karmic etc
<arpad2> spungo: how to do this?
<arpad2> chortle
<tFF> RealEyes, 1 more thing. are u using une lucid or desktop one?
<RealEyes> how do i tell?
<RealEyes> I just put in: sudo apt-get install sensors-applet vlc
<tFF> RealEyes, is a ver for netbook version or generic for desktop?
<tFF> RealEyes, typos, sorty
<tFF> sorry )
<tr33m4n> does anyone else find that when updating server 10.04 sometimes /usr/bin/<command> gets their priveledges removed? after an update I found apt-get without any at all! had to chmod
<RealEyes> im on a desktop
<RealEyes> want to read my terminal?
<RealEyes> I can pastebin...
<tFF> RealEyes, have u succeeded with your sensors?
<RealEyes> No sensors found!
<noboot> hi, i upgraded ubuntu and now it doesnt boot up. i did grub-install from live-cd and now i just get a grub prompt at reboot. What should i do?
<hspaans> tr33m4n: create a bugreport
<tr33m4n> noboot: did you specify the root partition for the grub-install?
<noboot> tr33m4n, yes
<tr33m4n> hspaans: good idea
<tFF> RealEyes, just press right mouse on your panel and "add to panel" "system monitor" applet. that's it
<noboot> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/dddddd  /dev/sda1
<noboot> like that
<noboot> it said it was successful
<RealEyes> tFF its not working
<rumbert> hspaans: the valid values are different.  For Debian, it would be 'stable'
<tr33m4n> noboot: try doing it to /dev/sda rather than /dev/sda1
<pipim> or.id
<tFF> RealEyes, how come? what do you mean by?
<noboot> oh sorry, i did it with /dev/sda
<noboot> not 1
<hspaans> rumbert: no
<rumbert> noboot: install package mbr and put it on your MBR
<RealEyes> tFF: read my terminal, I'll pastebin it
<rumbert> hspaans: what do you mean?
<noboot> how do i put it on my MBR?
<tr33m4n> noboot: when you upgraded did you upgrade grub as well? you might be using grub-legacy
<hspaans> rumbert: you put in a release name and stable is only an alias
<noboot> it says grub 1.98 (thats the new one, i think) in the grub prompt i get at boot up
<rumbert> noboot: I do not remember.  I found out from the included documentation, which would be in /usr/share/doc/mbr .
<rumbert> hspaans: no longer.  The release name, like 'squeeze' or 'woody' is no longer valid.
<rumbert> noboot: you put grub on the partition, right?  something needs to run from the MBR to pass off the boot to the partition
<hspaans> rumbert: woody isn't part of the report, but squeeze is
<noboot> rumbert, how do i do that? probably not
<hspaans> rumbert: and squeeze just runs fine here
<rumbert> hspaans: I don't know what you mean by report.  But both are release names.
<txomin> hola
<noboot> rumbert, it gives a grub prompt at boot-up.. doesnt that mean grub is installed somewhere?
<tr33m4n> noboot: you may have to chroot into your installation from a live cd and issue update-grub
<hspaans> rumbert: they need to be release names that are part of the repositories you're using and woody is not been part of the repo for a long time now
<rumbert> noboot: yes, but is that grub remnant from former install and you have 2 grub installs?
<Aruzsi_> Hi There! rdesktop without window frame is a bug or a feature? Looks like a window without window manager.
<internet2007137> 说话
<rumbert> noboot: i see you said it is new version
<noboot> i just did update-grub and it repaired something
<rumbert> noboot: what you need to do depends on whether you installed grub most recently to MBR or partition.
<rumbert> noboot: that is best.  try it
<internet2007137> shift
<AVkrakkle> how can i tell my soundcard what driver to use?  i'm trying to switch my X-Fi from the default to snd_ctxfi
<tr33m4n> noboot: i'd recommend booting live cd again, select boot from first hard disk, and issue grub-install from installation rather than live cd
<tr33m4n> noboot: wait, grub-update even
<noboot> how do i select boot from first hard disk?
<swj> Hi all!
<noboot> im in a live cd right now
<tr33m4n> noboot: there should be an option on the menu that appears when you boot the live cd
<tr33m4n> noboot: you'll have to restart
<noboot> i dont think i got an option
<noboot> i'll try it now
<tr33m4n> noboot: ok
<noboot> brb
<tr33m4n> ok
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hi swaj
<internet2007137> 说中立
<livo1> AVkrakkle: SB0910?
<swj> who is from Ukraine?
<hspaans> internet2007137: try #ubuntu-cn
<Neno_q8> hi i have problem with java , http://pastebin.com/Eiw4eSWh
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I'm going to guess, no.... what are you referring to?
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, keep in mind.  Never used Linux before.
<rumbert> Neno_q8: looks like perhaps probem with application packaging
<livo1> internet2007137: 请加入 乌班图中文irc频道。 #ubuntu-cn
<AVkrakkle> Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
<zlcl> hi - using 10.04. having external monitor connected to laptop, I can't hit 'apply' in the Monitor Preferences screen (It doesn't do anything).
<mvk> i got a mainline ppa kernel installed, but now ubu wants to install a new kernel from ubu repos
<mvk> how do i prevent this from happening?
<Sheepherd> hi guys im trying to install openusb but i keep getting following error with "./configure": http://paste.pocoo.org/show/241476/ i tried to reinstall pkg-config but it didnt change anything
<hspaans> mvk: put it on hold
<mvk> hspaans: ?
<swj> to zlcl: you must find drivers for your vodeo
<sheos123> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<caac> hey guys, how can I retrieve data from a .img file?
<zlcl> swj: cheers.
<hspaans> mvk: you need to put those packages on hold
<arpad2> after refresh rate change, screen goes black in 10.04, any suggestions what to do?
<livo1> AVkrakkle: USB sound card or a PCI?
<tr33m4n> caac: should be able to open it with the archive manager
<Neno_q8> hi i have problem with java , http://pastebin.com/Eiw4eSWh
<mvk> hspaans: how?
<caac> kk tr33m4n
<hspaans> mvk: see the apt-get how manual
<AVkrakkle> livo1: PCI
<zlcl> swj: are these present in the default repository ?
<sheos123> de colombia  como estas
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I know ALSA supports it.  I just need to tell it to use the ALSA drivers.
<RealEyes> bye #ubuntu lol
<caac> tr33m4n: it says "The file is of an unknown type" when I double-click it
<hspaans> caac: it depends on the layout. if it is an iso then file-roller can do it for you
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I just don't know the command, and I can't find it anywhere.
<hspaans> arpad2: don't change your refresh rate
<swj> to zlcl: no. but try to look at the device manufacturer
<caac> hspaans: a guy told me it was a backup, 'cause I'll need to reformat my flash drive
<arpad2> hspaans: unfortunately I ve already done it :(
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Official website should provide a sound card driver
<hspaans> caac: file <filename>
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I read that it's no longer necessary with the ALSA drivers.
<caac> error :/
<caac> the file has a lock icon on it though
<AVkrakkle> livo1: The card says it's using snd-hda-intel, though.
<caac> so I'll try to open it as root
<hspaans> arpad2: try the xrandr command
<tr33m4n> caac: you could use the dd command to extract its contents
<AVkrakkle> livo1: How do I tell it to use snd-ctxfi?
<caac> tr33m4n: how?
<tr33m4n> caac: or mount the img, then copy the contents
<hspaans> caac: that means it is or read-only or not readable for you
<livo1> AVkrakkle: If not, then change the system - preferences - sound - the hardware, the following configuration file options
<arpad2> hspaans : ok
<caac> so I'll open it as root?
<abhijit> hello guys whats up?
<tr33m4n> caac: mount -a -o ro,loop image.img /media/image
<swj> to  zlcl: also seek to i-net may already have someone like that and someone laid drv
<caac> tr33m4n: I only got a flash drive
<caac> which is messed up
<livo1> AVkrakkle: system - preferences - sound - the hardware, the following configuration file options
<froud> Hi, Ubuntu 9.10. What package(s) must I install in order to get a CUPS Development Environment so that I can make from src?
<caac> I tried opening it as root, it still gives me the error: The file is of an unknown type
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I'm looking at the Hardware tab right now.  The only option is "Profile."
<tr33m4n> froud: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<hspaans> caac: what does file <filename> say when you run it as root?
<caac> hspaans: does it require a sudo?
<livo1> AVkrakkle: 你的系统版本是什么？
<ertu> i know this is kind of irrelevant with ubuntu but..  I was giving xfce a try. While I was browsing through themes it crashed and now I can't log into xfce. Any ideas?
<internet2007137> server
<caac> hspaans: dump.img: data
<caac> oCean_: hey!!
<oCean_> caac: hi
<caac> oCean_: after 12h, it finally finished creating the dump.img :D
<froud> tr33m4n: thx
<hspaans> caac: how did you create it?
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Your system version?
<tr33m4n> froud: no worries :)
<AVkrakkle> livo1: You mean like.... OS version?
<caac> hspaans: a dd command, can't remember, I'll ask
<livo1> AVkrakkle: yes
<caac> oCean_: how can I retrieve the data from the file?
<AVkrakkle> livo1: 10.04
<AVkrakkle> livo1: Lol, what was with the Chinese?
<oCean_> caac: wow. That's a looong time. However, copying the image to another image should be lots quicker
<oCean_> caac: well, there is the challenge :)
<caac> English please
<oCean_> caac: the problem is, that the image file is not really a blockdevice, so it won't play nice with partitions
<abhijit> ertu, try in #xubuntu
<livo1> AVkrakkle: I am also, but I have just told you the options
<ertu> abhijit, alright thanks
<AVkrakkle> livo1: Hmm... I keep reading the same thing, but I don't see anything on that tab but Profile.
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Oh, I am Chinese, and English is not good, where you can be certain of the exercises.
<oCean_> caac: the dump is merely a backup, just in case. If we can come up with a solution, you would be able to try that on the real device, but maybe someone can come up with anything you could try on the image file (I haven't yet)
<AVkrakkle> livo1: Ah.  Cool.
<caac> oh, so the dump can be used after I reformatted my flash drive?
<oCean_> caac: anyway, you could try a 'mount -o loop /path/to/image.img /mnt' and see if any errors show up
<livo1> AVkrakkle: thx
<llutz> caac: thats an image of a raw-drive? use losetup with offset option to mount it/access data
<lukas_xx> Hi all, I have a problem with install nvidia drivers, especially with a package nvidia-settings. There is Depends: screen-resolution-extra (<= 0.11). In repository I have only screen-resolution-extra 0.13. Do you know a solution how can I install nvidia-settings. Thanks a lot for your help.
<caac> oCean_ and llutz, don't confuse me lol
<caac> what should I do?
<oCean_> llutz: any ideas? the original device seemed to have lost its partitiontable
<oCean_> caac: try the mount command first? No harm in that
<caac> ok
<ski_> Also it depend have you make dd of ex. /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Your sound card may not be supported. Ubuntu's support for some hardware is not very good. Especially in the many factory and did not develop the appropriate driver under linux. What you are to use sound recording?
<caac> oCean_: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I'm using a Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio.
<oCean_> caac: try adding -t vfat ?
<llutz> oCean_: i havent read all. its an image of a drive which lost partition-table and he wants to restore that table? dd if=file.img of=/dev/sdX count=1
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I read that it is now supported with ALSA.
<llutz> caac: http://tinyurl.com/rawimage
<Cheery> ARGHL
<AVkrakkle> livo1: But it wants to use the HDA Intel drivers for some reason.  I don't know how to tell it to use ALSA.
<hspaans> caac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Cheery> I look for a small httpd I could run from command line to test a small static web-app
<oCean_> llutz: the usbdrive had apparently lost its partitiontable. Just to make sure he dd the device to an image on disk, that way creating a backup on disk. Partitiontable is still not there
<ski_> if dd has been done like dd if=/dev/sdX ... there is also partition table on dump.
<Cheery> lovelyfully all apps I found just are horrible >:Ö
<caac> llutz: I'll do "dd if=dump.img of=/dev/sdb count=1"
<oCean_> caac: I don't see how that would restore the partition table
<llutz> caac: stop, i misread your problem
<hspaans> caac: see the page as partition tables can be recovered (read guessed)
<caac> oh ok
<ravibn> Hi! I am unable to print on Karmic 9.10 The printer setup seems to be alright
<oCean_> caac: you re-tried the mount with -t vfat ?
<caac> add - t vfat to the end, k
<abhijit> !printer | ravibn
<ubottu> ravibn: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Your sound card and the same as my. But I is USB interface, can be used directly. The default is ALSA.
<caac> oCean_: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<caac>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<caac>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<caac>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Benkinooby> hmmm, i am trying to get automount for usb's running on my system (ubuntu 10.04, fluxbox gui), but on the ubuntuwebsite i didn't see any usefull information and other forums are far outdated. what processes are required to run to get a successful auto mount? when i plug in a pendrive, it get a window telling me "unable to mount [pendrivename]. not authorized". so it lloks like automount is up and running, but my permissions are f**** up. where can i
<FloodBot1> caac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benkinooby> start to search for the problem?
<caac> oh dear, sorry
<AVkrakkle> livo1:  Hmm... I don't know what to do, then.  It's not using the ALSA drivers.
<ravibn> abhijit : all the setup seems to be ok. When I print from any doc it does create a job and the printer head also moves but no characters are printed
<llutz> caac: try using "testdisk" to recover the partitions
<abhijit> ravibn, dunno
<caac> llutz: tried that, analyze and deeper analyze gave me shit
<livo1> AVkrakkle: You can try to post on the forum. I found that people who use linux very enthusiastic.
<Jibadeeha> is it possible to install ubuntu to an usb memory stick so i can use it on various laptops - sort of like a portable installation
<arpad2> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<oCean_> caac: llutz might have a good point there. You can install "testdisk" from repository
<AVkrakkle> livo1:  Cool.  I'll try that.  Thank you.
<ravibn> this is a very strange printer problem I am facing with this printer HP deskjet f300
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Maybe try other sound card drivers to support the sound card can be used.
<caac> it's installed
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Because a lot of hardware drivers in linux under essentially the same way. The sound card I can use many types of driving.
<AVkrakkle> livo1: I noticed.  I just wish I knew how to do something as basic as pick which one it uses.
<llutz> caac: you can try "gpart" too for partition-recovery
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Synaptic Software Manager.
<ravibn> I have a strange help with my printer HP deskjet F300 any help is appreciated
<caac> gparted?
<slidinghorn> !ask | ravibn - :)
<ubottu> ravibn - :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> caac: gpart
<tr33m4n> ravibn: what's the problem?
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Flexible use of search function.
<caac> kk, installing
<AVkrakkle> livo1: Hmmm.... Nice!
<caac> installed
<ravibn> tr334n : I have the printer setup alright when I print from any document it creates a print Q job
<oCean_> caac: as for the testdisk part, from the manualpage is seems to work with imagefiles too. llutz might correct me here, but I think a "testdisk /path/to/image.img" should get things started
<ravibn> tr334n : also it prints on the printer
<ravibn> tr334n : that is it moves the printer head and paper but no characters are printed
<llutz> oCean_: this kind of recovery always should be done from images, never from real devices
<caac> so I'll do oCean_'s command
<ravibn> tr334n : only a blank sheet is ejected
<oCean_> llutz: understood
<ravibn> tr33m4n : so what do you think abt this problem ?
<tr33m4n> ravibn: try printing an ubuntu test page from the printer manager
<ak-48> hi all :D
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Oil
<tr33m4n> ravibn: if that works then it's not your printer
<AVkrakkle> livo1: What's that?
<tr33m4n> ravibn: the printers not your problem that is
<caac> oCean_:
<caac> Proceed or sudo?
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Refueling........
<ravibn> tr33m4n :  where is this printer manager
<AVkrakkle> livo1: Refueling with what?
<oCean_> caac: don't think sudo is needed, if so, you'll get an error message soon enough
<PeterNL> Hi, my wifi connection sometimes disconnects, and I can't reconnect unil I reboot. Atheros AR928X PCIe adapter (ath9k) on 9.10 32bit
<oCean_> caac: if the imagefile is owned by your user, that is
<ravibn> tr33m4n : ????
<caac> well it says "Note: Some disks won't appear unless you are root user."
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Buttoned your sound card.
<tr33m4n> ravibn: currently using the dreaded XP... at a guess I'd say System>Preferences? or maybe Administration
<caac> it's root
<caac> so I'll do sudo
<AVkrakkle> livo1: What does that mean?
<PeterNL> ravibn: system>administration>printing
<tr33m4n> PeterNL: thanks :p
<caac> gonna disconnect, brb
<ravibn> tr33m4n : that is only printer configuration
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Ha  ha ha, that is, you need to find the driver as soon as possible so that  your sound card to work together, so that your efforts mean.
<AVkrakkle> livo1: Oh, I see.
<PeterNL> Hi, my wifi connection sometimes disconnects, and I can't reconnect unil I reboot. I do have this problem with any network. Atheros AR928X PCIe adapter (ath9k) on 9.10 32bit
<ravibn> tr33m4n : I used win XP to print on the same printer and it does the job so there is no problem with the printer at all
<tr33m4n> ravibn: there should be an option to print a test page in the printer preferences (sorry, I'm currently using XP, therefore don't have my ubuntu install to reference)
<livo1> AVkrakkle: Chinese and English speech patterns of difference.
<erUSUL> PeterNL: enything in dmesg when it disconnects ?
<tr33m4n> ravibn: oh ok
<AVkrakkle> livo1: Ha ha, I understand.  Your English is very good, though.
<tr33m4n> ravibn: what exactly are you trying to print?
<PeterNL> Maybe... I'll try to look in older syslogs if I can find something
<ravibn> tr33m4n : any document you take and print it just ejects a blank page after moving the printer head
<erUSUL> PeterNL: also install this package ( newer drivers ) linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<PeterNL> erUSUL: I'll try that
<tr33m4n> ravibn: try deleting the printer from the print manager, and add it again
<caac1> back
<caac1> oCean_: partition table > intel?
<ravibn> tr33m4n : I hv given the print the test page let me see what comes out
<ravibn> tr33m4n : in the printer Q it displays as processing
<caac> oCean_: you there?
<ravibn> tr33m4n : it completed the printing job but a blank paper
<caac> oCean_: nvm, I chose Intel, I'll do analyze now
<oCean_> caac: back. But i have no experience in using testdisk.. I just saw some examples, seems to provide possibility to analyse?
<caac> analyzing atm oCean_
<caac> seems to work
<caac> I'll continue
<sawsereqwa>  hi all, i'm about to install some form of Linux on a new laptop, I've never used 64bit Linux and i'm now wondering whether it's time to switch.  Any thoughts on hardware/drivers with 32 vs 64. any other aspects I should consider ?   It's a W510 Thinkpad with an i7 CPU
<caac> or wait, should I do "load backup"?
<om26er> sawsereqwa, +1 for 64bit
<oCean_> caac: really don't know. Would that be a backup of the partitiontable? could be
<abhijit> !64 | sawsereqwa
<ubottu> sawsereqwa: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<caac> idk ><
<caac> llutz: you there?
<sawsereqwa> ye i know they're supported, but are the repos the same, are the drivers as good etc..
<iceroot> sawsereqwa: 64bit working fine now
<sawsereqwa> i'll probably be putting xubuntu
<ravibn> sawsereqwa : Hi! none of the Ubuntu disto worked on my laptop
<Tomashe> wondering .. there is a way to install gui on my ubuntu server 10.4?
<abhijit> sawsereqwa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<iceroot> sawsereqwa: repos are the same (adrress) but its using amd64/all instead of i386/all
<Tomashe> if yes .. how
<PeterNL> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/cvkKeiF8
<iceroot> Tomashe: sure
<abhijit> Tomashe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<sawsereqwa> abhijit, thanks
<HarryS> Which way is the "cleanest" way to upgrade Ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04? It's on a customer's remote box, and I wish to upgrade it via ssh, but I also wish to minimise any potential problems that I would need to drive over and fix. I would also prefer for the user to not notice any changes after the upgrade if possible.
<iceroot> Tomashe: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<abhijit> Tomashe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu -desktop
<oCean_> caac: did it display any partition layout yet?
<ravibn> sawsereqwa : on a core i7 cpu u need a kernel with i686 kernel so none of the Ubuntu downloads that are available currently work with core i7
<caac> dunno oCean_ ><, I'm a newbie
<iceroot> HarryS: the normal upgrade,way but remeber this
<iceroot> !controls | HarryS
<ubottu> HarryS: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ravibn> sawsereqwa : this is my first hand experience
<caac> I'll pm
<Tomashe> -desktop is unknown somehting like that
<sawsereqwa> iceroot, i mean does it take longer to package 64bit programs/is it harder. should i expect the same programs available as easily.  will it be harder for me to compile stuff that isn't in the repos ?  say I need libxyz
<abhijit> Tomashe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> sawsereqwa: its the same
<abhijit> Tomashe, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for kde
<HarryS> iceroot: "normal upgrade"? I thought there are many different ways.
<iceroot> HarryS: do-release-upgrade
<iceroot> !upgrade | HarryS
<ubottu> HarryS: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> HarryS: of course in a screen-session
<HarryS> all right cool, thanks
<iceroot> Tomashe: but why need a gui on the server-edition? why not using the normal ubuntu-installation?
<iceroot> but that brings an interesting question, is ubuntu-desktop on 10.04 lts supported 5 years or 3 years?
<iceroot> server-edition
<psycho_oreos> I think all lts are supported for 5 years
<psycho_oreos> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<psycho_oreos> partially correct there I am
<iceroot> psycho_oreos: but server and desktop are using the same repos
<psycho_oreos> iceroot, doesn't matter, its up to the policy makers, so servers are supported for 5 years on lts
<Slowmove> is there any programs for playing bluray discs on linux yet?
<iceroot> psycho_oreos: but server comes without ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> Slowmove: no (not drm protected ones, which are all you can  buy)
<psycho_oreos> iceroot, you can always install the desktop later, just don't expect to gain 5 years worth of support using desktop packages with server backends
<sawsereqwa> iceroot, thanks, i'll go ahead with 64 then
<vak> hi all
<iceroot> psycho_oreos: i know,  but i think you get the queestion wrong/cant answer the question
<abhijit> sawsereqwa, i m using 64 bit lucid
<Slowmove> iceroot - is there any development in that area. Any projects aiming for playing those or is the DRM to hard to fix?
<HarryS> Is the Ubuntu team considering switching the button sides in the next release, how it was prior to 10.04? I understand it's an easy config change, but why?
<iceroot> Slowmove: there are projects atm there is a project for normmal blu-ray
<psycho_oreos> iceroot, then I don't understand what is your question. Yes server does not come with desktop as standard is only because its meant to be for computers to be dedicated and usually headless
<thyri0n> i almost got used to the buttons on the left side
<thyri0n> ;)
<slidinghorn> HarryS, they have plans to keep them in their current spot (on the left) as they want to put "new stuff" in the right corner...not sure what though
<HarryS> Q_Q That's crappy in my opinion.
<mitiora> ./msg NickServ identify meteor
<thyri0n> was quite a nice idea, I like it
<MatBoy> are there still issues with flash and so on on 64bits versions ?
<iceroot> psycho_oreos: the question is, what packages have 5 years support in lts, only the default packages which comes with the installation or all? if all, why desktop edition has only 3 years if they are using the same repos
 * MatBoy installed 32bit on his 64 bit lappy :S
<thyri0n> makes it bit more distinctive
<abhijit> !identify | mitiora
<ubottu> mitiora: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<iceroot> MatBoy: there is no amd64 flash anymore
<thyri0n> hi slidinghorn by the way :)
<WaltzingAlong> iceroot: packages for lucid
<MatBoy> iceroot: that sucks ?
<slidinghorn> hey thyri0n
<psycho_oreos> iceroot, whatever packages native to server, so whatever that came on server as standard will most likely have 5 years support
<iceroot> psycho_oreos: so no ubuntu-desktop
<HarryS> I think it looks stupid, users might click the X while chosing the file menu, and it also discourages Windows users to use Ubuntu now (most people don't want huge change)
<thyri0n> got back to Ubuntu 10.04 after some serious distro hopping
<abhijit> MatBoy, switch to 64 bit
<MatBoy> abhijit: yeah I need to, my laptop is slow of you ask me
<MatBoy> with 32 bits
<psycho_oreos> iceroot, yes because ubuntu-desktop requires xorg and other things and that isn't standard part of server release
<thyri0n> HarryS: from a usability point of view it's possibly stupid
<abhijit> MatBoy, hmm
<thyri0n> mac users will like it though
<thyri0n> :D
<garry> how to install gnome shell in ubnntu 10.04
<iceroot> psycho_oreos: but what about packages which dont have a gui and does not come by default (e.g. vim)
<aeon-ltd> MatBoy: what spec is your laptop anyway?
<psycho_oreos> iceroot, they most likely fall under desktop but I wouldn't know
<aeon-ltd> garry: you mean gnome-terminal, just go to synaptics or use apt
<MatBoy> aeon-ltd: lenovo t61 with a T7100 and 2GB
<aeon-ltd> MatBoy: clock speed?
<HarryS> Who cares about Mac users? The majority of computer users (and those switching to Ubuntu) use(d) Windows.
<abhijit> mitiora if that was your password then chage it immidiatly
<MatBoy> aeon-ltd: 2x 1,8Ghz
<thyri0n> HarryS: absolutely right there
<aeon-ltd> HarryS: yeah true, market share for macs are low, i could probably see iOS users take over full OSX users ina bout 5 years
<ikonia> MatBoy: that laptop will have no issues with flash
<Tomashe> after i installed the gui how do i witch to it? i user putty to remove control the server
<ikonia> MatBoy: if you install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the package manager you will get flash
<abhijit> Tomashe, it will automatically login to gui
<MatBoy> ikonia: no, but it's slow overal... I mean... I think I need 64bits for a more stable system... as I have on my other systems too
<ikonia> MatBoy: you think wrong
<ikonia> MatBoy: you won't notice any visual difference in general usage between 32/64bit
<MatBoy> ikonia: 32bits on 64bits HW is not always stable and fast
<ikonia> MatBoy: yes it is
<iceroot> was there a develop-channel on freenode for ubuntu?
<MatBoy> iceroot: ubuntu+1
<Tomashe> it's not
<ikonia> MatBoy: the only time it's a problem is if you exceed 4GB of ram, and use the PAE kernel
<iceroot> MatBoy: that is beta-channel
<ikonia> irk: #ubuntu-devel
<MatBoy> oh indeed :)
<ikonia> oops
<iceroot> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> iceroot: #ubuntu-devel
<aeon-ltd> MatBoy: full 64bits performance will not actually be achieved until a few years, when there is a coding overhaul.
<aeon-ltd> MatBoy: the problem most likely lies in the software your using
<aeon-ltd> *not the OS, yes i know its software aswell
<MatBoy> aeon-ltd: yeah true, but I run it on my desktop for a long time and it's more stable I get the feeling
<ikonia> MatBoy: are you experiencing visual slow performance, or processing slow performance
<MatBoy> and why should I go to 64 bits anyway than, if mem is the only issue
<ikonia> MatBoy: don't got to 64bit then
<vak> Ubuntu was installed as guest OS un VMWare running under Mac OS X. Now I try to play the this Ubuntu-guest image under VMWare that runs also in Ubuntu and... no networking :( I hope I should just change some things in my Ubuntu-guest OS?
<MatBoy> ikonia: slow performance, ok my disk is encrypted but even than... a lot of CPU usage for nothing and so on
<ikonia> MatBoy: is performance visually slow, or cpu/processing slow
<aeon-ltd> MatBoy: my advice, as ubuntu grows stay away from stock configs, e.g. gnome + compiz unless your gpu can handle it
<PeterNL> MatBoy: what process is using the cpu?
<NeverGone> hello
<caac> anyone familiar with TestDisk?
<iceroot> !anyone | caac
<MatBoy> ikonia: both
<ubottu> caac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<caac> dude I asked my question
<ikonia> MatBoy: ok, visually slow is a good chance xorg is miss-configured, that's a common issue,
<MatBoy> aeon-ltd: even compiz runs smooth on my eeepc :)
<ikonia> MatBoy: processing slow, lets look at what's hogging th eresource
<iceroot> caac: maybe but we dont scroll the channel to see if someone asked a real question
<ikonia> MatBoy: yes, but that may have a supported/correctly configured card
<PeterNL> (I don't have problems with gnome+compiz. I like it and it's fast. 2*2,1 GHz + 4Gram + HD4570 @ 9.10 32bit pae)
<caac> wtf?
<garry> how to install gnome shell
<tukadafoonday> Hey people, i am new to linux, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and when it was installing the update my computer locked up, anywho, now it hangs on the bootup and says the following (Process:407) Glib-warning**getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0) any help would be great - thanks in advanced
<ikonia> why are you all referencing your system spec to compiz ?
<aeon-ltd> MatBoy: i wouldn't run compiz unless it was useful in some way
<ikonia> MatBoy: what video card is in the problem machine ?
<MatBoy> PeterNL: depends on, I was bittorenting, and what version I use... it defuncts and cannot be killed using the pid, and that is with more programs... I have the idea that encryption is not that fast but people say you should not notice it
<Tomashe> hmm looks like i need vnc
<Tomashe> anyone could help me with that
<Tomashe> ?
<MatBoy> aeon-ltd: I use it a lot
<garry> gnome shell on ubuntu how can i install it
<ikonia> garry: search for the package in the ubuntu repos
<aeon-ltd> garry: you mean gnome-terminal, just go to synaptics or use apt
<ikonia> garry: then mark it for install
<ikonia> gnome shell is a gnome 3 feature
<PeterNL> torrents *can* use a lot of cpu. Is that all?
<MatBoy> ikonia: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ikonia> MatBoy: ok, so that should be a supported but low powered device
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: torrents genreally hover over aroun 2-4% of cpu
<MatBoy> PeterNL: but 100% all the time ?
<garry> where i search the in ubuntu repos
<ikonia> MatBoy: you need to make sure your xorg ocnfig is using the "intel" driver
<ikonia> garry: gnome 3 is not released yet
<caac> so.. anyone familiar with testdisk?
<garry> and other gnome shell can i download
<tukadafoonday> I don't mean to be pushy, but can anyone help with my problem?
<PeterNL> On my P3 600MHZ I have had over 90% when calculating the hashes of a few gigabytes of torrent. I don't know what that would be on a modern cpu...
<Tomashe> guys how do i install a vnc client ?
<MatBoy> he damn, is xorg.conf not used anymore... ?
<MatBoy> this was changed I thought
<ikonia> Tomashe: there are plenty in the ubuntu repos, open the pacakge manager and search
<garry> ikonia i need to install any version of gnome shell
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: what client?
<PeterNL> MatBoy: depends on what drivers you use
<ikonia> garry: it's not available until gnome-3
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: get a console and type sudo aptitude install vlc
<Tomashe> server sorry
<PeterNL> aeon-ltd: transmission (headless)
<MatBoy> PeterNL: just a default 10.04 install
<ikonia> MatBoy: xorg is used if you hardcode it, if there are parameters (file empty) that are empty, gnome trys to work them out
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: but was it gui?
<ikonia> MatBoy: so it's dynamic unless you use xorg.conf to hard code your options
<Tomashe> pl dpw
<PeterNL> MatBoy: Oh, you have intel grapics, so you don't use xorg.conf anymore
<MatBoy> ikonia: I always did it like that :) xorg.conf rules :D
<Tomashe> Benkinooby: whats now
<ikonia> MatBoy: ok, so hardcode the intel driver and see if that makes a positive differnce
<tukadafoonday> Hey people, i am new to linux, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and when it was installing the update my computer locked up, anywho, now it hangs on the bootup and says the following (Process:407) Glib-warning**getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0) any help would be great - thanks in advanced
<PeterNL> MatBoy: the closed ATi and nVidia drivers still use xorg.conf...
<MatBoy> PeterNL: ah, mhh... I mostly have 2x Nvidia in my PC for my multiple monitors :)
<magicianlord> yo
<ikonia> MatBoy: some intel cards default to the i810 driver which doesn't work as well as the intel
<MatBoy> yeah but ATI is a big issue on Linux, never like(d) it
<garry> ikonia so cann't install it
<ikonia> garry: no, gnome 3 is not released yet
<MatBoy> ah nice, someon is in here as root :D
<MatBoy> *someone
<PeterNL> MatBoy: it actually works as good as on windows (still crappy, but kinda ok)
<MatBoy> PeterNL: yes, but we are in Ubuntu here ;)
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: doesn't work for server?
<ikonia> MatBoy: it's just an ident, doesn't mean he's using root
<PeterNL> rule 1: never update fglrx unless you have to
<MatBoy> ikonia: moslty it is
<MatBoy> *mostly
<hspaans> MatBoy: please stop spreading fud
<Tomashe> after i installed it
<Tomashe> whats now
<xibalba> anyone here good w/postfix ?
<Tomashe> how do i connect to it
<tukadafoonday> I guess no-one knows how to help me?
<xibalba> i'[m trying to do a simple smtp forward server
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: argh! sorry
<quiescens> technically, its not even an ident response
<Benkinooby> i read vlc and not vnc
<Benkinooby> sorry
<Misterio> MatBoy: I would use NVidia, if I were you
<quiescens> because it has the ~
<MatBoy> hspaans: people login from mailservers as root to IRC to get help... so... hehe I see it a lot :)
<xibalba> i have a transport map with  the following
<garry> kk thanks ikonia
<Tomashe> :/
<xibalba> lethalnetworks.com      smtp:reza.homeunix.net:2500
<Benkinooby> vlc is for playing video -.- ...
<xibalba> but my maillog file keeps saying this
<hspaans> MatBoy: I mean about ATI
<Tomashe> hehe
<xibalba> Jul 25 03:20:02 lethalnetworks postfix/smtp[48660]: AEFC14501B: to=<reza@lethalnetworks.om>, relay=none, delay=18, delays=17/0/1.2/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=lethalnetworks.om type=A: Host not found)
<MatBoy> Misterio: yes I have them alsways in my PC... but this... it's a laptop :)
<Tomashe> ok
<xibalba> can you guys tell me if reza.homeunix.net resolves
<xibalba> for you ?
<Tomashe> how do i install vnc
<garry> can u tell me how to install themes in ubuntu 10.04
<Benkinooby> ah, ok...for vnc there are many...
<xibalba> anybody?
<FloodBot1> xibalba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !themes | garry
<ubottu> garry: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<garry> ikonia: can u tell me how to install themes in ubuntu 10.04
<vistakiller> two months official release of Lucid now and plymouth is still broken
<MatBoy> hspaans: it sucks, sorry, no other experience by myself and with people around me... on windows it seems ok
<ikonia> Tomashe: open the package manager, search for vnc then hit "install" on the packages you want
<Tomashe> i'm using putty
<Tomashe> i have no desktop
<vistakiller> i see today this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAIznHhNKPk
<aeon-ltd> garry: just download them put them in .themes or /usr/share/themes
<Misterio> xibalba: If you can resolve evertone can; use in terminal "host reza.homeunix.net"
<Tomashe> this is why i need to install vnc
<quiescens> xibalba: its saying there's an error trying to resolve lethnetworks.om
<MatBoy> Tomashe: you have no dekstop and use putty ?
<Tomashe> so i could seee the desktop
<MatBoy> *desktop
<llutz> xibalba: <reza@lethalnetworks.om>  <- typo in address? om/com
<quiescens> xibalba: which makes sense because i don't think there is a .om
<vistakiller> the problem is that i have the same netbook and plymouth is completly broken there
<abhijit> xibalba, connection error
<Tomashe> i have desktop i just cannt see it putty is just see terminal no?
<PeterNL> xibalba: reza.homeunix.net (70.181.251.79)
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: are you running transmission is a gui environment?
<hspaans> MatBoy: the FOSS-driver just do their work and for a long long time
<vistakiller> and to my dekstop machine too
<PeterNL> PeterNL: I run transmission on my server. I use the web interface
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: but is it running in X on the server?
<garry> ikonia :what is eyecandy
<PeterNL> aeon-ltd: I run transmission on my server. I use the web interface
<vistakiller> why you dont fix two months now the plymouht problems? We have report these problems two months before the official release but nothing happens :(
<ikonia> garry: read the link
<ikonia> vistakiller: why are you ranting in here
<hspaans> MatBoy: the closed source crap from both ati and nvidia are both below any standard
<k00giez> wazzzzzzuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppp
<Benkinooby> maybe you give x11vnc a try
<PeterNL> aeon-ltd: I don't dare to run X on that machine :O
<ikonia> vistakiller: this is not the channel where developers listen
<ikonia> k00giez: please don't
<ikonia> vistakiller: contribute to the bug report
<k00giez> oknia
<tukadafoonday> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and when it was installing the update my computer locked up, anywho, now it hangs on the bootup and says the following (Process:407) Glib-warning**getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0) any help would be great - thanks in advanced
<magicianlord> are deb files compressed?
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: maybe you could try rtorrent? and ssh instead of the web interface, it might be lighter
<vistakiller> there is 6 bug report already for plymouth but nothing happens
<Benkinooby> tomashe: maybe you give x11vnc a try
<ikonia> vistakiller: ok - so ranting in here won't help, post a construvtive post to the bug
<k00giez> was up mao
<abhijit> vistakiller, #ubuntu-devel
<vistakiller> i must write 6 posts :P or is more
<ikonia> abhijit: no
<ikonia> abhijit: that is not a support channel
<abhijit> ikonia, no? ok
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: do you have a gui on your server?
<ikonia> that is for development discussion
<magicianlord> sometimes bugs arent fixed for months, until next release
<abhijit> ikonia, I see
<PeterNL> Nope, I need a good looking web interface, and transmission actually works great. The time it actually downloaded faster that it could calculate the hashes was an exeption...
<vistakiller> plymouth is the first think that will see a new user
<PeterNL> aeon-ltd: ^
<vistakiller> how they left this bug to pass to official release?
<ikonia> vistakiller: stop now
<vistakiller> ok banned me
<ikonia> vistakiller: I've told you ranting in here will get you nothing, contribute to the bug report
<vistakiller> when i always say something that you dont like you ban
<vistakiller> and i am old ubuntu user
<xibalba> wow this is too much ext
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: yeah, is there anything else running on the server, if you can go to it now use 'top'/'htop' and see what else may be consuming all the processors power
<Benkinooby> how can i fix that annoying "unable to mount [drive name] Not Authorized" ? any hints where to start?
<llutz> vistakiller: you're offtopic here, take your rant somewhere
<vistakiller> this is the famous ubuntu community?
<ikonia> vistakiller: I don't care on your age, make a contribution to the bug report,
<vistakiller> you ban the people that complain about something?
<ikonia> vistakiller: it will get progressed, if you provide helpful information
<garry> can i back up my data online
<ikonia> vistakiller: complaining in here will do nothing
<vistakiller> i help with bug reports 4 years now
<aeon-ltd> vistakiller: haha lol, 'famous', not likely just a big channel is all
<ikonia> vistakiller: that's great, so you know the process
<slidinghorn> xibalba, if you'd like you can also check out #ubuntu-beginners -- less clutter there :)
<vistakiller> and i am member in loco community of ubuntu
<Tomashe> i installed x11vnc hwo do i connect to it ?
<PeterNL> aeon-ltd: it's not using 100% now. That was only once, and it was a few months ago. And there is http, ssh, postfix, dovecot, transmission, php, mysql and lots of other things running on that box :D
<vistakiller> you can say just "stop now" so easy to me
<ikonia> vistakiller: then you know the process, so use the process to help with the bug instead of complaining in here
<WaltzingAlong> stop now
<ikonia> vistakiller: I have said stop, I'd suggested how to progress the bug, so I don't want to see any more on it please.
<vistakiller> i help the bug report but nothing happens
<abhijit> #ubuntu-bugs?
<ikonia> abhijit: why are you suggesting random channels ?
<llutz> xibalba: ..<reza@lethalnetworks.om>..  <- typo in address .om/.com?  how should postfix deliver to a non-existing domain/host
<abhijit> ikonia, not random. he says that something with solving bugs.
<ikonia> abhijit: do you know what the topic of #ubuntu-bugs is?
<vistakiller> ok i live in your happy community world guys this was not the ubuntu that i know all this years
<vistakiller> something have change
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: oh okay, fair enough
<abhijit> ikonia, bugsquad
<ikonia> abhijit: and how will that help him resolve his bug?
<vistakiller> low quality test and none from developers have hear the problem that we report
<tecb0y> how do you setup a ssh tunneling server
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: type to console : man x11vnc
<tecb0y> so i can connect back to it when i am out of the house ?
<abhijit> ikonia, dunno. but he can meet some people working on that bug and he can talk to them
<tecb0y> i can only find documentation on the client side
<ikonia> abhijit: no he can't
<tecb0y> no the server side configuration
<abhijit> ikonia, ok
<Tomashe> i installed it and open ports and set a passwrod
<ikonia> abhijit: the people "working" on that bug are not in that channel, it's Bug Squad, not the developers working on it
<Tomashe> whats now
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: i don't have x11vnc at hand right now, so i can't tell u the command straight... btw do you have a vnc server running at the computers you want to connect to?
<WaltzingAlong> Tomashe: installing x11vnc - done; now start x11vnc, which starts a vnc server attached to an x11 session.
<abhijit> ikonia, ohh I see. ok
<PeterNL> g2g, bye!
<aeon-ltd> PeterNL: bye
<WaltzingAlong> Tomashe: followed by a vnc client to the computer where you ran x11vnc
<tecb0y> i want to be able to run all my http traffic securely
<Tomashe> hmm
<Tomashe> can offer me a good client ?
<Tomashe> a windows client that i can see the ubuntu machine from
<WaltzingAlong> ultravnc.sf.net
<ikonia> Tomashe: ##windows for windows software discussion please.
<WaltzingAlong> Tomashe: ^
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: tightvnc, ultravnc, ...
<greenone> @tecb0y , did you try ssh with tunnels ?? :)
<Benkinooby> how can i fix that annoying "unable to mount [drive name] Not Authorized" ? any hints where to start?
<Tomashe> ty
<WaltzingAlong> Benkinooby: become authorized
<Tomashe> i'll try them
<Benkinooby> WaltzingAlong: nices guess ;) but how?... what files do i have to modify... where can i set it?
<tecb0y> greenone, i googled ssh tunnelling but couldn't find any good documentation
<tecb0y> greenone, i have setup a ssh server with openssh and thats all working
<greenone> a moment, ill post some info
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: are you memeber of plugdev and fuse?
<tecb0y> greenone, but i dont want how to forward all my http traffic to it when i am out
<tecb0y> so its all encrypted
<greenone> http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html
<WaltzingAlong> tecb0y: what do you want to do? open ssh server to access from the outside?
<Tomashe> it saies to me fail to connect the server :/
<Tomashe> on tightvnc
<tecb0y> WaltzingAlong, when i am put of the office say a hotspot that all my traffic is encrypted
<Tomashe> i wrote 10.0.0.13 it's my local ip for the ubunto
<llutz> tecb0y: "ssh -D 8888 user@youserver" to setup a SOCKS-proxy. point your local webbrowser to localhost:8888 "SOCKS 5" then to use the tunnel
<WaltzingAlong> Tomashe: and you are connecting from another local machine?
 * greenone Use GSTM for linux tunnel app btw
<Tomashe> yes
<gops> can any one help me
<Tomashe> this is what i wrote in my putty
<Tomashe> 10.0.0.13
<abhijit> !ask | gops
<ubottu> gops: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WaltzingAlong> Tomashe: putty will look at port 22, guess you were to try 10.0.0.13 in ultravnc (connecting to port 5900)
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: you need to have avnc server started on your target computer
<Tomashe> tightvnc not ultra
<tecb0y> llutz, i tried ssh -D 9999 tec@myserver -p 5555
<Tomashe> on tightvnc i cannt change the port
<n0a1ias> hey so every time i try to open software center, it loads, then  closes instintly and idk y
<Benkinooby> erUSUL: yes
<tecb0y> llutz, but it just ssh's into my server
<llutz> tecb0y: and creates a tunnel
<Tomashe> wait
<Benkinooby> erUSUL: ~$ groups [username] adm dialout cdrom plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<Slifer> french ?
<Tomashe> sorry i put my server open ports 5800 and i set it on my tightvnc so now it's 10.0.0.13 5800 and still nothing
<abhijit> !fr | Slifer
<ubottu> Slifer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<llutz> tecb0y: use ssh -N  if you don't want that
<Slifer> hey abhijit :)
<Slifer> thnkx man :)
<abhijit> hello Slifer :)
<Tomashe> how do i check if it's running or now
<Tomashe> ?
<WaltzingAlong> Tomashe: 10.0.0.13:5900
<greenone> you have to connect to localhost:5800 in VNC when the tunnel is running
<WaltzingAlong> Tomashe: nmap 10.0.0.13
<tecb0y> llutz, ok sweet works !
<foolguy> Can I use a ps3 controller with ubuntu over usb?
<Tomashe> nmap is currenty not installed
<tecb0y> llutz, so i just leave the the terminal logged in?
<llutz> tecb0y: yes, if you close it, you'll close the tunnel
<BadElvis> hi, i want to write a linux driver for a usb sim card reader. it consists of a usb-to-serial converter and a hex-inverter. http://www.linux-usb.org/ seems to be interesting but seems a little bit outdated. what is a good point to start reading?
<Benkinooby> Tomashe:t this one helped me a lot, but i guess you allread read it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: do you have phsyical access to the server and the (windows) desktop?
<Tomashe> it's in the next room
<Tomashe> i dont have screen there
<Tomashe> so i want to use the vnc
<jeffmr_> I've installed bt4 to a usb thumb drive by formatting it as fat32 in mac os and then using netbootin and an iso image in bt4.  I've also installed refit and bt4 on a partition on my hard drive.  Refit recognizes and boots the linux partition but it recognizes and won't boot the usb drive.  It appears with a bootcamp symbol over it and says its a legacy os but when I select it to  boot the screen goes black and the computer heats up.  I've cr
<jeffmr_> bootable drives with other linux oses.  Is there any reason this doesn't work?  Backtrack is an ubuntu distribution and I've asked on their channel.
<vicky_> hey ppl
<bazhang> jeffmr_, bt4 in #backtrack-linux
<jeffmr_> bazhang, I've been there
<jeffmr_> not many mac users
<bazhang> jeffmr_, its not supported here.
<jeffmr_> are you an admin?
<bazhang> jeffmr_, does it matter? its not supported here.
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: just to get it right: your'e sitting in front of a win computer wich you want to use to controll your ubuntu server via vnc. the server has no monitor.
<jeffmr_> well, it does because its linux, this is a huge linux forum, and their might be a linux guru here that knows the answer considering that there are 1441 members here.
<ikonia> jeffmr_: backtrack linux is not supported here, do not ask again
<bazhang> !backtrack > jeffmr_
<ubottu> jeffmr_, please see my private message
<ikonia> jeffmr_: you have been given the correct channel to join
<jeffmr_> I'm not asking for support, I'm asking it anyone knows, what is this a concentration camp?
<Benkinooby> hahahahahahahaha
<ikonia> jeffmr_: this channel supports/discusses Ubuntu only,
<Benkinooby> sorry, this was inappropriate
<ikonia> Benkinooby: thank you
<jeffmr_> backtrack is ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !backrack | jeffmr_
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack | jeffmr_
<ubottu> jeffmr_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> jeffmr_: no it's not, this is the last time you will be told
<jeffmr_> konia are you admin?
<ikonia> jeffmr_: it doesn't matter, please respect the channels topic
<bassist> quit
<Benkinooby> whoa... it could ahve be so easy: if jeffmr_ would have tried the same thing with ubuntu instead of bt to lern how to do it....
<jeffmr_> I've already done that
<ikonia> Benkinooby: backtrack has differnces, hence why it's not supported here
<jeffmr_> say hi to your 'dads' for me
<ikonia> Benkinooby: they also have a good support channel, however backtrack is not aimed at "new" users, so they don't cut a lot of slack
<MadnessRed> Hi, I am having some trouble installing a program from source, its being weird about ./configure, where is best room to ask for advise?
<erUSUL> !compile
<ikonia> MadnessRed: what are you trying to build/install
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ilovefairuz> MadnessRed: be specific about the errors
<kristof_D> hello, I have a little problem: my computer suddenly doesn't boot from harddisk anymore. I've tried to reinstall grub via live-cd, but there doesn't seem to be a /boot/grub/stage1 anywhere on my system. Could anyone help me with what to do?
<ilovefairuz> kristof_D: can you mount the hard disk using the livecd ?
<kristof_D> ilovefairuz, yes
<slidinghorn> kristof_D, what exactly happens when you power up the computer?  is it a dual boot?  if not, hold shift during boot to bring up a grub menu.  if nothing, what error(s) are present (if any)
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: i am in the pm channel... see my messages...
<MadnessRed> hi, sorry
<ilovefairuz> kristof_D: mount your root partition, and pastebin, fdisk -l
<kristof_D> slidinghorn, I have a dual (actually more) boot, when I boot it tries to boot from cd, then just keeps restarting the computer
<MadnessRed> trying to compile the-board
<MadnessRed> http://gitorious.com/the-board
<jeffmr__> that's the great thing about backtrack, you can be on any network and rejoin
<Clouse> Hi there all, does anyone know how to do manual duplex with cups in ubuntu?
<MadnessRed> it says: ./configure; make; make install
<Theo> hey guys. how can i delete a program which i downloaded and installed? it was a .deb data
<LjL> Theo: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Theo> cheers
<erkan^> sudo apt-get remove ppa/deb the
<ilovefairuz> MadnessRed: it requires gtk 3, and latest trunk of clutter, that won't compile by default on ubuntu
<erkan^> theo
<ilovefairuz> MadnessRed: wait until there are packages or a ppa
<MadnessRed> I have cd'd to the directory of the file, if I do ls, it lists the files, I downloaded, however when I type ./configure, it says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<kristof_D> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.org/417418
<Theo> and how do i know the package name? thanks
<ilovefairuz> kristof_D: where's ubuntu installed? sda5?
<kristof_D> ilovefairuz, yes
<MadnessRed> ilovefairuz: ok thanks, I'll wait a bit then
<RubyUdders> I'm trying to get a pptp vpn connection working and having no luck - is there a way to configure it without having to use network-manager?
<Benkinooby> how can i fix that annoying "unable to mount [drive name] Not Authorized" ? any hints where to start? i am in the admin, fuse and plugdev group (and some more)...
<ilovefairuz> kristof_D: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<ilovefairuz> kristof_D: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<ilovefairuz> Benkinooby: try restarting and see if the problem goes away
<kristof_D> ilovefairuz, install_device not specified.
<ilovefairuz> kristof_D: pastebin the command and output
<kristof_D> ilovefairuz, I'm sorry, I mistyped the command, it says installation finished. Should I try booting again now?
<ilovefairuz> kristof_D: yes
<kristof_D> ilovefairuz, ty very much for the help :)
<cwe_uniex> aii sugeng dalu sedulur
<Slifer> hello abhijit, where can i find " Compose Key " in my ubuntu plz ?
<ilovefairuz> !id | cwe_uniex
<ubottu> cwe_uniex: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<slidinghorn> !id | cwe_uniex
<abhijit> Slifer, what is compse key? do you mean super key?
<slidinghorn> oh...beat me to it ilovefairuz
<ddheeman> a must have tool for Ubuntu users http://anu.homelinux.net/git?p=uapt.git;a=summary
<Slifer> i guess yeah abhijit
<cwe_uniex> oia mv dch
<abhijit> Slifer, you have mac or pc?
<cwe_uniex> oia bro gie da mslh nui
<Slifer> pc abhijit
<abhijit> Slifer, then its the windows key. windows logo is on that key
<abhijit> !en | cwe_uniex
<ubottu> cwe_uniex: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slifer> thnkx abhijit :)
<pieman82> Does anyone know how to fix playback on media players Ubuntu? I have this strange light blue kind of filter on vlc and the default media player. Any help would be great.
<ilovefairuz> pieman82: in a video file? what's the format?
<pieman82> AVI.
<ilovefairuz> pieman82: in a terminal type, file /path/to/video.avi
<ilovefairuz> pieman82: and pastebin
<its-me-again> hi all wondering if there is a good opensorce music and video converting app that is on both ubuntu and windows
<bazhang> its-me-again, no idea about windows; ffmpeg try ##windows for windows support
<xxx74> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pieman82> ilovefairuz:No such file or directory
<pieman82> ?
<old> hi
<rash1293> is there any software in ubuntu that check cpu temp and give warning when temp go up?
<ilovefairuz> pieman82: well the latter part is to be replaced by your own path to the file
<bambam_> I accidently deleted trash bin from desktop panel ! how to get back ?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | old
<ubottu> old: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilovefairuz> bambam_: right click and "add to panel"
<jrib> !away > pjarnahom
<ubottu> pjarnahom, please see my private message
<bambam_> ilovefairuz : No it does not give me that option
<pieman82>  ilovefairuz:I know thanks.
<ilovefairuz> bambam_: the panel right click menu has no "add to panel"? make sure you click on an empty area in the task bar
<bambam_> ok but then I can not move it to the place where it earlier used to be ... ie ... in the box of "workspace 4"
<bambam_> ilovefairuz : how to get trash bin inside the panel ... I mean in the 4th box which opens workspace 4
<ilovefairuz> its-me-again: there are ffmpeg builds for windows too, google it
<ilovefairuz> bambam_: right click on it and select 'move'
<bambam_> ilovefairuz: No it does not move INTO it
<Guest43955> hehe
<Guest43955> yt
<ilovefairuz> bambam_: take a screenshot
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | bambam_
<ubottu> bambam_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<xibalba> hi
<xibalba> where can i get some help
<xibalba> w/ubunutu
<bambam_> ok
<ilovefairuz> !details | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xibalba> i have a bind server listening but i can't connect to it for queries,....and it's running
<xibalba> ok
<xibalba> will do
<xibalba> i have a bind9 server running, but i can't make any quesries against it. tcp        0      0 192.168.1.10:53         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      21746/named, but nslookup times out. /etc/resolv.conf is nameserver 192.168.1.10
<xibalba> http://pastebin.com/y2Sna55f
<xibalba> those are my conf files
<Kunin> here's an odd one, my main computer does not respond to keyboard or mouse clicks (but mouse movement works, and other mouse buttons work), have a movie playing and it's still going...
<ilovefairuz> xibalba: any relevant messages in the log?
<bambam_> ilovefairuz : have a look http://imagebin.org/106692
<Kunin> any ideas on how to fix (can ssh in) without killing X?  No crazy looking processes running
<Miley_Cyrus> hola
<ilovefairuz> !es | Miley_Cyrus
<ubottu> Miley_Cyrus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xibalba> http://pastebin.com/0aGuaAAW
<xibalba> ilovefairuz , nothing in the love yet
<xibalba> log&*
<Miley_Cyrus> hola
<ilovefairuz> bambam_: so where do you want it?
<ilovefairuz> !en | Miley_Cyrus
<ubottu> Miley_Cyrus: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xibalba> ilovefairuz , its really weeird cuz dns was working fine a few hours ago
<xibalba> any thoughts on this ilovefairuz ?
<bambam_> in original place, that is extreme bottom right hand corner
<kiwi__> how can i free disk space on / on my eeepc using nbr 10.04? is it possible that nbr uses more disk space than others? i dont have many packages installed, but already at the limit.
<bambam_> in the 4th box of workspaces
<Miley_Cyrus> what?
<ilovefairuz> xibalba: nothing in the query log?
<Miley_Cyrus> my new single is can't be tamed
<xibalba> newp
<xibalba> weird thing is i can't ping out of my network either
<xibalba> thats probably the issue
<ilovefairuz> bambam_: as far as i know, applets cannot be located INSIDE the pager applet (the one showing 4 workspaces) but alongside it
<Kunin> why cannot I not do modprobe -r ehci_hcd on 10.04?
<ilovefairuz> xibalba: traceroute google.com
<bambam_> ilovefairuz : then how was it there in the first place, in fresh installation the bin is always in the 4th box of workspaces ?????? :O
<xibalba> its somethnig to do w/my router
<ilovefairuz> bambam_: http://i.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339302705/ubuntu_lucid_lynx_6.jpg .. it was not INSIDE of it, it was to the very right
<lxsys> I've got a Realtek RT8139 PCMCIA wired ethernet adaptor and it won't work. Any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> lxsys: pastebin: lshw -C network
<artinstartin> Does Ubuntu 10.04 offer encryption of the whole disk on installation? What is the easiest GUI way to encrypt the whole Linux partition? thx
<yessir_turan> Hi, by mistake I downloaded postfix
<ilovefairuz> yessir_turan: do you mean installed?
<yessir_turan> and the config script as appeared.. I actually did "sudo apt-get install auto-apt checkinstall"
<yessir_turan> and it installed postfix.. Now its asking me for configuartion. I don't want to install that. Can I terminate. I press cancel, but it doesn't terminate.
<yessir_turan> Ctrl-\ doesn't work either.
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | yessir_turan
<ubottu> yessir_turan: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<lxsys> ilovefairuz: can't pastebin it, i haz no network interfaces that work.
<yessir_turan> ilovefairuz: Thanks for the help. :) However, the damage has been done.
<yessir_turan> I think I'll purge and see what happens.
<ilovefairuz> lxsys: copy on a usb stick ?
 * lxsys goes and looks for a usb stick
<Kunin> anyone know what this means: pcscd: commands.c:1010:CmdGetSlotStatus Card absent or mute
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: what are you trying to do?
<Kunin> ilovefairuz: it's just spammed in /var/log/messages
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: probably the driver of a smart card reader
<Kunin> ilovefairuz: I'm trying to figure out why all of the sudden my mouse and keyboard do not respond (mouse is partial, movement works as does the reprogrammed buttons, but primary buttons do not)
<Kunin> ilovefairuz that's what I thought, and that shouldn't be the cause of my problem... very confusing
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: anything relevant in Xorg's log?
<its-me-again> is ffmpeg a linux application
<Kunin> ilovefairuz nothing that stands out to me
<bazhang> its-me-again, in the repos
<ilovefairuz> its-me-again: yes, a command line utility
<Padhu> How can i increase the font size in empathy?
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: pastebin ?
<selofi> holas
<ilovefairuz> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kunin> ilovefairuz xorg log?
<selofi> join #ubuntu-es
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: yes, Xorg.log.0
<ilovefairuz> selofi: /join
<Kunin> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.com/Ef38uYdg
<troubled> did ubuntu break standby mode recently (since last round of updates)? Suspend no longer works. The system just beeps on startup and I am forced to restart with a reset
<Kunin> having two computers is useful :P
<lxsys> ilovefairuz: usb mounted but won't let me write to it, coming up with permission denied.
<ilovefairuz> lxsys: format?
<troubled> either ubuntu broke suspend on my machine during last updates or after being instructed to test the latest vanilla kernel (maverick). Any ideas if the kernel would cause any tools to update in a way that would break the system suspend?
<bazhang> troubled, maverick kernel with lucid? that is explicitly not supported
<troubled> Linux compaq 2.6.18-bootsplash+ipset+u32+ipp2p+mms+sip-1 #1 Tue May 13 12:18:52 EDT 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<abhijit> hello
<troubled> oops, wrong machine, sec :)
<troubled> bazhang: Linux wks 2.6.32-24-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 5 09:20:59 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> troubled, thats not the maverick kernel
<troubled> bazhang: I was specifically told to test a problem in 10.04 with the .35 current kernel. I did. since then the system fails to suspend.
<bazhang> troubled, that was not good advice. and it is explicitly not supported.
<troubled> bazhang: let me explain it better. I suspend and have suspended this machine every day without problems since january when I installed. 2 days ago I tried the maverick kernel and had a system update. one of those 2 things broke suspend
<jrib> troubled: so don't use the maverick kernel?
<troubled> jrib: im not, but i did boot it once to test something. just putting it out there. I just pasting the `uname -a` of what i am actually runing now
<bazhang> troubled, indeed. and using a kernel from a development release is explicitly not supported for just such a reason. it will break things.
<jrib> troubled: then don't say you're using it, that's confusing :)
<admini> test
<troubled> jrib: sorry, bad wording. Not "using", had "tried" it to test for a problem for a bug report.
<sobersabre> hi.
<jrib> troubled: anyway, it shouldn't have affected anything else afaik
<sobersabre> I have ubuntu machine, and it has a file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<quiescens> i'm still using 2.6.31, which occasionally fails suspend, 2.6.32 frequently breaks usb and/or video acceleration requiring a restart to fix, and 2.6.34 causes X to completely die resulting in loss of any work in progress
<sobersabre> inside that file there are these settings:
<troubled> bazhang: thats fine, but any idea what might update in the config files that might have tweaked their configs that might break suspend by even just trying maverick?
<quiescens> so for the timebeing, 2.6.31 is still the.. least annoying of 3 evils
<moshisushi> hello! i'm trying to follow this guide: http://shifteightgeneration.com/content/wdtler-fix-tler-setting-wd-desktop-hard-drives, but now i need to make a bootable usb stick instead of burning the image to a CD
<moshisushi> because my server has no CD drive
<bazhang> troubled, no idea about maverick kernels and current releases, sorry
<troubled> jrib: thats what I am thinking. but its either that or the last update to the system from proposed. just here checking if anyone else might have noticed it
<moshisushi> how do i do that in ubuntu?
<bazhang> moshisushi, unetbootin
<bazhang> moshisushi, assuming it is a linux iso
<troubled> a look at the syslog though seems to show like the system, upon powerup, starts logging as if its finishing shutting down for a suspend, then it locks up and I get the beeps
<moshisushi> bazhang: nah it's not a linux iso really
<bazhang> moshisushi, what iso
<Guest79166> kk
<troubled> bazhang: got a system you can suspend real fast? :)
<moshisushi> bazhang: not sure what it really is.. it's a CD for fixing Western Digital drives
<bazhang> troubled, works fine for me
<moshisushi> bazhang: it's FreeDOS or something
<Guest79166> do any one here know hacking?
<troubled> bazhang: nice to know its an isolated problem. thanks :)
<bazhang> moshisushi, no idea if unetbootin can handle that.
<sobersabre> anyway, how do I disable this apparmor setting?
<bazhang> Guest79166, kernel hacking?
<Guest79166> no web site hacking?
<jrib> troubled: what was your reasoning for testing the kernel?
<bazhang> Guest79166, no, dont ask here
<Kunin> ilovefairuz see anything?
<Guest79166> k..........
<lxsys> ilovefairuz: i'm just going to type it cant be bothered to get stupid usb to work, shouldn't take 20 minutes :(
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: i haven't to make freedos boot of usb for a similar thing but it failed to boot though I didn't pursue it much, try asking in #freedos
<troubled> jrib: I was asked by a dev in a bug report
<jrib> troubled: right, but regarding what?
<ilovefairuz> Kunin:  still looking
<ilovefairuz> lxsys: right-click and format is not working ?
<troubled> jrib: a dvd problem. seems the latest kernel is fine with it
<troubled> well, dvd drive
<jrib> troubled: ok, just figured maybe it was related
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: haven't been able *
<lxsys> ilovefairuz: yes it is, but teh other laptop keeps throwing up permission denied
<troubled> jrib: nah. but as I was saying, this only happened the last 2 days, and the only thing that happened since was the .35 test and a package update
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: however it's not really freedos....
<jrib> troubled: do you know what packages were updated?
<moshisushi> i mean.. FreeDOS is ON tehre
<Kunin> ilovefairuz well... apparently some keys are working, kill X did
<moshisushi> but you boot the CD, THEN you select FreeDOS
<ilovefairuz> lxsys: mount it and copy using, sudo cp /path/to/file  /media/disk/
<moshisushi> so i guess it's just some kind of bootable CD
<troubled> jrib: not off hand. was some stuff from proposed and some stuff from security. i'd have to go through the logs
<lxsys> ilovefairuz: tried that, won't work. also made a file on the usb from working laptop and it was ok, edited it on other laptop and it wasn't happy.
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: yes it is, the disk utility runs on freedos
<jrib> troubled: hmm, proposed isn't really meant to be used as a an "always-on" repository
<troubled> jrib: ya, might just be the first time ive been bitten by having it on. i don't want to disable it now though in case I start getting missing dependancy issues
<jrib> troubled: you won't get missing dependency issues
<lxsys> ilovefairuz: nevermind, somehow smacking the laptop in rage got the damn card to work... must be loose connection
<ilovefairuz> !who | moshisushi
<ubottu> moshisushi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<troubled> jrib: even if I remove something that was updated to a higher version than is stock and they depend on stuff that was from proposed or pulled in from it?
<Kunin> ilovefairuz and a new error when X restarted: could not updates ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: sure :>
<quiescens> percussive maintenance
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: what you are referring to is just the bootloader, the actual OS is freedos
<jrib> troubled: you're removing things, dependencies aren't required to remove something and apt would tell you if other things depend on it
<troubled> jrib: well, guess ill disable it than, thanks
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: so getting the image on there with UNetbootin set to FreeDOS is worth a try?
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: well, that's what i'm doing now anyway
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: i don't think it would, but try it
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: sudo chown -R gdm /var/lib/gdm
<Kunin> ilovefairuz was about to do that, just looking to see what it was now... user landscape and group admin... no idea what either of those are
<Kunin> ilovefairuz and the original problem still exists
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: http://wiki.fdos.org/Installation/BootDiskCreateUSB has instructions for ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: the keyboard/mouse are not working even after restarting X?
<Kunin> ilovefairuz correct, still not working
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: there could be a memory corruption somewhere, try rebooting?
<Kunin> ilovefairuz BUT, they do work through synergy, so the keystrokes and such are being registered somewhere
<Kunin> ilovefairuz IE, I can move my mouse onto this computer, and using the mouse/keyboard from my main type this message
<wh1sk3yj4ck> how do I run a cli command so that it doesn't go into .bash_history?
<Kunin> ilovefairuz or, more odd... keyboard works (on both systems), but mouse still does not work (on either)
<llutz> wh1sk3yj4ck: start the line with a space
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: pkill synergys and start it again
<wh1sk3yj4ck> llutz, cheers mate
<Kunin> ilovefairuz no apparent change
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: more than one synergys could be running, try killall -KILL synergys, and restart X
<Kunin> ilovefairuz unless they can hide from ps -e I doubt it, but ok
<girgoo> exit
<HaarDz> How i can use the sed command to change this " ' " character
<allguru> i have improved www.noobsnetwork.com !!! , what do you think?
<Kunin> ilovefairuz no change
<ilovefairuz> !ot | allguru
<ubottu> allguru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> HaarDz: sed s/\'/x/   ?
<Tomashe> hey guys
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Tomashe
<ubottu> Tomashe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Tomashe> need some help with setup my vpn client
<Tomashe> :)
<HaarDz> jrib: i tryed this way, but don't work :/
<padhu1> how can i increase font size in empathy
<Tomashe> i installed the server already the x11vpn
<jrib> HaarDz: it works... pastebin what you are doing
<HaarDz> jrib: let me try again, hold on
<winendah> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | winendah
<ubottu> winendah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<winendah> anyone can tell me how to make splash screen :)
<Tomashe> :/
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: FreeDOS booted
<colin_> ls
<moshisushi> i just copy over the files from the image then?
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: ^
<colin_> -help
<colin_> 大家好！
<Tomashe> 22/tcp  open  ssh, 53/tcp  open  domain, 80/tcp  open  http, 139/tcp open  netbios-ssn,445/tcp open  microsoft-ds
<colin_> 哦，这里原来支付中文啊。呵呵
<Oer> !cn | colin_
<ubottu> colin_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ilovefairuz> winendah: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=make+plymouth+theme
<Tomashe> how do i check my vpn
<colin_> Ok,thanks
<Tomashe> please help me out
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: link of the blog again ?
<winendah> thanks ilovefairuz
<colin_> #ubuntu-cn
<ilovefairuz> colin_: write:         /join #ubuntu-cn
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: sure, http://shifteightgeneration.com/content/wdtler-fix-tler-setting-wd-desktop-hard-drives
<ilovefairuz> !details |  Tomashe
<ubottu> Tomashe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<colin_> Thank you,ilovefaituz
<Anki> here is mine new desktop check out http://i29.tinypic.com/2zhmsmd.png :)
<Kunin> ilovefairuz well, reboot works... I just hate using reboot to fix things
<calebr> hi, does anybody know if it is possible to get boost > 1.40 for ubuntu as deb package?
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: there's a directory on the ISO called 'dosapps'   so copy that to the usb drive .. it has the scanning app you need to run
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: you can extract is from the ISO using archive manager
<Kunin> ilovefairuz thanks though
<ilovefairuz> Kunin: np
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: yep done, gonna try n boot it now
<Benkinooby> Tomashe: sorry got distracted
<Benkinooby> are you still here?
<mint> hi all. i'm dealing with a real nagging problem. my problem is the same under ubuntu/linux mint. i'm using a broadcom BCM4328 wireless card in my laptop(under windows, everything is fine) and i'm having huge lag problems. one moment i can dl with full speed and 2 seconds later it drops to 10kb. i'm using broadcom STA drivers
<magicianlord> hello. flashplugin install couldnt download, and never installed the plugin
<greenone> magicianlord: Did u try install with synaptic or downloading the .deb install ?
<e01> can You suggest me some clipboard manager for gnome-panel
<second> hi
<ilovefairuz> e01: glipper
<magicianlord> yes, i fixed it
<magicianlord> i had to remove the installer
<ilovefairuz> !hi | second
<ubottu> second: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<greenone> nice w0rk ! :)
<linxeh> is there anything in the repositories that will help me in aligning a video recording from a camcorder with an audio recording of the same event (I recorded a friends band playing on multitrack and have just been mixing it down, and now want to synchronise the music to the video camera footage I made)
<ilovefairuz> mint: pastebin lshw -C network
<linxeh> something like iMovie ?
<e01> ilovefairuz, i install it but it won`t apear in plugins list
<abhijit> linxeh, kdenlive?
<ilovefairuz> e01: it's a tray app
<e01> how to run it
<alberto> hola
<second> I'm trying to restore a computer for some relatives -_- I setup ubuntu and they used an EXTREMLY weak password, it seems as though someone has guessed the password (go figure) and removed root from all users but themselves, the computer isn't always on which is why they are never logged in. I can see the user account
<ilovefairuz> !es | alberto
<second> how do I get the computer to drop a root shell ?
<ubottu> alberto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: it all worked
<ilovefairuz> e01: from applications menu
<moshisushi> ilovefairuz: thanks
<ilovefairuz> moshisushi: you're welcome
<second> I did init=/bin/bash from grub and it dropped a shell but I was unable to get it to passwd
<linxeh> abhijit: I'll take a look, thanks
<second> it kept saying invalid auth tokens etc
<second> so I tried the recoverymenu but the text on that is messed up too
<ilovefairuz> second sudo passwd to change the root password
<greenone> linxeh: Enna or Moovida
<e01> ilovefairuz, i had no glipper or clipboard manager in the menues
<linxeh> abhijit: that looks great, thanks
<second> ilovefairuz: I was root
<linxeh> greenone: ok I'll take a look at those too - many thanks
<william> hello
<abhijit> linxeh, :)
<linxeh> greenone: those don't do anything like what I want to do ?
<second> ilovefairuz: I was in a dropped shell after init=/bin/bash
<calebr> hi, does anybody know if it is possible to get boost > 1.40 for ubuntu as deb package?
<william> go ubuntu!
<ilovefairuz> e01: did you install it first? alt + f2 and type glipper
<blurid> hey
<hiromi> hey blurid
<blurid> maybe someone can help??
<linxeh> calebr: libboost
<hiromi> blurid, ask
<blurid> :-)
<blurid> yes
<ilovefairuz> !details | blurid
<ubottu> blurid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<justakill> hey everyone can someone help me out i'd like to know if my synaptic package manager is correctly configured
<ilovefairuz> e01: did you install it first? alt + f2 and type glipper
<ilovefairuz> !details | justakill
<ubottu> justakill: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> second: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<calebr> linxeh: yeah, libboost is in 1.40 and i need at least 1.41. lastest is 1.43
<justakill> well it works its about my repository's
<blurid> i want to install another linux distribution via usbstick. Or trnsferred the bootloader to my usb is bit of a problem
<linxeh> calebr: oh sorry I didnt read ;-)
<greenone> Linxeh : Thats true, u can try VideoCut or AviDemux to do something like that but thats all i know about video apps like iMovie, but maybe those apps will help :)
<justakill> i'm not sure i have the right ones for my distribution
<linxeh> greenone: fwiw, kdenlive is exactly what I was after :)
<linxeh> greenone: thanks!
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | justakill
<ubottu> justakill: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blurid> there most be a program or something??
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin > blurid
<linxeh> blurid: yes, try unetbootin
<ubottu> blurid, please see my private message
<second> ilovefairuz: I'm trying to reset the root password
<greenone> linxeh, thanks will have a look at those apps later
<second> also the user that logs into gnome (auto-login) has had its password changed too
<ilovefairuz> second: login normally to the machine and sudo passwd
<JackNocturne> i need help about ddrescue > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rpvjzsin  < thanks in advance
<second> ilovefairuz: sudo needs a password -_-
<second> which I don't have
<ilovefairuz> second: what happens when you try passwd in init=/bin/bash ?
<Random832> second: you don't have a password on your regular user?
<Random832> i don't think that configuration is supported
<ilovefairuz> !pm | Tomashe
<ubottu> Tomashe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<second> Random832: nope that was changed by whoever hacked in
<Tomashe> noone helps me
<hiromi> Tomashe, ask again
<second> ilovefairuz: I think it may be because I didn't have rw, I had ro
<second> forgot about that
<ilovefairuz> second: use livecd, and chroot to your root partition, then execute passwd
<Tomashe> i cannt understand why my vpn isnt working i installed the x11vpn using that : http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps
<Tomashe> then downloaded tightvpn client
<second> ilovefairuz: -_- mhm that was my first idea but they lost the cd
 * second is doing this over the phone -_-
<Tomashe> but still cannt connect to the network on my localhost
<hiromi> Tomashe, is the VNC port open on both firewalls
<ilovefairuz> second: append: rw init=/bin/bash
<Tomashe> i dont know atm i'm using putty to connect my server
<second> ilovefairuz: i'll try that next, last time had ro (read-only)
<Tomashe> and i'm kinda n00b
<hiromi> Tomashe, hold on
<Tomashe> when i do nmap 10.0.0.13 it gives me some values
<e01> ilovefairuz, i restart gnome and glipper is apearing now:)
<e01> 10x
<llutz> second: install a fresh OS on that machine.if someone hacked in, you cannot be sure he hasn't left some more things. you cannot trust this system
<Random832> second: edit /etc/shadow and replace the encrypted password with "VwL97VCAx1Qhs" - that sets it to "root"
<Random832> or yeah just reinstall
<Random832> llutz: though if they changed the root password they're not that subtle :P
<JackNocturne> i need help with this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rpvjzsin
<Random832> and changed the user password
<second> llutz: I'll just lock everyone out
<robotjox> hello, I wonder if anyone here can help me - I'm trying to log into a networked server through a remote connection with ssh, but I get a "Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic)" all the time. I don't know much about ssh, but I have been asked if I have "enabled port forwarding in my client", but I am using bash, so that should be alright, yes?
<Random832> second: technically even if you do that and even if it _tells_ you everything's locked down, there could be a hole it's been programmed not to tell you about
<second> llutz: you don't know these people, they would really really f that machine up if they tried to do a fresh install
<llutz> Random832: speculation, you cannot be sure. so reinstall is the only way to get a known state
<second> Random832: I'll have to do the best I can
<second> at least until I go visit them
<Random832> how would they "f it up" (also language)
<second> Random832: >_> you don't know them, trust me on this one
<ilovefairuz> robotjox: bash is a shell not an ssh client
<ilovefairuz> !ssh | robotjox
<ubottu> robotjox: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<second> that machine also has windows on it, they would wipe that and all their datas :P and I would be blamed for it
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: oh, yes - so I guess I'm using "open-ssh", then?
<karmic-koala> hi all, anyone knows what's the opposite of easy_install (aka if i wanted to get rid of stuff installed using easy_install) ???
<JackNocturne> help with ddrescue  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rpvjzsin
<ilovefairuz> robotjox: yes openssh
<eigentor> Hm how can I disable password request when installing software from the software center
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: but do you have any idea why I can't get in?
<eigentor> I trust myself ;)
<ilovefairuz> JackNocturne: unmounting it will ensure no data is written
<abhijit> how to see my gnome version?
<JackNocturne> thank you : )
<william> go into system monitor
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<abhijit> william, thanks
<william> welcome
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: dpkg -l | grep gnome-common
<ilovefairuz> robotjox: is that the first time you use ssh?
<ubuntu-usr> does anyone know how to send file from symbian s60.3 using putty?
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: I have done a "-v" debug, but all I get is "Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic)"
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: no I have used it often
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: but never with forwarding
<ubuntu-usr> i'm using ssh connection to ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> robotjox: type: ls -l  ~/.ssh/id*
<ActionParsnip> eigentor: you need to type the password as you are using gksudo as your user is just that, a user but you are in a special group to allow you to use sudo and gksudo
<eigentor> ActionParsnip: eh....
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: that lists the keys
<eigentor> gksudo
<eigentor> hm
<eigentor> well I use the shell regularly on my webserver
<eigentor> but on the desktop this is new ground for me
<ActionParsnip> eigentor: its the correct way to run graphical apps with elevated priveledges, sudo for graphical apps like nautilus and gedit will ruin file ownerships
<ilovefairuz> robotjox: ssh-copy-id user@host
<Utrinqueparatus> can you install une to a sd card
<eigentor> ActionParsnip: ok
<eigentor> but I had problems understanding what I should do
<ActionParsnip> Utrinqueparatus: sure, there is an option in the livecd to install to usb
<KrisKo> ubuntu-usr: copying files via ssh: scp /path/to/file/file.xxx user@computer:/store/file/here/
<Utrinqueparatus> ActionParsnip: i have no cd drive its a netbook
<ActionParsnip> eigentor: just stick with it, it makes the system more secure
<pula_n_pizda> hello i have problem with login
<eigentor> ActionParsnip: sure
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: then I get the "Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic)" again :(
<KrisKo> ubuntu-usr: not sure if U can copy files from e.g. mobile phone running symbian
<ActionParsnip> Utrinqueparatus: do you just want to install from SD card or install as a persistant install to the SD card/
<Utrinqueparatus> either or
<ActionParsnip> Utrinqueparatus: ok then you can use usb-creator-gtk in an established Ubuntu once you download (and MD5 test) the ISO you want
<ubuntu-usr> KrisKo, i'll check it. but i think that's impossible because this command will be given remontly. i'm wrong? how about put command?
<artinstartin> How can I change the settings of the audio (amplifieing the already 100% volume) permanently?
<froschi> ubuntu-usr: i think you really can not with putty
<KrisKo> ubuntu-usr: put command is for ftp protocol, it has diferent syntax, but it's also possible to copy files via ftp
<ilovefairuz> robotjox: try loggin it using: ssh -o "PubkeyAuthentication no"  user@host
<Utrinqueparatus> i am trying to copy files from ubuntu to an external ntfs hdd and it keeps giving me the error: error open file "file path" input/output error
<ubuntu-usr> KrisKo, so in this case my server should have ftp server too?
<KrisKo> yes
<aaronyy> ssh has buildin sftp
<XimDev> dear all, how do I know the model and brand of my hard disk using commandline in ubuntu
<XimDev> and serial number
<oCean_> XimDev: use lshw
<ikonia> XimDev: your hard disk vendor may have tools, but it's doubtful
<ilovefairuz> Utrinqueparatus: check cables, or try formatting the disk, if neither worked it's a hardware issue
<llutz> XimDev: hdparm -I /dev/sdX
<ikonia> oCean_: nice one, didn't know that showed the disks serial
<troubled> XimDev: hdparm -i /dev/XXX should tell you all
<XimDev> thanks a lot oCean_ ikonia and llutz
<XimDev> thanks a lot troubled
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: thanks for your help, but now I can't even log into the remote server anymore let alone the remote computer I am trying to access. I think there's a  problem on their end. Thanks again!
<llutz> troubled: -i won't show serial
<oCean_> ikonia: hdparm seems to do the trick also!
<troubled> llutz: does on mine
<robotjox> ilovefairuz: I'll try to contact them. Thanks!
<troubled> llutz: even tells me the firmware rev
<ilovefairuz> robotjox: their firewall probably blocked you for repeated attempts, and you're welcome
<llutz> troubled: my bad, you're right, sry
<troubled> ;)
<froschi> ubuntu-usr: i'd go the other way and find some ssh client for s60, like http://thinkabdul.com/2007/11/29/rsync-symbian-synchronize-nokia-s60-files-with-multiple-foldersdirectories-on-computer-via-ssh-over-wifi/ <- never tried it, but will soon :)
<padhu> Which is the best GUI firewall for ubuntu 10.04?
<KeithChester> im trying to get eeepc acpi support package installed, but am getting the following error message:
<padhu> gucf  or firestarter?
<troubled> padhu: firestarter seems to do an okay job. i use shorewall now though
<KeithChester> eeepc-acpi-scripts: Depends: acpi-support-base but it is not installable
<KeithChester> any ideas?
<padhu> gufw*
<troubled> padhu: shorewall isnt a gui btw. but it pwns :)
<padhu> oh, then how can i use it?
<Gup> Guys, I'm trying to track down a memory leak... any good tools about? It would be cool to plot the mem usage of the individual process from ps on a graph over time or something?
<Gup> I've tried comparing screen shots of top or activity monitor throughout the week, but everything just seems to be slowly increasing!
<padhu> troubled:  ^^^
<spiky> padhu: gufw works well
<troubled> padhu: shorewall? its a bunch of config files in /etc/shorewall that you "fill in the blanks"
<ubuntu-usr> froschi, thx. i wonder is port forwarding here is unnecessary
<ikonia> Gup: what do you think is leaking ?
<troubled> padhu: shorewall is more of a rather advanced firewall though
<Gup> ikonia, thats the problem, i have no idea!
<padhu> troubled: give me an link for learn it
<ikonia> Gup: why do you think something is leaking then ?
<troubled> padhu: http://sohrewall.net/
<PS> hello.
<troubled> padhu: iirc, ubuntu ships with 4.2, so pick the docs accordingly when on that site
<AloneWolfCRO> Heloo! I have a q? How that i remove nautilus elementary?
<padhu> Sure, troubled. Thank you
<ubuntu-usr> froschi, where rsync daemon should be run? on ssh server or on my mobile?
<ikonia> AloneWolfCRO: open the package manager, search for the package, click remove
<troubled> padhu: also, to have a better shorewall experience, I removed/disabled the package for the default ubuntu network that gives each user the option for specifying the networking info. I forget the package name though. basically, I reverted back to a "traditional" networking environment where the eth is brought up during start and stays up
<padhu> troubled: oh
<AloneWolfCRO> ok i will try
<angelitusss> Hi everyone! I wonder if any has solved the flickering screen issue? I'm having that problem with ATI radeon 1200x and Intel based video cards.
<troubled> padhu: also, you probably want shorewall-perl instead of plain shorewall, that installs a perl version of the compiler instead of a bash/sh based compiler. there are limits that probably will affect both, but perl tends to be the more powerful one
<Jec> anybody use ibus ?
<troubled> padhu: an example: the shell shorewall can do firewalling on a bridge, but the perl version cant yet. (not likely to affect you). Where as the perl version can auto detect broadcast address of an interface but the shell version cant, etc.
<ikonia> Jec: just ask your question
<AloneWolfCRO> ikonia: i can't see nautilus elementary on synaptic :S
<padhu> troubled: that's good idea. any GUI tar ball?
<ikonia> AloneWolfCRO: there doesn't appear to be a  nautilus elementary package in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> AloneWolfCRO: how did you install it ?
<troubled> padhu: as for the package to remove, do you know that little applet ubuntu gives you to control networking? remove that package. As for GUI, no, its just "always on" so to speak. just apt-get install shorewall-perl shorewall-doc, and you should be good to go. Its safe to install too as it wont run until you enabled it in /etc/default/shorewall
<AloneWolfCRO> i thik via ubuntu tweak
<ikonia> AloneWolfCRO: then we don't support it here
<AloneWolfCRO> I know :S
<ikonia> AloneWolfCRO: then why are you asking ?
<AloneWolfCRO> i just thing that you will still help me
<ikonia> AloneWolfCRO: I have no idea how ubuntu-tweak installs packages for you, you'll need to speak to the ubuntu-tweak people to find out how it installs
<terry> Whats PDTV?
<Gup> ikonia, i have to reboot once every few weeks, when i do mem usage is about 20% with loads of free or cached, but used slowly creeps up until its left no room for cached, things start to swap and everything grinds to a halt, here's my munin memory graph http://imagebin.ca/view/wuyxlS.html
<terry> Whats PDTV?
<AloneWolfCRO> ok thnx
<terry> Whats PDTV?
<sam__> hi
<froschi> ubuntu-usr: if you can login from putty, you don't need port forwarding in your setup. then you don't need it for filetransfer either. rsync daemon *if* you need it should be run on server. but you shouldn't need it for basic usage (only for advanced user managment or so)
<ikonia> Gup: simplest thing to do is, boot your box, leave it running with nothing additional open, see how that responds, that will rule out generic services/applications
<cloud_xff7> xD
<cloud_xff7> hello
<angelitusss> Hi! Anyone solve the flickering issue? (Ubuntu 10.04 -  ATI or Intel)
<cloud_xff7> any girl here?
<cloud_xff7> :D
<troubled> cloud_xff7: ?
<ikonia> cloud_xff7: this is a support channel only, please keep to that topic
<cloud_xff7> ok
<cloud_xff7> calm friend
<troubled> O_o
<cloud_xff7> ubuntu spanish_
<ikonia> !es | cloud_xff7
<ubottu> cloud_xff7: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cloud_xff7> <ubottu> thank you friend :D
<angelitusss> Hi guys
<Gup> ikonia, could be a bit inconvenient.. it runs all sorts of stuff like mail server and backup stuff i wouldnt want to be down for any period of time, not to mention i need to use it to work on!
<angelitusss> I moved all the Win machines to Ubuntu. But now I have half of them flickering, anyone solve this?
<angelitusss> I mean, at my office
<ikonia> Gup: so you're going to have to use tools like top to see where your resources are going,
<sam__> having problems with etting my windows effect when i enable my nvidia card it resets my resolution to 640x480, i ried a few different thing then got the mesage 90.7 kh/84.6khz frequency out of range please try a diff resolution, since then i had to reinstall pclinux because it wont loead into ubuntu
<angelitusss> We're very happy, but the flickering in 10.04 could be annoying...
<XDS_> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,        instead of some logical partition inside?)        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so "
<XDS_> Nothing wrong with the disk
<padhu> troubled: ok, i am going to try
<ubuntu-usr> i made usb disk with ubuntu but i would like to add ghost 4 linux to my usb drive. how to do that?
<DarsVaeda> hi, i could need some help troubleshooting my network connection
<troubled> padhu: np, gl!
<erUSUL> !persistent
<amaurea> Hi! I'm trying to mount my mobile phone as a mass storage device. It supports this, but when I attach it, it does not automatically appear in /media. Is it possible to make the computer rescan for devices to mount there? Or how could I mount it manually?
<oaf> ubuntu-usr: do you have ghost for linux?
<DarsVaeda> i have no connection to my router, ifconfig says that my inet addr is 127.0.0.1 that makes me wonder
<DarsVaeda> my router works, i'm writing from my notebook now
<ubuntu-usr> oaf, i'll download it soon
<troubled> padhu: if you get stuck and firewall yourself offline, just remember to do "shorewall clear" in a shell as root. that will open your firewall up so to speak. "shorewall stop" actually blocks everything in or out
<froschi> ubuntu-usr: mmhh... about rsync and port forwarding i take everything i said back. according to the docs, it's kinda confused, and for some reason you seem to need the daemon...
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: 127.0.0.1 is the lo adrress. what is the ip for eth0 or wlan0 ?
<DarsVaeda> ahh ok, there is no eth0
<DarsVaeda> at least when i do "sudo ifconfig"
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: what NIC card do you have on the machine?
<ubuntu-usr> froschi, you mean deamon at server side
<DarsVaeda> its onboad, worked yesterday and like 2 years before
<DarsVaeda> onboard
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: lspci | grep -i net
<oaf> ubuntu-usr: how to use ghost 4 linux?
<DarsVaeda> realtek RTL8101E
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: try « sudo modprobe r8169 »
<Gup> ok ikonia, i'll keep comparing screen shots over time, but as i say, it looks like everything slowly increases its mem usage. i'll upload them over the next few days if i still cant figure it out! cheers :)
<DarsVaeda> what should that do erusul?
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: dod eth0 come up ?
<DarsVaeda> nope
<erUSUL> did*
<ubuntu-usr> oaf, see at http://redkrieg.com/2007/03/19/ghost-4-linux-complete-guide-to-imaging/
<DarsVaeda> the light is on at the cards input
<oaf> ubuntu-usr: thanks
<DarsVaeda> can i check if ubunt can access the card?
<DarsVaeda> like hardware-manager in windows
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: « sudo modprobe -r r8169 && sudo modprobe r8169 »
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: then « dmesg | tail -n20 » paste the output
<blue112> Hi here =)
<Benkinooby> is 79.179.5XX.XXX a LAN ip?
<troubled> Benkinooby: you mean rfc1918? no
<DarsVaeda> i can not paste the output
<DarsVaeda> but there is an eth0: entry
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: do you see any obvilous error ?
<DarsVaeda> eth0: RTL8102e
<padhu>  troubled: sure
<DarsVaeda> no errors
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: do « ifconfig » does eth0 appears now ?
<sam__> any 1 know what caouse the" 90.7khz/84.6khz frequency out of range please try another resolution" error it prevents me from loading ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> no
<Benkinooby> troubled:s o i sould be able to ssh to it via internet?
<froschi> ubuntu-usr: yeah, or on mobile... both options seem to work according to the docs... i only don't see any encryption at all there or ssh protocol though... this is strange...
<DarsVaeda> the only thing in dmesg is that it says PCI INT A disabled
<troubled> Benkinooby: well, its an internet routable ip range, if thats what you are asking. ie: its not 192.168.X.X, 172.16.X.X or 10.X.X.X
<DarsVaeda> but a bit beneath says PCI INT A -> GSI 17 ...
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: check « ifconfig » does it have a eth0 now ?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Benkinooby> troubled: ah ok, thx. i was not sure about the rang of LAN ips
<blue112> :D
<DarsVaeda> no just local
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: :(
<troubled> Benkinooby: np
<troubled> Benkinooby: those are coverered in RFC1918 specifically btw, google it for coffee reading :)
<ilovefairuz> amaurea: tail -f /var/log/messages as you plug it in
<adalal> hey
<adalal> i was wondering if there is a way to get multiple output streams from one webcam
<fragg> hello
<DarsVaeda> can i somehow reinstall all networking? like on the installation
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: Ok, I have done that, and something did happen when I plugged it in. here is a pastebin of it: http://pastebin.com/jFAJN9e6
<themusicgod1> Gup: apparently it can be handy to trace calls to mmap
<themusicgod1>  this is an example, but I haven't had a chance to try it yet http://www.mail-archive.com/linuxkernelnewbies@googlegroups.com/msg01913.html
<themusicgod1> ideally if you could do the same for freeing the memory you could make sur ethat they always come in pairs
<themusicgod1> also, valgrind
<themusicgod1> or did you mean something simpler than those two?
<DarsVaeda> @erUSUL: in the Network Tools i can see a eth0 device, it also has the correct hardware address ... may this give a hint?
<ilovefairuz> amaurea: ls /dev/sdb* ?
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: does not exist
<amaurea> that is where I looked first
<ilovefairuz> amaurea: what's the phone model? and pastebininit /var/log/messages
<DarsVaeda> i can also do "ifconfig eth0" that brings up my card
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: wait, what exactly do you want me to pastebin? The phone model?
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: or the whole of /var/local/messages?
<DarsVaeda> but it has no ip address
<ilovefairuz> amaurea: yes the whole file, and write your phone model here
<troubled> ilovefairuz: you mean pastebinit yes? amaurea: you mean /var/log/messages, yes?
<amaurea> troubled: yes
<tyler51c> does anyone here use seamonkey
<DarsVaeda> i need some troubleshooting with my ethernet connection, my router works but still there is no internet connection
<adalal> i was wondering if there is a way to get multiple output streams from one webcam
<moritz__> hi, i've got an ubuntu derivative installed on my aspire one 532h netbook and the touchpad doesn't work. xorg log doesn't have any errors in it and even says it loaded the touchpad drivers. any ideas?
<swordfish> can opera installed in ubuntu?
<DarsVaeda> yes
<coz_> moritz__,  which derivitive is this?
<coz_> derivative rather
<swordfish> opera installation in ubuntu  please tell me the process
<coz_> moritz__,  which derivative of ubuntu is this  ??
<moritz__> mint. already asked in their channel, no response yet and i maybe it's non-mint-specific known problem?
<swordfish> i need the process of opera installation in ubuntu
<swordfish> 10.04
<moritz__> swordfish: go to opera.com and download the ubuntu package. :)
<swordfish> is .deb
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: The phone model is a sony ericsson w980, I think (can't see it right now, as the phone functions are available during a mass storage session). I'm not sure how to pastebin a whole file effectively, so I uploaded it somewhere else: http://folk.uio.no/sigurdkn/messages
<uma_> hi
<swordfish> hi
<swordfish> uma_
<moritz__> coz_: any ideas? :)
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: note, that file contains several attempts
<coz_> moritz__,   not off hand ...no...last time I tried mint it had issues the refular ubuntu did not...
<xguru> anyone have ati drivers working in lucid?  I have the following error.  http://www.pastie.org/
<oliver_> Is it possible to record the screen with a ati card? It laggs a lot
<moritz__> coz_: i fear that the regular ubuntu is too bloated to be able to work on a 1gb ram netbook. :/
<troubled> oliver_: tried something like gtkrecordmydesktop or similar?
<coz_> moritz__,   well i switched to Edubuntu for that reason...works much faster than any of the others
<marienz> moritz__: I run vanilla ubuntu on an ancient laptop with 1280MB of ram, works sufficiently well for my needs
<marienz> moritz__: does boot and resume a bit slowly, but once it's up it works for me.
<marienz> but I guess I'm pretty patient :)
<oliver_> troubled: I have tried gtkrecordmydesktop with default settings... i cannot record with compiz on and without compiz it's work but not flawless
<payam> test of Smuxi IRC!
<troubled> oliver_: ah compiz. ya that can lag video alot, and worse, keeps the GPU temp's peaked I find. I turn that garbage off
<moritz__> marienz: i'd have to have 4+ apps at the same time for work, which is itself a problem with 1gb of ram with these apps :(
<marienz> moritz__: ahh, I see.
<amaurea> oliver_: have you tried ffmpeg? I've heard that described as the only decent screen capture on linux
<marienz> moritz__: yeah, I usually just run a browser, an editor, and one or more terms.
<moritz__> So, does anyone else have an idea why my touchpad isn't working? :/
<troubled> moritz__: tried checking the logs yet?
<swordfish> sometimes virus will do it like that
<oliver_> troubled: alright... how can i see the temp on my card?
<swordfish> checkit out
<troubled> oliver_: i use gkrellm myself, YMMV
<moritz__> troubled: yep, xorg log says it loaded the driver and doesn't have any errors.
<troubled> moritz__: and the trackpad is known to be working to begin with?
<glich> quick question:what format to use on a pendrive:ext2,ext3,ext4,ntfs or reiserfs?
<oliver_> amaurea: now, how can i do that?
<moritz__> according to some ubuntu forum posts, yes
<oliver_> troubled: thx, will try it
<xguru> anyone have ati drivers working in lucid?  I have the following error.  http://www.pastie.org/
<troubled> moritz__: no, I mean your actual trackpad. ie: is it broken, or did it work in windows or previously etc
<amaurea> oliver_: I am looking for the page where I read about it now
<TheEskimo> glitch: It depends. Do you want it to be accessable from any other OSs?
<oliver_> amaurea: great
<gerst> use fat32
<moritz__> troubled: oh, yeah. works in windows.
<lisnux> hi all :D
<jagan185> hi everyone.
<jagan185> Where are the files recieved over bluetooth stored in Ubuntu 10.04
<glich> its for a portable firefox lol..to use only in linux
<Raydiation> hi guys, i guess im not the only one, my network icon in the gnome panel, where i could see the network connections vanished
<TheEskimo> glich: I would use ext3 or 4 than personally. It is actually not extremely important which you choose.
<troubled> moritz__: xsetpointer help? xsetpointer -l, lists devices, xsetpointer <device>, should set it. might help to try force it maybe?
<ben72> hi! I really need some help. I have an usb device which works randomly. I get a "/sbin/modprobe' (stderr) 'FATAL: Module usb:v0519p0007d0400dc00dsc00dp00icFFiscFFipFF not found." when it doesn't work..
<glich> its using java and flash inside the pendrive,not the system plugins
<moshisushi> if i add a new partition to unpartitioned space on a disk with fdisk, will writing the changes to destroy the old partitions?
<moritz__> troubled: what format should the "device" be given to xsetpointer? neither the number nor the name from "xsetpointer -l" work. it says "Extended device 12 not found"
<amaurea> oliver_: having trouble finding the page. still looking, but you might want to search for it yourself too
<troubled> moritz__: no clue. i was wondering that myself. might be expecting a /dev/XXXXX name for all I know
<ben72> moshisushi, I see no reason why they should if you don't remove them in fdisk
<oliver_> amaruea: ok
<moshisushi> ben72: good
<oliver_> i have installed lm-senors and run sensors-detect but i cannot se my cpu temp... i have i intel i5
<glich> oO
<ryan_languagelab> greetings. i ran grub-install and now I can no longer access windows. Grub doesn't give me a menu of OSs to boot into. How can I put windows back on that menu?
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: why did you run grub-install ?
<troubled> moritz__: http://www.yolinux.com/HOWTO/XFree86-Touch-Screen-HOWTO.html seems to have some info that might help. search the page for "xsetpointer"
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, I had an old copy of Ubuntu, Windows 7, and Xubuntu. The old Ubuntu ran grub and every time the kernel was updated I had to manually update its menu.lst
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: ok, so there is still no need to run grub-install
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, how can I go about fixing it even though I did run it?
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: why did you really run it ?
<troubled> moritz__: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/  might help as well. gl!
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, that is why I ran it. To try to get my Xubuntu's grub to be the "main" bootlader
<madrid> Hi , I read this, and for this reason jaunty is better than lucid??, for me lucid is more heavy :
<madrid> This distro part of the fantastic distro Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope", which is considered by the great community Ubunteros one of the best versions of Ubuntu, if not the best, in terms of quality and performance.
<ilovefairuz> amaurea: there's a bug report here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/275633 however don't try the workaround as it's reported to mess things up, try insall pysdm and see if it can recognize the phone
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: so you have two menu.lst files, one in /boot on xubuntu on in /boot on ubuntu ?
<ryan_languagelab> yea
<ikonia> madrid: if you start this again, you will be removed
<moritz__> troubled: thanks a lot. looking into is :)
<ikonia> madrid: this is your only warning
<ben72> should it be a problem using multiple devices that utilizes the same driver? it works sometimes and sometimes not when I have two devices using ftdi_sio
<amaurea> ilovefairuz: thank you. I'll read thad and try pysdm
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: my suggestion would be to use a shared /boot partition for the pair of them, manualy put the windows entry back into the shared menu.lst and make sure the timeout option is set above 2 seconds so you can see the menu
<capB> hi, I had windows installed and then installed ubuntu alongside it. Now, on loading, I get the windows boot screen which lets me choose ubuntu, and then the GRUB screen after I select ubuntu. How do I remove windows entirely and make sure the boot loader doesn't mess things up?
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, ok the thing is I'm not really sure what partition I should be doing this on
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: pick either the ubuntu or xubuntu one, but then make sure both ubuntu and xubuntu's fstab uses the same partition as boot
<wizard_> anyone no of a program that will take my protect songs from Itunes and turn them into mp3 so I can add and play in XBMC ?
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: you'll then need to re-apply grub to point at that partition
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, ok thanks. I will work on it a bit
<ilovefairuz> capB: did you install using Wubi, the windows-based ubuntu installer  or on a separate partition ?
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: shout if you are struggling
<capB> ilovefairuz, I installed using wubi
<ikonia> capB: ubuntu is now based on your windows file system, so you can't remove it
<ikonia> capB: you'll need to do a clean install on another partition for a proper seperate ubuntu install
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, ok lol I don't really know what I am doing. My first OS was windows, it is on /dev/sda3 (boot flag set). The ubuntu distro (9.04, don'
<madrid> why ubuntu operating systems are becoming heavier?
<dairyman> guys i have a problem. i dropped my laptop an hour ago. restarted my pc, and when i login i get the following error. The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet".
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: you need to create/use a seperate partition for /boot that both ubuntu and xubuntu share
<dany> hi all
<dany> do you know if is there a way to get the name of the process that creates a file?
<ikonia> madrid: it's not, this is your final warning
<feltham83> HI ALL
<ZykoticK9> capB, what ikonia is saying above basically is WUBI does not create a "stand-alone" type install, with WUBI you Ubuntu relies on windows (which is why i view it as a poor choice)
<dairyman> does anyone know how i can fixthis? i cant access nautilus
<ikonia> madrid: if you start this behaviour again, you will be removed
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, I only want to boot Xubuntu
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: ok, so remove your ubuntu partition
<ilovefairuz> dany: no, but if the process still has it open, try lsof
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: and just use that one OS partition (xubuntu) to control it
<dany> ilovefairuz:  lsof namefile?
<feltham83> I have a problem, i can't login to my system using GNOME i can only do it using FAILSAFE GNOME. Anyone help?
<ilovefairuz> dany: lsof | grep filename
<troubled> dany: not unless its in use or it logged the fact to my knowledge (short of having a security auditing system that is setup to record such a thing). lsof might help
<madrid> ikonia ok , not more censure please
<capB> ikonia: wow, that is unexpected. Can I at least get rid of the windows boot screen.
<ikonia> madrid: yes, that is the fact
<ikonia> capB: no
<dany> ok
<dany> thank you :) I'm gonna try it
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, when I ran grub-install I installed it on /dev/sda3 (the windows partition). now should I just add the windows entry to menu.lst? I know I shouldn'
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: whoaaa
<troubled> dany: which filename? perhaps someone might know already
<ryan_languagelab> t have ran grub-install but was that the right partion
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: grub goes on the the master boot secord, not on a partition (sda3)
<dairyman> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet". this error comes up everytime i logon, and because of it i cant access nautilus (my files) . can anyone help? pm me
<wizard_> anyone no of a program that will take my protected songs from Itunes and turn them into mp3 so I can add and play in XBMC ?
<ikonia> wizard_: please dont ask how to remove drm
<gunawan> test
<ikonia> pass
<wizard_> ikonia, I have paid for the music
<dany> troubled: no no it's impossible. I'm writing programs that use these files and I'd like to know what was the program that write that file
<dairyman> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet". this error comes up everytime i logon, and because of it i cant access nautilus (my files) . can anyone help? pm me
<ilovefairuz> ikonia: pm?
<ikonia> wizard_: yes, and the terms are you can only use it with itunes
<ikonia> ilovefairuz: sure
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, yikes well I quickly try to add the windows partiton to the boot menu. How do I add a delay for the boot menu?
<wizard_> ikonia, I paid for it I should be able to just it any were
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: there should be a timeout option in menu.lst
<feltham83> I have a problem, i can't login to my system using GNOME i can only do it using FAILSAFE GNOME. Anyone help?
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, cheers
<ikonia> wizard_: you can't - speak to apple if you disagree with the terms
<troubled> dany: ah. im afraid there is no easy way to tell that after the fact
<wizard_> ikonia, you don't buy a car and get told you can only use it in  one place do you
<Ridpojken> Why does all my WAV soundfiles only becomes buzz when i try to play them in ubuntu?
<dany> troubled:  get it.. with lsof no output :(
<ZykoticK9> wizard_, you do if it's an apple-car ;)
<ikonia> wizard_: this isn't up for debate, if you don't like apples terms, talk to them or don't use it
<troubled> dany: things like grsecurity or selinux might be configurable to audit such events though, but thats some serious time investment to setup stuff like that
<dany> troubled: got it.. :(
<troubled> dany: lsof only tells you what is currently using a file, not what created it
<dairyman> can anyone help me? The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet". this error comes up everytime i logon, and because of it i cant access nautilus (my files) . can anyone help? pm me
<dany> troubled: thanks for the info
<troubled> np
<wizard_> ikonia, I have a script that does it anyways lol, just looking for a program
<wizard_> ikonia, true clone does it
<suprengr> On the subject of grub, may i ask a [stupid?] question?  I have WinXP on sad1,  a while back I chose to install grub on sda5 [[1st extended partition, flagged as 'boot'] - I have NO probs with it, just curious if I made the right choice several distros ago and also, how does one check the current location of the grub being booted from?
<giorgiofauzia> ciao
<ikonia> suprengr: installing grub on a partition won't work, unless your board supports booting from a partition rather than the mbr
<dany> troubled: yes but someone is using it sure (it is increasing its size) but that lsof doesn't give output
<suprengr> ikepanhc: it does
<wizard_> I thought ubuntu was all about open source :( and I get kicked for what talking about DRM thats nuts
<troubled> dany: lsof would only show info if you happened to run it while it was being written to or opened
<wizard_> which I have paid for lol
<wizard_> I just up
<dany> troubled: kk got it thanks :)
<wizard_> give*
<reyarth> #ubuntu-it
<jrib> wizard_: I don't know what you were talking about, but this channel is just for support
<reyarth> join /ubuntu-it
<troubled> dany: are you just trying to catch the app once? or are you trying to develop some kind of system to do this on a regular basis?
<m3r1ll> when ever someone has a sec ive got a question about a grub problem
<reyarth> join /#ubuntu-it
<dany> troubled: no no troubled
<dany> troubled: the first
<reyarth> join #ubuntu-it
<reyarth> join #ubuntu.it
<FloodBot1> reyarth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> reyarth: are you struggling to join ?
<ikonia> reyarth: you need to use /join #ubuntu-it
<troubled> dany: do you know approximately how often the file is written to?
<reyarth> help me
<ikonia> reyarth: type /join #ubuntu-it
<reyarth> I want enter in ubuntu italian
<ilovefairuz> reyarth: write: /join
<ikonia> reyarth: look at what I'm telling you
<reyarth> ohh very thanks:D
<dany> troubled: every time that I get a packet from the net
<badass> Hello
<troubled> dany: you can try something like "while true;do lsof /path/to/file; sleep 1;done" and just wait and hope
<suprengr> ikepanhc: the reason why i ask is,coincidentally, that I am sure a while ago - late after work, removing 9.10 to install 10.04 movwed the grub instal MBR - several nights later I wondered if it ias now on MBR - how do I check?
<badass> I want to play encrypted dvd on ubuntu 64bit
<troubled> dany: also, what does "file /path/to/file" show?
<suprengr> ikepanhc: sorry  -wrong nick
<suprengr> ikonia:  the reason why i ask is,coincidentally, that I am sure a while ago - late after work, removing 9.10 to install 10.04 movwed the grub instal MBR - several nights later I wondered if it ias now on MBR - how do I check?
<ikonia> !dvd | badass
<ubottu> badass: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dany> troubled: it's a debug output of a program
<ikonia> suprengr: you can't really "check" without copying the blocks of the mbr off the disk
<arpad2> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dany> troubled: I thought that it was more simple :)
<jasonmchristos> how do i snd local mail
<suprengr> ikonia: ok... I'll sit back and be happy with everything working o... thanks for the help andknowledge
<troubled> dany: linux simple? heh. there are infinite ways to do everything in linux :)
<feltham83> I have a problem, i can't login to my system using GNOME i can only do it using FAILSAFE GNOME. Anyone help?
<jasonmchristos> how do i send mail to local ubuntu user
<badass> ikonia: Will it play in totem after that?
<jasonmchristos> user@localhost?
<dany> troubled: yes yes I know :P
<troubled> dany: there are some inode monitoring packages out there though. perhaps they might help
<dany> troubled: kk cool I'm going to see then
<ikonia> badass: yes
<badass> ikonia: It didn't work
<badass> I allready had all of the packages
<monkey_dust> guys - I'm unable to install the flash-plugin for chromium or firefox - is this a known issue and is there a solution?
<badass> Still get the same error
<ikonia> badass: did you run the shell script as advised
<troubled> dany: i see a package called "fileschanged" that reports when files have been altered, and "fam" which is a file alteration monitor. those might help
<badass> ikonia: yes
<jasonmchristos> how do i setup local mail for alerts and such
<ikonia> badass: and what was the message when it run
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: sending mail over the internet or on the local machine
<dany> troubled: ok cool
<troubled> dany: but they just me offer an API for a dev to hook into and not do anything on their own. you will have to read up on them yourself. gl
<badass> ikonia: I took the disk out and put it back in, now it works. Thanks for your help
<troubled> s/me/may/
<ikonia> what a surprise
<dany> troubled: yes it will be no so simple
<jasonmchristos> ikonia: local machine this is for psad alerts
<ikonia> !smtp | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<amaurea> olivier_93: http://verb3k.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/how-to-do-proper-screencasts-on-linux/
<airtonix> setting up clonezilla on ubuntu 10.04 makes me sad
<jasonmchristos> ikonia: local mail
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, I added the windows entry to menus.lst and everything is working as expected! which is scary but ill take it!
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: yes, if you follow guide, they have indo
<ryan_languagelab> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> ryan_languagelab: nice work
<jasonmchristos> ikonia: i already have exim 4 working for ending mail p25
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: then what's the problem ?
<m3r1ll> i have a question about boot loaders if anyone can help, basicly i have Ubunutu installed on a windows7 machine everything is fine with that. I also installed BackTrack, wich installed grub on my machine. Now i get this retarded grub boot with backtrack and windows, if i select windows it comes to the second boot screen and lists Ubunutu, BackTrack, and windows. Is there a way I can get rid of the first boot loader and just use the one 
<jasonmchristos> ikonia: i have used it fine to send mail but i dont know how to receive meail
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: you said you have it working ?
<jasonmchristos> ikonia: im setting up an email alert coming from the local system so would i put email it too username@localhost?
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: just username should do
<nosferatu> siema
<jasonmchristos> ikonia: because it sends mail but doesnt receive
<nosferatu> :)
<jasonmchristos> ikonia: how do i send a mail to my local user
<nosferatu> siema
<nosferatu> siema
<nosferatu> seima
<nosferatu> seiam
<FloodBot1> nosferatu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: check the logs to see if the mail gets to it
<troubled> dany: looking at the package info, it seems that fileschanged is a client to the FAM package that provides an API in userspace for the dnotify kernel api to track changes
<ikonia> nosferatu: stop
<dany> troubled: cool
<dany> troubled: I'm going to see it
<dany> thanks again
<troubled> ikonia: people like to game the rules I see :(
<ilovefairuz> m3r1ll: reinstall ubuntu's boot loader on sdx (where x is your hard disk letter)
<troubled> dany: np, good luck
<troubled> dany: i can't promise that they will report the program that monitored the files though. they might just tell you it was modified and when
<dany> troubled: thanks anyway :)
<troubled> :)
<m3r1ll> ok will do thx lovefair
<airtonix> using virtualbox, i'm trying to hae one vbox guest (using ubuntu 10.04) act as a clonezilla-drbl server via multicast, and another vbox guest (using ubuntu 9.10) as the client to save disks from and restore to. I can get the client to pxeboot and save a disk image... but getting it to pxeboot to restore an image fails with it hanging after the PXE menu screen.
<troubled> dany: worst case, that one liner with the "while true...." loop, with a sleep of .1 or something crazy low should catch it eventually. just pipe it out to something like "tee" and have it logged so you can search the massive amount of output (or use grep to filter empty lines etc)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<dany> troubled: uhm ok. :)
<m3r1ll> actualy tho that gives me another question Lovefair
<m3r1ll> my disk sitting the way it is has sda1untouchable space, sda2 mbr, and sda3 where windows is. what are you taking about putting it sda2?
<m3r1ll> did i get discoed or something?
<IdleOne> m3r1ll: nope
<m3r1ll> lol ok just checking
<Beyquin> Hello
<mitchel> Hello
<Beyquin> How is everyone?
<m3r1ll> good, besides being agervated at grub
<BluesKaj> m3r1ll, some of the free space on your windows partition can be used as a ext3/4 linux partition and linux swap , if that's what you're asking
<diogo_79> Hi, when i install ubuntu i have create two keyboard layouts, after the installation i have try to remove one of the layouts, but after i reboot the machine the layout appears again, how can i remove one of the layouts?
<cheater99> hi
<cheater99> does anyone know the location for the upstart script for mysql?
<m3r1ll> Blue can i message you to make my querstion a lil more clear?
<diogo_79> /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<jrib> cheater99: upstart scripts like in /etc/init/
<cheater99> i mean the script source
<cheater99> not how to invoke it
<BluesKaj> !pm | m3r1ll
<ubottu> m3r1ll: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cheater99> found it, thanks jrib
<BluesKaj> m3r1ll, lets keep the questions in the chat so other knowledgeable can help as well
<BluesKaj> ppl
<cheater99> how would i change this bash line? [ -r $HOME/my.cnf ]    currently it fails if $HOME/my.cnf doesn't exist, but i would like it to fail only when that file OR /usr/etc/my.cnf don't exist
<troubled> cheater99: || ?
<cheater99> not sure what the syntax would be exactly
<jrib> cheater99: wait, why are you doing this?
<troubled> cheater99: ie: [ -r $file1 || -r $file2 ]
<diogo_79> no one??'
<troubled> cheater99: might also be [ -r .... ] || [ -r ....], not 100%
<glaucous> troubled, is this the same thing? [ -r $file1 ] || [ -r $file2 ] ?
<glaucous> troubled, yeah, what I thought, that's what I used
<fragio79> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<troubled> glaucous: not sure of the precidence of [
<BluesKaj> m3r1ll, sorry I don't know , backtrack is well known to be problematic in more ways then just grub
<cheater99> i've found it
<IdleOne> m3r1ll: perhaps you can try asking in #backtrack-linux
<cheater99> it is: [ -r $HOME/my.cnf -o /usr/etc/my.cnf ]
<troubled> cool
<troubled> im guessing -o = ||
<cheater99> || does not work
<cheater99> invalid syntax, missing ']'
<m3r1ll>  basicly i have Ubuntu installed on a windows7 machine everything is fine with that. I also installed BackTrack, wich installed grub on my machine. Now i get this retarded grub boot with backtrack and windows, if i select windows it comes to the second boot screen and lists Ubuntu, BackTrack, and windows. Is there a way I can get rid of the first boot loader and just use the one Ubuntu installed?
<m3r1ll> <m3r1ll> someone told me to reinstall Ubuntus boot loader to sdX where x is my drive letter. wich brings me to the question of i have sda1 stuff i cant change, sda2 mbr, sda3 windows, sda5 linux. where to i reinstall the bootloader from Ubuntu sda2 ???
<borbasjulia> how to check and how to set local ip?
<IdleOne> !grub2 | m3r1ll
<ubottu> m3r1ll: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> m3r1ll: see the section on recovering grub
<jrib> cheater99: #bash
<wiesshund> m3r1ll<<  what is on sda1?
<cheater99> it's ok, the problem's solved :)
<cheater99> thanks jrib
<m3r1ll> ok thx idle
<cheater99> you've helped me out a lot
<ubuntu-usr> i have installed ubuntu on usb. i downloaded antoher linux distro and i ant to put it to stick in another folder. now is tehe question: what i should write in syslinux/menu.cfg to run menu from another distro? simply words i wan't to load another distro directly, i want to load it's menu
<troubled> cheater99: seems that if you did it the way i was thinking you needed: if ( [ -f .... ] || [ -f .... ]); then ....; fi
<troubled> cheater99: eg: if ([ -f /etc/mysql/my ] || [ -f /etc/mysql/my.cnf ]); then echo "Yes"; else echo "No";fi
<madrid> now I have only one problem with jaunty, flash player is not accepted at all sites with Linux, in most places ,yes, but not as much as  with windows
<troubled> cheater99: although your way definetly seems like the better solution :)
<cheater99> nope, it wasn't used with if/fi, it was just used to fail the script if the file isn't found
<wiesshund> ubuntu-usr>>  your just booting from USB?
<ubuntu-usr> wiesshund, yes
<troubled> cheater99: still, anything between the ()'s would return a true or false result
<cheater99> mhm
<jasonmchristos> i told a program to email alert myuser@localhost but when i check "mail" from command nothing is there
<troubled> cheater99: run that line i pasted for proof of the syntax
<wiesshund> ubuntu-usr>>  depending on how you set it up, you dont need to write anything
<karim_> hi
<ubuntu-usr> wiesshund, i used standart ubuntu usb maker
<troubled> jasonmchristos: try "mailq" to see if anything is frozen? or less /var/log/mail.info /var/log/mail.err?
<mobal> hi
<troubled> jasonmchristos: btw, ":n" in less to switch to the next filename
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I am looking an easy solution for activating built-in 3G mobile modem on my Toshiba NB200 internet based notebook computer. Can I activate my mobile modem without configuring it in advanced way? Thank you for your help.
<ubuntu-usr> wiretapped, ubuntu from usb works but after i add another distro to another folder there is need to add some lines in syslinux/menu.cfg
<jasonmchristos> troubled: mailq returns blank
<wiesshund> ubuntu-usr>>  oh your sticking multiples on 1 flashdrive? i misread then
<mobal> Turbolinux: what is the type of the 3g modem?
<troubled> jasonmchristos: well, nothing in the queue then. so if mail was sent, it was delivered somewhere. the mail logs should hopefully to you to whom (as per the /etc/aliases file most likely)
<Turbolinux> Mobal: It's an integrated type mobile modem.
<jasonmchristos> troubled: all blank
<troubled> jasonmchristos: when you ran mailq, did it say "Mail queue is empty"?
<mobal> i do
<ruben23> hi guys any idea on how to set a kick start install of ENU- netbook edition of ubuntu..?
<jasonmchristos> troubled: no it did nothing
<mobal> Turbolinux: try type lsusb and find it
<jasonmchristos> ive sent mail but never received it
<troubled> jasonmchristos: what do you get when you do: "mailq;echo $?"
<TLF> hello
<TLF> it's possible to load a module from another kernel version? (both are 2.6 kernels)
<jasonmchristos> troubled: 0
<ruben23> hi guys any idea on how to set a kick start install of ENU- netbook edition of ubuntu..?
<ruben23> are there channels for Ubuntu netbook edition..?
<microlith> TLF: not usually, you can try forcing it but bad things may happen
<troubled> jasonmchristos: k, means it returned okay (error level 0), but that doesn't always mean much :) take a look in the /var/log/mail.* files for today. try tail -f one of them and send a test mail to yourself or root etc
<jasonmchristos> troubled: how do i send a test mail as root?
<xangua> ruben23: yes, this
<Turbolinux> Toshiba Corp. F3507g Mobile Broadband Module. That's my device.
<Turbolinux> Mobal: I wrote my device brand and model as a previous message.
<ruben23> any idea..? on creating a kick start install for ENU..?
<troubled> jasonmchristos: well, dont need to send as root. just run something like "mail root", hit enter, type the subjetc, then type some garble and hit "." on a line by itself iirc to end it
<mobal> Turbolinux: i read
<xangua> ruben23: no idea
<TLF> thanks, microlith
<mobal> Turbolinux: google said it is an erricsson model. and i found this link. Try this: http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2008/12/07/how-to-use-an-att-ericsson-f3507g-card-on-ubuntu-intrepid/
<troubled> jasonmchristos: just hit enter on the "CC:" field, then it will be sent. a good test  is to send email to the current username
<jasonmchristos> i dont want to receive mail as root i want to get mail to my user though
<jasonmchristos> the root account is locked
<troubled> jasonmchristos: sure, but sure you want to verify the email system is working yes?
<jasonmchristos> yes, i read somwhere i have to have an email sent so it will setup the local maildir
<troubled> jasonmchristos: so you should be able to do "mail $USER<enter>" and send yourself an email. if that doesn't work, your MTA system is broken
<NewtoLinux> hello
<ruben23> guys any familiar with UNE..?
<wiesshund> ruben23>>  lemme guess? you hate it?
<mobal> Turbolinux: or this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934013
<ruben23> no i love it..:-D
<cablop> how can i make openvpn works in ubuntu?
<cablop> itś not reaching the server and i can't test if it's working or not
<Turbolinux> Mobal: Thank you for your help. I will look them.
<lucy> shutup
<troubled> O_o
<NewtoLinux> what is the "msinfo" type command in Linux
<lucy> foff
<lucy> shuttup
<bihari> hellow i have problem
<merma> i can see a practical use of cocaine in psychology treatments, where can I download wine?
<bihari> my ubuntu usb cant able to read out my samsun mobile
<bihari>  i wants to connect my samsung mobile through my ubuntu OS
<troubled> !ops lucy
<NewtoLinux> what is the "msinfo" type command in Linux
<bihari> ?
<troubled> NewtoLinux: lshw maybe?
<bihari> i cant get my answer?
<bihari> any one help
<bihari> me
<NewtoLinux> troubled: thanks
<kane77> hi, what app can I use to add album art (covers) to mp3 files so that it would be recognized by my android phone?
<bihari> can any one plzz help me !
<NewtoLinux> is there a site or a manual that has a table of correlated command that are equivalent in windows
<troubled> kane77: perhaps search for "id3" in the apt-cache for an editor?
<jasonmchristos> how do i get ubentu to setp my home directory mail dir for my user?
<troubled> kane77: rythmbox might be able to, but im not sure if you are looking for something manual or automated from CLI, sorry
<NewtoLinux> troubled: is there a site or a manual that has a table of correlated command that are equivalent in windows
<senthil_> if you want a Graphical App. "hardinfo" will be useful
<troubled> jasonmchristos: usually maildir or makemaildir or something, lemmie look
<bihari> can any one help me plzzz?
<senthil_> bihari: What samsung mobile model you have?
<troubled> jasonmchristos: quick search shows the program in a diff package. im guessing postfix auto makes the dir for you on first mail
<Turbolinux> Mobal: Do I have to copy second step codes in site which you gave as first under sysfs.conf file's ''Examples'' section?
<cablop> damn
<troubled> NewtoLinux: try ask google, I don't know of anything like that specifically though. sry
<jasonmchristos> troubled: i have exi4
<jasonmchristos> exim4
<bihari> SGH-B250 SET NAME
<jasonmchristos> i just did a dpkg reconfigure
<iterative> networking has suddenly stopped working on my daughter's laptop -- "service networking start" results in "networking stop/waiting".  Any idea how to fix this?
<NewtoLinux> troubled: thanks
<cablop> if i set an OpenVPN server, must i set it as client of itself to make it available for all other systems?
<troubled> jasonmchristos: ah, exim4 might not do it automagically
<bihari> SGH-b520
<troubled> jasonmchristos: this is a ubuntu system or debian?
<jasonmchristos> ubuntu
<troubled> jasonmchristos: you setup exim4 manually?
<bihari> sethil its SGH-B520 samsung mobile set and i cant able to connect it  in my ubuntu
<troubled> or installed it on your own I mean
<jasonmchristos> troubled: used dpkg script
<troubled> oh joy heh
<Turbolinux> Mobal: Can you help me? Thank you.
<troubled> jasonmchristos: well, maildrpo package in ubuntu has the maildirmake script with it, which is a procmail replacement by the looks of it. guess you could try install that
<troubled> jasonmchristos: exim4 should be able to autocreate the maildir in the configured location though. not sure why yours wouldn't be unless the permissions are off or something. Why are you trying to manually make the dir, did any of the log files give you a hint in this direction, or is it just a guess?
<NewtoLinux> troubled: how can i change the logon name on the top right in the panel next to the "shut down" button
<bihari> can any one plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me
<troubled> jasonmchristos: also, if its exim4 instead of postfix, i think the mail logs go in /var/log/exim/mainlog or something
<jasonmchristos> troubled: i dont get why i even need exim for local mail
<troubled> NewtoLinux: perhaps System menu -> Preferences -> About me?
<magicianlord> i wonder if i should uninstall the x applications and all and stick to console
<magicianlord> it would give a more pure feeling
<jasonmchristos> troubled: i thought exim was just for sending mail external
<NewtoLinux> troubled: but i would like to change the name of the user
<troubled> jasonmchristos: and locally. although you might be able to try something like procmail only instead of a full daemon, not sure, never tried
<troubled> NewtoLinux: vipw? do you want to change the username or the full name in the GEcos field?
<NewtoLinux> i changed the logon name but that only shows up at the logon prompt
<cory_cowgill> Hi all. I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 1525. I am having trouble getting my wireless drivers to authenticate. I keep getting an error stating it can't find the cdrom. If I browse the CD-Rom through the folders I see the file is there.  This is error I get "SystemError: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)]/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter
<cory_cowgill> _012-1build1_i386.deb Disk not found.". Any assistance would be helpful.
<NewtoLinux> troubled: yes
<iterative> any idea how to find out why the networking service won't start? is there a log I can check?
<artinstartin> How can I save the playback volume in the audio settings, so it will always stay like that please?
<miked595> I found that  /sys/devices/system/cpu/kernel_max shows 7. I have a cpu that provides 12 threads. Is it possible to update the kernel's max cpus withour recompiling it? uname -a = Linux sysops 2.6.32-23-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 09:26:55 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<NewtoLinux> i want to change the name that is visible on the top right hand
<pakair> NewtoLinux, you should have System|Admin|Users and Groups. Use that app to modify user info.
<troubled> jasonmchristos: if anything, you can probably disable the daemon for just local delivery though. but the system needs some app in place to call for sending mail and delivering to the correct path
<jasonmchristos> troubled: how would you personally tell a command to run at boot that needs sudo?
<cheater99> troubled: thanks
<magicianlord> rc.local
<troubled> jasonmchristos: what does this have to do with email?
<pakair> iterative, take a look at dmesg
<troubled> cheater99: ?
<cheater99> nm
<aabishkar> Ubuntu
<troubled> cheater99: sorry, just wondering if the new syntax helped you or something else
<cheater99> :)
<jasonmchristos> troubled: looks like the email im just not getting so im wondering about my macchanger command
<troubled> didnt forget ya or anything ;)
<NewtoLinux> pakair: i changed it there but that only changes the logon prompt  i want the longon prompt name to also show up on the top right
<capB> hi, I used unetbootin to make a USB bootable ubuntu, but when I reboot my pc tells me there is no available USB boot options
<Turbolinux> Mobal: Can you say how must I copy the codes to the file?
<troubled> jasonmchristos: well, I know on debian at least that mail likes to go to the spool dir in mbox format. so if your mail app was setup to use maildir, you wouldnt "see" the email unless it new to use mbox etc
<pakair> NewtoLinux, logout and login again. It should refresh the user at the top right of the screen
<EruditeOgre> I'm trying to figure out how to shut down my built-in webcam on my laptop unless a program is active that specifically requests it. Anyone know of some searches out there that might help me? Using 10.04
<LeeQ> Quesion about server mirroring and database backups. I have main server and backup server, backup taked mysqldump every night.
<nameda> capB: is it just going to the OS you have on your hard drive?
<troubled> jasonmchristos: you will have to forgive me though. ubuntu and debian decided to go in 2 different directions for MTA, and commands and defaults change per version over the years. hard to keep track of the mess :)
<LeeQ> dns points to backup server if main server is down. say main server goes down and things are added to the db on the backup server. what is the best way to reconcile?
<Dr_Willis> capB:  ive had unetbootin fail in the past. You tried teh pendrive on other pc's yet?
<oliver_> I have i ati 5770 and wonder if i can have compiz effects on... i have heard that the card can be very varm
<LeeQ> is there a better backup method to keep the two servers matched?
<iterative> pakair: hmmm, thanks.  right around where I see some networking stuff, I see "ACPI Error ...[stuff]... Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND" :(
<bihari> no one is helping me :(
<EruditeOgre> LeeQ: Might be better to ask on #mysql
<erUSUL> !patience | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<troubled> bihari: probably cause nobody knows how to help you yet :)
<bihari> :( i have simple problem !
<bihari>  its SGH-B520 samsung mobile set and i cant able to connect it  in my ubuntu
<cory_cowgill>  I am having trouble getting my wireless drivers to authenticate. I keep getting an error stating it can't find the cdrom. If I browse the CD-Rom through the folders I see the file is there. This is error I get "SystemError: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)]/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_012-1build1_i386.deb Disk not found." Looks like it...
<cory_cowgill> ...can't find my cdrom? But its on my desktop?
<pakair> iterative, try lspci. This should list all your devices. If it can 'see' the networking, then use dmesg and grep for that device.
<ManDay> Guys, I think I've made a HORRIFYING discovery: That is, every time you buy a copy of Windows you give a lot of money to Microsoft and therefore a lot of money to Bill Gates - and Bill gates donates a lot of money to charity, So every time you download Ubuntu you kill an African Child!
<troubled> bihari: I don't even know how that connects, let alone how to help you. so I wouldnt say its simple :)
<nameda> capB: If you can get to an interactive menu for picking what to boot off of, use that. My laptop doesn't passively boot from Removeable Media, even though it's set up that way in the BIOS
<bihari> well when i by this set i got 1 cd which has  .exe file to install  but ubuntu doesnot support .exe file
<wiesshund> ManDay>> eh we try our best
<xangua> ManDay: stop that please
<troubled> bihari: what are you trying to do anyways, teather internet through a phone or something?
<magicianlord> ManDay: he gives it to a charity that wastes the money
<ManDay> xangua: I know, I can hardly live with that guilt either...
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you use wine to install .exe's if yopu are lucky. However.. running an exe from a cd by double clicking on it. dosent work last ic hecked. use teh command line.
<bihari> manday thats wrong !
<magicianlord> donations are never used efficiently
<erUSUL> ManDay: download ubuntu send *all* the money you have to a charity org. you do not need MS or bill gates as intermediaries
<NewtoLinux> bihari: try to see if you can find linux driver for your samsung
<ManDay> erUSUL: :P
<Pici> ManDay: This is a support channel. Please keep the irc guidelines in mind when using it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bihari> hummm linux driver for samsung set
<troubled> Pici: hola, LTNS
<bihari> nice idea
<iterative> pakair: interestingly, lspci shows my two network devices, but there's no trace of them in dmesg output --- what could that mean?
<wiesshund> Not to mention bill sends his own money, not MS's
<Turbolinux> Mobal: Are you there?
<ikonia> wiesshund: enough now
<magicianlord> wouldnt it be nice if all netbooks came with ubuntu lucid by default
<magicianlord> ahve taht niche
<wiesshund> So be like Bill Gates ManDay  and send your OWN money to charity
<cory_cowgill> I am having trouble getting my wireless drivers to authenticate. I keep getting an error stating it can't find the cdrom. If I browse the CD-Rom through the folders I see the file is there. This is error I get "SystemError: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)]/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_012-1build1_i386.deb  Disk not found."
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iterative> pakair: btw, on this laptop, networking was working perfectly.  The device was shut down and unused for a month, and now when I boot it up the networking is just not there :(
<erUSUL> iterative: what NIC devices ¿?
<wiesshund> ikonia>>  ok i behave
<EruditeOgre> I'm trying to figure out how to shut down my built-in webcam on my laptop unless a program is active that specifically requests it. Anyone know of some searches out there that might help me? Using 10.04
<NewtoLinux> pakair: i think what i want to do is change the group name
<NewtoLinux> maybe that might change the name on top
<erUSUL> cory_cowgill: disable the cdrom as source in Software Sources
<iterative> erUSUL: Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132, and Realtek Semiconducter Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE
<cory_cowgill> erUSUL - OK... let me try
<pakair> iterative, now, take at look at /etc/init.d/ there should be a networking script which brings up your devices. Run the script (/etc/init.d/networking), then grep dmesg for errors
<Dr_Willis> EruditeOgre:  you could unload the module it uses.. but On my laptop - it does turn off the webcam unless its in use.. so im not sure yours dosent
<asrj> hai
<erUSUL> iterative: "lsmod | grep 8169" shows anything ?
<asrj> minitube is not working in my ubuntu 10.04
<^Jay2^> how can i backup all the softwares and updates that i have already in ubuntu so that the next install of my ubuntu i can just restore from there. ( dont suggest ghosting please )
<bihari> is there any link like codepad? something for ubuntu?
<iterative> erUSUL: nothing at all :/
<terry> Whats PDTV?
<Turbolinux> Friends can you say how to copy the codes in second step to the sysfs.conf file? The codes are in here: http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2008/12/07/how-to-use-an-att-ericsson-f3507g-card-on-ubuntu-intrepid/. Thank you for your help again.
<asrj> I need minitube hel[
<NewtoLinux> pakair: when i go into the user account i see one guest and one main account.. i changed the name but the underlying name is still the same and that is what is visible on top
<EruditeOgre> Dr_Willis: Well, powertop is complaining about a usb device not being in powersave mode. I "think" it's the webcam. lsusb shows the webcam as powersave capable but not activated.
<erUSUL> iterative: do  "sudo modprobe r8169" and after that check « ifconfig » do oyu see a eth0 device ?
<NewtoLinux> pakair: could you check your to see what i mean
<pakair> iterative, Atheros is the wireless, Realtek is the wired interface. Search the net if the Atheros card can be seen by Ubuntu
<dainex> hola
<ilovefairuz> !es | dainex
<ubottu> dainex: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: the instructions are pretty clear ... to paste into nano try the middle button.
<NewtoLinux> pakair: the logged on name that is visible is also the name of my home directory
<wackyshut> hola everyone
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: or you can use gedit if you prefer. « gksudo gedit /etc/sysfs.conf »
<pakair> NewtoLinux, I have one user in my Users and Groups. I can modify the name, logout, login and it shows correctly.
<cory_cowgill> erUSUL: Thanks.... That seems to have downloaded the drivers by disabling the source as cdrom.... weird though. I see that info on the CDROM....... Wonder why it doesn't work.
<ilovefairuz> asrj: check minitube's developer blog
<NewtoLinux> but i can't just change the name of the home directory because that causes a lot of problems
<iterative> pakair: ran the networking script, which itself resulted in a "rejected send message"
<terrylm> Hi all
<ilovefairuz> !hi | terrylm
<ubottu> terrylm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> cory_cowgill: neither do i; but anyway i find not worth it to have it enabled ...
<Turbolinux> erUSUL: I understand but what's the middle button? I didn't understand this.
<terrylm> OK, thanks
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: your mouse middle button
<ubuntu-usr> how to run file vesamenu.c32 using syslinux?
<iterative> if I do "sudo networking start" I still see "networking stop/waiting" :(
<cory_cowgill> erUSUL: Yeah, CDROM will be static where web download will be more up to date. Thanks dude.
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: unix is designed for a trhee button mouse
<NewtoLinux> pakair: i changed the name in the users and groups but how is that going to change the name of my home directory
<cmayo> my laptop doesn't seem to be charging, what can i check to see what the issue is?
<erUSUL> iterative: does eth0 appears or not ?
<pakair> NewtoLinux, you can rename the home dir
<Turbolinux> ErUSUL: No I copied the codes under this file's ''Example'' section. I asked that is it right or is it wrong.
<NewtoLinux> I did that
<terrylm> New install of 10.04, kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<NewtoLinux> but i couldn;'t even log on
<ilovefairuz> cmayo: only with ubuntu or generally?
<xangua> cmayo: #hardware ¿
<cmayo> ilovefairuz: well, i only have ubuntu installed
<rocket16> Hello all.
<NewtoLinux> so i used the guest account to change back
<iterative> erUSUL: no, I think this thing has issues --- I think I'm just going to reload it (I don't handle computer stress well)
<bitplane_> Hi, downloading from a windows share is sloooooww. any tips on improving performance, or is it my router?
<NewtoLinux> what i am saying is that my logon name is diff from what is showing up on the top
<ikonia> bitplane_: are you accessing the windows computer over the internet ?
<ilovefairuz> cmayo: are you using an acer? your battery may need replacement
<terrylm> The root= line in grub had /dev/sda3 instead of UUID=..., so I tried UUID=... but that was the same result.
<pakair> iterative, seem this is an error with dbus. Can you reboot your system?
<cmayo> bitplane_: reduce resolution, reduce graphics
<bitplane_> ikonia, no, just the network. over the internet would be faster
<rocket16> Is there any decent alternative to OneNote yet? I really hate most MS products, but OneNote 2007 was truly great. I tried Basket, but it is for KDE, and I wish to have something in GNOME.
<ikonia> bitplane_: ok - so why are you thinking your router is a problem ?
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: well i'm in the same position as you. either yo trust the blog post or not ...
<NewtoLinux> and i have logged out, and rebooted also
<cory_cowgill> erSUL: Thanks for help. I have connected to my wireless network now. That was only issue I had while installing Ubuntu. Have a great day.
<cmayo> ilovefairuz: no it's a toshiba... well, it's my girlfriends and the only way i can communicate with her this weekend while i'm gone, so i'm trying to fix it. hopefully it is just a glitch, i had her restart and see what happens
<ikonia> bitplane_: is it slow for any other network activity over the lan ?
<erUSUL> cory_cowgill: no problem
<troubled> NewtoLinux: the name up there is your login name though, not your "full name"
<asrj> hai to all
<bitplane_> ikonia, I don't have any other network activity and I don't fancy installing server software to test it
<iterative> pakair: sure, I'll reboot.  Another new development is when I reboot this laptop, it hangs at "Checking for running unattended-upgrades"
<troubled> NewtoLinux: just wondering if you are expecting it to be properly spelled and punctuated like "Bob Smith"
<iterative> pakair: it did that earlier and it's doing it again now
<ilovefairuz> cmayo: did it start happening recently? dust could affect charging
<NewtoLinux> troubled: that's my problem.. my loggin name is diff from what is visible on top
<bitplane_> I do know that it's slower to download a file from the windows box than it is over the internet
<ikonia> bitplane_: ping your windows machine, does it respond in a reasonable time
<cmayo> ilovefairuz: yes, it just started... is there anything i can do?
<NewtoLinux> troubled: no.. its a single word
<Turbolinux> erUSUL: I trust but it doesn't tell the place for copying to the file. I want to know this because I don't want to do a mistake.
<bitplane_> pings are tiny packets, smb is udp isn't it?
<ilovefairuz> cmayo: clean dust, upgrade bios if newer version available or call support
<troubled> NewtoLinux: the login manager I think displays the Full Name, not the login name, iirc
<bitplane_> not ideal, but ~10ms ping time but latency isn't the issue here
<pakair> NewtoLinux, you seem to do something wrong. First, create a user bob. It WILL create a /home/bob. Then change the name of bob to robert. The home dir does NOT change. You can manually rename /home/bob to /home/robert
<troubled> id have to logout to verify that though. not exactly a screen I see often ;)
<bitplane_> throughput is the problem
<ikonia> bitplane_: ok, so why do you think this is an ubuntu issue if you know it's throughput ?
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: it says; the file is /etc/sysfs.conf
<bitplane_> ikonia, it was a question;  do other people see this problem, is throughput related to latency, are there changes I can make to increase speed?
<thorns> How do I get the latest kernel in Lucid from Maverick for example?
<ikonia> bitplane_: no-one else has this problem
<pakair> iterative, somehow it does not see the Atheros. Search the Net, I dont have a quick answer, sorry.
<ikonia> thorns: you can't
<bitplane_> ikonia, do you use smb and get good speeds?
<iterative> pakair: no worries, thanks a lot for your help!
<ilovefairuz> bitplane_: mta ?
<thorns> ikonia, hmm, no backports?
<cmayo> what is a good itunes clone for linux?
<ikonia> bitplane_: excellent speed
<ikonia> thorns: no
<Turbolinux> erUSUL: Yes but I don't know the specific place.
<cmayo> rhythmbox or banshee?
<xangua> cmayo: rhythmbox, banshee
<erUSUL> cmayo: default Rhythmbox or banshee
<ilovefairuz> cmayo: http://alternativesto.net
<ikonia> bitplane_: I watch HD movies over it
<senthil_> banshee..
<Turbolinux> Is it right when I copy to under ''Examples'' area on this file?
<NewtoLinux> pakair: i did that but when i tried to log back on it gave me 2 error messages and some authentication failure or something so i changed the home directory back using the guest account and things are back to normal
<thorns> ikonia, any other third party solution to have the latest kernel release automatically installed in Ubuntu?
<wackyshut> cmayo:prefer rhythmbox..
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: the filenname tells you. directory /etc/ filename sysfs.conf
<ikonia> thorns: no
<bitplane_> I'm getting ~700k/sec which is fast enough to watch HD movies
<feltham83> woop i managed to resolve my GNOME prob, switched visual effects on and off
<bitplane_> it's over an hour to copy a dvd though
<John--> I need some help, I accidently deleted my grub and ubuntu partition.
<John--> And I burned a Ubuntu CD
<John--> But it doesn't work correctly
<John--> It only works in live mode
<ilovefairuz> John--: boot livecd, and pastebin, fdisk -l
<ikonia> John--: then you need to re-create a new partition and re-install ubuntu
<bitplane_> John-- systemrestorecd.iso, see if you can recover the partition
<Turbolinux> No no I want to know that is it right when I copy these codes under ''Examples'' area on this file.
<pakair> NewtoLinux, if that's the case and you do have files under bob, first move them to /tmp, then delete user bob, create user robert and mv files from /tmp to /home/robert
<NewtoLinux> no files this is a new installation.. my first
<senthil_> Banshee got "banshee-extension-mirage" something similar to genius
<John--> ilovefairuz: I did fdisk -l
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: that is an absolute pathname.
<ikonia> John--: you need to re-install ubuntu, which will also re-install grub for you
<Bersam> hi all ... i have a wireless adaptor usb that installed and known by my ubuntu as default ... but i have a little problem :) when i made my connection and want to share internet over it ...
<erUSUL> senthil_: hilarious results with mirage .... ( is uspect that is the same with genious )
<ikonia> !ics | Bersam
<ubottu> Bersam: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Bersam> but new connection don't showen in my ipodtouch
<pakair> NewtoLinux, so create users, delete users and see the changes. Linux is fun.
<John--> ikonia: The thing is, my ubuntu cd doesn't work properly.
<ikonia> John--: get another one
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | John--
<ubottu> John--: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<terrylm> john--:  Years ago I mistakenly overwrote the partition tables on not one, but three drives!  I did get it all back, but it took a week and was a huge learning exp..
<ikonia> John--: burn another one, buy one
<ilovefairuz> Jone--: or use a usb desk
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin > John--
<ubottu> John--, please see my private message
<senthil_> erUSUL: Agreed... comparably hilarious :)
<Turbolinux> ErUSUL: I can't tell you exactly I think. I know the path name and I copied but I am not sure is it right when I copied under ''Examples'' area on sysfs.conf file. I don't want to configure this file in a wrong way.
<John--> I have a blank cd, but am I able to download on a live cd?
<EruditeOgre> Ok, powertop is reporting that when I use my touchpad I'm getting tons of wakeups [Rescheduling Interrupts] Kernel IPI
<ikonia> John--: yes you are
<John--> Okay.
<John--> I'll do that.
<Turbolinux> This is the point.
<John--> Thanks for the help.
<EruditeOgre> Is this normal? Kinda new to Ubuntu/Linux
<NewtoLinux> pakair: when i first installed ubuntu.. i had 2 accounts (ubuntu, guest) The ubuntu account had my first name under it which is what is showing up on the top right.. Then i changed the Ubuntu to read "The Master" but my first name is still showing up under "The Master".  So i went to cli and changed my home directory to read "Master" but then i couldn't log on so I changed everthing back
<DummyMode> hi there..
<bullgard4> My ssh link to a remote host now and then quits unexpectedly. I obtain: "Write failed: Broken pipe." What log should I look for for details?
<rww> EruditeOgre: yup
<DummyMode> I'm trying to set up openldap for my PDC, I'm using ubuntu 10.04, but cannot find slapd.conf, where is it? under /etc/ldap there is another structure which I do not know..
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: i bet that the lines on the file can be anywhere in it.
<bitplane_> bullgard4, record the connection using wireshark, debug TCP packets
<Turbolinux> erUSUL: I understand so I will try to save under ''Examples'' are. I hope it will work.
<NewtoLinux> pakair: did you get a chance to read my last comment
<psyphercode> hi all, just upgraded to the latest kernel and it deleted my windows entry in grub.cfg. ran sudo grub-install and update-grub which didn't fix it. Reading the wiki it says you may not edit grub.cfg. could anyone pls assist?
<bullgard4> bitplane_: Thank you very much for your help. I will do that.
<DummyMode> or how can I tell openldap to use slapd.conf?
<P67> bullgard4: Try connecting to the box using ssh -vvv (Super Verbose).. See where it drops out
<bitplane_> bullgard4, it's probably due to a timeout or connection reset. not much you can do about it :(
<bullgard4> P67: Thank you for your advice too.
<P67> Welcome bullgard4
<Archana_> Hi, according to a page in ubuntu geek.com anyone can login my ubuntu by using recovery mode... Isn't this a security vulnerabilty?
<gafir> how can I leave X/Gnome GDM etc and go to shell only with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Archana_: if someone has phisical access to your system all betas are off
<bullgard4> bitplane_: At least I will get some more orientation.
<Archana_> erUSUL, I don't understand your reply.
<erUSUL> Archana_: you can set password in bios and in grub2 to make it more difficult to achieve though
<bitplane_> Archana_, look into full disk encryption
<Archana_> erUSUL, If posting that page here is against the rules, shall i send that to your pm ?
<bitplane_> can't remember the name of the software
<bitplane_> truecrypt
<Archana_> erUSUL, please check that link in my pm. Isn't that a security vulnerabilty ?
<erUSUL> Archana_: that even if recovery mode was anaviable if i'm in front you computer and can reboot it i can use a livecd or edit the grub menu myself
<Archana_> bitplane_, Yes, i have truecrypt
<Archana_> erUSUL, then, isn't this editting grub - one line a security vulner ?
<bitplane_> Archana_, then they can't see your partition without a password anyway, you're safe
<erUSUL> Archana_: again even if i can not edit grub i can use a livecd
<reisio> someone have a solution to having meta key work for both panel_main_menu _AND_ meta+e, meta+d, etc.?
<bitplane_> being able to get onto your system and install a hardware keylogger is a security vulnerability ;)
<Archana_> erUSUL, Yes, my question is WHY should ubuntu allow this. Not all users can use truecrypt ..
<bitplane_> keep your PC in a locked room!
<Archana_> bitplane_, :-)
<Archana_> erUSUL, isn't this a security vulnerablty ? :( ...
<brahim> ola
<brahim> ola
<brahim> oi
<brahim> hi
<FloodBot1> brahim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitplane_> Archana_, most users don't need military grade encryption, they want ease of recovery instead
<erUSUL> Archana_: becouse disallowing it only porvides a *FALSE* sesnse of security
<Archana_> brahim, Hi.
<brahim> hi
<brahim> -z
<lys> hi
<Archana_> brahim, stop flooding and ask support question if you have any.
<knoppix> Hey Hell fell on me while upgrading from 8.04 to karmik 9.10 when downloads were completed packages unpacked and configuration was going on. Powercut! For two days I am struggling. Somehow found this knoppix livecd. Now, I have error msg: on recovery boot, my aptitude compels to do dpkg --configure -a but dpkg says the files are readonly. How to proceed please?
<Archana_> bitplane_, Ok.
<Rena_> brahim, para de mandar msg repetidamente, seja paciente e aguarde alguem conversar com vc
<Archana_> erUSUL, Ok. But search on google results to that page :P ....
<Archana_> Rena_, No use, he has gone .
<Rena_> brahim, se for br, digita /join #ubuntu-br
<bitplane_> knoppix, set the files to read-write?
<Rena_> gone?! o0 sorry bb
<IdleOne> Rena_: brahim has left the channel
<knoppix> bitplane_, ok but which files?
<capB> hi, how can I make the default panel in gnome the xfce panel instead of the gnome system panel?
<bitplane_> maybe /var/cache/apt/archive
<capB> also, is there a way to get the icon box applet for the xfce panel for the gnome panel
<adi_> patreyou
<adi_> jazda
<m3r1ll> Idleone, ive got my grub problem fixed, but i lost the support page you posted. Can you list it again plz?
<Turbolinux> What is name of the package that shows your hardware info?
<IdleOne> !grub2 > m3r1ll
<ubottu> m3r1ll, please see my private message
<hardisk_> Hi
<hardisk_> I have a weird problem with Torrents
<IdleOne> m3r1ll: glad you got it fixed.
<hardisk_> Just downloaded the Ubuntu 10.04 Iso via torrent with transmission, and the file is not in my computer..
<hardisk_> Even if the download is over
<hardisk_> it is supposed to be in /home/hardisk/téléchargement
<hardisk_> It is not :/
<m3r1ll> well i kinda just rigged the first loader, made the time on the first one 0 and hide the menu so i dont even see it
<hardisk_> any idea,
<hardisk_> ?
<hardisk_> Locate and Find can't find it too
<hardisk_> What happenned?
<senthil> in Transmission; try  right click -on the torrent and click "Open Folder"
<hardisk_> senthil, and?
<hardisk_> senthil, It opened the folder
<Geforce88> does openoffice.org have a chat room ?
<NewtoLinux> hello helpers.. i still cannot seem to change the name visible on top right
<hardisk_> senthil, the iso is not in it..
<senthil> which folder it opens?
<hardisk_> senthil, /home/hardisk/téléchargement
<knoppix> bitplane_, can you guide where the dpkg files are please?
<IdleOne> Geforce88: #openoffice.org
<xangua> hardisk_: where do you got that torent¿ ubuntu.com ¿
<un214> How do I stop apt-get dist-upgrade from installing new kernels?
<hardisk_> xangua, yes
<xangua> well i would suggest download it again hardisk_ S:
<NewtoLinux> even though my login name is "Master" my first name is still showing as the person logged on
<hardisk_> xangua, urgh, ok
<IdleOne> !pinning | un214
<ubottu> un214: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<un214> IdleOne: wrong answer
<IdleOne> un214: bad question
<un214> I don't need any kernel
<Archana_> :)
<IdleOne> un214: then I have no idea what you want
<NewtoLinux> even though my login name is "Master" my first name is still showing as the person logged on
<Archana_> un214, but you can remove them carefully excluding the latest...
<Bersam> i set up my connection in ubuntu (with wireless adaptor) but still can't see it in my device(ipod touch)
<Bersam> what should i do no ?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Im having some smb performance issues and read in one forum that smbnetfs could be the solution. So I installed it, copied configfiles to .smb/ but then what? Can I just leave the mount in the fstab or should I remove that and mount it with smbnetfs? And how do I do that?
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: Did you change your first name in the user accounts page?
<un214> Actually Archana_: my ubuntu install is in a chroot jail
<Archana_> un214, Good luck..!
<NewtoLinux> EruditeOgre: you mean "user settings" under the "users and groups"|?
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: Yes
<NewtoLinux> yes i did
<Geforce88> can i get openoffice help here? no one is in their channel
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: So the account name is still your first name?
<asrj> hai
<NewtoLinux> on the left ther are 2 accounts one is "Master" and one is guest
<lux``> hey guys
<NewtoLinux> well ..
<rlankfo> hola
<asrj> i want your help- is any one help me for minitube
<lux``> tar c dir > f.tar.gz should tar a whole directory and its files right?
<lux``> I saw in the man that --recursion is on by default
<lux``> but it's not workng :/
<xangua> !anyone > asrj
<troubled> lux``: no, just c and no z means dont use .gz filename
<ubottu> asrj, please see my private message
<NewtoLinux> under the "Master" my first name is showing in gray and my first name is showing as the person logged on
<troubled> lux``: tar -zcvf filename.tar.gz /path/to/some/dir
<NewtoLinux> i want "Master" to be visible not my first name
<rlankfo> lux``: tar -cvzf f.tar.gz dir/
<lux``> uh but last time worked
<lux``> oh well thx
<pakair> NewtoLinux, I read your comments. Here's what I did, I created user bob, gave it a pass. Then clicked top right to switch from current user. I logged on as bob and on the top right is reads bob. I switched users again to my current user. It changed the top right again. I cannot tell what you're doing wrong.
<lux``> is it the faster way rlankfo trollboy ? a store 0 is fine
<troubled> lux``: well, tar c f.tar.gz /dir, would work, but it wouldnt be gzip even though you gave it that filename
<pipegeek> How do I go about changing the time zone in lucid?  The date/time control panel appears to have changed, and that option is no longer presented.
<rlankfo> pipegeek: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<pipegeek> sure
<pipegeek> but, I mean
<lux``> it would be faster to do right troubled ?
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: man usermod
<pipegeek> is there no way to do it through the graphical interface?
<pipegeek> that seems like a strange omission
<rlankfo> oh idk, i only use CLI :P
<pipegeek> lulz
<rlankfo> i'm sure there is
<troubled> lux``: without gzip? certainly. but then you would just do "tar c f.tar /dir" not f.tar.gz, which is lying about the file format
<NewtoLinux> pakair: i know that should work but it is not
<asrj> i run the minitube the message display "The file or folder www.youtube.com does not exist"
<asrj> What i want to do
<knoppix> Powercut  spoiled my karmik kola upgrade from Hardy. dpkg now complains about readonly files. Which files should I alter now please?
<lux``> tar c 3.tar mangasimg/
<lux``> tar: 3.tar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<lux``> mm
<NewtoLinux> pakair: when you created the account "bob" do you also see "bob" below "bob"
<lux``> troubled, is it tar c file.tar dir/?
<lux``> not working
<troubled> lux``: sure, assuming dir/ is in the current dir
<troubled> try use an absolute path
<nameda> pipegeek: it's under the administration menu, as the date time option; pretty sure it's there and locked so people without admin can't change clock
<NewtoLinux> pakair: in users and groups i mean
<lux``> samething troubled
<rlankfo> troubled: try fc
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: man usermod < Tells you all about how to go about changing it.
<pipegeek> nameda: Strangely absent.  I'll see if it's hidden.
<rlankfo> er lux`` : fc
<lux``> i'm sure it worked yesterday :/
<knoppix> Please guide to unlock files spoiled during dpkg upgrade.
<lux``> okay
<troubled> oops ya need -f
<troubled> my bad
<NewtoLinux> EruditeOgre: i'm trying that thanks
<pakair> NewtoLinux, there is only one bob in the Users and Groups. Why do you see two?
<pipegeek> nameda: actually just not there
<pipegeek> this is a fresh install
<nameda> pipegeek:I use cardapio for my menu, so it might just be different
<troubled> lux``: also, "f" has to come right before the filename, so "tar cf 3.tar dir/" NOT "tar fc 3.tar dir/"
<pipegeek> hehe, ok
<nameda> lemme check something
<pipegeek> thx
<pipegeek> At this point, I'd just like to know that it's possible :)
<lux``> # tar cf 3.tar mangasimg/
<pakair> NewtoLinux, there is bob (bold) and under it bob (italics, gray)
<lux``> the dir is 30gb...
<lux``> the file 3.tar is few kb
<lux``> wtf :/?
<mimmo> we
<FloodBot1> lux``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewtoLinux> pakair: yes that's what i mean
<nameda> pipegeek: Not in System > Administration > Date and Time?
<rlankfo> lux``: if it's 30gb i would tar -xvjf dir.tar.bz2 dir/
<NewtoLinux> now change the "bob" to Mike and you will see the "bob" in italics remains
<nameda> or time and date
<pipegeek> nope.   That menu option is absent, nor is it in the menu editor
<lux``> rlankfo, no that would take years, a .tar is fine
<troubled> rlankfo: s/x/c/
<pipegeek> I remembered that too, but I think it may have disappeared with the upgrade to lucid
<pipegeek> or, rather, with the reinstall to lucid
<NewtoLinux> and bob will still show up as logged on
<lux``> I need to transfer it to another server and untar, it's faster to transfer big as it is without compression
<rlankfo> troubled: yeah :)
<troubled> :)
<lux``> still it's not working, but yesterday worked, same command i have it in the scrollback
<pakair> NewtoLinux, one is the display name (bold), the other is the user name (italics).
<Geforce88> is there a way to upgrade and bypass a broken openoffice.org install ?
<DivineBrevity> Is anyone here familiar with the Pinnacle Dazzle Capture Device and Lucid?
<pipegeek> nameda: If you have it, what's the name of the actual executable that provides that control panel, so I can look up what package provides it?
<DivineBrevity> GeForce, have you tried reinstallation?
<Geforce88> DivineBrevity,  trhats the weird, thing, the upgrade , fails
<NewtoLinux> pakair: did you change "bob" to Mike\/
<nameda> pipegeek:time-admin; it's a part of gnome's control set
<Geforce88> DivineBrevity,  i mean reinstallation : http://pastebin.com/A07R5pBj
<pipegeek> :-\
<DivineBrevity> Can you mark for complete removal, then try to reinstall?
<nameda> just remake the manu item? that's weird for it to just up  and vanish
<Geforce88> complete removal fails via package m,anager
<NewtoLinux> pakair: if you change "bob" to Mike you will see that "bob" is still logged on
<pipegeek> Indeed it is.  And it's installed; there's just no menu entry.  que bizarre
<Geforce88> http://pastebin.com/A07R5pBj
<pakair> NewtoLinux, yes, I changed the display name to Robert. IT shows Robert (bold), bob (italics). bob is the user name and there exists /home/bob
<nameda> might wanna file that as a bug, if you can figure out how you did it
<NewtoLinux> pakair: Rigght
<DivineBrevity> That is strange. I
<NewtoLinux> now you will that bob is still logged on
<jabba> hello
<NewtoLinux> if you now go and rename your home dir to "Robert" you will not be able to log on
<pipegeek> nameda: I'll look into it.  Gotta go board my flight now :)
<DivineBrevity> GeForce, did you try to remove it with the "software center?"
<pipegeek> thanks d00d
<jabba> which software can i use to mux a dts-audio stream to a mkv video?
<Geforce88> DivineBrevity,  yes. it's broke big time. look at this if you have time :: http://pastebin.com/RNzZNwVL
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: Did you read about usermod?
<nameda> pipegeek: no biggie, I'm waiting for a flight now too
<pipegeek> haha
<troubled> jabba: ffmpeg maybe?
<EruditeOgre> You'll probably have to boot to recovery mode to change things
<Sixxor> Hello. My friend installed ubuntu 10.4 on my mothers cpu when he visited here. But he set a passwd for the user and he cant remember what it was. What am i to do ?
<pakair> NewtoLinux, you need to read on UNIX user names. Changing /home/bob to /home/robert will not work. You need to edit the password file and other things
<NewtoLinux> EruditeOgre: i am reading as we chat
<un214> I see a huge repository of software in the ubuntu & ppa repositories, but the core packages have gone bad
<un214> what can be done?
<NewtoLinux> pakair: that's what i meant
<CaNoc> hi , after update , I can't play video anymore, it show this :   No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "h264". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<NewtoLinux> i din't want my first name showing up on top becasue i am going to be putting this machine in a workshop
<Sixxor> Hello. My friend installed ubuntu 10.4 on my mothers cpu when he visited here. But he set a passwd for the user and he cant remember what it was. What am i to do ?
<EruditeOgre> Sixxor: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<pakair> NewtoLinux, the pass file has the user and the login dir. Read on the password file and the fields it contains.
<NewtoLinux> pakair: yes.. i came across a tut once but seems complicated to make so many changes.. perhaps it would be easier to create a new account ?
<momo__> hard to connect server nilox
<EruditeOgre> Sixxor: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<BluesKaj> !cloak | NewtoLinux
<ubottu> NewtoLinux: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<NewtoLinux> i can't seem to remember where it got my first name from.. was it as installation time?
<momo__> yo i have very trouble to conect hdd sata nilox with ubuntu
<NewtoLinux> ubottu: thanks that would be helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> momo__:  whats a 'nilox' ?
<locax> #linuxHelp
<Sixxor> Cant login to  ubuntu 10.4 passwd forgotten. Nothing happend when pressing esc at prompt
<blink> how can i install ubuntu using usb drive while my pc doesnt support usb boot?
<blink> thx
<NewtoLinux> !cloak | NewtoLinux
<ubottu> NewtoLinux, please see my private message
<pakair> NewtoLinux, yes create a new user, set up the full name (display) and you should be fine.
<BluesKaj> NewtoLinux, ubottu is a bot with auto script factoids
<momo__> i want to conect i phone with ubuntu
<EruditeOgre> Sixxor: Hold in shift while booting to get the recovery console up.
<BluesKaj> !iphone | momo__
<ubottu> momo__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<NewtoLinux> BluesKaj: what does that mean
<nhandler> Does anyone know of a way to detect left/right/middle mouse clicks in a bash script? It looks like I can possibly parse /dev/input/mice, but there is very little information about this that I could find.
<subone> Where do I find the logs for aptitude/auto updates?
<p0wn3d> hello
<pakair> subone, look in /var/log/
<monkey_dust> guys - I'm unable to install the flash-plugin for chromium or firefox - is this a known issue and is there a solution?
<NewtoLinux> how can i hide who has left and who has joined in the "channel" window
<EruditeOgre> monkey_dust: Flash should install just fine for firefox.
<nhandler> NewtoLinux: Use your client's /ignore command
<EruditeOgre> Installing for chrome is a bit more involved.
<monkey_dust> EruditeOgre, it does not, that's why I'm asking
<NewtoLinux> i'm using web client
<nhandler> NewtoLinux: The freeonde one? If so, I do not believe it supports hiding that info.
<NewtoLinux> nhandler: ok
<xangua> monkey_dust: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ¿
<NewtoLinux> thanks
<EruditeOgre> monkey_dust: http://whatan00b.com/enabling-flash-in-chrome-on-ubuntu-10-04
<monkey_dust> that did the trick, xangua
<monkey_dust> tnx
<xangua> ......
<CaNoc> hi , after update , I can't play video anymore, it show this :   No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "h264". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: You could always install ChatZilla. It automatically hides that information.
<spaderna> halloooooooo
<spaderna> was gehtn hier ab
<xangua> CaNoc: updated what¿ your distro¿ vlc¿
<spaderna> Some German here?
<slidinghorn> !de | spaderna
<ubottu> spaderna: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NewtoLinux> EruditeOgre: chatzilla did not show up in "ubuntu software center"
<CaNoc> xangua: ofcouse i'm using Ubuntu , vlc 1.1.1
<Djchat> Yes... i now...
<NewtoLinux> do i have to go to synaptic\/
<xangua> NewtoLinux: chatzilla is a frefox addon
<bihari> Dr_Willis,  i have question
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: It's a firefox addon
<Djchat> Some person here, which can me say somehting about xmpp and facebook with pidgin?
<NewtoLinux> oh ok.. thanks
<bihari> i cant able to connect my samsung mobile set SGH -b250 to my ubuntu
<Djchat> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NorthByNorthWest> hmm.... my motherboard has a 10/100/1000 Mbit integrated network card, I seem only to get 10 Mbit performance... how do I improve that?
<saidi> hi, how can i install man pages section 2 (system calls)?
<Djchat> exit
<ActionParsnip> NorthByNorthWest: use ifconfig and look at the rate option
<soreau> saidi: What makes you think it isnt installed already?
<EruditeOgre> saidi: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<saidi> soreau, when showing it with xman..
<slidinghorn> CaNoc, most of the issues I'm seeing with this error are fixed with updates:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: thanks... i run 'man ifconfig' but cant find anything about rate...?
<ActionParsnip> NorthByNorthWest: also make sure both interfaces support 100Mbps or whatever you expect
<NewtoLinux> xangua: EruditeOgre which is the best chat client to install.. is one better than the other.. which one has most all the features
<monkey_dust> !best| NewtoLinux
<ubottu> NewtoLinux: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: well from another computer I get 50 Mbit/s from the same NAS
<CaNoc> slidinghorn: i did it, can't solve
<NewtoLinux> ok thanks
<Guest51166> having hard time to find games for ubuntu were should i go
<monkey_dust> Guest51166, http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<terrylm> Hi all, does 10.04 use an initrd file to boot? I don't seem to have one, could be my problem?
<NewtoLinux> sorry i'm new to all this.. i don't know where to go for what
<slidinghorn> CaNoc, I can't verify the authenticity of this post, as the OP only has 1 post in the forums, but it may be worth looking into...be sure to read *all* commands before performing any: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422072
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: cant find any Rate-option when reading 'man ifconfig'
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: any hints? :)
<ActionParsnip> NorthByNorthWest: using the same cable?
<Guest62284> any help with drivers (intel 3945) and wifi for backtrack 4?
<ActionParsnip> NorthByNorthWest: http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=71827    bit weird, worth a try though
<slidinghorn> !bt | Guest62284
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: two different computer in the same house/network loading from the same NAS
<ActionParsnip> Guest62284: backtrack isnt supported here
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: Ill have a look!
<Guest62284> where do i go for it?
<slidinghorn> !backtrack | Guest62284
<ubottu> Guest62284: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<terrylm> Does any know if 10.04 uses an initrd file when booting?
<soreau> saidi: here with xman, I have section 2 installed already
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Guest62284> how much does it cost for service on IRC?
<ActionParsnip> Guest62284: its free
<soreau> Guest62284: It is free.
<xangua> Guest62284: they have already told you backtrack is not supported here, go to it's channel
<Guest62284> lol why am i a guest?
<soreau> ! nick | Guest62284
<ubottu> Guest62284: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<ActionParsnip> Guest62284: you have chosen a nick someone already has
<terrylm> Ooops, connection dropped... did I miss an answer?
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu today offers to upgrade to 10.04.1 today ahead of time?
<ActionParsnip> Guest62284: probably because you are one of those fools who logs in as root
<ActionParsnip> Guest62284: so youor default nick will be root, there will be a tonne of other fools with the same nick so you get a randomly generated one
<soreau> ActionParsnip: why call people fools? is it even possible to login as root on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  not by default.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: running an irc client as root is pretty dumb
<Dr_Willis> 'running anything as root thats not needed
 * wiesshund me logs in as root on embeded linux :(  <excuse, has no choice>
<soreau> Yea but that is not likely so you shouldnt jump to conclusions
<Dr_Willis> 'running anything as root thats not needed = major security type issue' :)
<soreau> especially when it involves name calling :P
<Segura> Hi, I have downloaded a chmod script and It crash in the 13 line, any idea why? http://pastebin.com/1M5rcj3Q
<ActionParsnip> soreau: look at the info of the nick, gives it away
<saidi> soreau, now it's installed, after installing manpages-dev package
<ActionParsnip> Segura: I'd ask in #perl
<Dr_Willis> Segura:  you prioberly need to install some perl module/support packages for 'gtk'
<EruditeOgre> saidi: :)
<Segura> okey thx
<abhijit> hello friends :)
<soreau> saidi: It was already installed here.. unless some other dev package pulled it in some time ago
<ActionParsnip> !hi | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, :)
<Dr_Willis> Segura:  read the script.. line 3 --> # A GUI for chown, chgrp and chmod. Requires perl and perl-gtk
<soreau> saidi: or unless you arent using regular ubuntu
<saidi> EruditeOgre, thank you :)
<kop_> regular ubuntu ?
<jNovice> Hi. I have coputer wiht Athlon 1,4 Ghz and with 1,5gb ddr. Will be Xbuntu 10.04 much more faster on this hardware than Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<saidi> soreau, i'm using 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Segura: Dr_Willis: doesnt nautilus already have that feature?
<ActionParsnip> jNovice: XUbuntu will be faster on any hardware as it is leaner than gnome and kde
<xangua> jNovice: better try lubuntu if you want faster
<aeon-ltd> jNovice: 1.5 gb hdd?
<abhijit> !who | kop_
<ubottu> kop_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  proberly does. :)
<ActionParsnip> jNovice: there is also LUbuntu which will hopefully get official status and is lihter still
<wiesshund> aeon-ltd>> 1.5gb ddr ram
<aeon-ltd> wiesshund:  my bad, skim read it
<wiesshund> hehe
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is looking perttier now in 10.10 also -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/new-artwork-for-lubuntu-1010-maverick.html
<jNovice> aeon-ltd i'm wrote 1,5gb ddr :P
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah theres still a few niggles though
<aeon-ltd> jNovice: what would be better is either lubuntu, or get stock ubuntu and strip it down, and use *boxes as your wm and a light panel like tint2
<jNovice> xangua ActionParsnip i'm not very professional user, it will be harder to use Lubuntu than Ubuntu ?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, have you installed lubuntu on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jNovice:  lighter - some features may not be there normally..
<ActionParsnip> jNovice: more guides are for Ubuntu, I'd use that until you get familiar. You can install LXDE later for a more responsive system if you find it slow
<Dr_Willis> jNovice:  so yes it might be a little harder to do some things.. they use different apps for most everything.. some m ay be easier
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  last time i did that.. it had 'issues'
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, hello its me abhi_nav :) this is my new nick :)
<slidinghorn> jNovice, all desktop environments will have their own quirks, but the underlying purpose is pretty similar.  you shouldn't have problems making the switch.
<nameda> jNovice: There's always Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I'm using that on my primary right now, with the custom WM disabled
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, so you will recommend me to do it or not? I mean installing lubuntu on my cutely running ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jNovice:  you could roll your own 'light' desktop depending on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  test it out via a live cd first. You may hate it.
<schlaftier> Segura: probably libgtk2-perl is the package you need
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok. Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  last i tried it. the thing remioved network-manager and installed wicd.. which was a bit of a bother.
<terrylm> Can someone using 10.04 look in their /boot directory and tell me if they do or do not have a file like initrd-something.img or initrd.img-something?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, I see
<Segura> Dr_Willis, perl OK, perl-gtk not in the repositories
<schlaftier> Segura: probably libgtk2-perl is the package you need
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  and i cant stand the file manager they used. There was an issue (ages ago) where some how installing lubuntu-desktop also set the gnome default fuile manager to be the pcmanfm, which i found VERY annoying.
<Dr_Willis> Segura:  use the search feature of the package manager.. or see what schlaftier  suggested
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<Segura> I already had that package
<ActionParsnip> pcmanfm is sweet, super slick
<jNovice> ok, thank you all. First I will try xbuntu, and on VM on more powerfull hardware I will check lubuntu :)
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu today offers to upgrade to 10.04.1 today ahead of time?
<ronald> hola a todos
<bullgard4> !es | ronald
<ubottu> ronald: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aristo> ronald #ubuntu-es
<josephseraos> hola
<josephseraos> rs
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  ive not seen it offer...
<john38> Can i ask a question not related to Ubuntu
<ronald> que tal de donde eres
<john38> Is it possible to hear your computer through your TV's speakers
<bullgard4> john38: See the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<ssoxygen> I am developing an open source (GPL v3) project to apply KDE's oxygen icons to Windows. I want to know whether I am permitted to incorporate Ubuntu's human icon set.
<Dr_Willis> john38:  run wires from audio out to the tv audio in....
<bullgard4> john38: Yes it is.
<josephseraos> whois josephseraos
<josephseraos> how do I use the "whois" command?
<bullgard4> josephseraos: You forgot the slant at the beginning.
<KrisKo> josephseraos: /whois
<abhijit> john38, and you asked that can you ask questions not related ubuntu, yes you can ask but not here you can ask them in #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhijit> josephseraos, /whois <nick>
<john38> well computer only has DVI, VGA S-Video
<ssoxygen> I am developing an open source (GPL v3) project to apply KDE's oxygen icons to Windows. I want to know whether I am permitted to incorporate Ubuntu's human icon set. If I am permitted, then what "accreditation" should I give to canonical
<josephseraos> what does it do?
<john38> Dr_Willis, video card only has DVI , VGA and S-Video my tv only has S-Video
<abhijit> josephseraos, tell you about the current status of that nick, which channes he joined etc you try it
<BluesKaj> john38, just run miniplug stereo to rca adapter from the pc audio out to the rca audio input of your tv , if they are so equipped
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: May be the offer has begun in Europe and only later proceeds to other continents. I do not know.
<Dr_Willis> john38:  what dose video have to do with Audio?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  if you ahve been update/upgrading daily like me. I proberly alrleady am at  10.04.1 :)
<advorak> Ubuntu just upgraded my kernel and I'm not liking the change .. what's the easiest way to select the older kernel as default in grub?
<Dr_Willis> advorak:  what changed about it?
<bitplane_> sooo... anyone recommend any steam games which work well in Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Only today '~$ lsb_release -a' showed me 'Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS'.
<daftykins> !grub2 | advorak
<ubottu> advorak: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<john38> BluesKaj, i want to hear computer content on Tv's built in speakers i dont want to hear sound from desktop speakers
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  same here. no idea when it changed. :)
<advorak> Dr_Willis: the upgrade destablized my ubuntu installation in VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> advorak:  you did file a bug?  You can edit the grub cfgs to set the default kernel.
<BluesKaj> john38, remove thedesktop speaker wire connection and then do as I posted above.
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: The question is why it came out prematurely or "ahead of time".
<wiesshund> bitplane_>>  half-life series, fear1
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  as far as i know the x.x.1 stuff is mainly when they send out a new 'default' cd.   Not really a 'big' jump in the packages avail. they just roll all the updates into the new iso
<bitplane_> thanks wiesshund :)
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  so in 'theory' if you did a clean install from a X.X.1 cd. you souldent have 200+ mb of updates right at teh start
<bitplane_> I'll check out fear 1
<josephseraos_> thanks
<josephseraos_> how do I change my nickname?
<abhijit> josephseraos_, /nick <newnick>
<slidinghorn> josephseraos_, /nick newnickname
<advorak> Dr_Willis: I was looking in grub.cfg before, and it pointed me to /etc/default/grub .. It just didn't hit me .. I'll try playing with GRUB_DEFAULT= :-)
<ssoxygen__> I am developing an open source (GPL v3) project to apply KDE's oxygen icons to Windows. I want to know whether I am permitted to incorporate Ubuntu's human icon set and offer that as an option (Ubuntu's human icon theme is under a CC-BY-SA license, AFAIK). If I am permitted, then must I state that the Human icon set is under a different license?
<wiesshund> bitplane_>>  ive also ran doom3 diablo2 (non steam) and wow in linux no probs. that about the only games ive got. im sure lot sof others work as well
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I hope that a major portions of the bugs which I reported to Launchpad will have been fixed in 10.04.1.
<Dr_Willis> advorak:  theres a 'saved' option thats lets you use some command line tools
<advorak> daftykins: thanks.  I was there, but I couldn't find what I was looking for .. but GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub seems most appropriate...
<rww> bullgard4: 10.04 + regular system updates = 10.04.1. If they haven't been fixed by updates to 10.04, they're not going to be fixed in 10.04.1
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  it dosent work that way.. if you update/upgraded regullary. you should have an identical system to whatever 10.04.1 is. Its not like they released 200+ fix's just for 10.04.1
<preecher> ive been using ubuntu for about 3 years and i used to have windows and ubuntu -now i only have ubuntu because i wiped my windows restore area on my harddrive by mistake-i dont really need windows but i did use to have video and voice chat on yahoo messenger with out of state relatives and now i can only use empathy and pidgin and such and i have been unable to have the audio/video---does it work in ubuntu ? or is this only somethi
<preecher> ng that works in windows? can someone help me please
<soreau> john38: Your tv only has svideo in, no audio inputs?
<xangua> preecher: try gyache fot audio/video in yahoo
<wiesshund> ssoxygen__>>  ive no idea on the licensing part, but doesnt litestep already have a theme like that?
<abhijit> preecher, video and audio chat works well in ubuntu in empathy or pidgin
<Zolomon> This isn't really ubuntu related but I don't really know where to turn.. I just got my hands on a http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12722_div/12722_div.HTML - but I don't have the original adapter. I have a universal adapter that I'm unsure about whether I can use or not. What voltage is needed?
<bullgard4> rww, Dr_Willis Thank you for commenting.
<abhijit> Zolomon, may be try in ##hardware?
<wiesshund> Zolomon>>  4-cell (32 WHr) Lithium-Ion  i believe is 6 volt?
<xangua> abhijit preecher voice and video in empathy/pidgin works only in jabber
<bitplane_> Zolomon, you can get a universal adapter with a bunch of different connections and adjustable voltage
<abhijit> xangua, I see
<bitplane_> it will say the voltage on the bottom of your laptop
<preecher> xangua i appreciate ygachi info but i was in here last night and we never got it to work something about it not working in 10.4 according to the one helping me last night --abhijit i must be doing something wrong cause i cant get it to work in pidgin or empathy on the yahoo protocol
<Zolomon> bitplane_: Yeah, I have one like that. I'm just not sure if something might break if I use the wrong voltage..
<wiesshund> Zolomon>>  while you can always start at low voltage, you only get one chance at polarity, check it very good before hand
<Zolomon> bitplane_: I tried to look but there was nothing on the bottom
<ssoxygen__> @wiesshund:This program is supposed to change most of your windows icons to icons from Linux themes. Its basically for linux lovers stuck on windows. The thing is under the GPL, and incorporating the human theme will mean including CC Sharealike code into the program. Does this mean that Ill have to relicense all the code under the CC-BY-SA
<josephseraos> is this channel the same of irc.ubuntu.com ?
<wiesshund> Zolomon>>  and yes if you over juice it, it will probably fry it, but that battery pack i believe is 6 volts
<Zolomon> tell wiesshund: polarity? I live in Sweden - never had to worry about polarity before..? :S
<jonathan> josephseraos: yes, it's the same server
<Zolomon> tell wiesshund: Thanks!
<abhijit> I never heard about irc.ubuntu.com. does it really exists?
<rww> abhijit: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias to irc.freenode.net.
<LjL> abhijit: it's just an alias to freenode
<wiesshund> Zolomon>>  LOL in sweden DC current has polarity too
<advorak> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll look at the Saved section. :-)
<rww> or chat.freenode.net. or something.
<abhijit> rww, LjL ok
<abhijit> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<EruditeOgre> Zolomon: http://www.level8technology.com/HP-530-AC-Adapter-HP-530-Laptop-AC-Adapter-7600?zmam=54821320&zmas=3&zmac=4&zmap=AC-CQ02-7600
<abhijit> !pm | wiesshund
<ubottu> wiesshund: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<preecher> if i get a jabber account will that make my audio/video work on the yahoo protocol in pidgin?
<abhijit> wiesshund, its ok
<rww> How do I purge deleted messages in mutt without closing and reopening the mailbox?
<ActionParsnip> preecher: is gyache still not built on its ppa?
<xangua> preecher: no
<Zolomon> EruditeOgre: Thanks! I guess I can't use my adapter then, capped at 12V. :/
<xangua> ActionParsnip: in the ppa there is no version for lucid
<ActionParsnip> Xangua: gotcha
<preecher> ActionParsnip i dunno i dunno  what that means
<ActionParsnip> preecher: nm, xangua cleared it up
<sebsebseb> Hi
<preecher> what is ppa
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<EruditeOgre> rww: $
<EruditeOgre> also known as <sync-mailbox>
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: oh that factoid has  changed a bit, still pretty useless though unless the link explains it propery
<rww> EruditeOgre: thanks
<preecher> ActionParsnip do i need a ppa
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: the link let's you search the launchpad ppas. Pretty useful
<ActionParsnip> preecher: there's a gyache ppa which does cam and voice for yahoo but the ppa doesn't have a lucid folder
<sebsebseb> preecher: Ubuntu tends to only do security updates, and so a ppa is a way to add repos yourself, to get later versions of software, if you don't want to wait untill the next Ubuntu release (or change distro to one that already has that software).  Shoudn't install to many ppas, because they are only semi supported, and sometimes can cause issues with your install.
<sebsebseb> preecher: and installing from a ppa would be easier than compileing a program from source
<hiromi> sebsebseb, of course
<hiromi> sebsebseb, a ppa is a personal repository of packages, you add it once and it just works :)
<preecher> i dont know how to compile -so more or less i cant audio/video on the yahoo protocol?
<sebsebseb> hiromi: or it maybe messes up the system,  if its a malicious ppa for example
<abhijit> !compile | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hiromi> sebsebseb, well that could happen, true :)
<ActionParsnip> preecher: if there is another client or another ppa then yes
<preecher> ActionParsnip how can i find out
<preecher> i just looked at the ygachi page again- if i install a older ubuntu that ygahchi will work on will that be ok instead of using 10.4?
<EruditeOgre> preecher: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<gharz> guys, is it safe to install ubuntu on top of windowz 7 using wubi?
<gharz> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<gharz> i'm concern about the boot up system if wubi can automatically configure the boot configuration of windowz 7
<EruditeOgre> preecher: It's got 1.2.9-0.1 for lucid
<gharz> some clarifications, please.
<coz_> gharz,  I have not tried but based on some of the comments on this channel I would say it is tentative at best
<gharz> coz_: ok.
<gharz> thanks!!!!
<gharz> i'll do that
<coz_> gharz,   why not simply install ubuntu on its own partition?
<wonderworld> hey, i need an english native speaker. What would you say if a guy fights with a dog for a ball?
<wonderworld> fight about the ball?
<wonderworld> fight for a ball?
<preecher> EruditeOgre i think that is for 64bit i tried that one last night
<coz_> wonderworld,  i would say it is off topic
<henkpostma> fight over a ball
<coz_> wonderworld,  fights over the ball
<gharz> coz_: coz it's easier for me to delete ubuntu and i don't have to reconfigure the mbr... besides i don't have CD available :( it's running on a daemon tools
<wonderworld> coz_: nah, it's the name finding process for an ubuntu version
<gharz> ;)
<wonderworld> thanks guys
<henkpostma> I have a problem with two files disappearing after rebooting after kernel upgrade
<coz_> gharz,  ah ok welll... then give it a whirl
<gharz> coz_: thanks!
<EruditeOgre> preecher: Don't know. It doesn't say anything on the PPA about being 64-bit only
<henkpostma> it is /var/run/screen, which I was able to recreate, and /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p which means my sound is not working now
<preecher> EruditeOgre ill try again
<henkpostma> does anybody know how to recreate this sound device /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<EruditeOgre> henkpostma: are your drivers for your sound card installed properly?
<ub123> hi, i got a usb livecd and a corrupt harddisk (i think), but when i choose 'live cd' it just starts giving endless errors 'ata1.00: failed command: read DMA' etc
<henkpostma> EruditeOgre: they were working before the kernel upgrade
<ub123> how can i make it ignore the harddisk and just do it from memory?
<coz_> ub123,  when starting the live cd  choose the "check cd " options to be sure the disk is not corrupted
<henkpostma> EruditeOgre: so I presume they were installed properly
<ub123> ok i will
<coz_> ub123,  if the hard drive is corrupt  and you have nothing on it that you need to save
<ub123> i do unfortunately :(
<coz_> ub123,  you can then us a utility that can be burned to disk named   Dban
<EruditeOgre> henkpostma: Check to see if they are still working.
<Number5_> Hello, is it possible to use Skype on Ubuntu???
<coz_> ub123,  that will write zeros to the drive  and if it is not a bad hard drive it should be free of any problems
<EruditeOgre> henkpostma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ub123> coz_, im trying to save some data from it.. but it's not working
<coz_> Number5_,  it is  yes   but you may have to install ubuntu tweak which had a skype repository for  ubuntu
<chris_osx> Number5_: sure
<henkpostma> EruditeOgre: there are a few devices that look similar /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c etc
<coz_> ub123,  I see... and you cannot access that disk at all ?
<ub123> it just tries to boot the live cd (from usb) for hours, giving endless 'ata' errors
<xangua> coz_ Number5_ skype is in the partner repos
<oshi> Number5: sudo apt-get install skype worked for me
<xangua> !partner | coz_ Number5_
<ubottu> coz_ Number5_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<coz_> xangua,   ah cool to know thanks
<Number5_> Well how can I get one if there is?
<ub123> i dont know what i would do to access it
<Number5_> I'm new to ubuntu...
<coz_> ub123,   mmm hold on
<sebsebseb> !skype | Number5_
<ubottu> Number5_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<NewtoLinux> hello.. i installed chatzilla.. now how do i make it appear in the "guest" account?
<coz_> ub123,   look here maybe    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250165
<BluesKaj> NewtoLinux, ask in #chatzilla
<coz_> ub123,   or here   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<EruditeOgre> NewtoLinux: Install it in firefox on the guest account?
<xangua> NewtoLinux: the gues account doesn't save setting, better istan a single irc cliente like xchat
<Tempus_> hello all hey I have the live in my drive and it gave me the package manger before but now its not giving me that option, Im using my android phone to tether for internet, how do I get back to the package manager to reinstall some items I am missing
<EruditeOgre> Oh, didn't knwo the guest doesn't save settings
<NewtoLinux> EruditeOgre: i installed it in the admin account .. now i have to reinstall it in the guest as well
<ghoti> Is there a way I can get `dig` to tell me which nameserver is handing out my request?  If the first nameserver in resolv.conf fails, I'd like to know if fault results I'm seeing are from a broken nameserver.
<coz_> Tempus_,  not sure but you could try  from terminal  update-manager
<Tempus_> coz_: ok will try that ty
<ub123> coz_: that can only work once the livecd boot ups,, which it doesnt
<coz_> ub123,  ooooo ok
<henkpostma> EruditeOgre: I went over the link you posted, all modules are loaded and sound card is shown
<NewtoLinux> so if i want to install a package or any addons and give other (selective) users permission, how can i do that
<coz_> ub123,   well  unless you have another system that you can plug that system's hard drive in via usb  I am not sure then how to access it..unless you stick in the windows cd and do recovery  if in fact what is on that hard drive is windows
<RealEyes> hey guys... I had my pc on screensaver all night. When I got back on, it wouldnt come out of screensaver mode...
<yellowriver> nick LearnToSwim
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, try ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you get a terminal (do determine if the system is hung), ctrl+alt+f8 to get back to GUI i believe or f7
<henkpostma> RealEyes:  drop to tty1 (CTRL-ALT-F1) and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' to restart X, but it will drop any running programs, so you might loose unsaved data
<RealEyes> i lost my conky uptime :/
<RealEyes> I just hard booted it
<henkpostma> RealEyes: that will do it too :)
<NewtoLinux> any thoughts
<Tempus_> coz_: well I got an option to update online but not the packages I need to reinstall ....grrrr for some reason I cant login through gnome splash screen cuz I accidentally deleted the login.keyring when I was trying to remove the default.keyring
<RealEyes> New question: I'm dual booting win7 and Ubuntu; Whenever I start my PC, the boot screen shows TWO copies of Ubuntu generic, how do i make it show only one?
<coz_> Tempus_,  oooo  then I am at aloss   I am sure someone here can help and if not you could try ##linux channel  although this is specific to ubuntu they may hav options
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: uhmm yeah
<coz_> be back In a bitg
<RealEyes> <.<;
<coz_> bit
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: When you install new kernels, it will add to the bootloader
<Beav> RealEyes, do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, if you have more then one kernel installed, you can uninstall old kernels (it is a good idea to keep 2 at least, to fall back on if necessary)
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: to show only one,  remove the old kernel/s,  or at least the entry for them, from Grub2,  assuming your on 10.04?
<RealEyes> What I did was: I let someone ssh into my system and I dont know what they did. I re-formatted my EXT4 and SWAP, and re-installed (10.04)...
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RealEyes> Now, I see 2 choices for Ubuntu.
<NewtoLinux> so if i want to install a package or any addons and give other (selective) users permission, how can i do that
<Beav> does Grub2 use a menu.lst file?  I can't find mine.
<barfster> Is same-gnome no longer a part of ubuntu?
<Tempus_> RealEyes: one of those versions of ubuntu generic may also be a recovery mode so dont delete that one
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: oh your the one that was here last night, asking people to look at some file since the SSH?
<henkpostma> Beav: no
<Number5_> Does anyone wants to give a Skype name, so I can test with you?
<sebsebseb> Beav: no Grub2 is more difficult to configure than the old one, since its not as simple as just editing menu.lst
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Beav
<ubottu> Beav: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> NewtoLinux, assuming an executable program.  Create a group with the users that you want permission to execute the file, then set X (execute) for that group but NOT the "other" group
<Beav> thanks, I am trying to do the same thing as RealEyes
<RealEyes> sebsebseb: Yes :D
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: So who did you let in anyway, some guy from Internet?
<RealEyes> I know it's -not- the recovery mode. There are 2 of those now as well.
<n8t> hi all
<henkpostma> ok, anybody have more things to try to recreate some /dev/snd files? There are some, but the one that alsa needs is not there
<RealEyes> someguy123 he's on the irc.malvager.com server in #hackforums
<Beav> i have the latest ubuntu install, when I goot is says grub 1.7
<RealEyes> sebsebseb, doesn't matter anymore. He can't get back in lol
<Beav> goot=boot
<ZykoticK9> Beav, 1.7 = Grub2
<Beav> ahhh, thanks
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: ok didn't need to know the exact guy :D  altough that channel name seems a little odd.
<NewtoLinux> ZykoticK9: i just added chatzilla to the admin account now if i want to give the guest permission .. how do i do that
<RealEyes> well, it serves it's purpose.
<ZykoticK9> NewtoLinux, sorry no idea
<neel> How to do java programs in ubuntu??
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: SSH and VNC can be rather useful, but you should only really let people into your computer, that you properly trust.
<slidinghorn> neel: more information is needed.  see !details (/msg ubottu !details)
<RealEyes> sebsebseb, so how do I get to that boot screen and click 'delete' on my older copy? I garauntee that particular OS isnt on anymore because when I choose the second Ubuntu, it still takes me to the first.
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: no there isn't a second Ubuntu
<neel> I have installed JDK .How to set path as we do in windows??
<Tempus_> bbl
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: I guess you don't understand what a kernel is yet
<Isonyx> Hello All. Im having a small problem. The sound Icon on the top right of my screen dissapeared anyone know how to get it back?
<sebsebseb> !kernel | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<RealEyes> No. I'd really like to watch a YouTube video that dumbs everything down lol
<Isonyx> COuld anyone assist me?
<ZykoticK9> Isonyx, right click / add to panel / indicator applet.  Or did you try uninstalling Pulse?
<Isonyx> Pulse?
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: so yeah  like the bot said its the core,  and yes its the core of any Linux distribution/distro
<oshi> RealEyes: If you want stuff dumbed down, then perhaps Windows is your best bet.
<ZykoticK9> Isonyx, try the right click thing ;)
<RealEyes> thx for the tip oshi
<Isonyx> Whats that And yes I looked and the sound Icon isnt moveable and therefore not included in the apps..
<RealEyes> thats why I'm dual booting lol
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: in simple terms altough this isn't 100% correct,  its the program in the background, that deals with all hardware and software.  well I suppouse thats pretty much correct really, I mean it has to run xorg as well after all, which is responsible for the graphical stuff.
<RealEyes> so i see...
<Beav> has anyone used virtual box to boot the latest version of ubuntu from a fixed hdd inside vista or win7?
<MDVz0r> is there a difference between the ubuntu 10.04 live cd and the installation? Because when i put my laptop in standby, when running the livecd, it works perfectly, but when i put it in standby, running the installation from my harddisk, the screen remains black when resuming..
<Redcl0ud> RealEyes, if you search for nixie pixel on youtube she has some videos on certain linux stuff that you might like
<RealEyes> I've been watching her! :D She's good.
<RealEyes> I got my themes and my compiz working cuz of her
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: I thinink heres a good download for you
<Isonyx> So...Whats pulse?
<ZykoticK9> Beav, by "fixed hdd" do you mean a physical partition?
<sebsebseb> !manual | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: Theres also an Ubuntu Pocket Guide that you can download, thats good
<Beav> ZykoticK9, yes
<Beav> not a live disk
<RealEyes> linkage plx? :D
<sebsebseb> Isonyx: Pulseaudio is what Ubuntu uses for sound by default since 8.04, and since the way they do it or whatever, thats also the reason for most sound problems since 8.04.
<Isonyx> Hello All. Im having a small problem. The sound Icon on the top right of my screen dissapeared anyone know how to get it back?
<Isonyx> Ah.
<Isonyx> I see.
<RealEyes> these things will get me familiar with grub so I can delete that empty selection on my boot screen?
<sebsebseb> lsandova: and there are  other ones you can use instead, like ALSA and such
<Isonyx> So how do I uninstall it?
<RealEyes> You can theme GRUB2? lol
<ZykoticK9> Beav, I've never used VBox for actual partitions before.  See Raw disks in documentation for some hints http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk  Notice the warning!  Best of luck.
<sebsebseb> lsandova: not you.  Isonyx see above
<Beav> ZykoticK9, thanks!
<RealEyes> you know what I did? When I partitioned I chose  to put it to '/' instead of '/boot'
<sebsebseb> Isonyx: normally you don't, and by doing so, the sound applet I belive it was, may brake
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: you don't need a seperate /boot
<RealEyes> but, it's still on the GRUB2 menus...
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: by default Ubuntu puts everything into /  ,but its useful to have a seperate /home as well :)
<abhijit> !sound | Amol
<ubottu> Amol: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<RealEyes> Hm, i'll just pipe down and read ;)
<abhijit> !webcam | Amol
<ubottu> Amol: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, yes you can...you can use splash images, colors, or an application called burg for a GUI based grub (here's mine: http://imagebin.org/106681)
<Redcl0ud> would be nice if there was a free manual that could be downloaded for the ipod touch
<Isonyx> Maybe..Pulse HAS been uninstalled or the process has been stopped..Any idea what the process name is? + Its not a problem with the sound ITS A PROBLEM WITH THE SOUND APPLET being invisible.
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: slidinghorn   I don't think Brug is the best thing to recommend for a newbie, since its still in development.
<sebsebseb> Burg
<rww> Redcl0ud: you mean an Ubuntu manual that's readable on the iPod Touch?
<sebsebseb> RealEyes:  slidinghorn and its a pretty new project
<Amol> abhijit, Thanks dude
<Amol> abhijit, will look into the link
<Redcl0ud> ya
<rww> Redcl0ud: can they read PDF?
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: slidinghorn and if it goes wrong on people, there bootloader can completly mess up, as far as I know
<abhijit> Amol, ok
<Redcl0ud> no clue never tried
<ZykoticK9> slidinghorn, that's really cool!  Thanks for pointing out burg (still not sure i'll bother though, grub and plymouth only take a couple of seconds)
<rww> Redcl0ud: if it turns out they can, http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<raks437> I need some help installing MySQL on Ubuntu 10.4..Need urgent help please ?
<seanscot_> Hi folks.
<j0rb> hey, having a network problem upgrading from ubuntu 7 to ubuntu 10 on an older box. i've got an onboard NIC i don't want to use, and an intel pro gigabit NIC that i do want to use. ubuntu only wants to use the skge driver for my intel pro, which results in a 'link is not ready' message. i think i got this working a few years ago by forcing the use of the e1000 driver somehow, but that doesn't seem to be working now. any clue what i could
<RealEyes> slidinghorn: SICK SCREEN!
<trism> Isonyx: did you add the Indicator Applet back to the panel as previously suggested? Is indicator-sound installed?
<RealEyes> so now, tell me what that firefox page is that you're on titled 'Absolute Beginner'
<Redcl0ud> I have the manual downloaded on this pc atm would like to be able to read it some other way while I did stuff on the pc
<seanscot_> Complete newb here, anyone know how to get packet tracer installed on ubuntu?
<RealEyes> The file '/home/realeyes/Downloads/utorrent.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<banished> Hi, how can I find out which version of a library I have installed?
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, check out this page for theming GRUB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Isonyx> Trism: Thanks so much. I ow you one.
<seanscot_> Theres an ubuntu installer , but im just too much of a tard to know how to install bin or pkg files lol
<seanscot_> Anyone?
<kitty_> I am looking for help on getting dual monitor support working in hardy
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, that's the new message from Gnome, you need to mark the file executable either from nautilus or command line.  FYI using wine from command line does NOT have this issue.
<rww> Redcl0ud: Right-click it in the file manager -> Properties -> Permissions -> check the Execute box
<kitty_> seanscot_ dpkg blah.deb
<rww> RealEyes: Right-click it in the file manager -> Properties -> Permissions -> check the Execute box
<rww> Redcl0ud: sorry, mistab
<abhijit> banished, apt-cache policy <package>
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: blacklist the driver for the intel pro
<seanscot_> Sorry hitty?
<BluesKaj> RealEyes, exe files are windows files and some like utorrent can be run in wine
<seanscot_> I am a tard remember lol
<BluesKaj> !winehq | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RealEyes> I have Wine!
<RealEyes> Dx
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: i've tried putting 'blacklist skge' into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to do just that, but it had no effect. i also put 'e1000' into /etc/modules and an 'alias eth0 e1000' into /etc/modprobe.d/alias.conf -- all to no effect
<BluesKaj> RealEyes,ok
<ZykoticK9> seanscot_, typically you don't want to install either bin or pkg files!  use Ubuntu Software Center and Hardware Drivers to install 99% of programs.  What are you trying to install?
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist not blacklist.conf
<EruditeOgre> If I understand blacklisting correctly
<Redcl0ud> rww, turns out they can be read on a ipod touch just don't know if I can download it straight to it though
<seanscot_> packet tracer
<Chad_> Hello all, have a small problem, I have networking working fine including wireless on a presario 2200 laptop, but it will not work for any user except root, it seems the drivers do not load for anybody else... how do I fix this quickly?
<seanscot_> I just searched software centre , no joy
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: i'll try, but i was pretty sure everything in that directory needed to end in .conf....
<raks437> anyone help me with MySQL installation...new to ubuntu
<RealEyes> where can i find the 'file manager>Properties...
<sebsebseb> raks437: might, be useful well at least for MySQL I guess
<sebsebseb> !lamp | raks437
<ubottu> raks437: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> !mysql
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: yeah, actually, i added my 'blacklist skge' to the bottom of the stock, pre-existing blacklist.conf file...
<j0rb> which didn't work
<ZykoticK9> seanscot_, sorry man i'm not familiar with "packet tracker" so can't even recommend an alternative package.  Consult and Readme or Install files that came with the package?  good luck.
<seanscot_> Cisco packet tracer is a network emulator
<seanscot_> used for people studying for the CCNA
<raks437> @sebsebseb: MySQL ??Installation...rpm is giving error
<Chad_> networking working fine including wireless on a presario 2200 laptop running Ubunu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope, but problem is it will not work for any user except root, it seems the drivers do not load for anybody else... how do I fix this quickly?
<mikeconcepts> is there a channel for ubuntu respins like pinguy?
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: cat /etc/modprobe.d/skge.conf?
<sebsebseb> raks437: RPM what?  Ubuntu doesn't use RPM's
<barfster> Where did the same-gnome game go?
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: that show anything?
<bihari> i have a problem i cant able to connect my SAMSUN SGH-B520 set to my ubuntu through USB port
<raks437> @ubottu: Thanks
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: no such file :)
<sebsebseb> !thanks | raks437
<ubottu> raks437: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<raks437> @sebsebseb: Thanks
<john38> BluesKaj, thanks
<sebsebseb> raks437: ok your welcome
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: you rebooted after blacklisting, correct?
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: many times now
<shankar96> Anyone had success setting up httpd on startup ?
<sebsebseb> !rpm | raks437
<ubottu> raks437: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<EruditeOgre> sudo modprobe -r skge
<shankar96> I've been trying since yesterday, and cannot get my httpd start at boot....
<RealEyes> ktorrent works for DLing torrents?
<sebsebseb> !apt | raks437
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: If they offer a .deb file then you can just double click it to install it. From when I was taking CCNA though what they had was an executable that prompts you to agree to their license, then unpacks a .deb file and installs it. Which is kind of idiotic as license agreements can be put into the .deb itself.
<ubottu> raks437: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bihari> i have a problem i cant able to connect my SAMSUN SGH-B520 set to my ubuntu through USB port
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: of course
<Chad_> networking working fine including wireless on a presario 2200 laptop running Ubunu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope, but problem is it will not work for any user except root, it seems the drivers do not load for anybody else... how do I fix this quickly?
<john38> Is there any way to not have low id when not using aMule
<RealEyes> Alright guys, suggest me some good techno music!
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: 'sudo modprobe -r skge'
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: uninstalls the module successfully and downs the interface. i've tried then modprobe -a e1000 but this doesn't make eth0 available.
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: Ktorrent is the best alternative to Utorrent really
<john38> Is there any way to not have low id when using aMule
<RealEyes> Also, my win7 has Norton, what does Ubuntu have in terms of that?
<sebsebseb> RealEyes: as for music, recommendations, we aren't meant to do that in here, however you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<RealEyes> yesss!
<sebsebseb> !virus | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: any way to disable the ethernet in bios?
<bvleur> Hi. I'm trying to configure pure-ftpd using this guide: http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-install-and-configure-pure-ftpd . Configuration steps seem to go just fine, but trying to login gives an authentication error. What could be wronge?
<EruditeOgre> the onboard one.
<seanscot_> ahh, no luck so far :(
<seanscot_> Linux:
<seanscot_> To install the Linux BIN packages, set the permission to be executable (chmod +x PacketTracer53_*.bin) then execute the binary in the terminal.
<ZykoticK9> barfster, the closes thing is called "Same Game" but it's different from Same Gnome (not as good in my opinion).  I can find "Same Game" in Ubuntu Software Center; but haven't figured out the actual package name yet.
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: i've disabled the onboard one in BIOS, yes.
<seanscot_> Instructions are probably simple to you guys lol
<EruditeOgre> Hrm, but it's still loading the drivers for it?
<barfster> ZykoticK9: That’s the one
<barfster> I am installing it now: curl -O http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-games/same-gnome_2.28.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: If all they have is a ".bin" file then open a terminal and run "chmod +x /path/to/file.bin" then "/path/to/file.bin".
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: no, the onboard NIC is out of the equation now, i think. the skge driver is being loaded for eth0 -- my intel pro.
<haydoni> Hi, I was wondering if I should report this/these as a bug (I'm new to this), vlc and spotify don't respect transparency/colour of panel, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=u1s9z&s=3 (screenshot) any thoughts?
<john38> Is there any way to not have low id when using aMule
<seanscot_> how do i find the path?
<john38> it says because im behind a firewall or router
<naxil> hi
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: You can drag the file into the terminal.
<Chad_> networking working fine including wireless on a presario 2200 laptop running Ubunu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope, but problem is it will not work for any user except root, it seems the drivers do not load for anybody else... how do I fix this quickly?
<xangua> haydoni: vlc is a qt app and spotify windows's...
<seanscot_> I tried it :(
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: And what happened?
<wtf1> Is it possible to create md5 files for complete folders with md5sum
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: So it's loading the wrong driver for the hardware? Sorry, I'm just trying to understand exactly what is going on cause when you first said it you seemed to be saying that it was loading the drivers for both.
<john38> Is there any way to not have low id when using aMule
<john38> it says because im behind a firewall or router
<raktunak> nas
<raktunak> alguien me podria recomendar algun soft para montar una imagen en usb desd ubuntu¿
<sebsebseb> !piracy > john38
<ubottu> john38, please see my private message
<seanscot_> damnit :(  i just want to get on with my studies ! :: (
<sebsebseb> !pt | raktunak
<ubottu> raktunak: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<seanscot_> I dont want to attempt the windows version with wine, thats just lame
<Drak> how to configure scroll-wheel from mouse?
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: sorry, i mentioned the onboard NIC for no good reason and probably should have been clearer. i have a single NIC, an add-in PCI intel pro. ubuntu has detected it and decided to use the wrong driver -- skge. i cannot seem to force ubuntu to use the e1000 driver for it. the reason i'm going down this path is, i *think* it's how i got this NIC working last build.
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: What happens when you try to drag the file into the terminal?
<haydoni> xangua: is that a "no"? Does qt mean ubuntu not seeing it isn't a bug? I thought the spotify may be a bug in wine? cheers
<seanscot_> unknown file type it says
<seanscot_> now it says permission denied
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: Immediately after dragging it, or after running the command?
<shankar96> Anyone had success installing startup scripts with chkconfig ?
<seanscot_> yes
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: Which?
<shankar96> I do chkconfig -a httpd on, and the startup scripts dont take effect...
<shankar96> Any suggestions on how to do it ?>
<seanscot_> just imeddiately after dragging it in
<Drak> please, how to configure the speed of my scroll wheel mouse??
<seanscot_> im installing root now
<seanscot_> maybe that will help?
<sebsebseb> !root | seanscot_
<ubottu> seanscot_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<abhijit> Drak, system=>preferences=>mouse?
<seanscot_> it said root wasnt installed then gave me instructions to download it
<Drak> abhijit, option has no scroll wheel there
<Drak> :\
<seanscot_> not sure if its the right thing to do but I just went with it lol
<beav> well I got the old kernel distros out of my boot loader
<sebsebseb> beav: no they aren't distros
<sebsebseb> !distros | beav
<ubottu> 'beav' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> beav: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sebsebseb> beav: and a load of others
<sebsebseb> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jordan_U> Right click the file in the file browser and go to Properties then permissions. Check the box that says "Allow executing file as program".
<beav> sebsebseb, thanks for the correction.  i didn't mean distro, i meant version
<GeForce88> how do you change the resolution in [Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] using nvidia drivers and the nvidia control dialog doesn't show support for more than 640X480. i know this hardware will support 1024x768 and higher
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: after getting the proper driver on did you try an ifup eth0?
<abhijit> Drak, this page has some results see if any useful to you: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en-GB&q=mouse%20scrolling%20speed%20ubuntu
<seanscot_> jesus im thick
<seanscot_> all i had to do was go to permissions and make it executable
<Danawar> Heyaa, i need to install this http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=14410&action=edit in order to get COD4 working how would i go about doing this?@
<seanscot_> lol
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: ex. 'modprobe -r skge', 'modprobe -a e1000', 'ifup eth0'
<seanscot_> Yes!!
<seanscot_> Done!!
<seanscot_> Thank you!
<seanscot_> I can get on with my studies now :)
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: You're welcome :)
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: ifup complains that interface eth0=eth0 is unknown. i have been using ifconfig eth0 down/up though -- same thing, right?
<uzu-cat> i'd like to install windows on a partition, but i've heard that when you do that the ubuntu launcher gots deleted
<wtf1> Is it possible to change the resolution of plymouth?
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: Yeah. ifup eth0 is really just ifconfig eth0 up
<Jordan_U> seanscot_: When you're done with your studies maybe you should ask Cisco to distribut it as a normal .deb file so it can just be double clicked to install, they can look at the packaging for Sun (Oracle) Java if they can't figure out how to add a license agreememnt to the .deb itself.
<abhijit> uzu-cat, its not get deleted. you need to reinstal it. thats it
<abhijit> !fixgrub | uzu-cat
<ubottu> uzu-cat: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: yeah, so no dice then. it's like e1000 can load, but isn't being associated with the device for some reason. i had thought that "alias eth0 e1000" in /etc/modprobe.d/somefile would do that part...
<uzu-cat> and how can i reinstall it from the livecd?
<abhijit> uzu-cat  read the link given by ubottu. yes live cd
<uzu-cat> oh, thats right, i didn't see it
<poser> I recently install ubuntu 10.04 and ran software update this morning, but when I boot up now, I get a screen that says "grub >" any idea how to fix this?
<poser> I also tried the grub-install /dev/sda, which did not do the trick
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody
<beav> you could try sudo update-grub
<uzu-cat> well, thank you guys!
<Scherenhaenden> im trying to install my soundcar... it was working really well upto an upgrade
<abhijit> !who > beav
<ubottu> beav, please see my private message
<Scherenhaenden> n now i cant make it work
<strangebre> is there a tool which can write mac addresses on my lan into a csv?
<poser> beav: I tried that too
<Scherenhaenden> does know anybody how can i do to install my soundcar?
<western> Hello
<beav> poser, you boot right in to grub?
<poser> beav: it seems that way, like it just says grub> and a paragraph essentially saying to hit tab for options
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: Think I found it!
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: crossing fingers :)
<EruditeOgre> 'less /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules'
<Scherenhaenden> brb
<beav> poser, can you manually get in to the system?
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: just the one PCI device line starting with SUBSYSTEM.
<poser> haven't tried, assuming you mean can I boot from the grub menu? I'm using the live cd now
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: correct MAC, NAME="eth0", etc
<bock> when i close the lid on my laptop it causes the login screen locks up??
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: What does it have for DRIVER==?
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: DRIVERS=="?*",
<EruditeOgre> So it's searching the device path upwards
<bock> when i close the lid on my laptop it causes the login screen locks up anyone know a fix for this
<poser> beav: I do not see a menu.lst in either the /boot or /boot/grub directories
<poser> beav: probably the main issue
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: hrm.... not sure what to make of that.
<poser> beav: nevermind, I see that menu.lst no longer is used
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: me either. Trying to mentally work through at what point the skge driver is being associated with the network card.
<kasun> bock, Go to System-> Power Management -> Then you can choose what to do when the laptop lid is closed.
<GeForce88> how do you change the resolution in [Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] using nvidia drivers and the nvidia control dialog doesn't show support for more than 640X480. i know this hardware will support 1024x768 and higher
<kasun> GeForce88, are you sure the NVdia driver is installed?
<GeForce88> according to compiz working and the hardware drivers dialog box, yes
<GeForce88> i just can not set the resolution any higher.
<naxil> i have a problem with fstab
<bock> kasun: thanks i feel like an idiot this is so easy i forget
<kasun> GeForce88, go to System -> Administration -> hardware drivers and check whether the driver is activated.
<kasun> bock, no problems :)
<GeForce88> kasun, yes it is. reconfiguring by using the reconfigure tool for nvidia does the same thing.
<GeForce88> it will NOT set above 640
<GeForce88> can i manually add the resolution i want in the conf ?
<naxil> geforce you know something for radeon 9250 128mb
<GeForce88> naxil, i do not. i know ati is Supposed to just work with ubuntu
<kasun> GeForce88, where you tried to set the resolution?
<GeForce88> kasun, nvidia xserver settings dialog
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: i *think* the way i got through this last time was to compile a kernel without the skge driver and with the e1000 code either as a module or right into the kernel. plus possibly some other stuff that, who knows, it was like three years ago and ubuntu was a bit different then.
<GeForce88> kassun, video card is geforce fx5200 128meg
<kasun> it should display all the resolutions
<GeForce88> kasun, it shows two
<daedalus96> i am having issues with Karmic, I just updated from Jaunty. When i try to boot, it takes me to the screen with the with ubuntu logo, then just stops...
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: that's one way to do it. :)
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: still, seems a bit of a pain.
<earthling_> which should I download 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu? why is 32 bit "recommended for most users" on ubuntu.com ?  I have AMD athlon 64 X2 dual core processor
<abhijit> bte guys :)
<GeForce88> earthling, then use the 64 bit
<abhijit> bye*
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: yeah, definitely -- was hoping to avoid having to maintain a custom kernel across future upgrades.
<earthling_> GeForce88, it will be faster for me?
<GeForce88> i use 64 bit 10.04 on my laptop and love it
<kasun> GeForce88, I got geforce 9200 and it displays max of 1280x800
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: what is dmesg saying when you modprobe -a e1000?
<kasun> umm, can't see what's the problem here
<GeForce88> earthling, people debate which is fater, but in my honest opinion, only a certain program will benefit from 64 bit. not so much the kernel
<daedalus96> i am having issues with Karmic, I just updated from Jaunty. When i try to boot, it takes me to the screen with the with ubuntu logo, then just stops...
<korst3n> Hello, how do I put my m4r ringtone into my iPhone at ubuntu? I've put the file at itunes_control\ringtones folder and edited the ringtones.plist file but the new ringtone is still not there
<Maximenko>  /close
<GeForce88> kasun, i have a geforce 8800 512 that works fine, but this main board doesn't have a pci-e slot
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: just prints the driver identifier stuff -- "Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version xxx", etc.  when i modprobe -r skge, i do get a lot of activity around disabling eth0, but nothing equivalent when loading e1000.
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: Well, sadly, you've maxxed out my limited knowledge when it comes to linux/ubuntu. Not sure why it's doing this to you or how to go about fixing it.
<naxil> some people can help me with grub (come in query)
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: well you've been a champ -- thanks! :)
<kasun> GeForce88, may be this would solve the issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292200
<EruditeOgre> All I can think is that you have to figure out why Ubuntu associated your chipset with skge and get it to change that association
<mataks> help please.. how to connect to network using samba?
<EruditeOgre> But I have no clue what stage of boot associates drivers with hardware.
<saymoo> mataks: explain more
<saymoo> e.g. domain join? file share browsing? or backup domain (bdc)?
<saymoo> etc
<kasun> hmm, looks like no help in i
<kasun> *it
<Redcl0ud> my processor is a single core so why does ubuntu has a processor 0 and a processor 1 when I open up system monitor?
<j0rb> EruditeOgre: yeah, i remember that being part of the fix last time, just can't remember what voodoo was required, and since the module files seem to have changed a bit since then, i'm not even sure the old fix would be relevant anymore
<mataks> saymoo,  i want to connect to my window folder to get some shared files. however i can't see the shared folder in my network here in ubuntu
<GeForce88> kasun, that thread was a problem, with no solution , only to go back to windoez
<saymoo> mataks: you configured the network adapter settings correctly? (as in both machines can ping eachother)
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  sometimes i have to type in the full path to the share in the nautilus file manager 'address' bar. ie:  smb://servernameorIP/sharename
<EruditeOgre> j0rb: yeah. They keep changing the boot system but then don't leave any documentation about how it works now.
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  sometiomes i have to use the ip also. instead of the name
<F4RR4R> Does anyone know of a usb-dvi adapter that works with Ubuntu?
<shiftingcontrol> whenever i right click on a music file and select open with vlc it doesnot open
<rww> Redcl0ud: Your processor probably uses hyperthreading
<GeForce88> kasun, i will manually set the resolution in my conf once the dist upgrade is complete
<shiftingcontrol> if i give vlc in terminal it doesn't open
<Redcl0ud> rww, yes it has hyperthreading just didn't figure it would show up like that
<shiftingcontrol> can anyone help me out?
<mataks> saymoo, Dr_Willis : i have no idea how to do that.. im just new to ubuntu. but before when i fresh install the samba.. all works fine.. i can access any file from my network.. but now i want to share some file again i cant see any in my network.. maybe i'ts not configured to start up on boot?
<rww> Redcl0ud: Yup. I have one too, shows up as two processors for me.
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  it gives no error messages at all from terminal>?
<rww> or cores, at least
<jmagder> The bandwidth meter and output of ifcofig seems to be limited to 4GB
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis:VLC media player 1.1.1 The Luggage (revision exported)
<shiftingcontrol> vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--user-agent="VLC media player"'
<shiftingcontrol> Try `vlc --help' for more information.
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  in the nautilus address bar you hit ctrl-l to enter a path.. and you type it in.
<Redcl0ud> rww, so much for me to learn and my hardware support class left out alot of stuff
<jmagder> Is there a way of working around this 32 bit limit?
<luis_> hello channel, i have an issue hopefully some can help me out today.
<kasun> GeForce88, yeah, i saw that. looks like fx5200 driver for ubuntu has some problems/compatibility issues. manually setting the resolution could be harmful if your driver doesn't support that. but it's worth a shot!
<jmagder> I need this information to work around annoying bandwidth limits.
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  has vlc ever worked on that system>? try a different user. It could be your vlc configs are messed up
<GeForce88> kasun, i'm sure the card (which supports the resolution in windoez) supports 1024x768
<kasun> GeForce88, and the article says you can go upto 800x600 without the driver.
<shiftingcontrol> yea it s been workin for around past 2 mnths
<GeForce88> kasun, then i lose my compiz. which is the reason i'm fighting to make it work
<shiftingcontrol> i tried to remove using ubuntu software centre it should me waiting for process tovquit
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  make a new user see if it works for them. or perhaps just clean out your old vlc configs/settings
<kasun> GeForce88, yes, but what if driver have some problemsand can't render graphics beyond the given value?
<luis_> i currently run 10.04 and installed on a lenovo U350. my issue is that when i plug in some head phones into the jack i get no audio, and the internal speakers continue to play
<kasun> GeForce88, ha ha... yeah. compiz is damn good! :)
<mataks> Dr_Willis, is there any other way? like just before all i have to do is just click browser network location in Places
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  see if typing in the address works.. if it dosent.. then you may have other issues
<wiesshund> compiz still crash alot?
<orsh> hi to all.I have some problem with my Ati radeon x1300/x1550,puted new Ubuntu 10.04 now my desktop effects dosent work,can someone help me about how to fix this
<luis_> not for me wiesshund
<kasun> GeForce88, aren't there other versions of the driver available? if so try another one. I have too driver versions listed.
<kasun> s/too/two/
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  i normally type in the address then bookmark the location. i never have to  bother  with the network location/browser thing again
<mataks> Dr_Willis, i don't know what address i will type :(..all i know is i want to access the folder DC
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  do you even see the pc listed at all?
<GeForce88> kasun yea, ubuntu installed 173, i'll try the 95 once i get finished updateing
<FNi> New user trying to figure out why sometimes Ubuntu fails to boot (black screen after kernel select) and other times the wifi doesn't initialize. Is there some type of boot log which records these problems?
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  from the command line the  commands 'smbtree' and 'findsmb' can also give you some clues as to what servers/shares are on the network
<orsh> hi to all.I have some problem with my Ati radeon x1300/x1550,puted new Ubuntu 10.04 now my desktop effects dosent work,can someone help me about how to fix this pls?
<mataks> Dr_Willis, there's no shared folder when i type in findsmb..
<wiesshund> orsh>>  did you try turning them off then on again?
<orsh> wesshund how can i try that,i am new in linux
<wiesshund> orsh>>  also is the card a 1300 or 1550 ?
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  it does see the server then?
<mataks> Dr_Willis, no
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  try smbtree
<slidinghorn> orsh, in your menu:   System > Preferences > Appearance --  then click the visual effects tab
<newbie-cro> ok I have some questions regarding a yesterday upgraded Ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<orsh> wiesshund http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/arQpF7K0
<mataks> Dr_Willis, nothing happens.  it just ask for password
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  that is somthing happening.. :)  enter your password.
<newbie-cro> so If someon hav 5 minutes to give me advice
<wiesshund> mataks>>  are you accessing a win 7 smb share?
<slidinghorn> !ask | newbie-cro - :)
<mataks> Dr_Willis, after i type my password nothing happpens
<ubottu> newbie-cro - :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kasun> orsh, first install the driver from system->administration->hardware drivers
<cwill747> 3~
<mataks> wiesshund, no. windows xp
<EvilPhoenix> newbie-cro:  ask your question instead of being cryptic and roundabout iwth your question.
<korst3n> Hello, how do I put my m4r ringtone into my iPhone at ubuntu? I've put the file at itunes_control\ringtones folder and edited the ringtones.plist file but the new ringtone is still not there
<orsh> kasun then i can get any drivers
<wiesshund> mataks>>  Windows Live sign-in assistant doesnt happen to be installe don XP does it?
<orsh> kasun ther i cant get any drivers to download
<kasun> orsh, what's the error you get?
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  can you even ping the server by its ip# ?
<mataks> wiesshund,  i have successfully network this 2 pc before .. but now i can't seem to get it work
<mataks> Dr_Willis, how to ping servers ip?
<orsh> kasun i dont get eny result of searching drivers in hardver drivers
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  ping ip.###.###.###
<Hilikus> if i have a file with 2 hard links and burn them to a dvd. will they become 2 separate nodes or the dvd FS is smart enough?
<wiesshund> mataks>>  that part of windowsLIVE breaks smb, might be worth checking
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  i think they would become 2 seperate files.
<orsh> kasun even if in top it says that i dont have properly installed drivers
<ryan_languagelab> greetings all! I am using Xubuntu but for some reason the system identifies itself as Ubuntu. I've been using the system for a while but how can I clean up the menus so it is more Xubuntu-like than Ubuntu-like (trying my best to explain what I'm seeing)
<mataks> Dr_Willis, how to know the servers ip?
<hiexpo> ping yahoo etc
<shiftingcontrol> i deleted /var/lib/dpkg/ what should i do get the contents back ?
<saymoo> well not exactly: ping yahoo doesn´t resolve
<saymoo> ping ww.yahoo.com does
<saymoo> ;)
<orsh> kasu do u have experience why it dosent show the properly drivers to install
<saymoo> if setup correctly
<doors> any advice or links on how to install ubuntu so that you just get a minimal system, and then pull stuff in from there through apt-get?
<cutiyar> why video dont work in empathy?
<hiexpo> saymoo,  yes was just giving an example
<kasun> orsh, then drivers may not available on ubuntu repos. Try google for linux drivers for your graphics card. I found this: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_xp.aspx
<shiftingcontrol> can anyone help me out ?
<saymoo> hiexpo: i know, but since matak is not computer savvy, it would (imho) be better to give complete command examples
<kasun> orsh, make sure it's the right thing for you!
<orsh> kasun i alredy downloaded ,but this package is for red hat and suse
<cutiyar_> why video call does not work on empathy?
<newbie-cro> OK thanks, so yesterday i upgraded from 9.10 (Karmic) to 10.04 and OS works fine, BUT when I try to Install ANY kind of software from Ubuntu Software Sources i got message: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and when I click OK NOTHING HAPPENS. Please help!
<cutiyar_> or camera?
<orsh> kasun how can i install it run file in ubuntu,is it posible
<kasun> orsh, dnt know about redhat, is it a .rpm file you got?
<slidinghorn> orsh, what is the filename?
<Drak> how to configure the speed of my scroll wheel mouse in gnome or google chrome?
<wiesshund> orsh>>  youd need to try to convert it to deb with alien
<kasun> orsh, there's a package called 'alien' which converts between different package types
<ZykoticK9> cutiyar_, audio/video work for me across GoogleTalk network, but not Facebook.  What IM protocol are you using?  I'm not sure about video support in any others (MSN/Yahoo/etc)
<shiftingcontrol> can anyone help me,i deleted /var/lin/dpkg
<shiftingcontrol> how t recover it
<orsh> wiesshund ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<wiesshund> orsh>>  it might be that 10.4 doesnt have alot of support for the x1300
<hiexpo> Drak,  systen>pref > mouse
<x128> http://0day.x128.ws/ is opened... visit us... x128 is back.. :)
<cutiyar_> ZykoticK9, msn and yahoo
<slidinghorn> newbie-cro, what exactly have you tried to install that brought this error?
<ZykoticK9> cutiyar_, for msn check out amsn it has pretty good video support (but not audio + video last i checked).  I have no ideas about yahoo.  Good luck man.
<sarah> ok
<sarah> ,,,,,,,,,,,
<sarah> ö#
<Guest96912> ö
<Guest96912> ö
<Guest96912> ö
<FloodBot1> Guest96912: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saymoo> ZykoticK9: hmm, i have used amsn a few years ago, and video + audio worked fine
<mnbv0987> all right lets try this again...
<saymoo> back then
<shiftingcontrol> i deleted /var/lib/dpkg/ ,how t recover it
<cutiyar_> ZykoticK9, its work with amsn but i want it with empathy or pidgin
<ZykoticK9> saymoo, but not at the same time ;)
<HarryS> >_< I was doing a distupgrade on a client's box, and apparentally they are stupid and didn't listen to me with "DO NOT TOUCH IT UNTIL I TELL YOU THAT YOU CAN", so they rebooted it without the install finishing. What do I do now?
<saymoo> ZykoticK9: hmm, degrading development? :P
<mnbv0987> i installed 64 bit ubuntu 10.04 using wubi on a 64bit windows 7 machine. i reboot into ubuntu and it says "verifying the installation configuration", then it fails with "no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu". what should i do next?
<mnbv0987> where is the partitioning menu?
<Flannel> HarryS: What do you mean by "dist upgrade"? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<newbie-cro> I tried to install almost twenty diffrent types of software from tab :"provided by Ubuntu", I did not have that problem on older version
<ZykoticK9> cutiyar_, saymoo i actually haven't touch msn in quite some time (don't use it myself), so really not too sure about empathy/amsn support at the moment ;)  Good luck.
<HarryS> Flannel: do-release-upgrade or whatever it is
<hiexpo> pidgin
<cutiyar_> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Darklord6229> Hey im trying to download adobe flash but i dotn know what verison to get any help?
<Dr_Willis> Darklord6229:  use the package manager to install it.
<Flannel> HarryS: Alright.  The first thing to do would be apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade, and see where you wind up.
<HarryS> I'll try sudo dpkg --configure -a then
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, +1 for recommendation, Darklord6229
<saymoo> ZykoticK9: i don´t use it anymore, i prefer irc, or skype (for video+audio) if needed.
<Dr_Willis> Darklord6229:  flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<FNi> Can anyone recommend a good SSH/Telnet client for Windows? Want to login to my new Ubuntu install
<HarryS> Flannel: I was told that do-release-upgrade is "cleaner" than apt-get dist-upgrade
<randy_> FNi: PuTTY
<slidinghorn> newbie-cro, sounds like you may have added a repository without adding the gpg key...take a look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9343762&postcount=4 --- any errors, post to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Drak> how to configure the speed of my scroll wheel mouse in gnome or google chrome?
<ZykoticK9> FNi, +1 for Putty
<slidinghorn> FNi, PuTTy
<wiesshund> Darklord6229>>  flash player 10.2 linux APT
<Flannel> HarryS: dist-upgrade itself won't move you from one version to another, it just makes sure all of your packages are up to date for your current version
<FNi> thanks. I guess I'll download....putty then. :D
<newbie-cro> so what I have to do?Can I downgrade instalation to 9.10 Karmic ??? Thank You for your advice !
<Guest96912> Guten Abend(=
<cwill747> So my lucid install just boots up and sticks on the splash screen, glowing. I can use the ttys, but I can't start x. Anyone know what I can do?
<slidinghorn> !de | Guest96912
<ubottu> Guest96912: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ZykoticK9> !downgrade | newbie-cro
<ubottu> newbie-cro: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<{g}> Hello Ubuntu People! How are you today? Im trying to install google-chrome on a minimal ubuntu machine that does not have ubuntu-desktop but openbox. I tried it via downloading the .deb file and installing it with "dpkg -i". That results in missing dependencies. Doesnt dpgk -i install dependencies? Do I have to add some parameter? Or use apt somehow?
<Flannel> {g}: No, dpkg won't install dependencies.  gdebi will though.
<linxeh> {g}: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser (if you dont mind using the opensource build)
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  use sudo gdebi whatever.deb
<Jordan_U> {g}: Run "sudo apt-get -f install" to get the needed dependencies.
<ZykoticK9> cwill747, i'd try updating your system and see if that corrects the issue.  "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade", after finished restart and cross your fingers ;)  good luck.
<HarryS> okay
<cwill747> ZykoticK9: I could update my system if I could connect to the internet. Haha I tried that.
<{g}> Jordan_U: i tried that. it removed google chrome again.
<slidinghorn> newbie-cro, check out the link to the forum in my last post to you
<HarryS> :[ why don't people listen to me though, I told her to not touch the box until I called back telling her that she could
<{g}> linxeh: ok, will try that one
<HarryS> and she reboots it, and it's bad now
<HarryS> I think I am going to need to reinstall it
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, gdebi to the rescue ;)  which you informed me of yesterday i believe.
<wiesshund> HarryS>>  charge her for her stupidity
<Jordan_U> HarryS: Bad in what way?
<HarryS> she'd just reinstall windows probably
<korst3n> Hello, how do I put my m4r ringtone into my iPhone at ubuntu? I've put the file at itunes_control\ringtones folder and edited the ringtones.plist file but the new ringtone is still not there
<slidinghorn> HarryS, what happens when you try to boot it back up?  (sorry if I'm making you repeat yourself, was greeting the pizza delivery girl)
<HarryS> I don't know Jordan_U, she is just saying "it doesn't work anymore" though I can still ssh in fine
<ikonia> korst3n: to be honest, itunes functionaity is best left to itunes on windows/mac
<{g}> linxeh: I get "you requested an impossible situation"
<slidinghorn> HarryS, if you can SSH into it, try running sudo apt-get update  and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<{g}> linxeh: and "libxss1 is not installable" and other stuff.
<HarryS> yeah doing now
<Jordan_U> HarryS: Then tell her that it will eat her cat if she reboots it without you telling her to, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<korst3n> ikonia, yeah but i shouldn't have to install itunes just to have one ringtone right?
<ikonia> korst3n: it's a propritary product, you may have to
<{g}> linxeh: oh, after apt-get update it seems to work
<wiesshund> korst3n>>  i believe Iphones only work via itunes for ring tones etc
<psylostlife{rus}> hi2all
<slidinghorn> !hi > psylostlife{rus}
<ubottu> psylostlife{rus}, please see my private message
<HarryS> and she left me 3 messages and tells me "there is an error on the montor", but won't even tell me the exact error message :|
<HarryS> sigh
<wiesshund> korst3n>>  and as it was explained to me, only ones you buy off itunes.  i dont have one so cant confirm that part
<ikonia> HarryS: we cant help
<Jordan_U> slidinghorn: Havin ubottu PM people to say hi is a bit much, next time try "!hi | nick".
<slidinghorn> Jordan_U, point taken
<ikonia> HarryS: you'll have to support her
<HarryS> I know.
<wiesshund> HarryS>>  ive got a big big hammer here, need it?
<korst3n> i guess i'll try running itunes over wine, thanks anyways
<SSMiaka> hello, everyone!
<hiexpo> korst3n,  good luck with that
<SSMiaka> quick question: where can I find the drivers folder in lucid?
<HarryS> I got errors with  nvidia-96 nvidia-glx-96 when doing dpkg --configure -a
<SSMiaka> I can't seem to find it
<ZykoticK9> korst3n, you'll most likely have to run a virtual machine (with USB) for proper itunes/iphone support.  hopefully i'm wrong.
<HarryS> but it doesn't tell me WHAT it did wrong
<Jordan_U> HarryS: She is really going to want to reboot if somthing is wrong, you may want to just tell her to leave the computer alone (go out to luch?) for at least an hour or two.
<MoRpHeO> hello i am leandro
<MoRpHeO> tell me hello
<Jordan_U> HarryS: Can you pastebin the exact error message?
<ZykoticK9> !hi | MoRpHeO
<ubottu> MoRpHeO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<earthling_> you guys agree with 64-bit Ubuntu - Not recommended for daily desktop usage?
<{g}> So if you have a .deb file - how do you install it and all dependencies?
<HarryS> there is no error message that I see, it just said "problems with these packages"
<Flannel> earthling_: No.
<Darklord6229> can i not get itunes on this os?
<Flannel> earthling_: (No, it is fine for daily usage)
<Sarah32uk> hi i need a bit of help im getting error when i try to open new yahoo emil " Sorry, Unable to process request at this time -- error 999. could anyone help me with it? i think its cuz i opened to many accounts and i cant open any new one i tried to go trough proxy but still getting the same error
<hiexpo> deb package installer
<Flannel> {g}: use gdebi
<ZykoticK9> earthling_, no - see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  i use gdebi. or that whatver -f  after installing it.
<dade> Darklord are you needing itunes for an apple device?
<wiesshund> earthling_>>  I use 10.4 64bit every day, its perfectly fine
<{g}> Flannel: "gdebi -i file.deb"?
<Darklord6229> for my ipod but also because i like it for my media player
<slidinghorn> Darklord6229, some versions work, others don't...see here: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347   for your ipod, see !ipod
<linxeh> {g}: yeah, always apt-get update before you start installing new packages if possible :)
<dade> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hiexpo> or add deb repos
<earthling_> wiesshund, how much RAM do you have?
<Flannel> {g}: gdebi package.deb
<wiesshund> earthling_>> 2gb
<saymoo> SSMaika:driver as kernel modules mostly, they reside in the kernel source subfolders. /usr/src/linux/modules e.g.
<earthling_> wiesshund, no flash issues?
<{g}> Flannel: Flannel ok
<saymoo> driver*
<HarryS> earthling_: you can use the 32bit wrappers to use flash on 64bit
<wiesshund> earthling_>>  no anything issues other than a crappy printer with no good driver
<HarryS> it isn't native, but it works
<Sarah32uk> hi i need a bit of help im getting error when i try to open new yahoo emil " Sorry, Unable to process request at this time -- error 999. could anyone help me with it? i think its cuz i opened to many accounts and i cant open any new one i tried to go trough proxy but still getting the same error
<ZykoticK9> Darklord6229, i'm under the impression that iTunes under wine can't use USB devices (hopefully i'm wrong)
<g0tcha> hey guys, does ubuntu have support for touchscreen taplet pcs?
<earthling_> wiesshund, ok
<slidinghorn> g0tcha, I believe so...I have a tablet toshiba that works
<ikonia> g0tcha: some devices, yes
<g0tcha> slidinghorn, running ubuntu 10.04 and it works comfortable with the touch screen tablet?
<g0tcha> ikonia, hmm what do you mean 'some devices' ?
<g0tcha> i thought if the device itself has the feature, it all depends on the OS
<g0tcha> if it has the capability and the drivers/softwares for it
<slidinghorn> g0tcha, yeah -- as ikonia said though, it's dependent on the device (i.e. some work, others may not)
<ikonia> g0tcha: I mean some touch screens are supported, some are not
<g0tcha> ah
<ZykoticK9> g0tcha, "it all depends on the... device manufacturer" ;)
<g0tcha> hmm i didnt think of that
<g0tcha> is there a way to find out?
<ikonia> read the hardware compatability matrix
<slidinghorn> g0tcha, run it on a livecd and try
<saymoo> hmm someone uses irc running as root...
<saymoo> :P
 * saymoo points to Henrique
<ikonia> saymoo: it's just an ident, doesnt mean they are running as root
<HarryS> I thought root ident was kicked from here
<g0tcha> slidinghorn, hmm just pop in the livecd and if its support it should work from there?
<wiesshund> saymoo>>  me
<g0tcha> ikonia, i dont really know how to do that :/
<g0tcha> or know what you mean to begin with
<saymoo> most irc progs use the current user for ident
<saymoo> by defaul
<saymoo> t
<Drak> how to configure the speed of my scroll wheel mouse in gnome or google chrome?
<ikonia> g0tcha: saymoo does it matter ?
<Drak> please?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> g0tcha: sorry, that was for saymoo
<g0tcha> lol ok .. i was wondering at first what does saymoo stands for heheh
<wiesshund> saymoo>>  ive an embedded linux i use sometimes, and unfortunately everything on it is done as root, you should see it get klined lol
<saymoo> it´s a bad habbit, if he/she is indeed running as root, so better point to it
<saymoo> :)
<ikonia> saymoo: it's their own business
<saymoo> i disagree, since there are many beginners here, side information is always good, to point out
<HarryS> ikonia: not really, some users don't understand the concepts of account security and WHY you should not run everthing as root.
<HarryS> if they are aware, so be it, but most are not aware.
<ikonia> HarryS: if they are a beginner they would not know how to unlock the root account on ubuntu
<ikonia> if they are smart enough to unlock the root account, they should know what they are doing
<carnation232> i did a get apt-get --purge remove nvidia-* then sudo sh NVIDIA* tnow when i restart my cpu it says 90.1khz/84.7khz frequencey out of range, and it wont let me log into the os at all any ideas?
<saymoo> ikonia: again, i disagree, many people, know the trick for the root password
<HarryS> lol, when I first used Ubuntu, sudo was the first command I learned, and I prefixed it on EVERYTHING until I realized I was being bad with it.
<ikonia> saymoo: then they are on their own
<Gnea> saymoo: how can you be sure they're really running as root? I could easily make it so my root account isn't really an administrator anymore and run irc that way and you'd never know the difference.
<zimmaphp> hi all newbie here. just installed desktop ubuntu 10.4 never used it before. wanted to install php 5.3 don't know how to do that or 5.2+ can someone guide me in right direction?
<saymoo> and copying that knowlegde from eachother, but they have no idea about the dangers
<saymoo> Gnea: read up
<Flannel> zimmaphp: Do you want it running through apache?  or just as a standalone PHP installation?
<Gnea> saymoo: read up yourself.
<ikonia> ok enough now
<ikonia> the comment has been made
<edbian> zimmaphp, yes!  Use the php package in the repos.  sudo apt-get install php
<zimmaphp> standalone for now
<V0r34uS> hi
<Flannel> zimmaphp: `sudo apt-get install php5-cli` will install php for you.
<slidinghorn> !lamp | zimmaphp also see here
<ubottu> zimmaphp also see here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> zimmaphp: First, you should do `sudo apt-get update`
<mneptok> V0r34uS: 'lu
<shiftingcontrol> i am getting this error,E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shiftingcontrol> E: Unable to lock the download directory,wot am i supposed do
<carnation232> any 1 know why my cpu gets stuck with the freguency out or range error?
<wiesshund> Gnea>>  in all fairness, how many people actualy strip root and then use it as a user? :)
<zimmaphp> I read somewhere on the net that php 5.3 is not avail for ubuntu?
<carnation232> wel how to fix it
<Gnea> wiesshund: how many people would admit to it? :)
<LjL> zimmaphp: nonsense.
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: do you have synaptic or another installation program running?
<wiesshund> Gnea>>  probably only me
<zimmaphp> Flannel I'm new at this is that at command (terminal)?
<dade> zimmaphp, not true im running it my self PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2
<ikonia> !software > zimmaphp
<ubottu> zimmaphp, please see my private message
<shiftingcontrol> chrissharp123:synaptic is throwing that error
<Flannel> zimmaphp: Yeah.  Or if you would like to do it graphically, you can use Synaptic to do it, instructions for that are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto  (you're looking for the php5-cli package)
<hangfire> What groups does a user need to be in to use cron? I'm finding that my user's scripts aren't being run (from an ok crontab)
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: so is there anything else running, like Ubuntu software Center or aptitude?
<V0r34uS> Someone knows the shortcut's keyboard to minimize/maximize a window ?
<Flannel> hangfire: How many lines do you have in your crontab?
<shiftingcontrol> chrissharp123:nope
<hangfire> Flannel: 7 or so
<hangfire> Flannel: + comments
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: you can manually remove the lockfile if you're sure
<dade> Shiftg: sytnaptic package manager?
<saymoo> Gnea: anyway, if you read up the messages, you would have read, that i said: ¨if they are running root¨ condition..so we cannot know for sure.. but nevertheless, giving a notice won´t hurt, since others could be informed too (¨ooh, i´m root now, thatś bad? geez i didn´t know.. handy to know..¨) kind of pass on..
<saymoo> :)
<mneptok> saymoo: please let the subject drop
<dade> saymoo: i agree running as root is unessicary extra layer of fail
<Stefanos90>  re
<Stefanos90> soz
<Gnea> saymoo: yeah, saw all that.
<shiftingcontrol> chrissharp123:yea,i m facing every tym i run synaptic for s/w installation
<dade> shift you cant have synaptica package manager, updater, or software center open a the same time... its a safety thing
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: when this happens, are you manually rm-ing the lockfile?
<shiftingcontrol> chrissharp123:yea
<BigC> How can I enable totem to play videos from youtube from the side bar. When I search for a video, it pops up saying "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<shiftingcontrol> have anyone tried hadoop here ?
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: do you only use synaptic? or do you use apt-get, aptitude, or Ubuntu Software Center as well?
<shiftingcontrol> chrissharp123:i use all those
<Flannel> hangfire: I don't believe you have to be in any particular group for cron.  Can you pastebin your crontab?
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: that error will happen if you have not closed out of another APT-based program - sounds like you're trying to run more than one at the same time
<Number5_> Hello guys, I got a situation here, my HD is full now I can't even delete files to make some space free. What tools to use, or what to do?
<shiftingcontrol> chrissharp123:even i thot the same but i am running at a time one of those
<chrissharp123> Number5_: live CD
<Jordan_U> lat: shiftingcontrol
<chendry> What's the best way to have centralized users on 10 or so servers?  Should I install / configure openldap manually, or are there turn-key solutions (webmin?  ebox?) that I could use?
<Number5_> chrissharp123, is that the only solution??
<hangfire> Flannel: let me try a cut-down one first. I'm seeing no errors in syslog though :(
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol: Sorry, meant that to be /lastlog :)
<mneptok> Number5_: you should be able to delete files with sudo, as most filesystems reserve blocks for root's use
<chrissharp123> Number5_: maybe not the only, but probably the best :-)
<randy_> chendry: for the most part, you're gonna have to learn some stuff ...
<Flannel> Number5_: reboot to the recovery console (choose it at GRUB) and then you can prune things.  `apt-get autoclean` is a good start
<randy_> chendry: i would say that ldap is the way to go, though
<randy_> chendry: but, don't worry, there has been a *lot* of work done on making user administration much easier than LDAP by itself...
<Number5_> chrissharp123, mneptok, Flannel, thnx
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: try running synaptic from the command line for a while & see if there are any obvious errors
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol: What is the output of "sudo fuser /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" ?
<randy_> chendry: you can start here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-authentication.html
<chendry> randy_: yeah, i've been playing with it and saw the ldapscripts package, that seems to help a lot.  However, getting the LDAP server up and running seems difficultish
<BigC> how do I force a ubuntu installation with a computer that has under 256 MB of ram
<scoopex> how can i get a list of pending security updates on commandline? is there a query using apt-get/aptitude?
<io> chendry: There are guides that can be followed with example setups, I'm sure that will help.
<hangfire> BigC: do a server install, then only install what you need
<Jordan_U> !alternate | BigC
<ubottu> BigC: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<wiesshund> BigC>>  im not sure it will actualy run
<hangfire> BigC: (there are probably boot options too)
<chrissharp123> !alternate | BigC
<hangfire> BigC: 256MB is piles, btw
<io> chendry: Did you take a look at the wiki page already?
<shiftingcontrol> Jordan_U:/var/cache/apt/archives/lock:  5436
<shiftingcontrol>  is the o/p
<chendry> i just worry a bit about all of the cut-and-paste I have to do.  I don't like to cut-and-paste unless I understand exactly what I'm doing.  I think I just need to read over the documentation a bit more
<wiesshund> under 245mb id probably run puppy
<BigC> yes I know but still I will try, actually the computer has 96 MB of ram
<dbugger> Hey guys. Is there a way to get create a screenshot from a video using the shell?
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol: And what is the output of "ps aux | grep 5436"?
<io> !ldap | chendry
<ubottu> chendry: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<chrissharp123> BigC: +1 what wiesshund says  - Lucid Puppy is based on Ubuntu
<io> chendry: Take a look at that, it could help.
<hangfire> dbugger: do you know the frame number?
<randy_> chendry: there's also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<hangfire> dbugger: scrot
<wiesshund> Puppy does well on very low end hardware
<hangfire> dbugger: I'd use mplayer -screenshot though
<dbugger> hangfire, since I dont know the number of frames, i was thinking of making it one from the middle.
<zimmaphp> thank you all that helped me.
<shiftingcontrol> Jordan_U:root      5436  4.2  1.3  77024 39684 ?        Ssl  01:37   0:34 /usr/sbin/synaptic
<shiftingcontrol> 1000      5563  0.0  0.0   3320   816 pts/2    S+   01:51   0:00 grep --color=auto 5436
<dbugger> hangfire, How does it work
<Broken> any way to chain load a kernel from another kernel with a kext?
<randy_> chendry: reluctantly, OpenLDAP can be a bear to figure out initially... if you're really serious about getting it working, though, and the number of users you expect to have warrants it, you should look into reading one of the very fine manuals on OpenLDAP
<Broken> or
<Broken> any way to force load uboot from a kext?
<Jordan_U> Broken: What is your actual end goal?
<chendry> io: i'm going to give those all a good read and play around with it some more.  Thanks much!
<Broken> or is this the wrong place to ask?
<randy_> chendry: regardless, once the database in LDAP is set up correctly, its relatively easy to get it working on all the servers you want to be performing the authentication
<dbugger> hangfire, ah no! I dont want to open the videos. People submit videos to me, and I want them to have a screenshot to represent them.
<Broken> Jordan_U, pm?
<io> chendry: No problem, ask here if you need further help during that.
<hangfire> Flannel: yes, looks like it's a bad(?) crontab - I'll just have to test it line by line. Thanks for the hint (I thought that there was a parsing run when you edit them ..?)
<Jordan_U> Broken: Is there a reason you don't want to keep it in channel?
<Broken> a little...
<UberN00b> guys what do you think if ironkey flash drives for secure data transmission/storage ?
<Jordan_U> Broken: Ok, then you may PM me.
<randy_> chendry: just, **make sure** you have a backup on ea. of your servers in case the LDAP server goes down for whatever reason.  i'm referring to (1) account that has admin access
<revarr> I have an acer aspire 5740 to fix a bug I am going to update my laptops BIOS.  anyone see anything bad about this?
<scoopex> how can i get a list of pending security updates on commandline? is there a query using apt-get/aptitude?
<scoopex> oops
<BigC> Also, How can I enable totem to play videos from youtube from the side bar. When I search for a video, it pops up saying "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<hangfire> UberN00b: it uses CBC, which isn't secure. Encrypt the contents of a regular usb key yourself ;)
<chrissharp123> shiftingcontrol: looks like you're trying to open synaptic with synaptic already running....
<hangfire> UberN00b: wait, I'm mixing CBC and ECB up
<chendry> randy_: so like a root account that can authenticate from /etc/passwd if LDAP dies?
<hangfire> UberN00b: it should be fine for most purposes
<randy_> chendry: yes, exactly!
<randy_> chendry: and, be *careful* when you edit /etc/nsswitch.conf, any mistakes can make your system unbootable...
<UberN00b> hangfire, give me a second to google cbc and ecb :D but ... when you say encrypt it yourself, do you mean certain software in mind or just ...erm ms office encryption + pass for access ?
<hangfire> UberN00b: um, no. Use a rarfile w. password. They have quite good security
<revarr> anyone also have an acer aspire 5740 and upgraded their BIOS
<io> !anyone | revarr
<UberN00b> hangfire, thanks a bunch :)
<Flannel> hangfire: No, there isn't.  But one thing to be aware of is that the last line you have in there that you want to run needs a newline at the end of it (so I always hit enter twice and stick a comment down there about that comment needing to be last)
<ubottu> revarr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<randy_> chendry: once you've got everything working, though, it should be a remarkably trivial and easy task to add/remove/edit users across the network.  a lot of work now, to save yourself work later, right?  should be worth it ;)
<hangfire> Flannel: there is in gentoo :P
<hangfire> Flannel: thanks man
<revarr> ahh sorry
<jtravnick65> revarr, what is the bug that your trying to fix by updating your bios?
<chendry> randy_: indeed!  my eventual goal is to get all this down so that puppet can rebuild everything from scratch.  I can't wait for that day
<hangfire> UberN00b: That's an easy, cross-system compatible approach. For better security, encrypt the partition (use truecrypt)
<revarr> the brightness is not controlable via hotkeys, powermanagement, anything
<hangfire> revarr: is there a screen brightness file in /proc/acpi ?
<chendry> randy_: but, in general, is the process: figure out the minimal ldif you need to initially populate the database, run the ldif against a fresh openldap install, configure ldapscripts, and then use ldapscripts to add groups / users?
<revarr> hangfire: I see a power_resorce file but nothing more.  Also Ubuntu is not picking up the acpi wmi
<hangfire> revarr: Screen brightness control is going to be controlled through ACPI.
<UberN00b> hangfire i assume it would take a while to explain me how to encrypt a partition, so may i ask for a link to a howto or something ?
<hangfire> UberN00b: Truecrypt has a wizard :)
<UberN00b> hangfire, thanks :)
<revarr> yes there are troubles with the acpi
<UberN00b> hangfire nice, it even passes my first look test - its free :D
<randy_> chendry: that sounds about right.  unless you're doing fancy stuff with your ldap directory, the standard scema for unix users should be more than enough.  right now, i can't remember exactly what scemas you will need, but, the good thing about ldap is you can do more than just unix login with it.  you can also make it act as the e-mail addressbook, etc.....
<edbian> UberN00b, All of gnu/Linux is free :)
<revarr> hangfire: I have installed Ubuntu a few times and this is the common issue between the hardwarre and software I guess?  I'm not the most versed at this
<hangfire> edbian: there are many programs which can be installed which are not.
<chendry> randy_: great - well, I think i'm on the right track then.  Thank you very much for your help!
<edbian> hangfire, Free as in beer, I am aware that there is software that is not free as in freedom :)
<hangfire> revarr: you will need to get acpi working to get brightness control. Take a look at settings in BIOS / search for your motherboard id online for a guide
<hangfire> edbian: no, I meant programs that you pay for.
<edbian> hangfire, There are things in the repos that you must pay for?
<randy_> chendry: oh, and, here is a little know ldap editor i found to work very very well: http://directory.apache.org/studio/
<hangfire> edbian: (not in the repos)
<edbian> hangfire, ahh, ok thanks :)  I think we're on the same page now
<revarr> hangfire: I have tried.  The current solution seems to be a patch along with adding acpi_osi="Linux" to the kernel loader
<revarr> but the patch doesn't work
<hangfire> edbian: piles of scientific / engineering tools have linux clients (because they just go faster :P )
<revarr> hangfire: also said patch mentioned updating the bios
<hangfire> revarr: then do so :)
<randy_> chendry: subsequently, that ldap editor can be setup to also make changes to the LDAP server's new config system...
<revarr> trying
<hangfire> revarr: when you're updating bios, yoda says "do or do not, ... " :)
<revarr> hangfire: but when I follow the steps to set up an iso of FreeDOS all the files for my BIOS update do not copy
<revarr> hangfire: because it states that the temp directory I created and mounted is out of memory
<hangfire> revarr: What medium are you using? a USB key?
<revarr> trying to
<revarr> hangfire: trying to.  Though I have tried a CD as well
<revarr> hangfire: both times the files refused to copy
<hangfire> revarr: When do you get the OOM error?
<duffydack> id rather wipe my system and install windows just to run a bios update than trust any dos program.. but thats just me...
<hangfire> revarr: How are you creating the bootable usb key ?
<revarr> hangfire: when I try to copy my files from where I have them to the temporary directory I have mounted
<HarryS> I upgraded to 10.04, and somehow apache2 got installed. I try apt-get removing it, and it says no package exists, but it's running right now.. www-data  1893  0.0  0.1  22284  3584 ?        S    16:25   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<hangfire> duffydack: actually, general wisdom says that you shouldn't trust windows-based flashers :)
<HarryS> What to do?
<hangfire> duffydack: freedos is a pretty solid environment
<hangfire> revarr: Are you following a guide? (link)
<duffydack> hangfire, I`ll trust the flashers for my dell, not let me down yet..
<jukebox-zero> has anyone here done any dual-booting with Mint Isadora & Lucid?
<hangfire> duffydack: dell once cost me a dvd burner :-/
<revarr> hangfire: yes I am a second.  Also it seems FreeDOS doesn't load correctly I beleive
<duffydack> hangfire, I get a replacement laptop if i even sneeze on it :)
<revarr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<hangfire> revarr: If you're not already using it, use 'unetbootin' to create the live-USB
<revarr> hangfire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789.  I did use Unetbootin for FreeDOS and I added the update on the USB as well
<jukebox-zero> Now when I boot grub 2 exits to recovery after saying there is no such partition, so I gotta use the super grub boot disk which loads Lucid just fine but doesn't find my Isadora install, which I can mount once lucid is running and looks fine, but this isn't the first grub issue I've had since installing lucid. Wondered if anyone else had grub issues with lucid?
<duffydack> revarr, personally for isos I use http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html ..  just cat the iso, simple.
<revarr> hangfire: I will try this method
<hangfire> revarr: which method are you using? M3 looks pretty easy to arrange
<jukebox-zero> This is also the first time I updated-dist rather than a fresh install migrated from 9.07 to Lucid.
<hangfire> revarr: actually scratch that - M3 doesnt' work with grub-2
<revarr> ohh
<barfster> How can I make this not busy? # umount /dev/hdc1
<barfster> umount: /var/www: device is busy
<revarr> hangfire: this OS is nice but some of this issues are just weird
<barfster> I did /etc/apache2 stop
<hangfire> barfster: `lsof | grep <mountpoint>` - then stop whatever is using the mount point
<revarr> hangfire: I tried to step back to 9.10 but that is a black screen with the live CD.  Seems like something is wrong every time I try on this comp
<hangfire> revarr: well, updating bios is traditionally a pain in linux :(
<hangfire> revarr: What kind of file is the BIOS update in?
<cesc_> hi there... does anyone know a way to stop web advertising. I'm sick of it. It makes loading web sites slow. In windows I used to edit the host file. Which solution for ubuntu?
<brontoeee> how do i make thumbnails appear for avi, mp4 and other files in nautilus?
<hangfire> cesc_: 1./ don't - ads keep the web alive. 2./ adblock
<jukebox-zero> ... well hell. Guess I'll grab grub2 from the debian sid repo and see if that fixes it. It's fixed issues for me before in karmic.
<NginUS> cesc_ : firefox extensions: adblock plus & flashblock
<cesc_> thanks hangfire and NginUS
<jukebox-zero> cesc_: Also might switch your DNS servers to opendns if you get redirected by your ISP a lot.
<NginUS> cesc_ : +1 jukebox-zero's
<hangfire> revarr: If you have a floppy disk image, use the following. (You will need to install biosdisk with apt, but the rest will be the same) http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_BIOS_Upgrade#Biosdisk_Method
<earthling_> have java and flash issues with 64 bit Ubuntu been resolved?
<NginUS> cesc_ : 208.67.220.220 & 208.67.222.222, opendns
<JacobF> Hi, I'm on Lucid and all was working well until today I started using two monitors and now when I start up I get an error, I think related to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531027 what do I do? I can't get in.
<revarr> hangfire:  bat files and exe files I'm just saying in general.  saying I'm out of memory when I'm not
<randomguy> In 9.10 I cannot access any network as non-root. Not in gnome ($ firefox) nor on tty ($ ping). As root it works in gnome (e.g. sudo firefox) and tty (sudo ping). In the gnome user admin program, I checked all boxes including networking permissions for the ubuntu user. Still they can't connect. Any clue? Is this possibly related to kernel .config option that prohibits non-root network usage ?
<NginUS> cesc_ : open an account with opendns & set up filtering
<NginUS> too
<chrissharp123> JacobF: are you just getting a blank screen (no gdm)?
<jimi_> how can i fix dependency errors, where you get apt-get -f install message?
<yanick_> hi, does anyone know when Netbeans 6.9 will be available to install with apt-get?
<chrissharp123> jimi_: assuming you have done 'apt-get -f install'?
<jimi_> chrissharp123, yeah, fails w/ error message
<revarr> hangfire: my compt doesn't even have a floppy drive
<chrissharp123> jimi_: what's the error?
<kpry> ??
<Guest95721> hello how can i install the latest driver for ralink rt2561
<thune3> HarryS: /usr/sbin/apache2 can be installed (if i'm reading this right) by several different apache2-mpm... packages. see if any apache2-* files are installed. "dpkg -l | grep apache2"
<jimi_>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libabiword-2.8.so', which is also in package abiword-sugar 0:2.8.0~ppa1
<jimi_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<jimi_> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libabiword-2.8_2.8.2-2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)r
<FloodBot1> jimi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HarryS> thune3: yeah, I wondered how it got installed though, I never requested it be installed, EVER. Is it in the 9.10 -> 10.04 release required packages or something?
<barfster> Is there an older version of lsof?
<revarr> anyone here have an Acer 5740 as well?
<chrissharp123> jimi_: where did you get the abiword package you're trying to install?
<a-> test
<jimi_> chrissharp123, im not sure...  im not trying to install it, i was doing an update
<chrissharp123> jimi_: ah... hmm
<chrissharp123> jimi_: I see - you are using a PPA for another package, yes?
<JacobF> chrissharp123: I can get to command line login but can't start gdm
<jimi_> chrissharp123, what are PPA packages?
<JacobF> it stops with the startup dots on the screen
<UberN00b> hangfire r u still around ?
<chrissharp123> !ppa | jimi_
<ubottu> jimi_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<evergreenterrace> hey guys, does anyone know how I can play stuff from Spotify website?
<nobriel> hi
<evergreenterrace> I get this warning "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (spotify) isn't associated with any program."
<chrissharp123> JacobF: have you seen this?: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<edbian> evergreenterrace, What's in the address bar??
<nubE> hi all
<edbian> evergreenterrace, It's referring to http://
<edbian> evergreenterrace, or file:///
<JacobF> chrissharp123: no, I'll look at it now
<chrissharp123> jimi_: you can see which PPAs you have by going to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<evergreenterrace> edbian, http://open.spotify.com/track/0s0GSgtocAsmI1r7nU8uLu?ref=search
<jukebox-zero> Anyone know what the linux mint freenode channel is called?
<edbian> evergreenterrace, The play button sends the browser to this url: spotify:track:0s0GSgtocAsmI1r7nU8uLu
<Flannel> !mintsupport | jukebox-zero
<ubottu> jukebox-zero: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<edbian> evergreenterrace, I have no idea how it's supposed to work though :(  That's the problem.  Firefox knows what to do with http://www.somesite.com  or file:///home  or ftp://someOtherSite.com
<jukebox-zero> i love bots. :D
<edbian> evergreenterrace, It has no idea what spotify:<something>  is used for.  Am I making sense?
<randomguy> barfster: what is your problem with the current version of lsof ?
<evergreenterrace> edbian, yeah I think I get your point
<edbian> evergreenterrace, I hope you can figure it out!  That's on odd site.
<evergreenterrace> edbian,  thanks anyway dude!
<thune3> HarryS: it seems weird. There are some other packages (ebox,webgui,moodle,openguides,cortado...) that could pull in one of those apache2-mpm packages. I would assume you accidentally instaeed one of them. Did "dpkg -l | grep apache" return anything?
<HarryS> thune3: I am 99.9999% sure nothing apache related was installed prior to upgrading. http://pastebin.com/rzewU8RM is the results of "dpkg -l | grep apache"
<mcnellis> I know someone who is workingon an open source project and I volunteered to make an ubuntu ppa for it. I'm lookin for soe general guidelines to help me create the PPA can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jukebox-zero> Okay... maybe I'm an idiot and missing something. in xchat, how do I specify I want to connect to irc.spotchat.org? Doesn't seem to be in the pre-loaded list.
<mcnellis> I've already set up my launchpad account and signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and uploaded that I'm to the point now i need to upload the .deb or add the dependencies or whatever I'm not exactly sure what i need to do next to actually get the project up in the PPA
<wiesshund> jukebox-zero>>  /server server.name.com
<Pudgy> Is it possible to play sound (via mpg123 or something) through ssh?
<slidinghorn> jukebox-zero, in the network list, you can click the add button to the right of the networks
<jukebox-zero> wiesshund: Thanks
<wiesshund> jukebox-zero>>  you can add it to the list also
<jukebox-zero> wiesshund, slidinghorn: ah, didn't look far enough I guess. Thanks guys.
<NorthByNorthWest> hi all! heres one strange problem.. Ive built a e1000e.ko network driver to get proper speed in my network adapter... men when rebooting the old version of the e1000e gets loaded anyway and I haver to rmmod it and insmod the new one...
<NorthByNorthWest> heres a "find" of e1000e* from my computer... any suggestions? http://pastebin.com/zkqNwXtX
<froschi> Pudgy: i.e. mplayer accepts '-' on the commandline happyly ... so you cat 'cat localfile | ssh user@host mplayer -' or the other way round: 'ssh user@host cat remotefile | mplayer -' ... i do that from time to time
<randomguy> NorthByNorthWest: according to that find, there is only one e1000e.ko file on your system
<randomguy> NorthByNorthWest: # modinfo e1000e
<barfster> randomguy: # cat /etc/issue
<barfster> Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 \n \l
<NorthByNorthWest> randomguy:  ill try that
<randomguy> NorthByNorthWest: check which version it is
<thune3> HarryS: maybe see if this one returns anything  "apt-cache rdepends --installed libapache2-mod-php5"
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - howdy
<iluminator101> when you click on a deb file what program opens it as default
<revarr> Would there be a reason for ArchLinux to not properly boot on my computer
<MatBoy> mhh, I just read that a T8700 does not support 64 bit processing ?
<ilovefairuz> revarr: ask in #arch
<MatBoy> ilovefairuz: #arsch ?
<hiexpo> revarr,  !arch
<MatBoy> Bruno !!
<ilovefairuz> MatBoy: stop it
<iluminator101> when you click on a deb file what program opens it as default graphically
<MatBoy> ilovefairuz: had a bad day ?
<hiexpo> gebi
<hiexpo> gdebi
<Pudgy> froschi: I can't understand your explanation ;) I guess I'll be brushing up on manuals and man pages. At least I know it's possible. Thanks!
<ubuntu> ja
<revarr> hiexpo: what does that mean? this isn't the !arch room?
<uRock> !arch | revarr
<hiexpo> revar #arch
<ubuntu> hi
<preecher> can a western digital passport portable harddrive work in ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hiexpo> preecher,  sure why not
<ilovefairuz> preecher: why not?
<revarr> #arch
<revarr> okay thanks
<uRock> revarr,  si
<hiexpo> np
<preecher> hiexpo and ilovefairuz i was gonna trade somethin for one an i seen on web its software only supported windows an i was wondering is all
<froschi> Pudgy: oh, i just found out that with some audio it only works with '-cache 2000' or so for the mplayer... but i tried in just now on 10.4, so in general it woks. feel free to PM me about this
<evergreenterrace> I'm trying to upload a picture to a social network through firefox but when I browse it, it doesn't show up on the list, even though I'm sure it's in the directory in which I'm looking for. Does anyone have any idea why this happens?
<randomguy> In 9.10 I cannot access any network as non-root. Not in gnome ($ firefox) nor on tty ($ ping). As root it works in gnome (e.g. sudo firefox) and tty (sudo ping). In the gnome user admin program, I checked all boxes including networking permissions for the ubuntu user. Still they can't connect. Any clue? Is this possibly related to kernel .config option that prohibits non-root network usage ?
<hiexpo> preecher,  just see whats in it video card wifi card etc and see if it is compatable
<pure_hate> hola hiexpo
<ilovefairuz> evergreenterrace: is "all files" select in the drop down menu in bottom left ?
<slidinghorn> evergreenterrace, in the dropdown list for the dialog, make sure "All Files" is selected.  might not be a supported format
<piero> Hi! I have a buggy motherboard that doesn't detect all the size of my memory sometimes.. Can I use some linux kernel feature to detect the whole memory?
<mariooo> hi, good afternoon. Some buddy could tell me how can I restore the free drivers of my wlan, i installed the privative driver and now my wlan is not working at all
<mariooo> :)
<mariooo> :(
<osmodivs> how do i install an Intel driver?
<ilovefairuz> randomguy: what error do you get when you try to ping for example?
<evergreenterrace> ilovefairuz, yeah, but the thing is, I can see it when I attempt to upload it to a different website
<ilovefairuz> osmodivs: driver of what? most are installed by default
<slidinghorn> osmodivs, what *kind* of intel driver?
<NorthByNorthWest> randomguy: weird... after a fresh reboot modinfo shoes this: http://pastebin.com/ZjNkYsC8 but "lshw -C network" says this: http://pastebin.com/w5h14jua They show different versions of the driver!
<osmodivs> Sound driver
<hawkal> are there any log files that I can check to see why my computer crashed?
<ilovefairuz> evergreenterrace: this is rather strange, try pressing ctrl + h to show all files
<osmodivs> wait, i think it is for the ETH0
<wiesshund> evergreenterrace>>  perhaps the file is in wrong format for the site your trying to upload to?
<osmodivs> yes
<slidinghorn> evergreenterrace, sounds like the pic isn't a supported format of the site
<preecher> hiexpo -i didnt kno external harddrives had video an wifi cards in them but ill ask and see--thanks
<osmodivs> well, i have lots of problems here
<hawkal> what are they?
<osmodivs> but i have the Ethernet driver here
<ilovefairuz> osmodivs: eth0 is a network interface not a sound card, pastebin lshw
<randomguy> NorthByNorthWest: just a first thought: maybe the driver info is hardcoded where it is looked up by the lshw program ?
<wiesshund> preecher>>  i think he meant that for someone else
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: let me check
<evergreenterrace> slidinghorn, it's .jpeg just like other files it detects normally
<JacobF> chrissharp123: I tried adding 'nornodeset' where that article suggested but it didn't help.  When I try to start gdm with 'sudo start gdm' it says 'gdm start/running, process 1585' and nothing happens
<osmodivs> ilovefairuz: no, it is Ethernet
<carlosleon> Hi there o/
<hiexpo> preecher,  i would suggest geting ubuntu live cd and run it and see how it  goes
<evergreenterrace> slidinghorn, ok not .jpeg, but .jpg
<ilovefairuz> osmodivs: pastebin lshw
<ilovefairuz> !hi | carlosleon
<ubottu> carlosleon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<osmodivs> Since an electrical storm burned my power surge, the ethernet port does not work, i am on a wifi right now, so some one sugested to reinstal the driver
<evergreenterrace> ilovefairuz, done that, still no good
<NorthByNorthWest> randomguy: well... if I do a rmmod and then an insmod with the e1000e.ko-path lshw gives me the correct driver version, and the network runs att full speed again!
<osmodivs> And the sound got messed up too...
<osmodivs> but thats another theme
<ilovefairuz> evergreenterrace: rename the file?
<randomguy> NorthByNorthWest: ok then forget about that
<ilovefairuz> evergreenterrace: or even move to a different location
<evergreenterrace> ilovefairuz, also tried that already
<thune3> HarryS: you could also look through /var/log/apt/term.log (must be sudo/gksudo) for apache2 to guess what might have installed these packages (and when).
<ilovefairuz> osmodivs: that would be a hardware issue, not a driver issue
<osmodivs> So, my Mobo is dead?
<osmodivs> Can a MObo die?
<mcnellis> I'm trying to set up a PPA and reading the docs here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete It says to use the command dh_make like dh_make -e your.maintainer@address but I'm not sure what your.maintainer@address is
<osmodivs> It can't die, i need internet and sound!!
<mcnellis> is it my  email address? or is it my OpenID?
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: your email
<mcnellis> thanks ilovefairuz
<Oer> osmodivs, yes, a mobo can die, check the inside if it needs any dusting, that could solve problems too
<ineedhelp09> can anyone tell me how to get rid of the low graficmode error: http://pastebin.com/rGnEyLgm
<ineedhelp09> its about poulsbo drivers
<osmodivs> Oer: i cleen my Mobo everyweek, since it doesent even have a case
<osmodivs> Oer: Well, it's an open case
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: I need to setup something before I can test. 1sec
<osmodivs> Oer: so it ca cool off
<osmodivs> -i do not have any AC, you know?
<nimbiotics_> Hi. Whats up with v10.04? it shows asuch  weird behavior, i cant even xplain it. Its like it doesnt respond to mouse events, just a bit more complicated,. Any explanations or fixes? TIA!
<carlosleon> I have set up two real desktops using ATI Catalyst Control Center. Withing each real desktop, I have four virtual Desktops. But at this time, I'm working on the secondary desktop and I can move between the virtual desktops on it, but I have no idea how to switch to the "principal" desktop. May somebody help me please? I have googled for a couple hours with no success.
<randomguy> NorthByNorthWest: I wonder where your system is taking two different versions of the module form from while you only have one e1000e.ko
<ilovefairuz> osmodivs: take it to #hardware
<soreau> ineedhelp09: It says drm open failed. There may be a hint in dmesg. Can you pastebin your complete X log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) and the output of dmesg?
<osmodivs> The weird thing here was, my PC worked with Ubuntu 8.4 livecd, but not with a 10.04
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics_: well you have to describe your problem if you're hoping for a fix
<ineedhelp09> ok sure
<osmodivs> Not even Sabayon
<Richard123> I'm trying to set up a vpn connection over wireless on ubuntu netbook edition 10.04. Every time I connect it says connection failed. It is a PPTP connection. Please can anyone help?
<soreau> carlosleon: If you're using compiz, you can install and use the workspace names plugin so you can see which viewport you're on
<hiexpo> wiesshund,  hugh and why you pm me
<iskin> I just got a new monitor, native resolution '1920 x 1080', but my max available resolution is '1680x1050'. Using 10.04, and I can't find xorg.conf. How do I get '1920 x 1080'?
<carlosleon> soreau: I'm using Compiz Fusion. Where did you say that I can download that plugin?
<nimbiotics_> ilovefairuz> I said it, OS stops accepting mouse input intermitently
<hiexpo> !pm | wiesshund
<ubottu> wiesshund: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> iskin: Which graphics driver are you using?
<uRock> osmodivs, buy a case and put a fan in it
<ilovefairuz> iskin: switch to run level 3 and use: Xorg -configure  .. to generate an xorg.conf
<ineedhelp09> soreau: my Xorg.0.log is here: http://pastebin.com/MsJPrkC2
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics_: what model is your mouse and how is it connected ?
<osmodivs> uRock; Oh i have a fan, a big fan
<wiesshund> hiexpo>>  you told the guy to find what kind of video card and wifi card was in his hard drive.
<iskin> soreau: I'm using a HD4850 with the ATI drivers.
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics_: and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<revarr> What is the best way to set up a custom iso on 10.4
<osmodivs> But i can just imagine how hot is will get in a closed case
<ilovefairuz> !ot | osmodivs, uRock
<ubottu> osmodivs, uRock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> revarr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<soreau> iskin: Since fglrx supports xrandr1.2 at least, you may be able to add the new mode with xrandr, though it would only be active for that session. If it works, then you can put a mode line in your xorg.conf
<hiexpo> wiesshund,  well if i said hard drive that was a miss should have been system
<NorthByNorthWest> randomguy: theres a folder /sys/bus/pci/drivers/e1000e/modules/driver that when I list it contains a file named pci:e1000e, its listed in the color turquise, whats that?
<DarkNemesis> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jul/25/afghanistan-war-logs-military-leaks <<leak of files wikileaks :D #win
<wiesshund> hiexpo>> nm nick complete probably popped out wrong name on ya
<Richard123> Can anyone help setting up a pptp vpn connection on U Netbook Edition?
<soreau> carlosleon: Here is instructions and a script to install workspace names http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<ilovefairuz> !details | Richard123
<ubottu> Richard123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iskin> k, thank you.
<Richard123> ilovefairuz: 10.04 everytime I connect the vpn says failed to connect
 * uRock thinks it is easier too just ask for details.
<nimbiotics_> ilovefairuz> Ive tried  z-board, logitech, microsoftand no brands: same behavior. It also shows same behavior with mouse pad. Sometimes it does not respond at all, sometimes it responds to some events. For example, right now, i can click within a firefox windows, but i cannot close, minimize or maximize it
<osmodivs> thx for nothing guys
<ineedhelp09> soreau: Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/MsJPrkC && dmesg: http://pastebin.com/1efkKE4d
<ilovefairuz> nimbiotics_: pastebing xorg log
<soreau> ineedhelp09: hmm.. dmesg says drm initialized ok. Does the output of 'groups' show you're part of the video group?
<nimbiotics_> ilovefairuz> neither can i move the window and sistem wont just respond to my clicks anywhere else on the screen. if i close firefox, everything looks normal, untill i open another window
<AndyGraybeal> anything i should be aware about with ext4?  any big gotchas?
<ilovefairuz> AndyGraybeal: not any more
<mariooo> help
<AndyGraybeal> thank you ilovefairuz
<FiremanEd> Rueben
<ilovefairuz> !details | mariooo
<ubottu> mariooo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<randomguy> NorthByNorthWest: I think you can ignore that. that's some sysfs stuff generated by (one of the?) e1001e modules
<ineedhelp09> soreau: how do i check this?
<mariooo> i am using ubuntu 9.10 and i installed the privative driver of a realteck 8187 using ndiswrapper
<soreau> ineedhelp09: 'groups' is a command like 'dmesg'
<sticky> lol re: ubottu - I have a problem with #ubuntu, I'm running Debian Unstable, when I try to read #ubuntu it reminds me of #windows.
<mariooo> now i have not internet in wlan
<uRock> mariooo, is it not working now?
<hiexpo> mariooo,  why it works great with linux
<ineedhelp09> soreau: specter adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<mariooo> because i haved some problems with a wlan of a firend
<realopty> hi
<hendaus> help plz!
<realopty> where can i change the mouse scroll speed?
<hiexpo> mariooo,  is an alfa?
<ilovefairuz> mariooo: pastebin the output of lshw
<wiesshund> !details | hendaus
<ubottu> hendaus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soreau> ineedhelp09: Ah, you're user isn't part of the video group. See the output of 'ls -l /dev/dri/card0'
<mariooo> friend and i think taha maybe installing the privative driver i can get more efficence
<ilovefairuz> realopty: system > preferences > mouse
<soreau> ineedhelp09: I believe if you add your user to the video group it should work
<mariooo> give me one minut
<mariooo> e
<realopty> ilovefairuz, i looked in there dont see it :/
<hendaus> wiesshund, my vbox cannot open after i do updating,how an i solve it?
<mariooo> because i am int he computer of the friend the mind is offline
<uRock> realopty, are you using xubuntu or ubuntu?
<carlosleon> soreau: thank you very much. I'll take it a read and then tell you how was it :)
<realopty> os[Linux 2.6.32-24-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1250 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.21GHz] mem[Physical: 3.0GB, 87.5% free] disk[Total: 153.1GB, 9.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<ineedhelp09> soreau: /dev/dri/card0 no such file or dir
<hiexpo> mariooo,  that is one of the best cards out there it does lots of neat  stuff outta the box no patches needed or drivers ubuntu already has them
<slidinghorn> hendaus, you need to provide more details -- what did you update?  what version of virtual box?  what happens when you try to open it?  any errors?  What about if you try through terminal?
<wiesshund> hendaus>>  thats not alot to work on, can you be a bit more specific?
<uRock> then it should be in the System> Preferences> mouse unless you edited the Main Menu
<realopty> uRock, the pref setting is there i can go into mouse settings
<realopty> but it dont say 'scroll speed'
<realopty> is there a file i can edit?
<mariooo> :s hiexpo
<uRock> realopty, I don't think it is adjustable.
<hendaus> slidinghorn,  what should i type on terminal?
<soreau> ineedhelp09: maybe drm is crashing somehow then. But you'd still need to login with a user that is part of the video group
<mariooo> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/6upeeNbu
<hiexpo> mariooo,  :s whats that mean
<realopty> uRock, i just installed all the new updates (new kernel mainly) and now the scroll speed is too fast
<slidinghorn> hendaus, virtualbox
<mariooo> that is lshw
<mariooo> in latin america mean it's my FAIL!!!
<ineedhelp09> soreau: is there a way to grant rights to become part of the video group?
<realopty> damn it
<Number6> hello guys, how to start a gui file browser from xterm?l
<soreau> ineedhelp09: yes
<soreau> ! groups
<erUSUL> Number6: nautilus
<slidinghorn> Number6, type nautilus
<hiexpo> oh ok remove that silly driv er u installed
<hendaus> slidinghorn,  it says its not installed, but yesterday i work on it,maybe coz i do update?
<slidinghorn> hendaus: then sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<hendaus> slidinghorn,  it says to install: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-qt
<ilovefairuz> mariooo: is that everything, i don't see the card, try lshw -C network
<mariooo> ok, give a second
<orsh> can someone help me to fix this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/e40i6Qwx how can i solve this
<mariooo> no, its al  most the same output
<erUSUL> orsh: System>Admin...>hardware drivers is not working for you ?
<mariooo> lsusb show the card ilovefairuz
<orsh> no erUSUL
<ilovefairuz> mariooo: pastebin lshw -C network
<realopty> fixed my issue by reading https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<realopty> stupid windows...
<mariooo> ok, one minute
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz,  - ya cause installed a  un needed driver killed it its an alfa card no extra patches or drivers needed has 8187 chipset
<soreau> ineedhelp09: gpasswd -a $USER video
<erUSUL> orsh: your ubuntu is 64 bits ?
<orsh> erUSUL no 32 bit
<soreau> ineedhelp09: Run that command with sudo then log out
<erUSUL> orsh: then why you downloaded the 64 bit driver ?
<uRock> orsh, the driver you are trying to install is for 64 bit
<orsh> 32 and 64 bit are in the same package
<erUSUL> orsh: ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run the x86_64 means 64 bits
<erUSUL> orsh: ok
<jimi_> chrissharp123, i had to go pick up a mate who ran out of gas, and your message is out of my scroll back
<soreau> orsh: More importantly, why are you trying to manually install the proprietary catalyst driver? Unless you have an HD5xxx card that should not be necessary
<mariooo> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/st9EFEEE
<orsh> soreau i cant enable desktop efects
<soreau> orsh: The open radeon driver supports all radeon cards except the HD5xxx series (yet) and fglrx doesn't support older radeon cards
<soreau> orsh: Which card do you have?
<soreau> model
<orsh> ati radeon x1300/x1550
<orsh> soreau
<soreau> orsh: Ok, the proprietary driver does not support that card. Only the open radeon driver does
<ineedhelp09> soreau: im part of the video group now but the low grafic mode problem remains :<
<orsh> soreau what should i do?
<ilovefairuz> mariooo: the card has a functional driver, remove ndiswrapper
<soreau> orsh: So you need to remove all fglrx driver packages you installed and reboot so the radeon driver can work
<soreau> ineedhelp09: Can you pastebin X log and dmesg again now?
<ineedhelp09> ok sure
<orsh> soreau how to remove all fglrx?
<hiexpo> i told  mariooo  ilovefairuz    > that is one of the best chipsets high power etc
<lm3620> how do I unblock port 37
<soreau> orsh: Did you install fglrx yet? ie. xorg-driver-fglrx package. If so, remove it. If you haven't installed anything yet, pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<hiexpo> i use that card alfa
<Number6> erUSUL, slidinghorn thnx for your answer
<lm3620> How do I unblock port 37 -- the localtime port
<orsh> soreau i i instaled ,but how to remove all the packages
<erUSUL> Number6: no problem
<slidinghorn> Number6, no problem :)
<soreau> orsh: However you installed it, you need to remove it
<soreau> orsh: the same way
<erUSUL> lm3620: by default no ports are being blocked in an ubuntu install; unless you enabled installed a firewall
<mariooo> ok, i tryed using aptitude demove ndiswrapper with out succes
<Number6> How can I enter in text-mode after startup, cause my HD has no bytes free of space, I can't login properly in GUI
<mariooo> :S
<orsh> soreau can i remove the ati pacages from synaptic package manager
<ilovefairuz> lm3620: for incoming connections?
<Number6> I need to remove some files
<erUSUL> lm3620: maybe you have to set up your router? or install the server/daemon that listens there
<actionParsnip> Number6: I'd boot to liveCD, chroot to the installed system and remove some packages
<soreau> orsh: If synaptic was the only method you used to install the driver, yes
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: ping www.google.com: unknwon host (with non-root)
<erUSUL> Number6: boot into recovery mode ( in grub menu )
<Number6> actionParsnip, I used LiveCD, but had no p[ermission to modify files (or remove)
<soreau> orsh: After removing fglrx, you should reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri packages
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: this is happening with any network interface (I tried 3 different devices)
<actionParsnip> Number6: you will if you chroot
<mcnellis> I'm looking for a list of sections to determine what section to list my package as as I'm creating the .deb
<mcnellis> where can i find a list?
<Number6> erUSUL, how to get in revovery mode, GRUB dissapaer very quickly
<ilovefairuz> mariooo: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?mediawiki/index.php/Uninstall
<erUSUL> Number6: press sihft during boot to get into the menu
<maco> mcnellis: debian policy guide
<orsh> ok thnx soreau i will rebot now and return to tell u THNX if i solve this
<nimbiotics>  /msg NickServ identify mor7715582
<ilovefairuz> randomguy: try: dig google.com
<ineedhelp09> Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/mWjWJhkL && dmesg: http://pastebin.com/rmn48b1b
<coz_> mcnellis,  you mean something like this  ?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<actionParsnip> nimbiotics: i'd change your password now
<Number6> actionParsnip, I started nautilus as root but suddenly I can't see my partition....
<nimbiotics> guess so
<wiesshund> lol
<Number6> erUSUL,  thnx man
<mcnellis> thanks maco this has what I wanted: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<ineedhelp09> soreau: Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/mWjWJhkL && dmesg: http://pastebin.com/rmn48b1b
<actionParsnip> nimbiotics: if you do that outside of channels you won't run the risk of accidentally broadcasting your passwords
<hiexpo> nimbiotics,  wrong channel
<erUSUL> nimbiotics: change the password; everybody has seen it
<aeon-ltd> lol
<hiexpo> haha
<ilovefairuz> mariooo: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Uninstall_HowTo
<erUSUL> nimbiotics: this type of things are better done in the server tab
<actionParsnip> Number6: you dont need nautilus, you need a chroot. I'd use root recovery mode like erUSUL suggested
<un214> how to explain to apt that it does not own the bootscripts, update-rc.d is useless, and there is no point updating the kernel or installing modules?
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: & dig google.com\net.c:142 socket() failed: Permission denied\same line again\dig: can't find either v4 or v6 networking.
<aeon-ltd> erUSUL: yeah probably autojoin fail
<mcnellis> oh maybe not heh that was a debian link. Yeah thanks coz_  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ seems what i want
<coz_> mcnellis,  cool
<Number6> erUSUL, now I'm in grub menu, but somehow my arrow keys don't react anymore...:(
<ineedhelp09> hmm seems as if nothing has changed
<erUSUL> :/
<Number6> that's called bad luck
<ineedhelp09> only that im part of video now :]
<erUSUL> Number6: then try from a livecd
<Number6> yes I guess so
<soreau> ineedhelp09: It looks like drm might be crashing. Since I'm not experienced with this particular intel gpu, I will have to refer you to #intel-gfx (pastebin your logs there and be prepared to wait)
<mcnellis> bah I'mstill not sure, maybey ou can help me again coz_ I have an audio program that generates spectrograms. It's built on gtk though should I make its section Gnome like rhythmbox?
<actionParsnip> Number6: yeah there is a USB bug with grub
<mcnellis> or is that section reserved for gtk packages that are included with gnome by default?
<actionParsnip> Number6: boot to liveCD then chroot, you can then remove packages as you wish
<soreau> ineedhelp09: btw, does 'groups' show you are part of the video group now?
<ineedhelp09> soreau: okay np. still thanks alot for helping
<ineedhelp09> yes im part of video now
<pooky> I'm trying to use mutt and gmail, and I keep recieving a gnutls error. I searched on google, where it seems lots of people have the problem, but I haven't been able to find the fix. Any suggestions?
<soreau> ok
<soreau> well that was my only idea
<coz_> mcnellis,  mm good question...since its built around gtk i would think that would be a good choice  under graphics applications
<mariooo> tanks ilovefairuz
<mariooo> one other question how can aument the power of the card?
<actionParsnip> pooky: http://fosscasts.com/screencasts/19-Using-the-Mutt-Email-Client-With-Gmail.html
<mcnellis> Oh another thing I'm unsure of. Ok I want the icon to appear under "Sound & Video"
<Number6> actionParsnip, thnx, I hope so
<ineedhelp09> Joined #intel-gfx
<ineedhelp09> 00:03 • Topic: Intel open source graphics driver testing & development | We can't help you with Poulsbo, sorry
<ineedhelp09> Joined #intel-gfx
<ineedhelp09> 00:03 • Topic: Intel open source graphics driver testing & development | We can't help you with Poulsbo, sorry
<FloodBot1> ineedhelp09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> ineedhelp09: ??
<mcnellis> When i previously built the .deb from source and then installed the .deb it automatically put it there which I was surprised, but how does it decide?
<ineedhelp09> im sorry
<soreau> ineedhelp09: Oh that sucks man :p
<ineedhelp09> yea ^^
<mcnellis> the package previously required gstreamer so maybe that's how it decided? It requires ffmpeg instead of gstreamer now though
<soreau> ineedhelp09: I guess you're screwed with that gpu
<ineedhelp09> gma500 is a real mess
<thefreebro> hi everyone
<ilovefairuz> !hi | thefreebro
<ubottu> thefreebro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<thefreebro> anyone knows how to retrieve my forgotten password?
<erUSUL> !lostpassword
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Oer> ineedhelp09, did you try ppa:gma500/ppa ?
<Random832> is !lostpassword an alias for a general password factoid?
<Random832> because some of those seemed irrelevant
<ilovefairuz> !brain > Random832
<ubottu> Random832, please see my private message
<thefreebro> i mean my irc password for my nick
<ilovefairuz> thefreebro: join #freenode and ask for a sendpass
<Random832> thefreebro: why would the ubuntu bot know about that? did you set up an email address?
<thefreebro> yes sure
<Random832> go #freenode i guess
<erUSUL> thefreebro: ask in #freenode
<Athunye> What is the correct way to stop apache2 and mysql from starting at boot time in 10.04 ?
<carlosleon> soreau: I didn't work :/
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: & dig google.com\net.c:142 socket() failed: Permission denied\same line again\dig: can't find either v4 or v6 networking.
<Number6> Hi guys, I use LiveCD to solve my problems. How can I chroot to my Ubuntu disk. For now I can only open the disk to copy files. But I have no write access. I do this using GUI, at the moment I don't know how to do that on command line if it's needed.
<actionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<thefreebro> thanks got my pass changed
<soreau> ! work | carlosleon
<ubottu> carlosleon: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ilovefairuz> Number6: why chroot ? not need to copy files
<erUSUL> Number6: the grub2 page has a step by step on how to do it ( the part about recovering grub )
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Number6
<ubottu> Number6: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * randomguy needs to boost karma quickly :)
<nimbiotics> ilovefairuz> heres my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/MMqtJevk
<pooky> actionParsnip: so the answer is to just not use mutt's smtp support?
<online> cant open synaptic package manager and software center,anay help
<Number6> Guys, this is the problem now, I can access to the folders I need, but I can't remove some files which make my Ubuntu get stuck on startup. Now how can I get permission to delete some files.
<erUSUL> online: error msg ?
<orsh> soreau u there?
<online> i got error
<randomguy> Athunye: if you want to get rid of them entirely you can use synaptic or apt-get remove to delete them from the system or you can remove init scripts in /etc/init.d
<online> yes
<Sjors> Hi, can anyone test something for me? I think I've found a bug and I want to know whether I'm the only one
<randomguy> Athunye: but that's ugly
<actionParsnip> pooky: no idea, all i know is that guide exists
<randomguy> Sjors: shoot
<online> erusul yes
<ilovefairuz> randomguy: when did you start getting this error? did you install anything ?
<erUSUL> Number6: use « gksudo nautilus » handle with care a rooted file manager is a weapon of mass destruction
<Number6> It's midnight here and I hope to find a simple solution to solve my problem
<chrissharp123> !details | online
<ubottu> online: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<online> erusol i got error mssg
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: since I installed ubuntu
<soreau> orsh: sure
<Number6> erUSUL, thank you my friend
<mcnellis> is there an easy way to get the list of dependencies for a package?
<erUSUL> online: we have to guess it or you are going to tell us ?
<Athunye> randomguy: I don't want to remove those packages, becuase I need them. I just want to stop them from boot time.
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: it never worked. I really suspect it is kernel related for that and other reasons...
<online> chrisharp123 ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> mcnellis: aptitude show packagename
<Sjors> in the login screen, when nobody is logged in, go to the universal access options, then enable the onscreen keyboard - a new window will flash and then disappear
<Sjors> does this happen for you too, randomguy / others?
<mcnellis> erUSUL: I'm making a PPA for a package of which I only have the source.
<Sjors> ubuntu 10.04
<orsh> soreau same now,even my display monitor dosent recogniz now
<ilovefairuz> randomguy: did you tweak anything ?
<Sjors> happens for me in the 64-bit edition in vmware fusion on my Mac
<pooky> so mutt smtp is broken for gmail in ubuntu?
<mcnellis> sorry my first statement wasn't enough information heh erUSUL
<online> erusul cant initialize the package info
<randomguy> Sjors: let me check. I was about to mess around with on screen keyboard too! (got ts device here)
<soreau> orsh: Are you able to pastebin the X log from that failed session?
<orsh> soreau now i cnat change resulution to
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: yes I have an entirely different kernel configuration vs ubuntu kernel config
<online> any help
<Sjors> randomguy: great ;-)
<orsh> soreau how to check  x log?
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: I am using the arm rootfs of 10.04 generated using rootstock program
<soreau> orsh: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Number6> erUSUL, this way doesn't show me the ubuntu-disk. If I open nautilus as a normal user, than I do see the ubuntu-disk!
<randomguy> quick question: how can I restrict a program to have only one instance (system wide or gnome) ?
<online> i got messge('E:Type 'exit' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Number6> erUSUL, on cmd-line mode I don't know how to do that
<Sjors> randomguy: by locking a pidfile :)
<Number6> erUSUL, I mean I don't know how to mount to my ubuntu-disk
<erUSUL> Number6: « gksudo nautilus /mount/point/of/ubuntu/disk »
<randomguy> Sjors: can you elaborate?
<online> ubuntu 10.04
<Sjors> randomguy: what you do is: check /var/run/appname.lck, take a PID from that file if it exists, then kill -0 it; if that works then another instance is already running
<soreau> orsh: Are you able to get into X? If not I can tell you how to paste it from command line
<pradeep> hi everyone
<Sjors> randomguy: otherwise, write your own PID to the file, done
<chrissharp123> online, can you copy and paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<Sjors> randomguy: what works even better is to use DBUS and just check if a service is already available, if so exit, if not take it
<Number6> erUSUL, the problem is I don't know how to mount to ubuntu-disk. As a normal user Nautilus somehow magiacally shows me the ubuntu-disk\
<orsh> soreau how to get into x?
<soreau> orsh: I mean like logging in
<orsh> yes i can login
<erUSUL> Number6: if it is mounted for the normal user it is mounted for all users
<ineedhelp09> Oer: I installed those poulsbo drivers but it just lets me boot in low grafic mode
<erUSUL> Number6: see the output of the mount command
<actionParsnip> Number6: you can mount the partition in the places menu, you can then run: gksudo nautilus   and get write access. The partition will be mounted as it's UUID under /media
<orsh> soreau tell me how to paste it from comand line
<randomguy> Sjors: do you have some sample bash script for the manual pidfile method ?
<lm3620> please help me when I telnet to port 37 of my local host it fails. how could I open port 37 the time server.
<soreau> orsh: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<actionParsnip> lm3620: if you run: netstat -a     is the port listening?
<erUSUL> lm3620: do « sudo lsof -i :37 »
<lm3620> thank you
<Sjors> randomguy: manual pidfile is usually what servers do - DBUS is sort of a "newer non-UNIX approach"
<ilovefairuz> lm3620: is the server running ?
<randomguy> Sjors: it is for openning only one instance of wicd-client program when tapping the icon in gnome-panel
<soreau> orsh: The last line of output should be a link to the X log
<mcnellis> Anyone have any suggestions for determining the dependencies of some software of which i have the source and am trying to create a .deb for
<online> chrissharp123 i already paste it
<Sjors> randomguy: for GNOME / gtk applications, use dbus integration, it's a lot easier programming-wise
<Sjors> randomguy: but maybe gtk has stuff for it - I know kdelibs does
<erUSUL> lm3620: that wont open the port. that will show us if there is actually something listening on that port
<chrissharp123> online: URL?
<Sjors> randomguy: with kdelibs / qt, you can just say: I want only one instance of this application ever
<pradeep> Chrissharp123 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YiZc73Cc
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: apt-get build-dep
<Sjors> randomguy: it automatically does the stuff via dbus :)
<orsh> soreau http://sprunge.us/gcOJ  check this output
<randomguy> Sjors: ok. I tried to reconstruct your problem: I logged out (not switch user) and in the gnome login screen I tapped the global access icon and chose on screen keyboard. a nice window pops up and ---- stays open.
<Sjors> randomguy: hm :/
<mcnellis> ilovefairuz: but how do I use it if I don't have the .deb made already?
<Sjors> randomguy: weird, this is on 10.04? I just took the non-updated isos from ubuntu.com
<Sjors> randomguy: problem is that I can't seem to type in there, probably vmware fusion did something wrong
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: are you patching a deb from standard repositories?
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: just apt-get build-dep packagename
<soreau> orsh: You need to install the radeon driver.. you must have removed it by mistake
<Number6> actionParsnip that did the dtrick!! Pffff, it got me nuts... The problem is I don't have much time, it's 00:30 h am here. Tomorrow I got to work
<mcnellis> no ilovefairuz I just have the source for this program and I've volunteered to make an Ubuntu PPA for it
<Number6> actionParsnip, erUSUL once again thank you very much.
<mcnellis> the package author uses Arch Linux
<erUSUL> Number6: no problem; all solved now ?
<chrissharp123> online: can you now post the output of 'sudo apt-get update' and share the URL?
<orsh> soreau ok i will do now with synaptic
<soreau> orsh: xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: then read its docs to determine the libs requires, also check the 'configure' file
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: so I actually have millions of things that are different from stock x86 ubuntu - but. if you assume that people test the rootstock generated ARM rootfilesystem I doubt the problem is on ubuntu side. I rather think my kernel config is messed up
<peluchin> if i can play whit playonlinux prototype?
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: the thing is I can perform all other stuff just normal. it is just the network that can't be accessed by non root
<randomguy> Sjors: sorry I only used qemu in the past
<ilovefairuz> randomguy: you'd probably have more luck in #kernel
<chrissharp123> pradeep: are you also online ?
<pradeep> chrissharp123, what do you mean
<mcnellis> hmm ilovefairuz isn't there an easier way? I actually previously made a .deb for this package before and somehow I ended up with a sufficient list of dependencies lol not sure how though
<pradeep> am using my ubunt laptop
<chrissharp123> pradeep: I mean, I asked the user online  for his /etc/apt/sources.list and you responded with yours :-)
<mcnellis> I'm a noob at this ilovefairuz and the configure file seems to be thousands of lines long lol
<systm> how do i set up hdmi out using Propriortary ati (on laptop)
<Zeus__> Does anyone know how I can get the Powered by Ubuntu sticker?
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: check the package manifesto in arch ?
<actionParsnip> Number6: i suggest once you get booted, uninstall old kernels, this will get you ~120Mb per kernel
<Jordan_U> Zeus__: http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<actionParsnip> Number6: also uninstal openoffice and install abiword if you only use writer
<actionParsnip> Number6: lots of space saved :)
<orsh> soreau ok i must to reboot now see u after reboot
<Number6> erUSUL, actionParsnip , another problem arise! Somehow GRUB is now showing the menu, but my keyboard doesn't react in this menu.
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: ok thank you very much.
<blag> my lucid server has simply hard-powered off at random times for the past few days.  this is getting quite aggravating, so what can i do to log the problem?
<lubo_> hello. could someone explain me what following thing does? apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.xx
<actionParsnip> Number6: just hangout, it will timeout
<ilovefairuz> randomguy: good luck
<Number6> actionParsnip, really??
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: it fetches all packages needed to compile a package
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: man apt-get
<Number6> actionParsnip, it's a grub 1.97 (ubuntu 9.10)
<lubo_> ilovefairuz: Are the packages then those here? http://packages.debian.org/experimental/linux-source-2.6.35
<lubo_> binutils, bzip2,gcc, and so on?
<ritztech> anyone know a good scripting helper site ( is live person.com good or is there better thanks)
<Jordan_U> Number6: If it doesn't timeout in about 5 seconds then it's not going to.
<flomaster> my root password I set up on install has changed, I can't sudo  , when booting up  I press "esc" rapidly and I do not get a grub menu to boot in recovery or anything can some one help me ?
<Zeus__> Jordan_U, thank you!
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: this is debian, ubuntu has it's own repository, and i said the packages needed to COMPILE a package not to RUN a package (that gets installed with apt-get install )
<actionParsnip> Number6: by default it should timeout and boot the deffault option
<Jordan_U> Zeus__: You're welcome.
<DCat____> Hi.  Is there a way to reset gnome without losing specific preferences(like firefox, filezilla, virtualbox, etc.).  The reason is some functions of compiz are broken(CTRL-ALT arrows for example).  Thanks.
<ilovefairuz> !ot | ritztech
<ubottu> ritztech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Number6> actionParsnip, Jordan_U is right, I also don't see count down
<Jordan_U> actionParsnip: Except when Ubuntu fails to boot, after which the menu will stay so that you can choose other options.
<Jordan_U> Number6: Is it a USB keyboard?
<ilovefairuz> !lostpassword | flomaster
<ubottu> flomaster: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Number6> Jordan_U, laptopkeaybord
<ritztech> i just need some help in scripting and im not really sure where to go with a .sh file for an IF THEN
<actionParsnip> Jordan_U: lame
<DCat____> ritztech, google bash script examples
<Number6> Jodan_U, I guess it's internally connected throug usb
<lubo_> ilovefairuz: i build an own kernel. i know that they have been needed to compile and not to use. I am a loooong time gentoo user. now i must learn how debian/ubuntu works. The packages listed on the debian/ubuntu page - when running an build deb, does it take then the red, green and blue packages?
<ilovefairuz> DCat____: gconf-editor might help
<Jordan_U> Number6: Does the keyboard work in the BIOS menus?
<ritztech> http://pastebin.com/G3wE07kN  OHH i have like up continously for 14 hrs i might need a break now ( im normally not a coder ) ha
<Number6> Jordan_U, yes!
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: none of these, these are runtime dependencies
<DCat____> ilovefairuz, i dont see an option in there to "factory reset" gnome/compiz tho
<hhassey> Anyone with Bonobo server activation problem says something like connection refused and you are back to the login screen!!!
<Number6> Jordan_U, is there another suggestion?
<actionParsnip> Number6: then you will need a chroot to mess with grub some
<lubo_> ilovefairuz: where could i see the dependecies that would be installed "without" using apt-get?
<Jordan_U> Number6: Odd that it doesn't work in grub then. You might have to boot from a LiveCD and add a timeout.
<tryx> che hay alguna linea para bajar de una las cosas necesarias en 10.04 ubuntu como el gmake perl etc ?
<tryx> ?¿?¿?
<ilovefairuz> DCat____: this is a registery of preferences, browse to the app and reset on or more keys, their description is shown you when select them
<DCat____> ilovefairuz,  ok thanks.
<Jordan_U> !es | tryx
<ubottu> tryx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Number6> actionParsnip, Jordan_U , well in that case I'll try tomorrow again, cuz I need some sleep, gotta work.
<Number6> thank you guys
<Number6> have a nice day...
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: i'm not sure if they are available through the web interface
<mcnellis> I'm having trouble creating my .deb this is the output I'm getting "dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2" more info here: http://pastesite.com/17715
<nobarking> hello all
<nobarking> i use to be able to drag and drop images on my desktop to make them wallpapers, for some reasons i'm unable to right now
<nobarking> anyone have a clue as to what it is?
<lubo_> ilovefairuz: are they following: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/linux-2.6/linux-2.6_2.6.35~rc5-1~experimental.1.dsc  and there then Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 7), cpio, module-init-tools, .....
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: yeap
<nobarking> btw i use KDE
<lubo_> ilovefairuz: what does Build-Depends-Indep: mean?
<flomaster> ilovefairuz, that method is not working,  whilist holding shift and rebooting I do not get the grub menu ,  when pressing esc many a time I do not get the grub menu, I can however use live cd and boot from my usb stick any way to fix it from live cd ?
<ttvd> hi, I have a question about remote desktop. it let's me vnc in only when user is already logged in.. is it possible to make it work for login screen (gdm) ? Thanks.
<mr_hai> there  is an ncurses program for viewing kernel modules and thier options and you manipulate them and modprobe with it
<mr_hai> what is the name of that program
<Jordan_U> flomaster: Can you still login as your user, just not use sudo?
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-sourcebinarydeps
<lubo_> ilovefairuz: and how can i just add one "package" from the experimental part of debian into my system? on gentoo i always could unmask those package and then the system used the testing/unstable thing
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: apt pinning
<zf> hello, is the performance of 64bit ext4 much better that the 32bit one?
<flomaster> Jordan_U, I have it set so my user doesn't have to type a password when booting up, so yes my only user can log in, but I can't do anything sudo or su because it tells me   USERNAME is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<indigo747> Does anybody know why X should be taking up 30%-50% of CPU time?
<ilovefairuz> lubo_: there are some very fine debian manuals you can read :)
<Jordan_U> flomaster: Have you been changing permissions? By default in Ubuntu the first user created is allowed to use sudo.
<ilovefairuz> indigo747: possibly because of compize
<lubo_> ilovefairuz: i found them while google for "apt pinning" thanks a lot :)
<indigo747> ilovefairuz: using xfce with no compiz
<mr_hai> there  is an ncurses program for viewing kernel modules and thier options and you manipulate them and modprobe with it what is the name of that program?
<flomaster> Jordan_U,  I have not knowingly changed permissions
<Jordan_U> zf: There is no 32 bit or 64 bit ext4.
<revarr> I'm trying to create custom liveusb with freedos and a bios update
<ilovefairuz> indigo747: do you have composting enabled ? check "Window Manager Tweaks"
<flomaster> revarr, what seems to be the problem?
<ilovefairuz> !ot | revarr, check freedos wiki
<ubottu> revarr, check freedos wiki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<revarr> flomaster: I'm trying to setup a live usb to update my bios
<ilovefairuz> revarr: there's a wiki page on fdos.org for that, check it
<Jordan_U> !pm | zf
<ubottu> zf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<indigo747> ilovefairuz: that would be in "compositor", right?
<Jordan_U> zf: I don't think that there will be any effect on filesystem performance with 32 bit vs 64 bit Ubuntu, fileystems are generally limited by Disk IO rather than CPU.
<flomaster> Jordan_U, when I tried to reinstall  ubuntu I get to the part where I format my hard drive and pick which one I am going to install on and I do not have any buttons to click next on so I am kinda SOL on starting from scratch
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: did you try to build the package manually first ?
<ilovefairuz> indigo747: it's in the dialog i told you about
<feedmecereal> What's the keyboard shortcut to get to the address bar in Chrome?
<ilovefairuz> feedmecereal: alt + d
<indigo747> ilovefairuz: I meant the "compositor" tab
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | flomaster
<ubottu> flomaster: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<indigo747> ilovefairuz: because I have "enable display compositing" disabled
<feedmecereal> ilovefairuz: Thanks
<ilovefairuz> indigo747: i don't use xfce any longer so i don't remember extactly
<flomaster> Jordan_U, I can try it
<Jordan_U> flomaster: Could you pastebin your /etc/sudoers and / or a screenshot of the problem you're having with the installer?
<indigo747> ilovefairuz: in short, no, I don't  have any compositing enabled
<michaelxq> i've installed linux mint at my external drive and when i boot without the external my computer fails to start
<jeffreyf> Is there any way to harness the under-utilized GPU to increase processing power of my PC?  There is much potential in the GPU for stuff like BOINC (Seti, etc).   HOW do I harness the under-utilized processing power in my nVidia card?
<ilovefairuz> indigo747: try quiting all apps and watch htop
<flomaster> Jordan_U, I can't pastebin my /etc/sudoers because I do not have access and when promted for my password I enter it but it tells me this : xbmc is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.    xbmc is my user name btw
<ilovefairuz> !mint | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<indigo747> ilovefairuz: how do you know I use htop? just wondering, I do
<ilovefairuz> indigo747: i don't know what YOU are using, I use it
<Jordan_U> flomaster: I meant that you would mount your Ubuntu partition from the LiveCD.
<flomaster> oh ok brb
<corpsegrindr> I am getting very slow data transfer speeds on my ubuntu box. going from sdd1 to sda1 im transfering at about 200kbps. would that have anything to do with the OS its self? (sdd1 is 72000rpm sda1 is 59000rpm)
<infid> can i run itunes in ubuntu somehow, like wine, stabily?
<Mathuin> Is anyone here familiar enough with Empathy that they can help me with permanently banning spammers from trying to get approved as YIM correspondents?
<samII> hi
<mr_hai> there  is an ncurses program for viewing kernel modules and thier options and you manipulate them and modprobe with it what is the name of that program?
<indigo747> ilovefairuz: looks like Chrome was the culprit
<BiggFREE> mr_hai: ... Take a look at Synoptic and type ncurse
<jeffreyf> Is there any way to harness the under-utilized GPU to increase processing power of my PC?  There is much potential in the GPU for stuff like BOINC (Seti, etc).   HOW do I harness the under-utilized processing power in my nVidia card?
<linxeh> how do I get vdpau support for vlc on lucid ?
<michaelxq> i've installed mint and when i boot my laptop a selection of which OS i would like to start shows up. but when i boot with out the external that selection is not visible and i can't start my laptop. what can i do to overlap that?
#ubuntu 2011-07-18
<minus_> yagoo, Thanks!
<yagoo> ctl-z doesnt turn it off.. if u want to see list of background apps in bash.. "jobs" shows..
<he||phyre> hey everybody
<minus_> yagoo, I see. Awesome.
<yagoo> (ctl-z suspends, application is frozen) .. but if you want to kill if you can use "kill -9 <processid>" for what its worth..
<minus_> yagoo, Is there a way to put programs in the background wihtout suspending them?
<yagoo> minus_, if u typed ctl-z, you can type "bg %#" (# as for the number from the jobs list)
<th0r> minus_: bg?
<minus_> yagoo, I actually looked in top to see if mencoder was stuck in something. But I guess I didn't look hard enough :P
<yagoo> (type "help fg" or "help bg" .. fg/bg are bash-builtin commands)
<minus_> yagoo, th0r: I'll try that out.
<yagoo> minus_, i believe u can type "bg <command>" as well...
<minus_> Damn.. How have I missed the "help" command. It's like a mini "man"
<yagoo> minus_, no.. "help" is a bash-only builtin for referencing its builtins
<yagoo> it's very useful for bash scripters.. (help test)
<yagoo> man bash is a big wasteful manual.. a monster to decipher
<minus_> yagoo, 3653 rows. Now that is something :D
<minus_> yagoo, too bad mplayer had 6758 rows :P
<yagoo> minus_, /usr/share/doc/packagename is also locations where there can be examples for example -- (mencoder package is it?-- /usr/share/doc/mencoder)
<allowoverride> what is the hotkey/cmd to pull up gnome panel without a mouse? to select with keybrd? i forgot lol thanks!
<intel_ix> Is there anyone who can tell me how to check if the root.disk file is damaged, and/or how to fix it from windows.
<yagoo> allowoverride, look up your keyboard shortcuts.. should be in there.. it may be ctl-esc or with superwin key
<Kopiko> Hi - I have a computer with Ubuntu Server 10.04 running on it with CSF, but weird things are happening.
<Kopiko> For example, even if I specify port 7465 in UDP_OUT in /etc/csf/csf.conf, it still gets blocked and shows up in
<Kopiko> ./var/log/messages.
<Kopiko> Does anyone know why?
<yagoo> intel_ix, screwn windows.. just boot the ubuntu grub livecd and do an e2fsck
<allowoverride> yagoo: um, thats on the panel
<nightrid3r> allowoverride so just explain your mouse doesn't work
<allowoverride> someone know its for sure, i asked about a year ago lol
<yagoo> allowoverride, no clue.. maybe look up anything to do with 'accessibility'
<allowoverride> its a simple hotkey, its like standard, my gawd
<allowoverride> i just forgot it
<yagoo> allowoverride, then that's old a year.. something else for sure must of come along the way
<allowoverride> yagoo: you obviously dont know it, anyone else
<worstadmin> allowoverride, Love that name
<yagoo> allowoverride, well X is for mice primarily.. so i dont see how you are expecting anyone to know
<yagoo> to not use the mouse.. people look into "accessibility" features..
<allowoverride> welp, its not fnc-esc lol. thats puts desktop to sleep lolol
<allowoverride> worstadmin: yours too ;)
<allowoverride> its from apache conf
<minus_> allowoverride, What do you mean by "pull up gnome panel" ?
<kiichiro> How do I set it up so my xubuntu box doesn't have a login screen and set it up so teamviewer automatically opens upon startup
<allowoverride> yes minus without a mouse, its my screen is too big lol
<allowoverride> actually that reminds me, there is also a hotkey for window size something +
<allowoverride> ugh... i should right this stuff down
<allowoverride> i used to have a cmd book, but i lost it during last move
<allowoverride> maybe page up/down
<yagoo> allowoverride, you're swarming with the wrong things.. you said it was a year ago. Maybe it's not in ubuntu anymore. I'd say you ask in #gnome..
<minus_> allowoverride, Hang on. I'll check if there is a keyboard shortcut somewhere
<allowoverride> thanks
<minus_> allowoverride, Do you have a menubutton on your keyboard?
<minus_> should be between alt-gr and right-ctrl
<allowoverride> its like a standard hotkey, kinda like cntrl-P ya know
<minus_> ok
<allowoverride> gr?
<allowoverride> greece?
<allowoverride> heheh
<grell> hey
<allowoverride> ctrl-alt arrows move between desktops
<grell> hi there!
<minus_> allowoverride, ctrl-alt-tab?
<allowoverride> im looking for what pulls up the gnome menu so ican mouse around
<minus_> "move between the panel and the desktop"
<allowoverride> nope
<allowoverride> that moves between open windows
<grell> hey someone there knows how to install de phpmychat?!
<minus_> allowoverride, You sure? When I press ctrl-alt-tab, I can go to the panel
<allowoverride> actually so does alt-tab then shirft to go backwards
<grell> hey someone there knows how to install de phpmychat?!
<szal> !repeat | grell
<ubottu> grell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<allowoverride> nope, not me
 * yagoo thinks allowoverride is asking on how to set "focus" on the panel.
<allowoverride> its lke ctrl esc f1 something like that
<yagoo> Yah there's a shortcut for that.. if you asked the question properly..
<allowoverride> with alt--F2 where can i find window for mappings per suggestion earlier
<grell> Oh well
<yagoo> allowoverride, alt-d, or maybe ctl-d tapped twice
<kiichiro> How do I set it up so my xubuntu box doesn't have a login screen and set it up so teamviewer automatically opens upon startup
<allowoverride> nope that will close a window
<allowoverride> or shell
<grell> see you!
<minus_> I can at least focus the panel with ctrl-alt-tab
<allowoverride> good greif
<allowoverride> ill be back
<yagoo> allowoverride, look at your keyboard list
<yagoo> as i said long long long ago
<minus_> Though: I'm running JoliOS which is built on Ubuntu
<allowoverride> yagoo: thats on the friggen panel,,, silly
<allowoverride> lolol
<yagoo> allowoverride, can you confirm my belief what you want?
<yagoo> allowoverride, you want "focus" on the panel or not?
<allowoverride> for furture ref
<allowoverride> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html
<minus_> allowoverride, You could always press alt-f2 and start gnome-control-center
<yagoo> allowoverride, cuse u sure aren't asking the question properly
<minus_> and check your own keyboard binds
<allowoverride> ok, just so you all know who didnt,,, its alt-F1 try it ;) thats what i wanted
<allowoverride> im out, l8
<minus_> alt-f1 starts a terminal for me
<minus_> that doesn't really "focus" the panel
<minus_> o.O
<yagoo> minus_, i think he was trolling
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> told him twice to check his own keyboard settings
<Centallith> Ctrl+alt+f2 start Superterm. Ubuntu's master terminal.
<BDR> ??bison
<BDR> !info bison
<ubottu> bison (source: bison): A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1.dfsg-3 (natty), package size 456 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<quittix3> hello, I need help with something on ubuntu. I've downloaded testdisk from here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download And I don't know how to start it up and use it. How do I?
<jimubao> what is a good ide for php development on ubuntu ?
<leeloo_> I have something writing to my SSD at 300k/s and cannot find what file it is - tried iotop, iostat, etc.  Any ideas?
<szal> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<goober12> q
<szal> quittix3: forget about your download & run 'sudo apt-get install testdisk'
<szal> quittix3: rule #1: when looking for software, first look in your favourite package management application
<quittix3> When I do it gives me this: :~$ sudo apt-get install testdisk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<van7hu> hello
<van7hu> could my dell machine run ubuntu?
<szal> quittix3: what *buntu version?
<quittix3> 11
<quittix3> is testdisk compatible with 11? I have an old ubuntu 9 live cd around somewhere if it isnt compatible with the newer version
<fuho> quit
<DynamicFail> i'm currently unable to update my system
<sorak> anybody know whats up with Realplayer? i think i need it to make hangouts on google+ work, but their site says its discontinued. very unhappy.
<DynamicFail> Not all updates can be installed
<ctmjr> quittix3, you need to add the universe repo to get testdisk
<quittix3> I have that enabled\
 * szal finds it highly unlikely that some install would come w/ universe not enabled
<szal> van7hu: "Dell machine" is a wide field comprising a host of different hardware from >20 years of manufacturing history
<ctmjr> szal, then he is screwing up some where else it is in universe and he cannot install it where would you start
<kierge> how do i both download and upload photos to and from facebook using ubuntu ?
<Barnabas> kierge, using FireFox?
<kierge> Barnabas, thank you.  what extension ?
<Barnabas> kierge, why would you need an extension for uploading a picture ?
<szal> quittix3: 'grep -i universe /etc/apt/sources.list' -> paste to pastebin
<kiichiro> How do I set it up so my xubuntu box doesn't have a login screen and set it up so teamviewer automatically opens upon startup
<szal> kiichiro: define 'doesn't have a login screen'
<kiichiro> doesn't require a login
<quittix3> szal: what do you mean by pastebin?
<szal> !paste | quittix3
<ubottu> quittix3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<th0r> kiichiro: under System-LoginWindow set up for an automatic logon. Then put teamviewer in the autostart programs for the user that is automatically logged on.
<quittix3> you want me to type grep -i universe /etc/apt/sources.list into that patebin thing?
<kiichiro> it says show the screen for choosing who will login, has log in as (gray box) automatically
<szal> quittix3: lol, no, what use would that have..
<quittix3> oh nvm into the terminal then paste what it teels me into pastebin
<Barnabas> quittix3, ctrl+alt+t
<th0r> kiichiro: on the Security tab check Enable Automatic Login and then choose the user
<szal> quittix3: I want you to type that in the terminal & paste the output (preferably including what you entered) into the pastebin
<Barnabas> a black box will appear called a terminal
<Barnabas> type it in there
<RenatoSilva> how to exclude filters in synaptic? exclude button doesn't work, so I need to hack into the files...
<Barnabas> paste the output to pastebin
<szal> Barnabas: unnecessary effort, he already had a terminal open for apt-get ;)
<Barnabas> ok
<Barnabas> anyways
<kiichiro> how do I find the security tab?
<Barnabas> he did not seem to realize :-)
<Infernet> hey all
<th0r> kiichiro: under System-LoginWindow set up for an automatic logon.
<szal> quittix3: then give us the URL the pastebin gives you
<quittix3> ok, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/646128/
<kiichiro> There is a gray box under the auto login
<kiichiro> how do I find the security tab to allow me to set that account for autologin
<KM0201> quittix3: what are you tring to do?
<szal> quittix3: unusually condensed, but should work, unless there is a maximum number of arguments apt can parse as repository descriptors
<quittix3> KM0201: im trying to install testdisk
<KM0201> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<szal> KM0201: apparently his apt system doesn't find the package, even though universe is enabled
<szal> !info testdisk maverick
<KM0201> szal: way i look at it, universe is NOT enabled
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<szal> KM0201: see the upper half of the paste
<ctmjr> gee go figure
<KM0201> hmm, thats wierd, its in there twice
<szal> ctmjr: ?
<szal> KM0201: I suspect someone manipulated the sources.list by hand; it's not the default appearance, afaik
<KM0201> quittix3: try removing all the # signs you see there, and see if that will let you install it
<KM0201> szal: definitely
<Barnabas> apt-get update then upgrade
<KM0201> ?
<Barnabas> after editing the sources.list
<szal> Barnabas: why upgrade?
<Barnabas> or apt-get install
<KM0201> Barnabas: well, yeah... apt-get update.. i did forget that, then apt-get install testdisk
<Barnabas> anyways, if anything new turns up the auto update tool will pick up on it anyways
<quittix3> KM0201: What # signs and where?
<KM0201> quittix3: you don't see the # signs in that paste?
<quittix3> yes
<KM0201> quittix3: all the ones in front of a line that starts with "deb"
<kiichiro> on the system login I cannot choose my account to auto sign in
<quittix3> what about them?
 * pappa_bear Joins and waves hello! 
<sputnick> hi there
<BDR> thanks ctmjr and others for your help over the last few days - I'll come back once I can reintroduce myself to Linux + Internet connection.
<KM0201> quittix3: remove the # signs... (nothing else) then run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install testdisk
<sputnick> anyone can send me the output of "ping acsid.net" please ?
<szal> KM0201, quittix3: well, yes, the whitespace following the # as well
<sputnick> doesn't work @home
<ministerdude> is there a trick to doing a straight instal/dual boot of windows?
<quittix3> KM0201: What # signs? Where do you want me to get rid of them from?
<KM0201> szal: that shouldn't be necessary
<KM0201> quittix3: are you looking at your pastebin you gave us?
<pappa_bear> can someone tell me where the X configuration file is?
<quittix3> yes
<KM0201> quittix3: do you see lines 10-15, how there's a # sign, at the beginning of each line?
<szal> sputnick: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/acsid.net
<quittix3> yes, i do
<KM0201> quittix3: you need to delete those pound signs.
<Barnabas> sputnick, unreachable from here
<zackary> hey
<sputnick> thnaks szal
<zackary> hello
<quittix3> ok
<KM0201> (and the space, which is a good point)... so that it lines up w/ the ones above)
<sputnick> thnaks Barnabas
<Barnabas> have you enabled ICMP ping to your router
<sputnick> not sure
<KM0201> quittix3: are you saying you dont know how to do that
<sputnick> I will purge iptables
<kiichiro> I'm at the login screen and am wondering how to set my account to auto login, I set it to not ask for password
<arfbtwn> sputnick: same as Barnabas' result, though I get an IP reply for it
<jipsy> how to have two sata in one computer?
<arfbtwn> sputnick: starting to get replies now
<Barnabas> sputnick, IP too here
<KM0201> kiichiro: that's under "Login Window"...
<Barnabas> but without an ICMP allow a ping is not possible
<arfbtwn> 64 bytes from ns38938.ovh.net (91.121.18.134): icmp_req=84 ttl=50 time=71.7 ms
<szal> pappa_bear: unless you have installed a proprietary driver, X is configured on-the-fly & usually doesn't have a configuration file..  if it does have one, however, it's either in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or split into several files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Barnabas> eventough web / ftp may be open
<KM0201> sputnick: i get nothing...
<Barnabas> or other
<kiichiro> I don't have a thing under system called login window
<kiichiro> I only have a login screen
<sputnick> arfbtwn can ping oO
<KM0201> kiichiro: ... ok, then login screen
<kiichiro> this is while signed in under the system tab
<quittix3> KM0201: I dont see how this will help, but here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/646131/
<jipsy> how to have 2 sata in one computer?
<KM0201> quittix3: now, sudo apt-get update
<sputnick> arfbtwn: do you have dnsmasq or such ?
<ministerdude> How do I partition my drive for a dual boot?
<kiichiro> it will not let me select my own account for auto login
<KM0201> quittix3: wait a second... did you remove the #sign from your source list, or from the pastebin?
<centHOGG> ministerdude: you got paypal?
<ministerdude> I do... why
<arfbtwn> sputnick: I'm behind a wireless router, so it's just talking to Orange's DNS servers
<quittix3> pastebin
<szal> centHOGG: what's that question for?
<KM0201> quittix3: lol.. thats a good one..
<centHOGG> hire me :)
<seahunter> can someone point me in the right direction for reading material for linux+ certification by chance???
<KM0201> quittix3: you need to remove the # signs from your source list!
<arfbtwn> sputnick: I get a response from ssh too
<Barnabas> sputnick, perhaps its a DNS setup change that have not replicated globally yet
<jipsy> how to connect two sata in one computer?
<quittix3> I cant..
<sputnick> Barnabas: no change made
<aeon-ltd> jipsy: two sata what?
<quittix3> i just typed in "
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> quittix3: why can't you?
<jipsy> two hard disks in one computer
<KM0201> editing the source list is very simple
<KM0201> jipsy: of course you can, but thats not really ubuntu related
<szal> centHOGG: this is (1) not helpful, and (2) iirc, advertising commercial services is not allowed on Freenode
<jipsy> how can I manage that using linux?
<jipsy> can you guide me?
<quittix3> (sorry for the 2 lines, accidentally pressed enter) i just typed in "grep -i universe /etc/apt/sources.list" and it gave me what i showed you in the pastebin
<centHOGG> ok ok... ministerdude google it for free then
<ministerdude> I just need to dual boot so I can use itunes
<Barnabas> jipsy, first of all how did you connect your two drives to your motherbord / disk controller
<jipsy> done
<KM0201> quittix3: ok, so you don't know how to edit your source list...  type this in a terminal  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<KM0201> quittix3: lemme know when it opens up
<ctmjr> !mount > jipsy
<Barnabas> jipsy, can you see your drives in your BIOS
<ubottu> jipsy, please see my private message
<szal> centHOGG: this is not helpful either
<quittix3> KM0201: Now what?
<jipsy> I used two cables to connect to the motherboard and another two for power
<KM0201> quittix3: do you have your source list open?
<Barnabas> jipsy, cool
<jipsy> thnx! what's next?
<Barnabas> jipsy, if you can then see your drives in your bios, you can probably already see them in linux as well
<Barnabas> only linux does not know how to mount the new second drive
<jipsy> hmmm you know the path in bios where I can see it? the raid in bios is disabled by the way
<KM0201> quittix3: do you ahve your source list open?
<samuel> hello guys
<sputnick> is acsid.net works now ?
<Barnabas> jipsy, the path in bios ?
<samuel> anyone know if some sort of program that monitors a device via ping and sends an email alert if its not found???
<quittix3> KM0201: The terminal just said a whole bunch of stuff, but it doesnt say sourcedisk anywhere
<jipsy> I can go to bios alright.. then go to advance... from there im lost.
<sputnick> samuel:  look nagios
<Manhose> Is it true you guys have a bot with chat macros for everything
<KM0201> quittix3: can i PM you, cuz you're not following
<quittix3> yes?
<KM0201> and your source list is screwed up enough
<sputnick> samuel: or for a very simple need it's easy to script
<sputnick> what do you want to test ? samuel ?
<Barnabas> jipsy, bios'es are quite different from make to make, but look for a menu item called disk or hard disks
<Manhose> Guys? Is it true you guys have a bot with chat macros for everything?
<jipsy> ill be right back!
<sputnick> see ya
<sputnick> jipsy.
<ctmjr> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Manhose> Thanks
<sputnick> samuel: in crontab
<sputnick> ping &>/dev/null -c1 foobar.tld || ping -c1 | mail -s "alert, foobar.tld don't ping anymore !" -- samuel@mil.tld
<samuel> sputnick, just check an ip camera if its working, however I want a more complete solution. I have a script that does just that, however I am thinking about putting up some more cameras and other devices so I am looking for something that might be easy to expand upon in the future
<sputnick> samuel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nagios
<samuel> sputnick, thanks very much
<sputnick> samuel: can you ping acsid.net for me please ?
<samuel> sure
<samuel> hold on
<sputnick> :)
<sadi> hello
<sputnick> hi sadi
<sadi> sputnick hi
<sadi> sputnick can u help me please
<samuel> sputnick, ns38938.ovh.net time about 180
<sadi> :)
<samuel> sputnick, although I am in mexico
<sputnick> ok, thanks
<sputnick> sadi: don't ask to ask
<samuel> :)
<samuel> just ask
<samuel> :)
<sadi> sputnick I've  problem with sound.I dont get sound through the speaker but get sound through the headphone what to do now?
<samuel> alsamixer
<samuel> make sure that its not muted
<seahunter> can someone point me in the right direction for reading material for linux+ certification by chance???
<sadi> I use ubuntu 10.04 sputnick
<sputnick> http://pastie.org/2229289 sadi
<sadi> Samuel I already do that
<sputnick> sadi: do all the things in my URL and give us the reply for point 8
<Dr_Willis> hmmmm
<sadi> sputnick for 8 it says, Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<sputnick> sadi: I don't care, did you ear something ?
<sputnick> =)
<sadi> not at all
<sputnick> is the ghetto blaster "on" ?
<kierge> is there an ubuntu application that will assist me in arranging or adding/removing photos from facebook ?  i'm not very good using facebook website itself.
<sadi> ghetto blaster?? where I found it??
<sputnick> kierge: curl or better : perl + WWW::Mechanize
<kierge> i was looking for something with a gui and easy to use
<sputnick> that needs some time to know how to use it, but after you will be a poweruser !
<sputnick> :)
<sadi> sputnick there is no alsaconf at ma laptop
<sputnick> sadi: install alsa alsa-utils
<sputnick> sudo apt-get install alsa alsa-utils
<sputnick> or use synaptic
<sadi> I've does alsabase ,alsamixer,alsa-utilites
<sputnick> ?
<sadi> sputnick I've those alsabase ,alsamixer,alsa-utilites
<sputnick> you need "alsa-utils" package
<sputnick> is the sound have had works or you have a fresh install sadi ?
<josepablo> juegos
<RenatoSilva> I just did crap, it did exist /root/.bashrc but I created one under /root/something/.bashrc, then there I moved it up overwriting the original .bashrc!!!! How to recover from this?!!!
<Owner> Hey I was just on here
<sadi> My sound have had work on only at headphone nt at its speaker
<sadi> I already checked it now again
<Owner> and I restarted my computer after setting it to not require a password and I forgot my username, is there any way I can get my username without logging in
<RenatoSilva> how a standard ubuntu /root/.bashrc look like?
<sadi> sputnick My sound have had work on only at headphone nt at its speaker .I already checked it now again
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: did you mad some improvements in .bashrc or you just want a fresh one ?
<sadi> sputnick is there any thing that can open all the channel at a time?
<sadi> by using command line??
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/.bashrc
<HackerII> i like what you said at the bottom sputnick   rok on man.
<sputnick> sadi: try this http://pastie.org/2229324
<Owner> is there a way I can get my username on linux, I forgot what it was since it's been set
<sputnick> whoami
<sputnick> Owner...
<eagleserver>   Owner.. thats probly ure name
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: I don't recall customizing it, so a fresh one from a reliable source is pretty welcome!!!
<eagleserver> if thats what it called when u logged into xchat
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: hmmm!!!!
<szal> Owner: ls -lA /home/ <- the user dirs are named after the users
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: are you sure that's the root version???
<BillClinton> hi there. I am trying to get scim set up so I can type in Pinyin but when I try to install the Simplex pinyin package from set up it freezes
<eagleserver> szal, assuming he can log into it at all :)
<BillClinton> and when I try to install it from command line
<szal> Owner: unless you have a user without a home dir, but that's a highly unlikely configuration for a general-purpose user
<sputnick> or "echo $USER" Owner
<BillClinton> I get scim has exited abnorally.
<BillClinton> abnormally"
<BillClinton> halp please
<szal> eagleserver: if he can't, he can still use a live CD to look at the home dir or partition ;)
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: that's the same for everyone I think
<eagleserver> BillClinton, is it a .deb or are you compiling from source?
<BillClinton> .deb, eagleserver
<Owner> so in other words I'm up the creak without a paddle, aka in trouble
<sadi> sputnick for command 3, amixer set 'Front',0 90%,90% unmute  amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Front',0
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: nope, on debian that's not the same, sorry
<eagleserver> BillClinton, if you are using the correct tags, try redownloading the file.
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: well but root is often an exception to things you know....
<szal> Owner: why so?
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: aaaaaaa!!!
<BillClinton> eagleserver, should I purge the program first?
<Owner> I don't have anyother accounts to login to
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: http://pastie.org/2229334
<BillClinton> Before going for a fresh install I mean.
<szal> Owner: as I said, use a live medium to identify the user's home folder, then you have the name
<sputnick> that's debian one
<Owner> what would a live medium be for example
<szal> Owner: any live CD you can come up with
<Owner> so another xubuntu cd
<sputnick> "[03:23] <HackerII> i like what you said at the bottom sputnick   rok on man." whar are you talking about ?
<szal> Owner: e.g.
<szal> Owner: but why 'another'?
<sputnick> sadi: do you have tested one more time sound system ?
<Owner> I don't know where my original one is
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: that's skel or root's?
<sputnick> root
<szal> Owner: no loss; burn another one ^^
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: yours?
<sadi> yap sputnick but still don't work
<sputnick> from debian
<Yukinoroh> hello
<sadi> no sound at ma speaker
<Owner> true, and yay for freeness known as linux
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: default debian one
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: can you $diff -U 0 /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/.bashrc please?
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: you're on Debian?
<Yukinoroh> how do I force an application to run in 32bit mode? is there a command for that?  I have one and it just won't run, it ends in a segmentation fault
<sputnick> sadi: search google about "lspci | grep -i aud" output
<tertl3> what app?
<sputnick> http://pastie.org/2229344 RenatoSilva
<Yukinoroh> tertl3: mugen
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: man that's a big diff hehe
<mehmet> Hello.
<Yukinoroh> it's the linux vesion but it will just segfault in ubuntu 64bit
<mehmet> Anybody using ruby 1.9.2 on Ubuntu 11.04 without RVM ?
<sputnick> kierge: maybe http://download.cnet.com/Photo-Uploader-for-Facebook/3000-13455_4-10971765.html is a clue
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: you're on Debian? because I want just the Ubuntu version
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: yes, this is not the same
<Yukinoroh> How do I force a program to run in 32bit compatibility mode?
<Owner> alright booted into the xubuntu 11.04 disc, now what do I do
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: I think that's the same while ubuntu is a debian tweak
<tertl3> Yukinoroh, it should be automatic
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: yes for debian, you're using debian?
<Yukinoroh> tertl3: it's obviously not for this application
<Yukinoroh> and I have no other clue why it'd segfautl
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: I use archlinux on my desktop, debian for my servers (ovh and backup one) and ubuntu in a VM for developpement
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: so in ubuntu they're different but not in debian?
<Owner> szal, after loading the disc what do I do afterwords
<mehmet> Hello.
<centHOGG> h
<sputnick> RenatoSilva: do you mean differences ?
<petedunhamm> Anybody using ruby 1.9.2 on Ubuntu 11.04 without RVM ?
<RenatoSilva> sputnick: yes
<szal> Owner: find out what partition contains your /home/ folder, mount that & look at it
<szal> Owner: if in doubt, just mount all partitions, doesn't hurt ;)
<min|dvir|us> Any way to do something on USB disconnect?
<Owner> wait so I choose to boot from first hard disk correct
<szal> Owner: if you have only 1 partition, you will find a /home/ directory there containing the users' personal directories; if you have a separate partition for /home/, you will see the users' directories directly there
<szal> Owner: no, you boot from the CD
<Owner> I put the disk in and have the following options: Install xubuntu, check disc for defects,test memory, boot from first hard disk, and rescue a broken system
<szal> Owner: is that a live CD or an alternate CD?
<Owner> it's the copy I burned to originally install xubuntu
<sputnick> min|dvir|us: in a terminal : while grep &>/dev/null /mount_point; do sleep 2; done; echo "DO SOMETHING, usb is disconnected"
<sputnick> sorry, incomplete :
<HackerII> nvm sputnick  i was thinking something else
<sputnick> while grep &>/dev/null /mount_point /etc/mtab; do sleep 2; done; echo "DO SOMETHING, usb is disconnected"
<szal> Owner: wait a sec, I'll boot a live CD
<Owner> okay, it's 11.04 xubuntu
<szal> Owner: it's an alternate CD, get a live CD
<min|dvir|us> sputnick: That's a great way to DoS a system.
<min|dvir|us> I'm thinking more like udev-type shiznit.
<sputnick> min|dvir|us: no
<RenatoSilva> can I safely do a sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/.bashrc in Natty (11.04). Are they the same file in Natty????
<reddelicious49> Does anybody know if upgrading an Ubuntu OS on a dual boot computer requires any special procedure?
<sputnick> min|dvir|us: I agree : that's quick and dirty. Now if you know udev, goo looking "man -k udev"*
<sputnick> *go*
<dli> reddelicious49, how do you 'upgrade'? but unless you want to do something fancy, no, ubuntu can handle dual boot auto
<rww> !upgrade reddelicious49
<rww> !upgrade | reddelicious49
<ubottu> reddelicious49: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> reddelicious49: those instructions should work fine, nothing special to do
<fatkittyasfaafgg> how do i use this program to join a different Server? I cant find a server list or anything of the sort,
<reddelicious49> ok. Thank you all
<rww> fatkittyasfaafgg: /connect address.of.server, probably
<fatkittyasfaafgg> i use xchat gnome
<fatkittyasfaafgg> or something
<fatkittyasfaafgg> i'll try that. thank you :)
<Owner> okay where do I get a live cd
<Derpadong> is it a good idea to runs windows along side ubuntu?
<szal> !download | Owner
<ubottu> Owner: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<infobit> Owner, read all the instructions on get Ubuntu page
<szal> Owner: you need one that says 'desktop' in the filename
<Owner> mkay thank you very much
<KM0201> don't use wubi!
<fatkittyasfaafgg> .connect
<fatkittyasfaafgg> no luck
<Owner> wow got to get this all fixed by tomorrow, GREAT
<fatkittyasfaafgg> nothing appears to be happening.
<Derpadong> im not going to use wubi. im going to do it via live cd.
<infobit> fatkittyasfaafgg, use xchat 2.8.8 there in the startup of xchat you get network list
<rww> fatkittyasfaafgg: .connect isn't /connect
<fatkittyasfaafgg> i tried it with /connect
<fatkittyasfaafgg> i figured maybe command was wrong after trying several times
<fatkittyasfaafgg> so i figured . or , might work.
<Ms_Darkangyl> hi all
<infobit> Ms_Darkangyl,   hi whats up
<szal> Owner: gotta grab some sleep, be back around 0900 UTC, just in the unlikely case you won't find other assistance here
<Ms_Darkangyl> not much
<sputnick> min|dvir|us https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=119111
<RenatoSilva> is this the only diff between /etc/skel's and /root's .bashrc? http://pastie.org/2229416
<szal> RenatoSilva: the stuff in /etc/skel/ is templates
<reddelicious49> I'm still running 9.04. Is there a reason I can't upgrade through the update manager?
<[THC]AcidRain> im running 9.04 as well
<rww> !eol | reddelicious49
<ubottu> reddelicious49: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[THC]AcidRain> you cant update because we are unsupported
<rww> (second link)
<[THC]AcidRain> we have been left behind
<[THC]AcidRain> forgotten as children to fail in our todays society
<rww> [THC]AcidRain: 1) go read the documentation I had ubottu link, 2) stop being melodramatic :P
<Owner> alright so I should choose to boot frmo cd
<[THC]AcidRain> lol :)
<szal> Owner: right
<RenatoSilva> szal: so?
<pappa_bear> szal, i figured it out. it was exactly where you said. i just had to edit the starting resolution. thanks for your help
<groll> why does ubuntu stops loading when i click restart ? i get the screen with dots, and it just stops there. have to manually shut down, and restart. Also, it seems to be creating some sort of partition or idk, when i'm asked which OS i'm going to run
<ender> Hi there.
<groll> End there.
<ender> I am a total noob and need some help. =]
<szal> groll: press Esc when shutting down, so you see the messages
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<[THC]AcidRain> sup ender
<[THC]AcidRain> i shall help you. you are a worthy noob
<groll> no i mean, i have to hold the power button to force shut down, and then I can restart it well. But an automatic shut down from gnome desktop will make it stop loading
<ender> I am attempting to add a graphics card to my ubuntu system. I am currently running 11.04 build with an AMD IG chip and am upgrading to an Nvidia GT 520
<KM0201> ender: well, ask your question
<ender> Ok
<[THC]AcidRain> where is the issue in this?
<KM0201> ender, ... slightly off topic, do you post on GT?
<[THC]AcidRain> i have an nvidia card
<ender> So I put in the card, and hope.... maybe that ubuntu will detect it
<[THC]AcidRain> KM0201: actually his question relates to ubuntu
<KM0201> ender: it should detect it just fine
<groll> shouldn't he get the 10.04 if he's new with ubuntu ?
<groll> the LST
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: i know that...  i was asking hi a question not related to ubuntu
<KM0201> lol
<Derpadong> are you doing this while its loading up?
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<ender> I start up my system and it gets to the ubuntu logo
<ender> but
<ender> then i get an error
<[THC]AcidRain> ender: write a suspence movie lol
<rww> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ender> "skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<ender> "
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont think that has anything to do with the new gfx card...
<KM0201> ender: that won't keep the machine from booting
<ender> sorry i was manually typing it in
<RenatoSilva> what's  /etc/bash.bashrc?
<rww> ender: That's not an error, it's an informational message about something that's set by default.
<rww> RenatoSilva: the systemwide bash configuration file
<ender> well how do i get past this screen to the splash?
<ender> it seems to be stuck lol
<ender> <---noob
<Owner> in the xubuntu live cd what does rescue a broken system do?
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<ctmjr> ender,  it hangs after that message?
<[THC]AcidRain> restore
<ender> it doesnt hant, i can still do commands
<ender> but it also doesnt proceed to the splash
<ender> i never had this issue until i inputting my new card today
<ender> hault*
<ctmjr> ender, so it just sends you to a terminal prompt?
<ender> yes
<ender> just a blank flashing _
<Owner> hey Im running the live cd for xubuntu, and was woandering what to type into the boot options to be able to see the names of all users on the partition
<[THC]AcidRain> ender: you didnt see a message about detecting new software?
<[THC]AcidRain> i mean hardware
<RenatoSilva> rww: doesn't serve as replacement for lost /root/.bashrc, right?
<c00p> Anyone got a good howto for ubuntu server and a Windows 2008 domain? I can't get a 11.04 box to join a domain ...
<ender> a lot of content went by fast, i dont think i did
<c00p> *ubuntu server running samba
<ender> i tried booting into safe mode
<ender> and installing the drivers
<ender> which worked
<ender> but
<FloodBot1> ender: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ender> i restarted and go tthe same issue
<c00p> only want to do file sharing
 * rww kicks FloodBot1 
<c00p> ads is failing and rpc results in 'Could not initialise lsa pipe'
<szal> Owner: nothing special, just start the live system (in your case likely: "Start Xubuntu"), wait till the desktop is there, then use file browser to look through the hard drive partitions to find either /home/ or the user dir(s) (in the former case the user dir(s) will be in /home/)
<ender> voice please
<rww> ender: please don't overuse your return key, you're making our bots mad.
<[THC]AcidRain> lol. floodbot1 gave ender owner privaledges
<[THC]AcidRain> hax
<ender> lol
<rww> [THC]AcidRain: No, FloodBot kickbanned ender.
<ender> =/
<RenatoSilva> is /etc/bash.bashrc intended asreplacement for a lost /root/.bashrc? see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185571
<ender> like i said i got into safemode and was able to install the nvidia drivers, but when i installed it sent me to the same old prompt and error(?)
<RenatoSilva> s/asre/as re
<ender> is there a command to run the splash?
<ctmjr> ender, startx
<ctmjr> see what error you get
<ender> no sudo required?
<ctmjr> no
<rww> do not use sudo with startx.
<ender> nothing happened rww
<rww> RenatoSilva: just use /etc/skel/.bashrc. They're not different in any way that matters.
<Derpadong> he might need root access to do startx
<rww> Derpadong: startx does not require root access. Running sudo startx sometimes has the fun side-effect of breaking the permissions on the dotfiles in ~/
<RenatoSilva> rww: ok checcking in natty, it seems root just removes an alert alias and comments some /etc/bash_completion related 'if'
<Derpadong> just saying
<ctmjr> ender, do you have a terminal prompt or just a little flashing line
<ender> flashing line
<RenatoSilva> rww: I'm about to replace with one from another buddy which is just like I described. Thanks!
<ctmjr> rww, yes it does
<rww> ctmjr: What?
<Derpadong> sudo startx is a way to start x-org files.
<ctmjr> rww, your comment about running sudo startx
<rww> "sudo startx" is liable to break things. I recommend we move on before I start kicking people for recommending commands that break things.
<Derpadong> its the same for arch, xubuntu, ubuntu, etc
<ender> ok well i am still stuck
<RenatoSilva> what are default permissions of /root/.bashrc? because afaik mv overwrites permissions too and I just mv'd over that file. I've got a new file now want to adjust permissions
<ender> clearly my new card is affecting my system, it will not allow me to go to the splash screen from start up
<rww> RenatoSilva: It doesn't really matter. If you want a suggestion anyway, owner root, group root, permissions 600
<RenatoSilva> rww: ok thanks
<ctmjr> ender, that little flashing line is not a terminal prompt your system is hanging you need to boot into rescue mode and fix it
<Derpadong> rww: when did sudo startx start breaking stuff?
<ender> how do i do that ctmjr?
<anadon> hey, how do I manually add a windows entry and how do I find what that entry needs to be?
<ministerdude> Configure gtkpod anyone?
<Owner> mkay thank you sz__
<Owner> er szal
<quittix3> who was helping me just a little bit ago?
<rww> quittix3: KM0201
<KM0201> quittix3: ?
<quittix3> KM0201: Sorry to bother again, but what do I have to inter into the terminal to get that text file up to edit the sources?
<KM0201> quittix3: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Derpadong> i was about to say that KM0201 lol
<malv> this new openssh update for 10.04 broke my system
<malv> something to do with debconf and frontend
<malv> frontend segfaults making it impossible to finish the openssh upgrade
<quittix3> By intering some code into my terminal, it totally destroyed my ubuntu on my hard drive, and it deleted all my stuff in home. All that was there was a file named mythtv. I tried recovering my files but testdisk says they are corrupt
<ray__> Hey fellas, I just installed Ubuntu 11 narwal, and when I try to use streamtuner, it disappears, it closes, what is the problem? thanks
<anadon> hey, how do I manually add a windows entry and how do I find what that entry needs to be?
<RenatoSilva> my root folder permission is 655, is that right?
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: / should be 751 i think
<quittix3> KM0201: I edited that file and did what I did last time, I tried installing testdisk and it said could not locate
<KM0201> quittix3: then you didn't edit it properly
<KM0201> did you type sudo apt-get update
<KM0201> to update your source list
<ctmjr> ender sorry for the delay but i need to go state your problem again and maybe someone else can help you. again am sorry
<quittix3> ah yes, i forgot :P
<KM0201> if you don't reload yoru source list, it won't find it
<KM0201> :)
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: it's 755 actually
<dli> RenaKunisaki, my / is 755
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: dli kk i didn't look was just going off memory
<celthunder> 755 sounds more right than 655
<dli> RenatoSilva, I wonder what happens you chmod / to 655
<celthunder> dli: probably not much unless you add -R
<rww> probably bad things
<rww> let's save the speculation for a non-support channel :P
<dli> celthunder, no, with -x for /, you can not open / folder, so, can not open any folder at all, not even chmod to chmod
<celthunder> dli: supposedly but that goes like saying rm -rf / in theory rm should be deleted pretty fast ...
<RenatoSilva> dli: I wonder why 755, why allow others to read/execute from root, /root should be totally, recursively, xx0 I think
<quittix3> KM0201: I edited the text file right, updated the thing in terminal, and it still wotn let me install testdisk. could I be missing something?
<dli> celthunder, better not to mention such thing in a support channel. still it's different, since linux uses copy-on-write, so rm itself is no issue
<KM0201> quittix3: obviously you are... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and pastebin the contents of that file.
<KM0201> !pastebin | quittix3
<ubottu> quittix3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dli> RenaKunisaki, to open a folder, you need 'x' permission
<RenaKunisaki> dammit RenatoSilv
<RenaKunisaki> a
<dli> RenaKunisaki, and all user must be able to open the folder /
<RenaKunisaki> people keep highlighting me instead of you XP
<celthunder> dli: yeah but that does'nt stop it from getting rid of stuff you need to remove stuff ( rm was just an example didn't think it through)
<rww> Alrighty, I think we're done discussing "how do I break my Ubuntu" now, thanks.
<celthunder> rww: it's easy to break...gotta break to fix :)
<quittix3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646169/ alot of the text seems to be missing from like last time
<Centallith> ubuntu is actually really fragile. I've broken mine 4 times for different reasons. Kubuntu is surprisingly stable though.
<RenatoSilva> in short, what should be the permissions of /root, including recursively? I wonder if my Ubuntu got messed after so many upgrades and no fresh install since years
<celthunder> /root should be 710 i think
<celthunder> user all execute group nothing for all others
<rww> 700 or 710 is fine. Again, it doesn't matter much.
<rww> since you're not using the root user, since #ubuntu doesn't support that configuration, right... :\
<quittix3> When I try to enter: sudo apt-get update,  It gives me this: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? (at the end of a bunch of stuff)
<celthunder> quittix3: do you have a lock file left over or another package manager running?
<rww> quittix3: You have another package manager running (e.g. synaptic, update-manager, aptitude, apt-get). Close it.
<dli> quittix3, do you have dpkg running? ps aux|grep 'apt|dpkg'
<RenatoSilva> for example this is my odd root http://pastie.org/2229563
<celthunder>  I e-er ort..."
<celthunder> er oops
<rww> RenatoSilva: As I attempted to hint above, #ubuntu does not support unlocked root accounts or offer help with them. It appears you have one. Have fun with that.
<RenatoSilva> rww: I have no idea what is unlocked root accounts, I'm those idiots you know. Besides, I've never touched /root's permissions, so if something is wrong with them, it's because of bug[s] in upgrade processes
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: so what's wrong with it far as i saw at a quick glance you gave a few extra permissions but overall it should still work
<quittix3> when I enter: sudo apt-get install ubuntu it still wont install it, even though I did everything I was suposed to...
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: just worried about the 755 on root itself, and ANY permission at all for 'other' in some stuff
<quittix3> this is so random.. it worked a litytle bit ago
<celthunder> quittix3: apt-get install ubuntu???? apt-get won't work unless you already have ubuntu (or debian/smoe other distro that uses apt-get but not that point)
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: should I be fine if I at least chmod /root o-rwx?
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: so take off the "other" permissions
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: recursively or just on /root as I said?
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: yeah..
<celthunder> doesn't matter much
<rww> RenatoSilva: It doesn't matter, given that if /root can't be accessed by other, then nothing inside of /root can.
<poseidon> Any suggestions for a good mp3 play which isn't made by apple?
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: hmmmm.... I suspect it does matter friend...
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: how? if other can't open the folder in the first place (changing /root to no permissions to other) they really can't do much in it either...unless you do something stupid like use userdir from apache and turn it on for root too...but that's another issue
<RenatoSilva> rww, celthunder: that's why I want to touch only /root, being less intrusive, since everything under it will also be inaccessible as rww said
<RenatoSilva> poseidon: player?
<kierge> poseidon, tomahawk player uses playlists similar to genius playlists the are automatic playlists based on what you define.  it works best on KDE for which it was intended.
<poseidon> sorry, hardware
<celthunder> poseidon: mpd is perfect...and any android phone makes for a great hardware player
<poseidon> audio player which plays on it's on.  For driving/running
<poseidon> celthunder: I use mpd :)
<quittix3> celthunder: lol. I ment to say testdisk, not ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: didn't get anything after userdir. So I'm just ok with chmod o-rwx only in /root, right?
<poseidon> Yea, I'll have to look into an new phone
<celthunder> poseidon: ok that aside the Sansa Fuse i've heard good things about
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: sure
<celthunder> quittix3: what's the error?
<quittix3> celthunder: me... thats what, I was missspelling it\
<celthunder> lol well least you got it working now
<Derpadong> audio players you say?
<celthunder> poseidon: how much space you need? sdcard? battery life?
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: ok thanks friend. Would that make my root a non-"unlocked root accounts", if you ever know what it means?
<ssfdre38> how can i comment out Unity from login?
<RenatoSilva> ssfdre38: comment out?
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: he means don't use root for x...
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: and no ...it doesn't
<ssfdre38> RenatoSilva: i want to get Unity off my system
<celthunder> ssfdre38: what display manager?
<celthunder> comment it out from the display manager or delete it?
<RenatoSilva> ssfdre38: I wanted it too, it's just selecting classic session or something (after you choose/type an user)
<ssfdre38> i know but i want to remove it off the system where i dont even see it on the login
<RenatoSilva> ssfdre38: it seems you can't uninstall Unity, but as I said you can stop using it
<kierge> ssfdre38, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop then you can remove ubunutu-desktop if you wanted.  just switch your DM at login
<celthunder> ssfdre38: delete it from gnomes scripts there should be a Unity.Desktop file that you can delete somewhere...searching one sec
<celthunder> er gdm scripts not gnomes whatever ...if you're~ using it
<RenatoSilva> what's an unlocked root account?
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: for x?
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: one that has a password (any normal person has one...)
<celthunder> the dumbest thing to do with root is run X from it (or the obvious stupid stuff)
<rww> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: how did he deduce mine was unlocked? how can he know without looking at my /etc/passwd?
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: he doesn't...he was guessing because you're using roots home folder...
<ministerdude> Why does ubuntu suck? Because it's harder then hell to get anything to work right on it
<kierge> RenatoSilva, your paranoia is getting the best of you
<quittix3> is it a bad idea to use testdisk on an ubuntu live cd to copy my files from a deleted partition on a hard drive to my phones memory chip?
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: s/passwd/shadow
<celthunder> ministerdude: it sucks because it has shoddy defaults and gives no choices .
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: he thought I was using the desktop as root? ah ok, he failed
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: same answer
<ministerdude> Thank you for agreeing. I'm about to toss this damn thing out the window
<rww> Have fun! Let #ubuntu-offtopic know how well it bounces.
<celthunder> ministerdude: lol video it
<Zimsky> How do I use gnu screen?
<celthunder> Zimsky: to do what?
<RenatoSilva> kierge: sorry?
<ministerdude> I'm still trying to sync my iphone with this damn thing so I can transfer ALL my music. not just part of it
<Zimsky> I have a process with a console running on my server and I am connected to it via SSH, I need to be able to view that console from my SSH client
<kierge> ministerdude, ubuntu doesn't suck.  all my hardware "works with it"  it does everything i can expect it to do.
<celthunder> Zimsky: screen with no arguements works to open a screen session screen <progname> runs program in a screen session that is then opened...screen -r <session resumes> screen -x connect to an already connected display
<RenatoSilva> kierge: it wasn't a paranoia dude, actually a bit of yours heh
<ministerdude> My hardware (iphone) don't work with it
<Jordan_U> Zimsky: The best solution is to have started whatever process you need to watch in a screen session. Are you familiar with screen?
<rypervenche> ministerdude: Use Windows or iTunes or a VM with Windows.
<kierge> ministerdude, apple is to blame not ubuntu.
<Zimsky> Jordan_U: no
<RenatoSilva> kierge: I wasn't worried, just curious how could he know whether I have a password set for root or not, like is he some kind of magician? :P
<celthunder> ministerdude: iphone's suck...please do the world a favor and drop it out the window and then run it over a few times
<Jordan_U> !screen | Zimsky
<ubottu> Zimsky: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: he DIDNT
<ministerdude> Android sucks. That I'll never use again
<quittix3> I dont really think of ubuntu as "difficult".. I just think of it as annoying because If I want to do one simple thing on ubuntu it takes like a half hour when I could be using windows and it would take me just minutes..
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: I KNOW! you told me!
<CaptWho> anyone out there  have a link for eeebuntu?
<rww> This is obviously a problem with Ubuntu and not with iPhones. It's inconceivable that they could deliberately be set up by Apple to stop people from being able to sync from them with non-iTunes programs.
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: lol :)
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: just answering (23:53:32) kierge: RenatoSilva, your paranoia is getting the best of you
<rypervenche> quittix3: Then don't use Ubuntu. Problem solved.
<quittix3> thats the plan
<RenatoSilva> quittix3: I use both
<RenatoSilva> quittix3: I'm about 1h or more trying to recover my .bashrc of root
<kierge> rww, wow, you got away with that explaination.   amazing :)
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: ROFL? just take one from /etc/skel like the rest of the world
<quittix3> ive already broken ubuntu so many times im scared to touch everything.. lol im just trying to rescue everything off my hard drive before ubuntu makes it implode
<celthunder> RenatoSilva: or make a new one...
<RenatoSilva> quittix3: now I just remembered of my beloved PS1 I just lost with my bashrc replacement. I closed the last terminal with it. Now I need more two hows or so on remembering how that thing of colors work :D
<RenatoSilva> celthunder: I mostly took the skel version, just that 1. I saw a little diffs then used them rather 2. my beloved PS1 is gone and I'm on the way to recall how it was!
<quittix3> oh nooo nautilus has closed unexpectedly!
<quittix3> whats that? o_o
<Zimsky> I'm still having trouble with connecting
<celthunder> quittix3: a file browser...among other things
<seangrove> Hey all, I have a setup with lxc running on ubuntu, and I'm trying to mount a loop device in the container via `mknod -m660 /dev/loop0 b 7 0', but I'm getting an error: mknod: `/dev/loop0': Operation not permitted
<Zimsky> The console i'm trying to connect to is bukkit
<seangrove> (this is as root)
<celthunder> Zimsky: did you start it in a screen session
<seangrove> I thought it was perhaps a permissions issue, but I think it's actually a kernel problem
<seangrove> I don't have modprobe in the container though, so I'm wondering how I can get the container to be able to mount loop devices
<seangrove> I know this is probably a bit technical - any suggestions?
<celthunder> seangrove: worked for me...
<seangrove> What do you mean?
<Zimsky> eh, nvm
<celthunder> seangrove: i just tried making a loop device like that works fine...note if it is a kernel issue i'm not likely using the same one as ubuntu does
<quittix3> aghh
<KM0201> quittix3: whats wroong now?
<quittix3> I copyed my home folder to my downloads folder on accident and now it wont let me delete it
<Reikoku> sudo rm -rf foldername
<KM0201> yup.
<Reikoku> within your downloads folder
<KM0201> just pay attention you don't remove /home
<quittix3> umm.. im not sure exactly how to get there
<Reikoku> cd ~/Downloads
<celthunder> uhm shouldn't it not let you move /home to /home/use/downloads
<KM0201> celthunder: i was thinking the same thing
<quittix3> i copyed, not move
<KM0201> that should rip a hole in the space time continuum
<Reikoku> You can't move it there, he probably hard linked it
<KM0201> quittix3: even copy, i don't think it should let you do that
<quittix3> i used testdisk to copy an older home folder on my hard drive
<celthunder> same thing you can't copy a folder to a subfolder of itself...you can link it but..
<Reikoku> KM0201: I think it hard links it if you try
<Reikoku> Instead of actually copying it
<KM0201> hmm
<seangrove> celthunder: do you have the loop module loaded?
<Reikoku> Can't confirm as I don't have Nautilus installed
<Reikoku> Haven't used Linux for a while :P
<quittix3> lol i cant delete my home because im using a live cd.
<celthunder> seangrove: of course
<Reikoku> Oh lol
<celthunder> seangrove: kernel 2.6.39
<seangrove> Yeah, there's something happening in lxc here..
<celthunder> seangrove: lxc just makes a chroot no?
<Reikoku> Umm, so I'm going to blaspheme here but, how portable is unity? :P
<celthunder> seangrove: try making one without lxc
<rww> Reikoku: what do you mean by "portable"?
<celthunder> Reikoku: ? i don't think it's usable on a desktop...doesn't look / from what i tried feel too usable for a portable system either
<seangrove> celthunder: I can do it in the host, but not in the container - it's piggybacking off of the host kernel of course, but I'm getting this: mknod '/dev/loop6' 7:6 060660' failed: Operation not permitted
<celthunder> though if you mean canyou copy your settings from 1 comp to another type of portable ...yeah sure
<quittix3> wow. when you run out of space in ubuntu it gets unstable and freezes up. lovely.
<Reikoku> rww: I mean, how easy is it to port to another distro/unix-based OS?
<celthunder> quittix3: don't fill up / ? and i have systems with like 1 MB of free space that have been running for months
<Reikoku> celthunder: Felt gorgeous on my laptop, but Linux is a bit too power hungry for me to run on there
<rww> Reikoku: shouldn't be too hard, if your destination supports the current version of compiz
<Reikoku> I'm running NetBSD, I do have compiz
<mrdeb> what changes do you think will be in next lts
<Reikoku> Not sure how current it is :P
<wolf9s> Morning!
<celthunder> Reikoku: lol netbsd is usually not SUPER far behind ...comparatively...upstream...yeah usually it's not the most current
<celthunder> wolf9s: evening
<rww> mrdeb: The UDS for 12.04 hasn't happened yet, so there's nothing to base speculation on. #ubuntu-offtopic for baseless speculation.
<wolf9s> ^_^
<mrdeb> ok
<wolf9s> I want to study TCP/IP 。 How?
<Centallith> But just to be sure Thunderbird AND chrome are both default packages in 11.10 right? Wanted to make sure that wasn't also speculation.
<celthunder> Centallith: chrome and thunderbird are in the repo's yeah...
<rww> Centallith: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion (but I believe the answer is "yes thunderbird, no chromium"
<celthunder> wolf9s: what about it?
<Reikoku> celthunder: I think it's one of the 0.8.4 compiz builds
<audreyr> hi, can someone recommend a good rss reader for ubuntu?
<celthunder> wolf9s: tcp/ip the entire network stack? routing? what about it tcp/ip in itself is kind of useless without the rest around it
<rww> audreyr: liferea on GNOME, aKregator on KDE, Google Reader on the web
<pokoko222> how do i get started with opengl in ubuntu?
<Reikoku> I like Simple RSS
<wolf9s> I don't know how to start, or where to start.
<Kazilla> wolf9s: each computer is given a number. there, you've learnt it
<rww> audreyr: oh, newsbeuter on command-line
<celthunder> wolf9s: pick up a networking book ...
<Reikoku> Kazilla: That doesn't really explain TCP/IP :P
<celthunder> Kazilla: rofl
<celthunder> Kazilla: that also describes udp and a bunch of other stuff
<Reikoku> wolf9s: http://www.w3schools.com/tcpip/default.asp
<wolf9s> Kazilla: What number?
<jbermudes> Has anyone ever had their .bashrc file interpret a colon in a path declaration as a literal colon instead of a delimiter? I'm not using an escape character but it's still doing it :(
<Reikoku> pokoko222: What are you trying to do with OpenGL?
<audreyr> rww, Reikoku: thanks for the tips. trying liferea now :)
<celthunder> audreyr: newsbeuter i've heard good things about snownews i've used and isn't terrible
<pokoko222> Reikoku i will work through a book on graphics and it uses it
<h00k> wolf9s: studying TCP/IP isn't an Ubuntu related question, perhaps try a networking channel
<h00k> !alist | wolf9s
<h00k> !alis | wolf9s
<ubottu> wolf9s: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Reikoku> pokoko222: You're trying to program for opengl?
<Reikoku> or you're trying to make it run? :P
<wolf9s> 3Q everyone.
<pokoko222> Reikoku i want to simply use opengl for graphics apps :)
<audreyr> celthunder: cool, will try those too. I'm curious about if I'd like a command line rss reader
<pokoko222> to write graphics stuff what else
<Reikoku> pokoko222: If you want to write opengl you'll need some hefty books :P
<Reikoku> If you just want to run stuff it should run natively on either proprietary driver or I believe ati opensource
<pokoko222> Reikoku yeah but what library, what do i install on ubuntu
<pokoko222> i guess then i should go to windows for this
<Reikoku> Whichever proprietary video driver should work
<Reikoku> They install their own implementations of libgl
<Reikoku> You don't need to go to windows
<jamescarr> the application launcher will not slide away
<jamescarr> how can I make it slide away?
<jamescarr> it is frustrating
<kroq-gar78> hey guys. I think my laptop's HDD is dead. Is there any way to check? I'm on an uck-costomized Live Image running off a USB Card reader. can u help please?
<jamescarr> it obstructs my view
<kroq-gar78> jamescarr: do you have libreoffice open?
<jamescarr> no
<kroq-gar78> jamescarr: are you running 11.04 and Unity?
<celthunder> kroq-gar78: e2fsck?
<jamescarr> yes
<jamescarr> kroq-gar78, yes
<kroq-gar78> celthunder: how do I do that?
<kroq-gar78> jamescarr: what programs do you have open? I remember libreoffice and 2 other programs cause that problem
<kroq-gar78> though I can't remember the names of the other 2
<rsyring> Just re-installed nvidia drivers after kernel upgrade, now my second monitor is not detected correctly.  Suggestions?
<kroq-gar78> celthunder: ok my hdd doesn't even show up when I do "ls /dev/ | grep sd"
<kroq-gar78> or in GParted?
<Reikoku> Sounds phooked :(
<jamescarr> damn it
<kroq-gar78> jamescarr: ?
<kroq-gar78> Reikoku: as in dead?
<jamescarr> that app launcher
<jamescarr> annoys the F out of me
<klaxian> i did an update today and somehow my package management is now broken.  every apt-get command I do gives me something like "update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-xconfig.1.gz is already managed by x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf"
<jamescarr> it will not go away unless I restart X
<kroq-gar78> jamescarr: ah.... what programs do you have open?
<Reikoku> kroq-gar78: Sounds like it :S
<jamescarr> xchat, intelliJ, terminal and gvim
<klaxian> everything gives me that alternatives error and i can't install or remove anyting
<klaxian> any ideas?
<kroq-gar78> jamescarr: ok, none I have ever encountered... try doing a quick google search: "unity launcher won't hide"
<Jordan_U> kroq-gar78: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<klaxian> any way i can repair dpkg and/or apt?  apt-get -f doesn't help
<Centallith> klaxian have you checked your software sources in the Ubuntu software center.
<kroq-gar78> Jordan_U: sorry for the dumb question, but how do I pastebin? is there a "!pastebin" message that ubottu recognizes here in IRC?
<kroq-gar78> !pastebin | kroq-gar78
<ubottu> kroq-gar78, please see my private message
<klaxian> yes.  sources are good.  i did install nvidia-current from xswat ppa.  perhaps that caused the problem?
<klaxian> tho now i can't remove it, can't change anything
<klaxian> i tried installing nvidia-current from ubuntu repo and got the same problem
<klaxian> i tried reinstalling libmesa and got the same error again
<klaxian> i can't do anything with apt or dpkg without that error
<kroq-gar78> Jordan_U: here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646188/
<hylian> anyone know why gnome 3 refuses to let you add programs to your favorites list in 10.04?
<rww> hylian: GNOME 3 isn't in the official repositories for any current version of Ubuntu, and thus is not supported in #ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> kroq-gar78: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<hylian> rww, but i didn't have to install it, it is on ubuntu 10.04 vanilla... they have on the distro something they don't support?
<rww> hylian: GNOME 3 is not on Ubuntu 10.04 vanilla.
<hylian> rww, all you have to do is type gnome-shell --replace. don't have to download a thing.
<rww> hylian: "gnome-shell" and "GNOME 3" are different things
<hylian> rww, strange, this is a vanilla install, and when i type the command i geta very "gnome 3" ish looking gui. maybe i am getting somehting mixed up here?
<rww> and in answer to "why doesn't gnome-shell 2.28 let you add programs to your favorites list", I say "I have no idea, but gnome-shell 2.28 is old and from back when gnome-shell was horrible, so don't use it"
<kroq-gar78> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646193/
<rww> hylian: GNOME Shell is the default user interface for GNOME 3. The version of gnome-shell in lucid is from GNOME 2.28, when it wasn't default and was also terrible. gnome-shell is also not installed by default in Lucid, though it is in the repositories and thus supported here.
<kroq-gar78> hylian: just for curiosity, run this: dpkg -s gnome-shell | grep Version
<kroq-gar78> hylian: oh nevermnd
<hylian> kroq-gar78, Version: 2.28.1~git20091125-1ubuntu0.2
<kroq-gar78> hylian: yeah it's the default from lucid
<hylian> kroq-gar78, well thanks for the help. hmm. i just wanted to try out gnome 3, since i am not a huge unity fan.
<Centallith> doesn't sudo apt-get install gnome-session from a recovery console solve all of this or am I missing the point?
<hylian> Centallith, yeah, i cna get back, but I am not trying too. :) i want to see what gnome 3 is like.
<Klevi|PC> This is something that should be damn simple but i've never managed to figure it out. How can I execute a desktop shortcut on a computer I'm SSHing into?
<Centallith> It's nice, I used it for a while hylian. Now I am on kde and loving it.
<hylian> ok thanks all for letting me pick ur brains! :)
<hylian> Centallith, if i could somehow get kde3, then maybe. i ran to gnome from kde4 because of how prettified it is. if i could somehow remove all the pretty from kde 4, then i would be happy again.
<kroq-gar78> hylian: unity isn't in 10.04, unless you want to upgrade to 11.04 or 10.10 )netbook)
<rww> StarSky_1: FloodBot1 is not sentient.
<hylian> kroq-gar78, yeah, not interested. i like to stay with the lts's. i hate unity, which is why I am trying out gnome 3.
<Centallith> if you are not looking for pretty then Gnome 3 isn't the answer. It is more prettified than KDE 4.
<kroq-gar78> hylian: ah cool
<Neoncamouflage> In terms of function over looks, Gnome 3 better than Gnome 2.x?
<hylian> Centallith, yeah, but i have limited choices here. i am not willing to go lxde, for instance. gnome 2 is here for a finite time only.
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<kroq-gar78> hylian: there's also xfce4 and kde. I prefer xfce
<Centallith> hylian have you tried Enlightenment 17? it is not as pretty.
<hylian> Centallith, yeah, not my first choice either. to be honest the one i hate the least is currently gnome 3. If i  could leave it gnome 2 forever, that would be fine with me.
<rww> wait for Ubuntu 11.10, install GNOME Shell, enable GNOME 3 Fallback
<Centallith> Yeah, as of right now Gnome 3 is a bad option. Super unstable. Wait for oneric.
<rww> at which point it will be slightly less super unstable
<hylian> rww, good idea, but i am gonna wait till 12.04. i like the lts versions the best.
<rww> that works too
<hylian> thanks all for heaing me out.
 * hylian wishes gnome 2 would be picked up by some peeps, and re named so i can use it 4 ever.
<MidnightFox> allo folks
<MidnightFox> i have a question if any one might be up to the task in helping me with it
<rww> best to ask it and see if anyone is :P
<MidnightFox> ok i'm a windows user, go on laugh at me but i'm mainly a gamer and most of my games require windows, how ever it's taht time of year where i need to do a full reinstall of everything to clean out the computer of all it's junk files.
<Centallith> Go on...
<peayness> is there a help channel
<aku_> apakah ada yang bisa membaca tulisanku?
<Centallith> You found it.
<MidnightFox> i have 2 HDD's one is a 1.5TB HDD the other is a empty 250GB HDD. can i take a short cut and change the boot order in the bios so that the 250GB HDD is read first so i can just install Win7 on there w/o having to wipe out the win7 instal thats on the 1.5TH HDD
<rww> !id | aku_
<ubottu> aku_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<mnewton> Can someone help me with security on Ubuntu. How do i make it so a program cant use the internet? Does ubuntu have a firewall preinstalled or do i need to get one?
<rww> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<peayness> is there any utility availiable to give more control over a laptop touchpad
<Centallith> Or download firestarter. Good firewall GUI with an install wizard and everything.
<peayness> running ubuntu
<aku_> bagaimana cara mendapatkan brouser conkueror KDE?
<rww> aku_: English here, please.
<rww> Zimsky: please don't CTCP our bots, btw. It makes them angry. You won't like them when they're angry.
<Guest89868> :bn
<aku_> why to the KDE brouser
<MidnightFox> i only ask cause if i can take this short cut, it would save me hours in moving and burning files to DVD
<rww> MidnightFox: Perhaps you're looking for ##windows?
<MidnightFox> i didn't know that channel was there, forgive me.
<peayness> i need mouse help
<peayness> is there any utility availiable to give more control over a laptop touchpad
<Chiku|dc> hi I got problem with make install http://www.pastie.org/2229786
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> i am using ubuntu on my mac. it seems 11.04 has built in HFS filesystem drivers. i can read files and stuff off my mac drive
<LordDragon> however, some stuff i cant access
<LordDragon> certain folders are locked
<LordDragon> how can i access them?
<LordDragon> i think the last time i went through this, i had to change the user permission number on my ubuntu install partition to make it recognize apple's premission number or smoething
<Centallith> sudo nautilus and then change permissions.
<Centallith> Just don't do it to /var
<xangua> !gksu | Centallith
<ubottu> Centallith: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<LordDragon> Centallith, what do i change the permissions on? everything except /var in ubuntu ?
<Centallith> On EVERYTHING? Well in that case you would need to make your account root.
<Centallith> You can do so in user account settings.
<starlon> What tool can I use to check my hard drive for errors?
<eagleserver> fsck
<LordDragon> i think last time i rebooted the computer into root, then globally changed the permission level number on my ubuntu partition to match the mac's drive permissions
<LordDragon> but i dont remeber what number that is
<eagleserver> starlon, man fsck in terminal
<starlon> kk
<kalinka> hi, I'm having problem with ld command, although I have put library path to both /etc/ld.so.conf.d/mylib.conf and the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable into .bashrc and run the command sudo ldconfig. ld still cannot find my library
<kalinka> the library name is libcuda.so
<kalinka> in /usr/lib/nvidia-current
<kalinka> I can see it clearly there
<Jordan_U> starlon: Fsck will check the *filesystem*, which may be what you want. smartctrl will check the drive (as in check for hardware problems with the drive).
<starlon> Oh yeah that's what I want to do; check the hardware for problems. Thanks.
<starlon> Do I need to run that from the live cd?
<Jordan_U> starlon: No. And if you prefer a GUI you can use "Disk Utility", which comes with Ubuntu.
<starlon> kk thanks :)
<Jordan_U> starlon: You're welcome :)
<LordDragon> how can i change the userID on an account from a root shell? whats the command
 * RenatoSilva has recovered his PS1, pretty much like it was originally. It was a damm 01;38;05;208m color code!
<Neoncamouflage> Probably a stupid question, but why do some bash scripts have "done" at the end and others do not? What does this do?
<rww> Neoncamouflage: "done" is the closing statement of a bash "do" loop.
<plustax> having an issue. I click skype to open it and use it. The icon with an x in it goes to my taskbar and Im not able to use the program or launch its interface
<rww> (used with for, while, until, etc.)
<Neoncamouflage> See, stupid question. :P Thanks rww.
<RenatoSilva> Neoncamouflage: not sure but done is end of while statement, for example
<plustax> I tried uninstalling skype and reinstalling to no avail
<Neoncamouflage> I have one of the scripts up looking at it and there is a do loop in it, so that makes sense.
<RenatoSilva> Neoncamouflage: you sounded like a single done alone at the end of file out of nothing :P
<Neoncamouflage> RenatoSilva: That's what I thought they were, I had no idea why people were putting them there. Not very far into bash scripting just yet myself.
<rww> Neoncamouflage: fyi, #bash is probably more useful for bash questions
<Neoncamouflage> I didn't know that channel existed, will join now. Thanks. :)
<plustax> anyone help me?
<goma> Hello. I'm configuring ufw with gufw and I want to Deny everything Outgoing except HTTP and SSL - how do i do this?
<nit-wit> plustax, never used skype personally but I assume you can make a launcher
<nit-wit> plustax, if it is installed corectly.
<plustax> it is indeed.
<plustax> I just cant run it
<nit-wit> plustax, do you know how to make a launcher
<plustax> yeah I made one
<plustax> still doesnt work
<plustax> even opening it from terminal doesnt work
<plustax> It puts the skype icon in my taskbar but its gray and has an x through it.
<nit-wit> plustax, is it/usr/bin/skype
<plustax> I can screencap if need be
<goma> hello
<goma> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<plustax> nit-wit, I just looked
<plustax> its not in there
<nit-wit> plustax, I'm not familiar with skype so the lauch I suspect is nopt there, sorry  don't really know.
<nit-wit> *not
<punkinhell> HEY GUYS, HERE IS A PROBLEM THAT I WOULD NEED HELP FOR......I HAVE A SET OF FILES IN SERVER1 AND SAME SET OF FILE BUT WITH UPDATED DATA IN SERVER2....I NEED TO SYNC BOTH THE SET FO FILES...HOW DO I DO THAT....R8 NOW I JUST FTP INTO IT AND JUST COPY THE FILES...... I'M SURE THERE MUST BE AN ELEGANT SOLUTION FOR THIS PROBLEM SINCE I JUST HAVE TO UPDATE THE SET OF FILES INSTEAD OF COPYING THEM IN WHOLE....
<goma> I'm setting up the firewall. I don't want to allow everything out. What should I whitelist? I tried whitelisting ports 443 and 80 - but I couldn't access the internet. Why?
<rww> punkinhell: I strongly recommend you toggle your capslock key off.
<punkinhell> rww : i just wanted to highlight my question
<alexleon> hello i think i have a java problem in my firefox nd i go to java website nd it says i need to update
<Neoncamouflage> punkinhell: That's not highlighting, that's making people not read it.
<Centallith> Well that is the wrong way to do it.
<RenatoSilva> yay http://i.imgur.com/3hEQf.png
<punkinhell> Neoncamouflage : should i repost the question then??
<nit-wit> plustax, I found this link you may find it helpul, not sure. http://ubuntuguide.net/install-skype-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-3264-bit
<Centallith> Revise it a bit, reduce the yelling, then sure.
<RenatoSilva> how to run a command after a sudo automatically?
<Neoncamouflage> ^This
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> how can i tell if im running the 64 bit version of ubuntu or the 32 bit version?
<rww> LordDragon: What's the output of uname -m?
<LordDragon> i686
<rww> LordDragon: 32-bit
<LordDragon> 32 bit i guess then
<LordDragon> are there are advantages to running 64 bit version?
<Centallith> Minor increase in processing power and speed I believe.
<prt1990> hey
<prt1990> hii
<LordDragon> oh ok. i didnt think i could get more than 4gb of ram in 32bit
<LordDragon> but it seems to show all 12Gb
<rww> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rww> Ubuntu detects RAM size and installs the PAE kernel if it's useful.
<LordDragon> oh. i must be using the PAE then
<LordDragon> coolness
<LordDragon> brb
<jonathon> What is the best way to burn an *.mkv file to DVD? I tried Devede but the formating wasn't right, my DVD player read disc error and computer played empty file.
<Neoncamouflage> rww, So if Ubuntu automatically installs the PAE kernel, there's really no point in installing 64 over 32, right? As you take advantage of the extra RAM regardless.
 * Descriptioned Good Morning.
<BryanWB> how can i disable multiple system services at once? i knew how to do this w/ sysv init scripts but no idea for upstart jobs
<rww> nothingspecial: for most users, there is no noticible difference in performance between 32-bit with PAE and 64-bit, no.
<rww> nothingspecial: sorry, mistab
<rww> Neoncamouflage: ^^
<Neoncamouflage> lol
<BryanWB> $ sudo update-rc.d -f service_name remove   # but how to do the same for upstart jobs?
<rww> BryanWB: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<BryanWB> rww, ouch that's pretty crude, tks
<bullgard4> What is the function of my Natty directory /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID>? It is empty.
<majuk_> Hey all. General question: I have a collection of MP3s, most are VBR but some aren't. Anyone know a command line tool that can tell me which are encoded in VBR?
<shareef> hi everyone.. can anyone tell me what would be the best appleIIgs emulator for ubuntu?
<majuk_> 'file' just says they're 128kbps
<weda> hi
<m0n> hi guys. Wondering if i could get some help with ubuntu 11.04 and bluetooth/wireless issue on my laptop. Wireless works fine, but the bluetooth side of the wireless card does not work. Any help at all would be much appreciated. Laptop is a Toshiba NB550D
<syclopse> is anybody having good experience is qt.?
<syclopse> I am facing problem in displaying image captured from the webcam in qt
<Jordan_U> syclopse: #qt would be a better place to ask.
<syclopse> jordan_u: can i have link for that.?
<tripelb> Hi, I found lxdream_0.9.1_i386.deb the Dreamcast emulator on a web page. What is the correct method of installing it? I normally use apt-get
<Jordan_U> syclopse: You are on a chat network with multiple channels. Right now you are in the channel "#ubuntu", which is for Ubuntu support questions. This is another channel, "#qt", for qt support. To join the channel #qt type "/join #qt" into your client (without the quotes).
<C_Smith> hey, I can't start Transmission, and I on the System Monitor, I notice Transmission starts up as "Transmission GTK", and I also have a process called Transmission GT that I can't kill (it had been labeled as "Zombie" before I even tried ending the process), is there anything short of relogging that can fix this?
<C_Smith> I'd prefer not to relog because I'm installing a bunch of software.
<tertl3> C_Smith, sudo system-monitor, then kill it
<C_Smith> ok
<tertl3> that work?
<mr_as_khan> hi guys
<mr_as_khan> i need help
<saptarshi> Ex-Chat
<mr_as_khan> when i call from skype my system stop working  (work very slowly) could you help me
<k_sze> What GUI text editor is there for Xubuntu that supports multiple character encodings?
<k_sze> e.g. GB18030, Big5, etc.
<mr_as_khan> i  also tells you this is happening after i install updates
<C_Smith> well, sudo system-monitor does nothing, and sudo gnome-system-monitor brings it up, but only shows the processes that are root.
<C_Smith> in other words, sudo doesn't fix this,
<C_Smith> I tried killing it via Terminal naming it's pid, and that did nothing.
<intlkleinblue> I just reinstalled Evolution after uninstalling it yesterday
<intlkleinblue> never tried it before, I assumed it was as bloated as it was when I tried it ~10 months ago
<intlkleinblue> but after looking for alternatives and getting discouraged, I reinstalled it
<intlkleinblue> however, the whole message thing in the notification area is gone now
<intlkleinblue> how do I bring it back for Evolution now?
<m0n> intlkleinblue, did you install evolution-plugins? there should be a notifications/indicator plugin for it.
<tripelb> what does THIS do?   sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<m0n> tripelb, that installs a debian package
<m0n> i believe
<C_Smith> tripelb, that installs a .deb package via dpkg.
<m0n> :)
<m0n> i'm going to repeate myself, but i haven't received a response to this question yet...
<m0n> hi guys. Wondering if i could get some help with ubuntu 11.04 and bluetooth/wireless issue on my laptop. Wireless works fine, but the bluetooth side of the wireless card does not work. Any help at all would be much appreciated. Laptop is a Toshiba NB550D.
<uRock> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tripelb> ok mon mOn m0n  I want to install ... lxdream_0.9.1_i386.deb .. It's a Dreamcast emulator.  [guess everthing runs fine so I'm stepping out.]
<tripelb> ubottu's bluetooth link does not work
<ubottu> tripelb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uRock> shame on ubottu
<tripelb> oops works the second time
<tripelb> shame on me
<uRock> lol
<tripelb> or ?
<uRock> WorkForMe(TM)
<tripelb> how do I install lxdream_0.9.1_i386.deb  .. someone on #reddit said do  sudo dpkg -i package.deb  --- my experience is sudo apt-get ----- so I'm branching out.
<uRock> the sudo dpkg command looks correct
<dunbar> what happened when you sudo dpkg -i lxdream_0.9.1_i386.deb?
<m0n> tripelb, what you would do is sudo dpkg -i lxdream.0.9.1_i386.deb
<C_Smith> so, I couldn't get sudo gnome-system-monitor to show the transmission-gt process, but when run regularly, the process is still there, any other suggestions?
<m0n> depending on the installer you may need some extra options but generally that should do it.
<C_Smith> like I said, I tried killing it via command line, and that didn't do anything.
<tripelb> ah so.. m0n
<tripelb> ty m0n
<m0n> ;)
<uRock> C_Smith: do you have htop installed
<C_Smith> not to my knowledge, no.
<uRock> it is like top, but prettier and makes killing things via CLI much easier
<uRock> to install it just run sudo apt-get htop
<m0n> uRock, i've run through that... it has a bluetooth module installed, bluez is installed etc etc, it's just that the bluetooth module does NOT work. Says bluetooth is disabled, click on the turn on bluetooth button it blanks out.
<C_Smith> well, I'd install it if I didn't have 45 games installing via the software center.
<m0n> i've read somewhere that the ID for the bluetooth module loads the incorrect (toshiba_bluetooth) module when it should load the ath3k module
<tripelb> m0n it "cannot access archive" (It's on a webpage not in an archive.)
<C_Smith> and it's tough to stop that many.
<uRock> m0n, I own no bluetooth stuffs, so I can't be of much help there
<m0n> fair enough. *sigh* funny thing is it works perfectly fine in xubuntu.... :(
<uRock> eek, that is a lot of stuff to have going at the same time in USC
<C_Smith> 45 packages including mostly games, and the Kubuntu and Xubuntu desktop environments.
<m0n> tripelb,  you will need to save the deb package to your computer
<m0n> then run the command
<uRock> C_Smith: do you have a SNickers bar, you aren't going anywhere for a while
<C_Smith> guess I'll wait till tomorrow, restart, and see if this persists,
<tripelb> m0n at what location will the dpkg package expect to find the file of interest. Ie where should I put it.
<m0n> c_smith i find that using cli for installing packages to be MUCH quicker and more descriptive than the software centre gui
<C_Smith> I know, it's getting late here, so I'll just let it run overnight, hopefully it aint still running that torrent.... kinda doubt it as the process is labeled as zombies.
<m0n> anywhere.... more than likely save it to your downloads folder
<C_Smith> I'm not afraid to use command line (if that's what you're talking about) IF I know the package I'm looking for,
<m0n> then start up terminal, go to your downloads folder and run the package.
<C_Smith> but for just browsing, I use software center, I just use command line for installing everything else, VB, SBM, etc.
<m0n> fair enuff C_Smith, if i find a package i like, i generally put it into a text file, and when i rebuild my box i have a recollection of software i like and can quickly do it via CLI
 * m0n shrugs
<C_Smith> same here,
<C_Smith> sometimes I have to use the net to find the repo if the repo changed, though, but I tend to use apt-get, A LOT.
<C_Smith> well, I'm off, gonna see if this process persists in not being killable tomorrow.
<dunbar> so did it install tripelb?
<bullgard4_> What is the function of my empty Natty directory /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID>?
<tripelb> dunbar, I dont know where to put it so that dpkg will find the file. Do you know where?
<dunbar> where is it now
<m0n> tripelb,  download the file to your downloads directory (eg /home/<yourusernamehere>/Downloads
<tripelb> NP will do that m0n
<sunit> I am giving sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 restart and getting sudo: must be setuid root. please help
<thomi> Does anyone know how I can find out "what packages were updated on my system yesterday"?
<m0n> then go to your terminal and type in cd /home/<yourusernamehere/Downloads press enter, then type in sudo dpkg -i <thefileofthe.deb>
<navigator76> ciao
<Jordan_U> thomi: Look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<thomi> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> thomi: You're welcome.
<tharaka> hi I need a help on installing apc. I tried sudo pecl install apc. but it gives me an error saying sh: phpize: not found
<tharaka> ERROR: `phpize' failed
<tharaka> what is the reason for that
<tharaka> can anyone help me please
<tharaka> hi can anyone help me please???
<tripelb> m0n, success (it's happening) but: I downloaded it and still It could not find it. Then I looked and I couldnt find it either. So I was clicking on the download link at the bottom of the webpage to see if there were 2 folders named Downloads and it started installing. (no argueing with success bu it's baffeling)
<bullgard4_> thomi: Use Synaptic > File > History > July2011 > 07/17/2011
<`blackmk4> would someone mind answering a few questions about briding adapters under linux?
<m0n> tripelb, cool. Once it's fully downloaded try using terminal to run the package install ;)
<Lasers> bullgard4_: How will you do it once synaptic is phased out of default installations (in the future)?
<tripelb> I clicked install on the gui thing already.
<tripelb> m0n
<m0n> ah or that will do
<m0n> heh
<m0n> i'm a CLI kind of guy ;)
<bullgard4_> Lasers: I will install Synaptic by hand.
<punkinhell> is there any command in FTP to transfer only the updated portions of files like the rsync command???
<thomi> punkinhell: No, I'm pretty sure there's not.
<Dulak> punkinhell: no, for ftp you have to retransmit the entire file to get updates
<arunkumar413> synaptic not showing the latest version of chromium browser inspite of reloading. The installed version is 12 and the latest version is 14
<tyl> hi is it possible to use httpd.conf instead of apache.conf?
<punkinhell> but i see that rsync is much slower than normal FTP
<tyl> the default configuration forces apache2 to use apache2.conf instead of httpd.conf
<fips4d> hi
<tripelb> m0n do I have to start it from terminal. I suppose I need to learn that for myself. My camera doesnt work in skype unless I start skype from terminal.  My cam does work in omegle as I found out. they should call it "bag o' dicks" tho. I could tell they could see me. They kept clicking off. Or askig for boobs. I kept clicking off too. It waa boring.
<m0n> so in looking for a fix for my bluetooth it seems that ubuntu assigns my bluetooth the incorrect driver. It tries to use toshiba_bluetooth when it should be using ath3k (being a AR3011 bluetooth card). Any one know how to get this working?
<tripelb> Oh a0n , apologies for off-topic. hangs head
<bullgard4_> punkinhell: I grepped for »update« in 'man ftp' and got no output.
<punkinhell> well thanks guys, just thought i should ask around b4 reinventing the wheel
<m0n> tripelb not sure. probably not. i've never really had to install a deb package tbh ;)
<fips4d> i'm getting this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/441240/
<fips4d> what's the issue?
<tripelb> m0n, now how do I start it? will it be in the menus?
<arunkumar413> hi friends, i'm unable to update the chromium browser. plz help
<tripelb> m0n, it's not in wine. I think I'll go look at the help pages. THanks.
<tripelb> arunkumar413, it updates itself.
<bhuey> what's an easy way of setting up NAT on my machine ? URL ?
<madmn> is there a centos channel i have a problem trying to connect my wireless
<madmn> is there a centos channel i have a problem trying to connect my wireless
<bullgard4_> bhuey: You usually do not set up NAT on  your machine but rather on your router.
<dunbar> its #centos
<bhuey> bullgard4_: I prefer my machine for better networking control
<ozatomic> hi guys, when i start my system i get the message "mountall: disconnected from plymouth" what is this from
<thomi> Hi, on the 15th I installed the latest updates, which included a new Qt version,  linux kernel, and video drivers, end ever since then my window decoration theme in unity looks really ugly. Has anyone here heard about this before? Does anyone know what the issue might be?
<tripelb> m0n, can I pm you?
<eagleserver> madmn, whats problem?
<m0n> sure
<m0n> sorry at work so doing 2 things at once
<madmn> i am trying to connect my wireless in centos i have the live cd but i am not having any luck
<madmn> i am back in ubuntu trying to get info on how i can do that
<soulis77-SE> Hi all, a very basic question. I'm installing a new VPS server and want to disable root login. Now before that I need to set up a new user account. I want to know which permissions the user should have? I also would like to be able to edit files, install software and reboot system.
<madmn> why would you not want root soulis77-SE
<bhuey> anybody here know about setting up static interfaces directly ? is /etc/network/interfaces deprecated ?
<Autodidactite> Does anyone know why in 10.04 the "Keep Aligned" option is still stuck on
<Autodidactite> ?
<astraljava> bhuey: If you use NetworkManager, then yes. You need to do that by using the nm-applet.
<bhuey> what about via command line remotely ?
<Myrtti> madmn: ubuntu has root disabled
<Autodidactite> madmn, sudo is your friend
<soulis77-SE> madmn: Easier to hack, or well they know the username. It is a server, remote host, not my local computer.
<Dulak> bhuey: it's not deprecated, but any interface setup in /etc/network/interfaces won't be managed by network manager.
<fips4d> i'm getting this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/441240/
<fips4d> what's the issue?
<Dulak> bhuey: so it's either/or, not deprecated.
<madmn> what would your user that create need to do then soulis77-SE
<bullgard4_> bhuey: Please read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation. Having done so, please put here in this channel a more specific question.
<Flannel> bullgard4_: I don't think that's relevant.
<madmn> soulis77-SE, you can set the permissions for the new user that you make and give any access to that user that you want that user to have
<bullgard4_> Flannel: Ah! What do you think is relevant?
<soulis77-SE> madmn: install, remove software, edit most files, reboot system, setting up LAMP. So Sudo is needed
<madmn> its pretty easy to give that kinda access to a user
<sloth> Can someone tell me how to scan my network for the ip adresses of the other users?
<madmn> just be carefull who you give access to what
<soulis77-SE> madmn: Yes but I then want to disable root login but don't want to lock myself out from the system by mot be able to edit the sshd_config
<Autodidactite> sloth, nmap
<bullgard4_> sloth: nmap
<Flannel> bhuey: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-fixed-ip-address.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#static-ip-addressing gives you GUI and manual methods of setting static IPs (it still uses /etc/network/interfaces)
<Dulak> sloth: arp -n
<KeLv_MaNu> Sloth, access your router and you can view the ip
<Autodidactite> Yes arp also
<sloth> yes but how do i see their PC names?
<sloth> it only shows me there are 3 active hosts
<sloth> not whos who
<madmn> as far as i know soulis77-SE root is disabled by default
<Autodidactite> Some don't do that KeLv_MaNu
<Dulak> sloth: find the ip, then run 'smbclient -L ip.address.here'
<madmn> the user that you made when you installed should be close to root
<KeLv_MaNu> ah ok
<madmn> then you can do such commands
<sloth> I can't find the ip
<soulis77-SE> madmn: No this is a VPS server set up by a Service Provider. My only way of access is the root at the moment.
<madmn> and if the need be you can use su do for the stuff you need
<Autodidactite> sloth, I believe nmap will tell you there computer names, even the OS type
<sloth> whats the nmap command to list them, if there is
<KeLv_MaNu> with my router i can view the ip addresses of the pcs that are connected to my network
<madmn> is this ubuntu box soulis77-SE
<WarOp> Just curious with ubuntu 10.10 are you still able to configure the login window wallpaper
<sloth> It does Autodidactite but i can't isolte their IPs
<Autodidactite> Cool, KeLv_MaNu is it a Netgear?
<soulis77-SE> madmn: 10.04
<KeLv_MaNu> nope, D-Link
<Autodidactite> I don't know exactly what you mean sloth
<WarOp> I know if you went into Login Window in 8.10 then it'd allow you to install custom login windows
<sloth> ok, I want to find the ip adress of my brothers computer
<Autodidactite> Cool KeLv_MaNu, yes I have seen that in D-Link also
<bullgard4_> sloth: For example ~$ nmap -sP 192.168.178.0/24 obtains with me the hostnames also.
<sloth> i'
<sloth> i'll try it
<Autodidactite> Can you sit at your brothers computer sloth?
<sloth> I can, but thats not the point
<sloth> i want to know how to do it remotely
<Autodidactite> Sure of course
<Dulak> I told you how to do it.
<WarOp> Use a sniffer
<Dulak> bullgard4_ also gave you a good way to do it
<bhuey> Flannel: what about command line ? this is a remote machine
<Flannel> bhuey: See the second link, the serverguide one.
<bullgard4_> What is the function of my empty Natty directory /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID>?
<Autodidactite> So no one knows why the "Keep Aligned" option is still stuck on in 11.04?
<ossnoss> Couldn't get my d-link wifi to work at all. Had to plug right in.
<Autodidactite> That can happen
<Autodidactite> I have found D-Link to be very buggy
<m0n> i've found alot of manufacturers to have very buggy linux support
<m0n> atheros, d-link to name a few.... :P
<KeLv_MaNu> thats true m0n
<Autodidactite> True m0n but Modems/ Router are OS agnostic
<KeLv_MaNu> linux always left behind
<fips4d> i'm getting this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/441240/
<fips4d> what's the issue?
<ossnoss> I haven't used linux in years, just installed this ubuntu now on my windows box. I'm liking what I see so far.
<m0n> Autodidactite, this is true.
<saikat> hi all
<Autodidactite> It's all in the browser
<Autodidactite> Hi there saikat
<KeLv_MaNu> hi saikat welcome
<Autodidactite> Cool ossnoss
<Autodidactite> I only use Ubuntu Linux nowadays
<saikat> I have a problem in ubuntu 11.04
<Autodidactite> I just got sick of dealing with Windows hoo har
<Autodidactite> What problem is that saikat?
<KeLv_MaNu> Winsucks
<KeLv_MaNu> xD
<Autodidactite> Microshaft Windblows
<saikat> Is there any way to recover the user passwd in ubuntu 11.04?
<Autodidactite> Not that I am aware of saikat
<Dulak> saikat: you can boot recovery mode and then change the password, but it'd be really hard to recover the password
<saikat> i have forgotten the passwd & also not able to log in in single user mode as the menu is in hidden option
<Autodidactite> saikat, any other accounts on the system?
<saikat> no
<Dulak> saikat: hold down left shift as it boots to get the grub menu
<KeLv_MaNu> log in as root if you know the pass
<saikat> root user has not created
<KeLv_MaNu> the root user is always there
<KeLv_MaNu> i guess
<sunit> I am trying to run postgres and getting error as Insecure directory in $ENV{PATH} while running with -T switch at /usr/bin/pg_ctlcluster line 63.                                                                          [fail]
<Flannel> saikat: LiveCD
<Dulak> it's there just locked with no password
<Autodidactite> I didn't know you could do that KeLv_MaNu. Nice one, I have never had to that
<terxx> \quit
<saikat> in recovery mode there i found a option....its root.,...Drop to root shell promt
<KeLv_MaNu> hehe
<saikat> i think i can change the passwd now
<KeLv_MaNu> its like login as admin in windows to erase the user pw
<Autodidactite> Cool
<Autodidactite> I must remember this
<saikat> thanks every one
<saikat> i change the user passwd now
<soulis77-SE> When disable the root login, Can I still log in as another user and then thange to root? Or to use su command for root account?
<KeLv_MaNu> nice saikat ;-)
<KeLv_MaNu> soulis, i guess you can use su command
<Blue1> you prolly want to use su -
<Myrtti> soulis77-SE: use sudo for everything
<Myrtti> soulis77-SE: not su
<KeLv_MaNu> yes sudo
<KeLv_MaNu> su is for login as super user
<Blue1> KeLv_MaNu: yes - but there is a diff between su and su -
<KeLv_MaNu> i didnt knew that blue
<Dulak> sudo -i
<Myrtti> Blue1: and su - is not encouraged either
<Dulak> not su, not su -, use 'sudo -i'
<KeLv_MaNu> and the "-i" is for?
<Dulak> interactive shell
<al_nz1> whats wrong with sshfs user@192.168.70.102 -p 443 /mnt/windows ? I get mssing host error?
<KeLv_MaNu> oohh
<Dulak> it gives you a properly configured root shell, which su doesn't always do.
<Blue1> Dulak: yes
<soulis77-SE> ok, but I want to disable root login from ssh but still be able to access the account. Can I login as xxxx and the su - to root ?
<KeLv_MaNu> good to know that blue, thx
<fips4d> i'm getting this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/441240/
<soulis77-SE> Or will it be locked since i disable root loginb?
<fips4d> what's the issue?
<Blue1> al_nz1: not sure but isn't 443 used by samba?
<Lasers> fips4d: "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" -- and you tried to use Debian package on Ubuntu system.
<sloth> so... how do i reveal the active ips through a scan?
<KeLv_MaNu> soulis you can still use the sudo command
<Dulak> soulis77-SE: if you disable root in sshd_config, you can still be root, you just can't login directly as root.  If however you lock root with system tools, you cannot use su, and would only be able to use sudo
<soulis77-SE> Ok, thanks everyone. I'm disable root login in sshd_config and login as another user and then change to su - whenever needed.
<soulis77-SE> eeShe6ai!
<soulis77-SE> is not a good passoword for a root account. Or how many signs do you all use?  10, 15 or more?
<Myrtti> soulis77-SE: ubuntu doesn't come with root password enabled
<lonix> soulis77-SE: dont use a root password
<wildbat> soulis77-SE: why not just sudo -i or -s ~?
<Dulak> enabling root is just opening an attack vector for no good reason
<Autodidactite> Yes I agree totally, sudo -i all the way
<KeLv_MaNu> soulis you can use the same pw of your user account
<KeLv_MaNu> if you want
<Autodidactite> Yes it is very easy once you know how
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: that's very horrible advice
<KeLv_MaNu> well its better than not assign a pw at all
<Autodidactite> What?
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: just because it's less crappy than another option isn't a good reason to give 'less crappy' advice.
<soulis77-SE> hey i changed it to 20 characters and then user account is different.
<KeLv_MaNu> haha
<soulis77-SE> And the root will be disabled when I set up some more stuff on the server.
<Autodidactite> I thought you people were talking about doing sudo or sudo -i
<KeLv_MaNu> just saying
<bullgard4_> What is the function of my empty Natty directory /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID>?
<KeLv_MaNu> sorry if you didnt liked it
<KeLv_MaNu> if you have a good pass you can use it for both accounts
<Autodidactite> I don't know KeLv_MaNu
<KeLv_MaNu> anyone have to know that
<Autodidactite> Oops I meant bullgard4
<KeLv_MaNu> sorry, not anyone have to know that*
<Autodidactite> I don't know bullgard4
<fips4d> Lasers: no, vice versa, actually...ubuntu packages on a debian system...
<Autodidactite> bullgard4, have you tried to search engine it?
<fips4d> Lasers: are you able to retrieve this key?
<lonix> what was the battery info command again ?
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: please stop giving bad advice
<Lasers> fips4d: No. I didn't bother to look for it. >_>
<Autodidactite> Was there mention of enabling the root account?
<Dulak> yes
<KeLv_MaNu> i just want to keep it simple
<bullgard4_> Autodidactite: If you had a closer look at the problem you would have seen that this problem is not amenable to googleing.
<tuxx-> lonix: acpi -b
<Autodidactite> Yes the mysterious folder, I was just checking your process so far
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: it's bad advice, if a password is compromised, regardless of how good it is, you lost 2 accounts, including root, for the price of 1 password.  It's just not a good idea.
<KeLv_MaNu> i know that risk
<lonix> tuxx-: thanks mate
<Autodidactite> Why not just use sudo and sudo -i?
<tuxx-> monday mornings >_>
<lollab> hello, I mounted an external harddrive through smbmount, but arabic characters are showed with ???? marks, anybody can help?
<tuxx-> my head feels like its gonna explode
<tuxx-> i hope it doesnt
<Autodidactite> lollab sounds like corruption to me.
<KeLv_MaNu> a good advice? use 2 different pw with numbers, letters and symbols
<Lasers> Or leave root with random password. Use sudo -i for everything.
<wildbat> lollab: smbmoun to mount external HDD?~ you mean windows share right?
<Autodidactite> Don't have the root account enabled at all?
<lollab> wildbat, yes the harddrive exports data via windows share
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: that's alright, but the best advice is to leave root locked and use sudo -i to get a root shell when you need it
<lollab> Autodidactite, no, I don't think so, I see english characters normally
<KeLv_MaNu> that can be a better choice
<lollab> wildbat, Autodidactite file names with arabic names seen as ????.doc
<wildbat> lollab: you didn't set the character set
<Autodidactite> lollab, then I would say that there is some sort of corruption going on.
<Dulak> lollab: that's a codepage issue, you need to set the character set correctly
<KeLv_MaNu> but if you forgot the user pw, logining as root could help when you want to recover or erase the forgotten pw
<rahul_> currently I am using ubuntu 11.04, is there any way I can downgrade it to 10.10 without formatting my Hard Disk
<Autodidactite> Very true KeLv_MaNu, good point
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: you boot recovery mode for that, passwordless root access.  It's just better to leave root locked.
<Lasers> !downgrade | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<wildbat> lollab: mount with mount option "iocharset=utf8"
<KeLv_MaNu> root access without pw?
<Lasers> rahul_: Use 10.04 LTS
<kierge> anyone have experience with acidrip ?  i just encoded a movie but there was no video output.  i selected xvid and set abr:br=256 for sound.
<rahul_> Lasers : what do you mean by that?
<Lasers> kierge: Handbrake works well for me.
<kierge> or can anyone recommend a easy way to rip to xvid retail dvds from ubuntu ?
<Dulak> rahul_: not really, though you can save your prefs by backing up your home dir before you wipe it.  And keep /home on a seperate partition to make it a much easier thing to do in the future
<kierge> Lasers, handbrake no longer writes to avi in its latest versions
<Lasers> rahul_: In other words, you can't downgrade. Just backup /home/rahul/ and /etc/
<saikat> Hi all
<lollab> wildbat, oh thank you, I seen this in the man page, but didn't know what iocharset
<lollab> wildbat, let me try , few mins
<saikat> I have a question
<rahul_> Lasers : why should I backup /etc/
<Lasers> kierge: Start using mkv?
<kierge> i could do that.  what would i use for mkv ?
<os_> Which port does Evolution mail use for sending mails via smtp.gmail.com by default?
<saikat> How to install Tamil Language pack in ubuntu 11.04
<kierge> need an easy solution
<Lasers> rahul_: You don't have to -- but it won't hurt. It's only 10MB at most. Your systemwide settings.
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: yes, recovery mode boots a single user root shell, without a password.  The idea is that if someone has physical access to the machine, you are boned without encryption anyways.
<Lasers> kierge: What do you mean? Easy solution? Most computers with VLC can run MKV just fine.
<rahul_> Lasers : okay. thanks
<Dulak> mp4 runs much better for me, vlc mkv support isn't awesome yet
<Lasers> rahul_: /etc/apt/sources.list (and among many things) are under /etc/ -- Sometimes we make changes and forget to keep them.
<KeLv_MaNu> at least physical access is required
<os_> Can someone please suggest how can I find the default port being used by Evolution for sending mails
<kierge> Lasers i meant the encoding
<Dulak> i'm on a netbook though, on a good cpu you prolly wouldn't notice the difference
<rahul_> Lasers : thats why it is necessary?
<KeLv_MaNu> but isnt secure at all
<Autodidactite> I have recently changed my video player preference from VLC back to Movie Player
<Dulak> os_: sending mail is port 25 or 587 for email
<mojz> hello i dont know how to set permissions for ftp clients
<Myrtti> os_: depends on your email provider, smtp uses 25
<lollab> wildbat, unfortunately, didn't work out
<trevorj> Isn't there a package that puts /etc in a versioning system of sorts?
<lollab> wildbat, the command accepted however
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: it's not a big deal, if they boot a livecd they can just mount the hdd and have root access anyways.
<trevorj> I remember a project to do such and I remember there being a package for it that was dead easy to use
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: but you can encrypt the data on disk that is sensitive, for level of protection against physical access.
<Lasers> rahul_: Necessary or not. It's an option. I mean, you don't have to back up your home directory too. -- But you want to. It's up to you.
<lollab> wildbat, this is the command: smbmount //192.168.1.253/users /media/HD_users/ -o username=xyz,password=abc,iocharset=utf8
<os_> Well, if I don't give any port the mails are sent just fine to my id on gmail.com. But if i set the port to 25, 587 or 465 the sending mail fails.
<KeLv_MaNu> true
<wildbat> lollab: what version of windows you use ~? you may have to try other codepages.
<os_> the server being used is smtp.gmail.com
<rahul_> Lasers : I have got about 150+GB data in my home directory and I dont wanna lose it
<Viking667> 'llo. does anyone have any issues when they ping www.google.com? My Ubuntu machines (natty) all seem to wait for five seconds between each ping reply...yet if I ping the IP directly, I get responses every second, like normal.
<pratz> whats the best pdf writer for linux ??
<Viking667> hm. I use Openoffice, probably LibreOffice would do the same.
<Dulak> os_: outbound email is typically blocked by residential isps, I'm guessing it's maybe using port 80, but that's kinda weird
<KeLv_MaNu> the pws are encrypted and saved in a database file, right?
<lollab> wildbat, the harddrive doens't run windows, its an external disk with network interface and people just get into share and find files. I'm trying to mount in order to copy the files to my system
<Dulak> pratz: you can print to pdf from any application, so 'best' is kinda hard to define.
<Lasers> rahul_: Wow. Back them up. I generally keep hard drives separated so reinstalling any OS is relatively easy for me. :)
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: they are hashed, not encrypted, but yes
<KeLv_MaNu> oh ok
<rahul_> Lasers : I dont have any other HardDisk with me, I dont know how I am going to backup my data...but I will surely arrange something soon
<j-r> Hi I want to allocate an array of files. I have seen the sytax: FILES=(*.jpg) but it is not correct. I use the bourne shell.
<Autodidactite> kierge, I used to do this really easily and well
<pratz> Dulak: i am asking for a pdf writer
<wildbat> lollab: can't gnome nautilus automount it ?
<Viking667> pratz: what are you wanting to put into the pdf writer? text? Pictures? html?
<Dulak> pratz: hit print, choose 'print to file' then 'pdf'.  Pdf written.
<lollab> wildbat, actually no gnome installed , I have ubuntu server
<robinsch> I want something
<pratz> Viking667: almost all of that
<lollab> wildbat, do you suggest to install one?
<os_> with port 587 i get 'connection reset by peer' error. Is is coz my ISP is doing something fishy here.. :-/
<Lasers> rahul_: Meanwhile, use 11.04 until you have something in place. I guess. I'd recommend you to use multiple hard drives as to keep OS and 150GB~ data of personal consumption separated. :)
<Autodidactite> So do I robinsch
<robinsch> sorry, wrong window
<Dulak> pratz: you can do that from just about any application in linux, so the app you use depends on what you want in the pdf
<Viking667> Dulak: what apps support that? I haven't seen a "printer driver" that outputs pdf.
<KeLv_MaNu> Someone read about Ubuntu apps running on webOS HP Touchpad?
<Dulak> Viking667: it's been built into cups for about 7 years now.
<Lasers> Viking667: Just print something. You'll see it there. "Ctrl + P"  Select PDF.
<rahul_> Lasers : do you know any good themes 11.04?
<Viking667> weird... I wasn't aware cups had that by default.
<Lasers> Viking667: "Save to file" -- Something. I'm not quite sure. :)
<Dulak> Yeah it's nifty.
<Viking667> ... given I come from the lpd era, it's been ... a while.
<Lasers> rahul_: I use Shiki-Colors Fat.
<lollab> wildbat, I will try to use mount -t cifs
<Lasers> rahul_: Flat*
<pratz> any pdf editor actually
<Juozas> os_ have you opened the port in router if you have one
<rahul_> Lasers : can you tell me from where I can download it?
<os_> Juozas: oh thanks for the pointer. Lemme check it out.
<Dulak> pratz: pdf is not supposed to be an editable file.   It's a digital printout, not an editable document.
<Lasers> rahul_: http://goo.gl/VKq5y
<rahul_> Lasers : downloading it
<Lasers> rahul_: Cool.
<Juozas> also os_, check your firewall for ports too (ether windows one or on linux (iptables probably))
<lollab> wildbat, ops!  I figured that I'm on the directory mounted, I was umount while I'm in the directory itselt :)
<Dulak> pratz: so lets say you want to make a flyer.  You fire up your graphics program, let's say inkscape.  You design the flyer, then you save it as an editable graphics file.  Then you print to pdf to get a pdf version.
<rahul_> Lasers : how to install it?
<wildbat> lollab: so it worked?
<lollab> wildbat, iocharset worked correctly, thank you!
<KeLv_MaNu> you can convert the pdf file to doc file then edit it and save it as pdf
<bullgard4_> What is the function of my empty Natty directory /tmp/virtual-<username><6-digit_random_ID>?
<Lasers> rahul_: Install it in ~/.themes
<Lasers> rahul_: Just plop it there, really.
<wildbat> lollab: lol~ good for you , i think they should have make utf8 as default by now ~ but oh well ~
<rahul_> Lasers : directly the .zip file?
<Dulak> KeLv_MaNu: you lose all the formatting, and sometimes words, depending on what charset it is.  It's not made to be directly editable.
<Lasers> rahul_: No. Bunch of Shiki folders.
<KeLv_MaNu> thats the risk
<Lasers> bullgard4_: Search Engines said it comes from gvfs
<rahul_> Lasers : this theme will not look as intended because the required window manager theme 'Shiki-Colors-Flat-Metacity' is not installed" what should I do?
<rahul_> Lasers : "This theme will not look as intended because the required window manager theme 'Shiki-Colors-Flat-Metacity' is not installed" what should I do?
<Lasers> rahul_: Dun dun dun. Try other themes. I don't think that's the theme you wanted.
<rahul_> Lasers : the theme is looking good but there are many things missing....how to install this theme in metacity?
<ossnoss> I got these USB headphones by cyber acoustic. I plug them in, the power comes on but they don't work. Is it possible to get them working?
<Lasers> rahul_: I use compiz. Unsure about metacity. You should do this -- "sudo apt-get install gnome-colors" for icons.
<bullgard4_> Lasers: Thank you.
<rahul_> Lasers : you are using ubuntu 11.04 or 10.10?
<intlkleinblue> m0n: I'm downloading package right now and will test it soon
<Lasers> rahul_: I'm not using Ubuntu -- but I'm using Gnome.
<Lasers> rahul_: I like giving out candies and supports.
<rahul_> Lasers : thats good man. I am using 11.04 but without unity.
 * YankDownUnder feels sorry for anyone running 11.04
<saikat> how to install Tamil Language pack in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<rahul_> YankDownUnder : thats funny
<YankDownUnder> rahul_, Actually, it's rather sad, my friend...
<Voting> Hi, folks. Trying to use gparted to convert a 3TB USB drive which came formatted w/ NTFS to ext4. Not seeing the /dev/sdb1 device and don't know how to get it to show up (nor do I now how to convert to ext4 w/o gparted off hand.) Thanks!
<rahul_> YankDownUnder : Its very sad. I am suffering badly. I wanna go back to ubuntu 10.10
<KeLv_MaNu> i'm using 11.04 ubuntu studio
<YankDownUnder> Voting, In all actuality, you'd want to repartition and reformat the drive - as long as you've gotten all the data off of it...
<Lasers> 3TB or not, USB drives suck and have short life span.
<Voting> YankDownUnder: yes, it is a new drive. Nothing on it I care about.
<Voting> Lasers: thinks. I'm just going to use it to back stuff up.
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Well my friend, you can very nicely just use gParted to blow out the existing partition and start afresh...
<Voting> Lasers: thanks, rather. How do I make it show up in gparted
<flexy> How do I set sda to have deadline scheduler right at boot, so that the rest of the disks still get cfg scheduler? (I have ssd as sda, other drives are normal spindles...)
<Lasers> Voting: I'm guessing you ought to umount it first and refresh gparted?
<Voting> YankDownUnder: how do I do it? I'm not seeing the device.
<YankDownUnder> Voting, It might not show up if, repeat IF it was formatted "dynamically" by MS Windows...
<YankDownUnder> Voting, are you comfortable using fdisk from the terminal?
<llutz_> Voting: you need to set partitiontable type to "gpt", not msdos
<rahul_> can anyone please help me install this theme http://tinyurl.com/6hhgvyh I am using ubuntu 11.04
<Voting> llutz, don't know how to do that.
<Voting> llutz_: how do I reset to gpt?
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Question: do you see the device when you open a term and type: sudo fdisk -l => you'll get a listing of devices that are seen by the system...
<Voting> devices only has the main hard drive.
<llutz_> Voting: not sure if gparted can do, parted would work
<llutz_> YankDownUnder: afaik fdisk cannot handle gpt-drives (drives >2TB) correctly
<s7nf> guys where can I check which network card am I using?
<Voting> fdisk -l   =>
<Voting>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Voting> /dev/sdb1             257   732558336  2930232320    7  HPFS/NTFS
<YankDownUnder> llutz_, Hmmm....roger that...
<llutz_> s7nf: lspci | grep -i net
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Is *that* the drive?
<nkh> hi every body! any one can help me for an easy way to upgrade my gcc to 4.6 in Lucid ?
<Voting> YankDownUnder: yes, fdisk sees it.
<s7nf> llutz, thx
<nkh> I'm in a hury unfortunately :|
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Right. So then you'd want to use fdisk to blow the partition (/dev/sdb1) and then you'd be able to re-partition and then reformat...are you ready to try this?
<nkh> Is there any repo to add and apt-get it to do all? I also need g++ to be the same version
<nkh> So gcc and g++ 4.6
<nkh> any help!?
<flexy> nkh: source...
<flexy> nkh: install from source...
<Voting> llutz_ how do I set the partitiontable type to "gpt" ? Is that what I need to do next?
<flexy> How do I set sda to have deadline scheduler right at boot, so that the rest of the disks still get cfg scheduler? (I have ssd as sda, other drives are normal spindles...)
<flexy> I know the elevator=deadline line to /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT... but it changes the default elevator. The rest of the disks get the same elevator. I could echo to /sys/block/... at boot time, but then when usb hdds are attached, they too get the deadline elevator...
<lollab> wildbat, yes it worked, yes it should be by default
<nkh> flexy: Ok which sources I should get !? for both g++ and gcc ?
<lollab> wildbat, thanks
<nkh> flexy: can you lead me a link?
<flexy> nkh: sure, compile and install
<flexy> nkh: no, but google is your friend
<llutz_> Voting: seems fdisk learned to use >2TB-drives, just try to partition it to your needs
<Voting> YankDownUnder: I'm happy to blow the partition if that is the right next step, yes.
<flexy> nkh: there might be a repo also, but I don't know about those
<nkh> flexy: yes you right I'm in hury and I can't think on what i say :D
<nkh> flexy: Hmmm tnx
<Voting> llutz_: HOW should I do the partioning? I'm trying to do it w/ gparted and the devices menu still does not have the /deev/sdb1 device in there.
<llutz_> Voting: use fdisk
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Right oh. So, do: fdisk /dev/sdb => and then you can type "d" to delete the partition => it will show you the partitions. Then you can type "w" to write the partition table (this will be an empty partition now), and "q" to quit fdisk. At this point, you should be able to run gParted and actually SEE the device...if not, then we can use fdisk again to create a partition and then format it after that, eh?
<Voting> YankDownUnder: THANKS!
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Roger that.
<llutz_> Voting: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb "t" to change type of sdb1 to "83"
<Voting> YankDownUnder: sadly, I'm stupid about disk partioning so I was hoping to do it all in a graphical UI.
<nkh> flexy: one another Q ! does g++ have another source for itself ? or gcc contains g++ ?
<ghufran> hi. is there a way to get some of the applets from older versions back? like the inhibiter applet .. or force quit applet ..
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Follow what I just wrote - when you're done, you might be surprised.
<llutz_> Voting: "w" "q" done, then "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 "
<flexy> nkh: don't know about that.
<llutz_> Voting: err*  "sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdb1 "
<nkh> flexy: Thanks
<Voting> YankDownUnder: should I start with   sudo fdisk /dev/sdb "t"    ?
<YankDownUnder> Voting, No. Just do as I suggested. "d" for delete, then partition "1". Then "w" (write) and "q" to quit. Then fire up gParted and see what you can see. IF gParted doesn't see it, we'll use fdisk to create a new partition, eh?
<HackNewton> hi
<HackNewton> can anybody know a good download manager for Gnome Ububtu which i can attach with chrome ?
<YankDownUnder> HackNewton, You want to chrome plate a download manager? Hmmm...
<s7nf> guys, can I do (tagged) vlan between two computers directly connected over ethernet (without router/switch)?
<Lasers> More of Chrome Extension question than Ubuntu.
<HackNewton> YankDownUnder, I mean google chrome browser
<YankDownUnder> HackNewton, ;)
<HackNewton> YankDownUnder, nice one though, you know any ?
<YankDownUnder> HackNewton, Um, no. I just use it straight outta the box...however, there appears to be 22,600,000 returned search results for what you're asking... ;)
<kz3> can anyone please help me install this theme http://tinyurl.com/6hhgvyh
<kz3> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<HackNewton> YankDownUnder, yeah i googled it but... they are out of my need
<Voting> YankDownUnder: I'm worried, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/646285/    - When I typed "w" it dumped me out w/o my having to quit. Did it work right or did something go wrong?
<llutz_> Voting: more important is the warning, fdisk gave you. use parted to change partitiontable format
<kz3> can anyone help me in installing a theme?
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Try then this: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb => "c" => "w" => "q"
<s7nf> guys, can I do (tagged) vlan between two computers directly connected over ethernet (without router/switch)?
<YankDownUnder> kz3, Mate, you're trying to install a GTK2 theme on a GTK3 system.
<bobweaver> any grub guru around
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, I've eaten grubs. Cooked (actually, fried).
<HackNewton> lol
<bobweaver> lol
<kz3> YankDownUnder : means I cant install it?
<YankDownUnder> kz3, Um....short answer: no.
<john> anybody?
<bobweaver> I am looking for the fule that list all grub history and also
<HackNewton> kz3, find themes for GTK3
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, Fule? Um...FILE?
<bobweaver> YankDownUnder: yes sir
<Lasers> Fuel?
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, /var/log/boot.log ??
<ikonia> file
<wd40s> what would be a good distro to move onto after ubuntu?
<thegoodcushion> wd40s: why are you moving on?
<ikonia> wd40s: what ever you want, it's personal choice, no-one says you have to change
<bobweaver> wd40s: look at distro watsh
<HackNewton> wd40s, well here are ubuntu fans
<YankDownUnder> wd40s, hehehehehhehe...BeOS!
<kz3> HackNewton : dude what about this one http://tinyurl.com/6xh5mad ?
<bobweaver> wd40s: look at distro watch *
<dunbar> Kubuntu?
<HackNewton> dunbar, nice suggestion :D
<wd40s> well i want something more involved where i can learn more about linux
<john> hi,I'm from China.
<bobweaver> you can add kde to ubunut
<bobweaver> you can add kde to ubuntu
<llutz_> wd40s: that depends on YOU not on the distro you use
<dunbar> you can learn a lot on ubuntu
<bobweaver> Distrowatch
<HackNewton> wd40s, distro dont come in way while learning linux
<vikapi> wd40s, wat exactly r u expecting from a linux distro..
<Voting> YankDownUnder: Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/646289/    gparted still does not have this new device in the menu.
<YankDownUnder> Debian Squeeze? Gentoo? Arch? Slackware?
<vikapi> wd40s: almost all linux distro be it debian or redhat or arch or slack are similar..not same though
<ikonia> chaps - other distros are not this channels problem/concern, maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<KeLv_MaNu> if you want to learn more about how linux works, use arch or gentoo
<bobweaver> ikonia: +1
<llutz_> Voting: use "parted". "sudo parted /dev/sdb" then "mklabel gpt" "mkpart primary 0 3001G" "quit" then "sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdb1"
<kutumbaba> Hey guyz
<YankDownUnder> Voting, As llutz_ suggested, try running "parted" - not gParted - on this drive. If it's not installed (should be) then install it...
<wd40s> i was thinking about trying out arch but ive heard there can be security issues since they dont sign their packages
<kutumbaba> Where can i get fancy shmancy login splash screen?
<ikonia> wd40s: then you need to do more research as that you are saying has no relevence, however I suggest you take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat more
<john_rambo>  Hi, if upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10 now, will the wine PPA work ?
<Lasers> john_rambo: PPA will be disabled if I remember it correctly.
<ikonia> john_rambo: 11.10 is not supported at all, so it's not something we suggest
<Carnage__> Hey guys. Starting this morning, I've been having serious issues with my (K)ubuntu 11.04. Several programs do not start anymore, clicking the K-Menu butto does not work anymore, etc. For example, Firefox does not start anymore. When I start it with strace, I see that its last action is to try to read from a socket in /tmp/.ICE-unix and there it hangs
<rww> john_rambo: If you upgrade to Ubuntu oneiric now, your computer will burst into flames and then eat your cat. It is not stable at all, and the Wine PPA will be the least of your problems.
<Voting> llutz_ and YankDownUnder: thanks! OK, will try. Sorry I'm so slow/dumb about these things. I do them **so** rarely.
<Carnage__> Since I also got a few messages that programs cannot connect to localhost, I assumed it to be a network problem. However, I can ping localhost and also remote URLs...
 * YankDownUnder thinks that having yer distro eat your cat is worse than things bursting into flames
<john_rambo> Lasers, ikonia rww Okay ..... I will wait then
<Luca> Hello
<kutumbaba> Please don't remove synaptic from 11.10 coz i depend on it heavily..
<Luca> when I try to extract a file it gives Child returned status 2
<HackNewton> Carnage__, if you have firewall enable try to view into its log if localhost had been blocked
<Luca> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Patience is a virtue...taking time to learn something is always a good effort, not a waste.
<Carnage__> HackNewton: I did not enable one actively, but it could be that it is running by default. Where would I check?
<rww> kutumbaba: please feel free to install it, then. packages taken out of the default install do not disappear, they're still in the repositories.
<Lasers> kutumbaba: You could always install it back afterward.
<HackNewton> Carnage__, there is default firwall you can find in System Setting
<kz3> Lasers:  can you help me install this theme http://tinyurl.com/6xh5mad ?
<Luca> when I try to extract a file it gives Child returned status 2  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now I am on SSH (server)
<Voting> llutz_: after I typed "mkpart primary 0 3001G" it says:  "Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance.
<Voting> Ignore/Cancel?" what should I do?
<Lasers> kz3: rahul?
<Voting> YankDownUnder: thanks for the encouragement. should I cancel?
<llutz_> Voting: read google about "partition alignment". sorry can't help you with that, i never had to do that
<kutumbaba> I don't have fast and reliable inet connecshun to use software center. Instead i try to resolve the dependencies manually and install them from local disk
<kz3> Lasers : yes, actually I Just registered on freenode , so I chose a new username, I hope its okay
<YankDownUnder> Voting, No...just hang on a tick...
<Carnage__> HackNewton: I cannot access the KMenu (as well as System Settings)
<Voting> YankDownUnder: hanging!
<Lasers> kz3: That's for Gnome3, I think. You, on other hands, are using Unity.
<kz3> Lasers : I am not using unity anymore
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Choose "ignore" and continue the process laid out by llutz_  => once that is done, you can "check" the partition afterwards.
<Voting> YankDownUnder: thanks! will do...
<Lasers> kz3: Well, try and plop it in ~/.themes
<kz3> Lasers : thats it??
<Voting> llutz_: its writing the inode tables.
<tyl> where is php located?
<Lasers> kz3: Either that or launch Appearances, drag the file to that window.
<YankDownUnder> kz3, Remember, plopping is hard to do, mate.
<llutz_> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-5ubuntu5 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 200 kB
<kz3> Lasers : thanks man
<Lasers> !php | tyl
<ubottu> tyl: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<tyl> i need to run this command
<Lasers> tyl: "sudo dpkg -L $PACKAGE_NAME"
<joobie> hey guys.. anyone know how to make the 'date' command output 1 or 2 alternatively, based on the week it is in? so for example week1 of the year output 1, week 2 output 2, week 3 output 1, etc..
<tyl> in mac osx i do this
<llutz_> hmpf, parte-faq says parted should align partitions automagically since 1.7...
<tyl> Applications/MAMP/bin/php5.2/bin/php push.php development
<cyc> hello, I've got a bunch of packages marked as "ri" in "dpk -l" output.  Packages seem to be installed fine, but what does that "r" mean?
<Lasers> joobie: Make a script, me think.
<tyl> i need to know where bin/php is located on ubuntu
<llutz_> tyl: "which php"   if empty, sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<llutz_> tyl: /usr/bin/php   most likely
<tyl> llutz_: i already have installed php
<kz3> Lasers : its a .7z file and its giving an error when I am try to drag it into "Appearence"
<llutz_> tyl: the -cli package aswell?
<kutumbaba> tyl: type where php
<Lasers> kz3: Uncompress it. Un7z the file.
<llutz_> !info php5-cli
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 (natty), package size 2876 kB, installed size 7632 kB
<kz3> Lasers : you know any program which can unzip it?
<Lasers> kz3: Search for 7z in the repo. I'm sure you'll find it.
<tyl> in ubuntu's terminal bash what does green and teal files mean?
<kz3> Lasers : you mean software centre?
<Lasers> kz3: I think so.
<kz3> Lasers : sorry man but I am a noob
<Da|Mummy> how do i figure out if a usb device ive got plugged in is usb1.1 or usb2?
<Lasers> kz3: I said I think so (because I don't use Software Center myself so I'm not quite sure).
<lonix> Lasers: its in software center
<tyl> llutz_: yes cli is installed
<YankDownUnder> kz3, You're only a n00b until you learn something. Then you're "an educated n00b"
<Lasers> lonix: Cool. Thank you. :)
<lonix> np
<kz3> Lasers : I am installing a software which can uncompress the 7z
<tyl> kutumbaba: i can't run where as a command says not found
<llutz_> tyl: "which php"
<Voting> YankDownUnder and/or llutz_ what do I do when the thing is done writing inodes and completes? its only up to 5k of the 22k it needs... (and When people type stuff like " !info php5-cli " what DB is the bot using to answer these questions? Where do I read about this cool bot and what it can do for me?)
<kz3>  YankDownUnder : very true
<lonix> kz3: from software center ?
<tyl> which php
<tyl> opps that was suppose to go into terminal
<kz3> lonix : ??
<llutz_> tyl: that is a command
<llutz_> !bot | Voting
<ubottu> Voting: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kutumbaba> Oof sorry mah bad
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Ya wait until it's finished writing out the inodes my friend...it's a large drive...might take a while dude...
<Voting> llutz_: you are most helpful!
<lonix> kz3: did you search for 7z in software center ?
<Lasers> Voting: More than an hour, I'd imagine! :)
<Voting> YankDownUnder: I might fall asleep. I tis 4:18 in NYC.
<kz3> lonix : yes
<lonix> kz3: good then it will work niceliy
<YankDownUnder> Voting, NO ONE sleeps in NYC mate...you must be from Jersey. ;)
<shiyang> hi
<nmaxchat> hello. I have a question. First of all, please understand I am NOT a techie and that many technical answers are over my head. I want to know if upgrading from Lucid Lynx 10.04 to 10.11 would solve a number of bugs I get on 10.04. I don't hink I want to upgrade to 11.04 as I read it remains unstable compared to win 7
<Voting> YankDownUnder: well, don't sleep much...
<kz3> lonix : its working nicely
<shiyang> liuxiaoxiang
<Voting> YankDownUnder: but, just in case you guys are not around when it DOES finish...
<lonix> nmaxchat: First of all, there is noe version called 10.11 its 10.10, what bugs are you experiencing
<Voting> what do I do next?
<Lasers> nmaxchat: If you're NOT a techie as you so claim, you might want to stay on 10.04 LTS. Will it solve a number of bugs? Yes -- but is it your bugs? We don't know.
<Voting> llutz_: What do you THINK I will need to do to finish the rest of the work, post creating inodes?
<tyl> thanks guys it looks like its working
<lonix> kz3: good
<llutz_> Voting: just use the drive?
<alazare619> the 10.04 i855 problem is really a nussance its kinda annoying...they really need to do something about i855 intel chip drivers in ubuntu...
<nmaxchat> lonix, First I have not been able to print recently w/my HP 1018. Then When I log in, after the log in screen I get a window: A program is still running Power manager and my mouse does not work. Thirdly, half the time my shutdown button is greyed out.
<Voting> llutz_: Oh, that's it? It should auto-mount when I stick it into an ubuntu machine?
<Rouse> how to develop the qt skills ?
<iszak> Does anyone recommend a web based snmp client?
<llutz_> Voting: it should, it might have permission problems as it holds an unix-fs. "sudo chown -R you:you /media/blah" afte rmounting,  if you want YOU to have full access
<nmaxchat> Lasers, I had been happy w/ Linux but I still find it lacks some features I want that may be in a more recent version.
<crackerjackz> say i ssh into a another computer.. isn't there a way to get the program to render on my screen instead?
<llutz_> crackerjackz:use ssh -X
<Lasers> nmaxchat: Such as?
<crackerjackz> llutz, ssh -X username@domain?
<llutz_> crackerjackz: right
<Lasers> ssh -Y?
<crackerjackz> llutz, ty :)
<Lasers> nmaxchat: Well -- If you don't mind occasional bugs and glitches, the experiences on 10.04 and 10.10 is pretty similar with several changes. However, 11.04 is the whole different ballpark.
<nmaxchat> Lasers, I did read that it was not super stable
<llutz_> crackerjackz: btw it's user@host  not @domain </nitpick> ;)
<Kidlike_> hello
<crackerjackz> llutz, i'll make a mental note of that ty..
<Lasers> nmaxchat: It's up to you. It varies for every person (and their machines!)
<kutumbaba> Where can I find good ol' QDesign Music decoder? Btw the upcoming ubuntu really needs a better player than banshee. Just sayin
<Kidlike_> does anyone here know about kernel messages ?
<nmaxchat> Lasers, I dont like MS, but I need a stable system. My PC is my "wheelchair" fir my ADHD
<kz3> can I uninstall unity from ubuntu 11.04?
<Da|Mummy> how do i figure out if a usb device ive got plugged in is usb1.1 or usb2?
<llutz_> kz3: just don't use it
<crackerjackz> llutz, can you make any sense of this http://pastebin.com/MczbAEEk
<rww> !classic | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<nmaxchat> Lasers, IF I upgrade to 11.04, would it solve my bugs which I posted earlier ?
<Rouse> tell me some c++ channels
<gry2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6973850&postcount=4 worked. What is the nature of the problem?
<gry2> Rouse: ##C++
<llutz_> crackerjackz: sudo won't work with ssh -X, use "sux"
<ikonia> Rouse: freenode.net lists channels
<blivori> hi
<gry2> Rouse: /msg alis help list
<llutz_> crackerjackz: not sure, "ssh -Y " as Lasers mentioned, might help in that case
<blivori> Is it possible to make a folder on a server running ubuntu read only? (a user accessing the system cannot copy,move or delete a file)
<gry2> blivori: hi
<gry2> !permissions | blivori
<ubottu> blivori: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Kidlike_> does anyone know a good room for linux administration ?
<ikonia> blivori: sure make it owned by root and set the permissions to read only access
<gry2> Kidlike_, here too
<blivori> gry2: Yes but I only want the users accessing the servers to read-only
<ikonia> Kidlike_: freenode.net - read the channel list
<Voting> llutz_: If it does not auto mount, I can use the mount command I suppose? (mount *Always* confuses me...)
<Kidlike_> well I could ask here too.. but I think it's a bit hardcore :)
<ikonia> Kidlike_: are you using ubuntu ?
<Kidlike_> no :/
<llutz_> Voting: yes, "sudo mkdir /media/bigdrive && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/bigdrive"
<ikonia> Kidlike_: ok - then it's no place in this channel
<blivori> ubottu: It's an intranet server running ubuntu - Employees need to read PDF files but I need to restrict usage.. as in I don't want them to copy the files to their own PC, delete them or move them but they can read them and open them
<ubottu> blivori: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz_> Voting: "mkdir" only needed once to create the mountpoint
<blivori> gry2: It's an intranet server running ubuntu - Employees need to read PDF files but I need to restrict usage.. as in I don't want them to copy the files to their own PC, delete them or move them but they can read them and open them
<ikonia> blivori: you can't stop them copying it to their PC as that is read access
<gry2> blivori: Permissions can do that
<blivori> ikonia: Any solution on how to solve the problem then? lol
<blivori> gry2:  is there any way in linux on how to do it?
<llutz_> gry2: permissions CAN'T do that
<ikonia> well I'm keen to hear what gry2 solution is
<ikonia> apparntly permissions can do it,
<blivori> gry2:  how?
<Voting> llutz_: THANKS!! YankDownUnder: THANKS!!!
<gry2> blivori, I'm just chmod and chown it like you need, the permissions page explains how to do that
<blivori> ok i will give them a look. thanks
<gry2> yw
<ikonia> gry2: how will that stop them copying it to their own PC
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Um...did it work?
<ikonia> blivori: that won't stop them copying it to their own PC
<kz3> can I use metacity themes on ubuntu 11.04?
<gry2> ikonia: it won't, they'd be able to edit the files, adobe pdf technology has ways to make files read only then
<crackerjackz> llutz_, this is with ssh -Y http://pastebin.com/4zCr9qV0
<YankDownUnder> kz3, 11.04 doesn't use Metacity
<blivori> ikonia: I know.. I had already looked into permissions but they can still copy them
<ikonia> blivori: you won't be able to do what you want with raw permissions
<kz3>  YankDownUnder : cant I install it?
<YankDownUnder> kz3, Short answer: No.
<blivori> ikonia: any idea on how to do it then?
<ikonia> blivori: gry2 was wrong, hence why he's just quit
<kz3> :(
<rubyy> hey bros,  i have installed kubuntu.  and on first boot. it crashed (gets held with a black screen)  .. it happens before the big K icon is loaded. help ?
<YankDownUnder> kz3, Wait - sorry - you're running "Classic Desktop", right?
<kz3> yes
<wildbat> blivori: when i can read it i can copy it `
<ikonia> blivori: that's really tricky, I'm thinking some group policy on the clients side (assuming the clients are windows) but I honestly don't know
<blivori> ikonia: ok thanks
<blivori> wildbat: I know.. that's why I'm looking for help :P
<YankDownUnder> kz3, Mate, so sorry - yeah, cuz that's Gnome2 - so yes, you can use Metacity themes (put them in your ~/.themes directory)
<kz3> where will i find that directory?
<blivori> ikonia: maybe some kind of linux firewall on the server side could do that? like restrict uploading of files?
<llutz_> crackerjackz: just don't use GUI-stuff :)  sux is not a sudo-replacement, its a "su" which sets x-env correct. so you have to "sudo sux" on the remote host
<ikonia> blivori: nah, that's not going to do anything, it will have to be a client side policy/restriction
<YankDownUnder> kz3, It's in your "Home" directory => if you don't see it, you can set Nautilus to see "hidden files and folders"
<YankDownUnder> kz3, ...and if you don't have it, you can create it.
<kutumbaba> Ok I'm leavin. Buhbye all.
<blivori> ikonia: hmmm.. ok thanks
 * rubyy waits for help\
<crackerjackz> llutz, yah but what if i want to use GUI stuff?
<llutz_> crackerjackz: try the second part of my last line
<fabzor3> hello
<fabzor3> i am having trouble with r1q2 in ubuntu
<rubyy> hurrrr..
<fabzor3> it says /dev/dsp cannot restart
<crackerjackz> llutz, run sudo sux from the ssh session or physically go to the host computer and run sudo sux?
<ikonia> rubyy: can you please wait quietly
<llutz_> crackerjackz: from ssh session
<Voting> YankDownUnder: just finished making iNodes!
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Right oh. Go get a bagel and smile.
<crackerjackz> llutz_, i get the same error
<llutz_> crackerjackz: no idea then, sorry
<rubyy> ikonia if you say please. sure
<fabzor3> /dev/dsp: Bad file descriptor
<fabzor3> Could not reset /dev/dsp
<fabzor3>  <-- what does this mean?
<crackerjackz> llutz_, does sux have to be on both computers?
<llutz_> crackerjackz: nope
<Voting> YankDownUnder: cut the antisemitic humor :-) and tell me about that "checking to see if the alignment is correct" thing, please? Is that the next thing I should do?
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Wasn't a joke my friend - I've spent heaps time in NYC years ago...heaps...meanwhile, if you run gparted on that drive you should be able to check for errors (if there really are any)
<Voting> YankDownUnder: avoiding wheat myself... brb
<YankDownUnder> Voting,  ;)
<fabzor3> yeah palimest is a cool app YankDownUnder
<fabzor3> or palimsest or whatever its called
<Voting> YankDownUnder: Still don't see "/dev/sdb" in gparted's menu of devices.
<YankDownUnder> Voting, Ok...so the drive has been formatted...and we're sure of that now...so, what you might do is to remove the drive, wait a few seconds, then plug it in and see 1.) does it show up on the desktop and 2.) can gParted see it.....?
<YankDownUnder> fabzor3, Um...is it about the Archimedes "Palimpsest"?
<fabzor3> its the name for the gnome disk tool in the command line
<fabzor3> palimpsest
<Voting> YankDownUnder: it does not seem to automount and no, gparted does not seem to see it. Should I try llutz_ suggstion of creating a mount point and mounting it?
<YankDownUnder> fabzor3, Oh, right oh...thought it was a referral to the document that they've been "de-coding" for years from Archimedes... ;)
<YankDownUnder> Voting, That's always a good go. (Try just creating a dir under /media, and mounting it there)
<JoAnneThrax> Hi, #ubuntuans.  I just installed a new ubuntu system on this box, and everything seems smashing except that my computer seems confused about the size of my monitor.
<bobweaver> anyone know hoe to make the desktop widget come back the one that is there right after install on kubunntu 10.10
<JoAnneThrax> Everything displayed is a bit too stretched horizontally/squeezed vertically...
<Nephro> JoAnneThrax, laptop?
<JoAnneThrax> Nephro: Yes.
<Nephro> JoAnneThrax, sandy bridge architecture?
<wolf9s> What is the different between Process and Thread in Linux?
<JoAnneThrax> Nephro: I don't know what that means...
<Nephro> JoAnneThrax, is your laptop very new and carries an intel i5 processor on it?
<YankDownUnder> "Sandy Bridge" is an architecture for graphics on the motherboard.
<JoAnneThrax> Nephro: Not "very" new...it's a year or two old.
<JoAnneThrax> I'm unsure what the processor is...
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, Have you tried beating it with a stick yet? (Joking) => you might want to check for the proper video driver.
<Nephro> The newest ubuntu is pretty smart I must admit, only this os was capable of identifying and properly running drivers for my sandy bridge, so I think it should work with anything older
<JoAnneThrax> YankDownUnder: So...how do I go about that?
<soulis77-SE> When I as root creates an user with adduser xxxxx     does that user get root priviliges by default?
<Myrtti> soulis77-SE: no
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: no
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, I'm not happy nor familiar with 11.04, so you might want to look somewhere in the System Settings for "Hardware Drivers" => see if the proper video driver is installed mate.
<soulis77-SE> I have created an acount, I could log on to the account but then I did: PermitRootLogin No in sshd_config and now I can't even access the ssh prompt.
<soulis77-SE> To me that don't seem right.
<Voting> llutz_: was able to mount it, make myself the owner of all the files, etc. now I can create files on this thing. gparted STILL does not seem to see it. No idea of I have allignment problems.
<JoAnneThrax> YankDownUnder: I'm not using 11.04; I'm using 10.04.2
<JoAnneThrax> YankDownUnder: Also, I'm not familiar with this "system settings" thing
<m0n> JoAnneThrax, try using Jockey to see if there's proprietary drivers for it. If not you can try using xorg-edgers open source drivers
<llutz_> Voting: "alignment" is just a performance thingy. i don't know gparted, can't ssay why i won't see the drive. i'd just stick with other tools
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, Awesome. Right. Then click SYSTEM => ADMINISTRATION => ADDITIONAL DRIVERS
<JoAnneThrax> m0n: Jockey?
<m0n> See what YankDownUnder  said ;)
<JoAnneThrax> YankDownUnder: Awesome. Right.  I'm not using one of the standard guis.
<m0n> Additional Drivers is jockey.
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, Roger that.
<rsv> an app checks for ubuntu 10.04. how to make it believe that it is running in 10.04. if my actual installation is 10.10
<JoAnneThrax> ...so I'm looking for the usual command-line/editing a file type thing...
<m0n> JoAnneThrax, easier method if you want to run it via cli type in jockey-gtk
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, (or jockey-text)
<JoAnneThrax> It's very strange; It's never had this problem before in my previous installation, but that was jaunty/karmic
<JoAnneThrax> Okay.  Installing that.
<soulis77-SE> So can anyone think of what is wrong? Everything is done with ssh since it is a remote host. I logged in as root. Created a new account, without root priviliges. I tested that account, and I could login. I could do su - and change to root.  Then I edited sshd_config and put PermitRootLogin No and did a restart. Now I can't even access the ssh prompt.
<telxt> i got a problem
<YankDownUnder> telxt, We all have problems.
<telxt> my ubuntu is running a sshd
<telxt> but i never started it
<telxt> or configured it
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: sshd runs fine after restarting it?
<llutz_> telxt: sudo apt-get purge openssh-server
<soulis77-SE> llutz: don't know since I can't access server...
<llutz_> soulis77-SE:" nmap -p 22 servers-ip"
<JoAnneThrax> YankDownUnder and m0n : groovy...it's downloading a driver.  I'll let you know if it works...  Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, Does that mean you're buying the beer?
<m0n> JoAnneThrax, no worries :)
<JoAnneThrax> YankDownUnder: The virtual beer, sure.
<m0n> if only my problem was that easy to fix! LOL
 * JoAnneThrax doesn't use the legal drugs herself.
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, Roger that.
<h2kill> hi
<telxt> llutz_ : it vanished thx alot
<YankDownUnder> m0n, hehehhehe...yeah...I need to find out where to bury the body! hehehhehehehehe (nah, me missus is great)
<h2kill> there some chinese?
<JoAnneThrax> I could go for some chinese.
<m0n> YankDownUnder, mate there's plenty of "backyard" just find a spot ;)
<JoAnneThrax> Unfortunately, there're not enough good chinese places in this city...
<YankDownUnder> m0n, ;) I've got a national forest just five minutes from me....hehehehehhee....
<Myrtti> !offtopic | just a quick reminder
<ubottu> just a quick reminder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<telxt> llutz_ : any idea how it started? iam 100% sure i never did /etc/init.d/sshd start or something similar
<YankDownUnder> Right. Time for tea. cheerio!
<JoAnneThrax> Myrtti: Sorry :)
<llutz_> telxt: it runs automatically when being installed. no idea what/who pulled it into your system
<szal> !cn | h2kill
<ubottu> h2kill: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<soulis77-SE> llutz: I only have ssh putty connection. How can I do the nmap -p 22 servers-ip command then?
<h2kill> thanks
<carpenter> hi is there any  chanel linuxmint  with many users?
<m0n> So, i've been trying to get my bluetooth working on ubuntu 11.04. The bluetooth card is an ath-ar5b95, which is an ar9285 wireless card and a ar3011 bluetooth card in one. Works with xubuntu 11.04 but not ubuntu 11.04. Any one able to help me out?
<Myrtti> soulis77-SE: you must know the ip address of the server if you are connecting to it
<soulis77-SE> yes I know the ip
<wildgoose> !mint > carpenter
<ubottu> carpenter, please see my private message
<soulis77-SE> but I can't access the ssh prompt anylonger since i did the Permitroot...
<Myrtti> soulis77-SE: nmap is to check if the ssh port is even open anymore
<Myrtti> soulis77-SE: do you even get a password prompt when you try to log in?
<groll> What are those extra "partitions" or idk, i can choose them when booting, they appeared when I had to force shut down
<groll> ?
<carpenter> i only want a canel link of linuxmint with many users
<carpenter> a chanel
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: i'd "guess" you made a typo in sshd-config and it refuses to start now. try to get rescue-system running and check
<Myrtti> carpenter: ubottu should have gave you a channel name?
<jemadux> i am on lucid and installed thunderbird via ppa ... the latest edition ...and the i18n not working
<wsagent> one of my friend's laptop got stolen ... how can we find out who and where is it using now ?
<JoAnneThrax> When mounting a partition in my /etc/fstab, I've got "/dev/sda4     /mnt/OtherUbuntu   ext3   <options>   0   2"...what would be appropriate for the <options> (and is "2" the appropriate <pass> entry)?  It's the partition that held/holds my previous linux installation...
<Guest6083> UBUNTUUUU
<carpenter> myrtti no people in mint
<Myrtti> carpenter: if there aren't any people active on the channel ubottu gave you, we don't know any other channel to give, sorry
<ikonia> carpenter: there are many people in and active
<wsagent> one of my friend's laptop got stolen ... how can we find out who and where is it using now ?
<ikonia> wsagent: you can't
<Myrtti> wsagent: by default there isn't any way to do that
<llutz_> !ot | wsagent ask the nsa or whoever. if theres no remote-access service running you can't
<ubottu> wsagent ask the nsa or whoever. if theres no remote-access service running you can't: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<m0n> JoAnneThrax, i generally tend to us noatime options for most of my fs if it's for home use. This helps reduce load on the hdd, and sometimes can help increase performance on the drive.
<wamicho> i have configured samba and iam getting errors couldn't find the service
<wamicho> i have configured samba and iam getting errors couldn't find the service what does that mean
<m0n> JoAnneThrax, particularly helpful for increasing speeds with smb sharing and raid arrays used with mdadm, but may not allow you to give info on last time accessed on files
<JoAnneThrax> m0n: Okay...would "defaults" be a good option?
<wsagent> is there any laptop tracking software for ubuntu, to protect my laptop from being stolen
<m0n> JoAnneThrax, sure they would be good enough :)
<tobago> how to find out the names of bots of channel?
<Myrtti> tobago: of this channel or a channel in general?
<tobago> say i wanna know the name of the helping bots of #ubuntu?
<tobago> Myrtti in general
<Myrtti> tobago: there isn't a 100% sure way of finding out
<tobago> Myrtti is there a command i can use?
<Myrtti> tobago: no not really
<JoAnneThrax> Thanks, m0n.  Brb.
<Myrtti> tobago: other than asking the operators, and even they may not be aware of the unofficial uncommissioned bots
<tobago> Myrtti o.k. what do you try to find the helpings bots of # when you're new to it?
<Myrtti> tobago: me? I'm usually, by default annoyed by IRC bots, so I don't bother :-D
<tobago> Myrtti o.k.
<JoAnneThrax> m0n and YankDownUnder: The new driver worked.  Gracias.
<brahmana> Hi all
<mehmeh2> i'm on lucid, is there any way i could install natty repos? i have tried to replace one line from lucid to natty and i don't get new versions after update
<brahmana> I am trying to cerate a bootable USB drive
<brahmana> I created it by following the steps give here : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<telxt> is there a possibility that sshd is installed when i run "apt-get install ssh"?
<brahmana> However when I try to boot from it, I get a message "Boot Error"
<llutz_> telxt: yes, ssh is a meta package to get client+server
<brahmana> This is Lucid 10.04.1 i386 desktop image
<brahmana> What is the problem and how can I rectify that?
<llutz_> telxt: look at "apt-cache depends ssh"
<brahmana> The 2GB USB drive was clean before I started the creation of bootable disk
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, Ubuntu 11.04, Gnome 2x: new Windows opened by applications (new Firefox Windows, or Pidgin Chatwindows etc.) open not-focused, but in front of all other windows. This kind of impractically. Can I modify this behavior?
<telxt> llutz_: k found the bad guy, itse me... thanks again
<mehmeh2> why does my debinstaller crash after i manual try to open a file for a newer ubuntu version? this really sucks
<mehmeh2> wtf's wrong with this system
<mehmeh2> LTS my ass
<llutz_> telxt: could have been worse :)
<Myrtti> mehmeh2: getting stuff from natty to lucid is a Bad Idea™
<mehmeh2> why
<ikonia> Myrtti: control the langauge please
<ikonia> Myrtti: ahhh, sorry
<Myrtti> mehmeh2: you're bound to get stuff broken
<mehmeh2> i need new packages
<ikonia> mehmeh2: control the language please.
<mehmeh2> damnit
<mehmeh2> then i should fucking get back to debian
<mehmeh2> assholes
<FloodBot1> mehmeh2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stddmi1> dionisio
<brahmana> Any suggestions on the bootable USB drive questions?
<ChristianAdamski> brahmana: are you actually sure, that you are booting from the stick?
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: Yes.
<ChristianAdamski> And you are not using a 64bit version on a 32bit system?
<brahmana> No. it is a i386 image and it is a 32-bit system
<ChristianAdamski> Do you have any other system in reach? Could you try to boot the USB there? Just booting doesn't modify anything, so its safe
<brahmana> Ok, let me try that on another laptop.
<SuperLag> I'm looking at the "Character Map" to find the euro symbol, and I'm not sure where to find it.
<brahmana> Give me a minute. I am recreating the bootable USB drive
<SuperLag> or is there some keyboard shortcut I can use for the euro symbol?
<ChristianAdamski> SuperLag, with a european keyboard layout, try AltGr + E
<ChristianAdamski> € <- see :)
<SuperLag> ChristianAdamski: I'm using the US layout. How can I do the Euro symbol with my current layout?
<ChristianAdamski> SuperLag: although, with all the stupid things politicians are doing right now, it might not be worth the effort, to learn € now, might be historical soon
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: lolz...
<ChristianAdamski> SuperLag: no clue, sorry
<tyl> where is phpmyadmin located in ubuntu i did which phpmyadmin but it doesn't show up
<ChristianAdamski> tyl: phpmyadmin should be available cia http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<tyl> no inside the filesystem
<tyl> not from the outside
<ChristianAdamski> tyl: the actual files are somewhere in /usr/ I think
<SuperLag> sudo find / -name phpmyadmin
<sirfilipwork> tyl open /etc/apache/sites-available
<ChristianAdamski> tyl: look through the apache2 config (assuming your using apache) there is a link somewhere
<brahmana> tyl: I believe it would be under the web-server's public folder, no?
<Chakravanti> your computer is a WMD
<SuperLag> haha
<Chakravanti> wcsry
<tyl> nvm found it
<tyl> etc foler
<ChristianAdamski> tyl: FYI: etc/ conatins the config files of phpmyadmin only
<tyl> i actually wanted that i need to change the time out
<JoAnneThrax> Hi...my ubuntu seems to have lost its DNS server...can someone please remind me what to edit (and what to put there) to fix this?
<JoAnneThrax> It happens periodically, on rare occasions.  I know not why.  Usually I just edit a particular file with an address or two (which I can't remember) for DNS servers that lets me resume browsing and such without rebooting everything...
<llutz_> JoAnneThrax: /etc/resolv.conf but it will be overwritten by dhcp or other processes
<intlkleinblue> Hello everyone, does anyone know a way to sync Google Reader RSS feeds with Evolution's RSS plugin?
<JoAnneThrax> llutz: Groovy...can you suggest an entry?
<llutz_> JoAnneThrax: if you like google, nameserver 8.8.8.8
<soulis77-SE> Ok I now know what is the problem. I have Parallels Power Panel installed and it messes up my changes. Anyone know a url with info of what the parallells messes up? or how to see it? The parallells site is not that good. I use ubuntu 10.04
<susuna77> hi all, I'm looking for a gui  application, that can index file names on my filessystem, so I can search for filename faster. I used to use Locate32 on windows, is there something similar for linux ?
<JoAnneThrax> llee: I've no particular love of google, but I'd consider using their nameserver...
<JoAnneThrax> llutz: er...that was at you.
<JoAnneThrax> llutz: any idea why the previously selected nameserver craps out once in a while?
<llutz_> JoAnneThrax: broken dhcp-requests?
<ChristianAdamski> susuna77: If I click on "places", the second option from the bottom is (german for) "Search for files..."
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: The bootable USB worked on another laptop.
<susuna77> ChristianAdamski: I don't want to search entire filesystem everythime, i have 300k file, it takes ages. I want a proggy to index filenames on filesystem, so i can search faster
<JoAnneThrax> llutz: I suppose that's possible...
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: The one on which I get "Boot Error" is a pretty old one. How do I figure out what is causing it?
<ChristianAdamski> susuna77: I think the programm you are looking for is called "tracker"
<Drake|> hey I have some problems getting flash player to work. running ubuntu 11.04
<Drake|> doesnt work in eighter ff or chrome
<ChristianAdamski> brahmana: Could you try booting from a CD-R? Just to see if that is crashing too? Just "boot error" is not that helpful
<susuna77> ChristianAdamski: thanks, checking out
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: I have an old Ubuntu CD which boots up fine until the menu for install or live start comes. After that it fails with kernel panic (blinking caps-lock)
<aum> how can i install ubuntu in usb flash device,
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: The scenario is that, the machine was dual boot with XP and Ubuntu. I accidentally deleted the Ubuntu partition and now grub in the MBR does not know what to boot and throws me in the rescue shell.
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: Since the live is CD is not good (Disck Check shows some 21 errors) I am trying the USB approach.
<brahmana> aum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Installing%20Ubuntu%20directly%20on%20a%20USB%20flash%20drive
<ChristianAdamski> brahmana: did you try to install ubuntu from Windows? I'm a little bit lost here, but doens't Ubuntu somehow support that? Could you try to boot up WinXP and insert the latest Ubuntu disc and see what it offers?
<ChristianAdamski> Drake|: 64bit Ubuntu?
<brahmana> ChristianAdamski: Problem is I am unable to boot Windows either. The moment I turn on my computer grub loads and throws me in a rescue shell.. !!
<HektoR> Hello guys. I'm usingi ubuntu 11.04. i've added second monitor to my PC and i want to make them separated. i have nvidia video card and using this config http://paste.ubuntu.com/646368/  but after i log in to system, window manager doesn't start. can anyone help me ?
<philluminati> what's aptitudes version of "provides" as in, what packages provides a given executable please?
<ChristianAdamski> Drake|: there is a 64bit Beta of Flash out for just a few days. You can download that and put it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<SuperLag> Do any of you use Fastmail for hosting your email?
<Drake|> ChristianAdamski: ty I will try that
<SwedeMike> ChristianAdamski: it's not even beta, it's actually a real release: http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer.html
<ChristianAdamski> brahmana: Sorry, no clue, maybe "I think he's dead, Jim!" :-)
<brahmana> :)
<groll> What are those extra "partitions" or idk, i can choose them when booting, they appeared when I had to force shut down ?
<saikat> hi , can anybody tell me how to configure samba in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<philluminati> I want to uninstall /bin/plymouth-upstart-bridge. how do I do this please?
<samba_> saikat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<Myrtti> groll: can you describe what you are seeing?
<Myrtti> groll: are you in grub? seeing different options that say 2.6.xx and some say (rescue mode)?
<philluminati> What the f*** does this even mean? http://pastebin.com/psjzPC9F
<ikonia> philluminati: control the language please.
<ikonia> philluminati: if you have to star it out, don't use it
<oscar> i need help with my wireless card can someone point me in the right direction?
<Drake|> ChristianAdamski: I finally got it to work. Installed flash plugin trough Synaptic. I have tried that "beta" before with no luck.
<kz3> can anyone help me to copy songs into my ipod touch 4G
<ChristianAdamski> Drake|: consider yourself a lvl-2 Ubuntu crack now :)
<Drake|> wooop woop
<tiresias> hello all
<Drake|> well i have used synaptic before.. just forgot it after software center came
<kz3> can anyone help me to copy songs into my ipod touch 4G
<tiresias> i'd like to mount my hard disk when using the live cd
<szal> !repeat | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Drake|> tiresias: well its not that hard. open terminal and do a "sudo fdisk -l" and you should get a list of disks connected to your susten
<Drake|> tiresias: or have u checked if it shows up in the file explorer?
<tiresias> Drake|, arf, i was using cat /etc/fstab but the dd doesn't appear  thx ;)
<Drake|> no u have to add it to fstab first ;)
<philluminati> does anyone think it's safe to just delete plymouth-upstart-bridge. it hangs on my machine and if it didn't exist...
<wywdstc> ..
<CyborgSmurf> Is there any flashprogram for ubuntu?
<a111> the flash player for your browser cy?
<a111> CyborgSmurf,
<CyborgSmurf> a111: I mean where to create flash stuff
<a111> Oh, not that i know of
<Myrtti> CyborgSmurf: no GUI apps, Flex is your best bet
<sirfilipwork> CyborgSmurf: there was a flexbuilder for linux not sure if its live any more
<kkk> Hello world
<CyborgSmurf> Myrtti: If I dont use it in a GUI, is it straightly command line?
<dyd> when i'm coding in bluefish if i type words with è or à they are shown wrong with strange signs... how can i fix this?
<CyborgSmurf> sirfilipwork: okay, I will check it out
<Myrtti> CyborgSmurf: not commandline, but 'coding' with text editor
<kkk> wow...
<CyborgSmurf> Myrtti: I see... thanks, I will search a bit
<kkk> =sad=
<kkk> ubuntu
<wyll> j #oficina
<ratc> when I zip a directory using the standard uibuntu compres util, and I unzip it again, all permission are changed, and I cannot read the file anymore. THe problem is when i try to set the permission back to normal, it won't work. anybody know why?
<ratc> this happens to directory's only, not to files
<guignant> buenasssss!!!!!!!!!
<guignant> jurujujajuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<joseph_> hell
<joseph_> hello
<guignant> hello
<ikonia> guignant: can we help ?
<guignant> oki
<joseph_> no I discover the site
<guignant> i dont speak
<guignant> inglish
<guignant> spanishhhhhh
<ikonia> !es | guignant
<ubottu> guignant: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<joseph_> only spanish ?
<guignant> casii
<joseph_> de donde estas ?
<guignant> soy de buenos aires argentina
<joseph_> ok
<guignant> tu de donde eresss
<joseph_> francia
<guignant> fa!!!!!!!!
<Myrtti> English please
<ikonia> !ar | guignant
<ubottu> guignant: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<guignant> like my surmane
<gurkee> will the update from 11.04 to the next LTS be supported?
<joseph_> have a nice day bye !
<SwedeMike> gurkee: via 11.10, probably.
<Myrtti> gurkee: next version from 11.04 isn't an LTS, so direct update wont be supported
<boairc> hi guys
<SwedeMike> gurkee: it's always been that you can't skip releases when upgrading, unless it's from one LTS to another LTS.
<boairc> anyone knows if it is possible to setup 2 video cards and 3 monitors in Ubuntu 11? NOT with xinerama because that produces huge CPU usage, video artifacts and poor performance.
<gurkee> Myrtti and SwedeMike: so when now changing distributions with the aim of using the next ubuntu desktop LTS.. would you now start using 10.04 LTS?
<SwedeMike> gurkee: why do you want to only use LTS releases?
<Myrtti> gurkee: hard to day without knowing why you've decided to go for 11.04 in the first place if your aim was LTS
<SwedeMike> gurkee: if you want stability and 10.04 LTS works on your HW, I'd go for 10.04 right now, yes.
<monsterwizard> for some reason everything has gotten smaller in pidgin
<gurkee> SwedeMike: we are a scientific working group and I think we do not want to have a major upgrade every few months
<brightsites> How do I do this in ubuntu 'Reconfigure SELinux to allow the httpd process to connect via the port specified by the email server.'?
<gurkee> Myrtti: I did not chose 11.04 so far :) I was just wondering what to implement _now_ with the aim to use the next LTS
<Myrtti> gurkee: then go for 10.04
<DERMANN> gurkee ?
<gurkee> DERMANN, yes? :)
<DERMANN> whats your question :-9
<DERMANN> :-)
<gurkee> DERMANN, sorry? what is not clear to you?
<DERMANN> i do not read it because i was away
<gurkee> interesting
<DERMANN> whats your problem with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<gurkee> DERMANN: no problem :)
<DERMANN> hehe
<CrazieShtuff> hey folks
<saturn6962> Hi all, can anyone help me with a command to see what wireless drivers I have loaded currently?
<gurkee> Myrtti and SwedeMike: thanks so far.. I am not Ubuntu-experienced so far and we will switch from SLES/D. Are modern Firefox and Thunderbird versions supported in 10.04 and is Acrobat reader (+ browser plugin) and Flash running smoothly?
<psypher246> hello all. Does anyone know what to do when you have tried everything to kill a runaway process? I have tried kill -9 PID I have tried killing it in top, what else can I do?? If I try reboot the server remotely it gets stuck so I am completely lost as to what to do with this remotely accessed server. only way i can fix this is a hard reboot and thats not an option right now? Why does kill -9 not work??
<gurkee> What is the "lucid-updates" repository for?
<SwedeMike> gurkee: personally I install firefox via separate repositories, so I always have the latest one. I don't know about adcrobat reader, but PDF reader is included and is working well, flash I've never had a problem with on 32bit platforms.
<gurkee> SwedeMike, I just tried 11.04 64bit in a VM yesterday and was very pleased that Flash/Acroread were working out-of-the-box in Firefox 5 -- so you think I can have the same experience with 10.04 if I use special repositories?
<astraljava> gurkee: acroread can be found on partner repo, but not sure on which release. I remember it being there at least on most of them, and is on 11.04, but cannot confirm on lucid, though.
<glebihan> psypher246, if the process is a zombie, there's nothing you can do to kill it except kill its parent (if it's not init...) or reboot
<psypher246> glebihan: crap... thanks
<glebihan> psypher246, you're welcomee
<gurkee> astraljava: and it is no problem to just use e.g. natty's partner repo for 10.04?
<shadyzgeek> i also tried 11.04 on virtual box an d was a bad experience
<KM0201> gurkee: no, you don't want to do that
<astraljava> gurkee: Would advice against that, because of the dependencies.
<glebihan> psypher246, however a zombie should not cause any issue, why do you need to kill it ?
<KM0201> gurkee: there should be a PPA for Firefox 5.0, ten just download the current version of Flash, and put it in Firefox
<gurkee> SwedeMike: from which repo do you install most recent Firefox to 10.04?
<astraljava> gurkee: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/acroread_9.4-1lucid1_i386.deb
<astraljava> gurkee: So it seems to be there for lucid as well.
<KM0201> gurkee: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/firefox-5-lands-in-firefox-stable-ppa.html          that details how to add the firefox PPA, and then install 5.0
<psypher246> glebihan: it's a pyhton process whihc has stopped working, tried top stop and restart but it won't stop or start again. when i run a reboot now the whole server hangs and I have to hard reboot
<lotuspsychje> !ocelot
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gurkee> KM0201: isn't that way to install Firefox a bit dirty?
<soulis77-SE> Anyone know how to see which files the Parallels Power Panel is using. I'm upgrading my system and modifying files for security reason but the PPP is killing me. I need to know which files that PPP is using to knwo what to be extra careful when modifying. dpkg function anyone?
<glebihan> psypher246, what is the parent process ? is it init ?
<gedO> Hello. Can some one tell what is JAVA 2 SDK path in ubuntu?
<gurkee> astraljava: thanks for pointing me there
<KM0201> gurkee: why on earth would it be "dirty" you're adding a stable PPA repository, and installing from there
<KM0201> gurkee: thats how i'm using t-bird 5.0, and i have no problems at all w/ it.
<gedO> Guys, does anybody knows what path is to JAVA 2 SDK in ubuntu?
<KM0201> gurkee: if you were using a testing PPA, or a daily build PPA, then i might agree w/ you, but that repository only gets updated by mozilla upon stable release.
<gurkee> KM020: I was just asking :-) PPA is something like user-contributed, or am I wrong?
<gedO> where I can find that JAVA 2 SDK
<gurkee> KM0201, ah.. I see :)
<KM0201> gurkee: it is, but that one is supported by the mozilla team, it's safe.
<SwedeMike> gurkee: don't know off the top of my head, I'd have to look it up and then you could do it too.
<gurkee> KM0201, where do I get a good overview about the meanings of the repos like updates, backports, partner, PPA, ...?
<KM0201> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<shadyzgeek> can anybody explain to me why ma wireless keep on hanging in ubuntu
<soulis77-SE> ged0: use the following: http://drnikki.org/node/6
<gurkee> thanks :)
<arunkumar413> hi, i have an dvd which contains ubuntu 11.04(live) and some other ISOs. I want to make the ISO of the Ubuntu 11.04 and use it as a repository.
<KM0201> shadyzgeek: whats your wireless device?
<gurkee> and one last question, although google would be fine for that, too -- I think: Is KDE 4.x avaiable and stable for 10.04?
<shadyzgeek> it is an Atheros 9285
<KM0201> shadyzgeek: weird, i've got that atheros device and it works flawlessly (on it now actually)
<MonkeyMan> hello!
<KM0201> gurkee: now that, i do't know about... don't use KDE... but i dont recall ever seeing a repo for 10.04 and kde4
<psypher246> glebihan: yes it is init
<glebihan> psypher246, in that case, I guess you'll have to go for a hard reboot...
<shadyzgeek> o.k
<gurkee> KM0201, :) thanks -- and... aeh :D is Kubuntu + gnome-desktop the same as Ubuntu + ubuntu-desktop?
<gurkee> ah
<KM0201> no
<shadyzgeek> use Kde but still not helping
<psypher246> glebihan: ok, darn, if this keeps up I have to consider a pdu to do remote reboots
<gurkee> screwed the question up
<hammoommah> hello peoples, i just reinstalled ubuntu 11.04 onto my new hd, is there a way to tell it to fetch updates and install my applications off old hard drive rather then re downloading?
<szal> !info kdebase lucid | gurkee
<KM0201> yeah, you did..lol
<ubottu> gurkee: kdebase (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment, base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5:55ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<arunkumar413> hammoommah: use aptoncd
<SwedeMike> hammoommah: you can look in /var/apt/cache on the old one and see if it has a lot of packages there, if it has, copy them to /var/apt/cache on the new hd
<szal> ah..
<gurkee> Version 5:55?
<szal> !info kdebase-bin lucid | gurkee
<ubottu> gurkee: kdebase-bin (source: kdebase): core binaries for the KDE 4 base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 290 kB, installed size 1324 kB
<glebihan> psypher246, what is that script btw ? cause the problem probably comes from it
<MonkeyMan> Hi - I am a bit of a newbie to Linux, and was wondering if someone could help me partition my HD
<hammoommah> nice work SwedeMike
<shadyzgeek> who have got the ubuntu livehacking dvd
<vibhav> me
<KM0201> shadyzgeek: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<vibhav> shadyzgeek, Me
<KM0201> MonkeyMan: i will... want a PM?
<MonkeyMan> sure, thanks
<psypher246> glebihan: phoenix miner. it's a bitcoin miner, not sure if you have heard of it
<psypher246> glebihan: guess i will log it with them as a bug as well
<shadyzgeek> vibhav do u really like it
<glebihan> psypher246, yep probably a good idea
<vibhav> shadyzgeek,  worth the money
<szal> "Live Hacking DVD is a new Linux distribution packed with tools and utilities for ethical hacking, penetration testing and countermeasure verification." <- iow, Live Hacking != *buntu
<oj_> Hi, I recently switched back to Ubuntu Classic on 11.04 and my desktop icons are not visible and I can't right click or left click with my mouse, what can I do?
<shadyzgeek> hahaha
<jrib> oj_: nautilus is responsible for those things. Try to figure out why it won't start
<shadyzgeek> but ma wireless is not working in that
<vibhav> I meant the book was worth the money
<sourav> hello all, the window/file explorer (DOLPHIN) in my kubuntu box has crasher..., when I login, I am getting the termional, how can I restore it?
<oj_> jrib nautilus is working, because I can start any application and use my mouse within any active application window, and the panel, and the menus...it's just the desktop
<jrib> oj_: run nautilus in a terminal
<szal> sourav: (1) don't crosspost to multiple channels; (2) how about just restarting Dolphin?
<f3bruary> sourav: try reinstalling dolphin
<oj_> jrib: it opened up my home folder.
<jrib> oj_: right click on your desktop
<oj_> jrib nothing's happening
<sourav> szal: how can I restart dolphin?
<jrib> oj_: check gconf preferences to see if nautilus is set to show_desktop
<szal> sourav: lol..  click on menu entry (or quicklaunch icon, if you have one)?
<sourav> I am not even getting the menu entry!!
<sourav> szal:
<sourav> ^
<oj_> jrib ahh..thanks... I wonder why it didn't activate it before
<lisak> could please anybody help me out? colleague of mine made a typo during installation   regarding  hostname
<aum> is there any other way to install ubuntu on flash usb drive without using virtualbox ?
<jrib> !hostanem | lisak
<jrib> !hostname | lisak
<ubottu> lisak: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<szal> !hostname | lisak
<lisak> if I grep through   etc
<lisak> find . -name "*" | xargs grep
<lisak> there is nowhere
<lisak> I corrected it in /etc/hostname   /etc/hosts
<jrib> lisak: and?
<lisak> but I still get exceptions like java.net.UnknownHostException: ehop: ehop
<lisak> instead of eshop
<lisak> when running applications
<jrib> lisak: have you rebooted?  Or used the hostname command as ubottu suggests?
<shadyzgeek> anyone with an idea how i can change from spanish in ubuntu language to english
<aum> i could not follow the instructions of the virtualbox in the given link   http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<shadyzgeek> KM201 ANY IDEA
<szal> !caps | shadyzgeek
<ubottu> shadyzgeek: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lisak> jrib, right, my fault .. thanks
<lisak> I was used to not have to
<Terminus> hello. does anybody know of a pdf viewer that can span multiple screens? i'm trying to get it running on kde in lucid.
<lisak> in other distros
<shadyzgeek> OR vibhav any idea
<lisak> it was obtained from the file
<lisak> not via hostname tool
<Terminus> i've tried evince, okular and xpdf. none of them seem to support spanning multiple monitors.
<Ool> Hi, everybody, I'm looking for informations about the system account backup(34:34) to know if it's a good idea (or not) tu use it for backuppc client via SSH (rsync)
<shadyzgeek> of how i can change back to english
<jrib> Terminus: seems more like a window manager issue tbh
<shadyzgeek> y dont u google it out lisak
<Guest41248> hello
<szal> !google | shadyzgeek
<ubottu> shadyzgeek: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Guest41248> ПИДОРЫ ВЫ ВСЕ
<Terminus> jrib: hmmm... i've tried disabling all the checkboxes in the display configuration and it still snaps to just a single monitor on full screen.
<szal> !caps | Guest41248
<ubottu> Guest41248: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<szal> !ru | Guest41248
<ubottu> Guest41248: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<groll> ʘ‿ʘ
<Terminus> jrib: what i'm looking for is presentation mode in a pdf viewer spanning two monitors to be specific.
<aum> i could not follow the instructions of the virtualbox in the given link   http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<aum> is there any other way to install it...
<Terminus> jrib: nevermind. found one. thanks though. =)
<newb> When I compile a c program in codeblocks it works fine but when I do it in the terminal is doesnt, why?
<Sp4rKy> missing libraries ?
<rubyy> while i fsck sda6 . i t says bad magic number in super block while trying to re open . aborting journal on device sda6-8.    mapped to illega pblock.  abortin journal on dev.
<terxx1> test_msg
<newb> Sp4rKy, ye but why would it work in codeblocks then
<shadyzgeek> sorry lisak
<shadyzgeek> thanks ubottu
<rubyy> terxx1 ?
<[skl-]> Comment fait on pour voire les pseudos des gens qui sont sur le chan ?
<groll> lmfao is he kidding me
<groll> already on chatroulette, the only country where they all speak in their language rather than english is france, even here now :p
<[skl-]> thought that i was @ ubuntu-fr
<[skl-]> sorr y;p
<groll> :p
<groll> then nevermind lol
<gribouille> hi
<arunkumar413> i'm not able to access the contents of fedora 15 from ubuntu 11.04. when i tried with the sudo it says authentication failure
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more
<ChrisA[1]> how do people quickly open the home directory in Nautilus - similar to hitting 'Start-E' in Windows?
<odium> I have a working installation but no boot directory, is there a apt-get install something to get a 64 bit kernel
<ChrisA[1]> I tried setting up a shortcut similar to this, but it doesn;t seem reliable, and is quite slow when it works..
<grigori> sometimes my network driver goes down and ubuntu cannot find any wireless network and i should re-install ubuntu to fix the problem. is there any better solution?
<soulis77-SE> I have the following error when rebooting ufw: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.  I found a google help that only said that I should delete fhe file???
<arunkumar413> i'm not able to access some folders of  the fedora 15 from ubuntu 11.04.plz help me
<arunkumar413> http://pastebin.com/xxp03hf3
<grigori>  sometimes my network driver goes down and ubuntu cannot find any wireless network and i should re-install ubuntu to fix the problem. how to solve it?
<eagleserver> arunkumar413, you will have to mount them
<shadyzgeek> i agree with u grigori
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: its mounted
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: whats the error you are getting?
<arunkumar413> arun@arun-desktop:/media/4d50e4a3-eacc-4488-894c-6ec0253fc621/home$ cd arun
<arunkumar413> bash: cd: arun: Permission denied
<arunkumar413> arun@arun-desktop:/media/4d50e4a3-eacc-4488-894c-6ec0253fc621/home$
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: sounds like a permissions error then :)
<eagleserver> did you mount it with sudo?
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: no, mounted it by clicking in the places
<ambro718> Hi. Is there an easy way to install and run a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit Ubuntu install?
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: hmmm, try sudo cd to the folder?
<breaker313> moin: ich möchte das User die per SFTP (auch gechrootete User!) auf einen Server zugreifen, Dateien mit umask 0002 ablegen bzw. auch solche Ordner anlegen
<iceroot> ambro718: reinstall
<breaker313> Hat da jemand einen Tipp?
<iceroot> !de | breaker313
<ubottu> breaker313: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sipior> ambro718: sure. you can roll your own kernel, or just grab the 64-bit kernel package.
<groll> Question : http://i54.tinypic.com/rvaccp.jpg
<breaker313> sorry
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: arun@arun-desktop:~$ sudo cd /media/4d50e4a3-eacc-4488-894c-6ec0253fc621/boot/grub
<arunkumar413> [sudo] password for arun:
<arunkumar413> sudo: cd: command not found
<arunkumar413> arun@arun-desktop:~$
<eagleserver> in /mnt/ do an ls - la see if the permissions are the same as the mounts you can access
<Myrtti> groll: those are different versions of the linux kernel, you can choose one and try if they work any better than the one you're using by default (the top one, hilighted), but other than that that is perfectly normal
<groll> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<groll> Yeah but I had only one originally
<groll> why did they appear ?
<groll> (i did some suggested security updates and stuff from ubuntu)
<Myrtti> groll: they appear if you've updated your system, security updates
<groll> o i c
<groll> how can i even see the differences?
<groll> and are the differences important ?
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: did ls in /mnt/ but couldn't get anything
<Myrtti> groll: when it comes to different kernel versions, about the only way you personally could see any differences is if some odd hardware starts working. Otherwise they might be security updates, preventing intruders cracking into your system
<groll> hmm and the default one is the most recent, which includes all the latest security updates i did ?
<Myrtti> groll: yup
<wrek-gar> has anyone ever used squirrelmail or configured dovecot for send/receive email?
<groll> mmk mmk thx
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: i tried to do a system recovery when i was in fedora. It did something called relabelling
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: i dont know much about that, it sounds bad though
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: you trying to recover data ? or get it to boot?
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: get it to boot
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: you should be editing your grub then not its
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: ubuntu grub is detecting the fedora, but due to some error i made in menu.lst of fedora i'm unable to boot it
<iceroot> arunkumar413: you can correct your error by editiing the grub-line pressing "e" on that line
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: what he said :)
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: i dont know what he is saying. I just want to replace the menu.lst with backup copy i saved in /home/arun folder of fedora.
<arunkumar413> eagleserver:  neither i'm able to edit the menu.lst nor able to access the /home/arun folder of fedora
<p1l0t> !PMA
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there an application to extract text from image available in Ubuntu ?
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: a quick search found this, perhaps its your problem.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-can-i-mount-lvm-partition-in-ubuntu-569507/
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: it's already mounted
<aikInsaan> hey....can someone have a lot at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202
<aikInsaan> i am the one suffering from this :(
<Traintop> Hi Folks! What is the easiest way to install a zd1211rw-driver patched for packet injection on an ubuntu 11.04-64-bit-box?
<nmaxchat> Hello. I have a question, simple for U, complicated for me. I downloaded a script which should fix a problem I have. I have no clue how to run it. I suspect pasting the whole thing on a command line is not the way to do it but can't find instructions with Google
<arunkumar413> eagleserver: getting authenticatin failure after reaching this:arun@arun-desktop:/media/4d50e4a3-eacc-4488-894c-6ec0253fc621/home$ su
<arunkumar413> Password:
<arunkumar413> su: Authentication failure
<arunkumar413> arun@arun-desktop:/media/4d50e4a3-eacc-4488-894c-6ec0253fc621/home$
<Traintop> I tried the tutorial from aircrack-ng but when I do modprobe zd1211rw it exits with: "FATAL: Error inserting zd1211rw (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd1211rw.ko): Invalid module format" :-(
<Myrtti> arunkumar413: su isn't supposed to work in ubuntu anyway
<raph_ael> hi i disabled network-manager to start at boot, though it comes again, where should it be tweaked ?
<Traintop> although I downloaded the linux-source-2.6.38-package via synaptic
<Myrtti> nmaxchat: running scripts that you do not know what they do can be dangerous...
<Traintop> nmaxchat: try "sudo chmod ugo+c <script-file-name>
<Traintop> nmaxchat: or even better without sudo
<Traintop> nmaxchat: s/ugo+c/ugo+x/
<arunkumar413> Myrtti: then why did it ask for password
 * p1l0t 
<nmaxchat> Traintop, Let me take it one step backward. I found this which seems to address my printer problem but dont know where to download http://ptspts.blogspot.com/2010/06/how-to-fix-hp-laserjet-1018-on-ubuntu.html
<aikInsaan> hey....can someone have a lot at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202
<Pici> !root | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<raph_ael> hmm network-manager is not present in /etc/rc*, what could make it start at boot ?
<trackerx90> hi
<trackerx90> everybody
<arunkumar413> eagleserver:  how to change the permissions of it then
<Traintop> nmaxchat: in a terminal go to the place where you downloaded the script and do: chmod u+x fix.....sh
<Traintop> nmaxchat: then you can easily do: ./fix....sh and it will execute
<trackerx90> i have ever seen cpu monitor bar in someone video
<nmaxchat> Traintop, OK, Gottya
<trackerx90> i have installed ubuntu 10.04
<trackerx90> how to find the best one for me
<KM0201> trackerx90: a cpu monitor?.. there's system monitor, thats a panel applet, it's pretty easy.
<KM0201> but it's pretty "bare"
<KM0201> beyond that, you're probably wanting to look at gdesklets
<KM0201> !gdesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<trackerx90> sorry for noob question
<[THC]AcidRain> .
<Traintop> ok, guys,another question: how am I suppodes to recompile kernel-modules in ubuntu 11.04? -download package "linux-sources-2.6.38", then apply the patches and "make modules" ?
<trackerx90> how to install it
<trackerx90> thanks
<Traintop> s/suppodes/supposed/
<newb100> I am trying to get the help documentation for vi, whats the command in therminal?
<[THC]AcidRain> i have an external drive, it wont mount. and i have a red light on the front of my computer that flashes every 30 seconds.  the drive says DBus unknown error occured
<Traintop> newb100: man vi ?
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know why these things are happening?
<airton> e ai blz
<sipior> newb100: "man vim", but you're probably best off just trying ":help" inside the editor.
<[THC]AcidRain> the red light started flashing last night
<trackerx90> gu mai roo a i sadd
<sipior> newb100: it's quite comprehensive.
<trackerx90> pong mung tai
<[THC]AcidRain> i did notice last night that both of my external drives were reduced in speed
<blabla> Hi, I'm about to install ubuntu on my PC, currently running win7. Is an ext4 partition okay for ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> newb100:  theres a vitutorial app. not sure about any other tutorial docs
<newb100> if I do :help I get The Vim online help is not installed on this Debian GNU/Linux system.
<newb100> WHY ?
<newb100> Because the "vim-runtime" package containing it is not installed.
<ikonia> blabla: it's fine
<popey> blabla: yes
<airton> e ai algum brasileiro por ai?
<dr_willis> newb100:  be sure to install the vim full package
<blabla> ikonia: popey : thanks I shall proceed then :)
<[THC]AcidRain> any ideas?
<dr_willis> newb100:  the default vi is vim light
<newb100> dr_willis, thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply.
<[THC]AcidRain> just got this error
<[THC]AcidRain> out of no where
<[THC]AcidRain> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<[THC]AcidRain> and now this error
<[THC]AcidRain> =(
<[THC]AcidRain> is my entire system crashing?
<[THC]AcidRain> what is going on?
<dr_willis> dbus is confused perhaps
<[THC]AcidRain> what is the relation between dbus and the red light on my comp?
<dr_willis> the error is a bit vague also
<[THC]AcidRain> i know they have something in common
<dr_willis> red light where
<[THC]AcidRain> on my tower
<[THC]AcidRain> it started flashing last night
<[THC]AcidRain> and my external drives started moving very slow
<[THC]AcidRain> now after a restart, 1 of them wont even mount
<dr_willis> check dmesg output for errors
<[THC]AcidRain> in log?
<dr_willis> hd failure , hw issues perhaps
<[THC]AcidRain> wow seriously?
<[THC]AcidRain> i just bought this drive
<dr_willis> run 'dmesg' command  -     look for info
<dr_willis> mount it by hand. look for error messages
<eagleserver> arunkumar413: if you are still around chmod
<[THC]AcidRain> 727.100541] usb 2-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<airton> algum brasileiro por ai?
<[THC]AcidRain> [  838.046332] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<tobago> how to make instantbird popup the message, when received?
<newb100> Whats the command line to convert chm to pdf?
<Myrtti> !br > airton
<ubottu> airton, please see my private message
<[THC]AcidRain> [  289.599406] JBD: recovery failed
<dr_willis> !find chm2pdf
<ubottu> Found: chm2pdf
<Scuttle> Sometimes when I reboot my server there is a prompt telling me one of the disks is "missing", asking me if i want to continue. Is there a way to disable this? Makes it impossible to reboot remotely
<dr_willis> !info chm2pdf
<ubottu> chm2pdf (source: chm2pdf): A Python script that converts CHM files into PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1.1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 136 kB
<[THC]AcidRain> [  289.483306] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<[THC]AcidRain> what do these errors mean?
<[THC]AcidRain> there are so many
<Myrtti> [THC]AcidRain: not all of them are errors
<ng_> ok means okay
<ng_> i guess
<ng_> ;)
<airton> id
<dr_willis> time to fsck the filesystems also
<cutiyar> how to create toorent file from download link?
<ng_> +                       } else if (ioc->bus_type == FC) {
<ng_> +                               /*
<ng_> +                                * The FC IOC may kill a request for variety of
<ng_> +                                * reasons, some of which may be recovered by a
<ng_> +                                * retry, some which are unlikely to be
<FloodBot1> ng_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[THC]AcidRain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646474/
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone tell me why my drive wont mount?
<[THC]AcidRain> if this external drive has failed...
<dr_willis> what filesystem is it [THC]AcidRain
<[THC]AcidRain> ext3
<[THC]AcidRain> i had to format the drive myself
<[THC]AcidRain> but that was months ago
<dr_willis> i would fsck it first. and try mounting it again
<[THC]AcidRain> ive had it for about... 3 months
<aikInsaan> anyone had a chance to look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202?
<Myrtti> [THC]AcidRain: turn the computer off, put the drive away and try again in a couple of hours
<dr_willis> ;]
<Myrtti> (you can use the computer, but don't try to put the harddrive on it)
<[THC]AcidRain> wtf
<tobago> Myrtti but you use bot as well (!br)
<ikonia> [THC]AcidRain: control the language please.
<[THC]AcidRain> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<[THC]AcidRain> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<sipior> [THC]AcidRain: well, that's certainly true.
<dr_willis> so it is mounted,  somewhere
<dr_willis> use mount command to see where
<[THC]AcidRain> .... it just mounted out of no where :/
<[THC]AcidRain> i didnt even do anything
<sipior> [THC]AcidRain: the dmesg excerpt says that it is mounted, if you look closely.
<Myrtti> tobago: "usually, by default"
<dr_willis> i would double check cables and so forth
<Myrtti> tobago: there are exceptions :->
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah. after a reboot, i had unplugged both of the drives, and only 1 was detected
<[THC]AcidRain> now both are working fine
<[THC]AcidRain> the red light appears to be gone
<Myrtti> [THC]AcidRain: now is the time of making backups... ;-)
<dr_willis> problem fixed.. heres your bill....  ;^)
<tobago> how to let instantbird popup new messages like pidgin does?
<[THC]AcidRain> Myrtti: i have like 1.5 TB of backups to make
<[THC]AcidRain> i need another external drive
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dr_willis> just 1.5? ;)    i bought a 3tb for backups and its now 98%full
<dr_willis> 3 tb over usb = lot of time to backup
<[THC]AcidRain> lol. well 1.5TB is alot considering i have 1 working 250GB external, and 1 internal 80GB
<[THC]AcidRain> :/
<welshlad> hi there guys
<Myrtti> [THC]AcidRain: I was recently in the same situation as you, with an encrypted harddrive giving out I/O errors. After keeping the harddrive on the side for a few days, I got it mounted and quickly rescued what was most important - family photos. I may use the harddrive again after reformat, but I will not trust it again
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah, these issues started occuing last night when i moved all my music and movies over to the drive that is messing up
<Reikoku> I just have a 4TB NAS device in RAID-5
<gaurav_natty> i am Getting problem in ubuntu 11.04 my system is getting very slow
<Reikoku> Moving 3TB over USB would be painful even with rsync
<newb100> Are the C++ standard libraries automatically installed in ubuntu 10.04?
<[THC]AcidRain> Myrtti: so your telling me i need to go to walmart as soon as possible and raise hell?
<welshlad> I just installed linux from cd, i think it is 10.4. Im new to linux and want to know is there any other programs i need to install?
<dr_willis> Reikoku:  it took a while. usb3 helped a lot
<Reikoku> gaurav_natty: What's the specification of your system and what do you have open?
<[THC]AcidRain> because once more, i have learned my lesson to NEVER buy electronics from walmart
<Reikoku> dr_willis: I far prefer sending it over network :P
<[THC]AcidRain> they are AGAIN!, at a 100% fail rate with me
<szal> welshlad: there is no such thing as Linux 10.4
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain: what brand is it
<[THC]AcidRain> im not even sure
<Reikoku> I bought a cheap array off a datacentre that was shutting down, dr_willis
<Owner> szal,  you on
<welshlad> ubuntu 10.4 i think
<Myrtti> [THC]AcidRain: not necessarily to raise hell, but make sure you've got backups of the most important things somewhere
<tobago> anybody uses instantbird?
<szal> welshlad: it's either Ubuntu 10.04, or something else ;)
<[THC]AcidRain> its a My Passport
<szal> Owner: obviously ;)
<Myrtti> [THC]AcidRain: after *that* you can go raise hell.
<welshlad> Szal yes hehe
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  so it has nothing to do with walmart.. hds are the weakest link these days..
<[THC]AcidRain> dr_willis: so what would you suggest? i need a good hdd that wont fail on me
<Owner> you remember how last night I forgot my username? Well I found it and everytime I type it in it goes to a black screen and bring me back to the login screen
<lotuspsychje> ==>likes ssd drives
<dr_willis> buy ones with the best warrenty
<Reikoku> gaurav_natty: Long story short, Ubuntu installs a bunch of stuff that you don't need, if your system can't deal with it all just uninstall the bloatware and install a more resource-friendly desktop/set of apps
<[THC]AcidRain> grrr
<newb100> Are the C++ standard libraries automatically installed in ubuntu 10.04?
<Reikoku> Owner: Can you login as root?
<szal> Reikoku: there is no root login
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  they can all die.. without warning
<Owner> how do I do that
<szal> Reikoku: at least not by default
<[THC]AcidRain> i didnt buy the warranty on this one. but even at that man.... so what. i just get my money back and a new drive, but lose all my files?
<[THC]AcidRain> this is a horrible sick twisted worled we live in. sick i tell you!
<eagleserver> lotuspsychje: hey did ssd install ok etc no issues ? just out of curiosity
<gaurav_natty> Specification of my system is good daulcore processor 2.4 GHz and 3 gb ram i not oopen anything after booting it take an hour to work properly i removed many thing changed the startup application .
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  the hd makers warrenty. not one from walmart
<sipior> newb100: should be. if not, install libstdc++6 and libstdc++6-?.?-dev
<Reikoku> Owner: I assume go to a tty, su -, passwd
<Reikoku> Hmm actually
<Reikoku> Can you login to a tty?
<gaurav_natty> Reikoku, Specification of my system is good daulcore processor 2.4 GHz and 3 gb ram i not oopen anything after booting it take an hour to work properly i removed many thing changed the startup application .
<Reikoku> szal: Ahh, been a long time since I used Ubuntu :P
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  segate has replaced several hds for me
<lotuspsychje> eagleserver: running natty on trancend ssd (slc) without problems and very fast boot
<newb100> sipior, thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah. my 250GB is a segate
<cutiyar> how to create toorent file from download link?
<szal> Reikoku: logging into tty will help him exactly how?
<[THC]AcidRain> i think my next drive is going to be one just like that
<Reikoku> gaurav_natty: Ouch, yeah that spec should run Ubuntu flawlessly
<Owner> it is not letting me login to su
<Reikoku> szal: If he can log in at tty but not X, the issue isn't with login
<[THC]AcidRain> well my drive mounted. but it mounted at Server2__ instead of Server2
<eagleserver> lotuspsychje: yeh im sure its running like a dream with ssd, im getting an upgrade soon going dual ssd (raid) should be nice
<Reikoku> Owner: Press ctrl-alt-f2 and try logging in there with your username & password
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  that dosent make sence. but most torrent cients can make a torrent file
<szal> Reikoku: it most probably isn't
<welshlad> so is there any other programs i need to install as i just installed 10.4?
<Owner> I'm in
<lotuspsychje> eagleserver: sounds nice upgrade :p any idea what brand to choose?
<Reikoku> szal: Also if he can login at tty, it means he doesn't have to chroot in to fix the problem
<cutiyar> dr_willis, how to create it
<dr_willis> welshlad:  its 10.04 ;)
<szal> welshlad: anything you wish
<gaurav_natty> Reikoku, What Specification do i need
<Reikoku> Owner: So the issue appears to be with your X packages
<[THC]AcidRain> can someone tell me how to change the mount path again?
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  check your clients menus and docs
<welshlad> ok 10.04 then hehe?
<Reikoku> gaurav_natty: Yours should run Ubuntu fine, the only things I can think of are a full HDD or faulty RAM
<Owner> is there a way to fix this
<newb100> Im trying to write a simple compute game in c, can anoyone recomend some simple open source to have a look at, I am aiming for a sodoku game
<lotuspsychje> [THC]AcidRain:try installing pysdm and gparted for drive probs
<eagleserver> eagleserver: not yet waiting on the tax return :) then do some research, i know there are big differnces between them, research is a must with it.
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  it automounted to the label of the drive. it added the _ because the dir was not removed when it last unmounted
<aikInsaan> hey
<Owner> what the, evidently that fixed it
<blackdivine> can anyone help me setup my xorg.conf please???
<aikInsaan> whats the quickest way to undo an update?
<aikInsaan> i updated from 10.10 to 11.04
<aikInsaan> but would like to go back to 10.10 ASAP
<aikInsaan> thanks
<Monotoko> aikInsaan, why?
<dr_willis> aikInsaan:  reinstall
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Monotoko> aikInsaan, you can get the classic desktop...
<Reikoku> Oh, what's your graphics card gaurav_natty? Unity can be slow on older graphics chipsets
<Monotoko> if that is the problem
<gaurav_natty> Reikoku, Yeah :( I Am full HDD and Ram is Working Fine
<lotuspsychje> lemme guess u dont like unity :p
<aikInsaan> Monotoko: because of this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202
<Reikoku> Owner: What? You can login to X now?
<blackdivine> can anyone help me setup my xorg.conf please???
<szal> gaurav_natty: if your HDD is full, that's probably the issue
<Reikoku> I love unity :P I wish I knew how to port it :<
<szal> !repeat | blackdivine
<ubottu> blackdivine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<welshlad> also it isnt showing my dvd drives
<aikInsaan> Monotoko: i wanted the new desktop but....as you can see i am in a bad bad place
<welshlad> any help please?
<szal> blackdivine: define 'setup xorg.conf'
<Reikoku> blackdivine: ATI or nvidia?
<dr_willis> blackdivine:  set it to do what
<eagleserver> aikInsaan: is this your pc?
<aikInsaan> yeah
<Monotoko> aikInsaan, I would download live 11.04 and try to run that
<Monotoko> it could be the update that's borked...using the live version will show you
<eagleserver> aikInsaan: get a different vid driver.
<eagleserver> aikInsaan: may have picked wrong one.
<aikInsaan> eagleserver: how do I get that?
<eagleserver> google search for your vid card?
<Reikoku> aikInsaan: Is the issue only persistant in Unity/X?
<Reikoku> This just looks like your resolution is too low and it's trying to duplicate across
<aikInsaan> Reikoku: it was working fine on 10.10...if that's what you mean?
<gaurav_natty> Reikoku, how i know which graphics card i am using
<welshlad> can anyone help? cant find my dvd drive in a new install of 10.04
<szal> !google | eagleserver
<ubottu> eagleserver: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Monotoko> aikInsaan, he means if you press ctrl+alt+f1...what is it like, does it take up the full screen?
<Reikoku> aikInsaan: What video card do you have?
<Reikoku> If you don't know, do lspci and look for 'VGA compatible controller'
<szal> gaurav_natty: lspci | grep -i vga
<Reikoku> gaurav_natty: lspci in a console
<Reikoku> Look for a VGA compatible controller
<Reikoku> or that
<eagleserver> aikInsaan: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Embedded+Components+and+Flash+Memory&ProductLine=Embedded+Chipsets&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+845+Chipset+Family i think
<gaurav_natty> Reikoku, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<eagleserver> aikInsaan: pick linux obviously
<aikInsaan> Monotoko: ctrl+alt+f1 is still the same
<[THC]AcidRain> see, that red light goes crazy when i try to move files around on that drive
<szal> gaurav_natty: nothing you can do about it; Intel gfx drivers are in the kernel
<[THC]AcidRain> im scared
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<rene_> hi there
<raph_ael> hi what could start networkmanager at boot, if it is disabled in upstart ?
<HackerII> [THC]AcidRain  back off the thc
<gaurav_natty> szal, my system will work like this
<Traintop> [THC]AcidRain: perhaps this red light indicates harddrive-activity... ;->
<welshlad> can anyone help? cant find my dvd drive in a new install of 10.04. what can i do please as im new to linux
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Q: How can I delete .pulse without it coming back three seconds later?
<Reikoku> gaurav_natty: Only thing I can think of is the desktop doesn't like the Intel onboard graphics
<Monotoko> aikInsaan..hmm..sounds like more then X then, I would try to download 11.04 and run it from the disk, see if that is any better#
<[THC]AcidRain> Traintop: if that was true, why wouldnt it do it on my other ddrive?
<aikInsaan> Reikoku: i have intel 845gl
<[THC]AcidRain> besides, its moving at max of 5.8mb/sec right now...
<Monotoko> *than
<rene_> i've some trouble booting my system. i've switched my hd controllermode from ide to ahci
<[THC]AcidRain> when it should be moving around 30mb/sec
<Reikoku> aikInsaan: Do xrandr -q and put the output on http://www.paste2.org
<aikInsaan> Monotoko: yeah, i think i'll give it a go now
<Traintop> [THC]AcidRain: just guessing... :-)
<rene_> at boot the system hangs even if i plug in a usb stick.
<Reikoku> rene_: The last time I had that issue it seemed to be because I was using a bad motherboard
<rene_> i think the place in dmesg is between..
<rene_> [   16.800584] usb 1-5.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<G00053> well hello rainy monday
<rene_> and the next line [   27.828002] Adding 9936164k swap on /dev/sdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:9936164k
<gaurav_natty> Reikoku, thanks
<welshlad> can anyone help? cant find my dvd drive in a new install of 10.04
<lotuspsychje> welshlad: did you try a dvd disc?
<rene_> Reikoku i can't say that the board is bad
<Reikoku> rene_: I don't mean faulty
<blackdivine> szal, Reikoku, dr_willis: I updated to 11.04, and it gives me very low resolution, I have builtin card, Intel DH55PJ
<dtcrshr> where do i see computer information via gnome? ( need the computer host name)
<[THC]AcidRain> wow. when i unplug this drive the red light goes away. im about ot quit at life
<Reikoku> rene_: I mean I bought an ASRock motherboard
<danusia> hello
<[THC]AcidRain> i swear imma merc everyone in walmart
<danusia> I have a problem
<Reikoku> blackdivine: Try xrandr -q
<rene_> Reikoku: i understud you before
<danusia> plese help
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Reikoku> [THC]AcidRain: The red light is probably disk indicated
<tobago> how to let instantbird popup new messages like pidgin does?
<Reikoku> danusia: Might be able to help but I need to know what the problem is
<Monotoko> rene_...I've had a similar issue before, switch it off at the plug, open up the case and take the battery out of the mobo
<blackdivine> Reikoku, Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<blackdivine> VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<blackdivine>    1024x768       60.0*
<blackdivine>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<blackdivine>    848x480        60.0
<blackdivine>    640x480        59.9
<FloodBot1> blackdivine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<welshlad> Yes i put a dvd disc in and nothing
<danusia> after hibernation my cursor disappears!
<danusia> after hibernation my cursor disappears!
<szal> !repeat | danusia
<ubottu> danusia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rene_> Monotoko: take the batery out of mobo ? What should thad do?
<blackdivine> Reikoku, http://paste.ubuntu.com/646492/
<Monotoko> rene_, it will reset your motherboard, time, settings everything
<danusia> will u help me?
<Reikoku> blackdivine: What's your normal resolution?
<aikInsaan> Reikoku: here's the output from xrandr -q: paste2.org/p/1526571
<Reikoku> Also can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rene_> Monotoko: and what has it to do with the hang on boot?
<danusia> after hibernation my cursor disappears!
<blackdivine> Reikoku, you mean optimal? its 1360 x 768
<root____> hi
<Reikoku> aikInsaan: Looks like your xorg.conf is set up wrong
<blackdivine> root____, hello
<Reikoku> blackdivine: OK, what video driver are you using? intel or vesa?
<Owner> szal,
<danusia> after hibernation my cursor disappears!
<Reikoku> danusia: Stop spamming :P
<danusia> please help
<blackdivine> Reikoku, I didn't mess up with defaults, I'm not sure. I guess Intel, how to check?
<Monotoko> danusia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/552058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552058 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[915GM] Mouse cursor disappears when laptop lid closed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gerzel> Does anyone have the right deb lines for the Virtualbox repos?  I've tried adding 'deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty contrib' but have been unable to get it to load properly
<Reikoku> I needto register with Ubuntu forums :P
<Reikoku> blackdivine: Look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Reikoku> If you can't read it just pastebin it
<blackdivine> Reikoku, I just want to tell my Xorg to go with the optimal resolution which is 1360 x 768, i tried "sudo Xorg -configure" but it gives some error
<Reikoku> blackdivine: What's the error?
<danusia> don't know how to fix it
<blackdivine> Reikoku, it's not generated. Not there. In recent systems it's nor required, but if you are having problems, you can manually generate it and set resolution in it which you want to use. That's what I am trying to do
<aikInsaan> Reikoku: how do i fix my xorg.conf then?
<blackdivine> Reikoku, to give you exact error i have to stop gdm and try reconfigure again, should i go then? i'll be back
<Reikoku> Do sudo Xorg -configure |&2> ~/xorglog blackdivine
<aikInsaan> Reikoku: actually, first where is xorg.conf kept?
<Reikoku> aikInsaan: /etc/X11
<Owner> szal,  I am wanting my computer to autologin. I am at the login screen settings but it will not allow me to choose myself to autologin, how do I fix this
<Monotoko> danusia...you can try switching to tty: ctrl+alt+f1 then switch back to X: ctrl+alt+f7
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292203 has been marked as invalid against ppp, which project should it be assigned to for user creation with a usergroup membership?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292203 in ppp (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/pppd has group owner dip, not dialout" [Undecided,Invalid]
<karthick87> How to change the splash image of live ubuntu cd?
<danusia> every time?
<Reikoku> karthick87: Write a new CD with a new image
<Monotoko> danusia, probably...there are a few problems with hibernation, never use it myself...does it do the same on Standby?
<blackdivine> Reikoku, did it, no output
<karthick87> Reikoku: where i have to place the new image?
<danusia> no, only hibenation
<Reikoku> blackdivine: Yeah pastebin the file at /home/yourusername/xorglog
<danusia> I really likexubuntu, but this is really......
<danusia> strange poblem
<danusia> problem I men
<danusia> mean
<Reikoku> danusia: Hibernation is awkward in general on unix-like OS's :>
<Reikoku> :<*
<Monotoko> danusia, just use standby instead? These days standby doesn't use much power at all
<danusia> ok, thank you for your help. I will be going. Bye!
<Monotoko> Reikoku, seconded...I haven't ever got it to work on my 3 computers >.>
<danusia> oh, really?
<danusia> ok, I will
<Reikoku> Monotoko: It works on my Macbook Pro
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<danusia> wow! You really are an expert!
<Reikoku> But that's the only laptop I've had fully functioning standby on
<Reikoku> And I had to mess with some code to get it to
<danusia> my friend!
<blackdivine> Reikoku, "Server is already active for display 0" I have to stop GDM it will not generate log this way. Wait i'll be back.
<danusia> will you marry me?!
<danusia> I think I love you!
<h00k> !ot | danusia
<ubottu> danusia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Reikoku> lol danusia I'm not an expert :/
<Monotoko> Reikoku, I need a mac >.>
<danusia> but will you marry me?
<kiichiro>  I am wanting my computer to autologin. I am at the login screen settings but it will not allow me to choose myself to autologin, how do I fix this
<Reikoku> Monotoko: You don't, trust me
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<Reikoku> I wouldnt have mine if it weren't for being an iOS developer :P
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i make a drive mount at a certain location everytime?
<danusia> I am 27 years old, have long legs, blond hair and beautiful blue eyes
<karthick87> Reikoku: ??
<h00k> danusia: please keep conversation on topic,please
<Monotoko> Reikoku, I have always wanted to start iOS development...even tried to get a VM going but without much success :P
<Reikoku> karthick87: I write applications for iPhone/iPad so I need the mac environment to compile
<Reikoku> Monotoko: I used to have Xcode 3 working on hackintosh
<danusia> so your answer is....
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /media/Server2
<Reikoku> But 4 flat-out refused
<eagleserver> [THC]AcidRain: make a link
<[THC]AcidRain> i can run this. but on next boot, it mounts at Server2__
<danusia> ok
<Reikoku> danusia: Sorry, I'm married :P
<danusia> I understand
<[THC]AcidRain> ive already made the link
<danusia> Bye!
<Reikoku> Monotoko: Objective C is pretty nice to write
<eagleserver> a link to the mount ponit?
<[THC]AcidRain> eagleserver: yes sir
<[THC]AcidRain> it seems to be creating its own links though
<[THC]AcidRain> i configured this about 2 months ago
<[THC]AcidRain> and im looking at it now in computer:///
<[THC]AcidRain> it creates Server2_ and Server2__
<aiyoraju> hi  got a question"""can i have a duel boot os but one as the default i.e untill i press a button during start up os option should not pop up
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i associate the drive with the link?
<Monotoko> aiyoraju, you can...there is an option in GRUB
<Monotoko> aiyoraju, let me see if I can find it...
<Traintop> aiyoraju: monotoko was faster... -d'oh!
<eagleserver> [THC]AcidRain: man link
<Monotoko> aiyoraju: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub (file)
<aiyoraju> @monotoko thanks
<Monotoko> Traintop: ;)
<aguitel> what package need to install to add printer ?
<Reikoku> cups usually, but I think its in base
<Traintop> I want to compile a driver which is in the main-kernel; can I only do "make modules" or can I somehow specify to only compile one module or perhapd only all wireless-modules?
<Traintop> s/perhapd/perhaps/
<roasted> in Ubuntu 10.10, if you're running a DHCP server, where's the file at? I'm having a brain fart finding it and dhcpd.conf isn't where it's at.
<Reikoku> Traintop: Is the module already compiled but not inserted, or does it need to be switched on?
<Reikoku> in the kernel?
<blackdivine> Reikoku, For some reason I can't dump output of "Xorg -configure" to a text file with >, but the error is "Number of configured devices is greater than connected devices. Configuration failed..."
<aiyoraju> @monotoko if i install ubunto and windows 7 and want windows 7 to start without input will it work(sorry m new to computers)
<Monotoko> roasted: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<Reikoku> blackdivine: Hmm, I have no idea :S - try #xorg, sorry
<Reikoku> They should be able to help
<Traintop> reikoku: it is not yet compiled... -but I only want zd1211rw to be compiled not all modules; but doind "make modules" takes hours... so can I somehow specify to only compile zd1211rw?
<blackdivine> Reikoku, ok thanks for your help mate :)
<usrx> ukpg=ver
<usrx> ,teia<>�oog/oi/�g(7HU) oa:ss:i�<>j0nn�<>3m41L@9m41L.C0m
<usrx> |
<roasted> Monotoko, ahh I JUST found it. No it's not dhcpd.conf in my case. I'm running an LTSP thin client server, I forgot it's in /etc/ltsp not /etc/dhcp3. thanks though!
<Monotoko> aiyoraju, you will need to make Windows 7 your default (not quite sure how as I don't have a ubuntu computer close at the moment, but you can probably find out) then modify the hidden grub settings
<Reikoku> Traintop: gcc -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -O6 -c module.c
<Reikoku> I believe
<[THC]AcidRain> link: cannot create link `/media/Server2' to `/dev/sdh1': Invalid cross-device link
<Traintop> Reikoku: I assume cd'ing to drivers/net/wireless/zd1211 before and just issuing this command?
<Reikoku> Traintop: But realise that your module may have modular dependencies within the kernel
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  i think you are confused about what you are doing
<Reikoku> Traintop: Correct
<Traintop> trying...
<[THC]AcidRain> im trying to make this 1 drive mount at the same location everytime
<[THC]AcidRain> i delt with this a while ago. but i forgot
<Monotoko> [THC]AcidRain...you probably want /etc/fstab
<eagleserver> [THC]AcidRain: the link should be /mnt/mountname /otherdrive
<Reikoku> [THC]AcidRain: Look in /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  make a fstab    entry for it.
<blackdivine> Reikoku, lol there are less than 50 people there :P and all silent
<brahmana> Hi all
<dr_willis> or if its automounting. make sure no dirs with thr same lable name exist in /media/
<brahmana> I burnt a 10.04 iso on to a CD and tried booting it on a fairly old laptop
<Reikoku> blackdivine: Only other thing I can suggest is searching the Ubuntu forum, I can't because I'm not registered :P
<brahmana> It boots until I see the five blinking dots and then after some time the screen just goes blank..
<blackdivine> Hello, I generated a modeline with cvt, can anyone tell me how to insert it to my VGA section in "xrandr"?
<Traintop> Reikoku: your command exits with: "zd_chip.c:28:24: fatal error: linux/slab.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Traintop> compilation terminated."
<brahmana> Nothing comes up even after some 15-20 minutes.
<Monotoko> brahmana, how old is that laptop?
<brahmana> 2003 I believe
<Reikoku> Traintop: Sorry, what's that in English?
<Traintop> Reikoku: but build-essentials and linux-headers are installed
<blackdivine> Reikoku, lol you should, and I already have a thread there and searched for 2,3 days. The solution is there, it is to use HDMI cable, but I want it to work on VGA :P
<Traintop> "file or directory not found compilation terminated"
<Reikoku> blackdivine: VGA cable can handle your resolution
<brahmana> Monotoko: I am not entirely sure. It is definitely older than 2006
<Monotoko> brahmana, it probably won't run Ubuntu 10.04...take a look at xubuntu though
<Monotoko> it is designed for older computers
<Reikoku> Traintop: It seems like it's looking for a dependency
<brahmana> Monotoko: How about 8.04 - hardy heron?
<Reikoku> I suggest either looking for a pre built module or rebuilding the kernel overnight
<blackdivine> Reikoku, It can ofcourse, but the new Ubuntu doesn't do a good job on guessing the optimal resolutions on VGA cable, that;s what i read
<szal> brahmana: 8.04 is dead in the meantime
<Monotoko> brahmana, perhaps..but I believe it is at end-of-life now
<iceroot> blackdivine: lubuntu if you are slow at performance
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<szal> brahmana: and on the desktop it has been for 2 years already
<Reikoku> Monotoko: Ubuntu 10.04 should run on a 2003 laptop :S
<Traintop> some few days ago I read a make-command something like make modules SUBDIR=drivers/net/... -but I am not sure and do not find it again... -does this sound familiar to anyone?
<brahmana> szal, Monotoko - End of life should be ok. If I can boot some linux I will be good to go
<acicula> Traintop: its missing an include file, id guess slab.h is part of the linux kernel headers
<[THC]AcidRain>  so in fstab i will do...
<[THC]AcidRain>  /dev/sdh1 /media/Server2 ext3 defaults,user,rw 0 0
<szal> brahmana: try pressing F6 on CD boot & issuing "edd=on"
<blackdivine> iceroot, LOL no, I have i3 and 4gb ram, just want bigger resolution so lines don't wrap on my VIM :P
<Traintop> acicula: I did this in the extracted kernel-tree... :-)
<Monotoko> Reikoku, not well I suspect... brahmana, you may want to try DSL or some other "small" distribution
<Reikoku> [THC]AcidRain: What's in there now?
<szal> brahmana: (toggle option w/ space bar)
<Reikoku> Also you have to edit it as root (sudo)
<szal> brahmana: and "nomodeset" too, for that matter
<iceroot> blackdivine: ah wrong nick :)
<blackdivine> haha ok :)
<Reikoku> Monotoko: Isn't Ubuntu 10.04 gnome3 based?
<[THC]AcidRain> Reikoku: the link to a non existant floppy drive and. my cd rom
<brahmana> szal: Hang.. let me do that right away before I lose you.. :)
<welshlad> well guys do i stick with 10.04 or get the newer version?
<Monotoko> Reikoku, no it's Gnome2
<[THC]AcidRain> but. my other drive has been mounting in the same location for years now
<Traintop> damn it -I'll wait some time to let make compile all modules... :-(
<blabla> from linux). Do I have to add windows to grub or something ?
<[THC]AcidRain> why is this drive wanting to do what i have not set it to do?
<Reikoku> Monotoko: gnome2 will run on 03 hardware
<brahmana> szal, Monotoko -- fwiw, it did actually boot a 9.10 cd but ended up throwing Bus Error so I couldn't do anything useful.
<Reikoku> I have gnome2 running on 1999 hardware :P
<[THC]AcidRain> cause everyone here had helped me before, showed me a different way to mount the drive
<Monotoko> Reikoku, it all depends...it sounds like 10.04 doesn't know or support his video card
<acicula> Traintop: unless you tell it where to find the include files ti will just lookin in the default include directories. just unpacking kernel source somewhere will not do that. though if you are building a module within the kernel tree itself that shouldnt be an issue
<blabla> Hi. I'm a windows user and installed ubuntu on an ext4 partition. Now grub doesn't see windows at boot anymore. What went wrong ?
<Reikoku> He probably needs the alternate install CD
<Reikoku> The curses-based one
<Reikoku> blabla: Did you delete your Windows partition?
<brahmana> Reikoku: Can I download alternate install CD by http? i.e without torrents?
<blackdivine> blabla, Are you sure you didn't installed Ubuntu over windows partition? because if you didn't grub does a good job on detecting and listing windows so you can boot
<blabla> Reikoku: I can still see the files from dolphin
<[THC]AcidRain> the drive keeps changing its device name
<Monotoko> Reikoku, perhaps...but xubuntu may support it better as it is designed for older computers
<aiyoraju> exit
<Reikoku> brahmana: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso
<Reikoku> Monotoko: Yeah he'd probably be better with xubuntu
<Reikoku> But he could just install ubuntu then install xfce
<Traintop> acicula: the error came from a gcc-command for compiling a kernel-module; now I just did "make modules_prepare; make modules"... -it compiles EVERY module now, but it seems I have to wait that long for zd1211rw :-)
<Monotoko> Reikoku, perhaps..but rather than going the long way around, he might as well just install xubuntu? http://www.xubuntu.org/
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<[THC]AcidRain> Reikoku: it appears to be working
<Reikoku> Traintop: Most modules have several dependencies
<blackdivine> blabla, whats dolphin?
<Traintop> Reikoku: which means?
<Reikoku> Monotoko: I haven't used xubuntu, I don't know its nuances
<[THC]AcidRain> fail
<Reikoku> If it's anything like kubuntu I wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft bargepole :P
<blabla> blackdivine: well i defined /dev/sda5 as / and /dev/sda1 as nothing
<Reikoku> Traintop: It means your module can't install without compiling other ones it depends on
<Monotoko> Reikoku, it isn't..I've used it to bring ancient computers back to life a lot :P
<Reikoku> Like when you apt-get something and it gets 30 software packages :P
<blabla> with /sda1 being my windows
<Reikoku> Monotoko: I haven't used LINUX for a while, tbh :P
<Traintop> but doing make modules_prepare should do the trick, shouldn't it?
<arcaos> hello good people, I need if possible some orientation with the sound system on a 11.04 install
<Monotoko> it's a life saver for a quick fix...and it is designed to be light :P
<Reikoku> blabla: Go into a terminal and do fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Reikoku> Monotoko: I have a dual-architecture purpose built rescue USB for Linux which I always carry
<Reikoku> A lot of friends use it :P
<arcaos> haven't found anything I can understand in the forums and am hoping to have a bit more luck here
<szal> Reikoku: if you don't even use Linux, then be the heck quiet about different desktops :P
<Reikoku> I'm mostly on the BSDs now :P
<Reikoku> szal: I use different desktops :P
<Reikoku> I'm running NetBSD on most of my boxes
<Monotoko> szal..I should have just said that in the first place I think :P
<blabla> Reikoku: it says it cannot open the disk
<Reikoku> blabla: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<blackdivine> blabla, if you are running ubuntu now, you should see the drives on left panel if you are in your home, click on them and identify your windows drive, is it there?
<szal> Monotoko: XFCE is far from light any longer, as I understand it
<Reikoku> szal: It's a lot lighter than gnome/kde/unity :P
<pupuserf0be20> hi guys i need help with my home directory
<Monotoko> szal, I think the recent one isn't very light...but 10.04 does the job quite nicelty
<blabla> blackdivine: yes
<Monotoko> *nicely
<arcaos> I have no sound coming out of my system, it used to work before but now I don't even hear the initial drums, then the sound icon appears in the system tray but there are no volume bars and no application has sound. Anybody here experiences something like it?
<brahmana> Monotoko, szal, Reikoku -- Would the laptop being old have anything to do with it throwing up "Boot Error" (Just that nothing else) when I tired booting with USB earlier (before I tried a CD)?
<blackdivine> blabla, and you dont see it in grub right?
<pupuserf0be20> "it does not appear to exist" and it does =O
<blabla> blackdivine: no
<Reikoku> brahmana: It might not be able to boot from USB
 * szal remembers XFCE 3, which would start up in <5 secs from a Knoppix CD on a 1.7 GHz single-core CPU
<Monotoko> brahmana, anything pre-2006 generally can't boot from USB#
<brahmana> Oh.. !
<blackdivine> blabla, ok open terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and run "sudo apt-get purge grub-pc)
<Reikoku> szal: You mean the whole OS booted in 5 secs or xfce did? :P
<szal> Reikoku: the XFCE desktop
<pokoko222> what do i need to work with opengl in ubuntu?
<blackdivine> blabla and then in the same terminal, run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" and paste the output at http://pastebin.pk/
<brahmana> Reikoku, Monotoko : There is an option for temporary order selection on the laptop and that lists the USB drive (as a USB HDD) only when it is plugged in..
<Reikoku> From startx my xfce4 boots in around 3 on a Celeron E3200
<Traintop> pkoko222: do your mean running applications or developing them?
<brahmana> And the bios has both USB HDD and USB FDD options for boot order selection
<Internetpc> HI....Where can I Suggest name for future version of ubuntu ?
<pokoko222> Traintop develop
<kiichiro> on xubuntu how do I make it so it automatically logs me in?
<Monotoko> brahmana, pre-2006 they could boot from certain USB HDD's, not flash drives though
<pupuserf0be20> can anyone hlep me?
<Reikoku> kiichiro: Does it use xdm?
<Internetpc> <pupuserf0be20> : abt what ?
<brahmana> Monotoko: oh.. I see..
<Monotoko> pupuserf0be20, what's wrong? Sorry I missed your message
<Monotoko> this place moves too fast at times >.>
<pupuserf0be20> "my home directory does not appear to exist", i got that message after my desktop froze and i had to force shutdown...
<Traintop> pokoko222: I always used synaptic to install libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev, this installs all every other dev-packages...
<pupuserf0be20> when i tried to log in
<Monotoko> pupuserf0be20, is that when you login?
<pokoko222> Traintop that is all i need?
<pupuserf0be20> it worked just fine before
<Monotoko> pupuserf0be20, switch to a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and try to login
<blackdivine> blabla, any progress?
<blabla> blackdivine: I think it did it : http://pastebin.pk/775
<Traintop> pokoko222: this is one of the libs you need to have: the others are all dependant and are installed alongside
<Reikoku> kiichiro: I cant remember if xubuntu uses gdm or xdm, if it's gdm it's in sudo gdmsetup
<blabla> blackdivine: the longest part was having the site respond the url :P
<Monotoko> pupuserf0be20, it sounds like your home directory has corrupted when you force rebooted
<pokoko222> Traintop thank you
<blackdivine> blabla, yes "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1" that marks your success, congrats :)
<Genghiz> what do I google for when I want synaptic/ package manager to pop-up saying "so and so" program not installed , do you wanna install from package manager ?
<Genghiz> from python ?
<blabla> blackdivine: I think I should reboot to try at this point, thank you for your help :)
<Traintop> pokoko222: do not use *swx* ; it's software-rendering
<blackdivine> blabla, yeah go ahead, no problem, give and get :)
<Traintop> pokoko222: use libgl1-mesa-dev
<dcorking> are there rogue updates in my update stream? they attempt to replace apt on the grounds of a package validation bug, but the bug in the changelog returns a 'page not found' at https://launchpad.net/bugs/784473 :(
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 784473 not found
<Monotoko> pupuserf0be20, can I PM you? This place is moving way to fast for me to give effective help
<pupuserf0be20> PM me? where?
<Monotoko> on here...hold on
<Monotoko> pupuserf0be20, I sent you a message
<pokoko222> Traintop ah i saw that and installed swx it automatically uninstalled libgl1-mesa-dev ok will do it agai
 * Dreamscape[A] is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard)
<roadfish> I can set position of wma files but NOT mp3 files. How do I get amarok to position mp3 files?
<szal> dcorking: there you have it..  smells like a rootkit or something
<szal> dcorking: other than that, at what occasion is apt trying to be replaced?
<Reikoku> Smells nasty
<dcorking> szal, thanks. seems a bit blatant - hiding in plain sight by mentioning pkg vaslidation in the changelog
<dcorking> szal, comes in update-manager
<szal> dcorking: friggin' GUI stuff..  does it also come up on the terminal?
<Reikoku> I don't trust my guis :P
<Reikoku> They hide too much output
<pokoko222> Traintop which header do you then include to work with opengl, and which libraries you link to
<Traintop> pokoko222: just a moment
<Traintop> have to boot up another machine... :-(
<szal> some mirrors are bloody slow to send headers, slowing cache update down.. -> Fetched 72 B in 52s (1 B/s)
<pokoko222> Traintop i would be very greatful, i can wait
<dcorking> szal - a search on launchpad shows up a bzr braanch with the same puzzling changelog: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/apt/natty-security/revision/141
<Traintop> pokoko222: try this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/646531/
<Traintop> it's a simple window with a spinning cube: compile with "gcc cube.cpp -o cube -lGL -lGLU -lglut"
<vk4akp> Hi guys.
<vk4akp> Anyone know the URL to download the White version of Ubuntu?
<pokoko222> Traintop i am in netbeans
<kiichiro> xubuntu uses I believe the xdm
<pokoko222> pokoko222 wow nice file i can take it from here, thank you so much :)
<vk4akp> I'm after the release that doesn'have the Nigerian RootKit installed.
<brahmana> szal: I just tried the "edd=on" and "nomodeset" and the behavior is still the same.
<Traintop> pokoko222: try this one on the terminal; if it works you can try getting it to run in netbeans; but I prefer emacs and terminal :-)
<dgandhi360> Greetings all, I was wondering if there is a way to get gnome-terminal to zoom-in when called instead of requiring menu/hotkeys.
<brahmana> szal: The CD drive just goes dead silent a little while after the blinking dots screen (which otherwise is pretty noisy)
<szal> dcorking: what's the final pkg version of the apt pkg to be installed?
<szal> brahmana: does it ever get past the dots?
<acicula> Traintop: you can compile individual modules as long as the source tree is configured and prepared, think you can use make M=path/to/module/directory
<dcorking> I know it is standard for the security team to hide launchpad bugs until the fix is available, but is 784473 supposed to remain hidden "page not found" ?
<Reikoku> Isn't there a way to hide the dots and see the bootup under it?
<brahmana> szal: I have tried only two scenarios - the default and with your suggestion - and in both cases a little while after the dots the screen goes blank and no key press does anything
<szal> Reikoku: press Esc when booting
<Traintop> acicula: thanks :-) "make oldconfig;make modules_prepare;make modules" is still running, but after it finishes I'll try your suggestion
<Reikoku> brahmana: Try that
<kiichiro> Reikoku, xubuntu uses the xdm I believe
<acicula> Reikoku: think alt-f1 or tab or some combination of it might make it switch back to text, not sure though.
<dcorking> szal : going to apt version 0.8.13.2ubuntu4.1
<Reikoku> Press esc when booting
<brahmana> ok
<Reikoku> See what the error is
<szal> dcorking: that update came a week or so ago; I normally don't bother about changelogs, so I didn't notice something strange there
<szal> dcorking: perhaps poke the maintainer about your finding
<nahab> ubuntu-de
<Traintop> ok, after aborting my last compile I just read a line which I overread till now: "WARNING: Symbol version dump /home/marcus/zd/linux-source-2.6.38/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Traintop> "
<dcorking> szal - ta - where do you find the dates on the updates?
<starlon> is there any way to disable specific cores? I know I can pass maxcpus=1 in Grub. I don't know which core's being used though.
<Traintop> this is exactly the problem I have with this module...
<starlon> Does it simply go 0, then 1, etc..?
<Traintop> how can I get this fixed... -copy Module.symvers from /boot?
<brahmana> szal, Reikoku : Doesn't halt at an error. Lead me to the blank screen and silent CD drive again.
<Reikoku>  Traintop: Did you make before make modules?
<dyd> what's a good way to make an image of all my so + applications? like a recovery dvd
<Traintop> Reikoku: no
<brahmana> szal, Reikoku The last thing that looked like an error was : ureadahead-other stopped with status 4
<Reikoku> brahmana: Seems like it's trying to load X but failing :/
<szal> brahmana: that's normal, afaict
<natrixnatrix89> how do i access ubuntu guest user account?
<brahmana> can I start this in runlevel 3?
<Reikoku> Are ttys enabled in livecd environment?
<offermann_> hi, hab ubuntu 11.04 leider ist kein ruhestand instsalliert, wie kann ich das ändern?
<Reikoku> Try ctrl-alt-f2
<brahmana> No, none of those worked
<szal> natrixnatrix89: there is no guest user account, unless you created one
<Traintop> Reikoku: I did the following: 1. apt-get install linux-sources-2.6.28.tar.bz2 2. patch zd1211rw-module 3. cp /boot/config-2.6.38-8-generic .config 4. make oldconfig;make modules_prepare;make modules...
<brahmana> Reikoku: i.e none of Ctrl + alt + F(1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7) worked
<brahmana> szal: Is there a boot up option like edd=on to start in runlevel 3? (i.e. no X)
<starlon> Is there a particular package I can install via apt-get that'll install a bunch of common build tools, such as automake, gcc, std libs, etc?
<szal> brahmana: append "text" to the kernel line in Grub
<Reikoku> brahmana: I can only suggest the alternative CD
<Reikoku> Traintop: That should work assuming your kernel is a similar version
<kiichiro> on xubuntu how do I make it so it automatically logs me in?
<Reikoku> I assume all as root :P
<Traintop> Reikoku: I downloaded this version because this is the kernel my machine uses atm...
<root____> where do u think i should start learning backtrack???
<ikonia> root____: in #backtrack-linux
<Traintop> Reikoku: thought this would be the only way... :-)
<ikonia> root____: this channel is for Ubuntu support
<Reikoku> Traintop: Oh, you're not upgrading kernel then? :P
<starlon> ah build-essentials
<Traintop> Reikoku: no, I just want to recompile this one module called "zd1211rw.ko"
<brahmana> szal: The end of the boot options line looks like this now : "initird=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- text" -- Is that fine?
<Traintop> because I have to patch this module for some specific reason...
<szal> brahmana: yes
<szal> brahmana: while you're at it you might want to remove "quiet splash"
<Traintop> Reikoku: what yould be the way you suggest to do this? -the only reason I'm fiddling with the kernel is this packet-injection-patch for the zd1211rw-module... -I do NOT want to compile my kernel or up- or downgrade it; just get this module to work with this patch... :-(
<nahab> hallo jemand da?
<brahmana> szal: it worked.. I got the prompt.. ! :)
<szal> brahmana: in other words, it's an X load problem
<Traintop> nahab: yo, alda :-)
<szal> !de | nahab
<ubottu> nahab: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Reikoku> Traintop: I'm struggling to see why it isn't working, I assume you do make oldconfig, then make menuconfig to turn on the module you want, then patch, then make modules
<Reikoku> I used to have a module I had to patch all the time for my Mac's backlight
<Traintop> reikoku: ok, wrong order; I first did patch, then make oldconfig...
<Traintop> Reikoku: should I try the other way round?
<dddbmt> How do I check the temperature of my ubuntu 11.04 machine? It is quite warm, and just turn off without warning.
<brahmana> szal: Yes. I wonder if some conf file tweaks can get X also running... nevertheless the command prompt should be good enough for now..
<kiichiro> can someone help me so I don't need to login, I know I just asked this but I switched computers to more easily read everything
<brahmana> szal, Reikoku, Monotoko : thank you all very much...
<tyler_d> why is it that in ubuntu 11.04 the terminal title does not update on ssh? fresh install(32)
<nahab> german ubuntu?
<szal> brahmana: if you want to actually install something on that machine later on, I suggest grabbing the alternate CD
<tktiddle> Im looking for a package "alfresco" which should be in the partners repo, but i cant find it with aptitude.. does anyone know anything about this package? is it available on ubuntu10?
<natrixnatrix89> kiichiro: do you mean autologin?
<Traintop> nahab: es gibt einen deutschen ubuntu-channel; aber worum geht es? -vielleict kann ich dir weiterhelfen?
<kiichiro> Correct natrixnatrix89
<brahmana> szal: I will remember that.
<natrixnatrix89> kiichiro are you on natty?
<kiichiro> yes
<kiichiro> xubuntu 11.04
<head_victim> Anyone have some good rsync flags for syncing a mirror? I'm using -vtlrh --delete and my mirror has slowly gorwn over time to 800 GB
<brahmana> szal: However the case here is that, it was a dual boot eariler and I accidentally deleted the Ubuntu partition from windows and now I need to set the MBR right so that I can boot Windows at least.. !
<Reikoku> brahmana: Depending what your graphics card is, you may need to be prepared to mess around to get it to work
<natrixnatrix89> kiichiro: then just go to settings and click login screen
<ikonia> head_victim: try #rsync
<natrixnatrix89> and use autologin
<pokoko222> which header and library do i need to install for glut in ubuntu?
<szal> brahmana: ah, that should work fine on the terminal ^^
<CaptWho> anyone have any idea how to burn a 788mg iso image on a 700mg data disk?  is it possible to break the iso into 2 parts?
<kiichiro> My name is not available to be choosen from the list, the drop box just remains gray even after I unlock it
<head_victim> ikonia: cheers, looked for a mirror room but that's another aspect
<natrixnatrix89> have you checked the checkbox?
<Traintop> pokoko222: just open synaptic and enter "glut dev" in the search field
<kiichiro> yes I have
<brahmana> Reikoku: I think I will keep this old one on Windows. I will just the new one for Linux. :)
<pokoko222> Traintop by the way i got gl and glu headers right :) ok i will do this one now
<natrixnatrix89> weird. maybe you have to reconfigure login screen manager..
<pokoko222> Traintop but there is other stuff like freeglut dunno what to install
<kiichiro> how exactly would I go about doing that
<szal> Traintop: he found the German channel ;)
<Traintop> pokoko222: it's always the same when setting up a new machine... installing all the libs and headers for GL... -but if you got it running once you have no worries anymore... :-)
<natrixnatrix89> kiichiro: just sudo dpkg --reconfigure <your login manager>
<natrixnatrix89> on ubuntu it would be gdm
<kiichiro> what would my login manager be exactly?
<natrixnatrix89> on lubuntu it was lxdm as I remember
<madprops> how can this make any sense? http://www.mybravetruehero.com/skype-upside-down-video-problem-solved/
<natrixnatrix89> I don't remember.. google for that
<madprops> how is that file supposed to run skype?
<Traintop> szal: I always sit here because I HOPE there are more english-speaking-ubuntu-users than german ones.. .:-)
<pokoko222> Traintop ok so which one do i install there are more glut headers and libraries stuff all over the place :)
<BluesKaj> brahmana, are you sure you deleted the ubuntu partition , or did you install windows after installing ubuntu and now you can't access
<szal> Traintop: obviously there are ;)
<tomodachi> does anyone haw a quick fick for ultra slow workspace switching performance? im on latest ubuntu nvidia proprietary driver
<brahmana> szal: btw, I been following this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508927 to reset the MBR and it suggests use of the package ms-sys which now seems to be removed from repo for licensing issues. Is mbr the right package to use now?
<Traintop> pokoko222: mom
<tktiddle> Ive enabled the partners repo but i cant find sun-java6-jdk
<pokoko222> Traintop mom?
<brahmana> BluesKaj: I am pretty sure I deleted the Ubuntu parition. Though I had that other problem that you stated quite a few years ago... :)
<Traintop> pokoko222: wait a moment :-) german-online-gamer-language :-)
<szal> brahmana: reinstalling Grub should do, unless the installation is so b0rked that even more stuff is missing
<szal> !grub | brahmana
<ubottu> brahmana: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Traintop> pokoko222: install freeglut3-dev
<tktiddle> How do i install sun/oracle java?
<Traintop> pokoko222: packets with a red ubuntu-icon are always good to install :-)
<kiichiro> natrixnatrix89, wait, just remembered something, how do I get to the security tab
<brahmana> szal: aah.. um.. well I deleted the ubuntu parition from the Windows Disk Management tool..
<pokoko222> Traintop thank you so much so so much oh boy i cant wait to get to program now
<szal> brahmana: then there's nothing to do but to reinstall
<natrixnatrix89> kiichiro: security? it should be seahorse
<Traintop> pokoko222: did you get the cube-demo to compile and run?
<pokoko222> Traintop well i needed the glut header just a sec
<brahmana> szal: No, I just want to reset the MBR and just have windows on this machine (for now at least). Do I need to install the OS complete for that?
<pokoko222> Traintop what do i include now i have both freeglut.h and glut.h :D
<szal> brahmana: you better do that from an appropriate Windows install medium
<Traintop> brahmana: boot into windows anyhow and do this chkdsk -fix-mbr ...
<Traintop> pokoko222:should work both if both are installed by synaptic
<szal> Traintop: afaik, incumbent instructions are different for XP and Vista/Win7
<brahmana> ok
<Traintop> szal: havent't booted into non-linux-os for over 6a now... -so I do not remember all the syntax-options from DOS... :-(
<szal> Traintop: XP has a 'fixmbr' command, for Vista/Win7 I'd have to look instructions up.. </ot>
<Traintop> szal: same for me: my last win was XP SP2; all other windows after this I haven't seen but in the commercials... :-)
<Traintop> yesterday, a friend of mine asked my for some help with his new laptop and this runs win7 ultimate... -did not find anything at first :-)
<Traintop> by the way: someone out there running ubuntu 11.04 64bit a
<pokoko222> Traintop which libraries do i need to link to/
<Traintop> nd has a running zd1211rw.ko with packet-injection... :->
<kiichiro> natrixnatrix89, for the auto login I hear I'm suppose to open the login screen and move to the security tab, is that different in natty
<BluesKaj> brahmana, if you can find an app called easyBCD then you should be able fix the mbr on W7/Vista using that .
<Traintop> pokoko222: gcc cube.cpp -o cube -lGL -lGLU -lglut
<Reikoku> Traintop: I haven't used Windows on a home PC since Clinton was in the white house :P
<Traintop> pokoko222: the order of -lGL and -lGLU and -lglut is important...
<natrixnatrix89> kiichiro: shouldn't be..
<kiichiro> odd I don't have a security tab for my thing, ya sounds like a reconfigure thing for sure
<Traintop> reikoku: clinton was early-90s, wasn't he?
<asher^> hello, im wondering if someone can tell me how to view the current linux kernel config from a command line
<Traintop> Reikoku: did you just give him as a time-mark or did he do something to get you off windows?
<brahmana> BluesKaj: Just looked at easyBCD's website. Does it work when I am not able to boot into any OS at all?
<BluesKaj> brahmana, I thought it was on a live-cd
<pokoko222> Traintop yeah but i am in netbeans and i try to now locate those libraries
<brahmana> BluesKaj: Ok. Will read the guides. Thank you for the suggestion.
<szal> brahmana: Windows help is in ##windows
<Reikoku> Traintop: Time mark :P
<brahmana> szal: Oh ok.. thank you.
<Reikoku> And he was up until 98 I believe
<Traintop> pokoko222: I did not use netbeans yet; so you have to figure this out somehow, but can you compile this test-cube on the command-line with the given command; then you could at least assure your installation is working...
<pokoko222> Traintop yeah oki doki, i will figure out now which libraries i need to link and where do i  find them
<Traintop> ok, then late-90s; also quite a time for linux and bsds...
<brahmana> szal: Though I would prefer to fix this MBR from my Ubuntu LiveCD that I have booted already.. :)
<Traintop> pokoko222: I just mentioned the command so you could check if you have everything installed...
<[THC]AcidRain> ok i have a question about mounting a drive.  in the fstab, when i associate the drive with its mount point, my drive changes names on its own.  so do i just link every possible name it could have?
<[THC]AcidRain> it just recently started doing things i dont want it to do -.-
<Traintop> editing the lib-paths in netbeans should be documented somewhere...
<VEndix> Hello, i change password and procedure comes right way, but i can't login into Ubuntu One, section.
<VEndix> Can someone help me to do that?
<Traintop> [THC]AcidRain: if your drive changes names try mounting it via its uuid
<XLV> brahmana, my take, boot into ubuntu from the live cd, install grub2, then use easybcd to setup a bcd entry intro windows boot manager using grub2 template.. works great
<Traintop> then the name is not relevant anymore...
<[THC]AcidRain> Traintop: how do i do that?
<[THC]AcidRain> it changes from /dev/sdg1 to sdh1 sdc1
<[THC]AcidRain> and so on
<arcaos> any sound expert around? need some help please
<mmocny> Hi All: I've just rebooted and after BIOS/POST the screen goes black.  I can't Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see term, I don't see any loading graphics or anything.  I _can_ ssh into the machine, so ubuntu is loading and responding.. how can I diagnose the issue?  (I totalled my home folder before reboot, in order to remove ecryptfs, and am working on fixing it now)
<brahmana> XLV: Ok, now how do I install grub2 in the right location and in the right way?
<Traintop> THC: just a moment
<BluesKaj> !grub | brahmana
<ubottu> brahmana: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<XLV> brahmana, apt-get install grub2 will do all that for you
<[THC]AcidRain>  /dev/sdc1       /media/Server2     ext3     defaults 0   0
<brahmana> XLV: Ubuntu LiveCD is running now and I have access to command prompt (as root)
<[THC]AcidRain> this is what i have so far
<kz3> is there any way I can sync apps to my iPod touch in Ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> but when i unplug the drive, or reboot. it will load the drive as /dev/sdg1
<Traintop> sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<Traintop> or in your case /dev/sdg1
<[THC]AcidRain> Traintop: the drive was named sdg1 for 2 months
<[THC]AcidRain> this blocks a drive id?
<Reikoku> kz3: RhythmBox can sync with iDevices
<Traintop> THC: this will give you the uuid for this partition
<brahmana> XLV: Where on the hard-disk will the installed files be? (since this is live cd)
<Reikoku> Not sure if the patch is built in though
<Traintop> THC: so you can mount it via fstab even if the name changes
<XLV> brahmana, you need to mount the ubuntu / somewhere, then into shell, issue the command "sudo chroot /<path and dir of mounted ubuntu>
<XLV> brahmana, then use the apt-get command
<brahmana> XLV: aah.. ok.. got it
<[THC]AcidRain> Traintop: on the command you gave me. no output...
<Traintop> root@Lunar:~# sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<Traintop> /dev/sda1: UUID="2be3d9ea-da14-4a77-9a27-b83ef8f3ed72" TYPE="ext4"
<[THC]AcidRain> oh nvm
<[THC]AcidRain> UUID="1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183" TYPE="ext3"
<Reikoku> kz3: Looks like it's supported out of the box on Ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> ok this is very interesting
<[THC]AcidRain> now im going to link it with this in fstab?
<kz3>  Reikoku : means?
<Pici> kz3: 'sync apps'?
<Traintop> THC: in fstab just alter /dev/sd... against 1D112679-....
<Traintop> THC: wrong!
<[THC]AcidRain> 1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183       /media/Server2     ext3     defaults 0   0
<Reikoku> Oh wait, apps?
<Pici> kz3: What do you mean by 'sync apps'?
<Traintop> THC: dev/sd... should be UUID=34523452345
<Reikoku> Hmm, can't you download them on the iPod Touch directly? :S
<[THC]AcidRain> yea thats what i have...
<Reikoku> Pici: He means download apps from iTunes store
<kz3>  Pici : I mean installing apps on ipod
<Reikoku> and sync themn
<Reikoku> But iPod has App Store
<Reikoku> and WiFi
<[THC]AcidRain> i didnt get any errors regarding location not found
<[THC]AcidRain> so i guess it worked
<Pici> kz3: No, you cannot use any Linux programs to do that.  I don't know what the viability of running itunes in a virtual machine is though.
<[THC]AcidRain> let me unmount and unplugg and replug. see what happens
<Reikoku> You should be able to download them straight to the iPod assuming you have a wireless network
<Traintop> THC: That's what UUID are for :-)
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. umount
<[THC]AcidRain> unplugged, and replugged.
<[THC]AcidRain> lets see what we got
<[THC]AcidRain> =(
<Reikoku> kz3: Is App Store not working on your iPod/you don't have wireless?
<[THC]AcidRain> it mounted as Server2_
<Reikoku> On my iPad (which is basically just a big iPod Touch) I always download Apps straight on the device
<kz3>  Reikoku :  actually the downloading speed on my iPod is very slow....I dont know why but it is
<Traintop> THC: shouldn't it mount as /media/Server2 ?
<Traintop> THC: according to your fstab
<[THC]AcidRain> yes it SHOULD.
<[THC]AcidRain> 1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183       /media/Server2     ext3     defaults 0   0
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  unmount it. remove any extra /media/server2 dirs. plug it back in. and it should to to /media/server2
<Reikoku> kz3: That's very odd
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: It needs to say UUID= in front of your UUID.
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  but fstab may disable the automounting stuff
<[THC]AcidRain> i took your advice dr_willis
<[THC]AcidRain> it loaded fine as Server2 this time
<kz3> Reikoku:  it is...what should I do?
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici: does it HAVE to say uuid=? infront
<[THC]AcidRain> cause it appears to be working without it
<Reikoku> kz3: It's probably that the iPod doesn't like the encryption, the older iPods use processor instead of a dedicated chip to decrypt
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  it automounted.. ignred the fstab entry
<dr_willis> ignored
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<Traintop> THC: in my fstab every uuid-entry begins with UUID=
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. ill try again. i edited it uuid
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: I was under the impression that it did need to start with that.
<[skl-]> How to make a remote list on xchat-gnome guys ? :(
<kiamo> hi
<[THC]AcidRain> ok trying again
<dr_willis> [skl-]:  to do what exzactly. most people perfer the normal xchat also
<[THC]AcidRain> :(
<[THC]AcidRain> it says: You are not priviledged to mount the volume 'Server2'.
<Reikoku> kz3: I expect if you turn off encryption on your router it will go much faster but that's not really a solution :P
<CloudBlue> hi i need help
<pokoko222> Traintop I got the most beatiful rotating cube on my screen thank you :D
<[THC]AcidRain> do i have to sudo to mount?
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: prefix with sudo
<kiamo> I seem to have a problem with my repos
<[THC]AcidRain> i want it to automount as Server2
<kz3>  Reikoku: my network doesnt have encryption key
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont want to run sudo everytime to mount :(
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<Traintop> pokoko222: :-) -now you should go to NeHes site to get to know how to programm opengl from bottom to top :-)
<kiamo> sure, just a second ActionParsnip ^^
<CloudBlue> i need help =(
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: you can add it in /etc/fstab and it will mount at boot, you can use nautilus and you won't need any authentication
<ActionParsnip> CloudBlue: ask away :)
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip: i can add sudo in fstab? :/
<[THC]AcidRain> cause ive already added it in fstab.
<CloudBlue> ﻿my home directory ¨does not appear to exist¨ and shows up as an empty file when i log into another account. This was after my desktop froze and i had to hard reset...
<yuvateja> by using ping command finding ip address of a particular  domain name is taking long time there is any other command is there?
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: no, it needs a different syntax, I'd look into using nautilus first (far easier)
<CloudBlue> when i loged in before it worked just fine
<kiamo> what's a good pastebin alt?
<[THC]AcidRain> actually fstab seems to be handling it. cause i just got an error saying Server2 not found
<kiamo> pastebin isn't loading for me
<[THC]AcidRain> so ill have to create the dir now
<pokoko222> Traintop i got myself this book called interactive computer graphics top down approach but i got also beginning game programming with opengl too because i need an opengl book and this one seems to be just that
<Traintop> kiamo: paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !paste | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kiamo> http://paste2.org/p/1526686
<kiamo> ah
<kiamo> nevermind, i found another ^^
<BluesKaj> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[THC]AcidRain> final test right here!
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  you may want to read up on fstab and mounting. you may be overlooking some basic fundamentals and getting confused
<sipior> yuvateja: "dig domain.name.com", if i understand your question correctly.
<[THC]AcidRain> grrrr! got a mount priviledge error again
<Traintop> pokoko222: if you first get some demo to compile and run the journey really starts :-)
<[THC]AcidRain> im gonna reboot and see if it will mount automatically
<Traintop> s/run the/run; -the/
<CloudBlue> how can i get my home directory account back?
<Guest30519> Hi there, I think this is relevant...I am also trying to edit /etc/fstab in order to mount a second harddrive, however I am getting an error message
<brahmana> XLV: I was trying that chroot thingy and got confused in the course.
<h4xx0r> wats up :D
<Guest30519> hmmm.. why do I come up as Guest30519?
<[THC]AcidRain> Guest30519: what is your error? we will make it together
<kiamo> ActionParsnip, forgot to put your name, don't know if you saw.  http://paste2.org/p/1526686
<kiamo> ^^
<yuvateja> sipior:yes,thank you
<brahmana> XLV: I have a partition with ext2 fs now and I mounted / on that parition. Am I doing it right?
<BluesKaj> !nick | Guest30519
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> Guest30519: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Traintop> pokoko222: the guys over at channel #gl or #opengl are also quite friendly and some of them have very good knowledge about gl :-)
<Guest30519> the added line is line 9.  The error message says that line 9 is bad, but it is pretty much copied from the line that lists the main harddrive
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 94E58C34A8670E8C
<XLV> brahmana, go into /mnt, sudo mkdir test, then chroot /mnt/test
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: the xbmc doesn't have a natty folder, so you will get that error until they update
<Guest30519> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<XLV> brahmana, sudo chroot /mnt/test
<[THC]AcidRain> Guest30519: run sudo blkid /dev/disk
<kiamo> ActionParsnip, oh i see.
<kiamo> hmm
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<Guest30519> :}
<kiamo> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<XLV> brahmana, also, you dont have to issue sudo all the time, if you use sudo -i one time at beginning
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: you forgot to add the GPG key for your screenlets PPA too
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: the command imports it
<brahmana> XLV: sudo is fine, I did sudo bash to avoid the pain.. :)
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: you CAN change the ppa in software centre to maverick and it will be ok but it may cause issues later. Your choice
<VEndix> Can someone, help me to understand why do the FileZilla crashes without any error when i try to upload file to the server?
<dr_willis> better to do sudo -i or -s
<brahmana> XLV: I am little confused here. At beginning no part of the file system points to any hard-disk parition, right?
<kiamo> ActionParsnip, ill try it.  I just want to test xbmc out before deciding to build a machine for it.  ^^
<CloudBlue> T.T
<dr_willis> kiamo:  check out boxxee also
<dr_willis> boxee
<XLV> brahmana, lets say your root partition of your ubuntu install is /dev/sda1
<kiamo> dr_willis, oh yea?
<BluesKaj> sudo or aliases and sudoers
 * kiamo googles
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: its not bad, resource hungry but not bad at all. If you make a dedicated system for it I'd suggest using some light desktop like LXDE instead of gnome
<VEndix> Can someone, help me to understand why do the FileZilla crashes without any error when i try to upload file to the server?
<dr_willis> kiamo:  its xbmc +moar
<XLV> brahmana, you mkdir /mnt/test then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test then chroot /mnt/test
<ActionParsnip> VEndix: do other ftp clients work ok? does the same behaviour occur as all users?
<brahmana> XLV:  Well, that's the problem here. No ubuntu install exists here. The parition on which Ubuntu was installed is deleted.
<XLV> brahmana, ... then just reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: could just install Lubuntu to make life easier ;)
<VEndix> ActionParsnip: well i will try, what client i should install?
<kiamo> dr_willis, im looking for a better solution for watching movies.  at the moment I am transcoding with PMS.  However about 50% of the time I have transcode errors
<ActionParsnip> VEndix: there are plenty available, search software centre
<Victor_> Hi
<K4k> I'm getting a random, blank, window on my screen at login. I'm using icewm and I've got xscreensaver, nm-applet and xfce4-power-manager starting up, all without apparent errors. Any ideas what this window might be? I'm unable to close it.
<kiamo> ActionParsnip, I was thinking of just installing the XBMC Live.
<kiamo> ActionParsnip, maybe easier?
<brahmana> XLV: I am trying to just reset the MBR for now. I am trying to avoid an install here. This is an old laptop and cannot handle the regular 10.04. So I want to leave it with just Windows
<dr_willis> kiamo:  i had issues with xbmc live
<CloudBlue> can someone help in a personal channel, it will only take a sec...
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: that works too, not sure how drivers would work. depends what is on the CD to how well it will work
<dr_willis> xmbc live was a little old last i tried it
<Assid> heya
<brahmana> XLV: Will a grub install to a hdd partition without any ubuntu install work?
<XLV> brahmana, ok, then just go into windows, fire up easybcd, remove all linux entries from bcd menu if they exist, then somewhere in easybcd panels, theres an option "write mbr"
<ushills> NickServ identify ushills stanley
<BluesKaj> kiamo, you can add the xbmc repos to your soiurces list the 10.10 repos version works
<ActionParsnip> ushills: ooops
<Assid> so im planning on setting up an ubuntu desktop which works over iscsi for a diskless boot
<XLV> brahmana, why you want grub on a system with no linux or any other OS that uses grub? use windows boot manager
<brahmana> XLV: I have no way of going into Windows.. Grub just lands me in rescue shell.. !
<dr_willis> ushills:  time to change password
<ushills> Ooops indeed
<Assid> can someone help me go about this?
<ActionParsnip> ushills: I recommend you join #freenode and change password
<Traintop> ushills: someone has to change its password... :-)
<ushills> Password isn't correct fortunately
<ActionParsnip> Assid: then you'll need a pxe server
<dr_willis> lol
<ActionParsnip> ushills: lucky
<brahmana> XLV: No, I do not want grub. I just want to reset the MBR so that I can boot the machine.
<iVictor> I updated ubuntu 2.6.32.32 to 2.6.32.33 and rebooted today. Since then, the system is not booting up. It throws error & drops to BusyBox.
<kiamo> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, i had issues on this computer too.  I figured I would buy a low end system that is compatible and suitable for 1080p playback
<ActionParsnip> iVictor: if you hold shift at boot, can you boot to the older kernel?
<roy__> i need help guys with installing gallium and mesa over fglrx
<Assid> ActionParsnip i already have endian firewall
<XLV> brahmana, well, this is then purely #windows support territory.. but just to complete it, i'll say you need to boot from windows install cd, then depending on windows version ( xp or vista/7 ) theres a # of things to do
<kiamo> dr_willis, boxee looks intresting
<roy__> can someone help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> Assid: does that have a pxe server and tftp server installed?
<iVictor> I didn't try holding shift key & booting to earlier version. Though, right now, I am logged in to 2.6.32.32 (recovery).
<brahmana> XLV: ok.. so essentially no way of doing from Ubuntu then?
<dr_willis> kiamo:  i bought a boxee device the other day for $200. does netflix and a lot moar. smaller then a mini pc also
<XLV> brahmana, none
<AcidRain> hmmm
<roy_> ?
<AcidRain> the drive mounted properly this time
<Assid> ActionParsnip i think so.. it does let me set the filename and rootpath for any fixed leases i want to setup
<brahmana> XLV: ok.. thank you
<ActionParsnip> iVictor: if it boots to the older version then run:   sudo update-grub
<Assid> ActionParsnip can we take this in pm
<AcidRain> but i have one last question.  in ubuntu, when i create a sym link.  how can i make the contents of that link accessible through the home dir of an ftp server
<ActionParsnip> Assid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<roy_> guys since fglrx gives me lots of issues
<ActionParsnip> Assid: I dont support in PM
<roy_> i want to try open source drivers
<roy_> can someone help me install it properly and configure it?
<AcidRain> i have the sym link in the home ftp server dir now. but it says no such file or dir
<dr_willis> AcidRain:  ftp server may need some 'follow symlinks' setting enabled
<AcidRain> hmmm... ill check it out
<iVictor> ActionParsnip: Before I could boot normally to 2.6.32.32 (recovery), I've had to do a update-grub. So essentially, I've already done update-grub.
<AcidRain> that would be in config right?
<kiamo> dr_willis, can it play 1080p mkvs of a smb share easily enough?
<dr_willis> kiamo:  should do it.
<Assid> okay so  i need a tftp server
<AcidRain> i use ftpdpro
<CloudBlue> help, my home dir is screwed... when i log in a message pops up that ¨it does not appear to exist¨ and i would like root to be my home dir...
<AcidRain> it has a little buggy gftpdpro admin gui
<dr_willis> kiamo:  it does samba well and 1080p i belive. and can play mkv. but iv no 1080p videos that i know of
<Assid> AcidRain you use a diskless setup?
<BluesKaj> kiamo, personally I found xbmc clunky to use , too many menus to do what you want ...I prefer the simplicity of vlc , which is very configurable , and works well for our HT on this media server pc
<dr_willis> CloudBlue:  you mean /root? or /
<AcidRain> yeah. its in repos
<CloudBlue> yes slash root (/root)
<kiamo> BluesKaj, you use vlc for your HT?  Presumably running on ubuntu and just browse for the media you want?
<dr_willis> kiamo:  boxee and xbmc have android phone remote apps also. so does vlc.. check out gmote also if using android.
<dr_willis> kiamo:  i use vlc that way also. depends on my mood
<CloudBlue> then when i logged into another account the folder shows up as a empty file
<rocket16> Hello guys. I got my new Dell Inspirion 14R today and after installing Ubuntu 11.04, it says "Warning, this partitio is misaligned by 1024 bytes" in Disk utility. So, does it really affect performance?
<dr_willis> CloudBlue:  why not make a proper /home/username dir
<BluesKaj> kiamo, yes altho I use kde ,but that's almost immaterial..we find vlc easy ..even wife can access and watch without grief :)
<CloudBlue> make another one?
<kiamo> dr_willis, I've got an android phone but no bluetooth on the pc.  Does the remote use the wifi?
<iVictor> any suggestions?
<dr_willis> CloudBlue:  each user has a /home/username  dir owened by them. how did yours vanish?
<kiamo> also, google results suggest a lot of stuttering on boxee for 1080p mkvs
<dr_willis> kiamo: they all do it via wifi
<kiamo> too bad, it was looking nice
<kiamo> aaah excellent :)
<dax_> Hi, does anyone know where I can find keyboard models for sony vaio? It currently doesn't recognize my right alt and ctrl keys
<rocket16> Any help, guys?
<CloudBlue> i dont know, all i know is it happened after my computer froze on the same account and i had to hard shut down
<dr_willis> CloudBlue:  i wouls suggest fscking the filesystems and remakiing a proper home dir then
<freemoser> hi leute
<iVictor> I updated ubuntu 2.6.32.32 to 2.6.32.33 and rebooted today. Since then, the system is not booting up. It throws error & drops to BusyBox.
<kiamo> hmm
<kiamo> ok, so how do I fix the xbmc repo version?
<CloudBlue> yea i did fscking, but should i delete the empty file and create a new one, is that what your suggesting?
<dr_willis> CloudBlue:  what empty file? the home dir.. is a directory..
<dr_willis>  /home/yourusername
<dr_willis> and it needs to be owned by your user also.
<dr_willis> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<BluesKaj> kiamo, if you insist on xbmc , I suggest you join #xbmc-linux for help
<kiamo> aaah thank you :)
<roy_> guys can u help me out with something?
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site has a guide on installing xbmc. like 3 lines cut/paste
<Traintop> roy_: depends on what you are thinking about... :-)
<roy_> lol
<roy_> ok
<roy_> the issue is this, fglrx.so locks up my system after giving me two boom messages in kernel log
<roy_> im running xubuntu 64bit 11.04
<roy_> ati hd3850
<roy_> and i decided to give the open source driver a try
<Traintop> roy: sorry, but I have no knowledge about fglrx... :-(
<roy_> but right now im stuck with software support only: OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Traintop> isn't there a whole channel for fglrx?
<roy_> can u tell me its name?
<roy_> actually i dont want fglrx anymore
<roy_> i want the open source
<farhad2161> how can i set a destionation folder for tar to extract file there.i want to untar a file from cd drive to /test/
<roy_> i removed the fglrx
<Traintop> farhad2161: then do "cd /test; tar -xvf /path/to/tar"
<unop> farhad2161,  tar xvf file.tar -C /path/to/extract/to
<rocket16> Does a misaligned partition reduce performance in real?
<CloudBlue> um, how can i delete a file when i have no permission?
<ilea> what program in need or how it is caled to see system info?
<Monotoko> CloudBlue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Monotoko> ilea, which system info are you after?
<Monotoko> there are several programs
<ilea> i knew a program that ended with the word benchmark
<ilea> with that i could see all the info
<ilea> procesor
<ilea> ram
<ilea> video card
<Guest61894> hi I am using lubuntu lxde I was wondrig if there is a auto login setting?
<Guest61894> wondering
<ActionParsnip> Guest61894: sure there is
<darnel> how can i convert ppt to pdf at the command line?
<ActionParsnip> darnel: I believe imagemagick may be able to
<Guest61894> ActionParsnip I cant find it
<darnel> ActionParsnip: how?
<farhad2161> good
<ActionParsnip> darnel: read the man page of: convert    after you install imagemagick
<darnel> ActionParsnip: can it do pptx also?
<darnel> ActionParsnip: i think it cant
<BluesKaj> darnel, http://askubuntu.com/questions/11130/how-can-i-convert-a-ppt-to-a-pdf-from-the-command-line
<darnel> maybe pdf to ppt
<snimavat> for my 64 bit processor, should i use 64 bit ubuntu or ? as the ubuntu site seems to recommend 32 bit
<edbian> snimavat: go for 64 bit
<snimavat> gret
<edbian> snimavat: Sometimes there are some small hangups but not usually anymore
<darnel> BluesKaj: that tool is obsolete an ddoesnt exist anymore
<snimavat> one more thing, how do i setup wireless network between ubuntu and my win 7 laptop
<snimavat> both are connected to a wireless router
<ActionParsnip> Guest61894: gksudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<edbian> snimavat: What are you trying to share between the two machines?
<Traintop> snimavat: just go to "Network" in nautilus :-)(
<snimavat> files and printer
<Guest61894> ok thanks
<snimavat> the main thing is, i want to share win7 files in linux and vice-versa
<snimavat> Traintop: what after that ?
<Traintop> snimavat: if you have installed samba you can easily browse the win-shares via network in nautilus; if you want to share dirs on your ubuntu-machine for win-machines right-click them and go to "Freigabeoptionen" don't know how this is called in english
<snimavat> okey
<snimavat> let me try it, does any one know the english name for it, btw ?
<Snicers-Work2> where do I set a custom lib path for php?
<Traintop> should be something like "share-options" or similar
<ActionParsnip> snimavat: look into samba
<Traintop> in german it's the third entry from the bottom of that context-menu
<Guest61894> ActonParsnip thank you have the settings up what do i need to change auto login setting to
<ActionParsnip> Guest61894: try READING the file...
<Traintop> in german from bottom there are: "Eigenschaften, Senden an, Freigabeoptionen"
<Traintop> so in english it should be: "Properties, Send to, Share...."
<Guest61894> autologin=dgod read it
<ActionParsnip> Guest61894: make sure it isn't commented out and autologin will happen
<Guest61894> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> Guest61894: make sure the session is session=/usr/bin/startlxde
<ActionParsnip> Guest61894: save the new file, reboot to test
<AlfE1> hello
<snimavat> shared it
<snimavat> but still win7 doesnt see the folder.
<AlfE1> where does network manager store vpn logs?
<Traintop> snimavat: did you look for "Workgroup", the samba-shares are in this group
<Snicers-Work2> TML-prv: ok, so if i want to recompile php from source and overwrite my old compiled php what do I do?
<Snicers-Work2> sorry
<snimavat> Traintop: how do i do that ?
<Beelsebob> Hey, OS X has a command "atos" that translates an address in either a process or a library to a string (i.e. will convert a function pointer to it's name)  – is there a similar command under linux?
<snimavat> i just did \\
<snimavat> with the ip
<TML-prv> Snicers-Work2: Well, if you installed PHP via a package, you should use "apt-get source php5" and then build yourself some custom .debs
<Snicers-Work2> So I need to recompile apache and have it replace the old apt-get version of apache. How do I do this?
<TML-prv> apt-get source apache2 && apt-get build-dep apache2
<TML-prv> That will give you a source tree and all the build dependencies
<Snicers-Work2> TML-prv: I did that, it did not change the php configure command in phpinfo
<TML-prv> Snicers-Work2: Recompiling Apache wouldn't change PHP, no
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: why do you believe you need to recompile apache?
<Snicers-Work2> jrib: I did not mean to type apache at all, I meant php5.
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: why do you believe you need to recompile php5?
<TML-prv> Snicers-Work2: Well, then you should be saying 'php5' instead of 'apache2' in my above suggestions, but jrib's question still bears merit
<Snicers-Work2> jrib: Because I need to change the configure command, can I do this without recompiling php5? I was told I had to.
<TML-prv> Snicers-Work2: Why do you need to change the configure command?
<TML-prv> What's the *real* problem you're trying to solve with all of this/
<jrib> Snicers-Work2: *why*?  What is your end goal that the version in the repositories is not allowing you to accomplish?
<Snicers-Work2> TML-prv: Because I am including MSSQL library and was told it had to be included via the configure command line.
<Snicers-Work2> TML-prv: Freetds is not a part of PHP out of the box, I need to include it.
<TML-prv> Snicers-Work2: apt-get install php5-sybase
<Snicers-Work2> TML-prv: that has freetds?
<isarl> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and now my computer won't start. I suspect it's due to the graphics - if I time it just right, I can Ctrl-Alt-F3 into a virtual terminal before the drivers load, but it's tricky timing. I'm using a LiveCD right now. How can I fix it?
<isarl> I already tried removing my xorg.conf so that a new one would get autogenerated; no luck.
<TML-prv> Snicers-Work2: Although, honestly, unixODBC is going to be a lot smooth for you than freetds.
<petanilinux> hello all
<TML-prv> s/smooth/smoother/
<thrasher456> hello ^^
<ActionParsnip> isarl: what video chip do you use?
<petanilinux> some one can help me
<isarl> ATi Radeon HD 5480, IIRC
<Snicers-Work2> TML-prv: I can work on unixODBC another day, this is just to apease the microsoft department.
<isarl> *5450
<petanilinux> i can't setting my printer
<kz3> can wine support Photoshop CS5?
<Pici> !appdb | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<petanilinux> how to setting EPSON STYLUS OFFICE T30
<petanilinux> ?
<petanilinux> on ubuntu
<isarl> ActionParsnip: I have the ATi driver downloaded, but from within the LiveCD, a chroot to my hard drive isn't enough to get the installer working.
<petanilinux> i didn't found driver for it
<lok> Hi everyone ... does anybody now about the package Sip-Api-7.1 or can anyone help me to install serna ... it always tells me that I need this package ... I read that python-sip was a virtual package for sip-api-7.1 ... I've installed that already but still it asks for the sip-api-7.1 ... anyone got an idea?
<AlfE1> where does network manager store the vpn logs?
<bytesaber_work> How do I make smb mount point show up in ubuntu's nautilus as mounted drives?
<Snicers-Work2> TML-prv: Do I need to restart a service after running 'apt-get install php5-sybase'?
<TML-prv> Snicers-Work2: Well, at this point, I don't think this conversation belongs in #ubuntu - we can discuss the quality (or lack thereof) of PHP MSSQL drivers on Linux in ##PHP
<ActionParsnip> petanilinux: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_Office_T30
<Mindspider> Hey. I'm having a problem with Chromium on Ubuntu 11.04. For seemingly no reason it has started loading websites painfully slow, not at all or without any kind of style, just text. Other applications, including other browsers work fine.
<petanilinux> ActionParsnip: thx brother
<ActionParsnip> isarl: i'd uninstall theproprietary driver in the installed OS, then reboot and install thedriver
<jason__> ActionParsnip thank you auto login now works
<ActionParsnip> petanilinux: all I did was websearch.....
<ActionParsnip> jason__: sweet
<isarl> ActionParsnip: How do I do that? I can't even boot...
<ActionParsnip> isarl: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root.No X server to get in the way
<petanilinux> ActionParsnip: oke i am sorry.. brother
<isarl> ActionParsnip: Thanks; I'll give that a try.  Is that just for Grub2, or for classic as well?
<petanilinux> thx all
<zeroburn> hay all. I am experiencing a problem with getting apache to run. I installed ubuntu 10.04 32bit alternative install, followed by an install of xinit and xubuntu-desktop. I aslo installed apache2 (using synaptic) and then downloaded and installed webmin to administrate te server. But apache refuses to run. the only output in the terminal is: "no such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file logs/error_log. unable to open logs." then it exit
<NielsMkn> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip> isarl: you just need recovery mode root, get it however you normally would
<coder21> pra
<lok> Hi everyone ... does anybody now about the package Sip-Api-7.1 or can anyone help me to install serna ... it always tells me that I need this package ... I read that python-sip was a virtual package for sip-api-7.1 ... I've installed that already but still it asks for the sip-api-7.1 ... anyone got an idea?
<isarl> ActionParsnip: cheers. If I'm not back in 10 minutes, it's because it's worked.
<NielsMkn> I don't wish to be a troll, but is xubuntu 11.04 more similar to gnome 2.6? I don't like unity but I want to stay with the latest release
<szal> lok: what tells you to install that?
<szal> !classic | NielsMkn
<ubottu> NielsMkn: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<petanilinux> ActionParsnip : thx brother i am found driver for it
<zeroburn> NielsMkn: its very simmilar to win 2000 and pre....
<zeroburn> NielsMkn: the xubuntu interface...
<lok> szal: apt-get or the software center, depending on which one I try it with ... it says there are unresolved dependecies
<NielsMkn> ah is it true that the rollback option to gnome will be removed in 11.10?
<zeroburn> NielsMkn: yep.. unfortunatly.. according to the ubuntu forums, Gnome3 wont support the "classic" desktop out the box.. needs to be installed seperately (or something simmilar to the clasic desktop)
<dyd> i've downloaded a file in tar.gz
<dyd> i suppose i have to unzip that in usr folder
<dyd> how can i do that by command line?
<NielsMkn> I hate both gnome 3 and unity :((
<NielsMkn> I hate typing things everytime in search
<surfdue> Hello, is there a way to make the system recognize extra space if its on avirtual machine without a restart
<Pici> NielsMkn: GNOME isn't supporting gnome2 anymore, so we don't have much of a choice.
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: then use a different DE
<coder21> i am using ubuntu 11.04 ,before i was using lucid 10.04 lts ,in that my graphics card was working 3d appearance were working but in 11.04 not working,any suggestions??
<szal> lok: what *buntu version?
<zeroburn> NielsMkn: wel.. haha i never flame windows, but atleast ubuntu gives you a chance to get used to the new desktop environment before making the full switch :)...
<lok> szal: 11.04, natty
<NielsMkn> well yeah :D
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: problem solved :D
<szal> lok: a quick search suggests that Natty doesn't have sip-api-7.1, it has 8.0 and 8.1
<NielsMkn> ActionParsnip, which DE?
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: KDE, LXDE, XFCE or just go with openbox, fluxbox etc ;)
<surfdue> hmm
<NielsMkn> Well which one is most like gnome 2.6?
<Neoncamouflage> KDE reminds me of Windows too much, it's irritating.
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: look at some screenshots, see which you like
<NielsMkn> eh, I don't want my ubuntu to look like Windows :/
<Neoncamouflage> Nor do I, why I used it for like 15 minutes and switched back to Gnome
<lok> szal: thanks ... the problem is, now, can I use a former version or would that ruin other programms or how can I get serna ...
<coder21> compiz manager,3D settings not working in ubuntu 11.04 natty
<NielsMkn> Well ActionParsnip I looked at them, and found xfce similar :o
<Reikoku> NielsMkn: LXDE is pretty GNOME-like
<NielsMkn> not gnome 3 right? :O
<szal> lok: what the ... is serna?
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: then use that, sudo apt-get install xfce4   log off, select xfce as the session and log in
<Neoncamouflage> I have a question, how is Gnome pronounced? I've heard three different ways of saying it, is there an official pronunciation?
<dcorking> the committer of the apt changelog I mentioned earlier tells me that the linked LP bug is private, which is why it is invisible to the web.
<lok> szal: serna is a WYSIWYG xml editor ... actually the best open source one
<NielsMkn> but right now, you guys told me it was like windows 2000 :O
<NielsMkn> and I dont' want windows and definetely not an old one :P
<Reikoku> Neoncamouflage: I pronounce it as in Gnome with a silent G
<Reikoku> So nome
<zeroburn> NielsMkn: follow the other guy's advice... google... lolz..
<Neoncamouflage> I've always said it as like Gee-Nome.
<Neoncamouflage> As does my friend
<NielsMkn> doing that, just wanted your opinions as well :D
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: look at screenshots and try it, you can always add another panel if you like the double panel look
<Reikoku> NielsMkn: Try all of them out
<NielsMkn> All of them :O
<szal> !info serna
<ubottu> serna (source: serna-free): Graphical XML editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.svn270-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 52211 kB, installed size 92076 kB
<surfdue> Hello, is there a way to make the system recognize extra space if its on avirtual machine without a restart
<Reikoku> Pick the one you don't like
<ActionParsnip> Neoncamouflage: Gnomes are little fictitious people
<Reikoku> you like*
<NielsMkn> lol why would I pick one I don't like :P
<NielsMkn> oh
<ActionParsnip> Neoncamouflage: I use lxde personally but I theme it so it looks like gnome :)
<Reikoku> I'd try at least kde4, gnome 3, xfce 4 and lxde
<zeroburn> NielsMkn: KDE is very win7/vista like... If you HAVE to compare... Unity people say is alot like osx.(dont know if this is true) but really, just theme it?
<Neoncamouflage> ActionParsnip: My desktop is fictitious? O.o
<ActionParsnip> Neoncamouflage: just its name
<Reikoku> I like fluxbox lol
<zeroburn> surfdue: please explain your question in more detail?
<NielsMkn> so what do you guys use?
<Pici> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Reikoku> I like unity too, but can't get it over here
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: in short, there is more selection of desktop in Ubuntu.  More than just Gnome, I'd try a few and review
<Reikoku> NielsMkn: FluxBox or xfce or e17 I use
<szal> lok: file a bug
<Reikoku> Right now xfce4
<lok> szal: sorry, I don't understand
<Reikoku> But I don't like panels, period
<NielsMkn> can I try them in ubuntu maverick as well?
<NielsMkn> Using it right now
<Neoncamouflage> I use Gnome 2.x with both panels on autohide. I like it as minimalistic as possible.
<Reikoku> NielsMkn: You might have to find a 3rd party repo to try the latest builds
<Reikoku> But on the whole yes
<NielsMkn> or just adapt to unity... :s
<Reikoku> lol so many people hate unity
<Reikoku> I love it :P
 * szal never tried it & probably never will
<Neoncamouflage> I've been refusing to upgrade just because of all the Unity hate. I like Gnome and I'm keeping it.
<NielsMkn> I tried it and hate it
 * szal just uses KDE
 * Neoncamouflage shudders at the thought of KDE
<szal> all the way back to 2003 (3.2)
<NielsMkn> Why did it change the menu bar at the top ? :(
<Reikoku> I don't like kde at all but DEs are an aesthetics thing
<Reikoku> e17 has been my favourite DE so far
<Neoncamouflage> never even heard of that, will have to look it up
<femi> can someone help me?
 * szal would have a hard time w/o all the kioslaves
<zeroburn> Neoncamouflage: its ALOT like osx
<szal> femi: with what?
<NielsMkn> enlightenment?
<femi> installed this flashplugin-nonfree. Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<NielsMkn> no screenshots on their site :/
<Reikoku> Enlightenment DR17 yes
<femi> and now I can't remove it
<Reikoku> Not the stable one (e16)
<dirk69> #xborg
<szal> Reikoku: will E17 ever come out of development state? ;)
<femi> when I try to remove it gives me an error
<Reikoku> szal: I'm really not sure
<Reikoku> femi: What's the error? :P
<femi> installArchives() failed: dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already Errors were encountered while processing: flashplugin-nonfree
<szal> femi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<femi> okay
<rstaples> hello
<femi> Reading package lists... Done
<femi> Building dependency tree
<femi> Reading state information... Done
<femi> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<femi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<femi>  flashplugin-nonfree : Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed
<casey>  
<FloodBot1> femi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coder21> compiz settings manager not working in ubuntu 11.04 natty,so extra visual effects not getting enabled,i use dell studio 1558 with 1Gb AMD graphics card installed
<dirk69> i have installed "flash-aid" for
<rstaples> does anyone know of a ubuntu/linux equivalent command to windows {windows-s} for screen captures?
<Guest14388> Would anyone be able to tell me what line to add to the below fstab file if my goal is to mount /dev/sba: # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Guest14388> #
<Guest14388> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<Guest14388> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<Guest14388> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot1> Guest14388: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest14388> #
<femi> ...that thing muted me
<dirk69> firefox and i have never flashprobs
<szal> femi: now read the bot message & guess why..
<NielsMkn> later guys
<jihaduallah> hello, are ubuntu custom keyboard shortcuts actually working for anyone ? because all i'm getting is this type of error: ''Error while trying to run (F) which is linked to the key (<Control><Alt>f)''
<rstaples> does anyone know of a ubuntu/linux equivalent command to windows {windows-s} for screen captures?
<szal> femi: and, for a change, read what you pasted -> [18:24:55] <femi> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<ActionParsnip> Guest14388: you can't mount /dev/sdb
<skegeek> I want to assign my http server user home directory to an unusual location, but also have it accessible via the standard location. Is it wise to use a symlink under /home/ pointing to the real location or is that looking for trouble?
<jason__> is gnash player able to play youtube videos sometime since I tried it ubuntu 9,04 i think
<Guest14388> ActionParsnip Thanks. Is there no way to see my secondary harrdive then?
<ActionParsnip> jason__: have you tried minitube?
<coder21> compiz settings manager not working in ubuntu 11.04 natty,so extra visual effects not getting enabled,i use dell studio 1558 with 1Gb AMD graphics card installed
<ActionParsnip> Guest14388: yes, you mount the partitions
<ramsesqwanell> jai créé mon serveur jabber et jai installé gajim sur une autre machine. comment lenregistrer sur mon serveur svp?
<szal> !fr | ramsesqwanell
<ubottu> ramsesqwanell: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Guest14388: the first partition is /dev/sdb1
<HackerII> rstaples  ctrl+ptr/scr
<jason__> minitube? not heard of it
<ActionParsnip> !info minitube
<femi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (natty), package size 445 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<Anon1234> Hi, I've got a problem with unity not working after switching the graphics card. It works from any live media, but not on the previous installation
<szal> femi: when doing what?
<HackerII> rstaples  sry  its tab+ prt/scr
<Anon1234> Also the session startup time has become extremely long
<jason__> ok i wil giv it a go thanks
<Guest14388> ActionParsnip I can see the first harddrive and the second physical harddrive is not partitioned. ...okay, clearly this will require more reading. Can you suggest where to start?
<femi> sudo apt-get -f install
<Panarchy> hi
<ActionParsnip> Anon1234: then run:  dmesg | less      and look for large gaps in time (left hand colomn is the time since boot in seconds)
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest14388: look into gparted
<Guest14388> ActionParsnip Thanks will do!
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: The gaps are at most a few seconds,
<Panarchy> How do I add a custom location to the Ubuntu 11.04 dock?
<fonfy> Can anyone advice about installing drivers for Nvidia GeForce GT 540M on ubuntu 10.10 LTS ?
<ActionParsnip> Anon1234: did you read the full log?
<aikInsaan> hey folks...I have upgraded to natty from maverick hoping to use Unity....but I am still on the classic gnome
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Panarchy: do you mean unity?
<Panarchy> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Anon1234: I'd read slower
<ActionParsnip> Panarchy: its currently immovable
<Neoncamouflage> Does anyone know how to make an application launcher that runs with java? I tried the command to run it with java as a prefix but it didn't work.
<Panarchy> No, I mean, I want to add /home/projects to that dock
<Panarchy> Neoncamouflage: You can just wrap it in C
<Neoncamouflage> Panarchy: I don't know C
<Phr3d13> Panarchy, scroll to the bottom there's a add location thing i think
<fonfy> how do I tell Ubuntu 10.10 LTS where to look for nvidia drivers, or do I have to do this manually?
<Panarchy> Phr3d13: But I already have the Home folder on the dock, I want an extra folder link for my Projects folder
<aikInsaan> hey folks...I have upgraded to natty from maverick hoping to use Unity....but I am still on the classic gnome
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: It is rather short. And I was mainly looking for the gaps. They are mainly around remounting
<sandetri> it would be under system
<ActionParsnip> Panarchy: I've seen a replacemenr /usr/share/applications which you can add entries to the right click menu
<Neoncamouflage> aikInsann-When on the login screen there'll be an option to change from gnome classic to Unity.
<Panarchy> Neoncamouflage: It'll only take a minute, find someone elses wrapper and have some fun
<sandetri> system> Admin> addtiaonl srivers
<szal> aikInsaan: educated guess: log out, select your user, choose Session Type "Unity" (or whatever it's called), log in
<Phr3d13> Panarchy, i'd have to log into my unity, but as far as i know, down at the bottom of the unity sidebar, there's options to add stuff to it
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: now after a long time (1548s) there's another thing: [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<yuvateja> may create buttons and textboxs and combo boxes in shell scripting?
<fonfy> how do I tell Ubuntu 10.10 LTS where to look for nvidia drivers, or do I have to do this manually?
<aikInsaan> szal: thanks...i'll give that a go
<aikInsaan> Neoncamouflage: tx
<Panarchy> HOW DO I ADD /home/Projects to my UBUNTU DOCK!?
<szal> !caps | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nit-wit> Panarchy, drag the folder to the dock
<Panarchy> !rage | szal
<Phr3d13> fonfy, System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<aikInsaan> szal: unity isn't listed under session type
<Panarchy> nit-wit: Drag didn't work :\
<yuvateja> may create buttons and textboxs and combo boxes in shell scripting?
<ActionParsnip> Anon1234: ok then see what that means online
<Panarchy> yuvateja: Sure, in Perl
<Phr3d13> Panarchy, scroll to the bottom of the sidebar and there's two add stuff options
<szal> aikInsaan: what _is_ listed there?
<meg_> :0
<Panarchy> Phr3d13: Can't see that option :\
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: it seems it's a problem with nouveau drivers. But I've got an ATI card, not nVidia
<yuvateja> panarchy: not possible in shell script
<ActionParsnip> Panarchy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646628/   here is mine, I can right click and the extra entries appear :)
<wcchandler_work> When messing with SLES or RHEL during the install I have an option to use network based logins.  Is that possible on Ubuntu?  Is it trivial?
<Phr3d13> Panarchy, try opening what you want to add and then find it in the sidebar, right click on it, select keep in launcher
<ActionParsnip> Anon1234: could blacklist the nouveau driver, may help
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: Alright, I'll see
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: But it doesn't even seem to be loaded right now. The only ones related to graphics are fglrx and radeon
<Panarchy> Phr3d13: That's what I was planning on doing, but since I already have a nautilus shortcut in the dock (for Home) I can't add a second one for \home\projects
<yuvateja> panarchy: is n't possible in shell script ?
<tertl3> lol
<Anon1234> ActionParsnip: Also, this seems to appear in the log everytime I switch sessions (or whatever it's called, jsut ctrl+alt+f1/f7)
<Phr3d13> how do i register my nick here?
<fonfy> Could someone advise me about getting Nvidia drivers running in Ubuntu 10.10 LTS.  I tried System->Adminstration->Hardware Drivers and nothing is listed
<ActionParsnip> !register | Phr3d13
<Anon1234> And the big problem is that gnome-panel doesn't appear
<ubottu> Phr3d13: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: which nvidia chip?
<[snake]> can you get atlantis2 plugin for compiz on ubuntu 10.04 x86_64
<Phr3d13> fonfy, what ubuntu version?
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, its NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M 2GB VRAM
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-current
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, stickers also says GEFORCE GT540M CUDA 2 GB
<saturn6962> Does anyone know if the brcm80211 broadcom wireless drivers still need to be patched for full functionality with pen testing tools?
<aikInsaan> hello again...i was talking about enabling unity on natty when my battery died
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, its running. I'm praying it works
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current maverick
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, just bought a brand new Acer Aspire 5755G laptop
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: you may need the xorg edger updates ppa to get the 270 driver
<Lok> Hi, can anyone tell me if I can have two version of the same package on my pc ... I would need sip-api-7.1 but I already have sip-api-8.1 and I am not sure whether 8.1 is needed by other packages so I can't just remove it
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, i'll be happy to just get the 1366 pixel resolution resolved
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, i'm locked to 1024
<ikonia> Lok: how have you got 2 versions of the same package on the PC ?
<Phr3d13> Yay I'm registered!
<Guest14388> Question: What type of formatting should I give to my secondary harddrive if I want to use it as a mirror/backup for my primary drive?
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: the driver will help a lot. You are currently using the open driver
<Lok> ikonia: I haven't ... I have 8.1 cause it is in the package repositories, but for another programm I would need a former one
<aikInsaan> so the options on the log in screen are 'ubuntu' 'recovery console' 'ubuntu classic' 'ubuntu safe mode' 'user defined'
<Rudolf_> Y i dont get the option of 'install ubuntu alongside windows 7' while installing ubuntu?
<[snake]> can you get atlantis2 plugin for compiz on ubuntu 10.04 x86_64?
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, you mean the previous sudo apt-get recommendation may fix the problem?
<Guest14388> gparted does not seem to hande ext4 which is what my primary harddrive is
<ikonia> Lok: do you have any ide of the software you want to use needs that specific version or a minimum of that version ?
<aikInsaan> there is no option for unity...and i have tried these options...unity isn't one of them
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: the command I gave installs the driver for you
<Phr3d13> aikInsaan, i believe ubuntu if the 'unity' option
<Lok> ikonia: you mean if I know what it is? or if I know the source?
<ikonia> Lok: what software do you want to use ?
<aikInsaan> Phr3d13: that's what I thought....turns out it isn't
<[snake]> can you get atlantis2 plugin for compiz on ubuntu 10.04 64bit?
<Lok> ikonia: Serna ... it is a graphical xml editor... the best i know acutally and I did not find any equivalent free alternative
<Phr3d13> aikInsaan, if you don't have a good enough card/the right drivers the unity interface won't show up
<aikInsaan> Phr3d13: i read somewhere that there are some hardware requirements
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, I tried running the drivers directly from the nvidia website before. it was a shell script but it didn't seem to work.  I guess the apt-get maybe works nicer because its aimed directly for ubuntu right? (its nearly finished downloading)
<ikonia> Lok: ok , so have you tried it with sip 8.1 ?
<ikonia> Lok: or do you know it specfically needs sip 7
<aikInsaan> Phr3d13: hmm...is there a way around that
<Phr3d13> aikInsaan, do you still have the default drivers for your video card?
<[snake]> i want some fish inside my desktop cube
<aikInsaan> Phr3d13: yea, it's all runnning on default drivers
<Phr3d13> aik System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, may I ask. Does edger ppa thing give me anything better than the plain sudo apt-get ?
<aikInsaan> Phr3d13: i remember reading that you can install specific drivers to make unity work on most boxes where it doesn't work by default
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: the packaged version will upgrade automatically. Makes life easier
<Lok> ikonia: if I say like "sudo apt-get install serna" it tells me it depends on sip-api-7.1, but this one cannot be installed, so I guess I need exactly that one
<ikonia> Lok: what repo are you getting serna from ?
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, is there any reason it wasn't offered to me in the System->Administration->Hardware Drivers section?
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: it will give a later version than the maverick repo can. The natty one is a bit newer than the maverick one
<|--------------p> holas
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current natty
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: no idea, i always use that command
<|--------------p> alguien podria ayudarme con un problemita que tengo?
<ikonia> !br | |--------------p
<ubottu> |--------------p: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, thanks. I'll reboot now and see if it does the trick!
<[snake]> how can I get the atlantis2 plugin for compiz?
<skegeek> EHCP claims to be built specifically for Ubuntu, if that's so I wonder why it has an easy installation script but nothing for removal?
<aikInsaan> is it true that if Unity isn't enabled on my Natty box with the default drivers, I can still get drivers which will make it work?
<ikonia> !ar | |--------------p
<ubottu> |--------------p: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Lok> ikonia: from natty universe
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, well I booted up and it didn't appear any different
<ikonia> Lok: are you currently using natty ?
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<Lok> yes
<Lok> ikonia: yes I am
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, it said "WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' "
<ikonia> Lok: do you have any PPA's configured on your system ?
<ActionParsnip> aikInsaan: if you enable 3D accelleration then Unity will work
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, does that seem ok?
<aikInsaan> ActionParsnip: and how do I go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> fonfy: thats fine bcause natty doesn't ship with xorg.conf, you just made one
<fonfy> ActionParsnip, ok rebooting
<ActionParsnip> aikInsaan: run:  lspci | grep -i vga    websearch the output tofid guides
<aikInsaan> ActionParsnip: i machine's an intel 845gl chipset
<ActionParsnip> aikInsaan: yeah they are a bit touchy with timings, are you using Lucid?
<Arka> Hello, i'm looking for a simple project to contribute to, i mean i learn C++ in a book and in faculty but a lack experience in coding, so i search something not too complex, thx
<ikonia> Arka: look at the bugs on launchpad.net and see if there is anything you can fix
<Arka> ty
<Arka> i'll do it
<Lok> ikonia: yes.. but none of them is activated
<aikInsaan> ActionParsnip: no, natty
<dma_> ma
<SuperMiguel> so im trying to install ubuntu on a new system, when i get to the screen that says 4.8gb of ram, power source and internet, when i click next it just hangs there, the round thing just keeps spinning and wnt move :S
<fonfy_> ActionParsnip, the windowing system has a dialog reading " (EE) No Devices Detected."
<ikonia> Lok: interesting, there has been an upgrade to the package from somewhere, try removing that package and see if it complains that sofware depende son it
<fonfy_> ActionParsnip, is there a system file I can paste to help?
<OY1R> is it possible to share a folder from ubuntu to my samsung TV ?
<kierge> SuperMiguel, sounds like bad media.  have the media check its own integrity on boot.
<ikonia> OY1R: what networking share formats does your samsung TV support
<Phr3d13> SuperMiguel, try re-burning the iso
<SuperMiguel> kierge, i did, and it checked out good. tried 2 more media, and same thing
<ActionParsnip> fonfy_: could pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BrianOfTacoma> I am having trouble getting Compositing to work correctly with my newly added 2nd monitor (LM11, nVidia, Compiz).  Any idea where I can look for a guide?
<Phr3d13> SuperMiguel, how long did you wait?
<Lok> ikonia: I should uninstall python-sip (the virtual package of sip-api-7.1) and then try to install serna?
<ActionParsnip> ActionParsnip: test
<SuperMiguel> Phr3d13, 10 min
<OY1R> ikonia, i have no idea
<Phr3d13> SuperMiguel, do you have a lof of drives?
<BrianOfTacoma> Compositing seems to work fine on my first monitor, but when I have windows on my second they have no title bar etc.
<ikonia> Lok: no, as that's what serna wants
<ikonia> Lok: unless I miss-understood what your error was
<ikonia> OY1R: that's what you need to find out then
<OY1R> samsung le46c755
<SuperMiguel> Phr3d13, i have an intel matrix raid, wonder if thats the reason
<ikonia> OY1R: you need to research what formats it support
<szal> ikonia: I tried earlier, it does complain, hence I recommended Lok to file a bug
<Phr3d13> might be
<fonfy_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/XiTPrHnM
<szal> ikonia: and I have nothing to do w/ SIP
<ikonia> szal: apologies, I missed that note earlier, what package does it complain about
<Lok> szal, ikonia: what does it mean to file a bug? do you mean to send a bug report?
<szal> ikonia: http://www.privatepaste.com/996d899a0e
<Phr3d13> SuperMiguel, did you try burning at a low speed, like 4x?
<szal> Lok: yes
<maujhsn>  Can a newly issue PGP key issued by launchpad.net via gmail that is encrypted be cut & pasted in gnome terminal to be decrypted?
<Lok> szal: thanks
<SuperMiguel> Phr3d13, yuo
<ikonia> szal: Lok what happens if you try to remove sip-api-8 ?
<SuperMiguel> is ubuntu compatible with intel raids?
<Phr3d13> SuperMiguel, definitely sounds like it could be your raid causing peoblems then, and i have no exp with raid...
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: fakeraid in general has poor support in linux
<craigbass1976> My wife is getting a laptop.  I've had good luck with ubuntu on acers over the last couple of years, but does anyone recommend something else?
<szal> ikonia: I don't have that installed
<ikonia> szal: one moment so I can just check something
<Lok> ikonia: well, it is the python-sip package which is a virtual one for sip-api-8 as far as I know, and if I uninstall it, nothing further happens  ...
<fonfy_> anyone help with nvidia driver install not working  here is xorg output http://pastebin.com/XiTPrHnM
<chriswr> hey im trying to run an exe file with wine but when i try it shows the loading cursor but then nothing
<Lok> ikonia: but either way, with or without it, I cannot install serna ... cause it always asks for sip-aip-7.1
<ikonia> it's a bug, just confirmed it
<BrianOfTacoma> craigbass1976: Hp has been good for us with LM and Ubuntu laptops
<ikonia> Lok: szal it's a bug, wrong package dependencies
<BrianOfTacoma> So has Dell
<BrianOfTacoma> And Asus
<Lok> ikonia: means I have to wait for a fix, i guess there's no workaround right?
<ikonia> Lok: unless you want to re-package it yourself
<Phr3d13> chriswr, try running the "wine whatever.exe" from the terminal
<maujhsn> Can a newly issue PGP key issued by launchpad.net via gmail that is encrypted be cut & pasted in gnome terminal to be decrypted?
<ikonia> Lok: which I'm assuming not, however as it's a dependency issue, rather than code, it should be quick/simple to fix
<ederbhz> olq
<ederbhz> ola
<Lok> ikonia: haha thanks no, I think I am not able to do so
<femi> back again....still the same problem
<ikonia> Lok: I can even have a look at it at the weekend if no-one's picked it up by the
<ikonia> then
<stowoda> hi
<Pici> maujhsn: keys themselves are not meant to be decrypted, they are just keys.
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976,my elcheapo acer from 2008 , ran ubuntu very nicely til I lent it my daughter last fall
<trentg> In a debian control file how do I start a new paragraph/line in the description?
<Lok> ikonia: thanks a lot for your help, at least I know that it's not my system
<stowoda> its really difficult to grab one edge of a window to resize it.. why? am using ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, acer 4630 I think
<Pici> trentg: try #ubuntu-packaging for packaging questions
<chriswr> Phr3d13, do i need to cd to its location?
<maujhsn> Pici How about encrypted instructions?
<Phr3d13> chriswr, yes, don't forget about tab completion to make things easier
<Pici> maujhsn: sure, you can drop them in a text file and then use gpg to decrypt them.
<maujhsn> Pici gpg would be the command?
<chriswr> Phr3d13, ok what would i cd to for desktop "cd home/username/Desktop"?
<Phr3d13> chriswr, try "cd ~/Desktop"
<ikonia> then
<ikonia> oops
<fonfy_> anyone know how to interpret nvidia driver xorg output please?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dinesh> #ubuntu-classroom
<Pici> maujhsn: that is the command, but I don't know which options to use off the top of my head.  I'd have to look at the manpage.
<fonfy_> * correction  http://pastebin.com/XiTPrHnM
<babble> hey everyone: can anyone give me a quick hand setting up fancontrol (from lm_sensors) on an HP Pavilion G6?
<stowoda> vncviewer tells me: Error: Cant open display
<stowoda> whats wrong?
<BrianOfTacoma> I am having trouble getting Compositing to work correctly with my newly added 2nd monitor (LM11, nVidia, Compiz).  Any idea where I can look for a guide?  Compositing works fine on one but not the other.
<chriswr> Phr3d13, k i tried the wine command and i got "Warning: could not find dos drive for current working directory 'desktop location' starting in the windows directory
<maujhsn> Pici I can wait if your interested in browsing the manpage...Thanks!
<c_miller00> acer aspire 2004/running ubuntu 2gb/80gb 1.8ghz. hummin along.... or is that the fan?
<c_miller00> acer aspire 2004/running ubuntu since 2006 2gb/80gb 1.8ghz. hummin along.... or is that the fan?
<Phr3d13> try moving it from the desktop to the wine drive
<Phr3d13> chriswr, try moving it from the desktop to the wine drive
<Phr3d13> Is it possible to get a Via vt6410 pci raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 11.04?
<chriswr> Phr3d13, where do i find the wine directory?
<joshmc> chriswr: normally, it's at ~/.wine
<SuperMiguel> chriswr, ~./wine
<SuperMiguel> chriswr, ~/.wine
<Phr3d13> 2 ways, 1) Applications > Wine > Browse C: Drive 2) Places > Home Folder > View > Show Hidden Files... > .wine > drive_c
<Squall5668> Phr3d13 you might wanna check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397857 this out
<phox_> How do I get back the default theme in Ubuntu?
<Lok> exit
<chriswr> Phr3d13, nvm i found it , should i put the file in the .wine , .wine/drive_c , or .wine/dosdevices folder?
<Phr3d13> read it, old instructions, don't work for me
<aguitel_> phox_, googleit
<Squall5668> Phox, what do you mean default theme? Have you tried the "Classic" option during logon?
<Phr3d13> chriswr, inside drive_c
<Phr3d13> Squall5668, i already googled extensively, no luck, old guides, none of the fixes worked for me
<chocolates> guys
<chocolates> where can i get emacs for ubuntu?
<Squall5668> Phr3d13 i see, sorry i can't help, that worked for me :)
<szal> !info emacs | chocolates
<ubottu> chocolates: emacs (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 23.2+1-7ubuntu2 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ikonia> chocolates: it's in the repos, open the package manager and search for it
<Squall5668> Chocolates have you tried the repos?
<chocolates> no
<chocolates> not yet
<Phr3d13> Squall5668, i just need it for the ide, not the raid
<joshmc> chocolates: through apt, synaptic, software center etc
<chocolates> is emacs the best text editor for C?
<Pici> !best | chocolates
<ubottu> chocolates: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abn7575> Wondering if someone can tell me a decent program to burn .vob files to dvd.
<chriswr> Phr3d13, alright i ran the wine command again and it works
<chriswr> Phr3d13, thnx for the help
<Phr3d13> chriswr, no problem :-)
<Phr3d13> Squall5668, what part of the guide worked for you? and are you using it for raid or separate ide drives?
<BluesKaj> !burn | abn7575
<ubottu> abn7575: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<abn7575> thanks
<roxxo> did anyone notice that the me-tv developer just disappeared from the internet yesterday?
<roxxo> and corresponding github branch with him :(
<Pici> roxxo: I'm not sure what that has to do with the topic for this channel.
<Squall5668> Phr3d13, raid and the second part of the wiki, ""dmraid-rD" generates no files" as it says, though i remember i was playing around with the total sectors
<roxxo> Pici: launchpad points to it
<BluesKaj> roxxo, it's still in the repos
<Squall5668> Phr3d13, did you read the advanced troubleshooting part?
<Phr3d13> Squall5668, do you know how to get it working just to read the separate ide drives?
<ParkerR> Welcome ghzvvhfsv
<ParkerR> Nvm not who I thought you were
<ParkerR> But welcome
<BluesKaj> metv is still up on the net , roxxo
<Dasc> anyone know how to resolve "too many open files" problem?
<TannerH> Hello all! I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and now when i boot i am getting a grub error " error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export'. " and then on the next line it says " grub rescue> "
<roxxo> BluesKaj: true, I guess it's just a bummer :(
<BluesKaj> roxxo, http://metvnetwork.com/index.php
<roxxo> Dasc: /etc/security/limits.conf, if you're sure it's not a bug in the application
<wilhart> where do i get natty ?
<roxxo> BluesKaj: actually, me-tv the GTK DVB application -> https://launchpad.net/me-tv
<Dasc> roxxo: it's a bug in the application, but can I manually close those open files myself?
<ParkerR> wilhart www.ubuntu.com
<Carnage\> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 and I have a davfs2-Mount in my fstab, that is supposed to be mounted during startup. However, I regularly get a message that this mount cannot be performed because the network is not yet available. What is the common practice to make sure that this happens after upstart has configured the network interface?
<roxxo> Dasc: open files is a per-process limit, you'd probably have to just restart that process
<wilhart> ParkerR: is flickering removed from that packages
<wilhart> ParkerR: lcd-hdmi flickers i would like it to go away
<ParkerR> Never heard of there being flickering
<wilhart> hmm..
<ParkerR> Maybe your graphics card
<Dasc> roxxo: hmmmmm I'll give it a go
<fonfy> Please can anyone advise for installing nvidia drivers  my Xorg output is http://pastebin.com/rLUmcirs
<suramprabhakar> hii friends i installed apache tomcat server ofter i run the tomact by typing  sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 start
<Django23> hello erveryone, i googled a lot about my touchepad, on my latptop (ASUS K53T) and i just can' t find a way to enable touchepad option in system > preferences > mouse.  My touchPad is recognized as a PS/2 Logitech Wheel mouse.
<Django23> How should i proceed ?
<wilhart> what distro goes near simplicity of ubuntu ?
<caotic> Hi. Is there a command that will allow me to change file owner, group ass well as its permission on a single run ?
<roxxo> Dasc: also, limits.conf takes effect on login, so if you change it, you should relogin for the changes to take effect
<wsagent> pls help i am getting a message when i am trying to update "Requires installation of untrusted packages" details "Picapy"
<suramprabhakar> i have one problem with it while i type http://127.0.0.1:8180 but its not open
<caotic> suramprabhakar: when you type that where ?
<suramprabhakar> in broweser
<Django23> wsagent, just click yes ;)
<caotic> suramprabhakar: what is the expected result and what the behaivour, also what did you do to recieve the expected behaivour
<chriswr> Phr3d13, hey i got another problem , one of the exe files gave me an message saying "wine: install the windows version of mono to run .net executables"
<th0r> suramprabhakar: are you sure the port number is correct?
<suramprabhakar> there is nothing open while typin loop back address
<caotic> suramprabhakar: are you tring to configure apache ? please be more descriptive of your problem
<wsagent> Django23: there is no yes button only close button when i close that i am getting another message "update not possible" do a partial upgrade....
<terxx1> caotic: chown - change file owner and group
<Django23> Whait a sec, connecting from another client
<suramprabhakar> no i am not configre any thing
<dr_willis> chriswr:  i think winetricks can automate that
<sweb> can i install the .deb 32 bit on 64bit ubuntu ?
<caotic> terxx1: I know that one, I need a command that changes owner, group as well as file permissions, does something like that exists ?
<Galaxor> The kernel-ppa is empty.  What is up with that?  I'd like to upgrade my natty to the 2.6.39 kernel so that I can use ncpfs (according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740878)
<neothecat> hello.  when ever i shutdown my laptop, the wireless goes down before the SMB mounts are unmounted.  is there a way to make sure the SMB mounts are unmounted first, or networking is the last to go down?  thanks.  using 11.04
<Galaxor> Is there a different kernel ppa that is current?
<Phr3d13> chriswr, use winetricks and install dotnet or mono to the defailt wine prefix
<caotic> suramprabhakar: i give up
<wsagent> Is there any problem doing a partial upgrade from 10.10 i have istalled lots of apps and mac theme and burg...
<dr_willis> wsagent: what mac theme?
<terxx1> caotic: does it have to be 1 command or 1 line?
<OY1R> ikonia, internet@tv, allshare(dlna) are those the formats ?
<django23> hello erveryone, i googled a lot about my touchepad, on my latptop (ASUS K53T) and i just can' t find a way to enable touchepad option in system > preferences > mouse.  My touchPad is recognized as a PS/2 Logitech Wheel mouse.
<caotic> terxx1: 1 command
<wsagent> dr_willis its a gnome theme looks exactly like MAC leopar
<terxx1> caotic: than a can not help you, sorry
<dr_willis> wsagent:  it wasent that macbuntu script was it?
<caotic> terxx1: no problem
<wsagent> dr_willis: yes you are right
<crackerjackz> what program should i use to to burn .iso's to cd
<dr_willis> wsagent:  you can expect breakage when upgrading then. that script does not play with 11.04
<OY1R> crackerjackz, i like and use k3b
<dr_willis> i would suggest removeing it first
<dr_willis> wsagent:  id suggest the same for burg. uninstall it
<crackerjackz> OY1R, ty
<ThisDB> bbl in 2 hours
<django23> and i' m back
<OY1R> crackerjackz, np
<sharath> quit
<wsagent> dr_willis : then i would like to ignoure the upgrade msg popping up every time soon after I login... because i am this version of ubuntu for a quite long tim and don wanna change anything  from it
<wsagent> dr_willis: I really like this ubuntu 10.10 with MACubuntu script and i hate unity
<Phr3d13> wsagent, Software Sources > Updates > Release Upgrade > Never
<BlackSilent> kloeri, help me..
<memoyil> well hello tehere
<BlackSilent> i wanna register host :P
<Pici> BlackSilent: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. I think you're looking for #freenode
<wsagent> dr_willis: Phr3d13: thanks a lot for the info
<Phr3d13> wsagent, :-)
<BlackSilent> is stupid, staff people only channel :S
<memoyil> which version of ubuntu are you used?
<dr_willis> !mask
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<django23> hello erveryone, i googled a lot about my touchepad, on my latptop (ASUS K53T) and i just can' t find a way to enable touchepad option in system > preferences > mouse.  My touchPad is recognized as a PS/2 Logitech Wheel mouse.
<kermit> has anyone seen df showing radically wrong amounts in an  hfsplus mount?
<memoyil> i have macbook but i installed ubuntu
<fonfy> how i setup screens on ubuntu to change my resolution to 1366 pixels?
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dr_willis> fonfy: you did install proper driver for your video chipset?
<tomgeorge> fonfy, the res will be automatically set if you have the correct drivers
<suramprabhakar> can u help to configre and start apache tomcat in ubuntu
<crackerjackz> what does it mean when you try to burn an image to a disk.. it says 100% done.. creating image checksum.. and rather than the timer counting down it is counting up?
<dr_willis> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in natty
<suramprabhakar> where is the location natty
<Pici> suramprabhakar: What location?
<rannmann> is there something like diff that will return a bool instead of the different line(s)?
<Pici> rannmann: you mean to see if two files are the same or not?
<rannmann> Yeah
<tomgeorge> On which chan can I get help on IRC?
<Pici> rannmann: calculate their md5sum or other hashsum
<Pici> tomgeorge: #freenode
<rannmann> right.  good plan.
<suramprabhakar> pici:defalt apache strat server found
<Pici> suramprabhakar: I'm sorry, I don't know what that means.
<tomgeorge> thanks Pici
<Phr3d13> Is it possible to get a Via vt6410 pci raid/ide card to work for individual ide drives in ubuntu 11.04?
<wardc> hey everyone - sorry for the double post - can anyone help me set up fancontrol (from lm_sensors) on a new HP Pavilion G6 running natty?
<KM0201> sorry babble never had to set up lmsensors, and don't have the slightest clue how to do it.
<KM0201> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<crackerjackz> i hit cancel while it was hanging on creating image checksum... disk appears to be working fine though..
<babble> ubottu: thanks - I have sensors installed and 'sensors' in the terminal gives me info, but pwmconfig complains I have no pwm-compatible modules installed.
<ubottu> babble: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> babble: i think lmsensors though, is strictly a "monitor".. i don't think it will turn on/off fans
<babble> haha, i'm a newb :)
<babble> KM: I need the pwmconfig command to set up an /etc/fancontrol script for the fancontrol service .
<babble> KM0201 (sorry)
<babble> (I keep forgetting Xchat has nickcomplete. hehe)
<KM0201> are you sure as pwmconfig, will work w/ your hardware?
<babble> KM0201, that I'm not at all sure of :)
<babble> heh
<babble> KM0201, there's a default BIOS setting in my BIOS config for "Fan Always On" - *disabling* that doesn't change anything - is there something the natty installer would have inherited from that?
<KM0201> babble: so "fans always on" in the BIOS, dosn't make them stay always on?... thats weird.. i don't think the Natty Installer would have "inherited" anything from that, but like I said, i've never had that issue.
<KM0201> babble: what is your laptop model again
<babble> KM0201, my fault - I"m not explaining my problem. my fans *are* always on. In Winders, they cycle on and off as needed. I'll live with the fan running for now if that's my best bet
<babble> I'm on an HP Pavilion G6 (I can get you the exact model string if it helps)
<KM0201> babble: ok.. so your fans are always on, but you're trying to figure out a way to shut them on/off, like in 'doze, correct?
<suramprabhakar> sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 start now i use this command for staring the tomcat ofter running this when i typed loop back address in browser but i does not give any value
<babble> KM0201, ideally, yeah, I'd like 'sensors' to turn fans on/off as needed. ('sensors' or whatever else I may need)
<suramprabhakar> can u help me to configre the tomcat server
<fonfy_> I have an Acer Aspire 5755G and I can't get the screen resolution to 1366 x 768 pixels.  It has an i5 core processor and also a NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M graphics chipset.  How do I tell ubuntu to use the i5 GPU and not the NVIDIA chipset??
<babble> KM0201, thanks for fiddling with this for me :)
<KM0201> babble: turns up a lot of hits on that machine and "fans not working" but not much else.
<babble> KM0201, yeah, I've been through the forums and googling for a week or so. hehe.
<babble> I was wondering if there was an easy-to-install kernel module I needed or something handy
<KM0201> babble: yeah, unfortunately thats the extent of my knowledge on this, which sadly, is very limited.
<suramprabhakar> i need tomacat serever plz help me
<KM0201> babble: i dunno.. i would just set the fans to be "always on" if it were me...
<babble> KM0201, no problem; I'd rather have them always on than not running at all :)
<babble> KM0201, I can live with it for now.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<KM0201> o/
<os3> anyone know a server to download ubuntu repositories as an iso file
<WelshDragon> Does anybody know of a PPF patcher for linux?
<ppetraki> os3, nope, but there's nothing stopping you from doing that yourself
<Make> hola
<BluesKaj> iso file os3 ? why ?
<aetas> I've seen people mounting NTFS partitions different ways.  Currently I can mount mine with mount type: ntfs, ntfs-3g, and fuseblk.  Can someone give me an idea of the differences or point me to the right place?
<bluezone> ubuntu fails to detect "my monitor" because i am running it in virtualBox, and as a result it denies my access to wide-screen resolutions, any ways to force it to a certain resolution?
<aetas> what video card?
<Logan_> !es | Make
<ubottu> Make: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Make> alguien me puede ayudar con arch linux o un chat de ayuda???
<bluezone> i have no 3d/2d acceleration because i am running ubuntu in virtualbox
<aetas> err sorry, working at the same time :)
<Make> alguien me puede ayudar con arch linux o un chat de ayuda???
<Make> alguien me puede ayudar con arch linux o un chat de ayuda???
<bluezone> Make, spanish?
<Logan_> WelshDragon: I found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lppf/
<WelshDragon> Logan_, unfortunately that seems to fail on ISO's larger than 2GB.
<bluezone> Make, #ubuntu-es
<Pici> Make: #archlinux-es
<aetas> blue, you can put your resolutions in the xorg.conf file
<bluezone> aetas, i should really look into what that file does lol
<Carnage\> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 and I have a davfs2-Mount in my fstab, that is supposed to be mounted during startup. However, I regularly get a message that this mount cannot be performed because the network is not yet available. What is the common practice to make sure that this happens after upstart has configured the network interface?
<Logan_> WelshDragon: That's unfortunate.  It seems that you would have to run all of the other PPF patchers under Wine.
<aetas> bluezone: it handles X startup, the monitor, and mouse and keyboard input
<WelshDragon> Ok Logan_. That's for looking anyway :)
<WelshDragon> Thanks*
<Logan_> WelshDragon: No problem.  Good luck!
<kongo_86> so i knowyall prob get his 100x a day.
<aetas> Carnage\, services are started using the rc.x directories.  They are started in order based on the filename of the link in those directories
<kongo_86> i upgraded to 11.04... but having issues with just plain ubuntu classic
<kongo_86> my apps i open get placed weird on top of the screen with out no title bar... to close minimize or maximize...
<kongo_86> i have to start in ubuntu-classic no graphics...
<kongo_86> any ideas
<bluezone> kongo_86, omg, i had an idea and i lost it
<aetas> sounds like the windowmanager
<jbwiv> guys, after an apt-get update and a reboot today, my system is unbootable. After the grub screen, I get a blank screen with a flashing cursor, and then moments later I'm dropped to busybox. Obviously no logs at this stage, but dmesg has messages like "ata1 Failed to identify. I/O Error, err_mask=0x40" or something very close to that, and also "scsi_alloc_dev: allocation failure during scan, some devices might not be configured". I'm b
<Carnage\> aetas: It used to work like that, by now, most services are started by upstart.
<bluezone> kongo_86, you can try ctrl-alt-backspace, i have no idea if itlle work though xD
<aetas> Carnage\, what service was this again?
<wilhart> anyone got flickering program om projector screen ?
<wilhart> playbacking movies
<nolcotin> I would like to do a fresh install of Ubuntu, it's been a while since I've tried linux in the desktop environment (as opposed to for development and work only). Is the 64 bit version recommmended?
<coz_> nolcotin,  that should be fine,, I generally use 32 bit here
<Carnage\> aetas: I guess it's the service mountall that mounts all mounts given in /etc/fstab. Unfortunately, it also tries to mount the network dependent mounts like samba and others which are not available yet since networking was not yet setup.
<bluezone> nolcotin, yeah if your machine can handle it
<bluezone> kongo_86, did it work?
<coz_> nolcotin,   you have several options,, live cd...alternate cd..and minimal in stall cd
<jbwiv> any ideas? I'm completely dead in the water :-/. is it a bad drive?
<nolcotin> @coz_ I've incstalled ubuntu before
<nolcotin> in 2006 :|
<aetas> Carnage\, yeah that will complicate things.  Most likely you will need to write a script file for that mount in /etc/init/ and on the start line use net-device-up I believe
<nolcotin> the 64 bit was flaky then
<Corey> jbwiv: LiveCD time?
<Carnage\> aetas: And mountall is definitely configured via upstart, I checked that already. There is also another service called mountall-net which seems to be what I want but I have no idea how I can use it.
<kongo_86> bluezone:  im in ubuntu classic no graphhics. let me log off an dlog back in
<jbwiv> Corey: as noted, I'm booted into a livecd now
<nolcotin> will I be able to leverage the package manager with the 64 bit?
<aetas> Carnage\, hold on, lemme look at that one
<jbwiv> Corey: but aside from re-installing grub, which I did, I'm not sure what to do at this point
<Carnage\> aetas: Yep, that would work for this single mount. Do you also know how I can use the existing mountall-net event?
<Corey> I *think* there's a fixgrub option.
<nolcotin> \help
<Carnage\> Since that would be a more general solution to the problem
<jbwiv> Corey: but I'm not certain this is even a grub problem? do you think it is?
<bluezone> aetas, where is xorg.conf? lol
<Corey> jbwiv: It's a good first start I'd figure?
<Carnage\> bluezone: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbwiv> Corey: but what about the problem leads you to believe it's a grub issue? The grub menu still comes up, after all
<Merrioc> has anyone had issue's recently with software raid/mdadm creating md partitions as /dev/md/0 and calling them via /dev/md0
<bluezone> Carnage\, doesnt seem to be there
<SuperMiguel> does the alternate ubuntu installer include any window manager?
<Phr3d13> still trying to get a hard drive working hooked to a via vt6410 pci ide card
<jbwiv> guys, after an apt-get update and a reboot today, my system is unbootable. After the grub screen, I get a blank screen with a flashing cursor, and then moments later I'm dropped to busybox. Obviously no logs at this stage, but dmesg has messages like "ata1 Failed to identify. I/O Error, err_mask=0x40" or something very close to that, and also "scsi_alloc_dev: allocation failure during scan, some devices might not be configured". I'm b
<aetas> bluezone, should be there if you have X running on it
<bluezone> Carnage\, http://img14.imageshack.us/i/screenshotxu.png/
<Carnage\> bluezone: It might not exist in case your xserver is configured through HAL
<bluezone> hmm
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello my touchpad block key is not working, also in kde system settings in the touchpad area it says i should check if synaptics is installed and correctly configured, can you help me?
<Carnage\> aetas: xorg.conf does not need to be there.
<Carnage\> If you make no special settings and are ok with the default, everything is configured through HAL afaik and for that, no xorg.conf is needed
<jbwiv> is there a way to verify that a disk is healthy from the command line?
<aetas> Carnage\, thats why I said should :)
<Carnage\> :)
<Carnage\> You have a clue about that mountall-net thingie?
<bluezone> i found an xorg.conf with a search but it has almost nothing in it
<Phr3d13> still trying to get a hard drive working hooked to a via vt6410 pci ide card
<macUzer> how do i make a folder unmovable or undeletable yet allow users to save, edit, modify, delete files in that folder?
<aetas> still looking at it, they have no documentation anywhere
<chuwy> hi is anyone availible thats familure with banshee and getting it to be remotely accessed to a smart phone
<Carnage\> aetas: Ye that was my problem too :) The main reason I want to fix it is that this problem stalls my boot process. It tells me "Could not mount blabla. Press M to fix it manually or S to skip."
<Carnage\> I guess that if I skip it, mountall-net would be able to mouont it somehow, though I don't know how I can configure it
<itilious> how can i have a complete passwordless logon account on ubuntu 10.04?
<kierge> gwibber for facebook doesn't retrieve much data for me when i load it i only got two posts when i fired it up.
<aetas> Carnage\, looks like it doesn't use a config, from what it looks like they just do network mounts again if they aren't currently mounted
<itilious> I can logon without password on first login screen, but if "switch user" screen or "locked screen" appears i have to go back to the main logon screen, why?
<aetas> Carnage\, we just have to get it to skip your mount on the first go around
<Carnage\> aetas: Ye, that's what I understand too
<kierge> anyone having issues with gwibber and facebook ?
<Carnage\> Exactly :)
<Carnage\> It somehow does not recognize that it is a network mount and attempts it anyway
<itilious> when i type blank password i can't login, i must go back to user selection and then i can click user, how can i set ubuntu to not ever require a password for this account?
<chuwy> does anyone now you to open a port with banshee so it can be remotly accessed
<Carnage\> Of course I could just add some code in mountall-net.conf that performs my mount, but I thought there might be a better solution.
<Tigerboy> hello
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to install ubuntu on this  computer... i'm at the partition table i'm trying to make a partition for swap but when i select mount point swap isnt there
<MrNthDegree> crackerjackz, IIRC swap doesn't get mounted anywhere
<aetas> Carnage\, it would likely still hang you though, as long as you're ok with that
<oCean> crackerjackz: swap has no mountpoint
<crackerjackz> oCean, how do i make a swap then?
<MrNthDegree> crackerjackz, basically you format it as the swap type of filesystem
<crackerjackz> i see it now.. use as swap area
<oCean> crackerjackz: you assign a certain partition to be swap... yes
<crackerjackz> oCean, should it be a logical or primary partition?
<Carnage\> aetas: Why should it hang? mountall-net.conf waits on net-device-up which should make it work, shouldn't it?
<oCean> crackerjackz: does not matter
<usman> hello, i have installed apache server on my machine and it works fine when i type the server ip, but i want to access the web pages by using domain how do i do that ?
<aetas> Carnage\, how are you going to stop it from mounting the net mount point on the initial mountall?  Remove it from the fstab and enter it manually into that conf file?
<ikonia> usman: you need to have a dns zone for that domain pointing at the IP address of your web server
<Carnage\> aetas: Ye, that was what I thought
<Phr3d13> still trying to get a hard drive working hooked to a via vt6410 pci ide card
<Carnage\> Not very nice, but should work...
<aetas> Carnage\, yeah thats true
<crackerjackz> oCean, do i need to make a partition for boot?
<crackerjackz> for /boot*
<usman> ikonia: i have dns set for the server and i have defined A Record for the www
<ikonia> crackerjackz: it's worth googling "fhs file system" and working out what you want/need
<ikonia> crackerjackz: there is no "need" more what you want
<crackerjackz> i see
<ikonia> usman: ok, so it it resolving to the ip address of your machine ?
<aetas> Carnage\, what is the fstab line you are using?  can remove any relevant info
<Phr3d13> still trying to get a hard drive working hooked to a via vt6410 pci ide/raid card
<jbwiv> I'm seeing a number of ata errors in my dmesg output: http://pastie.org/2233075 . can someone please take a look when you have a sec? Does this indicate I'm having multiple device failures?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: are you using it in raid mode or jbod mode
<Carnage\> http://webdav.foobar.org                  /media/webdav     davfs rw,uid=<user>,gid=<group>    0      0
<ikonia> Phr3d13: I believe I looked at one of these cards a few days ago and it wasn't supported under linux
<Phr3d13> ikonia, i keep seeing old workarounds and patches, but nothing that works anymore
<aetas> Carnage\, and the msg it is giving you on boot-up?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: probably because the cards not supported
<ikonia> Phr3d13: are you using it in raid mode ?
<Phr3d13> trying to get it to run two separate ide drives
<ikonia> Phr3d13: in raid mode ?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: as I recall it didn't actually have a jbod mode
<Carnage\> aetas: I can't recall it exactly, but I think it just says "blabla could not be mounted."
<ikonia> but I'm working from memory so don't know
<Phr3d13> so how does windoes do it?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: it has support for the card
<Carnage\> aetas: Surprisingly, I cannot find a corresponding entry in syslog
<Phr3d13> so that totally bites... anyone got a spare pci ide card that works with linux/ubuntu?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: please don't ask that sort of thing here
<Phr3d13> it is a support related question though
<ikonia> Phr3d13: no, it's not, asking for people to give you hardware is not support
<aetas> Carnage\, there's a mount option called nofail that would remove the error.  If its causing a delay, it may not help that.  The delay may have something to do with you mounting the directory using a DNS name that would have to be resolved.  Giving it an IP may make it fail faster.  Anyway, you can also change the mount option to noauto and then add the manual line to start it in your mountall-net.conf
<Phr3d13> ok, so then how do i get what i have working?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: it's not supported, I don't think you'll get it working
<Phr3d13> but people were able to get it working on older releases
<Phr3d13> what's the difference?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: yes, a lot has changed and the card isn't maintained
<Carnage\> aetas: I'll try the nofail option and give an IP adress
<Carnage\> If that fails, I shall go for noauto
<Carnage\> Thank you for your help!
<aetas> it looks like this script was something they chucked together quickly so there's no command line options or a config file :(
<aetas> atleast they admit its temporary
<jbwiv> I'm seeing a number of ata errors in my dmesg output: http://pastie.org/2233075 . can someone please take a look when you have a sec? Does this indicate I'm having multiple device failures?
<aetas> jbache, does your drive have SMART?
<aetas> oops
<aetas> jbwiv thats you
<jbwiv> aetas: it does
<jbwiv> smart reports two drives healthy
<jbwiv> two have bad blcoks
<MrNthDegree> healthy doesn't mean without bad blocks
<jbwiv> but, of the two, one says the number of bad blocks is 16
<jbwiv> the other says -1
<MrNthDegree> healthy just means it isn't going to completely crap out entirely
<jbwiv> MrNthDegree: so what should I look for?
<MrNthDegree> smart usually triggers days before a disk is about to completely die
<MrNthDegree> it's not that reliable
<dr_willis> at not today....
<Phr3d13> can anyone recommend me a pci ide card that works in ubuntu 11.04?
<jbwiv> actually, via the disk utility, the smart status is "Disk has a few bad sectors"
<ikonia> !hcl | Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jbwiv> MrNthDegree: is there a reliable way to determine if a disck is bad?
<aetas> jbwiv, use a disk scanner
<MrNthDegree> jbwiv, not in my experience
<dr_willis> Phr3d13: the generic pic ide controlles ive found all worked. but ther are in a closet somewhere.. so i dont know the brand
<jbwiv> aetas: can you suggest one?
<MrNthDegree> jbwiv, the most exhaustive software-based method is to do a full format for ext2/3/4 as it runs badblocks in a destructive way, which overwrites the whole disk multiple times with different patterns and verifies
<Phr3d13> dr_willis, figures, the one card i buy because it has all i need doesn't work for me in ubuntu
<MrNthDegree> and by full format I don't mean the way without arguments
<aetas> jbwiv, one sec
<jbwiv> MrNthDegree: that'll wipe data though?
<jbwiv> aetas: ok, thx
<dr_willis> Phr3d13:  mine are very old 4+ yrs
<Phr3d13> dr_willis, if ya ever dig em out, lemme know... i could sure use one of em...
<ikonia> Phr3d13: did I not make myself clear about asking for hardware
<aetas> jbwiv, you can try badblocks.  you likely have it installed already
<humansky> Can I run an Apache virtual host site from my home directory in Ubuntu Natty, even though my home directory is encrypted??
<humansky> The reason I ask, I get the following error in the log file: (13)Permission denied: /home/humansky/workspace/novus/public/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<aetas> jbwiv, this will check it for bad blocks and while this is running make sure you are watching your logs because it may be throwing ATA errors in the background
<Phr3d13> ikonia, what part of my last statement was asking for hardware?
<jbwiv> aetas: ok, thanks. I'll give that a shot. I appreciate it
<usman> ikonia: my dns is down, it was working few days ago
<aetas> jbwiv, anytime.  I wish you luck
<Phr3d13> ikonia, i merely stated that if he/she found them to let me know...
<usman> thanks for pointing that out :)
<ikonia> Phr3d13:  if ya ever dig em out, lemme know.I could sure use them
<ikonia> Phr3d13: that means you want them and would like them from him
<aetas> humansky, disable htaccess files for that directory
<ikonia> usman: there you go, you have found the problem, well done
<Phr3d13> right, but i didn't ask for them, i asked that if he found them to met me know, because i could use them
<doug_f> installing 11.04 from iso downloaded today. getting crappy grub install error. grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/703009 shows no solution in the near future. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 703009 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sirkiller> hello!
<sirkiller> any1 there?
<dr_willis> doug_f:  seen others in here asking a similer question.
<io> sirkiller: ofcourse
<humansky> aetas: I had to chmod my home directory to at least +x
<humansky> and now it works
<doug_f> dr_willis, any answers seen?
<humansky> uggg, willy mistake
<humansky> silly*
<sirkiller> what do you guys think should i run KDE or GNOME?
<worstadmin> Just run
<Pici> sirkiller: whatever you like better.
<dr_willis> doug_f:  nope
<sirkiller> which one should be more stable/fast?
<dr_willis> sirkiller:  install both
<io> sirkiller: or Unity?
<dr_willis> try them iut
<sirkiller> don't like unity for some reason
<fishscene> sirkiller: Gnome is more for enforced simplified use. KDE is more for people who like to customize their environment.
<dr_willis> go with kde then
<aetas> humansky, yeah that would do it too
<sirkiller> ok, thanks!
<sirkiller> anybody knows why flash is so laggy?
<sirkiller> it's bumps up to almost 90%
<JonathanLima> hello... i have ubuntu karmic installed here and i need to install samba on it without updating... is there any way to do it?
<sirkiller> cpu usage*
<fishscene> sirkiller: are you using the adobe flashplayer?
<sirkiller> yeah
<sirkiller> the one for ubuntu
<fishscene> sirkiller: flash is known to be a resource hog. I'm wondering if you are using specialized video drivers- which may help to offload flash video processing to your GPU.
<sirkiller> i used the one you can find in additional drivers tab
<sirkiller> latest one
<fishscene> sirkiller: Try rebooting to see if that fixes the flash playback issue. (I'm assuming you aren't using LTSP or full-screen HD playback)
<itilious> how can i have ubuntu always go straight to login screen after lock?
<Merrioc> Question: where would be the best place to ask questions regarding preseed pxe boot installations and issues with software raid
<sirkiller> im using fullscreen 1080P
<fishscene> merrioc: #ubuntu-server (I think)
<Merrioc> thanx FishFace
<fishscene> ...you're welcome I think
<crackerjackz> pros and cons to encrypting the home folder?
<fishscene> sirkiller: Unfortunately, that may be beyond the capabilities of your hardware and/or flash. I don't have any hardware that can perform to that level, so I'm not able to assist further other than seeing what a reboot does.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i can't install windows 7 SP1 because i get the error code 800F0A12. i have ubuntu installed on system i'm googling and apparently the error code is because grub is installed,  the solution is to mark windows partition as active from within windows, would that be ok?
<ikonia> asdfasdfasdfasdf: don't see why not
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ikonia, does grub rely on active partitions to boot? i don't want to endup with an unbootable system..
<ikonia> asdfasdfasdfasdf: grub relys on the masterboot record, it will be fine
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ikonia, is there a linux command to see which partition is currently set to active so if a disaster happens i can rstore it?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> (from kubuntu's livecd)
<ikonia> asdfasdfasdfasdf: sudo fdisk -l will show
<gridbag> can you have 2 different users logged in on 2 different screens?
<gridbag>   how do you set that up?
<fishscene> gridbag: you can by using LTSP- but I'm not sure if that's what you are looking for.
<JonathanLima> i´m trying to use old-releases repository to install samba on karmic 9.10, but it just tries to connect without success... is there any problem with that repository?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ikonia, i ran that command, how could i tell it's active?
<ikonia> asdfasdfasdfasdf: see the * next to boot
<itilious> how can i have ubuntu show login screen after coming back from screensaver?
<itilious> instead of "switch user" screen?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ikonia, oh the * is actually in a extended one. i have two question: how many active partitions can there be at the same time in a HD? do i have to format to re set it as active/unactive?
<itilious> only forum postings i've found are years old and offer no solution :(
<ikonia> asdfasdfasdfasdf: just one
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ah great
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> do i need to format it to change it's activeness?
<ikonia> asdfasdfasdfasdf: no
<mang0> ikonia: Remember yesturday I couldn't chose a dock? Well I've got the GLX-Dock OpenGL. Tis epic. Like, totally epic.
<roasted> Networking question - What is optimal when setting up a static interface in Ubuntu? Should I ONLY have IP/subnet/gateway in the interfaces file? Or should I have more entries listed, such as network, braodcast, etc?
<cmyland> Hi guys. I have a weird problem on an -old- Packard Bell R1984 laptop with a rt2560pci wlan card. Ubuntu 11.04 reports that the wless card is disabled by hardware switch, but the computer doesn't have one except for a Fn+F1 combo that doesn't work (not in Windows either, btw). Rfkill lists it as hardblocked. Stopping network manager, rmmod-ing the rt2500pci driver, rfill unblock all, modprobe rt2500pci and rfkill list lists the card as NOT b
<cmyland> locked, but as soon as I start network manager again it returns to Blocked: Yes.
<ikonia> mang0: errr, "ok"
<cmyland> I had some initial issues with ubuntu (bios?) not being able to give the pci card an IRQ address, but that is fixed, dmesg doesn't list any more issues, and the card is detected just fine.
<john_rambo> I want that cpu meter >>>http://youtu.be/3vAsy1l2ewU    What to install ?
<mang0> hehe
<Abhijit> john_rambo, next time try to not use tinyurls
<Abhijit> use original ones only
<john_rambo> Abhijit, Ok
<Abhijit> john_rambo, that cpu clock is in mac theme of cairo dock
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ikonia, okay i googled and apparently using fdisk isn't reaaaally hard i¡ll mark is as active using window's tool.
<john_rambo> Abhijit, Thats a problem actually, I dont want cairo dock ....Thanks
<Abhijit> ok
<nobody-inparticu> I have personally had problems with caido dock in the past
<oCean> Abhijit: why would we have full/long urls clutter the channel if one can use a shortened url?
<Neoncamouflage> Is there any way to set up different backgrounds for separate workstations?
<Abhijit> oCean, it was youtube url it was not long
<Abhijit> oCean, one can not predict what lies there in tinyurl
<fishscene> shortened url's are technicly proxy's and can hide nasty things that no one would know unless the link is clicked.
<zykotick9> oCean, i do believe, not known the true URL can lead to some problems is "some" cases, open for misuse.
<JuJuBee_> I just install 11.04 and mounted an ntfs partition as /DATA  I can't seem to change owner or perms on this mount/subdirectories
<JuJuBee_> everything is root:plugdev and 770
<zykotick9> JuJuBee_, you can't apply POSIX permission on a FAT or NTFS drive, it's handled by the mount command you use.
<ikonia> JuJuBee_: you won't be able to mount sub directoires as it's mounted through fuse
<ikonia> JuJuBee_: it's a 1 time file system, treated "flat"
<JuJuBee_> I am used to seeing 777 on this in older version of ubuntu
<carlos> nao consigo visualizar as fotos do cd , da como cd vazio???? alqguem sabe do que se trata? estou usando o ubuntu 1104
<ikonia> !br | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zykotick9> !es > carlos
<ubottu> carlos, please see my private message
<JuJuBee_> wait, my bad, this is ext3 partition
<carlos> obrigado
<JuJuBee_> maybe not... hang on
<JuJuBee_> I was correct the first time... ntfs
<JuJuBee_> How can I allow anyone to read write?
<edbian> JuJuBee_: Is the folder windows 7 or windows xp ?
<JuJuBee_> no just data
<JuJuBee_> that I use between linux and windows
<nit-wit> JuJuBee_, did you mount it with fstab?
<JuJuBee_> yes
<JuJuBee_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/646743/
<nit-wit> JuJuBee_, give us a pastebin of the fstab
<nit-wit> JuJuBee_, that is probably it eh.;)
<ikonia> JuJuBee_: change the umask
<mads> Afternoon guys :D
<ikonia> JuJuBee_: it's treated as a mount mask
<JuJuBee_> to 000
<SuperMiguel> how do i remove all the gnome crap that comes with ubuntu, including gnome it self?
<fishscene> SuperMiguel: I believe the package is called "ubuntu-desktop"
<JuJuBee_> ikonia: change to 000?
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: open the package manager, search for "gnome" and mark for removal
<MrNthDegree> SuperMiguel, why not just install Xubuntu or Lubuntu or Kubuntu if you want an alternate DE?
<nit-wit> JuJuBee_, look at the wiki.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<zykotick9> JuJuBee_, umask are subtracted, so your OTHER group has No permission
<ikonia> fishscene: that's just a meta package
<ikonia> JuJuBee_: what ever permissions you feel fit
<fishscene> nvm then :)
<noOneknows> Can anyone here tell me how to figure out if my Sony Vaio's biometric finger scanner is detected?
<MrNthDegree> SuperMiguel, my advice is sudo apt-get purge gnome* to remove all of gnome
<SuperMiguel> MrNthDegree, cuz i want fluxbox :)
<kinheads> i know this may sound weird
<nit-wit> JuJuBee_,  this is the line    /dev/hda1       /mnt/WinXP      ntfs-3g      quiet,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0
<kinheads> but is their an irc for general advice
<ikonia> kinheads: ask in #freenode
<Pici> kinheads: there is #ubuntu-offtopic as well.
<celthunder> kinheads: general advice on what
<kinheads> girls, honestly
<celthunder> kinheads: gl lol
<MrNthDegree> SuperMiguel, Lubuntu and then stick fluxbox on it - but `sudo apt-get purge gnome*` will wipe out all of gnome including GDM for you =]
<kinheads> so no?
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: or use fluxbuntu
<MrNthDegree> ikonia, outdated by loads, it has 9.04 as the newest version
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, they are back in 9.04 :S
<ikonia> terrible
<MrNthDegree> i'm surprised fluxbox is still used given LXDE's light footprint
<MrNthDegree> it's the ultimate light-but-functional-like-winexplorer setup
<doug_f> dr_willis, I got it to work! cannot stat `aufs' avoided. Steps wipe current MBR -> Start installer from live disk with updates -> Custom partioning with dedicated /boot and / partions NO LVM. -> 11.04 installed and Working!!!
<SuperMiguel> MrNthDegree, i use it cuz i can customize everything, and i get more screen space
<SuperMiguel> MrNthDegree, not really care about light, 16GB of ram, 1gb/s raid 0, and i7 cpu oc to 5.0 Ghz
<MrNthDegree> nice
<SuperMiguel> MrNthDegree, u use gnome?
<Kazilla> SuperMiguel: you could start a small webhosting company with that much power, it you use it right
<Kazilla> *if
<MrNthDegree> SuperMiguel, gnome 2.x yeah, hate 3.x and Unity
<SuperMiguel> Kazilla, sucks that my upload speed are only 5 mb :(
<aetas> Anyone know the difference between the ntfs, ntfs-3g and fuseblk mount types?
<MrNthDegree> aetas, I can explain ntfs vs. ntfs-3g
<aetas> MrNibbles, go fori t
<MrNthDegree> aetas, Linux has an in-kernel NTFS module.  It is read-only with limited write abilities, it sucks
<edbian> MrNthDegree: there is ntfs-3g that comes with Ubuntu and is read write and works great
<MrNthDegree> aetas, ntfs-3g is a userland daemon which uses FUSE within the kernel to provide NTFS drivers
<edbian> MrNthDegree: nevermind! :D
<MrNthDegree> aetas, it works well and has read/write abilities
<Jordan_U> doug_f: Were you using the LiveCD installer or the alternate CD installer? I think only the alternate install CD supports LVM, which may have been your original problem.
<aetas> MrNibbles, see thats where I get confused.  I thought that one was mounted as fuseblk
<MrNthDegree> aetas, ntfs-3g uses FUSE, but it can be mounted using ntfs-3g as the type IIRC
<aetas> MrNthDegree, gotcha.  Much more info than I've been able to find atleast.
<doug_f> Jordan_U, I was using the standard installer. Manually setting the partitions may have been the clue.
<MrNthDegree> aetas, FUSE just means it's a filesystem in userspace, which means it'll be slower than a kernelspace driver, but it also means you won't suffer kernel panics with bugs (usually) ;)
<MrNthDegree> aetas, ntfs-3g is the best route to go currently though and it's well-tested, it is even used by Mac and Solaris users ^^
<aetas> MrNibbles, yeah I'm familiar with FUSE, I just started getting confused when fuseblk showed up.  I spent awhile looking through Google to tell the difference but couldn't find anything
<aetas> MrNibbles, I just wanted to make sure ntfs-3g wasn't an old deprecated driver or something and fuseblk was the new one
<amalgameate> hi, i've added ubuntu ALL=(ALL) ALL to my /etc/sudoers file, but i'm still getting "ubuntu is not allowed to run sudo on www".  does anyone know how i can enable my ubuntu user to run sudo?
<SuperMiguel> amalgameate, try sudo -i
<rstaples> does anyone know of a ubuntu/linux equivalent command to windows {windows-s} for screen captures?
<Jordan_U> doug_f: If you want to use LVM you should use the alternate install CD.
<deathwolf_> can anyone help me with a video problem?
<MrNthDegree> aetas, fuseblk is the mount name for when a FUSE-based driver is used
<awkisopen> Is the new point release of Ubuntu likely to allow me to adjust the brightness on my laptop (finally)? I tried upgrading but the upgrade broke my touchpad =/
<KM0201> rstaples: ctrl + prtscrn, i think
<MrNthDegree> aetas, or that has been my experience after checking mtab, at least
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: still the same result.  the weird thing is it's asking for my password for ubuntu and not for root
<Jakman85> rstaples, will the standard screencapture utility not work?
<SuperMiguel> amalgameate, thats the way it should be
<aetas> MrNthDegree, sounds like you're saying fuseblk and ntfs-3g could be the same thing, just different in what started the mount
<KM0201> rstaples: if you're noot deadset on using a keyboard command, you can just use the screenshot utility, it's under application/accessories
<HackerII> rstaples  are you a bot ?     tab + prt/scr
<rstaples> Jakman85, not sure how to activate it
<Jakman85> rstaples, are you using 11.04?
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: ah ok, is my /etc/sudoers file correct with the line "ubuntu ALL=(ALL) ALL"?
<rstaples> HackerII, no, I know about the prnt screen, I was looking for something that would allow me to select a portion of the screen then capture it
<HackerII> o
<rstaples> Jack87|Away, yes
<lurchmeister> hey all!
<SuperMiguel> amalgameate,  is ubuntu ur user?
<KM0201> rstaples: then you'll want to use the screenshot utility for that.. it has a way to capture only a specific window, or to "select an area"... to screenshot
<rstaples> using 11.04 but turn off that unity  ugh
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: yea
<intlkleinblue> I just want to say thanks for such an amazing operating system and experience. I've been using Ubuntu only for about a year and half now and used to have all these little annoynances and problems. A couple of days ago, I started from scratch with a new Lucid 10.04 install after backing up my music and *every* problem I used to have is gone. Everything works flawlessly. Evolution doesn't hang. Brightness keys for my laptop work. Wireless
<HackerII> ok, well there are some pgms that do that, just do a screen capture search, you'll find it, I've esed it a couple yrs back
<Jakman85> rstaples, its a program called "Take Screenshot"
<lurchmeister> I am having internet connection issues on my linux box.  I need to know where the normal location of the adsl username/password file is located.  can anyone help me out?
<rstaples> KM0201, ok I thought there was something by default - ok thanks
<awkisopen> intlkleinblue: I wish the brightness keys for my laptop worked :(
<KM0201> rstaples: it should be under application/accessories, it's fairly straight foward
<mang0> What's the command to switch workspaces?
<bobg_> Looking for some assistance in delivering pre-configured NoMachine client connections from a web browser for users to connect to Ubuntu desktops? Is this the right place?
<SuperMiguel> amalgameate, then yes =)
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: hmm, any idea why i still can't sudo then?
<SuperMiguel> amalgameate, u using the user password right?
<rstaples> Jakman85, thats the one, knew it was something like that.  Thanks Jak
<HackerII> rstaples   http://ostatic.com/blog/six-top-screen-capture-tools-for-linux
<intlkleinblue> awkisopen: yeah, that was a big issue before (was also running 10.04 before, but now it's a newer kernel or something and it works great out of the box; actually I just discovered it seconds ago as I tested it) The fresh install alleviated all of my old problems. Themed with Elegant Gnome Theme from gnome-look.org, it all looks and works fantastically.
<KM0201> the program is actually called "gnome-screenshot"... but it's labeled "Take Screenshot"... ;)
<rstaples> its been a while since I been on linux/ubuntu.  Loving it so far
<awkisopen> intlkleinblue: Do you have an HP laptop by any chance? Shot in the dark
<mads> guys, how do I connect to ubuntu-offtopic room? Been way to many years since i used IRC
<rstaples> How many people here the Unity?  In 11.04?
<awkisopen> Also, that's why I'm hoping/praying for the point release to fix some issues
<fructose> Unity seemed to go buggy and I can't see the titlebar on my windows now. Is there any way to 'reset' the view?
<awkisopen> rstaples: I do! It works great in a virtual machine
<Jakman85> rstaples, i use unity
<awkisopen> well, technically, Unity-2d
<mang0> mads: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rstaples> awkisopen, I found it confusing, removed it. hmm
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: o wow....i had never setup a password...doh! thanks haha
 * KM0201 not a fan of unity.. :(
<HackerII> rstaples  shutter looks like what you want
<rstaples> I had a hard time finding my apps
<mang0> How do I switch workspace? tab + ?
<bobg_> rstaples - I am using UNITY, I like it it but I can't get it to run in the Cloud.
<rstaples> HackerII, nice, I'll give that a try
<mang0> got it
<HackerII> ok, it will take captures of only what you want
<mang0> ctrl + tab + left/right arrow
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: o..wait..nvm :(
<noOneknows> how can i figure how the device name of my fingerprint reader on my sony vaio?
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: yea, my password is correct but still the same "not allowed to run sudo on www"
<SuperMiguel> amalgameate, wa u mean by sudo in www?
<awkisopen> intlkleinblue: I happen to currently have that problem on my new HP laptop. I tried installing 10.10 instead, hoping it was fixed, but the touchpad drivers didn't work...
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: the error message i get is : "ubuntu is not allowed to run sudo on www.  This incident will be reported."
<fructose> Found my answer... compiz -replace
<fructose> Err.. compiz --replace
<the_holstar> How can i remote desktop ubuntu desktop?
<awkisopen> Install Ubuntu Server
<awkisopen> oh, I read that wrong
<awkisopen> nvm
<stone> Hey guys got 2 questions:  Lost volume applet from panel, and how to make bigger the menu displayes programs?
<Jakman85> fructose, i dont experience that on my computer, but i have on my girlfriend's. I'll remember that, thanks
<deathwolf_> can anyone help me with a video problem
<the_holstar> I am trying to install
<the_holstar> Team Viewer
<Jakman85> deathwolf, try to upgrade your video driver?
<the_holstar> i installed it
<bobg_> Hey "the_hostar" I have used TV, it is slow but easy to get running
<the_holstar> But after installtaion, i couldn't find the path of it :S
<HackerII> stone  right click pannel, chose add to pannel, ecroll to (notification area) click it'
<Jakman85> deathwolf_, try to upgrade your video driver?
<HackerII> scroll *
<deathwolf_> i just got a geforce gtx 560 ti and when i install the additional drivers i lose my desktop environment
<BrianOfTacoma> I am trying to add a 2nd monitor on Classic desktop (11.04) with an nvidia graphics card and compositing isn't working on the 2nd monitor.  1st monitor is unchanged but I do not get windows decorations or the ability to move windows with the 2nd monitor.  Where should I look for help?
<the_holstar> bobg_ which one is better?
<deathwolf_> its like just a terminal
<stone> Thanks Hacker ii.
<amalgameate> SuperMiguel: hmmm i'm trying to figure out what www is....i think i may have changed my hostname from www to cs2
<HackerII> ok
<Jakman85> deathwolf_, PM me
<the_holstar> bobg_ so TV would be not that good?
<majuk__> Hey all. I'm on 9.10 and trying to figure out what service is auto-mounting USB drives. Is there some creative way to figure that out from logged information?
<bobg_> holstar, I gave up on remote desktop and TV, I am using FreeNX and it is fast and stays up all the time
<Escherial> hey, do most of you just use the vanilla terminal, or is there a better one out there of which i'm unaware?
<bobg_> Or you can go and get the free version of NoMachine server (limited to 2 connections)
<doug_f> dr_willis, I think the thing that really got me past the error is that Manually specifying the /boot made sure the installer tried to install it to the right drive(sdb).
<Escherial> i'd like to be able to copy by selecting rather than right-clicking + selecting "copy", motsly
<the_holstar> freenx is free?
<Escherial> *mostly, argh
<bobg_> yes
<awkisopen> intlkleinblue: you there
<the_holstar> so it's limited to 2 clients only?
<bobg_> FreeNX is unlimited, the "free" version of NoMachine commercial, is limited to 2 concurrent connections
<the_holstar> my friend installed tv on my server in uk
<gregor__> hello
<the_holstar> he says he can't find the teamviewer installed path
<the_holstar> :S
<bobg_> holstar, TV is OK, just not as fast as FreeNX.
<bobg_> holstar, let me get you the path for TV
<bobg_> presuming he did the default install
<the_holstar> hmm
<the_holstar> i am new to freenx
<awkisopen> Is 10.04.3 due out on the 21st (says the release schedule) or the 29th (says the bug list)
<the_holstar> do i need to intall in both pcs/?
<kongo_86> HELP!!! i don tlike unity
<kongo_86> ugh!!!
<bobg_> holstar, you need TV on both sides
<kongo_86> and even ubuntu classic is giving trouble
<the_holstar> i mean.. freenx
<kongo_86> should i give gnome 3 a chance?
<kongo_86> seriously... i dont want to give up ubunut...
<bobg_> No... FreeNX on the "server" side and then go grab the NoMachine client (that is free) on the connecting side
<extraclassic> kongo_86: 10.04 is solid
<the_holstar> hope freenx server is also free
<the_holstar> :P
<kongo_86> extraclassic:  I KNOW!!!
<kongo_86> but stupid me upgraded
<extraclassic> reinstall then
<kongo_86> cant seem to find a solid tut on how revert
<kongo_86> yea but ill lose all my settings and shit
<the_holstar> also another
<the_holstar> i tried to re-install grub
<extraclassic> you'll have it back in a couple hours
<the_holstar> after installation of windows
<BrianOfTacoma> I am trying to add a 2nd monitor on Classic desktop (11.04) with an nvidia graphics card and compositing isn't working on the 2nd monitor.  1st monitor is unchanged but I do not get windows decorations or the ability to move windows with the 2nd monitor.  Where should I look for help?
<bobg_> holstar - freenx server is FREE, by the way, TV is in /usr/bin/teamviewer6
<kongo_86> i think im going to have to man... its just so depresssing...
<asus123> hi all, having trouble installing ubuntu 11.04 (tried both amd64 and intel x86) on an asus m4a78lt-m le with Amd X840 processor....any tips or tricks?
<ampharos> hmmm
<cAveman> hello
<kongo_86> one more Question.. that do you guys see the future of ubuntu with unity? are they gonna drop it/
<ampharos> trying to find good linux harware, but the catch is they all either are expensive and/or ship hideously out of date Ubuntus, most of the time.
<ampharos> any suggestions for a relatively cheap ubuntu and debian friendly laptop?
<ampharos> i really don't wanna pay the MS tax
<extraclassic> kongo_86: no
<JoshManders> Hi guys, I'm creating a media server so all the xbox 360's in my house can connect to it and watch movies and tv shows that are on it, is it best to use Ubuntu Desktop or Server?
<e_t_> JoshManders: are you comfortable on the command line?
<kongo_86> extraclassic: .. dang... you run unity?
<the_holstar> oh thanks babg_ first let me try to login through tv and then i'll install freenx there
<the_holstar> :D
<the_holstar> thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> ampharos: Have you checked http://dell.com/ubuntu ?
<JoshManders> e_t_: I know it decently from using Ubuntu on my main machine, and from doing stuff via my server.
<extraclassic> kongo_86: no, 10.04...i used unity & gnome3 for a bit but they're retarded
<rstaples> extraclassic, not a big fan of unity, think I need to give it some time.
<bobg_> holstar - sure / good luck.
<ampharos> they didn't seem to offer ubuntu laptops in canada
<JoshManders> I guess using Server is just like ssh'ing to my website server.
<ampharos> i only seen one, but it does run nice
<kongo_86> well then im off to reinstall everything... :(((
<ampharos> No configurations are valid for the chosen filters. No ubntu laptops for dell!
<rstaples> the Dell 630 runs 11.04 sweet
<przemek_> Hi, I'm having trouble to configure my host with two nic's - one to private net and one to world. However when I cant ping hosts in world and traceroute shows everything is routed into private net. What do I do wrong?
<cAveman> ampharos:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks      ..... A LIST OF UBUNTU REMIX SUPPORTED HARDWARE... AKA LAPTOP UBUNTU VERSION
<ikonia> cAveman: tone it down please.
<e_t_> JoshManders: pretty much. Server doesn't ship with X11, so it's command line only (of course you can install X, but then why not use Desktop).
<extraclassic> kongo_86: you should repartition stuff so next time you have to reinstall it won't be a big deal
<ampharos> cAveman: my cousin's wife has a mini 9 with buntu 8.04 [preinstalled
<ampharos> it's a speedy sonabitch with xubuntu natty, but I'd like one for myself ;)
<cAveman> ampharos:dang.. were like 11.04 bud
<ampharos> it's old
<kongo_86> yea ...i get more frustrated on reinstall apps. my home directory i can back it up fine.
<the_holstar> short cut key to terminal please
<extraclassic> i use clonezilla to make a restore image
<e_t_> przemek_: How did you configure you NICs?
<kongo_86> thanks for the tip  extraclassic
<davirrirri> hello. ¿Any know how does qoud libet show the album cover?
<przemek_> e_t_ world is dhcp and private is static
<e_t_> przemek_: did you set a default route on the static interface?
<cAveman> Does anyone know how to network 2 ubuntu laptops together from a wifi connection
<kongo_86> extraclassic:  not to mention firefox doesnt even work
<ikonia> cAveman: turn one of them into a hotspot
<przemek_> e_t_ no, gateway is only cofigured for world nic
<cAveman> ikonia:you mean network sharing?
<ikonia> cAveman: no,
<cAveman> ikonia:mitm ?
<ikonia> cAveman: I mean an access point
<przemek_> e_t_ and in route table for some reson the private nic is listet as my gateway
<alaing> how do i chmod 777 all folders + files in a directory?
<asus123> hi all, having trouble installing ubuntu 11.04 (tried both amd64 and intel x86) on an asus m4a78lt-m le with Amd X840 processor....any tips or tricks?
<ikonia> alaing: chmod 777 *
<asus123> never loads or installs......
<ikonia> asus123: what's the issue
<alaing> ikonia: I take it i have to cd into that directory
<ikonia> alaing: yes
<Neoncamouflage> alaing: Be careful when using that code, make absolutely sure you're in the right directory
<ActionParsnip> alaing:  don't recommend that at all
<alaing> I know the risk just not sure of the commands
<Neoncamouflage> If you're in the wrong one, it can take a while to fix
<gr4y5ky> Hi there, ihave a question concerning iproute2. I created a special routing table. Is there a way so that i can keep this table after a reboot? Thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip> gr4y5ky: add the command in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0   and it will run each boot
<e_t_> przemek_: try "sudo ifdown (static)" to see if that gets rid of the default route.
<przemek_> e_t_ i did it before ad it does get rid of problem
<the_holstar> bobg_ are you there? does freenx works in gui mode?
<przemek_> e_t_ and as soon as I bring it up and try any lookup in private network problem comes back
<e_t_> przemek_: Then something in the network config IS setting a gateway on that interface.
<cAveman> ikonia: "sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Master" doesn't work to change make a laptop an access point
<przemek_> e_t_ right and how to find it?
<kongo_86> extraclassic:  10.10 or 10.04?
<e_t_> przemek_: Did you use NetworkManager or /etc/network/interfaces  to setup the static IP?
<przemek_> e_t_ /etc/network/interfaces
<gr4y5ky> ActionParsnip: sorry won't work because i don't now how to create thath special table ^^ i copyid the main table with a script and edited the default route...
<e_t_> przemek_: Can you pastebin the file?
<przemek_> e_t_ here?
<e_t_> !paste | przemek_
<ubottu> przemek_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<extraclassic> kongo_86: I use 10.04 because it's supported until April 2013 and I can just leave it alone
<ActionParsnip> gr4y5ky: is it a single command in terminal, or a few commands?
<gr4y5ky> isn't there a way so save the ip route table in a file or somethin and load it back after reboot?
<gr4y5ky> ActionParsnip it isn't a command, it is a ip route table...
<ActionParsnip> extraclassic: natty is also EOL then ;)
<Phr3d13> Ubuntu 11.04 looking for a success story for a via VT6410 pci raid/ide card
<extraclassic> either one works then I guess
<kroq-gar78> ActionParsnip: what? natty and EOL?
<BrianOfTacoma> I am trying to add a 2nd monitor on Classic desktop (11.04) with an nvidia graphics card and compositing isn't working on the 2nd monitor.  1st monitor is unchanged but I do not get windows decorations or the ability to move windows with the 2nd monitor.  Where should I look for help?
<ActionParsnip> kroq-gar78: natty is EOL when lucid desktop is EOL
<ladelai> yo
<kroq-gar78> ActionParsnip: ah that's what you meant :P
<extraclassic> I'm hoping by then someone forks gnome2...there's one guy trying and named it Mate, but it's not in English
<djindy> Hi, using Ubuntu 11.04 how can I check what kind of wireless connection currently using (b, g, or n, for example)?
<e_t_> gr4y5ky: You can recreate the route with the "ip route" command. That is what you'd put into rc.local.
<ActionParsnip> gr4y5ky: is it a number of commands though. How do you manually apply the setting?
<alaing> how do I change owner/group form the command line. At the moment its owner by root
<kroq-gar78> alaing: owner of a file?
<ActionParsnip> alaing: sudo chown user:group item
<Taymon> I just installed tomcat6 and have confirmed that it's running, but can't connect to http://127.0.0.1 in my browser. What's wrong?
<kroq-gar78> or directory
<galamar> Hello. How can I "cd" to a mounted iso?
<alaing> I need to do it for all files/folders for a specific folder
<pyroscope> Taymon: :8080
<JuJuBee_> I am trying to install nfs-kernel-server and getting errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/646783/  Someone assist?
<Phr3d13> galamar, cd media/iso name
<kroq-gar78> alaing: sudo chown -R 'user':'group' 'folder'
<alaing> let me give that a try
<gr4y5ky> e_t: the Problem is that i don't know how to create that very table... i used a script to copy my current main table and then i modified it... http://pastebin.com/3nLHRFB2
<przemek_> e_t_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/646785/
<kroq-gar78> alaing: but make sure to replace 'user' 'group' and 'folder' with the actual names
<yaadam> Hi, Grub 2 crazy - because and why? Because  - got an error no such device and prompt cmd grub resuce> after install and reboot.
<alaing> kroq-gar78: with the single quote?
<kroq-gar78> alaing: I meant for you to replace the things inside the single quotes with the user group and folder
<yaadam> Reason it's bios bug.
<ActionParsnip> yaadam: I'd boot to live CD and you can reinstate the boot loader
<yaadam> LBA
<galamar> Phr3d13, I get "bash: cd: /media/filename.iso: No such file or directory"
<alaing> kroq-gar78: got it thanks its worked
<yaadam> Yes - developer cna add
<yaadam> can*
<Phr3d13> galamar, yeah looking again
<yaadam> LBA size error
<yaadam> I fix it
<yaadam> grub see small than the disk be real
<kroq-gar78> alaing: np
<Phr3d13> galamar, http://clouddenizen.com/2010/03/13/archive-mounter-in-ubuntu-tip-of-the-day/
<yaadam> Fix it - making by creative a small partiotion 200 MB for /boot .
<hase_> So I'm trying to use compiz, but the first thing I notice is all my windows are fixed, can't move them and I can't find anything in the help about that
<ActionParsnip> hase_: enable the move plugin in ccsm
<chriswr> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<Phr3d13> hase_, check the boxes in the window management category for all the options you want on
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: what is the name of the file?
<tzhuang> hello gentlemen. can anyone point me to a good music notation software to use under ubuntu?
<Fuchs> chriswr: usually better not at all. This is probably source code, which needs to be compiled. Try looking for a suitable .deb package first
<ActionParsnip> tzhuang: how do you mean "music notification"?
<yaadam> Developers can add a detect system of this bug  - and if detect bios LBA bug then installation sugest make boot partiotion
<hase_> Ok i can move them now, I wonder if I can get the buttons back on them
<Fuchs> chriswr: if there is none, unpack it and read the INSTALL and README files. If it advises you to do a ./configure, make, make install: do a checkinstall instead of make install instead. But still I can't recommend it
<yaadam> that all  good luck.
<ActionParsnip> hase_: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<tzhuang> ActionParsnip: something that i could use to replace finale
<chriswr> so tar.gz is a compressed file?
<tzhuang> ActionParsnip: sorry i meant music notation
<tzhuang> ActionParsnip: wait a second... i did say music notation =P
<przemek_> e_t_ got enything?
<hase_> Still no x on the windows, I'll keep messing around with settings
<SomeOneImportant> I'm having an issue where a program won't compile because I can't use #include <usb.h>
<ActionParsnip> tzhuang: yeah, like sheet music?
<SomeOneImportant> doesn't look like it exists in /usr/includes
<SomeOneImportant> where is it?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: yes, but what is the name of the file, we may be able to give you advice
<SomeOneImportant> did the header file move in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> tzhuang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250381
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, egoboo-2.8.1.tar.gz  , its a game
<Neoncamouflage> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, it came preloaded with Python 2.x. I installed Python 3, but it still uses 2 by default. How do I change this?
<ActionParsnip> !info egoboo
<asus123> ikonia sorry....insurance agent called....back to my problem.....when trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on asus m4a78lt-m LE motherboard.....it never gets anywhere....
<asus123> always loading.....ubuntu with dots below it.....blinking on then off across the screen.....gets nowhere after a number of minutes so I give up
<ActionParsnip> is ubottu asleep?
<e_t_> przemek_: try "sudo ip route change default via X.X.X.X" where X.X.X.X is the IP address of your real gateway.
<kroq-gar78> ActionParsnip: you hav eto do !info | geoboo
<Phr3d13> !info |egoboo
<ubottu> egoboo (source: egoboo): 3D dungeon crawling adventure in the spirit of NetHack. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.7.7-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 166 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Neoncamouflage> asus123: That happened to me too, I hit esc, it went to a screen showing the code scroll by, and it worked. I left it literally 5 hours without doing that and it never isntalled.
<kroq-gar78> there :)
<ActionParsnip> kroq-gar78: yea I know ;)
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: the game is in the repos
<davincix> ciao a tutti
<Phr3d13> that what you wanted ActionParsnip?
<kroq-gar78> lol yeah you forgot the |
<chriswr> :O
<asus123> im wondering if there are issue with ubuntu 11.04 and either asus mobo or amd cpu that I am not aware of?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: sudo apt-get install egoboo
<vooze> Is there any advantage in installing ubuntu-server 32bit over 64bit? If the server only haves 2GB ram
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, it says its only 166kb but the file i got from the site is 136mb
<asus123> Neoncamouflage so what did you do?
<kroq-gar78> chriswr: maybe the file from the website is source too?
<Neoncamouflage> asus123: Not that I know if, that happened with 10.04 with me. When it first comes to that loading screen with the dots give it about 10 seconds and hit esc, goes to a code screen where it then actually installs
<Neoncamouflage> Only way I got it  to work for me.
<przemek_> e_t_ it sais "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" and does nothing
<linxeh> vooze: depends how much hardware you have in there I guess
<Phr3d13> Ubuntu 11.04 looking for a success story for a via VT6410 pci raid/ide card
<chriswr> kroq-gar78, maybe ill just do the repos and see how it works
<asus123> anyreason why i should go amd64 vs 32bit?
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, thnx for the help
<asus123> or reason why i should not
<vooze> linxeh, its a virtual server
<linxeh> vooze: then go with 32 bit
<Neoncamouflage> asus123: If you're using more than 3.2gigs of RAM then 64 bit is better, as well as if you're doing high quality video rendering. But for most users you won't tell a difference.
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: that's just that package, it will pull in other packages which will be bigger, probably egoboo-data
<Neoncamouflage> asus123: But make sure your computer can support 64 bit
<asus123> my computer can....if i can get the damn cd to install?
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, yeah i just did apt-get and it all adds up to same size
<SkiOne> sorry if this question has been asked a million times but... is there a way to get a list of all the apache and php modules installed on a system so I can replicate it on another?
<Neoncamouflage> asus123: Then I'd just try to reinstall it again, hit esc when the loading screen comes up. Possibly burn a new CD as something may have gone wrong with the one you're using, unlikely but there's a chance.
<dolbys> hi allz
<asus123> Neoncamouflage of course it can.....its is a quad core processor
<dolbys> how i can see if in my vps is installed php ?
<asus123> i have tried using cd and two flash drives (one with 32 bit and another with amd64)....and tried the "try before installing" option....maybe I just need to go straight to install
<asus123> will try Neoncamouflage
<SkiOne> basically I want to replicate the A and P of the LAMP stack from another machine
<mike13223> I am having problems with samba networking. i want a folder to be read/write for one user, and read only for another. please advise. here is a pastebin of relevant conf. this is a headless system http://pastebin.com/G7dkHKPQ
<majuk__> So I have a desk full of tablet PCs. When I connect them to USB simultaneously, they automout as "Archos 7", "Archos 7_", "Archos 7__", etc. That's the Vendor and Model, respectively. I'd like my server to do similar tricks, but I don't know what program is auto-mounting these devices. Any help? I'm about to have to embark on a few hours of udev programming if I can't figure this out.
<Stryker> How do I enable the numpad on startup?
<ActionParsnip> asus123: did you MD5 test the iso youo downloaded?
<tjiggi_fo> Stryker, in the BIOS
<majuk__> s/programming/scripting
<Stryker> tjiggi_fo, it disables once in grub
<Phr3d13> is ndiswrapper only for networking drivers, or can i use it for a vt6410 driver?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: i suggest you look at what NDIS actually is
<tjiggi_fo> Stryker, oh? Never had that so cannot help
<Stryker> k
<Foxx> Has anybody had problems with wireless drivers working out of the box with a live cd/usb but not after an install?
<asus123> ActionParsnip yes and used all three mediums (cd and usb flash drives) to install ubuntu on other systems.  Should I try installing with built in graphics first and then add the graphics card i bought for system afterwards???
<ActionParsnip> asus123: what video chip is the extra card using?
<asus123> ati 6960 i think.....
<asus123> let me look at box...hang on
<ActionParsnip> asus123: try the boot option:  nomodeset    make sure the BIOS has the PCIexpress card set as the primary video device
<ronqbc> how can i add a hebrew spellcheaker?
<asus123> sorry ActionParsnip it is radeon 6670 card
<ActionParsnip> asus123: you may want to also add:  radeon.blacklist=1
<chriswr> so i did sudo apt-get install egoboo and it did its download thing and install thing but where do i find it now cause its not in my application list?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: are you using unity?
<zakwilson> What's the audio applet called in 11.04? It crashed and I want to restart it.
<e_t_> przemek_: What happens if you run "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, is that 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: its part of it if you use natty, yes. Do you have a bar on the left?
<asus123> ActionParsnip i read something about nomodeset earlier.....do you get that by hitting f6?
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, yep
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | asus123
<ubottu> asus123: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Neoncamouflage> Is there a way to set Ubuntu to use Python 3 by default instead of the preset Python 2.6?
<asus123> will try again ActionParsnip.....would you recommend i go 32 or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: press Super  then type the game's name, see what turns up :)
<asus123> have 4gb ram
<ActionParsnip> asus123: how much RAM do you have and what is the main use of the system?
<dolbys> hi. i've installed php by yum install php.... but after this command my vps supports php page?
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, super?
<maco> dolbys: if you're using yum, you're not using ubuntu and therefore not supported here
<maco> dolbys: perhaps you meant to join #fedora
<asus123> well, this system is going to my son.....video editing is most demanding thing he may try on here i would think
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: windows key is called Super in Linux
<ActionParsnip> asus123: then 64bit will benefit a lot
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, ah alright
<asus123> ok will try it now...thanks for help everyone!
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, awsome found it
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: ;)
<OY1R> ikonia, by formats did you mean like avi divx mp4 vob ?
<xdanx> hey, just, just a short question here: i'm using ubuntu, how can i find the total number of sectors a hdd has? smartclt reports a value of 1648 reallocated sector count
<ActionParsnip> xdanx: sudo fdisk -l    may show it
<xdanx> ActionParsnip: I ran that, it says just 255 heads , 63 sectors / track, 256 cylinders
<xdanx> I searched on wiki, but i don;t know exactly how to calculate the total sectors
<Reikoku> Does ubuntu have a 'stage3' like install process which I can do over ssh? :/
<Reikoku> My friend seems to be epic failing his install lol
<Reikoku> I'm not sure how
<SkiOne> Reikoku: you can install almost anything over SSH
<SkiOne> ssh server:"apt-get install apache2" works
<Reikoku> I want to bootstrap the OS over ssh, not install a package, SkiOne
<linxeh> SkiOne: that isnt what he means
<SkiOne> sorry
<Reikoku> np
<Reikoku> I don't really want to give a Linux noob gentoo :P but it's the only OS I've ever installed from 4000 miles away
<aetas> Reikoku, I don't think they have that.  Why can't you network install over HTTP or FTP or something?
<Reikoku> aetas: I'm not sure how I'd install over ftp o.O I need to install on his machine
<linxeh> I wouldn't give anyone a gentoo box :P
<SkiOne> Reikoku: I just google remote install ubuntu and found a bunch of useful stuff
<linxeh> you might be able to do it with a combination of the alternate CD and setting up an ssh server on it or something
<Reikoku> linxeh: What's wrong with gentoo? :(
<aetas> Reikoku, its basically a small ISO that pulls everything down off the net
<SkiOne> here is a youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w74giN0aO_U
<Reikoku> aetas: He might be able to get that working
<aetas> Reikoku, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<linxeh> looks like the ubuntu server cd can do it
<linxeh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w74giN0aO_U
<linxeh> Reikoku: well, I suppose it has binary packages these days
<Reikoku> I'm still trying to work out how he can mess up Ubuntu install -_-
<Reikoku> It's easier than Windows
<SkiOne> that it is
<Reikoku> linxeh: I don't want binary packages :P
<linxeh> Reikoku: your CPU is just the same as everyone elses though
<SkiOne> just keep hitting enter and it installs
<linxeh> why not run folding at home or something useful with those clock cycles ?
<yepitsme19> Hey guys, quick question. Has anybody been able to successfully install 11.04 on a GUID partition table?
<linxeh> I've had machines that are a right PITA to install ubuntu/debian/rhel on
<linxeh> so I know some people genuinely can have issues
<aetas> yeah if the installer doesn't have the drivers, its not that fun
<Tyler5794> Right, hey everyone, I don't know too much about ubuntu/linux in general, and I'm having trouble with using wine to play VisualBoy Advance. Can someone help me?
<shadows090> Hi all. I'm having internet connection problems on my ubuntu machine. I was wondering if someone would be able to help? I'm connecting through a wireless ap with a static ip address. I can access the wireless ap, i can access the router, and I cannot access the internet. I cannot ping ip addresses from the external internet
<Neoncamouflage> Does anyone know how to get Python 3 to be used by default instead of Python 2.6?
<shadows090> however I can access the internet if I just use my wireless network card
<aetas> Tyler5794, why?
<Reikoku> linxeh: Already mining bitcoins with most of my GPU cycles :P
<Tyler5794> The VBA emulator in the software center doesn't work well.
<Reikoku> linxeh: I like to be able to patch my programs on the fly, it's not about the performance gain from compiling
<fishscene> shadows090: is your DNS and gateway set correctly on the static-assigned adapter?
<Tyler5794> I get an error message when I try to open files,
<aetas> Tyler5794, if you don't like that one, you're much better off trying to find a linux one rather than emulating an emulator to run your game
<shadows090> fishscene, yes. My wireless ap asks for the gateway and subnet. my gateway is the standard 192.168.1.1 and my subnet is 255.255.255.0
<aetas> whats the error?
<Tyler5794> The only gba emulator I know of for linux is VBA.
<cmyland> hm. I have enabled acpi=force pci=biosirq irqpoll noapicimer in grub, and dmesg | grep rt25 gives "can't derive routing for PCI INT A / PCI INT A: no GSI" any ideas what I can do to resolve this?
<Tyler5794> wine: Call from 0x7bc4a9e0 to unimplemented function MFC42.DLL.6876, aborting
<Tyler5794> wine: Unimplemented function MFC42.DLL.6876 called at address 0x7bc4a9e0 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<Tyler5794> and more.
<linxeh> Reikoku: life is too short - it is trivial to get the source and patch if you really need to anyway - I'd rather spend my time working than fixing the system so I can work :P
<asus123> hey actionparsnip....u there?
<shadows090> fishscene, i have a static dns set at my router of 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 which are google's dns servers. what stumps me is that i have no restrictions on ip addresses or mac addresses and i can access the internet by my wireless card, but not through the wireless ap if it's hooked up to my eth0 interface
<Reikoku> linxeh: I use BSD these days, so the system generally does just work :P
<aetas> did you use winetricks to install mfc42?
<Reikoku> But I never found gentoo particularly taxing to keep working
<SkiOne> I have a list of packages how do I pipe that list into apt so I can see the progress?
<Reikoku> Just avoid the unstable ebuilds
<hollyjolly> hey my touchpad just stopped working. It's listed in xinput
<Tyler5794> I downloaded mfc42.dll from a dll website, I dunno if that's everything I need though.
<aetas> Tyler5794, no
<Tyler5794> I put it in wine's c drive's system32.
<asus123> tried hitting f6 from ubuntu bootup screen...does nothing....so I edited line by adding nomodeset to end and hit enter.....it is STILL trying to do something (see ubuntu 11.04 with dots under it) but doing nothing if you ask me?
<aetas> Tyler5794, apt-get install winetricks && winetricks mfc42
<aetas> Tyler5794, do the winetricks command from the user thats running Wine/GBA though
<dima__> hi
<Tyler5794> Okay, I'll try that, thanks!
<asdiqi> Hi, what does "None" mean here, is the device supported: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/usb:5801:0A5C ?
<aetas> use that command, grabbing random dlls doesn't usually end well :)
<asus123> anyone know why ubuntu 11.04 will not load/boot/install on amd64 840 processor with 6670 ati card?
<dima__> i wanna invite to google+ ))
<aetas> Tyler5794, do "winetricks list" to see what it will do for you
<edbian> asus123: Are you trying to boot a liveUSB ?
<astraljava> !ot > dima__
<ubottu> dima__, please see my private message
<asus123> <edbian> yes
<edbian> asus123: Can you confirm that the USB drive boots on another machine?  So we know that's not the problem?
<asdiqi> anyone?
<asdiqi> what is certification page for?
<asus123> well, i have used it to install amd64 ubuntu on my laptop
<dtcrshr> how do i check which version is my ubuntu install? in numbers as 10.04, 10.10..
<edbian> asus123: How long ago?
<dtcrshr> iv tryed uname -a
<ivan__> hey I have a netgear n150 usb wireless adapter. I am using ubuntu 10.10. I need to download and install a driver for it top work. Where can I find a driver?
<dtcrshr> and cat /etc/debian_version
<asus123> <edbian> about 2 months ago
<dtcrshr> both give me info, but not this one
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<asus123> and it has sat in a drawer since then
<fishscene> dtcrshr: system > about Ubuntu
<edbian> asus123: mmm, we'll just say the USB drive is good and move on.  Can you use my name when talking to me?  Helps me catch the things you say.
<asus123> also 32 bit cd and usb flash drive won't install/load/boot on this same pc either
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more. what should I do ?
<fishscene> It will say something like "You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS..." I don't know how to get this info in terminal though.
<edbian> asus123: What is it like when you boot?  Does it feeze?  Does it go to busybox?  Do you see errors?
<asus123> edbian will do....
<edbian> asus123: :)
<dima__> i buy ga-990xa-ud3 for am3+
<jvgeli> using natty on a laptop. I get freezes on log. A blog suggested to force version of pm_utils to lucid as it was the one causing the problem. Installed and somehow it fixed it. is some experiencing the same issue?
<asus123> edbian it gives Ubuntu 11.04 with dots under it for a LOOONG time...and just now the screen finally went black....
<dtcrshr> thanks
<asus123> <edbian> but it is doing nothing
<edbian> asus123: How long is a long time?  1 hr?  or 5 minutes?
<Tyler5794> When I try installing winetricks, I get "Package winetricks is not available, but is referred to by another package." and it says it has no installation candidate?
<edbian> asus123: Does the num lock key change the num lock light? (good way to check if the machine is frozen)
<dima__> 8 core processor will be supported 10.04 lts ?)
<asus123> edbian 10-15 minutes
<edbian> asus123: and the num lock key?
<asus123> edbian when i hit the num lock key it lights on or off depending on when i press it
<Boss_227> Ciao at all
<edbian> asus123: So it's not frozen.  Can you press escape?
<jvgeli> can I use powertop on an AMD computer? I see that the software was created by intel
<tktiddle> Hi how do i install sun java?
<asus123> edbian oh, now we have the Ubuntu 11.04 screen again with dots underneath
<edbian> asus123: after pressing escape??
<asus123> edbian just did, now it says chroot cant execume 'rm" input/output error
<asus123> edbian yes
<itaylor57> !java | tktiddle
<ubottu> tktiddle: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<edbian> asus123: weird that it was trying to execute 'rm'  Is that the entire error? It doesn't say what device has the i/o error?
<asus123> sorry edbian, after the ubuntu 11.04 screen i hit escape then got screen with all kinds of stuff on it...and many input/output erros....stuff like chroot: cant execute 'fontconfig-voodoo': input output error etc.
<osse> I moved two folder to the Trash via Nautilus. I want to retrieve them. When I click the Trash icon the computer works forever (I think it is pretty full) and then after a minute shows zero files. Where can I navigate to find the trashed files?
<asus123> edbian, shall i try burning a new cd of amd64
<edbian> asus123: Yeah, escape key takes the splash away so we can see errors.  Now we just need to get one that is meaningful.  What is the earliest error you can see?  Anything regarding /dev/sda  or sr0  ?
<edbian> asus123: I don't think the USB drive is the problem.  If you booted a new one that is fine with me.
<asus123> edbian, i cant go back up to see errors...shall i start again
<astraljava> jvgeli: Yes you can, I just did.
<osse> I found it! It was ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more. what should I do ?
<asus123> edbian, should i remove the graphics card 9radeon 6670 and try installing with built in graphics?
<edbian> asus123: does shift + page up scroll back up??
<edbian> asus123: You can try removing the graphics card.  I don't think that is the problem though.
<jvgeli> astraljava: thanks! it asked me to suspend usb, now cant use the mouse.lol
<asus123> edbian, topmost error is /init: line 7: cant open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<tktiddle> for some reason my ubuntu server does not have the command add-apt-repository , I have already edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncommented the 'partners' repo but i cant find sun java, how can i check if the partners repo is activated?
<Ool> !baninfo 94737
<Ool> sorry
<edbian> asus123: That is the system saying it had trouble finding the usb drive.  That is a very meaningful error.
<asus123> edbian, should I run puppylinux cd and use gparted to make a partition for ubuntu first?
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<edbian> asus123: sr0 refers to the liveCD or liveUSB
<dtcrshr> is mediubuntu down?
<asus123> usb drive is plugged into front panel, should I try plugging into mobo at the back instead?
<edbian> asus123: That will not fix the problem.  Try booting the system with the USB drive in a different usb port
<asus123> edbian
<edbian> asus123:
<OY1R> how can i share media from ubuntu to my samsung dlna enable tv ?
<asus123> okay
<asus123> edbian, will retry....will just try regular install without nomodeset from different usb port
<astraljava> tktiddle: Use Synaptic, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually.
<edbian> asus123: no modeset solves the problem that the screen turns black while booting.  That is not your problem.
<edasdsadsa> i have a problem with unity
<edasdsadsa> maybe you can help me
<tktiddle> astraljava: i only have cli, and have already edited /etc/apt/sources.list, I think I forgot to update though
<edasdsadsa> if a window is more than 50 percent on the other virtual desktop and i maximize it it maximizes on the other desktop
<edasdsadsa> help
<asus123> edbian, i have put the usb drive into port at the back and unplugged other usb hub....wow...booted right in instantly
<tktiddle> AHA!
<Rudolf_> Hi
<edbian> asus123: I'm good huh?
<asus123> edbian maybe conflict with usb port or that hub
<edbian> asus123: Probably the hub
<asus123> okay thanks
<edbian> asus123: sure
<Rudolf_> I am installing ubuntu 11.04 in vm and it is taking a very long time
<Rudolf_> Any prob?
<tripelbier> .
<edasdsadsa> if a window is more than 50 percent on the other virtual desktop and i maximize it it maximizes on the other desktop
<Rudolf_> Stuck on retrieving 29th file
<edasdsadsa> if a window is more than 50 percent on the other virtual desktop and i maximize it it maximizes on the other desktop
<tripelbier> I'm on penguin and what I want to do is to disconnect from the freenode server only. I tried /exit and nothing happened. Please, what's the command.
<tripelbier> I've been having some troubles
<tripelbier> with my connection
<extraclassic> Rudolf_: it'll be slow no matter what, but you probably didn't allocate enough RAM & video memory
<asus123> edbian, one last thing.....the case i put this mobo in has an lcd temperature display and three fans in total (one at front, one at top of case, and one on side in front of cpu)...also has small wire temperature probe.... the fan on top seems to be sucking IN to the case as does the one on the side in front of cpu....shouldnt one of them be blowing heat OUT?
<Rudolf_> Should i cancel?
<BluesKaj> tktiddle, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras  ... I have to ask
<edbian> asus123: You probably want the top one blowing out.  The side one is kinda whatever.
<extraclassic> Rudolf_: i don't know
<edasdsadsa> if a window is more than 50 percent on the other virtual desktop and i maximize it it maximizes on the other desktop
<edbian> asus123: case airflow is a practice some people subscribe to religiously.  I do not.
<edasdsadsa> if a window is more than 50 percent on the other virtual desktop and i maximize it it maximizes on the other desktop
<edbian> edasdsadsa: How is that a problem?
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<tripelbier> Pidgin not penguin, lol. Pidgin is NOT on my list of startup applications. How does it get started at logon. Oh, maybe in it's own ....
<Rudolf_> Vmware is bad?
<edasdsadsa> why NOBODAY
<edasdsadsa> helps me
<edasdsadsa> help
<Pici> !patience  | edasdsadsa
<ubottu> edasdsadsa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> edasdsadsa: You didn't ask a question!!!
<edasdsadsa> if a window is more than 50 percent on the other virtual desktop and i maximize it it maximizes on the other desktop
<edbian> edasdsadsa: How is that a problem?
<tripelbier> in pidgin, how do I exit from one of two serves, only?
<Gunz4MiPPle> edasdsadsa: your windows are not supposed to be on half the desktops
<edasdsadsa> edbian: it get n my nerces
<anth0ny> hey, quick simple question, when downloading a package, what does it mean when the package ends in "-dev" (ex. libxml vs libxml-dev, what's the difference?)
<Tigerboy> tripelbier: I think you just close the chanserv?
<astraljava> anth0ny: -dev packages have headers for compiling other software.
<edbian> anth0ny: dev stands for 'developers' i.e. people who write code.
<astraljava> anth0ny: You won't need those for plain usage.
<edasdsadsa> Gunz4MiPPle: why not
<edasdsadsa> edbian: that annoys me
<anth0ny> edbian, astraljava : thanks
<Rudolf_> Dual booting ubuntu with win is not as easy as i thought
<Tigerboy> dev is important if you ever have to install with a uncompiled package... I tend to just go ahead and check the devs too because it shouldn't hurt anything
<edbian> edasdsadsa: Unfortunately that's the intended behavior.  I am not aware of any way to change it.  I think you'd have to edit the source yourself (not easy at all) or contact the developers.
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more. what should I do ?
<tripelbier> Tigerboy, didnt work. AND this program does not highlight lines with my nick!
<edbian> edasdsadsa: Maybe make an Ubuntu brainstorm:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<edasdsadsa> edbian: one thing would be possible
<Tigerboy> ok just a sec tripelbier:
<edasdsadsa> edbian: resize the numbers of workspaces to 1
<edbian> edasdsadsa: what?
<tripelbier> hey it DOES give me a "bubble" when I'm not in the channel. Funny. Pros and cons. tigerboy
<edasdsadsa> edbian: well
<edasdsadsa> edbian:  i can change the number of the desktops from 4 to 1
<jakemp> I'm using the Oneric Alpha, and I am getting a strange lag in cursor response.
<edasdsadsa> jakemp:
<edbian> edasdsadsa: Thend ot hat.
<edasdsadsa> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<edbian> jakemp: Are you using a wireless mouse?
<jakemp> no, touchpad
<edasdsadsa> edbian: what
<edasdsadsa> ??
<Kernelsan> hola
<edasdsadsa> edbian: what ??
<Rudolf_> Alo
<edbian> edasdsadsa: then do that
<edbian> :P
<Gunz4MiPPle> edasdsadsa: because there is no reason to have a window dangling between 2 desktops!
<Rudolf_> Aloh
<jbwiv> guys, after an apt-get update and a reboot today, my system is unbootable. After the grub screen, I get a blank screen with a flashing cursor, and then moments later I'm dropped to busybox. Obviously no logs at this stage, but dmesg has messages like "ata1 Failed to identify. I/O Error, err_mask=0x40" or something very close to that, and also "scsi_alloc_dev: allocation failure during scan, some devices might not be configured". I'm b
<astraljava> Rudolf_: Do you have a support question? If so, then please ask.
<edasdsadsa> Gunz4MiPPle: it is often so, that a window is on the other desktop
<edbian> jbwiv: Those are errors reading the hdd
<edasdsadsa> Gunz4MiPPle: and it is really difficult to see if the window is more or less than 50 percent on the desktop
<Rudolf_> Let ubuntu be installd first
<jbwiv> edbian: which would mean the harddrive is bad?
<edbian> jbwiv: Possibly.  Can you boot a liveCD ?
<edbian> jbwiv: You can use the live CD to check and possibly repair
<Rudolf_> What does ubuntu uses instead of registry?
<jbwiv> edbian: which would be odd, because yes, I can boot up to the live cd. I can assemble the software raid groups based on those drives. I can scan for logical volumes, and mount them successfully.
<astraljava> Rudolf_: I don't understand. What is it that you're trying to do exactly?
<edbian> jbwiv: Perhaps it's just having trouble finding the correct hdds.  I have never set up a raid but I know they are usually problematic
<jbwiv> edbian: not sure how I should repair :-/ Not exactly sure what went wrong. I'm tempted to just try to re-install but keep existing partitions/volumes/raid groups
<Fenixdeux> If I install Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition on a VPS box then can I graphically configure it from another Ubuntu ?
<Rudolf_> K..k i am going
<jbwiv> edbian: first time in many years that I've had problem out of raid...not even sure raid is the issue here ;-)
<edbian> jbwiv: Boot the liveCd and look at the drives in gparted.  gparted will show errors in the list of partitions.
<edbian> jbwiv: I'm not really sure raid is the issue either
<jbwiv> edbian: ah, cool.didn't know that. let me try
<jbwiv> thanks
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more. what should I do ?
<phrostbite> Where can I go to download virtual box ( I think thats what it is called)
<jbwiv> edbian: I'm in the live cd right now, so that should be a quick check ;-)
<Fenixdeux> I need new as my old VPS OS is Fedora 6 which is .. like .. way old
<Rudolf_> Google
<jrib> !vbox | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<edbian> jbwiv: sure
<chriswr> hey guys i deleted some files off my flash drive and i recognized that it didnt free up any space and i found a hidden folder in it called trash-1000 but i cant delete the files in it?
<edbian> chriswr: yes
<edbian> chriswr: But you can also go to trash and empty the trash
<edbian> chriswr: You can delete the entire .Trash-1000 folders=
<chriswr> edbian, i right click it and it doesnt give me a choice to delete
<jkoudys> hi all - ubuntu 11. Can I disable the appmenu just for certain programs (the menu items that go along the top panel)? I want to turn it off for the gimp, because the menu doesn't show up if I have the toolbox selected
<edbian> chriswr: try sudo rm -r /media/<numbers>/.Trash-1000
<Tigerboy> tripelbb: sorry had a phone call... well i think you can close the chat windows? if that doesn't work the only way to do is -- /quit in the nickserv and go back to the server in the accounts window that you want to stay on and disable/reenable
<Tigerboy> kind of stupid but you can also write a plugin I suppose
<trism> jkoudys: try: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= gimp;
<jkoudys> trism: I can try that. My ideal would be to have the menubar for the Image window show, when I'm selecting the toolbox (those don't have menus.) Is there a fancy way to do that?
<fishscene> How do I expand an NTFS partition in Ubuntu?
<edbian> fishscene: using gparted
<edbian> fishscene: unmount it first though! :D
<fishscene> Everything I can find talk about "resize", but they only talk about how to SHRINK. I need to expand.
<trism> jkoudys: anything more complicated than just disabling the appmenu for the whole app is unlikely to be straightforward
<fishscene> I have 3 partitions. I need to expand the 2nd into the 3rd
<edbian> fishscene: You can resize if there is unallocated space around it.
<fishscene> edbian: gparted isn't giving me an option do do that.
<ubun> i cant delete or transfer files off of my mp3 players and flash drive... it always shows errors... (i just did a fresh install) do i need to install drivers?
<edbian> fishscene: To do what?
<fishscene> It seems to only be able to shrink partition 2. I can not figure out how to expand it into unallocated "partition 3"
<jkoudys> trism: yeah it's a shame though.. the gimp could actually gain ground with the OSX Photoshop crowd if it just supported the appmenu better and used the small icons by default (looks very close)
<Tigerboy> fishscene: are you sure they are next to each other
<edbian> fishscene: please use my name when talking to me
<Tigerboy> fishscene: you have to remove partition 3 first you know
<fishscene> edbian: sorry.
<jkoudys> trism: Is there a way to make the menubar always show the menu options, so I don't have to put my cursor at the top to see what menu items I have?
<edbian> fishscene: that's ok.  Explain what you have and what you want.  (include details about what data is on what partition)
<BrianOfTacoma> I am trying to add a 2nd monitor on Classic desktop (11.04) with an nvidia graphics card and compositing isn't working on the 2nd monitor.  1st monitor is unchanged but I do not get windows decorations or the ability to move windows with the 2nd monitor.  Where should I look for help?
<fishscene> edbian, tigerboy: I have removed partition 3 and it is seen as "unallocated". Partition 2 contains an NTFS partition holding Windows Server 2003.
<edbian> fishscene: You want to grow partition2 to take the space that is available then?
<edbian> fishscene: Is partition 2 mounted?
<chriswr> edbian, it says rm: cannot remove for every file
<fishscene> edbian: yes, I want to grow partition 2. Let me check.
<trism> jkoudys: there isn't an option to disable hiding the menu, although there should be. there is a bug report about it somewhere but last I checked it was marked invalid because it is a design decision
<edbian> chriswr: is the .Trash still there?
<trism> jkoudys: they may have reconsidered and may allow it in future releases, I haven't checked in a while
<edbian> fishscene: If it is mounted you need to unmount it.  gparted shows a pair of keys on mounted partitions
<fishscene> the disk is not mounted
<chriswr> edbian, yes along with all the files
<edbian> chriswr: Then who cares
<jkoudys> trism: surprising they wouldn't give the option; as a longtime linux user being able to fiddle with these things is the main reason I'm on linux
<jkoudys> trism: thanks for your help
<edbian> chriswr: sorry, they are still there or are not?
<Voting> when  a file copy fails and I want more details on WHY it failed, where should I look? Which log file would contain info about it.
<chriswr> edbian, they are
<edbian> fishscene: What options do you have on this parititon?  shrink only?
<edbian> fishscene: You should have the resize button if I remember correctly.
<Scoup> how can I disable btrfsck from startup?
<edbian> chriswr: gksudo nautilus    take that to the usb drive, delete the .Trash file with that.
<fishscene> edbian: I'm using gparted (GUI) on Ubuntu 10.10. I have a resize button, but any options to increase the size are greyed out (as if it doesn't recognize the existence of anything beyond partition 2. I also have a handy slider at the top where I can visually adjust and it does not account for the unallocated space next to partition 2 (the former partition 3)
<edbian> fishscene: Did you delete partition 2 and apply the changes yet?
<fishscene> yes
<fishscene> wait no
<edbian> fishscene: Yeah, apply the changes.
<fishscene> sorry. I did not delete partition 2. I need it intact.
<Tigerboy> fishscene: try to commit the changes? (after you removed the 3rd partition)
<edbian> fishscene: .... ?
<chriswr> edbian, still wont give me the option to delete when i right click the trash folder
<fishscene> sorry, let me restate. lol.
<edbian> chriswr: Can you highlight it and press the delete key?
<fishscene> Partition 2 holds a bootable Windows Server 2003 installation. Partition 3 was deleted and is now unallocated (yes, I applied the changes)
<chriswr> edbian, tried it and it did nothing
<fishscene> I need to be able to boot into Server 2003 after I expand the partition
<edbian> fishscene: gparted -> refresh or rescan or whatever it says
<edbian> chriswr: Is this thing mounted read only or something?
<edbian> chriswr: I think when you unmount it btw it cleans the trash for you.  But I'm not sure about that.
<chriswr> edbian, i recognized that theres a padlock symbol buy my flash drive folder though if that can have something to do with it
<tripelbb> Ubuntu started up "wierd" twice. 1. had no panel for finding the windows. So I minimized xchat and then had no way to bring it back. --What could I have done in that situation? (other than reboot.
<SuperMiguel> does ubuntu have a minimal install with raid support?
<Tigerboy> fishscene: try to expand the server in windows server rather than linux
<fishscene> edbian: I have refreshed. It is reporting partition 1, 2, and unallocated space properly. :)
<edbian> chriswr: That means your user does not have permission to edit it but I've been doing things as root (which should be allowed to)
<fishscene> Tigerboy: Microsoft has made that impossible. :( You can not expand boot partitions in Windows.
<edbian> fishscene: Now can you expand 2?
<fishscene> edbian: Nope
<edbian> fishscene: Can you make a screenshot of gparted?
<chriswr> edbian, how could i change it from read only if it is?
<Tigerboy> fishscene: yes try to boot from another partition?
<fishscene> sure. standby..
<edbian> chriswr: unmount it, take it out, put it back in, mount it.
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more. what should I do ?
<edbian> chriswr: Try that cause it might fix the problem for two reaosns now
<tucemiux> gribouille:  can you change the resolution using "Monitor"??? or use the command line utility, use xrandr to see what capabilities your monitor can use currently
<chriswr> edbian, still there :/
<pooltable> how do i use the command line to get to a folder like this My Name
<tripelbb> When I plug this javafon in, how can I tell if it removed the trash when I had to forcibly make the computer reboot?
<gribouille> tucemiux, xrandr says the maximum resolution is 1024x768. but previously, I used 1280x1024
<tucemiux> pooltable: enclose it in quotes OR use the tab key, type My and then tab it
<fishscene> edbian Tigerboy: http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/Fishscene/Screenshot.png
<anubisg1> doe ubuntu 11.04 have gtk3 in the official repos? if yes.. wich one? thanks
<arcsky> how can i change minimize/maximize/exit in all windows to right from left side e?
<edbian> fishscene: Delete /dev/sda3 (extended)
<edbian> fishscene: It is a special partition that is supposed to hold other partitions.  it is empty but it is still in your way
<sanjid> Disk utility is giving a warning for reallocated sector count, and saying that the drive has a few bad sectors. It's a new drive. Is this drive toast?
<tucemiux> gribouille: you might want to reconfigure X or you can manually configure your xorg so that you can use the resolution you want, I suggest you try reconfiguring X first
<edbian> fishscene: I'm going to pretend that I didn't notice you don't have an Ubuntu install here
<fishscene> pardon my language.... W00T!!!!
<gribouille> tucemiux, how ?
<arcsky> how can i change minimize/maximize/exit in all windows to right from left side e?
<tucemiux> gribouille: how what ?
<edbian> woot indeed
<pooltable> tucemiux example My Name="MY Name"  or My TAB key Name TAB key ???
<gribouille> tucemiux, reconfigure X
<fishscene> edbian: I'm using Ubuntu to resize, 'cause windows fails me in this matter. :)
<edbian> fishscene: ubuntu is great isn't it?! :D
<Tigerboy> fishscene: try to right-click and remove the entries under sda3 and sda3 itself
<tucemiux> gribouille: you need to put that in the form of a question LoL  no, seriously ask again all in one line, hopefully someone will know how to do it if not I can dig up some documentation, ive never done that in 11.04
<pooltable> i just did that I did not know my was max at 4096 x 4096
<fishscene> edbian, tigerboy: thanks for the help guys, looks like your suggestions did the trick. I'm rebooting now... hopefully all is well...
<chriswr> edbian, i tried to highlight and delete again and got this error "Error stating file '/media/701A-8269/.Trash-1000/expunged': Input/output error"
<edbian> fishscene: sure
<gribouille> tucemiux, how can I reconfigure X?
<edbian> chriswr: I don't know.  This is bizarre
<tucemiux> pooltable: type the first letters of the directory you want to use then hit the TAB key
<phrostbite> Is there a way to get netflix to run without using virtual box?
<edbian> chriswr: Do you need any data on this drive?
<edbian> phrostbite: Not on linux.
<Tigerboy> edbian: ubuntu really is it's own thing-- not accurate to call it a deb derivative
<pooltable> irc://freenode/phrostbite,isnick
<pooltable> sorry
<chriswr> edbian, nope i just need it completely cleared
<fishscene> edbian: Although this isn't the channel for singing praises to Ubuntu, I'm going to go ahead anyway. Ubuntu Rocks! When Windows and OSX fail me, I can always turn to Ubuntu to fix things and get things working. It's too bad my managers don't see it's beauty.
<tucemiux> gribouille: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<stopshoe> hi
<pooltable> phrostbite not here
<tucemiux> !hi| stopshoe
<stopshoe> Can anyone here help me with a problem im having with connecting to the internet
<pooltable> tucemiux  what if it is a file same thing?
<chriswr> edbian, should i just format it?
<gribouille> tucemiux, I did that countless times, and it didn't change anything
<edbian> chriswr: that was going to be my suggestion yet.  i/o error is not good
<tucemiux> pooltable: yes -- lets say you want to run a command in the current directory -- then ./MyCom  -->then hit TAB key
<szal> stopshoe: if you had described the problem instead of asking an unnecessary question, we would be one step further already ^^
<gribouille> tucemiux, the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask me any question
<chriswr> edbian, i have no clue what i/o error means
<tucemiux> gribouille: did you use sudo ?
<gribouille> tucemiux, of course I did
<Baltazaar> stopshoe, this is the place for asking questions, yes
<stopshoe> sorry. On my dell studio 1537 laptop, when i boot into ubuntu, i cant connect to the internet
<anubisg1> hello folks... does ubuntu 11.04 have gtk3 in the official repos? if yes.. wich one? thanks
<Voting> rsync and drag and drop both fail to copy this file, see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646840/
<pooltable> tucemiux  ok how do i change the psrmission to a file so i can run in vmware?
<edbian> chriswr: input output error.  It means the system couldn't read from or write to the device)
<stopshoe> wat least wirelessly, when i use an ethernet cable, i can though.
<claviusmond> how do I record an audio stream with audacity?
<aikInsaan> in reference to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202, can anyone tell me why I don't have an xorg.conf in my X11 directory?
<claviusmond> i can only record the mic
<chriswr> edbian, would that be a problem with my computer or with the flash drive?
<aikInsaan> can I just create an xorg.conf with the settings on that link and expect it to be executed?
<boehmer> hello
<chriswr> edbian, but either way i formated it and it wiped it clean
<tucemiux> gribouille:  you might have to log in using just text mode OR hit ctrl-alt-f1, log in and try it again
<boehmer> i could need some help with my audio setuo
<boehmer> my snd-hda-intel doesn't recognize front panel audio jacks
<tucemiux> pooltable: chmod +x fileName   <---that will make a file executable
<KM0201> boehmer: whats your sound device?... i just had this problem the other day
<boehmer> it actually works when booting natty liveCD. on my productive system with maverick sound keeps being player via rear speaker jack
<gribouille> tucemiux, do you mean I should quit X ?
<KM0201> hmm
<boehmer> KM0201: i have a DH55HC intel motherboard with onboard audio
<edbian> chriswr: I think it's a problem with the partition on the flash drive.
<KM0201> boehmer: well that doesn't really tell us what your sound device is.
<edbian> chriswr: Yeah partitions erase the data!
<pooltable> tucemiux  still says i do not have permission
<edbian> chriswr: Does it work now?
<KM0201> boehmer: lspci in a terminal, and find your audio device, and tell me what it is.
<SuperMiguel> ubuntu minimal install supports softraid?
<kyo_> how I make metacity replace compiz, for EVER!! "metacity --replace" just works a while
<tucemiux> gribouille: hit CTRL-ALT-F1  then log in
<chriswr> edbian, h/o ill try putting a file in it and deleting it to see if i can delete the trash folder now
<edbian> chriswr: h/o ?
<edbian> chriswr: sure
<fishscene> edbian, tigerboy: Everything is working like a charm. Thanks again guys - I really appreciate your help.
<edbian> fishscene: sure
<tripelbb> what is the command to tell me what if any pidgin is still running. I cant tell from top but it is running somewhere. I cant tell from the panel either.
<tucemiux> pooltable: making something executable and not having permissions on a file are two different things, you need to own the file if you want to make changes on it
<gribouille> tucemiux, I did that and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing happened
<boehmer> KM0201: "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)"
<tripelbb> When I plug this javafon in, how can I tell if it removed the trash when I had to forcibly make the computer reboot?
<Tigerboy> fishscene: great to hear
<chriswr> edbian, works fine now for some reason
<tripelbb> Ubuntu started up "wierd" twice. 1. had no panel for finding the windows. So I minimized xchat and then had no way to bring it back. --What could I have done in that situation? (other than reboot.
<pooltable> tucemiux  i need permission to it
<KM0201> boehmer: hmm, thats the same one i have, i had to install pulse audio, gnome-media, then use gnome-streamer, and manually set it to go through to my headphones, when i plugged htem in
<chriswr> edbian, could it have been that the first time i used the flash drive was on a windows 7 pc?
<tucemiux> gribouille: how did your resolution get borked ?
<stopshoe> Ubuntu will not let my laptop connect to the internet wirelessly.
<edbian> chriswr: I don't think that would cause a problem.
<KM0201> boehmer: but i have a laptop, not a PC... but i imagine you have a similar scenario on your hand
<gribouille> tucemiux, I didn't do anything. ubuntu did it all
<fishscene> tripelbb: I have a script that kills stuff that's running: killall -9 (name of program here)     For example: killall -9 virtualbox
<tripelbb> Ubuntu started up "wierd" twice. 2. I started it in "recovery" mode and got a cli and no gui. What could I have typed in to start the gui?
<edbian> chriswr: It's not a problem I've ever heard of anyway
<Baltazaar> tripelbb, ps -aux | grep pidgin
<Tigerboy> tripelbb: i think you can close x -- ctrl-alt-f1 and then load back up with gdm3 command
<boehmer> KM0201: on my laptop for work with fedora i had to do the same to use internal speakers (had set it to docking station sound the other day)
<tripelbb> FishFace, I understand how to killit, I wanted to know what's gong on.
<KM0201> ya
<Tigerboy> er sorry misunderstood the question
<tucemiux> pooltable: sudo chown gribouille:gribouille [fileName]  --->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<chriswr> edbian, yeah i googled it and couldnt even find a fourm with the same problem but got it fixed now so maybe it wont happen again
<edbian> chriswr: Flash memory is based on magentism.  Sometimes the specific fields that represent the bits get messed up.  They just magnets after all, they wear out and such.  This will cause corruption which will cause a problem like we saw.  In other words, USB drives wear out slowly
<tripelbb> tigerboy, which question did you answer? heh. The last ones were reaskings.
<boehmer> KM0201: i run kubuntu and in the preferences dialog there is only 1 device:( hmm, maybe it's only a config problem?
<Tigerboy> tripelbb: thought it was a problem with the desktop/window manager
<Medjai> Can anyone tell me why I get an error stating that QtCrypto file or directory is not found when i use "#include <QtCrypto>" in a program and when it exists in /usr/include/QtCrypto/QtCrypto ????!!!!
<KM0201> boehmer: almmost definitely
<tucemiux> gribouille: something happened and your resolution got change, what happened??? ubuntu cant turn your computer on by itself
<tripelbb> Baltazaar, thanks that's what I wanted.
<SoftarPaul> I need a program to create flash-objects. Which is the best?
<pooltable> tucemiux  sudo chown gribouille:gribouille [fileName]  do i type just like that ?
<boehmer> KM0201: i'll investigate that. thanks so far for the hint!
<edbian> tucemiux: it can with wake on lan! :D
<Tigerboy> ok it's quicker than a full reboot
<KM0201> boehmer: did you install pulseaudio?
<chriswr> edbian, haha this ones just about new so not to slowly apparently :P
<gribouille> tucemiux, but I didn't do anything special. I just booted my computer as usual
<edbian> chriswr: It's just chance.  I don't think it will happen again
<aikInsaan> in reference to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202, can anyone tell me why I don't have an xorg.conf in my X11 directory?
<aikInsaan> can I just create an xorg.conf with the settings on that link and expect it to be executed?
<tucemiux> pooltable: youre supposed to change [fileNAME]
<stopshoe> so nobody has any idea how to help me with my problem?
<chriswr> edbian, alright well thnx for helpin me out
<edbian> chriswr: sure
<Jordan_U> !details | stopshoe
<ubottu> stopshoe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tucemiux> stopshoe: state your problem -- all in one line
<SoftarPaul> anyone in knowledge of a nice animationcreator?
<pooltable> tucemiux I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/646845/
<tucemiux> gribouille: update your computer and reboot to safe mode
<pooltable> tucemiux i see sorry
<tucemiux> pooltable: whoami  --> whatever user you see, use that, you have to specify a file name
<osse> What's the best way to try the new 64-bit Flash 11? Currently I have the default flash player and I use the default Firefox in 11.04
<tucemiux> osse: I would use virtualbox, install ubuntu on a virtual machine and try it there
<gribouille> tucemiux, why ?
<pooltable> tucemiux chown: missing operand after
<osse> tucemiux, thanks but I'm wondering what's the best way of installing it in the first place
<tucemiux> pooltable: what command did you use ?
<pooltable> tucemiux sudo chown
<itaylor57> osse, I use the 64bit flash ppa myself
<tucemiux> pooltable: sudo chown [username]:[username] [filename]  --->if it fails then man chown
<dtcrshr> how do i get back the ubuntu start menu? now i have only one icon on the left
<asus123>  edbian, sorry i missed your response......what you think about my fans on case.....should't at least one be blowing air OUT (both top and side are currently sucking air IN)
<edbian> asus123: yes.  Have one blowing out.
<edbian> asus123: Some people think case airflow is a huge deal but I'm not one of those people
<pooltable> tucemiux ok i do do not access to the file
<SuperMiguel> does the ubuntu  minimal install installs gnome?
<binni> can I zip about 2000 JPG files into multiple zip files, approximately 50mb each, and not split any of the files into more then one zip file with a single/few commands or mouse clicks?
<stopshoe> I have a problem with connecting to the internet. im running ubuntu version 11.03. When i try to connect to the internet, it doesnt show any available point to connect to. i get the following output: "No access point found." but i expected it to connect and find my router
<tucemiux> pooltable: you either need to show me what youre doing, the command youre using or read the links I gave you and use man
<SuperMiguel> binni, http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-compress-and-split-files-in-ubuntu/2008/10/06
<Voting> When I copy this file: "Error splicing file: Input/output error" see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646840/  Where should I look for the log entry about this?
<smax> hi
<stopshoe> I have a problem wtih connecting to the internet. im running 11.04. when i try to connect, it cant find any access point for me to connect to
<xangua> SuperMiguel: no, it's a minimal install; ypu install what you want
<tripelbb> Pidgin persists (invisibly to me in the GUI) after closing both windows with the [X] in the corner. What's it doing? I did some investigating and got this -----> hara1@hara1-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep pidgin    ---> hara1     1328  1.2  2.4 193200 37136 ?        Sl   14:24   0:41 pidgin --session    ---> 10cc398414875cf48f131101251747360300000012960052 --display :0.0    ---> hara1     2182  0.0  0.0   4112  1060 pts/1    S+   15:20   0:
<tripelbb> 00 grep --color=auto pidgin
<smax> I want to shrink one of my partitions to make room for ubuntu.  Will the ubuntu set up disk help with that?
<pooltable> tucemiux sudo chown Mac\ OS\ X\ Snow\ Leopard.vmx then in Vbox i do not access to it ?
<Phr3d13> ikonia, do you mind if i pm you?
<Phr3d13> i found something that looks like it might work with a little tinkering
<Phr3d13> stopshoe, do you mean 11.04?
<Kadko> Hello, I hope some one can help me, Im tired of looking at google and ubuntu forums and don't solved my problem, I have two problems, one is with the brightness in which my laptop should automatically adjust the brightness of my screen cuz my laptop has light sensor, also my FN + FXX key doesnt work for the brightness... Im on ubuntu 11.04 x64 and my laptop is Sony VPCF125FX any one?
<tucemiux> stopshoe: get into a terminal and type iwconfig, used pastebin and show me what you see
<tripelbb> smax I want to know that too.
<smax> In other words, I want to shrink my gentoo partition. use the remaining space for ubuntu.
<Phr3d13> smax, yes it should, if it won't, use the try it out option and install gparted in it
<tucemiux> smax: yes, use gparted to shrink a partition at the end of your hard drive
<stopshoe> @tucemuix, do you mean ipconfig?
<tripelbb> twiddles
<dtcrshr> My volume control button is missing in the panel. Iv added a "notification applet" but its empty
<dtcrshr> how do i get my volume controls back? in other users its ok
<sanddog> sandog
<tucemiux> pooltable: post the problem again, all in one line, you **must** specify the details, whatever it is youre doing it is not a permissions problem
<tripelbb> person in #pidgin suggested it could be in a _tray_ or a _docklet_. Does that mean anything in ubuntu?
<pooltable> tucemiux didi this sudo chown eightball:eightball Mac\ OS\ X\ Snow\ Leopard.vmx then in vbox i do NOT have ACCESS to it ????
<xangua> dtcrshr: add the 'sound indicator'
<tucemiux> pooltable: what are you talking about, in virtualbox??? You have to specify the details of what you are trying to do
<pooltable> tucemiux trying to open load this  Mac\ OS\ X\ Snow\ Leopard.vmx IN A vbox i do NOT have ACCESS to it ????
<KM0201> dtcrshr: if sound indicator doesn't work, i believe the sound applet, is under "indicator applet" not notification area
<tucemiux> pooltable: first read the link that I gave you then ask in #vbox
<pooltable> tucemiux ok  thanks
<aikInsaan> in reference to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202, can anyone tell me why I don't have an xorg.conf in my X11 directory?
<tripelbb> pidgin is not on my startup applications list and yet it starts at startup. How can I change that? And when I close it pieces still run and keep my nick captive.
<tripelbb> I did killall -9 pidgin but it should work better.
<gmachine_24> Greetings all. I'm running 10.04LTS but have booted live for this session because the partition I set up for / is almost full. This is a dual boot comp (Vista) with almost 120GB of empty, unused, unformatted space on one "end". Can I expand the partition with the root folder etc?
<tucemiux> ps aux|grep pidgin; killall pidgin
<AlfE1> where does network manager store the vpn logs?
<xangua> tripelbb: on startup aplications, in the options tab, do you have set to remember the apps when you log out¿
<tripelbb> yes, but I wasnt running pidgin.
<gmachine_24> the /dev/sda6 partition (i.e. /) has 5 GB of space, 4.56GB used, 566.4MB empty. The 4.56GB of used space seems like a lot.
<astraljava> aikInsaan: Modern Xorg doesn't necessarily need it, it will probe the system and configure everything on-the-fly. Do you have a real problem, however?
<tripelbb> oh unless it was in hiding similarly. I see.
<smax> I already have grub installed and don't want menu.lst overwritten.  Does ubuntu setup just append to that ?
<xangua> well how about you un mark it and try tripelbb
<tripelbb> xangua, it must have been similarly "in hiding" since I had run it and closed it (or s I thought.)
<Phr3d13> is there anyone in here that knows how to update deb packages?
<gmachine_24> Phr3d13: state your problem
<matiu> So I'm having conflicts between kde sounds system and pulse audio .. can they work together ?
<matiu> or do I need to kill one
<Phr3d13> i have an old patch for my via ide card, but its for 9.04 and i'm on 11.04 and it won't work for me
<pooltable> phr3d13 update manager
<tripelbb> xangua, I'm not going to reboot now. I've spent too long on this. esterday I said all was workig. Today, starting with not being connected it's been 2 hours. In the end, i called it a loose connection to my modem. TW's hardware.
<wildbat> gmachine_24: you can move ~ it
<gk0199> Hey guys
<gmachine_24> wildbar: thanks. using gparted?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: that will never work
<gmachine_24> sorry, wildbat
<aquarat> does anyone here have any experience with AsteriskGUI ?
<Phr3d13> gmachine_24, you should be able to resize the /dev/sda6 if there is free/unpartitioned space with gparted
<pooltable> phr3d13 sound like my video card i can not update to old
<tripelbb> Can I scrunch up files at ne end of my patition before I repartition?
<Phr3d13> ikonia, why not?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: because the kernel and associated libraries have changed a lot in that time, as I explained to you earlier
<wildbat> gmachine_24: ya ~ you can clone it ~ then resize if the space isn't next to the sda6 ~ you may wanna double check with grub, and fstab after to resize/move
<ikonia> Phr3d13: I'm just reading through the patch now and it won't work
<AcidRain> how do i configure ftpdpro to follow sym links?
<gmachine_24> wildbat: yeah, see, that's my concern. the / partition is surrounded, so to speak, by other partitions - I did a complete manual format, etc.
<gk0199> hey guys
<gk0199> lubuntu vs xubuntu
<gmachine_24> wildbat: when you say "clone it," ... are you referring to the entire install or just the partitions in question?
<aikInsaan> astraljava: it is with reference to this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/165202 which was solved (temporarily) with an update but is back!
<ikonia> gk0199: if you can't even be bothered to ask a question properly, it's best you don't speak
<gk0199> sorry about that
<wildbat> gmachine_24: just the partition.
<gk0199> my question is, for a computer with 760MB ram, 2Ghz CPU, what OS would you recommend for fastest performance, Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<KM0201> gk0199: hands down, Lubuntu.
<wildbat> gmachine_24: i would guess your /home is in sda6 too ?
<ikonia> gk0199: you won't see much difference in either
<KM0201> gk0199: i disagree w/ ikonia, or he's not used the current incarnation of xubuntu (which is almost as bloated as gnome)
<KM0201> there is a big difference
<Phr3d13> ikonia, i just can't see "it won't work" as being the answer, when it used to be able to work. there has to be some way... if people can play wii in ubuntu, i should be able to use my hardware in ubuntu
<gmachine_24> wildbat, I don't know if I'm being thick - I was up until almost 2 a.m. watching the Red Sox and the Rays - so I'm a little bleary. No - sda6 is the / partition; sda7 is the home folder, using only 3.15GB of 10.18GB available
<gk0199> I will try Lubuntu thanks
<ikonia> Phr3d13: why can't you accept "not supported any more, won't work, dropped" as a valid answer
<AranelMobil> need help, my ext3 partition got corrupted twice in the same week and I see some ata5.00: failed command: READ SECTOR(S) on rescue shell. What should I do? (OS is fully functioning, so I dont think its a widespread corruption)
<ikonia> Phr3d13: via did not make their products information open so only released patches for specific kernel versions and they couldn't keep up/be bothered to keep up with faster moving distros like ubuntu and fedora
<ikonia> Phr3d13: why is that hard to accept ?
<Phr3d13> if people can use ubuntu on a dinosaur, why can't i use my dinosaur part?
<gmachine_24> AranelMobil:  you are concerned your hard drive is failing?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: please don't talk nonsense, I'm trying to help you, if you want to be silly, do it elsewhere
<gmachine_24> Phr3d13: because dinosaurs are extinct
<Phr3d13> lol
<wildbat> gmachine_24: hmmm then why don't you move the sda7 to the 120GB space and have sda6 resize, so both partition will have plenty of space
<AranelMobil> gmachine_24: maybe it is, maybe not. I'm not sure.
<ikonia> Phr3d13: if you look in the readme of that via patch you'll see if doesn't even list your card the 6410 as supported
<gmachine_24> wildbat, OK. I'll try that. After backing up everything.
<gmachine_24> AranelMobil: Well it seems that's what you need to figure out.
<ikonia> Phr3d13: so the information from via is 1.) 9.10 was the last ubuntu version that patch was made for 2.) that patch does not support officially your card
<Phr3d13> but if you look at the files in the deb, my card is listed
<gmachine_24> AranelMobile: have you run the e2fsck check
<ikonia> Phr3d13: so why is it hard to grasp that it's not supported if the company that makes the patch are not listing it as a supported on either the card or the OS version
<PlasmaSheep> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with arch - what should I put on the kernel line in menu.lst?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: either way that patch will never get applied to the 2.6.38 kernel
<AranelMobil> gmachine_24: I run it first time It occured and It got fixed for a day or two. Now Im running it too but It prints lots of ata5 exception failed command READ SECTOR(S) message to screen.
<Phr3d13> { "vt6410",	PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_6410,     0x00, 0x2f, VIA_UDMA_133 | VIA_BAD_AST | VIA_NO_ENABLES },
<gmachine_24> wildbat: is 4.56GB used by the / partition when there is a separate home folder - is that a lot? or has Ubuntu grown so big it now occupies that much space
<ikonia> Phr3d13: that doesn't mean it's supported
<PlasmaSheep> where is the ubuntu kernel?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: that means there is an entry in the patch that has the reference vt6410 in
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: in /boot
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: what's the file?
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: if you're running arch you should be able to work out the kernel file
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: stupid question, sorry
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: are you using grub installed from #ubuntu or from arch
<gmachine_24> AranelMobil: can you get hold of www.spinrite.com? It takes forever, but competely scans your drive, sector by sector, and can even take the information from the bad sectors, write it to good sectors, and then block out the bad sectors so they won't be used any more. But it cost $$.
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: using arch grub
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: my kernel line pointed to the wrong place, fixing it now
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: ok so you should be asking in #archlinux
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: yes but I needed to know where the kernel is
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: same as it is in every distro
<Infernet> hey all
<MrNthDegree> gmachine_24, or you can use badblocks to test in a far better way than SpinRite can ever test
<Dulak> PlasmaSheep: ubuntu kernel resides in /boot, same as most linux distros
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: I've found out the hard way ubuntu is often not what you'd expect
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: it's laid out exactly the same as every other linux distro
<MrNthDegree> gmachine_24, badblocks can overwrite whole HDD many times in exhaustive ways, marking all bad areas so they are never used again by any filesystem supporting the lists
<MrNthDegree> (which is all the exts and btrfs IIRC)
<gmachine_24> MrNthDegree: For real? Great. Thanks. AranelMobil are you catching what MrNthDegree said?
<gmachine_24> MrNthDegree, but badblocks can just check to bad sectors, correct? You don't need to completely overwrite the drive?
<AranelMobil> sorry got distracted for a moment, what do you suggest?
<gmachine_24> scroll up
<MrNthDegree> gmachine_24, you can check if you do non-destructive, yes.  But it's not the best way
<gmachine_24> MrNthDegree, so I assume you're recommending a full back up, and then basically overwrite the entire drive and do a reinstall?
<AranelMobil> what is badblocks? is it an app? :)
<gmachine_24> AranelMobil it is
<gmachine_24> CLI I think but maybe there is a GUI version??
<MrNthDegree> gmachine_24, the best way is overwrite+verify tests, which are exhaustive.  Results can be integrated with formatting, by doing mkfs.ext4 -cc (or mkfs.ext4 -c -c, same thing) on a new drive, it will overwrite many times as an exhaustive test
<gmachine_24> MrNthDegree, Thanks.
<MrNthDegree> gmachine_24, yeah, that is the best way, that's the way people used to do it on ancient machines.  Slackware still has people do it normally.
<AranelMobil> can you give me the exact command to use it for sdc1?
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, to reformat it?
<poil> hey, im trying to make my webcam and micro (netbook) work on ubuntu, and the wikia says for my model : "Webcam - working otb " - what does otb mean ?
<AranelMobil> no, to check it. I dont have a spare hdd to back up my data
<poil> and what do i have to do
<poil> ?
<Corey> poil: Out of the box, presumably.
<AranelMobil> so I should fix this one on the fly.
<poil> um
<dtcrshr> how do i change the panel menus? i got now only a "start button" like, i want to go back to ubuntu default with system, locals and aplications..
<poil> idk what out of the box means lol. i'm new with ubuntu
<gmachine_24> AranelMobil: Everyone is always happy to help. But don't forget the man badblocks option
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, to check in a non-destructive way:  sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdc1
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, that calls badblocks in addition to a filesystem check
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, you'll need to do it while unmounted though, if that's a system partition you'll need to use a livecd ideally
<gmachine_24> MrNthDegree, how much time are we talking about for say a 250GB drive - to do a complete overwrite and test
<dtcrshr> is it possible?
<poil> !otb
<TRIPELbier> today I started up with bashed in panels, only one and that didnt work. How could I have exited gnome and restarted it. 10.04
<AranelMobil> MrNthDegree isnt it the same as automatic scan started on bootup?
<Dulak> gmachine_24: hours
<gmachine_24> how many hours
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, not with -c it isn't
<Dulak> gmachine_24: at least 2, maybe as much as 5
<gmachine_24> spinrite just took 72 hours to do do a drive
<poil> Corey what do "out of the box" mean ? what am i supposed to do ? i'm just nowhere with ubuntu atm
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, -c is equivalent to "Surface Scan" on scandisk or /R on CHKDSK, it checks for bad sectors fully
<gmachine_24> Dulak, thanks. 2 or 5 hours is easy
<TRIPELbier> gmachine_24, I suppose it would also depend on the speed of your drive and if there were errors on the drive so it had to redo things.
<MrNthDegree> gmachine_24, given badblocks on destructive write does 4 overwrite patterns and verifies... a long time
<gmachine_24> TRIPELbier, I suppose you would be right about that
<Buck> #libxenon
<MrNthDegree> it's between 4 and 8 times slower than a zero fill
<gmachine_24> OK, all. Thanks.
<gk0199> can you guys answer a general question about routers? or is it too off topic
<AranelMobil> MrNthDegree I asked it because Im already running a fsck scan -automatic one- and It just prints lots of ata5 error output and seems to do nothing.
<ikonia> gk0199: it's offtopic
<AcidRain> gk0199: pm me
<AcidRain> i am leet with routers
<TRIPELbier> poil out of the box means with standart ubuntu. should be: vanilla with the iso, or with the standard install.
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, with -c it does a full scan of every sector/block, so it should note down all the bad ones
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, the automatic scan just restores the journal and looks at basic inconsistencies
<TRIPELbier> gk0199, I suggest #hardware which ends up ##hardware
<poil> and what am i supposed to do to enable micro and webcam on ubuntu, if it says "it's working orb" ?
<TRIPELbier> new concept, journal. MrNthDegree, thanks
<AranelMobil> MrNthDegree okay, btw mine is ext3 so I should run fsck.ext3 instead of 4?
<MrNthDegree> AranelMobil, yep :)
<TRIPELbier> poil I 've done that. I found it on a webpage. Let me see if I can remember (dont know about working orb. What version do you have? -- go to speaker icon on the panel and RIGHTclick to get microphone stuff.
 * MrNthDegree is now off to bed, good luck AranelMobil :)
<poil> 10 04 lst
<poil> umm
<AranelMobil> thank you :)
<TRIPELbier> poil for your webcam it takes more. First you have to determine if it is supported and if so supported with your application and if so if the driver is standard. There's a webpage for that sutuff, info on how and another web page - which cams are supported and for what.
<AranelMobil> btw running the given command also prints tons of ata5 errors instead of anything useful.
<poil> when you say panel, is it like control pane as in windows ? In System->preference or something ?
<TRIPELbier> poil personally I can do skype with my webcam but only if I start skype from the terminal. so there's no "general" answer that someone can tell you in here.
<poil> well, ubuntu wikia says its supported
<poil> for my netbook model
<TRIPELbier> poil, panel are those skinny lines at the top and bottom of the screen that tell you information. It's like taskbar but better, much better
<poil> oic
<poil> i dont see a micro icon
<smax> can someone be so kind and do a gcc --version?  I need to make sure I'm getting support for standard threads with the new C++ standard
<poil> only the sound one
<TRIPELbier> poil you do need to do some learning outside of here. Now what's a "micro icon"?
<poil> err nvm
<poil> lmao
<poil> so you said speak icon - checked, and didnt find
<poil> :/
<TRIPELbier> also poil, really you need to use my nick every time you write and want me to see it. That highlights it in my client so I see it.
<smax> what version of gcc does narwall come with?
<Jordan_U> smax: Ubuntu uses grub2, so it doesn't use menu.lst at all (rather /boot/grub/grub.cfg ). In addition, you probably don't want to share /boot/ partitions with Ubuntu and Gentoo anyway, and Ubuntu won't touch Gentoo's /boot/ at all. That said, Ubuntu's grub will by default take control of the mbr meaning that Gentoo's menu.lst will not be used at all unless you configure Ubuntu's grub to use it.
<poil> yeah i always forgot :D TRIPELbier
<smax> asuming narwall is the latest.
<TRIPELbier> poil if you dont do that I will assume you are talking to someone else and wont pay attention to the line.
<Jordan_U> !info gcc | smax
<ubottu> smax: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<smax> thanks.  I think thats what I need.
<tripelb> poil this i my regular nick
<Jordan_U> smax: You're welcome.
<poil> TRIPELbier, when right clicking the speaker icon, i'm supposed to have Settings or Preferences ? I only have About, Lock,  and Remove from panel
<gmachine_24> Ok, everyone, thank you again for all your help. You've been very helpful and patient. Take care.
<Blagoj392> hedgewar
<tucemiux> gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4)
<aarcane> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages 404  Not Found
<aarcane>   <-- Really, aptitude?  REALLY?  How freaking useful is that error message?  it doesn't tell me ANYTHING about what the source might be, except that it has to do with some arbitrary PPA.
<asus123> thanks edbian
<smax> Jordan_U: so after ubuntu is  installed, will grub2 overwrite grub1, and i'll see the boot option for just ubuntu (therefore I should edit to add gentoo)?
<edbian> asus123: sure
<poil> [01:02:07] <TRIPELbier> poil go to speaker icon on the panel and RIGHTclick to get microphone stuff. I have no options :/
<tucemiux> smax: you shojld see all OSes in grub, you can also add them after you boot up to ubuntu
<poil> tripelb ?
<Jordan_U> smax: With almost any distribution other than Gentoo I would tell you that Ubuntu's grub2 will automatically detect and add an entry for it. Because with Gentoo your kernel could be named any way you choose it may not be automatically detected by grub2. If it isn't though you can of course add it manually.
<fgulias> hi
<tripelb> poil?
<poil> [01:02:07] <TRIPELbier> poil go to speaker icon on the panel and RIGHTclick to get microphone stuff. I have no options :/ tripelb
<tripelb> let me look . AND what version of ubuntu are you running.
<poil> tripelb when I right click on speaker icon, all i get is About, and useless stuff
<tripelb> poil sorry, LEFT click then see speaker preferences and click again.
<tripelb> poil sorry, LEFT click then see SOUND preferences and click again.
<tripelb> poil mic is under INPUTs, the tab
<poil> lmao didnt see that, tripelb, ty
<tripelb> pol you will profit by suing some web pages to learn about stuff. I'm not sophistocated so I can help you. But I learned from reading web pages.
<tripelb> pol you will profit by suing some web pages to learn about stuff. I'm not sophistocated so I can help you. But I learned from reading web pages. poil
<tripelb> I need to take a walk. byebye
<poil> i guess so. Btw the micro is still not working, nothing is muted, but when i try talking, the test bars arent moving. On the windows 7 it works so its about ubuntu. tripelb
<tripelb> poil have a blessed day.
<tripelb> poil it's about YOU. Read and be happy.
<tripelb> I'd hold your hand but me comes first
<lapaga> silly question....If I download the iso today will it include the updates or does it start off when it was originally released?
<poil> yeah, i was meaning, theres no technical malfunction or.. mkay have a nice day, i go google some more
<Jordan_U> lapaga: The latter.
<tripelb> lopaga start off original.
<SuperMiguel> how can i install nvidia drivers on my ubuntu minimal install?
<lapaga> Jordan_U, thanks
<tripelb> go to monitors and somewhere it will ask you. SuperMiguel
<fgulias> kick me please
<tripelb> kick yourself
<SuperMiguel> tripelb, ....
<tripelb> sorry, I was wrong in that fgulias
<tripelb> SuperMiguel,
<Jordan_U> lapaga: You're welcome.
<fgulias> #quit
<SuperMiguel> tripelb, minimal install, not running gnome
<astraljava> SuperMiguel: Do you have jockey-text available?
<exutux> SuperMiguel: do you have installed X server?
<tripelb> SuperMiguel, That's it for me then.
<aikInsaan> what are the rules surrounding bug reports about natty?
<astraljava> aikInsaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<aikInsaan> astraljava: thankyou
<astraljava> aikInsaan: No prob.
<mnewton> I want something that breaks up the file and downloads in parts [like torrents] - essentially it should make downloading much faster
<mnewton> make download faster and make it so i can pause and start a download even if i close the webbrowser
<Kaolen> DownThemAll! It's an extension for Firefox.
<exutux> astraljava: jockey-text exist?
<astraljava> exutux: It does, but not sure whether it comes with minimal.
<Enissay> Hi guys, Is there a way to make a timer to close chrome after x minutes?
<exutux> astraljava: I don't find it in the repos
<YankDownUnder> jockey-text should already exist on the system in question.
<ukuku_> Hi. I am trying to install ntop in ubuntu 10.04. I am following some instructions from a german guy, I had to translate to english and there's a part that I don't understand. Mostly because the lack of linux experience.
<exutux> astraljava: oh well maybe it comes with jockey-common
<iceroot> Enissay: start chrome, get the pid, use sleep and then kill the pid
<iceroot> ukuku_: sudo apt-get install htop
<YankDownUnder> ukuku_, "ntop" should already be in the repo
<iceroot> ukuku_: sudo apt-get install ntop
<iceroot> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.0.3+dfsg1-3 (natty), package size 631 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<plut0> having trouble with an inspiron n5010 with ubuntu 10.10, broadcom bcm4313 wireless is incredible slow, ping times in the hundreds to thousands, can anyone help?
<alexfpms_> Enissay, sleep xxx && killall chrome
<cubanjinx> hey I'm looking for someone who can help me with audio issues.
<Jordan_U> mnewton: Separating the download into multiple parts would only increase speed if 1: You were downloading different parts from different servers or 2: You were giving yoursef an unfair advantage by acting as multiple clients to a single server.
<ukuku_> Yes, I download it from repo then svn to get the latest stable one. I did make, make install and all that jazz. This step here is what I dont get "These steps were all successful, he can proceed with the further establishment. Dazu wird zunächst ein Nutzer und eine Gruppe ntop angelegt und die Rechte entsprechend gesetzt. First, a user and a group is created ntop and set rights accordingly. $ sudo adduser --system --no-create-home --group
<ukuku_> --disabled-login ntop $ sudo chown -R ntop:ntop / usr / local / share / ntop $ sudo chown -R ntop:ntop / usr / local / var / ntop / $ Sudo adduser - system - no-create-home - group - disabled-login ntop $ sudo chown-R ntop: ntop / usr / local / share / ntop $ sudo chown-R ntop: ntop / usr / local / var / ntop / "
<mnewton> Jordan_U, http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/ < That's what i used when i was on windows
<iceroot> ukuku_: why not using the one from the repos? what is missing?
<Enissay> alexfpms_, iceroot thanks :)
<ukuku_> oops. I sent the german instructions
<Jordan_U> mnewton: For download continuation look into wget or pretty much any other download manager and for downloading Ubuntu isos and other applicable files zsync can be very helpful in making sure you're not wasting bandwidth downloading redundant data.
<Enissay> alexfpms_, the xxx in sec?
<alexfpms_> yes
<KM0201> plut0: what driver are you using w/ the broadcom?
<Enissay> alexfpms, Thanks :)
<cubanjinx> no one for some help with audio?
<alexfpms_> Enissay, you'r welcome
<iceroot> cubanjinx: just ask your real question to the channel
<cubanjinx> how can I make my headphones work with 11.04?
<iceroot> cubanjinx: usb headphones?
<cubanjinx> iceroot-jack
<iceroot> cubanjinx: normal sound through speakers is working?
<cubanjinx> ice-yes
<iceroot> cubanjinx: there is no difference between a speaker and a headphone
<plut0> KM0201: some driver called wl
<iceroot> cubanjinx: just plugin the headphone
<cubanjinx> iceroot- no sound comes through the headphones
<iceroot> cubanjinx: then they are broken
<cubanjinx> iceroot- when i run alsamixer I dont have a jack setting
<cubanjinx> iceroot- i have tried 2 pairs of headphones and confirmed they are working
<iceroot> cubanjinx: put the headphones in the same input the speaker was in before
<cubanjinx> iceroot- I'm on a  laptop
<iceroot> cubanjinx: as you see its always a good idea to post usefull details instead of "is not working" .)
<cubanjinx> iceroot- sorry i'm new to ubuntu and irc
<iceroot> cubanjinx: alsamixer is not muted for some output-devices?
<plut0> having trouble with an inspiron n5010 with ubuntu 10.10, broadcom bcm4313 wireless is incredible slow, ping times in the hundreds to thousands, can anyone help?
<cubanjinx> iceroot- no. all outputs are on
<aleb89> I need help to use "Remote Desktops"
<KM0201> aleb89: what kind of help?
<iceroot> cubanjinx: are other devices working on the output?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cubanjinx> iceroot- other devices such as what?
<KindOne> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iceroot> cubanjinx: external speakers
<aleb89> KM0201: I am trying to use "Remote Desktops" but when I tried to configure it, it only displays: "Others can access your PC using the direction: localhost"
<SuperMiguel> how do i install nvidia drivers from terminal?
<cubanjinx> iceroot- I dont have any external speakers. I only have my internal system speakers which are working fine
<qweeak> Hi
<iceroot> cubanjinx: the soundmixer-applet (not alsamixer) is also not muted for it?
<YankDownUnder> SuperMiguel, From a term, or from the console mate?
<KM0201> aleb89: did you forward a port on your router, to your machine?
<SuperMiguel> YankDownUnder, console
<cubanjinx> iceroot- where can i find soundmixer
<YankDownUnder> SuperMiguel, Here mate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<plut0> having trouble with an inspiron n5010 with ubuntu 10.10, broadcom bcm4313 wireless is incredible slow, ping times in the hundreds to thousands, can anyone help?
<joeseph> What VNC or RDP server starts before I log in?  I'm trying to remote desktop without a monitor, and thus, without physically logging in first.
<iceroot> cubanjinx: its a little speaker icon at the top-right corner
<aleb89> KM0201: The router assigns a IP automatically from the DHCP.
<YankDownUnder> plut0, Set the MTU to 1500  and see if that helps mate.
<cubanjinx> iceroot- sorry i thought that was just sound prefs. and no theres nothing muted in there. there is actually no headphone hardware that is listed
<plut0> YankDownUnder: its already at 1500
<KM0201> aleb89: of course it does, but you have to forward port (5900 i think) to your machine, in order to enable access
<YankDownUnder> plut0, Ya might then want to try using "iwconfig" to force some settings onto the wireless card - see what that does mate
<robin0800> cubanjinx, try alsamixer in a terminal
<cubanjinx> iceroot- the only thing that shows up is s/pdif
<iceroot> cubanjinx: if i remeber correctly there are some soundcards which are using digital out OR analog output on the same device, its just a setting to set
<aleb89> KM0201: I don`t know where I should assign that port. I can enter in the router setup, but can`t find where I have to put the 5900 port.
<exutux> joeseph: you need set automatic login for use remote desktop
<KM0201> aleb89: probably in the port forwarding/triggering section... what kind of router do you have?
<aleb89> KM0201: I am not interested in using "Remote Desktops" above the Internet. Only by the LAN
<joeseph> exutux: I had tried that.  It still asks me to unlock my keyring before I can use the VNC client.
<KM0201> aleb89: oh, well, opening/forwarding the port, will enable it over the internet
<aleb89> KM0201: It is a NEXXT router
<Sam98961> Anyone have a few minutes to tell me the best way to configure my "abstract" networkign environment?
<cubanjinx> iceroot- yes. in the hardware tab i have internal audio analog output and internal audio digital hdmi output
<cubanjinx> robin0800- the only thing that shows up in alsamixer is s/pdif
<SuperMiguel> whats the best way to have dual screens in fluxbox? is it twinview? dualx? xinerama?
<iceroot> Sam98961: details please
<celthunder> Sam98961 what do you have to work with
<tucemiux> !anyone | Sam98961
<ubottu> Sam98961: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<exutux> joeseph: UHM yes I know :-/ I delete all keyrings, but I don't remember now and I don't have gnome now
<aleb89> KM0201: Some months ago, I could used the remote desktops in older Ubuntu`s versions. I haven`t done changes in the router setup. I only need to use it by the local network
<robin0800> cubanjinx, have you selected the right sound card first
<Sam98961> iceroot:  I have 20 servers on a network switch.  All running ubuntu.  I want whatever network traffic that 19 of those servers create to go over a secure encrypted port from server 19 which has a connection to the internet.  But there's more.
<Sam98961> Server 19 has to be able to forward that traffic to another SSH server over an encrypted port.  443 is all I have to work with.
<ukuku_> can someone double check this for me before I do something really stupid? $ sudo adduser --system --no-create-home --group --disabled-login ntop   $ sudo chown -R ntop:ntop /usr/local/share/ntop  $ sudo chown -R ntop:ntop /usr/local/var/ntop/  $ Sudo adduser -system-no-create -home -group -disabled-login ntop $ sudo chown -R ntop:ntop /usr/local/share/ntop $ sudo chown -R ntop:ntop /usr/local/var/ntop/
<Sam98961> server 20 has a connection to the internet but it requiers a proxy to get otu.
<cubanjinx> robin0800- i have it set on default. the other choices are hd-audio generic and hdaatisb
<KM0201> aleb89: then just see if you can access your system from one of the other machines? (or have you tried)
<celthunder> Sam98961: ok
<Sam98961> Sorry, this might make more sence.  Server 20 has internet connection via proxy.  It has one NIC port plugged in to the switch with the other 19 servers and one nic port plugged in to the network.
<celthunder> Sam98961: should be easy enough...
<iceroot> server19: ssh server20 -L 443:server20:443
<iceroot> Sam98961: server19: ssh server20 -L 443:server20:443
<Sam98961> and do I just configure server 20 as a gateway for the other 19 servers on the switch?
<iceroot> Sam98961: server20: ssh localhost -L 443:localhost:proxy-port
<Sam98961> The proxy that server 20 is using to get on the net requires authentication.
<jimubao> hey guys i just git checkout an repo on to my comp
<Sam98961> How do I provide the crednetials?
<iceroot> Sam98961: what type? ntlm? basic_auth? ip-based?
<jimubao> however i cant not c da folder through my localhost
<Sam98961> basic auth.  I just put my username and pass.
<rOOb> hello all. I just booted 11.04 livecd....there is no unity from the livecd?
<rOOb> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<rOOb> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<tucemiux> Sam98961: dont use enter for punctuation and yet still, most likely you want to ask in #ubuntu-server(from the few lines that I read here and there)
<iceroot> Sam98961: with my two ssh commands you just set server19:443 as proxy for all other systems, server19 is passing everythring through a secure ssh connection to server 20 on the proxy-port
<rOOb> !classic
<Sam98961> Thansk Tucemiux.
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Jordan_U> rOOb: You most likely have an nvidia card and need to install proprietary drivers before you can use Unity3D.
<jimubao> hey guys i just did a git checkout of one of a repo onto my comp, however i cant not see the files on my localhost through browser
<rOOb> Jordan_U: ah. i do have nvidia.
<rOOb> just was curious
<rOOb> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<jimubao> is there somethign i need to set up for git ?
<clakes> meh.. 11.10 alpha miserably fails loading thanks to nvidia
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | rOOb
<ubottu> rOOb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<aikInsaan> any help on this would be much appreciated: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53667/fixing-display-issues-on-intel-82845gl
<Sam98961> What do you mean by "don't use enter for punctionation."?
<iceroot> Sam98961: its just a ssh-tunnel ssh -L is providing
<Jordan_U> rOOb: You're welcome.
<aleb89> KM0201: I have already tried. I remember that I had to put the IP in the Remote Desktop Viewer
<Sam98961> Thanks, I just have to make sure this works before I go back to work tomorrow.  :)
<iceroot> clakes: #ubuntu+1
<aikInsaan> i am calling it a night for now...so good night folks!
<tucemiux> Sam98961: you need to state your problem all in one line, it can be very diffult to follow you if you post more than one line
<KM0201> aleb89: well, do you know the ip of your machine?... use ifconfig to get it.
<aikInsaan> and sweet natty dreams to all
<clakes> hm, thanks iceroot
<cubanjinx> robin0800, iceroot- anything other suggestions?
<Sam98961> Sorry, it was kinda complicated for me to get all out from within my head.  :)
<iceroot> cubanjinx: sorry dont know
<KM0201> aleb89: it really shouldn't matter what that app says, if you've got remote desktop working, ..
<KM0201> it should connect
<iceroot> Sam98961: just have a look at "man ssh" about the -L option
<Sam98961> I have tunneling working via putty, just wanted to make sure that the first 19 servers would talk out the first server if the first server is already tunneling to another server.
<tucemiux> Sam98961: if it's that complicated then most likely your ubuntu distro is not **broken**, sounds like you want to use the forums but try either way on this channel and on the server channel at random times, maybe someone can help you
<aleb89> KM0201: (Sorry for my bad English. I know that the verb tenses are not right used). I know the IP of my machine, but it don't works.
<Sam98961> tucemiux:  Sorry, trying to google my question is like 500 different searches put in one.  :)
<iceroot> Sam98961: the tunnel is transparent for the other systems, you can put as many tunnels as you want
<Sam98961> Awesome.
<Sam98961> Thanks everyone for the info.
<ukuku_> Hi, can someone tell me if this command needs editing? $ Sudo adduser -system-no-create -home -group -disabled-login ntop
<iceroot> ukuku_: first its called sudo instead of Sudo
<iceroot> ukuku_: second  use ntop from the repos instead of building it from source
<ukuku_> thank you
#ubuntu 2011-07-19
<ukuku_> Ok, is there a way to get the latest stable version 4.x instead of 3.3 from repo?
<iceroot> !backports | ukuku_
<ubottu> ukuku_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ukuku_> Iceroot, I appreciate. I will take you advice and follow the instructions. Thank you.
<ukuku_> *I appreciate it.
<iceroot> ukuku_: you are welcome
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently installed ubuntustudio 11.04 on this PC, but there's something bothering me... I don't know how to activate all the extra visual effects. tweaking things in ccms didn't work. can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> sanjid: please don't away like that in future. Thanks
<tucemiux> HaPK_PerCar: can you go to #ubuntustudio please ?
<ActionParsnip> HaPK_PerCar: did you run:  compiz --replace
<aleb89> KM0201: Thanks anyway !
<MagicJ> I need to see what an eMal client is not authenticating so I downloaded wireshark, it installed. The "interface list" is empty. Do I need to do something to make them visible
<KM0201> aleb89: yeah, i'm not reallys ure on that one, weird problem
<Einder> anyone know how to run dual head in 10.4 LTS?
<HaPK_PerCar> ActionParsnip, um no, let me try that
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Einder
<ubottu> Einder: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> HaPK_PerCar: that is assuming you have 3D accelleration in your video hardware
<HaPK_PerCar> ActionParsnip, it seemed to work, but ubuntustudio comes without unity, and it tries to load the unity profile
<tertl3> eew, Unity
<Einder> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> HaPK_PerCar: uncheck the unity plugin in ccsm
<alesan> hi! how can I check if libssl-dev is installed in my system? I do not have administrative privileges
<ActionParsnip> alesan: apt-cache policy libssl-dev
<edbian> alesan: aptitude show libssl-dev
<ActionParsnip> edbian: aptitude isn't in a default install, so will cause an error/confused user
<L3niX> test
<edbian> ActionParsnip: true :(
<ActionParsnip> !test | L3niX
<ubottu> L3niX: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<alesan> thanks!
<L3niX> sorry
<MagicJ> I need to see what an eMal client is not authenticating so I downloaded wireshark, it installed. The "interface list" is empty. Do I need to do something to make them visible
<edbian> MagicJ: run wireshark as root
<JohnMnemonic> why is there 2D accel. on Ubuntu 11.04 so lazy? I have Rad HD2600XT. Driver i think is not open, last from ATI.
<MagicJ> edbian: ty - will do - will report bak
<edbian> sure
<edbian> JohnMnemonic: sudo lspci -k   what driver is listed for your device ?
<MagicJ> edbian: ty so much - that was all that I needed
<edbian> MagicJ: sure
<JohnMnemonic> edbian,  fglrx
<edbian> JohnMnemonic: That's the proprietary one.  There is also an open source one called 'radeon'  I'm not sure it will work better but I can show you how to use it instead
<edbian> :)
<JohnMnemonic> what graphic card is good for linux, with good support?
<anarchokaiserpin> hi
<ActionParsnip> JohnMnemonic: nvidia imho
<iceflatline> Agree, Nvidia.
 * edbian thinks radeon cards work fine
<JohnMnemonic> X server on Ubuntu 11.04 with Radeon is very slow
<edbian> JohnMnemonic: try using the radeon driver
<edbian> Not sure it will help, just a thought
<fructose> I've installed the Sun JDK and would like to use it as default, but everything still seems to use OpenJDK. How do I switch?
<Pici> fructose: sudo update-java-alternatives
<JohnMnemonic> ok. tommorow. is that right choice 11.04? or better is 10.?
<gmachine_24> I was here earlier asking how to move / expand partitions. I did what I thought was correct - but on reboot I get a message error: no such partition and the next line grub rescue > ... this is a dual-boot with Vista and Linux 10.04.LTS and I am on a live CD on the computer in question
<edbian> JohnMnemonic: What are you asking?  11.04 is current.  10.04 is the latest LTS
<ParkerR> 10.* is bettery because no Unity
<ParkerR> *better
<ActionParsnip> JohnMnemonic: natty is supported after maverick dies, you can boot to ubuntu classic and it will look like maverick
<edbian> gmachine_24: I can help you update grub.  Mount you ubuntu partition (do you know how to do that?)
<Nobgul_> ParkerR, unity can be turned off.
<fructose> Pici: Cool, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: ubuntu classic is part of Natty, thus no unity
<ParkerR> I know
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: JohnMnemonic may also LIKE Unity...
<ParkerR> In Ubuntu classic there were some UI elements that didn't line up for me
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: they may "line up" for the user..
<ParkerR> Why I dumped Ubuntu
<gmachine_24> edbian, yes. but... I did a manual partition when I installed Ubuntu so I have a /boot, / , /home /swap and maybe one more
<fructose> Pici: Any idea why the Netbeans menus would look so ugly?
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, Ok
<Nobgul_> ParkerR, Just because you have issues with some thngs does nto mean other people will.
<edbian> gmachine_24: mount /
<gmachine_24> ok
<ParkerR> I didn't say he would
<edbian> gmachine_24: (and put it in a folder that is easy to type at the cli)
<ParkerR> I was giving my opinion
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: you never said that, you said it is better, there was no mention of opinion.
<ParkerR> Ok. Sorry
<Nobgul_> ParkerR, just so i understand, you are in a support channel for ubuntu, but yet you don't use ubuntu?  ParkerR, do you need pecific help related to ubuntu?
<Nobgul_> specific*
<ParkerR> I help where I can
<Pici> fructose: sorry, I'm not sure
<gmachine_24> edbian, ok, thanks. just to make sure I understand, you want me to create a read/writable folder in my live cd session ... and then mount the root partition to that.... is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: helping is good ;D
<edbian> gmachine_24: yep!
<gmachine_24> edbian, great. thanks again. give me a minute here
<JohnMnemonic> better i'll go sleep. gd najt
<ParkerR> I don't use it now but I used it from 9 to 11 so I have some experience in certain areas
<edbian> gmachine_24: sure
<Dirus> is there a way to make the minimal installer boot to ram?
<gmachine_24> edbian - OK, I believe I am there
<gmachine_24> should I cd into that directory?
<edbian> gmachine_24: you don't have to cd to it
<gmachine_24> edbian, ok, great. what next?
<edbian> gmachine_24: We need to reinstall grub.  what hdd is the one you boot?  /dev/sda?
<ActionParsnip> Dirus: I thoughtit did..
<fructose> Pici: Thanks anyway
<gmachine_24> edbian, yes, /dev/sda6 if it matters
<Dirus> ActionParsnip: I guess I never tried taking the cd out, does it do it by default?
<gmachine_24> edbian, but I think the boot partition is elsewhere
<edbian> gmachine_24: Where did you mount your ubuntu /  on the live CD?  I need to ask all this to show you the command without errors :)
<ActionParsnip> Dirus: you will still need the CD in but the installer runs in RAM
<edbian> gmachine_24: You have a separate boot?  Ooh I think I missed that :P
<Dirus> ActionParsnip: oh that's not what I'm looking for
<Dirus> can the livecd boot to ram?
<gmachine_24> edbian, no problem. I understand. yeah, a separate boot. but here's something: when I start up gparted nothing has a label
<Nobgul_> Dirus, i don't think so
<edbian> gmachine_24: Lables are not important.
<edbian> gmachine_24: you can unmount /  I thought /boot was in it.  Mount /boot and tell me where you mount it please :)
<gmachine_24> edbian, I mounted the / partition to ........... oh, ok hang on
<edbian> gmachine_24: The command we need to run: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/path/to/boot /dev/sda
<Dirus> what is casper? the word is used for other things and google doesn't return relevant results
<ActionParsnip> Dirus: you could make a small partition with the ISO on and grub booting to it. Kinda a lot of work though
<Dirus> the internet says it can be done with casper
<edbian> gmachine_24: Sorry about the mistake!
<gmachine_24> edbian, what should be in my boot directory?
<gmachine_24> edbian, it's ok
<Nobgul_> Dirus, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2566121/what-is-casper-rw-loop-file-and-why-do-i-need-it-to-make-saving-persistant-on-usb
<edbian> gmachine_24: Umm, grub stuff is in there?  IDK exactly.
<Dirus> Nobgul_: ah thanks, that sorta helps
<Dirus> this is what I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<edbian> gmachine_24: Here's what's in my /boot  http://paste.ubuntu.com/646906/
<edbian> gmachine_24: It doesn't matter though.
<Dirus> it says "Unnecessary on 11.04 LiveCD. Casper now includes a functioning toram option, which even works with the iso-scan/filename= option."
<gmachine_24> edbian, ok, I found the boot directory. give me a minute to mount it
<Dirus> but I don't know how to enable that toram option
<edbian> gmachine_24: It should be you /boot partition right? What do you mean you found it?
<gmachine_24> I mean nothing is labeled except the swap folder
<edbian> gmachine_24: ahhh, so is it /dev/sda3 or /dev/sda5 or 4?  yeah I got ya
<gmachine_24> yes the boot is /dev/sda7
<gmachine_24> edbian, and it's mounted to ~/secondboot
<hammoommah> hello all, i've made a 4gig partition on my hd, i want to set it up like a bootable usb drive, i tried copying all files off bootable usb and setting boot flag on but grub doesnt find it when i do a grub-mkconfig???
<edbian> gmachine_24: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/home/<you>/secondboot /dev/sda
<gmachine_24> edbian, you're sure about this........... ? ;)
<edbian> gmachine_24: yes
<hammoommah> wouldnt you use grub-pc???
<edbian> gmachine_24: It's going to write grub into the MBR of /dev/sda and it's going to point at your boot partition.  Assuming the boot partition is write it will work
<edbian> hammoommah: Talking to me?
<hammoommah> yes
<gmachine_24> edbian, ok, hang on.
<hammoommah> how do you tag people in these chat msg?
<edbian> hammoommah: by typing there name like I'm doing to you
<edbian> hammoommah: grub-pc is not a command I can find anywhere?
<gmachine_24> edbian, the last /dev/sda . . . is supposed to be what?
<hammoommah> edbian cools
<edbian> gmachine_24: the hdd you boot
<edbian> gmachine_24: not a partition so no number.  the actual drive
<edbian> hammoommah: yes very
<gmachine_24> edbian, ok, that's what I was checking.
<edbian> gmachine_24: yep
<gmachine_24> edbian and this is ok on a dual-boot with windows vista? I just want to make sure I don't foul something up
<tomgeorge> where can I find help on IRC?
<edbian> gmachine_24: It should work.  If it doesn't I am confident I can fix it.
<KM0201> tomgeorge: what kind of help?...
<Nobgul_> tomgeorge, for what
<edbian> gmachine_24: worst case we'll have to write the grub menu by hand which I can do.
<gmachine_24> edbian, thanks. don't mean to be a trial..... but you know, measure twice, cut once
<edbian> gmachine_24: of course!  no worries :)
<tomgeorge> well I've been banned from some major IRC networks for using Tor
<edbian> gmachine_24: You speak fluent english which means you're a joy to work with here.
<Nobgul_> tomgeorge, then don't use tor.
<gmachine_24> ok I know this is off topic but I'm watching the Yankees-Tampa Bay game at the Tropicana Field in St. pete (domed stadium) ............ and the power just went out
<tomgeorge> Nobgul_, it isn't working
<tomgeorge> Nobgul_, thing is I don't use Tor for IRC
<tomgeorge> only for browsing
<Nobgul_> tomgeorge, but on a more serious note, most irc networks have vhosts, so there is no real reason to use tor. But really this si a ubuntu help channel, you can try asking in #freenode someone there may help
<edbian> gmachine_24: wow.  Is your grub installed?
<edbian> hahahaha
<tomgeorge> k thanx
<gmachine_24> edbian, no. I got an error msg to wit: Unrecognized option `--boot-directory=/home/ubuntu/secondboot'
<edbian> gmachine_24: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gmachine_24> 10.04.1
<edbian> gmachine_24: ahhh, yes then it should be sudo grub-install --root-directory=/home/<you>/secondhdd /dev/sda
<iMeric> hmm
<edbian> gmachine_24: They changed it (it's beyond annoying)
<iMeric> WindowsMojave
<iMeric> D:
<gmachine_24> ......... and the game is suspended
<edbian> gmachine_24: neat
<gmachine_24> they're saying now that lightning hit the baseball stadium
<edbian> gmachine_24: did you install grub?
 * edbian finds the lack of baseball amazing even more dull than actual baseball
<gmachine_24> edbian, no I just got another error msg: mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/ubuntu/secondhdd/boot': No such file or directory
<WindowsMojave> iMeric
<WindowsMojave> :P
<edbian> gmachine_24: mmmm, this is tricky cause you have a /boot partition
<gmachine_24> edbian hang on
<gmachine_24> edbian let me try this again
<edbian> k
<edbian> but you did it right
<Polah> How can I set up Bluefish to open files in a new tab rather than a whole new instance of Bluefish?
<edbian> The only way I see to do it is to rename secondhdd to /boot
<gmachine_24> edbian, ok, I got: Installation finished. No error reported.
<edbian> gmachine_24: what did you run?
<edbian> gmachine_24: how did you get it to work?
<gmachine_24> edbian, you had labeled the directory ~/secondhdd when it's ~/secondboot
<gmachine_24> edbian, I changed it and it seemed to work
<edbian> gmachine_24: hopefully it worked!  :)  try to reboot
<ncfi1013> i need some help...there is no sound on vlc youtube or amarok...and ive tried installing other video players and they dont work either...i uninstalled pulseaudio and nothing worked...i dont know what else to do...
<gmachine_24> edbian, yeah. I'll be back either way. I would think a building filled with people getting struck by lighting would be pretty interesting ..... but I know being a digit head is a full time thing  AND I'M KIDDING
<edbian> humor appreciated
<edbian> :)
<Logan_> !flash >Pilif12p
<ubottu> Pilif12p, please see my private message
<phux> which partitions should i encrypt on a laptop (so eventually somebody gets physical access to my machine)?
<Einder> anyone running Ubuntu 10.4LTS with dual head separate x windows?
<Pilif12p> Logan_: i'm not trying to install, i'm looking for a regression range in either flash or firefox.
<Logan_> ah
<ActionParsnip> !sound | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<beaker8000> A java program used to be able to connect to a server using ssl.  Then with a java update a while back the program would no longer connect citing the error 'Login failed - Failed send NSMsg - java.net.SocketException: Socket closed'.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Alyssa_> iptables -I input 2 -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT returns iptables: No chain/target/match by that name. can anyone help me open port 21 with iptables
<daniel> okay I need some help
<Logan_> !ask | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kevin_> Does anyone know how to force YPbPr signal through VGA out port?
<Alyssa_> i didnt know you could do that
<daniel> I am unable to boot the latest ubuntu version. It boots to a blinking cursor. I believe I hibernated it
<Alyssa_> daniel: restart it
<daniel> I did
<daniel> I've restarted it multiple times. I've booted in recovery but no joy. Once it said that it was missing some file that I wasn't able to write down the name of
<daniel> It was a bunch of random letters and numbers
<daniel> Alyssa_: Not trying to spam but any ideas?
<kevin_> Anyone have experience with X11? Specifically monitor/tv detections?
<dkjaq> hi, i know this might be wreong channel, but i wantr to know where can i find more info on jailbreaking my ipad2
<kevin_> lol this is ubuntu forum... apple products are... beyond this
<fishscene_2> greetings. I'm trying to set up a diskless workstation (thinclient) with Ubuntu 11.04 LTSP
<gmachine_24> edbian, I have returned
<fishscene_2> The server is running 64-bit, the thinclient is running 32-bit
<daniel> kevin_:  I think you mean below us
<daniel> kevin_:  *beneath
<fishscene_2> When I log on from the thin client, the login screen goes away, the screen flashes, and I'm dumped back at login
<fishscene_2> Is there any kind of log to figure out what might be going on?
<daniel> I'm unable to boot the latest version of ubuntu. It boots to a blinking cursor. Recovery mode gives no joy. I once saw an error that said missing file followed by a filename with random letters and numbers. Anyone with some ideas?
<kevin_> daniel: reinstall?
<JohanSJA> what is the easiest way to share file between two Ubuntu desktop in the same network?
<daniel> I'm trying to avoid that. I'm booted into a previous version atm, which works fine.
<daniel> kevin_: I'm trying to avoid that. I'm booted into a previous version atm, which works fine.
<kevin_> JohanSJA: try samba
<JohanSJA> kevin_: thanks. I always thought samba was a solution for network with Windows
<Infernet> daniel: then update did not install it, rigth?
<kevin_> JohanSJA: if it doesn't work, http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/114
<JohanSJA> kevin_: thanks for the links also.
<Lisa_> Not related to ubuntu, but related to Debian, Does anyone know where I can find the latest Knoppix 64 bit version??
<daniel> Infernet: Maybe, but I thought the last updates I got were just minor ones
<[snake]> how can I install a 32 bit app on a 64 bit machine with 64 bit os. it says "i386 wrong architecture"
<[snake]> it's atlantis 2 for compiz
<Infernet> daniel: for various systems, the upgrade does involve some ""risks""
<Infernet> daniel: try reinstall it
<kevin_> Does anyone know how to force YPbPr signal through VGA out port? I'm trying to use an old TV as secondary monitor... It has Component inputs and s-video. I have vga to Component cable. Any suggestions?
<Famous> Hello
<daniel> Infernet: Is there a way to re-update. The previous version is working fine
<[snake]> why do I always get ignored here...
<Famous> Anyone ehre
<Famous> here
<Lisa_> Not related to ubuntu, but related to Debian, Does anyone know where I can find the latest Knoppix 64 bit version??
<sudokill> yes
<kevin_> im here
<sudokill> Lisa_, if it's not on their website then not sure if its any good
<dr_willis> [snake]:  thers waya to do it. but thats all i know
<Pici> Lisa_: Try asking in #debian or ##linux
<infobit> whats up Famous
<Famous> infobit: What are the requirments of Ubuntu
<Infernet> daniel: i dont think so
<sudokill> Famous, id say about 512mb ram minimum
<beaker8000> A java program used to be able to connect to a server using ssl. Then after a java update a while back the program would no longer connect citing the error "Login failed - Failed send NSMsg - java.net.SocketException: Socket closed". Any ideas how to fix this?  Do I need to open the socket?  I am running 10.04
<infobit> Famous, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<dr_willis> Famous:  whats your sysyem specs?
<Famous> sudokill: I have this let me get a link
<daniel> Infernet: Then is there a way to get it to make the version I'm in the latest version on my computer
<Famous> http://www.fryssupport.net/gq3081.cfm
<Famous> upgraded to 1gb ram
<sudokill> Famous, with 1gb ram itd be ok
<dr_willis> Famous:  id say any new pc out should handle it
<infobit> Famous, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements fallow this link u ll get all the info
<sudokill> Famous, but id use something much lighter than unity / gnome
<sudokill> xubuntu maybe
<Famous> lol
 * pappa_bear waves hi
<Famous> What operating system should i use
<dr_willis> moar ram is allways gooder
<pappa_bear> Q?: anyone know how i can get my computer to stop going to the grub?
<sudokill> Famous, try xubuntu i use it on my downstairs family comp, its still slow but much better than gnome or othe heavy de's
<sudokill> pappa_bear, you cant, thats how it boots
<dr_willis> Famous:  try ubuntu first
<[snake]> I just... I just want some fish in my desktop cube.
<Famous> sudokill: ok il try it
<chaddy> pappa_bear: hide grub, you mean?
<pappa_bear> sudokill, ok, wrong context, i boot my mac with refit... yes that's what i mean
<Famous> Wate should i try xubuntu or ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> whats the best way to have dual screens in fluxbox? is it twinview? dualx? xinerama?
<sudokill> pappa_bear, no idea
<pappa_bear> lol
<sudokill> Famous, you can try ubuntu but i think it'll be really slow on that comp
<infobit> Famous, try Ubuntu
<pappa_bear> tyaw
<Jensit> I prefer twinview
<sudokill> even xubuntu / lubuntu /etc anything will be slow tbh
<chaddy> pappa_bear: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/show-and-hide-the-grub-menu-on-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  you want one wiiiidee desktop?
<pappa_bear> chaddy, thanks
<sudokill> but personally i think xubuntu looks very nice so you're not missing out on eye candy
<chaddy> no worries, pappa
<Famous> sudokill: ill try xubuntu
<SuperMiguel> dr_willis, nah
<dr_willis> lubuntu is very nce rhese days also
<pappa_bear> my vote = Ub11.04
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  so what do you want.
<Famous> hey guys
<Famous> Do i have to burn a disk
<sudokill> hi
<sudokill> yes
<Famous> can i just use a installer like ubuntu
<sudokill> or usb
<Famous> i has ubuntu before it was awesome
<Famous> or usb?
<sudokill> Famous, if you're installing it from windows you can just download it and mount the iso
<sudokill> i think
<Jensit> Same install as ubuntu for lubuntu and xubuntu
<Famous> sudokill: yea i was thinkign that lol
<sudokill> Famous, normally you just burn the .iso to a cd/dvd then boot from that
<Famous> sudokill: yea i know are you sure i could mount it?
<sudokill> Famous, yea just use some iso mounter
<sudokill> wincdemu is the best one ive ever used
<Famous> Damean tools
<sudokill> very basic
<sudokill> thats just bloat
<kevin_> Does anyone know how to force YPbPr signal through VGA out port? I'm trying to use an old TV as secondary monitor... It has Component inputs and s-video. I have vga to Component cable. Any suggestions?
<SuperMiguel> dr_willis, i guess to have two screens, like have two browsers at the same time, or a browser and a programming program on the other screen
<Jensit> SuperMiguel, use twinview
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  thats perficatly doable with a wide desktop. your use of the term 'screens' is not quiet proper.
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  enable twinview and the wide desktop feature. and drag browser to monitor #2. and  other to #1.
<harisund> Does auto mounting of external hard disks and stuff only work when the GUI is running? Can't a headless machine auto mount external devices?
<sudokill> harisund, it can
<dr_willis> there are some issues with dual monitor support and unity. but ive not messed with that yet.
<harisund> sudokill: What should I enable for that to happen? Once I do a sudo stop gdm, plugging in my external hard disk has no effect, and I have to manually mount it
<dr_willis> harisund:  theres automounting services you can install on a server.. but normally on a server. one is not just plugging in usb/flash/drives all the time.
<sudokill> ^ yea
<harisund> dr_willis: Well, this is more like a small PC I have behind my desktop that I use as a back up and stuff, so I just plug in my usb disks
<dr_willis> ive seen servers with USB ports glued shut. :) for 'security'
<Famous> Torrent downloading xubuntu right now :)
<harisund> dr_willis: sudokill Would you happen to know what services those are?
<sudokill> Famous, cool
<dr_willis> search the repos for auto mount, i forget thenames.. not used them in years...
<Famous> sudokill: yup
<Famous> How is xubuntu never used it only ubuntu
<dr_willis> i perfer lubuntu for a lite desktop.. and ubuntu for a normal desktop. :)
<sudokill> does anyone know what the new system monitor app is called in xubuntu? its not gnome-system-monitor any more
<dr_willis> xubuntu just annoyed me too much last i used it. :)
<sudokill> both are good
<sudokill> i prefer lxde to xfce too
<Famous> dr_willis thats what im thinking
<chaddy> I say just throw E17 on top of ubuntu server and be done with it
<sudokill> both are pretty similar on resources though tbh
<fishscene_2> I'm trying to set up a diskless workstation (thinclient) with LTSP. The server is running 11.04 64-bit and the thinclient is running 32-bit. When I log in, the screen flashes and I'm dumped back at the login screen. Selecting another session either yields the same result, or worse. Does anyone know how to even begin troubleshooting this?
<sudokill> chaddy, whats the point in that? lol
<dr_willis> fishscene_2:  try getting to the console. and using 'startx' to see if you get some error output. or check the /var/log/Xorg logs..
<fishscene_2> How do I get to the console?
<Famous> dr_willis is lubuntu same looking as ubuntu
<sudokill> Famous, no its not
<Famous> sudokill: Im getting conufsed witch to download witch is better
<Famous> lubuntu or xubuntu
<sudokill> Famous, theyre both light and will be good for your comp
<Jensit> Xubuntu you can try out on your ubuntu system
<sudokill> Famous, they just use different panels and file managers basically
<rypervenche2> Famous: lubuntu is very light, xubuntu has more feature.
<Jensit> Just install the xubuntu metapackage and select xubuntu on the loginscreen
<pooltable> help installed or use jpcsp-linux-x86?
<dr_willis> lubuntu is as about as light as you can get with the  core features most people would want.
<fishscene_2> dr_willis: I have several log files, I checked Xorg.5.log and Xorg.0.log. At the end of both, there is a Fatal server error "no screens found"
<Spikestuff> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, it's currently running Windows Vista so I ran Wubi, and it successfully installed and rebooted, I selected Ubuntu from the Windows Boot Manager and it just says completing the installation and then does nothing.
<Famous> O, downloading both
<Spikestuff> There is a countdown from 5 to 0 and then the screen idles. Any idea on what to do?
<dr_willis> Night all.. bed time.
<sudokill> Famous, ofc you can just boot both the livecds and see what one you like best lol
<pooltable> dr wills look like i will go to lubuntu  when 11.10 comes out
<fishscene_2> goodnight dr_willis
<sudokill> Spikestuff, maybe try leaving it for a bit, ro does it die completely?
<DeviceZer0> hello all. Im moving over from a previous install and im using the same home....how can i reset all settings so when i log into unity it gives me the default settings?
<Famous> sudokill: thats what im planning on doing
<DeviceZer0> i copied over all my old stuff...but when i logged in there was some rouge icons in the launcher and it was trying to use a old theme
<Spikestuff> Thanks sudokill. One more question, am I able to do a full Ubuntu installation from the partial one when I finally get it all set up?
<sudokill> Spikestuff, no
<sudokill> Spikestuff, tbh if you're set on using ubuntu just do a clean install its cleaner and faster
<Famous> hey is there a torrent for lubuntu
<Famous> ?
<k_sze> I think I should find the cheapest pci-e (x16) graphics card that supports HDMI output. :/
<Spikestuff> That's what I originally planned on doing, but I can't access the BIOS since this laptop was given to me and the previous owner doesn't remember it. :/
<k_sze> d-sub on my philips LCD looks aweful.
<sudokill> Famous, yes, any of them, transmisison rtorrent etc
<Spikestuff> I tried exhausting all these possibilities to access the BIOS to change the boot order to read Ubuntu's ISO file from a disc although it didn't work.
<Mike9866> I just bought a new laptop today, and put Ubuntu on it. For whatever reason, the fan is always on, even if I'm not doing anything. The laptop came with Windows 7, but this was not a problem on on it.
<Famous> sudokill: i cant find a link
<sudokill> Spikestuff, i know nothing about laptops, but if you can clear the cmos it clears the password
<sudokill> Famous, sudo apt-get install transmission
<pooltable> famous here http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrents&category=563
<Famous> sudokill: ...
<Famous> pooltable:
<sudokill> MIGHT be transmission-gtk but i think its just transmission
<pooltable> yes
<Famous> remeber rightn ow im useing xp
<Spikestuff> Thanks a bunch sudokill. :>
<Famous> thanks pooltable
<pooltable> i use qbittorrent
<Famous> lol now no seeds haha
<Nisstyre> yes
<pooltable> famous that the ubuntu al type list pick the one you want need
<pooltable> famous what one are you looking 4 ?
<DeviceZer0> cant anyone tell me what the default theme is in 11.04?
<DeviceZer0> im trying to revert somethings to default
<harisund> dr_willis: sudokill there doesn't seem to be any such package that can automount ntfs files on the server
<pooltable> device puple
<Famous> pooltable: nevermind
<sudokill> harisund, try adding the drive to fstab
<sudokill> harisund, o wait thats at boot
<pooltable> famous ok
<harisund> sudokill: That kind of beats the purpose. I want to be able to randomly plug a USBstick, or my cell phone or my friends' cell phone and have the server auto mount it ... otherwise, I have to use dmesg, look up what the device was and manually mount it
<harisund> If nautilus is capable of doing it, the server should be too !
<sudokill> nautilus has the stuff to automount when you click on it
<sudokill> idk much about headless
<harisund> Well, with nautilus the external disk just shows up on the desktop, and is mounted in /media
<celthunder> harisund: look at devmon
<perle> By
<sudokill> harisund, afaik it isnt mounted until you click it though
<celthunder> harisund: devmon and udisks combined works pretty well for me
<harisund> celthunder: I see, thanks, I will take a look at those
<harisund> celthunder: apt-cache search devmon reveals nothing?
<celthunder> harisund: it's a small script google it
<celthunder> harisund: ignorantguru i believe has it on his blog
<harisund> oh all right thanks
<pooltable> harisund here server http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<fishscene_2> I'm trying to set up a diskless workstation (thinclient) with LTSP. The server is running 11.04 64-bit and the thinclient is running 32-bit. When I log in, the screen flashes a message, something about "Spurious response, last cmd = 0x9813475" and I'm dumped back at the login screen. Selecting another session either yields the same result, or worse. Does anyone know how to resolve?
<pooltable> help getting a psp mue?
<pooltable> emu
<Mike9866> I bought a laptop today and installed Ubuntu on it. For some reason, the fan is always on, even when I'm not doing anything intensive. Can anyone help me solve this issue?
<Jensit> Hm...
<Jensit> Had the same issue on my laptop... I reinstalled ubuntu and updated and everything went fine
<undecim> Is the screensaver for unity still "gnome-screensaver"?
<Mike9866> Jensit, you didn't make any changes aside from reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Jensit> No changes
<Jensit> Just reinstalled and updated
<komo97> hello everebody, me and a friend of mine are looking for a designer that is willing to help us in the graphic part of our own linux release, any help given would be trully appreciated
<Mike9866> Jensit, sounds strange. I can't imagine how that would end up fixing the problem.
<Jensit> me neither, but it worked
<rypervenche> Mike9866: Try checking to see if your BIOS needs updating.
<tripelb> 10.04 am I allowed to copy an iso file to a flash drive. I want to take my ubuntu iso and take it to a freinds because I cant burn here.
<Mike9866> rypervenche, how can I check that?
<komo97> hello everebody, me and a friend of mine are looking for a designer that is willing to help us in the graphic part of our own linux release, any help given would be trully appreciated
<Jensit> Komo97, any homepage?
<rypervenche> Mike9866: Check the website of the type of computer you have.
<tripelb> rypervenche: how do you check if you bios needs updating.
<fishscene_2> tripelb: of course! Burn away mate.
<komo97> not yet were about to start the project
<acr> komo97 yet another ubuntu/debian based disro with nice wallpapers? >_<
<rypervenche> Mike9866: tripelb I had that problem on one of my Acer's. It would overheat because the computer couldn't properly read the temperature. The fan would not work.
<tripelb> fishscene_2 I get an error, "Operation not supported by backend".  I dragged the file from one window to another.
<pooltable> komo97 any desktop pic?
<komo97> acr: no we're making our own linux distro
<Loshki> komo97: are you sure the world needs another linux distro?
<Python> yeah
<acr> komo97, what package manager u use?
<tripelb> komo97: may I pm you to contact
<wildbat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<komo97> ok
<Jensit> Komo97, so you need logo and wallpapers and icons?
<komo97> yes
<tripelb> I have to go and cannot copy my ubuntu iso file onto my flash drive that has 3.6 gigs free. -- I get an error: operation not supported by backend
<Jensit> Lets change to ot chaane
<pooltable> add fluxbox built in http://fluxbox.org/screenshots/
<tripelb> komo97 ok I left you my email addy. I am an MFA. I am more interested in navigation and understanding than I am "pretty pictures"
<Python> acr: about to start the project
<komo97> tripelb thanks
<fishscene_2> I'm trying to set up a diskless workstation (thinclient) with LTSP. The server is running 11.04 64-bit and the thinclient is running 32-bit. When I log in, the screen flashes a message, something about "Spurious response, last cmd = 0x9813475" and I'm dumped back at the login screen. Selecting another session either yields the same result, or worse. Does anyone know how to resolve?
<tripelb> question How do I search my disk for the ubuntu iso file. (turns out that was the torrent file, duh) how to do it in terminal will sork for me. 1 hard drive, many files. Where did I put it?
<Roasted> fishscene_2, what's your LTSP setup like? Can you elaborate more on how you have everything set up?
<YankDownUnder> whereis ubuntu-11.04-desktop => that should find the torrent or the iso (if you're using 11.04)
<qin> tripelb: find / -type f -name "*.iso", or faster: locate, how old is file
<qin> ?
<tripelb> qin ty
<Python> Could I PM you, tripelb, please ?
<tripelb> python, anyone ok to PM me.
<komo97> python is my partner in this project
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I have a simple setup. I have an LTSP Term 1720 thinclient from www.disklessworkstations.com. The server is running Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit and I followed instructions from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall (ltsp-build-client --arch i386) I then told my DHCP server to hand out the boot directory (dhcp-boot=/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0,,10.0.0.120)
<Roasted> fishscene_2, what OS is your DHCP server
<fishscene_2> Everything works perfectly fine until I actually type in my username and password. The screen turns black and a little message appears at the top: Spurious response, last cmd = 0x9813475
<fishscene_2> Roasted: ddwrt
<marios_manowar> hi! i'm a 10.04LTS user and my question is: which are the reasons for deciding keep 2.6.32 kernel for the update 10.04.3?
<DeviceZer0> can anyone tell me what the default theme is in 11.04?
<Roasted> fishscene_2, did you update the client?
<DeviceZer0> i cant seem to find out via google
<fishscene_2> Roasted: update the client? the firmware on the thinclient?
<YankDownUnder> DeviceZer0, I think the name of the default theme in 11.04 using Unity is called something like "You're going to have it look the way we WANT you to see it" and that's about it. ;)
<snax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) // Does that mean apt didn't install my packages ?
<Roasted> fishscene_2, hang on, let's rewind a little bit so I can understand your setup a bit more. Are you on a large network? Or is this a small network?
<Mugg> Hello . . .
<qin> DeviceZer0: Usually it is "Humanity"
<fishscene_2> Roasted: Small network at home.
<YankDownUnder> "inHumanity"
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I'm working through some kinks before I test it on my larger network at work.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, your LTSP server isn't running DHCP, i sit
<Roasted> is it
<fishscene_2> Nope.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, you've never ran an update image command in terminal?
<fishscene_2> Roasted: Previously, I had it loading the amd64 image, which did not work, so I switch to the 32-bit image and that boots just fine.
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I'll give that a spin
<Roasted> fishscene_2, I've never bothered with a 64bit image. I use 64 bit server with 32 bit clients myself.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, I'm looking through my notes here. I've never ran into that exact problem, though.
<tripelb> success, re copying file to flash. copy and paste works.
<uddu> Hi. I cannot watch the stream via browser. Wich plugin do I need to install?
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I'm updating the images now. Do you use thinclients from disklessworkstations.com?
<wechat> uddu: gnome-mplayer
<wechat> uddu: vlc is ok too
<Roasted> fishscene_2, I do not. I integrated LTSP as a last-resort replacement for our failing windows thin clients. As a result, I just used some old Pentium 4 s ystems we had in storage to work as thin clients, by simply network booting them first in the BIOS instead of them booting to the HDD
<uddu> ok how can I install vlc wechat ?
<uddu> I'm using chromium-browser
<HackerII> sudo apt-get install vlc
<pietro10> Hi. I have a Mac OS X system volumne on a hard disk in a chasis I have connected, and I can't seem to access the files in my home directory's Music directory on that drive -- "Permission denied" is all I'm seeing in the terminal. Mount: "/dev/sdc2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)" How do I fix this? Thanks.
<[snake]> yay!! i've got fish! now, if anyone needs help with that in the future, and I'm on... we'll be able to answer them... maybe.
<wechat> uddu: http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/#mplayer
<uddu> opera?
<wechat> uddu: Russia
<HackerII> lol [snake]  you've been at it all day
<Mugg> Hello, I am having trouble getting the wireless driver to work for a HP 1030nr netbook.  How can I resolve this issue?
<uddu> what?
<wechat> uddu: for firefox use gnome-mplayer or vlc
<[snake]> HackerII, yeah, I've been on it for a few days actually... I finally got it at 10:36pm here.
<HackerII> where was the link at
<fishscene_2> Roasted: Yea, no change. Updated the images and restarted thinclient. Same problem.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, what user are you logging in as
<[snake]> for atlantis... I download a script... and It installed a bunch of things, and then it asked me a ton of plugins that I didn't want. and atlantis worked after I messed around a little bit.
<DasEi> !wireless | Mugg
<ubottu> Mugg: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HackerII> cool
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I have 2. One that I use to log on to the server and one that I created brand-new. Both accounts yeild the same result
<HackerII> i had that fish thing a couple yrs back, cant remember where i got it at, thats ok,
<Roasted> fishscene_2, the user you're logging into the client as... is he currently logged in at the server?
<HackerII> hi DasEi
<fishscene_2> Roasted: Nope.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, do you have another router you could try just for process of elimination? (even though I don't believe that's the problem)
<Spikestuff> I used Wubi to install 11.04 alongside Windows, when I rebooted after Wubi completed and chose Ubuntu from the Windows Boot Menu, a blank terminal-like screen came up saying Ubuntu was completing the installation, then it gave a countdown from 5 to 0.
<Spikestuff> After that it stayed at 0, then left an underscore.
<Spikestuff> Any idea on what to do?
<fishscene_2> Roasted: Unfortunately, I do not. :(  However, I did not have any problems when I was using my 64-bit capabile machine 2 days ago.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, what do you mean? were you using a 64 bit system as the client?
<wechat> Spikestuff: No chances even to see a bash invitation? Press Alt+F1 / F2 or so.
<pietro10> Hi. I have a Mac OS X system volumne on a hard disk in a chasis I have connected, and I can't seem to access the files in my home directory's Music directory on that drive -- "Permission denied" is all I'm seeing in the terminal. Mount: "/dev/sdc2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)" How do I fix this? Thanks.
<fishscene_2> Roasted: Yes. I have 3 machines here. 1 server, 1 64-bit Windows machine, and 1 32-bit thinclient. When I PXE booted my windows machine, it did not have any problems at all.
<[snake]> HackerII, here it is: http://ubuntuguide.net/compiz-experimental-plugins-updated-with-atlantis-and-3d-cube-model
<HackerII> thanks [snake]
<Roasted> fishscene_2, do you have access to the LTSP server right now?
<Spikestuff> Nope, it's still idling. It gives me the option to press ESC for more boot options, I've tried this and ran Normal Mode only to show a terminal and Demo Mode, but it wouldn't fully load, it would just give me an infinite screen with the Ubuntu icon and loading dots.
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I'll need to shuffle some cables, but yes.
<AndrewX192> What's the best way to install Ubuntu 10.04 over an already setup mdadm/cryptsetup/LVM Linux install?
<Roasted> fishscene_2, I'm curious what's in /opt/ltsp
<AndrewX192> I want to preserve /home, and my other datastores
<fishscene_2> I have: "amd64" "i386" and "images"
<Confidential> Testing
<Roasted> fishscene_2, I wonder if your client is somehow pulling the amd64 image
<Roasted> fishscene_2, do you need the 64 bit image any longer?
<DasEi> !upgrade| AndrewX192
<ubottu> AndrewX192: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Confidential> What are we allowed to chat concerning?
<AndrewX192> DasEi: I am not upgrading Ubuntu, I am moving from Gentoo to Ubuntu.
<wechat> Spikestuff: during dots can u press alt+f1? What are harware and memory on box?
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I can just rebuild it if I do. Shall I "sudo rm -rf /opt/ltsp/amd64"?
<wechat> AndrewX192: Why?
<Roasted> fishscene_2, not quite yet. there was an option to put in lts.conf which would force the clients to use a specific image, but I'm having difficulty finding it... still looking though
<marios_manowar> help
<DasEi> AndrewX192: then you won't go other than backup and reinstall
<marios_manowar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AndrewX192> wechat: QT Creator, and the WebOS SDK have problems running on Gentoo
<snax> there is no linux-headers-`uname -r` # in apt-get.  Is it ok to get headers of a newer version that uname -r ?
<fishscene_2> My DHCP server is telling the client to pull the 32-bit image. My client won't boot with the 64-bit image.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, however, you might be able to just rename the amd64 folder to something else.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, hmmmm
<wechat> AndrewX192: Oh work, I understand
<DasEi> snax: there is, and other version doesn't do :
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Roasted> fishscene_2, the thing is, I wonder if LTSP is confused, internally from the DHCP server itself.
<Roasted> fishscene_2, did you set up an lts.conf file?
<Spikestuff> I will give that a try next time I boot it, wechat. I am currently using the laptop in question now. If I do that key stroke, what can I expect to happen?
<Roasted> fishscene_2, also, what version of Ubuntu is your LTSP setup
<Spikestuff> I am fetching my system specs now.
<fishscene_2> Roasted: Nope, where is that?
<marios_manowar> Does anyone know why 2.6.32 is decided for the 10.04.3 update?
<fishscene_2> Roasted: 11.04
<wechat> Spikestuff: command line
<Roasted> fishscene_2, it's not because of unity, is it?
<snax> DasEi: that line doesn't work.
<snax> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.27.7-smp
<Roasted> fishscene_2, lts.conf is a file you create/edit in /var/lib/blah/blah/blah. It's a way to control the way LTSP interacts with the clients.
<fishscene_2> Roasted: I've tried almost all of the different logon sessions. They all fail or invert my screen
<Spikestuff> And what do I do once I am at the command line?
<wechat> Spikestuff: incorrect installation, bad hardware support or something maybe
<DasEi> snax : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ? on which kerenl ?
<Roasted> fishscene_2, I'd be very curious to see what happens to the client if you rename amd64 to something else.
<onlypython> window
<fishscene_2> ok standbye..
<snax> DasEi: uname -r says --->  2.6.27.7-smp
<fishscene_2> I *hate* ubuntuforums.org.
<DasEi> snax: ah, smp kernel, might be, are the sources enabled for it ?
<snax> DasEi: I didn't install linux with an internet connection.  I just used a CD.
<wechat> Spikestuff: try the true install it's only needed 10 GB
<Roasted> fishscene_2, not sure why? I sure like that site :P
<wechat> fishscene_2: why hate?
<fishscene_2> I have to create an account to view anything. It's stupid annoying
<DasEi> snax: so update sources list and run a full update, re-try
<snax> DasEi: How can I tell if the sources are "enabled" for it.  ?
<snax> I ran apt-get update
<Roasted> fishscene_2, my account auto-logs in. I use it so frequently, I can't imagine using ubuntu without it
<DasEi> snax : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> snax: give resulting url here
<wechat> fishscene_2: I've noticed that's a new feature -- to see all with account. Is it a new change couse i didn't see in past?
<snax> http://pastebin.com/EeyUS5hE
<fishscene_2> I have no idea. I never save passwords, otherwise I forgot them. But when I'm tackling problems and looking for a quick-how-to, the last thing I need is to log in every time because I closed my browser for a reboot or what-not.
<Guest82253> hi
<DasEi> snax: your apt is borked ;
<Guest82253> .·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯ºº).·´¯\_,-=(¯
<DasEi> snax: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<fishscene_2> Anyway, I renamed /opt/ltsp/amd64 to amd64-old. I confirmed the PXE was booting from the /ltsp/i386 folder on the PXE bootrom.
<fishscene_2> Same problem.
<Roasted> no dice?
<Python> ban Guest82253
<Guest82253> •‡•Python•‡• u cant
<Roasted> fishscene_2, what was the exact error again?
<BataLoopPak> wn
<fishscene_2> hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x000000
<wechat> snax: locales?
<fishscene_2> The 0x's change all the time.
<snax> wechat: shouldn't ubuntu work out of the box?
<snax> what are locales ?
<Guest82253> ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯\
<Guest82253> ________________________________________________________________\____________|
<Guest82253> _________________________________________________________________\___________|
<Guest82253> _________________________________________________________________\___________|
<FloodBot1> Guest82253: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> snax: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Python> !ops Guest82253
<DasEi> !ops | Guest82253
<ubottu> Guest82253: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Guest82253> thanks
<fishscene_2> I was checking out this forum: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536699, Several people have VIA chipsets who are having this problem. I've also tried the suggestions, such as disabling the Audio in the BIOS and increasing the AGP aperature size.
<wechat> snax: sudo aptitude -f -s install
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 536699 in Linux ""hda-intel spurious response" messages and intermittent GDM startup with Intel D945GCLF Motherboard" [Medium,Confirmed]
<fishscene_2> Increasing Aperature size yields the error "ok" and I'm dumped back to the login screen
<Roasted> fishscene_2, I'll be honest, I'm at a loss. However, I've talked to the actual owner of disklessworkstations, and I know he works closely with the LTSP staff to choose compatible gear.
<h00k> !abr Guest82253
<fishscene_2> Disabling Audio yeilds a blank-black screen and then dumps me to the login screen
<Roasted> fishscene_2, however, a lot of LTSP devs hang out in #LTSP. They're often in different time zones, however they are EXTREMELY helpful.
<fishscene_2> !
<fishscene_2> I didn't know there was a channel for that. I'll check it out!
<snax> wechat: I don't know aptitutde, nor do I care to learn it.  The question is why isn't apt working out of the box.
<student_> cd lr
<wechat> snax: locale -a
<student_> cd
<student_> 我是ljr
<fishscene_2> Thanks mate. diskless workstations.com seems to be an excellent place, I just would rather not eat up a support line at home.
<snax> DasEi: dpkg --configure -a says  --> http://pastebin.com/FKiFgkyU
<wechat> snax: show the `dpkg -l | grep locales`
<DasEi> snax: the paste wasn't exactly what I wanted, give resulting url : pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wechat> snax: apt-get doesn't work?
<student_> 没有
<student_> apt-get
<snax> `dpkg -l | grep locales`  stalls
<snax> DasEi: sorry it wasn't emmiting a url
<snax> where do I get this url.  from stdout ?
<DasEi> snax: yes, tty
<snax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646958/
<DasEi> snax: anyway, for now remove cups until issue is solved, check by a test what else would be removed :
<DasEi> snax: sudo apt-get remove --purge cups --dry-run
<zruty> What program can I use to test webcam functions?
<snax> ok I ran apt-get remove cups.  how does that get my headers ?
<DasEi> snax: did it suggest to remove anymore than cups ?
<qin> zruty: cheese, camorama, mplayer, vlc.
<DasEi> snax: is there a reason for backports enabled ?
<snax> no
<puxtun> Hi all!
<zruty> qin: Thanks!
<snax> cups and foo2zjs were all taht were giving me problems.
<wechat> snax: what is with locales?
<DasEi> snax: to to more than cups ?
<dsnyders> HI all!  My Thunderbird install claims to be 2.0.0.24, but the Mozilla website has Thunderbird at version 5.  Is this normal?
<snax> wechat: I don't even know what locales are.  I just put the linux disk in and clicked install.
<wechat> snax: reconfigure them
<DasEi> snax: no* to more than cups ?*
<qin> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 10705 kB, installed size 29612 kB
<snax> DasEi: sorry?  what does that mean?
<qin> dsnyders: ^^^
<DasEi> snax: did the test removal suggest removing more than just cups ?
<q_a_z_steve> How do I go about setting up a linux server with the ability of providing a network boot option to clients on the LAN?
<snax> DasEi: no
<DasEi> snax: sudo apt-get remove --purge cups
<snax> I removed backports becuase https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros recomended I uncomment everything.
<puxtun> q_a_z_steve, look for "ltsp server"
<dsnyders> qin, so I should be at Version 3.1.11?
<DasEi> snax:gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<qin> dsnyders: Do you use 11.04?
<Mugg> What is the version name of ubuntu 11.04?
<wechat> snax: sudo dpkg --configure cups
<qin> !11.04 > Mugg
<ubottu> Mugg, please see my private message
<OerHeks>    q_a_z_steve you want pxe boot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE
<DasEi> snax: line 38,39 put a # in front of that lines (http://paste.ubuntu.com/646958/)
<wechat> snax: sources.list doesn't matter there
<snax> ok
<dsnyders> qin, my About Ubuntu says 9.10
<DasEi> snax: save file, close gedit
<DasEi> snax: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wechat> snax: you have to finish installation of cups and the second package or force remove them or configure locales (languages)
<qin> dsnyders: It is !End-of-Life, upgrade to get support.
<snax> wechat: You mean linux isn't dones installing?
<snax> this is a fresh installation btw.
<q_a_z_steve> puxtun OerHeks thanks guys, I googled and was definitely overwhelmed.
<wechat> snax: packages for _dpkg_ are not finally_ installed
<zruty> qin: Perfect! Thanks again!
<Poindexter_> .
<qin> zruty: Anytime, mate.
<Sausagez> Hey im having some problems with Kbuntu..
<Python> what do you hate on Ubuntu (not trolling just opinions)
<Sausagez> i cannot find a service using sudo..
<qin> !ot > Python
<ubottu> Python, please see my private message
<Python> ok
<qin> Sausagez: What service?
<Sausagez> Beryl
<Sausagez> I want to Cube out my Desktop
<Sausagez> <--- Linux Newb
<Sausagez> Hence Kbuntu
<DasEi> snax: still error about foomatic ?
<wechat> snax: ?
<Sausagez> ANd i heard Centos is good.
<wechat> Sausagez: and hard with no music support
<Poindexter_> Centos is Red Hat.
<qin> Sausagez: Beryl is fork of compiz, and not sure it is developed on its own, install ccsm
<Sausagez> Oh ok
<kinheads> my mouse pad is glitching badly, it keeps right clicking when i tap the touch pad, but it is only supposed to left click and it is clicking randomly, do i have to just use my wired mouse?
<Poindexter_> Don't waste your breath on Centos.
<alazare619> how can i make xubuntu a server os ie a ftp / webserver
<puxtun> alazare619, very easy. run "sudo tasksel" and just install what you needed
<puxtun> alazare619, ftp is "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<kinheads> my mouse pad is glitching badly, it keeps right clicking when i tap the touch pad, but it is only supposed to left click and it is clicking randomly, do i have to just use my wired mouse?
<kinheads> please just tell me something
<alazare619> thanks puxtun
<Polah> puxtun, alazare619: There's a lot of FTP programs out there. Not just proftpd
<pp7> how do you adjust the touchpad sensitivity?  not cursor movement but how sensitive it is to touch?
<Sausagez> So is ccsm a service i have to sudo it ?
<HackerII> Sausagez   compiz for kubuntu  thats what it is
<qin> alazare619: There is help for LAMP (web-server) on help.ubuntu.com, you should read it to know how to configure apache and gang.
<Sausagez> Ok so how do i install it ?
<HackerII> look in kpackage manager
<snax> ok so I installed mplayer and emacs with out dpkg errors.  But I still need linux headers.
<qin> Sausagez: No, it is manager (of plugins) of compiz
<Sausagez> ok kool
<snax> DasEi & wechat ^
<kinheads> my mouse pad is glitching badly, it keeps right clicking when i tap the touch pad, but it is only supposed to left click and it is clicking randomly, do i have to just use my wired mouse?
<kinheads> guys
<kinheads> at least say "you're srewed"
<wechat> snax: here
<HackerII> lol your not, its just there isn't some one here to help with that specific problem
<Sausagez> Ok installing
<alazare619> in taskel whats considered the fileserver and webserver?
<alazare619> im using xubuntu
<HackerII> Sausagez  also, make sure you install compiz-settings-manager
<alazare619> so is it basic ubuntu server?
<DasEi> snax: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<qin> kinheads: Patience, but /var/log/... kern.log syslog and messages may help, as changing configuration of pad (left-handed) to see what will happend.
<Sausagez> thats whats installing now
<Sausagez> there is something else i need to install also ?
<qin> !lamp | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kinheads> qin, not sure how to get those outputs, and i have tried switching the pad :) thanks been coming here a few days
<wechat> Dasie: headers-$`uname -r`
<HackerII> you in then Sausagez  , just take some time to learn it, you'll get the hang of it, also, if you want, install fusion-icon, once its installed, you can find settings easier from there.
<Sausagez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sausagez> simple-ccsm: Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Sausagez> Depends: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<qin> kinheads: cd /var/log and tail -f <choosen_log> (Ctrl-c to escape)
<qin> Sausagez: How did you install it?
<Sausagez> it stopped
<Sausagez> and gave me that error message
<Sausagez> A package dependency could not be found.
<Sausagez> More information is available in the detailed report.
<qin> Sausagez: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<kinheads> how do i copy paste
<Sausagez> niceee
<vii> why does acpi=off fix my touch pad issues ??
<qin> kinheads: In terminal: Shift-Ctrl-c/v
<Sausagez> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Sausagez> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Sausagez> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Sausagez> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Sausagez> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<kinheads> in xchat
<FloodBot1> Sausagez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sausagez> oops sorry
<kinheads> i cant copy in xchat
<Sausagez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sausagez>  simple-ccsm : Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Sausagez> Depends: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Sausagez> E: Broken packages
<qin> Sausagez: Did you get any errs from update? try: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove
<qin> kinheads: No idea, does hightlight and middle-click work?
<Sausagez> Removing linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic ...
<kinheads> qin nope
<michael12311> i have ubuntu server install, and i would like to stream my mpeg2(.mpg) movies over the internet to my school. what server application(or anything for that matter) would do this? i think it would need to be compressed.
<qin> kinheads: hm... /j #xchat ?
<Sausagez> ok done
<Sausagez> now reinstall the updates ?
<qin> michael12311: nc, mplayer, vlc, or more complex, webserver
<qin> Sausagez: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<snax> DasEi: I was able to install linux-image-generic but no luck on linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<snax> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.27.7-smp
<snax> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-2.6.27.7-smp'
<gynx> opera?
<DasEi> snax: did the generic header install ?
<michael12311> qin: any suggestions on compressing it?
<michael12311> qin: preferably in place, so i don't have extra files lying around
<funkyHat> pp7: use synclient to edit EdgeMotionMinZ or EdgeMotionMaxZ
<snax> DasEi: you mean linux-image-generic? yes.
<Sausagez> ok done qin
<qin> michael12311: Compressing? ffmpeg and mencoder can do a lot, but rather not on fly.
<Sausagez> what next ?
<DasEi> snax: got to reboot to use latest kernel w headers; close / save apps, sudo reboot, there you are
<qin> Sausagez: Do you have synaptic?
<Sausagez> no
<snax> DasEi: oh right.  brb.
<michael12311> qin: i just don't know if my internet connection will support a 6gb(total) stream
<qin> Sausagez: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<alazare619> whats the guide to lamp?
<alazare619> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DasEi> !lamp
<charley> hellow, im trying to change permissions on a .exe file, im doing "chmod +x fliepath/filename" but it wont work, anything im doing wrong???
<Sausagez> nope
<qin> michael12311: Mirrors, or cheap vps?
<Sausagez> same error
<Sausagez> and it gives me the same error for synaptic
<colin_> hello
<michael12311> qin: self hosted at my house. i would like to stream to my school.
<Sausagez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sausagez>  simple-ccsm : Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Sausagez>                Depends: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<colin_> goodnight
<SuperMiguel> charley, u trying to run it?
<DasEi> charley: not needed for a wine file, rather own it to regular user btw. but in a path with write-permissions
<qin> Sausagez: paste.ubuntu.com?
<DasEi> put*
<SuperMiguel> charley, just wine it
<charley> SuperMiguel,  it says something about the execute bit
<SuperMiguel> charley, u did wine <file path>
<Sausagez> saying broken packages
<charley> SuperMiguel, it works that way, but id like to just double click it
<androidbruce> anyone care to help me with my fstab, i want it to mount my media drive to /media/files/ and I want it r/w for all users
<qin> michael12311: What upstream? There is many free webhostings with php, so easy to set proper steam, you need 100kbps for each connection and average video quality.
<qin> Sausagez: In synaptic, fix broken
<HackerII> brb
<michael12311> qin: i am happy with a 1mb upstream from the house to the school. won't mpeg2 take more than 100kbps?
<Sausagez> i dont have it
<Sausagez> it wont install
<Sausagez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646970/
<cypha> can I highlight with the keyboard alone?
<pedroalex> noite
<qin> michael12311: 1 mega bit? It is 130 kile byte.
<michael12311> qin: yes 1 mbit/s. i've read that you need more like 2-4mbit/s for mpeg 2
<charley> hellow, im trying to change permissions on a .exe file, im doing "chmod +x fliepath/filename" but it wont work, anything im doing wrong???
<DasEi> charley: not needed for a wine file, rather own it to regular user btw. put in a path with write-permissions
<Sausagez> ok synaptic is installing qin
<DasEi> charley: mkdir ~/wineEXE
<Sausagez> ok done
<charley> DasEi, will I have to move the file?
<DasEi> charley: cp /Path/toYour/exe/whatever.exe  ~/wineEXE && chown $USER ~/wineEXE/whatever.exe
<raden> how can i move the gnome launcher ?
<qin> michael12311: It is hard to provide high quality stream on home connection, best bet is to reduce quality, or get server with good connection.
<Doinkle> Hi.  Is there any way to modify Evince presets?  I would like to be able to have .PNG as a default format to save images.  Thanks!
<qin> Sausagez: Just open ccsm as user and use plugins you like.
<Sausagez> how ?
<michael12311> qin: i will look into convert/stream. vlc might be able to do what i'm looking for. i just want to keep this accessible to only me and be somewhat easy to open up a movie whenever i feel like it. that way i can watch it wherever instead of having to throw it on an external
<qin> Sausagez: Menu? Alt-F2 and ccsm?
<michael12311> qin: thanks
<komo97> hello, im here to survey, would any of you like to take it, it wont take long
<komo97> make a survey*
<DasEi> !ot > komo97
<ubottu> komo97, please see my private message
<qin> michael12311: then you would be better with gzip and ssh
<OerHeks> komo97 this is the Ubuntu support channel, join #ubuntu-offtopic for survey and opinions
<michael12311> qin: i would have to wait for the download to watch it though?
<Sausagez> qin:  would it be my Graphics card ?
<Sausagez> resolution ?
<qin> michael12311: Not really, since you can open file in mplayer and vlc while downloading.
<michael12311> qin: i'll try it out! thanks
<router> Hi. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04 and it only boots on every other attempt.... i select ubuntu from the bootloader and all that happens is that it gets stuck on a purple screen.... please help!
<qin> Sausagez: Em? Why graphic card?
<snax> hi
<qin> router: fsck? boot to grub (hold shift), press "e", and remove "splash" option, and boot.
<router> qin: I'll try that
<router> qin: what is fsck?
<aarcane> so I'm looking at an overview page on launchpad for a project..  how do I obtain the source .deb and build it ?
<qin> router: dmseg, and other logs in /var/log may help to figure whats wrong.
<snax> DasEi: how can I remove the generic headers.  I forgot to mention that I was working from a chroot.  I think i should use te orignal ones
<update> does anyone here use vimperator for firefox on ubuntu?
<snax> actually I'll just keep generic
<raden> unity launcher cannot be moved ??? for real ???
<update> and found that it makes firefox very slow
<raden> Are we living in a windows world again ?
<router> qin: also, I left my computer and came to find it locked and had to restart the computer because it would not unlock
<andrea> hola a todos!!!
<snax> linux-headers-`uname -r` is finally installing
<DasEi> snax: are you using a powerpc ? else generic should be default , as there seem to be no smp-headers
<DasEi> snax: be fine then
<Guest12168> hola a todos!!!
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<omar> hola a todos!!
<Doinkle> raden, apparently it can
<update> why is vimperator making me browser so slow????
<Doinkle> update, this is ubuntu support not firefox :/
<omar> Consulta: tengo problemas con el receptor de señal de internet inalámbrica, a veces capta y muchas no, ahora estoy con una antena usb
<qin> router: That may be few reasons.
<router> like?
<omar> quiero arreglar eso, pero no se hacerlo
<qin> router: Not reloaded modules, ram leak, overheating, etc
<router> hmmm
<qin> router: Log are first to check, just after update/upgrade.
<omar> sorry, i dnot english, sorry, a other chanel, thanks
<raden> Doinkle, How can it  ?
<Doinkle> raden, google:  how to move unity launcher
<qin> Unity channel have to be vary sad place.
<smw> Anyone know how to make linux use a certain resolution for the virtual terminals? vga=ask is "no longer supported". I have the box hooked up to a tv which will take very few resolutions and which is known to work at 1280x720 @ 60Hz
<smw> it also works at whatever resolution grub is working so I can change boot parameters
<qin> smw: farmebuffer? setupcon? I like this how to: http://goo.gl/CWI2F that for ati/nvidia, but can be used anyway.
<Doinkle> Hi.  Is there any way to modify Evince presets?  I would like to be able to have .PNG as a default format to save images.  Thanks!
<alazare619> im trying to install a fileserver FTP and SMB any ideas how to on xubuntu i looked in taskel but no beano
<alazare619> bueno
<smw> qin, I need to do it at boot. I am unable to get a terminal on the screen
<qin> smw: How it boot with "text"?
<aku_> i want indonesia channel
<Aranel> After a filesystem check, now I lost my basket notes, all plasma related settings and kdewallet passwords. Where they are located and how can I bring them back?
<Jordan_U> !id | aku_
<ubottu> aku_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<gynx> wah ada yg dari Indo
<qin> alazare619: sudo apt-get install ftp-server
<smw> qin, id doesn't boot with text. All I see is the grub menu
<p_res> anyone here use wicd ?
<smw> qin, I want to modify the kernel parameters so I can boot it
<Trfsrfr> Is a download for 10.10 still available somewhere?
<xangua> !anyone | p_res
<ubottu> p_res: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xangua> Trfsrfr: yes
<frax> is there a particular filesystem that works best for a /var partition?
<xangua> google ubuntu 10.10 download
<p_res> that is the rea question. does anyone in here use wicd ?
<p_res> simple question
<puxtun> frax, reiserfs
<dainghia> hey
<Trfsrfr> xangua, thank you. I am thinking 11.04 is very buggy. Would you agree? Also - I am a rookie to linux.
<Jordan_U> puxtun: frax: I wouldn't recommend reiserfs for any use at this point. It's been in decline since Hans was convicted.
<qin> smw: What about some safe vga=771 or 773 ?
<dainghia> ext4
<p_res> ok here's my question. how do i see what dns servers my system in using?
<puxtun> p_res, /etc/resolv.conf
<smw> qin, afaik it only accepts 480p or 720p
<Jordan_U> frax: I would personally go with ext4. It performs well for most workloads, is reliable, and is well supported.
<p_res> thank you puxtun. ;-)
<p_res> that's what i wanted.
<smw> qin, currently I am looking into typing blindly into the terminal :-)
<frax> Jordan_U: alright, I'll go with that. Thanks
<Jordan_U> frax: You're welcome.
<xangua> Trfsrfr: there is also Long Term Support 10.04 , 3 years of support and you can upgrade directly to the next LTS 12.04
<Doinkle> p_res, i used to use it, dont anymore
<xangua> Trfsrfr: otherwise you will need to upgrade to 11.04, 11.10, 12.04
<p_res> Doinkle: no worries mate.
<Trfsrfr> xangua, are you recommending a newb like me use a a LTS version?
<xangua> Trfsrfr: only if you don't wanna go thru 11.04
<coconutz> hey. i got a assembla svn repo and i want to make cron job to push every day a version of it to my machine, i should use svn checkout myrepo.com ?
<xangua> Trfsrfr: you can neither stick to 10.10 for ever, only one year and a half support
<lucascastro> does someone know about the problem with mouse on ubuntu? the mouse  stops working.
<Trfsrfr> xangua, 11.04 is pretty much all I know. But I find it buggy..I lose things, web pages arent visible until I'm restarting, the taskbar changes at random...
<dstufft> I'm having an issue. Compiz keeps locking up my computer and I have to ctrl alt f4 and kill -9 compiz to get a responsive desktop again (and then I Have to reboot because killing it messes things up majorly)
<lucascastro> and I need to remove de module(rmmod) and get the modole up (modprobe) and so the mouse come back to work.
<dstufft> it's using 100% cpu when I have to kill it
<nit-wit> dstufft, how are you confirming that compiz is the problem?
<dstufft> nit-wit: top shows compiz is using 100% cpu whenever my desktop locks up, and if I kill -9 compiz responsiveness is restored
<dstufft> it's not immediate
<dstufft> it's seemingly random when it starts to happen, but once it happens the only thing that restores responsiveness is killing compiz or rebooting
<zoLevDotCom> rebooting is better
<dstufft> well yea, because not having compiz sucks, but rebooting is a bad fix too :p
<zoLevDotCom> ;-)
<karex> lucascastro: i don't know your problem, but my mouse has the problem with power
<dstufft> it's probably something I did when I installed it. Not sure what though D:
<karex> lucascastro: i mean usb autosuspend
<lucascastro> Karex: but did you need reload the module to it come back to work?
<karex> lucascastro: no, I only need to plug it out and in again :)
<lucascastro> karex: I see... I'll take a look on devices log to try to find out what is happening.
<dbruns> if I have 32 bit ubuntu with PAE kernal, why am I only showing 4GB of memory when I have 8GB installed?
<quiescens> is it actually booting the pae kernel?
<dbruns> quiescens, not sure how to find that out.. its a standard install of ubuntu 11.04
<Jordan_U> dbruns: What is the output of uname -m ?
<dbruns> Jordan_U, i686
<dbruns> Jordan_U, did you mean uname -v?     #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 16:54:49 UTC 2011
<Jordan_U> dbruns: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<dstufft> now my entire computer is hardcore lagging,though this time it's Xorg and it's chewing up 68% cpu atm
<quiescens> uname -a might show
<dbruns> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/aRwC32y3
<Jordan_U> dbruns: Well, it looks like you only have PAE kernels, so you should be using PAE.
<dbruns> Jordan_U, yeah.. thats what I was thinking :-)
<alazare619> whats a good ftp server for xubuntu?
<dbruns> Jordan_U, yet.. free -m shows only 4GB...  windows 7 recognizes all 8GB and the post screen shows 8GB
<Jordan_U> dbruns: Do you get any output from "grep -i -o PAE /proc/cpuinfo | head -1" ?
<divyesh> Is there any way in v4l2 to display webcam raw buffer in a window by native way, without using getframe and display on window, something like directshow
<dbruns> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> dbruns: No idea why it isn't working then :(
<Duran> Hello
<dbruns> Any reason not to use the 64 Bit kernal now?   its been many years since I used a linux desktop.. I use linux servers daily though
<Mike9866> My new laptop fan is constantly running, even when it does need to. Can anyone help?
<Mike9866> does not need to*
<Duran> anyone out there familiar with compiling alephone for Ubuntu? I've tried other methods, but nothing works out
<hvafaen> hey anyone know why rsyslogd likes to spin up all my drives once a day? kinda annoying
<hvafaen> the message i get in syslog is : rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<acr> hvafaen may be HUPed by logrotate
<syclopse> Hi, I am new to SDL so can anybody tell me how to display the raw buffer containing image data on the SDL_Surface.?
<hvafaen> acr: could that be why it wants to start all my drives at the same time?
<hvafaen> dont really need any of the logs so if possible i could disable it
<acr> hvafaen this happen on clients or server?
<hvafaen> its a server install... only terminal .. i use it as a fileserver
<hvafaen> slightly annoying when 14 drives spin up at the same time=P vibrations!
<acr> hvafaen it's is raid?
<hvafaen> nope
<hvafaen> single drives only
<acr> hvafaen and where mounted?
<hvafaen> in my home folder
<hvafaen> clr
<hvafaen> lol ops
<lorddelta> Excuse me. Is there a proper way to enable unicode support for ubuntu? I'm running 11.04, and I can't get á´¥ to display properly (\u1d25)
<Jordan_U> lorddelta: What is it supposed to be?
<lorddelta> Its a "Latin letter ain"
<pyroscope> lorddelta: you need a font that supports the unicode level at hand
<vehemoth> where are you trying to get it to display?
<aarcane> after I build packages using apt-get -b source packagename, where do I find the resultant .deb(s) ?
<lorddelta> vehemoth: just in plain gtk windows
<lorddelta> pyroscope: where would I go to change the system font?
<syclopse> Hi, I am new to SDL so can anybody tell me how to display the raw buffer containing image data on the SDL_Surface.?
<vehemoth> right click on desktop
<lorddelta> vehemoth: e.g. this pidgin window, gedit, etc.
<vehemoth> okay
<vehemoth> right click on desktop, what options are there?
<aarcane> syclopse, try #sdl or #yourlanguage
<dsnyders> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Duran> does anyone know how to compile code? trying to put together an open source game
<syclopse> thank you
<jeff__> hi guys
<jeff__> i can't ping or dig my server from internet, only from lan
<WindowsMojave> I love netsplits
<xangua> !compile | Duran
<ubottu> Duran: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jeff__> any hint? can't ping my server, neither dig it
<lorddelta> vehemoth: sorry, I don't seem to have a "desktop" what's more I tried using gconf to "show_desktop" and a bunch of stuff crasehd.
<vehemoth> you don't have a desktop? as in it's command line?
<lorddelta> vehemoth: not quite, I have wallpaper etc.
<lorddelta> vehemoth: no icons
<vehemoth> okay
<Chipzzz> jeff__: You can't ping from outside a LAN to a server inside but you can dig it if you set up port forwarding on the router
<jeff__> nope
<Chipzzz> ?
<jeff__> can't ping or dig
<lorddelta> vehemoth: if it helps any I believe I have gtk3 on here, but I'm running gnome-panel/ubuntu session.
<Chipzzz> you should be able to dig if you set up port forwarding on the router... nothing you do will enable ping, though
<vehemoth> lordelta: try System->Preferences->Appearance
<lorddelta> vehemoth: nice pop-up box telling me gnome-appearance-properties is not a command
<syclopse> is there any way to display raw buffer to window using v4l2.?
<lorddelta> vehemoth: maybe gnome-tweak tool?
<Chipzzz> jeff__: you have to dig the ip of the router, btw
<vehemoth> lorddelta: you could try that
<lorddelta> vehemoth: I've got default font, document font, monospace font, window title font...
<lorddelta> vehemoth: right, unless you have any recommendations for solid unicode supported fonts I guess I'll play around here.
<lorddelta> vehemoth: thnx
<vehemoth> lorddelta: that's alright :)
<jeff__> Chipzzz, try to dig 186.215.98.2 or 186.215.98.3
<mnewton> Hey guys can you help me with some Joomla stuff?
<mnewton>  I need help rewriting urls. I want this http://shshealth.site11.com/2011-06-27-03-16-42/introduction-to-course to go to this http://shshealth.site11.com/introduction-to-course
<mnewton>  how do i do this?
<FloodBot1> mnewton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnewton> Hey guys can you help me with some Joomla stuff?
<mnewton>  I need help rewriting urls. I want this http://shshealth.site11.com/2011-06-27-03-16-42/introduction-to-course to go to this http://shshealth.site11.com/introduction-to-course
<mnewton>  how do i do this?
<jeff__> kick him :(
<Chipzzz> jeff__: they both work
<Chipzzz> mnewton: try at #joomla
<alazare619> im installing proftp whats it better to run it as
<alazare619> inted
<alazare619> or standalone?
<mnewton> Chipzzz, I tried - no one is listening
<seangrove> If I can ping google/archive.ubuntu.com etc., and I can ssh out from my machine, but I can't do apt-get update, what does this suggest besides iptables?
<dpb_> seangrove: what do you get from apt-get update?
<Chipzzz> mnewton: you'll have to wait until morning... it's considered rude to ask things that far off-topic here
<mnewton> ok
<seangrove> dpb_: http://pastie.org/2235509
<jamesbond2> alazare619: depends on how much traffic and ftp sessions
<alazare619> well not often
<alazare619> once a few weeks
<alazare619> just around the house between phone and pc
<dpb_> and can you ping any of the names/IPs listed?
<jamesbond2> for low traffic/ftp sessions use inetd
<alazare619> got an android phone id like to transfer music to over wifi
<seangrove> yup!
<seangrove> I can ping all of them
<alazare619> and for some reason samba blows over to android phones idk why
<jamesbond2> for high traffic use standalone
<dpb_> I'm having trouble contacting us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com... (over http)
<seangrove> I believe you have to be inside of the ec2 network
<dpb_> The others are working fine for me
<dpb_> K figured it was something like that
<Chipzzz> dpb_ server is down... I can't ping it
<seangrove> It seems to curl decently inside
<dpb_> K, so you have tested http, not just ping, I'm getting from that statement. :)
<alazare619> i got a odd fealing my modem is restarting cause of excessive udp sessions when torrenting ne ideas how to limit udp activity with torrents?
<seangrove> Heh
<seangrove> Well, it's a bit complicated
<seangrove> I'm using lxc, and from the host, I can apt-get update just fine, and curl works
<seangrove> from inside of the container, I can ping, but can't seem to get any http traffic out
<Chipzzz> it connects but does not return data to wget and a web browser does not show any response
<nick123> hello
<JoAnneThrax> Hi, everyone.  Is there a Lucid package that has nm-applet contained?
<dpb_> I've googled it, but am unfamiliar with lxc practically.  Sounds like you could have some kind of iptables mess going on as you first stated.  I'm not going to be much help, sorry. :(
<Chipzzz> JoAnneThorax: it's in  network-manager-gnome
<d_atharva_> Hi.....I got aquestion in my mind....Whydoes ubuntu does not include plugins like mp3,rar etc. (which I have to download each time after its installation). Is there any reason for it ?
<JoAnneThrax> Chipzzz: Gracias.
<Chipzzz> de nada
<alazare619> flash mp3 rar etc
<alazare619> are all non-free
<alazare619> there license doesnt make them free to include
<alazare619> thus you have to get them from the source ie lame mp3 win rar and adobe flash
<alazare619> pretty much there eula reads like this
<KM0201> d_atharva_: if you pay attention while installing... since like 10.04 i think.. there's a box that says "click here if you wish to download/install nonfree multimedia codecs" (basicallyt hats what it says)
<KM0201> if you're not checking that box.. ou only have yourself to blame
<alazare619> it is free to use but without written consent by the creator you may not incorporate these into your own software
<KM0201> d_atharva_: beyond that, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrictd-extras   will install just about everything you need, w/o scouring the internnet to install them.
<d_atharva_> <alazare619> : So these plugins should also not be  in remastered ubuntu's like zorin etc.....(Which are installed in it)...So do they have licence of giving it with their remastered product ?
<alazare619> to be honest d_atharva_ i have no idea
<alazare619> im guessing they have some kind of agreement
<alazare619> or they remake it like debian does under there own name
<alazare619> debian uses iceweasel wich is the same as ff
<alazare619> they might do similar
<d_atharva_> hmmm....ok
<jvgeli> I am running Natty on a laptop, but whenever I boot on Battery Natty freezes on the log in screen. The odd thing is when I boot windows first, reboot then log in to Natty it goes through. Already tried downgrading pm_util to lucid version, didnt work.
<alazare619> how do you quit with xchat with a reason?
<nit-wit> alazare619, right click-setings prefernces
<gechmog> Hi, I'm running 10.04 and I needed to repair a some boot files, and I just inserted my live cd, how do I get to 'recovery mode'?
<gechmog> All I see is 'Try ubuntu'
<gechmog>  and 'install'
<Lasers> gechmog: Alternate CD, broooo.
<gechmog> Lasers: I downloaded the wrong one? D:
<gechmog> :'(
<Jordan_U> gechmog: What problem are you having with "boot files"?
<Lasers> gechmog: LiveCD is for LiveCD. :(
<nit-wit> gechmog, are you trying to reload grub to boot?
<Lasers> !recovery | gechmog
<ubottu> gechmog: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<gechmog> Can I have a link to the alternate install cd download page? :D
<Lasers> gechmog: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<Jordan_U> gechmog: You don't need the alternate CD to fix things, it just makes it easier.
<Jordan_U> gechmog: What problem are you having with "boot files"?
<gechmog> nit-wit: Jordan_U : Basically I installed an update and then when I restarted I get thrown into some type of shell.  It has (something-here) and I can't do anyhting.
<suresh> I have problem in wireless for hp g42?
<gechmog> Lasers: Thank you so much ^.^
<Lasers> gechmog: You probably should answer Jordan_U's question about your issues with "boot files"
<gechmog> Jordan_U: It basically says 'can't locate /init/' -- I can check real fast if you'd like and read you the message?
<nit-wit> gechmog, is this a wubi install?
<suresh> I have problem in wireless for hp g42?  plz help
<jvgeli> I am running Natty on a laptop, but whenever I boot on Battery Natty freezes on the log in screen. The odd thing is when I boot windows first, reboot then log in to Natty it goes through. Already tried downgrading pm_util to lucid version, didnt work.
<gechmog> nit-wit: No, this is just a recovery I need to make
<nit-wit> gechmog, personally I and I suspect others would like to see the boot script run.   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> gechmog, this script will give you a text file of what is where to pastebin.
<gechmog> nit-wit: Okay.
<nit-wit> gechmog, you also clear up whether you want the OS running or recovering stuff from it as well.
<JohanSJA> hi, what do it means by 'compose' key in this tutorial? https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/tips-specialchars.html
<JohanSJA> which key is it referring to?
<JohanSJA> i know that 'windows' is referred as 'meta' or 'super' key sometimes
<JohanSJA> so what is a 'compose' key?
<gechmog> nit-wit: I am also trying to get the OS running, so that I can get my data... I hope.
<gechmog> :P
<nit-wit> gechmog, thanks for clearing that up, the script should get us the info we need.
<Chipzzz> JohanSJA: It combines multiple keystrokes similar to windows' alt-numpad sequesces except that it adds things like acutes and backquotes on top of letters
<Chipzzz> (sequences)
<JohanSJA> Chipzzz: thanks
<gechmog> nit-wit: So, I am on my laptop now, and the infected comp has no networking ability, after I recover and all is working and I run that script, would you still get what you need? :S
<Chipzzz> :)
<gechmog> *infected-troubled
<gechmog> poor choice of word on my part
<nit-wit> gechmog, I suggested the script as it is a unknown as to what has happened, it is for getting you back in with the correct fix.
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<JohanSJA> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a totally new laptop. During the installation stage, I started thinking about the disk partitioning issue. Should I go for 'Default - use all' (which results in one large / partition and 4GB swap) or 'Manual partitioning (10GB for /, 4GB for swap, rest for /home)?
<gechmog> oh ok
<laserbled> Hi, anyone using wink here - I cant get to install it - it says 2 packages missing - installed it but still says the same
<NielsMkn> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit?
<pepito141> can anyone help a noob with a version selection?
<alazare619> NielsMkn,  as far as i know thats impossible without alot of work
<JohanSJA> I have been using the 'manual partitioning' so far but I am wondering if it really worth effort to manually partitioning them.
<NielsMkn> and its impossible to run 64 bit apps on 32 bit ones :(
<wildbat1> JohanSJA: i will go for manual
<pepito141> i just inherited an alienware i7 and want to replace vista with 11.04 but should i choose 64 bit?
<NielsMkn> pepito you must be having more than 4 GB RAM
<NielsMkn> so you should definetely go for 64 bit
<pepito141> ok.  thanks,  i will check now
<nit-wit> JohanSJA, that is sort of a personal preference really. What do you want?
<JohanSJA> wildbat1: I have been told that separating / and /home would be ideal but confused why Ubuntu didn't use that as their default
<Chipzzz> JohanSJA: I usually use a relatively small partition for the system (/), a swap disk 1 or 2 times the size of ram, and the rest /home
<RenatoSilva> is there any way to get  the ip of an interface using the name contained in /etc/network/interfaces rather than what pops up into ifconfig?
<pepito141> NielsMkn - i have exactly 4gb ram.  enough? or go with 32bit?
<wildbat1> JohanSJA: there is many thing Ubuntu / other OS should do but that don't, like windows ~ it won't have D: by default ~
<NielsMkn> Go with 64 bit
<JohanSJA> nit-wit: Just try to understand why Ubuntu didn't use a better partitioning scheme for Default. And why separating / and /home is a more ideal situation?
<NielsMkn> 32 bit will allow you to only use 3 GB RAM, 1 GB will be wasted
<Jordan_U> RenatoSilva: What do you mean by "using the name contained in /etc/network/interfaces"? What is wrong with ifconfig?
<pepito141> ok thanks.  logging off and starting the d/l!  cant wait!
<nit-wit> JohanSJA, better is a subjective.;)
<NielsMkn> Good Luck :)
<JohanSJA> nit-wit: perhaps it is.
<pepito141> :-)
<DefTone> can someone help me please...i haven't used ubuntu in a few years
<vehemoth> NielsMKn: 64bit uses around twice as much ram
<Chipzzz> JohanSJA: if you trash your kernel, restoring it is easier/safer if it is on its own disk... /home is protected
<JohanSJA> Chipzzz: I normally allocate around 10GB for / and 2xram for swap and rest for /home
<nit-wit> JohanSJA, I use the one partition, I have evrything off the computer it is full of OS's mainly.
<alazare619> i really wish i would of made my home directory its own partition...
<NielsMkn> vehemoth, you sure?
<gechmog> nit-wit: I guess I should have been more clear (sorry), but i have no networking what so ever to download your script, so I also have no ability to paste it on pastebin as well. :(
<NielsMkn> I was using 10.10 64 bit before this
<Chipzzz> JohanSJA: that sounds about right
<gechmog> I'm in a BusyBox with the whole (initramfs) thing
<nit-wit> gechmog, how are you talking to us now?
<DefTone> i have a crappy toshiba netbook that has windows 7 starter on it. i loaded ubuntu netbook remix from usb and am trying to recover my files by copying them to a 500gb flash drive
<NielsMkn> and I had no such ram hogging issues
<Jordan_U> vehemoth: NielsMkn: 64 bit does not use even close to twice as much RAM. Pointers are twice as large but pointers are only a small fraction of data stored in RAM.
<blag> according to this page, ktechlab has been 'superseded' https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/ktechlab/0.3.7-9ubuntu1 , can anybody tell why or with what package?
<gechmog> I can't even mount a usb device.
<ejv> for the majority, the community clearly thought that the default of combining root and home is satisfactory. devoting /home to a seperate partition does allow you to thoroughly trash your installation without impacting your personal files (in most cases)
<gechmog> nit-wit: I'm on my laptop now.
<NielsMkn> Thanks for clearing that Jordan_U :)
<nit-wit> gechmog, can you boot a live cd on the infected computer and plug a usb into it.
<Jordan_U> NielsMkn: You're welcome.
<gechmog> nit-wit: My desktop is what is having the problem, but after scowering the forums it seems all I need is a alternate cd as you so kindly linked to me. :D
<JohanSJA> Chipzzz: ya. Just wondering if this is a more recommended way of partitioning a new drive when Ubuntu just go with 1 partition
<gechmog> nit-wit: sure
<alazare619> i have to say tho xubuntus ram usage is not that much less then gnome it is definetly faster and snappier
<alazare619> the boot is slow as hell tho for some reason idk why compared to gnome the boot is wayyyy slower
<alazare619> but once loaded its waaaaaay snappier
<DefTone> nit-wit: is there a way to look in a windows partition and get my music and videos?
<NielsMkn> well I am all for ubuntu classic
<alazare619> i can tell this case i can actually play html5 videos ow
<alazare619> cause...
<alazare619> and now
<nit-wit> gechmog, I doubt the alt cd is the answer to be honest it is probably simpler then that. Use the thumb to transfer the script download to the bad computer, on the live desktop=cd booted, then transfer it back to the laptop, and paste it here.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<JohanSJA> DefTone: you should be able to access your windows partition easily in Ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: I mean exactly as stated, imagine an interface is called dsl-provider in interfaces file, but pops up as ppp0 in ifconfig because pppoe is stupid
<DefTone> how so JohanSJA ?
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: so I need to hook an interface through what's in interfaces file
<DefTone> i can see it in disk utility.....is there a way to open it up and copy files to a flash drive?
<JohanSJA> DefTone: you are in your Ubuntu right now? Just find it in your Nautilus.
<JohanSJA> you should have all your drive listed at the sidebar of nautilus (file manager)
<RenatoSilva> Jordan_U: just like ifup/down does. In the example, it'd be ifup/down dsl-proviver BUUUUT ifconfig ppp0!
<onats> hey guys, where is the applications, system in the 11.04 version?
<Chipzzz> DefTone: you probaby have to 'mount' it... see 'man mount'
<onats> its a big change against previous versions
<DefTone> how do i get to nautilus?
<majid7> hi
<DefTone> i'm on netbook remix....ugh
<DefTone> i think i'm kinda limited....darn
<majid7> ahhh
<Chipzzz> :(
<majid7> bad ui
<majid7> ubuntu
<DefTone> is there a light version of ubuntu i can put on a 2GB Stick?
<nit-wit> onats, little box in left panel with"+"
<DefTone> only way i can get this netbook going
<alazare619> DefTone,  could try netbook edition
<DefTone> i'm on netbook remix now alazare619
<alazare619> DefTone,  or do debian minimal using the unetbootin to install
<nit-wit> DefTone, fullinstall?
<Chipzzz> DefTone: You might also try either server or alternate... I think they're both pretty small
<alazare619> actually DefTone  id do netinst with unetbootin of debian
<NielsMkn> later guys
<RenatoSilva> anyone with an ADSL connection configured with pppoeconf or something?
<DefTone> so i can't do what i want to do with netbook remix?
<alazare619> ive personally found that debian works alot better for netbooks for some reason then ubuntu no idea why tho
<r3mi> Hey anyone familiar with Guake Terminal?
<r3mi> I want to change the width
<vehemoth> r3mi: can you right click, maybe a settings dialogue
<Chipzzz> r3mi: I'm looking at screen shots & they're all full width... it may not be an option
<r3mi> Hmm, well I can drag the window to change the width, but it resets when I close the program
<Chipzzz> r3mi: on the other hand... it might: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-adjust-guake-terminal-width.html
<vehemoth> r3mi: you could also try tilda
<rkhshm> are there any IDEs for developing html docs on ubuntu
<datang|pergi> rkhshm: what do u mean with html docs?
<rkhshm> datang|pergi: html files
<rkhshm> i'm sorry
<rkhshm> creating html pages without having to go through the hassle of <html>....</html> manually
<rkhshm> just design the interface and IDE takes care of the codes
<datang|pergi> rkhshm: maybe you want to check Kompozer
<rkhshm> what about  bluefish
<datang|pergi> rkhshm: I've never used kompozer intensively
<lewy> ping
<datang|pergi> rkhshm: i've bluefish installed and haven't found the wysiwyg editor
<rkhshm> me too.. i just installed it.
<rkhshm> it just converters the requirements to code.
<rkhshm> not the GUI i want to code
<datang|pergi> rkhshm: it's advisable to type the nick to whom u talk :) or maybe mandatory in this channel
<datang|pergi> rkhshm: if u want to be serious woth html, you should interract directly with <html></html>, I think, personally
<datang|pergi> *with
<onats> anyone know that utility that you can use one mouse / keyboard for multiple machines?
<tobago> someone uses instantbird and can tell me how to force it to raise a popup, if a new message would come in?
<hanthana> Hi
<hanthana> what files I should translate in order to complete Kubuntu installer in my language?
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> join ubuntu-br
<astraljava> rkhshm: I'm not sure about bluefish, but for instance geany knows to automatically insert the closing tag when you type <html>, but only after you've first saved the file with the correct prefix.
<hanthana> s1l3ntW4rr10r: are you refereeing to my question?
<astraljava> rkhshm: As probably most editors work, but have no time to confirm.
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> no
<hanthana> ok :)
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> ^^
<hanthana> guys where i could find l10n help for Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<acr> hanthana what language?
<astraljava> rkhshm: Err.. prefix would be the file extension, ie. .html
<hanthana> acr: si
<hanthana> acr: i want to know the exact files to be translate to get kubuntu in my language
<acr> hanthana is this not done?
<hanthana> acr: i do not know
<hanthana> I want to know the files
<kroq-gar78> hello all. does anybody know why my server is using a "pae" kernel? what's that? why isn't it using a regular kernel?
<YankDownUnder> hanthana, Are you not able to find the "Help" files in the Synaptic Package Manager for your language?
<hanthana> acr: what is the exact place to ask this question if you guys not aware of this
<kroq-gar78> also, it's a makeshift server (a laptop)
<hanthana> I am not a Ubuntu user
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, You should be able to pick which kernel you desire through package management
<hanthana> but I want to localize the installer
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: but what's a "pae" kernel do?
<hanthana> YankDownUnder: acr ^^
<YankDownUnder> PAE = physical address extension
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: what's that mean? I'm no technical expert :(
<rave> Hi guys
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, It means that that particular kernel can make use of memory beyond 4gb
<acr> hanthana english is always excellent choice >_<
<hanthana> acr: where is the file(s)?
<ssfdre38_> the firefox that comes with ubuntu, does that have HTML5 support or is it apache2?
<frax> I'm about to set up Ubuntu with a separately partitioned home directory. Will it wipe the contents of that partition before installing my home folder, or is it safe for me to leave my backup there?
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: ah ok. so is PAE default for ubuntu server installs? I'm 90% sure I have 2GB ram on that computer...
<acr> hanthana look in source
<YankDownUnder> hanthana, That might be something to ask in the dev channel...
<kroq-gar78> ssfdre38_: I think it depends on which version of firefox you're using. If you're using 4 or above, full HTML5 support AFAIK
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, My servers user PAE's...and I don't like using 64bit linux...
<ssfdre38_> kroq-gar78, im using FF5 and its not working for some reason
 * hanthana worried about this #ubutntu channel since none of them not forwarding to proper place
<rave> I have a question, if a software installation was interrupted halfway through, does this mean that files and directories of this package are still left in the filesystem? must i remove them manually?
<YankDownUnder> hanthana, It's up to you to join the #ubuntu-dev channel...no one else.
<hanthana> any way debian and fedora much better than ubuntu supoort
<YankDownUnder> rave, You should be able to correct the installation (in a term, do: sudo apt-get -f install => then retry your installation)
<hanthana> YankDownUnder: I was asking the name of the channel if you do not know the location of the files
<YankDownUnder> hanthana, Well, have fun with Debian and Fedora.
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: ok, but does the server installer do PAE by default? my laptop only has 2GB ram but it's still doing PAE installs by default
<hanthana> after several queries you point the channel name
<YankDownUnder> hanthana, I gave you the name of the channel.
<hanthana> anyway thaks
<rave> YankDownUnder: thank you ill try that
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, If you're absolutely worried about the kernel, use the package management system to change to a different kernel. Easy as that.
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: ok. how do I change the kernel type? the only reason I want to do this is because I am apt-cacher-ng-ing all of my ubuntu computers
<kroq-gar78> so, there would be no problem switching the kernel type, yes?
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, Find the kernel you want in the Synaptic Package Manager, then you'll be able to take it from there. Search on "linux-image"
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, I can't tell you that - there may be programs/services on the server that require the PAE kernel...
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: k thanks dude. do you know of any examples that might require PAE's?
<kroq-gar78> just wonderin
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, Mate, nah, I don't...however, that being said, since I moved all my servers and client's servers to Ubuntu, I let the system determine the necessary kernel as per.
<linux> hello
<linux> fuck
<YankDownUnder> Language...
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: k. thanks a ton for the help :)
<kroq-gar78> lol
<kroq-gar78> !language | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JohnMnemonic> chce mi sie spac. Perl, napisalem Perl dla zmylki, zeby ci, co nie rozumieja jezyka pomysleli, ze zadaje pytanie odnosnie czegos zwiazanego z systemem. O, napisze jeszcze JavaScript, to pomysla, ze naprawde mam jakis problem. Zaczna pisac, zebym pisal po ichniemu jezyku albo poszedl na kanal z rodakami, ale oczywiscie tam mnie zjeby zablokowali, stare konie, a zachowuja sie jak 5latki, do tego cnotki niewydymki. Suki. Musze isc do pracy. Milego dnia.
<YankDownUnder> JohnMnemonic, Polski?
<JohnMnemonic> yep YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> JohnMnemonic, Ah. Right. Wrong channel my friend!
<kroq-gar78> !pl  | JohnMnemonic
<ubottu> JohnMnemonic: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kroq-gar78> is that the right lanuage?
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, Yep.
<kroq-gar78> :)
<YankDownUnder> ...saved me a few keystrokes...hehehehehhe....
<kroq-gar78> lol
<mang0> Have any of you guys used the Drop and Share applet? In a dock or out of a dock?
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, Just as finding out that "CTRL-L" replaced "clear" in a term....
<YankDownUnder> mang0, Mmmm...nah...Dropbox, yeah...
<JohnMnemonic> Polish chann is piece of crap with plenty of motherf*ckers. They've banned my IP, or host.
<YankDownUnder> JohnMnemonic, Ah. Right.
<redeyyez> setup a bnc =)
<kroq-gar78> JohnMnemonic: language :P
<YankDownUnder> JohnMnemonic, Well, if I was 40 years younger I might understand what you were saying...
<mang0> YankDownUnder: Because the drop&share applet is supposed to upload text to pastebin (Fine) images and other files to dropbox, but it won connect to dropbox
<mang0> :/
<mang0> Or imagebin
<YankDownUnder> mang0, Um....I'll assume then you've setup the application with your Dropbox account info and all that wonderful jazz, right?
<kroq-gar78> mang0: i won't be able to really help, but is it docky? for for other's info who might be able to help
<JohnMnemonic> i can't :'(
<redeyyez> johnMnemonic was in the 90's
<YankDownUnder> ..yeah...cool moovee it was...
<mang0> YankDownUnder: There are no settings to do that, which is what Iḿ confused about
<mang0> kroq-gar78: No, Cairo Dock
<YankDownUnder> mang0, Ah right....well, if it's in Cairo-dock (glx-dock) then there should be something in the system settings for glx-dock (Cairo-Dock) that would pertain to that...eh?
<frax> I'm about to set up Ubuntu with a separately partitioned home directory. Will it wipe the contents of that partition before installing my home folder, or is it safe for me to leave my backup there?
<mang0> YankDownUnder: I've looked there, and I can't see anything. I've looked in the cairo dock settings annwya....
<YankDownUnder> mang0, Guess what? I just found the settings mate.
<kroq-gar78>  frax: wipe the contents of *which* partition?
<mang0> YankDownUnder: wth, where?!
<frax> kroq-gar78: the partition which would hold /home/frax/.
<rave> YankDownunder:Hey it worked :-), thanks a bunch.
<YankDownUnder> mang0, Well, go to Cairo-Dock, Configuration, then find "Drop and Share", then click the "Configuration" tab (make sure your settings are ADVANCED and not SIMPLE, firstly)
<mang0> aha!
<mang0> advance not simple
<YankDownUnder> rave, Coolbeans. You're buying the beer.
<mang0> gotcha, that was my problem
<mang0> Thanks :)
<frax> kroq-gar78: which is where I'm holding the backup of my old home folder as well.
<YankDownUnder> mang0, ;)
<kroq-gar78> frax: have a look at this, see if it will answer your question: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mang0> :)
<datang|pergi> frax: i've my homedir separated with / (root), my data is safe so far
<datang|pergi> frax: I mean when reinstalling ubuntu, my home partition is not cleared
<kroq-gar78> datang|pergi: but you have to make sure the check box for "format" in the gui installer of ubuntu isn't checkmarked to make sure it doesn't reformat /home
<datang|pergi> kroq-gar78: yes, sure
<parapan> hello boys and girls > does anyone know if there is a channel dedicated to nomachine - nx client/server ???
<YankDownUnder> parapan, Ya might have to create a USB boot to get into that channel mate (joking)
<YankDownUnder> parapan, Have you tried the #ubuntu-server channel yet?
<h00k> !alis | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<parapan> nope ...do you think I should try-it for my problems with remote controlling ?
<saikat> Hi all
<parapan> h00k > nice command > 10x
<YankDownUnder> parapan, Someone in there should know
<parapan> YankDownUnder: SUPER ..i should try-it then ...
<frax> datang|pergi: alright, I guess I'll trust that it won't screw things up. Thanks for the help.
<saikat> Is there any office of canonical in India ?
<kroq-gar78> h00k: never knew that existed :)
<h00k> kroq-gar78: :)
<YankDownUnder> saikat, I'd assume in Mumbai there'd be one...
<vooze> After i changed the host, how is it i restart the host-files? (like /etc/hosts) etc.?
<YankDownUnder> vooze, You just restart the network.
<kroq-gar78> vooze: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kroq-gar78> in command line
<YankDownUnder> saikat, If you can wait until next year, I'll tell you after I visit south India ;)
<datang|pergi> kroq-gar78: when upgrading (or fresh-install-upgrade), does ubuntu remove inappropriate settings in homedir?
<vooze> kroq-gar78, that does also count for servers?
<YankDownUnder> datang|pergi, No.
<kroq-gar78> vooze: all ubuntu installs
<kroq-gar78> datang|pergi: what do you mean by "inappropriate settings" in homedir?
<YankDownUnder> vooze, Yes. If you make a change on a server (say you're doing it from remote via ssh or telnet) and you make static changes to the hosts, you restart the network on the machine in order to affect it with the new hosts file.
<vooze> YankDownUnder, okay thank you :)
<YankDownUnder> datang|pergi, Just bear in mind that if you're installing fresh (non-upgrade) and you've got say, Gnome2 settings from a prior installation in your home dir that are not consistent with the newer version, you'll have a few issues until you clear them up, or just backup those settings elsewhere (or rename them)
<datang|pergi> kroq-gar78: maybe there are settings in older version that doesn't relevant or can break the new one...
<kroq-gar78> datang|pergi: look @ YankDownUnder's post ;)
<datang|pergi> kroq-gar78: ok, he/she typed faster than me, :D
<kroq-gar78> :)
<YankDownUnder> I'm typing with my toes.
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: lol
<redeyyez> YankDownUnder: i bet that works well with the ladies lol right? lmao
<YankDownUnder> redeyyez, ...hehehehehe...yeah...hands free for "other" uses... ;)
<kroq-gar78> offtopic? lol
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, It was a valid support question. ;)
<redeyyez> there's just wrong on so many levels.  Brings up more questions then i ever wanna know.
<kroq-gar78> XD
<mang0> YankDownUnder: another thing, if I have a launcher in the dock, for example xchat, then when I click it, I have 2 xchat icons in the dock....How do I get rid of that?
<Autodidactite> Anyone here tried to use GIMP with Unity in 11.04?
<kroq-gar78> Autodidactite: me
<kroq-gar78> Autodidactice: works perfect afaik
<datang|pergi> Autodidactite: me too
<kroq-gar78> 64-bit
<YankDownUnder> mang0, Well, one would be for the launcher, the other would be for the active program. Somewhere in the taskbar settings you should be able to have xchat (like pidgin) literally minimise to it's launcher...
<Autodidactite> It is a really sucky experience
<YankDownUnder> Unity is a sucky experience.
<kroq-gar78> if you know then why did you ask? or do you mean just unity, not unity+gimp?
<mang0> YankDownUnder: task bar settings are in the advanced mode? Or somewhere completely differant?
<Autodidactite> I am constantly clicking on image window just to get the menus up
<YankDownUnder> mang0, Yeah...make sure you're viewing the "advanced settings" mode
<kroq-gar78> Autodidactite: oh yeah forgot about that...
<mang0> k
<kroq-gar78> Autodidactite: only bad part about gimp+unity imo
<Autodidactite> I really like Unity but some times it is like it is real fighting me hard
<kroq-gar78> yup :(
<curiousx> Autodidactite: take a look at those links about Gimp ---> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheShockito#g/c/E723459DA9C1EFF3 ---> http://www.youtube.com/user/GimpKnowHow
<McPels> Hi guys
<McPels> i use ubuntu 11.04 with Unity
<Autodidactite> Cool will so thanks curiousx
<McPels> yesterday my network manager icon disappeared!
<curiousx> your wellcome dude
<mang0> One minute gonna restart xchat
<McPels> and i do not know how to turn it back!
<McPels> what shall i do?
<kroq-gar78> McPels: which ubuntu? are you using unity?
<McPels> kroq-gar78: u mean version?
<kroq-gar78> yes
<kroq-gar78> McPels: yes
<szal> McPels: firstly, don't use Enter to structure your output; your last 4 lines could've easily fit on 1 :)
<McPels> kroq-gar78: 11.04
<kroq-gar78> oh nvm then. maybe some1 else better than me can help...
<datang|pergi> Unity - I lost my application that sit in the tray
<kroq-gar78> sorry I couldnt help...
<McPels> szal: I couldn't get u!
<szal> !u | McPels
<ubottu> McPels: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<McPels> ubottu: ahan! can u tell me how to solve my problem?
<ubottu> McPels: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YankDownUnder> McPels, You'll have to wait for someone that knows Unity. I don't, and I won't.
<McPels> YankDownUnder: Good!
<datang|pergi> Is there such a way to show gnome's tray in unity?
<McPels> So who can help me with unity?
<mang0> YankDownUnder: I've "Mixed launchers and applications" And I'm still getting 2 icons for xchat
<mang0> !ask | McPels
<ubottu> McPels: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<McPels> mang0: did u read my problem?
<bullgard4_> What file stores the keyboard shortcuts which I have defined using gnome-keyboard-properties?
<mang0> McPels: No, sorry
<YankDownUnder> mang0, I've helped as much as I can...have you tried in the #cairo-dock channel yet? Or have you read the dox?
<mang0> I've read the dox
<McPels> mang0: My network manager icon has been disappeared
<mang0> I'lla sk in #cairo-dock
<mang0> oh, McPels I did see that
<mang0> I'm afraid I don't know :/
<McPels> mang0: tnx dude ;-)
<mang0> :P
<McPels> No one uses Ubuntu here!
<YankDownUnder> McPels, I use Ubuntu, I just do NOT use Unity.
<somsip> McPels: ditto
<McPels> YankDownUnder: I meant that! (sorry!)
<szal> !patience | McPels
<ubottu> McPels: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<datang|pergi> McPels: I use unity and in an intensive introduction with it :D
<fairuz> It's quite nice :D
<YankDownUnder> "Unity" was intended as a netbook window mangler - to basically mimic smartphones. By using it on a Desktop, you're being "spoon fed" your linux and you're being denied the deeper benefits. Might as well run MS Windows.
<mang0> YankDownUnder: What's windows?
<mang0> :P
<Stormshadow> hi all...quick question: whats the utility used to play the intro tune when logging in to ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> mang0, ...hehehehe....
<mang0> ;)
<YankDownUnder> Stormshadow, Check in your "Startup Applications"
<fairuz> YankDownUnder: It might also open Linux to other users
<vooze> I'm searching for files containing this (not in name, but in the files): Ubuntu-1004 How can i do this with grep?
<YankDownUnder> fairuz, Sorry mate, can't abide by that. I've shown it to Windows users (clients) and they'e balked at it. It's far TOO alien for them. Easier to convert them with Gnome2 than anything else.
<fairuz> vooze: find -type f -print0 | xargs -r0 grep -F 'thestring'
<astraljava> vooze: `grep -nr "Ubuntu-1004" .`
<JuJuBee_> Im trying to set up a server and having trouble getting dhcp3-server and nfs-kernel-server going... anyone able to lend a hand?
<bullgard4_> JuJuBee_: "having trouble getting ... going" is no exact description. Please report an error message.
 * GNUdog is away: I'm busy
<JuJuBee_> bullgard4: no error, Installed dhcp3-server but no startup script found...
<Stormshadow> is there a simple utility -- command line based, not graphical -- to play a .wav or .mp3 file?
<JuJuBee_> which dhcp3 -> nothing which dhcp3-server ->nothing
<llutz> Stormshadow: "play"
<llutz> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.1-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 90 kB, installed size 232 kB
<vooze> fairuz, astraljava none of those commands work.. I need to search for Ubuntu-1004 to find out which file that still makes my hostname to this, insted of the hostname i want
<llutz> Stormshadow: comes with "sox" package
<JuJuBee_> bullgard4_: no error, Installed dhcp3-server but no startup script found...
<Stormshadow> something a tad more simple (dependency-wise)?
<llutz> vooze: grep -r -i "Ubuntu-1004" /etc/*
<McPels> YankDownUnder: so what about gnome? how can i do that there?
<bullgard4_> What file stores the keyboard shortcuts which I have defined using gnome-keyboard-properties?
<YankDownUnder> McPels, The "network manager" icon stays in the panel at the top.
<vooze> llutz, that did the trick, thank you :)
<mang0> YankDownUnder: I've fixed the xchat 2 icons thing. It wasn't the taskbar settings at all, but the xchat launcher settings. "Stop launcher from stealing application from taskbar"
<Stormshadow> mpg123 seems a good fit
<McPels> YankDownUnder: I know, but there's no icon there! Moreover i can not add that ther (notification area is empty)
<mang0> I unchecked that, and it's all god
<avinash> hi all
<Lasers> mang0: Now you're done setting up XChat.  Time to learn irssi on the side. :)
<bobweaver> Hi there I am having troubles with my wifi wont let me connect something is wrong with the wpa or something like that.  here is some info  http://paste.ubuntu.com/647088/
<mang0> Lasers: No, time to write my own IRC client in python ;)
<avinash> anybody tell me best anti-virus for my ubuntu desktop...
<Lasers> !antivirus | avinash
<ubottu> avinash: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<tobago> someone uses instantbird and can tell me how to force it to raise a popup, if a new message would come in?
<vooze> I just bought a virtual server, but there is a root-user.. is that normal for servers or ?
<mang0> bobbyd: I'm just having a look for you
<avinash> what about bitdefender for unices..
<mang0> bobweaver:
<avinash> how to install that
<mang0> sorry, I called you bobby*
<bobweaver> mang0: thanks
<bobweaver> lol
<noobplzhelp> hi, i have extracted files from a tar.gz and i need to compile them, i'm running ubuntu on virtual box
<noobplzhelp> how do i compile the files
<llutz> vooze: most vps-provider customize distros, so it is normal.
<mang0> bobweaver: What actually happens when you try to connect to your wifi?
<vooze> llutz, ah I see :)
<bobweaver> mang0: nothing just spins
<bobweaver> works on other computer that has same ubuntu on it
<llutz> vooze: just create your own user, disable ssh root-login, make sure sudo
<llutz> works as you want
<mang0> bobweaver: wpa2? And you're sure you've put it in the right key?
<noobplzhelp> hi, i have extracted files from a tar.gz and i need to compile them, i'm running ubuntu on virtual box, how do i compile the files
<bobweaver> mang0: Yes
<datang|pergi> noobplzhelp: there must be a README file, or you can `make` them
<YankDownUnder> noobplzhelp, Have you searched on "How to compile from source" yet?
<bobweaver> I also tried removing nm and installing wicd nothing modprobing the mods
<mang0> Hmm. bobweaver give me a minute
<bobweaver> mang0: I also tried removing nm and installing wicd nothing modprobing the mods *
<mang0> Oh really? Interesting
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Just for lols, what is it that you're trying to compile?
<avinash> which is d best Linux Distro...
<llutz> !best | avinash
<ubottu> avinash: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mang0> bobweaver: can you run ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<mang0> and paste results
<Lasers> avinash: You're in #ubuntu -- We tell you Ubuntu.
<bobweaver> it is not a broadcom card it is athros
<bobweaver> ath5k
<mang0> oh
<mang0> okay
<bobweaver> is good
<avinash> i'm a B.Tech(IT) student
<mang0> hrm...
<avinash> which'll suite my needs..
<llutz> avinash: YOU have to know that, nobody else can.
<avinash> i ubuntu is best.
<avinash> i know ubuntu is best..
<36DABXP4R> Life is what happens when your afk.
<Lasers> avinash: I disagree. (There, I basically told you it isn't).  You have to make the decision for yourself because some other linux distro may be too difficult for you to grasp.
<mang0> avinash: Every distro has it's pros and cons
<mang0> bobweaver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987955
<avinash> yes, I used fedora, it's tougher to understand..
<mang0> Other then that I'm not sure, sorry
<llutz> avinash: http://distrowatch.com  pick what you want but don't ask here. it's offtopic for this channel
<avinash> @Lasers, @mang0 which distro do u use..
<avinash> ok ok
<mang0> I use arch, which is why I'm in #ubuntu -.-
<mang0> I use ubuntu
<Lasers> avinash: Pick what you're comfortable with.
<avinash> why google maps doesn't work properly on ubuntu11.04
<Rouse> while copying a iso file input /output error coming
<Rouse> ?
<astraljava> avinash: I know not of what you're talking about. It works perfectly for me.
<YankDownUnder> Rouse, How big is the ISO?
<Rouse> hust 122 mb
<Rouse> *just
<Rouse> actually it gparted iso file
<YankDownUnder> Rouse, You're copying it from where?
<Rouse> from pendrive to my laptop
<YankDownUnder> Rouse, Do a filesystem check on the pendrive, then try again.
<Rouse> tell me clearly
<YankDownUnder> Rouse, Um...you may want to unmount the pendrive, and then use "fsck" on that drive to make sure there are no errors. On that token, you can use gParted to attempt that for you.
<JoAnneThrax> How do I determine which is my CD/DVD drive?  I have /dev/cdrom1, /dev/cdrw1, /dev/sr0, /dev/dvd1, and /dev/dvdrw1 as options, according to mplayer...
<JoAnneThrax> You know, short of randomly trying them all :)
<jrib> JoAnneThrax: probably all of them
<Rouse> k
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, Um...it actually should be something like /dev/sr0
<noobplzhelp> i get the following message when i type in "make install": "cannot create regular file ` /usr/local/bin/macchanger' permission denied" what do i do?
<Lasers> JoAnneThrax: Some of them are just symbolic links.
<YankDownUnder> noobplzhelp, do "sudo make install"
<jrib> JoAnneThrax: they're likely just symlinks to /dev/sr0, check...
<bobweaver> mang0: I think that it has something to do with my kernel
<bobweaver>  2.6.38-8-generic
<JoAnneThrax> jrib: well, so far none of them are working...
<jrib> JoAnneThrax: what are you executing exactly?
<kierge> can you convert a ext4 filesystem to ext2 without destorying data ?
<Lasers> JoAnneThrax: If you're trying to run DVD -- you probably should install... dvd stuffs.
<bobweaver> downgrading kernel now
<JoAnneThrax> Hah...they're all symlinks to sr0 :)
<mang0> possibly bobweaver. I'm not sure. Have you tried connecting to a differant wifi network?
<JoAnneThrax> Lasers: Good point.
<mang0> okay.
<bobweaver> mang0: yes nothing
<YankDownUnder> kierge, Short answer: no.
<Lasers> kierge: Best answer: Backup.
<YankDownUnder> hehehehehhehe...yeah...backup....
<JoAnneThrax> Lasers: Recommended package?
<Lasers> !dvd | JoAnneThrax
<ubottu> JoAnneThrax: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mang0> :/
<mang0> I odn't know then
<mang0> drivers upto date?
<Lasers> JoAnneThrax: I'm not quite sure as I don't really make lot of DVD purchases.
<Lasers> JoAnneThrax: The link should take you to proper packages.
<JoAnneThrax> Ah.  So it's the whole decss thing stuill?
<JoAnneThrax> er....still?
<Lasers> Yeah. Something like that.
<noobplzhelp> ok so now i've compiled my program and its in a folder.. how do i use it?
<Lasers> Well, DVDs are encrypted. Dum dum da.
<mang0> noobplzhelp: what's the program called?
<noobplzhelp> macchanger
<mang0> noobplzhelp: is it .cc or .exe or what?
<noobplzhelp> executable
<Lasers> !info macchanger | noobplzhelp
<ubottu> noobplzhelp: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-6 (natty), package size 86 kB, installed size 316 kB
<mang0> noobplzhelp: cd to it's location, then type the name of your .exe
<mang0> for example cd User/Applications/MyApp
<mang0> then just type in xxx.exe, or whatever the name of your executable is
<noobplzhelp> thx
<kierge> JoAnneThrax, /dev/sr0 is likely your dvd if its an sata dvd device
<noobplzhelp> ok last thing mango, i have the instructions for the program: http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger/   how would i use it to change the MAC address?
<tester> Ok it was not the kernel
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: "sudo apt-get install macchanger && macchange --help"
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Well, when you're done installing it (it was already in the repo) -- See "man macchanger" or "macchanger --help"
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: The link you posted -- Have some examples in them.
<JoAnneThrax> Well, that worked for VLC.  Not for mplayer, but who knows...that's probably mplayer's problem.
<JoAnneThrax> Oh...works fine on when I tell mplayer to ignore the menus...
<YankDownUnder> JoAnneThrax, You installed libdvdcss?
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Just talk it here. This help ensuring that you're not getting any illicit advices.
<noobplzhelp> i've used the cd command to go to the directory with macchanger inside it now i need to use it to change my MAC to a random value
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Open a terminal. Run "sudo apt-get install macchanger" to install
<munir> can some one be kind enough to look at my simple problem here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11062821#post11062821
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: When you're done, just use "macchanger --help" to see examples.
<Kidlike> hello ! does anyone know how to add time stamps to bash_history ?
<YankDownUnder> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Fenixdeux> hello..
<Kidlike> I have added this: export HISTTIMEFORMAT="%Y-%m-%d--%H:%M:%S" to /etc/bash.bashrc but the timestamps apear as seconds only
<bullgard4_> What file stores the keyboard shortcuts which I have defined using gnome-keyboard-properties?
<Fenixdeux> Should I choose Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server edition for a hosted VPS I dearly need or some other like Debian or Centos or what have they at the company hosting the VPS ?
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server perfectly fine
<Fenixdeux> Fedora Core is what I have now
<blackdivine> before that it was 9.04
<blackdivine> I have been running my own server for 2 years now
<Fenixdeux> blackdivine: All I need is LAMP
<Lasers> bullgard4_: Maybe you can use inotify to monitor the changes (whilst you make the change) to find it.
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, yes, then its more good,. when you install server ed, it asks you to what kinda server you want.
<Fenixdeux> and rsync over secure connection for proper backups
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, you can check things like LAMP, FTP, Mail, SSH, etc just check and and hit install while installation.
<Kidlike> Fenixdeux: I use ubuntu server 10.04 LTS as well.. everything is smooth..
<Fenixdeux> blackdivine: where can I learn about what it asks as it's the hosting guys that'll be installing it
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, you will like it :) hmm. It asks like?
<arunkumar413> i'm not able to update the chromium browser from synaptic
<bullgard4_> Lasers: In my case I cannot. I have a keybinding to the F12 key and I would like to remove it but I do not know how.
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, sorry I didn't get your question right :/
<Fenixdeux> blackdivine: It'll be the VPS hosting company people that install it so where can I learn about the questions ( otoh it might be a disk-image they just throw in there, not normal installation )
<noobplzhelp> lasers.. i managed to randomize my MAC address but i can't connect to the internet now lol
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: You're directly connected to the modem+router?
<noobplzhelp> i'm running ubuntu in virtualbox
<JoAnneThrax> YankDownUnder: Yes.
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, if they are just semi-compatible they will have no problem installing it. you can ask me anything you want about it.
<Lasers> bullgard4_: I see. ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/keybindings?
<Fenixdeux> What is Ubuntu's command line or textual interactive program for installing / removing / managing / upgrading packages ? ( like yum in Fedora Core and yeast in S.U.S.E. )
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, apt-get
<Fenixdeux> oh cool.. I used to use that on debian
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, to install you do "sudo apt-get install package_name"
<Lasers> !apt | Fenixdeux
<ubottu> Fenixdeux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Lasers> Fenixdeux: Yup. Ubuntu is based on Debian Unstable.
<Fenixdeux> I used to use that on OS X with fink too
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, yeah it uses debians packages :)
<Fenixdeux> all I need is LAMP
<noobplzhelp> lasers: i'm using ubuntu on virtualbox, before i changed my MAC the internet was fine
<Fenixdeux> I'll call them ( the hosting guys again ) and ask if they flash a disk image to install or go through the interactive install
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Why do you have to change MAC?
<noobplzhelp> i'm trying to spoof my mac address
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, you can do anything over ssh :) even if they dont install lamp
<blackdivine> Fenixdeux, you can easily
<noobplzhelp> is it not possible to connect to the internet if i change my mac address?
<arunkumar413> i'm not able to update the chromium browser from synaptic
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Many modem / ISP often register a certain MAC address.  Not sure about your situation.
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, "sudo apt-get update" then if any updates are available you will get them automatically
<arunkumar413> blackdivine: no, i did but still it's not updating
<noobplzhelp> lasers: i was changing my mac address through virtualbox previously, i just want to do it within ubuntu so i dont have to reboot ubuntu from virtual box
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Okay. I guess you got your macchanger.
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, then how are you sure that there are any updates?
<noobplzhelp> yeah so i changed the mac within ubuntu but now it wont connect to the internet
<noobplzhelp> why not?
<andeeeuk> hello
<arunkumar413> blackdivine: i check the the website the latest version is 14
<blackdivine> noobplzhelp, restart everything. router modems etc
<Fenixdeux> noobplzhelp: you're preparing for IPv6 hehehe
<andeeeuk> Has anyone ever had any issues with inkscape dialogue boxes?
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, ah i see :) sometimes the updates come a bit (2-3) days slower in ubuntu coz the people manage the repos themselves
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: Maybe you need to restart your networking service.
<andeeeuk> they are just a mess and taking up all the screen
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, so you can wait or you can go to chrome site and download a linux build :)
<arunkumar413> blackdivine: the update was made weeks ago
<noobplzhelp> lasers: i'm running ubuntu via virtualbox, my internet is fine on my normal OS, WITHIN virtualbox's ubuntu there is no internet after i changed my MAC
<Fenixdeux> doesn't IPv6 affix the MAC addresss to your IPv6 address or some other grossly inappropriate shit like that.. luckily you ( the client ) can reply "no comment" to the reqs to get that part of the address and I belive that fake mac addressers for this purpose are around
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Lasers> noobplzhelp: "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart"
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, I myself has this 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04 :)
<Lasers> Fenixdeux: Languages.
<arunkumar413> blackdivine: can u check if you are able to update to 14
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, since chromium is coming from external resources ( not even ubuntu people are managing it ) it can be slower, and yes let me check
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, no updates mate :) we have to wait. Btw why you want it so desperately? any feature you want?
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, you can get latest builds from here http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/
<arunkumar413> blackdivine: I read that 14 was released weeks ago, but that isn't available in synaptic
<Lasers> arunkumar413: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily
<Lasers> arunkumar413: Pick your poison. Good luck.
<blackdivine> arunkumar413, yes I know that :) it's because Chromium people manage "themselves" when their updates will come to linux
<blackdivine> Lasers,  haha :P
<rumba> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and the apps bar at the left of the screen won't disappear any more.
<rumba> From tiem to time it appears and stays there... how do I make it hide again? It's on top of all my windows.
<noobplzhelp> lasers: i love you, its working fine now x
<kwukduck> i just removed fglrx to reinstall, but at reboot i only get splash screen then my monitor turns standby, anyone knows how i get to console? Ctrl+Fx doesnt work
<Infernet> ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<Lasers> kwukduck: Ctrl + ALT + F1.
<kwukduck> doesnt do anything
<Infernet> whit this range u could navegate to the different consoles
<Infernet> different sessions
<Lasers> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Infernet> left ctrl
<Infernet> left alt
<kwukduck> yep
<Infernet> and the keys f1-f6
<kwukduck> if i do it after my screen goes standby nothing happens at all
<kwukduck> if i do it during splashscreen i get SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address 0xfec000f0 already in use
<Ali_> Hello!
<Shambat> Hi. What is the easiest way to set up a proxy server on Ubuntu Server? I want to use it with Foxyproxy
<Ali_> i am sorry i have a problem, you know i wanna know how can i upload a file from my vps to a host for example MediaFire?
<Taffflash> installed 10.04 and updates......is there essential packages i need to get?
<Lasers> bullgard4_: I guess it was the file?
<Lasers> Taffflash: Most essential packages are already installed when you firstly install Ubuntu Desktop.
<Taffflash> ok thanks lasers
<Lasers> Taffflash: If you're stuck, just come in and ask away.
<Taffflash> yes im new to linux so its a learning curve lol
<bullgard4_> Lasers: I do not understand your message: "[11:19]	<Lasers>	bullgard4_: I guess it was the file?" Say it in other words, please.
<Infernet> kwukduck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/740011
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 740011 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Natty: the driver sp5100_tco prevents PC startup" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Ali_> i want to upload a file from my vps to a host how can i do it with ssh?
<kz3> right now I am using Ubuntu 11.04, I am thinking of downgrading....so I should downgrade to 10.10 or 10.04?
<Lasers> bullgard4_: I left you a message -- thinking it was in ~/.gconf/something (For Keyboard Shortcut).
<Lasers> kz3: If you insist on downgrading, you can't go wrong with 10.04 LTS (because it's LTS).
<kwukduck> lasers, issue started when my graphics drivers were not initializing properly, noticed no hardware processing when dragging windows etc, so i thought i reinstall the damn thing, then this happens after i removed fglrx, yesterday all was fine...
<kz3> Lasers : Hey man, how are you? whenever I needed help I always find you....by the way what does "LTS" means?
<Lasers> !lts | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Ali_> ohhh , is there any body knows how to upload a file with ssh?
<Lasers> Ali_: It does not exist. Use scp.
<Lasers> Ali_: scp  = shell copy
<Ali_> how can i use it?
<dyd> what happens if i "sudo chown 777 user root" on root folder in /?
<Lasers> kwukduck: I really never had any experiences with ATI/fglrx. I kept myself at bay (and away from them).
<Ali_> what should i do?
<kwukduck> hehe
<M7amad> how can i change the format of a flash stick to cdfs
<Lasers> Ali_: "man scp" or "scp --help" should explain (and examples too).
<Ali_> lasers : you mean that i have to install it on vps the ..?
<Ali_> lasers : you mean that i have to install it on vps then ..?
<nothingspecial> dyd: nothing, because you chmod 777 not chown. However if you accomplish what you are trying to do you will destroy your system
<Lasers> Ali_: No. It's already installed. I think it's standard binary from ssh.
<dyd> nothingspecial: i've set chown user on root, will that cause problems?
<Ali_> i do not know how can i find it ?
<kierge> baby is angry
<kz3> Lasers : should I go for 32bit or 64 bit?
<M7amad> how can i change the format of a flash stick to cdfs
<Lasers> kz3: Run "uname -m" first
<bullgard4_> Lasers: ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/keybindings shows me the 3 self-defind GNOME keybindings. But it does not show all the pre-defined GNOME/Metacity keybindings. I suspect that among them there is the culprit F12 keybinding.
<nothingspecial> dyd:  if you've made your user the owner of / then yes
<kz3> Lasers : i686
<Lasers> Ali_: You use the terminal for "scp" -- Just like "ssh"
<Lasers> kz3: 32bit.
<kz3> Lasers : thanks :)
<Lasers> kz3: Your machine can't run 64bit. The worst case? It'll halt and prompt you to use proper arch (it would be 32bit).
<Myrtti> Lasers: you are aware that uname gives the bit version of the current kernel
<Myrtti> Lasers: not what the cpu is capable?
<Ali_> where is scp?
<Lasers> Myrtti: Oh really?
<nothingspecial> Ali_: /usr/bin
<Myrtti> kz3: what does "lshw -c CPU | grep width" print out?
<itsme2011> Hello everyone, I installed my Modem driver using ndiswrapper  in ubuntu 11.04 but  I am still unable to access internet, please help
<Lasers> Myrtti: What is the proper command?
<Lasers> bullgard4_: I don't have ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/keybindings (Non-Ubuntu Distro). -- But I have Terminal shortcut set.
<Lasers> bullgard4_: It could be in gconf-editor
<Myrtti> I bet he's happily downloading 32-bit now, ignoring IRC :-C
<Lasers> Myrtti: Rats. (But he's on 32bit right now).  Weird.
<Lasers> Oh wait. He want LTS.
<Ali_> nothingspecial: may i chat with you in the priv8?
<dyd> nothingpecial: i have a folder named "root" in / and i made my user as the owner, does that hurt?
<Lasers> Myrtti: Either way, he's on safer side using 32bit. :)
<Myrtti> Lasers: sure, can get the PAE kernel if the CPU turns out to be 64bit
<Myrtti> or even if it doesnt
<NAVAC> Hello, how can i change my ident at X-Chat Gnome?
<nothingspecial> Ali_: Don't do private sorry, thanks for asking though. scp file user@host:
<rumba> How can I make the apps bar at the left of the screen hide its self or always stay visible? (Ubuntu 11.04)
<rumba> I know I just asked this question, but I didn't get to see if anyone answered, because Ubuntu crashed.
<Ali_> nothingspecial : you know  i connexted to my server with ssh ..., and now i do not know hot can i user scp? the problem is this
<Infernet> NAVAC: ctrl+s ?
<nothingspecial> dyd: Put folders you want to own in your home. Don't mess with permissions in /. However, I thought you'd chowned / itself. so not so bad
<NAVAC> That's for logs
<itsme2011>  I installed my Modem driver using ndiswrapper in ubuntu 11.04 but I am still unable to access INTERNET, please help
<nothingspecial> Ali_: The command is like this. scp <file> username@ip
<Infernet> NAVAC: for logs?? whats??
<NAVAC> CTRL + s appears a pop-up with the option to save ChatLogs
<Lasers> kz3: Are you gone?
<nothingspecial> Ali_: So if your local computer is ali@192.168.1.3, and you want to copy project.txt, then scp project.txt ali@192.168.1.3
<nothingspecial> Ali_: scp project.txt ali@192.168.1.3: Sorry, you need the trailing colon
<Ali_> nothingspecial: no , i wanna upload a file from my server to another server
<Infernet> NAVAC: what version of xchat u have?
<dyd> nothingspecial: good, i was just changing owner to solve a problem with a virtual box (now fixed)
<spooner> how do u compiz running on ubuntu with intel drivers, anybody?
<NAVAC> 0.26.1
<nothingspecial> Ali_: Same difference, just use it like ssh
<NAVAC> Xchat-GNOME 0.26.1
<Lasers> Ali_: ssh into your first server. "scp important-file.txt andy@serverno2.org:~/"
<Ali_> i realy got confused, let me explain it more , i have a server and i want to transfer my files to a host (mediafire)
<spooner> ive got all the dependencies for compiz but wont work
<Guest52507> hello i need help on my shell script
<Lasers> Ali_: Just download it to your desktop. Upload them manually.
<Guest52507> Anybody who can help, Shell Scripting?
<Taffflash> mmmm my firefox is closing all the timed
<Ali_> lasers : lol , i wanted to do this i did not come here
<needHelp4SSD> helloe guys, i have problem for 1 week with my SSD, i cant install any linux or any OS in it
<Ali_> if i wanted to do this i did not come here
<Shambat> 'I am trying to start a SOCKS5 proxy by issuing sudo ssh -D8888 -g www.paypal.com, but Foxyproxy can't connect throught it ... it says: Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<Lasers> Ali_: It's really the elegant solution.  However, I don't know what you're trying to move.  Also, I may be wrong -- but srsly -- MediaFire don't provide some kind of CLI commands.
<Lasers> Ali_: Install GUI on your server. :(
<Infernet> NAVAC: check to ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf (entry "U=name")
<Guest52507> Guys
<NAVAC> ok
<Ali_> yeah i tryed but i could not install remote desktop
<nothingspecial> Guest52507: what's up with it. Can't help if don't know that
<Ali_> this error appeared : Loaded plugins: fastestmirror Determining fastest mirrors Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/yum", line 29, in ?     yummain.user_main(sys.argv[1:], exit_code=True)   File "/usr/share/yum-cli/yummain.py", line 229, in user_main     errcode = main(args)   File "/usr/share/yum-cli/yummain.py", line 104, in main     result, resultmsgs = base.doCommands()   File "/usr/share/yum-cli/cli.py", line 339, in
<munzx> hi! i have a problem here .... when i restart my lap top it halts .... so i have to restart it again but this time i get multi options screen!
<munzx> anyone can help me here?!
<Infernet> munzx: try to set the restore paquets options
<Ali_> can i use ftp from my linux server to upload files to mediafire?
<Taffflash> mmm can anyone tell me why my firefox is closing all the time on its own?
<Infernet> Taffflash: apt-get install chromium
<Lasers> Taffflash: If that first command fail, do "sudo !!"
<munzx> infernet : sorry am new to linux so how can i restore paquets options?!
<needHelp4SSD> anyone can help me regarding an SSD?
<osian> Hej
<spooner> compiz any help plz thnX
<Taffflash> im new to linux where do i put that command in? lol
<Lasers> !terminal | Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lasers> Taffflash: Open a terminal -- Type in "sudo apt-get install chromium"
<nothingspecial> Taffflash: That's not going to fix firefox though
<Lasers> needHelp4SSD: Your SSD is broke? It's possible. Run SMART on it, I guess.
<Infernet> munzx: the recovery mode in the grub screens
<needHelp4SSD> smart is not supported it says
<Infernet> munzx: try it
<needHelp4SSD> also write-caching is not supported
<Taffflash> thanks its installing now guys
<Taffflash> im new to linux
<Taffflash> lol
<exutux> nothingspecial: and with that name he will install a game :D
<Lasers> needHelp4SSD: Mmm. I don't know what else to say. Look for people with SSD HDDs, I guess.
<Lasers> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in natty
<dino__> i am new in ubuntu. My printer EPL-6200 L not work! anyone help me? Thank.
<needHelp4SSD> i already searched for all options but nothing can treat my ssd
<exutux> Taffflash: you have installed a game...the right name for browser is chromium-browser
<exutux> not only chromium
<Taffflash> a?
<nothingspecial> exutux: lol
<needHelp4SSD> dino___ what brand is that?
<dino__> epson epl-6200l
<Taffflash> so what ?
<Taffflash> how youtell me to install a game for?
<munzx> i am using the (laptop) machine now!!! .... it works through selecting (previous linux) then selecting ubuntu greneric or something like that from the options but i have to do that every time i reboot otherwise the system halts
<exutux> Taffflash: maybe they wrongs name
<nothingspecial> Taffflash: chromium is a game, chromium-browser is a web browser
<Taffflash> how do i take this game out now please?
<Lasers> Taffflash: A honest mistake.
<Lasers> !info chromium-bsu | Taffflash
<Infernet> sudo apt-get remove chromius
<ubottu> Taffflash: chromium-bsu (source: chromium-bsu): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15-1 (natty), package size 117 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Lasers> !info chromium-browser | Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<exutux> Taffflash: btw for fix your firefox, try to disable all plugins and look if it crash too
<Lasers> Taffflash: "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<Taffflash> how do i do that?
<exutux> Taffflash: addons
<bullgard4_> Lasers: Your suggestion "gconf-editor" is not detailed enough. It leaves too many entries to search. I scrutinized > 100 entries.
<baskak> hi, looking for help with techs of unity on 11.04, anybody fluent in that? or should i ask somewhere else?
<spooner> Taffflash go bk 2 windowz
<Taffflash> spooner why?
<exutux> Taffflash: tools > add ons and disable all plugins
<Taffflash> mmm im getting this...
<Taffflash> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Taffflash> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<spooner> sudo
<bullgard4_> baskak: This here is the proper channel. But please put a more detailed question.
<JuJuBee_> I just intsalled natty and need a dhcp server.
<spooner> taffflash sudo
<JuJuBee_> I used dhcp3-server before, should I use same?
<exutux> Taffflash: or by terminal launch firefox -safe-mode and use it for awhile
<Lasers> bullgard4_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/where-is-gnome-keyboard-shortcut-file-338579/ -- This is where I got it form.
<Lasers> from
<munzx> infernet ??!! any clue!? ... anything will help!?
<phani> Hi... I am using Lucid 10.4 with firefox 3.6.17 version . Unable to play videos from the link: http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/sportmediaset/tutti_i_gol/225240/udinese-lazio-2-1.html  even through i have moonlight-plugin-mozilla installed any ideas or suggestions please... how to make it work..
<Infernet> munzx: try the recovery mode in the grub options....
<munzx> ok!
<Infernet> ....
<exutux> Taffflash: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<nothingspecial> exutux: openubuntu.com/index.php?topic=1414.0
<airtonix> wut?
<exutux> nothingspecial: ?
<Taffflash> whats all thissudo stuff?
<airtonix> ...
<airtonix> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<exutux> !sudo > Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash, please see my private message
<nothingspecial> exutux: You reminded me of something, offtopic sorry :)
 * airtonix rages
<spooner> root is like nt authority/system to windowz
<exutux> nothingspecial: :9
<Taffflash> ok got you :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello gents
<spooner> ubuntu geeks
<distart> Is there an ubuntu I can install on a machine via usb?
<distart> I have some boxes that don't have cd drives
<spooner> yes all linux distos
<NAVAC> Infernet, i edited the .conf and it's the same :S
<nothingspecial> distart: any of them with usb-creator-gtk or unetbootin
<distart> that was like another language
<distart> but thanks I'll google some stuff
<spooner> unetbootin best bet
<Taffflash> chromium,now thats better:)
<Taffflash> thanks guys
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  little help here please..? i am trying to mount a stupid SONY  WALKMAN   NW-A607 here and  i can not see it from the console dmesg | grep usb shows noting.. ANyideas?
<phani> Hi... I am using Lucid 10.4 with firefox 3.6.17 version . Unable to play videos from the link: http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/sportmediaset/tutti_i_gol/225240/udinese-lazio-2-1.html  even through i have moonlight-plugin-mozilla installed any ideas or suggestions please... how to make it work..
<distart> is mint a good ubuntu for beginners?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> phani:  install flashplayer
<spooner> mint is not ubuntu
<Lasers> distart: I think if you're on Ubuntu, there should be Startup Creator
<distart> i'm not on anything
<phani> Gorilla_No_Baka: Flash player is already installed   .  phanidhar:~> dpkg -l | grep flash
<phani> ii  flashplugin-installer                                10.3.181.34ubuntu0.10.04.1                      Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<phani> ii  flashplugin-preinstaller                             10.3.181.26gg1                                  Pre-installs the flash plugin binary
<phani> phanidhar:~>
<distart> just wanting to install on a piece of shit box i've got to learn it
<distart> spooner
<distart> i read this: Linux Mint is actually based on Ubuntu Linux, but simplified for users coming from Windows.
<munzx> infernet : i tried it but it halts as well plus the caps-lock light blings!!!
<distart> anyway
<Gorilla_No_Baka> phani:  nasty
<distart> is there somewhere i can download an install of ubuntu i can run from usb?
<nothingspecial> distart: Ubuntu good for beginners, if the box is old and low spec, xubuntu of even lubuntu will run better
<alz3abi> hello, how can i change to aspect of subtitle. to set it 1366x768 to have a good quality of subtitle.
<Lasers> distart: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Taffflash> how do i uninstall apps ? lol
<distart> ah fucken sweet
<Lasers> Taffflash: "sudo apt-get remove $PACKAGE"
<distart> cheers lads
<nothingspecial> Taffflash: sudo apt-get remove chromium
<baskak> all right, i have an ati radeon 9200, and no unity. "unity_support_test -p" gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647158/, however the card IS capable of gl 1.4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon)
<Lasers> distart: Languages, please.
<Taffflash> thanks guys lol
<phani> Gorilla_No_Baka: you mean flash is not installed properly or something wrong with my machine ?
<Infernet> NAVAC: thats should change it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> phani:  try to reinstall this time go to adobe  download the flash player dpkg -i  manually to see what`s happening
<distart> is the install under 4gb?
<distart> cause that's my largest usb stick
<nothingspecial> distart: yep
<alz3abi> hello, how can i change to aspect of subtitle. to set it 1366x768 to have a good quality of subtitle.
<munzx> anyone can help me here?!
<Lasers> distart: Everything is on that page.
<phani> Gorilla_No_Baka: sure... give me 2 min and i will get it down loaded and get back to you
<distart> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<distart> o.o
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Now , in the mean time little help here for me as well  please..? i am trying to mount a stupid SONY  WALKMAN   NW-A607 here and  i can not see it from the console dmesg | grep usb shows noting.. ANyideas?
<distart> ah says at least 2gb
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Infernet> munzx: did you try reinstall it?
<Taffflash> now thats better....Chromium Web Browser is much faster
<spooner> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
<spooner> im pist
<Taffflash> spooner no shit lol
<Infernet> Taffflash: :)
<Taffflash> infernet is there any other apps to get?
<spooner> bye bye
<Taffflash> im on a new install
<distart> am i still here
<Taffflash> first time on linux and liking it so far
<coz_> Taffflash,  excellent
<phani> Gorilla_No_Baka : Installed flash player phanidhar:/tmp> dpkg -l | grep flash
<phani> ii  adobe-flashplugin64                                  11.0.1.60gg1                                    Adobe Flash Player plugin 64-bit Beta  but still its the same issue... and when i open the page still says to install silverlight
<coz_> phani,  you can try "moonlight" the linux version of silverlight,, may or may not work
<Gorilla_No_Baka> in this case is the website`s fault.. it only likes silverlight and hates moonlight
<coz_> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<Taffflash> its just a learning curve i guess and not got much apps installed atm so looking for some good apps lol
<phani> coz_ : phanidhar:/tmp> dpkg -l | grep moonlight
<phani> ii  monodoc-moonlight-manual                             2.2-0ubuntu1.1                                  Free Software clone of Silverlight - desktop
<phani> ii  moonlight-plugin-core                                2.2-0ubuntu1.1                                  Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - plu
<phani> ii  moonlight-plugin-mozilla                             2.2-0ubuntu1.1                                  Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - Xul
<phani> moonlight is already installed as well
<FloodBot1> phani: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phani> ubottu: as i already installed moonlight any other fix ?
<ubottu> phani: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phani> ok
<Gorilla_No_Baka> you might wanna try to reboot in order for the moonlight setting take place
<Gorilla_No_Baka> phani:   you might wanna try to reboot in order for the moonlight setting take place
<wasanzy_> hi
<mang0> How do I update grub? Like, to detect a new OS?
<mang0> sudo apt-get update grub?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> or in the worst case scenario use a wget -r and download the whole site on your computer and choose only what you want
<lotuspsychje> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<phani> Gorilla_No_Baka: ok will reboot the machine and see if it works... will get back to you soon
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :P
<tixo5> hey
<coz_> mang0,  sudo update-grub2
<mang0> aha
<mang0> thankyou
<tixo5> can anyone tell me if apache modules are updated regulary in the ubuntu repos, or if it is best to compile them myself?
<wasanzy_> I just installed vmware on my ubuntu desktop and created new virtual machine, but I totally don't know how to lunch the gui for this new machine so I can work on it
<coz_> mang0,  however,,, if you installed windows  "after"  linux  you may have to reinstall grub  ,, you also may want to go to the #grub channel to ask the guys there
<lonix> any app to quick disable touchpad ?
<Taffflash> whats the best torrent app guys?
<tixo5> transmission i use
<mang0> k thankyouy  coz_
<lonix> Taffflash: i use transmission
<tixo5> lonix: i think its synaptic
<Taffflash> its all ready installed right?
<coz_> mang0,  no problem
<vibhav> !best | Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<coz_> transmission shoule already be installed
<tixo5> coz_:  you got any ideas about apache modules ? the ones in the repos
<zabomber> hi all
<Taffflash> hehe pok
<Taffflash> ok
<zabomber> i am getting this error after setting up pptpd
<zabomber> The remote system is required to authenticate itself
<zabomber> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> i like nntp for newgroups
<coz_> tixo5,   I would be the wrong person for this one  sorry , however I know there are several people online now that would know more about apache than I would
<wasanzy_> no one to help me?
<tixo5> ok thanks
<vibhav> zabomber, can you give me a screenshot
<zabomber> vibhav: sure. one sec.
<Taffflash> and what msn app you use?
<lonix> i was thinking of mapping a button to do so
<lonix> Taffflash: pidgen
<tixo5> funnily enough, #httpd tells me to come here, the guy there is a true moron
<lotuspsychje> wasanzy_: did you ad new Os as .iso to install on virtualbox?
<coz_> wasanzy_,   I have only used vmware  and virtual box a few times,, I actually had to google the procedure
<lonix> Taffflash: Pidgin*
<WaltherFI> Does an ubuntu artwork channel exist?
<Taffflash> thanks for all the help guys it means alot lol
<Taffflash> all new to me lol
<tixo5> Taffflash: alot of your questions can be answered with google mate
<vibhav> hi lotuspsychje
<tixo5> dont ask everything that pops into your head without searching
<coz_> WaltherFI,  it does indeed  #ubuntu-artwork
<zabomber> vibhav, how do i get the screenshot to you? :)
<wasanzy_> yes, I already added new OS  and installed it too
<lonix> tixo5: he is asking for prefrences
<lotuspsychje> WalterFI: you can find nice artwork on deviantart or gnomeart
<lotuspsychje> hi there vibhav
<vibhav> !screenshot | zabomber
<ubottu> zabomber: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<tixo5> which he already been told not to do
<WaltherFI> lotuspsychje: er, trying to contribute actually, not find
<munzx> guys is grup the responsible "application" for booting the system?! ... i mean even if ubuntu is the only OS on machine!?
<coz_> WaltherFI,   that would be the #ubuntu-artwork channel
<kierge> using ATI propietary drivers on shutdown my computer always kernel panics.  i've tried two different ATI cards.  thats a serious bug.  :(
<andrewh192> hey how do i take a screen shot of whatever is on the screen right now?
<andrewh192> is there already a simple default keystroke that i could do
<lotuspsychje> wasanzy_:just press play button to start the new Os
<coz_> WaltherFI,  so where you type here  type  /join #ubuntu-artwork
<tixo5> any apache gurus here?
<andrewh192> like printsrcn button or something
<kierge> munzx, grub calls upon the kernel and i believe there are things called init scripts
<WaltherFI> coz_: yeah sure i'm not that new, thank you
<wasanzy_> I started it already, but I want to luch the gui and work just as am working on my host machine
<baskak> i have an ati radeon 9200, and no unity. "unity_support_test -p" gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647158/, however the card IS capable of gl 1.4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon)
<zabomber> vibhav, sent you a pm with the screenshot :)
<phani> nope.. still it doesn't work with silverlight nor moonlight i can't play videos http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/sportmediaset/tutti_i_gol/225240/udinese-lazio-2-1.html from the link
<lotuspsychje> wasanzy_:you working on terminal (server)?
<wasanzy_> no am working on ubuntu Desktop 11.04
<munzx> kierge : the how grup is called to choose between different OSs available !?
<munzx> then
<Infernet> andrewh192: just that button
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> Infernet: thanx
<kierge> its a bootloader.  i'm not a mechanic though.
<lotuspsychje> wasanzi_: you lost me, you started new os but cant work on it?
<Infernet> andrewh192: np
<tixo5> anybody know about 'libapache2-mod-security2' and it being a virtual package?
<lotuspsychje> morning dr_willis
<munzx> hehe :)  am just new linux although i love it but this boot prob bugs me !
<munzx> new to
<engrxyz> hi, how to setup the console color text on ubuntu
<Taffflash> what does....Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault. mean?
<wasanzy_> yes I started it, do I use the console tab in the browser  to have the gui display?
<zabomber> anybody know how to setup pptpd on ubuntu?
<zabomber> or have a better article than this one : http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/02/09/how-to-set-up-a-vpn-server-on-ubuntu/
<zabomber> ?
<zabomber> im getting this error
<zabomber> http://imagebin.org/163782
<tixo5> zabomber: what are you trying to do?
<tixo5> setup your own VPN?
<zabomber> tixo5, yes. trying to setup a simple pptp vpn into my server at home
<jaap_> hi
<tixo5> why not use openvpn ?
<zabomber> mmmm... is it easier than pptpd?
<tixo5> setup server on one machine, client on the other
<tixo5> generate the keys, and use them on the client machine
<malama> hi has anyone use LAMP?
<zabomber> because my clients are MAC, Linux and Windows...
<tixo5> malama use 'tasksel'
<zabomber> pptp would be easiest?
<jaap_> i have have a question about logon after the screensaver
<tixo5> openvpn is supported on all those OS's i think
<tixo5> my VPN provider uses openvpn
<malama> tixo5:does it have apache?
<tixo5> malama: 'tasksel' can be used to install a LAMP in 2 command lines
<tixo5> google 'installing LAMP with tasksel'
<malama> tixo5:I have Lamp on my computer but i cant run my php scripts
<tixo5> php installed? lol
<tixo5> put a simple phpinfo() file in /var/www/
<malama> tixo5:Yea it is but wen i point to the browser to any script i have created i get a download dialog box
<tixo5> then php isnt installed
<tixo5> or configured
<malama> tixo5:I can see the phpinfo(),does it mean every script i create have to go in /var/www?
<tixo5> anyone installed 'mod_security' on apache with ubuntu server?
<wasanzy_> firefox 5.0 doesn't seem to support the console  plugin for vmware, how can I deal with this?
<tixo5> malama: when do you mean you see php info? you mean its loaded in your browser and you can see the output ?
<jaap_> how can i turn off logon after screensaver
<malama> tixo5:Yea i can see the info about php
<lotuspsychje> wasanzy_:what Os are you trying to run?
<tixo5> then its working fine ?
<malama> so how do i run the scripts
<tixo5> you just have
<osian> Hack me if you can
<osian> I want to test my system
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tixo5> osian: not the palce
<tixo5> place
<malama> tixo5:wat do u mean?
<wasanzy_> AsteriskNow, which came with linux
<lotuspsychje> osian: nmap localhost
<tixo5> malama: you just run a php script. you dont have an issues
<lonix> osian: not the place, and you should never come whit souch a statment
<wasanzy_> am now setting up new one with ubuntu 10.10
<osian> Sorry for the proposal
<osian> Anyone know where you can check out his system
<wh1zz0> Greetings white hats... Does anyone know of a tool to hide folders and encrypt them only upon system reboot in ubuntu? I know that labelling a file as ".file" automatically hides it. But I'm referring to some sort of application which encrypts and hides specified folders immediately upon reboot. Anyone?
<tixo5> wh1zz0: why upon reboot ?
<zabomber> i got it fixed
<lotuspsychje> wasanwasanzy_:not sure why you trying the browser, but after booting asteriksnow in virtualbox, after mousclick in the new Os you can work with it...
<zabomber> wrong config in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<zabomber> thanks guys
<SwedeMike> wh1zz0: you want to look into disk encryption, that just encrypts a whole partition and let you unlock it upon boot.
<wh1zz0> Well because, they are files I use frequently
<tixo5> yea systemOS encryption is probably what you want
<tixo5> i use truecrypt
<lotuspsychje> truecrypt here too
<wh1zz0> Hmm...
<tixo5> AES-serpant algo for me :P
<SwedeMike> wh1zz0: I use cryptsetup myself, it works well. I encrypted my entire /home
<wh1zz0> Wow.. lots of ooptions.. You gotta love open source
<user82> hi. i installed gnome3 via ppa on natty and need to choose it as default session. can someone tell me how? (the login-screen setting is gone in gnome 3 system management)
<lotuspsychje> tixo5: you know howto encrypt other folders with truecrypt then /home?
<paskill> hi
<wh1zz0> thanks SwedeMike, tixo5 and lotuspsychje ... I'll check out the 3 and compare
<tixo5> lotuspsychje: you just create an encrypted partition
<wasanzy_> am not running virtualbox, am running vmware infrastructure with web access
<flexy> ubuntu 10.04, where do I put module options?
<lotuspsychje> wasanzy_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<wasanzy_> ok thank you
<tixo5> flexy: what module options ?
<flexy> kernel module options
<tixo5> like @ boot ?
<flexy> yeah
<Tetarchos> hello, i try to talk to you, because in freenode, a sect poisoning people with same methode of sect rajneesh -> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma_Anand_Sheela
<tixo5> edit your GRUB
<nothingspecial> flexy: /etc/modules
<tixo5> you can edit at GRUB menu
<flexy> tixo5: like following line 'bttv i2c_hw=1 card=0x71 '
<munzx> guys! ,... i gave up!! i could't repair my sys boot problem!!! ... i searched and tried everything possible in the net but nothing worked!!! .... the problem that my system halts on boot so i have to re-boot it where u get several options to starts the system ... the only one that works is : previous linux ... then ubuntu linux-generic  or something similar!
<Tetarchos> a fake ircop caled niko make shadow on a people we try to contact you
<wasanzy_> oh that is exactly the instruction I followed to install the vmware
<tixo5> nothingspecial: i dont think he wants to directly edit the module? im not sure
<flexy> nothingspecial: I don't mean to get the module loaded, it does that already. I need to set parameters for the module, because it does not autodetect the dvb card correctly
<nothingspecial> tixo5: Oh, sorry :)
<|Long|> hi guys, when i point to shutdown menu, it keep loopback to login screen how do i fix tis?
<wh1zz0> SwedMike.. yes! you are right..
<tixo5> flexy:  test your line out by press i think 'E' on your GRUb line at boot
<tixo5> edit the script
<tixo5> if it works, add to grub.cfg
<wh1zz0> That's the sort of thing I need... Something which hides and lets me unlock it upon boot
<flexy> tixo5, nothingspecial: kernel parameters, or options to a module to load. So that the kernel is not loaded without the options. Grub is way too soon.
<wh1zz0> I looked at trucrypt but it doesnt say much about how it works
<tixo5> grub is way too soon? can you explain?
<Evanescence> how to add remote machine's ssh public key into locale machine ?
<flexy> tixo5, nothingspecial: perhaps /etc/modprobe.d/<create file here> ?
<tixo5> no thats to load modules
<tixo5> Evanescence: there is a command to do it
<tixo5> but you can just copy it to /home/USER/.ssh
<flexy> tixo5: atleast it seems that in File: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf there is lines like "options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2"
<tixo5> flexy:  try it
<flexy> seems about right. just stumbled on that file
<nothingspecial> Evanescence: ssh-copy-id
<Evanescence> tixo5: If I directly copy public key file. will original public key file be overwrited ?
<jaap_> i have have a question about logon after the screensaver
<tixo5> if it has the same filename Evanescence :P
<tixo5> ssh-copy-id is what i remember
<Evanescence> nothingspecial: I tried that, but seems error command line format, what's the correct command line ?
<tixo5> show us the error
<nothingspecial> Evanescence: Did you create a key?
<Evanescence> nothingspecial: yes, generated
<tixo5> Evanescence: im guessing your not using root
<nothingspecial> Evanescence: ssh-copy-id user@host
<tixo5> nothingspecial: you need to include the user there i think, if he is using it for a user not root
<tixo5> so like
<tixo5> ssh-copy-id -i /keyfile user@serverip
<Evanescence> tixo5: nothingspecial If I want to copy machine-1 to machine-2 . the this command ssh-copy-id should be executed on which machine ?
<ani>  I am working on header compression, could any one please forward me any links related to ESP/IP header compression?
<rashed> i cannot connect filezilla to my site from ubuntu
<tixo5> the server
<tixo5> machine-1
<tixo5> sorry the client < Evanescence use my command
<Evanescence> tixo5: I see. tixo5 error : ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.100 port 22: No route to host
<tixo5> local IP?
<Evanescence> tixo5: yes, I am using wireless route.
<alberto> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tixo5> your SSH'ing to a machine in your LAN?
<Evanescence> tixo5: then let N900 phone connect to Notebook
<rumba> Ok, this is getting annoying. The apps bar (dock?) at the left of the screen appeared again. How do I make it disappear?
<alberto> Good morning
<nothingspecial> Evanescence: Does host have ssh server installed?
<tixo5> ^
<alberto> I came just to ask a question to you all
<alberto> When will the next Ubuntu version be realeased?
<tixo5> Evanescence: have you successfully connected without keys?
<Evanescence> nothingspecial: yes, installed. and I run sshd to start ssh server.
<alberto> How can I find out?
<lotuspsychje> !ocelot
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Evanescence> tixo5: have not, I successed in once with typing a password
<alberto> lotuspsychje Thank you very much
<tixo5> have u tried my command yet?
<tixo5> ssh-copy-id -i /keyfile user@serverip
<nothingspecial> No route to host means either ssh is not running or one of the machines is not connected to the LAN
<nothingspecial> Evanescence:  ^^
<Evanescence> tixo5: still that error. I guess the problem is on N900 phone
<tixo5> ash
<tixo5> ah
<tixo5> nmap it, see if port 22 is open lol
<tixo5> i doubt it will be on a phone, im not sure how networking works on phones tbh
<nothingspecial> nothingspecial: Phone???
<Evanescence> now I understand that notebook's ubuntu is ok, I need to ask #maemo now.
<tixo5> nothingspecial: how good are you with paache dude?
<tixo5> apache
<nothingspecial> tixo5: not :) apache or paache
<tixo5> damn :( i came here for help originally lol
<nothingspecial> tixo5: Someone will help, just keep trying
<tixo5> :)
<tixo5> you know aptitude keys, like i - installed -A auto installed
<tixo5> v = virtual package, does that mean its fully installed on the system or what ?
<nothingspecial> tixo5: virtual package is one that isn't a package but installs other packages afaik
<tixo5> hmm
<exutux> tixo5: what is your problem with apache?
<tixo5> well, i want to enable some modules
<hongry_> good morning fellow ubuntu users
<nothingspecial> tixo5: Like ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tixo5> some like mod_security, isnt in the /mods-available folder
<lonix> im so disapointed with the linux version of ultraedit
<tixo5> i was told to come here from httpd
<ranjan> hi all , any one here has used open-audit?
<tixo5> because its apparently compiled by ubuntu ? lol
<tixo5> there is this package in aptitude, but its got a v, so im not sure how to enable the module, its not showing in webmin
<tixo5> v   libapache2-mod-security2
<hongry_> Would anyone be willing to help me identify the source of a display problem I am having when I attempt to configure a triple monitor configuration using NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<tixo5> and others like mod-evasive
<tixo5> how can i enable these exutux ?
<exutux> tixo5: sudo  a2enmod mod-security
<tixo5> a2enmod isnt available on ubuntu ?
<exutux> uhm?
<tixo5> yea i know ?
<tixo5> debian based, but i couldnt find it
<tixo5> is it in another repo?
<exutux> tixo5: it is on apache2-common
<exutux> tixo5: it is on apache2.2-common
<mines> mariaines
<tixo5> but ive got that installed already
<tixo5> -bash: a2enmod: command not found
<mines> mariaines
<tixo5> ahhh i failed exutux
<exutux> tixo5: paste dpkg -l | grep apache
<exutux> tixo5: ok well
<tixo5> wasnt root
<tixo5> :O
<exutux> sudo
<hongry_> I added a second video card, and although NVIDIA X Server Settings detects the device, whenever I configure a second screen to use the new display adapter, I get an error upon re-loading xorg.  Might someone assist me in resolving this problem?
<tixo5> ya rofl, fail
<tixo5> however, its not listing the module i want
<tixo5> so must i compile extra modules myself?
<tixo5> or should i try and install this   'v   libapache2-mod-security2 '   even with the 'v' ?
<exutux> do you have installed libapache2-mod-security?
<dr_willis> hongry_:  configure how. whats the first video card?
<tixo5> im not sure totally what 'v' means still, does it mean something else similar is already isntalled?
<rumba> What's up with Ubuntu 11.04? It keeps crashing every few minutes and I didn't even install/configure very much.
<exutux> tixo5: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-security what says?
<tixo5> i didnt want to do it incase it messes up something else ^ i was checking, shall i just run it ? i have no image/snapshot of my server atm
<rumba> The screen keeps going black, then shows the image again, then black, then the image again and I can't click on anything. When I get bored of watching that, I have to do a cold reboot.
<wasanzy_> what is the command to luch virtual machine from a terminal window?
<rumba> There's also the dock at the left side of the screen that sometimes appears and it just won't go away. How do I hide it?
<hongry_> dr_willis, :  The first video card, (GPU 0) - (GeForce 6800 XT).  The Second video card, (GPU 1) - (Geforce 8400 GS).  GPU 0 is a PCI Express x16, GPU 1 is listed as a PCI Express x1.
<dr_willis> rumba:  what image
<rumba> I would like to replace it with Cairo-Dock.
<rumba> dr_willis: Ubuntu 11.04 x64
<exutux> tixo5: ok but it need to installed
<tixo5> ahh, exutux i think its virtual, because the real package is libapache-mod-security
<tixo5> Note, selecting 'libapache-mod-security' instead of 'libapache2-mod-security2'
<tixo5> so its just been added to apache2 for name purposes
<tixo5> searching purposes*
<exutux> tixo5: yeah
<tixo5> exutux: any ideas how i would find the version of soemthing compiled in the ubuntu repos?
<tixo5> i may want/need to compile it myself if its old ?
<ikonia> tixo5: can you give me an example of what you want to know
<tixo5> i suppose i really want to know, how  up to date the ubuntu repos are for apache modules
<tixo5> whether i should compile them all myself
<exutux> tixo5: I don't understand, so if you want enable that module you'll need to install it befor and after enable by e2enmod
<exutux> a*
<rumba> I can't work like this...
<ikonia> tixo5: the package version normally tells you the version of the software in it
<ikonia> tixo5: keep in mind back ports also
<dr_willis> hongry_:  ive used 2 nvidia cards befor. but one issue ive seen is if the 2 cards differ in age. they may need different driver versiins.  i tend to have cards that have 2 video outs these days.
 * rumba keeps thinking about the Windows 7 he has at home... never had issues like these
<tixo5> ikonia:  this doesnt show anything
<hongry_> dr_willis, :  if they do indeed require different driver versions, how might I accomplish installing the correct driver version for the newly added second card?
<tixo5> this is the latest version from mod_security website "modsecurity-apache_2.6.1.tar.gz"    how do i know if its been compiled by ubuntu, or if they are using an older version
<MrNthDegree> rumba, that is because the display drivers aren't installed properly
<ikonia> tixo5: what does it say ?
<jLoth> join #reddit
<jLoth> sorry forgot /
<rumba> MrNthDegree: It worked fine for exactly two weeks.
<dr_willis> hongry_: im not sure you can.  you did run the addayional drivers tool? then used nvidia-settings tool?
<tixo5> ikonia: ubuntu is trying to install this   "libapache-mod-security"
<tixo5> and "mod-security-common"
<ikonia> tixo5: there is normally a version number on the package though
<ikonia> tixo5: if you query it
<tixo5> there isnt lol
<tixo5> o
<tixo5> query how?
<dr_willis> hongry_: or just use the gpl driver. but it sort of sucks
<rumba> MrNthDegree: So what can I do about it?
<MrNthDegree> rumba, I don't tend to use non-LTS versions of Ubuntu
<dawid> hej
<dawid> Gada ktoś po Polsku?
<MrNthDegree> rumba, check your drivers are installed correctly if you're using either ATI or NVIDIA proprietary drivers
<dr_willis> bbl
<hongry_> dr_willis, :  right after you said the bit about the different drivers I fired up the "additional drivers" tool.  I'm not really sure what to do though, honestly.  I have three drivers listed, one that is activated, and I'm not sure what to do from there...
<andai> i'm reading a guide , it says install Mono via winetricks, but i don't see it there
<dawid> #ubuntu.pl
<dr_willis> hongry_: i just use the recommended ones
<MrNthDegree> rumba, also keep in mind if you're using Unity, that it's quite a new desktop environment and is quite rough
<exutux> tixo5: apt-cache policy libapache-mod-security
<dr_willis> hongry_:  how many monitors are you using total?
<exutux> which version get you?
<MrNthDegree> rumba, Unity tends to expose bugs in a lot of drivers when running with 3D effects enabled
<tixo5> exutux:  thanks for the command
<tixo5> Version table:
<tixo5>      2.5.12-1 0
<hongry_> dr_willis, :  none of them are listed as recommended, as far as I can see.  the first two are both listed as "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library".  The third is listed as simply "nvidia_173".  The "nvidia_173" driver is the one that is activated, but not currently in use, according to the Additional Drivers utility.
<rumba> MrNthDegree: How do I know if 3D effects are enabled?
<tixo5> it is quite new, i will see if there is an exploits / bypasses for that version
<dr_willis> hongry_:  the not in use can ba a bug. its in use if nvidia-settings says it is..
<hongry_> hrm..
<hongry_> maybe I'll try activating one of the other ones...
<exutux> tixo5: yeah but there is constantly security upgrades
<dr_willis> hongry_: you did run nvidia-settings and turned on twinview
<exutux> there are*
<MrNthDegree> rumba, for Unity, you'd know if you've installed compiz
<dr_willis> gotta run bbl
<hongry_> dr_willis, :  no, when I was trying to configure the second display I had configured it for "Separate X Display".  I do not desire to use TwinView.
<exutux> tixo5: so I think that isn't a problem if it isn't latest new version...
<MrNthDegree> rumba, try the following for me:  http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-natty-login-to-classic-gnome-2-desktop
<rumba> MrNthDegree: Well, compiz is installed.
<hongry_> I just de-activated/re-activated the "nvidia_173" driver, and it says I need to restart computer to apply changes.
<rumba> MrNthDegree: Thanks, great!
<tixo5> exutux: that depends if there is a severe security problem with it
<tixo5> :P
<amanforindia> http://pastebin.com/465L5EEP
<hongry_> I'm going to go give it a spin.  I'll be back momentarily.  Thank you thus far for your recommendations.  I'll let you know how it goes when I return.
<amanforindia> this is my partitioning scheme
<exutux> tixo5: sure
<MrNthDegree> rumba, the GNOME 2 desktop is a very well tested environment, while Unity is still very new (think of it as akin to when Vista first came out!)
<nightcrow> hiya
<nightcrow> how do i remove a service from starting at boot without deleting the actual app?
<amanforindia> there are 2 oses opensuse (in the extended partition) and arch in the other 3
<nightcrow> i have smbd running and I dont want it to start at boot
<amanforindia> now i want to add ubuntu
<amanforindia> so how do i partition?
<amanforindia> so how do i partition now?
<exutux> nightcrow:  looks for update-rc.d
<phani> Hi.. unable to play videos in this link http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/sportmediaset/tutti_i_gol/225240/udinese-lazio-2-1.html lucid 10.4 , tried on firefox and also chrome. Installed moonlight plugin as well but still not working.. any ideas.. updater flash as well
<alberto> Do you know if it's too complex to set up a network printer with Ubuntu, when that printer is under a Windows machine?
<dawid> Alberto- Bitch
<alberto> I mean, the Windows machine is the one the printer is connected to
<alberto> dawid pardon?
<wh1zz0> SwedeMike: the option you talked about
<dawid> Alberto- Polnish
<bazhang> !pl | dawid
<ubottu> dawid: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MrNthDegree> alberto, eww...
<wh1zz0> Does anyone now if trucrypt hides and encrypts upon reboot?
<tharaka> Hi, anyone can help me to solve my problem that is a, when I installed FF+ubuntu on my matchine there is no NIC driver , so then I can't access the internet , where I can find this NIC driver for hp compaq 6200 pro mt pc
<MrNthDegree> alberto, i've only ever had a Linux box sharing the printer, with Windows as a client
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, what do you mean?
<alberto> MrNthDegree Did it work for you?
<szal> tharaka: what's FF got to do w/ it?
<SwedeMike> wh1zz0: most disk-encryption does real time encryption, it doesn't do anything specific when rebooting.
<wh1zz0> I am looking for a tool or Something which hides folders and lets me unlock it upon boot
<MrNthDegree> alberto, with the printer connected to Linux box and shared to Windows, yes, not done it the other way
<wh1zz0> Something like what hide folders v 3.5 does on windows
<MrNthDegree> alberto, when Linux shares it, you don't even need samba because CUPS can be accessed through Windows if you use XP
<dawid> David_4d- Bitch!
<bazhang> dawid, stop that
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, I don't know what that does, however, what I do know is that everything you save inside a TC container is encrypted
<dawid> Bazhang- Wchat?
<alberto> MrNthDegree Thank you
<wh1zz0> When you say encrypted, what kind of encryption are we talking about here?
<szal> alberto: I believe I once had a setup where I shared a printer via Windows file and printer sharing, and it worked
<wh1zz0> Prompted for password each time I try to access it OR just file protection
<wh1zz0> ?
<MrNthDegree> alberto, with XP you'd use the URL option and put in the URL to the printer you get from the CUPS web interface and then install drivers as you would for local ;)
<arikm> wh1zz0, you can choose the symmetric cipher, amongst other things
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, every time you try to access the container
<alberto> MrNthDegree Great! Thanks indeed
<tharaka> sorry I got it wrong
<tharaka> let me know how can I find that driver
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, but truecrypt is lame compared to Ubuntu's encryption option
<lonix> !alias > lonix
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, the built-in home directory encryption means when you're not logged in, everything is inaccessible, and it depends on your password to decrypt the key to decrypt the files
<av-adilson> hi i've got an issue with two clients, I removed nis and nfs-common added new users however, I have no network. Ntwork manager doens't show any eth* connections, anyone can tell me why and how to resolve this issue?
<lonix> !bashrc > lonix
<wh1zz0> Whew.. The thing is, these are files I use all the time, so it would be ardous to keep repeating the password each time I want to access files. But also, on the other hand the are very personal files that I like to keep hidden from prying eyes. So I'm sort of looking for something which can automatically hide upon reboot and only ask me for pass when I boot
<bazhang> lonix, /msg ubottu please
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, the built in encryption does that
<lonix> kk, sorry
<dawid> Alberto, I am of Polish. Jeb on the snout fucking prick
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, why didn't you opt to encrypt home directory when you installed?  It does that
<wh1zz0> Hmm... seems I'd have to make do with the default ubuntu encryption then.. Where is is located and how can I activate it?
<jvgeli> fuck
<wh1zz0> No I just don't want the entire home dir encrypted
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, why not?
<wh1zz0> I just want a particular dir inside /home/user
<nightcrow> hiya
<Dreamscape> hey all anyone here familiar with virtualmin?
<nightcrow> how do I remove a service from bootup
<FourTens> In Banshee is there a way to hide the artist view and sort albums by artist?
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, well the built-in encryption uses command line tools for mounting individual directories
<nightcrow> i have smbd running but I dont want it to start when I turn on the server, I only want to start it manually
<wh1zz0> MrNthDegree:  Well, lol.. lame reason to be honest
<nightcrow> how can I achieve this?
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, you could script truecrypt on login
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, that would mean a box would appear asking for a password and then mount the folder
<phani>  Hi.. unable to play videos in this link http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/sportmediaset/tutti_i_gol/225240/udinese-lazio-2-1.html lucid 10.4 , tried on firefox and also chrome. Installed moonlight plugin as well but still not working.. any ideas.. updated flash as well
<wh1zz0> MrNthDegree: I guess I was just looking at a scenario whereby it wouldn't look as though I was hidding my entire system from my friends
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, well you're not if you encrypt /home/user and use two user accounts
<wh1zz0> Okie.. so MrNthDegree where do I find the default encryption now that I didnt enable it during installation?
<MrNthDegree> on GNOME 2:  System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<MrNthDegree> When making a new user, there's a checkbox to enable encryption
<wilhart> hello, anyone have problem with playback it flickers in my hdmi out tv lcd
<wilhart> but does not flicker in my main monitor
<wh1zz0> MrNthDegree: I just want to encrypt one folder /home/user/thisfolder
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, that isn't built-in unfortunately, so you'll have to script that yourself
<wh1zz0> Owh... okie I'm on 11.04 so i guess i'd just find user and groups
<wh1zz0> Hmm....any nice material on this please?
<arikm> MrNthDegree, wh1zz0, I wonder if you can make a encryptfs filesystem in a file, then mount it in your desired folder?
<av-adilson> hi i've got an issue with two clients, I removed nis and nfs-common added new users however, I have no network. Network manager doens't show any eth* connections, anyone can tell me why and how to resolve this issue?
<arikm> i.e. with the loop device
<nightcrow> av-adilson: ifup?
<wh1zz0> it's the encryptfs filesystem file I cannot make
<wh1zz0> Can you link me to a resource?
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, http://nerdcenter.de/howto-debian-loopback-dm-crypt-luks-pam-mount/ <-- complicated but works
<rumba> MrNthDegree: I chose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen. This is exactly what I wanted and I hope it will behave better. Thanks!
<wh1zz0> Hmm.. Thanks
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, that will be unlocked on login though
<av-adilson> nightcrow, ifup doesn't recognise eth0 which should've been the standard
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, which is no different from encrypting the whole home folder, since as soon as someone is logged in, they have access
<arikm> MrNthDegree but it will make it easier to move around the folder, i.e to other machines
<wh1zz0> Hmmm
<wh1zz0> Then that will not work for my purpose
<MrNthDegree> arikm, many files vs. one file yeah
<wh1zz0> Anyone ever tried cryptkeeper/
<wh1zz0> ?
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, what are you looking for exactly then?  Nothing wrong with manually opening truecrypt and putting in the password once each time you log in
<wh1zz0> Yes, if it would mean only putting the password once, i.e once logged in, then I'm cool with it
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, yes you can do that with truecrypt
<wh1zz0> but the issue of putting the password all the time is what I felt would be like a nagging wife
<arikm> MrNthDegree I agree, password just once, seems to satisfy the requirements
<arikm> wh1zz0, just at mount time
<wh1zz0> but does truecrypt also hide the folders or it just locks it?
<malama_> hi everyone,Can anyone help me on how to change folder permissions of folders in the file system
<wilhart> Ok, hi. I have problem when playbacking video (i have nvidia 9800gt) outputs are dvi out to monitor and hdmi to my second projector screen
<wilhart> and. The problem is that i get flickering when playbacking video on second projector, and this DOES dont affect my dvi main monitor!
<wilhart> Please help.
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, there isn't any folder in the real world ;)
<wh1zz0> :p
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, truecrypt makes a big file containing a whole filesystem, which is mounted as a folder
<arikm> wh1zz0: trucrypt implements an entire filesystem. Just happens you can put it on a file
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, when it's not mounted, there's an empty folder there
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, you can mount it to any folder, even a folder containing files
<wh1zz0> MrNthDegree:  Hmm I see
<wh1zz0> Interesting stuff
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, so you could just mount it to say /home/user/Public and no-one would know there's ever been anything there
<arikm> wh1zz0: and the idea behind trucrypt is that folks that look at the file cannot tell it is even a truecrypt file
<MrNthDegree> even if Public has 100s of files in it, those files are untouched
<arikm> just a bunch of junk
<wh1zz0> Lol.. awesome
<wh1zz0> But each time I login I have to mount only once right?
<MrNthDegree> yes
<wh1zz0> Great.. thanks for this
<MrNthDegree> and if you forget to unmount, it's still unmounted at reboot
<wh1zz0> YES!
<wh1zz0> Exactly what I need
<wh1zz0> :D
<MrNthDegree> just be aware that even with this, there are privacy leaks
<wh1zz0> But one last question, why do you feel truecrypt is lame?
<nightcrow> av-adilson: driver?
<arikm> especially since having it mounted is as vulnerable as any other file on your system
<jpds> wh1zz0: It's not fully open-source software?
<wh1zz0> Owh
<wh1zz0> That
<MrNthDegree> jpds, it is, it suffers from the Firefox problem
<wh1zz0> There are known bugs right?
<MrNthDegree> jpds, you can't edit it and leave it called Truecrypt, same as Firefox
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, it's not lame, if you use it right.  But compared to doing the whole of $HOME, it's not very good
<jpds> MrNthDegree: I know.
<jpds> wh1zz0: All software has bugs.
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, for example:  Open a picture in a photo management/editing app and that file will show in the last opened list
<nightcrow> av-adilson: mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.old
<nightcrow> av-adilson: and then reboot
<wh1zz0> Yea I know.. but I only call serious bugs, bugs
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, which is not good because then people will know a file was opened which isn't there right now
<wh1zz0> Omg..! that's a serious one MrNthDegree
<arikm> wh1zz0: got to be sensible with filenames too!
<wh1zz0> There was one tool I used in winbows pista which had that error
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, that's not a truecrypt bug, that's a not-using-encryption-properly issue ;)
<wh1zz0> It made the whole thing useless
<wh1zz0> Well.. yeah not really a bug
 * MrNthDegree gives people a separate user account to work around this issue
<wh1zz0> But it made using the whole tool completely useless
<aikInsaan> hey....i have made some changes to grub during the boot (specifically: added nomodeset)...i would now like to make this a permanent change for all restarts (not for upgrades as yet though)...
<av-adilson> nightcrow, will try
<wh1zz0> I mean the essence and whole cover would be bown away
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, not really, if you encrypt all of $HOME and have an autologin on another user account which is for non-private use...
<chomping> Hi guys, anyone who knows how to set a system wide proxy setting? I have this instance in the cloud and wanted to access the internet thru a proxy. Any idea?
<aikInsaan> ...googling for permanent changes suggested making edits to menu.ls file which does not exist under /boot/grub....any suggestions on what's going on here?
<chomping> can iptables be use?
<aikInsaan> am using Natty
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, on Windows, privacy is such an issue that Truecrypt lets you have a hidden container for a second copy of Windows :P
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, so it's about understanding how all your software works and working around privacy issues
<wh1zz0> Hmm
 * MrNthDegree has some pictures of past girlfriends and other stuff which is potentially compromising and uses encryption of the homedir and separate accounts for that reason
<wh1zz0> Lol
<wh1zz0> Hahaha
<arikm> MrNthDegree:  to be clear, that is for any encryption system
<MrNthDegree> arikm, true, but the built-in caters for all that because of the way Linux works, excluding Java using /tmp
<arikm> gotta be careful about /tmp files as well
<arikm> yep
<arikm> I agree, the builtin is nice, and transparent
<MrNthDegree> /tmp can of course have LUKS with random keys
<MrNthDegree> same with swap
<arikm> in fact, I seelcted the item and entirely forgot I had until I saw the $HOME/.Private dir
<kasun_> hi i'm having a problem with network connectivity, my NIC card dosent detect by ubuntu, but works fine with windows, can some one help me to solve this
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, in addition there are less obvious issues which hit people occasionally, like privacy leaks on IM clients
<wh1zz0> Okie.. I just thought for a second there.. So what you are advising is that the best way is to have a second account where I keep all compromising files right?
<dyd> how can i create a link in the dekstop to a command? like wine /media/LaCie/exe/program.exe
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, yep and that account to be encrypted
<aetas> MrNibbles, its incosiderate to encrypt porn
<wh1zz0> Hmm.. I see
<MrNthDegree> wh1zz0, and then all you need do is have auto-login on a non-private account
<wh1zz0> So let's say I wish to pick up a couple of files I just login to that account right?
<wh1zz0> And work directly from there
<MrNthDegree> pretty much
<MrNthDegree> people will see the non-private account all the time since it "just loads" and won't think about any other accounts
<MrNthDegree> and if you need an excuse, just name the account "Maintenance" or something and claim it's there for emergencies like when your normal account won't login
<wh1zz0> MrNthDegree: You have a very good point there, if it aint broke don't change it.. I'm going to try something now
<MrNthDegree> (after all, that's a necessity on most systems)
<aetas> dyd, right click and create launcher
<dyd> aetas: thank you
<aikInsaan> hey....i have made some changes to grub during the boot (specifically: added nomodeset)...i would now like to make this a permanent change for all restarts (not for upgrades as yet though)...
<aikInsaan> ...googling for permanent changes suggested making edits to menu.ls file which does not exist under /boot/grub....any suggestions on what's going on here?
<aikInsaan> am using Natty
<bazhang> aikInsaan, grub2 does not have that
<bazhang> !grub2 | aikInsaan please have a look
<ubottu> aikInsaan please have a look: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<aikInsaan> bazhang: thanks...thought i was looking at older stuff
<kasun_> hi i'm having a problem with network connectivity, my NIC card dosent detect by ubuntu, but works fine with windows, can some one help me to solve this, details are pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/647240/
<kasun_> hi i'm having a problem with network connectivity, my NIC card dosent detect by ubuntu, but works fine with windows, can some one help me to solve this, details are pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/647240/
<EgyParadox> kasun_: is it a wireless interface?
<Umren> is any1 knows some fast annotations creater for images? not gimp
<_nok_> Hi, does any know how to install ubuntu to an external HDD? Thanks in advance!
<sudokill> _nok_, yes just choose the hdd on the install screen
<kasun_> hi i'm having a problem with network connectivity, my NIC card dosent detect by ubuntu, but works fine with windows, can some one help me to solve this, details are pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/647240/
<bazhang> kasun_, whats the chipset
<_nok_> sudokill: ya, i tried that and installed ubuntu in my HDD, but  the harddisk in not getting recognized during boot time
<sudokill> _nok_, where did you install grub?
<sudokill> maybe you installed it to the external hdd and have to choose that hdd before bootup?
<Guest77109> may i create shell scripting interface from java program
<Guest77109> may i create shell scripting interface from java program
<_nok_> sudokill: i made a 1gb partition (ext2 file system) with mountpoint /boot.. during boot time, the harddisk doesn't show up at all!
<sattu94> Guest77109: may i ?
<sattu94> Guest77109: it's up to you if you want to.
<sudokill> _nok_, and where di you install ubuntu? to the /boot partition?
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<NielsMkn> need some help with ubuntu 11.04 64 bit
<NielsMkn> for some reason I cannot execute anything
<NielsMkn> There is just no response from programs I double click
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: What happens if ou right click and 'open with'?
<nothingspecial> you
<coz_> NielsMkn,  which application are you trying to run?
<coz_> Nielsen,  can you get to a terminal at all?
<kasun_> bazhang lspci -v command provides this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/647251/
<_nok_> sudokill: here is what i did... i had a 40gb HDD... 1 made a ext2 1gb partiton (mount point /boot) and the rest as a ext4 mountpoint / and installed ubuntu in the ext4 part...
<NielsMkn> coz I tried multiple applications
<sudokill> _nok_, ok, sometimes the bootloader gets installed to a different drive
<NielsMkn> teamviewer, a .bin file
<sudokill> _nok_, try booting from a different drive see if grub comes up
<NielsMkn> nothingspecial it gives the regular options
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: Did you download it?
<_nok_> sudokill: both the partitons are not getting detected... in short, the HDD is itself is not getting detected
<sudokill> _nok_, is it shown in hte bios?
<NielsMkn> yes nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: chmod +x teamviewer.bin
<_nok_> sudokill: no :(
<sudokill> _nok_, how did you partition it then?
<_nok_> sudokill: during installation of ubuntu!
<sudokill> _nok_, so it is detected then
<NielsMkn> still nothing, nothingspecial
<NielsMkn> I tried it before
<sudokill> _nok_, go into bios again and double check, maybe its not included in the boot order at all. if not there should be a button to press (F8) for me to choose what to boot from
<NielsMkn> and now again
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: ./teamviewer.bin     any errors
<NielsMkn> nope
<NielsMkn> but not response as well
<sudokill> _nok_, is the external drive completely blank with nothing else on it?
<_nok_> sudokill: no.. the HDD is completely empty except ubuntu system files
<EgyParadox> NielsMkn: Can you open the terminal?
<NielsMkn> yeah EgyParadox
<sudokill> _nok_, go into bios again and double check, maybe its not included in the boot order at all. if not there should be a button to press (F8) for me to choose what to boot from
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: Are you sure it isn't running. No response or errors usually means everythings ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741686&page=3 kasun_
<EgyParadox> NielsMkn: Do you get any output when you try to open any application via terminal?
<NielsMkn> well then I should get something on my display, right? But nothing happens :o
<EgyParadox> to run*
<NielsMkn> EgyParadox nope
<andai> whats a nice GUI video player that has LEFT/RIGHT audio balance
<andai> I want to learn hungarian twice as fast
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: have you tried to connect remotely to see if it works?
<NielsMkn> erm how do I do that? :o
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: I don't know. I have never used teamviewer
<NielsMkn> well its not specific to teamviewer actually
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<NielsMkn> I downloaded a game as well, and that also didn't work :/
<nothingspecial> What game?
<NielsMkn> lugaru
<NielsMkn> its for linux
<karthick87> I am running ubuntu 10.10 server edition as apt-cacher server. How ever we have both 10.04 and 10.10 editions in our office. I have imported the cd cache of ubuntu version 10.04 and it is working fine. Now i want to import the cd cache of ubuntu version 10.10, for that i have to setup different server or i can import the cd cache in same server in different location? If in different location, how to import the cd cache? Can any one help?
<bazhang> NielsMkn, there's a PPA for that
<NielsMkn> for lugaru?
<bazhang> NielsMkn, yes.
<NielsMkn> even if there is, I still want to fix this issue though
<kdbwnf> Hi. I've a VPN connection without password. Can't I use it in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> NielsMkn, log out, then login to classic
<NielsMkn> alright
<opfour> d
<gokulnath> Hi, I need to install some packages in my ubuntu 8.10 server, but while doing apt-get update it gives a 404 error
<bazhang> gokulnath, its end of life, thats why
<bazhang> gokulnath, you need to upgrade to get support
<BluesKaj> !eol | gokulnath
<ubottu> gokulnath: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> !upgrade | gokulnath
<ubottu> gokulnath: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gokulnath> ohh, you mean to 10.04
<bazhang> gokulnath, take note of the eolupgrades link
<NielsMkn> still no use :/
<bazhang> gokulnath, there's no direct upgrade to that
<gokulnath> ok
<gokulnath> then what i can do
<gokulnath> first to 9 and then to 10
<bazhang> gokulnath, check the link is the first step
<gokulnath> ok
<guignant> hi
<NielsMkn> could it be because of the fact I'm using a 64 bit version even though I have 2 GB ram only :o
<bazhang> NielsMkn, no
<NielsMkn> well then it has to be an installation issue :/
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: chmod +x lugaru-linux-x86-1.0c.bin && ./lugaru-linux-x86-1.0c.bin just worked for me
<NielsMkn> I know it worked for me on 10.10 as well
<NielsMkn> but 11.04 is just against me :/
<NielsMkn> could it be because of the update manager? I think it update the kernel :o
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: maybe ia32-libs will help if you are running 64bit
<Osina> Hej
<NielsMkn> hmm how do I install them?
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<NielsMkn> thanks
<kdbwnf> Hi. I have a vpn connection without password. Can't I use it in Ubuntu?
<Osina> Anybody want to party in Copenhagen tonight
<Phoenix87> how/where can i hire developers for my projects?
<bazhang> !ot | Osina
<ubottu> Osina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NielsMkn> lol
<bazhang> Phoenix87, thats hardly an ubuntu support question
<Phoenix87> bazhang, well the app are for gnome
<andai> bazhang: He must be like me, desperate to find someone on IRC at all
<andai> :P
<Phoenix87> lol
<bazhang> Phoenix87, still not the channel for it
<Phoenix87> bazhang, can u suggest me one pls?
<bazhang> !alis | Phoenix87
<ubottu> Phoenix87: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<kdbwnf> Hi. I have a vpn connection without password. Can't I use it in Ubuntu?
<Phoenix87> k thank you
<do0> hi
<Osina> Anybody want to party in Copenhagen tonight
<Osina> So we can talk about ubuntu amazing system
<Osina> And how we can make it better
<bazhang> Osina, wrong channel
<aetas> that doesn't sound like a party
<NielsMkn> lol
<daniel_> pretty hardcore partying on a Tuesday ;]
<BluesKaj> not if you're on vacation
<mang0> I'm wanting to run windows alongside Ubuntu, but without rebooting. Sort of like parallels for mac....Any ideas for programs?
<bazhang> mang0, virtualbox
<mang0> bazhang: Will I lose performance, is it free, and what OSes can it run?
 * NielsMkn hugs nothingspecial real hard!
<BluesKaj> !vb | mang0
<mang0> .......
<NielsMkn> It worked after installing ia32-libs. :D
<nothingspecial> NielsMkn: ouch!
<bazhang> !vm | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<BluesKaj> !info vb | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Package vb does not exist in natty
<nothingspecial> :)
<NielsMkn> Thanks a lot nothingspecial and bazhang :D
<acr> Osina how many girls may be on party?
<mang0> !Virtualbox
<Mjateznik> Hi
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bazhang> acr, stop that
<acr> :D
<Mjateznik> could someone please help me with sound in java?
<acr> sorry
<kdbwnf> Hi. I have a vpn connection without password. Can't I use it in Ubuntu?
<acr> Mjateznik, what problem? out of RAM?
<Osina> 13
<BluesKaj> Mjateznik, just in java?
<acr> Osina, great :)
<Mjateznik> acr & BluesKaj: sound works well but not in java
<surfdue> i actually chown'ed / wrong user/group but aborted pretty quickly. I fixed /etc, /var, etc. I am wondering should I make sure anything in particular is fixed?
<bazhang> acr, last warning
<Mjateznik> blueskaj: no sound at all in java
<surfdue> Or is there a script you can run in ubuntu to check system permissions
<acr> bazhang, :(
<BluesKaj> Mjateznik, how do you know it's just java, I have to ask
<nothingspecial> surfdue: did you do it without -R?
<Mjateznik> BluesKaj: Well it plays well in vlc, rythmbox, flash, games
<Mjateznik> BluesKaj: however it does not work in the java game Bang! Howdy
<Mjateznik> I neither have functional java in firefox
<surfdue> nothingspecial, i did -R heh
<surfdue> i was trying to do it in the local dir, but tab failed..
<surfdue> silly me :/
<BluesKaj> Mjateznik,  sound on youtube ?
<nothingspecial> surfdue: Then you've probably destroyed your system. Does it still work?
<Mjateznik> BluesKaj: yes.
<Mjateznik> BluesKaj: But youtube is flash, ain
<Mjateznik> 't it?
<BluesKaj> Mjateznik, yes
<NielsMkn> gtg guys later
<farhad2161> who has a small linux game for idle time?
<dr_willis> youtube can do html5 for a lot of videos
<BluesKaj>  Mjateznik , you might try reinstalling restricted extras ,.... sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NielsMkn> farhard try lugaru :P
<kdbwnf> Hi. I have a vpn connection without password. Can't I use it in Ubuntu?
<Mjateznik> BluesKaj: okej didn't get any errors (I think ;) )
<soler> hey all, when 10.04 LTS 3 will be released ?
<Mjateznik> BluesKaj: which is the simples java sound applet which I could use to test?
<webad_13> I am on 11.04 and while watching a movie or just surfing the web the system would hang unexpectadly. I would like to go into it a bit more, so which log file should I look at? would some problem be registered in dmesg?
<surfdue> Anyways.. The system works fine still is there a way to just confirm that the group/user didnt mess up the system
<wcchandler_work> Is there a howto on integrating evolution with Unity's calendar thing?  I have emails for meetings but they're not automatically adding themselves
<airtonix> soler: lol?
<BluesKaj> Mjateznik, I really don't know
<Mark_Morcom> I installed something that disabled the Ubuntu desktop
<Mark_Morcom> So, no Gnome, no nothing
<Mark_Morcom> How can I get to termanal to disable
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1  for console
<Mark_Morcom> Ok, and once there
<Mark_Morcom> How do enable Ubuntus defualt desktop
<dr_willis> no idea.. depends on whats broke
<Mark_Morcom> Forgotton what its called
<Mark_Morcom> I installed Cube Desktop
<Mark_Morcom> It disable the Unbuntu desktop
<Mark_Morcom> I was stupid and allowed it
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> thers some commansa to reste compix at the webupd8 blog site
<viktor> How do i get heroes of ight and magic III to work... dont work through wine and then i found the Loki version but cant patch it
<surfdue> dr_willis, did you hear my previous question? jw if you had any ideas
<dr_willis> i got them bookmarked at   delicious.com/dr_willis also
<urca> orkut
<sgerbino> what is the recommended course of action when Ubuntu warns you that /boot is running out of memory? I've never encountered this :o
<dr_willis> sgerbino:  you mean out of space?
<sgerbino> dr_willis: yes
<wcchandler_work> sgerbino: use df to determine the amount of space left
<wasanzy_> hi
<sgerbino> dr_willis: df -h reports 99% aka 2.3MB
<dr_willis> clean out old kernels
<wcchandler_work> delete old kernels?
<wasanzy_> how can I run vmware console from the shell please?
<dr_willis> my /boot is like 8gb ;)
<sgerbino> dr_willis how do I clean out old kernels?
<Mjateznik> BluesKaj: thanks anyway! cheers
<sgerbino> i thought i could just apt-get autoclean them away :O
<bastidrazor> sgerbino: uninstall them. in synaptic search for linux-image
<dr_willis> sgerbino:  package manager tools. autoclean is for the cache
<wcchandler_work> use uname to figure out your current kernel
<dr_willis> autoremove is for obsolete packages
<wcchandler_work> then get rid of old ones that you don't use
<sgerbino> wcchandler_work, dr_willis, bastidrazor: thank you guys, I appreciate the help
<wasanzy_> please help me
<viktor> How do i get heroes of ight and magic III to work... dont work through wine and then i found the Loki version but cant patch it.. can anyone help?
<dr_willis> viktor:  id say work on it in wine. check the app database.
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> those old old games can be quite a challange to get running natively
<viktor> dr_willis, They say it works like platiunum but for me it freezes, and i got the correct winr version
<babu> when i did ssh aspire210@172.24.100.73....it says ssh: connect to host 172.24.100.73 port 22: Connection refused
<babu> wat's the pblm
<rb_> hello all is here a good place to ask questions about ubuntu live (usb)? I'll ask anyways: I'd like some pointers as to where to look to stop the live usb from prompting the user to remove media before it completes a reboot
<dr_willis> viktor:  see winehq channel     perhaps
<babu> when i did ssh aspire210@172.24.100.73....it says ssh: connect to host 172.24.100.73 port 22: Connection refused
<babu> wat's the pblm
<viktor> dr_willis, ty
<sunta> anyone familiar with rsyslog? I made it to write a single file for every remote-logging machine. though /var/log/syslog contains all machines too. any hint?
<alketi> Hi, Where can I find a proffesional looking ubuntu theme ?
<bastidrazor> babu: it sounds as if port 22 is not open. did you portforward 22 in your router?
<EgyParadox> babu_: Are u behind a firewall?
<bastidrazor> err.. 172.. that sounds internal.
<dyd> what does the command #!/bin/sh ?
<jrib> dyd: it's found at the top of scripts and says how to interpret the file
<bastidrazor> dyd: in a script that tells it what application is to run it.
<dyd> thank you
<sunta> dyd, u could use #!//usr/bin/perl too
<airtonix> babu: portforward or actually make sure you installed openssh-server on the target computer.
<vk4akp_> Evening NIgz.
<skfax> I'm running Ubuntu through VMware, and I've set up a shared folder which appears in /mnt/hgfs. I'm trying to set up a symbolic link from this folder to a directory, but get the error "operation not supported". Is there any way of solving this?
<jrib> skfax: what did you execute?
<skfax> jrib: "ln -s /path/to/dir name_of_link" while in /mnt/hgfs/shared_folder
<jrib> skfax: pastebin « mount »
<balooo> Hi.  I'm currently using Ubuntu but i'm on a windows network that I do not manage.  I'm having problems pinging any other machines (windows or linux) by their hostname, and similarly they cannot ping my machine by my hostname.  Is there something I "need to"or can do to make my ubuntu machine compliant with however windows networks are managed?
<dr_willis> balooo:  can you ping by ip#
<balooo> dr_willis: pinging the ip works.  But out ips are not static.
<skfax> jrib: http://pastebin.com/4rYYcUVr
<dr_willis> you mcould set up ip to hostname in hosts file. but that can get messy. if not static. you may have to get some service going i recall.
<jrib> skfax: guess wahtever vmhgfs is doesn't support symlinks?  Can you verify it does?
<mcnesium> what ffmpeg codec should i use to combine an m4a-audiofile and a jpg-file to make a youtube-compatible video-file?
<skfax> jrib: That is likely the issue. Is there any other way of setting up a link if it doesn't?
<dr_willis> i set my router to remember mac to ip settings. ;)   gotta run. bbl
<surfdue> dr_willis, i messed up i did a chown -R www-data:www-data / then i went back and fixed /var and /etc to root:root.. Can you helpme get sudo to work again
<iceroot> surfdue: you have a backup of the whole system?
<jrib> skfax: strangely, this person seems to have been able to create a symlink: http://rclermont.blogspot.com/2008/05/vmware-fusion-no-hard-links-in-shared.html
<surfdue> iceroot, no
<surfdue> but really nothing that important on here tbh
<surfdue> but id prefer not to reinstall
<iceroot> surfdue: the best way is imo to take another ubuntu-default installation, read all file-permissions (owner, group) with getfacl and put that with setfacl on your system
<BluesKaj> mcnesium, http://dinsdalepiranha.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/how-to-make-a-video-for-youtube-with-linux/
<jrib> skfax: I don't know of an alternative for you (maybe mount --bind)
<surfdue> iceroot, i have a duplicate system how do i read all the files and then trasnfer it
<skfax> jrib: Yeah, seems like a guy in the comment section has the same issue as me with symbolic links though. This is a bit odd
<surfdue> any ideas?
<iceroot> surfdue: have a look at "man getfacl"
<iceroot> surfdue: with that you can read all permissions and put the output into a file
<surfdue> iceroot, yes, but is there a way to save it all to a file?
<surfdue> ah ok
<surfdue> thanks
<iceroot> surfdue: > file
<seteve> is there a way to insert more include directories for my compiler when i use "make" ?
<skfax> jrib: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1007277 found this :)
<seteve> rather than just /usr/include
<skfax> jrib: Thanks for helping! My mind stumbled a bit and I totally forgot to include vmware / shared folders in my searches
<jrib> skfax: cool
<hooker> any know about honeyview and honeyd ??
<surfdue> iceroot, hey i dont see a way to store it in a file except something like >
<baskak> i have an ati radeon 9200, and no unity. "unity_support_test -p" gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647158/, however the card IS capable of gl 1.4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon)
<iceroot> surfdue: > file
<surfdue> iceroot, then im guessing i can use setfacl to reverse it
<iceroot> surfdue: correct
<mcnesium> BluesKaj: thats not exactly what i want to do - i know how to use ffmpeg (kindof) but youtube keeps rejecting my file for some reason
<Blutterbob> Anybody here with experience in truecrypt?
<Blutterbob> Hi there, I just updated from ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.04, and now my truecrypt can no longer mount, mount gives me that superblock is missing..  dmesg gives me this: http://pastebin.com/AhgaE9ZB
<Blutterbob> [08:50] <Blutterbob> Anybody who knows how I can fix this?
<FloodBot1> Blutterbob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blutterbob> My bad
<Blutterbob> Anyway, anyone who might know how I could access my truecrypt volume again?
<surfdue> iceroot, will setfacl --restore permissions.txt (file output from getfacl) be fine?
<seteve> is there a way to insert more include directories for my compiler when i use "make"  rather than it only searching /usr/include?
<iceroot> surfdue: i am not sure, long time not used but that seems to be the correct way
<sgerbino> seteve yeah I think it's -L<dirpath>
<rhin0> for some reason I can't stop the keyboard beep on backspace in bash -- 10.04 -- I have set 'alert volume' in sound preferences to mute -- sound theme to no sounds -- backspace when it hits the left gives a beep in bash anyone?
<seteve> hmm
<sgerbino> seteve sorry i was thinking of gcc
<seteve> oh ok
<seteve> i'm using make
<seteve> not a gcc compiler
<rhin0> gconf does it
<rhin0> np.
<seteve> any idea sgerbino ?
<sai> any c compiler for android?
<tase> whats the widely used interface framework in debian/ubuntu/linux ? whats the linux version of WPF
<mang0> How do I "Hide" A folder? In windows, I can hide it through the the file/folder preferances, how do I do it in ubuntu?
<sudokill> mang0, youd have to put a . before the name
<sudokill> and untick show hidden
<mang0> ah okay
<mang0> thankyou
<dr3af> hello,i got a problem.. I want to debug an applet but i dont know how to open the error log of java in firefox,any clue?
<TuxBrother> NFS Server in Ubuntu Lucid: I don't get an further than wether Permission Denied, Not Found, or Device Busy
<TuxBrother> any ideas?
<rhin0> whats problem with nfs server -- do you have nfs-server nfs-server common and portmap installed
<baskak> i have an ati radeon 9200, and no unity. "unity_support_test -p" gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647158/, however the card IS capable of gl 1.4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon)
<rhin0> you must set up your  firewall if enabled to unblock port of client machines on server
<rhin0> also set up /etc/exports file correctly
<rhin0> TuxBrother:
<TuxBrother> all are installed
<sktn07> how to Find the location of a file called apt.conf using find utility?
<TuxBrother> and the firewall is turned off
<Blutterbob> Anybody here with experience in truecrypt?
<Blutterbob> I just updated from ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.04, and now my truecrypt can no longer mount, mount gives me that superblock is missing..  dmesg gives me this: http://pastebin.com/AhgaE9ZB ..  Anyone who might know how I can remount this?
<Guest12132> hello, I need to configure my ubuntu 10.04 to a xerox net scanner
<Guest12132> where can I find some howto?
<sai> webcam app for ubuntu?
<sktn07> how to Find the location of a file called apt.conf using find utility?
<sktn07> please provide commands
<nickolaev> find / -name apt\.conf
<Blutterbob> sktn07: find <path> -name apt.conf (THAT, and google.com)
<usuario> hola
<usuario> eeeeeeeeee
<usuario> hay alguien?
<Pici> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<beaker_> Hello. I recently installed ubuntu 11.04 and have a wireless network connection question
<usuario> a hola
<usuario> hbla alguien español?
<rhin0> TuxBrother: use ip addresses in both the /etc/exports file on the server and also on the mount command from the client -- also type sudo exportfs -a on the server to ensure that exports are recognised
<Pici> usuario:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Blutterbob> usuario: Aqui no hablan espanol, por favor vete a #ubuntu-es
<usuario> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<usuario> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<usuario> vale
<hamed_> hi i am trying to open application no the web
<TuxBrother> rhin: it is for pxe installation of a ubuntu live cd
<hamed_> Sorry, but you can not use the box provided in ink.
<hamed_> A problem with your configuration is preventing the ActiveX control required to run. Your browser may not support the use of ActiveX, such as Opera or Firefox, so to view this page, we recommend using Internet Explorer or any of its derivatives, com Maxthon. You can also see it in another browser when using some third party tool that allows to use ActiveX, either directly or by using the Internet Explorer engine to display the page, such as complement "IE T
<hamed_> ab" for Firefox.
<hamed_> If you are using a browser that can use ActiveX and still are seeing this error, make sure you have installed. NET Framework 2.0, as it is necessary to display the writing in ink. If installed, try uninstalling and reinstalling.
<FloodBot1> hamed_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr3af> Hello,how can i open the java console in firefox?im using ubuntu 11.04.
<volkan> hi, i have 2 user with same password. but there is no same string in /etc/shadow. why?
<Blutterbob> dr3af: I suppose you mean the javascript console?
<beaker_> my wireless connection tells me firmware is not installed (dell mini 10) I am looking for an offline solution. I currently do not have acces to a wired connection. Can anyone help?
<Blutterbob> dr3af: thats actually /join #firefox, but I think you'd need to install firebug module
<Blutterbob> beaker_: if you have no internet access, then how did you get here? :) just wondering..
<sudokill> different comp? lol
<dr3af> no,i want to debug an applet of java,and i can't find anything to enable the console. I dont care if it will be in firefox..i just want to see why my applet doesnt run..
<Blutterbob> beaker_: besides that.. have you tried "jockey" ? Not sure if that is KDE only though..
<beaker_> I have wireless on my windows side. I am currently deployed so I don't have access to a wired connection
<Blutterbob> dr3af: then type "/join #firefox", they can help you there, here its more about ubuntu
<beaker_> Blutterbob_: No I haven't I was hoping I could get Ubuntu working
<sktn07> nickolaev, Blutterbob, but i want to know with commands utility.
<Blutterbob> beaker_: Using gnome or kde?
<beaker_> blutterbob_:gnome
<dr3af> the java is in ubuntu,not in firefox. Its not a problem from firefox. The applet doesnt run even in chrome. So the problem lies at java,pre -installed in ubuntu.I need at least the control panel of jdk so i can see if there is an option there.
<Blutterbob> sktn07: Commands utility? use find
<kongo_86> funny i was going to ask for help in java
<sktn07> ok solved
<Blutterbob> beaker_: Im not sure about hte gnome version for this, in KDE you can use jockey to install external (IE, not opensource) drivers
<Pici> Blutterbob: the binary in gnome is jockey-gtk
<sktn07> nickolaev, Blutterbob, how to see my own user name in shell screen?
<kongo_86> so yesterday i made a mistake and upgraded to 11. i rebuildt my laptop back to 10.04 x64...
<Blutterbob> beaker_: there you go.. try jockey-gtk
<kongo_86> but now having issues with my vpn software...
<beaker_> blutterbob_:I will google that
<beaker_> blutterbob_:thanks
<Blutterbob> sktn07: Eh, what?
<Blutterbob> beaker_: just run it from a shett
<sktn07> how to print username at terminal?
<Blutterbob> beaker_: $ sudo jockey-gtk
<chenua_z> Can anyone knew One
<Blutterbob> beaker_: if its not available, $ sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<beaker_> blutterbob_:I can do that from windows cmd prompt?
<hamed_> hi http://paste.ubuntu.com/647323/plain/
<Blutterbob> beaker_: windows command prompt? you are kidding right?
<hIchamAT> whoami
<sktn07> how to print username at terminal?
<Hadoken> does anyone use ifolder?
<Pici> sktn07: whoami
<Blutterbob> You are hIchamAT..
<beaker_> blutterbob_: I don't have a wired connection to the internet and I am unable to access the wireless on ubuntu, which is why I was asking.
<chenua_z> Can anyone knew OneCMDB,or other Open Source software about CMDB?My Engilsh is poor,sorry.
<hamed_> hi can any one help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/647323/plain/
<beaker_> doesn't sound like something I can do on windows
<Blutterbob> beaker_: You cant (temporarily) use the windows computer as a gateway for the linux machine?
<Blutterbob> beaker_: No, you can not use windows to install a linux driver..  :)
<Blutterbob> Then again, you can not use windows for many things.. but that is another story..
<beaker_> blutterbob_:run it as a vm through ubuntu?
<sktn07> how to create a symbolic link called 'cdwriter' in /tmp/drive/ directory  to a target file called /dev/sda1 ?
<Blutterbob> Anyone who might be able to help me access my truecrypt volume again?
<beaker_> blutterbob_:which is why I don't like windows
<Blutterbob> http://pastebin.com/AhgaE9ZB
<Blutterbob> beaker_: Can you set up windows to act as a gateway? connect your linux machine to the windows one for the time being
<hamed_> i have a problem in this link did any one read it or there is a problem in this link
<dyd> why first time i login it load unity? i want it to be classical no effects forever
<Blutterbob> beaker_: then in linux you install the correct driver
<dyd> funny thing that if i logout and check the value it's set on classical no-effect
<hamed_> sorry the link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/647323/plain/
<beaker_> blutterbob_:I installed ubuntu inside windows. it's the only system I have right now. I'm deployed to Iraq
<Blutterbob> beaker_: ah crap..  uummm...
<beaker_> blutterbob_:my options are very limited unfortunately
<sktn07> pici, how to create a symbolic link called 'cdwriter' in /tmp/drive/ directory  to a target file called /dev/sda1 ?
<beaker_> blutterbob_:now you see my problem, lol
<Blutterbob> beaker_: You could do a google search for what file should be installed (afaik, it should always be a .deb file)
<hIchamAT> why xorg.config don't exist in /etc/X11/     (ubuntu 10.04) ??
<Blutterbob> beaker_:  then download that file, and in linux dpkg -i filename.deb
<beaker_> blutterbob_:didn't think do that
<beaker_> blutterbob_:I was trying to find a way to install straight from windows, that may work
<majuk__> Hey all. Trying to mount an NFS share from my desktop at home over my tunnel VPN. No matter how I specify the host in /etc/exports (IP, net, hostname), I get "unmatched host" on the server. Tried ro and rw to no effect. Any bright ideas?
<majuk__> Tried the insecure option as well (as the VPN uses UDP:1194), no luck there either.
<Soothsayer> How do I provide write access to all files created by www-data to my default user?
<Aikar> does anyone have any luck with trying to get displayLink working on Ubuntu and use it as part of the main desktop? atm I just got the Ubuntu startup screen with dots and log message lines on screen
<Jimmmmy> Does anyone know where to set software resource in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Phr3d13> good morning ubuntu support
<edbian> Jimmmmy: Synaptic -> Edit -> software sources    they moved it
<sktn07> what is the commands to Print a list of all the processes running on  system?
<Jimmmmy> thx
<hIchamAT> sktn07 ps -e
<edbian> sktn07: ps -e
<edbian> Soothsayer: sudo chown www-data:<you> them and then chmod 775 them
<Shambat> I am trying to start a SOCKS5 proxy by issuing sudo ssh -D8888 -g www.paypal.com, but Foxyproxy can't connect through it ... it says: Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<beaker_> blutterbob_:I think I just found the driver's gonna go see if it works. Thanks!
<Soothsayer> edbian, if I chown that directory, then how will www-data have access to it?
<ikonia> Shambat: what socks software are you using ?
<Shambat> ikonia: for the server I'm just using ssh with the -D option
<edbian> Soothsayer: because I made www-data the owner and you the group owner.  so you both have access.  There is more than just owner ya-know :)
<ikonia> Shambat: that's not a socks server then
<smbot> hi, I need to configure my ubuntu 10.04 to connecto to a scanner in lan
<smbot> how can I do?
<Soothsayer> edbian, so I should do that to the main directory of the website?
<Phr3d13> i have a cheap usb tv stick, how do i get it to work?
<edbian> Soothsayer: I gave incomplete commands and the solution I gave is one of many (perhaps not the BEST) but it will work just fine.  Would you like complete commands?
<Shambat> ok, I followed the tutorial on the Foxyproxy webpage ... according to man ssh "Currently the SOCKS4 and SOCKS5 protocols are supported, and ssh will act as a SOCKS server."
<Pici> Shambat: It will, but why are you trying to ssh into www.paypal.com?
<Soothsayer> edbian, yes. Basically i have this directory called 'foo' which is my website. I want it to be both read/write accessible to www-data (apache) and my user (so php command line) can access it too.
<pinnen> ...
<ikonia> Shambat: it won't
<Soothsayer> edbian, and I want the permission to be recursive on ALL the files under this. (This is a development server, so I don't have to worry much about security)
<furibondox> hi guys
<mobius420> greetings Ubuntu support
<edbian> Soothsayer: sure, what is the path to the dir? (of course recursive :) )
<edbian> furibondox: hello
<edbian> mobius420: hello
<Soothsayer> edbian, /home/dayson/projects/www/textme
<furibondox> I have some with patch command and Ubuntu
<Soothsayer> edbian, ^^ that's my website directory.
<Phr3d13> how do i set up a web server with svn capabilities?
<Pici> ikonia: it works via Putty here on Windows, and I've done it with cli ssh on Linux as well.
<furibondox> in particular with ubuntu 10.04 server and 11.04 desktop
<Shambat> Pici: I'm not, www.paypal.com is just there to fill the need of the command, the socks server will at request-time determine where the request will be relayed, and so it will send it somewhere else ... at least according to foxyproxy docs
<ikonia> Pici: as a socks5 server ?
<furibondox> with other ubuntu versions and other linux distro all works correct
<edbian> Soothsayer: Perhaps it would be more proper to make you the owner and www-data the group owner  since it's in your home
<edbian> Soothsayer: hang on
<Soothsayer> edbian, yes
<Pici> Shambat: You need to ssh into the server you'd like to tunnel your connections through.
<ikonia> Phr3d13: the webserver has no svn capabilities, you setup an svn repo and a web server, there is a module to allow you to hook the web server into the svn repo to display the repo
<Soothsayer> edbian, but it has to also ensure that all 'dynamically' generated files are created with permissions accessible to both my user and www-data
<Shambat> Pici: ok, yeah I have done that
<MangledBody> Zdar!
<MangledBody> Hi!
<edbian> Soothsayer: I was afraid you'd say that.  That' part is harder.
<edbian> Soothsayer: I have to look it up first
<Phr3d13> iko, got a link to a guide for those?
<Soothsayer> edbian, the whole crisis is happening _because_ my php console scripts cant access the files created by apache :-(
<edbian> Soothsayer: yeah, hang on
<ikonia> Phr3d13: no, I'm sure there are plenty on the web or ubuntu wiki
<Phr3d13> so your answer is basically "Google it?
<EyeintheSky2k11> Phr3d13 : lol
<Pici> Shambat: So: ssh -D localhost:8888 yoursshserver.com , and then use localhost port 8888 in your application.
<mobius420> is it possible to install the mint repositories to a Lucid install and essentially "change" over to Ubuntu Mint" or would the user need to install mint from the ground up?
<m3lix> exit
<Phr3d13> and i get yelled at for telling others to google it
<edbian> Soothsayer: alright I found a way.  PM me?
<Phr3d13> sheesh
<EyeintheSky2k11> Phr3d13: id help if i knew the answer...hehe
<sktn07> commands Retrieve the path of your home directory from one of the shell  variables?
<edbian> mobius420: I'm sure that will cause 1 million problems :)
<ikonia> Phr3d13: no, I'm saying I don't know of a guide off hand, I don't normally use one to set it up, however I'm sure there are plenty of guides on the web, including the ubuntu wiki, it's worth checking
<mobius420> edbian,   thought you'd say that
<MangledBody> Guys, can anyone help me install Ubuntu on PC? I have problem with graphic card. It's nVidia, but some MS edition and it makes problems with rendering desktop. Is possible to make it function?
<dyd> i have 2 computers with ubuntu in lan, how can i browse hd from network?
<edbian> mobius420: yep :)
<Pici> sktn07: I highly suggest you take a look at some bash documentation, you're asking many similar questions that would be easily answered by reading some documentation.
<Pici> sktn07: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide is a good place to start.
<Rigin> how we can configure webcam in ubuntu
<Pici> ikonia: It might be considered a socks4 proxy, I forget.  I'm using it in conjunction with privoxy here.
<ikonia> Pici: that would make more sense to me
<mobius420> MangledBody,  what is the graphics card model info?
<mang0> I'm having trouble installing java for ubuntu (natty). I need to be able to run java web applets....how do I install java?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  and is there an integrated GPU that could be used instead?
<MangledBody> mobius420: I'll take a look, can you wait a minute?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  yeap
<b0ot> Any idea what this could be caused from while updating: E: gdm: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<b0ot> E: gdm-guest-session: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<b0ot> E: ubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured and how to fix it?
<mang0> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
 * mobius420 likes that little bot oddly enough....
<Shambat> Pici: so I forformed your command, exchanging yoursshserver.com for the IP adress of the proxy server is that correct?
<sktn07> commands Retrieve the path of my home directory from one of the shell  variables?
<MangledBody> mobius420: OK, it's starting... Prcessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5600+, Graphic: nVidia GeForce 7025 / nVidia nForce 630a (MS Corporation - WDDM)
<mobius420> MangledBody,  so you've installed linux, but your graphics card will only run in low res mode is that correct?
<Pici> Shambat: the ip address of the server that is running the ssh server.
<MangledBody> mobius420: Not exactly, it shows only horizontal stripes at Ubuntu when it starts liveCD imediately, at Kubuntu after few seconds
<BluesKaj> MangledBody, a laptop ?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  is there an integrated GPU on that motherboard?
<MangledBody> mobius420: No, dektop
<mobius420> k
<MangledBody> mobius420: I'll take a look, mmnt
<Shambat> ok, I did that but no success... same issue... to give some more info, I am sitting on a Windows box trying to setup a Ubuntu server that will act as a proxy server so I can access a particular site that has only allowed access from the proxy server.
<b0ot> Any idea what this could be caused from: gdm-guest-session: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<churly> What's the magick trick to getting rid of the wine sub-menu on the main menu?
<BluesKaj> MangledBody , is your pc brand new or over 4yrs old ?
<MangledBody> BluesKaj: Second hand, I'll take a look at description
<BluesKaj> ok MangledBody maybe the alternate install cd might work better for you
<MangledBody> mobius420, BluesKaj: Ummmm... Sorry guys, where can I find description of motherboard on W7? xD
<BluesKaj> !alternate > MangledBody
<ubottu> MangledBody, please see my private message
<MangledBody> mobius420, BluesKaj: t's horrible OS...
<Cynia> ello
<MangledBody> BluesKaj, mobius420: I succeded at installing Kubuntu, but when it came to show desktop, only blue horizontal stripes appeared, can alternate CD solve this?
<cliworksbetter> In lucid, I try to change the boot console font by editing /etc/default/grup and changing the GFX values but to no avail... after invoking sudo update-grub no gxf line can be found in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which means that update-grub is not taking into account the changes I make in /etc/default/grub, what can it be?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  I read you   but what I am asking you is this:  Does that motherboard have an integrated graphics port
<mobius420> MangledBody,  if it does, perhaps you can boot to a useable desktop environment and obtain the latest Nvidia drivers
<MangledBody> mobius420: Searching for the description of motherboard, I'm not sure, I can't see any other monitor port...
<BluesKaj> MangledBody, the alternate cd installed on my 6yr old pc , where the live cd couldn't get past the first phase...it just stalled there
<mobius420> MangledBody,  you can do this without an integrated gpu, but it will probably be easier for you with working video
<mobius420> MangledBody,  okay
<MangledBody> mobius420: ok, found... no it doesn't
<cliworksbetter> In lucid, I try to change the boot console font by editing /etc/default/grup and changing the GFX values but to no avail... after invoking sudo update-grub no gxf line can be found in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which means that update-grub is not taking into account the changes I make in /etc/default/grub, what can it be?
<Phr3d13> how do i get banshee to report what's playing in my empathy status?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: I think it's an empathy plugin
<BluesKaj> mobius420, my live cd install wouldn't even work graphically with nvidia 7600gt , where the alternate had no trouble whatsoever
<shadu> hi, does anyone know why my sound gives some sort of noise when i have the volume level at certain levels? is this because of alsa?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  I am checking to see of your GPU can use the latest Nvidia driver for linux...but I have to admit "MS-Corp" being branded on the card and in the name is not a good sign
<MangledBody> mobius420: What about alternate CD, how BluesKaj said?
<daedra> DWM users? How do I get DWM set up on ubuntu? I've googled for some howtos and have installed dwm and suckless-tools, but running it from gdm loads a blank screen, doesn't respond to Mod1+Enter
<Phr3d13> yeah, and i downloaded it, closed/re-opened both, checked the box, and it doesn't look like its working. Will it show up on my empathy screen like the rhythmbox plugin used to?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  it's worth a try
<mobius420> MangledBody,  will the OS boot at all? can you runlevel down ?
<BluesKaj> MangledBody, maybe you can use the nomodeset method to boot into the install
<ikonia> Phr3d13: what did the docs say ?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | MangledBody
<ubottu> MangledBody: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Phr3d13> ikonia, nevermind, i googled and got my answer
<ikonia> well done
<daedra> DWM users? How do I get DWM set up on ubuntu? I've googled for some howtos and have installed dwm and suckless-tools, but running it from gdm loads a blank screen, doesn't respond to Mod1+Enter
<MangledBody> mobius420, BluesKaj: I succeded installing Kubuntu, splash screen didn't have a problem, GUI does...
<dr_willis> daedra:  try running it from a .xsession file and using startx  to debug perhaps.
<mobius420> MangledBody,  see the driver here --> http://driverscollection.com/?H=GeForce%207025%20/%20NVIDIA%20nForce%20630a&By=NVidia&SS=Linux%2032-bit
<daedra> dr_willis: how do I do that/
<mobius420> compare and save ;]
<zykes> anyone here heard of a error with aic94xx and 11.04 ?
<ikonia> zykes: is that the raid controller ?
<dr_willis> make a .xsession file that runs a terminal and whatever commands  you need. stop the gdm service, use 'startx' to see if it works
<zykes> ikonia: yeah, mine loads the driver but doesn
<MangledBody> mobius420, BluesKaj: OK, so i need to be connected to the internet while I'm installing it and I need a 32b Ubuntu
<ikonia> zykes: I've had no problems
<zykes> doesn't find any disks, it worked on 10.10 and 10.04
<MangledBody> mobius420, BluesKaj: Am I right?
<sktn07> how to copy entire home directory?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  that is a link to a 32 bit driver, but supposedly there is a 64 bit driver there as well
<ikonia> sktn07: copy it where ?
<MangledBody> mobius420:  OK...
<mobius420> MangledBody,  of course yes please make sure your hardware profile is lined up with the software you are installing
<zykes> http://pastebin.com/HuRBLmqL
<zykes> there
<zykes> is the error ikonia
<sktn07> suppose to /tmp/dgp
<MangledBody> mobius420: ok
<sktn07> ikonia : suppose to /tmp/dgp
<BluesKaj> MangledBody, I concur with mobius420
<ikonia> sktn07: did you read the bash guide that pici gave you
<ikonia> sktn07: it would be worth reading that
<ikonia> zykes: well, at least that explains why it's not seeing the disks as it's getting disabled, why it's having that I/O error though, I don't know
<zykes> ikonia: but grr, wonder why 11.04 breaks it :(
<MangledBody> mobius420, BluesKaj: OK guys, I'm at the install screen (Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu, Check disk...) Now what am I supposed to do?
<daedra> dr_willis: no luck running X with exec dwm in .xsession :(
<mobius420> MangledBody,  try without changes
<MangledBody> mobius420: OK
<MangledBody> mobius420: Loading
<mobius420> MangledBody,  in other news, I located this insteresting bit http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<dr_willis> daedra:  have it launch a terminal befor the  exec, 'xterm &' and perhapx a exec xterm after the exec dwm, then see if you get a term. to work with
<b0ot> Does ubuntu have any drivers for audio over usb devices?
<seteve> is there a way to insert more include directories for my compiler when i use "make"  rather than it only searching /usr/include?
<vibhav> b0ot, I think so
<mobius420> b0ot,  yes
<dyd> how can i remotely access another ubuntu filesystem?
<ikonia> seteve: use, look at the -i and -l flags, check out #gcc channel too
<MangledBody> mobius420: loading screen is away... Now only purple screen, still loading?
<dyd> i have 2 pc in lan
<seteve> ok thanks ikonia
<MangledBody> mobius420: OK, that should be helpful (link)
<MangledBody> mobius420: thanks
<mobius420> MangledBody,  I am hoping by "purple" you mean "splash" screen
<Phr3d13> places > network ?
<Phr3d13> dyd, places > network ?
<dyd> Phr3d13, i don't see the pc listed
<mobius420> MangledBody,  if the splash screen freezes, and just hangs there then theres a good chance that GPU iwll not work with Linux, I have seen that before
<mobius420> MangledBody,  sadly mine was a drn good strong card too...an older AGP one gig card
<vibhav> b0ot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/647364/
<dr_willis> dyd:  sshfs is handy for acessing remote box's through a local dir.
<MangledBody> mobius420: Yes, but Ubuntu logo disapeared and there is only purple color, num lock is not reacting...
<dr_willis> dyd:  there are other ways also.
<ikonia> vibhav: have you read and used that guide ?
<mobius420> dyd,  do you mean you need remote desktop access to a linux box?
<vibhav> ikonia My friend told me this guide
<dyd> mobious428: no, i just want to open a hd i have installed in the other ubuntu, and copy some fiels
<ikonia> vibhav: have you read and used that guide ?
<dyd> *files
<vibhav> ikonia, My friend used that guide
<ikonia> vibhav: answer the question have YOU read or used that guide
<nothingspecial> dyd: In nautilus menu, click file > connect to server
<vibhav> ikonia me not
<Phr3d13> dyd, is the sharing service installed on both computers?
<vibhav> *honest*
<mobius420> MangledBody,  that card is muxxing the system. It's probably alot easier to just get a different GPU
<dyd> Phr3d13, how do i check that?
<dyd> nothingspecial: then what do i have to select? SSH?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  you can boot to a lower run level, install the driver I gave in the link and *maybe* it iwll run  in low res mode...but there is a reason it's freezing at the splash screen
<dyd> nothingspecial: what port shoul i set?
<b0ot> pskept, I have an audio usb device that can be used for playback and recording but it doesn't show up in audacity in ubuntu but it does in windows... I didn't know if there were some common driver or something i might need for usb audio
<daedra> dr_willis: no that didn't launch a terminal
<daedra> hmmm
<Phr3d13> right click on a folder > sharing options > check the "share this folder" box, if you don't have the sharing service installed it will tell you
<nothingspecial> dyd ssh, port will be automatic, don't worry
<MangledBody> mobius420: Now it didn't freezed, but stripes apeared
<mobius420> MangledBody,  kk
<MangledBody> mobius420: Appeared, sorry :)
<Phr3d13> dyd, right click on a folder > sharing options > check the "share this folder" box, if you don't have the sharing service installed it will tell you
<MangledBody> mobius420: :( That's sad, don't know what to do...
<dr_willis> daedra: so startx just exits? or does what?
<daedra> dr_willis: yes it exits with a small error report
<mobius420> MangledBody,  does your desktop machine which is having the graphics problem using an AGP graphics card or a pci-e... thats an older card so I am assuming it is AGP
<nothingspecial> dyd: Make sure you have openssh-server on client
<dyd> Phr3d13: ok, i'm installing the package
<dr_willis> daedra:  it may want a  .xinitrc but i thought 11.04 used .xsession
<dyd> Phr3d13: can't i do the same on a entire hd?
<baskak> i have an ati radeon 9200, and no unity. "unity_support_test -p" gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647158/, however the card IS capable of gl 1.4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon)
<Phr3d13> dyd, not sure, try it and let us know :-)
<mobius420> MangledBody,  here is a photo of an AGP slot if you are not sure        http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://gozoonk.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/agp_pci_isa.jpg&imgrefurl=http://gozoonk.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/ide-komputer/&usg=__7kCckf-WjwJ4UjsTvKL-JlHQIjI=&h=420&w=434&sz=48&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=rmCPZvehLR_6uM:&tbnh=123&tbnw=123&ei=T6AlTqKLIZPSiALPvdiBCg&prev=/search%3Fq%3DAGP%2Bpicture%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1280%2
<mobius420> 6bih%3D535%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=451&vpy=72&dur=317&hovh=221&hovw=228&tx=122&ty=69&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
<mobius420> oooh sorry
<FloodBot1> mobius420: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root_> hi
<Phr3d13> baskak, did you install the third-party video drivers?
<root_> hello
<aikInsaan> hi...i have got a question about nomodeset....can someone tell/point me what this grub switch does?
<MangledBody> mobius420: Didn't have that PC opened yet... I think it's pci-e
<mobius420> MangledBody,  anyway,  if its an older AGP card slot type you should be able to find an AGP card at one of your local computer repair shops.... for about ten bucks.... it will not be the strongest graphics in the world but it will allow use of the machine
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<recon69_lap> hi all, anyone know how to type ascii chars, like you do in windows for the euro symbol
<root_> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<mobius420> MangledBody,  if it is in fact PCI-E then your options are looking great
<oCean_> root_: please stop
<MangledBody> mobius420: really? :D
<root_> ffffffffffffffffffffű
<root_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkűűűűűűűűűűűűűű
<root_> ffffffffffffffff
<root_> f
<root_> f
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !ops |root
<ubottu> root: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<baskak> Phr3d13: i tried it to fix unity but deinstalled it
<oCean_> somsip: easy on the ops trigger please
<somsip> oCean_: thought it was fair - sorry if not
<dyd> Phr3d13: yes you can, you have to share /media/id folder :)
<mobius420> MangledBody,  in that case you can still use a really strong car if you like. One thing I have learned about using linux is that all hardware purchases need to be researched prior to buying, even if it's just a printer or a simple peripheral device.... in the real world that is not always possible but when you can do it it does cut down on the headaches you are having now
<Phr3d13> baskak, unity won't work with the default drivers, you need the "Additional Drivers"
<MangledBody> mobius420: OK
<ndberry> anyone feel like helping me out with an openldap problem?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  if you are in the USA,  the almighty wal-mart will have a pci-e card for 19.99  :)
<MangledBody> mobius420: But at Kubu, it took about 5 seconds before stripes appeared :D No I'm Czech :)
<recon69_lap> anyone know how to output ascii chars from the keyboard
<aikInsaan> aha! thanks dr_willis
<MangledBody> mobius420: Burning that alternate CD..
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, what do you mean?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  did you say the graphics card does work in windows environment'?
<ndberry> yea wow
<MangledBody> mobius420: Yes, it works perfectly
<ndberry> ascii = char from keyboard
<ndberry> X)
<recon69_lap> like getting the euro symbol if it's not on you keyboard
<ndberry> oh I see
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, The euro symbol is not part of ascii
<MangledBody> mobius420: I'm forced to use W just because Steam and SketchUp
<dr_willis> extended  characters
<mobius420> MangledBody,  and you say there is a full install already on that machine....but we are currently experimenting with live cd's corrency?
<jsemar> Hey guys if i have a text file with the dump of an http request (exactly, with headers, \r\n, body, etc. ) what is the best way to 'repeat' this request, I am looking at curl, but i don't see how it is done
<mobius420> corrency=correct  :P
<recon69_lap> dsnyders, that was just an example, i need other ascii symbols
<jsemar> just telnet to port 80 and send the file line by line?
<dsnyders> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<MangledBody> mobius420: de facto, yes
<Pici> Ouch thats an old link.. /me fixes
<Soothsayer> edbian, you around?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  one has to assume that even if there were a driver required which was not on the live cd, there would at least be a default , low resolution driver that would work enough to obtain the needed driver...
<Soothsayer> How do I run a script as some other user?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  the fact that it wont revert down to a more basic low res driver is troubling
<recon69_lap> thx dsnyders, might allow me to do what i want, shift key stopped working on keyboard and it's a giant pain
<DynamicFail> pskept, I have an audio usb device that can be used for playback and recording but it doesn't show up in audacity in ubuntu but it does in windows... I didn't know if there were some common driver or something i might need for usb audio
<MangledBody> mobius420: Just GUI has a problem, it shows only stripes, should I take a photo?
<DynamicFail> seems relevant to me
<DynamicFail> Does anyone know of some reasons why my usb audio/playback device doesn't show up in ubuntu... are there any common drivers or anything I could install?
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, you could try popping the cap off the key and seeing if there's dirt lodged in there.
<mobius420> MangledBody,  it is possible that you can obtain the driver from your working machine, put it on a flash drive or removable media, then boot the troubled pc to a terminal and install the driver that way
<recon69_lap> dsnyders: no, they all stopped working
<recon69_lap> dsnyders: has to be wiring
<MangledBody> mobius420: On my working machine is ATi... I thoght about downloading it to a flash drive...
<mobius420> if that does not work, then I am afraid you might be out of options.... odd that there IS in fact a linux driver for the device....which tells us that at somepoint it DID work in linux, that does not  inherently imply that is still does
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, $5-$10 will get you a new keyboard.
<G0B1IN5486> Hi!
<recon69_lap> dsnyders: not for a laptop
<kongo_861> any one here gotten juniper network connect to work wit ubuntu 64bit?
<recon69_lap> dsnyders: really just missing the 'at' symbol
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, $500-$1000 will get you a new laptop keyboard (along with all the fixin's like hard drive screen, etc. :-)
<mobius420> MangledBody,  I would suggest putting the driver on a thumb drive, then load it that way
<MangledBody> mobius420: Now I'm trying Alternate CD :)
<daedra> dr_willis: could you please try dwm yourself?
<mobius420> MangledBody,  kk
<Ziga_L> Hey has anyone programmed ARM9 based MCU on Ubuntu?
<vk4akp_> Free Fried Chicken and Grape Soda for all Ubuntu developers! :) .-.-.
<daedra> dr_willis: I just can't diagnose this problem
<mobius420> MangledBody,  the fact that the behavior is repeating on different kernel loads, different live cd's as well as a full local install  )  the problem is driver related
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, I've just been googling "linux alt codes".  There might be some help there.
<mobius420> MangledBody,  missing driver
<Pici> vk4akp_: Do you have a support question?
<daedra> anyone here use DWM?
<MangledBody> mobius420: OK, thanks a lot
<daedra> dwm: the window manager that sucks less
<benlink> hi
<mobius420> MangledBody,  did you get the same response just now?
<benlink> how?
<MangledBody> mobius420: It isn't installed yet :)
<mobius420> MangledBody,  kk
<recon69_lap> dsnyders: thx, might end up buying that keyboard lol
<MilRoy> can somebody help me
<h00k> !help | MilRoy
<ubottu> MilRoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobius420> MangledBody,  my room mate is a software engineer for VMware, he is currently working on accelerated 3d support for their VM's which is coming very soon, he is a wizard with all things graphics related I will ask him about your card and how it might work when he wakes up :P
<MangledBody> mobius420: Wow, thank's
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, Check this site: http://alt-codes.org/linux/
<Ziga_L> Is he sleeping next to you?
<dyd> i'm trying to make wow work with ubuntu trough wine... but it has graphical issues... crashes... anyone did that?
<h00k> dyd: check that out with the folks in #winehq, they should be able to help you out
<dyd> h00k: thank you
<matbee> so, i recently tried to install a package, but its crashing my device --- and i want to ..not... install it anymore, but its(dpkg) telling me to continue with the --configure
<matbee> i want to rollback
<niles|iPod> dpkg --configure -a
<niles|iPod> apt-get remove package
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<niles|iPod> matbee: ^^
<matbee> niles|iPod, yeah, apt-get remove tells me to run the dpkg --configure... but, that crashes my device
<matbee> so I need to roll back
<niles|iPod> ....thats not good. I dont know
<niles|iPod> define 'crashes'
<matbee> shuts down
<matbee> lol
<niles|iPod> like hard shuts down? does it say shutting down?
<kz3> can anyone please help me in installing this theme I am using ubuntu 10.04 http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=125920&forumpage=0
<matbee> niles|iPod, thing is, I'm using it on a device that doesnt give me output -- its not a pc
<hiyo> I need help with my ubuntu 11.04 which all of the sudden has become really slow
<niles|iPod> matbee: is it an arm device?
<matbee> niles|iPod, yes
<niles|iPod> v6 or 7
<matbee> v7
<niles|iPod> iphone or ipod touch? ask saurik
<baskak> Phr3d13, sorry for a gap, but ubuntu froze as it does regularly... sadly. i'm gathering data to answer you
<MilRoy> I'm using Mobile Broadband Connection (Huawei 180), When I plugin my RJ45 Ethernet cable, my Broadband connection is no more. I have no access to Internet. why it happens and How can i establish both connections @ once..?
<hiyo> hello can anyone help me?
<recon69_lap> dsnyders: think i'm stuffed, need shift key to get those unicode chars
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<niles|iPod> hiyo: some can, ask your question
<rubick> trying to configure desktop to auth against active directory using ldap/kerberos.  Can login using ssh, but not through local gdm. does gdm not use pam.d/common-auth?
<crackerjackz> it says your data directory is not writable. please change the rights on this directory so php can write in it (unix chmod 777) i tried sudo chmod 777 /path/to/directory/ but i still get the error.. did i use the command wrong or something?
<kz3> what is emerald?
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, Maybe you could plug in a usb keyboard until you get things set up?
<niles|iPod> matbee: ask in #iphone or #ih8sn0w on irc.saurik.com or irc.squishsoftware.com
<hiyo> My ubuntu have all of the sudden been runing really slow, and I can't do something like (un)install programs
<xangua> !emerald | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<matbee> niles|iPod, thanks
<recon69_lap> dsnyders: thx for the help, i'll eather get a keyboard or find a work around
<matbee> niles|iPod, however I'm on a Palm Pre 2 :P
<niles|iPod> hiyo: run 'top' and kill anything suspicious
<niles|iPod> matbee: oh
<niles|iPod> nevermind than :P
<matbee> haha
<hiyo> kz3: emerald is a window decorator
<dsnyders> recon69_lap, You're welcome.
<kz3> hiyo : so I need compiz for that?
<niles|iPod> hiyo: if theres something called stealth running (in 'top') I am intrested
<root_> hi
<hiyo> niles|iPod: ok I wil if te computer aloows me :/
<niles|iPod> hi root_
<root_> how r u
<hiyo> kz3: compiz should be already istalled
<niles|iPod> hiyo: ok just kill the first couple things you dont knoe ehat they do. press space to refresh
<niles|iPod> know*
<niles|iPod> what*
<MilRoy> hi
<kz3> hiyo : I just installed ubuntu 10.04 so I dont have compiz on it
<hiyo> kz3 compiz is installed by default you just have to install configcompiz
<root_> shut up hizo
<baskak> Phr3d13, i have no additional drivers available, and to my knowledge currently only the  included drivers support radeon 9200 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540387)
<oCean> root_: stop that immediately
<ikonia> root_: control your attitude
<hiyo> niles|iPod: how do i kill it?
<root_> shut up
<niles|iPod> killall -9 process
<niles|iPod> brb people
<stephenmac7> Hello, I was wondering if it was possible to have two monitors with a Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<stephenmac7> One HDMI and one DVI
<MilRoy> I'm using Mobile Broadband Connection (Huawei 180), When I plugin my RJ45 Ethernet cable, my Broadband connection is no more. I have no access to Internet. why it happens and How can i establish both connections @ once..?
<dsnyders> HI all!  I am on 9.04, and I did a sudo do-release-upgrade and I got the message No new release found.  What did I miss?
<hiyo> kz3: if you wish to use emerald install the compiz fusion icon andd emerald
<hiyo> kz3: then you find the theme you want and you right click the fusion icon and set emerald as the window decorator
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<oCean> ronqbc: you asked a couple of times now, I think you should add some details about your issue, as well as what you have tried so far to fix it
<chaddy> ronqbc: that is to say, your picture alone is not worth a thousand words
<bhavesh> I tried to search about why my Ubuntu freezes everw few minutes and all I found is its becoz of compiz but I don't want to disable compiz :(
<guester> does ubuntu 10.10 play a jingle when it is started???
<lilla_> guester: yes!
<baskak> Phr3d13? i go away now for a moment, your answer warmly appreciated
<guester> its the first time i heard it when i started my box up
<lilla_> guester: :) i always disables it.. ;)
<ronqbc> chaddy, the evolution windows when opened does not works well. when i click on a message nothing happens. it's only after i maximize the windows size that it is usuable agin.
<ronqbc> oCean, for fixing the problem i've to maximize the window. it's always happnes with evolution that the windows is displaced when opened.
<stephenmac7> How do I activate the second monitor?
<Zankajo> hi all, someone play games on facebook?
<Zankajo> flash player works fatal in games
<hiyo> niles|iPod: I foud the process! It was open bravo (sucking up tons of memory) I will now uninstall it thank you very much for your help!
<niles|iPod> no problem
<Zankajo> especially in full screen
<Zankajo> any solution for this?
<stephenmac7> Anyone?
<dyd> what is using this guy to move form a desktop to another? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDGwdfeR23s
<ushills> Hi, can anyone explain the perl error messages in the attached http://paste.ubuntu.com/647403/
<stephenmac7> It seems like everyone needs help and no one is helping
<EyeintheSky2k11> beggars cant be choosers
<ushills> Exactly, busy today
<jamesbond2> ushills try export LC_ALL="en_US"
<psicho_> hello people
<ushills> export: command not found
<psicho_> is there a fix for the bug in unity which cause the left panel to stay nonstop visible and thus overlapping other applications ?
<V_> hello
<aikInsaan> wondering about xorg.conf on Natty...if it was called xorg.config would it make a difference?
<jamesbond2> ushills which shell are you using?
<ronqbc> oCean, for fixing the problem i've to maximize the window. it's always happnes with evolution that the windows is displaced when opened.
<V_> I have a slight issue with ubuntu 10.04, I reach the login screen (which has changed appearance) and I login and it bring ,e back to the login screen
<ronqbc> chaddy, the evolution windows when opened does not works well. when i click on a message nothing happens. it's only after i maximize the windows size that it is usuable agin.
 * stephenmac7 sighs
<ushills> xfce terminal emulator
<jamesbond2> ushills try with bash
<kitche> ushills: do this echo $SHELL and it will tell you the shell your on xfce terminal emulator is a program not a shell
<aikInsaan> wondering about xorg.conf on Natty...if it was called xorg.config would it make a difference?
<V_> it says : the defaults for GNOME power Manager have not been installed correctly.
<V_> anyone know what I can do to fix this ?
<dyd> guys, is there anything that will let me work on workspace1 but at the same time have a little preview of others workspace / single workspace on the bottom corner?
<coz_> dyd,   workspace switcher applet?
<dyd> coz_, checking it out, thanks
<barberan> hi
<coz_> dyd,  right click a a panel and add   workspace switcher applet
<dyd> coz_, i already have this one!
<coz_> dyd,  and that is not exactly what you are wanting ... yes?
<dyd> coz_, but it won't show what's really going on in the other desktops; in one of those i have vbox with xp, and i just see a xp icon
<coz_> dyd,  understood,,, I cant think of anything off hand that would provide a kind of "live preview"  of the other workspaces
<dyd> coz_, was wondering if i can keep an eye over what is going on (i'm installing stuffs and it takes ages) so i can see when to switch back
<dyd> coz_, well, thank you anyway
<Monotoko> hey dyd, can't you have a terminal running on your current workspace that's installing stuffs?
<coz_> dyd,  sorry guy,, you could as in #compiz-dev  talk with smspillaz,, see if it is possible with compiz,,, it probably isnt right now but cant hurt to try
<Monotoko> I know it's possible to preview windows on your current workspace using compiz
<someone> Hi everyone
<someone> I need a bit of help
<someone> I run this on terminal:
<someone> 'patch -p1 < $CWD/patch/xf86-input-synaptics/synaptics-clickpad-support.patch --verbose || { touch ${SLACK_X_BUILD_DIR}/${PKGNAME}.failed ; continue ; } to /home/superstar/x11/patch/xf86-input-synaptics.patch'
<someone> and I get:
<FloodBot1> someone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest95193> bash: syntax error near unexpected token '/home/superstar/...
<Guest95193> O.o
<Pici> !paste | Guest95193
<ubottu> Guest95193: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<omeid> superstar
<omeid> ok
<jvgeli> need your inputs. I like Natty due to its ambiance theme, window snap, etc but its giving me headaches in terms of stability. I get freezes all the time that i dont have with lucid. How do i get lucid to look like natty? is there any way?
<Monotoko> jvgeli, not as far as I know
<coz_> jvgeli,  are you using Unity or classic with that?
<jvgeli> unity
<coz_> jvgeli,  open ccsm
<coz_> jvgeli,   then go into the OpenGL plugin and disable  Sync To VBlank
<jvgeli> coz i get freezes on startup and my card reader is not working on Natty. When I am on battery i get 4 out of 5 freezes when I boot. I dont have that in lucid and I got tired of finding whta the issue was
<coz_> jvgeli,  see if that helps,, also out of curiosity,, in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<someonerandom123> !help !help http://paste.ubuntu.com/647432/
<ubottu> someonerandom123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> jvgeli,  ah I see
<coz_> jvgeli,  which video card is onboard there?
<someonerandom123> Can some look at this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/647432/
<jvgeli> coz: Radeon HD 6310 on an AMD Fusion E350
<someonerandom123> a bash problem, I am a linux rooky :|
<someonerandom123> Anyone ? :|
<Monotoko> !repeat | someonerandom123
<ubottu> someonerandom123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pici> someonerandom123: Its not a valid command, perhaps if you explained what you were trying to do we could be of more help.
<someonerandom123> Pici I got it from here http://henryhermawan.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-to-activate-right-click-on-clickpad.html
<aeon-ltd> window new
<someonerandom123> aeon-ltd, ?
<barberan> how do I make my 11.04 look like a Mac OS exactly
<aeon-ltd> someonerandom123: sorry i was on the wrong channel :)
<prashant_trouble> hello all
<coz_> barberan,  themes
<coz_> barberan,  the closest theme would be elementary,, how to install on 11.04  Unity not sure
<nicofs> I can't share folders over my network. I installed samba and used nautilus (right click on folder, "sharing options") to make the folder available. but still i can't access it from the other machine ("failed to retrieve share list from server"). System > Settings > Personal file sharing returns "...required packages are not installed..." - what is missing?
<someonerandom123> Pici, any ideas ? :)
<Pici> someonerandom123: 1) That appears to be for slackware, not Ubuntu. 2) I'm sure you'd be able to find an alternative method of enabling your button than recompiling parts of xorg, that is rather risky and not supported anyway.
<ronqbc> what can i do agaisnt this?  http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnh.png/
<prashant_tech> how to change mouse cursor in gnome
<prashant_tech> ??
<KM0201> ronqbc: you get the award for the most pointless screenshot of th eday.. you can't even read it
<Guest62353> nick
<Guest62353> how do i change my nickname?? ~_~
<someonerandom123> Pici, alright thanks :)
<KM0201> Guest62353: "/nick something here" (w/o quotes)
<KM0201> Guest62353: your best bet though, if you plan on hanging out here, is to create a nick, and register w/ it.
<user82> hi. i installed gnome3 via ppa on natty and need to choose it as default session. can someone tell me how? (the login-screen setting is gone in gnome 3 system management)
<prashant_tech> FloodBot1, hi
<luciduser> thanks km0201
<Pici> !floodbot | prashant_tech
<ubottu> prashant_tech: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<KM0201> luciduser: well thats original
<KM0201> lol
<xangua> user82: gnome3 is not supported on ubuntu 11.04
<luciduser> ok then...
<user82> xangua, its generally choosing the session...works for me at least via ppa i know its officially not supported
<mounteverest> km0201: how's this?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> better
<prashant_tech> guru, hi
<Guest12799> any body knows how to invoke shell script program from java.
<ronqbc> KM0201, i've tried to explain what you see already.
<KM0201> ronqbc: explain what?
<nicofs> Can anyone tell me what I need to install to share a folder over my network?
<Guest12799> any body knows how to invoke shell script program from java.
<mounteverest> nicofs: samba??
<ronqbc> KM0201, i can't use the evolution window unless maximizng it again and again. wherever i cleck i get no respond. the location is not cordinated with the mouse.
<nicofs> mounteverest, and after that?
<Guest12799> nicofs: i think u need  to install apache package
<KM0201> ronqbc: welcome to gnome-shell. :)
<django23> hello erveryone, i googled a lot about my touchepad, on my latptop (ASUS K53T) and i just can' t find a way to enable touchepad option in system > preferences > mouse.  My touchPad is recognized as a PS/2 Logitech Wheel mouse.
<dyd> anyone has experience in playing wow trough vbox?
<nicofs> Guest12799, apache? for file sharing?!?
<ronqbc> KM0201, the ubuntu managers should put a warning in the main website about all the lack of reliability in the system. without that it is just funny and annoyiing
<Pici> Guest12799: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, try ##java
<mounteverest> nicofs: i forgot :P sorry
<KM0201> ronqbc: well, considering gnome3/gnome shell, is still not ready for production, you should have thought about that
<Guest12799> pici: is it possible?
<nicofs> so, question back to the channel: after installing samba, what more do i need to share files over the network?
<Pici> Guest12799: PRobably, but you'll need to ask how to do it from the folks who know how to program in Java.  #ubuntu is not the place for that. ##java is.
<ronqbc> KM0201, no one warned me. websites can be used effeiciently for warnings. but people are too self occupied that they don't do it and thinking enoguht about it
<alazare619> nicofs, setup samba share?
<alazare619> nicofs,  with like gadmin samba
<KM0201> ronqbc: i've always been a great fan of Ronald Reagan... "Trust but Verify"
<mounteverest> nicofs: http://www.hackorama.com/network/samba.shtml
<herbboy23> hola
<herbboy23> hey
<mounteverest> alazare619: gadmin-samba
<nicofs> alazare619, i used nautilus to set up that sharing thing via right-clicking on the folder... and when i go to system > preferences  > Personal file sharing, I get "...required packages are not installed..."
<Pici> nicofs: Doesn't that tell you what packages you need to install?
<nicofs> Pici, of course not...
<Pici> nicofs: really? Hrm.  Just a moment.
<nicofs> Pici, that right-clicking thing in nautilus offered to install what's missing - and that was samba...
<mounteverest> isn't personal file sharing for nfs???
<nicofs> Pici, frankly, i don't think it's user-friendly (especially for inexperienced users) to have to go to such lengths for simple file sharing...
<Escherial> hello; anyone happen to know if there's a package for eclipse for java EE rather than just the default version?
<Pici> nicofs: I agree.
<nicofs> mounteverest, personally i don't care about the type of file sharing, the other machine is ubuntu aswell...
<Phr3d13> !eclipse
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> nicofs: Did you relogin after installing that package?
<nicofs> Pici, yes, i did - and i was prompted to...
<AcidRain> sucks that rhythmweb can only be controlled on the network
<AcidRain> :(
<prashant_123456> anyone know amarok irc
<prashant_123456> ??
<dyd> how can i change default browser?
<Pici> prashant_123456: oddly enough, its #amarok
<xangua> dyd: on Prefered Aps
<shbk_ru> in browser
<prashant_123456> Pici, thanks
<prashant_123456> #amarok
<AcidRain> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<tomgeorge> hi Pici
<prashant_123456> how to join #amarok
<dyd> xangua: thanks
<nicofs> prashant_123456, "/join #amarok"
<prashant_123456> nicofs,  thanks
<AcidRain> ^noob
<nicofs> AcidRain, everyone starts as noob...
<AcidRain> nicofs: im just pickin :)
<BluesKaj> nicofs, he could have clicked on it as well
<Pici> nicofs: I'd make sure that libpam-smbpass is installed.
<nicofs> Pici, checking...
<myk_robinson> do any of you know a way to scan a windows hard drive from linux to look for software license keys?
<nicofs> Pici, it's there...
<random0> hi all im after getting vnc-sc to connect to my Ubuntu 10.04 box, what package should i use i have tried the vncviewer and xtightvnc.. and am about to try the ssvnc, but what one works best, encrypted.. single click,
<snimavat> natty live cd does not boot on my dell xps l502x i7, nvidia gt 525, does any one has any clue
<Pici> nicofs: And you're just right-clicking in nautilus to share a folder, right?
<prashant_123456> how to make ubuntu run faster
<prashant_123456> ??
<dr_willis> snimavat:  try the nomodeset option
<chaddy> prashant_123456: buy it some decent sport shoes
<xangua> prashant_123456: mount it in a race car
<prashant_123456> xangua, good joke
<mounteverest> prashant_123456, ubuntu isn't fast enough for you???
<nicofs> Pici, nothing more... i'm in stupid-first-time-user-mode...
<prashant_123456> mounteverest, as compared to win 7
<mounteverest> prashant_123456  :O
<prashant_123456> chaddy, good one
<nicofs> Pici, only thing i did in addition to that was to look for some entry in preferences that had anything to do with sharing...
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | snimavat
<ubottu> snimavat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Northernen> Is Natty freezing a known issue? It's worse than Vista.
<dyd> how can i update my video card drivers?
<chaddy> prashant_123456: there are a few services you can get shot of, zeitgeist and xapian come to mind
<prashant_123456> chaddy, explain
<Pici> nicofs: hrm.. that should Just Work™.  Let poke around a little more fore you, just a few minutes.
<chaddy> prashant_123456: xapian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9304431&postcount=8
<nicofs> Pici, no problem... if i were in a hurry, i'd have just done it via console - but i somehow think this shouldn't be necessary in ubuntu...
<Pici> nicofs: Just to clarify, is it actually saying that the folder is shared and you can't access it, or it just won't share it? What point do you get stuck on?
<pepi_> i need a bit of help with silverlight, can anyone help me?
<eiriksvin> is there a way to download a bloglike web tutorial?
<chaddy> prashant_123456: zeitgeist is in here, though it's a bit old: http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/04/23/speed-up-ubuntu-10-04/
<snimavat> ubottu: thnaks
<pepi_> i need a bit of help with silverlight, can anyone help me?
<snimavat> will look into
<eiriksvin> I meant: is there a way to download a bloglike book
<jvgeli> Northernen: yes, Natty is known for its freezes. Pretty common
<dr_willis> pepi_:  gin
<dr_willis> pepi_:  give details to channel
<nicofs> Pici, what work's: nautilus claims the folder is shared (indicated by icon on folder symbol); what doesn't work: System > Preferences > Personal file sharing returns "...required packages missing"
<pepi_> okay, so i'm trying to watch (for example) this video: http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-663f5212-f9b6-4276-934d-e00592825a7a.html#p=0
<Northernen> jvgeli, I thought it was considered to be stable?
<pepi_> but i can only hear the sound, and i cant see the video
<prashant_123456> chaddy, ok
<xangua> pepi_: it says you need silverlight
<dr_willis> pepi_:  if its drm protected you are out of luck
<pepi_> i have silverlight
<xangua> pepi_: if you are using moonlight, it doesn't support all sivlerlight features
<jvgeli> Northernen: I really wouldnt consider natty stable. Stable is Lucid, not that is one stable release
<pepi_> oh
<nicofs> Pici, and, funnily enough, when i reloaded the windows shares on the other machine, the shared folder suddenly appeared... and i swear i didn't touch a thing...
<pepi_> i have moonlight i think
<Pici> nicofs: so... its working now?
<pepi_> yeah, i have moonlight
<dr_willis> moonlight cant do drm. ie. netflix :(
<pepi_> anyway to get the video out? ;s
<pepi_> whats drm?
<nicofs> Pici, yes it is... but i don't understand what i did to achieve that... but that "..required packages missing" still remains...
<dr_willis> copy protection
<Pici> nicofs: I'm not sure either.  I've not explored the "Personal file sharing" menu, and I don't have a gui Ubuntu system here to test with.
<pepi_> oh
<sir_tyrion> Right now I am using /etc/network/interfaces to configure my ethernet connection, how do I switch to using network manager
<prashant_123456> sir_tyrion, whats the problem with your network
<nicofs> Pici, i'll try to reproduce that next week on another machine - maybe this was just a one-off issue...
<sir_tyrion> Nothing, it works, but I want to use network-manager-openconnect for a vpn, so I need my eth0 connectiont to be configured by network manager instead of /etc/network/interfaces
<trollboy_> on windows and macos, if an application has a bunch of windows open, you can nest them in one icon on the task bar, example: 5 skype im windows show 5 windows on the desktop, and 1 slot on the taskbar
<pepi_> anything i can do?
<trollboy_> is there something similar I can turn on in ubuntu?
<Pici> nicofs: Perhaps.  Feel free to log a bug if it happens again.
<sir_tyrion> prashant_123456 I answered above ^^^^
<nicofs> Pici, will do, thanks anyway
<prashant_123456> sir_tyrion, ok
<Haughty_Princess> Hellp aphrodite!
<Haughty_Princess> Hello*
<VirusScan> hello
<Aphrodite> hello Haughty_Princess
<VirusScan> my name is kah
<VirusScan> i am from another planet
<prashant_123456> Haughty_Princess, yep
<nicofs> But since i'm here anyway... I am looking for an expert in mobile broadband/3G connections because mine isn't working anymore... all i get is "Disconnected"...
<HackerII> trollboy_  maybe right click on pannel and chose (windows list )
<VirusScan> what are you guys doing in this world?
<xangua> trollboy_: if you are uing gnome2 , set teh windows list to group the windows
<Haughty_Princess> Nice to meet u kah :)
<VirusScan> :D
<Aphrodite> hello Kah from which planet u belonged
<trollboy_> HackerII, no windows list
<Haughty_Princess> :P
<trollboy_> xangua, where do I do that?
<Haughty_Princess> what prashant?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HackerII> trollboy_  sory, windows= selector
<hlfshell> Hello everyone. I am trying to get my desktop to allow VNCing in. It seems none of my devices can VNC to my laptop at all. I have used the ubuntu Remote Desktop option to contorl it so far. What else could I be missing to allow people to connect?
<xangua> trollboy_: right clic on the windows list- preferences
<trollboy_> HackerII, still nothing like that on my ubuntu
<trollboy_> ok xangua where is the windows list- preferences?
<HackerII> huh, maybe 11.0 got rid of it
<dr_willis> hlfshell:  local lan? or over internet?
<hlfshell> local lan
<dr_willis> hlfshell:  what vnc clients/os on the other pcs
<prashant_123456> Haughty_Princess, your problem ??
<hlfshell> I've tried it with TightVNC on windows, VNCViewer on another ubuntu machine, and android-vnc-viewer on a tablet (the real goal of this exercise)
<Haughty_Princess> I have no problem
<dr_willis> hlfshell:  could be  firewall settings. can the boxs ping each other?
<hlfshell> good question. give me a second.
<hlfshell> yes, i can ping.
<BarkingFish> Good evening all.  I'm migrating from my old distro, mandriva, to ubuntu 11.04, but I'm having problems.  I got a dvd iso, but my burner (k3b) won't burn the iso properly, it gets to about half way through, and moans about a buffer underrun.
<jvgeli> Haughty_Princess: move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> http://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmpjrr86o.png trollboy_
<BarkingFish> Is this something I can fix or is it a fault with the iso?
<dr_willis> hlfshell:  can the ubuntu box ssh to the vnc server ip?
<hlfshell> yes - i was doing that fine this morning so i can confirm that it cna do that
<trollboy_> Perfect Thanks xangua!! I was clicking in the wrong space!
<Northernen> BarkingFish, try another CD/burning program?
<dr_willis> hlfshell:  as a test try installing tightvnc server on the vncserver box, ssh in, run vncserver, then see if a vnc client can connect
<mounteverest> My chrome browser says preferences couldn't be saved every time it starts.. any solution?
<BarkingFish> Northernen: I don't know of any others for KDE, I'll go check our repos, but to the best of my knowledge, k3b is the only one available to us. There's others for gnome, but i haven't got gnome installed
<xangua> mounteverest: try chromium-browser instead
<trollboy_> mounteverest, possibly permissions?
<hlfshell> k
<dr_willis> hlfshell:  i rarely use the gnome vnc feature. i use stand alone vnc servers like tightvnc, or vnc4server
<BarkingFish> and I've wasted 2 dvd+r's on attempting to burn the iso, so I won't try again unless I can be certain it's my fault :)
<mounteverest> xangua, chromium 12.0.742.91 (87961) actually
<dr_willis> BarkingFish:  make  a bootable flash instead perhaps
<mounteverest> trollboy_, permissions for what?
<dr_willis> BarkingFish:  why are you using the dvd?
<trollboy_> mounteverest, for the conf files?
<BarkingFish> because I need multilingual support.
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how I could download this for offline usage:  http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.5/Manual
<dr_willis> i think you could install that later.. but you could try burning at the slowest speed the burner can do
<django23> hello erveryone, i googled a lot about my touchepad, on my latptop (ASUS K53T) and i just can' t find a way to enable touchepad option in system > preferences > mouse.  My touchPad is recognized as a PS/2 Logitech Wheel mouse.
<BarkingFish> The area I work in, I have a couple of friends from other countries who want to learn to use Linux, so I'm teaching them.
<mounteverest> trollboy_, and where would they be?
<Pici> eiriksvin: I'd ask the folks in #blender if they had an offline version of it first.
<eiriksvin> its okay if it don't have all of it there, but i need as much as I can get
<Northernen> BarkingFish, seems to be hardware related rather than related to the ISO. Is your computer being heavily used while you burn?
<trollboy_> for me its /home/trollboy/.config/google-chrome
<BarkingFish> As long as you have language support for Hindi and Bulgarian, I'm fine :)
<dawid> http://redtube.com
<BarkingFish> Northernen: No. I don't do anything else while I'm burning
<BarkingFish> dr_willis: You think slowing the drive down might help?
<dyd> bb thank you all
<HackerII> BarkingFish  some times it does
<freezway> the game
<HackerII> go with 2 or 4x
<Northernen> BarkingFish, are you drivers up to date?
<dr_willis> BarkingFish:  underrun = not getting data from hd fast enough. but most burnerd these daya have underrun protection where it snot an issue
<BarkingFish> one mo
<BarkingFish> someone at door
<dr_willis> try it and see i guess.
<HackerII> its the dvd cops
<HackerII> lol
<Piffer> Hello
<Northernen> dr_willis, isn't it the CDs that have underrun protection, not the burners?
<Piffer> I just cloned my hard disk
<Piffer> and backed up to a new HD
<dr_willis> its a faeture of the otpical drive
<Piffer> THe cloning and backing up was successful, but grub has now failed.
<Piffer> Could someone please help me fix grub?  I am using a LiveCD now
<Odd-rationale> Quick question. If I am inside a ssh session, how can I copy files from the remote machine I'm on to my local machine? Does scp allow that?
<Northernen> He must have an old drive then.
<dr_willis> scp can work Odd-rationale
<Uchiha_Itachi> Odd-rationale: rcp or scp
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. does anyone here know if my synced files will get deleted from the ubuntu one cloud server upon subscription expiration?
<Pici> wh1zz0: Best to ask the folks in #ubuntuone
<wh1zz0> Okidoki.. thanks Pici
<usr> Odd-rationale: yes
<Odd-rationale> dr_willis: I can scp from *inside* the ssh session?
<dr_willis> Odd-rationale:  it dosent matter
<dr_willis> try it and see....
<Odd-rationale> Don't you have to run scp from the local machine?
<Snarsh> quick question, i have a cdrom with printer drivers that i need to install to a computer that doesn't ahve a cdrom, i was going to pull the install file from the cdrom and put it on a usb for the computer, but the install file and drivers, etc, are all hidden. is there a way to see these files on the cdrom? control h isn't revealing them and i'm sure this has something to do with them actually being hidden because the company is a 
<dr_willis> scp can go from local to remote, or remote to local
<dr_willis> Snarsh:  its rare you get a cd with linux printer drivers
<Monotoko> Odd-rationale, you need to run it from the local machine...but it works both ways
<Monotoko> you can specify a remote file to "grab"
<Snarsh> this is a windows cd but i'm trying to the pull the drivers while on my ubuntu os because i have a feeling it would be even more work on my windows os
<dr_willis> Snarsh:  and ive never seen a way to hide files on a cd like you mention
<usr> Snarsh: Are  you sure they are "hidden".  Maybe you're just not looking in the right place.
<BarkingFish> sorry about that
<sbalmos> I seem to remember Googling around for something related to this. But is there no way for automount to work in a remote user X session (e.g. from an NX session)? I get unauthorized when trying to automount an external HD
<dr_willis> Snarsh:  what is the printer  the drivers may be in the repos
<jbwiv> guys, in a recovery effort on my machine, I accidentally installed the 32-bit version but wanted the 64-bit version. is there any way to upgrade a 32-bit to a 64-bit? If not, is there a way to capture all packages installed so I can re-install them automatically? I've spent a good bit of effort restoring my environment before I caught the mistake
<Snarsh> when i insert the CD, /media/CD is automatically mounted and all that is in the cd is a PDF about the printer installation, nothing else on the CD
<BarkingFish> Right, i think the best way to go is to see also if my drive has underrun protection, and whether it's something I can enable if it has
<dr_willis> !clone | jbwiv
<ubottu> jbwiv: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mounteverest> trollboy_, changed permissions to 777 for ~/.config/Local State and ~/.config/Default/Preferences.. and it worked! thanks..
<jansporter_AG> Sorry
<BarkingFish> in the mean time, I'll try again with a slower burn and see how I get on. If I have anymore probs, I'll get back to you :)
<BarkingFish> Thanks for the advice guys, catch you later.
<jbwiv> dr_willis, ok, thanks
<Snarsh> the printer is lexmark 5300, i actually need the abbyreader 6.0 that comes on the cd as well because we are using the printer to scan documents
<exutux> jbwiv: but your installed packages are for 32bits
<Arm0ur> \leave
<dr_willis> Snarsh:  scanning is handled by sane on linux. not any printer drivers
<jbwiv> exutux, but they aren't named that way based on the clone instructions above, so I should be good
<dr_willis> !sane | Snarsh
<ubottu> Snarsh: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<dr_willis> Snarsh:  you may want to check the forums for that exact mukti function printer/scanner
<Northernen> If one wants a script to be run at startup, where would one put it?
<Snarsh> i'm pulling the abbyreader 6.0 install from the cdrom to put on a usb to install to a windows os, can't use linux software
<dr_willis> Northernen:  depends on what its doing
<knp> hola
<dr_willis>  Snarsh  huh. so you are just copying files from a cd to usb to transfer them over..  not even using the stuff on a linux box?
<knp> muy buenas
<Snarsh> problem solvers: oh christ my dad gave me the users guide cd, can't believe they wrote a cd with 3mb of info
<Snarsh> solved*
<knp> whats
<LmAt>  /msg nickserv identify SteveBaLlMer12
<LmAt> oops
<knp> who
<knp> habla
<knp> spanish
<Northernen> If one wants a script to be run at startup, where would one put it?
<knp> hello
<knp> hello
<FloodBot1> knp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Northernen:  depends on what its doing......
<Northernen> dr_willis, iptables.
<rhin0> Northernen: /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> Northernen:  /etc/rc.local is good for that
<Northernen> Are there alternatives?
<knp> hello
<dr_willis> there is some firewall service/configs i think also
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<dr_willis> rc.local runs at boot time
<rhin0> you can set it up via the gui  system > preferences > startup applications Northernen
<rcmaehl> Something is wrong with Ubuntu 11.04's window layering
<Escherial> ok, just did an apt-get install tomcat-* and i'm starting to wonder if that was wise @_@
<Northernen> I don't have a rc.local.
<Escherial> seems like there's a metric boatload of packages that it's installing now
<rcmaehl> B/c when I running fullscreen games stuff gets clicked on on the destkop
<Escherial> (i already supposedly had tomcat6 installed...)
<dr_willis> you most likely do not want iptables stuff ran as a user on login
<dr_willis> Northernen:  look again..   /etc/rc.local
<rhin0> rcmaehl: if you are having windowing formatting problems you may wish to disable the unity desktop / compiz by selecting classic desktop (no effects) when you log in rcmaehl
<knp>  hello
<knp> you speak Spanish
<gp5st> i'm trying to have 2 seperate X windows (controlled by 2 sep keyboards) on one computer.  How do I do that or what would i even search for to find information?
<Northernen> dr_willis, aye, definitely don't want it ran as a user. Can't I just SUID to root?
<Monotoko> knp, #ubuntu-es speaks spanish
<knp> si
<farxad> hello
<Northernen> dr_willis, yer found it. Thought it was a directory like rc.#, but apparently not.
<HackerII> Snarsh
<olokki1> hello ppl, how can i change the default commandline for force check filesystem on reboot? i cant seem to find this info anywhere
<olokki1> iam using touch /forcefsck
<sandy> hii
<Guest8889>  i m new user of ubuntu
<Guest8889> i wanna some help
<Monotoko> welcome Guest8889, what do you need help with? :)
<Guest8889> sir ,when i clik
<mounteverest> Guest8889 go on
<exutux> olokki1: it run
<Guest8889> may some one help me
<exutux> olokki1: or you can use sudo shutdown -rF now
<Monotoko> Guest8889, just tell us your problem and we will help :)
<olokki1> exutux: i want to change the options of the check
<Guest8889> hii
<exutux> olokki1: which option, for to do what?
<dr_willis> Guest8889:  all on one line pleses..  ;)
<Guest8889> i wanna some help
<h00k> Guest8889: ask your question all on one line, and if someone knows, they'll help
<olokki1> exutux: fsck -d /dev/md0
<Monotoko> Guest8889, what's your native language?
<gp5st> also, can 2 sep video cards be condifured for each x session?
<olokki1> i want a reindex of the ext4 directoriies
<gp5st> errrrr audio
<gp5st> audio cards*
<dr_willis> gp5st:  perhaps via pulse audio settings
<gp5st> dr_willis: can i have different x sessions on different video cards?
<dr_willis> gp5st:  thats doable ive heard.
<LordDragon> hey all
<gp5st> dr_willis: hanks
<dr_willis> twinview can do it.  prob. other ways also
<dr_willis> !multiseat
<exutux> olokki1: sorry but what it -d options?
<exutux> is*
<exutux> olokki1: /dev/md0 is mounted now?
<adubz> man i am drawing a blank to download a file via scp i just did this the other day?
<gp5st> dr_willis: well, for refernece, i basically want 2 people using the same computer at the same time
<LordDragon> i am getting weird audio problems in ubuntu. in a chat client, some IMs make noise, others dont. when i go to the ubuntu sound test, and i press "test speaker" the first few times it wont play and then it plays. any idea whats causing these intermittent problem? audio driver issue?
<dr_willis> adubz:  supposed to follow same syntax as cp. but with user@server:/path/file  info
<Guest8889> ,when i clik on some folder..a window apper written "No application is registered as handling this file
<adubz> ya juss found it
<dr_willis> gp5st:  you want 'multiseat' then. theres guides on doing it in ubuntu
<gp5st> dr_willis: thanks, i wasn't sure what it was called
<gp5st> cool, thanks, i'll read up on it
<dr_willis> Guest8889:  on every folder? or just some?
<surfdue> hey using formost or some program to restore can you only restore one directory with legitimate file names?
<Guest8889> on every folder i
<dr_willis> Guest8889:  there is no need to msg me every reply. keep it in the channel
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me where wget temp files go to?
<surfdue> lol
<surfdue> dr_willis, any idea about recovery
<eiriksvin> I'm pulling  wget -r http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.5/Manual /home/eiriksvin/Desktop/manual.html
<dr_willis> surfdue:  recoverying what?
<eiriksvin> but nothing is going to my desktop
<Guest8889> how can i open my webcam to take pics
<surfdue> dr_willis, accidentally rm'ed files
<surfdue> dr_willis, in a specific database
<surfdue> i man folder
<surfdue> mean*
<dr_willis> surfdue:  this is when you learn the value of backups
<jvgeli> Guest8889: use Cheese , find it at the sotware center
<jvgeli> software i mean
<dr_willis> surfdue:  ive never seen anyone sucessfuly undelete stuff on linux
<surfdue> dr_willis, i just did with foremost but it restored them to like 000001.mp3
<HackerII> sometimes it can be done, but its rare
<surfdue> not the actual names
<dr_willis> surfdue:  use an id3tag program to rename them perhaps
<Stephann> Easiest way to see where the wget files might have gone would be find / -mmin -1
<jakemp> I have a Lenovo T420 with Realtec wireless that isn't working well, it constantly drops and is unusably. I've found threads on the forums, but they don't have a solution. Has anyone gotten wireless working well on a Lenovo T420?
<glebihan> eiriksvin, I think the correct command would be " wget -r http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.5/Manual -O /home/eiriksvin/Desktop/manual.html" (look at "man wget")
<dr_willis> if the files have proper tags
<surfdue> dr_willis, oh its much more hten just mp3's
<surfdue> just an example
<dr_willis> !guest
<surfdue> iuno if foremost can restore to regular file names
<dr_willis> surfdue:  consider yourself lucky you got what you did.
<dr_willis> and it got the extensions right. ;)
<Uchiha_Itachi> eiriksvin: wget -r -P /home/path http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.5/Manual
<surfdue> dr_willis, its complete useless to us.. lol
<surfdue> its file uploads we are dealing with
<surfdue> no way to find it
<surfdue> except heres 200 wavs
<surfdue> good luck :P
<babble> does anyone know if there's a way I can import AppleLoops (MPEG-4/AAC with quantizing/key metadata, used in Garageband and Logic) in Rosegarden?
<eiriksvin> well, the files are downloading, but where is the temp location they are going to before they go to my desktop
<glebihan> eiriksvin, I might be wrong but I don't think wget uses any temporary folder; if it does, I'd guess it's probably /tmp
<Guest8889> when i clik on some folder..a window apper written "No application is registered as handling this file
<sudipta> can anyone using gnome shell share some screenshots of desktop
<Guest8889>  on every folde
<eiriksvin> looking
<pipegeek> Does canonical host a repository for ancient ubuntu releases somewhere?  I have some ancient hosts running jaunty, which need to be upgraded to lucid via karmic
<Pici> pipegeek: old-releases.ubuntuc.om
<pipegeek> Thanks, Pici
<Pici> pipegeek: spelled correctly
<pipegeek> haha
<pipegeek> indeed
<jbwiv> can anyone speak to the advantages of an AMD64 install versus a 32-bit install with PAE ?
<popey> jbwiv: I have used both, and dont notice much difference between them
<HackerII> pipegeek   http://mirror.linux.org.mt/
<pipegeek> Thanks, HackerII
<HackerII> ya
<eiriksvin> i even tried locate -i manual     and got nothing
<jbwiv> popey: ok, thank you
<nkh> hello, I have some extracted unofficial repo DVDs, How should I use these folders as repo ? I'm in terminal right now need your help plz.:|
<Guest8889> when i clik on some folder..a window apper written "No application is registered as handling this file
<Guest8889>  on every folde
<glebihan> nkh, use apt-cdrom
<nkh> glebihan: I have no ISO! I have extracted folders and they are 8 folders, Even if they were ISOs, I should mount them rapidly during installation
<CoJaBo> is there a way I can get my pugnacious wifi card to detect?
<CoJaBo> pc m cia card*
<nkh> glebihan: Is it possible to use folders with apt-cdrom ?
<Guest8889> how to use wifi without security key
<mang0> ?
<mang0> Guest8889: that's not possible without cracking it to GET the security key
<mang0> or setting up the wifi without a key
<Guest8889> how to crack
<kamidi> Guest8889.. why do you ask?
<mang0> ^
<kamidi> in many countries (most propably), using neighbors wifi without permission is illegal ;-)
<glebihan> nkh, no in that case you would have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add a line like this "deb file:///path/to/repo dist section"
<Guest8889> i lost my key n internet provider come after key
<glebihan> nkh, section being one of main, universe, multiverse...
<nkh> glebihan: I had done this but when running apt-get update, it ignores all Packages files
<mang0> Guest8889: The key will be written on the router/modem usually, unless you changed it
<nkh> glebihan: its like this : deb file:///media/deb/.../disk1 lucid main restricted etc.
<Guest8889> but  i changed last tym
<mang0> or Guest8889 in your browser go to 192.168.0.1 OR 192.168.1.1. Then you can access the router settings (put in your password, defult "admin") And look at the key
<nkh> glebihan: and the folder has disk1/dists/lucid/main/binary-i686/Packages.gz
<Uchiha_Itachi> Guest8889: reset your router and start all over again
<mang0> or that ^
<Guest8889> thanks mango
<mang0> did it work?
<glebihan> nkh, this should work
<Guest8889> i  will check
<mang0> k
<User2487> Hallo people, there is a problem on my xubuntu-system. is somebody able to help me?
<glebihan> nkh, you have to put a / at the end of the path
<mang0> !ask | User2487
<ubottu> User2487: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nkh> glebihan: Owch!! Thanks I'll try it right now and be back :)
<funkytown> wazzup
<tupac> Does anybody know the link (web address) to download firefox for ubuntu
<Guest72181> im lost without a web browser
<mrsomoasun> i can find it...wait one
<pipegeek> Ugh.  The only way to upgrade to karmic is to use the iso, and http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/ is currently a 404
<random0> Q). anyone done SC reverse vnc from Windows to Ubuntu Desktop ?
<Guest72181> can someone give me mozilla link for ubuntu
<mrsomoasun> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing%20Firefox%20on%20Linux
<mang0> Guest72181:  you on ubuntu? sudo apt-get install firefox
<mang0> or something
<Guest72181> i deleted my user account and now i have no web browser and i lost my ubuntu cd
<Guest72181> can please
<Guest72181> give me link for web browser download
<mrsomoasun> ubuntu is mentioned at that link
<nyuszika7h> Guest72181: sudo aptitude install firefox
<Uchiha_Itachi> doesn't ubuntu already have firefox as default browser?
<mrsomoasun> thought so
<Roasted> Can Ubuntu's disk utility application manage MDADM software raid?
<nyuszika7h> Guest72181: type what I said into your terminal
<Guest72181> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_3.6.17+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<Guest72181> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Guest8889> my sytem going slow day by day ...i checked all the things..it does nt work
<User2487> when I open my second filesystem (Winpartition) after the update, all the there come the error : Error stating file '/etc/mtab': Input/output error.
<mang0> Guest72181: -$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<Guest72181> no
<Guest72181> give me the link
<Guest72181> ill wget it
<Guest72181> it wont work
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest72181> i have no web browser
<mang0> If you don't have a browser you can't open a link
<Guest72181> argh
<FloodBot1> Guest72181: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nyuszika7h> Guest72181: apt-get or aptitude should work.
<Guest72181> nah
<Guest72181> wont work
<Guest72181> whats another web browser?
<Guest72181> for ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> lynx
<Guest72181> name one
<Guest72181> nah
<FloodBot1> Guest72181: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest72181> something graphic
<EyeintheSky2k11> lol
<mang0> Guest72181: opera
<HackerII> Guest72181   this one ?     http://techie-buzz.com/ubuntu/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu.html
<nyuszika7h> lol?
<nyuszika7h> !ff4
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<chaddy> lack of love, nyuszika7h
<Guest72181> nah
<nyuszika7h> chaddy: what?
<User2487> maybe it is not mounted? the time before the update I was able to open all NTFS-Disks. Now there ist the error message.
<Guest72181> I can't download it
<Guest72181> i need DIRECT LINK
<xangua> !fx5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<HackerII> o
<Guest72181> direct link please
<HackerII> well, don't know then
<oCean> Guest72181: stop flooding and repeating
<mang0> Guest72181: You're not giving us infomation here. If you don't have a browser, you can't open a link...
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: ping
<mrsomoasun> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-firefox-4.0-deb-package-on-ubuntu-10.10
<Guest72181> Indeed
<oCean> Guest72181: describe your issue (single line)
<Guest72181> but i can download it
<mrsomoasun> not a direct link, but that will help, for sure
<Guest72181> err
<Guest72181> u lame or something?
<Uchiha_Itachi> Guest72181: apt-get install links2 and search it yourself
<GreenDance> Hi, there's a website I'm trying to find, I've lost it, basically the website offers a repo as the website owner builds the latest apache and php, does anyone know the url to the website please?
<sparta>  my sytem going slow day by day ...i checked all the things..it does nt work
<pipegeek> I've found it (though it took some digging), but is there a reason that karmic, specifically, appears to have been removed from old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases?  Every other release since warty is represented there.
<mang0> Guest72181: Stop getting so worked up, give us some more infomation so we can help, and stop being rude when people make a mistake.
<BladeMcCool> ubuntu 10.04 LTS how to make a working "sendmail" command exist on the server?
<glebihan> GreenDance, probably a ppa on launchpad ?
<nyuszika7h> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<nyuszika7h> Guest72181: try that ^^
<nyuszika7h> wait, wrong PPA
<mrsomoasun> I suppose the Ubuntu learning curve is steeper than I realized *shrug
<nyuszika7h> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<hgzhao_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<nyuszika7h> mrsomoasun: then you don't know Arch's learning curve
<mrsomoasun> well, yeah, I've used it - but yeah, great point :)
<mrsomoasun> sorry
 * nyuszika7h uses Arch with KDE.
<nyuszika7h> No need to aplogize for anything.
<mrsomoasun> why with KDE? just curious
<cromag>  /msn
<cromag> :/
<nyuszika7h> gnome2 has been replaced with gnome3 in the repos, and I hate it.
<mrsomoasun> ah, that i totally get - same here
<mrsomoasun> i used lxde, but it's definitely not as robust
<nyuszika7h> TurtleScript í^
<nyuszika7h> s/í\^/<3/
<Roasted> If I set up mdadm manually after my installation is done, where do I select what type of raid I want? I'm not seeing it on the ubuntu documentation.
<nkh> glebihan: pastebin ID BL0zYxUz is my sources.list , and ID fRpfvHJC is my apt-get update &> result ... any idea?
<CoolCoder> anyone can you help me how to add host ip? (this is to get access to a website. like we do on windows  etc\hosts)
<razekinn> /etc/hosts?
<nyuszika7h> CoolCoder: /etc/hosts
<CoolCoder> ok. there what we need to do?  in windows we does adding a ip line
<CoolCoder> the same way?
<razekinn> ya
<chaddy> CoolCoder: if you get lost "man hosts"
<razekinn> line example: 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<CoolCoder> but there is no folder named hosts. i can create one right
<razekinn> its a file
<nyuszika7h> It's not a folder...
<nyuszika7h> And we call it a directory.
<razekinn> #vi /etc/hosts
<Pici> vi is probably not something that most new users want to learn to use. nano or gedit work just fine.
<BluesKaj> CoolCoder, it exisztz as /etc/hosts,  alt +f2
<CoolCoder> ok
<nyuszika7h> BluesKaj: s/exiszts/exists/
<nyuszika7h> Pici++
<BluesKaj> hehe
<nyuszika7h> though vi[m] is very powderful
<razekinn> really Pici
<nyuszika7h> s/powderful/powerful/
<blahblahblah> need install help, keep getting  errno5 :  input/output error, fairly new computer/brand new disc so i dont get what the problem would be
<razekinn> is vim in the default package installation?
<nkh> glebihan: ping :-"
<razekinn> in debian it is not
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, are you a correction troll ? :)
<nyuszika7h> razekinn: not sure about Ubuntu - in Arch, it's not.
<nyuszika7h> BluesKaj: nope.
<Pici> razekinn: vim-tiny is.
<BluesKaj> sure looks that way
<mrsomoasun> nyuzikay7h is right though
<glebihan> nkh, I'm looking at your pastes... I don't know what the problem is yet
<razekinn> corretion bot
<nyuszika7h> Pici: it's vim.tiny iirc
<razekinn> s/corretion/correction
<razekinn> |:
<Pici> nyuszika7h: yes, the package name is vim-tiny.
<mrsomoasun> I haven't used Windows in over 10 years, so I have the same tendency
<nkh> glebihan: Ok Thanks, I was just bored in this terminal :D
<CoolCoder> still the website is in forbidden access.  i was adding the line 98.108.45.26 rd.dev to the C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts so here what wil be?
<CoolCoder>  
<mrsomoasun> though I lose out on some jobs because of the lack of experience
<nyuszika7h> razekinn: sed: -e expression #1, char 22: unterminated `s' command
<razekinn> #echo "98.108.45.26 rd.dev" >> /etc/hosts
<LordDragon> hey all. im having issues with my sound. firefox audio and banshee seem to play ok. but sudden sounds like from xchat or pidgin arent playing
<nkh> glebihan: I gonna and google more and be back in few minutes,I'll ping you again to see if some thing found or not, if there is no problem :)
<razekinn> nyuszika7h: my bot is with problems
<nyuszika7h> razekinn: what do you mean?
<LordDragon> how can i tell what audio driver my system is using?
<razekinn> nyuszika7h: my sed bot forgot to put the last "/" lol
<nyuszika7h> lol
<glebihan> nkh, have you tried installing any package that is supposed to be in ta
<razekinn> CoolCoder: did you get?
<glebihan> nkh, *that repo ?
<CoolCoder> razekinn: i have added sudo but still it says permission denied
<CoolCoder> nope
<nyuszika7h> CoolCoder: do you have root access?
<BluesKaj> CoolCoder, I should have mentioned in the runbox you need permissions to edit  , alt+f2  , so type,  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<CoolCoder> yes
<razekinn> CoolCoder: type "su" and the password
<razekinn> then type that line
<nkh> glebihan: mmmm no ... good idea to try, lets find some package in there and try :-?
<Pici> razekinn: Ubuntu does not have root enabled by default.
<glebihan> nkh, I would start by that, you'll know if there's a problem at all
<extraclassic> sudo bash works to get root
<razekinn> Pici: he told us that he has root access...
<nyuszika7h> extraclassic: yes, but that's not running as a login shell. The root account is disabled in Ubuntu by default.
<BarkingFish> dr_willis: ok, I got the iso burned, slowing the drive down worked a treat. It took 15 minutes to burn, but I got it.  The next thing I need to do is sort out a couple of things to make sure this is going to be right for me.
<mrsomoasun> does su still work, I don't remember
<razekinn> yup
<LordDragon> anyone know about the ubuntu sound system?
<nyuszika7h> mrsomoasun: it doesn't work in Ubuntu, since the root account is disabled by default.
<CoolCoder> BluesKaj: ok got it. and can add the line  98.108.45.26 rd.dev on to the file?
<mrsomoasun> okay, I get it, I'm slow sometimes :)
<CoolCoder> razekinn: still it says permission denied!1
<razekinn> ohmy
<CoolCoder> now i am on gedit
<BluesKaj> yes , CoolCoder
<Pici> I think it would be helpful if just one person were helping CoolCoder.
<mrsomoasun> wait wait - sudo su works actually - just tried it
<Pici> No need for everyone to jump on and suggest different ways of doing the same thing.
 * BluesKaj backs off
<razekinn> Pici: ok, i left
<BarkingFish> If you don't mind helping a newb for a bit, i've a couple of questions.  1: do you have ndiswrapper available on ubuntu, since I need it for my usb wifi stick?  2: do you have a GUI for configuring wifi?
<Pici> mrsomoasun: sudo su does work, but you should understand what doing that does.  It may not set the environment variables the same as doing sudo -i or sudo -s
<BarkingFish> those are the most important for me, since I don't have a wired connection, i'm wifi only
<mrsomoasun> okay, thanks for clarification
<dli> BarkingFish, network-manager (gnome), or wicd
<BarkingFish> oh, and 3 - do you have kde available?
<BladeMcCool> i love you all
<Pici> CoolCoder: Did you get everything sorted, or do you still need assistance?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  you can ask in #kubuntu in that case
<BarkingFish> ok BluesKaj - thanks
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<NielsMkn> how do I uninstall debs installed by using 'sudo dpkg -i name.deb'
<mrsomoasun> or maybe you could use sudo apt-get remove
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg -r name.deb
<Pici> NielsMkn: dpkg -r name
<CoolCoder> razekinn: added that line. but still it says Forbidden. please check the pastebin http://pastebin.com/L5HNhmu2 12th l;ine is what i have added
<NielsMkn> ah thanks :)
<NielsMkn> and for sudo apt-get install, I should use remove or autoremove?
<Abhijit> Nielsen, remove
<mrsomoasun> so, it's sudo apt-get remove 'package name'
<Roasted> Why does "apply permissions to enclosed files" STILL not work after all these years?
<dario_> ciao
<Abhijit> Nielsen, you can use --purge to completely remove
<mrsomoasun> less the quotes of course
<NielsMkn> oh
<NielsMkn> but remove is better since purge may break some dependencies right?
<Abhijit> Nielsen, no
<NielsMkn> so purge is fine?
<Abhijit> Nielsen, pure just removes extra files and settings
<phax> On Ubuntu 10.0.4,  I get scim bridge client ioexception error messages on the terminal, it seems it is a known problem An IOException occurred at scim_bridge_client_imcontext_set_cursor_location , anyone knows the fix
<Abhijit> Nielsen, in normal case only use remove
<mrsomoasun> you could do the remove thing and then sudo apt-get autoremove to clean up without damage - i think
<exutux> Abhijit: lol he's NielsMkn  not Nielsen
<NielsMkn> yeah mrsomoasun I used to use that method till now
<razekinn1> CoolCoder: its correct
<CoolCoder> so the problem may be with server(website server may need to approve my id. correct?
<razekinn1> CoolCoder: yes
<mrsomoasun> as a side not - i really like the ppa-purge package from the webupd8 source too
<mrsomoasun> *note
<nkh> glebihan: I'm back, yes the problem exists, I tried installing cgal which is in that repo, but it said package not found
<extraclassic> even if you use remove, purge, and autoremove you'll still see residual config show up in synaptic
<NielsMkn> sudo dpkg -r adlmflexnetclient_4.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<NielsMkn> dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<NielsMkn> I am getting that error message :o
<CoolCoder> razekinn1: thanks :-)
<exutux> NielsMkn: package name not *.deb
<NielsMkn> ah
<Pici> NielsMkn: like I said. You need to specify the package name, not the package filename.
<NielsMkn> erm but I don't know the package name :o
<Pici> NielsMkn: sure you do.
<mrsomoasun> looking in the software center to find it works sometimes - simple i know
<Pici> NielsMkn: normally its just what comes before the version number on the deb file. So adlmflexnetclient in this case.
<NielsMkn> pici is it just the file name?
<razekinn1> CoolCoder: type that ip address in your browser to check if it is the problem
<NielsMkn> oh
<Roasted> oh, nevermind
<Roasted> guess it does work
<Roasted> just gotta own the folder in question first
<NielsMkn> thanks pici :D
<knge0> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    knge0 Maratich albertico robinsch gxdssoft rynx robodik Lenin_Cat Juo oxseyn shazzr ChrisGagnon pyrocyon WLU aigarius remi robin0800_ phax dario_ zaid_h An
<ubottu> knge0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glebihan> nkh, well maybe the repo can't be used that way, I'm not sure repos on CDs are exactly the as others
<glebihan> nkh, the *same* as others
<phax> how do I configure scim to run as a daemon at startup ?
<nkh> glebihan: remember this is not a cd it is extracted
<phax> nvmind that is not helping anyway
<nkh> glebihan: it is like this :
<glebihan> nkh, anyway why did you want to use repos from this CD ? Aren't those packages available somewhere else ?
<glebihan> nkh, yes I have that in mind
<nkh> glebihan: disk1/ > dists & pool , ....
<NielsMkn> I'm never going to try to install rpm nasties in ubuntu ever again :/
<mrsomoasun> yeah, no - doesn't seem to be a good thing :)
<nkh> glebihan: the problem is I suddenly removed most of what was installed :-" and i have no internet traffic to download all missed :|
<glebihan> nkh, oh ok
<razekinn1> does someone here have experience with xchat? Can you tell me the way i could automatically type the nickname of a channel user using a few clicks (like in "razekinn1:") ?
<Pici> !tab | razekinn1
<ubottu> razekinn1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fission6> how do i get a list of running daemons
<NielsMkn> did I just post all the names from r?
<Pici> NielsMkn: no
<glebihan> nkh, are there files named "Packages.bz2" in the repo ?
<nightrid3r> fission6 man ls
<fission6> what?
<NielsMkn> cool, razekinn1 type a first few alphabets and then press tab
<Pici> nightrid3r: I don't think thats what fission6 is looking for.
<aetas> fission6, a daemon is just a normal program, use ps
<glebihan> nkh, they should be in dists/lucid/main/binary-?/
<NielsMkn> around two to three
<fission6> its hard to find dameon processes in one shot
<nkh> glebihan: Yes they exist
<mrsomoasun> alright, i'm out (caused enough damage :) ubuntu ftw!
<fission6> i have to weed through using ps
<razekinn1> Nielsen, ubottu , Pici: first test thanks
<glebihan> nkh, are there also "Packages" and "Packages.gz" files ?
<fission6> is there a way to show all running "services"
<NielsMkn> :o
<nkh> glebihan: Mm Yes they are Packages.gz
<greenmang0_> hi friends, i am using mobile broadband, ZTE modem... system is detecting it as a modem ... how can i mount it and view files inside it?
<martin_tsc> where can I find scripts running backups?
<nkh> glebihan: I looked now, There is only Packages.gz!! no bz2 :-??
<NielsMkn> damn my entire unity bar became empty :O
<DeviceZer0> how can i reset everything unity/gnome releated to default?
<DeviceZer0> im using the same home folder for quite some times...maybe 2-5 years...and its been across several different distros and i think something is wrong
<razekinn1> fission6, System menu > Administration > System Monitor
<nkh> glebihan: What Should it be to work right? bz2 ? you mean that this .gz should be converted ?
<Galvatron> DeviceZer0Try switching into terminal (Alt + F1) and running the following command: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<glebihan> nkh, yes I think there should be bz2 files
<fission6> thank you razekinn1 let me try
<exutux> Galvatron: is better that you use mv for rename old dir that Galvatron said, instead of rm
<exutux> DeviceZer0: ^
<CoolCoder> Is there any HTML editor like Dreamweaver for ununtu (linux)
<g2bl33t> Can someone show me how to create a script that opens a new Libre Office Writer document and writes a name
<DeviceZer0> Galvatron, ok thanks. and yea. ill move them incase i need things from them(like my keyring)
<DeviceZer0> thanks :)
<nkh> glebihan: Hmmm nice guide ... I'll google it to see what's the way ...
<nkh> glebihan: Thanks a lot, dude
<dli> g2bl33t, elaborate?
<glebihan> nkh, you're welcome, hope you'll get to make it work
<nkh> glebihan: hope that, Thanks again :) bye now to see what happens
<krux> hi
<ActionParsnip> g2bl33t: try: echo name > test.odt; libreoffice ./test.odt
<ActionParsnip> !away > nkh|away
<SimpleAnecdote> Hi guys. I've just installed a ubuntu 11.04 VPS from my hosting's templates. However, it seems to be missing APT! Is there any way I can install APT or should I just give them a call and tell them to cut the ****?
<ubottu> nkh|away, please see my private message
<dli> g2bl33t, please do not pm without asking first
<Pici> SimpleAnecdote: Call them.
<ActionParsnip> nkh: please don't away like that
<haryv> is ubunto more cpu intensive then other distros?
<nkh> ActionParsnip: yes sorry, Just was a bad habit :|
<ActionParsnip> haryv: depends on desktop and window manager
<ActionParsnip> nkh: np :)
<martin_tsc> hi there,
<haryv> I want to install zoneminder and asterisk on it. Zone minder would call me or text me if there was some one walking in our driveway.
<haryv> err asterisk could call me cell
<SimpleAnecdote> Pici: That's what I thought - cheers
<dli> haryv, if you want it lite, try lubuntu
<martin_tsc> I got a script running a backup and need to change it from hourly to daily, how to I do that
<haryv> dli thanks
<Pici> martin_tsc: How is it running? via a cronjob?
<ActionParsnip> martin_tsc: do you have a desktop OS or is it server?
<haryv> It will be running mysql
<nkh> ActionParsnip: Sorry So wha should I do to not to be away anymore? :-/
<ActionParsnip> nkh: just go, you don't need to type anthing
<dli> martin_tsc, I run rsnapshot at hourly base for backup
<nkh> ActionParsnip: :D you are right ;) Thanks
<ActionParsnip> martin_tsc: if you use a desktop you can use gnome-schedule to manage cron, if it is cron'd as root then run:  gksudo gnome-schedule
<martin_tsc> ActionParsnip, its on a server, but I have it on my desktop via ssh
<martin_tsc> dli, for the DB I have that, but want to change it for the source files (not sure y we have that in the 1st place)
<mang0> How do I change the defult browser?
<jbwiv> can someone tell me if official isos are updated over time? or, is the one I download today the same as the one when Natty was released?
<Pici> jbwiv: they aren't.  The LTS releases do recieve up to 4 point releases though, I think 10.04.3 is being released soon.
<ActionParsnip> martin_tsc: then you'll need to run:  crontab -e     or: sudo crontab -e    (if you cron as root)
<ActionParsnip> !cron | martin_tsc
<ubottu> martin_tsc: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jbwiv> Pici, ok, thanks
<msp3k> Hello?
<Galvatron> Yes?
<robodik> !ops HELP
<Pici> robodik: yes?
<robodik> Pici: I need a blowjob now, give me one
<robodik> !alertops
<msp3k> How do I activate the "love handles" resizing plugin?  I've heard that it's activated w/ a 3-finger tap to the touchpad, but that doesn't seem to be working for me.  Also, is it possible to remap it's activation to a keypress?
<CoJaBo> fail
<martin_tsc> can someone look at a backup script of mine? It's in PHP and im clueless
<glebihan> martin_tsc, pastebin it, I'll have a look
<ndberry> I think I thrashed my server.  I screwed up the pam.d common-auth file and cant sudo anymore to fix it.  Is there a way to fix that.
<glebihan> martin_tsc, use pastebin
<glebihan> !paste | martin_tsc
<ubottu> martin_tsc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> ndberry: boot to live CD and fix the file
<ndberry> alright
<martin_tsc> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/ciQZpcJW
<glebihan> martin_tsc, this is not PHP, it's BASH
<martin_tsc> glebihan,.......i feel so smart right now
<martin_tsc> glebihan, i need to change it from hourly backups to daily
<exutux> martin_tsc: put it on crontab
<pdtpatrick> Why is it dual screen on ubuntu .. it treats the screens almost like separate X windows. With the message status menu on both screen?
<exutux> martin_tsc: @hourly /path/script.sh
<glebihan> martin_tsc, I don't think you can change from that script, you must have some kind of cron job launching that script
<Spikestuff> Hi. I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 using Wubi on a partition next to Windows on my laptop, I want to rid the Windows and other partitions so that only Ubuntu exists, I don't wish to save any files on the other partitions. Am I able to do this?
<tertl3> Spikestuff, yes
<tertl3> but what if you need MS Office :P
<Spikestuff> Linux or Windoze. The chose is tuff. :p
<tertl3> Spikestuff, you can do a dual boot
<tertl3> shrink your windows partition
<ActionParsnip> Spikestuff: if you don't need to save any of the files and want only ubuntu then just boot the install CD and wipe the partitions. This will destroy all data (so ensure all the data you do want is backed up)
<ActionParsnip> Spikestuff: or do you just want a true install alongside windows?
<Spikestuff> Well I can't boot from an install CD because this laptop was given to me and the previous owner does not remember the BIOS password, so I can't change the boot priority to boot from CD. I have tried to simply insert a CD/DVD with the Ubuntu ISO file on it and let the computer boot up, but it just goes to the Boot Manager and lets me choose between Windows and Ubuntu.
<Spikestuff> I just want a true install, no Windows.
<Spikestuff> That's why I used Wubi, to circumvent the BIOS. :(
<Spikestuff> I am just wondering if I can wipe everything through the Ubuntu partition and just leave Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Spikestuff: there will be a button to press to enable you to select the boot media
<dli> Spikestuff, can you get grub2 on hard drive? you can boot cd with grub
<exutux> Spikestuff: maybe using F8 or someonelse at boot you can
<ActionParsnip> Spikestuff: if you used wubi, there is no ubuntu partition, it is a file in your NTFS partition
<dli> Spikestuff, is the laptop a thinkpad?
<Spikestuff> It's an Acer.
<Phoenixz> Just upgraded to 11.04.. I need sudo right w/o password, for which I used NOPASS in /etc/sudoers, but right now it shows commentary that all modifications should be made in /etc/sudoers.d.. Can I create a file in there that says no password for %admin ?
<ActionParsnip> !sudoers
<Pici> Phoenixz: yes.
<ActionParsnip> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<martin_tsc> spike, i had the same problem, turned out my cd somehow was screwed up, it loaded as ubuntu, yet wasnt bootable,
<dli> Spikestuff, because thinkpad has encryption chip on mobo, no way to recover passwd
<Spikestuff> Ah.
<dli> Spikestuff, can you get grub?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: i wouldn't  recommend doing it though, it drastically reduces system security
<ActionParsnip> dli: even if you remove the BIOS battery and detatch the power/
<Spikestuff> I believe so, isn't grub already installed once you use Wubi?
<Spikestuff> There is a screen that prompts me to choose between my partitions.
<Spikestuff> Thought that was grub.
<dli> ActionParsnip, yes, the passwd is encrypted in mobo chip, on flash or something, IBM will change the mobo for you, if you forget passwd
<ActionParsnip> dli: yikes
<wechat> dli: For that are you looking for? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
<wechat> ActionParsnip: For that are you looking for? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
<ActionParsnip> wechat: wow glad I don't own one of those
<dli> Spikestuff, if you don't want to dig much with grub, try a boot manager like this: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagerdl.html
<wechat> ActionParsnip: OK
<jonhaller> Hey guys, im running into tho NAK bailout regression bug in the current ubuntu kernel and the console spam is making working with it difficult and annoying. Is it possible to prevent these messages from appearing?
<dli> Spikestuff, basically, you add plpbt.bin to grub, then, select it from grub when booting, and plpbt.bin will run as boot manager, and allows you to boot from USB/CD-ROM, etc.
<Spikestuff> So unzipping that on my Windows installation and then telling it to read a CD/DVD first, then rebooting, will have the laptop read the ISO file?
<Spikestuff> Ah, thanks a lot dli!
<Spikestuff> I've been searching for a few days for some kind of boot manager to circumvent the BIOS boot manager. :p
<dli> Spikestuff, grub2 can do it all :( like booting from USB, even if your BIOS doesn't support USB booting
<Spikestuff> From my Windows installation, where is grub located?
<Spikestuff> Just curious on where to place the bin file.
<Pettern> Hey everyone, I am new to Linux/Ubuntu and I just wondered if someone could help me with setting up my Google Plus-chat with Empathy?
<tertl3> Spikestuff, can you open the laptop up and remove the bios ram?
<jonhaller> #ubuntu Hey guys, im running into tho NAK bailout regression bug in the current ubuntu kernel and the console spam is making working with it difficult and annoying. Is it possible to prevent these messages from appearing?
<ParkerR> tertl3, Whaat
<Spikestuff> I could tert13, but removing the CMOS battery would be my last option. :p
<ParkerR> Why would he have to do that
<Spikestuff> ParkerR: removing the CMOS battery clears the BIOS password
<ParkerR> Oh
<Spikestuff> Thus I can easily access the boot manager then.
<ActionParsnip> Spikestuff: you can put it in /boot but the file will need referencing in grub2
<ParkerR> I didnt see you had a password on it
<ParkerR> And sometimes it does not
<xangua> Pettern: just set up a normal gtalk account
<ParkerR> They store it in EEPROM sometimes
<root_> hey !
<anonimo> eae joazinho
<Spikestuff> In laptops they do, yeah. :(
<ParkerR> Which is a PITA to reset
<AcidRain> aawww spideystuff and parker. thats cute
<root_> salvee anonimooo
<AcidRain> oh wait. says Spikestuff nvm
<ParkerR> AcidRain, ??
<AcidRain> nothing :)
<anonimo> Hey root_
<anonimo> What's your problem guy?
<razekinn1> what is that ps like command that show only the PID of the process?
<Pici> razekinn1: pidof
<usr> razekinn1: ps aux    #Will show a lot more.
<Darkfd> man ps
<Spikestuff> Do ps with some mind blowing grep expression. :p
<razekinn1> i used a ps like command that greps sth and display only the PID
<martin_tsc> */15 * * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.******.com/cron.php. what part of this defines the hourly backup?
<AcidRain> i made my own linux task killer
<GaToR> t
<razekinn1> i just dont remember which is
<Pici> martin_tsc: Thats every 15 minutes.
<wechat> razekinn1: `pgrep firefox`
<razekinn1> yaaa
<razekinn1> wechat: thanks
<Pici> martin_tsc: If you wanted hourly, it would be 0 * * * * yourcommand
<yanaki> ps aux | cut -d " " -f 5
<yanaki> that could work
<Spikestuff> Alright, so I am at C:\ on my Windows Vistas installation, where would I find the grub directory? /boot?
<ParkerR> Nonono
<ParkerR> Its not in the Windows partition
<yanaki> something like that
<wechat> razekinn1: ps aux | grep opera | awk '{print $2}'
<razekinn1> yanaki: thanks, that is useful for pipe xargs kill
<dli> Spikestuff, boot ubuntu first?
<Pici> martin_tsc: man 5 crontab    should have more info
<Spikestuff> Ah, it's in the Ubuntu partition. :B
<ParkerR> It would be in the linux partition you created
<dli> Spikestuff, another way, you can boot .iso from grub2 without burning the CDs
<razekinn1> wechat: that pgrep was the command i forgot.. i know this awk/cut stuff
<Spikestuff> Ah.
<dli> Spikestuff, for grub2, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20CLI%20Mode%20Commands.html#cli_loopback
<wechat> razekinn1: very useful to find flash video
<razekinn1> wechat: what do you mean?
<usr> razekinn1: ps x |grep service-name-here
<martin_tsc> can someone explain to me why crontab says it executes every 15 min, yet our server is slowed down every hour like clockwork?
<wechat> razekinn1: flash from browsers aren't in /tmp anymore
<razekinn1> wechat: really
<ocx> i cant find xinetd.conf in my system
<usr> martin_tsc: crontab executs what every 15 min?
<martin_tsc> :q!
<martin_tsc> */15 * * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.***.com/cron.php, for three seperate sites
<stbain> martin_tsc: just because cron.php runs doesn't mean that it does a ton of work every 15 minutes
<stbain> martin_tsc, it may be that cron.php checks in a database to see what it is supposed to process... perhaps that database tells it to only do things once an hour
<razekinn1> ocx: #cd /etc ; find . -name "xinetd.conf"
<Einder> is there a generic ubuntu driver for a usb to psx converter?
<wechat> razekinn1:  :) file /proc/`ps aux | grep operapluginwrapper | head -1 | awk '{print $2}'`/fd/* | grep Flash
<martin_tsc> stbain, where can I find that out?
<usr> wechat: Is he trying to find flash videos?
<stbain> martin_tsc, in the source code of your PHP
<ocx> when a service is registered with tcpwrapper and xinetd which policy applies first? the tcpwrapper condition or the xinetd conditiion?
<Spikestuff> Alright, just to confirm, place plpbt.bin in /home/boot/grub?
<martin_tsc> stbain /etc/php5...?
<stbain> martin_tsc, no, in the actual php code of "cron.php"
<usr> wechat: razekinn1 If so, they should be in .mozilla/firefox/what-ever-it-is.default/Cache/  So just do: ls -ltr .mozilla/firefox/what-ever-it-is.default/Cache/
<Sputinick> hey's..
<wechat> usr: oh ok will try mozilla nightly
<Hedgehog456> I need help with my webcam. While gspca does create video0, and Ubuntu does recognise my webca, it always disconnects and releases the device. I've tried modprobing,to no effect. Any suggestions?
<xDDx> ..!..
<Sputinick> /etc/modprob.d/blacklist.?? stop usb ?
<usr> wechat: Well, I was assuming you guys were using firefox to view the flash videos, if so, yes, after a video has been fully loaded, it'll be at bottom of list.
<martin_tsc> stbain.   find cron.php find: `cron.php': No such file or directory
<wechat> usr: in Mozilla it's easy with flashgot but unfortunally it's really smtimes slow . will be happy they'll improve mozilla
<stbain> martin_tsc, looks like it is in the document root of your web server. You may want to look in /var/www/
<Spikestuff> Is my Ubuntu partition looking really... old... because I didn't cleanly exit the Windows partition?
<g2bl33t> Can someone explain why when I run a script I made from terminal that it says permission not granted or won't run
<Spikestuff> g2bl33t:, did you try running it with sudo?
<wechat> g2bl33t: chmod +x script.sh
<Pici> martin_tsc: What that crontab is doing is asking a server for cron.php, which may result in that webserver executing the php.
<AlexDevilLX> I cant open apps center, how to fix it
<ryan__> hey i have a question
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LordDragon> hey all. whats a popular GUI player frontend for mplayer?
<Sputinick> yee
<nyuszika7h> LordDragon: vlc
<wechat> LordDragon: gnome-mplayer
<Pici> nyuszika7h: thats not a frontent for mplayer.
<ryan__> so, i installed kazam for my youtube channel so I can make my linux videos, but when i click "save" it takes me to my videos where i want it to save but it won't save...
 * nyuszika7h has to look up what is a frontend then.
<LordDragon> i thought kmplayer is what i used before but it doenst look familiar at all
<martin_tsc> pici, this is what it shows in the cron.php file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/647598/
<Sputinick> what's command for block usb ? /etc/modprob.d/??...
<wechat> LordDragon: mplayer works very nicely from command-line U can control it by arrow keys and can do a full screen video btw
<Pici> martin_tsc: Then it looks like you need to look at drupal or your php inclues to see what .ubuntu.com/647598/
<Pici> 16:12:42 <?Sputinick> what's command for block usb ? /etc/modprob.d/??...
<LordDragon> wechat, good to know its there. but i prefer menus and buttons for video playback :)
<ryan__> i would love to use VLC for videos, but i can't figure it out at all
<Pici> Sputinick, martin_tsc: sorry, mispaste.
<wechat> LordDragon: arrow keys
<Pici> martin_tsc: Then it looks like you need to look at drupal or your php inclues to see what drupal_cron_run() does.  Its not really an Ubuntu question, more on-topic for #drupal or ##php
<g2bl33t> I made a script that opens up an  libre office writer document and then types a name but it isn't working. Can someone please help me out
<g2bl33t> ?
<jimbozone> hello, does anyone know of an application that lets me draw lines over videos while they are playing?  Thank you
<wechat> sputnik: /etc/fstab to not allow to mount usb?
<jimbozone> that runs on ubuntu, of course ;)
<ryan__> g2l33t, how do you do that?
<wechat> g2bl33t: pastebin the script
<Pici> !doesntwork | g2bl33t
<ubottu> g2bl33t: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wechat> jimbozone: heh, using compiz to draw lines and recording it with recordmydesktop any?
<g2bl33t> Here is the script: http://pastebin.com/nR7c2QRa
<cofebrown> hey  gibts hier auch  leute die deutsch sprechen / schreiben ?
<jimbozone> wechat: hmm ok I can try that... It's for analysing golf swing, drawing lines, circles etc and playing the video back
<usr> g2bl33t: ... back to the drawing board ....
<wechat> jimbozone: find any screencast app and use it
<fossala> I've been trying this for hours now. I've got 2 identical monitors running of a NVS285 (nvidia) One monitor has the correct resolution and the other does not. Here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/9SqyMwwV
<jimbozone> wechat: thank you
<usr> g2bl33t: Tell us exactly what you are wanting to do, we may be able to help.
<h00k> g2bl33t: If you're trying to make Libre Office open, you can just make that second line point to libreoffice writer.
<fossala> Nvidia driver works but nouveau doesn't
<h00k> g2bl33t: what you currently have writes "Example" to a file with a .odt extension, but it isn't a 'correctly formatted' .odt file
<wechat> g2bl33t: hm `touch Example.odt && libreoffice Example.odt`
<wechat> g2bl33t: You need templates?
<SWAT> where should I file a bugreport/fix about a bluez issue (initscript) in Ubuntu (Debian unstable has another/fixed version)
<Sputinick> wechat: Yes, for block to mount usb ^^''
<Sputinick> wechat: I don't know directory
<wechat> Sputinick: The world ''users" or "user" in /etc/fstab will let everybody to mount usb
<wechat> Sputnick: `lsusb`
<LinuxMan> how do you install compiz fuision on ubuntu 11.04
<nyuszika7h> !compiz | LinuxMan
<g2bl33t> Is there a way to edit the way the size and font is for a script
<ubottu> LinuxMan: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wechat> g2bl33t: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nautilus+Templates?content=39317
<LinuxMan> thank you
<g2bl33t> Like I have my script open a text editor and write an example line
<g2bl33t> But how do I control the size font and color from the script
<Sputinick> wechat: tks my friend, you saved my life '-'
<Pici> g2bl33t: Thats likely outside the scope of a bash script. You'd need to do some sort of macro from within openoffice to do something like that.
<wechat> Sputinick: heh, i know the direction but sometimes i can't quickly set up fstab. But the clue is there. So try to man it and i will be happy if it will help u.
<LinuxMan> lubuntu desktop is very fun
<Spikestuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647606/
<Spikestuff> Does that look right for me to reboot and choose Plop from grub to read an ISO file from the DVD?
<wechat> g2bl33t: odt is an XML file. It consist of many files. Try to uncompress it. And there are binding in Python to deal with ods.
<dli> Spikestuff, you have edit grub files also :(
<Spikestuff> Oi.
<ehrman> Hi everyone,
<Spikestuff> Is that difficult? :p
<PlutoISaPlanet> can anyone tell me if i can recover a ddrescued disk image to the same disk it's on?
<dli> Spikestuff, something like /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ehrman> does anyone have any suggestions for a good online resource to troubleshoot the Suspend function in 11.04?  I have read many forum posts but nothing that has provided a solution.
<jefelex> my computer works great with suspend on 11.04, but my wifes computer wont suspend properly
<jefelex> it'a on 10.04
<dli> jefelex, suspend to ram or to disk?
<Spikestuff> What would the line look like, dli?
<wechat> Sputinick: nouser Forbid an ordinary (i.e., non-root) user to mount the filesystem.  This is the default.
<jefelex> suspend to ram
<ehrman> dli, I don't know, I just need to be able to put my computer to sleep
<PlutoISaPlanet> can anyone tell me if i can recover a ddrescued disk image to the same disk it's on?
<dli> Spikestuff, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/442442/
<maslen21> Could someone help me add a group of users from our AD domain to the sudoers file?
<maslen21> I used Likewise Open to add the domain
<g2bl33t> How do you create random file names or filenames with numerical values: EX: Filename1, Filename2
<Ramir00> ubuntu español channel thanks
<Kaolen> Pluto: I suppose as long as the place wehre the image is and what you are overiding never overlap. (such as writing one image on partition a to partition b). But other than that I think you would run into problems.
<Pici> Ramir00: #ubuntu-es
<geirha> g2bl33t: A bit vague. For what purpose?
<Spikestuff> Thanks dli, but shouldn't "linux16 /boot/plpbt.bin" be "linux16 /boot/grub/plpbt.bin"?
<DeviceZer0> hello all. for some reason the sidebar is no longer disappearing and its being drawn over every window...making firefox impossible to use
<DeviceZer0> any ideas?
<stowoda> hi
<ehw> g2bl33t: touch Filename$(seq 50 | shuf -n 1) ?
<dli> Spikestuff, depends on your location
<stowoda> I am using ssh to connect with my pc at work..
<Spikestuff> Yeah, I placed it at /boot/grub...
<LordDragon> is there a way to turn on live resizing of windows in ubuntu? right now when you resize a window and drag it, u just see the border of the window increase and cant see how the window looks until u release the button
<lafon> How would I run a synaptic download script in windows?
<dli> Spikestuff, it's /boot/grub/ then
<Spikestuff> :>
<geirha> ehw: I'd rather use  "Filename$((RANDOM % 50))"
<stowoda> if I log in and type: vncviewer localhost, I got: Error: Failed to open display
<stowoda> It worked fine before..
<dli> LordDragon, yes, it's up to window manager
<stowoda> what is going wrong and what does that error mean?
<Spikestuff> Now to reboot...
 * Spikestuff crosses fingers
<yAdam> How to make a computer connect by bluetooth with 3 headphone in conference mode ?
<yAdam> And Witch program server/client can provide that connection ?
<LordDragon> dli, where do i go to change it in standard gnome ubuntu?
<ronqbc> how can i hide the skype icon?
<balt11t> can I make Unity work on the EEE PC model 1201 HAB?
<ronqbc> how can i make programs be launched at startup?
<DrGrov> How would I install Enlightenment 17 on my 10.04 install? Any good way to install it?
<dli> LordDragon, try something like 'appearance, look and feel', etc. in preferences
<phux> DrGrov: isn't it in the repos?
<hacksaw> I was just doing some maintenance, and therefore performing basic package updates on my 10.04 box. The explanation of why the kernel is being updated is "Bump ABI". Can anyone explain why I want to take my machine down as a result of this message. Does it mean something?
<jefelex> ronqbc - enter them on the startup programs button in the preferences menu\
<DrGrov> phux: You sure it is Enlightenment 17 and not E16?
<Duser18> Whats an ubuntu
<phux> DrGrov: apt-cache search e17
<LordDragon> dli, under 'appearance' i only have theme, background, and fonts. theres no "look and feel"
<maslen21> Could someone help me add a group of users from our AD domain to the sudoers file? I used Likewise Open to add the domain
<DrGrov> phux: Ok will do
<Spikestuff_> Well, I restarted the laptop and chose the Ubuntu partition from the boot manager and from the grub menu was only Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovery mode, Windows Vista, and Windows NT, etc. Did I do something wrong?
<FLeiXiuS> Anyne having issues with lightdm not loading on reboot?
<phux> DrGrov: that will tell you if its in the repos
<DrGrov> phux: Yes now I see it actually. I will open up Synaptic instead and try to find the libs.
<DrGrov> phux: Thanks
<WLU> so out of the sudden ubuntu 11.04 stopped responding so I forced reboot and now xorg is broken. no Errors in xorg log file nothing in dmesg where else can I check ?
<phux> DrGrov: its in the repos
<phux> DrGrov: http://www.ehow.com/how_8586900_run-enlightenment-e17-ubuntu-lucid.html
<skjoedt> Anyone experiencing problems with HDMI (video part) not detecting any external screen within the last couple of updates for Ubuntu? Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<ronqbc> jefelex, how can i locate them? i don't know the path to programs
<ronqbc> how can i hide the skype icon?
<jefelex> ronqbc - did you find the startup programs icon in the preferences menu?
<PlutoISaPlanet> Can I use ddrescue to make an image of a damaged drive on a good drive and then unpack that image onto the same good drive?
<ronqbc> jefelex, yeah
<jefelex> and what programs are initiated at startup?
<ronqbc> jefelex, many. will try to look at their path
<wechat> PlutoISaPlanet: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2 bs=4096 conv=noerror
<wechat> PlutoISaPlanet: testdisk
<wcchandler_work> I have a perl script that's stopping and starting services but when I kill the script it kills the services I started and stopped.  Question -- do processes started from within the script use a parent id of the perl script?
<wechat> PlutoISaPlanet: SystemRescue LiveCD
<stowoda> connecting through ssh and typing: xterm, I am geting this: Can't open display: xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<stbain> wcchandler_work, I bet the #perl crew probably knows that answer better
<PlutoISaPlanet> wechat: I've got the image created on the good drive
<DrGrov> phux: Otherwise good but there is no such file in the repos as "enlightenment"
<wechat> wcchandler_work: look at htop
<stowoda> why is the display not set. what does that mean?
<PlutoISaPlanet> wechat: just don't have a 3rd drive to unpack it onto.  I'm not sure what the command you gave me will do
<allividdi> i have a problem i need a driver for epson stylus sx420w
<wechat> DrGrov: enlightment is from site to be downloaded manually
<stbain> wcchandler_work, and FWIW, I believe the answer is "yes"
<allividdi> i have a problem i need a driver for epson stylus sx420w
<wechat> PlutoISaPlanet: try testdisk
<dli> allividdi, did you search on openprinting.org ?
<PlutoISaPlanet> wechat: on what? my good drive? it's empty other than the image i just created of the damaged drive
<wechat> wcchandler_work: `nohup` command may be?
<DrGrov> wechat: Yes I have tried to do that but the script found that should have helped gave me an error referring to alocal.6.
<Conky> hey
<Conky> any german here who can help me?
<Duser18> Nein
<Conky> das natürlich schade
<Conky> :D
<wechat> allividdi: i've installed canon once from canon site driver
<phux> !any
<phux> !anybone
<phux> arghs
<wechat> !germany
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wechat> thx ubottu  ^)
<maslen21> How can I contribute to ubuntu community documentation after loggingi n?
<maslen21> (There does not seem to be any option to 'edit')
<wechat> DrGrov: hm
<wechat> maslen21: to edit wiki there's another location it's written there
<Guest82558> i have just installed ubuntu on a mac. seems to be slow to start up and install went very troublesome. is there any updates to help me run more smoothly on this mac?
<h00k> !mac | Guest82558
<ubottu> Guest82558: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jefelex> im outta here TTYL
<maslen21> wechat: Sadly enough, I'm not able to find that
<Guest82558> thank you for the input hook. i shall read on.
<wechat> Guest82558: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/apple/93042/
<DrGrov> phux: I found the link I was looking for, http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Installation
<DrGrov> phux: I will build it according to that
<allividdi> yes
<balt11t> Is there a stead-fast way to make Unity run on a EEE PC 1201 HAB?
<ronqbc> jefelex, no success there
<tomodachi> anyone have a solution for incredibly bad unity performance on nvidia?
<Infernet> hey all
<eyad> Hi guys,
<eyad> I have an old computer (Pentium 4) without a monitor. To make the most of it I installed Ubuntu server on it and have been using it for almost a year. A couple of months ago I don't really recall what I did but since then it doesn't start-up unless a monitor was plugged in.
<eyad> I've tried pinging it but it doesn't respond when no monitor is plugged in. meaning it's not even booting correctly.
<eyad> I'd like to know what the problem is and how to fix it. And I'd really appreciate any help in diagnosing the problem. I just don't know where to start
<FloodBot1> eyad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Infernet> tomodachi: install the recomend driver for the additional drivers panel
<phux> DrGrov: ok, good luck
<Infernet> tomodachi: and set the max resolution
<mora> hi all
<dli> eyad, try to boot without a monitor, wait for it to fail, then, plugin a monitor, what do you see on monitor
<mora> iam amr from egypt
<eyad> @dli nothing, it still won't work
<wechat> maslen21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<eyad> and it's not the BIOS I haven't changed anything
<wechat> maslen21: Log in to edit
<dli> eyad, what's on monitor?
<mora> any egyptians here?
<eyad> nothing
<eyad> mora: does Jordanian do it?
<DrGrov> phux: Thanks, I definitely need the luck since I haven't built E17 in a long, long time LOL :)
<maslen21> wechat: I'm logged in already
<eyad> dli: let me check I'll get back to you in a min
<mora> hi eyad ,ur welcome man
<maslen21> wechat: I'm simply looking for an 'edit' button, somewhere
<mora> eyad u r from jordan?
<stowoda> echo $DISPLAY, gives me an empty line as answer
<eyad> yes
<stowoda> I am typing it on the remote host
<stowoda> and am connected via ssh
<stowoda> what is going wrong? plz help ;(
<mora>  i think there no arabs here except us
<eyad> :D I think that's more than enough at this time
<Algorith> why would nationality matter
<jpds> !ar | mora
<ubottu> mora: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<wechat> stowoda: tty
<mora> thanks buddy
<stowoda> wechat, what You mean?
<eyad> @dli :S it's working now
<wechat> maslen21: i've forgot my account ^_^
<mora> ur english is great
<jpds> mora: Well, there's #ubuntu-arabic
<mora> what have u studied?
<wechat> stowoda: Why $DISPLAY?
<wechat> For what?
<stowoda> good question..
<stowoda> I just googled but have no clue what I am doing
<eyad> @dli I've tried this a lot over a 3 months period and it didn't work. now it works.... If that's not a miracle
<eyad> Thanks
<bitcoinpro> hi guys,dual graphics card issue here... cant seem to get my second ATI graphics card to initialize
<martin_tsc> */15 * * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.***.com/cron.php, how do I change this to run once per day?
<bitcoinpro> they are both ATI HD 6970s and both hooked into monitors
<stowoda> wechat: grep Forward /etc/ssh/sshd_config, produces: X11Forwarding yes
<ActionParsnip> martin_tsc: at what time each day?
<wechat> stowoda: ssh -X ?
<martin_tsc> actionParsnip, 8PM
<wechat> maslen21: Where are the page?
<wechat> * is
<stowoda> wechat, I am enabling it
<maslen21> bbl, leaving the office now :)
<wechat> maslen21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation?action=edit&editor=text
<stowoda> grep Forward /etc/ssh/ssh_config on th elocal machine produces:    ForwardAgent no#   ForwardX11 no#   ForwardX11Trusted yes
<wechat> maslen21: At the bottom "Show editing options"
<stowoda> does it help You to track down the error?
<ActionParsnip> martin_tsc: 0 20 * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.***.com/cron.php
<Algorith> When an application is in full screen view, maximizing/resizing/... other windows in the same workspace pushes them to the background. Anyone got solutions for this?
<ActionParsnip> martin_tsc: if it needs to be ran as root, you will need to run:  sudo crontab -e     I also suggest you add where youo want wet to put the file each time
<h00k> whois Spikestuff
<kurumin> hey
<kurumin> im not speak in english
<kurumin> yours help me?
<nyuszika7h> Hi
<kurumin> hello?
<ActionParsnip> h00k: you forgot /  ;)
<wechat> maslen21: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/2614/20110720010924445x259sc.png
<nyuszika7h> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> kurumin: what is your native tongue?
<wechat> !languages
<jiltdil> the file name where i can edit to set grub password?
<nyuszika7h> eh.
<DrGrov> What could be the cause for this when I try to compile E17 from source? "./autogen.sh: 6: aclocal: not found"
<wechat> jiltdil: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019
<wechat> * cnf
<ActionParsnip> wechat: that file isn't to be editted ever
<nyuszika7h> uh, really?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:thanks
<nyuszika7h> Arch asks you to edit it during the installation
<wechat> DrGrov: sudo aptitude install aclocal
<ActionParsnip> wechat: it is generated by the grub config files, so any changes will be removed once a new kernel is used
<wechat> ActionParsnip: ##$%# the rules! ^)
<h00k> ActionParsnip: I saw that :)
<DrGrov> wechat: I got it, thanks. I got a list of deps required to build E17 from source for Ubuntu. I will thick them off one by one.
<wechat> ActionParsnip: u are right
<ActionParsnip> wechat: its a waste of effort :D
<Algorith> @DrGrov: sudo apt-get install automake
<wechat> ActionParsnip: 00_debian etc  i know
<ActionParsnip> wechat: sweet
<wechat> ActionParsnip: /etc/dafault/grub ?
<wechat> * default
<nyuszika7h> wechat: s/dafault/default/
<wechat> sorry guys my video isn't for unity i'm with debian now
<wechat> so i've forgot a lot
<kdub_> interesting that there's a chicago team and an illinois team
<wechat> kdub_: For basketball?
<kdub_> ubuntu loco team
<s7r> please suggest a good and easy to configure socks v5 server for ubuntu
<s7r> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> wechat: it's in the link I gave the user asking, personally I wouldn't bother
<jiltdil> should i cannot edit in /boot/grub/grub.cfg  to set grub pas?sword
<ActionParsnip> !info dante-server
<ubottu> dante-server (source: dante): SOCKS (v4 and v5) proxy daemon (danted). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19.dfsg-3ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 122 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Lu[x]e> I'm away for now<3 Reason: Food time <3
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: no dont edit grub.cfg
<s7r> ActionParsnip thanks. is it easy to configure and does it support encryption ?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok
<nyuszika7h> Lu[x]e: please turn that off.
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:Thanks
<ActionParsnip> s7r: no idea, I just usedduckduckgo and found it
<ActionParsnip> *used duckduckgo
<s7r> i see its really out of date 1.1.x is no longer supported
<s7r> current is 1.3
<DrGrov> Algorith: I found a list over at #e.de which tells me all the deps I need. I use Synaptic to search for them manually
<s7r> other than dante is it another
<s7r> !info socks
<ubottu> Package socks does not exist in natty
<s7r> !info ss5
<ubottu> Package ss5 does not exist in natty
<nyuszika7h> !info socks5
<ubottu> Package socks5 does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> s7r: where did you see 1.1 not being supported?
<DrGrov> Algorith: Think you could help me check that list out to make sure I get everything I need?
<ehrman> the built in empathy chat can connect to facebook but the actual chat system doesn't work, or when it does there is an hour delay between messages, any suggestions?
<jiltdil> Any game better than nexuiz in ubuntu?
<s7r> ActionParsnip http://www.inet.no/dante/download.html
<ActionParsnip> s7r: I'll get a bug submitted :)
<s7r> oka ActionParsnip
<ROBERTDUBRO> hi
<DrGrov> Could someone help me check through that deps list of E17? I just want to make sure I get everything I need
<Hathadar> First time using xchat.  How do I display a list of users in a channel like I would see by default in mIRC?
<wechat> DrGrov: pastebin
<DrGrov> wechat: Sure thing
<ActionParsnip> s7r: its an option I found, You can websearch and found other solutions easily
<wechat> DrGrov: i want e17 in debain it's maybe in repo so it's interesting to compile for me too
<DrGrov> wechat: http://pastebin.com/VZdyr7gk
<DrGrov> wechat: Ok, PM me and we continue to discuss that way
<Lu[x]e> I'm back from:
<Phoenixz> Just upgraded to 11.04.. I need sudo right w/o password, for which I used NOPASS in /etc/sudoers, but right now it shows commentary that all modifications should be made in /etc/sudoers.d.. Can I create a file in there that says no password for %admin ?
<wechat> DrGrov: i m god it's tricky o_O
<wechat> DrGrov: i wanna e17 but o my god it to much to do o_O
<user_> 00
<wechat> DrGrov: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<adac>  /j #jquery
<Fire-_-Fly> hi
<ActionParsnip> wechat: is there not a PPA
<Fire-_-Fly> is there a way to turn on compiz effects?
<Fire-_-Fly> on ubuntu 11
<nyuszika7h> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wechat> DrGrov: is there a .configure file?
<ActionParsnip> Fire-_-Fly: if you ienable 3d accelleration it should turn on by default.If you try running:  compiz --replace    does it run ok?
<Fire-_-Fly> ActionParsnip, where can I turn on 3d acceleration?
<martin_tsc> no offense,  BUT LEARN
<ActionParsnip> Fire-_-Fly: what video chip do you have?
<Spikestuff> Test...
<ActionParsnip> martian_: not hugely constructive
<nyuszika7h> !compiz > Fire-_-Fly
<ubottu> Fire-_-Fly, please see my private message
<DrGrov> Now I have chosen all those deps required for E17. There are a few ones missing, should I somehow try to compile them as well or?
<Fire-_-Fly> ActionParsnip, not sure, some Intel thing, but previous Ubuntu used work with the funky things
<DrGrov> Can I somehow make a backup that I can keep my system without these libs and deps so I can restore if something goes wrong when I try to compile E17?
<ActionParsnip> Fire-_-Fly: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Fire-_-Fly> ActionParsnip, I did compiz --replace and now my xchat is full windowed, no animation, but the left launch bar seems to be lost
<wechat> DrGrov: u can use prefix --prefix="/where/to/install"
<haryv> is the lubunto and ubunto isos in the same download web server?
<DrGrov> I am more thinking if I miss some deps
<speedrunnerG55> help, how do i install the google talk plugin?
<wechat> DrGrov: have u read that ?  http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=contribute&l=en
<ActionParsnip> haryv: its ubuntu and lubuntu, not ubunto or lubunto
<wechat> lubuntu_italiano
<ActionParsnip> haryv: they are on different servers. the lubuntu site has the lubuntu ISOs
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: is'nt it out of the box?
<DrGrov> wechat: Yes, I was trying to build the whole thing everything there. Not only those listed there but more.
<haryv> its download is slow
<haryv> So what makes lubundu a faster os the ubuntu?
<speedrunnerG55> out of the box?
<speedrunnerG55> what does that mean?
<speedrunnerG55> it says i have to install in wechat
<haryv> I am going to be running zoneminder a open source cctv which can be a little intensive on the processor
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: Accounts -> Add account - > google Talk
<speedrunnerG55> accounts?
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: Pidgin? menu
<speedrunnerG55> i want to install the plug in
<nikey> hey dudes
<speedrunnerG55> not the messanger
<speedrunnerG55> the plugin
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: it's bultin
<speedrunnerG55> but...idk how to get the plugin working
<speedrunnerG55> i need it for a ewebsite
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: Google Talk Invisible  ?
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: link to plugin where ?
<[snake]> I have downloaded urbanterror for ubuntu, and when I open it, I can hear it running, but my display says it doesn't like it(too big, or too small or something.)
<speedrunnerG55> link?
<whoever> I am trying to edit ocr text in a pdf, but when i try to find the edited text I don't get anything. I am using gscan2pdf. can anyone help
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/47
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: you may need to edit the config file to set a low resolution, then crank up. I had to do that here
<[snake]> ActionParsnip, do you know where the config is for urban terror?
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: http://blog.ask4itsolutions.com/2010/08/23/installing-google-video-chat-on-linux-ubuntu/
<Fire-_-Fly> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wechat> [snake]: try `./urbanterror --help`
<ZeroSubstance> ok so i want to download and install ubuntu as a second operating system, any links to simple downloads and installs.
<RenatoSilva> I have a MS keyboard with keys like My Docs, Messenger, etc. Some work but these don't. In Windows, I can configure what action they'll trigger, for example the Messenger key, although has the Messenger icon, starts Pidgin rather. How to configure those keys in Ubuntu?
<speedrunnerG55> wechat, that didnt work
<wechat> ZeroSubstance: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: why?
<speedrunnerG55> idk
<speedrunnerG55> it still says i have to install it
<nb72> Command Line question. I want to find all the files in a directory (recursively) that do NOT have a specific string. Easy way?
<maco> nb72: dont have it in their *name* or don't have it in their contents?
<nb72> contents
<[snake]> wechat, it didn't give me help, but the terminal told me there was a default.cfg (that I can't find), and that it was running at 800x600, which is weird it should be able to run that setting
<Jordan_U> Spikestuff: Most BIOS's have a master password like "DELL".
<nb72> grep -R string dir/* would find ones that do, want to find ones that don't
<nb72> of course that finds all the lines, not actually the files.
<lyn_> Why would a command like .... sudo chown lyn:lyn /home/lyn/ -R    return "Permission denied"?
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: i have no gmail how can i test plugin? I've installed plugin*.deb now.
<RenatoSilva> Hi. My front jacks (headphone) only work after plugging in the hear jacks. What's the principle which makes this weird thing to happen? Doesn't happen in Windows
<wechat> nb72: grep -e ?
<speedrunnerG55> how do install the .deb file?
<DrGrov> How do I copy this list in a terminal and use apt-get? http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Ubuntu
<DrGrov> Is it only to copy it with copy paste in a terminal or do I need to format it in a special way?
<nb72> wechat, I don't think that would work, I could try it, but I think that would just spit out all the other lines in the files.
<nb72> I'm basically checking to make sure a bunch of files all have a specific header text.
<[snake]> I got it. thanks.
<wechat> nb72: `ls -la | grep -v i_do_not_vant_this`
<dli> DrGrov, it looks safe to copy all lines together and paste in terminal
<DrGrov> dli: So no need to alter it anything? It will automatically pick all of them even though it looks messy and not in straight line?
<speedrunnerG55> WebDawg, ^
<dli> DrGrov, '\' escape there, so, lines are taken as a long line
<speedrunnerG55> wechat, ^^^ how do i install the .deb file
<DrGrov> dli: Ok, I will put everything there and just hit Enter :) Thanks, hope it works.
<RenatoSilva> how to know the driver is being used for a given device?
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: $ sudo dpkg -i google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb
<speedrunnerG55> with the $?
<Na_Klar> the archiv manager fails when trying to unpack a file which name includes a special char which cannot be displayed (ä shown like unknown utf-8 char or something like that). It fails with "no files to extract". Archiv is rar .. other rar archives causes no problems. What do?
<speedrunnerG55> wechat, dpkg: error processing google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb (--install):
<speedrunnerG55>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/4804/20110720015356832x307sc.png
<Luxe> BBL
<jen> can someone help me please T_T
<jen> I need so much help its crazy
<jen> anyone?
<jen> I would be grateful
<wechat> speedrunnerG55:  wget -c http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb
<jen> can someone please help me?
<tjiggi_fo> jen, just ask your question(s)
<jen> oh ok sorry >.< I need help with getting secondlife
<jen> I installed it once with success
<goodtime> lol
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: I've downloaded it and installed. But I don't know how to use it. ^)^
<jen> but then it crashed, (I used wine)
<speedrunnerG55> 0_0
<jen> and I was having more touble so I uninstalled it
<jen> now it says something like empty string
<jen> when i try to re-install it
<speedrunnerG55> ok im installing it
<jen> o.O
<speedrunnerG55> thank you lots!
<wechat> ok
<jen> but...that doesnt help me
<jen> no! It will crash on you...well maybe
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: use command line <== i'm trolling
<jen> *sigh* are there any experts in here?
<Martin[2]> wechat, you're such a good trawl!
<wechat> jen: only text from your terminal will help us
<jen> so...that means?
<wechat> Martin[2]: better to be a good english speaker
<jen> that means that I should tell you what the pop up is for exact?
<jen> dont worry I am
<jen> are you a ubuntu expert wechat?
<goodtime> use your terminal jen
<jen> and do what?
<goodtime> some commands
<jen> im sorry im new with ubuntu and Im getting fed up with it
<yonatan> hey guys, on boot  "plymouth main process killed by segv"  , ideas?
<wechat> jen: no no
<wechat> jen: don't say it
<jen> Im sorry I screwed up my sound >.< I scrwed this up
<jen> and cant get help T_T
<DrGrov> dli: It looks good, it picked them all after I excluded autopoint from the list.
<goodtime> so you need to use your terminal to fix it jen
<dli> DrGrov, of course, you can make a bash script file, and edit
<jen> I know that, but what do I do? hold on I will get the popup as is and show you what I mean
<goodtime> ok
<jen> ok
<DrGrov> dli: Yes, I did a copy to Leafpad and just deleted autopoint and copied it back and worked :)
<jen> it says
<wechat> jen: try to install it and pastebin output to paste.ubuntu.org
<jen> wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string
<FloodBot1> jen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jen> did anyone get that?
<wechat> jen: 'winecmd' or smthg
<jen> what?
<Janine> how do I see if a PGP message is signed or not? How do I reply if its not signed?
<DrGrov> dli: Now starts the hard part, compiling E17 :) Got the whole damn SVN and let us see what goes down :)
<jen> I need a complete command to type in to install what I need
<jen> I dont know how to use commands very well
<wechat> DrGrov: you've compiled?
<wechat> jen: what do u need?
<goodtime> are you root jen
<jen> I have no idea
<DrGrov> wechat: Not yet, I downloaded the deps now with a script but I am building now as we speak
<jen> and I have no idea what root is
<Martin[2]> jen, I didn't catch what you are trying to install
<nothingspecial> jen: You sure this game works with wine?
<Martin[2]> oh its a game in wine, nvm
<wechat> DrGrov: thus deps made me give up to compile ^_^
<goodtime> type in your terminal ; sudo bash
<dli> DrGrov, not easy in ubuntu
<wechat> * this
<wechat> * theese
<jen> it just was a few minutes ago, it crashed, the screen went all trippy, I kept getting this popup and I unistalled
<dli> DrGrov, to really do that, better try source based distro
<jen> now I cannot reinstall it
<DrGrov> dli: I got the whole SVN so it should be quite easy now to compile it
<wechat> jen: waht package?
<jen> wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string
<DrGrov> wechat: There is a easier list of deps here which is sufficient for a Ubuntu compile
<jen> thats what it says when i try to re-install secondlife
<goodtime> hmmm
<DrGrov> wechat: http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Ubuntu
<jen> no idea what it means
<wechat> jen : u need to go to /home/jen/.wine directory
<jen> in terminal type that in?
<jen> or...
<jen> ok wait
<Janine> how do I see if a PGP message is signed or not? How do I reply if its not signed?
<nothingspecial> jen: cd /~/$USER/.wine
<nothingspecial> jen: cd ~/$USER/.wine
<Baribal> Hi. I need a little shell magic. How can I tail -f two files and splice them together into one stdout?
<jen> which one?
<wechat> DrGrov: heh looks easy
<nothingspecial> jen: 2nd
<quiescens> or neither
<jen> copy and paste in terminal?
<nikey> just wondering about smtp protocol - it seems the only one i can use to send mail from my iphone - is this the only one?
<Janine> how do I see if a PGP message is signed or not? How do I reply if its not signed?
<jen> by the way, thanks for putting up with my ignorance
<DrGrov> wechat: Just need to copy that whole list in a terminal and hit enter. Then follow this link to build it, http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Installation
<RenatoSilva> See http://pastie.org/2239582. The onboard audio is selected as default output. However, the front audio (headphone) only starts working after I "stimulate" it by plugging in some connector in the onboard hear jack. Doesn't happen in Windows, there the problem is different. Is this a Linux driver issue right? I use Ubuntu, should I file a bug, or directly with the driver developers?
<jen> ok now im lost
<wechat> Baribal: for i in `ls file_number*` ; { cat $i | tail -20 >> newfile.txt ; }
<jen> I have no wine file in my 'jen' folder
<dli> Janine, email clients can verify signatures, evolution/thunderbird
<Janine> dli: how do I import the encrypted message to Thunderbird?
<jen> o.O so now what do I do?
<Baribal> wechat, looks like it wouldn't work with tail -f to me...?
<dli> Janine, thunderbird can read from email server
<dr_willis> jen:  the .wine directory has a . in the front. :) its hidden by default
<Baribal> I think it wouldn't finish writing the first file, thus never touching the second.
<cuqa> Jul 19 21:58:02 h1913687 sshd[22120]: Did not receive identification string from 85.214.104.52
<cuqa> what does this exactly mean?
<Janine> dli:  I know. I did set it up, but the message did not come to Thunderbird. All I have is the encrypted message that he sent me on a online market. I were able to read it. What do I do?
<wechat> DrGrov: hm i' m installing all
<nothingspecial> Baribal: good question
<DrGrov> wechat: Installing all what?
<jen> uhh im looking in my folders all I see is, animations, audiobooks, desktop, Documents, downloads, drawins, input-wacom-0.11.1, Music, Mypaint, Pictures, Podcasts, Public, Templates, Ubuntu one, Videos, and virtualbox
<wechat> Baribal : tail -f is for what?
<jen> there is no wine folder with an 'a' or a 'w'
<dr_willis> jen:  enable the show hidden folders feature of the file manager.. or type in the path (ctrl -l)  /home/jen/.wine
<Baribal> wechat, "follow", continuously write new additions to the file.
<Baribal> Try it with log files. :)
<jen> OH! ok now I got it
<dr_willis> jen:  you might want to spend some time with some linux beginner guide or 2 :)
<wechat> Baribal: i see
<goodtime> :)
<Janine> dli:  Can you help me?
<jen> it says dosdevices drive c, system.reg and userdef
<wechat> jen: good
<Baribal> Well "Continuously output new stuff that has been written to the file" would be a better description.
<jen> I know, my friend installed it on here, but he's like a computor GENIOUS
<wechat> Baribal: make some script
<HackerII> jen you'll soon become 1
<jen> just pardon my ignorance ^_^" and I appreciate all of your help
<goodtime> there are many minds here in irc jen
<Baribal> Yeah, I think I'll run with Python for reading those files instead of parsing shell...
<jen> thanks you very much so
<nothingspecial> Baribal: have a look at multitail
<jen> brb
<wechat> Baribal : tail -f logfile | tee >> new_file
<HackerII> i was on windoze 3 yrs and didn't learn a dogone thing, when i went linux, i saw the light.
<a111> anyone know linux mints channel?
<jen> ok im back
<dli> Janine, I'm not sure
<wechat> Baribal: for those work u need tiling window manager for example xmonad
<HackerII> spotchat,org/linuxmint-help
<qin> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wechat> !dirol
<goodtime> mint is ok
<qin> a111: ^^^
<jen> ok so Im in this folder, now what do I do?
<ICSP> well, given that i asked in #electronics and nobody answered there, yet somebody asked an ubuntu question there and that one got an answer, i'll ask here instead
<a111> thanks
<alsuna> Janine: the message that you got, was that an email or a message in a website's system? Could you read it or not?
<ICSP> i need help with the timing on a ks0108b controller during a read operation
<Martin[2]> I dislike mint, always had problems with it. mind you, it's been a few years since I've tried it.
<jen> btw, if it helps any, I have Natty
<KM0201> Martin[2]: it's not that bad, but it has its flaws.
<jen> or is it Nutty...
<Martin[2]> KM0201, I might give it another go then :3
<goodtime> its prob a little better now but it still rides off ubuntu which rides off debian
<KM0201> Martinp23: compared to Unity/Ubuntu... it's pretty dang good.. personally, I'd just try one of the other *buntus, than use Mint.
<HackerII> its going to go straight debian in the next kde release
<nikey> did anyone see today the toaster that runs on ubuntu?
<jen> where was I?
<KM0201> HackerII: where did you hear that?...
<goodtime> sweet HackerII
<HackerII> been on linuxtoday for 2 weeks
<goodtime> sounds good
<intlkleinblue> what is a dummy package?
<wechat> Baribal: try the cicle and cat the file
<nikey> toast just doesnt taste the same unless its ran off ubuntu
<intlkleinblue> i'm trying to compile this game from source: http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/
<Baribal> cicle?
<Martin[2]> KM0201, like xubuntu?
<intlkleinblue> but for linux it says it relies on the sdl development library
<goodtime> idk
<KM0201> or Lubuntu (my choice)
<jen> Do I have to create a new foldur in my Wine folder?
<Baribal> I'm looking at multitail ATM, if I can find the switch with which it just "stupidly" writes to stdout instead of prettyprinting, I'm set.
<intlkleinblue> i check the packages i have on synaptic, and it says i have the dummy package. what does that mean?
<KM0201> Martin[2]: do you like "small and simple".. or do you like all the pomp and circumstance?
<Janine> How do I know if a PGP encrypted message is signed or not?
<alsuna> Janine: the message that you got, was that an email or a message in a website's system? Could you read it or not?
<Martin[2]> KM0201, I like an OS which is fast and simple, so yes.
<Janine> it was a message in a website message system and I can read it
<KM0201> Martin[2]: then you'll probably realyly like Lubuntu, check it out.
<Janine> alsuna:  it was a message in a web site and I can read it
<alsuna> Janine: in that case it was not encrypted
<Janine> it was encrypted. I had to use my password
<Janine> alsuna:
<Janine> alsuna:  I had to use my password
<jen> Um....on a higher note, is there any possible way someone can help me with my sound as well?
<petedunham> Hi all. I think there are a lot who using Conky. When I start it, it disappears after clicking on its window. It maybe a default behaviour. But I can see it in the processes even it disappears. Is there any shortcut to see it as I want. Like toggling. Sorry for this silly question by the way :)
<Martin[2]> KM0201, yar, I'll have a look. I am using UNR just now. it's not too bad, I think it could be faster.
<Martin[2]> UNE*
<alsuna> Janine: mind telling me which website that is?
<KM0201> Martin[2]: lxde blows the doors off of UNE
<jen> ^_^" anyone?
<whoever> is there a repo for kooka
<KM0201> Martin[2]: and if you like the "control panel OS"... Lubuntu has a GUI for that as well, that is very small.
<Martin[2]> KM0201, couldn't I just install lxde :P
<EgyParadox> jen:why do you need to create a folder in the wine folder?
<KM0201> you could.. but then you're still stuck w/ all the ubuntu bloat.
<whoever> jen: whats the prob
<Janine> alsuna:  I dont remember the name, but its a market and he sent a message to me that was complete jibberish so I used: PGP in the terminal and I had to enter my key
<jen> I have no idea, I dont quite know what I am doing, the popup says jen: cd ~/$USER/.wine
<Baribal> Thank you and good night.
<petedunham> Any Conky user here ?
<jen> oh feck
<jen> not that
<KM0201> Martin[2]: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/lubuntu-lxde-1004-lucid-lynx-alpha-3.html
<jen> well for my secondlife problem I try to re-install it and I get a popup saying wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string
<OerHeks> petedunham, known issue, double buffer  like this >  #3 http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<alsuna> Janine: I haven't done that yet, but might be able to figure it out. how did you get the message from the website into the terminal? Copy and Paste?
<whoever> jen: "winecfg"
<jen> yes?
<jen> what about it?
<petedunham> OerHeks: Sure ? It is nof flicker problem.
<Martin[2]> KM0201, yeah, lxde isn't too bad. it looks quite nice
<Janine> alsuna:  Yea, I used copy/paste
<HackerII> huh, never used lxde, whats the comparison
<alsuna> Janine: ok, i get it now
<petedunham> OerHeks: I want to make it appearing again as I use the shortcut.
<jen> I know I need to fix it from terminal, but what do I do to fix it? (Im very simple minded)
<Martin[2]> HackerII, to that aweful environment you get with UNE
<whoever> jen: run that command and you should be prompted for all that info
<nb72> If anybody is interested I have a solution to my problem, find all files that don't contain specific text.
<petedunham> OerHeks: Like toggling.
<HackerII> o
<KM0201> Martin[2]: help in #lubuntu  if you need it
<jen> ok I get a grey thing that looks like it was from windows 98
<Janine> alsuna:  How do I reply him?
<OerHeks> petedunham, oh i thought that was the solution
<wechat> nb72: man find
<petedunham> OerHeks: No.
<alsuna> Janine: hang on
<Martin[2]> KM0201, nah, sfine :P I'll just ask some fgts in pspcommunity if I get really stuck, I do not too bad at linux.
<nb72> find was part of it.
<petedunham> OerHeks: Since it is not the problem that I mena.
<petedunham> I mean..
<KM0201> lol
<jen> Im thinking I need some kind of folder for something if it says 'empty string'
<whoever> jen: it will ask what audio you want to use, what version of windows you want to emulate
<alsuna> Janine: use gpg --encrypt to encrypt your reply, then Copy & Paste back to him
<nb72> ran find to get the list of all the files I was interested in "find dir -name *.blah > all.txt"
<petedunham> OerHeks: Basicly, I don't want to see it always. I just want to see when I want, with a shortcut.
<jen> well there is no audio driver in the registry it says, (I am having audio problems too if that makes a difference)
<nb72> then I had to use grep and awk
<jen> and I am using win XP from it
<jen> is there a way to show my screen on here?
<whoever> jen: do you have audio in ubuntu
<nb72> grep myString `find blah` | awk '{print $1)' > has.txt
<nb72> the diff the two files
<jen> T_T It wont recognize my soundcard
<nb72> *then
<Janine> alsuna thanks
<Janine> alsuna:  thanks
<Martin[2]> jen, not really, upload to tinypic or summat
<jen> I have tried and tried and tried to fix it
<alsuna> Janine: you're welcome
<nb72> couldn't find a way to do it in a single command.
<jen> I would rather fix my sound that get secondlife
<jen> I have acer aspire 5552-3691
<OerHeks> petedunham, i'm not sure  you can show/hide conky with a mouseclick
<whoever> jen: right click your speaker icon
<jen> no its not on mute
<jen> but ok
<wechat> nb72: : what are the rules to search?
<Noor_egy> hello i was installed ubuntu 10.10 then i did upgrade to 11.04 and i installed windows and my boot disapeared how can i restore my boot loader to show linux and windows instlation
<jen> I right clicked
<whoever> ya but what are your audio levels
<jen> on full blast
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Noor_egy
<ubottu> Noor_egy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jen> I have had this problem for a few months now
<jen> I installed alsamixer and a few things
<jen> umm if I can remember
<Martin[2]> jen, so, could it be hardware fault?
<jen> and ubuntu studio controls
<jen> if that would affect anything
<jen> I had sound at one point
<jen> so im thinking not
<HackerII> gnome alsa mixer is all you need actually
<jen> I havent dropped my acer
<Janine> alsuna:  It only says : usage: gpg [options] --encrypt [filename]
<jen> or gotten it wet
<jen> I swear, if anything I installed something and it went caput
<jen> wait! I did installed Qjack too
<HackerII> lol kaputt
<jen> I was just inkering around
<dr_willis> !info qjack
<ubottu> Package qjack does not exist in natty
<EgyParadox> !alsamixer
<jen> yes I have that too
<jen> but but but
<speedrunnerG55> wechat, ?
<alsuna> Janine: hang on
<jen> I did have it I swear!
<jen> and I think I still do
<EgyParadox> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dr_willis> jen:  you can put more then 3 words on a line.... the way you are typing makes it very hard to follow.
<jen> output is dummy stereo
<Noor_egy> it gives me error sudo: grub: command not found
<jen> there is now device for input
<jen> sorry heh >.< there is no device for input and dummy stereo for output if any of that matters
<alsuna> Janine: put your text in a textfile msg.txt; then type gpg --encrypt msg.txt; then enter your friends ID or name
<dr_willis> Noor_egy:  the command to reinstall grub is 'update-grub'
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jen> and I dont want to read things, I want someone to actually sit and help me with this or I will epic fail and probably screw something else up ever more
<alsuna> Janine: this will produce a file msg.txt.gpg
<dr_willis> jen:  fixing things is how you learn.
<Janine> alsuna:  ok I will try
<Rayve> My dvdrom won't mount, and I've already checked the drivers... any help?
<goodtime> exactly
<dr_willis> Rayve:  try mounting them by hand?
<Noor_egy> i typed sudo grub
<Noor_egy>  after i booted from my live 10.10 dvd and it gives me this sudo: grub: command not found
<jen> heh easy for you to say >.< anything else I must try?
<Rayve> Nope... havn't found that section.
<goodtime> Noor_egy: thats because its not a full file
<pappa_bear> #anonops
<Noor_egy> goodtime : how could i solve that
<Jordan_U> Noor_egy: You are following the wrong directions. Ubuntu uses grub2.
<goodtime> reinstall linux
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Noor_egy
<ubottu> Noor_egy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wechat> nb72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647688/
<dr_willis> Noor_egy:  the command will be similer to --> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444/boot /dev/sda    go read the url on restoreing grub.
<jen> umm I can go back to what i have been trying to do to get my audio back and tell you guys whom are helping me what my terminal says?
<alsuna> Janine: let me know if it works, please
<goodtime> theres a boot option in the install , doo you want to install grub
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: "update-grub" is *not* the command to install grub. grub-install is. update-grub just re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Noor_egy> yes
<Rayve> dr_willis: how do you mount by hand?
<CaptWho> i have a build of eeebuntu that i want to install, but the iso image that i have is bigger than 700mg.  is there a way to break the iso into two disks?
<edbian_> Rayve: sudo mount
<goodtime> atp- get install grub might wotk as root
<goodtime> work*
<dr_willis> Jordan_U:    and i just pasted that command i belive...
<CaptWho> the cdrom that i have won't read dvds
<goodtime> apt-get install grub
<dr_willis> !mount | Rayve
<ubottu> Rayve: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Noor_egy> how could i login as root
<Noor_egy> from my cd
<dr_willis> Rayve:  some command similer to -> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd   (after you make a dvd directory)
<goodtime> sudo bash
<edbian_> Noor_egy: You use sudo
<Martin[2]> goodtime, that's not nice to bash sudo, what did su do to you!?
<HackerII> lol
<goodtime> its dosnt do a thin
<goodtime> lol
<wechat> Noor_egy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<whoever> jen: what is pcm
<goodtime> im ok with sudo bash thoe
<jen> I have no idea
<speedrunnerG55> wechat, its stil telling me to insall it 0_0
<wechat> pcm is about sound
<speedrunnerG55> imah restart my browser
<Martin[2]> whoever, pulse code modulation? a type of sound wave
<jen> why?
<jen> oh
<speedrunnerG55> brb
<wechat> speedrunnerG55: why?
<dr_willis> pcm in the mixers normally mean the sound out made by apps. I belive..
<wechat> aga
<wechat> sudo -i
<Martin[2]> isnt PCM digital also, I had a pcm keyboard :3
<whoever> Martin[2]: she/he is haveing audio prob, yes i now what it is
<jen> uhh
<jen> I dont know what root is and I dont think I want to do that >.<
<Martin[2]> you need root to do most things
<whoever> jen: for this you do want root
<dr_willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<whoever> it is like admistrator on windows
<edbian_> You need root to do administrative things.  'most' is relative
<dr_willis> the root user is the 'admin' user who can configure things..
<jen> ok...but what am I doing?
<speedrunnerG55> wechat, its tellling me to install it
<exutux> Martin[2]: he needs sudo not root
<jen> I dont want to mess things up anymore but I will do it
<exutux> !sudo > jen  have a read
<ubottu> jen, please see my private message
<edbian_> jen: Messing it up is how you learn! :D
<dr_willis> jen:  if you installed jackd and other audio related tools and sound suddendly stopped.. i would suggest removing those packages for starters
<Martin[2]> lol edbian_
<jen> I did remove that once and it didnt help
<edbian_> Martin[2]: :)
<Janine> alsuna:  ok, now im back at the same problem. How do I see his user ID? I need that to send the reply.
<jen> so I re-installed them so I could get help later on
<whoever> ubottu: root in her case would be the password she set when she installed ubuntu
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> ;)
<jen> Im root
<wechat> root is jedi
<whoever> ya but some one controls you :-) maybe its jen  ... alol
<speedrunnerG55> how are you root??
<Martin[2]> sudo is jedier
<jen> what? well it says jen@root
<pappa_bear> visudo is the bees knees
<jen> reverse that...
<edbian_> jen: Did you name your computer jen ?
<jen> yes
<wechat> Martin[2] thanks was hard to find a translation
<zykotick9> jen, in a terminal "whoami"
<whoever> jen: are you talking to me or anyone who will listen
<edbian_> jen: so usually it's jen@jen
<edbian_> ha
 * dr_willis hopes the password is not 'jen' also/.
<exutux> jen: you run Ubuntu?
<jen> it says, root@jen-Aspire-5552:~#
<wechat> or toor
<whoever> dr_willis: /me thinks it is
<jen> no my password isnt jen
<goodtime> now your root
<goodtime> you can install now jen
<jen> install what?
<jen> whoami?
<LinuxMan> hey what's the root password for ubunru 11.04
<goodtime> idk whatever you want
<edbian_> LinuxMan: There isn't one.  We use sudo
<edbian_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<whoever> jen: you are you with root permissions
<pappa_bear> ooh ooh, can she install money?
<jen> but I dont know what or why I am root
<HackerII> didn't he say he needed grub ?
<goodtime> right
<wechat> * aptitude money
<Martin[2]> wechat, lol :D
<jen> Im getting lost
<LinuxMan> so, how do you get a sudo -s root password??
<DrGrov> I wonder, how do I add E17 now as a item in GDM so I can choose it like ex. GNOME as my window manager?
<goodtime> i wouldnt know
<Jordan_U> CaptWho: Aurora isn't supported here.
<jen> I think from just the computor password
<whoever> jen:  you i don't think u need to be root
<jen> well someone told me to be root
<andrewvos> having problems with getting a ubuntu usb key to show up in the boot menu.. anyone seen this?
<edbian_> LinuxMan: sudo -s   asks for your password
<andrewvos> followed all the instructions
<whoever> jen run "alsamixer" in terminam
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  find the 'gnome.desktop' file and copy/edit it to add a new entry to do what you want.
<edbian_> LinuxMan: There really is not a root password
<jen> ok
 * ChuckLinuxNorris kicks it old school
<LinuxMan> oh yea..  then your in root
<whoever> ^terminal
<LinuxMan> thanks :P
<edbian_> ChuckLinuxNorris: nice name
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  and rename it :) of course
<dr_willis> bbl
<edbian_> LinuxMan: sure :)
<jen> no such file or directory
<wechat> Martin[2]: what? I was looking for ''jedaee" for '' jeeday" for ... and " jaday star wars" saved me ^)
<whoever> jen: what is master set to
<jen> master of what?
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Ah yes, I shall rename it. So basically I can do a "cp gnome.desktop e17.desktop" and then alter it?
<jen> my sound pref?
<Martin[2]> I thought ChuckLinuxNorris would have roundhouse kicked it :/
<LinuxMan> i love this chat channel, it's always helped me a lot!
 * ChuckLinuxNorris uses open source with a closed fist :)
<whoever> jen yes
<edbian_> LinuxMan: excellent! :D
<KM0201> lol
<jen> lemme check
<Martin[2]> hehehe ^^ wechat
<wechat> * i dont know about sudo -s (will go to the corner)
<jen> it says output is 'dummy output'
<jen> there is no hardware there either
<Jordan_U> ChuckLinuxNorris: Please stop that.
<jen> to be chosen that is
 * HackerII contacts bruce gnome man
<wechat> What is good picture upload service in english except imageshack?
<jen> it did give me my soundcard once, I dont know the command though
<johnzorn> I heard it was bad to do a partial upgrade, is this true?
<bloodscalp> Hi all
<jen> hello ^_^"
<wechat> * sudo make me a coffee
<edbian_> johnzorn: Why would you wanna do a partial upgrade?
<jen> XD @ wechat
<edbian_> johnzorn: yes, the system is most likely broken during a partial upgrade
<nothingspecial> jen: been away - is your issue sound or the game?
<Martin[2]> wechat@ubuntu sudo shutdown -h now
<Martin[2]> xP
<jen> I miss the easy way to do everything
<jen> both
<johnzorn> edbian, because the update manager wont let me do a full upgrade
<jen> but id rather have sound than my game
<goodtime> :)
<nothingspecial> jen:  aplay -l
<edbian_> johnzorn: What do you mean?  Surely it's not offering a partial upgrade?
<jen> oh righ
<wechat> jen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQOkMz3kiS0 Sudo Make Me a Sandwich Robot
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  im suprised the packages dident make one allready
<nothingspecial> what does it say?
<edbian_> johnzorn: If it is offering a partial upgrade that's because you're in the middle of an upgrade that is not finished.
<jen> no soundcards found
<jen> dot dot dot
<bloodscalp> i've got some troubles by compiling CUDA. CUDA doesn't support gcc 4.5 and higher. I've installed gvv 4.4, but I don't know how to tell ubuntu to set gcc 4.4 as default compilator. Does somebody have an idea how to do this ?
<bazhang_> wechat, chit chat and such to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wechat> jen: lspci
<bloodscalp> -gvv +gcc
<johnzorn> edbian, thats what its doing. it tells me to do a partial upgrade to try and finish the last one
<wechat> bazhang_: ok
<nothingspecial> jen: lasmod | grep snd
<wechat> * lsmod
<whoever> jen: do u have alsa-tools
<nothingspecial> lsmod | grep snd
<LinuxMan> how do you get compiz to work on 11.04 :\
<nothingspecial> thanx wechat
<wechat> nothingspecial: nothing special
<jen> it says
<jen> rev 40)
<jen> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)
<jen> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration
<jen> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map
<jen> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller
<FloodBot1> jen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian_> johnzorn: do it then. :)  partial just means 'finish the upgrade that is outstanding'
<jen> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<jen> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<edbian_> johnzorn: In this case that's what it means anyway.
<HackerII> lol
<HackerII> jen, use pastebin
<jen> ok
<bazhang_> !ccsm > LinuxMan
<ubottu> LinuxMan, please see my private message
<jen> alsa tools?
<edbian> Now i'm me again
<Guest69227> Hey
<johnzorn> edbian, I had read somewhere that it was bad to do the partial upgrade when update manager offers it. going to do a regular software update for now and see what happens. The last upgrade was over a year ago so...
<Guest69227> Look, i'm a young programmer
<wechat> LinuxMan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<jen> err idk what alsa tools is, doesnt say i have it in my programs
<nothingspecial> jen: need to know your sound card
<Guest69227> if there's someone who want to start a project
<Guest69227> i'm there to realize it !
<jen> i know! its radeon something
<edbian> johnzorn: Ahh, I've never heard of that.  Do it by the command line if you want :)
<goodtime> i do
<bazhang_> Guest69227, ubuntu support question?
<edbian> Guest69227: awesome
<wechat> jen: alsaconfig
<goodtime> :)
<jen> command not found?
<Guest69227> bazhang_, no, i'm just sharing my coding skills
<Guest69227> for anybody who need it
<bazhang_> Guest69227, not the right channel for it
<goodtime> Guest69227: thanks
<jen> I just copied and pasted
<LinuxMan> ubottu, saw it thanks
<ubottu> LinuxMan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wechat> jen: cat /proc/asound/cards
<jamalta> hi, i just noticed jaunty is missing from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and i can't update my server.. is this supposed to be the case?
<jen> - - - no soundcards - - -
<bazhang_> !eol | jamalta
<ubottu> jamalta: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jen> its in there somewhere! I did have sound while using natty!
<jen> T_T
<jamalta> ah, is hardy an LTS release?
<bazhang_> jamalta, check the eolupgrades link
<edbian> jamalta: yes
<jamalta> ah, thanks!
<wechat> jen:  alsaconf && alsactl init
<goodtime> jen: in windows you reinstall when it comes time to try to fit something but in linux you use the treminal
<exutux> jamalta: the last LTS is Lucid 10.04
<zykotick9> !hardy | jamalta
<ubottu> jamalta: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<edbian> jamalta: 10.04 is the current LTS (I don't know the name)
<jamalta> thanks all for the responses
<goodtime> fix*
<zykotick9> edbian, Lucid
<wechat> Lucid lynx
<edbian> there it is
<lg> whats up room
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Ah maybe the make and make install made those already for me when I compiled it.
<DrGrov> Have not checked actually
<edbian> lg: nothin
<lg> ok sounds stupid but new to all this
<edbian> lg: :)  Do you have a question about Ubuntu??
<lg> ya
<wechat> move on
<Janine> Anyone good with PGP here?
<lg> im new to the software alls sort off been playing with it for like 5 weeks cant get dvd to play
<bazhang_> lg get libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<Jordan_U> !dvd | lg
<ubottu> lg: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jen_> im back
<bazhang_> Janine, whats the real question
<Janine> How do I reply to a PGP encrypted message? I cant find his ID anywhere
<lg> thanks alot
<edbian> lg: :)
<Janine> bazhang_:  I think he sent me a message with no possibility of me responding enrypted
<jen_> im trying to find my soundcard by using this place
<bazhang_> Janine, how did you generate your keys
<jen_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jen_> I have used it many times...
<lg> ask another
<wechat> Janine: have u a key?
<Pici> Janine: Was the message encrypted, or just signed with a gpg key?
<soreau> jen_: You mean what soundcard you have?
<jen_> yes I did have it at one point and i forgot how I got it
<soreau> jen_: try lspci
<Janine> bazhang_:  I used Kleopatra, wechat: I think I published mine, yes. Pici  It was encrypted and I were able to read it with my password
<Northernen> Janine, if you want to reply encrypted you need his key.
<jen_> it just comes up with a bunch of poop
<wechat> Janine: try to ask the sender what's wrong
<exalt> hello, can i change the background color of the left unity bar ?
<wechat> Janine: yeah *his* key
<lg> dvd works now thanks
<LinuxMan> found compiz XD
<wechat> Janine: did he send it?
<edbian> LinuxMan: compiz is awesome
<jen_> if someone fixes this for me I will sh!t brix
<Janine> wechat:  He did send me a encrypted message, but I cant find a ID to reply to. Shouldnt his ID be in the message?
<Janine> Northernen: shouldnt his key be in the message?
<Noor_egy> after i gone with restoring my grub steps , now every time i try to restart my computer it gives me grub> sign
<jen_> ok so whever came up was 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<wechat> Janine: key -- a file with key none?
<bazhang_> jen_, thats not the sound card.
<jen_> but that is definetly not my soundcard
<jen_> wait!
<bazhang_> jen_, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci (NOT in the channel)
<Janine> wechat:  what do you mean? I dont understand
<jen_> @-@ I found it!
<jen_> ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200
<edbian> jen_: That's a video card
<Noor_egy> after i gone with restoring my grub steps , now every time i try to restart my computer it gives me grub> sign	
<jen_> T_T
<bazhang_> jen_, the entire output to pastebin, please.
<Jordan_U_> Noor_egy: That means that you mounted the wrong partition when you were following the instructions.
<jen_> ok
<Noor_egy> hmm so
<Jordan_U_> Noor_egy: Can you stay connected here (with another machine) while being booted to the grub prompt?
<jen_> gahhh shoot
<Noor_egy> no
<Noor_egy> :(
<Noor_egy> thats the only machine
<wechat> Janine: Probably U need to get a key from a sender and add it to email client
<Jordan_U_> Noor_egy: What parittion did you mount to /mnt ?
<Janine> wechat: I though so. So he left me with no possibility to respond encrypted until I get the key from him?
<Noor_egy> i dont remember it was before i reboot
<jen_> ok I pasted it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Northernen> Janine, have you checked if his/her key is in the key servers?
<jen_> I found the soundcard!!
<edbian> jen_: Give us the link.
<edbian> jen_: It's a miracle
<jen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647705/
<Northernen> Janine, if it's not. You will have to manually receive his message.
<HackerII> lol miracle
<jen_> I may lift and fly!
<Janine> Northernen: I tried to search for his nick in the market, but with no luck. How do I manually receive his message?
<Northernen> Janine, e-mail him and ask for it.
<jen_> so...how do I get natty to recognize my soundcard?
<Noor_egy> 	 , how could i solve that
<Noor_egy> Jordan_U_
<Jordan_U_> Noor_egy: Follow this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot if you make the same mistake with this guide it will give you an error message rather than allowing you to continue with a broken install.
<Janine> Northernen: Ok. Thanks. Why doesnt his ID show up in the message? Is it supposed to?
<andrewvos> hey i'm having problems booting ubuntu from a usb flash drive... is it just that some flash drives don't support this??
<andrewvos> i feel as if i've finished the internet trying to find the answer
<wechat> Janine: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/14/privacy-and-encryption-with-pgp-signing-and-encrypting-email-files/
<Janine> wechat:  thanks
<wechat> jen_: have u alsa installed?
<Northernen> Janine, well, to be able to encrypt his message to you he only needs your public key. Would probably be nice to have his public key sent automatically, but I don't think it's 'supposed' to by default. I believe that's why the key servers are there.
<jen_> whats that mean? I dont know how to do that at the moment, Im a noobie
<matt08642> Hi, I was recently making an Ubuntu live USB disk, and I had to cancel half way through the program doing its thing (startup disk creator). Now I have an additional "disk" on my system that I cannot unmount. Somebody told me to type "dmsg | tail" in terminal and paste the result in a pastebin and put it here http://pastebin.com/C6kL7U1m
<matt08642> anyone have any idea what happened/what
<matt08642> s wrong?
<LinuxMan> omg help!! i got compiz and stuff, but now the bar on the top for moving the window closing it and minimizing it, how do i get this back???????????????????????
<wechat> jen: dpkg -l | grep alsa
<jen_> how do I reinstal azalia?
<edbian> LinuxMan: metacity --replace&
<edbian> LinuxMan: I've seen that before.  Don't worry
<LinuxMan> what do i do?
<jen_> o.o I remembered something
<edbian> LinuxMan: Do you have ccsm installed?
<LinuxMan> no i couldn't get it installed
<Janine> Northernen: thanks.
<edbian> matt08642: I think it keeps 'disc' in case you plug the usb drive back in. What happens if you plug it back in again? is 'disk' mounted again?
<wechat> jen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jen_> I installed some random thing like Qjack and a realtec pop up popped up, I clicked something and...I think thats why I have been ramming my head against walls trying to fix this
<edbian> LinuxMan: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<edbian> LinuxMan: Did metacity --replace& bring the window decorations back??
<matt08642> edbian, the "disk" is always there, whether the USB drive is in or not. I formatted the drive incase it was some sort of temp file on there, and it's still showing up
<jen_> ok lemme work on it for a few
<jen_> do I have to root first?
<edbian> matt08642: If you plug the drive in and mount it is 'disk' used or is another drive showing up for it?
<wechat> jen_: Realtek ?
<jen_> I think so @-@
<whoever> can anyone recomment an app to edit the ocr layer of a pdf and make text searchable?
<matt08642> edbian, it's showing up as it's own drive with full capacity and all.
<edbian> matt08642: I am fairly sure if you restart it will go away.
<edbian> matt08642: Did you unmount before removing the drive??
<jen_> ok so I tried
<wechat> jen_: pastebin ` tail -50 /var/log/dpkg.log`
<jen_> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<matt08642> edbian, restart hasnt seemed to help, and no, When the boot disk creator was done cancelling, I just took the drive out (probably a bad move)
<jen_> and got, hold on let me paste it in bin
<LinuxMan> still dont have the bar..
<edbian> matt08642: That's probably what made the disk icon get stuck.  A reboot didn't help?  This 'disc' is in 'computer' right?
<edbian> LinuxMan: metacity --replace did what?
<jen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647712/
<edbian> LinuxMan: compiz --replace&  is another one you might wanna try
<LinuxMan> that didn't do anything but freeze the whole thing
<LinuxMan> it froze my computer
<matt08642> edbian, yeah. Here's a screenshot of what happens when I try to eject it: http://i.imgur.com/eqZFA.png
<wechat> jen_: Have u done it? /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<wechat> sudo ...
<jen_> umm I beleive so
<LinuxMan> omg D:
<mandrew> anyone here that have tried smuxi? im stuck in full screen mode :S
<wechat> jen_: have u alsamixer command
<edbian> matt08642: Can you pastebin dmesg | tail
<jen_> what alsamixer command?
<wechat> jen_: y
<edbian> matt08642: Does the usb drive look ok ?
<jen_> what is the alsamixer command
<edbian> LinuxMan: Please answer my questions instead of just saying omg
<edbian> LinuxMan: It's ok, just restart
<edbian> LinuxMan: and use my name when you're talking to me :)
<LinuxMan> no, it did not fix it,  edbian
<matt08642> edbian, yeah the drive is working totally fine now. here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/6WwKgX4z
<jen_> I dont know what you are talking about
<wechat> matt08642: loop for usb???
<jen_> im trying to install my soundcard azalia
<edbian> LinuxMan: just restart :)
<whoever> jen_:  it is alsamixer
<jen_> maybe its on google...
<LinuxMan> edbian, i'll try thanks :D
<edbian> matt08642: When you plug it in do you have two drives called Ubuntu i386 11.04 or whatev ?
<wechat> jen_: follow howto
<edbian> LinuxMan: sure.  Why didn't ccsm install??
<jen_> cannot open mixer
<Na_Klar> the archiv manager fails when trying to unpack a file which name includes a special char which cannot be displayed (ä shown like unknown utf-8 char or something like that). It fails with "no files to extract". Archiv is rar .. other rar archives causes no problems. What do?
<jen_> Im trying to follow the how to
<whoever> jen_: sudo alsamixer
<wechat> jen_: again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<matt08642> edbian, nope, when I plug in my USB drive, I see "2.1GB File system" which is normal, and the Ubuntu i386 11.04 thing
<jen_> cannot open mixer
<jen_> ok
<jen_> yes I am on that site
<edbian> matt08642: can I see sudo mount ?  (with the usb drive unplugged) ?
<wechat> jen_: maybe uninstall jackd?
<matt08642> edbian, what would the command be to do that??
<edbian> matt08642: sudo mount    :)
<wechat> matt08642: cat /proc/mounts
<compizmakesmesad> hey it's LinuxMan
<edbian> matt08642: mine i easier :)
<JmsCrk> Hey all - I'm using ubuntu 11.04 with unity -- is there a way to make the date & time have a space either side The gnome version does and it makes it *much* easier to scan to see the date and time.
<edbian> compizmakesmesad: hi.
<compizmakesmesad> do you thnk i could go into a diffrent desktop environment uninstall gnome and then re install it to get the bars back?
<edbian> compizmakesmesad: log out, click your name, change the sessions to ubuntu classic (no effects), log in.
<edbian> compizmakesmesad: tell me when you're there.  Remember to use my name!
<compizmakesmesad> edbian, thanks brb :D
<edbian> compizmakesmesad: sure
<edbian> matt08642: you there?
<matt08642> edbian, I am quite new to this, but there is no drive name for the ubuntu disk thing (sda, sdb, etc), how would I mount it now?
<jefimenko> i'm running lucid 10.04 and am trying to install a version of a package from natty using pinning. i get an error when i try to install the package. please see the paste of the apt sources, apt preferences, and the install error:
<jefimenko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647715/
<edbian> matt08642: just run 'sudo mount'  that is the entire command.  You don't have to mount anything.  sudo mount tells you what is mounted.
<LinuxMan> edbian, im in classic no effects
<matt08642> oh ok
<edbian> LinuxMan: Do you have bars?
<Northernen> matt08642, run 'blkid'.
<LinuxMan> edbian yes its so nice!
<jaykruer> Hey everyone. I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed on my ThinkPad X220 right now an I love it. The only problem is that most of the time I search with the unity search feature it gets extremely laggy. any idea what it might be? I'm running 64bit and I've reinstalled a couple of times to no avail.
<edbian> LinuxMan: The proper name is 'window decorations'
<edbian> LinuxMan: sure, install ccsm
<moro> no puedo conectarme a internet con 11.04, alguien puede ayudarme?
<jen_> qjack is uninstalled
<LinuxMan> edbian okay
<pappa_bear> jaykruer, lose the unity
<matt08642> edbian, did you want me to pastebin the result of sudo mount??
<lg> dose any one know why easytether will not connect in 11.04
<jaykruer> @pappa_bear for what, gnome 3, gnome 2.x?
<edbian> matt08642: yes
<wechat> jefimenko: make all the numbers different
<matt08642> edbian, http://pastebin.com/XPyKv9Hw
<LinuxMan> edbian, why does it keep making the noise when you push a key on the desktop like backspace
<edbian> matt08642: reading...
<edbian> LinuxMan: I have no idea what you're even talking about :P
<LinuxMan> edbian, push backspace with nothing in the typing bar on xchat, my laptop keeps randomly making that noise
<jefimenko> wechat: the Pin-Priority settings?
<edbian> matt08642: sudo umount /dev/sdb1    (see sdb1 there at the bottom?  I think that's the fake thing showing up in computer.  Unless you have a second hdd or the usb drive is plugged in right now)
<LinuxMan> edbian, ccsm is installed
<edbian> LinuxMan: Oh, it's saying you can't backspace anymore fool
<edbian> LinuxMan: Go to the window decorations plugin thingy.  What does it say in the command line in there?
<matt08642> edbian, That would be my second HDD :(
<edbian> matt08642: oooh
<computergeeksjw> I don't have a nice splash screen during startup. How do I get that?
<wechat> jefimenko: twice 1000 is it good?
<LinuxMan> edbian, where?
<edbian> LinuxMan: go into ccsm
<edbian> matt08642: mmmm
<LinuxMan> edbian i am :3
<matt08642> edbian, it seems as if this "ubuntu" disk isnt even mounted, its just there
<edbian> LinuxMan: go to the window decorations plugin
<jefimenko> wechat: it seems that there's no package available for it in natty-security
<jefimenko> wechat: if i comment out the natty-security entry then it works
<edbian> matt08642: It isn't listed in mounnt which is confusing to say the least
<edbian> matt08642: What folders do you have in /media ??
<LinuxMan> edbian it wasn't checked, so i checked it.
<jefimenko> wechat: but what if a natty security package is introduced in the future?
<LinuxMan> edbian no that noise is just randomly going off, not doing anything D:
<edbian> LinuxMan: Well that's probably half the problem.  What is on the command line in that plugin ??
<edbian> LinuxMan: ha, it's singing then IDK :P
<LinuxMan> edbian /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Benkinooby> hi, i don't know if this is the right place to ask... I was thinking about tcp and upd and wanted to have a look with wireshark on it. lloking at some *.pls files for network streams, i see that they are http and wireshark shows tcp. audio streams over tcp?! really? ok, let's try youtube... watching a movie results in tcp traffic again... THIS IS MADNESS! how can youtube use tcp for its videos instead of udp?! my last hope was skype, wich u
<Benkinooby> sed udp... but i am very confused about the audio streams and youtube using tcp. can anyone explain that?
<LinuxMan> brb
<matt08642> edbian, no folders in /media
<computergeeksjw> How do I enable a graphical splash screen on startup
<wechat> jefimenko: that's mine yesterday pinning prefs http://paste.ubuntu.com/647719/ but i can't make it usefull
<aeonltd> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<edbian> LinuxMan: great.  Try to log into unity or ubuntu classic   (with effects).  Now we should have window decorations.
<jen_> how do I know what my soundcard drivers name is?
<jen_> the name of the soundcard?
<aeonltd> computergeeksjw: see plymouth
<soreau> jen_: something like lsmod|grep snd
<wechat> jefimenko: aptitude search puppet
<computergeeksjw> aeonltd: is that a package?
<edbian> Benkinooby: udp does not guarantee delivery.  Because of this many many services use tcp
<edbian> matt08642: gosh this is strange
<LinuxMan> edbian, ok thanks lemme check! brb
<aeonltd> !plymouth > computergeeksjw
<edbian> LinuxMan: sure
<ubottu> computergeeksjw, please see my private message
<wechat> computergeeksjw: option is grub config file? "ro quit splash"
<Benkinooby> edbian, i know, but for video streaming... i mean if one frame goes missing, who cares... but with tcp youtube will get all the tcp overhead Oo
<edbian> matt08642: Did you mount the actual ubuntu iso when you made it?
<jen_> FATAL Module snd not found
<Benkinooby> edbian, also, i thought that audio streams are the perfect example for udp applications
<LinuxMan> edbian  thank you so much!!
<edbian> Benkinooby: you'd think they would use it.  I think they're crazy too.  There is rdp (realtime) which is even better
<jen_> and a bunch of other crap above that
<edbian> LinuxMan: sure
<matt08642> edbian, All I did to make the Ubuntu live USB was use the startup disk creator, so I am not sure :(
<LinuxMan> edbian now i don't need compiz, too much of a pain lol
<edbian> matt08642: mmmm
<edbian> LinuxMan: You'll come around.  unity requires it
<LinuxMan> edbian one problem i just realized.. :\
<LinuxMan> edbian ooh XD
<edbian> LinuxMan: :)
<wechat> jen_: hm
<matt08642> edbian, I also tried re-making the live USB to see if they were temp files or something, but that did nothing
<computergeeksjw> ubottu: There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<jen_> can anyone help me from team veiwer?
<computergeeksjw> does that mean it worked?
<jen_> DX I cant stand this
<edbian> matt08642: restarting did not remove it?
<matt08642> edbian, nope
<edbian> matt08642: can you click it and open it?
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: Youtube isn't really streaming in the normal sense. You are downloading the .flv file and may or may not start playing the beginning before the end has finished downloading.
<wechat> jen_: sudo apt-get  install alsa-utils alsa-base alsa-tools
<LinuxMan> edbian i can't use the squares to change the desktop now.
<matt08642> edbian, nope, the error I linked to comes from when I try to click it or open it
<jefimenko> wechat: this works: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647723/
<edbian> LinuxMan: open ccsm,  turn on 'view port switcher'  I think installing ccsm turned off a bunch of your plugins
<edbian> matt08642: Can you right click it?
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: People expect to be able to at the very least, load the page, wait a few minutes, then watch a video from beginning to end without glitches.
<jefimenko> wechat: but i guess that works before there's no puppet package available in natty-security? what if an update is published there
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U, that is a good argument
<jen_> then hit enter?
<wechat> jefimenko: no package?
<matt08642> edbian, Yeah, when I do the options are "Open" "open in new tab" "open in new window" and "mount". all of them lead to the error message I linked to :(
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U, can you also come up with a good explaination for live audio streams using tcp?
<wechat> jefimenko: it is in (debian) testing now, i think it must be in Natty
<LinuxMan> edbian i turned it on and desktop wall, now i cant move the windows. D:
<edbian> matt08642: none of them are unmount?  This is with the usb drive disconnected?
<jefimenko> wechat: i'm saying i think it's in natty, but not in natty-security
<jen_> and say yes?
<edbian> LinuxMan: turn on the 'move' plugin :)
<wechat> jefimenko: %
<jefimenko> wechat: so i have to comment out those lines (see pasebin) for natty-security, then it works when i try "apt-get install puppet"
<edbian> matt08642: I have to go! :(
<matt08642> edbian, nope, no unmount option, and the USB is disconnected. Like I said, its as if it's another HDD that hasnt been mounted
<matt08642> edbian, thats alright, I'll keep looking for solutions! THanks for the help though!
<jen_> ok wechat, that command is done
<wechat> jefimenko: so make 400 401 500 501 why not?
<edbian> matt08642: yes.  It appears to be a hdd or usb stick or an iso. Keep asking people! :)
<jefimenko> wechat: but this means that i'm ignoring any security updates for the package that might be published in the future?
<LinuxMan> edbian thanks lol.. im sorry im not too good with ubuntu 11.04, more used to 9.04-10.04
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: No.
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U, ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: You're welcome.
<wechat> jefimenko: oh yeah u have commented'em
<jefimenko> wechat: it breaks if i uncomment it and set the priorities to 400, 401, 500, 501
<wechat> jefimenko: hm why not to use something like hold in dpkg or aptitude ?
<jen_> now what shall I do?
<wechat> jefimenko: hardly say for me i never use it. it is in debian "apt-get -t stable install package" but for you ...
<wechat> jen_: seems like only recompile ^_^
<jen_> what does that mean ._.""
<tauntaun> Newbie question: I'd like to try using Ubuntu with X and with a window manager, but without Gnome or any other Desktop environment.  I searched the web for pages that explain how this might be done but didn't get good matches.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U, i was reading some about tcp streaming... some places mentioned the unpredictable time delays between the packages... although this would be fixed with rdp...
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: This discussion is probably better for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wechat> jefimenko: "aptitude  forbid-version" - this is what u need?
<jen_> what does recompile mean...Im scared >.<
<ubuntu717> I am trying to install Ubuntu from a USB in expert mode, but it says: cannot find kernel image: expert :(
<wechat> jen_: i'm scared too
<HackerII> lol
<wechat> jen_: nobody teamviewed?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U, oh,... i just wanted to infrom you, because you had interest in my inital question... thought you might wanted to know... case closed ... thx again :)
<jen_> I know...scared of my ubuntu ignorance...
<Jordan_U> ubuntu717: There is no "export mode" in the Ubuntu LiveCD installer.
<nit-wit> ubuntu717, expert mode?
<jen_> no, no one said anything T_T
<Jordan_U> !alternate | ubuntu717
<ubottu> ubuntu717: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jen_> I need an expert programmer
<wechat> * recompile is only about an hour to configure and then...
<ubuntu717> Jordan_U & ubottu: thanks guise ;)
<jen_> wechat you talking to me?
<Northernen> jen_, which language?
<wechat> jen_: how did you installed ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu717: You're welcome. Keep in mind that ubottu is a bot :)
<jen_> my friend partitioned from windows7
<ubuntu717> Jordan_U: facepalm xP
<jen_> english
<Mandrew> how do i make the upper panel semi transparent?
<Zeracp> lol
<jen_> he screwed it up and now Im stuck with ubuntu
<wechat> jen_: i'm surprising by your temptation, many many have said allready smthg wrong about linux but not you it's good
<Northernen> jen_, "I need an expert programmer": Which language?
<wechat> Northernen: Haskell?
<jen_> Im disliking linux right now and I need someone to speak english
<jen_> and not some hacker trying to screw my life up even more
<Ziga_L> what is wrong jen?
<BenK_> whats up jen_?
<Mandrew> jen_, i think all of us in ths chat do speak english
<jen_> I need someone to help me from team veiwer
<wechat> jen_: try "sudo alsactl init"
<jen_> ok
<Northernen> wechat, never even heard of it.
<wechat> BenK_: no sound, no modules
<jen_> no soundcards found
<BenK_> try sudo halt
<jen_> DX
<e66> Hello everyone, I want to install ubuntu 10.04 to each of my PCs in office. There are around 25 pcs. how do I install without installing same packages over and over. Is there any some sorts of automated way to do it?
<ubuntu717> How can I install natty without LibreOffice, Ubuntu One, games, ocra and other things that I don't need. Tried uninstalling after installation...wasn't happy, is there a way?
<Jordan_U> jen_: Do not run the command BenK_ gave.
<centux> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<LinuxMan> edbian... ok so you know how on 11.04, the windows can fit to the screen, like put it to the side and it fills up half of the screen?
<wechat> Folks ! Where is the modules autoload config file in Ubuntu?
<Ziga_L> If your sound aint working try difrent distro. Not all hardware is supported on every distro.
<BenK_> a restarts been known too help xD
<jen> that wasnt cool.... T_T
<Benkinooby> lol
<jen> I want windows baaaaack
<wechat> Benk_: halt != -r XD
<wechat> jen: i don't
<Benkinooby> jen, what's the matter?
<jen> I cant stand ubuntu anymore its too freggin complicated
<wechat> jen: check your card there http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Ziga_L> ubuntu is the easiest linux....
<mozybonz> me niether windows works fin on a vbox
<ubuntu717> Jordan_U: Can expert mode help me install natty without LibreOffice, Ubuntu One, games and etc?
<jen> I have my soundcard and I know what it is
<computergeeksjw> aeonltd: I'm back after rebooting. plymouth reconigure didn't help.
<Northernen> What's the name of the sound card?
<wechat> ubuntu717: no, try from minimalCd or network install
<computergeeksjw> How do I make the splash screen graphical
<jen> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu717: I have no idea what you are talking about with "expert mode". The alternate install CD will let you choose what you do and don't want to install.
<centux> !automate | e66
<ubottu> e66: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Ziga_L> hey check if your sound card is supported on alsa website http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<Jordan_U> ubuntu717: You can also use the minimal install CD, which is the same interface as the alternate CD but grabs everything from the internet at install time.
<jen> well it was at some point because I did have sound on this
<zykotick9> ubuntu717, if you use ubuntu mini cd (it's basically debian's netinstall cd, with Ubuntu repositories) you can install only what you want, be careful of metapackages though
<jen> then poof! I installed something and now its gone
<jen> thats why I need an expert to try and just go through my computor and solve the issue
<e66> centux: Machines have different hardware. So I think cloning wont work.
<Benkinooby> jen, so this is why you wanted teamview?
<Rayve> Where would I find my dvdrom drive in 11.04? It isn't on the workspace
<jen> yes
<ubuntu717> I thankzz you alot gentlemen :D
<ubuntu717> *borat acent*
<wechat> ubuntu717: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<jen> but I dont want some crackjob in my computor screwing it up so I cant use it
<wechat> that's it
<wechat> * HowTo Achieve "Ubuntu-Desktop-Minimal"
<centux> e66: it's not cloning, it's kickstart
<Ziga_L> jen, if u are gonna play with linux sooner or later you will make a mistake and OS will crash. Make a backup.
<jen> is that link for me we?
<e66> Yeah. I have just seen it. I was looking for kickstart actually.
<wechat> jen: when it was sound?
<Benkinooby> jen keep in mind that all here are volunteers... if you wnat professional help you will need $$$ ... so no one will give you any kind of warranty
<ubuntu717> wechat: did you know that you rock? :D
<wechat> ubuntu717: Even that I'm not American?
<Benkinooby> jen, so you want to fix your sound and you want help over teamview?
<jen> I was trying to get a music mixer and thats what came up
<wechat> ubuntu717: maybe i'm rock but my computer is to simple to rock ^_^
#ubuntu 2011-07-20
<jen> so I installed, I didnt think i would screw anything up
<ubuntu717> wechat: You dont have to be Americanese to rock bruddha
<jen> and yes Benki
<jen> but not someone I cannot and shouldnt trust
<Benkinooby> jen, ok, open a terminal and type alsamixer ... waht do you get?
<jen> ok hold on
<wechat> ubuntu717: * wechat went for translation
<wechat> thx
<jen> cannot open mixer no such file or directory
<Benkinooby> jen how do you know you can trust anyone here?
<jen> T_T
<wechat> Benkinooby: he has no modules loaded for sound -- it's badly
<jen> because this site is all I have
<ubuntu717> wechat: where do you happen to be from?
<Benkinooby> jen ok, this might sound stupd, but make sure that everything is on full power and NOT MUTED
<jen> yes
<jen> im not that ignorant
<RenatoSilva> what's the diff between "duplex analog stereo" and "stereo analog output" in hardware tab of sound preferences?
<Corey> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Benkinooby> jen ok, forget waht i said... i read waht wechat said
<wechat> ubuntu717: trully from Black sea  -- find it
<jen> what did we say?
<Benkinooby> jen that you don'T have the sound modules loaded
<jen> so I have too.....?
<Benkinooby> !sound jen
<ubuntu717> wechat: russia, bulgaria, turkey, georgia or directly from black sea? :)
<ominomi> :)
<Benkinooby> !sound | jen
<ubottu> jen: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jen> it says dummy for one
<DeviceZer0> anyone else notice that in shotwell photos are imported to the wrong folder for the date? folders are supposed to be "year/month/day"....but i took photos today the 19th and imported them into shotwell...and they are being put into "2011/07/20"...i checked the timestamps and they are correct and say the 19th
<jen> and nothing for the other hold on
<Benkinooby> jen the first two pages were enough to solve my sound problems
<jen> I have tried all of those!
<Benkinooby> jen ok
<RenatoSilva> Corey: so what's the difference?
<jen> I dont understand what I am doing though
<wechat> jen: and what `ls /dev` is showing?
<Corey> RenatoSilva: Between?
<aarkerio> hi!!  what is the command wich start Gnome 3 panels?
<jen> a bunch of colorful letters
<RenatoSilva> Corey: the bug is already filed full of details for you fixing it. Oh, but of course you won't
<wechat> jen: U said U had sound . But THEN u have installed *smth*. So remove *smth*.
<Jordan_U> aarkerio: GNOME3 isn't supported here. Try #ubuntu+1.
<jen> how?
<wechat> jen: pastebin for us
<Corey> RenatoSilva: Urm... what are you talking about?
<Byan> trying to get sound to work. anyone want to help me get conexant audio to work?
<jen> ok
<Northernen> jen, what did you install?
<RenatoSilva> anyone else rather than Corey knows what's the diff between "duplex analog stereo" and "stereo analog output" in hardware tab of sound preferences?
<Corey> RenatoSilva: I have no idea what you're going on about; I wanted to check something I was working on here so I called for the !sound factoid.
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647733/
<Jeruvy> RenatoSilva: duplex means 'both ways simultaneously', so you have both input and output (mic and speakers)
<RenatoSilva> Corey: you sounded like a developer actually about to assign the bug to yourself and work on it. Cool.
<jen> and idk nothernen
<RenatoSilva> Corey: then sorry about all
<wechat> jen: sudo chmod 755 /dev/dsp*
<Northernen> jen, did you install it through Ubuntu software center?
<HackerII> jen  hes asking what you installed for the sound to break
<wechat> jen: : what is idk?
<jen> I dont know* sorry
<OY1R> i just reinstalled wine but all the programs still remain intact how come ?
<HackerII> when idid it break
<jen> include asterisk for dev/?
<Electron> Ubuntu 11.04 just randomly disconnects me from my wi-fi router.  Its annoying.  The reason I know its not my router is because my windows computer stays online as does my playstation 3.  What the heck is happening?
<Northernen> jen, 'ls /dev
<wechat> jen: pastebin =>" tail -50 /val/log/dpkg.log"
<Northernen> var*
<jen> do that command and show results in piaste bin?
<RenatoSilva> Jeruvy: so no much difference, just that if I say in the mic jack, I hear in the line out jack, that's it?
<wechat> jen plz
<Northernen> jen, yes.
<Jeruvy> RenatoSilva: pretty much
<wechat> jen it shows what u have installed
<HackerII> RenatoSilva  duplex means 2 way in and out
<jen> and now it says it cannot access /dev/dsp*
<stephenwade> I'm computergeeksjw, but my chat client got confused so I'm on again
<aikInsaan> in dos you can do 'dir /p' to get a page wise view...what's the equivalent in ubuntu?
<stephenwade> How do I get a graphical splash screen on startup?
<wechat> jen: ok i also have no /dev/dsp
<RenatoSilva> HackerII: you mean forget all Jeruvy said?
<stephenwade> reconfigure plymouth didn't do any good
<Northernen> aikInsaan, 'more
<Northernen> aikInsaan, 'more'.
<RenatoSilva> HackerII, Jeruvy: thying to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/813234
<jen> I'm probably doing everything all wrong! thats why I need someone else to do it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 813234 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[SigmaTel STAC9227, Green Headphone Out, Front] Sound only after plugging in connector in the rear" [Undecided,New]
<HackerII> i didn't see that, i'm just saying what duplex means
<Electron> is this some sort of bug..
 * HackerII looks
<wechat> !
<aikInsaan> Northernen: can i just append that to any command that is filling the entire screen? for example --help switches?
<centux> Electron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<wechat> jen!
<jen> yes
<wechat> jen: Are u in audio group????
<jen> what do you mean?
<wechat> jen: groups jen
<Northernen> aikInsaan, if you have result from commands filling more than 1 page, use | to pipe it to less. "command | less".
<jen> on here?
<wechat> on terminal
<jen> e_e
<wechat> cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev
<jen> how do I get there..
<wechat> it's mine
<Northernen> aikInsaan, or am I misunderstand the question?
<jen> alsa?
<aikInsaan> ?pipe
<leccy> aikInsaan, do ls -lah | more to get a nice dir listing (or options of  your choice)
<aikInsaan> Northernen: not at all...i think you are pointing me in the right direction
<wechat> jen: jen@aspire:~$ groups jen
<aikInsaan> Northernen: i am not infront of my ubuntu box so can't check righ tnow
<aikInsaan> thanks leccy
<Electron> centux, ok thanks
<jen> then is says jen adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<HackerII> RenaKunisaki  huh, maybe it is a bug, i'm lost on that 1, sry
<Northernen> aikInsaan, 'less' will open a new screen where one can navigate back and forth through the pages. 'more' will give you one page at a time, and stop at the end.
<wechat> jen: sudo gpasswd -a audio jen
<Jeruvy> RenatoSilva: It could be an issue with 'jack', did you search launchpad for that?
<Jordan_U> jen: Has your audio ever worked on this machine with UBuntu?
<jen> yes and now it says audio doesnt exist...
<jen> T_T"
<wechat> jen: sudo adduser jen audio
<jen> brb must releive bladder
<HackerII> heh, he left, owell
<aikInsaan> leccy, Northernen if i was doing 'reboot --help' and wanted sort of a page wise view then can I achieve it by 'reboot --help | more'
<wechat> No audio group?
<jen> wait!
<wechat> waiting
<KM0201> jen: did we ever figure out what your sound device was
<leccy> or man reboot
<jen> adding user jen to group audio
<jen> yes
<RenatoSilva> Jeruvy: ?
<Northernen> aikInsaan, yes. But 'less' is like 'more', only better.
<wechat> good
<jen> brb! gotta pee
<wechat> what>
<aikInsaan> thanks Northernen
<wechat> ?
<KM0201> whats her sound device, i missed that
<wechat> gotta what?
<Northernen> ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<aikInsaan> another thing...where can i learn more about the use of pipe |?
<Jeruvy> !info jack | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26build1 (natty), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
<wechat> pplz english plz
<BarkingFish> good morning all :)
<Jeruvy> RenatoSilva: sorry wrong pkg..let me find it.
<billy2007> is  there a terminal command i can use to check what hardware my laptop has?
<wechat> aikInsaan: man stdout
<jen> ok im back
<KM0201> billy2007: lspci will give you good information
<Northernen> aikInsaan, it just means "send the result of the command on the left side of the pipe symbol to the right side". So 'ls | less' means "send result of ls to less.
<wechat> BarkingFish: 4 AM
<wechat> jen?
<leccy> aikInsaan, loads of tutorials out there, find out about |, and <<< and > while you're at it
<jen> yes im back
<aikInsaan> aha! thanks Northernen
<wechat> nothiong?
<jen> I had to pee X_X I've been holding it
<BarkingFish> At the moment I'm in need of some help to get my system just perfect, having some problems at the moment which I need to fix.
<jen> wait what was I suppose to do?
<aikInsaan> oh cheers leccy will look em up
<BarkingFish> wechat: 1.15am here :)
<wechat> jen: pee? wht's it???
<aikInsaan> wechat: man stdout..meaning???
<jen> urinate?
<Benkinooby> hahahaha
<KM0201> BarkingFish: well, ask your question.. if someone can help they will.
<wechat> hm
<KM0201> jen: what is your sound device?..
<Northernen> ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<jen> ok hold on wechat are you from america?
<KM0201> ok.
<Northernen> I had it on clipboard.
<wechat> KM0201: pipe a lttle bit equal to pipe
<billy2007> KM0201, its helpful :) but i was thinking more along the lines of ram size and proccesor
<Jeruvy> RenatoSilva: ok forget my thought, it seems its not part of main repo's.
<stephenwade> How do I enable the graphical splash screen on startup? Currently I only have the text-based splash
<KM0201> billy2007: well you didn't say that
<KM0201> billy2007: ram size, free -m
<wechat> jen: of course america just a little ocean beetween
<jen> ok now what do I do?
<ryan__> sweet, mini power outtage just now ":D
<wechat> jen: no sound?
<BarkingFish> Ok KM0201- I've added the basics of my usb wifi connection, installed ndiswrapper drivers, etc, but my system isn't recognising the wifi adapter.  I need some help to get it working, since when I tried wicd, my kit told me it didn't have it installed.
<jen> what was I suppose to do?
<KM0201> billy2007: for your CPU,      cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BarkingFish> I tried to install it, and it said it couldn't find it
<Northernen> stephanboy2030, add 'splash' to grub.
<wechat> jen: sudo chmod 755 /dev/dsp*
<wechat> no
<wechat> jen: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<jen> this wont restart my feckin computor on me will it?
<Northernen> jen, no.
<wechat> jen: no
<KM0201> wechat: i'm not really sure what you meant by your piping comment
<Jordan_U> jen: Has your audio ever worked on this machine with Ubuntu?
<KM0201> i thnk you meant that for someone else
<jen> yes
<jen> and it says command not found?
<Northernen> jen, it will restart 'alsa'.
<wechat> jen: install alsa
<BarkingFish> I have built in wifi, which I'm using now, however I have to sit with the computer on a windowledge about 40ft off the floor with the window open. One slip and it's bye bye laptop :)
<wechat> Maybe pulseaudio is breakiung sound?
<stephenwade> Northernen, wrong guy. But I got the message :) How do I edit the grub configuration?
<jen> missing destination file operand after 'alsa' Try 'install - -hel' for more information
<wechat> jen: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<jen> yes it was working on here I swear!
<Northernen> stephenwade, only ever removed it during boot. But hold on, let me check.
<wechat> jen: show dpkg.log
<stephenwade> Northernen: thanks
<jen> what is says now?
<wechat> or dmesg log
<Rayve> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<jen> put what it says in paste bin?
<Rayve> thats one of the lines I get when I 'mount'
<wechat> jen: aga
<BarkingFish> i think the first thing I need to do is find out how to add a mirror so I can download from the internet
<Jordan_U> jen: The command that shut down your computer was given by a user who has now been removed from the channel for giving it. We try to make sure that nobody is given mallicious commands in this channel, in fact I tried to warn you not to run that command but I was too late.
<BarkingFish> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<billy2007> how much ram does this mean i have
<billy2007>           total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<billy2007> Mem:           991        957         34          0         56        517
<billy2007> -/+ buffers/cache:        383        608
<billy2007> Swap:         1012          0       1012
<FloodBot1> billy2007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647740/
<KM0201> billy2007: use a pastebin for crying out loud
<jen> thank you jordan
<KM0201> billy2007: looks like about 1gig
<jen> I didnt appreciate that shut down T_T
<wechat> jen: sudo alsaconf
<billy2007> KM0201, cool thanks
<zeroPlayer> hello folks
<jen> command not found
<jen> DX
<wechat> jen: sudo alsactl init
<jen> just get me windows seven baaack
<centux> billy2007: you're just using around 40 meg ?:o
<jen> no soundcards found
<wechat> jen: Seven???? To Old!!! I've got 8
<RenatoSilva> thanks all anyway
<jen> waaaaa
<aarkerio> jen: what model card is?
<jen> hold on
<Northernen> stephenwade, /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash".
<jen> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<aarkerio> jen: and the mp3 player looks like playing but no sound?
<jen> err let me see, how do I do that?
<leccy> jen, use whatever os you're happiest with and what works for you - linux isn't compulsory... :)
<jen> go to banshee
<jen> ?
<wechat> jen: alsaconf
<aarkerio> try play some mp3 with banshee
<jen> I like it but...its too conplicated
<stephenwade> Northernen: that's already there
<wechat> jen: sudo aplay -l
<stephenwade> maybe it isn't recognizing my graphics
<Northernen> stephenwade, and still no splash image. Or did you want to use a custom image?
<jen> yes it does look like its playing
<jen> equilizer and all
<stephenwade> nope, just want to see the default graphcal one and not the text-only one
<wechat> but no sound?
<stephenwade> and still no splash image
<jen> no sound
<wechat> give me my sound
<jen> for sudo aplay
<jen> didnt work
<aarkerio> jen: you have some "mute" in your sound system
<jen> no soundcards found
<jen> but
<stephenwade> Northernen: The odd thing is that on a similar install on a much older computer the splash works fine.
<jen> its not on mute I swear!!
<jen> what is default for sound pref?
<Northernen> stephenh, do you have 'quiet' on your line?
<Northernen> stephenwade*
<wechat> jen: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<jen> what does that mean?
<centux> !nomodeset | stephenwade
<jrib> pulseaudio only shows dummy output.  What can I do?  Nothing is reported from "sudo fuser -v /dev/snd/*"
<ubottu> stephenwade: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jen> northern what does that mean?
<aarkerio> is OK sometimes is a "mute" hidden somewhere
<stephenwade> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<stephenwade> yes it is
<jen> how do I make louder? and non quit?
<jen> what is the command to fix that
<aarkerio> try     sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<jen> quiet*
<[snake]> does ubuntu censor thepiratebay.org or something?
<stephenwade> should I try ubottu's idea of "nomodeset"? if so, where do I put that
<aarkerio> and run alsamixer as a normal user
<Byan> is there anyway to get apt-get logs somewhere?
<jen> unable to locate package alsamixer?
<jen> if someone is talking to me please say my name
<wechat> jen
<wechat> modules
<leccy> [snake], tpb was down earlier
<jen> what?
<wechat> jen: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<wechat> any?
<[snake]> ok... that's better than censorship..
<jen> yes!
<Senjai> [snake], No, and you don't want to talk about pirate sites here.
<jen> want me to past?
<wechat> jen: a lot of modules?
<jen> yes!
<jen> with red letters
<wechat> it's good
<jen> I think...I think I put it on quiet somehow
<wechat> it's colored terminal ^_^
<[snake]> Senjai, well... not EVERYTHING on tpb is pirated stuff. maybe I wanted to download a free game peer to peer.
<jen> now what do I do?
<wechat> jen: sudo aplay -l
<Senjai> [snake], I'm sure, most people download free games from their host sites. Anyways its Offtopic. TPB has downtimes like any other site.
<jen> no soundcards found, we are just goin in circles D:
<wechat> jen: card 0: I82801BAICH2 [Intel 82801BA-ICH2], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801BA-ICH2]
<jen> what?
<jen> thats not my soundcard
<[snake]> Senjai, if you look at my original question it WAS about Ubuntu :3 lol
<jen> what do I do we?
<Senjai> [snake], ....
<stephenwade> Northernen: Where in /etc/default/grub do I add nomodeset?
<wechat> jen: lspci -v | less
<Snarsh> what is the terminal command to restart the apache service?
<[snake]> you brought it up... :/
<wechat> jen: i'm reading that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<wechat> Snarsh: sudo apache2ctl restart
<wechat> or smthg
<jen> this is what it says
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647743/
<Senjai> [snake], You don't have any common sense if you were asking that question seriously. No Operating System censors sites. Derp.
<jen> is there anything wrong with that?
<leccy> iOS censors flash... :)
<LilleCarl> Senjai, im sure microsoft will begin in windows 8 tho ;D
<[snake]> Senjai, Gentoo, I read an article on it. not sure if it was legit though. although it could've been. So I thought I'd ask.
<Rayston> heya all, anyone here know of an xchat script that will change my nick back when I lose connection and re-identify to nickserv? I have found a few scripts claiming they do this but all the links seem to be broken
<centux> jen: don't use "| less", and pastebin all the output of "lspci -v"
<Northernen> stephenwade, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset".
<jen> ok
<wechat> jen: just "lspci -v"
<[snake]> Senjai, I see that you're frustrated, and I'm sorry that you did that to yourself.
<Northernen> stephenwade, remember to 'update-grub' afterwards.
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647744/
<stephenwade> Northernen: I'm rebooting now. Will report back.
<jen> there we go
<Byan> I did not think getting sound to work would be this difficult >_<
<jen> I know right? This is second to last resort
<wechat> jen: two sound cards?
<jen> say what?
<wechat> jen: sustem preferences - sound - choose a device
<jen> system or sustem?
<wechat> dznt matter
<jen> command not found?
<aarkerio> jen:   try     sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<aarkerio> and run alsamixer as a normal user
<aarkerio> what do U get?
<jen> I tried all this!
<centux> jen: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Byan> jen: what computer do you have?
<jen> natty
<BarkingFish> I think I'm getting somewhere now I have repos set up and updated - this is starting to look promising.
<Senjai> [snake] I don'g get frustrated. Interpret what you will.
<Senjai> Don't
<jen> and for arrk it says unable to locate package alsamixer
<wechat> jen: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd-hda-intel
<jen> I have acer aspire 5552
<wechat> snd-hda-intel
<[snake]> Senjai, we all get frustrated. but sorry for misinterpreting how you were saying your previous message. Text can be tricky like that ;)
<jen> /lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<jen> thats what I get
<wechat> all your acer aspire 5552 are belong to us
<leccy> jen is this a fresh install? if yes, and your sound was working before, then a reinstall would be quicker at this point imo
<wechat> jen: good
<jen> :(
<Byan> wechat: I do not get that. how do I get the module isntalled?
<LtHummus> why when i try do to an 'apt-get upgrade' there are several packages that are held back and that i can't install
<Northernen> LtHummus, do 'distupgrade'.
<LtHummus> relevant pastebin: http://pastebin.com/LaJSmMpe
<jen> no this isnt a fresh install I've had this since I dont know when
<wechat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52638/audio-not-working-for-acer-aspire-5552 ^^
<LtHummus> Northernen: will that upgrade my entire ubuntu install from 10.10 to 11.04?
<leccy> man, I'd have thought the acer aspire was a common hardware config
<jen> yeah thats me...
<wechat> Byan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Byan> LtHummus: LtHummus not unles the sources.list have been updated to 11.04
<centux> jen: have your tried with "sudo alsamixergui" ?
<LtHummus> Byan: which it hasn't thanks
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | centux
<ubottu> centux: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jen> now what do I do when i see the grey box?
<centux> Jordan_U: thanks
<centux> jen: have you tried with "gksudo alsamixergui" ?
<Northernen> jen, which version Ubuntu?
<stephenwade> Northernen: no luck
<RenatoSilva> ls -l, what do you call the '-', e.g. when telling someone to type that command? just dash, or hyphen-minus, or what?
<jen> natty nar-ferakin-wal
<jen> XD
<jen> DX
<KM0201> unless she's getting some sort of permission error w/ alsamixer, i fail to see how gksudo is gonna do anything
<Byan> wechat: hrm, the solution doesn't work
<stephenwade> RenatoSilva: "dash"
<Byan> wechat: hrm, the solution doesn't work
<KM0201> jen: did you install pulseaudio?
<Byan> I have an edger krnel though...
<wechat> jen: sudo alsa force-reload
<Benkinooby> jen use 'sudo aptitude install alsamixer' in a terminal.... without the ' '
<wechat> Byan: linux-headers?
<stephenwade> RenatoSilva: "hyphen" is the official name for it, but "dash" works fine. "l s space dash l"
<jen> yes I have pulse audio
<exutux> KM0201: and unless she doesn't load snd-hda-intel module that card isn't ready
<Jordan_U> centux: You're welcome.
<wechat> exutux: yes
<Northernen> Isn't the snd-hda-intel module already loaded?
<wechat> exutux: nothing in lsmod
<Byan> wechat: what now?
<exutux> wechat: so load it
<jen> my butt hurts
<exutux> wechat: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<szal> jen: tmi
<HackerII> stand up
<Byan> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<Byan> =(
<jen> I moved to couch
<wechat> jen: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<KM0201> ..
<jen> ok gotta paste
<wechat> Byan: sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<Byan> wechat: thats what doesn't work.. but I have an edger kernel so..
<the[void]> hey folks, real noob question here, but i downloaded the latest version (64bit)  and have it running on my desktop.  i really dont like the layout or the feel of the gui is there a quick/easy way to revert it back to the older styles?
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647753/
<jen> thats what I get
<szal> !classic | the[void]
<ubottu> the[void]: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<RenatoSilva> stephenwade: so I can use both and English speakers will understand just fine? Hyphen is more formal than dash, just that?
<Byan> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.39-3-generic"
<Byan> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.39-3-generic"
<jen> who;s talking to who?
<KM0201> jen: can i make a suggestion here?
<jen> ummm maybe
<stephenwade> RenatoSilva: yes. dash is more common. hyphen is just the official word for that character
<KM0201> first, are you sure pulse audio is installed... sudo apt-get install pulse-audio
<wechat> jen: is there a file /etc/modules
<jen> yes it is installed
<KM0201>  ok.
<KM0201> open a terminal, and type "gstreamer-properties"
<jen> permission denied
<wechat> KM0201: install? maybe uninstall?
<KM0201> if it tells you you need to install gnome-media, install gnome-media
<clueful> how stable are the NTFS drivers, I'm using ubuntu to host a lab file server, I'd prefer to use NTFS so if something goes wrong I could easily mount it on a windows machine but obviously it needs to be very reliable
<Northernen> jen, start with sudo.
<jen> sudo gstreamer-properties?
<deadlyninja> i just updated my packages in 10.04LTS and now my system hangs at the boot screen. any ideas?
<jen> oh
<stephenwade> jen: yes
<Northernen> jen, yes.
<KM0201> jen: no, you don't need sudo w/ gstreamer properties
<KM0201> just gstreamer-properties   if it tells you you need gnome-media, install gnome-media
<jen> umm
<yagoo> clueful, ntfs-3g is the module.. don't use the "ntfs"(separate branch) module
<KM0201> ?
<leccy> clueful, i'd go the other way around tbh, ext3 partitions are more 'rescuable' as they can be mounted by a linux livecd for example
<KM0201> you should have had a window open up
<Byan> wechat: any suggestions?
<stephenwade> Northernen: Thanks for what help you did give. Gotta go now
<Northernen> stephenwade, sorry it didn't work mate.
<clueful> yeah you'd go with ext3 vs ntfs-3g vs fat32?
<wechat>  Byan: install modules
<stephenwade> oh well. It's not that important anyway
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647756/
<Northernen> KM0201, the use of 'sudo' or not is hardly the issue here. Just adds to the confusion.
<wechat> chmod 755 /dev/dsp*
<wechat> chmod 755 /dev/audio*
<wechat> chmod 755 /dev/mixer*
<wechat> chmod 777 /dev/snd/*
<jen> hold on you guys!
<FloodBot1> wechat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Byan> wechat: I told, you nothing found.
<wechat> i know
<yagoo> clueful, also, no need to worry about rescuing.. ext3/2/ext4 is very easily mountable with any bootable linux(cd/dvd)
<KM0201> Northernen: thats why i said not to use it
<RenatoSilva> stephenwade: ok thanks!
<jen> i have up multimedia systems selector
<jen> plugin: Autodetect
<KM0201> jen: thank you... now, ... whats it say for "default output"
<jen> auto detect
<KM0201> change plugin, to "Pulse Audio Sound Server"
<jen> should it be alsa?
<jen> ok and?
<wechat> jen: maybe
<jen> now what?
<wechat> jen: and show me /etc/modules
<KM0201> jen: after you do that, what are your options under Device
 * Byan gonna reboot with standard kernel 1 sec
<jen> close multi?
<leccy> clueful, well, i don't know your requirements, but if ntfs isn't essential to other systems on your n/w i can't see 'being rescuable by windows' as a good reason to use it
<KM0201> jen: what are you roptions under multi?
<Northernen> jen, is the output volume by chance set to 0?
<KM0201> Northernen: lol, now that would be a kick int he junk
<jen> etc odules permission denied
<jen> multi?
<KM0201> .. forget it
<jen> Im sorry I fail T_T
<leccy> jen does youtube vid give sound?
<jen> hold on I can just play a song
<rizzo__> gotta pretty wild issue, ubuntu, apache 2, php 5, -- $_POST variable not populating, apache doesn't seem to accept POSTS, when I fill the form out, and refresh, firefox doesn't even ask if I want to resend the post data, any ideas, or suggestions on what to look at
<Northernen> Jeepbeats, 'sudo cat /etc/modules'
<Northernen> jen, *
<jen> T_T still no sound
<leccy> jen i've had issues before where youtube plays, but banshee or whatever doesnt
<jen> oh
<wechat> jen: or modules, or permissons
<KM0201> ...
<yagoo> rizzo__, phpinfo();
<KM0201> i don't think this is a modules, or permissions error, personally
<wechat> jen: twviewer?
<jen> yes?
<rizzo__> yagoo: looks good,, its the default
<KM0201> jen: does it look like your sound is playing, you're just not getting any audio?
<wechat> KM0201: he has nothing at lsmod | grep sound
<leccy> i bet there's a channel somewhere on mute
<jen> when I did /etc/modules it said no permission
<exutux> KM0201: but she doesn't has module loads for card...
<wechat> jen: cat /etc/modules
<jen> I think there is too leccy, I may have done that
<jen> now what?
<wechat> i want to see dmesg log
<jen> ok
<Byan> ok, so, I got the modules loaded, they show up in AlsaMixer
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jen> oh shoot hold on
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647758/
<jen> so um
<rodhash> Guys,  this is not very clear for me.. grep with "[]" brings to me only the patterns matched in collum COMMAND, that's it?
<rodhash> $ ps aux | grep yakuake
<rodhash> rodhash   2462  0.1  0.9 117832 19252 ?        Sl   Jul18   1:58 /usr/bin/yakuake
<rodhash> rodhash   5935  0.0  0.0   4004   760 pts/2    S+   21:55   0:00 grep --color=auto yakuake
<rodhash> $ ps aux | grep [y]akuake
<rodhash> rodhash   2462  0.1  0.9 117832 19252 ?        Sl   Jul18   1:58 /usr/bin/yakuake
<rodhash> $
<centux> jen: Qjack must have modify something, I know it's really frustrating, but no one so far could solve your issue, your Radeon Chipset is reported as a non fully working device. can you try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10775892&postcount=5
<FloodBot1> rodhash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clueful> Is ext3 better than ext4?
<under> HI
<leccy> jen are you running off a livecd or is this a full install or dual-boot?
<under> I've shared a directory on my pc (192.168.1.3) and I would like to mount this one, in another device, /dev/remotearea . how can I do?
<jen> this is full install
<leccy> i commend your courage... ;-p
<rodhash> Guys,  this is not very clear for me.. grep with "[]" brings to me only the patterns matched in collum COMMAND, that's it?
<jen> no my friend screwed it up
<jen> and couldnt get win& back on it
<jen> 7
<Northernen> rodhash, [] ?
<jen> centu
<jen> centux: do I download all that stuff on the link?
<rodhash> like: ps aux | grep [y]akuake
<rodhash> Northernen: so the line grep doesn't appear..
<centux> jen: you could try
<jen> is if for my card
<szal> rodhash: what's that supposed to do?
<wechat> jen: "lsmod | grep snd" nothing?
<rodhash> I know it just doesn't show the line grep... but that concept isn't very clear..
<jen> ummm whit and red letters
<jen> lemme paste
<Northernen> rodhash, you want the 'grep' line to not be a part of the result?
<Northernen> rodhash, or did you wonder why 'grep' is a part of the result?
<jen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647762/
<jen> again I thank all of you for helping me and dealing with me ^_^"
<leccy> jen i went through soundcard hell with mandriva a few years ago, i decided that if I spend longer then 4 hours on a sound or graphics issue then it's time to reinstall or distrohop
<rodhash> Northernen: actually I wonder why grep isn't part of the result.. with []
<wechat> jen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647763/
<DrGrov> Damn it was easy to compile E17, I should do this more often
<KM0201> leccy: lol, i had some issues w/ my new laptopp a few days ago, but fortunately, it only took about 45min to figure out
<jen> what we?
<jen> what about it?
<leccy> KM0201, admittedly things have improved in the past few years, but that whole alsa/pulse thing really annoyed me
<wechat> jen: few of modules i guess
<KM0201> leccy: i remember it well, trust me... :)
<jen> what do I do with them
<jen> are they for MY specific system?
<wechat> jen: i have 23 modules contra 12 yours strange
<jen> oh
<HackerII> ya, looks like alot missing
<HackerII> no (intel)
<jen> so how do I gt them back?
<zelozelos> ok so i just had a BIG issue with ubuntu,. went to change the pointer via the default theme file, and i guess i messed up the name of the pointer. anyhow, it broke my system, what i wanted to share is how to fix it back, after going around n around guess what did it?>
<Northernen> rodhash, oh ... now I understand. No idea, sorry.
<jen> so Im stuck for a while then?
<rodhash> that's ok.. thanks
<zelozelos> i simply booted a live cd, deleted the theme file in usr/share/icon/default
<shishir> i installed my ubuntu inside the window and from window i  selected ubuntu as default operating system and changed the selection time of selecting OS to  zero  so when i boot ubuntu automatically boots how can i go to windows ?
<wechat> compare http://paste.ubuntu.com/647764/
<zelozelos> shishir, try holding shift(s) or get grub customizer and change the counter back to an acceptable amount of time
<wechat> shishir: press SHIFT
<shishir> wechat when i have to press SHIFT
<jen> holy poop
<jen> T_T
<wechat> shishir: in boot time
<shishir> wechat oj
<shishir> wechat ok
<KM0201> jen: did you get it working?
<wechat> shishir: ok change time in grug config
<jen> I dont know what to do
<wechat> reinstall alsa
<jen> what is the full command
<wechat> reboot
<shishir> wechat i dont know how to change time in grub
<leccy> jen create a 10.04 live cd, boot from it, and see if sound works. if yes, then install 10.04
<jen> o.O i dont want to!
<zelozelos> shishir, the best thing 2 do is to change the timer, you can use grub customizer, ubuntu tweak or do it the hard way by editing it by hand
<jen> I have never installed this
<jen> My friend did
<wechat> shishir: yes use'em
<jen> Im scared I will feck everything up
<jen> then have nothing DX
<leccy> jen reinstalling isn't any more complex than the bunch of sudo commands you've been typing all night lol
<centux> jen: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10438492&postcount=2
<leccy> jen and booting from a livecd is safe, you can't mess anything up
<jen> thats for 10.0 and video isnt it?
<jen> how do I make the cd?
<jen> I screwed up linux once I dont wanna do it again, I shut it off during update and poof!
<leccy> it's just 10.04 is a nice stable version that I always trust
<KM0201> lol
<HackerII> lol
<jen> dunt laugh at meeee
<wechat> jen: ! Ok. U can reboot. 2. U can boot from livecd and "lsmod | grep snd" then we will add them to
<KM0201> leccy: 11.04, 10.10, etc.. is just as stable... LTS has nothing to do w/ stability.
<jen> o.o
<HackerII> man, this room makes my day sometimes, lol
<leccy> KM0201, well... it's superstition... I love my LTS :)
<wechat> jen:  find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd | wc -l
<KM0201> leccy: and thats fine, but to many people think LTS means stable, while the others are "testing".. and thats just not the case
<wechat> HackerII: what i've missed ?
<leccy> KM0201, plus, it's the version we use at work, so I use it everywhere else to keep things in synch
<jen> bash: /lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic-pae: Is a directory
<jen> 0
<wechat> what was the funny joke?
<centux> !sense
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jen> its...paeeeee
<jen> pieee X_X
<KM0201> leccy: again, all that is fine... but that has nothing to do w/ stability (which is what was implied)
<wechat> jen: Physical Adress Extension
<jen> just...just do team veiwer
<jen> oh
<HackerII> wechat   'poof"
<wechat> or Psyhical ^^
<leccy> KM0201, oh, I agree - there's nothing wrong with 11.x - I just don't want to add a graphics card problem to her soundcard problem... if you know what i mean <ahem>
<jen> linux needs...system restore!
<zelozelos> huh, interesting, since i deleted the default/index.theme now my cursor changes when i change it via change background, theme,customize, pointer any info on that one?
<under> Can anyone help me? http://ideone.com/fRlS6
<wechat> HackerII: getero!
<dr_willis> users need to pay attention.... :)
<jen> waaaa
<jen> now what do i do?
<dr_willis> if theres nothing of any real value on the system. you could just do a reinstall..
<jen> I dont know how to make the cd X_X
<dr_willis> or backup your home if theres anything imporntant on it.
<zelozelos> or you could boot live cd, backup the valuable data then reinstall ;)
<dr_willis> make a cd to do what? how did you install in the first place?
<KM0201> jen: use gnomebaker and burn the ISO
<leccy> actually, you can boot from a usb key, iirc
<HackerII> nice
<jen> my friend installed it! It was his idea!
<jen> not mine X_X
<dr_willis> so go download a iso.  and burn it to cd.
<jen> shouldnt I have 10.0?
<wechat> under: remove slashes at the end?
<jen> no website?
<HackerII> jen, you never installed linux before ??
<Northernen> jen, Ubuntu.com.
<zelozelos> jen ask your friend to fix it since it was his big idea anyhow rofl
<jen> nope
<KM0201> lol
<HackerII> heh
<jen> I tried!
<under> wechat, mount: mounting 192.168.1.3:/home/giuseppe/DreamBox on /mnt/nc10 failed: No such device
<jen> He cant fix it either
<zelozelos> ijk
<HackerII> how did you break the sound in the first place
<centux> dr_willis: she really wants to solve this issue, her question has been in forums for weeks, and no solution so far
<dr_willis> centux:  im not even clear on what the problem is... but its my bed time. :)
<wechat> Linus made that! It was not my idea!
<jen> yeah!
<wechat> under: if i knew network filesystem
<dr_willis> NFS? :) its fairly straight forward.
<under> it seems dm800 cant see 192.168.1.3
<jen> question can I trust KM0201?
<KM0201> lol
<exutux> lol
<jen> sorry man just checking
<flubbr> hi
<dr_willis> jen:  its worth the effort to go get your own live cd copy. and keep in your PC tool box.
<KM0201> extor: thats fine, like i said, its up to you, i dont' care
<jen> I dont know how?
<extor> eh?
<flubbr> can somebody tell me what makes ubuntu better than debian for a server OS?
<jen> I want 10.0
<dr_willis> jen:  go to ubuntu.com and click the download links?  there should be links to the differnt releases.
<wechat> jen: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<flubbr> can somebody tell me what makes ubuntu better than debian for a  server OS?
<wechat> flubbr: ^^
<centux> flubbr: Canonical?
<flubbr> wechat: huh?
<flubbr> what's canonical?
<jen> im on the website
<jen> which one should I get?
<wechat> jen: 64?
<KM0201> 32bbit live CD.
<dr_willis> http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases//10.10/
<KM0201> jen: how much RAM do you have?
<dr_willis> jen:  you said you wanted 10.10   why? :)
<jen> I have no idea, and because natty sucks
<jen> it got m into this mess
<dr_willis> jen:  and how long have you used natty?
<jen> and 64 what?
<KM0201> natty is fine, unity sucks.
<jen> prolly nine months?
<leccy> KM0201, semantics ... :p
<KM0201> leccy: :)
<dr_willis> i will say that unity has gotten better in  the alpha.. but still has issues...
<jen> X_X
<wechat> jen: wget -c http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jen> what do i get?
<flubbr> can somebody tell me what makes ubuntu better than debian for a  server OS?
<KM0201> dr_willis: unity drove me to lubuntu
<dr_willis> but personally - im using Lubuntu more and more these days..
<dr_willis> jen:  if you want 10.10 - i gave the url to a mirror that had it
<dr_willis> http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases//10.10/
<Northernen> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<KM0201> Northernen: i think !awesome should trigger the Lubuntu factoid
<jen> umm
<KM0201> :)
<flametai1_> Hey guys, IDK if this is a proper question for here but, I was curious are there any good FPS games for Linux AND Windows? Looking for one that I could put on my girlfriends computer and play over LAN with her but I have Linux and she has W7
<jen> we what am I getting here
<dr_willis> http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases//10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Northernen> !awesome
<Northernen> KM0201, doesn't work.
<KM0201> Northernen: but it should.. :)
<dr_willis> assuming you want the 32bit version of 10.10 with ubuntu..
<centux> who can trust in monodon monoceros?
<Northernen> flametai1_, get Wine and play Windows games.
<flametai1_> Northernen, Most games don't work well with WINE
<dr_willis> flametai1_:  theres several.  world of padman, and dozens of 'quake3 engine' variants.
<Northernen> KM0201, might look into that. Don't like Unity, Gnome or KDE a lot.
<jen> what am I downloading dr?
<dr_willis> flametai1_:  i recall a few others but havent played them in ages.
<jen> straight 10.0?
<KM0201> Northernen: it is really, really slick, and fast... i don't wannna get offtopic, but join #lubuntu if you want.
<dr_willis> jen:  you said you wanted the 10.10 iso file...
<leccy> jen one big file called an iso - you burn it to a cd, and then the cd contains the whole of ubuntu. then you reboot - but from the cd, not your hard disk, and it'll start up ubuntu, running from the cd
<dr_willis> Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 --> http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases//10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<flametai1_> dr_willis, thanks for answering lol, I'll look into em
<zelozelos> jen the distros are 10.4, 10.10 11.4 theres no 10.0
<dr_willis> flametai1_:  theres a ubuntu game tome site that has a lot of reviews
<leccy> i actually made that sound more complicated than it is lol
<rizzo__> installed ubunto from scratch, choose lamp server, php still not populating post variables, could a firewall block post variables, (get variables work)
<rizzo__> ubuntu*
<jen> will fit on a 700 MB 80 minute cd rom?
<KM0201> jen: yes, it will.
<jen> by memorex?
<jen> ok
<dr_willis> its a cd image. :) so yes.
<Northernen> KM0201, has a Windows look to it, no?
<flametai1_> dr_willis, know the link by chance?
<KM0201> Northernen: ah.. i guess sort of.. it has a menu thats kinda windows 'esque
<dr_willis> flametai1_:  just hit google for 'linux game tome' or theres ubuntu specific game sites
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<KM0201> Northernen: but thats where similarities end
<zelozelos> or just search linux games ..thers a ton of sites
<leccy> jen - don't just copy the file onto the CD - you have to burn it as an iso - there's an option i your cd burning sw for that
<flametai1_> ubottu, thanks dude
<dr_willis> flametai1_:  i even recall some gpl/opensourced type steam clone that focused on GPL/Free games.
<dr_willis> !burn | jen
<ubottu> jen: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Northernen> KM0201, does it use the gnome applications?
<jen> umm go to gnome burner?
<zelozelos> jen after download go to the file, right click, burn to cd
<KM0201> Northernen: sure, if you want to install them. (ive got a few gnome apps installed) but its based on Openbox....
<wechat> jen: send me this file to look into your logs "sudo tar cvzf  file.tar.gz /var/log"
<jen> ok I stuck the cd in
<dr_willis> You got the iso downloaded allready?
<wh1zz0> Hello whitehats ... Please does anyone have a dreamweaver.reg file for CS5 to pass to me? I'm trying to install dreamweaver, but have some errors. Upon googling, I see that I can byppass some steps by doing recode but I dont have the file and the journey of dloading a virtual box and doing all that and copying the file would take ages.. Anyone?
<airtonix> wtf
<dr_willis> !info dreamweaver
<ubottu> Package dreamweaver does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> :)
<jen> o.o
<leccy> lol
 * airtonix rages and anhilates wh1zz0
<wh1zz0> lol
<jen> we what did I just do?
<p_res> dreamweaver is Windows territory dude.
<dr_willis> jen:  you tell us.. you were downloading an iso to burn to cd...
<wh1zz0> Yes I know it doesnt exist.. but some people have had success using wine
<wechat> wh1zz0: vi == dreamwaver
<airtonix> wh1zz0: take your piracy questions elsewhere
<leccy> jen nothing, we were laughing at something else
<jen> save file or open with?
<wechat> piracy?????? ! not me!
<wh1zz0> common man
<zelozelos> wh1zz0, goto the whine room
<dr_willis> jen:  save it.
<jen> ok to what?
<p_res> yeah probably best to join #windows
<dr_willis> jen:  to the hard drive....
 * centux laughs at "Dream" Weaver
<jen> ok downloading
<dr_willis> jen:  unless you want a command line command to download it without any clicking or using the browser...
<jen> no more terminal....
<dr_willis> linux is flexiable
<wh1zz0> Why you guys sound like you dont use DM/
<wh1zz0> ?
<leccy> Documents or Desktop - somewhere you'll find it when it's finished downloadinf
<dr_willis> jen:  learn the terminal..  :) its your friend.
<KM0201> centux: i love you dream woman.. (remember that in waynes world, to that song..lol)
<p_res> we don't.
<p_res> only terminals!
<wh1zz0> Lol.. so what do you use?
<jen> I eat my friends
<dr_willis> wh1zz0:  i can honestly say.. i have never used DW...
<wechat> wh1zz0: it's too slow
<p_res> i use aria2 for everything.
<wechat> and ugly
<aeonltd> used dw once didn't like it
<wh1zz0> You use terminal to design a page?
<wechat> Gedit > DreamWeaver
<p_res> sometimes wget, but rarely.
<aeonltd> wh1zz0: vim
<aeonltd> :)
<wechat> +1
<wh1zz0> VIM?
<dr_willis> The Terminal is Your GOOD friend that bails you out of jail after your bachlor party goes very very very wrong..
<leccy> aeonltd, lol!! I was just about to type that
<p_res> dr_willis: nice analogy there!
<p_res> lol
<wh1zz0> Seriously...
<dr_willis> p_res:  :)  best i could think of.
<wh1zz0> Lol.. be real
<dr_willis> wh1zz0:  ive done html in vi and with geany.. yes..
<p_res> i can accept that.
<wh1zz0> I love terminals too but not everything can be done via terminal
<p_res> wh1zz0: wanna bet?
<leccy> i'm really liking eclipse these days...
<wechat> wh1zz0: http://ontwik.com/tools/vim-from-novice-to-professional-by-derek-wyatt-p1/
<wh1zz0> Yes, your gf
<p_res> of course it can.
<dr_willis> links -g  www.google.com
<p_res> wh1zz0: hmmm
<airtonix> wh1zz0: umadbro?
<gorf_> if i try to open my home directory by "Places" in the top tray it tries to open in K3b.... Why?
<p_res> wh1zz0: i'm sure i could whip up a script.
<TrentonAdams> hi guys.  I'm sick and tired of my new system slowing down.  It's such an amazingly fast system, this should not happen.  I keep getting a problem where my keyboard input is extremely delayed.  It seems to happen after screensaver activity, but I can't be sure.  Anyone have this issue?
<TrentonAdams> And resolved it?
<dr_willis> gorf_:  at one time did you evern right click on a folder and select open with k3b?
<wechat> wh1zz0: cat > index.html << EOF
<wh1zz0> Wel that's for those really proficient in php and or java
<Northernen> TrentonAdams, yes, and no.
<wh1zz0> Saves time using DM
<dr_willis> gorf_:  you are using gnome or kde?
<TrentonAdams> I'm using ubuntu classic, and installing KDE as we speak.  However, I feel that it's unlikely using KDE will solve the problem.  I'm thinking it's something else in the system.  We'll see I suppose.
<gorf_> dr_willis: nope... just left click
<flametai1_> Hey dr_willis know any RC flight simulators for like RC helicopters?
<dr_willis> flametai1_:  i think theres one or 2 out there.. but i never got into them.
<TrentonAdams> Northernen: yes and no you've seen it too?
<leccy> dr_willis, unity I suspect
<gorf_> dr_willis: same with other direcories allso
<Northernen> TrentonAdams, aye. Happens to me after the screensaver, if the computer doesn't freeze altogether. I haven't been able to resolve it.
<gorf_> dr_willis: gnoe
<dr_willis> flametai1_:  i had a comercial rc-airplane sim. for iwndows years ago. :) with a RC-plane controller even.
<flyingtabmow> is anyone having trouble getting uinput to work on natty?
<dr_willis> gorf_:  some how the folder file assication got set to k3b intead of the 'open folder' item.
<TrentonAdams> Northernen: the funny thing is, I've put my screensaver on blank mode, and it's still happening
<wh1zz0> hmm
<Northernen> TrentonAdams, same.
<dr_willis> gorf_:  ive seen it fixed by using ubuntu-tweak (doneit here) but not sure of any other way to fix it. (since Ubuntu-tweak is not really supported here i just mention it in passing)
<wechat> * sleeping
<gorf_> dr_willis: but it's not the same if i open the folder otherwise
<dr_willis> gorf_:   ive seen where folders get set to open with 'vlc' or other media players all the time.. when you use the 'open with ...' dialog it defaults to rembering what you tell it to open with.. so it only takes once to goof it up.
<G00053> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8) . anyone ?
<gorf_> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> gorf_:  my places menu for some reason opens up Chrome with a file://path/to/the/folder     - Never have figured out how i did that..
<wechat> G00053: install
<p_res> install libusb-1.0-0
<wechat> aga
<airtonix> wh1zz0: vim sucks too
<p_res> then try again.
<dr_willis> File associations is one place that gnome really needs a bit of polish.
<p_res> guessing?!?
<airtonix> wh1zz0: retarded keyboard shortcuts make me rage
<wh1zz0> airtonix: Im not actuay looking for a text editor
<airtonix> wh1zz0: try aptana
<bin_bash> dr_willis, there's an easy way to fix it
<airtonix> studio 3 is nice
<G00053> p_res:  as in sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0 ?
<wh1zz0> studio 3 what/
<wechat> wh1zz0: TextMate is for u!
<wechat> G00053: ya
<airtonix> wh1zz0: aptana , try google i hears it's effective.
<dr_willis> wordstar :)
<wh1zz0> lol
<airtonix> umad?
<p_res> yep,
<airtonix> ok
<G00053> wechat , did it nothing installed same error
<p_res> G00053: try it and see if it fixes your problem.
<wh1zz0> checking out..whew
<wechat> G00053: apt-cache search libusb
<wh1zz0> Learning all over again
<wh1zz0> arggg
<dr_willis> First you 'learn how to learn' then the rest is easy :)
<wechat> wh1zz0: forget flash i wanna static pages!
<G00053> wechat: i have the newest ver
<wh1zz0> ho ho.. you gotta love open source
<wechat> G00053: and what fails?
<wh1zz0> Looks good..:D
<dr_willis> My wallet loves open source.
 * wh1zz0 checks
<wechat> wh1zz0: i love speed ^^
<flyingtabmow> i've been having some trouble getting uinput to work on natty, anyone have any experience with it?
<G00053> trying to install a .deb for messing with my andy phone "heimdall"
<wh1zz0> Ho ho ... could this be by by toooooooooo DM?? :D
<wechat> pastebin
<wh1zz0> I love speed too
<wh1zz0> Been searching for this kinda stuff
<dr_willis> G00053:  if you are trying to figure out all needed deps. you could try gdebi -> sudo gdebi foo.deb      should install it and any deps it needsd.
<eguest309> hello.got some issues i need some clarfications and help with. i have a monitor connected to my ubuntu machine .the ubnutu machine starts up automatically on startup in kioks mode.what i want to do is to enable sharing of hte workspace wi the montor automatically on startup .is that possible
<wh1zz0> I guess I didnt search hard enough.. heh
<dr_willis> eguest309:  ckarify what you mean by shareing of the workspace...
<G00053> wechat:  foo being the name of the .deb i'm trying to install
<G00053> ?
<dr_willis> oops that was for eguest309  :)
<dr_willis> My fonts are  messing up again.. or my eyes are. :)
<wechat> G00053: install and show errors
<wechat> jen: ?
<eguest309> like an extened workspace where u cna drag items onto the extended worspace .like when u are having a slideshow and u want ot transfgre stuff from your slide to the external monitor u are using to hsow everyone  else
<dr_willis> eguest309:  if you want a seperate keyboard/mouse/display for 2 people   using a single machine with 2 sets of monitor/keboard/mouse. theres the 'multiseat' feature of X you can setup.
<p_res> agree with others. only use dpkg if you are 100% sure you have all deps and libs installed. otherwise, use gdebi and it will sort everything out for you.
<p_res> usually...
<G00053> wechat:  same : sudo gdebi foo.deb
<dr_willis>  eguest309  using 2 montitors as a wide desktop. is trivial  :) twinview on nvidia systems makes t work very well.. ati has a similer feature .
<dr_willis> eguest309:  not sure about INTEL. but it proberly works there also.
<G00053> wechat: Dependency is not satisfiable: libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8)
<dr_willis> eguest309:  however i hear Unity has some issues with Multi-monitor support
<wh1zz0> Hmm.. I wonder why this aptana aint in the repositories
<wechat> G00053: --force ^^
<dr_willis> wh1zz0:  perhaps licening issues..
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<p_res> tried fixing broken deps using synaptic?
<p_res> that sometimes can be handy.
<wechat> wh1zz0: cause it's eating resources
<dr_willis> find aptana
<eguest309> ohh okay.but how do i set it up in kiosk mode? are there some settings i chainge?
<dr_willis> !find aptana
<wh1zz0> Reading thru.. can;t wait to lay my lands on.. d/loading.. :D
<ubottu> Package/file aptana does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> eguest309:  no idea on koisk mode..  only koisk thing ive eer seen is plugins for firefox,
<dr_willis> I recall ages ago gnome having some koisk/lock down features.. but i never used them
<dr_willis> I saw a debian/firefox-koisk live cd the other day. :)
<jen> they need to make a panda ubuntu
<jen> pudgy panda
<wechat> wh1zz0: http://d1iwq2e2xrohf.cloudfront.net/tools/studio/standalone/3.0.3.201107141425/linux/Aptana_Studio_3_Setup_Linux_x86_3.0.3.zip
<wh1zz0> wechat: Really to be honest if I knew this existed I would have left win a long long time ago
<eguest309> i am however stuck with chrome
<wechat> wh1zz0: Try Comodo Edit with plugins.
<dr_willis> eguest309:  chrome proberly. has some exteisions for the same effect.
<G00053> wechat: --force returned with no such option , tried -n for non interactive. still returned that same error
<dr_willis> Night all
<bin_bash> whatchu talkin bout willis
<eguest309> night.thanks for hte help
<jen> ni night
<jen> thanks for all your help everyone!
<wh1zz0> Is it really open source..
<wh1zz0> Doesnt look so to me.. I'd make do with aptana
<bin_bash> wh1zz0, is what really open source
<wh1zz0> Komodo
<bin_bash> idk
<wechat> G00053:  dpkg --force-help
<wh1zz0> Just checked, not sure it is so Id make do with aptana.. thanks wechat
<wechat> jen: going to disco?
<nick12524> hello
<nick12524> im having some trouble with 11.4 and unstalling it
<wechat> wh1zz0: komodo edit with browser preview plugin
<nick12524> well any recent version actually
<nick12524> when i got to install it my drives dont appear at all on the lsit
<nick12524> but if i just boot off the cd then gparted recognizes my harddrive
<leccy> wait i missed something - did jen manage to boot the livecd?
<wechat> nick12524: it's because of some crap like Partition Magic
<nick12524> well how do i get it to recognize the drive?
<wechat> nick12524: check'em
<nick12524> ?
<kierge> can i use 2560x1440 16:9 aspect ratio wallpaper on 1920x1080 which is also 16:9 ?  would the picture degrade as wallpaper ?
<wechat> fsck
<wechat> 196 sucks
<nick12524> im lost
<wechat> nick12524: bios
<LilleCarl> kierge, i think you can choose that yourself, the best would be to edit the image with GIMP tho :)
<nick12524> bios and then just run a check on the drives and make sure there sound?
<kierge> LilleCarl, you mean get the bigger size then resize it ?
<wechat> nick12524: have u an os?
<nick12524> nope......
<wechat> hm
<nick12524> there was vista on it at one time but not anymore
<wechat> and writing from?
<LilleCarl> kierge, yep but i think gnome or w/e you are using can to that for you (not sure tho)
<nick12524> what do you mean
<nick12524> ?
<wechat> nick12524: so make gparted livecd and format it
<LilleCarl> nick12524, vista is the biggest fail since mankind xD
<Spikestuff> Hi, I but a boot manager in my grub file as a new menu entry and whenever I choose it, I get all sorts of errors. I want to get my laptop to read the Ubuntu ISO install file to make a clean install.
<Spikestuff> I installed it through Wubi because I don't know the BIOS password, and I am trying to circumvent this.
<LilleCarl> Spikestuff, #grub
<Spikestuff> Thanks. :>
<nick12524> i formated it from the live cd with gparted
<nick12524> and unformatted it
<nick12524> tried it all sorts of ways
<nick12524> but it never sees it there when i go to install
<wechat> Spikestuff: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
<LilleCarl> Spikestuff, also that with bios password, turn off your computer, unplug the power, remove the "clock battery" from the motherboard, then press the power button 5 times and leave the computer for a day and go back.... Should restore your bios to default
<dimas> how you sing in here again? i forgot...nick something
<Spikestuff> I've already tried that, wechat.
<wechat> Spikestuff: hm
<wechat> nick12524: SATA?
<nick12524> yea im pretty sure
<dimas> msg nickserv identify dimas2011
<wechat> nick12524: not see at all?
<LilleCarl> Spikestuff, ont thing i recognized is that in bios the numpad aint same as the other 1234567890 buttons, just so you know that ;)
<kermit> if there's a kernel panic, will the console blanking be turned off first?  as console blanking is on by default, i'd hope so.
<nick12524> the partition menu
<wh1zz0> wechat: Will this x86 aptana version work on my 32bit ubuntu install?
<nick12524> its like the 3rd part or so in installation
<wechat> kermit: kpanic will show "kernel panic" letters
<nick12524> and it doesnt show any drives at all to install too
<wechat> wh1zz0: i guess
<wh1zz0> Hmm.. okie.. wget -c then
<wechat> nick12524: fdisk
<Spikestuff> Thanks LilleCarl.
<LilleCarl> No problem ;)
<G00053> wechat:  heimdall depends on libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8); however:  Version of libusb-1.0-0 on system is 2:1.0.6-1.
<nick12524> yea its sata
<nick12524> and fdisk?
<dimas> nickserv identify says i have a wrong password...how that can happen and how i correct it?
<wechat> G00053: compiling? http://redkrieg.com/2010/11/23/compiling-heimdall-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<wechat> nick12524: from command line ... and try SystemRescueLiveCD
<wechat> G00053: libusb-1.0-0-dev
<wechat> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<wechat> %
<dimas> how do i change nick here?
<dimas> hello!
<wechat> dimas: "/nick new"
<dimas> !nick change
<OY1R> you need to go to the #freenode store and buy a new nick !
<wechat> lol
<dimas> lol
<viii> anybody have any problems with a lenovo y470?
<G00053> wechat: neg , using the newest version .dep file 1.20
<G00053> deb
<dimas> test
<wechat> dimas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<HackerII> brb
<wechat> G00053: sudo apt-get install build-essential libusb-1.0-0.dev + compile!
<cSquall> REGISTER 10Frink!@ themeid@gmail.com
<SumoJim> Ok, I think I'm retarded here... from /var I tried "cd www" and got the message "bash: cd: www: Permission denied" so, I tried "sudo !!" and got the message "sudo: cd: command not found" ... I know I missing something obvious here. Any hints?
<wh1zz0> cd ~
<Kaolen> Mayber you don't have the sudo program installed?
<wechat> SumoJim: ls -la www
<SumoJim> Which sudo returns "/usr/bin/sudo"
<wechat> SumoJim: man chmod
<wh1zz0> Yeah.. cd be chmod
<Kaolen> Try it with the full path of sudo. I can't imagine why it wouldn't be in the path but who knows.
<wh1zz0> Cuz I know sudo is in there by default
<eguest309> anyoone got any ideas on how to share a screen with a monitor while in kiosk mode in ubuntu automatically on startup
<Northernen> SumoJim, can't use cd with sudo.
<wechat> SumoJim: "cd" is builtin => never works with sudo , use sudo -i or gksu nautilus
<Kaolen> Then again, Northernen's explanation is much better, I have never tried to sudo with a cd.
<wh1zz0> NEVER
<wh1zz0> LD
<wh1zz0> :D
<SumoJim> Oh, ok... well I'm trying to change permissions on my www folder... it says I have read permissions so I thought I should be able to cd into it.
<Northernen> SumoJim, need execute permissions to browse a directory.
<wh1zz0> Or else ur pc would auto format
<SumoJim> Ahh...
<wh1zz0> chmod +x ...
<SumoJim> Thank you! chmod +x www works!
<wechat> SumoJim: or add yourself to group www-data
<wechat> SumoJim: chmod -R +x
<owner> Whyis there no 'queue' when transferring files yet?  1 file = full speed 2 or more and the trnsfer rate slows to a crawl??
<wh1zz0> Something I;ve been wondering, while using wget and doing two downloads simultaneously.. Assuming I stop both downloads and I use the wget -c command how can I tell it which of the two downloads I want it to continue with?
<SumoJim> Sweet! My Apache works now!!! Thank you so much!
<wh1zz0> SumoJim: NP
<wechat> wh1zz0: wget -c file
<wh1zz0> file or link?
<wechat> SumoJim: It Works!
<wechat> linkee
<wh1zz0> Oh yeah right.. true.. it' pick it up by remembering the link
<wechat> wh1zz0: history | grep wget
<wh1zz0> Cool
<SumoJim> wechat: http://behemoth.dyndns-at-home.com/
<SumoJim> I haven't added any contet yet.
<wechat> SumoJim: How much time to set up dyndns?
<SumoJim> Not much time at all once I figured everything out.
<wechat> SumoJim: Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at behemoth.dyndns-at-home.com Port 80
<SumoJim> I have my router set up to keep dyndns updated for me.
<wechat> SumoJim: i'm to lazy to set up dyndns.
<wh1zz0> mee too
<wh1zz0> Lol
<wh1zz0> SO now I bet you can host your own files enh
<SumoJim> It was really easy, I did it in one night... If I had to do it again, it would probably be minutes.
<wh1zz0> :P
<wh1zz0> I wonder wots so special about WoW.. why do pple love it so much?
<wechat> I do not love games
<SumoJim> That's the plan, some vacation photos.... Much easier to slap them into some directory and let other grab them than filter through them and upload them all to facebook or flicker or whathaveyou.
<wh1zz0> Heh.. sure you aren't a weirdo wechat /
<wechat> SumoJim: LightBox
<wh1zz0> ?
<wh1zz0> Never seen a geek who doesn't love games
<wechat> wh1zz0: I'm weirdo  indeed.
<wechat> games?
<wh1zz0> Lol
<wechat> life games == true
<SumoJim> wechat: I'll have to look into that. Is LightBox hard to set up?
<Gunz4MiPPle> will adding the Gnome3 ppa cause my system to be fry?
<wh1zz0> I love gamrs but its really gotta be something that'll provoke my reasing real real real bad
<wechat> SumoJim: it's modern images view mode
<wechat> pop-up images
<wh1zz0> reasoning*
<wechat> SumoJim: Gallery2 or smth is what u need
<DanaG> Okay... how the heck do I make indicator-applet not hijack my 'f10' key?
<wh1zz0> lol
<SumoJim> wechat: I'll look into it. Thanks for the suggestion!
<wechat> SumoJim: or make ~/html_public
<kerebrus> What is the most lightweight VM software?
<Gunz4MiPPle> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Gunz4MiPPle> !gnome-shell
<wechat> SumoJim: http://www.lokeshdhakar.com/projects/lightbox2/ i like it
<wechat> kerebrus: KVM
<kerebrus> wechat thanks
<harlequin516> How can I debug connecting a bluetooth keyboard?
<harlequin516> I'm using Kubuntu, and the Kbluetooth app already recognized the keyboard.
<Gunz4MiPPle> harlequin516: beyond just tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<qaz2011> hi
<qaz2011> I need help  with nfs4
<haryv> I was trying to locate the option to view my ubuntu desktop from windows, but do not see it under preferances.
<qaz2011> rpc.idmapd[3897]: nss_getpwnam: name 'max' not found in domain 'maxland.org'
<haryv> anyone here care to help, before my wife swiped her keyboard away from me?
<qaz2011> this is the client , I can access to the file but the user/group are nobody/nogroup
<qaz2011> i need to create max on the client?
<root_> hi
<coz_> hey
<wechat> haryv: FreeNX server
<root_> fro;
<qaz2011> :(((
<jkoudys> Is there a good gui with sliders for adjusting the colour balance of my monitor display? I basically would just like a little gui around xcalib
<root_> i have backtrack i want install driver wifi
<harlequin516> Yeah, It looks liek it is connected fine.  I know the device works, cause it's fine on Mac.
<haryv> wechat, can that be executed at the command line?
<root_> nn
<DanaG> Found the key... ccsm.
<wechat> haryv: from cmd use PuTTY
<harlequin516> But on My Linux its not responding.  Is there like a /dev/bluetooth/keyboard0 or something that I can see?
<pooopycakes> hi all, i have a question: for some silly reason the settings for the main menu (XFCE) were changed, and now i can't access any programs.  anyone know how to access settings via the terminal?
<haryv> I use puty all the time. But need to get the server going on ubuntu
<nick12524> well i deleated all the  partitions and ubuntu 11.4 managed to install, but then it wouldnt boot and the boot manager didnt even list the harddrive as an option, so now im reinstalling it to see what happens
<coz_> pooopycakes,  is the top panel still there?
<wechat> haryv: with GUI?
<haryv> im on ubuntu now. I want to view the ubunto desktop from windows
<daniel_richter21> I'm desperately trying to change the system language on a ubuntu 11.04 server system. sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf won't work
<wechat> nick12524: hm drive good?
<pooopycakes> coz_> the panel is there (on the bottom) but it says: no applications found
<harlequin516> It seems as though Bluetooth is not well supported in Linux.
<haryv> So, when the wife swiped the kayboard for my ubunto, no worries. Can see it from windows
<nick12524> yea i ran a check and it said it was healthy no problems at all
<wechat> daniel_richter21: localegen
<coz_> pooopycakes,    I believe in xfce as in gnome,, if you right click the pa nel and add a menu ,,, see if that works
<daniel_richter21> wechat: Thanks wechat, somebody should put that gem on the internet, I google'd my ass off...
<mister-walter> Is this a good channel to get troubleshooting help for grub EFI?
<pooopycakes> coz_ > i can add new empty menus :(
<qaz2011> server : server.maxland.org - user max
<coz_> pooopycakes,  mm that's odd,, did you check in #xfce  channel?
<haryv> how do i kill dpkg lock
<cg2916> whenever I resume from suspend, my screen stays black, it won't come back on
<qaz2011> lient : neutrino.maxland.org user atom
<qaz2011> so in syslog i receve this message and all the file on the nfs share are nouser/nogroup
<coz_> !blackscreen
<KM0201> coz_: lol
<coz_> !resume
<pooopycakes> coz_ > good call
<daniel_richter21> wechat: locale-gen will just give me the output that locale gives. Any way to actually change the setting?
<wechat> daniel_richter21:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pooopycakes>  <--- N00B
<coz_> pooopycakes,   well it is generally best to go to the channel for the applications..DE ,, whatever if there is one since they would have the resources to fix,, or solve an issue
<daniel_richter21> wechat: Same thing. It just generates all the language packages
<slack-m> Hey, anyone here? I need a test subject that has a web browser thats installed in a language other than english.
<pooopycakes> thanks coz_
<Northernen> How does one list all the directories being created by a given package?
<haryv> time to reboot
<Northernen> slack-m, for what?
<wechat> daniel_richter21: nano /etc/default/locale
<qaz2011> anybody use nfs4?
<daniel_richter21> wechat: Ohh wow, alright I'll set it manually. Thanks
<ominomi> :)
<slack-m> Northernen, to check a language detection script
<wechat> daniel_richter21: It's in gui smth like "Change System Language" too
<clueful_> I'm trying to create a file server...I've set it up two drives each with a partition dedicated to the stored files...I'd like to set up one drive to backup to the other, what's the best way of doing that
<daniel_richter21> wechat: It's a server system but thanks!
<wechat> daniel_richter21: nice
<cg2916> can someone help, whenever i try to resume from suspend, my screen stays black
<TrentonAdams> clueful_: You doing backups, or just want the same data on both?
<wechat> clueful_: mdadmin, lvm
<TrentonAdams> clueful_: If you're doing backups, I would recommend rsync.  I have a setup scripts that I eventually planned on putting up on github, but haven't had a chance yet.
<clueful_> trentonadams: well main point is hardware redundancy, incremental could be a nice feature if it was easy to set up
<TrentonAdams> clueful_: Well, just redundancy would be raid1 with mdadm
<daniel_richter21> clueful: Did you try installing the appropriate graphic card drivers for your system?
<TrentonAdams> clueful_: mdadm --create /dev/mdX --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX
<TrentonAdams> clueful_: But, rsync can do full, differential, and incremental in a single backup, while not using space for the full backup.
<Northernen> slack-m, sorry mate. Apparently I'm using English.
<nick12524> finished the reinstall and it still doesnt boot :/
<nick12524> and the drive was perfectly healthy when i checked 20 minutes ago
<slack-m> Northernen, i got it, i just downloaded dutch firefox
<slack-m> hehe
<kerebrus> wechat is there a lightweight VM with a gui? lol
<wechat> TrentonAdams: ^^ bravo
<DanaG> hmm, my ubuntu server, booted from USB, hangs for a good 30 seconds after grub, before actually loading the kernel.
<Phr3d13> is there a desktop recorder in the default repos that can keep up with the compiz cube?
<wechat> kerebrus: Window? Blackbox
<cryptofan> hi cool people! I need a little bit of help with a little project, just a pointer in the right direction :) I'd like to set up a mailing list for distribution of information periodically. Here's the catch. I need to make it so that you must have a password to get into that mailing list. and here's the REAL kicker, I want one-time-use passwords. Who should I talk to? I have a feeling ##linux might not be the right channel for discu
<TrentonAdams> wechat: ?
<coz_> Phr3d13,  well that's a tough one,,,  alot will depend on your system specs,,,  however.. not sure kazam is in the repos,,, gtk-recordmydesktop is
<wechat> TrentonAdams: mdadmin is too hard to me to understand
<KM0201> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu5 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 888 kB
<wechat>  * for
<clueful> trentonadams: which do you think would be better for a small lab ~5 people with ~1TB of data
<coz_> Phr3d13,  not any that  use just a little of the resources ,,, this is one application that is not quite up there yet in my opinion
<Hathadar> I goofed when setting up a program through apt-get.  I try to remove it and install again however it is no longer prompting me for setup information and is using what I previously inputted.  How do I completely purge a program from my machine?
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Well, if you're wanting to make absolutely sure you don't loose anything, rsync would be best.  But, it wouldn't hurt to mirror and do rsync on another drive.
<Phr3d13> coz_, you would recommend getting kazam for trying to record the compiz cube?
<raido> Hathadar: sudo dpkg --purge packagename
<wechat> Hathadar: rm -rf ~/.program
<coz_> Phr3d13,  well actually the best one is just using ffmpeg
<wechat> Hathadar: sudo apt-get purge prgrm
<TrentonAdams> clueful: mirroring drives provides a good way of making sure a dead drive doesn't mess with you too much.  Just remove the dead drive, and add another one when you get it.
<clueful> trentonadams: I think for now the plan is to use just two 2TB drives and keep it relatively simple...probably in two-three years we'll move to some type of NAS system
<nick12524> any assistance?
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Sure.  let me tar up my backup system after removing personally identifiable information.
<Phr3d13> does kazam have a gui?
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Then I'll stick it on the web somewhere.
<Phr3d13> !kazam
<TrentonAdams> clueful: You know shell scripting a bit?
<clueful> trentonadams: so maybe the raid is best for minimizing downtime?
<coz_> Phr3d13,  yes it does  it is very minimalistic however
<Phr3d13> that's ok
<raido> Hathadar: FYI, when you remove a program, the default behavior is to leave behind the config files for that program. Thus the need for the purge options
<kerebrus> wechat no I meant a VM, blackbox seems to be a windows manager.
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Well, mirror is best to minimize downtime.  However, if a hardware failure occurs, and the system doesn't detect it, you could get bad data copied to the other drive.  NOTHING is a substitute for backups.
<wechat> nick12524: throw out the drive
<clueful> trentonadams: I'm generally clueful with shell scripting, etc. but don't know much about linux administration (didn't know mdadm, etc.
<coz_> Phr3d13,  also if you make sure  ffmpeg is installed... sudo apt-get install ffmpeg    a command similar to this one,,, adjusting for your needs,, would work way better than most of the UI  applications for this     ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s 2560x1024 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Well rsync shouldn't be too bad then.
<nick12524> i dont have another one though :/
<clueful> trentonadams: I've used rsync and unison before
<qaz2011> :((((((
<clueful> trentonadams: how would one reconstitute a bad drive with rsync?
<wechat> kerebrus: KVM uses QEMU. QEMU has GUI none? KVM is the most liked by the professionals
<coz_> Phr3d13,  in that command the  "2560x1024 would be a dual monitor set up so you would have to change at the least that resolution setting
<Hathadar> Is NFS the default for shaing files between two linux boxes?
<Gunz4MiPPle> Hathadar: historically, yes
<kerebrus> wechat well im not a proffessional lol kvm has no gui. Im looking for a lightweight VM with a gui.
<wechat> nick12524: SystemRescueCd http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<TrentonAdams> clueful: rsync -avN /source/folder/ /destination/folder
<coz_> kerebrus,  virtualbox    vmware ?
<Gunz4MiPPle> altho it shares drives by mounting them, not files
<TrentonAdams> clueful: literally that simple
<Gunz4MiPPle> it used to be a pain
<TrentonAdams> clueful: the nice backups are more complex, but the restore is simpler.   Also, if you want just a single file, you go grab that one file and put it back in place.
<wechat> kerebrus: KVM is in kernel , it's lightweight
<babu> when i create a db in mysql,where it will be stored
<babu> when i create a db in mysql,where it will be stored
<Gunz4MiPPle> Hathadar: I would just use samba
<Phr3d13> coz_, how would the command go for 1680x1050 resolution outputting to an avi?
<wechat> babu: /var/lib/... ?
<kerebrus> wechat kvm would be nice if it was easier to setup.
<coz_> Phr3d13,  in the command I gave you  replace the 2560x1024  with that resolution
<wechat> kerebrus: ^^
<clueful> trentonadams: so that one just makes the destination folder identical to the source folder?
<AcidRain> so is there no documentation on getting an sms message to show up properly on a cell phone from a computer?
<TrentonAdams> clueful: yes
<AcidRain> like if i email a cell number, trying to text it. how can i get it to show up perfect
<AcidRain> i have accomplished this on android devices.
<AcidRain> and cingular actually.
<AcidRain> but some devices dont want to open the message at all
<clueful> trentonadams: would you recommend just doing that vs. the raid or vs. a more complex rsync protocol which might give you incrementals?
<clueful> trentonadams: my main fear is being able to reconstitute the backup easily in case of failure...
<TrentonAdams> clueful: If you want to do the rsync protocol to another server, you can do that too.  My scripts support anything rsync can, but use rsync as the mechanism.
<Phr3d13> coz_, and how would i stop the recording? terminate it with ctrl+c?
<AcidRain> i just want an email mailed to a cell phone's number show up properly
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Yeah, that one command I gave you would do it.
<coz_> Phr3d13,  ctrl+c  should do it
<TrentonAdams> clueful: I'm talking just data of course.  Server setup is something else.
<Phr3d13> ok
<clueful> trentonadams: it would be local...I guess I'd want it to be scheduled regularly if it were rsync...not an issue with raid I guess
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Though I have recovered an entire system from an rsync backup . :D  But you've got to know how linux works quite a bit for that.
<Phr3d13> coz_, Unknown encoder 'libx264'
<coz_> Phr3d13,  the nice thing about using ffmpeg is that there is no UI taking up any of the resources
<coz_> Phr3d13,  ?? mmm
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Yeah, I put my backups in cronjob.  At work, it's hourly, at home it's twice a day.
<coz_> Phr3d13,  you are on ubuntu 11.04 ...yes?
<clueful> trentonadams: I don't think that's necessary just the data will be fine
<coz_> Phr3d13,  let me check here
<Phr3d13> yup
<clueful> clueful: only thing in the server setup is samba and a few user accounts so that should be ok
<pangthagerous200> This is probably an overly simple question, but where would I go to edit keyboard shortcuts? The show desktop shortcut is a bit clunky for my fingers and I have been using it a lot lately
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Yeah, I would recommend setting up two backups (data folder, and /etc/)
<coz_> Phr3d13,  mm its working here ,,oh!  also   keybaord  "q"  will stop the recording better
<coz_> Phr3d13,  hold on
<Phr3d13> coz_, i have 2 packages showing up libx264-dev and libx264-106
<TrentonAdams> clueful: And if ubuntu, run "dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt" and back that up too.
<clueful> trentonadams: ok do you think that having rsync run on the whole volume every hour (or daily) is bad for the drive?
<coz_> Phr3d13,  do you have all of the codecs installed?
<Phr3d13> i thought so
<coz_> Phr3d13,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TrentonAdams> clueful: no, hard drives last FOREVER. :P
<TrentonAdams> clueful: besides, reads don't tend to wear the drive out much.  It's the writing that does.
<TrentonAdams> clueful: I've only seen the moving parts fail once.
<wechat> pangthagerous200: gnome-system-config
<TrentonAdams> clueful: At least on my systems.  If you're doing lots of servers, it happens regularly.  But for the average joe, you won't see much for dead hard drives.
<Phr3d13> coz_, to install i have to remove 2 packages libavcodec52 and libavutil50
<clueful> trentonadams: sure but I don't want to hasten their death dramatically and also if its constantly backing up it might impact performance...its setup to be a gigabit server and may have data shoved into it pretty quickly so I don't want it to get slowed down much
<coz_> Phr3d13,  did you do the  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<TrentonAdams> clueful: How much ram you have?  If your system is caching, the backups won't even touch your source drive the next time, unless you're using up your ram with other programs.
<Phr3d13> yeah, that's what i'm trying to do, and it told me i hadda remove those two packages
<coz_> Phr3d13,  that's fine  go with it
<TrentonAdams> clueful: besides, hard drives are dirt cheap these days.
<Phr3d13> maybe they're in the meta-package
<wechat> pangthagerous200: gnome-keyboard-properties
<coz_> Phr3d13,  also here is a quick reference for screencasting with ffmpeg   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/ffmpeg
<coz_> Phr3d13,  try the record command on that link as well
<venial> ok i once was running ubuntu, switched to windows, and now back to ubuntu and i can't pickup my extra storage sata drives that were in linux format, i see them in disk utility but i can't mound them
<venial> any suggestions?
<clueful> trentonadams: basically no programs running, its strictly a fileserver...but it probably won't cache the hdd will it? also there will probably be a lot of writes for which it won't help
<Phr3d13> coz_, got it to record... the output is all glitchy
<pangthagerous200> wechat, got it, thanks!
<coz_> Phr3d13,  well if ffpmeg is glitchy I am guessing the gtk-recordmydesktop will be also, however, I would install that and give it a try as well
<wechat> venial: why?
<clueful> trentonadams: so you think the rsync is a better way to go than the raid?
<wechat> pangthagerous200: good
<coz_> Phr3d13,   nvidia card?
<venial> wechat, i tried to mount them in windows with plugins
<venial> etc etc
<venial> and it was fail
<Phr3d13> coz_, yes
<venial> so i said fuck it and went back
<FloodBot1> venial: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wechat> venial: what??? ext2viewer
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Yes, unless you plan on both.  You do not want to lose data because your one drive starts corrupting data before it dies.
<h00k> !language | venial
<venial> yeah some thing along those lines
<ubottu> venial: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Phr3d13> coz_, GeForce 9400 GT
<venial> to be honest i like 10.4 so much i might just stay with it
<coz_> Phr3d13,  ok that may actually be part of the issue,, I have nvidia here as well,, glitchy at best results..however i have seen and talked with people with ati cards  and ffmpeg works like a charm,,, go figure :(
<venial> however i want my data back
<venial> any suggestions?
<clueful> trentonadams: wouldn't you have the same problem with rsync?
<coz_> Phr3d13,  try  gtk-recordmydesktop,, that has a gui and can also be used in terminal as well I believe
<wechat> venial: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<venial> in linux?
<coz_> Phr3d13,  rather recordmydesktop can be used in command line    ,,, gtk-recordmydesktop is the front end to it
<Phr3d13> coz_, you think if i downed the resolution on my screen and the output it would work/look better?
<wechat> venial: nope
<venial> yeah im back in linux
<coz_> Phr3d13,  yes for sure
<wechat> venial: sudo mount
<TrentonAdams> clueful: Only on the "recent" backups.  That's why you keep a few months worth, if you can
<coz_> Phr3d13,   that will always reduce  the glitches
<coz_> Phr3d13,  but not sure how much ,, just experiment with it
<clueful> TrentonAdams: how do you set up rsync to do that?
<coz_> Phr3d13,  I wish you luck on t his one,, I have had none with screencasting on linux
<TrentonAdams> clueful: I'm querying you privately.
<coz_> Phr3d13,  let me take t hat back,, actually ffmpeg on Fedora was remarkable,, so I am not sure what is on Ubuntu causing issues
<h00k> !pm | clueful, TrentonAdams
<ubottu> clueful, TrentonAdams: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TrentonAdams> ubottu: yes, normally, except these are my not so ready for primetime scripts. :P
<ubottu> TrentonAdams: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimubao> how do u rename a file in commandline
<jimubao> ?
<somsip> jimubo: mv thisfile that file
<somsip> jimubo: mv thisfile thatfile
<jimubao> thanks
<Phr3d13> coz_, video still pretty glitchy, gonna hafta just show it to people when they come over
<coz_> Phr3d13,  yeah unless you have an HD video cam :)
<Phr3d13> lol, i wish
<kaNNib^L> i updated my ubuntu natty and then the gnome 3 was loaded i uninstall it and now when i start natty it goes to terminal, how can i go back to normal thing how could i restore it plz help me out
<coz_> Phr3d13,  not sure why in Ubuntu it is very glitchy and on fedora on a lesser nvidia card no glitches at all
<onats> hey guys
<Phr3d13> coz_, i'm finding out more and more that ubuntu is very quirky
<kaNNib^L> plz someone answer me
<kaNNib^L> i updated my ubuntu natty and then the gnome 3 was loaded i uninstall it and now when i start natty it goes to terminal, how can i go back to normal thing how could i restore it plz help me out
<coz_> Phr3d13,  but in the end ,, regardless of which distribution  you play with,, at least in my case,, I come running back to Ubuntu :)
<tyler_d> anyone know anything about boonex dolphin?
<Phr3d13> kaNNib^L, do-release-upgrade?
<cnz> how do I burn a movie dvd in ubuntu, I tried to add the video_ts folder baserp and xfburn but it errors and won't add the folder
<kaNNib^L> mate i dont know terminal commands and now when i start natty it automatically goes to terminal
<kaNNib^L> not normal desktop
<Phr3d13> kaNNib^L, do-release-upgrade
<kaNNib^L> or is it possible to restore or fix it
<coz_> cnz,  are you trying to rip a dvd?
<kaNNib^L> how to do release upgrade
<Phr3d13> kaNNib^L, or maybe sudo do-release-upgrade
<KM0201> cnz: handbrake?  maybe gnomebaker, i'm not sure on that one
<coz_> cnz,     http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/08/how-to-burn-video_ts-folders-to-playable-dvds-in-ubuntu-with-k3b/
<kaNNib^L> is it ogin to fix up natty?
<coz_> cnz,  the problem using k3d on ubuntu with Unity which gnome,, many kde libraries and dependencies will also be installed
<coz_> which is gnome rather
<jeffgibbs> Hello!
<cnz> thanks goz
<cnz> coz*
<coz_> cnz,   dont take that one link as the final word   try searcing for this   ,, I am sure there are many posts about it
<coz_> cnz,   example search string   Ubuntu burn movie dvd
<cnz> yeah that's what I am doing
<cnz> seeing k3d being a good one to use
<coz_> cnz,  but remember that is most likely going to install a minimum of about 150 megs of extra kde libraries etc
<tauntaun> 11.04 is not making me happy...
<coz_> cnz,   lucky if it is less
<cnz> coz_: yeah im seeing that now as it's installing lol
<cnz> no worries
<coz_> cnz,  it wont do anything to the system generally,, I often have kde applications on gnome
<cnz> aahh ok cool
<cnz> ty for all the tips
<wechat> k3b is fine!
<wechat> * wechat is fine <= shut up
<babu> how to chat a new user in empathy that is not in contacts
<wechat> babu add him
<coz_> babu,  I am not sure I dont use empathy ...sorry
<babu> can i add him by empathy
<wechat> babu: use pidginho
<optimad> hey guys really basic question, If i upgrade from 'upgrade manager d' from 10.04 to 11.04, will all my compiz and internet /drivers all still stay and work?
<optimad> I'm on a laptop and it took me awhile to get things running like internet, etc
<cryptodira> is there a way to make 10.10 recognize and external (to the laptop) monitor (hdmi) that is added (plugged in) while 10.10 is running..... instead of making the connection and then having to reboot 10.10 ??   if so, how is that accomplished?
<ghosTM55> hi all, any guy here using product design software in Ubuntu? any good one in Linux?
<optimad> ghosTM55, google alternative linux programs ors omething and they should have categories for design etc..
<optimad> If you upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04, are all your settings preserved such as internet drivers, graphic drivers, etc????
<no-body> rre
<nit-wit> optimad, should be but you can back all that up including imaging 10.04 just to be safe.
<agronholm> hi -- how can I switch from generic kernels to server kernels? for some reason my server has a generic kernel instead of the server one
<Internetpc> hi......I want to open a folder in terminal...pl tell me how to do it.....Thanx in advance.
<agronholm> Internetpc: in a gnome/unity session?
<Internetpc> gnome
<agronholm> ok you want to open a folder window from terminal?
<cryptodira> is there a way to make 10.10 recognize an external (to the laptop) monitor (hdmi) that is added (plugged in) while 10.10 is running..... instead of making the connection and then having to reboot 10.10 ??   if so, how is that accomplished?
<wechat> Internetpc: ls folder
<Internetpc> <agronholm> : actually there is an option in the right click meny "OPEN IN TERMINAL' which is missing in one of my lappy....
<agronholm> oh so you want to open a terminal?
<agronholm> and not a folder?
<babu> gwibber s not workin properly...wat's the reason
<optimad> nit-wit, what do i use to make an image of my current ubuntu install
<JohanSJA> where can I get information about Ubuntu minimum system requirement?
<optimad> JohanSJA, ubuntu website would be ur best bet
<wechat> Infernet: nautilus-open-terminal package
<Internetpc> <agronholm> : wait a min
<dli> cryptodira, yes, run xrandr or preferences display/monitors
<dli> JohanSJA, what's your system?
<Infernet> wechat: ?
<nit-wit> optimad, I use clonezilla,  http://clonezilla.org/
<jen> has anyone successfully installed  wacom tablet software?
<wechat> Infernet: aptitude search nautilus
<cryptodira> dli, prefs for display shows ONLY the laptop monitor....the option for the second monitor is greyed out....  is xrandr run from the cli?
<Infernet> wechat: ok (?)
<wombatman> anyone know a way to convert a file to text?
<wombatman> it should have been text to begin with but i can't view it without a text editor
<dli> cryptodira, yes, try xrandr from cli
<babu> fb is blocked in my office...how can i access it..please tell any way and not advice
<jen> rename it?
<wombatman> that doesn't work
<wechat> Infernet:  aptitude show nautilus-open-terminal
<jen> oh!! I know this!
<wechat> wombatman: what file?
<jen> put an s in front of (https) <--- like so
<Infernet> wechat: ok thx (?????)
<wombatman> it's a cheat file for a game
<jen> really?
<Internetpc> <agronholm> :     When I click open in terminal fir a folder , it open like this.. "    d_atharva@Atharva:~/Desktop/Folder Name $  "
<optimad> nit-wit,  seems complex for a noob like me what do u say about doing tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  and just backup "/" and then restore all
<jen> babu it doesnt work?
<babu> fb is blocked in my office\
<wechat> wombatman: hexdump -bc file
<optimad> babu, ask your workplace why it is blocked they will find out and fire you
<jen> have you tried using securty site?
<nit-wit> optimad, I rarely use the cli for this so others can confirm that.;)
<wombatman> thanks
<jen> that is true XD
<optimad> nit-wit, isnt there some program that will make an image and burn it onto dvd/cd thats not livecd etc
<coz_> optimad,  I believe  remastersys
<cryptodira> dli, this does nothing for bringing the hdmi monitor online.... 10.10 is NOT seeing it..... xrandr does show the current settings for the laptop monitor
<Internetpc> <agronholm> : " $ "  sign  is afterthe location of folder
<nit-wit> optimad, yes but on a fresh install a cd only holds 700mb. I use grsync a gui of rsync for home.
<optimad> coz_,  sweet will check it out
<nit-wit> optimad, I have multiple HD so I save to them.
<dli> cryptodira, does xrandr show HDMI?
<optimad> nit-wit, yea i can save to external hd too but want a program that i can use not livecd to boot into etc and create backup
<coz_> optimad,  you want a backup application?
<coz_> optimad,  ghost4linux  if so
<wechat> optimad: PING
<webmasterzerox> Hey guys I'm kinda new to irc what's a good channel to start in?
<owner> how can i read a ppt in the xubuntu
<wechat> owner: libreoffice
<optimad> coz_, im on 10.04 and i have compiz and my network drivers and graphic drivers setup all is working fine but i want to upgrade to 11.04 by using the update-manager-d and was wondering if my stuff will all work once hte upgrade is done or if ill have to redo everything
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to configure the virtualbox PPA manually ?
<owner> is any other like abiword can do a good job about ppt
<Internetpc> <wechat> : I want to open like this in terminal  "d_atharva@Atharva:~/Desktop/Folder Name $  "..
<optimad> coz_,  so ppl recommended i backup first so now iw as asking what i would use to backup all my settings, remastersys i just read doesnt backup drivers only settings/files etc
<coz_> optimad,  ah ok,, well first ,, I never recommend an "upgrade"  generally only clean installs,, however ,if your only options is an upgrade,, then a ghosted image of what you have now using ghost4linux  might be an options if things dont go well with the upgrade
<jen> wait...what does natty even mean?
<wechat> Infernetpc: xdg-open
<jen> (I cannot look it up on dictionary at the moment)
<optimad> jen natural
<wechat> Internetpc: nautilus lalllal_directory
<optimad> jen,  natty peanut butter ftw
<jen> means natural?
<jen> XD
<wechat> jen: fish
<somsip> "well dressed" surely?
<optimad> jen, sure does
<jen> <__> which one
<optimad> coz_,  aight will check it out
<wechat> jen: narwahl
<coz_> optimad,  personally , I wou ld back up all settings,,  email,,, bookmarks,,, any      appliation settings as well
<optimad> would ghost4linux do all that
<jen> I know what a narwal is
<jen> unicorns vs narwals!
<coz_> optimad,  if you have a free dropbox account, ,it would be an easy task backing up settings to that
<wechat> naughty nymph?
<optimad> coz_,  sure do...but main prob im worried about is drivers for internet etc i honestly forgot how i even got it working and wuld be a hassle to get into it again on 11.04
<Internetpc> wechat : the dollar sign $ is after the location of the directory .  eg. d_atharva@Atharva:~/Desktop/Folder Name $
<coz_> optimad,  something like aptoncd will back up,, I believe the applications you have installed, but I have not used that so not sure
<jen> XD
<jen> they need to make the next version peculiar panda
<coz_> optimad,  oh !!! understood!   wireless?
<optimad> yes
<wechat> Internetpc: nautilus directory\$
<coz_> optimad,  I have heard some people complain that wireless worked in lucid but not natty
<optimad> coz_,  spent days making it work :(
<derpadong> Is there a program to combine my free space with my ubuntu partition?
<coz_> optimad,   i would ghost the image just in case,, this way if it doesnt work y ou can simply reinstall the image
<nit-wit> optimad, broadcom?
<optimad> yes
<nit-wit> optimad, I will try and find that helpful wiki.)
<coz_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<coz_> gah
<jen> can my nickname be supersquishycottonfluffysocks?
<coz_> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<gerzel> How much does a shadowrun cost?
<gerzel> mav/never mind
<twister004> hi  guys.. how can I access the grub boot screen during bootup?
<optimad> jen, how about umadbrah
<wechat> shift
<cryptodira> dli, it does NOT show hdmi.... it will if i reboot with the hdmi monitor hooked up and powered up.... this is what i am trying to solve.... how to make 10.10 see it as an addition with 10.10 already running.
<wechat> jen: how about nick LinusTorwalds?
<jen> naaahhh how about orlyyahrly
<optimad> nit-wit,  thanks would save me pulling a few hair out
<optimad> jen,  how about ChiggaBrahYouMad
<Internetpc> wechat : not working ..
<dli> cryptodira, what's your video card?
<wechat> Internetpc: why?
<jen> naahh tiggaplease
<wechat> Internetpc: nautilus "directory$"
<Internetpc> Wechat : It says 'Could not find "/home$". pl. chech the spelling and try again'
<cryptodira> dli,  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<wechat> Internetpc: What is the full path??? "nautilus ~"
<wechat> nautilus "home$"
<Internetpc> Yes...it can be..
<babu> opfour, will u shut your ***
<cryptodira> dli, 10.10 only on an toshiba amd/64 system...
<WarOp> Is anyone familiar with port forwarding, Question? I have 2 interfaces on one PC which one goes to internet one goes to second computer, Internet is working on PC, but not on second computer. I can ping each computer and it works but not internet
<WarOp> but no internet
<nit-wit> optimad, here are two the first is the main one I think. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access  --->http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<optimad> nit-wit, thx bro
<nit-wit> optimad, no problem.;)
<wechat> WarOp: man iptables
<OerHeks> !ics | WarOp
<ubottu> WarOp: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<MrTurnabout> HEy
<MrTurnabout> I need a question answered. Can anyone help?
<yagoo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrTurnabout> Thank you.
<yagoo> MrTurnabout, yes. < is that your answer?
<MrTurnabout> I'm trying to install Ragnarok Online, but it's on a private server. Whenever I start it up on PlayOnLinix it won't start at all. What can I do?
<truepurple> Could I use a NTSF partition for home?
<pinoyskull-> where can i download kernel image for use on EC2?
<cryptodira> dli, thank you for your effort and time.
<maslen21> In the ubuntu wiki, how can I escape a character, so I can include something like a caret (^) in the text?
<MrTurnabout> Still not working
<wechat> maslen21: &34;
<yagoo> maslen21, bash ?
<yagoo> MrTurnabout
<wechat> maslen21: &#94;
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to configure the PPA virtualbox ??
<MrTurnabout> @yagoo
<wechat> maslen21: http://www.degraeve.com/reference/specialcharacters.php
<MrTurnabout> ><;;
<yagoo> MrTurnabout, that's really anything to do with linux.. you should consult the team that wraps Windows on Linux
<yagoo> MrTurnabout, anything not to do with.
<nit-wit> tucemiux, are you using the ose or puel ?
 * yagoo says for any working Windows apps on Linux.. to check public compatibility lists online wherever they may be
<chipmonk> join #wine
<nit-wit> tucemiux, the puel has usb use and will stay updated as oracle releases them, it is downloaded from their site I wouldn't bother with the ppa
 * maslen21 needs to figure out the rules for ssh access
<maslen21> for allowing ssh access*
<Snarsh> is the best way to enable userdir to be usable in apache2.conf by creating a symlink to the mod_userdir in the mods-enabled directory?
<yagoo> Snarsh, ~/public_html ?
<Snarsh> yeah
<yagoo> Snarsh, ~/public_html should not be a symlink
<Snarsh> no, i'm trying to use "UserDir enabled; UserDir public_html" in apache2.conf but it tells me the module isn't loaded
<yagoo> Snarsh, that's an apache question.. the module is somethin<>user*  look in your conf and restart the server
<chipmonk> need to set download directory in newsbin pro running under wine attempt path but newsbin just zombies
<yagoo> chipmonk, another Windows on Linux is not a Linux question.
<chipmonk> thank you
<yagoo> &(or whomever is asking for wine help.. it's not linux)
<chipmonk> bye
<yagoo> chipmonk, you type "/" in front of join to do the command
<yagoo> ,/join <#channel> (without comma)
<Snarsh> seeing as apache.conf loads *.conf and *.load from the mods-enabled directory, and all files in the mods-enabled directory are symlinks to the mods-available directory, i'm guessing that it does make the most sense to create a symlink to the mod_userdir.load and mod_userdir.conf in the mods-enabled directory and apache2.conf will be able to use the UserDir command. also httpd told me this was a os specific question and told me to c
<yagoo> Snarsh, what's the name of your userdir module?
<yagoo>  " mod_userdir.load " ?
<nick12524> still having trouble
<nick12524> i went into the bios settigns
<nick12524> and the bios shows thats theres a sata hard drive there
<nick12524> but i cant put it in the boot order
<nick12524> only the 2 cd drives
<nick12524> and realtek boot manager
<yagoo> nick12524, nothing we can do. maybe try updating the bios with your manufacturer..
<nick12524> i looked up the bios to reflash
<nick12524> but all they have is a .exe
<nick12524> and your suppost to run it from windows and then restart
<yagoo> nick12524, you're trying to boot from cd? have you tried the bootmenu shortkey on boot?
<Snarsh> turns out its userdir.load and userdir.conf in the mods-available directory, i tried the symlinks and the server restart worked
<nick12524> no
<nick12524> i installed linux
<nick12524> there was no operating system before
<yagoo> nick12524, i have no idea if there's one.. sometimes it's mentioned as soon as u turn on the machine.. if there's one.. it may be f11
<nick12524> i didnt have one
<nick12524> then i put linux on
<nick12524> the hard drive is healthy and it installed fine
<nick12524> but i cant boot from the drive now
<yagoo> nick12524, check ur bios manual.. nothing we can do.. unless u post ur motherboard make.. someone here might be able to help you
<yagoo> Snarsh, I don't know if the module can work against a userdir being a symlink.. first try it working without the symlink.
<nick12524> its a navidia
<yagoo> you mean nvidia?
<yagoo> that still isn't a make.
<yagoo> If one says intel. That's not good enough.
<nick12524> nvidia 680i lt
<nick12524> ecs nvidia 680i lt
<wechat> help "jack server is not running or cannot be started"
<nick12524> random but is there anyway to get empathy to stop showing how joined and left the room?
<pdrm> \join#tehlug
<yagoo> nick12524, ecs ?
<nick12524> thats the board i have
<nick12524> ecs nvidia 680i lt
<nick12524> its in a gateway fx540b
<vivekimsit> How can i set the system variable in ubuntu?
<yagoo> nick12524, what website are u referring for the bios?
<vivekimsit> set var=value not working
<nick12524> gateways support pages
<yagoo> nick12524, can u paste the url?
<nick12524> http://support.gateway.com/s/MOTHERBD/ECS/4006249R/4006249Rnv.shtml
<nick12524> i could reflash it
<nick12524> but only from a bootable cd
<nick12524> and they expect the bios to be updated from inside windows
<nick12524> witch i dont have
<vivekimsit>  How can i set the system variable in ubuntu?
<wechat> vivekimsit: facepalm
<YellowGTO> Hey
<wechat> vivekimsit: VARIABLE=value
<wechat> vivekimsit: env
<YellowGTO> Anyone want to help me? I can not unmute the mic in Ubuntu 11.04
<YellowGTO> I've tried everything lol
<yagoo> nick12524, are you using 1.00R as the bios version?
<vivekimsit> webchat:thknx! but can u gimme an example ..?
<yagoo> nick12524, y/n ?
<nick12524> thats what i would like to put on it
<nick12524> i dont know whats on it currently
<nick12524> i dont think it has ever been updated or reflashed
<frankbro> Hi. With ATI proprietary driver enabled, whenever I try to change the display from clone to multi-desktop, when I reboot the computer, it's back to clone. Anyone have an idea why ?
<yagoo> nick12524, the .exe has a zip header..
<nick12524> ?
<nick12524> inside the zip
<yagoo> nick12524, i can make u an iso if u want
<wechat> vivekimsit: PATH=$PATH:/home/vivekimsit/bin && export PATH
<nick12524> is a redme and such
<nick12524> then an exe
<nick12524> but that would be awesome
<derpadong> Hey you guys, how much space should I use for ubuntu partition?
<yagoo> nick12524, there's a dos folder
<wechat> vivekimsit: or add them into ~/.bashrc
<yagoo> nick12524, pretty much u make a msdos622 disk image that contains the .rom and flash.exe utility
<vivekimsit> webchat: thnkx :)
<YellowGTO> No one knows how to unmute the mic :-O
<YellowGTO> ?
<yagoo> nick12524, then u burn a cd with the disk-floppy emulation mode..
<nick12524> that was quite a mouthfull for me haha
<nit-wit> derpadong, Natty needs 4 gigs to install what do you need?
<yagoo> nick12524, if u burn the cd.. u see no files.. but if u look in special properties u'll see a bootdisk image in the bootsector for the cd
<yagoo> nick12524, does this make sense?
<derpadong> I was just asking. So 20GB's sound good? lol
<nick12524> sort of
<vivekimsit> webcaht: what is the diff btw the shell variable and the environment variable?
<nick12524> your not putting the files on to be taken off
<nit-wit> derpadong, plenty for the OS.
<nick12524> but to be run from
<Habeeb> Does anyone else have issues viewing certain flash content under ubuntu?
<derpadong> Okay
<yagoo> nick12524, u make a bootcd.. but dunno if u want me to wrap one up..
<derpadong> How much do you have for the OS?
<yagoo> nick12524, u have a cd burner? (the output will be about 2 meg)
<nick12524> i would have no clue how to
<nick12524> yes i have a burner
<yagoo> nick12524, u know how to burn .iso ?
<OerHeks> YellowGTO, open terminal : alsamixer and press M for mute/unmute
<nit-wit> derpadong, I have W7,XP,Natty,Oneric,and debian on a 169 gig hd.
<nick12524> yes
<nick12524> and i know how to boot from a cd
<nit-wit> *160
<yagoo> nick12524, i'll make one.. it'll be about 2-5 mins..
<derpadong> Ah
<yagoo> :P
<nick12524> thats more than awesome :)
<nit-wit> derpadong, all about even.
<wechat> nick12524: solved?
<nick12524> hopefully
<wechat> nick12524: what was? ^)
<derpadong> Whats Oneric?
<YellowGTO> OerHeks, nothing
<derpadong> o.o
<YellowGTO> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04
<YellowGTO> The program loads
<nit-wit> derpadong, I actually use the computers for OS's and externals to hold most data.
<nick12524> well im going to reflash and hope that it will be able to boot from the hard drive after that
<vivekimsit> webchat: can u pls tell me th diff btw the env variable and the shell variable?
<YellowGTO> But I unmuted everything
<YellowGTO> Mics still muted
<wechat> launch my jack server pleeeesee!
<derpadong> nit-wit, is Oneric the next ubuntu release?
<nit-wit> derpadong, yeah, it is Unity as of now, but the login looks like gnome3, at least on mine.
<wechat> vivekimsit: nothing.
<derpadong> eh, unity hates my video card lol
<YellowGTO> Any other ideas OerHeks ?
<vivekimsit> webchat: but i read that when we write var=val the its the shell variable but when we do export var it becomes env variable ..totally confused :(
<wechat> vivekimsit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environment_variable#Examples_of_Unix_environment_variables
<vivekimsit> webcaht:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<wechat> vivekimsit: environs are builtin, others are made by you, to keep them write them into your ~/.bashrc
<vivekimsit> webchat: ok ,thnkx
<nick12524> when do you think youll be able to get a linux disk in best buy?
<nick12524> think it will ever happen?
<OerHeks> YellowGTO, i 'm sorry, if unmute does not work, are you on a laptop with a special FN function key for sound & mic ?
<nit-wit> derpadong, you might try the xswat ppa, or the xorg-edgers fresh X crack ppa
<derpadong> Why nit-wit?
<nit-wit> derpadong, they have driver packages not in the regular repos for graphic cards.
<nit-wit> derpadong, if you use Ubuntu Tweak there is a ppa remover that will basically remove stuf installed that you don't want in the end, makes it fairly easy.
<r500> while installing complete updates, the update installation doesnt proceed. it gets stuck
<YellowGTO> OerHeks, i'm on a desktop
<wechat> vivekimsit: env variable == shell variable none?
<YellowGTO> Using G930 Logitech USB headset
<derpadong> my drive is open sourced
<r500> any idea, how do i skipit?
<derpadong> driver*
<YellowGTO> Everything works perfectly fine other then unmuting the headset
<Wowzamo> so thats how /network works xD
<Wowzamo> good evening all
<wechat> Wowzamo: evening O_O Morning I wanna slrrp
<nit-wit> derpadong, I have been lucky in the graphic cards area no nvidia.;)
<vivekimsit> webchat: can u explain..?
<derpadong> nit-wit, i have an intel plus this thing is like 7 years old lol
<Wowzamo> lol
<JdGordon> how do i remap the browsernext/prev keyboard buttons to something useful? I want to map it to alt-left/right
<wechat> vivekimsit: wechat What?
<YellowGTO> Amazing
<YellowGTO> Shitty gnome 3 has crashed
<YellowGTO> halfway
<YellowGTO> LoL
<Wowzamo> anyone available to help me out?
<nit-wit> derpadong, I have a thinkpad a21m must be at least 7 years old, loaned it to a nieghbor, with free wifi.)
<derpadong> lol
<derpadong> ah
<derpadong> Well, Ive got the cr-48. What not? lol
<derpadong> now*
<wechat> vivekimsit: read there  http://shorl.com/jojabobrosima
<derpadong> nit-wit, dont be jealous lol
<vivekimsit> webchat: also the shell variable is local for the shell instance
<derpadong> So what irc app is everyone using? lol
<Snarsh> pidgin
<Wowzamo> irssi
<wechat> vivekimsit: a don't know exactly but without export command it will disappear after closing bash yes
<derpadong> Pidgin has issues fyi
<nit-wit> derpadong, lol
<Snarsh> any issues that stand out? i mostly only use pidgin because it works alongside other im clients i use
<derpadong> they NEVER fixed those dang irc bugs in pidgin
<yagoo> pidgin was never a good irc client imho.. it's good for the rest of im protocols though
<wechat> vivekimsit: (add) export VAR=var (read) echo $VAR (delete) unset VAR
<twister004> hi guys... I have an asus 1215 series laptop... I have installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop i386.... The touchpad behaves fine most of the time but every now and then it starts to behave erratically... If I need to slide towards the left, the pointer comes back to the right side.... this problem resurfaces after some days... it's random.. .can sombody help please?
<r500> how to skip a single package(since it is not getting updated?)
<derpadong> agreed. pidgin can do the rest right but fails short of good on irc
<vivekimsit> webchat: when i export the variable and close the shell then its gone...?why?
<Wowzamo> does anyone else find empathy pretty lame?
<Wowzamo> i hate having to open another window to turn on/off accounts
<derpadong> twister004, update the system lol
<wechat> r500: aptitude forget-new
<twister004> derpadong.... how do I do that?... you mean a distro upgrade?
<derpadong> Yeah
<twister004> derpadong... can you helpo me with the commands?
<derpadong> With a distro upgrade comes better things
<wechat> Wowzamo: empathy is the best of worth!
<Wowzamo> whys that?
<twister004> derpadong... this is an LTS version
<derpadong> LTS = long term service
<twister004> which means I get a long term support right?
<twister004> security updates....
<derpadong> You can switch it to normal
<twister004> ye
<twister004> derpadong.. .is that a good thing?
<ZiRiu> LTS is only good for servers imo
<Wowzamo> wechat: whys that?
<derpadong> If you switch to normal, you can upgrade the distro
<KM0201> ZiRiu: or in some sort of enterprise environment, where you're maintaining a ton of machines
<idlemind> ubuntu 11.04 has anyone else issues with Unity (nvidia proprietary drivers) and dual screens locking up shortly after login?
<tewa> how can i change loginscreen in ubuntu 10.04 with latest login screen?
<nit-wit> tewa, latest?
<twister004> derpadong.. can I just run "apt-get upgrade"?... im not sure of the command
<tewa> nit-wit:yes
<derpadong> yes twister
<twister004> or ..."apt-get dist-upgrade"...
<nit-wit> tewa, I mean what is the latest.
<derpadong> I believe tha is the command
<idlemind> apt-get dist-upgrade is the correct command
<derpadong> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<idlemind> * yes sudo
<derpadong> lol
<derpadong> everyone keeps forgetting sudo
<derpadong> Gosh
<wechat> vivekimsit: add them to /etc/environment                 then do "source /etc/environment"
<twister004> :D
<idlemind> o sudo my dearest i shall never forget thee again
<derpadong> I wonder If Google OS uses sudo lol
<tewa> nit-wit: i mean with new graphics
<nit-wit> twister004,  derpadong if you change the software sources to regular and run a update the next 10.10 will show in the update manager.
<nit-wit> tewa, is this something you know exits are a whim?
<derpadong> Yeah
<nit-wit> *exists
<derpadong> Or he could get the iso for 11.04 and use it as a upgrade source lol
<yagoo> derpadong, gOs is meant to use google online stuff.. not much of an os..
<tewa> nit-wit:just iam new to ubuntu and i  would like to change the login screen with nay theme login screen
<nit-wit> you can upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04
<derpadong> You do know that they have a terminal setup under it with bash, yes?
<idlemind> anyone else find it annoying that when you maximize a window in unity you get the menu bar and everything merged into top bar but it often goes transparent or am i just old school that i'd like to see my current applications menu all the time it is current for?
<nit-wit> tewa, for a easy gui Ubuntu tweak has a app to put what you want there, as far as a picture.
<rabbit1> having problem connecting wireless internet from ubuntu 9.10. kindly help
<derpadong> yagoo, what do you think Im using atm while my system does some tricks
<yagoo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vivekimsit> webchat: what does source /etc/environment do?
<derpadong> ?
<nit-wit> rabbit1, can you tell us your card
<tewa> nit-wit :so how can i use that tell me
<twister004> derpadong:... I ran the command... the /etc/issue file still shows ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<rabbit1> nit-wit: how to find that,?
<nit-wit> tewa, ubuntu tweak has a ppa..http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/ubuntu-tweak-stable/     add it to the apt/sources.list do a update then install it and look in the menu.
<derpadong> nit-wit, help twister while I fix my install atm lol please
<vivekimsit> webchat: what does source /etc/environment do?
<wechat> vivekimsit: read the file into memory
<vivekimsit> webchat:ok...
<rabbit1> nit-wit: u there?
<wechat> vivekimsit: or /etc/profile
<vivekimsit> webchat: so if i change the /etc/environment then save it then also the change will not be applied until i do source right?
<Guest99024> HI all
<Guest99024> first time I've ever opened IRC chat
<wechat> vivekimsit: or /etc/bash.bashrc
<twister004> darpadong: looks like dist-upgrade upgraded it from 10.04.2 to 10.04.3... is this fine?
<Guest99024> just trying to familiarize myself with the controls
<yagoo> vivekimsit, /etc/environment may be overwritten may package update?
<HackerII> cyall, be good
<wechat> vivekimsit: probably yes, source is usefull to load the chages  imidiatelly
<twister004> derpadong: should I upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04?
<kaNNib^L> when i start ubuntu it goes to terminal how can i get my desktop back
<cepayet_> ctrl+alt+F7 ?
<derpadong> twister, if you wish but they say good things come with the new distro
<r500> wechat:  i want to skip the package, as its stuck now at upgrade
<wechat> http://numberformat.wordpress.com/2010/01/24/setting-environment-variables-in-ubuntu/
<wechat> r500: so block
<kaNNib^L> when i start ubuntu it goes to terminal how can i get my desktop back
<vivekimsit> webchat: headbang !!! i did the changes in the /etc/environment and then source /etc/environment ...no result..try it..
<wechat> r500: aptitude  forbid-version
<twister004> derpadong... I upgraded from 10.04.2 to 10.04.3.... the issue is still there... can you help?
<yagoo> kaNNib^L, why would it?
<wechat> vivekimsit: http://numberformat.wordpress.com/2010/01/24/setting-environment-variables-in-ubuntu/
<yagoo> kaNNib^L, you uninstalled alot of graphic stuff?
<wechat> vivekimsit: use ~/.bashrc
<kaNNib^L> i updated natty from ubuntu tweak
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: if you run: startx   do you get a desktop?
<kaNNib^L> it makes it like gnome 3
<wechat> r500: something like that but i never use it
<kaNNib^L> so i uninstalled couple of things to make it fine
<kaNNib^L> and now when i start it
<kaNNib^L> it goes to terminal no desktop
<yagoo> kaNNib^L, do you get the graphical logon screen?
<yagoo> oh
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: Natty uses unity. Not gnome3
<kaNNib^L> nope
<kaNNib^L> i know
<yagoo> kaNNib^L, nope to me or ActionParsnip ?
<kaNNib^L> i just upgraded gnome
<kaNNib^L> nope to ActionParsnip
<wechat> kaNNib^L: runlevel
<vivekimsit> webchat : u know what happened ? i did the changes by setting the user as root because the /etc/environment is not ediatble by the normal user so the changes r there for the root user only..
<vivekimsit> webacht: it works when i change to the root
<kaNNib^L> now how to get desktop and fix it up if i will reinstall i will loose heaps of data
<wechat> kaNNib^L: dmesg
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: then you should ask in #gnome Gnome3 isn't supported here, nor is it stable in Natty
<kaNNib^L> i dont want gnome3
<wechat> vivekimsit: hope it helps
<kaNNib^L> i just want my desktop back
<Aranel> need help about an advanced issue: my hdd is falling apart but my Linux installation on it is still intact and fully working, I want to move it to another hdd (bought today, empty), how can I do?
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: you won't use any data as you have a backup, right...
<vivekimsit> webchat : ok!
<wechat> Aranel: PING
<jn00gs> hello
<Aranel> wechat: ping?
<kaNNib^L> i do not have backup ActionParsnip
<kaNNib^L> i want to see desktop how i can see it?
<wechat> Aranel: http://ping.windowsdream.com/ PING - Ping Is Not Ghost
<kaNNib^L> i tried live cd to copy my data but its not opening any drive
<r500> wechat:  like we use ctrl+c to cancel the execution; is there something similar keys combinations?
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: you can install ppa-purge and remove the gnome3 ppa, it should then reinstall the packages you updated
<wechat> r500: ohhhhhhhhhhh a lot!!!!
<kaNNib^L> action how?
<wechat> r500: i do not know where are they in english
<wechat> r500: it's a good question ^)
<Aranel> wechat: does it just move data, or makes the OS actually functional on the new hdd?
<etiainen> does anyone know if there are gedit environment variables anymore? something along the lines of currentdocument path?
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: if you don't have a backup then your data is of no value to you. Drive motors can and do fail. No amount of software will get it back if it mechanically dies
<r500> wechat: huh..??
<wechat> r500: Ready?
<twister004> hi guys... im running a gnome environment... can I have kcm-touchpad package installed?
<wechat> r500: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_(Unix_shell)#Keyboard_shortcuts
<kaNNib^L> ActionParsnip from terminal how to start desktop?
<wechat> etiainen: gedit add command in menu you will see variables
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: get a wired link if you use wireless and its not connected, you can then install ppa-purge at cli. Look into its syntax on how to use it, its very similar to add-apt-repository
<wechat> kaNNib^L: startx, xinit, gdm, ...
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: startx  will give a desktop, all being well
<kaNNib^L> ok thanks
<etiainen> wechat:  which menu?
<r500> wechat:  aw .. thnx but guess these  are shell commands...
<ActionParsnip> kaNNib^L: do yourself a favour, get a backup regime
<wechat> etiainen: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins/Snippets at the bottom $GEDIT_SELECTED_TEXT - The currently selected text and so on
<kaNNib^L> ok
<kaNNib^L> thanks for ur help guys let me check
<etiainen> wechat: thanks
<wechat> etiainen: extensions or plugins in preferences -> use snippets -> then add new or edit
<wechat> r500: what commands do u want?
<r500> wechat:  thing is that some1 else is doing that update & install.. i dont know what exactly he is doing and all.
<ActionParsnip> Twister004: give it a go. Its free to try and can be re
<ActionParsnip> Removed
<wechat> r500: Ctrl+Z to suspend, "ps aux" to see processes, "top" for processes
<r500> wechat:  anywasy leave that.. thanks for the help.. hav to get busy wit some work
<rabbit1> having problem connecting wireless network, it says connected, but internet doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> twister004: could always create a virtual system to test.
<vivekimsit> webchat : do u use vi..?
<r500> he is stuck in between... while installing packges, one of the package installation gets stuck
<twister004> ActionParsnip... I installed it and uninstallted it... my touchpad still works... probably fdue to the synaptics drivers... the Xorg.0.log file shows to synaptics related errors... but my touchpad is still baehaving oddly... the pointer doesnt work as per my dierections...
<wechat> r500: ps aux | grep upgrade
<ActionParsnip> R500: try: ps -ef | grep username
<ActionParsnip> twister004: what make and model system?
<wechat> vivekimsit: it's tricky, see there http://ontwik.com/tools/vim-from-novice-to-professional-by-derek-wyatt-p1/ , i prefer nano
<r500> ActionParsnip:  wechat ok..
<twister004> ActionParsnip: it's an Asus 1215 series laptop...
<ActionParsnip> R500: ps also can show processes from one user but i don't know it so I just use grep ;)
<st47> ps -u username
<vivekimsit> webchat: ok ! thanks i will see it
<wechat> r500: ps aux | grep apt
<ActionParsnip> twister004: any bugs reported for the model?
<wechat> vivekimsit: ok
<twister004> ActionParsnip... how can I find out?
<r500> wechat:  ok..
<wechat> r500: so u want to stop apt-get?
<Aranel> I want to move my Ubuntu installation from one hdd to another and use it there, would cp -ax / /media/newhdd work?
<idlemind> aranel will you be booting from the other hdd only?
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<wechat> Aranel: better dd ^_^ but even better to use specual apps
<NielsMkn> KDE on ubuntu is awesome!! Better than unity for sure :P
<Noor_egy>  hello i just recovered my boot grup after installing windows and now there is screen in the begining to give me choice between ubuntu and windows but when i try to log to windows it dont log to it
<Aranel> idlemind: yes
<yagoo> Aranel, it's not easy..
<Aranel> wechat: special apps?
<wechat> Aranel: to copy?
<yagoo> Aranel, maybe use a tool like clonezilla
<wechat> yayayya
<wechat> They know :)
<wechat> yagoo: thx
<Noor_egy> hello i just recovered my boot grup after installing windows and now there is screen in the begining to give me choice between ubuntu and windows but when i try to log to windows it dont log to it ???
<r500> wechat:  i want to skip just the one package(since installations is stuck at that package)  out of severals packages
<yagoo> Noor_egy, maybe it's trying to boot from the wrong partition
<idlemind> clonezilla or some clone utility is your best bet as far as ease goes
<wechat> Noor_egy: chainloader +1
<yagoo> Noor_egy, try booting off any other ntfs partition (this system reserved ntfs partition may be about 100-300 megs-- this is likely the one)
<Aranel> wechat: yagoo: clonezilla.org doesnt work for me.
<wechat> r500: you can do with aptitude i guess but never did it myself
<Aranel> can't I just copy everything from one hdd to another?
<G00053> how do i put libusb 1.0-0 ver 2:1.0.8-2 on lucid i386 when http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libusb+1.0-0
<wechat> Aranel: I only know PING
<Noor_egy> yagoo what do u mean
<tamran> Hello all.  I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and wanted to try installing an older kernel version
<wechat> Aranel: or PartImage or likely
<r500> wechat: ok will giv a try to it
<tamran> is there an easy way to do this with PPA's?
<wechat> r500: google it I don't wanna lie caus i don't know exactly
<wechat> r500: or google "apt pinning"
<yagoo> r500, try using aptitude to "hold" the package.
<Aranel> wechat: can you give me the steps to use it for my purpose? download it, copy it to usb-fdd, boot it and..?
<Noor_egy> wechat: this order dont work
<wechat> Aranel: I only know SystemRescueCd or TrinityKit LiveCd ^)
<wechat> Noor_egy: what?
<Noor_egy> (07:54:28 AM) wechat: Noor_egy: chainloader +1
<wechat> Noor_egy: oh sorry ^)
<Noor_egy> no propleme
<wechat> Noor_egy: something like two-three commands
<NielsMkn> guys how do I create a launcher on my desktop in kde? :o
<wechat> Noor_egy: rootnitverify
<Aranel> wechat: okay, by the way, why not using cp -ax ?
<Noor_egy> seems i dont understand anything
<Noor_egy> i'm kinda new with linux
<yagoo> Noor_egy, what does fdisk -l say ? (pastebin it)
<r500> are there irc vireses too?
<r500> i got (11:29:00 AM) darth:  hai anda menggunakan MIRC silakan ketik /server irc.AngelEyez.Net OR DOUBLE click ---> irc://irc.AngelEyez.Net ---> click YES ---> click OK
<gaurav_natty> is there tool or command to anylazise website traffic on terminal
<r500> am just on frenode
<yagoo> r500, you tell #freenod
<yagoo> r500, no need to spread spam here
<r500> oh ok
<r500> hanks
<r500> thanks*
<Noor_egy> yagoo : http://codepad.org/BEI01ZE3
<wechat> Noor_egy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647982/ But anyway u need to edit grub. But u can get into W by these commands via grub>
<wechat> Aranel: too simple?
<Aranel> wechat: doesnt it get the work done?
<Noor_egy> wechat i think better to edit grup
<Noor_egy> hmm
<Noor_egy> but how
<wechat> aga
<Younder> Why does ubuntu use gnome version 2 instead of 3?
<madbomber> 11.04?
<wechat> Aranel: if u want to clone disk then pribably not
<yagoo> Noor_egy, what's on sda5/6/7 (c:\ is which one?)
<ZiRiu> Younder, you can install gnome 3 if you want
<yagoo> Noor_egy, if u dont know you can mount the ntfs drives with the ntfs-3g module
<Noor_egy> sda1
<Younder> Ziber, I know
<Aranel> wechat: I want to move my entire Ubuntu installation from one hdd to another and start using it from there
<Younder> ZiRiu, I know
<yagoo> Noor_egy, can you type ->"file -s /dev/sda1" ?
<suifengl> but now
<yagoo> Noor_egy, that just probes
<madbomber> i use ubuntu classic on 11.04
<madbomber> cuz the new one sux
<madbomber> i just installed 64 bit
<madbomber> seems faster
<nit-wit> Aranel, you can dd it, or clone it with clonezilla which saves the mbr, or trasfer it with gparted.
<Younder> 64 bit is obviously faster on a 64 bit machine. It also requires 30% more RAM..
<Aranel> nit-wit: gparted = some GUI love ^^ how to do it with gparted?
<madbomber> i didnt even know if i had a 64 bit machine lol, but its an intel multi core
<madbomber> so its 64 bit right/
<Noor_egy> yagoo http://codepad.org/c3sVgymN
<madbomber> it said so when i ran lcpu
<madbomber> or whatever
<FloodBot1> madbomber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babu> is there any java channel
<nit-wit> Aranel, it is a copy paste I believe, the second HD has to have a same or bigger partition.
<jen> o.o
<jen> ken...
<babu> i want to copy the result of command after execution to clipboard
<Younder> madbomber, depends some 64 bit machines are not supported
<madbomber> well its running so it must be eh.   ?  where do i look up my system.  i dont see it under about unbuntu.  sorry ima newb
<babu> for e.g when i execute cat a.c ....the contents of a.c should be copied to clipboard..
<babu> how to do it
<KM0201> jen: you have a PM
<Younder> madbomber, look for em64 the MAN extension to 64 bit. Intel licences it for it's own CPU's too
<Younder> AMD
<Lasers> babu: xclip ?
<Lasers> !info xclip | babu
<ubottu> babu: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<gaurav_natty> i want to analize my website traffic on my terminal
<madbomber> i know but where do i go to see my system profile, like my hardware, in ubuntu classic shell
<yagoo> Noor_egy, can you type "mount" ?
<yagoo> (mount <enter>)
<Younder> ubuntu does automount
<yagoo> Noor_egy, that will list the mountpoints.. try seeing if /dev/sda5/6/7 is mounted
<gaurav_natty> i want to analize my website traffic on my terminal , is there any tool
<Younder> so mount/unmount is usually unnecessary
<yagoo> gaurav_natty, google webalizer
<tamran> is there a PPA for old kernels?
<TimmyT>  im going to make a multiseat. here i see an example of xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/YeCsnmhy . in the device section where BusID is defined is written PCI:1:0:0 and somewhere else PCI 0:2:0 . How can I find out this configurations on my own system? i've an onboard graphic card and a PCI Express one
<Noor_egy> yagoo http://codepad.org/gyPj2tyL
<gaurav_natty> can i see that result on my terminal
<madbomber> where do i go to see my damn hardware from ubuntus perspetive? :)
<gaurav_natty> yagoo, can i see that result on my terminal
<babu> Lasers, wat s meant by !info
<yagoo> Noor_egy, can u acess the desktop with nautilus or konqueror to  /media/D ,  /media/E or,  /media/F ?
<Younder> madbomber, administrative meny, system
<madbomber> oh younder, i have 7 processors at 870 @ 2.93 GHz?  running64 bit natty
<madbomber> this means im actually in 64 right? :)
<st47> babu: it's just an instruction that tells ubottu to give you information, see the message that ubottu said
<yagoo> Noor_egy, see which one has "Windows" or "WINDOWS" folder..
<Younder> madbomber, sounds like a intel i7
<Younder> madbomber, so yes
<madbomber> its 64bit if its running ubuntu 65 rite?  man im rusty lol. okay thanks
<madbomber> yea it seems faster
<madbomber> i alsmost installed mint or some other dumb ones ubuntu
<madbomber> kubuntu
<Aranel> nit-wit: okay I created a new/bigger ext3 partition on my new hdd, now how can I copy/paste it? :)
<yagoo> gaurav_natty, i believe there are so many tools for this.. this isn't really ubuntu related
<nit-wit> Aranel, hyou on a live cd?
<Aranel> nit-wit: nope, but I do have one -Ubuntu 11.04-, I can boot from it
<KM0201> madbomber: you can confirm what kernel you're using, by typing "uname -a" no quotes, and don't forget the space, in a terminal
<yagoo> gaurav_natty, i would use "list of software web analysis site:wikipedia" in google searcvh
<gaurav_natty> yagoo, i want all my website traffic on terminal in ubuntu
<babu> when i typed !info..it displays man page for talk
<babu> wat it means
<nit-wit> Aranel, you have to do this from a live cd using gparted just turn off the swap and right click the partion to save , then copy and then paste to the new HD.
<yagoo> Noor_egy, did my post make sense?
<yagoo> Noor_egy, nautilus is gnome's default file browser
<nit-wit> Aranel, been awhile since I have done it but it is justa a dd using gparted, I think you may have to load the grub bootloader to the new HD's mbr.
<wechat> madbomber: cut some processors for me ^)
<nit-wit> *grub2 that is
<madbomber> sire//..sure :)
<madbomber> linux is one of the only good thing left with the nt besides irc
<Aranel> nit-wit: and make a change on fstab?
<nit-wit> Aranel, fstab should be okay exceopt fpr the new swap I think.
<nit-wit> *for
<nit-wit> Aranel, you wouldn't copy paste the swap but make a new one, then in the terminal run sudo blkid to get the new uuid for the swap and put it in fstab
<Aranel> nit-wit: okay ^^ now I'm off to boot from livecd and copy it :)
<tayler900> good luck
<Guest89512> how can i get Higher resolution in xbuntu?
<nit-wit> Aranel, cool I just opned my gparted and there is a right click copy so I think your on your way.)
<nick12524> i do not know
<nick12524> it wont boot from the hard drive :/
<nit-wit> nick12524,  what's up
<nick12524> i can not get my computer to boot from the hard drive
<nick12524> just from cd
<nick12524> and from realtek boot manager
<nick12524> witch always finds nothing
<Guest89512> how do I get higher resolutions?
<nit-wit> nick12524, to make this easiest lets use the bootscript, it is a excellent tool just for this. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/    pastebin the text file.
<tayler900> is every thing placed in?
<paskill> why cann i only change with sudo in my samba mounted direction?
<paskill> how do i change that?
<GK0199> is anyone good at routers maybe I can PM and get help
<bazhang> GK0199, thats really a hardware issue, try ##hardware
<paskill> or #cisco
<KM0201> or your router manual
<paskill> there are taff guis
<wechat_sleeping> or on #God
<paskill> +y
<KM0201> lol
<bazhang> wechat_sleeping, thats not helpful
<wechat_sleeping> ok i'm keeping silence
<KM0201> bazhang: he was obviously sleep talking.. :)
<harshada_> anyone knows how to set up command completion by up and down arrow ??
<harshada_> anyone knows how to set up command completion by up and down arrow ??
<phendrana> ^_^
<phendrana> its me jen!
<KM0201> i take it it worked?
<phendrana> yes! all I need to do i install :DDDDD
<KM0201> lol, ok.
<phendrana> I know I know...calm down..
<KM0201> phendrana: u have a PM>
<wechat_sleeping> harshada_: Tab?
<harshada_> wechat_sleeping: suppose in command i type svn and press up key then it should display commands start with svn like svn update.. which is from history
<wechat_sleeping> harshada_: only tab, install bash_completion package and configure it
<paskill> has anyone a idea how i save the username and password for my smbmount?
<harshada_> wechat_sleeping: ok thanks
<babu> how to use xclip cmd
<paskill> so i dont hav to sudo always when i chang in my /mnt/*share* direction?
<babu> how to use xclip cmd
<wildgoose> man xclip
<wechat_sleeping> s/how to use/man
<wasanzy_> hi all
<wasanzy_> some quick question
<honey_> how can i customize my login screen in ubuntu 10.04?
<madbomber> what doya mean?
<wasanzy_> am trying to use cp command to copy files and directories to another directory with the -f parameter, but it is still asking me to confirm before copy could take effect, I want to actually force the copy
<cuidas> Hi everyone! Anyone got an idea when MySQL 5.5 will be available through apt?
<ZiRiu> wasanzy_, did you try using su?
<wasanzy_> yes
<honey_> hi evry one how can i customize my login screen in ubuntu 10.04?
<wasanzy_> am doing it as supper user
<ZiRiu> Hmm. If you're a super user it should just copy.
<wasanzy_> but is not comping
<wechat_sleeping> wasanzy_: do u use -R
<redeyyez> my nix box becomes sluggish after a week or so.  Ive ran ps -A / ps -a  and kill many process via kill PID, Not totally certain if that's a good idea, and that doesn't totally return it to a "fresh" boot state, probably a n00b solution but im sure there's gotta be more i don't grasp yet on how to fix this via terminal rather than doing "kill" or "reboot". Besides im somewhat a linux n00b.  Running kubuntu:natty:
<wasanzy_> no
<wasanzy_> I used -rf
<jaima> hi people! I'm trying to get grub menu show up on boot (not silent) which mine never showed up. How I have to configure?
<jaima> redeyyez, You should look at what init scripts starts on boot
<wechat_sleeping> wasanzy_: -rfn
<wasanzy_> ok let me try that
<Gunz4MiPPle> redeyyez: install htop and mess around with the fields to sort, ram, cpu, etc
<wechat_sleeping> redeyyez: install htop
<wechat_sleeping> cuidas: or if it will be PPA or when it will be in Debian Testing and the next release after in Ubuntu
<cuidas> wechat_sleeping: sorry, i don't understand what you mean...
<wechat_sleeping> cuidas: o_o mysql-common 5.1.57-3 in debi testing . So wait. It's better to prepared and tested package, believe.
<snimavat> Any one running Nvidia GT 525 m here ?
<snimavat> I can not boot from live CD, it goes blank
<wechat_sleeping> snimavat: so burn something on it :)
<snimavat> Its a DEll xps l502x system with i7, Nvidia GT 525m optimus, live cd does not boot, after initial screen that shows keyboard icon, it goes black
<cuidas> wechat_sleeping: thanks. i'm already using it succesfully on a fedora machine, it's stable since 12/2010, and i want it on my ubuntu... :-)
<snimavat> I mean blank screen :)
<ZiRiu> snimavat: do you see the ubuntu live cd boot menu thing?
<wechat_sleeping> cuidas: mysql-server is also 5.1
<wechat_sleeping> snimavat: sorry it was not a good joke
<Lasers> snimavat: That laptop is bulky? :O
<snimavat> ZiRiu : You mean the screen that shows option to try or install ?
<ZiRiu> snimavat: yeah
<wechat_sleeping> snimavat: try some options when boot apic, noapic, failsafe, i don't know
<snimavat> Lasers : That laptop is excellent choice, and i dont think i will have any trouble in moving it around with me :)
<cuidas> wechat_sleeping: thx (i was talking about the server... forgot to tell... ;-) )
<snimavat> wechat_sleeping : i heard some  thing about nomodeset, but dont know much
<Lasers> snimavat: Good workout, indeed. :)
<snimavat> Lasers : its not that bulky really
<snimavat> :)
<wechat_sleeping> cuidas: ask'em :)  Debian MySQL Maintainers <pkg-mysql-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<wechat_sleeping> snimavat: i knew less then use about nomodeset ...
<wasanzy_> cp -rfn source dest, is giving me invalid option cp: invalid option -- n
<wasanzy_> Try `cp --help' for more information
<TrentonAdams> I need to add the pcie_aspm=off option to the kernel line.  Do I have to run any sort of update commands after that?  Also, what were the update commands for messing with the boot process?  I've forgotten.
<wasanzy_> cp -rfn source dest, is giving me invalid option cp: invalid option -- n
<wasanzy_> Try `cp --help' for more information
<richardjprice> is it possible to tweak grub while running the ubuntu live? i have got ubuntu on the system already but my current grub setup isnt letting me boot into it
<Rouse> how to run exe file in terminal
<DangerOnTheRangr> Rouse: Do you mean a Windows executable, or a Linux one?
<basncy> reboot, then cbhoss
<Rouse> inkml is a exe application which is in my home folder
<Rouse> i have to install it
<Rouse> not installing just to run it
<Rouse> when i tried it using sudo /path/filename
<Rouse> \it says command not found
<basncy> then choose windows xxxx   and click start run  type cmd,then you can run exe in terminal
<samsul_> wine
<Rouse> without wine could i ?
<samsul_> Rose : didn't think so...
<samsul_> you need an emulator...
<Rouse> it means ?
<samsul_> like wine... or PlayOn Linux..
<Rouse> okay fine give me the terminal command to install wine or emulator what ever be
<samsul_> sudo apt-get install wine
<bazhang> !wine > Rouse
<ubottu> Rouse, please see my private message
<wasanzy_> any help please
<k_sze> I can't connect to the Samba share on my Natty rig from Mac OS X.
<samsul__> is there anyone can set up bind9?
<wasanzy_> the cp -rfn is not working,
<k_sze> I have configured samba using gadmin-samba, by following this guide: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/12/25/configure-samba-with-gadmin-samba/
<wasanzy_> samsul_: yes I can
<flametai1> I had a wireless keyboard previously and it all of a sudden out of the blue stopped working with Ubuntu 10.10, but if I pressed the FN key on it it would just continuously  type iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii over and over. Until I pressed a button and then it would stop. Thinking the keyboard was the problem I bought a new one, which is a corded USB keyboard. It worked for about 2 months and now this one is working fine except it
<flametai1> presses iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii over and over now randomly.
<samsul__> wasanzy_ : could you tell me please..
<flametai1> Anyone know my god damn problem?
<TimmyT> hooooolaaaaaaaaa
<TimmyT> hey guys
<TimmyT> morning
<wasanzy_> to tell you how to setup bind9? do you already have it install?
<flametai1> About ready to throw Ubuntu out the window as much as I like it =/ It's just becoming a pain in the ass now though.
<samsul__> i just install it..
<MrDudle> flametai1: swearing won't help you
<MrDudle> flametai1: Did that only happen in a certain program?
<flametai1> MrDudle, swearing makes me feel better considering I've asked this question in here AND #linux a thousand times and no one seems to know what's going on =|
<MrDudle> Or in all programs that allow text input?
<MrDudle> Well, flametai1, people here do have lives.
<flametai1> MrDudle, anything, even the OS itself.
<MrDudle> I'm not even sure what that means.
<MrDudle> How do you know it would produce 'i' if it wasn't in a program or something?
<flametai1> .........selects a file/folder that has i in it
<flametai1> searches for files with "i"
<flametai1> etc.
<MrDudle> flametai1: Honestly sounds like a keyboard problem.
<flametai1> MrDudle, the keyboard is brand friking new.
<nick1254> how to completly wipe a hard drive?
<MrDudle> This is why I don't like wireless things.
<yagoo> nick1254, how are you doing?
<nick1254> still no success
<flametai1> MrDudle, the one pressing i randomly isn't wireless. My previous one is wireless and presses i when I press FN
<yagoo> nick1254, yikes
<nick1254> this is a nightmare
<MrDudle> nickhang on a second
<MrDudle> nick1254: http://eraser.heidi.ie/
<MrDudle> actually nick1254
<MrDudle> http://www.dban.org/
<nick1254> i dont have windows
<MrDudle> that'd be more what you want
<FloodBot1> MrDudle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nick1254> i just tried dban and it gave me errors
<MrDudle> nick1254: what errors?
<nick1254> there were 3
<nick1254> they were non fatual
<nick1254> i think it said
<MrDudle> wait
<MrDudle> you tried it before i gave you the link?
<nick1254> yes
<MrDudle> try redownloading it
<MrDudle> and reburning
<yagoo> nick1254, you sure u have them on sata? (like they're not external harddrive boxes that can have usb and sata ports)
<nick1254> no its an internal hard drive
<nick1254> and its sata
<nick1254> iv tried unpluging it all from the motherboard and plugging it back in 2 times
<yagoo> nick1254, sata1/2
<Aaron_> hey i have a question i just install compiz and i started it up, but the minimize button and the close button are no longer appear the tittle bar is gone any ideas?
<Guest99024> test
<nick1254> its in sata 1
<Guest99024> good
<yagoo> Aaron_, try using the metacity window manager..
<nick1254> the motherboard has 6 sata slots
<Aaron_> yagoo, how?
<yagoo> nick1254, sata1 drive? sounds too old
<yagoo> !metacity
<Aaron_> if i enable metacity then, compiz dissappears
<nick1254> oh im not sure if its 1 or 2
<yagoo> nick1254, if they're new then they're sata2
<nick1254> i just ment its hooked into the 1st sata slot on the motherboard
<Aaron_> any help?
<nick1254> the computer is probably about 3 or 4 years old
<nick1254> and its the origonal hard drive
<Loshki> nick1254: and what exactly are you trying to do?
<nick1254> the bios wont alow me to place the hard drive in the boot order
<nick1254> so i cant boot an operating system from the hard drive
<nick1254> only off live cds
<yagoo> Loshki, he was never able to show his harddrive on the boot-order menu with bios..though his bios shows the harddrives in the bios and powerup
<nick1254> yes the bios recognizes that its there
<yagoo> and.. I even helped him update his bios too
<nick1254> but i cant place it in the boot order
 * yagoo thinks gateway may be putting a hardware restriction
<yagoo> nick1254, the only risk u can probably take is to use a bios not from gateway .. but that's probably too risky..
<nick1254> yea wont that mess up the motherboard potentially?
<nick1254> nad when vista was on the hard drive it would boot
<nick1254> *and
<Loshki> yagoo: thanks, I totally missed that part. On my cheap ECS mobo, I've had problems like that. As a workaround, can't you boot from somewhere else?
<k_sze> Do nvidia graphics card still work in general?
<demonmachine> :)
<k_sze> I think I'm going out there to buy the cheapest one that supports DVI or HDMI output.
<k_sze> this analog d-sub output to my LCD is killing my eyes.
<yagoo> Loshki, nick1254
<nick1254> yes
 * yagoo says nick1254 has updated his bios to 1.00R
<nick1254> and i have an ecs mobo
<nick1254> its an ecs nvidia 680i lt
<Loshki> k_sze: read newegg and search ebay reviews to be sure whatever you buy will run well under ubuntu...
<yagoo> nick1254, you said u install ubuntu to one of the drives?
<yagoo> (installed?)
<nick1254> yes iv installed 11.4
<nick1254> and 10.4
<nick1254> and neither will boot
<yagoo> on two physical drives?
<nick1254> well both on the same drive
<nick1254> one at a time
<nick1254> first 11.4
<nick1254> that wouldnt bot so i tried 10.4
<Libear> 大家好
<Loshki> nick1254: but you successfully previously booted vista from that drive in that slot?
<yagoo> nick1254, do you have any "Legacy IDE->AHCI" bios option?
<nick1254> yes
<Libear> 在么
<nick1254> thats what was on the machine when i got it
<k_sze> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<nick1254> and im not sure
<nick1254> theres so many bios options and a lot of it is foriegn to me
<nick1254> witch really doesnt help
<Rouse> what is the command for rebooting ?
<nick1254> im calling it quits for the night
<nick1254> im sick of working on this for now haha
<nick1254> thanks though for all the help
<nick1254> maybe il figure it out eventually
<yagoo> Rouse, reboot
<Rouse> command not found
<rkhshm> are there any perl modules for capturing subnet activity
<yagoo> Rouse, shutdown -r
<yagoo> or do ctl-alt-del in console
<yagoo> :p
<rkhshm> i'm planning to write a script to get all IPs within the subnet and procure its activity
<yagoo> rkhshm, LOL
<rkhshm> yagoo: why?
<yagoo> rkhshm, you need an ethercap device
<Rouse> done
<yagoo> if this is at the router then it's possible (using an attachment to a switch)
<yagoo> Rouse, mind me saying rebooting doesnt always fix things in linux
<yagoo> rkhshm, i'm sure there's more than half a good dozen socket libraries for perl
<yagoo> rkhshm, i'm not too sure how well "promiscuous" modes can be set in perl..
<aum> is there any firefox and cookie related room
<YankDownUnder> aum, Have you tried #mozilla ...?
<YankDownUnder> aum, ...or #firefox ??
<aum> ok thank you
<LostyJai> hey guys...
<LostyJai> anyone good with grub
<Queeb> hi
<LostyJai> for some reason my ubuntu boots up in GRUB
<LostyJai> "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu12" to be exact
<LostyJai> how do i tell it to boot?
<jiltdil> want to use the original unix os any one have the link to download iso?
<yagoo> LostyJai, ?
<YankDownUnder> LostyJai, Um...what exactly do you mean? "Boots up in GRUB" is not really very illustrative...
<aum> i have edited cookies.sqlite manually but my browser is not showing the changes is there any other file to edit
<yagoo> you're trying to update grubstage1/2 and mbr for grub2 but grub1 is loaded up instead?
<LostyJai> um...
<yagoo> ,/for/to/ grub2
<YankDownUnder> aum, Have you asked this question in #firefox?
<LostyJai> i start up my server
<LostyJai> and it just goes into grub command line
<aum> yes but nobody is replying
<YankDownUnder> LostyJai, Right - that explains.
<yagoo> LostyJai, did u do update-grub2 ?
<LostyJai> do you want a screenshot?
<YankDownUnder> LostyJai, Have you booted the server with a live CD and then try to re-install grub?
<LostyJai> i don't know how i can better explain it
<LostyJai> yagoo: no
<yagoo> u didnt generate a grub.cfg file
<LostyJai> it booted up fine before
<LostyJai> but not anymore
<YankDownUnder> LostyJai, Here's what I picture: You turn on the machine. It goes through the post, then just sits at the GRUB menu, right?
<LostyJai> yes
<LostyJai> well it's not really a menu
<LostyJai> it's more...... GRUB terminal
<truepurple> Is there a special reason to mount a independent third partition into home rather then into its own spot?
<YankDownUnder> LostyJai, Yes yes yes, I know...been there done that. What you want to do is to boot with a liveCD, then "chroot" to the root filesystem, mounting everything you need to mount, then re-install grub.
<yagoo> LostyJai, easy solution.. just use ubuntuinstallcd and choose repair grub install
<LostyJai> how do i get it to boot off hd(0,1) ?
<LostyJai> mmmmm
<LostyJai> ok
<LostyJai> advanced options -> rescue mode?
<yagoo> i believe so
<jvgeli> need help, im installing kernel 3 on natty,but when i get to the headers it says dependency not satisfied but the dependency its referring to is itself
<LostyJai> well nothing else to select
<yagoo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<LostyJai> here goes
<yagoo> LostyJai, there's also this.. but i never used it
<yagoo> LostyJai, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<LostyJai> thanks
<truepurple> Is there a special reason to mount a independent third partition into home rather then into its own spot?
<yagoo> truepurple, well to create shares u need to have it more public for 1+ users
<yagoo> truepurple, i don't know what you mean "own spot".. I'm guessing you mean /media /mnt standard locations
<truepurple> Sure on the second thing you said
<truepurple> But the first, "create shares"?
<yagoo> truepurple, i was guessing what you were meaning about user's own preference-- making a user's own sharing under his home directory
<al__> whats the flags to the cp command to copy everything unless it is a *avi AND over say 5G in size?
<jvgeli> need help, im installing kernel 3 on natty,but when i get to the headers it says dependency not satisfied but the dependency its referring to is itself
<yagoo> truepurple, bottom line is security.. how much you want a user to allow him to make his own mountpoints
<yagoo> jvgeli, that sounds like bleeding edge.. kernel v 3 already?
<jvgeli> yagoo: yeah.
<yagoo> they jumped .6 numbers.. looks like about a week ago..
<jvgeli> yagoo: anyway i got it to install forcibly. restarting now to try it on Natty.
<truepurple> yagoo: I never said anything about "users own preference"
<yagoo> jvgeli, what does it have.., usb3 ?
<truepurple> yagoo: I am the only person that uses this PC
<yagoo> jvgeli, /home implies user's own
<jvgeli> yagoo: not sure. but Im using one of the fusion APU from AMD and support has recently been added to the latest kernel.
<yagoo> jvgeli, fusefilesystems overcome the burdence of old system filesystem maintenance.. (gnomevfs)
<jen> guess who's a happy camper now? Thanks Ken!
<jen> ^_^
<KM0201> i take it everything worked?
<jvgeli> yagoo: im on Kernel 3.0.0-0300rc4-generic now. everything is ffffassssttt! ATI radeon cafd works great out of the box. great upgrade!
<jen> yes!!! :DDDDDDDD
<yagoo> jvgeli, i imagine it is especially with that scheduler patch pulled in after 2.6.36
<KM0201> well hallelujah.
<KM0201> lol
<root_> hey I got some problems with vlc. everytime when I try to run it i get an error message
<jen> now...to install flash stuff
<KM0201> jen: it should already be installed... i checked to install it during the install process
<jen> oh ok I shall check whirled
<truepurple> yagoo:
<angawar> Hi, I was wondering if somebody could help me with my screen setup?
<angawar> to setup the xorg.conf...
<jen> its so very nice to hear 'scream, aim, fire' on my whirled again ^///^
<angawar> 24 main screen with two 22" rotated screens, one on each side
<Lasers> !xorg | angawar
<ubottu> angawar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Lasers> angawar: Just a start.
<angawar> Thank you
<cad> hey, guys, is there an easy way to get access to my windows mobile device in ubuntu? like installing just one deb file?
<angawar> Just have to rotate two of my screens, one on each side.. Cant figure it out :/
<astraljava> cad: I can't think of any other way outside of the mass memory of it being mounted, just as some Symbian phones etc.
<jaap_> goodmorning
<angawar> Could someone help me please?
<YankDownUnder> angawar, Patience.
<jaap_> how can i disable auto log oof
<jaap_> oof=off
<corestorm> how is everyone
<corestorm> I'm having some serious issues setting up a VPN right now.
<corestorm> I've actually been trying for 2 days
<corestorm> Does anyone got a minute and can help
<corestorm> I've paid $300 for the service for the year
<corestorm> and they cant help with linux issues
<corestorm> =\
<cad> how typical )
<corestorm> Very
<corestorm> lol
<corestorm> network-manager wont install on my distro
<corestorm> And i have no clue how to use VPNc
<corestorm> kvpnc that is
<YankDownUnder> corestorm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<babu> is there any way to convert from doc/odt to pdf
<corestorm> thanks yank
<corestorm> i'll take a look
<corestorm> PPTP (Microsoft VPN)
<corestorm> sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<corestorm> Cisco VPN
<corestorm> sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc
<corestorm> OpenVPN
<FloodBot1> corestorm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corestorm> sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<corestorm> I cant use network manager
<jaap_> how can i disable auto log out
<llutz> corestorm: _why_ does networkmanager not install?
<cad> log?
<corestorm> Set
<corestorm> er
<corestorm> sec
<corestorm> i'll get the log
<FloodBot1> corestorm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soulis77-SE> I can't get the sudo apt-get install php-apc to work. It don't find the package. Itried pecl install apc, but get error: running: phpize
<shadowpit> Hello, I've got a problem with my Ubuntu Server 11.04 amd64, can I request for help here or is there a better place to that ?
<llutz> !enter| corestorm:
<ubottu> corestorm:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edreza> dfdsf
<corestorm> No problem.
<YankDownUnder> shadowpit, Have you tried #ubuntu-server yet?
<edreza> we dont have internet waaaaaaaaaa
<corestorm> The following packages block the update: arping
<shadowpit> yankdownUnder, nop, I'll give it a try. Thanks. ;-)
<YankDownUnder> edreza, Um...are you communicating with us via the spirit world?
<corestorm> So it's not letting me download network manager
<babu> is there any way to convert from doc/odt to pdf
<corestorm> any ideas guys ?
<YankDownUnder> babu, Print to PDF.
<cad> corestorm, sudo apt-get update
<corestorm> alright cad
<llutz> babu: libreoffice/openoffice have a pdf-export function
<Lasers> angawar: Just got your message.
<Lasers> angawar: Check Additional Drivers. Make sure it's enabled. Restart. Go to Nvidia-Settings (under System/Preferences) and set it up from there.
<YankDownUnder> "Print to file" is a general option on ANY linux based system - you can choose PS or PDF as the output.
<babu> how to upgrade openoffice only
<cad> corestorm, just remove "arping"
<llutz> YankDownUnder: right, but you'll first have to use an app being able to read(open) doc/odt
<corestorm> cad
<shen> how remove kde-desktop
<baskak> i have an ati radeon 9200, and no unity. "unity_support_test -p" gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647158/, however the card IS capable of gl 1.4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon). it's running on default driver, there are no additional drivers available, and to my knowledge currently only the  included drivers support radeon 9200 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540387)
<babu> how to upgrade openoffice only
<YankDownUnder> llutz, Um...most linux installations come with SOMETHING...like OO or LO or SO or similar...
<corestorm> this is going to sound really stupid, i'm new to linux. my friend installed it on my computer for me. how exactly do i remove arping
<astraljava> babu: What do you mean upgrade openoffice only? Why do you need to upgrade it in the first place? Please be more specific with your questions, it's really hard to guess what you're after.
<shen> apt-get --purge remove
<cad> in terminal : sudo apt-get remove {package-name}     / or purge
<Benkinooby> hi, i am looking for a pdf view that can show annotations... suggestions? i tried evince, gv, xpdf.. with out luck... is ther a package to be installed for annotation supprt?
<babu> astraljava,  i want to update open office to the newer version
<shen> yes
<bluecatss> hi alll
<viii> hey, anyone have troubles with or running a lenovo y470?
<bluecatss> nice to meat you
<astraljava> babu: From what version? Which ubuntu release are you using? There are possibilities, but I'm really not sure why you want to do that in the first place.
<corestorm> Okay thanks
<corestorm> i'll try this again i really appreciate your help on this.
<janedoe> hey, I have been thinking about about installing neorouter, however ubuntu gives me a notification about it being my risk installing it and that it could cause damage.. could anyone recommend doing it anyway?
<babu> astraljava, i'm using ubuntu 10.10... i'm currently using v3.2
<bluecatss> nice to meat you babu
<dyd> i have a tar file, i want the files to be extracted in /, how do i run the command?
<llutz> dyd tar -C
<soreau> dyd: / isnt a good place to store files for one
<dyd> the files are of flash player
<soreau> ! flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dyd> if i extract them with tar xvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<dyd> it creates a folder
<astraljava> babu: Ahh... then, I'm afraid, it's only possible by compiling from sources. However, there's a LibreOffice PPA on launchpad, if you really need that. Just out of curiosity, is this related to printing to PDF, or another matter?
<tomodachi> dyd: why not install flash from aptitude?
<dyd> soreau: thanks
<astraljava> babu: I just won't recommend the usage of PPAs. They're completely out of support (excluding whatever the PPA maintainer _might_ give).
<dyd> tomodachi: dunno, i was on website and it made me download the package
<janedoe> ok, since I am being ignored, is there any chance that I can be read anyway and responded to?
<babu> astraljava, i just want to update the openoffice to newer version....it's not relating to pdf
<tomodachi> dyd:  if you are using ubuntu and want flash,  there is a better way!
<tomodachi> dyd: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<tomodachi> this should work
<dyd> tomodachi: using apt-get? next time i'll use that :D
<jacob_> for ubuntu 10.10
<tomodachi> dyd:  do it now instead of next time!
<dyd> tomodachi: oh yea... i prefer command line :))
<astraljava> babu: Right. Well, can't help with that, outside of giving the line: "Compile from sources". Haven't done it myself, so cannot support the operation. Good luck!
<Guest62130> can we get google desktop for ubuntu 10.10
<dyd> tomodachi: i already installed it, it's working!
<tomodachi> ok
<babu> i found a office suite named libreoffice in ubuntu 11.04....wat's the difference bn it and open office..has canonical switched ..or oracle renamed it
<dyd> babu: i think it was just renamed
<Lasers> babu: We're going with LibreOffice. We already have it in 11.04 -- It's really same with OpenOffice except branding name and few little things.
<viii> babu, open source forked the project since oracle has rights to openoffice
<janedoe> alright, I c, thanks for nthn
<astraljava> babu: LibreOffice is a port of OpenOffice, supported by a foundation. Separate from OpenOffice, though some degree of cooperation might be expected. Oracle owns OpenOffice nowadays.
<Lasers> babu: Keeping it free, bro. :)
<Benkinooby> hi, i am looking for a pdf view that can show annotations... suggestions? i tried evince, gv, xpdf.. with out luck... is ther a package to be installed for annotation supprt?
<Noor_egy> hello , i resored my linux grab after i installed windows and now there is screen that show me the choices to choose from windows and linux but when i try to log to windows it gives me invaled signature
<janedoe>  hey, I have been thinking about about installing neorouter, however ubuntu gives me a notification about it being my risk installing it and that it could cause damage.. could anyone recommend doing it anyway?
<szal> Noor_egy: you what your linux what?
<Lasers> grub.
<tomodachi> janedoe: what do you want? vpn?
<janedoe> yes
<tomodachi> between what?
<szal> Noor_egy: you what your linux grub?
<tomodachi> 2 computers? 2 sites?
<Noor_egy> i was have ubuntu and installed windows rhen i tried to restore the linux grab to show ubuntu
<janedoe> and the client as well
<janedoe> one computer
<Kus> Hello
<tomodachi> janedoe: so its between two computers? what will you be running betweem those two computers?
<babu> when updating open office,is installing from sources is the nly way to do...it just wasts my bandwith...
<Noor_egy> now i have ubuntu and windows shown but when i try to login to windows it gives invalid signature
<Kus> i have forgoten my encryted home passphrase
<Kus> is there a way i can find it? i have loged in and it is auto encrypted, but need the passphrase for mountig it else where
<Kus> can somebody help me?
<janedoe> tomodachi: it is more of the fact that I wanna have access to my computer from another computer, though I read that I ned the vpn-server first.. or sth.. I am not good at thsi yet..
<janedoe> *need
<janedoe> *this
<Lasers> !encrypt | Kus
<ubottu> Kus: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tomodachi> janedoe: i use openvpn for my vpn connections. Its quite simple to set up and will give you what you want
<tomodachi> janedoe: but if you only  want filesharing access and maybe remote controll you dont really need vpn. You can use ssh port forwarding. Thats why im asking for specifics.
<astraljava> Kus: Does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering Your Mount Passphrase
<Lasers> Kus: If you didn't write it down.... This is what you wanted, right?  [!#$#$Encrypted@#$##]
<szal> babu: that depends on where you got OOo from in the first place
<janedoe> tomodachi: oh really, that sounds cool.. I will try that one.. is it part of the apps on the software center or do I have to download it from the homepage?
<tomodachi> both exists in software center
<tomodachi> basically you can redirect ports through ssh  so they become enctrypted through the ssh tunnel
<babu> szal, it's already pre-installed in my ubuntu 10.10
<Kus> Lasers, so it isn't saved on the disk?
<soulis77-SE> I can't get the sun Java install to work on Lucid. I have added the repository but still no go. Is there another way?
<tomodachi> janedoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<janedoe> tomodachi: kk, well I just wanna have administrative access and do whatever I wanna do ;)
<Lasers> kusznir__: When you firstly set it up, I'm very confident there was a shortcut or dialog that prompt -- It tell you to write down the passphrase.
<Lasers> Kus: ^^
<janedoe> tomodachi: well, thx so far..
<Lasers> Kus: It's on the disk. Where else would it go? :)
<astraljava> Kus: Did the link not help?
<Noor_egy> i was have ubuntu and windowes and 2 days ago i renstalled windows so i was had to restore grab to show the ybuntu to log to i did restore it and now when i open my pc it show window to choose between ubuntu and windows but when i try to login to windows it gives me error invalid signature and windows dont work
<vlt> Noor_egy: Sounds like a topic for #windows
<Noor_egy> hmm
<Noor_egy> its related to linux grab
<Noor_egy> grub
<szal> babu: the packaged version will likely stay the same throughout the life of 10.10..  if you want something newer, grab the native-packed binaries from openoffice.org or go for LibreOffice (either by PPA or their native-packed version -- please note that LO 3.4.1 is not yet considered stable for mission-critical use)
<szal> babu: iow, no need to build from source
<wh1zz0> Sup guys
<szal> Noor_egy: define 'invalid signature
<szal> Noor_egy: iow, EXACT error message please
<babu> szal, i'm afraid my qn is not reached to you....if i download native binaries from OO site, i have to download large size of package...instead if there is any patch for update, i can apply the patch to the existing version n update it...
<szal> babu: no, there isn't
<babu> szal, the patch size will be far less than original binary
<szal> babu: afaik, *buntu doesn't have patches anyway
<szal> babu: if you want something that supports delta packages, go for openSUSE or Fedora
<Noor_egy1> szal thats the error message Invalid Signature
<Noor_egy1> szal thats the error message Invalid Signature
<babu> szal, if i downloaded for every release,its obviously waste my time and bandwith and space
<szal> Noor_egy1: no need to repeat yourself..  and that message comes exactly where?
<FxIII> i know that xrandr let you to rotate the screen, is there a way to rotate the touchpad axis accordingly
<FxIII> ?
<Noor_egy1> szal aftel i choose to go to windows it dont log me to windows and gives me this error
<babu> wat's the diff bn apt-get and aptitude...both are interface to package manager..which should to use
<szal> Noor_egy1: please mind your words..  if it's on Windows _login_, i.e., after starting up Windows, it's not a *buntu or Grub problem -> ##windows then
<Benkinooby> someone know a pdf viewer that can show annotations?
<lilyfan9000> Benkinooby: The official Adobe one can
<lilyfan9000> Benkinooby: http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/
<dc5ala> Noor_egy1, from grub menu? You can try edit at the boot menu, press E to go into edit mode, then press E again on the line that says root (hd....
<Noor_egy1> szal - > windows dont start  its apear before windows start
<Benkinooby> babu, aptitude is based on apt-get... but it has some nice features, that makes it more intelligent
<OerHeks> babu aptitude is removed from 11.04 so i suggest apt-get
<szal> !grub | Noor_egy1 - did you follow this?
<ubottu> Noor_egy1 - did you follow this?: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Benkinooby> babu, especially when it comes to cleaning up orhaned packages and resolving dependency problems
<Noor_egy1> yes szal
<Benkinooby> babu, to me, aptitude is superior to apt-get
<Noor_egy1> i did
<szal> lilyfan9000: no need to install from Adobe's website
<babu> when we uploading a file in web, i read that it is first storing in tmp folder and after it is transferred...why is that
<dc5ala> Noor_egy1, and delete the part after (hd, then press TAB and grub shows you available partitions, try to find the one you need and complete the line, e.g. (hd0,0) and press enter, then you can press B to boot
<szal> Noor_egy1: iirc, the correct OS setup in Grub essentially boils down to 'sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub'
<Noor_egy1> dc5ala:  plz again
<Benkinooby> lilyfan9000, thank you... but apart from the adobe -i am not a fan of it... sorry should have mentioned before... it can't be that there is no open source pdf viewer with annotation support :(
<pablii> Hello
<Algorith> just joined conversation. What ya talking about? Seem to recall okular supporting annotations
<babu> when we uploading a file in web, i read that it is first storing in tmp folder and after it is transferred...why is that
<pablii> I can't mount any dvd
<pablii> mount : the special device /dev/scd0 not exist
<aussie114> hello, I have been trying to get my headset working in ubuntu for some time, following guides I have read result in my OS locking up, would it be because I have a PCI sound card installed?
<pablii> any help? i want to burn it with some files
<pablii> cant mount cdrom0
<soulis77-SE> Hi, How do I excecute a bin file from ssh terminal?
<szal> !enter | pablii
<ubottu> pablii: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<szal> soulis77-SE: the file you downloaded most likely comes w/ instructions, either in the package or on the site you downloaded it from
<szal> soulis77-SE: other than that, what are you trying to run?
<soulis77-SE> sun-java
<iceroot> soulis77-SE: chmod +x file.bin   ./file.bin
<szal> soulis77-SE: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<soulis77-SE> szal: don't work even if i add archive... to the source file.
<szal> soulis77-SE: what 'don't work'?
<soulis77-SE> sudo apt-apt get
<soulis77-SE> szal: can't find package even after adding the archive.cannon to the source file.
<szal> soulis77-SE: there's no such thing as 'apt-apt get'
<soulis77-SE> szal No it was a typo
<szal> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in natty
<soulis77-SE> It is Lucid
<szal> !java | soulis77-SE
<ubottu> soulis77-SE: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<soulis77-SE> When running sudo apt-get update: Doesn't it update core ?
<lilyfan9000> soulis77-SE: What do you mean by update core? apt-get update just updates the package lists
<dc5ala> soulis77-SE, what you mean with core? It updates package informations
<soulis77-SE> Ok, I was afraid of doing the update since I have had problems twice with update or upgrade gives problem with my VPS and Parallels installation.
<Cr4z33> Hi I am trying to run Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 64 bit from a USB pendrive (no HDD installed), but when I power on the computer I get 'Grub Error - No such device blablabla'
<baskak> i have an ati radeon 9200, and no unity. "unity_support_test -p" gives the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647158/, however the card IS capable of gl 1.4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon). it's running on default driver, there are no additional drivers available, and to my knowledge currently only the  included drivers support radeon 9200 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540387)
<fosa_> i have a dual boot install of ubuntu and xp
<fosa_> xp is giving me problems with BSOD so i'm in ubuntu
<fosa_> when i try to access the 183GB Media folder listed in the ubuntu file browser, it says i don't have permission to mount it
<fosa_> is it possibly because i added a user account in XP, and put a passwords on them?
<Slart> fosa_: I'm not sure if ubuntu respects user permissions you've set in XP... I doubt it
<Slart> fosa_: this media folder.. is it a separate drive/partition?
<fosa_> i guess so
<Slart> fosa_: and you're on a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04?
<bllt> hey, I have quick question. I downloaded some small rtos and in the sources directory I have patches directory with kernel patches named kernel-patch-2.4.29 , kernel-patch-2.6.9 ...   for this OS I need to download clean kernel, and here is my question (about numbers in those kernel patches) - does this mean that I need to download kernel 2.4.29 or 2.6.9 (like those numbers)? or should it work with latest stable kernel?
<llutz> !ntfs | fosa_
<ubottu> fosa_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<fosa_> i'm on 8.10 i think
<corestorm> I'm having serious issues setting up a VPN connection
<Slart> fosa_: oh.. then you probably need to do what ubottu told you about above.. it might be easier to reinstall ubuntu (the latest version)
<corestorm> can some one give me a link to a site with some help ?
<Lasers> !vpn | corestorm
<ubottu> corestorm: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<fosa_> huh.. okay thanks ^^
<corestorm> What version of ubuntu is backtrack 5 based off of ?
<corestorm> Does anyone know
<llutz> corestorm: ask in #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> corestorm, you're using bt?
<corestorm> Yeah
<Slart> fosa_: ntfs support has developed a lot in the later years.. it seems for every version of ubuntu there were new work-arounds and packages to install.. but starting from 10.* it has "just worked" for me
<corestorm> * Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned).
<bazhang> corestorm, thats not supported here, check their channel
<corestorm> Not even sure why i'm banned
<corestorm> ahh i know why
<corestorm> brb
<fosa_> i never had a problem just opening the partition before
<bazhang> corestorm, its the root@ ident
<corestorm> yeah i know
<llutz> stupid, since default user is root when using backtrack...
<OerHeks> abn
<FxIII> any idea on how to rotate the touchpad axis when rotate the output screen?
<Dippie> Aware that it is very off topic, but is there anyone here that by chance has good knowledge about hardware?
<Slart> Dippie: you might as well ask if anyone knows electronic stuff.. that's such a wiiiiidde question..
<tenX> and being good aint easy to measure as well
<Slart> Dippie: why not narrow it down to .. computer parts? graphics cards? general computer building? recent models of amd cpus?
<Slart> Dippie: you might want to try in ##hardware as well..
<tenX> just ask your question i wanna hear it now :)
<basncy> /
<Dippie> Sorry, to be specific i'm looking to build a new computer
 * Slart puts away his lexicon about early 20th century wrenches... *disappointed*
<Dippie> Trying to find some help picking the right parts and such :)
<Dippie> hehe
<Dippie> Anyway, thanks for pointing me to #hardware, i somehow failed to find it.
<Slart> you're welcome
<CloudAche84> Hi, anyone got any experience of preseeding Ubuntu server installs on diskless hosts to iSCSI targets?
<tenX> Dippie: query
<btrfs> hi
<corestorm> Well
<corestorm> #backtrack-linux is full of ignorant people.
<corestorm> elitest morons =\
<Slart> corestorm: ah.. you got the full linux experience =)
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomodachi> corestorm: i cant really since i've never been there. But just because they break the ubuntu code of conduct doesent mean you should!
<corestorm> lol
<corestorm> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<llutz> corestorm: backtrack is a pentesting distro which needs some knowledge, not made for daily business. if you keep using it, #backtrack-linux IS the place to ask (even if you dislike those guys)
<corestorm> They wont help me
<corestorm> they said "it's not a back track issue"
<llutz> we also won't
<corestorm> what ever the hell that means.
<corestorm> So
<iceroot> corestorm: this os ubuntu-support
<corestorm> There's no way for people to learn how to set up a VPN on linux
<corestorm> i'm fucked basicly ?
<corestorm> i'm fucked basically ?
<iceroot> corestorm: we dont support backtrack or other distris, so this is not the correct channel
<iceroot> corestorm: watch your language
<corestorm> Sorry ice.
<trinity9000> corestorm: There are lots of VPN tutorials if you search google
<corestorm> I have.
<trinity9000> corestorm: It's not a trivial thing though
<tomodachi> corestorm: check out openvpn.org they have a very simple tutorial
<tenX> corestorm: yeah
<corestorm> Alright thanks allot tom
<tenX> i can really recommend openvpn as well
<corestorm> Just sucks because i paid $300 for this thing.
<corestorm> and i can't use it
<corestorm> for PPTP/L2TP/SSTP
<tenX> i've run some flavours but its the easiest to setup
<tenX> corestorm: pptp, no
<ali_> hello!
<tenX> L2TP/IPSEC :D as a first try, NO
<corestorm> To late lol
<corestorm> i've already paid for it
<corestorm> should i switch it out to open ?
<ali_> sorry, i installed xfce and now i wanna have remote desktop to it what should i do?
<tenX> corestorm: it is very complex
<tenX> corestorm: paid? so you dont have to set it up?
<corestorm> strong-vpn.com
<corestorm> or what ever
<corestorm> I bought a 1 year client plan with them
<corestorm> for PPTP/L2TP/SSTP
<llutz> corestorm: do you have any UBUNTU support related thing to ask? if not, please respect the rules and stop it here
<tenX> corestorm: well client setup is easy
<corestorm> Yes, where can I download a dist of ubuntu ?
<iceroot> !download | corestorm
<ubottu> corestorm: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<corestorm> !downloads
<corestorm> thanks.
<ali_> how can i have remote desktop from my xfce desktop?
<tomodachi> corestorm: openvpn can be used for any distribution , and for windows
<tenX> ali_: well call it via console
<tenX> ali_: its called rdesktop
<tenX> rdesktop -h will show you the options
<ali_> what do you mean?
<ali_> i wanna remote desktop from my home to my server
<szal> ali_: does the server have a GUI?
<ali_> yeah
<corestorm> ~# apt-get install openvpn
<corestorm> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<corestorm> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<corestorm> How do i get around this ?
<tenX> ali_: i meeean... i meant... to quit
<ali_> ???
<CloudAche84> did you sudo?
<ali_> i just have ssh access
<szal> corestorm: close any other pkg management applications that may be running
<ali_> and that is root access
<szal> corestorm: and yes, use sudo
<janhaj> hello.. If i do dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/sdb1.img , will it remove all files in sdb1 or not?
<szal> janhaj: that won't likely work, because /dev/sdb1.img is most probably not a valid block device, let alone mount point
<ali_> szal: yes it support and i installed xfce envirment and i wanna have remote desktop
<corestorm> package manager says "waiting for package manager lock"
<corestorm> what ever that means ?
<CloudAche84>  orestorm: close everything and start again
<|OLLIE|> means you have a package manager open already.
<janhaj> szal: so dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/data/backup.img ? (mountpoint is /media/data)
<corestorm> did that
<corestorm> keeps giving me the same errors
<corestorm> it segfaulted then I opened it
<CloudAche84> are you in gui or at terminal?
<corestorm> gui wont work
<szal> janhaj: that looks more reasonable
<corestorm> nore will apt-get
<CloudAche84> but you have closed the gui?
<corestorm> yeah
<babu> which is the better theme .. i want to change my current theme ambiance..
<CloudAche84> what does ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock show?
<Byob> hey
<janhaj> szal: and what the other files in /media/data? Will it remains there?
<corestorm> just says /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<|OLLIE|> if you're certain that you have closed -all- instances of package managers (gui, and cli) then just run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<|OLLIE|> and then try the apt-get again
<corestorm> alright
<|OLLIE|> im pretty sure that dpkg will clear the lock.
<corestorm> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<corestorm> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<|OLLIE|> haha dammit
<barberan> I've got 11.04. Everything is fine. I can not invent something interesting. Boring day. What should I think of ?
<corestorm> lol
<babu> i added some ppa's earlier...how do i know waht are the ppa's i added..n to remove them
<CloudAche84> try this instead cat /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<josvuk> Hello, How to decode aprs data
<janhaj> If I do dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/media/data/backup.img (/media/data is mountpoint), will it remove other files in /media/data or not? Thanks
<szal> janhaj: why should it?
<Lasers> janhaj: You shouldn't be on the active system if you're backing up your active system,
<corestorm> Cloud
<corestorm> shows nothing when i cat it
<corestorm> nothing in the file
<wh1zz0> Hmm, I still can't find a replacement for DW, Aptana is cool but not good enough.. Anyone?
<janhaj> szal: I don't know, so I rather ask..
<wh1zz0> Because of speed I'd love to have something with a not just code view but design view
<janhaj> Lasers: I know, I have two installation of Linux.. :)
<marsfligth> how set permission 777 to all sudirs and file. i trier with 'chmod -R' but didn't worked for me
<wh1zz0> Anyone?
<marsfligth> sorry *tried*
<trinity9000> Are you the owner of the files? You might need to use chown first
<CloudAche84> try sudo -i
<CloudAche84> will drop you to root
<CloudAche84> then cat again
<CloudAche84> and try apt-install again
<trinity9000> wh1zz0: I like NetBeans, but it doesn't have a design view (other than previewing bits of CSS)
<SwedeMike> marsfligth: "didn't work" is not a helpful description of what went wrong. What really happened?
<marsfligth> no, was 'root', i did become 'root' and i tried to change, but only the top folder take the correct permisiion
<corestorm> cat /var/lib/dkpg/lock
<corestorm> cat: /var/lib/dkpg/lock: No such file or directory
<corestorm> now
<SwedeMike> marsfligth: "chmod -R 777 ." is the command you used?
<corestorm> # apt-get install openvpn
<corestorm> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<corestorm> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<corestorm> argh
<Lasers> corestorm: sudo
<marsfligth> SwedeMike: yes, i also tried with others options
<Lasers> Oh you're on ...root.
<|OLLIE|> he's running as root, hence the #
<corestorm> same errors
<|OLLIE|> corestorm: check to see if there is any hidden/defunct processes running.
<|OLLIE|> ps ax|grep -e "synaptic\|apt-get\|aptitude"|grep -v grep
<|OLLIE|> something like that should show if any of them 3 are running
<|OLLIE|> if nothing is returned, then nothing is running
<marsfligth> sorry SwedeMike, i saw just now a diff. i used '"chmod -R 0777 /path/'
<corestorm> gksudo might work
<|OLLIE|> if something is returned, then kill {pid} it. (the pid being the first number on the line it returned)
<corestorm> and nothing returned
<corestorm> i already ran ps -aux
<SwedeMike> marsfligth: try /path, not /path/, shouldn't matter, but that should work anyway.
<corestorm> and went through every pid
<|OLLIE|> strange. i guess you will just need to remove the lock manually.
<|OLLIE|> i've never tried it before, but it -should- be as simple as rm'ing the lock file.. but dont quote me on that, never tried it
<marsfligth> SwedeMike: ok, i try
<corestorm> i'll check it out
<corestorm> worst care
<corestorm> case
<corestorm> I gotta reinstall
<corestorm> or something lol
<|OLLIE|> lol no, thats overkill..
<corestorm> damn
<|OLLIE|> oh, idea.. use lsof to see what has the lock file open.
<wh1zz0> trinity9000: Hmm thanks
<corestorm> COMMAND    PID       USER   FD      TYPE     DEVICE  SIZE/OFF       NODE NAME
<corestorm> init         1       root  cwd       DIR        8,6      4096          2 /
<corestorm> init         1       root  rtd       DIR        8,6      4096          2 /
<corestorm> init         1       root  txt       REG        8,6    108204    6815804 /sbin/init
<corestorm> init         1       root  mem       REG        8,6     42572    5768498 /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_files-2.11.1.so
<FloodBot1> corestorm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wh1zz0> I just noticed NVu, has anyone tried this?
<|OLLIE|> lol
<trinity9000> wh1zz0: I used it years ago. It hasn't changed much since it was part of the Mozilla suite. It's ok with tabular layout, but probably won't behave nicely with <div> tags and CSS layout.
<Deesl> hello
<Deesl> In my network consisting of a few Gentoo and Ubuntu hosts, bit.ly does not open only on Ubuntu boxes
<Deesl> where could I start troubleshooting
<marsfligth> SwedeMike: always the same, doesn't work recursively, works only on top folder
<SwedeMike> marsfligth: and doesn't give any error message?
<wh1zz0> Whew
<marsfligth> no at all
<wh1zz0> :/
<marsfligth> so strange
<hrobjartur> same Q here as on Kubuntu
<marsfligth> i try again with nautilus
<hrobjartur> anybody got experience with lm-sensors and AMD Phenom II x4
<hrobjartur> ?
<hrobjartur> well or anybody using Phenom II x4?
<SwedeMike> marsfligth: well, I just tried and creating a file b/b/b and doing chmod -R 777 b works just fine, all dirs and files recursively is changed to 777
<hrobjartur> I want to figure out if my CPU temp readings are getting through ok
<hrobjartur> here i my lm-sensors output, http://pastebin.com/3A2QCytj
<hrobjartur> my guess would be that the 'diode' sensor is the CPU temp? is that correct?   if so how does sensors know it is a diode sensor?
<marsfligth> SwedeMike: maybe i have a shell problem, few day a go i installed 'zsh' shell but im not using at the moment. now i tri with Kde console
<somsip> hrobjartur: Phenom II X4 955 here. No probs
<hrobjartur> somsip:  ok, great... you mean you dont have lm-sensors set up?
<hrobjartur> somsip:  I followed this one   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hrobjartur> somsip:  just sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<hrobjartur> somsip:  and then the rest of that tutorial
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> i want to search for all files that contain the firefox from command line and delete each one from command line in one go
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  must be some find command.
<thunder1212> i want to search for all files that contains the word "firefox" , from command line and delete each one from command line in one go
<somsip> hrobjartur: Found `ITE IT8718F Super IO Sensors'
<AcidRain> lol@evolution
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, i hav tried find, it doesn't work
<AcidRain> evolution will sarcastically taunt you for not having a subject line for a message you send. like you dont know what it is.
<Lasers> thunder1212: "sudo updatedb && locate firefox"
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  u want all files that conaint the text firefox... not contain firefox in its name, right?
<Slart> thunder1212: I don't think find searches inside files.. just filenames iirc... grep sounds like the tool to use
<Lasers> thunder1212: What is it that you're really trying to do?
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  I think a combination of find an grep in -exec
<AcidRain> hes tryin to use hax!
<Slart> Lasers: doesn't that just search the path where ubuntu looks for binaries?
<thunder1212> i want file with filename firefox
<hrobjartur> thunder1212: also there are versions of find with -grep I recall
<hrobjartur> thunder1212: but not this one
<Mandrew> what did i kill if i cant right click on the desktop to get up that menu? i have installed the elementary- nautilius, could that be the problem?
<somsip> hrobjartur: I'm not looking to add anything into my system I won't use, so can't help you
<Lasers> Slart: Dunno. He's being vague. I'm being vague.
<Slart> Lasers: =)
<hrobjartur> somsip:  alright, no sweat :)
<Slart> thunder1212: this looks promising http://fixunix.com/unix/537045-grep-string-delete-files-containing-string.html
<thunder1212> Lasers, i want to delete  all files related to firefox
<Slart> thunder1212: but please be careful.. find together with rm can get ugly if you end up doing something wrong
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:    try  find / -type f -exec grep -l "IP" {} \;
<SwedeMike> thunder1212: related in what way?
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  well try "find /yourstartdir/ -type f -exec grep -l "firefox" {} \;
<artem> hello
<artem> есть русские?
<Slart> !ru | artem
<ubottu> artem: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  this will list all files that contain firefox under your /yourstartdir/
<thunder1212> SwedeMike, i want to delete firefox and remove any trace of firefox that exist on my system
<Lasers> thunder1212: Try "sudo dpkg -L $PACKAGE"
<Lasers> thunder1212: It'll list all files for the said package.
<SwedeMike> thunder1212: dpkg --remove <package> and go in ~/.mozilla and delete the firefox directory.
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   if you then want to delete them... then I think  find /yourstartdir/ -type f -delete -exec grep -l "firefox" {} \;
<Lasers> SwedeMike: God. That might be the thing he is trying to remove.... ~/.mozilla
<hrobjartur> thunder1212: be carefule with the delete command... try it first out without delete please!
<SwedeMike> Lasers: yes. this is a typical example of the user asking for one thing instead of stating the high level goal.
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  ehm... sorry now I see what you actually want to do...
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   I wouldnt delete all files that mention firefox on you computer... you never know if some other files mention firefox!!
<hrobjartur> thunder1212: plus... I doubt all firefox files actually mention firefox in ascii... some are simple binaries...!
<tyrone> anyone know how to connect an ubuntu machine to a windows network
<Slart> !samba | tyrone, if this is what you want
<ubottu> tyrone, if this is what you want: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<trinity9000> tyrone: Samba and winbind
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  why are you so worried that there might be some remnant firefox related files lying around?
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  your problem is probably something altgether different than your suggested cure
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, ok tell me to just see all the files that has firefox in its name
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, with the location
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  find / -type f -name "*firefox*"
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  sorry... I meant     find / -type f -iname "*firefox*"
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   -iname  NOT -name
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   do you also want to find folders with this name?
<bk> is TimeVault a good backup tool for Ubuntu? Or is there something newer/better?
<bk> I am looking for an alternative to Time Machine for Linux
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, yes
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, whats d diff between name and iname
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   then simply       find /   -iname "*firefox*"
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   -name looks for case sensitive.... -iname looks case in-sensitive
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, ok :)
<marsfligth> SwedeMike: finally i found a solution, the only working for me. i switched to 'zsh' shell, then i used this syntax 'sudo chmod --recursive ugoa=rwx .' i tried with many other options/synax but my maverick 64 us-en recognize only tis ... incredible isnt'it?
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  with -iname  you can find both    blablaFirefox and blablaFirEFox... etc
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, ok now can i pipe rm command and remove all the files and directories
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, yes , i got it
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  well,  I expect you can simply add the switch   -delete to your find
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, ok am trying
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  you can play around with it.... touch some files and mkdir  in some folder....   be careful not to run  find /  with -delete until you are sure its finding the right stuff!
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  oh and also dont run it with sudo until ur ready :)
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, am using it with sudo, then only it displays all files
<barberan> I've got much folders one in one... mess hierarchy. Somewhere, there is a file *.py. How do I find the location of the file in such a mess-organized folders ?
<janedoe> ok, I wanna have access to my computer administratively from anywhere and I heard of neorouter. though I don't wanna get infected of course, so can anyone recommend it?
<hrobjartur> barberan:  ask thunder1212
<trinity9000> barberan: use the find command
<|OLLIE|> just make sure that the -delete option is AFTER the -name option.. or it'll delete everything.
<thunder1212> barberan, just type this in ur terminal.. find / -iname "*.py"
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: that'l give a LOT of results
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, i want complete details
<ActionParsnip> barberan: instead of / in thunder1212's suggestion, use the highest folder you can, if that is / then so be it
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: could use ssh
<barberan> ooooh! I see I see, thank you guys
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, yes ;)
<janedoe> yeah I heard that, but I also heard that it is only to have access for certain things, I wanna have the full package ;)
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: what do you need access to exactly?
<hrobjartur> ActionParsnip:   doesnt the gnome web-browser allow you to run find also?  maybe easier for beginners
<ActionParsnip> hrobjartur: never used it, so cannot comment on it
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, where exactly should i use the switch -delete
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  be super carful
<janedoe> to the entire bandwidth of my computer, in order to control all my files and stuff..
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  dont add it before -name or before -exec
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, ok
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  like |OLLIE| said
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   find / -iname "*firefox*" -delete
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: yes, you can control files via ssh
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  however... I think this is crazy!
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: it will have as much bandwidth as the system normally has
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  I wouldnt do it... but if you really want to
<thunder1212> hrobjartur, thanks ;)
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  you might not be able to restart even
<janedoe> ActionParsnip: really? well that is cool, then I'm a really try that one. thx alot :)
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: no worries. If you conect with:  ssh -X user@server    you can lauch graphical apps and they will show in the client system
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:   the thing is... like I said before.... there are all sorts of files that might contain firefox... even in their names... Im not sure this is safe...  I
<hrobjartur> thunder1212:  Im not willing to say at least that  "sudo find / -iname "*firefox*"  "     is safe
<learn> Any body know any good encode/decode tool?(base64, url decode...)?
<hrobjartur> is    sudo find / -iname "*firefox*" -delete        safe, anybody??
<ActionParsnip> hrobjartur: if you uninstall the firefox packages, its a better idea
<trinity9000> learn: Could use PHP for those functions
<janedoe> ActionParsnip: I am completely new to ubuntu so I am not sure if you are talking about a terminal or if that will just bring me to sth.. though I guess I can make it, I made it till here, so I am positive I am goanna make it.. otherwise I will be back (in the words of the terminator ;) )
<|OLLIE|> its safe, if you want all files with firefox in deleted.. but you should really dump the list of files to a file and read through it to make sure that there is no surprises.
<SwedeMike> hrobjartur / thunder1212: you should just drop this line of thinking totally, if you want to delete firefox then you remove the packages and the files in the . dir in the home dir, doing system-wide searches and deleing files basically at random is not safe.
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: its a terminal command, its one way to connect to a server via ssh
<learn> trinity9000: just need a tool to do a encode/decode on base64, url, hex...
<janedoe> ActionParsnip: yeah but first I have to install the ssh-thing right (know that sounds amateurish)
<janedoe> ?
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: on the server, yes. On ubuntu clients, no
<trinity9000> learn: There's a standard Linux program for base64 I think, but not for the rest. Best bet is using the standard library of some programming language like PHP, Java, Perl etc.
<janedoe> ActionParsnip: now I am overstrained :/ well I guess, I will read some stuff.. :/
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: the server side needs openssh-server installing. The client is already part of a default install
<ActionParsnip> trinity9000: http://www.motobit.com/util/base64-decoder-encoder.asp
<janedoe> ActionParsnip: alright, but do I need that server stuff?
<dc5ala> learn, you probably have to use a programming/scripting language of your choice (perl, php, ruby, ...)
<learn> ActionParsnip: hi, have any console base tool, if dont have internet than unable to decode/encode?
<szal> learn: please speak English :)
<GoodPoot> 	When I was 11 years old I visited Neverland Ranch for 3 days and had a ball with Michael Jackson. We would go gokarting around sipping jesus juice and cuddling. My favorite moment was when we climbed a tree, and he pulled off my shorts and underoos to stick his nice hot nigger dick into my ass while I grabbed a giraffe's head by the horns to felate me!
<|OLLIE|> Woah
<Termaster> bug 776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<ActionParsnip> janedoe: yes, to connect to
<tyrone> Slart and trinity9000 thanks!
<Termaster> Someone know how to fix it ?
<Slart> tyrone: you're welcome
<Termaster> Someone know how to fix it ?
<efrem> i coudnt install skype in  ubuntu10.04 even in  ubuntu software center is there any soulution?
<iceroot> efrem: error?
<GoodPoot> 	When I was 11 years old I visited Neverland Ranch for 3 days and had a ball with Michael Jackson. We would go gokarting around sipping jesus juice and cuddling. My favorite moment was when we climbed a tree, and he pulled off my shorts and underoos to stick his nice hot nigger dick into my ass while I grabbed a giraffe's head by the horns to felate me!
<szal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Termaster> help
<ActionParsnip> Termaster: its a fresh bug, give it time
<Termaster> its from may
<szal> is that a new wave of spambots?  I think I remember someone being banned for this text some days ago already
<Termaster> do you think something will be changed
<szal> !enter | Termaster
<ubottu> Termaster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trinity9000> Termaster: There are some bugs which are never fixed and simply closed as irrelevant a year later
<ActionParsnip> Termaster: the bug guys will decide that, just keep watching it
<trinity9000> Termaster: Depends on the priority and how hard it is to reproduce
<Termaster> szal: stopp that
<dwatkins> Termaster: as a workaround can you not just move the window to the middle of the appropriate workspace?
<szal> Termaster: adhere to channel rules & I'll do
<Termaster> trinity9000: you mean, moving it to the middle
<Termaster> trinity9000: and then maximize it
<dwatkins> Termaster: I do, yes
<tyrone> ok... so I'm a noob... what just happened with the outburst from GoodPoot
<ActionParsnip> szal: s/he is. there is no problem with the users behaviour
<Termaster> ok tanks
<Termaster> szal: i do not do anything wrong
<trinity9000> tyrone: He was banned, as you've expect
<szal> ActionParsnip: ok, in this case it's rather 'guidelines'
<trinity9000> tyrone: One of the bots is probably setup to trigger on certain words
<Kingsy> how do I check my php version in ubuntu ?
<szal> !pm | Termaster
<ubottu> Termaster: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Termaster> i didnt pm you szal
<szal> Termaster: yes, you did
<Termaster> no i did not
<trinity9000> Kingsy: php -version
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<szal> [13:21:03] <Termaster> na <- and this is what?
<tyrone> i see so calling the "!ops" did that?
<trinity9000> Kingsy: Or you could look in synaptic to see which version is installed
<Termaster> thats a fake from you because it took so long
<ikonia> Termaster: szal please lets drop it
<ikonia> no harm done, so lets move on
<Termaster> and it is not a question and pms are allowed
<ikonia> Termaster: please, no harm's been done, so lets move on
<efrem> iceroot: the error is" failed to download package file,check your internet connection" but my internet connection is work well
<iceroot> efrem: what command you used for installing?
<Zankajo> #ubuntu-es
<Kingsy> trinity9000: yeah just got it.. hmm what is the easiest way of upgrading php 5.2 -> 5.3 ?
<Zankajo> soz
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: you may find one with a ppa
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: ppa?
<efrem> iceroot: just from ubuntu softwrae center
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<szal> Zankajo: try '/join #ubuntu-es'
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: I thought php wasnt in the repos?
<iceroot> efrem: please run this and paste the errors "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype"
<CloudAche84> kingsy http://dracoblue.net/dev/installing-php-535536-on-ubuntu-mavericklucid/194/
<ActionParsnip> !info php
<Kingsy> apt-get install php5 installed 5.2
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<soulis77-SE> I'm getting problem with console-kit-daemon: Warning: Could not determine active console. Using Ubuntu 10.04. Is this for GUI ?  I have searched web and haven't found any way to remove the error, only to hide it from the log files. Anyone here that knows how to remove the error?
<Kingsy> CloudAche84: awsome thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: which release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: lsb_release -d   will tell you
<CloudAche84> #openstack
<CloudAche84> oops
<Termaster> i think szal should stop always to say !pm or !ubuntu-es or so it get on my nerves
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5 (maverick)
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: in the main repo
<Kingsy> thanks
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: in the main repo? so apt-get install ?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: yeah: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php5
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: php5 is already the newest version.
<Kingsy> hmmm I assume there is a problem with apache
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: thanks got it
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: np :)
<efrem> iceroot: where can i paste the error?
<ParkerR> pastie.org
<harnedi> tes
<Stormshadow> hi all...i partitioned a USB disk using gparted and included a FAT32 partition (used mkfs.vfat -F 32)...when i plug in the USB on a windows system, all ext3 partitions are seen as allocated, whereas the FAT32 partition is unallocated. All looks well on Ubuntu. Disk label is GPT...any ideas why windows fails to show the fat32 partition?
<ActionParsnip> Stormshadow: did you unmount the volume properly?
<efrem> iceroot: http://pastie.org/2242329
<ParkerR> efrem, looks like that download might not be available
<istiaque_> Hi,I am a new user in linux . I have dongle modem its model ZTE-AX-226,wimax usb modem.i have no driver ,Now ,how to connect it in linux?
<soulis77-SE> I'm getting problem with console-kit-daemon: Warning: Could not determine active console. Using Ubuntu 10.04. Is this for GUI ?  I have searched web and haven't found any way to remove the error, only to hide it from the log files. Anyone here that knows how to remove the error?
<efrem> iceroot: so what supoose to do?
<Stormshadow> ActionParsnip :: should have, yes
<efrem> parkerR: so what supoose to do?
<ParkerR> One sec
<ParkerR> Looking
<ParkerR> efrem, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_2.2.0.35-0lucid1_i386.deb
<Stormshadow> as referred, Ubuntus disk utility toll shows it as FAT32
<ParkerR> Download that and then as root do dpkg -i skype_2.2.0.35-0lucid1_i386.deb
<usman> hello, i want to define a virtual host but for port 88, for this i have my dns defined for it as its A record, do i also need to define the port 88 in the dns  ??
<efrem> parkerR: thnx
<efrem> i will do thea
<llutz> usman: no
<ActionParsnip> Stormshadow: i'd remove the data from the fat32 and format it in windows then put the data back, may help
<usman> llutz: ok , i am trying to define vhost for port 88 , i already have just define a vhost for port 80 and its working fine , i use same configuration file and just change the port to 88 but was not working, am i missing something
<usman> ok i think i need to define it in ports.conf
<usman> NameVirtualHost *:88
<usman> Listen 88
<llutz> usman: #httpd for apache-help
<usman> ok
<dean> Hey all could anyone give me any help with kubuntu at all I know this is Ubuntu but the Kubuntu channel are so ignorant
<ParkerR> dean, what's wrong?
<obeyance> Is it polite to ask for help with something?
<ParkerR> Yes
<obeyance> K, im new to Ubuntu but im picking up pretty quick.
<obeyance> I have one question, for now.
<ParkerR> Shoot
<dean> ParkerR, I installed Kubuntu yesterday and before I did anything I installed Synaptic and then tried to install Kubuntu Restricted extras and it froze at the end and messed up my installation?
<ActionParsnip> dean: boot to root recovery mode and run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<obeyance> When i scroll on web pages and folders with more than a page of files on it, its jerky/choppy.
<dean> ActionParsnip, What does that do if you don't mind me asking?
<ParkerR> OK. First. Why is that a question? dean. Did it freeze it or not?
<dean> ParkerR, Yeah it froze
<obeyance> I have an Nvidia 7900GS KO, and i have the (Recommended) drivers option selected.
<ParkerR> Try what Archtivity said
<barberan> where do I see my cpu, motherbrd temperature? 11.04
<coz_> obeyance,  are you running Unity with that?
<ActionParsnip> dean: fixes the packages as best it can
<dean> ActionParsnip, Oh ok cool thanks for that. Is there any known issues with synaptic compatibility with Kubuntu?
<coz_> obeyance,    open ccsm.. click on the OPenGL  plugin to get into it's settings and disable  "Sync To VBlank"  then see if it is still as choppy
<ParkerR> coz_, I thought ccsm was an extra download?
<obeyance> Me too, for Compiz.
<coz_> ParkerR,  it is ,,  but necessary if any real changes are to be made in the setting for compiz
<ParkerR> Well then he might not have it. sudo apt-get install ccsm
<obeyance> I dont see where to go.
<obeyance> I do have it.
<ParkerR> Oh cool
<coz_> obeyance,  ccsm is opened?
<efrem_> parkerR: is you mean run sudo dpkg -i skype_2.2.0.35-0lucid1_i386.deb after i download?
<ParkerR> Yes
<obeyance> Yes im on the ALL cat.
<ActionParsnip> dean: I've not used KDE in about 8 years, sorry
<dean> ActionParsnip, Ok no probs thanks anyway
<istiaque_> Hi,I am a new user in linux . I have dongle modem its model ZTE-AX-226,wimax usb modem.i have no driver ,Now ,how to connect it in linux?
<ParkerR> Brb reinstalling 10.04.2.
<coz_> dean the last time I used kde with synaptic there were no issues, however,, kde has its own package manager,, its different but not  too confusing
 * szal uses aptitude anyway
<szal> !away | Reikoku
<ubottu> Reikoku: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<obeyance> Yeah. Im not finding the OpenGL options anywhere. Where are they in the CCSM?
<coz_> guys,, not sure who is speaking to whom here,, it's a good idea to type the first 2 or 3  letters of someone name you are speaking with then hitting the tab button to complete their nick  so they can be alerted on their end
<Reikoku> :P That's *REALLY* on the bot?
<binni> how do I zip many files when the paths to these files is stored in a txt file? something like "zip files1.zip <from the paths included in files.txt>"
<obeyance> Im only talking to you.
<Guest72146> Hello
<coz_> obeyance,   you are on   ubuntu 11.04.. yes?
<bazhang> obeyance, try co<tab>
<Guest72146> Ubuntu 1104 without gnome ?
<obeyance> No i am currently upgrading to 11.04 though.
<Guest72146> Its a pity
<coz_> obeyance,   ah ok
<coz_> obeyance,   then look under the  general options
<obeyance> Wait, 11.04 doesnt have gnome?
<szal> Guest72146: what is your question?
<coz_> obeyance,  yes it does have gnome
<bazhang> obeyance, sure it does
<Guest72146> Szal i have got none
<Guest72146> Szal why do you ask
<obeyance> Ok i must have missread. =)
<szal> Guest72146: because you didn't seem to make sense
<qin> binni: to one file?
<AlexDevilLX> Are cd, ls,chmod stored in bin>?
<gere> How can create partion using ubuntu like windwos to protect our data?
<coz_> obeyance,  are you in the middle of upgrading to 11.04  now??
<binni> qin: yes, zip many files into one zip file, but the individual paths to all the files are stored in a text file
<bazhang> !ot | Guest72146
<ubottu> Guest72146: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gere: use gparted
<Guest72146> Someone know
<bazhang> Guest72146, no
<Guest72146> How to install gnome 3
<obeyance> coz_,  Its downloading, i have an hour left.
<bazhang> !gnome3 > Guest72146
<ubottu> Guest72146, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Guest72146: 11.04 Ubuntu uses Gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | Guest72146
<ubottu> Guest72146: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<coz_> obeyance,  ah ok then in all honesty,, I would wait until that has completed and you rebooted before trying to fix anything
<bazhang> Guest72146, its not supported, will break things. steer clear
<Guest72146> But bazhang unity has a problem with window
<Guest72146> So i cant use it
<gere> ActionParsnip:gparted mean?how can we use?
<qin> binni: if it is clean (no whites): zip file.zip `cat filewithpaths`
<andrewS> looking for a decent equivalent to mspaint accessable thru apt-get install from ubuntu 11.04 desktop x32 bit plzz
<coz_> obeyance,  then when you open ccsm you will have the OpenGL plugin at that point
<bazhang> Guest72146, the compiz issue? going near the edge? that one?
<ActionParsnip> gere: install it and run it, you'll see what's what :)
<joao> hey !!!
<ActionParsnip> andrewS: mtpaint, gpaint, tuxpaint
<OerHeks> andrewS, try gnome-paint
<Guest72146> Bazhang yes for example
<andrewS> action: ty
<andrewS> gpaint=gnome paint?
<ActionParsnip> andrewS: tuxpaint makes cool noises when you do stuff :)
<bazhang> Guest72146, do you have the bug link?
<coz_> andrewS,  ther eis also  pinta
<ActionParsnip> !info gpaint
<binni> qin: it worked! thanks.
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 776 kB
<joao> se tiver algum br por favor abrir um new tab !
<andrewS> perfect, ty all
<kim_> I'm trying to figure out where ubuntu is storing its data on a windows partition (when someone foolishly installed ubuntu to windows and blew up grub). I'm not sure where to look?
<qin> binni: Cheers!
<coz_> andrewS,  also  mypaint  for natural media painting
<szal> !pt | joao
<ubottu> joao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<obeyance> andrewS: Why would you not want to use at least Gimp?
<gere> ActionParsnip:can i install first look like  sudo apt-get install gparted ?
<Guest72146> Bazhang wait i will look
<Guest72146> Wait
<coz_> andrewS,   I would go with gpaint and pinta  for starters
<Guest72146> Bug 776435
<andrewS> am
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<obeyance> So when i get 1104 installed all the way, what do you think the issue is?
<obeyance> It did it on 9.10, 10.4, and now 10.10.
<szal> obeyance: what did?
<obeyance> Choppy scrolling of web pages and other scrolling things.
<obeyance> Not menues though.
<bazhang> Guest72146, use classic then
<Guest72146> Ok
<obeyance> Just web pages and folders.
<bazhang> !classic | Guest72146
<ubottu> Guest72146: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> gere: yes
<BluesKaj> kim_, do you m ean someone installed ubuntu in windows ? That would be what is called a wubi install or perhaps VMware ?
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: what browser do you use?
<obeyance> Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: tried a different browser?
<obeyance> But it does it in folders too.
<obeyance> Its like i dont have any graphiscs drivers.
<obeyance> graphics*
<coz_> obeyance,    you are in the middle of upgrading
<szal> obeyance: old machine perhaps that just doesn't cut it these days
<coz_> obeyance,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i  vga
<obeyance> I am 45 min from starting to upgrade. But im not going to fix it right this second. Ill wait till later but i wouldnt mind a walk through on the issue while i wait =)
<obeyance> its like 5 years old... But ran windows 7 up till 2 weeks ago.
<obeyance> 7 ultimate.
<coz_> obeyance,  ok and which video card do you have there?
<obeyance> 7900GS
<obeyance> 2 gigs of ram.
<coz_> obeyance,  that is more than adequate
<BluesKaj> obeyance,` how are you upgrading , clean install or ...?
<obeyance> 2.2GHz single core 64bit
<obeyance> AMD
<coz_> obeyance, that's is also fine
<obeyance> Im upgrading.
<obeyance> BluesKaj, Im upgrading.
<coz_> obeyance,  but didnt you tell me just a while ago that you have about another hour before it completes the upgrading ...yes?
<Chat1325> =D{..هہہہہہہـ(=)))ـہہہہہہہٱٱٱي..}(Y)=D
<Chat1325> =)) •• ھَھٍھَھٍھَھھٍھَھٍٱإيـﮱ •• =D
<kim_> when you install ubuntu in a windows partition, where does ubuntu hide all its files? :-/
<szal> obeyance: AGP?
<BluesKaj> obeyance, that's the same as my compaq ...running 11.04 just fine on it ...nvidia 7600gt , ...cles enuff
<BluesKaj> close
<Chat1325> =)) •• ھَھٍھَھٍھَھھٍھَھٍٱإيـﮱ •• =D
<Chat1325> =)) •• ھَھٍھَھٍھَھھٍھَھٍٱإيـﮱ •• =D
<FloodBot1> Chat1325: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Chat1325,  ?????
<obeyance> On the Distributions Upgrade dialog, its on >Getting new packages and i have 49 min left it says.
<szal> !en | Chat1325
<bazhang> Chat1325, stop that
<shomon> hi, where is a good place to find out how to convert a wav to an mp3 in ubuntu, just on the command line?
<ubottu> Chat1325: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<obeyance> Which its about 1/5th of the way downloading.
<coz_> shomon,   use ffmpeg
<shomon> ok thanks
<obeyance> I could stop now and have no issues.
<coz_> shomon,   ffmpeg  -i  name of wav   nameof.mp3
<Chat1325> .       ;;)               >=)  .      <//)             <//).       _\^/_          _\!/_  ‏​​​​.                       
<bluefrost> So... does unity have a place to put my gnome-eyes yet?
<szal> Chat1325: other than that, youre encoding is broken
<shomon> c ool, thanks coz_ downloading now :)
<obeyance> szal: Its a PCIE card.
<coz_> shomon,  t his also works for video conversions as well  same command  ffmpeg -i   etc etc
<obeyance> 256MB GPU putting out 20 pipelines.
<shomon> coz_,  used to be much more haphazard looking process using rec and messing with audio settings...
<coz_> shomon,  however if you want more control with ffmpeg,, you may want to either go online and research it's options and various command combinations or just read the m an page
<shomon> yeah sure, will do
<szal> obeyance: anyhoo, GF7 isn't exactly the fanciest gfx card out there; for better performance you should look for a GF8 or newer (better hardware acceleration support)
<obeyance> My PC is more than adiquite to run basic web pages even with the most bloated OS.
<BluesKaj> kim_, ubuntu is not an app that installs in windows , it's an operating system which may have deleted your windows data and operating system ,if you chose to install it there
<coz_> obeyance,  your system should run 11.04  fairly well
<obeyance> szal, the next step up from a 7900GS KO is an 8800GTX
<szal> obeyance: otoh, I have no problems w/ scrolling on my old secondary machine (single-core AMD, GeForce FX 5900XT)
<obeyance> But i dont have any money to buy any hardware... so im stuck with my machine which plays what i want to play just fine.
<szal> obeyance: so wait for your upgrade to finish & install nvidia driver
<obeyance> Im sure its just a configuration issue.
<gere> I have installed gparted to desktop
<gere> Next step
<obeyance> Thats the deal, i downloaded and updated my GFX drivers.
<dukepukem> hey guys. I have a question. I have a computer set up a windows and ubuntu parition. I want to overwrite my ubuntu partion with a fresh install. Will I have to restore my MBR?
<coz_> obeyance,  ah.... you downloaded them  from nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: I use a geforce 6150 onboard and it runs fine. What is the system intended for?
<szal> dukepukem: no
<shomon> do I need a specific library or apt package to get ffmpeg to work with mp3s? the man page talks about a .configure option to enable it...
<Mr> how can install google talk and skype to my compter?
<dukepukem> szal thanks
<coz_> shomon,  I dont believe so ,, did you try that command to convert it?
<ActionParsnip> Mr: skype can be downloaded from the skype website
<shomon> yes
<Tainlorn> hi all, ive just noticed this cron job on my ubuntu VPS, can anyone tell me ehat its doing? :[ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -n 200 -r -0 rm
<shomon> Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0
<aetas> dukepukem, just dont accidentally tell it it can format it, which it will ask during install
<coz_> shomon,  also did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kim_> Ok, I have a *wubi* install of ubuntu. Where is wubi keeking it's files? (I've checked the wubi faq, but it wasn't clear on that)
<kim_> keeping
<Mr> what about google talk?
<shomon> ah, no I didn't. will have a look..
<szal> ActionParsnip, shomon: Skype is in the Partner PPA, it just needs to be enabled
<coz_> shomon,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> szal: true enough
<CloudAche84> asked earlier but has anyone installed ubuntu to iscsi root with preseed file?
<obeyance> coz_: I got them from the "Additional Drivers" Dialog and i have (Version Current)[Recommended] activated.
<nyuszika7h> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ActionParsnip> Mr: pidgin and empathy can both use the googletalk protocol
<dukepukem> aetas tell it not to format the whole drive or just the partition?
<coz_> obeyance,   ok  ,, you may have to reinstall them after the upgrade
<coz_> obeyance,   hopefully not but still I would wait
<jamshid> hello everybody
<coz_> hey
<dukepukem> howdy
<jamshid> how to i find C programming chat room
<dukepukem> try /list
<shomon> coz_, that's much better now, thanks
<obeyance> yeah its annoying cause if i wind the wheel down a few times it takes forever to scroll down the page cause its so choppy.
<aetas> dukepukem, drive
<szal> jamshid: /join ##c
<coz_> JamesGo,  #programming   maybe
<dukepukem> aetas tnx
<bazhang> !alis | jamshid
<ubottu> jamshid: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<saikat> hi all
<coz_> shomon,   cool
<ActionParsnip> jamshid: try #C
<jamshid> thanks
<obeyance> I also dont understand why my FPS drops by 100% when i go into desktop cube.
<obeyance> From 200+ to 20.
<coz_> obeyance,  well the cube is definitly going to take up resources  however that does sound a bit excessive
<Mr> Hello jamshid
<obeyance> Yeah, to me too. Thats why i mentioned it.
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: which driver is the nvidia chip using?
<kim_> ok found it, wubi stores files in the normal home directory for windows users
<saikat> can anyone help me to find any contact info of partnership on ubuntu?
<obeyance> It says (Version Current)[Recommended]
<obeyance> ActionParsnip, It says (Version Current)[Recommended]
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: ok can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<nyuszika7h> :/
<nyuszika7h> Oops, wrong channel.
<nyuszika7h> And wrong network.
<obeyance> What is pastebin?
<dr-willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nyuszika7h> !pastebin
<nyuszika7h> lol, help overload.
<obeyance> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648199/
<Pici> saikat: What do you mean? Are you looking for information for the Canonical Partners program?
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: looks good to me
<obeyance> Heh it says that my clock speed is 33MHz?
<saikat> Pici : yes
<Mr> tnx in advance
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: my onboard says 66Mhz
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: interesting
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: is it a PCI video card?
<Pici> saikat: Your best source of information is right here: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/partnerships - Note that we in this channel are only members of the community, we don't represent Canonical themselves.
<gere> so how can i create partion after I install gparted.....???
<obeyance> ActionParsnip, Its a PCI Express card.
<Pici> saikat: Use the contact form there if you require more information.
<coz_> ooo
<obeyance> You think its not set correctly or something?
<coz_> obeyance,   well for pcie that seems a bit slow
<gere> so how can i create partion after I install gparted.....???
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: doesn't sem that way, seems to think it's a pci card
<dr-willis> gere:  run gparted and use it.. clarify the problem
<szal> ActionParsnip: interesting indeed, mine says '33 MHz' as well (PCIe)
<coz_> gere,    http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C
<ActionParsnip> szal: curiouser and curiouser
<szal> ActionParsnip: such is life, and it's getting sucher and sucher ;)
<obeyance> lol
<dr-willis> gparted may need to be ran from a live cd for some tasks
<obeyance> Have any of you guys dealt with Lucid Puppy?
<coz_> obeyance,  I have not
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: indeed
<szal> obeyance: if that's a derivative of Puppy Linux, it's off-topic here
<ActionParsnip> szal: it can use ubuntu repos, its a strange hound indeed
<obeyance> I have a laptop that doesnt have a working hard drive and i wanted to be able to use it. I was thinking about getting a small distro and installing it on my 2g USB flash drive but it says i need a windows computer to do conversion?
<dr-willis> obeyance:  see the puppylinux channel
<szal> obeyance: conversion?
<obeyance> Lucid puppy is a cross between Ubuntu 10.04 and Puppy.
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: puppy will be great then, or you can use xpud ;)
<thunder1212> hi
<szal> obeyance: Tiny Core (10 MB)
<obeyance> "# Windows PC (XP/VIsta/7) to perform the conversion
<obeyance> "
<dr-willis> obeyance:  you nan do a normal install to a 8gb drive and it should work ok.
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: any small size diro will fit. If you can get an 8Gb SD, you can run a full Ubuntu with ease
<obeyance> I dont have any money =(
<dr-willis> a 4gb is useable. barely
<lihelin> hi
<obeyance> Or... If i could install on my USB external...
<obeyance> I have a 300GB WD mybook, but it might not work on it.
<dr-willis> 4gb usb $5   here i saw
<lihelin> nobody there?
 * szal bought a 16 GB USB pen earlier this year for like €15
<dr-willis> external usb hds work fine for me
<qin> lihelin: nobody left, he will be back.
<thunder1212> i ran this command find / -delete -iname "*firefox*" and now my system does not boot and gives grub rescue error
<thunder1212> i just want to save my data
<obeyance> dr-willis, for installing and booted from?
<dr-willis> be suru grub gets installed to the usnhd
<szal> still have to check how live or installed USB system works here w/ a CF card; my 8 GB CF is lying around unused atm
<dr-willis> obeyance:  yes
<szal> but I think I'll wait w/ that until I have a new card reader
<obeyance> Hm
<obeyance> What about it being NTFS?
<Slart> are there any gotchas with sharing an xfs volume over nfs?
<lihelin> ntfs is not good for linux
<dr-willis> you dont install to a ntfs filesystem
<lihelin> yes,you should use fat32
<dr-willis> you make normal linux partitions  same as for a internal hd
<obeyance> Then i cant install to that HDD
<dr-willis> repartition it...
<obeyance> Cause its formatted for windows use under NTFS because Fat32 only allows for 4gig transfers
<obeyance> Its my back up drive and i put large amounts at a time on it so i cant change it to less =\
<dr-willis> you dont do a normal install to ntfs either...
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: you'd want a persistant install which needs a bit more work
<obeyance> Right, which was why i had slimmed down the choices to this one distro. Its small so i could install on the 2g USB flash and its light so it will run well off what the laptop has on board.
<dr-willis> your backup drive really should be kept someplace safe.. not used as an daily os drive...
<dan__> hi dual boot ubuntu and windows and windows wont boot so im going to have to reinstall it. i have had GRUB stop working after doing this before but am i right in thinking that if its on the linux partition it shouldnt be damaged?
<dr-willis> with tiny core linux you can boot from flash and keep the files on an internal fat32/ntfs disk i think
<obeyance> Its just... stuff. There is nothing sensitive, expencive or anything that i cant get again on it.
<dr-willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<obeyance> I use it for transfering data from one computer to another and to save data if an OS fails.
<thunder1212> this is my partition scheme.. /home / and swap
<obeyance> Which, that has been years ago that i had to save data, at least till 2 weeks ago.
<dr-willis> dan__:  if you got a spare flash drive you can install grub to it.. make sure it boots the flash to your system, and use that to repair grub later.
<obeyance> Luckily i still had my Ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD
<dan__> thats another thing. i installed 11.04 clean yet grub-install -v tells me im running GRUB 0.97
<gskill> out of gdm!!! the system starts on console mode
<gskill> :(
<dr-willis> try startx gskill
<dan__> i think with my setup the ubuntu disk boots first so why would grub and my ability to boot ubuntu be affected?
<gskill> dr-willis, Fatal server error: no screens found
<spreetzer> can somebody help me with a permission problem? I have a user named passenger, which is in the www-data group. i have a directory /var/www which is owned by www-data, when i log in as passenger and try to chmod this directory i get permission denied? i am kinda new to this and tought that if a user is in a group he can do whatever he wants on a directory owned by the group this user is in...
<dr-willis> windows may overwrite it. you could unplug the hd to be sure
<dr-willis> gskill:  you got some x issues then
<llutz> spreetzer: only owner  or root can do
<gskill> dr-willis, yeah.... I just changed my login screen
<spreetzer> so passenger is in www-data, /var/www is owned by www-data. How do i get passenger user to be able to chmod this directory?
<dr-willis> gskill:  changed how
<dan__> thats probably a good idea. grub should think its the same as before. thanks for the help
<llutz> spreetzer: you cannot unless you make him owner of that dir
<gskill> with cp dr-willis
<spreetzer> then i don't understand the use of groups? somebody told me, put users in www-data, let www-data own /var/www so all users in that directory have access to that directory :S
<[Joose]> Ubuntu 11.04 uses GNOME v3 right?
<oal> There are lots of small back dots (5x5 to 10x10) pixels flashing on and off in the top right corner of my screen. Is my graphics card dying?
<llutz> spreetzer: having access to something and having the right to chmod/chown are different things.
<spreetzer> ok, well maybe you can tell me, i want all users in www-data to have read/write access to /var/www, what should i do?
<llutz> spreetzer: chmod  g+w    on all dirs inside /var/www
<ActionParsnip> oal: does it happen in all OSes?
<llutz> spreetzer:  find /var/www -type d |xargs chmod g+w               as root
<[Joose]> Will I have any problems if I switch from GNOME3 to Gnome Classic? i.e. lost files, lost programs, any incompatibilites. Will I have the option to switch back if I don't like it?
<oal> ActionParsnip: I only have Ubuntu, so I can't test it with windows
<gskill> dr-willis, I just change the wallpaper of my login screen... just that... with the terminal, by using the cp command
<spreetzer> llutz: that command didn't return anything, no errors, but still when i login as passenger user and try to chmod i still get 'operation not permitted'
<llutz> spreetzer: you cannot unless you make him owner of that dir
<spreetzer> but what if i have 2 users in www-data, should i both be owner of that dir?
<jonathon_> Anyone here got the link to fix the headphone port for laptops? I'm havin trouble finding it
<llutz> spreetzer: having access to something and having the right to chmod/chown are different things.  your user can read/write/remove files inside /var/www if hes groupmember, but he CANNOT chown/chmod
<llutz> spreetzer: and tbh, why should the group chown/chmod things there?
<CaT_MaN> hello all, Does someone know how to set time to wait for snmpwalk command ?
<obeyance> K, thank you guys for being nice and helpful. Im going to take a power nap while this finishes up and ill be back to try and figure out this graphics issue.
<spreetzer> llutz: that's what capistrano does after a deploy
<llutz> spreetzer: you dont want your webserver having full read/write-access to all stuff inside /var/www too
<mang0> Does anybody here use GTK cairo-dock? I can't get the drop&share applet to work for images :/
<aeon-ltd> 3/quit
<spreetzer> llutz: not my webserve, it's passenger user, which deploys my website
<llutz> spreetzer: only one user? make him owner of /var/www/* and he can do what you want. chgrp -R www-data /var/www          for httpd-access
<jonathon_> Anyone here got the link to fix the headphone port for laptops?
<antihero> How would I get the installed package version?
<llutz>  apt-cache policy <package>
<llutz> spreetzer: you might ask in #Capistrano for further help (i had to google what that is)
<gskill> so
<gskill> anyone has this issue before?
<antihero> Anyone else find google's repos to be horrendously slow to wait for headers
<trinity9000> antihero: No, I find Google's repository to be most excellent
<gskill> damn
<Rigin> join #ubuntu
<gskill> :S
<gskill> how can I restart my xserver? :S there is an error: Failed to connect to x server
<vilsonfarias> \join #gaim
<antihero> trinity9000: Weird.
<antihero> llutz: Thanks, by the way.
 * amol_beast says Hello
<antihero> Is it possible to change the compiler used by the "make" command (for the hell of it)
<trinity9000> antihero: You can either specify a compiler directly in the make file, or change your default compiler when you call "cc" etc.
 * gskill hello
<antihero> trinity9000: How would I do either?
<doufnufem> test
<doufnufem> k
<doufnufem> hey guys i have a question
<doufnufem> I'm trying to reinstall my ubuntu parition
<doufnufem> on a winxp ubuntu machine
<doufnufem> when i try to do so i try the first option; erase ubuntu 11.04 and reinstall
<doufnufem> how ever i get an error that i have too many paritions
<doufnufem> any solutions?
<gskill> hw many partitions do you have doufnufem ?
<doufnufem> i have 5
<doufnufem> pardon
<doufnufem> 4
<gskill> try with advancer install
<gskill> advanced*
<doufnufem> one for ubuntu, one for windows, one for a blank parition i use to swap files between the two, and one for swap
<gskill> doufnufem, try with the advanced installation by formating it and then installing the natty again
<doufnufem> will i need to reinstall the swap parition?
<gskill> doufnufem, no, you don't
<gskill> just format the ext partition and that's all
<aetas> that you again, duke?
<doufnufem> ya
<aetas> problems?
<doufnufem> just working on it atm
<doufnufem> to many paritions for easy install
<doufnufem> and very wary of messing up the windows parition
<doufnufem> okay using gparted to reformat the ubuntu part
<ParkerR> Back
<dyd> how can i reinstall grub on my hd?
<efrem_> i cant install Gtalk like in windows in ubuntu 10.04?
<ParkerR> sudo grub install /dev/sda in most cases
<iceroot> dyd: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<ParkerR> Oh -
<ParkerR> Ok
<dyd> iceroot: thanks
<new> yo anyone awake?
<ParkerR> I am
<doufnufem> im alseep
<doufnufem> asleep
<jamshid_> sorry,
<jamshid_> ##C :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<jamshid_> what it means?
<ParkerR> doufnufem installed irssi in his brain
<doufnufem> jamshid_:  do this /msg nickserv identify <email adress> <password>
<doufnufem> sry
<doufnufem> jamshid_:  do this /msg nickserv register <email adress> <password>
<ParkerR> Actually password goes first
<doufnufem> lol
<doufnufem> i fail
<doufnufem> WHAT I MEAN IS
<doufnufem> jamshid_:  do this /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<ParkerR> XD
<ParkerR> Wbnew
<ParkerR> *Wb new
<Newwwwb> ty heh.
<gskill> jamshid_, mode r is when the channel can only joined by registered nick on the nickserve
<Felersurm> what does one use instead of dd to create a image of a lv on a vg.
<jamshid_> thank you!
<doufnufem> man idk if im doing this right :x
<gskill> jamshid_, u wlcm
<ParkerR> Man I love pianobar
<Newwwwb> my xubuntu does this odd thing after some use (days).. it makes program windows go away..or some sort
<Newwwwb> I could take a pic and show it to you, hold onb
<Newwwwb> brb
<gskill> well.. so anyone had troubles with the xserver?
<ParkerR> This is why everyone should have access to a BNC XD
<gskill> it seems like I'm the only one :(
<ParkerR> gskill, details
<doufnufem> http://i.imgur.com/Fq2sx.png <--- is this right?
<Felersurm> gskill: no you are not but your question was a bit general
<ParkerR> Nonon make that fat32 ext4
<ParkerR> doufnufem,
<doufnufem> fat32 is my windows part
<ParkerR> sda2 is your windows
<ParkerR> sda4 is going to be the linux partition
<gskill> ParkerR, Felersurm when I boot on linux ubuntu 10.10, the gnome doesn't works and the login screen is on console mode
<ParkerR> Needs to be ext4 or ext3
<ParkerR> gskill, dunno
<doufnufem> wait excuse me :<
<gskill> I have a FX 5200 Nvidia
<doufnufem> fat32 is my just storage partition
<ParkerR> Oh
<gskill> on vga graph
<doufnufem> i want to put it on sda/1 thats where i had my previous ubuntu install
<ParkerR> So where are you putting linux doufnufem ?
<ParkerR> Oh then thats ok
<ParkerR> :)
<doufnufem> awesome
<doufnufem> now just click next?
<doufnufem> and hope i dont fuck it up lol
<FloodBot1> doufnufem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ParkerR> Yep
<doufnufem> crap
<doufnufem> no root file system detected
<doufnufem> :x
<ParkerR> Oh
<ParkerR> On that etx4 make the mountpoint /
<doufnufem> k
<Felersurm> gskill: i thought 10.10 to be a bit crappy. so if you dont mind upgrading. do it. goes like this: sudo su and then: aptitude update; aptitude upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<ParkerR> *ext4
<mang0> n0trusting hrm
<gskill> Felersurm, ok I'll try that and see what happens
<iceroot> Felersurm: sudo su is wrong
<ParkerR> I'm on 10.04.2 right now :)
<gskill> iceroot, I know
<iceroot> Felersurm: also using a real root-shell is not the supported way
<gskill> just su
<iceroot> gskill: wrong
<doufnufem> sry about all the questions. Like this http://i.imgur.com/qSMZu.png
<gskill> but also can I try with ctrl+alt+F2
<Felersurm> ill rephrase my question: i heard one shouldnt use dd to copy from lvs. what do i use instead to create images from a logival volume which resides on a volume group??
<ParkerR> doufnufem, bingo
<doufnufem> tnx
<iceroot> !sudo | gskill
<ubottu> gskill: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gskill> iceroot, I'm happy with my kernel
<Felersurm> iceroot: how is sudo su wrong?
<iceroot> Felersurm: its setting the environment wrong
<ParkerR> You can just do sudo <command>
<gskill> just su
<iceroot> Felersurm: sudo -i is the correct way for a root-shell
<gskill> and then the pass
<Felersurm> iceroot: yeah but that doesnt matter for some aptitude runs
<iceroot> Felersurm: but we only support sudo command here
<gskill> that changes your user to root
<iceroot> Felersurm: it can matter
<Pici> gskill: The root account is locked by default on Ubuntu.
<iceroot> Felersurm: so there is no reason to use the wrong way
<dyd> hello all
<gskill> Pici, I can use my root account
<ParkerR> Yeah me too
<iceroot> gskill: you can do what you want but its not supported here
<Pici> gskill: Just because you can, doesn't mean your should or recommend to others.
<ParkerR> First thing I do is sudo passwd to set root password
<dyd> i've done sudo grub-install /dev/sdb, but now at startup i see: error: no such device: E25C67D55C67A351 then grub rescue>
<iceroot> ParkerR: same for you as for gskill
<dyd> (now i'm with another pc)
<gskill> iceroot, I don't want to do nothing but repair my xserver
<gskill> :S
<ParkerR> I've just never understood why root has always been regarded as forbidden land
<iceroot> ParkerR: because there is no reason for a real root-account
<gskill> ParkerR, I had to unlock that accout to unlock the keyring....
<iceroot> ParkerR: its to easy to break the system when using a root-account
<gskill> iceroot, I never use the root account
<dyd> can anyone help me with grub stuff?
<ParkerR> Yeah, I have heard that. I usually don't do anything stupid as root
<chbdyy> YLMF OS 4.0 的视觉效果怎么开啊？
<ParkerR> But I can see how that can happen
<iceroot> ParkerR: its not a question of stupid
<iceroot> ParkerR: but a normal typo can be bad
<Felersurm>  i heard one shouldnt use dd to copy from lvs. what do i use instead to create images from a logival volume which resides on a volume group??
<dyd> the situation was like that: i installed ubuntu on a 160 gb hd, but i can't understand why if i plug out a 500 hd it won't load ubuntu, so i tried grub-install on the 160gb hd but nothing changed
<chbdyy> YLMF OS 4.0 的视觉效果怎么开啊？
<dyd> it's like if grub is installed on the 500 gb hd
<gskill> ParkerR, what iceroot wants to mean is that someone can login as root remotely on your pc then do whatever he wants
<Lartza> In all cases, is the server edition good for servers?
<iceroot> gskill: that is not what i mean
<ParkerR> gskill, I don't think so
<Felersurm> dyd: probably grub was installed to your 500GB HDs masterbootrecord
<chbdyy> 怎么都是老外？
<dyd> Felersurm: how can i do the same on my 160hd?
<Pici> !zh | chbdyy
<ubottu> chbdyy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dyd> i'm in grub-rescue console
<Lartza> Just a home server, but doesn't the server kernel decrease interactivity? Is it heavier than the desktop one and does it perform in streaming and torrents?
<gskill> iceroot, I don't have a root account
<gskill> I just changed my rood pass
<Felersurm> dyd: can you just replug the old HD?
<iceroot> gskill: then you have a root-account
<gskill> yep
<dyd> Felersurm: yes i can do that, but i want to use the 500hd for other pourposes
<ParkerR> <gskill> iceroot, I don't have a root account
<ParkerR> gskill, you aren't making any sense
<gskill> iceroot, it was necessary to unlock my keyring...
<Felersurm> dyd: yes but then you can boot and installing grub into the 160GB HD will be easier
<iceroot> gskill: no
<iceroot> gskill: just use sudo for that
<gskill> :O
<iceroot> gskill: as i said there is no reason for a real root-account
<gskill> sudo keyring unlock? :/
<dyd> Felersurm: lol... now it's not working
<ParkerR> iceroot, lets agree to disagree.
<iceroot> gskill: if keyring unlock is the command, yes
<dyd> Felersurm: maybe cause i installed grub on the 160hd manually?
<iceroot> !sudo | gskill
<ubottu> gskill: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Pici> gskill: no... I think you're confusing the difference between using sudo or gksudo with actually unlocking the root account and setting a password.
<Felersurm> dyd: maybe yes
<Pici> gskill: unlocking the keyring has nothing to do with this.
<Felersurm> dyd: ok unplug the 500G one again
<gskill> never mind
<zhangyang09> how to check a file in which package in ubuntu
<dyd> Felersurm: done
<gskill> I want to restore my gdm in a first place
<Felersurm> !grub > dyd
<ubottu> dyd, please see my private message
<Pici> zhangyang09: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<iceroot> zhangyang09: apt-file search, http://packages.ubuntu.com, dpkg -S /path/to/local/file
<Felersurm> !grub > Felersurm
<ubottu> Felersurm, please see my private message
<dyd> Felersurm: thank you
<R1ck> so I have this preseed file which works beautifully, my root and swap are created (root within an LVM), but now I have made a second preseed file which includes the first but with a seperate /home partition in the LVM. It doesnt work, it does include the other preseed file, but the setting i'm trying to override (d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string) doesnt seem to take effect
<ParkerR> Iforgot how nice 10.04 was
<ParkerR> *I forgot
<Pici> Felersurm: You may want to tray asking in #ubuntu-server for your question (or ##linux since it doesn't seem to be Ubuntu specific)
<gskill> ParkerR, I had 10,04
<trinity9000> Lartza: The difference between the server and desktop kernel is described here: http://tegeksinfo.wordpress.com/2011/05/06/kernel-differences-between-ubuntu-linux-desktop-and-server-editions/
<squig> i like 10.04
<gskill> but it crashes with my graphic card too
<zhangyang09> oh, Thanks , i find it use dpkg -S.. :)
<qin> Lartza: On headless machine, rtorrent is sensible, also deluge and transmission can be operated from cli and via web, there are also auto-downloaders and tracker updater operated even via irc, but it is off-topic.
<ParkerR> squig, It just feels snappier to me than 11.*
<dyd> Felersurm: i'm booting pc with ubuntu installation cd inserted
<Lartza> qin: Yes but was thinking how the server performs on HDD intensive tasks like torrents and streaming?
<dyd> Felersurm: live session means to use "try ubuntu without installing"?
<Felersurm> dyd: yes
<dyd> Felersurm: okk
<new> sigh
<squig> so the only real differnce is the kernel timer? the rest can be changed through proc?
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: transmission can be used headless too
<qin> Lartza: Desktop gives you gui, which can only slow down yours or automatic tasks, server edition have superior hardware support.
<squig> superior hardware support? its the same kernel
<qin> squig: Really? Then it does not.
<VectorX> hi, i got ubuntu installed in a vm, no gui only cli, how can i extend the disk space from the os itself, the vm is set to dynamic in virtualbox but its not expanding
<ActionParsnip> VectorX: I'd ask in #vbox
<VectorX> ActionParsnip ok
<VectorX> i thought it was a ubuntu/linux question thought
<woky> Hello. Is there any `easy' way to install ipw3945 driver in latest ubuntu (11.04) ?
<plouffe> Why does the website still recommend the 32bit version downloads?
<AcidRain> damn. i just got fired
<Lartza> qin: Minimal install doesn't have GUI
<Lartza> qin: Yet is desktop
<ActionParsnip> VectorX: it kinda is but the vbox config needs tweaking so asking in #vbox as well is good
<trinity9000> qin: A GUI doesn't affect server tasks very much at all... if you have 2GB of RAM or more, your desktop will be using a tiny amount, and likewise for CPU usage
<qin> Lartza: Ok, you can run desktop with no gui too, what do you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> trinity9000: it reduces security though as you are running more services
<Lartza> qin: home server/NAS
<qin> trinity9000: Maybe, but 200Mb of ram look precious on many machines.
<squig> x11 servers are leaky/unstable huge bits of code that you dont want to run
<Lartza> Currently have one it's Arch now but Ubuntu doesn't have so much updates that break it all the time :)
<KommaH> Hey everyone! I'm having issue with the time drifting on a Xen VM running Ubuntu. I've installed ntp and ntpdate and told it to sync periodically (which it does), however, the time is still drifting...
<squig> KommaH, does it ntpd stop running?
<VectorX> ok so this is the answer i get from #vbox: [19:16] <JshWright> VectorX: that's not really a VBox specific thing... how would you expand any partition?
<KommaH> squig: ntpd is still running.
<KommaH> I think it updates the time hourly.
<squig> do you have the command ntpq
<KommaH> yes
<qin> Lartza: Desktop edition have better configuration, even if you boot with no X. But pretty much it would not matter.
<squig> can you show what ntpq -p says?
<KommaH> squig: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/442809/
<squig> KommaH, for some reason you havnt peered with that server
<KommaH> :O
<Lartza> qin: Was gonna get TurnKey first but it looks stupid, I'll try the Server edition out, can always change :)
<squig> your offset might be to big
<squig> is that ntp server local or on the internet?
<KommaH> Ergh
<KommaH> On the internet
<squig> ok, you probably want to get a few more ntp servers
<dyd> Felersurm: thank you, it's working now! :)
<squig> ntp is pretty light weight
<squig> there are the ntp pool servers
<Lartza> squig: Offset too big?
<billy2007> can i dual boot windows and ubuntu after ubunutu is installed
<ParkerR> Woo go my layout setup http://cl.ly/3p00321i1z0q0a0L411p
<Lartza> billy2007: Tricky but yes
<squig> Lartza, when ntp starts if the offset it so large it will never start running the clock
<squig> there is an option to ignore that
<dsnyders> !dual
<Lartza> squig: Hmm... Arch Linux probably has some stuff at init script to fix that "issue"
<KommaH> How do I tell ntp to sync up with other servers? Is there a command, or do I just edit the config directly?
<billy2007> Lartza, my assumtion was to resize the partition and install on the remaining free space would this work?
<Lartza> KommaH: Edit config
<squig> many linuxes will do an ntpdate -b ntpserver before starting ntpdate
<squig> but it can also be bad to have a sudden shift
<Lartza> billy2007: I forgot what widnows wants
<Lartza> billy2007: I have my XP on second HDD, but on the beginning of it
<Lartza> I think it has to be on the beginning
<HackNewton> hi all
<squig> KommaH, i know how to edit the config
<billy2007> Lartza, i dont understand what you mean by what it wants
<Pici> Lartza, billy2007: It doesn't matter which order the partitions are on.
<dyd> how can i detect what processor i have installed?
<squig> some thing like
<Lartza> Pici: Oh yea, first booting :)
<squig> server 0.uk.pool.ntp.org
<squig> change uk to be your country code
<Lartza> Pici: (Which can be fooled from grub)
<Pici> billy2007: Its easier to have windows installed and then install Ubuntu, otherwise you'll need to setup grub yourself afterwards, which can be a pain.
<KommaH> Do I need to stop the daemon first?
<squig> KommaH, you will need to restart it after changing
<KommaH> got it
<Pici> !dualboot | billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<billy2007> Pici, does this still apply if its on a different partition and i format the empty one first
<Lartza> Pici: I consider it a pain when my wndows install cd refused to boot when there were ext partitions
<Pici> billy2007: yes.
<Lartza> Pici: Also windows was going to format my LVM partitions even though I didn't tell it to and it saw them as some other type
<Lartza> Pici: This was WinXP I hope Vista/7 work better...
<trinity9000> Lartza: Pretty sure Windows still won't recognise LVM...
<billy2007> is there a way to move all my settings and files to another ubuntu pc via ethernet cable?
<Lartza> trinity9000: It saw it as some restore or recovery partition
<KommaH> Alright. Thanks for the help, all!
<Lartza> trinity9000: And started to format it even though I selected another partition for install, but failed the format
<Lartza> trinity9000: And ext like I said made the install CD stuck at boot...
<Lartza> Always installed windows first since then :)
<trinity9000> Yes, I install Windows first too
<AcidRain> Lartza: same thing happened to me
<BlankVerse> hey guys , is there anything similar for linux http://cafbit.com/entry/rapid_dhcp_or_how_do
<trinity9000> Less hassle
<BlankVerse> my dhcp takes easily more than 5-10 secs
<AcidRain> then i remember how foolish i was for even wanting anything to do with Windows
<AcidRain> Windows, a word i now refer to as glass. dirty cheap broken glass
<trinity9000> AcidRain: But what about games? ;)
<AcidRain> trinity9000: eh...
<AcidRain> i love games. but... is it worth it?
<geekbri> does anybody have expierence with start-stop-daemon?  I have a working init script but anytime i try to add the --chuid flag to run it as a non root user, it just doesnt start (no errors).  I sudo'd as the user im running it as and was able to run it.
<Lartza> trinity9000: Work in Linux, what I want to play :)
<AcidRain> the pain and struggle to keep a windows box working properly?
<AcidRain> oh my bad, glass
<Lartza> Theme Hospital has gotten me past few days <3
<trinity9000> I find Windows equally easy to maintain as Ubuntu
<trinity9000> Doing some things is a lot easier
<Lartza> AcidRain: DAMN OUTDATED SOFTWARE THAT DOESN'T AUTO-UPDATE
<ActionParsnip> trinity9000: +1
<Lartza> Bad choice of words...
<AcidRain> lol Lartza: you talkinga bout win or linux?
<Lartza> Windows
<AcidRain> yeah true
<Lartza> Have to update each damn software individually :D
<AcidRain> Lartza: and even at that. im a little scared to use the win auto update, considering half the time i click on it, its actually a virus
<Lartza> That keeps me in Linux and doesn't need anything else :)
<Lartza> AcidRain: What auto-update? WINautoupdte.ru.bat.EXE?
<AcidRain> lol
<Lartza> Updates all your software at once!
<Felersurm> actually completely without trolling... windows7 is quite nice
<AcidRain> lol. i just live in fear when i had windows
<qin> lol
<AcidRain> now with linux im in the street talkin so much beef like im invincible
<Lartza> Felersurm: Decent, my last offer!
<Lartza> Not nice
<Lartza> decent
<Felersurm> ok i buy decent
<AcidRain> with linux i laugh at exe's. they are the worse thing to ever happen to the bit
<AcidRain> well... i cant really blame it all on exe
<AcidRain> firewalls and avs are advance now. but the virus will always stay one step ahead
<Lartza> Win7, failing windows updates and 32/64 programs that install to Program files (x86)
<Lartza> I mean... what the ehck they were meant to be 64-bit too?!
<Felersurm> C# is very decent too
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * BluesKaj waits for the ot cops to show up
<AcidRain> i showed my uncle a situation where i had a website pulled up on 2 machines. 1 linux, and 1 windows. the windows computer crashed on next boot.  linux stayed strong with no effects.
<trinity9000> Yes, C# kicks ass
<Lartza> BluesKaj: :D
<Lasers> "It is now safe to turn your computer off"
<AcidRain> since that day, he loves to go to all different types of sites and make fun of them
<angawar> Cant figure it out how to rotate two of my screens, my setup contains of 22" - 24" - 22" and i need to rotate the two of the 22 screens first. Think someone could help me fast with that?
<Pici> Ladies and Gentlemen, can we move the offtopic conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere?
<Felersurm> Lartza: actually that is quite awesome beeing able to run 32bit binaries that easy
<Pici> People are trying to get support ehre.
<Pici> *here
<Lartza> Felersurm: Yea but they were suppsoed to be 64-bit programs and they install to x86
<Lartza> Felersurm: Well 32/64 both
<Lartza> the installers
<Lartza> say so
<AcidRain> Pici: is our manager. back to the support!
<Felersurm> okok i think we need to shutup about windows
<angawar> What channel should I ask in then?
<qin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<AcidRain> angawar: what is your question?
<qin> angawar: Sorry, you have a question, thats nice.
<angawar> Dont know how to rotate two of my 22" screens in xorg.conf
<AcidRain> i would ask in #x
<AcidRain> ;)
<trinity9000> angawar: What graphics card do you have?
<Lartza> AcidRain: They don't spoonfeed :P
<angawar> two Nvidia 9800 GT
<Lartza> AcidRain: He wanted fast
<Lartza> :)
<AcidRain> lol. a previous win user new to linux. i understand
<Lartza> Also there are not as many active users there :)
<AcidRain> see here at #ubuntu we are understanding
<dsnyders> angawar, By rotate, do you mean change the orientation from portrait to landscape?
<Lartza> AcidRain: Who is? me? no
<AcidRain> lol
<Lartza> AcidRain: ahh
<Lartza> AcidRain: angwar is, nobody has dual 9800GT if they use Linjux
<Lartza> :P
<angawar> hm, think it would be nice if the 22" screens are in portrait and the 24" in landscape(?)
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I want to reinstall a computer with Windows XP instead of Ubuntu. But what ever I do I can't get to boot from the CD. I have CD as first priority boot in BIOS, and I've tried to start through the "Select boot device" menu.
<angawar> if thats possible?
<dddbmt> Is there a way to restart+boot from cd, from within ubuntu?=
<Lartza> dddbmt: Not raelly, BIOS boots it so all you should need to do ise what you said
<Lasers> dddbmt: You burned a bad Windows disc... Looks like it.
<Lartza> dddbmt: Set CD to be first bootable and have a disc that boots
<dddbmt> Lartza, Lasers: So it's a bad CD?
<Lasers> dddbmt: It's a possibility.
<Lasers> dddbmt: Bad CD, Bad ISO. It's not set to bootable, etc. is also possibilites.
<dsnyders> dddbmt, try another bootable cd.
<trinity9000> angawar: Are you using the NVIDIA proprietary graphics driver?
<vendix> how to upgrade ubuntu 11.04
<vendix> to 11.10?
<angawar> Yeah think so
<Pici> vendix: See the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Lasers> angawar: Did you look at Nvidia Settings under System/Preferences after you enabled the driver?
<angawar> yeah
<Lasers> angawar: You should be able to generate xorg.conf from there -- then modify it to your likings.
<trinity9000> I thought there was an option to set Rotation in the Nvidia control panel
<trinity9000> Not at home at the moment to look
<vendix> Pici: i see the few url's
<vendix> :)
<angawar> I have done this so far, but i dont know how to rotate just those two screens?
<ActionParsnip> vendix: sudo do-release-upgrade -d     It will more than likely break stuff, your call
<dddbmt> Lasers, dsnyders: I told them to try another CD, thanks for your time!
<new> I have to create a new user because my Xubuntu windows (edges of the screen) dissapear so that I cant move any opened stuff around the screen
<Guest80157> So this Room is All About Ubuntu?
<new> this happens just after week or so
<new> well, ubuntu is all about everything ;)
<douf-nufem> just wanted to drop back in and say thanks
<douf-nufem> things worked perfectly
<new> np mate
<new> ..(lol, I wasn't the one who helped)
<Pici> Guest80157: This is the official support channel of Ubuntu.
<billy2007> is 10.10 the newest ubuntu install?? and if not can i still use the live cd to install grub after installing windows
<Lasers> angawar: With some Google, I find http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-enable-rotation-nvidia/ -- I'm trying to find a solution (I don't have three monitors!)
<HackNewton> billy2007, no newest Ubuntu is 11.04 Natty
<billy2007> HackNewton, could i still use the grub off of the live cd to install the bootloader
<trinity9000> billy2007: Ubuntu has a new version every 6 months, the version refers to the year/month
<billy2007> ihave the newest version i just couldnt remember the numbers
<angawar> Nice, it works... :)
<angawar> But why cant I drag windows across screens?
<angawar> hehe
<HackNewton> billy2007, yes you can install grub later after installing windows but it is not recommanded as this is pain
<brandon_> hello guys.
<freckledp> Has anyone ever converted .swf movies to .mov with Ubuntu? I can use ffmpeg to go the other way, but swf > mov doesn't work :(. Suggestions?
<billy2007> HackNewton, can i do it off of a 10.10 live cd whebi i have 11.04 installed
<HackNewton> billy2007, yes
<brandon_> I have 2 quick questions. First of all, is there a way to reorder my grub options so that win 7 is selected first instead of ubuntu?
<HackNewton> billy2007, grub version hardly matters
<HackNewton> brandon_, yes there is you just have to edit your grub.conf file
<brandon_> HackNewton, where is that located?
<Guest80157> Is this is Like The not line For Linux
<HackNewton> brandon_, /etc/grub.conf
<ActionParsnip> brandon_: yes
<Guest80157> hotline For linux
<brandon_> HackNewton, thank you.
<HackNewton> brandon_, just make sure you edit it correctly or your grub may get down
<HackNewton> brandon_, you are welcome
<douf-nufem> HackNewton... is that like jail breaking an ipod?
<ActionParsnip> brandon_: sudo mv 30_os-prober 08_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<HackNewton> douf-nufem, lol no !
<ActionParsnip> brandon_: you'll need to run:  cd /etc/grub.d    first
<brandon_> My second question is regarding an update. I am on 10.10 right now and to get my external wireless adapter to work and had to manually compile and install a driver. What i want to know is if I update to 11.04 will I have to re-do all that driver stuff? And is it even gauranteed to work on the update?
<ActionParsnip> brandon_: more than likely yes
<ActionParsnip> brandon_: you may have to recompile if the new kernel doesn't support your wifi hardware
<HackNewton> brandon_, Surely yes! its sad but no other option
<brandon_> Actionparsnip, what exactly does the update change? Like my desktop and all files will remain as is right? And the kernel already update to the newest version and i had to re-do driver. So i should be good then if kernel is already up to date?
<HackNewton> Bye have nice day all
<HackNewton> :D
<lafon> anyway I can get the synaptic download scripts to work in win7?
<brandon_> ActionParsnip, I guess what i mean to ask is what exactly does 11.04 Update when it updates? which folders and stuff.
<brandon_> 2.6.35-30 is most upto date kernel correct?
<martin`> Hi, I get internet from usb and would like to share it wirelessly to a mac. Tried Wireless Ad-Hoc connection sharing scenario from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#GUI%20Method%20via%20Network%20Manager%20%28Ubuntu%209.10%20and%20up%29 but didn't work.
<dnivra> hello. I have a socks proxy running on localhost. how do I specify the proxy to a terminal?
<martin`> I tried to do the same in different machines using Lucid, Natty and Oneiric. No success.
<trinity9000> brandon_: No, version 3 would be the latest
<martin`> Is there an easy way to do this?
<squig> martin`,  I dont know if there is an 'easy' way
<squig> but what didnt work?
<Medjai> has anyone tried to "make" a binary who's source uses #include <QtCrypto>?
<Medjai> I have the package libqca2 installed and QtCrypto is present in /urs/include/
<Medjai> but when i try to make I get the error that it doesn't exist WTF is that all about?
<brandon_> trinity9000, do i have to be on 11.04 to have it? Cause im on 10.10 and it just updated
<Pici> Medjai: Do you have the coorisponding -dev package installed as well?
<martin`> I don't find the ssid in mac
<Medjai> yeah it's only a dev package that i need correct
<martin`> nor my phone
<Medjai> or is the regular one needed?
<Pici> Medjai: The -dev usually depends on the regular one, so you might as well keep it installed.
<Medjai> eh well either way i have both packages it seems like
<Medjai> so i'm not sure why i'm having compiling errors
<martin`> I remember being able to do it in another computer, I remember choosing Infrastructure instead of ad-hoc. But I am not sure
<Medjai> Pici, any clue?
<trinity9000> brandon_: I don't think 11.04 has the latest kernel either. Ubuntu only does incremental upgrades of the kernel once it's stable, it won't jump to a big new version (for stability reasons)
<Pici> Medjai: can you pastebin the exact erros that you're getting?
<Medjai> sure 1 sec
<brandon_> trinity9000, well what should i be operating on is there a huge difference?
<martin`> squig: what would the difficult way be?
<trinity9000> brandon_: Most additions to a kernel are to do with drivers these days. There aren't often major new features/speedups for a couple of years.
<squig> martin`, thats the one bit I dont know how to do, I would just make an adhoc network via the ui?
<Medjai> Hey Pici, here's the pastebin of the error
<Medjai> http://pastebin.com/JRMvZjiL
<brandon_> trinity9000, ok. If i had to manually compile/install a driver to get my usb wireless internet to work, and i update to 11.04, well it be broken?
<martin`> squig: no success. I tried different encryption possibilities, also no encryption... but nothing.
<squig> can you make the network on your mac and then connect with linux?
<Pici> Medjai: Okay, give me a minute.
<Medjai> sure thing
<trinity9000> brandon_: Not necessarily, I suggest reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<martin`> squig: sure. but I get internet from an Android phone, and there is no easy way of doing it from a mac
<squig> martian_, making an adhoc network?
<squig> tis easy
<martin`> squig: unless you use the phone as a wifi hotspot... which I don't want to do. I want ubuntu to be the wifi hotspot
<austinbv> I am trying to get a bonjour service running on ubuntu but cannot find anything current on the web about ubuntu and bonjour
<austinbv> I was wondering if anyone here could point me in the right direction
<squig> martin`, its an add hock network, just create one and then have them all join it
<dr-willis> some chipsets for wireless i think dint have adhoc network support under ubuntu
<squig> adhoc != infrastucture
<jimmy51_> when installing the upgrade to 11.04 i got an error saying it could not install initramfs-tools.  i see bugs listed all over and am wondering what to do next...
<jimmy51_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/789722
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 789722 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "package initramfs-tools 0.98.8ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<trinity9000> austinbv: avahi implements zeroconf like bonjour, use that
<austinbv> that's what I have done
<martin`> squig: I set the adhoc wireless network correctly but I cannot see it in the mac. dr-willis: how can I know if my chipset does not support it?
<dr-willis> martin`: forums perhaps.
<squig> martin`, its adhoc just make the first one on your mac and try and connect to it?
<squig> once you get wireless connected you can configure ip/route/dns differently
<jimmy51_> i need a package management ninja.  initramfs-tools screwed up during the 11.04 upgrade and now my system is not happy.
<martin`> squig: so do you mean I should create a wireless computer connection from the mac and then connect to it from ubuntu? Then I could change settings so that ubuntu shares internet?
<billy2007> how do i know wether i need the gnome partition editior or the kde one
<bovv> Hi!  I am trying to find a free  image hosting site.  No registration like pastebin.  (pastebin only supports text, no?)  Ideas?
<iceroot> bovv: #ubuntu-offtopic, google
<AcidRain> bovv: what type of images?
<iceroot> !image | bovv
<AcidRain> !image | me
<iceroot> !screenshots | bovv
<ActionParsnip> bovv: imageshack
<ubottu> bovv: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bovv> jpg...  I need to have it stored without any conversions or resizings occcuring.
<rgb247> hi to everyone
<squig> martian_, well you said your phone has the internet connection
<rgb247> anyone can help me with command to switch user from root in terminal ?
<AcidRain> bovv: why not setup your own site?
<bovv> But I need to do it w/o registration like pastebin.
<AcidRain> that would be the quickest easiest way
<bovv> Yes!
<ActionParsnip> bovv: yes, imageshack
<bovv> That's it!
<AcidRain> bovv: i tried to pm you, but you ignored it >_>
<billy2007> how do i know wether i need the gnome partition editior or the kde one
<bovv> And if I needed to post the binary lib.so can I use that same service?
<bovv> ?
<rgb247> anyone can help me with command to switch user from root in terminal ?
<AcidRain> what binary?
<iceroot> rgb247: can you be more specific?
<bovv> @AcidRain: sorry... didn't see it... I see it now.  I will go there now.
<guest1> Hello
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: su username
<rgb247> iceroot: after I typed sudo su and write the password, I'm logged as root, how can I go back to my user
<guest1> Can anyone help me with an ubuntu 11.04 install?
<rgb247> thanks you
<iceroot> rgb247: exit
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: ahhh then you want:  exit
<billy2007> how do i know wether i need the gnome partition editior or the kde one
<iceroot> rgb247: dong use sudo su
<trinity9000> billy2007: They use the same underlying tools, it's just a different GUI
<iceroot> rgb247: also use "su - username" instead of "su username"
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: which desktop do you use?
<rgb247> thanks you
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, unity
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: it's gnome, unity isn't a desktop
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: use the gnome one
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, thanks
<billy2007> i dont plan to install anything else onto ubuntu whats a good amount of disk space to leave on the partition for it to run?
<KM0201> billy2007: if you don't plan on installing much, 12-15gigs is pretty good.. the OS will take up a little over 3 or so, w/ the base install
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: about 6Gb is plenty
<KM0201> 6?
<KM0201> i dunno bout that one, have to disagree w/ you there ActionParsnip :)
<guest1> 10GB is useful if you update the whole system
<billy2007> when i right click in g-parted i dont get the resize option?
<guest1> can anyone help with an uncompleted install after it crashed?
<guest1> i have no user to log in
<trinity9000> teatea
<guest1> How can I create a user without log in??
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: is the partition mounted?
<AcidRain> guest1: adduser name
<guest1> but I can't log in
<dr-willis>  guest1 a user to do what?
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, yes its the one im using i get the option to unmount
<guest1> AcidRain: does it work from a live cd?
<dr-willis> guest1 why cant you login
<guest1> I have a complete installation, i have grub, but I dont have any user! :D
<danileigh79-2> i'm reformatting my ext4 that currently has 11.04 on it so I can put 10.04 back on, I'm using live CD installer, whait do I put as the mount point?
<AcidRain> guest1: i dont see why it wouldnt
<guest1> the installer crashed at the very end of install
<martin`> squig: so I have a computer-to-computer adhoc connection now. Should I just put Shared to other computers in IPv4 settings and that's it?
<AcidRain> guest1: i would burn a new copy, and try not to scratch the disk.
<martin`> (in the ubuntu machine)
<dyd> guys what happens if i disconnect my sata cable connected to cdrom drive when pc is not turned off?
<squig> martin`, try it at least
<billy2007> dyd nothing
<AcidRain> dyd: you should never work on a comp when it is on.
<dyd> i need it but i don't want to turn it of
<dr-willis> thats weird...  i sould suggest reinstalling then guest1  there may be other things broken
<martin`> oh
<dyd> :D
<guest1> Acid: the disk in intact, verification is OK
<billy2007> AcidRain, ive done it thousands of times its plugging them back in you dont want to do
<AcidRain> billy2007: lol. well i do it as well ;)
<guest1> But the 11.04 installer fails before completing...
<AcidRain> just for the sake of someone disliking me because i gave them bad advise, i would say turn it off, and remove any static charge
<martin`> squig: it gave an IP address. now internet is either slow or not working...
<martin`> squig: not working it seems
<squig> martin`, what has internet?
<danileigh79-2> I have 11.04, wanna go back to 9.10 (since that's the only install disc I have) how do I go about this?
<squig> and what doesnt
<dyd> rofl, crashed
<AcidRain> squig: what is he trying to do?
<martin`> ubuntu has internet, mac has no internet.
<AcidRain> dyd: lol. told you :P
<Lartza> streaming music to 360 and video to android(allshare, should be dlna)
<Lartza> what software?
<dyd> AcidRain: well now i know :D
<AcidRain> :P
<dr-willis> Daniel0108: boot cd.. reformat/reinstall
<AcidRain> did any sparks fly?
<squig> martin`, does the mac have an IP, can it ping the ubuntu box, does it have a default route?
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, yes its the one im using i get the option to unmount
<Lartza> WEbmin doesn't use an existing webserver? :O
<dr-willis> Lartza:  theses several dnla servers out there. mediatomb is one
<danileigh79-2> dr-willis, I'm trying but I also have Win XP installed siide-by-side, don't wanna screw up windows
<dr-willis> Lartza:  no it dosent.. but webmin is not good to use on ubuntu
<KM0201> martin`: im' headin out californ'y way, silicon valley, i hear there might be some internet out there (you'll get the joke if you've saw the episode)
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AcidRain> Lartza: what are you trying to setup?
<AlecTaylor> I'm running a Linux distro (Ubuntu 11.04) and want to play wma within browser (not inside a new tab or save-as & play in movie player). I've tried in Firefox, Chrome & Opera, none worked. Is there a special plugin I should install?
<GopalK> Hi all, I'm trying to run the latest Eclipse CDT on 11.04 and its crashing continuously. Anyone else facing the same issue?
<martin`> squig: Airport is connected to xxx and has the IP address etc...
<Lartza> dr-willis: No 360 support on mediatomb, by google
<Lartza> AcidRain: Home server/NAS
<AcidRain> interesting
<Lartza> AcidRain: Could be ssh-only too though liked the idea of having webmin
<AcidRain> as much as i would like to buy a new box and set one up with you, i have been terminated lol
<martin`> KM0201: didn't watch...
<Lartza> Once tried it and failed horribly but was a newbie back then :)
<dr-willis> !info ebox
<ActionParsnip> AlecTaylor: i'd check the firefox addons page, or chrome extensions
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 666 kB, installed size 4040 kB
<KM0201> martin`: it was a classic.
<billy2007> if ionly have one bootable partition covering the whole drive can i edit it while using it i.e resize it
<AcidRain> yeah thats what i dont like about xine, no gui for the android
<AcidRain> was thinking about making one though
<dr-willis> billy2007:  not while in use
<Lartza> dr-willis: hmm, last I checked ebox was like turnkey linux?
<AcidRain> just a few simple buttons for play and stop and volume control
<KM0201> billy2007: no, it has to be unmounted (thus not in use) to be resized
<dr-willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Lartza> dr-willis: Easy install "stacks" like lamp
<guest1> can anyone add users by editing FILES in the SYSTEM?
<squig> martin`, can you ping the ubuntu machine?
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all, how to setup joystick?
<dr-willis> guest1:  boot live cd, chroot in, use adduser command..
<guest1> chroot?
<nyuszika7h> guest1: You could edit /etc/passwd, but using `adduser' (or `useradd') is preferred.
<martin`> squig: should I open a terminal and write ping "hostname"?
<squig> martin`, ping its ip address
<dr-willis> yes. you chroot inti the installed system, and use adduser.  or use the recovery/single use mode  which mey be easier
<guest1> nyuszika: köszi, can I add user from a live cd system to an existing one on SDA?
<Lartza> dr-willis: Thanks, editing my planing notebook
<nyuszika7h> guest1: no clue, but no need to talk in Hungarian to me, I understand English.
<dr-willis> guest1 i  suprised the system even boots correctly after the installer crashed
<Lartza> still need an identd, 360/android streamer and...
<Lartza> ahh, some way to have encrypted folder/files?
<martin`> squig: what is the command for knowing my ip?
<squig> on ubuntu type ifconfig
<dr-willis> Lartza:  why do you need an identd?
<Lartza> But one that could be shared on samba/nfs? So it is encrypted but unencrypted on boot, something like that
<guest1> I installed grub and only the final touches are missing
<Lartza> dr-willis: IRC
<Lartza> dr-willis: Obviously?
<[THC]AcidRain> why does my box ping timeout so much?
<dr-willis> Lartza:  havcent needd identd for irc in 15 years here
<nyuszika7h> !info ccrypt
<ubottu> ccrypt (source: ccrypt): secure encryption and decryption of files and streams. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-11 (natty), package size 69 kB, installed size 252 kB
<guest1> nyuszika: then it's an interesting name :D
<Lartza> dr-willis: ircnet it cuts out like a minute from conenction time and freenode some too
<Lartza> dr-willis: This ebox, does it use a webserver?
<Lartza> cant really verify
<kubanc> http://www.amazon.co.uk/IOMAX-SATA-Adapter-Power-Drive/dp/B001A5SK56
<dr-willis> Lartza:  never needed it here.. i connect almost instantly to freenode .
<AlexDevilLX> ubuntu joystick gembird JPD-FFB-M
<kubanc> hellow! do you maybe know if linux kernel supports USB/IDE-SATA connector? something like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/IOMAX-SATA-Adapter-Power-Drive/dp/B001A5SK56
<nyuszika7h> guest1: if you want to hilight me, please either use 'nyu', 'nyus' or 'nyuszika7h', since 'nyuszika' doesn't hilight me. And this isn't an off-topic channel, see #ubuntu-offtopic for off-topic chat.
<dr-willis> ebox has its own webserver i belive
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: should be fine
<AlecTaylor> Okay, testing that and sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer, will disconnect (and not reconnect unless problem) using ChatZilla
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, thnx for reply
<martin`> squig: should I get it from wlan0?
<squig> yes
<martin`> squig: is it inet addr?
<squig> yes
<martin`> request timeout. Maybe I can start again...
<guest1> @nyu okay, I try the chroot
<martin`> I guess it is a bad sign squig?
<squig> martian_, pastebin your ifconfig
<dr-willis> guest1:  you did try recovery mode from the grub menus
<guest1> not yet, should I?
<dr-willis> guest1:  saves the chrooting step.. so yes
<guest1> thx, i try it
<dr-willis> if you can boot system to a shell. you then use adduser
<dr-willis> and hope nothing else is broke
<danileigh79-2> how do i reformat only ubuntu if i'm running winxp side-by-side so i don't reformat winxp also?
<martin`> http://pastebin.com/3fcJi1fP
<dr-willis> danileigh79-2:  you reuse your existing ubuntu partitions.
<nyuszika7h> danileigh79-2: You can format or delete Ubuntu's partition, then use fixboot and fixmbr from Windows XP's boot CD (choose Recovery Console).
<squig> martin`,  you need to ping 10.42.44.1
<dr-willis> tell installer to use them for / and /home is needed
<martin`> yep, that is what I did. I will try to connect them again.
<danileigh79-2> nyuszika7h, I'm using the 9.10 boot cd, how do I use the existing partitions?
<dr-willis> i thought the ubuntu installer asked to use existing.. or not
<nyuszika7h> danileigh79-2: Sorry, I'm busy now, please ask someone else.
<dr-willis> or resize.. or use the custome feature
<KM0201> dr-willis: i don't think 9.10 did.. i don't recall that coming around till 10.04, or 10.10
<xangua> danileigh79-2: install a supported version ;)
<dr-willis> i always use the custome  option
<KM0201> dr-willis: ssame
<dr-willis> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<AlexDevilLX> Hi
<AlexDevilLX> I have
<danileigh79-2> dr-willis, it gives option of side by side, erase and use entire disk, or partiotion manually
<martin`> squig: okay no there are bytes
<dr-willis> 9.10 is eol. time to upgrsde
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: why are you trying to installan unsupported version
<ssedano> hi
<danileigh79-2> xangua, i'm going back to 9.10 so i can upgrade to 10.04 again
<dr-willis> danileigh79-2:  so use manual..
<martin`> squig: I mean NOW
<ssedano> how can I know if the system rebooted or was resumed? thanks
<mang0> How do I change the defult email client? Is there a terminal command?
<danileigh79-2> dr-willis, I don't know how to set up the partitions
<dr-willis> danileigh79-2:  10.04 fails to boot?
<martin`> squig: and there is internet!!!
<squig> aah
<squig> awesome
<martin`> thanks a lot!
<xangua> mang0: on Preffered Apps
<dr-willis> danileigh79-2:  use / for your main partition.  thats about all you do
<mang0> xangua: thankyou
<danileigh79-2> dr-willis, No, I up'd from 10.10 to 11.04, but now wifi card no longer suppoerted
<martin`> squig: can I connect a second computer also here?
<tasse> hallo
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: whats your wifi card...
<squig> martin`, possibly :)
<AlexDevilLX> Any way to map joystick in ubuntu
<dr-willis> danileigh79-2:  better to install 10.10 directly id say. then upgrade
<martin`> squig: let's see if my phone finds it
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, broadcom 4300 series
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: those work fine w/ ubuntu...
<KM0201> and 11.04, for that matter
<dr-willis> danileigh79-2:  a clean install of 11.04 may work with the card
<the_fool> How can I change my twofinger click back to a middle button click?
<slipkid08> what's up all
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, did with 10.04 but now when i'm in 11.04, it can't locate any wifi networks, it says driver is good and working, but won't even list wirelesss options in network properties
<Lartza> EncFS for encrypted files?
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: then there is some other issue going on.. which broadcom do you have?
<martin`> squig: maybe android phones cannot see adhoc connections. Happy anyway.
<martin`> Thanks!!!
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, 4311 I think
<obeyance> Im back, and omg i need help.
<climbe2> Problem!  If anyone is able to help.... running 10.04, recently upgraded to kernel 2.6.32-33, and can't boot up!!  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807978 for my ongoing thread.  Any suggestions?!?!
<dr-willis> Lartza:  thats one way
<dr-willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: i know, that one works,  helped someone set it up yesterday....
<obeyance> coz_ you still here?
<obeyance> =(
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, would you mind helping me then? I'll hook that laptop up to hardline
<obeyance> ActionParsnip, you still around?
<Lartza> martin`: I think android can't do ad-hoc, without edits
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: yeah, hang on just a second
<Lartza> dr-willis: Encryption usually works in a way the files can be shared with samba for instance when mounted?
<Lartza> Unencrypted
<obeyance> I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and the GUI is screwed up.
<martin`> Lartza: you mean to be root, etc?
<dr-willis> Lartza:  my phone could to windows.. but not to the older ubntun release. but could with a newer release.. i think.
<Lartza> martin`: wpasupplicant needs patching on android
<dr-willis> Lartza:  if mounted befor access it should. i never bother with encryption
<obeyance> I cant move any windows, dont have any menu/task bars or anything. Just my desktop icons and background.
<the_fool> quick question; after some recent updates my twofinger trackpad click now acts as a right click rather than a middle / scroll wheel click, how can I go about changing it back?
<Lartza> martin`: Atleast some phones
<dr-willis> obeyance:  try alt-f2  run metacity --replace
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, 11.04 booted and plugged in manually to modem
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: ok, hang on just a sec
<Lartza> martin`: My Galaxy S has to be patched for Ad-Hoc to work for example and there are others too
<obeyance> what does alt f2 do, because the hotkey is doing nothing.
<Lartza> martin`: Google "your phone ad-hoc"
<Lartza> possibly add "patch" to the query
<obeyance> dr-willis, What does that do? I execute the hotkey but nothing happens.
<Lartza> martin`: Also 2.1 seems not to support ad-hoc
<dr-willis> obeyance:  should get you a run dialog.. unless gnome really crashed bad
<martin`> Lartza: thanks, it was just for the record. My phone is actually used as a usb dongle
<obeyance> Gnome? WHERE!
<Lartza> martin`: I never got that to work on Arch :(
<obeyance> heh
<obeyance> Yeah, no GUI
<obeyance> well, no OS GUI
<Lartza> martin`: dmesg didn't even tell it recognized a USB device so weird :O
<szad> Guys, how can i view windows share on ubuntu? I have samba installed, going into "Web" thing but i cant get connected - on windows everything is working so web is fine.
<Lartza> martin`: For now my cable has become a lot more stable though :)
<obeyance> When i restart it gives me a grub screen with a list of OS options...
<szad> I am running ad-hoc laptop - PC comp web
<martin`> Lartza: what is dmesg?
<Lartza> martin`: It prints out kernel messages
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, btw I have it set to run gnome in 11.04 instead of unity if that helps
<dr-willis> szad:  web? use the places menu item
<lipinski> Anyone can help me get reconnected to a remote ubuntu machine?
<Lartza> martin`: Like devices that were detected and drivers yelling something
<obeyance> dr-willis, Do you think my update went bad? How do i fix this?
<lipinski> I had XRDP working with Vino so I could connect remotely via Win Remote Desktop.
<Lartza> martin`: Try it :)
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: thats
<dr-willis> szad:  or enter the path to the share.  ctrl-l  smb://ip.of.the.box/sharename
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: are you on a live cd, or an installed OS?
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, installed
<lipinski> Accidentally clicked on Switch User on the screensaver password prompt, now I can't connect
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: ok,go to system/admin/additional drivers
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, there
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: if the STA driver is activated, deactivate it
<dr-willis> obeyance: sounds line compiz crashed to me
<szad> dr-willis, places?
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: do you see "b43" there?
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, have option for remove
<climbe2> are there other #ubuntu channels for specific issues?
<dyd> how can i change the inactivity time that will bring to set screensaver + ask password?
<dr-willis> szad:  yes. the file manager has a places item that has a netwoek entry
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: thats fine, were not gonna use it anyway
<dr-willis> szad:  or just type in the url
<[THC]AcidRain> dyd: system > admin > screensaver
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, kk, removing as we speak
<[THC]AcidRain> dyd: my bad, system > preferences > screensaver
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: now one thing i did have an issue w/ yesterday, was the broadcom package from synaptic, did not work.
<omidp> what is the best download manager for inux beside wget ?
<szad> dr-willis, but i this new file manager i cant find place to write URL
<dyd> [THC]AcidRain: thank you!
<KM0201> but manually installing, did work.. so.. thats what we'll do.
<[THC]AcidRain> welcome
<dr-willis> szad:  or enter the path to the share.  ctrl-l  smb://ip.of.the.box/sharename
<dr-willis> szad:  ctrl-l
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, k, how do we get around that?
<[THC]AcidRain> YES! that is my first official help ive done in #ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> i am so proud!
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: we'll install it manually
<[THC]AcidRain> i am officially part of the community
<mocca_cappucino> #linuxjambi
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I have a Hauppauge video capture card. At the moment it's getting picked up PVR, and is accessible via (for example) vlc pvr:///dev/video0 ... I'd like it to work with V4L, any ideas?
<dr-willis> szad:  shows the field to enter path
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, k now drive is inactive
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, *driver
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: olk, open a terminal
<lipinski> Any way to restart a gnome session while still logged in?
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, oened
<szad> dr-willis, did it, cant find it replies
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: sudo apt-get update
<obeyance> dr-willis, oh... Hm. I tried to turn on desktop cube because it turned it off durring the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04. It ask me a question about OpenGL or Desktop Cube or something to the effect of that... I could not read the question as the window was outside of the screen and only the choices were showing below the top of the screen. I dont remember what choices i made, but i made it so Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube where on... then it all went to s
<obeyance> h*t.
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: lemmme know when thats finished
<dr-willis> szad:  you used the ip or name, what exazctly did you type
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, done, opening update manager
<szad> dr-willis, it says getting list of shares from the server failed. Please take another file manager and try again
<dr-willis> obeyance:  with unity.. forget the cube ever existed..... ;)  it breaks things
<KM0201> danileigh79-2: can i PM you, the signal/noise ratio makes this difficult.
<danileigh79-2> KM0201, of course my dear
<szad> dr-willis, comunicate is translated by me so there may be some mistakes.
<obeyance> Oh that sucks!
<obeyance> I liked the cube ....
<obeyance> dr-willis but how do i fix this?
<dr-willis> szad:  enter the share name also is what i do.. smb://192.168.1.100/myvideos
<dr-willis> obeyance:  thers some commands to reset unity and compiz back to defaults. got them from the webupd8 blog site.. or i got them bookmarked at    delicious.com/dr_willis
<martin`> Lartza: [    1.902954] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<szad> dr-willis, Cant show it says
<szad> dr-willis, There is error.
<dr-willis> szad:  my first guess would be a windows firewall
<szad> dr-willis, off
<obeyance> www.delicious.com/dr_willis
<martin`> Lartza: oh that doesn't mean anything...
<dr-willis> szad:  can the linux box even ping the windows box?
<szad> dr-willis, on windows this computers are connecting without any problems.
<szad> dr-willis, yes, i am using internet connection from PC comp on laptop (writing from laptop)
<Lartza> martin`: Not raelly :)
<martin`> Lartza: [   92.496064] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd
<szad> dr-willis, its pinging without problem, problem lies in samba i assume, i havent configured at all, i dont know how to do it.
<dr-willis> szad:  so what exactly are you entering inthe address field as the path?
<szad> dr-willis, in file manager, after ctrl + l
<szad> dr-willis, or tried to view shares on smb4k
<dr-willis> szad:  to get TO a windows share you dont need to configure anything i think
<obeyance> dr-willis, Sucks. I cant be here and have a page open cause i cant move or change windows without directly clicking on them.
<Lartza> martin`: Why are you sending those? :D
<szad> dr-willis, hmm.. so i dont know why i cant connect:(
<[THC]AcidRain> what channel would i join for torrent help?
<dr-willis> obeyance:  go to console, install icewm, or make a new user.
<martin`> Lartza: FYI, htc legend (android 2.3), ubuntu oneiric (however I had it working as USB dongle also in opensuse 11.4 and ubuntu lucid and natty)
<dr-willis> obeyance:  or a console based browser ;)
<martin`> Lartza: just showing it appears here...
<dr-willis> obeyance:  i cant cut/paste from my phone very well
<Ziga_L>  can i create a Debian 6.0 usb startup disk
<[THC]AcidRain> my issue: when i KNOW for a fact that a torrent works. in transmission, i will get a 404 not found. why?
<Ziga_L> it is not listed on unetubootin
<Lartza> martin`: Yea Galaxy S should work as dongle too, but just couldn't get it to work in Arch, probably removed the kernel module :P
<Pici> martin`: Oneiric is not supported in this channe, only in #ubuntu+1
<obeyance> dr-willis, No i understand. Im working on it. Is the terminal command fairly direct?
<martin`> Lartza: Pici, thanks
<martin`> I mean thanks Pici
<szad> dr-willis, how can i check if samba is even running?
<guest1> dr-willis , nyuszika7h: win, i'll blog it. Thank you very much!
<[THC]AcidRain> sometimes ill get a 404 not found, then it will start downloading after that shortly
<[THC]AcidRain> sometimes it never downloads
<martin`> okay, thank you all. Goodbye!
<Lartza> amy ultimate homeserver plan should be complete now
<Lartza> *my
<Lartza> just need the streaming server software and some less important stuff
<Lartza> actually almost that only
<dr-willis> szad:  the samba service is not installed by defaulet. install it. edit /etc/smb.conf as needed
<Lartza> damn 360 not standards-compatible...
<obeyance> dr-willis, "icewm" says missing destination
<ActionParsnip> dr-willis: /etc/samba/smb.conf ;)
<dr-willis> obeyance:  simple gconf command i recall. it needs to be in a factoid one of these days..
<szad> dr-willis, i installed it
<dr-willis> obeyance:  huh. icewm is an alternative desktop/window manager i use as a fallback
<obeyance> dr-willis, " install: missing destination file operand after `icewm'"
<climbe2> Problem!  If anyone is able to help.... running 10.04, recently upgraded to kernel 2.6.32-33, and can't boot up!!  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807978 for my ongoing thread.  Any suggestions?!?!
<obeyance> dr-willis, you suggested i open a terminal and enter install icewm correct?
<Rigin> join #ubuntu
<Lartza>  climbe2: You removed filesystem and/or Hdd drivers
<szal> Rigin: you are in #ubuntu already
<Pici> Rigin: You're already here.
<Rigin> ok
<Rigin> i dont know to use this channel
<Rigin> pls help me
<dr-willis> obeyance: icewm  is a program you instaall.. via apt-get
<dr-willis> bbl gotta work
<Pici> Rigin: Have a question? Just ask,  (all on one line please).
<Lartza> Except pastes!
<Rigin> how we can configure webcam in ubuntu
<obeyance> I installed icewm, now how do i use it?
<obeyance> lol
<dli> Rigin, most likely, it's just works, like: mplayer tv://
<[THC]AcidRain> add-apt-repository why is this command not found?
<Lartza> apt-depository add ?
<Lartza> *repository
<DanaG> hmm, trying to connect to my openvpn:
<Lartza> No idea really what it's supposed to be :P
<DanaG> NM_OPENVPN_DEBUG=1 /usr/libexec/nm-openvpn-service --persist
<DanaG> ** (nm-openvpn-service:28453): CRITICAL **: crypto_get_private_key_data: assertion `password != NULL' failed
<obeyance> Hm, it appears that i can not run icewm.
<obeyance> SOMEONE HELP ME OMG! lol
<climbe2> Lartza, how do I replace the filesystem and/or hdd drivers?
<Lartza> obeyance: add to .xinitrc, startx
<Lartza> climbe2: Recompile kernel? Did you compile it yourself?
<XuMuK> hi there! I've created a command for get processor Tº(echo " CPU temp is $(sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}')") and want to put it as alias, but when I do alias='echo " Температура камня $(sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}')"' I get parse erro...
<obeyance> Lartza, What?
<Lartza> obeyance: edit your .xinitrc on $HOME
<Rigin> does ansi c++ works on ubuntu
<XuMuK> any suggestion how should I put ' , " and ` ?
<climbe2> Oh gosh no, I'm new to all of this...did an automatic update, shut computer off for the night.  booted up next morning, couldn't get anywhere
<cad> <XuMuK>... heh.. russian )
<Lartza> obeyance: You shuld add a command that runs icewm, starticewm possibly? Then run startx or login with a login manager
<obeyance> Lartza, Im fairly new to linux but im catching on to ubuntu quickly. I dont know how to do what you are suggesting.
<Lartza> climbe2: Oh then...
<Lartza> obeyance: Actually there might be a way to change gnome to use icewm, someone help him
<Lartza> obeyance: Not sure what you want
<PlutoISaPlanet> how do i access a usb mounted flash drive once it's been mounted?
<Lartza> Pure IceWM or what?
<XuMuK> cad, I've changed it in brackets for you understanding)
<[THC]AcidRain> so can anyone tell me how to modify the repo list from terminal without opening the file?
<Lartza> PlutoISaPlanet: Nautilus left bar or go to mountpoint, automount should be /media
<Lartza> [THC]AcidRain: Easy just to pen file
<obeyance> I just want to be able to use this new upgrade! I just finished upgrading it and i guess i screwed up my OpenGL or Compiz settings by trying to turn on desktop cube...
<Lartza> [THC]AcidRain: :P I always do it that way
<k1rk> I am currently using Likewise to authenticate users with our active directory server.  I want to, at the logon time, grab the username and password and send it to Websense so it can auth the user too.
<cad> <XuMuK> фо май андэстэндин - не обязательно )
<k1rk> Any ideas?
<Lartza> obeyance: icewm != compiz
<obeyance> I have no OS GUI, i cant move or modify windows and some things are not working.
<Lartza> climbe2: So you didn't build a kernel, boot without UUID
<XuMuK> cad, so what, do you have any idea? Or somebody else?
<PlutoISaPlanet> Lartza: I only have a command line.  Running a recovery Live dist.
<Lartza> climbe2: change /dev/... etc to /dev/sda1 or whatever is your root partition
<climbe2> lartza, how to I change that?... I am new to command line interface
<cad> i haven't
<Lartza> PlutoISaPlanet: If automounted, go to /media, otherwise the mountpoint you mounted to :)
<Lartza> climbe2: You have access to the /boot?
<Lartza> climbe2: You can do it on grub too if not
<climbe2> I can get into grub...that is where they ask you what kernel you would like to boot up?
<Lartza> climbe2: Yes
<Lartza> climbe2: Press "e" on the kernel to edit and there you can edit it and boot then with b
<climbe2> ok, i have access to grup
<climbe2> grub
<VEndix> Hello, got a problem after update. My Computer and other icons has disapeared, does anyone know how to reset them back?
<obeyance> Did you just upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Lartza> I thought Arch was unstable on updates... but most here tell they broke on update :D
<obeyance> VEndix
<VEndix> no to 11.10
<obeyance> 11.10 is out?
<Lartza> VEndix: #ubuntu+1
<Lartza> obeyance: No
<Lartza> obeyance: 2011.10 :)
<Lartza> So October
<VEndix> =]
<obeyance> Yeah, thats why i ask. Cause he said to 11.10.
<Lartza> VEndix: No support for it here, but #ubuntu+1
<ParkerR> Well 11.10 alpha is out
<obeyance> K so,
<Pici> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<obeyance> I have no OS GUI, i cant move or modify windows and some things are not working.
<obeyance> ^^
<Lartza> obeyance: lol...
<Lartza> obeyance: By the way, why icewm? :S
<Lartza> I think you mentioned it
<obeyance> its what the guy that was working with me suggested before he left.
<Lartza> :/
<Lartza> Matter of opinion
<Lartza> I like openbox, was just curious why you chose icewm that's all :)
<XuMuK> Command for get processor Tº(echo " CPU temp is $(sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}')") and want to put it as alias, but when I do alias='echo " CPU temp is $(sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}')"' I get parse error. Any ideas?
<obeyance> Well, its hard for me to do anything on here. without what im used to, i dont knwo what to do. Luckily i know how to work my way around file systems and can find things to run by digging through folders, but other then that i have no clue how to fix this issue.
<s7r> !dante-server
<obeyance> He said that desktop cube/Rotate cube screws things up in v11. But I screwed up some settings somehow and now i don thave any OS and what i said above.
<szal> obeyance: GUI != OS
<obeyance> What does that mean?
<obeyance> !+
<obeyance> !=
<ParkerR> Not equal to
<ParkerR> Or does not make
<obeyance> Well, yeah. Thats what i mean is OS GUI
<fakesme> hello
<Rigin> hello
<marsfligth> can you suggest me a launcher a bit better than 'GNOME Do' in commands searching?
<[THC]AcidRain> yay conflicting software packages
<obeyance> I basically have a virtual filing cabinet right now.
<Lartza> marsfligth: your favoreite terminal + bash-completion :P
<Lartza> climbe2: Did it work? :/
<qin> marsfligth: dmenu
<climbe2> i can press e to edit, just not sure how to edit it properly!
<Rigin> hello fakesme
<Lartza> climbe2: There is the /dev/disk-by-uuid/garble
<Lartza> climbe2: change it to /dev/sdXY
<Lartza> climbe2: XY being your root partition
<climbe2> ohh, ok, let me try it
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i flush held packages?
<obeyance> www.delicious.com/dr_willis
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I have a problem:   when trying to watch flash videos on webpages (youtube for example) the video stops after a few seconds...  it still runs in the backround, because I can still hear it..  and as soon as I turn fullscr off it works.  any idea?
<Rigin> no idea
<Lartza> howlymowly: Don't use fullscreen?
<Lartza> :P
<Lartza> Flash is horrible in Linux compared to Windows
<Rigin> an idea can change ur life
<Lartza> Blame Adobe
<howlymowly> well..  "any idea what I can do about tha problem?"   are you guys now satisfied :)?
<climbe2> lartza, when I am at the edit screen, i am not seeing a /dev/uuid blah blah
<climbe2> I see recodfail, then insmod ext2 then set root=
<Dmole> Flash is horrible ->.<-
<howlymowly> well it used to work
<Lartza> climbe2: root= /dev/disk...
<howlymowly> I just can not tell when it stopped working since I didn#t watch any flash videos for some tie
<Lartza> :D
<Lartza> *root=/...
<howlymowly> *time
<lapion> I for one odn't have that many problems with flash, however I do use a laptop with somehwat older hardware
<Dmole> who is having flash slowness?
<howlymowly> Dmole: I do not have slowness...  I have fullscreen problems like:  after 10s video just "stops"  but it still runs in the backrund... its just the graphics that stop..
<XuMuK> howlymowly, Lartza's right, this is flash matter and can not do anything for fix it for a while... I've got the same problem and what I do it's just don't see flash videos in fullscreen :(
<A_J> Can any1 give me a name of a CD buring application, need to burn an ISO file
<Dmole> howlymowly: I have not seen that but a workaround is to use the FF plugin to download the .mp4 then play it with VLC
<xangua> (11:03:11) Lartza: howlymowly: Don't use fullscreen? - flash sucks in *nix, nothing we can do about it
<howlymowly> XuMuK: that#s bad :(   do you know when this started?  I definitly remember in ubuntu 10.10 it worked
<Lartza> xangua: I said that too :)
<howlymowly> Dmole: thx..  tha#s a cool idea
<Lartza> Blame Adobe
<climbe2> lartza, so i change "root=UUID=e3dfblahblahblah" to "root=/dev/sdb1" ??
<Lartza> ckrailo: :O I guess so
<Lartza> no...
<Lartza> Someone tell what root= is in grub2? :D
<Lartza> or does /dev/sdb1 work?
<adubz> my $output_file = '/var/www/log/number_output.log';   what would I do to apply regex to my output file
<adubz> oops wrong channel
<obeyance> I had that fullscreen issue before. Its an easy fix, but i dont remember how to do it.
<climbe2> I am using grub version 1.98-1ubuntu12
<Dmole> howlymowly: yah I do it even on computers where flash works windows/mac because you don't get buffering problems or flash flakes out
<Lartza> climbe2: For me it would be root=/dev/sdXY but for me it's also /dev/disk-by-uuid/*insert characters*
<howlymowly> Dmole: chrome does not have that plug-in right?
<climbe2> hmm..
<ParkerR> Chrome comes with flash built in
<howlymowly> Dmole: do you know the name of the plugin?
<Lartza> Dmole: Stop wathing videos of people who only release flash videos :P
<Dmole> howlymowly: http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<Lartza> ParkerR: Does ubuntu have chrome? :/
<XuMuK> howlymowly, I don't remember exactly, thought, about 4-5 months ago it was fine
<ParkerR> Yes
<Lartza> ParkerR: Why? :S
<ParkerR> chrome.google.com
<ParkerR> What do you mean why?
<howlymowly> XuMuK: kk.. that's about my feeling as well
<Lartza> ParkerR: It does
<Lartza> not
<Dmole> Lartza: yah torrenting is better but once a year there is something flash only that someone want's to show me
<ParkerR> Go to chrome.google.com
<Lartza> I wondered, chromium is the open-source one :)
<ParkerR> Click download
<Lartza> ParkerR: apt-get install chromium
<Lartza> the right way
<ParkerR> No
<nyuszika7h> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in natty
<ParkerR> Chromium != Google Chrome
<Lartza> *chromium-browser
<xangua> Lartza: chromium-browser is the name of the package
<Lartza> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<Dmole> chrome is nice but I hate it because webkit is crap compared to firebug
<storm_> .
<ParkerR> Google Chrome is based on Chromium but it is not Chromium
<Lartza> ParkerR: Chromium > Google Chrome
<ParkerR> No
<XuMuK> apt-get install google-chrome-stable if you want chrome and have google's repo appended
<ParkerR> It is not
<Lartza> well one shouldt get google packages
<[THC]AcidRain> see man wtf. im bout to merc myself
<Lartza> but apt-get
<ParkerR> Chromium doesn't have all the plugins Chrome does
<ParkerR> What's wrong with Google?
<Lartza> ParkerR: What plugins? The extension gallery is exactly the same
<Lartza> ParkerR: chrome is built by google and chromium bu packagers
<Lartza> ParkerR: Also the chrome.google.com probably spits files all over your filesystem
<timrc> question: if I have two seperate instances of terminal open is there a way to combine them into one (e.g. make one a tab within the other) ?
<k1rk> Nobody's familiar with likewise open?
<[THC]AcidRain> google is great
<ParkerR> Gaah
<XuMuK> ParkerR, there's nothing, but there are people who has a lot of paranoia
<Lartza> ParkerR: So what plugins?
<CronTab> I've edited crontab by using sudo crontab -e...should i do anything else to get it activated? reboot?
<Dmole> timrc	: maybe drag and drop one tab into the tab space of another window
<XuMuK> CronTab, you should have the daemon started
<XuMuK> and that's it
<CronTab> how do i start it?
<timrc> Dmole, I wish it worked like that
<XuMuK> CronTab, it should already be there, take a look ps aux | grep -v grep | grep cron
<Dmole> timrc	: works like that on osx :)
<akita> CronTab, /etc/init.d/cron restart
<timrc> Dmole, doh :)
<ParkerR> Lartza, I was not able to play chrome.angrybirds.com in Chromium. It didn't have webgl
<CronTab> ok thank you!!
<CronTab> byee!
<ParkerR> Try that in Chromium
<szad> Maybye anyone here now something about samba? I cant connect ubuntu to windows to share files.
<akita> CronTab, bye :-)
<prt1990> hey
<Lartza> ParkerR: Weird, I was able to play it with Chromium just fine
<prt1990> how to use terminal?
<akita> ParkerR, er. Really?
<Dmole> timrc: another thing you could do is work in a screen then detach and resume it from the other window
<ParkerR> Last I tied. Which wasn't too long ago
<ParkerR> *tried
<Dmole> timrc: (man screen)
<Lartza> ParkerR: webgl was in chromium before chrome...
<HeatMzzr> using chat in console or tty screen, the screen resolution is screwed up.. only using a qtr of the screen available with the rest of the screen unused.. how do I address that please???
<extraclassic> szad: to connect from ubuntu you need smbclient and cifs-utils, then I just mount a share in fstab
<moxbox> Can I go straight from Maverick to Oneiric, and if so how?
<ParkerR> Well I prefer Chrome > Chromium so lets agree to disagree
<prt1990> how to use photoshop in ubuntu
<prt1990> ??
<xangua> moxbox: no
<Lartza> ParkerR: There is still really nothing different tho those
<VEndix> well that 11.10 doesn't work properely
<arfbtwn> prt1990: Try the GIMP
<prt1990> kk
<szad> extraclassic, well it says that i have both of that programs
<VEndix> how to downgrade to the prevous version?
<Lartza> ParkerR: Except that chromium is open-source
<xangua> moxbox: clean install if you want oneiric withouth upgrade twice
<louigi> hey guys! using ubuntu 10.04. When I call out a program in terminal (specimen ~/Sessions/project1) it opens and opens project1. If I create a launcher on panel and put same line in command, it will open the program but not the project. Anything I am doing wrong?
<Lartza> VEndix: Reinstall
<prt1990> well gimp is not productive like photoshop
<HeatMzzr> using chat in console or tty screen, the screen resolution is screwed up.. only using a qtr of the screen available with the rest of the screen unused.. how do I address that please???
<louigi> Interpretation of command different in launcher?
<xangua> moxbox: and alos oneiric is not released and unsupported on this channel
<szad> extraclassic, how to view windows shares? I cant do it.
<VEndix> Lartza: downgrading is not reinstalling
<ParkerR> "<Lartza> ParkerR: Also the chrome.google.com probably spits files all over your filesystem" and why would the Chrome package be any different than the Chromium?
<Akuw> i just installed ubuntu 9.04
<arfbtwn> prt1990: AFAIK the gimp can do all that photoshop can do, if you want to run photoshop you'll need to use wine, but it probably won't work ;)
<Lartza> ParkerR: Yes
<extraclassic> szad: i mount a folder in fstab, or nautilus has a way to view them
<Lartza> ParkerR: ACtually it does
<Dmole> prt1990: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<akita> Akuw, why so old version? :-)
<Akuw> then i installed grub, but now i got grub> prompt, i am trying to load  kernel but can't
<szal> !appdb | prt1990
<ubottu> prt1990: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lartza> ParkerR: Have you installed from chrome.google.com? How do you uninstall it?
<Akuw> because that is what i have
<xangua> Akuw:  too bad, install a supported version ;)
<cystic> hello, I am trying to install google chrome but when i load the .deb in usc the install button is disabled.. how can I get this to work?
<obeyance> Hm
<extraclassic> szad: there are some articles online that are detailed
<ParkerR> I go to Synaptic and check it to uninstall
<szad> extraclassic, dont know how to mount that folder, and nautilus after entering "Web" says error
<Akuw> my problem is with GRUB
<ParkerR> Lartza, pretty easy
<Lartza> ParkerR: Mhh
<Lartza> stupid ubuntu with packagers suppling distro-packages ot it :P
<Lartza> ParkerR: Then it's not an issue
<szad> extraclassic, looked on some of tutorials, but i couldnt find an explanation on my problem.
<Spikestuff> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 via Wubi on Windows Vista, so now there is a few partitions I have, Ubuntu, Windows Vista, etc. I want to simply have a full, clean installation of Ubuntu. How would I go upon doing this? I didn't use a CD/DVD because I was given this laptop, and the previous owner doesn't remember the BIOS password.
<obeyance> Ok i restarted and logged in under safe mode and everythign is working correctly. Looks just like the previous 2 versions on the UI too. That side bar thing is gone. How do i get normal mode to revert to these settings?
<Spikestuff> So, unfortunately, I can't change the boot priority...
<Rigin> yes gimp is a complete replacement to photoshop
<Lartza> +1 GIMP
<Lartza> gimp > photoshop
<ParkerR> Lartza, http://cl.ly/0F2B3m021J1M2y040W3E
<ActionParsnip> Spikestuff: there will be a shortcut key at boot to select the boot device
<Lartza> ParkerR: Horrible URL I can't visit from tty...
<Lartza> ParkerR: What is that?
<ActionParsnip> gimpshop is also an option (not sure if its still maintained)
<ParkerR> A screenshot
<Lartza> ActionParsnip: Not maintained for few years
<extraclassic> szad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<louigi> hey guys! using ubuntu 10.04. When I call out a program in terminal (specimen ~/Sessions/project1) it opens and opens project1. If I create a launcher on panel and put same line in command, it will open the program but not the project. Anything I am doing wrong?
<prt1990> which software in ubuntu will be good for song editing?
<DanaG> Lartza: install gpm
<Dmole> Rigin	: gimp is missing many photoshop features (it is however quite good for most people)
<DanaG> it'll give you console mouse.
<Spikestuff> Hold on, ActionParsnip, let me try that.
<Lartza> DanaG: I don't have a mouse
<szal> Spikestuff: either what ActionParsnip said, or, if the warranty has expired, open the case & reset the BIOS (should be in the manual how to do that, I guess; normally it's taking out the BIOS buffer battery & changing and re-changing a jumper)
<extraclassic> prt1990: ardour is a DAW
<akita> Akuw, you can find root, kernel and initrd with the help of this prompt and tabs autocompleting?
<thunder1212> hi
<Dmole> prt1990:http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<dyd> i've installed mdadm with mirroring, how can i check if it works?
<HeatMzzr> if anyone is here.. i want to change my resolution in my tty screens, im using ubuntu 11.04 on a acer z5600.. the resolution of my screen is 1920x1080 but in tty everything looks small and text doesnt take up whole screen...  help?
<climbe2> lartza, do I change the root directory under "set root='(hd0, 5)' ", or under "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic root=UUID=e3df...blah..." ??
<Lartza> climbe2: The second I think
<KommaH> Hey everyone, I'm having issues with the clock drifting on my Xen VPS. I've installed ntp and ntpdate which sync's the clock periodically, but the clock is still drifting between that time.
<Lartza> not sure about those all at all now :P
<milen8204> hello all I have one old scratched CD, say any program whit I can try open it ?
<Dmole> dyd: there are instructions on how to simulate drive failure, or you could just swap a drive and let it rebuild.
<Spikestuff> I am just brought to the Windows Boot Manager, ActionParsnip, when I try to press the key that's supposedly the boot menu key, any ideas?
<greyster> oh well thats it for me!
<greyster> cya
<SubstreamAI> awk '$3 !=0 {print substr($0,index($0,$4))}' File.txt       this prints $4 to the EOL on TOP of $1  ?!!
<szal> KommaH: wait a few days; it should stop drifting over time
<grendal_prime> hey i have an atheros physical network adapter that stoped working after i upgraded my kernel.  I reinstalled the atheros driver and modprobed it (process i do everytime i get a new kernel) still no luck
<grendal_prime> the wireless card works fine
<thunder1212> i ran this command today on terminal and system won't boot now, find / -delete -iname "*firefox*"
<SubstreamAI> I want it to print $1 after
<Lartza> milen8204: Try other drives, program won't really matter
<thunder1212> can someone explain what it actually did
<grendal_prime> but i really prefer using the wired connection...any help with trouble shooting would be greatly appreciated...dmesg returns no errors
<dyd> Dmole: thanks
<milen8204> Lartza, what are you mean of other drives ?
<Dmole> milen8204: use a CD buffer, then try XLD, EAC, or something like that
<timrc> Dmole, I appreciate screen and byobu when I don't have access to a window manager
<Lartza> milen8204: Another disc drive
<milen8204> Lartza, to try on other PC ?
<timrc> Dmole, usually I'll break up a terminal when I have multiple screens and then want to recombine them when I do not (e.g. I'm on the go)
<Lartza> milen8204: Yes, or change your current disc-drive
<thunder1212> is my data secure? my partitioning scheme was /, /home, swap all ext4
<Lartza> Unless that other PC has identical drive
<szal> Dmole: EAC is Windows software
<SubstreamAI> awk ' {print substr($0,index($0,$4))}' File.txt       this prints $4 to the EOL on TOP of $1, I need it to print after, can you please help?  :)
<szal> milen8204: audio or data CD?
<milen8204> szal, i don`t know :D
<milen8204> data I think
<Dmole> szal: yes I was giving him hints on what to google for options
<szal> Dmole: in case of a data CD, EAC is pretty pointless anyway :P
<Dmole> true that
<greyster> well, well, well
<milen8204> szal, I think there is a data
<sweb> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sweb> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sweb> what is my problem with 'apt-get'
<xangua> sweb: close the other(s) package manager
<Eighteens> i've installed ubuntu on a few different computers lately, very satisfied, however the sound is garbled sometimes, not all the time. If i stick a store bought music cd in my player, it will play song 1 fine, "sometimes" then when it gets to song 2 i get this train wreck sound, and same with song 3, but when it gets to song 4 it will clear up, or the results could be completely opposite, won't play song 1 correctly, i hear audio, but
<sweb> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sweb> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sweb> what is my problem with 'apt-get'
<Dmole> milen8204: if you can't read the disk at all you should clean and buff the disk, if you have trouble after that you can use better hardware, if that fails you can use dd to make an image of it and inspect it for file recovery with some forensics tools from the backtrack ubuntu toolset or distrobution
<szal> !repeat | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Eighteens> in addition, the garbled sound never existed from live cd tho, everything is flawless, what to do to fix this
<szal> sweb: how did you run it?
<IdleOne> sweb: do you have Software Center open?
<sweb> szal, idc
<ross`> ok unity is the most terrible thing ever, it took me 10 minutes to figure out the only way to run a terminal was to go to /usr/bin
<ross`> who made this software
<ross`> and why is it so broken
<Dmole> sweb	: are you root
<sweb> IdleOne, no just during installation postfx i close the terminal window
<ross`> this is so painful, lukily i insatlled this for someone who is not too god with computers
<sweb> Dmole, yes
<ross`> also how do i make it so unity or gnome doesn't lock the user session
<HeatMzzr> if anyone is here.. i want to change my resolution in my tty screens, im using ubuntu 11.04 on a acer z5600.. the resolution of my screen is 1920x1080 but in tty everything looks small and text doesnt take up whole screen...  help?
<ross`> or waits longe
<Dmole> sweb	: if you think nothing should have a lock on it .... oh sometimes it gets locked by the auto checker, you can kill it and retry
<milen8204> Dmole, thanks what is dd?
<sweb> Dmole, restart can help
<sweb> ?
<iceroot> does the minimal-cd provides lvm and sw-raid at installation
<Dmole> milen8204: type "man dd" into terminal or google
<louigi> hey guys! using ubuntu 10.04. When I call out a program in terminal (specimen ~/Sessions/project1) it opens and opens project1. If I create a launcher on panel and put same line in command, it will open the program but not the project. Anything I am doing wrong?
<Akuw> i can`t find menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<milen8204> Dmole, ok thanks
<Akuw> why?
<Dmole> sweb	: the update pid is likely to start up as soon as you restart but you can try.
<ross`> someone
<ross`> how do i make it so unity doesn't lock the session so fast
<Dmole> Akuw: you are using grub2
<Dmole> ross`: i would expect it to be close to the screensaver or power settings, but I don't know
<Akuw> GNU GRUB 0.97
<ross`> Dmole: found it, thanks
<ross`> Dmole: unity really makes me angry
<ross`> its more locked down then windows
<Dmole> Akuw: paste bin "sudo ls -hal /boot/grub/"
<Akuw> finally i load OS
<fabzor3> hey people
<fabzor3> whats cracking
<grendal_prime> nevermind i figured it out
<grendal_prime> something stupid
 * fabzor3 floats around
<ross`> why do i have to open the file viewer and go to /usr/bin just to get to a terminal?
<ross`> please tell me that :p
<SubstreamAI> awk '{print substr($0,index($0,$4))}' File.txt       this prints $4 to the EOL on TOP of $1, I need it to print after, can you please help?  :)
<fabzor3> ross
<fabzor3> what u mean bro?
<fabzor3> like nautilus?
<ParkerR> ross`, you shouldn't have to
<thunder1212> i ran this command today on terminal and system won't boot now, find / -delete -iname "*firefox*"
<ross`> fabzor3: perhaps im stupid :p, whatever ubuntu uses these days nautilus, thunar
<climbe2> lartza, still around?
<ross`> im coming from a light weight window manager and gentoo
<ParkerR> ross`, what's going on?
<ross`> ubuntu akes me angry
<ross`> this is a friends computer im setting up for them
<ParkerR> Well we already knw that
<ParkerR> Ahh
<ross`> ParkerR: all fixed now :)
<climbe2> as I am trying to find where root= actually is, I am using Tab to list the completions...can't find /dev/sdb where root should be
<ParkerR> Man I love WINE
<grendal_prime> its gotten allot better thats for sure
<climbe2> I found /root, but not sure what to do from here
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: tis tasty :)
<ParkerR> Hehe
<dr-willis> climbe2:  it maybe getting defined via uuid
<dude> hi
<ParkerR> Especially straight from the bottle XD
<grendal_prime> its pretty good for introducing viri to your system as well hahahaha
<ParkerR> Not really
<climbe2> all of the kernel versions have root=UUID=e3fd blah blah
<ParkerR> Malware doesnt know what to do in a wine prefix
<climbe2> but none will boot
<dr-willis> ived tested malware in wine. :)
<ParkerR> It doesnt have a lot of the files they attack
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: only in ~/.wine so who cares ;)
<ParkerR> You can just delete the bottle :)
<ParkerR> And make a new one
<dr-willis> climbe2:  tou could change it to root=/dev/sdxx then
<Lartza> climbe2: Now am again :)
<kwvarga> Installing ubuntu and resizing partition on 500gb harddrive, looks like it has been frozen at about 50% for about 30 minutes, only messages i can see in the little terminal window is networking/wireless related
<kwvarga> Any ideas on how long it is supposed to take? Should i be worried
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, ya...ive seen machines that have them but ya your right it doenst seem to go any further than that..funny article states...Linux just isn't user-friendly when it comes to viruses. You have to work to find and run them. It doesn't happen automatically as it does with Windows. The GNU/Linux folks really should improve this glaring discrepancy.
<dr-willis> kwvarga:  resizeing a 500gb ntfs?
<climbe2> sdxx...what is that?
<kwvarga> ext4
<Lartza> climbe2: Your root partition
<grendal_prime> http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/42031
<climbe2> can't find /dev/sdb
<grendal_prime> pretty funny.
<dr-willis> climbe2:  you said it was sdb  .....
<Lartza> climbe2: /dev/sdaX then possibly
<climbe2> that's what i remember it being
<kwvarga> dr-willis ext4
<greyster> oh well
<climbe2> I think sda has windows on it..the initial OS before I partitioned and added ubuntu
<dr-willis> climbe2:  it would be like sdb1  or similer. not just sdb
<Lartza> climbe2: Partitions are sda1 sda2 sda3
<grendal_prime> just a note to anyone looking for a good machine.  I love my acer aspire one d255.  I cant do anything without it anymore.
<Lartza> climbe2: so try sda2?
<Lartza> or 3?
<Adam_> can someone help me set up permissions.  I am using windows explorer and trying to alter files on our ubuntu webhost server but have no access to write.
<Lartza> win7 might have tis boot partition as first?
<Lartza> Adam_: Samba?
<Adam_> i believe so
<grendal_prime> its the first non dell machine i have bought in over 5 years and im very impressed with it.  Asside from the hardwire interface needing a kernel driver is a flawless machine
<Lartza> Adam_: What is the smb.conf entry for that directory?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: I'm loving my gt540 :)
<Lartza> Adam_: It might be wrong :)
<Adam_> let em see
<Adam_> me*
<ParkerR> grendal_prime, hehe
<Adam_> where is that located?
<Lartza> Adam_: /etc/samba
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip,  this thing is a netbook.  with 4 atoms in it.  First mutithreading atoms on market i believe.  Pretty bad ass.. only thing it wont do is vritualization.
<grendal_prime> and actuall it will do it..just that the hardware does not run it ..os does. wich is ..well slow.
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, im in the middle of buying a gt400
<ParkerR> I like running those fake cleaners in WINE
<evan_> need help
<Lartza> ParkerR: Fake cleaner?
<k10> me too
<gulzar> in ubuntu we have startupmanager to change the grub settings. How to do it in K-Ubuntu?
<ParkerR> Lke the fake antivirus stuff
<k10> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<k10> what to do?
<evan_> pls help me out on ubuntu 9.10
<k10> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Lartza> k10: ./configure ?
<maco> gulzar: you can run startupmanager regardless of your desktop environment
<Lartza> k10: Don't spam
<k10> done
<maco> k10: check teh README or INSTALL file
<ParkerR> evan_, what's wrong?
<k10> checked
<k10> it says ./ configur
<Adam_> I have it open, not sure what should be set to what XD
<gulzar> maco: startupmaanger is not showing in the repository
<k10> then make
<Lartza> k10: Then that's it
<SubstreamAI> awk '{print substr($0,index($0,$4))}' File.txt       this prints $4 to the EOL on TOP of $1, I need it to print after, can you please help?  :)
<gulzar> maco: I mean the packagemanager
<k10> what tats it?
<Lartza> k10: It should start compiling
<coppermine> wheres a download link for ubuntu cd iso for a laptop with 192mb ram 500mhz cpu?
<maco> k10: you put a space between the / and the configure. why's that?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: I'm looking at a Samsung S, the network is fast. Its what I use most, more than my laptop
<coppermine> all i care about is text
<k10> no
<coppermine> gui would be nice for wireless
<ActionParsnip> coppermine: try Lubuntu
<coppermine> thanks
<k10> its ./configure
<Lartza> k10: And then make
<maco> or damn small linux...
<Lartza> What is this you are trying to compile
<ActionParsnip> coppermine: you can use wicd, it has wicd-curses which is a nice text gui for wifi
<Lartza> maco: Unmaintained
<coppermine> ActionParsnip: comes with lubuntu?
<maco> Lartza: still has a better chance of running on 192mb than ubuntu
<Lartza> maco: Ubuntu is bloat :P
<ActionParsnip> coppermine: you can change it, lubuntu comes with network manager
<Lartza> *ed
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: install minimal, then build up
<maco> Lartza: yeah, it assumes your computer was made this century...
<Lartza> ActionParsnip: Still
<Lartza> maco: Mine is still would be on the edge with ubuntu
<gulzar> in ubuntu we have startupmanager to change the grub settings. How to do it in K-Ubuntu? Startup-manager is not in the packagemanager and cannot be installed from commanline.
<kwvarga> Installing ubuntu and resizing ext4 partition on 500gb harddrive, looks like it has been frozen at about 50% for about 30 minutes, only messages i can see in the little terminal window is networking/wireless related. Should I be worried? Anyway to get any more detail?
<climbe2> lartza, mount: mounting /dev/sdb2 in /root failed: invalid argument.  mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such fil or dir, mounting /sys on /root/sys failed, mounting /proc on /root/proc failed, etc.
<Rudolf_> What is the default root password for fedora 15
<climbe2> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<Lartza> climbe2: Yea yea
<xangua> gulzar: it isee
<xangua> it is*
<Lartza> climbe2: It's wrong to have root=/dev/something then I think
<Lartza> Oh wait...
<Lartza> Or sdb2 is not your root
<gulzar> xangua: it is what?
<climbe2> where would it be otherwise? I can use the tab>complete option to find where it should be
<climbe2> but none of the sdXY seem to be on the disk...can't find them using the complete option
<evan_> beetel bg60 usb modem not detected why?
<evan_> beetel bg60 usb modem not detected why?
<evan_> beetel bg60 usb modem not detected why?
<climbe2> wouldn't they be under /dev?
<FloodBot1> evan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Rudolf_: fedora isn't supported here
<Lartza> climbe2: They... *sigh*
<climbe2> oh god
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: no, if you install lxde and lxdm, you have a very trim OS
<xangua> gulzar: apt-cache search startupmanager
<Lartza> climbe2: ls /dev/sd*
<Lartza> ActionParsnip: Not really
<Lartza> ActionParsnip: I get Gnome stuff on every package for example
<Lartza> ActionParsnip: Other dependencies too that should be optional
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: not if you use the -no-install-depends  then you won't pull in the fluff
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: most are
<TRiPTEC> is there a link how to fix this compiz uses 100% cpu
<TRiPTEC> ?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: What GPU?
<TRiPTEC> cpu
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: What GPU?
<Seven_Six_Two> Using 11.04 on HP G60 laptop (athlon X2, gforce 8200m) I recently started having trouble with suspend. I can suspend fine, but resume doesn't show anything but a black screen. alt+ctrl+f1 does nothing, so I can't find out what is going wrong and I have to do hard reset.
<TheEvilPhoenix> TRiPTEC:  what graphics card?
<TheEvilPhoenix> (aka GPU)
<TRiPTEC> nvidia 8800gt
<Lartza> Driver?
<awesometaneous> is there a command that will kind of show about a certain program? I really want to know the version I have of a certain application
<sloucher> I'm struggling wtih grub. The installer wants to know which partition to install grup? I should choose the partition that the / lives on even though that's an encrypted lvm partition?
<TRiPTEC> 176 I think
<Seven_Six_Two> alt+sysrq+ r,e,i,s,u,b   does nothing as well
<TRiPTEC> 173 maybe
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: But proietary nvidia yea
<TRiPTEC> yeah
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: You should get a newer though...
<climbe2> lartza, where can i type the command ls /dev/sd* ?
<Lartza> climbe2: Where do you tab complete?
<TRiPTEC> now it actually works but when I set my desktop to twinview I'm f**ked
<maco> TRiPTEC: watch the language
<TRiPTEC> didn't I?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Get 275 for starters
<TRiPTEC> from nvidia?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: ubuntu repos of course
<TRiPTEC> really?
<TRiPTEC> I'll chekc
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Always
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Never get from nvidia.com
<Bipul> i want to make a presentation for my project but i need something that can run on windows also is there anything available ?
<Lartza> Bipul: libreoffice, powerpoint with that
<Lartza> Bipul: Can be opened with libreoffice, openoffice or microsoft office in windows
<TRiPTEC> Lartza, highest I see is 185
<Bipul> Lartza,  ? really ? beacuse i am the only linux user and i need something so that it can run on windows
<Lartza> Bipul: Libreoffice
<pedronveloso> I want to configure a FTP accesible folder in a specific directory, and that can allow anonymous login. I've installed pureFTP but I can't figure out where to set the path of the share neither how to allow anomynous login. help
<pedronveloso> plz
<xangua> since almost a year microsoftoffice supports ODF Bipul, of course if you have it updated
<Lartza> Bipul: It can make power points
<Bipul> Lartza,  whear i shud get it
<sloucher> I'm struggling wtih grub. The installer wants to know which partition to install grup? I should choose the partition that the / lives on even though that's an encrypted lvm partition?
<Lartza> Bipul: apt-get install libreoffice
<climbe2> lartza, in grub when I press e to edit, go down to 5th line root=/ and press tab, gives me a list of possible files/directories
<Bipul> xangua, ?
<xangua> Bipul: or jou just can save the presenttion as 'compatible' msoffice format
<Lartza> climbe2: ... that's not right probably
<xangua> you*
<climbe2> ok..
<TRiPTEC> pedronveloso, there's tons of docs on both pure and pro - ftp
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Newest is 27+.41.06
<Bipul> E: Unable to locate package libreoffice ?
<climbe2> I have the option to press ctrl-a for command line
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: *270
<TRiPTEC> what repo do you have?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: natty
<TRiPTEC> I just search for nvidia in synaptic
<Bipul> Lartza,  it's not there in Ubuntu repositories <E: Unable to locate package libreoffice
<Bipul> >
<TRiPTEC> should i do something more leet?
<Rudolf_> Help please
<pedronveloso> TRiPTEC, that's the problem, I just want a simple share. documentation looks like the bible to me :P
<SubstreamAI> awk '{print substr($0,index($0,$4))}' File.txt       this prints $4 to the EOL on TOP of $1, I need it to print after, can you please help?  :)
<Rudolf_> I am in fedora
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: What ubuntu versionm are you on?
<Rudolf_> I cant acces root
<Lartza> Geez...
<Lartza> Ubuntu has old nvidia too...
<ActionParsnip> Rudolf_: sudo -i
<surfdue> Current ssh is ignoring my key and i need to know do the files have to be a certain permissions
<ActionParsnip> Rudolf_: fedora is offtopic here, this is ubuntu support
<Bipul> E: Unable to locate package libreoffice Lartza
<TRiPTEC> pedronveloso, I'm abit rusty but one of those ftpd's uses something similar to apaches .htaccess and if u know that the it should be a walk in the park
<Lartza> Bipul: What version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Bipul: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<Bipul> Linux bipul-desktop 2.6.35-30-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 7 18:40:23 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<TRiPTEC> Lartza, natty-backports and proposed?
<Bipul> Lartza, Ubuntu 10.10
<pedronveloso> TRiPTEC, I don't know that. btw, is there something with a GUI that allows the set up of FTP shares?
<Lartza> Bipul: You need the ppa then
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: natty
<Rudolf_> I know
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: You have old Ubuntu
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: 10.10?
<Rudolf_> But tis urgent
<TRiPTEC> pedronveloso, pure admin
<TRiPTEC> pedronveloso, pureadmin*
<schao> hey, is there any logo design program for Ubuntu ?
<szal> Rudolf_: -> #fedora
<ActionParsnip> Bipul: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-from.html
<TRiPTEC> 11.04
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Then newest is 270
<ActionParsnip> Rudolf_: so why ask when "you know" it's offtopic
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: apt-get install nvidia
<szal> Lartza: nvidia-current
<Lartza> Sorry, what szal TRiPTEC
<Lartza> szal: Why is it -current?
<Rudolf_> What to do
<szal> Lartza: because there's 2 legacy options also available
<szal> Rudolf_: /join #fedora
<climbe2> lartza, ls /dev shows no sdXY, ls /dev/sd* file not found
<TRiPTEC> nvidia-settings is 270.29
<Lartza> szal: So? It could be "nvidia" and legacy are named other
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Doesn't matter
<szal> Lartza: I know what I'm talking about
<Bipul> how to know i have Gnome or KDE?
<Lartza> szal: Also nvidia-current is old so :)
<TRiPTEC> E: Unable to locate package nvidia
<szal> Lartza: 270 is nvidia-current, then there's nvidia-173 for GeForce FX and nvidia-96 for GeForce 3 and 4 series
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: nvidia-current
<schao> Oops I asked Is There Any Logo Design Program for Ubuntu ?
<Rudolf_> I am not registered
<Lartza> szal: yea so nvidia = 270, nvidia-17 and nvidia-96
<szal> !register | Rudolf_
<ubottu> Rudolf_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Lartza> still dont need the necessity for -current
<TRiPTEC> Lartza, sweet, somethings happening;)
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Make sure you don't update to anything over 270 in the future
<Lartza> If ubuntu gets any update to nvidia-current
<Lartza> on natty
<TRiPTEC> oh, wtf? It's some kind of mac lookalike this unity?!?
<szal> TRiPTEC: obviously
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: NO the bar is on the left! Silly you to think of that...
<TRiPTEC> szal, but why dear god why?
<Lartza> They also removed lot of GTK2 compatibiity and stuff, all for the greater good
<andrewS> the only way i know how to start xchat on 11.04 is typing "xchat" from console, since i can't find the link anywhere after installation. is there a method to prevent a console window from hanging there for the duration of the time i run xchat/irc?
<szal> TRiPTEC: what do I know..  I don't care also, I use KDE ^^
<andrewS> like a silent run or something?
<Lartza> And I was talking about GNOME3 actually
<Lartza> But unity is more or less that so
<Lartza> :)
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Lartza> ActionParsnip: ...
<Lartza> Nobody wanted gnome3 :D
<TRiPTEC> Lartza, yeah I've always used fluxbox but it takes days to get it working and I felt it might be time to take a step in some other dir but..
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: I've always used openbox, takes 15 minutes max
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: For some reason now I got LXDE which uses Openbox but is a DE
<Lartza> Not really that good
<xangua> andrewS: xchat &
<Lartza> Pure openbox is better :)
<andrewS> xangua, <3<3 to you
<szal> Lartza: nobody really wanted KDE4 either back when it came out..  difference in approach: the KDE team continued to support KDE3 until KDE4 was widely considered usable
<TRiPTEC> yeah, I used to install ubuntu-server and then what i needed and that was awsome but things like automount usb and so on is really nice not to have to setup
<Lartza> szal: They dropped Gnome2 support?!
<szal> Lartza: yes
<Lartza> I thought they had some but...
<Lartza> Stupi.... *sigh*
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Don't install server...
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: It has a server kernel
<TRiPTEC> Lartza, so, netinstall?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: There is the alternative cd it has some minimal install
<KM0201> there's nothing wrong w/ the server kernel.
<Lartza> If I remember right
<Lartza> KM0201: For desktop, it's less interactive and slower
<KM0201> install server edition, slap a GUI on top of it, if thats what you want to do.
<Lartza> KM0201: minimal install, GUI
<TRiPTEC> Lartza, and I must say server worked for me for 2 years so it wasn't bad and I did alot of work on my old really shitty laptop
<andrewS> blah. xchat & --> lets me continue to use that console window, but when it closes it also kills xchat. how exactly does the operating system run xchat from a gui link without showing the user a console window?
<KM0201> Lartza: not in my experience, but ok... and yeah, minimal install will do the exact same things
<milen8204> which is best program for virtual machine ?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: It's not bad just things are less interactive
<Lartza> KM0201: Another kernel, not the server kernel
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: there is no single best app for any single situation
<Lartza> KM0201: Also the alternative cd has desktop pacakges like X on it while server doesnt but has apache etc
<KM0201> Lartza: i'm aware of that
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: so the answer is: none and all
<TRiPTEC> Lartza, as in not so flashy?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Huh?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: it's as intelligent as asking "what is the best colour?"
<elkuka> hi everyone, I-m new in ubuntu and need some help. I-m running live/usb now to resize partition. shrink 290 gb to 190. it-s been an hour at least with gparted. is it common to take that long!?
<TRiPTEC> nm
<KM0201> TRiPTEC: what exact problem are u having?
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: I neant you need itnernet to install X from server CD
<GaToR> t
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: But it is on alternative
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, ok which is most popular then others :D
<Lartza> TRiPTEC: Install is not GUI in either
<TheMatrix3000> ok, i was installing a package
<TheMatrix3000> and had to remove it
<TheMatrix3000> and now im getting tons of errors
<TheMatrix3000> and apt-get purge doesn't do any good
<Lartza> What did you remove and how?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: qemu, virtualbox, vmware
<TRiPTEC> KM0201, I dunno, it might be fixed now, I guess I have to restart x
<TheMatrix3000> http://pastebin.com/FSPLN48G
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> elkuka,  100g is lotta resizing ..it' may take longer if there's a lot of data
<ActionParsnip> TheMatrix3000: can you pastebin the terminal of your efforts please
<TheMatrix3000> <TheMatrix3000> http://pastebin.com/FSPLN48G
<TheMatrix3000> i tried doing a apt-get purge nagios
<Pilate> So while doing some package 'trimming' i accidentally removed bind9 and all dependancies, now DNS seems to be pretty much screwed.... anybody have a course of action for repair?
<TheMatrix3000> but doesn't fix it
<elkuka> BluesKaj thanks, so I-ll leave it like that for 2 more hours then. I shoulnt cancel it. right_
<elkuka> ?
<johnhamelink> Hey there, I've mucked up the graphics on my other ubuntu 10.04 machine
<johnhamelink> How do I completely re-install all graphics functionality
<ActionParsnip> TheMatrix3000: are there any bugs reported?
<TheMatrix3000> nope
<BluesKaj> elkuka, don't cancel . resizing in my experience can take 4 hrs if there's a lot of data to move
<TheMatrix3000> i think i did a dpkg-reconfigure which may have screwed it up
<elkuka> BluesKaj I think that part of the disk was empty... so there shouldnt be data there. I-ll wait then. thanks a lot
<TRiPTEC> this driver is activated but not currently in use?
<BluesKaj> elkuka, good luck partitioning takes some patience :)
<mrdeb> TRiPTEC: that is normal for 1104. it still works
<dr-willis> TRiPTEC:  for what driver.
<mrdeb> nvidia
<TRiPTEC> current
<TRiPTEC> yeah
<mrdeb> yes
<dr-willis> mine nvidia saya that also. but nvidia-settings says its ok
<mrdeb> it is a bug that doesnt affect anything
<TRiPTEC> my user is currently auto logged in, where do I change this
<TRiPTEC> ?
<dr-willis> TRiPTEC:  run nvidia-settings see if it says its used or not
<VEndix> Hi, what is better. The Gnome3 or the enviroment that comes with Ubuntu 11.04?
<rww> !best | VEndix
<ubottu> VEndix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrdeb> can you print and move web browser from another ubuntu computer
<dr-willis> VEndix: try both and you decide
<xangua> VEndix: gnome3 is currently not supported
<TRiPTEC> 270.41.06
<ActionParsnip> VEndix: both and neither
<dr-willis> mrdeb:  print? you can share peinters
<nashnash> Hi everyone
<KommaH> Hey everyone. I'm having issues with my clock drifting in a Xen VPS. The clock drift is very, very bad (2 seconds in 10 minutes). I've installed ntp and ntpdate, however, the clock is still drifting! Could someone please help?
<VEndix> do people know how to stop from auto hiding that left panel?
<ocx> guys, i am not able to install sendmail using sudo apt-get install sendmail
<ocx> i did apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> VEndix: if its unity and not unity 2D then its set in ccsm
<ocx> and it is saying unable to locate package sendmail
<dr-willis> VEndix:  its a compiz setting in the unity plugin
<nashnash> I'm trying to make a liveUSB and it won't work. Tried unetbootin and another program like that. Doing it in win 8
<ActionParsnip> !info sendmail
<ubottu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 260 kB
<JoAnneOminous> What's the command I run to try to set up dual monitors?  Is it amdccle?
<ocx> my sources.list are the default ones
<ActionParsnip> ocx: do you have universe repo enabled?
<ocx> and uncommented my cdrom
<ocx> what is universe repo?
<VEndix> dr-willis: can i talk to you in private?
<fshp> Miro can download individual file from a torrent?
<ActionParsnip> ocx: its the repo that sendmail is on
<JoAnneOminous> ocx: the Universe repository.
<ocx> can you give me the source?
<kwvarga> is there a way to see output from a PID?
<ActionParsnip> ocx: you have it listed, you just need to uncomment it (or use software centre if you have a desktop OS)
<dr-willis> VEndix:  the webupd8 blog site lists many unity tweaks.  i dont use  unity much.
<Barzogh> ocx : deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universe
<dr-willis> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TRiPTEC> huh, compiz seems to work just fine now, how come it's the 173 nvidia driver that get installed first?
<VEndix> dr-willis: give me 1 example plz :)
<dr-willis> VEndix:  of what?
<VEndix> ok i will find it myself
<VEndix> :)
<TheMatrix3000> i figured it ou
<TheMatrix3000> out*
<ocx> tusing us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ocx> isisnt it the same?
<ocx> using*
<JoAnneOminous> ocz: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe
<JoAnneOminous> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe
<ocx> natty main restricted
<JoAnneOminous> Those are for lucid.   I imagine if you replace lucid with natty
<ocx> and natty universe
<JoAnneOminous> I guess those are security-specific...sorry...
<TRiPTEC> lolz, I used the option install beside win7, now my ubunti install have about 1.8 tb
<ocx> i got those
<ocx> still not working
<dr-willis> you did apt-get update after changeing your sources?
<ben_q> hello, I use fusermount to mount rar-archives containing videos. Now when I mount a folder which is actually in a samba-shared parent folder, it disappears. thus I cannot make mounted content available via samba. how can I change that?
<TRiPTEC> is there any working ext4 driver for win yet?
<JoAnneOminous> ocx: You put deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universe  in your /etc/apt/sources.list, and then do 'sudo apt-get update'...
<JoAnneOminous> Or, I suppose, you don/'t have to use the repo in France.
<ronqbc> when i leave my computer alone it often freeze or something. what can i do?
<dr-willis> ben_q:  ive never noticed rared  videos  being much smaller in size.. sort of pointless to rar them. nuless they are some lossless codecs i guess.
<sk3wy> someone there ?
<JoAnneOminous> ocx: are you using Natty?
<dr-willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sk3wy> is someone using linux?
<dr-willis> that ext3 tool may do ext4 by now
<sk3wy> what irc client would you prefer ?
<ocx> yes natty
<ocx> JoAnneOminous:
<dr-willis> sk3wy:  depends on your needs
<TheMatrix3000> pidgin?
<sk3wy> what need could I have ?^
<JoAnneOminous> sk3wy: xchat is a good one.
<TheMatrix3000> i use pidgin for all my irc needs on ubunt
<ben_q> dr-willis, that's how the warez scene distributes them and that's how I like to keep them stored to be able to fill requests later on
<dr-willis> dozens of irc clients to try. i use weechat
<climbe2> lartza, still there?
<Barzogh> <--- irssi
<climbe2> lartza, ls /dev shows no sdXY, ls /dev/sd* file not found
<ActionParsnip> !irc | sk3wy
<ubottu> sk3wy: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> sk3wy: nice list of clients there :)
<sk3wy> ill try pidgin cuz Im using Ubuntu too
<sk3wy> !irc
<sk3wy> what ???
<JoAnneOminous> sk3wy: I grew up on the ircii, but it's probably a bit old-skool for your needs.
<sk3wy> what list of clients ?
<dr-willis> ben_q:  its pointless for them to do the raring... had that debate with  people in the years gone by. ;)
<ActionParsnip> sk3wy: read the factoid ubottu gave
<wsagent> I am using Smuxi
<dr-willis> kvirc has an amazine feature set for an irc client. ;) but i go weechat route
<ben_q> dr-willis, I'm not exactly sure why they do it, either ^^
<ben_q> mabe bc of rapidshare
<sudokill> i think xchat is the best
<sk3wy> think i got enough for trying^^
<sk3wy> right know Im using xchat
<sk3wy> wich I dont like much
<dr-willis> xchat and xchat-gnome are very different
<dr-willis> be sure to try the actual xchat
<sudokill> sk3wy, whats wrong with xchat?
<baeek> is there a channel for fitness
<sudokill> its just as fast as the cli ones
<JoAnneOminous> what's wrong with xchat-gnome, just out of curiosity?
<dr-willis> missing features and gui weirdness i recall
<dr-willis> xchat has also been getting slimmed down over the years.
<JoAnneOminous> xchat serves my porpoises.  Haven't tried the gnome version, but I generally avoid gnome/kde stuff if I can.
<TRiPTEC> where do I change the number of workspaces and not spanning the top bar over both screens?
<sudokill> i just fail to see the point of the cli ones if your running x
<sk3wy> Ive tryed to enter irc.nn-crew.cc
<sk3wy> just 2 take a look
<JoAnneOminous> TRIPTEC: what window manager?
<dr-willis> TRiPTEC:  if using nvidia - run nvidia-settings and enable twinview and restart x.
<sk3wy> but I didnt make it
<KommaH> Hey everyone. I'm having issues trying to fix a considerable clock drift (at least 2 seconds in 10 minues) on my Xen VPS. I've installed and configured ntp and ntpdate, however, they don't appear to be helping much. Any help is appreciated!
<TRiPTEC> JoAnneOminous, compiz i guess?
<dr-willis> unity has some issues with multi monitor support also
<TRiPTEC> default from 11.04
<climbe2> dr-willis, still having trouble finding my root directory...lartza reccommended 'ls /dev/sd*', but it came up with no file / dir found
<JoAnneOminous> Oh.  I've heard of this 11.04.
<JoAnneOminous> Unity
<skione> hi, I just discovered unison and it seems like it solves a lot of the issues I was having using rsync. However I am having trouble figuring out how to ignore a child directory in the sync. The documentation is not clear to me. If I wanted to ignore the logs folder in all subfolders under virtual/ what is the syntax. Here is the current command line: unison /var/www/virtual/ ssh://server2///var/www/virtual/ -owner -group -batch -terse -prefer 
<dr-willis> climbe2:  you mean the drive that is mounted to / ?
<TRiPTEC> JoAnneOminous, yeah..
<k10> No package 'libwnck-1.0' found
<k10> No package 'libberyldecoration' found
<TRiPTEC> how do I not auto login when I start the comp?
<sudokill> TRiPTEC, in the user options in the settings menu unlock it and untick auto login
<ssfdre38> how can i get GLIB or what is the apt-get install command for it
<johnhamelink> Hey guys, I'm getting (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument" when I boot up on this 10.04 machine, any ideas?
<szal> ssfdre38: what for?
<climbe2> dr-willis, not actually sure.... rather new to all of this...can't find sdb1/2 where I think ubuntu is mounted
<wsagent> need help I am not able to install anything from ubuntu software center... getting an error Requires installation of untrusted packages
<sk3wy> how can I change the color of my nick ??
<ssfdre38> szal, im trying to make my own IRC client from xchat and im missing glib
<TRiPTEC> sudokill, thanks but it was "login screen"  here
<climbe2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807978 describes in better detail my initial problem
<sudokill> ok
<dr-willis> climbe2:  use the mount command. it shows the mount devices and points. you may want to read up on how linux mounting works also
<dr-willis> !mount | climbe2
<ubottu> climbe2: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: can you give a pastebin of: lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: thanks
<climbe2> I am unable to use the mount command in grub-command line
<dli> climbe2, did it boot before upgrading kernel?
<sudokill> climbe2, whatd oes it say?
<climbe2> yes, it would boot before kernel upgrade I believe....last I remember auto update installed new kernel...after restart would not boot up
<climbe2> but now none of the past kernels will boot up either
<climbe2> 2.6.32-31, 2.6.32-30, etc
<skione> anyone can help with unison syntax?
<dli> climbe2, in grub2 command line, you can do: search -f /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dli> climbe2, best thing to do is livecd
<grimpirate> Hello, I tried out the LiveCD and everything worked fine
<climbe2> where can I acquire a live CD?
<climbe2> is that the same disc I used to install ubuntu?
<grimpirate> But when I installed it to my drive, and loaded the OS
<szal> ssfdre38: headers for building software are in -dev packages
<grimpirate> I have a problem where my display is showing two ghost images
<ssfdre38> szal, i got it
<grimpirate> And they're flickering and such
<dli> climbe2, yes, the installation cd is fine
<tech_help> is there a way to mouse click on a lower window without raising it?
<grimpirate> How do I fix this, as it didn't happen with the LiveCD?
<jimbozone> Hi, if anyone can help me out here it would be much appreciated:  I have just attached a 2nd monitor, and wish to run 2 monitors with the 2nd being an extended desktop.  I have this working but my first monitor now is "Unknown" and the native resolution is not selectable (1600x1200)
<tech_help> I am in gnome
<coz_> jimbozone,   which video card?  in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<climbe2> dli, i have tried that, but still doesnt work:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807978
<dli> jimbozone, in a terminal, run: xrandr
<dr-willis> tech_help:  some window managers have that feature. but its rare. make the other window  'always on top' may be easier
<mrdeb> jimbozone: do you know about xrandr
<johnhamelink> please help me, im getting a bit desperate
<jimbozone> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<SoftarPaul> Why can't I take screenshots? When I click print screen, the mouse loads a half-second and nothing happens
<dr-willis> !screenshot
<coz_> jimbozone,  I am not up on all of ati configuration options but I believe you want to use  "Big Desktop" with that
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Ziga_L> Hello
<jimbozone> Big Desktop?
<dli> climbe2, can you boot a livecd?
<coz_> jimbozone,  yeah hold on
<climbe2> no, I cannot
<dr-willis> hmm. gnome dialog dosent show up eh? theres other screen shot tools. i tend to use gimp
<SoftarPaul> dr-willis: That didn't help me actually. nothing happens.
<grimpirate> I booted the LiveCD fine, but upon install I now have two ghost images that flicker, how do I resolve this?
<ActionParsnip> grimpirate: what video chip?
<climbe2> it says: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - release i386 (20100816.1)]/ lucid main restricted
<climbe2> Repeat this process for the rest of the CDs in your set.
<climbe2> W: Skipping nonexistent file /cdrom/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages
<climbe2> W: Skipping nonexistent file /cdrom/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<climbe2> stdin: error 0
<climbe2> killed
<FloodBot1> climbe2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziga_L> Can anyone tell me if Windows will delete my bootloader for linux if i install iz after i ve already installed Linux?
<dli> climbe2, what happens? BTW, please try to avoid vague comment like "it doesn't work", it helps to provide specific details, like error messages
<ActionParsnip> climbe2: remove the CD as a repository in software centre
<grimpirate> ActionParsnip: I believe it's a standard intel chipset
<dr-willis> Ziga_L:  normally. yes
<zykotick9> Ziga_L, yes it will.  See !grub for reinstall directions.
<grimpirate> I'm not running any sort of graphics card
<coz_> jimbozone,  ah I cant find what I was looking for, so , if no one here knows at this time try the #radeon  channel
<Ziga_L> thanks
<jimbozone> coz: thanks
<ActionParsnip> grimpirate: can you give the output of: lsb_release -d; lspci | grep -i vga
<jimbozone> will do
<coz_> cool
<dli> climbe2, just boot the livecd (try ubuntu without changing system)
<grimpirate> sure lemme check that now
<SoftarPaul> dr-willis: When I click [Prnt Scrn] it loads, but nothing more
<ActionParsnip> grimpirate: you are it's just nitegrated to the motherboard, the OS doesn't care and sees it as attached to the PCI express bus
<climbe2> how do I boot the live cd?... it tries to boot, but gives me Error 0 and kills it
<dr-willis> SoftarPaul:  try other screenshot software perhaps
<SoftarPaul> dr-willis: Any sugestions? :)
<dr-willis> climbe2:  was that the same cd you installed from?
<dr-willis> SoftarPaul:  i mentioned gimp  earlier
<dli> climbe2, make a liveUSB :( it's faster and more reliable
<climbe2> dr-willis, it was the same CD I installed from
<climbe2> dli, I will make  a liveUSB now
<grimpirate> @ ActionParsnip: here it is ->00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<grimpirate> Did you get that ActionParsnip?
<dr-willis> climbe2:  make sure its not a dirty cd.
<SoftarPaul> dr-willis: But gimp can't take screenshots? o.O
<venik212> I cannot log on to the NX server in 11.04
<dr-willis> SoftarPaul:  yes it can.
<SoftarPaul> dr-willis: please tell me how
<venik212> the NX server is running (64 bits, ubuntu 11.04)
<dr-willis> i take/edit them all the time in gimp
<skione> btw to ignore a path its -ignore "Path logs" to the options segment in unison. Just in case anyone was wondering
<k10> No package 'libstartup-notification-1.0' found
<dr-willis> SoftarPaul:  its in the menus somewgere
<k10> plz help
<k10> installing beryl
<k10> No package 'libstartup-notification-1.0' found
<celestica_-> k10: Try installing this package via the apt-get package manager
<dr-willis> k10:  beryl is dead
<Pici> k10: beryl no longer exists.
<dr-willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ActionParsnip> grimpirate: and the output of:  lsb_release -d
<everett> I have a problem with 11.04 that it will not tether to cell phone 10.10 will and so will windows 11.04 will connect to other wireless points but not the cell 10.10 running from cd will but 11.04 will not any clues
<climbe2> dr-willis, what version should I make the LiveUSB from...I am running 10.04.1 as far as i know
<grimpirate> @ ActionParsnip: It says Ubuntu 11.04
<k10> how to install compiz
<k10> >
<dr-willis> climbe2:  may as well use the same
<ActionParsnip> k10: its ni a default OS
<Pici> k10: It should already be installed.
<wsagent> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648437/  as per your suggetion
<k10> k
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: i suggest you remove or change http://mirror.noreply.org  to maverick, it currently points to Intrepid which is long dead
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: will also import the GPG key you missed
<grimpirate> Why would the LiveCD display graphics just fine and not a system install?
<jimbozone> dli/mrdeb: ok I've run xrandr, and no, I've never used it before
<KM0201> grimpirate: whats your graphics device?
<dli> jimbozone, get dual monitor up now?
<grimpirate> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<k10> how can i install this then?
<k10> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Starace?content=143639
<KM0201> grimpirate: what version of ubuntu? and 32 or 64bit/
<grimpirate> 32 bit
<dli> grimpirate, that's very old intel video, trouble in newer drivers (not well tested)
<grimpirate> Understandably dli
<grimpirate> But the LiveCD displays thing s properly
<grimpirate> It was only upon installing the OS that I now have two ghost-like flickering images at 640x480 resolution
<dli> grimpirate, the same version of X (drivers)?
<jakemp> I've installed libffi-dev, and the files in /usr/lib aren't there
<jimbozone> dli:  I have both monitors up, but cannot select native resolution
<grimpirate> I'm unsure how to answer that dli
<jimbozone> the resolution is not selectable
<grimpirate> I basically booted the LiveCD, saw that it ran fine, and then did an install using the full disk
<KM0201> !bug 162039 | grimpirate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162039 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "pidgin will not start" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162039
<KM0201> woops, wrong bug.
<KM0201> :)
<grimpirate> lol no worries
<Nisstyre> yes
<dli> jimbozone, can you use xrandr to set modes?
<grimpirate> I am currently on this messed up Ubuntu
<dli> grimpirate, boot the livecd, save the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KM0201> grimpirate: looks like you're not the only one, but.. that seems strange, i'm guessing you could manually configure xorg w/ your resolution..  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/162039
<jimbozone> dli: reading the man now
<dli> grimpirate, also, can you reset mode by xrandr
<everett> is there any way of putting 10.10 network settings into 11.04
<dli> jimbozone, something like: xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1280x720
<wsagent> ActionParsnip thanks for your help, i imported the GPG key already but i still have problem to remove or change http://mirror.noreply.org  to maverick
<KM0201> grimpirate: ActionParsnip (one of the subscribers to that bug) hangs out here.. he's probably here now... try asking him.
<jimbozone> dli: thanks, reading then will try :)
<grimpirate> I did KM0201, I don't think he knows a solution
<KM0201> oh ok.. sorry... :(
<grimpirate> He asked me the graphics card and ubuntu version, but I guess that wasn't enough info
<KM0201> hmm,
<KM0201> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dli> jimbozone, or something like: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --primary --output HDMI1 --mode 1280x720 --below VGA1
<dli> jimbozone, xrandr displays detected monitor info
<KM0201> grimpirate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<TRiPTEC> how often do u guys udate?
<TRiPTEC> update?
<jimbozone> dli: ah ok, will that just add the selectable mode?  or will it just change it this once?
 * KM0201 updates every 45min
<NCS_One> TRiPTEC: when ever there is an update :)
<wsagent> ActionParsnip:  thanks for your help, i imported the GPG key already but i still have problem to remove or change http://mirror.noreply.org  to maverick
<TRiPTEC> NCS_One, not cumbersome?
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: it will be in software centre or /etc/apt/sources.list
<funkymonk> does SSL use PKI to encrypt the communication between the server and client
<ActionParsnip> TRiPTEC: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<rhineheart_m> what's the fastest/lightest ubuntu desktop?
<dli> jimbozone, if it works, you can add the xrandr to session autostart
<NCS_One> TRiPTEC: no
<ActionParsnip> TRiPTEC: i run it every day at midnight (cronjob)
<dli> funkyHat, openSSL uses RSA key pairs
<ActionParsnip> !away > MicroWolf|DINNER
<ubottu> MicroWolf|DINNER, please see my private message
<wsagent> ActionParsnip: do you mean delete the line http://mirror.noreply.org    ???
<rhineheart_m> I have machines with the following specs: pentium 4 with RAM of 128
<funkymonk> dli i'm trying to understand how SSL and PKI fit in the bigger picture
<dli> rhineheart_m, if you don't run X, 128MB is good
<wasser> hi! i need some help setting up ubuntu. I made a clean installation and when trying to load unity/gnome session the system displays the background but not the bars and I cant do anything except call a terminal and start apps from there
<rhineheart_m> dli: x desktop?
<dli> funkyHat, RSA is one implementation of PKI
<NCS_One> I have a HDD of 1TB with 1 partition of 500GB, is it possible, without losing data, to make the existing partition the all HDD size?
<truepurple> ~ = /home?
<truepurple> Is ~ the same thing as /home?
<dli> NCS_One, ext4? it's possible
<rhineheart_m> which has higher specs requirements? ubuntu or xp?
<NCS_One> TRiPTEC: no
<NCS_One> sorry
<NCS_One> truepurple: no
<funkymonk> dli: oh so SSL is just the protocol that uses a PKI to encrypt the message as in openSSL uses RSA
<aeon-ltd> rhineheart_m: you could run X but it won't be fancy nothing like gnome, something sparse like openbox on top of a server install willprobably be 40-60Mb with nothing but the desktop running
<truepurple> What is ~ short for then?
<funkymonk> and RSA is a specific PKI
<baeek> how can i make transmission download faster
<NCS_One> truepurple: ~ = /home/username
<baeek> hi btw
<bsmith093> i am nearly flat broke, but all my backups are hosed except the primary drive in my laptop, and i really need to do a reinstall, so does anyone know where i can get ~250gb of ftp accessable storage on the dirt cheap, for like 2 days tops?
<grimpirate> @ KM0201: It says xrandr failed to get the gamma output
<aeon-ltd> baeek: you can't really it's 99% seeder dependant
<grimpirate> Or rather it failed to get the gamma for the default output device
<NCS_One> dli: ext4 (version 1.0)
<baeek> aeon-ltd is there any better programs?
<funkymonk> bsmith093: thats a shed load of "temp" space
<dli> NCS_One, boot a livecd, do gparted
<wasser> NCS_One, you can use the GParted that comes in ubuntu livecd
<oCean> bsmith093: that's not an ubuntu issue
<aeon-ltd> baeek: no all torrent programs are pretty much the same
<funkymonk> dli correct?
<NCS_One> dli: its a external HDD
<baeek> i read about people making it faster
<bsmith093> i realize that but even external hd are out of my price range
<baeek> so thats not really true
<dli> NCS_One, then, just umount everything of the HDD, run gparted
<NCS_One> dli: it doesn't have the OS
<oCean> bsmith093: try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<bsmith093> alright already ill try there
<wasser> NCS_One, you dont need the os in the HDD that you want to partition
<baeek> how can i get it faster at all?
<wasser> NCS_One, (or change)
<aeon-ltd> baeek: heh nah that's not possible, you can probably get more consistent, but all speed changes are going to be firewall and router related (i.e opening ports)
<rkhshm> i've noticed a weird problem ...
<ActionParsnip> rhineheart_m: depends on what services will be running on each
<baeek> how do i check the ports?
<ActionParsnip> rhineheart_m: generally ubuntu will be lighter but it depends what apps and desktop you run etc
<rkhshm> when i try to run certain videos over the browser i see that in the minimized mode
<rkhshm> there is a lot of jittering
<NCS_One> dli, wasser: soo I need to install gparted?
<wasser> my gnome session is not starting after a clean installation of 11.04, any clues?
<rkhshm> however it subsides soon after i hit full screen
<wasser> NCS_One, it's already installed in ubuntu, just launch it from system menu
<wsagent> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot your the real expert My problem got solved
<baeek> how do I open ports in trasmission to get better downloads?
<dli> NCS_One, if not installed already :(
<rhineheart_m> just for browsing..I guess..mozilla is good to go..
<NCS_One> its not, I have Disk Utility
<grimpirate> Actually I have this guys exact same problem
<grimpirate> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/165202
<baeek> how do I open ports in trasmission to get better downloads?
<Calinou> they are automatically opened, upnp
<ikonia> baeek: if you have download happening you already have ports open
<Calinou> IIRC
<grimpirate> Same laptop and everything
<baeek> ikonia, i know, can i get it faster
<aetas> grimpirate, almost looks like its TwinView splitting the laptop screen in half
<baeek> ikonia, you know what i hate?
<baeek> youtube covers -_-
<M0wLaue> http://tiny.cc/zklti
<Psydoll> hello! I have just done a fresh install of ubuntu and i installed vlc but its not playing a dvd in the drive even when i mount the dvd and select the drive within vlc itself...
<grimpirate> @aetas: Yeah it's not just that, it sets the smallest resolution and then just flickers and such
<Psydoll> am i missing drivers or codecs or something?
<Psydoll> whats going on!?
<ikonia> Psydoll: what's it actually doing ?
<grimpirate> Plus the ghosty double images
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> baeek: it may just be a limitation of your system
<gulzar> I installed startupmaanger (gome application) in KDE so the download was big but now I removed it after the work is done. But there must be some unwanted packages left. How to remove them?
<aetas> grimpirate, you check the monitor config to see if it has dual monitors set somehow?
<NCS_One> dli, wasser: and I will not lose any data from the partition, correct?
<grimpirate> No there's no other monitor set up
<grimpirate> I went to the System menu and checked monitors
<Psydoll> ikonia: its trying to play the dvd but cant
<wasser> NCS_One, its always recommended to do a backup, but I never had trouble resizing
<grimpirate> It's not detecting any
<ikonia> Psydoll: any error ?
<aetas> what about the Xorg config change that the guy in that thread recommends?
<NCS_One> wasser: ok, thanks
<Psydoll> ikonia: no none that i can see
<cgermann> Psydoll try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Psydoll> ok
<ikonia> Psydoll: have you installed things such as lib-ccs as the link that Jordan_U sent to you suggest
<cgermann> after that totem should play the DVD for you
<ikonia> Psydoll: the libraries used for decyrpting the dvd
<jimbozone> dli:  xrandr --output DFP1 --mode 1600x1200 --primary
<jimbozone> gives me
<dli> NCS_One, if choose to resize the partition, your data should be safe, but still better to backup first
<jimbozone> xrandr: cannot find mode 1600x1200
<Psydoll> ikonia: cgermann thanks i think its just something silly vlc is missing
<wasser> hi gdm starts but my gnome session is not starting after a clean installation of 11.04, any clues?
<dli> jimbozone, run xrandr without parameter
<TRiPTEC> I changed something in compiz settings and now I dont have any handles and borders on my app windows what gives=
<TRiPTEC> ?
<ikonia> Psydoll: have you installed the decyrption libraries
<kwvarga> how long should it take to repartition (resizing existing partion) from 500gb ext4 to 140/360gb
<jimbozone> yep that mode is not there... how to add it?
<edbian> TRiPTEC: Those are called window decorations.  Can you open ccsm right now?  Try turning the 'window decorations' plugin back on and restarting compiz
<ikonia> kwvarga: no set time, depends on a lot of things
<Psydoll> ikonia: no i dont think so?
<aetas> kwvarga, such as how full the partition is
<edbian> kwvarga: Did you erase the partition and then create a new blank one?
<cgermann> ubuntu-restricted-extras should install libdvdcss2
<Psydoll> yeah let me try that
<ikonia> Psydoll: that is the most likly issue then,
<kwvarga> no i had 500gb with ~100gb of data, resized that to ~150gb and created new partition with space gained
<TRiPTEC> ok, they came back bot they dont "respond" should I killall compiz;compiz&; ?
<grimpirate> ok, how about this, how do I set up the currently installed Ubuntu to load with the same options (possibly boot options) as the LiveCD?
<grimpirate> Since the LiveCD does not produce this double-image flickering issue
<truepurple> Any changes in anything in /home doesn't require password athentication, right?
<edbian> TRiPTEC: If you're talking to me use my name plase :)
<dli> grimpirate, as I mentioned, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<edbian> truepurple: that's the idea yes
<grimpirate> yes I intend to do that dli, but what do I do once I have that file?
<TRiPTEC> edbian, yeah sorry, so killall compiz;compiz&;?
<truepurple> edbian: The idea? You mean it is not always that way in practice?
<aetas> he means check it for errors
<edbian> TRiPTEC: give killall and compiz a shot.  Additionally compiz --replace& might work too.  Or logging out and in.
<edbian> truepurple: Well the permissions might be wrong.
<Psydoll> cgermann: omg that restricted extras are about 150mbs
<edbian> truepurple: It should always be that way.  I'm sure there are some crazy exceptions in the linux world somewhere.
<cgermann> anyone know of a good How-to to get the screen brightness keys working on a asus U80 laptop
<truepurple> edbian: Ah, I didn't understand what you meant by the permissions might be wrong, but that last answer I understood, thanks
<edbian> truepurple: sure
<aetas> cgermann, just out of curiousity, if you hit the key in your keyboard shortcut manager does it accept it?
<cgermann> I am about to install open suse on this thing just to get functional keys.
<ActionParsnip> cgermann: ubuntu isn't always the answer
<seanmc98> i pull up my computer and it shows acer(C:\) data(D:\) both are 69.5gigs does that mean the hard drive is partioned?
<Psydoll> cgermann: ive installed those restriced extras and it comes up with a blue screen like a disclaimer is that it all done?
<ikonia> Psydoll: have you read the blue screen
<cgermann> oh its a eula for the MS fonts just accept and let it keep going
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: use disk manager to check
<NCS_One> dli: if I need to resize the partition where the OS is installed I have to use the live cd, right?
<Psydoll> ikonia: yes i scrolled to the bottom
<ikonia> Psydoll: ok - so what does that tell you
<Psydoll> there is an ok button there but you can click on it or press enter
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip: where do i get that at?
<dli> NCS_One, you can not change anything mounted
<NCS_One> dli: oh, right. Thanks
<ikonia> Psydoll: ok...so......
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: rightclick my computer -> manage
<dli> NCS_One, some FS supports resizing on fly (mounted) or mount time resizing
<ActionParsnip> !away > xindzz`off
<ubottu> xindzz`off, please see my private message
<NCS_One> dli: ok, thanks
<aetas> cgermann, you seen this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<Psydoll> ikonia: cgermann ive installed the restricted extras and vlc still no luck
<ikonia> Psydoll: what DVD are you trying to play ?
<MangledBody> hi!
<MangledBody> http://kecy.roumen.cz/Microsoft_product_which_does_not_suck.jpg O:-)
<cgermann> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu my not always be the answer but sometimes we pick it for the big Repos :)
<ikonia> MangledBody: please don't post that sort of nonsense here
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip: the D:\ says healthy(primary partion)
<Snarsh> using wordpress on a lamp i set up, when i go to the wordpress link in my address bar it attempts to download the .phtml file instead of showing the page, i added the type to the apache2.conf file so that it would run php but still no luck, restarted apache2 as well
<ikonia> MangledBody: this channels for ubuntu support discussion.
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MangledBody> ikonia: Sorry... :(
<cgermann> Aetas: ill take a look and see if i have
<ikonia> Snarsh: you shouldn't need to add the type, that suggests you've not got php installed
<semitones> Is it possible to re-enable the "are you sure you want to shut down? Shutdown automatically in 60 seconds" message with gconf
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: sure but is it on the same disk?
<aetas> cgermann: it looked pretty relevant...a total pain in the rear but relevant
<Snarsh> i did sudo ae2mod php5 and it says the module is already installed
<cgermann> yeah i tryed this one :)
<aetas> Snarsh, how do you have PHP bound to accept those types?
<cgermann> aetas: tryed that one recall it not working
<ikonia> Snarsh: how did you install lamp ?
<aetas> cgermann: aw...
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: the guys in ##windows will have a better idea and is where your OS is supported
<Snarsh> i installed apache2, installed php5, installed mysql and set up a database, then downloaded the missing packages which allowed them to communicate with each other
<ikonia> Snarsh: as in through the ubuntu package manager ?
<cgermann> Ubuntu actually reconises what the keys are supposed to do (becuse the screen brightness HUD appears) it just does not change the setting
<Snarsh> synaptic, i did cli for apache2, php5, and mysql
<spill> anyone have experience enabling upnp with shorewall on maverick server?
<Jordan_U> Psydoll: You really need to read the link given to you. You need more than restricted-extras to play DRMd DVDs.
<trism> semitones: if you are using ubuntu classic, both the shutdown applet and the shutdown command in the panel menus still has the 60 second timer, the shutdown command from indicator-session doesn't have the option as far as I know
<Psydoll> Jordan_U: im reading it now and trying to install the librarycss but the command line doesnt let me
<aetas> Snarsh, so you mean its a default apache2 / php install?  nothing special?
<Psydoll> Jordan_U: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Psydoll> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Psydoll> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ikonia> Snarsh: ok, so create a file called test.php in the document root, and do <?php phpinfo(); ?> in the file, then view that file in the browser through the web server
<ikonia> Psydoll: you already have the package manager open
<ikonia> Psydoll: close the package manager
<Snarsh> it was initially, then i downloaded the php-apache package
<jimbozone> dli: seems I have to set the resolution to the smallest of the two monitors (they are different monitors with different native resolutions)
<jimbozone> which sucks
<aetas> Snarsh, libapache2-mod-php5?
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: close software center
<Snarsh> yes, that one
<dli> jimbozone, what do you mean about 'have to'/
<aetas> Snarsh, ok.  can you go into your config and find the section for php and msg me what you have?
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: ikonia i closed it now i get ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: command not found
<tfdev> Hey folks, trying to install ubuntu for the first time (11.04, dual boot w/ win7, usb install) running into errors. Took a "screenshot" http://i.imgur.com/TwXpa.jpg (hehe), whatcha think? Im on my phone btw, slow to reply.
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Psydoll> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Psydoll> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Psydoll> sorry will use paste bin
<FloodBot1> Psydoll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Psydoll: you don't need to repeat it
<pandote> hello  i have a little problem..
<ActionParsnip> jimbozone: if you use an xorg.conf file you can set them as you wish
<ikonia> Psydoll: you've been here long enough to know not to paste.
<pandote> i desinstall unity in ubuntu 10.10
<jimbozone> dli:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#How_to_setup_a_dual_monitor
<semitones> trism: ok that explains why I can't see any options for a counter in indicator-applet. Thanks. I'll try to find their webpage and ask them directly
<Snarsh> aetas: which directory/file? if you are talking about apache2.conf there is no php in the file
<ikonia> Psydoll: you have a package manager still open, you need to close all package managment software
<rgb247> I have a question: I used readfile function to get the file content of a .flv file which are not located under webroot to play this
<pandote> and then all are in white
<aetas> Snarsh, if you are using the default file then it should actually be in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<rgb247> in player, the file doesn't work, anyone know what mime types I need to config for that?
<spill> anyone have experience enabling upnp with shorewall on maverick server?
<trism> semitones: there is a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/548415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548415 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Shutdown timer no longer appears" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<semitones> great, I'll go make a comment :)
<tfdev> Anyone?
<aetas> Snarsh, when you get it make sure you post it in a msg or pastebin it
<Psydoll> ikonia: i dont have anything open other and the terminal, irssi and a brower, still i get the same error
<jimbozone> dli: its only since attaching the 2nd (lower-res) monitor that I can't select the 1st monitor's native res
<jimbozone> it auto-set it to that of the 2nd monitor
<dli> jimbozone, can you run xrandr?
<aetas> jimbozone, thats usually because you dont have the correct mode set and its set to mirror the first monitor
<ikonia> Psydoll: probable best to reboot just to make sure
<Psydoll> ikonia: good idea
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Snarsh> http://pastebin.com/k93mhC5U
<ASKidwai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11068285#post11068285 <--- need help
<munzx> hi! guys! i can't drag and drop icons"shortcuts" on my desktop! ... can anyone help me with this!?
<jimbozone> dli: yep, you want me to paste the output to you?
<dli> jimbozone, yes, pastebin
<aetas> Snarsh, ok.  do you have it still set to host from /var/www/html or did you change that already?
<cgermann> munzx: what version of Lu/X/K/ubuntu?
<munzx> ubuntu 11.04
<aetas> theres a Luubuntu?
<dli> !pastebin | jimbozone
<ubottu> jimbozone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<munzx> i cant drag & drop icons directly from the applications menu!
<Discovery> lubuntu.net
<zykotick9> aetas, well no, but there is a Lubuntu ;)
<jimbozone> !pastebin | jimbozone
<ubottu> jimbozone, please see my private message
<aetas> ah ;)
<andril> hello all
<args0> exit
<andril> whats a good app to make a audio cd with text
<Snarsh> aetas: is that setting in apache2.conf? i just added UserDir disabled root; UserDir public_html to the conf and have the worpdress php files in public_html in my home folder
<ActionParsnip> Aetas: yes using light apps and lxde + openbox for desktop. Works great
<cgermann> munzx:I dont think unity supports that yet you have to put it on the launch bar
<aetas> Snarsh, ok, then your problem is somewhere in there.  we'll have to work with that
<ASKidwai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11068285#post11068285 <--- need help
<jimbozone> dli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648465/
<spill> need help enabling upnp with shorewall on maverick server, anyone?
<munzx> cgerman : i am using classic gnome!
<ActionParsnip> munzx: I've dragged apps to unity. Feels weird though
<aetas> Snarsh, do "ls -l" on your public_html dir and tell me what the permissions, owner and such are set on it as well as your php file
<cgermann> munzx:now that is just weird.
<Snarsh> 777 recursively, with owner and group set to my user name
<ActionParsnip> Spill: try in #ubuntu-server too
<cgermann> Unity feels as responsive in dragging as my granny's Buick
<dli> jimbozone, xrandr --output DFP2 --mode 1440x900 --primary --output CRT2 --mode 1280x1024 -r 75 --below DFP2
<munzx> cgermann : it's just in my laptop ... home desktop is fine!
<john_rambo> there's  this app which lets send/receive files between 2 PCs .. WHats the name of the app ? I forgot
<aetas> Snarsh, actually I dunno why I didnt see this earlier.  your php config file has userdir disabled for php files
<spill> k, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Snarsh: with 777 the owner is moot
<jimbozone> dli: ok, but the primary mode I want is 1600x1200
<aetas> Snarsh, disable the IfModule userdir block
<Voz> #caruaru
<munzx> i thought that maybe ubuntu tweak missed some of the settings ! .. but i couldt find anything to prove that!
<john_rambo> a nfs/ samba alternative
<aguitel> i am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 ,but when the instalation advance it try to make update with servers and it never end ,anyway to install with no updates ?
<dli> john_rambo, sshfs
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: sshfs using openssh-server
<jimbozone> dli: so the issue is that 1600x1200 isn't listed as a mode
<jimbozone> (which is the native mode of the monitor)
<Snarsh> there it is, worked that time, they disable php in userdir to avoid security risks?
<munzx> so any clue guys!?
<aetas> Snarsh, yeah, its bad since it gives everyone on the system php access
<aetas> Snarsh, (with the default config anyway)
<john_rambo> dli, ActionParsnip The tool I was talking about was GUI based ....sshfs ??
<john_rambo> is*
<ActionParsnip> munzx: what is your issue?
<dli> john_rambo, nautilus of gnome can do ssh/ftp/samba
<john_rambo> dli, Okay
<munzx> i cant drag and drop icons "shortcuts" from application menu !
<Snarsh> ok thanks for the help, i figured everything else out and its up and running
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: sshfs gives a secure file transfer and also an sftp service
<munzx> cgermann : i cant drag and drop icons "shortcuts" from application menu !
<diwic> #ubuntu-classroom
<ActionParsnip> munzx: drag them where!?
<aetas> Snarsh, most welcome
<munzx> to my desktop!
<cgermann> ActionParsnip: he is trying to create desktop shortcuts to applications
<ActionParsnip> munzx: well you never said did you...
<munzx> cgermann clearfied what i want to say! :)
<codehotter> I cannot edit /etc/network/interfaces : operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> munzx: just right click desktop and create a launcher to run what you want. I've not dragged to desktop before
<codehotter> is this normal? I am logged in as root, I have permissions to the file, and it's not made immutable
<cgermann> i am lost on the issue because i always just used Alt F2 to launch programs
<ActionParsnip> Codehotter: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<jimbozone> dli:  xrandr --output DFP2 --mode 1440x900 --primary --output CRT2 --mode 1280x1024 -r 75 --below DFP2
<jimbozone> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 2560x1050 (desired size 1440x1924)
<munzx> ActionParsnip : it works fine (drag & drop) on my desktop pc but not in my laptop!
<aetas> codehotter, can you paste the "ls -l" line for the file?
<jimbozone> dli:  and running:  xrandr --output DFP2 --mode 1600x1200 --primary --output CRT2 --mode 1280x1024 -r 75 --below DFP2
<jimbozone> xrandr: cannot find mode 1600x1200
<cgermann> consistency thy name is not GNOME
<jimbozone> gives me
<jimbozone> xrandr: cannot find mode 1600x1200
<codehotter> aetas: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 347 2011-07-19 19:46 /etc/network/interfaces
<munzx> ActionParsnip : i can create launcher but it's just odd to do that everytime! :(
<ActionParsnip> Codehotter: root login is disabled so you will more than likely be logged in as your user.
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, dli Found it Its "Giver"  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/19/simple-desktop-file-sharing-with-giver/
<dli> jimbozone, do you have xorg.conf settings?
<jimbozone> sure one sec
<ActionParsnip> munzx: once you make them you don't havd to again
<tfdev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648471/ <<< any help much appreciated! If txt did not flow correctly im sorry!
<munzx> ActionParsnip : ok! looks like i have to live with this! ... anyway thanks guys! :)
<jimbozone> dli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648474/
<dli> jimbozone, I don't touch binary drivers :(
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: Description: Ubuntu 11.04
<jimbozone> dli: I've no idea what you mean
<MicroWolf> will www.cx.com work under wine?
<MicroWolf> If not, is there another free service that has 10GB space?
<ActionParsnip> Codehotter: logging in as root is a really bad idea
<aetas> codehotter, and whoami shows root?
<codehotter> aetas: whoami shows root. id shows id=0, gid=0, groups=0
<spill> I bneed help enabling upnp with shorewall on maverick server, anyone?
<ActionParsnip> MicroWolf: dropbox have various price plans
<aetas> codehotter, one sec, lemme look at something
<cgermann> MicroWolf: sadly CX integrates with explorer.exe and probably will not work Under wine
<MicroWolf> ActionParsnip: Paying isn't an option as I'm only 14 and don't have a card, my Mum won't pay for that....
<MicroWolf> cgermann: damn.
<johnny_walker> i accidentally removed applications from ubuntu sidebar how can i restore it?
<cgermann> Microwolf: your just trying to move files from one machine to another?
<ActionParsnip> MicroWolf: if you have a desktop pc you can make your own :-)
<MicroWolf> cgermann: No, I'm backing up stuff....
<MicroWolf> ActionParsnip: how?!
<MicroWolf> That would be perfect
<aetas> codehotter, only other ideas I have is if maybe selinux is disabling access or if you have the mount point mounted as readonly
<codehotter> aetas: mount shows it's mounted as rw, /selinux is empty
<codehotter> I would expect /selinux to have files if selinux was active
<aetas> codehotter, what is the reason that you need to change it?  just curious if there's another problem that may be related
<cgermann> MicroWolf: i have used this for back up for ages its dated but still works and is in the repositories http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison
<codehotter> aetas: want to create a bridge interface on boot
<jakemp> I am pressing something that shifts all of my virtual desktops in one direction, how do I undo this?
<tfdev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648471/ <<< Help a nub with his first linux install? Sorry if txt did not flow correctly.
<MicroWolf> cgermann: thankyou
<ActionParsnip> MicroWolf: install openssh-server and you can securely work on your files remotely. Just set up a port forward on your router and you can access the data as long as the system is on
<aetas> codehotter, I would say try creating a file in this directory to see if it lets you
<Treyno> Ok, long shot, Best OS for python development?
<codehotter> aetas: "touch test" creates an empty file named test without problems.
<codehotter> aetas: in /etc/network that is
<MicroWolf> ActionParsnip: that's great :D
<johnny_walker> if i accidentally deleted the application button on ubuntu sidebar how would i get it back?
<cgermann> MicroWolf: it syncs data between multiple systems its sloppy and not as sexy as "Cloud storage" but works
<aetas> codehotter, what about "echo '#' >> /etc/network/interfaces"
<oCean> !best | Treyno this is not a discussion channel.
<ubottu> Treyno this is not a discussion channel.: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MicroWolf> k cgermann
<codehotter> aetas: no error, but the # does not appear in the file
<ActionParsnip> MicroWolf: then you have all the storage space on the system you connect to
<MicroWolf> yeah thats awesome
<MicroWolf> ActionParsnip: I could even use an old laptop
<Treyno> I thought linux was os, and im tied to asking particular questions in particular places and following rules
<aetas> codehotter, if you pwd is it showing you the correct path?
<Treyno> n1 contradiction
<cgermann> johnny_walker: find it in the "dash" than drag it back to the sidebar :)
<codehotter> aetas: pwd shows '/etc/network'
<ActionParsnip> johnny_walker: how do you mean "application button"?
<johnny_walker> yes actionparsnip
<johnny_walker> cgermann where is the dash?
<MicroWolf> ActionParsnip: problem with that is sharing public links....what about an FTP server? I've heard and viewd things on them, but I'm not sure how to set one up, or even the principle of one
<ActionParsnip> MicroWolf: sure. Old hardware make great fileservers
<cgermann> johnny_walker:its that big thing that pops up when you hit the ubuntu button :)
<codehotter> aetas: I had forgotten to escape the #, I actually get the error "-bash: interfaces: Permission denied" when trying the echo
<Tinfoil> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without internet connection?
<Discovery> yes
<MicroWolf> Tinfoil: yeah, i did
<aetas> codehotter, ok, thats more reasonable
<cgermann> johnny_walker: type in the name off the app you lost and drag the icon back
<Tinfoil> Where would I locate missing files?
<MicroWolf> ActionParsnip: I've gotta old win 95 (originally, now win2000pro) laptop, I could use that
<johnny_walker> ahah it wont let me drag and drop any of the icons..........cgermann
<MicroWolf> oh wait
<MicroWolf> ActionParsnip: it doesn't have wifi card. damn.
<ActionParsnip> MicroWolf: ftp is bad for security, especially for wan facing stuff. For lan its ok otherwise use sftp
<cgermann> johnny_walker: it should it is just sloppy
<MicroWolf> sftp?
<tfdev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648471/ <<< any help much appreciated. Sorry if txt did not flow correctly.
<cgermann> another way is just to launch thae application
<cgermann> johnny_walker: another way is just launch the application
<cristian> CRISTIAN78
<aetas> codehotter, the only other thing I can think of right now is if the filesystem isn't clean or its 100% full it won't write to it but I don't think those cases return permission denied
<johnny_walker> oh no i meant the button to see all applications cgermann
<aetas> codehotter, what filesystem is it on anyway?
<Guest82803> CIAO
<johnny_walker> cgerman: you must of thought i was retarded lol
<Guest82803> QUI SON NUOVO
<szal> !it | Guest82803
<ubottu> Guest82803: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cgermann> johnny_walker: oh the applications lenz!
<codehotter> aetas: my / is 5.0% full (has 9.0 GB free). The filesystem is ext3
<szal> !caps | Guest82803
<ubottu> Guest82803: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<johnny_walker> cgerman: ahah yeah
<cgermann> johnny_walker: looking for a fix
<johnny_walker> cygerman: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Tfdev: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<aetas> codehotter, hrm
<codehotter> aetas: /proc/modules is empty. (?) Is this normal?
<cgermann> johnny_walker: thread on ubuntu forums just says reboot http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CDUQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1745458&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20Unity%20lost%20applications%20button%20&ei=WygnTst4objQAbq50MAK&usg=AFQjCNG3IlrgEz7-oqhnGnkczodctYeepA&sig2=D5e5d743TnROzlka9izcdg&cad=rja
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: try being your user and use sudo as the OS is designed
<tfdev> ActionParsnip: no, and update: i ran ubumtu from usb this time around and finally got it to boot after ~20 min of error scroll
<aetas> codehotter, no, unless somehow you have a kernel that doesn't need modules or has them all compiled in
<tfdev> Trying to install
<cgermann> johnny_walker: better url http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745458
<codehotter> aetas: any harmless module I can try to modprobe to see if it shows up?
<ActionParsnip> Tfdev: then how do you know it was complete and error free?
<johnny_walker> cgerman already tried restarting it i deleted it from http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/06/how-to-remove-lenses-from-ubuntu-1104.html
<aetas> codehotter, try parport
<johnny_walker> cgerman: i deleted it with this information used right click move to trash and it didnt give me the option to restore it in the trash
<codehotter> aetas: yep, shows up fine
<aetas> codehotter, its showing up in the list now?
<Tinfoil> Dmraid-udev failed to copy on install. DVD check passed. Ram test passed. No internet available.
<codehotter> aetas: yes parport shows up in lsmod and /proc/modules after I modprobe it. There are still no other modules
<ActionParsnip> tfdev: have you also tested your ram health using the install media?
<aetas> codehotter, do "ls -ail /etc/network/interfaces" and "sudo ls -ail /etc/network/interfaces" and see if the number is the same
<the_fool> anyone know how to change twofinger tap on track pad back to a middle click rather then a right click?
<tfdev> ActionParsnip: ultimately i didn't. Downloading 700 megs, i tend to hope for the best. Is there a utility with the ubuntu install that lets me check ram health?
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: is the partition mounted writable?
<codehotter> aetas: both commands have the same output: 17292 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 347 2011-07-19 19:46 /etc/network/interfaces
<TRiPTEC> is there a way to reset compiz and unity??
<cgermann> johnny_walker:i would remake the applications.place http://pastebin.com/sZWwBCaL is the content of that file
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tfdev hope isn't sufficient
<ubottu> tfdev hope isn't sufficient: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> TRiPTEC: reset in what way?
<johnny_walker> cgerman: great idea i will try that now and tell you if it works
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: /proc/mounts shows /dev/xvda1 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=0,data=ordered 0 0
<tfdev> Thanks for being patient. Ive never had to run an md5 checksum before. Looking into it...
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: did you try using sudo as your user?
<cgermann> johnny_walker:I copyied  the content out of my file hopefully they are the same
<johnny_walker> cgerman: wow really appreciate it man
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: No.
<thauriswulfa> HELP: How to switch keyboard in firefox between ENGLISH and X language?
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: worth a try.
<TRiPTEC> ActionParsnip, I changed to rotating cube and then I got a few q's about collisions and I just answered ;) and now the unity menu doesn't showup and I cant start any programs or anything, I had to go to prompt and install fluxbox and kill x to get here
<johnny_walker> cgermann: wow really appreciate it man
<aetas> ActionParsnip, I figured that would probably work too but I'd still like to know why his normal user can't do it
<codehotter> aetas: ActionParsnip: While checking the mounts, I have discovered 'none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs'. It contains a folder 'apparmor'. I am now googling 'apparmor linux'
<cgermann> johnny_walker: No problem
<TRiPTEC> I'd like to "reset to default"
<aetas> codehotter, oooo...that looks like a winner
<ActionParsnip> aetas: his "normal user" is root. He enabled the account and logged on. Fun and games
<aetas> ActionParsnip, I use it if Im working with something although I don't run actual programs with it
<aetas> well, on a non-server anyway
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: could always boot live cd and edit the file there. I suspect apparmor is stopping you as the OS is not designed to have root logging in, nor is it needed.
<johnny_walker> cgermann: oh also if you wouldnt mind do you know how to get an icon for zenmap
<aetas> I'd have to agree with Action on this one
<ActionParsnip> aetas: sudo -i  lets you use root-like stuff but keep the actual root account locked
<tamran> hi all, I'm curious if I've got a vanilla Ubuntu 11.04 install and I want to run (and test) KDE ... will it be a gigantic mess without removing gnome and unity components?
<AlexDevilLX> Any advanced ubuntu tutorial?
<tamran> I'm trying to avoid a situation where too many competing services start up when the computer boots ... which would bog everything down
<codehotter> Didn't know about sudo -i. Is it preferred over sudo su -?
<ThinkT510> !manual | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: yes
<johnny_walker> does anyone know how to get an icon for zenmap?
<AlexDevilLX> Any linux testing?
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: why?
<edbian> tamran: It will be a bit of a mess but it will be usable.  You'll have a lot of apps that do the same thing.  The services might be very similar but even if they provide the same functionality they won't conflict / crash.
<aetas> codehotter, cause it lets you keep the account locked so no one can actually login to it directly
<tamran> edbian: is there a way to make certain services not run if I choose one desktop login over the other?
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: its an (i)nteractive sudo session and is closer to if you run each command prefixed with sudo
<tamran> edbian: I mean, I could manually kill them I guess, but if I'm using KDE it'd be nice to be running a tighter kde
<edbian> tamran: Sure, System -> Preferences -> Statup
<tamran> edbian: thanks for responding
<codehotter> aetas: makes sense.
<zykotick9> edbian, those technically are not "services".  tamran
<codehotter> aetas: You've probably had this discussion before, but why do you prefer I don't login with root?
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: does: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces    work as your first user?
<edbian> zykotick9: true :)
<edbian> tamran: sure.
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: First of all, this is a console session, not a graphical session. Surely you don't believe I would start my graphical shell as root?
<aetas> codehotter, its more about what its being used for
<edbian> codehotter: If someone wrote some malicious code and you ran it they code would be able to do much more as root rather than  just you.
<dr-willis> codehotter:  seen it done befor :)
<edbian> they could*
<aetas> codehotter, like me, Ill hop into it if I need root access for awhile but I won't run programs  and "use" the account
<edbian> codehotter: This includes some things you might not think about like java in the browser.
<tamran> I have two more questions: 1) KDM vs GDM (I like KDM much better), but if I decide to run gnome is that going to be another mess? 2) What is the proper install package to install KDE? (one is kubuntu-desktop and other is KDE)
<boehme> Anybody on handy with mounting problems?
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: you run EVERY process as root if you log in as root. Web browsers, email clients, everything. So a malicious web script will get full system access and can run riot on your OS
<dr-willis> biggest danger i see to a system in here are typos while root.
<GreenDance> Hi
<edbian> tamran: KDE does not require KDM and vice versa
<allowoverride> agrees with edbian but it does require an Xserver
<edbian> tamran: Just like gnome does not require GDM.  the gnome and kde packages are meta packages that include a bunch of gnome and KDE stuff respectively
<zykotick9> tamran, "kde" is the debian packages.  kubuntu-desktop is a more Ubuntuized package.
<johnny_walker> does anyone know how to add icons to an application in ubuntu 11.04
<tamran> edbian: well, KDM is much nicer IMHO ... I can do theming and such a lot better
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: you missed the part where this isn't a graphical shell, and I'm administrating the system, using another system - one with a graphical shell - to check the web and my email.
<tamran> zykotick9: ok, so KDE is a bit tighter?
<zykotick9> tamran, ?  you'd have to test.
<edbian> tamran: sure, use whichever you like :)
<edbian> What makes a DE 'tight'?
<aetas> boehme, just ask
<tamran> edbian: well, it's nicer (my pref).
<boehme> alright... Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<boehme> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /
<boehme> mount failed
<aetas> he means pretty
<aetas> like a little girl
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: basically logging on as not root gives huge security which you gutted from your OS. The fact that you are asking WHY its bad shows your ignorance and is exactly why you should NOT log on as root and re-disable the account
<aetas> boehme, so mtab says its mounted but its actually not?
<boehme> yep
<zykotick9> tamran, don't be surprised if the "kde" package fails, I know "gnome" does.  So kubuntu-desktop might still be what you use.
<aetas> boehme, what partition type?
<johnny_walker> join #web
<Eighteens> i want to rotate my desktop as a sphere, currently i can only rotate as a cube, does that mean my video card isn't powerfull enough? because i don't see the option in compizconfig settings manager
<boehme> aetas: The partition is a fat32
<edbian> codehotter: Why does code need a gui to be malicious?
<AlexDevilLX> 10/20 on linux quiz good or bad result for rookie?
<aetas> boehme, what about cat /proc/mounts?
<tamran> zykotick9: kubuntu-desktop on top of vanilla ubuntu install?  I'm guessing it'd be a mess?
<zykotick9> Eighteens, you need the extra fusion packages, and then it's deformations in ccsm.
<Eighteens> zykotick9: thank you
<zykotick9> tamran, not really
<edbian> tamran: It's only a 'mess' in that lots of apps are installed.  Many of them do the same thing.  one for gnome and one for KDE.  It works fine other than that.
<codehotter> edbian: I'm not executing anything except stuff that came out official ubuntu repositories.
<aetas> codehotter, basically just do what you want with your computer but know the consequences of using it.  thats mainly it
<tamran> edbian: oh, so it won't try and run gnome services and kde services at the same time?
<codehotter> aetas: that's fair. I like to know what I'm doing, but I can't for the life of me figure out why I can't write to /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> codehotter: its not the apps themselves. Its what others can do to those apps
<boehme> aetas: ummm I dont really understand the output but I dont see anything about sdb1
<codehotter> aetas: grep -r interfaces /etc/apparmor.d/ returns only a comment
<codehotter> ActionParsnip: what do you mean others can do to those apps? What apps? Apps in the official ubuntu repos can have malicious code?
<edbian> codehotter: It's like a firewall.  You could either default allow and selectively pick stuff to close or default deny and selectively pick stuff to open.  default deny is more secure.  the same is true in running as root.  You might accidentally delete a file or do something as root that you ment to do as a user.  And what if someone was logged on as you via ssh or otherwise?
<aetas> boehme, yeah probably not mounted then.  um...have you tried running a check against the partition to see if its still ok?
<edbian> tamran: I am not sure.  Even if it did they would not cause problems with each other.  I am working on a machine that has gnome, kde, xfce, ice, and a few others installed right now.  Everything works fine :)
<DexterF> hi
<AlexDevilLX> 1c 2a 3d 4a 5b 6e
<codehotter> edbian: I don't use this system as a normal user. It's a server. The only reason to login to it is for administration. There is no chance of confusion.
<aetas> codehotter, Im assuming you mean grep -r interfaces /etc/apparmor.d/* ?
<edbian> codehotter: ssh bruteforce?
<aetas> codehotter, lemme look it up
<tamran> ok, one last question
<edbian> tamran: sure :)
<DexterF> I need to install a custom script to run at boot time. where is a good place and whats the method in Upstart to put it there and have it survive upgrades?
<boehme> aetas:I get File system check on (the partition) completed. File system is NOT clean.
<AlexDevilLX> 1c 2a 3d 4a 5b 6e 7a 8e 9b 10a
<edbian> codehotter: http://matir.wordpress.com/2007/08/14/running-as-root-its-really-not-okay/
<tamran> KDM, with gnome (unity) ... what would that do for the memory load?
<edbian> codehotter: That's just the first hit from google
<aetas> codehotter, you need to look at those rules more closely...they have a lot of wildcards in there so its probably just filtering out all of /etc/network
<oCean> AlexDevilLX: do you have a support question?
<boehme> aetas: not really sure what that means, but I do know I've had this error before and it has magically fixed itself and I've been able to mount in both ubuntu and windows before
<reagle> Hello everyone, I'm trying to migrate from encfs to ecryptfs. Everything is working well, I can even mount my directories as user (specified in fstab and u/mount is 's'). *However* I can't umount those partitions *unless* I had mounted them with the '-i' option. Why would that be?
<aetas> boehme, yeah you need to scan it, it means the partition has errors....sometimes they will fix themselves especially if this is a windows partition and you boot it up
<vlt> Hello. I'm a new Ubuntu user. Where can I find my clipboard history?
<rannmann> Is there a way, without root/sudo, to change the default editor (for the user, not the system)?
<Ali__> hello!
<boehme> there a specific command for that? not to familiar with these sorts of problems
<ikonia> rannmann: EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim for example
<vlt> rannmann: Maybe by exporting $EDITOR (don't ask me how).
<vlt> rannmann: what ikonia says ;-)
<tensorpudding> rannmann: default in what way?
<boehme> aetas: is there a specific command for that? I'm not too familiar with these sorts of problems
<tamran> here is a question about unity.  The side panel seems nice and all ... but is there a way to put that in the top panel?
<rannmann> ikonia: In .bashrc?  Because I tried that both with alias and export and it doesn't seem to be working.
<aetas> boehme, hold on
<Eighteens> zykotick9: thanks that did the trick, rotates as a spere now, thanks for the tip! however it took away the option to rotate as a cube... any ideas, only rotates as a spere now
<Eighteens> s/spere sphere
<zykotick9> Eighteens, sorry I've never run into that issue before.  You might want to try asking in #compiz if you don't get an answer here.  Best of luck.
<ThinkT510> rannmann: did you log out and back in after editing .bashrc
<Eighteens> zykotick9, ok, thanks again
<Ali__> sorry, i wanna unzip a file in my ssh but system always can get what i want foe example i waned to unzip this file rio fa .zip but it can't  what should i do?
<aetas> boehme, try "apt-get install testdisk"  I haven't used this one but it looks like it may work.  The easiest solution is letting Windows do it or using a Windows boot cd
<zykotick9> Eighteens, WAIT to use cube just disable deformation
<rannmann> ThinkT510: I did, and I also used source .bashrc.
<Eighteens> zy, i just dont see the option for cube anymore, and after i installed it, only rotates as sphere, i will look again
<spow> Hi. I have a device under sdb, and I need it to be sdc. How can I move it there ?
<zykotick9> !tab > Eighteens
<ubottu> Eighteens, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Eighteens, turn off deformation, and it will revert to the default, Cube
<boehme> aetas: testdisk only seems to see my DVD drive and none of my partitions or physical hard drives
<Eighteens> zykotick9, ok will do, thanks again
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. Is it possible to change the Super-key behavior in Unity from reacting when the key is down till when its actually pressed down and released? It annoys me that it reacts on keydown, because then you cant use it for any other shortcuts, but you can if it uses a regular keypress event
<vlt> Ali__: What exactly did you do trying to unzip it?
<tfdev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648519/ I did an md5 with winmd5free and it matched. On windows now so I can reply quicker. Thanks.
<ThinkT510> spow: why do you need it to be sdc?
<boehme> aetas: wait forgot to sudo... checking now
<codehotter> edbian: Thanks, I set up rate limitting on ssh connections. I had forgotten about ssh bruteforce attack.
<spow> ThinkT510: some script I launch (not mine) uses a hardcoded sdc I believe
<aetas> boehme, its probably that but if its not, you can pass in the device name
<edbian> codehotter: ha :)
<edbian> codehotter: sure
<codehotter> aetas: it's not filtering out everything in /etc/network since I can create files there
<Ali__> vlt:: a zip file like this xxx xxx.zip
<vlt> ThinkT510: Sounds like very bad (and dangerous) script design.
<vlt> Ali__: You did a zip file?
<codehotter> aetas: I grepped for 'network' as well and don't see anything
<ThinkT510> vlt: my thoughts exactly, shouldn't hardcode paths like that
<aetas> codehotter, can you pastebin it
<spow> ThinkT510: I managed to move it today when sdb crashed, the device then appeared as sdc and I was able to run the script
<codehotter> aetas: pastebin what, exactly?
<Ali__> vlt:: yeah, with this , unzip xx xx.zip
<aetas> codehotter, the file obviously :)
<vlt> Ali__: Try to put the file name in quotes.
<Eighteens> zykotick9, you were right, i turned off or unchecked "enable cube reflection and deformation" and it's back to cube mode, thanks that worked, nice to have both options... much appreciated your input
<codehotter> aetas: I have figured out how to disable apparmor (put it in complain mode, that is). No luck, still permission denied.
<acicula> spow: id guess you could do it with a udev rule?
<szal> Ali__: on the terminal you need to escape certain characters such as whitespaces..  try tabbing the filename, that should do that for you
<danger89> Plzzzzz tell me why "Ubuntu" disabled "Snap" feature in Unity2d!??!
<boehme> aetas: OOOH damn... mixed up my harddrives sda1 my storage(the partition I'm trying to mount) and sdb1 is where I've got ubuntu installed...
<tfdev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648519/ << help a nub install linux for the first time? md5 checked out.
<acicula> codehotter: maybe its just a user permission problem?
<aetas> codehotter, what was the command you used to disable it?
<aetas> nah, we've been through all that
<boehme> aetas: I've got this line in fstab "/dev/sda1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<codehotter> aetas: I tried aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/* and invoke-rc.d apparmor teardown
<zykotick9> Eighteens, glad to help.
<codehotter> aetas: neither worked
<aetas> boehme, why is sda1 set to ext4 if thats your fat32 partition
<szal> tfdev: pastebin is not for asking questions but to supply additional information
<sdwrage> Hey all
<sdwrage> is there a fix for the flash settings dailog yet?
<edbian> tfdev: It's having trouble reading the hdd.  Can you disconnect the hdd and try to boot and see if that helps to confirm?
<sdwrage> using ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> tfdev: pictures are fun btw :)
<boehme> aetas: thats a great question... and probably a large part of my problem...
<aetas> codehotter, do this one and try it "sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor kill"  if that doesnt work then its something else
<codehotter> acicula: my user (root) has permissions on /etc/network/interfaces as shown by ls -l /etc/network/interfaces: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 347 2011-07-19 19:46 /etc/network/interfaces
<aetas> boehme, fdisk -l
<Ali__> szal:: what do you mean? what should i do with this kind of files?
<danger89> really, why should the snap feature in Unity2D be disabled? This is a great feature.. you cant just disable that :|
<codehotter> aetas: kill is not an accept action, but I did 'stop' and 'teardown'. apparmor is disabled now.
<klevison> anyone can helpme with my teamviewer? Appears a black screen :(
<klevison> no one can access my computer.
<danger89> klevison: sure
<danger89> id pass -> private
<aetas> codehotter, weird...that came from the docs
<tfdev> edbian: yeah sorry, had no other way to screenshot :) Im on a laptop so no... disconnecting the hard drive is kind of difficult. I was checking my partitions prior to install and saw something strange. Give me a second and I'll paste a screenshot.
<edbian> tfdev: How were you checking your partitions?
<tfdev> disk management with windows
<edbian> tfdev: aaah
<jackster> hallo
<acicula> codehotter eh aa-status can tell you if a profile is loaded and/or currently active
<edbian> jackster: hi
<jackster> ähm
<aetas> codehotter, can you check /var/log/auth.log
<acicula> codehotter: which program is having that permission problem?
<jackster> ich bin ein neuling in sachen ubuntu
<Pici> !de | jackster
<ubottu> jackster: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<edbian> jackster: I only speak english
<aetas> codehotter, actually I think its kern.log
<AlexDevilLX> How to recover root password
<kion> Hi I got this error on GDM log,   Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 270.41.06,
<kion> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 275.09.07.  Please make
<kion> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<kion> have the same version, can somebody help?
<FloodBot1> kion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<padi999> hey all. Question: Do we have some designers here who can create a nice facebook profile picture saying: "Sorry, I moved to g+ find me there"? :)
<acicula> AlexDevilLX: there is no root password
<Pici> !ot | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fabzor3> there is sudo
<boehme> aetas: pm'ed it to you
<goodtime> sudo bash
<sdwrage> is there a fix for the flash settings dailog yet? Using Ubuntu 11.04
<acicula> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jackster> okay thx for this info and bb hf
<jackster> and keep cool the oterś
<rannmann> So I updated crontab, printenv EDITOR shows "vim", but when I do crontab -e, it opens in nano still.
<aetas> boehme, ok yeah thats the problem unless you're passing in the mount type to your mount command
<aetas> boehme, change it to fat32 in your fstab file and then try to mount it again
<ocx> i have included /home/shared *(rw,sync) in my /etc/exports, but when mouting i am getting a readonly nfs fs
<ocx> cant write
<ocx> what can be the problem
<acicula> rannmann: maybe it needs a full path?
<kubanc> in ubuntu 11.04 is the command "sudo apt-get install cups" enough to install CUPS?
<maco> kubanc: having installed ubuntu shouldve been enough to install cups
<ThinkT510> !find cups
<ubottu> Found: bluez-cups, cups-driver-gutenprint, ghostscript-cups, hplip-cups, python-cups, apcupsd, apcupsd-cgi, apcupsd-doc, cups-pdf, cups-pk-helper (and 35 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cups&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<sdwrage> Does anyone know if the flash settings dialog has been fixed so that it isn't invisible in browsers? Can't do anything with my webcam.
<rannmann> acicula: Just tried it.  Didn't help.  :(
<tfdev> edbian: http://i.imgur.com/tEYMB.gif
<ParkerR> Hehe. It's fun to stretch firefox across all the workspaces XD
<kion> How do I update to the latest kernel?
<aetas> ocx: it could be mounted on the other end as ro
<acicula> rannmann: whats the output of suda aa-status, also what is the problem you are experiencing?
<edbian> tfdev: What is unusual about this?
<dli> kion, upgrade in software-center
<rannmann> acicula: I don't have sudo access.  This is a shared webserver.
<ocx> i have /home/private mounted as ro and want /home/shared to be rw
<acicula> kion: eh you can build custom kernels from source, but its probably not needed
<ocx> aetas
<ThinkT510> !latest | kion
<dli> kion, and of course, you have to reboot after new kernel installed
<ubottu> kion: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<codehotter> acicula: every program. In particular, I want to use 'mv' /root/interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces
<ParkerR> dli, why would you use software center to upgrade our kernel?
<rannmann> acicula: I'm just trying to change my default editor to vim.  It should be working, but when I crontab -e, it opens in nano.
<ParkerR> *your
<codehotter> acicula: aa-status shows 0 profiles loaded
<gispita> hello to everyone !
<kion> dli: I meant the latest within Ubuntu
<acicula> codehotter: you need root permissions to do that
<codehotter> aetas: there is nothing useful in /var/log/auth.log or kern.log.
<tfdev> edbian: the unallocated space was originally a primary boot partition with nothing on it. I dont remember partitioning it... just a little strange to me
<ParkerR> kion, press alt + f2 then gksu synaptic
<acicula> rannmann: try /usr/bin/vim instead of vim
<codehotter> acicula: id shows uid=0,gid=0,groups=0, whoami shows root
<tfdev> edbian: I deleted it to make use of it
<aetas> codehotter, actually when you run that command he gave you does it show any processes in enforce still?
<rannmann> acicula: I already tried that.
<codehotter> aetas: No. everything says 0
<acicula> codehotter: then just run aa-status to show you the status
<kion> dli: my uname results in : Linux M15x 2.6.38-8-generic
<em> do any of you use wine?
<edbian> tfdev: Was it for windows?  was it ntfs?
<dli> rannmann, one n00b's way, remove the nano package
<aetas> codehotter, what ver of ubuntu is this anyway?
<em> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu6 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<rannmann> dli: I don't have sudo/root.
<boehme> aetas: Alright I believe that fixed it
<ParkerR> em, I do
<gispita> can anyone to tell me the passwd for " su " i just install ubuntu 10.4 and wen i try to go on the " su " i don`t know the passwd and its not the passwd i put wen i install it .....
<dli> kion, that's pretty much the newest
<tfdev> edbian: NTFS yes I believe so
<boehme> aetas: thanks so much for all your help
<codehotter> acicula: 0 profiles loaded, 0 programs in enforcing... etc. I just ran invokerc.d apparmor stop and invokerc.d apparmor teardown
<codehotter> aetas: 11.04
<ParkerR> em, what do you want to know?
<aetas> boehme, welcome :)
<em> ParkerR: do you like it? Is there any downside to installing it? It doesn't mess up your menus or anything?
<edbian> tfdev: Now it's empty?  Check the hdd with windows or try to boot the liveUSB without the hdd plugged in.
<ParkerR> No
<aetas> codehotter, just standard ubuntu 11.04?
<acicula> codehotter: ok, then apparmor is really off
<ParkerR> em, not at all
<em> ParkerR: im thinking about installing it to run spotify
<dli> rannmann, do this: put EDITOR=vim in your profile (~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc, etc.
<ParkerR> I was just playing Portal 2 with it
<acicula> em: spotify has a linux client
<em> acicula: you have to buy the premium to use it
<acicula> though might still need a payed sub
<ParkerR> acicula, but the linux client you have to have premium
<tfdev> edbian: yeah, about to check the disk. be back soon
<rannmann> dli: Tried that, too.  No luck.
<edbian> tfdev: sure
<ParkerR> Spotify works in WINE
<kion>  dli: Synaptics offered me a newer about a week ago, but after installing I could no longer boot into it so I uninstalled it
<ParkerR> I have it installed
<codehotter> aetas: I am renting this server from a vps provider. I clicked the "ubuntu" button. uname -r shows 2.6.38-8-virtual
<ParkerR> em, you don't have to do the OSS like they say on their site
<dli> rannmann, try: EDITOR=vim crontab
<ocx> mount -t nfs -o rw localhost:/home/shared /home/test2
<aetas> codehotter, arg....Im assuming they did the install?
<gispita> can anyone to tell me how to see or change the su passwd ? i just install it and i don't know the su passwd ..... pfff
<ocx> this is the command used
<codehotter> aetas: yes =(
<ocx> i am getting read only filesystem
<ocx> when trying to touch a file
<ParkerR> gisli, sudo passwd
<dli> gispita, you mean for the command su ?
<ParkerR> * gispita
<codehotter> gispita: you do not actually need to know that password. use sudo
<codehotter> gispita: use sudo with your own password.
<gispita> i do not install yum update ....
<codehotter> gispita: sudo su -
<gispita> if i`m not su ...
<fabzor3> hah
<rannmann> dli: Now it froze when I tried to log in.  I'm locked out :(
<acicula> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dli> ocx, any errors in dmesg?
<fabzor3> use apt-get instead of yum
<codehotter> gispita: or sudo -i
<fabzor3> dont be a fedora noob
<goodtime> the password would be encrytped for su
<gispita> ok
<gispita> thanks
<codehotter> Please be friendly instead of bashing fedora users. This is not 'ubuntu' spirit.
<fabzor3> no worries
<goodtime> its not your usual password
<uabn93> Hi, the top border isnt showing up when opening an app. it happened after trying to enable compiz cube. I tried "compiz --replace" but that didnt work. any suggestions?
<p0s3isd0n> hello everyone
<fabzor3> yeah sorry fedora is cool
<fabzor3> im sayinf different package managers
<edbian> uabn93: Do you have ccsm installed?
<aetas> codehotter, I was focusing mainly on things that could happen in a normal install but with them doing the install, they could have some custom security step
<ocx> idmapping: failing
<dli> uabn93, something like gtk-window-decorator ?
<ocx> got this error for nfs4
<edbian> uabn93: The border is called 'window decorations'
<uabn93> edbian: yes
<Noobuntu> Guise, I just installed the base command line, how can I get the sexy unity and other GUI things?
<codehotter> aetas: yea, I'll contact them
<edbian> uabn93: Go to the window decorations plugin
<goodtime> i forgot how to install my ati graffics lol
<aetas> codehotter, that kernel looks like it comes from linux-virtual
<ParkerR> goodtime, what Ubuntu version? And if Unity turned on?
<goodtime> i have 10.10 right now
<codehotter> aetas: it could be.
<codehotter> aetas: there are no hints in /proc/cpuinfo as to what the hypervisor is. Information on the website says xen paravirt
<ParkerR> goodtime, ok System > Administration > hardware drivers
<SSetoo> hi
<goodtime> im hooked up to a wireless adapter
<tfdev> edbian: windows chkdsk came back with 0 problems
<aetas> codehotter, actually I never asked but what are you trying to change in that file anyway?
<uabn93> edbian: and re-enable it? what should i do if that doesnt fix it?
<goodtime> it says that there is no propritary drivers
<tfdev> edbian: i see that you're busy, please take your time and get back to me when you can, thanks!
<ParkerR> goodtime, hmm then try google
<codehotter> aetas: you did ask. The answer was: automatically create a bridge interface on boot
<goodtime> i need to ues the terminal
<goodtime> use*
<goodtime> ok
<aetas> codehotter, I was looking more for the changes but thats ok :)
<edbian> tfdev: ok, that's good.  Can you boot without the hdd in?
<uabn93> edbian: I even tried to use metacity but that didnt work
<edbian> uabn93: re-enable it and then compiz --replace&
 * edbian forgot to scroll down :P
<codehotter> aetas: I want to add an additional interface to be created on boot
<edbian> uabn93: Is it enabled and compiz --replace& doesn't fix it?
<codehotter> aetas: I need to edit /etc/network/interfaces for this
<trism> codehotter: did you check if the file was set immutable? lsattr /etc/network/intefaces (look for i)
<edbian> tfdev: I'm here :)
<codehotter> trism: yes, it was. You are a gentleman and a scholar.
<Soothsayer> I'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu. Some of my drives which have data files are NTFS. I'm realizing that linux is screwing some files/directories which are in the ntfs drive. Sometimes a directory becomes a 0 byte file when I return to it a day or so later.. sometimes files just disappear. What's happening ?:-|
<codehotter> trism: I had remember immutable, but had assumed ls -l would show it. Thank you for saving my day.
<aetas> that was it?
<codehotter> yep.
<edbian> tfdev: I'm not sure that chkdsk checked anything more than the windows partition
<aetas> how'd that even get set
<Soothsayer> edbian, hey mate!
<codehotter> aetas: don't know, and don't care ; )
<aetas> lol
<uabn93> edbian: well im using a different login account to connect to irc bcause even that is giving me a headache..so ill disconnect and get back to you
<tfdev> edbian: i was wonering the same thing...
<edbian> Soothsayer: hello :)
<edbian> uabn93: ok
<edbian> tfdev: Yeah.  It's not good that random partitions showed up
 * chalcedny smiles
<codehotter> Thank you everybody for your time.
<tfdev> edbian: k im going to shut down and disconnect hard drive. Ill reconnect on my phone so I may be slow to respond.
<edbian> tfdev: no worries
<edbian> codehotter: sure
<climbe2> anyone know what this means:
<edbian> it means ronqbc joined and fabzor3 quit
<climbe2> ./init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<chalcedny> question: has anyone used Maruson power supplies with ubuntu? i have had APS
<climbe2> unable to open /dev/sda
<edbian> climbe2: The liveUSB or liveCD can't find itself!
<ronqbc> could anyone help? when i leave my computer alone it freezes. what can i do?
<climbe2> how is this possible?
<edbian> climbe2: unable to open /dev/sda means it can't find the hdd
<edbian> climbe2: Is this a usb or a liceCD ?
<edbian> live*
<climbe2> I am unable to load any kernel versions
<climbe2> this is a usb
<climbe2> but the CD does not work either
<edbian> climbe2: plug the usb into a different port
<edbian> climbe2: particularly one that is not on a hub or anything like that
<aetas> climbe2, the first one means that sr0 drive doesnt have a cd
<aetas> is it a scsi cdrom?
<armin291> hi
<armin291> ho are you ?
<edbian> aetas: he's using a liveUSB
<aetas> ah
<ocx> need help
<rww> armin291: Hi, you're in #ubuntu, the technical support channel for Ubuntu.
<edbian> ocx: with what
<ocx> cant create an nfs share READ/WRITE
<armin291> hi all?
<edbian> ronqbc: is it hibernating or something?
<dr_willis> nfs
<climbe2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807978 ...this describes my initial problem
<dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ocx> yea i read that article
<ocx> and applied
<ocx> but doesnt seem to be working
<armin291> ok
<dr_willis> ocx:  what filesystem is the share on?
<ocx> when i mount it is being readonly
<ocx> not read/write
<tfdev> edbian: crap, this laptop makes it a pain to take out hdd. Bah wheres my screwdriver?
<FloodBot1> ocx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> tfdev: :(  sorry to hear!
<ocx> ext4
<armin291> where is room?
<dr_willis> ocx:  sounds like typical permissions not set right issue
<edbian> ocx: Does your user have permission to view the files on the server? (local)
<ocx> yes
<ronqbc> edbian, no. it's just locking the screen. it doesn't really freezing. the mouse still moves. what can i do?
<ocx> rw
<aetas> p0s3id0n, would you stop pinging me
<climbe2> dr_willis, still having issues after downloading new 10.04 iso and making liveUSB
<ocx> if i unmount i can write to that directory
<edbian> ronqbc: alt + sysrq + k   ?
<ocx> i am actually trying with root user
<ocx> to isolate permission problems
<edbian> dr_willis: he got /dev/sr0 and /dev/sda errors indicating they could not be found
<ocx> mount -t nfs4 -o rw localhost:/home/shared /home/test2
<ocx> if i touch in test2 i get a readonly fs
<ocx> in /etc/export /home/shared is setto rw
<Kus> how does "sed" work?
<edbian> Kus: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<edbian> Kus: Prepare yourself for a long learning process
<ronqbc> edbian, what?
<DrDamnit> mdadm question: Did device 0 (sda) fail and now needs to be replaced? http://pastebin.com/S5b3ETVW
<mrdeb> edbian: are you a fan of debian
<mang0> How do I uninstall virtual box?
<edbian> ronqbc: alt + sysrq (sometimes called print screen) + k    not all keyboards have a sysrq key
<SSetoo> hello
<edbian> mrdeb: yes :)
<SSetoo> i have got a problem with ubuntu
<popey> DrDamnit: looks like it was removed not failed
<SSetoo> can you help me
<edbian> SSetoo: yes, but you have to ask the question first
<SSetoo> h
<DrDamnit> popey: Checked cables. It's still plugged in. Do I need to "re-add" it to the array?
<SSetoo> super
<edbian> ronqbc: what about ctrl + alt + F1 ?
<popey> DrDamnit: what does /proc/mdstat contain?
<mang0> !ask > SSetoo
<ubottu> SSetoo, please see my private message
<DrDamnit> popey: http://pastebin.com/A1e9L0SV
<mang0> How do I uninstall virtual box on ubuntu? I tried it out and I don't want it any more...
<SSetoo> well my question is about ubuntu 11.04 and the workspaces it has got 4 workspaces, 2 virtual 2 horizontal
<popey> DrDamnit: yeah, re-add it in, see if it works
<DrDamnit> popey: command for that?
<popey> DrDamnit: anything in /var/log/messages about the disk?
<edbian> SSetoo: I think you mean 2 vertical, 2 horizontal
<SSetoo> yes
<edbian> SSetoo: That is not a question though :)
<ronqbc> edbian, what?
<SSetoo> and if a window is between two desktops
<edbian> ronqbc: hahaha, can you press ctrl + alt + F1   ?
<DrDamnit> popey: "md: kicking non-fresh sda from array!"
<SSetoo> it maximizes on the desktop where it is most
<mrdeb> ok
<popey> DrDamnit: interesting
<austinbv> is it possible to install firefox 3.x on ubuntu 11.04?
<edbian> SSetoo: someone came in here the other day.  That's the intended behavior
<SSetoo> edbian: how to workaround it ?
<popey> DrDamnit: sudo mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda
<edbian> SSetoo: move your windows onto your desktop :)
<DrDamnit> popey: sudo mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda
<mang0> Ahem, how do I uninstall something that's not from synaptic or software center? I want to uninstall virtual box...
<SSetoo> edbian: sorry that is not a possible solution for me
<DrDamnit> popey: maybe it's a bad cable. going to swap cables. and try again. I'll be back in a few minutes.
<edbian> SSetoo: I don't know of any other! :(
<DrDamnit> popey: or maybe not. fdisk -l sees it.
<pappa_bear> which should i buy, Hacking Linux Exposed or The Linux Bible 2011?
<aetas> mang0, what'd you install it with?
<edbian> mang0: virtual box is in the repos.  But how did you install it?
<mang0> I used terminal I think
<mang0> is it in the repos?
<edbian> mang0: Can you be more specific
 * mang0 looks again
<rww> !ot | pappa_bear
<ubottu> pappa_bear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> mang0: it is yes
<aetas> he means hes going to have to manually remove it :p
<pappa_bear> that is an ubuntu related question
<pappa_bear> if i wanted to ask windows users i'd have gon to their channel
<edbian> mang0: It's in universe  (but this probably won't help us remove it)
<climbe2> although i cannot boot from any ubuntu kernels, is there at least a way to save my files and re-install?
<rww> pappa_bear: Your book preferences aren't an Ubuntu technical support question. Please go ask #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ocx> anyone?
<mang0> ah, found it in the repos
<edbian> mang0: sure :)
<Akuw> hi
<Akuw> i have ubuntu 9.04
<mang0> what's the differance between "Removal" and "Complete removal" edbian ?
<pappa_bear> rww, but my goal is to be of better help, technically, to the Ubuntu user group
<Akuw> where is the menu.lst, i can`t find it
<edbian> mang0: complete removal removes settings files in /etc/ and such as well as the actual program executable
<mang0> ah, okay. that's what I want to do. I'm going to dual boot instead :)
<edbian> pappa_bear: :)
<edbian> mang0: virtual box is not dual boot :)
<edbian> mang0: It allows you to run two os's at the same time on one machine
<pappa_bear> edbian, lol
<mang0> edbian: exactly, i'm deleting vb in favour of dual boot
<mang0> lol
<edbian> mang0: ahhh :)
<mang0> ;)
<pappa_bear> edbian, just stirring the nest a little.. :D
<edbian> mang0: Sure, was virtual box installed via repos?
<acicula> pappa_bear: the linux bible, used to be, just a deadtree version of publicly available faqs and howtos
<tfdev> edbian: say, why exactly am i booting from usb without hdd? Almost done btw.
<edbian> pappa_bear: I love helping here and I didn't read a book to learn how :)
<mang0> edbian: yes, I remember reading the description now
<aetas> acicula, yeah but in all fairness do you think one of those "hacking" books is better?
<mang0> I thought i did it via terminal but I was wrong
<Testtube1> Hello Everyone. Who is real familiar with the boot up process for ubuntu?
<vlt> Hello. I'm a new Ubuntu user. Where can I find my clipboard history?
<climbe2> edbian, is there a way to save all of my files found on sdb1 and sdb2 and re-install, even if i cannot boot to any of my kernels?
<edbian> tfdev: I am quite sure I saw errors in your paste regarding difficulty reading the hdd.  I have seen this crash many a live boot before.  I want to confirm there are problems with the hdd and not any other part of the computer.  software or hardware
<edbian> climbe2: sure, boot a live CD :)
<climbe2> haha...can't boot a live C
<climbe2> d
<edbian> climbe2: and connect something to the computer where you can boot all this data
<tfdev> edbian: thanks :)
<edbian> climbe2: Then no :(
<acicula> aetas: i've rummaged through them, dont think they are that terrible, then again id never buy it either
<edbian> climbe2: Did you try booting a liveUSB in a different USB port?
<edbian> tfdev: sure
<climbe2> yes, same error
<mang0> edbian: I used to dual boot winXP and ubuntu, but my computer messed up, had to reformat both hdds, I reinstalled ubuntu and now I'm reinstalling windows after trying VB :P
<edbian> mang0: You can install something in the terminal from the repos. I do it all the time
<mang0> ah
<edbian> mang0: FYI, this is going to mess up your bootloader grub but it is a known issue and there is a fix.
<Numn> are they a way to update to 11.04 but still have stuff from 10.10 i think unity is to much like Windows 7 :)
<edbian> !grub-repair | mang0
<edbian> darn
<mang0> edbian: I know, I've done it before
<edbian> mang0: oh good :)
<mang0> :)
<rww> !classic | Numn
<ubottu> Numn: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<mrdeb> do you think 128mb dedicated video is enough for ubuntu
<aetas> acicula, they're not terrible for security stuff but he wanted a book to get him brought up to speed on general stuff which they usually aren't much help with
<edbian> mrdeb: more than enough
<Testtube1> Anyone real familiar with the boot process for ubuntu
<rww> Testtube1: best to just ask your actual question
<Testtube1> rww Makes sense :P
<Testtube1> What in /boot gets stored in memory?
<ha1dfo> Hi all. In unity, how can I configure ALT-TAB to exclude iconified windows?
<ronqbc> can anyone tell me what can i do if the login screen doesn't appears after the screen had been locked?
<Numn> rww: i know that, but i think unity to much
<ha1dfo> actually it is unity 2d, if it matters
<rww> Numn: If you read the second sentence, it tells you how to make it go away.
<edbian> Testtube1: Probably all of it.  Anything that is run or read when the system boots.  i can't imagine anything that would be in there but NOT used during boot time.
<tfdev> Hold on to your butts...
<edbian> tfdev: holding
<Numn> rww: yea i know but i have 10.10 right now.. im still want have it like 10.10 but still be updated wihtout unity
<rww> Numn: Please specify what you mean by "like 10.10"
<exutux> Testtube1: what's your intend about "memory" ram?
<mang0> Numn you can run 11.04 without unity
<Testtube1> Edbian i believe you are correct. So what if i took the system through a process that reimages the system including /dev/sda1 where /boot lives and then the system goes down for a shutdown. Will whatever is in memory write to disk and change the files that i just laid down?
<Testtube1> I think i have a pretty massive issue with 1200 units.
<tfdev> edbian: Ok 0 error scroll, on ubuntu loading screen... and there's the desktop... much faster
<Numn> rww: uhm.. Like without Unity i think..
<edbian> tfdev: hdd is the prob
<Noobuntu> Why is there MenuEditor for, if Unity's menus are not customizzable?
<edbian> Testtube1: no
<rww> Numn: Then again, consider actually reading the second sentence of what ubottu told you.
<Testtube1> We reimaged 1200 units out in the field /dev/sda1 was the first image that was laid down. the system went down for a reboot came back up normally but now that its time for a forced fsck i am having issues with /boot
<edbian> Testtube1: the system usually does not randomly overwrite stuff it doesn't agree with :P
<edbian> tfdev: Now fixing it :(  the hard part
<edbian> Testtube1: What issues are you having?
<Testtube1> edbian  When the system comes online with a fsck it makes mention of a file with a modified date that is prior to the laydown of the image?
<ronqbc> can anyone tell me what can i do if the login screen doesn't appears after the screen had been locked?
<tfdev> edbian: aye. I freqeuntly see ads for hdd fix software... think any of them will help? I have used tuneup utilities before and was happy with performance.
<tfdev> Tuneup utilites is for windows
<edbian> Testtube1: The system time is wrong on either the image or the system that's being imaged.  That's my guess
<Testtube1> So fo example if we made a image on 11/19/2010 and distributed to 1200 players on 11/23/2010 once the force fsck comes around it is complaining about inode issues with a file that was modfied on 11/20/2010
<Testtube1> and i am not sure how that is possible because we blew everything away on 11/23/2010
<edbian> tfdev: That's a waste of time in my opinion.  Hang on
<sudokill> tuneup utilities falls into a similar boat as all the other "pc speed accelerator" programs
 * tfdev is still gripping butt
<rww> Testtube1: Presumably the imaging process is retaining the timestamps from when the files were modified when you were building the image.
<edbian> Testtube1: I think the clock is wrong on the remote systems.
<Testtube1> edbian this is on all the systems
<Numn> rww: what i meant was that if they are any way to get it like ubuntu 10.10 without unity.. and using that droplist you talking about.
<pappa_bear> anyone know why i can't connect to the repositories to update my system?
<Testtube1> and the rest of the time stamps match 11/23/2010
<sudokill> pappa_bear, try changing the mirror
<rww> Numn: And as I've said three times now, the second sentence of that factoid is giving you instructions for doing that.
<edbian> tfdev: Try to make this:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<edbian> Testtube1: mmm, yes.  Wouldn't be wrong on ALL of them
<edbian> Testtube1: the rest?
<ntr0py> On my old maverick there was /usr/lib/dri/vdpau_drv_video.so from nvidia-current... where did this file went on Natty?
<Testtube1> edbian the rest of the files in /boot are indeed timestamped 11/23/2010 which matches the deployment of the image.
<edbian> Testtube1: I'm not sure what is 'the rest' and what is 'the original'
<ronqbc> can anyone tell me what can i do if the login screen doesn't appears after the screen had been locked?
<edbian> Testtube1: This is the timestamp of the file on the image?
<pappa_bear> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactellsupport/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Testtube1> edbian we blew /boot EG /dev/sda1 away when we laid the image down. on 11/23/2010
<Testtube1> however fsck is complaining about a corrupt file with a stamp of 11/20/2010
<edbian> Testtube1: what file?
<Testtube1> in /boot EG /dev/sda1
<Testtube1> Grub-default
<nick12524> anyone know of a good hardware chat room?
<pappa_bear> #hardware
<edbian> Testtube1: what does 'blew away' mean?
<io> nick12524: ##hardware not #hardware
<carbon357> ronqbc : try ALT-F6,  tyoe in your username:password . Type sudo reboot -n .   see if it still does it after a reboot
<Numn> mang0: do you understand wat i mean?
<mang0> sorry was afk
<mang0> what?
<Testtube1> edbian Meaning we laid the image back down using partimage
<tfdev> edbian: brb.
<mang0> numn
<mang0> yeah
<Numn> mang0: yea i know but i have 10.10 right now.. im still want have it like 10.10 but still be updated wihtout unity
<mang0> ubuntu 11.04 with gnome2/3
<mrfoobar> why are window controls on the wrong side of the windows?
<edbian> Testtube1: Does the 'corrupt' file exist (with that timestamp) in the image?
<Testtube1> The only way i can make since of the situation is the machine booted on or near 11/20/2010 then we rolled out our image on 11/23/2010 and then had the machine reboot and something from memory wrote down to a file?
<Testtube1> no its 11/23/2010
<mrfoobar> how do you fix them
<edbian> mrfoobar: To make room for a feature that never got made!
<edbian> haha
<mang0> cya guys tommorow!
<mrfoobar> well how do you fix this
<Testtube1> and interesting enough if we take a completly clean machine and we lay the image down and FSCK it its completly fine.
<edbian> Testtube1: so in the image it's correct but on any machine that got imaged it's wrong?
<tfdev> edbian: k connected via web. Checking into live usb disk.
<edbian> tfdev: sure
<Testtube1> Edbian yes.
<Noor_egy> hello i have propleme that i was installed ubiuntu with windows then i reinstaled windows i tried to recover the ubuntu grab but after i did that every time i try to acess windows it gives me  invalid signature this is the result of ( fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/648552/ ) and this is the result of grub.cfg ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/648554/ ) could any one have look on them plz
<edbian> tfdev: The live gparted disk has a much better change of booting
<carbon357> mrfoobar : try some different themes
<mrfoobar> its the wrong way on all of them
<Numn> rww: can you stop giving me this stuff.. do you even understand what i talk about?
<edbian> Testtube1: That is very strange.
<Testtube1> edbian i agree its a pretty big issue :(
<edbian> Testtube1: I don't know! :P
<Numn> rww: im trying to tell you what i want if its possible
<aikInsaan> I am using Natty (w/o Unity) on an intel celeron 2.4GHz with 1gb ram, intel 82845GL graphics card and the system response is laggy....looking for suggestions to improve performance
<Fi[X]> I already have the current version of a program on my laptop, but I want to install an older version, how can I have both?
<cyperbg> guys: I have this script that I start like this: sudo start.sh. So how can I add it to the Startup Programs but with sudo privilleges?
<carbon357> mrfoobar :  I think I did mine with "emerald theme manger" now that I think about it
<exutux> cyperbg: best way is to put it on /etc/rc.local and it starts after login
<DrSlony> Hey, does one need to do anything spercial to get sshd to run on boot in ubuntu 11.04 after apt-get install?
<dr_willis> DrSlony:  nothing special needed
<cyperbg> exutux, you mean move the script file there?
<muskegman> ok
<DrSlony> dr_willis will it automatically run after reboot?
<edbian> DrSlony: It does by deafult
<ThinkT510> Numn: you want ubuntu 11.04 without unity? rww told you how
<DrSlony> thanks
<edbian> mrfoobar: hang on
<carbon357> drslony : nope,  other then maybe changing your port for security.  Well in 10.04 anyways
<exutux> cyperbg: put /path/name_script.sh before exit 0 in that file
<Noor_egy> hello i have propleme that i was installed ubiuntu with windows then i reinstaled windows i tried to recover the ubuntu grab but after i did that every time i try to acess windows it gives me  invalid signature this is the result of ( fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/648552/ ) and this is the result of grub.cfg ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/648554/ ) could any one have look on them plz
<cyperbg> exutux I will try, thank you :)
<edbian> Somebody know the factoid to get ubottu to tell mrfoobar how to switch the close max min buttons on his windows to the right side
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<exutux> cyperbg: remember it run ONLY after login
<aikInsaan> I am using Natty (w/o Unity) on an intel celeron 2.4GHz with 1gb ram, intel 82845GL graphics card and the system response is laggy....looking for suggestions to improve performance
<cyperbg> exutux, my user logins automatically, so that won't be a problem, right?
<edbian> dr_willis: thanks
<zykotick9> edbian, !controls don't have the instructions anymore, it previously linked to my google-sites page - but I removed the page, and not the IRC admins to update the factoid.
<edbian> mrfoobar: Did you see what ?
<mrfoobar> whay
<zykotick9> s/not/got/
<edbian> zykotick9: omg
<maco> aikInsaan: more ram, or lubuntu?
<exutux> cyperbg: right, but depend about script....
<bahamas10> i got a tough one, i'm using 10.04 server and i was SSH'd in, out of nowhere i got "remote host closed the connection" and now i can't SSH in, i can't access it over port 80, but i can ping it
<cyperbg> I will try and report back :)
<edbian> bahamas10: firewall?
<Numn> ThinkT510: Ok, i know exackly. but i mean like erased from the system like its 10.10?
<bahamas10> all of my connections to my server appear to hang, port 80 just stays at loading
<exutux> cyperbg: yup
<carbon357> bahamas : can't do a physical reboot ?
<aikInsaan> maco: i am looking for more of a software solution...any configs on Natty that can improve performance?
<bahamas10> edbian: i was thinking that, but i'm SSH'd into a server next to it on a switch, so when i try to ssh from there it shouldn't touch a firewall
<edbian> bahamas10: mmm, IDK
<bahamas10> carbon357: i'm actually trouble shooting this remotely
<edbian> bahamas10: Is go to it.
<edbian> bahamas10: go to the machine, log in locally
<ThinkT510> Numn: that is hard to do since unity is a custom shell built on top of gnome components, so i would leave it there
<bahamas10> edbian: that's what i'm gonna try tonight
<dr_willis> bahamas10:  it could be its had some filesystem issues. so wanting someone to hit 'ok' for a fsck message.
<edbian> bahamas10: nmap it
<bahamas10> i'm thinking a process has pegged a cpu and is not allowing an external connections to be processed
<tfdev> edbian: i was *eventually* booting into ubuntu, everything was just taking huge amounts of time. Just in case I wasn't clear earlier. Installing tuxboot to seperate flashdrive.
<bahamas10> nmap reveals all the ports open i would expect
<carbon357> bahamas10 : what other services are running on the server ?
<Numn> ThinkT510: so you mean its would make gnome or ubuntu unstable?
<bahamas10> 22,80,443
<bahamas10> carbon357: it's an nginx server on 80 and 443, and mostly a minecraft server i run for some friends
<ThinkT510> Numn: trying to remove unity would likely remove a large part of gnome dependancies, which you need to run gnome
<bahamas10> most likely a process went crazy, spiked to 100% and is stopping new connections from being created
<Tru3fate> im thinking of fully making my desktop ubuntu, what vmware can use on. and what ubuntu should i have to do this.
<maco> aikInsaan: if there's file indexing, turn it off. i dont know if there is though.  could get rid of avahi daemon i guess. could ditch sane and cups if no printer/scanner. i dont really think there's a way to make an 8 year old machine /not/ be laggy though (celerons are just plain designed slow, for starters)
<Noor_egy> hello i have propleme that i was installed ubiuntu with windows then i reinstaled windows i tried to recover the ubuntu grab but after i did that every time i try to acess windows it gives me  invalid signature this is the result of ( fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/648552/ ) and this is the result of grub.cfg ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/648554/ ) could any one have look on them plz
<bahamas10> if i telnet <server> 22 it says connection established, but i never get the openssh server banner
<edbian> tfdev: looks good.  I've never installed gparted so you're on your own there.  Ask me questions if you want but I'll just read the tutorial I linked
<tfdev> edbian: okay, embarassing nub time: the tut says to make the file executable and gives me a command line.. I enter this into terminal right?
<Testtube1> yes means you chmod +x filename
<edbian> tfdev: where are you in the tutorial?
<aikInsaan> maco: thanks. i'll look into those areas....i know its a crappy old machine...just wanna make use for small things (like web browsing, little doc editing here, spreadsheet viewing) nothing else (like no video viewing, gaming, etc)
<tfdev> If using GNU/Linux, make the file executable (using either the command "chmod +x ./tuxboot-linux*"
<tfdev> edbian: ^^ in terminal?
<Numn> ThinkT510: but i can still use 10.10 right? and update?
<goodtime> yes tfdev
<Testtube1> tfdev open up the terminal browse to the file and type chmod +x filename
<ThinkT510> Numn: sure
<kos2> # Appears as ANNA
<maco> aikInsaan: for future hardware purchases, i strongly recommend against celeron ;) they cost less because they put less on-chip memory in, so the cpu spends a lot of time going "now where did i put that data?" instead of doing stuff
<edbian> tfdev: yes run that command
<tfdev> thanks folks. i will learn
<ThinkT510> !update | Numn
<ubottu> Numn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mrfoobar> how do you smbmount so normal users have access to it?
<carbon357> bahamas10 : hmmm.   can you netcat any of the ports.  any thing returen.  Sound like your right about something maybe hanging.  Is it on a server farm or something.  Think a reboot is the key here
<Noor_egy1> hello i have propleme that i was installed ubiuntu with windows then i reinstaled windows i tried to recover the ubuntu grab but after i did that every time i try to acess windows it gives me  invalid signature this is the result of ( fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/648552/ ) and this is the result of grub.cfg ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/648554/ ) could any one have look on them plz
<edbian> tfdev: Be sure to use my name.
<dr_willis> mrfoobar:  if you used the fstab and had a 'users' option. the users could mount/unmount the location set.
<ha1dfo> just asking again, if somebody knows, in unity, how can I configure ALT-TAB to exclude minimized windows?
<mrfoobar> there is no other way?
<mrdeb> dr_willis: so you can mount without root?
<Numn> ThinkT510: i mean like not upgrading to 11.04 and still update some other files that maybe needs to be updated :D
<mrfoobar> can't i mount the location as root and have normal users access it?
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  via fstab yes.. theres also some fuse smb tools that  give you a dynamic 'list of all shares on the network' feature
<aikInsaan> maco: thanks for the tip...next my eyes are on macbook (air/pro)- good aren't they?
<tfdev> edbian: next time I make love to my gf, make her call me edbian? She might not be okay with that but I figure it's the least I can do...
<ThinkT510> Numn: not sure what you mean
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  check the settings in the ccsm tool. it can tweak the alt-tab plugin
<dr_willis> !ccsm | ha1dfo
<ubottu> ha1dfo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mrdeb> dr_willis: o you have to visudo mount too for the user
<edbian> tfdev: ha, you're gonna get in trouble with talk like that my friend
<tfdev> edbian: ten-four, ill keep it pg.
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  Huh?
<ha1dfo> dr_willis, thank you, i'll check
<edbian> tfdev: :)
<maco> aikInsaan: as far as i know, yes. i think theyre using core i5/i7 these days. "celeron" is always the current intel cpu but with that cache cut in half
<mrdeb> so yes
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  the fstab file can have a 'users' option for specific mount points..
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  allowing users to mount it.
<Numn> ThinkT510: ok like update importan update and still not upgrade to 11.04 ;)
<bahamas10> carbon357: i'll try nc, it's just a standalone server, but since minecraft is java i'm guessing it spiked ram or cpu and that just messed it all up
<ThinkT510> Numn: you can stick with 10.10 if you like
<ThinkT510> !eol | Numn
<ubottu> Numn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mrdeb> dr_willis: that is for place only. what about hwen it asks for root. will it still ask for root
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  it depends on how you are mounting it.. you are not being clear on what you want to do.
<aikInsaan> maco: should i expect a lot better experience on lubuntu (or other light weight derivatives)?
<bahamas10> carbon357: nc 10.0.1.10 22 returns nothing, it just hangs
<ha1dfo> dr_willis, stupid question: is this ccsm work also with unity-2d?
<carbon357> bahamas10 : yeah mindcraft is a resource hog eh
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  ccsm is the compiz setting manager.. unity uses compiz, but unity-2d does not.
<maco> aikInsaan: i would think so.  it should have fewer background processes running to try to make things "automagic"
<bahamas10> carbon357: yeah, i'm just wondering why now, i ran it for months, so i'm just speculating that minecraft is the culprit
<mrdeb> dr_willis: mounts without root
<cbx33> sudo update-alternatives --config wish          --          What else will that effect?
<bahamas10> carbon357: nc -vvvvv 10.0.1.10 22
<bahamas10> Connection to 10.0.1.10 22 port [tcp/ssh] succeeded!
<bahamas10> .... then it hangs
<Testtube1> Noor_egy i think your grub file is wrong.
<ha1dfo> dr_willis, I see. Then the alt-tab is done by metacity?
<aikInsaan> maco: lubuntu's the way forward then..?
<bahamas10> same with ports 80 and 443
<dr_willis> mrdeb:  make a fstab entry with the users option is the normal way to mount a location as a user. ......    theres no safe way to do a 'let users mount eveyrthing with no limitations'
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  compiz replaces metacity..
<maco> aikInsaan: thats what we've been recommending for folks in your situation and why it was created :)
<Testtube1> Noor_egy it says menuentry "Windows 7 (on /dev/sdb1)" {
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  compiz has perhaps 4 differnt plugins for the alt-tab task switcher.
<Testtube1> but your fdisk -l
<aetas> bahamas10, is this a system you can only access through ssh?
<Testtube1> shows the boot partition on /dev/sda1
<ha1dfo> dr_willis, okay, but cannot run normal unity because of old GPU in laptop, so i can't use unity, i have to use unity 2d, so compiz is out, right?
<under> Oh, dear.
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  unity-2d does not use compiz.
<dr_willis> ive no idea if unity-2d uses metacity, or mutter.. or what it does.. :)
<ha1dfo> okay.
<aikInsaan> yep gonna go for it maco
<mrdeb> that sounds too hard dr_willis, so i will use udisks
<ha1dfo> dr_willis, ps aux says metacity
<aetas> has anyone kept unity?  I lasted about 5 minutes with it
<under> I'm from ubuntu live, I'm looking for diagnostic software, I think my SSD drive is broken. How can I check that?
<tfdev> edbian: i ran the app after making it executable. Both by double clicking & "sudo ./tuxboot-linux-25" unfortunately nothing happened. No gui, terminal went back to accept another cmd
<Numn> ThinkT510: i wish 10.10 is reviving in the future i really like it very much.. i dont like the new upgrades for ubuntu but that's my opinion
<edbian> tfdev: let me take a look
<aetas> under: I would started with seeing if its detected first
<ThinkT510> Numn: you could always try xfce or lxde if you don't like kde or gnome (xfce is my favourite)
<under> aetas: not always it's seen at BIOS
<edbian> tfdev: did you gksudo or sudo it?
<tfdev> edbian: note* terminal did not ask for su pw
<tfdev> sudo
<Testtube1> edbian There was a user in here with a question about a booting issue his grub is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/648554/ and his fdisk info is here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/648552/ doesnt it appear that the grub entry down at the bottom refering to win7 is wrong?
<dr_willis> sudo password is cached for a few min by default.
<Broseph> is there an xclip equivalent for systems that don't have X installed?
<Numn> ThinkT510: the thing is that i love gnome but yea your right i think should use another window mangement for my taste
<aetas> under: I mean in linux
<edbian> Testtube1: hang on
<edbian> tfdev: what command did you run?
<dr_willis> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<carbon357> bahamas10 :  interesting.  so making connections is not the issue.  odd man.  I can't think of anything else remotely off the top of my head
<SejmL> evenin
<under> aetas: Yes, I can see it.
<tfdev> sudo ./tuxboot-linux-25 < copy&paste
<dr_willis> bahamas10:  you wanting to use the mouse and a clipboard in the console? GPM lets you do that to some degree.
<tfdev> edbian: ^^
<bahamas10> aetas: for now yes, only through ssh
<edbian> Testtube1: yes def.  It's pointing to a harddrive that is not even connected according to fdisk
<Broseph> dr_willis, I just want to pipe the contents of a file to clipboard
<Broseph> cat file | xclip
<Testtube1> Thanks edbian
<edbian> tfdev: What are you pointing at?
<bahamas10> carbon357: yeah it's weird haha, i wass SSH'd in today to socks proxy my web browsing traffic
<dr_willis> Broseph:  then do what with it?
<bahamas10> then i noticed it died, and now i can't get in again
<edbian> tfdev: oh I see it
<Numn> ThinkT510: i main thing is that i dont like the unity.. and i any way getting if i update
<under> pirlo89: you are the n1
<tfdev> edbian: it was in the tutorial, since im making it through linuc
<Broseph> dr_willing, paste it somewhere else of course
<tfdev> edbian: should I try manual?
<dr_willis> Broseph:  into an X app?
<aikInsaan> how do the following disk benchmark results sound to people? Timing cached reads = 303.76 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads =  33.23 MB/sec
<edbian> tfdev: can I see ls -l tuxboot-linux-25
<carbon357> bahamas10 :  did you apply any updates or change  anything ?
<pirlo89> under:  LOL ... i am not that pirlo X)
<tfdev> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 4383772 2011-07-20 20:48 tuxboot-linux-25
<Testtube1> tfdev: did the file turn green>
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 4383772 could not be found
<Testtube1> ?
<tfdev> edbian: ^^
<under> pirlo89: hehehe now he is a juventus player :D
<tfdev> Testtube1: in the folder, no. In terminal, yes
<Broseph> dr_willis: no, I'm accessing a server through SSH actually, I was hoping there's a tool that would allow me to paste in my host OS just like the "natural" mechanism of selecting works
<Testtube1> Looks like he has the excute flag there
<edbian> tfdev: wait a minute.  How are you on linux right now?  Is this a liveCD?
<edbian> Testtube1: yes it does
<pirlo89> under:  yep, it's so sad seeing him leave
<ThinkT510> Numn: i've never liked gnome so i've always stuck with xfce (xubuntu) so i never need to deal with gnome 2/3 or unity
<dr_willis> Broseph:  cant say that ive ever seen a clipboard work that way over ssh..  other then whats built into  the ssh clients (like putty)
<ocx> when a user accesses an nfs share as which user is he identified on the nfs server?
<ocx> others?
<ThinkT510> Numn: there is also lubuntu (lxde) which is getting high praise too
<jen> ^_^
<under> pirlo89: are you milan supporter?
<Broseph> dr_willis: okay, thanks. Wishful thinking I guess
<Numn> ThinkT510: if i want get rid of unity i need to get rid of gnome then? :)
<pirlo89> under:  yes, i guess you are a juve supporter ?
<tardis> I'm not seeing the part where it's at all important that Unity's installed if you're not using it.
<under> pirlo89: yes, i'm italian
<dr_willis> ocx:  as far as ive ever seen/noticed  the nfs server sees him as his normal logged in user.  thats how you can have nfs mounted /home/ dirs and so forth.
<dr_willis> ocx:  there may be nfs options to force/remap to other user names.
<edbian> tfdev: How are you on linux right now?
<ThinkT510> Numn: another option is to use the mini iso and install what you want from there (get gnome without unity)
<ocx> dr_willis: : i want to map certain users to certain remote users
<ThinkT510> !mini | Numn
<ubottu> Numn: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pirlo89> under:  man ... i always wanted to go to italy
<under> pirlo89: you from?
<dr_willis> ocx:  prob. doable. but ive never had the need.
<pirlo89> under:  Kuwait
<Testtube1> Maybe he got it working edbian :P
<dr_willis> bbl
<edbian> Testtube1: hopefully :)
<edbian> Testtube1: maybe we caught him!
<ThinkT510> Numn: starting with 11.10 there will be no more gnome 2 though (but i think there is a fallback mode in gnome 3 to make it look similar)
<ocx> how do u map users to their home directories?
<zykotick9> Numn, FYI if you go the mini route and want only gnome, install the gnome-desktop-environment packages (gnome will fail)
<ocx> on a nfs server
<Testtube1> uh oh
<under> pirlo89: not so close :D
<Numn> ThinkT510: so 11.04 and still without any unity then?
<szal> !ot | pirlo89, under
<ubottu> pirlo89, under: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jen> KM0201 are you there?
<KM0201> jen: yes
<jen> hi!
<ThinkT510> Numn: yes
<jen> tis ken right?
<KM0201> jen: yes, its ken..lol
<Testtube1> Welcome back tfdev
<under> I'm from ubuntu live, I'm looking for diagnostic software, I think my SSD drive is broken. How can I check that?
<tfdev> sorry... im tethering and incoming calls kills connection
<pirlo89> under:  yeah i know. I don't want to spam a ubuntu channel, so i guess i will see you later :)
<edbian> tfdev: ha, funny
<Testtube1> I wish my company paid for teathering!
<tfdev> Testtube1: last I said, file was green in terminal
<tfdev> edbian: oh.. just hilarious
<Nikyo> A question.. is Nivida 096 driver working in the newest build of Ubuntu?
<ocx> how can i map users local directory to a remote directory hosted on NFS Server
<edbian> tfdev: how are you on linux right now?
<tfdev> edbian: booted ubuntu from pendrive
<Testtube1> !
<tfdev> edbian: hdd still removed
<edbian> tfdev: ohh
<szal> Nikyo: any reason to believe that it isn't?  for what gfx card, btw?
<FireZen> !
<edbian> What are you gonna install gparted to?
<tfdev> edbian: other pen drive :)
<Nikyo> szal: After 10.4, the driver did not work anymore. something to do with the new xorg server that broke the driver and hardware acceleration.
<Numn> i want Ubuntu/Gnome/Without_Unity/11.04 :D
<edbian> tfdev: ahh
<edbian> tfdev: Which tuxboot did you download? clonezilla, drbl, gparted, ... ?
<Nikyo> szal: affected a lot of users.. including me.. genric driver would work but not Nivida 096<szal
<szal> Nikyo: and what gfx card?
<k0d3g3ar> Numn, pinguy is your friend
<Nikyo> Nivida Fx Geforce 5200
<tfdev> edbian: that phone call was a ride to go get my pet rats some food. Sadly I'll have to leave for a short bit of time. Planning to leave soon?
<Nikyo> AGP
<zykotick9> Numn, if you don't want Unity, check out some of the other Debian based distros - Mint and Debian come to mind ;)
<szal> Nikyo: the FX series takes the nvidia-173
<climbe2> question:  how do I start the GUI from command line?
<szal> Nikyo: and I can confirm that the 173 works
<zykotick9> climbe2, startx
<Numn> yes, but ubuntu is my Fave! :)
<Testtube1> startx
<zykotick9> climbe2, or "sudo service gdm start" if you want the login screen
<Nikyo> szal in Ubuntu 11ubuntu 11
<edbian> tfdev: Yeah :( dinner time
<szal> Nikyo: yes
<qin> Numn: Get minimal iso, and make sure to not install Unity.
<tfdev> edbian: Thanks for everything. I'll be back on and see if I can't get any help.
<mandrake> mandrake Linux is alive again
<Numn> ok thx for all help.. now i know what i can do :)
<tfdev> testtube1: gonna be on for a bit? :)
<edbian> tfdev: good luck
<pirlo89> Does anyone know a good web development channel ?
<Nikyo> I'll try installing ubuntu 11.04 and see if hard ware acceration works.. I'm currently at 10.4
<Nikyo> still
<Testtube1> tfdev for a little bit there seems to be a channel full of helpful people i am sure you will find someone if you return
<tfdev> Testtube1: I'll bet. thanks also for your advice. Take care.
<szal> Nikyo: it does work, even though it's still a far cry from GF8+ cards
<Psydoll> how can i view processes in ubuntu so i can kill the one causing problems?
<climbe2> zykotick9: it says gdm is already running
<ThinkT510> Psydoll: ps aux
<climbe2> Job is already running: gdm
<Fuchs> Psydoll: htop, top, gnome-system-monitor, ...
<zykotick9> climbe2, then alt+f7 or f8 will probably bring you back to GUI
<aikInsaan> On an intel celeron 2.4GHz with 1gb ram, intel 82845GL graphics card....Lubuntu or Xubuntu?
<sudokill> either or
<mandrake> I am here if someone need advanced Linux information
<climbe2> took me to a blank screen with blinking cursor...no action
<Nikyo> szal: Thanks for your input.. I'll give it a shot.. one my Pentium 3 with 384 MB of ram.. having no acceleration does not bother me.. (what the point ;-) ) but on this 2 Ghz AMD Althon.. I like it
<terminhell> I have ubuntu installed on a second partition, but ive cleared out the first partition. How i can i setup the first, and bigger partition as my /home instead of its current location
<sudokill> my openbox + 2 xchat windows = 110mb ram
<Psydoll> Fuchs: thanks i see the process thats causing the problem how do i kill that one? kill PID?
<zykotick9> climbe2, "sudo service gdm restart" will restart the service then.
<Nikyo> szal: Thanks again, have a good night.. i may be back after the install if time permits.
<Fuchs> Psydoll: yes, that should work. Or pkill, or (with caution) killal.
<Fuchs> +l
<io> !partition | terminhell
<ubottu> terminhell: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<pirlo89> mandrake:  could you provide me a link to explain how the linux virtual memory system works ?
<szal> !memory | pirlo89
<ubottu> pirlo89: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Psydoll> Fuchs: ty
<mandrake> in a minute
<Testtube1> Mandrake: I have a legit question that has confused many.
<Psydoll> exit
<mandrake> I allow you to ask
<Testtube1> sweet
<Testtube1> lol
<pirlo89> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Testtube1> mandrake: on 11/23/2010 we created a image of /dev/sda1 that contains /boot we deployed it to 1200 ubuntu machines out in the field remotely. Once it came time for a forced fsck it shows data issues with a inode. The file that resides on the inode has a modfied date of 11/20/10 three days prior to when the image was deployed.
<Testtube1> obviously /dev/sda1 eg /boot was rebuilt on 11/23/10
<Testtube1> why does this one file have a previous time stamp?
<mandrake> I am thinking...
 * ThinkT510 hears the mighty mandrake cogs starting to whir!
<Product> Hello.
<Product> I would like to ask for help in CentOS, because I couldn't find it's channel.
<Testtube1> mandrake its my understanding that /boot alot of it or all of it is stored in "memory" its my theory that when the system booted on 11/20 and then rebooted on 11/23 after it recieved the image some data was written down to disk from the last time it booted (11/20/10) But i have been told this is not possible
<mandrake> the next release of MAndrake LInux will have fix to this problem
<sudokill> Product, centos?
<Product> Yes Sudokill.
<sudokill> product /join #centos then
<mandrake> if you are in a computer everithyng is possible
<Product> Ok
<Product> Thank you very much.
<Product>  /join #centos
<Product> oops
<Testtube1> mandrake you are hurting my brain :(
<plouffe> lame trolls
<Product>  /join #centos
<P05TMAN> Can you please help: how can I edit a whole directory with sed? I want to change all the .m4a file extensions in directory 'Album' to .mp3
<szal> Product: try without a whitespace in front
<qin> Testtube1: Do you have "mother" image somwhere?
<Product> I can't join :(
<tardis> P05TMAN: that's not what sed is for. Look into "man rename"
<Product> It says it's not registered.
<Testtube1> qin: yes i do and i verified the time stamp is correct on the master image.
<tardis> !register > Product
<ubottu> Product, please see my private message
<terry> P05TMAN: You just want to change the file names?
<Product> Ok, thanks :)
<Testtube1> I also verified with md5sum that the file that was transfered remotely is the same.
<mandrake> you ant to change the extension or the format?
<Octodigit> hi folks. I've switched to teh open source ati driver on teh basis that I might be able to see compiz working for fun this evening, so I wonder if anyone has been through this process and got it working before me
<P05TMAN> Terry: yes, the file extensions actually
<Testtube1> qin md5 check was actually performed prior to laying down the image.
<Product> I would like to get only some help with the VPS, it has no GUI.
<Octodigit> I'm on natty, I don't usually run the open source ati driver as it gets up to 65 degrees hotter than with fglrx and then I bottle it and switch off
<qin> Testtube1: Did you try to deploy it, and simulate "problem"?
<P05TMAN> Tardis: I will check that out, thank you
<Product> I would be pleased if someone can chat with me on PM.
<Testtube1> qin: I did actually if i take a clean box and do it manually it works fine.
<ikonia> Product: just ask your questions in the channel, and if someone can help they will
<Product> It's actually a server setup.
<jasonx> can anyone recomend a twitter client for ubuntu
<Testtube1> which tells me the problem isnt with the img file
<ikonia> Product: just ask your questions
<Product> A MineCraft server, it's not that hard to set it up.
<ThinkT510> Product: if you are running centos ask in #centos (you need to register your nick)
<Product> But I don't know what commands to use.
<Product> Ok, thanks :)
<itaylor57> ikonia, he is using Centos not ubuntu
<ikonia> Product: ahh, sorry, I missed that you where running Centos
<aguitel> is there any way to make usb booteable with alternative cd ?
<Octodigit> my current problem is that having switched to the ati open source driver (I'm sure of that), when I attempt to start anything that involves compiz the desktop flashes on and off repeatedly
<Product> Thanks anyways :)
<P05TMAN> terry: just the file extensions
<terry> P05TMAN: Try this:  for i in *.m4a; do mv "$i" "`basename "$i" .m4a`.mp3"; done
<under> I get this Error benchmarking: helper exited with exit code 1: Error reading 104857600 bytes at 104857600 from /dev/sda when guesstimating buffer size: Input/output error
<under>  I want to benchmark my disk
<ThinkT510> Product: if you don't want to register your nick you could try a related channel like #fedora (red hat based)
<Testtube1> qin: any additional thoughts?
<Octodigit> does anyone know, did compiz just get completely banjaxed for natty+ati and hang the consequences? am I wasting my time?
<ikonia> Testtube1: no, that is not the channels process, that is for Fedora support
<Product> Oh ok
<Product> Thanks bro's :)
<Testtube1> ikonia what?
<ikonia> Testtube1: #fedora is for Feodra support, not Centos support
<Testtube1> I never asked for fedora support or centos support?
<vlt> Hello. I'm a new Ubuntu user. Where can I find my clipboard history?
<ThinkT510> ikonia: i realise that
<HackerII> just register the nic
<Testtube1> You have me confused with a different user.
<qin> Testtube1: Not really, moment
<ikonia> Testtube1: darn it, sorry, I meant that for ThinkT510
<ikonia> Testtube1: my apologies
<sudokill> vlt, afaik there isnt one
<Octodigit> ubottu: ping
<aikInsaan> On an intel celeron 2.4GHz with 1gb ram, intel 82845GL graphics card....Lubuntu or Xubuntu?
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<aeon-ltd> aikInsaan: whatever you prefer, with those specs you'll be fine for everything but heavy compiz use
<aeon-ltd> aikInsaan: and other heavy processing like some compiling and rendering models
<Octodigit> ubottu: ping
<ikonia> Octodigit: can you please stop that
<aikInsaan> aeon-ltd: okay...cheers!
<Octodigit> ah, I can be seen. OK, cool, that removes the need to do that. Thanks
<aikInsaan> how do the following disk benchmark results sound to people? Timing cached reads = 303.76 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads =  33.23 MB/sec
<vlt> sudokill: No clipboard history? Whose idea was this?
<sudokill> vlt, im not 100% sure
<sudokill> when you copy something usually its the only thing
<Pici> vlt: you can use something like glipper if you need that.
<sudokill> theres probably a load of progs that let you keep a history
<vlt> Pici: I'll try glipper. Thank you.
<Octodigit> how many weeks should I patiently wait in silence after asking whether anyone's experienced the same issue as me, before I conclude I'm stupid?
<Octodigit> heh
<Octodigit> ah well.
<tardis> vlt: I like parcellite, personally.
<Octodigit> peace, voluntary support type persons, later
<P05TMAN> terry: mv: cannot stat
<hudo> hi in lucid, there is the network-manager-applet in the panel, there i can de/activate the network. What is the correspondign console command ?
<Foxx> Would anybody have an idea as to why a kernel driver would work on the live cd/usb but not after an install?
<terry> vlt: There's glipper
<qin> hudo: sudo service networking stop
<P05TMAN> terry:Nevermind, I typo'd; terminal genius you are
<zykotick9> hudo, N-M doesn't have a console command.  You can use /etc/network/interfaces to setup your connections, which will disable N-M from managing them.
<qin> hudo: Or, less barbaric, use: ifconfig
<qin> zykotick9: nmcli
<zykotick9> qin, are you saying /etc/network/interfaces is "barbaric" :P
<terry> P05TMAN: NP
<qin> zykotick9: No, service stop
<Foxx> Would anybody have an idea as to why a kernel driver would work on the live cd/usb but not after an install?
<Testtube1> which driver?
<zykotick9> qin, nmcli doesn't appear to have a Debian package...
<aikInsaan> aeon-ltd: what are lubuntu or xubuntu come with workspace limits? i.e. will I have multiple workspaces and if so what's the max number allowed?
<terry> Foxx: Yes
<babble> um. wow. The messaging menu just found XChat automatically for me...did I do something?
<Foxx> rt8187
<dawid> Foxx- Bitch
<qin> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in natty
<zykotick9> qin,  cnetworkmanager perhaps?
<aikInsaan> what are lubuntu and xubuntu workspace limits*
<tardis> dawid: What?
<qin> !info nm-tool
<ubottu> Package nm-tool does not exist in natty
<Testtube1> rt8187 - wireless driver?
<Furai`> Byes.
<Foxx> Testtube1: yup....thatd be the one
<aguitel> is there any way to make usb booteable with alternative cd ?
<qin> zykotick9: No, nmcli (not sure what package is it)
<zykotick9> aguitel, you could try using unetbootin don't see why it wouldn't work, but never tried.
<terry> qin: Are you lookong for mtools ?
<Testtube1> Foxx which version of ubuntu?
<aguitel> zykotick9, not working
<dawid> Tradis-mouth whore, control yourself
<qin> terry: No
<ThinkT510> aikInsaan: how many workspaces do you need?
<Foxx> testtube1: 10.04 and up...I have had the issue on every single ubuntu install
<qin> zykotick9: nmcli comes with network-manager (from 0.8.1+)
<zykotick9> qin, does "dpkg -S nm-tool" give any output?
<aikInsaan> ThinkT510: well 4 at least...
<qin> hudo: nmcli can also disable network.
<vlt> tardis, terry: Thank you.
<cook1es_> Does notepad++ exist for ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> aikInsaan: xfce definitly does a lot more than 4 (i use 6 regularly)
<ikonia> cook1es_: no
<aikInsaan> ThinkT510: and lubuntu?
<hudo> qin, is this own package, or does t belong to another package ?
<cook1es_> ikonia: thanks
<Testtube1> modprobe rtl8187 ?
<ThinkT510> aikInsaan: not sure, but i'd guess more than 4
<qin> hudo: It should be installed, man nmcli
<cook1es_> Can someone suggest a equally or better text-editor like Notepad++?
<aikInsaan> cool, thanks ThinkT510
<qin> cook1es_: vim, gvim
<ThinkT510> aikInsaan: no worries :)
<cook1es_> qin: looks good, thanks
<Foxx> Testtube1: modprobe? it is rtl8187 for realtek. I am not sure what you were asking
<terry> cook1es_: vim
<qin> cook1es_: It is very powerfull editor, seed plugins to match your needs
<qin> *see
<ThinkT510> cook1es_: or you could use notepad++ in wine (yeah, not an elegant solution)
<Testtube1> Foxx its being found but not connecting? is that the issue?
<sudokill> cook1es_, gedit
<wildbat> cook1es_: geany
<Foxx> Testtube1: No, it works perfect on the live cd, but after I install...the system doest see it.
<terry> Foxx: Is this a laptop?
<terry> Foxx: lspci |grep ireless
<Foxx> terry: No this is a custom built desktop. the card is a usb dongle
<Testtube1> Foxx do you have any other way of getting online other than wireless on the desktop?
<Foxx> Testtube1: Not at home...I brought the tower over to a relatives to see if I could get help.
<terry> Foxx: What does lspci say about it?
<Foxx> terry: it gave me no feedback. O.o
<Testtube1> Foxx: as terry requested it would be helpful it you showed the results of lspci
<qin> Foxx: remove dongle, in terminal: tail -f /var/log/dmesg, connect dongle...
<Testtube1> Foxx: That card does need proprietary drivers i think
<Foxx> terry: I just tried again. I will pastebin it
<Testtube1> If you could get to hardware drivers from system/admin
<Testtube1> you may be able to luck out.
<terry> Foxx: What does lsusb say about it?
<Foxx> terry: http://pastebin.com/XYYh4z2a
<Foxx> terry: http://pastebin.com/qWnc1b2U
<RichardRaseley> Hello all, I am beginning the process of (attempting) to teach myself C. Can anyone recommend a good IDE that is supported in Ubuntu 11.04 or should I just such it up and use gedit + gcc?
<RichardRaseley> suck*
<jamesdc> Hey, has anybody here have any experience with using Ubuntu and FakeRAIDs?
<terry> Foxx: lsmod |grep 818
<iceroot> jamesdc: dont use fakeraids, use software-raids
<cook1es_> When trying to save index.html in /var/www/ I get Permission denied. How do I give myself permission?
<ikonia> jamesdc: yes, and I strongly advise against it
<demonspork> jamesdc, softwar raid using LVM is better to manage
<jamesdc> I would but I still need to be able to duel boot and use windows
<aikInsaan> is there a checksum tool be default in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> RichardRaseley:  check out geany
<szal> aikInsaan: md5sum, sha1sum, sha256sum..
<aikInsaan> thanks
<iceroot> jamesdc: ok so windows should also be on raid
<Psydoll> Hello is there a way to ftp in ubuntu directly from the command line without using a client like filezilla?
<sudokill> cook1es_, save it as root
<jamesdc> Is it possible to have a "half" software raid, so that half the disk would be used for a software raid and the rest of it would be just be normal?
<ikonia> Psydoll: yes, "ftp" is the command
<iceroot> jamesdc: sure
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  theres the classic command line 'ftp' client.....
<Psydoll> ikonia: dr_willis ty
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  been around for.. err.. decades :)
<iceroot> jamesdc: raid is build on partitons not on drives
<Foxx> terry: http://pastebin.com/a2QdsAh8
<cook1es_> sudokill: thanks! How do I do that?
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  be sure to set transfers to 'binary' type.. ;)
<sudokill> cook1es_, are you editing a file?
<jamesdc> Excellent, thanks iceroot
<sudokill> cook1es_, if so, edit it as root
<sudokill> e.g. sudo nano, gksudo gedit etc
<Psydoll> dr_willis: that just kind of put me off, what do you mean set to binary type?
<cook1es_> sudokill: No, trying to create a new one and putting it there
<Foxx> Terry, grep 818 is still going
<terry> Foxx: lsmod |grep 818
<sudokill> cook1es_, you can make it as user and use root to copy / move it
<qin> Foxx: Stop it! You scanning whole drive.
<terry> Foxx: Ctrl-c ; lsmod |grep 818
<Testtube1> Foxx that last thing you did looks wrong
<simprix> I am trying to upgrade 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS. I have followed this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades. When I run do-release-upgrade it fails. Looking at the logs it is trying to insert a archive source for dapper instead of what is on old-releases. Is there a way to get this upgraded?
<dr_willis> Psydoll:   ftp can do binary, or 'ascii' transfers.. years ago it defaulted to ascii, whoch could screw up binary files..  you always had to rember to tell ftp to use binary for its transfers..
<Foxx> Terry, from that, I get no feedback at all
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  really in this day and age.. you should be uysing ssh and scp.. and forget ftp even exists
<Testtube1> Foxx he is asking you to grep for 818 which i am assuming because of the model
<qin> simprix: You would be much better either with fresh install, or having medieval version of Ubuntu.
<cook1es_> sudokill: The paste is grayed out when I right click inside the /www/ folder
<terry> Foxx: modprobe rtl8187
<Psydoll> dr_willis: thanks im using it now
<sudokill> cook1es_, you dont use the paste button
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  read up at ---> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Testtube1> Foxx please run the command i mentioned at the beggining.
<sudokill> cook1es_, sudo cp or mv
<rww> terry: rtl8187 uses modules named 'wl' or 'b43', depending on which driver you go with.
<Testtube1> <Testtube1> modprobe rtl8187 ?
<rww> terry: oh, wait, no, I'm getting mixed up between my two computers >.>
<simprix> qin, So your teling me that this won't work because the mirrors have been moved to old-releases but this would of worked before 6/31
<Foxx> Terry: http://pastebin.com/52YQZ4f8
 * rww needs to sleep more
<qin> simprix: It will just take longer to upgarde.
<Testtube1> Foxx are you root?
<cook1es_> sudokill: im supernew with the terminal, do I just type like sudo mv /desktop/ /var/www/ ??
<terry> Foxx: sudo modprobe rtl8187
<Testtube1> :)
<sudokill> cook1es_, yes, sudo mv (the file) to (the location)
<terry> Testtube1: No, he's not root, he's Foxx  :)
<Testtube1> hehe
<sudokill> cook1es_, tell me the the file and where you want to put it
<Foxx> Terry: good one :p and I ran the line, but got no feedback
<Testtube1> Foxx: I am Excited what was the results?
<terry> Foxx: See if it works.
<Testtube1> Foxx: i think that is normal
<CharonX> Question: what are the recommended gems to look at for offloading background jobs from a rails application to another computer. Ex: processing a large text file, it is uploaded and passed to another computer which handles the processing then returns a status once complete. most articles I can find are two years old. Some recommend backgroundrb and some say stay away. But all old articles ....
<Testtube1> Should work now Foxx
<cook1es_> sudokill: oh cool! I experimented abit and did sudo geany and had root access with geany then. you probably said that though haha. anyways just for the knowledge sake.. from desktop/index.html to var/www/
<Foxx> Testtube1: it is recognized but it says the device is not managed
<CharonX> Oh crap... sorry wrong channel
<sudokill> cook1es_, yea you can run any app as root with sudo. but for graphical apps use gksu or gksudo, its not needed  most of the time but good practice
<piotr_> halo
<cook1es_> sudokill: I assume that will cause the app not to close when I press ctrl+c?
<Testtube1> I think you need to change managed=false to true
<simprix> qin, Thats fine. These are production servers. I plan to go from 6.06 to 8.04 to 10.04
<sudokill> cook1es_, no any app will close with ctrl c most the time
<Foxx> Testtube1: how do I do that? O.o
<cook1es_> sudokill: ah, what is the point of gksudo and is it possible to avoid that ctrl c thing?
<sudokill> cook1es_, just dont press ctrl+c
<sudokill> lol
<dr_willis> gksudo has nothing to do with ctrl-c....
<Testtube1> what is inside /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<qin> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<cook1es_> sudokill: lol
<Foxx> Testtube1, Okay.. I will check. give me a sec
<dr_willis> ctrl-c = the unix/linux/old-skool standard for 'closeing' an app/killing it.. them MS took it over for 'copy/paste'
<aikInsaan> i have just downloaded lubuntu 11.04 (32bit) and checked the md5 checksum on the torrented iso...which matches but when i run 'usb-creator.exe' it reports a ' End-of-central-directory signature not found...' error
<Testtube1> Foxx: I am not sure about this part But i think there will be a statement that says false in there.
<aikInsaan> an suggestions on what could have gone wrong?
<Testtube1> Foxx: that needs to be true.
<aikInsaan> or possibly what my noob hands are doing incorrectly?
<nit-wit> aikInsaan, you might try unetbootin
<Foxx> testtube1: okay. I changed it
<Testtube1> foxx
<Testtube1> Foxx before you make changes make a backup of the file
<Testtube1> would be my suggestion
<sudokill> aikInsaan, no idea
<zykotick9> aikInsaan, are you opening the .exe from windows or gnu/linux?
<cook1es_> dr_willis: and then linux followed with it and changed close window to ctrl + w? :P
<cook1es_> sudokill: thanks alot btw, it was very helpful
<sudokill> ok
<Testtube1> Foxx: did that do anything?
<aikInsaan> zykotick9: sorry i should have mentioned...i am on natty
<aikInsaan> so linux
<Foxx> testtube1: nope
<dr_willis> cook1es_:  actually that would be the WIndowmanger designers.. not linux. :)
<Psydoll> dr_willis: Hello, I have used the FTP program to successfully download from my shell a file, though "put" a file on the shell account is harder, how to i specify which file i want to "put" there ie put thefilename.jpg for example?
<ryan__> I am trying to run httpd (apache) on ubuntu server but I'm getting "/usr/local/apache2/bin/httpd: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I ran "whereis libpcre.so.0" and it does exist in several places. Do I need to make a symbolic link somewhere?
<zykotick9> aikInsaan, that's why you're getting that error.  The EXE is opening in file-roller.
<Foxx> testtube1: would a log out / log in help at this point?
<Testtube1> Foxx: does it still say not managed?
<ikonia> Psydoll: exactly that, put $filename
<nit-wit> aikInsaan, usenthye natty usb creator .exe=windows
<Foxx> Testtube1: yup....
<Psydoll> ikonia: the $ is important?
<Psydoll> let me try
<Testtube1> Foxx: please try that.
<synackfin> how do I get the full cmdline of a pid from /proc?  (/proc/pid/cmdline seems to be truncated to the first 4096 bytes)
<ab555> Hello, I just dual installed win 7 and ubuntu, ubuntu being the first install, it ate the bootloader, does it matter what live cs version i use tryingt o reinstall grub?
<terry> Foxx: Is this machine online now?
<ikonia> Psydoll: no
<ikonia> Psydoll: eg: put /etc/hosts
<ikonia> Psydoll: it was an example file name
<nit-wit> ab555, yes
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  this is when you check the ftp docs. and  online tutorials for the ftp command line client.. ive not used it in 20 years. there are command line file managers like 'mc' that can do ftp with a nice ncurses gui.  i strongly suggest learning SSH and SCP...
<Psydoll> ikonia: thank you i was unsure if i had to list the directory
<terry> Foxx: Are you plugged in to a wired network now?  Or...?
<qin> simprix: What how to did you follow?
<nit-wit> ab555, what is the ubuntu install?
<aikInsaan> nit-wit: aha! is that called wubi?
<ab555> nit-wit: im running ubuntu 10.10
<Testtube1> Foxx : please run this sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<Testtube1> Foxx: and this sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ab555> nit-wit: dont see a live cs for that on their website
<szal> !grub | nit-wit
<ubottu> nit-wit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ab555> cd*
<Testtube1> Oh no!
<Psydoll> dr_willis: do you the the ftp command line client is completely outdated and it would be more beneficial to learn ssh and scp?
<nit-wit> ab555, Natty needs a natty but 10.10 could use another,. What live cd's do you have?
<ryan__> is anybody here familiar with Apache web server?
<ikonia> ryan__: yes
<ab555> nit-wit: 10.04
<ryan__> ikonia: I am trying to run httpd (apache) on ubuntu server but I'm getting "/usr/local/apache2/bin/httpd: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I ran "whereis libpcre.so.0" and it does exist in several places. Do I need to make a symbolic link somewhere?
<terry> ryan__: What do you need?
<simprix> qin, Do you have any suggestions or a kb article
<nit-wit> ab555, probably okay, personally I would use a 10.10
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  ive said several times... learn ssh/scp/sftp and forget ftp ever existed....
<simprix> qin, Do you have any suggestions or a kb article
<Testtube1> Was that a netsplit?
<ab555> nit-wit: where can i get a 10.10 iso?
<terry> ryan__: Use locate
<ikonia> ryan__: apache from the ubuntu package manager is not installed in /usr/local/apache - how did you install it
<qin> simprix: http://wiki.slicehost.com/doku.php?id=upgrade_ubuntu-server_lts_to_lts
<Psydoll> dr_willis: I will thanks
<nit-wit> ab555, hold on
<sudokill> Testtube1, ^ that ^
<rww> Testtube1: one of the servers went nuts
<ryan__> ikonia: I built it myself.
<dr_willis> Psydoll:  thres also fuse-ftp tools that can mount a remote ftp server to a local directory.. (not used them however)
<ikonia> ryan__: ok, why ? Ubuntu packages a fully compatible and supported version
<Testtube1> Welcome back Foxx
<Foxx> Testtube1: It didnt do anything :/
<simprix> qin, That would work fine. But those sources aren't valid as they are now on old-releases
<Testtube1> Foxx did you run
<Testtube1> Foxx : please run this sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<ryan__> ikonia: I guess out of curiosity. I'm just frustrated that I can't get it working. I'm sure I had the same problem on my CentOS server too.
<Testtube1> Foxx: and this sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ryan__> I forget how I fixed it
<JoAnneThrax> Hi, all...
<JoAnneThrax> What do I have to do to get the eject command to recognize my CD/DVD drive?
<ikonia> ryan__: suggest using the ubuntu version
<ryan__> ok
<nit-wit> ab555, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/    I assume you know how to reoload grub, would you like a link for that.;)
<simprix> qin, When I try to run do-release-upgrade it fails as it is continuing to try to use a mirror on archive which isn't valid anymore.
<dr_willis> JoAnneThrax:  eject can take a /dev/sr0 type option. if its using the wrong device i recall.
<ab555> nit-wit: found something on the forums that should suffice, thanks man
<DzonyKalafut> Hi I have strange problem, when I deleted some files with pcmanfm they went to ~/local/share/Trash, then I deleted them from there, they dissappeared but they still taking up space
<Foxx> Testtube1: it still says the same thing
<Testtube1> Foxx when you edited the file are you sure it saved your changes?
<JoAnneThrax> dr_willis: thanks...that worked.  Is there a way to make it the default?
<nit-wit> ab555, coo, good luck.
<aikInsaan> what's the command to format a usb stick?
<nit-wit> *cool*
<aikInsaan> ?mformat
<Foxx> Testtube1: I will go and check.
<terry> aikInsaan: Same as for any other disk.  What fs do you want to use?
<DzonyKalafut> Did this happen to anyone? I asumed that when I delete files from Trash folder they'll be gone
<dr_willis> JoAnneThrax:  never noticed.. never needed to.  change it.. you could check the man pages for eject. or make an alias spititout='eject /dev/sr0'   (or somting like that)
<terry> aikInsaan: mkdosfs  is probably what you want.  Right?
<nit-wit> aikInsaan, use gparted or the disk utility
<Foxx> Testtube1: what was the file location?
<Testtube1> terry: any suggestion for foxx now that the device is found it says unamanged?
<aikInsaan> terry: ntfs i reckon...want to prep it for lubuntu
<Testtube1> Edit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and set managed=true
<JoAnneThrax> dr_wills where do I put that alias?  .bashrc or something?
<terry> aikInsaan: First do  sudo fdisk -l   and make sure which partition it is.
<dr_willis> JoAnneThrax:  yes. theres alias's in there allready for examples
<JoAnneThrax> "If omitted, name defaults to `cdrom'"
<terry> aikInsaan: So what is it?  /dev/sdb1  or....  what?
<thephased> hello. i'm having trouble getting zonet (ralink) wifi n pci card working in 11.04. I've followed the instructions in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728899 but wifi still isn't coming on.
<JoAnneThrax> I wonder if there's a way to make it recognize that cdrom is /dev/sr0
<aikInsaan> terry: its /dev/sdb1
<Foxx> Testtube1: Yes, it was set
<Testtube1> Foxx: :(
<terry> aikInsaan: If you're sure that's it, then do    sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb1
<Testtube1> Foxx: is there a toggle for only for the device?
<Testtube1> on and *off?
<simprix> qin, do you have any other suggestions
<aikInsaan> terry: okay..thanks! will report if any probs
<JoAnneThrax> Oh, I figured it out...my computer has /dev/cdrom1 symlinked to /dev/sr0
<Foxx> Testtube1: do you mean on the dongle? If you do, no there isnt.
<terry> Foxx:  iwconfig   #What does that say about it?
<cook1es_> how can I restart my apache server on ubuntu?
<Mandrew> hi how do i purge unity?
<Foxx> Terry: http://pastebin.com/1dXe0xmM
<terry> cook1es_: service
<Jordan_U> aikInsaan: Note that if you give the wrong device to mkdosfs you will lose all data on that device...
<sudokill> Mandrew, purge unity?
<aikInsaan> terry: its says 'mkdosfs: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.'
<terry> cook1es_: or:   /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<thephased> hm. after a make install of drivers for my ralink wifi card, i did a modprobe. do i need to do anything else to get the card to work on ubuntu?
<qin> simprix: Hm, have found drapper iso, but no active mirror ;(
<JoAnneThrax> problem solved.  Thanks, dr_willis
<blink> how can i prevent the screen from idle blank page?
<Foxx> testtube1: did you see this: http://pastebin.com/1dXe0xmM
<terry> aikInsaan: If you have it mounted, it must be already formatted.  Why do you want to format it if it is already formatted?
<babble> thephased: that's what I did :)
<Testtube1> Foxx: I am not a smart man but that looks positive.
<qin> simprix: http://www.elakiri.com/forum/showthread.php?t=224419 ???
<thephased> i did an lspci -nn on the card, and it is the right drivers for the right card.
<terry> aikInsaan: (It is not good to try and format a filesystem that is mounted.)
<thephased> do i need to logout of ubuntu first or reboot?
<babble> it'll stick around until you upgrade your kernel (keep the configured makefile and source package around)
<terry> aikInsaan:   mount   #What does that say about it?
<thephased> hm oh ok babble.
<babble> thephased, rebooting is easiest
<Mandrew> sudokill, yes purge, un-install
<Foxx> Testtube1: any ideas?
<simprix> qin, I found other mirrors. But do-release-upgrade still tries to use archive.ubuntu.com for something
<bsmith093> im reinstalling, which do i backup .mozilla-thunderbird or .thunderbird
<aikInsaan> terry: putting lubuntu on it using unetbootin....so i am good to simply delete the data off it and carry on  i guess
<Testtube1> can you paste ifconfig?
<blink> how can i prevent the screen from idle blank page? the screen goes black everytime i watch a movie ;/
<babble> oh, doh, rebooting is your only real option, it's a kernel extension, not a module. heh. (I can be a newb, sorry)
<terry> aikInsaan: Yea, just delete the files.
<sudokill> Mandrew, i, not sure if thatd mess anything up.
<Testtube1> oi it says its not connecting to a AP
<thephased> would there be any problem using regular ralink drivers on ubuntu 64-bit? could that be why it isn't working?
<itaylor57> Mandrew, use classic gnome on login
<sudokill> Mandrew, if you dont like it use the fallback or another distro
<sudokill> ubuntu = unity
<babble> thephased, did you compile it from the source package? If so, your compiled driver is 64 bit for you :)
<Foxx> Testtube1: http://pastebin.com/58GVb23V
<cook1es_> terry: I think im stuck in gksudo geany how do I get out of that without closing geany?
<itaylor57> !classic | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<thephased> hm, i don't think i compiled it. i just did a make then make install. i didnt do a "./"
<terry> thephased: If you are asking if you can use 32-bit stuff on a 64-bit system, the answer is yes, (if you load 32-bit libraries)
<phong_> hi guys,  any idea why  ican't join ircfreenode with android hotspot access with t-mobile internet?
<thephased> oh ok. thanks terry, ill try rebooting then
<phong_> does this server block from accessing with phone?
<babble> thephased, you compiled :) Make and Make Install are compiling from source, not installing a downloaded binary
<szal> thephased: 'make' _is_ compiling
<terry> cook1es_: I dono, don't think you can.  What are you tring to do?
<babble> you're MAKEing a binary that you then install (that's the make install bit)
<Testtube1> Foxx
<Testtube1> Foxx: one sec
<thephased> haha alright
<mandrake> dont think I can?
<babble> when you ran make, it compiled for your CPU (so that will be 64 bit on 64-bit processors)
<babble> but keep the source package around.
<babble> you'll need to make/make install again when the kernel updates
<cook1es_> terry: well I want to keep my geany up with sudo access.. while I use terminal for other stuff :/ any ideas?
<Testtube1> Foxx iwconfig comes to mind but i am not sure if could walk you through that.
<Tracks> I just installed another OS and finally got my grub back but I don't have hte option to boot back into Ubuntu.
<Tracks> Where can I find the code to put on menu/lst to get it to boot up?
<JoAnneThrax> Anyone know what package openldap is under now?  I need the PPKlite.api to get the acroread plugin working...
<Foxx> Testtube1: erm...I can run the command?
<Tracks> Nevermind my question.
<Testtube1> Foxx i would man iwconfig
<Testtube1> I am not familiar enough with iwconfig to walk you through it remotely
<JoAnneThrax> Wait...I seem to have it...it's just not working.
<Testtube1> Perhaps someone here can
<Testtube1> terry: What do you think?
<thephased> i'm having another problem actually. and i think it's a simple fix, but i don't know how to add it to my usb stick for every boot. im getting "NET: Registered protocol family 1" every time i boot. Isn't that something to do with apci?
<thephased> like i need to add noacpi
<Foxx> Testtube1: I cannot stay on much longer. I have to be somewhere at 6:00
<Testtube1> Foxx sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<naxil> helllo
<naxil> i have a question about ffmpeg
<Testtube1> Foxx what is the ssid of your wireless network?
<Testtube1> it should list all of the broadcasting ssids
<Foxx> Testtube1: <naxil> i have a question about ffmpeg
<Foxx> a;ldkfj;
<qin> simprix: Did you # them in sources?
<Foxx> Testtube1: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<qin> simprix: And is it vps?
<simprix> the archive ones? They keep coming back everytime you run do-release-upgrade
<Foxx> Testtube1: would a reboot do anything at all??
<Psydoll> ikonia: im curious how long have you been using linux?
<Testtube1> what is your ssid foxx?
<Foxx> Testtube1: I am not at home... I cant check
<Testtube1> or is it hidden
<qin> simprix: Yes, # main repos, and update with working mirror, so you get only "Hit".
<Testtube1> is wireless available where you are at with the dongle?
<qin> naxil: What question?
<simprix> qin, you aren't understanding. What I put in my sources.list is not being used when you run do-release upgrade. It is trying to use a archive.ubuntu.com
<Foxx> Testtube1: sure is, but I cannot see it in the network manager. the manager only tells me it isnt managed
<StepNjump> Hi, I would like to install hdsentinel. http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php Could anyone please tell me how to do that?
<naxil> foxx
<Foxx> naxil, yes?
<rojikku> New graphics card, saphire radeon HD 6870... OS ubuntu 11.04.. two monitors.. proprietary drivers.. and... for SOME reason, now my LEFT monitor has my main panels instead of the right one *is peeved* and i cant figure out how to drag them, tried alt click, WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO DRAG THEM NOW?! Dx
<naxil> the question is about the options of awscaler -bicubic...
<naxil> what is this options?
<Foxx> naxil: you lost me
<naxil> the filter is the same of the video games or emulator?
<naxil> why?
<rojikku> improveupon: uhm.. i dont know what the convo is, but thats in your compiz settings, probably ^-~
<Testtube1> Foxx i am a bit lost.
<szal> StepNjump: what does this do that smartctl doesn't?
<rojikku> << so. NOBODY knows how to drag desktop panels in ubuntu 11.04? *already googled and wasnt having luck*
<Foxx> Testtube1: Well thank you for the help. I have to go... I have 20 min before I am late.
<cook1es_> terry: http://localhostr.com/files/XUXajOO/capture.png
<naxil> i nees help about the ffmpeg options awscaler -bicubic??
<bsmith093> can i safely upload the gnupg folder in home in the clear, or should i encrypt it?
<StepNjump> I need to know the temperature of my hard drive cuz it's very hot here1
<StepNjump> I need to know the temperature of my hard drive cuz it's very hot here! szal
<rww> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rojikku> ._. draging panels. gnome. ubuntu 11.04. how?
<qin> simprix: Feel clueless.
<rww> oh joy, lag time again.
<mehwork> what do i need to get flashplayer for a 64bit machine running ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> mehwork, Try this ? http://digitizor.com/2011/07/14/flash-11-64-bit-linux/
<mehwork> do i still need to get the x86-64 ppa
<FunnyLookinHat> That's what I did - it worked... problem is some websites detect something besides 10.X and fart out on you.
<FunnyLookinHat> AFAIK yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> mehwork, Err - instructions here: http://digitizor.com/2011/07/14/install-64-bit-flash-11-ubuntu-11-04/
<szal> StepNjump: 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   139   070   000    Old_age   Always       -       33 <- example from one of my HDDs
<fffff> hiya guys. i'm trying to completely automate an install and I'm 99.5% of the way there, but I can't figure out how to specify the keyboard options. The 11.04 installation guide suggests I can do something like console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layoutcode=us  but they're\ not working.
<mehwork> FunnyLookinHat: i have lucid lynx btw
<FunnyLookinHat> mehwork, Ah - well I would think the PPA would work either way...
<qdbus> join/quit flash mob?
<iceroot> what is the common way to remove all gnome-packages from 11.04 and have a clean lubuntu-desktop?
<fffff> qdbus - maybe. and me with a question in the midst of the mess :)
<iceroot> so i need to remove everything which ubuntu-desktop is pulling
<zykotick9> !purelxde | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<atoi> What should I use for sftp client on ubuntu lucid?
<StepNjump> szal how do I install smartctl?
<climbe2> lartza and dr-willis: much appreciative of your help...problems fixed
<szal> StepNjump: smartmontools is the pkg name
<zykotick9> atoi, gftp or filezilla are two options
<st47>  /usr/bin/sftp?
<iceroot> zykotick9: ah thank you i was searching in !purdekde and there is no 11.04
<atoi> should have mentioned: looking for command line sftp client.
<iceroot> atoi: sftp
<mehwork> FunnyLookinHat: worked beautifully thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> mehwork, for sure
<atoi> Oh, what the hell... it's already installed.
<st47> of course it is
<atoi> What package is it part of? I did an aptitude search on "sftp" and it didn't turn up.
<zelozelos_> i was wondering, since blender 2.49b uses python 2.5 it says its "unsatisfiable" is ther any way around? can i install 2.5 w/o messing up anything?
<manlymatt83> I added a "deb" and "deb src" to my natty install that pointed to a karmic repository for a specific version of a piece of software (389, specifically).  I then did apt-get update and then installed about 6-7 packages from the ppa URL.  Everything seems to work fine... is this an acceptable practice?  Or could the karmic install have messed with something on my natty setup now?
<climbe2> dr_willis, thanks for your help...after 8 hours of searching and trying, problem is fixed... much appreciative
<StepNjump> ok szal let me give it a try. thanks
<climbe2> thanks everyone else as well
<kichawa> new mysql serv in ubu lte
<exutux> atoi: it's part of openssh-client,  dpkg -S sftp says that
<exutux> openssh-server: /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<exutux> openssh-client: /usr/bin/sftp
<atoi> ah.
<atoi> thanks exutux
<exutux> it doesn't metter
<slicslak> what's up with links on google to ubuntuforums these days?  I get the "You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page." error
<szal> depends on the link, I guess
<terry> slicslak: Exactly what links?  Show us one.
<exutux> matter* :p
<qin> slicslak: Same here, got idea that meybe there was clean up in forums, happens only via search engine.
<nit-wit> slicslak, because of complaints that some are old there is a new protocol
<szal> slicslak, qin: example of a link please
<qin> szal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455644
<slicslak> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+some+question+here first link is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219913
<nit-wit> slicslak,  szal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807689
<szal> qin: old thread moved to archive
<szal> slicslak: same for your link
<slicslak> so the googles is outdated then
<slicslak> annoying.  it's been happening quite a lot for me lately
<qin> slicslak: Neat!
<szal> slicslak: "The Archives have been restricted to logged in users because we had complaints that old fixes from old threads were breaking user systems."
<slicslak> lol
<slicslak> s'pose that makes sense
<szal> nit-wit: thx for the pointer
<nit-wit> szal, no problem I had read it yesterday.;)
<joshlegs> hey all
<under> Hi all. I cannot understand why I have not the permission to write: http://pastebin.com/5dZxeQRd
<szal> under: because root is not the owner of the file, and the permission for "other" is set to read only
<webad_13> I have a computer on 11.04 that randomly freezes - when this happens while playing a movie it loops the last 1-2 secs of sound. I cannot move mouse or give any commands using a keyboard - computer is totally dead and I can only turn it off by holding the power button. It is using unity and has nvidia - and I did try upgrading to a newer kernel (39) but same problem
<bl4ckcomb`> under, chmod a+w or chown root the file
<klay> hi guys.
<klay> i have this hella problem... got a new foxcon am3 board
<sw0rdfish> guys a download through sftp terminal is frozen, saying "stalled"
<sw0rdfish> what can I do to resume it :)
<szal> webad_13: smells like a hardware issue
<klay> and my usb wifi linksys dongle that works on my #! 9.4 will not work on lubuntu 1o.1o
<under> szal, bl4ckcomb that directory was created from this pc (ubuntu) via shares-admin and I gave the permission to write
<szal> under: to your normal user, yes
<webad_13> szal: hmmm, I am afraid of that too - graphics had an issue before and was "fixed"... processor was potentially damaged during some overclocking... there is a lot of material for hardware issues to be honest. I just googled a bit and I saw that quite some people had problems with 11.04 random freezes
<klay> wusb54gc
<webad_13> szal: would the crash be logged someplace in /var/log ?
<under> szal, so, how can I write?
<qin> under: What shares?
<szal> webad_13: most probably not..  you could boot a live CD after a crash & see if some log has anything (logs are usually re-created after reboot)
<under> qin, shares-admin
<coz_> webad_13,  you could check  /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors reported however  ,, ongoing errors ,,
<qin> under: You mean smb sshfs nfs? Both machines linux? Using root on shares is quite strange.
<szal> coz_, webad_13: for the previous X session there is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<coz_> szal,  this is true  ..yes
<under> qin, http://goo.gl/ZoVnq, yes, the server is ubuntu, the client is a dreambox, a sat decoder
<qin> under: Need some reading, cool hardware, this dreambox.
<your_mum> hh
<iceroot> is there something like "nm-applet" for lxde?
<aa555> nit-wit: you there? im on the live cd, im issuing the command in grub: find /boot/grub/stage1  but it cant find it
<coz_> iceroot,  mm not sure,, did you check in #lxde channel?
<cook1es_> How can I continue using the Terminal after using sudo gkedit?
<Corey> cook1es_: &
<iceroot> coz_: i will have a look, mainchannel doesnt seem to be on freenode
<dr_willis> iceroot:  i thought lubuntu/lxde used the gnome network manager applet..
<Corey> cook1es_: Alternately, ctrl z, then bg <enter>
<coz_> dr_willis,  ah  yes I forgot about lubuntu :)
<dr_willis> cook1es_:  'gksudo gedit &'
<iceroot> dr_willis: if i am correct its using wicd instead of network-manager and nm-applet is only working with network-manager
<nit-wit> aa555,
<nit-wit> I'm here
<dr_willis> iceroot:  i dident notice it using wicd on this pc last week..  but ive reinstalled since then. so dont have lubuntu here any more
<aa555> I don't know what to do nit-wit it can't find the stage1 file
<dr_willis> You can install the normal network manager and it should work id imagine if it is using wicd
<dr_willis> brb
<nit-wit> aa555, follow this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<iceroot> dr_willis: i was wiping out everything from ubuntu-desktop and installing lubuntu-desktop and there is no networki-manager. but if it is possible to use network manager with nm-applet i will use that because there is nothing better then nm-applet
<nit-wit> aa555, this is for grub2
<aa555> nit-wit: ok
<ping-77-linux-fs> ciao
<nit-wit> aa555, the link defaults to reloading grub2 from the live cd, just the fdisk comand to identify the partition then the next to commands then reboot
<iceroot> dr_willis: ajh network-managewr is still there, just nm-applet has gone
<nit-wit> *to=twoP
<cook1es_> dr_willis, corey, lol: http://localhostr.com/files/RzxO8fH/capture.png
<Lewoco> How do I disable startup nofication?
<pc500> How does ifconfig choose adapter names?  Is there a limit of 12 adapters?
<pc500> I've noticed that after 12, I start getting some funky names -- ie: eth6-eth4 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:c8:3a:95:e8
<iceroot> dr_willis: i was wiping out everything from ubuntu-desktop and installing lubuntu-desktop and there is no networki-manager. but if it is possible to use network manager with nm-applet i will use that because there is nothing better then nm-applet2 to or something similiar to change volumen-control and see new mails on lxde?
<nit-wit> Lewoco, you want specific things right?
<Lewoco> nit-wit, No, I want to totally disable it.
<enigmus> What does ATTRS{id} match in udev .rules? Does it match the vendor:device pair given by lsubs?
<iceroot> pc500: ifconfig is not choosing the names, its udev. there is no limit
<aa555> nit-wit: how do i know if i have a separate boot partition?
<user_> pratchett.freenode.net: Yo soy kampeon del mundo de kung fu, de un golpe seko en la kabeza te saco el cerebro por la ventana.
<user_> aa555: Kita la negrita o te aplikamos la eutanasia por ke tu vida es una mierda.
<qin> under: Since you will use nfs, you would look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo , not sure is your uid problem produced by admin-shares
<user_> qin: Estaria bien ke te follan el culo?
<pc500> iceroot:  - Any reason why udev decided to use a name like "eth6-eth4"?
<user_> pc500: Tu estas en los semaforos, estas grabado en video.
<qin> user_: Sure.
<user_> qin: Estoy aki kon tu puta madre al movil y me piro.
<szal> !es | user_
<ubottu> user_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<user_> szal: Yo soy ario y yo te lo comas.
<user_> ubottu: Tu estas en estado terminal.
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> ubottu: Relaja las nalgas mientras te muerdo el kuello.
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> ubottu: Eres un puto frakasado de la constitucion pone ke todo fornido ario mazado tiene derecho a internet?
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> ubottu: Te reto a un negro para ke konozkas a mi kasa a hacer una orgia.
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> ubottu: Ya es la hora, tus kuidadores estan empalmados esperando a romperte la kara a patadas.
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> user_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user_> ubottu: Estamos rekogiendo firmas para ke los seres superiores como yo te vamos a castrar.
<user_> FloodBot1: Estas aki para vejarte cuando nos aburrimos.
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> ubottu: Esta tarde vas a comer mi mierda aria, no te baneo.
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aa555> lmao
<szal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nit-wit> aa555, the windows 7 probably installed a bootmanager, but grub will see it.
<nit-wit> aa555, a W& boot partition
<nit-wit> W7
<pc500> trying to get the bot kicked?
<aa555> nit-wit: Example: sudo mount /dev/sda1 Note: If the user has a separate /boot partition, this must be mounted to /mnt/boot
<Belboz999> questions such as "what is the package called?"  or, "what is the driver called?" remain unanswered by this large block of techical gibberish
<nit-wit> aa555, you are reloading grub to the mbr, if you did not make a boot partition for ubuntu you don't have one.
<aa555> k
<Corey> Belboz999: I'm sorry?
<nit-wit> aa555, notice that where the link defaults has 3 methods only use the first.
<Belboz999> Corey: I'm trying to install the latest open source ATI / AMD video drivers on Ubuntu 11.04, but I can't find any basic step by step information on how to go about that
<under> bl4ckcomb`, chmod: .: Operation not permitted
<Corey> Belboz999: Aren't there stable versions in the repositories?
<bl4ckcomb`> under, demand it
<Belboz999> the community documentation states what the newer driver is based on, what latest cards it supports, but not what it's actually called
<bl4ckcomb`> -> sudo
<Belboz999> the stable drivers don't have as much 3D support, as stated elsewhere in that documentation
<under> bl4ckcomb, the server is ubuntu, the client not
<Belboz999> of course, that could be a misnomer as well, I have no idea what's what at this point
<Belboz999> Corey: ^^^
<qin> under: I think NC10 is owned by 1000
<pc500> iick, udev is making a mess of device names:
<pc500> [   16.182353] <30>udev[368]: renamed network interface eth11 to eth11-eth7
<pc500> [   16.371957] <30>udev[370]: renamed network interface eth7 to eth7-eth5
<pc500>  
<pc500> Isn't it supposed to go back and "clean up" the names to their final name?
<bl4ckcomb`> under, how is that related?
<Belboz999> Corey: I just got a brand new Radeon HD6770 (Juniper) and would simply like to install the latest driver with the best 3D support
<pc500> It's just leaving them at the "ethx-ethx" name, which looks like a temporary holding name to me due to the real name being in use.
<under> ok bl4ckcomb qin , was enough to give chmod 777 from server, thanks
<qin> under: sudo touch /home/giuseppe/DreamBox/test2
<aa555> nit-wit: so im finished after this command? sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<qin> under: Ah, you on client...
<under> also yes :)
<nit-wit> aa555, you realize that the X=the HD for example sda if fdisk shows that
<aa555> nit-wit: yes im not that dumb
<nit-wit> aa555, if you ran ethier command with the X it is wrong
<nit-wit> cool
<aa555> nit-wit: it is hanging...forever though it seems: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<nit-wit> reboot and run a grub-upadte in ubuntu.
<szal> nit-wit: update-grub
<aa555> nit-wit: the ubuntu on my HD? i cant get to that ubuntu
<nit-wit> aa555, you had run other things before asking for help was and partition mounted?
<aa555> yes
<aa555> i mounted
<nit-wit> aa555, run the script and paste the text in a pastebin.   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> *this
<aa555> nit-wit: it moved: Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0)...
<aa555> installation finishished nit-wit no error reported: (fd0)    /dev/fd0 (hd0)    /dev/sda
<nit-wit> aa555, If it has not workwed run the script I poated and pastebin the texy file generated
<nit-wit> wored poated
<aa555> ok so i should be able to reboot and get to the boot menu?
<nit-wit> worked posted doh
<aa555> and pick my beloved ubuntu
<nit-wit> aa555, hopefully.;)
<aa555> nit-wit: k will report
<nit-wit> cool
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> whats a good application to record your screencasts with audio
<lwizardl> ?
<valdergallo> Hi, im have problems to install empathy on ubuntu 64 :(
<valdergallo> Anyone, can help me ?
<zykotick9> valdergallo, isn't empathy installed by default?  "sudo apt-get install empathy" help?  are you trying to get a newer version?
<valdergallo> zykotick9, yeap ... check this
<zykotick9> valdergallo, i don't appreciate PMs with pastes, someone else can help you.
<goodtime> yeah couldnt you just use pastebin?
<zykotick9> valdergallo, also there is some method to use "C" or "c" to get output in english
<Belboz999> anyone have any ideas on this?
<Belboz999> xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd : Depends: xorg-video-abi-9.0 but it is not installable
<goodtime> hmm intresting
<goodtime> idk
<Belboz999> I've tried sudo apt-get -f install, apt-get update, as well as sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Belboz999> I think I'll just reboot it, I purged a few older drivers, might still be lurking in RAM or cache somewhere
<bkerensa> Does anyone know how to fix my update manager it keeps saying I haven't checked for updates in 7 days and yet I check daily
<ssfdre38> hey where are the Xchat source files at?
<goodtime> i hate xchat lol
<ssfdre38> well
<goodtime> i should give bitchx a try
<goodtime> i used it years ago
<nit-wit> we all so wanted to knlw that goodtime
<bkerensa> Does anyone know how to fix my update manager it keeps saying I haven't checked for updates in 7 days and yet I check daily?
<phlux> indeed. I don't know what I would have done with myself had I not heard goodtime's displeasure with a piece of software, and lack of evidence to support his opinion and why it is relevant.
<aa555> nit-wit: i rebooted and it went straight to the grub command line, didnt know what to do
<goodtime> true
<nit-wit> aa555, lets see the bootscript run.   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  pastebin the generated text.
#ubuntu 2011-07-21
<nit-wit> aa555, the bootscript will give us a what is where use the live cd to run it.
<goodtime> i just dont like that theres no nice way of addons in xchat
<goodtime> i guess it doesnt realy matter thoe
<aa555> nit-wit: "gawk" could not be found, using "busybox awk" instead. This may lead to unreliable results.  [: 326: busybox awk: unexpected operator boot_info_script.sh: 353: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<erika_> hi, i'm using the ubuntu minimal cd to install ubuntu. When it reachess grub setup, it crash. Anyone has any suggestion on how i could fix or get around this?
<nit-wit> aa555, not sure what your doing?
<aa555> nit-wit: should i install gawk?
<phlux> goodtime: plugins work exactly the same for XChat/irssi/weechat. Fail.
<nit-wit> aa555, hold on I will give you a command that will download it and run it.
<goodtime> i found a good script for mirc
<aikInsaan> aa555,
<goodtime> konversation
<aa555> got it figured out
<goodtime> its a kde but runs well in gnome
<aa555> nit-wit: http://pastebin.com/64KZTXzL
<qin> goodtime: You for real? Where is support question?
<Rikkardino> Ciao
<goodtime> ok
<nit-wit> aa555, cool hold on
<nit-wit> aa555, you have grub -legacy and grub2 installed not a problem. I can help you fix that, from the live cd, you have a 10.10 correct
<aa555> nit-wit: yep
<nit-wit> aa555, make sure the partitkons are not mounted it should be just like when you booted the cd.
<yagoo> !grubfix
<nit-wit> yagoo, this is more then a fix please
<aa555> nit-wit: i rebooted and didnt mount anything yet so we should be good?
<nit-wit> aa555, okay hold on
<yagoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nit-wit> aa555, open the terminal and run sudo apt-get purge grub grup-pc grub-common   leave the terminal open for the reinstall
<yagoo> nit-wit, aa555, try the boot-repair too :)
<nit-wit> aa555, grub-pc   misspell
<yagoo> it's gui based and looks very easy
<aa555> nit-wit: done
<nit-wit> theb run sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common     you saw my mispelling correct
<aa555> correct
<nit-wit> aa555, when asked where you want grub only in sda use the space bar to tick it
<yagoo> erika_, it crashes on grub? very unlikely..
<aa555> configuring grub-pc " following line extracted from  /etc/default/grub or KOPT parameter please verify it is correct and modify if necessary nit-wit
<aa555> what do i put?
<nit-wit> aa555, leve it blank
<nit-wit> leave
<nit-wit> aa555, next prompt grub to sda use the shift to tick it
<nit-wit> saa55 sorry not shift space
<aa555> nit-wit: failed, said it wasnted mounted
<nit-wit> aa555, lets try this again run sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common    copy paste these commands
<yagoo> "<nit-wit> aa555, open the terminal and run sudo apt-get purge grub grup-pc grub-common"
<yagoo> ^ that is wrong.
<yagoo> you use "update-grub"
<yagoo> no need to purge and re-install grub-pc
<aikInsaan> aikInsaan, just testing
<nit-wit> yagoo, he has grub-legacy and grub2 mixed now go away
<yagoo> update-grub is for grub2.
<yagoo> doesnt matter if both are installed.
<DeviceZer0> hello all. I install vlc from a ppa...then i used ppa-purge to remove it....it removed something else too...now no videos will play in any video player
<yagoo> it's what's injected into /dev/sda
<nit-wit> yagoo take a look here oplease
<yagoo> grub-pc is grub2.
<nit-wit> http://pastebin.com/64KZTXzL
<aa555> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aa555> nitwit ^
<aa555> no i dont have synaptic running
<yagoo> aa555, type "jobs"
<yagoo> u probably did ctl-z
<aa555> jobs doesnt do anything
<aa555> still locked
<yagoo> aa555, does it list any jobs?
<aa555> no
<aa555> lists nothing
<yagoo> aa555, ps aux
<yagoo> aa555, ps aux|grep dpkg
<aa555> root      6189  0.0  0.1  22512  9160 pts/2    Ss+  00:16   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 17 --configure grub-common grub-pc root      6216  0.1  0.3  71568 25360 pts/2    S+   00:16   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst configure  root      6224  0.0  0.0  14632  1724 pts/2    S+   00:16   0:00 /bin/bash /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst configure  ubuntu    7387  0.0  0.0  11332   
<yagoo> oh
<yagoo> um..
<yagoo> aa555, type "mount"
<yagoo> aa555, what are ur mountpoints?
<erika_> yagoo, yea it did. I got to install by removing the flash drive. At what point after loading the ubuntu minimal cd can you remove the flash media? After i got everything to install it gave me a black screen at boot
<Noobuntu> How can I install ubuntu-desktop package without SOME dependencies? (for ex.: alacarte)?
<aa555> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/8vks4V5d
<yagoo> erika_, well i guess right when you go to the next boot menu.. (i would only unplug a usb when there's no activity.. don't unplug it while booting up-- eg: bios boot menu)
<Psydoll> I have just downloaded VLC from the repositories and installed the restricted extras for VLC but it cant even open a .mp3 file i get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/648669/ and yes i have synaptic closed and i have rebooted same problem, i also tried killing the pid.
<yagoo> aa555, "aufs" .. are you on a rescue shell from a ubuntu cd?
<aa555> im on an ubuntu live cd yagoo
<nullwire> 789
<erika_> yagoo, ok. i'm gonna try doing the installation again. this time i wont try setting up an encrypted lvm
<zykotick9> Psydoll, have you tried rebooting?  If you have there is a method to remove the lock, if not, try rebooting (or closing any apt based programs)
<yagoo> aa555, if you want to type "dpkg" it defaults to /var/lib/dpkg "/" is not your HDrive..
<Psydoll> zykotick9: yes ive tried rebooting
<yagoo> aa555, everything you did was useless unfortuntely from bad advice
<aa555> im lost, and now i cant load ubuntu or win 7
<aa555> wtf
<aa555> whatever you and nit-wit drama just fucked my PC
<Noobuntu> fix mbr
<yagoo> aa555, it damaged nothing..
<zykotick9> !aptlock | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<aa555> im stuck yagoo
<yagoo> aa555, just try that boot-rescue cd i mentioned.. it's supposed to be easy to use..
<yagoo> aa555,
<yagoo> aa555, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<h00k> !language | aa555
<ubottu> aa555: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aa555> yagoo: do you understand what i have done already? i restareted withoutt he live cd and was greeted with a grub screen
<yagoo> aa555, well i don't know if stage1/2 is on your harddrive..
<yagoo> aa555, if it works then that's fine.. but it was only because grub primary code was inject into the mbr..
<Blueleaf> i have a usb problem with ubuntu 10.10 but only with my blackberry, anyone want to take a crack at it?
<yagoo> aa555, but all the other apt-get commands was pretty much useless..
<aa555> nothing works i cant get to my operating systems
<yagoo> aa555, are you able to see the boot-repair urls? (Yes or No)
<aa555> Yes
<yagoo> aa555, so try that..
<yagoo> aa555, let me know..
<iceroot> how is ubuntu using an encrypted /home? what is the key and where is it store?
<aa555> yagoo ok...
<afeijo> is it possible to replace my HD to a new one, same size, moving my ubuntu with no loss?
<iceroot> afeijo: yes
<rschnck> What command opens disk-utility? gnome-disk-utility doesn't work
<afeijo> iceroot, how?
<iceroot> afeijo: i would use dd for that sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdX   replace X e.g. with sda and sdb (danger that command can kill a lot if using wrong)
<Psydoll> I got the following error after typing what the ubottu told me for the vlc problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/648674/
<Foxx> Testtube1: I am back
<Blueleaf> after reboot my system will see my blackberry as an external media but if i unplug it and plug it back in it will no longer see it.
<iceroot> afeijo: if = inout-file, of=output-file
<zykotick9> rschnck, is it installed?  "apt-cache policy gnome-disk-utility" if you aren't sure.
<yugiohfan2011> Earlier I asked if there was a driver for my Dell V105 printer that Ubuntu could use, only to discover there was no such driver for my specific printer. If I were to install a generic printer driver, what driver would you recommend I use if I wanted to print text and graphics?
<afeijo> iceroot, do I need to do it thru a livecd?
<iceroot> afeijo: no
<iceroot> afeijo: but your new drive has to be unmounted
<afeijo> it is
<iceroot> afeijo: but you have to be sure to set the correct drives (see  sudo fdisk -l)
<iceroot> afeijo: i would guess its if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<iceroot> afeijo: also its a good idea to run that in a screen session
<Foxx> Terry: do you remember that line you had me run that got my system to recognize the card?
<rschnck> zykotick9: I'm dead sure it's installed. It just bricked my damn SD card :(
<zykotick9> rschnck, then i'm not sure what the executable path is then.  Best of luck.
<[vali]> iceroot: does it work nowadays with the "new" fstab ? (using UUID)
<boson12> Hi everyone!
<Psydoll> i think tomorrow im going to go to ubuntu 11.04 or whatever it is natty been avoiding it for so long.
<iceroot> [vali]: hm good point
<boson12> I am failing to connect to an external monitor via VGA
 * zykotick9 thinks LABELs are much easier then UUIDs in fstab
<rschnck> zykotick9: On a different note, when I try to format it with DU I get: "Error reating partition table: helper exited with exit code: 1 Error calling fysnc(2) on /dev/mmcblk0: Input/output error"
<rschnck> zykotick9: Any clue?
<boson12> does anyone know how to fix my issue with connecting my ubuntu screen to an external monitor via VGA
<Psydoll> boson12: did you go system --> pref --> monitors?
<boson12> ?
<iceroot> afeijo: maybe you have to edit the uuid in /etc/fstab on the new drive. you can get the new uuid with "sudo blkid /dev/sdb"
<rschnck> I wanted to know the executable path for DU to try running it with gksu to see if that fixed it...
<zykotick9> rschnck, mmcblk0 is this some sort of raid?
<[vali]> I did that in the past (and then using cp -a, wich is WAY faster), but now you will need to redo fstab IIRC
<iceroot> rschnck: which du
<boson12> Psydoll, let me try it
<rschnck> iceroot: gnome-disk-utility
<rschnck> zykotick9: No, it's an SDHC 4GB card..
<adam_> hello
<rschnck> I bought it like 2 seconds ago.
<iceroot> [vali]: cp is not copying the mbr and the partion-layout
<Ehrman> hi everyone, how can I disable the CTL + Alt shortcut that automatically maximizes every window.  The shortcut is disabled in keyboard shortcuts, I don't know how it got activated.
<zykotick9> rschnck, sorry i have no idea.  best of luck.
<iceroot> rschnck: that is the command
<iceroot> rschnck: "which du"
<rschnck> iceroot: I don't know what you're asking then
<adam_> Ehrman, just pressing Ctrl+Alt ??
<Ehrman> yes
<iceroot> rschnck: you asked about the path of the program du
<zykotick9> iceroot, rschnck is looking for (Gnome) Disk Utility
<[vali]> iceroot: just create partitions beforehand (then HDD size dont even matter), copy, chroot and grub-install
<rschnck> zykotick9: I can open it via the application manager...I just wanted to try running it with gksu to see if running it as root fixes the problem.
<iceroot> [vali]: i think dd is easier :)
<[vali]> but lots of thing changed since last time I did something like that
<adam_> Ehrman, do you try to assign another shortcut to the command maximize window ?
<[vali]> and slower XD
<zykotick9> rschnck, so Preferences / Main Menu - and see what path GDU is using.
<iceroot> [vali]: not if setting uo the blocksize correctly
<iceroot> [vali]: but with the default, yes its slower
<Ehrman> I know that's not the official shortcut for maximizing windows, but suddenly I can't use any other shortcuts that use CTL + Alt because it maximizes the window in addition to executing the command, the maximize window shortcut already has another command assigned to it
<somsip> Ehrman: is this set in CCSM - sometimes setting in there override keyboard shortcuts
<Ehrman> what is ccsm?
<adam_> Ehrman, compiz
<Kereltis_> Quick question: I'm planing on building a budget pc, the mobo I'm looking at has a VIA audio codec, do VIA chipsets work with Ubuntu 11.04?
<somsip> Ehrman: Compiz Something Settings Manager
<adam_> Ehrman, compiz broke my box once :(
<boson12> Psydoll: I had tried to fix my issue in "monitors" but failed
<zykotick9> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Ehrman> I didn't download anything called compiz
<boson12> Psydoll: Both sides of the VGA cable have 15 pins
<Ehrman> I did install orca
<Psydoll> boson12: check that you have the latest drivers installed
<boson12> Psydoll: Also, I have successfully connected to Windows 7 but cannot do it in Ubuntu
<adam_> Ehrman, sure ? have a look in system or applications i think compiz is the only thing who could overload your shortcuts I think
<Psydoll> boson12: at the top of your screen next to the speaker and date and time, do you see a little green icon there?
<somsip> Ehrman: ok - it was worth a try. I had a similar thing before and CCSM was overriding shortcuts set elsewhere
<Ehrman> I did I search in the unity search bar for compiz, nothing came up
<Psydoll> boson12: do you have that icon?
<boson12> Psydoll: No, I don't  see it; but I see a monitor icon in there
<Ehrman> thanks somsip, I should reboot
<adam_> Ehrman, which version of ubuntu ?
<boson12> Psydoll: Is that the one I have to download/update?
<Ehrman> 11.04
<adam_> Ehrman, somsip seems to know your issue better than me
<Psydoll> boson12: not sure what that one is open it and see what it says
<Psydoll> boson12: do this open a terminal: and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" without the comas
<Ehrman> I'm going to reboot and see if that fixes it
<boson12> Psydoll: I have found a bug
<Psydoll> boson12: which one?
<boson12> Psydoll: That bug did not let me download updates
<Medjai> If you know a good graphics designer who knows how to use illustrator PM me [amsg]
<Psydoll> boson12: are you able to download the updates now?
<boson12> Psydoll: Could not initialize the package information
<boson12> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<boson12> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<boson12> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<FloodBot1> boson12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psydoll> boson12: close synpatic if its open
<Psydoll> boson12: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" without the comas
<afeijo> iceroot, my new caviar black HD got sda :) the main hd is now sdb
<afeijo> dd is running
<afeijo> iceroot, I'm running per partition, I do not want to copy all of them
<Lewoco> What do I need to do to make nautilus automatically start when I pop in a USB stick?
<boson12> Psydoll: Awesome, it's working (downloading)!
<Psydoll> boson12: your welcome
<adam_> afeijo, open the computer and switch the connectors no ?
<adam_> it is the first time i come here without an issue with my ubuntu ! please tell me your problems !
<boson12> Psydoll: I've forgotten the command to show you a snapshot of my terminal. What is it?
<KM0201> adam_: tis a monumental day for you then.. :)
<adam_> KM0201, yeah !
<iceroot> afeijo: you also have to copy the mbr and the partiton-layout
<Psydoll> boson12: just go applications -> accessories -> snapshot
<tensorpudding> boson12: you can take a screenshot using the Take Screenshot tool
<afeijo> adam_, why bother? it didn't affect my system. And it is sata, I could swap thru the BIOS
<tensorpudding> boson12: you can configure it to take a screenshot of a single window
<afeijo> iceroot, oops, indeed...
<KM0201> boson12: if you want to show your terminal to us, it's easier to use a pastebin
<KM0201> !pastebin | boson12
<ubottu> boson12: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adam_> afeijo, indeed :) that's an option too lol
<Psydoll> boson12: http://paste.ubuntu.com use that
<afeijo> iceroot, the first partition I'm copying is my root, it hasn't the mbr and partition-layout?
<iceroot> afeijo: but this should fix it "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda1 bs=512 count=1" when sda is the new drive. then you have the partion-layout + mbr there
<iceroot> afeijo: you need the first 512 byte from the old drive
<adam_> KM0201, why do you mock me ? you are an ubuntu master ? :)
<iceroot> afeijo: thats what bs=512 is doing
<KM0201> adam_: wasn't mocking you at all, it's a good thing the first time you come here to try and help, rather than be helped... i didn't mean that in a mocking manner at all.
<iceroot> afeijo: after that you can copy single partitions
<afeijo> iceroot, got it!! thanks a lot. I run it after I finish copying with dd?
<afeijo> only afte rthat? oops
<iceroot> afeijo: i would do it first
<adam_> KM0201, yes i know i was joking too once i talked with a guy who used linux since 1998 i wondered if it was you
<afeijo> so I need to cancel the current dd, ok
<Mandrew> can i make my installed desktop into a live cd?
<iceroot> afeijo: if you copy complete sdb to sda you also get the mbr + partionlayout
<adam_> Mandrew, yes !! it is possible but it quite complex
<afeijo> iceroot, one of my partitions is NTFS with over 500gb, no need to copy that
<KM0201> adam_: ... i've been using it about that long.. but i don't recall ever chatting w/ you.. but im glad you've got everything going.
<iceroot> afeijo: ok
<Mandrew> ok with what software can i do that adam_ ?
<afeijo> iceroot, the 512 byte should direct to my first linux partition, the root one right? so it is sdb2
<zonyl> Hi All. I am not able to add icons to the panel.  I check Gconf "locked down" setting and that is not enable either.  Anyone else have an idea?
<iceroot> afeijo: i would do the following , copy the first 512byte, then copy all partions you want, then delete the partions on the new drive you dont need and realocate the space (gparted)
<iceroot> afeijo: no
<itaylor57> KM0201, i only have 26 yrs unix/linux experience
<iceroot> afeijo: the first 512byte of the drive, so sdb instead of sdb2
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol freakin newbs.
<iceroot> afeijo: not the first 512byte of a partition
<adam_> Mandrew, not with a single software but a nightmare of multiple commands. A google search to a tutorial is appropriated in this case
<afeijo> I mean, of=/dev/sda2
<afeijo> if=/dev/sdb
<iceroot> afeijo: no
<adam_> Mandrew, the fact is that your system is completely loaded in the memory if you use a live cd
<iceroot> afeijo: sdb is the drive, sda2 is a partition
<thephased> why isn't there a grub.cfg file in /boot/grub on my usb ubuntu
<afeijo> yes, my root will be at sda2, not sda1
<thephased> is there any other way i can add noacpi to grub other than that grub.cfg file?
<adam_> Mandrew, be sure you have enough to host your installation it would be a live dvd i think
<iceroot> afeijo: is there a reason that it must be 2 and not 1 on the new drive?
<godtrunks> can anyone tell me what's the command for ubuntu to check disk?
<ibm_> Mandrew,  acually there is a program called .......remastersys....that will work on Debian based systems
<Mandrew> so adam_  the start up disk creator wont cut it then?
<aikInsaan> how do i add an application to startup in natty?
<afeijo> iceroot, I partitioned the new drive to the first partition to be 500gb NTFS, so I can install win7 if needed
<adam_> KM0201, so you come and help people here everyday ? do you know some people managing the ubuntuforums ?
<KM0201> !startup | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<somsip> !fsck | godtrunks
<ubottu> godtrunks: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zonyl> godtrunks: fsck /dev/sdx
<Mandrew> ibm_, the start up disk creator wont cut it then?
<iceroot> afeijo: hm
<KM0201> adam_: i'm here almost every day, yes, i don't hang out on the forums to often, so no.. i dont know anyone who manages the forums
<godtrunks> it's working on debian aswell??
<afeijo> iceroot, shall I change it to host ntfs last?
<ibm_> Mandrew,   more likley end  up being a live DVD though
<iceroot> afeijo: i dont think dd is the best way then if you change partition layout
<brewster> what's the hg update command?
<adam_> KM0201, i ask that to you because now to see the forum you absolutelity have to login !! it is a real nightmare
<afeijo> iceroot, my old HD is set like that, ntfs as first part.
<iceroot> afeijo: ah ok
<ibm_> Mandrew,  could not say never tried
<adam_> KM0201, maybe you know somebody who know somebody you see ?
<afeijo> iceroot, but the partition sizes are not the same
<iceroot> afeijo: so you dont change anything you just dont want to copy the old 500gb
<zonyl> Anyone have an idea why gnome wont let me add icons to the panel?  Just started happening out of the blue.
<aikInsaan> brewster, it updates your mercurial repository files to the latest rev
<Mandrew> ibm_, ill be running it from a usb-stick 16 gb
<KM0201> adam_: i have a forum account, but.. i don't post there to often... (i prefer helping "live" here in the channel) i probably have less 100 posts there
<afeijo> iceroot, something like that
<iceroot> afeijo: if they are not the same, dd is the wrong way
<adam_> KM0201, you mean the direct functionality in ubuntu to create a startup cd ?
<afeijo> ouch
<brewster> aikInsaan: what is the actual command?
<brewster> i can't remember what it was
<aikInsaan> brewster, actual command to...?
<iceroot> afeijo: easily spoken, dd is cling your drive/partitions with the exact same size
<KM0201> adam_: ?..y ou went from asking me about the forums, to direct functionality oof ubuntu to create a startup cd... you lost me
<iceroot> afeijo: cloning
<brewster> update something you already have
<adam_> KM0201, sorry :( nickname mistake
<KM0201> adam_: well thats a relief, i was lost
<adam_> Mandrew,  you mean the direct functionality in ubuntu to create a startup cd ?
<aikInsaan> brewster, that's exactly the command        'hg update'
<aikInsaan> brewster, unless you are trying to achieve something different
<brewster> ok ty
<ibm_> Mandrew,  have a look at Remastersys.............it will create the ISO on your HD    then you can Burn a CD/DVD  or use what ever program you wish to place it on a USB stick
<KM0201> !remaster | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<adam_> KM0201, ok i said i was looking for the people managing the ubuntuforums to ask them why now you have to login to see posts
<aikInsaan> brewster, np...give #mercurial a shout if stuck
<Mandrew> adam_, yea that one too, i wonder it that software will be able to do the job too
<KM0201> adam_: dunno, i'm sure they have their reasons though..
<boson12> how may I connect to an external monitor/tv using a vga cable
<zonyl> ah.. Killed gnome, reloaded and all is better now. Odd bug
<adam_> Mandrew, i think it is only a startup disk in case grub is lost a sort of backup
<boson12> the tv does not detect my computer
<funnyfingers> the netboot for ubuntu 11.04 doesn't detect the NIC of a domU.  Works fine with the debian installer though.
<adam_> KM0201, i suppose they have their reason so never mind i'll try to post directly on the forum to know more
<boson12> how can I connect to an external monitor
<Mandrew> ok tnx for the help adam_ , ibm_  and KM0201
<Fsck-> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FIMO0eglEJA
<adam_> Mandrew, I was not really helpful but you are welcome
<Mandrew> but you were adam_
<Neoncamouflage> If I'm still running the Python 2.6.6 that came with Ubuntu 10.10 and I want to upgrade to 2.7, how would I do so? Just download 2.7 or what?
<Mandrew> i have learned something ;)
<iceroot> Neoncamouflage: have a look at the backports
<iceroot> !backports | Neoncamouflage
<ubottu> Neoncamouflage: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Neoncamouflage> Thank you
<Mandrew> if i do a backup on / ill get the /home as well, right?
<iceroot> Mandrew: depending how you do the backup and if /home is an extra partiton
<Mandrew> iceroot, i made a swap, / and a /home when i installed the distro and they are all on the same disk
<lawl> hey, why isn't pypy in the repos anymore?
<iceroot> Mandrew: but different partitions
<Mandrew> iceroot, sure
<iceroot> Mandrew: so its depending how to do the backup
<Mandrew> so i just do a backup on the / and one on the /home and ill be sett right?
<iceroot> Mandrew: 1. why need a backup of / 2. what tool you use for the backup?
<Mandrew> iceroot, i use  back in time
<iceroot> Mandrew: sorry dont know that tool
<Mandrew> iceroot, im going to fiddle with BURG to modify the grub
<Mandrew> iceroot, so if the shit hits the fan i want to be safe
<h00k> !language | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Mandrew> h00k, its a saying
<Guest79433> can anyone tell me a command for n900 to check disk?
<obeyance> Ok, Im back and needing some guidance here.
<Mandrew> h00k, its not swearing its a way of using the language
<Corey> !seen cain
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Corey> !seen maco
<h00k> Mandrew: its not welcome here :)
<Guest79433> a comand for debian
<Guest79433> fsck is not working
<yagoo> Guest10315, xyz10203456
<obeyance> Unity seems to be not working, my graphics driver says its activated but not currently in use and i can only work in the normal gnome enviroment.
<Neoncamouflage> I added the backport repository for 10.10, did apt-get update and upgrade, but it didn't update python. Are there further steps that I need to take?
<h00k> Guest79433: Are you using Debian?
<yagoo> Guest10315, wtf is a n900?
<obeyance> My issue started when i updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and tried to turn on Desktop Cube.
<Guest79433> the phone yes
<yagoo> Guest79433, ^
<Disguised> anyone use dwm that can answer a few questions
<h00k> Guest79433: you should check in #debian for debian support, this is the channel for ubuntu support
<dr_willis> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.8.2-3 (natty), package size 36 kB, installed size 180 kB
<dr_willis> a huge 180kB :)
 * inFernet is away: I'm busy
<Disguised> to change settings you change a c header file and recompile
<Pici> !away > inFernet
<ubottu> inFernet, please see my private message
<yagoo> dwm sux
<obeyance> I await patiently for someone to respond*
<yagoo> (says http://dwm.suckless.org/ is a suckful site :)
<Disguised> lol you got me
<afeijo> iceroot, do you know other cmd that could do what I need?
 * inFernet is back (gone 00:01:56)
<inFernet> sorry
<Disguised> i havent used it in over a year and am trying to force myself to remember how to get it how i like
<Disguised> but gnome is too much for this x40 without a trackpad
<Disguised> dwm fits it perfectly
<aa555> who was helping me earlier?
<aa555> i forget his username
<aa555> >.<
<yagoo> aa555, so it worked?
<aa555> yagoo: it worked.
<obeyance> I updated from 10.10 to 11.04 this morning. I tried to turn back on Desktop Cube and Rotate Desktop in compiz while in the newly updated unity environment. I screwed something up because evidently Unity and Cube dont work well together. I now can not use Unity, nor do i see a login option for unity. The graphics drivers i have installed for my Nvidia card (7900GS KO) are set to "Activated but not currently in use".
<aa555> windows 7 showed up as well, didnt try to load it though
<yagoo> aa555, register ur name so i can memoserv in case i go offline
<yagoo> aa555, /msg nickserv help register
<eoss> yahoo, im registered under this name
<eoss> yagoo*
<yagoo> oh
<obeyance> Someone, anyone, wanna help tackle this problem?
<Ademan> is there a utility that gives more useful information than 'file' does when using it on block devices? (I'd live for $AWESOMEUTIL /dev/sda1 to output ext3 )
<Random832> Ademan: file - < /dev/sda1
<obeyance> Is there another help channel?
<Random832> /dev/stdin: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data (mounted or unclean), UUID=1cb35a8e-52bc-4f40-9ed4-ce7f8cf62710
<smp4488> how can i see what driver is loaded for my touchscreen?
<dr_willis> obeyance:  the activated but not in use is a bug. run the nvidia-0settings tool and see if it says they are in use...
<Random832> Ademan: also blkid
<obeyance> run that in terminal?
<dr_willis> obeyance:  reset unity and compiz -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<dr_willis> from my delicious.com/dr_willis links   :)
<obeyance> I did the Gnome/Compiz one.
<obeyance> Didnt do anything.
<thephased> can anyone explain why I have no grub.cfg in ubuntu. Is it because I'm using a live usb? I'm trying to figure out how to add noacpi or acpi=off parameters to booting the kernel? I've gone through Ubuntu support docs and still can't figure out why grub.cfg isn't there. do i simply need to make one?
<dr_willis> obeyance:  make a new user - see if they have a similer issue
<obeyance> Made the screen flash but didnt make anything work.
<obeyance> IDK how to make a new user.
<dr_willis> obeyance:  'adduser billgates'
<obeyance> in terminal?
<dr_willis> err.. where else ? :)
<obeyance> shrug*
<pepee> hi. can someone update the gkrellm package? PLEASE
<Northernen> Natty boots into black screen. I can boot if I change "quiet splash" with "nomodeset", but then I'll only be able to use classic Gnome. Is there another way around ths
 * dr_willis has never figured where else  when people ask that... :)
<Northernen> is?
<dr_willis> Northernen:  once i install the actual nvidia drivers. i no longer need the nomodeset option
<dr_willis> Northernen:  and unity works.
<dr_willis> but that dosent do a lot of good on a live cd. :)
<Northernen> thephased, you set those paramaters in /etc/default/grub.
<dr_willis> obeyance:  so you used the command --> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<dr_willis> then    unity --reset
<thephased> oh ok. i was looking in /boot/grub
<thephased> ill check there thanks.
<obeyance> not unity but compiz and gnome
<obeyance> Sec, im in gnome classic right now.
<Northernen> dr_willis, I'm using ATI. I have installed the drivers. It sometimes boots correctly, and others times not.
<dr_willis> Northernen:  I dont even look at machines with ati any more. :) so cant help..
<cereal_> having an issue mounting a external hdd in fat 32 format. when i mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usb it gives a error "cant read superblock" ... any ideas?
<dr_willis> total Unity/compiz reset -> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Northernen> dr_willis, it came with my Acer laptop.
<dr_willis> total Unity/compiz reset -> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset && unity --reset-icons
<obeyance> dr_willis, I dont know how to log in with the new gnome/unity as i did on first restart.
<dr_willis> we should get that in a factoid and a link to -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<obeyance> All the options look like the previous versions (ie. 10.10, 10.04, 9.10)
<dr_willis> obeyance:  at gdm login, you enter the name, and select ubuntu from the menu.
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<obeyance> Right, but... All of them look the same.
<obeyance> Classic, Ubuntu, IceWM, all the same.
<obeyance> Unless im missing something.
<dr_willis> icewm gives you the same desktop?
<obeyance> yes
<dr_willis> You got somthing very wrong  then.
<obeyance> Ive been telling you guys lol.
<dr_willis> make a new user.. see if it works for them....
<obeyance> I can run any pretty things either.
<obeyance> I was going to check and see my FPS, but i cant get benchmark to work.
<dr_willis> if new user has the same issues - that points to a system problem.. if a new user works.. then its a user config issue
<obeyance> There is no option for extra effects either.
<dr_willis> you are worrying about effects.. when you could have deeper problems.. :)
<dr_willis> selecting icewm at the gdm login screen should give you a radically differnt 'desktop' :)
<pepee> so, how/who do I request package updates?
<dr_willis> pepee:  cant say ive ever seen one requested. :)
<dr_willis> most people track down a PPA.
<hwq001> creal_: You'll have to install the XFS utilities first - it should be 'apt-get install xfs_repair'
<pepee> dr_willis, no ppa for this one
<cereal_> wouldnt fsck.vfat work?
<dr_willis> cereal_:  try it.. but it may not work.. may make it worse..
<pepee> dr_willis, sometimes, there could be
<cereal_> =/ all i want is to format the hdd and make it mountable again. even if it means losing the data stored on it
<pepee> ... some major differences between versions
<dr_willis> cereal_:  format it and get rid of all the data?  that makes it easier then...
<dr_willis> cereal_: use fdisk, delete the partitons, remake them, reformat..
<cereal_> ok il try that
<Northernen> Is it possible to read extX partitions in Windows?
<dr_willis> cereal_:  but IF the  mbr/first blocks are bad.. it may not be reformatable.. You could 'try' to fix it via zeroing the drive out with dd.
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<dr_willis> Northernen:  in some cases - yes. :)
<s_d_s_d_s> woot
<s_d_s_d_s> hi
<s_d_s_d_s> #ubuntu has 1000+ ppl
<s_d_s_d_s> wow
<dr_willis> s_d_s_d_s:  its a slow day/night
<Guest51695> sigh
<s_d_s_d_s> ;\
<dr_willis> come in on release day - to see 3000+
<s_d_s_d_s> 1457
<Guest51695> Dr-Willis, This is obeyance. The issue is purely a user setting it seems because i am on the 11.04 desktop environment now with "billgates" =p
<Northernen> dr_willis, 'some'?
<neonflx> can i change unity defaults, just don't like it want to go back to the old interface
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  well you could nuke all your problem users settings then. :)  or to be safer. move all the varios .gnome* and .config* dirs to some Subdir.
<dr_willis> !classic | neonflx
<ubottu> neonflx: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<neonflx> thanks
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  you may need to use a file manager and root, to get to the problem users files..
<neonflx> unity is not for me
<Guest51695> Which is the easiest?
<EmpoyLayaw> Hi folks! Are there any good alternatives to Audacity to date?
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  depends on what you want to do..
<Guest51695> Well, as long as it doesnt effect any driver updates or minor software installs... I would like to go back to defaults.
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  you could just cd into the problem /home/username  and do a sudo mkdir BACKUPS    then sudo mv .* BACKUPS
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  users home dirs files should never affect those things...
<dr_willis> system stuff .. vs  .. user stuff. :)
<Guest51695> k so nuking would be easy and fast?
<Guest51695> Or would moving the files as backups be quicker?
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  i do recall that (unsupported) ubuntu-tweak tool having some boxbuttons to reset gnome back to defaults.
<dr_willis> Moveing them, then logging in.. would reset back to defaults
<EmpoyLayaw> Hi folks! Are there any good alternatives to Audacity to date? Audacity got removed when I upgraded to Ubuntu 11
<dr_willis> then if you ever need them. they would be in 'BACKUPS'
<bkerensa> Please Help: My Update manager is borked it says I haven't checked for updates in 7 days and now a red exclaimation mark is on my gnome panel... I check daily and have all current updates!
<dr_willis> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.13-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2421 kB, installed size 6364 kB
<Guest51695> Hm
<dr_willis> its still in natty...
<stevezau> Hi, I need to upgrade
<Guest51695> Idk, i may be right there with neo on this one.'
<Guest51695> Unity may not be for me.
<aikInsaan> how do i change auto login in lubuntu?
<dr_willis> Unity will hopefully kill off that silly cube...
<Guest51695> It seems a bit like Google Chromium, a little to simple. I like lots of options =p.
<cypha> any shortcut to change the command I entered last?
<stevezau> Hi, I need to upgrade GnuTLS in natty 11.04 to a higher version as the current version has a bug.. any idea where i can get a .deb for this?
<cypha> so it doesn't replace the filename that follows?
<Guest51695> Well dr_willis  it did. Cause it screws up your system if you try to enable it =p
<jaith> can anyone tell me how to determine which packages that I have installed are *main* and which are *universe*
<dr_willis> cypha:  you mean in a bash terminal?
<cypha> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> cypha:  bash has a very full featured 'history'  functions..
<Guest51695> Where do i find my filesystem on here?
<dr_willis> ive barely used 1/20th of the features of the bash history stuff
<EmpoyLayaw> dr_willis it is still in natty? when I use software center it says there are dependent libraries that need to be installed
<dr_willis> ie: !! -> redo last command,, then it gets more complex from there.
<cypha> dr_willis, cool, I'll look into it, thanks
<dr_willis> EmpoyLayaw:  try a apt-get update, then upgradem and try reinstalling it..
<dr_willis> http://www.talug.org/events/20030709/cmdline_history.html     Using Bash History
<EmpoyLayaw> ok... i'll have to learn that command line thing, thanks for the tip
<dr_willis> thats just a few things to do with bash hiustory
<dr_willis> http://www.catonmat.net/download/bash-history-cheat-sheet.pdf
<dr_willis> http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history/
<dr_willis> There we go. :) that should covery most of bash history
<Guest51695> dr_willis, Do you have a bookmark for backing up user files?
<helloicanseeu> hi, how to set dpms for secondary monitor in dual monitor setup?
<helloicanseeu> hi, how to set dpms for secondary monitor in dual monitor setup?
<Guest51695> it says someone is using my nickname? Obeyance?
<Guest51695> Im pretty much the only person in the world that uses that name.
<Guest51695> =(
<rww> Guest51695: ask #freenode
<dunbar> do you have it registered?
<Guest51695> No, but i was just in here with it 5 min ago.
<helloicanseeu> hi, how to set dpms for secondary monitor in dual monitor setup?
<helloicanseeu> #ubuntu-beginners
<Northernen> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<b0nghitter> i have VLC playing my logitec quick cam, but the video is all weird. it's using v4l2, what can i use to change the contrast etc? using lucid, thanks
<Guest51695> Sigh.
<no-name-> anybody else having trouble with kega fusion? I open it and i just get a window with blank(black) screen
<Guest51695> CD /home/username says no such dir.
<Guest51695> Now im stuck in desktop cause i can .. or ls or cd out of it.
<Guest51695> =(
<th0r> b0nghitter: vlc has all those settings
<Guest51695> fl
<xangua> Guest51695: is your username......username¿
<Guest51695> fml
<Guest51695> no
<b0nghitter> th0r im streaming to my desktop, so i cant change them in real time inside vlc
<Guest51695> and i didnt put username i put my username
<b0nghitter> i dont think?
<xangua> Guest51695: then do it
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  just copy them somewhere..
<dr_willis> Guest51695:  you use your acutal username.. not 'username'
<Guest51695> i know
<Guest51695> i did
<thephased> If I install Ubuntu 10.04 and choose to install updates, will any of those updates include a kernel update?
<dr_willis> use tab completion and double check whats in home..
<Guest51695> Thats what i said ^^
<Guest51695> <Guest51695> and i didnt put username i put my username
<dr_willis> Now is when knowing some bash basics would come in handy. :)
<xangua> thephased: if you mean a major version release, no
<thephased> I'm having problems with the kernel in 11.04
<thephased> so I want to try 10.04
<dr_willis> good night all.. bed time for the Dr.
<Guest51695> 10.04 is cool.
<th0r> b0nghitter: are you using vlc on the desktop?
<KM0201> thephased: why do you think using10.04 will resolve the problem?
<Guest51695> 11.04 has given me 12 hours of problems so far.
<KM0201> Guest51695: most problems w/ 11.04, are unity related, not kernel related...
<nocilis> hey, I don't suppose anyone would happen to know how to pipe output from stdout to espeak in such a way that the output will still be displayed but espeak will read it
<Guest51695> I know
<Guest51695> Thast what im having problems with
<b0nghitter> th0r: vlc on both the ubuntu lucid server, and my xp desktop
<KM0201> Guest51695: so your problem is pretty irrelevant to his.
<Guest51695> Need to reset my user settings because its screwed up bad on my SU
<thephased> KM0201: I'm getting "net: registered protocol family 1"
<thephased> every time i boot
<th0r> b0nghitter: Tools-Effects and Filters the Video Effects tab
<Guest51695> Er, all i saw was him saying "I want to try 10.04 now"
<KM0201> Guest51695: why were you using su anyway?
<Guest51695> so i made a comment.
<b0nghitter> th0r: cool ty i'll try
<Guest51695> Um.
<KM0201> Guest51695: then you should have read his whole comment.. he wants to try 10.04, becuase 11.04 is having kernel issues,  so i asked, why does he think 10.04 will fix the prob.
<Guest51695> I guess its SU, i dunno... It was the only user i could log in under.
<Guest51695> Is that not the same as "Admin" on winblows?
<thephased> KM0201: doesn't 10.04 have an earlier kernel version?
<KM0201> Guest51695: not really.
<dsnyders> ncolis, there is a tee command that pipes an input stream to two output streams
<KM0201> thephased: yes, but.. i'm trying to understand why you think you won't have this problem in an earlier kernel, thats all.. i'm not saying you won't, just trying to figure out your reasoning
<nocilis> dsnyders looking into that, thanks
<thephased> It doesn't hurt to try. Process of elimination
<sgo11> hi, do anyone know how to remove a group in empathy (msn protocol). I tried many ways, it's still present in Edit Contact button after removal. thanks.
<thephased> I've searched all around the web for what "net: registered protocol family 1"
<thephased> actually means
<thephased> everyone says to just boot acpi=off or maxcpus=1
<Guest51695> Ok, but plz KM0201 dont brake the so far unblemished sanctity of this room for me... Most linux distro people i have met over the years are always uppity, rude and have a god complex. This one has been very nice and helpful. Dont be a dick and ruin it plz =(
<KM0201> thephased: ok, thinking about this logically, since kernels to to "progress" rather than "regress"... why would you think it would work better in an earlier kernel, than a current one?... if anything, you would want to go to a newer one.
<yagoo> dsnyders, ls -la | tee logging.txt .. and ls -la still displays
<yagoo> nocilis, ls -la | tee logging.txt .. and ls -la still displays
<U236Willy> Why can I go to my applications and select 'gtkpod' and it starts right up, However, neither Synaptic, dpkg, or apt-get remove see it as installed.  2nd quest.... how do i get rid of it.. I'd like to 'think' about compiling a new version.
<KM0201> Guest51695: if you think i was being a dick, then that just shows your misunderstanding of what i said.
<Northernen> How can one view .vmw and similar files in Linux?
<nocilis> yagoo any way to redirect to two pipes?
<DanaG> "registered protocol family" is an insignificant message.
<Guest51695> You can be a dick without knowing your a dick. Just sayin =p
<thephased> KM0201: Yeah kernels progress. Someone recommended me to try an earlier version
<DanaG> thephased: what's the actual problem?
<nocilis> or pipe the output but don't block it from showing yagoo
<KM0201> Guest51695: guess the same thing applies to being clueless, huh?
<DanaG> Is it booting to there and then hanging?
<KM0201> DanaG: thats what i've been trying to get out of him.
<Guest51695> Oh im clueless... I have been using ubuntu for a whole maybe 2 weeks.
<thephased> yeah DanaG, just hangs
<DanaG> Ah.
<thephased> can i make it bypass the hang?
<thephased> if i hit a key it will still boot
<thephased> performance wise there isn't a problem with 11.04 for me
<DanaG> try booting with "ignore_loglevel debug" instead of "quiet splash"?
<kondores> can someone msg me in private window? just for test
<KM0201> thephased: so if you hit a key, it bypasses the error, and continues booting?
<thephased> yes at least for amd64
<Northernen> How can one view .vmw and similar files in Linux?
<thephased> ill try that DanaG: thanks
<KM0201> Guest51695: that simply proves my point
<kondores> tnx KM0201 :)
<almoxarife> Northernen: what kind of file is it?
<KM0201> kondores: np.. :)
<xangua> Northernen: install restricted-extras or VLC
<thephased> DanaG, if i boot without queit splash will that get rid of the splash screen all together?
<DanaG> yeah.
<nocilis> kk i'll try to figure it out later
<DanaG> And "ignore_loglevel debug" makes sure it'll show all messages.
<dsnyders> nocilis, I came in mid-thread.  what are you trying to acomplish
<Northernen> xangua, VLC doesn't work.
<Northernen> almoxarife, .mss2
<thephased> oh so it won't make it stop hanging then DanaG?
<xangua> Northernen: sorry , i though  windowsmediavideo :S
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> how does one delete a read only file
<sam555> i tried sudo rm <name of file>
<sam555> and it wouldn't delete
<xangua> Northernen: google says is a vmware file
<DanaG> thephased: who knows... it might help the hang, but even if it doesn't, it'll let you see what it's doing before the hang.
<dsnyders> sam555, mark it as writeable, then delete it.
<thephased> oh alright
<churly> hey guys, I'm curious what characters are possible when setting my local machines hostname.  letters of course, numbers I'm sure, but what else in the way of symbols?
<sam555> thephased: gotcha!! thanks!
<Northernen> xangua, what is a VMware file?
<thephased> wrong guy i think sam555
<KM0201> churly: pretty sure numbers, letters, and -
<sam555> woops
<sam555> i mean thanks dsnyders!
<churly> KM0201: just the dash huh?  great to know, thanks
<U236Willy> How do i remove a program that dpkg, and Synaptic says is not installed?
<KM0201> churly: not saying "just the dash" i just know it *accepts* a dahs.
<KM0201> *dash
<th0r> U236Willy: how did you install it?
<dsnyders> sam555, you may need to look into the chmod command to adjust the file.
<Northernen> U236Willy, installed from source?
<churly> KM0201: ok, thanks for clarifying.
<KM0201> churly: in otherwords, it may very well accept other characters, i'm just not really sure.
<U236Willy> i'm not sure
<sam555> dsnyders: gotcha
<Guest51695> But i pick up quick and my CST knowledge helps out a bit*
<Guest51695> Forgot to hit enter before i walked out of the room =p
<Northernen> sam555, chmod +w nameoffile. Then rm it.
<U236Willy> i upgraded to 11.04 and I'm not sure how i added it in a previous vers.
<xangua> Northernen: ok my google-fu sucks at the moment :S ignore all i said
<sam555> dsnyders: and Northernen i renamed it to something simple, did chmod and the rm and it worked!
<sam555> thanks again!
<dsnyders> np
<Northernen> sam555, no need to rename it. Linux have tab completion!
<U236Willy> The program shows up in 'Applications' and loads but synaptic, dpkg and apt-get remove can't remove what they say doesn't exist.
<sam555> Northernen: i know, but it wasn't working and I think that was part of why I was having issues with the deletion in the first place
<obeyance> Oh haha
<Northernen> xangua, back to plan Z then. Install Win7 through VMware and watch the movies there.
<sgo11> Is there a channel for empathy? thanks.
<obeyance> I didnt know it did this!
<cereal_> dr_willis: just making sure i don't mess this up. so fdisk brings up this warning http://pastebin.com/FVN8dMxB should i continue?
<obeyance> if you switch users on this OS it keeps you signed on to the Internet. Cool
<sgo11> empathy is just stupid. unbelievable stupid. it can add groups, but can not remove groups....
<shino__> hi, can i ask about hardware here?
<dsnyders> shino__, probably.
<dsnyders> shino__, you may be directed to a more appropriate chat group though.
<adurodea> shino__: what about hardware
<shino__> ok... i got a ddr3 motherboard
<ministerdude> sudo wtf to get the latest FF?
<xangua>  /join hardware shino__
<shino__> ok
<xangua> !fx5 | ministerdude
<ubottu> ministerdude: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<shino__> thanks xangua
<xangua> #hardare *
<obeyance> sgoll: Im not a tech, but i understand where your coming from. I wish i could remove users or block them... or something. But im fairly certain that Empathy just pulls packet info from the IM services server and they wont allow it to make changes to anything. That or the program itself is a very simple one.
<ministerdude> is 11.5 still beta?
<xangua> grr my hands sucks ths night :S
<Gracenotes> hey, quick question. is there a way to add an apt deb archive, i.e. use both /var/cache/apt/archive and some other location on the filesystem?
<Gracenotes> failing that, I can just copy things over and symlink
<xxoxx> hi is there a way to find out which package a particular binary belongs to?
<Gracenotes> try apt-file
<xxoxx> thanks
<Gracenotes> or googling :)
<sgo11> obeyance, Empathy should be able to make changes. eg: I can add groups in empathy. I am just trying to remove the group which is added by empathy. failed.
<cereal_> anyone else have any input on how i should format the drive?
<jaith> can anyone tell me how to determine which packages that I have installed are *main* and which are *universe*
<Northernen> jaith, Synaptic is probably your best bet.
<jaith> actually, can anyone even see what I'm writing here?
<sgo11> maybe I should switch back to pidgin.
<jaith> i don't have any gui for this particular machine, it' s running on amazon ec2
<jaith> Northernen: is that available via command line?
<Northernen> jaith, Synaptic? I doubt it.
<Gracenotes> jaith: try dpkg -l
<obeyance> Can someone help me out and explain where the user files i need to set as backups and move from the home/user folder to reset my UI?
<jaith> Gracenotes: i have tried dpkg -l but this doesn't indicate universe or main
<Gracenotes> ..or -s is probably friendlier? dunno >.>
<obeyance> Dr willis said it to me... but its since gone past the text buffer.
<Gracenotes> hm no, doesn't work
<adurodea> obeyance: probably the .<yourguihere> files
<Gracenotes> jaith: I've found that info *somewhere* in the past. hmmmm
<obeyance> I dont see anything like that.
<jaith> Gracenotes:  would love to a) assess my installed packages and b) determine whether pkgs to-be-installed are in universe or main
<liz-90> hi
<jaith> Gracenotes:  i'm trying to harden a server.  it came with universe enabled in sources.list (instantiated in EC2 from an image)
<liz-90> can anybody help me?
<jaith> liz-90: just pop the question
<Gracenotes> jaith: hm. apt-cache shows the unique filename
<Gracenotes> of a package
<Gracenotes> Filename: pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_10.3.181.34ubuntu0.11.04.1_amd64.deb
<Gracenotes> Filename: pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.7.4p4-5ubuntu7.1_amd64.deb
<Gracenotes> Filename: pool/partner/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-jdk_6.26-1natty1_amd64.deb
<Gracenotes> dunno if that can be harvested consistently
<jaith> Gracenotes: hmmmmm....perhaps in combination with dpkg -l......
<Gracenotes> what I remember using before was more low-level, but, I do these things on a need-to-know basis :)
<jaith> what is the term for main/restricted/universe/multiverse ?
<Gracenotes> so apt-cache dump shows *everything*
<jaith> Gracenotes: yeah wow holey moley
<U236Willy> you can harvest them all with apt-cache dump
<Gracenotes> except, that is, install status, but you can get all installed packages through some command which.. is easy to google.
<U236Willy> oop
<jaith> dpkg -l is the command
<Gracenotes> aah. forgot you can use that without an argument :)
<U236Willy> What do you do if dpkg doesn't list a package via -l but loads from your application menu?
<jaith> dpkg --get-selections also interesting
<th0r> U236Willy: if you can't tell us how you installed the software we will not be able to tell you how to remove it
<Gracenotes> uggh. I'm getting this error with apt-get
<jrib> U236Willy: be more specific
<LonelyDreamer> good evening. I'm having problems w/Ubuntu system maintenance. I know how to access FSlint, but it does not tell me what to do with the information I get.
<U236Willy> th0r: I'd assume since it's gtkpod 1.0.0 which is in the repositories for Ubuntu... I'd say i must have used either synaptic or apt-get install
<Gracenotes> Setting up python-gmenu (2.30.5-0ubuntu3) ...
<Gracenotes> eval: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<adubz> does apache2 on ubuntu have module support out of box
<Gracenotes> I assume it tried to do some hacky parsing and didn't get the format it was anticipating
<th0r> U236Willy: then reinstall it, which will put it in synpatic. After that you can remove it via synaptic
<U236Willy> I did that
<U236Willy> didn't work
<obeyance> (<unknown>:4722): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_bus_watch_name: assertion `g_dbus_is_name (name)' failed
<obeyance> (<unknown>:4722): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_connection_register_object: assertion `object_path != NULL && g_variant_is_object_path (object_path)' failed
<smw> jaith, you want #ubuntu-server
<obeyance> Is this bad?
<obeyance> I reset unity via Unity --reset
<obeyance> And thats what it stopped at.
<Gracenotes> dbus is so painful :/
<Gracenotes> and fragile :\
<Gracenotes> it's nice that it works at all :/
<LonelyDreamer> FSlint/system maintenance assistance
<jaith> smw: thanks
<U236Willy> hmmm... i suppose i could pipe apt-cache dump through grep with 'pod' and see what shows up..
<Gracenotes> oh lol
<Gracenotes> I figured out the problem
<Gracenotes> I have the terrible crime of -H in my GREP_OPTIONS
<LonelyDreamer> Anyone able to help with FSlint system maintenance? If i've gotten a reply, I haven't seen it.
<Gracenotes> if you're gonna be relying on grep for parsing stuff, for god's sakes, get the options right
<Gracenotes> woo. fixed.
<pietro10> Hi. I'm trying to browse this Mac HDD I have here, but I'm getting "Permission denied" in my home directories's subdirectories. Mount reports: "/dev/sdc2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)" What's going on and how do I fix it? THanks
<xiaq> pietro10: How did you mount that Mac HDD?
<pietro10> I put it in an enclosure and plugged it in; Ubuntu moutned automatically
<LonelyDreamer> Thank you very much
<Gracenotes> :/ not sure what fslint is
<xiaq> Gracenotes: LonelyDreamer has left...
<Gracenotes> yeah. he came and left.
<Gracenotes> there is a world, or at least an irc channel, where people know about fslint
<xiaq> pietro10: You're getting "Permission denied" in your home directory?
<pietro10> on directories like Documents, Music
<pietro10> I can get to the files that are immediately in the home directory
<pietro10> and in subdirectories I made
<xiaq> pietro10: But... shouldn't home directory be at /home
<Gracenotes> pietro10: if you ls -ld Documents, what permissions do you see?
<pietro10> drwx------ 1 501 501 174 2011-06-07 10:46 Documents/
<pietro10> huh; that's odd
<Gracenotes> ah
<xiaq> pietro10: Something's gone wrong with the uid
<Gracenotes> 501 has some meaning on whatever machine you made that directory one :)
<Gracenotes> *on
<pietro10> wouldn't another OS just ignore the first OS's user permissions?
<Gracenotes> here, it doesn't. so you can chroot, or browse as root
<Gracenotes> chroot is probably a bad idea if it's a mac, so nevermind
<xiaq> pietro10: No, uid and gid remains
<pietro10> oh
<pietro10> eh
<Gracenotes> pietro10: and furthermore, if you make stuff under linux, it will have your local uid attached
<xiaq> pietro10: I know... you mean the home at your Mac not Ubuntu
<pietro10> Gracenotes: yeah; but I was only interested in getting stuff out
<xiaq> pietro10: Run sudo nautilus
<pietro10> when I can get a system on my Mac's new HDD I should make a disk image of this one
<Guest77943> i just installed ubuntu 11.04.  i seem to have lost the ability to buffer YouTube videos into /tmp.
<pietro10> xiaq: yes; that's what I was thinking; but I'm going to use sudo sh because I want to run grep to find something
<pietro10> but thanks
<Guest77943> does anyone know how to get it back or where they're going now?
<xiaq> pietro10: My preferred solution is to make the uid's on multiple machines match each other and do `chown -R /your/home/directory`
<Gracenotes> pietro10: rsync has special options for preserving.. most file metadata
<tameable> does Ubuntu have remote boot recovery ?
<LonelyDreamer> Can anyone see this?
<xiaq> LonelyDreamer: Haha guy you come again
<lstarnes> LonelyDreamer: hello
<Gracenotes> pietro10: perhaps you can remount with the options uid=501,gid=501
<lstarnes> LonelyDreamer: yes, I can see it
<LonelyDreamer> All right, so you could see me and I was being ignored. TY. Have a good night
<xiaq> Gracenotes: Looks fancy!
<pietro10> Gracenotes: later then; I'm only looking for one particular file that willl be copied to a flash drive anyway
<pietro10> thanks
<pietro10> something's wrong with his connection, I presume
<xiaq> Poor LonelyDreamer...
<Gracenotes> looks something like mount /media/Macintosh -t hfsplus -o remount,rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=501,gid=501
<Gracenotes> ...something like that. might need tweaking.
<pete_> hello
<Gracenotes> and it'll probably only help with writing, not reading
<Gracenotes> >.>
<pete_> lol
<xiaq> pete_: Hello
<pete_> how are you
<pete_> this is the first time ive used true irc chat
<Gracenotes> we are swell. only swell people are allowed in this channel.
<pete_> im unsure how it just kind of put me in this room by default, but ok! haha
<pete_> cool beans grace.
<pete_> this laptop was not mine originally, it was inherited
<Gracenotes> I see you are using smuxi
<Gracenotes> I have not heard of it >.>
<pete_> so i reghosted with ubuntu linux maverick meerkat
<pete_> lol me either, but it works
<Gracenotes> I went with chatzilla for a long time, but now I'm using irssi over screen and it has not been disappoint.
<Gracenotes> anywho. there are nice channels on freenode. try to find them all :o
<pete_> chatzilla thats been around a while i reckon
<JoAnneThrax> There're a boatload of Linux IRC clients.
<pete_> yeah
 * JoAnneThrax has just been sticking to XChat.
<Gracenotes> heck, I wrote one once
<pete_> yeah, i am quite a irc newbie
<pete_> so bear with me
<xiaq> pete_: Me too ;)
<JoAnneThrax> I used IRCII from about 1991 to 2001
<pete_> but i have used irc styled java chats extensively
<pete_> paintball ones mainly
<pete_> anyone have an idea how i ended up here by default?
<pete_> could it be the previous owner of this laptop set it?
<pete_> because his name is prominently displayed, an apparent channel name i presume
<xiaq> pete_: Quite likely...
<pete_> ah
<pete_> cuz his name was nick and the header says nickserv
<obeyance> What is zeitgeist for?
<Snacknap> Hello everyone
<xiaq> obeyance: A desktop search engine
<xangua> and history too
<m0n> indexing service isn't it?
<xiaq> m0n: Yes
<m0n> :)
<pete_> hm
<xiaq> m0n: I think I meant indexing when I said search ;)
<pete_> gracenotes
<pete_> that handle sounds oddly familiar...
<xiaq> pete_: Try tab completion for other's nicks
<pete_> ohhh
<pete_> there we go
<pete_> coincidence
<pete_> nickserv
<FloodBot1> pete_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pete_> is to change nickname, not a reference to his name.
<pete_> haha IM LEARNING. w00t
<xiaq> pete_: Just enter "xi" and hit Tab you'll see my name plus a ":" or ","
<pete_> hm?
<pete_> ah ok
<pete_> now its all beginning to make sense
<m0n> so i've been having issues with my bluetooth on my Toshiba NB550D. I've found a "fix" for it, but the fix doesn't seem to stay. The issue is the toshiba folk have decided to change the id on the bluetooth module. So rather than be presented with an AR3011, it's being presented as a toshiba_bluetooth device.
<pete_> back in some semi familiar territory now
 * pete_ is a happy camper now. ^_^
<m0n> Any way of actually making the change permanent so that the bluetooth module loads the ath3k drivers all the time?
<xiaq> m0n: How do you change it temporarily?
<smp4488> is there a way to start chromium fullscreen from the cli?
<jaith> Gracenotes:  i think I'm getting close
<jaith> Gracenotes: dpkg --get-selections | grep -oE '^[a-z\-]*\s'
<jaith> need to pipe out put of that list of packages into "apt-cache policy"
<m0n> kill all bluetooth processes, rmmod btusb, rmmod ath3k. echo "device id" > /sys/drivers/ath3k/new_id, then modprobe ath3k
<m0n> once i restart it picks up the bluetooth module, happily works. But as soon as i restart it does it again
<xiaq> m0n: A dirty quick fix is to put the commands in /etc/rc.local
<m0n> i don't like dirty :P
<xiaq> m0n: But it will work ;)
<m0n> can't you blacklist the device id from the toshiba_bluetooth module?
<xiaq> m0n: man modprobe.conf
<xiaq> m0n: haven't looked it up myself, not sure if that can be done
<Gracenotes> jaith: cool :o
<pete_> i have returned
<Gracenotes> jaith: though, some packages have numbers, [^\s] is possibly safer
<basic123> halooo
<obeyance> ah crapes
<m0n> thanks xiaq i'll have a look
<obeyance> My computers doing that Fullscreen bug again.
<jen_> hello
<adurodea> bastidrazor: hi
<xiaq> m0n: A little cleaner solution is to blacklist ath3k from automatic loading and load it manually in /etc/rc.local
<pete_> ^this
<jen_> can someone by chance help me install my wacom disk?
<m0n> hmmmmmmmmmmm it's just that the toshiba_bluetooth module is taking precedence over the ath3k module.
<obeyance> How do i fix it again? I remember turnning off the hardware acceleration from a youtube video then turning off and back on another setting then reenabling the hardware acceleration from the yt video again and accepting.
<m0n> as soon as the ath3k module is loaded it's detecting the card as per normal.
<yagoo> jen_, wacom disk? thought they only make digitizer
<obeyance> But i dont remember exactly.
<jen_> digitizer? sorry dont know
<m0n> so if i blacklist the toshiba_bluetooth module and force the ath3k module to load at start it SHOULD fix it right?
<KM0201> jen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<jen_> ok :D
<KM0201> doesn't look horribly difficult.
<jen_> heh you never know with me ^_^"
<KM0201> lol
<obeyance> KM0201,  Do you know the issue and remedy i speak of?
<KM0201> obeyance: i've not really been following this chat to much, was helping someone in another channel, lemme scroll up a bit.
<pete_> oki
<xiaq> m0n: Try it ;) I'm not having lots of kernel module problems so I'm in fact a newbie about that.
<obeyance> Its just right up there maybe a page up.
<jen_> will it matter what version of ubuntu I use?
<jaith> Gracenotes: dpkg --get-selections | grep -oE '^[\.a-z0-9\-]+\s' | wc -l
<xiaq> m0n: I guess it should.
<jaith> oops...drop the wc-l
<KM0201> obeyance: can't say i've ever dealt w/ that version before.
<a_> saddad
<jaith> Gracenotes: dpkg --get-selections | grep -oE '^[\.a-z0-9\-]+\s'
<a_> fdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddr
<KM0201> jen_: i would use "10.10 and newer".. since you're using something newer than 10.10.. :)
<obeyance> That version?
<obeyance> Do you know a different fix for the fullscreen video bug?
<obeyance> I googled this and forum lurked for a while before i finally came to this and asked a few days ago.
<obeyance> So im just for asking, maybe you coudl point me to an information point that i coudl search better though.
<jen_> ok well I have something better...who thinks Gimp is better than wacom? Ifins anyone in here has a wacom tablet
<Eber> Guys, is it possible to check which packages have upgrades but not install any of them with apt-get?
<hoshi411> anyone know how to remove text from a string of filenames?
<pete_> beasty
<pete_> do i know you?
<hoshi411> all my pics have the prefix thmb_ on the front
<jen_> anyone have a wacom tablet in here?
<hoshi411> I want to remove that prefix
<hoshi411> for example
<hoshi411> mv thmb_* .
<hoshi411> or something like that
<hoshi411> mv thmb_* ./
<xiaq> hoshi411: rename
<hoshi411> just want to remove the thmb_ prefix in their file names
<xiaq> hoshi411: rename 's/^thmb_//' *
<hoshi411> xiaq: wow that is really complicated....
<hoshi411> xiaq: there's no simpler way to do it with mv
<xiaq> hoshi411: Just regex...
<hoshi411> xiaq: regex is tricky
<robin0800> Eber, you can do sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade but answer no to install
<xiaq> hoshi411: I know in DOS you can ren thmb_* *
<hoshi411> xiaq: exactly. that's so simple
<hoshi411> xiaq: I can't mv thmb_* *
<xiaq> hoshi411: That's because mv cannot rename multiple files...
<xiaq> hoshi411: Also in *nix the wildcard expands in the shell
<xiaq> hoshi411: Say you have "thmb_a foo" in you PWD
<xiaq> `mv thmb_* *` would expand to `mv thmb_a foo thmb_a`
<xiaq> hoshi411: That's incorrect of course
<xiaq> hoshi411: Behavior of wildcards is up to the shell
<xiaq> hoshi411: However in the DOS case the `ren` commands gives the wildcard a new meaning
<em> ./w 3
<xiaq> hoshi411: One could implement a DOS-like ren command in Linux
<hoshi411> xiaq: thank you I think I understand now
<xiaq> hoshi411: But then you'll have to type `ren 'thmb_*' '*'` to prevent the shell from expanding the *
<xiaq> hoshi411: You're welcome ;)
<hoshi411> xiaq: looks like I need some kind of rename app or script if I wanna do this myself in the future
<xiaq> hoshi411: rename is just fine though the regex looks bad
<smp4488> how do i configure x to launch a custom session i have in /usr/share/xsessions?
<hoshi411> im pretty good with the terminal but not good with regex. I have always struggled with it
<hoshi411> xiaq: by the way . your regex command did not work for some reason O_o
<hoshi411> it executed in the terminal without any errors but my files have not been renamed O_0
<xiaq> hoshi411: Hmm... let me see
<hoshi411> xiaq: dont worry about it.  I will search for a renaming utility
<hoshi411> I have to be able to do this myself in the future
<hoshi411> I am just doing this for learning purpose mostly
<hoshi411> but I do actually need to rename these files
<xiaq> hoshi411: Alright but I guess you'll end up with rename :)
<artyom> quit
<dli> hoshi411, you want to rename thmb_* to * ?
<obeyance> I fixxed it XM.
<hoshi411> dli: yes
<themonkeymixer> anybody having probs with banshee and 20k + media  library
<dli> hoshi411, try perl-rename 'thmb_' '' *
<hoshi411> dli: I want to get rid of the suffix on my files
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: You mean prefix?
<hoshi411> jordan: yes prefix
<dli> hoshi411, or, for f in *;do mv "${f}" "$(echo $f|sed 's/^thmb_//')"
<hoshi411> I want to get rid of a prefix
<xiaq> dli: I remember rename is perl-rename in Ubuntu right?
<lucas49> how i remove aditional language from natty?
<lucas49> i only use pt_BR
<hoshi411> dli xiax thanks
<dli> xiaq, yes, perl-rename is handy with regex
<kn100-nosound> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 (elementary os) and for some reason my sound doesn't work. It worked fine a few hours ago, and it's been known to stop working in ubuntu a few times before but a reboot generally fixed it, now it's not working at all
<xiaq> lucas49: aptitude search "~i language-"
<kn100-nosound> can anyone suggest anything
<dli> lucas49, try localepurge, sudo apt-get install localepurge
<lucas49> ok, i'll try
<dli> hoshi411, also, some GUI file manager can do batch rename
<Rei`ZzZz> kn100-nosound: Can only suggest replacing pulseaudio with esound
<Rei`ZzZz> pulseaudio has ALWAYS been a nightmare for me
<dli> kn100-nosound, my wild guess, pulseaudio trouble
<Gracenotes> rename is perl-rename?
<th0r> hoshi411: thunar, the xfce file manager, has a bulk rename that I think is a standalone app
<Gracenotes> I've always used it at rename :P
<hoshi411> dli: yes I've opted to install pyrenamer
<xiaq> th0r: yes
<kn100-nosound> dli, Rei`ZzZz heh, this is why everyone rides on pulseaudio...
<mynotes> which wkhtmltopdf
<mynotes> /home/dennis/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-head@rails1.9.2/bin/wkhtmltopdf .how to uninstall wkhtml?
<Gracenotes> now, the one irritating thing is ack being at ack-grep, so, alias'd that one away
<kn100-nosound> I would upgrade to natty but I love elementary too much
<Rei`ZzZz> I havent used Linux for ages
<Rei`ZzZz> Spend most of my time on OpenBSD and NetBSD these days
<Rei`ZzZz> o/ anyway, must sleep
<Rei`ZzZz> Recommend upgrading though
<joeseph> So, If I set my ubuntu server to a static IP address, can I still access it by server name?
<PythonPup> joeseph, That depend on whether your dns or hosts has the static IP and the hostname.
<dli> joeseph, another less graceful manor would be /etc/hosts
<joeseph> So, do routers generally work as local DNS servers?
<PythonPup> joeseph, yes, generally
<joeseph> PythonPup: Hmm.  Okay.  Some protocols are letting me use the server name and others aren't… Guess I'll look at some router configuration stuff...
<hoshi411> all the rename utilities I found only rename visible files O_o
<hoshi411> nevermind
<bullgard4> [Natty] The DEB program package »wodim« is installed. Why does '~$ which wodim' produce no output?
<thephased> can i safely rename the "ubuntu" live session account to something else?
<Northernen> I'm trying to run a dual-monitor setup, with my laptop monitor being one of them. However, even though the external monitor supports up to 1900x1200, I can only choose up to 1024x768 resolution. How do I fix this?
<PythonPup> joeseph, go to a command prompt and type    nslookup name     That will tell you if your basic name resolution understands name, where name is the name of the machine with a static IP.
<PythonPup> bullgard4, The package name does not need to be the same as the executable inside it.
<deven_> startup take 5-7min to start ubuntu 11.04 any solution to solve this?
<PythonPup> Use synaptic, and look at the installed files in the wodim package, bullgard4
<Jordan_U> thephased: What are you trying to accomplish?
<deven_> plz help me
<bullgard4> PythonPup: I know that. Before I posted here, I already looked into synaptic and found that there is installed a file /usr/bin/wodim.
<bullgard4> PythonPup: So please answer my question.
<dli> deven_, can you check timestamp in syslog?
<chiapagringo> hello
<deven_> dli how to check that
<PythonPup> bullgard4, Perhaps /usr/bin is not on your path, or it is not marked as executable.
<dli> deven_, have a look at your syslog first
<bullgard4> thephased: I do not know a prcise answer. But I can recommend a workaround: Create a new user account.
<yshi> i'm using a 32" 1080p lcd tv as my display for a new computer i just build, can anyone help me get the display recognized as 32" instead of 37" so i can use full resolution?
<deven_> ok dli
<lucas49> i have executed localepurge, and removed some locales, but:http://i.imgur.com/48Nha.png
<lucas49> how i remove this chinese?
<Gnea> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaith> Gracenotes: dpkg --get-selections | grep -oE '^[+\.a-z0-9\-]+\s' | xargs apt-cache policy
<dli> deven_, maybe, /var/log/boot
<bullgard4> PythonPup: '~$ echo $PATH' includes /usr/bin/ .
<lucas49> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<thephased> did that. thanks bullgard4
<dli> lucas49, select your language environment to other
<yshi> using onboard video on ASUS P8Z68-V mobo
<lucas49> dli: how?
<dli> lucas49, if you use gdm etc, you can select language before login
<bullgard4> PythonPup: '~$ ls -al /usr/bin/wodim; -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 406016  2010-12-03 10:05 /ustr/bin/wodim'
<bullgard4> PythonPup: '~$ ls -al /usr/bin/wodim; -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 406016  2010-12-03 10:05 /usr/bin/wodim'
<wifiwoes> hello
<wifiwoes> can someone help me with q
<wifiwoes> wifi
<PythonPup> bullgard4, So, does it work if you run it by typing    /usr/bin/wodim
<wifiwoes> it wont connect to open q
<wifiwoes> widow
<wifiwoes> open wifi
<dli> wifiwoes, more details?
<danie655> is there a list of computer that ubuntu 11.04 has been tested on and work perfect off the bat
<bullgard4> PythonPup: '~$ /usr/bin/wodim; /usr/bin/wodim: No trace/wodim: No tracks specified. Need at least one. Usage: /usr/bin/wodim [options] track1...trackn; ...'
<PythonPup> bullgard4, and please do a   which -a wodim
<wifiwoes> dli,  low signal open wifi. itsees it and tries to connect but wont
<bullgard4> PythonPup: '~$ which -a wodim; /usr/bin/wodim.'
<dli> wifiwoes, after that, can you check messages in dmesg ?
<wifiwoes> think its Ubuntu with the issue cuz I'm on it with the phone right now
<wifiwoes> how do I open DS
<wifiwoes> AG
<wifiwoes> how do I open dsmsg?
<PythonPup> bullgard4, So which -a wodim shows it and which wodim does not.  I can't explain that.
<szal> what's that?
<mynotes> how do you check if wkhtmltopdf  working
<PythonPup> wifiwoes, just type dmesg at a terminal prompt
<dli> wifiwoes, open a terminal, type the command dmesg
<ooxi> hi, i have a server with two ip addresses (10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2) and i want to configure iptables to reject/drop all packages to port 1234 which do not address ip 10.0.0.1
<ooxi> how can i configure that?
<bullgard4> PythonPup: Thank you for your judgement.
<dli> ooxi, iptables -I INPUT -d ! 10.0.0.1 -d 1234 -p all -j DROP
<dli> ooxi, iptables -I INPUT -d ! 10.0.0.1 -dport 1234 -p all -j DROP
<ooxi> dli, thanks :-)
<thephased> quick question, i've been using a ubuntu live-usb. if i want to install ubuntu to my hd using my usb stick inside ubuntu itself, will it be a default OS install or will it include the changes I've made to the live-usb through persistence such as added drivers and user settings?
<danie655> is there a list of computer that ubuntu 11.04 has been tested on and work perfect off the bat
<bullgard4> PythonPup: Surprise! I did again '~$ which wodim'. Now it returns '/usr/bin/wodim'.
<PythonPup> danie655, Almost every computer I own would be on such a list.
<danie655> PythonPup, well on my dell vostro 1000 it wifi didnt work off the bat
<PythonPup> danie655, There is a list at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware.  wifi is  sometimes a weak spot, because some wifi vendors don't release enough information for drivers to be written.  It is generally easy to fix, though.
<PythonPup> danie655, Is wireless N important to you, or would wireless G suffice?
<dli> danie655, I will need kernel-3.0 to get my wifi card supported by kernel
<danie655> PythonPup, idk
<jen_> hey does anyone know how to get tinychat to work from ubuntu?
<PythonPup> danie655, There seems to be a binary, non-open driver for the Dell 1395 card which I believe you have.  If you can connect to the internet with a wired connection, you should be able to install and activate it.  Personally, I would get another NIC, since I only want hardware that uses open drivers, but that is my choice and you can make your own.
<PythonPup> danie655, connect with a wired ethernet connection, go to System/Administration/Hardware drivers and the rest should be obvious and it should work fine.
<jen_> anyone know how to fix this bug?
<jen_> not very important but I sure would like to fix it
<ObrienDave> sorry jen, don't know enough about linux to help
<PythonPup> jen_, you have not mentioned a bug that I can see a reference to.
<jen_> its ok ^_^ just wondered if anyone knew how to get rid of this dumb thing >:(
<Product_> Hello.
<jen_> reference? try getting on tinychat/roxas
<Product_> Anyone able to help me please ?
<jen_> err tinychat.com/roxas   I mean
<jen_> it will only let me have my mic but not my webcam, and my cam works just fine
<glebihan> Product_, just ask your question
<em> does anyone else notice that when you write something in openoffice.org and then export as pdf, when you print the pdf it's all very small?
<PythonPup> jen_ tinychat seems to be an obnoxious site that expects you to be slow enough to install Adobe Flash.  So, I guess the bug is their poor design.  I suggest wring them a note.
<Product_> Ok, I want to ask something that isn't ubuntu
<jen_> ok I shall! thats a good idea X_X why didnt I think of that??
<Product_> It's about CentOS, I even couldn't get help in CentOS section.
<glebihan> Product_, in that case you're probably in the wrong place...
<almoxarife> cent?
<Product_> Yes, but in CentOS I couldn't get the good help :(
<almoxarife> penny?
<Product_> They said something about -uname something like that, and dumped me.
<Product_> Onli akio helped me but now he is afk.
<Product_> It's very simple what I need :)
<Jordan_U> Product_: This channel only supports Ubuntu. Try ##linux.
<Armageddon> When a friend of mine boots the livecd to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu, she only gets a black screen
<Product_> :( Thanks
<nkh1> Hello, I have patch and googled how to using them, I can't figure out when should I use patch -p1 or -p0 etc. what is this number and depends on what!? :-/
<PythonPup> Armageddon, She may have a video card not compatible with the live CD.
<dli> Armageddon, try to boot with safe graphics option, F4?
<ObrienDave> i'm running live CD of Xubuntu
<Product_> Every channel I go to sends me to onother channel.
<Armageddon> I know that
<Product_> Thanks guys.
<Armageddon> dli, how do you get the menu bar ?
<PythonPup> Armageddon, Is her goal to install Ubuntu, or is she trying to demo it?
<Armageddon> I know all that, but she can't seem to be able to get the menu where she should enable that
<Armageddon> PythonPup, install it
<Armageddon> she used wubi for a long time and she wants to fix it on the hard drive properly now
<mcurran> Is there a way to ignore source packages for linux-image without removing deb src repos from sources.list?
<dli> Armageddon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mcurran> I have a script that does all my updates and was going to replace dist-upgrade or aptitude upgrade with "safe-upgrade" but wasn't sure if I'll get everything else except just linux-image.
<PythonPup> Armageddon, I suggest you have her download the alternate install CD.  I have used it on a variety of maches where the Live CD had problems.  You get the same OS, and the real Ubuntu is much more likely to support her video than the Live CD.
<nkh1> I have patch and googled how to using them, I can't figure out when should I use patch -p1 or -p0 etc. what is this number and depends on what!?
<Armageddon> PythonPup, alright
<m0n> Product_, i'm happy to help if i know anything about it... drop me a pm
<Product_> Thanks !!!
<Product_> Thanks very much !
<Armageddon> PythonPup, I'll check it out...
<Armageddon> thanks
<m0n> don't thank me yet.... i might not be able to help... lol
<nkh1> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<vivekimsit> Hii folks :)
<Product_> m0n I sent you a PM
<vivekimsit> Can i recover the data in ubuntu.?if yes then how?
<glebihan> nkh1, have you lokked at "man patch"
<dli> vivekimsit, elaborate
<vivekimsit> dli:actually i did shift+del accidently and want my data back now..is this possible?
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, What program were you running.  You need to tell us more.
<nkh1> glebihan: yes but not figured out yet :-"
<soulis77-SE> I got the following attempt in my access.log file: [20/Jul/2011:22:48:44 +0200] "GET //phpmyadmin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 3672 "-" "Made by ZmEu @ WhiteHat Team - www.whitehat.ro"
<vivekimsit> PythonPup:it was not program, it was just a simple directory..
<dli> vivekimsit, if not found in trashbin, no easy way to undelete
<soulis77-SE> In total 12 attempts. Should I care?
<somsip> soulis77-SE: If there is no file there, don't worry about it. They're just fishing for open files
<vivekimsit> dli: that is waht i want to know..can i do it?
<glebihan> nkh1, the role of the "-p" option" is explained in there : it is used to modify the names of the files in the patch, by removing a certain number of leading slashes
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, It was a program.  Maybe it was Nautilus.  Are you running Gnome or Unity?
<somsip> soulis77-SE: But that's a 200, so your phpMyAdmin is open. Consider .htpasswd in a sub dir off root
<dli> vivekimsit, remember unix doesn't rely on magic 'undelete', but the unix 101: backup
<nkh1> glebihan: Ow and that problem with repos fixed, the problem was with apt or dpkg itself , I had a new installation without formatting previous drive and the new installation recognized repos like file:/media/deb.... , ignoring but installing , the previous installation did not install any thing from there.
<glebihan> nkh1, -p0 keeps the full path, -p1 removes 1 leading slash, -p2 removes 2...
<nkh1> glebihan: Owwww Thanks !
<glebihan> nkh1, great
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: actually i am using ubuntu and it works on nautilus
<nkh1> glebihan: Seems I'm getting tired I catn't think much :|
<soulis77-SE> somsip: all other attempts are a 404. Is that good?
<nkh1> glebihan: should take a rest :-<
<nkh1> glebihan: Thanks again :)
<glebihan> nkh1, have a nice sleep then !
<glebihan> nkh1, you're welcome
<nkh1> glebihan: ;)
<PythonPup> OK, so you selected a file in nautilus and presses shift-Del to permanently delete it and then said yes.  Is that all what you did?
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, OK, so you selected a file in nautilus and presses shift-Del to permanently delete it and then said yes.  Is that all what you did?
<somsip> soulis77-SE: it's safer :) Aparently some people just fish for xposed files. So don't expose any
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: yes :(
<babu> what's the diff bn updating ubuntu 10.04 and upgrading to newer version
<soulis77-SE> somsip: yeah I got hacked with like 200 attempts one week ago. Not I tried making it safer but I'll add the .ht...   Thanks for the help.
<PythonPup> The simple answer is that you can't recover it at this point.  The real answer is that the data is likely on the hard drive and if it is valuable enough, it can be recovered.
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: yaa, i need to recover it somehow
<babu> when i updating , it updates all packages n when i 'm upgrading it installs newer pkg...tite?
<PythonPup> babu, un update just gets you the fixes for 10.04.  An upgrade takes you to 10.10, which is a newer version.
<somsip> soulis77-SE: I used to chmod 700 /var/www/tools and keep things  like phpMyAdmin in there, and only chomd 770 when I needed access. But I get the idea htpasswd is secure
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, Is your hard drive encrypted?  Mine are, so it is certainly possible.
<babu> PythonPup, i don't get you..... you mean there will be the diff in system env
<babu> babu:
<vivekimsit> PythonPup:no!
<PythonPup> babu, After an update, your version will still be 10.04.  Maybe it will be 10.04.2,, but it is still basically 10.04.  The kernel will still be 2.6.32. something.
<soulis77-SE> somsip: thanks, I'll consider that too. Will not be using the phpMyadmin when the site is finished so then I could chmod or "remove the virtual link".
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, If the data is really important.  power off the computer at once.  Don't shut down.  Power it off.  Then use a disk scanner which you run from a boot CD or boot USB disk and search the disk for the data.
<madhu> I have doubt on grub
<vivekimsit> madhu:ok
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: but that is possible only for the open files , i think ?
<PythonPup> Your question does not scan, vivekimsit
<lumos> hi if i have this line in a file and want to add multiple arguments how would i $fontPath = "";
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: probably there is not any sol. i think
<PythonPup> lumos, There is no answer for all programs.
<lumos> PythonPup, how would i find the answer depending on the program
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, It is not easy to recover deleted data.  I have done it.  If it is on the disk and worth the trouble, it can be retrieved.
<lumos> PythonPup, i want to add these 4 paths $fontPath = "";
<lumos> whoops
<lumos> /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/ ,
<lumos> /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1/
<lumos>  ,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/,
<lumos>  /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/
<FloodBot1> lumos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, But, it is a fair amount of work and something you need to research before proceeding.  But, if you truly think you might do it, it is imperitive that the mache be powered off.  The longer it runs, the more likely the data will be overwritten.  That space is marked as free now, and the OS may use it.
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: is there not any other way round because i have not the live CD
<lumos> PythonPup, plz help
<PythonPup> lumos, the issue is not the set of fonts.  It is what programs config file you are looking at.  You will need to research that program to see what it expects.
<lumos> PythonPup, thats fine, i just need to know the syntax
<lumos> i cant program
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, There is no simple way that I know of to accomplish what you want.  In the old DOS days with smaller drives, there was a way.  But, not today.
<lumos> vivekimsit, what are you trying to do
<lumos> i am curious
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: thknx for ur concern and support
<lumos> cmon PythonPup
<lumos> i heard you are really smart
<vivekimsit> PythonPup: i hv decided to do it now..can u tell me the detailed procedure?
<PythonPup> vivekimsit, No.  It would take more time than I have.  I hope I gave you enough info to start your research, though.
<lumos> PythonPup, what did he want to do
<PythonPup> He wants to recover deleted data from his hard drive.  Truly deleted, not just in the trash.
<PythonPup> Have a good night.
<andantino> does anyone ever have problems with ubuntu concerning headphones and speakers....sometimes when i pull my headphones out the speakers have no sound, other times my speakers will output while i have my headphones plugged in
<andantino> and once in a while it works like it should
<zosky> hi yall
<dli> andantino, I think it's probably hardware
<andantino> or hardware support more likely
<andantino> no problem on windows
<andantino> the odd thing is that it the problems are not consistent
<somsip> vivekimsit: I had success with this http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<zosky> we have an  8TB ubuntu 10.04 server w/ 10x1TB drives in mdadm (softWare) raid5. all that and we need more. some help please...the sweat spot ($/GB) is no longer 1TB drives. we would like to have 1 giant pool rather array1 for 1TB drives and array2 for 2TB drives... any suggestions, please ???
<TrentonAdams> I'm unable to change my language in System -> Administration -> Language support.  No matter how many times I drag the language to the drop, it never sticks.  Ideas?
<andantino> you might have to change it as admin
<andantino> ?
<andantino> as root i mean
<Noah> Will ubuntu assist me in receiving a labotomy?
<dli> zosky, suggestion for what?
<TrentonAdams> andantino: How do I do that?
<andantino> hmmm
<andantino> gksudo i think
<andantino> one sec
<vivekimsit> somsip:thknx so, hv u sed it?
<TrentonAdams> andantino: sure, gksudo, but what command?
<vivekimsit> hv u used it?
<andantino> gksudo language support?
<andantino> it will open language support
<somsip> vivekimsit: yeah - I rm -rf * in a directory by accident. Made the mistake of not turning computer off straight away, but did it quite quikly. Used spare PC to find this software. Booted to live CD, downloaded and compiled it, and ran it. Got most of the files back
<andantino> so you can do it in there. not at terminal
<andantino> you just have to type gksudo language support
<andantino> and then make the change
<andantino> and hopefully it sticks for ya
<TrentonAdams> andantino: "language support" is not a valid command
<andantino> gksudo language support
<andantino> works for me
<TrentonAdams> andantino: it says "starting administration" and then quits
<andantino> hmmm
<andantino> did it prompt you for your password
<TrentonAdams> andantino: no, and '--debug' shows that no password prompt found.
<andantino> hmmm works for me
<TrentonAdams> andantino: can you "set | grep -i pass" for me?  Maybe you have an environment set?
<TrentonAdams> andantino: I'm using ubuntu classic, not the new one.
<andantino> i use classic
<andantino> well i use 11.04 with classic desktop
<andantino> im a noob trenton so
<andantino> im prolly not the best person to ask
<TrentonAdams> andantino: no problem, thanks for attempting. :D
<TrentonAdams> andantino: I'm re-installing french, we'll see if that work.s
<TrentonAdams> andantino: I did get gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector going
<robinbahadur> andantino:why don't you try locale and Lang through terminal and restart the system
<andantino> thats trenton
<thephased> does anyone know how to install nvidia xconfig alone?
<wookienz> guys, i need some help with fglrx. I have tried to remove all the ati dirvers and revert to default open source dirvers. Is fglrx apart of this? in the logs it says it cant ifnd the gflrx driver. what am i missing?
<thephased> i did it before in ubuntu, i just forgot the apt-get line
<thephased> i tried apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<thephased> didn't work
<vivekimsit> thephased: the correct syntax is : sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig not i tried
<slack-m> #pugbot NEEDS 3 TO START NOW! Also check out the newly re-designed website: http://pugbot.com/
<thephased> yeah i used sudo
<zykotick9> thephased, nvidia-xconfig is a separate package on Debian, but I believe on Ubuntu it's always been bundled with the main driver or glx package (probably the latter)
<thephased> ok. yeah would i have to do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<thephased> i don't need the driver. i already installed the driver
<thephased> ill just try nvidia-current
<thephased> hopefully it doesn't mess things up
<zykotick9> thephased, if you've manually installed the driver from nvidia.com, see if they have a download for nvidia-xconfig.  Mixing ubuntu & nvidia.com is probably not wise.
<thephased> hm shit
<USMarine> Could anyone here find kindness in their heart to help out a complete and total noob?
<USMarine> I will love you forever.
<bazhang> USMarine, ask the channel
<bazhang> thephased, no cursing
<thephased> darn =)
<thephased> zykotick9: xconfig works now
<zeroedout> usmarine ask away
<zykotick9> thephased, how did you install it?
<vee> hello,  everytime i try to boot  from  complete shutdown,  or hard boot  I get hung  in verticle  white/black screen,  I tried the  terminal cmd  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae that did not work so I tried  cmd  sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda1
<thephased> just did sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<thephased> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> Vee: which video chip do you use?
<USMarine> Well I installed Ubuntu for the first time ever. I was like "oh wow! This is awesome! I feel like a real geek now!" And then I pulled up Firefox and was like "Wtf man?" It took like 10 minutes to load a page. Except Google search results, which were instant. Then everytime Linux tried to update 189 packages it would freeze and I would have to restart the computer. Now the network will not connect ever. No matter what.
<nexus> Can anyone please help me installing .net framework on ubuntu 11.04
<vee> it is  gigabyte  series 965
<USMarine> Sorry for the long thing guys.
<nexus> I am stuck with installation of .net framework 4. Everything appears to be fine with wine but the framework is not installed.
<vee> i mean  gigabyte mother board  chipset  series  965
<zykotick9> nexus, i'm pretty sure .net framework is in the winetricks program.  You might want to try #winehq for specific help however.
<newbnewb> Hi, does anyone have time to help me resolve somewhat of an emergency?
<SwedeMike> !ask | newbnewb
<ubottu> newbnewb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Vee: ok i'll assume its some onboard Intel thing. Try using the bootoption: nomodeset
<newbnewb> oh, sorry. well, I have this Acer Aspire ONE that I had connected to an external hp monitor
<newbnewb> I was working on some financial stuff that I need to save
<newbnewb> I was moving the laptop to a different location, and I changed the monitor settings to "turn off external, and turn on laptop screen"
<ActionParsnip> Nexus: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<newbnewb> I hit 'apply', but both screens went blank, and it didn't return to the previous setting after I waited a while
<vee> yes  right,  so use  bootoption  nomodeset.    ok  do you feel  that perhaps  if  we flash the bios
<jefelex> hello all
<SwedeMike> newbnewb: what application do you need to save the data from?
<newbnewb> now I can't get any screen at all. I tried going to a different console "ctrl-alt-f1" but nothing
<newbnewb> SwedeMike: an online financial thing from the company
<newbnewb> so until I hit 'send', it won't go through
<newbnewb> and there's a lot of work there :(
<SwedeMike> newbnewb: so this is in the browser?
<jefelex> anyone have any experience with hdmi on 11.04 - specifically, does the hdmi output turn off when using the battery on the laptop?
<newbnewb> I tried plugging in a different monitor, but still no luck
<newbnewb> SwedeMike: yeah, browser
<ActionParsnip> Vee: keeping bios up to date may help, check what issues the new version solves and be VERY sure you are doing it right and using the correct image
<SwedeMike> newbnewb: does your laptop have like fn-f4 which changes screen output settings? have you tried it?
<vee> ActionParsnip,  we have changed the boot order in advanced to the proper drive  is this what you are referring to
<nexus> I am stuck with installation of .net framework 4. Everything appears to be fine with wine but the framework is not installed.
<newbnewb> SwedeMike: I've tried that, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<nexus> Can anyone please help me out with .net framework 4
<bazhang> nexus, /join #winehq for help with that
<nexus> thanks bazhang
<ActionParsnip> USMarine: how are you connecting to the web? Wired? Wireless? 3G? Do you use a proxy? Does the system have a make and model?
<newbnewb> SwedeMike: I've tried closing the lid, and opening it, in case there was some 'close lid' thing that might happen.. no luck there either
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | vee
<ubottu> vee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vee> ok,  to flash the bios  can only be done from  floppy disc   I have external one  to  flash bios
<SwedeMike> newbnewb: oki, I'm out of ideas. I don't know if there is a way to connect to your X session somehow, I'm not aware of a way.
<ActionParsnip> Nexus: you didn't answer me?
<newbnewb> SwedeMike: if I hit ctrl-alt-f1 and go to a console, I can probably log in and type anything if you have any ideas of what I could type at a terminal
<intlkleinblue> how do i delete my account on ubuntuforums.org
<rww> intlkleinblue: ask #ubuntuforums
<bazhang> intlkleinblue, try #ubuntuforums
<bazhang> whoops
<intlkleinblue> ok th
<vee> ok  I will check  on  the  nvidia  graphic card  and go there,  I thank you kindly for your help  ActionParsnip
<intlkleinblue> thx
<ActionParsnip> Hehe
<ActionParsnip> Vee: woah, nvidia?
<SwedeMike> newbnewb: well, you need to press the send button in your browser, I don't know how to do that from outside the X session.
<vee> yes
<ActionParsnip> Vee: different boot option dude, use:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<newbnewb> SwedeMike: hrm... oh well thanks for the attempt :) I appreciate it!
<vee> ohh  awsome  cool  thanks
<ActionParsnip> Vee: that's why I asked about the video chip? Why didn't you say it was an nvidia??
<USMarine> So does anyone have any advice for me for that question I asked a while ago? :)
<vee> good grief   LOL
<vee> I thought you meant   chipset
<vee> I thought you were asking about  MB  chipset
<ActionParsnip> USMarine: i asked a series of questions earlier...
<ActionParsnip> Vee: i thought the question was clear
<JoAnneThrax> !amdcccle
<JoAnneThrax> Drat.
<vee> you were clear,  i've been confused
<vee> sorry,
<vee> been  trying to fix  for some time
<jefelex> gotta  go
<ActionParsnip> Vee: no problem. Use that and get updates and install the nvidia driver. Remember to disable any onboard video adapters if your motherboard has one
<USMarine> ActionParsnip: Sorry, those slipped right on past me. I am connecting via wireless. Don't know what a proxy is. It's an Asus g72gx.
<vee> ok  thank you so  much  i will get it done,  :)
<ActionParsnip> USMarine: ok if you run:  lspci | grep -i network     what is the wireless network hardware you are using??
<JoAnneThrax> !amd
<bullgard4> [Natty] The DEB program package »wodim« is installed. Why does '~$ which wodim' produce no output? After 15 mins repeated, it produces the output '/usr/bin/wodim'. In the mean time I did '~$which -a wodim' and got '/usr/bin/wodim'.
<USMarine> ActionParsnip I can't run the command because I'm on Windows right now. I have no internet access on Ubuntu so I had to switch. The wireless network hardware would be the router right? It's a Belkin.
<asher^> hi all
<ZiRiu> Hi
<asher^> this is probably the wrong place to ask, but where can i find help with configuring sendmail?
<iceroot> asher^: #sendmail
<dotnetted> Hey all - I have 2 hard drives (2TB each) set up in a Raid-0 array - Currently I have to open "Disk Utility" and "Start Array" and then "mount /dev/md0 /foo" to mount it - I can mount the started array easily in fstab - how would I "start" the array on boot before the mount? Thanks.
<asher^> i got no response in there, ill try again
<dotnetted> (or what might be a good Google search term?)
<tx> hello
<tx> hm
<textwister> Just reinstalled a laptop from Ubu 9.04 to 11.04.  Wireless was working, now doesn't.  BCM5755M wireless.  The Add'l drivers app offered the Broadcom STA wireless and I installed it, but my chipset is not listed and it didn't work.  lspci shows the device, Network Manager doesn't.  I enabled the wireless in system setup and disabled the HW switch to remove that from consideration.
<ZiRiu> raid 0 ubuntu auto mount
<danie655> does anyone know if i will have problems with a dell mini 10v/1011 and how do i find out if it is a 32 bit computer or 64 bit if i wont load through the windows logo
<wildbat> !raid| dotnetted
<ubottu> dotnetted: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dotnetted> Thanks
<rww> danie655: I have a Dell Mini 10v. Excepting the wifi and bluetooth, everything works out of the box. Wifi requires "wl"/BroadcomSTA, bluetooth I can't get to work at all. It's 32-bit.
<tx> i'm getting a weird problem.... today i've turned my computer on, and now there is no support for mouse and keyboard ( USB )... any ideas what could be a reason? ( i see in dmesg that they are detected )
<textwister> danie655: all works on my Dell Mini10
<danie655> rww, so would i need to use the fwcutter thing ?
<danie655> textwister, are u using 11.04
<rww> danie655: There are two "drivers" for that Broadcom chip. One is b43 and uses fwcutter, the other is wl/sta and doesn't. I could only get the second to work.
<rww> !bcm43xx | danie655
<ubottu> danie655: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tx> please help :(
<rww> danie655: (I since broke the wifi antenna during hardware tinkering, so I may be a few months out of date. Iono.)
<ActionParsnip> Tx: wassup?
<textwister> danie655 yes -- you need the STA driver.  Install with a wired connection, reboot, and run the add'l drivers applet.  Yes, I'm on 11.04
<danie655> rww, so if i use the wl/sta i will at least have wifi working because i dont need the bluetooth
<tx> ActionParsnip: my mouse and keyboard ( usb ) just stop working after i've turned my computer on today
<rww> danie655: correct
<danie655> rww, ok thanks adn ur using 11.04 right ?
<tx> ActionParsnip: and they are detected in dmesg
<USMarine> ActionParsnip: I can't run the command because I'm on Windows right now. I have no internet access on Ubuntu so I had to switch. The wireless network hardware would be the router right? It's a Belkin.
<ActionParsnip> Tx: if you press ctrl+alt+f1   can you logon there ok?
<rww> danie655: I've used 10.10 with wifi and 11.04 without (because of aforementioned tinkering fail).
<tx> ActionParsnip: no... it seems that they are powerless ( i'm right now under ctrl+shift+f1 to be able to get help here - on PS/2 keyboar :/ )_
<ActionParsnip> USMarine: the router is moot. We need to know the wireless device in the system
<amit_> Dear friends
<amit_> I have convinced some1 to install Ubuntu when he got fed up with WIndows.. My problem is the power regressions in new Linux kernels..  wud it significantly decrease his Laptop battery capacity? shud i go with windiows?
<tx> ActionParsnip: and ... weird thing... usb stick led is ON... only keyboard and mouse doesn't seems to work
<tx> ;/
<USMarine> ActionParsnip: What is moot? So if I run that command it will tell you the wireless device in the system? I'll restart into linux and runn that command. Is there anything else I should do while I have Linux up?
<ActionParsnip> Tx: ok hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root, then run : lsb_release -d    what is output?
<amit_> I have convinced some1 to install Ubuntu when he got fed up with WIndows.. My problem is the power regressions in new Linux kernels..  wud it significantly decrease his Laptop battery capacity?
<ActionParsnip> USMarine: moot = irrelevant
<rewati> hi there in my system I installed freebsd now i am trying to install ubuntu but it say (initramfs) unable to find medium containing a live file system. My cd is good as i tried running it on other system and it installed succesfully
<syclopse> can anybody tell me how can i rotate yuv raw image.?
<tx> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> USMarine: i gave the command earlier
<textwister> Just reinstalled a laptop from Ubu 9.04 to 11.04. Wireless was working, now doesn't. BCM5755M wireless. The Add'l drivers app offered the Broadcom STA wireless and I installed it, but my chipset is not listed and it didn't work. lspci shows the device, Network Manager doesn't. I enabled the wireless in system setup and disabled the HW switch to remove that from consideration.
<amit_> any1>??
<ActionParsnip> Tx: you sure its no 11.10?
<amit_> I have convinced some1 to install Ubuntu when he got fed up with WIndows.. My problem is the power regressions in new Linux kernels..  wud it significantly decrease his Laptop battery capacity?
<USMarine> ActionParsnip: Ah. I know the command. But is that all you want me to do while I have Linux up? Cause I will have to reboot into Ubuntu, run the command, then boot back into Windows and relay the info to you, so I was just hoping to save a trip or two.
<ActionParsnip> Tx: in #ubuntu+1 there is a known issue with udev showing exactly what you described as well as a fix
<tx> ActionParsnip: yes i'm sure... and it was working fine from few nice weeks :/
<syclopse>  can anybody tell me how can i rotate yuv raw image.?
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>   (initramfs) unable to find medium containing a live file system. My cd is good as i tried running it on other system and it installed succesfully
<awkisopen> Is Ubuntu 10.04.3 out yet?
<awkisopen> If not, about what time should it be out?
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>    hi there in my system I installed freebsd now i am trying to install ubuntu but it say (initramfs) unable to find medium containing a live file system. My cd is good as i tried running it on other system and it installed succesfully
<ActionParsnip> rewati: test memory and ensure cd is set to 1st boot device
<rww> awkisopen: It's not out yet. There is no set time, and the dates on the release schedule are not guarantees.
<Stevethe1irate> Hi, I have a Hauppauge video capture card. At the moment it's getting picked up PVR, and is accessible via (for example) vlc pvr:///dev/video0 ... I'd like to force it to use V4L drivers tho, any ideas?
<Stevethe1irate> ActionParsnip: Good morrow.
<sorinan> what's the equivalent to "~/.bashrc" on the "sh" shell?
<awkisopen> rww: aww :(
<tx> ActionParsnip: what kind of fix? i can't use lynx to google :/
<tx> it hates me :<
<Jordan_U> sorinan: .profile is similar, though only sourced at login.
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>    its trying to boot from cd so i thing boot from cd is first plus how do u want me to test for memory
<thephased> would the nvidia-current driver have any problems running at 1080p?
<ActionParsnip> USMarine: yes. We need the wireless chip. Could also run: lsb_release -d    what is output from both please
<sorinan> Jordan_U, I think that's enough, thank you!
<Jordan_U> sorinan: You're welcome.
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>    is it related to freebsd file system on disk??
<ActionParsnip> Tx: the guide should fix you up. You should be able to fix from root recovery. I used liveCD (i use oneiric myself)
<USMarine> ActionParnsip: O.k. I'll be back with that info.
<textwister> Just reinstalled a laptop from Ubu 9.04 to 11.04. Wireless was working, now doesn't. BCM5755M wireless. The Add'l drivers app offered the Broadcom STA wireless and I installed it, but my chipset is not listed and it didn't work. lspci shows the device, Network Manager doesn't. I enabled the wireless in system setup and disabled the HW switch to remove that from consideration.
<textwister> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rewati: i don't think so really. The liveCd should run regardless of installed OS as it runs in RAM
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>    but dosnt it need disk for virtual memory when ram is less
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>   I have 2 gb ram though
<bullgard4> amit_: It depends on the actual hardware. My experience is that Ubuntu in general does drain more  battery current than Wincows XP but not so "very much". You can reduce Ubuntu battery current drain to values comparable with Windows XP by considerable individual tinkering though.
<ActionParsnip> textwister: if you run: rfkill list    is the device blocked? You can try: sudo rfkill unblock all     to unblock. May help
<zykotick9> awkisopen, FYI my Lucid install is already reporting 10.04.3 from "lsb_realease -a" so in some ways, yes it's out ;)
<textwister> TY ActionParsnip, trying now...
<ActionParsnip> rewati: you can run liveCD in 512mb. Test your RAM is a good start
<thephased> should i run apt-get update before i run apt-get nvidia-current ?
<thephased> im on 10.04
<st47> you should actually run apt-get install nvidia-current
<st47> and yeah
<Jane1> is there a featurefull too to fix all types of disk and table errors of ext4 or ntfs ?
<thephased> right. install
<ParkerR> Hey. Building zbar 0.10 I get "rebuild your kernel to include video4linux support" after I run ./configure. How would I go about doing that?
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>   thanks. I already started it. But what if it fails do I need to replace memory because freebsd loaded on my system is booting properly without error
<st47> Jane1: fsck?
<ActionParsnip> thephased: yes. If your nvidia chip is super nee, you may
<thephased> gtx 460
<thephased> about a year old
<thephased> i can't get 1080p (native) res in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> thephased: need a ppa to get the 270 or 275 driver
<dogburp> textwister, lspci ≠ lsmod; try lsmod |grep wrapper see to what extend the subsystem is all there
<thephased> hm
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, have any ideas?
<thephased> what is a good ppa? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04 (lucid), package size 22757 kB, installed size 70860 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current natty
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<thephased> oh alright i see.
<ActionParsnip> thephased: see what i mean. Why did you not install Natty?
<thephased> so if i want the 270 driver and i don't want to use the one from nvidia.com
<thephased> I get a kernel hang in natty
<ofhie> hai hai....
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why wodim; i brasero-cdrkit depends on wodim.' What program depends Banshee on for burining a CD?
<thephased> do i use apt-get install ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ofhie> i'm new in here.. can help me..
<ActionParsnip> thephased: there is the xorg edgers updates ppa. There are guides all over on how to get the 270 driver into lucid.
<thephased> hm
<thephased> would that be better?
<Gere> How can ass windows computer remotely with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thephased: replace: apt-get install     with: add-apt-repository
 * st47 is very confused at Gere 
<ActionParsnip> Gere: how do you "ass" something?
<m0n> backup to it? :P
<Gere> I am working with ubuntu 10.04 ,How can i acess windows computer rometly?
<st47> ssh?
<st47> samba?
<ActionParsnip> Gere: access for what goal?
<m0n> use the remotedesktop viewer app
<Gere> Like romet desktop on windows
<ActionParsnip> Gere: access  tells us nothing
<Gere> ??
<thephased> ok ill try it. thanks ActionParsnip
<thephased> do i need to be out of x?
<thephased> like when installing the nvidia.com driver?
<m0n> no
<ActionParsnip> Gere: then say THAT rather than access
<USMarine> Actionparsnip: It said: network controller: atheros communications inc. AR928x wireless adapter (pci express) (rev 01) and ubuntu 11.04. Was that the right info?
<Gere> I mean how can login remote for windows
<m0n> Gere: use the remote desktop viewer app.
<carcinogen75> Gere: VNC
<ActionParsnip> Gere:  use rdesktop
<m0n> thephased: you shouldn't need to be out of x to add the x-org-edgers ppa and update the video drivers
<Gere> tnx
<m0n> thephased, when i was using xorg-edgers ppa to update my ati drivers i did not need to be out of x... but may be different with nvidia not 100% sure
<Jane1> st47 no use
<thephased> alright cool.
<thephased> should i do an apt-get update first? im on a fresh install of 10.04
<Jane1> is there a featurefull too to fix all types of disk and table errors of ext4 or ntfs ?
<dobeFEguy> question: so I've got some friends that work at google and HP that used to help me out a lot on here among other venues, but they have been very silent lately. SO I talked to one guy tonight, and he said (his words not mine) that the moderators here aren't keen on being corrected and they ban folks that question them. One of the guys at HP got pretty mad and switched his entire division to Mint, and the google guys having similar experienc
<dobeFEguy> es are thinking of following suit and customizing their own Mint distro. So my question is, with big players like this jumping out should we be looking at Mint (and isn't Mint part of Ubuntu?), and what is up with the moderators, are they really that bad? I've witnessed some hasty ego banning, but not that often it didn't seem like. Sorry if that is a dumb question, Im pretty new to linux and the community
<rww> dobeFEguy: Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, no.
<rww> dobeFEguy: If you or your friends have questions about operator actions on #ubuntu, please use #ubuntu-ops.
<Gere> how can i use rdesktop?
<textwister> dogburp: lsmod shows nothing with "wrapper" -- but I have the STA driver loaded, not the one that uses fwcutter, so should I see "wrapper"? ActionParsnip: rfkill shows the interface and shows it unblocked.
<m0n> thephased, add the ppa repository for xorg-edgers ppa
<m0n> then just do a simple apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zilch_> which ati radeon driver should i use for Ubuntu 10.10   - the Maverick Meerkat - released in October 2010
<zilch_> for opengl graphic support
<thephased> is xorg-edgers ppa better than x-swat ppa?
<thephased> im using an nvidia card
<zykotick9> zilch, FYI ubuntu versions numbers are the release date, so 10.10 is October 2010
<thephased> i just want the latest stable nvidia release
<thephased> no beta stuff
<m0n> thephased, can't help you there sorry man. don't ahve any nvidia hardware :(
<zilch_> zykotick9, I want to support dual monitor for ATI radion card 9600
<thephased> oh alright no worries
<thephased> thanks m0n
<new> morning to yaall
<m0n> zilch, install proprietary drivers. i've had better success with fglrx in regards to opengl support and performance
<zykotick9> zilch, sorry I can't help with you ATI issue, just wanted you to know the "...released in October 2010" wasn't required, we can see from the version when something is released.
<dobeFEguy> rww: i dont think I have any ops questions, my situation is that my company is about to invest a lot of work into linux, and we had decided on ubuntu, but now with the guys who were my biggest help gone, and 2 huge companies switching to Mint because of the modrators here, do I stick with ubuntu, or follow them to mint?
<m0n> zilch, there's 2 methods of install fglrx if you are interested in using that. if not, add the xorg-edgers ppa for the open-source drivers, which is fully supported, but does not grant as much performance as the proprietary drivers
<zilch_> m0n, zykotick9  thanks a lot ... doing fglrx
<dobeFEguy> rww: my buddy just pinged me and said he just tried to logon to meet me here and is still banned
<rww> dobeFEguy: Again, if they have questions about that, they should join #ubuntu-ops.
<YankDownUnder> dobeFEguy, ...as well, some of the ops hang in #ubuntu-offtopic fwiw
<dobeFEguy> it sounds to me like they've done that and aren't even interested in ubuntu anymore
<rww> YankDownUnder: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a venue for ban resolution.
<textwister> Just reinstalled a laptop from Ubu 9.04 to 11.04. Wireless was working, now doesn't. lspci shows BCM5755M wireless. The Add'l drivers app offered the Broadcom STA wireless and I installed it, but my chipset is not listed and it didn't work. lspci shows the device, Network Manager doesn't. I enabled the wireless in system setup and disabled the HW switch to remove that from consideration. rfkill shows the device and shows it unblock
<textwister> ed.  Any suggestions are appreciated.
<m0n> if that's the case, please take caution. i have had some issues with fglrx tanking my X server, and causing endless loops. follow the directions on this page carefully - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dobeFEguy> but banning tech leads from HP and Google seems like bad practice to me
<YankDownUnder> rww, Sometimes the distance between point A and point B require you to step into a pub.
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Have you looked through the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to see if the driver is blacklisted?
<new> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/kuvakaappaus21072011093.png/
<textwister> YankDownUnder: will try
<Jane1> where are the mountpoints written and seved in linux. its not booting coz i mounted ntfs. i want to unmount it by a live cd
<Jane1> ?
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>   memory test pass 1 no error should i let it go for pass2 ???
<textwister> also, just realized I'd been looking (in lspci output) at the number for the wired NIC, not wireless.  It is the BCM4311.
<m0n> Jane1 mount points are saved in the /etc/fstab file
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Something you can try - in order to further troubleshoot this, is to UNblacklist the BCM driver in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, then restart the machine, then let it try to find the driver again...(been there before)
<XubuntuDilemma> does any1 reconize this problem with the edges of the program screens and the fact that there should be 3 workspaces not 1
<XubuntuDilemma> and if I have something on my desktop, the upper bar will slightly cover it
<m0n> YankDownUnder, sorry to direct this at you, but you seem like you sort of know what i'm talking about here. How do i blacklist a certain device ID from picking a certain driver and force it to load a different one?
<XubuntuDilemma> this happens after some use of the user, like a week or so
<Jane1> m0n how to mount sda6
<XubuntuDilemma> than I make a new user and there is no problem
<XubuntuDilemma> but I have created like three of them now
<YankDownUnder> m0n, Explain a bit better please mate, eh? ;)
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>   memory test pass 1 no error should i let it go for pass2 ???
<rewati> <ActionParsnip>   r u dere???
<thephased> m0m when you apt-get your ppa packages do you have to enter a special name to get the package to install?
<m0n> YankDownUnder, LOL ok. It's a bluetooth issue. Ubuntu is loading the toshiba_bluetooth driver and assigning that to the bluetooth card. Problem is this doesn't allow it to work. I've used the ath3k driver (it's an ATH3011) and this works, but i only managed to get it to work with one restart then it reloads the toshiba driver again
<thephased> i added the ppa repository and im having trouble doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<thephased> it says there's no package
<thephased> yet when i do sudo apt-get update it shows the x-swat repository in there
<thephased> and it definitely added the key
<m0n> ok
<m0n> lemme find the howto guide
<thephased> yeah i used the one on launchpad
<HackNewton> hi all i want to know is there GNOME 3 avaible for ubuntu ?
<HackNewton> ppa ?
<zykotick9> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<textwister> YankDownUnder: In blacklist.conf I have bcm43xx.  But in blacklist-bcm43.conf I also have bcm43xx, as well as b43 and b43legacy. Which of these do I comment out?  And do I uninstall the STA driver first?
<YankDownUnder> m0n, Blacklist the toshiba driver (you should be able to ID it through doing an "lsmod") and then add that to the blacklist.conf => reboot, see what happens. As well, you can force the Atheros driver to load.
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Unblacklist them from each, then restart, try "jockey-gtk" to see if it will recognise the proper driver at that point my friend.
<zykotick9> HackNewton, if you really want Gnome 3 i'd check out Fedora
<andantino> have you tried gnome 3 hack?
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why wodim; i brasero-cdrkit depends on wodim.' What program depends Banshee on for burining a CD?
<m0n> YankDownUnder, thanks mate, i'll try that
<YankDownUnder> m0n, Roger that.
<rewati>     hi there in my system I installed freebsd now i am trying to install ubuntu but it say (initramfs) unable to find medium containing a live file system. My cd is good as i tried running it on other system and it installed succesfully
<HackNewton> zykotick9, i just moved from Fedora Ubuntu
 * andantino no like gnome3
<zykotick9> HackNewton, if you want Gnome3, poor choice in timing I believe
<play4> .
<HackNewton> zykotick9, i tested Gnome3 on fedora am not only for Gnome3 just thought i will be great to be in ubuntu
<m0n> brb
<textwister> YankDownUnder: Still no joy...  NetManager has an "Enable Networking" entry but no "Enable Wireless Networking", No wireless device shows up in its configuration panels. But lspci shows the device, as does rfkill.  Not sure what to look for in lsmod output
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Right oh. You're trying to load the atheros driver, right?
<textwister> YankDownUnder: jockey-gtk calls it the Broadcom STA wireless driver.  Is that atheros?
<m0n> YankDownUnder, so the toshiba_bluetooth module is not loading now. Great! :D How do i ensure that the ath3k driver is associated with a certain device id?
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Is it already activated, or is it asking you if you want to activate it?
<csdserver> i'm noticing something quirky with x windows and not sure if it's due to ubuntu or not.  for example, if i have multiple confirmation boxes open or nested submenus then a control code to x windows isn't sent to it first ( ctrl alt t for terminal and others).  where would i even go to adjust that?
<textwister> It's already activated -- but having no effect
<YankDownUnder> m0n, In the /etc/modules file, put the module name in there and it will load on each boot.
<YankDownUnder> textwister, then de-activate it, open a term, and we'll try something right now, eh?
<textwister> YankDownUnder: "Remove" same as deactivate?  No deactivate option here.
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Just close jocky, open a term...we'll try something, eh?
<asher^> hi all. how do i terminate a process thats running?
<textwister> YankDownUnder: sure.  I'm ready
<YankDownUnder> textwister, In the open terminal, type: sudo lsmod => paste the output to pastebin
<csdserver> asher^,  ps ; kill pid
<csdserver> top*
<zykotick9> asher^, if you know the process name and want to kill all the process with that name you can use "killall processname"
<Stevethe1irate> Hi, I have an older 10.04 PC here, but when I boot it picks up an error on /dev/sdb, one of my drives. It tries to clean it, but hangs at like ~30%. Is there any way to bypass this (perhaps with a grub directive) other than removing the harddrive?
<asher^> thanks. ps lists all running processes, right?
<YankDownUnder> Stevethe1irate, You could always just boot with a liveCd and do a proper fsck on the drive/partition to make sure it's all right...
<csdserver> asher^,  sorry no, use top instead of ps
<danub> hey all
<Stevethe1irate> YankDownUnder: I don't have a livecd, nor a CD writer (except on the PC giving issues) [this is a netbook]
<YankDownUnder> Stevethe1irate, Open a term, use sudo to unmount the drive/partition, then do a "sudo fsck.blah" on it from there, then reboot...???
<danub> i want to port my home x display to my work laptop. how do i go about doing that? they are both using linux
<YankDownUnder> danub, ssh -X works wonders.
<Stevethe1irate> YankDownUnder: the PC is off atm, when I turn it on, it hangs on disk check.
<danub> i used to use nomachine on windows, but now i have a linux laptop so yeah... first time trying this one
<danub> -X huh
<carcinogen75> danub: VNC
<danub> connection refused
<YankDownUnder> Stevethe1irate, Um...have you considered creating a bootable USB stick?
<danub> oh duh, wrong box lol
<asher^> ok, in top, i press k, enter the pid, and it comes up with Kill PID 3237 with signal [15]: what do i type there?
<jenna> Hey all, I am getting prompted for update thru "update-manager" , one of the package to be updated is openssh-server. But the weird thing is before begining to install it places "ssh .. stuff" in "un-authenticated section" of package to be update. Isn't that risky. Shouldn't one be concerned. I have officail repos configured.
<thephased> does anyone here have experience using ppa repositories? specifically x-swat
<danub> -X just gives me a shell, same as ssh
<Stevethe1irate> YankDownUnder: I don't have one at the moment. SURELY there is a way to bypass disk check?
<YankDownUnder> danub, Right. Now you can run any X program through that...or even type "startx" to start a real xsession...
<danub> in the terminal i will get an x session?
<csdserver> asher^,  hit escape and press enter
<YankDownUnder> Stevethe1irate, On the boot, were you asked anything about entering the root password to perform system maintenance?
<Stevethe1irate> No.
<Stevethe1irate> Boots of hd(1,1), ext3
<YankDownUnder> danub, No...if you just run a program, you will have X forwarding - thererfore, you are running the program FROM the other machine ON this machine
<Stevethe1irate> -> GUI [ Your disk drivers are being checked for errors, this may take some time. Checking disk 1 of 2 (14% complete) ...
<Stevethe1irate> -> Hangs
<sam__> salut les gens
<textwister> YankDownUnder: http://pastebin.com/GnG0aWn3
<asher^> csdserver it doesnt seem to be killing the process
<YankDownUnder> Stevethe1irate, So it doesn't offer you the chance to skip? Like does it say "Press C to cancel disk checking" ?
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Looking now...
<Stevethe1irate> YankDownUnder: Nope.
<Jane1>  how to unmount sda6?
<obert> tsk i cannot get the correct date time everytime i reboot
<csdserver> asher^, sorry, it must be asking Yes or No then.  type Yes.
<Stevethe1irate> "Errors were found while checking the disk driver for /"
<danub> YankDownUnder: ok. so if i load up firefox to check my personal email, it will run it on the home server, but i wont be able to see it?
<obert> is there something that i dunno about save os date time?
<almoxarife> Jane1: see it on your desktop?
<M7amad> how can i partition a flash disk and change one of the partition to cdfs
<carcinogen75> I heard thats now in linux can use windows drivers for devices. is it true? whats name of this technology
<YankDownUnder> textwister, It's not loading anything mate...SO, open a term, and type: sudo modprobe bc43xx => then type: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart => then check in your Network Manager if the wireless is working, eh?
<textwister> carcinogen75: not all drivers -- just select network drivers.  You're looking for "ndiswrapper" I think.
<YankDownUnder> danub, It will run on THIS machine - FROM your home machine... ;)
<carcinogen75> textwister: thx
<YankDownUnder> Stevethe1irate, I'd honestly recommend you to create a USB startup for this issue - when I have clients that have the same issue, the fastest route to resolution is by using a bootable USB disk...(works great on desktops, too)
<danub> YankDownUnder: i just did ssh -X -p PORT HOST_ADDR, got logged in, typed firefox, but it said error, no display
<obert> hey.answer my question! what did i pay you for??
<textwister> YankDownUnder: That may have been w/ the STA driver removed...
<danub> does that mean because im in X on this screen i cant? if i go to the f1 screen i can?
<YankDownUnder> danub, I'd not be worrying about any ports...just use "ssh -X XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX, enter username/password, and try again.
<m0n> so YankDownUnder, blacklisting the toshiba driver renders the card inaccessible. What i need to do to get the card working, is just merely running modprobe ath3k. Then running the following command echo "0930 0215" | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ath3k/new_id. (0930 0215 being the device id of the toshiba driver assigns to the bt card)
<danub> YankDownUnder: have to set the port because im running it off a different port (my ISP sucks)
<YankDownUnder> m0n, Load the driver in the /etc/modules file, then in the /etc/rc.local script, add the other bits - that should resolve that
<Stevethe1irate> YankDownUnder: Yeah, that's definitely a last resort.
<danub> i can only run 1 x server per system?
<danub> this is turning into a real pain in the ass lol
<YankDownUnder> danub, I'd read up on ssh with X forwarding - there's a great set of pages on the Ubuntu wiki, mate...otherwise, you might use "Remote Desktop"
<YankDownUnder> Stevethe1irate, I don't see why that would be a last resort...if you're wanting a fast resolution to a relatively simple problem...
<obeyance> Could someone point me to an understandable walk through of how to install windows onto a machine with a full install of Ubuntu?
<danub> YankDownUnder: yeah, i think i will just do the remote desktop for now while i figure out the X forwarding
<obeyance> I want to be able to duel boot so i can play some of my games, but i dont know how to do it on linux.
<ct529> hi! What is the best way to show RSS rolling on the screen , so that when you see one of them it is taken off the list?
<obeyance> I know how to do it vise versa, at least i think i do. But linux is different.
<YankDownUnder> danub, I'll say this, but. I love using the "ssh" option as I don't have clutter. I have (when I'm out and about) my single applications running directly from my office desktop on my netbook (even with the same GTK decos) and I can control things easier with that much less clutter...but hey, that's just me.
<obert> very weird beauvier.not sure if it is related to my virtual machine
<almoxarife> obeyance: what os boots now?
<obeyance> Ubuntu 11.04
<obeyance> Ill be installing Win7 from a USB Flash drive
<almoxarife> obeyance: thought about running win7 in virtual?
<obeyance> How?
<wols_>  fatal: qmgr_move: update active/221A91303668 time stamps: Stale NFS file handle
<almoxarife> obeyance: virtualbox? its free
<obeyance> Its like Alcohol 120% for windows?
<obeyance> Just a virtual drive.
<rww> no, it's like VMWare or VirtualBox for Windows.
<obeyance> Oh heh.
<wols_> obeyance: make some space unpartitioned. while installing windows, create a partition there and install it. reinstall your grub2 bootloader /msg ubottu fixmbr
<obeyance> I dont have any experience with those.
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs
<almoxarife> obeyance: I have win7 in virtualbox, been problem free
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs and halts . please hel p
<wols_> almoxarife: it won't work for obeyance
<obert> obeyance: it is easy. you just install a VM and then you can build n different guest OS in it
<almoxarife> wols_: no?
<wols_> almoxarife: no. he cannot play games.
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs and halts . please hel p
<obert> a separate server machine would be faster anyway
<obeyance> What?
<obert> you need a lot of ram if you get some OSes
<wols_> obeyance: I told you above how to install windows after ubuntu. what's unclear about it?
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs and halts . please hel p
<trijntje> !repeat | quick-
<ubottu> quick-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<obeyance> I didnt see sorry.
<gabdantas> good morning!
<pratz_> hey guys any one using scribus, i am trying to create a pdf but the text is visible as boxes , i guess this is utf-8 issue , not quite sure, if any one knows how to fix the problem please let me know, thank you
<pratz_> i have asked on #scribus but no reply
<obeyance> Oh, its a lot of work eh?
<textwister> YankDownUnder: Switching from the STA driver to the 'firmware-b43-installer' and the 'b43-fwcutter' apparently fixed my problem.  Followed this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745437.  Thanks for your assistance.
<obeyance> With chances of things going wrong? I LOVE IT!
<obeyance> =p
<obert> obeyance: it is easy to setup a vm
<YankDownUnder> textwister, Roger that, have fun
<obeyance> The other guy said i couldnt play games on it though. Right?
<wols_> obert: how does a VM help playing games?
<almoxarife> obeyance: how much ram you have?
<obeyance> 2g
<textwister> pratz_: it MAY be UTF, but it could be a font issue.  Have you tested other fonts?
<obert> playin games? no idea.i dont play
<wols_> obeyance: if you want to play games 5 years and older it can work. for current games it does not
<almoxarife> obeyance: what games?
<obeyance> Thats the only reason i want windows. There are games that WONT play on linux.
<pratz_> textwister: i trired 2-3 fonts but the same problem
<wols_> but with games that old, wine works too
<obeyance> Like the new League of Legends loader, doesnt no work on linux.
<obert> hehe games :)
<obeyance> It worked with wine up untill they made it have to use .net framwork.
<Darkfd> Hi guys
<obeyance> So, either i dual boot or w/e, i need windows on this box too.
<almoxarife> obeyance: two choices, install win7 on the machine, careful not to crash grub, or run it virtual
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs and halts . please hel p
<Darkfd> How do you select multiple files in nautilus?
<obeyance> If i partition out a spot for the win OS to sit in, it would have less of a chance to mess with grub correct?
<almoxarife> obeyance: I did learn one lesson about installing a legal win7 virtual, it won't install later on the machine
<textwister> pratz_:  Not a scribus expert, but it sounds like the pdf renderer is trying to render characters for which it can't find an appropriate guide.  If you are set to use UTF-8 encoding but are using non-UTF8 fonts, I think that might cause it -- but using specialty fonts might as well (many of them don't include all characters.)
<almoxarife> obeyance: true
<pratz_> textwister: i even can not type the characters and when i copy paste them , they are visible in boxes
<m0n> YankDownUnder, thanks dude! fixed!!
<YankDownUnder> m0n, Coolbeans mate. You buy the beer. ;)
<obeyance> Gpart is the gnome partitioner right?
<m0n> it's taken me nearly 3 weeks to get this sorted through the ubuntu forums, the linuxwireless irc chatroom, this chatroom, and a couple of over forums aswell
<m0n> i would DEFINITELY buy you a beer if u were in my state :P
<m0n> you are in QLD yer?
<textwister> obeyance: gparted
<YankDownUnder> m0n, Hehehehhehee...yeah...well, when I blow through there next year, you can buy me the VB & Jaeger matey ;)
<YankDownUnder> m0n, ...and I'm in NSW mate
<m0n> lol will do! thanks! :D
<m0n> enjoy guys
<obert> mmm could i format a partition (the whole hd,indeed) without gparted?
<obeyance> wol_ how do i reinstall grub2 bootloader? Is this a delicate procedure? Could i get a point to a decent artical to help?
<textwister> pratz_: Sorry to bail w/o your problem resolved, but I think that's all the relevant knowledge I have on your problem -- my problem was just fixed, and at near 3 am here, my pillow is calling...   Sorry I couldn't help more.
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why wodim; i brasero-cdrkit depends on wodim.' What program depends Banshee on for burning a CD?
<wols_> obert: you can. linux will use it fine. windows not
<textwister> obert:  try parted or fdisk if you don't have gparted.
<pratz_> textwister: hey no worries dude, i found it
<noisewaterphd> bullgard4, banshee uses brasero i think? I'll check for you real quick
<llutz_> bullgard4: "apt-cache depends banshee"  seems it just recommends brasero
<pratz_> textwister: the default font selected for the proble is "A" (an example), but "A" is not installed on my system, thats the reason
<pratz_> textwister:  *program
<obert> wols_: how? i doubt i have internet connection in that machine. i got an usb pen drive with mini.iso but i cannot boot from there. also if i try to mount or mini.iso or gparted.iso it just try to open it via archive manager.
<obert> well i'm a linux beginner,definately
<obeyance> you need to extract the iso.
<wols_> obert: what is your actual problem?
<Darkfd> How do you select multiple files in nautilus?
<Darkfd> list view
<obert> but i hope that i could format the whole hd via two commands
<pratz_> textwister: the fonts which are not installed on the system and if you try to type you can not insert characters , but you can insert numbers
<noisewaterphd> bullgard4, ya banshee uses brasero
<obert> wols_: i want to format a hd :)
<noisewaterphd> obert: fdisk, gparted?
<noisewaterphd> obert, you just looking for a tool
<pratz_> textwister: thanks for your involvement
<wols_> obert: and you have what OS to access said hdd right now?
<noisewaterphd> obert, just read the fdisk man page, its simple enough
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs and halts . please hel p
<obert> noisewaterphd: no idea. how to mount an iso then? gparted.iso in this case then.if it is the quicker way to format a hd
<obeyance> hm i was wanting to test the install of this pendrive windows installation and uh, my bios doesnt give me an option to boot from USB Flash
<obeyance> ah
<obeyance> USB Hard Drive = USB Flash drive.
<obeyance> heh
<obert> wols_: not sure if i'm ina loop. i got a hd with ubuntu 6,i want to format it
<wols_> obert: again: what OS do you have right now that accesses this HDD?
<obert> and sorry if i'm getting your time without a serious report
<obert> wols_: ubuntu 6
<wols_> obert: and why do you need to format it?
<obert> wols_: it is obsolete
<wols_> that is no reason. e.g. if you need to install another OS there you don't need to format anything. so why do you want to do it?
<noisewaterphd> obert: for mounting iso just use the mount command, or this link shows you the gui way I guess, but Ive never tried it that way: http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/02/24/how-to-mount-iso-images-in-ubuntu-the-ea?blog=2
<bullgard4> llutz_: '~$ "apt-cache depends banshee; ...; Recommends: brasero.' What does »Recdommend« mean? If I do not install the package brasero, Banshee will still function, but it will not burn CDs(DVDs?
<wols_> obert: gparted is not needed for what you want to do. mkfs is
<noisewaterphd> bullgard4, right
<obert> wols_: why i dont need to format the hd if i want to install mini.iso?
<wols_> bullgard4: it means "it's probably nice if you installed this too"
<llutz_> bullgard4: right, "depends" are packages it really depends on to work, "recommends" are feature which might be installed but not essentially needed (like burning cds)
<obert> uhmf
<wols_> obert: no. the installer, like any other oeprating system installer, can format before it installs. partition too
<bullgard4> noisewaterphd: Thank you for your help.
<obert> wols_: but i cannot boot from usb pen drive
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you for your help.
<bullgard4> wols_: Thank you.
<wols_> obert: how can you boot then?
<obert> wols_: no idea :P
<wols_> !tell obert about debootstrap
<ubottu> obert, please see my private message
<obert> wols_: i just read that i cannot boot from usb,also if i try to do it, it'll boot the ubuntu 6 instead,ever
<wols_> obert: you can use debootstrap by running it via your ubuntu6 installation. but this is not trivial
<obert> wols_: i think i need to study something better. i'm very confused at this moment. thanks though
<obeyance> Weee the install of windows i have is in Italian only =\
<obert> obeyance: ?
<nit-wit> obert, if it is that your conmputer is to old to boot the thumb plop will .http://www.plop.at/
<gurra> can I prevent udev rules from executing at boot-time?
<obert> nit-wit: this one? http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinuxdl.html
<nit-wit> obert, yeah I have used the ISO on a cd.
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs and halts . please hel p
<obert> hope so
<obert> cd..i do no have cds.only a 256mb usb pen drive
<obert> poor people in the area
<nit-wit> obert, well a cd or the bootstrap are your options probably.
<obert> nit-wit: ok. have to play with all this stuff more then
<obert> thanks to all
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows intramfs and halts . please hel p
<quick-> i am installing ubuntu 11.04 and after installing when it reboots it shows initramfs and halts . please hel p
<renaldocreative> quick- make sure your hardware is install correctly.
<nit-wit> quick-, are you using a usb thumb to install
<renaldocreative> quick- Did you make any changes to your hardware or bios.
<Radhika> Yes! I got the IRC to work[: I'm just going to afk now.
<ct529> hi! What is the best way to show RSS rolling on the screen , so that when you see one of them it is taken off the list? Something that allows to continuosly read the news.
<renaldocreative> ct529 I don't know a program that have that feature.
<obeyance> I dont understand the installation structure on this drive.
<obeyance> Using Gparted it says theres 3 partitions and 1 unallocated.
<obeyance> But i formated this drive and did not set up any partitions.
<renaldocreative> obeyance did you install Ubuntu
<obeyance> So Ubuntu set 2x 6.5Gb partitions for itself? Extended and Swap.
<obeyance> Yes.
<epifanio> hi all
<obeyance> renaldocreative, What i am doing though is trying to make some unallocated space for installing windows on.
<obeyance> And Gparted says there are alredy partitions so i cant do that... or something like that.
<epifanio> any advice on how to run unity3d on a macbook pro 2.2 ? i'm running ubuntu11.10
<Gere> how can change my login screen like another login window?
<epifanio> i tried to install 11.04 but it fails to boot .. the only way to install ubuntu was to use the 11.10 mac iso
<obeyance> =\
<obeyance> You couldnt install 10.04 or 10.10?
<obeyance> I installed from an old 9.10 LIVECD i had =p
<obeyance> And upgraded to 11.04
<renaldocreative> obeyance sorry I cannot help you but you can resize delete the other partition and create a new one for Windows.
<epifanio> now it runs nice, the problem is about desktpo effet / video-dtiver ... i guess
<obeyance> How?
<renaldocreative> obeyance I have not use Gparted but I think you can right click the partition and click delete.
<epifanio> i'm now tring to dollow some topic .. but i guess is my shit-ati card .. the real problem
<obeyance> oh im so lost on this.
<obeyance> Free Space Preceding, New size, Free space following.
<obeyance> what are these?!
<epifanio> trying a restart of X and see what hapeens
<renaldocreative> obeyance make sure you don't delete ext4, and Linux Swap
 * szal thinks that the space options in GParted are self-explanatory
<obeyance> renaldocreative, Yeah i wasnt going to touch anything that was already allocated, but i have to?
<obeyance> How can i use some of the 226 gigs that ext4 is not use?
<renaldocreative> Give me a few
<offermann> #ubuntu-de
<Radhika> Is it possible to access files on Vista from Ubuntu?
<wols_> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wols_> Radhika: see above
<Radhika> Alright.
<wols_> obeyance: you can resize your ext4 partition and make it smaller
<obeyance> wols_ thats what im trying to od.
<obeyance> But i see no options for doing so in GParted.
<nit-wit> obeyance, your on the live cd correct?
<renaldocreative> obeyance right click the partition and it should say resize and move
<obeyance> no full install updated to 11.04 with all current updates.
<nit-wit> obeyance, you can't resize or change a partition your using.
<obeyance> Yeah...
<wols_> obeyance: you want to boot from a live cd. resizing a live filesystem is not good at all
<obeyance> I wish i could just use my 300Gb USB external =(
<obeyance> But windows wont boot from there.
<obeyance> Windows is gay =\
<derpadong> its windows /end
<obeyance> How much ram would VM eat up?
<Maneta> windows is frustrating
<renaldocreative> obeyance you can try Virtual Box
<obeyance> Can i game on it?
<derpadong> windows is a dangerous os
<obeyance> Thats the only reason im wanting to use it.
<Maneta> too many clicks for everything
<obeyance> I just want to run my games, and some i cant do in wine.
<renaldocreative> Obeyance http://virtualbox.org I'm running WIndows on Virtual Box and it work perfect.
<iceroot> obeyance: if you want to run games and want to install in a vm, i think dualboot is better
<szal> renaldocreative: "perfect" is perhaps a bit too much said; try playing multimedia ;)
<renaldocreative> Media work great for me
<obeyance> But how do i get room on my single partitioned hard drive?
<Mandrew> hi i made a swap, / and a/home och one HDD when i installed ubuntu, now im looking for a backup tool and i am also wondering waht i should backup to get the most out of the backup
<obeyance> to install windows?
<Maneta> gedit obeyance
<Maneta> perdon
 * szal can't even play MP3 in a virtual Win7 w/o a slight bit of stuttering
<Maneta> gparted obeyance
<wols_> obeyance: you boot from the ubuntu live cd and run gparted there
<Maneta> you can split the disc on the gparted
<obeyance> my Live CD is 9.10
<obeyance> 11.04 doesnt even have Gparted installed, i had to download and install.
<wols_> !tell Mandrew about backup
<ubottu> Mandrew, please see my private message
<Maneta> sudo apt-get install gparted
<obeyance> I mean, im guessing thats what having to download and install it means.
<renaldocreative> szal I have WIndows 7 but I'm running Windows XP in Virtual Box.
<Mandrew> tnx wols_
<Radhika> Is there any way to change the Ubuntu scrollbar to work with the up and down buttons too?
<iceroot> Radhika: they are but the windows must have the focus
<Radhika> The focus?
<szal> the window must be active
<obeyance> k ill be back
<Radhika> would it work in the irc? it isn't.
<mang0> How do I minimize a game on ubuntu? On windows I just press the "windows" button on the keyboard (next to spacebar) and the game minimized. How do i do that on Ubuntu?
<renaldocreative> Try F11
<mang0> okay
<zykotick9> mang0, or try alt+enter, but it really depends on the game if minimizing will work or not
<Lasers> mang0: CTRL + ALT + D ?
<mang0> oh okay, F11 didn't work
<mang0> I'll try alt + enter and ctrl +alt + d
<mang0> zykotick9: alt + enter put the game into window mode but I couldn't free the mouse :/ Lasers it didn't work...
<Lasers> mang0: Try ALT+TAB -- Otherwise, I dunno.
<mang0> okay, thanks
<Noor_egy> hello i cant load my windows from linux grub i tried to make  grub-mkconfig and thats the result  http://paste.ubuntu.com/648914/
<mang0> Yes! Lasers thankyou, alt + tab works perfectly :)
<Lasers> mang0: Great. I gladly accept donations. :)
<mang0> heheh
<Noor_egy> hmm
<Noor_egy> could any one help me with that plz
<Noor_egy> :/
<renaldocreative> Noor-egy can you access Ubuntu
<renaldocreative> It might be your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Noor_egy>  renaldocreative: this file not found
<wols_> Noor_egy: first thing is to see what windows you have and what partition it uses
<XubuntuDilemma> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/kuvakaappaus21072011093.png/
<Noor_egy> im using xp and partion sda1
<wols_> renaldocreative: grub2 doesn't have menu.lst anymore and grub1 is long gone
<XubuntuDilemma> any help here?
<wols_> Noor_egy: fat or ntfs?
<Noor_egy> fat32
<Noor_egy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648552/
<Noor_egy> this is all partions i have
<nit-wit> Noor_egy, iwhere is the sdb drive
<Noor_egy> sdb ?
<Noor_egy> i have sda
<Noor_egy> only
<nit-wit> Noor_egy,  menuentry "Windows 7 (on /dev/sdb1)
<Noor_egy> what do u mean
<wols_> XubuntuDilemma: very few people speak scandinavian and it's kinda hard to interpret only a screenshot
<wols_> Noor_egy: line 206 and following in your grub.cfg paste
<Noor_egy> wols_ i dont know
<Noor_egy> and im not installed 7
<Noor_egy> only xp
<wols_> Noor_egy: these lines where added manually. no ubuntu program would have added them. run "file -s /dev/sda1"
<XubuntuDilemma> but there's no need to understand the scandinavic thing there
<XubuntuDilemma> you see the screenshot wols_ , the window edges are fucked and there should be three (3) desktops rather than 1
<XubuntuDilemma> this happens to me after a week or so usage of a user, than I make a new user and the problem does not follow until after some usage
<Noor_egy> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/648927/
<XubuntuDilemma> I'm thinking that chaning the themes and stuff might make it happen so now I'm testing so that I try to edit the outlook of my Xubuntu as little as possibl
<XubuntuDilemma> e
<XubuntuDilemma> I have dualboot Xubuntu and Windows 7
<XubuntuDilemma> changeing* .. :D
<Noor_egy> hmm
<XubuntuDilemma> hmm hmm
<Noor_egy> :)
<Noor_egy> i'm really in mess :/
<XubuntuDilemma> I guess I should it something now
<XubuntuDilemma> ->
<Noor_egy> cant handel this
<andantino> lubuntu is joining the family sometime this year right?
<iceroot> andantino: 11.10 is the goal
<Peet> hi everyone
<andantino> its a nice distro
<Noor_egy> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/648927/
<Peet> some one  use IBM iSeriesAccess?
<andantino> 11.10 makes it like a birthday present for me
<iceroot> andantino: lxde is a good alternate to gnome2 which will be skipped in 11.10
<iceroot> andantino: and maybe its the only alternate too....
<jatt> hi, I want to install python 2.6 and python 2.7 in the same environment how can I do it and switch between both versions?
<andantino> so 11.10 wont have the classic desktop anymore?
<rayne> I'm on lubuntu now, lovin' it, it's the best distro i have tried so far. Very comfortable with it, although i am still just a linux noob
<andantino> i have lubuntu on my old desktop
<greg__> hey Peet!
<andantino> its over ten years old
<andantino> runs very well
<tomodachi> jatt: if they are both in the package manage then its easy. the command python2.6 will give you that version and python2.7 the other
<rayne> want to install it on my laptop, which is about as old. everything else runs too slowly to use on it
<owner> hi
<andantino> my old computer did have some ram added at some poiint though
<andantino> but its only 512 now
<rayne> not done anything to upgrade my old laptop, but luckily it started with 512, so should be good for lubuntu
<andantino> yup
<andantino> runs pretty well on mine
<andantino> really impressed with it
<XubuntuDilemma> hmm, this Lubuntu might be worth trying
<tobago> hey, where to get a trusting ssl certificate for free?
<XubuntuDilemma> faster than Xubuntu ? ;)
<andantino> lxde is supposed to be a little lighter weight
<jatt> tomodachi: thanks will try that
<andantino> but i think lubuntu is lighter in more ways than just the de
<wols_> tobago: startssl
<tomodachi> jatt: youre welcome . in your system you will also have python. wich will be a symlink to either 2.6 or 2.7
<shadeslayer> hey, i was wondering if anyone has successfully install ubuntu on a Macbook Pro?
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: yes many have including me.
<Noor_egy> sorry crahsed
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: i can't get the iso too boot off the USB :(
<andantino> why would you want 2.6 and 2.7?
<mang0> How much space does ubuntuone give me?
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: what macbook do you have 13 or 15?
<jatt> development work
<Lasers> mang0: 2GB, I think.
<shadeslayer> 15"
<jatt> some feature is working on 2.6 but not on 2.7
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: got it last night :)
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: what gfx card in it?
<mang0> Lasers: ah okay, thankyou
<shadeslayer> ATi
<andantino> i didnt think they were all that different
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: it doesent boot at all? or it hangs during boot?
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: it gives me a "OS not found" when booting the USB
<Maneta> I quite like the puppy linux XubuntuDilemma
<andantino> not a slight change in syntax?
<XubuntuDilemma> Oh Maneta , I'v heard that one is quite cool also
<andantino> oh yeah puppy is fast
<andantino> but not a very great repository
<Maneta> I have instaled one on a Linutop its a 500 Mhz proc itx computer
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: strange never had that problem
<Maneta> the instalation with all the plugins 380 mb +-
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: could you give me the instructions you followed?
<zykes-> anyone here tried Ubuntu 11.04 on a Lenovo T510 laptop and Nvidia GT218 ? / NVS 3100M
<zykes-> having some issues with Xorg not wanting to start, the nvidia module is loaded in the kernel
<XubuntuDilemma> btw, if I have done partioning of the disks, does this mean that after I uninstall the part where Xubuntu is, it will stay empty as long as you either partion it again or install something to it
<zykes-> But when i start the X server it says "No device detected".
<abady> hi everyone
<abady> i had problem
<andantino> you are going to scrap xubuntu now?
<XubuntuDilemma> abady, good, than you dont have it anymore
<abady> can any body help me
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: i have to admin i read a couple of them but didnt follow any of them really. Theres quite some documentation though. Did you try both efi and "normal boot"? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro is the link
<XubuntuDilemma> adantino, maybe
<andantino> is it causing you any problems
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: im using my macbook in efi mode.
<andantino> ?
<zykes-> Nvidia driver 275.x
<XubuntuDilemma> the uninstallion? well, not yet because I'm not starting to do so
<andantino> id go for lubuntu over puppy....puppy is purty darn fast but everything is outdated
<XubuntuDilemma> hehe oh ok
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: sorry, what?
<XubuntuDilemma> I'd like to see youtube vids and flash content so I guess Puppy would handle that?
<andantino> oh ya puppy can do that
<abady> with bluetooth driver
<andantino> but like the browsers for instace are
<andantino> like 3 years behind or somehting
<Maneta> XubuntuDilemma, yeah for sure
<XubuntuDilemma> heh oh ok
<Maneta> it has a flash plugin
<andantino> are you dual booting xubuntu?
<Maneta> or you should try the browser linux witch is based on puppy linux XubuntuDilemma
<XubuntuDilemma> yep
<Maneta> it comes with flash
<andantino> ok
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: the macbook doeent really have a pc bios or anything. It uses something called EFI. it gives some nice features (like access to both my gfx card etc) but you also lose some features. Read about it on the ubuntu wikis. But if you want to try to boot the laptop from the usb in efi mode i think you need to install refit in macosx first
<XubuntuDilemma> thanks Maneta, maybe I will
<andantino> ya puppy has flash
<andantino> id still give lubuntu a shot first though
<babilen> XubuntuDilemma: A common misconception seems to be that you have to install a specific release in order to get the associated window manager. (Kubuntu for KDE, Xubuntu for XFCE, ...). You can, however, easily install any of those on every Ubuntu or Debian installation. There is no need for a reinstall.
<Maneta> http://www.browserlinux.com/
<XubuntuDilemma> thanks Maneta
<Maneta> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: i've done all of that
<shadeslayer> i've installed refit and everything
<XubuntuDilemma> and babilen, yeh, I'v heard about it and looked some instructions
<shadeslayer> still couldn't get it to work
<andantino> ive had problems though with installing other environments on ubuntu
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: do you get two boot options for linux from the usb stick?
<andantino> particularly lxde
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: yes, but after that i can't get GRUB to load
<andantino> a lot of things would not work right, and then you end up with bloated menus
<XubuntuDilemma> but I'm not sure how my problem would leave..that's why I'm considering either re-install or diffirent distro
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: sorry this is something wich is new to me. Ive installed it on a couple of macbooks (a bit older than yours though) but never had this specific issue
<andantino> your problem is things are running to slowly?
<XubuntuDilemma> noo
<shadeslayer> hmm
<andantino> your problem is you dont like the letter x?
<XubuntuDilemma> but that after some usage, my settings go f-ed up like this: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/kuvakaappaus21072011093.png/
<shadeslayer> tomodachi: i'm using the amd64+mac iso and used usbcreator to create the image
<shadeslayer> dunno if that helps
<XubuntuDilemma> don't mind the finnish there, but you see that the edges of the window dissapear and my desktops are not 3 as I'v putted it
<mang0> I've got dropbox installed, but the icon in the menu bar isn't coloured: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=15272 Is it supposed to be like that?
<tomodachi> shadeslayer: does the usb / iso work on any other computer?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> works fine on another Dell PC
<bhavesh> Looks like people didn't like Ubuntu 11.04 as much as 10.10 , http://i.imgur.com/0i24t.png
<XubuntuDilemma> I'm supriced that this has not come to anyones elses problem :D
<mang0> bhavesh: people don't like the unity interface
<XubuntuDilemma> and the windows (not OS) dont resize
<mang0> but they don't realise you can use classic (as I do)
<shadeslayer> i'll be back later in a hour or so
<andantino> i havent had that problem with xubuntu
<bhavesh> mang0: but even classic interface gives you tool bar on the panel?
<XubuntuDilemma> andantino, oh ok.
<mang0> bhavesh: true, but that's nothing big...
<bhavesh> right
<andantino> do you just use the computer to watch vids and do a little chatting etc?
<XubuntuDilemma> yep
<andantino> well puppy might do alright
<XubuntuDilemma> some writing and exe files also
<andantino> but like i said, lubuntu works pretty well on my old clunker
<XubuntuDilemma> there are so many puppys btw :o
<XubuntuDilemma> :D
<XubuntuDilemma> ok
<andantino> and it has a lot more packages
<Rouse> why i cant access start up disk  creator
<jay_> no idea but i just got fucked windows got erased for this piece of shit xubutu >.<
<bazhang> jay_, no cursing
<Noor_egy> wheni do update-grub it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/648942/
<jay_> sorry
<tomodachi> http://fotografiska.eu/Museet/Utstaellningar/Robert-Mapplethorpe
<Noor_egy> and i cant log to my windows
<tomodachi> opps sory wrong window
<bazhang> tomodachi, dont paste here please
<manning> How painful is it to get the latest release running on a MacBook Pro?
<wols_> Noor_egy: have you tried to mount /dev/sda1?
<tomodachi> manning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<wols_> Noor_egy: or checked if it's mounted already?
<jay_> does xubutu have a iso burner..?
<XubuntuDilemma> jay_, you didn't like Xubunut?
<Noor_egy> wols_ mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<zykes-> noone having any problems with that chip!?
<jay_> no it got rid of my windows 7 and im new to duel boot
<Myrtti> jay_: I can't remember if Brasero is preinstalled, but it's nice app
<andantino> i didnt like xu, but i cant remember why
<tomodachi> jay_: i would say most distributions has cdrecord , wich can record a iso with the command "cdrecord myiso.iso"
<wols_> Noor_egy: then mount it manually
<XubuntuDilemma> Xfburn is on Xubuntu
<Noor_egy> how
<Noor_egy> ?
<Noor_egy> sorry im new
<llutz_> jay_: growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/media/your.iso" or "wodim your.iso"
<andantino> how old is your computer jay
<wols_> zykes-: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<jay_> i have no idea what that means llutz agond i got it 2 years a
<jay_> and
<SimpleAnecdote> Hi guys. Trying to sort out iptables but the server outputs "-bash: iptables: command not found - any thoughts?
<andantino> you lost windows?
<jay_> yeah idk what to 2
<Noor_egy> wols_ how could i mount it manually hmm im kinda new
<andantino> you probably have a recovery partition on there
<andantino> but do you have a repair disc
<llutz_> SimpleAnecdote: sudo apt-get install iptables
<jay_> it got rid of everrrry thing and no
<wols_> Noor_egy: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mang0> !grub-repair
<mang0> hrm
<andantino> what type of computah
<wols_> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mang0> ah
<mang0> tahnkyou
<SimpleAnecdote> llutz: Hilarious! Cheers! I really thought iptables came by default on all Ubuntu > 8.04
<Noor_egy> wols_ : i did mounted it but still same message
<andantino> i erased windows by accident like a 100 times
<andantino> and im a noob
<llutz_> SimpleAnecdote: i would have thought too...
<jay_> im downloading windows now its just the activation key im worried about how do i get one of those..?
<Wally> You buy it
<bazhang> jay_, thats offtopic here
<jay_> >.<
<dresden_> I am sure walmart will sell you one
<bazhang> !piracy > jay_
<ubottu> jay_, please see my private message
<dresden_> :P
<jay_> show?
<jay_> how
<andantino> you using a laptop jay
<jay_> im new to this
<bazhang> jay_, stop asking here
<wols_> jay_: another window in your irc client
<andantino> just pm me jay
<bazhang> ##windows for windows support jay_
<wols_> Noor_egy: and after you mounted it, what does "mount" say? the question is, if your XP partition is really a FAT partition
<jay_> okay what part of im new to this does everyone not get though
<dresden_> Well, you go to the store, then you pick up the box, then you go to the cash registers, then you give the box to them, they will ask you for the money. then.. you give them the money and they will give you the box... see nothing to it.
<bazhang> jay_, what part of this is ubuntu support not windows, do you not understand
<bazhang> jay_, /join ##windows
<wols_> jay_: what part of the repeated tries to show you the error of your ways are you ignoring? if you ignore a few more you will be kickbanned. a few more about asking for windows serials and you will be klined (removed from the whole irc network). capisce?
<Phalstaff> Opinions wanted:  What are the best terminal emulators?
<wols_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Noor_egy> wols_ its fat32 http://paste.ubuntu.com/648948/
<wols_> Noor_egy: I said "mount" for a reason and NOT fdisk
<Phalstaff> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Noor_egy> wols_: i did mounted it and it didnt give me any message
<mang0> jay_: /join ##windows
<wols_> Noor_egy: if you run "mount" it will give you some output
<Rouse> tell some software to create live usb
<Noor_egy> wols_ :mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<bazhang> Rouse, unetbootin
<wols_> Rouse: ubuntu already is a live ISO. just dd it over to your usb stick
<wols_> Noor_egy: run the EXACT command: "mount". no more no less
<llutz_> Noor_egy: pure "mount <enter>" without any options
<llutz_> wols_: ubuntu.iso aren't hybrid, dd won't work
<Rouse> like startup disk creator..suggest some other software
<wols_> llutz_: sorry. mea culpa
<zykotick9> wols_, are you sure about the Ubuntu cd being hybrid?  I thought I read recently that with 11.10 Ubuntu would make that transition.
<bazhang> Rouse, I just did, unetbootin
<Noor_egy> wols_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/648950/ sorry for misunderstood
<llutz_> i guess its the last distro not using hybrid-iso now... :(
<andantino> hey jay
<jay__> hey
<wols_> Noor_egy: grub errors when it tries to treat your XP partition as FAT32 for some reason or other. my guess was it's actually NTFS but apparently I was wrong :(
<Noor_egy> umm :/ so
<Noor_egy> so no way to fix this ???
<Top-top> Hey guys. Doest anybody know which algorithm is set by default for the encryption of the home portion in ubuntu?
<gabdantas> is there a way to set up proxy with authentication to the whole system (ubuntu 11.04)! The util proxy lan wont set to the whole system (at least console)
<Noor_egy> so lows_ u didnt got the propleme
<wols_> gabdantas: iptables transparent proxy
<wols_> gabdantas: if you need to proxy every protocol it gets tricky tho
<guest_> So I have a program that uses OSS, Ubuntu 10.10 and greater don't come with OSS.  There won't be any updates to this program and I don't want to recompile the kernel...  What are users with OSS programs meant to do now?
<gabdantas> <wols_> at least http protocol
<wols_> guest_: use alsa?
<guest_> wols_, it's OSS
<tomodachi> guest_: padsp - pulseaudio oss wrapper can help you
<wols_> guest_: use oss4
<guest_> tomodachi, doesn't the wrapper only help if you have oss on in the first place?
<gabdantas> wois_ : i need to change constantly from proxy (at work) to direct connection (home)
<tomodachi> guest_: i have pads on ubuntu natty. dont have any packages installed with oss in their name. or any oss module loaded that i can find
<guest_> tomodachi, I've already tried padsp and still get no sound though
<ossie_> hello
<tomodachi> guest_: well legacy stuff. Either someone will rewrite your app with pulseaudio suport. Or you will have to find a replacement
<guest_> tomodachi, there is no replacement and no they won't rewrite i
<guest_> *it
<tomodachi> then dont upgrade
<guest_> what upgrade?
<tomodachi> to a newer release that dont support oss
<guest_> anyone with a more useful suggestion
<faLUCE> hi. Is there a good program with GUI that allows me to perform actions on certain conditions?   something like a GUI where I enter " when date is "12-12-2013" execute script1, execute script2" Briefly, something like an editor for scripts, but user friendly
<tomodachi> guest_: maybe virtualization?
<guest_> useful and sane - this is a game after all
<tomodachi> faLUCE: crontab can do this. But its not gui. Once you understand the syntax its not hard though
<faLUCE> tomodachi: I would like something simpler than crontab
<Top-top> Does anybody know which algorithm is set by default for the encryption of the home portion in ubuntu?
<tomodachi> faLUCE: then i dont know im afraid
<tomodachi> faLUCE: http://www.corntab.com/
<dresden_> You must embrace the cron tab.. its your friend!
<TheExplorer> Hello everyone. I have a question. In ubuntu, my USB drives and devices will not accurately measure transfer rate, and appear slow. It will have a bar at `1% then vanish, perhaps completed but is still abnormal. Is this common?
<Rickyboy1008> Any news on natty working on an intel gma 4500m?
<noobie25> i tried installing nvidia drivers, not my window hangs on the "ubuntu" load screen.
<noobie25> i tried installing nvidia drivers, *now my window hangs on the "ubuntu" load screen.  Can anyone help?
<wols_> noobie25: from nvidia.com?
<noobie25> wols_: yes.  it didn't work, so after i uninstalled rivers...it hangs.
<wols_> rescue boot then
<noobie25> wols_: how do i go about doing a rescue boot?   with the livecd?
<gabdantas> does anyone know a good softphone for ubuntu like x-lite for windows?
<silare> How do I re-enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill X in Natty?
<faLUCE> tomodachi: the problem is that: I would like to create scripts that are activated when a signal is got.    For example: when I run firefox linux has to run script1, when I run gedit linux has to run script2
<nkh> silare: Try just like older versions and tell me if natty is so or not :D : Keyboard > Layout > Options
<nkh> silare: Key Sequence to Kill Xserver
<nkh> silare: Is it There?
<silare> nkh: Ah, it is. Worked perfectly. =D Thank you.
<nkh> silare: your welcome, good luck
<mang0> Does the built in calculator in Ubuntu not have % option?!
<silare> Out of curiosity, is there a way to make it so when I type in Japanese it'll turn my romaji into kana (similar to Mac)?
<mang0> I can't see it..
<nkh> mang0:  yes
<mang0> Yes it does on yes, you're agreeing with me that it doesn't?
<mang0> or*
<k_sze> The man page of pppd says that linkname is a "privileged option". Does it mean that it won't work when pppd is setuid and called by a non-root user?
<nkh> mang0: you mean percent or mod ?
<mang0> like, nkh on a normal calculator irl, you get the % symbol on a key...i need to use that (or the equiv)
<nkh> mang0: I can see that here :-?? Mode > Basic > it is between + and . buttons :-??
<mang0> nkh: I'll look, but I couldn't see it before
<silare> Despite playing with regedit, I couldn't get WINE to antialias its fonts. Is there a better way to do this?
<mang0> haha, nkh I was in advanced mode
<mang0> thanks
<mang0> :P
<nkh> mang0: So if you failed, try Mode > Scientific or So ...
<nkh> mang0: Haaahaa :D Good Luck ;)
<mang0> Thanks
<nkh> Your Welcome
<mang0> I need it cuz I'm learning Python, and I want to check this equasion XD
<mang0> and I can't find my actual calculator
<nkh> mang0: ?!
<mang0> nkh: ???
<exs> does anyony know what cp -a dows?
<nkh> mang0: I think python is a powerfull claculator too :d no need to that ! :-/ :-?? ;)
<mang0> nkh: yeah, I'm learning how to use python as a calculator, so I'm testing various things
<mang0> ;)
<mang0|AFK> be back soon
<nkh> ;)
<dr_willis> exs:  check man cp ?  same as -dR --preserve=all
<exs> yea
<exs> i know
<exs> but what means that
<exs> -d     same as --no-dereference --preserve=links
<exs> copy directories recursively is clear
<dr_willis> if perserces system links...  ie:  from ln -s foo bar
<Top-top> Does anybody know which algorithm is set by default for the encryption of the home portion in ubuntu?
<pravinkenator> Hello, I have a small clarification in using xorg.conf
<pravinkenator> can some one please help me
<SwedeMike> !ask | pravinkenator
<ubottu> pravinkenator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pravinkenator> I have a supermicro server and it is connected to a fermi (s2050) grapic card .. When i try to startx it gives an error, fatal no screens found
<pravinkenator> the server has a seperate vga card for output. Hoe to configure the xorg to use this for display
<pravinkenator> ?
<thegoodcushion> evening all
<pravinkenator> My lspci | grep VGA gives me : 15:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a) How to put this in the xorg to use this for display ?
<thegoodcushion> I realize that I can remove any file at the command line with rm filename.  Is there a version of rm that completely wipes all trace of the file?
<GillesMM> hello I have created my own ubuntu distrib and suppressed some package but I would to add som extra package made by myself .. I don't understand how to generate extra packages the doc is unclear for me ..
<JimXL> thegoodcushion not really
<ikonia> GillesMM: we don't support custom spins here
<GillesMM> ikonia:  is there a channel for that ?
<Slart> thegoodcushion: there are some utilities.. wipe is one such.. not really 100% sure it works of separate files though
<ikonia> GillesMM: not that I'm aware of
<JimXL> There are utilities that claim to do it, but it's always possible the data is cached on disk somewhere that you might not know about.
<Omsniffiscent> Riddle me this. My mouse started jittering (moving when I wasn't moving it) so I swapped mice. Same thing. I switched to my Wacom pad. Same thing. It's got to be software related, right?
<JimXL> shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<JimXL> Not necessarily,  try another usb port.
<Younder> The last space shuttle has landed.
<Omsniffiscent> I have, front and back.
<JimXL> Reboot?
<Omsniffiscent> Several times.
<Omsniffiscent> As we speak my mouse is sliding across the screen.
<JimXL> Power cycle?
<Slart> thegoodcushion: here's the man page for wipe.. it has some discussion about some of the issues regarding securely deleting anything http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/wipe.1.html
<Omsniffiscent> Power what now?
<JimXL> turn it off/on
<JimXL> The computer.
<Omsniffiscent> Ah, yes. Completely off. Let it sit. Turned it back on.
<JimXL> Boot a live cd.
<Younder> duh, that's the best you got?
<thegoodcushion> Slart: well I don't need a CIA wipe.  Just a room-mate-defeating wipe
<Omsniffiscent> My Wacom pad has a 1:1 ratio. If my mouse doesn't move it shouldn't move the cursor.
<JimXL> wipe or shred will do it.
<Younder> Omsniffiscent, no shit
<Slart> thegoodcushion: then wipe, or shread that JimXL mentioned, would work out just fine
<Omsniffiscent> lol
<tomek__> hi i need movie editing software . what do u recommend?
<JimXL> Omsniffiscent boot a live cd to eleminate a hw problem.
<JimXL> A Mac.
<thegoodcushion> Slart: note in the man page the conspiracy rubbish down the bottom
<Omsniffiscent> I'll see if I can scrounge up a cd, thanks.
<thegoodcushion> When you boot from a live CD, is it possible to create files within the filesystem at all?
<Slart> thegoodcushion: yes.. I've read it... some people use a lot of tin foil
<JimXL> Yes
<thegoodcushion> JimXL: where does it go?
<thegoodcushion> JimXL: If I boot from a live CD and type echo hello > text.txt
<thegoodcushion> where is it stored?
<JimXL> Depending on the cd, you should be able to mount a filesystem.
<JimXL> In ram most likely
<noobie25> screen hangs on 'ubuntu startup screen' after i tried installing nvidia drivers.   can someone help me recover using livecd?
<tomek__> anyone uses movie editing software on ubuntu?
<Guest71162> Avidemux
<JimXL> thegoodcushion If you want to edit/create a file on your file system, you'll need to mount it.  Some live cds will do that automatically
<Younder> Omsniffiscent, sounds serious like a hardware fault
<JimXL> And some defer the mount until you click on a desktop link to the file system.
<Omsniffiscent> I've had this issue with wireless mice but that's to be expected. It's very odd for sure.
<reprapperMC> Lubuntu room is empty. Any one here?
<alberto> Hello everyone
<thegoodcushion> JimXL: so by 'mount' what does that mean?
<thegoodcushion> JimXL: If I just want to create a file, where does it end up?
<JimXL> noobie25 you could boot a live cd and do a chroot to your root file system and try a dpkg --remove <package>
<reprapperMC> I'm trying to share internet through ethernet connection. One comp is connected wirelessly, and I want to share that with another comp
<JimXL> thegoodcushion It will end up in ram
<thegoodcushion> ok
<thegoodcushion> of course it won't persist after I turn off the computer
<JimXL> When a live cd boots, it makes a ram filesystem
<reprapperMC> I have "shared to other computers" turned on, on the wireless computer in the ethernet connection, but the two still will not connect.
<JimXL> Uses ram as disk.
<JimXL> It will go away when you reboot.
<alberto> I'm having some serious problems with my TFT monitor. The thing is it has three main visualization modes (Movies, Text and Economic). Well, as long as I keep the Movies mode activated everything works fine, but as soon as I change it or lower the brightness, a strange noise appears along with annoying horizontal lines... Any ideas?
<JimXL> thegoodcushion mount is the command you use to take a disk partition and make it available for use (read or write)
<alberto> I've already checked the connections and everything's ok.
<thegoodcushion> JimXL: well yes
<Slart> alberto: faulty hardware.. ie broken monitor
<thegoodcushion> but surely / is mounted always
<thegoodcushion> how can you not have a /
<JimXL> thegoodcushion It's always mounted, right.
<JimXL> But on a live cd, a ram file system is mounted on /
<alberto> Slart Yes, that's what I think. I came into this channel because no one answers me in #hardware
<Slart> alberto: many monitors have some kind of electronic hum when you lower the brightness so that's not very worrying.. but adding horizontal lines on the screen is not common and would make me worry
<the_hulk> is there any know problem installing ubuntu 11.4 on windows 64 bit in virtual box?
<JimXL> So if your root file system is on /dev/sda1 you could mount /dev/sda1 /mnt;cd /mnt;cat >x.txt    for instance.
<backtracklover> hello i got problem here in the wieless card
<backtracklover> im using ubuntu 10.4
<alberto> Slart The lines even scroll up :(
<backtracklover> when i connect to the internet using my atheros wireless card its very slow
<backtracklover> very slow when i surf the net
<Slart> alberto: sounds like something inside your monitor isn't happy.. I would put it in movie mode and be happy while it works
<backtracklover> why
<Slart> alberto: or send it back if you've got some guarantee left
<alberto> Slart I don't :(
<alberto> Slart It hurts my eyes having to look at the monitor with such a high brightness.
<JimXL> alberto wear dark glasses?
<Slart> alberto: yup.. most monitors these days are very bright at the default setting.. not really sure if you can do anything about it from a software point of view.. use some weird gnome theme or set the theme colors to something a bit more greyish
<alberto> Slart Thank you
<Top-top> Does anybody know which algorithm is set by default for the encryption of the home portion in ubuntu?
<ivs> my guess would be AES
<Slart> Top-top: this seems like it might be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532105
<AFD> n00b question: how do I check when a folder was last modified from terminal?
<AFD> by that I meant the contents of a foler
<noobie25> is there a best way to install my nvidia drivers?
<noobie25> i've been killing my bootup all this time and finally got it working.
<noobie25> i finally got it to boot, but don't know how to go about installing the nvidia drivers.
<Top-top> Slart: thx
<AFD> noobie25 - it might depend on your hardware
<AFD> noobie25 some people recommend using official drivers, others non-official ones
<noobie25> AFD: i'd like to follow any advice you give me... what should i do?
<thrillERboy> Hi, If I install Ubuntu with root (/) and /home in different partitions, Am I better off, when Ubuntu crashes?
<AFD> noobie25 well I have Nvidia Ion2 and the official nvidia drivers break my boot if I install them
<thrillERboy> Since I can re-install OS on / without touching /home, where all user files live
<AFD> noobie25 so I use generic drivers (I think!)
<arfbtwn> thrillERboy: your data is safe if the system breaks. correct.
<JimXL> thrillERboy Nothing wrong with that/
<ThinkT510> thrillERboy: both partitions will need to be checked if there is a crash
<JimXL> I've been doing it for years.
<thrillERboy> ThinkT510: then How do I only reinstall the OS without touching user data?
<JimXL> But you're more likely to want to upgrade an os rather than reinstall.
<AFD> noobie25 if you can research your gpu model by googling "gpu_model_name ubuntu" and see what experiences others have with the various drivers you will likely have the best performing system without breaking any boot stuff
<thrillERboy> sometimes ubuntu breaks and all I can see is the grub menu, those times I'm left with no options that to reinstall
<ThinkT510> thrillERboy: by installing it normally, but when you specify the /home partition don't format it and make sure you use the same username
<JimXL> thrillERboy boot the install cd and configure the parttioner to use your existing home and NOT reformat it.
<wols_> thrillERboy: no
<Sahootra> anyone here can help me with ubuntu11.04 stuck at boot
<Sahootra> ?
<thrillERboy> Great Thanks a ton JimXL and ThinkT510
<wols_> noobie25: unless you have very good reasons (and if you have to ask you pretty much never do), you use the drivers ubuntu uses. either the free ones or the restricted ones
<Sahootra> Hi guys.. can you help me out with my ubuntu boot stuck problem
<thrillERboy> Sahootra: What happens exactly
<AFD> can anyone tell me how to check the date+time when a folder or it's contents was last modified?
<ThinkT510> thrillERboy: no worries, but like wols_ points out, its not your only option to reinstall
<JimXL> AFD ls -l
<Sahootra> was running ok for last 2 weeks..
<wols_> AFD: check mtime
<Sahootra> not when i boot it stucks at the boot screen..
<Sahootra> when i see the log by running into recovery mode
<thrillERboy> I'm not that good with Grup CLI
<Sahootra> it stucks at Running /scripts/init-bottom .. done..
<Sahootra> then it shows list of Bad Target number..
<Sahootra> and Bad LUN (0:1)
<noobie25> wols_:  thanks.   i'm happy to use the opensource ones.....
<lartza> Is there a smaller server iso? 655 is too big for my disc :)
<JimXL> Sahootra boot a live cd and run fsck on the partition.
<lartza> Like an netinstall server iso?
<ThinkT510> thrillERboy: the grub documentation is very straightforward for ubuntu
<wols_> noobie25: do you want 3D?
<thrillERboy> Even ls doesn't works in Grub, I know its lame to use ls on a bootloader, but I'm just saying, I'm lost If I See grub CLI :D
<noobie25> wols_: these are the instructions i found on the web....3 commands.   is this okay??   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Sahootra> ok what is the problem can you explain in one line ?
<noobie25> wols_:   yes, i'd like 3D to use openGL.
<thrillERboy> ThinkT510: May be I'll learn my way around it, someday. I know reinstalling OS is just lame.
<wols_> noobie25: it's not OK. I said drivers ubuntu comes with. not any ppas
<wols_> noobie25: then free drivers can't really be used. you will need proprietary drivers.
<noobie25> wols_:  how can i abort current installation?
<wols_> !tell noobie25 about nvidia
<ubottu> noobie25, please see my private message
<noobie25> wols_:   thanks for sending in that link
<noobie25> is there a way i can abort my current installation then????
<wols_> sangha: what happens if you boot recovery mode directly from the grub menu?
<wols_> noobie25: ctrl+c
<ThinkT510> !mini | lartza
<ubottu> lartza: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wols_> but it depends what you already did so far noobie25
<noobie25> is there a safe revert i may be able to do?
<lartza> ThinkT510: Oh yea the minimal cd, thanks
<noobie25> wols_: i think it was only downloading, and no installation took place yet
<lartza> ThinkT510: Alternate was even bigger than server iso so no help there :/
<ThinkT510> lartza: no worries :)
<vladnos> yo
<noobie25> wols_:  so if i'm reading correctly the link you sent,  i can go to "administrator->additional drivers" and 'ACTIVATE' the NVIDIA driver to use the proprietary one?
<wols_> yes
<neology> are there any good tools for testing mobile websites on ubuntu?
<goodtime> testing mobile websites on ubuntu?google it
<dr_willis> android emulators perhaps
<Sahootra> any body here can help me out with ubuntu 11.04 boot problem ?
<dr_willis> state the issue to the channel and see who can help
<goodtime> http://blog.mfabrik.com/2011/07/08/testing-mobile-websites-with-firefox-mobile-for-pc-fennec-desktop/
<Sahootra> installed ubuntu 11.04 two weeks ago worked perfectly untill today. now when i boot it stucks at boot screen.. with the ubutu logo and progress bar...
<Sahootra> when i run in recovery mode it hangs showing Failed Traget. .list from 0 to seven..
<gabdantas> hi again... did anyone tried to change the mouse cursor? for example to red glass!
<gabdantas> mine does not change
<Sahootra> any one ? ubuntu boot problem stuck.. last console output Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done
<weeman2> Hi installed Ubuntu server and samba. How do I make Partitions (4 hard disks) auto mount at boot and allow full r/w access to any1 on my HTPC network
<Sahootra> Stopping Gnome Display manager..
<arfbtwn> Sahootra: do you get a grub menu when you boot? If it stopped working recently, could be an update caused the problem so maybe try a previous kernel.
<Dori922> hey dudes
<dr_willis> weeman2:  add a fstab entry for them to auto mount at boot. with proper options, then add shares to the samba config
<weeman2> ic
<dr_willis> what fileysstem are they weeman2
<weeman2> ntfs
<Dori922> have a problem with apt-get upgrade where it gets to "eucalyptus start/runnin, process 1111" and then just stays like that and doesnt give me back command prompt
<Dori922> and if i restart most commands dont work so i have to reinstall(UEC)
<dr_willis> you may have to twiddle with the mount options to get them accessable by all usres
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dori922> has anyone encountered that before? its really throwing me...
<dasith> hey
<dasith> encounterd what b4?
<dasith> & do any of u guys knw how to get Visual basic in ubuntu ?
<Dori922> apt-get upgrade makes system freeze and then forcing a restart makes commands unusable :(
<dr_willis> failed ugrades van be a big problem
<Dori922> its happened 3 times :/
<dr_willis> but this was a normal upgrade. not from one release to a newer ine?
<dasith> try upgrading thru  GUI
<dasith> system > update manager
<YankDownUnder> VisualBasic under Ubuntu?
<dasith> yea
<dasith> any idea how
<Dori922> it was "sudo apt-get upgrade" but "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does same thing im only learning UEC/Ubuntu for work recently and upgrading is one of the installation steps thats throwing me, dont want to install a GUI on the nodes/Front end :(
<YankDownUnder> dasith, Um...have you checked out "Crossover Office" from Codeweavers?
<dasith> nope
<ThinkT510> or just use wine
<YankDownUnder> dasith, Otherwise, use Virtualbox to create a VM for MS Windows and run "Windows in a Window"
<shadeslayer> so, could someone help me get ubuntu up and running on my Macbook Pro?
<dasith> so no realeses of Vb for ubuntu then ?
<dasith> & i wanna knw how we can change the login screen theame & the window
<dasith> to wat we want
<dasith> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<arfbtwn> dasith: http://tinyurl.com/3wybv38
<trinity9000> dasith: If you use VB.NET code, you can use Mono
<trinity9000> dasith: I've done it myself, works well
<Dori922> dr_willis: do you have any idea what could be wrong? :(
<dasith> na  its nt .net
<dasith> its the old version'
<dasith> vb 6
<saamm> hello can i enable multi touch on touchpad by installing utouch?
<ThinkT510> !info utouch
<ubottu> utouch (source: utouch): A meta-package to install gesture libraries and tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<aquarat> does anyone have any experience re-creating a raid6 array (due to superblocks being destroyed by grub) ?
<saamm> ThinkT510, uhm utouch will do?
<dasith> wats multi touch supposed 2 do
<ThinkT510> saamm: i was curious, never used it myself
<dasith> hey guys changing the login screen is no longer supported ?
<trinity9000> dasith: No, there's no easy way anymore
<dasith> in current versions
<ThinkT510> !themes | dasith
<ubottu> dasith: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dasith> :O
<dasith> thanx
<ThinkT510> np
<dasith> i once tried changin that
<dasith> & it ended up with ubuntu not lodin
<dasith> !!
<dasith> & then i found out that thers no easy way to repair ubuntu either
<dasith> using CD i mean
<Mandrew> is there a know bug that makes the 11.04 to shutdown without warning?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: that sounds very vague
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, i dont know what els to say about it ;)
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: you could search launchpad
<wols_> dasith: just cause you were unable, doen't mean it's impossible.
<dasith> Mandrew u could report it !
<ThinkT510> !bugs | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dasith> wols hmm yea i knw but i'm afraid i'll loose all my files again
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, is there a way to get the file on what happened just before it crashed?
<ThinkT510> dasith: the secret is to know what you are doing
<Dori922> i need to discover that secret :( :P
<Dori922> just died again :(
<dasith> looks like i'll take around 100 years 2 discover that secret ;)
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: could check syslog i guess
<dasith> & any of u guys hav Nvidia optimus laptops
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, that is a bit vague ;)
<allballs> Good morning! I just installed a shuny new Nvidia card , and I'm not sure what command to run to get X reconfigured.
<ThinkT510> dasith: it isn't as hard as it seems
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, how do i do that
<allballs> gonig from an intel 810 to Nvidia. whee.
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, im a newbi on this ;)
<dasith> Optimus technology isnt supported in ubuntu ?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: without know what caused it i can't really give you specific instructions
<uglyoldbob> where is a good place to ask questions about GPL?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: /var/log/syslog
<dasith> it just keeps draining my battery coz both nvidia & onbord intel chip runs @ the same time :O
<arfbtwn> uglyoldbob: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<phoenixlzx> ThinkT510: do you have NVS3100 video card?
<ThinkT510> phoenixlzx: yes indeedy
<phoenixlzx> ThinkT510: how do you get it work,do you enabled optimus?
<uglyoldbob> hmm it is confusing to me. I am unsure how it affects a non-gpl project if I use gpl-ed hash code
<dasith> phoenixlzx : u cant enable it in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> phoenixlzx: i didn't have to do anything but install the proprietry driver
<ironhalik> where can I find some technical help?
<dasith> i already tried :(
<phoenixlzx> ThinkT510: do you run nvidia-xconfig?
<dasith> & any of u knw frm where i can download the source codes for ubuntu
<phoenixlzx> dasith: i know a way to enable optimus...it is bumblebee
<ThinkT510> phoenixlzx: xubuntu handled the install of the nvidia driver so i didn't have to do anything
<dasith> yea i tried that too
<arfbtwn> uglyoldbob: There's lots of documentation on that, the FAQ at the site I gave you is one place. Google it.
<ThinkT510> phoenixlzx: i guess it used nvidia-xconfig
<Dori922> if you do a "sudo apt-get upgrade eucalyptus" and euca is already at newest version could that cause the upgrade to crash?
<phoenixlzx> but i have some odd problems...i have ThinkPad T420 with NVIDIA NVS4200M video card and fingerprint reader
<ThinkT510> ironhalik: help with what?
<phoenixlzx> how can i enable my HD APS and fingerprint,i mean,hdapsd do not supprot my make and fprint seems cannot use in kdm.
<trinity9000> Dori922: No, it'll just tell you it's already up to date
<ThinkT510> phoenixlzx: never use my fingerprint reader so i can't really help you there
<phoenixlzx> ThinkT510: pity.but thank you anyway.
<ThinkT510> phoenixlzx: i remember with my t60 the best distro for getting my fingerprint reader working was fedora, a few years ago though
<Dori922> trinity9000:  anytime i use the upgrade command it freezes(left it for 1hour once still frozen) is it possible to run UEC  without upgrading? or is there something i need to fix
<stercor> Where is the $PATH variable set?  I see several places; which is the one that sets it for the user process?
<phoenixlzx> ThinkT510: yeah, i have my T43 work well either.
<quick-> i cannot install ubunru 11.04 on amd athlon xw2  . it gives an error initramfs
<YankDownUnder> Dori922, Have you made sure you can do normal updates prior to doing your upgrade?
<Dori922> YankDownUnder:  i do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mang0> How do I go back in terminal in a dir? If I cd'd somewhere, how do i go back a folder?
<YankDownUnder> Dori922, ...and at that point it hangs - right?
<pseubodot> Mandrew: 'cd..' to go back up a level
<mang0> mang0*
<mang0> thankyou
<pseubodot> Mandrew: correction - 'cd ..'
<mang0> ?????
<mang0> mandrew or mang0
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, it died again, i checked myself but i really dont know what to look for. is that something you could help me with?
<mang0> ah, helped me anyway, thankyou
<mang0> lol
<pseubodot> mang0: 'cd ..' to go back up a level
<mang0> yeah haha
<pseubodot> :)
<Dori922> YankDownUnder:  it starts upgrading going through packets, then after a while it gets to a line "Eucalyptus start/running process 12345" and then hangs
<YankDownUnder> Dori922, How long have you let it sit there...long enough...?
<YankDownUnder> Dori922, On that same token, without knowing what Eucalyptus is, have you tried to stop that service/program prior to upgrading?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: you could post it to pastebin and i'll take a look, might not find anything though (i'm not very skilled)
<Dori922> YankDownUnder:  on monday or tuesday, first time it happened, it sat for an hour, the machine is an i7 with 8gb ram
<Mandrew> tnx ThinkT510 here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/649042/
<Dori922> YankDownUnder:  Eucalyptus is the cloud software as far as i know, im learning to build a cloud network with UEC, im able to alt-f2 to a new terminal but when i "ps" there to kill the euca process it doesnt show in the new window
<YankDownUnder> Dori922, Ah...nevermind...just found it. You've got a cloud service running...
<Dori922> YankDownUnder:  yeah :(
<YankDownUnder> Dori922, Well, prior to doing anything at all, if it were me, I'd stop or kill the service - THEN do my update/upgrade.
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, im thinking maybe if i downgrade the distro i might get rid of the problems or upgrade the kernel could solve it, whats your take on that
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: just looking at the syslog now
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, or maybe i just leave you alone to help me ;)
<Dori922> YankDownUnder: ill give that a try now
<trinity9000> Is there an easy way to disable the global menu and new scroll bar in Unity? I dislike both features
<Anthony25> hy trinity900
<YankDownUnder> trinity9000, You can uninstall the scrollbars easily enough...however, the global menu is pretty much part of Unity - but that can be gotten rid of as well...
<Anthony25> yes there is a easy way to uninstall new scrollbars
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: check out line 999, for some reason it restarts, and again in line 1913
<Anthony25> but for the global menu I don't know ...
<trinity9000> YankDownUnder: Do you know which package I would uninstall? The global menu I really dislike
<lukenukem> Do I need to create a new partition for the bootloader when installing ubuntu alongside windows?
<YankDownUnder> trinity9000, Don't use Unity - use the Classic Desktop or use a different window manager/desktop. Otherwise, mate, yer stuck with it. Yet another reason why Unity is failing.
<Anthony25> trinity9000 : sudo echo “export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0″ > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, how will we figure that out?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: do you have rsync set to backup your system?
<Pici> Anthony25: or just remove the overlay-scrollbar package
<Anthony25> and if it's sufficient you can do that : sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<trinity9000> YankDownUnder: I like most features of Unity though, just find the decision to copy the Mac's global menu bizarre
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, i got deja vu to back it up, but when i try it crashes on me, so i have not been able to do that :S
<YankDownUnder> trinity9000, To each their own.
<trinity9000> Anthony25: Cheers
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, but it did crash on me even before i installed deja vu
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: ah, deja vu must be using rsync to back up, it seems that is causing a crash
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: interesting
<Mandrew> ThinkT510,  ive spent many hours setting it up and i finally found a sett up i like, so it would be a shame if all that work got ruined ;)
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: hmm, it seems to abruptly restart. does it shutdown or restart?
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, it just shuts down on me without any warning
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: my best guess would be it is overheating
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, this is how i have set it up http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1649987/demo%20of%20my%20desktop.ogv i really like it :P
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, how do i sort that? can i turn up the fans in anyway?
<gulzar> what is the alternative of 'gnome-disk-utility' in KDE?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: i could be wrong mind you. does the machine feel rather hot? laptop or desktop?
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, its a netbook that i have on external power all the time so i have no problems with less battery time ;)
<ocx> hi, i have 1 sendmail service running for 2 domains and would like to install dovecot to only act as an imap server for 1 of the domains, how can i do that?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: thats how i run my t510 off the mains all the time
<YankDownUnder> ocx, Ask in #dovecot
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: are you doing anything processor intensive? i guess backing up might be intensive
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: when it suddenly shuts down i mean
<Anthony25> Mandrew : Do you have a tuto to change the global menu please ?
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, yea it does, and i was running it on another OS and then it was showing me that the working temp was about 70- 80 deg Celsius
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: wow that is hot
<Mandrew> Anthony25, tuto?
<Anthony25> tutorial
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, yea that was what i thought but the maker of pinguyOS said that that was normal :(
<Anthony25> sorry I am french and I thought that tuto was said in english too ^^
<nwidger> does anyone know where i can find a .deb of thunderbird 5 beta?  preferably in a PPA.
<Mandrew> Anthony25, as soon as im done with my help ill get back to you ok?
<Anthony25> ok thanks
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: sorry, i'm not sure what to suggest. do you run any other operating systems on it?
<Mandrew> ThinkT510,  but im thinking there must be a way to turn up the fan speed
<Anthony25> nwidger : ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<Anthony25> stable version
<gulzar> what is the alternative of 'gnome-disk-utility' in KDE?
<Mandrew> no ThinkT510 its the only one running on my netbook right now
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: i'd assume the fan speed would be on full anyway when it abruptly shuts off
<Mandrew> hmm but ThinkT510 there odd to be a way to have it on full all the time, or i might be totally wrong here
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: have you used any other os's on it previously? if so did they ever overheat and shutdown?
<nwidger> Anthony25: thanks! :D
<dyd> how to change user by command line?
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, youe ive tried xubuntu 11.04 and ubuntu 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10 with no problems
<Anthony25> Mandrew for the menu you change it with the cardapio menu ? (I've found a how to and it seems to be the same like your menu)
<Dmole> dyd:man  su
<gangerli> clear
<dyd> Dmole: thanks
<Mandrew> Anthony25, it the cardapio menu
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: and did you have similar things running on them? like the backup program?
<dyd> what's the command to share a folder?
<Anthony25> thanks Madrew ;)
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, its the first time ive actually bothered with trying to save something ;)
<TheHackOps> dyd, With samba?
<dyd> TheHackOps: yes
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: ahh, can you tell me the specs of the netbook?
<Mandrew> sure ThinkT510 , can you give me the cmd to the CLI for that?
<TheHackOps> dyd, Do you have samba config installed?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: lspci
<Germ> Hi, I have a problem with my system. :\
<dyd> TheHackOps: don't know, but if i try to share via gui it gives error 255, i tried to chown the folder but it didn't work
<Rei`ZzZz> Mandrew: Are you saying 80C is NORMAL or high load?
<TheHackOps> Germ, ??
<Rei`ZzZz> Germ: What is the problem?
<Germ> When I boot up, ubuntu only loads a terminal that is full screen and cannot be exited. I have to startx and run a gnome-panel & via command line. I don't know what is causing this problem but :\
<oal> Evolution or Thunderbird or something else? I'm thinking about moving from gmail's web interface to a dedicated mail client. Suggestions?
<Reikoku> Saying you have a problem with your system is a bit like going to a doctor and saying you have a problem with your body :P
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, http://paste.ubuntu.com/649057/
<Reikoku> Germ: Does it work fine when you startx?
<Germ> Yes
<Reikoku> If so you probably broke gdm
<Germ> Well I was told to reinstall it :\
<Germ> so I deleted it then reinstalled it.
<Reikoku> Well, one way around it is reinstall gdm or another DE
<TheHackOps> dyd, looking now for u hold a sec
<Germ> I don't know any other gdm :\
<Dmole> Germ: how did you del and reinstall it?
<dyd> TheHackOps: thank you
<Germ> Yes, I'm sure that I did that.
<Reikoku> I think you may have to tell it to start on boot again
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: thanks, can i also see your uname -a
<dyd> TheHackOps: btw i have this error if i login with a domain account, if i join with local admin account it works
<Germ> I don't know howto do that though :(
<Reikoku> Germ, to see if it's installed, can you exit x and try gdm instead of startx
<Dmole> Germ: you might need to add GDM to /etc/init.d/ with ..... what was that tool
<Reikoku> Dmole: nano?
<Germ> Reikoku: I know it is installed. I re installed it.
<Germ> I just need it to boot on startup.
<TheHackOps> dyd, whats ur network setup??
<Reikoku> Germ: Does it work though?
<Germ> Yes,
<Reikoku> There are 2 potential issues:
<Dmole> Germ: chkconfig
<Reikoku> OK
<Barzogh> Germ try slim or xdm , those are nice
<dyd> TheHackOps: i have this ubuntu standalone installation, i made it join the domain
<Reikoku> I use slim
<dyd> TheHackOps: now i want to share a hd on this machine
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, http://paste.ubuntu.com/649063/
<Dmole> Germ: or update-rc.d
<dyd> TheHackOps: and want that share to be accessible to all domain users
<TheHackOps> dyd, Prmary??
<Reikoku> I'm not registered to the Ubuntu forum so I can't see the threads
<Germ> Dmole: it says gdm is off.
<TheHackOps> dyd, and no windows involved right??
<Dmole> Germ: that would do it
<Reikoku> I would imagine there's a tool to edit rc.conf automatically
<dyd> TheHackOps: i set up a softwareraid on 2 hds, now i have an unique disk named /media/RAID
<TheHackOps> dyd, http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5627/sambaserverconfiguratio.jpg
<Germ> Now I have another question, how do I turn gdm on ?
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: ok, since this is your first install that your using backups i'm guessing it is your machine overheating
<TheHackOps> dyd, do u have that util??
<dyd> TheHackOps: strange thing is that if i login with local account, i can share work, if i login with domain account i can't share, probably a permission problem
<Dmole> Germ: sec I'm checking what it should be
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: there may be other processes running that add to the effect of overheating
<Germ> ok :)
<TheHackOps> dyd, can u chmod 777??
<dyd> TheHackOps: now i'm on local admin account, i can
<Mandrew> ok ThinkT510 so im guessing that one way is to address the fans to get the heat down
<hellyeah> hey
<dyd> TheHackOps: maybe i just have to add domain account to local admin group
<zaksoldier> Hi
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: if you want to keep your current setup i'd suggest disabling the backup system (unless you need it)
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu 11.10 i took that error while try to install some package http://dpaste.com/573209/ what can i do
<Pici> hellyeah : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Germ> How can you use an OS version that isn't yet released :\
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: then if it keeps overheating you may need to consider using a lighter version
<TheHackOps> dyd, Maybe, but if u chmod 777 inside a local network it should be fine
<Reikoku> Development release
<Pici> Germ: There are alphas.
<Germ> oh
<TheHackOps> don't reccomend it outside a local network though
<Mandrew> the thin is that ive had these problems before i installed the back up software
<Germ> That would be so buggy though :\
<TheHackOps> Has anyone got flash working flawless?
<dyd> TheHackOps: let me try
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: the key is to avoid overtaxing the cpu, and it's not only the backup system that does that
<TheHackOps> thats why i came here
<TheHackOps> but i get caught up helping
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, can i down grade to 10.04 or 10.10 and still keep my setup?
<dyd> TheHackOps: :D
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: i'm not sure, cos it looks like you are using unity
<Dori922> more info on my UEC problem here :P incase anyones interested: http://open.eucalyptus.com/node/add/forum/39
<bsmith0931> how do i get movie files to have a frame as the icon
<TheHackOps> dyd, I come here for support alot and end up spending 5 hours helping others out
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, im in classic desktop
<TheHackOps> bsmith0931, Google
<Germ> I guess somebody said I chmodded / recursively to 777 can I Fix that?
<Reikoku> Unity is so cash
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: oh, then i guess that would be fine
<Stanley> COUGH ME COUGH.
<hellyeah> what is the huge difference between ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10
<Germ> one is stable, and the other isn't.
<Stanley> no.
<TheHackOps> hellyeah, The Bugs
<TheHackOps> :)
<Stanley> They are both stable.
<hellyeah> ahaha
<Mandrew> ThinkT510,  how do i do a downgrade to 10.10?
<hellyeah> i didnt mean that
<HITIN> hi friends!!
<dyd> TheHackOps: haha, thank you
<jnsl_> http://ubuntu-debs.googlecode.com/files/macfonts.tar.gz dose not exist any more, how do you get the mac fonts these days?
<TheHackOps> Mandrew, You do not!
<dyd> what's the name of admin users group in ubuntu?
<TheHackOps> dyd, did it fix it?
<hellyeah> 11.10 is so buggy okey so there are stween 11.04 and 11.10ome huggggggggggggge difference be
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: sadly you don't, you'll need to reinstall
<Pici> dyd: admin
<TheHackOps> brb
<HITIN> i am trying to install ubuntu on IBM desktop pc ... it gets stuck at loading screen
<hellyeah> you understand what i mean
<Reikoku> hellyeah: The difference is probably that you'll experience issues which are useful to ubuntu 11.10 developers
<Reikoku> as they want to get rid of them
<hellyeah> i didnt see a lot of difference between 11.10 and 11.04
<Reikoku> So having an 11.10 channel helps them get rid of them
<Mandrew> ThinkT510, but is there a way to save the setup ive made? so i dont need to spend 2 days doing it again :(
<Reikoku> Before releasing it
<HITIN> just downloaded 11.4 ubuntu iso , burned it on a cd and tried ... the first screen says ubuntu with dots
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: i wouldn't know, i never use gnome
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: i'm more of an xfce guy
<Germ> Would all the directories in / be green if I chmodded it with -R to 777 ?
<HITIN> cant pass the first installation screen ... any help?!!!!!!!!
<Stanley> Germ, no.
<Pici> Germ: Everything would stop working if you did that.
<Stanley> That's simply a featuer of "ls".
<Germ> Stanley
<Germ> bwahahahhahaha
<Stanley> Pici: he DID do it. He gets stuck in a prompt when he boots. He has to start everything manually.
<Germ> My computer still works, so I didn't do it.
<Reikoku> HITIN: Hit tab during boot, add 'text' to the end of the boot line
<Mandrew> ok thanks for all the help ThinkT510
<TheHackOps> back
<Germ> No I didn't.
<Germ> gdm is off dude
<Germ> :\
<TheHackOps> dyd, Problem solved??
<Pici> Stanley: Then its a reinstall.
<Stanley> Why would it be off?
<HITIN> i wil try it now ...
<Reikoku> HITIN: That will let you see the issues
<Stanley> Pici: Thank you. :)
<ThinkT510> Mandrew: no worries, you may want somebody to double check cause i could be wrong
<dyd> Pici: can i add a domain user to admin group?
<dyd> TheHackOps: no :D
<Mandrew> ok thanks ThinkT510
<TheHackOps> dyd, yes u can
<Pici> dyd: I'm not sure how ldap integration works, so I'm not the best person to ask about that.
<dyd> TheHackOps: i tried usesradd -G admin user@domain
<dyd> bus dais invalid user name 'user@domain'
<dyd> but said invalid user name 'user@domain'
<TheHackOps> let me look at the command brb
<HITIN> Reikoku: now I see the installation screen with language option .. on tab press
<HITIN> REIKOKU: thanks!!
<Reikoku> :)
<Reikoku> Hoped that would help
<Reikoku> You may need help getting GUI working once installed though
<Reikoku> That usually means your graphics card needs some tweaking to make it work
<HITIN> lets see how it goes ..
<Germ> How can I find out if the dir / is chmodded to 777 with -R ?
<TheHackOps> dyd, I can't think of the solution right now sorry mate
<codeperl> hi all
<dyd> TheHackOps: np, thank you anyway
<codeperl> i need a solution from you.
<TheHackOps> if i do ill post asap
<codeperl> is there anyone from Bangladesh?
<TheHackOps> dyd, Im running PinGuyOS
<TheHackOps> dyd, So its quite moded as far as tools, but i was an straight ubuntu user for 5 yrs
<TheHackOps> i just started using pinguy
<codeperl> ok
<codeperl> i need a solve. please help me.
<TheHackOps> codeperl, Problem?
<jjaaaaa> Hi, on Hardy 8.04 here... Looking for something that'll work in hardy, prefereablly be either available in the repository or else fairly straight forward to get up and running smoothly, to replace f-spot.  Viewnor would have been PERFECT, but I just don't know if it works on Hardy or not.  It came out fairly recently, since hardy did.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
<bazhang> codeperl, whats the ubuntu issue
<codeperl> I am using wired connection
<ThinkT510> !8.04 | jjaaaaa
<ubottu> jjaaaaa: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<codeperl> now sometimes ago, electricity gone.
<dyd> how to know what group the user i'm using belongs to?
<bazhang> !enter | codeperl
<ubottu> codeperl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GreyMatter> Hello all
<ThinkT510> dyd: groups
<TheHackOps> dyd, Users and groups
<codeperl> then, when the electricity comes again, i start my pc and found that the network sign on the bar, is disconnected.
<jjaaaaa> ThinkT510: Thank you, but I'm deploying on machines that won't run anything newer.
<codeperl> please help
<TheHackOps> codeperl, Try a new cable?
<ThinkT510> jjaaaaa: since it is no longer supported you likely won't get any help, what specs are the machines your running on?
<TheHackOps> ThinkT510, Whats the offtopic irc?
<astraljava> TheHackOps: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ThinkT510> TheHackOps: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheHackOps> Lol must have spelt it wrong
<TheHackOps> ThinkT510, Know much about flash?
<jjaaaaa> ok, whatever.  thanks for nothing.
<ThinkT510> TheHackOps: not much, why?
<Germ> Is there a way that I can find out of the directory / is chmodded to 777 -R ?
<Germ> if *
<bazhang> TheHackOps, pinguy is not supported here. check their support forums/channel
<dyd> to add a domain user to local admin group i edited the /etc/group file adding at the line admin:x:123:user,DOMAIN+user
<TheHackOps> ThinkT510, When i go full screen my display driver has a heart attack and i get flashing lines across the screen
<codeperl> the cable is ok. coz, i am using 2 operating system. another is windows xp. so, when i boot windows xp, it shows network conncetion ok, i can do successfull connection with internet. Then when i reboot my pc again and start ubuntu, then it also shows the network connection ok. but after electricity has gone, ubuntu always show, the network connection disconnected. i am using ubuntu 11.04.
<dyd> will that work??
<dyd> no, by now :)
<TheHackOps> bazhang, Not a pinguy question
<bazhang> TheHackOps, you are using pinguy, asking for help with flash.
<Reikoku> codeperl: Try doing dhcpcd after it goes off
<ThinkT510> TheHackOps: oh, i've never used flash fullscreen sorry can't help
<dyd> OH YEA It worked :D
<Reikoku> It might just not be reconnecting properly
<Reikoku> I thought ubuntu uses dhcpcd
<Germ> :\ no solution to my question?
<bazhang> Reikoku, dhclient
<TheHackOps> bazhang, No need to be mean, i give help to random problems all the time here
<codeperl> how to do dhcpcd?
<Germ> I have asked it 3 different times already
<Pici> Germ: ls -l /
<codeperl> i dont know actually
<Germ> why will that do, :\
<Reikoku> codeperl in console
<Germ> what *
<Reikoku> as root
<bazhang> TheHackOps, its not a matter of being mean. Pinguy is simply not supported here.
<dyd> how can i chown a folder to 2 users?
<Reikoku> sudo dhcpcd
<Reikoku> oh
<Pici> Germ: It will tell you what the permissions are on the files in /
<Reikoku> sudo dhclient apparently
<bazhang> Reikoku, its sudo dhclient eth0   for example
<Reikoku> bazhang: Ahh
<Reikoku> Why dhclient over dhcpcd? :<
<TheHackOps> bazhang, I know, i have been helping around here for a long time. but on ubuntu i had the same problems... so i thought i would ask in case someone has seen the problem
<codeperl> ok. thanx for your help. so, everytime electricity will go and i have to do so?
<Reikoku> codeperl: I don't know if it can run as a daemon
<Reikoku> I have only used dhcpcd which always reconnects me if I disconnect
<codeperl> ok
<codeperl> reikoku
<codeperl> thank you for your help.
<Reikoku> Hope it helps
<pseubodot> dyd: you cannot.
<pseubodot> dyd: this is where you would use group ownership
<codeperl> i am gonna test it now by an illegal shutdown. thanx for your help.
<dyd> pseubodot: tnx
<HITIN> cannot pass the ubuntu first screen
<HITIN> cannot pass the ubuntu first installation screen
<TheHackOps> HITIN, Don't spam
<TheHackOps> HITIN, and do you get any error messages
<dyd> how to enable vnc on ubuntu?
<HITIN> what?!!
<HITIN> no its just shows ubuntu with 5 dots and keeps loading
<TheHackOps> dyd, Easy
<TheHackOps> dyd, Install a package called vnc4server
<HITIN> what is that?
<dyd> TheHackOps: thanks!
<TheHackOps> dyd, NP
<HITIN> i have already got windows 2003 server ... i want to install over it
<jvgeli> need help with Radeon HD 6310 on an E350 Fusion APU. I am running natty under kernel 3.0.0-5 but somehow i get lags
<TheHackOps> HITIN, !spam
<bazhang> jvgeli, how did you get that kernel
<pbos> EDITOR=vim editor doesn't start vim, and I can't run update-alternatives as I'm not root on the machine (and we want to use different editors), how can I circumvent this behavior? (Ubuntu 11.04)
<bazhang> TheHackOps, stop that
<TheHackOps> bazhang, ??
<HITIN> What spam man?!!!
<bazhang> TheHackOps, calling spam.
<TheHackOps> HITIN, Then calm down and explain as best as you can, don't use enter 70000 times
<jvgeli> bazhang: added Oneiric main repo . Its there now
<bazhang> jvgeli, thats a very bad idea, and completely unsupported
<ThinkT510> jvgeli: #ubuntu+1
<Reikoku> jvgeli: Good luck :D
<jvgeli> i know guys. I know. had to reinstall 5 times this week
<ascia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HITIN> i downloaded ubuntu 11.4 from ubuntu website. burned it on cd. now i am trying to install it on IBM pc. Every time i choose boot from cd and reach ubuntu installation scree. There it shows ubuntu with 5 dots under it. it stays like that . its now 1 hours ...
<HITIN> i pressed tab and tried live cd , it still stay like that and keeps loading all the time
<ascia> sorry suys,where are channel #ubuntu-it-test
<jvgeli> HITIN: use the alternate installer
<ascia> ?
<HITIN> JVGELI, where is that?
<ascia> join #ubuntu-it-test
<comm_> what's the best way for me to upgrade my vlc version to 1.1.11
<ThinkT510> !latest | comm_
<ubottu> comm_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jvgeli> I managed to make everything work but not fglrx. Somehow the module wont fit!
<ascia> ok risolt :)
<comm_> ThinkT510, 1.1.11 I understand that
<ascia> *solved
<jvgeli> HITIN: download it and burn it into a CD. It doesnt have a live CD just a debian installer. Im guessing you are having issues with your GPU as I did last time. Whats your specs?
<HITIN> JVGELI: IBM PC, 2GB Ram, 30GB HDD1, 40GB HDD2, NVIDIA 64MB,
<HITIN> I forgot to mention i have already got windows 2003 server installed on the disk i am trying to install ubuntu. AFAIK it should be a problem?!
<Reikoku> jvgeli: Believe you need kernel headers to build fglrx
<jvgeli> Reikoku: i also updated my headers to the same version. I also update the init modules.
<codeperl> \msg nickserv identify mypassword
<codeperl> hi reikoku
<codeperl> again here.
<Reikoku> jvgeli: Does it have an error log?
<jvgeli> HITIN: try this one. he has same GPU as yours http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524073
<Reikoku> Hi codeperl
<codeperl> i am using dsl connection
<codeperl> and the sudo dhcpcd command does not work
<codeperl> sorry.
<Reikoku> I've never used fglrx on Ubuntu but I've had the pleasure on other distros :P
<bazhang> codeperl, its sudo dhclient eth0
<Reikoku> codeperl: try sudo dhclient eth0
<Reikoku> Sorry, I was giving you the old package
<codeperl> is this command i have written is correct?
<codeperl> sudo dhcpcd??
<Reikoku> codeperl: No
<Reikoku> sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> codeperl, sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> codeperl, cop y and paste that
<codeperl> k
<Reikoku> dhcpcd is outdated here apparently
<codeperl> thnx again
<codeperl> i am trying again
<Reikoku> codeperl: Thats assuming your network adapter is eth0
<Reikoku> If not you need to substitute eth0 for your adapter
<codeperl> if i 'm successful, i will inform u.
<codeperl> me too.
<wols_> and that assumes your dsl connection uses dhcp
<Reikoku> One would assume so if he's getting successful connection on bootup
<codeperl> it's really a trouble on ubuntu 11.04
<codeperl> :(
<Reikoku> is that when they replaced dhcpcd? :P
<Germ> query dmole
<jvgeli> Reikoku: yes, it does. But I am not able to send it right now. Anyway, I still have 2.6.39-10 installed so id probably revert back to it. I am just trying this out as support for AMD Fusion APU in current kernels is buggy and it frustrates me
<mark_scz> is there anyway i can set my resolution to be bigger than what the screen can take and be able to scroll to different parts of the screen?
<Reikoku> jvgeli: So it works on old kernel but not new?
<mark_scz> i need to test out some web development stuff while extending the size of my browser
<jvgeli> Reikoku: yes.
<Reikoku> jvgeli: Could be that ubuntu repo has obsolete fglrx
<Guest33196> just installed ubuntu minimal + x11 & openbox, my images are distorted and with bad quality
<Guest33196> any idea?
<jvgeli> Reikoku: thought of that and downloaded drivers from ATI website and ran it as manual install. The system could not detect my GPU after that
<Slart> mark_scz: hmm.. there's no setting in compiz for that?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Reikoku> jvgeli: Hmm, weird :S
<Reikoku> ATI are usually ahead of stable kernel
<dansku> how do i remove vncserver and xtightvnc? apt-get remove isn't working
<Guest33196> just installed ubuntu minimal + x11 & openbox, my images are distorted and with bad quality [maverick] any idea?
<Reikoku> dansku: Why isn't apt-get remove installing?
<YankDownUnder> Without wanting to talk to "Guest", Mr. Lynx, I'd say that you'd be best to make sure you have your proper graphics driver and monitor resolution setup.
<dansku> Reikoku apt-get remove vncserver
<jvgeli> Reikoku: yeah, but as ive learned Radeon support on linux is still buggy even with fglrx. So i guess I have to live with it or buy another laptop with a different CPU/GPU
<dansku> i want to unninstall
<Slart> mark_scz: this looks promising.. no idea if it's outdated or not though  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Panning_viewport
<Guest33196> YankDownUnder: how
<Reikoku> dansku: I mean what is the error?
<YankDownUnder> Change your name back to your real nick and I'll talk, mate.
<Reikoku> jvgeli: I've had good luck with Radeons :[ Mobile Radeons on the other hand not so much
<Lynx___> done
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, What vid card ya gots?
<Lynx___> intel gma hd
<philwire> Anyone has a good dlna server to suggest for a samsung dlna-capable tv?
<aquarat> does anyone have any experience re-creating a raid6 array (due to superblocks being destroyed by grub) ?
<Reikoku> philwire: ps3mediaserver?
<mark_scz> Slart: tried it :( xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1024 (desired size 1920x1080)
<HITIN> is this good config for ubuntu 11.4   ---  Pnetium 4, 1200 Mhz, 3gb ram, Nvidia Vanta 64mb, 30+40 GBHDD
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: its an intel gma hd for i3 330m
<Reikoku> I've not heard of nvidia vanta
<Slart> mark_scz: hmm.. then I'm out of ideas.. sorry
<mark_scz> HITIN: i take it it's a laptop? bit slow processor otherwise fine
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, Right oh...what I'd do is to hit ALT-F1, login as root in the console, and do: dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server => make sure you choose the Intel server. After that, do "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" => after that, then you'll have to reconfigure your display prefs mate.
<philwire> Reikoku: istnt that for a ps3 ?
<bazhang> HITIN, for classic sure, perhaps unity-2d as well
<Reikoku> philwire: ps3 is DLNA
<wols_> Reikoku: very old chip. before Riva TNT
<Lynx___> k sec
<tomodachi> philwire: it supports multiple renderers.
<Reikoku> philwire: Works with my Panasonic DLNA server
<philwire> oh ok
<HITIN> Thanks!!
<bazhang> HITIN, you can always install other DE though such as lxde+openbox (ie lubuntu)
<Reikoku> philwire: http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=15
<Reikoku> See if someone has posted your TV here
<HITIN> how about unix?
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: Package `xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available.
<bazhang> HITIN, not really on topic here
<Reikoku> philwire: If it's samsung allshare there's a .conf file on that forum
<HITIN> i thought they are same!
<bazhang> HITIN, check the bsd channels with alis
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, Hang on a tick - my misspelling: Look at this page: http://linuxandfriends.com/2009/02/13/change-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu-linux/
<bazhang> !alis | HITIN
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: also with apt-get the result is: E: Unable to locate package xorg-server
<ubottu> HITIN: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Lynx___> k
<philwire> cool, because my tv model isnt there
<Reikoku> philwire: http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=8889
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, ...and its: dpkg -reconfigure xserver-org
<adubz> how do i update ubuntu through command line 18 updates are security updates.
<wols_> YankDownUnder: no it's not
<adubz> 60 packages can be updated.
<BluesKaj> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols_> adubz: apt-get upgrade
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: this parameter is invalid, so is --reconfigure, so i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lynx___> and nothing came up
<philwire> Thanks, bookmarked it, will try after reinstall of ubuntu (messed my root permissions systemwide)
<pratz_> hey guys i am trying to install pdftk on webfaction, but we are on a shared hosting and we do not have root pass, can any one help me with this ??
<wols_> Lynx___: cause that's old and outdated, very outdated
<Lynx___> well
<pratz_> how can i install pdftk without root
<Lynx___> how can i get my screen fixed then? images r screwed with bad resolution
<wols_> pratz_: download the package and unpack it with dpkg -x
<philwire> Now, how can I reinstall ubuntu on a single drive without it trying anything on the other drives ?
<pratz_> i tried to install from the binaries but it asks for libgcj dependency
<wols_> philwire: manually partition and don't let it touch the other disks
<pratz_> wols_: its a sent os box
<philwire> alright thanks
<Germ> Okay, when I boot up ubuntu it loads a giant terminal, how can I stop this from happeneing?
<wols_> pratz_: and you ask about this in #ubuntu why?
<Germ> gdm is off, how do I turn it on?
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jvgeli> Germ: what giant terminal?
<wols_> Germ: depends how you turned it off.
<vlt> Hello. On an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS machine one process "gnome-panel" is running on 100% cpu load for more than six hours now. What can I do?
<Germ> It loads a full terminal
<Reikoku> pratz_: You probably want the centos channe;
<Reikoku> channel*
<Germ> a full screen terminal
<pratz_> wols_: oops i am sorry, i forgot that i can ask in centos channel also
<BluesKaj> sorry guys it's , sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<JimXL> Germ did you do to determine it is off?
<Germ> chkconfig
<wols_> BluesKaj: no it's not
<Abhijit> vlt, restart it?
<signal_> hi!
<pratz_> wols_: because i use ubuntu i am used to this channel
<Germ> gdm           off
<ironhalik> did anyone expirienc sth like this: http://halik.ironsoftware.net/layout.png
<vlt> Abhijit: restart gnome-panel? How?
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, One of the tough bits is that you've got a minimal installation - and you'll have to either install the applications (GTK/Gnome) to adjust your display settings, or do it manually
<wols_> BluesKaj: that hasn't been doing anything for ages now
<signal_> does anyone know a method to find out on console, if there are 2 monitors plugged into my pc?
<Abhijit> vlt, right click on it
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: what kind of applicationbs
<wols_> signal_: xrandr maybe?
<BluesKaj> wols , that's wrong too? ..ok my apologies ...I haven't used that command in a long time
<wols_> signal_: also, read-edid probably
<JimXL> chkconfig it on.
<Germ> ?
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, Easiest is "gnome-display-properties" (sudo apt-get install gnome-display-properties)
<signal_> wols_: hmm.. cant open xrandr on console
<vlt> Abhijit: What is "gnome-panel"? I mean where to click (once I've found the client machine)?
<Lynx___> k
<JimXL> chkconfig -l GDM ??
<wols_> signal_: read-edid. that will work without X
<Germ> JimXL, it's off.
<Abhijit> vlt, in system monitor?
<wols_> vlt: gnome panel is your desktop. your task list. that stuff
<Myrtti> signal_: xrandr -q
<JimXL> chkconfig -a gdm
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: nope, it doesnt exisrt
<vlt> wols_: Ok.
<signal_> wols_: thank u!
<Lynx___> atleast not on default repo
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ? wol
<BluesKaj> wols
<bazhang> BluesKaj, not for a long time, no
<wols_> BluesKaj: stop it already. there is nothing to configure with xserver-xorg anymore and there is no xorg.conf either. long gone. done
<vlt> wols_: So would will happen if I killed that process?
<JimXL> Interesting, it's off on my system too.
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, Well, since you're using the proper graphics driver, you may want to look through the Ubuntu wiki on Openbox and all it's utilities. I'm lost on that mate.
 * `greenlight wetwew!~
<Germ> JimXL, it showed a bunch of different stuff
<Germ> what did that do?
<Lynx___> lol
 * BluesKaj wonders what the proper usage is for ppl who have a xorh.conf file
<BluesKaj> xorg
<JimXL> Added it to the rc.? directories
<Germ> so now when I bootup it should load?
<wols_> BluesKaj: X -configure should still work
<JimXL> Maybe.  Maybe not.  I don't think gdm is started via the rc.? but maybe it will help.
<vlt> wols_: (I meant: What would happen if I killed that process?)
<Germ> okay
<Germ> :p
<BluesKaj> wols_, don't be too dismissive, there are those with special graphics needs that still need it
<JimXL> Have you looked at the log to see if it's starting but failing?
<wols_> BluesKaj: but there is no debconf for it anymore
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, "sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center"
<BluesKaj> yeah wols , so ?
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: is this the right app? i dont want to fill my clean openbox with alot of gnome shit. i want an app to configure the res etc.
<wols_> BluesKaj: so what you wrote several times is bogus and useless. and instead of wasting more time: good day
<ReykAlencar> hi, need a help to install a mousetrap, help please,
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, Um...have you LOOKED through the Ubuntu forums online at all?
<wols_> Lynx___: xrandr
<squig> is there a way to tell aptitude to show version numbers of packages that it will install ? (and a follow up question, should i be using aptitude or apt-get)?
<bazhang> ReykAlencar, wrong channel for that
<YankDownUnder> Lynx___, Yeah...try xandr ...I'm going to sleep
<Lynx___> YankDownUnder: obviously not, thats why i am at irc for live help
<Lynx___> lol
<Abhijit> squig, apt-cache policy package
<JimXL> squig aptitude does a slightly better job of resolving dependencies.
<bazhang> squig, you'd need to install aptitude if on 11.04, up to you really
<squig> im still on 10.04 do you need it on 11.04 im sure my test machine did not have aptitude
<bazhang> squig, no need for it
<BluesKaj> wols , good day to you too
<h4wk> hi 2 all
<wols_> JimXL: I wouldn't say better, just different :)
<JimXL> In my experience aptitude has worked when apt-get didn't, that's all.
<JimXL> But for all intents and purposes either are quite acceptable.
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | JimXL
<ubottu> JimXL: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<wols_> JimXL: and vice versa. hence not necessarily better but different
<keane> could anyone  introduce a tool of scan port
<MouhSine> salut
<Abhijit> keane, nmap? not sure though
<MouhSine> quit
<MouhSine> #quit
<JimXL> nmap
<h4wk> there is GUI alternative for rookies Zenmap
<keane> thank you
<pseubodot> zenmap is good
<keane> does zenmap has better GUI
<pseubodot> keane: I find zenmap's a bit better.
<GaToR> it
<h4wk> @keane nmap is not GUI
<h4wk> nmap i terminal based
<h4wk> is*
<h4wk> but Zenmap is easier because it's GUI
<pseubodot> keane: nmapfe is an older front-end to nmap, zenmap is a more recent front end to nmap
<h4wk> :)
<Gangrel> !movie player
<pseubodot> keane: suggest you try zenmap until you get a hang for the command line args (it'll show you the options)
<Gangrel> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<keane> I just want to want to scan my computer port, as I want close the ports by iptables
<pseubodot> keane: you might want to try firestarter instead
<pseubodot> keane: it's a firewall configuration app, but gives some info about scans, etc hitting your box
<pseubodot> keane: taking a 'default deny' stance (close everthing EXCEPT what you explicitly allow) is a good starting point
<pseubodot> keane: s/close/block/
<JimXL> keane better yet turn off the services using the ports.
<pseubodot> keane: JimXL is right, it's hard to compromise something that isn't running. :)
<Pici> pseubodot, keane: firestarter is no longer developed. gufw is the preferred gui firewall software nowadays.
<dyd> anyone knows where are stored vnc logs?
<pseubodot> Pici: thanks for the pointer, I will look at it soon, much appreciated!
<dyd> vnc4server logs, ubuntu
<jbwiv> guys, how does one customize the command line a launch icon in unity launcher uses?
<bsmith0931> what is supposed to be in apt.conf csuse i dont even have that file
<snyder_> I have a usb cdrom which I can only use to play cd’s. Any idea how to enable dvd’d and software discs? It says its a Teac cd-224e, but I think its a cheap knock-off, I am a total newbie on Xubuntu 10.04 lucid
<keane> iptables plus snort inplement the IDS and Firewall
<JimXL> vnc logs are often in ~/.vnc directory
<edbian> snyder_: I've never heard of such a thing.  What happens when you connect to your ubuntu computer and put in some other (non-music) cd ?
<ThinkT510> snyder_: it seems it is a cdrw drive, doesn't handle dvds
<snyder_> nothing. the drive doesnt register. I placed mini cd that i got with the drive, and that pulls up, but nothing is executable. like I said, it will play audio cds... I am not on windows, straight xubuntu...
<edbian> snyder_: I am thinking it can play any CD.  Not just music ones.
<edbian> snyder_: oh really...
<edbian> snyder_: I think you're stuck then.  They probably put checks in the software that runs on the hardware of the drive.
<snyder_> i tried dvd and a windows 7 disc, It doesnt appear on 'places'
<edbian> snyder_: I don't expect it to play any kind of DVD.  I am curious about non-music CDs
<edbian> CDs and DVDs require different hardware
<snyder_> such as?
<edbian> snyder_: An ubuntu liveCD would be interesting
<edbian> snyder_: Or a CD with some data burned on it (doesn't matter what)
<snyder_> i installed via flash drive
<snyder_> if u want, I'll get one...
<edbian> snyder_: sure
<bsmith0931> ok i just added the sid debian repo to my sources, and when i ran apt-get update, i get a metric crapton of stuff, thats apparently out of date, should i upgrade all those packages ( im running lucid)?
<iceroot> bsmith0931: dont do that!!!!
<ThinkT510> bsmith0931: you shouldn't run debian repos with ubuntu
<iceroot> bsmith0931: never ever use the sid-repo
<bsmith0931> thanks for telling me so fast
<iceroot> bsmith0931: and specially when you are using ubuntu
<bsmith0931> i only needed a new filezilla anyway
<iceroot> !backports | bsmith0931
<ubottu> bsmith0931: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bsmith0931> so that what the backports channel is for?
<marsfligth> Hi, is it possible to execute 'mount cifs' as standard user?
<iceroot> bsmith0931: read the link from ubottu
<dyd> as i try to connect to another via vnc it says immediately Connection to host 149.132.120.193 was closed
<dyd> whats wrong?
<dyd> i configured preferences -> remote desktop
<[vali]> sounds like a firewall
<wa> hi
<mayura> kurwa
<snyder_> ok: burned dvd = no / storebought dvd = no/ burned photo cd = no / burned music cd = yes / software cd = no / storebought music cd =yes
<wa> I was wondering, when you right click on an archive file, you can select <extract> how do I locate the program/script that perform the extraction?
<bradley> hi.  i have downloaded a patch (http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3200715&group_id=145040&atid=760625) but have no idea how to install it --can someone walk me through it?
<Pici> wa: file-roller
<szal> bradley: Submitted: Dallen Wilson ( warped-dragon ) - 2011-03-05 20:19:28 UTC
<exelnet> heya. how can I tell grub+kernel to show all messages. all kernel and boot messages? Even with removing quiet and splash, I still gez
<szal> bradley: that was likely already included in some security update
<exelnet> get a blue screen where normally kernel messages should be posted
<Alphanumerik> Pici: thanks
<JimXL> bradley is this a source patch?
<szal> bug #729499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729499 in gstm (Ubuntu) "patch to restore transparency in system tray icon" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729499
<bradley> szal: i don't think it has been included because the notification area still has a white background
<scoates> hello. let's assume that I'm a bad person and I still have a box running Ubuntu 9.04. Can someone point me at some docs that explain how to get myself out of the upgrade hole now that 9.04 is offline?
<zykotick9_> !eol > scoates
<ubottu> scoates, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bradley> JimXL: i am not sure but i think it probably isn't --i could pastebin the patch if you want
<JimXL> No, I think others covered it.
<snyder_> edbian - ok: burned dvd = no / storebought dvd = no/ burned photo cd = no / burned music cd = yes / software cd = no / storebought music cd =yes
<edbian> snyder_: Wow, that sucks
<snyder_> yup... time to go shopping for new drive?
<JimXL> Sounds like it.
<edbian> snyder_: yes
<snyder_> k, thanks for ur help!
<szal> snyder_: cleaned the laser lens yet?
 * edbian wonders why any company would think anybody wants such a gimped drive
<snyder_> yup
<philwire> does it float ?
<JimXL> I have a samsung SEs084 external dvd writer.  It works greate.
<snyder_> 1st thing i did out of box
<scoates> thanks.
<szal> snyder_: you mean that thing is new?
<snyder_> Thx JimXL
<bradley> szal: the launchpad link does not explain how to install the patch]
<ChesterX> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ChesterX> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<snyder_> yup, the best from Zhejiang province
<snyder_> ; )
<snyder_> i guess i got what i paid for...
<M1_> What is the recommended way of setting a static lan IP address in Ubuntu? Should I use /etc/network/interfaces or the Network manager?
<adrian15> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to use nginx for making a https proxy. http://paste.ubuntu.com/649160/ When I visit: https://mail.domain.com:7071/ I get the https://192.168.57.10/ contents instead of the expected https://192.168.57.10:7071/ contents. Thank you very much.
<OliPicard> Hi guys, ive installed Samba, asked them for help (no response) so i thought i would log in here and pick some brains :)
<OliPicard> Ok, so basiclly ive setup a shared folder but id like to set it up so its authentactated ie with a password and username, does anyone know where i can get a guide for this?
<Dori922> anyone know the command for sourcing Eucarc in UEC?
<baijupattera> hi all
<kejar31> anyone around
<ikonia> many people
<kejar31> lol
<kejar31> wrong channel
<M1_> OliPicard: Try this: http://www.debianadmin.com/file-server-configuration-in-debian-using-samba.html
<terry> M1_: Just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<JimXL> OliPicard or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527446
<OliPicard> @JimXL You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<JimXL> Register and log in.
<terry> M1_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<JimXL> If you're going to be doing much with Ubuntu you'll want to have a login.
<M1_> terry: alright, thanks.
<Dori922> nevermind the source cli command is source :D
<JimXL> OliPicard there are a lot of good answers in that forum on almost any topic you would want info on. WRT Ubuntu
<ScorchedMuffin> exit
<mang0|AFK> A couple of questions: Is there a list of programs that run under wine? If not, will FL studio 9 run under wine, and will flash 8 professional run under wine...
<tomodachi> mang0|AFK: check out winehq
<BluesKaj> !winehq |  mang0|AFK
<ubottu> mang0|AFK: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mang0|AFK> Ah, thankyou
<david_b> i want to install http://pyaudiere.org/ via 'sudo dpkg -i pyaudiere-0.2-py2.5-i386.deb'. i already installed python2.5 on the netbook, and if i write 'python' in my terminal window it even starts python 2.5.6 but still wenn i try to install pyaudiere it tells me: pyaudiere depends on python2.5 (>=2.5.2); however: Package python2.5 is not installed
<david_b> any idea why this is happening? i installed python2.5 via the official python-page and then ran a ./configure-make-make install
<tiox> {Low] There's really no other place to ask this, none I know of anyway, so I'll ask here. Is there any way for DockbarX to have scalable window previews?
<JimXL> david_b when you install from source dpkg has no record  of the software being installed.
<ThinkT510> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 158 kB, installed size 760 kB
<david_b> JimXL that means? i should have installed it via apt-get?
<JimXL> david_b yes
<Pici> david_b: The last supported stable release that python2.5 was available in was Hardy
<tiox> That is, if size does nto permit to have previews in x amount of pixels, the size of each one can adjust to fit with the maxomum amount of screen available?
<tiox> not*
<david_b> darn..
<seaquake> OK so I'm on Ubuntu 10.10... OSS isn't in Ubuntu (at all) any more.  So I'm using ALSA/PulseAudio (the default).  Is it possible for OSS4 and my existing setup to co-exist?  I have some apps (no source, no updates) that are OSS only.
<Pici> s/stable//
<HeatMzzr> can anyone tell me how to change TTY (1-6) resolution.. everything else works great but 1920x1080 screen and text in console only uses small part of realestate
<david_b> Pici: so i should downgrade my ubuntu as well?
<JimXL> david_b you could always use checkinstall to create a 2.5 deb package
<OliPicard> Hi guys, one more question, how do i setup a firewall in ubuntu which will only accept connections from internal IP addresses?
<Pici> david_b: What release of Ubuntu are you using right now?
<david_b> 11.04
<OliPicard> and only provide access to 1) the update service and 2) internal IP config
<JimXL> david_b you could always run it in a container.
<Pici> david_b: It looks like libaudiere-1.9.4 isn't availble in 11.04 either, either look for a PPA or try installing it from source.
<terry> HeatMzzr: I did that once, memory fails me.  Let me look, maybe it's in my notes.
<HeatMzzr> terry: thanks
<david_b> ok thanks
<grendal_prime> hey i put in a new hd ...1 terrabyte drive.  created partiotion on it...formated wth ext4.  some reason i start copying some of my vm's to it...after 110 megbyts or so...file transfers sort of just hang there...
<philwire> david_b if its only for an app youll use occasionnally i would install an earlier version of ubuntu on a virtual machine.
<grendal_prime> kinda werid
<david_b> the netbook will only be used for this one project
<david_b> so i'm thinking about installing hardy not only on a virtual machine but alltogether just on the machine
<Dori922> what does the "[drm: pch_irq_handler] *ERROR* PCH poison interrupt" mean?
<edbian> david_b: Why not 11.04 ?
<OliPicard> any ideas where i can find firewall instructions?
<OliPicard> i want to keep the update servers open but just allow internal ips to gain access to the group drive.
<grendal_prime> or 10.04
<maszlo> I was looking to see if I could get some pointers / advice on why a USB - 16 Port Serial Hub is not showing up properly within /dev/ttyS#.   I see the entries under lsusb
<Rigin> join #ubuntu
<grendal_prime> your here bud Rigin
<soidexe> hello! I have trouble with my wired network. Rarely it disconnects and I can't connect without reboot. Today it happened again. WiFi works well so I don't want to reboot. But maybe there's a way to "reboot" only network?
<arfbtwn> soidexe: If your ethernet driver is loaded as a module, you could try modprobe -r <modname>
<david_b> edbian: the libraries are too old..
<iceroot> soidexe: sudo service networking restart
<JimXL> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<edbian> david_b: The libraries in 11.04 are too old?  Hardy is much older
<iceroot> soidexe: but that will kill all connections
<iceroot> !upstart | JimXL
<ubottu> JimXL: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Chris_Gr> Hello i have a question for Dual boot
<iceroot> !dualboot | Chris_Gr
<ubottu> Chris_Gr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JimXL> screw upstart. POS.
<th0r> soidexe: you might try ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0
<soidexe> iceroot:  "restart: Unknown instance:"
<iceroot> soidexe: have a look with tab whats the correct name of the instance
<Chris_Gr> OK thank you i will try it(That was pretty fast ;D)
<david_b> edbian: nope the other way around: i need a library which is depending on python2.5 and since python2.5 was last supported in hardy that's probably the way of the least resistance
<maszlo> does anyone have any experience with using serial hubs on ubuntu?
<soidexe> th0r: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" - ifup: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<soidexe> iceroot: how?
<th0r> soidexe: ah....you're using network-mangler or wicd then
<soidexe> th0r: yes
<quick-> i was installing ubuntu 11.04 on a processor with AMD ahtlon x2 and after installation i got the initramfs and systeam wasnt responding . Please help
<dli> quick-, any error messages?
<mang0|AFK> YESSSSS!!! I don't have to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows after all, I can just use Ubuntu. I've found out all my really import win apps run under WINE and the others have linux versions. Woopee!
<terry> HeatMzzr: http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<Chris_Gr> Yeah about the dual-boot may i have some explanation i am new with Linux
<Chris_Gr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Mbr#backup-replace
<Chris_Gr> Someone Please?
<JimXL> Chris_Gr:  what do you want to know?
<quick-> dli: no error message . i was a clean install but after install when u boot it just shows (initramfs ) and nothing else
<Chris_Gr> I want someone to explain it a bit more
<JimXL> quick-: How long did you wait.
<dli> quick-, when booting, try to remove the kernel parameters "quiet splash"
<Chris_Gr> About step two
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: It's a big topic.
<Chris_Gr> backup mbr
<quick-> for around 2  hour s
<JimXL> quick-: lol guess  that's long enough.
<quick-> JimXL: for around 2  hour s
<quick-> dli :
<Chris_Gr> Well do you have a guide wich i could have a look at
<Chris_Gr> i want it to be very detailed
<quick-> dli : it's  installing in amd athlon but it wasn't doing it yesterday for x2 so  i downloaded an 11.04 fresh image and made some pendrives bootable and then started  .
<JimXL> Chris_Gr It looks pretty straightforward
<quick-> dli : it's  installing in amd athlon but it wasn't doing it yesterday for x2 so  i downloaded an 11.04 fresh image and made some pendrives bootable and then started  .wats the problem about  ?
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: Just change the if= to what ever device you are using.
<grendal_prime> grrrr new drive is acting very strange
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: Use the rest of the parameters as it.  Do this as root.
<quick-> dli:  how do i remove the kernel parameters "quiet splash "
<Chris_Gr> I will try to...
<JimXL> OK
<JimXL> quick-: do you see a grub prompt when you boot?
<dli> quick-, hit 'e' in grub bootup menu
<Chris_Gr> Setup grub to boot windows  what does it mean with that
<quick-> no i just get that initramfs and i have to do i hard shutdown . it's working fine in amd athlon but not in amd athlon x2
<JimXL> quick-: do as dli says and use the arrow keys and delete and backspace keys.
<JimXL> OK to get to grub menu hold the shift key down while booting.
<quick-> dli :  before installing  the system i'll have to do it ?
<Chris_Gr> So each time i want to get with window i have to push shift on boot
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: that was for quick.
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: not you.
<Chris_Gr> O sorry :)
<dli> quick-, BTW, athlon is 32bit from amd, while athlon x2 is amd64
<JimXL> Chris_Gr:  are you dual booting now?
<Chris_Gr> Νο
<Chris_Gr> No
<soultekkie> help... i want to replace network-manager by wicd but i need an aditional connection manager for my broadband... any suggestions?
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: OK what version of Ubuntu?
<Chris_Gr> 11.04
<quick-> dli:  i even tried the 64 bit alternate amd but it didnt even start and when i tselected the install ubuntu it just gave a beep error sound
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: do you have windows installed now?
<Chris_Gr> No
<camdent> <-- complete n00b. computer freezing whenever i watch video (hulu). need help.
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: give me a minute.
<HITIN> oops!! sorry@
<djltaga> question...anyone know a fix for liferea not opening in 11.04?
<dli> camdent, it shouldn't happen :( is the keyboard still responsive? like caps-lock, or kernel magic
<DamnSoGooD> guys, whom among you have had a problem regarding a wearing down SSD ?
<camdent> dli: nothing responds. sometimes the screen throws up a bizarre pattern, sometimes i get an audio repeat (like a record skipping), sometimes the caps and scroll lock lights flash for no apparent reason.
<obeyance> Is it possible to install windows from a virtual drive? My current OS is Ubuntu 11.04 and i just finished waiting 5 hours for Gparted to make a partition to install on... and my computer wont boot from flash drive it appears.
<camdent> dli: don't know if there's a ctrl-alt-del equivalent in ubuntu, but i've had to do a hard shutdown with the power button every time.
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: I can't help since I'm running grub not grub2.  You have to add some lines into the grub configuration to tell it where to find the windows partition.
<dli> camdent, try kernel magics: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<JimXL> I don't have a machine using grub2.
<Chris_Gr> i am done .. XD
<iceroot> camdent: magic sys req is a command to instant shutdown the pc
<jvgeli> camdent: whats your specs? i get same issues with Natty
<iceroot> camdent: s/command/way/
<HITIN> what is difference between ubuntu & lubuntu?
<Chris_Gr> I will google it then a bit more
<camdent> iceroot: um, explain s/command/way to me?
<iceroot> HITIN: the desktop
<Chris_Gr> Thanx for your time and for your support you are the best ;)
<JimXL> Chris_Gr: OK good luck.
<iceroot> camdent: replace command with way in my message
<djltaga> hitin: it uses a different desktop manager, usually resulting in a different look and functionality
<radesmrade> how can I access linux (software) raid0 from live cd... how can I access the data, I am not sure how to mount it
<DamnSoGooD> guys, whom among you have had a problem regarding a wearing down SSD ? i've been installing ubuntu for 4x but gnome-settings-manager always fails to write to my SSD and installer always crash
<HITIN> djltaga: does that mean , they almost but different looks .. is there any operational difference ?
<dli> radesmrade, if kernel doesn't do it for you, run: sudo mdadm --auto-detect
<HITIN> djltaga: almost same*
<wols_> DamnSoGooD: due to wear leveling it's not a bad sector. that is certain
<camdent> dli: how do i enable magic_sysrq_key?
<dli> radesmrade, after that: have a look at /proc/mdstat
<dli> camdent, it's enabled by default
<Pici> !sysrq | ckrailo
<DamnSoGooD> wols_ , for that, what can i do to improve its performance? i've already done hdparming, nuking etc..
<ubottu> ckrailo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Pici> camdent: sorry, that was for you ^
<Pici> ckrailo: mistab, sorry.
<radesmrade> dli: I did autodetect but there is nothing in /proc/mdstat
<djltaga> hitin: as per my experience when using a different display manager, the default apps are different
<obeyance> Is it possible to install windows from a virtual drive? My current OS is Ubuntu 11.04 and i just finished waiting 5 hours for Gparted to make a partition to install on... and my computer wont boot from flash drive it appears.
<obeyance> =)
<camdent> OK, that solves my shutdown issue.
<dli> radesmrade, do you know about your raid0 devices? at least, do: sudo fdisk -l
<camdent> how do I solve my computer freezing in the first place issue?
<dli> camdent, do memtest is a good idea
<wols_> obeyance: no it's not. I think (not totally sure) you can install windows from harddisk, but this is a windows question and off topic here. go and ask ##windows
<obeyance> Im digging onlnie while asking here for my question. The problem with finding the answer online is that... Theres 500 million "Install ubuntu on windos" but not the other way around.
<djltaga> hitin: you can in fact install multiple display managers at the same time and choose which to use during the login screen, so try them out each
<HITIN> djltaga: does lbuntu has same installation process as ubuntu?
<radesmrade> dli: I did fdisk -l, md0 is not listed - there are partitions that make up raid array though
<HITIN> djltaga: i am total new on linux, i was trying to install ubuntu , it got stuck so some1 suggested to install lbuntu
<obeyance> wols_ Well i know you can install from virtual drive, in windows environment, but i dont know if the same is possible in Linux.
<camdent> dli: how do I do memtest?  I really know almost nothing about how to use ubuntu.  i understand the concept of the command line interface, but I don't know the vocabulary to get things done.
<wols_> HITIN: yes. burn cd, put cd into drive and boot from it. it installs
<HITIN> djltaga: i will try it out once i understand what actually is a display manager.
<obeyance> Wols_ So this IS a linux/Ubuntu question.
<dli> radesmrade, sure, can you identify the partitions?
<quick-> dli: how can i change the quiet splash  in kernel image in the live cd or the usb ?
<wols_> obeyance: no it's not. how to install windows is NOT a ubuntu question and you CANNOT install it when running a LInux OS. go away with your question
<HITIN> wols_: i tried that with ubuntu but it stays on boot screen, nothing happens
<obeyance> wols_ Take off the word windows and the question still remins.
<wols_> HITIN: try the alternate installer
<HITIN> wols_:i dont know what is that!! :(
<wols_> obeyance: if I take off that word then you don't have a problem anymore. so it's solved. now go away
<dli> camdent, if not in grub2 already,
<obeyance> Hey, dont be a dick... Nobody else has been a dick.
<radesmrade> dli: yes I can
<wols_> !tell HITIN about alternate
<ubottu> HITIN, please see my private message
<szal> HITIN: when installation gets stuck, it's most of the time the install medium's fault..  so check that (a) the MD5sum/SHA1sum matches after download; (b) that the burning/transfer to USB medium went well (boot the self-test option on the install medium)
<radesmrade> dli: can I mount raid according to that
<DamnSoGooD> wols_ , what can i do to install ubuntu to my SSD?
<szal> HITIN: and yes, alternate is always a good idea :)
<dli> radesmrade, then, simply assemble the raid, like: sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc3
<radesmrade> dli: ok, thank you
<HITIN> thanks people!! I will try it now ..
<wols_> DamnSoGooD: what is the problem when you install ubuntu exactly?
<HackerII> DamnSoGooD  unetbootin
<quick-> dli: how can i change the quiet splash  in kernel image in the live cd or the usb ? Please help . i am using the usb installler , how do i change the quiet splash option .wehn i press f6 ii dnt get that option
<camdent> dli: I didn't understand that last message.  I'm reading wikipedia and trying to comprehend.
<dyd> how can i have a command line access to a remote ubuntu machine?
<HITIN> i just tried installing lbuntu and now its says boot with a blinking cursor .. what should i do next?
<dli> quick-, if for livecd(USB): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<DamnSoGooD> wols_ , it was so slow, then at the 66% , it only crashes,, what a frustration. already had it 4x for a whole day and night
<obeyance> My question was simple and since i am running Linux and trying to figure out Ubuntu, i dont know what works and what doesnt... with ubuntu. I have been using windows since 3.1 until here recently, so i know what works with windows. Knowing if i can install in linux environment is completely different and i 100% guarantee you that if i ask windows people if i can install somehow with a virtual drive on Ubuntu they are going to look at me with th
<obeyance> e "dumb face" and point me to ask linux guys.
<djltaga> dyd: look up ssh
<dli> camdent, memtest86+ is installed by default in ubuntu
<dyd> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<quick-> dli:  thank you
<dyd> dli: tnx
<Mandrew> hi, can i in anyway take a live-cd and modify it with all the things i want in it and put me as root in it before i install it into a machine? or do i need to install it on a machine before i can do anything to it?
<dli> camdent, if not, sudo apt-get install memtest86+
<wols_> DamnSoGooD: use alternate installer and install a bare bones ubuntu. then afterwards you can still install gnome to get a regular one
<Abhijit> Mandrew, you can edit the iso
<sipior> obeyance: you're asking if you can install windows into a virtual machine on linux? (Yes.)
<quick-> Mandrew:  by default u ar root when u install it
<obeyance> yeah thats all.
<dli> Mandrew, maybe, you can have a look at debian-live
<obeyance> Oh (Yes.) as in i can?
<obeyance> Er
<sipior> obeyance: sure. virtualbox and vmware will both do that for you.
<wols_> obeyance: I tell you a third time since you apparently don't read: you cannot do what you ask. you can however install windows from harddisk. but NOT from a loopback device when you run Ubuntu. NEVER gonna happen. NEVER
<camdent> dli: can i run memtest86+ from terminal? If so, how?
<Seaquake> Since I'm not on 10.10 I have no /dev/dsp device and OSS-only applications don't work as OSS was purposely removed from kernel.  I'm told OSS-Proxy is a way to recreate the dev device and pass the audio to PulseAudio but there is no package for installation of it as far as I can see, how do you install it?
<obeyance> Sipior, Well kinda. Not VM but Virtual drive. A full install onto a partition, from INSIDE ubuntu.
<Mandrew> quick-, but can i make my own account in it and that will stick throughout the install
<b0ot> Is there anyway to undo an update?
<wols_> camdent: no you can't. you can run it from your grub menu
<djltaga> anyone here know a fix for liferea not opening in 11.04?
<b0ot> or is there a way to take out some repos and then update/remove the added stuff from the repos?
<wols_> b0ot: not really. you can try to manually downgrade but there is no support whatsoever
<dli> camdent, no, it starts by itself, choose it in grub
<DamnSoGooD> wols_ , ah see, luckily i had deleted my old alternate installer XD
<maco> Seaquake: do you have alsa-oss? i think thats the wrapper to make alsa emulate oss
<b0ot> wols_, I had an mpegencoder that had a built in rtsp server. I installed a vlc repo and and something it installed screwed up my rtsp server from my mpegencoder. I want to go back the way it was
<quick-> Mandrew: nope  i dnt know about that . but u can do it on a pendrive
<sipior> obeyance: i don't see the windows installer managing that.
<obeyance> wols_ so my choice is to boot from a bootable device but i cant not run from ISO while the linux kernal is up?
<wols_> Seaquake: snd-pcm-oss loaded?
<Seaquake> wols_, is that osspd?
<Seaquake> maco, that's not the application I'm after - I need osspd
<quick-> hoe can we downgrade from 11.04 to 10.10 without formatting > Please hel p
<camdent> dli: i'm sorry. how do i get to grub? i don't think i have partitions and I know I don't have multiple operating systems installed, so I don't see anything before Ubuntu loads.
<obeyance> I know its 100% possible and easy to do from inside windows. Thats why im asking about linux. If no then its w/e and ill figure out another way. But it would require me figuring out how to use a CD burner to burn a bootable disk from Ubuntu, which i have no clue how to do yet. Im sure its easy, but this burner is going out too...
<grendal_prime> what is the better formatting.  guid or Master boot record (this is for a drive that is stationary in the machine
<maco> quick-: if you're just worried about losing user data, you can reinstall without formatting
<JimXL> camdent hold the shift key down when booting
<wols_> Seaquake: no. it's the way alsa allows OSS programs to work for the last ten years.and I doubt alsa was forked just for ubuntu
<maco> quick-: but downgrading without reinstalling isnt supported at all
<dli> camdent, http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
<wols_> Seaquake: snd-pcm-oss is a kernel module
<Seaquake> wols_, I don't care about your kernel module - i care about osspd
<obeyance> wols_ Is it possible to make a full install to HDD with virtual machine somehow?
<Seaquake> OSS-Proxy... anyone used it?
<dli> ! downgrade | quick-
<ubottu> quick-: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<wols_> quick-: what part of 11.04 is that you makes to want to downgrade?
<wols_> obeyance: please stop asking me anything. you don't read what I tell you so please don't waste my time
<sipior> wols_: easy there, tiger.
<quick-> maco: reinstaaling means i'll reinstall the 11.04 but i'll have to format the system
<maco> quick-: you can reinstall 10.10 over your 11.04 without formatting
<JimXL> quick- or save whatever you need to.
<maco> quick-: if you choose advanced partitioning, tell it to use the same partition for / as it did before, and uncheck the "format" checkbox, then it won't format, and your /home will be saved
<obeyance> Im just trying to make sure whomever is helping me is knows exactly what im trying to do. To many times have people ask questions and the other party didnt know exactly what they wanted and gave them an answer based on what they got from the question and not what the question was.
<obeyance> You dont have to help me, in fact... I dont want you to if your being an asshat.
<dyd> whats ECDSA key fingerprint  ?
<dli> quick-, there's not real reason to downgrade
<quick-> wols_:  i dnt like the unity and some applets in gnome are delted like the network applet . so
<HITIN> i am installing LUBUNTU, and i get a black screen with boot and blinking cursor, whats next?
<cyperbg> guys: I added to rc.local a line like this ~/Autominer/startmining.sh and after that I left the original exit 0 - What is the problem?
<maco> dli: how do you know that?
<wols_> HITIN: alternate installer :)
<maco> dli: for all you know 10.10 has better support for their hardware
<quick-> dli  maybe and my system is slow also after installing 11.04
<wols_> HITIN: and a ubuntu which shows your kernel message. then you will be able to do fun kernel parameters like noacpi noapic, etc
<quick-> JimXL: ya
<wols_> maco: unlikely unless their hardware is stone age material
<dli> quick-, you can switch GUI part, and clean up
<HITIN> WOLS_ it says No default or UI configuration directive found!
<maco> wols_: or unless the new kernel has a bug...
<HITIN> WOLS_ i am installing LUBUNTU not UBUNTU
<bhavesh> my internet should automatically connect when I boot up in ubuntu however it fails and I have to do it manually
<quick-> dli:  how do i do it ?
<bhavesh> It tries to connect but always fails until i do it manually
<wols_> HITIN: use an alternate installer which installs ubuntu without X. then install lxde or whatever you want afterwards
<quick-> dli:  how do i do it ?   i have to remove the quiet splash optin in grub for that amd athlon x2 . am i correct  ?
<dli> quick-, for lite GUI, try: sudo apt-get install slim lxde
<wols_> bhavesh: need more info, like how you connect to the internet
<dli> quick-, you can edit the default grub options in /etc/default/grub
<bhavesh> wols_ its a DSL connection
<HITIN> WOLS_ thanks , i will try i now
<geoffrey`> exit
<bhavesh> wols_ the icon on top panel
<obeyance> sipior, The reason i dont want to use VM is because i dont want to waste that extra bit of ram. I only have 2g of DDR400 (sllooowww) and the reason for installing windows is to play my games.
<dyd> why i can't connect to windows 2003 server via remote desktop trough ubuntu but i can trough winxp?
<quick-> dli:     i have to remove the quiet splash optin in grub for that amd athlon x2 . am i correct  ? i'll try slim lxde
<dyd> fail: xp is in domain
<sipior> obeyance: that's fine, but why not just perform an ordinary windows install? i'm afraid i've missed the problem here.
<Alphanumerik> obeyance, just dual boot windows..
<obeyance> CD drive is screwing up, sometimes it burns ok, most of the time its crap. And its not booting from USB.
<obeyance> How do i dual boot windows without installing or using VM?
<bhavesh> quick- why do u need to disable quiet splash option for AMD Athlon X2?
<obeyance> Alphanumerik*
<sipior> obeyance: CD drives are cheap. run out and grab one that works?
<cyperbg> guys: I added to rc.local a line like this ~/Autominer/startmining.sh and after that I left the original exit 0 - What is the problem?
<obeyance> 20$ is the difference between eating and playing video games?
<obeyance> =(
<obeyance> Im poor.
<Alphanumerik> obeyance, google how to dual boot windows with ubuntu
<obeyance> I cant even afford Xbox live.
<obeyance> Alphanumerik,  Doesnt this involve installing windows?
<quick-> but after the installation is complete . when i reboot i get that initramfs . i dnt get to login or something . it just hangs up
<JimXL> quick-: be sure to run sudo update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub
<quick-> dli: but after the installation is complete . when i reboot i get that initramfs . i dnt get to login or something . it just hangs up
<Shay232> Hello, Need some help :) anyone knows some sql?  I've a sql table and I would make query which give me only results that contain "keyword1" and not containing "keyword2" ? it is possible to perform this in one query ?
<HackerII> use a can of air...open tray... spray 2 your hearts content...enjoy.
<Alphanumerik> obeyance, and burn at the lowest speed - yes it does and any other options requires the window install cd or usb
<JimXL> quick-: did you take out the quiet and splash?
<Alphanumerik> Shay232, select * from table where datafield="keyword1"
<quick-> bhavesh: After installing when i reboot , i get that initramfs and the system doesnt responds
<JimXL> bhavesh: He needs to see how far he's getting in the boot process when it stops.
<JimXL> quick-: so did you???
<obeyance> Alphanumerik, K cause its the (burn to CD) thats the issue.
<terryg> Will canonical be providing any dvds for Software Freedom Day?
<dyd> question: i have disabled keyring, if i memorize a password to a remote folder, will ubuntu save the passwd uncrypted?
<marcusw> hey, I need some help with a guy who has an ecrypted home dir and forgot his password
<rww> terryg: No idea, perhaps you should ask Canonical ;)
<xangua> terryg: on their store are always
<quick-> JimXL:  wat did i do ?
<xangua> cd, dvd, usb
<marcusw> I was smart enough to save the key which the gui spat out and told us would be needed for recovery right after we installed it
<quick-> bhavesh: After installing when i reboot , i get that initramfs and the system doesnt responds  . u there
<obeyance> Alphanumerik,  So if there is no trick to installing virtually, then ill have use like 5 disk to try and burn 1 good copy.
<marcusw> and I still have it
<marcusw> I just can't figure out what to do with it
<JimXL> quick-: I don't know what you did.  Did you remove the spash and quiet????
<terryg> I'll give that a try thanks.  I just happened be here thought I'd ask. later
<Alphanumerik> obeyance, or make a bootable usb (http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2009/08/27/make-a-bootable-usb-installer-for-windows-xp-vista-7-with-wint/)
<marcusw> every ecryptfs tool I've tried wanted the login passphrase
<marcusw> anyone know what I should do with this?
<HackerII> obeyance  burn it at 4-8x only if you can.
<snadg3> an update in oneiric just horribly broke X and im getting black boxes and cant see most of the display.. its quiet in #ubuntu+1 :/
<JimXL> quick- before anyone can help you we have to know what the problem is and we can't see that booting they way to are now.
<quick-> JimXL:  nope i didnt , that system is in college , ill try it tomorrow
<JimXL> OK
<dyd> if i select "remember forever" when connecting to a remote folder will ubuntu save the password in an uncrypted file??
<xangua> snadg3: and is not supported here ;)
<dyd> uncrypted since i disabled keyring
<snadg3> yeah i know but i thought someone might be kind enough to know whats going on.. or if a recent update has broken fglrx driver and this is a known issue or no
<obeyance> Alphanumerik, Sorry mate but you havent been reading my questions fully. My machine does not want to boot from USB and the CD drive is flighty. Thats why i was asking about VD (like Alcohol 120%).
<quick-> JimXL:  i didnt got you ?
<WilliamDIII> Excuse me, but would anyone know how I would move the panel at the top of the screen down to the bottom?
<sipior> snadg3: if you're using a beta three months before release, the safe assumption is that you need to file a bug report.
<obeyance> HackerII, Yeah, thats the only hope i have for doing this install i guess. IF i can find a disk that will work.
<JimXL> quick-: Didn't get what?
<HackerII> ya
<sipior> alpha, actually.
<rww> snadg3: Please don't crosspost between channels. The correct location for oneiric discussion is #ubuntu+1, not here.
<snadg3> sipior: ok.. i will try the radeon driver instead of fglrx as an additional data point
<leonard_> does anybody here own a "Canon EOS" camera?
<quick-> JimXL:  "before anyone can help you we have to know what the problem is and we can't see that booting they way to are now."   this
<agustin> buenas
<Alphanumerik> obeyance, I have been reading your question fully and I assumed that your machine doesn't boot usb is because you don't know what you're doing
<szal> leonard_: how does that relate to *buntu?
<agustin> vaya que mal me va el ubuntu 11.10
<szal> !es | agustin
<ubottu> agustin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JimXL> quick- I was just saying that without seeing the messages that are being suppressed by the quiet and splash options, no one will be able to help you.
<WilliamDIII> The person I'm trying to configure this for tends to have trouble adapting to new layouts. It would help a great deal if I could move this panel to the bottom, where he is used to it being
<leonard_> szal; I've been in contact with canon as to a EOS Utility for gnu/linux ubuntu, and the first step i am doing is collecting signatures
<szal> leonard_: -> #ubuntu-offtopic, as it's not a support question
<leonard_> szal: ah thank you, sorry
<conscience> Hi everyone! Wine keeps freezing, i am under ubuntu 11.04 64bit! Anyone got an idea? thx
<leonard_> conscience: have you tried different programs?
<WilliamDIII> Hello? Are my messages showing up in the channel?
<obeyance> Theres 3 different options in bios for USB (USB HDD, USB Floppy and USB FDD) I have tried all 3 as the first in the boot order and they do not work. Booting from CD or Primary HDD is the only 2 working options that my bios list. (I tried USB Floppy just to make sure...)
<folivora> Gday. Yesterday I crypted one disk with dm-crypt+luks combo, today with the very same computer I am trying to crypt second disk with same parameters. But I get this error: Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping for device /dev/sdd1. Check that kernel supports aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher (check syslog for more info).
<jianfei> hey anyone know how to setup default email templates in exchange and push them out through a policy?
<conscience> leonard: yes i have tried spotify and safari!
<obeyance> Unless you know a trick to getting it to boot from USB Flash on a K8 Triton.
<JimXL> jianfei how does that relate to ubuntu support?
<duckydan> obeyance: Have you tried UNetbootin?
<obeyance> No i dont knwo what that is, sec.
<JimXL> Last I heard exchange didn't run on Ubuntu
<leonard_> conscience: did you run it in terminal to see if it prints out any messages?
<duckydan> obeyance: Try that. I could not boot from USB on my new system without it.
<obeyance> duckydan,  Can in set up a windows install with that program?
<obeyance> It says linux installs...
<jianfei> JimXL: indirectly perhaps
<HackerII> obeyance  plus, do you know how to make your bios boot from usb ?
<dli> obeyance, unetbootin runs in windows
<HITIN> what is stdin: error 0?
<jianfei> JimXL: end user could be running a vm ontop of ubuntu which is running outlook
<obeyance> HackerII, DEL  (to enter bios) > Tab down to Advanced Bios Configuration > Change boot order?
<obeyance> Other than that... no?
<HackerII> o
<JimXL> That's still not a ubuntu support issue.
<Pici> jianfei: ##windows and ##windows-server exist for those sorts of questions.
<HackerII> lol. well  you have to change the boot up sequence for it to boot to usb
<obeyance> Right, i have CD, Flash(tried all 3 options) then HDD
<comm_> does anyone know a ppa for vlc for 1.1.11
<conscience> leonard_: Just tried it, no errors! I was able to install properly spotify, the problem is while i am executing it my session keeps loging off or it freezes!
<obeyance> Er not flash USB*
<obeyance> As my boot order.
<jianfei> Thanks Pici, thats all i really wanted to know =)
<HackerII> obeyance  first try burning it between 4-8x, slower the better.
<obeyance> Could it be that the CD boot is deturing the flash boot sequence?
<duckydan> obeyance: You mean installing Windows from USB? I don't think so. Maybe ask in a Windows channel.
<HackerII> no its not
<WilliamDIII> Hello, would someone help me adjusting to Ubuntu 11, please?
<DeathKnight> how do i share files with ubuntu guest and ubuntu host in virtualbox?
<obeyance> duckydan, I know i can because i have a bootable install on a flash drive that works on my laptop... just not this PC.
<JimXL> DeathKnight: assuming you have the network configured properly you can use nfs
<HackerII> if its just a pc, chances are its not set to boot first from usb
<duckydan> obeyance: In my experience, the booting from USB is not yet anywhere near as stable as using a gold old CD. Some BIOS versions are very picky about it.
<DeathKnight> JimXL, i.. didnt understand. is it different that sharing between linux host and windows guest? isnt it simple like that?
<duckydan> *good old
<JimXL> DeathKnight: you might be able to use samba, but nfs is probably a better option.
<HackerII> unetbootin works well, I've done it plenty of times. especially on eee pc's
<jianfei> pici, jokes aside,, considering we have to put up with unity gui, are there any plans by Mark. S. to roll out a Metro gui?
<JimXL> DeathKnight: run nfs server on the machine with the files to share and nfs client on the remote machine
<leonard_> yeah I've decided Unity is a shocker
<JimXL> IMHO configuring nfs is easier than configuring Samba.  But that's 'cause I have done it more often.
<DeathKnight> ok, will check.
<leonard_> i wish there was a windows 3.1 style interface, openbox, but the menus dont work properly
<JimXL> DeathKnight: There's lots of documentation on nfs.
<maslen21> Hi, I want to create a new account  for running a program. How can I make a new account that will only be able to do that, but multiple users will be able to control that program?
<HackerII> obeyance  how much ram do you have in that triton 8
<JimXL> DeathKnight: Another option would be to use DropBox
<DeathKnight> dropbox?
<JimXL> That's overkill however.
<buhman> I'm trying to configure failover link aggregation, and it would appear to be working for the moment, but I'm not exactly sure whether it is actually configured properly: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443617/ I want eth1 to be the primary adapter, which it was when I first brought bond0 up, but then it seems to immediately switch over to eth0
<buhman> also I'm not sure whether I should care or not, but my interfaces are still assigned ip addresses of their own: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443616/ is there something special I should be doing to eth0 and eth1 themselves?
<JimXL> Use your favorite search engine to find out about Dropbox
<leonard_> and when you minimize on openbox they just dissapeare, itd be nice if they iconify on the desktop
<JimXL> However Dropbox is definitely the easiest.
<conscience> leonard_: no hint about this bug?
<JimXL> maslen21: do you mean "user" vs "account"??
<xangua> !lubuntu | leonard_
<ubottu> leonard_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<xangua> uses blackbox i believe
<maslen21> JimXL: Yes.
<splnet_work> How do I add new entries to grub? /boot/grub/menu.1st isn't there
<maslen21> JimXL: An example of what I'd want to do is if I was running the apache binaries, I'd want them to run as a specific user, but give a group of users access to manage it
<leonard_> i'm switching to debian
<io> !grub | splnet_work
<ubottu> splnet_work: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JimXL> maslen21: OK well if you add a user and specify the shell as the path to the program, then logging in using that user would run the program.
<JimXL> maslen21: What exactly do you mean by manage?
<aff> hhhhh
<maslen21> JimXL: The idea is that the program would be a service running in the background. Occasionally, users might need to start and stop it.
<JimXL> OK then I'd use sudo
<maslen21> (for configuration changes, or updating it to a newer version)
<maslen21> At first I simply gave everyone in the group full sudo access. But I was told that's wrong. So I'd like to do this a *better* way
<JimXL> Let the program run as whatever user you want and add info in sudo to let individual users or groups to run specific programs.
<maslen21> (I'm a complete noob though, so 'using sudo' is not enough info for me)
<JimXL> You can tell sudo to permit a user access to just on program.
<wh1zz0> Hi guys
<maslen21> also, I have no idea how to create an account that could only be used to run this program - and not be used for a logon or anything else. Could you recommend any sources for that?
<splnet_work> io: thanks for the tip on grub2. I'm using grub-install for an install on an external device. How do I add new commands directly to grub.cfg?  ( I can't use update-grub since it could impact the HOST box)
<JimXL> maslen21: jim     ALL=    /bin/kill is an example of a line that would let user jim execute /bin/kill as root.
<Numn> i have problem with the sound.. i got sound before i updated
<JimXL> maslen21:  look in /etc/passwd.  Check nobody or apache or www-data users   One or more will have a shell set to /dev/null.  That will prevent logins.
<maslen21> JimXL: That's all that's required to prevent logons?
<JimXL> Yep.
<JimXL> And you can tell sudo to run as another user, not just root, but that's the most common usage.
<JimXL> sudo -u jerry /bin/something will run something as user jerry
<samsul>  is Ubuntu can be bootable from extend partition?
<JimXL> samsul; yes
<maslen21> And If I don't set a password for this 'appservice' account,  any logged on user should be able to call su (or sudo -u?) to run the server as that account?
<JimXL> http://fixunix.com/setup/18573-possible-boot-linux-off-extended-partition-using-grub.html
<dan_s> soooo normally I'm not the sort to panic, but: my home folder (set up with ecryptfs) didn't come up cleanly this morning. Everything is gooooone!
<maslen21> dan_s: Did you install bumblebee ?
<dan_s> maslen21: Not that I'm aware of. Would it have come automatically?
<maslen21> nah :)
<cmyrland> Hi all. Can somebody please take a look at my bug report and see if they know of a solution? Weird compiz/unity bug after (re)boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/811499
<JimXL> maslen21: Any user that is permitted to do so as defined in the sudo config file, yes.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 811499 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Malfunction on boot?" [Undecided,New]
<maslen21> dan_s: See the commit log: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6
<cjae> playingaround with vbox and emulation, tried setting some audio to OSS, doesnt seem to work, does ubuntu 11.04 still have OSS support installed?
<vivp> Hi , I would be really glad if some could help me out
<vivp> Can anyone explain to me the usage of the testDisk ??? I am trying system recovery . And i don't have much idea how to do it from Linux
<dan_s> maslen21: Hah. :)
<JimXL> maslen21: it's probably best to add all your users in a single grup and the give group access to the appservice
<vivp> I am using this link . And i am not sure what i am supposed to do next
<Alphanumerik> maslen21: what you should do is create a group AppletAccess and add users to the group, then on the Applet program, set the group permissions. For the lone user with sole purpose of accessing the applet, set all permission accordingly
<vivp> http://www.howtoforge.com/data_recovery_with_testdisk
<dan_s> No, my problem is specific to ecryptfs: It "mounts" my /home/dan/.Private, but not correctly -- if I 'ls' my home folder while mounted, it's full of ecryptfs guarded files.
<maslen21> JimXL: That's pretty much what I want to do. All those users are already in a group.
<JimXL> Alphanumerik: That'll work if the service can run as user joe or user sam or whatever, if it has to run as specific user then the sudo approach is better.
<maslen21> Alphanumerik: The biggest (for me) issue is that this is a program under active development - so the files will be changed/replaced quite often.
<Alphanumerik> at the end of your makefile add the chmod command to the changed files
<JimXL> exactly
<Alphanumerik> the problem with sudo is it allows root access
<JimXL> It can be limited
<Alphanumerik> sure but if you run sudo for a specific user, why not just use group permission with chmod
<JimXL> As I said, if joe starts the app, then it runs as user joe.  If tom starts it then it runs as user tom.  That might not be desirable.
<LOVELY> DCC SEND Crash Initialized
<rado_kirov> hi guys, i am having some issues with my microphone
<rado_kirov> works in windows, so not hardware
<obeyance> HackerII, i only have 8Gb is this K8 Triton (Nvidia NForce4 north bridge) MB. It supports up to 8 i believe but DDR400 is expensive.
<rado_kirov> alsamixer everything is on
<allan_> I have  a question that can really only be answered by opinions of other people.  I'm currently on an older HP Pavilion dv400, 1.4 Processor, 500 MB of ram.  What would be the best version of  linux to run to keep resource use down to a minimal?
<rado_kirov> still nothing to be heard in arecord
<HackerII> thats plenty
<JimXL> rado-kirov mute button?
<obeyance> er er er  HackerII, I have 2GB* Not 8
<HackerII> still
<rado_kirov> well it works in windows
<rado_kirov> in dual-boot
<Numn> someone here have either got problem with the sound?
<JimXL> rado_kirov:  mute button on?
<rado_kirov> JimXL: alsa mixer has no mute button under F4
<obeyance> HackerII,  Are you trying to suggest VM? Does VM not use very much ram as to allow me to play games that are ram intensive?
<rado_kirov> JimXL: am i missing something
<HackerII> no i'm not
<rado_kirov> it doesn't show under input in pusleaudio all greyed out
<obeyance> HackerII, Then im not following you mate.
<obeyance> =\
<HackerII> just making sure you had enough to run ubuntu
<obeyance> Im running ubuntu =p
<rado_kirov> could it be interrupts or i am overthinking it, cus hda_audio and nvidia are both on irq 16
<JimXL> rado_kirov: Do you have the speaker icon?
<nkh> Hello I have compiled opencv with ffmpeg support under my /opt/opencv, and I Do this in my bashrc : export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/opencv/lib/ And this : export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/opt/opencv/lib/pkgconfig/ , when I compile a code using opencv_ffmpeg function "cvCreateFileCapture_FFMPEG" , with this command : g++ -ggdb `pkg-config --cflags opencv` -o image image.cpp `pkg-config --libs opencv` , it says that "cvCreateFileCapture_FFMPEG" is not declared in this Scope . I 
<NRWlion> hi there
<rado_kirov> JimXL: yeah sound plays fine
<obeyance> 11.04 fully updated. I installed from an old 9.10 LIVECD.
<rado_kirov> JimXL: just mic missing
<obeyance> About 2 weeks ago.
<rado_kirov> JimXL: nothing under input tab
<wh1zz0> Anyone knows what might be probably wrong with my WebHttrack? I just dowloading it using apt-get and i'm trying to use it.. It opens up fine on ubuntu (chrome browser) but as soon as I click next from the first page of the wizard it takes me to an error page (Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to linux-box:8080).. Anyone?
<JimXL> OK click on the speaker and select sound preferences
<wh1zz0> I just downloaded* it
<rado_kirov> JimXL: yeah
<JimXL> Go to the input tab and make sure the volume is up and the mute button is not checked
<rado_kirov> JimXL: the is no device there
<rado_kirov> JimXL: *there*
<JimXL> No input device?
<rado_kirov> nope
<JimXL> That's your problem.
<rado_kirov> how can i fix it
<JimXL> I've never run into that one.  Inspect dmesg
<Guest99209> sry to ask this question on ubuntu...but can anyone tell me which is better Intel or AMD processor ?
<JimXL> See if there are any errors.
<maslen21> Guest99209: Try #hardware
<JimXL> Guest99209 You'll probably start a religious war.
<rado_kirov> JimXL: no errors, but nvidia and hda_audio get same irq
<rado_kirov> [   32.352265] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset
<rado_kirov> hmmm, is this normal
<rado_kirov> funny thing is that it was all working a few days ago
<Guest99209> <JimXL> :)
<JimXL> rado_kirov: I don't think that's a problem.  Linux has shared interrupts for a long time.
<gulzar> getting very unusual bug in Unity2D. I opened /media/Data and started copying files into /media/Multimedia. Now the Home icon shows two arrows- one for copy dialog and one for /media/multimedia. But when I minimize Multimedia and try to open it by clicking on icon then copy dialog opens as it is but Multimedia opens as firefox tittle with White area (i am working on firfox). how to solve it?
<rado_kirov> can't i make alsa re-detect everything
<rado_kirov> i vaguely remember an option like that
<DamnSoGooD> Guest99209, better make a room, post your poll, then make a graph which is the winner :D
<rado_kirov> but not how to do that
<julian__> is it anyone else's experience that the network-manager applet doesn't respond to attempts to change APs?
<wh1zz0> Has anyone been successful using WebHttrack on ubutu please?
<wh1zz0> ubuntu*
<julian__> i'm having to service restart network-manager repeatedly
<JimXL> rado_kirov: go back to the sound preferences
<JimXL> Try a few of the other profiles.
<JimXL> See if one of them might bring you an input tab.
<julian__> better still i just kill network-manager and use wpa_supplicant, iwconfig by hand. network-manager really is a bit broken in 11.04
<JimXL> julian__ I removed network-manglers and am much happer
<obeyance> =( I hate how when i type something like "How to Burn ISO Ubuntu" or "How to burn an ISO in ubuntu" all get the same results. "How to burn Ubuntu ISO to disk in windows"
<julian__> JimXL: i can see why.
<JimXL> I had to on my laptop, it just wouldn't run otherwise.
<io> !iso | obeyance
<ubottu> obeyance: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rado_kirov> JimXL: duuuuuuh, that was it
<JimXL> Good!
<rado_kirov> JimXL: thanks a lot !!!
<JimXL> I'll send the bill tomorrow..  ;)
<Pici> obeyance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<misko> hiii
<gulzar> getting very unusual bug in Unity2D. I opened /media/Data and started copying files into /media/Multimedia. Now the Home icon shows two arrows- one for copy dialog and one for /media/multimedia. But when I minimize Multimedia and try to open it by clicking on icon then copy dialog opens as it is but Multimedia opens as firefox tittle with White area (i am working on firefox). how to solve it?
<cmyrland> Bumpin'. Can somebody please take a look at my bug report and see if they know of a solution? Weird compiz/unity bug after (re)boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/811499
<JimXL> I get the feeling obeyance wants to burn it in Ubuntu not windows.  But he's only finding the windows instructions.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 811499 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Malfunction on boot?" [Undecided,New]
<JimXL> Unity IS a bug.
<misko> fuck it
<JimXL> Please, not here.
<aguitel> when i try to start grub2 appears message "out range ..." and no way to choose what os to boot ,any know this?
<obeyance> Yeah, I have the ISO already. I just dont know what to use to burn it to disk in the Ubuntu Environment.
<obeyance> That will provide me with a bootalbe disk*
<JimXL> I use k3b to burn
<obeyance> Can that be found in the software center?
<JimXL> apt-get install k3b
<obeyance> thank you much.
<dli> aguitel, set GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 in /etc/default/grub, and test again
<gulzar> aguitel: install startup manage and adjust the resolution
<gulzar> aguitel: *manager
<fission6> anyone have a killer laptop they got for a good deal they can recommend me
<aguitel> dli, gulzar ok
<aeon-ltd> fission6: not here man
<fission6> what if i said it will run ubuntu, haha
<Pici> fission6: try ##hardware
<aeon-ltd> fission6: now your talking
<VEndix> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/36377 where is it? i'm new to ubuntu so asking just how to know what is this line? 33 how to juml to the error and correct it?
<fission6> hahaha
<VEndix> in what line is the error placed?
<VEndix> :))
<aguitel> dli, i have not this line in /etc/default/grub
<wols_> VEndix: in line 33 as the error message says
<aeon-ltd> fission6: if you know what you'd like post here http://www.reddit.com/r/suggestalaptop
<aguitel> dli, need to uncoment?
<fission6> ok
<JimXL> VEndix: vim .irissi/config
<JimXL> s/irissi/irssi/
<pwork> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<JimXL> or gedit .irssi/config or kate .irssi/config or nano .irssi/config
<[snake]> hello ubuntu channel
<maslen21> Would it make sense to not have a home dir for a user account designed exclusively to run this app?
<Pici> VEndix, JimXL: you shoudln't be modifying your irssi configs manually :/
<terry> VEndix: pastebinit .irssi/config  #And send resluting URL, (if  you want us to have a look).
<pwork> Hello, I installed mysql-server (5.1, natty, amd64) and get this one upon 'sudo mysql -u root' : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<JimXL> I don't even run irssi
<Tracks> Hey everyone.
<Tracks> I am trying to load FreeBSD in Virtual box.  I am having trouble making freeBSD bootable on my flash drive; I even tried the create startup disk.  Is there a way to do this?
<terry> JimXL: Why not?
<JimXL> Until now I never heard of it.
<[snake]> my usb to sd card adapter that is made by samsung is non-functional. although the indicator light comes on solid.
<cmyrland> Bumpin'. Can somebody please take a look at my bug report and see if they know of a solution? Weird compiz/unity bug after (re)boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/811499
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 811499 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Malfunction on boot?" [Undecided,New]
<JimXL> I still don't know what it is.
<Pici> Tracks: I don't see how this is on-topic for this channel.  ##freebsd or #vbox would be more appropriate.
<aguitel> dli, gulzar it solved
<[snake]> i am on ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<JimXL> But I know how to read error messages and find the offensive line.  ;)
<Tracks> Okay thank you pici
<terry> JimXL: It's just an irc client.  Not important.
<JimXL> OK thanks.
<[snake]> my usb to sd card adapter that is made by samsung is non-functional. although the indicator light comes on solid. I am on ubuntu 10.04 x86_64. the disk utility knows that it's an adapter but the computer doesn't read the card itself. it's like a cd drive with no cd.
<ChrisBuchholz> leave
<[snake]> any suggestions
<terry> [snake]: May not be partitioned or formatted
<terry> [snake]: YOu say it is a
<[snake]> it is i think. but I will double check.
<dansku> what is the easiest way to install an ftp server on ubuntu?
<pwork> /var/log/mysql/err/log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649277/
<terry> [snake]: YOu say it is a "sd card adapter"  If it is just a card reader with no card in it, well  yes, it will not read anything because there's nothing to read.
<terry> [snake]: sudo fdisk -l  #See if it shows up there.
<[snake]> terry, true. but there is a card in it. im saying it doesn't show up
<[snake]> here is output from format attempt: Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdd: No such device or address
<terry> [snake]: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL, (if you want  us to have a look at it).
<terry> [snake]: Make sure the card is inserted properly.  Make sure it is pushed all the way in. etc. etc.
<pwork> For this mysql issue, I don't know where to get logs in fact, mysql -u root fails, but the /var/log/mysql/err.log posted before only mentions logs that occured when I installed packages
<[snake]> terry, http://pastebin.com/v1Cmam5x
<pwork> The root account was once enabled on my PC, but now disabled (that's I have a prompt if I try 'su', but I can't find the password).
<pwork> only suoing
<terry> [snake]: What size is the card that is in it?
<[snake]> terry, it's 4gb... the device id thingy is sdd
<[snake]> /dev/sdd
<terry> [snake]:  It is not showing in the output of fdisk -l
<[snake]> indeed
<[snake]> it's all plugged in... maybe I will try in the back.
<terry> [snake]: must be something wrong with it.  How are you seeing it listed as /dev/sdd  ?
<[snake]> terry disk utility
<terry> [snake]:  Really?  Was it plugged in when you ran " You might also try this:  Unplug it
<dassouki> is tehre a simplistic way to check my gmail from terminal ?
<terry> [snake]:  Really?  Was it plugged in when you ran "sudo fdisk -l"
<terry> ?
<Pici> dassouki: Ther are ways of setting up mutt to connect to gmail.
<[snake]> yeah.
<[snake]> great i tried in the back... and it didn't even show up in the diskutil. and now the front wont work either >.>
<dassouki> Pici: would mutt be better than alpine/pine ?
<[snake]> nvm. it needed a second to load/
<terry> [snake]: You might also try to unplug it, open a terminal and type "tail -f /var/log/messages"  and watch the output of the terminal window as you plug it in again.
<terry> [snake]: Oh ok I see.
<terry> [snake]: What does fdisk -l say about it now?
<[snake]> yeah its showing up via the tail.
<Pici> dassouki: I find it better, but thats just me.  These are the instructions that I followed, if mutt isn't to your liking you can likely adapt them to fit alpine: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/howto_setup_mutt_with_gmail_imap
<[snake]> ll
<terry> [snake]: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<[snake]> terry, http://pastebin.com/17S4N5gH
<dassouki> thanks
<terry> [snake]: Still don't see it.
<[snake]> it magically changed to sdc, but thats not there either.
<[snake]> i guess it's broken. doesn't work on my dad's box either.
<cmyrland> Bumpin' on the Savoy. Can somebody please take a look at my bug report and see if they know of a solution? Weird compiz/unity bug after (re)boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/811499
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 811499 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Malfunction on boot?" [Undecided,New]
<terry> [snake]: Don't have much to go on here, don't see it listed in the output of fdisk -l  so can only assume that it has not been partitioned or formatted.  You probably just need to put a partition on it and format it.  The other option is that it is just broken.
<[snake]> what if its a problem with the sd... hmm. sd or adapter?
<[snake]> hang on
<mehhaha> hello
<BluesKaj> dassouki,,  try lynx it's a browser , alpinre is anemail client , don't think it will connect to gmail
<mehhaha> how can I set boot priority in ubuntu boot loader?
<terry> [snake]: If it shows as /dev/sdd  That would mean that it does not have any partitions on it.  In which case, the card may just need to be partitioned and formatted.
<Klyick> I'm having graphics problems with my dell 4600C. The menus flicker.
<quackv2> hello, if someone has a second. not sure how to google this, but when i plug in an external monitor, my laptops default behavior is to turn off the laptop screen and just use the external, however it doesn't display properly/at all on the extneral
<Klyick> I tried additional drivers, but none showed up in the place where you choose them
<quackv2> anyway to disable the current automatic behavior?
<terry> [snake]: If you partition and format it and you still can not mount it, then you can be pretty sure the card is bad.  (Actually, you will more-than-likely get errors trying to format or partition the card if it is defective.)
<terry> quackv2: xrandr    #With no arguments, it will show what screensize resolutions are available.  You may need to pick one that is compatable to the monitor.
<quackv2> i can't cause i can't ssh into this machine and when i plug in the external i can't see anything
<dassouki> BluesKaj: thanks
<terry> I can't see anything either  ^_^
<[snake]> terry, the only sd card i can test is my wii... and i need some homebrew for that so brb
<quackv2> yea, damn =/, its like some automatic behavior decided by the monitor preferences, but im not sure how to change it to stop shutting off the laptop monitor when i connect the external to it
<quackv2> is there a file or something that the monitor preferences is messing with that i can muck with?
<gulzar> Is there any similar software like "gwenview" for gnome(Unity)?
<Pici> gulzar: whats wrong with gwenview itself?
<quackv2> oh wait found it! ~/.config/monitors.xml
<d_atharva_> hi....I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 on pc with ASUS P8H61-M LX  motherboard.I am unable to start  desktop cube ,wobbly windows etc. I have also tried Additional Drivers but it says No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system.Can anyone please help me ??
<quackv2> anyways terry, was using grandr before, but the monitor preferences doesn't seem to work well with external monitors for some reason
<gulzar> Pici: I am on Gnome and not interested in installing KDE apps... they are too big to install. And once the lib to make the looks of KDE apps like Gnome broke and I was unable to do any removal,install,update etc..
<gulzar> Pici: as such gwenview is best...
<gulzar> Pici: but any such thing for gnome?
<Pici> gulzar: What about eog (eye of gnome)?
<gulzar> Pici: using it..but no. gwenview is far better. I thought of Picasa...
<bdesk> what is the easiest way to pilfer a few rgb colors from an image using ubuntu?
<maxlider> hi
<Younder> bdesk, I use the GIMP
<d_atharva_> Will any one help me ?
<bdesk> Younder: ugh that seems like overkill but i guess i will start installing it and get a coffee while it loads all its plugins into memory
<maxlider> i've been dealing with a problem to do an serial-usb connection
<maxlider> with my panasonic clp
<gulzar> d_atharva: compiz --replace
<Pici> gulzar: I don't know of any others off the top of my head
<gulzar> Pici: OK :)
<maxlider> does someone knows a drive that makes this communication for me ?
<Younder> bdesk, well there is always the console base image magic
<AlexDevilLX> Hi, are there any comand that would open new chromium window and html page?
<Klyick> Anyone get any ubuntu release working on a dell 4600C?
<edbian> AlexDevilLX: chromium http://google.com
<RichW> How do I give an interface a IPv6 link local address? For some reason one of my interfaces is missing one.
<bdesk> Younder: yeah i use that for programmatic editing of image files.  i guess i could image magic convert the png to a raw image format and then look at the hex with od but i was hoping for something between that and gimp.
<RichW> I am not using network manager because its a server btw
<edbian> AlexDevilLX: oops.  it's chromium-browser http://yahoo.com
<gulzar> d_atharva: is it done?
<gulzar> d_atharva: or everything broke?
<Younder> bdesk, hex with od.. give me a break ;)
<bdesk> ok xxd then
<dfsds> h
<rikuxan> could someone here provide me some help at installing natty on vmware please? :)
<dfsds> how to install ices0 on ubuntu?
<rikuxan> i want to try it out, but i cant get it to display the graphical interface
<blkperl> so i need a clever unix incantation that takes all the files / subfolder in a directory and greps them from a crontab
<Younder> blkperl, chroot?
<blkperl> Younder: how does chroot help me
<blkperl> i need something like cat crontab | grep (each file in the directory)
<Pici> blkperl: grep -R string /path/* ?
<[snake]> this sucks. why can't it just work. my sd card needs to go get some money working a 9 to 5 job.
<ghoti> Is there a Nagios plugin that summarizes debsecan results?
<ghoti> Or is debsecan even the best way to determine what packages need to be upgraded for security reasons?
<blkperl> Pici: no i need string to be each filename in the directory
<blkperl> so i need like a for loop or something
<Pici> blkperl: so, you want to use 'find' then
<lawltoad> is there a separate process for jsut the unity-bar at the top? i want that bar in xmonad
<JustSighDudes> Does a 32bit system have a limit on how big a raid can be?
<Pici> blkperl: look at the -name, -iname, and -regex options
<blkperl> Pici: yes but how do i find all file in a directory and then grep each filename from a crontab
<Pici> blkperl: Do something like find /path/ -iname "*foo*" > file
<oCean> blkperl:   find /path/to/dir -maxdepth 1 -type f | xarsg grep string    (maxdepth 1 is to only descend 1 directory)
<blkperl> yes but i want to be the file names in path
<oCean> blkperl: err the command is xargs
<lawltoad> find <dir> -print0 | xargs -0 -I{} grep {} crontab
<mehhaha> f
<mehhaha> f
<blkperl> lawltoad: thank you
<mehhaha> how
<gulzar> I am installing wine from USC here it shows 2 options- one with 18MB install (while installing goes to 32 MB)and other with 82MB. Which One I should install?
<Aleuck> I have a ubuntu server where I want to install a ubuntu server within a qemu VM... do I really need X to launch a qemu VM?
<gulzar> what is meta-package and what is dummy-package?
<bitmonk> hey guys, i added a ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, i added the key, afaict it's grabbing this ppa in apt-get update, but the packages simply aren't there when i apt-cache search/show..
<bitmonk> the ppa is: https://launchpad.net/~rufustfirefly/+archive/ganglia/+packages - i'm pretty sure it's being picked up because before i got the key in, it whined about not having a key for a repo at launchpad.net
<blkperl> lawltoad: so it works awesome do you know how to make it work on an older system where the find doesn't have -print0 and xargs doesn't have -0
<bitmonk> any thoughts? what in the world could i be missing?
<bitmonk> also, fwiw i prefer dropping a file in sources.list.d to using the regular repo add magic because this is all owned by chef.
<[snake]> what does the recompute base-encryption hash key button do?
<oCean> bitmonk: what is your apt-cache search command?
<gulzar> what is meta-package and what is dummy-package?
<bitmonk> apt-cache search ganglia, e.g. shows packages like ganglia-webfrontend.. apt-cache show ganglia-webfrontend shows 3.1.2 or somesuch, from lucid repos, not 3.2.0 from the ppa
<wols_> bitmonk: apt-cacbe policy
<[snake]> Plasrotech single sign on server application. recompute bas encryption hash key button. right next to apply.
<oCean> bitmonk: and apt-cache policy ganglia-webfrontend ?
<hotmedal> I'm getting this: "PM: Swap header not found!" when I hibernate. This happened just now. Never happened before. Any clues? (Yes I have been using a swapfile for some time)
<linth93> hey all, can you give your take on this thread "t=1809317" on ubuntuforum ?
<bitmonk> http://pastie.org/2249517
<maslen21> I'm trying to create a new local user after installing likewise Open, and I get an error when trying to change the password" Cannot resolve network address for KDC in requested realm getting initial ticket"
<bitmonk> gulzar: meta-package is something like 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop' which exists only for dependencies, so that you can symbolically install the latest set of things that satisfy a need. a dummy package satisfies a dependency which may have disappeared or been absorbed by another package..
<oCean> bitmonk: so it is there, in the output
<gulzar> bitmonk: everything went above my head... for eg: WINE. So is meta good or dummy good?
<agustin> bueno
<agustin> ya desinstale la 11.10 y he instalado la 10.10
<agustin> mucho mejor jejeje
<wols_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bitmonk> gulzar: what are you asking?  both serve distinct purposes.  neither is good or not good.
<bdesk> Younder: I screenshotted the colors I want and opened the image in gimp and I color-picked the color I wanted.  but i dont know how to find the rgb ;_;
<bitmonk> oCean: right, hm, i guess if i install ganglia-webfrontend it grabs 3.2.0, odd that it doesn't show up in apt-cache show
<bitmonk> thanks
<bitmonk> i wasn't famil with apt-cache policy
<oCean> bitmonk: but I'm not sure if you want to mix those, i.e. you have already an installed version from the repos?
<gulzar> bitmonk: please explain in Leyman's language.
<[snake]> Can someone tell me if my site works: evious.dyndns.org
<bitmonk> right, i'm going to use gmetad, ganglia-monitor, and ganglia-webfrontend from 3.2.0
<bitmonk> gulzar: i'm not sure what you are asking.  what problem are you trying to solve?
<[snake]> I'm using apache webserver.
<bitmonk> snake: hanging for me
<bitmonk> behind a router/fw ?
<[snake]> yeah i port forwarded.
<oCean> bitmonk: I'm not sure, but you might want to remove the currently installed packages. To force a certain version, you can use  sudo apt-get install ganglia-webfrontend=3.2.0-7ubuntu1~lucid
<gulzar> bitmonk: When I am installing softwares from USC it sometimes shows metapackages and for some dummypackages. and the normal software is also listed. So which one to install?
<bitmonk> oCean: thanks..
<hotmedal> I'm getting this: "PM: Swap header not found!" when I hibernate. This happened just now. Never happened before. Any clues? (Yes I have been using a swapfile for some time)
<Ddorda> hey guys, i get this error: sr 6:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device all the time
<Ddorda> about once a sec. what should iu do to get rid of it?
<bitmonk> gulzar: it depends on the particular instance.  metapackages usually just point at actual packages, e.g. 'default-jre-headless' points at openjdk-6-jre-headless or somesuch
<[snake]> bitmonk, try it now
<bitmonk> yep it loads
<[snake]> nice
<[snake]> thx bro
<bitmonk> npz
<vivanov> btrfs vs ext4 ?
<gulzar> bitmonk: so installing the respective (dummy/meta) for a given software will install the complete software?
<bitmonk> gulzar: things like default-jre-headless are useful for other packages to point at in dependency, or things like configuration management systems.  it should work to refer to that in scripts and such across distribution versions and achieve the same goal, giving maintainers the ability to change policy.
<bitmonk> gulzar: typically yes
<gulzar> bitmonk: OK
<Cameron904> Can someone help me set up my partitions? ive searched online and online and online and online. but its not answering what i want answered.  I  am currently in the manual partition, because i want to dual boot for ubuntu to be my primary OS, and have windows on there aswell for when i get a copy of it for doing my school work, as even with every emulator i tried, and tech support the cd's...
<Cameron904> ...REQUIRE windows, and i cannot use them otherwise.
<ali_> Do you know any channel for Hack
<edbian> Cameron904: what is your question?
<OerHeks> ali_, no
<gulzar> <Cameron904> what's your exact requirement?
<Mogglas> I need help installing ubuntu. I've tried installing it via USB and i partition disks and everything, installation goes through, but when i restart it gives me an "error: no such device:..." and then i get a grub rescue shell.. any ideas?
<[snake]> do you guys think I should have additional security for my webserver? or is using linux enough?
<bitmonk> mogglas: onto usb, or from liveusb?
<hotmedal> sudo filefrag -v /swapfile | grep "First block:"
<hotmedal> open: No such file or directory
<hotmedal> what the heck
<Mogglas> bitmonk: from liveusb
<bitmonk> [snake]: two answers: (a) probably not necessary at this stage, (b) 'is using linux enough' : no. ;)
<Mogglas> tryin to install it on my harddrives och a desktop
<bitmonk> if dyndns i assume this is a box at home / home office or somesuch, it's a good place to start learning about securing your host(s).
<bitmonk> mogglas: what version? any wierd storage configs?
<[snake]> bitmonk, i see.
<Mogglas> newest ubuntu, this is my first time ever fiddeling with ubuntu. what do you mean by storage configs
<bitmonk> well i mean, on your physical machine
<hotmedal> GUYS!!! sudo filefrag -v /swapfile | grep "First block:"
<hotmedal> open: No such file or directory
<Mogglas> i maybe have the disks raided but i don't know ^^
<bitmonk> heh
<bitmonk> you oughta know
<bitmonk> what kind of disks are you installing onto?
<hotmedal> what does this mean?
<bitmonk> hotmedal: it means there's not a file or directory where you think there's one.
<Mogglas> sata disks?
<hotmedal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<hotmedal> I already have swapfile
<hotmedal> so I'm following part 2
<hotmedal> for hibernation
<hotmedal> this was a step in it
<hotmedal> I'm supposed to get a meaningful output
<Mogglas> allright, so, is there anyway i can find out if my disks are raided?
<bitmonk> mostly from querying your memory as to whether you raided them :)
<bitmonk> did you let ubuntu installer autoconfigure storage?
<Mogglas> no, i tried to partition it by my self
<Mogglas> then it looked like one big free space
<Mogglas> and i got two harddrives
<mrdeb> Mogglas: use mount in terminal
<Mogglas> mrdeb: with what params?
<mdpatrick> Anyone ever get sendmail working on ubuntu? I installed it via aptitude install... also plugged it into my php.ini file. Doesn't work. If I run mail() in a php script the script takes forever and doesn't send. Same if I run sendmail from the commandline. Is there an error log somewhere I can get hints from?
<acer_> hi !
<rww> mdpatrick: Possibly non-helpful comment: sendmail is a pain in the backside. Use postfix, which is sendmail compatible, instead.
<helo> i'm having trouble with usb-creator... it starts copying, and then just exits, leaving /media/disk, /media/sde1, and /tmp/tmpdTC_KG mounted
<mrdeb> Mogglas: i dont know.
<helo> i see files that look correct on the usb drive, but it doesn't boot
<llutz> mdpatrick: you only want to send some mails via php? use a nullmailer ssmtp/msmt instead of (monster) sendmail
<llutz> msmtp*
<mdpatrick> helo, llutz: Which is it? ssmtp/msmt, or postfix that I should use? Also, can I plug this into my php.ini file somehow so I can use the mail() function? That's the main thing I'm concerned with. Trying to get my development environment identical to what's on production... or at least close enough.
<OpenSourceWay> Hello world.
<llutz> mdpatrick: you only want to send some mails via php? use a nullmailer ssmtp/msmt instead of (monster) sendmail, even postfix would be overkill for that
<Mogglas> i've tried to re-partition the disks but when i try to mkfs it, it says that it is in use ore something
<obeyance> I have a stupid question, and here it is. Is VMware like a super upgrade to wine? Only the opposite of what wine is (its its not an emulator and vmware is *i think*)
<OpenSourceWay> I just install Ubuntu on my new laptop and batterie status doesn't work.
<obeyance> Is it plugged in?
<OpenSourceWay> I only have that icon : http://ubuntuone.com/p/15hn/
<bitmonk> Mogglas: it sounds like you should let ubuntu make some decisions for you the first time around, you can always go back and restart later
<adurodea> obeyance: no vmware != wine
<hotmedal> obeyance: yes it is an emulator
<bitmonk> just get it running, there's a lot to learn and during the install process is a horrid time to learn basics of unix, partitions, filesystems, etc.. :)
<Mogglas> bitmonk: i've tried letting it totally do it by it self but that went the same way.
<obeyance> And is it able to run any executable i could install on it?
<OpenSourceWay> And my laptop is not plugged
<Mogglas> i'll guess ill try it a few more times :P
<obeyance> As if it was windows if i put windows in VM
<mdpatrick> llutzllutz: Got it. Thanks, llutz. :)
<edbian> Can one put logical partitions outside of an extended partition?
<hotmedal> you will then have windows inside windows <incert inception pun>
<[snake]> is ssh terminal only?
<edbian> ha
<JPL-Justin> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 on an Efika MX SmartTop (ARM) and it's crashing under heavy load.  Is there a standard way to enable kernel crash reporting in Ubuntu without a kernel recompile?
<matoy> winception
<[snake]> lol
<hotmedal> [snake]: no, there's a gui for ssh in ubuntu
<adurodea> [snake]: how would you make ssh not a terminal?
<bitmonk> Mogglas: well, you may need to try a few times.  coming onto IRC and saying "it never works" isn't a very good way to get help, you're best hope is to formulate some very detailed questions.
<obeyance> Wait, is VM ware windows EMU? Would i need a copy of windows or would VMware actually do everything windows does? Your comment has confused me lol.
<hotmedal> VM is just an emulator
<bitmonk> often, i've found when trying to learn something new that in the process of forming a coherent question to ask for help, i solve my own problem.
<hotmedal> have you ever used virtualbox?
<[snake]> adurodea, well aparently there is a gui in ubuntu for it.
<obeyance> no. Im new to linux.
<Mogglas> bitmonk: i know, this is not my first option, i've been sitting with this problem for three evnings now :/
<[snake]> bitmonk, im assuming network tools or do i need to install
<adurodea> obeyance: a vm is exactly that...a virtual computer....you install the os you give it hardware....
<obeyance> Ive been in here for days now trying to get things to work. I dont ask to much though i dont think, but i spend a lot of time trying to fix 1 thing =\
<adurodea> [snake]: how???? what does it have buttons you click for common commands or ?
<Tekk_> I tried to install ryzom but configuration on data failed because I don't have enough space in that partition. how do I reconfigure ryzom-client-data to put the data in my home directory, where I have enough room
<Tekk_> ?
<[snake]> adurodea, im not speaking about the connection to the computer remotely. THAT is terminal always. i was speaking about CONNECTING.
<obeyance> Im sorry for another RTFM question but, could i install that OS from iso by mounting the ISO to a virtual drive or however its done in a linux environment, or do i have to have a CD?
<[snake]> adurodea, you see?
<hotmedal> adurodea: In Nautilus, go to file>connect to server, there's an option for ssh
<adurodea> [snake]: ah ...theres putty...works in nix/windows...yeah that makes more sense i was like????
<mrdeb> obeyance: you can use a usb disk
<adurodea> hotmedal: i don't have nautilus installed
<bitmonk> Mogglas: i hear you.  try installing first into virtualbox in another OS, so that you have the web and can do things like screenshot the install.
<Pici> obeyance: usually these virtual machine programs let you just choose an iso to 'boot' from.
<[snake]> adurodea, happens :)
<bitmonk> also what ver of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<obeyance> Ah thank you much pici.
<hotmedal> yes, ISO or some disk image could work
<Mogglas> 11.04
<obeyance> With 2 gigs of ram, would this be suggested for playing a game that requires 1g to play?
<B0g4r7> Hai guyz.
<bitmonk> obeyance: should be fine
<obeyance> Or do you think VM ware is a bit heavy on resources.
<B0g4r7> How can I make bluetooth work on Natty?
<B0g4r7> Bluetooth KB/mouse
<bitmonk> obeyance: depends on a number of factors.
<obeyance> example?
<adurodea> obeyance: uhm depends on how much ram you give the vm..how much your ui and whatever else you're running on the host is using how much ram your windows install takes...
<B0g4r7> I've plugged in the adapter, and a bluetooth icon showed up in the menubar, saying that bluetooth is on...However when I choose Preferences from that menu, in the window that opens, it says that bluetooth is off, and the button to turn it on does nothing...
<Rotham> in ubuntu 11 im already using the classic desktop, but is there a way to boost performance more for a slow desktop?  Maybe to turn off animations and stuff like that?
<adurodea> obeyance: your host could probably get away with using about 128-200MB  with a full gui if set up right...then i'd say it easily could handle it if you however are using a gig on the host...it's cutting it close
<Jordan_U> obeyance: If you want a virtual machine you might want to go with VirtualBox rather than VMware as VirtualBox is Free.
<dli> Rotham, it might be good to try a lite GUI
<mrdeb> Rotham: yes, turn off vsync
<obeyance> RIght right.
<Viewer> apache question: I get an HTTP500 when I try to load a page with $curl = curl_init() on my Apache2 server
<Guest54489> Getting a vhost in x-irc?
<dli> Jordan_U, or KVM, open source
<obeyance> K i need to test some things real quick. Ill be back im sure =\
<thisismygame> After I installed ubuntu 10.10 and approved the system restart, it gave me this https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n_2Ur4gX8KI/Tihpw1pitdI/AAAAAAAAAFw/5l9-q8fsE5U/s912/IMAG0025.jpg
<Pici> Guest54489: ask in #freenode
<thisismygame> What does this mean?
<Pici> !cloak > Guest54489
<ubottu> Guest54489, please see my private message
<[snake]> what port does ssh usually use?
<Tekk_> [snake]: 22
<thisismygame> well, I logged in after shutting down so I guess its fine
<sweeze> anyone trying to use gnome-shell+empathy on oneiric?  it seems to drop all my incoming ims  (see launchpad 811291 -- anyone else seeing this?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811291 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Weird inconsistent behavior/lack of syncrhonization with empathy messaging integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811291
<mdpatrick> llutz (or anyone else): Is there a way to confirm the nullmailer is working from the commandline? I.e. it's authenticating with the login and pass I gave it correctly... other than trial and error, of course
<Pici> sweeze : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<TheCyph3r> How would I know if my vhost request went through?
<llutz> mdpatrick: unfortunately you'll have to try and check logs after
<adurodea> TheCyph3r: /whois TheCyph3r
<Pici> TheCyph3r: you need to ask in #freenode, we don not have anything to do with the process here.
<mdpatrick> llutz: Which logs?
<TheCyph3r> Thanks, I'm brand new to IRC :p
<llutz> mdpatrick: /var/log/mail.log
<TheCyph3r> /var/log/mail.log
<mdpatrick> Thank you, llutz (and TheCyph3r)... Think I've got it. Done with questions for today. :)
<TheCyph3r> Well, I do have an UBUNTU question :-)
<TheCyph3r> Is there any word on whether Qwibber will incorporate Google+ anytime soon?
<giorgio_> ciao potete aiutarmi
<Pici> TheCyph3r: there are no APIs for google+ yet, so no word.
<Pici> !it | giorgio_
<ubottu> giorgio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<obert> hehe ubottu wisdom
<LogicallyDashing> I would like a way to reposition the cursor in the terminal using the mouse, similar to Terminal.app in OSX: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=2002031023473071
<bobweaver> hey
<bobweaver> How to i reinstall ubiquity if I deleted it?
<Inumedia> Is there a command that shows network activity?
<TheCyph3r> @inumedia, I know that System Monitor shows it, but idk about commands
<snake__> hello all
<Inumedia> Ditto.
<bobweaver> download wireshark and watch wireshark
<geekbri> anybody have an idea why i suddenly get this error when trying to tab complete with bash?   bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US.us-ascii)
<B0g4r7> lnumedia, there's iptraf, which is ncurses-based.
<Inumedia> I'm more concerned about the performance and general activity rather then the contents
<B0g4r7> and there's tcpdump.
<bobweaver> How to i reinstall ubiquity if I deleted it?
<TheCyph3r> geekbri, are you using correct keyboard configuration?
<B0g4r7> I have also heard of ntop, but not used it myself.
<geekbri> TheCyph3r: I would assume so, I haven't had this issue for months then suddenly it appears.  How would I go about checking?
<geekbri> TheCyph3r: even stranger is if i am root it doesnt happen
<tfdev> bobweaver: https://mozillalabs.com/ubiquity/ is what a simple google search gave me.
<TheCyph3r> That is odd...Im not sure, new to ubuntu myself, but the "(en_US.us-ascii)" portion seems like its a keyboard thing :/
<B0g4r7> geekbri, what about a newly created user?
<Viewer> how can I register with nickserv?
<geekbri> B0g4r7: a bunch of perl errors about setting locale failed..... strange.
<rww> !register > Viewer
<ubottu> Viewer, please see my private message
<geekbri> B0g4r7: then it says "falling back to standard locale ("C")
<bobweaver> Inumedia: 0trace 5nmp angryipscanner arping   arp scanner    autoscannetwork     fping         genlist        hping3       lanmap         nbtscan     netifera          nmap            nsat           161        outputpbnj            sctpscan           sslscan          tcptraceroute            zenmap                      these are all programs you can use. Good Luck and God Speed.
<Inumedia> bobweaver: Thanks a lot. :D
<BBommari`> I have a question, and hopefully someone can help me: Does anyone here know what the keyboard shortcut ctrl-x ctrl-z is bound to in Natty?
<tfdev_> bobweaver: sorry, I disconnected, did you get my link? https://mozillalabs.com/ubiquity/
<B0g4r7> ....cut, then undo maybe?
<Sonja> how do i disassemble my DSDT?
<bobweaver> tfdev_:  Hey, thanks but it is the wrong ubiquity. We are looking for the installer ubiquity.
<dli> BBommari`, since those are usually defined in shell, I guess not bound in other ways
<BBommari`> B0g4r7: Actually, when hit in that order, it hides the window. I use it for EMacs shortcut, but EMacs doesn't even have the chance to grab that.
<tfdev_> ah, forgive me, im really not the best to ask, just gave it the old honest google try :)
<tfdev_> I did what?
<Ool> Hi, Which tool(s) can be use to help tracking modifications made on wiki ?
<BBommari`> What's odd, is I use emacs compiled to run as a GUI app, so it's not even terminal related issue.
<iceroot> Ool: i guess the buildin diff-viewer from mediawiki
<BBommari`> AH-ha, nevermind. It's in emacs itself.
<Ool> iceroot: did your team track all modifications on the ubuntu wiki like that ?
<BBommari`> Which means, that is a new keyboard shortcut.
<iceroot> Ool: if i am correct there is a special page to see pages which change. maybe have a look at #mediawiki
<iceroot> Ool: if we are talking about mediawiki
<Ool> iceroot: it's a dokuwiki
<Ool> I know a page like this one
<iceroot> Ool: its using rss, so a normal rss reader should be fine
<Ool> but to make "job" we need tags, write some informations, this kind of stuff
<Ool> like tickets on a GLPI
<rkhshm> i've noticed on my 11.04 that embedded flash stuff on websites tend to freeze.
<rkhshm> am i missing any pkgs or is this a bug?
<Jadoskills> Nobody helps me in CentOS :(
<Jadoskills> They all say that I have to get help from Minecraft, when my VPS is CentOS.....
<rkhshm> any ideas?
<oCean> Jadoskills: that's not an #ubuntu issue
<Jadoskills> What could Minecraft help me with CentOS. ?
<Jadoskills> They turned anon proxy filter in CentOS.
<Jadoskills> I know oCean.
<iceroot> Jadoskills: #minecraft #centos
<th0r> what could ubuntu help you with centos?
<BluesKaj> rkhshm, have you updated/upgraded lately?
<oCean> Jadoskills: please drop the discussion
<Jadoskills> In CentOS they only troll me :(
<Jordan_U> !ot | Jadoskills
<ubottu> Jadoskills: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ninjah> I need another perl binary. How do I install that on Ubuntu?
<Jadoskills> I have 2 CentOS VPS's.
<rkhshm> BluesKaj: 11.04 was a fresh install..
<oCean> Jadoskills: stop it
<Jadoskills> Sorry.
<hotmedal> I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<hotmedal> is that bad
<hotmedal> ?
<rkhshm> BluesKaj: and i have not updated anything.
<Jadoskills> Really, tell them to close that CentOS channel, they only troll people.
<iceroot> hotmedal: no, grub2 is not using it
<oCean> Jadoskills: stop now
<hotmedal> oh good
<iceroot> !grub2 | hotmedal
<ubottu> hotmedal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jadoskills> What I'am doing wrong ?
<Jadoskills> I stopped with CentOS talking about it.
<Jadoskills> Where can I get help with it ?
<Jadoskills> ##Linux
<rkhshm> any ideas?
<iceroot> Jadoskills: stop it please
<hotmedal> iceroot: so what is it using?
<BluesKaj> rkhshm, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras? and if it's a new install you should still update/upgrade
<Jadoskills> WHAT I'AM DOING WRONG ?
<Jadoskills> WHAT DO I HAVE TO STOP
<FloodBot1> Jadoskills: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hotmedal> /etc/default/grub ?
<Jadoskills> I'am sorry.
<iceroot> hotmedal: the link from ubottu will tell oyu
<iceroot> hotmedal: imo its /etc/default/grub
<rkhshm> BluesKaj: no i've not installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | rkhshm
<ubottu> rkhshm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tfdev> test
<tfdev> oye, nub to linux/ubuntu, but eager to learn. I'm getting information overload when searching for beginner tutorials from google. Recommendations?
<fructose> How can I change Unit so when I click one of the icons, all the windows I minimized don't pop up again?
<fructose> *Unity
<fructose> And, especially, not over the window that had just been my active window
<extraclassic> tfdev: just think of something you want to accomplish and learn it instead of reading about several different things...after awhile you'll know a lot
<amiteshp> @ffdev ... google ubuntu pocket guide filetype:pdf
<jakemp> I'm not getting usable wireless connectivity with my Lenovo T420 with realtec, and I haven't found an solution to this on the forums.
<tfdev> amiteshp: thanks!
<tfdev> extraclassic: thanks!
<aislin> Could someone PM me about making an ubuntu USB on a mac? I've never touched a mac before my Winblows machine died yesterday and for some reason I can't seem to get this shit to work.
<aislin> Consider me full-retard.
<truepurple> How do I/is there a way to have hidden directories shown all the time?
<h00k> aislin: please keep the language family-friendly
<bitmonk> aislin: i've had poor experience doing so, honestly. :/
<Jordan_U> aislin: Please don't swear or use "retard" as a derogatory term.
<OerHeks> aislin, here is an wiki with the howto and link to unetbootin for mac > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<nkh> truepurple: where!? in terminal or nautilus?
<truepurple> In nautilus
<truepurple> and terminal
<JimXL> truepurple: in a terminal alias ls to ls -a
<nkh> truepurple: mean when you use ls ?
<geekbri> is anybody here a master of locales... Im suddenly having it spew out all sorts of errors and cannot figure out how to fix it
<truepurple> I mean all the time
<nkh> JimXL: truepurple: just want to say that :D
<truepurple> Lets just deal with nautilus for the moment, how do I get that to always show hidden?
<JimXL> load your alias at .bashrc time.
<JimXL> you used to use gconf-editor
<truepurple> JimXL: Was that directed at me?
<JimXL> But I don't know if Unity has that any longer.
<JimXL> Yes
<JimXL> http://www.watchingthenet.com/always-show-hidden-files-in-ubuntu-nautilus-file-browser.html
<JimXL> If that doesn't work, stop using Ubuntu. :)
<JimXL> They've pretty much ruined a great product.
<zeroxffff> what can i do when trying to install a app, system says that some lib wasn't found?
<JimXL> install it.
<JimXL> What are you using to install your app
<zeroxffff> i've try to download firefox 5 .. it just come in tar.gz , when i untar, there's only the folder with some files including the excutable
<zeroxffff> but the executable warns this lib problem
<JimXL> What version of Ubuntu?
<zeroxffff> 10.10
<JimXL> What's the lib?
<zeroxffff> also i've tried in opensuse and my slackware box
<joao> i have problem backtrack 5, (virtualbox) ;s !
<lucas49> hi all !!!!
<zeroxffff> humm ..let me see
<lucas49> how i read the doc's of lib installed on system?
<Pici> joao : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<xsbyme> how do i reset my root password
<zeroxffff> JimXL, i've deleted the firefox download, but, how to proceed?
<lucas49> i have instaled python-qt4-doc
<zeroxffff> in generic case?
<lucas49> how i red that doc?
<helo> leave
<JimXL> zeroxffff did you leave the contents somewhere?
<xsbyme> how do i reset my root password
<joao> i'm sorry ;s !
<zeroxffff> no ..humm ..i'll download it again, than i open a pvt with you when the error appear ..ok? thanks
<geekbri> Anylocale experts have any clue why when i try to use tab completion in bash it spits out the following error? bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US.us-ascii)
<stercor_> xsbyme: sudo passwd root
<JimXL> OK
<Numn> what is passphase for?
<Jordan_U> xsbyme: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default, and you should *not* create one.
<xsbyme> stercor i forget my root password and i cant login
<Numn> is something about my docoments folder encryption?
<xsbyme> i seted on
<oCean> stercor_: please don't recommend that
<ParkerR> JimXL, what would the alias line be in .bashrc or ls > ls -a link
<ParkerR> *for
<JimXL> geekbri might try locale-gen
<JimXL> ParkerR you mean for showing hidden files?
<geekbri> JimXL: i tried and it runs without error, but if i type locale -a i get a bunch of errors about being unable to set LC_CTYPE, LC_MESSAGES and LC_COLLATE
<ParkerR> JimXL, yes
<xsbyme> so Jordan_U
<xsbyme> how do i reset it
<JimXL> alias ls='/bin/ls -a'
<ParkerR> Ahh thanks
<JimXL> ParkerR ^^^
<Numn> can i get fast answer?
<DrShoggoth> aliasing commands only makes you forget the switches so that when you use other linux machines things don't work as you would expect
<JimXL> pdate-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<JimXL> *update-locale
<geekbri> JimXL: that results in a series of errors about setting locale failed
<JimXL> did you run as root?
<pac1> I've got the source for realplay.  There's a Makefile.  How do I build it?
<geekbri> JimXL: yes.
<JimXL> I don't have a clue then.
<geekbri> JimXL: :(
<Pici> !compile | pac1
<ubottu> pac1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<geekbri> JimXL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649396/
<BluesKaj> ParkerR, , now  , try to use letters that aren't other context commands ... that will restrict command to one operation, now ls will only do'/bin/ls -a
<ParkerR> well I like it like that
<JimXL> geekbri try this export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<ParkerR> I kknow I can set it to something different
<ParkerR> *know
<BluesKaj> ParkerR, ok it's your alias
<ParkerR> JimmyJ, thanks for the aliases reminder. Had some custom ones before and I forgot about them
<JimXL> BluesKaj no such luck.  after the alias ls -l gives a full listing.
<ParkerR> In natty is .rclocal still the startup script?
<photon> is there a way to control the fan speed of your ATI graphics card when using standard pre-installed drivers in 10.04.1 LTS?
<JimXL> BluesKaj:  including the hidden files.
<BluesKaj> JimXL, yeah it would
<Pinchiukas> Anybody can help me set up Huawei E367 in Ubuntu 11.04?
<geekbri> JimXL: that seems to have fixed it! will that persist when i log out and in again?
<pac1> ./configure; make; make install  doesn't seem to work (there are no confugure files at the top levels of the sources.
<JimXL> Maybe not.
<geekbri> JimXL: any clue how to force it to set that for all new accounts that get created?
<JimXL> LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<BluesKaj> pac1, sudo make install might work
<ray24> I haven't had a ubuntu problem in 6 months. why is that
<JimXL> Add that line to /etc/default/locale
<ParkerR> pac1, maybe there is an autogen.sh
<JimXL> geekbri OK?
<geekbri> JimXL: trying it now :)
<lawltoad> any body here use a lenovo y470? Mine breaks in tons of little ways, and was wondering if its common for the machine
<eden6000> @Pinchiukas: see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/776959
<ParkerR> pac1, oh I read that wrong. Nvm
<geekbri> JimXL: that fixed it, i can't imagine what would have caused this error in the firsrt place though
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776959 in usb-modeswitch-data (Ubuntu) "huawei e367 does not work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lawltoad> also, anyone know the process for the unity bar at the top?
<pac1> no autogen
<JimXL> geekbri no idea.
<geekbri> JimXL: It was after a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade so I wonder if whatever package it was did it
<Drake|> hello my ubuntu server just blocked all connections.. on all ports.. anything i can do?:p
<JimXL> geekbri might have.
<ParkerR> Drake|, why must you stick your tounge out at us? XD
<Drake|> cos its a warm day ParkerR
<JimXL> pac1 try autoconf
<ParkerR> Hehe
<Drake|> Don't understand what happend. I lost connection to my ts server.. webserver.. and even ssh internaly.. now i cant connect again.. I get connection refused..
<ChesterX> hi, i am running ubuntu with the standart gnome desktop, i would like to know if i can install other desktop environments (KDE, and alike) over the already existing one (so i can choose on the loggin page which one i want to use)?
<photon2> is there a way to control the fan speed of your ATI graphics card when using standard pre-installed drivers in 10.04.1 LTS?
<ParkerR> Drake|, did you try ssh root@localhost ?
<aeon-ltd> ChesterX: yes that's the default behaviour
<JimXL> ChesterX that used to work
<aeon-ltd> ChesterX: when you isntall DEs just install then log out change session log back in
<ParkerR> Works in Fedora XD
<JimXL> Unity has broken almost everything I ever knew
<JimXL> pac1 Working?
<Pici> ParkerR: root doesn't have a password by default in Ubuntu, so that will not work unless you've setup ssh keys.
<ChesterX> aeon-ltd & JimXL, can I find them in the ubuntu software center or do I have to download them from the respective project pages?
<JimXL> Use the software center.
<ParkerR> Pici, True but he might have
<mrfoobar> is there a linux alternative for windows fixmbr and fixboot?
<ParkerR> Wb Drake|
<brittany> new to this type of thing but trying to learn.. how can i rewrite a program?
<Drake|> ty.- hmm something happend.. :p
<JimXL> mrfoobar learn about grub2 http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Drake|> Is there some sort of block mode on ubuntu server?
<JimXL> Drake| firewall perhaps.
<JimXL> Are you sure the server didn't just die.
<Drake|> yeah just thought of that im testing atm
<Drake|> yes my server is alive. I have access to it manually
<JimXL> OK well turn the firewall off.
<Drake|> JimXL: nope its innactive
<alsuna> brittany: rewriting usually means you write something again that already exists in some form. Eg for a different platform, or in a different language. What do you need to do that for?
<JimXL> Nothing else I know of.  ARe the services running?  Wait what about selinux?
<mrfoobar> so there is no linux alternative for fixboot and fixmbr?
<TheRedOctober> Hi all. I need to figure out how to install something like sendmail to work as an smtp relay, but I cannot find jack for decent human-readable documentation
<Pinchiukas> eden6000: doesn't work for me.
<JimXL> mrfoobar yes the grub commands will let you rewrite the mbr and set boot options.
<ParkerR> Drake|, maybe loose cable? Always a possibility
<JimXL> There isn't an exact match, but you can do the same thing.
<carbon357> does anyone know how to open a windows registry file in linux.  For editing.
<llutz> TheRedOctober: i'd suggest using postfix, not sendmail http://www.postfix.org/SMTPD_ACCESS_README.html
<mrfoobar> and grub2 can work off a ntfs partition?
<eden6000> sorry, thought you hadn't seen it...
<JimXL> mrfoobar not really
<mrfoobar> not really?
<Pinchiukas> Holy crap! It worked!
<Pinchiukas> How do I make this thing permanent?
<JimXL> It's a linux command  If you want to screw with ntfs partions use windows.
<eden6000> ;-)
<TheRedOctober> llutz: roger, that'll do the job.  thanks.
<n-iCe> Anyone knows how can I watch a video streaming in a ssh server in a tty or terminal?
<ParkerR> Pinchiukas, what did you fix?
<mrfoobar> what does a linux command have to do with grub2 loading boot files of ntfs filesystem?
<JimXL> not a thing.
<mrfoobar> yeah
<jack^_> TheRedOctober: i have it setup in rhel. not sure the difference but there was only 1 configuration change need
<JimXL> you use grub commands to install linux and add a windows partition to the boot menu.
<w0ls0n> http://freebsdrocks.net << IS THE BEST OS EVAR!
<mrfoobar> yeah but what if all you have is a NTFS partition
<jack^_> # cat /etc/mail/sendmail.mc | grep HOST
<jack^_> define(`SMART_HOST', `[smtp-server.nc.rr.com]')dnl
<JimXL> Then run windows.
<jack^_> TheRedOctober: ^
<mrfoobar> i presume grub2 can get the stage2 from ntfs
<mrfoobar> since u recommended it
<JimXL> I don't know if grub2 can read ntfs at the time it needs to get stage2.
<Pinchiukas> ParkerR: no idea. Just worked this time for some reason.
<mrfoobar> then why did you recommend it as a replacemtn for fixmbr and fixboot
<telxt> i have a ubuntu 11.04 running, which uses 200gb of my hdd, the rest of the hdd is used by other OS's. Now i want to add a new partition to ubuntu e.g /opt/vmware, is there any guide for this?
<JimXL> Why don't you run parted, compress the ntfs partition and create a linux partition.
<figure002> does anyone know how to start a Wine game in a separate xserver? The usual xinit doesn't work with games that start with Wine.
<MrNthDegree> telxt, go grab gparted, it's a graphical tool that makes life easy
<Pinchiukas> How can I eliminate the need for the modprobe command?
<JimXL> When someone asks on a Linux channel I assume they want equivalent commands to run on linux.
<carbon357> telxt : put in another hd
<carbon357> ;)
<telxt> got 800gb left on this one :>
<JimXL> mrfoobar for instance, if you asked if there is a replacement for dir is
<JimXL> id suggest ls
<love4linux> hello everyone...  I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with two hdds (win7 and linux) and I need help... with whom may I speak about it?
<JimXL> Just ask.
<love4linux> okays...
<eden6000> @ Pinchiukas: sudo gedit /etc/modules.conf  and put the name of the module at the end
<telxt> MrNthDegree, could i allocate my ntfs file system with gparted and make it ext4?
<carbon357> telxt : ahh   use gparted on a live cd.  Be careful though.  I've had issues moving around some ntfs partitions.  Make sure they are full defraged and do a chkdsk on it
<love4linux> emm I have a laptop with win7 and fc15 and I want to completely erase fc15 and install ubuntu.
<marsfligth> Compiz is a default package for ubuntu?
<JimXL> telxt and back up any critical data
<maco> marsfligth: yes
<MrNthDegree> telxt, it'll let you resize partitions, and if you're not already using 4 primary partitions, you can make an extended partition which can contain many partitions inside it
<carbon357> marsflight : not sure is the base components are default but you need a few other programs to get the full benefit
<MrNthDegree> telxt, but make sure you back up first, resizing is always risky
<figure002> love4linux: you can overwrite Fedora with Ubuntu; select the Fedora partition to install to upon installation
<love4linux> I can't find an option for automatically partitioning my linux drive
<marsfligth> maco: how to disable it or reduce the sucking
<JimXL> love4linux do manual install
<carbon357> mrnthdegree : fo sho
<maco> marsfligth: metacity --replace    ?
<JimXL> love4linux:  don't do automatic.
<love4linux> JimXL is there a tutorial about that?
<MrNthDegree> automatic sucks, make a /, /tmp, swap  and /home
<MrNthDegree> and that covers most use cases on the desktop
<carbon357> mrsflight : get a better video card  lol ;)
<JimXL> love4linux: I don't know of one, but it's pretty simple.
<telxt> kk thanks all
<figure002> JimXL: why manual, if i may ask?
<JimXL> love4linux: auto modes don't quite cover your specific needs.
<marsfligth> maco: thanks, i hope that w/o compiz i rescue some power
<JimXL> love4linux: When you go into manual it lets you select what partition to reformat and where to put Ubunutu.
<love4linux> yeah i know, although for such a great distro it should have an automatic partitioning
<JimXL> love4linux: It does.
<love4linux> i mean, opensuse and fedora (which I used) have
<telxt> another question: i didnt used linux for 2 years. back then it was possible to encrypt partitions while installing Ubuntu/Debian, i didnt see this option in 11.04.
<JimXL> love4linux: but it doesn't cover all possible options automatically
<Pinchiukas> eden6000: along with the parameters?
<love4linux> JimXL: so, should I choose the option 'something else'
<telxt> did this change came along with ext4?
<acicula> telxt: full disk encryption is supported only by the alternate installer
<manylulus> I need help!
<JimXL> love4linux: it's really not that hard.  Juist a few mouse clicks.  I don't remember s something else.
<acicula> !help | manylulus
<ubottu> manylulus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<love4linux> JimXL: can you guide me through? dont worry I am not a newbie with linux : )
<JimXL> http://www.basicconfig.com/ubuntu_desktop_manual_partition_guide
<The> I AM a newbie :P
<JimXL> Try that first.
<manylulus> Sorry...  How do you move to a network volume in terminal?
<eden6000> Pinchiukas: I don't know, I'm not so expert....try with the parameters and reboot...if it doesn't work remove it...
<manylulus> using cd command i mean
<MrNthDegree> telxt, encrypting entire partitions should be avoided, it's in 90% of cases unnecessary
<love4linux> JimXL: okays I will have a look now
<JimXL> Is the volume mounted?
<love4linux> thanks
<JimXL> Sure.
<MrNthDegree> telxt, with exception to swap and /tmp which can do with random keys/reformat on boot
<manylulus> does it have to be mounted in terminal?
<JimXL> manylulus Are you running NFS?
<manylulus> I can see it in GUI
<TheCyph3r> Is there a way to control laptop battery settings? (ex: battery saver, high perf, etc.) ?
<faLUCE> Hi, I'm searching for a text editor (or something similar) which allows me to compose sentences by defined rules. For example: it allows only words "one" "two" "three" and if I type "one" then I must type "two". it has to be simpler than emacs... any idea?
<JimXL> manylulus from the command line, do a "mount"
<eden6000> but, Pinchiukas, did you try the fix Didier Raboud proposes?
<manylulus> nfs, I think I did something with that
<JimXL> Look for the volume.  Then cd to where it got mounted.
<telxt> MrNthDegree, hm kk, so its not possible to encrypt everything except /boot?
<manylulus> mount (name of the volume)?
<JimXL> no
<JimXL> just mount it will list all mounted volumes
<TheCyph3r> Is there a way to control laptop battery settings? (ex: battery saver, high perf, etc.) ?
<MrNthDegree> telxt, it is technically, but it's stupid to
<JimXL> just "mount", it will list all mounted volumes
<MrNthDegree> telxt, one gains no benefit from it because most of the data in /usr /var etc. it all OS data and is not private, nor gains any integrity from encryption
<manylulus> I don't see it on the list
<manylulus> I guess it's not mounted....
<telxt> MrNthDegree, k thanks alot.
<MrNthDegree> telxt, /home, /tmp and swap are the only things that really need encryption and /home/* is handled OOTB in the best way going
<JimXL> It has to be if you see it in a gui.  What gui?  Nautilus?
<carbon357> thecyph3r : right click top tool bar . select add to panel.  add cpu freq scalling monitor.
<manylulus> Oh Jim, I'm sorry I'm not sure what is, I'm using ubuntu 11.4
<JimXL> Did you click "places" to bring it up?
<manylulus> no
<JimXL> How?
<manylulus> I clicked "Network" and went in
<JimXL> Oh.
<manylulus> that's not good, huh?
<intlkleinblue> hello, I'm on this emoji-domain website: http://xn--ls8h.la/
<JimXL> I'm not sure what Network goes to.
<intlkleinblue> and the emoji text is not showing up
<intlkleinblue> just a rotating rectangel
<intlkleinblue> what font am i missing?
<TheCyph3r> carbon357: thanks a lot!
<manylulus> so what should I do?
<acicula> telxt: did you have a specific reason for wanting to use fde or just curious?
<JimXL> ARe you trying to get to a windows volume?
<carbon357> thecyph3r : no prob
<manylulus> it's a NAS
<SATAv2> can someone help me install the visual c++ runtime library
<SATAv2> with wine/winetricks
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, no clue
<JimXL> Hm, So are now looking at the files in the file manager?
<ParkerR> SATAv2, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5766
<intlkleinblue> SATAv2: just search visual c++ in synaptic and download the libvdk2-2c2 and doc
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, I don/t think so
<ParkerR> *don't
<telxt> acicula, got a notebook with some sensible data, for example many ftp accesses for my work
<manylulus> it looks like it's going through windows thing
<intlkleinblue> delegate ParkerR to help you SATAv2, he knows what he's talking about
<manylulus> otherwise, it's 192.168.1.5
<JimXL> I suspect you won't be able to do it from a terminal window
<SATAv2> howd i do that
<SATAv2> :/
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, he want's it running in WINE
<Guest11098> using the command line how do i get teh temperature of my cpu
<llutz> Guest11098: "sensors"  if lm-sensors is installed
<bobweaver> why does ubiquity keep skipping username and password part
<ParkerR> SATAv2, I'm looking
<SATAv2> thanks ParkerR
<ParkerR> SATAv2, maybe try Playonlinux
<SATAv2> its for a math program they dont have it
<ParkerR> Who doesn't have it?
<SATAv2> playonlinux
<ParkerR> Oh
<ParkerR> Hmm
<th0r> SATAv2: have you downloaded the run time library?
<carbon357> guest11098 : sudo sensors-detect
<telxt> acicula, and iam feeling more comfortably ofc:)
<SATAv2> yes ive tried but it didnt work
<love4linux> JimXL: just to make sure, I have 4GB RAM, so I should use 1024 MB?
<love4linux> for the swap
<intlkleinblue> hmm, the emoji is supposed to look like this apparently and works in iOS and Snow Leapord: http://i.imgur.com/owBxH.jpg
<ParkerR> Ehh swap shouldnt need to be that high
<acicula> telxt: well the ubuntu installer provides encrypting your user data as an option at the start
<acicula> when you run the installer i mean
<telxt> hmm
<JimXL> love4linux you might not need any
<ParkerR> I have 4gb and I made a 512mb swap
<caddoo> how could i find the route of this issue, had FF open, and VLC playing a movie, suddenly my computer started getting slower and slower
<telxt> i did that on 9.04 and 8.04
<caddoo> until mouse barely moved
<telxt> but didnt saw that open on 11.04
<telxt> option*
<ParkerR> Swap is more useful when you have less amounts of RAM
<love4linux> hmmm... so swap comes in, when exactly? when I am using all my RAM?
<acicula> telxt: should be there as a toggle
<th0r> ParkerR: general rule is to use about 1.5 times ram for swap
<ParkerR> Waah
<ParkerR> Why would you do that?
<tomodachi> i want to add a custom module to be loaded by grub. But im uncertain where to put it?
<SATAv2> it doesnt even install
<ParkerR> so 6gb swap
<JimXL> love4linux Go ahead.  Well, not many people run out of 4G  of ram  Do you do a lot of stuff that needs loads of RAM?
<ParkerR> Nono
<love4linux> i think the rule is twice your RAM
<telxt> acicula, hmm then i must be blind, i actually looked for it when i was installing
<llutz> it might have been a rule, when 128/256MB were normal
<ParkerR> Yeah
<ParkerR> But 4g you really don't need a lot of swap
<JimXL> love4linux llutz is right.
<acicula> telxt: pretty sure its still there as an option when you create the user
<th0r> ParkerR: if you have a lot of ram (more than 2GB) then swap isn't normally needed unless you do things like video editing
<ParkerR> My point
<ParkerR> :)
<love4linux> emm... not really. I don't use any heavy multimedia software
<JimXL> so no swap is fine
<llutz> swap>=RAM  is only needed if you plan to use hibernation
<tomodachi> love4linux: if you have a laptop take as much swap as you have ram. Since you would like to suspend/hibernate then it needs to store your ram on disk. If not i would go for half
<telxt> acicula, y next time :D
<nrao> Hi I am trying to install MFC-7460DN printer. Its in network mode, ubuntu sees the printer and installs it, but can not print to it
<intlkleinblue> GAAH, i find the ibus-table-emoji package, but it's only for Maverick and higher...i'm on 10.04 :(
<SATAv2> i still need help D;
<nrao> I mean test page does not appear at the printer
<carbon357> llutz : or if you have a tiny amount of ram
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, htta'll work
<acicula> if you want to suspend to disk, and you have a high amount of memory in use when you suspend you will need that amount of swapspace to suspend to or suspending will fail.
<ParkerR> *that will
<truepurple> In a thread, someone told me to "make it executable (+x)", what does this mean?
 * vlt has 16 GB of RAM and sometimes the machine swaps (swap size 4G)
<love4linux> tomodachi i think you right
<acicula> yeah a little swap space is not a bad idea
<llutz> carbon357: nope, if you need to use swap on regular base, you won't have much fun with your computer
<JimXL> love4linux: are you creating a swap partition or just using an existing one.
<love4linux> tomodachi probably your right
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, you can use the maverick package on 10.04
<love4linux> JimXL I am creating a new one right now
<BluesKaj> swaps are occasionlly useful ...they get put to use with ffmpeg , dd , and k9copy , so what's a few gigs that can help make video work smoother
<JimXL> OK 1 or 2 GB.
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, it won't hurt anything
<bobweaver> Ubuntu wont let me change my username and password in install what is going on here
<bobweaver> just skipps that part
<bobweaver> just skips that part *
<JimXL> I'm running 2GB memory w 1GB swap.
<intlkleinblue> ParkerR: but when I try sudo apt-get install'ing the package, it says no package found
<alsuna> truepurple: allow the system to execute the code within the file
<telxt> acicula, i probably looked for it while i was configuring the partitions and didnt think about it afterwards :<
<marsfligth> I activated 'bash completion' in '/etc', now which new functions are available? In more does exist a sort of 'keyboard shortcuts manual' specific for Ubuntu default shell with completion active?
<manylulus> So, Jim, there's no way for me to mount a network volume?
<truepurple> alsuna: but what does "(+x)" mean?
<carbon357> llutz : true but the original idea of the swap file was for when there was not enough ram in the system so i've come to believe.  Its from way back now a days
<nrao> Anyone using brother - mfc7460dn printer? Can not print to it.
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ibus-table-emoji
<JimXL> manylulus if it's a windows thing, then I suspect not.
<BluesKaj> bobweaver,skips  what part ?
<alsuna> it means to add (+) execution (x) rights
<ParkerR> Download the .deb from there
<bobweaver> username and password part
<Xenplex> +x means you can execute the file
<intlkleinblue> gotcha
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: username and password part
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/i/ibus-table-code/ibus-table-emoji_1.2.0.20100305-1_all.deb
<BluesKaj> during the install? bobweaver
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: Yes
<truepurple> alsuna: And this is done in properties, permissions, right?
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: something is wrong with ubiquity
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: I think
<manylulus> JimXL the NAS itself run on Linux
<alsuna> truepurple: nope, this is done on the commandline
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, so it was greyed out , or wouldn'r acccept your keystrokes or ?
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: just goes from keyboard to install
<truepurple> alsuna: So what is the make executable in properties > permissions about then? Is that something separate?
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: I tryed to remove ubiquity and reinstall but then it wont launch
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, really? Just a rotating poop
<intlkleinblue> haha, yep. from Panic Co
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: even tried to compile it my self
<intlkleinblue> i'm not seeing it in chrome, but lemme try firefox
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, better burn another image , sounds borked
<love4linux> JimXL: I am about to create the '/' directory. my hdd is 250GB. what size you think is best? between 30-50Gb is ok?
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, try rebooting. I'm not even sure that is the package you wanted
<alsuna> truepurple: i believe that is the same.
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: have checked md5sum also
<bobweaver> all looks good
<JimXL> love4linux Sure unless you think you'll need more.
<truepurple> alsuna: So what is the command way to make a file executable?
<rocket16> Hey guys, does gm-notify work on ubuntu 11.04? Apparently, I can't get it working (I use the classic gnome btw)
<jakemp> I'm not getting usable wireless connectivity with my Lenovo T420 with realtec, and I haven't found an solution to this on the forums.
<intlkleinblue> ParkerR: yeah, in FF there is no rotating, just a static rectangle with 💩
<intlkleinblue> those numbers
<ParkerR> Yeah Firefox doesn't have that support to begin with
<intlkleinblue> heh. i think that package was only for emoji imput perhaps
<acicula> jakemp: have you updated ubuntu yet?
<intlkleinblue> *input
<acicula> jakemp: i mean installed the updates
<ParkerR> Firefox cannot do the text transformations
<alsuna> truepurple: going through the gui as you just described does the same. On the commandline you type chmod +x file
<jakemp> Yes, I've tried 11.04 most recent and the 11.10 Alpha
<rocket16> truepurple: "chmod +x filename.extension"
<rocket16> truepurple: Without quotes, obviously
<acicula> jakemp: no, i mean did you install updates during installation and/or did you run update-manager afterwardsw
<jakemp> during
<love4linux> JimXL: i don't really mess with my root directory..but I need space for my /home.. If I use 30GB, is there a possibility of exceeding this size? without me adding anything in the '/'?
<jakemp> and then again after
<jakemp> it's been a while since the install.
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, did you start the install , if you chose install ubuntu it goess directly to the install procedure afaik, ubiquity will then start
<bobweaver> BluesKaj: both
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, doesn't look like you can do emoji in Ubuntu
<acicula> jakemp: so updated using using a network cable?
<JimXL> love4linux I don't think that's a problem with any reasonable use of the OS
<jakemp> Yes.
<truepurple> rocket16: First I'd have to navigate to the directory in question holding the file, right? Unless I chained it with a path somehow?
<jakemp> And been using it since.
<jakemp> Also, the wireless works on Windows, and there are other people on the forums with this problem
<acicula> jakemp: does Addtional drivers list  driver for your wireless card?
<jakemp> Yes
<rocket16> truepurple: Yeah, right. Use cd for that
<JimXL> love4linux give it 50 and use 150 for home.  If need be you can use the other 50 at a later date for something else.
<love4linux> JimXL: okays..30GB it is then..going for the next step
<acicula> jakemp: do you have a specific type/model name?
<rocket16> !gm-notify
<truepurple> rocket16: Can I do things like that without changing my directory location in terminal?
<acicula> jakemp: did you activate that driver and/or does it list the driver as active?
<love4linux> JimXL: okays.. i ll do it 50
<slayton> hi all! I'm trying to compile an gtkglext example file under ubuntu 10.10 and I think I have the right dev packages installed but I keep getting errors saying that gtk/gtkgl.h can't be found....
<slayton> errr....
<alsuna> truepurple: yes, just give it the full path of the file
<nero> hey
<alsuna> truepurple: like chomd +x full/path/to/the/file
<nero> new to ubunutu.. any1 know how to install tp-link stikc?
<truepurple> OK, thankyou all
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, ubiquity doesn't ask for the username and pw imediately, it does a bunchof hw file checking etc first
<intlkleinblue> ParkerR: isn't emoji not even part of unicode standard?
<intlkleinblue> is that why?
<ParkerR> intlkleinblue, nope
<ParkerR> Yep
<makara> hi. On Natty trying to create program launcher. From terminal I navigate to "/home/makara/Programs/Morinus" and type "./morinus.sh". What to put in command line of application launcher?
<ihsw> can i monitor the temperature of my cpu using htop
<nero> anyone that have time to help me with some stuff+
<nero> +
<ParkerR> nero, whats up
<alsuna> makara: try bash /home/makara/Programs/Morinus/morinus.sh
<nero> Tryin to install my tp-link to this computer with ubuntu. but dont find the drivers for it
<intlkleinblue> alright thanks ParkerR, 'appreciated!
<carbon357> oh goodness tp-link    blah
<carbon357> lol
<nero> carbon357: Haha yeah i know :P got it from a friend..
<carbon357> nero: lol
<sadmicrowave> anyone know the location of the harddrive icon?
<nero> f
<nero>  z
<nero> <z
<nero>  
<FloodBot1> nero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  I am sorta failing miserably here.  I need to configure a MUA to send emails from command line...suggestions and or guides?
<Senix> how do i change my default apps in ubuntu 11.04?
<jakemp> Sorry, my computer crashed
<nero> carbon357: So any idea?
<ParkerR> TheRedOctober, what email provider?
<jakemp> There are no drivers listed in the proprietary drivers list
<TheRedOctober> ParkerR: it is an authenticated smtp server, not sure which I am using yet (whether google apps or isp)
<makara> alsuna Something flicks and then disappears. Contents of morinus.sh here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649437/
<jakemp> but lspci give me: 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01
<ParkerR> TheRedOctober, so gmail?
<TheRedOctober> ParkerR: yes.
<kajakajo> My ethernet card has not been autoconfigured in ubuntu, or even recognized I think. I'm running 10.04. Where do I start?
<alsuna> makara: tick the option to open in terminal. does that work?
<kajakajo> (Wifi is fine)
<ParkerR> TheRedOctober, http://lifehacker.com/5574557/how-to-use-the-fast-and-powerful-mutt-email-client-with-gmail
<carbon357> nero : a quick google looks like there might be a driver but you have to compile it.  it could be tricky
<JimXL> kajakajo ifconfig -a show it up?
<ParkerR> TheRedOctober, all you need to get it set up
<kajakajo> JimXL, no
<kajakajo> JimXL, just lo and wlan
<alsuna> makara: or you just do a direct: python /home/makara/Programs/Morinus/morinus.py
<JimXL> OK lspci | grep ethernet
<carbon357> nero: I for go the head aches and get a real card
<carbon357> nero : i'd ;)
<kajakajo> JimXL, did those. Also doesn't show it up.
<pwork> Hello, I've a strange problem getting mysql running fine on ubuntu : if I run "sudo -u mysql mysqld" in a terminal, I can "mysql -u root" flawlessly in another. But when I run "sudo start mysql" instead of the mysqld command, I get no output at all and process ends. Nothing in /var/log/mysql/err.log, nothing in /var/log/syslog. I don't know why, but even with a purge and install, mysql doesn't start as a boot service. I expected getting
<pwork>  brackets output, like "[Ok]" or "[Failed]"
<JimXL> So the hardware isn't even being found.
<TheRedOctober> ParkerR: thx for the help
<ParkerR> Np
<love4linux> JimXL: i have almost 200GB free space left and three directories to create, namely, /home, /usr/local and /var. In the how-to you gave me it does nt tell anything about the size of /usr/local or /var and the /var directories holds or the logs, right?
<makara> alsuna first solution didn't work. 2nd works. Thank you
<kajakajo> JimXL, right. It's a netbook, Acer Aspire One, AOD255
<alsuna> makara: you're welcome
<ParkerR> TheRedOctober, that's what I use when I just want to check it quickly
<JimXL> kajakajo boot a 11.04 live disk and see if it finds the card.
<edbian> love4linux: /var holds all files that vary in size regularly.  The log files included
<love4linux> edbian, what size would you recommend?
<JimXL> love4linux: I only have two partitions, / and /home  I let /usr/local /var and all the other stay on the root part.
<edbian> love4linux: No idea.  My /var is under 1Gb though
<edbian> It's like ~300Mb
<kajakajo> JimXL, that will require downloading 11.04, several hundred megabytes--I can start doing that, but is there a more efficient way to do this?
<love4linux> JimXL: hmm so if i dont create it manually now, the OS will do it for me afterwards?
<JimXL> love4linux: you've got 50 Gb, that's enough
<pwork> I wonder if the upstart job mechanism is not broken on my install : any clue to check this ?
<TheRedOctober> ParkerR: I use mutt as well, just looking to set up a very small box to send emails on condition...figured there was some other way to do it (there is), but I can't figure out a down and dirty MUA to use...
<JimXL> love4linux it will work fine.
<TheRedOctober> or at least how to configure it
<love4linux> JimXL: okays.. continuing with the partitioning
<JimXL> kajakajo I don't know of a way to get it recognized.  If lspci doesn't find it, then you're lost.
<ParkerR> TheRedOctober, yeah that .muttrc is the easiest way from what I have heard. I heard horrific stories od getting mutt set up
<ParkerR> *of
<jca> hi
<JimXL> kajakajo have you done a apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade lately?
<ParkerR> Hello
<JimXL> A newer kernel might just find it.
<LA9KSA> Hi, I'm trying to get a dual screen setup working on Natty. I'm running on a nVidia 8800GTS with the nVidia X Server running. I'm pretty fresh to messing around with X and hasn't really gotten my head around how it works yet. I think that what I want to setup is "Separate X screens" with Xinerama. When I try to enable Xinerama, the bootup of X fails. My current xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/sVMgAyp2
<jca> kill all humans
<nero> carbon357: hmm okey.. :(
<edbian> jca: bender?
<kajakajo> JimXL, no, will do that now.
<mouse> ok i did a sudo apt-get (install-application) how do i uninstall? i forget
<Northernen> Is it possible to test one's xorg.conf without having to reboot?
<jca> bite my shiny metal
<JimXL> Just on the off chance that  a newer kernel might find the board.  How new is the laptop?
<jca> edbian, :)
<LA9KSA> mouse: sudo apt-get remove x?
<RocketLauncher> I have irssi on gnome terminal but when i get highlighted or a message or kicked the panel doesn't flash or anything. whhat do i do
<nero> carbon357: but its a pretty old packard bell, think i can take my wireless card from my compaq? :p
<ParkerR> mouse, just apt-get uninstall package
<alsuna> mouse: sudo apt-get remove (app)
<ParkerR> Oh remove
<love4linux> JimXL: now its the tricky part... the windows 7 is installed on /dev/sda and ubuntu on /dev/sdb.. where should I put the bootloader? sda,sda1,sda2 or sdb,sdb2,sdb3?
<mouse> LA9KSA: thank you
<LA9KSA> np
<edbian> love4linux: the boot loader is installed to a hdd not a partition (i.e. /dev/sda   or /dev/sdb)
<Northernen> Is it possible to test one's xorg.conf without having to reboot?
<love4linux> edbian: okays.. so, on which one? the sda (win7) or sdb(ubuntu)?
<maco> Northernen: sudo service gdm restart?
<tensorpudding> Northernen: reboot no, but you have to logout and restart gdm
<JimXL> love4linux does it give you a suggestion?
<edbian> love4linux: It doesn't matter :)
<si4re> help
<Northernen> maco, cheers, will try.
<edbian> love4linux: Which one do you want to tell your bios to boot
<love4linux> edbian: emm.. by default it point at the /dev/sda which is the windows7
<JimXL> agreed
<edbian> love4linux: then put it there or you have to change the bios
<edbian> love4linux: How are are you installing grub?
<love4linux> i am asking this because i had problems with fedora and grub
<love4linux> opensuse had this automatically done with no errors at all
<nit-wit> fedora is grub-legacy
<edbian> love4linux: I am very certain I can get grub working for you :)
<love4linux> : )
<love4linux> okay so I will continue with the sda
<al_nz1> how do I add a user to have write permission to a dir?
<JimXL> Fortunately grub is not rocket science.
<edbian> love4linux: great
<nit-wit> love4linux, generally grub2 is best in the mbr of the HD where the OS is installed. It may not work in sda
<JimXL> al_nz1 a directory that the user does not own?
<TheCyph3r> Hypothetical question...I have a windows/ubuntu dualboot, and want to replace the Ubuntu with Backtrack. How can I do that w/o losing the GRUB and havin to install the MBI ?
<love4linux> JimXL: no its not but i had to start changing hd0,1, hd1,1 and so on until i hit on the correct configuration
<TheCyph3r> MBR**
<JimXL> love4linux right.
<nit-wit> TheCyph3r, backtrack is grub-legacy or was
<nit-wit> TheCyph3r, do you have the latest release?
<TheCyph3r> nit-wit: of backtrack? Yes, backtrack 5
<edbian> TheCyph3r: most likely the backtrack installer will install grub again.  The grub installed now will probably not be configured correctly to run backtrack.
<edbian> TheCyph3r: backtrack is offtopic here though :P
<ihsw> can i monitor the temperature of my cpu using htop
<TheCyph3r> edbian: lol sorry, I just figured that since it's a derivative of Ubuntu, I might be able to get a little feedback
<edbian> TheCyph3r: you got all you're gonna get I think :)
<carbon357> thecypher : not %100 but you should just be able to run the installer for backtrack, over right the ubuntu partition and it "should" reinstall grub and automaticly add the windows partition to the boot options
<nit-wit> the latest backtrack is grub2
<jca> sudo godnight
<TheCyph3r> okay, thanks all :)
<carbon357> lol
<acicula> TheCyph3r: the trick to adding another os without messing with your current bootloader is to, surprise, not install it over your current bootloader. what you can do is just put the bootloader for the new os on the os's own partition instead of the mbr
<TheCyph3r> acicula: that makes sense. so essentially, it would be a triple-boot until I remove whatever other OS I want to get rid of?
<al_nz1> JimXL: yes
<Jordan_U> acicula: TheCyph3r: Leaving Ubuntu's grub in the mbr, but wiping out your Ubuntu partition (which contains 75% of grub's files), would simply leave you with a non-booting system.
<acicula> TheCyph3r: yeah, depending on the os you are adding you can also use the existing grub bootloader to boot a kernel directly
<JustSighDudes> Can a boot drive be replaced? I have an SSD arriving later in the week but I don't have the patience to wait for it. I want to start my build.
<edbian> JustSighDudes: sure
<edbian> JustSighDudes: You can install grub on any hdd you want!
<acicula> Jordan_U: correct, but i thought he was adding?
<JustSighDudes> edbian: I meant /boot
<edbian> JustSighDudes: I think it would be hard to regenerate from scratch.
<JimXL> al_nz1 add the user to the group of the directory.
<al_nz1> JimXL: sorry user does own it but wants to give another user write perms
<acicula> if hes overwriting a current ubuntu partition that contains /boot then that will break the loader
<Jordan_U> acicula: 13:27 < TheCyph3r> Hypothetical question...I have a windows/ubuntu dualboot, and want to replace the Ubuntu with Backtrack.
<TheCyph3r> jordan_u: I think that's what happened the other day to me. I tried changing from fedora to ubuntu, while dualbooted with vista, but i couldnt boot anything
<al_nz1> JimXL: how?
<acicula> Jordan_U: ah, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> acicula: You're welcome :)
<JimXL> sudo vi /etc/group
<JimXL> Find the group belonging to the directory and add the user to it
<ParkerR> edbian, is your name a typo or was that intentional? XD
<edbian> ParkerR: My name is Ed.  My disto is Debian.  My nick is edbian
<ParkerR> Ahh I see
<JustSighDudes> Anyone know how I can get google to include the / in /boot in the search?
<MysteriousMan> hi any one know gtkmm here?
<JustSighDudes> edbian: Wouldn't it be edian?
<ParkerR> edbian, very cool :)
<edbian> JustSighDudes: NO
<edbian> ParkerR: thanks :)
<ObrienDave> JustSighDudes: enclose in quotes
<JimXL> al_nz1: I assume you know vi, otherwise use gedit or kate or whatver you're familiar with.
<ParkerR> edbian, a creative nick for once :D
<al_nz1> JimXL: yeah. I use nano
<al_nz1> but what I want to do is write a logfile to /root
<th0r> edbian: a little dyslexia hurt never anyone
<edbian> ParkerR: I started with the nick 'Guest 82749'  but people always were taking it
<edbian> th0r: :)
<ParkerR> Hehe
<JustSighDudes> edbian: What about reinstalling the system with the SSD arrives but only formatting /boot while maintaing the other mount points?
<al_nz1> I can run the program that creates the logfile as root, so i have user user_program to call it
<JimXL> al_nz1: by what user?
<Mandrake> next week a whole new release of Mandrake Linux will be available
<joki> Can someone help me get cairo-lua to work?
<edbian> JustSighDudes: Well the installer would insist on / and it would write stuff into / like crazy.  Formatting or not.
<MysteriousMan> Question: hi any one know gtkmm here?
<edbian> JustSighDudes: Why do you want a separate /boot anyway?
<JimXL> al_nz1: it'll look something like this root:x:0:guest
<ParkerR> Hehe found a 32mb flash drive laying around. Just put chntpw on it
<al_nz1> JimXL: what I am getting at, is I dont want to give this user full root permissions, I just want the user to have write perms on the /root directory
<edbian> JustSighDudes: Just install normally to the HDD you have.  When the new hdd comes.  dd everything to it (or just move grub)
<edbian> JustSighDudes: I don't really know what the goal is
<JustSighDudes> edbian: The other three drives are (going to be) in RAID5.
<edbian> JustSighDudes: cool
<JimXL> al_nz1: you're not giving it full root access just access to the root group.
<joki> Can someone help me get cairo-lua to work?
<JimXL> al_nz1: and unless you have group write access on things, which you shouldn't, you are safe.
<ParkerR> Hmm there any decent distros less that 32mb? I know DSL is 50
<MysteriousMan> tinnycore 12 mb
<edbian> MysteriousMan: whoa
<love4linux> everything is done with the installation... i am restarting now... fingers crossed...thanks for the help
<joki> Can someone help me get cairo-lua to work?
<edbian> love4linux: sure
<MysteriousMan> http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/welcome.html tinnycore 10 mb !!!!
<al_nz1> still get perms error when app tries to write logfile to /root/
<jakemp> Is there some way to profile my startup to see what is taking the most time?
<JimXL> al_nz1: When you have done that then sudo touch /root/logfile.log
<maco> jakemp: bootchart
<jakemp> ty
<rhin0> anyone know how to chmod a   file to minimise access
<TheCyph3r> how do I pm?
<JimXL> and sudo chmod 660 /root/logfile.log
<ParkerR> MysteriousMan, already downloaded it :P
<ObrienDave> joki: be patient, someone will help you eventually
<JimXL> al_nz1:  and sudo chmod 660 /root/logfile.log
<edbian> rhin0: Minimize?  chmod 000
<rhin0> was thinking yes thats it
<joki> ObrienDave: Hopefully
<al_nz1> JimXL: make logfile first?
<JimXL> Yes
<MysteriousMan> <joki> : search for cairo in synaptic or usc
<ObrienDave> joki: sorry don't know enuf about linux to help
<JimXL> make the file, change the mode
<al_nz1> cause it dont exists yet, because the perms error doesnt let it get created
<MysteriousMan> <ParkerR> hw is it?
<joki> MysteriousMan: i did, i have the dock ready, and what not...
<ParkerR> MysteriousMan, no I mean I downloaded it when you first mentioned it
<carbon357> rhin0 : man chmod
<SATAv2> REALLY need help with the c++ libs >_<
<rhin0> ok thanks
<MysteriousMan> ahaa u ar so fast :)
<al_nz1> and to make a file?
<MysteriousMan> <joki> sorry I can't help u , I hope someone could solve ur issue
<aikInsaan> how do I get a list of packages installed on my box in xterm?
<oCean> aikInsaan: dpkg -l
<acicula> SATAv2: if you start winetricks you get a menu you can click through, one of the submenu's deals with installing various packages including the distributables
<hrithmir> My computer isn't turning on any more -- it powers up but no output to monitor. Not a PSU nor Video card issue -- no obvious defects on RAM, Mobo, nor CPU, and with RAM out I get no beep message (I am as of yet unsure the mobo even has a speaker on it) Could anyone point me to what the problem may be?
<SATAv2> vcrun2003/05/08/10 don't work
<MysteriousMan> Question: hi any one know gtkmm here?
<acicula> you can also install it directly from the commandline, try winetricks help or winetricks --help
<aikInsaan> oCean, is it possible to get rid of unused softwares easily?
<Jordan_U> hrithmir: Can you boot a liveCD?
<acicula> SATAv2: ok so you did install those packages already?
<SATAv2> yes
<hrithmir> Jordan_U: There's no display, I can't even Post
<oCean> aikInsaan: in the software manager you can remove the software you don't need
<Jordan_U> hrithmir: Try asking in ##hardware then.
<hrithmir> Jordan_U: Will do, thanks
<samanathon> Hi! This is my first IRC chat session and I'm not sure if it's appropriate to post really long questions....
<Jordan_U> hrithmir: You're welcome.
<acicula> SATAv2: why do you think you need them ?, did you check the winehq site for your program? what program are you trying to run
<oCean> aikInsaan: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<TheCyph3r>  /join #youranonnews
<TheCyph3r> hmmm
<JustSighDudes> samanathon: That's better than posting many short questions.
<ObrienDave> hrithmir: It's not an HP laptop with Nvidia graphics is it?
<SATAv2> im trying to run a math program it scored platinum but, It needs c++ runtime libs
<aikInsaan> thanks oCean
<oCean> samanathon: if you have lenghty pastes, you should use paste.ubuntu.com
<MysteriousMan> <SATAv2> install g++ compiler
<samanathon> JustSighDudes, could I post a link to a place I've asked the questoin before? redd.it/iw52p
<nit-wit> TheCyph3r, that's not a channel.:)
<SATAv2> it needs run inside wine and I can't compile anything cause im not a programmer :(
<hrithmir> ObrienDave: It's a custom built PC with onboard ATI and a 9800GT card
<acicula> MysteriousMan:  he is trying to run a windows program and was trying to install windows C++ redistrutables
<SATAv2> but none of them work
<acicula> SATAv2: do you get any error
<SATAv2> yes the program gives an error
<ObrienDave> hrithmir: check to see if a card came loose. I've had that problem before
<TheCyph3r> nit-wit: yeahhh, im still trying to figure out IRC :-\
<SATAv2> runtime error microsoft visual c++ runtime library
<JustSighDudes> samanathon: If I had to guess, it's probably the way ln works. But I'm not sure. Try #linux or /r/linux
<nit-wit> TheCyph3r, can you bring up a freenode channel list?
<hrithmir> ObrienDave: That's not it. I stated that it it clearly not a card issue
<MysteriousMan> ahaa dont use the last wine cuz it was given me error 2
<ObrienDave> ok fine
<SATAv2> how do i downgrade then?
<SATAv2> and what version do i want?
<TheCyph3r> nit-wit: im sure I can, just looking up the command
<samanathon> JustSignDudes: Thanks!
<oCean> samanathon: when you created the link without full path. what does ls -al test show?
<JimXL> al_nz1: did that work?
<SATAv2> MysteriousMan What version do I want to downgrade to and how do i downgrade?
<al_nz1> JimXL: nah, file is there
<acicula> SATAv2: idk then, try removing the .wine directory in your home directory and try installing your math program again?
<truepurple> when I search for a file, does it search hidden directories too?
<al_nz1> but still cant write to it
<SATAv2> how would that help o.O
<MysteriousMan> the last wine version is 1.3.24   I guess ,, try any one between  1.3.1-1.3.23
<acicula> gets rid of any previous settings you might have
<samanathon> oCean: lrwxrwxrwx 1 saman saman 11 2011-07-21 14:56 test -> Project 1-5
<JimXL> show me ls -ld /root and ls -l /root/logfile.log
<al_nz1> its -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2011-07-22 08:48 logfile
<SATAv2> its a fresh install ive installed it over 5 times
<JimXL> You didn't do the chmod step
<MysteriousMan> see u :)
<oCean> samanathon: it seems correct, and should work. When does it fail?
<MysteriousMan> it is sleep time :)
<acicula> SATAv2: then idk how to fix your math program, maybe people in #winehq can help you
<JimXL> sudo chmod 660 /root/logfile.log
<SATAv2> meh ok
<samanathon> oCean: once I double click the symbolic linl
<JimXL> al_nz1: and if you are running it from the command line, you need to relogin so you are in the root group.
<oCean> samanathon: I really don't see why it fails :(
<samanathon> oCean: it's not a big deal, just trying to understand things a bit more. Thanks though!
<al_nz1> JimXL: the program is being run as user_program not root user
<JimXL> al_nz1: to be sure type this command "groups"
<JimXL> al_nz1: I know.
<oCean> samanathon: Welcome. Either way should work, full path "should" not be required, so I'm confuzzled
<JimXL> al_nz1: I'm trying to get you there.  Did you fix the chroot?
<JimXL> chmod I mean.
<qin> samanathon: Is it symlink to directory?
<samanathon> oCean: No, a file
<samanathon> Ocean: When I use the absolute path, it works correctly...
<JimXL> al_nz1: Hello?
<ciss> hi - if i run a ubuntu live cd to mount a logical volume, expecting to see a whole root filesystem, but all i get is a single "lost+found" folder - should i be worried then?
<TheCyph3r> only if the "found" folder is empty :P
<ThinkT510> ciss: sounds like a freshly formatted partition
<JimXL> ciss maybe you mounted the wrong file system?
<JimXL> As ThinkT510 says.
<kv102t> So on FTp how do i list local dir?
<JimXL> al_nz1: am I boring you?
<AlexDevilLX> What are SDA SDA1 SDB?
<JimXL> kv102t I think ldir
<JimXL> It's been a while
<kv102t> JimXL, nope ...
<JimXL> It used to work.
<kv102t> lcd shows folder but not whats inside folder
<ThinkT510> AlexDevilLX: sda is your first harddisk, sda1 is the first partition on the first disk, sdb is the second harddisk etc
<AlexDevilLX> Aaah
<AlexDevilLX> And Who decides wahts myt first disk?
<ObrienDave> partition table
<JimXL> kv102t try !ls
<kuix> hi :) totem with jack? O.o
<AlexDevilLX> how to get whats my sda sdb?
<kuix> is possible=?
<ThinkT510> AlexDevilLX: fdisk -l will list all disks and partitions
<kv102t> JimXL: WAY !!! well done.  They like to make it easy !
<kv102t> thanks
<JimXL> You can run most any command that way but !cd doesn't do what you think it does.
<AlexDevilLX> ThinkT510: Dont work?q
<magn3ts> Um.... where id XAR go?
<ThinkT510> AlexDevilLX: sorry, that should be sudo fdisk -l
<JimXL> Or I should say !cd <dir>
<qin> AlexDevilLX: sudo fdisk -l
<oCean> samanathon: ok, I overlooked the subdirectory "Scripts" at first, so not using the abolute path results in a broken link. in the ~/Desktop directory, since the link does not point to ~/Desktop/Scripts/Project 1-5 but to ~/Desktop/Project 1-5, which does not exist.
<oCean> ah :(
<rosymagne> ciao
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> /dev/sdc2          Linux
<Mandrake> astalavista
<kuix> italiani? :)
<carbon357> ThinkT510 :  would your name be based on the laptop your using for linux ?
<ThinkT510> !it | kuix
<ubottu> kuix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ThinkT510> carbon357: indeed
<kuix> totem on jack? help me! :)
<markamber> kuix, use the pulseaudio source and sink
<carbon357> thinkt510 : right on.  Just wanted to say I have the t410.  Love it!   just awesome.
<markamber> kuix, there are a few good guides on how to set it up
<kuix> markamber, have a link for me ?:) tnx ;)
<markamber> kuix, looking right now for the one I used
<carbon357> thinkpadt510 : how's your experience with the 15 incher
<ThinkT510> carbon357: thinkpads have always been brilliant for me
<ThinkT510> carbon357: the 1366x768 took a bit of getting used to though
<ciss> ThinkT510: it *is* (now) a freshly formatted partition. i shouldn't have just assumed that mke2fs is similar to fsck because i found it in that context ...
<ciss> just glad it's a vm
<ciss> with backups
<rebeca_> ll
<ThinkT510> ciss: good thing it was a vm, its always best to experiment incase you make mistakes (i know i've made some mistakes)
<kuix> i need connect totem with jack...:(
<markamber> kuix, still looking, just a few more mins
<markamber> kuix, it is in my history somewhere
<love4linux> hello people....everything went fine with the new ubuntu  installation thanks to you..
<ThinkT510> !yay | love4linux
<ubottu> love4linux: Glad you made it! :-)
<love4linux> : ) i am amazed so far by Ubuntu
<carbon357> thinkt510:  cool.  yeah i opted for the 1440x900  not bad but the viewing angle is my only qualm.   I might look at the x220 next  ;)
<love4linux> the desktop, its robustness (was known before I installed Ubuntu)
<ThinkT510> carbon357: this t510 will last me quite a few years, i'm still regularly using my t40
<love4linux> so, where can I find help and provide help? like forums
<markamber> kuix, first install pulseaudio-module-jack
<markamber> kuix, I remember that part
<love4linux> or any quick tutorials for configuring my ubuntu?
<carbon357> thinkt510 :  right on.  is it the i7 ?
<ThinkT510> !manual | love4linux
<ubottu> love4linux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kuix> markamber, tnx ok:)
<drhawks685> hey guys, my mouse moves really glitchily across the screen and it happens with all mice i try. current mouse is razer deathadder. im running latest ubuntu
<ThinkT510> carbon357: mines an i5 but i made sure to get nvidia graphics
<love4linux> thank you..checking it now
<kuix> markamber, ok pulseaudio-module-jack installated ;)
<kuix> now?
<markamber> kuix, now make sure pactl is installed by running it
<Shambat> I need some help with remotely connecting to a Ubuntu server to use it as a proxy so I can reach a webserver that has a very strict firewall. I am doing this from a Windows machine, can someone help me with this?
<markamber> Shambat, putty
<markamber> Shambat, on the ubuntu sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<JimXL> love4linux the ubuntu forums are great source too
<carbon357> thinkt510 :  me too ;) but with the i7. Can't believe i took as long as i did to put ubuntu on this one.  never turning back.   It was so seemless other then the brighness controls
<markamber> Shambat, then forward the port 22 to your ubuntu, better make ubuntu a static ip
<love4linux> whats the link for that? oh nevermind i ll search for it
<JimXL> google is your friend
<ThinkT510> carbon357: yeah i noticed the brightness controls don't work too, maybe its an nvidia driver issue
<love4linux> : ) the CEO of google is not
<markamber> Shambat, then get a dyndns or no-ip to point to it, then use putty to tunnel into the machine and use the internet, there are multiple ways to do it once you get that far
<markamber> Shambat, or you could set up a proxy, but some firewalls can smell proxys
<splnet_work> How do install a 32 bit version of a library? for instance libz64 and libz32
<drhawks685> is there any specific drivers you need to set up a mouse?
<Shambat> markamber: yeah I have found some tutorials on this, but none of them work :(   Do I need to make a tunnel on the putty connection what ports should I tunnel through if I want to access a https site?
<kuix> markamber, in my jack configuration non appared link for conect totem to output :(
<drhawks685> razer deathadder and it doesnt work properly
<love4linux> okay.. one thing that seems strange to me... why I wasn't asked for setting a root password?
<markamber> kuix, there is still a command you have to run
<markamber> kuix, I just wanted you to see if pactl was installed
<silvio> viva la topa sempre
<ThinkT510> !root | love4linux
<ubottu> love4linux: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hennie_> any one know how to enable a 2nd monitor, the monitor doesnt show a 2nd monitor
<markamber> Shambat, let me try it right at my house and see exactly what steps you should take
<Shambat> markamber: nice, thank you
<kuix> markamber, yes the pactl is installated
<carbon357> thinkt510: you can try putting this "      Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"          "   in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carbon357> think510:  it's still a little flaky sometimes though.
<markamber> kuix, pactl load-module module-jack-sink
<markamber> kuix, pactl load-module module-jack-source
<love4linux> ThinkT510: what's with the !root?
<markamber> kuix, and there might be something else you have to do before you get it to work like reboot
<markamber> kuix, and if it was not obvious, jack must be running
<ThinkT510> love4linux: you asked about not being asked to set the root password, that explains why
<love4linux> ubottu: its just that I am not used to this configurations, yet
<ubottu> love4linux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samanathon> << /msg samanathon
<samanathon> << /msg samanathon UrajaH78DadvarU samanathon@gmail.com
<love4linux> ThinkT510: well, I am thinking, in Fedora you set up your sudo file and it has limited root capabilities.. and when you need full root capabilities you just log in as root via su
<ThinkT510> carbon357: i guess you put that under the device section that specifies the nvidia driver?
<carbon357> yeah  sorry
<carbon357> :)
<carbon357> thank goodness for windows computers.  otherwise i might not have enough work to do.
<ThinkT510> carbon357: thanks for the tip :)
<markamber> Shambat, K i got it now
<Shambat> markamber: cool
<carbon357> thinkt510:  most welcome
<markamber> Shambat, first go to the windows computer and install putty
<Shambat> markamber: done :)
<markamber> Shambat, k
<carbon357> does anyone have linux+ cert   was it a challenge.  How much debian/ubuntu is covered in it or is it mostly redhat ??
<markamber> Shambat, do you know how to launch putty.exe from comandline
<Shambat> markamber: yeah
<ciss> can it happen that grub freezes without throwing any errors?
<markamber> Shambat, now run putty.exe -D 9999 user@machine.whatever.com
<Shambat> markamber: what is machine.whatever.com? the ubuntu server IP?
<sn0wf0x> someone want to help me with a batch script?
<markamber> Shambat, yep
<markamber> Shambat, more precicely the one you are connecting to
<Shambat> markamber: ok done, and logged in
<markamber> Shambat, then you will need to go into your browser (firefox maybe, chrome I do not know, although chrome is my favorite) and setup a socks proxy for localhost at port 9999
<snyder> I am running a system with Xubuntu 10.04 lucid and need to create a partition in order to install windows7 ultimate but I don't know how. Any help?
<Shambat> markamber: ok I have Foxyproxy installed so I'll just use that
<markamber> Shambat, just remmeber the proxy is a socks, and the server is localhost and the port is 9999, the same port you typed in earlier
<snyder> xubuntu is the only os on my computer
<ciss> how can i verify, that grub is correctly installed into the mbr?
<markamber> snyder, you need a boot cd to resize the partition
<ThinkT510> snyder: you would need to boot into a livecd and resize your partition to make room for a windows partition
<markamber> snyder, I recomend parted magic
<love4linux> have a goodnight people... thanks everyone for your help...I will be coming back with more questions soon : ) byes
<snyder> i can get that thru ubuntu software center?
<markamber> snyder, no, you will need to download that
<markamber> snyder, http://partedmagic.com/download.html
<markamber> snyder, after you install windows, you will need to restore the ubuntu boot
<Shambat> markamber: yaaay that worked!
<Shambat> markamber: thank you so much
<Shambat> markamber++
<markamber> Shambat, good to here, that works on linux too, just using ssh instead of putty
<Shambat> ok
<markamber> Shambat, so ssh -D 9999 weij@oiwfheow
<snyder> I installed xubunutu via flashdrive, how do i get a boot cd?
<Shambat> markamber: yeah
<markamber> snyder, I would recomend installing grub to the partition of your hard drive ubuntu is installed on before resizing, and also download and burn Super Grub Disk 2
<markamber> snyder, supergrubdisk.org
<markamber> snyder, that SGD will restore boot to your ubuntu so you can dual boot again
<markamber> snyder, and I there is a windows program that allows you to use ubuntu files called ext2explore or something, I dont know, it was on omgubuntu.co.uk not long ago
<XuMuK>  
<snyder> I currently do not have windows, only lucid
<markamber> snyder, yep, I am just saying after you install windows you might want to be able to access your files
<iDRINKbLEACH> Hello, Ubuntu sees wireless card when I do "sudo lshw -C network" but I can't connect to wireless>
<snyder> oh... i have almost nothing on here. it's a mini pc for the entertainment center
<markamber> snyder, and make sure to download any network drivers before installing windows if your computer did not come with it, because windows does not recognise hardware as well as linux, so you will not be able to tell what driver you need, it wil just be like pcix09384 instead of relatek r8101
<Numn> is are they any who knows how i save a log of pm?
<Numn> in irssi
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, first off, that is unhealthy, and second, what wireless card do you have
<markamber> Numn, copy and paste (sorry just had to say it)
<iDRINKbLEACH> arr5513 802.11abg Wireless NIC
<Numn> haha.. isnt so easy in the terminal.. and i lot of stuff i want to copy and paste then :)
<con-man> hey alt+F2 isn't bringing up the run box.  Wat do?
<markamber> Numn, just select use ctrl-shift-c instead of crtrl-c
<markamber> Numn, but I assume that copy and paste was not the solution you were looking for
<markamber> Numn, I honestly dont know, sorry for giving you any false hope, I use xchat, not cool enough for irssi
<Numn> i google for information for that too..
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, hmm, that should be supported
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber, I must warn you, I am using Ubuntu for the very first time.  I am using a laptop with wireless next to the desktop that has Ubunt and cannot access internet
<ciss> how can i debug an issue where an ubuntu server 10.04 guest (vbox) freezes immediately after startup without any errors?
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, use pastebin to show me what you get when you run ifconfig -a
<markamber> !wifi | iDRINKbLEACH
<ubottu> iDRINKbLEACH: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber pastebin?? I am using two different computers. I executed command, if you have a specific question I could type in response
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, oh duh, you have no internet at the laptop
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, what about plugging the ethernet into the laptop, it will be easier to fix
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, oh and pastebin is that thing in the channel topic (pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9)
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber have internet access on laptop, desktop with Ubuntu no wifi.
<DeviceZer0> anyone else use shotwell? it seems to have gotten slower and slower the mroe i use it.
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, you are trying to use wifi on the desktop then...
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber yes
<markamber> DeviceZer0, I am not a fan, it is quite slow
<DeviceZer0> currently its been 15 mins and its still importing pics
<DeviceZer0> markamber, ha. yea. my problem...i like the looks of it...but its too damn slow. any suggestions on what to use instead?
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber how do I type your name so tht it highlights red for you?
<DeviceZer0> iDRINKbLEACH, u prob just did
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, like that
<DeviceZer0> most clients will auto highlite your own nick
<[THC]AcidRain> join #droid
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber great, it does show red on my screen.
<PatrickC> wubi won't work in winxp?
<goodtime> ctrl k iDRINKbLEACH
<PatrickC> it booted straight to windows
<DeviceZer0> markamber, does shotwell use the same libs and stuff as other photo managers? would something like fspot be faster?
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber !wifi "bash: !wifi: event not found"
<markamber> DeviceZer0, I honestly dont know, I use one called bibble, but it was $50, there is also one called darkroom or something, and it is good
<DeviceZer0> markamber, hmm for linux?
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, that was a command for the ubuntu bot, sorry to confuse you
<markamber> DeviceZer0, not the adobe one
<DeviceZer0> ok
<DeviceZer0> thanks
<DeviceZer0> !photo
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber okay, i opened the link that it gave.
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, see if it has some good info
<markamber> DeviceZer0, darktable
<markamber> DeviceZer0, that was what it was called
<markamber> DeviceZer0, that is free and open source
<DeviceZer0> markamber, ok. thanks a bunch. im just hoping that they are not all using the same libs or w/e to do the importing...
<PatrickC> wubi didn't install bootloader in xp
<markamber> DeviceZer0, use rapid downloader
<markamber> DeviceZer0, it imports better
<agliodbs> hey, I'm trying to install PostgreSQL 9.1b3 using Martin's PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<DeviceZer0> hmm. rapid downloader....
<DeviceZer0> for downloading files? or...am i misunderstanding what that does by its name?
<PatrickC> anyone?
<markamber> DeviceZer0,  http://damonlynch.net/rapid/
<agliodbs> I've added the repo and apt-get updated, but for some reason I can't see or install any of the 9.1 beta packages
<markamber> DeviceZer0, it is in the ubuntu repositorys if I am not mistaken
<PatrickC> wubi didn't install the correct bootloader for windows xp
<DeviceZer0> markamber, ok cool. ill check these out in a few mins. thanks again :)
<markamber> DeviceZer0, no problem, I would for sure look at dark table, and also just managing photos in directorys is not that bad either
<PatrickC> anyone?
<Lew> I just installed xubuntu 11.04 for first time, it said I have updates to install in package manager but when I go apply it says package operation failed
<tru3fate> can i have adobe and java on ubuntu
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber how do I add the driver to Ubuntu? The wireless works fine in Windows.
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, unfortunatly it is rarely that simple
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, actually, it usually just works
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, can you give me the exact line from lspci of your card, it may be a wierd revision or something that is not supported
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, lspci is a command
<StevenR> hi. When I resume from "hibernate", I get display corruption. This seems to happen more and more, and only since I upgraded to natty. How do I stop it happening? ... Or at least trace the cause better. I tried turning off effects, but it made no difference
<markamber> StevenR, I have ubuntu installed on all my computers and none of them can hibernate
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber that was the last command I executed, what line do you me to type?
<markamber> StevenR, some the sound is off when I turn it back on, some do what you describe, I am not saying it is totally broken, I am just saying I would move on if I were you, but there is nothing wrong with trying
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, the one that has something about wireless in it
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, usually you would use the pastebin for this sort of thing, but since you do not have internet that is a bit of a problem
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber "04:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5513 802.11abg Wireless NIC (rev 01)"
<spacetiger> I am unable to locate my .xdefaults file. I'm using natty ubuntu.
<qin> spacetiger: ~/.Xdefaults ?
<TheCyph3r> If I have a question about how games are installed in Ubuntu, is this the right place?
<spacetiger> Sorry, yes that.
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  sure
<TheCyph3r> coz_:Im trying to update AssaultCube. I already downloaded the tarball, and now im trying to find the directory for the old version
<TheCyph3r> Problem is, I dont know where games install to by default
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  ok  how did you install it the first time
<qin> spacetiger: Not sure if gnome make use of that file, but it should be in /home/$USER
<coz_> TheCyph3r, its most likely /usr/local  or   /usr/share
<JasFasolka> Accidently removed Evolution ... desktop got cleared (no gnome or whatsover). Managed to install it again but I'm missing Evolution calendar ... how to get it again?
<zykotick9> Setting the timeout after entering sudo password is discussed in this article http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-change-sudo-password-time-out-in.html will this apply to both console and GUI (gksudo'ed) programs?  Or just the cli "sudo"?
<TheCyph3r> coz_:From the software center
<spacetiger> @qin Don't see it there.
<s7r> is there any time-limit by default in ssh sessions for ubuntu? if an user logs in via ssh and does not type anything for some time... it gets disconnected or what ?
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  I see , and is this update not available via the software center or synaptic?
<s7r> what is the default setting
<msmist> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    msmist Gnea chas11man amgarchIn9 nikitis KindOne zykotick9 JasFasolka themonkeymixer cozziemoto ntr0py ki__ TheCyph3r TonyRogers sudokill somsip nit-wit s
<msmist> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    macUzer` vitor-br lucas_ ravidar improveupon dashua Draecos sloth saganbyte alpharesearch woozly gadgetdevil iDRINKbLEACH JGJones Dog_Matix dessico Senix 
<msmist> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    JoAnneThrax AnGell moses `greenlight P4R4N01D aikInsaan JoFo pLk sdwrage LogicallyDashing MrDudle jofo_ Jari0001 Chaser markamber ozior claviusmond hele g
<ubottu> msmist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> msmist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> msmist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheCyph3r> wow....someone get rid of this guy
<qin> spacetiger: Why do you need it?
<spacetiger> @qin Issue is tgif by default uses some particular font which I don't have. Trying to override that.
<TheCyph3r> No, the update is not avaiable in Software Center
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  ok check under /usr/share  for your game
<s7r> is there any time-limit by default in ssh sessions for ubuntu? if an user logs in via ssh and does not type anything for some time... it gets disconnected or what ?
<qin> spacetiger: Then make your own .Xdefaults with options you need.
<TheCyph3r> coz_: No, not in the share
<qin> s7r: No, unless connection is broken.
<zykotick9> s7r, "IdleTimeout time" is an sshd variable, not sure what it's set to by default.
<TheCyph3r> coz_:However, there IS a games folder in the /usr folder, but the only thing regarding the game in there is the shell script
<spacetiger> @qin So google tells me I need .Xsessions too to run .Xdefaults. I don't have a .xsessions either
<JasFasolka> Accidently removed Evolution ... desktop got cleared (no gnome or whatsover). Managed to install it again but I curious - could it delete some system files also? Or just a gnome/desktop stuff? So far it all works good but u neva know ...
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  well it has to be on the system if it is running,, see if the executable in under /usr/share/applications
<spacetiger> @qin .xsession*
<s7r> thanks
<s7r> qin so theres no time limit
<TheCyph3r> coz_:Will it be a single file, or a whole folder? because this tarball obviously has to be extracted somewhere as a full file
<s7r> after a user gets connected if the connection between hosts is good.. it stays up no matter the user does not do anything . type anything
<qin> spacetiger: .Xdefaults is configuration file for some applications.
<Foxx> Would any of you know why my wireless would say "device not managed"? I already changed etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  file to Managed=True
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  it should be a .desktop file   assaultcube.desktop
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  are you on unity or classic?
<qin> s7r: ssh -v (for more info why it disconnects)
<TheCyph3r> classic
<TheCyph3r> 10.04
<TheCyph3r> coz_: and yes, there is a .desktop file
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  ok good,, go under the Places menu and click  "Search for files"
<TheCyph3r> oaky
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  in the first field use the pull down and choose filesystem
<coz_> TheCyph3r,   then type in   assaultcube  and see where the locations are
<TheCyph3r> coz_: alright, quite a few places
<qin> s7r: Also look into: server - /etc/ssh/sshd_config, client /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<coz_> TheCyph3r,   ok they should mainly be located under /usr/share ...yes
<spacetiger> @qin Ok.. but to load it, I need to have "xrdb -load $HOME/.Xdefaults"   in .xsession file (according to  a thread in linuxforums)
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber my desktop has amd 64bit chip, I installed Ubuntu 64bit, should I have installed 32 bit version???
<TheCyph3r> coz_:yes
<markamber> iDRINKbLEACH, shouldnt have mattered
<blindingdawn> I'm trying to install Parallels tools in a VM Using Ubuntu and I get the error "An error occurred when downloading the required components for parallels Tools installation. Kernel sources" Install these components and try again.
 * markamber has to get some work done now
<iDRINKbLEACH> markamber thanks!
<qin> spacetiger: Once more, what program setting do you want to change?
<Foxx> Would any of you know why my wireless would say "device not managed"? I already changed etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  file to Managed=True
<neonkidxy> Hey I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my computer
<TheCyph3r> coz_: so should I just delete anything that's assaultcube, and extract tarball to /usr/share/applications?
<spacetiger> @qin I want to use a drawing software TGIF. I don't have its default font, so I'm trying to override its default seeting
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  ok you  are looking,,after that search in the results... probably  assault cube located in /usr/share  that should be the main install directory
<qin> spacetiger: Moment.
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  you want want to install in /usr   do you have a link for the  update  so I can take a look at it
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  ubuntu 11.04 here running on a t420.  i can't hear audio right now; and its an intermittant issue cuz if i rebooted the laptop; it would work fine
<arooni-mobile> any iddeas on how to fix
<coz_> TheCyph3r, are you updating the version yes?
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  I am downloading the asaultcube v 1.1.0.4 right now hold on
<nkd> Can anyone help me out? I want to use rakarrack and it requires the use of jack, but jack is not working. It's worked with a bit of tweaking before but I can't remember how it's done (something to do with adding an audio group and changing some settings)
<TheCyph3r> coz_:trying right now
<coz_> nkd,  under Sound and video look for  QjackCtl
<coz_> nkd,   open that  click "Start"
<Samo502> hey guys, quick question about partitioning
<nkd> coz_ done that
<phellarv> Anyone care to help. Seems like I made a mess out of python: http://pastebin.com/CtK2hz37
<coz_> nkd,   if you clicked "Start" when that opened it should start up
<phellarv> Apt and python is not playing with eachother anymore....
<Samo502> i have windows and ubuntu dual booted, can i just move the windows partition over to ubuntu by deleting the windows one and resizing the ubuntu one?
<Samo502> or is there more i'll need to do?
<nkd> it started up automatically then an error message came up
<coz_> nkd,  what was the error?
<DangerOnTheRangr> Samo502: You should probably back up your Windows data and programs first
<Samo502> DangerOnTheRangr: i have the user file stuff in ubuntu, if that's what you're referring to
<nkd> coz_ could not connect to jack server as client. overall operation failed
<goodtime> i got a linux question.how do i get world of warcraft to work in wine
<DangerOnTheRangr> Samo502: So you've backed up all the data on your Windows partition?
<coz_> nkd,  ok  go to the #jack channel , they will probably have more insight into this than I do
<Samo502> DangerOnTheRangr: i don't have anything to back it up to
<Samo502> and since this is a netbook, a disk isn't an option
<nkd> coz_ thanks
<TheCyph3r> coz_: trying to extract it over there
<TheCyph3r> coz_: it's telling me i dont have the permissions
<DangerOnTheRangr> Samo502: You better check to make sure you don't have anything important on your Windows partition, because if you remove it (the partition), all that stuff is gone forever
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  what command did you use before getting the no permission s?
<Samo502> DangerOnTheRangr: being that i've already backed up documents/imagse/etc to ubuntu, there's nothing else
<coz_> TheCyph3r,
<Samo502> DangerOnTheRangr: I'm doing this on someone else's  computer who basically only used it for Word and other schoolwork, which ubuntu is capable of
<mang0|OUT> Night all.
<goodtime> i got a linux question.how do i get world of warcraft to work in wine
<spacetiger> @qin afk for food. do let me know about any success.
<coz_> TheCyph3r,   are you just trying to move files over  to /usr
<Samo502> DangerOnTheRangr: but her windows partition is so infested with viruses ubuntu is the best option
<TheCyph3r> coz_: I just tried to click and drag to the /usr/share/games folder for extraction
<DangerOnTheRangr> Samo502: Then all you have to do is remove the Windows partition, and then resize the Ubuntu one
<TheCyph3r> coz_: I'm still too used to windows
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  I dont think that will work
<Samo502> DangerOnTheRangr: ah, thanks
<DangerOnTheRangr> Samo502: Make sure you have that person's permission first! :)
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  ubuntu 11.04 here running on a t420.  i can't hear audio right now; and its an intermittant issue cuz if i rebooted the laptop; it would work fine
<coz_> TheCyph3r,   in that file if you open it yhou should see and   assaultcube.sh  file
<TheCyph3r> coz_: yup, I see it
<nit-wit> Samo502, your sdefinition of dualbooting is not wubi we assume.
<phellarv> Anyone care to help? Seems like I made a mess out of python: http://pastebin.com/CtK2hz37
<kajakajo> Jim
<phellarv> Apt and python is not playing with eachother anymore....
<W43372> How do I  make sure that previously deleted files are unrecoverable without having to completely wipe my hard drive?
<kajakajo> JimXL, or others: no eth card identified, only wifi on my Acer Aspire One D255 10.1" netbook. Any idea what to try? Have updated the system fully, running 10.04. :\
<TheCyph3r> w43372: find a shredding program
<W43372> TheCyph3r: Such as?
<TheCyph3r> W43372: I dont know any myself, but I'm sure that if look up whatever Backtrack uses, there's probably a good one
<W43372> TheCyph3r: Backtrack?
<TheCyph3r> W43372: It's a linux pen-test distro
<coz_> TheCyph3r,   sorry had to restart x
<coz_> TheCyph3r,   that file you downloaded from assaultcube homepage is a stand alone ,, no need to install it
<TheCyph3r> Okay, so how do I set up in such a way that opening assaultcube through "Applications > Games" opens the new, rather than the old?
<W43372> TheCyph3r: And aside from that what else can I do to keep my machines secure?
<TheCyph3r> W43372: Im still very new to Linux, so I dont have many answers for anything :-/
<coz_> TheCyph3r,  you would have to created a menu shortcut in alacarte menu editor  using that downloaded file and the assaultcube.sh file as the executable,, I believe it will work
<coz_> I have to break sorry
<W43372> How do I  make sure that previously deleted files are unrecoverable without having to completely wipe my hard drive?
<th0r> W43372: use wipe to erase the files
<W43372> th0r: how do I do that?
<TheCyph3r> coz_: Okay, well i just ran a command in terminal to move the tarball from the /tmp folder to the game folder
<th0r> W43372: use synaptic to install wipe, then open a terminal and type 'man wipe'
<W43372> th0r, and that will make deleted files completely unrecoverable?
<th0r> W43372: read the man page regarding that
<DreadKnight> what's this type of weapon called? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lYf6lKxIEdQ/TcqbPioxfNI/AAAAAAAAAPE/ArQNSGW6KZ4/s1600/DHF_48_Soraka.jpg
<W43372> th0r, where can I find this man page?
<th0r> W43372: like I said before, open a terminal and type 'man wipe'
<qin> spacetiger: Sorry so late: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/tgif4-howto/message/116
<TheCyph3r> DreadKnight,  it looks like a sickle/scimitar mix.
<DreadKnight> TheCyph3r, sickle was the word I was looking for, thanks! :)
<qin> spacetiger: Does "xrdb -merge .Xdefaults" asks for something?
<hamed> hi
<Wagbo> hello
<spacetiger> @qin checking the link now. xrdb command should go in .xsession file , right?
<iceroot> on my laptop the wifi doesnt use full power (and so i have bad connections) when its the power-adapter is not plugged in. is this a hardware or software issue that the connection-quality is getting worse then
<Wagbo> wha
<qin> spacetiger: Nah, run it once, and tgif should respect settings form .Xdefauls
<hamed> i am arabic user i can read and write with arabic but when i download some files from internet i read tho arabic letters converted to strange symbols
<qin> hamed: man iconv, man file
<qin> hamed: What types of files?
<hamed> sub
<kajakajo> no eth card identified, only wifi on my Acer Aspire One D255 10.1" netbook. Any idea what to try? Have updated the system fully, running 10.04. :\
<W43372> What's the keyboard shortcut to open a Terminal window, I can never remember it.
<qin> hamed: sub are text, so iconv should be ok, but check your own locale just in case.
<qin> W43372: Alt-Ctrl-t
<hamed> how ?
<hamed> i am xubuntu
<spacetiger> @qin Nope. ran xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults but tgif gives same error while starting
<Wagbo> meow
<spacetiger> @qin Also, the OP in that link had a tgif.Xdefaults .. I don't o.o
<AlanKey> hi
<Wagbo> hello
<qin> hamed: "file <your sub file name>" to get encoding, then "iconv -l" to see desired encoding, then "iconv -f encoding [-t encoding] [inputfile]" (thats from "man iconv")
<AlanKey> i have allways loved Linux, i have completly changed to ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop. would anyone be able to recomend so useful software for ti?
<qin> spacetiger: Did you already created and filled ~/.Xdefaults ?
<AlanKey> it*
<ejo> Yes, the Ubuntu Software Center is just full of recommendations and reviews
<qin> AlanKey: To do what?
<ejo> and you'll find it pre-installed...
<AlanKey> cool
<spacetiger> @qin Yes
<qin> spacetiger: What error?
<AlanKey> one thing i would like is office 2010 :) i have a leget copy and wonderd if use it with wine??
<Wagbo> yes
<spacetiger> @qin Fatal Error in OpenFont(): Cannot open the Default(Msg)Font '-*-courier-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'.
<Wagbo> same here
<spacetiger> @qin http://bourbon.usc.edu:8001/tgif/faq/systems.html addressed here.
<Wagbo> what is this "wine" you speak of?
<AlanKey> @wagbo it is a linux compatabilty layer
<Wagbo> @alankey oh thanks
<Wagbo> oh and someone told me that a good operating system to use is called "backtrack"? is it any good?
<qin> AlanKey, Wagbo: #winehq may hold answers...
<iceroot> !backtrack | Wagbo
<ubottu> Wagbo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<AlanKey> @wagbo yeah dont wouch that for professonals only?
<qin> Wagbo: www.distrowatch.com
<AlanKey> touch*
<Monotoko> does anybody know any MSN client that would allow video chat and work in Linux?
<Hendrik1> hi does anyone know if i can remove an old pgp key from the ubuntu keyserver
<AlanKey> @monotoko pidgin
<AlanKey> is a good one :)
<Wagbo> thanks you
<AlanKey> my bad for video chat skype is your best bet
<Wagbo> @alankey but he wants to use msn
<AlanKey> ohh... not too sure
<Lew> synaptec says I have 1 broken package but when I use filter to search there isn't one
<Wagbo> @monotoko i think g
<Monotoko> Wagbo, g?
<Lew> I have a broken package or dependency I dont know how to fix, I just installed this OS
<Wagbo> @monotoko i think Google is the most powerful thing to use lol
<Monotoko> Wagbo, I think searching "g" may not give me the best result set in th world :P
<Wagbo> @monotoko hahah! :D
<Hendrik1> anyone information on removin key from keyserver
<blindingdawn> I'm trying to install Parallels tools in a VM Using Ubuntu and I get the error "An error occurred when downloading the required components for parallels Tools installation. Kernel sources" Install these components and try again.
<Wagbo> @blindingdawn have you tryed the try again option? re download maybe?
<radhika_> I just started using Ubuntu with Windows, and now when I download Adobe Flash, it doesn't seem to collaborate with anything. For the options when downloading the Linux version of Flash, what do you do?
<blindingdawn> Yes.. I've tried that and it fails wagbo
<newbie123> hi all, trying to install 11.04 on dell mini9 with built in sd flash drive (not hard drive)....one of the original dell minis.....anyway it starts booting from usb with 11.04 on it then goes into 10.04.....cannot figure out why ?  any ideas?
<hamed> sorry for the delay i was trying iconv: conversion from `ISO-8859' is not supported
<hamed> Try `iconv --help' or `iconv --usage' for more information.
<nit-wit> newbie123, how did you load the card
<newbie123> btw, 10.04 is already on the dell mini.....but it won't ever actually get to install 11.04 even though it begins booting from it....drops into 10.04 again
<newbie123> made usb drive to install 11.04
<nit-wit> newbie123, with what?
<newbie123> worked on other machines....just not this dell mini
<nit-wit> okay
<newbie123> with usb creator...or whatever it is called under ubuntu
<dualbootah> hi
<dualbootah> i want to dual boot ubuntu
<AlanKey> ah
<Wagbo> ah
<AlanKey> in what way?
<nit-wit> newbie123, do you know the key prompt for the boot from menu outside the bios
<dualbootah> so that i can dedicate it to playing wow on
<dualbootah> is that a good idea?
<AlanKey> install inside windows or on another partion
<newbie123> yes, and i use that....and it allows me to select the usb drive
<dli> dualbootah, just install to different partitions, you can share swap partition, or /boot /home with some care
<AlanKey> wine might allow you to run WaW
<dualbootah> i said WoW
<dualbootah> not WaW
<AlanKey> oh
<Monotoko> I run WoW on Wine
<dualbootah> ik wine runs it fine
<AlanKey> cool
<Monotoko> it's actually better than Windows
<dualbootah> monotoko
<AlanKey> yeah
<dualbootah> do u dualboot?
<AlanKey> its linux
<Monotoko> dualbootah, yes I do
<dualbootah> cool
<Wagbo> If you dual-boot them, you will run everything normally in xp, and then you will also have a linux partition in which you can use Ubuntu normally as you would use Ubuntu.
<dualbootah> i think ill do the same
<dualbootah> but i dont wanna wipe my hd to create another area for ubuntu to be
<ozatomic> having a problem setting up sshfs and automount/autofs. It seems that it deons't liek the '#' symbol anyone knwo anything about this or a work around?
<AlanKey> does anyone know how u can use RDP on ubunu?
<nit-wit> newbie123, post 2 http://www.mydellmini.com/forum/linux/586-booting-sd-card.html
<Monotoko> AlanKey, yes use rdesktop
<Polah> alankey: rdesktop command
<AlanKey> can i use that to conenct to my ubuntu laptop from my desktop running Windows 7??
<dualbootah> should i go full ubuntu?
<AlanKey> yes
<dualbootah> u think so?
<AlanKey> i did on my laptop
<dualbootah> i mean windows is cool
<AlanKey> havent looked back :)
<dualbootah> hrm
<AlanKey> windows is SHIT
<dualbootah> can wine run pretty much eveyrthing
<dualbootah> largely known everything
<dualbootah> lol
<dualbootah> why is windows shit
<FloodBot1> dualbootah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlanKey> its like mac
<dualbootah> ^ agree
<dualbootah> lol
<Polah> Alankey: I thought you meant connecting via RDP to Windows. For Ubuntu you'd need to set up a VNC server on the machine you want to connect to.
<AlanKey> ok thanks
<newbie123> dont see how this relates.....nit-wit....as i am booting off usb thumb drive no sd card.......
<dualbootah> im not a pro at using terminals if i go full ubuntu will i still be fine?
<AlanKey> yea
<dualbootah> just use software center because everything has a gui there
<AlanKey> im shit with terminal too
<dualbootah> but u manage okay?
<LjL> !language | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AlanKey> but im getin beter
<dualbootah> do you NEED to be able to use the terminal?
<dualbootah> is ubuntu faster than windows?
<Monotoko> dualbootah, it's helpful...but we are always here
<AlanKey> i can use basic commands
<AlanKey> yep
<Polah> dualbootah: It can make a lot of things quicker.
<dualbootah> hmm i think ill wipe this comp and do it
<dualbootah> after i back up my stuff
<Wagbo> @dualbootah depending on what you mean "faster"?
<dualbootah> can i use my usbs on ubuntu?>
<nit-wit> newbie123, sorry I missread the post, my bad.;(
<AlanKey> on my laptop its allot faster than widows was
<dualbootah> i make youtube videos so can i just use recordmyscreen?
<nit-wit> newbie123, not all of the usb ports on that computer will boot though I forget which ones.
<dualbootah> and then ffmpeg to convert?
<Wagbo> @dualbootah what do you use now?
<dualbootah> camtasia
<dualbootah> not supported by wine
<AlanKey> there is an opensurced alternitave
<newbie123> could it be that i need to use f6 options?  its like it wants to boot of usb (cause i get the screen to try or install or test mem etc.) but no matter what it ends up going back into 10.04
<AlanKey> let me find it
<dualbootah> so record my screen then convert using divedee?
<newbie123> ok nit-wit i can try other usb port
<dualbootah> ya its called gfkrecordmyscreen AlanKey
<nit-wit> newbie123, I think thats the issue, hopefully.
<dualbootah> my only problem is how will i be able to open and edit ms word documents on ubuntu
<nit-wit> *that's
<dualbootah> if i type them on school computers
<dualbootah> will ubuntu be able to recognize all 4 gigabytes of my RAM?
<Monotoko> dualbootah, if you install the 64bit then yes
<rww> dualbootah: Ubuntu includes LibreOffice. LibreOffice reads MS Word documents.
<dualbootah> c00l!
<dualbootah> umm i have a ubuntu disk
<dualbootah> i think i selected 64bit
<rww> dualbootah: Yes, either with 64-bit or PAE on 32-bit (which should be installed automatically if needed).
<dualbootah> i just downloaded it a week ago to try it
<AlanKey> dualbootah, you can install office in wine, use open office or Libre office which comes with ubunut
<newbie123> trying the last usb port i have not tried nit-wit
<dualbootah> kk so ill just wipe this partition make a new one then install ubuntu?
<newbie123> reverts back to 10.04 so that is not the problem...nit-wit
<nit-wit> newbie123, have you installed with this thumb, and possibly gotten grub in its mbr.
<Monotoko> dualbootah, do you have Ubuntu on there at the moment?
<dualbootah> AlanKey are you here often?
<dualbootah> no i dont
<dualbootah> just windows
<AlanKey> not really why?
<Monotoko> dualbootah, I would dual boot...Windows is useful
<dualbootah> no no i really think i should go full ubuntu
<dualbootah> i have no need for windows
<AlanKey> monotoko, yes thats what i started by doing
<nit-wit> dualbootah, you will need word even though libreoffice will read word it isn't as always reliable.
<newbie123> nit-wit i will remake this usb flash drive....and see what happens then
<dualbootah> will i be able to wirelessly print to my printer in ubuntu?
<Monotoko> dualbootah, if you think that's best for you then go for it....I have been using Ubuntu 3 years now, but every few weeks I do still need Windows for things, I don't use it much but I often end up needing it
<nit-wit> newbie123, that is probably the best route.
<Monotoko> dualbootah, depends on your printer...google the printer followed by "ubuntu" or "linux" and see what others say
<dualbootah> ill just make a windows virtualmachine if i need it
<felipe_dde> Hey, i was reading a book here. Linux admin guide. On backup section it says about a command 'dump' and 'restore' ..humm on my debian box i cant find it..neither by apt-get ..isn't native?
<dualbootah> monotoko
<dualbootah> they have a whole linux special drivers section
<dualbootah> :d
<nit-wit> dualbootah, google docs I think is okay, libreoffice is greta but, if you have a tweaked up do from word, and want to tranfer it back it may be problematic.
<dualbootah> I only used word like 5 times
<dualbootah> in my life
<dualbootah> lol
<AlanKey> i use it all the time :?
<dualbootah> in ubuntu?
<AlanKey> err... i used to
<n0madX> I love ubuntu
<AlanKey> im having problems getting 2010 to work
<dualbootah> n0madX r u full ubuntu?
<dualbootah> do you like it alot?
<n0madX> fucking love it
<maco> n0madX: watch teh language please
<dualbootah> well theres one problem
<n0madX> sorry
<Monotoko> !language | n0madX
<ubottu> n0madX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tr43nd> yes
<hamed> thank you very much for converting the unicode
<hamed> 11.sub: UTF-8 Unicode text, with CRLF line terminators
<dualbootah> see i test antiviruses against malware in virtualmachines, even though linux is a no malware platform, will it be safe if anything gets through? like if a worm gets through can it spread to the windows machines on my network
<dualbootah> frin my ubuntu only machine
<hamed> but the letters still in this strange symbols
<n0madX> where can I get a permanent IRC nick name?
<Polah> dualbootah: A non-Windows virus can't propagate on your machine but you could forward and email or something like that with a Windows virus to a Windows machine.
<Monotoko> n0madX, just register your name, use /nickserv help for more info
<Polah> !register | n0madX
<ubottu> n0madX: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dualbootah> okay so it would have to be ran ON THE WINDOWS machine to actually do something?
<dualbootah> the real windows machine not the virtual machine right?
<n0madX> you guys rock
<Monotoko> dualbootah, if I follow correctly you are talking about malware? It would affect the virtual machine
<Monotoko> but not the host
<dualbootah> exactly
<Monotoko> you can take a snapshot of the current state
<dualbootah> i can link u to my vids
<maco> Monotoko: maybe...
<dualbootah> ya
<maco> dualbootah: not all malware will run in a VM
<dualbootah> and i revert monotoko
<dualbootah> oh ya ik
<maco> dualbootah: some will detect its a vm and be silent to mess up malware analysts
<dualbootah> \basically i use antiviruses at stock settings then run malware against them
<Monotoko> dualbootah, there are some nasties out there aimed at VM's
<dualbootah> exactly, but if im on a linux host and it gets out
<dualbootah> it wont affect my windows machines on the network
<dualbootah> right?>
<Laibsch> Something went amiss with my encrypted LVM (see question 154973) and I'm trying to understand how to get it back.  Can some kind soul with a working encrypted LVM please pastebin the output of "for initrd in /boot/initrd.img*; do echo $initrd;zcat $initrd|cpio --list|grep cryptr -i;done" for me?  Thx
<Monotoko> dualbootah, Linux is not immune, if it knows what it's doing it can affect anything...but you would have to get a real nasty for that
<TrD> how to find out the DB type of a remote webserver please ?
<maco> dualbootah: it wont affect your linux hosts if its a windows virus. wndows hosts, all bets are off :P
<dualbootah> ok so it wont like spread over the router to the linux machines unless its a worm right?
<dualbootah> windows machines**
<Monotoko> dualbootah, if you run it over NAT, probably not
<dualbootah> kk
<dualbootah> screw windows im sold ubuntu here i come!
<Monotoko> if you run it over bridged then yes it will
<AlanKey> lol
<dualbootah> i just backed by stuff up im gonna go install ubuntu right now
<iceroot> TrD: normally not possible
<Monotoko> dualbootah, when your in the ubuntu world
<Monotoko> install xchat
<Monotoko> to get back here
<dualbootah> kk
<Monotoko> if you need more help :)
<dualbootah> thanks a ton monotoko
<dualbootah> r u here most of the time
<dualbootah> cuz ur awesome
<dualbootah> oh ya btw
<iceroot> TrD: you can do a portscan for the common ports of postgresql, mysql and so on but normally they are not vissible from outside
<Monotoko> dualbootah, no worries...and pretty much, give me if I'm in the room :)
<dualbootah> what format should i make my partiton
<Monotoko> *give me a ping
<dualbootah> when i reformat
<TrD> ah i wanna try iceroot thank you
<Monotoko> dualbootah, go for ext4 if you don't need Windows to access it :)
<dualbootah> i use gparted
<dualbootah> kk
<ichbinder> hello. During installation, is there a way to install a bootloader's files (grub in my case) to a separate partition while the bootloader itself is still installed to MBR? Specifying for such a partition that it shall be used as /boot didn't work and resulted in a corrupted bootloader configuration... re-installing now.
<Monotoko> dualbootah, the installer can manage it for you
<dualbootah> ill wipe windows and set the new one to ext4
<dualbootah> can i do it myself too?
<Monotoko> dualbootah, yeah...but your best leaving it to the installer...because you need a swap etc too
<dualbootah> can i just wipe the windows partiton then
<Polah> ichbinder: It's possible, you'd have to ask in #grub for how to do it though
<dualbootah> and leave it as a blank nfts
<Monotoko> dualbootah, yeah go for it
<dualbootah> ntfs
<dualbootah> kk
<FloodBot1> dualbootah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dualbootah> and then itll just do all it needs to the ntfs blank drive?
<ichbinder> Polah: thanks. Well, #grub couldn't really help since this is an ubuntu-install specific question... :)
<Monotoko> dualbootah, there will be an option to "wipe all and install Ubuntu" while your installing...just choose that
<dualbootah> alright guys cya be back when im on ubuntu!
<dualbootah> <3 u monotoko lol
<TrD> can i pm you iceroot please ?
<dualbootah> man love?
<Monotoko> dualbootah, see you :) and hahah yes
<Monotoko> bro love!
<dualbootah> kk be back in a few does ubuntu install fast?
<Monotoko> dualbootah, 20-30 mkins
<Monotoko> *mins
<dualbootah> kk not too bad
<dualbootah> be back
<Polah> ichbinder: Using the command grub-install allows you to specify where to put the GRUB files using the option --root-directory=/path/to/directory. For example, grub-install --root-directory=/boot sda   then you could just have /boot as it's own partition, i.e. you'd mount another partition there
<AlanKey> does anyone know of a good windows VNC server??
<Monotoko> AlanKey, realVNC
<Monotoko> there is a free version for Windows I believe
<AlanKey> cool thanks
<goodtime> AlanKey: secure shell
<Monotoko> AlanKey, why don't you just enable Remote Desktop on the Windows machine?
<Monotoko> AlanKey, then use rdesktop?
<AlanKey> oh
<AlanKey> i need to access the laptop from my windows machene
<Monotoko> AlanKey, is the laptop Linux?
<Monotoko> AlanKey, if so...you will want the server on the laptop and the client on the Windows machine
<AlanKey> ok
<AlanKey> do you know of any servers for ubunut??
<Polah> AlanKey: I said earlier, you'd need to set up a VNC server on the laptop and have a VNC client to connect to the server on the Windows machine. Alternatively you could use a program like Teamviewer, or set up an SSH server on the laptop and connect to it from the Windows machine using PuTTY
<Monotoko> AlanKey, this may help: http://www.ozzu.com/unix-linux-forum/gui-remote-desktop-windows-linux-t51149.html
<bigdaddyduergar> anyone played with "Conky" before?
<AlanKey> thank you :)
<Guest44329> hello all....
<Monotoko> Guest44329, hello
<TheCyph3r> hello
<Guest44329> have a quick question about fstab...
<Monotoko> Guest44329, hit us :)
<ozatomic> with open-iscsi is it posible to bind it to a single nic. Everytime i bring down my second nic it destroys the iscsi
<Guest44329> ok, on boot... this works and everything mounts fine....
<Guest44329>  sudo mount -t cifs '//10.0.1.10/GoFlex Home Public' /home/xbmc/MediaMount -o username=xbmc,password=4546413
<Polah> Guest44329: Go ahead with asking.
<Guest44329> but when I do a sudo mount -a, I get an error with that line number
<Guest44329> sorry....
<Monotoko> Guest44329, you put that in your fstab? fstab isn't for commands...not sure what you would need to put into fstab to mount that though
<Guest44329> one sec...
<Monotoko> okay :)
<Guest44329> that wasnt it at all...
<OerHeks> Guest44329, maybe the ' is wrong
<Monotoko> Guest44329, no worries...we all do it
<goodtime> you can change the format with fstab
<ichbinder> Polah: thanks. I tried that in my last installation, but didn't work somehow... I now re-install and i saw that you can once select a partition to use as /boot and then there is another option where you can select the installation partition for grub... so maybe I misconfigured that, last time. I highly doubt it, but we'll see...
<Guest44329> /10.0.1.10/GoFlex\040Home\040Public /home/xbmc/NAS cifs username=xbmc,password=4546413 defaults 0 0
<goodtime> heh
<Guest44329> thats the line I get an error on when I do a "sudo mount -a"....
<dr_willis> Guest44329:  i think your spaceing went wrong.. but i do belive the use of \040 for space is correct in fstab
<dr_willis> or am i just reading it wrong...
<Guest44329> I dunno....
<dr_willis> I make it a point to NEVER set up shares with spaces in the names. :)
<Guest44329> ok, so 040 is used in conjunction with the \ excape?
<yagoo> Guest44329, what entry for cifs is in fstaB?
<Monotoko> dr_willis, spaces are EVIL :P
<dr_willis> xbmc has the feature to access samba shares on it own i thought,
<Guest44329> yeah, this GoFlex NAS wont let me change the root share name
<Guest44329> yeah,,,, SMB is slow with an Apple router...
<dr_willis> and rember the settings..
<Guest44329> or it is for me at least
<zykotick9> Guest44329, i'd personally try it without that leading / before the 10.0.1.10 (just guessing)
<Guest44329> btw my name is matt
<dr_willis> if you like xbmc, you may want to check out boxee also.
<Guest44329> boxee.... iick...
<Guest44329> I just been using XBMC for so long...
<cockblockjock> fags
<ichbinder> another question: after installing a new ubuntu on a different machine, is there a way to install all applications that are installed in another ubuntu on a different machine?
 * yagoo ??->" //10.0.1.10/GoFlex\ Public\ Home\ Public /home/xbmc/NAS cifs username=xbmc,password=4546413 defaults 0 0 "
<ichbinder> Like: sudo apt-get install list_of_packages_from_ubuntu_on_old_machine
<dr_willis> !clone | ichbinder
<ubottu> ichbinder: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr_willis> ichbinder:  yes there is.. :) see above for one way
<Guest44329> yagoo, tried it and that wont mount on startup
<dr_willis> yagoo:  quoteins spaces  like that in fstab will not work properly
<dr_willis> fstab is very weird in how it wants spaces shown. (not sure why)
<ichbinder> dr_willis: oh, thanks! cool
<yagoo> Guest44329, between the quotes.. don't use quotes
<tyler_d> my touchpad will not come back on even after trying gconftool-2, and restarting a few times. help please!
<Guest44329> so the mount at startup will work fine.... but re-mounting doing mount -a, dosent work
<dr_willis>  Public\ Home\ Public    will not work in fstab.. but would work via command line
<dr_willis> http://raetsel.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/samba-shares-spaces-and-fstab-with-a-bit-of-octal-thrown-in/
<SirShmoopy> can anyone help me find the information on my tv/build xorg to work right?
<zykotick9> Guest44329, aka matt, have you tried without the leading / or //?
<Guest44329> ok, well thanks for the consideration... yall have a great night.... thanks for the link....
<SirShmoopy> my 32" is reading as a 37" so i cant see the sides
<sneakyimp> I would like to use iptables to prevent inbound SSH access to my server EXCEPT for some ip ranges that are ones I use.  Can anyone help me figure this out?  I'm a total iptable noob.
<dr_willis> Space is decimal 32 which is octal 40 ( but we need 3 digits for the interpretation to work so it is 040)
<dr_willis> SirShmoopy:  sounds like the overscan settings
<yagoo> Guest44329, ask in #bash how to capture character encoding (try using smbclient to list the "share name" pipe that to a hexdump.. maybe it's a strange charcter used by the goflex server)
<dr_willis> SirShmoopy:  how are you connected to the tv?
<SirShmoopy> mobo to lcdtv hdmi
<dr_willis> sneakyimp:  i think sshd has settings to allow only from specific ip ranges.
<dr_willis> SirShmoopy:  whats your video chipset?
<sneakyimp> dr_willis: in the interest of *really* hardening my server, I'd like for iptables to block them before they can get a crack at sshd
<SirShmoopy> i dont remember, its a ASUS P8Z68-V
<dr_willis> sneakyimp:  time to learn iptables then i guess. :)
<SirShmoopy> lemme see
<dr_willis> SirShmoopy:  nvidia? ati? intel?
<arooni-mobile> how can i make cron run even if my laptop is hibernated;  i.e. if cron is missed; it should be run on next boot
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  that could be real screwy if you hibernated for like 3 months...
<SirShmoopy> dr_willis, im guessing its intel? let me grab the box, i just built it last night
<sneakyimp> dr_willis:  I've been reading the ubuntu docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo) but they don't have ip-specific examples.  I'm terrified of locking myself out.
<froq> anyone know some real good directions on how to remove unity + gnome 2 and install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04?
<zykotick9> arooni-mobile, i "believe" anacron can do that
<zykotick9> !gnome3 > froq
<ubottu> froq, please see my private message
<terry> sneakyimp: You can also use a different port.
<dr_willis> froq:  that can cause breakage.. and is not oficially supported.. best to just wait for the next release for your gnome-3 addiction :)
<sneakyimp> terry: thx, but security by obscurity doesn't really work as I understand it
<froq> dr_willis, ... ok.  bummer.
<BajK> is there ANY good reason why applications always rant about non existing /var/log/applicationname folder instead of just CREATING it?
<yagoo> froq, hey relax.. it's summer :)
<froq> yeah, I suppose... it is summer.  :)
<BajK> proftpd does this, apache2 does this …
<daniel__> hello i just updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and ihave no clue how to get my wireless card to work again ive been looking at this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and still no clue i know that i have Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<BajK> just adding mkdir /var/log/proftpd to /etc/init.d/proftpd 's "start" function does the job
<dr_willis> BajK:   perhaps if someone hacked into your server and deleted the logs.. you would want to know.. I cant say ive ever noticed any programs ranting..
<dr_willis> but i dont use ftp any more either.
<BajK> but no, ranting … just because I give a sh.. about log files
<BajK> dr_willis: well if the guy was clever he just deleted the contents
<BajK> not the entire folder
<BajK> and then it would not have said hat
<BajK> it just checks for the folder to exist
<BajK> and if not then it refuses to start
<terry> sneakyimp: It helps.  But as dr_wills suggests, you can have sshd only listen to certain IPs or range of IPs.  Edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config  (You can also move away from default port 22, and if you are interested in security, it will help.)
<dr_willis> if he was really clever he would  be using ssh and scp.. but thats getting away from the issue
<dr_willis> could be proftpd has a setting to not rant..
<yagoo> daniel__, what command's show output?
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know where i can find out how to root a droid x 2.3.3 from within linux?
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, from the android SDK docs maybe?
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  'superoneclick' i recall worked via mono or .net.
<sneakyimp> terry: thank you.  still sincerely hoping for help with iptables ;)
<BajK> dr_willis: I just edited its startup script to create that respective folder
<BajK> and that will do it :)
<daniel__> yagoo,http://paste.ubuntu.com/649558/
<daniel__> yagoo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/649558/
<[THC]AcidRain> dr_willis: im not sure if that will work for me, if your superoneclick is refering to gingerbreak, its a no go
<gmachine_24> How do I do a badblocks check on a drive attached to the computer via a PCI/RAID card? I don't use the RAID options - just as a way to add more drives to the computer. What I really mean is do I need to run the check from a "live" disc . . . or can I run it on the secondary drive after I unmount it? I'm running 10.04LTS.Thanks.
<SirShmoopy> dr_willis, the board has no mention of nvidia or radion other than the support for the pcie ports so it is either Intel or something else?
<terry> sneakyimp: Why do it with iptables when you can do it in sshd's config?
<yagoo> daniel__, look at the device id.. ur card is supported
<terry> /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -s 65.19.175.58 -j DROP
<gmachine_24> Also, can I check the drive without destroying the data stored on it?
<sneakyimp> terry: i'm following advice from a security expert I trust.  I've already got sshd locked down pretty tight.  i believe there are performance reasons and it is also more secure.
<yagoo> daniel__, see "Installing STA drivers"
#ubuntu 2011-07-22
<ichbinder> Polah: worked now... weird. Thanks for helping.
<terry> ^^ will ignore everything from that particular IP.  You can do that for a range as wel.
<Polah> ichbinder: No problem
<[THC]AcidRain> superoneclick doesnt support droid x2
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  check it again. i used it on older versions.
<dr_willis> they may have an older version archived
<[THC]AcidRain> well im actually running a flavor of droid x on a droid x2 device,
<dr_willis> [THC]AcidRain:  time to ask in #android i imagine.
<terry> sneakyimp: You dhould go to the security expert you trust for instruction.
<[THC]AcidRain> oh snap. z4root is working...
<sneakyimp> terry: thx for rule.  as for said expert, he's very busy (and in wildly different time zone).  i'm under a painful deadline.
<[THC]AcidRain> or at least it appears.
<dr_willis> z4root never worked for me [THC]AcidRain
<sneakyimp> terry:  latin proverb: if there is no wind, row
<terry> sneakyimp: If it were me, I'd let sshd's config handle what IPs it listens for.
<[THC]AcidRain> ,
<dr_willis> does sshd support hosts.allow and hosts.deny? or is that so old.. its totally outdated :)
<Toyame> hello
<sneakyimp> terry: might it happen that one could exploit sshd in that case?   also, is it not more efficient for your machine to have iptables drop the packet before handing it to higher levels of software?
<Toyame> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Loshki> sneakyimp: I agree with terry. Using sshd on a non-standard port, and allowing ssh logins via key only is a better way to go...
<zykotick9> dr_willis, ssh would need to be called from xinetd to work - it's probably a stand alone server - so short answer is NO
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  just rembering the old-skool days :)
<TheCyph3r> I've got a question about coming up with a terminal command
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  back when you often had to recompile the kernel to get a cd burner working..
<zykotick9> dr_willis, ahh, brings me back to a simpler... err more difficult, time ;)
<TheCyph3r> If I have a folder with, say, 100 files (specifically pictures), and they all have typical names cameras give (xxx-###, etc)...how can I rename all of them sequentially
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i always hated xinitd BTW, but that hosts allow would be pretty handy.
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  theck out the renameutils command line tools perhaps. :) is one way
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  ive cheated and used wine to run 'bulk rename utilty' also on linux (and i use it all the time on windows)
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: is that a download?
<sneakyimp> Does anyone here have a good plan for excluding the vast majority of remote IPs for SSH access while permitting some reasonable subnet -- WITHOUT locking oneself out of the machine.  For example, what happens when your ISP gets bought by Comcast?  Or your ISP switches to IP v6?
<dr_willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-5 (natty), package size 78 kB, installed size 272 kB
<sneakyimp> Loshki: thanks for your input.
<uni4dfx> Has anyone been able to connect their Windows Mobile 6.5 device to Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> i use 'qmv' in the renameutils package all the time
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: okay so I have the package, I imagine that it's a command line program that I use through the terminal?
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r: for example qmv. puts all the filenames in a list in a text editor you set.. edit them how you want, save,exit.. it renames them all.. i do a thing similer to.....
<dr_willis> qmv -f do -e geany
<dr_willis> qmv -f do -e geany *
<dr_willis> -f do = just show the name to rename to... not both befor/after, -e = use the editor...
<dr_willis> then you can do whatever edits you want.. but in your simple case. you may want to track down a more focused tool
<TheCyph3r> Right, well my thinking was this
<joki> Anyone here have experience with conky?
<TheCyph3r> There may be 200-300 pictures with names preassigned by camera...the pictures are of book pages, and i'd like to rename them by page #
<dr_willis> im so used to useng 'bulk rename utilty' on windows.. i always install it via wine.. it can add 001 to 999 to the front of a bunch of files in just a few clicks
<dr_willis> joki:  lots of conky docs and examples out there.. and the conky homepage...
<dr_willis> joki: state the issue and see who can help.
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  so is the page# part of the existing filename?
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  or are they in order?
<Loshki> sneakyimp: that's why I think ssh/non-standard port/keyed entry only is the way to go. You can set up and run/test the server using your existing ssh connection, and then enable it when you're sure it works. And it
<wookienz> ubuntu legends. after ,my latest kernel updated pushed out by ubuntu my machine no longer boots to desktop. I get "operaitng in low graphics mode" with no way to fix it.
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: They ARE in order, but the existing filename is some randomly assigned name on each...ex: SHF-104, SHF-105, SHF-106, etc.
<Loshki> sneakyimp: isn't sensitive to the particular ip addresses in use by client or server...
<dr_willis> so you want to change all 'SHF' to "Our_Florida_Pics_" or similer?
<TheCyph3r> just like "Pg 201" "Pg 202" "Pg 203" etc. ad nauseum
<dr_willis> SO you want to change 'SHF-' to be 'Pg '
<dr_willis> but keep the #'s the same.
<TheCyph3r> yes, and the numbers in the filename need to be changed as well
<dr_willis> heh.. changed how. :)  that frst part would be easy to do via qmv,
<TheCyph3r> Nope, the numbers too....It takes FAR too long doing it by hand
<dr_willis> you want it to start at 001 and end at whatever? or what exactly
<TheCyph3r> let me see
<dr_willis> Geany has 'vertical block' cut/paste features that would make that rather easy also. :) if i can rember how to make bash print 001 to 999....
<TBotNik> All, Been fighting a networking problem for weeks.  Opened thread on Ubuntu Forums at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11072877#post11072877 and have 3 other machines I just have to get on my network and inet, because they all are supposed to be sharing a database.  I sure can use some help.
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> what software program does anyone recommend for checking the hard drive on my Ubuntu computer?
<TBotNik> All, Looks like the HOWTO that atomicben put out there would work, if I had the "Auto eth0" they are talking about, which I had before the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: Oh wow, brain fart....I'm using my laptop now, but was inserting the SD card into my PC and wondering why the hell the card wouldnt mount!
<sam555> Does anyone know whether this is any good http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-hard-disk-sanity-with-smartmontools-debian-ubuntu
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  :) or ssh'd to some fileserver.. and wondering why its not got the stuff instgalled.. heh...
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: im a newbie... "ssh"?
<almoxarife> TBotNik: you have a machine of four on a net, you want it to serve up dhcp to the rest, yes?
<dr_willis> !ssh | TheCyph3r
<ubottu> TheCyph3r: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  somthing you will want learn about. if you have more then 1 ubuntu box.
<TBotNik> almoxarife: Yup!
<sneakyimp> loshki:  the machine is already alive on the internet.  the issue now is locking it down.  it's a compute instance at amazon EC2 so I can't ever go plug-in a keyboard to fix the problem.  non-standard port is possible but a port scan would yield the open port quite easily.
<almoxarife> TBotNik: the simple setup would be dnsmasq
<dr_willis> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.57-1 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: I see....Well im quite aware that i know a percentage of a percentage about Ubuntu, or even linux for that matter >.<
<TBotNik> almoxarife: But why do I not have the "Auto eth0"?
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  i can 'ssh' from my android phone to my Ubuntu box.. and irc/update/upgrade/transfer files...  make it play 'Mooooo.wav' to annoy the wife....
<almoxarife> TBotNik: auto eth0? because you didn't set it to auto?
<joki> I need help setting up conky with a lua script anyone willing to help?
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: Ohh, so it's like remote access?
<TBotNik> almoxarife: Do I need to send my dhcp config to pb, for you to look at?
<Foxx> Would any of you know why my wireless would say "device not managed"? I already changed etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  file to Managed=True
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  thats one blade of the SSH swiss army-kife-tool.. :)
<almoxarife> TBotNik: no, don't want to look at it, you want to serve up dhcp, ok, I suggest 'dnsmasq'
<cheako> Hello, I'm trying to build an app with g++ that includes <string> and ends up with this error: " error: '::fwide' has not been declared" and a tone of others.
<TBotNik> almoxarife: Not sure, was working on dhcpd, but my machine has dhcp3-server instead and think maybe something got screwed in the config file
<TBotNik> almoxarife: K looking at that right now.
<cheako> What includes must preq these?
<dr_willis> bbl
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: I see....okay, so the 129 files are names as such: IMGP0176.jpg, all the way to IMGP0303.jpg
<almoxarife> TBotNik: maybe, first you need to decide what to use, then you can figure out the bugs
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: And the first filename I want to change to "Pg 279" and ascend to "Pg 406"
<TBotNik> almoxarife: While I'm in "Synaptic" should I uninstall the DHCPD or DHCP3?
<almoxarife> TBotNik: I am guessing there is a reason why the router can't serve dhcp
<skutr34> Hey, I did a clean install of ubuntu 11.04 and tried to boot and it got stuck on a purple screen.....
<TBotNik> almoxarife: dnsmasq-base was already installed but not dnsmasq
<TBotNik> installing now
<skutr34> 64 bit dual boot with Windows 7
<almoxarife> TBotNik: yeap, you need it
<TBotNik> almoxarife: Got my laptop connected to hub, so will know when it is live.
<almoxarife> TBotNik: the config file is pretty straight forward, dnsmasq will offer up dhcp, you decide what the net ip range is, the other machines need to look at the machine with dnsmasq for dhcp
<skutr34> Hey, I did a clean install of ubuntu 11.04 and tried to boot and it got stuck on a purple screen. Can anyone help with this please?
<Loshki> sneakyimp: In practice, port scanning tcp sockets is quite time consuming as the space is so big. I've found that running ssh on a non-standard port has pretty much stopped all ssh probe attempts. And allowing keyed-access-only pretty much prevents any password guessing. You'll probably want it even if you use the other stuff. See Tips for Securing Your EC2 Instance  http://aws.amazon.com/articles/1233, in particular the "Ditch Those Passwords: Use ss
<Loshki> h Keys" sections...
<pappa_bear> how do i quit firefox in terminal
<dr_willis> killall firefox
<dr_willis> may do it
<skutr34> Hey, I did a clean install of ubuntu 11.04 and tried to boot and it got stuck on a purple screen. Can anyone help with this please?
<dr_willis> skutr34:  what video chipset? try the nomodeset option yet?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | skutr34
<ubottu> skutr34: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TBotNik> almoxarife: K installed
<pappa_bear> irefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<pappa_bear> killall didnt work
<dr_willis> ps ax | grep firefox, make note of the 'pid'  then 'kill pid'  or 'kill -9 pid'
 * pappa_bear is frustrated
<skutr34> dr_willis: i will try this
<dr_willis> or carefully try 'xkill' and click in the ofending firefox window
<TrentonAdams> dr_willis: I found my sluggish problem
<dr_willis> carefull with xkill;. :) it can kill the X session if you click wrongly
<TBotNik> All, Sorry did not drag right so closed.
<pappa_bear> i can't find the firefox window
<dr_willis> TrentonAdams:  slugs in the pc? :)
<TBotNik> almoxarife: What next
<pappa_bear> tha's why i'm havin' to do it in terminal but i'm a n()()b
<Brosephus> already asked this in #apache but my OS is ubuntu: I've got this config in sites-available, site in enabled, main domain works fine but the two subdomains do not: http://pastebin.com/Sd5B38U2, DNS is configured but the subdomains are unreachable
<TrentonAdams> dr_willis: lol.  No, remember, the slow keyboard input, bad graphics, etc, after screen saver.  Logout/login fixed it sort of deal
<joki> I need help setting up conky with a lua script anyone willing to help?
<TrentonAdams> dr_willis: You mentioned seeing that sometimes too
<genewitch> my grub.cfg is wrong, when it tries to boot of UUID it fails but if i set it to /dev/sda1 it boots. Any way to fix the UUID thing or should i just stick with the /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> pappa_bear:  then try this route --> ps ax | grep firefox, make note of the 'pid'  then 'kill pid'  or 'kill -9 pid'
<dr_willis> TrentonAdams:  dont think it was me...
<pappa_bear> pappa_bear@theDen:~$ ps as | grep firefox
<pappa_bear>  1000 17794 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 S+   pts/0      0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<pappa_bear> now what?
<dr_willis> one of those first #'s is the PID.
<pappa_bear> probably the 17794
<dr_willis> i just cant rember which. :)
<dr_willis> 1000 may be the user uid. :)
<pappa_bear> or that 3rd 0
<zykotick9> genewitch, run "blkid" to find the proper UUID, or switch to Labels
<dr_willis> actually none of them are.. thats the process for your grep command.. :)
<zykotick9> genewitch, using /dev/sda# should be avoided if possible
<Polah> pappa_bear: dr_willis: Second one is PID. The column is titled "PID" too (:
<TBotNik> almoxarife: You have a HOWTO link on setting this up?
<almoxarife> TBotNik: dnsmasq configure dhcp http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/setup.html
<pappa_bear> okay but what do i do with the pid?
<genewitch> zykotick9: the blkid reports the same UUID as the one in grub.cfg
<dr_willis> try ps ax | grep fire       could be the command name is not 'firefox' - i got no X. so cant check
<dr_willis> pappa_bear:  'kill THEPIDNUMBER'
<almoxarife> TBotNik: yeap, from the author even
<pappa_bear> k
<zykotick9> Does anyone happen to know how long the timeout is sudo, before it requires the password again?
<genewitch> zykotick9: mind you i have no idea why it fails, something about root device took too long to respond and it drops to initramfs
<Polah> pappa_bear: are you trying to kill an instance of firefox?
<pappa_bear> yes
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  i was thinking 15 min..  i do know its setable
<pappa_bear> Polah, sry
<almoxarife> dr_willis: where I can set sudo time?
<pappa_bear> Polah, yeah, i can't find the window,
<BiggFREE> Usually it is 10 minutes
<zykotick9> dr_willis, I found a webupd8 article about setting, but can't figure out a way to test
<Polah> pappa_bear: ps -A | grep firefox should do it. The first number that shows is the PID. Then you can use kill -9 <PID>
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  no idea. :) i do know its setable s omewhere.
<Polah> pappa_bear; Should give you an output like this 9862 ?        00:00:13 firefox-bin with firefox in red
<almoxarife> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-change-sudo-password-time-out-in.html
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  sudo apt-get update... enter password...   then try it again in a few min....
<zykotick9> Set sudo timeout http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-change-sudo-password-time-out-in.html
<almoxarife> :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis, but if i rerun a sudo command won't that reset it?
<skutr34> dr_willis: my video card: ATI Raedon HD 3200, ATI display adapter (0x9612)
<dr_willis> it sets it for 15 min after the first initial sudo (or 10 min) i think
<dr_willis> skutr34:  write that down on a sticker on the pc. :)
<omnimoon> evening all
<zykotick9> dr_willis, cool, i can just test to figure it out then
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  perhaps 'watch sudo ls -l'    :) and let it run till it fails?
<TBotNik> almoxarife: /etc/resolve.conf hasboth :  nameserver 192.168.3.1 and
<TBotNik> nameserver 127.0.0.1.  is this good?
<dr_willis> I dont know that watch can work that way.. but it just came to mind.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, cool thanks!
<skutr34> dr_willis: do you by chance know if that chipset needs the nomodeset parameters?
<TrentonAdams> dr_willis: Anyhow, I blogged about it just now.  http://blog.adamsbros.org/2011/07/21/ubuntu-sluggish-or-slow/
<dr_willis> skutr34:  no idea. I avoid ati as much as possible. try it and see.
<skutr34> dr_willis: haha, why do you avoid ATI?
<jswensen> Just installed 10.04 (no 11.04 because I can only get RTAI to build for 10.04).  I can't get gdm to start without "fenagling".  Xorg/gdm seems to start, but it just sits there and the cursor blinks on a black background.  If I mash on CTRL-ALT-F1 long enough the screen goes blank (I think it actually dropped to a terminal because I can blind login and cat something to a file and it is actually there), then use ALT-F8 to get back to graphical display.  Up
<jswensen> returning GDM is actually showing up.
<almoxarife> TBotNik: no, resolve.conf will reset itself, the change is done elsewhere
<dr_willis> skutr34:  i normally need nomodeset untll i can get the addational-drivers installed for my nvidia cards
<dr_willis> skutr34:  they are very poor in their linux support.
<jswensen> In constrast, if I start the system without GDM running and just run startx, Xorg starts up fine.  Any suggestions?
<skutr34> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> skutr34:  i rank them > 'nvidia, intel ...... way down.. ATI..   and NEVER BUY --> sis.'
<TBotNik> K, where?
<dr_willis> does matrox even exist any more? they would be above sis. :)
<skutr34> dr_willis: i will try the nomodeset params, then install my additional drivers
<skutr34> thanks for the help :)
<TBotNik> almoxarife: Do I need to create the shell script they suggest and run it?
<TrentonAdams> Yeah, those sissy sis cards.
<TrentonAdams> :P
<dr_willis> skutr34:  ive notived if you install with the nomodeset option. It can get added to the /etc/default/grub file - even after its not neded.
<skutr34> dr_willis: really? that's interesting
<ntr0py> dr_willis, may i ask what gfx card u currently have in use?
<almoxarife> TBotNik: no shell scripts, wait one
<skutr34> dr_willis: notived?
<dr_willis> I am on an Nvidia Geforce 6150SE (built into the MB) on this box. I took out my 8800gtsxxx  that was in here.. because i couldent stand the noise. :)
<TBotNik> almoxarife: K, just remember I have dhcp3-server instead of dhcpd.
<dr_willis> Laptop has a Nvidia 360M  (i think), only ati machine i got is a 'slim' cheap pc i got at xmas on black friday for $200 :)(
<user234> if i'm getting a write protect error on a usb drive that does not have a write protect slider, does that mean it's toast?
<dr_willis> user234:  ive seen usb flash go bad that way..
<dr_willis> user234:  ive seen brand new ones say a similer error.. even under windows. :) took that one back to the store.
<user234> dr_willis: thx
<Hermiene> I'm getting the blank screen w/cursor thingy when trying to install, and I've tried the "i195.modeset=0" solution, to no avail. Am I missing something...?
<dr_willis> Store Manager was looking ALL over that usb flash for a write-protect switch.. ive never seen a USB flash with one.
<TBotNik> almoxarife: You looking for HOWTO?
<dr_willis> night all...
<q0_0p> how do i install ubuntu kernel
<ntr0py> dr_willis, night
<almoxarife> TBotNik: dnsmasq is a dhcp server, but you also have another as you mentioned, you need to decide which is the one you want to use, I don't see how both can be used
<wookienz> when i log into gdm i dont have the classic gnome option, only "user defined session or "recovery console" where has it gone?
<wookienz> classic gnome tha is.
<YankDownUnder> Hermiene, What about VGA=771 ?
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p what do you mean by that upgrade the kernel?
<TBotNik> almoxarife: K will uninstall, but have to leave client.  Right?
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, yes
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, for some reason ubuntu is telling me I dont have a kernel when i boot
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, I've chrooted into the system and have access to apt-get
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p Im more familiar with yum than apt but sudo apt-get upgrade kernel should do it
<Hermiene> YankDownUnder: I'm on a stationary box. I thought that was just for laptops...?
<almoxarife> TBotNik: the client was already there, yes?
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, what should I apt-get in specific
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p /usr/bin
<YankDownUnder> Hermiene, Give it a go regardless....you can also put in: acpi=off noapic
<almoxarife> TBotNik: so why not use the dhcp-server you installed?
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, what about /usr/bin ?
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p sorry missread apt-get upgrade kernel
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p thought you asked for the path to apt
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, what is package called
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, if i remember something like linux-image
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, or linux headers
<Hermiene> YankDownUnder: This is my first time installing Linux... Do I leave the double hyphens "--" alone, or do I delete them?
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p linux-image will work with sudo apt-get install
<YankDownUnder> Hermiene, Just a quick question - why are you using the "i195" option in the first place?
<user234> is there a place where i can download modules for a particular kernel?
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p I use sudo apt-get upgrade kernel just to install headers etc
<Hermiene> YankDownUnder: I followed this: http://journalxtra.com/2010/07/ubuntu-fixing-the-blank-screen-on-installation-bug/
<sker> Q
<YankDownUnder> Hermiene, Right oh...just checking mate.
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, what about this apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<herny> they should combine Software Center and Synaptic into one thingamabob
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p yes thats the kernel
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, do I need to install headers?
<andantino> and call it Synaptic Thingamabob?
<Hermiene> YankDownUnder: Giving it a go...
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p the headers and other stuff isnt needed unless you want to compile your own kernel
<YankDownUnder> Hermiene, you can also try adding "xforcevesa" as well...
<L1nuxRules> q0_0p also might be needed to compile from source
<q0_0p> L1nuxRules, okay makes sense
<almoxarife> synaptic works for me, its not sexy but it gets it done
<suicidal> hey guys
<suicidal> how do i join a channel?
<herny>  /join #channel
<zykotick9> This isn't a support question so technically it's OT but, I gotta share it.  KVM virtualization can easily boot separate physical partitions - so you can be in Ubuntu, and open a VM of your physical windows on another partition (or another GNU/Linux install).  Really cool in my opinion!  I discovered it as a warning on Ubuntu's KVM page.
<goodtime> #channel
<andantino> "/join #channelname"
<suicidal> guys
<ntr0py> How is it possible that a video in VLC looks like it has lover fps on vdpau than regular playback?
<suicidal> how do i join a channel?
<andantino> slash
<andantino> #
<andantino> join
<dualbootah> hi everyone
<Polah> suicidal: /join #channel
<sker> hi
<andantino> ooops
<dualbootah> i just installed ubuntu
<andantino> i mean
<dualbootah> but i cant get the World of wracraft installer file to open
<dualbootah> can someone help me
<dualbootah> it says the exe is hidden
<dualbootah> and i cant freaking fix it
<almoxarife> dualbootah: exe? like windows?
<dualbootah> yes
<dualbootah> im trying to run it with wine
<dualbootah> but now its all screwed up
<goodtime> type  /join #channel suicidal
<dualbootah> now its completely meesed up
<andantino> like if you want to join a room called skallywag you would type "/join #scallywag"
<almoxarife> dualbootah: did winehq say that game ran in wine?
<dualbootah>  No installer data could be found. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support.
<dualbootah> yes its the most popular ame able to be ran in wine with no problems
<zykotick9> almoxarife, WOW does run in wine yes
<L1nuxRules> dualbootah the only use of windows is for gaming so use it forget wine or whatever because your emulating so your hardware is being used for more than is needed although windows will use more base resources
<dualbootah> im only ubunut
<dualbootah> id like to run it in ubuntu...
<thephased> I'm having a tough time removing alsa-base from lucid. apt-get doesn't seem to work because that's not how i installed it initally.
<chaddy> ask in #winehq, maybe, dualbootah
<thephased> i really just want to upgrade alsa to 1.0.24 using a ppa
<zykotick9> dualbootah, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<L1nuxRules> dualbootah Im hardcore Linux and hate windows but I still use it because its the only advantage windows has over Linux which is down to dev and hardware vendors
<genewitch> is installing the ATI drivers from the restricted hardware panel the recommended way of doing it?
<genewitch> or should i get the drivers from ATI
<almoxarife> dualbootah: google more
<rww> genewitch: You should use Restricted Hardware. The ATI drivers aren't supported by us.
<dualbootah> i have
<dualbootah> ive tried every solution
<dualbootah> nothing works
<dualbootah> im supposed to unhide the exe
<genewitch> rww: k
<dualbootah> but it doesnt owrk
<FloodBot1> dualbootah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> dualbootah, ask in #winehq then
<ichbinder_> hello. I need to install sun-java6-jdk and a few weeks ago that still was found in synaptic and installed, when canonical partners was added as repository. Now I installed same ubuntu 11.04 on a different machine today and it can't find sun-java6-jdk anymore, even though canonical partners etc. is the same...?
<dualbootah> Note that on some WoW DVD's the installer executable is hidden and you need to re-mount the disc with the 'unhide' option. To do this type in a terminal:    sudo umount /dev/cdrom   sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/
<blade1> i need help about kdm theme
<dualbootah> i tried those commands
<Hermiene> YankDownUnder: The "vga=771" thing didn't work. What was the other thing? (I didn't jot it down.)
<almoxarife> dualbootah: giving up? that's no fun, get some soda and some pizza, start from scratch
<zykotick9> ichbinder, did you "sudo apt-get update" after adding partner?  it should be there.
<StaticShock> is there an appropriate channel for discussing FUSE?
<Polah> ichbinder_: Double check the partners repo is enabled and make sure you updated your package list
<YankDownUnder> Hermiene, "xforcevesa"
<andantino> dualbootah: juice and salad is probably a healthier option though
<andantino> just sayin
<Hermiene> YankDownUnder: Ah, thanks. Will try that.
<blade1> i need help about kdm!!!
<KM0201> blade: might have more luck in #kubuntuu
<blade1> but i have ubuntu
<blade1> :D
<Docnix> hello everybody
<KM0201> blade: so why on earth are you using kdm?
<sker> hi
<blade1> i will other theme
<Docnix> is there anybody expert with PiTiVi?
<ichbinder_> Polah: oh man... I shouldn't setup a new system last minute when I need it 9 hours later for a demo... and then forget to reload package list... -.-
<ichbinder_> Polah: thanks! :)
<L1nuxRules> km0201 hes probably installed a kde aimed app i.e yakuake
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: that usually doesn't install kdm
<Docnix> I'd need to export a movie in another standard format than the owner format
<L1nuxRules> km0201 ahh ok
<sneakyimp> loshki: yes of course keyed access via ssh already set up.  no root login, no password, key only.   in fact, only one AllowUsers right now.
<blade1> :(
<Avalessa> I know this is a stupid question but is there a specific topic here? :\
<L1nuxRules> sneakimp one more thing now switch the ssh port ... just for the decryption exploits
<Polah> Avalessa: Nope.
<Avalessa> WOuld anyone be able to help me figure out why ubuntu seems to suddenly be rejecting my xbox?
<Polah> Avalessa: In what way do you mean?
<L1nuxRules> +1 ubuntu
<JRWR> Ubuntu 10.04 (Linode) - Postfix/Dovecot Issue - Unable to receive emails - When ever i send a email to my mail server, the logs show that the email was received and no errors where found, when i go to check the account, no emails are in the inbox at all - main.cf http://pastebin.com/ARjhCSFC / master.cf http://pastebin.com/KHLRZt4A / dovecot.conf http://pastebin.com/hfKgB6VW
<YankDownUnder> JRWR, Um...wouldn't that question work better in #dovecot ?
<kora-chan> hi, i'm using natty on my thinkpad x220 tablet (i7, intel 3000HD). i have a small problem: i can use my external monitor just fine when i use my vga output, but when i connect it to the display port i only get a black screen with a mouse pointer on my notebook and the display itself says no signal. any idea how to troubleshoot?
<Avalessa> OUt of nowhere I suddenly lost the ability to go on xbox live. I use a wired connection through my ubuntu 11.04 laptop and it worked fine 3 weeks ago (I was idle for 3 weeks) and suddenly my xbox doesn't even connect to my network. I called xbox support and they told me to contact the ubuntu community so here I am.
<kora-chan> Avalessa: youre using your ubuntu machine to route the xbox to the net?
<Avalessa> Yes
<L1nuxRules> jrwr tail -f /var/log/mailog while your sending a mail to the server then pastebin that
<kora-chan> Avalessa:  Do you use a switch to connect the xbox and the pc? if yes, are you running a dhcp server on your ubuntu box? you could start by looking if the xbox got an ip and if yes if you can ping it
<JRWR> l1nuxman: http://pastebin.com/ALqcw0Xb
<L1nuxRules> jrwr but really you should be asking in #ubuntu-server
<L1nuxRules> jrwr will take a look
<kora-chan> Avalessa: may seem like a straight forward solution,... if the xbox doesnt find any network i'd also try checking the network cables,.. maybe somethings broken there
<robskii> Anyone know their way around joomla? Not having any luck finding life on their channels
<L1nuxRules> jrwr what mailbox you sending too?
<Avalessa> We tried everything with my router, router settings, and the xbox itself. Nothing hasworked.
<almoxarife> Avalessa: why not connect the xbox to the router?
<Avalessa> I'm 2 stories above the router
<terry> Avalessa: Tel us what you have hooked to what.
<JRWR> l1nuxman: its a virtual mailbox setup, should be going into the jrwr account
<almoxarife> Avalessa: ah
<Avalessa> My xbox is hooked up to my laptop which is connected to our wifi network
<YankDownUnder> JRWR, Have you considered checking in the #dovecot channel? Or #postfix for that matter? Oh, and have you setup a "procmailrc" yet?
<pappa_bear> Polah, that worked thanks
<L1nuxRules> jrwr theres no errors in the mailing being recieved so its the local delivery thats an issue are all the mail services started? Is the mail queue high?
<terry> !ics | Avalessa
<ubottu> Avalessa: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Avalessa> I'm already doing that
<JRWR> l1nuxman: i found the lost emails, they where in /home/jrwr/maildir
<terry> Avalessa: Do you have eth0 set to static IP address?
<terry> Avalessa: First off, is eth0  the network interface that is connected to the xbox?
<terry> or is it eth1?
<daniel__> hello would anyone know how to activate a wireless driver that stoped working after i updated from 10.10 to 11.04 my card is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN and my computer is a vostro 1000
<Avalessa> eth0 is the connection
<terry> to the xbox?
<Avalessa> Yes
<pappa_bear>  pappa_bear@theDen:~$ kill -9 16200
<pappa_bear> bash: kill: (16200) - No such process
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Have you tried to find out if the right device driver for the wireless is working and activated? (run "sudo jockey-gtk")
<pappa_bear> Polah, btw, it's the second number
<L1nuxRules> jrwr thats your inbox what are you using to retrieve the mail?
<Polah> pappa_bear: Second number for the way dr_willis told you to do it. It was the first number for the way I told you to.
<L1nuxRules> jrwr actually might not be whats the contents of that dir?
<almoxarife> Avalessa: you have a wireless connection to the router?
<Avalessa> My laptop does, yes
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, all that did was open additional drivers ive tried that and i marked the bcmwl-kernel-source for reisntalation like the website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx told me to and nothing has worked what else do u think i should try ?
<almoxarife> Avalessa: does xbox?
<Avalessa> No,
<Zaehlas> I have a question, running ubuntu 10.04, server, LTS, fresh install.  WHY would my udev do THIS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649600/
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Edit the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and comment out the bcm43xx driver, reboot.
<pappa_bear> Polah, first number = User ID
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, how do i do that
<Polah> pappa_bear: Not for my method. ps as shows UID and then PID. ps -a like I said shows PID  and then TTY. No UID
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Um, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf => comment in front of bcm43xx, save the file, restart the machine
<L1nuxRules> Zaehlas maybe something to do with the build system
<Zaehlas> well, this is crazy, was same build I used before, needed new hard drives, so fresh installed, but it looks luike every time it's booting, it swaps my two network interfaces..  which causes some serious problems, as you can guess.
<L1nuxRules> Zaehlas they have probablly changed something with the PXE deployment
<Zaehlas> meh.  any idea on how to UNDO whatever they changed.  this is crazy.  who has udev specifically rename network interfaces on a whim?
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, sry im a realy big noob here what do u mean comment in front of bcm43xx
<L1nuxRules> Zaehlas not familiar with udev or whim
<Zaehlas> YankDownUnder Comment is like the number sign, usually, hold down shift, hit 3, that symbol means "comment the whole line"
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Put a "#" in front of it like all the other comments in the file.
<Zaehlas> *sigh*  Maybe I'll reboot another dozen tinmes, and try to figure out what's it doing.
<Zaehlas> Thanks anyway
<ocmsRzr> hi, I'm trying to get my mic input played through the speakers and I don't have a clue how. I tried enabling the loopback module in pulseaudio but it didn't work
<ocmsRzr> any ideas?
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, .# replaced by b43 and ssb.
<daniel__> blacklist (so here)>bcm43xx
<comfortsuites> how do i reset the desktop,top tool bar, bottom toolbar to default settings?
<histo> !resetpanels | comfortsuites
<ubottu> comfortsuites: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<comfortsuites> bash: !resetpanels: event not found ??
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Yeah mate. Das it
<comfortsuites> didn't work
<comfortsuites> someone has changed the panel settings and minimized apps are like very very small
<SAaCMB> Ok i got windows installed, i have to update the drivers to be able to use sound and the internet. Heres my question, how do i fix the MBR so that i get Ubuntu as an operating system choice at startup? The installation of windows7 has made it so it only gives me the choice of windows.
<Avalessa> CAn anyone else help me with my xbox problem?
<histo> !grub2 | Obeyance
<ubottu> Obeyance: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Polah> SAaCM: Boot from a LiveCD/USB and reinstall GRUB
<itaylor57> comfortsuites, you run the command given by ubottu not the resetpanels command
<yellowgto> Anyone have any idea how to unmute mic (So you can hear it) on Ubuntu 11.04?
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, ok should i earase the blacklist before it and also how do i save it
<histo> yellowgto: in the sound preferences
<yellowgto> I've unmuted that already
<yellowgto> Under the input tab
<yellowgto> Doesn't work
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Mate, I never said to erase the blacklist - only to comment out the bcm43xx module and save the file and reboot the machine.
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, ok i didnt jsut making sure but how do i save the file
<Obeyance> Ok, i have Ubuntu 9.10 LIVECD. The last grub version i had after upgrading and patching fully to 11.04 i had Grub 1.99. What is the safest method of getting back to that? Would doing the liveCD route be safe?
<histo> yellowgto: you want to here playback from the mic?
<yellowgto> Yes
<histo> yellowgto: you'd have to unmute the output tab as well
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, "CTRL+X" saves the file
<yellowgto> I don't have an Unmute tab in output histo
<daniel__> ok im rebooting thanks hopefully it works
<yellowgto> Just left or right slider
<histo> yellowgto: you should have an output volume for the mic on the playback tab
<histo> yellowgto: if not you can use alsamixer in a terminal and
<yellowgto> Playback tab in Sound prefs?
<histo> yellowgto: idk i'm not in ubuntu atm but I know it's there
<yellowgto> I have an output tab
<yellowgto> histo I thought ubuntu uses pulse audio
<yellowgto> Not alsamixer?
<yellowgto> I might be wrong
<histo> yellowgto: alsamixer is a volume control
<yellowgto> because I have Alsa Mixer
<histo> yellowgto: unless something changed recently you should be able to adjust volumes with it
<yellowgto> It must be the headset
<yellowgto> Doesn't jive right with Ubuntu
<yellowgto> Logitech G930
<yellowgto> I have everything unmuted in ALSA mixer
<histo> yellowgto: i see what you are saying now with the new sound settings
<histo> yellowgto: let me check something
<yellowgto> I downloaded ALSA mixer
<yellowgto> From Synaptic
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, still no luck
<stercor_> What's the average capacity of nodes on VG2?
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Now that you've done that, run "sudo jockey-gtk" again - see what shows up mate.
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py:44: Warning: g_object_set_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<daniel__>   return info.invoke(*args)
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Are you typing this in a term: sudo jockey-gtk ??
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, yeh it opens up additional drivers and shoots that out in additional drivers it says the broadcom STA wireless driver is working but on my computer the wifi led isnt lit and as far as the networking tool it wont detect it and it worked fine in 10.10
<ocmsRzr> does anyone know how to play mic input through the speakers in 11.04
<YankDownUnder> daniel__, Close all that crap up, and open up the Package Manager, search on "backports" => install the backports, reboot, see what goes on after that.
<daniel__> ok
<comfortsuites> don't you need a patch cable to do a NIC2NIC connection?
<TheCyph3r> If I have two Ubuntu boxes on the same wireless network, can I transfer data b/w them w/o using an external HDD or the like?
<lenovo> lenovo ideapad y430
<dli> TheCyph3r, sure, use ssh should be handy, unless the network blocks it
<YankDownUnder> comfortsuites, IN most instances, the onboard NIC's are automatically configured - so they'll know if it's a crossover connection or not - and fix it automagically...however, it's always  nice to  have a crossover cable handy.
<TheCyph3r> dli: And how do I do that? I'm VERY slowly learning the whole Linux/Ubuntu thing
<comfortsuites> so it is possible to have a IP assigned to a NIC on the other end of a standard ethernet cable in ubuntu?
<dli> comfortsuites, auto-crossover is included in all Gigabit NIC, so, unless you have two computers both with 100Mbps NICs
<bryhoyt> Hi, I have made a few custom mods to my ubuntu system and suddenly dhclient (dhcp utility, I presume) no longer works. It first complains "error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6" and on further inspection with strace, it turns out that it doesn't have the permissions to access the libc.so.6 library (when it tries to open it in the first few lines of strace). However, I am very definitely running it as root. What's my problem?
<dli> TheCyph3r, on both computers, install sshfs
<comfortsuites> laptop is wifi, another laptop is wired into the wifi laptop. how do i bridge the connections so laptop 2 can get an IP ?
<daniel__> YankDownUnder, ok wicth one there seems to be many different ones linux-backports-modules-net-(then random numbers follows by generic and some are then follow by -pare or they are followed by nattey then generic
<Obeyance> When i type ( Sudo Grub ) It says Command not found.
<dli> comfortsuites, if you only do it once, just connect ethernet cable, manually set IPs for both, and enable NAT(ipmasq) on the one with wifi
<Obeyance> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Obeyance> Should i get grub2 or stick with KK grub 1.*?
<Obeyance> Im new to linux so i dont know the difference.
<dli> Obeyance, then, choose grub2
<TheCyph3r> dli: Is sshfs run through the terminal? I dont see it in the Applications section
<comfortsuites> dli: the laptop with wifi is being assigned it's own IP from a router via DHCP. i want to get the wired laptop and IP from the router. allow a passthrough
<dli> TheCyph3r, if you want GUI, gnome file manager (nautilus) can do ssh
<Disguised> can someone explain the purpose of .xinitrc? does gdm go looking for that file, or does it just look at the file in the xsessions directory
<dli> TheCyph3r, open nautilus, go to File->Connect to Server, and supply IP of the other computer, and choose ssh protocol
<dli> Disguised, no, gdm doesn't read .xinitrc
<dli> Disguised, if you run the command startx, .xinitrc is sourced
<TheCyph3r> dli: Which computer should be server? The one supplying or receiving?
<comfortsuites> dli: where do i go to enable NAT?
<Disguised> well, im using dwm, and i want to customize the status bar, which reads from stdin i believe
<Disguised> so should i create a script, then call that from my xsesion file instead of dwm directly?
<dli> TheCyph3r, either way would work, since it's a two-way transfer
<dli> comfortsuites, you can try programs like shorewall, or use some simple bash scripts
<TheCyph3r> dli: okay, so I don't need to supply any passwords or anything?
<dli> TheCyph3r, you will be asked about passwd, unless you get public keys
<TheCyph3r> dli: strange...it's saying "Could not display "sftp://xxx.xxx.x.xx/"  Acess was denied."
<TheCyph3r> dli: The x's are in lieu of the ip
<dli> TheCyph3r, can you ssh to it in terminal?
<dli> TheCyph3r, also, on the server side (remote), make sure ssh port is up, test it there: ssh localhost
<TheCyph3r> dli: Don't know how :(    I'm a total newbie to this
<dli> TheCyph3r, if it works, try from the other computer: ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<TheCyph3r> dli: "ssh: connect to host localhost port22: Connection refused"
<dli> TheCyph3r, you need to install the program, sudo apt-get install ssh
<TheCyph3r> dli: okay, I got sshfs on both from Software Center, didnt know i needed ssh as well :-/
<dli> TheCyph3r, if it's already installed, try to start it, sudo service ssh start
<lunarblaze> i need to format a drive but i dunno how. terminal command please?
<dli> lunarblaze, mkfs.ext4 /dev/foo
<tbotnik> almox
<lunarblaze> and then the location right?
<TheCyph3r> dli: Okay, I just installed ssh on both boxes
<tbotnik> almoxarife: Hey...you were helping my friend tbotnik with connectivity...but he can't connect so, I'm trying to help him out
<Obeyance> Ok i have been following the directions and i have made my way to using the [ Sudo grub-install ] command but i am unsure which /dev/sda to specify.
<TheCyph3r> dli: do I need to go through the "ssh localhost" setup on both boxes?
<tbotnik> all: Hey....can anyone help me (and my friend) connect wirelessly with Ubuntu?
<Obeyance> When i typed [ mount | tail -1 ] it echoed " /dev/sda3 on /media/209380432jf3209 "
<TheCyph3r> you can try using Empathy...its an IM service
<lunarblaze> ok, i used this command: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mini    and got this mkfs.ext4: invalid blocks count
<tbotnik> all: He has no connectivity...and I'm his "eyes and ears" here
<comfortsuites> Obeyance: trying to install grub?
<tbotnik> all: any help would be appreciated greatly....
<lunarblaze> tbotnik: you have network manager running right? what version ubuntu?
<goodtime> any
<tbotnik> lunarblaze...would you mind chatting privately....this might take some doing....
<comfortsuites> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lunarblaze> ok, i used this command: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mini    and got this mkfs.ext4: invalid blocks count
<tbotnik> 10.04 version of Ubuntu...the network manager is apparently corrupted....
<spencer__> release 10.04- trying to get my wireless working. eth0 ok. equipment type is cisco-linksys e1000. The problem is that I can't secure the line. the default works ok.
<[THC]AcidRain> just to be sure. superoneclick works on ubuntu right?
<CLF1> Can anyone tell me why I can't change my USB HD permissions It keeps reverting to "forbidden" and can't seem to see it on network
<TheCyph3r> dli: Okay I have it figured out....one question though, is there any way to turn off the ssh hosting on the box?
<lfender> so im still new to ubuntu but were could i find some cool desktop stuff or widgets like stuff
<Monotoko> lfender, you probably want to look into compiz
<lunarblaze> lfender, have you tried the software center? :p
<Logan_> !screenlets | lfender
<ubottu> lfender: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Monotoko> TheCyph3r, to turn off ssh server just run: /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<lfender> thanks
<lunarblaze> yep
<spencer__> release 10.04- trying to get my wireless working. eth0 ok. equipment type is cisco-linksys e1000. The problem is that I can't secure the line. the default works ok. how to secure the link?
<blottoman> I was connected to my work VPN the other day and working.  Left my computer for a bit and when I returned it was locked up.  I rebooted and now I'm unable to connect to the VPN.  The syslog isn't very descriptive.  The only thing I really see in the "VPN Plugin Failed"
<blottoman> Anyone have any suggestions?
<zachlr> When I first installed Ubuntu, I remember being asked "Don't ask for a password, Ask for a password at logon, or Ask for a password to decrypt my home directory"  Is it too late to enable home directory encryption after Ubuntu is installed and I've been using it?  Where can I find more information about this?
<TheCyph3r> Monotoko: Very good, thanks!
<CLF1> Can someone please help me with a problem seeing my USB hard drive on network.  permissions keep reverting back to "forbidden"
<Monotoko> TheCyph3r, no problem...if you don't need to the server you can uninstall it using sudo apt-get remove openssh
<andantino> a little off topic but are there support rooms for computer brands
<Monotoko> TheCyph3r, otherwise it will come back on reboot...you can use this to stop it completly though: update-rc.d ssh remove
<TheCyph3r> monotoko: Well the isntall i used was "sudo apt-get install ssh"  , so would it be "sudo apt-get remove ssh" ?
<comfortsuites> I just did 'sudo update-grub' and I'm not dual-booting, will i see the grub menu now when i boot? and if so how do i reverse what i just did
<Monotoko> TheCyph3r, perhaps...I can't quite remember at the moment
<alazare619> im having a problem im on xubuntu but i dont have the shared folders icon can someone help me?
<alazare619> im trying to setup a few smb shares nothing over the top or complex like virtual directorys (gadmin-samba)
<TheCyph3r> monotoko: well, I can try a few things. And if nothing works, I can always come back in here and bug people with my newbie questions :P
<Monotoko> TheCyph3r, it's all part of the learning process :)
<alazare619> im having a problem im on xubuntu but i dont have the shared folders icon can someone help me?
<alazare619> im trying to setup a few smb shares nothing over the top or complex like virtual directorys (gadmin-samba)
<TooTall> Hey everybody check this cool chat room out #theedj
<comfortsuites> I just did 'sudo update-grub' and I'm not dual-booting, will i see the grub menu now when i boot? and if so how do i reverse what i just did
<lunarblaze> ok, i used this command: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mini    and got this mkfs.ext4: invalid blocks count
<TheCyph3r> monotoko: I wish there was an "end all be all" book that I could read and just know as much as possible :/
<alazare619> comfortsuites,  hold down shift
<alazare619> comfortsuites, to see grub
<comfortsuites> what?
<comfortsuites> im not trying to see grub and im not dual booting
<comfortsuites> I just did 'sudo update-grub' and I'm not dual-booting, will i see the grub menu now when i boot? and if so how do i reverse what i just did
<alazare619> comfortsuites,  update grub.cfg time to 0 and it wont show then
<alazare619>  for some reason i dont have the shared folders icon under start menu > system > shared folders im trying to setup a few smb shares nothing over the top or complex like virtual directorys (gadmin-samba)
<lunarblaze> im trying to reformat a drive., i used this command: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mini    and got this mkfs.ext4: invalid blocks count
<TheCyph3r> Noobish question, but is Nautilus essentially the counterpart to Windows Explorer?
<lunarblaze> basicly yes :p
<TheCyph3r> Ahh, okay...lol still learning!
<lunarblaze> heres a cool trick
<lunarblaze> in a console, type gksudo nautilus for unrestricted file access
<lunarblaze> console=terminal
<lunarblaze> TheCyph3r: catch that?
<qin> Sweet.
<lunarblaze> im trying to reformat a drive., i used this command: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mini    and got this mkfs.ext4: invalid blocks count
<lunarblaze> still cant get this mini card to format -.-
<spencer__> to answer my own question. use your   for cisco-linksys e1000 browser to make the setup.
<TheCyph3r> lunarblaze: what does that do?
<lunarblaze> you know how some files cant be messed with cause of permissions?
<lunarblaze> this lets you get around that
<lunarblaze> opens a window, and the window can modify anything
<TheCyph3r> ahh
<spencer__> to answer my own question. use your   browser to make the setup for cisco-linksys e1000 .
<SejmL> hello ppl
<TheCyph3r> If I'm having that trouble, I'll just end up looking up the terminal commands to move or extract stuff :P
<TheCyph3r> helps me learn
<SejmL> i just installed gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 and it looks horrible
<lunarblaze> heres another, use ctr=alt=F7 to get out of this
<SejmL> any1 usin Gnome shell on ubuntu?
<lunarblaze> = are plus, sorry
<lunarblaze> now use ctrl+alt+ F1
<lunarblaze> are you looking for a command?
<qin> !who > lunarblaze
<ubottu> lunarblaze, please see my private message
<lunarblaze> im trying to reformat a drive., i used this command: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mini    and got this mkfs.ext4: invalid blocks count
<lunarblaze> can anyone help with this?
<qin> TheCyph3r: All (almost) linux is well documented, man is first step to enlightement, man ls, man cd, man cp, man mv, for a starter.
<qin> lunarblaze: fsck?
<chronos00> Hello, Does anybody know how to use the VESA video driver instead of the current one, for Ubuntu 10.04 or newer?
<Obeyance> Would someone be willing to help me Chroot?
<lunarblaze> qin: what?
<lunarblaze> qin: am i using the wrong command?
<Internetpc> Hi....can anyone pl give me the link  to download samba .deb packages  ?
<qin> lunarblaze: http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<Shaba1> can anyone here instruct me in xchat
<harrumph> hi.  i seem to be missing apache2's mod_log_config.  it doesn't appear in either /etc/apache2/mods-enabled  or /mods-available.  any idea?
<TheCyph3r> qin: Thanks! I'll check all that out
<qin> Internetpc: I think smb (server and client) is in repos
<Internetpc> qin : means ?
<qin> Shaba1: /join #xchat or ask precise question, what do you want to do.
<Shaba1> specifically is it possible to get the multiple channles that one is on into seperate windows rather then tabs at the bottom?
<Shaba1> Yeah I tried the qin
<qin> Internetpc: sudo apt-get install samba
<TheCyph3r> "detach" ?
<lunarblaze> qin: it returned this The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<lunarblaze> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<lunarblaze> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<lunarblaze> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<lunarblaze>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<FloodBot1> lunarblaze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lunarblaze> i didnt know there was that much, my bad
<Internetpc> qin : I want to install samba on a mochine without an internet connection..
<Shaba1> and nothing showed up
<Shaba1> Ok I forgot the 3
<Shaba1> # rather
<tbotnik> all: Can anyone help me with a wireless networking configuration problem?
<Shaba1> I am use to mirc where you can just type /j xchat
<kevvooo> technical help?
<lunarblaze> nvm, ill just use windows to format it
<Internetpc> qin : what tp do in that case ?
<Internetpc> qin : to*
<kevvooo> anyone know how to resolve a grub error im having?
<Lal-Ohlal> hi
<Lal-Ohlal> how do I delete a hidden folder in Ubuntu?
<lunarblaze> ctrl+h to see it
<Lal-Ohlal> thanks mate
<Internetpc> <Lal-Ohlal> : First unhide a hidden folder by Ctrt+H and delete it normally..
<Lal-Ohlal> cheers
<kevvooo> grub recover>      anyone??
<lunarblaze> Lal-Ohlal: if it has permissions locked use gksudo nautilus in a command line
<tauntaun> I'm having trouble getting modifier keys (ALT, CTRL, etc.) to behave consistently across clients, and also to behave in the specific ways I want them to.  (E.g., sometimes ALT is the Escape key).  Does one address this only with xmodmap, or are there also other layers of X (or of the OS) that should be tweaked/set?
<nit-wit> kevvooo, what's up
<Lal-Ohlal> how do i look
<kevvooo> i deleted ubuntu the other day incorrectly i think, now when i boot up i get a "no such partition" then "grub recover>"
<Lal-Ohlal> mara wadrega bius lag sabr oka sok ba pake pakhtun hum raozy
<kevvooo> wtf
<TheCyph3r> parlez-vous l'anglais?
<TheCyph3r> lol
<nit-wit> kevvooo, what operating systems are on there now?
<Lal-Ohlal> ola
<chronos00> Hello, Does anybody know how to use the VESA video driver instead of the current one, for Ubuntu 10.04 or newer?
<Internetpc> please tell me where can I download Samba ? I want to install it on a machine without internet..
<kevvooo> well, originally windows 7, now im just running off of the live cd
<Lal-Ohlal> gracias
<Lal-Ohlal> bonita
<qin> Internetpc: sudo apt-get install -d samba , will download .deb and you can find them in apt cache.
<Lal-Ohlal> senorita
<nit-wit> kevvooo, so W7 is still there and thats all.
<Lal-Ohlal> mamma mia
<Lal-Ohlal> kunyano
<qin> Internetpc: You will need same version (number and arch) of ubuntu.
<kevvooo> well.. yes.. i deleted the partition that ubuntu was on and left the main partition with win7
<chronos00> @qin @internetpc would you need to download dependencies as well?
<Internetpc> qin : where can I find it ?? pl tell me the path..
<kevvooo> it was fine until i rebooted
<JoAnneThrax> Hey all.  Did someone say something to me between, say, 5:30CST and 6:45CST on here?  I got a highlight that someone said my name, but it scrolled off my log.
<nit-wit> kevvooo, well grub is of no use with a OS, but we can get W7 up and running.
<nit-wit> kevvooo, sorry without a OS
<JoAnneThrax> That would be, like 4.5 hours ago.
<nit-wit> kevvooo, grub needs a linux OS to run basically.
<kevvooo> ok...
<dante123> hi all, wondering if it is wise or not to have swap file on internal sd drive (will swap file wear it out prematurely)
<dante123> this is on a dell mini 9
<TheCyph3r> is there any way to TURN OFF ssh? or do I just uninstall?
<dante123> with tiny hard drive
<Internetpc> <chronos00> : Ok
<nit-wit> kevvooo, if you have a windows disc we can restore W7, or install lilo a bootloader that will boot W7.
<dante123> drive which is really sd card
<qin> Internetpc: What about: find / -type f -name "*.deb"
<kevvooo> yeah thats the issue, i never had a w7 disc
<qin> Internetpc: add proper -atime and you are home
<qin> Internetpc: With sudo...
<FiremanEd> JoAnneThrax: You can pull up today's channel log at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/21/
<TooTall> hello everybody
<slide> I have an remote headless ubuntu server that I would like to backup. Essentially I want to transfer the entire harddrive to my local computer as an image of some sort. How can I do this with the machine running?
<dante123> any problems installing to internal sd drive and NOT having a swap file (I heard swap will wear the sd drive out)  is that true?
<Obeyance> Ok im almost done with a CHroot to reinstall grub. Im stuck on unmounting things. It says that /dev and /mnt "Device is busy."
<qin> Shaba1: You mean split window?
<Shaba1> yes
<Internetpc> qin : I am unable to get it
<Obeyance> should i just restart anyway?
<JoAnneThrax> FiremanEd: Thanks!
<Shaba1> qin hold on i just spilled
<Obeyance> because after umount commands is sudo reboot.
<dante123> any problems installing to internal sd drive and NOT having a swap file (I heard swap will wear the sd drive out)  is that true?
<upgrdman> anyone know of a netbook with a touchscreen other than the dell duo? must be a netbook ... needs to be lightweight with 7+ hours of battery life (which the dell doesnt meet)
<Obeyance> Or is it imperitive that i unmount EVERYTHING first?
<qin> Internetpc: Why?
<Shaba1> ok I am back
<Internetpc> I have downloaded the file from "sudo apt-get install -d samba" .Where is it saved ??
<Shaba1> qin: I mirc there is a button named "tile window"
<Internetpc> qin :I have downloaded the file from "sudo apt-get install -d samba" .Where is it saved ??
<Obeyance> Someone plz help me, it shouldnt take but a second to answer.
<qin> Internetpc: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<TheCyph3r> monotoko: strange, I'm trying the   /etc/init.d/ssh stop   command, but it didnt work
<Shaba1> you can press it and all the channel windows that you have open will neatly arrange themselves within the main mirc window
<dante123> ActionParsnip any problems installing to internal sd drive and NOT having a swap file (I heard swap will wear the sd drive out)  is that true?
<Shaba1> that is what I am talking about
<Obeyance> Im so close to fixing it... i just dont know about this issue.
<TheCyph3r> monotoko: I tried adding sudo to it, and it returned something strange
<JoAnneThrax> Oh...it was just spam with a bunch of people's names attached.  How annoying.
<Internetpc> qin : wait..
<Obeyance> =(
<Obeyance> sooooo close.
<Obeyance> All i need is a yes or no answer and im done and can go on with my business.
<pawtracksrbxl> I keep geting this error when I try to install something from the app store. It keeps saying  Sorry, the  program "aptd" closed unexpectedly.
<pawtracksrbxl> Im running the latest version of ubuntu Wubi
<qin> Obeyance: Repeat reall quertion? lsof to see open files, maybe this why it is busy.
<qin> My typping sounds like: coffee.
<Obeyance> I have completed 13 of 16 steps in a CHroot to reinstall grub. What im having an issue is when i try to umount /dev and /mnt it says that they are busy... But the only thing i have running is the terminal.
<Obeyance> These are the last steps before restarting and fixed.
<qin> Obeyance: /dev what?
<Obeyance> sudo umount /mnt
<Obeyance> for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<Obeyance> gives me the /dev is busy.
<tbotnik> can anyone help my friend with a network connectivity issue?
<Logan_> !away >derp|gone
<ubottu> derp|gone, please see my private message
<mouse> to be clear would i be correct in saying that gpartition cannot do FAT16 and therefore i have to partition to a 4mb partition? i'm lost?
<mouse> it's late
<Obeyance> so would it be save to just reboot or do i need to wait for those to not be busy and unmount them?
<Obeyance> Or... something.
<Logan_> rww: ?
<pawtracksrbxl> I keep geting this error when I try to install something from the app store. It keeps saying  Sorry, the  program "aptd" closed unexpectedly.
<Shaba1> Ok I just tried to do and update which the software center recommended
<Shaba1> <Shaba1> will it got all 135mb of 160 mb of downloads and then stopped
<Shaba1> <Shaba1> it said that it lost data connection
<Shaba1> <Shaba1> but I am still here and logged on.
<Shaba1> <Shaba1> Well on the net
<FloodBot1> Shaba1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> Obeyance: lsof | grep "/dev"; mount
<DamnSoGooD> i need help, i had a snail SSD, therefore i decided to just install ubuntu into a USB stick, how can i do it properly?
<Obeyance> qin, then?
<Obeyance> unmount?
<qin> Obeyance: You can umount them one by one, and find right order.
<pawtracksrbxl> Little help please?
<pawtracksrbxl> I keep geting this error when I try to install something from the app store. It keeps saying  Sorry, the  program "aptd" closed unexpectedly.
<onez> hi all...
<Obeyance> I dont understand what you just had me do.
<Shaba1> any ideas
<Shaba1> ??
<Obeyance> i had a huge list echo back but i dont know what it did.
<onez> what is USB audio interface work in ubuntu? help me please
<qin> Obeyance: Care to highlight?
<Obeyance> Its just a bunch of stuff, want me to pastebin?
<qin> Obeyance: me?
<Obeyance> Im new to linux so i dont know much about this, i was just wanting to know if i needed to unmount those drives or w/e before i rebooted to see if grub is fixed =\
<Obeyance> Yes qin, =).
<qin> Obeyance: If you unmount you will be 100% sure that things are sasy. But reboot _propably_ will "fix" it anyway.
<Obeyance> k cause its only /dev and /mnt that wont umount.
<pawtracksrbxl> I keep geting this error when I try to install something from the app store. It keeps saying  Sorry, the  program "aptd" closed unexpectedly.
<qin> Obeyance: What is still in: mount
<Obeyance> Im gonna try to just reboot then. If it fails i guess i can always try try again.
<Obeyance> The only thing mounted that i see is the 187GB filesystem which is sda3
<qin> pawtracksrbxl: In terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgarde; sudo apt-get install -f
<Obeyance> it wont unmount, says its busy.
<Obeyance> So im guessing that is the reason that /dev and /mnt wont unmount.
<Obeyance> And say theya re busy.
<pawtracksrbxl> qin: Thanks
<Obeyance> Might be a LIVECD bug...
<Justin-home> anybody interested in answering an openvpn config question, running ubuntu server 64 in PM?
<Obeyance> Im rebooting anyway. If its all fubared then i will just reinstall the whole lot i guess.
<Obeyance> No data on the drive other then the OS and user settings.
<qin> Obeyance: Finger croseed
<Obeyance> Grub is operational... and light purple =\
<Obeyance> lol
<pawtracksrbxl> The new ubuntu interface is hard to use
<pawtracksrbxl> :/
<Obeyance> yeah i didnt like it either.
<qin> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Obeyance> Just use the classic
<pawtracksrbxl> Thanks
<Obeyance> K now to install drivers on the windows OS =S
<Logan_> !ask | Justin-home
<ubottu> Justin-home: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onez> anyone can help me? what is the best USB 2.0 audio interface work in linux
<c0d> Eae pessoal, alquem sabe como mover um arquivo .php para a pasta do servidor web xampp
<stephenthemartyr> can anyone help me or point me to the right place
<c0d> pelo terminal
<rww> !pt | c0d
<ubottu> c0d: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Logan_> !pt | c0d
<Shaba1> Ok I somehow restarted the recommeneded updates
<nit-wit> stephenthemartyr, what are you looking for?
<Shaba1> its now doing 307mb of updates rather then 165 :(
<qin> stephenthemartyr: Exactly.
<c0d> ops, mals, pensei que já estava no #ubuntu-br
<tianrific> hey , I just install ubuntu to my laptop , and there are two OS on my computer now -- ubuntu and win7. after I installed ubuntu, my computer's wireless receiver stopped working. does anyone know how to shoot this trouble ?
<stephenthemartyr> i have ubuntu studio and earlier some kinda graphics x crash happened and now jack had like 100 x-runs in 5 minutes and very high cpu even tho it was fine last night,not sure if this is a good place to ask or not
<[THC]AcidRain> tianrific: ive AWLAYS had problems out of ubuntu handling my wifi card
<mystiqueba> tianrific: which version do you have installed?
<tianrific> I have 10.04 installed
<iDRINKbLEACH> tianrific I have same problem, i am eager to read any posted soutions
<dbruns> I'm having trouble using Wine with Ubuntu 11.04.. I've got a Radeon 5870 video card and I'm using the driver that ubuntu recommended.   WHen I try to install SC2 (which is supposed to work very well in wine), I see the windows, but no buttons or animations.    Could this be a driver issue?   Would an Nvidia 9500GT (my other video card) work better with Ubuntu?
<tianrific> the wierd thing is when I have only win7, wifi works fine
<dbruns> How is the video Driver in Ubuntu 11.04 configured? I'd like to try the one I downloaded from ATI's site
<tianrific> but after I have ubuntu. wifi does not work on either os
<computer_> hi! I'm using 11.04. In the last month i keep being ask to enter a password before i am connected to the local network at home even though the laptop is set to automatically login on start-up anyone know why his started and how to fix?
<mystiqueba> I am no expert but I had the same problem and it almost drove me nuts
<nit-wit> stephenthemartyr, I would think you're okay here there is also a #ubuntustudio   channel
<dbruns> tianrific, are you certain you didn't bump the switch on the side of your laptop to turn wireless on/off?
<iDRINKbLEACH> tianrific same here I have winxp and ubuntu 11,04
<mystiqueba> what I did was to upgrade to 11.04 and then it worked
<tianrific> I am sure I have the switch on
<stephenthemartyr> what do you mean ok?
<TheCyph3r> is there any way to verify my freenode pw BEFORE getting in here? :P
<TooTall> this is a popular chat room
<dbruns> TheCyph3r, what IRC client are you using?
<qin> tianrific: rfkill list
<TheCyph3r> dbruns: XChat
<tianrific> seems like the problem I have here is a very common one
<nit-wit> stephenthemartyr, I'm not a admin I assume that your problem is appropriate for this channel
<Carlos> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<stephenthemartyr> ok sorry <nit-wit> thanks for helpin
<suicidal> hey guys, i tried to join my friend's channel, he is on microsoft version of irc, is it possible?
<TooTall> i am getting sea sick
<tianrific> qin: what do you mean ?
<nit-wit> #windows
<qin> suicidal: Sure
<suicidal> well
<suicidal> the channel name
<suicidal> is cyaamigoz
<computer_> stephen? paul's bro?
<nit-wit> #windows
<dbruns> TheCyph3r, go to preferences, networks, then freenode edit and enter your nickserv pw there
<TooTall> lots of infomation
<suicidal> i tped /join #cyaamgioz and nothing happened
<qin> tianrific: Command is: rfkill list (to see swiches)
<suicidal> typed* , i also did /query cyaamigoz
<suicidal> why wont those work/how do i do it?
<TheCyph3r> dbruns: thanks!
<nit-wit> suicidal, #windows
<TooTall> whatch this
<ubuntudude> How do I update ubuntu
<suicidal> #windows what?
<qin> suicidal: Is you friend on undernet.org ?
<nit-wit> suicidal, sorry##windows
<suicidal> idk :(
<TooTall> one
<TooTall> two
<rww> suicidal: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support. For questions about the IRC network in general, please see #freenode.
<TooTall> three
<stephenthemartyr> can anyone help me i have a dual-boot windowsxp/ubuntustudio10.04 and there was some graphics x crash and then after i restarted it acted normal except the screensavers wont run and when i turned on jackaudio to record with ardour and hydrogen drums i had like 100 x-runs but it was working great before the graphics crash,are they related?
<suicidal> nit-wit: type in quotes what i should do to to join the channel "cyaamigoz"
<tianrific> does any one actually have an answer to my question? or should I try some other channel
<nit-wit> suicidal,    "##windows"
<TooTall> try another channel
<ubuntudude> How do I update Ubuntu?
<suicidal> thanks
<suicidal> ##windows
<suicidal> nothing happened.
<nit-wit> ubuntudude, sudo apt-get update in the terninal
<rww> suicidal: "/join ##windows"
<mystiqueba> tianrific: I had to connect to an ethernet cable and then do the update
<ubuntudude> nit-wit: TY
<nit-wit> *terminal
<nit-wit> ubuntudude, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<tianrific> mystiqueba: what kind of update do I have to do ?
<csdserver> tianrific - did you have to tell your router to clone an address in order to communicate with your modem?  you might have to do the same via your edit
<dbruns> what is the firefox addon that lets me trick sites like adobe.com to think I'm on windows so they let me download windows software
<tianrific> mystique: do I have to do it on both linux and windows ?
<TheCyph3r> dbruns: perfect, that worked
<mystiqueba> no
<rww> dbruns: User Agent Switcher?
<dbruns> Yes thanks!!
<mystiqueba> with mine, I just upgraded the ubuntu to 11.04
<computer_> anyone:hi! I'm using 11.04. In the last month i keep being ask to enter a password before i am connected to the local network at home even though the laptop is set to automatically login on start-up anyone know why his started and how to fix?
<user> How can I see what type of usb my disks are plugged into?
<mystiqueba> I have no idea why wifi didn't work on the previous version
<Carlos> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Carlos> sudo do-release-upgrade
<stephenthemartyr> any help would be oh so much appreciated,although i realize its busy here
<tianrific> csdserver: my wifi card doesn't pick up any signals at all . the light is not even on
<dbruns> rww, wanted to download photoshop and try it with wine, but it refused to let me since i'm not on windows :(..
<csdserver> tianrific - and it works under you win7 boot?
<dbruns> tianrific, if the light isn't on.. try switching the wireless switch on the laptop.
<tianrific> csdserver: it works on win7 before I install ubuntu
<qin> tianrific: Did you try: rfkill list; lspci; ifconfig?
<redgone> hey guys, where is the audio device file? /dev/dsp isnt on my system
<nit-wit> computer_, right click the network manager icon the edit click on the wireless, and click connect automatically
<dli> redeyyez, /dev/snd/*
<dli> redgone, /dev/snd/
<redgone> thanks
<tianrific> dbruns: I turned the switch on , but the light is still off
<dbruns> tianrific, what model/brand laptop is it
<tianrific> qin: I didn't try those commands . I don't have those commands on win7
<qin> tianrific: /join ##windows
<TheCyph3r> dli: I've got an SSH question for you now
<csdserver> It might be something conflicting in your MBR that causes it to not initialize your device too.
<tianrific> dbruns: it is lenovo
<dbruns> tianrific, what model
<csdserver> or switches something on when it should stay off...
<dbruns> tianrific, have you tried plugging it in so you can get an internet connection and download the proper drivers??
<tianrific> dbruns: it is zhaoyang E43L
<dbruns> tianrific, yeah the wireless drivers won't be included for that one.. so you'll need to connect via ethernet to get them
<tianrific> dbruns, but did wifi card stop working on win7 too ?
<TheCyph3r> I've got an SSH question when someone has a chance
<stephenthemartyr> is there another channel where i might be able to get help?
<qin> !ask > TheCyph3r
<ubottu> TheCyph3r, please see my private message
<dli> TheCyph3r, yes, always ask the channel, and do not ask to ask
<csdserver> tianrific - which OS are you letting manage your boot, grub or win?
<TheCyph3r> I removed SSH to shut it off, then found a script that can shut it off w/o removal. Reinstalled, now I can't run "ssh localhost"
<tianrific> csdserver, I used grub
<dli> TheCyph3r, sudo service ssh start
<dbruns> tianrific, you may have to play around in your BIOS settings  and see if there is some sort of toggle switch for it
<qin> TheCyph3r: Have you not remove it? You mean "uninstall"?
<chome> is there a channel to discuss lmms?
<TheCyph3r> dli: Thanks! That did the job
<tianrific> dbruns, toggle switch for my boot setting ?
<TheCyph3r> qin: I did an uninstall with  sudo apt-get remove ssh
<qin> TheCyph3r: No biggie.
<csdserver> tianrific - i'm going to suggest hooking up to a hard link to get updates/drivers etc if you haven't already.  if you have done that then inspect your bootlog and see if it's failing on detection or if it's even logged at all.
<TheCyph3r> qin: I've been trying to get that fixed for a half hour now >.<
<chome> is there a channel to discuss lmms?
<qin> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<chome> im getting good, need some tips
<csdserver> tianrific - did you let ubuntu manage your partition or did you do it yourself?
<tianrific> csdserver, I let ubuntu managed my partition
<stephenthemartyr> anyone familiar with a graphics x crash?
<tianrific> csdserver, is that bad ?
<csdserver> tianrific, usually not
<stephenthemartyr> or know why it would cause jack to have x-runs?
<matoy> why is there a game account?
<matoy> in ubuntu server
<ryty1> hiya
<ryty1> looking for some help with getting my highpoint rocketraid r640 controller working for install
<ryty1> I was able to get the driver installed during my last attempt, but I opened gparted and everything froze up
<stephenthemartyr> how do i switch channels?
<ryty1> right now I'm booted using the live cd
<ryty1> trying to install on this brand new ssd
<nit-wit> stephenthemartyr, /join (channel)
<stephenthemartyr> <nit-wit>sorry to be so dumb but where do i put that?
<naptastic> I'm compiling a custom kernel (which I've done many times before) and am getting a new error: dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-3.0.0-rc7-rt0 not in control info
<nit-wit> stephenthemartyr, like you were posting
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> <nit-wit>thanks
<luckysmack> my main desktop is ubuntu natty. which will be the main workstation. Another ubuntu desktop in my living room, and a windows laptop. what would be the best way to setup filesharing between the 3 over the network? i have 2 x 2TB external drives on my main workstation i would like to be able to share with my livingroom computer to play movies off the drive. similarly with the laptop
<naptastic> I've googled and it seems to have to do with a change in kpkg, config-auto-append, --append-to-version, and the kernel config option for appending version information.
<nit-wit> stephenthemartyr, no problem.
<luckysmack> ive seen multiple articles on how to do it but im not sure of the best way to set it up
<naptastic> Since that's a lot of variables to independently check, I wonder if anyone here has solved it already?
<stephenthemartyr> is this ubuntu studio channel?
<share> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<share> stephenthemartyr: #ubuntustudio
<ubuntudude> is their ubuntu studio wubi?
<nit-wit> stephenthemartyr, it would be /join "#ubuntustudio"   without the quotes
<tomek_> hi who can recommend me virtualization software for ubuntu?
<tomek_> i need to run windows programs...
<share> tomek_: use Wine or Virtualmachine with VirtualBox
<tomek_> share:vmware is worse?
<share> tomek_: vmware is not free
<blade> win programs or games?
<tomek_> yes
<tomek_> programs,games maybe
<blade> if games you can also use playonlinux
<nit-wit> tomek_, can you dual bot it?
<nit-wit> *boot
<tomek_> yes
<TheCyph3r> so...is there just a "shoot the shit" channel for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !ot
<nit-wit> TheCyph3r, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blade> tomek google something called ultimatex
<TheCyph3r> thanks nit
<IdleOne> TheCyph3r: Please keep the language clean here and there :)
<share> !language | TheCyph3r
<ubottu> TheCyph3r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nit-wit> TheCyph3r, no prb.
<TheCyph3r> Sorry :-/ Just been a very longggg week
<TheCyph3r> nit-wit: Preciate it
<rww> !ultamatix | blade
<ubottu> blade: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<blade> ok sorry did not know that
<TheCyph3r> harrumph: blazing saddles reference?
<nit-wit> so let me
<harrumph> TheCyph3r: give the governor a harrumph!
<blade> how is the new ubuntu 11 4 with dual vid cards on unity?
<blade> from what i have read on unity i am a little gun shy to go to the 11 4
<nit-wit> harrumph, for your pleasure.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN99jshaQbY
<harrumph> nit-wit: :)
<blade> no thoughts on unity?
<louzer> When I ran Ubuntu 11.04 CD installer, I cannot see the GUI if I choose to install/use live CD.
<IsmAvatar> blade: my thoughts are it should have been kept in incubation for another 2 years :-p
<louzer> Can anyone help?
<blade> lol
<blade> so i should not make the jump to 11 4
<blade> what graphics card do you run louzer
<IsmAvatar> blade: If you value Gnome 2, you'd be wise to stick with 10
<louzer> nvidia.. something every high end
<blade> onboard?
<louzer> blade: wait
<TheCyph3r> nit-wit: I was going to post that!
<IsmAvatar> louzer: does it have an actual card, or is it just a chipset that came with the mobo
<nit-wit> louzer, boot the cd ho;d down the shift at the gui if you get one hit f6 then nomodeset then bot
<louzer> hi all, i have an actual card GeForce GT 330
<louzer> nit-wit: what does that do
<nit-wit> louzer, it is a lowgraphics mode
<louzer> nit-wit: thanks
<louzer> blade: thanks for asking
<louzer> IsmAvatar: thanks for asking
<blade> np
<nit-wit> louzer, you will need the nomodeset command on the reboot from the install but in the kernel line, to get you in to install your driver for the card
<IsmAvatar> Looking for a little help with Flash applications. They tend to show black regions, like the refreshing is all wrong or something. I was wondering if this was a known bug with Adobe flash, and if there was a viable workaround?
<louzer> nit-wit: hmm ok
<blade> firefox?
<IsmAvatar> blade: yes
<louzer> nit-wit: lets hope the GUI wont look ugly
<blade> firefox has an addon for flash help
<nit-wit> IsmAvatar, install the FF addon flashaid, that should get you the latest and cleaned up
<blade> that's the one
<louzer> gotta go nit-wit
<blade> if your running x64 it works like a charm
<nit-wit> louzer, good luck
<louzer> will be back  if shit happned
<IsmAvatar> blade/nit-wit, ok, i'll look into that. Thanks.
<nit-wit> IsmAvatar, I think it is flash aid
<nit-wit> space in the words
<blade> yes nit-wit
<IdleOne> !language | louzer
<ubottu> louzer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<blade> just do a search in the add on's for firefox
<IsmAvatar> blade: pretty sure I'm running 32 bit everything. Should have done 64 bit probably, since this is a beast of a computer, so I'm probably just holding it back >_>
<blade> what cpu you run ismavatar
<IsmAvatar> oh, it is 64 bit firefox, according to flash-aid
<IsmAvatar> blade: you'll have to help me find that info. It's not like I can just type "cpu" in unity and expect to get an answer anymore :-p
<blade> are the red messages private?
<rww> blade: no, they're in-channel messages that start with your nick.
<DamnSoGooD> could somebody teach me how to install ubuntu 10.04 into a sub stick/pendrive?
<blade> ahh
<blade> ok thank you
<DamnSoGooD> usb*
<IsmAvatar> DamnSoGooD: from what OS?
<blade> ismavatar type lscpu in terminal
<IsmAvatar> lscpu, figures they'd name it something simple like that. First thing I tried was lspci
<blade> damnsogood use unetbootin
<DamnSoGooD> IsmAvatar, ubuntu 10.04 because my SSD is very unpredictable now, maybe it's wore down already
<TheCyph3r> Are there any advantages of using Nautilus over Thunar?
<IsmAvatar> DamnSoGooD: there are instructions on the Download page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<blade> damnsogood what brand of thumb drive do you have
<louzer> nit-wit: that doesnt help
<DamnSoGooD> kingston II
<blade> file format?
<louzer> nit-wit: nomodset causes the same problem. the installer tries blinks trying to start GUI
<louzer> nit-wit: and fails
<blade> damnsogood use unetbootin
<IsmAvatar> blade: yeah, it says it's x86_64 architecture Intel
<DamnSoGooD> anything
<nit-wit> louzer, not sure beyond that but this is the channel to find out.
<blade> ismavatar how much ram do you run on there?
<louzer> nit-wit: thanks
<DamnSoGooD> it's for a live usb not a substitute for a \harddrive
<gogeta> IsmAvatar: that normaly mean 64 bit
<IsmAvatar> blade: found it. 5.6 GiB memory, 2x Pentium Dual Core CPU @ 2.5 GHz ea.
<blade> damnsogood yes unetbootin will make your flash drive act just like an install CD
<DamnSoGooD> i'm not asking for making a live USb, what i'm asking is how to install ubuntu into usb drive
<gogeta> IsmAvatar: dule core is 64bit unless its p3d
<IsmAvatar> DamnSoGooD: oh, sorry. Disregard me then.
<gogeta> p4d
<Guest79909> IsmAvatar: wow, your devices so stronge.
<louzer> hi all, does anyone know why would ubuntu 11.04 installer have trouble starting up its GUI when I have an nvidia GeForce GT 330. I tried nomodeset and that did not help either
<blade> ismavatar yea i would be willing to bet your running x64 ib on all of it
<TheCyph3r> Are there any advantages of using Nautilus over Thunar?
<blade> damnsogood you can also use unetbootin to install it on the pen drive and it will act like a small SSD
<gogeta> louzer: did you just answer your own question
<louzer> gogeta: how
<gogeta> louzer: you said will it have issues then said its not working
<IsmAvatar> blade: I used a 32 bit ubuntu install CD, iirc
<blade> gogeta he has been in and out of here working on this same problem for some time now
<DamnSoGooD> blade, but it is still just a live usb taking long to boot, what i want is a permanent install into a USB stick
<louzer> gogeta: yes i did reboot to try to install and now im back
<gogeta> louzer: your best chance would install it text mode then install the nivida drivers by hand
<blade> ismavatar are you in 11 4?
<IsmAvatar> blade: yes
<louzer> gogeta: hw to install in text mode
<gogeta> louzer: if nevu is bugging out
<IsmAvatar> unfortunately
<gogeta> louzer: alt install cd
<blade> damnsogood that is the only way to install on a pen drive that i know of
<louzer> gogeta: at boot prompt?
<gogeta> louzer: its a diffrent iso with a cli installer
<louzer> gogeta: oh got it
<blade> ismavatar i am not sure but i think that even if you had the 32 bit it may have upgraded on a update to x64 i think it was 11 4 that i was reading about that was doing that
<rww> There is no way to go from 32-bit to 64-bit without reinstalling, so no.
<blade> ok
<tofa> Hi
<bluebird> yep, that's truth.
<DamnSoGooD> ok, if that's so, alternatively how can i restore my SSD back to its almost factory condition?
<blade> ismavatar then you must have used a x64 install
<blade> define "factory condition"
<DamnSoGooD> to its original state
<blade> original state as in file format?
<DamnSoGooD> yes, and there are still files that I cannot delete
<blade> what os
<blade> Nix or M$
<DamnSoGooD> just file systems that still appears in testdisk
<IsmAvatar> blade/nit-wit: beautiful. Flash-aid fixed it. Thanks a bunch.
<nit-wit> IsmAvatar, cool.
<TheCyph3r> Are there any advantages of using Nautilus over Thunar?
<blade> damnsogood i understand what you want to do with the drive but what os will you be in when you do the format?
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: umm format
<DamnSoGooD> ubuntu 10.04
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: are you asking how to totaly dod the drive?
<xangua> TheCyph3r: advantages of what¿
<tofa> My windows partition has disappeared from grub. Can anyone help?
<DamnSoGooD> yes
<TheCyph3r> xangua: any sort of advantages
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: use the dban live cd
<xangua> .....
<DamnSoGooD> it just failed
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: dban did?
<blade> damnsogood system admin disk utility
<blade> you can format to any file format you want from there
<nit-wit> tofa, any activities beforehand, updates in windows or ubuntu...etc
<xangua> TheCyph3r: nautilus us a submarine, thunar a hammer, you can destroy submarines with hammerd
<xangua> advantage ;)
<nit-wit> tofa, have you run sudo update-grub in a terminal?
<DamnSoGooD> it seems to be locked
<blade> thecyph3r when in doubt install both and try them out.... they are both free
<tofa> No I don't think so.
<vivekimsit> Which is the best video downloader for ubuntu..?
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: dban will kill any data on the drive
<xangua> !best | vivekimsit TheCyph3r
<ubottu> vivekimsit TheCyph3r: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nit-wit> tofa, try the suso update-grub command first
<nit-wit> *sudo
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: just rember it destorys all data
<tofa> After it happened I ran sudo fdisk -l in terminal and there is now s star under the boot column for windows.
<DamnSoGooD> one time, my SSD with unallocated space does not shows its free and unused space in gparted
<tomek_> anyone can recommend visual HTML editor?
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: http://www.dban.org/
<DamnSoGooD> then the other time, my SSD won't show up in the boot order
<blade> damnsogood in disk utility unmount the drive and delete partition then format.... it will be clean as the day it was made
<nit-wit> tofa, the star is the boot flag
<DamnSoGooD> what would you say about hdparm?
<tofa> Nit-wit, I've run sudo update-grub
<DamnSoGooD> and testdisk?
<bluebird> tomek_: emacs
<DamnSoGooD> and dban ? they cannot wipe out my SSD
<DamnSoGooD> and my SSD is still a snail
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: shure can just use a single pasa to not have a ton of rights
<nit-wit> tofa,  crun this script and pastebin the generated text file.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> 8run
<nit-wit> well
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: or boot a ubuntu live cd sudo gparted delete all partation make new ones
<nit-wit> * run geez
<DamnSoGooD> god! what do you thing about dban? what is a monster bomb? gparted or dban?
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: dban is a dod disk gparted will just reformat it
<DamnSoGooD> do you know a SSD?
<gogeta> DamnSoGooD: yep have a netbook with one they tend not to be as bad as hdd when it comes to being able to recover data
<blade> damnsogood what size of flash drive (ssd) are you using
<DamnSoGooD> its a 8g internal ata SSD
<blade> gogeta what's that take of the netbook about 20 pounds lol
<gogeta> blade: eepc 900a its a very light netbook
<tomek_> who uses virtualBOX?
<DamnSoGooD> join #vbox tomek
<blade> it should not be slow then i ran ubuntu 9.10 from my 8gig flash drive for almost a year when it first came out
<gogeta> blade: did say it was
<gogeta> blade: didnt
<blade> tomek i have used it
<gogeta> blade: the drive itsself is slow but i use btrfs with the whoe fs compressed and its fast
<blade> gogeta a SSD in a netbook would be much lighter than a HDD or would that not be true?
<genewitch> my computer makes really weird noises when i run ubuntu; from inside the case. Like when i hover over an image on a website or open a program
<gogeta> blade: very light abought as heavy as a internel wifi card heh not even a pound
<gogeta> blade: i think the wole laptop is 2 pounds
<blade> gogeta i have not used a laptop in about 6 years no so light then lol
<nit-wit> genewitch, sounds possessed you got any holy water.;)
<solomonic> hey i have a question..
<gogeta> blade: and zlib compressed ubuntu install is like 1gb on a 4gb ssd thats very nice
<solomonic> i'm trying to unlock my account
<Phr3d13> genewitch, sounds like hard drive issues, back up your documents/data and get a new hard drive
<solomonic> i accidently clicked the lock button on the bottom of the " my account "
<genewitch> Phr3d13: no it's not the drive, i know what that sound is, it's not it.
<solomonic> any suggestions? i've tried my pw i used to log into my computer, didn't work
<genewitch> it sounds like the power conditioner circuit
<nit-wit> solomonic, you don't know your password
<genewitch> something in that area
<anon84687676798> genewitch: the fan?
<solomonic> i do, but i already had it so iw ouldn't have to use it to login
<genewitch> anon84687676798: no, no fans, but it does sound close to something hitting a fan blade gently
<solomonic> and I clicked the lock button on the bottom by accident.
<gogeta> solomonic: you can boot into single user reovery mode and set a new pass
<idlemind324> does anyone have any tips for installing 10.04 lts to a usb drive and booting from that usb drive?
<genewitch> idlemind324: unetbootin... it even has the ability to give persistent storage
<solomonic> lemme try gogeta
<gogeta> idlemind324: as a install mediea or as a os
<idlemind324> genewitch: does it work on ubuntu server
<DBordello> If I wanted to install TO a usb drive just like it was a regular HD, can I put the installation media on USB drive A and then just launch the installation and select USB drive B as the target?
<bluebird> idlemind324: i installed on a mobile hard driver.
<idlemind324> gogeta: i want to use the usb drive (thumb drive) in place of a traditional hard disk
<DBordello> idlemind324, that sounds familiar
<genewitch> DBordello: er, unetbootin will allow you to save files and use the livecd environment permanently.
<nit-wit> DBordello, yes just make sure grub is pointed at the usb you're installing to , that is in the custom setup
<genewitch> DBordello: you don't want a regular system on a thumb drive
<DamnSoGooD> sorry, but none here knows :D i've already asked the,
<gogeta> idlemind324: just slect the usb drive as the install media then as well as tell it to put grub on the usb drive
<blade> idlemind you can use unetbootin to do that i ran an os like that for over a year
<Guest57503> hmm quick question
<DBordello> genewitch, why not?
<Guest57503> i cant watch any videos on my ubuntu
<genewitch> DBordello: swap will kill the drive itself
<genewitch> Guest57503: any videos or web videos
<nit-wit> fud
<gogeta> idlemind324: yea unetbootin can also setup a prestent install alot easer
<Guest57503> like dvd video
<idlemind324> thanks. i've seen lots of notes on running the desktop os as a live cd on your thumb drive but nothing i was able to find said i could install the server os to it
<genewitch> Guest57503: you need ugly gstreamer, hold on
<bluebird> Guest57503: u have to install media lib.
<Phr3d13> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DBordello> What happens on a live system when it needs to swap?
<Guest57503> ohhh okay
<Guest57503> im new
<Guest57503> to linux
<idlemind324> so far i've ran through the install but when i install grub to my usb drive (/dev/sda for me) i don't get an error it just hangs after i select boot from usb
<tofa> Nit-wit, Sorry about the delay the internet went down here. Where should I pastebin the textfile?
<genewitch> Guest57503: in software center do gst-plugins-ugly
<nit-wit> DBordello, that is not true anymore thumbs last longer
<DBordello> genewitch, so you think going with a live system with persistent storage is better?
<genewitch> DBordello: assuredly
<gogeta> idlemind324: just slect prestent on the options hehe
<nit-wit> tofa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<idlemind324> where do i  get that app gogeta?
<ParkerR> Hey
<gogeta> idlemind324: its for windows and linux
<gogeta> idlemind324: in the repos for linux
<Arcademan> Is there any other channel besides #ubuntu like #ubuntu-devel?
<genewitch> idlemind324:
<gogeta> idlemind324: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Guest57503> no media lib came up..
<genewitch> idlemind324: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<genewitch> idlemind324: that one?
<tofa> nit-wit, here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/649692/
<nit-wit> thanks holdon tofa
<genewitch> Guest57503: search for ugly it's called "GStreamer extra plugins"
<Guest57503> oh i see it
<bluebird> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<gogeta> idlemind324: where it says space to reserve for multi reboots
<Guest57503> thank you
<gogeta> idlemind324: set that up and usb mobile distro
<genewitch> rebooting to windows, talk to you folks tomorrow
<DBordello> So I guess the decision is whether I want a regular installtion or "live" system on my USB key.  Pros/Cons?
<genewitch> DBordello: the livecd is guaranteed to boot more than once
<genewitch> DBordello: with no fuss and no grub config
<gogeta> DBordello: grub tends to have a hart attack when you change pcs usb drive or not'
<DBordello> gogeta, it will remain on the same machine.  Headless/diskless machine
<gogeta> DBordello: then you can do nativ no issue
<DBordello> genewitch, what does the live system do when it needs to swap out?
<genewitch> DBordello: crash, but why would it need to swap
<jen_> hello all
<DBordello> genewitch, low on ram?
<Guest97451> is there any RAM reader software for ubuntu?
<genewitch> DBordello: you might be better off with a compact flash card, is this a laptop?
<blade> lmao @ genwitch
<DBordello> genewitch, no, desktop.
<gogeta> genewitch: not true ubuntu has a toram option if you got enough ram
<idlemind324> ok so i got that app installed
<genewitch> DBordello: for under $5 you can get a kit to make CF into normal IDE
<nit-wit> tofa, I think you may not be aware of the scroll feature in the grub menu, it shows in the bootscipt in the os-prober. Have you scrolled all the way to the bottom?
<idlemind324> it's going through the paces atm
<gogeta> genewitch: so you can load the entire os in ram
<genewitch> gogeta: right but that's not swap
<DBordello> i am a little worried about the amount of ram as well
<idlemind324> we shall see if it works. i'm interested in doing this to some kind of compact flash if possible down the line. i kind of like how you can buy a dell server with a cf chip them and load the cf up with esxi
<genewitch> DBordello: use additional thumb drives as swap
<tofa> Yes, I think I have. All the partitions have been accessible before....
<genewitch> DBordello: mkswap /dev/sd<thumbdriveletter
<DBordello> genewitch, why would a CF be better?  Besides being able to be IDE
<gogeta> DBordello: well if you go nativ you need to install on that system or grub will choke and die
<DBordello> genewitch, okay.  Any reason I can't have that all on the same device?
<genewitch> DBordello: faster, for a start. and it is an IDE drive, so linux loves it more than a USB drive.
<tofa> Nit-wit, I can try booting into windows again and see if works.
<DBordello> gogeta, that is what I was planning
<gogeta> DBordello: using a usb drive is fine eyther way just slect it
<DBordello> Do the live systems with persistent storage allow package installation, configurations, etc.
<genewitch> DBordello: you can have it all on the same device but thumb drives aren't that fast to begin with. i dunno, give it a shot, but DD your device from another machine when you're done setting it up
<gogeta> DBordello: i recomond btrfs with the ssd option on
<nit-wit> tofa, you have 7 kernel sets, it should be there. You have run the update-grub XP would not be there if it was not in the grub menu
<genewitch> DBordello: yes they allow apt-get (i run backtrack on persistent usb)
<tofa> Nit-wit,  Yes, I think I have. All the partitions have been accessible before....
<DBordello> gogeta, didn't even think about that.  Any reason why?
<gogeta> DBordello: sd drives tend to need the same ruleset less writing to the drive longer life span
<tofa> Nit-wit, I'll give it a go then. Thanks for your help.
<genewitch> gogeta: and swap is lots of writing
<DBordello> genewitch.  How does that work?  / isn't saved on reboot, right?
<genewitch> gogeta: whcih is why i recommend another thumb drive :-)
<gogeta> DBordello: no swap
<genewitch> DBordello: yeah, it's persistent
<nit-wit> tofa, to be honest the "I think I have is not enough for me" run the update-grub command and look closely XP will be there I suspect, scroll to the bottom of the terminal
<gogeta> DBordello: i genrelly dont have any issue running ubuntu without swap on a 4gb ssd
<genewitch> gogeta: 4gb?
<genewitch> gogeta: server?
<gogeta> genewitch: netbook with btrfs ssd and compressed
<genewitch> i have half a mind to drop ubuntu on an older laptop on a 4gb CF (i have xp on it right now)
<DBordello> no swap sounds dangerous to me
<genewitch> btrfs?
<gogeta> genewitch: whole os installed size 700mb hehe
<genewitch> DBordello: the machine i am talking to you fromhas no swap
<genewitch> DBordello: and 640mb of ram
<DBordello> hmmm
<DBordello> i can beat that
<DBordello> barely
<gogeta> genewitch: you have to trick the installer but it works
<genewitch> DBordello: it means i have to restart a service every day, but other than that, it's cheap.
<tofa> Nitwit, Yes it is there.
<DBordello> hmmm
<gogeta> DBordello: well 640mb on a server shouldent be a issue relly
<nit-wit> tofa, so your set, you might clean out some of those kernels
<genewitch> DBordello: wait, the irsii box is gentoo, no swap. it never crashes anything. the ubuntu box i am ssh'd into is the one that has a service silently die every day
<DBordello> So, if the usb key remains with the same PC, I am hearing that there is no reason not to do a full install, and give er a little swap
<blade> dbordello just pick up a small flash drive for swap
<DBordello> I have a 8gb USB 3.0 drive that I am going to be using. I feel like that should be sufficient
<genewitch> DBordello: if you do a single thumb drive, make sure you have a straight dd backup
<genewitch> DBordello: just to save the trouble
<DBordello> genewitch, good call
<gogeta> DBordello: swaping on a sd drive just make it noit last as long
<blade> dbordello it should be fine that is what i ran 9 10 for almost a year on was a 8 gig flash
<genewitch> DBordello: and good luck. if it works for you i might try and make a server image that way
<tofa> Nit-wit, I've always been slightly annoyed by the number of options grub gives me to boot into when I start up. How do I clean them out?
<genewitch> blade: keen
<rkj90266> can anyone tell me where to find a good linux program that will aggregate podcasts and sync them with a 5th gen ipod? Rhythmbox aggregates but can't sync, gtkpod is not being maintained, banshee crashes my ipod
<Ali2000> hello all. I have 7300 gs nvidia graphic card ,, i have problem with it. the system do not recognize it , ii have test it on ubuntu 10.04 10.10 and natty , if i change to nvidia 8400 it will be solved?
<gogeta> DBordello: as  long as you dont mind replacing the drive every few months have at it
<Guest97451> is there any RAM reader software for ubuntu?
<nit-wit> tofa, I use the easy method there is a app called ubuntu tweak that will do it easily. its not in the repos do you want a link
<DBordello> gogeta, i see.  I'll give it a shot without swap
<tofa> Nit-wit, That would be brilliant.
<DBordello> and see how it feels
<genewitch> rkj90266: i'm seeing stuff like "install itunes under wine"
<genewitch> rkj90266: and a few ryhtmbox fixes
<genewitch> rkj90266: did you get a ryhtmbox database error of any sort?
<gogeta> DBordello: or get a relly cheap 1gb drive what are they these days 5$ and use it for swap
<blade> nit-wit i have seen that but have never used it. do you like the results
<genewitch> gogeta: aka readyboost
<genewitch> DBordello: 4GB $8 :-D
<DBordello> genewitch, true.
<nit-wit> blade, yeah it is the easy gui way, I'm lazy
<genewitch> i used a $5 thumb drive as swap when i was parsing wikipedia xmls
<DBordello> I guess with a live system, it is setup to not be thrashing on the drive.  Would the "liveness" of it start to annoy me if I am installing stuff, etc?
<blade> nit-wit sounds like what i need then cuz so am i lol
<HackNewton> hay friends
<gogeta> DBordello: couse even if you blow up swap the os will keep running and toss a new one in
<rkj90266> genewitch yes, i get a whole series of "error: resource not found" messages when I try to sync
<HackNewton> well i am big trouble here
<HackNewton> i changed my CompizConfig settings and i lost my complete unity desktop
<HackNewton> i cannot access anything at all
<rkj90266> genewitch i would prefer to have a native linux program instead of itunes, and from what i have read it sounds like itunes is buggy
<blade> hacknewton what is wrong with loosing unity lol
<HackNewton> does anyone know how to undo those effects ?
<genewitch> rkj90266: i am looking sir
<HackNewton> blade, i cant access anything
<gogeta> DBordello: but you said a server so your probly  not going to even need swap being your probly not going to be using tons of memery
<genewitch> rkj90266: it seems like you're having an odd issue, perhaps submit a bug to rhythmbox maintainers?
<blade> hacknewton log out and log back in before you put your password in at the lower rightish of the screen you can log in with different options
<DBordello> gogeta, correct
<genewitch> rkj90266: i'm getting 6 results on google for your exact issue
<genewitch> and none have a solution
<nit-wit> tofa, here is a web link just run the three commands it will pput it in your update sources list. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tweak-0-5-8-released-with-ubuntu-11-04-support.html
<tofa> Nit-wit, Thanks for your help.
<nit-wit> tofa, no problem.;)
<ObrienDave> Ali2000: I would try a smaller number first.
<HackNewton> blade, dude i am using desktop without effect option and i want my old normal desktop back
<jay__> videoos still arnt playing..
<jay__> videos*
<gogeta> jay__: cough vlc
<jay__> >.<
<blade> hacknewton have you tried to log into your ubuntu unity desktop
<Logan_> gogeta: feel better
<HackNewton> blade, yes
<gogeta> Logan_: yes i always love my video whont play question
<blade> hacknewton you could also open your package manager and purge compiz
<HackNewton> blade, it only shows my DVD drive icon its all
<rkj90266> genewitch that's discouraging, surprising really that this is as hard as it is
<Ali2000> any one here know how to run vlc as root ?
<genewitch> PS i think it should be more apparent that you need to run an apt-get dist-upgrade if it says "packages held back"
<gogeta> Ali2000: madness
<Logan_> sudo vlc
<Logan_> or gksudo vlc, I suppose
<genewitch> rkj90266: i know your feelings, trust me. But the only way to fix it sometimes is to submit a bug to the maintainers so they can get it patched.
<Ali2000> it show this : VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<Ali2000> If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
<Ali2000> you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and
<Ali2000> cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
<FloodBot1> Ali2000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genewitch> gogeta: maybe he wants to vlc /dev/sda1
<gogeta> genewitch: he should be able to acess read only even on that
<genewitch> Ali2000: you trying to run it as a server?
<gogeta> genewitch: enough for vlc to work
<rkj90266> genewitch maybe i will try itunes and wine then
<Ali2000> no
<genewitch> Ali2000: then you don't need root
<blade> nit-wit in 11 4 compiz and unity are not good friends is that right?
<genewitch> rkj90266: good luck, sorry i couldn't help more. check back during united states daytime when someone who has one can help :-)
<maalac> blade: yes ..it has lot of problem based on my experience
<Ali2000> I am using root account in my ubuntu desktop
<nit-wit> blade, it's a bit contankerous, but I use it.
<gogeta> Ali2000: there is no root in ubuntu
<gogeta> Ali2000: sudo only
<HackNewton> blade, anyway you know how to access compize manager trough terminal
<genewitch> Ali2000: ohhhhh.... useradd notroot & passwd notroot & su notroot
<Ali2000> ok thanks :x
<nit-wit> blade, I have the fusion icon in docky to fix it generally.
<genewitch> gogeta: lies! i am logged in as root!
<gogeta> genewitch: lol
<blade> maalac nit-wit i am not running 11 4 and do not know much about terminal commands hacknewton has some problems
<genewitch> ok i have to relog. bye.
<gogeta> genewitch: you added it didnt you
<genewitch> sudo shutdown -r now
<nit-wit> HackNewton, ccsm
<gogeta> genewitch: i just use halt
<HackNewton> nit-wit, thanks
<nit-wit> HackNewton, thats what we are here for no problem.;)
<blade> i can see my first trip here will not be my last
<Azerbaijao> what utility I can be use to intercept system calls called ​​by a process ?
<gogeta> blade: is that a thret
<blade> gogeta lol it may be
<maalac> nit-wit: try this one fusion-icon --no-start
<blade> gogeta my first time ever in IRC
<gogeta> blade: lol if you run linux you spend alot of time on it
<maalac> gogeta: yes, i agree. it's like when you start a game and you won't stop until you get to the next mission
<carlly> hey
<nit-wit> maalac, I set up a launcher in home then dragged it to docky, I forget otherwise how I set it up. If Unity had a legit panel it would be there with options
<blade> i used linux back in 9 10 now i'm getting back into it
<gogeta> maalac: more like a mmo where it end even if you got all the endgame loot your helping the noobs
<gogeta> doesent
<blade> gogeta cant stand M$ crashing all the time
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> blade: i cant diss 7 igts rock solid on my 1 machine that runs it my gameing rig
<gogeta> blade: the other 3 pcs are all linux
<blade> gogeta that is what i built this computer for is 7 lol it seams a bit over powered for Ubuntu but  ..... lol
<carlly> is anyone still on here
<bazhang> carlly, yes
<carlly> hey
<ActionParsnip> carlly: many
<Lasers> blade: Overpowered -- How?
<bazhang> blade gogeta chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<carlly> yep
<blade> lasers because i can not get both of my ati cards to work
<maalac> blade gogeta: let's go to that room #ubuntu-offtopic
<blade> maalc how?
<Lasers> blade: Type --> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic blade
<ActionParsnip> Blade: type:      /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: you live heh
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: i live.....again     :-)
<maalac> ActionParsnip: how do you do that in pidgin
<gogeta> maalac: pidgin takes standerd irc commands
<carlly> tonghuix,hi
<carlly> hello
<ActionParsnip> maalac: same as in any client. Type: /me <first person action>
<bazhang> carlly, ubuntu support question?
 * YankDownUnder drinks beer
<maalac> ActionParsnip: i didn't know that. thanks
<YankDownUnder> WOW! It works? (sniggers)
<ActionParsnip> maalac: e.g.   /me is on the bus to work
<carlly> bazhang,what?
<bazhang> carlly, this is ubuntu support. did you have a support question
<YankDownUnder> Well, that answered that question.
<mrk1> i was playing with samba and accidentally deleted some files and now i have lost the option to share files when i right click
<napster> Is there any way to send a row request to a webserver without using a browser at all?
<mrk1> can anyone please help
<ActionParsnip> mrk1: reinstall the samba package. May help.
<TheCyph3r> sudo apt-get remove samba
<TheCyph3r> sudo apt-get install samba
<bluebird> some one can recommand some funny games in linux?
<TheCyph3r> is that right?
<bazhang> !games > bluebird
<ubottu> bluebird, please see my private message
<YankDownUnder> TheCyph3r, Um...that's a bit drastic...
<mrk1> the cyph3r i did that to no avail
<ActionParsnip> TheCyph3r: easier is: sudo apt-get --reinstall install samba       both ways work
<YankDownUnder> mrk1, You can install a Samba configuration too through the Package Manager and that will help you get yourself back on track without deleting/removing Samba.
<ActionParsnip> Mrk1: do you have the same release on another system?
<mrk1> actionparsnip no i dont
<HackNewton> hi
<HackNewton> i got restored it :)
<HackNewton> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mrk1: do you know which file(s) you removed?
<tomek_> Anyobody uses Gambas?
<ActionParsnip> Mrk1: i don't use nautilus to share personnally. I've always used smb.conf
<mrk1> actionparsnip it was in the var folder i was trying to follow some advice from online
<ActionParsnip> mrk1: if you post the link it may help
<tomek_> what is good tool for samba configuring ?
<mrk1> actionparsnip i rebooted my computer and cant find it anymore. im sorry i know i am sounding like an idiot
<ActionParsnip> tomek_: nano is what i use. Eswat and nautilus are ones I can think of quickly
<Asterisk_> is there an equivalent to the irc ghost command, but for ssh?
<ActionParsnip> mrk1: you aren't, you're just learning :-)
<obeyance> Can someone refer me to a windows support room?
<zykotick9> If anyone happens to still be around from me asking hours ago, the default timeout for the sudo command is 15 minutes (you can confirm with "man sudoers" and search for timestamp_timeout).  The timer does however reset any time sudo is used so attempting to "test" can be difficult, even the following courtesy #bash failed //  watch -tn1 'echo $(sudo date +"%H:%M:%S")' // however "sudo ls && sleep 16m && sudo ls" reasks for the sudo password.
<Sia> How can I see a list of APs?
<mrk1> actionparsnip
<obeyance> Ive been working on getting my lan drivers installed and no mater what i do it wont work.
<ActionParsnip> obeyance: ##windows
<mrk1> just found the link
<obeyance> This is in windows*
<ActionParsnip> Sia: sudo iwlist scan
<mrk1> actionparsnip /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Juozas> obeyance, ##windows probably
<Sia> tnx
<josephpagoda> hello everyone!  Does anyone know how I can make an ext4 mount point always have a specific uid?
<ActionParsnip> mrk1: yikes. There is a fix but my browser sucks off of wifi. Marco Braida posts fixes for the packages. Its a list of about 9 commands
<mrk1> actionparsnip alright thanks a lot! ill try to fix it
<ActionParsnip> Mrk1: search for: marco braida mv cp status apt-get clean old       usually makes it appear. Its in a launchpad question, scroll down a few, you'll see it
<lolto> anyone try to use dwm and have it not respond to cmds
<YankDownUnder> dwn?
<mrk1> hello everyone, my /etc/samba folder got deleted accidentally.. any fixes?
<lolto> sorry, dwm
<lolto> then window manager?
<uw_> hi there!  question about netbootin
<uw_> if anybody has experince in that?
<aum> how to install openoffice.org in ubuntu 11.04, i have install the deb files but its giving dpkg error
<YankDownUnder> mrk1, Well, as ActionParsnip had said, you can just do a re-installation of Samba and that should be that...except for the fact that you'll have to re-configure your shares mate...
<uw_> whats the error aum
<bazhang> uw_, please ask
<Sia> ok, now how can I connect to one of APs found by iwlist?
<YankDownUnder> lolto, There was a "dwm" way back when - was kinda like "Presentation Manager" for X - like OS/2 - is that what you mean?
<Lasers> aum: LibreOffice. Is same.
<aum> ration$ sudo dpkg -i openoffice.org3.3-debian-menus_3.3-9556_all.deb
<aum> (Reading database ... 163112 files and directories currently installed.)
<aum> Unpacking openoffice.org-debian-menus (from openoffice.org3.3-debian-menus_3.3-9556_all.deb) ...
<aum> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org3.3-debian-menus_3.3-9556_all.deb (--install):
<aum>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/mime/packages/openoffice.org.xml', which is also in package libreoffice-common 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu4
<wols> Lasers: it's not the same
<FloodBot1> aum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aum> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<aum> /usr/bin/gtk-update-icon-cache
<YankDownUnder> Nice flood.... (gads)
<mrk1> yankdownunder that is the problem i did reinstall but it is not helping because the shares are disabled for some reason
<Lasers> wols: Okay. You caught me. It's not same. :(
<lolto> YankDownUnder:  i mean the tiling window manager, it shows up as a session option, but all commands to it seem to fasil
<bazhang> uw_, you mean unetbootin presumably
<lolto> **fai
<YankDownUnder> mrk1, Um...if the shares are disabled, did you not re-create them?
<josephpagoda> anyone have any ideas on how i could mount my ext4 drive to always make files be 766?
<uw_> bazhang, i can get the kernel/ramdisk to load on a machine, but when running the install i do not have internet access
<josephpagoda> instead of 755?
<pratz> hey guys my friend has windows machine and he wants to connect to my ubuntu box with vnc , but he is unable to connect , (we are on the same network)
<Sia> I am confuzed in terms SSID, BSSID and ESSID
<mrk1> yankdownunder that is the problem i am having, i am trying to but the option to do so is gone when i right click on the file
<uw_> bazhang, i dont really want to set up a mirror.  it seems silly that i should have to because a fully installable system is available via cdrom
<bazhang> !wifi > Sia please have a read
<ubottu> Sia, please see my private message
<aum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649711/
<YankDownUnder>   mrk1 Um...now ya lost me..."Right click the file" -> I don't get it...???
<mrk1> yankdownunder i used to be able to share my files/folders by right clicking and saying share folder, that option is gone entirely
<bazhang> uw_, I may have misunderstood, sorry, did you mean 'netboot' as opposed to using unetbootin to install iso to usb stick?
<DBordello> I am impressed with the usb LIVE installation.  It appears to be a real install :)  I installed a package, messed with /etc, and rebooted.  It all stayed.
<YankDownUnder> mrk1, Right - so you've done a re-install of Samba - have you, perchance, rebooted?
<uw_> bazhang, i have the whole cd on the netboot server...how can i get it too look at that (preferably via NFS not HTTP or FTP)
<mrk1> yankdownunder yes i have and still nothing..im stumped
<uw_> bazhang, i mean over the network, i dont have a usb key
<mrk1> yankdownunder i also have killalled nautilys
<YankDownUnder> mrk1, Look, in your Package Manager, there is an admin utiliity for Samba - ya might want to install it, and try this all over again...the other option is to completely remove samba from this machine, reboot, re-install samba, then try again...
<bazhang> uw_, okay you said 'netbootin' I presumed wrongly you referred to 'unetbootin'
<uw_> bazhang, it is requsting a mirror (something like us.archive.ubuntu.com)  i would like it too look locally, via the same NFS share that it used to grab other files from.
<mrk1> yankdownunder alright, ill try that, thanks
<uw_> bazhang, yes sorry about that.  i met "netbootin'" as a slang for "netbooting", the verb for using netboot
<uw_> bazhang, i could set up a http or ftp server on this...but its kinda unessary just so the client can pull in files.  the NFS is set up and working properlly, why cant it just keep using that for everything on the CD as normal?
<bazhang> uw_, I dont know much about the pxe netboot issue, sorry for the misunderstanding on my part
<uw_> bazhang, ok understood.  thank you for your offering of help though
<DBordello> anyway to make the live installation less "live".  Ie, automatically loginging in the consoles.
<ActionParsnip> DBordello: you can use remastersys to change the image as you desire
<rabbit1> how to migrate from ubuntu to windows ?
<ActionParsnip> Rabbit: migrate what?
<rabbit1> ActionParsnip: need to install windows, my system is on ubuntu... how to format and install windows ?
<DBordello> ActionParsnip, i don't need to create a new iso.  Once it is isntall on a usb drive i want it to act a little less "live"
<DBordello> it works great with persistent partitions
<ActionParsnip> Rabbit: the windows install cd can delete the ubuntu partitions and install itself as you desire
<IdleOne> rabbit1: help with installing Windows in ##windows
<ActionParsnip> DBordello: can you define "less live" please
<DBordello> ActionParsnip, sure.  Doesn't automatically login all of the consoles.  Remove the default ubuntu user.
<Kartagis> I can't bring ubuntu back from sleep, where can I turn that off? power options?
<ActionParsnip> DBordello: if you use unetbootin the you are simply transferring the live cd to usb. Updates wi not stick. If you create a persistent install you can add all manner of changes and startup scripts and after a reboot they will not be lost
<DBordello> ActionParsnip, I used unetbootin with a persistent storage.  It is actually reall impressive.  It behaves like a full install
<ActionParsnip> DBordello: if you run system updates then reboot you will have to older versions of the apps
<DBordello> ActionParsnip, oh reall :/  I did notice if i installed a package using apt-get, it showed up upon reboot.
<DBordello> which I thought was nice
<DBordello> ActionParsnip, i am attempting to run a system from USB.  I am trying to decide if it is best to run it as a live environment, or install to the usb key
<KM0201> i'm not sure most USB's would have room for a bunch of updates toa persistent install
<ActionParsnip> DBordello: the squashfs file doesn't get updated :-(
<ActionParsnip> !persistent
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> !persistant
<ActionParsnip> Ayyyy
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, its !usb
<DBordello> Hmmm
<DBordello> interesting
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i see. The second link looks good to me
<DBordello> Hmmm, live/full. I woulnd't mind a full fledged installation.
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: thanks for the tip :)
<ActionParsnip> DBordello: you can. Ubuntu and windows7 can resize ntfs to make free space to put ubuntu in
<beachbuddah> hey folks, just installed 11.04 on an asus 900eeepc and would like to pin the system monitor to the tray - any ideas how?
<IdleOne> !persistant > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i can't spell, not this early anyway haha
<bazhang> beachbuddah, right click keep on tray?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: it has the correct spelling also
<beachbuddah> bazhang, I've only discovered one way to see the various installed apps - when I look at it that way the right click is disabled
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: dead handy
<DBordello> ActionParsnip, that isn't the issue.  This is for a headless/diskless machine
<skrmm> Hello. I have simple bash script which just records audio from mic in and sends it via ftp - in loop, audio files are 2 Mb each. So, I need to run this script after booting. Any ideas?
<DBordello> I think I will install from USB A to USB B.  Any suggestions to reduced thrashing to the drive?
<ActionParsnip> DBordello: ahh i see. Then persistant USB is great. A class 6 SD card will help improve speed
<corestorm> g hey
<corestorm> How do i clear my DNS cache ?
<corestorm> Does anyone know how to clear DNS cache ?
<skrmm> sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart I guess
<glebihan> skrmm, does that script have to run in the background or does just have to be run once on boot ?
<corestorm> not working
<skrmm> glebihan, background, I'm building something like IP dictaphone
<skrmm> corestorm, try sudo aptitude install nscd first
<corestorm> I've done this already
<corestorm> it's not clearing my DNS cache.
<glebihan> skrmm, in that case you would have to use an upstart job
<corestorm> Does anyone know what i need to do here ?
<skrmm> corestorm, service networking restart?
<glebihan> skrmm, here is an example of a simple upstart job I made : http://paste.ubuntu.com/649733/
<corestorm> Mabie there's a cache on my router ?
<skrmm> glebihan, Oh, ok, I guess I should rtfm about upstart, thanks
<corestorm> Or some shit
<glebihan> skrmm, also have a look to other jobs in /etc/init
<skrmm> corestorm, maybe there is, who knows. If so - just reboot the router
<corestorm> Alright
<faLUCE>  hi. Is there an editor which allows to insert words only if the follow a user-defined grammar?
<skrmm> faLUCE, I'm not sure, but seems gedit has feature like that
<StepNjump> is there a way to use wpa2 encryption in iwconfig?
<bsmith093> im so tired of monkeying around with the power management settings. can someone send me a screenshot, or the proper settings, to make a laptop on ac power, onle black and lock the screen after 10 minutes but never do anything else?
<bsmith093> including hibernate
<faLUCE> skrmm: I can't find it
<StepNjump> ok found it. sorry
<skrmm> faLUCE, I'm unable to check exact solution at the moment, I'm using ubuntu server. But - I remember I had to activate some plugin in preferences and then define short words to expand
<Guest85791> hello everyone
<faLUCE> skrmm: so, you already tried that?
<skrmm> faLUCE, Yes, but few months ago. Do you want something like text expander on Mac? http://www.smilesoftware.com/TextExpander/
<Tesseract> afternoon all
<josephpagoda> hi Tesseract
<skrmm> glebihan, what does that -p key mean? PID?
<Tesseract> Got a bit of a problem. just got a new fritzbox in and ubuntu can connect to it but wont connect to the internet
<Lasers> faLUCE: Autohotkey?
<Tesseract> Any ideas?
<Lasers> faLUCE: autokey -- Try that.
<phper_> Hello. What is the name and path of the image file portable ubuntu uses?
<bullgard4> phper_: What do you mean by "portable ubuntu"?
<merseyless> Anyone here had any experience with wifi not wanting to work?
<phper_> it's portable
<phper_> you can carry it around in a usb, it runs as a windows application
<merseyless> he means this: http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows
<Lasers> !usb | phper_
<ubottu> phper_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<merseyless> not quite lasers, it's a ubuntu virtual machine in windows that works in-line with normal windows
<Lasers> merseyless: I see it. New thing. :)
<Punna> is there any way to start a console application with a proxy internet connection?
<n00bRX> Hey Fellas .. I have a total ass dumb question
<Punna> like, the connection the console app uses will be going through that proxy (specifically, SOCK5)
<Lasers> !ask | n00bRX
<ubottu> n00bRX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n00bRX> ok, thank you. I won't ask to ask again
<n00bRX> somehow I "moved" the active window I was in to the top left of the screen and locked it in place
<n00bRX> it sucks because I can't read the screen properly, and I can't seem to get it to "appear normal"  meaning that I don't have control of moving it around
<n00bRX> So what exactly did I do?
<n00bRX> Thanks ubottu & lasers
<csdwifi> n00bRX, you might have switched workspaces
<n00bRX> No, I didn't switch workplaces.
<n00bRX> as in holding shift, alt, ctrl and then an arrow key
<esr_> \server irc.irc-hispano
<Lasers> n00bRX: Hold ALT and try drag the window?
<n00bRX> I clicked on something with my mouse, and it's like the border around that active window disappeared and locked it to the uppert left side of my active workspace
<n00bRX> ok one second lasers
<Lasers> Border disappear? You don't have metacity or compiz running
<n00bRX>  I do believe I have compiz running
<n00bRX> should I go back into the compfix settings and make sure my borders are turned on.
<Lasers> n00bRX: Err. Sure. If you were tweaking with compiz settings when that happen, that information might be useful.
<n00bRX> for instance lasers, this active xchat IRC isn't giving me the usual min, max and close in the upper left
<n00bRX> I actually wasn't tweaking compfiz
<n00bRX> I mean I have in the past, but at this point and juncture I wasn't not in compfiz.
<Lasers> n00bRX: Try enabling metacity/compiz the way you usually.
<n00bRX> For instance, firefox gives me the option to minimize, maximize and then the "x" to close out.
<Lasers> n00bRX: Open a terminal -- "metacity --replace &&" ?
<Lasers> "metacity --replace &"
<n00bRX> Lasers, it worked perfectly.
<n00bRX> I have my "borders" back .. so what did I do exactly?
<n00bRX> Or where in the help file can you point me so I can go read and learn
<Lasers> n00bRX: Great. Now you should run that from "ALT+F2" -- So you don't have to close/cancel the terminal.
<Lasers> n00bRX: I don't know. Something occured.
<Lasers> occurred.
<Lasers> !metacity | n00bRX
<IdleOne> you stopped compiz and restarted metacity
<IdleOne> basically telling metacity to redraw all your GUI stuff
<Lasers> n00bRX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<IdleOne> simplified Idle explanation
<n00bRX> Thanks idleone .. my computer locked up. I had to log out
<n00bRX> Much obliged. I will start reading on that.  Thanks again also Laser
<trenth> Hey
<n00bRX> What's up trenth?
<trenth> I'm having trouble with my WNA3100 USB WIFI card
<trenth> In "Windows Wireless Drivers" I click "Configure network"
<trenth> It tells me, no network tool found
<lartza> Forgot to remove my LVM and now server install is hard... what was the command to wipe a drive?
<lartza> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=10 ?
<n00bRX> Awesome .. I had to go in there and change some settings on basic windows management.  Fuck I am retared sometimes ..
<n00bRX> I am so happy .. I am totally going to do some fappin!
<bazhang> n00bRX, no cursing here
<n00bRX> oh sorry man!
<bazhang> !guidelines > n00bRX
<ubottu> n00bRX, please see my private message
<trenth> Alright, n00bRX do you think you can help me?
<bazhang> trenth, whats the chipset, lsusb if usb, lspci if pci -----> to paste.ubuntu.com please
<beachbuddah> hey room - just tried to upgrade to natty and I got an error stating I couldn't - I may have unauthorized packages - does that mean that my firefox  has to be downgraded. etc?
<trenth> It's a 9020
<trenth> 0846:9020
<bazhang> trenth, atheros?
<trenth> Doesn't say antyhing but this
<trenth> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc
<bazhang> trenth, and a search of those codes reveals what?
<Veqq_van_Weg> I have a problem where my keyboard stops working randomly. Sometimes it'll start working again after 5-10 mins... I can still right and left click and everything, but if I try to open a program or menu... nothing happens. I'm using 10.04 also
<trenth> It reveals, the ndiswrapper page
<trenth> I did what it said on the page, iwconfig & ifconfig do not show my adapter though
<trenth> ndiswrapper -l shows my driver, and shows the device as detected
<trenth> The GUI of ndiswrapper on the otherhand, when I click Configure Network tells me no network found?
<trenth> "could not find a network configuration tooL"
<envygeeks> I was wondering if any of you knew when the next point release for 10.04 is due out this year?
<popey> soon
<Lasers> (but not guaranteed)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5f18183c1ec9b931ebd30a4d22549b04&t=1549190&page=3 trenth
<popey> envygeeks: week of July 21st
<popey> envygeeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<envygeeks> You know if they cherry picked out the wifi updates to enable new drivers for sta2800?
<k10> W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org squeeze Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA NO_PUBKEY 64481591B98321F9
<k10> what to do?
<envygeeks> specifically: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=b3ba44c6d1633692b45910ee77064e635e2c3143
<popey> envygeeks: you can download the iso now to test it and find out?
<cruskai239> ma shitz be borked yo!!!
<bazhang> k10, for debian?
<bazhang> cruskai239, wrong channel
<k10> yeah
<bazhang> k10, #debian
<popey> in fact it _is_ out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-July/000150.html
<cruskai239> lol im just kidding
<bazhang> cruskai239, no cursing here, ubuntu support only
<envygeeks> popey: impossible right now :P, I'm working on a thin client for the next 2 weeks becuase I'm on the road so I would have to have a CD sent to me >.<
<k10> i used apt-get update
<k10> and this error
<k10> :(
<bazhang> k10, its debian, its not supported here
<k10> k byeee
<cruskai239> really we doing this? i happened to have helped with one of the language packs
<bazhang> cruskai239, doing what
<cruskai239> translations and basic coding
<bazhang> cruskai239, whats your support issue
<cruskai239> kubuntu 11.04 32 bit works great except for one slight issue. thing doesnt hibernate
<bazhang> cruskai239, whats swap and how much ram
<cruskai239> 4 gb of ram
<trenth> bazhang, it tells me my version of ndiswrapper is 1.55 not 1.56
<trenth> ?
<lartza> How big does /boot get in ubuntu?
<lartza> server
<lartza> since it varies what distro
<lartza> *distro's recommend, I have 32M on gentoo but 100 on Arch
<popey> lartza: depends how many kernels you have kicking around
<popey> lartza: mine is about 74MB at the moment
<cruskai239> no partitioning. the os takes the whole drive
<popey> lartza: with about 8-10 kernels
<bazhang> cruskai239, no swap at all?
<cruskai239> 10 gb
<lartza> popey: Does ubuntu have a fallback kernel?
<lartza> Like a rescue kernel
<popey> lartza: dunno what that means, I usually leave a few kernels kicking around though
<lartza> popey: Like kernel.img and kernel-fallback.img?
<lartza> A rescue kernel
<popey> lartza: no
<popey> not by default
<lartza> 50M it is then :)
<popey> heh
<envygeeks> wait, ubuntu does have a rescue mode where it drops everything from the Kernel
<envygeeks> you should be able to tap esc over and over on 11.04+ and access it
<fedy> Hello does anyone use recordmyDesktop?
<onez> yes I use recordmyDektop
<fedy> onez
<fedy> HOw much ram should I be have install to use it?
<lartza> fedy: How much do you have? Won't it work?
<onez> I dont know, but in my netbook which only 1 GB RAM, it's OK
<fedy> My system is only has 514 MB and when I install it slows down my system
<fedy> so I am guess i got to buy a stick of ram
<ThomasB2k> ping
<lartza> pong
<ThomasB2k> thanks
<popey> fedy: i stopped using recordmydesktop because it was too heavy
<lartza> Why do you have to record and what? :/
<popey> fedy: http://lwn.net/Articles/452233/
<popey> thats what I do now
<tomek_> anyone used sco unix or hp unix?
<popey> it records video from screen, and audio from the sound card and from a microphone
<fedy> thx popey
<popey> np
<bug2000> Something went wrong with my grub after reinstalling the MBR. It trys to load (hd0,0)/boot when (hd0,0) is a boot partition [So the OS loads it as /boot/boot]. How do I fix it? [Grub1]
<trenth> On ubuntu 11.04
<trenth> How do I make it look like 9.10?
<accel_> not ranting: is it just me, or does ubuntu 11 seem quite a bit more broken than ubuntu 10?
<accel_> i recently upgraded to 11
<accel_> then went back to 10.04
<trenth> nvm
<maalac> hi, need help in reseting bios password on ProBook 6555b? already remove the batter but still ask for password
<lartza> maalac: Of course
<lartza> maalac: You need to remove the motherboard battery for quite some time
<zagibu> Dapper Drake was the best release, you should go back to that ;)
<zagibu> maalac: or there might be a reset bios jumper on the board
<maalac> lartza: how many minutes ? it's not attached to it right now but still not resetting..
<zagibu> or clear cmos
<lartza> maalac: The motherboard battery not the laptop battery?
<lartza> Also try backdoor passwords http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
<onez> anyone have suggestion? I wanna buy audio interface for recording.
<maalac> lartza: yes, that's what i did ..
<lartza> maalac: Yea sorry, some people would just probably remove the laptop battery :)
<zagibu> malaac: also, you shouldn't steal other ppl's laptops
<lartza> To be sure :)
<maalac> lartza: this is my laptop provided by HP. I just need to enable something on the bios to work on the 64bit virtualization
<maalac> zagibu: ..this is my laptop provided by HP
<sedawk> how do I make a command normally running as root runnable by anyone?
<lartza> maalac: Look for the CLEAR CMOS jumper?
<lartza> Clr, clrpws, passwd, password, pwd, clear
<maalac> ok ...its inside the motherboard right ?
<maalac> labelled something like that right ?
<dyd> what tool can i use to verify the integrity of an hd?
<lartza> maalac: Yes, and the battery can take 15 minutes to 12 hours to clear CMOS :)
<lartza> maalac: So jumper is easier if you have one on the board
<maalac> do you haveppen to have diagram for this model : Probook 6555b?
<lartza> what motherboard? :)
<maalac> board for this laptop ..
<csdwifi> may have found a minor annoying bug.  Is there anything documented about System Testing locking out if password form is cancelled?
<lartza> maalac: http://www.365laptoprepair.com/ebay_images/4069_HP-ProBook-6455b-6555b-Motherboard-613397-001-TESTED_1.JPG
<lartza> but the image is pretty small still
<lartza> can't really see jumpers
<lartza> or labels
<aikInsaan> what partition formats does the EFI bootloader understand?
<wasanzy> I though cp -rf is suppose to force copy a whole directory? but is not doing so for me, still asking me to override or not, what am I missing out?
<aikInsaan> *which fs formats does*
<maalac> ok thanks for this.. i'll look for it ..
<Chousuke> aikInsaan: I think that depends on what drivers it has
<aikInsaan> Chousuke, hmm...i have not clue about bootloaders...any resource you can point me to grasp the basics?
<Chousuke> aikInsaan: I don't know much about EFI either to be honest; But I think it should usually be able to boot from most common filesystems
<aikInsaan> hmm
<accel_> grub source code
<lartza> maalac: Could be under that damn sticker possibly?
<accel_> or for osx related, reFIT source code
<maalac> yes could be..
<maalac> need to shutdown and open it up ..
<fedy> popey: how do u install?
<lartza> maalac: Try the backdoor passwords?
<lartza> maalac: You need to know what it is AMI, Phoenix etc. (the BIOS)
<lartza> maalac: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
<maalac> haven't tried backdoor passwords..
<dlirit> how can I mount an nfs share with specific user/group owning the /mnt/share folder?
<ajah> from synaptic i completely remove grub-pc and grub2 not when start the machine i see black screen file not found and grub rescue prompt how do i fix this
<ajah> now*
<ppos> ajah you need to reinstall grub
<ajah>  ppos any tutorial how to do that
<gogeta> ajah: do what
<csdwifi> wasanzy - sudo cp -prfv dir1 dir2  - what happens?
<ajah> gogeta installing grub2 because now  i don`t have grub-pc and grub2
<daniel__> hello i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and my wifi card wont work it says its installed in addtional drivers does anyone know how to get it working again
<gogeta> !grub | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Mandrew> hello is there a safe way to purge unity?
<gogeta> Mandrew: purge?
<Mandrew> gogeta, uninstall
<gogeta> Mandrew: lol yea run a remix like kubuntu or xubuntu
<daniel__> mandrew, ha is there a way that they coulda made ubuntu better after the update and not worse lol i havnt found out
<gogeta> Mandrew: or install another window manaer
<gogeta> Mandrew: always the good thing abought linux dont like the defult settings change it
<Mandrew> hehe funny guys but the thing is that you have booth gnome and unity installed in ubuntu 11.04 and i dont want unity in the system
<Mandrew> gogeta, thats what i want and i want ti purge unity ;)
<gogeta> Mandrew: well gnome 2 is gone
<gogeta> Mandrew: 11.10 no fallback to gnome 2
<Mandrew> gogeta, im on 11.04 so i still have gnome2
<gogeta> Mandrew: unfortanly in a stock ubuntu the unity is kinda stuck with you
<gogeta> Mandrew: being if you took out the meta package it would take gnome 2 as well
<Mandrew> not really cuz in synaptic i can find it but im not sure i can safely uninstall it
<gogeta> Mandrew: you can defently try
<gogeta> Mandrew: but later just simply avoide stock ubuntu
<gogeta> Mandrew: i run xfce
<Mandrew> gogeta, ok well that was good info ;) well maybe i could try to install gnome2 as well then
<gogeta> Mandrew: run one of the remixes or mint ubuntu based but with any gui you whant bascily
<Mandrew> i dont like xubuntu nor kubuntu but i really love ubuntu and i dont want to change, just can agree with the stupid decision to use unity
<gogeta> Mandrew: it was cannels personal vendetta agenst gnome 3 is why we got unity dispite the fact gnome 3 can be totaly changed being it uses js
<Mandrew> gogeta, i like a proper desktop, not this bs with unity :(
<Mandrew> why are they fighting gogeta ?
<gogeta> Mandrew: why im usinf xfce it acts mutch like gnome 2
<Mandrew> ok
<gogeta> Mandrew: i dunno lol they just didnt like it
<gogeta> Mandrew: the good part sfxe uses gtk3 to so gnome 3 apps also work hehe
<Mandrew> gogeta, are you using gnome applets in your install
<gogeta> Mandrew: i have a few apples from gnome but mostly sfce stuff
<Mandrew> okl
<gogeta> Mandrew: you probly ran a older xfce with its relly relly crappy theme
<vivanov> amd64 oneiric new install, installed exported list of packages from another pc, got an error 'failed to load session "ubuntu"' -- how to fix?
<gogeta> Mandrew: or the crap theme ubuntu uses
<Mandrew> i was running latest xubuntu gogeta
<e2> I was using the alternate installer and doing a network install when I lost connection, I reconnected but it broke the current step "Select and install software"
<gogeta> Mandrew: yea but if it was years ago its totaly diffrent
<e2> it doesn't seem to be a lock problem, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place?
<jcreek> Mandrew, When you boot up 11.04, the first screen is your user name. Click on this, and the next screen is for password. Before you enter your password, look at the bottom panel. Click on Ubuntu and a list of desk top options will open. Click on Classic Ubuntu and you will have the Gnome desktop again. Enjoy.
<Mandrew> the xubuntu 11.04 gogeta ;)
<gogeta> Mandrew: but i prefer mints xfce mint menu is awsome'
<Gunz4MiPPle> I have an old nvidia pci card, but Additional Drivers is telling me it wants to install a free driver...
<Mandrew> jcreek, thats what im doing but i dont want unity in my system ;)
<Gunz4MiPPle> and nouvoe is already loaded
<Mandrew> so gogeta your on mints xfce remix?
<Gunz4MiPPle> ce_imut: dont spam on join
<gogeta> Mandrew: well the mint menu is on all there mixes
<gogeta> Mandrew: but yes mint with xfce
<Mandrew> gogeta, yea i know that ;)
<andrewh192> wow, things are sorta going crazy on the server aren't they
<gogeta> Mandrew: with gnome and ubuntu blowing up there interface it seems the only sane manager left well lxde as well
<jcreek> Mandrew, You shouldn't be bothered with it again after setting your preference, but this is the last version of Ubuntu to offer that option.
<gogeta> jcreek: 11.10 is gonna be a epic yrainwreck heh being gnome 2 will be gone
<gogeta> trainwreck
<lartza> on ira heränny
<oCean> Gunz4MiPPle: you can report the spam in #ubuntu-ops
<Gunz4MiPPle> oCean: i dont wanna feel like a tattle tail :P
<jcreek> gogeta, Linuxmint is great. In many ways I like it better than Ubuntu. The only short coming is that there is no Ubuntu One.
<Mandrew> aaah well then soon all hope will be lost ;)
<Mandrew> bbl
<gogeta> jcreek: heh you use that
<Rickard_> Hi, I have a win 7 laptop and want to install ubuntu.. is it possible to do it when win7 already installed?
<gogeta> Rickard_: yep
<Rickard_> gogeta, does the ubuntu installer offer this or do I have to do any partiotioning?
<oCean> Gunz4MiPPle: that's fine too. However we cannot take action if there's no report of what actually happened
<jcreek> gogets, yeah sure Ubuntu One has 256 bit download rate or better, which is just as good as Amazon and iTunes.
<gogeta> Rickard_: you can do the wubi rought if you do not whant to partation
<ajah> i`ve successfully reinstall grub2 from live cd but not when i start the machine it show me some prompt sh:grub> what should i do (i don`t have installed grub-pc)
<Rigin> hi
<gogeta> Rickard_: the installer also has some automatic options when it comes installing along windows
<tarelerulz> What is the best dvd authoring software out there ?
<Gunz4MiPPle> which driver for nvidia mx 420
<tarelerulz> What is good dvd authoring software that is open source  for linux ?
<Gunz4MiPPle> im going to try 173
<gogeta> Gunz4MiPPle: lol lemmie look i got one thats cross platform just forgot the name
<gogeta> Gunz4MiPPle: dvdflick
<th3fjong> hi ;)
<th3fjong> i've just installed backtrack again :)
<th3fjong> long time no see :P
<oCean> th3fjong: this is not the backtrack channel
<gogeta> Gunz4MiPPle: http://www.dvdstyler.org/en/downloads
<gogeta> Gunz4MiPPle: dead simple ones to use
<Rickard_> Is wubi good enough to work with or is it slow?
<Slart> tarelerulz: depends on what you're going to do... devede is useful for makeing dvds from existing movies.. but there's not much room for creativity
<Gunz4MiPPle> gogeta: i appreciate that, but they are already in apt
<th3fjong> wubi is fine ;)
<ajah> how i can boot ubuntu from sh:grub> prompt ?
<gogeta> Rickard_: well the hdd speeds is a bit slower
<th3fjong> yeah ofc it is :)
<gogeta> Rickard_: other then that its works just fine
<tarelerulz> Slart , would love to be  creative ,but  they never seem to work.    I get one video that works and the rest mess up.    same with transcoding
<th3fjong> anyone of you are very in to backtrack ? :)
<Slart> tarelerulz: you're talking about devede now? you've tried it?
<oCean> th3fjong: backtrack is offtopic, try #backtrack-linux
<th3fjong> oh ok thx ;)
<th3fjong> * #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<th3fjong> what do i do ?
<th3fjong> never tried that before
<samsul> try /list find backtrack channel
<tarelerulz> I have never  devede .   Plus, they are for like one dvd at time.   They take so much time I would  love to make  like 3 iso in row .  Like over night
<Slart> tarelerulz: I'm not sure if devede has some kind of background engine you can send off jobs to..  but give it a try.. it's point and click, sensible defaults and you should now pretty soon if it's the tool for you
<oCean> samsul: it is the correct channel name. Also, to search for channels, you can use /msg alis list ubuntu for example
<Hapieie> Iemand nederlands (A)
<oCean> Hapieie: in #ubuntu-nl
<Hapieie> Dankuuu :P
<rich> Hi, could anyone share knowledge on git behind proxy server?
<oCean> rich: maybe try #git channel?
<tarelerulz> dvd authoring   and transcoding all see to have the same problem.   it hard to find good one for point and click.   I have 8 core and good video card I would love to try out using the gpu so  could still do stuff
<Valrin> Any way to get Ventrilo?
<antii> hmpf.. how come my apt-get update takes ages and everything else works fine on my linux installation, got no problems with browsing the web, its fast there
<gogeta> tarelerulz: dvdflick seemd to be dead easy and everything came out fine
<gogeta> tarelerulz: same for dvdstyle
<mang0> Is there a way I can move the virtual C drive from wine? I've got two (real) internal HDDs, and I want wine stuff on the other one to what it's on now....
<tarelerulz> what about testing out the iso ?  Is that easy
<gogeta> tarelerulz: tossed it in my dvd player
<Obeyance> Is there a Lucid Puppy support room?
<mang0> #puppy?
<mang0> Idk
<iceroot> mang0: but the folder on the new drive and mount the new drive/partion ton ~/.wine/
<Obeyance> #puppy
<ikonia> Obeyance: the channel is called #puppylinux
<ikonia> Obeyance: type "/join #puppylinux"
<mang0> iceroot: K, thanks
<gogeta> tarelerulz: and i think ubuntu will do a loopback mount on iso files via right click now
<jeremyb_> uit
<Valrin> Any way to get Ventrilo?
<gogeta> Valrin: its called managler its vent for linux
<tarelerulz> So I don't wast whole dvd-r . I could just play the iso file and  see if it works or not.
<Valrin> Thanks :)
<gogeta> Valrin: http://www.mangler.org/
<joshmc> gogeta: re tarelerulz in nautilus it's `archive mounter'.
<gogeta> tarelerulz: yep
<Senix> so, i installed ubuntu side by side with windows 7 and now my windows 7 wont boot.
<Senix> how would i fix this??
<gogeta> tarelerulz: and the mount command it pretty smart these days you can just do mount dvd.iso /mnt/cdrom
<alex--> How to make a script for the terminal that asks the user to fill in a name?
<gogeta> tarelerulz: bascily you can put it in the same folder as  ubuntu uses for real cds so all the apps think a real disk was inserted
<Senix> alex--: ask in #bash
<padi999> Dear ubuntu-devs: If you give me a popup, that AN application wants to access the Default keyring, then have the decency to say WHICH application that is. I have 3 popups after each other on every login. And I don't like typing my password 4 times every login. Thanks
<gogeta> padi999: relly i set my key to unlock all apps
<gogeta> padi999: once and everything uses it
<alex--> Senix: can i use ubuntu commands in it?
<Senix> alex--: any .sh script will run terminal commands.
<gogeta> padi999: waent that the point in keyring so it didnt pup up 4 times heh
<yesitisjustme> does adobe flash work in wine?
<iceroot> yesitisjustme: why not use the real one?
<iceroot> !appdb | yesitisjustme
<ubottu> yesitisjustme: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<arthurwii> Hi all
<yesitisjustme> because can't use gmail phone with linux browser
<iceroot> yesitisjustme: what?
<iceroot> yesitisjustme: what is a gmail phone?
<Infernet> yesitisjustme: test with vmware
<yesitisjustme> do you use gmail?
<Infernet> no
<iceroot> yesitisjustme: what is a gmail phone?
<Infernet> only mail service
<yesitisjustme> oh on gmail it says phone and it lets you use the phone for free
<ThinkT510> i use gmail, never heard of gmail phone, is it usa specific?
<yesitisjustme> is like skype phone but free
<mang0> How do I search for hidden files?
<arthurwii> hmmm
<Infernet> gmail+?
<Infernet> :S
<Slart> mang0: filenames starting with a dot
<arthurwii> google +
<Infernet> sure
<mang0> Slart: I mean with the file searcher?!
<mang0> do I just put .wine or whatever?
<Slart> mang0: I think that will work.. tried it?
<yesitisjustme> wine can't install msi?
<mang0> Slart: no, I will now, thankyou. :)
<ParkerR> yesitisjustme, it can
<Infernet> yesitisjustme: btw, vmware it's another great soft emulation
<ParkerR> Try wine start filename.msi
<Slart> mang0: .wine is normally in your home folder.. ~/.wine    or   /home/<yourusername>/.wine
<Infernet> yesitisjustme: try it
<mang0> I'm looking for ..c:blah blah cuz I tried to move it and it didn't work slart :/
<ThinkT510> Infernet: why not suggest virtualbox?
<Free-man> mornin
<Slart> mang0: ah.. I see
<yesitisjustme> i installed opera on wine but can't install adobe flash player on wine does wine not able to install adobe flash?
<ThinkT510> yesitisjustme: you can install opera natively on linux
<ParkerR> Is there a way to disable my internal webcam? I am trying to use zbarcam with an external manual focus webcam but it keeps activating the built in one.
<szal> yesitisjustme: srsly, why do you install Opera in Wine?  what's wrong w/ the native Linux version?
<Free-man> ParkerR tape over the eye? :)
<techhelper1> User: e_imut!~ce_imut@114.79.49.104   spammed me (in a pm) with another server to connect to, just letting the ops know it works by joining this channel
<ParkerR> XD
<yesitisjustme> because you can't use gmail phone with linux browser it says only for windows when i try thats why
<Slart> ParkerR: you might be able to blacklist the module/driver for the webcam.. and hope the other webcam doesn't use the same module/driver
<Wally> techhelper1: try #freenode
<oCean> techhelper1: if you want, you can report in #ubuntu-ops
<user> techhelper1: HUh?
<Free-man> techhelper1 mention ce_imut too for sme thing
<Free-man> sam
<techhelper1> i meant that person
<Free-man> ce_imut
<techhelper1> i missed a letter on copying
<oCean> Free-man: techhelper1 please stop that discussion here
<oCean> Free-man: techhelper1 report problems in #ubuntu-ops please
<yesitisjustme> it says adobe flashplayer already installed but the browser flash test does not detect it
<Free-man> oCean mind-reading is verbooten.
<yesitisjustme> vmware is better than wine?
<Wally> yesitis
<ParkerR> Slart, ok how would I determine which one it uses and how would I blacklist? grep comes to mind when identifing
<Slart> yesitisjustme: vmware is different from wine.. better for some things.. worse for others
<ThinkT510> yesitisjustme: it is different, vmware is a virtualisation solution and wine is a compatibilty layer
<ParkerR> WIINE has better graphics support
<ParkerR> Can do the PC games
<Slart> ParkerR: lsmod will give you a list of modules in use.. you could use lsusb to check what the webcam identifies itself as
<ParkerR> *WINE
<lartza> init: ureadahead something terminated with status 4
<lartza> On boot
<Slart> ParkerR: but it's probably one of 3 maybe 4 drivers.. there aren't that many
<yesitisjustme> has anyone installed opera and adobe flash in wine before or maybe only works in firefox?
<lartza> and boot is black for quite some time after grub? :S
<lartza> (Server edition)
<ParkerR> Slart, ok names :)
<szal> yesitisjustme: http://www.google.com/chat/voice/ <- "Requires XP+ / Mac OS X 10.4+ / Linux"
<szal> that's what it says
<Wally> yesitisjustme: I don't think Adobe supports Wine or Linux :/
<lartza> init: ureadahead-other main process (562) terminated with status 4
<Slart> ParkerR: uvc something.., gspca, v4l .. those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head
<szal> yesitisjustme: the download button offers me .deb and .rpm format for download
<ParkerR> v4l1_compat            10250  2 uvcvideo,videodev
<Slart> ParkerR: here's a thread from ubuntuforums discussion turning off webcams http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291061
<yesitisjustme> but on linux i think it says it only works with fedora and opensuse or suse and no other linux only those i think i read
<yesitisjustme> oh
<citizen-stig> hi
<helios__> hey all
<ThinkT510> yesitisjustme: .deb is for debian and ubuntu, .rpm is for suse and fedora
<citizen-stig> could i run script in cron every30 seconds?
<yesitisjustme> ok
<Slart> ParkerR: ah.. then it's using uvcvideo .. you can remove that by running    sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo
<ParkerR> Slart, do i need to rebbot?
<Slart> ParkerR: nope, it should work right away
<llutz_> citizen-stig: with standard cron, just with some weird scripting tricks
<ParkerR> I get this with the one I want to use unplugged FATAL: Module gspca_main is in use.
<ParkerR> Slart,
<citizen-stig> llutz_: thx
<ParkerR> So I think that is the one I want
<Slart> ParkerR: and then you'll just have to hope that that other webcam doesn't use the same driver/module =)
<ParkerR> Slart, well I mean did it unload it or not?
<Free-man> ParkerR get a pm
<Slart> ParkerR: no error messages usually means it worked
<Slart> ParkerR: you can check again with lsmod and see if it's gone
<ParkerR> I said it said FATAL
<ParkerR> parker@crunchbang:~$ sudo modprobe -r gspca_main
<ParkerR> [sudo] password for parker:
<ParkerR> FATAL: Module gspca_main is in use.
<ParkerR> parker@crunchbang:~$ lsmod
<ParkerR> Woo not warning XD
<ikonia> ParkerR: crunchbang isn't supported here
<ParkerR> Close
<ParkerR> And #crunchbang is dead right now
<ikonia> ParkerR: the channel #crunchbang is the right place
<ikonia> ParkerR: just because it's dead doesn't mean you get support here
<ParkerR> I'm already in it
<ikonia> ParkerR: please try to use the correct channel in future
<Slart> ParkerR: ah.. it's in use.. try removing the other modules listed next to uvcvideo in the lsmod output..
<nt1972> can anyone tell me are there any ubuntu website show me all the ubuntu command line
<szal> !commands | nt1972
<ubottu> nt1972: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ikonia> nt1972: you need "generic" linux command line help, such as tldp.org
<nt1972> but I am looking for the webise
<nt1972> website
<ikonia> nt1972: you've just been given some
<szal> nt1972: also see the links at the end of the above mentioned article
<nt1972> and where can I check ubuntu support which hardware also (desktop)
<nt1972> in ver ver 11
<ThinkT510> !hcl | nt1972
<ubottu> nt1972: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mang0> Uh oh. Guys, I followed a site explaining how to move the wine c drive, and I used the terminal method. I ran these two commands:  mv -v .wine/drive_c media and then ln -sv media .wine/drive_c.
<mang0> media being the new location
<Free-man> ParkerR ok then, as root, dmesg | less; search within that output for $vendor
<mang0> I just realised I want it to be /media....how do I undo the commands?
<ParkerR> Free-man, wrong place
<nt1972> the website https://wiki.ubuntu.com didn't help
<ikonia> !hcl | nt1972
<ubottu> nt1972: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dreamscape> hey all i've got multiple wifi devices on my laptop which id like to be able to switch between now and then, im currently using Wicd network manager but when i change from wlan0 to wlan1 it doesnt work are there any better wifi managers out there you could recommend?
<ThinkT510> !info networkmanager
<ubottu> Package networkmanager does not exist in natty
<ThinkT510> !find networkmanager
<ubottu> Found: network-manager-kde, cnetworkmanager
<Dreamscape> :)
<nt1972> what I mean is I am planning to get a new computer and I also know which motherborad is ok for ubuntu!! any website I can type in the motherborad model and tell me ok
<nt1972> the webiste u give us didn't do that
<niklasfi> what is the easiest way of ensuring that a folder is deleted on logout?
<Tech-1> gigabyte or asus
<nt1972> ASUS
<Tech-1> newegg.com
<ikonia> Tech-1: this is nothing to do with #ubuntu
<ikonia> nt1972: you need to look at each component on the motherboard and look at it's linux support capabilities
<nt1972> I am going to buy the ASUS P8H61-V3 H61 B3
<Slart> niklasfi: there are ways of running a script when a user logs out.. would that work?
<xxmmaann> hi
<Free-man> hi
<frank> Hi guys
<Free-man> hi
<frank> i have 11.04 and my Chrome browser is lagging after standby (xorg show high load)
<frank> can anybody help me ?
<niklasfi>  Slart: would be a good start
<Slart> niklasfi: hang on a sec
<xxmmaann> i my system not start error > disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter like this http://www.trucoswindows.com/tutoriales/fotos_windows/tutorial3/foto8.jpg
<ThinkT510> xxmmaann: what does that have to do with ubuntu
<xxmmaann> i dont know
<Hyperbyte> :D
<frank> know anybody high load on xorg process after resume from standby ?
<Slart> niklasfi: here are some suggestions.. I would go with the one about /etc/X11/gdm/PostSession
<frank> (at using chrome browser)
<Slart> niklasfi: beware that the thread is quite old.. some names might have changed
<ikonia> xxmmaann: try ##windows
<xxmmaann> i have used ubuntu yesterday (5 minutes) when my pc has shutdown and after restart i get this error
<Slart> niklasfi: here's another thread with another method.. run as the user, not as root http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252935
<xxmmaann> so i used ubuntu no windows
<niklasfi> Slart: i just learned that autofs is what i am looking for
<ikonia> xxmmaann: sounds like you have deleted your OS on your disk]
<Slart> niklasfi: ah.. great... always better to use the proper tool
<Wally> xxmmaann: sounds like your hard drive is screwed OR your OS is corrputed
<xxmmaann> ikonia: no im on live cd now and i cant see the hdd im my computer
<ikonia> xxmmaann: yes, it sounds like you've deleted your operating system
<Wally> HDD is destroyed.
<xxmmaann> no
<xxmmaann> Wally: may be
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see an NTFS partition?
<ThinkT510> xxmmaann: have you disconnected the harddrive?
<Wally> What sort of computer?
<niklasfi> ChemicalForce: yes we all may help you but not in a private chat ;)
<xxmmaann> ActionParsnip: that command not work
<xxmmaann> ThinkT510: no
<xxmmaann> i have notdisconnected the harddrive
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: copy and paste it, it will
<Wally> xxmmaann: can you see the HDD in the Bios?
<xxmmaann> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/screenshotom.png/
<ikonia> xxmmaann: are you on an ubuntu livecd currently ?
<gurkee> Hey. My gnome session hangs, mouse events are not registered anymore. Using strg+alt+F1 I changed to another terminal. How to log out / kill the gnome session from there?
<final-host> list
<Free-man> gurkee do you want to strart x11?
<Wally> HDD GO BOOM
<Free-man> gurkee restart
<xxmmaann> now im on live cd and i cant see the hdd in the bios
<ikonia> xxmmaann: if you can't see the hard disk in the bios - the harddisk has died
<gurkee> Free-man, is it that what I want? I thought I need gnome-session-save --force-logout (--kill --silent), but it complains that there is not display available
<xxmmaann> ikonia: yes
<xxmmaann> but im not sure
<Free-man> gurkee i just know howto use a hammer :)
<ikonia> xxmmaann: it has, if the bios can't see the disk, you have a hardware problem
<gurkee> Free-man, yeah, then tell me
<Slart> gurkee: try adding    DISPLAY=:0.0  before that command
<Free-man> gurkee as root, `killall Xorg' then use gnome's cmd to restart
<Slart> gurkee: so    DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-session-save --force ...... and so on
<Free-man> gurkee do slart's first
<ChemicalForce> I have installed the additional drivers on my ubuntu 10.10 (ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver which is "Radeon HD 4200" but it seems nothing is function correctly I mean as in the 3d support please help me.
<xxmmaann> ikonia:  im not sure because today the first time when i started my computer i saw the hdd in bios but after restart...
<ikonia> xxmmaann: then you have a hardware problem
<gurkee> Slart, Free-man, thanks!
<Free-man> yw
<xxmmaann> ikonia:  so , what should i do?
<Tech-1> xxmmaann  check all the cables including power cable to the drive, some times there are lose connections, but thats 1 in a million chance.
<dr_willis> ive had drive cables get 'cut/nicked' by sharp edges on the case. and by a mouse .. once. :)
<ThinkT510> xxmmaann: buy a new harddrive and restore the contents from a backup (you did make backups right?)
<Tech-1> it does happen
<ikonia> xxmmaann: visit a hardware specialist/repair person
<xxmmaann> ThinkT510: i didnt backup my hdd
<engrid> hi
<ThinkT510> xxmmaann: congratulations, you have just learned the hard way why to do so
<xxmmaann> :-(
<Wally> xxmmaann: any important stuff?
<dr_willis> hard drives truely are the weakest link in the pc's these days.
<xxmmaann> what?
<newb> Hi peeps, just bought an internal hardrive and external case, hooked it up to ubuntu 10.04 and its not mounting, how do I check if its being seen by the computer
<dr_willis> not counting the 'end user' :)  ive seen more hard drive failures in recent years then any other problems with pcs
<ikonia> newb: have you put a file system and partition on it ?
<ThinkT510> xxmmaann: like ikonia suggested, see if a repair specialist can salvage the data from it, if you need it
<newb> no
<Tech-1> ya dr_willis  especially wd, they are getting a class action suit for their failures
<ikonia> newb: that's why it's not mounting
<engrid> hello, how do i enable/disable terminal on pressing ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<newb> how do i do that
<xxmmaann> ThinkT510: i have not any important dada on it
<xxmmaann> but i cant use my pc withowt hdd:-(
<ikonia> newb: open the partition manager tool, such as gparted, put a partition on it and a file system
<Slart> engrid: there is a setting somewhere for how many of those that are started.. that might be useful.. let me search a bit
<intlkleinblue> hi, i've generated my gpg/pgp key and uploaded it to public keyservers. i've setup my email client (evolution) to send and sign with gpg/gpg and tested it and it works. what i want to know is how to share my key. i see on some peoples websites on their about page: oh, here is my pgp/gpg key btw: and some listing of letters and numbers which is their key. i've tried to look for a pattern of some sort, but can't figure out what i need to 
<ThinkT510> xxmmaann: you'll need to get a new harddrive then, you can make do for now with livecd or usb to use the pc without a harddrive
<engrid> Slart, thanks for the response. Do i need to finger around with /etc/inittab ?
<xxmmaann> ThinkT510:  ok:-(
<DamnSoGooD> ActionParsnip, dude can you help regarding a 8gb SSD acer aspire one . I can't install ubuntu or any derivatives :c
<dr_willis> engrid:  you can make there not be a login there by renaming the /etc/init/tty1.conf  (1-6) files. but I think you can still get to the screens.. just nothing there.
<llutz_> intlkleinblue: read about "gpg keyserver"
<DamnSoGooD> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, dude can you help regarding a 8gb SSD acer aspire one . I can't install ubuntu or any derivatives :c
<engrid> dr_willis, thanks ill try that, how about not even switching to a dumb terminal
<llutz_> intlkleinblue: "ltters and numbers" is the fingerprint of their key
<intlkleinblue> llutz_: yes, i know what that is. i see my key when i go to pgp.mit.edu and search for my email. however, what do i share?
<Slart> engrid: I'm not sure.. I'm trying to find that setting.. give me sec
<llutz_> intlkleinblue: share your public key and spread its fingerprint
<intlkleinblue> so i share the fingerprint: part llutz_ ?
<dr_willis> DamnSoGooD:  ive never owned a SSD yet.  If all else fails you could install to a flash drive. then dd the image to the ssd. i guess.
<engrid> Slart, thank you i'll wait while i try dr_willis suggestion
<dr_willis> I recall some other neat tricks for the consoles. like making htop run on alt-ctrl-f8 and so forth. :)
<newb> In my laptop I have a 250gb, I bouth a 500gb hard disk, I want to make a carbon copy of my old hard disk to the new one, how do i do this?
<intlkleinblue> gotcha, i've shared the fingerprint part
<dr_willis> or a resce shell/terminal always on alt-ctrl-f9 but i cant rember how i did it..
<intlkleinblue> but what do you mean by spread its fingerprint?
<DamnSoGooD> dr_willis, ouch, if that's so, i shall just install it in a usb stick.. but i can't make a usb act like a normal hard drive :c
<xxmmaann> may be some cable but im not sure i have open the pc case for cleaning yesterday but the pc worked some minutes after this , so im not sure
<xxmmaann> sorry for my english im RO
<llutz_> intlkleinblue: add it to your mail-signature to let people know "ah thats his key, i can use to verify his mails"
<szal> !ro | xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<dr_willis> DamnSoGooD:  you can do a normal install to a usb, then dd it to a hard drive to clone it over.. i did it from a 4gb flash to a 60gb hd once..
<newb> how do i clone one hard disk to another
<shomon> hi, how can I list the file encoding on a directory of files? I've tried with "file" but it doesn't show the charset...
<dr_willis> newb:  dd command CAREFULL use of the dd command...
<xxmmaann> i aleready tried using#ubuntu-ro withowt effect
<newb> and do I have to partion the new one first
<hexacode> anyone know alot about usb viruses? can they infect ubuntu? or do they infect the bios?
<Slart> engrid: there is a setting in /etc/default/console-setup   you can try changing that
<intlkleinblue> gotcha, thanks llutz_
<dr_willis> hexacode:  i cant recall any viruses out that 'infect' the bios...
<engrid> Slart, thank you. I'll try to configure with that.
<DamnSoGooD> dr_willis, i have an ubuntu 10.04 live USB, and an empty USB stick, how can i install it into the usb stick?
<newb> dr_willis, do I have to partion the new one before I do it
<dr_willis> hexacode:  the usb viruses ive seen are just windows 'take advantage of the auto-run on plugin' feature.
<Free-man> dr_willis LTNS (diff nick) i've seen bios killed by virii
<dr_willis> newb:  if you are dding sda to sdb.. no..
<hexacode> dr_willis  and thats how irans nuke plant got hacked lol...windows didnt have uac? i cant imagine iranians being that stupid
<dr_willis> Free-man:  flashing  is differnt then infecting however. :) i recall years ago C64 viruses that could kill your floppy drive.. but thats not quote the same.,
<Free-man> ya
<dr_willis> hexacode:  a Nuke Plant Running Windows? thats scary..
<hexacode> dr_willis yes they had it i think
<rac_kemel> hello!
<hexacode> well...the virus started on a laptop
<dr_willis> I imagine that Nuke Plant stuff has more Fud and Urban Legands about it then we know real facts. :)
<hexacode> can anyone think of any possible way for ubuntu to get infected by usb?
<szal> hexacode, dr_willis: well, they can't use Red Hat/Fedora because it falls under US export restrictions ;)
<dr_willis> hexacode:  i cant imagine how its possible.
<hexacode> thanks
<dr_willis> szal:  but they could download it theirself... :)
<hexacode> szal lol they can use north koreas version of linux
<hexacode> redstar OS
<newb> dr_willis, like this;  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<DamnSoGooD> dr_willis, how can i install ubuntu into a usb flash drive?
<imgrey> good day #ubuntu
<dr_willis> newb:  are you SURE those are the right disks? also you want a bs=2048   option for speed.
<imgrey> what is natty ? testing/stable or unstable ?
<imgrey> where I can read about versions ?
<szal> !natty | imgrey
<ubottu> imgrey: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<dr_willis> DamnSoGooD:  sameas youy do to a normal hd.. boot cd. (or a 2nd flash) tell it to insdtall/partion to the other flash. Be sure grub gets installed to it.
<dr_willis> !versions
<rac_kemel> I use Ubuntu 11.04. I update my system, and now i have two kernels. But i can not see the old kernel on Ubuntu-tweak (latest version) to clean it ? Is there any problem on my system ?
<llutz_> imgrey: stable/testing/unstable is debian, not ubuntu
<imgrey> what do you mean current release of ubuntu ?
<imgrey> I use normal debian
<imgrey> and ther'a unstable/testing and stable branches
<dr_willis> rac_kemel:  i wouldent worry about having 2+ kernels.. when you get 10+ then you may want to clean some out.
<szal> imgrey: Debian and Ubuntu are NOT the same
<imgrey> I know
<DamnSoGooD> ok thanks doc! :D
<dr_willis> imgrey:  ubuntu dosent use the same 'method' like that.
<imgrey> dr_willis, nothing to proud of
<dr_willis> we got the LTS version,, then the non LTS versions that are the  playgrounds
<dr_willis> imgrey:  whatever.. i find it works well for me.
<newb> dr_willis, like this;  dd bs=2048 if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc, where sda is the original and sdc is the new one
<Sidewinder1> imgrey, You might also have a look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<[tla]> hi, i tried to release-upgrade from maverick to natty and after the reboot the server has no ssh listener running.  i know the server is up because i can ping it and nmap tells me the ps3media server and tor are running.  the server is headless and has no serial port.  it does have VGA (onboard and additional nvidia card) and a keyboard port.  when i power ir on i see no VGA output so have...
<[tla]> ...no idea what is happening.  advice on best way to proceed please!  thx :)
<dr_willis> newb:  the 2 disks are the same size?
<imgrey> in fact I got an issue with virtualbox on ubuntu natty:
<newb> dr_willis, no
<imgrey> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<imgrey> Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<dr_willis> newb:  or is the sdc biger? if its smalller.. that can be a n issue.
<newb> sdc is bigger
<imgrey> it happened on one of programmer's desktop
<imgrey> could someone tell me what I should do ?
<szal> imgrey: did you do what it said?
<imgrey> update Ubuntu ? remove it and install debian ?
<dr_willis> newb:  after getting the dd done. You will wan tto use 'gparted' to resize the partitions to fill up the rest of the space. or make a new parittion to use the extra space.
<imgrey> szad, of course
<rac_kemel>  dr_willis: thank you first. I know that you told me :) . But i will clean the old one from synaptic. But I'm thinking why Ubuntu-tweak does not show me the old one. I will backup my system. I am worying for any problem now.
<newb> dr_willis, so the terminal code is correct
<ajah> i have installed grub-pc,grub2 and all staff installed but when i start the machine i see grub prompt and i can boot ubuntu with commands but when i try to boot using grub.cfg  ( configfile (hdX,Y)/boot/grub/grub.cfg ) i failed it echo syntax error invalid command invalid mode auto
<imgrey> Im installing module-assistant
<JimXL> [tka] you're locked out?
<imgrey> lets see if it helps
<dr_willis> newb:  looks right to me..  thats how i cloned a hd last week.
<ajah> any help
<newb> dr_willis, what does the bs=2048 do?
<[tla]> JimXL: well there is no ssh daemon running so i cant even connect
<Madhusudany2k> I am getting below error in Ubuntu 11 and X hangs
<Madhusudany2k> *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<JimXL> [tla]: and you can't log into the console?
<nikolam> Anyone tried to make mdadm software raid on top of LVM-managed partitions on disks? I would like to have ability of file system snapshots in the future, before updating from LTS to newer releases...
<nikolam> Anyone installed and using Ubuntu on BTRFS?
<newb> dr_willis, the thing about dd it doesn't give you a progress percentage
<[tla]> JimXL: i see no output from the console via VGA and server has no serial port.  i do have serial / usb converter but maybe it is too early in the boot process for it
<nikolam> btrfs
<JimXL> [tla]: Does it have a cd/dvd drive?  Usb port that it can boot from?
<[tla]> JimXL: yes it has a dvd drive
<imgrey> module-assistant doesnt help
<imgrey> any ideas ?
<[tla]> JimXL: I just dont see why i see nothing from VGA
<dr_willis> newb:  ive seen some tools/scripts that can do it.. but ive never really needed it.,
<llutz_> newb: as user in a 2nd terminal "killall -USR dd" will give you the progress
<JimXL> [tla]: Perhaps it's not getting far enough
<[tla]> JimXL: clearly server is actually booting as i can ping it etc
<JimXL> [tla]: That's true.
<llutz_> USR1 it is, sry
<newb> llutz, tks
<Hyperbyte> [tla], did you try pressing a key while VGA is plugged in?
<[tla]> JimXL: and some apps are running - just not sshd
<JimXL> [tla]: if it's getting that far then getty should be running.
<dr_willis> newb:  as llutz_  mentioned you could do a 'watch -n 60 <thatcommandhegave>'
<dr_willis> that would update evry min.
<[tla]> JimXL: I dont even see BIOS screen which seems v odd
<llutz_> newb: if theres only linux + data on the old disk, its faster to copy the stuff using rsync/tar/cp
<ThinkT510> nikolam: you using btrfs on a production system?
<JimXL> [tla]; hold the shift key down while rebooting to see if the grub menu comes up.
<[tla]> Hyperbyte: yes
<dr_willis> newb:  rcync/tar/cp would also be faster if the drive 1 is not very full..
<newb> dr_willis, tks, approximately how long does it take for a 140gb to 450gb  ~?
<llutz_> newb: just needs some changes in /etc/fstab and grub
<dr_willis> newb:  no ide really. i normally do such commands then go to lunch. :)
<nikolam> ThinkT510, No, I am using OpenSoalris/OpenIndiana/Soalris/ZFS on produvction system. Btrfs is not there yet.
<JimXL> [tla] you have two vga cards?
<JimXL> or ports
<ThinkT510> nikolam: oh good
<dr_willis> over ide/sata i would guess perhaps 2 hrs.. (guessing)
<nikolam> I would just like to have file system snapshots when updating Ubuntu , with lvm, whatever
<dr_willis> over usb... well.. overnight. :)
<newb> llutz, I presume killall doesnt kill the process
<dr_willis> newb:  if you forget to use that bs= option. it will take a lot longer
<[tla]> JimXL: on-board VGA and nvidia card
<newb> did it with bs
<llutz_> newb: killall -USR1  sends the USR1-signal to that process, which will answer with progress-message in ths case
<[tla]> JimXL: tried shift while booting and nothing
<JimXL> Have you tried both?
<JimXL> Both vga ports?
<nikolam> ThinkT510, do not want to reinstall ubuntu if something goes wrong for update. Only things I know is that Linux LVM have snapshots , there is mdadm for software RAID that I currently use and there os Btrfs still in Beta
<[tla]> JimXL: yes
<JimXL> OK remove one of them, it's possible there's a conflict.
<[tla]> JimXL: it's like it is not bringing either of them up
<[tla]> JimXL: the nvidia also has HDMi which i havent tried
<JimXL> If it's not activating the vga, it's probably not going to have HDMi output.
<ThinkT510> nikolam: i have no experience with lvm or raid, i just wanted to make sure you were aware btrfs isn't production ready (which you evidently do)
<nikolam> ThinkT510, I think there is one guy who installed Ubuntu from boot on ZFS, using still developing ZFS module for Linux. Only problem was file system permission being flat.
<nikolam> Meaning, he installed, then copied install on ZFS
<ThinkT510> nikolam: i assume thats zfs on fuse?
<JimXL> [tla] silly question, does the monitor have power?  Is the switch on?
<Judge> Hi there! Since Lucid there have some Daemons switched from /etc/init.d to upstart and it's /etc/init syntax. For managing the Start/Stop - Links in /etc/rc?.d , there were a tool, called update-rc.d . Is such a tool also available for the Upstart - Files?
<[tla]> JimXL: ok, i see output on the nvidia VGA now.  seems the cable had to be connected before i powered it on for it to use it
<nikolam> ThinkT510, no. native Linux ZFS. Still under development but can be tested
<Judge> This is very interesting, since update-rc.d was very easy to use in scripts and the like.
<JimXL> [tla] interesting.
<[tla]> JimXL: see error: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready / present
<nikolam> ThinkT510, i think there is article from time to time about it on phoronix.com
<newb> tks guys
<JimXL> [tla] good deal.
<ThinkT510> nikolam: i thought there were licsence inompatibilities that prevent you from using zfs nativly on linux (hence the development of btrfs)
<nikolam> ThinkT510, thing is that because of CDDL/GPL licensing differences, module could be compiled on site after install.
<nikolam> Yes, ThinkT510 but noone stops yopu compiling it yourself, or even automatically compile it after install.
<ThinkT510> nikolam: while this is interesting we better stop, its getting off topic
<nikolam> ThinkT510, nope, I think it is on topic, I need FS snapshots for Ubunut upgrade. :P
<nikolam> Seek LVM or other solution
<[tla]> JimXL: oh dear, told it to "skip" and system seems to have crashed now - caps lock unresponsive :(
<Phalstaff>  I am interested in terminal programs -- right now I am using gnome-terminal, but I can't help noticing all the other options.  I would like some input about what to look for in a terminal program.
<JimXL> [tla] oops
<need_help> hiya
<need_help> i'm running ubuntu 10.10 and i have firefox 4 installed - how do i install firefox 3.6 to a separate place, so it doesn't interfere with my ff4 install?
<JimXL> [tla] it may be related to the nvidia card.
<ThinkT510> Phalstaff: i'd guess that depends on your usage of the terminal and what shell you want
<[tla]> JimXL: it's weird can still ping the box and got root prompt after selecting "manual fix" but then keyboard has died again after a few keystrokes
<JimXL> There's a bug for that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/798086
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 798086 in linux (Ubuntu) "Occasional "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" on system startup" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JimXL> Apparently it's a timing issue.
<JimXL> Reboot again and it may go away.
<HektoR> Hello guys. is it possible to recover deleted file ? and how ?
<JimXL> That's what some have reported.
<coz_> Phalstaff,  try   terminator
<coz_>  need_
<coz_> darn
<ntr0py> Has someone got Mathematica 8 to emit any sounds with OSS/Pulseaudio in Natty?
<Sidewinder1> need_help, That sounds a little tricky; perhaps you could create a different user-name (help_needed?), log-in under that name and install FF 3.6 there. It's be a pain though, you'd have to switch users each time.
<Phalstaff> I think they all use the bash shell ... I am thinking that if I were to distribute a program I would want a common terminal.
<Noah> LoL ubuntu.
<szal> Phalstaff: terminals use whatever shell is the user's login shell (by default, on *buntu it's /bin/dash)
<szal> Noah: go troll elsewhere
<JimXL> HektoR: maybe see this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linuxunix-recover-deleted-files.html
<Noah> You know, szal, you should petition ubuntu to support sparc. Even if you're a noob os, if you support sparc, you rock.
<Phalstaff> Thank you szal that is news to me! I will check out what the Dash Shell is all about.
<ThinkT510> !dash | Phalstaff
<ubottu> Phalstaff: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<szal> Noah: Sparc is a niche architecture..  if you want Sparc, use Debian or NetBSD or SunOS ;)
<Noah> Are you down w/ the dash shell?
<Noah> szal or gentoo =]
<Noah> or openbsd, or freebsd (old sparcs).
<Noah> or inferno
<Noah> or even nextos some sparc
<Hyperbyte> Noah, why are you asking about Sparc if you already know the answer?
<szal> Noah: just keep in mind that many Linuxen have even dropped PPC support, so don't expect something as exotic as Sparc to be widely supported
<szal> Noah: but that discussion is off-topic here, feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Noah> LoL.
<Noah> Is there seriously a need for ubuntu?
<[tla]> JimXL: it seems tty echo is also wrong - "stty echo" gives me normal output for a while then it hangs again.  i think this system is now very sick :(  priority is to get sshd running so i can connect remotely
<ThinkT510> Noah: maybe not for you, but if your too good for ubuntu why are you here trolling?
<JimXL> [tla]: start ssh see if it stays up.
<coz_> for those that want to try an application but not install it ,, or a different version of one already installed,, if they are listed,, you might want to go here   http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<JimXL> [tla]: you may have to back off of that buggy distro...
<SuperLag> I've got an Ubuntu desktop box that I've reacently made headless. Are there services I can stop, and thinks I can do to free up resources and make it act more like a server, without going to the length of installing the Server edition right now?
<SuperLag> recently, that is
<szal> SuperLag: you might first of all want to strip it off X & put an ssh server on it (if you haven't already)
<SuperLag> szal: it's got an ssh server already.
<SuperLag> szal: does simply making sure gdm isn't starting stop all the stuff that would hog resources for the UI?
<JimXL> SuperLag: here's what my server has running http://paste.ubuntu.com/649874/
<LjL> hi, i've generated my gpg/pgp key and uploaded it to public keyservers. i've setup my email client (evolution) to send and sign with gpg/gpg and tested it and it works. what i want to know is how to share my key. i see on some peoples websites on their about page: oh, here is my pgp/gpg key btw: and some listing of letters and numbers which is their key. i've tried to look for a pattern of some sort, but can't figure out what i need to
<LjL> (the above was a test, ignore please)
<JimXL> SuperLag: you can compare it to your system and maybe find some things to shut down.
<szal> LjL: you could've tested in -offtopic or in #test :P
<SuperLag> JimXL: thank you.
<NGC2068> how do I upgrade my ubuntu installation to windows?
<ikonia> NGC2068: you don't, they are two different operating systems
<SuperLag> ikonia: don't feed the trolls
<JimXL> De\ nada
<[tla]> JimXL: I think the upgrade is goosed.  sshd will not start.  lsb_release -a still says maverick.  do-release-upgtrade --mode=server fails because the eth0 ip is not set because the dhcp client is gone! argh :s
<ntr0py> How can i get Mathematica 8.0.1 to play Sound in Natty?
<JimXL> [tla] reinstall time.
<mien> Hi, my server wont start, no errors, no nothing. just a blinking cursuor whith no text. What is more likely, the mbr does not exist or the kernel that my bootloader try to start does not exist?
<SuperLag> ouch
<mien> i thought both would give me an error...
<ActionParsnip> mien: add the boot option, nomodeset
<JimXL> mien do you see the grub menu?
<mien> no, i dont see grub.
<ActionParsnip> mien: also test your RAM
<JimXL> mien ok when booting hold the shift key down to get the grub menu
<JimXL> Then do what Parsnip said.
<mien> k. ill try that. Back in a couple of min.
<szal> mien: if I read correctly the other day, it's the left Shift key, to be precise
<coz_> also test hard drive temps.. and if they are near full...yes?
<JimXL> szal Interesting.  I never knew that.  Thanks for the update.  I've always used it by default.
<stercor_> How do I set the F1-F6 screens to a higher resolution?
<coz_> grub
<stercor_> How do I set the F1-F6 screens to a higher resolution?
<szal> !repeat | stercor_
<ubottu> stercor_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<[tla]> JimXL: i have manually config'd the eth0 and can now run do-release-upgrade.  I get *many* "no candidate found for ... package" messages
<Phalstaff> I would never refer to a change from Ubuntu to Windows (or visa versa) as an upgrade -- but maybe that is just me.
<HackNewton> stercor_, can you please explain your question more so everyone here get more idea about it
<[tla]> JimXL: it then says "you system is upto date.  upgrade will be cancelled" followed by "do you want to start the upgrade"! :s
<[tla]> JimXL: maybe the apt repository is goosed somehow?
<mien> JimXL, Left shift key does not give me a grub menu. so i guess mbr is empty or something... but wouldent bios output something like "No mbr found on selected device" or somehting alike?
<szal> mien: if it boots, then the Grub is there
<mien> but it does not boot :)
<coz_> mien,   are you holding the sift key down?
<mien> so i guess grub is not there.
<mien> coz_ yes, and i tried 2 times.
<HackNewton> szal, sorry to correct but if you boot there should be some bootloader not* neccessary* grub
<mien> its so strange. it have worked fine for 2 years and today we hade a ac loss and bam!
<nyuszika7h> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<szal> HackNewton: on *buntu, for there to be something other than Grub, that would imply that you installed it yourself
<mien> HaxkNewton, i suppouse we no one have changed Ubuntu default, so it would be grub...
<JimXL> mien: are you seeing the bios?
<HackNewton> okay ;)
<mien> JimXL, yeah. I can see bios
<mien> i figured it would be something with the raid configuration but i thing i have tried every available option :)
<JimXL> Sounds like mbr might be hosed,
<szal> stercor_: /etc/default/grub -> change GRUB_GFXMODE= to your desired value, then 'sudo update-grub' and reboot
<nit-wit> mien, if that sever is rwo years old I think it is the esc key to pull up grub
<nit-wit> *two
<mien> nit-wit, ill try that.
<JimXL> mien What distro? Version?
<frxstrem> are there any good download managers for Ubuntu?
<JimXL> frxstrem: filezilla
<szal> frxstrem: define 'download manager
<HackNewton> frxstrem, kget or uget
<stercor_> szal: What's the format for the resolution?
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: uget and fatrat are 2 I can think of quickly
<szal> stercor_: <width>x<height> (w/o the brackets)
<HackNewton> frxstrem, i prefer uget though
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: ive heard people go on about jdownloader too
<mien> JimXL, im not the guy who installed the system but my colleauge told me it was ubuntu 10.4. But its defenitly ubuntu, not very sure about version.
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: I use fatrat on my fileserver :)
<frxstrem> JimXL, HackNewton, ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll check those out :)
<stercor_> szal: Too easy ;-)
<JimXL> mien; OK
<mien> Esc didnt work either
<mien> i think ima try to boot whith a live cd and reinstall grub to mbr
<mien> thanks for the help guys.
<JimXL> mien, sounds like a plan.  Good luck.
<daurnimator> my new pc was an optical out; but it doesn't seem to support 5.1 (DTS) in ubuntu
<daurnimator> (sorry, audio related)
<JimXL> mien and fsck the  partitions while you have the live cd booted
<HackNewton> daurnimator, are you tried changing default audio setting ?
<HackNewton> daurnimator, if yes go for additional driver installtion
<daurnimator> HackNewton: yeah, theres analogue 5.1 abd digital stereo.
<dr_willis> I recall a live cd/menu on Ubuntu?  once that had a reinstall grub option.  anyone else recall ever seeing This?
<daurnimator> no digital 5.1 :(
<daurnimator> HackNewton: any idea what drivers are needed
<daurnimator> i also don't mind if its 5.1 over hdmi I get
<JimXL> dr_willis that would be nice.  Haven't seen it though
<HackNewton> daurnimator, well there is no all in one solution for your driver you have to see which is your h/w vender. There is utitilites in USC which can help you to install Third party drivers
<dr_willis> JimXL:  i aware I saw it on a Ubuntu cd once..  I only use Ubuntu,  unless it was some variant.
<HackNewton> guys is there any way to enable rpm packages in ubuntu ? (i know it sound stupid :} )
<Slart> !alien | HackNewton
<ubottu> HackNewton: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dr_willis> ! alien
<stercor_> Can/Will someone kick stercor?  I can't logon with that nick because it's already in use.
<szal> HackNewton: what for?
<ikonia> stercor_: ask in #freenode
<dr_willis> hmm a space keeps getting adds after I do a!
<HackNewton> stercor_, you should have register your nick
<szal> stercor_: close the other Irssi instance ;)
<wols> HackNewton generally you only want to convert the rpm to tgz via alien and install it. never convert it to a .deb unless you want to break your ubuntu
<stercor_> HackNewton: stercor is registered.
<HackNewton> szal, there is no such
<stercor_> szal: There is only one Irssi instance.
<stercor_> ikonia: Will do.
<wols> stercor_: /msg nickserv help   see "ghost" for example
<szal> stercor_: there has to be another if it responds to CTCP queries
<ikonia> stercor_: ask in #freenode for help
<HackNewton> wols, thanks i am crystal clear now :D
<szal> stercor_: ps aux | grep irssi
<HackNewton> stercor_, if its yours then just login in it
<szal> stercor_: if you get more than 1 PID for irssi, you do have another running
<szal> HackNewton: there is no such what?
<vdemedes> Hello!
<coz_> hey
<vdemedes> My Ubuntu 10.10 became read-only unexpectedly, how to fix it?
<HackNewton> szal, i mean there is no such special thing to do
<vdemedes> I tried to reboot, but it does not boot
<vdemedes> just hangs in initramfs
<HackNewton> szal, just want to know possibility
<vdemedes> I get console and every line begins with "initramfs>"
<ActionParsnip> vdemedes: try booting to liveCD and fsck-ing your partitions
<wols> vdemedes: by running fsck on your / filesystem
<vdemedes> what should I run exactly?
<szal> HackNewton: even thinking of that usually implies a (potential) use case ;)
<vdemedes> fsck with what options?
<vdemedes> parameters
<ActionParsnip> vdemedes: man fsck    is a good start
<coz_> vdemedes,  when that initramfs shows up,, did you try typing  "exit"  after about 5 seconds to see if it boots to the desktop?
<HackNewton> szal, :)
<vdemedes> coz_: nope
<vdemedes> between, if I installed Windows 7 after Ubuntu(still exists) and I want GRUB menu to appear on startup. I should boot into LiveCD and run "sudo update-grub"?
<szal> vdemedes: usually 'fsck /dev/insertDeviceNodeHere' will do & it'll autodetect the filesystem; if it doesn't, however, you might want to invoke the specific filesystem checker, e.g. 'e2fsck' for ext2/3/4 partitions
<coz_> vdemedes,  the only reason I ask , is that on my system,, with scsi drives,, it does the exact thing,,   I have to type exit then ajust rootdelay in grub
<HackNewton> vdemedes, it will not work
<vdemedes> HackNewton: why? what should I do?
<wols> !tell vdemedes about fixmbr
<vdemedes> If I want to make Ubuntu and Windows accessible from GRUB menu
<ubottu> vdemedes, please see my private message
<HackNewton> vdemedes, because Windows dont like Linux too much so it does not let you to install grub
<daurnimator> HackNewton: sorry, not finding anything; what data would help you help me?
<ikonia> HackNewton: that is nonsense
<HackNewton> ikonia, its true , if not you give reason why big company like MS does not let grub install ?
<ikonia> HackNewton: Microsoft does not stop grub from being installed
<coz_> ^^
<vdemedes> wols: thanks!
<vdemedes> thanks everyone!
<HackNewton> ikonia, well let it be its long debate
<ikonia> HackNewton: no it will not.
<kodez> vdemedes: how did you install your OS?
<dr_willis> os-prober tool has issues finding the windows installs at times it seems
<vdemedes> kodez: Windows or Ubuntu?
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with my digital audio problem?
<kodez> vdemedes: both. which one did you install first?
<coz_> daurnimator,  I think that may depend on the issue itself,,, what is going on?
<daurnimator> coz_: i can't get 5.1 out over HDMI or optical. (steero works)
<vdemedes> kodez: Ubuntu(usual install), divided HDD into partitions(one for Ubuntu & swap, one for Windows), installed Windows 7
<vdemedes> kodez: that's all
<dr_willis> there are bios-anti-virus setting that can block mbr apps
<coz_> daurnimator,  ah ok,, have you checked in either or both  #alsa and #pulseaudio channels?
<vdemedes> between, I forgot to mention, that filesystem became read-only and no free space
<daurnimator> coz_: nope; doubt #alsa would help
<coz_> vdemedes,  oooo
<coz_> daurnimator,  well they probably can however,, dont hesitate to ask in #pulseaudio,, i would think they have more resources to work with
<daurnimator> coz_: i've idled in #alsa for a year or so; its mainly about how to code with alsa libraries ;)
<coz_> daurnimator,  understood
<vdemedes> ok I'm gone
<kodez> vdemedes: please install windows first and ubuntu last. this is because windows doesn't recognise any file format except ntfs or fat
<coz_> read only and  full disk?/
<dr_willis> hard disk failure detection. can make them remount read only
<coz_> dr_willis,  for sure,, as well as high temps
<tiresias> hello all
<tiresias> trying to install a canon printer:    http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/plain-99702
<Guest6135> this dual boot issue has been discussed here before. track the page http://ubuntu.searchonirc.com/?d=2011-07-13-13
<tiresias> the libcupsys2 package is needed so i downolad it and then:   http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/plain-99703
<tiresias> any idea?
<g4> how can I list currently installed packages from command line. dpkg -l seems to also list formerly installed packages
<dr_willis> !info libcupssys2
<ubottu> Package libcupssys2 does not exist in natty
<ikonia> g4: no, it lists current packages
<ActionParsnip> vDubG__Gone: also only install Windows to a portion onf the space rather than 100% which is default
<jrib> g4: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<tiresias> ubottu, i now, i downloaded the .deb
<ubottu> tiresias: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> !info libcupsys2
<ubottu> Package libcupsys2 does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> vDubG__Gone: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !find cupsys
<ubottu> Found: cupsys-driver-gutenprint, libcups2, libcups2-dev
<g4> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> g4: if you have aptitude, you can also do: aptitude search '~i'
<dr_willis> hmm. windwe why a cups lib would not ne included. unless its version specific
<g4> jrib: ok, thanks again!
<dr_willis> ive learned to not buy canon printers for linux machines. ;)
<Phylock> dr_willis - buy a brother, they have support
<coz_> that should be an ongoing "motto" for linux  dont buy cannon
<SwedeMike> you learn always to check support before buying.
<dr_willis> thats what i got now.
<tiresias> dr_willis, sure but it's my parents printer ;)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: or kodak
<coz_> HP  epson  are good
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  for sure
<ActionParsnip> coz_: canon is getting better, as are lexmark
<miber45> hello
<dr_willis> tiresias:  that lib seems to be in the repos.
<SwedeMike> I have a nice story about my oki laserprinster, which had support in windows up to xp, then they stopped developing drivers, so around I stopped running XP on any machine at home and switched to win7, now all of a sudden ubuntu had gained support for it. that was nice.
<coz_> tiresias,  try sudo apt-get install -f  to see if it fixes any of this
<tiresias> dr_willis, the name changed to libcups2 so maybe is it possible to fix by creating a link?
<dr_willis> unless its some weirdly specicic lib for just that driver
<szal> ActionParsnip: really?  Lexmark used to be an absolute no-go on Linux
<tiresias> coz_, ok i try
<ActionParsnip> szal: yeah they seem to be getting better, still not 64bit though
<jrib> my old canon worked perfectly, just plugged it in and ubuntu detected it automatically and set it up.  It's probably best to check linuxprinting.org on a specific model
<szal> tiresias: what model exactly?
<dr_willis> tiresias:  that implies the code using the old lib name is well.. old. that guide may be outdated
 * ActionParsnip sticks to HP
 * szal too
 * coz_ likes epson
<tiresias> szad, mp210
<[diablo]> Hi... I have two proxies ...one which is our corporate http proxy, plus I have a local socks proxy running. I would like to make totem use the socks proxy, but I can not see any options to do this.. anyone know how please?
 * HackNewton too likes HP
<cores> i have a question
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> we are listening
<cores> is there anyway to modify the installatoin disc to deploy a custom /etc/skel directory
<coz_> cores,  you could use remastersys to creat your own revision I believe
<mien> Easiest way to install grub to mbr with a live cd? Is it to mount my old system to some dir and make a chroot or is there any smart utiliy?
<coz_> create
<dr_willis> mien:  with the right grub command you dont need to chroot
<dr_willis> !ficgrub
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<szal> tiresias: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/System/Search.aspx?TcmUri=tcm:13-738151&SearchType=3 (32bit only; there's a way to install on 64bit though that I don't recall off my head)
<cores> i want to know how ot do it mnanually
<shomon> how do you find out what character set a file has?
<Phylock> Any new fixes for laggy windows when draging with mouse? I have tried both disable vsync and mouse polling interval. I use ubuntu 11.04 64bit, ubuntu classic+compiz, nvidia driver version 275.19
<tiresias> szal, same problem with this one ... :/
<mien> dr_willis. Thx
<coz_> Phylock,  out of curiosity,, is this a clean install ofubuntu  or an upgraded system?
<Phylock> coz_ - clean
<woky> Hello. I'm trying to use VirtualBox in latest Ubuntu. There is currently no vboxdrv driver. There is no /etc/init.d/vboxdrv. virtualbox-ose-dkms in linux-headers-generic are installed. Where's the problem please?
<codehotter> hello. How do I create a virtual interface on ubuntu? (I do not want to add an ip alias to eth0, I need a seperate virtual interface)
<iceroot> !upstart | woky
<ubottu> woky: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<coz_> Phylock,  I have noticed this occurs with compiz git,, video memory gets filled and things begin to lag big time at leas on a dual monitor system,, blaming the nvidia driver mainly,,, let me check hold on
<dr_willis> woky:  how did you install vbox?
<coz_> Phylock,  one thing is to open ccsm and check which refresh rate has been assigned
<woky> So I did 'start vboxdrv' and it says it's unknown job
<Phylock> coz_ - it is a dualmonitor setup, can i install an older version of compiz?
<woky> dr_willis: apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-dkms
<dr_willis> Phylock:  ive seen guides on downgradeing compiz
<shadyzgeek> hey who is ready naw
<coz_> Phylock,   well, not sure that is going to help,,  I would check refresh rate under general options  ,, untick  "Detect refresh rate"  which will enable the refresh rate slider  and play with that,, another thing,, is to open ccsm / prreferences and reset to defaults
<coz_> Python132o,   or   in terminal   compiz --replace & disown
<shadyzgeek> hello
<shadyzgeek> Gud morning
<woky> only files with name 'vboxdrv' are in /usr/src and /var/lib/dkms
<ThinkT510> shadyzgeek: need help?
<coz_> Phylock,  are you using a lazer mouse by chance?
<Phylock> coz_ - yep
<woky> iceroot: <flame>copared to systemd, upstart sucks</flame> :P
<coz_> Phylock,  ah I am reading some issues with lazer mouse being the cause of the issue
<szal> woky: systemd doesn't look like being ready for prime time just yet -- just read the opensuse-factory mailing list ;)
<coz_> Phylock, let me link you to the bug report   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330  scroll down to Phhil Doroff  post
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 764330 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Move window annoying slow with compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<woky> szal: I'm using it in my home PC, no problems so far
<coz_> Phylock,   I would read through all the posts  there as well
<Phylock> coz_ - ill do thanks
<Deesl> need some help in here...
<Deesl> tryng to install Ubuntu 11.04 on a Lenovo B560 laptop. The wifi does not work, tells me that its disabled by a hardware switch.. Although the switch is actually on and the bluetooth is being detected. I have already removed acer_wmi module. Unable to figure out further.
<Deesl> please help
<woky> So I did 'dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose-dkms' and vboxdrv suddenly appeared ...
<codehotter> I solved my problem by installing 'tunctl' from the uml-utilities package, created a tap device, which does what I need.
<mien> Deesl, have you checked if there is some on/off in bios?
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: if you run:  sudo rfkill unblock all     does it work
<Deesl> mien: its on.. I have done that
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: I have tried rfkill but as per the manpage rfkill does not work on hard blocks
<Deesl> my network interface is hard blocked
<shadyzgeek> is it true that wireless card does not work in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a     Thanks
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: hang on
<ActionParsnip> shadyzgeek: its seen as a wired NIC in virtualbox, it will work
<ParkerR> shadyzgeek, the wireless card is not what is used in virtualbox
<ParkerR> shadeslayer, it makes a virtual network adpater that bridges with the physical one you have installed
<aetas> mornin
<ParkerR> aetas, morning
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: lsb_release says no LSB modules
<shadyzgeek> o.k  so Action u mean it always works
<ParkerR> shadeslayer, yes
<Deesl> and lshw says the network is disabled
<Deesl> its a broadcom 4313 BTW
<Deesl> and the STA module is installed
<shadyzgeek> shadeslayer it bridge the Lan but not the wirelwss
<ParkerR> shadeslayer, it will bridge to whatever the active network connector is on your computer
<Deesl> rfkill says brcmwl-0 is hard blocked and ifconfig -a DOES show the eth1 interface
<ParkerR> *connection
<szal> ParkerR: nick tab fail :P
<ParkerR> Yep XD
<ParkerR> * shadyzgeek
<mman> hi, i have a script that i want to make start at startup. The problem is, i need to add arguments to this script. For example: ./script.sh start   how can i make that command run at startup?
<wols> !tell mman about rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: ok then:   cat /etc/lsb-release
<ParkerR> mman, startup applications
<ParkerR> System > top menu > startup applications
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: its natty 11.04
<ActionParsnip> mman: is it for after your user logs in?
<ParkerR> Don't remember the name of the top menu on that
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Deesl
<ubottu> Deesl: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mman> its for the ubuntu server and it has to be as root
<shadyzgeek> tried but failed ParkerR
<ActionParsnip> mman: add it as a line in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> mman: add it above the exit 0 line, you can add any command you like and it will run as root
<ParkerR> shadyzgeek, what? Installing virtualbox?
<shadyzgeek> no a shadeslayer
<mman> ActionParsnip, /root/tomcat5.5/bin/catalina.sh start   as easy as that?
<shadyzgeek> on a virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> mman: that's fine, just add an ampersand at the end or the boot will hang
<ActionParsnip> mman: /root/tomcat5.5/bin/catalina.sh start &
<ThinkT510> shadyzgeek: what are you trying to do on virtualbox?
<szal> shadyzgeek: lol, shadeslayer is a nick in here ;)
<mman> ActionParsnip, that line was already there and nothign happened:P but ill add it
<ActionParsnip> mman: storing applications in root's home isn't terribly organised
<shadyzgeek> hahaha
<shadyzgeek> den think i was misinformed
<shadyzgeek> lol
<shadyzgeek> thanh  slaz
<woky> I'm trying to install Oracle10gXE but I ran in strange dependency error. Here are the details: http://pastebin.com/tCZCC91i
<woky> dpkg thinks  2.13-0ubuntu13 is less than 2.32
<woky> dpkg thinks  2.13-0ubuntu13 is less than 2.3.2
<mman> ActionParsnip, its just a script that runs an app in other location
<ParkerR> woky, that cannot be fixed easily
<Michele> what?
<mman> ActionParsnip, nop, it still doesnt run
<woky> ParkerR: why? why --force-* doesnt work?
<ActionParsnip> mman: was it above the exit 0 line?
<ParkerR> woky, because tons of packages depend on libc6 so updating it breaks everyting else
<ParkerR> And you have an unusable system
<mman> ActionParsnip, yes.  MAYBE it has to run after the boot
<wernerdev> Hey everyone.
<woky> ParkerR: but the version in Ubuntu is 2.13-0ubuntu13 which is cleary higher than 2.3.2 isn't it ?
<woky> even --force-all doesn't work :/
<wernerdev> I hope someone can give me some quick help with Netatalk 2.2
<ParkerR> 2.3.2 > 3.13 afaik
<ActionParsnip> mman: yes, the script is called at boot time
<mman> ActionParsnip, actually that is the only line i have above the exit 0
<dr_willis> some apps may require specific versions od libs. ;(
<ParkerR> *2.13
<ActionParsnip> mman: except the usual comments ;)
<woky> ParkerR: I don't think so
<woky> lemme check
<wernerdev> Anyone running Netatalk 2.2 beta?
<mman> ActionParsnip, yup except the usual commens
<MysteriousMan> Question: hi any one know gtkmm here?
<dr_willis> mman: what does the script do? pastebin your rc.local
<wols> wernerdev, MysteriousMan: ask your real questions
<boy_not_heart> khanh2416
<boy_not_heart> ngockhanh
<wernerdev> Thanks to OS X Lion I had to update to Netatalk 2.2 for TimeMachine to work again.
<mman> dr_willis, it starts tomcat
<woky> Even if it was higher than current version, why --force-all don't force it ?
<wernerdev> Update went fine except for that it's slow upon first connection...
<ikonia> wernerdev: this channels for ubuntu support, we don't support netatalk or mac os here
<ActionParsnip> wernerdev: that's Apple for you
<wernerdev> Well my thought was: Netatalk runs on Ubuntu
<wernerdev> So maybe there is something known about 2.2 beta 4
<dr_willis> mman:  it could be its getting ran befor networking is fully up. try a 'sleep 30' above the command in rc.local - no & at the end. to make it wait 30 sec
<mman> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/Gx8m6VqJ
<wernerdev> But I will look somewhere else then...
<ikonia> wernerdev: it does, but you're not using it on ubuntu , so use the net talk support resources or the apple ones
<wols> wernerdev: if there is, check the bugtracker
<wernerdev> Ok
<wols> ikonia: you sure he isn't running his netatalk on ubuntu?
<ParkerR> wols, no he said on Mac OS X
<ikonia> wols: he said he was running it on mac and thanks to lion had to upgrade, that gave me a bit of a clue
<ikonia> :)
<wols> netatalk doesn't run on OSX
<mman> dr_willis, nop, still doesnt work
<wernerdev> No people, I am running Netatalk on Ubuntu Server :)
<wernerdev> I'm not that stupid :P
<ikonia> ???
<wols> ikonia: do you know what netatalk is? it lets linux talk to OSX machines. mainly used for time machine. e.g. that OSX time machine can backup onto some ubuntu harddisk storage for example
<wernerdev> Using it on my Ubuntu NAS server.
<dr_willis> mman:   could be it needs to be ran with different enviroment/path settings, or some other quirk.  cd to the dir where the script is at then run it perhaps.
<ikonia> wols: yeah, it was just the wording
<ikonia> wernerdev: my apologies if I missunderstood
<wernerdev> No problem
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: I reinstalled the STA driver
<szal> Miss Understood? ;)
<mman> dr_willis, still on the rc.local?
<Deesl> but it still tells me that the interface is disabled by a hardware switch
<MysteriousMan> how to change the size and the color of label ??
<wols> wernerdev: but as you can see, hard to get help for it here. some OSX channel or better yet, netatalk support place is probably best. too specialized a questinn. you could also check the ubuntu bug DB
<dr_willis> mman: yes.  or make it run some other script that does the cd, then sleep thenruns the command.. perhaps log the errors to a file also
<wols> !tell Deesl about rfkill
<fulc> hi, i would like to install xen 4 on ubuntu but i do not see it in any repository
<Plotcitizen__> Wasup wesside, I iz ere wiv none oder than my main men!
<Plotcitizen__> Ubuntu help!
<kirilos> hello i need some help setting up /etc/fstab for a ntfs partition.i used rw and umask=000 options and i still cant run a .sh file.thans
<Plotcitizen__> So tell me, how many windows features are in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Plotcitizen__: please try to talk in English
<wols> Deesl: use rfkill
<wernerdev> wold: Thanks, I had a quick search but there is no Netatalk channel as far as I know. But thanks. I'll look somewhere else indeed.
 * szal smells a troll
<wols> Plotcitizen__: you want to stop and behave right now. do you have a ubuntu related support question? a real one?
<Deesl> wols: rfkill does not work with hard blocks
<Deesl> and szal in case you think this is a troll, I can post screenshots
<Plotcitizen__> No, I'm here for an interview.
<Deesl> oops
<szal> Deesl: I'm not talking about you
 * Deesl apologizes
<ikonia> Plotcitizen__: this channel is for ubuntu support, if that's not something you need please don't take the channel offtopic
<ThinkT510> !find xen | fulc
<ubottu> fulc: Found: libc6-xen, libjaxen-java, libjaxen-java-doc, libxen3, libxen3-dev, aide-xen, autopkgtest-xenlvm, convirt, dtc-xen, dtc-xen-firewall (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xen&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Deesl> I am wondering if this is actually a damaged hardware...
<MysteriousMan> Question : how to change the size and the color of gtkmm label ??
<ThinkT510> fulc: if xen 4 isn't there, there might be a ppa of it somewhere
<fulc> it's not there :)
<fulc> i'll try looking for a ppa then
<fulc> thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<Deesl> but its hard to believe since its just a rfkill switch... :-S
<Deesl> WTF :(
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: do you dual boot?
<Lasers> Deesl: I don't think it's a damaged hardware. I think it's just frustration dealing with rfkill / software switch / hardware switch. I went through one myself.
<mman> dr_willis, didnt work with cd. mmm let me show you what the script does: http://pastebin.com/MxSrVt4t
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: no I dont
<dr_willis> mman:  a neat trick i use is to run apps on their own console  so i can see error and logs    see   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/openvt.1.html
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: this laptop came with freedos... and I decided to put on Ubuntu
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: the only hardware kill switch is the once I can see at the front.. and it controls both WIFI and Bluetooth and since the bluetooth is being detected, the switch is definitely in "ON" state
<dr_willis> mman:  i wonder if theres not some env variables not.set when ran from rc.local
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: brcmwl-0 still reports as Hard blocked
<mman> dr_willis, thats what i also though. Maybe it has to run AFTER boot
<AdamT_> Good morning.  I need some help with my web server (samba).  I entered a new web address into httpd.conf and set the port and everything, but I can't get it to show up in teh browser... any ideas?  Is there somewhere else I need to enter information?
<wols> AdamT_: something is not right. samba is not a webserver for starters
<Deesl> AdamT_: webserver != samba AFAIK
<wols> and httpd.conf is pretty much empty last I checked
<wols> AdamT_: grep -r -i listen /etc/apache2/
<dr_willis> mman:  rc.local is the last service to start.  so with the sleep it is the last... but  rynning from rc.local may  have differedt path and other settings then the users bash shell does
<wonderworld> hi i am looking for a tool that can resize batches of images graphically (frontend for imagemagick or something like that)
<AdamT_> Yeah, I'm not real sure what I am doing... the person before me set this all up.
<Deesl> AdamT_: what is that you are trying to achieve?
<MysteriousMan> Question : how to change the size and the color of gtkmm label ??
<kitche> wonderworld: why not just use imagemagick considering that it is a gui program also
<mman> dr_willis, yup, as you said!! this is what the log says: Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined
<mman> At least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: is this a loaptop? If so what model?
<AdamT_> our domain has different sites put up like, it.domain.com, mail.domain.com etc... and I want to add another instance for a new ticketing system I am implementing.
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: this is Lenovo B560
<wonderworld> kitche: is it, whats the name of the imagemagick gui?
<wols> AdamT_: then you did it totally wrong. run the command I showed you above
<AdamT_> ok one second
<dr_willis> mman:  export them in rc.local i guess.  or source whatever sets them first
<AdamT_> wols: i got port 80 and 443
<dr_willis> bbl
<wols> !tell AdamT_ about paste
<ubottu> AdamT_, please see my private message
<AdamT_> I'm not real sure how to copy the text... its all terminal and virtual
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: sudo apt-get -y install linux-firmware fw-cutter
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: sorry b43-fwcutter
<phper_> Hello. How do I upgrade my ubuntu? I have 8.04
<ThinkT510> !upgrade | phper_
<ubottu> phper_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<szal> !eol | phper_
<ubottu> phper_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[tla]> hi. failed natty upgrade. trying to install openssh-server and get "no instrallation candidate".  apt-get update runs ok.  ideas?
<Phylock> coz_ - Thanks a lot, it solved my problem. Switched from "mouse" driver to "evdev" in xorg and no more lagging.
<Deesl> okay.. but is b43 not supported on 4313?
<bazhang> phper_, see the eolupgrades link
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: sure
<coz_> Phylock,  excellent :)
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: you still want me to install fwcutter?
<wols> [tla]: apt-cache policy
<AdamT_> wols: were you just wanting the ports?
<daurnimator> still not having any luck with 5.1 dihgital audio output
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: no, install . trying to install openssh-server and get "no instrallation candidate".
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ActionParsnip> Deesl: sorry b43-fwcutter
<tristan3199us> can i add transparancy to the panel slide down menus??
<[tla]> wols: ok, i can run that.  what am i looking for?
<newb> im trying to use gparted to resize a partion, but I am getting an error msg
<wols> [tla]: for the whole output
<tristan3199us> im using natty narwhal
<ActionParsnip> newb: is the partition mount which you are trying to resize?
<ThinkT510> newb: are you resizing a partition you are currently using (mounted)
<szal> newb: what error msg?
<newb> The partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points:
<szal> ActionParsnip, ThinkT510: don't guess & ask proper evidence before giving advice :)
<faLUCE> hi, do you know if is there a text editor in which I can insert words in real time through a script ?
<newb> It is not my main had drive
<ActionParsnip> newb: i suggest you resize in the livecd, be sure the data you need is backed up in case of catastrophe
<tristan3199us> im just looking to add a basic compiz setting i bet, i want my panels to have 40 percent transparancy... anybody able to help???
<ActionParsnip> szal: true, but 9 times in 10 its the cause
<iceroot> faLUCE: why not using "cat filename >> file-to-add"
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: did you see my last message?
<skrmm> I've added upstart job which starts executing my simple script for recording audio(arecord) in infinite loop, but first iteration of the loop gives me broken file. In boot loog I see this ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<newb> but how do i do it with gparted
<[tla]> wols: all the output is pointing at natty releases but lsb_release -a reports maverick still.  is it because it thinks it is still running maverick so will not use the natty repos?
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: I can't see it, sorry
<AdamT_> wols: where should the config be for the web addresses if not in httpd.conf
<faLUCE> iceroot: because I want some more complex scripting, like: insert at a specific linenumber, move cursor etc.
<szal> newb: again, use a live CD
<ActionParsnip> newb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<[tla]> wols: i am on a serial console so can't paste apt-cache output
<wols> AdamT_: /etc/apache2/sites-available/ normally. has NOTHING to do with an IP or Port at all. and man a2ensite to enable the site(s)
<elzoog> I am having trouble installing the game Braid.   Can anyone help?
<tristan3199us> newb.. what are you trying to accomplish.. a duel boot.. just a storage partition.. ?
<ActionParsnip> newb: same method, just in liveCD
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: I asked, considering this is a BCM4313 which is not supported by b43, will b43-fw-cutter be of any use?
<iceroot> faLUCE: vim, emacs, sed
<kitche> wonderworld: sorry about that try display to see if that works
<iceroot> faLUCE: all of them can do that
<wols> [tla]: you need a natty main repository
<dmdevotee> hi. i have ubuntu 11.04. i installed the package "startupmanager" to manage the boot of the installed OS, but the changes made are not applied. anybody haves a idea about what happens?
<newb> I copied my hard drive to a bigger hard drive, now there is unallocated space hence I want to resize the new harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: seems to be supported by STA
<phper_> I don't understand, how do I upgrade my 8.04 ubuntu, what command I run?
<iceroot> !eol | phper_
<ubottu> phper_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wols> newb: boot from a LiveCD and resize from there
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: yes it is...
<iceroot> phper_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tristan3199us> dmdevotee: isnt startupmanager to let you choose what programs start in ubuntu??? thats not your grub..
<tristan3199us> right
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source; sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl; sudo modprobe wl
<Deesl> strangely, another B560 works perfectly...
<Deesl> just this one
<wols> phper_: you can upgrade to 10.04 I guess
<newb> but I am now booting from my old hard drive so the new one is extra at the moment so it shoulddt be a problem
<Pici> iceroot, phper_: 8.04 is still supported on the server, so update-manager and do-release-upgrade should work just fine to upgrade to 10.04.
<wols> newb: then unmount it and do it
<phper_> newbie why I can't upgrade to 11.04?
<newb> how to unmount
<tristan3199us> can anyone tell me how to add a transparency to my ubuntu 11.04 panels???
<[tla]> wols: i have 4 * natty/main lines for amd64.  2 have the en_GB translation and the line starts with "500".  The other two start with "-10"
<newb> in the termina;
<dmdevotee> tristan3199us i don't understand what are you saying. i only know that in ubuntu 10.10 worked
<iceroot> Pici: ah yes, they didnt move the 8.04 repo yet because of the server-edition. thanks for the hint
<wols> phper_: cause you can't leave out in between versions. your 8.04 is a LTS so you can upgrade to 10.04 LTS and from there to 10.10 and from there then finally to 11.04
<tristan3199us> i have natty narwhal..
<tristan3199us> what ever number that is..
<szal> phper_: because that's not supported as in 1 step; what is supported is 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04, and in that case a reinstall is faster
<tristan3199us> wols: ?
<wols> tristan3199us: no I cannot. and natty is 11.04
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: still nothing... it still says disabled by hardware switch
<ActionParsnip> phper_: reinstall will give a cleaner OS too
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: is there a key shortcut to press and enable the device?
<dmdevotee> tristan3199us i only want to windows start at first option. is there any software that works in ubuntu 11.04 to manage grub=?
<phper_> newbie ok, I am new at upgrading, what is the command I need to input in my terminal to upgrade to 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: have you rebooted since installing the driver?
<mang0> once I've sudo su 'd in terminal, how do I get out of root? (without shutting terminal)
<Pici> mang0: exit or ctrl-d
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: you may want to blacklist b43 and ssb
<mang0> Pici: ctrl-d did it tahnkyou
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: yes there.. is and that is enabled as well... I believe the key shortcut is a software block and it is toggling correctly as reported by rfkill
<wols> dmdevotee: edit /etc/default/grub. there you can select which one to start by default. after that, run update-grub
<newb> how do i unmount
<Nebz> Can/will someone help a noob manually nvidia drivers on 11.04 that I downloaded from nvidia's website? =/
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: the laptop has been rebooted and b43 and ssb is not even loading
<wols> newb: umount <mountpoint>
<Nebz> *install
<[tla]> wols: do those lines sound ok?
<ThinkT510> Nebz: why aren't you using the nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<szal> phper_: did you actually bother to read the webpage we've been giving you?
<wols> tlyu: useless information since not enough given
<Nebz> I am, but apt-get won't pull the latest
<newb> how do i find the mountpoint
<Nebz> Even after I added the nvidia repo
<wols> newb: "mount"
<dmdevotee> wols, is there any software to do this?
<phper_> szal: I am trying, but I don't get it very well
<wols> dmdevotee: yes. a text editor
<Slart> Nebz: Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, sudo sh /whever/you/put/it/NVIDIAblablabla   clicketiclicketi.. reboot and you're done
<dmdevotee> i mean any software like startupmanager
<Nebz> thx Slart!!
<Slart> Nebz: oh, you might want to uninstall the nvidia driver from the repos first
<Nebz> Hmm, ok.
<Nebz> From terminal I suppose?
<salat> hey i have a 265ram pc. do i have to consider something or can i just plug some more ram in the ram free ram slots?
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: that's cool, does dmesg give any clues?
<wols> salat: ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see access points?
<[tla]> wols: i am on serial console.  what exactly do i need to tell you for it to be useful?
<wols> salat: ubuntu has no problem if there is suddenly more RAM than before
<wols> tlyu: if you are using the default main repo of ubuntu. that's where openssh-server is in
<wols> [tla]: ^^
<vikapi> is there a way tat we can forcefully logout a user in gdm/kdm @a particular time of the day??
<wols> vikapi: cronjob
<dmdevotee> in that file appears: GRUB_DEFAULT=6, but in fact, the first option is selected when i reboot
<vikapi> wols: can u explain??wats the command in cronjob for gdm/kdm?
<mman> dr_willis, just added the variable to the rc.local but still doesnt work. Still same problems here is my new rc.locale  http://pastebin.com/76Sxp3H6
<[tla]> wols: i have"http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty/main amd64 Packages"
<wols> [tla]: and apt-get update works for it?
<wols> mman: rc.locale is wrong
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi i run ubuntu 10.10 plugged my 32gb usb pendrive in and it won't mount it giving an output error about superblocks, that's the dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/649943/ plz help i have important work files on it, thanks
<[tla]> wols: yes but get "no apt-get update
<Nebz> Slart should I disassociate the nvidia repo or just uninstall the current driver?
<jschoolcraft> can you specify the user to run a process as in an upstart configuration?
<wols> [tla]: hub? that's gibberish
<Punna> does turbo boost work under ubuntu?
<mman> wols, sorry typo but its rc.local
<wols> Punna: it's hardware, so yes it works
<jrib> dmdevotee: are you sure you've run "update-grub"?
<wols> dmdevotee: and run it with sudo?
<wols> Nebz: both
<faLUCE> iceroot: do you mean that I can open a document with vim and send commands to the editor instance?
<dmdevotee> wols: yes
<AdamT_> wols: When I use a2ensite i have the options of default and default-ssl.  Default is already enabled
<jrib> dmdevotee: pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<[tla]> wols: sorry, wrong keyboard.  yes, update runs with no errors.  upgrade says 15 packages are kept back - one of them is update-manager-core
<vikapi> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: does it have data in it??
<szal> slacker_nl: ping
<newb> on my hard drive there is dev/sdb1 & dev/sdb2 how do i combine them, this is an external hard drive
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> vikapi: like i said i do have important work data on it
<ThinkT510> newb: you don't, they are two seperate partitions
<Joupi> newb, delete sdb2 and extend sdb1 but save data first. Gparted will do
<ger> how can i backup files in ubuntu?
<phper_> I get this: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ar.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ThinkT510> newb: you could copy the contents over and delete the empty one then resize the other
<ger> and how can i use l dap
<ger> ldap mean
<xendras> my package manager is behaving abnormally http://pastebin.com/nRuDFDDF   My /etc/apt/sources.list file is pasted here http://pastebin.com/kbKBW2KC
<xendras> please help me out
<Guest76605> sudoers what is ommand?
<szal> phper_: did you add the old-releases sources to your sources.list?
<jrib> xendras: run « sudo apt-get update »
<newb> there is a key sign on the gparted by sdb1, hence it is locked not sure how to change this
<jvgeli> xendras: what is this line deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main1?
<phper_> szal: I don't know how to do that
<wols> AdamT_: < AdamT_> wols: where should the config be for the web addresses if not in httpd.conf < wols> AdamT_: /etc/apache2/sites-available/ normally.
<iceroot> faLUCE: you can send directly something into the document with sed
<jvgeli> xendras: why does it have a 1 in the end?
<szal> phper_: it's described in the page
<wols> AdamT_: it's there you add the site and only if added, THEN you can run a2ensite
<faLUCE> iceroot: I need to move cursor too
<Nebz> Wols: thx
<phper_> szal: so the error can be handled then?
<iceroot> faLUCE: have a look at #vim or #emacs
<szal> phper_: most probably yes
<phper_> okthanks
<wols> AdamT_: and apache2 does not care at all about a "new IP". it listens by default on all interfaces
<faLUCE> iceroot: too much complicate . I would prefer some editor gui friendly, like gedit or kate
<dmdevotee> somebody knows an alternative to the package "startupmanager" that works in ubuntu 11.04? thanks
<iceroot> faLUCE: emacs has a gui
<iceroot> faLUCE: gvim also
<AdamT_> wols: ok in sites available I have default and default-ssl, in a sites enabled folder I have 000-default.  will seeing the code shed light at all?
<jrib> dmdevotee: if you don't answer question and provide info when asked for it, we can't help you.
<ActionParsnip> xendras: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/cmake-curses-gui   it's in the universe repo
<spyvingen1> have some problem im all new to ubuntu. The first thing is that i cant get my second display to be rotated. And the other thing is when i first started ubunto i got like a start menu with evering opon and after restart i only come to a serchbox and shortcut menu when pressing the ubuntu bottun i want it like a start menu can i change that?
<wols> AdamT_: no. I told you you need to add the config file for the new site apache needs to serve pages for
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee: is it for a graphical desktop?
<dmdevotee> jrib but i don't want to edit files, i want a software to do it easily
<dmdevotee> actionparsnip it is ubuntu 11.04 desktop
<wols> dmdevotee: then you either write it yourself or you pay someone to do so
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee: all that app does is make normal .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee: works in ANY DE
<jrib> dmdevotee: I see. I don't know of such a program.  But /etc/default/grub provides an option per line; I don't really see how a gui could make it any simpler
<wols> ActionParsnip: he's talking about grub default selection (so far), nothing about autostart. he must be confused
<spyvingen1> actionpasnip was thet ment for me?
<jvgeli> I am using mavericks default kernel 2.6.35 but i am using and AMD Fusion APU. I've read that fusion only has support on the .38 kernel version. Am I missing alot? or should I upgrade even if kernel .38 is giving me issues?
<AdamT_> wols: I think this is set up differently then you are thinking.  there are not config files in sites-available
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee: what do you want to edit?
<bazhang> jvgeli, thought you were using natty with oneiric kernel
<dmdevotee> actionparsnip windows 7 to be loaded first instead of ubuntu
<wols> AdamT_: there are two files in there default and default-ssl, right?
<oCean> AdamT_: there should be. That is the directory for the definition of your vhosts
<AdamT_> Yes
<wols> AdamT_: maybe you should start again and tell us exactly what you need to do
<mman> how to export environmental variables?
<wols> mman: export to where/what?
<wols> mman: env > file.vars  for example
<jvgeli> bazhang: had to remove it. Too many issues. very very unstable.
<alazare619> im on xubuntu and im trying to share some folders over smb but im missing shared folders under applications system any ideas?
<faLUCE> iceroot:  I know, but they are not user friendly
<mman> wols, no, i wan to use them in rc.local
<bazhang> jvgeli, then upgrade to natty if you want that kernel
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee: cd /etc/grub.d; sudo cp 30_os-prober 30_os-prober_backup; sudo update-grub
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> hi i run ubuntu 10.10 plugged my 32gb usb pendrive in and it won't mount it giving an output error about superblocks, that's the dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/649943/ plz help i have important work files on it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> not that
<wols> mman: and I want a pink pony
<AdamT_> I took over this position about 2 months ago.  Someone set up our webhost server and I am trying to learn/change some things about it.  Right now we are hosting several sites from this server and I want to add another site.  We have sites like it.domain.com, wiki.domain.com etc... and I want to add a new one called support.domain.com
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee: cd /etc/grub.d; sudo mv 30_os-prober 08_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<xendras> jrib: ActionParsnip: thank you ..It worked !!
<wols> mman: any variable you want to use there you have to set yourself first basically
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee: that'll do it :)
<ActionParsnip> xendras: wtg
<alazare619> im on xubuntu and im trying to share some folders over smb but im missing shared folders under applications system any ideas?
<mman> wols, ok
<jrib> xendras: note jvgeli comment about "main1" though.  I noticed that too and I have not heard of such a section
<mman> wols, didnt know that
<jvgeli> bazhang: thats the problem, Natty doesnt play well with my APU.fglrx is slow, i get freezes on startup if i am on battery and my wifi and bluetooth is softblocked even if my hardware switch is on. I dont get these things on Maverick. I just upgraded to Natty as they say that Fusion is only supported by kernel .38
<wols> AdamT_: whoever managed your apache2 before is a moron and didn't set up vhosts the way he should have. so your first order is to find out how he mangled it (that is if default and default-ssl are the only entries in /etc/apache2/sites-available/)
<szal> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: tried to fsck the stick?
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: interesting stuff, I just pulled out the hard disk from a working B560 and put it in this one.. and guess what, wireless stopped working
<wols> AdamT_: however, I doubt you can competently manage the server before learning quite a bit
<Deesl> so.. there is nothing wrong with the installation...
<Deesl> the OS installation I mean
<jvgeli> bazhang: kernel .38 has more issues than kernel .35 i think.
<ActionParsnip> Deesl: weird
<wols> Deesl: how did you call rfkill again?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> szal: will i lose the data like this? plus i dunno how to do it
<Deesl> now why the hardwre switch is not working is the question...
<Deesl> wols: rfkill unblock all and rfkill unblock id
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: you will never lose data as you will have a backup of your important stuff, right?
<Deesl> but afaik, rfkill does not matter hardware blocks
<wols> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: you might, but if you do, the data was corrupted in the first place. do a backup if you can beforehand
<AdamT_> wols: those are the only 2 files in sites-available.  Inside the httpd.conf file there is the definition of each site with the servername and document root using <virtualhost *80>
<Deesl> unless I am going completely wrong...
<AdamT_> thats why i believed that was where i should put it
<Deesl> am I right is assuming rfkill does not matter for hardware blocks?
<wols> AdamT_: ok, he mismanaged your server :(
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: right... nope!
<AdamT_> wols: haha love that XD
<wols> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: then it's high time before you do anything possibly data destroying
<stercor> Where is the file containing the deb and deb-src lines?
<oCean> AdamT_: what are you running? lsb_release -a
<wols> AdamT_: basically you can either do a quick fix and set up a virtualhost the same way he did, or fix his mess which will take longer of course
<Deesl> AdamT_: okay, each unix admin is different... the server he sets up tells his character
<oCean> stercor: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pythonirc1012> I used apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) to install kernel headers, vbox Guest Additions still complains that the correct kernel headers are not installed. What am I doing wrong?
<stercor> oCean: Thanks!
<AdamT_> running ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<oCean> AdamT_: that's and eol version
<AdamT_> wols: i did set up a virtual host like he did, but cannot get it to display.  was wondering if I needed to set up something elsewhere as well
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: basically i gave this pendrive to a colleague and he used it on a windows machine with ext2soft (i think it's called like this) itz a software to read ext formatted hard drives from windows, i guess he just unplugged it without closing the software first, what could have happened? i have no backup of that stuff, help plz
<wols> AdamT_: restarted apache2?
<AdamT_> wols: yes, and the server several times
<szal> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: all data you don't have backups of isn't important :P
<wols> AdamT_: and your DNS server resolves the new subdomain too?
<B166ER>  Hey I just installed Archlinux, I'm now doing running speaker-test, but how do I stop this program
<AdamT_> wols: eh let me re-check real quick
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: possible data corruption
<szal> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: plus, handling ext2/ext3 on Windows is highly unstable in my experience
<wols> B166ER: wrong channel
<B166ER> How to stop speaker-test
<szal> B166ER: -> #archlinux
<oCean> AdamT_: your 9.10 is no longer supported. You have to upgrade first. Specific httpd help can be found in #httpd channel
<bazhang> B166ER, this is ubuntu support
<B166ER> I know but apparently I can not post in that channel for reasons I don't understand
<B166ER> First time I use IRC
<szal> !register | B166ER
<ubottu> B166ER: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<aetas> AdamT_, whats the problem?  I missed it, sorry
<bazhang> B166ER, #freenode for that
<MrNthDegree> B166ER, you need to register your nick I think
<B166ER> ok thx!
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip, szal: ok so what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: slap your friend and educate them is a good start
<AdamT_> one sec, checking dns settings
<mang0> Argh! Firefox just WON'T uninstall. I've used the package manager, and I've tried using the software center
<mang0> it won't go away
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: sorry but i dont have time for sarcasm
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> what do i do?
<mang0> How do I totally get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: you may be able to use foremost to see what it can recover, why don't you have a backup
<ActionParsnip> mang0: use a pastebin to host the text
<Deesl> wols: missed my last question?
<wols> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: I told you long ago what to do. feel free to ignore it even longer
<alazare619> im on xubuntu and im trying to share some folders over smb but im missing shared folders under applications system any ideas?
<wols> Deesl: yes. but: there is a soft and a "hard" rfkill setting IIRC
<wols> Deesl: but unblock all  should have catched it afaik
<aetas> alazare619, system => administration => samba
<Deesl> wols: okay....
<Deesl> so ... bad hardware...
<Deesl> unanimously accepted?
<wols> alazare619: smbclient -L <local ip>
<wols> Deesl: no. personally, I'd try a windows from anywhere first
<wols> and use the lenovo software they provide to enable wlan
<mman> wols, symbolic links have to be redifined in rc.local?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: sorry, here http://www.pasteall.org/23415
<wols> mman: no
<mman> wols, thnks
<wols> mman: symlinks are a filesystem thing and work always as long as the kernel works
<mang0> ActionParsnip: looks like it want's to install epiphany. I already have opera and I don't want another browser...
<mien> I try to restore my grub installation on a raid 1 system. I tried to boot with ubuntu livecd and mount the dist to do a grub-install but since grub install requires a /dev/sda on the ending i cant do that from the livecd cuz /dev/md0 does not exist. any soulutions?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: then run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove epiphany-browser; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<mang0> okay
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: fsck worked, fixed my prob, i got the files now
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> thanks
<Deesl> wols: okay... so install windows.. and say its working ... then where do we troubleshoot?
<wols> Deesl: basically you enable it in windows, reboot to linux and pray it then works (which it usually does)
<Deesl> wols okay.. thats a hell of a hack :D
<wdp> Hey. I haven't used Ubuntu before, so I'm not sure whether that is normal behaviour; I'm used to source-based linux distributions and I'm using linux for more than 14 years (I just want to point out, that I'm not an unexperienced user, so also "difficult" aproaches might be helpful to me). I just compared a plain Ubuntu installation with Lunar's. In X11 when I move the mouse very fast my lunar gives me at maximum a cpu usage of 8% for XOrg (no nautilus t
<wdp> here, xfce4). The Ubuntu gives me 20% cpu usage for XOrg and 20% cpu usage for nautilus (gnome). I did some things to the Ubuntu Install (putting /tmp to tmpfs, replacing getty with fgetty, setting noatime for the partitions except for home, where i use relatime, such stuff) and the cpu usage went down to 11% for XOrg and 11% for nautilus.
<aetas> wols: is this just to turn on his wifi card?
<wols> Deesl: it sucks but that's ACPI for you
<ActionParsnip> wdp: which video chip are you using?
<Deesl> so I need to *get* a copy of windows :D
<wdp> As far as i know, this shouldn't happen. That usage should be between 1 and 10% at most. Also I'm wondering why it's happening for "nautilus" also, that's just a file browser, why is it getting a load when i move the mouse?
<wdp> ActionParsnip, plain install, ATI KMS i guess.
<dr_willis> i have had wireless switches turn off in linux. but i had to boot to windows to turn wireless back on.. i think a later update fixed that quirk for that laptop. i just never ever.. use that switch ;)
<ActionParsnip> wdp: nautilus also draws the desktop icons, its not just a file browser
<wdp> ActionParsnip, i checked glxinfo | grep render - it's not Software Rasterizing.
<wols> wdp: makes no sense. if you move your cursor and it causes load it's most probably X or one of its drivers (e.g. 3D driver needing lots of CPU)
<tomek_> I need antivirus software for linux . Any recommendations ?
<szal> wdp: custom build vs. generic build, I guess
<wols> szal: not that much
<renaldocreative> tomek try CLAMAV
<wdp> i see.
<mman> is there a way to "test" the rc.local without rebooting the server?
<szal> wols: well, 8% vs 11% is not that much of a difference, if you ask me
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I uninstall firefox, and epiphany installs, I uninsatall epiphany and firefox installs ;__;
<dr_willis> tomek_:  why do you need it..
<tomek_> for security purposes
<dr_willis> tomek_:  you do relize its jusg going to scan files for windows viruses..
<renaldocreative> tomek you don't have to worry about viruses, adware, etc
<wdp> szal, depends. Those 11% alone would be okay, but i get 11% for nautilus and 11% for XOrg - means 22% of the cpu are used just for moving the mouse.
<tomek_> yes, windows
<mman> tomek_, i use mcafee command line, good in my eyes
<dr_willis> and do little for 'security' theres several av tools for linux, clamav is in the repos
<wdp> However; Is there something i could do, to improve that? Are there alternatives for nautilus? Would using a propritary driver fix that issue?
<wols> szal: 8% is too high from the start imho
<dr_willis> there are av live cds out there also.
<wols> szal: and this was after doing some shit that has no real bearing on the mousepointer too
<mang0> Deesl: I have some copies of legit windows if you want one...very, very old though haha
<ActionParsnip> mang0: uninstall both at the same time
<mang0> ActionParsnip: how?
<alazare619> aetas, got it  samba wasnt installed in synaptic reinstalled and found the icon thanks
<wols> tomek_: you don't need AV software
<Murdock> Hi all
<mang0> sudo apt-get remove epiphany, firefox?
<aetas> alazare619, np, glad you got it working
<ActionParsnip> mang0: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox epiphany-browser; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<wols> mang0: XP is still usable for what he needs to do
<dr_willis> Deesl:  windows has some legit/legal free rescue isos you can get also. but not sure about drivers for wireless in them.
<howlymowly> hi poeple..   short question:  since yesterday or so I always get a message:  WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!  when using aptitude   I also can not use the "software-center" anymore
<mang0> wols: k
<alazare619> aetas, had me stumped tho why the hell isnt samba installed by default in xubuntu or any xfce distro now?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: k
<howlymowly> any idea what hapened?
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: can you give  a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     (close software centre etc first)
<dr_willis> alazare619:  its not default in ubuntu either.
<wdp> ActionParsnip, or any idea how to debug what's causing that?
<mien> is there any way to boot the live cd with raid support?
<aetas> alazare619, not everyone uses it.  actually I very rarely use it
<alazare619> dr_willis, it use to have the shared folders icon tho that would install it thats missing too
<ActionParsnip> wdp: not sure, seems a bit weird, it the RAM healthy?
<wdp> yep.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: It's still not working. Now it wants to uninstall epiphany, not install firefox, but install 200mb of other stuff I don't want
<wols> mien: there must be or you couldn't have installed onto your raid
<szal> wols: I have X running at somewhere between 7 and 10%, occasionally spiking to 15%, and moving the mouse pointer in circles doesn't do much to increase that (5% at worst)
<mien> wols, thats right, do u know how i can do it too? :)
<dr_willis> alazare619:  i can access windows sharew without it.. and if i set up a share it asks to install samba
<wols> mang0: is there any reason you can't just install ffox and remove epiphany afterwards?
<szal> wols: and that is after 5 days of uptime
<wols> mien: since I don't use a raid, n :)
<mang0> wols: I don't want firefox
<mang0> or epiphany
<wdp> szal, see, here it's differently. X idle is 0-1% cpu. Moving the mouse is nautilus 11-25% and XOrg 11-20% :)
<aetas> mien: software or hardware raid?
<wols> wdp: gnome/unity?
<wdp> i just installed ubuntu LTS
<wdp> and did an update. i guess unity is not installed.
<wdp> just gnome.
<mien> aetas, software
 * szal blames Gnome
<alazare619> at login screen you can make it so you dont load unity by choosing gnome classic wdp
<mien> aetas, i would like be able to mount /dev/md0
<wols> mang0: show us the exact output of your command or it's not possible to help you (imho). and chances are you must have some browser or other installed due to dependencies. and no opera doesn't count since it's not a properly made .deb
<mang0> wols: I installed opera from a .deb
<aetas> mien, this is linux kernel software raid or what?
<mang0> but okay, I'll pastebin
<wols> wdp: my suggestion is to use a light environment without any 3D rendering or such
<wdp> alazare619, there just gnome and gnome (secure mode or something, got it translation)
<wols> mang0: read what I wrote
<wdp> s/there/there's
<mang0> wols: ah
<ActionParsnip> wdp: http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<mien> aetas, what i want is to have /dev/md devices recognized, i dont know much about raid...
<wols> mang0: is your diskspace really so precious that you need to save the 10MB or so ffox/epiphany uses?
<wols> ActionParsnip: I doubt he wants to
<wdp> wols, mhm. Yeah. guessed so. I was just hopeing that anyone here would have an idea how to configure nautilus differently for example. Like not updating the desktop in realtime or something.
<ActionParsnip> wols: why?
<aetas> mien, Im basically asking what you used to set the raid up
<wols> ActionParsnip: read the log
<alazare619> wdp,  odd you could install xfce desktop enviorment that doesnt have unity then remove gnome then no more unity, unity hates my pc for some odd reason
<wdp> alazare619, heh. Thanks so far :)
<aetas> mien, see if this helps at all http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/14
<mien> aetas, default presets for raid 1 in the ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip> wols: I'm not following you
<mang0> wols: well not really, but I'd rather not have them. Just annoying. Lol. http://pastebin.com/2Mcan6Kq ActionParsnip <----
<aetas> mien, ok yeah, try the directions on that website.  it obviously detected it since it has the device
<wols> wdp: experiment: use a very basic driver (VESA?) and see if the same happens. imho it's probably something like transparency or such that fscks up. you know, the "fancy stuff"
<wdp> ActionParsnip, people report, that "removing" unity would help in my case, as unity is not even installed, installing it would cause the opposite effect.
<wdp> ActionParsnip, thats, what he means.
<alazare619> wdp,  what kind of graphics card are you running by chance?
<wdp> some odd onboard ati graphiccard. just a sec.
<mien> aetas, thx alot! exactly what i was looking for
<aetas> wdp, is this one of the shared ram onboard cards like laptops have?
<aetas> mien, np, it work?
<Joupi> mang0, As ActionParsnip wrote, you need a browser which is a proper .deb
<wdp> aetas, yeah. i can add ram in the bios. currently its set to auto (32mb)
<mien> aetas, soon we will se :)
<wdp> lemme guess, that's causing it? :)
<wols> mang0: or you fake one via equivs
<Joupi> in this case it wants to install konqueror ;-)
<mang0> wols: ?
 * wdp forgot about that.
<mang0> Joupi: bother.
<alazare619> wdp,  ok what wols said is kidna right expecept afaik vesa is just for intel have you tried applications > sstem > hard ware drivers ? and installed the proprietary ati drivers for your card?
<wols> mang0: apt-cache show equivs
<mang0> k
<zerium1> having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS and php's ftp package... ftp_nlist is simply not working
<wdp> alazare619, vesa is for nearly every graphiccard :)
<aetas> wdp, those aren't full graphics cards since they share the ram.  if you throw 3d effects at them they usually cause higher cpu/mem usage than fully hardware ones
<wols> zerium1: does a normal ftp client work?
<zerium1> wols: yes and so does php from my mac
<wdp> aetas, i disabled effects; and i dont think theres a lot 3d needed to draw a moving mouse cursor. or?
<zerium1> same code, same connection
<Krenair> Can you upgrade kernel 2.6.32-33-generic to 3 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<alazare619> wdp hmm i havent read about vesa in awhile
<zerium1> i thought it was that my tmpdir wasn't set but I set it in my path and still not working
<aetas> wdp, was this always this way or did it start at some point?
<wols> wdp: normally mouse cursors are hardware cursors (even on IGPs), but maybe it chose a software cursor for some reason?
<moreno_> Murdock
<Anthony__> Hello everyone.  Can someone help me create a new database
<Murdock> hi moreno
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: yes but we cannot support you then as you will be using a 3rd party kernel
<wols> Krenair: what for?
<aetas> Anthony_, care to be a bit more specific?
<szal> Krenair: there's not even a stable release of kernel 3.0 yet
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, 3rd party kernel...?
<wdp> aetas, i never used ubuntu before; so i can just compare with different distributions. On those i never used gnome, so i can only compare with xfce4. And thus.. all my comparisations are somehow fail. However; this is a "fresh" install of ubuntu LTS. Downloaded the iso today, installed today. Updated today.
<Krenair> szal: https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: there is a kernel ppa, use it at your own risk. I suggest you simply wait for oneiric to be released and use that (or use the alpha 2)
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: yes, not maintained by the ubuntu team
<wols> Krenair: basically, anything but the ubuntu made kernels is unsupported. including using a kernel from a different ubuntu version, tho there are reasons why this sometimes is needed. what is your reason for kernel 3.0?
<wols> Krenair: there might be a solution for your problem without changing kernels
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, Linux is not maintained by the ubuntu team
<aetas> wdp, ok that helps.  hrmm...lemme think if there's something else to try
<Krenair> wols: I do not have a problem, I want to try out the latest kernel version.
<szal> Krenair: that's (1) upstream and (2) 11 hours ago; last package I saw was 3.0-rc7
<Anthony__> aetas: I need to create a new database on our server, for a ticketing system i am installing
<wdp> aetas, i can provide additional information if useful. like lspci, glxinfo, xorg log. dmesg.
<wols> Krenair: ah, SNS syndrome then
<Krenair> wols, SNS syndrome?
<wasanzy> hi all, I have a mod_perl web site running on centos, and I want to migrate the site to Ubuntu, but in centos the site directory is in /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/
<Krenair> szal: 3.0-rc7 is a release candidate
<Krenair> I am talking about 3.0
<dyd> when i open an mp3 i can use the slide to move forward/backward...
<moreno_> hi
<wols> Krenair: <dpkg> Shiny New Shit Syndrome is a serious disorder, which usually breaks out into an epidemic every time something new is released.  If you have SNS, ask me about <backports> and <ssb>; these are better options than upgrading to <testing> because it is a <moving target>.
<moreno_> somebody help me?
<dyd> using totem movie player
<wols> !tell moreno_ about ask
<ubottu> moreno_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: yes but the kernel tried and tested for the release is packaged by the ubuntu teams, if people start using kernels not ntended for their release then they are on their own
<Murdock> Excuse me what Can I use ubuntu?
<zerium1> wols: any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Murdock: your question doesn't make sense
<wols> Murdock: please rephrase your question
<coz_> Murdock,  can you explain that differently? I am not sure I understand
<h00k> !language | wols
<ubottu> wols: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pauldutot71_> hello All,
<wols> zerium1: no. but a strong suggestion: stop using ftp. it's evil.
<aetas> wdp, I know you can change the mouse poll interval and also if the polling rate is set high it will start sucking up cpu.  on vanilla ubuntu this is changed in CompizConfig Settings Manager but I'm not sure on there
<moreno_> I can hack alien starship whit ubuntu?
<zerium1> wols: if i had that option i would... clients
<wasanzy> I don't have that directory in my ubuntu, so my question is, under which directory does mod_perl sites resides? the site is written in pure mod_perl not cgi
<ActionParsnip> moreno_: sure
<bazhang> moreno_, no
<moreno_> D':
<moreno_> Why?
<wols> moreno_: no. only macs can do that. now stop trolling and ask your real question if you have one
<aetas> wdp, that likely isnt going to be the root cause but it may alleviate some of the symptoms while you find the problem
<wdp> aetas, hm. yeah. i know how to change the polling rate at the boot loader. as its an usb mouse.
<jambrong> gabungnya gmn?
<wdp> might be a try worth.
<wols> zerium1: sftp ftw
<zerium1> wols: yeah gotta connect to this shitty windows box
<Anthony__> aetas: i just want to create a new database for a ticketing system I am installing
<wols> wasanzy: under /var/www like any other website
<oCean> Anthony__: your 9.10 ubuntu version is no longer supported
<wols> zerium1: there are ssh servers for windows...
<h00k> !language | zerium1
<ubottu> zerium1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alazare619> ok afaik my samba shares are all up and going now can someone point me in the right directory for a nice gui for a easy ftp server gadmin suites hate me
<shomon> might be good not to keep it in var/www so as to confuse the script kiddies
<aetas> wdp, whats the general load on the system right now?  I know if you have no other apps running, it will let X suck up more especially if the poll rate is higher
<aetas> Anthony_, that doesn't help man, there's many different database systems
<Murdock> Where Can I find a guide for ubuntu?
<wdp> aetas, second, im collecting infos.
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !manual > Murdock
<Anthony__> aetas: a mysql database
<ubottu> Murdock, please see my private message
<aetas> Anthony_, is mysql server installed?
<oCean> Anthony__: you have to upgrade first
<Anthony__> aetas: yes
<wasanzy> wols: I know in centos, the documentroot is /var/www/html/ but still, that was not the path mod_perl was using, is it not some kind of special directory for perl?
<wasanzy> just asking though
<Murdock> Who is ubottu?
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu | Murdock
<ubottu> Murdock: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Murdock> I know now xD
<aetas> wasanzy, perl doesnt have a special directory, although people will use cgi-bins usually
<wols> aetas: mod-perl too?
<Tweaky> hi. i seem to have lost the volume control speaker icon in the unity top bar.. any ideas how i can get this back?
<wasanzy> ok, but am using mod_perl not cgi
<bazhang> Tweaky, what about installing indicator-applet-complete
<aetas> you just have to make sure you configure it correctly
<aetas> what are you trying to do?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I have a weird problem, my cdrom was working fine previously, but lately, when I put a cd in, after sometime it just ejects...can someone help me diagnose what the problem might be ? I have an optical drive
<wasanzy> ok
<Tweaky> bazhang: it is already installed
<bazhang> Tweaky, what about re-adding it
<Janusman> I'm about to migrate to a new machine, and I have already done sudo dpkg –get-selections > installedsoftware ... but some of those packages are from different repositories than what /etc/apt/sources.list say. Should I just copy over /etc/apt/sources.list.d ??
<Tweaky> bazhang: im not very framiliar with unity.. how can i do this?
<dhruvasagar> anybody ?
<joe_9> Nautilus shows my secondary hard drive when I boot into Ubuntu, but applications cannot access it until I've opened the drive with Nautilius. How can I make the drive accessible without having to open it in Nautilus?
<aetas> joe_9, its probably using fuse
<ActionParsnip> joe_9: add an entry in /etc/fstab
<wasanzy> do we please perl, python and c channel, as in programming or scripting lang?
<aetas> wdp, you still here?
<wdp_buntu> aetas, lspci: http://pastie.org/2254074 dmesg: http://pastie.org/2254107 glxinfo: http://pastie.org/2254112
<Pici> !alis | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<wdp_buntu> aetas, just one sec, doing XOrg log .. :>
<aetas> wdp_buntu, found something that may or may not help
<wdp_buntu> yep?
<wdp_buntu> hm i guess xorg.log is not useful; no errors, no warning.
<aetas> wdp_buntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/558657
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 558657 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "mouse usage causes Xorg CPU usage to spike, and mouse pointer becomes less responsive" [High,Triaged]
<wasanzy> ok
<wdp_buntu> aetas, thanks, lemme take a look
<aetas> wdp_buntu, go there and search for....HWCursor first and then "magazine.redhat.com"
<aetas> should get you to the right comments...those look like they may help
<wdp_buntu> yeah well you mean setting hwcursor to false.
<wdp_buntu> in xorg.conf.
<thrillERboy> Hi, Guys I installed ubuntu with wubi, now when I enter ubuntu from the boot menu, I see an error message: No WUBILDR and then grub prompt appears, I have some important files inside ubuntu. Please help.
<aetas> thrillERboy, they're not gone so calm down ;)
<thrillERboy> :)
 * thrillERboy is worried
<wdp_buntu> aetas, i'll try a bit around. im sure something of the stuff will help. I'll let you know if i was able to solve the issue.
<thrillERboy> First thing I'll do after getting ubuntu back up, is installing Dejavu :D
<alazare619> can someone point me in the right directory for a nice gui for a easy ftp server gadmin suites hate me
<alazare619> direction not directory
<aetas> wdp_buntu, cool, Im interested to see what helps
<MrUnagi> whats the easiest way to transfer a mail server from os x to ubuntu
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  it is possible to mount the wubi disk file and access things in it. from a live cd.  i dont use or reccomend wubi at all.
<wdp> alazare619, ftp SERVER or CLIENT? just to make sure
<alazare619> server wdp
<alazare619> ive tried proftpd with gadmin gui but i could not get it running right
<wdp> no idea about gui there; i'm using pure-ftpd and proftpd, they're quite nice and easy to configure, without gui.
<wdp> maybe take a look at pure-ftpd's documentation.
<aetas> thrillERboy, did you just install this or is it an old install?
<thrillERboy> dr_willis: I don't have a live cd now. I can I burn one now?
<alazare619> ill check them out without the gui i just dont want to have to hand edit 10k .config files you know :P
<dyd> guys i have an empty 250 hd that is all unallocated
<thrillERboy> aetas: I've using this with ubuntu and win7 for like 3 months
<dyd> what should i do in order to use it to store data?
<thrillERboy> aetas: I did a bad shut down today and now the grub menu appears :(
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  you can make them with windows . yes.
<aetas> thrillERboy, probably trashed the filesystem
<thrillERboy> aetas: you mean all files are gone?? :/
<dr_willis> dyd: partition it, format it, mount it..
<aetas> thrillERboy, do you have a rescue cd / live cd?
<aetas> no, it means its unclean although its possible you could have done damage but not that likely
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I have a weird problem, my cdrom was working fine previously, but lately, when I put a cd in, after sometime it just ejects...can someone help me diagnose what the problem might be ? I have an optical drive
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I have a weird problem, my cdrom was working fine previously, but lately, when I put a cd in, after sometime it just ejects...can someone help me diagnose what the problem might be ? I have an optical drive
<dyd> dr_willis: it's good to make 1 big partition? ext what? ext2-3-4?
<thrillERboy> I'll prepare one now. aetas dr_willis . Will be back in a moment
<thrillERboy> thans
<thrillERboy> thanks* :)
<dyd> dr_willis: i mean only 1 big partition
<dr_willis> dyd: depends on your neeeds. ext4 should work fine
<aetas> thrillERboy, here's a relevant thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198 in case you don't come back
<alazare619> dyd,  if its for storage ext3 or 4 if its a main drive i prefer ext2 as its quicker and has less redundancy and writes to the drive but thats just my personal prefrence
<thrillERboy> thanks aetas. I'm buring cd now :)
<aetas> thrillERboy, so does windows still boot?
<dyd> alazare619: since it's for storage i'll use ext4, thank you
<dyd> dr_willis: thank you
<thrillERboy> aetas: yes, I can boot inside win7
<aetas> you said this was on a separate hard drive right?
<dr_willis> can wubi go on a drive other then c:?
<Sidewinder1> thrillERboy, Some suggestions prior to burning: Md5sum the iso image to make sure it's perfect, then burn at the sloooowest speed.
<bazhang> MicroBot, hi
<connie>  Censortron
<thrillERboy> thansk Sidewinder1 would have missed tat :)
<Sidewinder1> NP
<aetas> thrillERboy, do you still have your ubuntu and wubildr directories in the windows partition?
<wdp> aetas, could you do me a favour? please check with top what xorg and nautilus do when you do nothing (cpu usage) using gnome terminal. then move the mouse very fast, what cpu usage do you get for xorg and nautilus? Then stop top and type in xterm -ls & then exit and in the opened xterm do top again and move the mouse again, what cpu load for nautilus and xorg?
<Satisfied> is Firefox 4 available for ubuntu yet ??
<arkanabar> conky
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<iceroot> !ff5 | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<thrillERboy> aetas: I have some files inside winboot directory inside windows partition namely wubildr wubildr.mbr wubildr.tar etc
<aetas> wdp, one sec
<aetas> wdp, nothing is X at 11% and nautilus at 2%, very fast is X at 15% and nautilus at 10%....checking the last
<aetas> wdp, no real difference on the second command
<arkanabar> wdp, default config of conky will show top 3 entries in top in most DEs -- not sure about unity & Gnome shell, though.
<wdp> k
<aetas> thrillERboy, ok, hrm
<requiemzz> hello
<aetas> thrillERboy, ok so you are starting win7 and then ubuntu or what?
<cdavis> Hello, in Natty my trash is showing empty even though I see files in ~/.share/local/Trash/files
<thrillERboy> aetas: I can't understand your questions, sorry :) I'm inside windows now. To burn Ubuntu CD
<nyuszika7h> cdavis: Hi, are they hidden files?
<Deesl> ActionParsnip: further updates... the wireless card does not work in Windows 7 as well
<aetas> thrillERboy, how do you start ubuntu normally?
<Deesl> so... bad hardware... unanimously accepted now?
<cdavis> nyuszika7h: no, they are not
<arkanabar> aetas, a moment.  thrillERboy , are you wanting to install Ubuntu to its own partition?
<aetas> hes burning a rescue cd
<aetas> so he can get his files mainly
<aetas> although he probably should install it on its own
<Oxymoron> Hi, I wondering. How do I get HDMI output working. It seems like my TV get some kind of signal, but its just black on the screen.
<thrillERboy> aetas: Normally window boot menu appears, I'll select ubuntu in it, then grub boot menu will appear, now when I select Ubuntu only grub CLI appears. I guess kernal is not loaded.
<JakeBwell> Hey people occasionally when running an application my task bar gets stuck in view even when I have a maximised browser it stay in screen blocking the view of the browser
<JakeBwell> running ubuntu 11.04
<JakeBwell> any ideas
<thrillERboy> arkanabar: I would like that, but I have only one partition now, I have tonnes of files to backup inside windows and ubuntu :(
<aetas> thrillERboy, I don't understand why it needs wubi then, you should be able to run it on its own without it
<dhruvasagar> is there a way to find out if my cdrom drive (hardware) is broken ?
<Oxymoron> And then I wonder, if its possible to install some kind of  acceleration divers for my laptop? I have dual link with Intel something integrated and some kind of crappy Nvidia ...
<arkanabar> aetas, I think thrillERboy wants to rescue some files from his wubi install
<thrillERboy> arkanabar: exactly
<aetas> yeah, I told him to make the cd :)
<W4RH4WK> i want to encrypt my file system. is it save to use an encrypted LVM when install ubuntu /debian with a complex password or is it easy to break this kind of encryption
 * thrillERboy burning cd now
<wols> Oxymoron: sure it is, tho you will have probelms if you use the proprietary nvidia drivers
<wols> W4RH4WK: it's not easy to brak
<Oxymoron> wols: Why? :)
<wols> *break
<aetas> thrillERboy, so you have it installed into a boot image on the windows partition?
<arkanabar> thrillERboy, go to nonags.com and search for archiving tools, see if you can find one to open up your wubi files.
<wols> Oxymoron: cause the nvidia drivers are proprietary and don't work like linux drivers should work. nouveau does
<Oxymoron> W4RH4WK: Why do you encrypt in the first place?
<Oxymoron> wols: Well, does nouveau works some kind of stable then or is it unusable as earlier? :P
<NoReGreT> i'm having trouble with suspending the system, it just freezes with a black screen, so i read somehwere to use "acpitool", that worked by suspending, but waking up is failing with the same black screen, any solutions? i'm on HP DV6 with dual GPUs
<arkanabar> Oxymoron, encryption is generally a good idea, ESP on laptops.
<thrillERboy> yes aetas
<Oxymoron> arkanabar: ESP?
<cdavis> nyuszika7h: I installed the cli tools and emptied the trash. Then I tested by deleting something and it now shows up. Perhaps somethign just got out of whack.
<W4RH4WK> Oxymoron, i am working with critical data on my laptop, and if i lose my laptop ...
<arkanabar> Oxymoron, sorry.  especially.
<thrillERboy> arkanabar: do you recommend any specific tools?
<Oxymoron> W4RH4WK: Just curious, what kind of critical data? :)
<aetas> thrillERboy, ok then yeah, you should try to boot into the rescue through wubi and fsck the partition
<nyuszika7h> cdavis: Or the file you moved to Trash was a hidden file - those aren't displayed in Nautilus by default.
<arkanabar> W4RH4WK, you may prefer an OS that encrypts the entire disk, eg Mandriva or fedora.
<thrillERboy> aetas: meaning inside grub> menu?
<cdavis> nyuszika7h: I don't believe so, there were about 30 files listed in the files directory.
<Oxymoron> arkanabar: Its easier not to encrypt anything ... Even if you do, its not worth it as it can be forced anyway.
<W4RH4WK> Oxymoron, mainly patient data, dossiers and stuff like this
<nyuszika7h> cdavis: What do you mean?
<thrillERboy> my ubuntu files are inside (hd0,msdos3)
<aetas> thrillERboy, you would hop into the rescue cd at that point, yeah
<MrNthDegree> who needs to encrypt the whole disk?
<Oxymoron> W4RH4WK: Aha I see :) Well if anyone even would like the information they could hack your computer anyway :P
<nyuszika7h> If you use `ls -a', or you have `ls' aliased to `ls -a', it's possible that it always shows hidden files.
<W4RH4WK> Oxymoron, yes of course, i am aware of this fact. But that's another topic...
<wols> arkanabar: ubuntu can do this too
<cdavis> nyuszika7h: Within ~/.local/share/Trash/files I could see there were about 30 files listed. However, when opening the trash can the spinner spun for about 3 minutes and eventually dispalyed nothing at all
<Oxymoron> Anyone able to help meout with my HDMI output problem?
<W4RH4WK> Oxymoron, i am afraid of losing my laptop, somebody finds it and starts to blackmail me
<thrillERboy> aetas: unknown command: fsck
<Oxymoron> W4RH4WK: In other words, I dont see any reason for encrypt it. And if you must, encrypt USB stick or something, and work on only that ;)
<wols> thrillERboy: "sudo"
<Oxymoron> W4RH4WK: Why would anyone bother to blackmail a private person? :P
<DamnSoGooD> how can i install a downloaded app?
<bazhang> !ot | Oxymoron
<ubottu> Oxymoron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aetas> thrillERboy, where are you at this point?
<wols> DamnSoGooD: depends on the format it come sin
<arkanabar> @all, encryption is required of anyone storing confidential data, eg medical professionals, lawyers, therapists.  @wols, ubuntu encrypts /home.  fedora and mandriva encrypt EVERYTHING.
<Oxymoron> bazhang: Yeah I guess I go off topic :P
<W4RH4WK> Oxymoron, well, why not, cash is always a good approach
<samet> hi, i use ubuntu desktop edititon, but my system be laptop edition after update, how to back desktop edition
<thrillERboy> I'm in grub> prompt aetas
<dr_willis> DamnSoGooD: what app. and filename
<DamnSoGooD> it is a tar.gz format, it is network manager i will install in a lxde ubuntu
<wols> arkanabar: read what I wrote. and google "ubuntu LUKS pre-boot"
<aetas> thrillERboy, ok, one sec
<bazhang> samet, choose classic
<jatt> you encrypt home but what if your private key gets lost?
<wols> DamnSoGooD: don't
<thrillERboy> wols: sudo only matters If i'm inside the OS. I hope
<bazhang> DamnSoGooD, get from the repos
<Oxymoron> W4RH4WK: I am not going further in this topic. But I just say, dont be so paranoid. You could even be dead by a meteorite tomorrow xD
<bazhang> !classic | samet
<ubottu> samet: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<wols> thrillERboy:  < thrillERboy> aetas: unknown command: fsck
<Galaxor> Banshee just became unresponsive.  I killed it.  Now there's a defunct Banshee process.  When I try to start a new one, it just hangs there.  No output on the console, no windows open.
<DamnSoGooD> my lappy has no connection, thats why i will install network manager offline
<thrillERboy> wols: I'm in grub prompt wols sudo won't help. I'm in nobody's land :(
<aetas> thrillERboy, can you try the instructions here? http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<Galaxor> I ran it with --debug and I got this:  [1 Debug 10:26:43.082] Bus.Session.RequestName ('org.bansheeproject.Banshee') replied with InQueue
<arkanabar> DamnSoGooD, did you download a .tar or a .deb file?
<W4RH4WK> Oxymoron, i think you are right and i am just to paranoid... i will install encrypted LVM anyway... at least it doesn't cost me anything
<samet> thanks
<aetas> thrillERboy, or do "ls -l" from there
<wols> thrillERboy: "ls"
<Oxymoron> W4RH4WK: Truecrypt ;)
<DamnSoGooD> a tar.gz
<W4RH4WK> Oxymoron, can i use truecrypt for a system partion or do i have to create a single encrypted partiton / container on my fs
<jnsl_> Hey guys! I'm trying to mount a folder with sshfs, it works if i don't use sudo (if i use sudo i don't have permissions for the dir i'm trying to mount), however i would like to mount the dir in /media/ and for this i need sudo! argh
<wols> W4RH4WK: no you cannot. you can use LUKS for it tho
<aetas> jnsl_, so change the permissions or add that user to the group for that directory
<W4RH4WK> wols, ok, ty... i think i once read about LUKS in a gentoo manual or so..
<aetas> jnsl_, or mount it somewhere that user has access and link it into media
<wols> jnsl_: show us the command and output for the time when you try it with sudo, cause this doesn't sound right
<thrillERboy> ls -l shows partitions and its info aetas
<jnsl_> okay 1sec
<aetas> thrillERboy, ok, try the few lines on that website.  I think that will fix it
<W4RH4WK> jnsl_, adding a line to fstab allows you to mount / unmount as normal user
<aetas> wols, I wonder if hes trying to mount it without providing the ssh user and since hes sudoing to root, it tries to log him in as root
<jnsl_> "sshfs jn@myserver:/var/www /media/myserver" this give me "read: Connection reset by peer"
<aetas> ...how did you jump from that to permissions problems?
<faLUCE> is there a text editor which I can control through scripts? for example: I can implement a script that writes "foo" in the text editor, or that moves the cursor
<jnsl_> err with sudo that one
<W4RH4WK> jnsl_, this would be my line in fstab> sshfs#w4rh4wk@xray:/    /mnt/xray   fuse    rw,noauto,user,noexec,sync,reconnect,fsname=sshfs#w4rh4wk@xray:/    0   0
<jnsl_> if i dont use sudo and mount in my home folder it works
<wols> jnsl_: you didn't use sudo above either
<wols> and a connection reset by peer has NOTHING to do what user runs it locally
<jnsl_> wols wopps that was a spelling mistake, sorry, that was with sudo
<Deesl> anyway
<Deesl> now for the next laptop
<jnsl_> i will try fstab it
<aetas> that won't help right now
<thrillERboy> what is the latest kernal version for ubuntu I updated 2 days ago. end its with .10 and starts with 2.6
<[tla]> faLUCE: emacs commands are written in a lisp style language that you can extend / reuse as much as you like.  may be overkill for what you want though.
<Lasers> faLUCE: vim?
<CloudAche84> I have 3.0. something or other
<Lasers> faLUCE: I mentioned autokey. Don't know if you got it.
<aetas> jnsl_, I think its probably the ssh key problem
<thrillERboy> or many be starts with 2.8 I'm not sure, but, I'm sure it end with .10
<grendal_prime> anyone here use nagios?
<aetas> jnsl_, can you try and sudo ssh (not sshfs) into that server with the same line and tell me what it does?
<jpds> grendal_prime: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask.
<faLUCE> Lasers: autokey was for another question
<grendal_prime> we got this guy that is continually dinking around with various monitoring apps.
<grendal_prime> ok thanks
<wols> thrillERboy: packages.ubuntu.com knows
<jnsl_> aetas permission denied public key
<dr_willis> sudo ssh? im not sure that will work
<shomon> how do I get apache to automatically load index.htm files when it gets to directories without an index.html?
<jnsl_> so sudo dosent have the same key as my user
<aetas> jnsl_, bingo, there you go.  you have public key security setup but root doesn't have the public key that you gave your user
<aetas> fix that problem and it should work fine
<Lasers> faLUCE: Was autokey what you were looking for?
<aetas> it should be in your ~/.ssh/known_hosts  you can just copy it from that user
<jnsl_> ok, i ask dumb now but is it ok to give sudo my ssh keys?
<aetas> what do you mean?
<aetas> it just puts them in root's known_hosts files and is probably more secure than having them in your user actually
<jnsl_> okay i will try that, thanks :)
<aetas> np :)
<BluebirdShao> somebody can tell me how to smooth my display font.
<tsimpson> shomon: it should be load index.htm if it can't index.html (and some other extensions)
<shomon> I thought that too
<BluebirdShao> how to configure the font in linux.
<shomon> it loads the directory listing
<tsimpson> shomon: do you have the "dir" module enabled?
<shomon> no idea.. will check...
<tsimpson> shomon: you should have /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.load if you do
<BluebirdShao> somebody?
<elijah> Would it be bad to use the dd command with a block size of 64m ???
<shomon> thanks tsimpson will check
<elijah> dd is just so slow with the default bs=512
<dr_willis> elijah: once you get over 4mb i think you see no gain and may loose speed
<dr_willis> i thought default was 1k
<elijah> I am getting 9MBps with dd running at bs=512, both drives are on esata and can handle way more than that.
<dr_willis> bs=2048 is about all i use
<jaaaaaaaaaaack> hi people, i have a question.Am i banana?
<aetas> lol
<elijah> dr_willis: Do you know what badwidth you get when you use bs=2048?
<dr_willis> there is a point od dim inishing returns with b==
<Titanoboa4> hi
<p33> ./configure && make of ffgtk gives error: "no capi20 found". How to solve this ??
<dr_willis> elijah: im always using it for usb. so thats my bottleneck i imagine
<elijah> dr_willis: Is it bad or less accurate to use a larger block size?
<E3D3> How can I make archives when right-clicking in/on a directory with Dolpin ?
<wols> p33: is there any capi library in ubuntu?
<aetas> p33, don't you think you should start with "apt-cache search capi20" ?
<dr_willis> elijah: i recall over 4mb is pointless. from my research ages ago
<aetas> dr_willis, I imagine it would depend on the system you run it on
<aetas> ewww browser IRC
<elijah> dr_willis: Hmm, using bs=16m bumped it to 16MBps but bumping it to bs=32m still keeps it at 16 MBps
<elijah> dd is just slow on this machine, something has to be a bottleneck
<p33> wols, aetas, downloaded libcapi from here: http://tabos.org/ffgtk/download.php
<p33> and compiled into ffgtk/libcapi/
<aetas> p33, its in apt...why?
<wols> p33: that's now what you were asked or told to do
<BluebirdShao> is there anyone here who experts linux font. I wanna configure it.
<aetas> use your package manager first or you're going to likely screw your system up if you install something you shouldn't have
<dr_willis> BluebirdShao:  clarify the problem/question
<p33> aetas: because it's written here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/ffgtk/Kompilieren
<NoReGreT> i'm having trouble with suspending the system, it just freezes with a black screen, so i read somehwere to use "acpitool", that worked by suspending, but waking up is failing with the same black screen, any solutions? i'm on HP DV6 with dual GPUs [Lucid]
<BluebirdShao> dr_willis: how to install a new font in linux and then is there need to configure it.
<p33> can't I just bind the ffgtk/libokapi into ffgtk?? cause for sudo, I ll have to wait ...
<aetas> p33, be careful with instructions on websites that don't contain dates, but ok
<Sterile> When I try to install Empathy, I get "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" and a  list of packages... how to I fix that??
<p33> date: 13. Juli 2011 um 13:16 Uhr
<mang0> Have any of you guys used ableton live with ubuntu 11.04?
<aetas> do you not have root access to this system?
<p33> not right now
<p33> ...
<p33> in some hours yes, but would like to install it now
<dr_willis> BluebirdShao: i just copy mine to .fonts dir for my user
<dr_willis> 1fonts
<Titanoboa4> im trying to install ubuntu for the first time and at like 70% a popup says "Bootloader install failed. Sorry, an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location." Then my options are to 1.choose a different device to install the bootloader on. 2.continue without a bootloader. 3. cancel the installation. obviously i want the first option but idk how.
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<aetas> give it a try then but understand it may complicate things down the road....atleast you probably don't have permission to any directories it might hurt though
<dr_willis> brb. lunch
<wols> p33: "bind"?
<aetas> it likely won't break anything in the least
<wols> p33: what does your configure log say?
<aetas> I think he means link but you can't never tell
<wols> aetas: btw, he cannot use the libcapi20 in ubuntu
<p33> wols: "No package 'capi20' found. Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<p33> installed software in a non-standard prefix."
<aetas> you mean the one in the package manager or the one from that site?
<wols> p33: that's not what is in the log is (or at least there is a lot more)
<p33> on the site
<wols> aetas: he cannot use libcapi20 from the repos
<Titanoboa4> anyone know?
<aetas> interesting....just looked
<BluebirdShao> dr_willis: in my home dir, i just found .fontconfig, may be it is.
<wols> p33: I'd suggest you go to ircnet in channel #fritzbox but your choice
<dr_willis> BluebirdShao:  make a .fonts
<phper_> good evening
<phper_> many thanks
<phper_> bye
<aetas> wols, whats the problem with libcapi20-3?
<BluebirdShao> dr_willis: well, i will take a try.
<p33> wols: http://pastebin.de/17861
<p33> wols: #fritzbox is empty
<dr_willis> mkdir .fonts    cp foo.ttf .fonts
<wols> aetas: this is for a special german router not for some usual linux software using capi
<aetas> p33, yeah its trying to run capi20 command and doesnt find it so it shows that
<wols> p33: no it's not. I said ircnet
<antivirtel> hello! I want to backup my mails to a CD. I've used Thunderbird. What is the best format of e-mails to bacup that to a CD?
<aetas> wols, can you read german?
<wols> aetas: I am german
<Titanoboa4> hi.  im trying to install ubuntu for the first time and at like 70% a popup says "Bootloader install failed. Sorry, an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location." Then my options are to 1.choose a different device to install the bootloader on. 2.continue without a bootloader. 3. cancel the installation. obviously i want the first option but idk how. any ideas?
<aetas> wols, so yes? ;)
<wols> aetas: and I have the same router
<aetas> haha
<TBotNik> Thanks to all who helped me recover my internet last night!
<wols> aetas: same family, but that small difference isn't relevant
<shomon> oh so you're the guy who took my internet!
<Titanoboa4> or at least direct me to a good site for help
<aetas> Titanoboa4, can you give us an overview of how you're installing?  What hard drive, if you have other OSes installed, etc?
<Titanoboa4> sure
<Titanoboa4> might take a min, typing on phone
<aetas> wols, yeah Im working off a general knowledge, I couldn't read anythign on there unless I fed it through google translate
<aetas> oh jeez
<BluebirdShao> dr_willis: thanks, man.
<gribouille> hi
<wols> Titanoboa4: no internet access via live CD?
<aetas> probably can't fix it while he talks to us
<Titanoboa4> what do you mean?
<aetas> Titanoboa4, as in boot an Ubuntu live cd and use IRC on that
<wols> Titanoboa4: you have a ubuntu live cd. is there no network access with that?
<gribouille> how can I know whether my system uses the proprietary drivers for my graphics card ?
<Lasers> Psydoll: synaptic is GUI front-end.  aptitude is CLI front-end. So basically, aptitude (or apt-get) is a CLI version of synaptic.
<wols> gribouille: glxinfo|less
<arkanabar> Titanoboa4, if you're installing from an Ubuntu live environment, some menu somewhere should include a web browser and a chat program -- most likely Epiphany.
<mystiqueba> hey guys, is there a ubuntu alternative to itunes?
<gribouille> wols, glxinfo gives the following error : X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<mystiqueba> I have banshee but it doesn't come with already configured radio stations
<wols> gribouille: then Xorg.0.log shows the driver name
<Titanoboa4> i have no idea. i somehow managed to open control center, whatever that is
<aetas> mystiqueba, apt-cache search shows rhythmbox, tried it?
<wols> Titanoboa4: what is your normal internet connection (aside from your current mobile)?
<Titanoboa4> 100mbit/s if thats what you mean
<mystiqueba> aetas: does it come with music or do I have to search for them?
<antivirtel> I want to backup my mails to a CD. I've used Thunderbird. What is the best format of e-mails to bacup that to a CD?
<arkanabar> Titanoboa4, that's a configuration utility.  I'm fairly well lost in Ubuntu since they went to Unity, and use lubuntu, myself.
<aetas> mystiqueba, you want something linked to something like the iTunes music store?
<wols> Titanoboa4: I more mean how you connect your PC you install ubuntu on to the internet
<kongo_86> question guys... how can i check the logs in my system... well more like what logs should i look at...
<ciss> hi, i'm running into some serious issues with grub on ubuntu server lts 10.04.2. system hangs shortly after boot, no messages, no log entries. keyboard input gets drawn, though. if i rename /boot/grub/grub.cfg, i can at least get to the grub console.
<kongo_86> my laptop ubuntu 10.04 x64 keeps freezing
<mystiqueba> aetas:  yes.  or a system where I don't have to go looking for radio stations or places that already stream songs
<kongo_86> completely locks up and i have to hard shutoff
<wols> Titanoboa4: trying to determine if you can use the live CD to access the internet since you seem unable to know that yourself
<ciss> how can i debug this further?
<Titanoboa4> oh. burned a cd (ubuntu 11.04) from another computer and booted that
<arkanabar> kongo_86, can you describe what you're doing when your laptop freezes?
<wols> Titanoboa4: have a nice day
<gribouille> wols, the log file says : "NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.06  Mon Sep 13 06:37:13 PDT 2010" and "NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs". is it ok?
<Titanoboa4> wols: :o ?
<wcchandler_work> After 1 week of solid use of Unity in my work environment...  I like it. :)  I'm definitely more efficient.
<Titanoboa4> sorry for being so slow....
<kongo_86> arkanabar: well this time i was running vmware workstation.. running BT5.. i have and i5 with 6GB RAM
<wols> gribouille: so you are trying to use nvidia but messed it up somehow. "nvidia" is the proprietary driver
<dualbootah> jello?
<dualbootah> i installed wow but i cant find it
<hichamat> I wonder if I can extract .zip file with gzip ?
<gribouille> wols, why is it messed ?
<dualbootah> where is the c:\programfiles folder in ubuntu
<wols> gribouille: cause glxinfo doesn't work
<arkanabar> kongo_86, next time, see if ctrl-alt-f1 will bring you to a console login.  if so, sudo init 6 will reboot you.
<wols> dualbootah: does not exist
<aetas> mystiqueba, may not be a perfect solution but have you tried iTunes under wine?
<th0r> dualbootah: if you are running it in wine, then c drive is in ~/.wine
<dualbootah> ok
<dualbootah> wheres that tho
<Titanoboa4> wols: if i continue without bootloader will i be able to access internet(thus irc) and add bootloader later?
<wols> !fhs | dualbootah
<ubottu> dualbootah: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<gribouille> wols, I didn't do anything special. ubuntu messed it up by itself
<dualbootah> wheres the ~/.wine
<arkanabar> dualbootah, you have to enable show hidden files in your file manager.
<heli> hi does anyone know how to runas in uuntu?
<dualbootah> ooh ok
<heli> sudo  runs as root
<dualbootah> i cant find the show hidden files tho
<wols> Titanoboa4: we cannot know. you will be able to boot from live cd and install the bootloader. but if you can use internet from that depends on how you access the internet
<aetas> mystiqueba, yeah it looks like ryhthmbox has a store attached to it
<arkanabar> dualbootah, then it is in /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<heli> but if I want run program as  other user
<kongo_86> arkanabar: i tried it all the way tru f12
<Pici> heli: sudo -u otherusername
<kongo_86> its just completely locks up
<dualbootah> the .wine is hidden
<wols> heli: sudo can run as any other user too
<dualbootah> i need to unhdie it but idk how
<TBotNik> antivirtel: Haven't done that, use migration assistant for backup and sync, but think there is a backkup and/or export add-in, so check there.
<Titanoboa4> wols: well yeah i can access internet
<wols> dualbootah: you can't. and you don't need to either
<arkanabar> kongo_86, yeah, obviously it does.  I'm gonna guess you can't even change your capslock setting.
<gribouille> wols, how can I solve the problem?
<gilrez> hello everyone!
<dualbootah> wols its not there it must be hidden
<mystiqueba> aetas:  ok, I'll install it now and see
<lostcowboy> Hello, I have this problem in 10.04 where on the login screen/gdm when switching users or from a fresh start/restart has half the screen as black with a magnified mouse of a sorts, and also, it accepts my password and authenticates, yet throws me back to the login after doing so about 3 times before finally letting me into my desktop. What gives?
<kongo_86> arkanabar: ding ding NOPE!
<fabianhjr> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an external 3TB drive. It fails at the end telling me it cannot install GRUB. After searching it has to do with the WD Advanced Format that is lying about being 512 sectors instead of 4K. Also during the installation it only shows me 1/8 of the capacity that is really there while Disk Utility shows me the "real" capacity.(11.04-Natty)
<arkanabar> dualbootah, you will just have to go through every menu in your file manager.  I could tell you if it was PCManFM, but you're probably using nautilus
<wols> Titanoboa4: then connect to the itnernet now instead from your phone and pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<wdp> aetas, ok. i know now whats causing it.
<dualbootah> oh i got it!
<wols> Titanoboa4: rather, sudo fdisk -l
<dualbootah> i just had to hit control h
<aetas> Titanoboa4, it sounds like the install failed so you will likely need your LiveCD in there every boot basically
<wols> wdp: what?
<aetas> wdp, yay, what?
<kongo_86> arkanabar: so are they any logs i can look at?
<kongo_86> see what cause it
<heli> ok ut when i use sudo -u username progam then i dont see gui
<arkanabar> kongo_86, you've gone well past the limits of my knowledge.
<wols> gribouille: dpkg -l |grep nvidia for a start
<Titanoboa4> wols: well im inthe middle of the installation, how am i supposed to connect?
 * arkanabar doesn't fool around with virtual machines.
<heli> anyone know this?
<dualbootah> you supposed to add some sort of opengl line to the wow config.wtf file for it to work on ubuntu graphics?
<kongo_86> arkanabar: no prob!! thanks for your hlep
<dualbootah> does anyone know what line it is
<thrillERboy> aetas: I can't find my linux kernal? where can I find it?
<aetas> wols, Im not sure hes actually on a live cd, this may be an actual install CD
<arkanabar> dualbootah, go to http://ofwineandwarcraft.blogspot.com
<wols> dualbootah: wow needs a commandline switch for opengl IIRC
<wdp> aetas, i'm used to play fast paced ego shooters, so i'm having gaming-mouses from razer here. I changed the mouse polling rate to 1000hz (which is quite fine on my other box) and it causes 50% xorg cpu usage and 17% nautilus usage in ubuntu.. that made me think "wtf". However, on the back of my mouse is a switch for 1000hz and one for 125hz. i just put that switch to 125hz and all is fine. maximal cpu usage at xorg droped down to 8%
<arkanabar> dualbootah, also, search "Linux" and "Wine" at wowhead and wowwik
<wols> Titanoboa4: finish the install and come back with the live cd. we can then (hopefully) fix your bootloader
<Titanoboa4> okay
<Titanoboa4> will do
<aetas> thrillERboy, ls /boot
<wdp> aetas, and im still able to set the hz value in linux manually. No idea whether the mouse uses it, tho.
<gribouille> wols, the installed packages are: nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-common, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings
<dualbootah> i found a perfect link
<dualbootah> ty
<wdp> aetas, wols so basically.. even if it sounds totally weird, it was the mouse/usb's fault.
<arkanabar> dualbootah, one more thing, check out WoW in appdb.winehq.org
<wols> gribouille: what does Xorg.0.log say?
<aetas> wdp, thats what I was thinking.  only reason I ran into this is because I have one too and I've had to change the windows polling rate for other mice in the past
<wdp> thats quite weird, isn't it :>
<thrillERboy> aetas: ls /boot returns a empty line :(
<Titanoboa4> *arnold voice* i'll be back
<wols> wdp: no. it's the usb/mouse driver's fault imho
<aetas> you should be able to change the usb polling rate from the computer and override the mouse's though
<aetas> thrillERboy, well thats a good sign
<aetas> thrillERboy, hrm
<wdp> yup did that. seems to work, and cpu usage is still at 5% when moving. So i guess theres something wrong with the driver or the mouse.
<aetas> thrillERboy, can you run fdisk from within there?
<Rotham> d/j #mises
<gribouille> wols, a lot: it is 286 lines long
<wdp> so well, next time someone comes with similar issues, ask em which  mouse they use heh.
<wols> !tell gribouille about paste
<ubottu> gribouille, please see my private message
<yy> I have a question.. What can I do to restore deleted files on ext3 partition? I know the file name (nohup.out) and some of its content
<thrillERboy> unknown command: fdisk
<aetas> it can happen on any mice if they change the mouse poll rate, you can do it on normal mice too
<wdp> just difficult to realize that. you're looking for a problem with xorg (your GRAPHICAL stuff) and it turns out it was the mouse.
<thrillERboy> aetas: unknown command fdisk :(
<gilrez> I was wounding if anyone would be able to help me or point me in the right direction! I installed XAMPP and mysql will not start. Need help!
<wdp> however guys. Thanks a lot for your help. :)
<aetas> thrillERboy, hold on a sec
<thrillERboy> :)
<aetas> wdp, np, glad you're fixed
<wols> gilrez: installing xampp was your first mistake. remove ALL of it. install apache, php5 and mysql from ubuntu repos
<aetas> thrillERboy, what about "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<__kazador__> hola buenos dias
<jaime_> hola
<jaime_> muy buenas tardes
<kongo_86> anyone else that can help
<szal> !es | __kazador__, jaime_
<ubottu> __kazador__, jaime_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mystiqueba> aetas: thanks for the recommendation.  Apparently, ryhtmbox was already installed - it just has way too few radio stations or free music... :(
<gilrez> Thanks Wols I do that!
<__kazador__> alguien usa LUBUNTU 11.04
<thrillERboy> aetas: unknown command find
<__kazador__> ok
<aetas> mystiqueba, you can try iTunes under wine if you want, I run some applications under it successfully
<kantor> Hello I have an ftp server (vsftpd) And I want to share two directories from two separate paths. I tried to do this with symbolic links but is not working. Is there any possibility to share directories from separate sources, paths?
<jaime_> sorry
<gribouille> wols, you can see the contents of Xorg.0.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/650034/
<aetas> thrillERboy, this is within the grub menu right?
<wols> kantor: hard link?
<kantor> wols, I wanted to create hard links, but the ln command tells me that hard links are not possible for directories
<wols> gribouille: line 141 ff. you are missing nvidia's libglx
<moesian> his is it possible to remove the password prompt for a specific user? I want to remove the prompt for the postgres user
<mystiqueba> cool
<aetas> thrillERboy, actually do "ls -l /"
<gribouille> wols, what package should I install?
<wols> kantor: check vsftpd config file if you can enable symlinks. tho they have been security holes in the past for ftp. do you REALLY need a ftp server? if so, what for?
<jaime_> kantor hard links is posible, do you try make hard links in other filesystem ?
<mystiqueba> aetas:  thanks again.  I'll try to install wine then
<wols> gribouille: dpkg -l |grep nvidia  please pastebin the output this time
<thrillERboy> aetas: "1270 wubildr.cfg" this is the only line that gets returned
<gribouille> wols, ok
<kantor> jaime_, wols I found a solution, bind mounts
<engrxyz> anyone here for a hint on how to have a colored shell on ubuntu?
<gribouille> wols, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/650038/
<kantor> jaime_, this is the ln output if I try to make hard links to directories: ln: `/media/mydir/': hard link not allowed for directory
<aetas> thrillERboy, Im wondering if your wubi files have gotton trashed
<aetas> thrillERboy, can you replace those files in your win7 install?
<thrillERboy> yes aetas I have access to those files from windows
<thrillERboy> Hey anybody running ubuntu under wine? If so please check your ubuntu install directory, and tell what is inside "install" directory,
<Daino> cè qualcuno per una info?
<thrillERboy> aetas: inside my ubuntu/install/ directory I have only one huge file. .fuse_hidden0000000400000001
<Pici> !it | Daino
<ubottu> Daino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Daino> ok sorry
<thrillERboy> aetas: I guess ubuntu files got locked during bad shutdown somehow
<aetas> thrillERboy, meaning your drive is gone?
<aetas> thrillERboy, you still have your image right?
<thrillERboy> I only have that one file.
<aetas> thrillERboy, what about in just ubuntu dir?
<thrillERboy> aetas: It should have all files inside it I guess
<aetas> thrillERboy, no it installs it into an image file
<gribouille> wols, do you see anything?
<aetas> thrillERboy, can you grab the working_wubildr files from this thread?  try those but backup your current ones too
<wols> gribouille: basically nvidia-current is installed and your glx module should be there fine. maybe reinstall it, apart from that I dunno
<aetas> thrillERboy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400608
<thrillERboy> aetas: Inside ubuntu dir there are install/ Ubuntu.ico unistall-wubi.exe and winboot/
<jaime_> kantor, it's true, but you can to try with this options: -d, -F, --directory
<jaime_> kantor, it's true, but you can to try with this options: -d, -F, --directory
<aetas> thrillERboy, hrm
<jaime_> sorry i'm repeat
<gribouille> wols, can all the nvidia drivers be installed with apt-get?
<szal> gribouille: all supported versions, yes
<aetas> thrillERboy, is that fuse_hidden file the size of a CD or DVD?
<aetas> all quiet on the #ubuntu front
<gribouille> wols, I reinstalled nvidia-current, but there are errors
<szal> gribouille: what errors?
<thrillERboy> yes aetas its 685MB
<__kazador__> hey
<__kazador__> alguien habla SPANISH
<Pici> !es | __kazador__
<ubottu> __kazador__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<szal> __kazador__: not here
<gribouille> szal, update-alternatives: avertissement: création de /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 abandonnée car le fichier associé /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 (du groupe de liens gl_conf) n'existe pas.
<gribouille> /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/ is empty
<aetas> thrillERboy, Im really sorry man but if you can't find your image which I hear should be in C:\ubuntu\disks then I think you're at a standstill.  I would try a Windows NTFS restore program to see if it can locate your disk files and restore them
<wols> gribouille: LANG=C <apt-get command to reinstall nvidia drivers>   that will give us english error messages
<szal> gribouille: then you clearly did something wrong
<szal> gribouille: e.g. not running w/ privileges (though that should've aborted earlier in the process)
<gribouille> szal, I just removed the package and reinstalled it
<thrillERboy> Okey aetas Thanks, So my disk image should be inside C:\ubuntu\disks right?
<wols> gribouille: have you ever had drivers from nvidia.com installed?
<gribouille> wols, I don't think so. why?
<szal> gribouille: btw, what card are we talking about?
<aetas> thrillERboy, yeah...your best bet is to try the NTFS restore which I have gotten to successfully restore files before, especially if its not been that long since it went missing.  after that do a chkdsk on that drive as well
<gribouille> szal, nVidia Corporation G84 [Quadro FX 370]
<Olotila> WHere can I find audio or video tutorials for ubuntu?
<xangua> Olotila: youtube¿
<Olotila> so that I can listen to them for example in car?
<thrillERboy> Thanks a ton aetas. You're super helpful. I already have a few filerecovery programs on my desktop, will also try NTFS Restore. Thanks a ton. I can't thank you enough :)
<aetas> thrillERboy, I wish I had a better answer for you but usually a bad restart doesn't do that much harm these days so I think a restoration will be successful atleast.  If it restores but doesn't boot, you can atleast pull the files out of it
<Olotila> going through youtube atm, but any other sites/sources`?
<thrillERboy> aetas: you means windows system restore?
<aetas> thrillERboy, NTFS restore that image, then you can probably mount/open it with something and get your files even if it won't boot
<chriswr> anyone know if adobe flash is in the repos?
<szal> !flash | chriswr
<szal> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<gribouille> wols, you can see the installation of nvidia-current in english here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650055/
<Biaxs76> buona sera a tutti voi
<szal> !flash
<thrillERboy> Okey going to try it. I'm browsing from cafe and have my laptop with me. Now I have to move. Thanks a ton. aetas bye bye :)
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Biaxs76> buona sera
<szal> chriswr: see here
<aetas> thrillERboy, np, best of luck
<szal> !it | Biaxs76
<ubottu> Biaxs76: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chriswr> szal, thnx
<Biaxs76> #sesso
<Biaxs76> ciao qualcuno parla italiano
<wols> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<szal> Biaxs76: clean your glasses & go to #ubuntu-it
<Biaxs76> god bay
<chriswr> k should i use .tar.gz , .rpm , or apt?
<wols> chriswr: for what?
<chriswr> wols,  to install adobe
<szal> chriswr: did you actually read the link ubottu gave you?
<chriswr> szal, it wouldnt pop up for me , ill try again though if theres an ezier way
<gribouille> wols, did you see the messages ?
<szal> chriswr: what wouldn't pop up?
<gbear14275> Hello, I'm trying to get usb tethering working with an android phone and have been having problems.  Has anyone possibly got this working?  The phone shows a wired connection labeled HTC android phone but it is greyed out.  I'm on 11.04 and an htc sensation 4g
<gbear14275> I already checked in android and they recommended asking here
<wols> gribouille: you run ubuntu 10.10, right?
<geekbri> My crontab seems to have just stopped working,  Valid entries just seem to not run at all.  Also if i try to use */1 * * * * it says bad minute in the logs... very odd.
<aetas> gbear14275, so you're trying to let your ubuntu use your phone's internet?
<gribouille> wols, yes
<wols> gribouille: cant really see why it errors. maybe google the erroring lines from your Xorg.0.log, dunno
<hoshi> anyone know what apt-get and deb packages are for arch and gentoo and openSUSE are?
<gribouille> wols, and the warnings displayed by apt-get ?
<gimpy1382> How would I get my extra mouse buttons to work like keyboard shortcuts?
<hoshi> I know fedora and redhat uses rpm
<wols> gribouille: warnings. not relevant to your problem. they're about HDTV acceleration, not 3D support
<szal> hoshi: we don't support neither Arch nor Gentoo nor openSUSE nor Fedora nor Red Hat..  you can try asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<gbear14275> aetas: yes.  through USB.  Wireless tethering is working but I'd like to see if I can get the USB tethering workin
<gribouille> wols, ok
<szal> hoshi: or you could browse DistroWatch & get a clue
<xangua> hoshi: or in the respective distro's channel
<elzoog> Hey guys.   I can't install this game that I bought through the ubuntu store
<aetas> gbear14275, one sec, looking at it
<gbear14275> thank you aetas
<aetas> gbear14275, your phone is rooted?
<szal> elzoog: define 'can't install'; define 'this game'; state *buntu version and package format
<gbear14275> aetas: no I'm sorry not yet.  Sensation 4g is an HTC one that is relatively new... no root yet
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: which version of android?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: 2.3.3
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: i believe there is a 3g tethering app available
<aetas> he wants usb
<elzoog> szal, "can't install" means that if I try to install it, the progress bar will go back and forth while occasionally bringing up an "updating cache" progress bar.   This will continue for a long time until an error occurs.
<aetas> it doesnt help that he doesnt even know what game this is
<szal> elzoog: define 'an error'
<elzoog> szal  The name of the game is Braid
<gbear14275> aetas: game?
<aetas> gbear14275, someone else
<wols> elzoog: appdb.winehq.org
<szal> !away > LittleFool`off
<ubottu> LittleFool`off, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/08/28/tethering-an-android-phone-to-ubuntu-without-jailbreaking-or-installing-applications
<xangua> wols: software centre game
<szal> wols: how can you be sure that it needs Wine to run?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: uif it's not that smooth: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Tether-an-Android-Phone-Using-Proxoid
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | szal
<ubottu> szal: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. for some reason my repositories are not correctly authenicated anymore..  it always says "Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<howlymowly> You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that
<howlymowly> this is what you want to do.
<howlymowly> "  That message started just recently and because of it I also can not use the ubuntu software-center anymore
<FloodBot1> howlymowly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elzoog> Okay, now it did something different.   Now it began a download progress bar.   Rather than babysit it, I decided to chat here.   After going back to the Ubuntu Software Center it is now not doing anything while the "install" button is on.
<howlymowly> sorry FloodBot1 :)  I did not intent to ...
<aetas> gbear14275, what android version is this?
<szal> ActionParsnip: does the Ubuntu Store (whatever that is..) sell Windows games?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: have looked at that don't have a "Mobile network sharing" option
<gbear14275> aetas: 2.3.3
<wols> szal: cause it was originally a Xbox, then Windows and PS3 game. didn't know it was ported since then
<wols> elzoog: install it via apt-get not software center
<wols> elzoog: and then show us the full output of your apt-get run
<ActionParsnip> szal: dont believe so, although so some games do run natively, Warzone2100 used to be a windows game and has been ported :)
<elzoog> wols What's the command to install it via apt-get?
<szal> wols: apt-get doesn't install local pkgs, iirc
<Zorgs> Hi all
<wols> elzoog: then use dpkg -i to install it
<xangua> ........
<gbear14275> aetas: ActionParsnip:  ifconfig doesn't list auto usb0 although it is listed under the edit connections option in the networking indicator... how do I look at that with command line?
<szal> elzoog: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/your/packagename.deb
<wols> gbear14275: ifconfig -a
<szal> elzoog: then pastebin EVERYTHING, including the command you entered
<gbear14275> wols: thank you
<gbear14275> wols: would ifup usb0 work?
<Zorgs> Can Ubuntu 11.04 run a 64-bit system
<Zorgs> ?
<xangua> Zorgs: yes
<ThinkT510> Zorgs: yes, there is 64 bit version available
<edbian> Zorgs: yes
<ActionParsnip> Zorgs: do you mean a VIRTUAL system?
<elzoog> I don't have aa .deb to install
<ActionParsnip> Zorgs: or do you mean "is there a 64bit version of 11.04"?
<mystiqueba> hey guys, what does an @ at the end of a filename mean?
<ikonia> mystiqueba: nothing
<Zorgs> No, I mean replace my Win7 with ubuntu
<wols> gbear14275: only if it's configured via /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Zorgs: yes you can do that, there is a 64bit version of Ubuntu
<mystiqueba> ok what about * at the end of a name?
<ikonia> mystiqueba: nothing
<mystiqueba> hmm...
<elzoog> Ok, now it gives me the following error   "Failed to fetch https://elzoog:4sg93890Vxv4tqQWjTQj@private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/braid/ubuntu/pool/main/b/braid/braid_1.0.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb SSL connection timeout at 117938
<elzoog> "
<ThinkT510> mystiqueba: * means all files
<mystiqueba> ikonia, what's the difference between a blue colored file and a light green colored one
<edbian> Zorgs: yeah why not?
<wols> szal: didn't you say "local package"?
<mystiqueba> or what is the significance of the file colors?
<ikonia> mystiqueba: permissions
<gbear14275> wols: hmm... wonder if configuring it as a regular usb wired connection would work...  brb
<ThinkT510> mystiqueba: eg: /ect/* means all files under /etc/
<szal> wols: well, he didn't say that it was on a PPA
<ikonia> mystiqueba: or file type, eg: a directoy, a fiole
<ikonia> file
<ikonia> mystiqueba: different distributions use "dircolors" (that's what it's called) to represent different things
<szal> elzoog: 'sudo apt-get install braid' <- that should do
<Dori922> [16:43] <Dori922> hey dudes run into a snag, i've installed UEC on a machine without VT so im installing XEN using this guide [16:43] <Dori922> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Install%20from%20packages%20%28recommended%29 [16:44] <Dori922> im at step 2 now and it says "cd <src> #check out the 'xen/master' default branch #check out the latest xen/stable branch" [16:44] <Dori922> not seeing those files
<Dori922> :)
<aetas> gbear14275, it should just be a  standard usb wired connection
<szal> elzoog: and while you're at it, also pastebin 'lsb_release -a'
<Zorgs> How easy is it to transfer? seing as I use loads of windows programs atm
<ikonia> Dori922: you're going to be wasting your time without BT
<ikonia> VT
<gbear14275> anyone have any good usb wired connection howto's... googling but was just checking if anyone had any on hand
<Dori922> its test
<Dori922> company wont give me anything else
<ikonia> Dori922: it's not a valid test
<ActionParsnip> Zorgs: there are equivelants, some may run in wine
<aetas> gbear14275, just configure usb0 like you would eth0 in the interfaces file
<gbear14275> aetas: been a while... normally it just works
<gbear14275> brb
<Dori922> ikonia: im just learning it atm  so making do with what i have, i though XEM could be used as hypervisor instead of KVM without VT-x?
<aetas> gbear14275, should just be dhcp I'd imagine
<ikonia> Dori922: it can't be it won't be usable
<mystiqueba> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> Dori922: and the process of setting it up is totally different from a real world use senario
<Zorgs> I remember in ubuntu 10.** I spent about 1 hour to get World of Warcraft to work. Might I experience that again?
<ikonia> Zorgs: possible
<alex--> Who can help me with my server?
<dualbootah> can someone help me
<ThinkT510> !server | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<elzoog> Okay, apt-get seems to be working so far.   Taking a long time though and I don't want to babysit it.   Going to do something else while I wait
<dualbootah> right when i load up wow and get into the game and take a few steps i get wow.exe has encountered serious error
<dualbootah> right when i load up wow and get into the game and take a few steps i get wow.exe has encountered serious error
<alex--> ThinkT510: i meant mta server
<alex--> i got a problem
<Pici> !appdb | dualbootah
<ubottu> dualbootah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pici> !ask | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Zorgs: i'd ask in #winehq  there is a very detailed how to on the appdb for world of warcraft
<dualbootah> it is supported
<Zorgs> Oh well, will have to install side by side and check it out then atleast to begin with... Thanks for the help guys.
<alex--> -bash: ./mta-server: Permission denied
<dualbootah> right when i load up wow and get into the game and take a few steps i get wow.exe has encountered serious error
<ActionParsnip> alex--: it the file marked as executable?
<alex--> yes
<Dori922> ikonia:  so KVM has to be used no matter what? im new to Ubuntu server so learning commands and trying to follow the various guides
<st47> dualbootah: stop repeating yourself
<alex--> chmod +x mta-server
<elzoog> Is it okay if I ask if it's okay to ask a question?
<ActionParsnip> dualbootah: check the appdb, there is a very detailed how to, you may need wine 1.3
<Pici> dualbootah: That is not supported in this channel. Either look through the appdb yourself or ask in #winehq
<dualbootah> i think i have wine 1.3
<lesshaste> ubufox gives me an update when I do apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: if you have a question, just ask
<alex--> i did chmod =x again ActionParsnip , but now i get Segmentation fault
<ikonia> Dori922: ok 1.) kvm doesn't have to be used, but no-one will not be using it. 2.) if you're new to ubuntu starting with UEC is not a good idea/learning experience as it's quite complex
<dualbootah> to update wine do i do sudo apt-get wine
<lesshaste> I get dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn3_all.deb (--unpack):
<lesshaste>  trying to overwrite '/etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js', which is also in package xul-ext-ubufox 0:0.9-0ubuntu1~mfs~lucid1
<lesshaste> is this a known problem?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn3_all.deb
<lesshaste> sounds brutal :)
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> !info ubufox
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): transitional dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, that sounds a little dangerous to me
<alex--> ActionParsnip: i did chmod +x again, now i have segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: also log a bug to let people know there is a file conflict
<Dori922> ikonia: yeah i keep running into problems, mostly hardware mind you, but its my job, cant tell the boss that im not doing it :D
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: there is a file in 2 packages and the package system doesn't like that. The force command tells it not to care. You need to log a bug
<ActionParsnip> alex--: thats all I know
<ikonia> Dori922: not being rude, but the project you are doing it a total waste
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, ok.. thanks. It is surprising as I have a more or less vanilla lucid install
<gbear14275> wow... ok so I guess I didn't try enough and fell suspect to my assumptions
<lesshaste> thanks though
<alex--> ActionParsnip: how to mark it as executable?
<ActionParsnip> alex--: chmod +x file   also make sure your user is either the owner, or a in the group which has group ownership
<gbear14275> turns out when selecting the USB tethering option I have two choices.  Windows or Mac osx... I assumed and was choosing Mac OSX assuming it would be more closely matched... well... turns out it doesn't work (hence me asking)... but chose the windows option for kicks... and worked immidiately
<alex--> ActionParsnip: i did
<Dori922> ikonia: nah dude its awesome, i really appreciate you telling me this :D so your suggesting getting new hardware in to run the UEC with KVM instead of running UEC with XEN?
<alex--> now i get segmentation fault
<alex--> when i run it
<ActionParsnip> alex--: what is the app?
<alex--> mta-server
<gbear14275> so... there's my lesson learned.  aetas ActionParsnip thanks for your time sorry I kinda wasted it
<ikonia> Dori922: Xen is a dead in relation to now more advanced technologies such as kvm
<wols> Dori922: what is UEC?
<alex--> ActionParsnip: mta-server
<ikonia> wols: enterprise cloud
<wols> on a machine without VT? what server comes without VT?
<Dori922> wols: Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, its Ubuntu Server with Eucalyptus cloud features
<Pici> ActionParsnip: In the future, I don't think you should suggest using the tactic you just did to fix a dpkg issue.  Using --force-all can be dangerous.  Also, I don't even see those package versions in Lucid, so something weird is going on.
<ikonia> wols: running it on any sort of home kit without shared storage, interconnects etc etc is a pointless exercise
<wols> Pici: "can be"? it is dangerous, period
<night> #list
<night> help
<szal> !list | night
<ubottu> night: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dori922> wols: ikonia: we have and i7 cpu that was meant to have vt for the front end(node is just a random spare pc) but it doesnt support vt (using test commands tells me this) so blah
<ikonia> i7 cpu that dosn't support VT - I very much doubt that
<wols> Dori922: can you tell us what /proc/cpuinfo says what i7 it is?
<wols> ikonia: there is always BIOS tho
<ikonia> probably just disabled in the bios
<ikonia> wols: too slow ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: gotcha
<Dori922> wols: ikonia  i couldent find any bios options for vt/visualization/virtualization etc..
<ActionParsnip> Pici: http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/ubuntu-update-error-with-firefox/ ;)
<Dori922> wols:  what do you want from cpuinfo? have it open on server now(dont have gui installed on uec)
<wols> Dori922: cpu model name "i7 blah blah"
<Dori922> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.400GHz
<wols> but apart from maybe laptop I7's, all should have VT
<ActionParsnip> wols: might not be enabled in BIOS
<chriswr> hey guys im trying to get on runescape and i installed adobe now and the latest openjdk but still get the grey block saying missing plugins , im thinking i might have to have sun java but have no clue on how to install
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Thats Natty, and those package versions are out of date, this may have been fixed already.
<ThinkT510> wols: even laptops would have vt mine is a i5 and i had to enable it in the bios
<szal> !java | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<freyr> - -#
<wols> Dori922: that one has vt and lots of other things besides :)  what mobo is it?
<szal> Dori922: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<wols> szal: he already did
<Dori922> wols: ikonia or could it be because the node has some shitty pent 3/4 processor that the KVM isnt called("error: internal error no supported architecture for OS type 'hvm' (code=1)" and "Hypervisor failed to start")
<ActionParsnip> p4 ain't shitty
<h00k> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<Dori922> sorry second node has P3, current node im working on has AMD Sempron 2200
<zero_errfa> need some help with a hard drive instalation
<wols> Dori922: same for purposes of VT IIRC :)
<Dori922> *frustrated so hating all hardware atm :P*
<edbian> zero_errfa: Can you be more specific?  You plug it in and turn the machine on.
<alex--> Can I make some kind of cloud
<alex--> Of my old computers?
<ikonia> alex--: to do what
<zero_errfa> edbian : i've got a server running out of space, i've tried to install a sata 2tb hd, but when i boot it up, grub appears, but then a error happen
<Dori922> wols: i meant AMD sempron 2200, P3 is in the other pc they gave me with 200~mb ram :o
<alex--> more performance
<alex--> ikonia: ^
<szal> zero_errfa: define 'a error'
<ikonia> alex--: on home hardware, you won't get any benifit, in most cases it will reduce performance
<edbian> zero_errfa: What is the error?
<alex--> which hardware?
<wols> Dori922: and I meant sempron or P3 both lack VT :)
<alexleon> ppl what the best way to download songs on ubuntu?
<zero_errfa> that's the problem, i can only gave the error message in the end of work day, cuz it's a server running ldap, cant shut it down
<KM0201> alexleon: frostwire, torrents.. same way you do w/ 'doze
<ikonia> alexleon: go to a music site, purchase tham and download them
<Dori922> wols:  ooh key i get ya
<wols> alexleon: a cloud is by definition, always more than one computer
<szal> alexleon: buy from your favourite vendor
<ikonia> KM0201: please doln't recommened illegal activities
<alex--> wols: you meant me?
<zero_errfa> its like it the grub doesn't find where to boot, it runs grub, but doesn't find the system
<KM0201> ikonia: just because you use frostwire/torrent, doesn't mean its necessarily illegal.. there's a lot of "free" music on both
<wols> alex--: sorry yes I meant you
<ikonia> KM0201: that's not the most realistic situation though
<alex--> i said
<alex--> computers
<wols> zero_errfa:sudo  fdisk -l
<alex--> that's more than 1 :P
<Dori922> wols:  ikonia : maybe if i install the front end and the NC on one pc to play with.. problem is current front end only has 1ethernet so i cant bridge...
<KM0201> ikonia: well, i can't be his moral compassw
<KM0201> *compass
<alexleon> all right frostwire :D
<zero_errfa> wols : it doesn't run the prompt, neither in secure mode
<ikonia> KM0201: agreed
<wols> zero_errfa: are you IRCing from the same computer that has this problem?
<zero_errfa> wols : no
<wols> zero_errfa: then put in in a ubuntu live cd and run the fdisk command
<zero_errfa> wols : the computer that has the problem is a server, that i can't shutdown while people in the company still working
<wols> zero_errfa: you cannot get onto the server at all?
<edbian> zero_errfa: How did you install a hDD on a machine you can't shut down?
<zero_errfa> wols : i have access to the server, but can't shut it down
<edbian> zero_errfa: Additionally you said that with the hdd in you can't boot becuase you get stuck at grub?
<zero_errfa> edbian : when everbody leaves the comapany
<wols> zero_errfa: are you hotplugging that harddisk?
<wols> zero_errfa: can you ssh to that server right now?
<zero_errfa> wols : yes, but i've removed the new hd, becaus every time i plug it, the system doesn't boot, grub appears, show debian normal and security mode , but when i select one of then, the system crashs
<gribouille> wols, I managed to fix the problem with glx. now, I have another problem : the screen resolution is limited to 1024x768, while it used to be 1280x1024
<wols> zero_errfa: debian or ubuntu?
<zero_errfa> wols : debian
<edbian> you're in the wrong room
<Dman674> ubuntu
<wols> gribouille: intall nvidia-settings, run it and change it there
<wols> zero_errfa: please go to the #debian channel here on freenode then
<zero_errfa> wols : but isn't a generic problem?
<wols> zero_errfa: if you want generic help, go to ##linux. good luck
<zero_errfa> wols : thanks
<gribouille> wols, nvidia-settings hangs. impossible to kill it
<wols> gribouille: then your installation doesn't seem to work properly :(
<gribouille> wols, I see what's the problem
<wols> gribouille: what is?
<gribouille> wols, a problem with sshfs
<lsv> when I log in to my account in my laptop a message appears saying that my battery might be old or broken, is there any way to fix this or should I just buy a new battery?
<gribouille> wols, nvidia-settings reads the contents of the current directory
<wols> lsv: is the battery old and broken (ie doesn't hold a charge anymore)?
<lsv> wols: is does charge, but it last less time time.
<gribouille> wols, nvidia-settings doesn't offer the resolution I want
<wols> gribouille: then you might have to force it via xorg.conf
<mang0> How do I tell what wine version I have?
<mang0> (from terminal)
<gribouille> wols, how ?
<phaedral> looking for app that will create swf slideshow that autoadvances; created one w/ libreoffice, but must click to advance when embedded on web
<JustSighDudes> Can someone check how big /boot is?
<wols> gribouille: X -configure  and then editing it. make sure you make a copy of your current xorg.conf first for backup
<th0r> mang0: wine --version?
<ActionParsnip> wols: why not use nvidia-xconfig
<wols> too long since I last rewrote xorg.conf and I didn't like it back then either
<wols> gribouille: listen more to ActionParsnip, not me
<lsv> mang0: you can probably look at the man page for wine and look at the different switches.
<mang0> th0r: thanks
<gribouille> wols, I've just created a new xorg.conf file with nvidia-settings (that solved the problem with glx)
<Dori922> wols: could i run one hypervisor on the front end server(KVM) and a different hypervisor on the node server(XEN)
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, do you know how to add the 1280x1024 screen resolution?
<wols> Dori922: I don't know enough about UEC to answer that
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: sure
<Dori922> wols:  ah okey :D thanks anyway
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<wols> Dori922: but it's very very unlikely that your i7 machine doesn't do VT, that's all I know a little about
<wols> Dori922: e.g. I suggest you look for it harder. which is why I wanted to know what mobo you use for it
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: set the resolution to something and click "write to X config file" then close the app.
<TrentH> Hello?
<cant-login> hello
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and change the resolution you set
<TrentH> I can't see the users list
<TrentH> :3
<TrentH> Stupid Gnome XChat
<TrentH> Or maybe it's suppose to be like that?
<alex--> TrentH: i go for chatzilla
<MrUnagi> CE9843A22DF: to=<root@wanyrdude.dipmap.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=71741, delays=71718/23/0/0.09, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to wanyrdude.dipmap.com[207.223.0.140]:25: Connection timed out……………what does this error mean?
<ActionParsnip> Dori922: why do you need 64bit in the guest?
<wols> MrUnagi: it means it tried to connect to the wanyrdude host and that host didn't answer
<TrentH> But anyways, i'm having trouble with windows skipping on my screen? I have the FGLRX driver working....I'm using a HD5850
<MrUnagi> I'm confused why it is looking at that host
<MrUnagi> i changed it, or i thought i did
<wols> MrUnagi: cause someone wrote a mail to it.where did you change it?
<jono> Mark Shuttleworth is doing a Q+A in #ubuntu-classroom - ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<MrUnagi> dpkg-reconfigure
<wols> MrUnagi: there is more to that
<MrUnagi> where should i be looking
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, do I have to choose the screen resolution in a drop down list?
<TrentH> Anybody know why whenever I drag a window it skips instead of goes smoothly across the screen?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: yes, so you can identify the resolution bit so you can change it in the xorg.conf file
<Dori922> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by 64bit in the guest?
<MrUnagi> ultimately i am trying to figure out why telnet localhost 25 is failing
<wols> MrUnagi: /etc/mailnames, your alias file, /etc/hosts, your dns server
<TheCyph3r> quick question: what is the equivalent of "alt+f4" in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Dori922: if you get VT enabled, it will allow 64bit guest virtual machines. yes?
<ActionParsnip> TheCyph3r: to close a window, its the same
<MrUnagi> TheCyph3r: alt + f4
<TheCyph3r> thanks!
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, ok. now, all I have to do is change the resolution in xorg.conf?
<MrUnagi> owls mail names was right, /etc/hosts does not have my domain in it
<MrUnagi> brb
<TrentH> How do I make windows not "skip" across the screen? They don't glide smoothly like in windows?
<Dori922> ActionParsnip: on the NC? sorry im still coming to terms with UEC :P
<TrentH> Whenever I reposistion a window or somthing
<th0r> TrentH: turn off compiz and/or other fancy video effects
<cant-login> anyone registered with linuxtracker.org?
<wols> Dori922: please tell me you do all this as a learning experience. right?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: exactly, then restart X or the system
<TrentH> th0r, I have a Radeon HD5850 and it can't handle the "fancy effects"?
<Dori922> wols: i got hired to learn/research/develop a mock cloud system
<riddler> question: how do I make usb look like the cdrom? i forgot the correct 'mount' command for it
<th0r> TrentH: do you want an answer or an argument?
<Dori922> wols: its all about me learning UEC before putting a system into production
<wols> Dori922: I'd be wary of the "Mock" part :)
<Dori922> wols: :P its not gonna be sold to clients
<TrentH> th0r, i just didn't think it wouldn't handle somthing like that
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, ok, let me try it out
<Dori922> wols:  all my problems are coming from hardware issues :(
<daGrevis> Hello!
<daGrevis> Can you help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/54152/how-to-configure-my-graphics-card
<TrentH> th0r, I removed Conky, and I only have "Enable Window Decoration" on compiz
<riddler> anyone know the command? to mount cdrom to usb so when I install from a usb it wont ask a weird question about no cd on cdrom
<th0r> TrentH: turn off compiz
<ryanakca> Any suggestions on how to shrink and center every page of a pdf so that I get larger margins?
<what_if> On reboot... Ubuntu / Xorg forgets my multiple monitor setup. How can I save my configuration over reboots?
<TrentH> th0r, when I disable Window Decoration it seems to work faster.
<th0r> TrentH: did you turn off compiz?
<luffy> hey guy, I am very new in ubunt and I have a problem with my mic, it doesnt work in linux but it works in my windows pc, it is just a normal mic
<luffy> please help me guys
<daGrevis> I need help too! http://askubuntu.com/questions/54152/how-to-configure-my-graphics-card
<Pici> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tik> so the last update totally fuck my system.. thanks!
<tik> switching to mint
<edbian> hahahahah
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<TrentH> th0r, I dunno how to disable compiz
<edbian> tik: mint has updates too
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, it didn't work: in Xorg.0.log, there is the following message: NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024+0+0"; removing.
<tik> also a big fuck unity!!!!!!!!!
<th0r> I give up
<daGrevis> edbian, my man. Im the guy who had problems with wi-fi. ;) http://askubuntu.com/questions/54152/how-to-configure-my-graphics-card
<TrentH> BAHAHHAHA
<luffy> can anyone please help me with my mic problem, it is a very simple mic but it doesnt work
<riddler> anyone here at all know the command to mount cdrom to usb? so when i install an OS it wont say there's no cd on cdrom?
<mang0> Is there a garage band equivilant for linux?
 * cant-login needs some help in regards to linuxtracker
<ikonia> cant-login: not really an ubuntu problem
<cant-login> ok
<ikonia> mang0: there is ubuntu studio with musical recording applications, but not a direct garage band replacment, DAWs on linux are not really mature
<mang0> ikonia: I don't want a powerful DAW. I've already got FL studio, but I want to do some stuff with a garageband like program
<ikonia> mang0: then no
<mang0> Darn.
<luffy> please guys, can anyone help me with my microphone problem, it doesnt work in linux but it works perfecley in windows
<luffy> it is a normal mic, no usb at all
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I've got a python-* debian package which installs a number of python projects... we use it to install 3rd party dependencies where I work.  I just recently added python > lxml 2.3  to the debian pkg, but when I go to install using "sudo dpkg -i python-3rd_Party.deb" it fails saying "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/lxml/etree.so', which is also in package python-lxml \n dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken
<bitcycle> pipe)"
<BluesKaj> !Linux Multimedia Studio  | mang0
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<venik212> can anyone help me figure out why NX is not working on my 11.04 (64 bit) ubuntu?
<bitcycle> Any ideas on how to resolve that issue?
<mang0> !ubuntu studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<BluesKaj> !info Linux Multimedia Studio  | mang0
<ubottu> 'Multimedia' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: you may need to set the resolution in the screen section  like:  1280x1024_60
<delac> how to restart notify-osd?
<venik212> Could anyone please help me figure out why NX is not working on my 11.04 (64 bit) ubuntu?
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, that's not very clear
<e3> :59 *** Cheri703 QUIT Remote host closed the connection
<e3> > :59 *** Cheri703 QUIT Remote ho
<Guest42111> .
<e3> Sorry
<piero> Hi! I'm in trouble with my encfs. Since I lost the first of 5 backup dvds I have just my files and folders encrypted, but not any other file encfs creates in the encrypted folder. I remember my passphrase, but it doesn't work. Is there a solution to me?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: if you search aound you will find sample files, you can copy the syntax, basically your screen sucks and isn't reporting its refesh rates and such to the system, so you need to manually tell it the refresh rates
<BluesKaj> mang0  check this out ...haven't used it myself , but I've heard good things about it ... http://acurrie.wordpress.com/2009/08/17/linux-multimedia-studio-brings-garageband-to-linux-except-that-its-probably-better/
<mang0> thanks BluesKaj
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, normally, there is no problem with my screen. for example, ubuntu installed without problem
<daGrevis> anyone? problem with graphics! http://askubuntu.com/questions/54152/how-to-configure-my-graphics-card
<ziikutv> hi
<e3> Does someone know about Dolphin-context-menu & archiving-option problems ?
<wols> gribouille: what's in your xorg.conf?
<wols> gribouille: if you tell it to use 1280x1024 it should do that happily. just that your monitor doesn't do edid threw it all of. must be an old one
<gribouille> wols, I'm not sure it is a problem with the monitor. everything worked fine two weeks ago.
<gribouille> wols, ans it happend several times that ubuntu screwed my configuration
<delac> or can anyone tell me why receiving message with Pidgin or changing volume doesn't bring up the notifications anymore?
<szal> daGrevis: that gfx card works only w/ the free radeon driver, so it won't get any better
<jnsl_> When i reboot my amazon server it says it can't mount the filesystem. I have created a new instance and attached the drive from my original server to troubleshoot it, however im not sure how to approach this. Maybe i should run fsck on it ?
<zhb> hello
<wols> jnsl_: try to mount the old filesystem first
<pdtpatrick> Question .. in ubuntu .. my terminal and other windows keep opening atop left but its stuck. What settings do i change to bring it back to normal? Thanks.
<zhb> where are you come from?
<szal> pdtpatrick: what is stuck?
<szal> zhb: doesn't matter
<jnsl_> wols i have mounted the old filesysten on my new instance so i can fix the error, if i only i knew :)
<zhb> who
<zhb> don't move
<szal> !ot | zhb
<ubottu> zhb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blade_> how do i get ubuntu to let me run both of my ati video cards at the same time?
<wols> jnsl_: do you have any output from the failed boot?
<jnsl_> wols i cant access the server log right now :/
<jnsl_> system log even
<chriswr> is there a way i can disable unity?
<szal> !classic | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<chriswr> oooo alright thnx szal
<WaltherFI> I'd like to find a barcode creator for invoicing, with EAN-128, preferably as a plugin to LibreOffice
<daGrevis> szal, its really bad. there r no way how to make situation better?
<szal> daGrevis: you could try whether a newer *buntu version makes any difference
<TheCyph3r> Got a question: Running Ubuntu 10.04 on laptop, plug in mouse and use for a while, but when I remove it...I can't use the touchpad
<szal> daGrevis: other than that, no#
<tdignan> How do I adjust the pulseaudio volume from the command line? In the main ubuntu distro a tool is included to adjust the volume above 100% but there is no such tool in xubuntu to my knowledge
<llutz> WaltherFI: don't know if this works with libreoffice too http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/barcode
<szal> tdignan: install pavucontrol
<tdignan> szal++
<pdtpatrick> szal my windows are stuck at the top left. Whenever you open a window, it goes to top left and you cannot move it or do anything. It remains there
<daGrevis> szal, i dont believe you. ;D
<TheCyph3r> nevermind, i found a script :-)
<szal> daGrevis: AMD has 3 support levels for gfx cards: the proprietary solution (fglrx) for HD2000 and newer, the free radeonhd driver (don't know for what cards exactly that is) and the free (2D) radeon driver
<tdignan> szal: does this tool usually let you exceed 100% volume?
<szal> tdignan: not that I know of
<tdignan> :/ in regular ubuntu there is a tool, perhaps it's a gnome tool.
<tdignan> It lets you hit 200%
<tdignan> (it adjusts the amplitude of the signal)
<szal> tdignan: never heard of
<progbot> http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/barcode
<inemion> If I have a script that is trying to restart two services back to back .... do I have to put some sort of a wait() in between both of them?
<defectz_> hey all, how do i load a file as an executable
<inemion> The second restart is failing on me
<inemion> In Gentoo the script works fine but in ubuntu it's failing
<szal> defectz_: huh?
<tdignan> Oh well, there have been things more worth chasing than this one.
<tdignan> I will have to get some better speakers.
<defectz_> szal: i have a .jar file and i need to run it
<szal> defectz_: what is it?
<defectz_> szal: minecraft
<xibalba> Hey all, I need some help getting 2 sets of NIC bonding network cards working is anyone familiar with this? My config here at the following URL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650125/
<szal> defectz_: try 'java -jar filename.jar'
<xibalba> im hoping you're not limited to 1 set of nic bonding cards
<sabrina> j #studioDomenico
<wols> defectz_: java -jar <jarfile>
<daGrevis> szal, I have 'ati radeon x1200'. its very often used gfx card. no way to get it working so that it have no problems to show medium effects and youtube videos?
<daGrevis> NO WAY!
<daGrevis> *no fuckin way
<oCean> daGrevis: control your language please
<somsip> !language daGrevis
<defectz_> szal: i need to set my terminal to the directory , whats the cmd to list files in current directory
<wols> defectz_: "ls"
<xibalba> too many signon, signoffs show up on my scren. makes it so hard to see what's going on here
<xibalba> if anyone knows how to do nic bonding, or has done it, please message me
<daGrevis> lol, language... xD
<daGrevis> like we all are 13 years old.
<h00k> !language | daGrevis ^ here's correct syntax
<ubottu> daGrevis ^ here's correct syntax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rww> daGrevis: It's not a matter of age, it's a matter of respect.
<angrycarrot> hi i need the sun java for ubuntu 10.04, how do i download it?
<xibalba> is there another channel i should try as well?
<daGrevis> yes, it is. but not in this situation. i didn't call anyone f**. i just expressed my emotions.
<daGrevis> by the way, i got a clue
<daGrevis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42086/unity-messed-up-by-fglrx-drivers/42160#42160
<carlly> i
<oCean> daGrevis: don't use that language here again. No matter in what way
<defectz_> szal: this is the error i get when i run it http://pastebin.com/QmiNRUbH
<xibalba> do i take a number or...?
<destinal_> I've got a strange / interesting problem wherein I need to boot a new ubuntu 11.04 install from the install CD but set root fs to the hard drive.    root=/dev/sda1 doesn't work (I guess I still need the initrd for kernel modules for ext4?)  -- I've googled it a bit but can't seem to find the proper boot line, anyone here know?
<szal> daGrevis: apparently I was wrong & the radeonhd driver works w/ X1xxx cards
<Alias> Hello, this is the support channel for Ubuntu, correct?
<xibalba> i'll try back later\
<xibalba> Alias , good luck
<oCean> Alias: indeed
<daGrevis> szal, good to hear ;)
<somsip> command line for running 11.04 Disk Utility from terminal anyone?
<daGrevis> oCean, okay... if it matters - no problems. :)
<defectz_> szal: this is the error i got when i ran the file http://pastebin.com/QmiNRUbH
<Alias> Tell me, why do you use Ubuntu on your home computer?
<szal> daGrevis: don't ask me what to do to run it though
<aetas> somsip, disk utility?  care to elabortate?
<szal> !ot | Alias
<ubottu> Alias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daGrevis> szal, arghm
<CLF1> why is chmod applied after the samba config file is writen instead of applying the chmod within the samba config when the share is  identified
<daGrevis> szal, I was going to xD
<somsip> aetas: I don't use standard menus and want to access this. Can't find it now :) http://www.care4tech.com/ubuntu-2/how-to-disk-management-in-ubuntu-11-04/1153/
<blade_> can i run 2 ATI video cards at the same time
<Zzarkc-20> Hey. On a 10.04 server, how do I add a user to the www-data group?
<aetas> somsip, ok one sec
<Galaxor> In natty, where is the "Software Sources"?
<llutz> Zzarkc-20: sudo adduser "user" www-data
<destinal_> apparently my motherboard has an onboard IDE / PATA but no capability to boot from it
<Zzarkc-20> llutz: Thanks!!!
<szal> !ati | daGrevis
<ubottu> daGrevis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Galaxor> Oh, it's part of software center, and not a separate program.
 * destinal_ sighs
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: you can edit them in software centre
<TheCyph3r> does ubuntu have a counterpart for windows' "notepad"?
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: thre is a software sources if you search in dash
<iceroot> TheCyph3r: gedit
<iceroot> TheCyph3r: or if you need a real editor, use vim / emacs
<blade_> Thec or nano edit
<blade_> TheCyph3r, that was to you just forgot tab lol
<ActionParsnip> TheCyph3r: several, leafpad is a closer match in functionality than gedit, gedit is modular and has actual features
<carbon357> thecypher :  gedit
<edisto> is there an alternative flash that doesn't crash every time you play 2 movies?
<Galaxor> Hm.  kmobiletools has been dropped.  What should I use instead?  I've got a motorola v365.
<iceroot> !gnash | edisto
<ubottu> edisto: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<edisto> thanks ice
<ActionParsnip> edisto: could try lightspark
<ActionParsnip> edisto: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/open-source-flash-alternative-lightspark-final-released/
<somsip> aetas: SoftwareCentre message from someone else got me there:  sudo palimpsest
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: worth watching it?
<szal> daGrevis: you might be interested in this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<n4dsp> there a reason I get terminated ???
<remsSs> hello everybody
<n4dsp> got bounced after being logged in here for about a minute
<blade_> dual video ati video cards..... can it be done in Ubuntu 10 10
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: watching what?
<tjiggi_fo> [13:33] * n4dsp has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<jnsl_> wols i have the system log now
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: lightdpark
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: lightspark
<Deesl> trying to setup a IPSEC transport mode with a FreeBSD box referring to http://www.ipsec-howto.org/x299.html . However its not working.. can someone help please?
<aetas> jnsl_, back again? :P
<n4dsp> got bounced again
<iceroot> Deesl: #freebsd
<jnsl_> Ohh yes a new monster
<szal> daGrevis: radeonhd seems to be deprecated; so you better try to get as much out of the radeon driver as you can (see link in my previous line)
<aetas> whats this one?
<Deesl> iceroot: hrmm
<n4dsp> what does that mean that remote host has closed the connection?
<edisto> thanks action
<jnsl_> here it is http://pastebin.com/U9GpKQKK
<wols> n4dsp: just that. the remote host closed the connection your tried to establish or had
<blade_> szal with the open drivers can i enable both of my video cards at the same time?
<szal> tjiggi_fo: and?
<wols> n4dsp: like on a phone when the other side hangs up
<n4dsp> what causes that w0ls?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: sure, ive seen some guys say its not bad
<MrUnagi> mail servers are so difficult
<szal> blade_: no idea, I can only give as much advice about ATI as I can google, plus I don't use multiple cards, whatever brand
<tjiggi_fo> szal, just answering his question
<wols> MrUnagi: they all suck
<blade_> szal ok thank you
<aetas> jnsl_, system drive can't be mounted anymore?
<MrUnagi> I'm starting to think i should keep my current setup wols
<jnsl_> yes : (
<wols> blade_: do you have several monitors?
<MrUnagi> wols
<blade_> wols yes
<OeKintaro> Hi. A While a go I asked about doing an ubuntu install on less than 3gb hdd, at the time someone suggested to download the alternate and install a minimal and then build form there, and offered a link to a step by step setup. I can't find that info now, googled the whole afternoon and came out empty... anyone can help me?
<MrUnagi> er……bah sorry
<aetas> jnsl_, what partition type?
<jnsl_> i can mount the filesystem on another instance and troubleshoot but i dont know what to fix
<jnsl_> ext4
<aetas> you try fscking it yet?
<jnsl_> i tried e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | OeKintaro
<ubottu> OeKintaro: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<blade_> wols i can run 2 monitors off my onboard card but my main monitor runs off a dedicated card
<terry> !minimal | OeKintaro
<terry> ooops
<gimpy1382> How would I get my extra mouse buttons to work like keyboard shortcuts on Ubuntu 10.10?
<aetas> jnsl_, what'd it do?
<wols> blade_: as long as you don't want to use crossfire or such, it should work fine without fglrx
<blade_> wols so i should use the open drivers
<ActionParsnip> OeKintaro: if you install minimal then install something like fluxbox and lightdm  you should be ok (or skip lightdm and configure auto logins with conf files ;))
<blade_> wols i have tried fglrx drivers when i was using Ubuntu Studio and it would only let me use one card at a time
<jnsl_> aetas http://pastebin.com/y0jBdHDL
 * szal doubts that 3 GB is anywhere near enough for a sustainable system
<wols> blade_: just install ubuntu and see. if it doesn't work you can still install fglrx
 * TheCyph3r agrees with szal
<ActionParsnip> szal: it'll struggle but could work
<OeKintaro> I'll try that, thanks you all
<ActionParsnip> OeKintaro: I'd use something like puppy or xpud, they will run fine in that sort of space
<wols> szal: of course it is. that's plenty of room. not much space for ~ but for the system: fine
<TheCyph3r> But then again, you can still run a *nix system as a live disc...which is less than a gig
<Sterile> Anybody here familiar with VIM?
<blade_> wols i have Ubuntu 10 10 installed right now... lspci shows that Ubuntu can see both cards but will only let me use one at a time
<aetas> jnsl_, looks fine, something else is wrong then.  how did this start?
<szal> wols: my / here has grown to 5.7 GB in the meantime
<ActionParsnip> szal: yikes, mine is about 3.1Gb
<wols> blade_: you will have to write your own xorg.conf
<blade_> wols ok it's been a while since i have had to use nanoedit but it should all come back once i get started lol
<jnsl_> aetas hmm everything was working fine, then i rebooted and bam
<aetas> jnsl_, what stuff did you change on the last time it ran?
<kadder> Hello, community! Let's make Ubuntu Mobile ! I  think that this will be more popular than Android
<blade_> wols just wanted to see if that would be my best bet or if it was a conflict with Studio not using Unity in 11 4 that would not let me use both in the ccc for ati
<Sterile> Anybody here familiar with VIM?
<jnsl_> aetas i tried to upgrade to 11.04 and then it quit the ssh session and i reconnected and nothing had happen
<terry> sure
<terry> Sterile: What do you need?
<jnsl_> aetas i also deleted gitolite manually
<Sterile> terry, I'm trying to setup syntax highlighting
<Sterile> terry, for python code
<Sterile> terry, but for some reason I can't see any colors at all
<terry> Sterile: Hummm... YOu should.
<aetas> jnsl_, have you tried skipping when it asks you to?
<Sterile> terry, but it's weird cause it seems to depend on the file; for example if I do vim ~/.vimrc I get colors
<terry> Sterile: How big is the file?
<Sterile> terry, but I don't get colors for any other file
<jnsl_> aetas its an amazon instance so i can't do that - i think
<Sterile> terry, not very big
<abhinav_singh> how can i find if my ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit
<aetas> jnsl_, then how are you able to start fsck?
<oCean> abhinav_singh: unmae -m
<oCean> abhinav_singh: uname -m
<terry> Sterile: What version of vim are you running?
<jnsl_> aetas i detached the drive and mounted it on another instance i started up
<n4dsp> for some reason when I log in here using xchat and to connect by hitting the <Enter> key I get disconnected within one minute. So click on the <connect> key on xchat window in future. By doing so I do not get disconnected. Just info for others using Xchat
<Sterile> terry, pretty sure it's the latest; 7.3.035
<abhinav_singh> it is showing me i686 oCean
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: i686 = 32bit  x86_64 = 64bit
<terry> 7.2.330   here
<mongy> jnsl_, sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<aetas> jnsl_, ok, you probably need to do that so we can edit the files.  I have a feeling its trying to mount something that it can't but I don't think its the primary partition.  That said, its still blocking and since you can't skip it its more of a problem than it should be
<abhinav_singh> oh okay ActionParsnip
<terry> Sterile: sudo apt-get upgrade vim
<Sterile> terry, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> Sterile: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<Sterile> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 11.04
<jnsl_> aetas i will reattach the drive then
<ActionParsnip> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu7 (natty), package size 833 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<ActionParsnip> Sterile: yep, you are up to date
<aetas> jnsl_, to start can you pastebin the drive's /etc/fstab
<Sterile> I downloaded the python vim file
<Sterile> and I placed it in ~/.vim/syntax
<aetas> jnsl_, my guess is that its mounting the primary partition fine and then when it goes to mount the other partitions, it finds one it can't because you or someone deleted the directory it was supposed to be mounted into
<Sterile> but it doesn't seem to do anything
<jnsl_> yeah i looked in fstab and there was a line, one i had not added, ill post is in a sec
<kpoman> hello guys ! do someone know if there is still a free vmware ?
<kpoman> or only virtualbox now to virtualize ?
<Sterile> here's the file I tried to install: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=790
<aetas> free as in money or free as in opensource?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | kpoman its free as in money
<ubottu> kpoman its free as in money: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kpoman> ActionParsnip, really dude ? is it pure commercial thing now ???
<Sterile> terry, do you have any  idea what I could do?
<jnsl_> aetas here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/pHAcVxGL
<Corey> Sterile: Is the script being loaded?  And is python support compiled into your version of vim?
<Sterile> Corey, how do I know if the script is being loaded?
<jnsl_> aetas maybe uncomment the whole thing and try again ?
<Sterile> Corey, and how do I know if python support is compiled in my version xD
<venik212> Could anyone help me figure out why NX is not working on my 11.04 (64 bit) ubuntu?
<terry> ls -l ~/.vim/syntax/phtyon3.0.vim  | pastebinit
<aetas> jnsl_, whats this /dev/sdb doing in here?
<ActionParsnip> kpoman: always has been
<unknownhost> how to add email server to ubuntu?
<oCean> !postfix | unknownhost
<ubottu> unknownhost: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<ActionParsnip> unknownhost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<jnsl_> aetas i have not touched the fstab so its something aws had added i suppose
<ActionParsnip> kpoman: its free to use, just closed source
<terry> Sterile: (Maybe you need to do chmod +x ~/.vim/syntax/python3.0.vim )
<aetas> jnsl_, comment it out, it doesnt even have a partition number.  then put the drive back and try again
<jnsl_> what about /dev/shm?
<terry> Sterile: In other words, see if the executable bit is set for it.  I don't know that it needs to be but would asume it does.
<aetas> jnsl_, it looks like some sort of amazon cloud drive.  does /mnt exist on that drive?
<aetas> jnsl_, it can be commented too.  I dont think that ones the problem but never know
<Sterile> terry, when I execute that I get -rw-r--r-- 1 alex alex 15328 2011-07-22 12:17 /home/alex/.vim/syntax/python3.0.vim
<jnsl_> mnt exist, its empty, i dont remember it being there pre my reboot failure
<Sterile> (when I execute ls -l ~/.vim/syntax/python3.0.vim)
<daweefolk> i use elinks. i edited my elinks.conf but the changes dont appear to happen. how do i open elinks and essentially reload my config file?
<aetas> jnsl_, I think that sdb line is the problem most likely.  lemme know if it fixes it
<jnsl_> ohhhhh crap aetas
<jnsl_> i gave wrong fstab
<Ray2> I have Ubuntu 10.04 w/grub2 on my sda drive...I also have Ubuntu 10.04 w/grub2 on my sdb drive along with mageia 1 w/ grub1...can I delete the ubuntu on the sdb drive and not screw up the grub on sda drive
<jnsl_> aetas no wait its the right one hehe sorry :) ill try reboot now
<aetas> lol
<jnsl_> aetas do i comment out LABEL and proc line as well ?
<aetas> if you comment out your root mount point, you won't have a system
<aetas> and dont pick on proc
<jnsl_> haha ok
<a-new-user> hi, how do i find out whats causing this error? "failed to enumerate usb device on port 2"
<a-new-user> actually its "unable to enumerate...."
<ohzie> Hey, if I give someone ssh access and I just want them to be able to scp/sftp, can I make their default shell null?
<ohzie> a-new-user: unplug your usb devices and slowly plug them in until you get that error in dmesg
<RavenHursT> so... I'm attempting to follow this walk through here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim but everytime I attempt to run the hdparm command.. I get "reading sector 5805056: FAILED: Input/output error"  any ideas?
<ohzie> a-new-user: when you get it, the last thing you plugged in is probably what's causing that error.
<kpoman> ActionParsnip, I dont even see anything free in there !!! only 30 days evaluation ... where do you get the free for non-commercial version ?
<ActionParsnip> RavenHursT: are you prefixing the command with sudo
<ikonia> RavenHursT: sounds like that sector has a fault
<a-new-user> i don't have any usb devices plugged in, the error's always there
<ikonia> RavenHursT: ahhh, ActionParsnip is more realistic
<terry> Sterile: Did you grab script version 3.0.6?    If so, try 3.0.5  and just overwrite and see.
<RavenHursT> kpoman: yup..
<a-new-user> actually, i have keyboard and mouse. Could they cause it?
<Rigin> yes
<Sterile> terry, yes, I did. One second.
<RavenHursT> ikonia:  if it's a bad sector.. then how is it able to create the temp file there?
<Rigin> yes i
<kpoman> RavenHursT, no free version at all now ?
<Rigin> how
<RavenHursT> kpoman: huh?
<RavenHursT> kpoman: free what?
<terry> Sterile: There are 4 there, that all have same file name, python3.0.vim  Could be that script version 3.0.6 is not working for you and one of the ohters will.
<ActionParsnip> kpoman: i'd ask in #vmware   its more specific to the issue
<Rigin> how i make shell null
<kpoman> RavenHursT, vmware workstation or whatever
<terry> Sterile: I jsut compared the first two and they are different.
<RavenHursT> kpoman: oooohhh... I'm using Oracle VM Virtual Box running Natty
<kpoman> RavenHursT, I am too, but need to test some stuff on vmware
<Sterile> terry, ohoh, I think the first ones are for python 3+
<RavenHursT> kpoman:  I'm sooo lost in this conversation.. lol
<Sterile> terry, but I have like python 2.7
<RavenHursT> kpoman: Not sure what you're getting at
<Rigin> hiiiiiiiiiii
<kpoman> RavenHursT, nevermind :p I am just looking for a free as in "not pay nor register nor make me sick" version of vmware
<ActionParsnip> Rigin: gksudo gedit /etc/passwd
<RavenHursT> kpoman: Oh.. sorry man.. can't help ya there..
<misha> sadasd
<misha> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> Rigin: change the /bin/bash to /bin/false   for the user you want to null the shell of, they will then have zero console access
<RavenHursT> So does anyone have any idea how I can get the tests here to work? reading sector 5805056: FAILED: Input/output error
<RavenHursT> oops
<RavenHursT> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<[THC]AcidRain> very odd that i downloaded 2.2gig of 2gig on this torrent
<[THC]AcidRain> what could it be :)
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: MD5 test it (if possible)
<[THC]AcidRain> ah. no md5 checksum was included
<terry> Sterile: aaahhhh ok.
<RavenHursT> arg
<Zzarkc-20> Hello. What do I add to a script to make it input for a prompt? Like, I'm trying to write a script to scp some files to a remote server, but when I connect, it asks for a password. How do I hardcode it so it will enter the password and hit, "enter?"
<Parameter> Zzarkc-20, try piping
<jnsl_> WOOT
<terry> Sterile: Did you already have the directory  ~/.vim/syntax  ?  Or did you have to create it?
<ActionParsnip> Zzarkc-20: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_08_02.html
<Parameter> not sure if it works
<rns> how do I copy a file in the terminal with a different name?  For example say test.py already exists, and I want create a new file that is a copy of test.py and name it test_copy.py.
<jnsl_> I think it worked!!!!!
<Parameter> but, you could still try
<Parameter> for example
<Parameter> echo SomePass123 | yourcommnd
<Flannel> rns: cp test.py test_copy.py
<jnsl_> aetas i think it worked!!! :D
<Sterile> terry, I had to create it
<Sterile> terry, why?
<terry> rns cp test.py test_copy.py
<ActionParsnip> Parameter: there is the 'read' command in bash :D
<Parameter> ok
<jnsl_> let me rephrase, aetas it worked! thanks a million bloody fstab how did that one get in there
<WaltherFI> Any plugins for LibreOffice that would allow me to create invoices with SEPA-compatible barcodes in Code 128 C
<terry> rns: cp test.py test_copy.py  #Will give you two identical files.
<aetas> jnsl_, are you using some type of cloud?
<jnsl_> aetas yep =)
<aetas> jnsl_, it looks like your cloud connection disappeared and it could no longer mount it
<rns> Flannel, terry thanks that worked perfectly
<alazare619> i have a jump drive that soon as i put it into a pc it dismounts it i cant even try and format it any ideas? i know its partition table is corrupt
<terry> Sterile: Well, I don't have that dir either.  I was just wondering.  I DO have /usr/share/vim/vim72/syntax
<terry> so.....
<jnsl_> i see, yes im using amazon web services! Now i know how to fix that another time :)
<Sterile> terry, yeah, I read a bit about it
<terry> Sterile: and in that dir, I have python.vim
<Sterile> terry, I think vim looks into that dir too
<alazare619> i have a jump drive that soon as i put it into a pc it dismounts it i cant even try and format it any ideas? i know its partition table is corrupt
<Sterile> terry, ok now it seems to work for .py files
<Sterile> terry, question: how to make it work exactly the same with .sage files?
<aetas> jnsl_, if you're going to use those types of things, don't have them as "auto" in your fstab....don't put anything auto if there's a chance its not going to be there on the boot
<Sterile> terry, same colors etc.
<terry> Sterile: It is possible it looks for ~/.vim/syntax/  for plugins first.  Not sure, but I just think that might be the way it works.
<alazare619> i have a jump drive that soon as i put it into a pc it dismounts it i cant even try and format it any ideas? i know its partition table is corrupt
<Zzarkc-20> ActionParsnip: Parameter Thanks guys!
<Parameter> Zzarkc-20, you're welcome
<Parameter> so, what did help?
<terry> Sterile: Try moving /usr/share/vim/vim72/syntax/python.vim  someplace else and put the new one there.
<aetas> alazare619, how do you mean it dismounts it?
<mel> Zzarkc-20: Can you use passwordless SSH to the remote server?  1. Create a shared key in your .ssh folder by running 'ssh-keygen -t rsa' and just return through all the prompts.  2. scp the id_rsa.put to the server like this: cat /<username>/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh <server-ip> "cat >> /<username>/.ssh/authorized_keys; chmod 600 /<username>/.ssh/authorized_keys"   Be sure to replace <username> and <server-ip> with the correct info.
<terry> Sterile: In other words, temporarily move /usr/share/vim/vim72/syntax/python.vim  someplace else, copy the new script to /usr/share/vim/vim72/syntax/ and do  rm -rf ~/.vim/syntax
<alazare619> it acts like it sees it aetas then it just disappears whats the terminal command to show all devices?
<Omega> Can I resize my root and home partition while in ubuntu?
<aetas> alazare619, connect it and type "fdisk -l" and pastebin what it says
<trism> Sterile: you could add: au BufRead,BufNewFile *.sage set filetype=python to your ~/.vimrc (for your other question)
<stercor> I'm having trouble installing texlive-*.  Is there another way to get LaTeX installed?
<terry> Sterile: It may also work if you just name the file python.vim  AND maybe that is what vim is looking for.  (Just guessing here. It probably doent's matter as long as the name starts with python.)
<Abhijit> stercor, what trouble? i think sudo apt-get install latex install it
<Raven> I just installed Ubuntu and there's something that really confuses me
<Sterile> terry, yay it works :) I typed the command in vimrc and now both .py and .sage files work
<Raven> Would this be the place to ask?
<terry> Sterile:  Great!
<stercor> Abhijit: I have logs of all of it.  But none of it makes sense.  It just says "Error" or "PANIC" with little explanation.
<Sterile> terry, what does "au" do?
<Raven> Hello?
<aetas> dont ask to ask, just ask
<Abhijit> stercor, u tried sudo apt-get install latex?
<Raven> ugh, never mind
<Abhijit> !details | Raven
<ubottu> Raven: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Raven> oh, ok.
<slacker_nl> szal: ping back
<Raven> I was wondering if I download a program from firefox
<Raven> and it gives a .tar
<terry> Sterile: I dono
<aetas> Raven, is this your first ubuntu install?
<szal> slacker_nl: your EOL Upgrade howto could use a little refreshment ;)
<Sterile> terry, did you just google it? lol
<Raven> where do I extract it to so that ubuntu considers it an installed program?
<terry> Sterile: Prolly puts you in edit mode and prints u
<Raven> Yes, this is my first ubuntu install
<slacker_nl> szal: which part?
<terry> Sterile: No. Was that a joke?
<szal> slacker_nl: specifically including upgrading from Hardy or Karmic to Lucid
<Raven> I'm running the newest version, by the way
<Sterile> terry, no, I mean, how did you find out the command
<maco> Raven: for a pre-compiled tarball like firefox uses, it doesn't really matter where it is. it's statically compiled. you can run it from anywhere, as long as the thing to double click stays in the same spot in its untar'd directory
<Sterile> terry, is what I'm wondering
<aetas> Raven, things in .tar or .tar.gz or .tgz or .bzip2 are usually source packages which have to be built and installed manually (usually scripted) but will never show up as installed in Ubuntu
<maco> Raven: what you CAN do is make a launcher and tell it the path to wherever you stashed it
<trism> Sterile: :help filetype
<maco> aetas: firefox doesn't ship source tarballs, just static compiled ones
<trism> Sterile: it was from me, not terry
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. My sound has disappeared! What can I do???
<slacker_nl> szal: mkay.. I don't have much time on my hands and my VM is broken (at least, unable to connect to it..)
<terry> au: command not found
<slacker_nl> szal: I will have a look, but no idea when/how
<Sterile> trism, oh, my bad
<szal> slacker_nl: and perhaps even from Intrepid or Jaunty to Lucid (no idea whether that's supported, but helpers here in the chat keep reiterating that it should at least still be possible to upgrade from Jaunty to Lucid via Karmic, which I somehow doubt)
<Sterile> trism, you both have similar names
<maco> Raven: there should be a way to make that launcher in the menu, but i use kubuntu so dont knw how to do it in ubuntu
<Raven> Well, when I double click the cog icon which appears represent the program, nothing happens
<aetas> maco, "usually"
<trism> Sterile: indeed
<Raven> I've somewhat lost the thread of the explanation
<maco> Raven: i'm not sure why you need a static firefox though. firefox should be included in your ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> Raven there is a ppa which will give firefox5 and will integrate it into you system packages
<slacker_nl> jaunty to lucid?
<Raven> but not the newest version
<roasted> eth0 is set for static, yet it pulled a dhcp address. uhh???
<maco> Raven: which version of ubuntu?
<Raven> 11
<maco> !info firefox
<szal> slacker_nl: and I think everything older than Hardy can be removed or moved to some other place for historical reasons ;)
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 14799 kB, installed size 29868 kB
<maco> Raven: 5.0 is in 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: how did you define it as static?
<slacker_nl> szal: 9.04 to 10.04 directly is not possible
<terry> Oh you mean for python code.  ... again , I dono.
<aetas> maco: he said download a program FROM firefox, not firefox ;)
<Raven> No, mine only came with 4.0
<aetas> guys stop confusing him, he didnt say hes downloading firefox
<slacker_nl> szal: I don't agree, it is already called EOLUpgrades ;)
<Raven> actually i am
<maco> Raven: you just need to install updates :)
<aetas> ok well you said from firefox ;)
<szal> slacker_nl: of course not, but some say that it's still possible to go 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<Raven> but that's not really the point
<maco> Raven: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maco> Raven: or use update-manager
<slacker_nl> that is true, that should be possible
<roasted> ActionParsnip, I uninstalled network manager and set it as static in the network interface file. I thought it was weird that my network connection wasnt working, then I realized it was 17.11 when the IP should be static @ 17.2
<roasted> ActionParsnip, with the dhcp range being 17.10 to 17.254
<dualbootah> please helpe me
<dualbootah> my wow crashes
<slacker_nl> szal: ^^ I'll need to have a little go at it, so I need FF3.x for that, otherwise the VMWare console is not working
<dante123> hi all......will name my first child after you if you can help me.......have a dell mini 10v which will not go into 1024x600 resolution but instead goes to 1024x768.  Probelm is that edid is corrupt i think ....so it does what it can but losed 1024x600 resolution on this netbook
<dualbootah> even after ive added the SET opengl thing to the config file
<ActionParsnip> slacker_nl: its possible, just no advised or supported
<roasted> ActionParsnip, I just restarted the net interfaces and now its 17.2, but it legitimently puled a DHCP address when it was set to static, which shocked me.
<gentoo> Salam
<slacker_nl> ActionParsnip: I know, so not going to advise/document it ;)
<Raven> This is incredibly confusing.  Is ubuntu really set up so that you can't download an application from the internet without having to resort to terminal workarounds?
<Sterile> terry, trism, thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> slacker_nl: point taken
<dualbootah> gentoo can you help me
<dante123> that means bottom is cut off on screen.....running ubuntu 11.04.  I would edit xorg.conf to add 1024x600 res but it is not there....any solutions?
<gentoo> blb yа[уq
<maco> Raven: you don't need to get firefox from a random point on the internet. it's in the repositories as version 5. there is an update available for your ubuntu to get it
<dualbootah> my world of warcraft crashes saying it encountered a serious error
<dualbootah> i have the log if you need it
<Raven> I was actually trying get the beta, which I think is reasonable
<dualbootah> i added the SET gxApi "opengl"
<dualbootah> and it still wont work
<maco> i see
<gentoo> мне похуй
<dualbootah> hello?
<dante123> so i need to know how to create a custom resolution if there is no xorg.conf in 11.04?
<szal> !ru | gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aetas> if you're dual booting can't you just run wow on windows ;)
<ActionParsnip> Raven: sometimes it really makes life easier. The terminal is very powerful and great for advising as we can give terminal commands here
<dante123> ActionParsnip u there?
<ikonia> dante123: you make an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<maco> Raven: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<aetas> ActionParsnip, and copy the output instead of screenshot it
<maco> Raven: the ubuntu mozilla team maintains a repository for the beta, linked above
<ActionParsnip> dante123: if you make an xorg.conf it will be obeyed
<dante123> ikonia, but I don't know what to put in it......everything else works, mouse, synaptics and I dont want to mess that up?  Is there a generic I can use?
<ActionParsnip> aetas: exactly, very handy
<maco> Raven: somewhere in software center (sorry, i use kubuntu not ubuntu) there should be a way to add that repository
<ikonia> dante123: you only put in the stuff you want, if your mouse works, don't put any mouse config in there, the auto detect works fine
<dante123> like can you point me to a very generic one that will just add the 1024x600 res while leaving everything else as configured?
<ActionParsnip> dante123: if you drop to root recovery you can run: Xorg -configure   to make a base file.
<ikonia> dante123: you don't want a generic one, that will conflict with the auto detect stuff, just put in the stuff you want
<maujhsn> I deleted a config.inp file! Fortunately I saved the original config.inp as a text file. What commands do I use to create anew config.inp file?
<dualbootah> can someone help me
<dualbootah> can someone help me
<MrNthDegree> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> maujhsn: what application use a config.inp file ?
<dante123> let me pastebin u all....ikonia and ActionParsnip....hang on...this is what I want to try
<dr_willis> !Ask
<terry> dualbootah: Only if you ask a question.
<aetas> MrNthDegree, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ff5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<dualbootah> i have terry
<ActionParsnip> Yeya
<dualbootah> my world of warcraft crashes saying it encountered a serious error
<ikonia> oghh
<dualbootah> i added the SET gxApi "opengl"
<aetas> which is why no one answered
<dualbootah> and it still wont owkr
<ikonia> dualbootah: have you considered asking for help in #winehq where the specialist wine support is
<dualbootah> i have
<dualbootah> and no one knows the answer
<Pici> dualbootah: Did you look at the url I gave you earlier, or in the channel I told you to ask in?
<terry> dualbootah: Are you running gentoo?
<dualbootah> im running ubuntu
<ikonia> dualbootah: they know about all the config tweaks and glitches needed
<ikonia> dualbootah: you're running wine
<dualbootah> i aksed
<dualbootah> no one knows in there
<dr_willis> !appdb | dualbootah
<ubottu> dualbootah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dante123> does this look okay?  http://pastebin.com/tunDEGXU
<dualbootah> im aware
<maujhsn> Ikonia projectM!
<ikonia> dualbootah: not everything works well with wine, hence why #winehq knows all the tricks/tips and known issues
<Pici> dualbootah: They know more than us about wine issues, its futile to ask in #ubuntu for Wine help.
<dr_willis> there the wine forums also
<dante123> because this is on dell mini 10v notebook and that is really the only res choice worth using
<delac> can anyone tell me why receiving message with Pidgin or changing volume doesn't bring up the notifications anymore?
<aetas> delac, since?
<maujhsn> Ikonia ProjectM is the application!
<dante123> ActionParsnip and ikonia how does that look http://pastebin.com/tunDEGXU
<delac> aetas: i think it has been a while
<ikonia> orys_: maujhsn I have no idea what that application is
<iLogic> help guys, I just downloaded a .iso image of ubuntu on a mac, how do I copy it to a usb drive so I can install on another computer?
<aetas> delac, ps ax | grep notification-area-applet
<terry> dante123: Looks ok as long as your video card and monitor will suport 1024x600   What does xrandr say?
<Zzarkc-20> ActionParsnip: Hey, so I was looking through that guide. It talks about here files, but I can't figure out where the code for their "CONFIRM" is.
<ActionParsnip> Raven: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<delac> aetas:  1992 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/notification-area-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=41 17169 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto notification-area-applet
<xibalba> hello all, is it possible to have 2 bond devices? bond0 and bond1?
<maujhsn> Ikonia tried using the mv command but the terminal says go to mv --help
<aetas> iLogic, I have no idea if this will work but what about "dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb" or whatever your image and flash drive is
<ikonia> maujhsn: mv is "move" not create new file
<aetas> delac, one sec
<Zzarkc-20> mel: Yeah, that would be an option. regardless, I've always wanted to know how to autoinput data when the prompt asks for it. I'm sure I'll need it again soon enough.
<dualbootah> i need to figure out this wow problem
<maujhsn> Ikonia what command creates a new file?
<dualbootah> why does it keep crashing!
<ikonia> maujhsn: just open a blank file in a text editor and save it
<iLogic> aetas: will try
<ActionParsnip> Zzarkc-20: command << inputlist
<TheTongue> um, I think pidgin is possesed
<xibalba> hello all, is it possible to have 2 bond devices? bond0 and bond1? i've submitted this to the mailing list too, waiting on a response
<dr_willis> iLogic:  dd wont work wuth ubuntu isos . yet.. try the pendrivelinux website for tools to put the iso in the flash
<dante123> terry, i know it will because it has before.....problem i think is that edid is sending garbled info (this is a netbook and there have been screen hinge issues) my wifes dell is exactly the same and works with this res.....xanr doesnt recognize the rez however
<jonatasnona> iLogic, use this app usb-creator-gtk
<TheTongue> when my nicklist scrollbar is not at very top or very bottom
<Zzarkc-20> ActionParsnip: How would I indicate pressing enter?
<TheTongue> it jumbles about like its on acid
<ActionParsnip> dualbootah: have you asked in #winehq
<dualbootah> yes
<xibalba> is there an advanced user ubuntu channel?
<dualbootah> no one knows the answer
<dualbootah> ive talked to the 4 best ppl
<aetas> delac, in pidgin's settings under plugins do you have libnotify enabled?
<terry> dante123: Try it and see.
<maujhsn> Ikonia what commands do I use?
<dante123> terry all this stuff happened after 10.04 to 10.10 so I am trying latest and forcing it to go 1024x600 through xorg.conf if possible
<ikonia> maujhsn: open a file in a text editor, put whatever data in you want and just save it
<iLogic> thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip> Zzarkc-20: not sure. My bash-fu is weak. Could ask in #bash as well
<terry> dante123: What video card does it have?  What driver are you loading?
<delac> aetas: yep
<dante123> i put the xorg.conf in etc/X11 still right?
<iLogic> I will try the unetbooting for mac os
<Zzarkc-20> ActionParsnip: Ah yeha... That's a good idea. Forgot they had a channel. Thanks for the help!!!
<terry> dante123: Yes
<xibalba> ActionParsnip , you've helped me out before and seemed knowledgable. do you know if it's possible to have 2 sets of bonded NICs?
<dante123> this is a dell mini 10v......some intel driver....not sure
<maujhsn> Ikonia sudo nano?
<ikonia> maujhsn: if you want, sure
<[THC]AcidRain> omg
<maujhsn> OK
<marek_> Hi.
<[THC]AcidRain> relay access denied. you gotta be shittin me. ive already delt with this problem
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: never used it dude. I would have replied earlier if i did as well
<terry> xibalba: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<dante123> can i just log out then back in or do i have to reboot in order to use xorg.conf???
<aetas> delac, do any other notification events happen up there?
<dr_willis> dante123:  restart x.    sudo service gdm restart    is one way
<terry> what is meant by "bonded NICs"
<aetas> iLogic, I dont think thats gonna work for .iso files, it would need to be .img
<dante123> logged out and then logged back in.....still 1024x768.....cant get 1024x600   anymore ideas?  (also how to check edid data)
<ActionParsnip> Dante: any bugs logged for it? Checked in the ubuntu docs? There is a very long page describing issues with lots of netbooks as well as what works well
<aetas> iLogic, apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<dr_willis> dante123:  loggin/out is not the same as restarting x
<yuvilio> anyone deal with this issue when trying to install postgres? Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/bin/pg_ctl .... invoke-rc.d: initscript postgresql, action "start" failed.
<delac> aetas: changing volume doesnt show the popups. and I havent noticed any others either for a while
<ActionParsnip> Terry: 2 connections with a different wan ip joined to make on interface with the combination of the speeds
<terry> o
<dante123> okay will try shutdown and then start again
<dr_willis> dante123:  restart x.    sudo service gdm restart    is one way
<iLogic> aetas: unetbooting seems to be working :)
<aetas> iLogic, you got it working?
<iLogic> thanks for the help, aetas, dr_willis
<iLogic> yep
<terry> dante123: YOu only have to log out and back in again.
<Gunz4MiPPle> how do i connect the wifi from the cli
<MagentoPycho> hi guys
<dr_willis> dante123:  command is  'sudo service gdm restart'
<aetas> iLogic, great, np :)
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: wilist wlan scanning
<dr_willis> logging out of x may or may not restart the x server
<MagentoPycho> i want to redirect /admin to http://mysite/admin/admin using .htaccess
<nyuszika7h> dante123: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning ;  sudo dhclient wlan0  #Where wlan0 is the actual interface name.
<aetas> delac, you still have the notify panel up right?  the part where the pidgin icon should be and all?
<dante123> well, it didn't work.....under system, pref, monitors my choices are 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.  This dell mini should run 1024x600 but no choice there.  How to check edid for monitor?
<mardi_> hell
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: iwlconfig   #With no arguments will show your wireless NIC's name.
<delac> aetas: yes
<dante123> Thanks for suggestios so far everyone.  I'm thinking there has to be a way to add custom resolution or force 1024x600
<terry> dante123: What display adapter is it?
<delac> aetas: but are those even related? I'm talking about the notify-osd popups
<shadow98> in natty how do you change visual effects to minimal..
<terry> dante123: What driver are you using?
<dante123> terry, how do i check lspci?
<terry> dante123: yes
<alessioalex> hello
<ciss> our ubuntu server 10.04 (virtualbox guest) freezes on boot, immediately after "Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done."
<alessioalex> I cannot install vcprompt on Ubuntu
<aetas> delac, ok well is the notify-osd daemon running?
<alessioalex> can anybody help?
<ciss> i've seen in another paste that the next step in the boot process would be to mount /dev - is this correct?
<ikonia> alessioalex: you need to ask a question for someone to help
<Gunz4MiPPle> thanks terry, but its not working
<shadow98> how do i set the minimum visual effects in natty?
<delac> aetas: not at the moment :) I killed it while trying to restart it. For some reason it never came up again
<dante123> intel 945gm/gms/gme
<alessioalex> I followed the instructions from here, but I get "vcprompt command not found" : http://vcprompt.com/
<dante123> terry
<alessioalex> fresh Ubuntu installation 11.04
<terry> Gnurdux: What is the NIC's name?
<delac> aetas: and I tried to restart it because of the lack of popups
<dante123> how to get edid info terry et al
<aetas> ciss, I believe so
<terry> dante123: xrandr    #What does that tell you?
<ikonia> alessioalex: what instructions
<aetas> delac, did it die off?
<ciss> aetas: then what could possibly prevent /dev from being mounted, without giving any errors?
<shadow98> how do i set the minimum visual effects in natty?
<alessioalex> curl <url> chmod
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: What it the NIC name?  What does  iwconfig tell  you?
<alessioalex> and export..
<delac> aetas: yes, it did die
<dante123> terry it says min 320x200, max 4096x4096 and gives the three resolutions i mentioned before plus the refresh rates
<ikonia> alessioalex: what is the output you get after the curl command
<delac> aetas: and I was kinda expecting it to restart itself, but it didnt
<Gunz4MiPPle> terry:
<Gunz4MiPPle> err
<dante123> i have my wifes dell mini 10v which i could use to compare with
<alessioalex> Everything's fine, I don't get any error
<Gunz4MiPPle> wifi@realtek
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: Yes?
<alessioalex> I made it with sudo
<delac> aetas: and I dont know any command to start it again
<ikonia> alessioalex: what does "ls -la ~/bin/vcprompt" give you
<Gunz4MiPPle> it says wifi@realtek
<alessioalex> -rwxr-xr-x 1 alessio alessio 19228 2011-07-22 21:49 /home/alessio/bin/vcprompt
<aetas> delac, /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-os
<terry> dante123: Then those are the screen size resolutions you have available to you with the driver  you are using now.   Which one is it using now?
<ikonia> alessioalex: please do PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<ThatSnail> Hi, sorry if this is a dumb question; I'm trying to access an environmental variable from a .sh file but it turns up blank.
<dante123> terry my wife is running 10.04 on hers and it gives more resolutions with same graphics card
<ikonia> alessioalex: then try vcpompt
<ikonia> vcprompt
<dante123> terry, how to tell what driver?
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: What is the essid name of the router?
<Bibesko> hi
<Gunz4MiPPle> LOVEBOMB
<ikonia> Gunz4MiPPle: please don't
<terry> dante123: xrandr
<terry> dante123: No sorry.....
<tzhuang> hello
<ikonia> Gunz4MiPPle: this is a support channel, we don't need random offtopic outbursts
<alessioalex> ikonia it seems to work now
<alessioalex> thanks
<ikonia> alessioalex: ther eyou go
<Gunz4MiPPle> ikonia: are you reading my conversation
<tzhuang> i have a shared desktop between my dual boot winxp and ubuntu natty
<terry> dante123:
<terry> dante123: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dante123> terry i have xrandr on screen for this computer and my wifes (which is working in 1024x600)
<ikonia> Gunz4MiPPle: ha, I've just realised it was you SID - sorry
<tzhuang> problem is, shortcuts on my windows don't work in ubuntu
<Gunz4MiPPle> np lol
<dante123> you mean open that file terry?
<tzhuang> and sym links in ubuntu don't work in win
<tzhuang> anyone have a solution to this?
<ikonia> tzhuang: shortcuts ?
<tzhuang> like windows shortcuts. they show up as [shortcut_name].lnk in ubuntu
<tzhuang> folder shortcuts?
<ikonia> tzhuang: windows shortcuts won't work in Ubuntu
<tzhuang> i know that
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: iwconfig wifi@realtek essid LOVEBOMB
<seanzy> does anybody else hate unity?
<ikonia> tzhuang: they are a a different format
<ikonia> seanzy: this isn't the channel for that sort of thing
<dante123> okay terry , i have the log files open on both....what am i looking for?
<ikonia> seanzy: if you don't like it, don't use it
<tzhuang> ikonia: and symbolic links don't seem to work in windows
<tzhuang> ikonia:  the quetion is
<ikonia> tzhuang: the answer is "no"
<tzhuang> ikonia: is there a problem to replace the both fo them
<alex--> lol
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: And then: dhclient wifi@realtek
<tzhuang> ikonia: *solution
<mang0> Hm. I'm looking for getting my UC-Logic tablet working properly in ubuntu, but the forum page I've found is for ubuntu 9.04.....
<tzhuang> ikonia: there's no a format that both will recognize?
<dante123> terry what am I looking for in this log file?
<ikonia> tzhuang: no
<crf> hi, how should desktop entry files be named? application.desktop?
<tzhuang> ikonia: that's unfortunate =( thanks for the help
<george_> hey guys i close the lid so the netbook suspends right? but i see random colors on the screen and my caps lock key goes crazy
<mang0> tzhuang: what? a format that windows and that ubuntu recognises?
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: Of course, you have to preface those commands with sudo
<Gunz4MiPPle> terry its
<Gunz4MiPPle> grr
<Gunz4MiPPle>  Nickname:"<WIFI@REALTEK>"
<aetas> george_, not necessarily no, only if ACPI is setup for it
<Gunz4MiPPle> but it says adapter not found
<ThatSnail> Hey, have a problem with a shell script, there's an environment variable that I have defined in .profile and .bashrc; env makes it appear in root but not in a shell script.  Any ideas?
<dante123> terry, it looks to me that it is using the intel driver
<alessioalex> ikonia another thing: every time I install gVim, I don't get any shortcut and I don't get any icon
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: is   WIFI@REALTEK   really the NIC name of the wifi device?
<mang0> !tablet
<alessioalex> what's that all about?
<Gunz4MiPPle> SET failed on device WIFI@REALTEK ; No such device.
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: What does iwconfig say it is?
<george_> aetas: what do u mean??
<ikonia> alessioalex: where are you looking for an icon ?
<alessioalex> Applications ... somewhere
<Gunz4MiPPle> terry  Nickname:"<WIFI@REALTEK>"
<ikonia> alessioalex: it is in there,
<mang0> !uc-logic
<alessioalex> I just want to put it at the top (near the Firefox icon)
<jerk> hello there... I have the "BOOTMGR is missing" problem... I made a usb boot stick of ubuntu 10.04 32 bit, and booted it from boot menu. however, I get the message that BOOTMGR is missing, and I should press alt ctrl delete for rebbot
<ikonia> alessioalex: you have to create your own launcher next to the firefox icon
<aetas> george_, when you close your netbook the computer sends an ACPI event to the kernel notifying it that it needs to suspend, which the computer can ignore or isnt even setup to receive it
<dante123> terry...have you abandoned me????
<jerk> oh and yeah, i used unetbootin (for windows)
<dualbootah> i made a log of my wow error
<dualbootah> http://pastebin.com/mZvDDzCf
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: iwconfig <wirleless-NIC-name-here> essid <essid-of-router-here> ; dhclient <wireless-NIC-name-here>
<terry> dante123: No
<dualbootah> can someone read it over
<ikonia> dualbootah: you've been give options
<alex--> "You can skip this step if your distribution’s package manager provides a sparsehash package that you can install. "
<alex--> does apt-get provides a sparsehash?
<terry> dante123: Let me first ask you this?  You have upgraded to 10.10, Right?
<terry> dante123: Have you done:  sudo apt-get upgrade   Yet?
<terry> dante123: If not, do so now.  And then see what you get.
<dante123> terry, originally all worked under 10.04.....then after 10.10 (this is my wife's friends netbook) problem happened.  I know that edid on this netbook is not being read....the system defaults to 1024x768 ever since then.  So I decided to install 11.04 celan fresh install
<delac> aetas: seems the popups came back. thanks!
<Gunz4MiPPle> terry: durp, i thot you mean Nickname, not the name of the nic
<jerk> can anyone help, then?
<aetas> dualbootah, pm me
<Gunz4MiPPle> ROLF
<aetas> delac, awesome :)
<dante123> but still resolution is 1024x768 terry, I believe there is soemthing wrong with lcd screen sending incorrect or messed up edid info to the system....hence it does not know that this can support 1024x600..
<terry> dante123: Did you use ubuntu-10.04.1   or  ubuntu-10.04.2 ?
<dante123> 10.10 and upgrade is not part of the problem really, something wrong with edid info and the system does  not realize that this lcd monitor can go into 1024x600....I am trying to force it somethow into 1024x600...becase then all will be well in the universe
<aetas> dante123, any chance you have an nvidia card for it?
<terry> dante123: It depends on the video driver.
<ciss> i've enabled verbose output in grub. my 10.04 server freezes after the line: "EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode". any ideas?
<botthead> hi dudes, one question... does the livecd has an option for load it to ram instead of being a live'cd' ?
<george__> aetas: hey, strange, when i click suspend, the random colors appear again, and the light on my caps lock key starts blinking
<terry> dante123: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dante123> terry, this was probably running fine with ubuntu 10.04.1 originally......what the woman did in between me installing 10.04.1 is anyones guess....when she brought it back to me it was 10.10 and rez was messed up....and no, this does not have nvidia graphics....intel
<ActionParsnip> dante123: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ciss> .. the "freezing" being more of a "hanging", since keyboard input is still displayed
<jerk> thanks anyway
<aetas> george__, looks like ACPI is confused as hell
<george__> aetas: is there a way to fix it??
<aetas> george__, what netbook is this?
<dante123> ActionParsnip it is intel mobile 845gme
<dante123> sorry ActionParsnip intel 945gme
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: ROLF  ?   is that in the output of   iwconfig ?
<george__> aetas: its an HP Mini 210 1010NR with proprietary driver wl installed
<botthead> plz, i want to check a dvd md5sum and i really dont want to install it to hd because it will take me a lot of time... and i just need it for doing a simple task... any hints on how to? i dont need x...just a shell whit noX and whit the cd driver available
<seanzy> how can you resize the icons in the launcher in unity?
<Gunz4MiPPle> terry: yes, there is something called Nickname, but you meant the adapters name, which is wlan2
<george__> seanzy: a program called ccsm will help u out on that
<dante123> ActionParsnip how do i get edid info from monitor?
<ActionParsnip> dante123: you could use the xorg edgers ppa as a very last resort. Its experimental but may fix stuff, may also break stuff but ppa-purge may be able to remove it and reinstall the bad packages
<botthead> Welll... just like i tought... downloading and burning ubuntu was a waste of time... time to go back to the old 'n reliable rescuecd... thanks for nothing anyway.
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: If so:  iwconfig wlan2 essid LOVEBOB ; dhclient wlan2
<ActionParsnip> dante123: if edid isn't given by default then it doesn't do it
<terry> Gunz4MiPPle: NIC -  Network Interface Card  (Sorry I should have said what is the network name for your Wireless Netwrok Interface.)
<dante123> ActionParsnip and terry, i really think this problem is with edid because even bios now shows up using 1024x768 instead of 1024x600......something physically messed up...not just drivers
<Gunz4MiPPle> i shoudl have known thats what you meant
<terry> dante123: bios shows screensize resolution?
<mang0> Guys I found this page whilst trying to sort my graphics tablet out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen But it's for 9.04. Will it still work in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Dante123: that's all i got. Its one reason i always buy nvidia:-)
<dante123> terry, when booting the computer (my wifes with exact same hardware) and her friends (messed up one) you can see from the bios screen by the location of the dell logo that they are in different resolutions.....so this is PRIOR to any OS running
<aetas> george__, I can't find anything on google relating to it :(
<ActionParsnip> Mang0: worth a try. Just be sure you can roll back whatever you do
<dante123> Is there a way to access edid information from command line.....?  like lspci, or lsusb,,,,some other command?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I've got no idea how to roll back anything on ubuntu :/
<terry> dante123: Then see what you have on your wife's PC and duplicate it.
<mang0> are there terminal commands to undo the last command ActionParsnip ?
<terry> dante123: But did you do   apt-get upgrade    yet?  If not. do so now.  Ok?
<dante123> terry, wife is running 10.04 and this is running 11.04 so exact duplication is not possible I dont think
<aetas> george__, I have some stuff to try if you wanna pm me
<dante123> terry, already ran update manager after fresh install of 11.04
<TheCyph3r> Question: If I use the "sudo su" command, how can I revert OUT of root in that shell?
<ActionParsnip> Mang0: if a guide tells you to edit a file, make a backup copy somewhere else. Its not ubuntu specific
<mang0> ActionParsnip: gotcha, thanks
<dante123> terry, why should I run upgrade if I just did a fresh install and updated everything after that (will do it if you really think it will help)
<th0r> TheCyph3r: exit
<ActionParsnip> Mang0: if its bad you can simply restore the known good file
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<mang0> yeah, I see. thankyou
<terry> dante123:  Then look at what you have on the wife's and duplicate it on the other one.  lsmod  will tell you the modules.  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  will show you X's log file.
<dante123> terry, just ran it and there is nothing to upgrade....already running the latest
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i get phpbb3 to relay with my email? i was sure this thing was working 2 months ago
<alex--> how can i get something like this? : http://84.27.25.180/images/eth0-day.png
<[THC]AcidRain> but now im getting emails saying relay access denied
<ikonia> [THC]AcidRain: check the phpbb forums
<Arcademan> May I ask is there a way to disable the unity dock in Ubuntu 11.04 :)
<terry> dante123: You run upgrade to make sure all packages are up to date.
<ActionParsnip> Dante123: if you run Natty in a live cd, is it ok?
<ikonia> [THC]AcidRain: your MTA needs to have your domain setup in the smtp relay parameter
<th0r> alex--: nagios?
<dante123> terry, i compared the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the main difference I see is around edid (wife's computer lists make of monitor etc.) and resolution modes
<alex--> what does nagios does?
<ActionParsnip> !classic |arcademan
<ubottu> arcademan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<th0r> alex--: http://84.27.25.180/images/eth0-day.png
<alex--> i mean
<alex--> is it a webpage?
<alex--> webapp?
<alex--> program?
<FloodBot1> alex--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !info nagios
<terry> dante123: what you are looking for is the video driver.
<ubottu> Package nagios does not exist in natty
<alex--> does it needs a gui?
<ikonia> alex--: it's overkill for you, it's a full monitoring suite
<Arcademan> Is there another way without changing to gnome classic :)
<alex--> why overkill?
<th0r> alex--: it is an app you install on a server. It collects snmp data from network nodes and creates those graphs from that data
<dante123> ActionParsnip, no, same thing.  Runs in 1024x768 no matter what livecd, ubuntu, BIOS
<ikonia> alex--: because it's a full enterprise monitoring tool that needs to be installed, setup and maintained, and you just want a graph for your network card
<ActionParsnip> Terry: intel drivers are part of a default install
<dante123> well not bios setup, but logo screen before booting
<alex--> ikonia: i also want to see where traffic goes to
<terry> ActionParsnip: Ok, good info.
<dwatkins> alex--: that screenshot looks like "MRTG", it needs no GUI and can run in the background
<ikonia> alex--: nagios won't do that
<Arcademan> Is there a dockable weather App in unity :) may I ask where the extension are placed
<alex--> is it nagios or MRGT?
<alex--> !info MRGT
<ubottu> Package MRGT does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> dante123: I've used puppy Linux in the past to make an xorg.conf file then copied it to my installed ubuntu
<dante123> terry, the driver is same as my wifes computer.....intel 945 gme.....the problem is that the monitor is not detected properly.....it does not recognize what the monitor can do.....refresh rates,resolutions etc.....becasue I believe there is a hardware problem....what i am trying to do is force it into 1024x600
<bbird1999> !!
<th0r> alex--: that is mrtg
<alex--> is mrtg easier?
<dante123> ActionParnsip, I have used puppy like that too......aside from the fact that I do not have puppy on usb handy....though....I think solution will come from editing existing xorg.conf to get the resolutiion we need.
<terry> dante123: I do not think you can force it to use 1024x600 Unless the driver software says you can, it's not gonna happen.  xrandr - what you see is what you get.  Unless you can run a different driver or a diferent kernel that has built in driver that will support it.
<jakemp> It would be nice if ubuntu one had something set up so that I could use it to communicate(something like ssh or http) with all of my other ubuntu machines wherever I was.
<aetas> dante123, edit xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> dante123: xorg.conf will tell it. The screen/video chip just isn't playing well with your version of xorg
<dante123> terry, u r probably right, but I have edited xorg.conf before on another system where acer monitor did not give the edid info correctly and by having refresh rate and resolutions in there....was able to get it to display res i wanted
<terry> dante123: was that with a CRT monitor?
<ActionParsnip> jakemp: you can. I do it e every day. Just use port forwarding. Different port forwarding to each host
<alexleon> ugh this new frostwire sucks -.- there is a program like frostwire but the old one?
<ActionParsnip> !gnutella | alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<dante123> ActionParsnip, then how do you explain that bios spash screen display differently on the exact same netbooks......something has happened to this pc itself...where even spash screens appear different (whereas when they were first purchased were identical)
<jakemp> yeah, ActionParsnip  but something a bit more seamless and easier. I can set up a shared directory between all of my machines, but Ubuntu one is so much easier
<alexleon> i wanna download sigle mp3's
<jakemp> It just seems like a good next step
<aetas> alexleon, telling us the feature you're looking for is probably better
<dante123> terry, that was a monitor that was NOT crt but ubuntu detected it as such.......again edid issues
<alex--> what's the difference between ubuntu server 32 bit and ubuntu server 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> dante123: the bios is its own thing. So will always show the splash. It will even shos it if you installed ubuntu server which has no graphical desktop at a
<ActionParsnip> All
<terry> alex--: 32bit libraries in one, 64bit libraries in the other.
<alex--> nothing else ?
<alexleon> aetas the old frostwire used to show wich one is mp3 but the new one doesnt it shows only bog torrents i wanna find songs one by one
<ActionParsnip> alex--: 64 bit will only run on 64 bit cpu. 32bit will run both
<alex--> and about ram?
<terry> alex--:  More than that, different kernel etc.
<alex--> windows had some problem only couldn't take 3 gb ram
<dante123> ActionParsnip, how do you explain how a computer that once had Dell Logo on bootup centred in the middle of screen, suddenly has it lowered and cut off?  Hardware issue...that happens to correspond with display issues that came up in ubuntu.
<joshmc> alex--: that may be limited by the model of your processor, maybe not
<alex--> intel i7
<alex--> i dont know which one
<Aleuck> hello, i'm working with ubuntu server and i need a qemu-kvm virtual machine to use the eth0 on bridge.. how is this possible?
<joshmc> alex--: well, then it's not likely limited by that, haha
<ActionParsnip> jakemp: you could forward to one system, then have that system mount the other systems. Acting as a center
<dante123> Im saying that if you ran windows or anything else on this computer.......the screen is going to go into 1024x768 now (for some unknown reason) when it used to go 1024x600
<alex--> why is 64 bit recommend then?
<jakemp> any modern CPU is 64 bit, except atoms
<jakemp> anything newere than a pentium
<jakemp> 4
<edbian> Me CPU is modern!
<edbian> And it's 32 bits! :D
<shj> hi! guys!
<terry> dante123: I suppose you could try to create an xorg.conf file while running the LiveCD and then copy it to /etc/X11/ on the HD.   Use  X -configure  See what happens.
<ActionParsnip> Dante: the bios splash would show even if you had no OS installed at all. It means nothing
<terry> dante123: Does the LiveCD show porper resolution?
<aetas> terry, why can't he edit the one he has?
<terry> aetas: He can.
<jakemp> edbian, what CPU is that?
<edbian> jakemp: Intel Celeron D from 2007
<jakemp> okay, modern non celeron CPU
<xibalba> ActionParsnip , you've helped me out before and seemed knowledgable. do you know if it's possible to have 2 sets of bonded NICs?
<Spikestuff> Hi, how do I change my workstation or computer name on Ubuntu 11.04?
<aetas> terry, so what was the reason for the liveCD one?  I haven't been able to keep track
<ActionParsnip> jakemp: is my core2duo 1
<alex--> what are the cons and tons of me taking 64 bit ubuntu?
<alex--> because i have a problem with starting and compiling mta server on ubuntu 64 bit
<dante123> terry, the livecd goes into 1024x768 on this system.....so basically that is pointless
<alex--> because the program itself is 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> 1.2ghz dual core modern?
<edbian> alex--: cons and tons?
<xibalba> ActionParsnip , if it's n atom
<aetas> alex--, 32bit binaries can run fine
<terry> dante123: Ok then create one from your wire's PC.
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: its a
<jakemp> what c2d? I thought they were all 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> An intel
<alex--> advantages and disadvantages
<xibalba> has anyone in t his chan now dont nic-bnding?
<alex--> i can't get my mta server running aetas
<xibalba> nic-bindongi*
<jakemp> also, edbian pentium D is netburst architecture, so that is splitting hairs
<terry> dante123: Create one on the wife's PC, test it, see if it works over there, then copy it to the other one and try it.
<dante123> terry, now that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> alex--: i suggest you research what 64bit is
<edbian> jakemp: It's not a pentium.  but who's splitter hairs now?
<aetas> alex--, ok well you obviously compiled it fine so what happens when you run it?
<edbian> spittling*
<Aleuck> I need to bridge my qemu virtual machine's network, can anyone help me?
<alex--> no i'm stuck in compiling
<alex--> but actually i dont need to compile
<alex--> on my linux desktop i just open the file and it works
<alex--> but on my linux server it gets me a access denied
<alex--> or segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> Jakemp: its in a dell d420  dual core 1.2ghz. 32bit architecture
<blackhawk> hey everyone
<shj> i just installed ubuntu in my brother laptop and @ first boot it showed me msg says something like "due to lack graphic capabilities it unity wont be able to work" and so it switched me to gnome ""no effects .... i installed the graphic card drivers but still i cant run gnome or unity i just have gnome "no effects"!
<ikonia> alex--: what are you trying to compile ?
<blackhawk> is this the right place for help?
<alex--> mta-server
<jakemp> ActionParsnip, a dell latitude?
<ikonia> blackhawk: if it's ubuntu help, sure
<blackhawk> cool
<blackhawk> well i installed ubuntu and everything is fine with me till now except one problem,i'm dual booting ubuntu with windows 7,i once logged into windows and it gave me a message to restart then i restarted,everything is fine but on next restart,it didn't give me the screen which make me choose which os do i want to get into and if i don't choose it would go to ubuntu,this page didn't appear and it gave me an error and there was somthing like this written,"Grub
<blackhawk> rescue>" or something like that,i had to reinstall ubuntu and everything came back alive,i think it is a problem between the two booting managers of windows and ubuntu,so is there something to unify both of them so this won't happen again??!!
<ActionParsnip> jamesbond2: yes
<jakemp> heh close enough
<aetas> alex--, something else is going on then...if its access is denied then it means you dont have executability set or you aren't running with necessary privileges
<ActionParsnip> ;-)
<ikonia> !dualboot | blackhawk
<ubottu> blackhawk: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> blackhawk: that url should explain it to you
<shj> mmm ... can anybosy help me here plz!?
<alex--> i get access denied with root
<shj> anybody
<alex--> or i get segmentation fault
<ikonia> alex--: you shouldn't be root
<alex--> why not
<ikonia> alex--: the root account is locked, you shouldn't be able to be root
<alex--> then i have enough privileges
<alex--> no it's not
<alex--> i changed the password of it
<alex--> and now i can access it
<ikonia> alex--: then you should know what you're doing
<alex--> otherwise i can't edit my websites
<ikonia> alex--: if you know enough to change the password on root, so you know better than the ubuntu developers
<ikonia> alex--: yes, you can, that's what sudo and permissions changes are for
<blackhawk> thanks ubutto i'll read it now
<alex--> how to open the terminal file manager with sudo?
<Aleuck> Hi, I have a host ubuntu server with ubuntu serveras guest OS... I need to start the guest OS on qemu-kvm in network bridging mode. can anyone help me?
<alex--> to access my websites? because virtualmin places them into another home dir
<llutz> alex--: sudo mc
<alex--> thx
<Spikestuff> How do I change my workstation or computer name on Ubuntu 11.04?
<llutz> !hostname | Spikestuff
<ubottu> Spikestuff: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jakemp> ActionParsnip, that's not a core2duo, it's a core duo
<shj> guys! how can i activate effects and unity ?!
<alex--> *** The curl-config script could not be found. Make sure it is
<alex--> *** in your path, and that curl is properly installed.
<alex--> *** Or see http://curl.haxx.se/
<alex--> configure: error: Library requirements (curl) not met.
<edbian> shj: What video card do you have?
<shj> invida
<shj> geforece
<ikonia> alex--: you need curl
<alex--> ok
<seanzy> ugg i started playing around with ccsm and now my launcher is gone
<alex--> i insatlled it now
<alex--> apt-get install curl
<alex--> same error
<ikonia> alex--: what is mta-server the thing you're trying to build
<alex--> ikonia: i dont understand you
<ikonia> alex--: no, the curl libraries and development packages, not the binary
<ikonia> alex--: what does "mta-server" do ?
<edbian> shj: what driver are you using?
<alex--> host mta server ?
<shj> edbian : recommended one!
<alex--> ikonia: how to install the libraries and development packages?
<ikonia> alex--: mta as in "mail transfer agent"
<wols> alex--: what is this software you are trying to build?
<alex--> game server
<alex--> for gta san andreas
<edbian> shj: which one is that?  proprietary or open source?
<alex--> multi theft auto
<wols> alex--: apt-cache search curl |grep curl |grep dev
<alex--> libcurl-ocaml-dev - OCaml libcurl bindings (Development package)
<alex--> libflickcurl-dev - C library for accessing the Flickr API - development files
<alex--> libghc6-curl-dev - GHC 6 libraries for the libcurl Haskell bindings
<shj> edbian : its proprietary
<alex--> liblua5.1-curl-dev - libcURL development files for the Lua language version 5.1
<alex--> libcurl4-gnutls-dev - Development files and documentation for libcurl (GnuTLS)
<FloodBot1> alex--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex--> libcurl4-openssl-dev - Development files and documentation for libcurl (OpenSSL)
<moegreen> hey guys whats a good desktop widget people are using to monitor their system as far as ram, cpu temp, load, etc...?
<edbian> shj: Which one then?  (sudo lspci -k will tell you exactly which)
<Galaxor> Hey, I'm looking for libgcj.a.  It doesn't seem to come with libgcj.a.  Is there another package that includes it?
<alex--> wols: http://pastebin.com/Gbguecn3
<ikonia> alex--: sorry to be awkward, but multi theft auto is a windows server, I can't see a linux version
<jen_> ello
<alex--> http://linux.mtasa.com/
<alex--> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> alex--: thank you
<Stockholm_Angel> TURN ON THE NEWS NOW huge explosion and attack in norway
<alex--> every time when i run it i get permission denied or segmentation fault
<alex--> so some guy in mta support said to me: compile it again
<ikonia> alex--: the mta site says it's binary files, you don't compile it
<edbian> ikonia: How do you know it was a lie?
<dr_willis> alex--:  and how are you running it?
<alex--> every time when i run it i get permission denied or segmentation fault, so some guy in mta support said to me: compile it again
<alex--> ./mta-server
<ikonia> edbian: didn't say it was a lie
<edbian> ikonia: Just OT for the channel?
<alex--> dr_willis: ./mta-server
<dr_willis> alex--:  its a windows app. use wine.
<alex--> it's not a windows app
<alex--> it's for linux
<ikonia> edbian: yup, and it happens with this user all the time
<shj> edbian : mmm.... i got this from additional dirvers (NVIDIA graphic driver (version current) [recommended ]
<alex--> :\
<ikonia> dr_willis: there is a windows erver too
<dr_willis> then chmod +x it.
<ikonia> dr_willis: linux sorry
<alex--> i already did
<shj> edbian : is this helpful
<ikonia> alex--: ok - so the file is a binary file, you don't need to compile it
<dr_willis> alex--:  you on 32 or 64bit?
<alex--> alex--	every time when i run it i get permission denied or segmentation fault, so some guy in mta support said to me: compile it again
<alex--> 64 bit
<edbian> shj: It's too vague.  I need you to use sudo lspci -k  to see which driver is being used.
<dr_willis> alex--:  it may be a 32bit binary.
<ikonia> alex--: ok, so you know it's for a 32bit OS
<Galaxor> I have some java source code.  I want to compile it down to native code and put it on a machine that doesn't have gcj or java installed, so I figured I'd compile it statically.  But I don't have libgcj.a.  Is there any package that contains that file, or do I have to build it myself?
<alex--> ikonia: yes
<alex--> it is a 32 bit binary
<ikonia> alex--: the website says "The package is built on and for 32bit systems.
<ikonia> alex--: it's quite clear
<alex--> and?
<alex--> how to run it?
<shj> edbian : VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<shj> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0110
<acicula> Galaxor: apt-file might help you locate the package i think
<dr_willis> !find libgcj.a
<shj> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<frank123> hello I am having issues with the "mute" key. "volume-up" and "volume-down" works well, but with the update "mute" does not work no more. The hardware is a thinkpad sl 510. xev does not recieve signals from the key. before the update it worked.
<shj> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<acicula> !find apt-file
<ubottu> Package/file libgcj.a does not exist in natty
<ubottu> Found: apt-file
<Tigerboy> Regarding Gnome 2 how to I change settings like make it so I can single-click an icon on the desktop to launch it
<edbian> Galaxor: any java code requires the JVM (java) to run.  That is the point of java actually.
<aetas> alex--, I thought this was something you compiled.  its a 32bit binary they gave ya?
<frank123> here I found a tutorial, about kernel modification how it could be fixed, but it seems to complicated for me. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/SL_Driver_on_Ubuntu
<Galaxor> acicula: Cool, thanks.
<alex--> yes it is
<alex--> but some guy said: compile it yourself
<frank123> can you please fix the kernel for this hardware in the next update?
<ikonia> alex--: so a.) it's not a compile you're trying to do b.) it's a 32bit binary running on a 64bit system
<alex--> so i'm trying to
<edbian> shj: So kernel driver in use is nvidia :)
<ikonia> alex--: ok then ask that guy for support
<alex--> he's gone
<alex--> nobody answering
<Spikestuff> Now once I edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and perform the hostname command, should I reboot to implement the changes?
<Galaxor> edbian: not if you compile it to native code with gcj.  That is the point of gcj.
<ikonia> alex--: I'm looking at the dependencies on the package and I don't think it's going to work on 11.04
<alex--> all offtopic talk
<edbian> shj: the first thing you said is just the card which is useful because it has the number 7300 :)
<shj> edbian : yes! but i cant run unity!
<dr_willis> !hostname | Spikestuff
<ubottu> Spikestuff: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<alex--> ikonia: i have 10.04 lts 64 bit
<TheCyph3r> what does unity have over standard gnome?
<edbian> Galaxor: OH RLY?! :D
<Spikestuff> I already did that, dr_willis, but my hostname is still the same.
<ikonia> alex--: Hmmm it looks like it's designed for 32bit systems, which is why it's built for 32bit stuff
<dante123> terry, u still there?
<edbian> shj: Yes, I know that.  Hang on I have to look something up.
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  well 'standard' gnome (aka gnome2) is being phased out.
<ikonia> alex--: the dependencies suggest it's not going to build 64bit
<dr_willis> Spikestuff:  you missed a step then i am guessing.
<shj> edbian : sure! thanks! for trying :)
<alex--> ikonia: how to make it work then?
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: Why??
<ikonia> alex--: use it on a 32bit system,
<dr_willis> Spikestuff:  do the changes then reboot.
<aetas> alex--, whats the link for this thing?
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  the gnome devs have decided to move on.
<alex--> i dont have 32 bit installation
<alex--> aetas: http://linux.mtasa.com/
<frank123> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/SL_Driver_on_Ubuntu
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: boo...maybe I'll just stick with 10.04 forever :P
<ikonia> aetas: has quite good documentation
<Tigerboy> anyone know what file or program to use for gnome 2 settings?
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: btw, I found a way to rename all of those pictures very quickly
<edbian> shj: Could you put the output of sudo lspci -k and sudo lsmod    into this website and give me the link it give you?  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis: Thunar File Manager did the job :-)
<edbian> shj: This is called pastebin
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  rox-filer has similer features.
<aetas> alex--, lol this is mta?  I used to work on it :p
<shj> edbian : sure just a minute!
<alex--> aetas: what do you mean?
<Tigerboy> anyone can use standard gnome by just choosing classic decktop after you click the username in the log on screen
<aetas> alex--, <-- programmer
<dante123> how to get out of gui and drop into command line to run sudo Xorg -configure ??????
<alex--> you are mta sa programmer?
<edbian> shj: thanks
<edbian> dante123: ctrl + alt + F1
<shj> edbian : do you want the full output or just the one related to the graphic card!?
<aetas> alex--, I used to help them with it but it was years ago
<edbian> shj: The whole thing
<edbian> shj: Easier for you :)
<alex--> :)
<alex--> can you help me out now?
<shj> edbian : :) ok!
<aetas> alex--, I have 64bit too, lemme try my luck
<aetas> alex--, The MTA:SA server currently cannot be properly compiled in 64-bit mode. Instead, you should compile it in 32-bit mode and run it using 32-bit compatibility mode (use the -m32 flag).
<shj> edbian : here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/650198/
<edbian> shj: reading...
<alex--> ./mta-server -m32 ?
<edbian> shj: Missing the output of sudo lsmod    :)  Can I get another one with that in it?
<acicula> aetas: not all 32bit dependencies might be available though?
<CharlieM2304> Hi everyone! does anyone recommend me any firewall software to control the local network?
<aetas> acicula, yeah you need the 32bit libraries
<shj> edbian : sure! here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650199/
<edbian> shj: No.  That's sudo lspci -k     I need sudo lsmod
<shj> edbian : oh! sorry!
<Darkfd> anyone know where ubuntu-tweak is hiding on irc?
<edbian> shj: It's k
<acicula> aetas: yeah but i mean on 64bit pnly some libs are repackaged as 32bit, so any nonstandard dependencies youd need to add
<Aleuck> Hi, I have a host ubuntu server with ubuntu serveras guest OS... I need to start the guest OS on qemu-kvm in network bridging mode. can anyone help me?
<acicula> Aleuck: look up libvirt, that makes doing that pretty easy, detailed documentation on how to setup bridging on the libvirt site as well
<aetas> acicula, it runs on my 64big
<shj> edbian : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650201/ .... hopefully that's what u want! :)
<aetas> t
<edbian> shj: Your username and computer name are strange
<joeseph> I'm trying to setup sftp.  I have ssh and ftp setup. What resource is avaliable for a tutorial/walkthrough?  I'm having trouble googling one.
<edbian> shj: Yes that's the correct pastebin
<edbian> thanks
<shj> edbian : yes! i will change later! :) i guess!
<balakrishna> hi
<edbian> shj: let's try removing the open source driver and reboot ok?  sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<dualbootah> how do i find my flash drive in ubuntu
<shj> edbian : so remove current driver and run that command?
<aetas> acicula, we got it working, not sure what he was doing but its ok
<edbian> shj: Running the command removes the open source driver nouveau  It is generally a good idea to have exactly 1 driver installed at a time.  The restart the machine.  We're going to try to test out the nvidia-current proprietary driver (which does support your card)
<shj> edbian : ops! i just removed it!
<edbian> shj: Which did you remove?
<edbian> shj: What command did you run?
<Kazisho> >mfw Americans call a tutti frutti point and shooty a "gun"
<shj> edbian : i used "additional drivers"
<edbian> shj: That's fine.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<edbian> shj: I don't like using that 'additional drivers' gui because it is buggy and a liar :P
<shj> edbian : i runed the command : sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<edbian> shj: good, so we don't have to do that agian.
<edbian> shj: restart then
<shj> edbian : ok
<slim_gaza> hey guys is 11.04 any good yet, i tried it wen if first came out but unity just made me revert plus i have an acer timeline 4810 so it isn't powerful
<edbian> slim_gaza: unity runs great on my netbook.  One of it's strong suits is small screens.
<slim_gaza> edbian, so i take 11.04 is stable?
<edbian> slim_gaza: Not as stable as 10.04 or Debian
<PhoenixSTF> slim_gaza, has one would say, "stable...ish"
<slim_gaza> edbian, PhoenixSTF   ah! i'll just stick to my good o 10.10
<shj> edbian : nothing has changed!
<edbian> slim_gaza: sure :)
<PhoenixSTF> slim_gaza, thats a bad choice
<edbian> shj: alright  so nvidia-current does not help (I didn't expect it to)
<edbian> shj: We have many more options.  Before we switch drivers can you give me the output of dmesg in a pastebin?
<PhoenixSTF> slim_gaza, but if it holds until the 12.04 comes out
<slim_gaza> PhoenixSTF, why is it bad?
<edbian> shj: Then sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current    and sudo apt-get install nvidia-173   and restart again
<PhoenixSTF> slim_gaza, i think 10.10 has only 1 year or 2 of updates qhile the LTS has 3 or 4
<ikonia> non LTS version have 18 months, LTS versions have 3 years on the desktop 5 on the server
<acicula> slim_gaza: no its not, though it seems not everyone agrees with the choice of windowmanager, but you can just use the classic gnome look if you want
<shj> edbian : sure!
<slim_gaza> PhoenixSTF, oh
<acicula> as in,its not bad
<edbian> shj: awesome
<slim_gaza> acicula, okay, i'll give it a spin
<PhoenixSTF> ikonia, thanks for the info ;)
<acicula> PhoenixSTF: 18 months for normal, 3 year for LTS, 5 year for Server
<PhoenixSTF> 11.04 its good but if it is a production entreprise enviroment i would stick to a lts
<shj> edbian : here is the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650209/
<acicula> oh ikonia posted that already, nvm
<edbian> shj: k, not runt he apt-get commands and reboot while I read.
<PhoenixSTF> acicula, all server versions?
<acicula> PhoenixSTF: no just LTS
<edbian> shj: wait
<edbian> shj: there is a whole bunch of stuff about nouveau in here.  I thought we purged that?
<PhoenixSTF> acicula, ty :)
<edbian> shj: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<dante123> if i want ubuntu 11.04 to use xorg.conf file.......do I put it in etc/X11 or is there a new place it needs to be for 11.04?
<acicula> dante123: same old place
<edbian> dante123: /etc/X11   :)
<shj> edbian : ok!
<slim_gaza> fresh install or upgrade which is better?
<edbian> shj: ok, so what was installed and what was removed?
<PhoenixSTF> dante123, ususaly those things dont change on ubuntu/debian
<slim_gaza> got my stuff on dropbox anyway
<acicula> slim_gaza: id just upgrade
<PhoenixSTF> slim_gaza, IMO fresh... but safe upgrade will do the trick but a lot of trash will be acumulated
<terry> dante123: No, that's the right place.
<slim_gaza> acicula, PhoenixSTF  thanks
<terry> /etc/X11
<shj> edbian : nothing removed as nivida was not found! and nivida-137is still in download ... slow connection!
<slim_gaza> Is it only me, or are u guys tempted by the new macs and lion?
<acicula> slim_gaza: some cruft will remain when you upgrade, but its marginally mostly, i survived 6 consequtive upgrades without any adverse effects. just gotta watch out if you have customized things like nvidia drivers installed by hand
<PhoenixSTF> slim_gaza, im with acicula on this one, safe-upgrade it, if you fell it isnt good just fresh install
<edbian> shj: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau        This needs to happen.  Did it?
<edbian> shj: without errors?
<slim_gaza> aright guys thanks, upgrading now
<rww> slim_gaza: It's just you and #ubuntu-offtopic
<PhoenixSTF> LOL
<dante123> terry, okay i think i made a xorg.conf from my wifes computer and ubuntu 11.04 livecd.....will try same file on the other computer
<slim_gaza> haha very funny rww
<shj> edbian : home@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<shj> Reading package lists... Done
<shj> Building dependency tree
<shj> Reading state information... Done
<edbian> shj: don't do that!
<FloodBot1> shj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shj> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<shj>   dkms screen-resolution-extra
<slim_gaza> rww i am sure you are probably drooling over the apple store's site at this very moment :P
<ANdrw> _12321
<acicula> slim_gaza: take a hint when its offered?
<shj> floodbot1 : sure! sorry for that!
<edbian> shj: I don't care about those extra packages right now.  We'll clean them all up when we're done.  Did you do this:  sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<slim_gaza> acicula, sure just mocking about
<slim_gaza> thanks anyways for the info guys
<acicula> slim_gaza: thats what -offtopic is for ;)
<shj> edbian : just a moment its installing nvida-173 now!
<edbian> shj: k
<shj> edbian : ok! i ran the command
<blackhawk> is the grub app come already installed in ubuntu?
<aetas> guys whats the command that brings up an ncurses dialog that you can implement in a shell script?  cant remember the name :/
<edbian> shj: ok, so nvidia-173 is installed.  and nouveau is purged?
<aetas> it was like "dialog" or something
<edbian> shj: restart and if it doesn't work then give me dmesg in a pastebin again
<shj> edbain : it says "not installed so not removed"
<rww> !info dialog | aetas
<ubottu> aetas: dialog (source: dialog): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-20100428-1 (natty), package size 273 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<rww> so yes, dialog :P
<edbian> shj: that's what the nouveau purge command said?
<aetas> rww, thats not it is it?
<alex--> rww: The program 'dialog' is currently not installed.
<aetas> lol yeah I guess it is
<rww> aetas: looks like it is to me :|
<rww> alex--: and?
<shj> edbian : it says : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is not installed, so not removed
<alex--> is there any other way
<alex--> by not installing it?
<xibalba> hey guys
<aetas> alex--, ok alex yeah do read
<xibalba> has anyone here done dual nic-bonding
<edbian> shj: strange... ok restart and give me the output of dmesg again
<rww> ,lastlog alex--
<xibalba> like having a bond0 and bond1 interface?
<alex--> read?
<rww> eep
<alex--> or dialog?
<Caelum> What is the windows installer? Does it run ubuntu in some sort of VM? Is it better than using VirtualBox?
<xibalba> anybody?
<shj> edbian :
<aetas> alex--, dialog draws a little ncurses GUI but if they're not shipping it default then use read
<edbian> shj: restart and give me dmesg   and lspci -k and lsmod
<xibalba> i've been asking for hours here, but too much data flies by
<shj> edbian : ok!
<alex--> i just want plain text
<edbian> shj: k great
<alex--> not a dialog
<aetas> alex--, read
<rww> Caelum: no, it runs Ubuntu on the actual hardware with the root partition mounted to a loopback filesystem in C:\wubi
<terry> dante123: See my pm
<RobinJ> what the shit?
<xibalba> i've also posted to the mailing list, but my email has gone through yet
<Caelum> rww: oh I see, thank you
<RobinJ> ubuntu just froze.... how can i flter all those useless crap out of my dmesg logs?
<PhoenixSTF> RobinJ, in terminal?
<RobinJ> i need to see what caused the error, not things about my wireless
<RobinJ> Phoenix6780: GUI or terminal, doesnt matter
<dante123> terry see my reply
<edbian> RobinJ: It puts most recent stuff at the bottom of dmesg.  There is a time stamp next to it.  The freeze is probably the most recent thing.
<PhoenixSTF> RobinJ, cat "File" | grep "parameter you are searching for"
<PhoenixSTF> RobinJ, example, cat /var/log/secure | grep login
<RobinJ> ed1703: only the timestamps arent readable to human beings xd
<aetas> RobinJ, so "dmesg | grep login"
<RobinJ> parameter...what parameter
<edbian> RobinJ: They're second from when the computer started.
<xibalba> is there a more advanced ubuntu channel
<xibalba> where someone could answer this?
<xibalba> #ubuntu-server is quiet, no one responds
<ikonia> xibalba: why do you need a more advanced channel
<acicula> xibalba: do you have a specific question?
<PhoenixSTF> RobinJ, parameter is hwat are you lokiin for in the line, if it says Login, Robin, Error or something
<aetas> xibalba, you can ask but let em know in advance so you don't get chased out
<xibalba> ikonia , acicula , yes i do have a specific question
<ikonia> xibalba: this channel is more than capable of answering simple things like nic bonding
<ikonia> xibalba: then ask it
<PhoenixSTF> RobinJ, try the example i told you you get the picture
<RobinJ> Phoenix6780: i know how grep works...... but how do i know whats important in the dmesg logs
<xibalba> ikonia , let me repost my whole Q. I started asking a few hours ago, can you hang on just a moment?.
<ikonia> yes
<blackhawk> anyone know if grub is preinstalled in ubuntu?
<xibalba> ikonia , this is my interface config from /etc/network/interface -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/650125/
<acicula> blackhawk: its installed during installation yes
<PhoenixSTF> RobinJ, your computer crashed? try searching for the time it whent down!
<xibalba> i have also tried using - inplace of _
<justine777w> Hello. I just downloaded Ubuntu 10.04 to my dell laptop but my wireless is disabled and I am unable to click on it to enable it. I do not know why this is happening. Help?
<xibalba> so putting - did the trick, however only bond0 come up
<ikonia> xibalba: ok
<PhoenixSTF> RobinJ, sorry but i dont Know more hoe to do it.
<xibalba> and bond0 is showing it's down and in a RoundRobin setup, when I'm trying for fail over
<blackhawk> good,so it over writes the windows boot manager
<RobinJ> would be around 22:27... but the dmesg timestamps arent actually timestamps as human beings would write them down are they
<shj> edbian : nothing has changed! dmesg output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650215/
<Daghdha> I am streaming a video from my unbuntu over SMB. runs fine. Untill i delete a file from the same volume remotely. Then it stops untill the the disks from my raid have wakened. Sound familar/logical?
<blackhawk> then why did i had problems booting
<acicula> justine777w: can you try connecting a cable and let ubuntu update first?
<ikonia> xibalba: how are you trying to fail it over ?
<Daghdha> the raid is a totally different volume.
<acicula> blackhawk: idk, what do you see at boot?
<xibalba> ikonia , i'm trying to use bond-mode 1, ut it looks like is defaulting to bond mode 0
<justine777w> acicula: yes, i updated and everything as well as restarted. it still does not work.
<ikonia> xibalba: what makes you think that
<xibalba> i can only do screen captures now because i only have IPMI access
<shj> edbian : and lsmod : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650217/
<xibalba> ikonia , how do you propose i uplaod some screen shots?
<ikonia> xibalba: I don't want screen shots
<ikonia> xibalba: I want to know why you think it's running in mode 0
<acicula> justine777w: does the Additional driver tool list a driver for the wireless?
<edbian> shj: reading...
<blackhawk> acicula it gives me "error" and "grub rescue"
<xibalba> ikonia , ok. I checked /proc/net/bonding/bond0
<xibalba> i cat'd that file.
<ikonia> xibalba: and it shows mode 0 ?
<edbian> he quit
<edbian> wow
<blackhawk> just black screen with those
<edbian> shj: You're back
<acicula> blackhawk: did you install on a usb disk?
<blackhawk> yes
<edbian> shj: I am NO CLUE why nouveau is running instead of nvidia.  It isn't even installed!  Can I see sudo lspci -k please?
<xibalba> ikonia , i guess not it's saying "bonding Mode: faul-tolerance (active-backup)"
<blackhawk> no,sorry,i did it FROM a usb
<xibalba> so that is correctly setting bond-mode 1
<edbian> Why is nouveau running on shj's system even though he has purged xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  ??
<ikonia> xibalba: right, so it's running in the right mode
<justine777w> acicula: where can I find that? I know I have wireless on this laptop. I had 10.10 before but it crashed so I installed 10.04. Now the wireless will not work. I had to do something before when I had 10.10 but I do not remember what it was,
<xibalba> ikonia , ok well that sa good start from where i was before
<boywonder> hi,im trying to recover some hd space on a win partition,ive currently got the un partitioned space/formated,can anyone point me in the right direction of what i need todo or use gparted is proving un realiable?
<xibalba> but my bond1 interface is not found
<shj> edbian : i had a connection problem >> sure!
<xibalba> ikonia , i tried ifconfg bond1
<xibalba> and it says no device
<edbian> shj: what?
<alex--> how to prompt a user in ubuntu server
<edbian> shj: oh, with you quitting and joining?
<alex--> echo, and if he presses y then do thing1
<ikonia> xibalba: does ifconfig show eth2 and 3 ?
<alex--> and if he presses n then do thing2
<alex--> how
<ikonia> alex--: that's not very easy to do
<acicula> blackhawk: are there multiple partitions on that disk? probably a bios issue preventing grub from seeing its boot files at boot, i had it too, solved it by making a small partition holding /boot at the start of the disk. it still gives errors but will boot (eventually)
<shj> edbian : here is the output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650219/
<alex--> ikonia: any other way?
<alex--> because i want to ask the user if he want's to edit
<edbian> shj: reading...
<alex--> otherwise lets continue the script
<ikonia> alex--: I just said it's not very easy, I didn't suggest a method
<xibalba> ikonia , checking
<alex--> hmm :P
<ikonia> alex--: you'd have to write a shell script wrapper
<edbian> shj: nouveau is still listed there too!!!
<alex--> a what?
<xibalba> ikonia , yes ifconfig shows eth0-3
<ikonia> alex--: a shell script to act as a wrapper
<edbian> shj: Hang on...
<alex--> what's that?
<acicula> justine777w: you had 10.10 working before? how old is this laptop? do you have a brand name/model?
<shj> edbain : ok! sure! :)
<boywonder> ill wait patiently thanks
<xibalba> ikonia,  I have a total of 2 NIC cards in the server, each card is dual port
<edbian> shj: open synaptic and search for the word nouveau
<wh1zz0> Hello whitehats.. Please I have a serious problem... Any CD i insert into my ubuntu (11.04) machine's drive does not boot. I am trying to create a virtualbox. VM installs but when it's time to boot from the CD I get an error saying "FATAL: No bootable media found! System halted". I tried the same CD on another person's PC and it reads correcty. Please help, why can't my drive detect the XP boot CD?
<ikonia> alex--: a shell script is a set of commands put together to do what you tell it to
<ikonia> xibalba: ok, good news is that it's seeing the 2 physical nics
<ikonia> xibalba: are both dual port cars the same model/brand ?
<acicula> justine777w: and/or ist installing 10.10 or 11.04 an option? might simply be that the wireless support for your nic was not added to 10.04 yet?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: this is ubuntu support, not "white hats"
<wh1zz0> Sorry
<wh1zz0> Please help
<justine777w> acicula: i am not sure. I guess I could put 10.10 on here since I know the wireless will work
<xibalba> ikonia, both dual ports are not the same exact NIC card model. They ar eboth intels, I have matched the bond interfaces with the respective NIC sets. So Bond0 is using the same nic on both ports, bond1 should be using the same nic on both ports too
<ikonia> wh1zz0: if the cd works on other machines, but not this one, it suggests your cd drive has a problem
<shj> edbain : ok! the frameware is no installed!!
<alex--> ikonia: can you help me with it?
<wh1zz0> The CD drive is good
<ikonia> alex--: no, it's quite complex
<ikonia> wh1zz0: how do you know
<shj> edbian : i mean firmware
<alex--> :(
<xibalba> ikonia , they're both Intel Pro/1000, but slightly different models
<ikonia> xibalba: the reason I was asking to make sure both had support for bonding but all intels are pretty good so that's not a concern
<wh1zz0> I used it to watch a movie just before I installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<alex--> like sensors haves
<edbian> shj: the firmware is not* or now* ?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: ok - but that doesn't mean it's good now
<alex--> "do you want to search for them (yes/no) ?"
<alex--> ikonia: ^
<alex--> lm-sensors does the job
<ikonia> alex--: I know what you mean
<shj> edbian : not!
<shj> edbian : :)
<acicula> justine777w: id try that then and/or move on to 11.04
<alex--> can't you get it out of lm-sensors ?
<wh1zz0> ikonia: I inserted another CD into the drive and it works
<ikonia> wh1zz0: when ?
<daniel_> hello i was wondering if anyone has hp mini 210 because im about to install ubuntu onto it and was wondering what issues i might run into and wondering if its worth it cause windows 7 is going slow
<wh1zz0> Today
<boywonder> wh1zz0,that to me also sounds like drive but you could try booting from the bios?
<edbian> shj: Remove all packages with nouveau in the name.  Tell me what they all are please
<TrD> bonsoir tout le monde
<xibalba> ikonia , next thoughts?
<Night-hacks> is there any Whist Card Game for Ubuntu ?
<boywonder> can anyone help with my problem>
<boywonder> ?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: ok - so you've proved the media is good, you've proved the drive is good, that must mean your bios is not configured correctly
<ikonia> xibalba: just thinking
<wh1zz0> Bios? I'm not trying to format the whole PC.. Just trying to create a win xp Virtual Box
<xibalba> ikonia , sure thing
<acicula> daniel_: the odds of finding soemone with the exact same hw as you arent good, but my guess is it'll work
<zack> where am i supposed to install programs i download online?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: ahhh, you're trying to boot a virtual box, not your machine
<RobinJ> my screen froze for a whiel this time, anyone thinks he can help me if he takes a look at the dmesg?
<shj> edbian : only : libdrm-nouveau1a
<gnoke> hi folks
<RobinJ> may be the same cause as the crash
<edbian> shj: purge it
<acicula> boywonder: best to ask/describe the problem you are having
<wh1zz0> ikonia:  Yes, exacty
<mang0> Night all!
<gholen> Hello.. I've got a very strange problem with just about every client I could have for Messnger. I cannot connct at all. I've tried changing my pass. Updating my info and so on. NOTHING. PLEASE help.
<gnoke> i got an error when i try to install openoffice
<daniel_> acicula, well yesterday i put ubuntu on my dell mini and asked the same question and i got 3 responses so was just wondering
<gnoke> is there someone that can help me?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you've probably not mapped your physical CD drive to the virtual CD drive of the guest machine
<ikonia> xibalba: this one is a bit interesting.......
<edbian> shj: and sudo modprobe -r nouveau
<xibalba> ikonia , good i'm glad it's not newbish :)
<tensorpudding> zack: there is no standard way to install programs in linux
<RobinJ> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650223/
<wh1zz0> ikonia: Please how can I achieve this?
<tensorpudding> zack: generally you install them from the software center
<ikonia> wh1zz0: the topic in #vbox points you at the documentation
<xibalba> ikonia , i was at the data center for 8 hours pounding my head on the rack with this
<ikonia> xibalba: you're using the same modes, so if one pair works, the second should
<tensorpudding> zack: the problem is packaging
<wh1zz0> Okie let me have a look, thanks.
<boywonder> acicula, i already did, im trying to add space to a partition with which the sa
<xibalba> ikonia , i heard somethign about a bonding limit and you may have to tune the kernel or some option somewhere
<ikonia> xibalba: ok, this is a poor suggestions, but it's all I've got
<shj> ednbian : it says : could not apply changes fix broken packages first!
<zack> tensorpudding: for example, im installing http://www.math.pitt.edu/~bard/bardware/xppaut_latest.tar.gz
<xibalba> someone had mentioned it in this chan before but i couldn't find any documentation on this
<zack> tensorpudding: where do I need to extract the files to, which directory?
<gnoke> when i try to install the package "openoffice.org3.3-debian-menus_3.3-9556_all.deb" for openoffice, i got the following error: dpkg: regarding openoffice.org3.2-debian-menus_3.2-9472_all.deb containing openoffice.org-debian-menus: openoffice.org-common conflicts with openoffice.org-debian-menus openoffice.org-debian-menus (version 3.2-9472) is to be installed. dpkg: error processing openoffice.org3.2-debian-menus_3.2-9472_all.deb (--ins
<boywonder> acicula, i already did, im trying to add space to a partition with which the space comes from unformated space if you like?
<tensorpudding> zack: it's almost certainly source code that needs to be compiled
<ikonia> xibalba: when you "bond" an instance of the kernel module is loaded for bonding, I'm wondering if you have a problem in that something is stopping a second instance of the module for being loaded
<zack> tensorpudding: how would i do that then? .. ive ran this same program on windows before
<ikonia> xibalba: I'm trying to work out what would possibly cause this
<tensorpudding> zack: you'll have to unpack the archive, and read the instructions
<acicula> gnoke: you cant mix debian repositories with ubuntu repositories, it breaks the package manager and your system
<LWade> Hello, I'm having an issue with ubuntu on a vbox, I have installed guest additions and for a period of time the monitor recognized the proper resolution 1600x900, and then it reverted down to 800x600 and wouldn t change.  After multiple reinstalls of guest additions it will give me 1600x1200 which is too large for my screen and everything is cut off.  I cannot get it back down to 1600x900 so that I can have the entire screen.  Any assistan
<xibalba> ikonia , in my /etc/modprobe.d/bonding.conf i have 2 entries for obnding as specific in the ubunutu doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding , i have one for bond0 and one for bond1
<xibalba> ikonia , thats man much appreciated
<ikonia> xibalba: so you have an alias bond1 in your bonding.conf
<zack> tensorpudding: the website says "you could compile it yourself, but, instead, you can get the latest binary and copy xppaut to /usr/local/bin "
<xibalba> ikonia , correct
<tensorpudding> zack: compiling software is a big issue, there is no magic solution that works for everything
<tensorpudding> zack: well, is that what you downloaded?
<ikonia> xibalba: that's what should load the module
<gholen> I give up. If I cant connect to my class, I might as well do my work in XP or seven instead.
<zack> tensorpudding: yeah im just curious which directory im supposed to extract to
<edbian> shj: Why didn't you tell me you had broken packages?
<edbian> shj sudo apt-get install -f
<xibalba> ikonia , i'm going to message a buddy of mine that manages ubuntu boxes too
<tensorpudding> zack: extract it to your desktop or wherever, and copy the binary to /usr/local/bin
<xibalba> luckily i have IPMI on this thing
<gnoke> acicula: so, what i have to do?
<acicula> gholen: dont be discouraged, if noone anserwed your question it may simply be because noone has a solution
<ikonia> xibalba: can we do a test
<shj> edbian : i did't know that i just installed ubuntu hours ago!!!
<zack> tensorpudding: which file is the 'binary' .. theres lots of files.
<xibalba> ikonia , i'm all ears
<gnoke> i have downloaded that package from the openoffice site
<acicula> gholen: try rephrasing the problem you are experiencing and/or be more specific
<edbian> shj: apt-get should have been saying there were.  It's ok
<ikonia> xibalba: I'm working from memory so you may have to check some of my options out
<tensorpudding> zack: presumably it's executable, and named xppaut
<boywonder> what software do i use to sort out my partitions?
<gnoke> that says to download .deb package if u have ubuntu
<acicula> gnoke: try using the ubuntu software package manager instead of downloading deb files
<LWade> Any idea how to correct my issue?
<tensorpudding> zack: in nautilus, it will be shown with a characteristic icon, with gears on it
<ikonia> xibalba: can you do an "sudo ifconfig bond1 192.168.140.140 up"
<acicula> gnoke: also if you installed ubuntu desktop then openoffice should already be installed
<ikonia> xibalba: it should complain, what does it complain about
<tensorpudding> zack: a purple diamond with gears in it
<xibalba> ikonia , standby
<zack> tensorpudding: im not sure what nautilus is.
<winux> how do i see whether a particular process is running?
<gnoke> acicula: i can't find openoffice packages in the ubuntu package manager
<tensorpudding> zack: sorry
<gnoke> i have ubuntu 11
<tensorpudding> it's the file manager
<th0r> gnoke: I think it has been replaced by libreoffice
<gholen> acicula: Well. I cannot, under any circumstances connect with MSN Live, from Pidgon (first try, also first program that wouldt work) ams, empahy, Emesene. or just about anything. I have do do all my instant messgeing from the horribale ebuddy network.
<tensorpudding> it's the equivalent of explorer in windows or finder in osx, if you want to think of it like that
<acicula> gnoke i think its renamed/replaced with libreoffice
<xibalba> ikonia , for this i will need to link you to screen shot
<xibalba> unfortuantely i cannot highlight text in IPMI
<ikonia> xibalba: just summerise
<gnoke> ok, so it's only openoffice renamed?
<ikonia> xibalba: don't need exact message, just give me an overview
<LWade> Hello, I'm having an issue with ubuntu on a vbox, I have installed guest additions and for a period of time the monitor recognized the proper resolution 1600x900, and then it reverted down to 800x600 and wouldn t change.  After multiple reinstalls of guest additions it will give me 1600x1200 which is too large for my screen and everything is cut off.  I cannot get it back down to 1600x900 so that I can have the entire screen.  Any assistan
<boywonder> fgs,somthing so pitiful..and no help !!
<edbian> shj: ?
<ikonia> boywonder: complaing doesn't help, just wait
<tensorpudding> boywonder: did you ask a question
<acicula> gnoke: i think its a fork, a variation of openoffice
<ikonia> boywonder: or pay for a support agreement from canonical.com
<gnoke> acicula: ok, thanks
<tensorpudding> boywonder: oh,
<xibalba> ikonia , ok summary is it loads CAP_SYS_MODULE, which is saying its deprecated, and wants to use CAP_NET_ADMIN instead, then goes on to say no such device. In case you want a screenshot , it's here http://sandbox.vincomm.net/~reza/bond1%20error.jpg
<tensorpudding> about partitions
<froq> how many in here use Ubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> xibalba: so no such device, rats
<ikonia> froq: why ?
<tensorpudding> boywonder: all sorts of disk partitioning can be done using GNOME Parted
<tensorpudding> boywonder: search for it in the software center
<froq> ikonia, b/c I am considering upgrading to it and want to know how many use it at the moment?  I am currently using 10.10
<boywonder> search for what
<boywonder> ?
<tensorpudding> boywonder: gnome partition editor
<shj> edbian : i went to synaptic and  looked nouveau .... there are too many packages will be affected!
<tensorpudding> boywonder: or gparted, as it is often called
<edbian> shj: sudo apt-get install -f   first to fix your broken packages
<tensorpudding> boywonder: then search for it in applications
<acicula> gholen: are you sure its not a network problem? afaik msn works fine under pidgin or empathy. do you get any errors when you try to connect?
<ikonia> froq: it's the current stable version, the number of people using it should have no relevance to your upgrade
<tensorpudding> boywonder: what is it you want to do with your partitions
<ikonia> xibalba: that is very frustrating
<boywonder> tensorpudding,  i cant get gparted to do what i want do i have to boot from it?
<froq> ikonia, okay.
<Z00la> Hi all, in practice, is there any difference between dual-booting Windows&Ubuntu and using a virtual windows emmulator of some kind?
<xibalba> ikonia , you're telling me. i'm unfamiliar with this error message.
<tensorpudding> boywonder: what is it you want to do
<Z00la> I mean in terms of being able to use softwares.
<tensorpudding> boywonder: you can't edit a partition which is in use
<boywonder> tensorpudding, i have some deleted space i want to reclaim onto my ubutu partition
<acicula> froq: this is not a polling station
<s3r3n1t7> Z00la, an emulator cannot run graphical programs with the same speed as an installed OS, but it's sometimes faster to use.
<shj> edbian : i did ! ..... i get : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) :(
<ikonia> xibalba: the error message isn't a problem, I just don't see why it would give it when bond0 is fine
<xibalba> ikonia , was the screenshot helpful
<gholen> acicula: Nope, just "connection timed out". Tested it with standalone 3g, wireless, and wire. 3 diffrent networks as wireless and wired
<acicula> Z00la: virtualized you do not get gpu acceleration
<tensorpudding> boywonder: a solution would be to use the ubuntu cd you used to install from
<ikonia> xibalba: not massivly as you gave me good information
<tensorpudding> boywonder: it has gparted on it
<edbian> shj: close synaptic and run the command agian.  You can only have 1 package manager running at once
<ikonia> xibalba: can we do another test ?
<tensorpudding> boywonder: you can boot from the ubuntu cd into a  "live" environment
<xibalba> ikonia , are you going to be around for a while ?
<shj> debian : ok! :) silly!
<xibalba> ikonia , i have to go into a meeting! Argh!!!
<ikonia> xibalba: don't think I'm going anywhere
<froq> acicula, I realize that since there is no election, how can it be a polling station?
<ikonia> xibalba: ping me when you come back, lets see if we can fix this
<boywonder> tensorpudding, but will gparted definatly move it
<xibalba> ikonia , thanks man. I will gladly ship you a case of beer for this
<ikonia> xibalba: happy to help
<tensorpudding> boywonder: gparted can resize partitions, yeah
<acicula> gholen:  can you connect when you reboot to windows?
<gholen> acicula: Yep.
<dell> When i install a program where are it's source code saved?
<ikonia> dell: it's sourcecode isn't
<boywonder> tensorpudding, thanks for helping, i think i might have a bootable gparted but if it dont work??
<joki> How can i use my rams to help the performances of my system?
<ikonia> dell: it's binary you download
<acicula> dell its not, you can get the source code by typing apt-get source <package>
<ikonia> joki: the linux kernel will manage your ram to give you the best performance
<shj> debian : i get the same message .... fix broken packages first!
<dell> ohh
<gholen> In fact, as it seems,I can connect, but I have problems logging in, it takes a while with pidgin, but trillian, msn and so on WORKS.
<tensorpudding> boywonder: gparted should be able to do anything which you need to do
<LWade> Hello, I'm having an issue with ubuntu on a vbox, I have installed guest additions and for a period of time the monitor recognized the proper resolution 1600x900, and then it reverted down to 800x600 and wouldn t change.  After multiple reinstalls of guest additions it will give me 1600x1200 which is too large for my screen and everything is cut off.  I cannot get it back down to 1600x900 so that I can have the entire screen.  Any assistan
<LWade> no rush anyone just a reminder :P
<acicula> gholen: so it works but it just takes some time to login?
<joki> ikonia: right now is only using 11% of it. Can't i do anything to use more of it, and make it efficient ?
<Jordan_U> acicula: Do you see an "out of disk" error?
<ikonia> joki: why do you think it's only using %11 ?
<LWade> oh hell may not need it now
<LWade> i just messed it u
<LWade> p
<gholen> acicula: ONLY with pidgin, not trillian in windows, MSN LIVE does what its told to, quite fast even
<edbian> shj: You're butchering my name and I'm missing things you're saying :P
<acicula> Jordan_U: no i dont
<edbian> shj: close synaptic.  run sudo apt-get -f install
<boywonder> tensorpudding, thank you
<shj> debian : i did that!
<joki> Ikonia: because that's what conky, and system monitor is telling me,
<acicula> gholen: well no surprise there, its their own closed protocol, does pidgin under ubuntu work, if slow at logging in?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<edbian> shj: My name is not debian
<LWade> well to hell with it im just going to reinstall it :P
<ikonia> joki: that means it only needs %11 as "active" at thie moment, you'll find more will be use for things such as disk cache, and when it needs it will swap it to active
<acicula> Jordan_U: i think you have me confused with someone else
<Z00la> s3r3n1t7 , acicula Thanks.
<shj> edbian : :) sorry
<Jordan_U> acicula: Indeed, sorry.
<gholen> acicula: Nope, nither does empahy, amsn, emesene or something else.
<Jordan_U> blackhawk: Do you see an "out of disk" error?
<joki> ikonia: so' in another words i can't use any ram space to make my experience smoother?
<edbian> shj: sudo apt-get -f install
<edbian> shj: What is it saying?
<ikonia> joki: is your machine behaving slow ?
<shj> edbian : i get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650232/
<acicula> gholen: well empathy or pidgin support msn fine, got any other customizations done on your ubuntu like firewall settings etc?
<gholen> acicula: None what so ever.
<gholen> acicula: vanilla install so to speak
<edbian> If the package: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is uninstalled why is nouveau still being used?
<lsv> how can I check if Ubuntu recognize my wireless card?
<joki> ikonia: a bit slow, yes.
<ikonia> joki: how much ram do you have ?
<edbian> shj: I'm asking the channel for help.  Open synaptic and remove all the nouveau packages again.
<designbybeck> i did a top command... saw that skype is peggin' out one of my CPUs... I tried to do a kill but it will not kill
<acicula> gholen: then idk what else to try, double check your login credentials and let it try to connect for awhile?
<designbybeck> any ideas how to kill it
<ikonia> designbybeck: it maybe zombied, a reboot will clear it
<shj> edbian : it refuses .... it says fix broken packages first!
<edbian> designbybeck: kill -9
<designbybeck> Ah... thanks ikonia, I was hoping to not hae to reboot right now
<edbian> shj: what?
<designbybeck> i tried that in top edbian
<gholen> acicula: Done that. Nothing helps. Thats why I'm asking here :)
<designbybeck> with the process id
<edbian> shj: This is very strange.  apt-get -f says there are no broken packages. nouveau cannot be removed
<edbian> I have no idea what is happening
<edbian> designbybeck: then restart
<shj> edbian : strange !!! but that's what synaptic says!
<edbian> shj: Yeah.  I don't know.  I am confused
<shj> debian : i'll try again!
<edbian> shj: my name is not Debian
<joki> ikonia: about 8gb ddr2 on a laptop
<ikonia> joki: ok - so is it visually slow, or slow at doing things
<edbian> Why would synaptic say there are broken packages when apt-get says there are not?
<shj> edbian : sorry
<edbian> shj: it's fine
<joki> ikonia: visually
<ikonia> joki: so the most realistic option is your video card and xorgs compatability
<ikonia> joki: what video card do you have ?
<joki> ikonia: psh, is garbage some intel integrated....
<ikonia> joki: ok, the most obvious thing to me is that it's not configured to use it properly, or the card is not powered enough
<ikonia> joki: your issue is not ram related
<shj> edbian : the only package that have nouveau on it is : libdrm-nouveau1a >>>> and i get that broken package message when  i try to remove it
<joki> ikonia: ik is most likely that, but i was asking if there was any way of putting my ram to use. It's always 10-20
<edbian> shj: I know.  I do not know how to fix it.
<ikonia> joki: it's already in use, you'll find that ram that's not "needed" is used as disk cache and other things,
<ikonia> joki: then when it's needed it's returned to the active pool
<glebihan> shj, what does it say it you run "sudo apt-get remove libdrm-nouveau1a"
<shj> edbian : anyway! thank you very much for your effort! .... appreciated!
<ikonia> joki: think of it as having 10 legs to pedal a bike with 2 pedals, you can only use 2 legs, no matter how many you've got
<edbian> shj: sure, good luck!
<shj> glebihan : broken packages
<glebihan> shj, what is the exact message ?
<alex--> How to 'ls multitheftauto_linux* | xargs rm' but do this only for the tar.gz file?
<alex--> not for the folder?
<Eighteens> if i play a music cd, my sound card plays the first song ok, "most of the time
<joki> ikonia: lol, you're right.. I just seen it somewhere
<ikonia> joki: I know where you are going, but trust me, the linux kernel knows how to deal with it's memory best
<alex--> How to 'ls multitheftauto_linux* | xargs rm' but do this only for the tar.gz file? not for the folder?
<ikonia> alex--: you need to untar it
<alex--> yes
<alex--> but then i have 1 folder with multitheft
<shj> glebihan : here is the message : http://paste.ubuntu.com/650237/
<ikonia> alex--: correct
<alex--> and 1 .tar.gz file with multithefta
<alex--> how to remove the .tar.gz?
<Eighteens> i have ubuntu 10.04.2 lucid on this machine, been trying for months to get perfect sound, nothing seems to work, except live cd, then sound always sounds good and crisp
<Jordan_U> blackhawk: Do you see an "out of disk" error?
<alex--> if i do ls multitheftauto_linux* | xargs rm it will remove the folder
<alex--> i want it to remove the file
<boywonder> tensorpudding, i just thought of somthing, i have this machine dual booted with xp, can i just delete the xp partition or will that cause problems?
<ikonia> alex--: rm $filename.tar
<alex--> no ls?
<zack> im getting 'fatal error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory' after typing 'make' .. any idea how to fix this?
<tensorpudding> boywonder: yes, you can delete it
<edbian> shj: update the system first.  sudo apt-get update   and sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<ikonia> alex--: you do know multitheftauto is not going to work on your system don't you ?
<alex--> it's almost working
<alex--> thanks to aetas
<acicula> Zack you need to install the compiletime dependencies
<shj> edbian : ok!
<alex--> but now about this
<edbian> shj: That will probably help.  It's not saying there are broken packages.  It's saying that what you requested will create broken packages.  I was confused about this before.
<boywonder> tens and the boot list ting will just drop it? thanks in advance
<acicula> so not just the library but also the -dev version of the library
<alex--> rm $filename.tar
<ikonia> I don't think it will work properly though when I worked through the dependencies earlier
<philipballew> whats lvm mean when i am selecting where to install and do i want it
<alex--> rm: cannot remove `.tar': No such file or directory
<zack> acicula where do I get that?
<ikonia> alex--: what is the name of the tar file
<alex--> i dont know
<Eighteens> if i killall pulseaudio, it will restart, then i can play music, or watch movies, but if i try to watch any other movie, or listen to any other music after the initial reboot, i get train wreck, or garbled sound
<alex--> the script should get it with ls multitheft*
<boywonder> tensorpudding,  and the boot list thing will just drop it? thanks in advance excuse typo?
<ikonia> alex--: oh come on, yes you do, what is the name of the tar file that you downloaded that contains mta
<alex--> no
<alex--> i'm creating a script
<alex--> to do this automaticly
<alex--> name changes every time
<tensorpudding> boywonder: i think so
<FloodBot1> alex--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> alex--: no - you're not
<tensorpudding> boywonder: it won't interfere with booting other operating systems
<alex--> will this work?        ls multitheftauto_linux*.tar.gz | xargs rm
<boywonder> tensorpudding, cool stuff
<Eighteens> i've searched forums, and tried many suggestions, should i just get a better sound card than the integrated intel-hda that it came with
<ikonia> alex--: the file name does not change
<alex--> it does
<alex--> mtasa-1.0.x-resources-r734.zip
<ikonia> alex--: no, it doesn't I've read the revision history
<acicula> zack read the INSTALL file or google for the package that header file belongs to and install the development version via the software center or apt-get. the convention is that libabc has a development package called libabc-dev
<alex--> will change in mtasa-1.0.x-resources-r735.zip or mtasa-1.0.x-resources-r736.zip
<ikonia> alex--: don't script compiling something,
<Jordan_U> alex--: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<alex--> i'm not scripting to compile
<alex--> just to download the files
<alex--> and put it in the right folder
<shj> edbain : another error message :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/650239/
<ikonia> alex--: finish working it through with aetas this isn't an ubuntu issue and we are getting to the point of spoon feeding you
<alex--> i'm stuck at read now
<alex--> i used read VARNAME
<ikonia> alex--: work it through with aetas he was helping you earlier
<Jordan_U> alex--: Do you plan on distributing this script ?
<alex--> he's gone
<ikonia> alex--: this isn't an ubuntu issue, so it's offtopic for this channel
<alex--> Jordan_U: no
<alex--> maybe
<alex--> actually
<alex--> why?
<ikonia> alex--: we cut you a lot of slack earlier, but this is now getting to the point where we are having to spoon feed you, so I suggest you take it to a channel such as #bash for scripting
<alex--> ok
<ikonia> alex--: be aware though, #bash are quite tought on you doing your own research
<alex--> sorry for disturbing you
<ikonia> not a problem
<Jordan_U> alex--: Because to be perfectly blunt, I don't think you're ready to be writing scripts that might break people's systems if things go wrong. What you are trying to do with rm is very prone to error and you might accidentily delete much more than you expected to.
<alex--> maybe :P
<john_rambo> just installed natty.   Getting a black screen with  a cross mouse pointer
<gabdantas> good evening!
<Jef91> Is there a desktop neutral tool that allows the configuration of synaptics touch pads?
<ciss> how do i debug a boot freeze in the /sbin/init phase?
<john_rambo> just installed natty.   Getting a black screen with  a cross mouse pointer
<ThinkT510> !upstart | ciss
<ubottu> ciss: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<th0r> Jef91: synclient?
<Jef91> what package name is that th0r?
<ThinkT510> !find synclient | Jef91
<ubottu> Jef91: File synclient found in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Infernet> hey all
<Jef91> ThinkT510 that is the drivers - not a desktop neutral GUI to configure them
<townes> could someone recommend some simple/intuitive software for creating posters and things of that nature...not something bloated and ram hogging and 10,000 features...just something that does what it does
<ThinkT510> Jef91: you first said desktop neutral tool, which is why th0r pointed to synclient that is part of the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package
<townes> I know that's a bit of a loaded question
<Jef91> ahh
<townes> but maybe someone has a few ideas
<ciss> ThinkT510: thanks
<ThinkT510> ciss: no worries :)
<werever> hi guys
<YankDownUnder> townes, Inkscape, GIMP => have you actually researched this yet?
<ThinkT510> townes: you could try libreoffice draw
<werever> anybody can help me? I am on a live cd and need to acces to my user folder data on the hard disk, only need copy some files until I fix some GUI problems
<ciss> ok, i added --verbose and can see now that the system hangs at: "init: plymouth post-start process (222)". any advice?
<YankDownUnder> ThinkT510, When you're doing large format graphics, you have to have extremely high DPI, mate..."Draw" does not fit that bill. I have to put out posters (well, graphics for banners and rollups and such) and that just don't work. However Inkscape and GIMP do the trick extremely well - especially in comparison to MS based crap graphics programs.
<ciss> weird - why is plymouth active on a server install?
<townes> YankDownUnder, a little bit, I was just curious if people had other suggestions
<shj> hi guys! .... how can i force nvida's card driver to work!!! ... it says in (additional dirvers) "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<YankDownUnder> ciss, Remove the plymouth packages on the server.
<townes> YankDownUnder, havent looked at inkscape... scribus looked pretty complicated to me
<townes> inkscape similiar?
<ThinkT510> YankDownUnder: you can tell i don't have much experience in that area so i said the first thing that came to mind, your suggestions are much better though
<townes> ThinkT510, that sounds like it might be a good way to go, office stuff is usually straight forwardf
<werever> any body available_
<werever> ?
<YankDownUnder> townes, If you're wanting "so simple that it does it itself", well, you have to remember that regardless the situation, there IS a learning curve. If you're not willing the learn, the curve is quite steep.
<townes> YankDownUnder, oh yeah absolutely, I just..... scribus is beyond me
<townes> gimp works, I just wanted other ideas
<blade> werever,  if you need help with something ask
<YankDownUnder> townes, Scribus IS a bit complex, however, if you have an objective, don't let "a new tool" that is different in dialogues - throw you for a loop.
<Jef91> darn net drops
<Jef91> synclient is saying that it doesn't appear the synaptics driver is loaded
<faLUCE>  hi, is there a simple calendar gui for linux that prints on the console the date when it's picked?
<Jef91> and I don't see it in lsmod - is there somewhere else it would be?
<townes> YankDownUnder, thanks, I really needed that encouragement... sometimes this stuff is so intimidating
<werever> thanks blade, only need some help to remember how to login into my hard disk ubuntu files until I am in a live cd
<YankDownUnder> townes, For that matter, anyone that doesn't know how to use Photoshop would think it's an alien - and find it hard to use. However, that being said, if you understand the objective and the tools necessary, dialogues really don't matter.
<townes> you're right
<blade> werever, from what os
<YankDownUnder> townes, Cheers
<townes> cheers mate
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding, hi im back, im booted into persistant ubuntu but its not letting me move the partition?
<werever> I am sure there is some help in ubuntu forums or google, but I am not lucky today searching, and I have a not enought time toresearch
<werever> I am using ubuntu 11.04 in my hard disk, wich is broken, now I am in a live cd ubuntu 11.04, and I need to login and copy some files
<ciss> YankDownUnder: not an option. there's a whole forest of dependencies
<zack> why can i not copy stuff to usr/bin, i get permission denied?
<blade> werever, what os are you using
<werever> 11.04
<ciss> looks like plymouth is tightly integrated
<blade> werever, you should be able to mount the drive they are on and see them
<werever> yep
<YankDownUnder> ciss, So the server doesn't get past that - ergo, it ain't booting into the system...ya?
<werever> I mounted
<werever> bur files are under my user folder, and there are private
<werever> any ideas? )P
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: you said resize before, not move
<blade> werever,  they are encrypted then right
<werever> yes
<blade> that sounds like it's going to be a bit over my head then sorry
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: if you want you can expand partitions, and contract them, but you can't pick them up and move them to a different part of the disk
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding,  my original post said move, do i have a problem?
<blade> werever,  i would think you would have to open the folder with terminal but i'm not sure
<werever> blade, yes, data is encripted, file explorer say , I have no permission
<kids> hello, can anyone assist in installing flash for firefox in edubuntu
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding, seems that it will only let me move right to left?
<babble> hey everyone: does anybody know if there's an ubuntu build of GADMIN-HTTPD that works in natty?
<acicula> zack: you can only write in your home directory and the /tmp directory as a normal user
<kids> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<kids> is the website I am on but do not know which version to choose
<blade> werever, with terminal you should be able to open them but i am unsure how you would do it
<YankDownUnder> kids, In the package manager, you can search for flash and install flash-player for Firefox.
<TrentH> msg NickServ identify xbox360
<ciss> YankDownUnder: we had a blackout, since then the server (10.04, virtualbox guest) doesn't boot up anymore. it idles at the named line without throwing any errors. keyboard input gets displayed, but that's about all
<zack> "you could compile it yourself, but, instead, you can get the latest binary and copy xppaut to /usr/local/bin " .. why would it say to just copy to usr/local/bin if i cant do that
<TrentH> Hello, everyone!
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: if you have something like
<acicula> TrentH: best change your password now
<rww> !identify | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<TrentH> heheheheheh
<werever> blade,  what do you think is faster? fix my ubuntu boot problem or acces to my private folder? , my problem is ubuntu 11.04 says #mountall: disconnected plymouth
<TrentH> It's alright acid
<ThinkT510> !find gadmin | babble
<ubottu> babble: Found: gadmin-bind, gadmin-bind-dbg, gadmin-dhcpd, gadmin-dhcpd-dbg, gadmin-openvpn-client, gadmin-openvpn-client-dbg, gadmin-openvpn-server, gadmin-openvpn-server-dbg, gadmin-proftpd, gadmin-proftpd-dbg (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gadmin&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2:  a partition A, then empty space, then partition B, then more space
<acicula> zack: you can copy as root
<TrentH> I'm having an issue manually installing the ATI drivers, It error's out on me when it shows the hardware I have.
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: you can expand A to the right or B to left
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding,  thats what i have?
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: but you can't swamp A and B's places
<acicula> or with root privelidges rather, but you can execute it just fine in your home directory
<babble> ThinkT510, yeah, I saw the rest of the Gadmin packages in the repo, but I can't find one for GADMIN-HTTPD
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: this is entirely a contrived example
<zack> acicula: how do i do that then
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: how do i know what your partition layout looks like?
<blade> werever, i am unsure that would be a bit over my head, again i would think you could open the folder using terminal
<YankDownUnder> ciss, You should be able to "attach" a 10.04 server CD to that VM, boot to the CD, and attempt to repair the build - it would appear (from what I've seen in the past in my clients situations) that the VM is corrupted - so start from the base filesystems on the VM and then work your way out from there...make sense?
<roasted> hi
<babble> and the sources posted at http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/ are for i386
<roasted> @ mcdonalds
<roasted> woops
<roasted> wrong channel
<acicula> zack: make sure the file is executable and then in the same directory type ./ and then the filename of your program
<Hyperling> I have a few folders that were accidentally created as root, and they contain files, which I need to delete. What's the simplest/fastest way?
<TrentH> acicula, can you help me install 11.6 ATI driver?
<babble> (I'm running AMD64)
<ThinkT510> babble: doesn't seem to exist
<Hyperling> I need to delete the actual folders too, not only the files
<werever> blade, thats I am trying, but Its taking more time than I expected
<acicula> TrentH: you can install ati drivers via the additional drivers tool
<zack> acicula: its just a folder that im trying to copy over that has a bunch of files
<YankDownUnder> Hyperling, Have you thought of using "sudo"?
<babble> ThinkT510, there's an x86 source package for GADMIN-HTTPD here: http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=36
<babble> ThinkT510, but the posted tarball is for 32bit/i386
<blade> werever, i do not know enough about terminal to know the command to open it but i am sure it would be a sudo command
<Hyperling> YankDownUnder: When I use the sudo folder remove command it tells me I can't while there are files inside
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding, my partition layout is as, devsda1,devsda3,devsda5(files system),devsda6swap : i want to move devsda3 to devsda5?
<Hyperling> YankDownUnder: Is there a command to delete folders AND files?
<acicula> zack: i understand, but you can just execute the files with the directory in your home directory as well
<ciss> YankDownUnder: absolutely. i'll give it a try, thanks
<YankDownUnder> Hyperling, "sudo rm -rf foldername"
<AlexDevilLX> ubuntu different wallpapers on workspaces metacity
<blade> werever, from the sounds of it YankDownUnder know a bit about terminal
<TrentH> acicula, but I don't want to use FGLRX. It laggs the special things
<kids> @yank, sorry but where do I find the package manager?
<Hyperling> YankDownUnder: I'll try it, thank you
<acicula> TrentH: then you dont need to do anything, ubuntu should load the opensource ati drivers for you
<TrentH> acicula, the special things I mean the special effects for the graphics they lagg
<TrentH> acicula, but the newest ati drivers fixed the issue with it lagging on special effects
<babble> ThinkT510, but thank you very much for looking for me ;)
<Hyperling> YankDownUnder: Thanks, it worked :D
<TrentH> acicula, can you tell me how to keep the installer from closing whenever it errors? Or tell me how to find out why it error'd?
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding, is there noway i can do this?
<werever> blade, YankDownUnder, with this command am I able to open my private user folder from live cd?
<ThinkT510> babble: sorry i couldn't help more
<acicula> TrentH: how do you know the newer drivers will fix your graphics issue?
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: there are ways, possibly, but they're all complex and involve backing up your files elsewhere, deleting partitions and recreating them, and moving files back onto them
<YankDownUnder> werever, Eh? If the "private user folder" is encrypted?
<TrentH> acicula, alot of people said online that the "newer" driver addresses the lagging issue with compizz.
<werever> yankdownunder, yes is encrypted, I found this on google, do you think I am on the correct way?
<werever> yankdownunder, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live%20CD%20method%20of%20opening%20a%20encrypted%20home%20directory
<acicula> TrentH: that sounds like nonsense
<alex--> ikonia: my script is almost finished =D
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding, this sucks surely i should just be able to expand over ?
<kids> @ Yank, found the package manager, thank you very much.
<ikonia> alex--: I've been following you in #bash
<zack> I'm trying to find libxfree86-devel in the synaptic package manager, any reason why its not showing up?
<YankDownUnder> werever, Give the "short advanced way" a go - it's less, um, cluttered and more straightforwrad.
<YankDownUnder> *forward*
<YankDownUnder> kids, Coolbeans. Cheers
<werever> yankdownunder, hehehe, do you know this #short advanced way#?
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: please state exactly what you want to do
<ThinkT510> !find xfree86 | zack
<ubottu> zack: Found: t1-xfree86-nonfree, ttf-xfree86-nonfree, ttf-xfree86-nonfree-syriac, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<TrentH> acicula, can you tell me how to see the error code the installer gives me?
<YankDownUnder> werever, Scroll down to below the initial page tag and you'll see the "advanced short way"
<zack> i just need xlib.h :/
<werever> yankdownunder, nice, I will try it, thanks!
<acicula> TrentH: i dont understand
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding,  as of the table i have 10 gigs of space(sda3)deleted formated whatever, i want to put this into sda5 and kill sda3
<blade> with the ati restricted drivers can i use 2 video cards.. one monitor on each
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding, so that sda5 is 10 gigs bigger
<Connelly> does anyone know how well supported ubuntu is on macbook pro?
<acicula> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TrentH> acicula, how do I get the terminal
<ThinkT510> chrisyboy2: then resize sda3 and then sda5
<tensorpudding> chrisyboy2: and there is an sda4 in the middle?
<acicula> TrentH: the program is called terminal
<chrisyboy2> tensorpudding, no sda4
<tensorpudding> wher is the extra space?
<tensorpudding> between 3 and 5?
<acicula> TrentH: what kind of graphic issues have you been experiencing?
<ThinkT510> chrisyboy2: ah, that is a bit tricky, one is a primary partition the other is logical, you would have to shrink the logical then the extended and then grow the primary
<blade> how can i configure ATI CCC for 2 video cards
<acicula> TrentH: please keep your questions to #ubuntu
<ThinkT510> chrisyboy2: sorry wrong way round, you want the extra space going to sda5
<TrentH> acicula, alright how do I remove fglrx? I ram ati installer through terminal...and I go to install it and it says I still have FGLRX installed?
<TrentH> acicula, I tried apt-get purge fglrx* and it says "the following packages will be removed, FGLRX*" but everytime I redo the command it still says it's going to be removed?
<acicula> TrentH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , especially the bit about making a deb from the installer is relevant as it makes it easier later if you want to revert
<blade> aciula i am unsure how/if i move forward, can i run dual video cards with the restricted drivers from ATI
<ciss> i attempted an apt-get update inside a rescue system with my root partition mounted in /. unfortunately the status hangs at 0 %. all servers are reachable. what could cause this?
<Darklord6229> Im am having trouble getting my wireless card to work. It is a Linksys WMP54GS v1.1 card. Any Ideas?
<acicula> blade: yeah you can
<blade> acicula,  2 cards both with monitors on them?
<acicula> blade yeah, you will need to run seperate X instances on both cards though
<chrisyboy2> thinkt510 why cant i tab your name, lets start off?
<blade> acicula,  so it's just a matter of installing the drivers and ccc and then edit the xorg file
<chrisyboy2> ThinkT510 ?
<fructose_> Unity/compiz seems to have gone haywire and I cant do anything except move the mouse and ctrl.alt.fx ... Is there anything I can try to restore my session without
<acicula> blade: you dont need to run two X instances even, you do need to edit xorg though, or use a tool that configures it for you
<fructose_> ...losinig my session
<acicula> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<acicula> start there
<fructose_> I had windows open I did not want to lose
<Darklord6229> Im am having trouble getting my wireless card to work. It is a Linksys WMP54GS v1.1 card. Any Ideas?
<blade> acicula, thank you
<fructose_> Can anyone hear me btw, or do I need to login?
<acicula> fructose_: we can see you
<bbird1999> fructose_: we can hear you
<acicula> fructose_: you can try restarting the windowmanager, in a console type export DISPLAY=:0
<blade> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<TrentH> acicula, how do I remove fglrx?
<chrisyboy2> im a patient guy but i gotta say this is a funny situation im in lol
<acicula> TrentH: deactivate the driver via additional drivers
<acicula> fructose_: and then try compiz --replace
<fructose_> Acicula: will i lose the windows I had open?
<acicula> fructose_: killing the windowmanager should not kill your session or any programs you have open
<TrentH> The driver is not activated
<aroman> hi, what's the Mac version about? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/
<acicula> TrentH: then its not installed? tried the uninstall option of the ati driverpackage you downloaded?
<fructose_> acicula: It tries to init, then set faults
<acicula> fructose_: it segfaults?
<fructose_> *seg faults
<acicula> fructose_: euh, try metacity --replace then
<gohdan> i was wondering if someone could assist me in resetting my keyboard layout to the some sort of default. i removed my keybindings in gconf and reset the layout via the gui tool in gnome, but bad things still happen
<acicula> then go back, save your stuff and logout and back in
<gohdan> the ctrl keys power down the system and the shift keys alter volume. emacs.... is unusable
<acicula> fructose_: did that work/
<fructose_> acicula: No seg fault, but the view is still frozen except for the mouse
<gohdan> i never set any of these options btw. just, 'kind of happened' somewhere
<fructose_> acicula: Was I supposed to actually kill something first?
<acicula> fructose_: then i think you are out of luck
<acicula> fructose_: no the --replace ensures it replaces whatever is your current window manager
<fructose_> acicula: I had unity
<acicula> if that does not give you control back even though it starts then i suppose its X itself causing problems
<fructose_> *hate
<induz> any good disk cloning program
<acicula> fructose_: you can select classic ubuntu at the login prompt after you select your user
<nit-wit> So any of enjoying the sudden x crashes to the login?
<fructose_> acicula: Yeah...will have to do that
<fructose_> acicula: Thanks for trying though
<acicula> yw
<fructose_> Where do I go to tell Shuttleworth that Unity is bad and he should feel bad?
<edbian> ha
<___Alex___> my X Windows Session is locked and the lock screen isn't coming up... how can I kill the screensaver without killing the entire X session?
<___Alex___> unlock screen even... screensaver is showing but I can't enter in a password or anything...
<xibalba> hey all, any ideas what would be causing this  http://sandbox.vincomm.net/~reza/bond1%20error.jpg
<xibalba> bond0 comes up without issue, bond1 has issue
<faLUCE> is it possible to disable for a gui program all the keys of keyboard and allow only the arrow keys?
<fructose> ___Alex___: Are you running gnome?
<blade> fructose, let me know when you find it i will do the same
<xibalba> ikonia , you around?
<___Alex___> fructose: ubuntu classic, yup
<___Alex___> fructose: on irssi from cli via ctrl-alt-f1
<fructose> ___Alex___: Google tells me there's a gnome-screensaver-command with an --exit option
<___Alex___> fructose: I'd love to google but elinks / lynx is kinda crappy :)
<fructose> ___Alex___: No worries
<blackhawk> anyone having/heard of problems like unstable internet connection?
<fructose> ___Alex___: Just emphasizing I don't have experience with it
<Quantum_Ion> Do you have an Ubuntu question ?
<Quantum_Ion> Lets stick to the topic ?
<blackhawk> yes me
<___Alex___> fructose: how would i set my xdisplay to my current xsession instead of my tty window?
<blade> blackhawk, yes i have sat Internet = unstable
<blackhawk> new to ubuntu and i'm noticing unstable internet connection
<ikonia> xibalba: be with you shortly
<blackhawk> so how do we fix it
<fructose> Try export DISPLAY=:0 ?
<blackhawk> ?
<blackhawk> i'm new so i don't understand what is that lol
<Quantum_Ion> unstable ?
<blade> it has nothing to do with Linux/Unix it's your isp
<Quantum_Ion> etf
<blackhawk> no,this "Try export DISPLAY=:0 ?"
<blackhawk> well i have another computer which is working fine]
<blade> blackhawk, then you need to check  your lan driver
<blackhawk> not quit sure but first time experiencing it so i was wondering if it's ubuntu
<rww> blackhawk: that was fructose talking to ___Alex___, not you.
<blackhawk> blade,how?
<fructose> blackhawk: Was talking to ___Alex___,s orry
<blade> blackhawk, lspci
<blackhawk> ok rww :(
<___Alex___> fructose: that disabled the screensaver, but my display is not updating (probably the root problem)... is there a way to force a screen redraw?
<blade> blackhawk, in terminal
<nit-wit> ___Alex___, ctrl-alt-f7
<blackhawk> ok,i know the terminal lol
<blackhawk> then
<___Alex___> nit-wit: I know how to move from tty to X session, but that's not causing it to redraw everything... :(
<blade> blackhawk, look for your lan card and check to see if you have drivers instaled for it
<blackhawk> ok
<___Alex___> all I see is a mouse cursor
<nit-wit> ___Alex___, not sure if you didn't shutdown X sorry.
<blade> blackhawk, only other thing i can think of is ubuntu tweak
<___Alex___> nit-wit: yeah, I'm not tryng to shutdown X... I just want my windows to stay open but re-init the video somehow
<blackhawk> umm how so?
<blackhawk> i have a z68 gigabyte motherboard btw
<fructose> ___Alex___: I've never tried it, but apparently there is a gnome-session-save
<blade> blackhawk, i also have a gigabyte MoBo
<fructose> ___Alex___: And then gnome-session to start it again
<___Alex___> fructose: interesting, but I'm running a terminal window doing a couple of jobs and a virtual machine...  will those still continue to run if I restart the X session?
<hamed> hello i want to buy this pen and i want to be sure thats will work on linux it convert my screen on my laptop to touch screen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBr9kU4Knp4&feature=player_embedded
<fructose> ___Alex___: Without experience, I can't promise anything. The manpage says it saves a snapshot of the currently running applications
<fructose> ___Alex___: I don't know if that means it will just terminate and reopen them later or if it will try to reattach to the ones that were already open
<blackhawk> ok,one more thing,how do you install plugins? like quakelive one?
<blade> blackhawk,  i am unsure what you mean.... plugins for what?
<blackhawk> for a web browser,like the quakelive game plugin
<blade> blackhawk, what browser.... firefox?
<blackhawk> yea,or chrome if you know that too,but mainly firefox
<OerHeks> ___Alex___, does right-alt + printscreen + K log you out ( ugly way, i know ) wich keeps your processes running, and i hope this disable screeensaver ?
<hamed> this is the picture of the pen i want to buy and i want it's programmes
<blade> blackhawk, open firefox and go to the tools tab... then to addons
<blade> blackhawk, search for your plugin or browse
<blade> i thought i seen nitwit
<Darklord6229> I can't access the Internet from my Linux machine. I have a Linksys wireless card. Can anybody help me?
<edbian> Darklord6229: yep
<edbian> Darklord6229: What chipset do you have?
<edbian> Darklord6229: PM me maybe easier
<blackhawk> ok this is about the installed ones,how about adding one?
<blackhawk> i've downloaded the plugin from the site
<blackhawk> i want to add it
<blackhawk> "QuakeLivePlugin_433.xpi"
<blackhawk> that is it's name
<FloodBot1> blackhawk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<___Alex___> OerHeks: logging out usually kills all windows
<[snake]> Ok, I installed windows AFTER ubuntu. and then I fixed the grub so I am in ubuntu now. but how can I get a nice menu for at bootup?
<___Alex___> OerHeks: so I'm avoiding doing that ;)
<[snake]> im using grub2
<blade> blackhawk, in that same tab that i told you about you can search for ones that are not installed also
<Eighteens> never install windows after ubuntu, lol
<edbian> [snake]: If you fixed grub it should show the menu at every boot now.
<OerHeks> ___Alex___, hard logout kills ? oops, sorry my bad
<blade> eighteens no problem lol
<___Alex___> OerHeks: the screensaver has been disabled, but the windows' aren't redrawing... tried to do a gtk-window-decorator --replace but no luck... (I broke down and installed elinks)
<Eighteens> just kiding
<blackhawk> blade,it's not in the search
<blade> Eighteens, i'm not
<blade> blackh
<blade> blackhawk, one sec
<[snake]> edbian, ok i just did it a second time, I will look. if I don't return, then it probably worked.
<edbian> [snake]: ok
<wdp> errm
<wdp> im reading since 15 minutes the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades <- there's no "upgrade" button.
<wdp> is it also possible to do that in a terminal..?
<edbian> wdp: System -> Admin -> Software sources   change it from LTS to normal releases
<\bMike\b> When I try to mount my encrypted directory using the instructions on the wiki, I only get the Readme file and the .desktop file. Are the instructions out of date?
<blade> blackhawk,  you should be able to do that from the tools tab like i said as for how to download and install i have no idea
<[snake]> edbian, I'm back. it didn't work.
<quem> anyone with experience of turning off webcam led? :)
<edbian> [snake]: What happens when you boot?
<Eighteens> blade how long have you gone by that nick, just curious if your someone i use to know from like 16 or so years ago
<[snake]> well, it goes through bios, then i see a cursor blinking in the corner, and bam! within 4 seconds im already logged into ubuntu
<blade> quem i dont even want to know lol but if you search for cam in your package manager you should find some cool programs
<wdp> edbian, theres nothing like that (selecting lts/normal)
<blade> Eighteens, most of my life
<Eighteens> did you use to run a gaming server? in like 95 ot 96
<blade> Eighteens, what state do you know "Blade" from
<edbian> wdp: hang on, overwhelmed right now
<NoReGreT> i'm having trouble with suspending the system, it just freezes with a black screen, so i read somehwere to use "acpitool", that worked by suspending, but waking up is failing with the same black screen, any solutions? i'm on HP DV6 with dual GPUs [on Lucid]
<Eighteens> dude would call me, i went by crackerbox
<[snake]> crackerbox... lol
<[snake]> thats a cool name
<quem> blade: looking into the webcam module.. heh. hmm.. not looking good for me so far though.
<davekong42> I am using Natty amd64 and have two monitors. When I don't set the displays to both have the same resolution the wallpaper turns black and objects that appear on the screen stay there indefinitely, is this a known bug? Is there some way to fix this?
<[snake]> edbian needs an award, he's helping at least three or four people right now.
<[snake]> at the same time O_O
<blade> quem, lots of cool  webcam control programs around just need to do a little looking
<edbian> [snake]: hahaha :)
<xibalba> [snake] , same with ikonia
<wdp> edbian, nevermind.
<wdp> edbian, translation issue.
<tjiggi_fo> wdp, software sources >> updates >> release upgrade
<blade> Eighteens, Michigan here
<edbian> [snake]: sudo nano /etc/default/grub   and change the menu timeout
<edbian> wdp: So you found it?
<xibalba> loeww
<xibalba> who uses anano
<xibalba> USE VIM, BE A MAN
<Eighteens> blade: California
<FloodBot1> xibalba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wdp> edbian, yes..
<blade> Eighteens, then it's prob not the same Blade
<pythonirc1012> my ubuntu guest machine on win 7 + vbox just hanged. Does anyone know how to debug this?
<blade> Eighteens, unless you played a game called continuum
<edbian> wdp: awesome :)
<[snake]> edbian, it's at 10 right now. perhaps there is a key I need to press?(when I said 4 seconds before I might've been exaggerating.)
<edbian> [snake]: After you change that file run sudo update-grub
<edbian> [snake]: pressing shift during boot is the workaround to see the menu
<[snake]> edbian, ok, thanks bro.
<edbian> [snake]: sure
<vixtal> this chat is only in english
<edbian> xibalba: be a man, use ed
<xibalba> =P
<edbian> ed is the standard
<blackhawk> blade i'm not sure but i can't find it when i search for it in the add-ons managers
<blackhawk> and again the connection problem happened and suddenly all the messages flooded into me at once
<\bMike\b> When I try to mount my encrypted directory using ecryptfs-mount-private, I only get the Readme file and the .desktop file. Am I doing something wrong?
<kdub> the internet is a lie
<edbian> kdub: hardly!
<davekong42> Seems to be a little less buggy if I set them directly with xrandr, but there is still ghosting in the root background/ black wallpaper
<davekong42> I guess unity support for dual monitors and not very good?
<davekong42> s/and/not
<davekong42> I mean is...
<edbian> davekong42: You guess right.
<seanzy> how can i install a lua interpreter?
<gimyp4735> In Ubuntu 10.04.2 I enabled remote desktop.  I can conect and see the desktop but when I click anything, the screen stops updating/refreshing.  If I re-connect I can see the last click did work, bt since it stops refreshing I can't do anything.  Any ideas?
<LinuxMan> hey i have a question
<edbian> LinuxMan: what is it?
<vixtal-epi> hi
<edbian> gimyp4735: I notice that too.  If you wait a long time (and you have a fast connection) it fixes itself.
<edbian> gimyp4735: ssh is my prefered method
<gimyp4735> edbian I prefer a command line too but I need a GUI for what I am doing and X11 forwarding won't work well in this case sinc eI have to switch client machines.
<edbian> gimyp4735: Yeah just wait and click stuff and it should fix. I hate that bug
<vixtal-epi> this very geek chat, cool
<_jay> how do I bring up the key identifier in terminal?
<gimyp4735> edbian: It'd been almost 20 inutes with no change...
<edbian> gimyp4735: Oh that's way to long.  I meant 1 minute or less.
<edbian> gimyp4735: I don't know then :(
<_jay> as in, the little window where I click/type in it and it tells me what the key is
<cyperbg> guys I'm adding a script in etc/rc.local and it does not start on boot
<cyperbg> this script is ~/Autominer/startmining.sh
<justine777w> hello I downloaded 10.04 on my laptop but i am unable to enable wireless. Can someone help/
<OerHeks> cyperbg, is it executable ?
<cyperbg> hm I think not - it as s script - I can open it and edit it
<cyperbg> it is a script
<OerHeks> chmod +x ~/Autominer/startmining.sh
<_jay> how do I know what ubuntu identifies as the page up key?
<dougsko> justine777w: this should probably help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cyperbg> OerHeks let me try
<cyperbg> OerHeks what is the command to check I set the permissions properly
<OerHeks> ls -al
<cyperbg> does it look good?
<cyperbg> -rwxr-xr-x  1 cyper cyper  1554 2011-07-02 08:11 startmining.sh
<OerHeks> yes, seems correct
<cyperbg> ok let me restart and try it out
<justine777w> dougsko: thank you but what exactly do I follow?
<dougsko> justine777w: the instructions on the page
<th0r> _jay: the program xev might help
<_jay> ah that's it thx th0r
<cyperbg> OerHeks it still doesn't work :(
<OerHeks> cyperbg, did you edit /etc/rc.local with sudo ?
<cyperbg> no
<cyperbg> I read you don't need sudo there
<OerHeks> i think it does.
<justine777w> dougsko: yes, i understand that i need to read the directions, but i do not quite understand them.
<cyperbg> hm so you suggest write: sudo ~/Autominer/startmining.sh
<gamax92>  /join #wolfgame!
<dougsko> justine777w: if you have a specific question, i'll try to answer it, but there's no way you could have even read it all yet
<Python> Hey guys ! A new distro is coming soon ! http://polyboxos.schreiberstein.de/wp/
<OerHeks> cyperbg, no, the instance in /etc/rc.local needs to be set as root
<Jordan_U> !ot | Python
<ubottu> Python: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cyperbg> OerHeks how would I do that?
<OerHeks> gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local #and put your command before exit 0
<cyperbg> OerHeks I did gksudo nautilius and then I opened it, otherwise can't edit it
<cyperbg> I think this is the same
<OerHeks> same way to edit it as root, oke
<cyperbg> so I did that
<OerHeks> cyperbg, did you set it before exit 0 ?
<cyperbg> yes
<cyperbg> before
<jnsl_> im having an issue mounting with sshfs, when i do sudo sshfs it says: "Connection reset by peer", but i need to do the command with sudo since i want to mount it /media/<directory>... the command works without sudo if i mount in my home folder. Also, i have copyed the entire .ssh folder from my user to root, so thats not the problem
<cyperbg> OerHeks I even tried that:
<cyperbg> cd ~/Autominer
<cyperbg> ./startmining.sh
<cntb> please excuse laziness ! interested in finding earlier pastes of text on my ubuntu 10.10 like clipboard storage
<cntb> Actually on Natty 11.04
<cyperbg> OerHeks any other ideas?
<cntb> please excuse laziness ! interested in finding earlier pastes of text on my ubuntu 10.10 like clipboard storage
<OerHeks> cyperbg, i don't konw why it does not run
<Numn> somebody here know how i can replace evoloution with thunderbird in indicator..
<alex--> My mta server works =D
<dougsko> cntb: check out glipper
<cyperbg> anyone else know why adding a line to rc.local does not run at startup?
<jrib> cyperbg: be more specific
<slashfoo> greetings earthlings
<dougsko> cyperbg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<cyperbg> jrib I have this script called startmining.sh that I want to run at reboot automatically. What is the best way to do that?
<bmanplus2> I got a question for you all if anyone has the time
<DasEi> just ask bmanplus2
<slashfoo> is there still an issue with flash and 64bit linuxes?
<bmanplus2> well I dont know if I am in the right place but when vineyard is installed it takes over the places menu
<DasEi> !startup | cyberbg
<ubottu> cyberbg: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bmanplus2> when I click on a menu in places it asks me where to put it in vineyard
<cyperbg> DasEi I've tried that, but it is a script that calls other scripts - it won't work when addedd to Startup Applications
<azripah> I'm having a problem- my ubuntu server is not allowing http connections after an update today- anyone have any ideas?
<cntb> will do dougsko .thank you quick response from you
<dougsko> cyperbg: read the link i gave you. the short answer is that rc.local is not the debian way of starting things
<cyperbg> dougsko I'll have a read and report back
<DasEi> cyberbg: you can add it to /etc/rc.local , that file runs with superprivilegs last in backup, and let's you do it, finish it with a "&" (no quotes)
<DasEi> last in startup*
<azripah> the upgrade was to natty with about 600MB in new packages
<azripah> if that helps
<cyperbg> DasEi I've added it there but dougsko just said that rc.local is not the debian way of starting things
<CoJaBo> how do I increase the swap size ?
<cyperbg> DasEi forget it - I added it to the Startup application and it runs fine now :D
<azripah> go into gparted, unmount it, and increase it
<azripah> not neccisarily in that order
<jrib> cyperbg: use @reboot in your crontab or create a proper upstart script
<CoJaBo> the installer auto-set it wrong (bug?)
<DasEi> cyperbg: nice, have fun
<azripah> So can anyone help with my server issue?
<jrib> cyperbg: note that in startup application it only runs after login
<azripah> It's rather urgent.
<jrib> azripah: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<cyperbg> jrib my username logins automatically
<CoJaBo> azripah:  can it shrink the main position tho?
<CoJaBo> partition*
<azripah> jrib: I did- nobody answered
<azripah> Basically it refuses any connections with http or https
<azripah> but ssh is fine
<dougsko> jrib: speaking of upstart, is there a way to make it drop privleges when running something? if it can, i could never figure out how
<jrib> azripah: verify the server is running?
<DasEi> CoJaBo: you can use gparted to resize partitions, but then will have to correct the uuids in /etc/fstab
<azripah> CoJaBo:It can shrink the main partition if you unmount it which is only possible in a live environment
<azripah> jrib:I'm using irssi on the server actually
<deven_> please help me, i have ubuntu 11.04 installed on my pc, everytime i login it keeps default setting for sound preference, how can i make it remember my sound settings on each restart
<DasEi> !blkid | CoJaBo
<ubottu> CoJaBo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> azripah: I mean the server program (like apache)
<azripah> jrib:yeah, of course. First thing I checked
<jrib> azripah: so can you view the page locally on the server?
<azripah> jrib:no, when I go to it on links it says something like permission denied
<azripah> I can of course view it manually on /var/www
<slashfoo> excuse me, is there still an issue with adobe flash and 64bit linux systems?
<CoJaBo> DasEi:  where else are the uuids stored? I had to format a swap partition once, and it did not resume from hibernate even after fixing /etc/fstab
<jrib> azripah: does it give the same permission denied message remotely?
<adac> hi guys. what is a nice firewall for ubuntu?
<jrib> slashfoo: only if your from like 2005
<jrib> you're*
<kdub> adac: iptables
<kdub> only one you'll ever need
<azripah> jrib:on firefox nightly it says "cannot establish connection to the server"
<dougsko> adac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<azripah> I'm guessing it'd say the same on links but I'm on a windows laptop right now
<deven_> can someone look at my question above and help me
<lfender> is there a better media player then rythem box if some what is it
<Senix> how do i reinstall grub after installing fixing my windows mbr?
<azripah> lfender:banshee, exaile, amarok
<adac> dougsko, oh thanks!
<slashfoo> jrib: thank you :)
<DasEi> !grub | senix
<ubottu> senix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<CoJaBo> slashfoo:  make sure your runing latest flash version
<DasEi> senix: first above link
<lfender> what would racomand
<Senix> DasEi, thnx
<ciss> how can i get upstart to log to a file during boot?
<Colin969> Hey
<Colin969> Can i get some help
<dougsko> ciss: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<KM0201> Colin969: if you ask a question
<Colin969> Anyone?
<DasEi> !ASK | Colin969
<Colin969> Ah
<ubottu> Colin969: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Colin969> Well...
<DasEi> ciss: which info you want logged ?
<CoJaBo> k, new question then- if I reformat a swap partition and fox the uuid in fstab, where else do I have to fix it to get hibernate to work again?
<Colin969> I formatted my Ubuntu partion from a second copy of Ubuntu, now on boot I get Error : File Not Found Grub Rescue >
<Colin969> I read up about it but i dont have a USB or CD For a few days
<azripah> so, any help?
<Colin969> Is there anyway to boot into XP at all until then?
<slashfoo> CoJaBo: thanks
<ciss> DasEi: basically the whole verbose output
<Colin969> Nope?
<DasEi> ciss: look in /var/log  (syslog...) and pipe dmesg to a file
<OerHeks> Colin969, you can repair the MBR with your windows cd
<DasEi> ciss: also you can disable bootsplash, though messages are hard to read because of speedy scrolling
<Colin969> Oerheks, im asking anyway WITHOUT A Ubuntu USB or live CD
<dougsko> ciss: the link i gave you shows how to do exactly that. the short answer is you add --verbose to your kernel options where upstart is called
<th0r> Colin969: probably not
<Colin969> Damn =/
<DasEi> ciss: dmesg > dmesg.txt && gedit dmesg.txt
<Colin969> No netbook till wednesday them.
<hearnoseeno> colin969 you could attempt to use an sd card
<Colin969> Oh BTW Th0r is there a way to install a Ubuntu Partition in windows?
<th0r> Colin969: there is wubi, but I don't use ubuntu so have no experience with it
<Colin969> Hearnoseeno The cloest i have is a 512mb MS DUO
<Colin969> Which i could use but its JUST Too small
<hearnoseeno> colin969
<Colin969> Hmm
<deven_> how to make system remember my sound preferences forever, it keeps coming to default level on restart currently, i have ubuntu 11.04 installed
<DasEi> Colin969: 512 bootable ? use netinstaller image
<hearnoseeno> colin969 well if you're really stuck till wednesday you can always try to just find a small live os
<hearnoseeno> until you can get ubuntu up and running at another date
<upgrdman> anyone use wifi and get transfer speeds over 3 - 3.5MB/s? I have a 802.11b/g/n router and adapter cards, both of which support both 2.4 and 5ghz. even with my laptop and router on the same desk i can
<DasEi> !minimal | Colin969
<ubottu> Colin969: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<upgrdman> *i can't get more than 3MB/s
<Colin969> DasEi, I was wondering as well, why isnt there a Ubuntu Netbook 11.04? I updated fine from 10.10
<DasEi> Colin969: netbook is depreciated
<DasEi> !netbook
<Colin969> !netbook
<Colin969> Hmm?
<dougsko> deven_: according to here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting, 'sudo alsactl store 0' might do the trick
<Colin969> Ill try out Minimal later if i can get somin done
<DasEi> Colin969: no factoid there, it's integrated in the standard installer now
<Colin969> DasEi, Oh,
<hearnoseeno> is anyone familiar with chromium-browser?
<Colin969> Hearnoseeno Vaguely
<deven_> thanks alot dougsko
<ciss> dougsko: did that already, but the messages were flashing by. i'm currently trying the init=/bin/bash strategy to debug my boot problems
<DasEi> !details | hearnoseeno
<ubottu> hearnoseeno: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hearnoseeno> I'm trying to get logging via this command:  chromium-browser --enable-logging --v=1
<Colin969> Back in a sec
<hearnoseeno> trouble is that I can't find the .log file and it's frustrating since the search takes awhile and sometimes crashes or freezes
<Colin969> Think i can get this running
<hearnoseeno> *searching the system's files/folders
<Colin969> DasEi, shall I extract the ISO in 7-Zip into the card?
<DasEi> Colin969: no, use unetbootin for windows and play it to the card
<Colin969> Ok.
<Colin969> Why do i bloody love this IRC Channel?
<DasEi> rofl :)
<Colin969> Im pissed off too, i'd just downloaded like 80GB of stuff
<DasEi> Colin969: anyway, keep language friendly
<\bMike\b> When I try to mount my encrypted directory using the passphrase I wrote down when the encrypted homedir was made, I only get the Readme file and the .desktop file. Am I doing something wrong?
<Colin969> Pissed is a bad word? Theres already drinks called Pussy and Boobee
#ubuntu 2011-07-23
<Mandrew> will removing programs that im not using helping my computer work better and smother?
<Colin969> Urgh
<terry>    Mandrew no
<Colin969> She gave me a MS Duo
<Colin969> And not an SD..
<StevenR> Mandrew: probably not.
<Colin969> Aso DasEi, you reckon i can boot from my Built in Mem Card reader?
<DasEi> Mandrew: rather disabling unneeded services, look at :
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pooltable> Linux 3.0 is here how do i know i am useing it?
<Mandrew> thanks DasEi
<StevenR> pooltable: uname -a
<DasEi> pooltable: you won't until ppa/compile it, uname -a tells your version
<Colin969> Aso DasEi, you reckon i can boot from my Built in Mem Card reader?
<DasEi> Colin969: some work , others not, check if it's seen in bios
<pooltable> 2.6.38.11
<Colin969> DasEi, Cant tell, theres quite a few though. ill hope.
<montero61> Buenas tardes tengo una consulta , nesesito cambiar el compilador de la version mia de ubuntu
<chipmonk> nautilus network tab shows places that don't exist and not shows places that do
<chipmonk> do i have to resintall nautilus
<jb007_> Maybe a silly question, but where do I register my nick?
<Jordan_U> !register | jb007_
<ubottu> jb007_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> !es | montero61
<ubottu> montero61: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jb007_> Thanks, I gave I type "/msg nickserv register <password> <email>" in this textbox here?
<DasEi> jb007_: yes, and comprehensive help is in #freenode, see above given link
<terry> jb007_: You can, but you really need to go to the status window to see what your doing.
<WolfDogDesigns> Hey guys. Trying to install Ubuntu alongside Win7 on a new PC. getting the old "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system." error when trying to boot from cd. Tried 2 different ISO downloads on 2 diff CDs
<chipmonk> Dasei what channel for nautilus help?
<terry> WolfDogDesigns: What CD burning software did you use?
<DasEi> chipmonk: can ask here
<WolfDogDesigns> erm, Windows Disk Image Burner. .. all I have access to
<chipmonk> did
<chipmonk> no ans
<chipmonk> nautilus network tab shows places that don't exist and not shows places that do
<chipmonk> do i have to resintall nautilus
<WolfDogDesigns> terry, something else I should use?
<terry> WolfDogDesigns:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jordan_U> WolfDogDesigns: It sounds like the kernel has problems with your particular CDROM drive. Try installing via a flash drive.
<iLogic> anyone knows if ubuntu has a pdf reader that supports highlighting?
<W43372> I'm trying to recover a deleted folder of pictures and I'm having an issue with scalpel recovering it.
<WolfDogDesigns> Jordan_U, dont have one :/
<WolfDogDesigns> terry, it suggests windows image burner should be fine, ill give it a go with the alternative though
<YankDownUnder> WolfDogDesigns, Use a CD/DVD cleaner in the drive, try again. If anything, burn a new copy of the ISO at a slower speed to make sure it's done correctly.
<Aylin_CD> r
<Jordan_U> WolfDogDesigns: I doubt that using another burning program will make any difference.
<chipmonk> good suggestion yank always burn at slowest speed
<WolfDogDesigns> im dling InfraRecorder which should let me set burn speed. Win Image Burner doesnt let you adjust anything
<YankDownUnder> Jordan_U, SLOWER SPEED...as well, every month you should clean your CD/DVD drive...dust IS the enemy...
<Jordan_U> WolfDogDesigns: The minimal install CD should work. It needs to grab everything from the internet though.
<YankDownUnder> WolfDogDesigns, XP CD Burner. Free, always works, small, and just always works. ;)
<Jordan_U> WolfDogDesigns: Can you be connected to the internet via ethernet while installing?
<WolfDogDesigns> yeah, its got ethernet connection
<Jordan_U> WolfDogDesigns: Then the minimal install CD *will* work for you.
<W43372> Trying to recover a deleted folder. What do?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | WolfDogDesigns
<ubottu> WolfDogDesigns: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> !undelete | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<aikInsaan> what's the best way to run MSie in ubuntu? wine?
<terry> aikInsaan: What do you need IE for?
<Jordan_U> aikInsaan: Wine can only run up to IE6 (and IE7's rendering engine within IE6's chrome).
<aikInsaan> by best i mean tried and tested
<chipmonk> thx for the help
<aikInsaan> as much as i hate ie...there are a few web apps that i use which only run on ie
<terry> aikInsaan: Best to run IE under MS Windows
<Jordan_U> aikInsaan: Have you tried changing user agent?
<aikInsaan> i can change user agent for chromium???
<cyperbg> guys I need help setting SSH with public/private keys - Ive followed different turorials and I always get Server refused our key
<cyperbg> please help
<terry> aikInsaan: Try firefox
<xiamx> I have a partition created for /home, I want to move all /home files mounted on / to the enw partition, will cp -a work? Do it need to run checksum?
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | xiamx
<ubottu> xiamx: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<terry> xiamx: cp -ar will work
<xiamx> Jordan_U, terry, thanks
<terry> xiamx: You should rename the other one /old-home and then create the fstab entry for separate /home and reboot to see if everytihng is ok before deleting /old-home
<uw_> hi is anyoen on here familar with netboot?
<terry> xiamx: But read the info Jordan_U sent you for more details.
<xiamx> terry, alright
<pooltable> how do i look at the redecuation on the ubuntu software center?
<uw_> or network installs
<pooltable> got it
<WolfDogDesigns> Right. Im gonna try the new burn. Thanks a lot for the help guys
<cyperbg> :)
<stercor> Where does Ubuntu set the final PATH variable?  The one that the user uses.
<pooltable> where to find chat about amd fx?
<Jordan_U> pooltable: "redecuation"?
<pooltable> jordan u nm i got it
<stercor> pooltable: #hardware, perhaps?
<terry> stercor: Are you wanting to add to your PATH?
<stercor> terry: yes.
<pooltable> thanks stercor
<stercor> pooltable: That assumes that AMD is a chip and fx is a part of that chip.
<terry> PATH="$PATH:/home/stercor/bin
<terry> PATH="$PATH:/home/stercor/bin"
<pooltable> ok what about fluxbox how to comfig it ?
<stercor> terry: I don't want to do that every time I login/boot.  There must be some place where Ubuntu sets it.
<terry> stercor: And to see what it now includes:  $PATH
<terry> stercor: You don't have to do it every time  you boot.  Just do it once.
<stercor> terry: I have to do it with each new window I open...
<DeviceZer0> any anyone tell me what the default theme is for unity? I moved my old home folder over and now unity looks all weird and trying to use my old homes theme and settings
<terry> stercor: What are you talking about?
<terry> stercor: You need to tell us what it is exactly you are wanting to do.
<stercor> terry: I need to have the system put an extra directory (actually, two) into the PATH variable on boot-up or login.
<pooltable> stercor the next new FX 8 core
 * stercor know nothing of hardware, only software.
<terry> stercor: And this is where you have executable files?
<stercor> terry: Yes.
<stercor> terry: rc.local?
<terry> stercor: Why not just put them in /home/stercor/bin   (All of them.)
<stercor> terry: The executables?
<terry> stercor: Are you sure it is $PATH options you are after?
<stercor> terry: Yes
<terry> stercor: Well then yes, you set the $PATH for executables.  That is all it is for.
<terry> stercor: So why don't you tell us what it is you really want to do.
<stercor> terry: I want the system to provide the correct PATH to get to my executables by prepending/postpending the directories on to the PATH variable.  I don't want to do it manually every time I want to use an executable.  That is madness.  Surely Ubuntu has a place to set the PATH variable that the user (any user) uses.
<edbian> stercor: Put your executables in the correct place
<terry> stercor: As I just told you;  You do NOT have to do it every time you boot.  Ok?
<edbian> or at least symlink them iectplace
<stercor> Oh, forget it.  I'll find it myself.  All of the solutions are "Band-Aids" that don't address the problem.
<iLogic> the fact that linux has no software capable of making highlights in pdfs makes me sad :(
<YankDownUnder> stercor, /etc/profile
<stercor> YankDownUnder: Now we're getting somewhere!
<YankDownUnder> iLogic, Research before you complain?
<iLogic> YankDownUnder: I did, actually..
<YankDownUnder> stercor, Just make sure you make a backup of the /etc/profile before you hose the entire system.
<terry> as edbian suggest, symlinks are good.  Just place your executables in ~/bin/  and symlink them to /usr/bin or where ever else you want, (that's already in your path).
<stercor> YankDownUnder: Good advice!
<iLogic> YankDownUnder: only acrobat reader, and if was previously enabled by acrobat pro which costs a billion bucks
<YankDownUnder> iLogic, There are always alternatives.
<maum> hello
<iLogic> YankDownUnder: yep, very lame ones.. :(
<maum> how can I calibrate touch screen?
<maum> on ubuntu 11.04
<terry> stercor: They are not band-aids.  It is the way it's done.  You just don't understand the system.
<terry> stercor: Have you looked at what you have in your path now?
<stercor> terry: yes
<YankDownUnder> iLogic, Ya know, there is something called "Crossover Office" by Codeweavers (www.codeweavers.com) that will allow you to run MS programs in a basically native environment (meaning on linux)
<terry> stercor: Ok, well what do you need to add to it?
<terry> stercor: And what do you have against using symlinks?
<stercor> terry: And I know how to set PATH=blah:$PATH or PATH=$PATH:blah
<terry> stercor: Then what is the problem?
<edbian> stercor: Changing the path variable is not the correct solution.
<pooltable> what is the commane to find out what video card i have?
<terry> stercor: It is a very simple orderly system.  What else do you need?
<pooltable> command
<bazhang> pooltable, lspci
<edbian> pooltable: sudo lspci -k    (I like the -k to tell me what drivers are being used)
<iLogic> YankDownUnder: yeah.. seems like I'm stuck with pdf x-change in wine, but it's very lame not having one single native app that is able to do such easy task
<iLogic> YankDownUnder: if not easy, popular..
<YankDownUnder> iLogic, Then bitch at Adobe for locking down their legalities in such a way as to keep their stuff extremely proprietary.
<pooltable> bazhang thanks
<terry> stercor: Just mkdir ~/bin  and put your new executables there.  From that point, you have the option of adding it to your $PATH or symlink to some dir that is already in your path. It is as simple as that.
<edbian> pooltable: :(
<pooltable> edbian yes?
<edbian> pooltable: I helped too :(
<pooltable> edbian way :(??
 * edbian looks sheepish
<pooltable> sorry edbian thanks
<edbian> pooltable: it's ok
<pooltable> sorry edbian yes your is more info thanks
<edbian> pooltable: Yay! \o/
<Infernet> lol
<OogyPoogy> Hi all. Any recommendations on the best way to share an external Harddrive plugged into my Ubuntu box over a home network (other computers running Win7)?
<terry> OogyPoogy: samba
<edbian> OogyPoogy: samba is pretty much your only option.  It is hard to configure though
<OogyPoogy> Samba, eh?
<terry> OogyPoogy: nfs is great, but is for Linux, (not MS Windows)
<OogyPoogy> I installed Samba from the Software center, but it doesn't seem to have registered an icon in my menu system
<YankDownUnder> Um...there ARE NFS clients for MS Windows...(not that they're good, but they do exist)
<terry> OogyPoogy: You have to configure it.,
<OogyPoogy> terry: if it changes anything, the external harddrive is formatted as fat32
<terry> !samba | OogyPoogy
<ubottu> OogyPoogy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<edbian> OogyPoogy: You probably installed the client not the server
<terry> OogyPoogy: fat32 is fine, doens't matter.
<OogyPoogy> ebian: ahhhh
<edbian> OogyPoogy: ahh indeed
<OogyPoogy> Ohh, its in the Admin menu
<terry> OogyPoogy: sudo apt-get install samba
<edbian> also that
<edbian> nobody needs help?!
<edbian> How about some wifi cards!
<OogyPoogy> terry: I think I have both server and client installed. There is a GUI that pops up for "Server Configuration"
<terry> edbian: I've got mine.
<OogyPoogy> I guess its as "simple" as adding a Share
<OogyPoogy> ?
<OogyPoogy> ;)
<edbian> terry: :)
<edbian> OogyPoogy: ha, yeah right.  Are you on the right workgroup?  Is the samba server running right now?  What user's can access the share you set?
<OogyPoogy> edbian: haha :) Do I not define the workgroup when making the share? I've set up a user/pass for logging in. How can I check to see if the Samba server is running?
<edbian> OogyPoogy: ps -e | grep samba    will tell if it's running.
<OogyPoogy> edbian: thanks for that!
<edbian> OogyPoogy: The workgroup (afaik) is in the config file in /etc/
<edbian> OogyPoogy: I have never been clear about the users.  Do the windows user names get sent to the samba server or does the server just see 'samba' the local linux user trying to access stuff?  IDK
<YankDownUnder> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<OogyPoogy> edbian: I typed that command and literally nothing happened. just popped up to the next prompt
<edbian> OogyPoogy: That means it isn't running.
<edbian> OogyPoogy: ps -e lists all running processes   | grep filters stuff  We filtered for the word 'samba'
<OogyPoogy> edbian: ahh.... hehe. I guess /.samba?
<edbian> OogyPoogy: Get it?
<OogyPoogy> edbian: Oh I see. I do
<YankDownUnder> "smbd" is what you want to look for.
<OogyPoogy> YankDownUnder, as the process listed or is that the filename?
<edbian> OogyPoogy: ~/.samba is the per user config     There is a system config file (for the server) in /etc somehwere
<edbian> OogyPoogy: grepping for the right filter might help
<OogyPoogy> oh, i see.
<edbian> OogyPoogy: That's the process
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, To restart samba, /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<YankDownUnder> When looking for it, try: ps - Ae | grep smbd
<OogyPoogy> YankDownUnder, thanks! Very much appreciate the help here!
<YankDownUnder> ;)
<OogyPoogy> Is it possible to accidentally have duplicate processes running? I have smbd listed twice: http://pastebin.com/qtSA5zq7
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, That's cool. Don't worry. Be happy.
<OogyPoogy> YankDownUnder, Mr. McFerrin!
<edbian> OogyPoogy: It likely doesn't matter.  Especially if you plan to reboot
<OogyPoogy> since you guys are especially helpful, I'll take the opportunity to ask: is there an equivalent Linux/Ubuntu program that tweaks startup settings and cleans unused files like CCleaner for WIndows?
<OogyPoogy> Or is that not even a necessity by virtue of the Linux architecture?
<YankDownUnder> It's not a worry in linux => unless you specifically don't want certain services or programs from starting...otherwise, it's not necessary.
<edbian> OogyPoogy: They're unnecessary.
<iLogic> my netbook has no page up or down keys, anyone knows if there is a way to use function + up and down or something instead?
<OogyPoogy> As an off-topic, has anyone seen that crazy 16-year old girl who married that 53 your-old actor? She looks like she's on *major* drugs during her interview
<OogyPoogy> iLogic, perhaps it can be mapped?
<YankDownUnder> iLogic, I'd look through the keymappings and keyboard layouts => as well, dig through the Ubuntu forums as I'm quite certain someone with your same machine has ran across the same issue.
<iLogic> no success so far..
<th0r> iLogic: you can use xev to determine keycodes and xmodmap to fix the issue. Google xmodmap for more details
<YankDownUnder> iLogic, ...patience is a virtue.
<JayB> How do I install the cure font from artwiz to be systemwide? ubuntu 11.04
<Carpe|Diem> can somebody tell me whats the latest stable kernel in Ubuntu?
<Snooffy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<OogyPoogy> When Ubuntu gets upgraded and Gnome 2 is removed, do you think there will be a way to reinstall it? I really can't get used to Unity for some reason...
<edbian> OogyPoogy: I'm not sure you'll be able to get gnome2 in the future.  gnome3 definitely.  What you might want to look at is xfce
<th0r> OogyPoogy: you might want to consider debian at that point
<Carpe|Diem> Snooffy: i don't see a version on there?
<Snooffy> yeah sorry:D
 * edbian uses Debian
<Snooffy> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<OogyPoogy> th0r, is Debian as user-friendly as Ubuntu?
<edbian> That's what he says for stable?
<edbian> OogyPoogy: no
<OogyPoogy> edbian: is there a way to emulate the menu dropdown on Gnome 3?
<Snooffy> it must be there under something..
<edbian> OogyPoogy: I don't know what feature you're talking about.
<Carpe|Diem> somebody give me the output of uname -a on an updates ubuntu system
<edbian> Snooffy: hahaha
<OogyPoogy> edbian: so, I'm effectively being booted of Ubuntu if I don't like Unity? Wow.
<Carpe|Diem> updated*
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, Gnome3. Egads. There *is* a tweak tool that can make Gnome3 nearly like Gnome2...
<edbian> OogyPoogy: what? no!  You can use gnome3, kde, xfce, or like a dozen others
<edbian> egads
<OogyPoogy> edbian: the application dropdown list
<OogyPoogy> YankDownUnder, how come everyone hates the traditional menu so much? :)
<Carpe|Diem> uname -a?
<Carpe|Diem> anyone?
<edbian> OogyPoogy: This: http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/fedora15_gnome3-activities-applications.jpg   ??
<Snooffy> 2.6.32-33
<szal> Carpe|Diem: define 'updated ubuntu system'
<OogyPoogy> Unity looks like an iPhone Os, but there is no touchscreen!
<Snooffy> lucid though
<Carpe|Diem> szal: the latest ubuntu release fully updates to the latest kernel
<Carpe|Diem> szal: i just want to know the newest ubutnu kernel number
<Carpe|Diem> zz
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, They don't hate it, they "decided via corporate thought" that it was no longer important - that goes for the Unity team and the Gnome3 team. They're trying to emulate the "smartphone" and "netbook" mentality.
<szal> Linux zalle 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:07:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<szal> @ Carpe|Diem
<Carpe|Diem> kk
<Carpe|Diem> hmm
<Snooffy> Carpe|Diem: what about this? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<edbian> OogyPoogy: So does gnome3 imo
<szal> Natty
<OogyPoogy> edbian: what you posted looks like an iPhone Os too!
<OogyPoogy> YankDownUnder, but I don't get it. What if you don't use a touchscreen device?
<Carpe|Diem> ty
<edbian> OogyPoogy: I posted gnome3
<OogyPoogy> edbian: so even Gnome is losing the listed menus? Oh no...
<edbian> OogyPoogy: gnome3 is very new
<edbian> OogyPoogy: again, look at xfce
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, Well, the apparent corporate paradigm is more important than what YOU think. Apparently.
<OogyPoogy> God, why can't they at least keep it like they do in Ubuntu - I use Ubuntu "classic" interface.
<OogyPoogy> I've tried XFCE, but for some reason, the rendering isn't smooth like the stock Ubuntu setup.
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how can I take a screenshot in firefox of a very long page in one time
<OogyPoogy> it looks like windows 3.1 to me.
<sw0rdfish> get it? like no need to take half then scroll down take another ss
<rww> Much as I dislike the various GNOME user interfaces, can we bring the channel back to Ubuntu technical support please?
<YankDownUnder> sw0rdfish, Why don't you just "Print to file" => choose PDF as the output? Works great, ya know...
<OogyPoogy> rww: Sorry
<apollosix> KDE is worth another look. But in unity hide the side bar and run a dock. I know it's a bit mac but the cairo dock kills unity dock.
<edbian> sw0rdfish: I get what you're asking.  Tough question.
<sw0rdfish> YankDownUnder, print to file? you say... lol let me try and find that :)
<edbian> sw0rdfish: Try saving the page and converting it somehow.  That's my best guess
<infobit> ya its a good one as YankDownUnder said save it as Pdf serch on google for help
<th0r> OogyPoogy: I would love to compare my xfce/debian screenshots with your gnome/ubuntu <smile>
<edbian> sw0rdfish: Print the file is a great idea
<sw0rdfish> edbian someone just told me there's a plugin for firefox for that :D
<edbian> sw0rdfish: there ya go!
<OogyPoogy> th0r: could you show me? I really want to know if there something wrong with XFCE as I installed it...
<OogyPoogy> rww: this is technically ubuntu technical support! :)
<Quantum_Ion> Hey I'm Barack Obama
<apollosix> Fuck Obama
<rww> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Snooffy> lol
<sw0rdfish> Quantum_Ion, hello sir mr president
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<Quantum_Ion> I thought I would just interject a little humor
<th0r> OogyPoogy: pastebin won't handle pix, I think
<YankDownUnder> Americans don't understand real humour.
<apollosix> I have a eee pc and trying to run ubuntu on it it won't shut down. Just freezes on shutdown command?
<OogyPoogy> th0r: imgur.com?
<edbian> th0r: OogyPoogy imageshack.us for pics
<infobit> YankDownUnder, this is not a place for humour
<edbian> apollosix: What if you sudo shutdown now
<YankDownUnder> infobit, HOW WELL I KNOW.
<sw0rdfish> edbian, my friend found me this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/screengrab/
<sw0rdfish> edbian, so if you guys wanna add it to ubuttu or something feel free to :)
<edbian> sw0rdfish: :)
<apollosix> you people aren't very nice.....bye
 * edbian does not have the authority to edit the bot
<OogyPoogy> YankDownUnder, You've been down under too long. Not all of us are thick :)
<edbian> apollosix: bye
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, Spot on.
<OogyPoogy> edbian: I *just* realized that edbian was an anagram. Maybe I am thick after all....
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, ;)
<th0r> OogyPoogy: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/29pm.png/
<edbian> OogyPoogy: It's actually just me messing the letters up.  An anagram can be read upside and upside right.
<YankDownUnder> 1/2 anagram...
<OogyPoogy> edbian: oh, I thought an anagram was a new word resulting from rearrangement, not symmetry. See, I am dumb
<OogyPoogy> th0r: That actually looks quite nice
<runicfox> OogyPoogy, a palindrome is symmetry.  an anagram is rearrangement.
<OogyPoogy> There was definitely a rendering problem on my end then.
<OogyPoogy> runicfox, so then I was right!
<runicfox> yep
<OogyPoogy> edbian: stop messing me up! :)
<edbian> OogyPoogy: he themed the heck out of it.  It does not look like that by default
<OogyPoogy> th0r: How long did it take you to theme it up all nice like that?
<th0r> OogyPoogy: I had to untar two theme packages and set up the panels the way I wanted...maybe half an hour
<YankDownUnder> I'd love to post a screenshot, but hey, it's like 3840x1080 .... ;)
<OogyPoogy> Yank: DO IT!
<OogyPoogy> th0r: Oh that's not too bad....does XFCE come on the Live CD?
<edbian> OogyPoogy: It comes on the xbuntu live cd
<OogyPoogy> I cool - so I'll grab that.
<OogyPoogy> Anyone use an NAS with Ubuntu?
<th0r> OogyPoogy: you can just load xfce to your present ubuntu install...no need to get a new cd
<edbian> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/screenshothzq.png/   ignore the rage comic
<OogyPoogy> th0r: How would I do this? Via Synaptic?
<tripelb> http://grigio.org/textmate_gedit_few_steps  is this a good thing to do. I wanted something like "TextEdit" on the Mac.
<OogyPoogy> edbian: you a redditor? :)
<edbian> OogyPoogy: No, stumble
<th0r> OogyPoogy: yes, just load xfce4 and thunar. there are other parts to xfce (xfburn, ristretto, etc) but those two will ge tyou started
<edbian> tripelb: what do you mean by 'good' ?
<OogyPoogy> edbian: what DE are you using?
<aikInsaan> is vmware-server available in the partners archive under  a different name by any chance?
<edbian> OogyPoogy: http://imageshack.us/f/841/screenshot1gj.png/   no rage comic
<OogyPoogy> th0r: Thanks, I'll install now.
<th0r> OogyPoogy: after installing xfce4, log out and at the login screen Session menu choose xfce
<OogyPoogy> th0r, will do.
<tripelb> edbian, I was looking for trouble. Not. I wanted to know if anyone has some experience with this. I only want safe stuff. But some more functionality (font styles, sizes - pasting in a pic) would be welcome.
<edbian> tripelb: I've never used it.  Since it doesn't come from the repos it's a good idea you're asking around though.
<mystiqueba> hey guys, I forgot my nickserv password, how do I restore it?
<blackhawk> hi,anyone know of an app that could monitor the temps of the cpu,hdd..and so on
<rww> !lm-sensors | blackhawk
<ubottu> blackhawk: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rww> mystiqueba: ask #freenode
<mystiqueba> rww, thanks
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, edbian Here y'all go: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/50
<blackhawk> thanks :) that was fast :)
<aikInsaan> anyone running vmware on natty?
<edbian> YankDownUnder: interesting.  A 404 error
<OogyPoogy> edbian: not seeing the second link
<OogyPoogy> Oh, god damn it. The wife is calling from downstairs.
<OogyPoogy> Why can't i just get some alone time?
<tripelb> mystiqueba, /join #nickserv led me to #freenode so I think that's the place to ask.
<edbian> YankDownUnder: very meta
<OogyPoogy> Later everyone, and thank for the help.
<edbian> OogyPoogy: pardon?
<\bMike\b> I just accidentally created a new partition table on a HDD I was using. Can I recover or recreate it from the filesystem data that's still on the disk?
<OogyPoogy> oh, i'm still here...i thought my connection died
<cyperbg> I still can't make a script run at after Reboot
<cyperbg> please help
<\bMike\b> cyperbg: which script
<cyperbg> well it's a custom script
<OogyPoogy> YankDownUnder, 404 error here
<\bMike\b> cyperbg: what language?
<cyperbg> whicj when executed from Terminal works
<OogyPoogy> edbian: did my message get cut off?
<cyperbg> \bMike\b, I'm not sure but it contain If else clauses
<edbian> OogyPoogy: You didn't get my second link?
<cyperbg> it's called startmining.sh
<OogyPoogy> edbian: no, I clicked, but it wouldn't open. I think it was because me connection died. Let me try again
<\bMike\b> cyperbg: that's a shell script (because of the .sh, not because of if...else - nearly every language has if...else)
<edbian> cyperbg: bit-coin or minecraft?
<cyperbg>  cyperbg bitcoin
<OogyPoogy> it won't open
<cyperbg> edbian I meant
<cyperbg> it's bitcoin
<\bMike\b> cyperbg: what is the first line of the script?
<edbian> cyperbg: You put the script in /etc/init.d   ?
<OogyPoogy> Shit. my wife is pissed. bRB
<cyperbg> Yes, I tried that
<mystiqueba> tripelb, thanks
<cyperbg> edbian
<edbian> cyperbg: and you ran update-rc.d   on it?
<edbian> cyperbg: and it starts with #!/bin/bash    ?
<cyperbg> I don't know what tha is so no
<YankDownUnder> OogyPoogy, edbian http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/992/2372011screenshot.jpg
<cyperbg> edbian according to this link I should put my script in /etc/init.d/rc.local  file - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<edbian> YankDownUnder: I liked 404 error better
<edbian> cyperbg: that works too
<YankDownUnder> edbian, Hehehehe...me too...
<KM0201> YankDownUnder: dual screens for the win!.. :_
<cyperbg> but reading that file decription it says: Run /etc/rc.local if it exist
<edbian> YankDownUnder: you monitor must be 10 feet wide
<cyperbg> so then which one I put it in?
<cyperbg> edbian
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, Just add what you wish in the /etc/rc.local and that's easy enough.
<edbian> cyperbg: either one
<YankDownUnder> edbian, Two monitors, 24" each.
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder I tried, it ain't working
<edbian> cyperbg: /etc/rc.local is probably easier.  What line are you putting in there?
<edbian> YankDownUnder: nice
<cyperbg> edbian one moment I'll tell you
<edbian> cyperbg: k
<cyperbg> edbian I put /home/cyper/Autominer/startmining.sh before exit 0
<cyperbg> would it be better to put:
<cyperbg> cd /home/cyper/Autominer
<cyperbg> ./startmining.sh
<edbian> cyperbg: no
<cyperbg> so the first one is not woring too
<edbian> cyperbg: can root run that script?  cause root will.
<cyperbg> edbian I run it with sudo
<cyperbg> it runs fine
<edbian> cyperbg: mmmm...
<edbian> cyperbg: do this sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local
<cyperbg> edbian this script starts mining on my 4 cards, but btw now it started cause I can hear my machine running louder, but there are no screens to attached
<edbian> cyperbg: Does the bitcoin script start?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I'm having a real problem. My updates are all funky with the last kernel update: linux-image-generic, linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic. apt-get and aptitude fail. What can I do?
<edbian> cyperbg: Ummm, we need a more object test of it running.  Use ps -e | grep mining   or something
<cyperbg> edbian disgregard my last comment
<cyperbg> it worked
<edbian> cyperbg: oh good!
<cyperbg> so let's try  sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local
<cyperbg> the screens worked
<edbian> cyperbg: ok
<cyperbg> Usage: /etc/init.d/rc.local start|stop so I'll do sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local stop
<cyperbg> right?
<cyperbg> start I meant
<edbian> cyperbg: sure
<cyperbg> sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start works
<renaldocreative> Hello everyone
<cyperbg> my script starts
<edbian> renaldocreative: hello
<cyperbg> so why then doesn't it start after reboot?
<edbian> cyperbg: I do not know.
<cyperbg> edbian any other ideas
<edbian> cyperbg: perhaps it is and it takes time for the fans on the cards to spin up
<cyperbg> I really need this
<cyperbg> no they spin in a matter of 10-15 seconds - I can hear the difference
<econdudeawesome> errors can be found here: http://pastebin.com/sQXaU8S8
<edbian> cyperbg: reboot and run ps -e | grep mining
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, Um...did you put your stuff AFTER the "exit 0" or before the "exit 0" in the /etc/rc.local?
<cyperbg> before
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, Just checking for 'ID10T' errors mate.
<cyperbg> no worries mate :)(
<cyperbg> met me restart and try
<cyperbg> edbian ps -e | grep mining does not display anything
<cyperbg> no erros
<cyperbg> just a new line
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder any ideas?
<JRWR> join #ubuntu-server
<infobit> renaldocreative, hi whats up
<edbian> cyperbg: then it isn't running
<edbian> very strange
<JRWR> crap
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, How are you calling this script mate? Are you calling it from the /etc/rc/local?
<edbian> JRWR: ha
<cyperbg> sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start works again
<lg> help
<edbian> cyperbg: very strange
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder no the scrips is in my home folder
<edbian> lg: what is your issue?
<cyperbg> the script
<lg> no thanks
<edbian> lg: ?
<cyperbg> anyone else?
<pieces029> Hey I am trying to install a python module to my home directory because I don't have sudo on the system I'm on.  When I do python setup.py install I get an error that the directory doesn't support .pth files.  Can anyone help me with this problem or suggest another way around this?  Thanks
<cyperbg> I'm stuck
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, Right - now we're getting somewhere!!! Right - SO, since it's YOUR script in YOUR home dir, what you'd want to do is add it to the "Startup Applications" mate...easy AS! ;)
<edbian> YankDownUnder: he wants it to run when the system turn on.
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder I did that but the script has var/log/Autominer.log and it gets access denied
<edbian> YankDownUnder: And it should it it's in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<cyperbg> it works - but can't write to the log
<cyperbg> and it is important to have access to the log
<rewati> hi there i have broadcom wireless card and installed broadcom sta kernel source from synaptic and restarted my computer still no wireless
<edbian> pieces029: put the python module source code in the same dir as the program you're writing
<cyperbg> edbian adding it to Startup appication works - it just can't write to the log
<edbian> cyperbg: Yeah.  It SHOULD work being called from /etc/init.d/local
<pieces029> edbian: Ok I'll give that a try
<cyperbg> edbian you mean /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<blackhawk> lm-sensors applets won't work in unity right?
<blackhawk> anything else?
<edbian> cyperbg: put the script in /etc/init.d/ and then run sudo update-rc.d on it
<cyperbg> ok I'll try
<cyperbg> edbian you mean moving the file?
<edbian> cyperbg: or copy it
<cyperbg> edbian I'm going to try something else first: move the log file to the same dir as the script
<edbian> cyperbg: I'm not SURE it needs to be in /etc/init.d/   but put it there to be safe
<cyperbg> and then I can add it to Startup and it will work
<edbian> cyperbg: Just change the permissions of the log file.
<edbian> cyperbg: But it will only run when you log in then.
<edbian> cyperbg: where's the other way it starts when the computer starts
<cyperbg> edbian I login automatically
<cyperbg> that is not a problem
<edbian> cyperbg: Well there ya go then!
<cyperbg> how do I change the permission to write from user?
<\bMike\b> cyperbg: chmod
<edbian> cyperbg: sudo chown you:you /path/to/log/file  would work too
<cyperbg> \bMike\b I know it's chmod, but I don't know what to write after it
<pieces029> edbian: so there is c++ files in there as well should I compile those first?
<C_Smith> okay, my sound system is refusing to respond, I go to change my volume, and I can't, I click on sound preferences, it pops up a windows saying "Waiting for sound system to respond", and it doesn't stop.
<cyperbg> edbian i'll try
<edbian> pieces029: Is the module not pure python?
<C_Smith> anything I can try>
<C_Smith> *?
<C_Smith> mind you, I just updated my kernel to 3.0
<pieces029> edbian: no, its pyopencl, so it's a wrapper to open cl
<edbian> pieces029: Then you'll have to compile the C++ code.  If it's part of the module.
<edbian> gotta go!
<cyperbg> edbian I put it in /etc/init.d
<cyperbg> but how do I run sudo update-rc.d
<C_Smith> eh, screw it, I'll go back to 2.6.38
<cyperbg> what follows after
<C_Smith> Edbien isn't here anymore, he has said "gotta go"
<cyperbg> there is help, but I can't seem to understand it
<C_Smith> cyberbg, Edbien isn't here.
<cyperbg> C_Smith 10x
<cyperbg> I don't see quits
<grendal-prime> hey what do i need installed to be able to use sftp through the kde file browser?
<C_Smith> I'm scrolling up just a little bit and seeing that Ebien has left.
<C_Smith> *Edbien
<grendal-prime> thougt it was kioserver
<C_Smith> well, since I can't get help with my issue, I'll just go back to 2.6.38-10-generic
<C_Smith> as my kernel
<usuario> HOLA
<bazhang> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Neizer_> does any one know if ubunto supports touch screens yet
<Neizer_> I can't get my stylus to work
<wildgoose> Neizer, xsetwacom
<hamed> hi i am xubuntu      In order to run Ardesia you need to enable a composite manager
<hamed> how can i enable composite manager ?
<wols_> hamed: glxinfo |grep direct
<wols_> hamed: and read http://code.google.com/p/ardesia/wiki/FAQ the section Can I use Ardesia on Linux without a composite manager?
<razz11> when creating a USB stick with dd to install OS does the USB drive needs to be formatted, or does it matter it's got another OS ISO on it?
<wols_> the USB stick doesn't need to have a filesystem
<DasEi> razz11: for the live's being dd'able no need to pre-format
<razz11> wols_: DasEi: I thought so, dd is at block level isn't it?
<DasEi> yes
<razz11> wols_: DasEi: also it's got Debian DVD image, if I use a CD image of another OS, will it cause any issues as some of the debian stuff will still be on the USB stick. thats why I was asking whether I need to wipe it first?
<tfdev> knock knock
<tfdev> :(
<DasEi> razz11: debian/ubuntu installer commonly need other perequisits, such as formatting to fat and a tool like unetbootin, usb-creator,pendrivelinux
<DasEi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I'm having a real problem. My updates are all funky with the last kernel update: linux-image-generic, linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic. apt-get and aptitude fail. What can I do?
<econdudeawesome> errors can be found here: http://pastebin.com/sQXaU8S8
<DasEi> razz11: other live environments like superGrudDisk2 work just by dd though
<DasEi> grubdisk*
<alazare619> whats the terminal command to create a partition table?
<arfbtwn> alazare619: take your pick, fdisk || parted, i'm sure there are others
<razz11> DasEi: just curious, I was going to make a fedora live cd usb to test, wondering do I need to wipe it clean before I write the fedora stuff to the USB?
<razz11> DasEi: I am just trying to learn how to do this in CLI
<DasEi> razz11: visit pendrivelinux.com
<DasEi> alazare619: man cfdisk
<alazare619> how can i setup pureftpd to run as inted
<daniel_> is there a way to use an iso file without burning it to a disc ? maybe a program that tricks my computer into thinking its on a disc
<arfbtwn> alazare619: add a file for it under the xinetd.d directory, IIRC.
<hamed> thank you very much i already enabled composite manager
<arfbtwn> daniel_: mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro <iso file> <mount point>
<alazare619> artbtwn it cant be initid as default and not standalone?
<DasEi> !info usb-creator| daniel_
<ubottu> 'daniel_' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<DasEi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasEi> !info usb-creator
<daniel_> arfbtwn what would be the mount point?
<ubottu> Package usb-creator does not exist in natty
<daniel_> arfbtwn, what would be the mount point?
<martian_> Would anyone know of a cross-platform keyboarding/mouse sharing application alternative to Synergy? Synergy is designed to use one computer to control many, when I want to allow many to control one.
<arfbtwn> daniel_: wherever you like, I think you can also double click from nautilus
<Semitones_tea> hey everyone, is there a way to bring up GRUB if holding shift isn't working? I'm trying to rescue a computer that won't boot normally.
<DasEi> martian_: just ssh -X in ?!
<arfbtwn> alazare619: I can't remember the full steps, but you should see other files in /etc/xinetd.d which each describe a service
<daniel_> arfbtwn, well what im trying to do is i have a game that is in iso form and ur saying all i had to do was double click it and i should be able to play it ?
<jrib> Semitones_tea: boot a live cd and work from there
<alazare619> yea i got you artbtwn
<Semitones_tea> jrib, my cd drive used to be working, but Bios doesn't detect it anymore. Could it have come unplugged?
<arfbtwn> alazare619: so you just create a new one for pureftpd, I think you need to disable stand alone in it's conf file though...
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: you can try to press e on regular kernel and add single to it, that should boot into init 1 , too
<bazhang> !iso > daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_, please see my private message
<w30> Semitones_tea, I get my grub boot to pause by repeatedly hitting the down arrow
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, at what point should I press e?
<Semitones_tea> w30, the Grub menu seems to be skipped by default though
<martian_> DasEi: well, that's not terribly cross platform :)
<Semitones_tea> otherwise that'd work ;)
<DasEi> martian_: just ssh -X in ?! martian_: why not ?
<daniel_> bazhang, ok still confused what to put as the mount point though
<bazhang> daniel_, its a windows game? you would need to run it via wine then
<w30> Semitones_tea, edit your grub config and add a time pause to it
<DasEi> daniel_: set one manually, aka sudo mkdir /media/iso
<martian_> DasEi: because if I'm on linux, I can't ssh -X in to a windows machine, or the other way around
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: see w30, edit /etc/default/grub , remove splash and adjust timeout, then you should see bootmenu (and then also recovery-kernel)
<DasEi> martian_: us  vnc then
<DasEi> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DasEi> martian_: vnc is there both ways preconfigured
<flametai1> Hey guys I installed Mupen64 and it worked for awhile and all of a sudden poof........It's no longer in Applications, I even edited the menu's looking for the app and it's not in there??? =/ And it's still installed, I've tried uninstalling then re-install but no go, can anyone help me? =/
<martian_> DasEi: Yeah, I'm familiar with it. It's far from seamless, but it'll work. Thanks.
<flametai1> Really badly would like to play all of my old N64 games............ =|
<bazhang> flametai1, installed how and from where
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, can I do that without a cd rom drive?
<flametai1> bazhang, Ubuntu Software Center just by clicking install? lol
<flametai1> bazhang, it was there for about 2 weeks and just poof disappeared o.O
<DasEi> martian_: it depend on your focus, as in performance/overhead, teamviewer might also do, if non-commercial
<bazhang> flametai1, mupen64plus you mean
<flametai1> bazhang, yES.
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: yes
<flametai1> bazhang, any idea? =/
<bazhang> flametai1, try alt f2 mupen64plus
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, and without USB too?
<flametai1> bazhang, Didn't even show up on system monitor =/
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: yes, sure : gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, I can't get to a terminal though :/
<Semitones_tea> not even a virtual console
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: give the timeout say a 10 seconds and leave the line about splash just as =""m safe, sudo update-grub
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, when I do that, it says "monitor out of range" and I can't even get back to f7 or f8 so I have to hard shut down
<wols_> Semitones_tea: what videocard and driver is this?
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: why can't you call terminal ?
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, no idea, it just sends the monitor out of range
<Semitones_tea> wols_, I believe it is nv, and it is an older AGP 4x card
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: alt+F2 , sudo init 1 ?
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, when I boot the computer, I get an xorg error, and then a black screen with a pointer. I never get any further than that I'm afraid...
<arfbtwn> Semitones_tea: in that case, ctrl+alt+f1 should get you to a terminal?
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: ah, so that's the whole story, and you can't get to bootmenu, I assume it's least lucid and not an older distro with grub 1 ?
<Semitones_tea> DasEi, I think it is 10.04, I don't remember if that's lucid
<DasEi> it is
<Semitones_tea> arfbtwn, I thought it would, but instead I get "monitor frequency out of range" and I can't even get back to f8
<DasEi> Semitones_tea: well then you will need a life environment to chroot in and fix that graphic's driver
<razz11> can dd command be used to create a bootable USB from any distribution's iso?
<arfbtwn> Semitones_tea: I jumped in at a late point here, but have you specified vga= in your kernel line?
<rww> razz11: no, it depends on how the distribution prepares their ISO
<razz11> rww: interesting, is there a way to tell if it will work?
<tamir> hi every one i m noob. how i can real time audio stream ?
<DasEi> arfbtwn: no way to call grub's menu
<ritzz> hi y'all... does anyone knows how to control  access to hard drives to other account/users  (besides admin account) ?
<rww> razz11: no idea. I'd probably just try it, or ask the distribution.
<razz11> rww: thanks
<terry> Semitones_tea: Try F7
<arfbtwn> DasEi: v. weird, indeed!
<DasEi> ritzz: fstab and permissions on the mount-dir
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<terry> Semitones_tea: tty7 should be GUI  tty6 should be console
<ritzz> oh i forgot i mount second hard drive via truecrypt does this apply to fstab
<terry> ritzz: accessing another user's filesystem requires su
<TheCyph3r> sudo su
<terry> timrc:  TheCyph3r su - other-user-name-here
<blackhawk> i did  formate some free space on my HDD for storage as ext4 and when i tried to mount it, it gave me an error and said that only root can mount it
<blackhawk> what should i do
<LS1> hi, trying to get a broadcom BCM57788 to load with modprobe broadcom and tg3 but still no eth0 showing up, any ideas?
<terry> TheCyph3r: If I want to access ritzz's filesystem, I would do:   su - ritzz
<terry> TheCyph3r: And give ritzz's password
<TheCyph3r> terry: okay cool. I'll remember that if I create other user accounts
<terry> TheCyph3r: To do it as admin, just do   sudo ls /home/rigzz/   (and give my password) (if (and only if) I am in admin group)
<DasEi> blackhawk: prefix with sudo and for automatic mounting add it to fstab
<johnnyonflame> i've installed FreeNX on my server
<johnnyonflame> and ran the setup
<johnnyonflame> but I can't seem to be able to log onto the server
<johnnyonflame> "The session negotiation failed"
<johnnyonflame> "Error is: Session startup failed"
<terry> johnnyonflame: Forgot  your passowrd?
<johnnyonflame> nah, the password is right
<johnnyonflame> just installed NX
<blackhawk> DasEi sorry but i don't quite understand that.i'm new to this
<blackhawk> can you give me the full command?
<terry> johnnyonflame: What do you mean, "NX"?
<johnnyonflame> FreenX
<cdavis> I used handbrake to format a movie for my iPad, but I can't seem to figure out how to get the movie onto the iPad
<johnnyonflame> NX*
<blackhawk> ...
<DasEi> blackhawk: open a terminal ..
<DasEi> blackhawk: sudo fdisk -l             , which is the new partition ?
<terry> johnnyonflame: /join #nx
<terry> johnnyonflame: But you should be able to boot to single user mode.  What boot loader does it use?  Grub or Lilo?
<johnnyonflame> the system is running
<johnnyonflame> but i can create a session on NX
<terry> johnnyonflame: /join #nx
<DasEi> blackhawk:, which is the new partition ? /dev/sd...
<testytesty> hrmm
<lantis469> hey wat's up everybody
<lantis469> ?
<testytesty> hi lantis
<ali1> السلام عليكم
<atomicfreeze> hello
<ali1> هل احد يتكلم لغة العربية ؟
<lantis469> has anybody here seen the movie "Hackers"
<lantis469> ?
<testytesty> course
<hstacey> mm
<lantis469> "Hack The Planet" lol that was an inspirational movie for me
<renaldocreative> lansis469 yes i
<rww> !ot | lantis469
<ubottu> lantis469: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<renaldocreative> I think they use Unix in Hacker
<Snooffy> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Infernet> lantis469: hack the planet
<flametai1> Hey guys....... Having trouble with Mupen64Plus still....... I figured out what my problem was but now I can't get CuteMupen to work on Ubuntu 10.10? =| Can anyone help me?
<testytesty> flametai1: what happens when you try to get it to work?
<flametai1> testytesty, Well I installed it all using this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686384 Followed it to the exact, open it up, and nothing happens =| Oh.... I think I might know what the problem is 1 sec
<Peddy> how can I simulate XF86AudioLowerVolume being pressed from the terminal?
<lantis469> use Project 64 nd install it with the windows emulator wine
<lantis469> or with crossover which is another windows emulator
<keithclark> Is there a program that can create a .mpg or other movie format from a directory of date organized .jpeg files?
<flametai1> testytesty, Figured it out LOL Thank you for replying though :)
<testytesty> Peddy: amixer sset Master 2- or something like that
<testytesty> keithclark: yes, mencoder from mplayer is quite good at that
<testytesty> keithclark: also ffmpeg
<Peddy> testytesty, that would change the volume, and I have tried that, but I want to actually simulate that keypress (so notify-osd can show volume, etc)
<testytesty> Peddy: oh
<testytesty> Peddy: you're using GNOME+Unity?
<Peddy> testytesty, gnome + gnome shell, actually
<SianaGearz> helloes. i installed me new ram and PAE kernel, but PAE won't boot, it hangs -.- the non-PAE kernel still boots OK. how do i determine the cause?
<SianaGearz> i'm on natty
<Peddy> testytesty, but it should be standard across gnome. I can use Unity too.
<Rigin> pls help me
<testytesty> Peddy: it might be, might not =)
<testytesty> Peddy: should work across X, though: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#Setting_up_xmodmap
<johnnyonflame> What's the easiest VNC server to install? (one that doesn't suck much)
<testytesty> Rigin: ...with?
<SianaGearz> ram checked out fine in memtest
<Peddy> thanks testytesty. I'm also looking into dbus calls, there might be one for volume
<lsheeba> peace= all
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: I thought Ubuntu came with one
<Rigin> how can we install applications in format tar.bz2
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: check system/admin section of menu
<testytesty> Rigin: usually by compiling them - what application?
<Rigin> pls help me urgent
<johnnyonflame> I have no GUI atm
<lsheeba> is any1 here expert with linux games from windows?
<johnnyonflame> it's a VDS
<testytesty> lsheeba: are you looking for an expert, or a solution to a problem?
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: vds?
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: I like tigervnc
<SianaGearz> may i repeat my question or is this useless?
<Rigin> .how can we compile the application
<johnnyonflame> VDS= Virtual dedicated server
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: but if you don't have a GUI you probably want openssh
<johnnyonflame> i'm connected to SSH
<johnnyonflame> and the server have GNOME/KDE installed already
<Rigin> how can we install applications in format tar.bz2
<testytesty> a virtual dedicated server... that sounds oxymoronical
<Rigin> pls help me urgent
<lsheeba> testytesty, i have a game which is from the IOQuake Engine , the problem is its created from scratch by afriend , and the launcher to start the game is a .exe for windows users , now we only need a launcher for linux so linux users could also play it
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: so you need to start the VNC server from console
<johnnyonflame> it's cheap, and it works just fine for what i want
<Vastlocyr> How can I send hardware error messages (cannot enumerate usb blah blah) to /dev/null? They make the tty unusable with constant spam. >.>
<johnnyonflame> yeah, pretty much
<testytesty> Rigin: which application?
<Rigin> its to install new mozilla firefox
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: not trying to insult it, it just doesn't make sense in my head
<testytesty> Rigin: which version do you want?
<Rigin> mozilla firefox
<wisevoyager> Hi, everyone. Is this channel support ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lync?
<terry> yes
<testytesty> wisevoyager: for all ubuntu versions and distros, AFAIK
<Rigin> 5.0.1
<DasEi> SianaGearz: ok to repeat half hours wise ; check /var/log/syslog, dmesg, and kern.log, apart also try to install linux-image-server, that also comes with pae
<SianaGearz> DasEi: thx
<johnnyonflame> Well, it's basically a virtual machine
<lsheeba> i can send u the launcher and u can change the paremeters to be in the linux language with the same procedure because the engine runs both in windows and linux , quake files are like that when u have quake installed in windows u just copy the quake files and add a launcher and walla but i cant find a person who has this knowledge of this case
<testytesty> Rigin: well for starters, you don't want to use a tar.bz2
<johnnyonflame> in a box full of other servers
<wisevoyager> testytesty: thanks bro!
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: that part I get
<johnnyonflame> so, what didn't you get?
<testytesty> lsheeba: what does the launcher do?
<testytesty> johnnyonflame: how it's dedicated
<Rigin> yes i need
<johnnyonflame> It's just sold like that, it's not really dedicated
<SianaGearz> DasEi: well dmesg apparently only remembers the current session, not the one which doesn't boot. i'll go check the rest.
<Rigin> but i don't know to process with tar.bz2
<lsheeba> the launcher starts the engine thats all , the engine compatibility can run in linux also if the launcher is available
<johnnyonflame> the only dedicated thing about it is that it runs what i want and only what I want on it
<testytesty> Rigin: you don't need the tar.bz2, there are binaries
<DasEi> SianaGearz: dmes will also report a broken start, and where it hangs, dmesg > dmesg.txt of better scrolling
<DasEi> for*
<Rigin> then how can we devolop the application mozilla
<keithclark> testytesty, perfection, thanks
<testytesty> Rigin: oh you got it from mozilla.com ?
<Rigin> yes
<testytesty> keithclark: youtubeing, are we? =)
<lsheeba> testytesty, i got default linux games installed in my desktop like warsow and nexuiz , is their a way to see how the launcher works by editing it ? forexample nexuiz launcher offcourse inside it has a paremeter saying fs_game  < nexuiz directory engine > , i want to change that to IOQuakeXbeta Directory Engine > so then it will be able to launch the game thats all
<Rigin> a new version with browser id
<lwizardl> what would you say would be the best version of Ubuntu (not exactly the Xubuntu, or kubuntu) such as 6.04 etc for using to recover files from old machines ? think like win98-xp based computers
<SianaGearz> DasEi: i simply piped it into less :P
<DasEi> :)
<testytesty> lwizardl: I'd use http://www.sysresccd.org/ personally
<keithclark> testytesty, no, just combining still pics of a surveillance cam
<testytesty> lwizardl: if I had to pick an Ubuntu variety, I'd pick one with a lighter desktop than GNOME or KDE
<testytesty> keithclark: you surveiller you
<keithclark> testytesty, gotta watch
<testytesty> keithclark: I think there are easier ways if you just want to watch
<testytesty> mplayer can probably play them directly without manually combining them
<Rigin> pls help me
<testytesty> Rigin: relax
<keithclark> testytesty, and they are?
<cactusfrog> i keep getting this error when i try to edit a file http://pastebin.com/GSK8kcKh
<lwizardl> testytesty, yeah I have looked at sysrec before. I was looking at the xubuntu because of how low the overhead system requirements that are needed. I'm just looking for a distro version to keep on hand for older machines. Like the system I was given today to do some repairs on seems to only have about 64mb of ram
<testytesty> Rigin: inside the tar.bz2 is a tar file, inside the tar file is a directory, inside the directory is a Firefox install you can run
<SianaGearz> DasEi: oh! apparently the kernel and a whole bunch of services booted just fine. maybe it locked up when starting x.org
<lsheeba> ok Rigin  u want to install a developer mozzile based browser for developer purposes ? or u just want the updated mozzilla firefox installed on ur ubuntu ?
<testytesty> Rigin: extract with the following command: tar -xjvf foo.tar.bz2
<testytesty> he just wants a 5.0.1 binary
<testytesty> keithclark: perfectly good question =)
<testytesty> keithclark: http://www.noah.org/wiki/Mplayer_notes#Play_a_sequence_of_images
<DasEi> !bootoptions | SianaGearz , or maybe reconfigure xorg
<ubottu> SianaGearz , or maybe reconfigure xorg: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<josue> hi, someone know how to configure kate to connecto with xampp?
<DasEi> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<testytesty> josue: do what?
<SianaGearz> DasEi: maybe it's of relevance that i'm running the edgers xorg for the 275 nvidia driver, because the 270 is badly broken -.-
<lsheeba> isnt firefox 5.0 installed by default in ubuntu 11.04?
<keithclark> testytesty, a nice gui would be awesome for that command
<testytesty> keithclark: GUI shmui
<xangua> lsheeba: if you have all the updates, yes
<Rigin> thank u
<SianaGearz> DasEi: i am always nomodeset
<josue> kate use a mysql extension to connect to mysql, but I have mysql on xampp
<Rigin> thank u testytesty
<josue> so not the same
<keithclark> testytesty, I can live in cl
<DasEi> SianaGearz: could be, maybe try a common xorg first (empty, reconfigure)
<oneliner> ok how can i fill a bug report?
<DasEi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<SianaGearz> thanks DasEi
<josue> Unable to connect to database.
<josue> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) QMYSQL: No se ha podido conectar
<cactusfrog> so i take it no one has seen "(gedit:24307): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<cactusfrog> " before?
<oneliner> what would be the package name for the software center?
<Rigin> i have 1 more doubt
<blade> anyone any good with ati from the command line?
<Rigin> where do we execute this tar -xjvf foo.tar.bz2 command
<lsheeba> as far as i know , no more need in using terminal because most packages are ready in default blade
<keithclark> Rigin, from the directory from which yo which to uncompress the target file
<lsheeba> terminal is just for people who wants things in  a linux feeling to feel the linux
<blade> lsheeba that's what i thought also but from what i understand the only way i can enable both of my vid cards would be with the aticonfig -- commands in terminal
<Rigin> how
<tomek_> hi
<ritzz> so sorry
<Rigin> pls help to excecute the command
<ritzz> phone call
<Rigin> of aticonfig
<lsheeba> +chmod x+u
<tomek_> I need easy to use and understand samba configuring tool .Any propositions?
<lsheeba> i think
<lsheeba> wat is the file type?
<keithclark> fenugreek, no
<Rigin> tar.bz2
<night> i called getpid() method in different thread in same process , i found thread id is same , why
<lsheeba> just /sh file.run
<ritzz> ok this is my process mount via trucrypt as admin my hard drive but if i log in into family account hard drive shows in desktop and also it's contents i want to block access of familoy account to that hard drive
<Rigin> okk
<lsheeba> ritzz, u can give access in the control center
<Rigin> d
<night> APUE said : in linux thread is a special process ,so there are different pid
<lsheeba> man this is insane , i come here to ask for help them im pulled to back o'l days
<mgriffin> hi, how can i disable booting into graphical mode in natty?
<mgriffin> i tried several things so far, such as update-rc.d remove gdm, chmod -x /sbin/gdm, setting /etc/init/gdm.conf to stop on 0123456 and commenting out the start, added keyword 'text' to grub
<bc81> hello.  i'm wondering if there is some way to update calibre on maverick meerkat.  the version installed is 0.7.18, and i'd like to update to a newer version of calibre without having to upgrade ubuntu.
<mgriffin> bc81: looked for a PPA?
<ritzz> control center?
<mgriffin> ritzz: my keyboard and mouse are not working in gui currently
<lsheeba> mgriffin, at start up , just logoff now and choose ur desktop environment on the bottom cornor
<mgriffin> i guess i should have specified that ;)
<bc81> mgriffin: yes, but i cant find one for maverick, maybe i'm overlookinng something?
<mgriffin> not sure
<ritzz> oops sorry was answering with a question to my own question  ;)  sorry
<Rigin> how can we connect to a remote computer
<ritzz> at mgriffin
<lsheeba> bc81, if theirs dependencies in updated libc's then u got to update those so u can update ur calibre
<lsheeba> Rigin, get teamviewer www.teamviewer.com stress/free worry/free
<wols_> lsheeba: calibre is a pure java app
<mgriffin> https://launchpad.net/~fabricesp/+archive/ppa/+build/2264655
<Rigin> i know with team viewer. with out teamviewer can we proceed
<Rigin> with utility in ubuntu
<wols_> Rigin: english please?
<lsheeba> wols_, im helping him out , its the same case scenario procedure , computer minds work in the same trivia , no complications from the new generation folks who speak with fantasy , i speak it clearly
<wols_> Rigin: there is vino already installed in ubuntu. it's a VNC server like teamviewer
<lsheeba> Rigin, yes through the ubuntu utility , fiddle around , its not rocketscience =)
<Rigin> "Conneect to server "
<xangua> bc81: you can compile
<wols_> lsheeba: you talk simply crap. go and sleep. ircing while drunk is bad for you
<bc81> xangua: ok i will try to.  thanks
<Rigin> can u demonstrate
<lsheeba> Rigin, go to google news read about what scientist speak about memory loss and memory problems , u need to work urself out m8
<mgriffin> so any guesses on disbling gui boot if you cant use gui due to mouse/kb not working? (i can however init=/bin/bash)
<wols_> lsheeba: please stay on topic for ubuntu support
<Rigin> can u demonstrate by accessing my computer
<yagoo> mgriffin, what kind of mouse/keyb is it, bluetooth?
<wols_> !nodm
<mgriffin> yagoo: it is a laptop, and they are built in
<yagoo> mgriffin, what model
<mgriffin> i think ill just blow away the xorg conf and see what that does
<mgriffin> lenovo s12
<wols_> Rigin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<mgriffin> see, what happened was, that the thing lost power doing a dist-upgrade
<lsheeba> please dont offend people wols_
<lsheeba> i am a muslim and i am in Emirates , theirs no alcohol in the city im in , im living in Khalifa Bin Zayed City
<yagoo> mgriffin, on maverick beta, ur laptop is at least mentioned ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks )
<lsheeba> o wols_  do u have any idea of game launchers for linux? i have 1 for windows , we need that converted for windows and not just used for wine , the game engine is compatible with Linux and Windows
<rww> lsheeba: As wols_ said, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not fitness discussion.
<yagoo> mgriffin, is anything in the usb plugged in when u installed or boot?
<a111> lsheeba, Dont they have it in hotels
<KM0201> Rigin: another way, if you're trying to help someone who cant access their router to open ports, is to set up a reverse connection (you open ports on your router, and allow them to connect to you, but you see their desktop_)
<a111> or resturants
<lsheeba> not on this city a111
<yagoo> oh
<yagoo> mgriffin, so u lost power while doing an upgrade.. that explains everything..
<blade> any one here able to help with some terminal commands for aticonfig
<mgriffin> yagoo: yeah.
<yagoo> mgriffin, just bak up ur stuff from /home and do reinstall
<mgriffin> yagoo: yea...
<wols_> !tell Rigin about pm
<ubottu> Rigin, please see my private message
<Rigin> any please demonste me by accessing my system
<lsheeba> blade, u got to go to x11/etc/xorg.conf
<a111> DeezeNuts, this is not  /g/tv
<DeezeNuts> ?
<lsheeba> i did some stuff of that 5 years ago
<DeezeNuts> a111 who are you
<blade> lsheeba,  i understand that
<DeezeNuts> I came here to ask a question
<yagoo> mgriffin, lesson learned.. always use ac adapter power when doing upgrades
<mgriffin> :(
<yagoo> mgriffin, nothing we can do..
<wols_> mgriffin: reinstall xorg
<yagoo> mgriffin, reinstall everything..
<blade> lheeba i do not need help finding this i need someone that understands the commands better than i
<KM0201> yagoo: unfortunatel, that should be common sense bt... thats not so common nowdays
<lsheeba> just ask man theirs people here who's been using ubuntu since dapper
<nit-wit> guity
<nit-wit> *guilty
<mgriffin> KM0201: well, it was for a friend, who forgot the charger
<mgriffin> and well, you know, things happen
<DeezeNuts> does anyone know where Ubuntu's keymaps are kept? trying to set up BACKSPACE + ENTER as a delete button
<blade> hey nit-wit good to see ya again
<mgriffin> i can fix this.. i just wanted to understand the boot process
<yagoo> mgriffin, well tell ur friend he's doomed... there's corruption all over the place including the filesystem..
<mgriffin> it seems that perhaps gdm is not used at all...
<KM0201> mgriffin: well, you should've told her no charger no upgrade.... seriously.. you had no idea how long it would take, so why would you attempt it on battery, knowing you could run out
<mgriffin> yagoo: naw, i have faith in xfs
<wols_> mgriffin: dpkg -l |grep -v ^ii
<lsheeba> backspace + enter is this possible DeezeNuts
<yagoo> mgriffin, only thing u can do is tell him to backcup /home and reinstall the OS
<nit-wit> blade, thanks, I had to install fedora xfce my natty and oneiric crash x constantly
<yagoo> wols_, the machine lost power..
<wols_> DeezeNuts: in X?
<mgriffin> yagoo: you are silly, i can fix this, just wanted some hints on the boot process, but thanks for the sentiments
<yagoo> wols_, there's filesystem corruption.
<ritzz> i dont want to be a nusiance but is there any more info on how can i control access to hard drives mounted via truecrypt with control center
<DeezeNuts> I don't know lsheeba, I just need a delete shortcut for Ubuntu
<DeezeNuts> It doesn't have to be BACKSPACE + ENTER
<wols_> oh, xfs. yeah, using xfs on a notebook is a stupid idea
<yagoo> mgriffin, well good luck.
<mgriffin> thanks, anyway...
<blade> nit-wit, ewww i really do not like the look of xfce .... it reminds me of something.... not sure what
<mgriffin> so is gdm used in this version at all?
<lsheeba> DeezeNuts, click on start > search > type shortcut
<wols_> mgriffin: still stands: fsck and the reinstall X
<mgriffin> wols_: no thanks.
<wols_> mgriffin: gdm is used in every ubuntu
<mgriffin> oh X
<mgriffin> wols_: why can i chmod -x gdm and end up in gui?
<wols_> DeezeNuts: this in X?
<daurnimator> anyone know a ppa with newer kernals?
<yagoo> "<mgriffin> see, what happened was, that the thing lost power doing a dist-upgrade"
<DeezeNuts> not sure what you mean by X
<DeezeNuts> Ubuntu 10.10?
<DeezeNuts> Yes
<yagoo> ^reinst X is not good enough.
<DeezeNuts> Im on a CR-48 btw
<wols_> DeezeNuts: X = X11 = the GUI you are using
<blade> nit-wit, still working on the dual head issue but getting closer i think
<DeezeNuts> its gnome
<mgriffin> yagoo: apt-get install -f was pretty happy, i just cant get upstart running in single user to start network
<wols_> DeezeNuts: xmodmap then
<ByteWiz> i
<DeezeNuts> Okay
<DeezeNuts> how can i get to that
<yagoo> mgriffin, dpkg -C
<mgriffin> to be more precise i did 'apt-get upgrade' with new version of apt list, but now need to do the final pass with dist-upgrade
<wols_> DeezeNuts: man xmodmap  for starters
<ByteWiz> Which utility is best to convert .chm files to .pdf ?
<yagoo> that's pretty much all
<DeezeNuts> thanks
<rww> mgriffin: fyi, that's also not the supported method for upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu.
<mgriffin> i am sure it isnt
<mgriffin> but i am not here to debate that
<wols_> mgriffin: what happens if you try to run ubuntu normally. where do you end up exactly?
<mgriffin> wols_: in x, logged in, with a firefox icon visible but out of reach, now response when i hit keys or move mouse, whether builtin or usb
<DarkStar_> hey can i change the audio output port , like to send Front sound from the Center sound port
<DarkStar_> ?
<mgriffin> it seems irqbalance is not ^ii i will try fixing that
<mgriffin> but i bet it is just some xorg conf breakage
<mgriffin> i just want out of the gui, but not in single user mode
<wols_> mgriffin: ctrl+alt+f1 no work?
<mgriffin> wols_: right, i can bang on the keyboard until it falls asleep
<blackhawk> is working on a ntfs partition slow or it's just the normal,and would there be any problems to make my storage partition a ntfs one to share it between windows and ubuntu?
<mgriffin> with usb keyboard, capslock does nothing with led
<Hyperling> I have a folder which has some files and folders accidentally locked into root-only access, how do i undo this? :(
<mgriffin> k, ill remove the service restart from irqbalance.postinst
<mgriffin> and rsyslog..
<lsheeba> Hyperling, access sudo nautilus , then right click that folder and change its attributes
<xangua> !gksu | lsheeba Hyperling
<ubottu> lsheeba Hyperling: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
 * Cydd unzips pants
<DasEi> Hyperling: to access as regular user : sudo chown -r $USER /path/to/folder or see man chmod, ask if unsure as this affects all subfolders in this path (and all files)
<lsheeba> sorry xangua thanks for the update im from dapper days
<alazare619> i have no idea why but im about to throw my laptop, no matter what i do i cant get smb or ftp to work right if i login with my main user account on the pc i can browse folders (SOME) on ftp but no matter what i cant do a dang thing with smb....
<mgriffin> how do you 'start' upstart?
<alazare619> im using file expert on my android phone to try and acess the shares / ftp
<mgriffin> i am sure i need to mount some proc/sys stuff first
<blade> alazare619,  samba has a gui now
<lsheeba> alazare619, yes samba is GUI'ed =)
<coz_> night all
<jack^_> can somebody explain the following output to me? i am able to ping freenode, and nslookup freenode, but telnet gives 'unknown host'. wtf . http://fpaste.org/rcRN/
<alazare619> blade,  i realize this but thats what im using...
<alazare619> blade, it wont let anything acess idk why...
<alazare619> blade,  only way ive even got some things networked was through ftp and it wasnt even working properly
<mgriffin> oh well. ill keep banging on it, rsyslog and irqbalance are now ^ii but no mousey
<blade> alazare619, as far as i know samba's gui is the best one as for ease of use
<ryty_> has anyone tried linux 3.0 yet in Ubuntu?
<blade> alazare619, not sure why it would not work not really many settings to it
<Hyperling> lsheeba xangia DasEi: Thanks guys :)
<JayWalker_> Is there a way I can disable my internet connection, but not my local network connection or the connection of other computers on my network?
<lsheeba> np =
<alazare619> blade,  i know this its confusing when i try and login from file expert using my android phone to my smb share it says cannot acess this folder...
<ryty_> JayWalker_, remove your default gateway
<wols_> JayWalker_: yes. don't set a defaultroute
<lsheeba> alazare619, try with opera browser in ur android
<DasEi> JayWalker_: seperate nics ? else can use hosts aloow btw deny or iptables
<alazare619> can opera open smb?
<wols_> alazare619: no. it's a webbrowser
<alazare619> lsheeba, thats what im thinking im trying to acess smb ... from my android phone and nothing is seeming to work right
<wols_> alazare619: need better problem description to be able to help
<lsheeba> alazare619, can u access ur files from ur LAN computers.>?
<JayWalker_> how do I remove the gateway/don't set a default route?
<jack^_> can somebody explain the following output to me? i am able to ping freenode, and nslookup freenode, but telnet gives 'unknown host'. wtf . http://fpaste.org/rcRN/  only happens on one machine in my house. O_O
<ryty_> JayWalker_, to remove, sudo route del -net default
<JayWalker_> and what when I want to have the internet connection restored?
<alazare619> wols_,  heres the thing ive been attempting an smb share for awhile now from my laptop to my android phone the laptops ip is 192.168.1.7 (in the network) the android phone is 192.168.1.9 (in the network) ive installed samba went to system then samba and added a folder
<alazare619> for the sake of making it easys wols_  the folder name was /home/alazare619/sd card backup
<ryty_> JayWalker_, sudo dhclient3 eth0
<blade> lsheeba, ok now i feel like an idiot.... the part i could not get around with the aticonfig.... i was not doing sudo command lol
<alazare619> wols_,  added a user called smbuser for smb shares added that folder to allowed list blam
<alazare619> wols_,  added the share on file expert an app for the android phone all the info
<JayWalker_> thanks
<lsheeba> we all been their blade
<wols_> alazare619: what command did you run on android to mount the samba share?
<alazare619> wols_,  says the folder cannot be accessed when attempting to login to the smb share
<ryty_> JayWalker_, be aware, this removing of default route is not persistent across reboots
<alazare619> wols_,  just used file expert off the android market
<JayWalker_> oh ok
<wols_> alazare619: try to mount the share on your ubuntu then
<blade> lsheeba, thank you for not taking that opportunity to rub my face in it =)
<JayWalker_> that's good :p
<lsheeba> blade, np=
<alazare619> wols_,  you mean mounting 127.0.0.1 user name smbuser pass smbpass?
<wols_> alazare619: yes
<wols_> alazare619: preferably in a cli tho
<wols_> alazare619: you can also check your samba logs for errors
<lsheeba> alazare619, use opera browser , some browsers wont be able to connect to 192.168.1.1 forexample my router , i cant access it from my nokia browser phone , i have to use opera
<alazare619> wols_,  i dont know the terminal all that well gimme a sec
<wols_> lsheeba: samba doesn't work with webbrowsers fyi
<lsheeba> yes
<lsheeba> he havent explained hes precise problem efficiently i had to grasp hes puzzles
<lsheeba> any1 here knows programming , Thankyou in advanced if u reply
<rww> lsheeba: programming in which language?
<wols_> !anyone | lsheeba
<ubottu> lsheeba: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rosstaylor> i can't get videos to play on ubuntu 11.04 please help
<wols_> rosstaylor: which videos exactly?
<lsheeba> i have a game launcher made for windows , it uses the same engine compatibility in running in linux forexample the game Quake3 , if u have it installed on ur windows drive u can just copy the files and add the Linux Quake3 launcher to execute it on the FS_Gamepath of < Quake3 > Dir in linux
<rosstaylor> wols: not youtube, just regular videos
<lsheeba> i'd like a launcher for linux to do so like The string can contain $DESTINATION which
<lsheeba> will be replaced with the installation destination.
<rosstaylor> wols: i think it's flash
<lsheeba> postexec (no default, mustBeString)  any1?
<blade> rosstaylor, what type of video like avi mgp what?
<wols_> rosstaylor: youtube is flash. regular video are other formats like avi, mkv, mpg, etc. so what is it?
<blade> yea
<blade> lol
<rosstaylor> how do i check
<wols_> rosstaylor: tell us what file or url you want to watch
<blade> rosstaylor, right click on the file and hit properties
<wols_> lsheeba: your description doesn't make much sense at all
<rosstaylor> it's flash
<wols_> rosstaylor: what is the file extension?
<lsheeba> any1 has a launcher ready which i can just edit the destination to the game that requires launching! is that enough clarity
<rosstaylor> but it's flash 10.0
<wols_> lsheeba: we call that a "shell". like bash. just run it inside your xterm
<lsheeba> wols_, thats why i need a gaming industry | Programmer expert
<xangua> rosstaylor: do you hav restricted-extras installed , or tried with vlv ¿
<wols_> lsheeba: no you don't
<xangua> vlc*
<wols_> rosstaylor: is the video on a website?
<lsheeba> i tried running it with /sh and i renamed the .exe to i386.run LOL i know i thught im living a dream!
<rosstaylor> xangua: i did install the restricted extras
<wols_> lsheeba: ever used WINE? that's the only way to run windows executables in linux.
<blade> rosstaylor, are you using 11.4 x64 ubuntu
<rosstaylor> wols: they're on random websites
<lsheeba> i know , but this game can run in linux just requires a launcher only
<lsheeba> to launch the engine ,
<rosstaylor> i have this version installed You have version 10,3,162,29 installed
<blade> wols_, they are flv files
<Rigin> hi i want to know which file is taken to wxecute
<wols_> lsheeba: no. the "engine" must be ported to linux. the engine is a binary program which runs under Windows or WINE _only_
<rosstaylor> the latest version is 10.3.181.34?
<wols_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lsheeba> ok my ubuntu center is lagged =/
<wols_> Rigin: "wxecute" is what?
<blade> rosstaylor,  open firefox and go to the tools/addons and search for flash aid
<Rigin> execute which file from the package
<wols_> Rigin: from what package?
<blade> rosstaylor, install flash aid and it will fix your flash problems
<Rigin> mozilla firefox
<wols_> Rigin: why do you want to run this special firefox version?
<lsheeba> wols_, the engins is ported to linux bro , the engine is quake IO , open source , Quake1 Quake2 + Quake3 is ported for linux , but requires a launcher , the launcher in loki's installer will install it automatically however , if i do so i will still not be able to edit that launcher to read fs_game path quakeX  , any idea if u have a launcher ready i can just edit the fs_gamepath
<Rigin> i need to update my mozilla firefox
<wols_> Rigin: why?
<Rigin> to new version
<A-KO^> Howdy. with 11.04 I'm having trouble getting the Nvidia drivers to work. It says the driver is activated but not in use. The driver is set to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, but but glx gears aren't working properly. 7600GT, bit older. And xrandr doesn't work properly but don't have the error off hand at the moment. Any help?
<wols_> Rigin: that doesn't answer my question why you need to update your firefox. please answer it
<xangua>  !fx5 | Rigin
<ubottu> Rigin: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<wols_> A-KO^: check your Xorg.0.log why it doesn't load
 * rww facepalms
<rosstaylor> i installed flash aid but it didn't wokr
<lsheeba> wols_, QuakeX files is exactly like Quake3 files , if u have it installed on ur windows , u can copy paste it in ur Linux and put in the launcher made for Linux and it will run the game becasue the pak files can read both ways in linux/windows , the thing i really need is the same thing , a launcher but editing the parameter destination to QuakeX/baseq3 instead of Quake3/baseq3
<A-KO^> wols_: according to Xorg.0.log, the module is loaded and not throwing an error.
<blade> rosstaylor, did you run it?
<blade> rosstaylor after install?
<wols_> A-KO^: please paste the log and the output of glxinfo please
<lsheeba> hm
<rosstaylor> blade: how
<A-KO^> wols_: whole log or will grep nvidia work?
<wols_> A-KO^: whole log please. from glxinfo the first few lines are enough
<blade> rosstaylor, on your firefox ... right side and the end of your menu bar you should see the flash icon it's red.... click on it
<lucas49> what is the name of the messaging system Linux? example, shows empathy when someone connects to the msn. would dbus?
<wols_> blade: why do you assume he has no flash installed already?
<xangua> lucas49: notify-osd
<xangua> the litle black pop ups
<lucas49> xangua: yes
<blade> wols_, i dont assume he has no flash installed i think it's the 32 bit and he is on a 64bit system is my guess and that is a known issue for flash
<wols_> xangua: and these are using what protocol to do their magic?
<lsheeba> ok i think i have a work around figured out thanks wols_  just by talking to u my ideas came together thanks for ur communication
<lucas49> xangua: thanks
<xangua> wols_: '¿¿
<Nilu> histo, i am facing issues after upgrading to 10.10 ...
<blade> wols_, the 32 bit will work just the wrapper is not the right one and the way i want about fixing it was to use flash aid and have helped 3 others since to do the same
<rosstaylor> ok that worked, thank you!
<rosstaylor> i love you all
<lsheeba> il get the quake3 installer linux version installed , make 2 copies of quake X folder , steal the launchers of the quake3 and renaming X to 3 , and editing parameters of the engine pakpool
<blade> rosstaylor, your welcome
<blade> wols_, 4 now
<blade> =)
<amanforindia> hey...
<fugdacopz> haha
<wols_> blade: going outside the packaging system randomly is a stupid idea. just guess what happens after the next aptitude upgrade
<fugdacopz> bad idea
<root_> Hello,Every One
<amanforindia> there is a problem with my mic configuration
<fugdacopz> root_, that msg was directed towards you
<root_> I'm from China.
<wols_> root_: he means using IRC as root user is very dangerous
<amanforindia> there's a lot of disturbance
<blade> wols_, well i would hope that since it's a known issue and that fix came right from adobe they will have it fixed by then
<amanforindia> what to do?
<root_> This is VM
<root_> VirtualBox
<obscurant1st> i am using thunderbird as my email client. I have reached the maximum email I can in the server. So is there anyway to download all of them as a bckup?
<A-KO^> wols_: http://pastebin.com/sEPw0jZP < for all intents to me it looks like it's working...
<wols_> obscurant1st: depends on the server and what protocols it offers. thunderbird can use pop3 or imap
<TheCyph3r> I'm sure they're all saved to a folder within the Thunderbird folder
<root_> What'are you from?
<wols_> A-KO^: it is working. what makes you think otherwise?
<xangua> root_: this is an ubuntu channel support only, do you have a support question'¿
<wols_> root_: do you have ubuntu support related problems? this channel is not a normal chat channel but for ubuntu tech support only
<root_> Oh,I don't have question,sorry
<obscurant1st> wols_, yeah imap. but how can I download all the emails?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi all the text in webpages opened with mozilla does not appear any more
<YankDownUnder> root_, Did you know that by logging onto IRC as the "root" user, you have just opened your system up to hijacking - and as well, it's actually rather rude to do anything online as "root" ??
<TheCyph3r> lol
<A-KO^> wols_: http://pastebin.com/sTfmKLas
<YankDownUnder> ...thought so...
<A-KO^> you know
<A-KO^> I Just log on as root and change irrsi's conf ;)
<wols_> A-KO^: normal. nvidia drivers don't support xrandr. nvidia-settings or such to configure multiple monitors and such
<blade> some little kid is sitting at a computer with tears in his little eyes now... that was so mean
<A-KO^> ahh wols_
<A-KO^> hm okay.
<A-KO^> thanks
<YankDownUnder> A-KO^, Mate, until you actually realise the danger, go right ahead...however, beware...
<th0r> YankDownUnder: is that another ubuntu-ism?
<A-KO^> YankDownUnder: I am fully aware of the ideas of separation of privilege.
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi i run ubuntu 10.10 with Firefox 3.6.18 and all the text in webpages such as google does not appear any more, it isnt there. there's white rectangles instead. help?
<A-KO^> anyways
<A-KO^> thanks wols_ for the help
<A-KO^> wols_: essentially we're trying to run an entire system in portrait mode--and a lot of stuff hates it
<YankDownUnder> Some lessons are harder learned - especially when you have a system that has been compromised along with all the user data that's on that system. AND you're the one that's liable for it.
<wols_> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: looks like you are missing fonts
<xangua> !fx5 | LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd
<ubottu> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<rww> xangua: What does that have to do with anything?
<wols_> rww: if something is broken, install a new version! fixes everything. AND cures warts!
<xangua> just giving the oportunity to update his fx rww
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> wols_: yesterday i added some fonts, but i didnt delete any, so what do i do?
<xangua> and see if the problem persist
<rww> xangua: I'd prefer it if you did actual diagnosis instead of recommending that someone upgrade to an unofficial, unsupported PPA.
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: do you get no fonts in firefox?
<Lasers> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: PrintScreen. I love me some screenshots.
<YankDownUnder> Lasers, http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/992/2372011screenshot.jpg
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: hi, exactly. I mean there's "file, edit, view" etc but for example if i go to google, there's no search botton or "web, images" etc
<Lasers> YankDownUnder: Android.vbox? o.O
<YankDownUnder> Lasers, Yeah...Android x86 in a box...(sucks, but it's fun to muck with)
<Lasers> YankDownUnder: Ah. Cool. I like your Mac. ._>
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: I've heard of this on launchpad but i have no idea exactly what the fix was. I was something to do with font rendering settings either in ubuntu or in firefox. I don't use firefox so can't comment there but there is in ubuntu. You could have a play and/or try find the post as a different user or pc
<YankDownUnder> Lasers, Gnome2 + compiz + emerald + Cairo-dock = "Nearly Mac"
<ActionParsnip> People still use emerald? Yikes
<Nilu> hello, am having issues after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10 ... apparently, when i log in as normal user, opening any app results in flickering of the window, but if i log in as root, it starts to fork file managers infinitely, and that opening any other app results in infinite fork of the app ...
<YankDownUnder> ActionParsnip, Yes. BTW, it's a recent compile. Ha.
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: yeah, i would do that but the thing is I can't read it :D
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: use a different user, it may help
<iDRINKbLEACH> Hello, I just installed 11.04 on my desktop and when it restarted it stayed stuck n "Boot from Cd :"
<atc3030|TICKED> i have an ubuntu server that got hacked and im looking to redo it. however, i want it more secure. could you guys please direct me to where i need to go?
<iDRINKbLEACH> I have two harddrives, I installed it on a brand new drive sdb0, does it have to install the boot on sda??
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: i only have this computer and it won't work from another user
<ActionParsnip> YankDownUnder: sure but the code you compiled is 3 years without an update. Its unmaintained
<jack^_> iDRINKbLEACH, no
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: make another user....
<atc3030|TICKED> i have an ubuntu server that got hacked and im looking to redo it. however, i want it more secure. could you guys please direct me to where i need to go?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: i did, it won't work.......
<YankDownUnder> ActionParsnip, ;) ...well, suits *my* particular purposes, eh? Hehehhe
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: thaz the first thing i tried
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: your OS can store thousands of users. Did you really think a new OS would only support one user??
<iDRINKbLEACH> jack^_ I inserted cd rom and restarted my computer and it went directly to ubuntu
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: are u reading what i said? o_O
<vikapi> iDRINKbLEACH: will it get fixed if in bios, u change the 1st boot device to from sda to sdb??
<jack^_> iDRINKbLEACH, if you're trying to boot to your cdrom, you'll need to adjust the bios to boot from that media
<Nilu> andyl, also the update manager is gone ...
<ActionParsnip> YankDownUnder: your call. Emerald is very dead
<ryty_> has anyone had luck with the Marvell 9128 raid chipset?
<ryty_> aka Highpoint RocketRaid R640
<atc3030|TICKED> no one can help me?
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, you might run this script and pastebin the generated text file for more information. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, info for us to help you.
<iDRINKbLEACH> jack^_ I didn't even add new drive to boot order, it goes from CD rom to drive 0 (the original drive c:\)
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: you may need to manipulate gconf from tty1. I cannot read while i type, the input UI covers all the screen
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: are all browsers affected
<wols_> atc3030|TICKED: did you run a php based website on your server
<YankDownUnder> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/05/22/ubuntu-11-04-fix-enable-emerald-themes-for-compiz-fusion-window-borders-title-bars/
<jack^_> iDRINKbLEACH, what're you trying to do exactly? boot from cdrom? if so, you need to set the bios to boot from cdrom. if not, point it at your boot disk. hard disk 0 for sda and hard disk 1 for sdb
<atc3030|TICKED> apache file repo and starting a website in html/php
<ActionParsnip> YankDownUnder: I've used emerald dude.
<vikapi> jack^_: will it work if boot order is changed from sda to sdb in bios??
<vikapi> jack^_: he might ve installd the boot loader in the sdb..
<iDRINKbLEACH> nit-wit can't do pastbin, the computer that I am installing 11.04 has no wifi, ubuntu does not recognize my card yet.
<YankDownUnder> ActionParsnip, I'm a die hard. Until there's an easier to way to setup "shading" a window with a roll of the mousewheel, I'll stick with it...
<wols_> iDRINKbLEACH: yes grub needs to be installed to the harddrive the BIOS boots from first. this is usually /dev/sda
<jack^_> vikapi, the machine will need to boot from whatever disk has the grub installed to the MBR
<jack^_> iDRINKbLEACH, ^
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, okay, but that script will seperate the wheat from the chaffe, use a thumb  to transfer from that computer be creative.
<ActionParsnip> YankDownUnder: your call dude. I use openbox. Does it with doubleclick :)
<ActionParsnip> YankDownUnder: could suggest the functionality on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<iDRINKbLEACH> wols_ jack^_ nit-wit In the "allocate drive space" screen I should selecte "/dev/sda/ ATA ST3160812AS (160 GB)" thatis my original "C;\)
<YankDownUnder> ActionParsnip, There is a way to do the exact same thing by using gconf-editor to change the gwd settings...
<jack^_> iDRINKbLEACH, ok. if you selected sda as yoru boot drive, it will boot from that drive o_O
<lsheeba> q
<lsheeba> `q
<lsheeba> `
<iDRINKbLEACH> wols_ jack^_ nit-wit In the "allocate drive space" screen I should selecte "/dev/sda/ ATA ST3160812AS (160 GB)" thatis my original "C;\) Under the "Device for boot loader installation"
<jack^_> ok
<iDRINKbLEACH> jack^_ it will boot from sda but all the "stuff" can be on sdb?
<wols_> iDRINKbLEACH: are you installing ubuntu on a usb drive on a netbook?
<jack^_> iDRINKbLEACH, sure
<wols_> jack^_: if /boot is on /dev/sdb and is a removable usb device, he will get problems, no "sure" there...
<jack^_> wols_, what?
<iDRINKbLEACH> wols_ I am installing on a desktop from cd rom
<wols_> iDRINKbLEACH: sda and sdb are internal drives?
<iDRINKbLEACH> jack^_ I tried doing that and it prompter "no root file system is defined" "Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<iDRINKbLEACH> wols_
<jack^_> the only problem i see with boot being on a flash drive is that if you remove it you'll lose boot
<wols_> jack^_: you lose your bootloader too. which is kinda bad...
<iDRINKbLEACH> wols_ yes, sda 160gb, and sda internal 1tb
<jack^_> wols_, indeed
<_leif> Does anybody know how to distinguish an Ubuntu Server installation from a Desktop one (from the command line). I guess they differ in their package source lists...
<wols_> !fixgrub > iDRINKbLEACH
<ubottu> iDRINKbLEACH, please see my private message
<llutz_> _leif: they don't, just different default packages
<wols_> _leif: they don't. only difference is what packages you install. in short, not possible to distinguish (one can easily install ubuntu server and then later install X and gnome on it)
<xiaohdtut> hi
<iDRINKbLEACH> wols_ sdb is divided under several partitions. /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1 (ext) 50000mb, /dev/sdb2 swap 3999mb, /dev/sdb7 ext4 99998, and /dev/sdb8 ext4 202515
<xiaohdtut> any body here?
<rahul> hello
<iDRINKbLEACH> ubutto thanks
<_leif> llutz_: Thanks. The difference is 3-year vs. 5-year support though, so I wonder how the package manager recognizes that.
<iDRINKbLEACH> isn't ubuttu a bot??
<iDRINKbLEACH> i mean ubottu
<Logan_> !thanks | iDRINKbLEACH
<ubottu> iDRINKbLEACH: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rahul> does anyone know how to launch Citrix Xen App for 11.04
<rahul> I have a lenova laptop, installed Citrix ICA client with lib
<rahul> but when I try to connect remotely via Mozilla to the office, Citrix Client "Plugin" does not launch
<iDRINKbLEACH> wols_ I guess what I really need is instructions on how to install 11.04 on a two harddrive system.
<alazare619> anyone know what window manager / desktop enviorment linux mint debian edition is?
<iDRINKbLEACH> ubottu I am reading the article but I don't see how this helps during an initial install process
<ubottu> iDRINKbLEACH: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iDRINKbLEACH> does the boot partition have to be in sda???
<FIrefly> hello?
<lsheeba> sadly i am upset
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, how old is the computer is the second drive a slave?
<FIrefly> Um - can anyone help me? I need to save the contents of tty1 - I ran an fsck on my disk, and it printed a whole list of errors - most of which ran out of screen, but i'd like to save it so i can post on the forums. I tried screendump, but it only saves the visible part of tty1. How do I save the whole thing?
<lsheeba> i tried running the game it with the diffrent launcher the game screen was black i had alot of work in background , i clicked CONTROL ALT F2 , ps aux to find the process to kill it but sadly the list was long!!!!!! i had to restart gdm by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart , now everything the way i was multitasking was gone!!!!!!!! thats the big MARK for Linux problem in the market !
<lsheeba> if it was windows Control alt delete is suffice
<nit-wit> lol
<Dreamubuntu> I have install ubunut 11.04 succesfully
<iDRINKbLEACH> nit-wit dell e521 about 4-5 years old. new 1tb drive is slave
<Dreamubuntu> but i want move the bar in left how can i do that ?
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, is that where ubuntu is
<Logan_> Dreamubuntu: You can't move the dock in Unity.
<lsheeba> oh man , Linux will die if they dont have a magical solution like control alt delete , ( CTRL + ALT + F2 ) is not the answer to the world!
<lsheeba> ps aux the list goes on and i cant scroll up in the VN dialog ( AKA ) CMD screen
<andresmh> so I am getting this error when doing apt-get update W: GPG error: http://downloads.skewed.de maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 04C66126D3E62840
<Dreamubuntu> so any way to hide it
<iDRINKbLEACH> nit-wit do I have to install "/boot" on sda (c:\ master) and put all other files on the sdb (the new slave drive) Originally I tried to install everything on sdb (slave)
<Dreamubuntu> and add panel in down
<Dreamubuntu> like old ubuntu
<nit-wit> lsheeba, I guess the large hadron collider better close now.
<lsheeba> im getting a hardon to windows
<DasEi> andresmh: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys   04C66126D3E62840
<Dreamubuntu> Guys Any way to delte or move bar in unity
<DasEi> andresmh: then update again
<lsheeba> private message me il be away if u got an answer!
<lsheeba> this is absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andresmh> where did you get that hexcode DasEi ?
<lsheeba> afk now...
<DasEi> andresmh: the string ? errm, your post ?!
<Dreamubuntu> Any Way To Hide Or Delete Bar In Unity ?
<andresmh> ah doh
<Dreamubuntu> or move it
<andresmh> i was following the instructions here it is not here http://projects.skewed.de/graph-tool/wiki/GraphToolDownload
<sond> ubuntu 10.04.3 server here... will grub "work" with LVM on top of Raid1 or do i need a non-LVM boot partition ?
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, generally ubuntu will boot from the drive it is installed from, but it has to be able to be first in line in the bios or a key promprt to bring uop the boot menu. A sslave wont go first. You could trandfer the ubuntu to the sda and put the grub in its mbr.  Do you have a windows setuo on sda if so hyou could use easybcd probably, which will run on visya and W7 not XP.
<nit-wit> bad spelling sorry.;(
<Dreamubuntu> any helpz
<nit-wit> Dreamubuntu, the top panel?
<Dreamubuntu> no the bar
<Dreamubuntu> in unity
<Dreamubuntu> also i want add thing in top panel ican't
<nit-wit> Dreamubuntu, on the leftside?
<Dreamubuntu> it's not like old ubunut
<Dreamubuntu> yes
<jcreek> dreamubuntu, re-boot your system. The first screen is your i.d screen. Click on it. The second screen is to enter your password. At the bottom of the screen you will see , Ubuntu. click on Ubuntu and a menu will pop up. Click on Ubuntu Classic. This will set your desktop to Gnome, untill you change it.
<nit-wit> Dreamubuntu, when you boot in there is a classic desktop option in the bottom bar after you choose the user
<csdserver> Dreamubuntu, don't reboot, just log out
<ActionParsnip> Logging onto freenode is quick today. Like it :)
<Dreamubuntu> but can i remove unity ?
<Dreamubuntu> from ubuntu
<iDRINKbLEACH> nit-wit I am running winxp, In the "allocate drive space" window I assigned and allocated all the partitions on sdb. On the bottom of that window it has a drop down window for "Device for boot loader installation" should I leave that on "/dev/sda/ ATA st3160812As (160GB) (the master)?
<csdserver> why would you want to?  it takes up like 500k of data
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: unity 2d is going to replace classic in oneiric, just so you know
<jcreek> Dreamubuntu, that will do away with Unity.
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, now we are getting into an area I wont touch without the bootscript.
<Dreamubuntu> unity suck
<Dreamubuntu> idon't like gnome3 and unity
<Dreamubuntu> old gnome is good
<DasEi> Dreamubuntu: taste, but lucid is :
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<yagoo> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<yagoo> aha
<Dreamubuntu> iknow but's it hang all time
<ActionParsnip> iDRINKbLEACH: if that is you normal bootable drive then i'd say yes.
<Dreamubuntu> ubunut 10.04 is slow in my computer
<iDRINKbLEACH> nit-wit it hit the "install" button. worst case scenario, I re-format the drive in winxp and start over, wish me luck.
<DasEi> Dreamubuntu: lucid hangs ? ever checked the logs for reason or used a newer kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: then use a different desktop environment. There is more than gnome
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, install grub to both drives, at the start /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Dreamubuntu> how can i install openbox ?
<nit-wit> iDRINKbLEACH, okay good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Dasei: lucid desktop is eol when Natty is eol
<Dreamubuntu> also there any way to hide unity bar ?
<nit-wit> no
<nit-wit> I think.
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: install it like any other application
<iDRINKbLEACH> ActionParsnip thanks
<yagoo> nit-wit, if you're not sure.. just say you're not sure.. very simple :)
<DasEi> Dreamubuntu: sudo apt-get install openbox
<iDRINKbLEACH> yagoo how do I put it on both drives
<Dreamubuntu> like sudo apt-get install openbox
<nit-wit> yagoo, shrug
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, what part are u in the installation?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: unity settings are in ccsm
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, if u cant do both now.. just do the master boot drive then..
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, is linux spread across the two drives?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: exactly, or use software centre
<Dreamubuntu> ccsm ?
<iDRINKbLEACH> I just selected a username and password and it is "saving installed packages...."
<Dreamubuntu> where is that ccsm
<iDRINKbLEACH> yagoo I just selected a username and password and it is "saving installed packages...."
<Dreamubuntu> sorry guys for stupid question
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: press Alt+F2 and run it.
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, linux is very flexible.. you can spread linux partitions any way you want.. but since you're new.. it would be easier to stick with one drive
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: its a new OS to you so its understandable
<Dreamubuntu> yes it's like a new os
<iDRINKbLEACH> yagoo thanks, but is is okay for loader to be on SDA and everything else to be on SDB?? also is loader = GRUB2??
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, linux is very flexible..
<mcurran> unity is garbage
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, you just need to place grub first stage into /dev/sd<Master>
<thewarren1> Hi
<mcurran> ugliest default desktop i've seen yet
<thewarren1> I m totally new
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, which is the first drive bios boots into ?(/dev/sda ?)
<Dreamubuntu> ccsm now work
<ActionParsnip> iDRINKbLEACH: grub2 is the default bootloader. You can use anything else if you can install it (flexibility again)
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, then it would be /dev/sda since its the first drive to boot from bios
<mcurran> always install grub to native linux installed partition and change active partition as necessary, always best
<mcurran> always
<blade> with the aticonfig --initial command i get this message: Found fglrx primary device section
<blade>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<Dreamubuntu> ccsm not work
<yagoo> mcurran, linux doesn't use the "active" partition flag
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mcurran> yes it does
<yagoo> mcurran, show me the document link.
<nit-wit> lol
<mcurran> haha
<iDRINKbLEACH> yagoo Houston we may have a problem, Ubuntu is spinning but nothing is happening, 3-4 minutes and no files are installing. ans yes bios is looking for cd first than sda
<yagoo> mcurran, so you're wrong.
<Dreamubuntu> ok then
<mcurran> your telling me if you set your windows partition active and grub is installed on a second partition that grub will still boot?  your nuts
<mcurran> booting an active partition has nothing to do with linux it's your bios kid
<nit-wit> mcurran, thats haow mine is set up yagoo is correct.
<yagoo> iDRINKbLEACH, well if cd is booted into you should um choose shutdown or try using bios 'esc' key to bring up menu at the very least
<ActionParsnip> Mcurran: it doesn't, grub loads from mbr then boots the partitions from there
<mcurran> not if you don't overwrite your mbr
<yagoo> "<yagoo> mcurran, linux doesn't use the "active" partition flag"
<yagoo> read that again young one.
 * yagoo ignores the troll
<mcurran> grub is a bootloader, mbr is a bootloader, a bootsector is irrelevant and your bios selects the active partition
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, is there an easy way to change ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server?
<yagoo> !ops mcurran trolling
<ubottu> yagoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcurran> get it right people
<Dreamubuntu> ican't install compiz-setting-manager
<Dreamubuntu> it's give me error
<Dreamubuntu> simple-ccsm not avilable
<rww> yagoo: "is wrong" and "trolling" are not synonyms.
<iDRINKbLEACH> yagoo I clicked on the the box and it is running through a series of packages so I will let it run. It is 2:00am here and I am spent. will let this run and visit it in the morning, thanks for your help (all of you) and goodnight!
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: if you add the bootoption: text    then no GUI will run. Same thing. If you have no need for GUI apps then uninstall xorg and the rest will be removed when you run: sudo apt-get autoremove
<mcurran> it's always comical to come to this channel and listen to people who think they know, and are totally out there.
<rww> mcurran: offtopic cynicism to #ubuntu-offtopic, please :)
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<sbeck> Is there a way to send emails in kmail at a given time instead of just "later"? What I mean is the behaviour you can get in thunderbird by using this addon: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/send-later-3/
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<semitones_> hey I just installed lubuntu, but I'm getting an error when I boot up: "error: out of disk. grub rescue> _" what can I do?
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Dreamubuntu> ido logout but ican't see any other window manger
<IdleOne> semitones: install grub
<emman> can not get zoneminder to work on ubuntu, no video, need help
<IdleOne> grub2*
<Dreamubuntu> whats problem i install openbox how can i lunch it /?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: make sure you enable universe repo in software centre
<jcreek> Dreamubuntu, Just re-boot.
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: log out, click username then select session in the bottom bar
<semitones_> IdleOne, I just installed, shouldn't it already have grub2?
<Jaded-Jacob> Has anyone ever had any problems with 'always on top' mode with VLC PLayer on 64bit ubuntu?
<mcurran> I can't even get VLC to run
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, would that be put into the boot.cfg file?
<ActionParsnip> Jaded-Jacob: always been fine the few times i use it
<mcurran> plus gnome and amd64 don't play nice with vlc, particularly it's mozilla plugin or any mozilla plugins for that matter
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: would what?
<IdleOne> semitones: indeed it should but maybe something went wrong during the grub install...looking at a forum post about it now
<IdleOne> semitones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331730
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: or just firefox in general ;-)
<semitones_> IdleOne, thanks buddy
<semitones_> :)
<xgt001> hello i installed lxde in ubuntu 11.04... does lxde come with a dock by default?? as the openbox configuration does show some settings for dock
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, the bootoption: text
<Mx03> hello!
<semitones_> I'll try the chroot method if it will let me
<Jaded-Jacob> I'm just about to reinstall ubuntu, but can't decide whether to use kde/gnome/LXDE
<lucas49> hi!!
<Jaded-Jacob> I know how to switch between them, but I'd rather not have to.
<IdleOne> semitones: might be a fix on post #12
<lucas49> i getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650432/ with pynotify + pyqt
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: you never edit grub.cfg that file is generated. It even says not to edit it in the file
<Dreamubuntu> now  i in openbox
<Dreamubuntu> i want to delete unity windows manager
<Dreamubuntu> also all other windows manager
<Jaded-Jacob> Nice, I like *Box window managers as well
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: you add them in the quotes with:  quiet splash    in /etc/default/grub   then run:  sudo update-grub
<Jaded-Jacob> ActionParsnip: Cheers man, they must have fixed the bug since I last used it
<KatronixSerf> ok
<lucas49> anyone know why?
<xgt001> does lxde have a dock by default?
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: it uses lxpanel which is like gnome panel. A light dock example would be wbar
<kleanchap> How do I add more apps to the apps bar on the left?  Do the icons shrink in size or do I need to create a another apps bar?
<Dreamubuntu> ActionParsnip, How Can I Delete Other Windows Manger
<ActionParsnip> kleanchap: you can drag from dash or rightclick running apps to tell them to be kept
<sbeck> Is there a way to send emails in kmail at a given time instead of just "later"? What I mean is the behaviour you can get in thunderbird by using this addon: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/send-later-3/
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: its an app like any other. I've never removed it myself so not sure what else it will also remove. I suggest caution
<ActionParsnip> Dreamubuntu: i use lxde+openbox+unity2d. Unity2d can easily be pulled out but i'm not sure how interwoven unity is
<Dreamubuntu> ActionParsnip ,, i need to configure OpenBox
<Dreamubuntu> No Thing In Menu
<Dreamubuntu> Can give me any links
<Dreamubuntu> help me for that ?
<uw_> hi is anyone here familar with netboot (clients being ubuntu variety)
<uw_> netboot as in pxe as some people call it
<ubuntuguest> hi is there a way to backup my home folder folder from a live cd ?
<aureianimus> so after running normal updates, it now says i don't have the required hardware for unity, how do i discover the culprit and roll back the specific package?
<ubuntuguest> I can backup everything as root from the live cd but the permissions of every file changes to "root",
<ubuntuguest> I am accessing the drive from a live cd now.
<ubuntuguest> ty
<ubuntuguest> (btw I have a 3rd drive to backup the files to, but my problem is that it changes the permissions of all the files to root, which I do not want)
<compaq> hola
<compaq> hello
<xgt001> aureianimus: did u install xorg updates or kernel updates?
<aureianimus> xgt001, i don't think so, but i don't know where to check that. Also, i'm running bumblebee, which i think updated the nvidia driver, so big chance that's it
<xgt001> aureianimus: yes most likely, so u have to reinstall the nvidia driver
<jcreek> Ubuntuguest, Try backing up your home folder to another flashdrive. You are stuck with root because you are running from a live disc.
<xgt001> aureianimus: most likely the video driver has failed to build against the newer kernel
<aureianimus> can i just force it back a version with synaptic?
<ubuntuguest> thanks j
<ubuntuguest> thanks jcreek
<ubuntuguest> not sure what happened to this harddrive,
<ubuntuguest> a bad connection caused the comuter to freeze then Ubuntu didn't want to bootup
<semitones_> well I can get into the live cd and install grub, but when I boot I still get grub rescue
<semitones_> oh well
<ubuntuguest> (bad connection on the Harddrive)
<semitones_> a task for tomorrow
<ubuntuguest> ide
<jcreek> Ubuntuguest, you are welcome. Tell me are you able to create files and save them in a live flash drive without any problem?
<ubuntuguest> I am backing up to a 3rd drive
<semitones_> gnite IdleOne
<ubuntuguest> copying everything as root user
<compaq> hola
<compaq> aluien usando etterap
<compaq> ??
<gere> how can i send message to another pc in terminal using ubuntu
<gere> ??
<yagoo> gere, man talk
<yagoo> !talk
<gere> tnx yagoo
<yagoo> gere, there's also "wall"
<yagoo> gere, use "mesg y" "mesg n" to turn on/off
<tripelb> is / my home directory? I want  to find .bashrc  it is no there
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> "/home" is your home directory
<tripelb> oh wait, it's not I see home in there
<DeezeNuts> having trouble installing firefox 5.0.1 on ubuntu
<KM0201> "/" is your root directory
<yagoo> tripelb, is the "root" of the filesystem.. the word "root" can also mean the "superuser" (superuser home is /root)
<tripelb> KM0201, looking again
<IdleOne> tripelb: nano ~/.bashrc
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, almost /home/USERNAME is your home directory, or ~ for short.  tripelb
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: well, yeah, good point
<gere> @yagoo how can i use man talk?
<tripelb> right zykes-
<yagoo> tripelb, "/" is not "/root" (just to be sure i'm saying this :)
<tripelb> right ZykoticK9
<yagoo> tripelb, but "/" is "root of the filesystem"
<yagoo> lol
<KM0201> yagoo: no, but its the root filesystem.
<yagoo> KM0201, too late.
<KM0201> ah..
<KM0201> i'm slow on the uptake tonight
<tripelb> lifehacker has these nots how to get ubuntu hints.
<IdleOne> gere: you would need to install "talk" apt-cache show talk
<tripelb> "there's not root in ubuntu" tripelb recites the chatachism
<DeezeNuts> I don't know how to install this tar.bz2 file
<DeezeNuts> I forgot
<DeezeNuts> for firefox 5 on ubuntu
<yagoo> DeezeNuts, .tar.bz2 can only be extracted..
<yagoo> DeezeNuts, unless whatever that's in them needs furthering reading.. maybe there's a thirdparty insatller within
<Amivit> How do i route all traffic in ubuntu through tor ?
<yagoo> DeezeNuts, just use ark..(gui for extracting tarballs)
<yagoo> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<DeezeNuts> thank you vagoo
<yagoo> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DeezeNuts> gnome it is
<tripelb> help again. this says to add "ubuntu-server-tip " to the last line in my .bashrc but I dont think that's right (any more?)
<jcreek> Amivit, Have you installed Vidalia?
 * yagoo says if u have gnome apps as a preference but need to run KDE apps it's not problem-- except the kdelibraries would be installed-- hence you can run KDE apps on the gnome desktop
<Amivit> jcreek, yes, but i dont want to configure specific apps to use the socks proxy, i want to globally route everything through Tor if thats somehow possible?
<Amivit> To avoid any lleakage
<yagoo> Amivit, you want to tunnely a torrent app?
<yagoo> ,/tunnel)
<yagoo> Amivit, those apps should have a socks proxy setting..
<Amivit> yagoo, No, I just want the piece of mind of wether i will use skype, messenger, my browser or whatever software it should be, that it is through the TOR
<tripelb> I did this -->  sudo apt-get install fortunes-ubuntu-server  <-- what did that do?
<Amivit> Like a transparent gateway i would ugess its called
<onebitxajax> *part
<yagoo> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<yagoo> (use /msg ubottu if u need more query)
<tripelb> Is that good info if you want to become a Tor bridge?
<yagoo> no idea..
<tripelb> thanks
<yagoo> i've heard of tor before but never dwelved into it
<yagoo> never used it..
<tripelb> yagoo, ZykoticK9 idleone thanks for the basic help.
<Amivit> I dont see how that bot can help me since my request is a bit specific
<ZykoticK9> tripelb, "fortune" is a cli app that displays little messages (ususally when you log in), in this case, about ubuntu-server
<gere> @IdleOne thank you
<yagoo> Amivit, if u read it.. "Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's"
<tripelb> ZykoticK9, ok how can I remove what I just did then?
<ZykoticK9> tripelb, "sudo apt-get remove fortunes-ubuntu-server" will uninstall it?
<Amivit> yagoo, but i dont have issues with what to install. I just want to know if it's possible to route 100% everything through tor transparantly to the apps running in the system.
<jcreek> Amivit, I installed Vidalia last week, but haven't set it up yet. However, I ran it in Windows XP and all of my communications then went through it. It was slow, but secure. I am going to Tor and get their advice.
<yagoo> Amivit, if install successfully, you should meet up with others who use TOR, you should be asking the other dude :p.. Tor is not a main thing i reckon
<tripelb> ZykoticK9, seemed to work, thanks. (first uninstall)
<tripelb> Amvit, I'm no expert but I think that's what tor does.
<yagoo> I wouldn't trust tor for doing my online banking
<yagoo> lol
<tripelb> amvit, I just tried something and I think it's your preferred destination!! /join #tor
<Amivit> jcreek, but after installing didnt u still have to coinfigure your browser etc., to use the proxy? Thats what I want to avoid. I want to somehow route everything through the proxy whether it be with iptables, or setting up a seperate computer and using that as the default gateway on ubuntu or something like that.
<Amivit> thanks tripelb
<yagoo> Amivit, i already answered that. You need to setup your apps. Those apps need to have that 'proxy' option..
<yagoo> Amivit, this is the basic nature of a proxy server. The client's proxy settings need to be setup.
<yagoo> with-tor or not-tor.. proxy is proxy
<yagoo> (and if there's no proxy option with the app.. it's still possible to proxy the client but difficult to do so with other external helper tools)
<Amivit> I think I understand now, thanks.
<namelessinseatle> Greetings
<namelessinseatle> what is an alternative to flashget for linux?
<yagoo> namelessinseatle, booblashget :P
<yagoo> (jk)
<namelessinseatle> I need to download a file that's around 2GB
<yagoo> namelessinseatle, list of software flashget site:wikipedia.org (google)
<yagoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_download_managers
<yagoo> that was the google 2nd result .. pretty good uh :)
<not-really-human> i'm gonna be running Ubuntu in a VM (downloading now).  is Ubuntu much slower in VMWare
<jcreek> Amivit , Yes, but it gave me a problem. Here is the thing for me. I have Firefox 5. When I ran it in Firefox before it was compatible. It is not in Firefox 5. Previously I jus went to mozilla add-ons and downloaded  Privoxy, Tor Button, and Vidalia . I had to change the proxy settings but I could get these at Privoxy site. Now I have to figure out if I  should  use Firefox or Chromium.
 * yagoo namelessinseatle is lost in seattle
<noobish> Can you drop to a root shell in the ubuntu-server cd like you can in the alternate desktop cd? I need to setup swraids on top of swraids and the curses partition editor only allows configuring physical devices as raid components...
<kaiyin> how can i backup a list of all packages on the system for the purpose of restoration?
<ZykoticK9> !clone | kaiyin
<ubottu> kaiyin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<not-really-human> i'm about to try linux for the first time in years
<not-really-human> in a VM only, though
<ZykoticK9> not-really-human, just FYI, but Unity won't work in VMWare
<not-really-human> oh
<not-really-human> how comes
<sbeck> 3d acceleration
<ZykoticK9> not-really-human, VMWare's 3d support is poor
<not-really-human> i see
<not-really-human> i guess i can run Gnome though
<not-really-human> i wonder whether compiz willw ork
<not-really-human> will work
<ZykoticK9> not-really-human, no compiz
<not-really-human> oh.  never mind
<ZykoticK9> not-really-human, FYI #2 VirtualBox has some support for both
<sbeck> not-really-human, why don't you try it from the live cd?
<not-really-human> i'm not sure that i have any spare CDs
<not-really-human> and it'd be nice running it at the same time as windows
<sbeck> Ah, okay-
<not-really-human> Windows*
<Byan> anyone here have suspend working with fglrx?
<not-really-human> damn, ubuntu is compressed from 16GB to 800MB
<adurodea> doubt it
<adurodea> and even if it were thats not the greatest...
<not-really-human> you can doubt all youw ant
<adurodea> theres been video/audio compression of up to 10k:1
<adurodea> probably more
<adurodea> how is it compressed 16GB to 800MB?
<not-really-human> i wasn't aware there was a competition
<noobish> yes, it is possible to drop to shell in ubuntu-server install and skip steps
<skp-bt> Hello All !!!
<celthunder> i don't think it's compressed either but who knows
<celthunder> skp-bt: hi
<blade> need some help understanding the xorg.conf file
<bazhang> blade, did you write one?
<blade> bazhang, i used aticonfig -- and it did
<bazhang> blade, whats the question
<blade> ok a short rundown i have 2 ati cards both with a monitor finaly got them to both show up but now if i try to change anything in cccle it wacks out so i need to edit my xorg file so i can tell it what monitor is on what adapter
<suraj> Hello guys, I am having a problem in my HP-DV7-4285dx laptop with ubuntu, in my touchpad right click doesn't work at all. I have tried 10.04, 10.10 and currently running 11.04 but still the same result.
<blade> but i dont know enough about the xorg file to do so
<suraj> does anyone know what might be the problem?
<jcreek> suraj, have you tried to plug in a mouse and see if it does not work?
<blade> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/UEvdU2mX so you can see what i see
<skp-bt> please tell me how to fix the problem with the updating of ubuntu 10.04 on 11
<kenneth_> Okay, I have to ask... how did I get here?
<nit-wit> skp-bt, the problem is?
<bazhang> kenneth_, what distro
<blade> kenneth_, one ckick at a time?
<kenneth_> I couldn't tell you.  I'm enrolled in a week long linux class and I have been struggled this entire time trying to figure all of this out.
<blade> anyone know enough about xorg.config to help me tweak some settings?
<bazhang> !upgrade | skp-bt
<ubottu> skp-bt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<skp-bt> Can not update hangs sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> skp-bt, dist-upgrade does not do that
<bazhang> skp-bt, pastebin the actual errors to paste.ubuntu.com
<MACscr> how can i install firefox 4 on my natty system? i already uninstall FF5
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | skp-bt
<ubottu> skp-bt: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Yukinoroh> help! I can't get sound from a game that uses alsa
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, what game?
<blade> bazhang, did you have a chance to look at that file?
<Yukinoroh> ZykoticK9: mugen
<Yukinoroh> for linux
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, have you tried "pasuspender mugen" if mugen is the executable name?
<Yukinoroh> ZykoticK9: I just tried, doesn't work... looks like these suspenders made the trousers fall as well
<bazhang> blade, yes, but I use only intel and nvidia, wont be much help to you sorry
<skp-bt> ok I just Sach video card from the sis mirage 3D graphic
<insmod> does anyone know a msn client that can do webcam amsn cannot anymore
<Yukinoroh> it says "Initializing sound...failed to init hardware."
<blade> bazhang, no matter
<blade> bazhang, what i need to know has nothing to do with ati... i need to move some settings is all
<LinuxMan> why is wine so buggy? barley works!
<Yukinoroh> I tried padsp as well, no result
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, try "padsp mugen"
<ZykoticK9> doh
<Yukinoroh> well the game gives OSS, ALSA, ESD, or AUTO as options for sound, but none work
<Yukinoroh> tried them all
<blade> bazhang, such as position of monitors to tell them what adapter to be on
<skp-bt> Thank you all, I fixed the problem
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, there's a post in ubuntuforums that suggests trying "alsamixer" and enabling everything.  I got nothing, best of luck.
<insmod> Yukinoroh; run aoss then app
<insmod> Yukinoroh; eg aoss gtick
<Yukinoroh> ZykoticK9: I don't have much in there
<Yukinoroh> insmod: no result
<insmod> Yukinoroh; is it installed
<Yukinoroh> insmod: yes it is
<Yukinoroh> well maybe I can try to set it on OSS other than AUTO
<blade> need help tweaking settings in xorg.conf
<insmod> Yukinoroh; then it has to be pulseaudio
<Yukinoroh> insmod: no result with aoss either
<insmod> Yukinoroh; then it has to be pulseaudio
<no_face> morning, could anyone tell me the package name for the deb installer that comes with ubuntu 10.4 please
<Yukinoroh> ZykoticK9: I have master, pcm, s/pdif and beep in alsamixer, master and pcm are 100%, I can't do anything with S/PDIF and honestly I don't think beep can have an effect...
<kenneth_> How do I verify that CUPS is running?
<nit-wit> no_face, gdebi
<Yukinoroh> insmod: I guess so, how can I troubleshoot that?
<no_face> thank you nit-wit
<nit-wit> no_face, no prob.
<ZykoticK9> kenneth_, "ps aux | grep cupsd"
<blade> need help tweaking settings in xorg.conf
<insmod> kenneth_: login to the webinterface
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, sorry, i have no idea.  good luck.
<insmod> Yukinoroh; ps -aux |grep pulseaudio
<insmod> Yukinoroh; is it there
<trismegistus> Are there devs/contributers of ubuntu here? If there are I just wanted to tell you thanks for the awesome work on the OS!
<Yukinoroh> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Yukinoroh> 1000      3245  0.1  0.1 359444  6264 ?        S<sl 12:54   0:21 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Yukinoroh> 1000      3249  0.0  0.1 115836  3936 ?        Sl   12:54   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<Yukinoroh> 1000      5304  0.0  0.0  93552  1064 pts/0    S+   16:44   0:00 grep --color=auto pulseaudio
<insmod> Yukinoroh; that's it then now use pavucontrol - a gui to control it
<ZykoticK9> insmod, see that first warning line in Yukinoroh flood?  Don't use - with ps
<insmod> typo
<blade> need help tweaking settings in xorg.conf
<Compi> Hi everyone, I am new to Ubuntu. Running Ubuntu Studio 11.04 and need some help. I installed Qtel as per the instructions on the internet but need some help with the sound for Qtel.
<lsheeba> oh man , Linux will die if they dont have a magical solution like control alt delete , ( CTRL + ALT + F2 ) is not the answer to the world!
<ZykoticK9> blade, provide more information, your request is far to broad.  good luck, i think it has something to do with ATI so I won't help.
<Yukinoroh> insmod: what should I check for in pavucontrol ?
<lsheeba> i tried running the game it with the diffrent launcher the game screen was black i had alot of work in background , i clicked CONTROL ALT F2 , ps aux to find the process to kill it but sadly the list was long!!!!!! i had to restart gdm by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart , now everything the way i was multitasking was gone!!!!!!!! thats the big MARK for Linux problem in the market !
<bazhang> lsheeba, thats more than enough
<bazhang> Compi, what precisely is qtel
<lsheeba> im upset! bazhang
<llutz_> lsheeba: its not linux fault if you're going to kill the wrong stuff
<lsheeba> all my multitasking is gone
<bazhang> lsheeba, take complaints to the appropriate channel
<insmod> Yukinoroh; run the prog then look at output devices
<Compi> Bazhang, Qtel is an amateur radio softwarew package for Echolink.
<trijntje_oneiric> lsheeba, what you want to do is entirely possible under linux
<lsheeba> why cant i scroll to processes when im at CTRL ALT F2
<bazhang> Compi, ham radio?
<blade> ZykoticK9, i am running ati yes but it really dont have to do with ati... i just need to change some settings in xorg.conf i have both vid cards working now but need to move some settings so i have the right monitor on the right card
<Compi> Bazhang, Thats correct.
<Yukinoroh> insmod: I have internal autio analog stereo, both (front and right) are 100%
<trijntje_oneiric> lsheeba, just typ top next time it happens, probably the game will be at the top of the list
<rudra> having problem with wireless please help
<ZykoticK9> blade, sorry i don't help with ATI stuff.  Good luck.
<lsheeba> i want to know which rat process requires me to kill , and with control alt f2 is not GUI and writing it , ok to me is ok , but when my PC is hanged on black screen because the game crashed , how can i just control alt delete and end task like in windows
<bazhang> !wifi | rudra
<ubottu> rudra: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<insmod> Yukinoroh; is your other prog running
<Yukinoroh> ah no, wait I'll run it then
<blade> ZykoticK9, ty
<Compi> bazhang, Thats correct.
<lsheeba> this is the only problem in linux in this world , if this is resolved linux can be a real competition!
<trijntje_oneiric> lsheeba, if you know the name of the program you can just kill it wiht killall progname
<bazhang> !ot | lsheeba
<ubottu> lsheeba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lsheeba> Major Issue Problem why the hell this is still kernalized
<rudra> im unable to detect wireless networks in 11.04
<Compi> bazhang, may I post a link to the project here?
<bazhang> rudra, please give a ton more details
<Romance> Hello, may I add more space to the partition for my Ubuntu. I made a dualboot on my pc XP / Ubuntu. i don't want to reformat.
<bazhang> Romance, using gparted live cd?
<Yukinoroh> insmod: yes it is now, but no change
<bazhang> Compi, sure, please do
<rudra> <bazhang> i'm unable to detect any wifi networks
<glebihan> Romance, do you have a live CD ?
<rudra> <bazhang> im using natty
<insmod> Yukinoroh; now look at playback
<lsheeba> ps aux the list goes on and i cant scroll up in the VN dialog ( AKA ) CMD screen i know how to kill process through terminal , ive been using linux since dapper! , this is absurd to the extent that this is not resolved in 10.10 as they said 10 out of 10 ? waaaat? i thought the dream of linux is real after ive been away from feisty fawn for 3 years
<bazhang> rudra, thats the same exact info.
<Compi> bazhang, here is the link to the project: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/svxlink
<Romance> No, i don't have live CD.
<rudra> <bazhang> ok you ask me
<bazhang> Romance, gparted live cd. 60mb iso
<rudra> <bazhang> like any questions
<glebihan> Romance, then get one and use gparted to resize your partitions
<Yukinoroh> insmod: I have mono, at 100%
<Romance> Okay, so it won't reformat right?
<insmod> Yukinoroh;not muted
<bazhang> lsheeba, please tone it down
<lsheeba> imagine some1 who has this kind of situation imagnie this ! , omg a business / corporation / school , University ! ? whoa man just WHOA!
<Yukinoroh> insmod: no it's not muted
<blade> can anyone point me to where i can find some help with understanding the xorg.conf file please
<trijntje_oneiric> lsheeba, take it elsewhere. If you have been using linux since dapper you should have no problem killing a process
<insmod> Yukinoroh;what does it say it is running ALSA?
<Compi> bazhang, I get audio from Qtel but no mic audio into it. Don't know what I am missing. it looks like I need to install some sound driver or something but it gives me a error..
<Yukinoroh> insmod: well I set it on auto... should I try it in ALSA? OSS? ESD?
<rudra> <bazhang> what info should i giv
<bazhang> Compi, what about checking in terminal alsamixer
<aussie114> hello, is there a terminal command to restart your mouse services, some things I do lock up my mouse and I want to fix it without restarting my computer
<bazhang> rudra, chipset, driver, installed how and from where
<llutz_> lsheeba: if one runs weird stuff, like games or whatever on business machines, he already has other problems. an now stop it here, take your blahblah to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<glebihan> Romance, be careful while doing it, but gparted will allow you to resize the partitions without reformatting
<rudra> <bazhang> should i give you lspci?
<Romance> aussie114 : detach your mouse and attach it back?
<Compi> bazhang, I did that, problem is that I am unable to find what the install refers to.
<bazhang> rudra, to pastebin
<lsheeba> in windows Ctrl alt delete is Suffice! end tasking a process .exe , ok ive been tampering with this since along time , any1 can help me with this problem i got i have a game thats ported both for linux and windows , a customized IO Quake ( running QuakeX ) , the launcher is made in windows , but not in linux , so i tried the unified warsaw game launcher , edited it to read the fs_gamepath quakeX folder baseq3  ( Engine Dir ) , then the game s
<lsheeba> tarted on black screen! need help m8
<insmod> Yukinoroh; easier just stop pulse audio -- should work then
<rudra> <bazhang> ya just a sec
<aussie114> romance: tried that
<Yukinoroh> insmod: how do I do that?
<Compi> bazhang, in the link: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/svxlink/wiki/InstallationInstructions
<Compi> bazhang, in the link you will see the audio instructions
<bazhang> Compi, hang on, busy right at the moment
<blade> can anyone point me to where i can find some help with understanding the xorg.conf file please
<Compi> bazhang, Ok.. thanks..
<insmod> Yukinoroh; pulseaudio -k
<Compi> bazhang, standing by...
<Yukinoroh> insmod: no effect
<rudra> <bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650476/
<bazhang> Compi, please direct your questions to the channel, with as much info as possible
<insmod> Yukinoroh; no idea
<Yukinoroh> ^^; I've been on this for about a week
<Yukinoroh> I'm about to give up
<Compi> bazhang, excuse my ignorance, how do I do it.. NooB here :)
<insmod> Yukinoroh; kill gui at boot install fluxbox reboot and startx with fluxbox in .xinitrc -- should work then
<kenneth_> Yukinoroh, if it makes you feel any better I've been struggling with this linux xlass I have to take and nothing that the text book or what my instructor has said makes any sense.
<glebihan> Compi, did you have a look at the Ubuntu specific installation instructions ? https://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/svxlink/wiki/InstallSrcUbuntu
<Yukinoroh> anyways I have to go soon
<Yukinoroh> I have an appointment
<Yukinoroh> thanks for the help
<Compi> glebihan, I did, let me look at it again and then I can tell where I got to..
<Compi> glebihan, I completed that section without any problems..
<Yukinoroh> thanks a lot, good bye :)
<Compi> glebihan, the sound files not is my issue..
<Compi> glebihan, no luck with that at all...
<Killer> hello
<Killer> anybody here? need some help
<blade> can anyone point me to where i can find some help with understanding the xorg.conf file please
<rudra> <bazhang> any luck?
<wildbat> !anyone| Killer
<ubottu> Killer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wildbat> blade: man xorg.conf
<bazhang> rudra, is this a usb dongle? try lsusb if so
<blade> wildbat, i know how to edit it what i dont know is what settings i need to change for sure
<Killer> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 in my PC... it's connected to my 32inch LCD tv through HDMI... but ubuntu is showing it's a 95" inch monitor... how do I change the monitor type?
<rudra> <bazhang> no its not usb
<blade> wildbat, i have just got my 2nd vid card working but the monitor is not acting the way i want it to
<Erik_dc> hello
<Killer> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 in my PC... it's connected to my 32inch LCD tv through HDMI... but ubuntu is showing it's a 95" inch monitor... how do I change the monitor type?
<Compi> glebihan, I am unable to get this part sorted under Post install stuff... I quote: "There are no audio level controls in SvxLink server nor Qtel. The levels must be adjusted with an external tool like aumix, kmix, alsamixer or whatever your favourite mixer is. I usually use the command line alsamixer application. Start one of the mixers and locate the controls to use for adjusting the levels. The output level is adjusted using the two sliders Pcm and Vol
<Compi> . The input level is adjusted using the Capture (sometimes called IGain) slider, not the Mic or Input (line-in) slider. The latter two are used to adjust the monitoring level of the two inputs. Set these two to zero. Select to use either the microphone or the line-in input. Set the Pcm, Vol and Mic/Input sliders half way up. Adjust the levels according to the instructions below. "
<blade> wildbat, for example both monitors are position "0 0" and are on different cards
<trijntje_oneiric> !hi | Erik_dc
<Erik_dc> it seems Xchat allways joins this chatroom while i like it to load another one by default
<Compi> glebihan, I can not find the Igain / capture slider..
<Erik_dc> any idea where to find the settings?
<Killer> there is no xorg.conf inside /etc/X11/
<greyster> mornin all
<bazhang> Erik_dc, then change the autojoin: xchat menu network list edit server remove from autojoin list
<ZykoticK9> Killer, not by default, but if you create one - it will be used
<bazhang> Erik_dc, what distro
<greyster> bye!
<Erik_dc> ubuntu 11.04 64
<Erik_dc> let me see
<Killer> ZykoticK9: how?
<bazhang> Erik_dc, then its called ubuntu servers, really freenode though
<Erik_dc> favorite channals?
<bazhang> Erik_dc, edit ubuntu servers, it will bring up a nother menu
<wildbat> blade: i am no expert in it sorry ;p ~
<Killer> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 in my PC... it's connected to my 32inch LCD tv through HDMI... but ubuntu is showing it's a 95" inch monitor... how do I change the monitor type?
<Erik_dc> ok
<bazhang> Erik_dc, separate them with a comma  #chan1,#chan2 thus
<Killer> how do i generate a xorg.conf file?
<Erik_dc> ok, got it set
<celthunder> Killer: X --configure
<Erik_dc> brb to test
<Erik_dc> thank you
<celthunder> Killer: might be X -configure
<glebihan> Compi, does the "Capture" control appear in amixer ?
<Erik_dc> ok, that did the trick
<bazhang> Erik_dc, good news
<Erik_dc> just change favorite channals, thanks a lot
<bazhang> Erik_dc, there is also the channel #xchat just a fyi
<Erik_dc> another question :) is this the place to come with ubuntu problems?
<bazhang> Erik_dc, yep
<Erik_dc> fantastic :)
<MGandTL> or the ubuntu forums if you want to refer back to it.
<bazhang> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<Compi> glebihan, Yes, I quote:"Simple mixer control 'Capture',0
<Compi>   Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined penum
<Compi>   Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right
<Compi>   Limits: Capture 0 - 15
<Compi>   Front Left: Capture 8 [53%] [12.00dB] [off]
<FloodBot1> Compi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erik_dc> maybe this is than also a good place to say tank you to all the ubuntu people? im using it now for nearly 2 years and love it. I recoomand ubuntu to everyone i see
<Compi> FloodBot, Thanks.
<Erik_dc> have a good day everyone
<trijntje_oneiric> Erik_dc, good day to you too
<Deesl> phew
<Erik_dc> geniet van je weekend trijntje :)
<trijntje_oneiric> lol Erik_dc ;)
<soulis77-SE> Hi all. What is the difference between: dig @localhost example.com and dig example.com ?  I get error when using @localhost but not the other one.
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: @localhost queries "localhost" (your machine"
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: so no dns running locally?
<soulis77-SE> llutz: That is what I'm trying to set up. I think...
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: "sudo lsof -i :53"
<glebihan> Compi, your capture device is muted, try "amixer set Capture toggle"
<soulis77-SE> llutz: Lots of nsd info...
<soulis77-SE> llutz: One example row:  nsd     20415  nsd    4u  IPv4 106497382       UDP *:domain
<jnsl_> when i try to sudo sshfs i get connection reset by peer.. if i try with out sudo it works! I have copied my ssh folder to root, thinking this was the issue, but now i can ssh with root and sshfs is same error
<llutz_> jnsl_: don't use ssh(fs) as root
<jnsl_> llutz_ but i want to mount the drive in /meida/<name>
<Compi> glebihan, Thanks, is this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/650484/
<jnsl_> media*
<glebihan> Compi, yes should be ok
<Compi> glebihan, Thanks heaps!
<glebihan> Compi, you're welcome
<llutz_> jnsl_: just make sure to be in group fuse
<Compi> glebihan, I am going to try Qtel and give feedback.. One minute..
<insmod> jnsl_: why not just sudo mount
<llutz_> jnsl_: sudo chown <you> /media/<name>
<jnsl_> llutz_ can i add root to fuse? i tried usermod -a -G fuse root
<llutz_> insmod: because it's sshfs
<jnsl_> hmm
<insmod> llutz, insteed of that
<jnsl_> <llutz i did chown on the folder, same error ;( im not sure if its a permission thing?
<llutz_> jnsl_: "sshfs user@host:/path /media/<name>" as user
<Compi> glebihan, The mic is still not working. no incoming audio.
<jnsl_> ohhh
<soulis77-SE> llutz: Do I need the dns for localhost?  My VPS provider have dns server for me but.. ?
<jnsl_> llutz_ thanks i was missing user@
<jnsl_> :))
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: you need a dns, but it doesn't have to run on your local machine
<soulis77-SE> yes but the dns for the localhost is that special? Or what is dig @localhost   used for?  Newbe...
<glebihan> Compi, could you try with some other app (like gnome-sound-recorder) ? this way we'll see if the issue comes from Qtel or something else
<Romance> soulis77-SE: you can make your own DNS server on your VPS or use free dns services (eg: www.freedns.afraid.org)
<Compi> glebihan, Ok.. I will try that..
<Greyster> jus having a look around?
<soulis77-SE> Romance: I have DNS from afraid.org  but the localhost is that dns for MY server ?
<soulis77-SE> sorry from* my server that is
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: "dig @localhost"  is senseless if you don't run your own dns locally. "@host" just specifies what dns-server to query
<Romance> soulis77-SE: apparantly you can't even remote to your VPS localhost, you still need the IP instead. so. yeah.
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: "dig @8.8.8.8 example.com"  to query google-dns
<milen8204> I need English - German and German - English dictionary, any Ideas for one?
<Greyster> seen enough for now and shall try and learn a little more about irssi
<soulis77-SE> llutz: No errors when doing that.
<bazhang> milen8204, online?
<milen8204> bazhang, no a program
<llutz_> milen8204: ding, wgerman, wngerman
<llutz_> !info ding
<ubottu> ding (source: ding): Graphical dictionary lookup program for Unix (Tk). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 91 kB, installed size 396 kB
<llutz_> ^^ milen8204
<milen8204> llutz, thanks I will try house
<soulis77-SE> When I use mail or something will that affect the @localhost. I'm going to use some/all of the following Postfix, Procmail, Courier or sendmail. Will it
<majdekalel> hi guys i have strange problem >>>> i can't open facebook website ???
<majdekalel> look like a dns problem ???
<majdekalel> i can open it using proxy  ....
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: just make sure to have access to at least 1 nameserver (dns). it does not have to run locally (on localhost).
<wildbat> majdekalel: what about other website? are you blocked from facebook ~like china do .
<Compi> glebihan, I found that in recorder it did not record at all. There I messed with the controls and found the correct line in selection.. I tested Qtel and all is now working as required. Thanks Heaps for all the help!! Much appreciated..
<majdekalel> no i can access other websites
<glebihan> Compi, you're welcome
<Compi> Have a great day everyone..!!
<majdekalel> even when i use ping command with facebook website i have no respond ...
<llutz_> soulis77-SE: the dns-nameserver being used by default, are listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<majdekalel> i can access just over proxy server ..
<majdekalel> so is it a dns problem ??
<wildbat> majdekalel: dig facebook.com?
<majdekalel> wait
<majdekalel> nothing !!!!
<majdekalel> dig facebook.com gives me nothing !!!
<bryan_> hello
<wildbat> majdekalel: use 8.8.8.8 as your dns then
<majdekalel> listen ping facebook.com and give me the ip
<chaddy> hello bryan_
<majdekalel> you did that or what ???
<majdekalel> someone please ping the facebook.com and give me the ip ???
<chaddy> dns by irc?
<bryan_> how many ip does one have ?
<wildbat> majdekalel:  PING facebook.com (69.63.189.11) ; are you at work which your IT department firewalled?
<chaddy> 69.63.189.16
<majdekalel> its not working
<majdekalel> no i dont have firewall
<majdekalel> it is open connection HSPA+
<soulis77-SE> llutz: So if I have my VPS providers dns in sesolv.conf But I set up my DNS and domain name with afraid.org. Then I should add the afraid dns name to the file...
<bazhang> majdekalel, why the proxy
<majdekalel> when i use the proxy server i can access facebook.com
<majdekalel> but without proxy i can't
<bazhang> !enter | majdekalel
<ubottu> majdekalel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<majdekalel> ok ok im so sorry
<wildbat> majdekalel: traceroute and see ~ what happen, may be ~
<majdekalel> i tried that too and nothing !!!
<majdekalel> i were using facebook normally and the chat disconnected without any reason !!! and then i tried to open it but nothing !!!
<tortukitu_> t.net
<yelp14> hello #Ubuntu!
<yelp14> I was hoping to get some basic help on setting sshfs
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS yelp14
<yelp14> yeah I've been using goodle
<yelp14> google*
<wildbat> majdekalel: cotact your ISP ~ it is not ubuntu problem ~ :>
<yelp14> I'm connecting with my server by using the publicIP -p PORT#
<yelp14> If I understand correctly, its supposed to look like 'sshfs user@host:directory mountpoint'
<yelp14> I guess I'm confused on what to put in the user@host spot, cause i'm getting the error 'missing host' returned
<llutz_> yelp14: what was you exact command?
<null> Question:  Why does 'parted -l /dev/sdc' not list the partition types i define (the column is blank,) while 'fdisk -l /dev/sdc' correctly list them as partition type id's 83 and 82?
<llutz_> your
<yelp14> llutz: 'sshfs [publicIP] -p [port]: /home/dir /home/dir'
<yelp14> with the first dir being the dir on my server and the second my mount point
<llutz_> yelp14: sshfs -p port# user@ip.adr.of.server:/home/dir /home/dir
<yelp14> llutz: thanks! But I got this error message 'fuse: bad mount point `/home/anarchy/Videos': No such file or directory'
<yelp14> but that is the correct dir :(
<llutz_> yelp14: mkdir /home/anarchy/Videos
<llutz_> yelp14: it needs to be owned by your user
<yelp14> thats the server side dir
<yelp14> oh
<yelp14> hmm
<yelp14> I guess I don't understand..
<llutz_> yelp14: serverside? you don't add spaces between host:/path
<yelp14> maybe that's my problem. one second
<blade> need help with xorg.conf settings please just need to understand what some of them mean
<llutz_> yelp14: if you have a space after :, it IS your problem
<blade> need help with xorg.conf settings
<blade> anyone understand the xorg.conf file?
<yelp14> llutz_: Thanks man! I got it worked out!!
<SwedeMike> !ask | blade
<ubottu> blade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blade> SwedeMike, i have been asking the question all night
<SwedeMike> then ask the question again, not asking if someone knows xorg.conf
<yelp14> llutz_: this is so cool! is it possible to do this through the use of putty on a windows machine as well?
<llutz_> yelp14: uuh, no idea if windows/putty supports sshfs, you'd better ask allmgihty google. sry
<yelp14> alright! thanks bud. Have a good night, and some good karma your way for your help :)
<blade> i have 2 monitors 2 video cards, i have both showing up now but i still cant use the second monitor, it is down to tweaking the xorg.conf file now and i do not understand what all of it is for... so i need to know if someone will look at the file and see if they can help me find the problem.... should i go on?
<Lasers> blade: /j #xorg
<blade> Lasers, thank you
<Lasers> blade: Np. Good luck.
<blade> lol i guess nobody on the xorg channel
<rxbii> anyone know a way to watch Netflix movies on ubuntu, without a copy of windows?
<yelp14> rxbii: you find out, you let me know
<blade> look for moonlight i think that's what it is called
<yelp14> llutz_: what's the best way to unmount? 'fusermount -u mountpoint' ??
<insmod> blade: i know xorg
<blade> insmod if i post the xorg.conf file will you please look at it and see if you see what i am doing wrong?
<llutz_> yelp14: yes
<insmod> blade: here is the thing
<Slart> rxbii: not sure how old or accurate this is http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux
<wernerdev> Hey everyone, I am stuck compiling Netatalk with Zeroconf...
<wernerdev> configure: error: Zeroconf installation not found
<wernerdev> Cant find out which package to install...
<blade> insmod, yes
<insmod> blade: ubuntu overwrites it and I am not an ubuntu guy to tell you what -- so even if it works it wont --- that said is it nvidia?
<gogeta> heh this is awsome
<wernerdev> Or do I manually have to download it from the web somewhere?
<gogeta> finch
<moocow> Do we need to shorten all URLs, even http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<blade> no
<blade> insmod, ati
<moocow> Anyway, ubuntu needs better graphics :P
<gogeta> moocow: lol if anything it needs less
<insmod> blade:ati sucks at linux support -- if you were on debian ya
<yelp14> lol moocow
<moocow> well this is trying to take over windows, right?
<gogeta> insmod: ati sucked it linux amd does not
<moocow> if you show ubuntu to someone they will think, 'is this 10 years old?'
<bazhang> moocow, got a support question?
<moocow> bazhang: no, I'll quit now
<yelp14> learn to customize linux moocow... people are very impressed when I show them my computer
<yelp14> and I"m a freaking noob.
<blade> insmod,  both cards and aticonf is what will over wright  the file on here and that will only happen in cccle or terminal
<gogeta> insmod: even the ati oss driver is 70% and there own is pretty mutch as good as nivida
<blade> insmod, i have all of it working other than just tweaking a few settings in the xorg file
<insmod> gogeta: nvidia all the way there propriatary driver rocks
<gogeta> insmod: well you said ati sucked they used to suck
<moocow> the video is messed up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbR5CtFVJVo&feature=player_embedded#t=47s
<wernerdev> Ok got it working... Needed to install Avahi-dev for --zeroconf to work...
<blade> guys really i'm not up for the debate on all this.... i built this computer for M$ 7 so i got what i got.... now i just want to use it
<gogeta> btw you server guys would love this finc program its pidgin for cli
<gogeta> finch
<Senix> how can i install libgtk-1.2 on Ubuntu? apt can't find it in the repos
<blade> insmod, would you be willing to look at the xorg.conf file for me please
<blade> http://pastebin.com/T1C6ZCVD
<bizby> Anyone here use a 4th gen ipod shuffle in ubuntu?
<blade> insmod, my second monitor (on second vid card) is acting like a mirror but will not show any open windows or anything just the desktop
<insmod> Senix: it's at 3 you will just have to harlink  the .so file
<insmod> blade: you have it set for 2 desks beteer -- drag a file over
<blade> insmod, i think it has something to do with the position "0 0" on both monitors
<GOMI> how do i delete xcfe or xubuntu because i only use gnome
<blade> insmod, i dont understand what you mean
<bizby> GOMI, try sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<insmod> blade: is it gnome?
<blade> insmod, yes but i also have the option for kde and xcfe
<GOMI> bizby, oke ill try
<blade> insmod, i would like to stay with gnome tho
<insmod> blade: they all default to 4 desktops -- just in your desktop make it one
<GOMI> bizby, it says its not installed ?!?  weird
<bizby> I guess it depends on how you installed it. Sorry, I don't know
<blade> insmod, how
<GOMI> the mice icon thats xfce  right
<TBotNik> All: Trying to set up inet bridging and using HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces  I have to reverse the configs as I get my inet signal via wlan0.  I've written up my attempts on this at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11076068#post11076068  and I need a review of the cAll: Trying to set up inet bridging and using HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces  I have to reverse t
<Senix> how do i add the 9.10 repos in 11.04?
<insmod> blade: i use fluxbox sorry
<blade> insmod, mint is based off ubuntu also
<blade> xorg should be the same
<CQ> hello, I have a GPG question ... i neeed to  import an old private key into my current setup, but gpg --list-secret-keys ./secring.gpg tells me gpg: error reading key: secret key not available ... any ideas?
<Infernet> Senix: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<insmod> blade: ah right click panel and remove desktops
<Senix> Infernet: it seems that deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty universe is gone
<insmod> blade: workspaces that is
<blade> ok done
<blade> insmod, done
<Senix> Infernet: i have my sources.list up
<insmod> blade: restartx
<blade> brb
<Infernet> Senix: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Senix> ....
<th0r> Senix: are you aware that using 9.10 packages in 11.04 is a very bad idea?
<iceroot> what is the common way to tell my x-server that i want qwertz instead of qwerty? creaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set it there? or is there another way?
<Senix> th0r: i just need libgtk1.2
<blade> insmod, same
<insmod> blade: k show me xorg.conf
<ritzz> hi everyone when im trying to mount a folder in cryptkeeper after giving my password a meesage pop up saying "The encrypted folder could not be mounted because the mount point is not empty" yesterday everything was ok any ideas what can be wrong?
<blade> http://pastebin.com/T1C6ZCVD
<wols_> ritzz: read the error message. have you checked your mountpoint?
<ritzz> where i can read a error message?
<ritzz> and where to check for mount point?
<wols_> ritzz: you just pasted the error message!
<ritzz> yes
<wols_> then READ it for a chnage
<ritzz> sorry
<ritzz> yes
<ritzz> but i dont understand
<blade> insmod, i know that my res needs to come up on the 2nd monitor but right now i just want it to not show like a mirror ... and it only mirrors the desktop not any open windows or programs on it
<ritzz> what it means not empty
<ritzz> ?
<wols_> where in your filesystem did you mount this cryptkeeper thing?
<wols_> means: not empty. some file or such is there right now
<ritzz> in ritzz folder
<ritzz> i have 2 oder public folders
<insmod> blade: xinerama is off
<blade> insmod yes
<ritzz> and the ritzz private isnt mounted
<ritzz> im sure of that
<bazhang> !enter | ritzz
<ubottu> ritzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ritzz> ok sorry
<insmod> blade: why
<blade> insmod in xrandr it tells me that my 2nd monitor is not connected
<insmod> blade: Xinerama is an extension to the X Window System which enables multi-headed X applications and window managers to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display.
<blade> insmod, i dont want to run it like that even mirrored would be fine for now but it's not really mirrored
<gogeta> there
<blade> insmod, i understand that but i know i can also run this without it
<aum___> i have configured apache its working fine in "localhost" it also has static ip and its also working, but in the LAN its not working though i can ping that ip from other computer...
<insmod> blade: you wanted my help -- you are on your own
<blade> insmod, what i want to change is how both monitors look like they are on one device [0] -0
<blade> insmod, i do want help.... you asked why i had it off
<ritzz> interesting i had a dvd when i take it away from pc now shows that encrypted folder it's mounted
<insmod> blade: set it on then try
<blade> insmod, i have tried to turn it on but it locks up untill i get the monitors to show up on different devices
<blade> insmod, that is why i need help to modify the xorg
<blade> insmod, i do not understand all the settings in xorg
<insmod> blade: then it's working the other params are wromg
<blade> insmod, right like i said in xorg it shows both monitors on one card
<insmod> blade: here is what i would do
<blade> insmod, i do not know what to change that value to
<blade> insmod, ok
<insmod> blade: use one monitor save the xorg then use the other save as xorg1 -- look at files and edit xorg.conf with the same parameters
<ritzz> now  umounted but the key icon in the notification area disapear...something is messing with cryptkeeper the only appl installed recently is ubuntu control center
<blade> insmod, will ubuntu auto reconfigure xorg if i take out the dedicated card?
<insmod> blade:  should
<blade> insmod, in the section "monitor" what is the option "position" "0 0" for?
<insmod> blade: reboot or use live cd
<insmod> blade: how far of center you are
<blade> insmod, what part tells the computer what monitor is on what device?
<gogeta> blade: how bad you brake the pc today heh
<blade> gogeta, i think i have it almost fixed lol
<Night-hacks> hi
<insmod> blade: Identifier
<Night-hacks> i see odd behavior in my machine each month !1
<bazhang> !details | Night-hacks
<ubottu> Night-hacks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Night-hacks> my ram becomes full while im doing what i do every day
<blade> insmod, the section "screen"  viewport.
<Night-hacks> i think it must be related to Cron
<Night-hacks> my system is swapping right now !!!
<ritzz> how to remove ubuntu control center?
<ritzz> i dont needed anymore
<blade> insmod, can i pm you
<insmod> blade: kinda tied -- sure
<Lasers> ritzz: Find out the name of the package and remove/purge it.
<ritzz> sudo apt-get --purge remove ucc this will be more than enough?
<Night-hacks> i dont see anything odd in "top" !
<wildbat> Night-hacks: try htop  then more user friendly
<Night-hacks> wildbat: no different
<Night-hacks> wildbat: just i dont know who is eating my RAM !!!
<Night-hacks> wildbat: while im doing nothing !!!!
<ritzz> now i remove ubuntu control center but cryptkeeper keeps disapearing when mounting the folder and now i have to unmount via terminal
<wildbat> Night-hacks: sort by memory.
<ZykoticK9> !atemyram | Night-hacks
<ubottu> Night-hacks: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Night-hacks> wildbat: i do
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: top can tell you, just organise it by ram
<Night-hacks> ActionParsnip: i've sorted by RAM !
<ritzz> another question why when i mount a folder with cryptkeeper other users/accounts on the pc have access to this folder on the desktop (im admin user?
<th0r> ritzz: you have a problem with the mount point for cryptkeeper. From previous messages my guess is you are mounting it to the same place as the dvd
<wildbat> Night-hacks: how many RAM you have?
<ritzz> how can that happen if the dvd is the cd rom?
<ritzz> this problem just happen few hours ago
<Night-hacks> wildbat: it's 1G, and it's always 50% in use
<Night-hacks> wildbat: but now it's 90% in use !!
<yugiohfan2011> I'm sort of an old hand at Visual Basic for Microsoft Windows, and I'd like to know if there's something similar for Ubuntu, specifically for GNOME.
<ritzz> thanx everyone have to go
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: ok!
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Okay now I just downloaded and installed Sun VirtualBox and I'm trying to install WinXP on it. It keeps telling me FATAL: No  bootable media found. So here I am thinking that it's the CD or my drive, I test by placing the CD in another person's PC and it reads
<Night-hacks> yugiohfan2011:  do you know python ?
<wh1zz0>  immediately, I test my drive by nserting Spartacus movie and it automounts on my ubuntu (natty). So why can't I get this working , am I  missing something? How can I get this VirtualBox to boot this XP cd? Please help
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: did you set the CD to be used in the virtualbox config?
<soulis77-SE> With the ln command. Can you view all added links somehow? I want to move my phpmysql ln...
<wh1zz0> I didn't come across anything like that during the wizard
<wh1zz0> I think I'm missing something..
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: its part of the config of the virtual system
<wh1zz0> Is there a way to specify it now even after I finished the wizard?
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: yes, click the vbox then click the settings button
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: it's under the storage option
<Spooky> ok, then. is anyone in here active?
<wh1zz0> ActionParsnip: Oh thank you!.. I see it now.. But do I need to tick the check box for "passthrough"?
<Spooky> also, hello.
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: not sure there dude, try it. You can't break anything
<wh1zz0> Lol.. okie
<trijntje> Spooky: yeah, lots of people ;)
<Spooky> i hope some of them are nerds, because i have a nerd problem. and im not nearly nerd enough to handle it on my own. :(
<Spooky> alos, i overused nerd.
<Sidewinder1> !ask | Spooky
<ubottu> Spooky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anurag_> need help with wifi setup on natty narhwal please
<fairuz_> anurag_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo :)
<wh1zz0> ActionParsnip: Okay I just tried it again and I ge tthe same error. No bootable media found. System halted.
<ActionParsnip> wh1zz0: i'd ask in #vbox dude
<oCean> anurag_: best is to describe your situation, hardware/issues/what you have been trying so far
<Spooky> fair enough. after installing cheese and camorama and also some video4linux thing, i cannot seem to get my logitech cam to work. with cheese, itll flick the image up for like, a second, but then nothing. any suggestions?
<anurag_> naa aint that simple its a very specific case
<anurag_> yea awrigh ocean
<anurag_> so i read that brcm80211 is installed in the natty kernel and i did not need to install drivers for wifi not make it work and sure enuf i din the wifi worked right after i setup natty for dual boot alongside win 7 on my dell m101z but the wifi conked off after a couple of reboots i mean it doesnt detect any networks , a day ago i was not aware of brcm being included in the kernel and i accepted and installed any and all the wifi driver packages that came
<anurag_>  my way, due to the same prob i then reinstalled the 11.04, since the after the failure for the second time i tried looking for the cause and this is what i've been able to get to after i 'dmesg' there is a line in the code which says 'brmc80211 in staging directory and you have been warned' i get the concept of staging directory and all but what the heck am i supposed to do sure dont wanna go back to lowly windows
<anurag_> those are all my probs for 3 days i've been at it and have not been able to figure out
<tomodachi> anurag_: that was way to much text for any sane person to read. Keep it short!
<tomodachi> anurag_: so its a testing driver. Not much to do really
<anurag_> dude thats 3 days work for me
<anurag_> yea but it works right after install of natty
<tomodachi> tohtori_: get a usb wifi card untill its considered as "stable"?!
<anurag_> which means ther must be sthing inth updates which puts it in the staging dir as to what i dunno
<tomodachi> possibly you can find some bleeding edge source of the driver on broadcoms page and compile that one for your kernel instead
<anurag_> tried nothin ther
<tomodachi> if you do a reinstall.  track what packages change maybe?
<tomodachi> and just exclude installing the one that you think messes things up
<tomodachi> probably kernel updates
<Oorties> "Before running nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that nautilus can create them". How can I set permissions from command line that nautilus can do that?
<anurag_> 3 thats what 1 thought too but ther way too many o em
<anurag_> how do i chk which ones are kernel updates
<tomodachi> Oorties: use the command chmod and chown
<Oorties> Running Natty on X86-64. I must have deleted my home folder, this is the scenario. It was a ordinary file between my other files not hidden not ./ so I thought this is strange and I deleted It, and that is where my woes began, Logging in I get this:-1st screen:- could not update ICEauthority File/home/user//.ICEauthority.  2nd screen:- There is a problem with the configuration server (usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconfig-sanity-check-2exited with status 256)  3rd scree
<Oorties> n _:- nautilus could not create the following required folders:/home/user/desktop/home/user/nautilus, Before running nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that nautilus can create them. I can only run with command line. Help would be greatly appreciated, just remember please I am a noob.
<Oorties> Running Natty on X86-64. I must have deleted my home folder, this is the scenario. It was a ordinary file between my other files not hidden not ./ so I thought this is strange and I deleted It, and that is where my woes began, Logging in I get this:-1st screen:- could not update ICEauthority File/home/user//.ICEauthority.  2nd screen:- There is a problem with the configuration server (usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconfig-sanity-check-2exited with status 256)  3rd scree
<Oorties> n _:- nautilus could not create the following required folders:/home/user/desktop/home/user/nautilus, Before running nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that nautilus can create them. I can only run with command line. Help would be greatly appreciated, just remember please I am a noob.
<tomodachi> Oorties: stop spamming please
<Oorties> Running Natty on X86-64. I must have deleted my home folder, this is the scenario. It was a ordinary file between my other files not hidden not ./ so I thought this is strange and I deleted It, and that is where my woes began,
<tomodachi> Oorties: chown user:user /home/thefolder
<lv_> Someone can take oorties into a private lol
<Oorties> sorry tomodachi that was not the intention
<tomodachi> read my instructions further up. They will make you the owner of that folder
<anurag_> ok any with bcm4313 brodcom can tell me what drivers to use pleas????
<anurag_> cmone guys i need help
<trijntje> anurag_: put bcm4313 in software centre
<anurag_> how do i do that
<anurag_> which software centre
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<trijntje> anurag_: go to the ubuntu software centre, and type in 'bcm4313'
<ZykoticK9> Oorties, if tomodachi's command fails try "sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /home/USERNAME"
<TBotNik> all: Need to setup eth0 with dhcp3-server to run local network.  Who know how?
<anurag_> u mean the synaptics package manager
<tomodachi> ZykoticK9: thanks for correcting me
<ZykoticK9> tomodachi, not really a correction, IF yours fails
<trijntje> anurag_: no, what version of ubuntu are you using? Do you have a bar in the top and bottom, or at the top and left of the screen
<anurag_> just on top i am using 11.04
<anurag_> natty narhwal
<trijntje> anurag_: then just hit the super/windows key and type in "software", without the quotes
<tomodachi> TBotNik: install  the package. then edit the configuration file under /etc/dhcpd.conf they have some examples you can uncomment. Then just start the service
<anurag_> sorry that was dumb
<anurag_> yea got it
<anurag_> i've tried all those drivers
<TBotNik> tomodachi: Hey tried all that and never worked so need more of a step-by step, with debugging, sorry
<tomodachi> TBotNik: check your logs for an error message
<trijntje> anurag_: how did you try them?
<tomodachi> or / and post your error here
<anurag_> what am i supposed to edit
<tomodachi> if short enough
<Oorties> zykoticK9 both don,t help on your suggestion say invalid user
<anurag_> i din edit dhcpd but i installed all those packages earlier and blacklisted brcm80211 and cfg80211 and mac80211
<TBotNik> !297
<ZykoticK9> Oorties, you need to replace USERNAME with your actual username!
<trijntje> anurag_: I recently installed ubuntu on a laptop with a broadcom card, I didnt edit anything. Just install the package (only the correct one!), reboot and presto
<Oorties> I did
<anurag_> thats the thig which one is the correct one
<ZykoticK9> Oorties, then "your" user doesn't exist
<rigved> hi everyone
<Mononofu> hi
<th0r> Oorties: if you deleted your home folder as you stated earlier then you have major problems to work out
<ZykoticK9> Oorties, paste the command you actually entered
<rigved> can anyone tell me how to add support for playing .webm videos in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Sidewinder1> Oorties, To open nautilus with root priv., in command line type gksudo nautilus, enter password and go from there; can't help with the ICE stuff sorry.
<Mononofu> why does the alternate install cd keep looking for a cdrom? oO (I'm trying to install from usb)
<tomodachi> th0r: not really that bad. recreating the folder and you should be good to go.
<th0r> tomodachi: that was actually more to the benefit of the folks trying to help him <smile>, just to make sure they didn't spin their wheels
<TBotNik> tomodachi: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf is blank
<Sidewinder1> Mononofu, Have you configured your bios to boot to usb?
<Mononofu> yes
<tomodachi> TBotNik: did you empty it? i installed this package 1 week ago. containted examples for me
<TBotNik> tomodachi: You have URL to good HOWTO?  Tried about 20 so far and none have worked.
<Mononofu> Sidewinder1: I'm referring to the installation itself
<rigved> i tried to compile from source (ffmpeg 0.6) and then i was able to play .webm videos, but then i could not play .flv videos. so now i have followed this to get back .flv videos to play: bug 543157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543157 in gnome-codec-install (Ubuntu) "Totem can't locate codecs h.264 and mpeg4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543157
<tomodachi> TBotNik: privmess you an example from my dhcpd
<Mononofu> Sidewinder1: I can select language and stuff, but then it starts looking for the (non existant) cdrom
<TBotNik> tomodachi: Had to uninstall it yesterday after it crashed my inet.
<Oorties> Sidewinder1 it says warning **cannot open display
<rigved> but now i cannot play .webm files. any help would be appreciated?
<Oorties> "Before running nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that nautilus can create them". How can I set permissions from command line that nautilus can do that?
<ActionParsnip> Oorties: use chmod
<Sidewinder1> Oorties, With all of the problems that you mentioned, perhaps it's time for a reinstall?.... Just use a LiveCD to back up any other data that's still on the drive.
<om26er> my touchpad starts to do very weird things and have to restart my system
<om26er> it will only move up and down and the click on the touchpad starts to act as right click
<rigved> re-phrasing my question: is there any way to use ffmpeg 0.6 in Lucid? currently, Lucid uses ffmpeg 0.5 by default (from repos)
<ActionParsnip> om26er: what model is the system?
<wols_> rigved: backport
<om26er> ActionParsnip, eepc 1215p
<Oorties> I cant get into the system thats my problem, can only work from command line
<Oorties> What will happen if I have to re-install natty, will I still be able to recover some of the lost files with a program like extundelete or is it gone for ever?
<wols_> Oorties: chmod to change permissions on the commandline
<cybervolfe> i cant connect my internet with wifi adhoc, how to resolv it ?
<wols_> Oorties: no
<rigved> wols_: by enabling it from the software sources? but that will tend to break a lot of right?
<xiaq> Oorties: Try this `sudo chmod -R u+rw ~`
<cybervolfe> i cant share it?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: can you give the output of:
<rghose> @Oorties: you need to login as root that has permissions on /home
<wols_> rigved: no. by compiling it yourself by backporting it from a newer version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> om26er: lsb_release -d
<ActionParsnip> rghose: root login is default disabled
<ZykoticK9> xiaq, careful! that will change permissions on /root instead!!! Oorties
<rigved> wols_: ohh...ok. thanks! i'll try that
<om26er> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 11.04
<xiaq> ZykoticK9: I think (s)he could log in with his own account in the command line
<om26er> ActionParsnip, is there a kernel module that I could reload so that the system thinks I rebooted?
<ZykoticK9> xiaq, sudo translates to the root user!
<rghose> @Oorties: Reinstall should be too drastic a thing to do...
<TBotNik> tomodachi: No router on this network.  If I had that why would I bother setting up dhcp as server?
<xiaq> ZykoticK9: No, expansion of ~ happens in the shell. Try this yourself.
<wols_> rigved: do you know how to backport a package?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; clear; lsmod | pastebinit
<xiaq> ZykoticK9: Do this `sudo echo ~`
<ActionParsnip> om26er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus_Eee_PC_1215P   says it works fine
<wols_> TBotNik: so you have your own internet? all by yourself?
<rghose> @Oorties: do a mkdir /home/<username>, where <username> would be the username you use to login...
<Oorties> xiaq it says no such file or directory
<tomodachi> TBotNik: because most "routers" there ary many reasons. But if you dont then its fine :)
<rghose> copy stuff from /etc/skel into that folder
<rghose> and then chown <username> /home/<username> as root
<ZykoticK9> xiaq, sorry you're correct.  I just used "sudo ls ~" and it showed my user's ~ not root's
<xiaq> Oorties: As rghose says your home directory may be accidentally removed...
<om26er> ActionParsnip, yes it does say that but I have the problem, its ubuntu certified and still :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/650528/
<rigved> wols_: correct me if i am wrong. i'll download the source code for newer version from packages.ubuntu.com and compile it (configure, make and make install)
<xiaq> Oorties: What's output of `ls /home` ?
<xiaq> Oorties: Or if you can't do that `sudo ls /home`
<ActionParsnip> om26er: what stuff says isn't useful. If its broken then it's broken :(
<wols_> rigved: you download it with apt-get source, yes but then you create a .deb package from it with dpkg-buildpackage and install it via dpkg -i package.deb
<ActionParsnip> om26er: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<wols_> rigved: and you need to understand what to put in sources.list too
<c0mrade_> How to update the kernel and all the tools in linux?
<Oorties> rghose:- says cant create directory
<bazhang> c0mrade_, upgrade to what
<Sidewinder1> xiaq, I think he said earlier that he accidentally deleted his /home directory.
<wols_> c0mrade_: apt-get install <new kernel package name>
<rigved> wols_: ok. can you tell me what to put in sources.list?
<TBotNik> tomodachi, wols_: Inet comes in from wlan0, but haved to get dhcp server running first then will try bridging.  If I can get the network running the other 3 servers will write in shared folders that the network, on the wlan0 side already sees and so data will go thru.  Yeah messy but will do until I fix with full bridging.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: did you go into mouse settings andenable two finger scrolling
<xiaq> Sidewinder1: I joined later than that ;) thanks
<wols_> rigved: a deb-src line for a ubuntu repo with the version of ffmpeg you want to use
<Sidewinder1> xiaq, I suggested a reinstall...
<TBotNik> DLink card configd with Atheros driver and does not want to run bridging right now
<om26er> ActionParsnip, 2-fingers scroll is disabled and thanks for the command, the next time it happens i'll see if that solves the issue
<om26er> ActionParsnip, if modprobe thing does that is it then an issue in the driver or the hardware?
<TBotNik> tomodachi: Do I need to set eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces with static ip, for dhcp server.  Most HOWTOs say yes?
<Oorties> xiaq comand not found on sudo l/s saya no such file or directory
<rigved> wols_: i understood about giving it a specific ubuntu repo part. how do i tell it to use only the ffmpeg source package from there?
<c0mrade_> Because I want to update the aircrack-ng tool.
<wols_> rigved: you don't. you just only download the ffmpeg source and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you may need a boot option on the module
<xiaq> Oorties: Create another user in the command line, or you may just do a fresh install like Sidewinder1 said...
<xiaq> Oorties: s/install/reinstall/
<rigved> wols_: ok. and this will not affect my other *-dev packages?
<om26er> ActionParsnip, what does that mean ? :)
<ActionParsnip> om26er: try adding: options psmouse proto=exps   to /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf   then rerun the modprobe based command I gave earlier. May help
<wols_> rigved: I talk about SOURCE. source doesn't come in package form
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you can load modules with extra options, makes them behave differently
<rigved> wols_: ok. thanks for your help! i'll try this in a few minutes
<rghose> @Oorties: run whoami and report what user you have logged in as
<om26er> ActionParsnip, also the issue just happened and reloading worked :)
<Oorties> xiaq:- s/install says no such file or dir
<om26er> ActionParsnip, now giving the above a try
<tomodachi> TBotNik: yes
<tomodachi> at least i do
<xiaq> Oorties: I meant substituting my previous sentence ;) that's vi
<ActionParsnip> om26er: it will as it removed the module and reloads it ;)
<Olotila> Hello, my /home folder is full, how do I get more space to it? There is room in hd.
<Oorties> rghose"- johan
<Sidewinder1> Olotila, Use Gparted to expand your partition.
<Sidewinder1> Olotila, System--> Administration--> GParted.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you could try simply adding to /etc/rc.local   to unload then load the driver just before login, may help
<rghose> Olotila: remove unused stuff from /var/log/
<rghose> Olotila: try removing the old kernel logs (sudo rm /var/log/kern.log*)
<ActionParsnip> om26er: then you wouldn't need the psmouse.conf file, but try with. It's all worth a try
<rghose> Olotila: and (sudo rm /var/log/syslog*)
<Olotila> I'll try gparted, there is only 11,4 MB to begin with
<ActionParsnip> om26er: basically you will be fighting that module until it plays nice, also make sure you enable the multitouch thing I mentioned earlier in mouse options
<om26er> ActionParsnip, so I should try to add options psmouse proto=exps to /etc/rc.local ?
<om26er> ahh kk
<Joshun> hi. could someone please tell me what is the easiest way to access an ubuntu machine over the internet through SSH.
<wols_> Joshun: access in what way?
<dr_willis>  Joshun ssh to the ip.....
<th0r> Joshun: you need to install the ssh server first
<Joshun> but the internet ip is the routers ip
<dr_willis> use a dynamicdns serbice if the ip chsnges
<Joshun> and the computers unique ip is only for the local network
<Sidewinder1> Olotila, Make sure that you back-up first. :-)
<Joshun> how would you go about connecting to it then?
<dr_willis> Joshun:  port firawding setting on the router
<Joshun> you cannot just ssh into your internet ip address because that is the router's ip
<om26er> ActionParsnip, adding psmouse.conf makes cursor less sensitive it seems is that normal?
<dr_willis> Joshun:  yes you can... via port forwarding
<om26er> *adding to
<soulis77-SE> I'm having an issue with hostname . Is this the forum?
<Joshun> i'll set up port forwarding and see if that works then
<Sidewinder1> soulis77-SE, Yes
<TBotNik> tomodachi: So what am I mssing, still can not make this work
<dr_willis> i port forward port 7777 for rxample to box 1. port 22.
<dr_willis> port 7778 is to box 2
<wols_> soulis77-SE: this is the forum if you have this issue under Ubuntu
<Joshun> it doesn't work (ssh 86.184.190.79)
<soulis77-SE> Ok, I have a VPS server and the hostname is set to xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.se  (long name).  I use echo xxxx.mooo.com > /etc/hostname to change it.
<dr_willis> you dint have firwarding set rught then. use a custome port
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, BTW you where correct the other night about sudo timing out after 15 minutes, but you can't test using a watch command, the timer resets each time you run sudo.  I ended up using a sleep command to test it.  Thanks for your input however.
<wols_> soulis77-SE: you don't put a FQDN into /etc/hostname
<wols_> soulis77-SE: what you did is utterly wrong. what do you want to accomplish?
<Joshun> <dr_willis> - i've set up port forwarding here - http://imagebin.org/164418
<Joshun> but it still doesn't work
<Joshun> when you do ssh 86.184.190.79
<soulis77-SE> I just want to set it up correct. I have had some issues since the hostname is numbers.vps.fsdata.se and the hostname -f  is only numbers
<rigved> wols_: is this line correct to add to my lucid install: deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maveric-updates main multiverse
<wols_> rigved: why maverick updates and not just maverick?
<wols_> rigved: but if ffmpeg is in maverick-updates then that's fine
<rigved> wols_: any is fine with me. i just need ffmpeg 0.6 to play .webm files
<th0r> Joshun: do you have the ssh server installed and running?
<Joshun> yes it is running fine
<Joshun> works under the local network
<Joshun> but not over the internet th0r
<antivirtel> hello! How does that card/transformer called, with what I can use a GDI printer under UNIX (I needed for ubuntu, but it is usually made for Mac)?
<rigved> wols_: so, maverick or maverick-updates? i just thought that the updates will give me more stabler version? just a thought...
<wols_> rigved: just try it. dunno if ffmpeg is in m-updates. you will find out tho
<wildgoose> Joshun: Do you have an option to manually set the ports being forwarded?
<TBotNik> tomodachi: Wrote this up at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11076068#post11076068  I had found a HOWTO on bridging, but working with mordy on #linux was not able to make it work.  last attempt I manually entered: "ip addr del 192.168.1.2/24 dev wlan0; brctl addbr br0; brctl addif br0 wlan0; brctl addif br0 eth0; ip addr add 192.168.1.2/24 dev br0" @ cmd line and that took me down and had to reboot, so still totally stumped on this
<Sidewinder1> !printer | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Joshun> wildgoose - see here: http://imagebin.org/164418
<rigved> wols_: i checked it via packages.ubuntu.com. it's there. okk. so trying maverick-updates. then i'll get the source
<wildgoose> Joshun: I saw that, which is why I asked.
<wols_> rigved: -t maverick in your apt-get source line btw
<soulis77-SE> wols_:  The default setup in the hostname file is: xxxx.vps.fsdata.se and nothing else.
<Joshun> that has been manually set though
<Joshun> ssh is port 22
<dr_willis> Joshun:  i set mine up so i ssh to   'ssh theip.of.my.router port 7777' it forwards port 7777 to the ssh server
<antivirtel> Sidewinder1 I have a Konica Minolta bizhub 211, what is unsupported under Linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590592
<dr_willis> I dont just forward port 22 -> 22. i use a custome port# going to 22
<rigved> wols_: what does the -t option do?
<Joshun> what would be the ssh command for that
<antivirtel> Sidewinder1 I want to know that thing's name!+
<Joshun> and how would you set it up in homehub3
<wols_> soulis77-SE: answer my question: what do you want to accomplish. and no, a FQDN in /etc/hostname is bad
<vanquish349> i am so confused, i press alt-f2 and put it xkill and press enter and the x for cursor doesnt come up
<sbeck> vanquish349, kde ?
<wildgoose> Joshun: man ssh
<dr_willis> ssh has a -p port# option........
<ZykoticK9> rigved, the -t tells apt/aptitude what repository to install from
<dr_willis> if you use dyndns you can set up a nice name..  and ssh yourdyndns.org -p 3333
<Sidewinder1> antivirtel, If your printer is unsupported, it probably won't work in linux; that is the manufacturer's fault!
<dr_willis> assuming the router forwards port 3333 to the right box.
<vanquish349> sbeck: ?
<Joshun> wildgoose - is this the right command? ssh -R 7777:86.184.190.79:22
<antivirtel> Sidewinder1 yeah, I know, but I want to check that card's price on ebay!
<oCean> Joshun: I think your ssh forward does work
<wols_> Joshun: first, manage to actually login to your ubuntu before doing port forwarding
<rigved> ZykoticK9: ok. thanks
<sbeck> vanquish349, kde or gnome?
<venol> hello, I have little problem with mailgraph, I have mail server Postfix 2.7 on ubuntu 10.04 with amavisd-new, spamassassin, and clamav to filter bad email. I Start my server for 3 hours and make some email to send to another domain, and then I'm use mailgraph to monitoring my postfix server. But for 3 hours, Why I see graph on mailgraph for last week is more than last day? sent Item for last day I see is 193 message, But for last week is 218...
<Joshun> wols_ it logs in fine over the local network, i just want to port forward
<oCean> Joshun: really, it works
<jono> hi all
<soulis77-SE> wols_ I had issues with mail server behfore and it had problems with the hostname (only numbers). But to be honest I'm following a step by step instruction for setting up my ubuntu 10.04 vps server to use with Drupal.
<Joshun> i have forwarded port 7777 to port ssh, so what would be the ssh command to connect to it?
<vanquish349> sbeck: ubuntu 11.04 unity
<Deesl> hello. trying to setup IPSEC using Racoon. This is the error I get http://pastebin.com/8LViJu4L Can someone help me understand what is going wrong here?
<Guest7870> i want to ask about LTSP, anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: ssh -X -C user@host -p 7777
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp | Guest7870
<ubottu> Guest7870: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<oCean> Joshun: your setup was already correct - i could connect (and still can @ port 22)
<wildgoose> Joshun: It works, try again.
<wols_> soulis77-SE: In /etc/hostname the ONLY thing in there is the actual hostname. NOTHING else. and I can't see how this is relevant for drupal
<wildgoose> oCean, Joshun: I can ssh to port 22 as well
<Guest7870> can i integrate it to a Wind*ws
<Guest7870> client
<wols_> soulis77-SE: the network is resolved via hosts, dns or whatever else nsswitch.conf defines.
<oCean> wildgoose: Joshun I've been trying to tell that for a while now :/
<sbeck> vanquish349, sorry. I tried unity and immediately switched to kde
<ActionParsnip> Guest7870: should be ok
<Joshun> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 7777:86.184.190.79: Name or service not known
<sbeck> So I can't help here.
<vanquish349> sbeck: i hate it to but i dont want to have to reinstall linux again
<Joshun> joshua@joshua-laptop:~$ ssh 86.184.190.79
<Joshun> that just gets stuck with a cursor
<Guest7870> or there's any technology like LTSP that can run in multiple platform
<wols_> vanquish349: just cause you don't like a certain DE doesn't mean you have to reinstall the OS...
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: ssh -X -C joshua@86.184.190.79 -p 7777
<oCean> ActionParsnip: it's still @ port 22 - connecting at 22 succeeds just fine
<Joshun> ActionParsnip - still gets stuck
<Joshun> maybe its just because its a homehub 3
<Joshun> and they suck
<ActionParsnip> oCean: I see
<oCean> Joshun: no
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: did you change the port forward in router?
<vanquish349> wols_: how else do it then
<demian> ?
<Joshun> i did, see the screenshot
<oCean> Joshun: I've been trying to tell you that the forward is OK (not 7777, but still default port 22)
<vanquish349> i have only just gone from windows to ubuntu so i dont know much
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: then reboot you router, see if it helps. Cheap home grade routers need rebooting
<Joshun> http://imagebin.org/164418
<oCean> Joshun: the fact that you cannot connect from your local network might be a setup/routing issue, or even some firewall issue at the hub
<wols_> vanquish349: do what?
<Joshun> i'll reboot the router and see if that helps
<wols_> !classic | vanquish349
<ubottu> vanquish349: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<oCean> Joshun: your machine can now be reached from all of the internet at port 22 !
<demian> still confuse
<vanquish349> wols_: thanksyou
<soulis77-SE> wols_: I'm following http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2-p3   I have set the hosts file, next is to do the "echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname" and restart  hostname.
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: there is no description of the port number there, it only says SSH, which by default will be port 22
<dr_willis> one good reason to not use port 22 by default. :)
<wols_> soulis77-SE: and what is your actual problem you need help with?
<dr_willis> if you have more then 1 box. you could set up for example port 7128 to go to machine 192.168.1.128   port 7129 to go to 192.168.1.129 and so on.
<demian> I want to build a computer lab for student so that they can learn
<Olotila> I seriously crashed ubuntu
<demian> the problem is the software
<Olotila> got kernel panic
<Olotila> i got pic i took with camera, what is the easiest way to share it?
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Olotila> i dont understand the stuff in it
<demian> you know they still used a microsoft word, powerpoint, excel
<wols_> demian: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<demian> yes i do
<demian> i want to build a server with ubuntu
<vanquish349> demian: that is a statement not a question
<razz11> how to check the progress of this command #dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/<drive> bs=4096?
<soulis77-SE> wols_: I got problems with postfix since the myhostname was a number
<wols_> razz11: you can't
<demian> and LTSP
<staccers> wtf, its like a bug or something.. im trying to upload a picture from ubuntu, in ubuntu it tells me the picture is the right way, but when im uploading it it not the right way.. i change the alignment in ubuntu but no change there.. what to do..or what do u think the issue is?
<demian> but
<ActionParsnip> razz11: sadly you can't, you can heck its status in the output of: top
<wols_> demian: I still don't see a questionmark anywhere. use your enter key less and write it in a single line please
<wols_> staccers: define "right way"
<no-name-> does ubuntu / linux have good driver support for ATI graphics cards?
<wols_> no-name-: yes
<staccers> Wols_ uhm, the alignment is right in ubuntu, when im uploading it, it gets the wrong alignment, i change the alignment in ubuntu, but no change when im uploading it.
<no-name-> the one I am getting is probably a HD6770
<no-name-> ok cool
<wols_> staccers: what is an alignment in the context of an image file?
<demian> can each computer in a thin client have a wind*ws look like? and run a software like word procesing
<demian> cause the student still use that software
<staccers> Wols_ image file, a picture of my dog.
<demian> sorry for a bad english
<staccers> demain yes.
<razz11> ActionParsnip: I am running this command from a live USB image to my internal hard drive, I don't see my hard drive light flashing
<demian> can anyone show me the demo :D
<ActionParsnip> razz11: hmm, i'd check top, see what's shaking
<wols_> demian: if you want to run LTSP, the students cannot run word and excel
<ActionParsnip> demian: check youtube
<demian> if i install it on a server?
<lv_> demian: you can run windows inside virtualbox
<wols_> demian: they cannot, period.
<lv_> demian: google virtualbox
<venol> hello, I have little problem with mailgraph, I have mail server Postfix 2.7 on ubuntu 10.04 with amavisd-new, spamassassin, and clamav to filter bad email. I Start my server for 3 hours and make some email to send to another domain, and then I'm use mailgraph to monitoring my postfix server. But for 3 hours, Why I see graph on mailgraph for last week is more than last day? sent Item for last day I see is 193 message, But for last week is 218...
<staccers> demain http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<lv_> venol: maybe reading the graph wrong. check the output of /var/log/maillog or such deriviate
<demian> either i install a windows look like on a server, a client computer can't run it?
<Gartral> hey all, im having trouble with a Bluetooth radio, 90% of the time it works fine, but once in a while, like now, it keeps turning on and off rapidly.. it's an atheros but i dont remember the modle number
<venol> lv_:Thanks for your reply.
<amanforindia> hello all
<dr_willis> demian:  if you need a linux desktop that looks similer to  the classic windows 95, thats doable..
<ActionParsnip> demian: you can use tsclient from ubuntu to connct to windows terminal services, you will obviously need to buy the number of licenses you require for the server
<wols_> demian: you can't run Word/Excel on a Windows look-a-like but only on real Windows
<venol> lv_: I make sure installation is correct, But I don't know how mailgraph works. Maybe do you know ? thanks for  your advance
<bsmith093> uptime lists two users , both the same name?
<amanforindia> what to do about bad mic quality??
<razz11> ActionParsnip: dd is definitely stressing the CPU, so there is no way to check if it's writing data to the disk?
<demian> i mean use the wine
<staccers> demain but, to run software made for windows, u need to run it trough Wine
<wols_> staccers: WINE doesn't work so well for recent MS Office versions
<ayaka> which music play can read cue file?
<wols_> demian: how old is your word/excèl?
<demian> 2007
<razz11> #fedora
<wols_> demian: too new. see appdb.winehq.org
<dr_willis> a cue file is just part of a combo (cue/bin) files that show how things are to go on a burnable disk. Vlc I belive can play cue/bin files...
<staccers> amanforindia lower microfone boost or outbound to 0 and step it up intill you got the quality you want.
<dr_willis> or you can convert to iso.
<Gartral> ayaka: VLC can, but Cue files require a large Wav which is a direct dump of a cd
<ActionParsnip> razz11: not to my knowledge
<demian> i know but the curriculum use it
<staccers> wols_ true.. but there is allways a solution :) openoffice with MS skin ;)
<ayaka> Gartral, not I want a music player which can classfy music and flac and ape also use cue
<demian> sorry just for sure
<Jmoey> ActionParsnip: is this right - http://imagebin.org/164421
<demian> whether all the applications and views that exist on the LTSP server can be used on client computers
<Jmoey> sorry my nick has changed from Joshun to Jmoey
<ActionParsnip> Jmoey: you need to put the 7777 in the port range on that page dude, I'd hunt around for a manual on your router to see what it expects
<demian> any suggest?
<Jmoey> ActionParsnip - i did and i clicked 'Add' - which is why it is in the list
<Olotila> here is pic
<Olotila> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33630703/IMG634.jpg
<Olotila> the first 2 things are not important atm
<Jmoey> ActionParsnip - it is in the list as 'TCP	7777	22'
<Olotila> but the stuff after run-init is
<Olotila> my /home is still full
<Olotila> gparted will not start
<Oxymoron> Does anyone know what SOnos player is?
<Olotila> gparted says
<Olotila> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<SomeoneWeird> sudo
<Olotila> i am in failsafe mode now
<wols_> Oxymoron: google does. therefore: ask google. we only know what ubuntu is and don't care about the rest
<wols_> Olotila: fdisk -l ?
<Olotila> lol, thanks someonewierd :D
<Gartral> !google | wols_
<ubottu> wols_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t_> Results for | wols_ on Google:
<g0t__> Results for | wols_ on Google:
<g0t> Results for | wols_ on Google:
<g0t_> --
<g0t__> --
<g0t> --
<FloodBot1> g0t_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> g0t__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> Gartral: is Sonos Ubuntu?
<Gartral> wols_: no cle
<Gartral> clue
<Oxymoron> wols_: lol xD I need help b ecause Google does not have the answer. I want Sonos Player Desktop COntroller work on Ubuntu ;)
<blink> Linux kernel 3 is out, what difference would it make for me to update??
<wols_> Gartral: that's the reason why you should be quiet
<dr_willis> i recall some home media server device called a sonos....
<Gartral> wols_: now your just being rude
<wols_> dr_willis: yep
 * wols_ puts Gartral on ignore
<demian> hmm ...
<wols_> blink: none. update is not supported either
<Olotila> my disk has lots of space
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: Do you know how to make the desktop controller work on Linux? Wine does not even start the Windows binay file and I cannot found a native Linux binary vrsion? :S
<racheal> hi
<wols_> Olotila: it's not the space that is the problem but that your kernel didn't find sdd and sde me thinks
<Gartral> Olotila: open a terminal and type df -h, what's the result?
<dr_willis> Oxymoron:  a sonos remote controller? no idea..
<dr_willis> Oxymoron:  it may not be doable.
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: Uhm kind of. I have it on my iPhone and Windows. But I cannot make the ********** thing work on Linux.
<wols_> Olotila: I suggest you ask the folks who sold you the hardware
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: the windows binary is of no value to you.
<wols_> Oxymoron: ^^
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: I saw someone said Wine could make a old version of it work ...
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: run: lsusb    the output will show the ID of the USB connecter it talks to, you can use that to find guides
<racheal> whenever i am booting my laptop and selecting ubuntu 10.10 i get init ureadhead main process (268) terminated with status 5 and then a violet screen occurs which never dissapears.. pls help me solve this
<Olotila> Gartral:
<Olotila> /dev/loop0            5,6G  4,5G  780M  86% /
<Olotila> none                  3,0G  744K  3,0G   1% /dev
<Olotila> none                  3,0G  208K  3,0G   1% /dev/shm
<Olotila> none                  3,0G   88K  3,0G   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> Olotila: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Olotila> none                  3,0G     0  3,0G   0% /var/lock
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: It is not by USB ... it is wifi controlled.
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: so what is this "desktop controller"?
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Though you maybe could tell me how to make HDMI output work instead? :P
<wols_> !private | soulis77-SE
<ubottu> soulis77-SE: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<demian> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OEs2AWFTWc
<dr_willis> hdmi is just plug and play here for me.. :)
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: The Sonos Desktop Controller is able to index all music collection, play, change media channel, volume and so on for all Sonos devices in the wifi network ;)
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: I'm not too good on sound
<demian> i found it
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: HDMI is about video and sound ;)
<soulis77-SE> Hi, Going to type following for postconfig:    postconf -e 'myhostname = server1.example.com'    Should I use the full hostname I get when typing "hostname" or should I use what I get when typing hostname -f ?`
<demian> is it wine?
<racheal> whenever i am booting my laptop and selecting ubuntu 10.10 i get init ureadhead main process (268) terminated with status 5 and then a violet screen occurs which never dissapears.. pls help me solve this
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: i know what it is, i'm just no good at gettng sound through it
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: Not for me, nothing happens on my screen. I think the problem is Intel integrated graphics or old nvidia circuit ... But on Windows it works out of the box xD
<Oxymoron> There is no signal at all to my TV.
<Oxymoron> And in monitor multiple screen settings it not found at all.
<dr_willis> if its a laptop theres that fn-XXX key that can toggle displays
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: Toogle displays? And what more than fn button?
<dr_willis> is it a laptop Oxymoron ?
<racheal_>  whenever i am booting my laptop and selecting ubuntu 10.10 i get init ureadhead main process (268) terminated with status 5 and then a violet screen occurs which never dissapears.. pls help me solve this
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: I have some kind of dual link, so I can switch graphic card. But I am not sure how it works.
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: Yes it is a laptop
<dr_willis> dual link? Is this a laptop? or what exactly?
<Olotila> i could now try to get more space to /home, how do i do it with gparted?
<wols_> Oxymoron: read up on vgaswitcheroo
<wols_> dr_willis: optimus
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: Laptop and dual link graphics or something like it.
<dr_willis> Optimus dual GPU New Laptop.... Good Luck....... :)
<Olotila> that is when this started, /home got full
<dr_willis> I havent even seen one of those in person yet..
<demian> mr wols_ any suggest? :D
<Oxymoron> I am using Asus UL30VT if that say somethings
<soulis77-SE> Hi, Going to type following for postconfig:    postconf -e 'myhostname = server1.example.com'    Should I enter the full hostname at myhostname I get when typing "hostname" or should I use what I get when typing hostname -f ?`
<dr_willis> Olotila:  You can use gparted to resize existing partitions and merge  unallocated space into it.
<dr_willis> Olotila:  unless the freespace is at the far end of the drive.. if so. that may take some mpore work.
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: apparently the 1.3 version of wine makes it work but really badly
<Olotila> i got 17.79 GiB free space
<Gartral> hey all, im having trouble with a Bluetooth radio, 90% of the time it works fine, but once in a while, like now, it keeps turning on and off rapidly.. it's an atheros but i dont remember the modle number
<dr_willis> Olotila:  free space where.. You may want to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for the channel to read
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Really, the beta version?
<Oxymoron> This is the nVidia hybrid settings for my grpahics: http://pastebin.com/JwvtSrf6
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: yeah the wine ppa has it
<Olotila> it is bloody big paste, it will flood this channel
<SomeoneWeird> http://pastie.com
<SomeoneWeird> err
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: remove the version you have now, install wine1.3 then run the app, may help. There is a toll free number to call for support too (check website)
<SomeoneWeird> .org
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: I think it is in repisotiroies as well ;)
<Olotila> this is also in finnish, can i somehow make it in english?
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Isnt there any live support? :D I hate phone support xD
<dr_willis> Phone isent live?
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit > Olotila
<ubottu> Olotila, please see my private message
<dr_willis> 'If you are using linux, press 1' --> 'we dont support linux. have a nice day, click...'
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: But I dont understand, when I install wine it installs a lot of packages. But when I remove wine it does not remove the other packages? :D
<Gartral> Oxymoron: apt-get autoremove
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: Hahah lol ... I meant live chat support :D
<coffieman> hey guys , i can't share my internet connection through wifi adhoc, any solutions??????????????
<coffieman> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<Oxymoron> Gartral: Yea, but it should automaticly remove it when I remove the app itself. Related packages ...
<Oxymoron> Only one way solution, not bothways xD
<coffieman>  i am using BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n wifi card
<racheal_>  whenever i am booting my laptop and selecting ubuntu 10.10 i get init ureadhead main process (268) terminated with status 5 and then a violet screen occurs which never dissapears.. pls help me solve this
<Oxymoron> Btw I must lol one thing. My wifi only works when starting the desktop. BUT when I go to recovery mode in network version, I cannot connect to internet wifi? :D How the *** should I be able to fix things then?
<Jmoey> racheal_ - try sudo rm /var/lib/ureadahead/pack
<coffieman> sorry i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Gartral> Oxymoron: the reason it doesn't is because you're removing a metapackage, you should try removing te wine-data package ;)
<coffieman> plz help me geeks
<racheal_> jmoey : try from where?
<Jmoey> from a command line
<coffieman> i am new to ubuntu
<racheal_> jmoey : i dont get any commandline
<racheal_> Jmoey : i dont get any commandline
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Thanks for tiping regarding Wine 1.3. You know why 1.3 works but n.2? :Pot 1
<Jmoey> racheal_ - go into the terminal. If you are using gnome2 then do Applications>Accessories>Terminal. Under unity click the ubuntu logo and type terminal
<Jmoey> that is if you are using unity
<Oxymoron> Gartral: Hmm, but meta or not it should be remove all related.
<racheal_> Jmoey : i told right, i am unable to even login
<Jmoey> racheal_ - log into a tty (control-alt-f1) and run dmesg | less
<Jmoey> see if there are any errors
<Gartral> Oxymoron: there's method behind that madness: sometimes another application could use libs or other parts of a program, even if the main program isn't there
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: wine is a weird creature, your app obviously needs the extra features. I suggest you contact the Sonos guys to get them to make a Linux client. They make an android one, so why not :)
<wh1zz0> Please guys, what do I press when my computer enters suspend mode. when ever it does, my caps locks and lock buttons keep flashing and I don't know how to resume my machine back.. So I usually press and hold the power button till it goes off (which is bad for the machine). Please what do I press to resume each time it suspends?
<racheal_> Jmoey : i cant login so how will i press control alt f1?
<Jmoey> racheal_ do it anyway
<Jmoey> you don't need to login to do it
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Hehe I think people already did. But they know most people using Mac OS or Windows and they are focus on paying customers I guess .... But sure I can ask. Took a heck long time for SPotify to make a QT client :P
<racheal_> its not possable unless i login or something
<Jmoey> its a system-wide shortcut
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: The Sonos controller works pretty well I must say :)
<Oxymoron> in wine
<racheal_> Jmoey : ok i will try
<Gartral> wh1zz0: the flashing Lock lights indicate there was a BIOS halt.. the best thing to do is disable S1 in BIOS and try again, if that doesn't work, don't suspend
<Jmoey> rachael_ - if that doesn't work do alt+sysq+r
<Oxymoron> Gartral: Well, then they check if the package is related ONLY to the removing package or not :D
<Jmoey> and then do control alt f1
<Sidewinder1> !reisub | wh1zz0
<ubottu> wh1zz0: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Gartral> Oxymoron: that was an old behavior, but some packages don't request a lock on dependencies right, so that feature was dropped
<Oxymoron> BAH Q4wine is not support version 1.3 ...
<Oxymoron> Gartral: Why not fix those packages instead of drop the feature? :P
<Oxymoron> So now, how do I fix hdmi for this hybrid grpahics: "http://pastebin.com/JwvtSrf6"
<Night-hacks>  is there anyWay to understand Kernel Memory usage ?
<wh1zz0> Gartral:  I only clicked on it once to see what the suspend does.... and since then when my pc is idle it just does that instead of the normal loc screen
<blinkyb> flash is extremely slow here! how can i fix that? ram is fine, plus am only running firefox to watch youtube.
<Oxymoron> blinkyb: You remove flash ;)
<Oxymoron> Youtube should support HTML5 video ...
<Jmoey> blinkyb - enable/disable hardware acceleration
<Sidewinder1> !flash > blinkyb
<ubottu> blinkyb, please see my private message
<Gartral> Oxymoron: that's not helpful
<Jmoey> for flash that is
<Gartral> blinkyb: try youtube.com/html5 and see if that improves performance
<blinkyb> Jmoey I disabled that already
<Pyraine> I am having a problem which is probably going to take more than a single line to explain.. what do?
<wh1zz0> ubottu: But that would still reboot right??
<ubottu> wh1zz0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gartral> wh1zz0: you can change that in power settings
<Oxymoron> Pyraine: Explain the prob first ;)
<jymmy> hi
<wh1zz0> Yes I set it never to suspend
<wh1zz0> So I wonder why it keeps doing that
<Oxymoron> Pyraine: Write everything ;)
<Jmoey> blinkyb - try using another web browser e.g google chrome - google chrome has an intergrated flash plugin
<jrib> Pyraine: explain the problem in one line.  Include details in a pastebin
<Oxymoron> Pyraine: If it is code to explain, use pastebin ;)
<Sidewinder1> wh1zz0, Yes, reisub will force a reboot but it's MUCH better than holding the power button.
<Oxymoron> Pyraine: www.pastebin.com
<Pyraine> Well, to try make it as basic as possible, my laptop is only playing audio out of the subwoofer as opposed to the stereo speakers
<Olotila> can i change ubuntu language to english?
<Jmoey> blinkyb - what graphics card do you have?
<wh1zz0> Please how can I disable suspend totally.. It's really annoying as I keep losing my data
<Pyraine> I made a post on the forums about it, but that got pushed back to page 2 overnight with no replies
<coffieman> please help me guys????????///
<dli> wh1zz0, did you try power manager?
<Sidewinder1> wh1zz0, Have you tried System--> Preferrences--> Power Management?
<Oxymoron> I have one question, if one grpahic circuit is defect or Asus made a huge mistake with hbrid grpahics, which freezes computer once in a while. Not yet any freeze in Linux as it seems hybrid not even work in Ubuntu. Is it possible to work it out or do I have to yell at Asus in the phone and say how incompetent they are and give me a new laptop? :D
<jrib> Pyraine: has this always happened?
<wh1zz0> Yea.. I just checked everything again and set it to never and hibernate
<Pyraine> jrib: While using this laptop yes
<jrib> Pyraine: maybe play with alsamixer or pavucontrol
<oCean> Oxymoron: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<wh1zz0> It set it before .. and anytime my pc is idle it just locks the screen
<Gartral> wh1zz0: hibernate is NOT suspend! those are two different functions
<wh1zz0> But today dunno why it keeps suspending
<wh1zz0> Yes I know they are different
<wh1zz0> I mean... I never had it on suspend
<Pyraine> jrib: in Windows I have a similar issue, in the audio preferences when choosing the output I can choose one that is stereo speaker or one that is sub woofer
<Oxymoron> oCean: Are you sure? :P Maybe ubuntu does some graph-fu and jump over the problem of grpahics? :P
<wh1zz0> That's why I keep wondering why it just does what it likes
<jrib> Pyraine: see if either of those two programs offer you a similar option
<Pyraine> jrib: however on here, in the sound preferences I can only choose sub woofer, the other option is muted
<oCean> Oxymoron: drop it please
<Oxymoron> oCean: Alright, goes offtopic :P
<coffieman> hey how to share Internet connection through wifi adhoc??????????????????????????????
<oCean> coffieman: please calm down
<coffieman> oCean:hey why these guys are not helping
<coz_> coffieman,  you have to remember that people here are volunteers
<oCean> coffieman: describe your issue (detailed, your hardware, what have you tried etc) in single line. Then wait.
<Olotila> thanks Sidewinder1 !
<Olotila> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650566/
<coz_> coffieman,  they will help when they can,,, the people here are bright,, knowlegeable, and more than willing to help,, they also work,, have families, and if the baby needs a diaper changed,,,well you get the picture :)
<coffieman> oCean:i need to share the net connection through wifi adhoc,but i can't? i have ubuntu 10.10 and wifi card BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n with driver wl0
<oCean> !ics | coffieman have you seen this
<ubottu> coffieman have you seen this: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Pyraine> jrib: I just had quite an extensive play around with the applications you suggested, but they're literally as useful as the Sound Preferences in this scenario.
<Olotila> so my user id is "ohto", and usage for folder "ohto" is 100%
<Olotila> max size is 383,6 MB
<dr_willis> we got a comma in the wrong place there?
<Olotila> why is it so small and how can I increase the size?
<dr_willis> or is that a decimal point? max size = 386 mb?
<dr_willis> this is a wubi install or a normal install?
<jiltdil> How do I scan my Linux system for rootkits, worms, trojans, etc.?
<Olotila> Filesystem is 29,9GB and free is 18,8GB
<bazhang> jiltdil, rkhunter chkrootkit
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, rkhunter is one option
<Alien_go> excuse me can I use the  alien starship whit ubuntu?
<jiltdil> bazhang:Zykotick9:is it s/w
<bazhang> jiltdil, yes of course
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, yes, and both should be in default ubuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: rkhunter can scan a system
<MrShuken> Hi people :D
<coz_> hey
<jiltdil> bazhang:Zykotick9:thanks
<Olotila> but when i look at Properties of folder "ohto", it says free space 768,1MB
<Olotila> i dont get it
<Sidewinder1> jiltdil, You may want to have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 If you haven't already.
<goodtime> is there anyway to get World of Warcraft to work on Linux
<jiltdil> <Sidewinder1>thanks
<dr_willis> !appdb | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wols_> goodtime: yes. see appdb.winehq.org
<Sidewinder1> jiltdil, It's a few years odl but still valid.
<Alien_go> Go MrShuken
<Sidewinder1> old, even. :-(
<bazhang> Alien_go, actual support question?
<heng0> hello. the touchpad on my netbook is broken (acer). the cursor just jumps around in the upper corner when i try to use it. I think this is a udev problem as it works in debian squeeze, any suggestions?
<Alien_go> excuse me can I use the alien starship with ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ot | Alien_go
<ubottu> Alien_go: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wh1zz0> Please guys, help me. it just happened again
<coz_> wh1zz0,  what has happened again?  I apprenlty wasnt here for your first posting about it
<wh1zz0> Screen just goes blank and the two buttons start blinking.. and even when I pressed Aft PrntScreen and then REISUB.. nothing happens
<wh1zz0> My machine keeps suspending
<wh1zz0> And I set it not to in power management
<dr_willis> sure its not just crashing....
<wh1zz0> Not crashing .. just goes on suspension. It never happened before until today when I decided to click on it to see what it does.. Ever sinc ethen, each time PC becomes idle it just enters suspend mode
<wh1zz0> And I have to press and hold my power button to reboot.. I keep losing my data
<wh1zz0> Please how can I disable suspension totally
<wh1zz0> I hate it
<I_L_Microsoft> hi
<Windows> Windows FOOOORRRRREVERRRRRRRRRRR
<wh1zz0> :(
<bazhang> I_L_Microsoft, support question?
<freddy__> I have an ubuntu server that runs raid1. One of the disks have failed and now I want to change it. But when I change it I cannot boot! So I suspects that my something is wrong with my grub. If I go into grup and fires off 'find /boot/grub/stage1 ' I get (hd0.0)(hd1,0). Does this mean that I have grub installed on both drives ?
<I_L_Microsoft> ?
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: can you take a screenshot of your power management settings?
<bazhang> I_L_Microsoft, this is ubuntu support. did you have a support question?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Okay one sec
<dli> freddy__, raid1 means images
<I_L_Microsoft> No, i'm here to listen.
<heng0> hello. the touchpad on my netbook is broken (acer). the cursor just jumps around crazy. I think this is a udev problem as it works in debian squeeze, any suggestions?
<I_L_Microsoft> sorry for bad english :P
<freddy__> dli: ok - not sure what you mean by that ?
<Windows> What i can use the windows programmers on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Windows, wine
<bazhang> !wine | Windows
<ubottu> Windows: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dli> freddy__, you can boot from either one
<SomeoneWeird> drink lots
<wdp_buntu> hey. i'm having a little bit trouble with an ati card in Ubuntu (started with lts 10.04, upgrades to 10.10, upgrades to the newest also, the problem is in all three versions) -> While showing the login or shutdown screen i'm getting some flickers, when i start music in rythmbox i get flicker as soon as the visualization is started. Glxgears causes no flicker. disabling Compiz doesn't help.
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi ubuntu 10.10 firefox 3.6.8 cant visualize any text on the browser, tried with other browser but nothing. even tried to make a new user but also from that one nothing changes. help (i dont even have a way to search this on the web to find a workaround cuz i cant read anything)
<bazhang> Windows, /join #winehq
<goodtime> how do i unistall with the terminal
<bazhang> goodtime, remove what
<Windows> bazhang thank you
<goodtime> wine
<bazhang> goodtime, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<telxt> anyone does know a good iptc-editor for linux?
<bazhang> !apt-get > goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime, please see my private message
<freddy__> dli: ok - but this is what I cannot do in practice ... so I need to somewhat find out why... you tell me that the the reason cannot be grub ?
<wdp_buntu> i already searched on the web, tho people report to have that problems with fglrx; i'm not using fglrx i'm using ati kms ^^. It's an RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]. Anyone any idea?
<I_L_Microsoft> What is bettere, OpenSUSE or Ubuntu?
<I_L_Microsoft> *is better
<ActionParsnip> I_L_Microsoft: both and neither
<wdp_buntu> I_L_Microsoft, wrong question. What is better, a car or a motorcycle?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi ubuntu 10.10 firefox 3.6.8 cant visualize any text on the browser, tried with other browser but nothing. even tried to make a new user but also from that one nothing changes. help (i dont even have a way to search this on the web to find a workaround cuz i cant read anything)
<ThinkT510> !poll | I_L_Microsoft
<ubottu> I_L_Microsoft: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> I_L_Microsoft, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<telxt> anyone does know a good iptc-editor for linux?
<ActionParsnip> I_L_Microsoft: which is better, blue or red?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, lets move on please
<ActionParsnip> I_L_Microsoft: I_L_Microsoft its a nonsensical question
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: done
<freddy__> dli: just seems that if I change the bad disk, grub does not start up, if I change the good disk, grub starts up but cannot find anything to boot ..
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/screenshotcao.png/
<goodtime> ok ty ubottu
<I_L_Microsoft> mh
<I_L_Microsoft> What's the difference?
<bazhang> telxt, what does apt-cache search iptc say
<bazhang> I_L_Microsoft, wrong channel for it
<dli> freddy__, get a livecd, recreate the the raid1
<ActionParsnip> I_L_Microsoft: this is support only, the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic will surely help
<freddy__> dli: sry ... it is the other way around... if i start up with the bad disc.. grub starts up but cannot find anything to boot, if I startup with the good disc grub does not start ...
<dli> freddy__, your /boot or /, which one on raid1?
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: thats for the battery tab, that looks fine, is it the same for the ac power tab? do you use it off the mains too? (i use my laptop off the mains all the time)
<freddy__> dli: dont remember ... how can I see that ?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: that's from the battery preferences
<I_L_Microsoft> mannaggia alla madonna
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/screenshot1qx.png/
<telxt> bazhang, i know there are some editor for linux, but it must fit my needs, so iam looking for someone to give me some tips
<work123456> hi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> o non si bestemmia
<wh1zz0> So you see everything .. there's no suspend set anywhere
<work123456> anyone know gambas the basic editor?
<dli> freddy__, what do you have? livecd or grub cli?
<work123456> or using it
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> I_L_Microsoft swore against the vergin mary, i'm an atheist, but u cant do that, out out!
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: yeah, that looks right, you don't close the lid do you?
<wh1zz0> Not at all
<oCean> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: please drop it
<freddy__> dli: I have a grub cli (connected from putty at the moment )
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: i can't see why it would suspend unless you told it to on purpose (but you said it happens for no reason)
<bazhang> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, stop that
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: But each time my machine becomes idle it just goes into suspend mode instead of the normal lock screen mode.. which really baffles me and annoys me to a point I really want to disable suspend totally.
<dli> freddy__, what do you mean grub cli and putty?
<redfox> hi. is is possible to have a password cache when im using ubuntu and winbind in a windows domain? i want to use the same useraccount no matter if im in a domain or not
<Xaseron> is it possible to watch a blueray movie with the ubuntu livecd?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: drop what? i just dont like ppl insulting, even if im an atheist, and that's what he did, in italian when he wrote this "<I_L_Microsoft> mannaggia alla madonna"
<freddy__> dli: I run a ssh connection to my server via putty (terminal program) and when logged into the server via that, I can start grub from cli.
<coz_> Xaseron,  you got me on that one :)  I have no idea
<Windows> redfox windows is my nick xD
<bazhang> Xaseron, mplayer has had bluray for a while now
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510:  Cuz anytime it goes into suspend I end up losing all data.
<wols_> Xaseron: no it's not
<coz_> Xaseron,  although , without the codecs installed I doubt it
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: how is your battery power when it does suspend? (or are you using it from the mains?)
<dli> freddy__, so, you can boot up, right?
<redfox> Windows: your fault :-P
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: he swore against the virgin mary
<wols_> bazhang: and it can get to the video despite the DRM?
<wh1zz0> Yes, from mains.. And my battery is fully charged
<Windows> redfox I'm sorry i'm spanish
<bazhang> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, last warning
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, i don't think mplayer with the non-free codecs is going to be available on the LiveCD is it?  Xaseron
<coz_> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd,  oo guy, not the place for that kind of posting
<freddy__> dli: yes if I have the faulty drive and the nonfaulty drive into the machine, I can boot..
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: hmm, then i'm stumped, sorry i can't help anymore
<Olotila> dr_willis, this is wubi install
<Olotila> seems to be the reason for problems
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, wols not sure, though he could dl the libdvdcss2 package its small
<Windows> What is the spanish channel?
<ThinkT510> !es | Windows
<bazhang> Windows, #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Windows: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wh1zz0> Usually once I unplug my batter cord from the power supply it goes into lock screen mode (which I don't also like, but I'm not complaining about this).. Now, when I unplug it goes into suspend
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> bazhang: you're not getting me dude, i was asking some OP to kick him out for what he wrote
<Olotila> Can I move this installation to somewhere else, so that this would be native os?
<Olotila> without windows virtual disk mess?
<dli> freddy__, cat /proc/mdstat
<wols_> bazhang: no it could not. there currently is no linux bluray player. at all.
<ionite> hi. anywhere here?
<charas> While sharing a folder I get this error 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: share name sushi is already a valid system user name"
<bazhang> ionite, hi
<dli> freddy__, and cat /proc/mounts
<freddy__> dli: md0 : active raid1 sda1[0] 234372160 blocks [2/1] [U_]
<wols_> charas: that error is pretty self explanatory
<freddy__> dli: I have disabled the sdb1
<ionite> Hi.  I am running Windows XP Pro.  However I would like to switch to UBuntu 11.04.  Can I choose to format my C drive after Ubuntu installation is completed?
<wols_> ionite: you can
<charas> wols_: Using any other name gives this error "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error."
<dli> freddy__, can you attache a new disk without removing anything
<ZykoticK9> ionite, are you installing from CD or from inside windows (Wubi)?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: thanks for trying to help... BUT is there a way I can save my work or resume my PC when it suspends?
<wols_> wh1zz0: what laptop is it?
<wh1zz0> if there is please share so that I don't keep losing my data and I can manage the issue
<wh1zz0> Dell Vostro 1310
<ionite> Zykotick9: I am installing from WUBI and it's now D/Ling from torrent for other files.
<bazhang> Xaseron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<freddy__> dli: I'm afraid I cannot, there are no more slots in the machine (dell) and dell wants the old faulty drive back..
<bazhang> Xaseron, the issue is the "live cd"
<ZykoticK9> ionite, if you installed using Wubi you CAN NOT delete windows, Ubuntu is actually inside windows.  wols_ it's important to find the Wubi cases ;)
<wols_> wh1zz0: don't run any GUI (no X) and try to suspend and resume there
<merda> merda
<merda> l0rd frocio spione
<freddy__> dli: its a dell  poweredge t100
<wh1zz0> wols_: I don't understand
<wh1zz0> You mean.. I should enter ttyl mode?
<wols_> ZykoticK9: agreed. but can't I simply forget that wubi exists? much better to ignore all unpleasantries like this piece of garbage
<wols_> wh1zz0: I mean you should shut down X (and gdm)
<ionite> Zyk:  How do I install ubuntu in such a way that I will be able to format my C drive before installation?
<ZykoticK9> ionite, from CD or USB
<ionite> USB what's the min space required?
<ThinkT510> wols_: with respect, that isn't how you are meant to enter and exit suspend mode
<ionite> zyk: from CD meaning I am required to write a CD out?
<wols_> ThinkT510: why not? you press fn+f3 and it better enters suspend. no matter if under X or console
<ZykoticK9> ionite, yes, or write the CD to a USB drive (there is a USB Creator or Unetbootin)
<wols_> sorry. fn+f4
<ionite> zyk:  USB, can it be an external HDD?
<wh1zz0> I'm not running ubuntu server edition.. I'm running 11.04 (natty)
<wols_> wh1zz0: doesn't matter
<wh1zz0> So how do I shut down x and gdm?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > ionite
<ubottu> ionite, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> wols_: you shouldn't have to shut down X to do that, it should work from the gui
<ZykoticK9> ionite, you can install from or install to an external USB.
<wols_> ThinkT510: ever heard of something called "bugs" in software?
<wh1zz0> I thought you meant pressing ctrl alt f2
<ionite> !tab > ionite
<ubottu> ionite, please see my private message
<nothingspecial> wols_: Fn F4 does not sleep m laptop from console
<wols_> ThinkT510: first law of troubleshooting: reproduce the problem with the most simple setup you can
<nothingspecial> my
<wols_> nothingspecial: but it does (if he's configured it right) for ThinkT510's
<ZykoticK9> ionite, if you want to get a factoid you can type "/msg ubottu foo" to get it privately
<nothingspecial> wols_: but it does running X/gnome
<ionite> zyk:  should i continue to chat with the bot or u?
<wols_> nothingspecial: you don't get the point. read what I wrote above again please
<ThinkT510> wols_: true, that is a good principle, thanks
<sktn07> how to install ubuntu 11.4 in my netbook?...i use hp n550 @1.50GHz
<wols_> sktn07: use a usb stick
<bazhang> !unetbootin | sktn07
<ubottu> sktn07: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wh1zz0> sktn07: Use USB stick
<ymasory> hi all. a certain disk of mine keeps failing as i write to it, turning into a read-only file system. yet 'mount' says 'type ext4 (rw,commit=0)'. what's going wrong?
<wh1zz0> Okay guys.. is there a way I can resume after it's suspended?
<nothingspecial> wols_: "why not? you press fn+f3 and it better enters suspend. no matter if under X or console"
<wols_> wh1zz0: magical bullets don't exist
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<wols_> nothingspecial: and?
<ionite> how do i install from USB?
<ZykoticK9> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wh1zz0> Whew.. this is driving me nuts
<bazhang> ionite, use unetbootin
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: in my case it should just be a case of lifting the lid, or press the suspend buttons again
<wh1zz0> Once I leave the PC for a few minutes it's going to happen again
<nothingspecial> wols_: not from m console, but it does from X
<ZykoticK9> ionite, i second bazhang's unetbootin suggestion
<nothingspecial> my, dodgy y key
<Olotila> My problems are because of wubi-install, I will reinstall witout it
<Sidewinder1> ionite, You may wish to have a look at this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Olotila> Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager might help, but seems unlikely
<wols_> nothingspecial: do you own a thinkpad?
<wh1zz0> Whew.. okie I just uplugged my battery cord and it didn't suspend.. :DDDDD
<wh1zz0> :D
<wh1zz0> Whew
<wh1zz0> I hope it doesnt happen again.. okie thanks guys. back2work
<sktn07> ubottu: but which version to download which will sportable for my netbook (hp N550 @1.50GHz)?
<ubottu> sktn07: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wh1zz0> lol
<wh1zz0> Yeah right.. you are intelligent
<wh1zz0> Nice script.
<wols_> sktn07: the normal ISO of ubuntu is fine for you
<nothingspecial> wols_: yep, just tried Fn F4 now from console, nothing. Anyway, weather it does or not, doesn't help much and I'm not in the mood to argue
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: if you want to you could change the power setting to not suspend on low battery (which is why i asked earlier what your battery was like when it suspends)
<wh1zz0> sktn07: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download ... Just follow this.
<coz_> wh1zz0,  is the screensaver activated?
<wh1zz0> sktn07: And when it says chose installation method, select USB stick and click show me.
<ionite> how do i use Unetbootin ?
<Titanoboa> wols_: i've tried many things since yesterday & i'm installing ubuntu 11.04 still won't work, though now I can use firefox from the LiveCD just fine. I've tried installing and re-installing countless times and there's a new (random it seems) error every time.
<coz_> ionite,  it is pretty self expanatory,, is it opened?
<wh1zz0> coz_: Nah, I didn't enable screensaver, is it enabled by default?
<sktn07> which link should i go for  ubuntu 11.4 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download  ?
<wh1zz0> sktn07: Go for the recommended
<ZykoticK9> wh1zz0, not only is screensaver on by default, it's set to lock by default...  annoys me ;)
<coz_> sktn07,  you can also use this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wh1zz0> ZykoticK9: Ouch
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Did you Md5sum the ISO, and then burn at the slowest speed?
<dassouki> is tehre a good recent read on flight sim games
<wols_> nothingspecial: I just tried on mine. works fine in console (debian tho, but whatever debian can do, so can ubuntu).
<wh1zz0> ZykoticK9: Is there no way to disable this?
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: that's greek to me :< I followed the instructions on the ubuntu page as well as i could and used infrarecorder or what it's called
<ZykoticK9> wh1zz0, in screensaver settings
<sktn07> i want to download the torrent...which one is best?
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: should i try to re-do it and lower the speed (and how do i do that?)
<Lasers> !torrent | sktn07
<ubottu> sktn07: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | Titanoboa
<ubottu> Titanoboa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !torrents | sktn07
<wh1zz0> ZykoticK9: Okie checking it out now
<ubottu> sktn07: Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Titanoboa> okay Sidewinder1 i'll report back when i've tried it
<Titanoboa> thanks
<wh1zz0> ZykoticK9: HAHAHAH.. thank you so much... I see everything now
<hunt> Hi, I've got a Radeon X 1600 graphics card and compiz doesnt work, documentation says that 3D is supported with this card I'm on 11.04, can someone help?
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, I would md5sun the ISO, then perhaps, reburn at the slowest speed and reinstall. If you stlii get the same errors, then try Lucid Lynx 10.04.
<wols_> hunt: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<wh1zz0> ZykoticK9: Now I increased the time.. and disabled screensaver.
<Titanoboa> waitwait, no way i'll remember that. save it for when i come back after trying the md5sum thing
<wh1zz0> ZykoticK9: Thanks. :)
<Titanoboa> :P
<ZykoticK9> wh1zz0, glad to help
<wh1zz0> :)
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Infrarecorder should have a parameter for you to set the burn speed.
<hunt> wols_: just a second I'm actually on another machine right now, brb
<gwelymernan>  hi um anyone here know of a server or a channel where doctors hang out?
<hiatus> not really ubuntu related, but can anyone assist me with my router?
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, I'll be back in 10 min.
<Titanoboa> kk
<wols_> hiatus: #netwokring
<wols_> hiatus: #networking
<wh1zz0> Anyone got a free link to WinXP iso file?
<wols_> wh1zz0: don't do that
<wh1zz0> For VM
<wols_> doesn't matter for what. STOP!
<hiatus> thanks
<wh1zz0> wols_: Do what ?
<wh1zz0> Oh sorry
<jiltdil> is there no GUI of  chkrootkit
<wols_> wh1zz0: ask for people to commit copyright infringement for you. now go away
<wols_> jiltdil: no there isn't. it's a commandline program
<hunt> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650594/
<wh1zz0> wols_: Don't take it the wrong way
<oCean> wh1zz0: drop that discussion now
<jiltdil> how to scan using it please tell the command
<wh1zz0> kk
<wols_> jiltdil: man chkrootkit
<wols_> hunt: all looks fine to me. why do you think you have no 3D support?
<wdp_buntu> DisplayPriority not working with ati kms?
<wols_> hunt: did you make a xorg.conf btw?
<hunt> wols_: No, I did not.
<wols_> hunt: then line 108 http://paste.ubuntu.com/650594/
<wols_> hunt: then line 108 [    15.142] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)  is a bit strange. but it loads radeon as it should after that just fine and all the config seems to be right too. so what is your actual problem?
<hunt> Well my problem is that I can not start compiz, everytme I do compiz --replace just the wallpaper is visible and everything else disappears
<cairne> where can i find the folder for the jre and jdk in ubunutu 11.04?
<hunt> wols_: but I read that this card should have 3D support, so I would like to have that
<wols_> glxinfo |grep direct
<wols_> hunt: ^^ run that
<Titanoboa> lol, i don't even know how to open terminal. is that ubuntu symbol in the top left (11.04 UI) what i click to open terminal?
<hunt> wols_: it says direct rendering: yes
<wols_> hunt: congrats you have 3D support
<hunt> wols_: yay
<wols_> hunt: you do know that compiz is awfully old and not really needed or used anymore? e.g Ubuntu Unity cannot even work without 3D support
<hunt> wols_: but unity does use compiz, doesnt it?
<wols_> so is there any special reason why you want compiz?
<ZykoticK9> hunt, yes, unity uses compiz
<Titanoboa> nvm found it >_>
<wols_> no it doesn't. it uses composite, the underlying X module compiz and many other modern WMs depend on
<Warrior`> i have a file with several comma seperated words...how to replace commans with newlines?
<ZykoticK9> wols_, i'm pretty sure Unity does infact use Compiz.  I could be wrong...
<hunt> wols_: I want to use classic mode with desktop effects, I do need compiz for that don't I?
<wols_> ZykoticK9: compiz is a window manager, right?
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Please look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php  It'll give you many "How-to s" for just about anything you'd like to do in Ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> wols_, Unity does use Compiz.  They re-wrote the origional, using mutter to use compiz.
<ActionParsnip> hunt: any effects needs compiz
<ActionParsnip> hunt: just disable the unity plugin
<hunt> ActionParsnip what makes you believe it would run then?
<oCean> Warrior`: try cat yourfile.txt | sed 's/,/\n/g'
<ActionParsnip> hunt: what would run?
<hunt> ActionParsnip: compiz
<philwire> I'm having trouble with minidlna, it stops responding after a few minutes, however the process still runs. I have to kill it to make it appear again.
<hunt> ActionParsnip: I believe this is a driver issue, its not like I could start compiz with unity, compiz just doesnt work (correctly)
<ActionParsnip> hunt: you can add a startup item to make it run
<Sidewinder1> wh1zz0, I answered your question, above, in PM.
<hunt> ActionParsnip: radeon.modeset=1?
<hunt> ActionParsnip: what startup item do you mean?
<wols_> hunt: is there any special reason you want to run compiz?
<hunt> wols_: yes, I want to have effects like transparency etc
<wols_> *sigh* you already do. ever stared very very hard at unity?
<hunt> wols_: what? I do not run unity
<philwire> 3
<hunt> wols_: I'm in ubuntu classic without effects right now
<wols_> hunt: and can you run unity?
<AlexDevilLX> Any Default Volume up/down hotkey?
<coz_> hunt,  and you want effects...yes?
<mediawork> hi...
<dr_willis> !info minidlna
<mediawork> im wondering where my /var/log/messages   file is?
<ubottu> Package minidlna does not exist in natty
<coz_> hunt,    open a terminal ,,,    compiz --replace & disown
<wols_> mediawork: it better be in /var/log
<hunt> wols_: no I can not, unity as well as just ubuntu classic leaves me with a blank wallpaper with my cursor on ti
<krux> lol
<hunt> wols_: so thats why i think this is a driver issue
<mediawork> wols_:  nope nothing...
<wols_> hunt: I mean just running unity. not trying to use compiz inside it. cause if you can run unity, you have 3D support and there is no issue. as the glxinfo output can very much attest to. but sinec you know better I wish you luck in rewriting your driver. good day
<mediawork> wols_: http://pastebin.com/bukxLaMk
<coz_> wols_,   Unity relies soley on compiz
<mediawork> wols_:  my version is 11.04
<mediawork> wols_:  and just installed... really fresh... an no messages file ?
<Titanoboa> ty Sidewinder1. Now I finally got mom off the windows machine, going to try to MD5Sum
<coz_> wols_,  you cannont have Unity without compiz unless you install Unity2d
<wols_> coz_: what do you think "unity" is? considering Unity doesn't use compiz as its window manager, something in your statement seems wrong to me
<coz_> wols_,   Unity does use compiz as the window manager
<wols_> above ZykoticK9 said it uses mutter
<coz_> wols_,  you cannot have Unity and not have compiz
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Did you check out the psychocats web-site?
<Lasers> Unity is written as a plugin for Compiz. Unity2D is for metacity.
<Abhijit> Sidewinder1, i came late. just wanted to know for which issue you are referring psycocat website?
<wols_> hmm. what is the minimum diskspace for 11.04?
<Abhijit> wols_, 4gb approximately
<hunt> wols_: does the glxinfo output mean that my driver has 3D support or my gpu?
<wols_> hunt: it does
<Lasers> wols_: 5GB according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<coz_> hunt,   which video card do you have,,, in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<hunt> coz_: its a radeon X 1600
<Sidewinder1> Abhijit, Just about anything a relatively new ubuntu user wants to know. :-)
<wols_> Lasers: I doubt this statement. unless ubuntu grew more than 1GB in a year
<coz_> hunt,  this may be a bit old      Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HDxxxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD* cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<Lasers> wols_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#System_requirements
<Abhijit> Sidewinder1, do not refer that how to remove k/u/xubuntu article on that website. it breaks it
<coz_> hunt,  so according to t hat i would assume it should work
<wols_> coz_: a radeon 1600 is anything but old
<coz_> wols_,  no I meant the readout may be old
<wols_> at least for compiz and such
<coz_> not the card
<hunt> coz_: how do I know which driver is currently in use?
<wols_> hunt: radeon is in use, as seen in your Xorg.0.log
<coz_> hunt,    for ati I am not sure,, I have absolutely no experience with ati
<Titan_windows> Sidewinder1: i still haven't MB5Sum'd
<coz_> hunt,   but the driver should already be installed,,,  you are in classic,,yes?
<Titan_windows> just finally got a hold of the windows machine
<Sidewinder1> Abhijit, With all due respect, did you even look at: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<hunt> coz_: yes, classic without effects
<coz_> hunt,  ok open a terminal
 * mediawork going to linux kernel to solve an ubuntu problem
<coz_> hunt,     compiz --replace & disown
<coz_> hunt,   that will allow compiz to start  as well as pushing into the background for you to close the terminal, h owever,, leave the terminal opened for error readouts  just in case
<Abhijit> Sidewinder1, i am talking about the how to remove the kde/gnome/xfce articel on that website. this is warning. i have tried it. it breaks. its upto you if you sill want to use(=break)  it
<Titan_windows> Sidewinder1: at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows it says to get Cygwin. Is that really necessary?
<Titan_windows> seems time demanding
<Sidewinder1> Abhijit, What he was asking had nothing to do with removing anything; unless I missed something, which has been known to happen, occasionally.
<CaptainQuirk> Hi
<wols_> Titan_windows: no. there are many md5sum programs for windows. any will do
<coz_> hey
<Titan_windows> wols_: so clicking on "Download and install winMD5Sum" will do?
<CaptainQuirk> My PC under ubuntu froze twice in a row in the last 30 minutes
<CaptainQuirk> I had to reboot
<CaptainQuirk> the first time, I got a set of nasty error message when booting
<Sidewinder1> Abhijit, You may wish to advise the site owner of that. I'm sure he'll amend or warn, if he knows.
<CaptainQuirk> the second time, It did'nt reboot
<hunt_> coz_: yeah so basically the same thing, just the wallpaper and cursor
<CaptainQuirk> the third time, I could select the OS in grub but it kept on rebooting each time
<CaptainQuirk> I try to fix the MBR with supergrub disk
<hunt_> coz_: although the cursor changes depending on where its at, so the windows seem to be still there but invisible
<coz_> hunt,   ok  hit alt+F2  type in gnome-penel
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> hunt,   gnome-panel
<CaptainQuirk> it seemed that the program hanged on the reading of the grub files
<hunt_> coz_: gnome-panel is loaded, I restarted via REISUB
<Abhijit> Sidewinder1, okies
<coz_> hunt_,  ok so you have access to applications etc?
<CaptainQuirk> I tried to launch a live session with a cd but it wouldn't start correctly
<hunt_> coz_: yes
<coz_> hunt_,   ok  did you install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<hunt_> coz_: back to classic mode again
<CaptainQuirk> I get crc error : system halted
<hunt_> coz_: well I can...
<dr_willis> CaptainQuirk:  crc error = bad cd/optcal disk/media. or could be a ram issue
<coz_> hunt_,  install it
<hunt_> coz_: ok, done
<Sidewinder1> CaptainQuirk, Fix MBR is usually done with the win. emergency repair disk, I think; it's been a while.
<coz_> hunt_, ok now open that either  from the  system/preferences menu or in terminal or alt+F2     ccsm
<CaptainQuirk> I don't have a dual boot, I don't need any win thing, I think. Super grub disk should do the job
<coz_> hunt_,  you will probably notice that not much is enalbed at this point
<hunt_> coz_: right.
<Sidewinder1> CaptainQuirk, I'm not reading fast enough; sorry... :-(
<dr_willis> CaptainQuirk:  a normal ubuntu live should do the job of reinstalling grub also. if you use the right commandline commands.
<coz_> hunt_,   what you need to do is take a look at the list of cateories  on the left,,  you want to start with the window management category,, if you want ,, move to the #compiz channel and I can walk you th rough a solid basic compiz setup
<CaptainQuirk> dr_willis, yeah ok, but how can I access the command line from the live CD
<Titan_windows> wols_: woah, how do i know which one is the corresponding hash? :/
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: Just open a terminal, command line right there.
<bazhang> !hashes | Titan_windows
<ubottu> Titan_windows: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Titan_windows> yeah i have that open
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, a terminal from where ? I cannot launch the live session
<Titan_windows> am i supposed to know which one i have :/ i just downloaded the "main one" so to speak.
<Edler> hey guys general question
<wols_> Titan_windows: you know which ISO you downlaoded so you can easily compare
<Edler> in shared webhosting environnements
<Edler> how can a php script (control panel), create webhosting accoutns
<Edler> doesn't apache need root permissions for that
<Edler> ?
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: Probably a bad disk, should shift during booting from the disk and select "verify integrity" (or something similar to that) from the menu it gives you. If you can't even get to that then you should probably redownload the image and reburn it.
<Titan_windows> *facepalm* thx wols_
<oCean> Edler: there are various ways, but it has nothing to do with #ubuntu. You may try #ubuntu-offtopic
<SilverZ> I'm absolutely new to linux and ubuntu and I could use some help
<Edler> okay thanks
<Titan_windows> wols_: ok so now that i know that the ISO isn't corrupt, should i also check my CD? can it be done the same way?
<Polah> SilverZ: Ask away, we'll help as we can
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, look at what I said, I have a "crc error" when I try to launch the live session and I experienced problems before that
<Titan_windows> wols_: I bring the cd to the windows computer, click send to winmd5sum and compare with the hash?
<CaptainQuirk> It has nothing to do with my CD, I'm quite sure of that
<alex--> aetas: pm
<SilverZ> polah: thank you, I just updated a macbook to ubuuntu 10.4 lts, all was working fine until it did the auto updated and after restart it stated "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: I didn't say launch the live session, I said to verify the disk integrity. Titan_Windows: You'll want to do this too to verify disk integrity. Hold shift while attempting to boot from it and select "verify disk integrity" or a line similar to that from the menu that drops down.
<Darkfd> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffreak.no%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D193058%26page%3D101&act=url
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: If you can't even get to the menu, I suggest getting another disk or USB.
<Titan_windows> Polah: Liluo alright
<Titan_windows> eh
<bazhang> Darkfd, ?
<Titan_windows> Polah: alright.
<Titan_windows> brb then
<Darkfd> bazhang, pong
<Sidewinder1> SilverZ, You updated to 10.04 from which version?
<CaptainQuirk> I have the menu allright, but since I had some strange behavior of the OS, I don't think the cd 's faulty
<bazhang> Darkfd, what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: If you can get to the menu then verify integrity to check if it is the disk or not.
<SilverZ> max os x ...something i forget which version it was, it was an old laptop sitting in my closet that had died and i tried to revive it with ubuntu
<Titanoboa> if i'm running from the LiveCD, linux should crash when i take out the CD right?
<Polah> Titanoboa: Not instantly, but it'll fail when you try to do something.
<Darkfd> Sorry.  Pasten into wrong channel. Nevermind.
<ActionParsnip> Titanoboa: i believe it will just ask for the cd
<Darkfd> *pested
<Titanoboa> ok, might aswell close this for now then
<Sidewinder1> SilverZ, So, you didn't upgrade? You did a fresh install?
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, I get the following error message : invalid compressed format / system halted
<Polah> SilverZ: I can't help you with that personally, perhaps someone else can; hang around for a while and wait.
<SilverZ> yes i did a fresh install
<SilverZ> ok thanks
<Sidewinder1> SilverZ, And after the fresh install you got a kernel panic?
<duelle> Hi there, my shortcuts for copy & paste seem to be "corrupted". If I copy "Test", the pasted String ist "`jm". In terminal I can still copy correctly via middle mouse.
<SilverZ> no the initial install went fine
<SilverZ> then after it did the auto update and restarted i got the kernel panic
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: You said you can get into the system but it doesn't function properly. Have you tried accessing another TTY (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) rather than the default graphical one?
<SilverZ> now when I start the computer it just brings up the kernel panic message
<ActionParsnip> duelle: i advise you install parcellite, it solves everything :)
<motz> the mouse arrow just stopped. what should I do?
<duelle> ActionParsnip: Does it fix the shortcuts etc or ist it "just" a gui for clipboard?
<ray9na> Hi. I've got Lucid on a netbook. How do I set up Evolution so I can just use the calendar? It wants me to give it an email address.
<Sidewinder1> SilverZ, Try booting to LiveCD and have a look at the hard drive... See if anything "jumps-out" at you.
<Lasers> !info parcellite | duelle
<ubottu> duelle: parcellite (source: parcellite): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (natty), package size 44 kB, installed size 368 kB
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, I never said I could get to the system
<SilverZ> hmmm, i don't even know what i would be looking for
<CaptainQuirk> I can see the live CD menu, but that's all
<Lasers> duelle: It keep a list of all clipboard records so you can preserve many clipboards.
<Titan_windows> Polah: i can't find anything like that at all. I'm probably not doing it as you described
<SilverZ> i'm brand new to linux, I don't know what a "kernel panic" implies
<Sidewinder1> SilverZ, Neither do I; it may be a hardware issue since you said the machine was old.
<slim_gaza> Hi guys I need your recommendation here. I am a student and I have 6 months to dedicate on a single technology. Which would you recommend I do, should I focus on improving my use with django or contributing to pypy? thanks guys
<duelle> ActionParsnip: Ok, just installed it. But the String displayed by parcellite seems still to be corrupted.
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: You said it was acting strangely. I assumed that meant you could reach it but it was malfunctioning. The problem seems to be a malfunctioning disk. Checksum your ISO and redownload it if necessary and reburn the disk or create a LiveUSB
<oCean> slim_gaza: you can try #ubuntu-offtopic, this is ubuntu support channel
<hume> hi... I have a server and a client, both running ubuntu 11.04, but with different times set. Both run ntpd. What might be wrong? (how can ntpd give different times...?)
<slim_gaza> oCean, okay thanks
<jiltdil> <Sidewinder1>something issue related with ur grub i think
<ActionParsnip> duelle: parcellite is a great paste manager, Linux needs the source app you are pasting from to be open to paste from it. Parcelite solves this well
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, No, I said it was acting strangely before I was shut out of it
<Polah> Titan_windows: When you put the disk in, hold shift during boot and it should give you a menu. One of the options (near the bottom, I think) is "verify disk integrity" or "check disc data" or something along those lines, I can't recall exactly.
<SilverZ> yeah I'm thinking it might be a RAM issue, I knew this laptop has had RAM issues in the past
<knoxy> Hi all.. I've 2 internet links (eth1 - 201.63.x.x and eth2 - 189.111.x.x) ... How can I do to make a balance-rr? I'm reading one article, but I dont understand the configuration of bond0 in interfaces file.. What IP I need to input to bond0? the ip of eth1 or eth2? font: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Abhijit> how to know which ports are open ? how to open the closed ones? i have lamp installed
<ThinkT510> hume: they are not in different time zones are they?
<hume> both set to Stockholm, Sweden. difference is 5-10 minutes
<Titan_windows> Polah: I tried that (if you mean inserting the disc on the windows machine), and no menu came up at all
<Sidewinder1> jiltdil, I have no idea as I have never had the pleasure of "kernel-panic", thank the deities/
<Polah> Titan_windows: You need to shut down and boot into the disc, not just put it in while running Windows.
<Titan_windows> Oh :/
<duelle> ActionParsnip: Sorry didnt get your point i think. If I copy "daemon" the resulting string displayed by parcellite is something like ´jm and a following special char
<Titan_windows> should I rather do it on the other machine then?
<hume> ThinkT510, both set to Stockholm, Sweden. difference is 5-10 minutes
<Titan_windows> the one i'm trying to isntall linux one
<Titan_windows> on'
<Abhijit> Titan_windows, if you want to test then you use vitual machine
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, the supergrub disk I'm using to try to fix the mbr doesn't work either.
<duelle> So in which way can parcellite help to solve that problem
<Polah> Titan_windows: Put it in whichever machine you're aiming to install or run Ubuntu on.
<Titan_windows> okay
<ThinkT510> hume: odd, sorry i can't think of what might be wrong
<oCean> Abhijit: sudo netstat -tulpa will show your listening processes at various ports
<SilverZ> thank you all for the help, take care
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: I can't help you with that, perhaps try asking in #grub and telling them what error that's giving you.
<ionite> i got an error when booting from my USB from bios.  It reads: Com 32R Image error 8001
<Abhijit> oCean, ok
<Titan_windows> Polah: so practically: start comp, press F8, select the CD, press enter and start holding shift?
<Titan_windows> until a menu pops up
<Polah> Titan_windows, yes that should do it. Although, by default the machine will boot from the CD if there is a bootable disk present, at least it should do.
<jiltdil> Abhijit: netstat -nlptun for locally
<hume> ThinkT510, got any idea on workaround? can I manually set a time-shift on the client? that sticks between reboots
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, I think I could use any CD I want, it wouldn't work because I fear that my problem is hardware related
<ThinkT510> hume: the only other thing i can think of is if they are set to different ntpd servers
<Abhijit> jiltdil, thanks
<CaptainQuirk> I'm just trying to narrow things down
<ThinkT510> hume: sorry, i have no experience with that
<ionite> can anyone help me with my Error 8001. COM 32R Image error?
<Polah> CaptainQuirk: If you're getting the same error then perhaps.
<ray9na> Hey, everyone. I'm trying to set up Evolution just so I can use the calendar function. I don't want it pulling in email. What's a good work-around for that? I'm using Lucid if that's relevant.
<uboontu> Hello!
<jiltdil> Abhijit:anytime :)
<Polah> ionite: If you were to give us some context of what's giving you that error.
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, not the same error per se, but an impossibility to access the hard drive
<uboontu> If I don't check to format existing partition(in which I want to install Ubuntu), will my data on that partition be saved?
<ionite> i'm booting from USB SD drive and the installation wont proceed.
<CaptainQuirk> Can I force a root terminal session to make a fsck ?
<jiltdil> ionite: from bios menu select boot from usb
<Polah> uboontu: Ubuntu will overwrite things it needs to etc. I'd back up the data you need to keep to be sure.
<ThinkT510> uboontu: you thinking of using an existing /home partition with a new install?
<uboontu> Polah, so it should not delete everything? I already did backup
<uboontu> ThinkT510, I already have Ubuntu on existing partition, and I want to do fresh install on it
<uboontu> ThinkT510, and I wanna know if my data in /home will be saved
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, Can I force a root terminal session to make a fsck ?
<uboontu> CaptainQuirk, yes
<duelle> ActionParsnip: Lasers : Is there any possibility to reset the shortcut settings to default? Or to control whether they are correct? Couldnt find copy/paste anywhere in keybind-settings
<CaptainQuirk> uboontu, when and how ?
<ThinkT510> uboontu: if it is a seperate partition you could choose to save it and not format it, but if it is part of your / partition its a little more tricky
<uboontu> CaptainQuirk: I just answered your question
<uboontu> ThinkT510, I did not get anything so I will just format it :-D
<CaptainQuirk> uboontu, I just got "yes"
<SoGooD> how can i make a small sized live ubuntu ISO? the one with only a web browser, a file manager, a network manager a media player and all essential system files :D
<Polah_> ionite: Does it boot into the Live session at all?
<stercor> What's a recommended firewall for Ubuntu?
<Polah_> !minimal | SoGooD
<ubottu> SoGooD: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ThinkT510> uboontu: i suppose you could back it up and then overwrite the /home partition from the fresh install with the backup (just be careful of usernames and installed applications)
<oCean> !ufw | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<dr_willis> SoGooD:  theres prob. some ubuntu-varants that allready do that.
<wh1zz0> It just happened again
<dr_willis> 'it
<SoGooD>  i need to do that because i got my SSD dead, and all i have now is a 2gb usb stick for my netbook
<CaptainQuirk> uboontu, I would like to know if there's a way from the grub menu to launch a root session
<Polah_> stercor: Ubuntu comes with one built in, you can use ufw to configure iptables to define access.
<wh1zz0> I noticed that it happens when I unplug my battery from power supply
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: is this the 3rd time now?
<Sidewinder1> stercor, Regarding security, you may wish to peruse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Yeah
<uboontu> CaptainQuirk, oh sorry. I dont know
<wh1zz0> And I lost every thing again
<dr_willis> SoGooD:  you can set up a live/peristant save on a 2gb. but that will be tight. You can get a very useable tinycorelinux setup in 2gb
<alex--> Are there any tutorials to secure a server?
<jiltdil> <CaptainQuirk> single usermode
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: when you showed me your settings last time it was set to suspend on low battery
<wols_> CaptainQuirk: yes. kernel parameter: init=/bin/bash
<jiltdil> <CaptainQuirk> Are you talking about this
<wh1zz0> Not at all
<wh1zz0> It wasn't
<Sidewinder1> wh1zz0, I sent you a PN, did you get it?
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: it was
<wh1zz0> In fact.. it was set to hibernate
<SoGooD> will that load up my wifi ccconnection?
<Sidewinder1> PM, even.
<ActionParsnip> duelle: its a dedicated app for copy / pasting so should handle it better, it also has history so you can paste past things (multiple clipboards)
<wh1zz0> Sidewinder1: Not at all
<SoGooD> dr_willis, will that load up my wifi ccconnection?
<Sidewinder1> wh1zz0, Should I try again?
<wh1zz0> Sidewinder1: A PM you meant?
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<wh1zz0> Yes try again
<alex--> Are there any tutorials to secure a server?
<Sidewinder1> Stand by.
<CaptainQuirk> wols, you mean I have to edit the command ( pressing 'e' ) in the grub menu ?
<wendell> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04... first off it wouldn't boot so i had to do nomodeset and second when i logged in it said i couldnt run unity but i have run it before
<wendell> please help
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: It was?
<wols_> CaptainQuirk: yes
<Titan_windows> Polah_: nope, no such menu appeared. I held shift from the moment i booted the CD until the "Try Ubuntu"/"Install Ubuntu" screen appeared
<dr_willis> SoGooD:  with the  wifi drivers.. should.
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: sorry, hibernate, but to me thats the same thing
<Guest90727> i am here
<wh1zz0> Nopes.. there different
<Polah_> alex--, that would depend on what type of server you want to secure.
<duelle> ActionParsnip: Ok, but even parcellite shows those strange strings. So it doesnt really solve the problem. Is there any possibility to reset keybinds/copy/paste back to default settings or to review those settings?
<ActionParsnip> wendell: are you fully updated
<ActionParsnip> duelle: very weird
<Polah_> Titan_windows: Left shift? I recall someone having trouble before by holding right shift
<wh1zz0> hibernate just shuts it down and resumes from where ever it was
<alex--> Polah_: i mean a list that says: change ssh port to 5453454
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: regardless, hibernate powers off your machine
<ActionParsnip> duelle: not sure where the setting is stored tbh
<alex--> that kind of things
<Polah_> alex--, here might be a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<wendell> ActionParsnip: I haven't run Update Manager yet i literally just installed and am installing additional drivers
<Titan_windows> Polah_: i can try again with left shift... or i could just go straight ahead to burning a new CD at a lower speed and try that
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510:  BUt this suspend just puts my machine to a standstill while the two lights keep blinking.. and there's no way to resume
<wh1zz0> .. unless I power off
<alex--> Polah_: thx
<Polah_> Titan_windows: Try left shift.
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: you can tell i don't use suspend or hibernate
<Titan_windows> it takes so much time tho :/
<Titan_windows> fine. brb
<wh1zz0> This thing it really killing me
<SoGooD> here's my idea, i will make a live usb, uninstall all unwanted packages, make a clone of the live usb after removing those packages. will that work?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: How did you do that?
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: do what?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Or you don't use X at all?
<dr_willis> SoGooD:   you mean do a normal install to usb...
<wendell> ActionParsnip: should update fix most if not all of the issues?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: How did you disable hibernate and suspend?
<wendell> ActionParsnip: updating*
<Polah_> alex--: I don't see anything about changing the SSH port in the SSH section there, but to change it edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the first line from "port 22" to "port <port you want to use>", save it and then restart the ssh service
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: look at your power settings, you have it set to hibernate on low battery
<alex--> Polah_: make it harder for attackers to see which port i'm using
<SoGooD> yes, i will install just into a usb stick, that's why i need to trim off its size
<duelle> ActionParsnip: Now im a bit confused. It works correctly now. But im not sure how long this will last. do you know the terminal command for copying text to clipboard and paste from clipboard?
<Polah_> alex--: They can't see which port you're using. You might get connection attempts on port 22, which is why you should change it to something else so it'll just refuse SSH connections.
<CaptainQuirk> wols_, I try to do it, but the computer reboots automatically
<alex--> that's what i mean
<alex--> i should change it from 22 to sth else
<wh1zz0> So what should it be instead of hibernate..?
<alex--> but isn't there a guide like that?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Cus I see only 3 options there.. shutdown, hibernate and suspend
<Polah_> SoGooD: Don't get the normal ISO and then trim it down, get the minimal ISO and then build upon that to get what you want. Of course, depends on how much you plan to be adding/removing. If you're only going to remove a small amount then perhaps the normal ISO and then trimming would be more efficient.
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: look at the options in the drop down list
<Ferius> hi folks. have any one of you tried to run ubuntu 11.04 on machine with intel i7-2630qm with sandy bridge technology and Nvidia gt540m?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: yEA.. Just looked at it again.. I have just those 3 options
<CaptainQuirk> I think I'm screwed ...
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: you don't have a nothing option?
<Polah_> alex--: I just told you how to do it. Edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the first line (non comment) from port 22 to port 2350, for example. Or any port number you want really (within the range of ports, that is). Then save it and restart SSH
<SoGooD> Polah_ : here's my problem, i got two laptops, the other is dead the other is what i'm using now.
<alex--> Polah_: i mean a list which says: change port 22 to sth else, change port 21 to this and that, not only for ssh, but for all
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: At all
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: my options are nothing, suspend, shutdown and ask
<wols_> CaptainQuirk: could be a bad disk or only bad files (like the kernel). can't say from here
<terry> Polah_: alex-- AND, after you switch to a non-standard port, you could go a step further and set an iptables rule to block all port 22 traffic from outside.
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Jesus.. Lol.. for real?
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: yup, using xubuntu
<SoGooD> if i will use minimal iso and build it through the net, it can't be because my internet is only for a single machine
<Titan_windows> Polah_: same again. when exactly is the menu supposed to pop up? D:
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: i prefer xfce
<Polah_> terry: alex--: Outside the IP ranges you want, else you wouldn't be able to connect to the SSH server anywhere.
<alex--> terry: is there any way to let the attacker think i dont exist?
<Polah_> Titan_windows: Pops up on your screen instead of loading the live session.
<alex--> i mean: that the server doesn't says: hey i'm alive
<terry> alex--: you can also block port 113
<Titan_windows> Polah_: so it's supposed to pop up before the try/install menu?
<Titan_windows> then it failed
<Polah_> alex--: Refuse unauthorised connections via iptables.
<CaptainQuirk> wols_, well it would not explain why the live CD won't launch a live session
<terry> alex--: And others  but mostaly 113
<alex--> terry: is there any way to let the attacker think i dont exist? when you try on port 22, but the server just keeps itself quiet, so the attacker thinks: server is down
<Titan_windows> my gut tells me to just try to burn a new CD
<Polah_> Titan_windows: Yes, holding shift during boot should cause it to pop up.
<alex--> is there any list which service uses whcih port?
<CaptainQuirk> wols_, could it be ram related ?
<Titan_windows> Polah_: maybe my computer is too old for that or something?
<terry> Polah_: What i'm saying is to block port 22 specifically.  That way, the hacker sees "filtered"
<Titan_windows> Polah_: it's from 1999...
<Polah_> Titan_windows: Doesn't depend on the computer, depends on the disc you have.
<wh1zz0> Whew.. Please is there anyone here using ubuntu (natty) who has the "Do nothing" option in power management preferences?
<terry> Polah_: Since your not using port 22 anyway, it doesn't matter.
<Titan_windows> Polah_: well since i know the iso isn't damaged, i can just assume the disc is and i'll make a new one at the proper speed
<wols_> CaptainQuirk: could be too. run memtest to check
<Ace2o> hi guys,  is it better to use aptitude update or apt-get update?
<CaptainQuirk> wolfric, Polah_ , I have an impressive number of errors in the memtest
<wols_> Ace2o: doesn't matter. same
<SoGooD> dr_willis: will this work? i will boot a live usb and plug in another usb stick where i will install ubuntu. Then, i will uninstall all the packages i don't want before i will install to that other stick.
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: i'm curious, can i see a screenshot of your dropdown list (i never use gnome or unity)
<Polah_> Ace2o: whichever on you prefer.
<wols_> CaptainQuirk: new mobo or new DRAM or new CPU in your future. congrats (I guess...)
<dr_willis> SoGooD:  you dont 'uninstall' stuff from a live usb
<CaptainQuirk> wols_, Polah_ , well, the problem is that I just bought a new one
<wols_> CaptainQuirk: lower your settings. relax timings, lower the clock for your memory
<Polah_> CaptainQuirk: Have you tried booting with alternate RAM?
<Ace2o> wols_,  is upgrading the same too?
<wols_> CaptainQuirk: could be only one stick of your several is bad.try to change around
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, how do I do that ?
<wols_> Ace2o: pretty much. is mostly a matter of choice
<Polah_> Ace2o: You can't upgrade your system through apt, unless you mean just upgrading packages in which case again, whichever on you prefer to use.
<Ace2o> i've read articles where they prefer aptitude over apt-get and it just confuses me
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, oh, you mean opening it and changing the ram
<Polah_> CaptainQuirk: Find some alternate sticks of RAM and replace the ones in your computer with them and trying again
<wh1zz0> Okie.. I think I've found a solution, I'll just go through it. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/06/enable-do-nothing-when-laptop-lid-is-closed-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Polah_> CaptainQuirk, if you have more than one stick, try booting with just one in and then if that fails try with just the other.
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, I'll start by that yes
<Polah_> CaptainQuirk: Hopefully only one of the sticks will be malfunctioning, in that case.
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: seems like a silly feature to not include
<Ace2o> ok, so from what I understand i can update the repositories either way but only upgrade using "aptitude" right?
<Polah_>  Ace2o: Upgrade packages or your OS version?
<wols_> Ace2o: no. you can upgrade using either. or by using synaptic, or yet another libapt based program
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Lol.. Why would that be totally forgotten
<Ace2o> just security and packages
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Jeez
<Polah_> Ace2o: Either one can upgrade packages. apt-get upgrade
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Well, there must be a reason
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: things like that explain why i don't use unity or gnome
<anli_> Where do I find gtk+ in synaptic?
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<anli_> Searching for gtk+ gives me a billion of blind hits
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: So what do you use? KDE?
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, Well, it seems to have done the trick but the thing is two months old
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: xfce
<wh1zz0> Ahh okie
<ThinkT510> !xubuntu | wh1zz0
<ubottu> wh1zz0: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, I have four slots on my motherboard, two are yellow and two are black
<Myrtti> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dr_willis> !info olvwm
<g0t__> Results for | test on Google:
<g0t__> --
<ubottu> olvwm (source: xview (3.2p1.4-25)): OpenLook virtual window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.3.2p1.4-25 (natty), package size 199 kB, installed size 488 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 sh3 sh4 sparc)
<g0t_> Results for | test on Google:
<g0t_> --
<g0t> Results for | test on Google:
<g0t> --
<FloodBot1> g0t_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510:  Can you do me a screenshot of how desktop looks?
<wh1zz0> Or lemme use google
<Ace2o> can anyone tell me what is safe-upgrade?
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, is there any chance that they are supposed to be for different kinds of sticks ?
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: i customise it a bit from the default look (i'm in arch at the mo but same setup for xubuntu)
<Polah_> CaptainQuirk: Alternating colours? Probably just for better aesthetics/ease of seeing them
<Incarus6> anli_, what exactly are you looking for?
<Polah_> CaptainQuirk: Perhaps you could return the faulty stick under warranty if it's only two months old. Depends how long the warranty you got on it is/was, of course
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, ok, then I'm going to add two 512 sticks to cover for the 2go loss until I get a new one
<milosz> hello
<SoGooD> dr_willis : isn't that possible?
<Polah_> Ace2o: I imagine it performs the same as apt-get's dist-upgrade. It only upgrades packages suitable for your distribution (I believe that's how it functions), useful if you aren't running the latest version of Ubuntu
<CaptainQuirk> Polah_, Yeah, I will probably do that. If the memory test failed, is there any chance that it's for other reason ?
<ActionParsnip> Ace2o: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893793 may help
<Titan_windows> what speed should i burn it at then
<anli_> Ah, I have gtk+ devel, but not the newest
<CaptainQuirk> overall temperature or anything else ?
<anli_> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.12
<Titan_windows> not Maximum obviously but
<Polah_> CaptainQuirk: Try running the test again to see if it passes or gives you more errors.
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: just uploading now
<Titan_windows> 24x, 12x, 6x, 3x?
<Ace2o> great! thanks guys.
<Polah_> Titan_windows: Most discs have their most suitable speed printed on the front
<Titan_windows> ok
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: http://imagebin.org/164464
<CaptainQuirk> Well, more errors than 150 000 at 60% of the first test run ... I doubt it's achievable !
<dr_willis> SoGooD:  you do an install to the 2nd drive.. then boot it.. and remove stuff.
<Titan_windows> Polah_: 48x speed compatible, but the last CD obviously didn't work
<Titan_windows> so 24x should be safe, right?
<Polah_> Titan_windows: Theoretically. I guess we'll find out soon enough.
<Titan_windows> okay
<dr_willis> try 1x speed :)
<Titan_windows> Polah_: no other settings i should be aware of?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: :D hmm really looks good..
<Titan_windows> using infrarecorder
<anli_> Is it safe to install gtk+3.0 in my ubuntu?
<anli_> will dev be included?
<Polah_> Titan_windows: I'm not aware of any specific settings of burning discs except variable speeds.
<Titan_windows> so all settings default, and speed lowered
<Titan_windows> okay.
<thrillERboy> Hi, what is the best software for mounting iso and disk images?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: who knows, perhaps maybe it's the bugs in unity causing most of my problems
<carl_> Hi, I've just switched over from windows 7 which I found too slow to ubuntu. I used firefox before and I saved my profile into an archive. I read the instructions on the mozilla blog but when I try typing ./firefox -profilemanager it says no such directory exists
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: xfce is very underrated in my opinion, definitlt worth a try
<Polah_> !best | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<carl_> My question is, where do I put my profile so when I start firefox, it loads my settings?
<Polah_> thrillERboy, you could try AcetoneISO, it's what I've used. I don't know of any others.
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  use the mount command as needed . :)
<Polah_> carl_: /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/profiles
<thrillERboy> Thanks Polah_ dr_willis
<Polah_> carl_: Sorry, just /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox
<dr_willis> !iso | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> Polah_: could just use $HOME/.mozilla/firefox
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Does dreamweaver run fine on your machine using wine?
<carl_> polah_:Thanks. I don't want to use the command line if I can avoid it, can I just drag and paste the profile from the file manager?
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: And can you share your LAN connection via WiFi adhoc?
<thrillERboy> aetas: Remember me? can recover my disk file, so reinstalled. From now on, I'll backup root.disk every week ;)
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: never tried it, don't do any website editing, you can check the wine appdb
<anli_> Can I make my ubuntu unusable by installing gtk+3.0 from src?
<dr_willis> learn the command line.. :) just learn it. Your patience will be rewarded.
<Incarus6> anli_, I think it is not inclued, you will need to install that package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libgtk-3-dev
<Polah> carl_: Sure, go to your Home folder and press ctrl+H to show hidden files, open up .mozilla and then go down into firefox
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: never tried adhoc wifi mode
<thrillERboy> dr_willis: what should I give as mount point? sorry, me half n00b
<anli_> Do I have to add something to my sources.list then?
<Polah> carl_: also like dr_willis said, you'd benefit from learning how to do things from command line
<dr_willis> !mount | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  make a directory.. you mount to a directory
<Incarus6> anli_, I don't think so but I suppose you use Lucid, correct?
<thrillERboy> So I can mount to any folder?? dr_willis thats what furious ISO was doing I guess.
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  thats how mount works...
<anli_> I use 10.10
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  sudo mkdir /media/PICKANAME      then 'sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/PICKANAME' is the basics of it all
<carl_> I think I'm going to have to. I liked how with windows 98 I didn't need the command line anymore. I don't want to go back to it. There's a reason a GUI is so easy to use, but I'm not going to win any points by saying that
<dr_willis> carl_:  i use the command line on windows7 all the time. :)
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: Okie ... still looking for a workaround and since I didn't find, decided to use VM
<dr_willis> there are text/ncurses based file managers
<kkb110> Isn't there a utility that I can perform something like           'copy to clipboard 1'       'paste from clipboard 3'
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: But photoshop works well for me
<Sidewinder1> carl_, I've been using ubuntu since 2007, and almost, never use CLI. :-)
<dr_willis> kkb110:  theres some clipboard utilitues with history buffers.
<ThinkT510> wh1zz0: virtualbox i use though, its very good
<Polah> carl_: You're forgetting that the Linux command line is extremely powerful and there's a lot of things you can do with it. Often quicker than looking through a GUI.
<edbian> carl_: I have been using ubuntu since 2007 and I almost always use cli
<Stevezau> is there a channel for 11.10?
<dr_willis> Stevezau:  #ubuntu+1
<carl_> good for you dr_willis. I see the command line as something that has to be used, not something I want to use. Anyway, I got into my firefox directory. Saw some profile called 685345f.default. No folder called "profile" though. I'm wondering where I put my stuff.
<Polah> Stevezau: #ubuntu+1
<kkb110> dr_willis, yes, but that's not enough to do that
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<wh1zz0> ThinkT510: So I heard, so mI'm giving it a try.. Buh I hope it doesn't hang up like a Remote Desktop Session?
<edbian> kkb110: What did you ask for? I missed it.
<rbnswartz> carl_ yes the Linux command line is pure power and I use it quite a bit
<kkb110> ed1703, Isn't there a utility that I can perform something like           'copy to clipboard 1'       'paste from clipboard 3'
<dr_willis> Pure Powar! :)
<dr_willis> Ive never noticed there being more then 1 clipboard..
<edbian> kkb110: I'm not sure.  I could build one though using python! :)  IT would take me probably 1 month
<dr_willis> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<CaptainQuirk> Polah, wols_ , thanks for your help, you saved my day .. Good by
<thrillERboy> thanks dr_willis
<kkb110> dr_willis, a clipboard manager can emulate that I guess
<Incarus6> anli_, you are probably looking for that package, try to install it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libgtk2.0-dev
<Polah> carl_: For an example, to copy a file you need to open up both directories in nautilus, select it in one, press ctrl+C or right click > copy, switch to the other window and then ctrl+V or right click > paste. With command line you can just do "cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination". Unless you type really slow,  it'll generally be quicker.
<dr_willis> kkb110:  i mentioned using a clipboard manager earlier. :)
<edbian> kkb110: xclip does not have multiple clipboards.  I don't think there is a linux tool that does
<kkb110> edbian, lol but you think it's useful?
<kkb110> dr_willis, but most of them just support history, not more, (a step left to get there)
<edbian> kkb110: Eh, depends on what you wanna do.  It doesn't do anything the clipboard can't.  Just lets you put things on the clipboard using cli
<duelle> Thanks a lot for your help. byebye
<carl_> ahh, I saw an ini file which says the path is 585hgsdkt.default, so If I change that to my profile's folder name, well, lessee what happens. Sorry, but you're not going to sell me the virtues of using the command line. I loathe it.
<dr_willis> carl_:  firefox has a profile manager option. 'firefox -profile' (i think)
<carl_> soo, what, type it into the command line?
<dr_willis> to launch it.. yes..
<edbian> carl_: firefox --ProfileManager
<edbian> carl_: in a term
<dr_willis> 2 dashes or 1.. i never can rember.
<Sidewinder1> carl_, For file manipulation, with root priv. use "gksudo nautilus, for editing root files use gksudo gedit.
<kkb110> edbian, for example, let's say I use two sentences frequently, so I want to paste them often, but if would be better if there is a shortcut for each one that pastes the exact sentence I want
<edbian> 2 cause it is more than a single letter
<edbian> der
<sudipta> is there any channel for gnome shell?
<carl_> profile requires a path it says
<dr_willis> edbian:  not all apps follow that  standard.. java dosent i belive.
<edbian> kkb110: I get the idea of 2 clipboards.  I do not think there is a tool in linux that does that.  xclip def does not do that.
<edbian> dr_willis: oh really?
<dr_willis> edbian:  try java --help vs java -help
<Polah> sudipta: #gnome, ubuntu doesn't like gnome-shell though.
<Abhijit> sudipta, #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<kkb110> edbian, ok I see.. I guess the only option for me is developing it myself
 * edbian believes dr_willis 
<edbian> kkb110: Or convincing and waiting for me to
<edbian> carl_: I think you have to get your profile out of that folder.
<Jeruvy> edbian: glipper
<kkb110> edbian, hahaha
<edbian> kkb110: glipper
<dr_willis> klipper! :)
<dr_willis> apt-cache search clipboard
<edbian> Jeruvy: klipper
<edbian> kkb110: klipper
<anli_> I think its called Maverick, donny
<anli_> dunno
<edbian> dr_willis: glipper
<Jeruvy> edbian: I don't use kde ;)
<edbian> Jeruvy: I was just being silly
<Polah> anli_: Maverick is Ubuntu 10.10
<carl_> edbian: I just did it. It was so simple. I dragged and dropped the profile from the archive it was in. Double clicked on the profiles.ini, changed path to "profile" (yes, very imaginative name I know). Started it up, and it all works, save for my pardus copilot addon, but that's fine
<anli_> yes
<Titanoboa> before i proceed, i might aswell check so im not doing anything wrong at the install..
<Jeruvy> edbian: is all good.
<edbian> :)
<carl_> Great, now I got that setup, lemme try music, see if it comes out via hdmi
<semitones_> hey everyone
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Shoot...
<Titanoboa> I should download updates while installing, and install the 3rd party software, right? that can\t cause it to fail right?
<semitones_> I installed lubuntu yesterday, but I can't get boot to come up, all I get is boot rescue
<edbian> carl_: fixed! :D \o/
<dr_willis> klipper, glipper, cliput
<dr_willis> klipper, glipper, clipit
<edbian> Titanoboa: It can cause it to fail if don't have internet I think.
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  i alwys instell updates, and 3rd party stuff
<Titanoboa> I obviously have internet :)
<rbnswartz> semitones_ What happens when you boot up? Be specific
<Titanoboa> okay
<edbian> Jeruvy: clipit
<edbian> kkb110: clipit
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  without internet.. its not going to work of course. :)
<edbian> dr_willis: clipit
<edbian> Titanoboa: then you're good! :D
<dr_willis> willis@CowBuntu:~$ apt-cache search clipboard | grep manager
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Install first; then enable 3rd party software sources; then update.
<edbian> dr_willis: CowBuntu ?  Does your apt have super cow powers?
<dr_willis> edbian:  yes it does.. its a gateway machine :)
<edbian> :)
<dr_willis> Gotta love the whole black/white cow Motif.
<semitones_> rbnswartz, I get "error: out of disk. / grub rescue>"
 * Sidewinder1 Remembers twocows, rather fondly.
<Sidewinder1> Or was it Tucows?
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: :O same error as the last time (first time i've had the same error twice)
<Jeruvy> Sidewinder1: its still around
<Titanoboa> Failed to create a file system: The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<edbian> semitones_: out of disc?
<rbnswartz> dr willis why not just search for "clipboardr_willis why not apt-cache search clipboard\ manager
<semitones_> I read on ubuntuforums that sometimes old bioses can't boot kernels off of a partition bigger than 8gb
<semitones_> edbian, disk with a k
<dr_willis> rbnswartz:  some times i dont get all the hits then
<edbian> semitones_: ha
<edbian> semitones_: Are your hdds filled?  That is a strange error for grub
<dr_willis> they really need some sort of 'tag' system to go with apt,  searching the descriptions often gets invalid hits.  or missed items
<edbian> Titanoboa: Close the installer (not the liveCD just the installer) open gparted
<GeekMan> how do i check what programs start up automatically on ubuntu 10.04.3
<carl_> ok, I'm going to need your help again. Little background info on my system. It's an Asus AT3ION-T, the graphics being an onboard nvidia ion. I have both hdmi and vga out. Currently I have sound going to my amplifier by a 3.5 to phono lead, and video going via the vga cable to my monitor. I have turned on my telly, which connects to the computer via HDMI. I have no picture or sound going to it
<semitones_> edbian, I just installed on a new system. Old pentium 3, huge new hard disk
<edbian> GeekMan: When you log in or when the system starts?
<GeekMan> when the system starts
<edbian> semitones_: That is strange.  Perhaps it has to do with the Bios large hdd option?
<compdoc> GeekMan, I install bootup-manager. works great
<semitones_> edbian, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331730&page=3, one person fixed it by making a /boot partition
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Perhaps, from LiveCD you could run System--> Administration--> Disk Utility and check the disk for errors/problems; it may be a hardware issue...?
<semitones_> do you know how to do that?
<edbian> GeekMan: Everything in /etc/rc2.d/ get started
<semitones_> I can make an /ext2 partition, but I don't know how to move /boot there
<GeekMan> oh ill check that out and thank you i knew it was somthing with an r in it
<Polah> What's the program that analyses boot time and programs and reports how long each of them run for?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Sidewinder1> Hey BluesKaj
<semitones_> Polah, bootchart I think
<khjwe> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    khjwe Krishnandu dougl Tech-1 BluesKaj fardouk shiva_ GeekMan motz Paranoid_ xangua lulu_ jsurfer danileigh79 drbobb compdoc skpl frankl Titanoboa goshawk s
<khjwe> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Roasted JasonO Incarus6 rbnswartz iceflatline pushpop george achton venol overlord_tm Ferius sa`tan qnix mluser-home guampa soreau draglor wendell turtl3 da
<khjwe> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    raju Abhijit e-anima Pyth0n1320 mediawork Jari0001 Oxicore wegue FDH jem777 alex-- Kreative` FunnyLookinHat mengazo telxt modestKdr AKINATON RomD ghostcube 
<khjwe> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    maakine anuvrat lollo64it exutux samsul Fireblasto ThinkT510 dr_willis khongkwan alexfpms_ aLeSD TonyRogers Nozy jymmy1 Milp_main blinkyb AlfE1 Vemboca ronq
<ubottu> khjwe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> khjwe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> khjwe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> khjwe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: ok, how do i run system
<FunnyLookinHat> lol great.
<edbian> semitones_: Can you boot a live CD and look at gparted?  It says in post #25 your harddrive was not partitioned correctly
<Polah> semitones_: mount that partition at /boot and use grub-install there
<edbian> Titanoboa: Are you talking to me?
<alex--> who can kick him?
<LjL> alex--: has already been banned
<Incarus6> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<alex--> ok
<semitones_> edbian, sure I can do that, but I never posted on that thread
<Incarus6> sry
 * LjL rolls eyes
<frankl> lmao
 * jiltdil hate ubottu when it says "I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<Titanoboa> edbian: i'm talking to Sidewinder1 :o
<BluesKaj> Hi Sidewinder1
<Polah> semitones_ that's the one.
<carl_> I've used the nvidia x config thingy, clicked on detect displays, but it's not picking up the screen
<GeekMan> >_<
<frankl> severe autism detected in this channel
<shiva_> good morning
<carl_> oh herp de derp!
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Boot LiveCD; click on System--> Administration--> Disk Utility...
<edbian> semitones_: I know. someone who had the same problem said that happened to him
<wendell> What was that?
<carl_> Of course it won't pick it up, it's not plugged in
<edbian> Titanoboa: k
<edbian> carl_: herp derp
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: but there's no "system" anywhere
<edbian> wendell: spammer
<semitones_> edbian, ok, live cd takes about 5-10 minutes to boot up, hold on
<edbian> semitones_: ugh :(
<wendell> edbian: weird
<GeekMan> so if i dont see samba or smbd does this mean my samba doesnt start up unless i log on
<Sidewinder1> !classic | Titanoboa
<ubottu> Titanoboa: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<edbian> wendell: It happens occasionally
<semitones_> edbian, usb is faster, but I lent mine all out to other people :P
<semitones_> PloP bootloader > USB
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: is that even possible on live cd?
<carl_> To anyone using livecd's, if your system supports boot from USB, use it. So much faster and saves on cd's.
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, I don't use 11.04, so I'm not sure the proceedure, sorry... :-(
<edbian> GeekMan: mmm that's odd.  Do you have samba-server installed?
<GeekMan> yeah?? im looking under etc/rc2.d
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: what should i type into terminal to open it_
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, But even in Unity, there's gotta' be a way to get into Disk Utility.
<Titanoboa> ?
<GeekMan> my hamachi is in there
<edbian> GeekMan: Is smbd showing up in ps -e  ?
<carl_> Anyway, the telly is plugged in both ends now, it's on, HDMI is selected from it'#s menu, but it's not being picked up my nvidias x server config util. I don't want to restart and have it as primary.
<edbian> GeekMan: It's strange that it's not in there.  Perhaps there is another place it might be ....
<GeekMan> yeah it it
<GeekMan> *is
<dr_willis> carl_:  ran nvidia-settings yet?
<GeekMan> i could just restart the server and check
<wendell> edbian: while i have someone, am I able to listen to radio on last.fm via Banshee?
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, I haven't the foggiest idea how to access Disk Utility from terminal.
<carl_> dr_willis: I got the nvidia x server settings up right now
<Titanoboa> ok
<edbian> wendell: I think so.  I've never done it.
<Tech-1> as root
<GeekMan> but i just missed my service hours i set for shutting of the connection
<wendell> edbian: ok
<edbian> GeekMan: I'm fairly sure it will start on reboot.
<GeekMan> ok :)
<dr_willis> carl_:  you should be able to check twinview/enable the tv. and hit apply and it should turn on. but it wont be totally right untill you save the x config. and restart the X server.
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: well I have this "Install Ubuntu 11.04" icon right above the "Home Folder" icon. Maybe that's where "System" is supposed to be?
<carl_> ugh, so system restart then?
<edbian> carl_: configuring graphics requires a lot of those
<edbian> Sidewinder1: Titanoboa is using unity on 11.04 sounds like.
<dr_willis> carl_:   twinview will work without it.. but some apps may act oddly untill you do
<GeekMan> edbian: if im using ssh and do a system update that requires me to restart can i still shh log on after the reboot (its a stupid question)
<Titanoboa> edbian: yes I am
<frankl> !ops mrmist is trying to netsex me
<edbian> GeekMan: yes.  ssh is another service so it starts before anybody logs in
<GeekMan> oh good :)
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Try in terminal palimpset
<dr_willis> Unless the updates break things... :)
<Titanoboa> ok
<wendell> On an offtopic note: Updating is taking FOREVER.... I really hope it fixes the issues
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: did you mean palimpsest?
<carl_> ok, going to restart. That ususally solves issues. See you soon if it doesn't
<edbian> wendell: How many package do you have to update?  The first one usually takes a long time
<giuly> hi, i've got some troubles connecting my new printer via wireless. please can anybody  help me
<wendell> 193
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Check that! You'll probably need to use gksudo palimpset.
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: it opened disk utilities :)
<edbian> wendell: That's a lot
<terry> wendell: It WILL take a long time, depending on your connection speeds...
<edbian> GeekMan: Can you pastebin ls /etc/rc2.d/  ?
<giuly> it's a hp deskjet 3050 and ubuntu 10.10, hplip it's already installed
<wendell> Yeah, 128MB total....
<GeekMan> yeah
<GeekMan> hold on
<edbian> GeekMan: thanks
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: SMART Status says "Disk has a few bad sectors" with a green button next to it D:
<terry> wendell: Is your connection speed 1.5Mbps ?
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Yes, gksudo palimpsest    sorry...
<Titanoboa> kk
<wendell> terry: I think it's more, but I'm too far away from my modem and router
<wendell> terry: Too lazy to move the laptop... haha
<terry> wendell: Wireless ?
<wendell> yes
<terry> ok
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: just typing palimpsest opened disk utitilies (that's what we wanted right?) and gksudo palimpsest did nothing
<thauriswulfa> HELP: Just installed xubuntu but their is no windows option in grub what to do?
<carl_> Hi folks, back again. Restarted but nope, it's not picking up the telly
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, "Few bad sectors" is not that unusual. It should, therefore, work; unfortunately, I've kinda' run out of idead, at this point, sorry. :-(
<edbian> thauriswulfa: log into ubuntu, run sudo update-grub
<Titanoboa> Sidewinder1: what were we looking for in disk utilites though?
<Sidewinder1> ideas, even.
<GeekMan> i forget how i use it i install pastebinit then type pastebinit -b ls    #under rc2.d dir
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<edbian> Titanoboa: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l  for me?  paste.ubuntu.com
<Titanoboa> sure thing, hold on
<edbian> GeekMan: paste.ubuntu.com  is probably easier
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Stand by, let me look...
<giuly> any idea?
<GeekMan> :P
<semitones_> edbian, ok i'm in gparted, everything looks normal to me
<semitones_> what did you want to look for?
<edbian> semitones_: Ummm, what is your error again? :P
<Titanoboa> edbian: after doing the palimpsest no commands are working, do i have to type something to go back or something
<ionite> i got this error vesamenu.c32
<GeekMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650643/
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Under Disk Utility, you should be able to click on "Check/Repair File System"
<edbian> Titanoboa: IDK.  close the terminal and open a new one
<ionite> I got this error: vesamenu.c32: Not a com32R image                            what should i do?
<edbian> GeekMan: reading...
<edbian> GeekMan: I am very confused.  ssh is not listed here either!
<compdoc> Titanoboa, before checking your filesystem, in palimpsest click the SMART data button
<thauriswulfa> edbian: it was not found on upgradation, is  there  any problem ,because i deleted one 100 mb partition while partitioning?
<edbian> thauriswulfa: That might be a problem :(  Is this windows 7 ?
<dr_willis> thauriswulfa:  you may have deleted the windows 7 'boot' partition...
<thauriswulfa> dr_willis: is there any way to restore that?
<ionite> can anyone help me?
<Titanoboa> compdoc: on the Hard Disk or the 690MB file (which i suppose is the livecd)
<dr_willis> ive herd you can somehow fix that and make windows not use one.. but id say ask in #windows, or google.
<GeekMan> i went under etc/ and there is the following rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d 3 4 5 6 rcs.d rc.local
<terry> edbian: What are you trying to do?  "confused"...?
<crazy3k_> How much RAM can I have in a 32-bit Ubuntu system?
<edbian> GeekMan: yeah... all run levels
<edbian> crazy3k_: approx. 3.2Gb
<GeekMan> ah
<Polah> crazy3k_: Approximately 3.2GB
<compdoc> Titanoboa, select the hard drive, and open its smart data. any reallocated sectors? (in the raw data column)
<edbian> terry: GeekMan is missing services he has installed in /etc/rc2.d/
<Titanoboa> yeah compdoc
<Polah> edbian: hmm, is it Gb rather than GB, or did you mean GB?
<terry> o
<GeekMan> maybe i should look under local maybe it wants to start at a user level
<Titanoboa> compdoc: i can't seem to copy/paste it though
<semitones__> crazy3k_, i heard you could use more too with a special method
<compdoc> Titanoboa, how many reallocated?
<edbian> Polah: I meant GigaBytes   because nobody ever mean GigaBits
<GeekMan> i have no clue :P
<semitones__> edbian, what did you want me to look for in gparted?
<Titanoboa> compdoc: 1 sector
<thauriswulfa> dr_willis: thanks I 'll try
<Polah> edbian: If you're talking about networking people do (:
<edbian> GeekMan: Those are run levels.  rc2.d is the one normally used.  0 is for shutdown, 6 is for reboot, 1 is single user mode.  The others aren't really used in debian
<Titanoboa> compdoc: actually, 2 sectors
<edbian> Polah: :P
<carl_> just tried restarting the telly to see if that'd help, nvidia x server still won't pick it up. I thought HDMI was supposed to be easier than vga?
<compdoc> Titanoboa, thats good its not more. Any Pending Sectors Count? or Offline Uncorrectable?
<semitones_> edbian, error: out of disk. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331730
<Polah> edbian: You need to be specific, there's a bit difference between the two!
<crazy3k_> edbian, Polah, semitones__: Thanks.
<edbian> Polah: :)
<consolecowboy> hello, I have auto-login enabled, and every time I boot I need to unlock the keyring 2, 3, sometimes 4 times. Fairly recent issue. I tried changing the password in Passwords and Encryption Keys to blank, but it seems it's reverting to my normal password.
<compdoc> Titanoboa, reallocated sectors are a concern - its something you need to watch. if that number grows, you need to replace the drive
<ionite> I got this error: vesamenu.c32: Not a com32R image                            what should i do?
<GeekMan> edbian thats nice to know i read about that somewhere but i have since for gotten so what should we do write some scripts i had to do something similar to make my fans work on an ibookg4
<Titanoboa> compdoc: my bad, 1 reallocated and 1 "Current Pending Sector Count"
<semitones_> I'm going to make a new partition. How do I migrate /boot onto it?
<semitones_> and is it ok if it's a logical partition, or should it be primary
<edbian> GeekMan: Well when you install ssh it should but a script in /etc/rc2.d/  Reboot the machine and see if sshd starts again.  Then we'll look for it.
<Polah> semitones: mount the partition at /boot/ and install GRUB there
<GeekMan> ok :)
<Titanoboa> compdoc: the reason for getting linux in the first place is that windows wouldn't boot. I then realized it might be my hard drive, and so I took away the old master and put made the old slave master. Seems like both are broken?
<semitones_> Polah, do I have to change fstop?
<Titanoboa> which makes me believe that it's something else's fault D:
<Polah> semitones_: Don't know what that is, sorry.
<compdoc> Titanoboa, it can happen. I repair computers for a living and have seen many things like that
<semitones__> Polah, it's the thing that automatically boots partitions certain places
<Polah> semitones__: You mean fstab?
<Titanoboa> compdoc: so if I were to buy a new hard drive, installing linux might work?
<semitones__> yeah
<Shaba1> Hello does anyoneknow of any "wubi' specific forums
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  could be the controller, or cables also. ive seen nicked cables cause issues.
<compdoc> Titanoboa, 1 or 2 reallocated sectors is not going to prevent you installing an OS. something else seems to be going on
<Titanoboa> Yeah, because two hard drives breaking overnight seems illogical
<Titanoboa> cable would make more sense
<GeekMan> results
<consolecowboy> anyone else having issues with default keyring?
<GeekMan> *same results
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  power surge perhaps.. but thats a bit rare.
<Tech-1> could be a bad port
<semitones__> has anyone else heard of old BIOSes not being able to boot a kernel past the 8GB mark on a hard disk?
<compdoc> semitones__, that would have to be a very old bios
<semitones_> compdoc, how old? mine is the middle 90's at least
<onca> I'd like to configure my ubuntu like the LiveDVD where should I begin.
<dr_willis> semitones_:  old ones couldent handle past the 1024th cylinder..
<GeekMan> ebdian: i wonder why its like this
<onca> how do I get that nifty menu and panel on the left?
<terry> onca: You want the desktop to look the same?
<ionite> I got this error: vesamenu.c32: Not a com32R image                            what should i do?
<onca> yah.
<compdoc> semitones_, oh, you mean too old to boot a partition thats been created past the 8G area?
<dr_willis> ionite:  this is on a live-usb flash drive you made?
<GeekMan> i can ssh and all that stuff when i log on and what not
<semitones_> dr_willis, how much is a cylinder
<onca> but i have a older install.
<dr_willis> semitones_:  it totally depends on the drive and controllers can remap them. so theres no set  size
<onca> I guess I should start by getting compiz-fusion ??
<dr_willis> semitones_:  thats one of the reasons for the use of a /boot/ partition at the very very start of the hard drive
<compdoc> semitones_, are you dual booting?
<semitones_> compdoc, I don't know, either way my computer won't boot and it's a fresh install. I get error: out of disk, and the only plausible reason I've read of so far is that my partition is 150GB when some bioses can only handle ones that are less than 8GB
<Titanoboa> compdoc/dr_willis: so I should try to replace some cables? which ones would I go for? the one with 40 pins?
<dr_willis> onca: what verson are you using?
<semitones_> dr_willis, see above also :)
<terry> onca: I suppose you could rm -rf ~/.gnome  and then boot the LiveCD and mount the HD and cp -a ~/.gnome /media/onca/  Something like that.  Oh,,, that is if you are using gnome.
<semitones_> compdoc, singleboot, lubuntu
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  ide cables? i had a box of them. :)   i dont even have any more. moved to all sata
<onca> the live cd is http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml
<compdoc> semitones_, what cpu does it have?
<onca> oops
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: i have no idea what any of the cables' names are
<semitones_> compdoc, Pentium 3, 733 MHz
<terry> onca: gentoo?
<onca> the live cd is oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<Tech-1> wow
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  sata are little red normally.. ide are real wide.
<compdoc> semitones_, that is old
<onca> terry, yah sorry.
<semitones_> yep, but lubuntu runs fine, once I have it installed
<dr_willis> onca:   you dont want to be using the 'alpha' testing release yet.
<onca> but the liveCD is the current one. I also like Ubuntu.
<Tech-1> semitones  ya, go for the 40 pin on the hard drive
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: yeah mine are real wide (my comp is from 1999) and have 40 pins (how many contacts are there with 20x2 pins? :P)
<onca> dr_willis, none the less.
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  i seem to recall an 80pin ide also..
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: so yeah i guess im talking about ide
<onca> my question remains the same.
<onca> where do I begin
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: so ide is ancient stuff?
<onca> to setup gnome like that?
<dr_willis> onca:  all the more reason... its not supported here.. See #ubuntu+1  and lets just say that my 11.10 install has had X broken for the last 4 days. :)
<terry> onca: You can customize your desktop to look like anything you wish. Just work with it a little until you get what you want.
<xangua> onca: by installing ubuntu 11.04 ¿
<semitones_> oh weird
<semitones_> it looks like gparted froze out on the lubuntu computer
<onca> xangua, there must be another way
<semitones_> trying to move the 150GB partition
<onca> yikes
<onca> don't
<dr_willis> Titanoboa:  its old. :)  still around. but slowly going bye bye
<Tech-1> i put debian on 1 of those 1nce, worked pretty good.
<dr_willis> onca:  if you have the proper 3d drivers instdalled you should be geting the unity desktop.
<terry> semitones_: If you have a lot of data on that 150G partiton, it will take a while.
<semitones_> terry, no data, fresh install. I just saw semitones__ quit :P
<GeekMan> hey should i use somthing like firestarter also guys if im using a vpn samba server (question open to all)
<terry> semitones_: Well, I don't understand why someone would be trying to move a 150GB partitions if it is empty.
<terry> GeekMan: Depends on what you want to do with your firewall.
<GeekMan> lol i wouldnt know lol im a noob to networking i finally started to get it now
<ionite> hi can anyone help me?
<terry> GeekMan: A firewall (as far as security is concerned) is used to protect yourself from an untrusted network.
<GeekMan> i have clam run on a cron
<rbnswartz> semitones_ sorry I had to jump out. any progress
<Polah> ionite: Maybe.
<rbnswartz> ionite just shout out a question sombody should help you
<GeekMan> well i know that but i thought you were asking what specific needs i need it for
<GeekMan> which i could only say to keep out snoops
<GeekMan> xD
<ionite> I got a problem: vesamenu.c32 Not a com32R image
<SoGooD> who among you have used XPUD?
<ionite> I got a problem: vesamenu.c32 Not a com32R image
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. I just wanna say I LOVE OPEN SOURCE.. :D
<GeekMan> terry but its a vpn so shouldnt i have a little more protection that way anyways i was just trying to see if it was something important at the moment. i only have a user base of 3 so
<terry> GeekMan: If you are using it on a gateway computer, yes it will "keep out snoops".  But if you are on a LAN behind a router and a DSL modem or Cable Modem, not so important.  The router / DSL modem is probably protection enough.
<Darkfd> Anyone here use gnome 3 and have tried the merlin file manager?
<GeekMan> terry THANKS :)
<rbnswartz> ionite Is Are you trying to boot a CD or USB device?
<ionite> USB device
<ionite> i tried boot: live and boot: help, both doesn't work. my screen just freezed at DOS mode
<xangua> Darkfd: gnome 3 is currently not supported
<rbnswartz> ionite have you tried rebuilding the USB device
<ionite> what do u mean rebuilding?
<GeekMan> i kinda dont like gnome 3 or unity its sad i think but maybe it will get better soon anywho thats about as much rambling ill do for the day
<ssquirrel> can anyone tell me how to implement this command : sudo iptables -A udp_flood -m limit --limit 1/s --limit-burst 2 -j DROP ???
<ssquirrel> it's not working for me
<ssquirrel> maybe OUTPUT
<ssquirrel> ??
<rbnswartz> ionite make a new ubuntu USB device
<ionite> i did
<Kre10s_> hey. I want to list installed packages on command line... any way to do this with apt-cache?
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<szal> Kre10s_: no, but 'dpkg -l'
<dr_willis> that command above puts them in a file 'my-packages'  Kre10s_
<Tech-1> neet
<Tech-1> i should try that some time
<dr_willis> if cloning frome system to a nother.. be carefull you dont install the wrong drivers for  the new system
<Tech-1> does it require it to be the same h/d ?
<Kre10s_> i don't have aptitude :/
<dr_willis> install it then...
<GeekMan> :D
<mouse> what's the command again for the kernel version?
<Kre10s_> I am trying to strip out packages from a system in a chroot environment... and need some way of knowing whats installed.
<Kre10s_> uname -a
<ajah> how to i see the workgroup witch i create from samba server configuration gui
<rbnswartz> ionite What did you use to build it.
<BluesKaj> Kre10s_, sudo apt-get install aptitiude
<semitones_> terry, my computer won't boot from an 150GB partition, so i'm making a /boot partition infront of it. I didn't want to reinstall, but I think I will because gparted froze
<ionite> Unetbootin
<semitones_> rbnswartz, no progress yet. Reinstalling with a /boot partition
<ionite> rbnswartz: unetbootin
<dr_willis> ajah:  it should be in /etc/samba/smb.conf  or try the smbtree or findsmb command.
<Polah> mouse: uname -r
<natrixnatrix89> does anyone know where to download an older version of skype? the current one hangs all the time..
<rbnswartz> Use the ubuntu live usb creator. It comes on the CD and the installed OS
<mouse> ty Kre10s i was seeing if the kernel was still 2.3.68-10 or the new 3
<natrixnatrix89> or is it not the version problem?
<rbnswartz> ionite Use the ubuntu live usb creator. It comes on the CD and the installed OS
<dr_willis> ionite:  you may want to try some tools from the Pendrivelinux site to make the  live-usb.
<dr_willis> ionite:  what version of ubuntu are you using to make the usb? what bersion is on the usb?
<amanforindia> is it possible to play dual subtitles on vlc?
<ionite> 11.04 natty
<dr_willis> ionite:  so you are using a 11.04 install to make a 11.04 live-usb ?
<ionite> no
<ajah> dr_willis MSHOME section what refers to
<dr_willis> ajah:  thats your workgroup i think
<ionite> i'm using XP pro to install on a SD 8gb card and boot from the SD card
<mouse> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Kernel-3-0-Released-Adds-Support-for-Microsoft-Kinect-212844.shtml   <is it stable?
<Kre10s_> so theres no way to list installed packages with just apt-* ?
<dr_willis>  grep  WORKGROUP /etc/samba/smb.conf
<exutux> Kre10s_: man dpkg
<dr_willis> ionite:  ive never had booting from 'sd' work for me.
<ionite> it's a USB drive concept. it should work, shouldn't it? be it a thumb drive or SD card
<semitones_> does /boot have to be on its own primary partition?
<dr_willis> ionite:  you may want to try some of the tools at pendrivelinux. its possible you may be able to edit the syslinux config on the live-install to boot  'live' or 'install' and skip the fancy menu.
<semitones_> or can it be on a logical one and do fine?
<exutux> Kre10s_: --get-selections  and --set-selections for reinstall, look in man
<semitones_> remember, really old bios
<dr_willis> ionite:  ive had several pc's that never ever booted from sd card.  the built in controller was not bootable.
<ionite> my Bios allow boot from SD.  I'm trying out the Pen Drive linux u suggested. hope it works
<ajah> dr_willis sorry for question but how can i access shares on my workgroup of ubuntu machine from windows xp machine ?
<dr_willis> a few releases back. oI had to edit the syslinux configs to make live-usbs work with the usb-creator tools.
<dr_willis> ajah:  you should be able to browse to the machine, same as you would any other share on the network. You prob. should make the 'workgroup' the same
<dr_willis> or enter the server and share name  directly...  \\192.168.1.111\sharename
<ionite> dr_willis:  What should I do if Linux Live USB creator doesnt works?
<ajah> i`ll try
<BluesKaj> how's the state of nvidia drivers on X with the new 3.0 kernel release ?
<BluesKaj> oops , I should ask elsewhere
<ajah> dr_willis thanks your second suggestion directly with ip of the host work for me
<ubuntuguest> I know you guys are going to tell me to upgrade
<ubuntuguest> but my 9.10 ubuntu fails to boot all of a sudden do to the hard drive being disconnected (bad connection inside computer) while the computer was on
<xangua> ubuntuguest: then do it
<ubuntuguest> the computer froze
<ubuntuguest> yeah I was just wondering if there was a way to fix the existing ubuntu
<share> dr_willis: nice hilight :P
<ubuntuguest> I don't want to upgrade because a) all the drivers are working for the hardware I have, B) backing up / restoring everything is a pain, and C) amarok 1.4 doesnt work (I dont think) for Ubuntu 10.x
<ubuntuguest> the computer works fine on the live cd, I ran fsck on /dev/sda1 and it says its ok,
<share> ubuntuguest: so dont upgrade
<ubuntuguest> what happens is when the computer boots, the screen flickers right as it is trying to boot, and then it just freezes
<gigenieks> Hi all!
<dr_willis> bbl. off to store.
<share> k
<ubuntuguest> is there any way besides reinstalling the o/s that I can revive the os partition ?
<gigenieks> I need help too
<burpi> hello
<gigenieks> Can someone, posted my problems in ubuntuforums.org
<gigenieks> so far no help :(
<gigenieks> ?
<gigenieks> Why doesn't anybody answer?
<th0r> gigenieks: so far you have said absolutely nothing about the problem
<ronqbc> how can i show hebrew in keepassx like in windows?
<gigenieks> ahh
<gigenieks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11077918#post11077918
<bartipl> ?
<gigenieks> I am going to install Kubuntu
<gigenieks> in dual-boot with Win7
<gigenieks> but dont have any repair medium
<gigenieks> so I made USB repair
<wols_> gint900: we do not support windows. you have a windows problem
<wols_> gigenieks: ^^
<Guest57977> it is dangerous to have ubuntu and win 7?
<wols_> Guest57977: no
<Reikoku> No
<xangua> Guest57977: no
<Guest57977> so why rescue flash?
<th0r> does anyone remember the old burma shave signs. Reading some of these posts is just like speeding down the highway
<Reikoku> Other than the inherent dangers of Windows 7 in general, no :P
<wols_> Guest57977: backups are always important to have
<gigenieks> ofcourse but it is my fathers pc
<love4linux> hello everyone... I am trying to install nrlOLSR (a routing protocol for mobile ad hoc networks) and during 'make' I get this:
<naomi__> backups why?
<gigenieks> and I need to have both
<love4linux> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpcap
<love4linux> ../common/nrlolsr.o: In function `memset':
<love4linux> /usr/include/bits/string3.h:82: warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters
<naomi__> my ubuntu works nice
<love4linux> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<love4linux> make: *** [nrlolsrd] Error 1
<gigenieks> Win 7 & kubuntu
<love4linux> can anyone help me with this?
<Reikoku> Use pastebin
<FloodBot1> love4linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<share> naomi__: but OS doesnt prevent your harddrive from failing
<semitones_> can I get a sanity check for my new partition table?
<semitones_> 600 mb primary, /boot
<naomi__> how longn hdd operate without errors?
<gigenieks> I'm kinda desperate... :(
<wols_> !ot | gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<love4linux> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wols_> semitones_: about 4 times to big for boot
<trijntje> gigenieks: whats the problem?
<semitones_> 10GB logical, /, 140GB logical, /home, 1GB logical, swap. Does that look sane?
<wols_> semitones_: how much RAM?
<semitones_> wols_, ok I can make it like 150 mb
<semitones_> wols_, 512mb
<semitones_> I was going by the 2x ram rule
<edbian> semitones_: Every logical partition must be inside an extended partition.  They can all be in the same one.
<wols_> semitones_: I suggest xfce instead of unity
<gigenieks> trijntje, see link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11077918#post11077918
<wols_> gigenieks: ##windows
<edbian> wols_: I think unity will work for him
<gigenieks> ubottu: ok, so where I can go with my "windows problem" ?
<ubottu> gigenieks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols_> edbian: in 512MB? sure he can run it, but he doesn't want to
<wols_> gigenieks: /join ##windows
<gigenieks> is it Windows comunity or are there Linux guys helping with windows problems?
<Polah> gigenieks, #windows
<semitones_> wols_, i'm using lubuntu
<edbian> wols_: semitones_ I just think it's too close a call to make the decision for you
<wols_> semitones_: fine then :)
<edbian> semitones_: alright
<semitones_> edbian, i just wanted to make sure that its ok to have / /home and swap all inside an extended partition
<edbian> semitones_: That is totally fine
<semitones_> but I thought /boot probably ought to be primary
<gigenieks> OK I will try...
<w3rd_> hey guys is there any options to install linux right to the hard drive in a booted OS?
<edbian> semitones_: I don't think it has too but I guess it's a bit safer
<edbian> w3rd_: You mean like wubi?
<w3rd_> whats wubi/
<w3rd_> ?
<xangua> w3rd_: virtual box¿
<w3rd_> actually yes
<wols_> w3rd_: if the booted OS is a linux, then yes, you can use debootstrap
<w3rd_> like wubi
<quentin>    
<quentin>  
<quentin>  
<FloodBot1> quentin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w3rd_> let me take a look at that
<tobiassjosten> I have only one partition for / and now I want to use ACL for a directory in my home directory. Are there any downsides to enabling ACL in /etc/fstab for the entire disk for this?
<Mandrake> what is the packge to download youtube videos?
<edbian> w3rd_: wubi
<edbian> w3rd_: wubi lets you install while inside windows.
<love4linux> Reikoku: i typed what I wanted in pastebin.. what do I do now ?
<xangua> !info youtube-dl | Mandrake
<ubottu> Mandrake: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<edbian> w3rd_: It is not the best though...
<Syniq> /43/4
<anli_> ok, seems that I have harmed my system by installing gtk+ 3.0 from source
<Syniq> er... grr
<w3rd_> right
<anli_> Is there a way to recover packages?
<w3rd_> but i need to do that while in linux
<Mandrake> always
<xangua> anli_: uninstall gtk3
<anli_> Maybe just reinstall all packages
<edbian> w3rd_: Wubi runs in windows
<anli_> xangua: You mean to run "make uninstall"?
<Mandrake> this dont work all the time
<Polah> w3rd_: Someone mentioned above, use debootstrap
<love4linux> how do I use pastebin?
<w3rd_> alright
<w3rd_> will give debootstrap some research
<xangua> anli_: if it's from source yes
<Reikoku> love4linux: You link the pastebin :P
<w3rd_> is debootstrap specific to ubuntu??
<love4linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650672/
<xangua> or follow the uninstal instructions anli_
<edbian> w3rd_: nope
<w3rd_> k
<edbian> w3rd_: has Debian right in the name!
<anli_> Or maybe if I just could redownload every package I have installed previously and install them again?
<anli_> Then gtk+ would be overwritten
<Mandrake> remember to clean the cache
<love4linux> Reikoku: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650672/
<w3rd_> thx
<edbian> love4linux: I think there is a problem with the source code
<edbian> w3rd_: I suggest a real install as opposed to wubi.
<love4linux> edbian: hmm... any further suggestions, like how to find or provide more info?
<Reikoku> love4linux: You're missing perl's pcap extension I believe
 * wols_ agrees with edbian wholeheartedly
<edbian> love4linux: Contact the developers.  Search for that error.  But you're doing things correctly on your end.
<love4linux> edbian: okay I will try to install it now and see how it goes
<edbian> love4linux: Maybe Reikoku is on to something...
<Reikoku> edbian: That says that it can't find lpcap, that's the Net::pcap library for perl
<edbian> Reikoku: :)
<Reikoku> How you'd get lpcap on ubuntu, unfortunately, I don't know
<wols_> love4linux: are libpcap and the -dev package both installed?
<edbian> wols_: You agree with wubi, not love4linux problem right?
<Reikoku> It's probably not in apt :P
<wols_> Reikoku: -lpcap looks for libpcap.so, not a perl library. perl doesn't care about linkers...
<idlemind324> hey. with a netboot install from internet do i get to pick what flavor of ubuntu i install? aka ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server?
<wols_> ,info libpcap
<wols_> !info libpcap
<ubottu> Package libpcap does not exist in natty
<th0r> Reikoku: it is probably the -dev that he is lacking
<Reikoku> th0r: Quite probably
<wols_> it's libpcap0.8
<tsimpson> !find libpcap.so
<Reikoku> I only know of pcap as a perl module
<ubottu> File libpcap.so found in libpcap0.8, libpcap0.8-dbg, libpcap0.8-dev
<wols_> love4linux: dpkg -l |grep libpcacp
<wols_> edbian: I agree with you that wubi is satanspawn and should never be used
<love4linux> in synaptic I find libpoe-componet-pcap-perl and libnet-pcap-perl... are these the correct?
<edbian> wols_: oh it's not that bad!
<edbian> XD
<edbian> haha
<C1iFF> Hi every1. Whenever I update the grub on my ubuntu i get a message that it couldn't find the splash image, but then it finishes the process as normal and even says done... However, this doesn't update the grub when I restart...HELP!
<idlemind324> there is a libnet-pcap-perl ... that's the perl pcap you're thinking of
<Anom01y> its me ubuntuguest
<Anom01y> me comuter is fixed and I am still running 9.10
<Reikoku> idlemind324: Net::pcap is the one I've used
<Anom01y> no need to upgrade
<Anom01y> yay
<th0r> love4linux: it is probably libpcap-dev that you need to install
<love4linux> wols_ : comes up with nothing
<edbian> C1iFF: What changes are you making when you update that aren't happening at the grub menu?
<wols_> love4linux: then you haven't installed it and hence the error message. install both the lib and the -dev package
<Polah> Anom01y, 9.10 isn't supported. I'd advise upgrading to continue to receive security updates and such.
<love4linux> wols_: okays
<Reikoku> idlemind324: As a perl dev, I just instantly recognised pcap as something I've used :P
<Anom01y> Polah, yeah Im not too worried
<idlemind324> reikoku lol nice btw do you play eve?
<Anom01y> Id rather have a stable system than a system that is 1% more secure
<love4linux> wols_ : are you sure that is how it is written?
<Reikoku> idlemind324: No, but I get asked that a lot :P
<Anom01y> can't afford new hardware to keep up with the drivers
<idlemind324> ya old school corp named exactly as your name
<Reikoku> I played eve around 2003-2004
<love4linux> cause synaptic shows libpcap-dev as installed
<idlemind324> ps getting ubuntu installed and booting from a usb disk is becoming a pain in the arse
<C1iFF> edbian, Well, since a long time ago it didn't even finish the update-grub command saying 'error Splash image not found' then I fixed some quotation marks that had a different font in /boot/default/grub and then this started happening
<Reikoku> Reikoku = restless in Japanese
<Anom01y> idlemind324, yes it is big time
<wols_> dpkg -l will show ALL installed packages. I am sure
<edbian> C1iFF: So what are you editing that is not producing changes?
<david_b> i'm currently trying to read via 'screen' data from a digital scale. it uses a 'usb to rs232'-adapter and i already installed the driver for that. last time i succeeded a friend of mine helped me. with 'sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0403 product=0x6001' and 'screen /dev/ttyUSB0 2400' we were able to see data coming from it. but since i reinstalled my netbook to 11.04 it's not working...
<idlemind324> anyone got some tips?
<david_b> ...anymore --> error 'Cannot exec /dev/ttyUSB0: no such file or directory'. anyone know how i can get it running again?
<Anom01y> I figured out how to boot from a USB by installing EEEbntu on my wifes computer
<Reikoku> idlemind324: dont boot from a USB, the io will kill it in days
<anli_> Whats the cli command to list all installed packages?
<edbian> C1iFF: I think you mean /etc/default/grub
<love4linux> wols_: sorry my mistake.. it was installed
<C1iFF> edbian, IDK that's what I'm wondering cause the menu.lst file is being made and all, but the GRUB list on startup doesnt change
<Reikoku> There is precisely 1 legitimate reason to boot from USB :P and that's bitcoin mining
<wols_> love4linux: libpcap0.8 too?
<idlemind324> reikoku, i want to create a router replacement style device. eventually i would like to be able to load ubuntu server 10.04 lts onto a compact flash similar to how esxi is installed nowadays
<Reikoku> Ahh
<Reikoku> I use OpenBSD on my router
<wols_> idlemind324: any special reason why you want ubuntu for that?
<idlemind324> keep the platform the same
<idlemind324> i'm ocd like that
<Reikoku> Admittedly it does very little work because my switch (Cisco IOS) does most of the work
<idlemind324> aye
<edbian> C1iFF: Change the timeout to like 100 and it should be obvious that there is a change or not.  sudo update-grub of course when you're done.  What should the menu look like?  What does it look like?
<idlemind324> well my dd-wrt is failing me
<Reikoku> I hate building xulrunner from source :(
<idlemind324> i have at&t uverse and wonderful company at&t sold me cheap static ip's problem is
<idlemind324> at&t's modem only assigns 1 ip per mac address
<love4linux> wols_: now libpcap0.8 is installed
<idlemind324> easy way around it is create a linux router and use virtual nic's
<Reikoku> love4linux: Try building again (assuming you built -dev too)
<idlemind324> i could use openwrt but i need a router that is supported and i fail =/
<love4linux> Reikoku: trying now
<C1iFF> edbian, yeah that's the file I edited... I just want the menu to show the newest kernels I installed since months ago.. or even the 11.04 when i upgrade... I havent upgraded in fear that I might not be able to access the new kernel
<jnsl_> hi
<idlemind324> ps does anyone know why empathy window grows when you fill up the line install of scrolling. it's kind of annoying
<Reikoku> idlemind324: You planning to host stuff out of your home? :P
<edbian> idlemind324: The ISP gives an cheap static IP to the modem.  The modem gives the IP to the router.  The router does NAT.  Any normal router does NAT.  What is the issue here?  Why is dd-wrt necessary?
<jnsl_> how can i temporary disable compiz on 11.04 ? i cant get compiz switch to work
<idlemind324> edbian, yes i have 5 usable external ip's
<ronqbc> how can i show hebrew in keepassx like in windows?
<idlemind324> edbian at&t doesn't allow you to tell your inside interface hey here is my subnet listen on all them
<edbian> C1iFF: What version are you running?  What kernels does it show?  What kernels do you want it to show?
<MSL> hello everyone
<MSL> I have a problem with wget
<edbian> idlemind324: Oh that sucks
<idlemind324> you have to use their modem and their modem only passes 1 ip down to 1 mac address at a time
<idlemind324> ya it does but cheap is cheap right
<Mandrake> what is the time travel ubuntu package?
<MSL> i want to download to Specific folder
<edbian> idlemind324: port forward?
<love4linux> Reikoku: with sudo make -f Makefile.linux shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/650680/ . It means it is installed correctly is suppose
<MSL> ?
<MSL> help
<idlemind324> edbian, their modem basically controls the ip's so you configure a "dmz" pass through and you can send some or all traffic to 1 of your internal pc's for 1 address
<Mandrake> what is the package to invade other people mind?
<dr_willis> MSL:  i belive the wget command has options to do that. check man wget  yet?
<Reikoku> love4linux: You probably have to do sudo make install as well
<idlemind324> edbian it's pretty silly but leave it up to a large isp to do some foolishness
<edbian> idlemind324: That sucks
<Reikoku> MSL
<Reikoku> cd to the folder you want to download to
<Reikoku> Then use wget :S
<MSL> i know about -O but it download to file i want to choose folder
<idlemind324> well i could just not be cheap
<love4linux> Reikoku: yeah but for this stage it is okay, right?
<C1iFF> edbian, im running 10.10 and im currently using kernel 35-25 when it says i have -30 installed on the update-grub output. Last line I edited was GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<idlemind324> but what's the fun in that
<Reikoku> MSL, wget downloads to the folder you use it from
<idlemind324> ne ways ne one use empathy to chat here besides me?
<Reikoku> cd /folder/you/want/to/download/to && wget *
<Reikoku> I have lynx as my only working browser
<Reikoku> -cry-
<MSL> Trying
<Guest63011> hello,ive made a mistake by moving a partition to where a windows partition was(now deleted) and im getting the error file missing,grub rescue, can any one help out please?
<edbian> C1iFF: what output?  The output of sudo update-grub or the actual menu you get at boot time?
<Anom01y> what security updates have been done since version 9.10 ?
<Anom01y> I haven't had any problems for the last year except hardware connections
<idlemind324> check this out. http://live.learnfree.eu/download
<love4linux> thanks guys now it is installed correctly
<idlemind324> LIveUSB may solve my problems =)
<C1iFF> edbian, the output of sudo update-grub says i have 35-30 and many others after -25 installed then "updating menu.lst file" then it says done...
<edbian> C1iFF: And if you reboot the menu shows them?
<Reikoku> Guest63011: Do you have a recovery CD? You need to chroot your OS and reinstall grub on the correct partition
<Reikoku> grub is still looking for its configuration on the device it used to be on
<chrisyboy> Reikoku, i have a persistant usb if thats better also i have a cd
<C1iFF> edbian, but before that sudo update-grub says "searching for splash image found... none found... skipping"    When I reboot, the GRUB menu doesn't show any kernels past 35-25
<Reikoku> chrisyboy: Do you know how to chroot?
<edbian> C1iFF: strange.  The splash image is totally unrelated.  You don't need one and it's fine that it didn't find one.
<chrisyboy> Reikoku, no!
<Reikoku> chrisyboy: OK, reboot into your rescue medium in command line
<Reikoku> I'm going to assume you know which /dev entry you are using :P
<chrisyboy> Reikoku, slight miss undestanding i have no rescue cd
<Kre10s_> hey. I'm trying to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 when I try to use qemu grub comes up but after that i get a black screen... any ideas?
<C1iFF> edbian, its the only thing i could relate to the computer not using the menu.lst file in the GRUB menu... since I checked the menu file and it shows every kernel i mentioned
<Reikoku> Any CD running the same kernel architecture as your PC will be fine
<hunt> msg NickServ identify Komi@ICQ
<Reikoku> i.e. Don't use a 32 bit kernel CD and a 64 bit kernel PC
<Reikoku> That wont work
<chrisyboy> Reikoku, so i can boot use the install cd?
<Kre10s_> pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "pxe-rtl8139.bin"
<Reikoku> Should be able to
<idlemind324> here goes
<idlemind324> LiveUSB save me =)
<chrisyboy> Reikoku,  what do i do?
<Reikoku> chrisyboy: PM me, this room moves too fast :P
<s7r> is any package for ubuntu which will act as a L2TP vpn server with IPsec?
<blackhawk> the owner/root is like the admin in windows right? how can i set myself as the owner?
<dr_willis> blackhawk:  wyat are you trying to do exactly?
<Polah> blackhawk: You'll be the owner of all the files you create. Using the root account generally isn't recommended
<blackhawk> permission to mount volumes and to have the full permissions on my system
<Polah> blackhawk: Use sudo
<dr_willis> blackhawk:  use sudo as needed, make proper fstab entries for volumes.. is how to 'do' it.
<dr_willis> depends on the filesystem on the volume also. :)
<tdrusk> hi guys. working with ssh. Any way to force it to prompt me with Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? every time?
<blackhawk> ah ok thanks,what about a ntfs volume,it is mounted but i'm wondering if it would allow me to do anything..edit,remove and all these things?
<dr_willis> You can set where users have full access to ntfs/vfat
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<idlemind324> tdrusk, that is a client side thing
<s7r> !openswan
<blackhawk> how
<dr_willis> blackhawk:  install/rin that ntfs-config tool i just mentioned is one way.
<dr_willis> for automounting volumes.. for perment disks. you can make a fstab entry
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<idlemind324> tdrusk i think the file is /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts ... if you selected yes already you would need to delete the entry from that file
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. one quick question.. How come I can login to root form the login screen but I can sudo bash and authenticate as root? I'm on natty
<BoxxyBabee> sup
<blackhawk> ok thanks willis
<BoxxyBabee> Hai, my name is boxxy
<tdrusk> idlemind324: i understand this. is there anyway for me to ssh $IP -(some argument) to get that?
<idlemind324> wh1zz0 do you mean you can't login as root?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. one quick question.. How come I CAN'T** login to root form the login screen but I can sudo bash and authenticate as root? I'm on natty
<dr_willis> wh1zz0:  i think you missed a can/cant/ :) somewhere
<wh1zz0> Yeah thanks
<wh1zz0> Lol
<wh1zz0> Yeah..
<dr_willis> wh1zz0:  you dont want to be directly logging into X as root.. big security risk.
<dr_willis> and GDM specifically denys root.
<BoxxyBabee> what is linux?
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<dr_willis> !linux | BoxxyBabee
<ubottu> BoxxyBabee: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Polah> wh1zz0: There is no root password. Sudo does not make you root, it just grants elevated privileges temporarily.
<idlemind324> wh1zz0 root login to gui is disabled by default
<AlanKey> yes loging as rute is not recomeded
<BoxxyBabee> ok. im new to linux
<BoxxyBabee> thats why i asked
<wh1zz0> But even when I press ctrl+alt+ f1 and go into ttyl mode I still cant get into root
<lighta> hi guys, i'm trying to use screen and screen -x to do collaborate work witha friend but windows is quite short. Is there a way that screen can go up as tty ? Hope I'm understandable
<Polah> wh1zz0: Correct. There is no root password for  you to log on with.
<BoxxyBabee> but i still prefer the convenience of my mac
<AlanKey> Boxxy, look around but i think you will find that ubuntu offers the most useful OS
<dr_willis> wh1zz0:  you dont directly login as root.. login as user. use sudo as needed
 * dr_willis perfers the cheapness of Ubuntu
<wh1zz0> Okie..
<wh1zz0> I see
<blackhawk> now for the biggest problem which i still can't find a solution for it,my internet connection is unstable,i'm connected but it cuts of every now and then then comes back on it's own,the driver is installed and i'm working perfectly when i'm on windows so i know it's not the isp,can't live without the internet so i really need a solution or i would just uninstall the os :(
<wh1zz0> I always wondered
<dr_willis> and use sudo -i, not sudo bash
<BoxxyBabee> i dont mind ubuntu, but its time consuming for people who are new to it.
<wh1zz0> So it's something like UAC in windows right?
<dr_willis> BoxxyBabee:  learning a mac would be time consuming to people who are new to it also... same for every OS out there.
<BoxxyBabee> not that bad
<Polah> wh1zz0: Except more effective at privilege control.
<wh1zz0> :D
<AlanKey> @b
<BoxxyBabee> i guess i learnt quick
<wh1zz0> Polah: Right.. thanks guys
<AlanKey> @blackhawk have to checkd the problem is not physical?
<blackhawk> like the wire?
<AlanKey> and the ISP
<BoxxyBabee> hey, alan key, thats *NOT* a fake name
<C1iFF> can anybody guess why update-grub would finish well but not update my GRUB list on startup??
<blackhawk> it works perfectly on windows so it would have the same problem in it i guess
<AlanKey> what type of internet do you have?
<MSL> working,and more one question,how can i use "random"  in gcc.. i want to put random number between two numbers
<blackhawk> home dsl
<blackhawk> speedtouch router
<BoxxyBabee> I still use dial up because I ROCK
<blackhawk> built in lan
<AlanKey> yes that is a possibilty, is the pc connected the same way as the linux box??
<blackhawk> gigabyte motherboard
<Guest51237> whats a linux box?
<ZykoticK9> C1iFF, do you have more then one gnu/linux installed?  like dual-boot sorta thing?
<AlanKey> ok so with an ethernet cable?
<BoxxyBabee> Alan, what do I do if I still use dial up
<dr_willis> Guest51237:  a computer running linux....
<jefelex> windows sucks
<blackhawk> yea ethernet
<BoxxyBabee> OS X FTW
<Guest51237> oh thanks
<jefelex> dialup does rock though!
<Guest51237> i use windows 2000
<BoxxyBabee> IKR. Dial up FTW
<Guest51237> i dont even know whyy i am here
<J3D3> is it possible to use two seperate wifi cards to access a single network simultaniously with then having a conflict?
<AlanKey> have you tried reistalling the driver?
<J3D3> without*
<szal> Guest51237: your fault if you use a dead OS
<blackhawk> how? alankey?
<JeremyFock> hello
<blackhawk> alankey: how
<BoxxyBabee> hey jezza?
<JeremyFock> heyy
<BoxxyBabee> Windows 2000, the FASTEST OS…………………………… IN THE WORLD
<AlanKey> im not sure off the top of my head but im sure there is an anserwer on the internet, google is your friend
<JeremyFock> i dont know a google?
<dr_willis> BoxxyBabee:  do you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<BoxxyBabee> I personally prefer BING, because it's not google
<Polah> J3D3: I can't help you do it, but what you're looking for is called channel bonding. You might get some better answers if you ask people about that or search around using it as a term
<JeremyFock> i use ask.com
<jefelex> box - get off here - this is an ubuntu forum
<Guest51237> meow
<J3D3> ty
<jefelex> windows is complete shit
<BoxxyBabee> @dr_willis uhm, I just wanna learn more
<AlanKey> yes
<AlanKey> please keep to the topic
<AlanKey> what qustions do you have?
<blackhawk> yea i did alot of googling,actually i don't mind searching and taking time to learn but i still can't find the answer of a day of searching,do i have to get a wifi card?
<terry> JeremyFock: Try google
<BoxxyBabee> hey, I thought Linux was about freedom of speech, so why you guys telling me to get outta here?
<JeremyFock> @terry can't i use yahoo
<AlanKey> i would try and establish the problem before buying anything
<AlanKey> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<BoxxyBabee> 11.0.x
<JeremyFock> @alankey 9?
<blackhawk> ok i will try again,that's what i was thinking too,i don't want to buy then find it's another thing not the card
<dr_willis> BoxxyBabee:  this is a support room..  if you want to sit and watch fine.. we dont care about  Non support related comments.
<BoxxyBabee> It's about freedom of speech
<terry> JeremyFock: Sorry.  Never mind.
<AlanKey> yes thas the GNU
<LjL> BoxxyBabee: no it's not. this is about support. please keep it about support.
<dr_willis> BoxxyBabee:  if you want to chit chat. see #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<AlanKey> yes boxxy#
<AlanKey> please dont clutter the chat
<BoxxyBabee> Wow, that's it, gang up on me
<JeremyFock> yeah boxxy
<dr_willis> BoxxyBabee:  aparently you cant understand the point of a 'support channel'
<BoxxyBabee> Clearly I do.
<terry> BoxxyBabee: They are trying to help you.
<compdoc> BoxxyBabee, Windows 2000 was a nice OS at one time - now its too old to even protect itself from bad internet sites.
<LjL> ok, end of discussion, back to support
<wdp> LjL, right. so youre helping me now.
<blackhawk> can i change when i click on the mail icon on the top menu and click on mail to make it open thunderbird instead of the default one?
<wdp> LjL, :p
<LjL> wdp: maybe. what is the issue?
<AlanKey> not too sure... the defualt one is still ok
<BoxxyBabee> why don't you experiment? that's generally how you learn
<BoxxyBabee> Has anyone managed to get linux to dual boot on a mac
<blackhawk> i changed to thunderbird as the default mail app but it still opens the old one,i was just quite used to it when i was using OSX
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<BoxxyBabee> I have tried this, but it seemed to break when I upgraded to lion
<share> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451764
<share> why I can see this?
<AlanKey> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<BoxxyBabee> me? the newest version
<wdp> LjL, ati. What else? *scnr* Well. My mom always had issues with another operating system so i wanted to install her an ubuntu. my first try was kubuntu, now i'm at ubuntu. Everything is fine at that ubuntu except for one thing. The graphiccard flickers at some specific actions. When logging in and the ubuntu screen appears this happens a few times. as soon as the desktop is loaded it ended. When the screensaver starts its happening once (just one small f
<wdp> licker) when i start a sound in rythmbox or how thats called and its starting the visualisation it happens once again. This flickering, annoys me. I was trying various things. my own xorg.conf (im sure DisplayPriority would solve this behavior but it seems thats not working with kms) no xorg.conf, trying to switch from ati kms to ati fglrx (the graphiccard is too old for that)
<wdp> LjL, x1200 series (r300).
<wdp> LjL, i also tried various versions of ubuntu, started with LTS, upgraded to 10.10, upgrades to the latest. none of them fixes it. I also saw various bug reports about that - Disabling compiz didnt help.
<wdp> LjL, and.. it doesnt happen when i type in glxgears, so its not only related to opengl, i guess glxgears is opengl, isn't it?
<AlanKey> wdp, that could indecate a hardware problem, i would ensure the drivers are up to date
<terry> share: Looks like an obsolete page has been removed.
<share> k
<ZykoticK9> wdp, glxgears is opengl yes
<C1iFF> ZykoticK9, dual-boot with windows but only one linux version installed
<wdp> AlanKey, as it's ati kms, and as i already tried a kernel update and this didnt solve the issue AND keeping in mind its a old graphiccard i dont think thats the issue; the only thing which might cause that (hardware trouble) is that it's shared graphiccard (onboard) - The weird thing is, it happens with screensaver, logon, logout, rythmbox visualization, but NOT with glxgears.
<TBotNik> All: Good morning again!  Still working on my networking problem.  Have write up at :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11077394#post11077394  or consult your log from chat. :)
<wdp> also, no errors in xorg.log apart from that it couldn't find /var/run/acpid socket or something. no errors in dmesg neither.
<Pici_> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI GIVE LOREZ ANAL/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Pici_ BoxxyBabee duelle Abhijit Usuario562 xangua sysdoc Garnasha teknowill MrUnagi bsmith093 The_Pugilist TBotNik wdp coz_ gnaruag jack_^ K4k Alexia_Dea
<ubottu> Pici_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> C1iFF, ok just checking for the low hanging fruit ;)  best of luck.
<robin0800> wdp, I guess your using the galium driver which still has a few problems
<BoxxyBabee> right, I have a question, Linux cannot find my ATI 6990, what can I do?
<wdp> robin0800, nope. that was my last try. and that didnt helped neither. the flickering reduced tho.
<xangua> k-line :O
<wdp> s/helped/help
<sysdoc> k-line, schweet...:)
<wdp> i really tried EVERYTHING yet and im running out of ideas :>
<wdp> so.. apart from buying a new graphiccard, any ideas? :)
<dr_willis> ati - 'still not quite there' :(
<robin0800> wdp, what does glxinfo say ?
<LjL> wdp: no clue myself, seems you have already tried what i would
<dr_willis> given how good of video cards ive seen for $50..
<wdp> robin0800, with LTS it was direct rendering yes and not galium, also NOT software rasterizer. with my latest try it says galium and direct rendering yes.
<wdp> robin0800, i might have the output of glxinfo of the LTS where the flickering also occured. if you gimme a sec to search it.
<terry> TBotNik: See my pm
<wdp> http://pastie.org/2254112 @ robin0800
<robin0800> wdp, I think given the age of the card those are your only choices
<kural> <dr_willis> follow this to the last dot. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<dr_willis> kural:   i got no web browser on ths box.. so cant read it. :)
<wdp> robin0800, so, time to give up? :/
<wonderwal> any guide i can use to recompile kernel on ubuntu 10.10? im used to kernel compiles, but havent done it on ubuntu, was wondering if there's an ubuntu way?
<dr_willis> !kernel | wonderwal
<ubottu> wonderwal: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<kural> <dr_willis> wget & html2text. nano/vi
<dr_willis> why are you needing to compile the kernel wonderwal ?
<robin0800> wdp, as people have said buy a new card
<wdp> robin0800, people haven't said so. That's the next step I would do, if theres no fix :)
<wonderwal> dr_willis: to adjust an ipvs setting . http://kb.linuxvirtualserver.org/wiki/Performance_and_Tuning .  IPVS connection table size
<kural> <dr_willis> also i compiled the latest kernel.
<wdp> LjL, hehe, thx anyway tho :)
<kural> <dr_willis> better option would be debian/squeeze
<wonderwal> dr_willis: do you give me permission to continue? ;-)
<dr_willis> wonderwal:  You got the url/guide.. go for it.. ive never mssed with ipvs's
<dr_willis> wonderwal:  but watch out for old guides..
<kural> has anybody managed xen-4.1.1 & latest kernel ?
<kural> on natty
<wdp> i guess here are no xorg/radeon developers or? :)
<wonderwal> dr_willis: okay,  i'll follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile , this will work with 10.10 server?
<dr_willis> wonderwal:  no idea.  ;) not need to compile a kernel since i gave up on gentoo
<Technicus_> Hello . . . I was checking out Backtrack and noticed the slick verbose boot screen and was wondering how to configure Ubuntu to do that.  Or how do I just simply configure it to boot with verbose mode?
<knapper_tech> i have an executible that keeps getting an incompatible .so sent to it.    the issue is related to paths, and i've configured /etc/ld.conf not to  included the offending location (/usr/local/lib)
<dr_willis> Technicus_:  kernel takes a 'noquiet nosplash verbose' option i recall
<kierge> when will the intel hd4000 driver improve to the point where there is no lockups on natty ?
<knapper_tech> is there another place that this can be defined in ubuntu?
<knapper_tech> the nvidia driver from the edge repository is working thankfully
<kierge> dr_willis, thank you
<Technicus_> dr_willis:  I am under the impression that is a GRUB setting correct?  How can I manipulate the GRUB settings while being booted into the OS?
<dr_willis> you edit the /etc/default/grub file to do what optuions you want, and rerun update-grub
<dr_willis> see grub2 guides for details.
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kierge> Technicus_, sudo nano /etc/default/grub   then edit the proper line with splash quiet etc then save then sudo update-grub2
<knapper_tech> does ubuntu have executible linker paths defined in places other than /etc/ld.conf?
<Jff55> what type of encryption does ubuntu use to encrypt /home when installing?
<Technicus_> dr_willis:  Thanks for the Muggs!
<AirandSea> I have no window decoration or panel decoration in gnome. Im using Natty and i all i did was change theme and remove then reinserted the RAM. Since the RAM doesnt seem to affect anything else im leaning towards an issue with the theme engine or some other daemon. Any suggestions ?
<Mandrake> none for the moment
<dr_willis> AirandSea:  try alt-f2 and run 'compiz --replace' or 'metacity --replace' the wm may have crashed for some reason
<kural> <AirandSea> try running gconf-cleaner, if reboot does not help.
<vk4akp_> Hi, Can anyone tell me how to remove the Nigerian Scam modules from the latest Ubuntu Distro? :/
<wdp> oh
<wdp> i might have found the issue
<zykotick9> vk4akp_, what in the world are you talking about?
<AirandSea> dr_willis: That left me with windows that i couldnt type text into "metacity --replace". Rebooted and still the same issue.
<AirandSea> dr_willis: Can i check the ram from grub somehow ?
<wdp> omg. aetas LjL i solved the ati issue
<blackhawk> can someone tell me where can i get a firefox "4" version
<share> blackhawk: .deb ?
<dr_willis> theres ppa's with differnt versions i recall blackhawk
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<blackhawk> yea share
<AirandSea> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1) ... Maybe a Nouveau issue ?
<lighta> hi guys, i'm trying to use screen and screen -x to do collaborate work witha friend but windows is quite short. Is there a way that screen can go up as tty ? Hope I'm understandable
<dr_willis> AirandSea:  boot a live cd and use the memtest option? or from, the grub menu
<blackhawk> well i want it to play quakelive which is not playable on 5
<chrnovx> Hi. i restarted my computer and for some odd reason, my raid 5 (via mdadm) started rebuilding.  Should I be concerned?
<blackhawk> sry,"ppa"?
<zykotick9> blackhawk, FYI firefox 4 is no longer supported - 5 is.
<share> blackhawk: I think you can only get as tar.gz file
<dr_willis> blackhawk:  you may want to just get the ff4 tar.gz file and keep it in the users home dir.
<share> or using a PPA
<dr_willis> weid that quakelive dosnt do ff5 yet.
<share>  and grab .deb with synaptic
<blackhawk> how to install the tar.gz?
<share> blackhawk: you download extract it and read the README
<share> it explains
<AirandSea> dr_willis: Alright. Im using the nouveau driver. Maybe its an update to my recently upgraded to Natty that is the issue. Because it worked fine before in Natty.
<wdp> aetas, LjL: the "flickering" is caused by querying the "outputs" for settings; i.e. reproducable by issuing "xrandr" at the terminal. that'll cause the screen to flicker. You can disable that behaviour by using `xrandr --output <output> --set "load detection" 0` in my case, this was disabled for VGA-0 alrady; but it wasn't disabled for S-video. doing that for s-video will stop the flickering.
<AirandSea> Running live cd with memtest... bbl
<LjL> wdp: interesting
<wdp> LjL, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/410401
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 410401 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "[r300 KMS] modesetting not accepted by monitor" [Medium,Fix released]
<wdp> found out by reading there.
<blackhawk> share: For information about installing, running and configuring Firefox
<blackhawk> including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,
<blackhawk> refer to: http://getfirefox.com/releases/       that is what it says,the file and the link has no instructions
<dr_willis> is the file a tar.gz ?
<blackhawk> yes
<dr_willis> extacct it to some dir.. run the binary..
<blackhawk> sorry,sorry,it's tar.bz2
<dr_willis> extact it.. run the binary..
<blackhawk> ok will try
<dr_willis> ive herd of some issues with running differnt versions of FF. affecting the users profiles/settings
<elijah> What command can I use to find out if and where phpmyadmin is installed?
<llutz> elijah: apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
<blackhawk> what is the application i should choose for excutable files?
<llutz> elijah:if installed, dpkg -L  phpmyadmin
<blackhawk> to run the .bin
<orsula> hi, does anyone know where is a SMB share mounted? I can connect and view in Nautilus, but can't see it mounted anywhere. tnx
<Abhijit> elijah, http://localhost/phpmyadmin in browser
<mafi> HI! How can i write a com port output into a file?
<milen8204> I have a bit problem whit my Skype, when I close it , it says online like process but I have no access to it
<elijah> llutz: Thanks, both of those worked and gave me the correct path too. Do you know if I have to configure Apache to tell it where it is? localhost/phpmyadmin gives me nothing.
<blackhawk> <dr_willis> what app should i choose to run the .bin file
<llutz> elijah:  i neither use apache, nor phpmyadmin.
<milen8204> when I click on it`s Icon the massage appears which says there is all ready working copy
<xangua> blackhawk: double clic with your mouse
<matteo_> How can I enter in ubuntu italian channel?
<share> blackhawk: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<share> hf
<xangua> !it > matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_, please see my private message
<matteo_> thanks
<matteo_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> blackhawk:  there should be a executable file you run. or some startfirefox script.
<kural> <elijah> "dpkg -l | grep -i phpmyadmin" or dlocate -S phpmyadmin
<elijah> kural: I found it, thanks, I had to add a line to the apache.conf file
<pietr101> hello, can someone pls tell me if this harddrive is faulty, or not? http://pastebin.com/RFKkivzX
<Ray2> I have two copies of Ubuntu 10.04..I want to uninstall one of them..How do I do this and not lose grub 2 ??
<kural> <elijah> :)
<Lasers> pietr101: Looks like it?
<_3vi1_> Delete the partition, then run update-grub from the other install?
<Lasers> pietr101: Either it's faulty or it's failing from long time usage.
<pietr101> Lasers: yes, it looks faulty to me
<Ray2> _3vil
<zykotick9> Ray2, which ever you installed will be controlling Grub (by default)
<zykotick9> s/installed/installed second/
<_3vi1_> s/installed/\1 second/
<_3vi1_> doh.. \&, or put in some parens.
<_3vi1_> haha
<pietr101> Lasers: how could it be failing from long time usage and not be faulty?
<Ray2> zykotick9: The one on sda seems to be controlling since the last update of grub..the other one is on sdb
<Lasers> pietr101: All hard drives fails. It's the fact of life.
<zykotick9> Ray2, only grub-install will determine which is in control - but you can always reinstall grub from a livecd if required - so not a huge deal.
<pietr101> Lasers:  yes, but that means , that they become faulty :D no?
<Lasers> pietr101: Faulty -- When you buy a new hard drive and it isn't working properly -- It's faulty.
<Ray2> zyko
<Ray2> zykotick9: Thanks for the help
<jarot>  /msg nickserv register jarotjuga darojat_k@yahoo.com
<kural> <Ray2> take a lots of advice before you decide to act.
<zykotick9> Ray2, good luck :)
<pietr101> Lasers: true
<_3vi1_> Ray2:  And, back everything up first!
<Lasers> jarot: I love your password. It's so simple.
<jarot> :))
<_3vi1_> ROFL
<Lasers> (It's not identify). D'oh.
<Ray2> _3vi1_: All non losable info backed up to second computer so should be okay
<_3vi1_> Ray2:  Good deal.  As long as you have a liveCD for problems, have fun with the adventure!
<Ray2> _3vi1_: Yes I have a good live cd
<dvdr> ive got a usb wireless usb adaptor (awuso36h), works ok in ubuntu but I can't get it to run in a linux virtual machine (under virtualbox). The wireless adaptor is detected, it shows available networks etc but when I try to connect to a wpa2 secured network it reports "bad password". The exact same settings work in the host (ubuntu) machine. Any ideas? The driver is the same for both cases (rtl8187)
<boywonder> Reikoku, im up
<vk4akp_> Can anyone tell me where I can FTP the White version of Ubuntu please?
<Reikoku> boywonder: ?
<xangua> vk4akp_: white version of ubuntu¿
<Reikoku> boywonder: Do I deserve a beer yet? :P
<vk4akp_> xangua << Yes. For Western PC's. No Niggar App's etc?
<_3vi1_> @dvdr: Sounds like a VirtualBox bug. Not all USB devices work in passthru with it. I suggest filing a bug report over in their database and asking in their forums.
<th0r> dvdr: the internet connection in virtualbox isn't usually done like that. the ethernet connection in the vm bridges through the host to the internet
<boywonder> Reikoku,you have saved my life
<ronald_> hola
<Reikoku> boywonder: Have fun
<xangua> vk4akp_: ubuntu.com , and drop that attitude
<boywonder> can i ask what you did, becuase the whole grub2 thing confused me?
<Reikoku> boywonder: In case you wonder what we did, we used chroot to jail ourselves inside your install, reinstalled grub and set the bootable flag on
<edbian> Is there an easy way to print 25 text documents all in the same dir?
<dvdr> _3vi1_:ok what more can I do to confirm that? Im wondering if ive done something wrong...
<boywonder> Reikoku,  is the window still open?
<Python> Hi ed1703
<Python> oops
<Reikoku> I installed the wrong version of grub first time, boywonder, so we had to put grub2 back on and reconfigure it
<Python> Hi edbian
<edbian> Python: hello
<blackhawk> description: Ethernet interface
<blackhawk>        product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<blackhawk>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<blackhawk>        physical id: 0
<blackhawk>        bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0
<blackhawk>        logical name: eth0
<Reikoku> boywonder: Yes, but I can't copy paste :P
<vk4akp_> xangua  << But does the White version still have the Nigerian Root-Kit installed? Because I don't want that. :(
<FloodBot1> blackhawk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Python> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> vk4akp_: stop that
<Reikoku> boywonder: I'm currently stuck in a tty without X ^^
<luckysmack_> is there a good desktop/gui firewall app for managing iptables. can anyone recommend one?
<vk4akp_> xangua  <<< Yes they should stop that. It's bad to distribute a distro with built in Sam Botnet deployment.
<boywonder> Reikoku, lol hey but thanks abunch i have alot of stuff on this box that i couldnt afford re set up
<th0r> luckysmack_: ufw and firestarter?
<terry> luckysmack_: firestarter
<th0r> !ops vk4akp_
<terry> !firestarter | luckysmack_
<Reikoku> boywonder: Fair enough, make sure to back up often :P
<ubottu> luckysmack_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
 * boywonder Reikoku  is now my hero(god like)
<Reikoku> boywonder: I think there's a way to find out all the packages you have installed and throw them in a list so if everything all dies, you can reinstall your whole userspace with one command
<th0r> boywonder: you might also want to look at aptoncd
<qin> !clone | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kural> <luckysmack_> do you understand iptables well enough ?
<nit-wit> for saving and reinstalling all install.  dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<nit-wit> And if you wanted to use the list to reinstall this software on a fresh ubuntu setup,
<nit-wit> Code:
<nit-wit> dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<nit-wit> followed by
<FloodBot1> nit-wit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> Code:
<blackhawk> how to reinstall a driver,a builtin lan driver?
<jrib> blackhawk: reinstalling rarely solves anything; it's better to just state your actual issue
<nit-wit> sorry for the flood
<terry> blackhawk: lspci
<schao> exit
<terry> blackhawk: (What is the make and model of  your wireless NIC?)
<kural> <blackhaw>  name or make of the inbuilt interface would help
<blackhawk> product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<blackhawk> here you are
<terry> blackhawk: iwconfig |pastebinit
<terry> blackhawk: That's not it.
<luckysmack_> kural, i understand them ok. not real well though.
<terry> blackhawk: What is the make and model of your wireless NIC, (as reported by lspci)
<terry> blackhawk: lspci | pastebinit
<terry> blackhawk: ... and send resulting URL
<blackhawk> ok 1 sec
<luckysmack_> kural, i have a webserver i have custom IP tables setup on to only allow the right ports of 80 and 443 and 22 for ssh and block everything else. but i sometimes reference online articles to modify them.
<blackhawk> pastebinit is not installed yet :/
<AirandSea> dr_willis: Ram was ok. Surprisingly everything looks ok now. Very odd :)
 * _3vi1_ just learned about pastebinit.  +1!
<terry> luckysmack_: good advice, especially ssh.  Why don't you just use ftp?
<terry> blackhawk: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<_3vi1_> Yeah... just did.
<terry> luckysmack_: Do you really need port 22 open to outside?
<kural> <luckysmack_> okay , sorry if i offended you with my question. that was not my idea
<luckysmack_> terry, u typically just use ssh/sftp to transfer files.
<luckysmack_> huh?
<qin> luckysmack_: How you transfer files then?
<terry> luckysmack_: You tipically use ftp to transfer files.
<_3vi1_> fish://
<qin> terry: Really?
<terry> qin: Yes
<blackhawk> terry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650734/
<luckysmack_> i usually use ssh
<AirandSea> luckysmack_: FTPES is the best encryption.
<terry> luckysmack_: From outside?
<qin> terry: No, scp ssh
<luckysmack_> yea
<terry> luckysmack_: Not a good idea.
<terry> at all
<blackhawk> terry: is that what you wanted?
<luckysmack_> whys that?
<terry> But that's up to you.  It is your server.
<AirandSea> PRoFTPD with GAdmin-PRoFTPD is nice.
<qin> terry: Why not?
<terry> qin: Security
<luckysmack_> well no, i use ssh, but in order to access any of my machines in the first place you need an ssh key.
<qin> terry: of ssh?
<tomodachi> qin: ftp is a crappy protocol. Messy to get through firewalls. and not encrypted
<samsul> hy there... what is the command to see how big our file?
<qin> tomodachi: This what I am saying
<luckysmack_> i use keys for everything so without it youre denied access
<terry> luckysmack_: Well, what is your question?
<tomodachi> qin:  thought you were aksing :) srry
<AirandSea> tomodachi: Bullswaggles. ITs as secure as ssh if you use encryption on both channels.
<terry> luckysmack_: How can we help you?
<tomodachi> AirandSea: well thats not "default" in ftp
<qin> tomodachi: terry's idea puzzled me
<tomodachi> ftp is not encrypted
<tomodachi> ftps is
<luckysmack_> i was wondering if there are any good GUI apps to manage your firewall/iptables on natty.
<qin> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<_3vi1_> samsul:  You mean ls -l ?
<luckysmack_> yea i dont use ftp. i use ftps/ssh
<qin> luckysmack_: ^^
<AirandSea> tomodachi: Well, most things cant be considered secure without knowledge or skills.
<luckysmack_> qin, saw thanks
<AirandSea> tomodachi: Take a car for instance. Theres a reson we dont put children infront of steeringwheels :)
<terry> blackhawk: What type of wireless device are you using?  (I do not see it listed in the output of lspci.)
<qin> luckysmack_: Good habit for ssh is to use fail2ban or maybe different port than 22.
<oCean> luckysmack_: tomodachi you probably mean sftp?
 * pfifo throws his 2 cents in, rsync + ssh is easier and much more secure than FTP, of course, thats speaking form the experience ive had copying foles between 2 linux machines
<_3vi1_> AirandSea:  Go carts = Windows?
<tomodachi> luckysmack_: or just use keybased quth instead of password based
<blackhawk> terry: you mean the router? it's a speedtouch
<qin> lollo64it: Or if you really concerned knockd
<luckysmack_> qin, yea my webserver uses fail2ban. i dont locally.
<luckysmack_> tomodachi, yea keys are what i use.
<tomodachi> oCean: luckysmack_  no ftp eith encryption is ftps
<AirandSea> pfifo: Good, but not as updated repositores generally. Unless you can sync gigabytes per second ;)
<tomodachi> oCean: luckysmack_ sftp is not ftp with security
<pfifo> AirandSea, rsync is exponentially faster than FTP
<oCean> tomodachi: sftp is the command for using ssh, I have no binary ftps, not in any package I searched
<terry> blackhawk: Your original question was about a built in wireless device.  Right?
<AirandSea> _3vi1_: HAha, good one :) But at 10-15 years old they can learn how to press a  few buttons on the keyboard or mouse as well. Maybe enough to make a secure connection :)
<luckysmack_> tomodachi, yea i know. i normally use ssh for file transfering.
 * pfifo gives dr_willis an oatmeal cream pie
<terry> luckysmack_: Do you mean scp?   (You said ssh.)
<AirandSea> pfifo: Yeah, rsync deserved more usage, so i made a gui for it :)
<Lasers> I have a question about those installing Ubuntu on Macbooks -- Apple button replacing Windows button?
<luckysmack_> terry, oh yes. my bad. i use scp to transfer files.
<blackhawk> terry: not it;s about a built in ethernet that's unstable although connected,and it;s working fine on windows
<terry> blackhawk: Oh, sorry.  So what is it doing?  (or not doing?)
<terry> blackhawk: Describe the situation.
<terry> blackhawk: Do you have it set to dhcp?
<AirandSea> pfifo: tried gadmin-rsync ?
<samsul> somebody tell me, what is the command to show size of a directory?
<blackhawk> terry: well,my internet is unstable although the cable is connected and fine and the router is fine,when i open a web page or even chatting here on irc it stops suddenly and then gets back after a min or few seconds
<AirandSea> df .
<terry> samsul: du -s  /dir/
<blackhawk> terry: it\s set on automatic
<luckysmack_> thanks for the input guys
<pfifo> AirandSea, im a cli only type of guy
<AirandSea> Woops: "du -h ."
<samsul> thanks terry
<terry> samsul: du -S  /dir/
<terry> sorry
<ciunix> hi all
<ciunix> who can help me installing git?
<terry> samsul: Or    du -Sh  /home/samsul/Documents
<Captainkrtek> ciunix, I can help
<AirandSea> pfifo: I like both, but i like to do "trivial tasks" :) ... such as setting up servers via gui's
<ciunix> well can you help me step by step?
<ritzz> hi everyone im trying to figure this one out for long now when i mount a file or drive with truecrypt and cryptkeeper the file or drive appears on the desktop but also it's aviable to other accounts besides admin account (family and guest accounts) how can i set access only to admin account ?
<Captainkrtek> ciunix, sure
<samsul> okay, i'll try all
<ciunix> usually I use cvs
<Captainkrtek> ciunix, first open a terminal and enter: sudo apt-get install git-core
<ciunix> ok
<AirandSea> pfifo: Do you also like making dists from sources ?
<ciunix> done
<ciunix> I did it before
<Captainkrtek> k
<pfifo> AirandSea, pm me were too off topic
<terry> blackhawk: cat /etc/resolv.conf    #See if the nameserver(s) are correct.
<AirandSea> Noted
<blackhawk> terry: yes it is the same as the one i know and see on windows and mac osx i use
<samsul> du -s /dir more better for me..
<terry> blackhawk: ifconfig -a    #Look at that and see if you see anything out of the ordinary.
<_3vi1_> Try du -sh .
<blackhawk> terry: i don't understand anything from what has just came up,shall i paste a link for ya?
<coz_>  have to break for a bit , be back later
<roboroyy> test
<roboroyy> hallo\
<chinmaya_n>  I recently migrated to debian. But I love the ubuntu font that is used for applications and in terminal! What are those fonts? I want them in debain as it is weird here
<ritzz> no one?
<roboroyy> ?
<Abhijit> chinmaya_n, http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ThinkT510> !font | chinmaya_n
<ubottu> chinmaya_n: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<TrD> Monospace chinmaya_n
<samsul> i use Monospace font in my terminal..
<chinmaya_n> Abhijit, Ohk.. I guess even in ubuntu It uses sans(my assumption). But the sans in debian is diff.
<chinmaya_n> TrD, Ya... I'll look that now
<blackhawk> terry: u still there?
<chinmaya_n> Abhijit, I'm asking the fonts used in ubuntu ( applications , terminal etc) not the font of the title ubuntu :)
<Stava> I renamed a file to nothing (an empty string), and it disappeared
<Stava> How can I recover it?
<tdrusk> I accidentally rm .ssh folder. How can I get it so that ssh will work again?
<Reikoku> sudo apt-get install openssh I think
<Stava> Nevermind, it reappeared where I cut it from
<oCean> tdrusk: what is not working atm?
<chinmaya_n> TrD, The application font is not Monospace !
<chinmaya_n> Can somebody tel me which font is the Application Font in Appearence window in Ubuntu??
<TrD> set the Terminal font to Monospace
<Adis> where can I download the default Windows fonts?
<Adis> I can't find it anywhere
<chinmaya_n> TrD, Ya.. My terminal font is already Monospace
<oCean> chinmaya_n: it is the "ubuntu" font
<ThinkT510> !find ttf-mscorefonts | Adis
<ubottu> Adis: Found: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<chinmaya_n> oCean, Oh... It says it is ubuntu !!
<oCean> chinmaya_n: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<chinmaya_n> oCean, I'll try to install that and see
<tucemiux_mob> anyone knows how to use the ALT key inside virtualbox ?
<aikInsaan> if i wanted to migrate my pidgin settings from windows to a linux box...where should I put the .purple directory?
<kural> <chinmaya_n> how dare <Abhijit> ventures out to help you. :D
<chinmaya_n> tucemiux_mob, for what are you using that 'Alt' I guess it works normally
<c4gru1> hello everyone, regards from Sao Paulo, Brazil
<zroysch> hello
<zroysch> how do I configure Unity?
<chinmaya_n> kural, I didnt get u man !! :)
<zroysch> having a really hard time finding any useful documentation on it
<ThinkT510> !unity | zroysch
<ubottu> zroysch: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<c4gru1> Hey folks, how can I manage Ubuntu workstations just like Windows does with GPO?
<skrmm> Hey there. Is there any way to install Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS onto the USB Flash stick and use it as its HDD? I also want to preinstall some packages and my own upstart job
<tucemiux_mob> chinmaya_n, i think the problem is on the OS im using in virtualbox, im goign to install gest additions
<ThinkT510> !usb | skrmm
<ubottu> skrmm: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chinmaya_n> tucemiux_mob, yaa... guest additions resolves many pro blems
<_3vi1_> USB stick:  unetbootin
<kural> <chinmaya_n> did you get what <Abhijit> meant  ?
<skrmm> ThinkT510, Than you, but before I'll dive in docs - is this possible as I've described?
<ThinkT510> skrmm: sure, but i'm not sure how useful a server on a usbstick is
<aikInsaan> if i wanted to migrate my pidgin settings from windows to a linux box...where should I put the .purple directory?
<chinmaya_n> kural, Ya.. He directed me to the font which ubuntu title uses! and oCean told me that it uses ubuntu font !! so I'm dloading and trying it now!
<carl_> Hi folks. I asked this question earlier but didn't get it to work. I have this computer (asus at3ion-t) with a vga and hdmi out. VGA works fine, no signal out on the HDMI. I'm plugging the HDMI into a telly, which I did get a signal with on windows 7. I don't want windows 7 on this system, it's too slow (plus my install drive is 16gb, windows was in danger of pushing past that)
<skrmm> ThinkT510, I just need to record audio with arecord and store/rotate audio files on the usb stick + web access to them. Anyway, thank you for your suggestion
<wdp> maybe i should try hdmi myself, then i could help people with it.
<wdp> i see questions and problems regarding hdmi every day in various channels
<the-newsman> hi
<wdp> :>
<ThinkT510> skrmm: wouldn't it be better to use the mini.iso rather than server to tailor your install how you like?
<the-newsman> i need help to add shared printer on xp box to my BT box.
<Abhijit> i was away
<Abhijit> something happend in my back?
<Abhijit> chinmaya_n, issue solved?
<carl_> the at3ion-t has an nvidia ion chipset. Dunno if it's built into the processor itself, but if it's DX11 compatible then it shares workload with the cpu, and vice versa. Anyway, as well as a realtek sound chipset which works fine, it's got an nvidia HD audio chipset taht sends sound out via HDMI
<skrmm> ThinkT510, mini.iso? What do you mean?
<induz> how to mount a raw-cd ISO image on ubuntu??
<ThinkT510> !mini | skrmm
<ubottu> skrmm: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chinmaya_n> kural, Abhijit , oCean : I just downloaded and saw it is not that font :-( It is what I was expecting -- UBUNTU title font/logo font.
<Abhijit> ok
<oCean> chinmaya_n: no, it is the font that is used in applications etc
<chinmaya_n> Abhijit, Can u just look look in ur appearence window??
<the-newsman> i need help to add shared printer on xp box to my BT box.
<chinmaya_n> oCean, Ohk... I'll just try a live CD of ubuntu
<induz> I want to mount a ISO iamge to view its folder. How can i do it without buring it on a CD/
<skrmm> ThinkT510, Sounds really good. Thank you very much!
<induz> basically to run it virtually
<induz> is there any programs for it on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> skrmm: no worries :) reminds me of an arch install
<Lasers> induz: Right-click on the ISO didn't work?
<th0r> induz: I think it is mount -o loop filename mntpoint, or install acetoneiso
<oCean> chinmaya_n: http://i.imgur.com/wqOSE.jpg  (it's kde, but still the ubuntu font)
<Lasers> !iso | induz
<ubottu> induz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kural> <chinmaya_n> System - Preferences - > Appearence -- fonts,
<habba> What would be the best way to have a program running with mono, restart if it crashes?
<habba> is there a shell script to restart it when it crashes?
<Abhijit_> chinmaya_n, ok
<habba> automatically
<kural> <habba> watchpid based script
<induz> installing acetoneiso now...hope it works
<habba> kural is it as simple as a batch file using start -wait?
<kural> <habba> Logic : when it starts: count down : check: action
<Abhijit_> chinmaya_n, this is my fonts in lucid http://imagebin.org/164512
<Abhijit_> chinmaya_n, but they are not default i think. i have a new theme applied.
<the-newsman> i need help to add shared printer on xp box to my BT box.
<the-newsman> any1 to help me ?
<kural> <habba> or you could use monit
<chinmaya_n> oCean, Ya... I could see the same font I  've downloaded(as people told here)... I might be searching for some other font. I'll look into a live CD and can anybody confirm.
<oCean> thenub3141: BT meaning backtrack?
<habba> kural the program is running in termina., and when it crashes, it just goes back to the terminal path to its folder, is this script something that will just run the same command to start it again?
<kural> <habba> monit would be a overkill tough
<chinmaya_n> Abhijit_,Ya... this is the font I'm looking for...
<oCean> thenub3141: sorry, not you
<the-newsman> oCean yes
<Abhijit_> chinmaya_n, ok
<the-newsman> BT =backtrack
<oCean> the-newsman: unfortunately that's not supported here
<habba> monit looks like to much
<ThinkT510> !backtrack | the-newsman
<ubottu> the-newsman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<chinmaya_n> But As it says Sans But the sans in debian is so slim and thin
<oCean> the-newsman: there's #backtrack-linux for that
<the-newsman> oCean BT is built on ubuntu
<oCean> the-newsman: can be, but it is a not supported derivative
<the-newsman> oCean tell me how in ubuntu and it will be the same as BT
<Abhijit_> chinmaya_n, ask debin people then
<oCean> the-newsman: no, you have to ask in the appropriate channel
<kural> <habba> if program pid doesnt exist , or dead. Remove dead pid file and xterm -e $program ? would that work ?
<the-newsman> oCean well i have actually both. can u tell me how in ubuntu ?
<habba> kural, your talking a bit above my level
<techi_602> anyone remember command which display only printable text from binary file?
<oCean> the-newsman: No, you're talking about BT, stop asking here
<chinmaya_n> Abhijit_, Yaa... I tried .. But many dont know what ubuntu uses. so i came here :) I've to try a live CD now ;)
<kural> <habba> sorry , that i could not be of your use.
<the-newsman> oCean i talk abt ubuntu.
<Lasers> chinmaya_n: See Advanced (under fonts). Change types.
<chinmaya_n> Abhijit_, Thanx a lot buddy...
<chinmaya_n> Lasers, Ya.. I did... but the results didnt fetch it..
<the-newsman> any1 here to help me how to add shared printer on xp to ubuntu box ?
<carl_> Hey, in previous versions of Ubuntu I was able to zoom in using that button between crtl and alt, and the scrolly wheel on the mouse
<carl_> it doesn't work anymore.
<Abhijit_> chinmaya_n, show them the image then. ask them how to get these fonts.
<edbian> carl_: That button is called 'windows key' or 'super'  Install ccsm and turn on zoom desktop! :)
<pfifo> the-newsman, samba/cifs dows sharing of UNIX printers to windows machines
<carl_> so, apt-get ccsm? What's it called in the.. Unngh, where's synaptic?
<kural> <habba> what exactly is the program you are running via terminal
<carl_> I don't like how they got rid of the menus
<oCean> the-newsman: what does lsb_release -d output?
<skjoedt> Has anyone tried to get Ubuntu on Asus Eee Pad Transformer? What are your experience? What is not working at this stage?
<chinmaya_n> Abhijit_, Ya... I'll do!! Thats a good Idea :cheers:
<the-newsman> any1 here to help me how to add shared printer on xp to ubuntu box ?
<Abhijit_> chinmaya_n, welcome.
<habba> mono
<habba> kural, mono which is running an Exe
<edbian> carl_: You can use synaptic or apt-get:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<edbian> carl_: What menus are you talking about?
<nit-wit> carl_, right pane box with the + is the applications click and type sysnaptic
<nit-wit> *panel
<th0r> the-newsman: have you tried to find any info on the web? there are a number of good tutorials on that topic
<nit-wit> carl_, sorrl left panel
<the-newsman> ubuntu 10.0.4 LTS
<the-newsman> th0r can u give me one ?
<carl_> well, up to this version, you had a menu on the top, it's still there, showing wireless, email and things like that, but on the left hand side used to be tabs like places, system, I think the leftmost was called ubuntu or applications
<Lasers> 10.0.4 does not exist!
<kural> use pidof when exec the mono code. Store in a file & then watchpid ?
<th0r> the-newsman: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=add+a+network+printer+to+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<the-newsman> 10.04
<edbian> carl_: You're talking about the gnome panel.  yeah those menus are gone now.  This new interface is called unity.  click the ubuntu button in the top left corner and you can search for synaptic or the term
<oCean> the-newsman: still on the backtrack box?
<kural> okay goto to go ...
<pfifo> oCean, cause its impossible to use a 10.04 livecd of course
<carl_> Oh right. I thought gnome was ingetral with ubuntu
<oCean> pfifo: ?
<habba> kural, sounds like it would work, would this be an sh file?
<edbian> carl_: They use unity now which is built on gnome
<pfifo> oCean, if he says he is using ubuntu 10.04 now instead of BT thats good enough for me.
<claviusmond> im making a remove sh script with text editor, I need to change all the return pressings for spaces, how do I do that?
<dr_willis> j #ubuntu+1
<Trace> Hey, I got a question
<Hamradio2008> how do I get t twitlive
<zroysch> ThinkT510: I want to configure the shortcuts in the top menu. I don't see documentation on this. I mean there must be a simple config file or something?
<dr_willis> !info twitlive
<edbian> Trace: and that is?
<ubottu> Package twitlive does not exist in natty
<Trace> How do you access a ubuntu distro without the pass, username, root, ect? You know, hack it?
<Trace> ????
<Lasers> Trace: Rip out the hard drive.
<Trace> Anyone know how? Im just curious.
<habba> I have a bat file for windows that does this, its just a simple way to have the program restart. If the program crashes, it just cycles back and runs the command again.
<Hamradio2008> I am using xchat and ubuntu and want to get to the twitlive chat room
<wols_> Trace: don't ask this again
<dr_willis> Trace:  if you have physical access to the box. You boot a live cd.
<zroysch> Lasers: that accomplishes alot
<dr_willis> This is why you keep the pcs locked away.
<ThinkT510> zroysch: i don't use unity, and its my understanding they don't want it very configurable (i use xfce)
<wols_> dr_willis: hacking and helping to is against freenode policies
<edbian> Trace: Well one way is to send data to a service that is running on that system in such a way it causes that service to crash.  Sometimes it can crash in a way that allows you do have an effect on the system.
<LegacyTrace121> hm
<edbian> LegacyTrace121: ^^
<Hamradio2008> Can someone tell me how to configure xchat to get to twitlive chat room
<andygraybeal> can anyone recommend an adsl modem?   brand/model -- i use westell's at work only because verizon has supplied them.
<zroysch> ThinkT510: I see. That's incredibly retarded. I mean you're going to have the default gui with zero configuration? Huge mistake
<edbian> LegacyTrace121: But that is extremely elaborate and usually impossible.  The most common way is to just guess username / paswords
<wols_> andygraybeal: ##hardware
<andygraybeal> thanks wo
<andygraybeal> ls
<dr_willis> Hamradio2008:  find the server you need and channel you need and connect to it.
<Hamradio2008> how do you find the server
<dr_willis> Hamradio2008:  check their web page? ive neer heard of the thing
<edbian> harisund: google it
<edbian> LegacyTrace121: Hacking is an extremely broad term.
<dr_willis> and vague term
<ThinkT510> zroysch: if you think about it, from a support point of view less should go wrong and it should be easier to troubleshoot (theoretically)
<zroysch> ThinkT510: valid point
<zroysch> ThinkT510: So, is it stable? I've heard reports saying not so much
<ThinkT510> zroysch: but i prefer my desktop to my liking, hence i stick with xfce
<ThinkT510> zroysch: thats why i said theoretically
<Hamradio2008> the wiki page says The servername to connect is irc.twit.tv on port 6667, and we are chatting in #twitlive but I dont know how to get my xchat there?
<scoates> hello. I'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty and do-release-upgrade gives me "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool." ... help?
<edbian> Hamradio2008: /server irc.twit.tv    and then /join #twitlive
<edbian> Hamradio2008: But this is offtopic
<Hamradio2008> where do you enter that in xchat? please help sorry for the questions that may be offtopic I am a newbe
<Lasers> scoates: Do a clean installation. You're far off. It's probably the best idae.
<Lasers> idea*
<scoates> Lasers: it's a remote server so that's not an option
<Trace> WWW.MEATSPIN.COM
<Trace> WWW.MEATSPIN.COM
<FloodBot1> Trace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Hamradio2008: Same place you talk to us
<edbian> Trace: I thought we could have a real discussion!
<edbian> by by
<Hamradio2008>  /server irc.twit.tv
<Hamradio2008> ?
<dr_willis> try without the space... :)
<edbian> Hamradio2008: yes, without a space of course
<dr_willis> this is when you may want to go spend 10 min reading the xchat irc beginners guides...
<dr_willis> if that web site had given the irc channel as a url like irc://irc.twit.tv/twitlive
<dr_willis> it may have been trivial :)
<ConvolutedMusing> I'm having a problems while scanning for package updates. I'm using 10.04 and get an error talking about not being able to find jaunty backport sources. Error output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650784/ Any solutions to this?
<dr_willis> ConvolutedMusing:  you are using Jaunty?
<dr_willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dr_willis> the servers prob. have been moved/closed down.
<jmwpc> Any recommendations for a dyndns client? I see several in the repos...
<ConvolutedMusing> dr_willis: As I stated, I'm using 10.04 aka Lucid
<dr_willis> jmwpc:  many routers have them built in. :)
<dr_willis> ConvolutedMusing:  then you dont need any jaumty repos/entries in your sources. remove them
<ConvolutedMusing> dr_willis: How do I remove them?
<dr_willis> text editor, or rm command.. depending on where they are comming from
<jmwpc> dr_willis: Mine does... but I have a paid dyn dns account and it only appears to update the main domain name... I was hoping a client might update all of them for me.
<dr_willis>  /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/files
<dr_willis> jmwpc:  Hmm. I just go the cheap route. :) so cant suggest any.
<jmwpc> dr_willis: no problem... I'll keep digging here a bit. Maybe there is something on the dyndns end I can configure too
<white_magic> is there a way to reset all network settings to default in ubuntu 11.04? specifically im concerned with wifi networks' settings
<jmwpc> dr_willis: Looks like the router takes a comma separated list afterall. Problem solved :)
<quatrz> hi, cant install ubuntu 11.04. from Live CD. it crashes at language pack. Google searching not helped
<aureianimus> do you have wired internet?
<slgma> are there any apps to control the mouse on another computer (not vnc, just the mouse)
<quatrz> me?
<aureianimus> sorry, yes, quartz, you
<quatrz> yea, wired and wifi usb stick also.
<GOMI> what distro is best for a 10gig hd ??
<slgma> wasnt talking to you specfically
<slgma> but thank you
<dr_willis> slgma:  can you see the other pc's monitor? if so you can use synergy. to get a remote keyboard/mouse setup
<slgma> lol willis
<slgma> actually
<slgma> about 5 seconds before you said that, i intsalled synergy
<slgma> gonna try it now
<dr_willis> GOMI:  ubuntu can fit. but it depends on what work you want to do with it as to how useable it will be.
<slgma> how do you run synergy
<aureianimus> quartz, in that case, i don't know
<dr_willis> slgma:  it can take a little tweaking.. its configuration could be s bit more friendly
<dr_willis> you run synergys on the 'server' and syngeryc on the client. and configure both via a config file. theres some guis to it.
<dr_willis>  sudo apt-get install quicksynergy synergy
<Dan__> hi, i reinstalled windows and changed grub to point to it but it says 'bootmgr missing' or something. it doesnt do this if i just select the drive in boot options, how do i fix it?
<dr_willis> quicksynergy = gui to config it
<quatrz>  someone else can help me? ubuntu instalation crashing at language pack. cant install ubuntu.
<everybody-> hi
<wols_> Dan__: by installing windows properly this time. you changed boot order, installed windows and then changed the boot order back to how it was. that's bad and will not work.
<Dan__> quatrz: you could try to install using the alternate install ISO
<slgma> dr_willis  you still there
<white_magic> anyone know how i might be able reset all wireless settings (and wifi networks' settings) in ubuntu?
<slgma> i read the help but im not sure how to set this up
<dr_willis> slgma:  quicksynergy = gui to config it
<dr_willis> server will be the pc you are typing/mouseing at.. client is the remote.
<slgma> dr_willis, <3
<slgma> kk gotcha
<random0> Q) What's the easiest way to update a Ubuntu 10.04 LTS iso image ?
<quatrz> Dan_:  which one? older version 10.04 or 11.04 64bit? No other choices is given.
<dr_willis> random0:  you mean convert a 10.04 to a 10.04.4 image ?
<random0> nope apt-get update, the current 10.04 so i can re burn
<random0> chroot ?
<dr_willis> random0:  you dont really 'update' an iso image file..
<dr_willis>  unless you some how resync/zsync/it.. easiest to just download the latest
<Dan__> quatrz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ you will have to download and burn the ISO again.
<random0> ok rebuild the iso like you could ages ago
<dr_willis> I dont even recall the caommand to 'resync sync' them. used it in beta ages ago.. dident seem to work very well then.
<pfifo> random0, download and burn, use the 'toram' boot option if you only have 1 cd rom and only a live enviroment
<dr_willis> http://www.howtogeek.com/60406/how-to-upgrade-your-ubuntu-iso-without-re-downloading/
<quatrz> Dan_: thanx i'll try.
<dr_willis> it 'zsync' :)
<tucemiux> how do you probe for another OS?
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: sudo update-grub
<dr_willis> their upgrade tests redownloaded like 80% of the Iso. :)  not a lot of saveings i guess.
<tucemiux> ThinkT510: thanks! that's the command I was looking for
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: it should probe automatically, if it doesn't add to the list you need to add it manually
<tucemiux> ThinkT510: update-grub should add another entry?? or do I need to run anything else?
<trism> dr_willis: it's more useful for the ubuntu+1 daily cds, since they don't change much
<tucemiux> does every OS need to have its own /boot partition for the thing to work???
<dr_willis> trism:  yea. thats about the only time ive seen it mentioned/used :)
<dr_willis> tucemiux:  not really.
<dr_willis> tucemiux:  but a /boot/ partition can be handy.
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: no, it will find the kernels
<tucemiux> dr_willis: I couldnt install 11.04 without a "/boot" partition and now I just isntalled archlinux on another partition but grub2 cant boot into it
<dr_willis> you can install 11.04 with out a boot.. but i guess if you got a weird setup it may need one.
<dr_willis> to boot properly
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: works fine for me, added the arch entry automatically
<dr_willis> you may need to configure grub2 by hand to add it...
<dr_willis> grub2 can only be so smart. :) if the archlinux partiton is not mounted when you run update-grub - it may skip it.
<tucemiux> ThinkT510:  how did you do it? I already have dual boot with XP and ubuntu set up, now I want to add archlinux in 10 gigs of free space
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: i just ran sudo update-grub, it added automatically
<daanish> what is the best file manager?
<ThinkT510> !best | daanish
<ubottu> daanish: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> daanish:  depends on your needs.
<dr_willis> daanish:  depending on the task. i use differnt ones.
<daanish> I was actually trying to figure out what the chatroom was for the bot ^_^ thanks!
<tucemiux> ThinkT510: I have bad luck then 'cos its not happening on my machine, im going to try creatin  a "/boot" partition for arch
<ThinkT510> !brain | daanish
<ubottu> daanish: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<daanish> dr_willis, can I just say that I've been in here about a dozen times over the last few years and I always always see you here. You are inspiring.
<tucemiux> ThinkT510: wait, so y ou first installed arch without installing a boot loader, then you went into ubuntu and ran update-grub ?
<daanish> thanks ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> daanish: no worries :)
<rubenjr> query rypervenche
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: yeah
<dr_willis> daanish:  and yes. i have no life...
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: correction, you have a life of service to the ubuntu community
<Arcademan> May I ask, is Gnome 3 going to be supported like installed on 12.04 near future
<daanish> dr_willis, What ThinkT510 said. =]
<ThinkT510> Arcademan: i think it is going to be supported, when i'm not sure, i thought it was the next release 11.10()
<slgma> dr_willis
<slgma> this doesnt work :/
<slgma> read that theres issues with ubuntu
<dr_willis> slgma:  had it work in the past. not tried it lately
<dr_willis> so 'issues with ubuntu' would be a bit far reaching. :)
<ronqbc> how can i know if i have graphic accelaration?
 * everybody- says hi
<dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<dr_willis> doh.. wrong paste.. :)
<dr_willis> syngery howto --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<everybody-> Does anyone know if there's any difference between the normal and the alternative ubuntu isos, other than the GUI/CLI installation?
<dr_willis> slgma:  one issue may be you need to set up the ip to hostname in /etc/hosts or just use the ip# in the configs
<dr_willis> everybody-:  the alt-cd can be used for a upgrade. and a few other special cases. but the os they install is the same
<stephenthemartyr> would anyone know if the'low-latency kernel by Alessio Igor Bogani is any good?
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: my i PM you?
<ThinkT510> may
<stephenthemartyr> sure do i have to have an acount to do that cuz i dont think i have one
<everybody-> @dr willis, thanks. I've had some trouble with ubuntu on one PC. It installs fine, but doesn't startup past the bootscreen.
<everybody-> btw, I've tried 10.04 and later versions.
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: check the left
<slgma> dr_willis
<slgma> i got it working by following a different tutorial, and downgrading it
<slgma> thanks again for your help
<slgma> its amazing
 * everybody- needs further assistance with the above problem.
<edbian> everybody-: What is the problem?
<slgma> do you happen to know of an audio client/server, like so i can hear the audio from the client pc
<everybody->  I've had some trouble with ubuntu on one PC. It installs fine, but doesn't startup past the bootscreen.
<slgma> did you format the whole drive
<nothingspecial> slgma: mpd
<slgma> or does it have multiple partitions
<edbian> everybody-: What if you turn off quite and splash, can you see any errors during boot?
<slgma> thanks nothingspecial
<slgma> is it hard to setup
<everybody-> @edbian, How do I turn those off?
<edbian> everybody-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<everybody-> thanks
<edbian> everybody-: How did I see that coming? :P
<edbian> everybody-: sure
<nothingspecial> slgma: no, there is a commented example conf that ou need to edit
<slgma> awesome, thanks
<nothingspecial> slgma: plenty of info through a search
<slgma> kk, thanks again
<slgma> nothingspecial, whats the best client to use
<slgma> the most lightweight one
<nothingspecial> slgma: There are console clients such as ncmpc or ncmpcpp
<mrk1> Hi everyone, i am using wine to run an application but it is giving me an error because i dont have bonjour installed any ideas?
<slgma> nothignspecial
<slgma> nothingspecial, is it compatible with mplayer for videos
<carl_> Banshee is greyed out but is still playing music. Oh, that's a point, what do I use to put music to and from my ipod? I dont' want to use itunes
<ReL1K> Anyone experiencing issues with 11.04 and subversion checkins? I'm getting a "Couldn't perform atomic initialization" and in logs: SQLite compiled for 3.7.4, but running with 3.5.6 ", sqlite3 shows 3.7.4 as installed
<slgma> carl, what kind of ipod
<slgma> rhythmbox worked great for ipods for me
<slgma> well, except for the ipod touch 4g
<nothingspecial> slgma: no
<slgma> oh damn
<slgma> nevermind then
<nothingspecial> slgma: cvlc
<slgma> :(
<slgma> ok forget it then ill just use headphones on the other pc
<slgma> its a slow pc and mplayer is the only media player it handles well
<slgma> vlc is kinda bloated
<slgma> thank you for all your help
<slgma> i really appreciate it
<dr_willis> vlc has a remote control feature. :)
<slgma> ill try vlc on it
<slgma> and see if it doesnt lag like crazy
<dr_willis> i can controll vlc on the pc. via my AndroidPhone. :)
<slgma> yea
<nothingspecial> slgma: going
<slgma> i do the same thing with XBMC
<dr_willis> actaully i can stream to my phone  via vlc, and xbmc, and gmote. and some other apps. :)
<slgma> i control my xbmc with my android phone
<slgma> yea airshare
<slgma> or whatever
<dr_willis> I bought a Boxee box the other day also. :) its a Mini-pc that just runs boxee
<carl_> Banshee is taking a long, two minute pause between songs. I have just given it my music library (dunno how big it is, but it's big) to sort, and it's finished indexing them. What's making it take so long?
<mrk1> dr_willis can you also stream mkv files?
<dr_willis> mrk1:  i never noticed the file type matering.  Ive only done it a few times. its easier to just download and play them off the phones sd card.
<AMAG> Hello, I have an ubuntu 10.10 machine which I've just swapped much hardware on.  When booting, the display simply has "Ubuntu 10.10" and the progressing red/gray dots, and on vty1 is a few error messages including it not finding one filesystem, an "init: ureadahead main process (479) terminated with status 5" and a "[    9.127847] Too many connections"
<alex--> AMAG: what do you mean exactly my much hardware?
<mrk1> dr_willis but you have been able to do video though
<AMAG> I'm not sure if there is disk activity as the disk is on a raid controller without any activity LED.  Is it likely the machine is busy running fsck and will proceed to boot eventually, or may it be confused and requiring intervention?
<ronqbc> how can i know if i have graphic accelaration?
<ritzz> is there a way to set internet speed for wireless and also to wired connections?
<everybody-> Yes
<alex--> AMAG: what do you mean exactly my much hardware?
<alex--> by *
<AMAG> alex--:Same RAID card and disks, everything else changed.  Old CPU or mainboard failed, so I just replaced mainboard, CPU, RAM, DVD, PSU, etc.
<mrk1> does anyone know what bonjour is?
<carl_> great, and the damn thing doesn't only not take a long time to play, it doesn't play the songs from the start. Do I need the latest and greatest processor to run a media player?
<alex--> AMAG: try to do it in steps, so first the ram, then the dvd, and when you insert something, no errors, you continue, and when you insert the part that is wrong, you know which one it is
<AMAG> If fsck is running it may take a long time since the machine previously crashed when the CPU failed, so the raid controller is no doubt doing a verify that will take a long time and greatly slow the disk access
<dr_willis> carl_:  depends on the media.. 1080p can be a bit of a cpu hog.
<KagomeS> I want to "downgrade" my Ubuntu.  I have the DVDs written.  Is Lucid Lynx or Maverick Meerkat better?
<carl_> I was playing either mp3's or FLAC
<dr_willis> KagomeS:  depends on your needds. many people stick to the LTS versions
<dr_willis> !lts
<AMAG> alex--:Well, I already bought all the new parts and swapped the raid/hdds into the new box.  I am just trying to figure out if it's hung right now or if it is just taking a long time to fsck.
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<dr_willis> carl_:  id think it need very little power to play audio files.
<alsuna> mrk1: maybe this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonjour_%28software%29
<alex--> At which step are you in the booting process exactly amag?
<mrk1> alsuna no i meant how to install it for ubuntu
<carl_> Well it's taking about two minutes to laod up a song, then doesn't play it from the start, it plays it from however long the gap is. I think I'll just use VLC, and have to use a mac or windows machine to use the ipod
<KagomeS> dr_wills - scribus, gimp, inkscape (graphics); lots of writing (mainly just open office, probably); OpenShot video editor, some games (logic ones mainly)
<AMAG> I'm not certain.  There isn't much indication of what is going on.  vty1 only has 7 lines on it, the last one is that [    9.127847] Too many connections
<KagomeS> I hate the Unity format, so probably will just stick with Lucid.  Thanks!
<alex--> At which step are you in the booting process exactly AMAG
<edbian> KagomeS: You can use 11.04 and gnome2.x or kde or xfce or any other!
<edbian> KagomeS: 11.04 does not require unity
<AMAG> alex--:I really don't know.  vty7 is displaying "Ubuntu 10.10" and the progressing red/gray dots, and vty1 just has those few messages.  The dot pattern on vty7 is still moving.
<alsuna> mrk1: i have no idea, just googling it now, what about this: http://avahi.org/
<alex--> AMAG: press right arrow
<alex--> you will see what's going on
<KagomeS> edbian  Yes, I Have Natty Narwhal install right now.  It "works," but not all that wel. I have a disk for Maverick Meerkat written, too.
<edbian> KagomeS: Why don't you try xfce on natty?  or gnome2.x?
<falathar> is it possible to have both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio installed on the same partition at the same time?
<KagomeS> edbian, I've tried classic and others on Natty.  I still have problems with it not responding correctly.
<AMAG> alex--:okay, it looks like it was running fsck, but now that screen shows, at the bottom, "init: ureadahead-other main process (1743) terminated with status 4"
<edbian> KagomeS: alright.  I just don't think you're going to get better performance on a  different version.  I suggest you grab the latest LTS if you're not going to use 11.04  (that's 10.04)
<alex--> AMAG: i have no idea about that error
<AMAG> hrm :-/
<KagomeS> edbian, yes, going to use Lucid Lynx . . . I was doing well with that one.
<edbian> bye apparently
<pfifo> falathar, yes
<Oxymoron> I try again with HDMI. Have someone else tried to fix HDMI output from ubuntu? How do you search for bug search it? I googled and found a earlier bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/722501, I have exact same laptop ulvt with nvidia G210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722501 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[g45] GMA 4500MHD on UL30Vt doesn't support HDMI output" [Undecided,Expired]
<pfifo> falathar, to be more accurate, you can simply install all of ubuntu studios packages on a normal ubuntu
<falathar> pfifo: okay, thanks :D
<ritzz> please any one?
<Oxymoron> Last try with nvida resulted in a defect xorg.conf file ... which locked me out fromUbuntu with fatal error xD
<ronqbc> how can i know if i have graphic accelaration?
<edbian> ronqbc: unity works
<edbian> ronqbc: probably the easiest way to know
<JasFasolka> Problem involves files view. In "tight" view (my translate, I got polish version) it kinda "cuts" names of the files. If the file is long I can't see it all, hell, I see only a lil part of its name. Some way to change it so I can see more?
<ronqbc> edbian, can you explain me more about what should works in unity?
<AMAG> alex--:ctrl+alt+del rebooted and then it came up to gdm correctly.  Go figure! :)
<pfifo> ronqbc, i always run the program glxgears
<edbian> ronqbc: Either it lets you log into unity or not. that's all there is to it
<edbian> ronqbc: glxgears is another way
<pfifo> ronqbc, but with glxgears it only gives you a framerate, you would need to know beforehand what your systems is supposed to get
<ronqbc> edbian, what is really unity? so it isn't the left bar?
<edbian> ronqbc: The left bar is part of unity
<ThinkT510> !unity | ronqbc
<ubottu> ronqbc: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<tucemiux> ThinkT510: do you have a "/boot" partition your ubuntu distro ?
<JasFasolka> Problem involves files view. In "tight" view (my translate, I got polish version) it kinda "cuts" names of the files. If the file is long I can't see it all, hell, I see only a lil part of its name. Some way to change it so I can see more?
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: nope, just /
<ronqbc> ok thanks
<ThinkT510> tucemiux: still can't get it to detect arch?
<Zephyr> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<john_rambo> Can the live cd read ZFS ?
<ThinkT510> no
<tucemiux> ThinkT510: screw it! Im going to reformat my hard drive, reinstall ubuntustudio and then install arch
<MrUnagi> is there a postfix front end?
<intlkleinblue> hi, i am wishing to encrypt a series of strings individually with AES256 on the fly from commandline using ubuntu, how do I go about doing this?
<Andy-at-home> guys, anyone familiar with VPNs on ubuntu? are there any considerations I need to think about? What package would yous recommend? How difficult to setup? I'm looking to use it for my android phone
<kenneth_> Anyone here familiar with John the Ripper?
<Milp_main> hmm how would one make a script that gets automatically executed as soon as a chroot environment is started?
<edbian> Andy-at-home: It's built into network manager isn't it?
<ThinkT510> !vpn | Andy-at-home
<ubottu> Andy-at-home: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<frostschutz> intlkleinblue: are you sure you don't want gpg or similar? aes is a block oriented cipher so it's not that easy; both key and input string have to be of correct length (or padded accordingly). you can use any scripting language that supports crypt with this particular cipher, e.g. python.
<intlkleinblue> how would i use gpg to encrypt a string on the fly frostschutz ? i know you can do gpg -c 'file.txt'
<intlkleinblue> but how do i do say, gpg -c 'this string of text
<intlkleinblue> '
<frostschutz> Milp_main: chroot /path script? or a .bashrc within the chroot?
<alsuna> intlkleinblue: gpg -e 'this string of text'
<Milp_main> something that automatically starts from inside
<Milp_main> .bashrc?
<kenneth_> I am an uber-n00b and I desperately need some help.
<intlkleinblue> alsuna: why does it have to have a reciepent?
<intlkleinblue> i'm not really looking for public key crypto here...
<alsuna> intlkleinblue: ok, then gpg is not for you
<edbian> kenneth_: here for ya
<kyan> Hello! My computer displays a blank screen on boot. It starts booting normally but when it normally displays a graphical login, it is blank. What should I do to fix it?
<kenneth_> I'm in a linux class and i can't figure out this assignment.
<edbian> kenneth_: I can help.
<edbian> kenneth_: wanna PM me?
<edbian> kyan: Have you tried turning off splash and quite on the grub menu?
<th0r> wish I had had irc in school
<kyan> No, how would I do that?
<edbian> kyan: or turning on nomodeset?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<edbian> kyan: that link explains how to do all three.
<frogger> hi all
<edbian> kyan: more questions are welcome :)
<frogger> i have a little dns related question that maybe someone can help me with
<nit-wit> kenneth_, what's up
<edbian> frogger: sure
<kyan> edbian: Ok, thanks!
<frogger> i have a bind server running on our net that does dns-caching as well as master for local dns
<edbian> kyan: sure
<frogger> now i would like to override an external domain to point to a server in our local net
<edbian> frogger: k...
<frogger> what would be the smartest way to handle this?
<kyan> edbian: I have had the graphical login working, but it stopped after a crash.
<relix> Hi, my root disk just ran out of inodes and I can't explain why
<kyan> edbian: I'll try those.
<alsuna> intlkleinblue: I'm just looking through the manpage, what you want is probably the -c option. put your string into a file, then do the gpg -c
<frogger> with dnsmasq this would be something like address=/example.com/192.168.0.1
<edbian> kyan: sure, nomodeset is worth a short.  Turn off all kernel options to see some errors if it doesn't work.
<relix> it's a 15GB partition, with apparently 960K inodes in (I didn't change this on install I think), and it's only used for /* and /tmp (so no /home)
<relix> is it normal for your root disk to use up a million indoes, or did something go wrong? I already fsck with noresults
<frostschutz> intlkleinblue: echo "foobar" | gpg --batch --passphrase "whatever" -c -o -
<Milp_main> hmm i got an lxde session and it wont start anything i cilck on, what could be wrong?
<anli_> how do I reinstall every package thats installed?
<nit-wit> Milp_main, have you loggged out and back in to see if there is a change?
<Milp_main> uh i gotta see if i can
<Milp_main> no clicking logout doesnt do anything either
<Milp_main> the run dialog still seems to work
<dr_willis> anli_:  why do you want to do that?
<kyan> edbian: Hmm, now I have a text-mode plymouth boot screen, but it gives me a vboxdrv hardware performance counter error, and does not finish booting. That's using nodmodeset.
<anli_> dr_willis: its fucked up
<oCean> anli_: control your language
<edbian> kyan: What is the first error it shows you? (I know it scrolls fast).  What is the complete vbox error?  (is this a virtual machine?)
<anli_> I should not have tried installing gtk+ 3.0 from src
<dr_willis> anli_:  thats a little vague.. you may be better off doing a reinstall  if you have been messint with stuff from source.
<kyan> edbian: when it crashed, I was trying to build Banshee from source (for no particular reason beyond curiosity)
<anli_> dr_willis: I cannot do a reinstall, and if there is a way to reinstall every package, I dont need a reinstall
<edbian> kyan: That should be fine.  Answer my questions please.
<dr_willis> guess you could try reinstalling all the gtk* related packages. apt-get can take wildcards
<dr_willis> anli_:  you would no tneed to reinstall EVERY pacakge...
<dr_willis> apt-get install --reinstall gtk*    perhaps....
<anli_> but I dont have to do that manually, computers are good on that stuff
<kyan> edbian: It did not scroll fast, it displayed one error then stopped: vboxdrv: Warning: 2.6.31+ kernel detected. Most likely the hardware performance counter framework which can generate NMIs is active. You have to prevent the usage of hardware performance counters by echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<edbian> kyan: it's telling you what command to run to fix the problem.  echo 2 > /proc/sys/...
<anli_> dr_willis: Seems that such a command will try to expand filenames in the current directory starting with gtk
<dr_willis> you could modify that 'clone' trick above to reinstall i guess...
<dr_willis> anli_:  if they exist...
<dr_willis> anli_:  so do it in an empty dir.
<kyan> edbian: no it's not a vm. Also I think I have gotten that error in the past with no problems.
<edbian> kyan: Run the command it says to run
<kyan> But sure I will run it.
<edbian> kyan: sure :)
<edbian> kyan: Look at the file and see if there is a 2 there already
<edbian> :)
<anli_> dr_willis: Hm, interesting, I get conflicts
<anli_> Its strange there is no apt-get repair
<dr_willis> anli_:  given what you are trying to do.. id be impressed if it worked..
<anli_> dr_willis: for what reason?
<dr_willis> plus trying to do all packages at once. will proberly fill up the bash command line buffer.. it can only be so long
<Milp_main> ok correction: I can open the file explorer in lxde and open things like the run dialog or file permission windows, but i cant log out or open applications, the cpu usage will spike for a second and go back down and nothing happens
<anli_> dpkg -l does not list packages as I want, one per line and only a single column
<dr_willis> You dont need to reinstall 'every' package for starters.. perhaps only 5% of the installed packages are gtk related
<dr_willis> anli_:  check that !clone factoid abocve. it gves command lines to make a file with one per line
<anli_> But if I reinstall all packages, I will reinstall that 5% of the packages as well
<dr_willis> then a command line to read the listing
<dr_willis> !clone
<kyan> edbian: I can't boot in recovery mode to be able to examine that file or to run the command.
<kyan> edbian: IThe last message it gave me was: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk.
<anli_> But what if I apt-get install --reinstall *
<edbian> kyan: that last message is not an error.  It's saying found a hdd.  Can you boot a liveCD ?
<MrUnagi> is there a postfix front end
<anli_> I tried apt-get install --reinstall \*
<kyan> edbian: Yes I have been able to. This recovery mode problem is wierd though because it's been able to boot in recovery mode in the past even after the crash that broke it.
<anli_> Trying Iapt-get install --reinstall .\*
<dr_willis> if the * gets expaneded to all the packages.. it will fill the bash command line buffer.
<MrUnagi> oh sweet
<kyan> edbian: All my livecds though are for older versions that don't support ext4 partition though.
<edbian> kyan: mmm ,strange.  Save that command (write it down or something) I forget it already.  echo 2 > /proc/sys/... something.
<anli_> will apt-get install --reinstall .\* try to "reinstall" non-installed packages as well?
<edbian> kyan: You need a live CD or recovery mode :/
<edbian> or a live USB.  You have another computer?  Make a new liveCD / usb
<kyan> edbian: Yes I saved it in a text file: echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<edbian> kyan: cool
<kyan> edbian: Yes I do that's how I'm chatting here :-D
<edbian> kyan: yay!
<kyan> edbian: I have a really slow connection though :-( so I can't download the image easily (it would take hours)
<kyan> edbian: and it's a mac  which does'nt make any thing easier for me since I don't really know macs well :-D
<edbian> kyan: awww :(  Don't know what to tell you.  You need to edit a file on that hdd
<edbian> kyan: ha :/
<andey> <edbian> test
<andey> <reply> kyan test
<edbian> anders_office: :)
<kyan> edbian: HA! Just got recovery mode by unplugging the offending disc.
<dr_willis> kyan:  :) that will teach that disk!
<edbian> kyan: yay!!
<edbian> kyan: try writing to the file but since the hdd removal fixed it I have my doubts
<kyan> edbian: There is no file /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<th0r> kyan: that command will create it
<edbian> kyan: th0r is right
<kyan> edbian: ???? Confused…
<kyan> edbian: ok... when I ran the command (as root) it said bash: /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid: No such file or directory
<intlkleinblue> ubottu: !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<intlkleinblue> ubottu: !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<edbian> kyan: try again, if you do sudo echo 2 it should not complain about the file missing.  it should just create it
<dr_willis> actually with using sudo and > redirecton. you may need to do the sudo tee trick..
<kyan> edbian: Same response, but anyway I was already running as root
<dr_willis> echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile
<intlkleinblue> ubottu: !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<intlkleinblue> interesting, ubottu knows everything
<edbian> kyan: make the file (with all those folders) and put a 2 in it
<intlkleinblue> ubottu: !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<intlkleinblue> gotcha, thx ubottu
<kyan> edbian: I tried using nano to make the file as requested an it sais: [ Error writing perf_counter_paranoid: No such file or directory ]
<Andy-at-home> guys, the guide im using to setup pptpd says to look at /var/log/messages for the errors but theres nothing there
<edbian> kyan: what?
<edbian> kyan: did you use sudo nano  ?
<kyan> edbian: well no I was already root
<kyan> edbian: I can try again though with sudo
<kyan> edbian: TRied with sudo, but it gave the same error.
<edbian> kyan: How are you root?
<edbian> kyan: nevermind can you copy / paste the command you're running?
<Brixius111> Hello, in trying to install ubuntu from a usb key, ive used this key to install other machines, however its locking up on a toshiba laptop on boot.  Right after initializing net
<th0r> kyan: do you have a hard drive running? Or did you unplug the only hard drive?
<Andy-at-home> as in theres no file /var/log/messages file
<kyan> edbian: well not copy/paste but I can type it here: sudo nano perf_counter_paranoid; I ran that after cding to /proc/sys/kernel
<kyan> th0r: I have two internal hard drives plugged in.
<kyan> th0r: I don't think it would have booted without them because they are where the os is
<th0r> kyan: ok...thought you had booted from a live cd
<edbian> th0r: This is strange?
<kyan> th0r: no. I did not.
<MrUnagi> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<th0r> edbian: yeah, it is.
<kyan> edbian: No kidding :-D
<anli_> Is this a good reinstall script: http://pastebin.com/insQbhzF
<edbian> r/o file system?
<th0r> kyan: can you do a 'ls /proc/sys' and see if there is anything there? there should be, among other things, a kernel directory
<kyan> edbian: shouldn't be. it's a normal hard disc, same one I used all along
<kyan> th0r: sure.
<quidnunc> How do I adjust power management
<quidnunc> ?
<th0r> kyan: I only see 7 folders in /proc/sys, but one is the kernel
<quidnunc> I can't find the setting in unityi
<quidnunc> unity*
<kyan> th0r: ls /proc/sys: crypto debug dev fs kernel net vm
<kyan> th0r: Yes, seven
<th0r> kyan: do ls -l and see if those folders are executable (x)
<TrentH> I'm having a problem with window management? It seems whatever window is ontop say if I try to click on firefox, and terminal is opened ontop of it. It clicks on terminal instead?
<TrentH> Also window decoration keeps crashing
<kyan> th0r: they all have the permissions r-xr-xr-x
<kyan> th0r: so yes they are
<th0r> kyan: can you cd into kernel?
<kyan> th0r: Yes, I
<TrentH> If I enable OpenGL it fixs the window decoration...but then the windows start lagging when you drag them?
<kyan> th0r: The three related files listed are perf_event_max_sample_rate, perf_event_mlock_kb, and perf_event_paranoid.
<kyan> th0r: There isn't any perf_counter_paranoid though
<kyan> th0r: that's all in /proc/sys/kernel
<th0r> kyan: where did you see the three related files?
<Na_Klar> can I run OS X programms on my ubuntu machine? I looked at pearpc but to install a whole OS X seems to much for me. Since OS X and ubuntu have kind of a similar architecture, isn't there a plain way to achieve that?
<kyan> th0r: in /proc/sys/kernel.
<th0r> kyan: right, can you
<kyan> th0r: the thread http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=23223 says the error from vboxdrv can be ignored.
<th0r> kyan: oops....can you 'cat /proc/sys/kernel/perf_event_paranoid'
<kyan> th0r: so I don't think that s the problem
<TrentH> th0r, fix my issues mr ubuntu god
<kyan> th0r: cat /proc/sys/kerne/perf_event_paranoid produces: 1
<heli> hi have anybody had such problem than when you logout you see blank black screen and nothing happens?
<quidnunc> How do I adjust power management?
<th0r> kyan: according to the error posted you need a 2 there...that is what that command is supposed to do
<heli> same problem with shutdown
<edbian> kyan: th0r: so it exists now...
<heli> I have blank screen and then power dont go off
<osama> hi
<kyan> th0r: well no the error was referring to perf_counter_paranoid, not perf_event_paranoid.
<heli> anyone know this?
<osama> yes i'm
<osama> :)
<th0r> kyan: oh....I must have pasted the wrong thing
<osama> how can i help u
<Daghdha> Hi, tried to set up bonding of 2 nics? Not sure if it worked. I think it's wrong. Here's my ifconfig outpu http://pastebin.com/kyFhJjZw
<Daghdha> I think just 1 nic is in the bond
<osama> okoky
<kyan> th0r: cat /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid produces:
<anli_> How do I use sed to only get the first column of an output?
<kyan> th0r: cat: /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid: No such file or directory
<quidnunc> How do I get to gnome-power-preferences through unity?
<Milp_main> What was the name of that one super hardcore lightweight window manager for linux?
<th0r> kyan: you are right...I can't create that with sudo here either.
<TrentH> hello!
<TrentH> Alright, can somebody help me pl0z?
<quidnunc> !ask: TrentH
<kyan> th0r: what the heck? Weird. I though sudo could write *anything*
<edbian> kyan: it can...
<quidnunc> !ask TrentH
<quidnunc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> th0r: What is happening?!!
<TrentH> quidnunc, alright so if this chat window is ontop of the firefox window. I go to drag the firefox window...it drags this one instead
 * edbian 's world comes crashing down.
<kyan> edbian: *very* weird.
<th0r> edbian: I am trying to get that file crreated here...the tee command didn't do it either
<edbian> what file is it again?  I'll try on my system
<quidnunc> TrentH: Difficult to understand exactly what the problem is based on your description. What is the chat application?
<edbian> Found it, editing on my Debian system
<edbian> Must be a bug in Ubuntu?
<th0r> edbian: echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<edbian> IDK
<edbian> I was able to sudo nano it
<alex--> I wonder, do I ever need the root password on my server?
<TrentH> quidnunc, XCHAT-Gnome But what happens is..if the Terminal window overlays my Firefox window or any other window. And if I go to click on the firefox window what it will do is drag the Terminal window instead.
<pfifo> alex--, yes
<alex--> When?
<pfifo> alex--, to login as root
<alex--> why would i need that?
<th0r> kyan: try sudo nano /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<edbian> nano works
<quidnunc> th0r: I have found that some files are protected (via apparmor?) in a way similar to windows and will silently discard edits
<TrentH> quidnunc, if I have Window 1 and Window 2, Window 1 is sitting ontop of Window 2. I go to drag/minimize window 2. It clicks on Window 1 instead.
<kyan> edbian: th0r: http://forum.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=160320
<th0r> kyan: edbian: nano worked, but touch and cat didn't
<pfifo> alex--, not something I can answer for you, its our server
<pfifo> your*
<edbian> th0r: wow
<alex--> Can I use sudo?
<edbian> i have to go
<alex--> Instead of root?
<quidnunc> TrentH: Terminal? I thought it was XChat + Firefox. Is there a terminal console as well?
<kyan> th0r: Same error: no such file or directory.
<anli_> is there a way to tell apt-get install --reinstall to not stop and start deamons that I am reinstalling?
<pfifo> !sudo | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TrentH> quidnunc, it does it with any window...doesn't matter what program window it is.
<kyan> th0r: I ran sudo nano /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<alex--> pfifo: afaik i dont need the root account, I can just use sudo
<alex--> Is there any way to temporary disable the root user?
<quidnunc> TrentH: Can you do a screencast? Try gtk-recordmydesktop
<quidnunc> TrentH: I cannot reproduce
<quidnunc> TrentH: istanbul is another application you can try
<quidnunc> to do a screencast
 * quidnunc has used neither one
<TrentH> quidnunc, also my window decoration crashes?
<pfifo> alex--, sudo is a command, root is a user, their not the same, you (YOU) may not need to enable root, but insome cases you may benefit from being able to login in as root, in which case you have to enable the root account
<quidnunc> TrentH: I would try turning off compiz
<TrentH> quidnunc, explain how I do this? :)
<compaq> hello
<dr-willis> jello
<TrentH> quidnunc, whenever I disable OpenGL everything seems to work better?
<Andy-at-home> where can i find the pptpd error log?
<Andy-at-home> the /var/log/messages doesnt exist
<qin> Andy-at-home: Maybe auth.log?
<Andy-at-home> that in /var/log?
<qin> Yes.
<kyan> th0r: I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen but it didn't seem useful
<compaq> hello
<Andy-at-home> doesnt appear to exist either
<qin> Andy-at-home: What logs fo you have? grep ppt /var/log/*
<Andy-at-home> just dpkg.log
<Andy-at-home> comes up with any ppt
<Milp_main> there is a vnc server running at :0 how do i kill it?
<qin> Andy-at-home: Do you run syslogd (htop)
<MrUnagi> i am trying to set up postfix and i get -su: cd: Maildir/new: Not a directory
<MrUnagi> anyone know why?
<quidnunc> TrentH: Download one of those two apps, press record, upload the video somewhere, post the link so we can see it
<Andy-at-home> htop is installed
<pfifo> Milp_main, i use `ps aux` to view running processes and then `killall -9 <process>` or `kill -9 <pid>` to end it
<the_owl> how i can switch from the startx at the text mod?
<qin> Andy-at-home: So check if you run /sbin/syslogd
<TrentH> quidnunc, I have to wait until this download is done
<quidnunc> Milp_main: "pkill vnc" would work
<quidnunc> TrentH: What download is that?
<qin> the_owl: "text mod"
<qin> ?
<Milp_main> quidnunc yeah it did
<pfifo> Milp_main, careful pkill vnc would kill more han just that one process
<TrentH> quidnunc, VMWare..So I can do some windows things
<Milp_main> thats fine, all vnc is to be eradicated :)
<quidnunc> Milp_main: See pfifo proviso ^
<the_owl> yest the modality only text
<Milp_main> now i just need to find out how this chroot environment automatically starts that vnc server every time i start it
<the_owl> as the terminal
<quidnunc> TrentH: I have to go but that approach is what I would suggest to get someone to help you. Graphics glitches are difficult to explain
<quidnunc> and diagnose
<quidnunc> the_owl: ctrl-alt-f1?
<TrentH> Alright thank you quidnunc
<pfifo> !details | Milp_main
<ubottu> Milp_main: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<the_owl> ok thank you
<Milp_main> well its a chroot environment in img file, and as soon as i "chroot into it" it starts some sort of script that starts the vnc server, where should i be looking for that script?
<pfifo> Milp_main, you are tellingit to run a program when you chroot, `man 3 chroot` for details
<Milp_main> oooh now i found it, thanks pfifo
<Milp_main> its /root/init.sh
<pfifo> Milp_main, sorry, man 8 chroot
<Daghdha> what would happen if one would say.. define eth0 and eth1 with the mode manual and assign it an ip, and then add them to a bond. with the same ip?
<Milp_main> now if that chroot jail starts firefox in under 5 minutes im happy :)
<Havok> heya guys, i've come here because i need help, now normally i don't come here, i use the forums, but its pretty critical and i'm a tad scared, before i even ask, is this the channel for those who.... are more cautious, like i'd rather get this fixed then work out how it got fixed.... i really am scared not lazy....
<Daghdha> WOuld it maybe.. prevent ubuntu from booting properlyt?
<Andy-at-home> im trying to running a pptpd server on my vps but i have only 1 ip address, is it possible to use it with the same localip and remoteip?
<BluesKaj> Havok, just ask your question
<pfifo> Havok, ask your question, analyze the answer and then ask about cavets
<hukim> Hi all
<Havok> i've got a new laptop, a HP DV6 and i've got a few problems, in order of importance, no right mouse button, now there's PLENTY on the forums and i've found some sollutions, the problem is its a multitouch pad, and the areas to push to click are apart of it, so dragging makes it jerk around erratically, and right click is over-ruled by the contact of a finger
<Havok> i've founda  great thread, but its 15 pages long (or 13) and is full of about 6 different sollutions, i tried the one that got alot of thumbs up, compiling a kernel with a new driver, but there were errors, so i moved on.
<Havok> i can't find a difinitive sollution, and if i can't get this working - this is my fear, a narrow window in which to return it, if i can, and i'm worrying about having auseless new laptop, so i'm asking you, in a way to research it for me, but there are so many threads, each magic bullet failing somewhere, does anyone know of a sollution that actually works
<pfifo> Havok, multitouch and all the other latest greates devices may not work 100% in linux, they make this awesome device called a USB mouse that should suppliment your touch pad greatly
<cds-> lol
<cds-> true that
<Havok> pfifo, that's waht i was afraid one of you gus would say.
<alex--> pfifo: you can't draw with it very good
<Havok> why i was reluctant to come here in the first place
<Havok> i don't want multitouch, sidescrolling all that crap, i just want a touchpad that works, like my old one.
<dr-willis> Havok:  tried the next relesse yet? it may be fixed in it.
<pfifo> Havok, sorry but its true, multitouch is a work in progress, these things take time, developers have to reverse engineer drivers since the manufacturer wont support linus directly
<Havok> pfifo, again, i've read up on this, ubuntu supports a multitouch pad it just hasn't seen mine as being one, hence it takes the most recent finger-contact as the dominant one.
<linux_noob> hi everyone
<linux_noob> i really really need help with my ati card.....
<kroq-gar78> !ask | linux_noob
<ubottu> linux_noob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daghdha> WOuld it maybe.. prevent ubifconfiguntu from booting properlyt?
<linux_noob> ok, i have an x800 ati card, i have no clue how to install xf86.conf to make the card work, i have found out flgrx does not support it anymore
<pfifo> Havok, there might not be much you can do about it. but you can be a great help to others by filing bug reports and and explaining what does and dose not work. Eventually you <pice of hardware> will work, but it takes time
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: have you tried to install the ATI drivers yet through "Additional Drivers" program?
<linux_noob> yes, empty
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: HAVE you installed the drivers or is that what you're asking? I don't exactly know what xff86.conf is so that's why I'm aksing.
<Havok> My next question is about ATI too, my new laptop prides itself on having two switchable graphics cards (can use their own ram, or share an extra 3gb from the system) Ubuntu only see's the lesser one, an ATI 4500M, and has given it (or its taken) 3gb of ram, the ATI Catalyst control centre, does not show any signs of seeing the second one, it was installed via aditional drivers
<Havok> any suggestions?
<linux_noob> well, i have just downloaded xf86-video-ati from x.org, i don't know what to do with it, so i don't think it's installed
<pfifo> Havok, can you disable the crappier card in bios
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: what do you mean you downloaded it from x.org?  don't you have to install the drivers from ATI's website?
<Havok> no pfifo it can be hotswapped - works in windows (i know, i hate it too)
<linux_noob> i have downloaded the proprietary drivers and installed the catalyst and flgrx, but found out they are not supported anymore, they don't work at all and cause serious errors
<linux_noob> they were from amd.com
<pfifo> Havok, can you pastebin the output of `sudo lshw && sudo lspci && sudo lsusb`
<Havok> pfifo, i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388164&page=2 the first sollution on that page, but it got some "chunk fuzz" errors when i tried to compile
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<linux_noob> lucid lynx now
<Havok> pfifo, its huge just piping it to a file, give me a sec
<pfifo> Havok, those instruction are not completer that is a low quality post
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: how did you download the unsupported drivers from amd? I reason that the supported ones are easy to get...
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: in case you haven't, look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pfifo> Havok, yes its more than 3 lines :)
<linux_noob> yup, been on that and did everything but it wouldn't work, i'll just go through it to remember where it crashed.
<linux_noob> step 11. is where it stops
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: what is the error?
<ciss> hi
<Havok> [really huge]
<linux_noob> well i don't remember the error since it was almost a week ago, but it definitely did not work cause i tried a few times with those drivers, caused many bugs
<pfifo> Havok, i want lspci, other helpers want lshw, paste `sudo lspci` and wait on the others then
<ciss> i'm currently fighting with bug #607560 (frequent jbd2 write access) on natty desktop. is there a solution that might have not found its way into the bug comments?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607560
<Havok> pfifo,
<Havok> http://pastebin.com/CdTKWE5U
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: what's the error?
<cyperbg> can anyone write the exact command for copying 2 files from 1 folder and overwriting 2 same files in a different folder please
<MrUnagi> is there a benefit to milder over mbox?
<pfifo> Havok, ok explain the problem once agin with a bit more detail
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: can you try again?
<Andy-at-home> why would /var/log/messages not exist?
<Amoz> cyperbg, cp dir1/file dir2/file, and then the same thing with the other file
<cyperbg> Amoz is it possible for the whole command to copy both files?
<Amoz> cyperbg, you can separate the commands with && or ;
<ciss> cyperbg: do the target files have the same name?
<cyperbg> ciss yes
<cyperbg> I want to overwrite
<linux_noob> you mean what it caused to happen? cause i don't remember the error in terminal but it was something like could not locate even though it was there. i wouldn't want to try it again because it sometimes stopped ubuntu booting, or it would auto boot in safe graphics and if it did ever boot normally then everything gets so slow and stops responding
<Havok> pfifo, my laptop comes with 2 graphics cards, one is an ATI Radeon 4500M (mobile) and the other a 5750, these are switchable, this 'apparantly' means, they can be swapped at runtime (tested in windows) and they can go from 512mb dedicated memory to taking 3 gb of system memory (tested in windows to work) Ubuntu only sees the lesser card the 4500m and has given it 3gb of my ram... or its taken, one of the two
<ciss> cp file1 file2 targetdir/
<cyperbg> do I include -i
<Havok> pfifo, my problem is, i'd like to be able to switch ebtween them and control weather they have ram or not
<cyperbg> -i, --interactive
<cyperbg>               prompt before overwrite
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowTo
<ciss> cyperbg: you want it to ask?
<cyperbg> ciss no
<kroq-gar78> then don't
<ciss> then dont use -i
<cyperbg> so it will overwrite automatically?
<Amoz> no questions asked, yes
<kroq-gar78> yes
<cyperbg> great 10x
<ciss> cyperbg: yes. try: cp --help
<cyperbg> let's try
<Daghdha> Hi, i am trying to bond two nicks. One of them keeps grabbing a static ip though. Not sure where that's coming from as it'snot in the interfaces
<pfifo> Havok, you have 2 graphics cards, their output is the only thing that can be switched. #1 do you have a custome xorg.conf and if so #2 what PCI device are you telling it ot use?
<Daghdha> it's set to manual
<linux_noob> a link to a wiki how to page?
<daniel__> hey what software do i use to burn a game that is in iso form to a disc ?
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob:yes
<kroq-gar78> daniel__: brasero
<Havok> pfifo, no, i come from nvidia (desktop) this is a totally different config as far as i am concerned, and its not true, according to the manual, one is actually disaabled and the other one enabled.
<daniel__> kroq-gar78, would i use the burn image option
<linux_noob> um, i confused, that page just explains what a how to page is...    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howto
<pfifo> Havok, well according to linux, you have 2 devices, one on PCI 01:05.0 and one on PCI 2:00.0, this is reading as 2 different devices
<kroq-gar78> daniel__: yes
<Havok> pfifo, i trust that then :) so regardless, what's the sollution? get new drivers from the AMD website?
<kroq-gar78> linnux_noob: what???? that's weird...
<i_is_broke>  0
<pfifo> Havok, the solution is to tell X to use the one you want
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: I'm not sure why that link is there in the Ubuntu help wiki...
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: sorry
<linux_noob> lol its ok
<Havok> pfifo, is there a graphical program? like the Nvidia control panel? or is it research and learn?
<pfifo> Havok, your basicly dealing with a dual monitor setup but with only one monitor
<Amoz> pfifo, lol wut?
<Havok> doesn't that defeat the purpose HP tried to do?
<Havok> @ pfifo
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: ah this is what I meant... http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<pfifo> Havok, no all you need is a cusomized xorg.conf, its really not hard, google search for ati based xorg.conf's and you shout get an example, then just fine tune it
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: then check if it supports...
<Havok> thanks i'll come whine to you if i get stuck :)
<linux_noob> yup, thats the driver that totally wrecked natty, maverick and almost lucid aswell
<pfifo> Havok, i think HP is simply trying to put 2 cards into one output and allow the system to change between the two for power cunsumption aspects
<linux_noob> im looking for that link that explains why its not supported...
<cyperbg> ciss, so I enter the folder where the files I want to copy are and do that: cp cards.lib common.lib ~/Autominer/
<cyperbg> does it look alright?
<Havok> pfifo, so they are not both powered both rendering a desktop?
<Amoz> cyperbg, yes
<cyperbg> 10x :)
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: yeah linux just doesn't have the market share that windoz has, so ATI doesn't really care as much... so is ur card supported?
<kroq-gar78> by flgrx
<pfifo> Havok, its probably way over your head but if you really want you can read the whitepaper on how PCIe works
<linux_noob> the card used to be supported, but it just doesn't work
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: what's ur card again?
<gikosker> hey is anyone expert in ubuntu here?
<gikosker> i have an issue
<GOMI> why does it give this warning in .xsession    ".config/autostart/xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop"
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kroq-gar78> !ask | gikosker
<ubottu> gikosker: please see above
<pfifo> Havok, but basically its only going to use power if its doing stuff
<kroq-gar78> edbian: dang it u beat me :P
<GOMI> problem is i deleted xfce ?!? so why does it still say that
<edbian> kroq-gar78: :)
<dli> linux_noob, which generation of card? ati seems to be fine for me
<Python> I'm making a new linux distro and I need a designer for making logos, wallpapers etc...
<Python>  any takers?
<linux_noob> from the amd site, its the desktop version, x series, x8xx series linux x86
<kroq-gar78> edbian: >:(
<kroq-gar78> lol
<linux_noob> the card is the x800
<jrib> Python: you know what's gonna happen next right?
<edbian> ha
<kroq-gar78> !offtopic | Python
<ubottu> Python: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> oh thank god
<edbian> another distro
<jrib> Python: you keep talking about things you know are not on-topic here.  Please stop
<kroq-gar78> jrib: yup ;)
<dli> linux_noob, weird, x800 should be stable enough
<kroq-gar78> jrib: oh never mind
<kroq-gar78> I was thinking something else
<gikosker> when i open a window in Natty 11.04 in minimize the buttons on the right don;t glow but on maximize they do what is the problem?
<exutux> GOMI: maybe you still have that command in autostart
<dli> linux_noob, just want to confirm, you are running the open source driver, right?
<exutux> GOMI: move it from ~/.config/autostart
<linux_noob> thats the thing, i think i am but how do i check if i am running the open source driver?
<Barnabas> linux_noob, install glxinfo
<Barnabas> then
<GOMI> exutux,  okey ill try that
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep vendor
<linux_noob> sudo aptget glxinfo?
<blink> how can I use regex in the terminal?
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: sudo apt-get install glxinfo
<dli> linux_noob, you may check your xorg.conf (if exists), or /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<pfifo> Havok, but yeah, install ATI drivers and tell X to use those drivers on the correct pci device and it SHOULD just work, it dosent appear any different from a dual head setup with only one monitor
<Barnabas> linux_noob, try typing glxinfo in a terminal
<Barnabas> it should state the package to install
<MrUnagi> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<linux_noob> installing atm
<linux_noob> Reading package lists... Done
<linux_noob> Building dependency tree
<linux_noob> Reading state information... Done
<prower> hello :> i have a roland um-1 usb-to-midi cable, it works fine in windows but in ubuntu it's not appearing in jack at all? lsusb just lists ID 0582:012a Roland Corp.
<linux_noob> E: Couldn't find package glxinfo
<pfifo> Havok, an I mean there isnt a KVM withc or any weird hardware controlling output, it seems to be a simple as if the good one has output the crap one dosent
<Barnabas> linux_noob, no the pkg is not called glxinfo
<linux_noob> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<linux_noob> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<linux_noob> ahh
<kroq-gar78> oops sorry
<kyan> How can I see what is happening during the display of the plymouth splash screen during ubuntu boot? The splash screen is displaying interminably with no change other than the orange and white dots alternating. I am using ubuntu 10.10.
<pfifo> !enter | linux_noob
<ubottu> linux_noob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kroq-gar78> pfifo: didn't know that one existed :P
<linux_noob> oops, sorry
<Barnabas> linux_noob, that util is very very handy when fault finding your gpu driver
<MK``> How do I change the language encoding in gedit? When I enter foreign characters it comes out wrong when I view it in a browser.
 * pfifo gives kroq-gar78 an oatmeal cream pie
<kroq-gar78> uhhh....
<Havok> pfifo, its a .run file
<Havok> what should i do?
<kroq-gar78> what's that mean? sorry if I did something wrong...
<Amoz> Havok, ./file.run
<pfifo> Havok, no thats not right
<linux_noob> kool, installed now, i typed glxinfo but i don't wanna paste that in here!
<MrUnagi> i don't understand, after issuing MAIL=/home/fmaster/Maildir i can no longer receive mail
<Barnabas> linux_noob, try to do a glxinfo | grep vendor
<Barnabas> perhaps a glxinfo | grep direct
<pfifo> Havok, im sorry but i onyl run nvidia, i cant tell you how to get ATI working, but i can tell you that you need to get AIT drivers installed, and then write an xorg.conf file to tell X to use X drivers with Y device
<Barnabas> linux_noob, but use pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com
<linux_noob> server glx vendor string: SGI, client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI, OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<kroq-gar78> !pastebin | linux_noob
<ubottu> linux_noob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> Havok: what card do you have?
<chrisyboy> hi,i was here earlier, what i need to know is can i delete a partition with the swap partition on it?
<Havok> edbian, a 4500M and a 5750
<pfifo> edbian, he has a weird dualie device http://pastebin.com/CdTKWE5U
<edbian> chrisyboy: the swap partition is a partition.  You can delete it.  You cannot have a partition with a partition on it unless you are talking about extended partitions
<edbian> Havok: ...and ?
<edbian> dualie?
<MrUnagi> i don't understand, after issuing MAIL=/home/fmaster/Maildir i can no longer receive mail nor cd into /hom/fmaster/Maildir/new
<chrisyboy> edbian, yes its extended, i want to delete it then grow sda1 and put a new swap in?
<linux_noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650876/
<claviusmond> am i the only one that thinks konqueror sucks?
<edbian> chrisyboy: sure, go for it
<kroq-gar78> !offtopic | claviusmond
<ubottu> claviusmond: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Barnabas> linux_noob, looks like the oss drivers to me
<edbian> chrisyboy: delete the swap, (and everything in the extended) then you can remove the extended partitions
<Havok> is there any way to find out if the kernel is 64 bit? or 32 bit?
<MrUnagi> is there a mail support channel? lol
<Barnabas> allthough I have not had a Radeon gpu in a while - can anyone verify?
<Amoz> Havok, uname -a
<chrisyboy> edbian, thank you
<edbian> chrisyboy: sure
<Havok> will ubuntu update t be 64 bit or should i have installed that out of the box?
<edbian> Havok: You cannot switch from 32 bit to 64 bit.  YOu have to re-install
<Havok> k thanks
<edbian> Barnabas: verify what?  I have an ATI radeon 9550
<Barnabas> edbian, the output of glxinfo with the oss driver on a Radeon gpu
<Barnabas> edbian, I am on a NVIDIA GPU
<edbian> Barnabas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650881/
<linux_noob> so would i be able to configure it? i can try the flgrx again if someone would be able to assist me on the way...
<Barnabas> edbian, thanks - that confirms it linux_noob, you are using the oss driver
<edbian> Barnabas: 'radeon' is the name of the oss driver.  You can also use sudo lspci -k or lsmod | grep rad
<Barnabas> edbian, yes but it will not tell you if it is just loaded or being used
<ciss> i've tried to add a commit=60 option to my fstab, but it gets overridden by an appended commit=0. this is the fstab content and mount output: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/445095/
<linux_noob> damn, that means the driver just isn't that good then...
<edbian> Barnabas: If it's in use lspci -k lists it as a driver in use, not a module available.  lsmod does not list drivers that are not in use
<bollullera> ¿por?
<ciss> it's an lvm logical volume. does lvm add that option?
<daniel__> how do i make a file executable if it says its read only
<linux_noob> has anyone got experience with flgrx?
<Barnabas> edbian, well for example to test if you have direct rendering enabled
<edbian> daniel__: depends who owns it :)
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep direct
<edbian> linux_noob: I do
<bryce910> is there any network traffic sniffer like tcpdump that doesn't require root to run?
<Barnabas> stuff like that
<edbian> Barnabas: That is more detail :)
<dli> linux_noob, I think fglrx doesn't support old cards any more
<Barnabas> exactly
<AlanKey> hi wold anyone be able to tell me the commands to upgrade to 11.04??
<chrisyboy2> edbian, also what is the swap partition for? do i have to make it extended or can it be primary? when you have the time to answer thanks
<edbian> bryce910: No, they are all going to need root to run
<linux_noob> is x800 old enough?
<kroq-gar78> AlanKey: gui or command line only?
<dli> AlanKey, do-release-upgrade
<Barnabas> edbian, but necessary info with the new desktop
<daniel__> edbian, ok so i have the iso file to morrowind i burned the game to a disc using brasero and now i would like to play it with wine
<bryce910> edbian: Is there a way to get past that?
<lion42> Hi, sos I need help. I switched my hd from my old laptop (a thinkpad SL420) to my new laptop (a thinkpad t20i) and now my screen resolution is permanently stuck at 1024x768 and my fn keys don't work. I can't find a fix on google. Anyone got anything?
<MrUnagi> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<edbian> chrisyboy2: It is used to store things when there is no more ram left and to suspend to disk (hibernation).  It can be primary or logical
<dli> linux_noob, yes, x800 is the r300 family (radeon r5xx)
<edbian> Barnabas: :)
<lion42> Er, a t420i
<dli> linux_noob, fglrx dropped support for r5xx and older years ago
<edbian> daniel__: It should be executable even though it is read only.
<chrisyboy2> edbian, i just create it then im done it works on its own or do i have to edit somthing?
<edbian> daniel__: It will be read only because it is on a CD
<edbian> bryce910: Not that I am aware of
<linux_noob> :(  well then i may just get a new nvidia, i hear they have good support?
<MrUnagi> can anyone help me set up postfix on ubuntu, i am having some issues
<dli> linux_noob, I don't know, I don't touch nvidia at all
<coz_> linux_noob,  in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<edbian> chrisyboy2: Swap is unique in that the system finds it at boot time all on its own.
<ciss> nevermind, found the reason: /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/journal-commit appends the option
<linux_noob> well are the radeonhd series compatible enough?
<edbian> linux_noob: why not try fglrx?
<chrisyboy2> edbian, nice one thank you
<linux_noob> fglrx no longer supported...
<edbian> chrisyboy2: sure :)
<coz_> linux_noob,   well   Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HDxxxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD* cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<edbian> linux_noob: have you tried it?
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: somehwere I heard they were better supported than ATI, but not too sure... I haven't really had any probs with my comps yet
<Barnabas> linux_noob, buing a new gpu sounds to me as the last resort
<Barnabas> nvidia have good support
<dli> linux_noob, you may try your luck with radeonhd
<edbian> linux_noob: yes, try radeonhd
<kroq-gar78> linux_noob: I personally like NVidia better though. never had a problem with them
<Barnabas> even the new optimus setups work with the bumblebee extensions
<dli> linux_noob, or older version of radeon
<linux_noob> @edbian  ye tried many times.
<edbian> linux_noob: sorry to hear that! :(
<coz_> linux_noob,  go to the #radeon channel also
<Barnabas> linux_noob, could you msg me directly?
<linux_noob> 0.0 radeon channel?
<linux_noob> ye
<AlanKey> kroq terminal only
<subsume> How do I know where a package installs something? I cant' find libmemcached
<dli> linux_noob, yes, the #radeon people was quite helping, if you report info requested, they can fix it in days
<linux_noob> this is my first time on irc, how do i get in radeon channel
<edbian> linux_noob:  /join #radeon
<Andy-at-home> anyone got time to help an idiot? ive finally managed to retrieve an error message when my android phone connects to my pptpd daemon (on my vps) but I'm not sure about this error, im assuming it has to do with the ip addresses ive tried to use. http://pastebin.com/BKf8q3sF
<linux_noob> thank you very much guys, i reall am pleased to change over to linux!
<Python> :-)
<lion42> So I'm still having an issue. I switched my hd from my old laptop (a thinkpad SL420) to my new laptop (a thinkpad t420i) and now my screen resolution is permanently stuck at 1024x768 and my fn keys don't work. I can't find a fix on google. Anyone got anything? This is the first time after a long time on ubuntu that I've had a problem google couldn't fix.
<dli> lion42, first, can you reset display mode, in Preferences menu or in command line: xrandr
<lion42> "Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<lion42> "
<lion42> but I know that's not right, as it works on windows above that
<kroq-gar78> lion42: have you installed drivers if needed yet?
<Andy-at-home> noone else understands this error? http://pastebin.com/BKf8q3sF
<lion42> kroq-gar78, the driver-searching tool isn't showing me that I need any drivers. All my past laptops have worked out of the box except for a couple wireless cards, so I'm a total fish out of water here, lol
<lion42> oh, they're gone.
<edbian> Andy-at-home: what error are you asking about?  The first one? 'not enough ip addresses given?'
<AirandSea> linux_noob: Anonymous is always watching - Have a good time.
<AirandSea> edbian: Change nick
<Andy-at-home> im assuming the 1 was enough for just my client
<linux_noob> im a little worried 0.o
<edbian> Andy-at-home: Yeah I have no idea :(
<AirandSea> edbian now.
<Andy-at-home> GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=805a540,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd
<edbian> AirandSea: now what?
<edbian> Andy-at-home: no clue
<AirandSea> edbian: Change nick now.
<rww> AirandSea: stop that, please :(
<dli> lion42, check your xorg.conf, maybe, 1024x768 is hard set
<pfifo> AirandSea, stop while your ahead ;)
<lion42> dli, okay, this is apparently me-being-stupid-hour. How do I do that?
<AirandSea> My people can get angry :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> AirandSea, stop before one of the channel gods show up and hurt you
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<dli> lion42, have a look in /etc/X11
<ritzz> is there any appl to create a cloud network with contacts that will aloud to connect to different peers?
<edbian> hahah
<AirandSea> Then they pull the electrical current ;)
<naptastic> fglrx won't install; it says "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed." But the source and headers *are* installed. What's missing?
<AirandSea> So be nice
<kyan> Hmmm. My boot process is freezing on "Checking battery state… [OK] Edit /etc/default/fetchmail to start/stop fetchmail". What could cause this?
<edbian> kyan: Your system is all sorts of messed up! :(
<edbian> kyan: I think there is an error in /etc/default/fetchmail
<lion42> dli, not finding the file in the folder. -_-
<kyan> edbian: No kidding. I'm getting really frustrated because I have been stuck using this mac I have no idea how to use for *three weeks* now since my machine got confused.
<dli> lion42, anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
 * naptastic reboots into a stock kernel
<f4rr3ll> fala noiado
<lion42> dli, no
<edbian> kyan: Can you boot the recovery mode and edit that file?
<kyan> edbian: well I guess I should look on the bright side — at least it's not MS Windows, which I have no idea at all how to use.
<dli> lion42, what's your video card?
<edbian> kyan: You don't know how to use any OS! :P
<kyan> edbian: I can, and already tried. It still displayed the error. So I think I'll remove fetchmail.
<rizzuh_laptop> Several minutes after login I am asked for my password to unlock the "default" keyring. Why? What does that keyring store and why can't I set it up be unlocked automatically after login?
<edbian> kyan: and does it say in that file?
<kyan> edbian: Hey, no disses! I do know how to use ubuntu — or wait a minute, if I did I would n't be asking here :-D
<coz_> rizzuh_laptop,  to you have the system to log in automatically?
<edbian> kyan: :)
<Ex-Opesa> lm-sensors show fan2/fan3/fan4, I have only 1. How can I modify sensor's output and remove fan2/3/4?
<coz_> rizzuh_laptop,   http://askubuntu.com/questions/867/how-can-i-stop-being-prompted-to-unlock-the-default-keyring-on-boot
<lion42> dli, intel hd 3000 integrated
<kyan> edbian: Every line is commented out except START_DAEMON=no
<AirandSea> A waterglass tide.
<bazhang> AirandSea, what?
<edbian> kyan: yeah just remove that package.  I don't know the correct syntax (stop, start, false, true, no, yes)
<rww> AirandSea: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please take other chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bazhang> AirandSea, nonsense to #ubuntu-offtopic
<derp> how can i merge 2 folders in Ubuntu?
<edbian> derp: drag the contents of one into the other
<Python> ctrl+a ctrl+x and ctrl+v at destination
<Alexandra13> Hey there guys, is there anybody that can help me with Ubuntu?
<edbian> Alexandra13: that's what we do!
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Alexandra13, ask a question first
<pappa_bear> Alexandra13, just ask the question
<blackhawk> anyone here has experience with Internet connection / wired networking issues?
<Alexandra13> Lol sorry
<edbian> beat ya'll to it
<edbian> Alexandra13: no worries
 * pappa_bear lolz
<lion42> ... oh, irc.
<bazhang> blackhawk, more details please
<tru3fate> can anyone help please. how do i get netfliz to work on Ubuntu 11
<lion42> dli, got anything?
<edbian> tru3fate: You can't :(
<bazhang> tru3fate, netfliz?
<kyan> edbian: Dang. Now it's stuck on "Checking battery state… [OK]"
<edbian> bazhang: netflix I presume
<bazhang> edbian, thanks
<edbian> kyan: Yeah, turn off quite and splash to get more errors
<tru3fate> netflix
<edbian> bazhang: hahah sure
<bazhang> tru3fate, you cannot
<lion42> tru3fate, you can run windows on a vm and watch netflix at 1 frame per minute
<lion42> if you so desire.
<lion42> :P
<edbian> lion42: haha
<Alexandra13> Well basically, I have 3 OS's. I'm on Windows 7 now, I am using VBox to run DamnSmallLinux and Ubuntu. The first two have full internet access. Ubuntu doesn't. I'm using an ssh tunnel to get internet to firefox. It works fine. The problem is that I want to use KVIrc and it won't connect to any servers.  I don't know how to sort this out.
<kyan> edbian: Already did! I think whatever's getting stuck in its gizzard is what comes on *after* the battery check and the fetchmail daemon, and it just doesn't list it until it's done.
<edbian> kyan: That's what I think too.
<el_seano> Hey guys, I'm having some issues getting rhythmbox to run on this laptop.  Trying to run from a terminal with debugging turned on spews out this: http://pastie.org/2261231
<edbian> kyan: quite and splash are removed? Usually it doesn't show the items like it is if quite is removed.  It shows lower level stuff
<derpyshitty> How can i merge 2 folders in Ubuntu?
<lion42> tru3fate, hulu+ works fine, and has an app that works with linux if I recall correctly. or you can dual boot into windows if you really need netflix.
<edbian> derpyshitty: Didn't I just tell you?
<qin> Is here someone from NY, please PM me.
<edbian> kyan: Are you using fgrlx ?
<el_seano> so far, I've tried apt-get purge rhythmbox, and reinstalling, deleting everything rhythmbox related that lives in my homedir, and specificying blank db and playlist files with commandline options.
<rww> qin: try #ubuntu-us-ny
<pappa_bear> @lion42 : i do that too (hulu+)
<bazhang> !loco > qin
<ubottu> qin, please see my private message
<qin> rww: Thanks
<el_seano> all results in the same output.
<alex--> Alexandra13: set the network connection on your virtualbox to 'network birdged adapter'
<tru3fate> rgr thanx
<edbian> kyan: When it gets stuck can you ctrl + alt + F1  ?
<alex--> derpyshitty: i'm not sure about which version you are using, but in 10.04 you will be asked what to do (merge, copy, skip)
<kyan> edbian: If those are the things that go immediately before nomodeset, yes. I thought it was quiet, not quite, though, but that's probably just my brain being weird..
<edbian> kyan: Oh, typo, it's quiet you're right.
<lion42> alex--, its a troll that keeps getting banned. not a real question.
<blackhawk> i have a gigabyte motherboard with built in ethernet which i am connected to,the internet connection is really unstable and cuts of every now and then and comes back after a min or few sec,when i do a ping test it gives normal values for sometime then cuts of and suddenly the lagged numbers come out like 6000ms or so and sometimes it says unable to reach the server (google),when browsing or online gaming it's really unstable,even here on irc it lags like a
<blackhawk> min and a whole bunch of msgs come out
<alex--> lion42: who, derpyshitty or alexandra?
<edbian> blackhawk: sounds like the cable is bad
<Alexandra13> Well I assure you i'm not a troll
<lion42> alex--, derp
<alex--> what means derp?
<edbian> hahahahah
<edbian> indeed
<kyan> edbian: I don't know about fgrlx — google says it's an ati driver and I have an ati card so probably, but thta wouldn't be the problem probably because I have had graphics working fine before.
<lion42> ...lol
<edbian> kyan: can you ctrl + alt + F1  when it's stuck?
<kyan> edbian: ctl+alt+f1 worked.
<Alexandra13> Alex, can I PM you?
<edbian> kyan: log in
<edbian> run dmesg
<alex--> ye, shure
<alex--> sure *
<edbian> kyan: look at the end for errors
<kyan> edbian: Only possible error on last line: [42.767364] EXT4-fs (sda1): remounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<edbian> kyan: Well that's bad.  It had to remount / as read only.
<edbian> kyan: What other errors are in the output of dmesg?
<edbian> kyan: You can do shift + page up
<kyan> edbian: Everything else has to do with vboxdrv.
<edbian> kyan: some samples?
<kyan> edbian: Well there's that trying to deactivate nmi watchdog thing, and then it sais: Fount 2 prociessor cores. fAsync=0 offMin=0x4e8 offMax=0x15a8 TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernal timer mode is 'normal' Successfully loaded version 3.2.8_OSE (interface 0x00140001)., then the EXT4-fs mount error.
<edbian> kyan: that is not an error
<kyan> edbian: I bet the read-only problem is why nano was complaining about no such file or directory earlier.
<lion42> SO my problem is still up and roaring, and it appears the person who was helping me has wandered off the IRCs. My screen resolution is stuck at 1024x768. I just switched this hd (which already had ubuntu on it, and was working fine) from my thinkpad sl420 to my new thinkpad t420i
<kyan> edbian: No I think it's just telling me what my configuration is.
<edbian> kyan: nano was weird earlier.  I don't know if this is related.  The read-only problem i likely the product of something else bad happening
<kyan> edbian: Dang! What could it be?
<lion42> It wont give me any other resolution options, xrandr tells me: "Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768"
<edbian> kyan: I need more errors to figure it out!
<edbian> kyan: Give me all of the errors one at a timne
<kyan> edbian: Oh no! Ok so I will go through that file from the beginning for errors.
<alex--> kyan: i recommend you to put them on pastebin
<edbian> kyan: pastebin will make it faster
<el_seano> Hey guys, I'm having some issues getting rhythmbox to run on this laptop.  Trying to run from a terminal with debugging turned on spews out this: http://pastie.org/2261231
<el_seano> so far, I've tried apt-get purge rhythmbox, and reinstalling, deleting everything rhythmbox related that lives in my homedir, and specificying blank db and playlist files with commandline options.
<kyan> edbian: Ok.
<edbian> kyan: sure
<el_seano> all results in the same output.
<edbian> el_seano: see segmentation fault?  That means the program tried to access ram locations it is not allowed to access.
<adubz> what is the command to run to launch network manager
<Khisanth> that could be from the plugins
<adubz> i do update-menus and i dont see network-manager
<Andy-at-home> ok, im receiving GRE errors when I try to connect to my pptpd daemon so im assuming there is a something along the route that is blocking the GRE packets, theres a good chance that its my mobile network provider (tmobile) but i would like to make sure its not my vps. how can i check if GRE packets are blocked?
<mattalexx> I am setting up a home network. Each computer will have a subdomain of ma0.me. I'm setting up an Ubuntu machine called bird.ma0.me. Should the "Your computer's name" field have "bird" or "bird.ma0.me"? king on #httpd
<mattalexx> * Topic for #httpd is: Apache HTTP Server help || Register with Nickserv to speak in this channel || Step one: Look in the error log || httpd versions 2.3.12 (beta), 2.2.19 (stable) || Docs at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/ || Paste http://pastebin.com/ || ##php for all your PHP needs || You are not entitled to free support, we are volunteers.
<mattalexx> * Topic for #httpd set by barefoot!~barefoot@unaffiliated/barefoot at Mon May 23 06:19:45 2011
<mattalexx> <mattalexx> So when I am building a web server, I should set the clock to GMT?
<FloodBot1> mattalexx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> ?
<rww> o.O
<mattalexx> Whoa, so sorry. My clipboard had different stuff than I thought
<edbian> mattalexx: ha
<mattalexx> My real question is:
<mattalexx> I am setting up a home network. Each computer will have a subdomain of ma0.me. I'm setting up an Ubuntu machine called bird.ma0.me. Should the "Your computer's name" field have "bird" or "bird.ma0.me"? http://i.imgur.com/UF36P.png
<Nikyo> Hi :-)
<Khisanth> adubz: here it's called 'NetworkManager' :)
<edbian> mattalexx: nice arrow :)
<mattalexx> Thanks
<com64> I'm trying to compile something, but ./configure fails: http://pastebin.com/axkNYecN . My config.log: http://pastebin.com/aQ8DH0hX . I've spent three days trying to get this to work...
<rww> com64: install the package "build-essential"
<com64> did.
<littlebearz> mattalexx: it doesn'r really matter as long as your hostname is bird.ma0.me
<com64> btw, I'm cross-compiling
<mattalexx> littlebearz, What exactly is that field setting?
<com64> also, I've cross-compiled the exact same thing for a different platform without problems.
<robinsch> :p
<littlebearz> mattalexx: for mine, I put littlebearz while it serves vpn.xxw.ca
<littlebearz> mattalexx: its up to the DNS to route to the correct IP and your webserver to accept the vhost
<el_seano> edbian: That's not terribly specific though, is it?  And how would I go about determing which parts of the RAM are inaccessible to just this program?
<edbian> el_seano: Well it's really more like the programmer did not do his job well.  It's a bug.  (Most likely).  But you can get the source if you'd like.  It is not something a non-programmer could fix.
<edbian> el_seano: If you wanna learn about what ram a program can access and which it cannot get a book about operating systems.  Memory management is a huge deal in developing an OS
<edbian> el_seano: I don't fully understand it so I can't explain much more than that.
<Andy-at-home> why dont i have iptables installed in a default ubuntu 10.04?
<Khisanth> el_seano: you can try disabling all the plugins first
<edbian> Andy-at-home: It is not a package.  It's built into the kernel
<edbian> Andy-at-home: sudo iptables -L
<Andy-at-home> does nothing
<edbian> Andy-at-home: sudo iptables -L  does nothing?
<el_seano> Khisanth: disabling the plugins without running the program would entail moving or removing them I think.  I tried using rhythmbox with the --dry-run option, which I sort of figured would load it without any plugins or user settings, but no such luck,.
<Andy-at-home> lol, aye, 'command not found'
<edbian> Andy-at-home: you're using sudo ?
<Andy-at-home> indeed
<edbian> Andy-at-home: What os are you running?
<el_seano> edbian: It seems to me that the programs running under init should have access to the memory detailed by `free`, yeah/
<Andy-at-home> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<el_seano> ?
<Khisanth> el_seano: well the only point of that is to determine if the segfault is from rb or one of the plugins
<edbian> Andy-at-home: oh, look at that, it is a package :/
<el_seano> ah, I see
<edbian> el_seano: It's more elaborate than that :)
<edbian> :P
<el_seano> edbian: fair enough :)
<edbian> el_seano: :)
<Khisanth> el_seano: if you replace "memory" with "money" your rhythmbox is attempting a bank robbery :)
<Andy-at-home> this because its a VPS? maybe iptables controlled by the host operating system?
<Andy-at-home> installed now
<el_seano> ah ha!
<edbian> Andy-at-home: this is not default ubuntu
<edbian> el_seano: ah-ha ?
<Andy-at-home> thats mental, no logs until i install rsyslog and no iptables
<el_seano> so removing rhythmbox-plugins, rhythmbox-plugin-cd-recorder and rhythmbox-ubuntu-one-store let me start up rhythmbox
<el_seano> had to be all three
<el_seano> doing one at a time (well, incrementally anyway) was still spewing out segmentation faults
<Khisanth> could have been the last one removed :)
<Viper550> Okay, I'm on Oneric with Virtualbox and guest additions on, why isn't it going to unity 3d mode?
<edbian> el_seano: there ya go
<edbian> el_seano: Tell those plugin devs they don't know what they're doing.
<el_seano> edbian: And how!
<edbian> el_seano: ha
<ciunix> #ubuntu-it
<Khisanth> just make sure the packager didn't patch anything first ...
<Andy-at-home> after making changes to iptables do i need to do anything? reboot?
<edbian> Andy-at-home: no
<Alexandra13> Does anybody know anything about Virtualbox and ssh tunnels?
<edbian> Andy-at-home: infact, if you do, it gets wiped out
<Andy-at-home> lol, ah cool, thanks
<giuseppe__> hi all
<wildbat> hi
<kyan> edbian: http://pastebin.com/Hfe1jJsy
<giuseppe__> anybody can explain me how to install a git server in a my computer? not github.. but a repository like cvs but in git
<edbian> kyan: reading...
<edbian> kyan: what the heck is HEST table not found?
<Khisanth> giuseppe__: #git would be better for that
<kyan> edbian: That included anything that looked like an error to me, or looked like it might be of interest.
<kyan> edbian: I don't have any clue.
<edbian> kyan: It's interesting
<kyan> edbian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/599715
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 599715 in linux (Ubuntu) "HEST: Table is not found!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Python> query phrik
<Python> oops
<edbian> kyan: Comment that it's still there for you as well.  put your uname -a for them to see.  use an older kernel.
<Alexandra13> Nobody knows anything about ssh commands?
<edbian> Alexandra13: I do
<Alexandra13> Then may I PM you?
<MrUnagi> has anyone here successfully set up a mail server?
<edbian> Can we talk in the channel?
<Alexandra13> Ok
<edbian> Alexandra13: :)
<Alexandra13> What is the following doing?: ssh -N -L
<ionite> Can I install Natty from my external HDD? Using it as a USB boot up device?
<lion42> ionite, yes, you should be able to.
<edbian> Alexandra13: well -N does not execute a remote command.  It is used to open ports
<ionite> but my HDD is NTFS
<Alexandra13> That sounds about right
<edbian> Alexandra13: This is in man ssh.  -L specifics what addresses / ports to forward
<KM0201> ionite: are you wanting to install "FROM" (ie, use the usb to install to an internal drive) or install "TO" the external... Either way, the usb will have to be formatted.
<ionite> can i install from a SD card then? the concept is still the same, USB?
<Alexandra13> I see, so in the following command it's forwarding port 9050 to an internal IP?
<Alexandra13> ssh -N -L 9050:10.0.2.2:9050 root@10.0.3.1
<KM0201> ionite: , i thnk so.. never used an sdcard, but i don't see why not
<lion42> ionite, if your computer can boot from your card reader, which I suspect some cannot?
<lion42> But if it does, sure why not.
<edbian> Alexandra13: That is a typo
<ionite> cuz my thumbdrive is only 128mb but my SD is 8GB
<KM0201> ionite: agree w/ lion42 as long as your machine can boot the sdcard, i don't see why you couldn't boot it.
<edbian> Alexandra13: 9050:10.0.2.2:9050  you specify the port twice
<Alexandra13> It works though
<KM0201> ionite: i'd try following the steps to create a bootable USB, but instead of selecting a USB device, select your SD card
<ionite> i tried booting from SD many times but i kept encountering error such as vesamenu32: com32r image error
<KM0201> ionite: worst that happens, it doesn't work
<edbian> Alexandra13: curious
<kyan> edbian: Sorry what do you mean?
<edbian> Alexandra13: you don't need the precceding 9050
<edbian> kyan: Comment on the bug, use an older kernel.
<edbian> kyan: What don't you understand?
<lion42> ionite, are you planning on installing ubuntu to the hd in your computer, or are you trying to run it off of sd/externaldrive/whatever?
<ionite> or recently another error is that: Loading Bootimage                           and the screen freezes there.
<kyan> edbian: Oh, the bug. Sorry! Duh.
<Alexandra13> I see, but it won't affect the command will it? Even if redundant
<edbian> kyan: ha, sure
<ionite> i'm installing onto my C drive from my SD card
<edbian> Alexandra13: apparently not
<lion42> ionite, why not just pick up a cd?
<Khisanth> would be odd if it did
<lion42> Or a 5$ 2gb usb stick
<ionite> i don't have a CD writer
<Alexandra13> Ok then, so I'm not too worried about it. Maybe the latter 9050 doesn't need to be there. What's the comman actually doing?
 * lion42 shrugs. that's what I would do, in any case.
<KM0201> lion42: i agree...
<edbian> Alexandra13: forwards the port 9050 on address 10.whatever to the server your sshing to.  I'm not very sure on the details though
<Khisanth> not quite ...
<Khisanth> that is sshing to .3.1 but the forwarding is to .2.2 :)
<edbian> aaah
<Alexandra13> Ok then, well let's say that this tunnel is providing 9050 with the internet, does this mean I can modify other applications to use the same port so that they also use the internet?
<kyan> edbian: Like this?
<kyan> edbian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/599715/comments/14
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 599715 in linux (Ubuntu) "HEST: Table is not found!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<edbian> kyan: lookgs good
<edbian> quite ubottu
<buhman> I have an active-backup port-trunk/bond and I want to arbitrarily select which interface I want to be the active slave
<kyan> edbian: I don't think that's what is keeping me from getting a graphical login to work though. It seems like quite a popular problem.
<Khisanth> Alexandra13: sounds like you are trying to do transparent proxying
<Alexandra13> Khisanth: You're correct.
<edbian> kyan: yes.  switch to ctrl + alt + F1 and run sudo gdm
<kyan> ctrl+alt+f1 did nothing.
<duli> What package should I install so firefox changes its language to the same of my system?
<edbian> kyan: You can't switch to ctrl + alt + F1 anymore?  you could before?
<edbian> kyan: Did you never leave it?
<kyan> edbian: /usr/sbin/gdm-binary: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_mapped_file_unref
<kyan> edbian: I don't think I ever did leave it.
<edbian> kyan: That's the error you got?
<edbian> kyan: sudo apt-get update
<kyan> Yes
<edbian> kyan: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<Alexandra13> Khisanth: So far it's been set up to work. Ubuntu cannot connect to the internet, except through two ports where firefox is connected to. The ssh commands make this possible. My problems is that I can't get KVIrc to do the same.
<kyan> edbian: Ok, thanks. I'll have to leave for a bit (only one machine can have internet at a time) though.
<edbian> kyan: ok
<Khisanth> Alexandra13: do you know what kind of proxy you are dealing with?
<edbian> kyan: if it doesn't upgrade gdm you should sudo apt-get purge gdm and then sudo apt-get install gdm
<KM0201> ionite: not sure where you live, but the CVS near me, they have 4gig thumb drives for like $8.. they're made by Lexar they work fine
<Alexandra13> Khisanth: No. Is there any way I could tell? I didn't set this up myself.
<centHOGG> spend $$$
#ubuntu 2011-07-24
<Khisanth> Alexandra13: besides looking at the network traffict nothing really comes to mind
<Khisanth> Alexandra13: if kvirc has proxy settings you can just try setting that :)
<Alexandra13> Khisanth: I already tried this and it tried to connect but timed out
<lion42> KM0201, don't think we had the right answers. :P
<KM0201> lion42: guess not... :)
<Khisanth> Alexandra13: what did you set the proxy address to?
<pfifo> lion42, KM0201 sorry i was daydreaming
<pfifo> :D
<edbian> of what?
<lion42> It happens?
<pfifo> edbian, minecraft
<KM0201> pfifo: don't really know what you're talking about... i thought that was ionite we were helping
<edbian> pfifo: :)
<Fretta> How can I install ImageMagick-6.6.1 ?
<Fretta> on lucid
<pfifo> KM0201, yeah I need the question again, too much chatter but I can boot ubunto on a toaster, I think that was his problem :)
<KM0201> lol
<lion42> Fretta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ImageMagick
<Barzogh> Fretta: apt-get install imagemagick ? ^^
<pfifo> Fretta, install gparted, it very much similiar
<ciss> on ubuntu natty, my syntactically correct settings in /etc/hdparm.conf get ignored. settings i made in rc.local got reverted. what am i missing?
<KM0201> Fretta: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-imagemagick-in-ubuntu-linux      another one
<lion42> ... why is it that three people answer their question and nobody can answer mine.
 * lion42 laughs.
<pfifo> Fretta, disregard that im thinking of the wrong program
<ciss> (i now they got reverted because i issued hdparm -y and heard the drive spin down for moment)
<KM0201> lion42: didnt see your quetion, what was it?
<edbian> we hate you lion42
<lion42> edbian, I'm used to it. <3
<ciss> "for a moment"
<Fretta> Thanks guys/gals :)
<KM0201> lion42: i actually sent a channel message (to everyone but you of course) to not answer your question... it's an #ubuntu conspiracy
<pfifo> lion42, repeat, your not even on my scrollback
<ciss> KM0201: conspiracy? thought it was mentioned in the topic ...
<lion42> KM0201, I switched my hd from my old laptop, a thinkpad sl420 with 0 problems running 10.04 64, to my new laptop, a t420i. I can't change the resolution from 1024x768 and my fn keys don't work. How do I fix?
<aroman> Hi, how can I get my external hard drive to auto-mount during boot in Natty?
<edbian> lion42: what graphics card do you have?
<KM0201> my first thought, would be to reconfigure xorg.conf
<pfifo> !fstab | aroman
<ubottu> aroman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lion42> ed1703, intel hd 3000 integrated
<edbian> aroman: Make an entry for it in fstab
<sudokill> aroman, use fstab
<edbian> lion42: Can you pastebin dmesg for me?
<lion42> KM0201, that was advised to me, if I could only find that file. WHICH I CANNOT because I am secretly a noob
<aroman> i didn't realize fstab could work with external HDs
<ciss> aroman: add "udisks --mount /dev/xxx" to /etc/rc.local
<lion42> edbian, small and stupid words pls.
<ciss> with xxx being your drive
<aroman> ciss: that'd make more sense to me
<edbian> lion42: run dmesg  copy and paste the output here: paste.ubuntu.com  give me the link
<KM0201> lion42: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  if you don't have one, you need to create one
<edbian> lion42: clear enough? :)
<KM0201> !res | lion42
<ubottu> lion42: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pfifo> lion42, you dont move an installed OS to another set of hardware, reinstll
<aroman> i asked specifically because i didn't want to use fstab
<lion42> pfifo, I did.
<KM0201> pfifo: meh... it an actually be done usually with Linux.. Linux isn't windows
<edbian> lion42: The fn keys are a separate issue
<centHOGG> it isn't?
<edbian> pfifo: What if you replace the parts over time 1 by 1?
<edbian> pfifo: When do you reinstall?
<lion42> and I have actually used multiple computers with the same hd, lol
<edbian> aroman: that is the only way
<pfifo> aroman, why not, standards are standards :)
<lion42> but I figured it was worth trying..
<edbian> aroman: but it is not hard
<aroman> i know perfectly well how to use fstab, lol.
<KM0201> edbian: well, if we all have Window-itis, we reinstall whenever we upgrade any hardware..
<edbian> KM0201: linux is windows
<aroman> but i'd much rather hook into the init system directly
<nit-wit> lion42, have you run a update to get the proper drivers?
<aroman> and ubuntu is insane and uses upstart
<edbian> aroman: :)
<lion42> KM0201, I don't have one
<ciss> aroman: if you mount a drive in gnome and then type "mount" on the command line, you'll see your drive listed with the option uhelper=udisks
<edbian> KM0201: :)
<centHOGG> linux is like windows without all the thought behind it
<KM0201> lion42: there you goo, you need to create one
<lion42> nit-wit, no. The drivers tool is not showing me any drivers
<lion42> KM0201, how
<KM0201> !res | lion42 its there.
<ubottu> lion42 its there.: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<KM0201> lion42: second link
<pfifo> lion42, well this is an X problem, I personally write my own xorg.conf for all my systems, habit from non modular X, it works great
<edbian> centHOGG: ha
<aroman> ciss: I know which spec device it is, but thanks ;)
<ciss> edbian: it's not the only way
<Reikoku>  pfifo: Thought I was the only one :D
<edbian> ciss: really?
 * aroman wonders when ubuntu will hop on the systemd wagon
<lion42> KM0201, clicked the link, am lost.
<TrentH> Hey
<pfifo> aroman, there is the /etc/init/mountall.conf file for upstart, if you really want to intergrate to the fullest, that is the place
<Reikoku> systemd is bad :(
<aroman> Reikoku: nonsense
<aroman> systemd is awesome
<aroman> pfifo: i'll look into that, thansk
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Reikoku> No, it's not :/
<aroman> thanks*
<aroman> Reikoku: links
<edbian> lion42: look at dynamically settings different resolutions
<TrentH> Hello, i'm having trouble with VMware. Whenever I go to "Power On a OS" it minimizes and won't stay open?
<Reikoku> aroman: It's another attempt to drop even further POSIX support
<pfifo> !who | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<bazhang> pfifo, you, for one
<aroman> Reikoku: but it's way faster
<KM0201> lion42: look at "adding undetected resolutions"
<edbian> lion42: and step 6.4
<Reikoku> aroman: If you believe in portable applications and services, systemd is bad
<aroman> i don't
<Reikoku> It's not way faster
<aroman> so there you go xD
<edbian> I don't even believe in shoes
<bazhang> Reikoku, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<edbian> or VCRs
<pfifo> bazhang, are you seriously talking to me?
<centHOGG> betamax?
<Reikoku> bazhang: If anyone needs support I will happily give them support
<markus> hello hello
<edbian> markus: hi
<bazhang> Reikoku, this is not chat central until that time.
<markus> is there someone here who might be able to help me with a photo editing programm im looking for?
<bazhang> markus, whats the name
<Reikoku> markus: Probably
<markus> i have a blurry pic and wold like to un-blur it
<centHOGG> stop drinking
<markus> im just looking for a programm that can do it
<mikef187> lol
<bazhang> centHOGG, stop that
<sudokill> gimp?
<markus> hmmm that might fix the prob already centHOGG
<markus> ;
<Reikoku> markus: Unshake might work
<edbian> gimp probably but actually doing it is probably hard
<aroman> ciss: anything different from `udisks --mount` as compared to `mount`?
<Reikoku> http://www.zen147963.zen.co.uk/Unshake/Download.html markus
<markus> unshake eh?
<Reikoku> But it's not easy to do, and usually doesn't work
<sudokill> gimp has sharpen
<markus> im a beginner on linux and i cant find it in the software centre
<sudokill> idk how well it works
<markus> how do i get it?
<aroman> markus: have you tried glasses? :P
<lion42> haha.
<markus> what the terminal command?
<Reikoku> markus: unshake probably isn't in the software centre
<centHOGG> gimp = obama's presidency so far
<Reikoku> gimp will be
<markus> glasses of beer aroman ;)
<Reikoku> lol obama
<lion42> KM0201, looking at it, might as well be in greek for me. :P
<edbian> wow, we are off-topic!
<KM0201> centHOGG: lol, for the win!
<KM0201> markus: if gimp isn't in software center, you need to adjust your source list most likely
<Andy-at-home> ive just created a x509 certificate with openswan, where can I find it?
<pfifo> aroman, sorry I kinda got lost in the offtopic chatter did you have a question about the upstars script? can you ask again?
<Kre10s_> trying to depmod... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/650913/
<berzirker> #org-mode
<aroman> markus: the command would be something like wget http://www.zen147963.zen.co.uk/Unshake/Unshake15r1b.zip && unzip Unshake15r1b.zip && cd Unshake/; java Unshake.jar
<aroman> i forget the syntax for launching java apps, and I don't have a JRE installed
<markus> tthanks aroman ill give it a shot
<aroman> pfifo: Ah, I was just asking the difference from udisks --mount and `mount`
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  i want to transfer 22G of stuff from one ubuntu laptop to another.  im doing it over wireless but its only getting 100kbps or so
<lion42> aroman, afaik it... works if you just click it?
<aroman> arooni-mobile: wireless is slow
<lion42> unpack and click it, that is.
<aroman> lion42: he asked for the terminal command ;)
<markus> and thanks Reikoku and KM0201
<Reikoku> np
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  i want to transfer 22G of stuff from one ubuntu laptop to another.  im doing it over wireless but its only getting 100kbps or so... i also have a regular ethernet cable that is hooked up between both laptops.  how can i do this faster?
<lion42> aroman, well its not my fault they want needless complications!
<aroman> hah
<Reikoku> arooni-mobile: rsync works best for me
<aroman> Reikoku: +1
<edbian> arooni-mobile: You cannot go from computer to computer without a special cable
<edbian> arooni-mobile: compress the data then send it
<arooni-mobile> edbian, so ethernet cable doesnt work?
<arooni-mobile> how do i compress then send it
<edbian> arooni-mobile: Not a regular one no.  Unless you have a switch and two cables
<pfifo> aroman, ahh use mount, udisks isnt in base
<aroman> you'd need a CAT5e bridging cable
<edbian> arooni-mobile: right click it and compress
<KM0201> lion42: is your resolutioon normal on the live cd?
<pfifo> !info udisks | aroman
<aroman> pfifo: it isn't bash-completion completed it
<ubottu> aroman: udisks (source: udisks): storage media interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 209 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<aroman> it isn't*?
<lion42> KM0201, no, its stuck in the same shit
<aroman> yeah I'm on natty
<lion42> which I know is not the actual max res on the laptop
<bazhang> lion42, no cursing
<pfifo> aroman, you might NOT have udisks, mount you HAVE to have
<aroman> sure
<aroman> but what's the difference technically?
<KM0201> lion42: i think what you want to do... is sudo Xorg -configure
<KM0201> lion42: follow the prompts
<KM0201> lion42: you may have to drop to console to do that though
<pfifo> aroman, thats the thing I dont have it, so no manpage to know what it dose
<lion42> KM0201, the prompts make about as much sense to me as singing cats!
<Reikoku> This channel must be a nightmare to moderate with so many rules :P
<justine777w> I am trying to get the wireless on my laptop to work, but I do not know which windows driver to download in order to finish completing the instructions.
<aroman> pfifo: ah. well I can read a manpage too :)
<pfifo> aroman, i suspect man 8 udisks,
<aroman> Reikoku: that's why there's hundreds of people in here to help I guess ;)
<edbian> lion42: ask more specific questions instead of always saying 'I don't understand this!'
<KM0201> lion42: have out ried it?.. just take defaults, then you'lll have a xorg.conf, and can set it up
<lion42> ... defaults of what? where?
<Reikoku> aroman: I think that's more linked to the proportion of Ubuntu users on freenode :P
<KM0201> justine777w: are you sure you need a windows driver, which wireless device do you have? there may be Linux drivers
<KM0201> lion42: hang on just a sec
<lion42> edbian, I'm in the undetected resolution section of the page. it gives instructions like entering xrandr --newmode <Mode``Line>, what should I enter in those fields?
<edbian> justine777w: Use a linux driver! :D
<swim> hey lovely folks, i've got ubuntu with lxde interface..  how do i get that dang home folder link off of my desktop?????
<edbian> lion42: mmm, I didn't look that closely.  I do not know how to come up with mode lines.  You should follow KM0201's directions
<pfifo> lion42, it wants the syntax for a xorg.conf modeline
<Kre10s_> trying to depmod... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/650913/ any idea of a workaround to get this to work on a 64 bit system?
<edbian> pfifo: Do you know how to make them?
<justine777w> KM0201: Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<edbian> justine777w: what card do you have?
<Kre10s_> seems pretty basic to me.
<KM0201> justine777w: that still doesn't tell me what card you have
<pfifo> edbian, no but i have an example for you
<justine777w> edbian: I am not sure what card I have.
<lion42> justaman, "system" "administration" "hardware drivers"
<edbian> pfifo: for him :)
<lion42> no need to manually install it in my experience.
<edbian> justine777w: sudo lspci will show you what card
<aroman> pfifo: udisks(7) actually
<martin_tsc> Hi there,  Im trying to set up a VPN, what is the gateway that I use?
<edbian> justine777w: It is a pci card not usb right?
<KM0201> justine777w: open a terminal and copy/paste this thre and hit enter..... lspci | grep Wireless
<aroman> pfifo: and it looks like it's a d-bus daemon that hooks into the system bus, and is likely a wrapper for the lower level tools like `mount`'s backend
<pfifo> edbian, lion42 try editing this you might not need "modeline" part:  Modeline      "1600x1200" 162.00 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250
<edbian> pfifo: what are all the numbers?
<Andy-at-home> why would i get the errors "IPsec support in kernel - [FAILED]" and "Checking that pluto is running - [FAILED]"
<Andy-at-home> trying to get openswan installed
<lion42> pfifo, what do I type before that to properly enter it?
<sudokill> ctcp Andy-at-home version
<Andy-at-home> what was that?
<edbian> KM0201: where did you go?
<justine777w> edbian: http://pastebin.com/ZhzTwtAC
<pfifo> lion its easier for me to know what resolution you want
<edbian> justine777w: reading...
<KM0201> edbian: right here, why?
<pfifo> lion42,  its easier for me to know what resolution you want
<edbian> KM0201: didn't hear from you for a bit
<edbian> justine777w: I know exactly how to get this card working.
<edbian> justine777w: PM me?
<KM0201> edbian: lol, PMing w/ lion on this graphics card issue.
<edbian> KM0201: ahh!
<lion42> pfifo, 1366x768
<martin_tsc> which is the Gateway I can use to set up a VPN?
<justine777w> KM0201:http://pastebin.com/ZhzTwtAC
<pfifo> lion42, LCD or CRT?
<edbian> justine777w: PM me?
<swim> remove home folder from desktop on lxde interface??
<KM0201> justine777w: i saw it, talk w/ edbian, he's familiar w/ that device.. it should get working very easily
<KM0201> you don't need a windows driver
<lion42> pfifo, lcd on a laptop
<edbian> KM0201: thanks :)
<Justin-home> A long time ago on Ubuntu server I installed a sql server and forgot the password. I need a fresh install of mysql5 but it gives me 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)' when I try to set the password for the new install. Any ideas how to get rid of the old mysql database?
<nvrpunk> hey, im using 11.10 with an intel 915 and the transparency no longer works
<nvrpunk> anyone have any ideas?
<kyan> edbian: I ran that command and downloaded the packages. They are installing now.
<justine777w> KM0201: thank you
<edbian> kyan: I don't recall but ok :)
<KM0201> justine777w: i didn't really do anything, but..lol, ok.. if it helped, i'm glad i could help
<kyan> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pfifo> lion42, then try `xrandr --newmode  "1600x1200"`
<edbian> kyan: ahhh
<edbian> kyan: Yes I recall now
<pfifo> lion42, sorry
<lion42> pfifo, my laptop can't do 1600..
<edbian> lion42: That's the resolution you wanted
<mikef187>     /set irc_conf_mode on
<pfifo> lion42, then try `xrandr --newmode  "1366x768"` old paste data :(
<kyan> edbian: Sorry it took so long. There were about 180 mb (or something like that? between 1 and 2 hundred megs) of packages to download
<lion42> okay
<edbian> kyan: that's fine
<kyan> edbian: ok it's done now.
<aroman> ciss: others: So I added the `udisks` line into my rc.local, and the parition successfully mounted during boot. however, the directory where the drive was mounted to is chowned by root, and I need my desktop (obviously not-root) user to have read/write privileges in there. How can I do that?
<edbian> kyan: did you do update and upgrade?
<edbian> kyan: both are done?
<kyan> edbian: yes
<edbian> kyan: sudo gdm
<aroman> just add a `chown` like after the mount command?
<aroman> s/like/line/
<Yewbacca> What path does patches to the Ubuntu Xorg Intel driver take? Xorg.freedesktop -> Debian -> Ubuntu?
<kyan> edbian: sudo gdm: /usr/sbin/gdm-binary: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_mapped_file_unref
<edbian> kyan: still!
<edbian> kyan: restart
<pfifo> aroman, chmod the directory
<edbian> kyan: then we'll try to purge and reinstall gdm
<aroman> pfifo: but where?
<aroman> wait chmod?
<kyan> edbian: Ok.
<aroman> not chown?
<lion42> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/D5GCYudZ
<edbian> kyan: k
<aroman> root can read/write to it
<pfifo> aroman, at the command line, now
<aroman> well that's not useful
<ciss> aroman: i'd rather chown than chmod
<aroman> since I need it to happen every reboot
<ciss> easier to reverse
<aroman> ciss: exactly
<WHAT_UP> I know this is a super vague question, but I feel like my computer is really bad at watching flash videos on full screen, at least compared with zoomed in video (which it seems to underperform in, as well). Any idea why this is the case?
<kyan> edbian: Thank you for being so patient with me :-P
<edbian> kyan: sure
<aroman> WHAT_UP: adobe doesn't pour much effort into Flash on Mac and Linux
<nit-wit> WHAT_UP, try ading the FF add on flash aid
<aroman> so performance is pretty bad
<edbian> kyan: I'm not sure it will fix it
<pfifo> lion42, --newmode dosent expect a modeline at all
<kyan> edbian: Should I boot using recovery mode or not?
<aroman> ciss: so I need to add the chown command to rc.local, right?
<WHAT_UP> nit-wit: i generally use chrome. what does this do?
<centr0> hi all. I'm having problems bringing up anything other than the install screen.  when going to live or trying to install i get a black screen.  I've seen documentation about hitting F6 and selecting 'nomodeset' but I can't find that anywhere. The screenshots show a purple screen with a bunch of options at the bottom. My install screen does not have that. It's black with a white Ubuntu logo with only a few main options: run live, install ubunt
<ciss> aroman: do you need the files to be owned by root when the drive is not mounted?
<aroman> ciss: nope
<pfifo> aroman, you need to create a irectory at boot for the partition to be mounted to? even fstab dosent do tat
<lion42> pfifo, so then what do I do?
<WHAT_UP> aroman: wasn't there once some free clone of flash? how's that one doing?
<edbian> kyan: If you can boot normally boot normally.  If not switch to tty using ctrl + alt + F1  don't bother with recovery mode
<aroman> pfifo: i don't
<aroman> WHAT_UP: poorly :)
<kyan> edbian: Ok.
<edbian> kyan: We don't use that unless we have to.  WE can get to tty1 so we def don't have to
<pfifo> aroman, you only need to chmod once
<aroman> pfifo: i don't think so
<aroman> since it'll remove and recreate the directory
<aroman> the directory name is just the partition label
<WHAT_UP> aroman: That's unfortunate (as is your use of a smily face =( )
<nit-wit> WHAT_UP, it will setup the latest adobe and clean stuff up an excellent app.
<pfifo> aroman, unless the directory is created on boot it will be persistant
<aroman> WHAT_UP: whoops, meant a frowny-face :P
<aroman> pfifo: sure about that?
<aroman> and wouldn't the chown need to be recursive anyway?
<nit-wit> WHAT_UP, chrome is using the same files for flash.
<ciss> pfifo: the default behavior of udisks --mount under natty desktop is to create a directory in /media/ and mount into that
<mikef187> mikef187,  test
<bazhang> !test > mikef187
<ubottu> mikef187, please see my private message
<aroman> ciss: so do I need to chown in rc.local or not?
<ciss> aroman: i would do it once
<aroman> O.o
<ciss> i see no need to do it every time
<aroman> okay then
<aroman> so i'll just do it now
<WHAT_UP> nit-wit: alright. running flash-aid. here we go!
<pfifo> lion42, say, by chance did you have an xorg.conf to begin with?
<lion42> pfifo, I didn't.
<kyan> edbian: Booted.
<pfifo> lion42, and you have reinstalled and the same effect happens?
<edbian> kyan: graphics?
<kyan> edbian: No.
<edbian> kyan: sudo gdm in tty1
<golemz> I feel silly, but is there a music player that will allow me to drag and drop a folder of music into a playlist, instead of scanning that folder and then painstakingly creating my playlist? i've tried exaile and clementine
<golemz> caveat: the folder resides on an smb share
<lion42> pfifo, I reinstalled when I switched the hd into this computer, as I was using 10.04 32 in the old one and am now using 10.04 64 now. The issue was present in the old one, was present on usb, and is present now.
<kyan> edbian: Same error :-(
<kyan> edbian: sudo apt-get purge gdm?
<edbian> kyan: I have one more idea.  sudo apt-get purge gdm   sudo apt-get install gdm
<Andy-at-home> guys, im receiving the error "IPsec support in kernel - FAILED" when I do 'sudo ipsec verify', is this fixable or is this because I am using a VPS?
<edbian> kyan: yeah.
<aroman> golemz: i don't see what smb would matter, since everything is abstracted via GIO nowadays
<ciss> golemz: haven't touched it for a while, but rythmbox might be able to do that
<aroman> golemz: have you tried Banshee?
<pfifo> golemz, ls /path/to/folder > playlist
<golemz> no, ill try banshee and rhythmbox, thanks guys!
<Nikyo> Hi
<Andy-at-home> im receiving the error "IPsec support in kernel - FAILED" when I do 'sudo ipsec verify', is this fixable or is this because I am using a VPS?
<Andy-at-home> 4 hours to setup a VPN
<pfifo> lion42, that makes no sense you cant install 32 bit and then simply USE 64 bit
<aroman> Hi
<lion42> pfifo, I -started- with 32 on the hd when I put it in the computer. Since I -have- 8gb of ram in the new machine, I decided to install 64
<lion42> the problem existed in 32, and now exists with the fresh clean install of 64.
<pfifo> lion42, ok so at this point were at a fresh install of 64 bit 10.04
<lion42> pfifo, yes.
<pfifo> lion42, do you have a graphics card?
<WHAT_UP> nit-wit: still terrible in full screen, but it seems to work a lot better in a maximized window
<lion42> pfifo, integrated intel hd 3000
<flecha> Hello! Is there a way to show a notification (like the ones from libnotify) using a terminal command?
<sabdfl> flecha: notify-send
<new> ebani nasos!
<pfifo> lion42, have you tried a custom xorg.conf?
<kyan> edbian: gdm purged and reinstalled.
<golemz> sweet, rhythmbox is allowing drag 'n drop of folders > playlists. great success
<lion42> pfifo, no. How do I do that?
<flecha> sabdfl, where do I find it?
<edbian> kyan: try to start it
<nicofs> I just added the ubuntu repos to my /etc/apt/sources.list - but all "apt-get update" returns is 404 - not found. Why could that be the case? The device in question is ARM - but basically that should be in the repos aswell... or not?
<sabdfl> flecha: sudo apt-get install notify-send
<nicofs> The question might be slightly off-topic, so if anyone feels offended by that please say so now and i will leave the problem unsolved - i don't want to be banned...
<kyan> Same error.
<bazhang> nicofs, asked in #ubuntu-arm?
<kyan> edbian: I can try to uninstall libgio.
<flecha> sabdfl, not in repository =/
<nicofs> bazhang, good idea... hang on
<edbian> kyan: what is that?
<bazhang> err #ubuntu-arm nicofs
<edbian> libgio ?
<sabdfl> flecha: sorry, libnotify-bin
<pfifo> lion42, use this but replace 1024x768 with your LCD's native resoultion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<kyan> edbian: Yes, the error gdm was igving was symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_mapped_file_unref
<edbian> kyan: sure, remove it
<edbian> kyan: see if it lets you
<Python> Hi bazhang
<kyan> edbian: Ok.
<Andy-at-home> does this help?
<flecha> sabdfl, ty! =)
<ciss> has anyone using ubuntu natty successfully added entries to /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<sabdfl> flecha: :)
<edbian> kyan: the error is the source of the file listed.  /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0
<martin_tsc> can someone help me as how to set up a VPN?
<lion42> pfifo, i make that entire text box into a file called xorg.conf?
<Andy-at-home> good to see some stereotypes arent true
<kyan> edbian: Sorry, do you mean that that file causedd the error?
<pfifo> lion42, well basically yes, BUT read it, and ask if ou dont understand it.
<edbian> kyan: yeah, just some background.  Try removing that package (if it is a package)
<nicofs> bazhang, at first look, i thought, 404 doesn't sound too architecture related - and apart from that most people are in this channel...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edbian> aaaarrrghgghhg!
<martin_tsc> I have all the pre-requisites done, but simply need to configure my machine to connect to my VPN, which gateway do I connect to?
<Python> Netsplit?
<pfifo> IM RESPONSIBLE for the netsplit
<edbian> ha
<bazhang> pfifo, please stop that
<pfifo> okay
<Python> pfifo !
<kyan> edbian: /usr/sbin/gdm-binary: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: can not open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kyan> edbian: lol
<edbian> kyan: that's after removing the package? Put it back man!
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN martin_tsc read this?
<edbian> kyan: This might fix everthang'
<kyan> edbian: it's not in an installed package. I used rm -rf. The last time libgio was in the repos was with hardy
<lion42> Okay, restarting.
<lion42> I will pray against breaking something.
<pfifo> lion42, wait
<kyan> edbian: (IIRC anyway)
<edbian> kyan: good memory!
<edbian> kyan: We might need that though
<kyan> edbian: well that's just because I googled it about 5 minutes ago to see what the heck it was
<edbian> kyan: ha!
<edbian> kyan: this is 11.04 right?
<zerothis> i have no apps listed "for purchase" in USC (natty)
<chilversc> whenever I try to set up my graphics card (nvidia) ubuntu fails to boot, it just keeps hanging at "Starting AppArmor profiles"
<kyan> edbian: 10.10
<pfifo> lion42, alt+ctrl+F1 to goto a tty and then login and `sudo restart gdm` much easier, might need to alt+ctrl+f& or F8 to go back to GUI
<ciss> #568120
<ciss> hm
<kyan> edbian: I'm not planning on upgrading any time soon. My setup is very seriously customised and I don't want to break it with an upgrade
<pfifo> lion42, F7 or F8 (typo)
<edbian> kyan: sure
<Busigast> good morning =) does anyone know who to talk to/where to start a local ubuntu group ?
<edbian> kyan: so the error now is that it's missing?
<bazhang> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Busigast, ^
<kyan> edbian: Yes, so I'm going to try to now add the old repos to reinstall it.
<chevymeister> I tried using wubi, when I boot I get an error saying 'no root file system is defined', anyone have an idea?
<edbian> kyan: well don't do that.
<kyan> edbian: Unless, of course, you think that 's a bad idea.
<edbian> kyan: We should be able to work without
<lion42> pfifo, no joy
<kyan> edbian: I guess you do.
<edbian> kyan: I do
<Busigast> bazhang: Thanks ill take a look =)
<martin_tsc> bazhang, i read this before, I am unsure what to do at the actual window of adding a VPN,  which gateway do I use etc
<pfifo> lion42, but you got a gui atleast :)
<lion42> haha
<nit-wit> chevymeister, there is a great wubi megathread at the ubuntu forums need a link?
<nicofs> Does anyone know why "apt-get update" would return "404 - not found" for some of the repos?
<bazhang> chevymeister, checked the wubiguide yet?
<lion42> looking at the bright side, are we.
<pfifo>  lion42 can you pasetbin you xorg.conf
<kyan> edbian: hehe. o
<edbian> kyan: libgio is a package in natty.  libgio-cil   libgio-fam   libgio2.0-cil-dev
<chevymeister> No, I have not. Can I have a link please :).
<lion42> pfifo, i prob screwed it up, 1 sec
<bazhang> !wubi > chevymeister
<ubottu> chevymeister, please see my private message
<edbian> kyan: lemme see what gdm depends on
<kyan> edbian: Hmm.
<rww> nicofs: archive.ubuntu.com does not appear to contain ARM repositories.
<chevymeister> Awesome, thanks. :)
<lion42> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/thQGjUQC
<kyan> edbian: Maybe I can install the version from natty, but I bet that would break something.
<nicofs> rww, do you know what does? I mean, they exist - so they must be somewhere...
<edbian> kyan: oh yeah
<edbian> you're on 10.10
<edbian> hang on
<rww> nicofs: no idea
<pfifo> nicofs, try doing an apt-get update
<Mike9863> I am trying to add another monitor to my laptop, however I am having some trouble. When I attempt to apply the settings for the second monitor, I get an error that states: "The selected configure for displays could not be applied. Required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2766, 1050), minimum = (320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)." Not only this, but the highest available resolution it lists is 1400 x 1050 for 
<pfifo> rww your bad
<tiox> Just figured I would come in and say to those helpers who think people don't read the documentation, I do. And it helped me to make launchers for Wine. :)
<edbian> kyan: the same packages are in 10.10
<edbian> kyan: sudo apt-get install ligio-cil
<edbian> kyan: then sudo gdm
<nicofs> pfifo, that is what returns 404 - but if archive does not include arm, then it's obvious wha it returns 404...
<tiox> It could be a hardware issue, Mike. Not entirely sure.
<kyan> edbian: edbian: Oh wow! I didn't even find that. I tried libgio, libgio-2.0, and pretty much every other possibility. Maybe I should have used aptitude to do a search! (duh!)
<nit-wit> chevymeister, hold on my right click has died to paste, if you lokk on google with wuvi megathread it should be at the top.
<edbian> kyan: I'm using the internet
<edbian> kyan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgio&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<pfifo> lion42, try this modification http://pastebin.com/8vP62CxR
<pfifo> nicofs, are you using an ARM processor?
<rww> pfifo: do try to keep up.
<tiox> Hey Mike, just for shits and giggles, see if xrandr recognizes the second monitor.
<lion42> pfifo, replace the whole file with that?
<nicofs> pfifo, yep...
<pfifo> lion42, yeah
<edbian> yeah
<tiox> Type "xrandr" into a terminal and see what goes.
<pfifo> nicofs, apt-get update does that?
<lion42> pfifo, no joy
<nicofs> pfifo, yes... but if rww is right about the normal repos not having arm, it does so rightfully...
<tiox> Mike9863?
<Mike9863> tiox: http://pastebin.com/nSz6EY3Y. I am able to get it to work when I chooser a lower resolution, however I should be using something that is even higher than what is listed.
<pfifo> lion42, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rww> nicofs: See, for example, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/ and its lack of a binary-armel ;)
<rww> The only ARM device I have hasn't been supported by Ubuntu since jaunty though, so I don't keep track of what they're doing with it these days :\
<edbian> kyan: you there?
<ayaka> I need a music player which can classfy music by their arts album and can read cue
<chilversc> ok, this is random, sometimes I boot and it hangs at "Starting AppArmor", other times it will reach the login screen but after logging in the desktop doesn't come up leaving me with a blank wallpaper
<chevymeister> So I'm assuming Ubuntu won't install onto a raid array. Guess that's my issue.
<bazhang> ayaka, which have you tried
<lion42> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/Mj42EcnH
<pfifo> nicofs, yeah but the packaging system is based on debain which has been ported to toasters and blenders :) Seems your apt is setup to look in the wrong place, im not really sure how to fix it
<bazhang> chevymeister, using the alternate cd?
<tiox> Hmmm... Hey Mike9863, did this work in Windows before? Or is Windows not available for you?
<chevymeister> Nah, tried using wubi.
<ayaka> bazhang, audacious
<Mike9863> tiox, when I got the laptop I put Ubuntu on it right away. I never tested it with dual monitors.
<bazhang> chevymeister, wubi is not a "real" install, no raid support there
<chevymeister> Oh! So if I boot of a cd, I'm good?
<bazhang> ayaka, try banshee rhythmbox amarok
<bazhang> chevymeister, try the alternate cd, its a installer only with lots of options.
<chilversc> how do I switch to tty1 ?
<tiox> Now that's silly. I was going to ask if you COULD do this in Windows. And, if you couldn't, then that would confirm it's a hardware limitation.
<ayaka> bazhang, amarok is for kde? it shows badly in gnome
<nicofs> pfifo, at least now i know what's wrong... and i can take it from there...
<edbian> chilversc: ctrl + alt + F1
<chevymeister> ! Thanks bazhang :) I'll give it a shot.
<ubottu> chevymeister: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chilversc> edbian: doesn't do anything
<edbian> chilversc: does anything do anything? Is the system frozen?
<bazhang> chilversc, are you in unity?
<chilversc> edbian: well the desktop wall paper shows, but no menus or anything else, mouse cursor still moves
<tiox> Is it one of those power-sipping netbooks, Mike9863?
<tiox> Because I get no problems with my decently-sized notebook here.
<bazhang> chilversc, what about ctrl alt T
<Mike9863> tioix, it's an HP Pavilion dv6
<faryshta> Hello. Is there an php help irc?
<edbian> chilversc: Then the system is under heavy load and it will either freeze or switch. eventually
<ayaka> bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> faryshta, ##php
<chilversc> edbian: I've only just logged in
<tiox> And what's the issue at hand again?
<rww> !register > faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta, please see my private message
<chilversc> edbian: so it shouldn't be under much load, and certainly not for this long
<edbian> chilversc: I'm not sure then...
<chilversc> edbian: of course, that is when it reachs the login screen and doesn't hang on "Starting AppArmor"
<bazhang> chilversc, did you try my suggestion or not
<tiox> Just gonna do some digging. One of the nice things about Linux, if you mine deep enough, there's always gold.
<chilversc> bazhang: doesn't do anything
<kyan> edbian: gconf requires that file to be  able to install the package containing that file. WTH?
<bazhang> chilversc, you are in unity, with only wallpaper, correct?
<edbian> kyan: we shouldn't have rm  it
<Mike9863> tiox: When I apply the settings for the second monitor, I get this error: "The selected configure for displays could not be applied. Required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2766, 1050), minimum = (320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)." And there's also the fact that it doesn't list resolutions that it should.
<chilversc> bazhang: I assume so
<edbian> kyan: What is the exact error you're getting?
<kyan> edbian: True. THat seems to have screwed things up.
<tiox> Mike: Is the video card NVidia?
<bazhang> chilversc, I had the same issue,
<chilversc> bazhang: though I'm not sure what unity is
<pfifo> lion42, have you ever had X running at 1366*768 on this computer?
<chilversc> bazhang: I'm suspecting it has something to do with the nvidia driver the monitor settings offers to install?
<Mike9863> tiox: I'm not sure. How would I check?
<bazhang> chilversc, keep trying to get the gnome terminal either via alt f2 or ctrl alt T, it will show up, eventually
<lion42> pfifo, no. but that's what worked in windows. This is a brand new computer I literally just took the windows drive out of today and started using linux on.
<edbian> kyan: What is the file that's missing?
<kyan> edbian: gconftool-2: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chilversc> ah sod it, I'll re-install again
<kyan> edbian:/usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0
<tiox> Mike9863: Command "lshw" should give you the goods.
<bazhang> chilversc, its an easy fix, no need for that
<pfifo> lion42, ok hers wht it is, Linux does not support Intel HD yet, and the VESA driver is only good upto 1024*768.
<edbian> kyan: researching
<bazhang> chilversc, up to you however
<chilversc> bazhang: well, it refuses to bring up the terminal no matter what
<martin_tsc> Seeting up VPN, getting, VPN Connection timeout,  what could be the problem?
<chilversc> bazhang: and sometimes it fails to reach the log in screen (hangs after "Starting AppArmor"
<chilversc> sometimes when it hangs its with a black background, sometimes a purple background, both times text mode
<tiox> Mike9863: I was kinda rushed in response, I was being called AFK.
<edbian> kyan: sudo aptitude reinstall glib
<Mike9863> tiox: Okay it looks like it's ATI
<tiox> I know, I'm doing the 20 questions thing without a real solution, but it may help somebody else as well.
<edbian> kyan: oops typo
<tiox> Are you using the X.org video drivers, or VESA?
<edbian> kyan: sudo apt-get reinstall libglib2.0-0
<pfifo> lion42, while your hardware doesnt work et, you can be on the bleeding edge and prvide good feedback for the guys who are making the intel HD driver, you should learn how to setup the latest stuff and report bugs as needes, the latest stuff might actuall work deending on what you really have
<tiox> (I supposedly use VESA and it works just fine on here.)
<chilversc> cool, this time, no text and stuck on a black screen
<lion42> pfifo, my old laptop had, according to google, a "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD"
<lion42> which worked fine.
<lion42> never had to do a thing.
<kyan> edbian: done.
<tiox> Ah, Mike9863, see if using command "atisetup" works.
<edbian> kyan: is that file back?
<kyan> edbian: Nope
<edbian> kyan: many package require that file to run.  The web is filled with them.
<lion42> pfifo, is there a specific newer driver for my type of card?
<tiox> Not entirely sure if that's still there since I'm reading this from a 6.06 LTS post, but it doesn't hurt.
<edbian> What package contains libgio-2.0.so.0?   Anybody??
<pfifo> lion42, Inel just, JUST got into the video card market, their old stuff and new stuff are as different as windows and ubuntu
<lion42> ...fun
<lion42> some upgrade I got...
<chilversc> bazhang: so now, the screen goes purple, ubuntu logo shows, screen flashes black/white a few times, and then some text shows on a black background with the final line "Starting AppArmor profiles"
<Mike9863> tiox: It says that command isn't found. Also I'm not sure which driver I'm using.
<bazhang> ia32-libs, libglib2.0-0, libglib2.0-0-dbg   <--- edbian
<pfifo> lion42, sorry for the (good) luck of having a new system, but in all reality, i bet oneiric already has it working
<kyan> edbian: I'll download it to the mac, extract it from the deb, post it online, download it, and restore it to its rightful place in my linux box if you think that's a good idea.
<edbian> kyan: install ia32-libs and libgbli2.0-0   (I'm sure you got that second one already though)
<edbian> kyan: I'd rather get the package to install it
<edbian> kyan: installing any of those files should put the file in place
<lwizardl> hello
<lion42> pfifo, do you mean the newer version of ubuntu?
<Mike9863> tiox: Also, earlier I was able to get the second monitor to work with a lower resolution, but now it looks like it won't do that either.
<kyan> edbian: I assume you mean libglib2.0-0
<edbian> kyan: the packages bazhang listed.  IDK might have made a typo
<KM0201> lion42: oneric is the beta
<lwizardl> what is a good application to rename bulk files. for example removing the first 10 or so characters from a folder of files and keep the rest
<KM0201> !11.10 | lion42
<ubottu> lion42: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lion42> pfifo, also, it isn't much good luck. this laptop was a warranty replacement for my old one, a line which is no longer produced. :P
<kyan> edbian: ok
<edbian> kyan: sure
<chilversc> though it makes no sense, why sometimes does it stop there, whilst other times it makes it to the login screen?
<lion42> KM0201, where do I download the latest?
<lion42> I don't have anything on this hd anymore so I can pretty much try anything once, lol
<pfifo> lion42, from what I hear intel's HD series is pretty awesome, you just have to wait a few months to get full support, I would gladly trade my card for that deal
<andrewh192> i have a quick prolly really simple problem that i need some help with. I am tryin to install a copy of Canon Printer software so i can use the scanner on the printer..
<nicofs> bazhang, pfifo, rww - fyi: the solution is that the repo is "ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports"...
<chilversc> ah excellent, login screen came up this time, so how do I switch to the terminal from here?
<edbian> kyan: you there?
<tiox> Mike9863: What's the exact model of video card?
<andrewh192> the way it says to do it on the canon website isn't working
<lion42> pfifo, I'm definitely not going to stop using ubuntu over this as it isn't a gamestopper, its just a pain in the butt.
<andrewh192> i keep getting a response that it isn't able to find the file
<tiox> I want to know this because if you are having these issues with your hardware, it might stem beyond HP PCs.
<andrewh192> http://pastebin.com/H01weSR2
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org says what about it andrewh192
<tiox> (And help me broaded my searching on Google, lol
<bazhang> andrewh192, check their database first
<andrewh192> bazhang: ok, thanx
<edbian> kyan: hi
<kyan_> edbian: That restored the file.
<edbian> kyan_: great! sudo gdm
<edbian> kyan_: :)
<kyan_> edbian: Now sudo gdm is back to the error: /usr/sbin/gdm-binary: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_mapped_file_unref
<edbian> kyan_: alright hang on.
<Mike9863> tiox: I don't know if I'm looking at the right thing, but: product: M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]?
<edbian> kyan_: mmmm
<chilversc> bazhang: ah ha, I've found the terminal so what's this fix?
<andrewh192> bazhang: i looked through their stuff, and it lead me back to canon's website
<edbian> kyan_: This appears to be something: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=549714
<ubottu> Debian bug 549714 in evince "evince: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_regex_unref" [Grave,Open]
<bazhang> andrewh192, whats the exact name and model number please
<lion42> KM0201, nevermind, found it. I shall try and see what breaks or works.
<andrewh192> Canon PIXMA MP210
<KM0201> lion42: ok, sorry i missed the question
<andrewh192> bazhang: Canon PIXMA MP210
<lion42> no problem
<kyan_> edbian: It looks like a different symbol that is having the lookup error; I don't know whether that's of any significance.
<edbian> kyan_: I'm not sure.  This is strange.  When did this start happening?
<andrewh192> bazhang: i was looking to get the application to use the scanner.
<kyan_> edbian: After a particularly nasty crash when I was trying to build banshee from source.
<edbian> kyan_: Yeah, I noticed the different symbol too.  If you look at the convo there are a TON of undefined symbols
<andrewh192> bazhang: which i downloaded from the canon website, and its in a .deb file. but when i go to dpkg the file, it says the file doesn't exist
<edbian> kyan_: I think banshee overwrote that file during that custom install.  Why did you wanna build / install banshee from source anyway?
<kyan_> edbiann: Ah, undefined symbol: g_mapped_file_unref	(/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0)
<bazhang> andrewh192, patience please
<andrewh192> bazhang: i understand
<andrewh192> bazhang: no worries...
<kyan_> edbian: Because I didn't like the new versions of banshee, I wanted version 1.4.3 insteadi.
<kyan_> edbian: Unfortunately in the process I royally screwed up
<edbian> kyan_: I'm looking at that source right now
<edbian> kyan_: http://banshee.fm/download/archives/1.4.3/  404 not found?
<adubz> how can i force use network-manager i keep having to connect to my router wicd
<mattalexx> How do I search for packages? aptitude doesn't seem to be installed by default and that's how I'm used to doing it. Is there another package that I can use?
<Dawid> Hello. You know maybe some tutorial how to make a bot Send e-mail on the ECG?
<edbian> mattalexx: install aptitude :)
<kyan_> edbian: Weird.
<bazhang> andrewh192, you have the deb? what about just double clicking it
<edbian> kyan_: yeah...
<XMF> if im going to take an intro to unix class, would ubuntu meet the needs of the class?
<edbian> kyan_: Now I can't even look at what files it overwrote!
<edbian> kyan_: Argh :(
<rww> XMF: 1) Ubuntu is not a UNIX, 2) ask the teacher
<kyan_> edbian: Oh yeah now I remember. I had to get a deb of the source from some repository somewhere. I'll go on a hunt again
<Blue1> XMF: YEAH understand each distro is a bit different
<edbian> kyan_: Even better!
<andrewh192> bazhang: well, when i do that, opens with ubuntu software center
<andrewh192> bazhang: then the software center says it can't be opened
<kyan_> edbian: Also I build all the dependencies from source and installed them. Stupid, stupid!
<bazhang> andrewh192, thats how it supposed to work
<kyan_> edbian: And I have no idea what they were.
<andrewh192> bazhang: i know.. that's what i actually tried first
<edbian> kyan_: found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/1.4.3-6/+build/1158143
<bazhang> andrewh192, what about dpkg -i file.deb
<codemonkey> Hello Guy's ~ I Want 2 Learn C Programming Under Linux
<andrewh192> bazhang: that brought up this message
<codemonkey> What I need
<rww> codemonkey: the 'build-essential' package
<codemonkey> rww ?
<codemonkey> what's mean that
<kyan_> edbian: libgio actually sounds vaguely familiar. It's possible that I build that from source too. So what I sohuld do I think is reinstall everything on which banhsee depends.
<andrewh192> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/H01weSR2
<rww> ubottu: build-essential | codemonkey
<ubottu> codemonkey: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<edbian> kyan_: Yes I agree.  Unfortunately there is no easy way to remove files that were installed from source.
<kyan_> edbian: Dang!
<edbian> kyan_: I think it would actually be easier to re-install to the newest ubuntu :P  but it's up to you!
<codemonkey> I'm Not C Programmer
<bazhang> andrewh192, was that the correct directory? presumably your downloads folder or Desktop
<codemonkey> I Want 2 Learn C Programming Under Linux I Found Many Course On Windows
<bazhang> codemonkey, check the links
<andrewh192> bazhang: yeah, i was doing the command in the same folder the file was located
<edbian> kyan_: That file is not in the banshee .deb
<kyan_> edbian: It might be possible to reinstall enough stuff to unbreak it.
<dli> codehotter, gcc and vi, the classic way
<edbian> kyan_: Oh it's definitley possible.  Just probably really hard!
<dli> codemonkey, or emacs
<kyan_> edbian: Ok. :-P I bet I built some other package on which banshee depends from source and then istalled that.
<codemonkey> bazhang, links where is the links
<codemonkey> ?
<andrewh192> bazhang: wait, i just realized something
<edbian> kyan_: Yeah, you mentioned that.  That makes it even harder!
<andrewh192> bazhang: the file that i am typing in is a name of another file that i need to download i guess first, and isn't with the zip file i got
<kyan_> edbian: I'll try reinstalling a bunch of stuff then. I'm really reluctant to let go of my configuration because I have it just the way I like it.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware    <---- codemonkey
<edbian> kyan_: save you /home folder   Is there anything configured outside of that?
<codemonkey> there any course ?
<bazhang> codemonkey, please read the links
<kyan_> edbian: Yes, all through the system. Plenty of custom graphics in /usr/*, some apps in various random directories, scripts, fonts, etc.
<edbian> kyan_: oh man
<andrewh192> bazhang: ok.. so i have figured out that much, now its saying that while i got the right file now, its not in debian format
<kyan_> edbian: Yeah...
<edbian> kyan_: yah
<bazhang> andrewh192, from the linuxprinting website db comments, it appears the MP220 drivers work for that very well
<kyan_> edbian: You said it. It took a few months to get it all set up the way I like it.
<edbian> kyan_: :(
<andrewh192> bazhang: i can print already
<andrewh192> bazhang: i am not tryin to install persay the printer driver
<Mike9863> tiox: I will be back.
<bazhang> andrewh192, the scanning, perhaps try simplescan then
<andrewh192> bazhang: ok
<kyan_> edbian: Yup. :( I'll then go through the process of trying to reinstall stuff (maybe all the libraries, gconf, banshee, stuff like that). Thank you very much for helping me. You have been very helpful. Have a good day!
<babble> grr. is there a simple way to reload xchat.conf while xchat-gnome is running?
<codemonkey> bazhang, This Links About When I Write My Code In C Or c++ I need to compile it
<bazhang> babble, to do what
<babble> (I apologize if this is a newb. question covered someplace obvious)
<codemonkey> i need a c programming toturials
<babble> bazhang, I'm futzing around with the conf. file and I'd like to stop quitting/reopening if I can
<codemonkey> under linux unix
<andrewh192> bazhang: gotcha
<andrewh192> bazhang: it works... thanx
<KM0201> codemonkey: i imagine google would turn up an enormous amount of info on this
<bazhang> babble, to accomplish, what please be clear
<babble> in this case, I'd like to edit the nick completion character
<bazhang> babble, there is no need to quit at all
<edbian> kyan_: you too!
<babble> bazhang, I'd hoped not :)
<pwnusmaximus> hi guys, im having trouble with the "remote desktop" app within ubuntu
<codemonkey> KM0201,  I Search On Google But I Found Nothing
<babble> (but why is nick complete still using comma? grr.)
<bazhang> babble, choose last spoken, instead of alphabetical for tab complete
<codemonkey> C Prgoramming On Windows
<pwnusmaximus> i cant seem to get it to accept any connection, desptie removing any password and having it set to accept all connectionjs
<bazhang> babble, you can set it to ---> : or what ever
<codemonkey> What's Best Programming Language I need To LEarn ?
<babble> bazhang, to change the nick completion *inserted character* from comma to colon?
<KM0201> codemonkey: your google fu needs work..  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/131935-how-do-i-do-c-programming-ubuntu.html
<babble> I've edited that twice and it keeps reverting.
<babble> what am I missing?
<Faryshta> codemonkey, what are you planning to do?
<pwnusmaximus> the only lead i have is that when i click on the "localhost." link i get a Failed to execute child process "kmailservice" (No such file or directory)
<pwnusmaximus> any tips?
<bazhang> babble, I use xchat, xchat-gnome is not that much different, I'd imagine
<Faryshta> codemonkey, graphics, web, videogames?
<codemonkey> web
<KM0201> pwnusmaximus: did you open port 5900 on your router
<babble> yeah, I'm looking in the conf file.
<codemonkey> Faryshta Salam Aleykom :)
<babble> I'm at a loss why it keeps reverting.
<babble> I'll live with it if I have to
<pwnusmaximus> its a local connection
<bazhang> codemonkey, thats not on topic here
<pwnusmaximus> KM0201: its on the same network
<Faryshta> codemonkey, sorry I only speak spanish and english.
<KM0201> pwnusmaximus: hmm...
<KM0201> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Flannel> babble: Xchat probably resaves its config file when you close it or something.  Change it through the XChat configuration menus instead
<pwnusmaximus> im going to update my KMailservice but other than that i cant think of a reason its not working
<babble> Flannel, I'm in xchat-gnome; I have severely restricted config options
<babble> (which I *generally* prefer)
<KM0201> pwnusmaximus: dunno, i don't really use it on my local network, usually if i'm using vnc, i'm helping someone via the internet, and i just set up a reverse conneciton
<babble> (except in this specific case. hehe0
<KM0201> babble: thatas your prob.. :) xchat-gnome compared to regular xchat, is like a porche to a pinto
<KM0201> lol
<pwnusmaximus> KM0201: is there any dead simple solutions you can think of?
<babble> KM0201, haha, I get that, but I'm more or less happy with *-gnome :)
<KM0201> pwnusmaximus: not really, like i said, i dont use it all that much
<pwnusmaximus> this is my only linux box, all my other machines i have set up through Logmein
<pwnusmaximus> :(
<KM0201> babble: yeah, its a simple client, but really doesn't have a lot of options (as you see)
<Flannel> babble: If it doesn't let you, then it looks like the only way would be to close xchat, edit the config, and restart xchat.  I don't know of anyway for xchat to resource the config files
<babble> Like I said, I'll live with it if I have to. It's a cosmetic niggle.
<pwnusmaximus> well ill keep pokin' round
<pwnusmaximus> thanks! see you round
<KM0201> pwnusmaximus: can you use logmein for linux?
<babble> Flannel, yeah, I've been doing that (hence my flurry of rejoins over the last few mins)
<KM0201> guess not..lol
<babble> hmmm.
<babble> babble: testing
<babble> haha, yay :)
<babble> I haven't a clue what I did differently this time, but yay, it stuck :)
<babble> nowly: my other issue - does anybody know if there's an rc/mainline kernel that fixes the ad-hoc networking issue in natty on ralink cards?
<Mike9863> :(((
<Mike9863> Whoops, wrong box!
<adubz> how can i use network manager for networking
<babble> (I can't make or join ad-hoc wifi networks atm, and it looks like a known issue affecting a slew of wifi cards)
<adubz> im using bt5 i know i know this is not a bt channel well bt is built on 10.04 ubuntu lts out of box bt doenst use network manager
<adubz> i installed it want to use it but im not having much luck
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux adubz
<adubz> yep there is no activity there
<bazhang> adubz, be patient. bt is not supported here.
<rww> Something to ponder next time you're picking which distro to install ;)
<dradec> I have a quick question. When you sync and publish keys using seahorse, are the three key servers listed the only ones that have your keys?
<rww> dradec: generally, GPG/PGP key servers exchange keys with other servers, so probably not
<babble> (is there any reason I *don't* want my pubkeys spread far and wide?)
<dradec> rww, oh ok
<edbian> Trying to get wake on lan working.  My laptop has wol in the bios.  I turned it on.  But when the system is off there are no lights on the nic, not the link light or the activity light.  Is this normal?  (wol is not working)
<jrib> babble: no
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone have a suggestion on not being able to boot a sandisk live usb? after running start-up disk creator then putting the drive into target computer the usb disk comes up as not bootable.
<kyan> edbian: Hello again... I bet you did not want to see my name pop up just then. :-D I think I'm getting somewhere, but I'm not sure quite what to do next... When I try to install any package, I get the symbol loading error. So now I am basically stuck. It says that a large number of packages are not configured. Can you help me with this?
<babble> jrib: sigh. thanks tho :)
<edbian> kyan: sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<rww> Mr_Sonoma: remove U3 from the USB stick. There's a utility on the stick to do it in Windows, or you can use u3-tool in the repositories
<edbian> kyan: to fix broken packages?
<kyan> edbian: Yes. Same response with -f
<edbian> kyan: then IDK
<jrib> babble: I was answering your pubkey question
<kyan> edbian: Hmm. Okay, ah well. I was thinknig the "not configured yet" message was a clue, so I'll just do some web searching. Sorry to bother you again. Thanks.
<edbian> kyan: good luck!
<kyan> edbian: Thanks!
<babble> jrib: aha! thanks :)
<babble> hehe
<babble> I can be a newb. sometimes. :)
<edbian> Trying to get wake on lan working.  My laptop has wol in the bios.  I turned it on.  But when the system is off there are no lights on the nic, not the link light or the activity light.  Is this normal?  (wol is not working)
<Mr_Sonoma> ok thanks rww , brb
<induz> I downloaded acetoneiso from software mager but I dont see it anywahere
<induz> where is the program
<wildbat> edbian, hmmm i don't know but my laptop have green light on ~
<edbian> wildbat: yeah, usually there is that.
<edbian> strange
<ghostnik11> is there a way i can undo a chmod?
<qin> ghostnik11: How did you chmoded? man chmod
<ghostnik11> qin, i did chmod 777 videourlinstantempo.linux or something like thatt
<edbian> ghostnik11: You can chmod it back to the original permissions but there is no 'undo'
<mrwizard> do u know what permission lvl u want to set it at?
<qin> induz: dpkg -L acetoniso, locate acetoniso, which acetoniso
<ghostnik11> edbian, can i just delete the executable and that can take care of the plugin
<edbian> ghostnik11: I have no idea (probably not)
<mrwizard> anyone on here know anything bout aircrack-ng via atheros devices?
<ghostnik11> edbian, its just a plugin that lets me bypass megavideo limit but now i dont want it anymore
<TrentH> Hello folks, how can I go about sharing my wireless connection to my wired connection?
<bazhang> !ics > TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH, please see my private message
<dli> TrentH, to get network by wired connection to a computer with wifi access?
<TrentH> bazhang, ily<3
<TrentH> dli, no wireless to wired. my PC to muh xbox
<IMBACK> hello
<TrentH> Hello IMBACK
<henry_> hi
<Tigerboy> create a lan off of your wired
<IMBACK> Hi trent
<Tigerboy> nat to the wireless -- eg connection sharing
<TrentH> bazhang: thank you :)
<TrentH> that was simple enough :P
<TrentH> Then just restart ye ol PC and connect ethernet cable to router
<TrentH> THEHEHEHEHEHEHHE
<Tigerboy> here's a general connection sharing wiki - http://wiki.debian.org/Internet_Connection_Sharing
<lantis469> is the #hackforums IRC?
<secoif_> on this ubuntu ami releases page http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<Tigerboy> no i think he means wifi is connected to router
<secoif_> is there some reason you can't have a large ebs backed instance
<secoif_> on ec2?
<TrentH> Know what I like best about ubuntu? Having to google everytime I want to install a program hhahahahha
<secoif_> all the ebs backed instances are micro
<mrwizard> debian aren't for the lazy
<smw> secoif_, I use the page at cloud.ubuntu.com/ami
<secoif_> smw ahh nice thanks
<Tigerboy> Debi is good once you get it all set up right -- things work really well
<smw> secoif_, you can have the ebs backed instance be any size.
<secoif_> smw that's what I thbought, just wondering why ehere was a pattern
<mrwizard> def true, great for being able to easily get everything just the way you want it ^^
<smw> secoif_, although, 32bit or 64bit determines the allowed sizes
<Tigerboy> just stupid things like forgetting to include the files to install grub in the installer (I man duh)
<smw> secoif_, because you need to specify the size you want. It is showing an EXAMPLE using a micro
<secoif_> awesome.
<secoif_> yeah just ALL the examples for the ebs amis are micro
<secoif_> thanks
<TrentH> Tigerboy, I have a USB wifi card, as internet. So I wanted to share it's internet with my xbox 360.
<mithridates> what's the ubuntu social channel?
<smw> !ot > mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates, please see my private message
<henry_> do anyone know how to remove "an error occurred try again" on you tube iv tried everything??
<Tigerboy> trenth: yes that's what I thought
<rubenjr> hello
<scoates> anyone have any luck building ircd-hybrid with SSL support? I'm running into the libpcre fail mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ircd-hybrid/+bug/749282
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749282 in ircd-hybrid (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ircd-hybrid version 1:7.2.2.dfsg.2-6.2ubuntu1 failed to build on i386" [Medium,Triaged]
<mrwizard> dont know if anyone can help...trying to figure out how to keep my atheros card from channel dumping to channel -1 when i try to grab handshakes in aircrack. anyone have any ideas?
<dli> henry_, which player?
<Tigerboy> you are basically turning your pc into a router (although it will still work as a pc too)
<henry_> the youtube one
<Tigerboy> it's called connection sharing
<TrentH> Yep yep
<henry_> its black
<Tigerboy> you can check it in the networkmanager box
<TrentH> Do I have to restart to make it work?
<dli> TrentH, no rebooting needed
<Tigerboy> no
<Tigerboy> linux is much less of a rebooting system than windows
<acce245> I have a question regarding the live CD x64 11.04 .  It won't boot all the way.  Is this the proper channel for this question?  Sorry, a newbie to IRC.
<TrentH> acce245, this is the proper channel. Ask any questions
<dli> acce245, can you verify the data when burning cd, or try live USB
<Tigerboy> oh there is an ubuntu that undoes unity and makes it back to gnome
<acce245> Alright.  Used CD to create OS on this machine.  USB won't go either.  This is an AMD 64 laptop, and I want to install on a Pentium 4 x64 Desktop.
<Tigerboy> backtrack 5
<acce245> Is this simply something I cannot do?
<TrentH> acce245, your trying to use USB to install with or CD?
<acce245> Both stop after the first purple screen with no Ubuntu logo.  Regular x86 version boots fine.
<TrentH> acce245, that is interesting :|
<acce245> Can boot from USB or CD on the desktop.
<acce245> Yes, I thought so as well.
<TrentH> but when booting on laptop, it fails?
<acce245> No, on laptop went fine.
<acce245> Desktop crashed about two weeks ago, so formatted my laptop.
<acce245> Now using laptop from hard drive install.
<TrentH> I'm confused, your trying to install on your laptop?
<TrentH> I scared him off
<TrentH> I think he was trying to use his desktop's HD on his laptop?
<Tigerboy> not sure
<TrentH> Can I connect another router to this router?
<TrentH> Have like 18routers hooked up sharing a crap load of internet
<Tigerboy> yes
<TrentH> Good, I don't have that many PC's...but I wanna be the local datacenter
<Tigerboy> are you hooked into every house on your block's internet?
<TrentH> I have 4routers
<TrentH> Nah i'm using a coffee can with a usb wifi adapter in it to steal a wifi signal
<dli> TrentH, why not just a big switch, then, only one router required
<Tigerboy> wait how do you get more than one line in
<Tigerboy> cool
<TrentH> dli, because a big switch won't look as nerdy as 5 routers duct-taped ontop of each other
<TrentH> duh
<Tigerboy> i am using a coffee can with a string to steal the vibrations and convert it into tcpip
<TrentH> Tigerboy, i'm serious I have a coffee can taped to my microphone stand...
<dli> I don't encrypt my wifi at home, but no one interested
<Tigerboy> oh don't duct tape routers
<TrentH> With a USB extention cable
<Tigerboy> routers overheat and burn up
<TrentH> dli, I have a nice WPA2 network near but but signal not strong enough to deauth clients to start the dictionary attack
<dli> TrentH, for really complex network topology, I suggest you run VPN to get a simplified logic LAN
<Tigerboy> i believe you so am I
<Tigerboy> I have 25 meg internet using a cup with a sting
<TrentH> I studdered when I type'd :(
<Tigerboy> it's so cool
<TrentH> I only get 25-36% signal strength depending on the time & day.
<Tigerboy> use backspace it fixes studders
<TrentH> I can only play games certain times of the day because of the signal strength
<TrentH> I have a DISH antenna that I wanna hook it up to and give it a shot.
<Tigerboy> if we all have cups connected with string to every other house in the world why do we need fiberoptic?
<TrentH> I'll mount it on my roof, and steal everyone's wifi.
<Tigerboy> people don't need wifit
<Tigerboy> wifi
<TrentH> WIFIT :3
<TrentH> Wii-Fit?
<TrentH> I need my balance board.
<qin> TrentH: This is public channel...
<Tigerboy> wifit bulks you
<Tigerboy> up
<rww> !behelpful | Tigerboy
<ubottu> Tigerboy: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Tigerboy> i think we are all off topic so hence I am being helpful
<Tigerboy> what does rww stand for
<TrentH> xD
<TrentH> slgma, your on the same subnet as me :|
<TrentH> Check my PM slgma
<qin> tiox: Reprent all Wirtues including Wisdom
<Guest3819> heya i was here earlier, i'm having huge trouble following guides for installing ATI drivers, can someone help, my parcitular problem is i need (i think) the latest one, because my laptop has 2 GPU's one mobile and one preformance, i'd like to be able to switch between the two
<HavokD> so, yeah, i've formatted 4 times now with varying guides, some meaning it just goes blank, others make it go to a terminal and not .... do anything, .... all suck
<tiox> qin: Wisdom comes in varying grades. I was gathering information somebody else could use more effectively.
<TrentH> HavokD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Tigerboy> exactly who's question was I not responding to I was engaged with several people all joking around
<tiox> Except, I don't know some things like how to narrow down with the lshw command.
<tiox> All of my wisdom came from guides and people like you. So, thank you. :)
<qin> tiox: man lshw (i think -C)
<rww> Tigerboy: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic chatter. Please segregate your output appropriately.
<jvgeli> having issues with my Realtek card not being detected by Natty. Tried installing the driver manually to no avail. any suggestions?
<nnull> running lucid, just turn on my pc, and when i login, a white terminal appears at the top left hand corner.. nothng else.. typing exit reboots the system.. whats happened here.. odd seeing this pc has no networking enabled....
<acce245> Actually, that would kill all my downloads.
<TrentH> acce245, you did what?
<[THC]AcidRain> why cant i login to my teamspeak server with admin?
<[THC]AcidRain> i think the passwords file is lying to me about what superadmin/admin is
<TrentH> [THC]AcidRain, this is ubuntu not teamspeak
<TrentH> :P
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<qin> nnull: Alt-Ctrl-F1 sould take you from term (vt7) to tty1.
<nnull> qin, ok ill give that a go mate
<TrentH> [THC]AcidRain, are you trying to login to your HTTP or TS client?
<nnull> lol qin, yeah it does, but when i go back to ctrl+alt+f7 its still just a white terminal..
<nnull> reminds me of old windows 95 when you replaced the kernal shell with cmd.exe lol
<nnull> kernel*
<qin> nnull: after login you could: sudo service gdm stop; sudo service gdm start. Also /var/log/Xorg.?.log may hold something.
<jvgeli> having issues with my Realtek card not being detected by Natty. Tried installing the driver manually to no avail. any suggestions?
<nnull> is it like an emergency terminal or something qin? never seen it do this before
<nnull> will have a look
<qin> nnull: No thats plain xterm, x with no "stuff" on it
<blankster> hi all
<blankster> how do i set something to run at login
<blankster> for just one user
<nnull> qin, yeah, just the background..
<qin> blankster: tcontab -e and use @boot
<qin> blankster: Sorry: crontab -e and use @boot
<blankster> qin: no idea what that means
<qin> !crontab | blankster
<ubottu> blankster: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<acce245> Well, shoot.  Network died for a moment.  Confirmed USB works on this machine.
<preecher> when i open a folder & right click a file inside the folder one of my options is "copy to" and it gives me the choices of copying to either home folder or desktop----is there a way i can configure/edit where i wish to copy the file to other than the default choices? ub11.04
<secoif_> we ahve a @reboot command that doesn't seem to run, perhaps if I switch it to @boot it will be aok?
<blankster> i don't need a schedule
<HavokD> TrentH, with that link
<HavokD> how to di get the 'attached' deb file?
<TrentH> HavokD, what?
<HavokD> its some strange name with .bin at the end....
<babble> (sorry, double post) - does anybody know if there's an rc kernel build (from kernel.ubuntu.com?) that fixes ad-hoc networking issues in Natty for ralink cards?
<blankster> i made a .bash_login with the command in it
<TrentH> HavokD, what part of that link?
<blankster> it doesn't work
<HavokD> TrentH, it says https://lists.launchpad.net/hybrid-graphics-linux/msg00528.html to download the .deb file attched to this email
<HavokD> its not a .deb
<blankster> !@boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HavokD> upon double clicking ubuntu opens Synanptic package manager, and then says it can't find the repository its from
<TrentH> HavokD, see the Attachment's at the bottom of the email?
<TrentH> HavokD, download those
<HavokD> TrentH, look at the extention
<HavokD> mouse over the link
<TrentH> HavokD, achment: acpi_call-dkms_1.0-1ubuntu1.1_all.deb
<HavokD> mouse over it,
<HavokD> https://lists.launchpad.net/hybrid-graphics-linux/bintv7twnYZeQ.bin @ TrentH
<TrentH> HavokD, I see what your talking about now...just download them and run them as sudo ./whatever.bin
<HavokD> k
<acce245> Network is being screwy here.
<HavokD> TrentH, i got a syntax error, something about an expected newline
<TrentH> acce245, So you pop'd the HD out of your old desktop and put it in your P4 system? You can't get Ubuntu to install correctly on it?
<HavokD> [yes i added +x first]
<morning> I have a new Thinkpad on which I want to install Ubuntu. I think I'd like to keep the Windows recovery partition "just in case." How should I proceed?
<nnull> qin, gdm stop resets the pc, gdm start, already running, Xorg logs dont seem to vary.. any other ideas?
<acce245> The machine just needed an upgrade.  Put in a different hard drive.
<[THC]AcidRain> Uptime: 1 days, 13 hours and 57 minutes
<bsec> 1
<bsec> wq vb
<acce245> Put in also x64 Pentium 4 and 2x2G ram
<TrentH> HavokD, try sudo apt-get install switcheroo
<HavokD> got it
<HavokD> oh okay thanks
<fsr> ok iam trying to install ubuntu 10.04 server on a new box but iam getting initramfs error unabnle to find medium containing a live file system once i chooze iinstall from boot menu?
<acce245> x86 ubuntu just installed fine from livecd
<fsr> dvd?
<fsr> driver
<acce245> x64 won't boot completely from live CD.
<acce245> Am I doing something wrong?
<TrentH> acce245, are you using the X64 CD?
<nnull> running lucid, just turn on my pc, and when i login, a white terminal appears at the top left hand corner.. nothng else.. typing exit reboots the system.. whats happened here.. odd seeing this pc has no networking enabled and was running fine last night..
<qin> nnull: Boot with text instead of splash, hold shift at boot, in grub menu press e, change parameter to text...
<acce245> Yes, and also tried x64 USB.  Both boot fine on this laptop I am currently using (as I am currently messing with the other machine).
<nnull> and then qin?
<acce245> I just tried the USB when my network hiccuped a few moments ago.
<acce245> Just to be sure.
<acce245> Data on USB and Disc seem fine.
<qin> nnull: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TrentH> acce245, But you are using the correct version right? X64
<nnull> qin, no networking  remember
<acce245> Yes.
<nnull> which makes me wonder how it happened at all
<qin> nnull: omg
<acce245> 11.04 x64 disc, which I made the USB with.
<nnull> nothing has been changed, was working a charm for ever
<TrentH> Alright try burning it to a disk?
<nnull> till this morning..
<acce245> Did.
<acce245> Done.
<martian> Is there a way to get the keyring manager to NOT ask you to auth when you have autologin set in the login panel?
<acce245> It doesn't boot fully.
<acce245> On the desktop.
<TrentH> acce245, what does it do?
<acce245> It shows the debianlinux line, then goes to the first purple screen with the logo at the bottom, then goes to the cursor flashing and hangs there.
<acce245> On the laptop it continues booting from the live CD as normal.
<TrentH> acce245, sounds like a bad install /burn or somthing
<acce245> Or the USB.
<nnull> is lucid a stable release? lol
<acce245> But they both work on this machine.
<qin> nnull: When you boot with text: sudo service gdm start and check logs for errs: dmesg, syslog, messages, kern.log, Xorg.0.log
<TrentH> acce245, ....try to restart xserver
<acce245> Hmmm?
<brad_> sliptonic
<acce245> I can't restart an xserver without, say, a terminal, can I?
<TrentH> acce245, no...but can you get into the login screen?
<qin> nnull: Lucid stable? 200+ uptime and null (zilch) issues.
<acce245> On the live CD?
<nnull> till this morning! :)
<tcsadmin> vmware esxi v4.5, vm motava squid appliance, say webmin is installed but i can't seem to access it from https://serverip/10000, any ideas? the squid proxy is working
<zykotick9> martian, you need to use "insecure" keyring storage, ie. no password.  Sorry I'm not sure how to do it with current systems.  goog luck.
<TrentH> acce245, i'm not sure...
<tcsadmin> ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<acce245> Let me start again.
<zykotick9> martian, s/goog/good ;)
<kasinsk> suport brazilian off
<acce245> Push power button on compy.
<kasinsk> =s
<qin> nnull: Did you reboot machine?
<acce245> 11.04 x64 disc in drive.
<rww> !webmin | tcsadmin
<ubottu> tcsadmin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<acce245> bios screen up.
<rww> !eol | tcsadmin
<ubottu> tcsadmin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<martian> zykotick9: yeah... that's the problem. It seems like the gui option to remove your password has been removed :-/
<nnull> qin, yeah
<acce245> isolinux line up from live cd.
<acce245> first purple screen with person in circle, no Ubuntu logo loader.
<tcsadmin> rww - it is a vm appliance
<acce245> Cursor flashing in upper left-hand of screen.
<acce245> And that is where it stops.
<qin> nnull: Then when peirvously did you reboot?
<acce245> Just keeps flashing.
<TrentH> acce245, that's on the live cd you say?
<acce245> Yes.  Same results on live USB though.
<rww> tcsadmin: And from the sound of it, it's running webmin and karmic, neither of which we support
<acce245> Both CD and USB boot normally on this laptop, though.
<w30>  /part
<TrentH> acce245, sounds like a display isue
<acce245> CPU and CD lights also stop, as though it isn't processing any information.
<jvgeli> having issues with my Realtek card not being detected by Natty. Tried installing the driver manually to no avail. any suggestions?
<zedster> hi,  I'm having trouble mounting a vfat hd in fstab heres my config line /dev/sda6 /media/disk-2 vfat auto,defaults,umask=0,rw 0
<tcsadmin> rww - correct.  i was hoping someone had a similar setup. i don't want to upgrade anything until i get squid/dansguardian going
<acce245> If it were a display issue, I would merely expect it to go out of range or something.
<TrentH> acce245, give this a shot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<nnull> qin, ive reboot about 5 times in the last 30 mins
<nnull> qi, when i try startx it says im not authed to do so?
<tcsadmin> rww - the vm appliance has squidguard too
<nnull> qin *
<qin> nnull: Nah, last time before fatal reboot?
<nnull> whats a fatal reboot :)
<tcsadmin> rww - i'm looking for a vm appliance that does proxy and internet filtering, e.g. dansguardian
<acce245> Oho.
<Infernet> hey all
<qin> nnull: Yes, your Xauthority is set to console... with text boot start gdm and see errs
<acce245> udevd[78]: errors.  In a pci slot.  hmmmm......
<TrentH> acce245, Did that link help?
<acce245> You may be onto something.
<TrentH> < Pro googler
<acce245> But I think it is a PCI conflict, not an actual terminal issue.  the ctrl-alt-Fn don't do anything.
<acce245> Can't type anything.  This is a status screen like you get if you take off quiet boot.
<zedster> acce245: do you have another os installed? can you boot into that? have you made any bios level changes or hw changes?
<acce245> I think I am just getting a PCI conflict from my graphics card.
<acce245> And that is hanging it somehow.  Graphics works fine on the freshly-installed x86.
<qin> nnull: I have tried to ask if your machine was running forever or you rebooting regulary, this leads to question did you do any unusual operation, history and sudo history is good refreshement. I imagine that there is something wrong with gdm, either config, or something is missing.
<acce245> brb, gonna pull graphics card and use onboard, see what happens.
<zedster> I cannot get my vfat partition to mount rw in fstab, I have umask=0000 and rw as options. what am I missing?
<nnull> qin, nothing irregular happened, i had this pc on usually for 2-3 days between reboots, again has no internet access, so no programs where being added removed (or altered i thought) .. so rather odd..
<[THC]AcidRain> this may sound crazy, but i have a teamspeak server installed. how do i find the name of the server for when i type into terminal to start and stop?
<[THC]AcidRain> this is a general ubuntu question for all servers btw
<zedster> the name of the actual server?
<nnull> i did upgrade everything about a week and a half ago, but it was running fine though a few reboots since then..
<qin> nnull: Does gdm starts form tty?
<[THC]AcidRain> zedster: no the name of the process on my computer, or the command that controls it
<[THC]AcidRain> im trying to do it like teamspeak start/stop
<[THC]AcidRain> teamspeak2-server
<zedster> [THC]AcidRain: is it running?
<[THC]AcidRain> but says command not found
<[THC]AcidRain> yes
<[THC]AcidRain> im connected to it now
<zedster> ps -a
<FloodBot1> [THC]AcidRain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ocmsRzr> Hi, I'm trying to record via my line in and it worked before, and now its really distorted and staticy
<zedster> will list all the threads running right
<Tigerboy> is there a sysop in this chat
<acce245> awwwww yeah.  You guys are great.  Sorry if I seemed a bit out of sorts.
<ocmsRzr> I'm trying to reset all of my pulseaudio settings but  I dont' know how
<preecher>  when i open a folder & right click a file inside the folder one of my options is "copy to" and it gives me the choices of copying to either home folder or desktop----is there a way i can configure/edit where i wish to copy the file to other than the default choices? ub11.04
<nnull> qin, nup
<qin> nnull: Boot in to (via grub) recovery, and choose option - reconfigure x server
<acce245> Unfortunately, it wasn't the issue listed in that thread.
<qin> nnull: Also from "white box" try: gedit
<HavokD> guys, i have an ati catalyst control center installed my new laptop supports 'hybrid graphics' i've tried the thing mentioned on the ubuntu page all its tests fail, and the Flgrx driver (catalyst control centre?) only sees the lesser of the two, there are two an ATI 4500m and 5750, the other problem is they are switchable, to use 3gb of system ram + 512 private, i would like to claim back 3gb of ram too....
<acce245> It was, however, a PCI conflict with my Nvidia PCI Graphics card.
<nnull> ok
<Tigerboy> havokd: did you add drivers for each card
<HavokD> Tigerboy, probably not, i've been trying to install oficial drivers all night, but upon reboot the screen is blank, i've followed serveral guides, and actually read them (not just. like copy and paste ninja)
<acce245> Thank you TrentH and Zedster.  I don't know if it is just my lack of experience, but apparently a PCI graphics card can hang a live CD 11.04 64 bit on an Asrock motherboard.  Yay for experience points.
<HavokD> Tigerboy, its not fun its not 0424 :/ time flies when you're drawing bloof from a stone
<Tigerboy> Havokd:  I have had some luck with smxi but it can also cause problems
<rww> Tigerboy: What do you mean by "sysop"?
<Tigerboy> havokd: yes I know lol
<HavokD> Tigerboy, There is an unknown display on an unknown device showing
<pfifo> HavokD, what is the desired outcome, and what are acceptable outvcomes?
<Tigerboy> HavokD: did you scan for display
<zedster> any fstab guru's around?
<HavokD> Tigerboy, yes, pfifo to be able to use all 6gb of ram, and the more powerful gpu at my command, acceptable: requring reboot
<HavokD> zedster, yes, filesystems i can do
<nnull> qin, gedit works.. but it has no desktop prettiness
<Tigerboy> havokd: hmm you can have sharing of 2 gpus least common denominator with crossfire
<Zabii> hello
<zedster> HavokD: I'm trying to mount a vfat partition with the line :/dev/sda6 /media/disk-2 vfat auto,defaults,umask=000,rw
<nnull> qin i found it
<zedster> for some reason it will be rw until I open thunderbird which stores e-mails there and then the drive changes to ro
<Zabii> i am having all kinds of trouble getting my wifi working on my acer ao721 on natty
<nnull> "nautilus" and my desktop appeared..
<Tigerboy> havokd: but there is no crossfire is there
<HavokD> zedster, what's the prob? go to terminal "sudo mount -a" to see if it worked. and that means theres an error, it'll default to that when something happens,
<HavokD> Tigerboy, there's not no, one is a 4500M the other is a HD 5750
<qin> nnull: Hm?
<zedster> HavokD: it's rw for a little and then changes due to something thunderbird is doing
<nnull> qin, actually its still fugly, no desktop panels.. but my desktop appeared and i can right click on it..
<Zabii> under the terminal thing i have read to enter
<Zabii> it says
<Zabii> acer-wireless
<Zabii> soft switch blocked yes
<Zabii> hard switch blocked no
<FloodBot1> Zabii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HavokD> zedster, thunderbird couldn't do it must be the filesystem switching due to an error
<Tigerboy> havokd: I have got it to work on one box but it is not like windows 7
<Tigerboy> Havokd: no instant crossfire that is
<pfifo> HavokD, Im pretty sure the odl GPU couldeasilly be used with the intel drivers that come stock on linux at 1366*768, the better card of course has hardware accelration, which is what you need if you want ot ply black ops 2 on linus, but hey, black ops 2 wasnt ported to linux by the developer, I dont even thing blackops 1 was ported, or MW2 or COD4 or even sim city 2000
<HavokD> Tigerboy, what could i acheive? the ram i've lost?
<HavokD> pfifo, wut?
<nnull> qin, compiz now i have window borders.. lol whats going on here..
<Tigerboy> havokd: you get both gpus working on the one task if and only if you have crossfire
<pfifo> HavokD, do you NEED hardware accelration in linux?
<nnull> its like something just not running at startup
<zedster> HavokD: before I open TB I can rw to the disk, after that it's read only
<mac__> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 11.04 boot on my intel 2nd gen /hd3000 , striped black white screen, forces several reboots before loadings the graphics
<HavokD> zedster, its something for the forums, really.... its clearly working, the fs is encountering an error
<Zabii> can anyone help me
<zedster> HavokD: alright, thanks will give that a try when I'm done pulling out my hair :-)
<mac__> fedora 15 kde boots normally
<pfifo> HavokD, so what exactly are you trying todo with the superior graphics card that the lesser graphic cannot do?
<mac__> does someone developing on ubuntu or linux understand what i need to fix, or how to create a n ormal startup?
<Zabii> i decided ubuntu was a better choice on my netbook
<HavokD> pfifo, get it working
<pfifo> HavokD, for what purpose?
<HavokD> .... pfifo that matters to you?
<Zabii> also, the new interface for ubuntu is sweet
<Zabii> i take it this isnt gnome at all?
<HavokD> pfifo, Tigerboy i restarted my computer after choosing this no-screen no device option - i've been dropped to a command line on boot, startx says there are no screens found
<TrentH> [THC]AcidRain, did you get your server fixed?
<Tigerboy> havokd: it should work but I haven't gotten a way to make the crossfire mode activate even in liquorix kernels
<pfifo> HavokD, yes it does, greatly. You old video card is 100% supported and works flawlessly with your needs so far, there is nothing it cannot do that you couls want todo with with linux. It works great in Windows you said, and of course games are made for windows, which leaves a big blak spot followed by a question mark for your intention. If your whole intention is to get a non working piece of hardware to function properly in linux then #kernel
<pfifo>  is the place for you.
<Tigerboy> havokd: what I think should happen is that you get 2 of the lesser cards, effectively
<HavokD> pfifo, i wish to use it for calculations, GPU's are great for that
<HavokD> assist me in my research
<pfifo> HavokD, what kind of calculations? sha256?
<HavokD> got any matrix calculators, with a GPU that's practically hardware, same with vector
<HavokD> that's a hashing algorithm, don't be daft
<pfifo> HavokD, last i checked OpenCL dosent cre what card is runing your display or what resolution your display is at
<Zabii> nevermind, found a fix!
<Zabii> :D:D:D
<HavokD> pfifo, i'm guessing your thinking of bitcoin mining, no never, what a stupid waist of resources that is
<pfifo> HavokD, are you looking for a one line fix all fr getting gigahashes on your bitcoin miner?
<HavokD> i purchased a laptop with this hardware, i want this hardware working
<nnull> gone to lunch qin? :)
<Zabii> what kind of fun programs do you all use on ubuntu
<HavokD> no pfifo once again, i think that currency is a waist of time and resources.
<HavokD> pfifo, i simply want my hardware to work, and to be able to use it, most it'll get used for is oblivion
<Tigerboy> havokd how do you exchange things?
<pfifo> HavokD, well lucky for you the develpoers of the HD intel linux drive do not, but it not ready and not included in 2.6.32.32, you HAVE to use the old card with 2D for now.
<HavokD> Tigerboy, exchange what? pfifo just shush now
<pfifo> HavokD, Oblivion a linux only game?
<Tigerboy> pfifo: are not the intel  hd open source -- i mean 3d
<HavokD> pfifo, i thought something of you earlier today, but now i don't want to feed the trolls
<Tigerboy> havokd: you should currency is a waste-- exchange-- and also right after bitcoin which is a digital currency system (non-dollar based as I understand it)
<Tigerboy> *said
<HavokD> I find bitcoins to be an apauling waist of energy, then, regardless, i just want my ram back -.-
<pfifo> Tigerboy, I was looking into this before, his new card is Intel HD, it isnt 'supported' in ubuntu and last I heard the latests sources are incomplete. I certianly hope you know something more but if not at this point the best he can get is 2d with the 4x series card
<Tigerboy> havokd: I thought it was just an attempt to create some new currency method
<HavokD> Tigerboy, not here in the help chat
<HavokD> pfifo, its not its a radeon 4500M
<Tigerboy> pfifo: just helped someone with that -- the hd drivers are open source 100 percent but whether they are in the repos is another question.. it did work on this one card from deb repos
<Tigerboy> havokd: then don't bring it up
<HavokD> i didn't pfifo  did
<zykotick9> Tigerboy, actually 100% open source, um they still rely on non-free firmware, thus h-node.com has 0 ATI cards with 3D
<pfifo> Tigerboy, I have an nvidia, I know ATI works, Intel, is new. thats all I can really say for sure. My understanding of it is its not ready
<Tigerboy> the drivers are 100 percent open source not the firmware-- but the firmware calls are published all the info you need  that is
<Tigerboy> pfifo: i'm only referring to intel
<ritzz> hi everyone is there a way to export a my list of radio station on banshee to tomahawk?
<Tigerboy> what I think is we should push all the vendors to at least make the drivers open source
<Tigerboy> intel was the first hd/3d vendor to do it no number 2's yet
<pfifo> Tigerboy, so what command does that in HavokD's computer?
<nnull> lucid, reboot my pc, login, white terminal only thing that appears, typing compiz, gedit etc bring them back.. whats not loading at startup???
<Tigerboy> pfifo: command to make crossfire work?
<melvincv> I just lost my ADSL connection, syslog says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650992/  Please tell me what this means.
<pfifo> nnull, removee compiz from the setup
<ritzz> i think banshee doesnt want to let us go to some other player
<pfifo> !details | ritzz
<ubottu> ritzz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DemeGeek> This might be a bit off of the main topic but if I have a bash script that uses programs that require sudo can I just sudo the script to make them work?
<[THC]AcidRain> will someone tell me if they can ping my teamspeak server at acidshower.com:8767
<pfifo> DemeGeek, yes
<DemeGeek> Thanks.
<pfifo> !offtopic | [THC]AcidRain,
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mdogG>  privmsg privmsg #ubuntu : boom
<ritzz> i want to export my radio list from banshee to tomahawk player but i just see an import option is there a way to export and save radio list on banshee ?  im using ubuntu natty
<ministerdude> Stupid question but I need it. How do I get my floppy drive working?
<pfifo> wow
<pfifo> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<nnull> think i know how to answer my question with anotherr.
<nnull> How can i make it so my pc only shows a white terminal upon booting? ;)
<ritzz> is this ok, or need some more info?... kind of new in here
<Rei`ZzZz> nnull: As in once you're in X?
<nnull> Rei`ZzZz: or from textmode
<nnull> either way
<nnull> umm sorry
<nnull> i mean yes
<Rei`ZzZz> nano .xinitrc/.Xsession and change it to exec xterm :P
<pfifo> nnull, boot with the option "noX" technically its a black terminal but yeah
<nnull> ok and what would i need to put there to change it back to normal Rei`ZzZz ? :)))
<Rei`ZzZz> Whatever you removed
<Rei`ZzZz> I dunno if that works with gdm actually
<nnull> which isnt there right nw
<Rei`ZzZz> gdm might have its own configs
<nnull> mk
<ministerdude> cool link don't work
<Rei`ZzZz> May I ask why specifically you want a white terminal? :P
<pfifo> nnull, .xinitrc and .xsession are not used in ubuntu
<nnull> Rei`ZzZz: i HAVE a white terminal, im trying to get it back to how its been for the last 6 months lol
<Rei`ZzZz> Ubuntu does it the hard way apparently :P
<Rei`ZzZz> So you want a white terminal instead of a black one? :P I don't get it :P
<melvincv> I just lost my ADSL connection, syslog says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650992/  Please tell me what this means.
<nnull> i really like ubuntu, but these random (im broken hard) out of know wheres are starting to annoy me
<pfifo> nnull, reinstall from scratch
<nnull> lol
<melvincv> It has happened for the third time.
<Rei`ZzZz> nnull: What broke? Explain, I'm a bit tired
<pfifo> nnull, im not being funny
<melvincv> Is there a simple way to configure a PPPoE dialer in Ubuntu?
<nnull> im sure your not pfifo, and do i reinstall again when that install breaks or? heh
<Rei`ZzZz> nnull: How is your install broken? :P
<nnull> Rei`ZzZz: been running smooth as chocolate, pc has no networking, nothings been added or altered since updating over a week ago, shutdown last night, turn on this morning, when i login all i get is a white terminal
<rumbold1> is it possible to have a linux installation on a partition on the harddrive and then run it in a virtual machine when in windows so that i could boot into it properly but also use it when im in windows?
<nnull> Rei`ZzZz: lauching "compiz , gedit" etc works..
<Rei`ZzZz> So what did you have before?
<nnull> and ive reboot this pc at least 6 times since (upgrading/changing anything)
<nnull> and it was fine
<com64> I want to scan with my Epson Stylus 4400 printer/scanner, but it only seems to show up as a printer. I tried using simple scan, but it said that no scanners were connected, and the printer showed up in Printing. I can't print out a page to test if it can print because I don't have any ink...
<nnull> before i had a full compiz desktop
<Rei`ZzZz> I have to admit one of the main reasons I moved from Linux to BSD was the random breaking everything
<ritzz> no one?
<Rei`ZzZz> And it works if you restart compiz etc you can get back to your full Compiz desktop?
<nnull> Rei`ZzZz: ive literally been using the pc for a movie kiosk, been doing nothing on it aye lol.. like i havent changed anything and its like BOOM
<Rei`ZzZz> Celerons really aren't made for compiling things
<Rei`ZzZz> My comp is doing about 5 seconds per frame :P
<nnull> whats the command again to change from compiz to umm whats the default one again lol
<Rei`ZzZz> nnull: But do all the bits of your desktop work and it's just killed the startup config?
<Rei`ZzZz> or is it all fubar?
<Rei`ZzZz> or just compiz is fubar?
<nnull> Rei`ZzZz: if launched independatly they all work!
<nnull> wheres my startup cfg! lol
<cactusfrog> anyone know any good software to stream videos to my ps3
<Rei`ZzZz> did you have gnome or unity?
<jvgeli> melvincv: happened to me a lot before. Disabling ipv6 did it for me.
<Rei`ZzZz> nnull: I wish I knew :P I haven't used Ubuntu since umm
<nnull> Rei`ZzZz: Gnome, its lucid
<Rei`ZzZz> I think it was Intrepid
<com64> cactusfrog, I usually play from USB drives...
<kjeldor> hey
<com64> but I remember using a streaming program, but I Can't remember the name
<cactusfrog> com64, i know that vuze has a streaming option so its possible
<com64> hm...
<afeijo> hi guys, I have a NAS drive (iomega home media 1 tb neetwork attached storage 34337), does it use ext4 partition? I need to restore deleted files from it
<melvincv> jvgeli: I can't find eth0 in network manager....
<melvincv> ... how do I disable IPv6?
<jvgeli> melvincv: what do you have? you wont need an eth0. PPPoE is configured separately.
<kjeldor> how to I change the resolution of gtkvncviewer?
<yagoo> i just tried apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager .. new install didnt have this.. this should be in the wiki
<yagoo> are regular users allowed to edit the ubuntu wiki ? (i never tried)
<melvincv> I have a connection in the DSL tab, but there are no IPv6 settings for it. Btw it worked fine till today.
<melvincv> Do you understand what's happening in the log? Or who may I contact?
<jvgeli> melvincv: just to be safe disable it http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/01/quick-tip-how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<melvincv> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<tux-desktop> hey all
<tux-desktop> whats the ubuntu chat room ?
<rww> tux-desktop: #ubuntu for Ubuntu technical support, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chit-chat
<insmod> anyone now where to get emesene plugins
<qin> Is there a way to make new line in notify-send?
<Tigerboy>  Tux-desktop: it is to help with ubuntu and related questions and discussions
<sambagirl> anyone know how to play mono with vlc? i broke the plug and i cant hear everything now. on my laptop. ?
<sambagirl> !seen Seveas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rww> o.O
<TrentH> What is up
<com64> ah, fixed my scanner problem
<TrentH> < Fixed Xbox 360 RROD
<TrentH> 1,000F VS Motherboard
<TrentH> Muahhahha
<com64> downloaded scanner utilities from avasys.
 * com64 is fixing a ps3
<TrentH> com64, whats wrong with your PS3?
<com64> optical drive not working.
<com64> I have a new laser in the mail :D
 * com64 listens to metallica (actually)
<com64> * is listening
<com64> lol
<com64> whoops
<com64> grammar fail.
<TrentH> PS3 potato
<TrentH> You better jailbreak it
<Rei`ZzZz> How do I kill X and stop it automatically reloading? :/
<TrentH> If you stop X it wont load your GUI.
<Rei`ZzZz> That's what I want
<Rei`ZzZz> How do I change gdm session configuration?
<TrentH> Rei`ZzZz, I dunno :( sorry
<vibrant> Rei, this may be able to help you: http://lifehacker.com/5823762/a-bill+by+bill-guide-to-saving-money-on-your-monthly-expenses
<vibrant> oops
<vibrant> this is what i meant: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en
<vibrant> haha
<vibrant> anyway, you should be able to edit gdm settings with Gconf Editor
<lfender> what is a realy good media player for ubuntu
<aldermikov> mplayer
<aldermikov> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<zykotick9> Rei`ZzZz, to prevent GDM from starting rename /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.disabled
<lfender> thans
<lfender> thanks
<qin> lfender: vlc, sudo apt-get install vlc
<bazhang> !players | lfender
<ubottu> lfender: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Rei`ZzZz> lfender: moc
<Rei`ZzZz> :P
<Rei`ZzZz> Why isn't moc in that list? :(
<aldermikov> lfender: after you install it, type man mplayer into a terminal and read to get a feel for it.
<aldermikov> if you don't want to use the command-line interface, you can install smplayer which is a gui frontend for mplayer
<lfender> is there a better free os then ubuntu
<zykotick9> aldermikov, the "mplayer" package comes with a gui by default
<Viper550> Okay, complication of the new Gnome 3 architecture for Oneiric: no appearance properties.
<aldermikov> lfender: how do you mean free
<zykotick9> Viper550, #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric questions/discussion
<lfender> idk  just some  download you know
<aldermikov> better is subjective then
<aldermikov> different linux distros suit different people
<lfender> and what do you  use
<aldermikov> i hop on and off between ubuntu and debian
<aldermikov> ubuntu is based on debian.
<quentusrex_> Is there any way to get the ubuntu server installer to stop mounting swap?!?!?
<lfender> see ive been  told that what can debian do that ubuntu cant
<quentusrex_> I'm trying to repartition the drives, except that I can't repartition the swap partition because it always gets mounted.
<aldermikov> debian is ubuntu without the training wheels
<aldermikov> has a different release cycle
<lfender> ook how
<qin> lfender: www.distrowatch.com
<ZiRiu> If you want to try debian go with #! first
<insmod> anyone now where to get emesene plugins
<aldermikov> ZiRiu: that's only if you want openbox
<ZiRiu> It has xfce
<aldermikov> or doesn't it have xfce now too
<insmod> or webcam plugin
<ZiRiu> I use awm with it though
<aldermikov> you can just do a minimal debian install
<aldermikov> and choose whatever de/wm you want
<lfender> ok just tad mor detall
<ZiRiu> But non-free drivers can be a bitch
<aldermikov> lfender: how long have you been using ubuntu for
<lfender> maybe 6 months
<thegoodcushion> If I boot from a USB stick live distribution, will it mount the filesystem in RAM like a CD does or will the filesystem exist in the USB stick?
<aldermikov> if you're comfortable with gnu/linux then i would say debian is a good distro to go to if you want to leave ubuntu
<jinu_> how to mount vhd file in ubuntu?
<aldermikov> try it out in a livecd though, first.
<lfender> what was the last update of debian
<aldermikov> debian has different releases that you can choose from
<aldermikov> stable is outdated but very stable packages, that's the default
<gogeta> aldermikov: eh its ol i tend not to like not haveing my drivers at install
<gogeta> ok
<kural> lfender, you could try wheezy
<aldermikov> testing has newer packages, and is still really stable
<gogeta> aldermikov: i just use xubuntu to stay away from unity
<lfender> and wheezy is sorry i know i sound stupid still new to the hole thing
<aldermikov> squeeze is stable, wheezy is testing, sid is unstable
<jinu_> anybody know about vhd file mounting in linux
<Tigerboy> aldermikov: you can also use classic desktop or just install full gnome
<aldermikov> Tigerboy: wut
<kural> jinu_, checked google ?
<Tigerboy> -- to avoid unity
<aldermikov> Tigerboy: you mean to say that to gogeta?
<aldermikov> i haven't mentioned unity once
<jinu_> kural: checked,but not got any useful result
<Tigerboy> oh yes now I see
<kural> jinu_ vdfuse
<aldermikov> also 11.10 will only have unity, no gnome 2 fallback
<aldermikov> so he is right in a sense that switching to xubuntu will dodge unity
<Tigerboy> aldermikov: I don't think that will work out too well
<aldermikov> Tigerboy: how do you mean
<Tigerboy> aldermikov: I don't think moving away from gnome and controlling what desktop people use is going to work out
<Tigerboy> -besides even on 11.10 you can still replace it
<aldermikov> you can always do a minimal ubuntu install, that is true.
<jinu_> kural: how to install vdfuse
<aldermikov> also i'm already seeing people recommending linux minut over ubuntu since the whole unity fiasco started.
<Tigerboy> aldermikov what is the ubuntu variant that goes back to gnome and removes unity
<Tigerboy> aldermikov: backtrack 5
<aldermikov> backtrack linux?
<aldermikov> i am not in the security industry :v
<TheCyph3r> backtrack has no purposes other than being a pen-test distro
<aldermikov> not really a security enthusiast either
<qin> Boring (all unity/ubuntu mouning)
<Tigerboy> aldermikov: I think that's the only real difference
<jinu_> kural:got it ,apt-get install virtualbox-ose-fuse  ok?
<kural> jinu_, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=17574 ( longer path - but will help you understand )
<kural> jinu_, yeah that would be okay
<nnull> whats a script ubuntu executes upon logging in
<civillian> if I build a kernel on a debian box using make-kpkg, will this install nicely on ubuntu?
<jmcantrell> i have a kernel from natty-proposed. how can i downgrade to the one in natty?
<Tigerboy> backtrack 5 is purported to be Ubuntu 10.04(minimal) built up with gnome-- and maybe not that well. It caught my eye because of a port to gtablet
<Usr_Smith> Is it possible to put shortcuts on the desktop within 11.04??
<ben__> hello
<ben__> anyone around?
<ZiRiu> hi
<iosolidar> i've just installed ubuntu 8.4 and .htaccess files in the root directory won't work
<robert__> how do i get nVidia xserver files to be used in the preferences/monitors in natty?
<iosolidar> they do work in other places
<iosolidar> i enabled allowoverride all
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to add an entry to grub.cfg ?
<Usr_Smith> Hello there
<ZiRiu> tucemiux, just edit it as root
<tucemiux> ZiRiu: I dont think that's the way were supposed to handle it, I added an entry to 40_custom but how to I make it so that it appears as an option in the grub menu?
<Tigerboy> iosolidar: do you mean www root?
<iosolidar> yes: /var/www
<ayaka> I need a music player which can classfy music by their arts album and can read cue I have tried rhythmbox  audacious they can't read cue
<ZiRiu> banshee?
<bloodriver> I upgraded to 11.04 but my grub2 menu is goofy.  it shows 'ubuntu 2.6.38-10-pae' in the lead menu, the safe mode next, then 'Previous Linux versions' (defaults), then 'Windows 7'(dual boot w/win7).  If I enter the top selection...there is no graphics and drop to tty1.  If i enter the 'Previous Linux version', the machine goes to another menu where I can select 'ubuntu 2.6.38-10-pae (same as in first menu) but this selection w
<bloodriver> orks.  Is there a way to fix the first menu?'  Have a screen capture if needed for visual interpretation of what's going on.
<Tigerboy> iosolidar: check the owner and perms
<ayaka> Ziber, mono too big
<iosolidar> Tigerboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingUseOfApacheHtaccessFiles
<iosolidar> this helped
<iosolidar> my <directory /var/ww> wasn't working because apparently ubuntu already had those configuration in available-sites/default
<iosolidar> thanks for the help anyways :)
<Tigerboy> isolidar: excellent-- yes also depends how apache runs but by default it's apache and nobody
<ayaka> ZiRiu, I have tried can't open
<ayaka> ZiRiu, it seems my path include some asia char causing the problem
<Tigerboy> iosolidar: cool that you fixed it. becareful how you build apache and mysql  putting time into that has really helped me
<ZiRiu> ayaka, I have never heard of that problem before.
<ayaka> ZiRiu, when I open it I see the path it show like %85%54%er%d
<iosolidar> ayaka: check man locale
<ayaka> iosolidar, there is no problem there all is well before  I use utf-8 zh all the time
<Tigerboy> ayaka and install clementine
<Tigerboy> it has cue files support
<Tigerboy> + it's a good prog
<ayaka> Tigerboy, are you sure it seems don't show cue file at all
<insmod> anyone now where to get emesene plugins
<Tigerboy> Ayaka: yep
<Tigerboy> ayaka: what version is it
<ayaka> Tigerboy, 0.5.3
<Tigerboy> oh there's newer ones
<Tigerboy> get at least .0.7
<Usr_Smith> This Unity interface is a little harder to get use to. Do you all like it?\
<Tigerboy> ayaka: very nice prog
<ZiRiu> usr_smith, sudo apt-get install awesome to join the master race
<DrGrov> Good morning everybody
<aldermikov> say, is there a way to achieve unity/win7 taskbar functionality in a gnome panel
<Tigerboy> but I think 0.5 has it too anyway
<aldermikov> just the launching/containing applications in single icons
<ayaka> Tigerboy, but don't support cue, maybe cli program is well
<DrGrov> What would you guys and girls say is a good Twitter client? I am completely new to Twitter so I would love a quick run through of a good client. Running Ubuntu 10.04.
<Tigerboy> ayaka yes get the cli
<aldermikov> DrGrov: the website?
<bloodriver> I thought about mucking around in the grub.cfg file to see if'n I could straighten up the grub menu but...i'need to see examples to follow...
<Tigerboy> it supports under playlists
<DrGrov> aldermikov: Sure, I thought of that but I would prefer a desktop client to handle my Twitter account. I would not get carried away too much when I am working LOL
<aldermikov> ah, not really sure then.
<lion42> DrGrov, you should have gwibber already installed
<lion42> (or did that not show up until a later version? I'm not sure)
<slim_gaza> Hi I have installed ubuntu 11.04 however my wireless connection keeps crashing especially when I put my laptop to sleep. How can I remove the intel driver and active the sta broadcom. My laptop is aspire timeline 4810z thanks guys
<DrGrov> lion42: Yes, I see that. Not sure I like it too much though. It feels messy :(
<fedy> ufw
<DrGrov> lion42: I don't like that layout of gwibber. How is it with Twitter? I set up preferences on my profile via browser or can I set it up via ex. gwibber as well?
<lion42> DrGrov, I don't use twitter. No idea. :)
<DrGrov> lion42: Ok :) I just got crazy about starting to use Twitter. No idea where I got it though LOL
<Tigerboy> ayaka: lastest version of clementine-- code.google.com/p/clementine-player/downloads/
<ayaka> Tigerboy, I seemawn I will try
<Tigerboy> ayaka: k
<fedy> hello need help w/ ufw
<Tigerboy> fedy: what question
<str33t> Hello
<str33t> Can anybody help me ?
<lion42> Around a thousand people can help you. Care to be more specific?
<DrGrov> lion42: I just joined in on #twitter to see what they would say to my silly questions LOL
<fedy> how do you setup iptable rules
<fedy> Tigerboy:
<str33t> Hey
<str33t> Can anybody help me please
<lion42> DrGrov, did you find a program that works for you?
<Tigerboy> fedy: just by first enabling -- then adding rules in the gui
<str33t> Nobody helpss?
<Tigerboy> fedy: download gufw
<fedy> gufw
<DrGrov> lion42: I think I would try something called qwit. The only thing which could cause a bother is Qt4. That means it is mainly for KDE and not GNOME?
<Tigerboy> fedy: it will show up under administration
<fedy> Tigerboy: i have al ready installed
<bloodriver> has anyone had the experience with a grub menu inside a grub menu?
<str33t> Hello
<str33t> I could use a little help !
<TrentH> Whenever I have my webcam plugged in my USB wifi adapter disconnects after about 5mins?
<Tigerboy> fedy: just worry about opening ports for inbound things such as samba ports or webserver so people from outside can get in
<bloodriver> if so...how does one undo/fix the darn then
<lion42> DrGrov, I just installed it very quickly and see that it "works" with gnome: it adopts your theme and fonts and whatnot.
<lion42> So it shouldn't be a problem.
<TrentH> Tigerboy, fix my webcam & internet issue
<lion42> (and now I have a twitter client and no twitter)
<Tigerboy> trenth: what issue?
<DrGrov> lion42: Ok good, I will test it now then. I hope it fills the needs I want from it. :) Thanks for testing
<gladiator> k
<fedy> Tigerboy: what do i enable incoming and outgoing?
<str33t> Anybody got a 64 bit ubuntu ?
<fedy> allow or deny
<lion42> str33t, I suspect around 500+ people here do.
<tottiq> hey, anyone has an idea on how to download an entire website using only the bash?
<str33t> Can one of the 500+ help me
<str33t> ??
<str33t> I am on a 32 bit machine
<str33t> And i need some code to be compiled on a 64 bit machine
<TrentH> Tigerboy, I have my USB wifi adapter plugged in, when I plugin my webcam after about 5mins my wifi stops working and I have to restart PC.
<lion42> tottiq, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<Tigerboy> fedy: you can enable all outgoing (up to you) and then just only the ports you need for incoming-- by default enabling ufw will make it so all outgoling are allowed and all incoming are closed.
<fedy> ty
<tottiq> lion42, thank you
<Tigerboy> trenth: can you try to move one of them to another port?
<TrentH> Tigerboy, I can try...their both plugged into the front of my PC
<str33t> can anybody with a 64 bit machine compile a small code for me ?
<Tigerboy> trenth: ordinarily each two usb share some space
<TrentH> Tigerboy, alright i'll plug it in the rear then :)
<Tigerboy> trenth: good idea
<Usr_Smith> ziriu: What is the Master Race??
<harry_> where are
<ayaka> Tigerboy, ZiRiu thank you]
<bloodriver> ...how 'bout suggesting a web page?  I've googled this to a red rash.
<robert__> is there an XServer channel i can change to?
<Tigerboy> ayaka: ok :)
<fedy> Tigerboy: when you deny incoming it stop the all internet access
<ZiRiu> http://oi52.tinypic.com/2e19d1v.jpg  that is master race
<vivanov> cant login in ubuntu one -> There was a problem while retrieving the credentials
<Tigerboy> fedy: no
<harry_> it my first chat so
<fedy> i my case it does
<str33t> Hello
<str33t> Can anybody with a 64 bit machine
<harry_> but im getting there
<str33t> Help me with a little thing
<str33t> Anybody with a 64 bit ubuntu ?
<fedy> let me test again tigerboy
<harry_> anyone red hat?
<Tigerboy> fedy: by default all connections from outside to internal servers are blocked
<codepal> when do you think ubuntu will get the ubuntu firefox modificiations plugin sorted out for FF5?
<Tigerboy> Fedy: you want to be able to go out to external servers to see web pages and other things
<harry_> master race
<Tigerboy> fedy: if you have an internal webserver you can open port 80 (and other ports if you offer ssl as an example)
<robert__> anyone familiar with the nVidia XServer settings to natty preferences/Monitors config.
<harry_> we are the liberated ones
<fedy> I am desktop user
<Tigerboy> fedy: that allows people from the outside in only on port 80
<harry_> free free free
<harry_> may the source be with you
<Tigerboy> fedy: than you don't need to open ports for internal servers so just enable ufw
<Tigerboy> fedy: the default is fine for you
<Tigerboy> fedy: in the gui (gufw) just unlock it and click the box to enable it. You just need to do that one time.
<fedy> ty u for the info though if I do setup an internal server
<bloodriver> I upgraded to 11.04 but my grub2 menu is goofy. it shows 'ubuntu 2.6.38-10-pae' in the lead menu, the safe mode next, then 'Previous Linux versions' (defaults), then 'Windows 7'(dual boot w/win7). If I enter the top selection...there is no graphics and drop to tty1. If i enter the 'Previous Linux version', the machine goes to another menu where I can select 'ubuntu 2.6.38-10-pae (same as in first menu) but this selection work
<bloodriver> s. Is there a way to fix the first menu?' Have a screen capture if needed for visual interpretation of what's going on. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/screenshot2tk.png/
<harry_> capt.crunch//%%
<lion42> str33t is repeatedly pming me asking me to compile software despite me stating that I lack the skills to do it, much less verify that it is something I would actually trust to run. Can someone address their issue so it stops being my issue?
<str33t> i dont want you to compile a software
<str33t> just a small piece of code
<str33t> problem is i am on 32 bit machine
<str33t> and the code must be compiled on a 64 bit machine
<blade> str33t, why?
<fedy> TIgreboy: here the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw so the defualt is INcoming deny and outgoing allow?
<zykotick9> bloodriver, I'd reinstall grub2 from the new install, then update-grub2 to have it re-add ubuntu/windows.  Best of luck.
<robin0800> bloodriver, have a look in /etc/fstab to see whats going on
<bloodriver> okay...gives me a direction to head in...hope it ain't a dark hole....thanks
<harry_> get slam_hck = beeing used people,{warning}
<fedy> Tigerboy: when I restart the computer the gufw automatically disables. what did I do wrong.
<bloodriver> ;-)
<bloodriver> ciao belle
<Tigerboy> fedy: just go to terminal and type sudo ufw --enable
<Tigerboy> it should save it as a start up
<Tigerboy> fedy: first type ufw --status
<robert__> anyone using dual monitors with nVidia graphics card on?
<Tigerboy> fedy: you only need to set enable one time
<zykotick9> !anyone | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BitWraith> If I have a box set up to automatically log me in (without a password), is there a way I can change it back to asking for a password from the terminal? Iseem to be stuck using a sesion that doesn't work, and I want ot try a different one.
<mamoun_>  mamoun_
<fedy> Tigerboy: it saids Status; active
<Tigerboy> fedy: that means you are fine
<fedy> ty
<fedy> ;)
<robert__> when i check the nVidia Xserver settings it shows both monitors. but when i go to "Preferences/monitors from the main menu i only have the main monitor showing. how do i get the settings to go from the nVidia settings to gnome?
<Clerisy> cam all of a sudden not working? light still comes on, just not connected to computer or something?
<zykotick9> BitWraith, have a look in /etc/gdm perhaps (i have a /etc/gdm3, you won't) for a file called daemon.conf (might be different in your case) it seems to have an AutomaticLoginEnable=true line you might be able to modify
<robert__> i need both monitors to run lyricue for my church.
<str33t> anybody with a 64 bit ubuntu ?
<str33t> who can compile a simple code ?
<zykotick9> robert__, don't use Preferences/Monitors if you are using Nvidia propretary driver, just use nvidia-settings instead.
<iosolidar> str33t: what language?
<str33t> no language
<str33t> simple bash compile
<str33t> quake 3 source code compile
<robert__> kk
<str33t> thats all
<str33t> can you or anybody help with it ?
<str33t> ??
<zykotick9> str33t, what would you do with it if you got it compiled?  you can't run it on 32bit.
<iosolidar> str33t: if you really need it there are online compilers, maybe even 64 bit one (but for single source files)
<iosolidar> or better yet free vps or trial vps servers
<str33t> my server company runs 64 bit version
<zykotick9> str33t, is this code available somewhere online to download?
<str33t> yep
<str33t> its pretty simple
<str33t> takes 30 seconds only
<str33t> can you do it ?
<zykotick9> str33t, certainly not if you don't provide a link
<str33t> sure
<str33t> should i pm u ?
<zykotick9> is this not "public" code?
<str33t> its public
<str33t> i hope ubuntu channel doesnt mind it
<zykotick9> so just post the link in channel, so long as it's only 1 line
<str33t> i am posting link to the page
<str33t> which explains the whole process of compiling it
<str33t> from the time of getting it
<str33t> to compiling it
<str33t> it takes 30 seconds in all
<wols> !enter
<FloodBot1> str33t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> !enter | str33t
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> str33t: please see above
<str33t> lol ?
<zykotick9> !pm > str33t
<ubottu> str33t, please see my private message
<str33t> http://daffy.nerius.com/urtserver/
<str33t> Check the link
<str33t> It should give u the whole info
<str33t> On how to get the source and compile it
<str33t> Please apply all the patches in the step B
<str33t> Step C*
<str33t> zykotick9 ??
<Garnasha> ok... So I upgraded to 11.04, slightly late but I haven't been using this machine much
<zykotick9> str33t, i couldn't possibly have finished that fast?!?!
<str33t> ohk
<str33t> xD
<wols> zykotick9: it takes 30 seconds in all. he said so!
<wols> str33t: stop misusing your enter key already!
<zykotick9> wols, he lied ;)
<Garnasha> And I must say... What the hell did you do to the simple system of having one drop-down menu for normal programs, one for places and one for administration
<str33t> no i didnt
<str33t> it takes around 30 seconds
<Garnasha> and why do I suddenly have LibreOffice instead of Open
<str33t> i can copy the terminal codes in your pm
<str33t> just copy them
<str33t> and u should have the file
 * wols puts the annoying kid on ignore
<HackNewton> Garnasha, OpenOffice is now known as LibreOffice
<wols> Garnasha: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice when oracle (as usual) got nasty and evil
<Garnasha> ah, right
<wols> HackNewton: not really
<zykotick9> str33t, and you want ALL the patches applied?  ya, forget it.  perhaps someone else will help you.
<str33t> dude
<str33t> its a 30 second process
<str33t> why are u acting so egoish ?
<lion42> Garnasha, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/change-classic-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<lion42> that should solve your problem. :P
<wols> str33t: the only egoist acting like a whiny kid is you
<HackNewton> wols, its easy to say it than giving full explaintion ;)
<wols> str33t: what cpu do you have?
<str33t> 32 bit
<str33t> thats why am asking for help
<str33t> i am not acting egoist
<wols> str33t: "32bit" is not a CPU.
<str33t> nor am i whining
<wols> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep model
<str33t> i am just asking for help
<str33t> with a simple compilation
<str33t> which only takes 30 seconds
<str33t> max 1 minute
<blade> cpu ... ie amd phenom x4 955 BE
<blade> or lscpu
<Garnasha> I'm beginning to think I'm too conservative about my preferences for Ubuntu... I came in at Karmic(Kharmic?) Koala and am still adjusting most of the look and a bit of the feel to that every time I upgrade
<str33t> cpu Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz
<str33t> 2 core
<HackNewton> Genuine ?
<str33t> so u dont wanna help ?
<str33t> nobody wanna help ?
<blade> wols, can you pm me that terminal command for the cpu
<snuxoll> eww, pentium dual core ;(
<kural> can i buy ubuntu with bitcoins ?
<wols>  < wols> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep model
 * wols gives himself the useless use of cat award
<wols> blade: should be grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<str33t> no ?
<str33t> no help ?
<fedy> test text color 123
<str33t> just compiling a simple 30-60 second code
<str33t> seems impossible in the ubuntu channel
<iosolidar> str33t: patience
<HackNewton> str33t, can you please tell your problem again
<iosolidar> if people can help you they will
<str33t> i need a person with 64 bit ubuntu
<blade> str33t, it may be because people are here to help with UBUNTU problems
<str33t> to execute 5-6 terminal commands for me
<str33t> thats all
<str33t> which only takes 60 seconds
<str33t> and compiles a quake 3 server binary
<snuxoll> and why can't you compile it yourself?
<fedy> 123
<str33t> because i am on a 32 bit ubuntu
<blade> wols, model name	: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
<snuxoll> you can compile 64bit code on 32bit
<wols> fedy: pleae test elsewhere. this is not a channel for testing your client
<str33t> no u cant
<HackNewton> snuxoll, no
<str33t> it errors out
<str33t> my 32 bit compiles perfectly
<blade> wols, try lscpu it will give more info
<str33t> 64 bit errors out
<snuxoll> HackNewton: erm, yes
<str33t> @snuxoll no u cant
<str33t> i tried !
<snuxoll> you can't run 64-bit code on a 32bit os, but you can certainly compile and link it
<str33t> no u cant !
<blade> i dont see why you could not as long as you have the right lib files right snuxoll
<HackNewton> snuxoll, can you explain it so we also can update our knowlage
<str33t> u cant compile a quake 3 server source code for 64 bit on a 32 bit
<snuxoll> str33t: because you only have 32bit libraries installed, you need the 64bit libs and to tell gcc to compile for the correct platform
<str33t> ok that makes sense
<blade> that's what i thought
<str33t> help me with this then
<str33t> should i tell u the errors ?
<snuxoll> I don't know how to install the 64-bit libraries as I run a native 64-bit system, but you should just need to call gcc -m64 to make it compile a 64bit binary
<snuxoll> but if you have access to a 64bit machine (I'm assuming you do if you're spending time compiling a 64bit binary), why don't you just compile it on that?
<wols> HackNewton: -m32 and -m64 options. libc is already available as 64 and 32bit on every platform. other libs aren't
<str33t> the game server company does give ssh access
<str33t> doesnt*
<str33t> so cant compile it there
<snuxoll> oh, well, that's stupid
<str33t> can u compile it for me please ?
<str33t> it only takes 30-60 seconds
<str33t> and ill pm u all the commands
<HackNewton> wols, thanks
<Garnasha> ok... I think I'm starting to get used to unity... Still not sure I won't set it to Classic, but I'll give it a try
<snuxoll> sorry, my network adapter isn't working on that rig or I would
<str33t> so u can do it like very easily
<str33t> whats that supposed to mean ?
<snuxoll> and I'm pretty sure OS X doesn't compile compatible binaries :P
<snuxoll> it means I couldn't download the code to compile it on that machine
<str33t> u are on OS X ?
<Character7> If you like White Castle and you are on facebook, I emplore you to show your support by going to this page right away.... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-White-Castle-to-Arizona/117294818301070 I appreciate anyone that helps out.
<str33t> or 64 bit linux ?
<snuxoll> I'm on my macbook right now, yeah, my desktop runs arch 64 but it can't get online right now
<str33t> the os must be linux and the machine must be 64 bit
<root_> hello... somebody help me................how to used ubuntu
<kural>  can i buy ubuntu with bitcoins ?
<str33t> everybody in here is so stupid
<str33t> u ask all sorts of questions
<str33t> and in the end give a stupid reply
<str33t> am out of the stupid channel
<HackNewton> root_, there are many tutorials and books around there you can ues them
<Garnasha> str33t: if everyone is so stupid, do it yourself
<snuxoll> heh
<snuxoll> he could have just made a PPA too
<snuxoll> that's the funny part
<HackNewton> root_, there is good webite called ubuntuguide.org that will help you
<lion42> I don't think he liked me very much. He called me a "sarcastic little kid". :(
<root_> i now ... im stupid... who can teach me
<lion42> I'm wounded forever guys.
<Garnasha> root_: what are you having trouble with? The new interface introduced with 11.04? Or are you fresh from windows and not familiar with any linux at all?
<wols> root_: the first thing you do is stop running your irc client and other things as root
<Garnasha> yeah, that too
<HackNewton> Garnasha, i think he is newbie in linux
<root_> yes when cant i do it
<codepal>  when do you think ubuntu will get the ubuntu firefox modificiations plugin sorted out for FF5?
<soulis77-SE> root_: Why have you install ubuntu?
<wols> HackNewton: someone who runs as root in ubuntu is not a newbie. somone like this is an idiot
<codepal> I like root
<codepal> and I'm sensible
<lion42> You have to go out of your way to login as root in ubuntu, don't you?
<codepal> and I've done some dumb things.
<HackNewton> wols, hmm you have point
<codepal> what's so dangerous about running as root?
<lion42> (as opposed to distros where it is the default)
<Garnasha> HackNewton: oh dear, I'm not sure newbies can be taught Ubuntu on NN
<Garnasha> not if they're used to windows
<codepal> how does someone access your computer to destroy you if you run as root all the time in a terminal?
<root_> i whant something new... im malaysia... not familiar with ubuntu
<codepal> it's more preventative against user error - imo
<bikcmp> hi all, i'm having a tad of trouble setting $JAVA_HOME.
<codepal>  when do you think ubuntu will get the ubuntu firefox modificiations plugin sorted out for FF5?
<codepal> bikcmp, tried which java ?
<HackNewton> root_, everything have beginning anyway welcome to linux world and ofcoures to ubuntu
<codepal> $ which java
<soulis77-SE> root_ Tried surfing or perhaps bungy jump of you only want something new?
<Garnasha> now if they're used to OS X or KDE, I think it's easier, not familiar with those environments but I got the impression Unity is inspired by features of those
<bikcmp> codepal: returns /usr/bin/java
<lion42> ALSO, completely unrelated question. Can I disable my godforsaken cd drive from ejecting in response to the button being pressed? Mine is way too sensitive and keeps ejecting for funsies.
<HackNewton> root_, pm me
<codepal> bikcmp, that's java home
<bikcmp> ooh
<codepal> so export it into your .bashrc
<HackNewton> root_, i will look what can i help you
<bikcmp> codepal: how would I go about doing that?
<Garnasha> lion42: wait you want what now
<ghabit> Hello. Just installed ubuntu - help! How I can 'zoom' video in player, to delete 'black parts' on the screen?
<codepal> JAVA_HOME = /usr/bin/java
<Garnasha> I'm not sure that's even possible on the hardware level
<bikcmp> echo .bashrc >> JAVA_HOME = /usr/bin/java?
<bikcmp> thanks codepal
<Garnasha> ghabit: what video player?
<codepal> .bashrc = /home/userdirectory/.bashrc
<lion42> Garnasha, I don't want to have to remove the drive, but given the choice between that and risking that it straight breaks in half in my backpack...
<codepal> bikcmp, yw
<ghabit> Garnasha, default ubuntu player, I don't know software under ubuntu yet. )
<Garnasha> ghabit: hmm, I suspect that's still totem
<soulis77-SE> HackNewton: Good on you. We will make a note that you are afk for some days :)   root_: best wishes
<HackNewton> soulis77-SE, :)
<Garnasha> I have some... not so good experiences with totem
<lion42> ..haha
<bikcmp> codepal: interesting.
<bikcmp> src/bin/nutch: line 251: /usr/bin/java/bin/java: Not a directory
<bikcmp> src/bin/nutch: line 251: exec: /usr/bin/java/bin/java: cannot execute: Not a directory
<bikcmp> export JAVA_HOME=/usr?
<ghabit> Garnasha, maybe you can advise me something better? It's important for me to have 'zoom' option.
<Garnasha> install vlc, if you already know it, it's also available for linux, if not, it's one of the, maybe the, best player(s) around afaik
<bikcmp> hrm.  export JAVA_HOME=/usr gets it working, but then the app fails. :-p
<Garnasha> not sure it has zoom
<lion42> ghabit, what do you mean by "zoom"?
<Garnasha> think so though
<Garnasha> changing the aspect ratio is my guess
<ghabit> lion42, for example - video have 4:3 ratio. And screen is 16:10. Without 'zoom' you can see black parts on the screen.
<lion42> Oh, yeah. Of course.
<Garnasha> yeah, that's the aspect ratio
<ghabit> no
<Garnasha> iirc some players also allow you to actually zoom in, but that's rather gimmicky in my opinion
<ghabit> it's zoom. Aspect ratio will 'stretch' the picture.
<ghabit> )
<lion42> ... zooming will also stretch the picture.
<lion42> You... can't make something out of nothing?
<Garnasha> then that zoom will snip the sides off your picture?
<ghabit> Garnasha, correct!
<Garnasha> you can't fit 4:3 in 16:10 without either removing part of the image(worst solution imo), adding black bands(ugly/waste of space but stays true to original) or stretching
<Garnasha> ah, ok, then we just differ on how that should be dealt with
<Garnasha> I'm not sure VLC does what you want it to
<Garnasha> I never tried :)
<ghabit> Garnasha, which player do you using?
<Garnasha> vlc
<Garnasha> ah, checked
<Garnasha> not with a video so I couldn't test what it did
<lion42> Garnasha, yes, it does.
<Garnasha> but it does have a menu "zoom"
<zenergi> how important is it to have drives of the same make/model for a raid 5/6 in mdadm?
<zykotick9> ghabit, in mplayer W & E keys zoom, but probably not enough for what you want to do.  Good luck.
<codepal> bikcmp, so you've pointed it to your java binary and it's failing.... so does java run by itself alright?
<codepal> bikcmp, can you load up the java console?
<codepal> bikcmp, it's usually in the menu's somewhere, if you have some.
<ghabit> zykotick9, is mplayer gui application?
<zykotick9> ghabit, can be, there are many gui frontends
<ghabit> zykotick9, thank you!
<andrewh192> ok got a quick question for ya..
 * KM0201 hopes to have a quick answer for ya
<andrewh192> when ever i login to a server on quassel
<andrewh192> it says "*** No ident response"
<Polah> I have a script to gzip a file name bans_$(date +%d_%m_%k).sql, however gzip attempts to compress two files: bans_24_07_ and 1.sql, it seems to be breaking at the _ and %k, what could be causing this?
<andrewh192> i was wondering if there was a way to make it so that whatever is supposed to respond on my end responds this tim
<wols> andrewh192: pretty much no irc client on linux has a built in identd. and identd is utterly useless anyways
<andrewh192> wols: oh
<Polah> Nevermind, I put it in quotations which seems to have fixed it.
<wols> andrewh192: install any identd and configure it
<Garnasha> ghabit: if you'd like to try vlc, you can either search for it in the software center, or if you don't object to using the terminal, open that and type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<andrewh192> wols: where would i find it?
<nothingspecial> Polah: always quote your variables
<andrewh192> wols: what name would it be?
<Garnasha> afaik vlc has its own gui
<wols> apt-cache search ident
<soulis77-SE> I got a security question. I have installed solr and have set permissions to the :port/solr/admin page so that only localhost can access. Is there something else I should think about in regards to securing it?
<Polah> nothingspecial: It worked before for $(date +%d-%m-%Y).sql, thanks for the tip thought
<ghabit> Garnasha, I'll try mplayer and vlc.
<wols> soulis77-SE: make it only listen on localhost
<wols> !info smplayer
<Garnasha> ghabit: best of luck :)
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.9-1 (natty), package size 1284 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<wols> ghabit: get smplayer instead. it has a gui you can config
<ghabit> wols, thanks!
<kural> hello
<nothingspecial> Polah: mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<nothingspecial> Polah: Check out the pitfalls page also
<chevymeister> Hey, is anyone willing to help me out with a grub installation issue? :)
<wols> !ask | chevymeister
<Polah> nothingspecial: Thanks, I'll have a look through.
<ubottu> chevymeister: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Polah> chevymeister, that would depend on what the issue is.
<AlexDevilLX> How to run system in Error Level 0.1.2.3? And what is that?
<nit-wit> chevymeister, yeah
<root_> somebody help me.... how ,,i what to change my name... so defult
<chevymeister> I'm installing onto a raid-0 that holds some of my storage stuff. I made a seperate partition. When I try to install ubuntu on it I get 3 options after being told the bootloader won't install.
<soulis77-SE> wols: which xml file should I edit when using ubuntu 10.04 for the only listen on local?
<chevymeister> on /dev/sda
<Garnasha> root_: you mean you don't know, and ended up with that name? Type "/nick whatever"
<nit-wit> chevymeister, not familiar with raid myself carry on all.
<wols> soulis77-SE: I don't have a clue what the daemon is you want to run. and it depends on the daemon and it's config. see its manpage, /usr/share/doc, etc
<AlexDevilLX> root_: i have default_
<AlexDevilLX> Thats cool nicks
<Garnasha> also, if that's the default name it gave you... does that mean that's your username on your computer?
<root_> nick whatever..................... ha ha ha very funny
<Garnasha> something wrong there...
<Garnasha> well, replace whatever with whatever you want, of course
<root_> yasssss................
<wols> Garnasha: yes it is his username. he intentionally runs as root
<Garnasha> wols: So... pity him or scold him?
<wols> root_: do you have a ubuntu related problem or question? this is not a normal chat channel, and not a IRC tutorial either
<wols> Garnasha: scold. you have to work to run on ubuntu as root
<Garnasha> I'm mostly puzzled
<root_> i joint in ubutu livi last 10min ago... that mean im new... so in very new
<kurtul> how can i install syncany on natty?
<chevymeister> Is there a way to install grub to a partition rather than a hard drive (/dev/sda)? I think that's the issue with my raid.
<Garnasha> how can someone be good enough at controlling linux to run as root but know nothing about linux
<Garnasha> ehm
<Garnasha> irc
<root_> i whant to said  .. tq youtube.... to involf me in ubutu live
<wols> chevymeister: grub-install /dev/sda1  installs to a partition
<Garnasha> I'm starting to suspect he did something like pick "root" as his username(though, isn't that blocked by ubuntu?) on the assumption that that is the name for the main user or something
<wols> !my > root
<nit-wit> nothing like advertising for r kits
<robin0800> ghabit, vlc can zoom video and is a very capable video player as well
<wols> !my > root_
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<lion42> they're using an older version of xchat. Why would they have it if they just downloaded ubuntu?
<Garnasha> root_: do you know anyone in real life who knows linux? I'd ask him/her, because you either need a lot of help sorting out your install, or a lot of scolding for messing around, or both, and irc doesn't make it easy to see which
<themedu> !my | themedu
<ubottu> themedu, please see my private message
<kbrown90> i heard that webmin is no longer supported in the 11.04 server, could someone direct me to a remote management program that i can use?
<zykotick9> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zykotick9> kbrown90, oh sorry, i thought there was some alternative in that factoid
<kural> Garnasha, is he really logged in root ? or its just a nick
<lion42> kural, your default nick in xchat is your login name, followed by login_ and login__
<ghabit> robin0800, thanks!
<kural> has anybody managed xen-4.1.1 & linux-3.0.0 ?
<ghabit> so. both of them smplayer and vlc can do that!
<kural> lion42, is that so ?
<zykotick9> kbrown90, sorry - i don't personally know of any.  Good luck.
<lion42> kural, haha, sorry if that's something you know. But that is why people suspect he is actually logged in as root.
<Garnasha> kural: I'm not sure, and it's not easy to check if he's messing around with us or just screwed up, someone who can look at his screen would have an easier time of it, that's why he should go to his local linux guru
<kbrown90> thanks, anyone know of an alternative program for webmin i would appreciate it.
<kural> Garnasha, ignore the fella then. :) ignore & itch will vanish
<DrGrov> I got Twitter working. This is funny stuff
<kural> DrGrov, are you on irc via twitter ?
<DrGrov> kural: No, just registered to try it out.
<kural> Okay
<kural> DrGrov, try ttytter ...
<HackNewton> hi again
<kbrown90> anyone know of an alternative program for webmin i would appreciate it.
<DrGrov> kural: I use gwibber, it seems to work really well.
<kural> has anybody managed xen-4.1.1 & linux-3.0.0 ?
<kural> DrGrov, enjoy.. spam the folks out there..
<kural> DrGrov, ask them to RT your tweets and then RT those hahaha..
<lion42> kbrosnan, "webmin alternative ubuntu" brings up a TON of results, none of which I have the background to evaluate for you.
<Garnasha> this is weird
<DrGrov> kural: No, I am serious about this.
<kural> DrGrov, just joking ..
<DrGrov> How do I even reply someone... Is it @ followed by their username?
<DrGrov> kural: LOL :)
<Garnasha> I have the manpage for Xchat 2.8.8, but the link in Dash still gives me 2.6.something
<DrGrov> Or I mean, how do I post to someone a message and not only my own "wall" LOL
<DrGrov> That would get strictly boring to follow my own tweets LOL
<HackNewton> Garnasha, may be 2.8.* is not stable version to run
<umc> hey guys. I noticed in my mail.log and syslog that someone is trying to brute-force their way into my box. lots of entries with "Jul 24 10:26:04 mybox pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=webmaster, ip=[::ffff:81.95.155.184]", I've installed fail2ban, enabled some sections in there, but it still doesn't block this. anyone knows what's the best approach to handle this ?
<Garnasha> HackNewton: 2.8.8 is from 2010 according to the log on their site
<Garnasha> and a fresh install of Ubuntu seems to come with 2.8.6, according to a ctcp of root_
<Garnasha> mainly I was checking whether he was pulling our leg about being new, but now I'm not even sure what version are on my system
<HackNewton> Garnasha, then its strange
<lion42> Garnasha, no, it doesn't. That's what I pointed out earlier.
<zykotick9> !info xchat lucid
<lion42> It comes with 2.8.8
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Garnasha> lion42: you checked that it doesn't? Because that's what I was trying to do, see if perhaps the default version is old
<Garnasha> ah, ok
<Garnasha> ah, well, there you have it
<Garnasha> oh, no, wait, that's only for lucid lynx
<Garnasha> that's... 10.04?
<lion42> Garnasha, I just installed this copy of 11.04 a few hours ago. /ctcp lion42 version
<zykotick9> Garnasha, if someone fresh install Lucid that is the version they would have
<nothingspecial> kural: ttytter ..... this application could not be found
<soulis77-SE> wols: It was the server.xml and I just added address="127.0.0.1" to get it only to listen to localhost. Thanks for the help in right direction.
<Garnasha> and lucid is... the LTS version?
<zykotick9> Garnasha, yup
<Garnasha> so, mystery solved?
<Koffa_> สวัสดีครับ มีคนไทยไหมครับ?
<Garnasha> he is new, he got the long term support download and so has an older version of all software on it
<HackNewton> Koffa_, english only please
<hueloovoo> Hey, can someone tell me if removing python and wxpython from my computer will mess up my desktop?  I need specific versions of them to run OpenRPG.
<soulis77-SE> lol4
<kural> nothingcosmos, sorry . apt-get install ttytter
<Koffa_> okie dokie Hacknewton
<kural> nothingspecial, does that work
<Koffa_> any Thai here?
<kural> Koffa_, i like thai food :D
<kural> ttytter
<kural> console Twitter client
<Koffa_> kural , thanx
<Koffa_> i need some help
<lion42> I had thai food just yesterday! But I do not believe I can assist with directions.
<iszak> How do I change what the dollar key does? so instead of $ it does £
<Garnasha> iszak: you'll need another keyboard layout for that
<glebihan> hueloovoo, removing python will mess up your system, you can install several versions though
<iszak> Garnasha, can't I just map a single key..
<HackNewton> hueloovoo, well even if removal of python  does not mess your desktop many application may get fail to run as many of them use python. Anyways whats the problem with keeping files of python which are not big than some KBes
<Garnasha> iszak: maybe, but I wouldn't know how
<iszak> because my keyboard is a US keyboard and if I change it to say UK it means all the keys aren't going to map correctly.
<Garnasha> yeah, that is a problem
<vlt> !th | Koffa_
<ubottu> Koffa_: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<hueloovoo> Problem is, I need to roll the python2.6back from 2.6.6 to 2.6.2, and both of them occupy the same name.
<Koffa_> thanx a million , ubottu
<hueloovoo> And wxpython from 2.8.11 to 2.8.10
<HackNewton> hueloovoo, well why you dont just reinstall python 2.8.6 again that may solve problem(i guess)
<Garnasha> iszak: unless you'll be using it a lot, SCIM works fine for me, changing to typing the hex values of characters and back to normal typing
<iszak> why does the ubuntuforum.org now require you to login :/
<iszak> Garnasha, well.. basically I live in the UK now and I've got a US keyboard.. so I'll be using it a lot.
<hueloovoo> I'll give it a shot, shouldn't hurt anything I guess right?
<iszak> although that said, I will need a dollar sign for programming.
<Garnasha> iszak: I live in the Netherlands, but I don't use the euro sign that much
<iszak> hmm,
<iszak> Thanks for your help Garnasha
<iszak> Garnasha++
<Garnasha> but, I'm not the best person to ask, I had my own fight with the keyboard layout and after a while I just gave up and settled for SCIM
<ole> hello friends sme here knowing Idea #14431 hello worlds
<ole> thats a cgcc programme making hello world as graphic
<Garnasha> ole: where are you from?
<ole> garnasca  hello i am from denmark
<Garnasha> ah, k
<Garnasha> let's see... danish two-letter code would be...
<Garnasha> !dn
<Garnasha> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ole> garnaha and where are you living ?
<ole> ok
<nothingspecial> kural: using twidge instead
<Garnasha> I could try understanding swedish, but I can't speak it
<ole> i am looking for a graphical gcc programme showing hello world as graphic
<hueloovoo> Ugh, twitter...  Something about Twitter bogs my whole computer down, whether it's in a browser or a client.
<ole> garnascha  i undestand german an english
<HackNewton> ole, you better ask this question in #C as they can help you more :)
<ole> here i am working with ubuntu 10.10
<ole> newton ok
<HackNewton> ole, we can help here to tell how to complile it in ubuntu but cant help to write program
<Garnasha> !dk | ole
<ubottu> ole: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Garnasha> found it :D
<ole> hacknewton thanks  i know to compile but this program was on internet for months ago
<lion42> lol.
<ole> ubutto ok jeg har forespurgt der men endnikke noget svar
<ole> ubutto hvor bor du?
<Garnasha> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<lion42> ...rofl.
<ole> ubutto where are you living ?
<kural> nothingspecial, okay. Whatever works is good.
<lion42> ...loool
<HackNewton> ole, ubottu is bot
<HackNewton> it lives in ubuntu server :D
<ole> newton ok
<Garnasha> ole: ubottu
<Garnasha> damn, wrong key
<lion42> HackNewton, it'll be a real person soon enough!
<ole> i have just installed xchat and i don't knw how it works  hi hi
<Garnasha> ole: ubottu är inte mänsklig
<HackNewton> lion42, i am waiting for release :D
<Garnasha> är robot
<ole> newton i am also  radioamateur and i am vere glad for svxlink on ubuntu  working very good
<ole> garnascha ok thanks for this answer
<HackNewton> Its Garnasha's day today !
<Garnasha> thank god all scandinavians understand each other, more or less
<ole> garnasha yes but big difference to understand  taske in schwedish is a bad word  hi hi
<_leven> i happened to select "automatic login" when i installed, and when i booted i got message hardware does not support one, please select basic at login prompt, but it skipps the prompt and freezes instead, any ideas how to fix?
<kural> Garnasha, what was that language ?
<Garnasha> Swedish
<ole> kual he also understand scwedish
<gogeta> someone is using google translate
<gogeta> lol
<Garnasha> but I barely speak it, actually had to use a dictionary to know what "human" is in swedish
<ole> ok all friends i try to find an other useful channel
<Garnasha> not google translate
<Garnasha> rudimentary knowledge of the language and a good dictionary
<kural> Garnasha, hey :D
<glebihan>  _leven : restart the computer in recovery mode, go to root prompt and edit the file /etc/gdm.conf, putting the line "AutomaticLoginEnable=false" in it
<kurtul> how do you install something via BZR??
<gogeta> kurtul: bzr?
<kurtul> yes
<_leven> glebihan: ah sounds perfect, but it does not show grub prompt either, but i guess i can just do it from live boot instead..
<gogeta> kurtul: never even herd of bzr
<lion42> gogeta, presumably http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<gogeta> oh lol
<glebihan> _leven, to show grub prompt, you have to press the shift key at startup, a live boot would be good too
<wrathfulv> good morning everyone
<cypha> how do I send some ouptut directly to pastebin?
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cypha> can I pipe things to it?
<zykotick9> cypha, see the "Simple usage" at the end of that factoid
<cypha> what's -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cypha> my preferred website?
<cypha> *preferred pastebin website
<zykotick9> cypha, that sends it to ubuntu's pastebin but others are available as well
<cypha> cool
<HackNewton> i like pastebin
<HackNewton> :D
<imperfect-> Anyone around?
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there is anything better than/replacement for FreeNX to give me access to the guide?
<imperfect-> er gui and also detach like screen?
<HITIN> anyone who knows how to install lubuntu?
<dr_willis> boot the lubuntu cd.. fillow directions
<dr_willis> or install lybuntu-desktop packsge
<HITIN> it comes to a screen sating boot
<HITIN> i dont know the commands to install
<dr_willis> so.. now we get to the actual question.....
<lion42> HITIN, what does it say when you try to type -anything-?
<dr_willis> what comes to a screen....
<lion42> (type kittens, if you wish)
<HITIN> its a black screen saying no interface or ui configuration found
<HITIN> and it says boot:
<dr_willis> you are booting a cd?
<lion42> HITIN, type help on the boot: line and then press enter and tell us what it responds.
<HITIN> i am using the one i downloaded from lbuntu website
<lion42> (well. kittens would work just as well. I'll go with help for curiosity's sake)
<rickardo75> I have issues installing flash into my chrome browser, I downloaded the plugin and put it into /opt/google/chrome but when type about:plugins it doesnt list.
<HITIN> got it... it says error reading sector 81
<HITIN> it means the cd is bad ...
<HITIN> i will burn now cd ...
<HITIN> could not find kernel image ..
<aldermikov> rickardo75: doesn't chrome come packaged with its own version of flash?
<lion42> HITIN, redownload the .iso, and use a fresh CD to burn it.
<lion42> That should solve your problem like, 95% of the time.
<ferni> rickardo75: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins  then cp /path/to/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<rickardo75> aldeka, I thought so
<zykotick9> ferni, chrome not firefox
<ciunix> could anybody help me in installing a git server?
<ferni> zykotick9: so? chrome looks for the plugins also from that folder
<nicofs> where does apt-get store the packages it downloads for install...?
<zykotick9> ferni, I doubt that, but i suppose it's possible.
<zykotick9> nicofs, /var/cache/apt/archives
<nicofs> zykotick9, thanks
<ferni> zykotick9: it does, so thats the best place to put plugins downloaded for user
<MariusAZ> Is there a command line utility for managing users?
<dr_willis> adduser, userdel, deluser....
<dr_willis> what do you want to manage about them?
<MariusAZ> Something similar to the GUI version
<dr_willis> No idea what the gui version does. :) I never use it.
<blkperl> adduser is what you want
<MariusAZ> system has a ton of users and I'm needing someone with little/no linux knowledge to clean things up
<dr_willis> thats a scary thought.. :)
<MariusAZ> i know :(
<blkperl> you could use a configuration management tool too
<dr_willis> 'clean what up'  is the big question
<MariusAZ> machine has a few hundred users, lots of them no longer valid
<dr_willis> and how do you know which ones are invalid?
<MariusAZ> because they're no longer working for the company
<MariusAZ> I know I sound like an idiot, I'm trying to pass the buck here
<dr_willis> and... ther login names are? what? you got a list?  how do you know who to remove...
<blkperl> MariusAZ: sounds complete normal unfortunately
<soulis77-SE> is there a good / safe online server scanner that checks if the basic stuff is secure on your installation?
<dr_willis> soulis77-SE:  theres various port scanners and nmap scanning sites. if thats what you want.
<dr_willis> but those wont check more then port scans..
<dr_willis> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<MariusAZ> thanks for the info
<dr_willis> theres some secureing ubuntu wiki pages out there.
<dr_willis> MariusAZ:  if you had a list of what usernames to remove. you can make a script to remove them all in just a few lines.
<soulis77-SE> dr_willis: and that was my follow up.. :)  Yes I have checked every software I have installed and tried finding how to secure it.
<dr_willis> guess he dident want a real answer?
<soulis77-SE> Just wantet
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> welcome back :)
<dr_willis> MariusAZ:  if you had a list of what usernames to remove. you can make a script to remove them all in just a few lines.
<soulis77-SE> sorry just wanted to see if I did sort of a good job.
<wols> soulis77-SE: nessus, metasploit,
<dr_willis> soulis77-SE:  theres used tobe some harding tools/scripts out. but they were good at locking things down too tight. ;)
<MariusAZ> Yeah, I don't have that unfortunately, someone with that knowledge was the one that was going to go through it
<dr_willis> sucks when you accidently get locked out of your own system
<MariusAZ> That's ok, it's not a big deal, was just curious if there was something simple
<MariusAZ> I appreciate the help though
<Vlom> Ребята помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в Unity
<dr_willis> MariusAZ:  i do recall the login stuff having a way to auto-deactivate accounts that were not used after a set amount of time.
<dr_willis> that way you can monitor who gets used.. then eventually thin them out..
<dr_willis> Or just disable but not remove the accounts.. and see who complains.. :)
<MariusAZ> lol
<Vlom> Ребята помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в Unity
<Vlom> Ребята помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в Unity
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<soulis77-SE> dr_willis: Yeah that happend to me last week on another server.. ;P
<MariusAZ> dr_willis: I'll just forward them that, they're not gonna like it but oh well :)
<Garnasha> !ru | Vlom
<dr_willis> they expect some how to magically know what users are no longer valid?
<ubottu> Vlom: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dr_willis> enforce a change password every 90 days  rule, then after 180 days.. you will see whos all locked out. :)
<Garnasha> whoever put that function in ubottu was a genius
<dr_willis> or force EVERYONE to change their password.. :) and see who makes  it in over the course of a week..
<dr_willis> but if some fired employee some how logs in.. you wont catch them.
<dr_willis> aha. i see a 'after so many days of inactivity' option also in that guide.
<lion42> I am still trying to figure out if it is possible to disable my cd drive from responding without actually, physically removing it. It has an easy trigger and keeps popping out, and I fear I will break it unintentionally if this continues.
<HackNewton> ouf... its hard to convince windows people to use linux
<HackNewton> :D
<dr_willis> lion42:  you mean the actual eject button is very senesetive?
<lion42> dr_willis, yes.
<HackNewton> but good part of this is that i know better why i like Ubuntu and Linux :D
<dr_willis> lion42:  is the case one of those that has a 'fake' front over the actual cd face? i had a case once with a bad design. button was to tight on the 'real' button
<avernos> hello, my computer is shutting off way too often prob cuz of heat. didnt happen with win... how can i keep track of temperature sensors and find out the problem?
<dr_willis> had a differnt case. it was too loose.. :)  had to use some hot glue to make the buttons work
<dr_willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 460 kB
<alistair> sourceforge.net... also try replacing yourthermal paste with Artic SIlver 5
<lion42> avernos, open it up, check if the fan is clean and unimpeded. Check if you have thermal paste & if it isn't dried/cracking
<dr_willis> thermal paste. :)  fun.. just a LITTLE BIT.. is all you need.
<alistair> Just a dab will do ya'
<dr_willis> dirty fans are common at my house.
<dr_willis> Pomeranian dogs = dirty dirty pc fans and vents..
<lion42> I've gotten a LOT of computers from the manufacturer with no thermal paste present whatsoever.
<alistair> Can pick it up at Ratshack for about 4$US
<lion42> such a ridiculous issue.
<tech_hero> hi
<tech_hero> does everyone see my message here?
<dr_willis> tech_hero:  yes.
<alistair> Yep
<dr_willis> I dont speak for everyone.. but i see it.. :)
<HackNewton> everyone sees it tech_hero
<lion42> I, for one, do not see it.
 * lion42 snickers.
<tech_hero> I see. twas my first time to log here. Thanks guys.
<avernos> lion42, i've cleaned not long ago, im pretty sure is the graphic card what its getting crazy heat. it has always gotten way too hot but never to the point to shut down comp so often... i think its transfering heat to the mobo.. not sure
<dr_willis> avernos:  compiz in Ubuntu does use the 3d card for the eyecandy effects. could be overheating.. or ust driver crashing issues.
<lion42> Does the graphics card have its own little fan on it?
<FishFace> command line for lm-sensors?
<lion42> Have you checked to see if that is working / clean / etc?
<dr_willis> open side of pc.. put big fan blowing in? :)
<dr_willis> FishFace:  sensors command i recall is used..
<FishFace> ok
<dr_willis> !find sensors
<ubottu> Found: libsensors4, libsensors4-dev, awn-applet-hardware-sensors, libdeclarative-sensors, libqtsensors1, libsensors-applet-plugin-dev, libsensors-applet-plugin0, libsensors-dev, libsensors3, lm-sensors (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sensors&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<dr_willis> then most gui apps that do temp stuff use lm-sensors also
<HackNewton> does anybody knows are there any ubuntu mobiles ?
<HackNewton> :D
<rww> (the 'sensors' command is in the lm-sensors package)
<mrcreativity> can someone help me with docky please?
<AlexDevilLX> rwxr-xr-x means that user has permissions to read write and execute, group has rights to read and execute, as well as everyone
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<rww> AlexDevilLX: indeed
<AlexDevilLX> rww, didn't i make a mistake?
<trijntje> !ask | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to enable GTG in dockyu
<AlexDevilLX> Getting Things Gnome?
<mrcreativity> yeah
<AlexDevilLX> Heh, there must be module
<mrcreativity> first, i doesnt appear on the usable helpers list
<AlexDevilLX> mrcreativity: i use that app my self, but i like panels
<mrcreativity> and when i enable it, it just says stopped
<AlexDevilLX> Use default panel, like me
<mrcreativity> does the default panel have a task manager or window switcher?
<insmod> <mrcreativity>both
<mrcreativity> oh...what does GTG do then?
<kural> yeah what is GTG
<mrcreativity> getting things gnome
<codepal> gtd
<codepal> it's a life prioritiser / planner
<AlexDevilLX> when do i use chown ?>
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> chown changes the owner/group of a file/dir.   chmode changes the mode that 'other' users are allowed to access the file/dir with.
<kural> dr_willis why not just mail those files. if you want to share ? or upload it somewhere
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<dr_willis> kural: that wouldent make much sence in 10o's of cases....
<dr_willis> :)
<kural> :)
<avernos> lion42,  about the heating.. the graphics card dont have a fan on it.it has a huge heat sink..  i have a/c keeping room temp pretty nice. computer will hold while browsing, will shutdown while playing supertuxkart or playing media with vbox... i guess that points to the graphics card, right?
<dr_willis> and its not really 'shareing in the networking sence' its allowing others specific read/write access based on their group, or other catagories.
<demian> hi all
<lion42> avernos, no clue.
<demian> anyone have use mikrotik
<trijntje> avernos: it could also be caused by bad RAM, you could try running memcheck
<jeeves__> is there an easy way to extract one file type using wget from a java enabled site?
<demian> anyone have used mikrotik?
<wols> jeeves__: are you sure it's java and not javascript? do you know the difference?
<c0rr> HI!
<trijntje> !any | demian
<avernos> trijntje, thanks for the tip, i did a check on that and passed. im considering the option to install win again and test if it can manage temp or it will shutdown too.. but if im not wrong it didnt have a problem. i should give a try to driver testing stuff
<jeeves__> wols, sorry, you're right, it's java script.  The files I want are called from a script call, so wget won't pull them directly
<dr_willis> avernos:  what chipset was the video card?
<strata> HI C0RR
<wols> jeeves__: then only via a direct link
<avernos> GeForce 8600 GT
<strata> what can i help you with today?
<dr_willis> avernos:  and you did install teh nvidia drivers?
<avernos> using dual display could help overheating?
<trijntje> !anybody | demian
<ubottu> demian: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<avernos> dr_willis, yes, im using nvidia driver
<jeeves__> wols, ??
<avernos> using nvidia driver and no desktop effects, with dual display
<wols> jeeves__: wget doesn't do javascript
<demian> ok i'm out. thank's for the jokes
<dr_willis> avernos:  could be heat.  I always put extra fans in my cases :)  but ive never really had the video card overheat so much it crashed the pc.
<jeeves__> wols, is there a CLI program that does?
<dr_willis> avernos:  could be more system related/other issues also. and just seems like heat.
<HHRian> msg nickserv identify theace88
<strata> avernos: what version of ubuntu is it?
<wols> jeeves__: elinks
<dr_willis> take side off. put a fan blowing on it..  see if it gets better/worse/same
<jeeves__> wols, thanks.  google, here I come
<c0rr> man
<c0rr> UNITY is the BEST wm evar!
<strata> c0rr: unity is not a wm. it is a new way of thinking.
<avernos> one of the reasons im guessing this, is because the times that i've open it up, didnt really matter what i was doing, the graphics card was burning crazy... couldnt even touch it and had to wait..
<c0rr> yes
<c0rr> unity grants me freedom
<franky_> hi
<jeeves__> wols, will elinks allow me to script a crawl of a search URL and pull just the file types I want?
<soulis77-SE> wols: When using nessus do you need the gui installed?
<soulis77-SE> Or perhaps someone else knows.. :)
<dr_willis> i feel it chains me down... but  thats not really  support related.. :)
<avernos> strata, \ 11.04
<strata> c0rr: tell me about your unity experience, my child.
<kural> jeeves__ are you trying to do something illegal ?
<franky_> can anybody guide me how to install VLC?
<newb> I have have unallocated space on my hard drive, my file system is ext4 however im not sure how to add the unallocated space to the original.
<dr_willis> franky_:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<jeeves__> kural, nope.  just trying to pull pictures without clicking each link, then "save as"
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<dr_willis> assuming your universe repo is enabled.
<trijntje> franky_: go to ubuntu software center, search for vlc, click 'install'
<franky_> TNX
<wols> jeeves__: unlikely
<c0rr> unity changed my life sir
<jeeves__> wols, ?
<strata> avernos: i had issues with nvidia when i moved from 10.10 to 11.04, my machine was locking up and desktop effects were crashing. i thought it was overheating but when i switched back to 10.10, everything was fine.
<kural> jeeves__,  why is that i dont trust you ?
<franky_> TNX
<c0rr> now i dont even have to think for myself
<jeeves__> kural, I'm just a name on IRC?
<c0rr> ubuntu does EVERYTHANG
<franky_> which is the best audioplayer??
<strata> c0rr: well. unity is going to change a lot of things. ever since i made the switch. i will never use a tiling window manager again.
<dr_willis> !music
<c0rr> UNITY > *
<trijntje> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dr_willis> Hmm theres a list f playuers somewhere..
<avernos> strata,  thanks for the tip!! i was hoping to do some distro testing, thats another good reason to do it :D
<c0rr> ubottu: whats the best application for downloading TORRENTS?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<strata> avernos: also. if you look at linux mint's site. 11-RC mentioned some serious issues with compiz 'not working'
<newb> using gparted maybe?
<trijntje> c0rr: transmission is installed by default
<dr_willis> theres dozens of torrent clients. Transmission works very well. and its the default app.
<strata> avernos: that was right around the same time i experienced my problems with 11.04
<strata> avernos: i don't know if they are related but they might be.
<franky_> which one is the best linux distro???
<wols> franky_: you are in the wrong channel
<newb> dr_willis, How do i add unallocated space to my hard drive to existing partion?
<c0rr> UBUNTU IS TEH BEST!@#$
<dr_willis> newb:  carefull use of 'gparted' from a live cd - is how i normally do it.
<wols> newb: gparted. boot from a live cd to use it
<kural> newb ext resize..
<franky_> !
<strata> c0rr: yes. it is. what version of this wonderful linux distro do you run, my son?
<newb> why do you need to boot from the live cd to do it
<dr_willis> you dont resize a filesystem thats in use...
<c0rr> 11.04 ftw!
<avernos> strata, the thing about dual display is that it wont let me have desktop effects and stuff... so if im not wrong, they are all deactivated, no compiz.. it gave me quite a few problems to try to set it up with dual display
<strata> c0rr are you a developer?
<wols> newb: cause the partitions you move can't be mounted
<dr_willis> avernos:  i have used compiz and effects on dual monitor setups.
<c0rr> i wish :(
<c0rr> im a n00b
<kural>  newb: dismount the partion , run gparted , resize & apply..
<c0rr> i just installed this inside windows xp
<strata> avernos: compiz will run on dual display. i have seen it done on freebsd. what are your thoughts about abandoning the almighty brown giant in favor of a firebreathing red daemon?
<newb> tks
<avernos> dr_willis,  with ubuntu 11.04?
<franky_> my installation of ubuntu 11.04 in my notebook crashes everytime after it shows,configuring your system
<franky_> anybody assist me?
<c0rr> how can i be a developer? do i have to pay $?
<dr_willis> avernos:  havent done any multi monitors in 11.04 yet.  had to downsize my desk.  but its worked in every release befor that.
<dr_willis> avernos:  UNITY has issues with multi-monitors...
<wols> c0rr: no. you have to actually develop
<strata> c0rr: no. everything is free as in free beer. if you want to be a developer. just start writing code in the name of unity and confirmity
<avernos> strata, thoughts are favorable!! haha i feel quite confortable with debian, but i was hoping to try fedora... what do you think about that/
<c0rr> fedora is awesome too!
<strata> avernos: i think fedora is great.
<strata> but this is an ubuntu channel. let's try to keep things canonical
<c0rr> fedora is so awesome im gonna call it RAWSOME
<avernos> :P
<avernos> haha
<c0rr> yum is the best app world ever
<avernos> any recomendations for a desktop panel/widget thing to keep track of temperatures/?
<moogie> I am actually using fedora right now
<strata> avernos: try screenlets
<moogie> mind blown yet?
<dr_willis> theres some indicator-applets for temps
<c0rr> can i yum install indicator-applets?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators?page=1&tab=votes#tab-top
<strata> screenlets is the best additional bloaty thing one can add to the gnome-bloat
<strata> it lets you see just how much more bloat you have.
<kural> c0rr yum install ind\*
<c0rr> are there any ubuntu hackers in here?
<avernos> worth to try, havent used screenlets since a long time now, prob lots of updates :D
<kural> c0rr: or mke it :  yum install ind\*  -y
<c0rr> ahh cool thx
<c0rr> ...
<c0rr> hmm
<c0rr> mine says yum: command not found
<c0rr> can i apt-get install yum?
<strata> c0rr why would you want to use yum on ubuntu? ubuntu already has a package system
<c0rr> oh
<wdp> Hey. I've got a question regarding the bugtracker at ubuntu.
<kural> apt-get install y\* -y
<newb> Is there a way to get famous chess games to be played out in a linux chess aplet
<kural> you will get it , of its there
<c0rr> kural: thx bro
<c0rr> OKAY ITS INSTALING
<c0rr> opps sorry
<c0rr> whats znc?
<c0rr> is that an irc hack tool?
<dr_willis> newb:  i recall some of the chess apps having playback features of recorded games.. but been ages since i last looked at them. as in 5+ yrs
<dr_willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.092-3 (natty), package size 1256 kB, installed size 3120 kB
<strata> c0rr znc is an irc bounce daemon
<c0rr> oh !info
<dr_willis> znc is handy
<strata> hmm interesting. i'm running znc. when did that get installed?
<c0rr> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.25-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 619 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<wdp> Due to my recent problems with my ati graphiccard, i read a lot of bugs in that bugtracker and i saw that some people defined other bugs as "clone" of another (which isn't true, because there are various different issues) instead of opening the 100th bug i was thinking about creating some page which is explaining all sorts of bugs i'm aware of, so that users with similar issues can just click through to get an idea what to try. I'm wondering where i shou
<wdp> ld do that. You think the bugtracker would be okay for that? or is there something else? Or should i use the maillinglist? or just my personal blog and hope people will google it?
<kural> what is irc-bouncer
<kural> purpose
<c0rr> maybe it lets you bounce people off irc?!
<llutz> kural: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<c0rr> DAMN I NEED THIS
<strata> that's really wierd. i have znc running and i don't even know what it is. i found the config file and it's not my nick. what does this mean?
<kural> llutz, thx
<aldermikov> light, medium, or strong for apt-build optimisation level
<kural> wdp: remove all open source ati drivers. Install latest oneric kernel. install non-free ati drivers.
<wdp> kural, i guess, you misunderstood me. plus what you suggest will break a lot of boxes. What you're probably not aware of is, that the latest non-free ati drivers don't support older ati graphiccard.
<wols> wdp: a good place for a page like that is in a wiki. not the bugtracker
<TrentH> After installing updates, when I start up PC screen is black?
<wdp> kural, and thats exactly what i'm talking about. those bug reports at ubuntu regarding ati issues, give all sorts of "bad" suggestions.
<wdp> :)
<TrentH> How do I remove ATI drivers?
<wdp> wols, i see.
<kural> wdp okay, i had 5700 , which work gr8 after all that
<wols> wdp: if the suggestion is bad, post a followup in that bug and tell why it is bad advice
<wdp> wols, i just thought.. it would be a help for other users; on the contrary i don't want to go through all of those bugs and correct em (i won't have the time, except someone wanna help me)
<wdp> thus i thought some central page which explains all possible issues, would be more helpful.
<c0rr> TheJester!@$#@$
<c0rr> omg
<c0rr> ur my hero
<strata> NO WAY!
<strata> thejester ?!
<c0rr> DDoS moar shit!@$#%
<c0rr> can i haz ur autograph
<strata> you wrote XerXeS? ur my hero!
<TrentH> wols,  How do I remove my ATI drivers?
<TheJester> must be confusing me with some other tj
<TheJester> :)
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wols> TrentH: dpkg -l |grep fglrx   what shows up: remove
<TrentH> Ty wols
<c0rr> :(
<TheJester> does anyone know if NCO79 chipset is supported in ubuntu server ?
<TheJester> MCP79
<TrentH> wols, because whenever I startup I get a black screen...
<wdp> TrentH, tell me about your graphiccard.
<dr_willis> TheJester:  that is an audio chipset?
<wols> TheJester: what is nco79 exactly?
<kural> TrentH hey is display cable connected properly :D
<TrentH> wols, 5850
<TheJester> no its the chipset for ION3 board, with the audio and networking... network if is not detected
<TheJester> no eth0
<wdp> TrentH, ubuntu is by default (if im not fully dumb) using ati kms. You can disable that (i have just no idea how to get into grub on lunar boot) at the boot prompt using radeon.modeset=0 iirc.
<wols> TheJester: lspci -nn output please
<wdp> TrentH, google for that stuff, maybe that helps to bring you atleast a screen.
<wdp> -lunar+ubuntu
<TrentH> wdp, what happened is I had it all good to go. I ran updates through ubuntu, restarted PC and no screen :P so now i'm on failsafe gfx
<wdp> i see.
<TheJester> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia corporation MCP79 ethernet (rev b1)
<TrentH> trent@trent-linux:~$ dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<wdp> TheJester, that should be nforce ethernet
<TrentH> rc  fglrx                                 2:8.840-0ubuntu4                           Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
<wdp> and that should be working.
<TrentH> How do I remove that?
<ciunix> hi all, I've a my server with a my public ip. I've installed an apache and a joomla site. Now I've to buy a domain.com. Any advice about the provider?
<wols> TheJester: I said "-nn", didn't I?
<wdp> TrentH, sudo apt-get remove fglrx?
<wols> ciunix: ask #networking
<TrentH> wdp, when I do that it says thisThe following packages will be REMOVED:
<TrentH>   fglrx*
<kural> TrentH sudo dpkg -r fglr\*
<ciunix> ok
<wdp> trenth yeah, and thats what you want, no?
<wols> wdp: it's already gone. check more carefully
<TrentH> Yes
<wdp> wols, oh :>
<TrentH> But when i repeat the command it's still there
<strata> kural: what is the \* in all of your package command lines mean??????
<TheJester> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia corporation MCP79 ethernet [10de:0ab0] (rev b1)
<kural> sudo dpkg --purge fglrx\*
<wols> TrentH: read the explanation for the status flags (rc in this case) more carefully
<c0rr> kural likes \*
<TrentH> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<TrentH>   fglrx*
<TrentH> dpkg: warning: while removing fglrx, directory '/usr/lib/fglrx/etc/ati' not empty so not removed.
<TheJester> i installed this ubuntu server to a usb stick on a system other than the one im using now, can it be that the drivers are omitted since they were not needed on the other system ?
<strata> TrentH: you will have to do an rm of that folder pathname
<kural> TrentH: That is okay, just reminder ( fglrx was here :D )
<dr_willis> TheJester:  i wouldent think so. Ive moved disks around from one pc to another and never had that issue.
<wols> TheJester: no. this is very old hardware.  ifconfig -a
<TheJester> ok, just checking
<TheJester> old hardware, lol
<TrentH> Alright well that worked
<wols> or dmesg |grep eth
<TrentH> Now i'm going to restart and hope it works! :)
<dr_willis> TheJester:  with the exception of video drivers.. i cant recall it ever  not autodetecting the hw changes. You could boot a live cd and see if it works there.
<wols> TheJester: that network chip is several years old. hence old hardware, yes
<wols> TheJester: what does ifconfig -a say?
<TheJester> ifconfig -a shows the eth0
<TheJester> eehm
<TheJester> eth1
<TheJester> for some reason
<FloodBot1> TheJester: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strata> TheJester: can i plz have ./xerxes.sh
<wdp> wols, do you remember how i solved the issue with my flickering graphiccard? it's randr related. i.e.: as soon as i do xrandr --output VGA-0 (and S-Video) --set "load detection" 0 the flickering doesn't happen anymore. I'm wondering whether there's a better way to do that, than adding that xrandr commands to some sort of "autostart" like maybe in xorg.conf or something. any idea?
<c0rr> YEAH
<c0rr> me too jester?!
<wdp> wols, asking, because on reboot, that isn't set anymore .)
<c0rr> i need a hacking proggie for ubuntu
<wols> wdp: no
<dr_willis> TheJester:  i have seen a lot of cases where  theres no eth0 but  the network card becomes eth1. which can goof things up a little.
<TheJester> weird
<TheJester> but then i can fix it
<wols> c0rr: stop please. you violate freenode policies
<dr_willis> dhclient eth1 :) or similer...
<c0rr> stop what?
<wols> TheJester: it's udev which tripped you up
<wols> c0rr: asking for "hacking" stuff in any way or discussing it
<Mors> Hi all... might need some help...
<strata> TheJester: did you check to see if there are any stray xerxes threads still running? a powerful tool such as that might have brought the interfaces down.
<c0rr> o
<Mors> On ubuntu lucid, for some time I've been seeing mt processor usage jump off the roof
<TheJester> i will... thanks for all help
<wdp> c0rr, http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/hacking-knife.jpg try this one for hacking.
<wols> c0rr: it would be nice if you could stop all your offtopic mutterings. this is a support channel only, not a social channel. please respect that
<wdp> scnr..
<Mors> Even though I'm the only user and have got no extra processes running
<c0rr> whats a muttering?
<TrentH> Alright that worked! :)
<wols> Mors: run top, press "C" (uppercase)
<TrentH> I guess I had conflicting driver issues?
<c0rr> wdp: ahh thanks
<c0rr> that worked
<Mors> oh sorry :P
<c0rr> does anyone need support? i'm now available to help
<Mors> wols: "C" -> unknown command
<wols> Mors: did you type it inside top?
<Mors> I see a list of processes though
<Mors> yes
<llutz> c not C
<wols> llutz: thanks
<Mors> Ok
<Mors> The totlal %CPU is hardly say 20
<strata> c0rr: yes. i don't want to speak much about this. but is there a way for me to hide my programs from my laptop on my computer so my dad doesnt see them? i have this program i found called wireshark that lets me see my web pages in hex numbers and he thinks it's a hacking program but i told him it's not. it's a network trouble shooting tool.
<Mors> but in my monitor my three cores are at 16, 14, and 89%
<Mors> What gives?
<Mors> system monitor*
<c0rr> strata: yes, if you compile the program from source instead of installing it through the hindu package manager it will not show up in the menus for true ninjastese
<strata> where is the source package?
<c0rr> wireshark.org
<TrentH> How do I do the whole "Desktop" cube thing?
<c0rr> TrentH: install compiz
<TrentH> It's installe
<dr_willis> TrentH:  with Unity. its best to avoid the cube thing.. it can cause unity desktop breakage... in bad ways
<c0rr> enable extra desktop effects
<TrentH> c0rr, how do I do that?
<c0rr> its in the menu somewhere
<c0rr> click around
<strata> i have the desktop sphere in unity.
<TrentH> I'm pressing my button I have it for and it's not working xD
<c0rr> ok so you got compiz. now you have to spin your monitor around to get the cube effect.
<dr_willis> TrentH:  what ubuntu version are you using/
<TrentH> dr_willis, 11.04 running "ubuntu classic" theme
<c0rr> dont leave :(
<dr_willis> theres prob. some guides on setting up the cube effect with it.  I have seen dozens of people in here that have tried to enable the cube effect and goof up their desktops. :) but they were not using the ubuntu classic i think.
<kural> TrentH : try using mousewheel on desktop switcher panel ..
<HITIN> i downloaded following iso : ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso , can anyone provide me with the md5 hash?
<TrentH> kural, that didn't work
<dr_willis> TrentH:  Video on doing it. -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onxWT8rIRE8
<Maestro> Hi there
<Maestro> whats upp
<Maestro> exit
<strata> 73c1a39457051c76623c9422f026e283
<c0rr> HITIN: 76fbc5bd018624e3e089c8c21d771823
<c0rr> what?!
<wildbat> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<strata> oh wait that's 11.04
<c0rr> ahh i c
<strata> i just did 10.04 i think
<HITIN> thanks , i will try now!
<kural> TrentH : strange works for me
<quibbler> HITIN-> look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dixon_> I'm trying to connect to a SOCKS proxy, from my Ubuntu Desktop. But the proxy admins say I need to give username and password in order to authenticate to the proxy. But the Network Proxy settings doesn't allow me to give username and password for SOCKS proxies. How should I proceed?
<c0rr> just try to use it dixon
<dixon_> c0rr: It won't work. They have set up username and password authentication to be required.
<c0rr> o
<c0rr> try putting the username and pass in front of the proxy address, like username@password:proxy
<dixon_> corr: is that the syntax? I'll try
<HITIN> i got following hash : 27af597edaa5e1b9d5a3c7a3b735dc30
<HITIN> i guess its not valid
<strata> hmm. that's wierd.
<c0rr> HITIN: thats not what i got
<c0rr> try downloading the iso again
<strata> HITIN: what are you trying to do? verify the iso was burned correctly?
<kural> HITIN : okay try downloading again
<dr_willis> or use a torrent download and see it can verify/fix the iso.
<strata> dr_willis: very true.
<HITIN> i burned iso without verifying , it didnt worked, so i am trying to verify md5 hash before i burn it again .
<strata> HITIN: if it came up with the wrong hash, you probably burned it too fast. try it on the lowest speed.
<dr_willis> verify the iso, then verify the cd. :)
<HITIN> ok i will do that ..
<kural> HITIN purchase from ubuntu cdrom. Always a safer option
<kural> Ubuntu store
<dixon_> c0rr: hmm, the Ubuntu UI doesn't allow me to put in ":" in the form
<HITIN> for iubuntu the hash is correct .. i think i need to download again or not to burn it over the network
<c0rr> try another @ sign
<c0rr> instead
<TrentH> Whats uP?
<TrentH> Anybody see me?
<TrentH> Alright so I did compiz --replace
<TrentH> Had to restart
<c0rr> or try socks5://user!password@proxy
<strata> TrentH: i can see you. can you see me?
<strata> TrentH: what side of the cube am i on?
<c0rr> TrentH: i see you
<TrentH> None :(
<TrentH> I didn't get cube to work
<c0rr> TrentH: but only 3/4 of what youre typing
<TrentH> I click the different desktop, then what do I do?
<c0rr> 04:51 < TrentH> I didn't get cube
<strata> TrentH: try spinning it. hold down ctrl-alt then move your mouse to spin it
<TrentH> that's freaking wicked!
<c0rr> haha
<strata> are you dizzy yet?
<c0rr> mind = blown
<strata> what's your load average now? 5?
<timClicks> does anyone know which package contains gnome-appearance-properties?
<TrentH> uh...
<c0rr> aw snap its the Terminator!
 * c0rr runs
<TrentH> Well with compiz enabled doing the wiggly windows I shoot up to 25% usage on a 4.5GHz quadcore
<c0rr> nothingspecial: hi rob!
<c0rr> missed you
<strata> TrentH: that's to be expected. welcome to ubuntu.
<Sigma__> Hi, I'm trying t set up a NFS connection. So I put /home/goooo/mini2440/qemu/mini2440/rootfs 192.168.1.5(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async,no_root_squash) in exports and then I restar the NFS server, but after if I do a ping on 192.168.1.5 there is nothing.
<ayaka> where can I get the demac plugin for audacious which package?
<TrentH> I lol
<c0rr> Sigma__: check the firewall
<nothingspecial> c0rr: hi
<Sigma__> c0rr What do I need to do with the firewall ?
<c0rr> iptables -P INPUT DROP
<kural> TrentH buy a spinnig chair.. better option
<c0rr> it will drop any firewall rules that have been put in place by ufw
<c0rr> and start you with a clean slate
<cypha> so ubuntu has an old version of sqlite in its repository?
<Sigma__> c0rr Ok and how can I pur the firewall in the default configuration fater that
<TrentH_> Hurp i'm back!
<dnivra> cypha: 3.7.4 is the one in Ubuntu. Latest is 3.7.7. That's not too old now is it?
<TrentH_> Alright in order to rotate windows...I has to click the thing first then scroll wheel?
<wols> timClicks: packages.ubuntu.com does, so does apt-file
<cypha> oh, what's libsqlite3-dev?
<c0rr> /etc/init.d/ufw default i think
<cypha> thought that was in developement or something
<wols> cypha: mainly header files
<Sigma__> Ok I try that
<wols> cypha: no, it's the development files for sqlite
<cypha> header files?
<wols> yes header files
<c0rr> try iptables -F INPUT
<c0rr> then it will be in a default state
<TrentH> Alright so I can make this thing....into a sphere right?
<shreyansh> @all - need serious help
<strata> TrentH: yes you can do a sphere, but you'll probably need two more quad cores and 16G ram
<TrentH> How do I do da spehere?
<Benkinooby> has someone experience with the mac os x theme for ubuntu? i know that there are themes ofr kde and gnome and i was wondering wich one is closer to the original look and feel of mac. i have no ubuntu to test, therefore i ask.
<strata> TrentH: you need to get ccsm (compizconfig settings manager)
<strata> TrentH: install it via synaptic
<TrentH> I have that
<TrentH> :)
<tester> TrentH: 11.04 10.10 ?
<strata> TrentH: did you also got compiz plugins extras?
<TrentH> 11.04
<TrentH> Let me install the extras :)
<bobweaver> is there simple compiz for 11.03
<bobweaver> is there simple compiz for 11.04*
<strata> TrentH: what you are looking for is going to be in cube rotation / deformity or something similar to that name. don't remember exactly what it was called
<shreyansh> i recently install ubuntu 11.04  - i am using Vista already and i installed ubuntu 11.04 in a free partition of 15Gb.. i have given swap space of 2 Gb and rest / and i installed it..... on complete installation and restarting  i found there is no grub bootleader in begining.. how can i log in Windows now.. :( please help.. urgent..
<c0rr> TrentH: hold control and type "sphere"
<strata> you can do a cylinder, a sphere, and a potleaf.
<bazhang> !info simple-ccsm | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<TrentH> potleaf
<TrentH> LOL
<TrentH> Ah ubuntu this is the best thing you've given me since the clap
<dnivra> shreyansh: you'll probably need to install grub again
<strata> well. i donno if you'll have that by default. i have a compiz potleaf.
<bazhang> !ot | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shreyansh> dnivra, but how it didn't come at first place ?
<TrentH> I installed the extras :)
<dnivra> shreyansh: I've no idea about that issue. sorry.
<strata> TrentH: there are a bunch of extra animations you can turn on now too
<shreyansh> dnivra, and at the time of instllation there was tab where ubuntu ask for where to install grub bootloader.. there i selected sda
<TrentH> You should see this awesomeness
<strata> TrentH: one you have everything turned on. your system should be completely unusable. but at least it will look cool!
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  if the bios has some bootblock anti virus protection enabled. it can  prevent it from installing.
<TrentH> Exactly!
<dnivra> shreyansh: I think that's correct.
<rileyp> anyone using irsend with natty I cant get it to work
<dnivra> dr_willis: but that protection should also prevent deletion right?
<dnivra> I understood that there's no boot loader at all. right shreyansh?
<c0rr> rileyp: change your device to /dev/pen15
<shreyansh> dr_willis, no there is nothing like that.... actullay it came earlier also when i installed it before but this time when i installed it again.. there is no such bootloader
<shreyansh> dnivra, yes exactly
<dr_willis> dnivra:  i never enable it. so not sure how well it works.   If he has no menu at all - windows or grub.. it would seem like grub semi-installed.. but then you would expect some error messages.
<rileyp> cOrr its a mceusb receiver transmitter
<c0rr> yeah check lspci but it should be /dev/pen15
<dnivra> dr_willis: yeah that's right. what happens when you boot the machine shreyansh?
<rileyp> cOrr Ill try thanks brb
<c0rr> kk
<shreyansh> dnivra, it directly logs in to ubuntu
<dr_willis> if grub installed and dident see any other os's - it would also Hide its menu by default.
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  so thats the whole issue then.. its not showing GRUB.. but grub IS working...
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  wasent quite how you stated the problem. :)    You CAN get to Ubuntu correct?
<shreyansh> dr_willis, dnivra ,  yes its not showing grub .. and directly opening ubuntu
<TrentH> strata, my "window preview" isn't working the best like at all
<dr_willis> shreyansh: rerun 'sudo update-grub' see if it detects your windows install.
<shreyansh> dr_willis, dnivra : yes ubuntu is correct
<shreyansh> dr_willis, should i run it directly in terminal
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  grub has a tool to detect the other os's - some times it gets confused.
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  yes..
<shreyansh> ok
<Sigma_> cOrr Please can you take a look to my log : http://pastebin.com/tDQn2Cdv
<Sigma_> I don't understand
<strata> TrentH: when you have everything turned on, there can be some conflicts. make sure you enable as many hotkey combinations as possible and compiz will attempt to correct the binding conflicts, thus rendering typing completely inoperable. though you don't need a keyboard in ubuntu anyway to see all the fancy thingamabobs and doodads.
<shreyansh> dr_willis, i got some problem now
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  you can edit the /etc/default/grub file to make it never hide grub.
<shreyansh> can i paste output here ?
<dnivra> !paste | shreyansh
<ubottu> shreyansh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TrentH> strata, whenever I have firefox maximized then it works without anything maximized it doesn't
<dr_willis> pastebin would be best. :)
<shreyansh> dr_willis, can i paste output here
<rileyp> cOrr nothing in lspci
<c0rr> did you see the module? try /dev/v4g
<rileyp> Corr its in lsusb
<strata> TrentH: once you have everything turned on. start taking away stuff you don't think looks cool. and eventually you'll arrive at a compromise between 10% usability and 90% wickedness
<c0rr> ahhh k
<shreyansh> dnivra, dr_willis : http://paste.ubuntu.com/651112/
<rileyp> cOrr eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys Microsoft IR Transceiver
<rileyp> Bus 002 Device 002
<Sigma_> cOrr An idea ?
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  whats in  /media/A032A04B32A027EC/
<ori> ciao
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  is that your windows drive? or a linux partition? or what exactly.
<ori> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shreyansh> dr_willis,  its my C drive for windows vista
<shreyansh> dr_willis, yes sir.. its my C: drive
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  id unmount it.. Not sure why its wanting to find a /boot/ there. Unles sits thinking its a Linux drive.
<dr_willis> sudo umount /media/A032A04B32A027EC/
<dr_willis> then try the update-grub command again
<ha1dfo> Hi all.
<ha1dfo> How can I completely blacklist a block device from even being displayed in ubuntu?
<c0rr> Sigma_: try iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -j DROP && iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 111 -j ACCEPT
<shreyansh> dr_willis, dnivra  : this is the error this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/651113/
<ha1dfo> I have an encrypted windows drive with an usb3 booting ubuntu, and grub keeps re-writing MBR of windows disk and it is kind of :S
<strata> ha1dfo truecrypt ?
<ha1dfo> strata, windows encryption is some HP wizardry
<ha1dfo> it is company laptop
<ha1dfo> so it can see the sda1 as HPFS/NTFS partition, but nothing more
<strata> ha1dfo: aka xor lameness. ok. there should be no reason grub is installing to mbr if booting off usb. are you trying to install it or something?
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  you got Ubuntu on a external usb3 by itself. and windows on internal by itself?
<ha1dfo> when installed the disk was on USB, and it deleted my MBR on the inner disk without asking. but I'm very afraid of some grub or kernel update
<ha1dfo> yes, windows on full encrypted stuff.
<ha1dfo> it is checkpoint endpoint security
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  actually near the end of the install. it asked where you wanted to put grub.. sda was the default  i imagine.
<ha1dfo> so you say, it will never again touch my internal disk?
<dr_willis> ha1dfo:  you can boot to ubuntu and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and tell it to put grub on  the sdXX of the usb3 drive and only that drive.  and then tell bios to boot that hd.. and it should not  touch windows mbr.
<shreyansh> dr_willis, this is the error this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/651113/
<ha1dfo> okay. and meanwhile i realized i could just remove X  perms from grub2 stuff
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  yep. i see that.. never seen that sort of error befor.  pastebin output of 'sudo fdisk -l' perhaps.
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  its almost like its thinking the windows install is a linux install
<ayaka> why audacious-plugins for hardy include demac.so but later one not
<wdp> there are some real weird dependencies in ubuntu.
<wdp> i have no clue why smartmontools should need a mailserver.
<dr_willis> to mail you the output..
<shreyansh> dr_willis,  sir .. this is the output of that fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/651118/
<wdp> dr_willis, and why should i want that?
<Sigma_> C0rr after your command
<dr_willis> wdp:  common feature of those tools are to email erorr/warnings to the root/admoin users...
<Sigma_> C0rr after your command I didn't have internet and I have had to reboot.
<kural> wdp: so that if disk is about to fail: You can ignore the mail :D
<c0rr> wtf?
<TrentH> sterna, how do I customize my mouse to where I scroll down it scrolls down more parts of the page?
<shreyansh> dr_willis, And forgot to tell you something that i made few attempts from boot repair app to install grub in window & linux partition both .. and also in sda also..
<DrGrov> Hi
<wdp> kural, i'm checking the output of various tools regurlarly. it makes more sense for me to dig in (smartctl -a /dev/disc) then hopeing to get a mail from a probably corrupt disc
<c0rr> its possible youre running a buggy version of nfsd
<DrGrov> I tried to remove Gwibber on 10.04. It seems to still keep all my config files even if I tried to use the "complete removal" option from Synaptic.
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  somthing is weird here.. from your  fdisk -l output.. you only HAVE one hard disk...
<c0rr> try downgrading to 10.04
<sterna> TrentH: how should i know? :)
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  you said you had an internal and a usb3
<c0rr> LTS
<Sigma_> c0rr I thin Ihave the last version
<wdp> s/then/than but well, i guess thats OT.
<Lasers> DrGrov: config files in where?
<llutz> wdp: mailutils is a "recommend" for smartmontools, not a depend
<wdp> llutz, it installed postfix here.
<strata> Sigma_: 10.04 LTS is still "new" - it's just more stable. hence "Long Term Support"
<dnivra> dr_willis: that was not him. it was ha1dfo I think.
<wdp> llutz, thats why i was curious why i need a FULL mailserver.
 * dr_willis is getting confused then. :)
<shreyansh> dr_willis, no sir i told u that i have one hard disk only... may be u got confused with someone else.. i never told u about usb3
<llutz> wdp: nope, YOU installed postfix :)
<cyberix> When I create a new tab in Google Chrome, the window looses focus. Has anyone else experienced this? I am suspecting Unity.
<DrGrov> Lasers: I have no idea. It should have removed them as well I presume when I removed everything with Synaptic that has to do with gwibber. I tweeted a wrong message and tried to remove it from the program. On the browser it was deleted but it kept stuck in the Gwibber app.
<wdp> i didn't. i just did apt-get install smartmontools
<wdp> and that installed postfix.
<llutz> wdp: apt-get/aptitude can be configured not to install recommends by default
<Sigma_> c0rr So what do I need to do ?
<wdp> llutz, i see. i should dig into the documentation then.. :)
<wdp> thx.
<kural> wdp : --no-recommends or something like that
<shreyansh> dr_willis, i have only one 160 Gb internal HD ... and i installed everything in that only as shown in the output..
<wdp> yeah i'll read the man pages. thx.
<c0rr> try downgrading to 10.04 LTS and try again, its probably just nfsd
<Lasers> DrGrov: Even if you remove Gwibber from the repo, personal configuration files found in /home/$USER/ don't get removed.
<llutz> i thought --no-install-recommends  was default in ubuntu since a while...
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  only think i can think of is that dell utilty is somehow getting detected as a Linux parittion. You could disable the os-prober featre of grub and add a entry to boot windows to your /etc/grub.d/40_custom file manually.
<DrGrov> Lasers: There is no such directory as ~/.gwibber in my home
<kural> llutz you are master ... I stand corrected ..
<shreyansh> dr_willis,  how can i do all that ?
<Lasers> DrGrov: If that does not exist, then it's not .gwibber you're looking for.  It can be in ~/.config or ~/.gnome* folder.
<DrGrov> Lasers: So I am wondering where did they go. I tried reinstalling Gwibber and it pops up again that same old messages I already deleted once and on the browser it is gone as it should.
<DrGrov> Lasers: Ok, I will do a locate gwibber and see what I find. I need to remove everything manually?
<strata> wdp: what if someone installed smartmontools without it auto-installing postfix as a dependency? then they would be left with a broken smartmontools. better to add a few 10's of thousands of lines of vulnerable daemon code to the mix in the name of storage redundancy.
<amar> How can i install mysql5.5 in ubuntu 10.10???
<Lasers> DrGrov: Sure. If it's bothering you that much. :)
<c0rr> Sigma_: after you downgrade, do this: echo "/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -j DROP && /sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 111 -j ACCEPT" >> /etc/rc.local
<c0rr> then reboot
<dnivra> amar: "apt-get install mysql-server" as root?
<DrGrov> Lasers: It is not nice to know that there is information still on here which I do not use.
<shreyansh> dr_willis, and how u predicted that grub is pointing to dell utility ?
<Sigma_> c0rr Ok but can you tell me how dowgrade NFSD
<DrGrov> Lasers: I found something in ~/.gconf/apps/gwibber... Could that be the directory I should delete?
<c0rr> you have to downgrade to 10.04
<amar> dnivra: ubuntu repo has 5.1. i need 5.5
<c0rr> migrate your files off and fresh install 10.04 then run that command and reboot
<Sigma_> Downgrade the whole ubuntu ?
<Lasers> strata: You don't need postfix for smartmontools. That's a fact
<strata> Sigma_: you're not actually downgrading anything. just switching to a more stable version.
<dnivra> amar: thought that was the issue. 5.1 is the only version you can install from the repos. you're free to compile mysql5.5 :).
<DrGrov> Lasers: The account information should be gone anyhow yes when I deleted gwibber?
<thechef> Does Lucid integrate commercial software already?
<wdp> strata, wanna continue this talk in some other channel with me? I guess its not support related. However: I'm coming from a source-based distribution; smartmontools doesn't need a mailserver as dependency. Probably optional, but not required; i.e. it wouldn't be broken. Also you can argue: If the disc is broken, mail might work neither, as those parts of the disc might be compromised.
<Lasers> DrGrov: Best to rename it to gwibber-backup instead of removing.
<thechef> in the store
<amar> any link for compilation of 5.5???
<strata> Lasers: then why is wpd saying apt-get installs it as a dependency?
<llutz> strata: "recommends" are not "depends" and not installing recommends will not break anything
<shreyansh> dr_willis,  how can i do all that ?
<wdp> strata, in that case, it makes even less sense to have it as dependency. on the contrary smartmontools should warn you before something like that happens.
<amar> i could not find mysql5.5 for ubuntu
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  you can try adding a custom entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom  like (you will need to edit this example) -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/651125/
<DrGrov> Lasers: Ok, I will keep it there. I just want to know that when I deleted gwibber it will still not keep a hold of my account information?
<Sigma_> strata How to do that please ?
<Lasers> strata: See llutz's statement. :)
<dnivra> amar: in fact even 11.04 has 5.1 too.
<llutz> apt-cache depends smartmontools
<strata> right. makes sense. what if i already had exim installed ?
<kural> If the disc is broken, mail might work neither, as those parts of the disc might be compromised.
<wdp> kural, just as i wrote .)
<rileyp> does irsend work in natty
<kural> What if some user has just ONE PARTION
<Lasers> DrGrov: All of your personal and configuration information are kept in ~/ -- so Removing any packages won't remove any personal configuration settings that you may had made.
<kural> wdp : yes i was pickig up in what you said
<llutz> strata: it recommends 1 MTA, exim provides mta as postfix and lots other do. so nothing happens
<amar> i need mysql5.5. It has better query support
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  use the  command 'sudo blkid' to get the proper uuid# to change in that example.  for the --set-root=####### line.
<DrGrov> Lasers: So that means if I reinstall Gwibber it will give me my account back?
<Sigma_> c0rr Are you that te problem come from the version ?
<Lasers> DrGrov: (Ie -- If I made some changes to my firefox settings -- And later, I moved to different distro and migrated my home directory, nothing will be changed (for personal settings).
<raven> how to login to a machine via vnc which x session is not logged in?
<dr_willis> shreyansh:  and you may need to change the 'msdos1' to be 'msdos2'
<dr_willis> raven:  install a stand alone vncserver, ssh in, start vncserver, vnc in.
<DrGrov> Lasers: Yes that I know but I removed my Twitter account from Gwibber and removed it via Synaptic. So it should not remember my Twitter account details when and if I reinstall Gwibber again?
<Lasers> DrGrov: Yes. gwibber package aren't broken. If you insist on clean Gwibber account, then you want to remove the directory gwibber write/read information from.
<dr_willis> raven:  that will start a 'hidden' vnc session. it will not show the local/visiable desktop display on teh box.
<thechef> Where can I see my subscriptions in Ubuntu One?
<Lasers> DrGrov: Probably.
<DrGrov> Lasers: And I wonder which directory would that be?
<shreyansh> dr_willis, ohh thats lot of things to do.. is there any easy way.. can i go for another install again.. before that i can do sudo lilo -M/dev/sda mbr ?
<llutz> strata: aptitude show exim4-whatever          should contain a line like "Provides: mail-transport-agent"
<Lasers> DrGrov: I don't know. It's matter of looking in the home directory. Have you checked ~/.gnome2 and ~/.config/
<rileyp> does irsend work in natty
<Lasers> DrGrov: Not all developers follow the standards -- that's why we have some folders in ~/ or ~/.config or ~/.gnome2 :)
<shreyansh> and my window vista loader is on sda2
<DrGrov> Lasers: So if I jump on ~/.config and delete everything with gwibber I should be fine?
<shreyansh> dr_willis,  my window vista is on sda2
<Lasers> DrGrov: Look for ~/.config/gwibber if it exists.
<Lasers> DrGrov: ~/Pictures is a picture folder. ~/Pictures/Prom-Night-2011 is an album. It's same thing. ~/.config is a configuration folder. ~/.config/gwibber is a gwibber folder.
<alex--> aetas: are you there?
<TheJester> what was the name of the script again, that could have eth0 occupied, so that there is no eth0 while there is a eth1 ?
<DrGrov> Lasers: Nothing there, well I do not care anymore. Sick and tired of searching LOL
<Lasers> DrGrov: I don't use gwibber myself (I find Chrome's TweetDeck much better). How about ~/.gnome2/ ?
<llutz> TheJester:you mean  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<DrGrov> Lasers: Nothing there either. Nah, nevermind.
<DrGrov> Lasers: I just switch client and work with something else.
<shreyansh> i recently install ubuntu 11.04  - i am using Vista already and i installed ubuntu 11.04 in a free partition of 15Gb.. i have given swap space of 2 Gb and rest / and i installed it..... on complete installation and restarting  i found there is no grub bootleader in begining.. how can i log in Windows now.. :( please help.. urgent..
<shreyansh> it directly logs me in in windows
<alex--> shreyansh: I don't want to be rude, but as far as I know is every question urgent.
<Lasers> DrGrov: Okay. :)
<alex--> "how can i log in Windows now" "it directly logs me in in windows"
<shreyansh> alex--,  my apologies..
<DrGrov> Lasers: I mean it does not do any harm there since I can not run gwibber anyhow :)
<alex--> What's booting, windows or ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Lasers: I still have 12GB on / to fill so I am quite sure I am good to go :)
<alex--> shreyansh: What's booting, windows or ubuntu?
<shreyansh> alex--, ubuntu is booting directly..
<Lasers> DrGrov: Cool. What are you running now? Pidgin's Twitter Plugin?
<TheJester> hmmz, could be llutz , ill check it out... seems i dont have the hardware listed in the line that has the eth0
<alex--> shreyansh: hold shift when booting, it will start GRUB
<shreyansh> ok i will restart and try....
<DrGrov> Lasers: No, I keep Pidgin only for MSN.
<alex--> What is the maximum lenght of passwords for users (like root)?
<DrGrov> Lasers: I think DestroyTwitter would be a good choice or then Hotot
<shreyansh> alex--,  also i have tried to install grub on my sda2 -which is Vista sd9 - ubuntu and sda - main..
<alex--> shreyansh: maybe it's installed but hidden
<shreyansh> ok i will try..
<alex--> hold shift (newer ubuntu versions), or esc (old ubuntu versions) to start GRUB
<shreyansh> alex--,  ok i will check and get back to u in 5 min,
<DrGrov> Lasers: But I hate to do Adobe AIR 2.0 just to get DestroyTwitter.
<DrGrov> Lasers: Is it easy to install AIR 2.0 on 10.04?
<alex--> What is the maximum lenght of passwords for users (like root)?
<Lasers> DrGrov: iirc AIR is dropped from linux.
<wooter> alex--, the password it hashed, so there shouldnt be a max length
<DrGrov> Lasers: Ok, so it is a no go then.
<Lasers> DrGrov: Try https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kmjdnkpkpnjblbgbnkeedepgnomafojk
<Lasers> DrGrov: If you're using Chromium / Chrome.
<mendogg_> hello
<DrGrov> Lasers: Well as a matter of fact I use Chromium
<alex--> wooter: can I use á and ö things in my password?
<alex--> or ß ?
<raven> dr_willis, how to start any xserver globally when no user is logged in?
<wooter> i dont see why not alex--
<Taceo> good morning from the PST NW region of America :)
<shreyansh> alex--,  hey man.. this time grub appeared.. but when i selected window vista as shown by it.. error came.. no such device found..
<shreyansh> alex--, but it is there.. i can access that vista c drive from my ubuntu
<raven> how to start any xserver globally when no user is logged in?
<wols> raven: what for?
<wooter> shreyansh, id try reinstall grub
<wols> shreyansh: how did you install windows and when?
<alex--> Do I ever need to logon to my root account?
<wols> alex--: no
<raven> wols, how
<shreyansh> wooter, wols , it was already installed .. windows vista
<wols> alex--: and you cannot do it either unless you broke something
<wols> raven: what are you trying to do?
<shreyansh> wooter,  but why it is not detecting windows..
<shreyansh> wooter, wols , is there any problem with MBR
<shreyansh> ?
<alex--> wols: shift > GRUB > root > passwd root > enter new password                is that breaking something?
<DrGrov> Lasers: I still think I will go with something that is not integrated into a browser.
<wols> shreyansh: if grub appears, your MBR is fine
<DrGrov> Lasers: Not sure but I found Choqok which seems promising
<wols> alex--: grub?
<wooter> shreyansh, reinstall grub, it will redetect windows, its worth a try
<alex--> wols: yes
<raven> wols, graphically login to a machine which is waiting on the login screen
<shreyansh> wooter, its detecting windows but not opening it...
<wols> raven: run a displaymanager. ubuntu runs gdm by default
<alex--> wols; http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<wols> alex--: if I press "shift", nothing happens. you need to give more info what you are doing
<wols> !root | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alex--> when you are into grub, you select root, and then you can type a new root password
<raven> wols, how would that work then?
<shreyansh> wooter, wols , between i also made some foolish attempts to install grub in sda , sda2 - windows vista c drive , sda9 - ubuntu partition, with the help of boot repair app
<DrGrov> Nobody here uses any Twitter client for Ubuntu? Only browser based Twitter?
<alex--> DrGrov: gwibber
<wols> alex--: there is nothing to recover. and when you are in grub then there is no usermanagement, no root, no normal user, nothing
<robin0800> wols, only right shift works I think
<alex--> robin0800: i'm using left shift, but on older systems it's esc
<wols> shreyansh: I suggest you fix your vista booting by booting a vista CD and use its recovery console then
<DrGrov> alex--: Gwibber... You got any issues with removing a tweet and it gets stuck in Gwibber even though on the browser it is gone?
<wols> robin0800: he is talking gibberish without any clue what he reads
<shreyansh> can't i do a sudo lilo -M/dev/sda mbr ????
<alex--> DrGrov: i never really used it to post, but sometimes to check new tweets
<shreyansh> wols,  can't i do a sudo lilo -M/dev/sda mbr ????
<wols> alex--: short answer: if you enable the root password, fine. but don't except any help then. ubuntu uses sudo and sudo only. there is no root account to use
<wols> shreyansh: to accomplish what?
<alex--> wols: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnrfzQNJIj8
<DrGrov> alex--: Ok, that might explain the misfortune I had since it got stuck. Ah well, time to search for a good desktop Twitter client.
<wols> alex--: there is no root password in ubuntu and never will be. what do you need it for?
<minimec> Hi. Would one of you know how the KDE theme integration is loaded into a Ubuntu gnome session? I checked the 'startup-applications'GUI and '/usr/share/gnome-session'. Loading the 'gnome-settings-daemon' is not enough, as that is what I do, loading a e17 session. Running 11.04
<raven> possible to login a user graphically via ssh?
<shreyansh> wols, Mbr update.. may be.. i told u naa.. i made some foolish attempts to install grub everywhere.. sda , sda2 - window , sda9 - ubuntu
<alex--> wols: to access any other home folders
<wols> alex--: wrong. man sudo
<alex--> hmm
<alex--> how can i disable root now?
<wols> alex--: you'd have to edit system files manually. and if you screw up you screw up your system...
<richard_iii> question i was running gnome2.32 on ubuntu 11.04, and all of the sudden my gnome theme disappeared, and all the windows styles just appeared like windows2000 white styles.  the fonts stayed, but the styles just disappeared.  why?
<goodtime> idk sounds bad thoe
<richard_iii> reboot fixed it
<goodtime> ok
<raven> possible to login a user graphically via ssh?
<wildbat> !freenx|raven
<ubottu> raven: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<alex--> wols: ok then i will change it to another password and forget it =D
<dr_willis> raven:  or install a vnc server.. or use X forwarding to a remote X server
<shreyansh> wols, can i get your personal ID... please i need your help.. i m tired .. sitting in front of my laptop since yesterday night.. i need to resolve it..
<shreyansh> wols, plz. :(
<lg188> trying to write a dvd on Ubuntu. I get this: http://pastebin.com/NYY1hS7q I wrote on windows earlier and I get http://pastebin.com/QTyFzyVX
<wols> shreyansh: I told you. boot a vista cd and fix your boot proecss via fixboot or whatever vista uses. not a ubuntu problem how to fix it
<wildbat> alex--, sudo passwd -dl root
<alex--> wildbat: what does it does?
<shreyansh> wols, ok..
<shreyansh> will get back in 5 min.
<wildbat> alex--: Re-disabling your root account
<shreyansh> wols, do the same and get beck to u in 5 min,
<alex--> i will cahnge the password first
<alex--> no i will just disable it
<richard_iii> on my question about my gnome losing all the styles and going 2 white.... should i check system logs... check filesystem?  what is my next step to make sure my install isn't hosed
<dr_willis> richard_iii:  ive seen similer issues mentioned on the forums and askubuntu.com site. I belive it was due to the gnome settings deamon crashing.  I would suggest checking there for similer issues.
<alex-->  System information disabled due to load higher than 1.0
<richard_iii> TYVM drwillis!
<goodtime> huh i tryed to uninstall wine and it just wont do it
<alex--> what's this got to mean?
<alex--> load higher than 1.0 ?
<dr_willis> goodtime:  sudo apt-get remove wine    will remove wine..... (if i got the package name right)
<goodtime> ty dr_willis
<alex--> dr_willis: yes it's right
<dr_willis> goodtime:  that will NOT touch the windows apps you actually installed... those are in the users home dir...
<dr_willis> people often get confused and think removeing wine will remoe the various wine icons for apps they installed...
<dr_willis> or the .wine dir/apps.. it will not touch those.
<goodtime> Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<goodtime> lol
<richard_iii> dr_willis- Thanks again
<goodtime> wtf this is crazy
<alex--> goodtime: then apt-get install wine
<goodtime> well i broke something
<goodtime>  Permission denied
<goodtime> heh
<goodtime> thyis is bad
<goodtime> this*
<hoodie-1> i'm having trouble making a startup usb
<pen16> hi, does 11.04 desktop have firewall enabled by default? I can't get incoming connection
<pen16> sudo iptables -A INPUT -d22
<pen16> ^-- is that all I need
<alex--> goodtime: sudo apt-get install win e
<pen16> for port 22
<kitche> pen16: well first you need to install openssh-server
<goodtime> doesnt work
<pen16> i did that kitche
<pen16> the server is fine it works on localhost
<pen16> just not to the outside
<pen16> what commands do i need to open the firewall
<hoodie-1> i installed lubuntu 10.04, and my usb drives and SD card won't work
<alex--> pen16: your router has a firewall
<pen16> no the router has this box DMZ'd
<jrib> pen16: there are no firewall rules by default
<pen16> all ports are open
<pen16> ok on the forums it says Ubuntu blocks all ports by default
<jrib> pen16: link...
<pen16> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750770
<pen16> post #2
<Sidewinder1> !enter > pen16
<ubottu> pen16, please see my private message
<dr_willis> ubuntu has no ports OPEN by default. beause no services are installed by default normally....
<dr_willis> tats not the same as blocked.
<jrib> pen16: "All ports are closed by default, unless an application decides to open one."
<pen16> ok then
<pen16> why do they give ipchains commands down below?
<dr_willis> no service listening is not 'closed' :)
<dr_willis> unless they have redefined the terms somewhere...
<jrib> pen16: because their (b) probably tells you how to close everything explicitly
<pen16> (b) ?
<pen16> oh
<jrib> pen16: in the post you are referring
<babilen> Hi all. Would you mind if I advertise DebConf talks that I deem interesting to an Ubuntu audience in here? (schedule at http://penta.debconf.org/dc11_schedule/index.en.html)
<jrib> pen16: anyway « sudo iptables -L » will show you if you have any iptables rules
<goodtime> thanks everybody
<goodtime> fixed it
<goodtime> :)
<jrib> babilen: please use #ubuntu-offtopic and maybe ubuntu fridge
<Guest80453> i have a simple router that acts as DNS server, in the lease table i see the host with its ip, in my /etc/resolv.conf i have the router set (among others) as dns server... nslookup cant find the hostname, any ideas ?
<hoodie-1> help........................................................
<babilen> jrib: I will do that - just wanted to check. Thank you :)
<hoodie-1> i installed lubuntu 10.04, and my usb/sd drives aren't working
<hoodie-1> the lubuntu chan is dead
<hoodie-1> any help?
<dr_willis> hoodie-1:  mount them by hand>
<alex--> what is lubuntu?
<hoodie-1> mount by hand how?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<goodtime> lubuntu is just another distro of linux alex--
<hoodie-1> umm.. i'm not sure that's the issue....
<hoodie-1> i just want to make a startup disk of ubuntu 11.04 and get out of this mess
<hoodie-1> but i can't! ha!
<dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/MAKEADIR , then sudo mount /dev/sdXX  /media/THEDIRYOUMADE   is the basics
<hoodie-1> (startup usb that is)
<dr_willis> hoodie-1:  the usb-creator should handle all the mounting then
<hoodie-1> actually... it's a startup SD card, but it works with my netbook
<hoodie-1> i just said it doesn't work
<hoodie-1> fail.
<dr_willis> if its an internal SD slot. it may not be a normal /dev/sdXX device
<hoodie-1> i've done this several times
<hoodie-1> ubuntu 11.04 to lubuntu 11.04
<hoodie-1> lubuntu 11.04 to lubuntu 10.04
<hoodie-1> so it works.. in those cases
<oCean> !enter | hoodie-1
<ubottu> hoodie-1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hoodie-1> but my lubuntu 10.04 is apparently a disaster
<hoodie-1> yeah, ok, i don't know how many characters i get before it cuts me off.
<Guest80453> where does dnsdomainname get its info ?
<hoodie-1> the disk utility program is seemingly letting me mount/unmount/reformat/etc.. but when i use the startup disk creator, it fails. and when i try to work with any files on SD or my other USD drive, that all fails..
<com64> Radio Tray doesn't want to launch...
<com64> :(
<bosch79> Ciao a Tutti ;)
<dr_willis> com64:  in unity  most indicator applets ned to be whitelisted in order for them to be allowed to display. Is it running and not showing.. or running and crashing? (run it from a terminal perhaps)
<dr_willis> where did 'radio tray' come from?
<com64> It's running and not showing.
<bosch79> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<com64> I installed it from ubuntu software centre
<dr_willis> com64:  sounds liek it needs to be whitelisted then. the webupd8 blog site had a guide on doing that. but its odd its not set to whitelist itself..  but not supriseing i guess
<hoodie-1> no help?
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<dr_willis> hoodie-1:  they mey be getting mounted where users dont have access. but root does.. tried accessing them as root yet?
<hoodie-1> the startup disk creator asks for creds for root
<hoodie-1> .. um.. then it fails
<dr_willis> 'when i try to work with files....'' tryed to work with them as root?
<Oxymoron> How long time took it for ubuntu to be done first time? :)
<oCean> Oxymoron: that's not a support question. Please keep such discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hoodie-1> idk how
<Oxymoron> oCean: Yeah if someone would answer in there ...
<oCean> Oxymoron: that's not a reason to start that discussion here
<dr_willis> hoodie-1:  run a file manager as root  is one way 'gksudo filemanagername'
<hoodie-1> dunno how..
<dr_willis> open terminal 'gksudo name-of-filemanager-you-want-to-run'
<hoodie-1> GKsudo? why GK? and i don't know any file manager names
<Kasei1> hi, i kind of have a audio problem with the audio from my bt878 tv card and xawtv
<dr_willis> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Oxymoron> Is there any guide on ubuntu website to fix hdmi video AND audio?
<hoodie-1> ok, now i don't know what any file manager command is...
<Kasei1> i can not atjust the audio level of the tv sound
<dr_willis> I dont rember the name of the file manager in lubuntu, may be pcmanfm, may be thundar
<com64> um... radiotray is still not showing up!
<th0r> dr_willis: pcmanfm, thunar is xfce
<dr_willis> launch a file manaer, check the about menu item. :) heh..
<dr_willis> only file manager i ever run as root is 'mc'
<alex--> Anyone who can help me with webmin?
<dr_willis> alex--:  best help for that - is to forget it even exists...
<alex--> why?
<com64> hm
<alex--> dr_willis: why?
<Sidewinder1> !webmin | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<alex--> which control panel do you recommend then?
<Guest80453>  any idea why a nslookup host will return cant find host NXDOMAIN ? while in the /etc/resolv.conf is the ip of the router set as server, and the router is a standard router with dhcp server ?
<vlt> Guest80453: You could try "dig host" for a more detailed answer.
<hoodie-1> how in the world is this supposed to help me with my problem???
<alex--> which control panel do you recommend then? Sidewinder1
<yoyoned> alex--: what task are you trying to acomplish. why do you need a control panel
<hoodie-1> ubuntu is FREAKISHLY harder than it's marketed to seem
<alex--> yoyoned: to manage my game servers and provide game hosting
<dr_willis> alex--:  i reccomend ;earning to configure things via the terminal.
<dr_willis> hoodie-1:  lubuntu 11.04 works much better then the 10.04 version i recall.
<alex--> and port 22 is blocked at my location
<Guest80453> vlt, how should i interpret the output of that ?
<hoodie-1> lubuntu 11.04 wouldn't run java correctly, so i went back to the LTS version
<hoodie-1> lubuntu 10.04 ran java ok, but has a myriad of other, worse issues.
<yoyoned> alex--: you can run the ssh server on an alternate port
<thefirstdude> hi
<alex--> my control panel can do ssh and ftp, so I only need to ask if they want to open 1 port. I need a game-hosting panel (free) and i need a webhosting panel
<dr_willis> Hmm.. 11.04 shuld run java just fine. same as any other ubuntu release.
<thefirstdude> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu via ssh
<vlt> Guest80453: There's a "SERVER:" line that should tell you whether the correct NS was asked, for example.
<vlt> thefirstdude: Yes.
<Guest80453> vlt ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.254#53(192.168.1.254)
<tsimpson> !pt | thefirstdude
<ubottu> thefirstdude: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dr_willis> thefirstdude:  yes.. but hope you dont have a powerfaulure or other issue that kills the connection during upgrade.
<thefirstdude> I dont speak um portugese
<vlt> Guest80453: That's the NS used. If you paste the complete output somewhere we could have a look at it.
<thefirstdude> ok
<dr_willis> use of screen during a upgrade  would be very reccomended.
<thefirstdude> ok
<thefirstdude> I can just reimage it if it fails
<alex--> tsimpson: why did you thought he was portugese?
<vlt> thefirstdude: reimage?
<Guest80453> vlt: http://pastebin.com/e6AmESSx
<thefirstdude> ist just a vps
<thefirstdude> so I just do "do-release-upgrade"
<hoodie-1> sorry, i'm completely lost. trying to make an ubuntu 11.04 usb startup disc, but can't...
<dr_willis> given the weirdness ive seen in here with vps's.....
<vlt> Guest80453: Your nameserver doesn't know "knowitall"
<dr_willis> hoodie-1:  there are alternetive tools at the pendrivelinux web site that can make  a 11.04 usb startup disk if the ubuntu ones are messing up on you.
<thefirstdude> um I have Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l
<thefirstdude> but I cant install anything
<thefirstdude> because my libraries are outdated
<thefirstdude> how do i upgrade them
<thefirstdude> Im rly rly rly rly mad
<thefirstdude> spent 5 hours already on this
<Guest80453> vlt: would you expect a standard router that does dhcp, also handle dns ?
<richard_iii> i know i've misplaced some fruit on my desk.  can you help me find it before it physically rots?
<th0r> thefirstdude: six lines of whining and we still don't know what libraries you are talking about
<thefirstdude> boost
<Guest80453> vlt: and there is a dns server right ? it just tells us it doesnt know the host
<oCean> richard_iii: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<JeSsica``> Helloo frendss x)
<alex--> JeSsica``: i'm not your frend
<alex--> i dont even know you
<oCean> alex--: then please don't answer
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<alex--> oCean: sorry :p
<thefirstdude> is there a way to force update or something
<StevenR> thefirstdude: can you be more precise about what you're trying to achieve?
<vlt> Guest80453: Hmmm, a router technically is just for routing packets. DHCP and DNS are different things. I assume you're talking about a multi purpose device called "router". DNS is running there.
<llutz> Guest80453: does your routers dhcp also set hostnames?
<thefirstdude> Im trying to install spring vrsion 82.7*
<thefirstdude> but the repo has version 80
<thefirstdude> 8.0
<StevenR> thefirstdude: ok... what's wrong with the version in the repo?
<thefirstdude> i downloadded the .deb for 82 but it wont work because I have ancient libs with lucid
<dr_willis> 10.04 is lts release.. the libs shouldebt be outdated
<thefirstdude> its a game
<thefirstdude> u nEED the latest ofc
<thefirstdude> well the libs are outdated
<dr_willis> there may be ppa's for newer versions..
<StevenR> dr_willis: why? software development doesn't stop just cos ubuntu have released an LTS release :P
<thefirstdude> already tried them
<dr_willis> older versions is not the same as outdated.
<bazhang> !enter | thefirstdude
<ubottu> thefirstdude: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> now if you were running  dapper drake.......
<thefirstdude> thanks you just added 4 more lines of red to my screen
<dr_willis> but ive totally frogtten the whole core problem...
<bazhang> thefirstdude, find a PPA, compile it yourself
<thefirstdude> I guess thats my only solution
<StevenR> thefirstdude: what's wrong with the ppas?
<th0r> dr_willis: he wants to install an unsupported deb for an unsupported game and is ticked off because the repos don't have the necessary unsupported libs
<thefirstdude> um they are ppas but obviously they are still for lucid
<dr_willis> th0r:  you missed its on a 'vps' which im not even sure how officially supported those are.....
<thefirstdude> with outdated libs
<thefirstdude> and no binaries
<thefirstdude> sry for the enter thing I will ahve to remember
<bazhang> thefirstdude, we've given you the options, no need to ask further
<StevenR> thefirstdude: does natty include the versions you need?
<thefirstdude> yes
<dr_willis> if the libs are in the repos to begin with. .compiling new versions become a bit easier.
<StevenR> then um... update to maverick and then natty?
<thefirstdude> i tried do-release-upgrade
<dr_willis> apt-get build-deps  packagename       should pull in all needed dev packages to compile a newer version. but if the new version needs newer versions of those... well...
<thefirstdude> it says no new version
<StevenR> thefirstdude: that's cos you've got "LTS releases only" in your updater thingy
<thefirstdude> how can i force it to change
<thefirstdude> is this possible
<StevenR> thefirstdude: run the update manager, and under "settings/updates" near the bottom of the dialog
<thefirstdude> well Im on ssh
<StevenR> so?
<thefirstdude> is there way to do this in the terminal
<StevenR> thefirstdude: what's your client machine?
<StevenR> i.e. the one you're sshing from
<thefirstdude> putty
<thefirstdude> windows
<StevenR> oh. eww.
<StevenR> (if you had an X11 client machine, I'd have suggested using ssh -X)
<th0r> StevenR: you can still do that, but he needs to install xming in windows and get it running...don't think you want to go there <smile>
<vlt> thefirstdude: I'm sure there's a way to set it via ssh ...
<thefirstdude> I dont care for gui just want to know if I can get out of lucid LTS
<alex--> What is the best firewall in ubuntu server?
<sudokill> iptables
<StevenR> thefirstdude: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<oCean> !ufw | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<StevenR> sudokill: iptables isn't a firewall
<StevenR> it's an interface to the netfilter kernel modules
<sudokill> yea it is
<StevenR> nope
<alex--> Then why does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security recommend other firewalls oCean ?
<sudokill> so? ufw is a firewall?
<sudokill> that just makes iptables rules?
<StevenR> iptables — administration tool for IPv4 packet filtering and NAT
<thefirstdude> well I found out how to do it, thanks to lots of googling
<oCean> alex--: that page does list ufw
<llutz> a "firewall" is a concept, not a single piece of software/hardware
<th0r> StevenR: and what exactly do you think a firewall does?
<alex--> ah
<system404> hey guys just installed ubuntu 11.04 my wifi seems to be working it showing the networks but when i try to connect it just keeps asking for password even though ive entered the password ive tried changing encryption type from the router but even if i change to wpa wep or wpa2 ubuntu just asks for a wep key but still everytime it wont take the key
<sudokill> i think arnos is good,
<StevenR> sudokill: they're all interfaces to the netfilter kernel modules, some of the tools use iptables and merely provide a frontend.
<sudokill> StevenR, i know that
<StevenR> th0r: iptables is an administration interface only.
<HITIN> does it make any difference if i install lubuntu not ubuntu?
<sudokill> StevenR, no need to get technical, i think everyone knows what iptables is. its just the wording
<dr_willis> HITIN:  differance for what?
<sudokill> thats like saying shorewall isnt a firewall
<bazhang> lets move on please
<dr_willis> they use the same 'core' of the os..
<bazhang> HITIN, lots faster
<bazhang> sudokill, lets take the iptables chat elsewhere please
<sudokill> ok
<lion42> HITIN, if you've been having issues installing lubuntu all night, I'd say its time to abandon ship and try vanilla ubuntu.
<system404> anyone able to help or got any ideas ?
<bazhang> HITIN, lubuntu-desktop will do that
<dr_willis> i tend to install ubuntu, then install the lubuntu-desktop package
<sudokill> dr_willis, isnt it easier to just nstall lubuntu?
<sudokill> lol
<StevenR> sudokill: maybe it doesn't have all the nice admin tools by default
<system404> so any ideas why ubuntu wont connect to wifi
<StevenR> system404: what hardware?
<system404> zoostorm vme50
<dr_willis> sudokill:  i always want both anyway normally
<system404> i think its realtek wireless
<StevenR> system404: what wireless hardware?
<system404> realtek
<StevenR> system404: what does lspci tell you?
<system404> ?
<system404> linux n00b here sorry
<StevenR> system404: run lspci in a terminal, and paste the one line that relates to your wireless card here
<StevenR> system404: which version of ubuntu or varient thereof did you install?
<StevenR> system404: are you irc-ing from a different pc?
<super-bob> hi folks, i need to add user to group from live cd. Which file should i edit?
<system404> StevenR, Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<system404> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<system404> its Ubuntu 11.04
<jrib> system404: either chroot to your install and use adduser or very carefully edit /etc/group
<system404> what
<system404> how does that help with wifi
<StevenR> system404: he means super-bob
<system404> oh
<system404> lol
<system404> StevenR, so any ideas
<system404> and no im IRC-ing from ubuntu plugged into ethernet atm
<jrib> super-bob: either chroot to your install and use adduser or very carefully edit /etc/group
<dr_willis> now if you were running  dapper drake.......
<dr_willis> hoodie-1:  lubuntu 11.04 works much better then the 10.04 version i recall.
<dr_willis> silly grandkid started playing with the mouse. :) lucky he just pasted 2 lines.
<super-bob> jrib: thanx
<StevenR> dr_willis: if he can use the mouse, then it's time to start teaching him vim, python and bash ;p
<system404> StevenR, its working
<goodtime> how do i see my files in the terminal and how do i go to the sub directory
<dr_willis> StevenR:  he has the bashing down good... bashes the keyboard with both hands... hes 2.
<jrib> !terminal | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<system404> i changed channel from 9-11 then it started picking up properly and asking for wpa personal sorted
<goodtime> is it the same as dos
<goodtime> ty
<lg188> trying to write a DVD on Ubuntu. I get this from brasero: http://pastebin.com/NYY1hS7qWhen writing it with windows and ImgBurn: http://pastebin.com/QTyFzyVX
<StevenR> system404: on the router you changed the channel?
<jayvee> howdy folks -- I'm trying to debug a system that boots over nfs, but is hanging during boot. I'd like to be able to spawn a shell before the main part of the boot process starts, but I'm not sure what the "start on " syntax for /etc/init/tty2.conf should be
<jayvee> the reason why I want to spawn an early shell is so that I can diagnose it further
<jayvee> currently /etc/init/tty2.conf says "start on runlevel [23]" but there is no shell on tty2, so obviously "runlevel [23]" is too late in the boot process for my needs
<jayvee> is there anything earlier I can use?
<Infernet> hey all
<nerdshell> how to know your kernel version ?
<dnivra> nerdshell: uname -a.
<nerdshell> dnivra: thanks ;)
<nerdshell> exit
<goodtime> this is not the original goodtime
<goodtime> hes sittin this one out
<dr_willis> its a fake? :)
<goodtime> no just a friend trying to learn linux
<dr_willis> jayvee:  i got a trick to start a bash shell in tty2.conf.. just a sec...
<dr_willis> jayvee:  see this --> $ pastebinit  tty6.conf
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651165/
<dr_willis> jayvee:  that puts a 'emergancy' root shell on tty6 on bootup. Not a good idea from security. but good when 'testing' stuff
<Aer> Hi, I was wondering if someone could answer something for me about making an image of my linux hard drive
<jrib> Aer: just ask your question
<Aer> I have Acronis True Image Home 2010. How friendly is Ubuntu 10.4 and True Image IF i want to make a full backup image of my Linux hard drive and all its contents ?
<system404> how do i make the app launcher smaller in ubuntu
<jrib> Aer: no idea what True Image is, but here's the wiki on backups
<jrib> !backups | Aer
<ubottu> Aer: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Aer> ok, thanks
<system404> ubuntu 11.04
<Aer> ill check them out now
<phasma> anybody mind helping me fix my GRUB, please? Things seem awfully quiet in #grub
<alex--> will Wireshark work on linux?
<Oxymoron> phasma: Whats the problem? :)
<dnivra> !info wireshark | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1 (natty), package size 736 kB, installed size 1916 kB
<Sidewinder1> Aer, Also look into grsync; a GUI for the rsync command.
<jrib> alex--: wireshark is in ubuntu's default repositories
<alex--> i mean
<alex--> ubuntu server
<dnivra> alex--: why wouldn't it?
<Aer> hmm not seen rsync ill look into it thanks :)
<dr_willis> system404:  the left side panel. can be tweaked with the Unity compiz plugin via the 'ccsm' tool
<phasma> Oxymoron: Just trying to get a custom kernel added. http://pastebin.com/qdmRW4gN is what I have. Running update-grub does not seem to be picking it up
<dr_willis> !ccsm | system404
<ubottu> system404: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<system404> in ubuntu 11.04 how do i move the app launcher and make it smaller
<alex--> because it's graphical
<dr_willis> system404:  you dont move it. but you can make it smaller. and not auto hide. and a few other tweaks
<system404> thanks
<goodtime> are the commands in linux similiar to those you in dos
<dnivra> alex--: there's a CLI version for wireshark. I don't remember the command though.
<goodtime> this is not the original goodtime
<jrib> goodtime: some are similar I suppose... read ubottu's link about the terminal
<dr_willis> goodtime:  comapring 'bash' to dos' is like comparing a   Indy 500 car. to a Model T.
<dr_willis> :)
<phasma> heh
<goodtime> lol
<Sidewinder1> Aer, rsync is a command issued from the terminal for backing-up; grsync is simply a GUI/front-end that uses that command.
<dr_willis> goodtime:  go learn bash.  thats the core of it. :)
<Aer> ahh ok
<Aer> cus im looking for a way to create an image of my hard drive
<phasma> use dd
<StevenR> goodtime: if you're not goodtime, please could you use a different nick, so we know?
<Aer> so that if i need to reformat all my current programs and settings and document files are restored with the image
<nothingspecial> goodtime: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<sudokill> Aer,
<Aer> ?
<dr_willis> dd can image a hard drive partition to a file..
<dnivra> !info tshark  | alex--
<phasma> Aer: man dd :)
<ubottu> alex--: tshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1 (natty), package size 111 kB, installed size 312 kB
<dr_willis> Aer:  but if you dd/restore/ you dont need to reformat befor you restore. :)
<Aer> ahh ok
<alex--> Is it good to use for a server?
<sudokill> the time is 13:37
<Aer> cus i kinda need something that is bootable
<Kre10s_> when my system boots, it will login directly to the "ubuntu" user... where is the config for this behavior kept?
<Aer> cus i need to format to something other than ubuntu temporarily
<Aer> and want an image ready for when i come back
<rileyp> does irsend work in natty
<Aer> if that made sense lol
<Aer> or is there no tool for linux for what i need to do ?
<nothingspecial> Aer:   before="$(date +%s)"; sudo tar --same-owner -cpvzf /media/backup/11.04_Backup.tgz  --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/tmp  --exclude=/media /; after="$(date +%s)"; echo "Elapsed time: $(expr $after - $before) seconds.";
<alex--> dnivra: is wireshark/tshark good to use for ubuntu server?
<lion42> Aer, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-clone-an-ubuntu-linux-drive-using-dd-and-is-it-the-same-as-ghost-700926/
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Aer> thanks guys :)
<jayvee> dr_willis: interesting, thanks for the tip -- although I don't understand why getty would not work where openvt would
<jayvee> I'll see if it works
<dnivra> alex--: good to use meaning it'll work? or is it safe? the former yes, latter no clue.
<nothingspecial> Aer: Change /media/backup/11.04_Backup.tgz to where you want and what you want to call it
<goodtime2> ty
<alex--> dnivra: good for neccessary
<jayvee> in the meantime I worked around it by passing init=/bin/bash to the kernel parameter, running "openvt -c 2 /bin/bash", and then running "exec /sbin/init"
<Aer> so using this dd It will create an image of my drive now ?
<goodtime2> nothingspecial: thank you :)
<nothingspecial> :)
<Aer> but if i dont have ubuntu installed how do i use dd to restore my image with all my installed programs files and settings ?
<dr_willis> Aer:  live cd
<lion42> usb stick.
<dr_willis> Aer:  you will want to use a live cd to make the backup also.. you dont want to 'clone' a running system.
<Aer> ahh ok
<dnivra> alex--: tshark is basically a console version for wireshark. it has all functionalities of wireshark except the GUI. I think that's ideal for a server-no GUI, less code, less security holes.
<Aer> so dd will just run from terminal in live cd no install ?
<Kre10s_> :D lets all go clone /dev/null !!!
<dr_willis> you run dd from a terminal.... :)
<dr_willis> a minimal system can use dd.
<phasma> Aer: Best way would be to hook up an external HDD (Equal or larger in size) and simply run: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/<2nd_HDD> (likely /dev/sdb) - should theoretically work
<Aer> ahh ok
<Aer> thanks for all the help everyone :)
<vlt> Aer: Or ddrescue
<Aer> ill look into this dd and try it today :)
<phasma> it will take a LOOOOONG time
<StevenR> Kre10s_: tried that once. It's really hard to build a black hole. I couldn't get the physics right.
<Aer> hmm ddrescue ?
<lion42> http://www.gnu.org/s/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<alex--> what is apparmor?
<vlt> Aer: ... which has more sane default block sizes.
<Aer> ohh ok
<Aer> ill look into ddrescue as well :P thanks
<vlt> Aer: And ddrescue could handle bad sectors on the source drive.
<Aer> that could be useful
<Kre10s_> Aer, fdisk -l to list disks/partitions
<Aer> ok :)
<dr_willis> definatly use a bs=2048 or similer option with dd.
<Aer> ahh that reminds me, dd will also clone the other partitions such as swap space etc ? or i have to add them manually ?
<Kre10s_> so that you know from what and to what you are copying..
<dr_willis> if the hd is failing.. ddrescue is a great tool
<Aer> ok :)
<vlt> Aer: Depends on the command you run
<dr_willis> Aer:  theres no need to clone swap. you can remake it.
<Aer> ok
<lion42> I think we over-answered them, lol
<phasma> long time since I used dd to backup like this, although I think specifying a 1k BS is sane here
<dr_willis> you can dd the whole drive.. or indiv. partitionbs.
<phasma> indeed
<Aer> id liek to dd the whole drive so when i reinstall ubuntu i can put it back to exactly how it was
<dr_willis> I thought bs of 1k was the default.
<vlt> 512b is default
<phasma> yeah. 512
<alex-->   => There is 1 zombie process.
<dr_willis> thres ways to compress the dd image on the fly. but that can take a lot more time.
<alex--> what does this means?
<dr_willis> alex--:  it wants your brainzzzzz...
<dr_willis> :)
<alex--> dr_willis: is it dangerous?
<dr_willis> alex--:  its one that the partent process as died. I think. check the wikipedia for 'zombie process'
<squarrel> rm -rf ./*    removes everything in the current directory, right?
<wols> alex--: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/79186.aspx
<wols> squarrel: yes, but you need to be very carefuly obviously
<squarrel> ok
<StevenR> squarrel: it may not remove hidden files
<alex--> What is Fail2Ban?
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<dr_willis> the child process has "died" but has not yet been "reaped".
<squarrel> all went well
<oCean> alex--: I recommend doing some research yourself, and use this channel for actual support issues
<alex--> root      1648  4.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    14:49   0:00 [miniserv.pl] <defunct>
<raven> any release of ardour with midi support for linux??
<alex--> this is my zombie process
<Aer> thanksfor your help guys im gonna log and go see if i can use this dd lol :P cya and thanks again
<dr_willis> alex--:  its prob. not worth worrying about. eventually it will get reaped.. or you will reboot and it will go away..
<alex--> i already rebooted
<goodtime2> I tried the bash commands and they didnt work
<dr_willis> then you got somthing starting it anew every time you boot.
<dr_willis> goodtime2:  it pays to be a bit more vebose in your statements....
<dr_willis> goodtime2:  no one rembers what you were doing. :)
<goodtime2> sorry
<nothingspecial> goodtime2: which bash commands, from the guide
<nothingspecial> ?
<raven> any release of ardour with midi support for linux??
<Zuzak> Howdy, is there a way to replicate the Unity application menu/title bar hover thing in gnome?
<phasma> http://pastebin.com/qT92TgSq - Is this syntactically correct?
<goodtime2> nothingspecial:  yes i tried the $ ls command
<lion42> raven, according to google, not in 2010
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lion42> that may have changed in the last year, of course.
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<lfender> who in this room uses Zorin OS
<villa> hello
<alex--> lfender: it's ubuntu channel
<BluesKaj> 'morning Sidewinder1
<alex--> what do you expect?
<lfender> ya but i know not every one use ubuntu on the chennal
<vlt> !ot | lfender
<ubottu> lfender: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lion42> HAUKI FOREVER. or at least until I realize most things don't work and wont for years and give up.
<villa> when I type a executive file in terminal, it shows exec: 1: /home/villa/Documents/matlab64/bin/glnxa64/MATLAB: Permission denied. what's the problem?
<lfender> im sorry i use ubuntu i was just wanting to know if any one had ever just that one
<StevenR> villa: is that not obvious from the error message?
<Kre10s_> How do I change CLI login behavior?
<tchnkion> trying to get usb thumbdrive to mount - installed the package usbmount but it's not working, is there something which needs to bee changed?
<raven> lion42, what do you mean?
<vlt> villa: Look at the file permissions with "ls -l" or "stat".
<tchnkion> *be
<Kre10s_> my system logs in as user "ubuntu" without password prompt.
<StevenR> Kre10s_: livecd/usb ?
<Kre10s_> yup...
<lion42> raven, it was a joke. I've tried various distros over the years and come back to ubuntu when the going gets rough. :P
<Kre10s_> Ideally i would like to customize who it logs in as... and run an app at startup.
<raven> lion42, so no ardour for any linux with midi?
<lion42> Oh! You were referencing a different line than I thought you were, raven.
<lion42> Based on what I saw on google, raven, that appears to have not been the case a year ago. It may have changed in a year, obviously.
 * goodtime2 is listening to Guns N' Roses [ Use Your Illusion II ] - 5. Get In The Ring [Audacious]
<goodtime2> sorry
<nothingspecial> goodtime2: do everything without the initial $
<raven> lion42, ii do not think so - i am looking for it since early 2008
<kundancool> I have some basic question regarding 32 bit os and 64 bit Ubuntu who can help me with that
<goodtime2> ok\
<villa> vlee, I need you to help me. -rwxr-xr-x 1 villa villa  55534 2009-06-30 04:02 matlab. is it ok?
<lion42> raven, sorry I can't be of more help.
<villa> vlt,
<alex--> I have ubuntu server running in virtualbox, I made some changes on it, is there any way to see which things I changed because I want the same things at my VPS?
<vlt> villa: That looks like a differetn file.
<noaki> hey, i installed a cmd line system with fluxbox. now when i boot it boots into tty7 but i have no gmd/lightdm/... how do i boot into tty1 so i can just log in via terminal?
<phasma> MATLAB and matlab are completely different files
<StevenR> villa: that's not the file referred to in the error
<phasma> villa: chmod +x /home/villa/Documents/matlab64/bin/glnxa64/MATLAB (MATLAB is a file and not a directory, right?)
<linxeh> alex--: you can generate a list of installed packages, but if you didnt keep the original configuration files or put them in version control, you might have a harder time. However, you can always compare files you have on your machine with the same files on the VPS
<linxeh> alex--: the diff command will compare two files and show you the differences between them
<tchnkion> trying to get usb thumbdrive to mount - installed the package usbmount but it's not working, is there something which needs to be changed?
<alex--> linxeh: i changed some things (port of ssh), but i can't remember them all
<linxeh> alex--: it would be a good idea to keep a log book :)
<kundancool> I want to know whether using 64bit Ubuntu on a PC with :
<kundancool> Processor : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<kundancool> RAM : 1 GB DDR2
<kundancool> HDD : 160GB
<FloodBot1> kundancool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lion42> ...whoops.
<kundancool> FloodBot1: sorry about that
<linxeh> alex--: do you know what things you changed generally (eg ssh config, apache configuration etc, rather than the actual settings) ?
<StevenR> kundancool: if you've only got 1GB of RAM, you'll probably see no benefit
<alex--> linxeh: some, but not all
<alex--> i made some kind of test system to prepare for the vps
<lion42> kundancool, is there a reason why you have relatively little ram?
<kundancool> StevenR: so I must continue with 32bit version ?
<vlt> kundancool: Maybe running something like MySQL on that machine could benefit from 64bit.
<StevenR> kundancool: you don't have to
<kundancool> lion42: I have a old PC :(
<linxeh> alex--: so, I guess you'll need to apply the things you can remember, and then try and work out the rest if things dont work right
<noaki> hey, i installed a cmd line system with fluxbox. now when i boot it boots into tty7 but i have no gmd/lightdm/... how do i boot into tty1 so i can just log in via terminal?
<kundancool> lion42: not upgraded since years
<StevenR> kundancool: 64bit would only really make a difference if you had 4GB or more ram.
<linxeh> alex--: in theory you could use the rsync tool to identify files on each machine that have been changed
<linxeh> alex--: you can make rsync do a dry-run - ie not actually transfer any files
<kundancool> StevenR: Thanks for your reply.... I will stick to 32 bit until I upgrade my PC
<linxeh> alex--: then you might be able to search the output of the files it would transfer to work out what you changed
<jita> I cannot seem to install lubuntu 11.04 under virtualbox 4.1.0, it hangs on startup and the screen flickers and says ubiquity crashed. whats the reason?44
<kundancool> Bye all Have a Great day ! :D
<alex--> thx linxeh
<StevenR> jita: sounds like the faked graphics card isn't good enough
<jita> StevenR: any solution? peppermint os which is based on lubuntu seems to install fine
<dr_willis> I couldent get pepermint to boot here last i tried it. :)
<alexleon> hello im getting a note everytime i turn on my laptop asking for my password its something about keyring nd my laptop didnt ask for any password before
<dr_willis> alexleon:  do you mean when you LOGIN?
<dr_willis> power up -> grub -> GDM login screen -> Desktop (then it may ask for a keyring password)
<alexleon> mm yes but i have it in automatic login
<alexleon> let me see
<StevenR> alexleon: but it can't unlock the keyring automatically like that.
<dr_willis> so it wants the keyring password you gave it at one time..
<rileyp> irsend in natty whats going on
<alexleon> but before it didnt ask for anything :(
<dr_willis> you can set the keyring to use a blank.. and it will use 'unsafe' storage
<dr_willis> You set a keyring password at some time.. when it wanted to rember some other passwords..
<StevenR> rileyp: please could you be less vague?
<rileyp> I have a mceusb ir receiver the most poular on the planet and it dont work
<dr_willis> bbl - gotta run
<alexleon> uh?
<tchnkion> trying to get usb thumbdrive to mount - installed the package usbmount but it's not working, is there something which needs to be changed?
<StevenR> alexleon: you set a password at some point
<rileyp> reciever works irsend appears to run ok without error but led does not blink
<esp> hi. I accidentally destroyed my box and I need help real quick. some default desktop files got removed. i cant find any way to bring these files back. i have uninstalled and reinstalled every Gnome related package and still they dont come back
<REK_007> Will the next version of ubuntu likely to support GNOME 3 or will it stick to Unity?
<esp> can you please just run this script and send me the files
<rileyp> Im sure my hardware conf is good
<esp> http://codepad.org/ywlHKUh9
<villa> another error.  error while loading shared libraries: libicudata.so.40:cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. but I locate it. it shows there
<esp> on Ubuntu 11.04
<esp> this Codepad has a list of the files that were removed
<alexleon> uhm u mean it will be asking for my password anyway?
<petan> is there a way to somehow reload s-ata bus so that devices which were disconnected reload in /dev ?
<rumpe1> esp, why not just create a new user?
<StevenR> alexleon: it's asking for your *keyring* password
<petan> I mean I disconnected drive for few minutes and now I can't find it in /dev
<esp>  rumpe1: cause they are in /usr/share/applications/
<esp> its global
<StevenR> alexleon: is your login passord and keyring password the same?
<AlexDevilLX> Halt vs Shutdown?
<alexleon> stevenr yes
<rumpe1> esp, how got they removed?
<alex--> I wonder, some guide told me to add 'tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,ro     0     0' to '/etc/fstab' but another guide tells me that i have to add 'tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,noexec,nosuid     0     0'. Which one is better? (more secure)
<Usr_Smith> Lol.
<rileyp> StevenR mceusb receiver on natty works fine but ir send not playing ball  I noticed ir record would not work either
<alexleon> i dont want it to ask me the keyring password when i log in :)
<esp> rumpe1: I was building 'KDevelop' and it asked me to run kbuildsycoca4
<acicula> alexleon: you cant mount it ro, it will break stuff
<lion42> alexleon, http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<acicula> err alex--
<lion42> You can do that. It sounds really stupid, but you can do it.
<Intel``> hi guys. how can i make curl maintain the session?
<alex--> acicula: so i have to add 'tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,noexec,nosuid     0     0' ?
<AlexDevilLX> df -a -h -T is da best
<Intel``> i have this command: curl -Lb cookies.txt 'http://www.url.com/en/folder/?xid=827717&count=99' -o test2.txt
<lfender> dose any one know why easytether wont work on ubuntu 11.04
<acicula> alex--: i think you should just leave the settings as they are
<Intel``> but it seems the session keeps loosing
<esp> sorry am back
<esp> plsssss send me the .tgz someone
<esp> i will be so happy
<alexleon> i will try that :)
<alex--> acicula: /dev/shm can be used in an attack against a running service, such as httpd. Modify /etc/fstab to make it more secure.
<alex--> http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/17/securing-an-ubuntu-server/
<StevenR> alexleon: what's your current setting?
<StevenR> bah
<acicula> alex--: oh then it must be true
<StevenR> alex--: what's your current fstab setting for tmp ?
<alex--> StevenR: none
<StevenR> alex--: then you don't need to secure it, cos you're not using tmpfs
<alex--> what is tmpfs?
<rileyp> StevenR natty and irsend not working  not for me not for anyone!
<rileyp> my hardware conf is good
<alexleon> stevenr my current setting?
<rileyp> just never kernel changing he way things roll
<StevenR> rileyp: you're going to have to be much more detailed in your explaination of your issue, with pastebins of any log files and config files
<StevenR> alexleon: mis-tab, sorry.
<alexleon> lol ok
<tchnkion> trying to get usb thumbdrive to mount - installed the package usbmount but it's not working, is there something which needs to be changed?
<StevenR> villa: what do you mean "when I locate it" ?
<KM0201> tchnkion: usually you just plug it in, and it mounts
<StevenR> alex--: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=what+is+tmpfs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk
<KM0201> what filesystem s it
<alex--> StevenR: i dont use google
<alex--> StevenR: page is white: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10552.html
<tchnkion> KM0201: it doesn't
<Sidewinder1> alex--, You would probably prefer scroogle as opposed to google.
<Sidewinder1> Kinda' OT, I know.
<KM0201> !pastebin  | tchnkion pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ubottu> tchnkion pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StevenR> alex--: well, ok, use your preferred search engine then :)
<AlexDevilLX> halt vs shutdown?
<tchnkion> KM0201: http://paste.debian.net/123990/
<StevenR> AlexDevilLX: it alot of cases, the outcome is the same.
<KM0201> tchnkion: ok, one more thing before we try to do this manually.. in the terminal type "gconf-editor"
<KM0201> and hit enter
<alex--> StevenR: http://robertolineros.blogspot.com/2010/09/faster-ubuntu-using-tmpfs.html
<tchnkion> KM0201: http://paste.debian.net/123991/
<KM0201> tchnkion: why did you try to dd it?
<[snake]> how can I customize fluxbox? I know it has a configfile with all sorts of goodies, but I don't know where it is.
<tchnkion> KM0201: dd?
<KM0201> tchnkion: whats the filesystem on that drive.
<KM0201> tchnkion: what filesystem is it?..
<tchnkion> KM0201: according to disk utility it says it's FreeBSD
<KM0201> tchnkion: that was kinda my point.. that would probably explain why its not automounting
<[snake]> I want to customize the toolbar in fluxbox
<tchnkion> KM0201: but it is recognized on opensuse and lm 10.04
<KM0201> tchnkion: dunno, something doesn't add up, you cann try manually creating a mount point fo rit.
<StevenR> alex--: ok, well, it depends if you have enough RAM to do that, and if doing that is advisible for your usage.
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB\
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> take off that last \
<alex--> StevenR: 24 gb
<alex--> is that enough?
<StevenR> alex--: impossible to answer.
<alex--> why
<StevenR> (the second part of my statement is more important)
<AlexDevilLX> reboot -h now will that work?
<alex--> "if doing that is advisible for your usage", what do you mean with it?
<Sidewinder1> [snake], fluxbox configuration file is held at ~/.fluxbox/init.
<[snake]> Sidewinder1, thanks!
<StevenR> alex--: exactly that. tmpfs may break things if the process (applications) you run expect things in those directories to survive between reboots and similar
<Sidewinder1> [snake], Or see:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbox if the previous doesn't answer your question. :D
<alex--> so it's not a good idea?
<[snake]> I will save that link. ;) although your answer was helpful.
<StevenR> alex--: it's probably worth looking in the directories to see what's there before doing it.
<alex--> ok
<Sidewinder1> [snake], Us reptiles gotta' stick together. :-)
<llutz> StevenR: if an app depends on files in those dirs surviving a reboot, the app is broken by design
<acicula> StevenR: actually /tmp is assumed to be cleaned upon reboot, /var/tmp is for files that need to survive a reboot
<acicula> or are expected to survive rather, since it still is a tmp dir
<StevenR> llutz: doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
<llutz> StevenR: time for a bug-report then :)
<jvgeli> has anyone successfully changed cursors in NAtty? This issue has been solved with Maverick but regressed in Natty.
<[snake]> Sidewinder1, I'm not sure I get your reference. I'm a reptile??
<StevenR> llutz: I've not noticed anything that does it, but it's not a trivial change, so it's well worth see what's using /tmp before enabling it
<alex--> what will be the name of ubuntu 11.10
<alex--> ?
<llutz> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alex--> :)
<alex--> !12.04
<alex--> Is there a list?
<alex--> Of these things llutz ?
<llutz> no idea
<llutz> pink panther maybe
<ThinkT510> !brain | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<StevenR> alex--: there is, but "p" hasn't been decided yet.
<Sidewinder1> [snake], http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake
<[snake]> ok... I get it... lol, I didn't think about our names. :P
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<alex--> When I was young, I used ubuntu because there were so many games installed by default. This brought me to linux :)
<lfender> dose ubuntu software center have a game like warcraft
<alex--> lfender: search yourself :)
<tchnkion> KM0201: still here?
<KM0201> tchnkion: yes
<KM0201> lfender: no
<KM0201> lfender: at least not to my knowledge
<mattgandroid> hey guys, i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from their website via the recovery console, but it says it doesn't like the kernel.  any help?  don't really want the proprietary driver installed.  running an nvidia gt230m on my laptop.
<tchnkion> KM0201: relating to the first question, is there a way to view the contents of the drive?
<KM0201> tchnkion: you'd have to mount it first
<acicula> mattgandroid: that is the proprietary driver you are installing
<KM0201> i would think once its mounted, ubuntu should be able to read it.
<acicula> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mattgandroid> acicula, are you serious?  it doesn't support antialiasing in EVE Online... :(
<ThinkT510> mattgandroid: you don't want it installed but you're trying to install it anyway?
<mattgandroid> i did not realize that was the proprietary driver...great...
<tchnkion> KM0201: is there a link for mount instructions?
<acicula> mattgandroid: you can enable the proprietary driver via the additional drivers tool. which is much better then manually installing drivers from the nvidia website. as for AA support in eve, idunno, have you tried it?
<KM0201> tchnkion: i gave it to you a few minutes ago...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually Mounting
<ThinkT510> !nouveau | mattgandroid
<ubottu> mattgandroid: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<acicula> mattgandroid: also you will want to install the proprietary drivers if you want to be able to play eve
<Antonis> hello how can I read an .asx file as plain text file? cat doesn't seem to work
<matt_> nick mattgandroid
<mattgandroid> oops
<mattgandroid> okay, something froze me up.  so the nvidia website driver is the same one as the restricted driver, correct?
<acicula> mattgandroid: more or less yes
<root_> helloo
<mattgandroid> thanks.  makes me sad, but i guess not much i can do about that.
<jvgeli> so, nobody is here
<jvgeli> has anyone successfully changed cursors in NAtty? This issue has been solved with Maverick but regressed in Natty.
<mattgandroid> what about the experimental 3d driver.  any ideas?
<acicula> mattgandroid: why, the nvidia proprietary driver is pretty good
<aBs0lut30> hey guys, need some help... Am running 11.04 with all the updates applied, with VMware Workstation 7.1.4, the issue is, when running vmware everything works fine till I power on a VM, when it switches to the video screen for the guest all I get is a box that is transparent to whatever is behind the window, the VM still runs, just cant see it
<aBs0lut30> any ideas?
<root_> im here... now
<ThinkT510> !nouveau | mattgandroid
<acicula> mattgandroid:you will want to install the proprietary drivers if you want to be able to play eve
<mattgandroid> well, EVE Online released their walking in station deal, and it doesn't display correctly.  they say it needs antialliasing, but i am unable to change those settings as i suppose it doesn't include that feature
<acicula> mattgandroid: eh maybe have a look on the linux forum thread on the eve-o site?
<mattgandroid> haven't found much.  oh well.  thanks for the info acicula
<Usr_Smith> Hello there. Wondering how I get around the "Permission Denied" error when moving files from one directory to another. I am trying to copy some fonts I download to the font directory and that's the error message I am getting.
<dnivra> Usr_Smith: perhaps try copying as root user?
<aBs0lut30> anybody on the VMware Workstation issue?
<Sidewinder1> Usr_Smith, Use "sudo" if copying from terminal or "gksudo nautilus" if you wish to copy with that filemanager.
<kaellan> emm, i think facebook is monitoring what im reading on internet :S
<Oer> kaellan, yes, that is possible.
<oscalation> if i wanted to get started with development and bug hunting for ubuntu on a beginner/ entry level,  can someone point me to the correct channel and maybe a link or page to "get started". How to set up a dev machine, what levels of support are available ect ect
<kaellan> Oer: im reading on some nato usa critic sites and noticed that wen i opened new pages it loaded some www.facebook.com/l.php? thingy that include webpage that i was on :S
<Usr_Smith> dnivra: Thank you
<Usr_Smith> Sidewinder1: Thank you also, I will the GUI version a try, I am still not so familiar with the command line as of yet.
<Oer> kaellan, log out, and wipe cookies before logging in again, i know it is not an ubuntu issue.
<Tracks> Total noob is wondering the correct way to install a tar ball on an ubuntu system.
<Tracks> Can anyone help me with this?
<kaellan> Oer: ok
<ThinkT510> Tracks: what is the tarball?
<dnivra> Tracks: there should be a readme/install file inside the archive. did you try extracting it?
<Tracks> I don't know how to extract it correctly.
<kaellan> Oer: how to delete cookies in cromium?
<ThinkT510> Tracks: have you searched the repo for what you are trying to install first?
<Tracks> You go to the tool or rwrench in the right top corner laek
<Tracks> kaellan,
<dnivra> does running inside gdb mean that a core will not be dumped in case of a SIGSEGV? even if ulimit -c is set to unlimited?
<Sidewinder1> Usr_Smith, For the differences between sudo and gksudo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<kaellan> Found it ty
<oscalation> if i wanted to get started with development and bug hunting for ubuntu on a beginner/ entry level,  can someone point me to the correct channel and maybe a link or page to "get started". How to set up a dev machine, what levels of support are available ect ect
<Tracks> Then from there you go to preferences - > under the hood
<Tracks> CLear browsing data, its hte cahche kaellan.
<dnivra> oscalation: #ubuntu-dev
<kaellan> will read on internet true multible proxys from now on
<nothingspecial> How do you hide the user name from the panel. I know who I am :)
<dnivra> oscalation: oops #ubuntu-devel :P. sorry about that.
<HITIN> i tried downloading ubuntu iso 3 times now, it gives me a different MD5 compared to what is on website
<pratz> hey guys how can i copy music to my new iphone 3G
<pratz> *3GS ??
<HITIN> however iubuntu 's hash is correct
<Sidewinder1> oscalation, You may wish to have a look at: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount
<oscalation> pratz, have you tried using banshee
<ThinkT510> !iphone | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<aquaboy11> hey
<kuix> hai, command or tools for defrag ext4 fs? tnx ;)
<aquaboy11> could smeone help me with a problem?
<alex--> aquaboy11: moet je niet weer weg gaan
<alex--> !nl aquaboy11
<alex--> !nl | aquaboy11
<ubottu> aquaboy11: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<HITIN> any comment about my issue?
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: you'd need to tell us the problem first
<Scotty_> ok, i have something that is driving me crazy and no idea how to fix it :(
<GOMI> anyone here using PRIVOXY , question is is there a gui with settings ?!?
<Scotty_> in Chrome, when i select the url bar, it's asks me to open in firefox, send url, open in opera :@
<HITIN> i get following hash for ubuntu iso 27af597edaa5e1b9d5a3c7a3b735dc30
<ActionParsnip> Scotty_: is chrome set as the default browser?
<root_> ada sapa sapa yang boleh tejemah tak....susah nak paham ....
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | HITIN
<ubottu> HITIN: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Scotty_> yes
<GOMI> i must say it works good , its stops FLASH ADS and my pc doenst CRACH ANYMORE !!!
<HITIN> ubottu: there hash is different
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: different hash means the file is corrupted
<ThinkT510> GOMI: flashblock also stops flash ads
<Sidewinder1> GOMI, You might check "Adblock Plus" it's an add-on for FF.
<HITIN> i tried download it 3rdtime now //
<WaltherFI> noscript
<HITIN> it game the exact hash like the last time
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: use torrents
<HITIN> is there any website i can find and compare my iso?
<HITIN> ok!
<aquaboy11> i deleted the partition with ubuntu because i didnt need it anymore, then when i started my pc i got something with grub rescue so i installed it again (10.4) and now when i load windows i get 1 flashing stripe and nothing happens
<Sidewinder1> GOMI, ^^ Noscript is another great one!
<ActionParsnip> aquaboy11: boot to liveCD and reinstall Grub2
<GOMI> ThinkT510,  thnx but i use proxy to for entering some websites -_-!) i got blocked on
<aquaboy11> he is installing the newest ubuntu now
<GOMI> Sidewinder1,  thnx i will look at it right now ^_^)
<HITIN> id lubuntu better then ubuntu
<Usr_Smith> Sidewinder1: I can't seem to get the file manager to run in sudo mode so I can copy the files over.
<HITIN> is lubuntu better then ubuntu?!
<lion42> HITIN, if you still can't install it NO.
<Sidewinder1> Usr_Smith, You should be using gksudo for nautilus; not sudo.
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: better is an opinion, so never concrete
<ThinkT510> HITIN: depends on your use case, only you can decide if one is better for you than the other
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: it's like asking "Which is better, red or blue?"
<lion42> I think a very practical definition of "better" is "not something which wont work for you"
<HITIN> i only want to learn linux the best way, thats it
<lion42> which lubuntu happens to be.
<Usr_Smith> Aaah, got it to work thank you.
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: then use it, that's the best way
<Sidewinder1> NP
<aquaboy11> -.- it takes about an hour to imupgrade
<Sidewinder1> Usr_Smith, Just be careful...
<HITIN> I am a regular window guy , just realized the linux power!!
<GOMI> flashblock stops everything that is flash ?     privoxy doesnt only ads
<lion42> HITIN, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fdownload%2Fubuntu%2Fdownload&rct=j&q=get%20ubuntu&ei=GiosTrqcLbLLsQKy7YmKCw&usg=AFQjCNEzAbdtk6LWr6jJ5-ptI_nAujSE-Q&cad=rja
<lion42> Whoops.
<lion42> YOU GET THE IDEA
<lion42> minux the big link.
<aquaboy11> is there any way i can delete ubuntu and just start windows?
<ThinkT510> HITIN: a good idea to get to grips with linux is installing it in a vm and try whatever you want, learn by trial and error
<Cradam> hi can anyone post a link to an IME for japanese?
<Sidewinder1> aquaboy11, Simply reinstall Windows.
<ActionParsnip> lion42: yeah google likes to do that, annoying
<HITIN> thanks ThinkT510!!
<Reikoku> I assume he doesn't want to lose the stuff on his Windows, Sidewinder1
<Usr_Smith> Sidewinder1: Of course. Seeing how this is day 01. I am thoroughly double checking my movements cause if I get kicked out to the command line I will be totally lost.
<Sidewinder1> Reikoku, Yes, you're probably correct; I didn't think of that. :-)
<ActionParsnip> lion42: I use duckduckgo and it doesn :)
<lion42> ThinkT510, this person has literally spent all night trying to figure out how to use lubuntu. for the sake of -ease-, I am simply recommending they straight up use plain old regular ubuntu off a cd or usb stick.
<Reikoku> Usr_Smith: Being kicked out to the command line really isn't the end of the world
<aquaboy11> isnt there any other way?
<lion42> aquaboy11, hope you made backups?
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: I think lubuntu is great, fewer resources used just to get the OS running, leaves more for your apps :)
<Reikoku> aquaboy11: Yes, there is. Boot off a rescue CD, use gparted to delete Linux partitions, set Windows partition bootable, reboot afaik should work
<ActionParsnip> aquaboy11: you will need your windows CD and reinstate the windows bootloader
<Sidewinder1> Usr_Smith, Yes; doing anything with root privileges can be dangerous.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: no need to reinstall windows
<ThinkT510> lion42: with respect, if he doesn't know what he is doing it is better to do it in a vm
<Reikoku> You will also want to resize your Windows partition aquaboy11, but I dont know what you use to do that
<Reikoku> Alternatively aquaboy11 delete Windows and just use Linux :D
<Reikoku> I did that 12 years ago and never looked back
<lion42> ThinkT510, but is it of comparable ease to usb? You're free to disagree with me, lol, I'm just going off my own experience
<D3814N> Reikoku, good one :)
<Usr_Smith> Reikoku: It is when you don't have the commands to navigate your way around. While I was installing this the first I was using a 32bit version, forgetting I needed the 64bit one. Got thrown to the command for some error and I was totally lost.
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: nice, I'm 10 years ago :D
<Reikoku> Usr_Smith: You should never *need* 64bit
<aquaboy11> installing the bootloader from windows doest work then i get unknown filesystem ntfs error
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: RAM restrictions may force 64bit
<HITIN> can any one tell me what extra apps we get in server edition of ubuntu?
<Reikoku> I use 32 bit NetBSD on an i7 6-core machine, Usr_Smith. Unless you have more than 4GB RAM, you never need 64bit
<root_> sorry ..how ..if freezee....before make partition
<Reikoku> or is it 8Gb
<BluesKaj> !server |HITIN
<ubottu> HITIN: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<alex--> aquaboy11: al opgelost?
<alex--> How to start samba?
<aquaboy11> nog een half uur upgraden
<Usr_Smith> Reikoku: I have 6gb here.
<aquaboy11> dan weet ik het
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182155R  maximum ram = 128Gb
<acicula> Reikoku: actually its if you need more then 4GB process space
<vlt> !nl | aquaboy11
<ubottu> aquaboy11: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<aquaboy11> ik ben al 5 rrr bezig
<aquaboy11> ok
<alex--> How to start samba?
<aquaboy11> nobody reacts in #ubuntu-nl
<lion42> i have 8gb on my laptop with ubuntu 64, just for the sake of having better hardware than I can dream of using.
<Reikoku> acicula: Makes sense, so yeah at current time unless you run a render farm you don't need 64bit :P
<HITIN> thanks guys, i am downloading using torrent better speed then IE , do we have torrents in linux?
<lion42> HITIN, yes.
<acicula> Reikoku: well there are other benefits that 64bit brings beyond memory adressing
<Reikoku> lion42: I have 24GB on one of my boxes with Gentoo ~amd64
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: Ubuntu in its various flavours comes with a torrent client by default
<lion42> Reikoku, i'm laptop only, so that'd be a stretch. :P
<Reikoku> lion42: My laptop is i7, 8Gb, Macbook Pro 2010
<vlt> acicula: I _think_ some applications like mysql-server _might_ benefit from 64bit.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: sql loves 64bit
<HITIN> i have got a i3 2.13 Ghz, 4gb ram is it good for ubuntu?
<Reikoku> wine doesn't :P
<Reikoku> HITIN: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: not had an issue with 64bit + wine here
<lion42> HITIN, unless you're planning on editing 200 graphics at once while watching 20 videos and gaming
<lion42> you're set. :P
<Reikoku> Depending on your graphics card, HITIN, you might not want Unity though
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: I run ubuntu on 1.6Ghz sempron with 2Gb RAM, runs well
<Reikoku> I love unity :/ It's about the only reason I'd install Ubuntu these days :P
<lion42> ugh.
<lion42> I tried unity twice. Can't stomach it.
<lion42> TOO WEIRD.
<HITIN> i have got a intel HD graphics . it takes up around 1.5 gb ram
<GOMI> but what videocard works good with linux ?
<Reikoku> I really want a port of it on NetBSD lol
<Reikoku> GOMI: Any ATI
<lion42> HITIN, seriously, way more than enough
<Reikoku> Especially new ATI
<Reikoku> Linux performance with my ATI Radeon HD5870s is nice
<HITIN> its a shared graphic card , does that count?
<GOMI> okey thnx
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: nvidia have supported Linux as long as I can remember
<lion42> HITIN, that's totally normal in laptops and it'll work fine
<Sidewinder1> HITIN, In addition to Transmission, the default torrent client with ubuntu, you might want to check out Vuze/Azureus. It's much "heavier" but has many configuration options.
<HITIN> i am using utorrent to download this iso, once i have got ubuntu installed i will try vuze.
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: there is utorrent for linux
<ActionParsnip> HITIN: its only usable by web UI currently
<lion42> HITIN, make sure to play around with the livecd or usb stick before you install it.
<zorklat> I'd like to run xset as part of the login or X startup sequence, how do I do this?
<lion42> Make sure everything you want to work, like your wireless card, works, or research how to fix the problem and know how to do it before you actually install
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  i got a nvidia but if i read forums alot of ppl have problems with it , my screen flickers sometimes -_-)
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: press SuperL and type:  start   add the command in the startup items
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: you'll get that if you ask anything dude. Personally it's all I buy
<HITIN> can you suggest me any torrent where i can download some good book for dummy ?
<ThinkT510> GOMI: what nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | HITIN
<ubottu> HITIN: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GOMI> ThinkT510,  g86 [geforce 8500 gt]
<Sidewinder1> GOMI, Nvidia here too; never had a problem with them.
<Sidewinder1> GOMI, Currently 3dforce 6200 Xe
<ThinkT510> GOMI: i got nvs 3100, works a charm
<starrookie> Howdy - need help with a package install....I  am running 10.04 LTS and trying to add the 'patch' package. Getting an error msg all times, that I should insert the CD-Rom into the drive....but I never installed from a CD, using netowrk only. Any idea how to fix?
<root_> where can i get ubuntu installer to my notebook...atom450...anybody?
<Dmole> starrookie	: remove the CD as an option from software sources
<ThinkT510> root_: trying to install ubuntu? try a livecd or liveusb
<Sidewinder1> starrookie, In Synaptic, look in "sources" and uncheck CD.
<GOMI> good to hear, well i could be something else that makes the problems ^_^!)
<Dmole> ThinkT510: usb is faster, do that
<vlt> starrookie: Or (maybe faster) remove the "cdrom" line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<starrookie> Sidewinder1: oops, who put it there? Other packages used to install fine
<Sidewinder1> starrookie, Not me. :-)
<root_> i used live cd @  grafik 1280x1024 every thing cant boot
<starrookie> Sidewinder1: But you knew the solution - you must be the guy who has broken it.
 * Sidewinder1 Hides in the corner.
<starrookie> Sidewinder1: vlt: yeap - that's it! Thanks...
<Sidewinder1> NP
 * starrookie replaces Sidewinder1 in the corner ashamed of not finding it himself...
<Dmole> root_	: any error messages?
<root_> thinkt510  ; can u send me liveusb installer
<cypha> how can I replace all instances of "abc" with "xyz", within a directory's files (and within its subdirectories)
<ThinkT510> !usb | root_
<ubottu> root_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<root_> thinkt510  : tq
<RaunoV> Hi
<Sidewinder1> vlt, Not to knit-pick but wouldn't it be "better" to comment it out with # rather than removing the line?
<Dmole> cypha:you would need to write a small bash script
<ThinkT510> root_: np
<llutz> cypha: combine find + sed
<starrookie> cypha: find . -name "*abc*" -xargs -n 1 bash -c "<something with a sed program>"
<RaunoV> Problem: ofter my ubuntu box just disappears from network. If i press ENTER on ubuntu box, it right-a-way back
<RaunoV> often*
<ThinkT510> RaunoV: is it going idle or showing the screensaver?
<RaunoV> don't have gui, using for homeserver
<llutz> starrookie: xargs isn't a find-option, its a program on its own
<cypha> i'm not sure what you mean llutz and starrookie
<Sidewinder1> RaunoV, Perhaps a suspend/hibernate issue?
<root_> thinkt510  : how can i format usb
<RaunoV> well when i attached monitor, screen was black (but monitor wasn't in stand-by)
<llutz> cypha: find /path/ -type f |xargs sed -i 's/abc/xyz'                                 something like this
<root_> thinkt510  : no icon said 'format'
<Dmole> cypha: this is how I would do it: "find . -name *abc* | perl -p -e 's/^(.*)(abc)(.*)$/mv "$1$2$3" "$1xyz$3";/g'|bash "
<RaunoV> Is there a way i can check suspend/hibernate ? I have a feeling it happens more often when torrent is running there..
<ThinkT510> root_: there should be instuctions in the link ubottu gave you
<cypha> wow Dmole, that looks intense
<root_> thinkt510  : ok
<Dmole> cypha: perl regex is my hammer, everything is a nail.
<Sidewinder1> RaunoV, Look under System---> Preferences---> Power Management.
<RaunoV> No gui, only commandline
<cypha> lol
<llutz> cypha: wait, you want to replace abc by xyz inside files or in filenames?
<cypha> files
<vlt> Sidewinder1: Only if you ever again want to install something from cdrom (which I highly doubt).
<llutz> then forget Dmole's attempt
<Dmole> cypha: yah mine was for file names
<Kre10s_> when ubuntu boots it shows the ubuntu version ands 4 dots that change color as it loads... how is this changed?
<llutz> Dmole: ".... |xargs rename 's/abc/xyz/' " would have been easier ;)
<Sidewinder1> vlt, It was just a thought...
<Dmole> llutz: yah but then I don't get to use my hammer
<Axz> Guys is there APP for Chrome?
<cypha> Dmole, so how would you hammer the replacement of file contents?
<ThinkT510> Kre10s_: you can change the boot options
<ThinkT510> !boot | Kre10s_
<ubottu> Kre10s_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ThinkT510> Axz: what do you mean? you want the chrome browser? there is chromium in the repos
<JasFasolka> Hello. I've installed XMMS2, but I can't find anywhere in my panel ... where is it?
<ThinkT510> !find chromium | Axz
<ubottu> Axz: Found: chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, moonlight-plugin-chromium, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-inspector, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<syslq> ThinkT510: you can download google chrome deb
<Dmole> cypha: the perl bit is the same only I would use grep and cat
<RaunoV> I'll ask again, maybe someone can now help me :) Problem: often my ubuntu box just disappears from network. If i press ENTER on ubuntu box, it right-a-way back More: no gui
<cypha> ok, too confusing
<Axz> ThinkT510, whats different between Chromium and Chrome?
<Dmole> cypha: you could loop over the files(>1 line) or nest the pipe (ugly)
<llutz> cypha: find /path/ -type f |xargs sed -i 's/abc/xyz/'
<ThinkT510> Axz: it's better to ask wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)
<happo> hello!
<JasFasolka> Hello. I've installed XMMS2, but I can't find it anywhere in my panel ... where is it? How to open it?
<happo> don't know
<llutz> cypha: but that will replace ALL abc into xyz in all files inside path/* , so make sure you really want that...
<lonix> Hi, if my mounted directory exist but is offline, i cant list directory and my session freeze, is there a safe way to check if the mounted dir is avalibe
<lonix> ?
<cypha> llutz, yup
<lonix> im talking cifs/smb btw
<cypha> do I need a g at the end to make it do it globally, and not just the first instance on each line?
<llutz> yes
<andyli> hi
<cypha> cool, that's perfect, thanks llutz
<jackspot> which is the best RAT can anyone
<ThinkT510> !best | jackspot
<ubottu> jackspot: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jackspot> ty
<JasFasolka> Hello. I've installed XMMS2, but I can't find it anywhere in my panel ... where is it? How to open it?
<tomodachi> JasFasolka: maybe it doesent have a launcher icon? Its a reeealy old app :)
<JasFasolka> :'(
<tomodachi> JasFasolka: i really recomend using something newwer, like  banshee
<tomodachi> JasFasolka: have you tryed launching it from the terminal?
<JasFasolka> would like some winamp-like player, banshee is way too complex for my needs
<tomodachi> JasFasolka: yeah. but i thin banshee has this mini-mode. Then it looks just like one of the old players
<JasFasolka> kinda, but it still way too complex. adding music was a nightmare for me.
<Sidewinder1> !player | JasFasolka
<ubottu> JasFasolka: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ionite> when i install from USB. my screen just freezes at booting up. nothing happens. what should i do to install natty?
<ThinkT510> JasFasolka: i can reccomend audacious
<JasFasolka> basically audacious would be ok, but it goes super slow when i move it
<tomodachi> JasFasolka: try xmms (press tab) in terminal to see if you can launch it from there
<JasFasolka> nah, whatever wit that xmms, i wanted something i can start right from the desktop
<ionite> when i install from USB. my screen just freezes at booting up. nothing happens. what should i do to install natty?
<JasFasolka> well, nevermind, will stick wit audacious then.
<tomodachi> ionite: remove quite splash from the boot line in grub. maybe then you can see an error message that you can google
<tomodachi> JasFasolka: well if it exists then you can just make a shortcut
<tomodachi> JasFasolka: first you have to find out what the applications name is and where it is. Then you can make a shortcut to it from your desktop
<bdi> hello. i had my laptop with me on holiday. i did not really use it. weather was quite moist. since i did not use it i first found out when i came home that it is completely unresponsive when i try to turn it on. it even does not light the "charging" diode when plugging in the power. Does anybody in here have an idea as to how to figure out what might be wrong with my laptop?
<JasFasolka> so how do i make that again?
<tomodachi> bdi: this is not a question regarding ubuntu im afraid
<RaunoV> I'll ask again, maybe someone can now help me :) Problem: often my ubuntu box just disappears from network. If i press ENTER on ubuntu box, it right-a-way back More: no gui
<fsdfsdfsdggf> Hello there, i ve a problem with my hard disc so that i installed ubuntu to an usb stick. I mean i really installed it like partitioning it with a swap and a root dir an so on. But my laptop is a mac, the problem is that im not able to boot usb with efi. It is descriped how to trick efi with grup2efi but this only descripes how you do that with an iso file containing a live system - not an fully installed ubuntu. therefore
<fsdfsdfsdggf> i want to know if there is a chance to make my usb linux boot merging it with the grub2efi or something like that
<tomodachi> fsdfsdfsdggf: keep the talk low please. To much to read. What maxcbook do you have+
<fsdfsdfsdggf> 2 revisions before the current release
<ionite> i had alot of problems trying to install from my SD card
<ionite> what do u mean remove splash?
<tomodachi> ionite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mongy> I made a swap partition of 4096mb so I can hibernate as I have 4gb ram, but in sys monitor its saying 3.8gb swap...what size should I have used in partitioning screen?
<tomodachi> ionite: also read the guidlines in topic!
<Sidewinder1> bdi, You may want to ask in #hardware
<ionite> what does vesamenu32: nNot a com32R image means?
<aquaboy11> hi what was the bootfix command again? fixboot? (in cmd )
<Sidewinder1> Mony, I believe that the recommended size of swap is 1.5 times RAM.
<ionite> tomodachi: i cant even reach the boot in screen
<tomodachi> Sidewinder1: mongy no not anymore. The amount of ram is enough. Maybe in the old days you had more swap
<Sidewinder1> aquaboy11, fixmbr, I believe.
<tomodachi> ionite: what macbook do you have?
<mongy> I need it for hibernate.....
<ionite> i'm using windows XP pro
<ionite> and i kept receving this error:
<aquaboy11> fixmbr is an unknown command
<ionite> vesamenu32: nNot a com32R image
<zykotick9> aquaboy11, are you asking about windows?
<aquaboy11> cmd from my recovery disk
<aquaboy11> yes
<zykotick9> aquaboy11, ##windows is the channel you want then
<tomodachi> aquaboy11: this is an ubuntu forum not windows but i believe its fdisk /fixmbr
<Sidewinder1> mongy, See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Usr_Smith> Anyone else having issues with the system monitor app crashing??
<aquaboy11> ubuntu fucked up my bootloader and he wont load windows i only get a flashing bar
<ThinkT510> !language | aquaboy11
<ubottu> aquaboy11: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aquaboy11> ok sorry
<fsdfsdfsdggf> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fsdfsdfsdggf> is there anybody who is fit with efi?
<Reikoku> I use rEFIt with efi :P
<fsdfsdfsdggf> Reikoku: does that help boot usb devices?
<mongy> Sidewinder1, got it.... need to make 4294mb to have sys monitor say 4.0gb :)   its the way linux uses mb/gb that I cant get my head around
<alex--> mongy: i had the same problem, linux says i have 3,9 gb ram
<ionite> why does my screen freeze @ ubuntu USB boot up?
<Reikoku> fsdfsdfsdggf: I dont know, I can boot USB natively
<JasFasolka> When uninstalling XMMS2 terminal gave me: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" and some packages. Some of them doesn't really look XMMS connected, but I'm noob - I don't know - can I safely remove them?
<alex--> ionite: depends on which step you are in the booting process
<fsdfsdfsdggf> Reikoku: who did you do that?
<fsdfsdfsdggf> how
<Reikoku> fsdfsdfsdggf: I have a mac
<mongy> alex--, the partitioning screen doesnt help,  it says I made a 4.0gb partition when it was really 3.8 ugh
<Reikoku> I just hit ctrl-u on boot up
<Reikoku> umm
<Reikoku> option-u*
<ionite> alex: i choose USB-HDD.  The screen freezed at vesamenu32: Not a com32r image
<oCean> JasFasolka: it also says "use apt-get autoremove to remove them" right?
<JasFasolka> right
<zongo> Greetings Guys, What are my option in order to have a virtual keyboard on a tablet PC when my user gets locked out ?
<zongo> I have Ubuntu 11.04
<oCean> JasFasolka: yes, that's the apt system that determined that some packages, once installed, are no longer necessary. Run "sudo apt-get autoremove" (no quotes)
<fsdfsdfsdggf> Reikoku: sure option - u on startup?
<fsdfsdfsdggf> never read that before
<Reikoku> fsdfsdfsdggf: Works For Me(tm) :(
<Usr_Smith> How do I figure out if I already have a registered name on this server if I have forgotten it?
<fsdfsdfsdggf> Reikoku: so ill try that :D
<ionite> what does vesamenu32: not a com32R image means?
<ThinkT510> Usr_Smith: best ask in #freenode
<JasFasolka> can i use that command anytime? meanwhile i used apt-get update & uninstalled some of these packages in synaptic ...
<alex--> On the most games there is written: Windows XP or better. Althrough Ubuntu is better than windows xp, some things aren't working :P
<nunoelectric> ubuntu >>> other OSs
<zongo> I have a virtual  keyboard when I am logged in or when I logged in from a cold boot but no access to keyboard when screen is locked. Any idea ?
<alex--> ?
<oCean> JasFasolka: it's not really a problem when you use both commandline (apt, aptitude) and graphical (synaptic). But I recommend to stick to one method. And yes, you can run an apt-get autoremove any time.
<oCean> alex--: please ask real questions
<JasFasolka> ok, guess i will continue uninstalling em in synaptic
<Sidewinder1> !register | Usr_Smith
<ubottu> Usr_Smith: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<JasFasolka> thx
<rizzuh_laptop> Several minutes after I log in I am asked to unlock the default keyring. Why? What does it store and why isn't it unlocked automatically? Wireless network is set for all users, automatic login is off.
<rizzuh_laptop> Wow this channel is pretty quiet...
<Cradam> yep bliss
<David12> is linux kernel  3 available under Ubuntu yet ?
<fabianhjr> Need help installing Ubuntu 11.04 on a 4k sector external drive, fails to install GRUB on normal installation.
<fabianhjr> After more search the normal installater sees the drive as a 512 while disk utility reads correctly the 4k and thereby the real capacity of the drive. The installer sees 1/8 of the capacity.
<RaunoV> I'll ask again, maybe someone can now help me :) Problem: often my ubuntu box just disappears from network. If i press ENTER on ubuntu box, it right-a-way back More: no gui, still needing help!
<fabianhjr> After some research it is a possibility that grub can't locate the MBR
<fabianhjr> Any help? It alredy copied and configured Ubuntu, the bootloader is missing.
<xangua> David12: you can compile
<Usr_Smith> Thank you.
<tucemiux> my MBR is borked big time! I installed an OS with grub legacy but refused to boot, I then reinstalled grub2 but grub2 only goes to a dark screen??
<ionite> i get a screen freeze at syslinux. 3.83 2009-10-05 Peter Anvil...
<BluesKaj> ionite, loading the live cd ?
<ionite> no USB stick
<ionite> it's a USB stick
<arc_nit_india> plz tel me how to create mailing list on ubuntu for loco team
<arc_nit_india> im from gujarat india and i want to create loco team for it
<BluesKaj> ionite, check your image file with md5sum
<ionite> how to check file?
<arc_nit_india> plz any one help me'
<Sidewinder1> arc_nit_india, Perhaps the info you could be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=183
<ionite> blueskaj: how do i use md5sum?
<oCean> arc_nit_india: the channel #ubuntu-irc is best place to start
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BluesKaj> ionite, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Sidewinder1> Beat 'ya. :-)
<tucemiux> arc_nit_india: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe someone can help you there, this channel is only for support, meaning for people who are having problems with their ubuntu installation
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, :)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<arc_nit_india> ok sidewinder
<Sidewinder1> wildc4rd, Greetings and felicitations.
<ionite> i'm using windows XP and when i double click on Md5sum.exe it doesn't come out anything @ all?
<nemo> hey guys. if I want to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 - will it upgrade to 10.10 and not 11.04?
<mac__> can someone help me with ubuntu boot problem on new intel hardware?
<nemo> just making sure
<nemo> want to avoid 11.04 if at all possible
<Polah> nemo: It'll upgrade to 10.10.
<tiago> nemo: in 11.04 you can still use classic mode
<nemo> tiago: I know
<nemo> tiago: I have 11.04 on a couple of machines
<nemo> tiago: but it effs up more than a few things
<przemek_> Hi. I trying to configure postfix to work i Maildir but after I set home_mailbox=Maildir no mail shows up in queue and in user dir is created file Maildir instead of a dir
<nemo> tiago: like classic mode still calls that stupid unity window manager from compiz
<nemo> tiago: I don't feel like unbreaking the various things it broke on other machines
<Polah> nemo: Ubuntu only upgrades to the next available version (or next LTS if you have an LTS release), so if you're on say, 9.10 and wanted to get to 10.10, you'd need to upgrade twice.
<Usr_Smith> So have any of you successfully ran Rift??
<nemo> 10.10 works well. want to stay with it on as many machines as possible
<nemo> Polah: cool. thanks.
<Polah> nemo: We could always help you with the things that you claim it breaks.
<nemo> Polah: oh, I fixed 'em myself.  They are just irritating is all
<kirior_> hi all, i was wandering if i would like to install java and java sdk and eclipse and some tool to help me learn on ubuntu what would be the best way?
<nemo> in general, find 11.04 to be buggy and unpolished.
<nemo> 'sok
<nemo> thanks though!
<rizzuh_laptop> Several minutes after I log in I am asked to unlock the default keyring. Why? What does it store and why isn't it unlocked automatically? Wireless network is set for all users, automatic login is off.
<ionite> i'm using windows XP and when i double click on Md5sum.exe it doesn't come out anything @ all?
<Oxymoron> Which group is apache2 using to read files on webserver?
<Oxymoron> www-data?
<acicula> ionite: its not a gui application, you'll need to use it from a text console
<mac__> does anyone know why it takes several reboots on 11.04 with intel hd300 graphics to get ubuntu loaded?
<ionite> i tried command prompt nothing happens.
<edbian> mac__: On the boots it doesn't work.  What happens?
<warbreed> i nhave the sam eprob w the hd300
<mac__> edbian: striped black white screen several times
<Polah> Oxymoron: www-data is the user for the Apache daemon.
<warbreed> yrp per
<edbian> mac__: The driver for the graphics card (or the graphics card itself) is bad.
<ionite> what is the purpose of md5sum?
<Sidewinder1> rizzuh_laptop, Perhaps your answer can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036564&highlight=unlock+keyring
<rocket16> Hello guys
<mac__> edbian: i'm up to date on updates, on mint happens too.  Fedora no
<Polah> ionite: Produces a hash based on the data of a file. It can be used to verify the integrity of a file; a file with different contents will have a different hash (almost all of the time)
<edbian> mac__: what driver is fedora using?  Use the same one
<BluesKaj> ionite read the post above
<mac__> edbian:  just using drivers preconfigured
<rocket16> Totem fails to properly play VCDs. I selected "Play VCD" from Totem, and it plays it well, but the slider for forwarding and such remains inactive, and it's streaming from the VCD. So, is there any workout?
<ionite> what if the results of the md5sum shows that my ISo have a prob. do i have to re d/l the file again?
<WHAT_UP> ionite: yes
<BluesKaj> ionite, yes
<BluesKaj> ionite,http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Oxymoron> Polah: I am trying to make some files readable, as it say permission denied ... I changed group to www-data on my files, and make it readable for group ... what more todo? Still do not work?
<WHAT_UP> ionite: i'd recommend downloading it using some bittorrent client, since it md5checks small parts so in the worst case you'll be redownloading tiny chunks
<Sidewinder1> ionite, Yes
<Polah> ionite: It won't "show you have a problem". The hash'll be different from what it should be if the ISO you have is incomplete or corrupt.
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Baet me.
<mac__> edbian: how to I update the graphics driver hd3000?
<Sidewinder1> Beat, even.
<edbian> mac__: figure out what they are.  I don't know what drivers fedora uses by default.
<ionite> so what should i do? D/L the file using the bit torrent?
<Sidewinder1> ionite, Yes
<rizzuh_laptop> Sidewinder1, well I nuked all keyrings, will restart, see what happens. Keyring password did match with user password :/
<edbian> mac__: I'm not sure it needs an update.  It might need a downgrade for the moment.
 * BluesKaj wonders if he entered some kind of contest here :)
<ionite> md5sum takes a long time to check the ISO file?
<edbian> ionite: takes about 1 second
<Polah> Oxymoron: Chown the files to www-data or set public permissions to 764 so they're publically readable
<Polah> ionite: edbian: Would depend on the size of the file
<ionite> md5sum just freezed on me.
<tucemiux> my MBR is borked big time! I installed an OS with grub legacy but refused to boot, I then reinstalled grub2 but grub2 only goes to a dark screen??
<edbian> Polah: ionite true
<Oxymoron> Polah: I have chowned them all.
<edbian> tucemiux: press shift during boot.  Do you get the grub menu?
<tucemiux> edbian: nothing, it just boots up to a black screen
<Polah> oxymoron: So www-data is the owner? Are the owner permissions set to 4, 6 or 7?
<edbian> tucemiux: pressing shift doesn't work?
<Oxymoron> Polah: No, the www-data is gorup, I am the owner
<Sidewinder1> ionite, The following site has tons of info foe new ubuntu users: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Sidewinder1> for, even.
<Polah> oxymoron: is the group permission readable, X4X rather than X0X
<tucemiux> edbian: I see a message saying "grub loading" and then a black screen
<ionite> sidewinder: i tried that web already but i still cant boot from my SD card and i keep getting errors on vesamenu32: not com32r image
<DarsVaeda> hi, I have formatted my usb-flash-drive with 2 partitions with fat 32, one of it being crypted, now I had to put that into a win7 pc who said it has to do a check of the drive, it did and did whatever the hell and now ubuntu 11.04 shows the crypted partition as unrecognized -.- any way to recover it?
<edbian> tucemiux: a-ha.  Can you boot a liveCD?  (I'm just going to re-install grub)
<tucemiux> edbian: yeah, i have the live CD on my laptop, ill boot it up right now to a live CD
<Oxymoron> Polah: I set group permission to readable and modifyable
<edbian> tucemiux: the laptop is the target machine?  You (obviously) are talking to me on a different machine.  Which is that?
<tucemiux> edbian: the problem is on my laptop, im chattin on my desktop
<edbian> tucemiux: ok
<Polah> Oxymoron: Are you sure www-data is in the www-data group? It could've been changed at some point.
<tucemiux> DarsVaeda: try some recovery tools, it might work, i know i've recovered partitions that i've erased
<ionite> why is installing natty so painful.  i still cant get it working.
<DarsVaeda> its not erased, windows just fucked something up
<oCean> DarsVaeda: control your language here, please
<tucemiux> ionite: what part you cant get to work? o.O
<ionite> vesamenu32: not a com32r image
<Oxymoron> Polah: How do you mean?
<Oxymoron> user ww-data in group www-data?
<ionite> USB boot up and screen frozed at syslinux 3.83. md5sum can't run a check on my ISO file. it's so frustrating restarting my comp so many times.
<Polah> Oxymoron: I believe the www-data user is put into the www-data group, but you could have changed it along the line somewhere.
<Mike_lb> Hi, I installed Lubuntu and selected the option to encrypt /home. As I understand, my /home is now encrypted with ecryptfs. So I booted from a live cd and tried to look at my /home but it's empty, how can I see my /home from the live cd?
<Oxymoron> Polah: No I have not
<Darwich> Hello people! :) .. anyone else here having issue with ubuntu and Ati 5650m ? :) .. im running 11.04, it worked fine with 10.10
<usr_mas> Okay, it seems that I disabled the unity plugin' utilizing compiz and now I task no system bar or launcher bar. How do I enable KDE desktop?
<BluesKaj> usr_mas, did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<Dmole> Mike_lb: there is a readme in ~/ for you
<usr_mas> blueskaj: Unless it was already pre-installed I have not.
<ionite> USB boot up and screen frozed at syslinux 3.83. md5sum can't run a check on my ISO file. it's so frustrating restarting my comp so many times.
<BluesKaj> usr_mas, it's not preinstalled
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu | usr_mas
<ubottu> usr_mas: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Mike_lb> Dmole: let's see..
<usr_mas> BluesKaj, fair enough. Since I don't have a test bar I can probably create a launcher on the desktop to the software center. What is the file name of the software center?
<BluesKaj> usr_mas, just open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dmole> ionite: try a few diffrent versions/distrobutions, you might be missing a driver (like scsi is no longer included)
<bastidrazor> usr_mas: software-center
<usr_mas> BluesKaj, is there a keyboard shortcut to do that?
<usr_mas> bastidrazor, Thank you.
<Darwich> foad@darwich:~$ atiode -P60 -H localhost:0; echo $?
<Darwich> 2
<Darwich>   - Why does it say that? running 11.04 with ati driver!
<ionite> dmole: how do i try other versions/distros ?
<Dmole> ionite: download liveCD/USB image boot from it
<Sidewinder1> ionite, You might wish to try Lucid Lynx, 10.04.
<Sidewinder1> ionite, It's LTS.
<ionite> what's the difference from ubuntu?
<Dmole> it is ubuntu just "long term support"
<Sidewinder1> ionite, None, it is ubuntu
<Mike_lb> Dmole: if I boot my installed system, I can see .private et all, but from the live cd not
<Sidewinder1> !lts | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ionite> long term support why should i choose it? 3 years meaning?
<edbian> ionite: regular releases don't have support as long.  You have to upgrade more often.  Because of this LTSs are older and more stable
<edbian> ionite: The software in an LTS has a longer time to find and fix bugs
<Sidewinder1> ionite, Did you get a chance to peruse the link that I gave you earlier? It'll answer many questions...http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Dmole> Mike_lb: when I login to my box I have this: cat ~/README.txt # bla bla bla From the command line, run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<ionite> so if i were to use natty means it's not so stable and how often do i have upgrade?
<rocket16> Any decent application for playing VCDs and DVDs flawlessly? VLC doesn't play VCDs well for me. :(
<usr_mas> edbian: I am finding 11.04 a little harder to navigate, me being a new user to linux is it possible to downgrade to 10.04 without deleting everything??
<Sidewinder1> I give up...
<edbian> usr_mas: have you tried ubuntu classic?
<usr_mas> edbian, What is that exactly??
<edbian> usr_mas: You'll get the interface of 10.04 (why you skipped 10.10 IDK) without having to reinstall.
<Darwich> edbian, try to google just a LITTLE bit ..
<bastidrazor> rocket16: mplayer
<usr_mas> Ooooh. I know. I just have to figure out to change the it to that
<edbian> usr_mas: log out, click your name, change the session to classic, log in
<Dmole> rocket16: I also use mplayer sometimes but what's wrong with VLC? maybe your missing a codec?
<edbian> Darwich: pardon?
<jimmie> usr: on the login screen at the bottom, you can choose to use classic
<Mike_lb> Dmole: me too, but if I boot from a live cd and try to look at that encrypted /home , there are no files inside
<usr_mas> edbian. Thank you.
<usr_mas> jimmie, I will check that out
<edbian> usr_mas: sure
<rocket16> Thanks bastidrazor. I tried it, but it too doesn't play my VCDs well. :(
<usr_mas> Soon as I can get my interface back upp.
<edbian> usr_mas: what?  Your gui is down?
<rocket16> Dmole: Well, I think all the codecs are installed. But is there specifically any coded for DVDs and VCDs?
<bastidrazor> rocket16: if mplayer or vlc don't work.. possibly there are issues with the VCD's ?
<Dmole> Mike_lb: maybe the files are put there in an odd way, did the command work though?
<Darwich>   - Why does it say that? running 11.04 with ati driver!
<Darwich> Hello people! :) .. anyone else here having issue with ubuntu and Ati 5650m ? :) .. im running 11.04, it worked fine with 10.10
<rocket16> * codec
<Mike_lb> Dmole: yes it did
<edbian> Darwich: which driver are you using?
<rocket16> bastidrazor: Actually, it plays well on my VCD device and also on Windows Media player. :(
<Dmole> rocket16:check your vlc log/error console
<rocket16> bastidrazor: I am installed SMplayer, lemme see if it helps. I also tried gnome-mplayer but it didn't help either.
<Darwich> edbian, Atis driver .. fgl_glxgears is laggin also and moving windows is slow as ....
<claudia> hi all, please help me enable wireless on my laptop :( the enable wireless option is grayed out so I can't enable it
<Dmole> Darwich: what is the problem are you able to get logs of it?
<bastidrazor> rocket16: ubuntu-restriced-extras for most codecs and..
<edbian> claudia: I'm here.
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell rocket16 about medibuntu
<ubottu> rocket16, please see my private message
<edbian> claudia: What card do you have?  (I'm pretty good with wifi cards)
<claudia> when I click on the network icon, it says Wireless Networks device not managed
<Darwich> Dmole, the problem is that everything lags and apperntly 3D acceleration is not working .. i dont know how to log it ..
<claudia> oh thanks ebdian
<claudia> I believe it uses a broadcom chipset for what I saw
<Dmole> Darwich: you need a video driver
<bastidrazor> rocket16: there are some additional things in medibuntu that might help.
<usr_mas> edbian, Yes. I install compiz, disabled unity plugin and now my launcher and system bar are missing.
<Darwich> Dmole, i have a video driver .. that's whats bothering me
<usr_mas> edbian, Basically I have just a desktop
<edbian> usr_mas: Ha, you need those :)
<edbian> usr_mas: try ubuntu classic :)
<Dmole> Darwich: try a diffrent one
<dr_willis> unity is the launcher and system menyu bar
<edbian> claudia: typo on my name so I missed it :)
<Darwich> Dmole, like which one ?
<edbian> claudia: PM me ?
<Darwich> foad@darwich:~$ atiode -P60 -H localhost:0; echo $?
<Darwich> 2
<rocket16> Dmole: bastidrazor: Oh! I got it! Smplayer works. :) Many thanks nonetheless, guys
<claudia> sure edbian :)
<bastidrazor> rocket16: good deal. you're welcome.
<usr_mas> Soon as Kubuntu installs I will be making that switch.
<Dmole> rocket16: was the problem with the other players choppyness or something else?
<jimmie> Hey chaps, is there any reason I wouldnt be allowed to mark packages for complete removal in SPM?
<rocket16> Dmole: No, actually they couldn't open it. Gnome-mplayer could only open the first track and then crashed.
<dr_willis> smplayer and gnome mplayer are both front ends to mplayer i think. so thats. weird
<edbian> jimmie: what happens when you try? (you're maybe not running synaptic as root)
<jimmie> Edbian: it just isnt an option that I can select
<Dmole> rocket16: that is so weird VLC is the most consistently functional player, if they crashed there is probably a log of it in /var/log/messages maybe they were using the wrong video output~
<edbian> jimmie: wow.  IDK
<edbian> jimmie: ha
<jimmie> Heh.
<Dmole> Darwich: did you look in  restricted drivers ?
<fw98> ciao a tutti
<fw98> cè qualcuno online al quale posso chiedere una cosa?
<yeats> !it | fw98
<ubottu> fw98: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rocket16> Dmole: I tried it again, and Totem seems to play the VCD well. But it only streams from it, and I can't use the slider to forward/backward the movie. Seems I should stick to SMplayer as it does everything correctly
<fw98> avrei una domanda da fare qualcuno di voi sa come posso startare in una consol vnc ad esempio gdm o kdm?
<shushek> how can i start learning Qt in ubuntu?
<induz> why moonlight is not working on Firfox
<Abhijit> shushek, install qt creator, assistant, designer
<Abhijit> shushek, and here is documentation http://qt.nokia.com/
<dr_willis> induz:  on what site?
<induz> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/edge/microsoft-deployment-toolkit-building-install-media-for-windows-7.aspx
<Dmole> rocket16: I tend to uninstall Totem and install VLC and mplayer because I never have problems with them but use whatever works for you :)
<rocket16> Dmole: Indeed. Thanks. :)
<Targeter> so how is natty
<dr_willis> its very natty.
<jimmie> :/
<usr_mas> is there a keybord shortcut to log off my user profile
<Abhijit> usr_mas, i use gnome do.
<usr_mas> abhijit, Unfortunately my desktop manager crashed on my and I have no launcher. I want to avoid a full restart.
<Abhijit> usr_mas, can you go to ctrl alt f1
<Abhijit> user, you can come back by ctrl alt f7/8
<usr_mas> '
<usr_mas> Yes I can actually
<dr_willis> console and 'sudo service gdm restart' is one way  to force X to restart
<Abhijit> usr_mas, try that ^^
<dr_willis> or if alt-f2 works, you can do it from a terminal
<usr_mas> dr_willis, What does the gdm stand for?
<dr_willis> gdm i the login manager
<dr_willis> its the service that handles X logins
<dr_willis> kde uses kdm, lubuntu uses lxdm, the next release is using lightdm
<usr_mas> what terminal command will get me a list of processes currently running
<dr_willis> usr_mas:  ps ax, or top, or htop
<dr_willis> depending on you rneeds
<PabloRD> Yo, how do I know the FPS of a game in linux?
<tucemiux> usr_mas: for more detailed view --> ps aux, you can also search ps aux|grep program_im_looking_for
<edbian> tucemiux: aux  what is this BSD ?
<tucemiux> PabloRD: what game youre talking about? usually there's a setting on a game that shows the fps
<Quantum_Ion> aux ?
<tucemiux> edbian: it works!
<Quantum_Ion> auxilary ?
<edbian> tucemiux: ha, it does
<dr_willis> a u x    - 3 flags
<PabloRD> tucemiux, Minecraft
<edbian> Quantum_Ion: it's bsd syntax.  It shows all processes running
<edbian> Quantum_Ion: ps -e is linux syntax
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<Quantum_Ion> must be pc-bsd
<induz> why silverLight does not work on Firefox / technet site
<Abhijit> induz, isnt it ms thingy?
<induz> yes
<oscalation> can someone help me with sending an ecnrypted email with gpg? i already have the keys generated and im using evolution. just having some issues. When i try to send an encrpted email, its just being sent plain text
<Quantum_Ion> lol@silverlight in an ubuntu channel
<dr_willis> i cant get moonlight to install here induz  so cant check the site in moonlight
<induz> moonlight is already installed on Firefox
<Abhijit> induz, i am not sure if it will run on firefox on linux. i never tried it.
<oscalation> email account settings have been changed to include my gpg key and to encrpted on all outgoing email
<amar> i have xampp running. Can i create tables using terminal??
<induz> it says "Microsoft Silverlight may not be supported on your computer's hardware or operating system"
<Abhijit> oscalation, i think you need to insatll gpg plugin for evolution
<preecher> when i open a folder in my home folder & right click on one of the files i get amongst the options "send to" & "copy to" with the choice of send or copy to either home folder or desktop---my question is there a way i can edit/configure those options by having the option to send or copy to a folder on my choosing?
<Abhijit> induz, yes then it is not supported. and its their fault.
<dr_willis> induz:  then you follow the links and it gives me a download link to moonlight for linux. :)
<induz> I dont have MS os
<tucemiux> PabloRD: my advice is to look at the options in the game, there might be a setting there that allows the fps to show on your screen OR you could go into the game and ask players that are using ubuntu how to view the fps on minecraft
<Quantum_Ion> Everyone has at least one MS operating system ?
<Abhijit> induz, congrats.
<dr_willis> but it failed to install.
<induz> moonlight is already installed on my Firfox
<edbian> Quantum_Ion: not me
<oscalation> Abhijit, is there a plugin menu option to do so?
<dr_willis> induz:  so the wuestion is why isent  'moonlight' working on this silverlight site...
<MrNthDegree> Quantum_Ion, I have copies of almost every MS OS but proudly removed all CoAs from my PCs and replaced them with GNU head stickers :P
<Abhijit> oscalation, search in software center
<edbian> MrNthDegree: CoAs ?
<dr_willis> Moonlight is not 100% compat. with silverlight.  :(
<MrNthDegree> edbian, Certificate of Authenticity, it's the sticker on the side of a Windows OEM install box :P
<induz> i dont know
<tucemiux> grub legacy and grub2 completely borked my MBR, crap !
<dr_willis> fallback to lilo?
<dr_willis> :)
<Quantum_Ion> Lilo ? wtf
<Amoz> Lilo & Stitch you know?
<edbian> lilo is the old bootloader
<edbian> before grub
<tucemiux> yeah but lilo is a pain, now im just trying to get back my xp and ubuntu OSes up online, I've tried everything to fix the MBR but nothing works, grub legacy and grub2 did a good job borking it, xp finished the job o.O
<PabloRD> tucemiux, oops, now I remember that is a in-game option to show de FPS :P thank you
<MrNthDegree> tucemiux, grub-install /dev/sda or the like
<MrNthDegree> as root
<tucemiux> MrNthDegree: Ive tried that and nothing worked
<bardia> good morning
<tucemiux> hey all my data is in my hard drive!  My OSes are still there, now if only I could boot to them :-(
<bardia> is this 11.04 upgrade worth it?
<aguitel> how to fix uggly fonts in google earth 6 in amd64 bits system ?
<ThinkT510> bardia: running xubuntu 11.04, works great
<Kre10s_> I'm about to install some packages... but want to be able to revert to the previous state if I need to... whats the best way to save
<amar> does anybody know how to access mysql from terminal if i am using Xampp
<amar> ??
<prashant_123456> #amarok join
<prashant_123456> #amarok \ join
<ThinkT510> prashant_123456: its /join #amarok
<prashant_123456> ThinkT510, thanks
<prashant_123456> anyone from india ??
<alex--> anyone from holland ??
<Dmole> anyone from atlantis?
<alex--> where is atlantis Dmole ?
<tucemiux> !anyone| Dmole
<ubottu> Dmole: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dmole> tucemiux: your way is  less fun then answering with sarcasm
<prashant_123456> Bipul,  hi
<prashant_123456> Abhijit, hi
<Abhijit> prashant_123456, hi. do you have any ubuntu question?
<maxagaz> hi
<prashant_123456> Abhijit, no just saying u hi
<Bipul> prashant_123456,  hi
<maxagaz> using tcpdump, how can I see only the two source and destination addresses the ports affected ?
<NCS_One> hi
<prashant_123456> Abhijit, i wanna know about linux kernel
<prashant_123456> Abhijit, any good article
<wols> maxagaz: english please?
<Abhijit> prashant_123456, linux.com
<wols> prashant_123456: /usr/src/linux/Documentation. lots of very very good articles
<wols> prashant_123456: all about the linux kernel
<Abhijit> prashant_123456, there are #ubuntu-in and ##linux-india fyi
<NCS_One> I'm trying to install epsxe and I'm getting this error "./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", what do I have to do? or do you recommend other emulator?
<prashant_123456> Abhijit, wols  thanks
<maxagaz> wols, using tcpdump, how can I see only the two source and destination addresses and the ports affected ?
<maxagaz> wols, is it better english ?
<wols> maxagaz: not exactly understandable what you mean: I don't care about grammar, only about conveyed information
<Dmole> NCS_One:install  or find out what version of libgtk you have
<llutz> maxagaz: tcpdump -n     you mean?
<NCS_One> Dmole: I have libgtk-2
<wols> NCS_One: libgtk 1.2 is ancient. I think ubuntu doesn't ship with it anymore
<Geolord> goood afternoon
<tucemiux> !hello| Geolord
<maxagaz> llutz, I got it, thanks
<NCS_One> so I can't install epsxe, correct?
<Dmole> NCS_One: well then you might want to try a more current app, failing that you could try linking to the new lib and hope there are no problems or you could try installing the old lib.
<wols> NCS_One: you can, if you get the proper libgtk
<babbage> hello
<younes> hello
<younes> hwats your name
<edbian> hello
<younes> hello
<younes> haw are you
<preecher> when i open a folder in my home folder & right click on one of the files i get amongst the options "send to" & "copy to" with the choice of send or copy to either home folder or desktop---my question is there a way i can edit/configure those options by having the option to send or copy to a folder on my choosing?
<edbian> preecher: There is some package that lets you edit nautilus menus.  I'm not sure of the name, or that it will edit what you want.  LEmme look
<younes> I SORRY I dont speacker ingles
<NCS_One> Dmole, wols: can you recommend other emulator?
<io> !offtopic | younes
<ubottu> younes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maxagaz> llutz, how to grep a packet matching a given port or a given source or dest address ?
<wols> es | younes
<wols> !es | younes
<ubottu> younes: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<quinn_> why i couldn install wine on ubuntu 10.10
<younes> yes
<wols> NCS_One: no I don't know about PSX
<zykotick9> NCS_One, check out PSX (it isn't in repo)
<wols> quinn_: sudo apt-get install wine    pastebin the output
<preecher> edbian thank you---it seems ive done this before but i dont remember the release--im now on 11.04---it may have been when i was using a deriative, i just dont remember
<edbian> preecher: nautilus-actions   ?
<quinn_> i did..but it said dependecies unresolved
<preecher> edbian thanks ill try that
<usr_mas> So my desktop is finally back up and running.
<quinn_> now i use 11.04
<edbian> preecher: there is also nautilus-send-to
<edbian> usr_mas: yay!
<preecher> edbian that may be it
<llutz> maxagaz: tcpdump -n    dst host a.b.c.d
<edbian> preecher: sure
<NCS_One> how can I find where espxe is looking for libs?
<edbian> preecher: search nautilus in synaptic
<wols> NCS_One: where did you get libgtk1.2 from?
<usr_mas> I just noticed something strange. My "RIFT" installation seems to be running more smoothly inside of Wine than it was when I had the Unity GUI.
<llutz> maxagaz: man tcpdump    or http://albanianwizard.org/tcpdump-how-to-the-linux-troubleshooter.albanianwizard
<quinn_> is there any good video converter for ubuntu..?
<usr_mas> Running more smoothly with the KDE GUI I mean
<NCS_One> wols: don't have it, I'm trying with a link
<Bfh> Looking For Help: Ubuntu 11.04 -- need help getting my laptop speakers to work again having trouble with them atm, my headphone jack works but speakers are a no go anymore (after i changed it to my headphone jack) Thanks any help appreciated.
<wols> NCS_One: won't work
<usr_mas> Bfh, sounds like you just need new speakers.
<NCS_One> wols: ok
<maxagaz> llutz, thanks :-)
<Bfh> usr_mas: na i dont need new speakers -- ive hooked up my to my tv recently and i changed to hdmi + speakers on accient and it works fine, nothing wrong with speakers on laptop im 100% sure on this.
<quinn_> how t connect to hotspot with laptop ubuntu
<usr_mas> Bfh, that is a strange issue indeed.
<quinn_> somebody plz help me..
<Amoz> quickslvr, handbrake.fr
<Amoz> ops
<Amoz> quinn_, ^
<zykotick9> quinn_, to add to Amoz's suggestion, there is a PPA that has handbrake
<Bfh> usr_mas mass i figured it out,
<zykotick9> quinn_, FYI handbrake only does MKV MP4 not avi
<oneliner> say; i ve got six audio jacks on the motherboard, i can run jack and alsa without confilcts or x crashes, i was wondering if i could try to step it up to 4.0, adding an extra speaker set, but i cant find the soundcard configuration from unity that allows me to swap audio channels
<Bfh> usr_mas had headphones plugg in at sametime ~ lolz
<milen8204> Is the "F8" key to enter in safe mod ?
<Amoz> quinn_, I think you can google a lot of stuff actually... arista, ffmpeg etc.
<Dmole> NCS_One: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=epsxe+vs
<zykotick9> !google > Dmole
<ubottu> Dmole, please see my private message
<g0t> Results for > Dmole on Google:
<g0t> --
<quinn_> i did.. i tried ffmpeg... but i cant find the format for my sony mp4 player
<zykotick9> quinn_, the ffmpeg in ubuntu repo won't do MP4!
<darksifer> hi everyone. i followed all the guides but i cant get my bluetooth headset to work. it worked only once. it paired successfully but no device selection in sound preference. can someone help me out please. thanks in advance
<Amoz> quinn_, check arista
<zykotick9> quinn_, if you want MP4 i'd highly recommend handbrake
<acicula> handbrake is awesome
<Dmole> zykotick9: relax that link is actually a list he asked for.
<dr_willis> arista has presets for many devives
<quinn_> really i`ll try it
<zykotick9> Dmole, lmgtfy is rude, i guess if he "asked" for it?
<quinn_> how to connect to wirelees network, i dont how to configure my laptop
<z0d> hi
<quinn_> hi z0d
<z0d> anyone experienced Xorg problems after upgrading to 11.04? Xorg can't load the fglrx module, it segfaults
<Hamradio2008> irc.twit.tv/6667
<acicula> z0d: what do you see when it segfaults, where do you get that error?
<quinn_> guys help me plz
<Dmole> zykotick9: he wanted to know the alternative to an app I was showing him that googling for "app vs" is a is what he is looking for. lmgtfy is only rude if you have no sense of humor, or you use it inappropriately
<z0d> acicula: the problem is that even gdm doesn't start. the segfault is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<coz_> z0d,   you may want to first purge fglrx
<z0d> coz_: I've already tried that. didn't help
<z0d> I even did aticonfig --initial -f
<coz_> z0d,    sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx  <<
<coz_> z0d,  and did you reboot after that?
<coz_> z0d,   also look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549872
<z0d> coz_: I'm trying, thanks
<usr_mas> quinn_, Are you just trying to connect to a wireless network
<quinn_> i use modem usb modem now
<usr_mas> quinn_, You are not speaking of a phone line modem are you??
<acicula> z0d: if you remove fglrx does the problem go away?
<quinn_> no
<quinn_> i use ..u know like sim card in my modem
<z0d> acicula: yep
<z0d> I can start Xorg with a vesa driver for example
<acicula> z0d: well youd rather want to use the radeonhd driver, it should default to that instead of vesa, what ati/amd gpu do you have?
<z0d> acicula: yes, but it was just an example
<quinn_> usr_mas
<z0d> acicula: mobility raden hd 4500 something
<acicula> z0d: can you type lspci | grep VGA in a console?
<z0d> acicula: that's where I got this info from
<z0d> acicula: and it works fine with the radeon driver as well
<acicula> awesome, can you paste that line for me?
<z0d> I can't paste it, but I can type it. <-: hold on
<usr_mas> quinn_, To my understanding Sim Cards are primarily used in cellular devices and you are trying to use your laptop to connect to a hotspot utilizing your phone??
<acicula> eh, well i dont need the whole line, but just the exact versionumbering would be good
<z0d> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<[THC]AcidRain> ~./ = home directory, correct?
<z0d> too late <-:
<z0d> [THC]AcidRain: yep
<z0d> [THC]AcidRain: though it's ~/
<z0d> [THC]AcidRain: without the dot
<zykotick9> [THC]AcidRain, ummm ~ is home directory.   ./ means "at this location"
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah my bad, without the dot
<ThinkT510> ./ signifies a hidden directory
<acicula> z0d: are you using the laste ubuntu version and/or is this upgraded from a previous ubuntu release? does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist? have you experienced this problem before with an older/other ubuntu distribution or linux distribution?
<zykotick9> ThinkT510, not quite.  You can't have a folder called / so you can't hide it
<z0d> acicula: it was upgraded from 10.11 to 11.04
<z0d> acicula: I have not experienced this problem before
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Please I a bit confused about guest additions here.. I am running natty as host and xp right in the VM (guest).. Which guest  additions am I supposed to install? Guest additions for Windows or Gust additions for Linux?
<z0d> I removed xorg.conf after purging fglrx
<wols> wh1zz0: for windows
<z0d> though it got regenerated, so now I have one
<bastidrazor> wh1zz0: for the vm which would be windows
<wols> inside XP
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, the guest = guest additions.
<wh1zz0> Owh.. so I need to use the browser inside the VM to point to guest additions downloda right?
<wols> z0d: where did you install your fglrx from?
<no_name_brand> Hey guys! I am wondering if there's a Python library available that would let me read/write to virtual memory (RAM) on Ubuntu? Kind of like cytpe's kernel32 wrapper for Windows?
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: thanks for the info, i was thinking of the config directories in the home directory ./purple etc
<zykotick9> wh1zz0, are you using vbox?
<wols> wh1zz0: no
<z0d> wols: from the Ubuntu repository with apt-get
<wh1zz0> Oracle VM Virtualbox
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, run in the guest.
<zykotick9> ThinkT510, close again, ~/.purple ;)
<wh1zz0> Okie.. i'll try now
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, did you download from Oracle?
<wols> !pm | quinn_
<ubottu> quinn_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wh1zz0> Yeah.. from virtualbox.org
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: wow, i'm not thinking clearly today, thanks
<zykotick9> wh1zz0, use VB to install the guest additions
<zykotick9> wh1zz0, you don't need to download them manually
<wols> quinn_: I told you to pastebin the output
<dr_willis> virtualbox manual is quiet good also last i looked at it. :)
<acicula> z0d: does the xorg.conf file contain any settings? Did the flgrx driver work under 10.10?
<acicula> z0d: how did you upgrade from 10.10?
<z0d> acicula: fglrx worked fine under 10.10. not I'm using the radeon module
<wh1zz0> zykotick9: Okie let me try that now.. thanks alot. Got confused there
<z0d> acicula: with System Upgrade
<quinn_> sorry guys
<acicula> z0d: is it possible to post the xorg log file on pastebin?
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, notice this on this page "If you are using VirtualBox 4.0.12, please download the extension pack"  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<zykotick9> acicula, yes
<z0d> sure, hold on
<quinn_> but no one give me the answer
<zykotick9> acicula, oh sorry - "i'm on the trolley" now ;)
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, if you have the latest 4.1 I believe it is included in the regular install.
<no_name_brand> How could I go about reading/modifying data in virtual memory on a linux kernel using Python? I know I can do it on Windows using ctypes' kernel32 wrapper libraries...but what's similar for Ubuntu?
<acicula> zykotick9: :D
<z0d> acicula: http://pastebin.com/VG9v9v6f
<wols> no_name_brand: fopen ("/proc/kmem")
<z0d> it has nothing special though
<no_name_brand> wols: ahh
<acicula> z0d:   i meant the xorg log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Soothsayer> If I'm virtualizing Windows 7, does virtualbox or vmware allow me to drag a window from Windows 7 and place it out into ubuntu by any chance?
<z0d> acicula: http://pastebin.com/VP5jXc8j
<fw98> hi
<fw98> I have a quest can I ask?
 * maghion looks at number of users
 * maghion 's jaw drop when its 1500
<wols> !ask | fw98
<ubottu> fw98: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> z0d: heh, ok it bombs out because there is no flgrx driver, that makes sense. can you reload the flgrx driver and save the resulting log file?
<acicula> *reinstall
<z0d> acicula: wait, I might have pasted the wrong log
<wols> Soothsayer: virtualbox seamless mode
<zykotick9> Soothsayer, VB has some weird hybrid mode where the Win7 could appear to be a part of the ubuntu desktop (sorry i forgot the specifc name, haven't used VBox in a while, and never liked that particular feature)
<fw98> How can I create a vm as vnc server on gdm or kdm?
<zykotick9> wols, seamless, thanks you
<wols> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg4.3.0-37ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1876 kB, installed size 4828 kB
<quidnunc> What is the package that enables ctrl-alt-backspace?
<wols> fw98: that's how
<fw98> vnc4server how can I configure them for gdm?
<zykotick9> quidnunc, no package required
<quidnunc> zykotick9: It used to be disabled by default and it is not working for me
<zykotick9> quidnunc, damb, the package is the name of the factoid - and i can't remember it :(
<z0d> acicula: it got overwritten, but I can reproduce it
<Leif> omfg... emacs just truncated my file, can I get it back somehow?
<Leif> I got a full disk error while saving
<quidnunc> Leif: Backup file?
<acicula> z0d: oki, take your time, just ping me when you are done ill be around for awhile.
<Leif> so I thought I'd quit emacs and save the file using sudo to start emacs
<quidnunc> Leif: undo also
<Leif> and now it's 0 bytes
<fw98> I dont find how can I do gdm on vnc4server please help me :p
<Leif> I've disabled backsups :(((
<Leif> does linux save some backup? (unlikely)
<zykotick9> !dontzap | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<quidnunc> Leif: You need to be in #emacs but I think you are out of luck
<quidnunc> zykotick9: thanks
<Leif> I'll try there aswell
<Leif> but I was thinking something to do with undelete?
<Leif> doesn't linux have such a feture?
<Leif> lost+found was empty though
<z0d> Leif: lost+found is not for deleted files
<quidnunc> Leif: You can sometimes recover deleted files (since they are not erased from disk only marked as unused) but you have not deleted the file
<quidnunc> you changed its contents
<iceroot> what is the common way to reset the keyring-password with lxde? (gnome not installed)
<wh1zz0> zykotick9: http://imagebin.org/164680 Please why can't I click on devices drop down menu?
<wh1zz0> It's not dropping down
<Jetzt> net
<Leif> well I don't think emacs wrote everythim over witjh zeros, since it scouln't even write a single byte
<Leif> so what's that command to try and recover the bytes from disk?
<quidnunc> Leif: As far as I know there is none
<Leif> so why did you mention you could sometimes recover files then? :P
<zykotick9> wh1zz0, sorry i don't have an answer for that, you might want to try in #vbox
<quidnunc> Leif: *You* mentioned it
<iceroot> !recover | Leif
<quidnunc> Leif: I explained why it would not work in your case
<ubottu> Leif: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<quidnunc> Leif: Remember, the file is not deleted so those methods will not work
<iceroot> Leif: but the normal answer to "how to restore deleted files" is "your backup"
<Leif> yea I know iceroot
<Leif> guess I'll just have to start over with that file
<Leif> it's just annoying, damn evil emacs :D
<iceroot> Leif: then use your backup, or learn to use a backup
<rypervenche> Leif: There are a few programs that you can use to find the file, it will take a while to scan the entire harddrive though.
<Leif> had I know emacs could do such a thing... then I would have left that backup feature on
<quidnunc> Leif: That had nothing to do with emacs. Your disk was full and you disabled emacs' backup functions
<wh1zz0> zykotick9: Okie
<iceroot> Leif: use the newest vim, it will create a history for all files
<iceroot> Leif: you can undo changes, even if you have changed the file
<Leif> my file was there, I changed it and tried to save, result is a 0 byte, how is that not emacs fault, should't it have checked the sapce before writing?
<quidnunc> iceroot: So does emacs
<iceroot> Leif: why?
<Leif> the problem is I quit emacs
<Leif> sicne I wated to try and save the file anyway since there still is 100MB free on the disk
<iceroot> Leif: emacs is a profi-tool and it think you are a profi and know what you are doing. no silly questions like "are you sure?"
<quidnunc> Leif: 100MB is probably reserved for root
<Leif> yes I know
<Leif> that's what I was going for
<Leif> sudo emacs, and then edit+save
<Leif> but no, my file was empty already :P
<Leif> evil
<claviusmond> I want to copy all the pictures of a webpage. However there is something weird here: I have tried in chromium save as html, but only a fraction of the pictures are saved. If I go one by one I can save the images, but thats too long. I am noiw dumping the whole page onto libreoffice. Is there an easier way?
<nit-wit> Soothsayer, you would use a shared folder you cant copy and paste between.
<quidnunc> Leif: Ask on #emacs that doesn't sound right
<zykotick9> claviusmond, check out wget
<vlt> claviusmond: wget
<iceroot> claviusmond: wget -r
<claviusmond> a, command line?
<iceroot> claviusmond: there is also a gui-version for wget but you asked for the easiest
<nit-wit> Soothsayer, I'm speaking about virtualbox specifically.
<claviusmond> iceroot, lol
<jnsl_> what is the default pdf viewer installed with ubuntu ?
<acicula> evince
<jnsl_> oki ty
<blade> can anyone tell me how to drop to command line
<th0r> blade: open a terminal or use Alt-Ctl-F2
<zykotick9> th0r, why do you give F2 as the example?  F1 is available as well.
<blade> th0r that will not kill x tho
<th0r> zykotick9: old school...F1 used to be the console
<zykotick9> blade, "sudo service gdm stop"
<zykotick9> th0r, i see ;)
<blade> zykotick9, and that will drop me to to command line and have x shutdown?
<zykotick9> blade, yes
<zykotick9> blade, assuming you use ubuntu (gdm as your login manager)
<blade> zykotick9, gnome yes
<Soothsayer> nit-wit, hmm.. shared folders kind of appear as a network within the child OS right?
<blade> zykotick9, and if i was in kde it would be the same but kdm in place of gdm right
<Soothsayer> nit-wit, network location*
<zykotick9> blade, you got it
<blade> zykotick9, thank you
<blade> zykotick9, one more thing... do i need to put "now" after that?
<zykotick9> blade, no - now is for shutdowns
<blade> zykotick9, ok thank you
<Germ> hi
<cyperbg> guys I'm looking for someone who is willing to help with setting up Putty to connect using public/private keys to my Ubuntu machine. I've tried 2-3 different tutorials and each time I get Server refused our key
<Kre10s_> is there something like a global ~/.xinitrc ?
<acicula> Kre10s_: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<acicula> Kre10s_: messing with those files will likely break your gdm login manager though
<rhino> Hi there. Ubuntu newbie alert - help please! Install latest Ubuntu alongside Windows 7. 2 problems: firstly, Grub doesn't appear on bootup, and secondly, when rebuilding the Grub menu list, Windows 7 doesn't appear in it. I know that Windows is still there as I can browse the contents in Ubuntu.
<Kre10s_> acicula, yes it could... but i don't have one. yet :P
<acicula> Kre10s_: why not just install gdm or an equivalent?
<nit-wit> Soothsayer, are you asking how to have a shared right. Make a folder in Ubuntu then in windows right click the computer in the menu, and then the I thin its network and let it find the shared, you also have to go to the edit in the machine with it off and link the shred folder as well.
<fabiano> hello
<Kre10s_> I'm trying to use openbox by its self
<acicula> openbox?
<zykotick9> acicula, *box are light weight windows managers
<acicula> oh openbox
<acicula> gotcha
<Kre10s_> yes. openbox. I'm putting together a livecd, and i need it to start automatically.
<elocina> join #wikihow
<elocina> hi
<acicula> Kre10s_: wouldnt using gdm with autologin be much easier?
<acicula> or rather, less customizing?
<Kre10s_> acicula, well. i don't know. but i don't want to confuse the casper scripts.
<zenon> can i get ubuntu help in this channel?
<zykotick9> acicula, realize how much extra would be required to add GDM to a low resource system
<kjeldor> hi, how can i make my chromium not ask me everytime i open facebook to always input the computer name? i want when i open facebook, password is saved and it will automatically enter inside my "home" of facebook...
<Kre10s_> and that... if i just knew were to put the xinit and openbox commands, id be done.
<zenon> i have 11.04 running. and everything was fine. then one day, some updates got installed, and now it won't boot up.   it gets to the ubuntu logo with 4 dots.  the dots fill up, as in its finishing loading, and that's it
<zenon> just gets stuck there
<Kre10s_> zenon, press escape. might give more messages.
<zenon> it doesn't
<zenon> doesn't do anything
<zenon> i thought it would remove the logo screen and show me the bootup process, but doesn't
<zykotick9> zenon, you might want to test if nomodeset makes a difference
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | zenon
<ubottu> zenon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kre10s_> once you get to grub press e on the entry you normally boot with.
<zenon> ok, so in grub i'll remove nomodeset
<Kre10s_> then remove splash and quiet.
<zenon> maybe when a new kernel got installed it added it by default?
<kjeldor> anybody can help me with my chromium?
<zykotick9> zenon, do you already have nomodeset?  If you do, I wouldn't recommend removing it.
<zenon> let me check grub file
 * zenon hates grub2
<zenon> i don't get why they moved the config files between grub and grub2
<zykotick9> zenon, "cat /etc/default/grub | grep nomodeset"
<tucemiux> anybody knows why there is space wasted when I created a partition in gparted?
<kjeldor> how can i make my chromium not ask me everytime i open facebook to always input the computer name? i want when i open facebook, password is saved and it will automatically enter inside my "home" of facebook...
<wh1zz0> zykotick9: I got it working now.. My USB stick was not inserted. And that's where my WIN Xp ISO file is
<zenon> zykotick9, don't have nomodeset in there
<zenon> right now i'm booted into recovery mode, with log graphics
<zenon> but if i boot into normal mode, gets stuck
<wh1zz0> zykotick9: Guest additions now fully installed and everything working (mouse integration and full screen).. My problem now is how to tell VM not to look into my USB
<zenon> i guess i'll try booting with quiet off
<zykotick9> zenon, i'd test to see if it makes a difference, it likely won't.  I'd consider Kre10s_ suggestion of removing quite splash so you can see what's happening
<zykotick9> wh1zz0, nice!  glad you got it figured out.
<wh1zz0> Please how can I achieve that? Cuz anytime my USB is not inserted, my VM doesn't seem to function properly e.g the last time when I cld not click on "devices" menu
<kjeldor> Chrome makes me save my password, but doesnt let me enter inside right away, after closing chrome and opening it...
<vandrar> hey guy!!!
<rhino> anyone know how to fix Grub not showing at boot?
<GOMI> is it a problem if at "monitors" it gives , UNKNOW  but at nvidia server it sees my screen as iiyama(name)  ? ?
<zenon> rhino, i think you would have to reinstall grub
<zykotick9> rhino, check /etc/default/grub -- if you  make a change remember to run "sudo update-grub2"
<GOMI> i mean nvidia x server
<zykotick9> rhino, holding shift down after BIOS should force grub to show (if it's installed)
<kjeldor> I guess nobody here knows
<rhino> brilliant- will try that - thanks everyone. I'll be back in a bit as I have some other probs :)
<kjeldor> how can i make my chromium not ask me everytime i open facebook to always input the computer name? i want when i open facebook, password is saved and it will automatically enter inside my "home" of facebook...
<quentusrex_> Is it possible to get statistics on what device is causing irq interrupts?
<zykotick9> quentusrex_, do you know what an IRQ Interrupt is?  They aren't bad.
<GOMI> i think i have a conflict between nvidia service settings  & monitor
<GOMI> i cant change to 60hz
<GOMI> only 53hz
<An_Ony_Moose> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ozzy> join #Venezuela
<zykotick9> An_Ony_Moose, FYI to get factoids privately you can use "/msg ubottu liveusb"
<An_Ony_Moose> zykotick9: ok thanks
<quentusrex_> zykotick9, yes I am familiar with what they are, and I know they aren't bad. But when you have the kernel spawning 16: ksoftirqd processes to handle a device that is spewing interupts it would be nice to find out which device is causing the problem.
<quentusrex_> I have almost 80% of a 16 core box consumed by the ksoftirqd processes most likely because of some dieing piece of hardware.
<zykotick9> quentusrex_, agreed.  Sorry I don't personally know, just wanted to confirm you weren't "chasing your tail".  Best of luck.
<quentusrex_> zykotick9, Thanks. I do appreciate it.
<ozzy> can u use compiz with 11.04?
<m0n0> hey
<zykotick9> ozzy, if you graphics card support it, sure.
<Alia> Hi, I'm trying to use me Bluetooth headset with Ubuntu 11.04. Pairing and connection to the device works, but I can not find any way to transfer the sound to the headset within the Sound preferences dialog.
<ozzy> mm...when I try to active it gives problems with the unity pluggin
<zykotick9> Alia, in the hardware tab of sound preferences do you see bluetooth listed?
<Alia> zykotick9: No =(
<zykotick9> Alia, that's certainly an issue then.  Sorry, I got nothing - BT either worked OOTB or I had no success with it.  Best of luck.
<alazare619> can someone help me out fresh load of 10.04lts but i cant seem to get the laptop to hibernate when i shut the lid ps im using xfce
<Pin> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!! THATS ALL I WANTED TO SAYY!!! I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!
<quidnunc> What happened to xorg.conf?
<Pin> UBUNTU!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
<KM0201> quidnunc: hasn't been around the last few releases
<KM0201> Pin: ok, we know, go spam another channel
<quidnunc> KM0201: What is the alternative?
<KM0201> quidnunc: to create one
<quidnunc> or substitute
<quidnunc> KM0201: What is used by default?
<ThinkT510> alazare619: it should be under power management settings
<quidnunc> I don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alazare619> yea i have it ticed
<rww> quidnunc: Xorg uses autodetection by default now. If you create an xorg.conf, it'll use settings in that instead.
<alazare619> but it wont hibernate
<alazare619> i have a swap file and everything
<KM0201> quidnunc: not really sure whats used by default, but you can create/configure a xorg.conf
<blade> quidnunc, what vid card do you run
<KM0201> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<quidnunc> rww: Is there a way to enable ctrl-alt-backspace without creating a xorg.conf?
<vince> wow u need x11
<Pin> IM THE STEVE BALMER OF UBUNTUU!!!!!
<rww> !dontzap | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Pin> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!
<Pin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc
<FloodBot1> Pin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alazare619> quidnunc: yes its under keyboard shortcuts
<ThinkT510> alazare619: how much ram do you have and how big is your swap partition?
<Alia> I just remembered I'm running Pulseaudio in system mode maybe that's a problem.
<quidnunc> rww: info is out of date. There is no dontzap package and xorg.conf no longer exists by default
<alazare619> ThinkT510: its 512 ram 1.5gig swap
<KM0201> quidnunc: i believe that link i posted above gives info to create a xorg.conf
<rww> quidnunc: there's an entire "Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 or Higher" section.
<blade> heh i want to kill xrandr... disable so ATI ccc will be able to run right
<vince> hey everyone, if i just install by source how can the package manager aptitude be aware of the changes i have made
<kjeldor> how can i make facebook on chromium make me always signed in.. even after closing and opening back the browser.. i always end up at the login page... even if my password is set...
<denis_> Hi !
<rhino> help needed - grub is working through holding shift at start. Windows 7 as an option doesn't exist. How do I add it?
<ThinkT510> alazare619: hmm, not sure what to suggest, it should work
<KM0201> rhino: try running sudo update-grub2 in a terminal
<kjeldor> then i always have to input Name New Computer on facebook everytime
<alazare619> quidnunc:  go to keyboard shortcuts and enable it in there
<nit-wit> rhino, have you run in ubuntu sudo update-grub
<KM0201> rhino: that should generate a new list, see if it picks up windows
<denis_> I search for the canal french, who help me ?
<alazare619> ThinkT510: yea idk either debian hibernated fine...just not ubuntu
<blade> quidnunc, if you run ATI you need to run "sudo aticonfig --initial" in terminal
<rww> denis_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<denis_> ok thank you rww
<quidnunc> blade: Intel HD3000
<rww> denis_: pas de problème
<nit-wit> KM0201, the grub2 command was needed for earlier grub2 now it is just update-grub
<blade> quidnunc, than i have no idea... i am looking for a way to kill xRandR
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  I have jsut installed VirtualBox 4.1.0 from the DEB distributed on their site and don't seem to have a GUI management tool any more.  Can someone advise on when I should go to get that functionality back... thanks...
<KM0201> nit-wit: oh ok.. well, grub2 should still work.. regardless... does the same as update-grub
<blade> quidnunc, what you are looking for is to run it
<AlanKey> hi i was wondering if anyone knows how to set up a firewall on ubuntu 11.04
<rhino> just ran sudo update-grub2 and it finds 'linux', 'initrd' and 'memtest'. No Windows partition :(
<tester> I need help setting up iptables can you help ?
<nit-wit> KM0201, probably, not sure. ;)
<KM0201> nit-wit: it does.
<nit-wit> cool
<bobweaver> I need help setting up iptables can you help ?
<Pin> What are the best ubuntu websites?
<KM0201> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bobweaver> Pin: googlubuntu.com
<ThinkT510> alazare619: are you running anything that prevents hibernation? like a torrent in the background?
<bobweaver> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<blade> alazare619, or a movie player
<Pin> @ bobweaver THANKS!
<KM0201> rhino: did you disconnect your windows drive during install?
<AlanKey> thanks
<nit-wit> KM0201, I will link you to the miai grub 2 wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<nit-wit> *main
<rhino> KM0201: no, all is installed on 1 hard drive, just using partitions. I can see the Windows partition in Ubuntu as I can browse the contents.
<blade> is it possible to disable RandR 1.2
<KM0201> nit-wit: i guess i miss the point of your link
<ThinkT510> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<nit-wit> KM0201, no mention of running grub2-update
<KM0201> nit-wit: i know what the page says, run both commands and look at the output, they do the exact same thing
<Kre10s_> say im simulating a livecd in qemu. how could i mount a local folder into the simutation?
<coder2> guys,any c++ project in your knowledge????i have basic knowledge of data structures in c++ and want to learn a c++ library too
<nit-wit> KM0201, I'm not argueing with you just pointing out that although the command works as of now it is not generally advised. ;)
<rhino> is there any way of adding Window 7 as an option to Grub manually, or is that not recommended? sudo -update doesnt find Windows.
<KM0201> nit-wit: i don't see how it cannot be advised, when it does the exact same thinng
<nit-wit> rhino, run this script and pastebin the text file generated. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<KM0201> rhino: this might help as well...  http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<nit-wit> KM0201, k
<kangfasher> Hello. Recently i loaded an avi movie that worked on another computer to my Ubuntu netbook
<kangfasher> and I was getting all sorts of error messages such as "disconnected from terminal"
<madpup> Sorry to butt in but, does any one know of a program like rtorrent but for http, ftp downloads?  i want something i can leave on a server and then ssh into it and add a file link to the queue to download
<kangfasher> Now the videos seem to play but without sound. Sometimes the videos will play a strange noise that sounds like a techno cell phone ringtone.
<kangfasher> Any suggestions as to how I might remedy the situation fellahs?
<KM0201> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<rhino> nit-wit. OK I will do. Thanks
<nit-wit> rhino, if you run the script we will see what your missing, do you have a windows recovery or install disc?
<madpup> all i have is a ncurses, no xserver is running on it
<rhino> yeah, have that. Hold on, just trying to run script
<nit-wit> cool
<blade> Kre10s_,  you can mount a local folder into a live cd
<DarsVaeda> hi when doing "sudo su username" I get into the shell of the user but there is no suggestions with tab, is that an error, how do I get tab-suggestions in foreign accounts?
<kangfasher> Do I need a registered nick to post in this channel/.?
<wols> kangfasher: lftp
<kangfasher> wols, what?
<nit-wit> kangfasher, no we see you.;)
<wols> kangfasher: what you asked for
<wols> sorry. misread. it was madpup who wanted that, my bad
<zykotick9> DarsVaeda, try "sudo su - username"  the - simulates a login/environment better
<wols> madpup: use lftp
<quidnunc> alazare619: What should it be mapped to?
<madpup> looking into it thanks
<DarsVaeda> zykotick9: still no suggestioins
<DarsVaeda> suggestions
<Kre10s_> blade, how would i do that? over the network?
<kangfasher> Anyone here have any experience watching avi films on Ubuntu?
<kangfasher> i am having some minor problems.
<zykotick9> DarsVaeda, sorry I don't have any other suggestions, best of luck.
<quidnunc> alazare619: There is nothing that seems to suggest killing the x server
<himanshu_> my update manager does not let me update :(...it throws up message 'requires installation of untrusted packages'
<DarsVaeda> thanks anyway :)
<KM0201> kangfasher: what app are you watching them in?.. and do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<blade> Kre10s_, if i was to put a live cd in this computer i could mount any drive that is on here
<nit-wit> himanshu_, have you added any extra repositories?
<Kre10s_> blade like i said im simulating it.. with qemu.
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: sounds like DarsVaeda is trying to get tab-complete to reveal usernames
<kangfasher> KM0201, what is ubuntu restricted extras? and I am using the default "Movie Player" app.
<ritzz> hi everyone i'm trying to run a self-test with disk utility in natty because in SMART data says in ID 197 that i have 33 bad sectors this comes down from 44 last week, but when itryu to run self test read for a while then self-test failed (read) and cant do anything about it. how can i force run a slef-test to know what is ghoing on my drive?
<rhino> nit-wit, shall I private you the results.txt info or just paste it into the main window?
<himanshu_> no
<blade> Kre10s_, ok sorry i did not see that
<himanshu_> nit-wit, no
<KM0201> kangfasher: try installing VLC or Parole Media player, see if that resolves the issue
<DarsVaeda> ahh tab-completion thats what its called
<nit-wit> rhino, pastebin it in the forum
<DarsVaeda> and no I am in a shell of another user and need completion for folder and file names :)
<rhino> soz, haven't used irc since 1996! What's pastebin?
<blade> rhino, pastebin.com
<ThinkT510> DarsVaeda: ok
<quentusrex_> Anyone know the proper way in 11.04 to add noapic boot option to grub?
<blade> is it possible to disable RandR
<edbian_> quentusrex_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<alazare619> quidnunc: you have to add a custome keyboard shortcut
<edbian_> rhino: blade paste.ubuntu.com
<alazare619> quidnunc: and btw alt print screen/sys req k will also kill it
<rhino> Ah, ok - done that - thanks for your patience, guys: http://pastebin.com/gXUUp4Wt
<blade> edbian_, i did not know about the .ubuntu part thank you
<edbian_> blade: sure
<DarsVaeda> you need to edit /etc/bash_completion for it to work :)
<crischan> i have set an extended LD_LIBRARY_PATH in my .bashrc and it works when starting my app from the terminal, but not when starting via KDEs menu. how do i specify a LD_LIBRARY_PATH so that the .desktop files pick it up?
<blade> is it possible to disable RandR
<wdp_> blade, may i ask, why you want to do so?
<blade> wdp_, so that ATI CCC can control my monitors and video cards
<madpup> @wols Thanks for mentioning lftp, its a bit more complicated then i was looking for, is there something like flashget but in ncurses?
<blade> wdp_,  when i try to set things up the way i want them with aticonfig it gave me an error and said it can not while xrandr 1.2 is running
<nit-wit> rhino, open gparted you may ned to instal it and set the bootflag on sda2, then I will give you the rest of the instaructions
<Jewfro-Macabbi> madpup, wget?
<wdp_> blade, i see. no idea how to disable that, you might be able to do so by writing your own xorg.conf.
<rhino> nit-wit - thanks, will do
<vijay_negi> TechNITi ,the annual Tech-Fest of NIT Jalandhar is organising many events related to the Open Source Project. We invite speakers to promote the Open Source Project. Interested persons may please send email to opengeest@techniti.org with some information about them or for any query and we will contact you for further process. We will provide travelling fare and good hospitality for all speakers and look forward to invite as many participants as we can.
<himanshu_> I put my proxy settings in the 'Network Proxy' and applied it system wide...but still when i use apt-get install <package> is get 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<himanshu_> help someone
<himanshu_> :)
<blade> wdp_, i do not have the knowledge of xorg.conf to be able to do so :(
<Jewfro-Macabbi> blade, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - you can place a # in front of any option to disable it
<blade> wdp_, with aticonfig i know generate one but i do not know enough about the settings in xorg.conf to make one from the ground up
<Jewfro-Macabbi> blade, if for some reason X will not start with the option disabled, from the terminal sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - remove the #, reboot
<blade> Jewfro-Macabbi, again i do not  have the understanding of xorg.conf to know what to add and or disable
<noman> I just installed Ubuntu on my HP DM3 and my graphics wont work. Everything is choppy(like browsing, e.g.) and I don't have any properitary drivers in my additional drivers program. How do I fix the graphics? Also, my fan is constantly on and laptop REALLY hot
<kierge> how do i create a user that has the same privelleges as the same sudo level user that installed a ubuntu os ?
<rhino> nit-wit, have set boot flag on sda2 in gparted. Awaiting further instructions :D
<blade> Jewfro-Macabbi, i have been fighting with this for 3 days now ... i have made many many xorg.conf files .... most of witch do not work....
<alazare619> kierge:  any user of the group user will have the same privledges
<KM0201> kierge: create the user, then go to users and groups, highlight the user, click Edit settings click ont he user priviliges tab, and grant it "administrative" rights
<Jewfro-Macabbi> blade, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/xorg.conf.5.html - start reading here
<kierge> thank you
<wdp_> blade, hm. its not very difficult.
<blade> Jewfro-Macabbi, omg .... i did not know a page still existed that i had not read already lol.... thank you i will have a look and see what i can pick up from it :)
<nit-wit> rhino, boot the install dvd for W& go to repair and run these two commands this bootrec.exe /fixmbr    then   bootrec.exe /fixboot        Now after this we will have to reload grub in the mbr after you get the W7 to boot without grub
<wdp_> blade, i got no ubuntu running atm, but try man xorg.conf
<nit-wit> *w7
<nit-wit> rhino, you see both commands start at the word boot?
<blade> wdp_, i have even tried grandr and the main problem that i come up with in all of the RandR is that my 2nd gpu/monitor will not show up in randr but it is on... and working .... just not quite the way i want it set up is all
<chat4life> is it possible to install ubuntu 11 with gnome or LXDE as default desktop without having to install unity
<blade> wdp_, and randr keeps ATI ccc from doing anything more with it than it has right now
<Thrawn> i got an active wlan home internet connection, yet my bittorrent clients (transmission, deluge) wont connect, any idea why? ive been toying with their settings alrdy but it didnt help
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | chat4life
<ubottu> chat4life: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rhino> nit-wit - thanks, I will boot with W7 bootdisk and type those commands as you say. Hopefully back in 10!
<wdp_> blade,  i guess is houldnt ask why you don't use ati kms, or?
<MrUnagi> i have mail in Maildir/new but the cmd mail says i have no mail, is this an issue?
<wdp_> i shouldn't*
<nit-wit> rhino, cool
<zykotick9> chat4life, if you started with Ubuntu Mini you could install only what you want.  The mini is basically a debian netinstall cd, with Ubuntu repos.
<wdp_> MrUnagi, might be a permission issue. check them using ls -la .. tho just a blind guess.
<chat4life> tried debian netinstall did work for me
<blade> wdp_, i have no idea what it is
<wdp_> blade, the opensource ati driver.
<chat4life> didn't work for me
<MrUnagi> all of them are owned by user : user
<MrUnagi> is it suppose to be something else?
<blade> wdp_, i loose all my 3d when i try to use that one
<MrUnagi> user : mail?
<tucemiux> what partition access method you guys recommend: dev, label, uuid
<tucemiux> opops! wrong channel
<wdp_> blade, which card you got? can u show me lspci | grep VGA
<blade> wdp_, my GPU's are to new
<anli_> Hm, cannot run apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<blade> sure
<neo21> hi
<anli_> I get a message telling me 0 packages needed to be upgraded etc
<zykotick9> tucemiux, i personally think LABELs make life easier
<MrUnagi> wdp_: ^^^ sorry
<neo21> someone with Apache experience here?
<Thrawn> Transmission says port XXXXX is closed even though its open; and it wont connect, any idea why?
<SwedeMike> !anyone | neo21
<ubottu> neo21: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wdp_> MrUnagi, should be fine then
<blade> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]
<blade> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670]
<nit-wit> anli_, sounds like you're fully upgradeed on that OS are you tring to upgrade to another distro?
<MrUnagi> wdp_: the only thing i see is Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/fmaster: Permission denied
<MrUnagi> but mail shouldn't be delivered to /var/mail
<wdp_> MrUnagi, is fmaster your username?
<MrUnagi> its the test user
<SwedeMike> !private | neo21
<ubottu> neo21: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blade> wdp_, can i pm you
<wdp_> blade, allowed.
<wdp_> MrUnagi, well, i guess there's your problem.
<anli_> nit-wit: Maybe, but the dist is not the newest
<anli_> nit-wit: Its still 10.10
<neo21> anyone with Apache experience here? especially mod_cache and 10.04 64bit server?
<nit-wit> wdp_, can you do that in the voice of Darth Vader.;)
<MrUnagi> there is no /var/mail/fmaster folder wdp_
<wdp_> nit-wit, nah, in that voice i only learned "luke, i'm your father!"
<SwedeMike> neo21: you're still not getting it. ASK THE REAL QUESTION. And as it in the channel, not in pm.
<SwedeMike> ask
<Pin> hi is Ubuntu 11.10 going to include Gnome 3.0?
<Uhonia> Probably not Pin.
<kroq-gar78> !ask | neo21
<ubottu> neo21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pin> :(
<chat4life> hate ubńity and gnome 3
<chat4life> ünity
<kroq-gar78> Pin: AFAIK, yes
<Uhonia> agree, they both suck
<Pin> AFAIK meaning?
<kroq-gar78> it will be included AFAIK
<kroq-gar78> as far as I know
<kroq-gar78> = AFAIk
<nit-wit> wdp_, ;)
<SwedeMike> Pin: according to th einformation on for instance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_11.10#Ubuntu_11.10_.28Oneiric_Ocelot.29 it's going to run Gnome 3.0
<kjeldor> help!! i am now on (normal mode without effects) i accidentally enabled some options inside DESKTOP CUBE, and now I cant use my desktop... how do i fix this?
<Pin> ah ok. chat4life which is your fav/best enviorment in your opinion
<kroq-gar78> !offtopic | Pin
<ubottu> Pin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ritzz> no one?
<neo21> SwedeMike: Ok thanks. I think I got it now.
<chat4life> Pin have no opinion use gnome like xfce and would love to try lxde (because it's fatser then xfce)
<chat4life> (lxde more then i already have )
<kroq-gar78> Pin: Unity's being ported from gtk2 to gtk3, so yes. Also, please use offtopic for this "polling" type of stuffz (I know hyppocrite ;)      )
<MrUnagi> wdp_: after making the dir that didn't exist i now get Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/fmaster: Is a directory
<wdp_> MrUnagi, because it should be a file.
<Pin> what do you mean by offtopic
<Lal-Ohlal> I just installed the ATI Catalyst driver from ATI's site on my fresh insstall HP DM3 notebook and now after the reboot I can't get X to start. It crashes and drops to shell.
<MrUnagi> what is suppose to make it
<wdp_> MrUnagi, sudo rm -rf /var/mail/fmaster && touch /var/mail/fmaster && chown user:group /var/mail/fmaster
<kroq-gar78> Pin: basically, polling isn't really support based, so switch there
<zykotick9> !poll | Pin
<ubottu> Pin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wdp_> MrUnagi, obviously you have to replace user:group with real data :p
<MrUnagi> I'm starting to get weary here because, the mail isn't located in /var/mail
<MrUnagi> why is it looking there
<Pin> ok
<wdp_> because user mail lands there :>
<MrUnagi> what about ~/Maildir/new?
<Lal-Ohlal> anyone? :(
<MrUnagi> thats where the mail was actually sent
<neo21> Using Apache 2.2.14 and the bundled mod_cache does not seem to work with the default config...at least for me. The disk_cache is being missed all the time (the cache dir is empty) and sadly there is no logging available...is there a bug/caveat related to ubuntu I am just not aware of? thanks.
<Pin> When will Ubuntu 11.10 be released?
<zykotick9> Lal-Ohlal, if you've chosen to not use Ubuntu's supported method for installing drivers, try the #ati channel (not too many people there though)
<MrUnagi> pin 10 2011?
<ritzz> thanx for nothing
<ritzz> you never answer
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | Pin
<ubottu> Pin: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pin> Ah ok, So after my birthday. Great! :) thanks
<wdp_> MrUnagi, sorry, can't help.
<zykotick9> Pin, ubuntu version numbers are the release date 11.10 means 2011, 10th month
<Pin> thanks
<MrUnagi> =(
<Pin> :)
<Pin> Learned something new, I didnt know :)
<chat4life> any one tried ubuntu 11.10 alpha ?
<zykotick9> chat4life, try #ubuntu+1
<coz_> chat4life,  you want to go to  #ubuntu+1  which is the official pre release channel
<chat4life> ok
<MrUnagi> i don't understand why mail is trying to open /var/mail this doesn't make sense
<mic> ho bisogno di aiutoooooooo
<wdp_> MrUnagi, because "local" mail is usually sent there.
<MrUnagi> unless i am using Maildir
<funkeyy> Hi ! i just altered the password for root on my pc.. but now when i do sudo-commands, it still works with the old pass.. whats wrong here?
<mic> ho appena instaato ubuntu a posto di xp e non mi fa connettere con a wifi usb
<mic> come poso risovere
<alikon> biedronka
<zykotick9> funkeyy, sudo != root password
<MrUnagi> how do i make it NOT look there
<kroq-gar78> mic: langugage?
<mic> itaiano
<guampa> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chat4life> fffurhjruruhrrrrr
<kroq-gar78> guampa: beat me :P
<guampa> :P
<mic> okgrazie
<zykotick9> funkeyy, sudo relies on the users password.  What are you trying to actually do?
<wdp_> lol
<wdp_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wdp_> lol
<guampa> ?
<chat4life> funkeyy try reboote
<wdp_> guampa, nothing nothing .)
<funkeyy> zykes-, uhm.. but what is it then.. i thought certain operations need to be done by root and sudo switches temporary to beeing root
<kyan> Hello! How can I keep maximised windows from going under certain screenlets?
<MrUnagi> never mind i got it
<funkeyy> zykotick9, uhm.. but what is it then.. i thought certain operations need to be done by root and sudo switches temporary to beeing root
<wdp_> MrUnagi, don't let us die dumb. What is it? :)
<zykotick9> funkeyy, TAB FAIL - yes sudo uses the root account, with the users password
<funkeyy> zykotick9, okay Oo..
<zykotick9> !root | funkeyy
<ubottu> funkeyy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MrUnagi> under the mail user MAIL=/home/fmaster/Maildir
<z3r0> hey guys, quick question I was connected to a server and installing Catalyst when my latop battery died, Is there aanyway to grab that pts connection again??
<funkeyy> zykotick9, thanks!
<funkeyy> zykotick9, crazy concept though
<korsi> Hello! I reinstalled grub. It made my archlinux path to root=/dev/hda3 ro. It should be /dev/sda. So it didnt boot.  So i edited manually grup.cfg to match. Should this be reported as bug?
<kroq-gar78> funkeyy: you can also do sudo -i or sudo su, but I don't reccomed
<zykotick9> funkeyy, ya, I'm not sure what I think is better, sudo or root account.  But Ubuntu uses sudo, so you should stick to that.
<zykotick9> kroq-gar78, not "sudo su"!  funkeyy
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: y not?
<zykotick9> kroq-gar78, doesn't set environment properly, can end up causing problems.
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: ah good to know. I always use sudo -i anyway :P
<uhonia> Hi there, im on U10.10 and im trying to install a few things. But got a broken pack error. Is there an easy way to solve this, becasue synaptic gives me 100's of packs listed as broken... and i don't really want to remove all of them
<kroq-gar78> uhonia: have you tried to do "sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kroq-gar78> " and "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<coz_> uhonia,  in synaptic package manager under the Edit menu I believe is a "fix broken packages" option
<kroq-gar78> just taking a random guess here...
<uhonia> yup yesterday, nada. Found a few things on the net and they gave me loads of terminal stuff to type in, but didn't seam to help
<[snake]> I just removed the ubuntu desktop package after downloading fluxbox, because I like fluxbox :) so how can I remove all of the gnome apps?
<coz_> uhonia,  did you try the synaptic  "Fix broken packages"  option?
<noman> I just installed the ATI Properitary driver on my DM3 but the graphics are still laggy :(
<uhonia> one moment, I don't think I saw that option
<coz_> uhonia,  its under the "Edit" menu
<kroq-gar78> [snake]: "sudo apt-get remove libgtk"?
<kroq-gar78> [snake]: you might have to find all of the gkt libraries through "aptitude search gtk"
<coz_> noman,  are you running Unity?
<noman> coz_: KDE :(
<uhonia> Hmm it still lists them as broken for some reason. I might just reinstall
<coz_> noman,  mm darn,,,
<kroq-gar78> uhonia: sudo apt-get install -f or have you done that already?
<Bfh> Ubuntu 11.04 Question: Basicly when you click the sound option to change volume Banshee is located under the sound option button (beside wifi connection and so on) would like to change this to VLC player and get rid of banshee from this winder -- will settle of tutorial or step by step instructions, any help is appreciated !
<uhonia> I have, it only removed one package and didn't solve the software centre install issue (IE telling me I have broken packs and need to fix it)
<zykotick9> uhonia, try "sudo apt-get -f install" if it fails, pastebin the output back to the channel.
<noman> coz_, Any idea what I should do? :(
<zykotick9> uhonia, did you add some repo before this problem started?
<uhonia> P5Q-PRO:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<uhonia> Reading package lists... Done
<uhonia> Building dependency tree
<uhonia> Reading state information... Done
<uhonia> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> uhonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> noman,   not sure did you check in #radeon channel?
<kroq-gar78> uhonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<noman> thanks, I'll check now
<coz_>  noman  or  #kubuntu  channel
<kroq-gar78> uhonia
<uhonia> Yeah a webup8 to get the global menu app
<kroq-gar78> : lok at Gazneth's post
<[snake]> I think I'll just keep my gnome apps anyways... they don't bother me that much.
<zykotick9> uhonia, try "sudo apt-get -f install" - but use PASTEBIN not the channel for multi-line pasting
<kroq-gar78> [snake]: unless you hav ereplacements, don't remove them I suggest
<uhonia> gotcha
<niels__> hej
<nicofs> I try to encode something using ffmpeg and libx264 and all i get is "Unknown encoder 'libx264'" what do i do? (libx264 is installed - i checked)
<kroq-gar78> nicofs: sudo apt-get install libx264
<coz_> nicofs,   sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kroq-gar78> nicofs: sudo apt-get install libx264-106
<nicofs> kroq-gar78, coz_ thanks, but as i said, it is installed...
<coz_> nicofs,  oof  didnt see that part
<coz_> nicofs,  what command are you using with ffmpeg?
<kroq-gar78> gosh why does XCHAT keep crashing :|
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, are you using "Xchat" or "Gnome Xchat" ?
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: gnome xchat
<coz_> kroq-gar78,  is it crashing or closing?
<kroq-gar78> it crashed once when opening prefs
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, If you ditch that and use the "proper" xchat, you might not have the same issues.
<coz_> ah
<kroq-gar78> coz_: closing.
<nicofs> coz_, i'm using a script because i don't want to be bothered with ffmpeg commands - but the script uses "-vcodec libx264"
<kroq-gar78> coz_: but isnt that crashing if it wasn't supposed to close?
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, Most likely it's freaking out at the GTK theme settings...
<Pin> Guys if i install Gnome 3.0 unto my Ubuntu 11.04 can I still use ubuntu Classic mode?
<coz_> kroq-gar78,  ok are you sure,, and I am just guessing,, that you arenot hitting some keybinding that might close out of it?  I do it all the time with xchat
<blade> kroq-gar78, i use Xchat and have never once had a problem with it
<MrUnagi> what is the default firewall in ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Pin, No.
<coz_> kroq-gar78,  well unless you are hitting a keybinding
<YankDownUnder> MrUnagi, ufw
<Pin> no?
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: ok. what's th epackage for xchat?
<kroq-gar78> coz_ what would that keybinding be?
<YankDownUnder> kroq-gar78, It's just called "Xchat"
<blade> i need to be in shell command line with no x running ... how do i do it?
<coz_> MrUnagi,   iptales
<coz_> no
<YankDownUnder> blade, Remove GDM
<coz_> MrUnagi,   iptables
<MrUnagi> iptables or ufw =(
<sudokill> MrUnagi, ufw is
<YankDownUnder> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<kroq-gar78> YankDownUnder: NOT remove X, just exit (I think)
<coz_> kroq-gar78,  :) I have yet to figure out the combinations that keep closing it for me
<Pin> Ok thank you
<z3r0> is there anyway of getting back a previous pts after losing the terminal?
<kroq-gar78> coz_: k ty for the help ;) how do I open xchat? is it command line?
<zykotick9> blade, to stop Xorg/GDM use the command "sudo service gdm stop"
<blade> YankDownUnder,  i only need to be there long enough to input a few commands
<coz_> kroq-gar78,  no  it should be in the menus  under Internet
<YankDownUnder> blade, ALT-F1
<coz_> kroq-gar78,  just install it
<kroq-gar78> coz_ k ty
<blade> zykotick9, i have tried that one and it did not shut down x all the way
<coz_> kroq-gar78,  I think you will eventually appreciate xchat far more than gnome-xchat
<sudokill> kroq-gar78, just click the icon or type xchat in terminal
<nicofs> coz_, apparently, the ffmpeg provided by ubuntu doesn't have h264...
<blade> YankDownUnder, during boot alt f1
<coz_> nicofs,  which command were you using?
<blade> ?
<kroq-gar78> sudokill: k ty ;)
<coz_> nicofs,  let me test it here with default ffmpeg
<YankDownUnder> ALT-F1 => login as root, do: /etc/init.d/gdm stop => run your whatevers => then do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zykotick9> YankDownUnder, that's outdated commands
<coz_> or   sudo restart gdm
<kroq-gar78> I'm installing xchat and this is what happened: "WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema (/schemas/apps/devhelp/state/main/contents/books_disabled)" it still installed but what it mean? should I be worried?
<YankDownUnder> zykotick9, They still work.
<nicofs> coz_, "ffmpeg -i \"#{file}\" -vcodec libx264 -vpre hq -b 800k -s #{osize[0]}x#{osize[1]} -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k -ac 2 \"#{file}.n900.mp4\"
<zykotick9> YankDownUnder, still outdated ;)
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: how do I kill X if I'm using LXDE?
<YankDownUnder> zykotick9, If it works,it's not outdated.
<blade> kroq-gar78, failed to parse means you typed something wrong
<coz_> nicofs,   ok let me see if I can test that here
<kroq-gar78> blade: but it installed...
<zykotick9> kroq-gar78, do you have a login manager?  which one?  if not, you can use alt+sysrq(usually print screen)+k
<blade> YankDownUnder, zykotick9  how do i stop boot from going into x .... i an NOT running dual boot
<nicofs> coz_, i did "ldd /usr/bin/ffmpeg" and the output didn't contain h264 - so i guess it's not included in ubuntu h264...
<zykotick9> blade, to prevent GDM from starting temporarily rename /etc/init/gdm to /etc/init/gdm.disabled - then rename it back to have it start again.
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: k ty for the info. On alot of my old comps, I just don't install gdm/xdm/kdm/slim/lxdm/whateverdm. ty for the info. If I AM running a dm (e.g. lxdm) what command should I use?
<cyperbg> how can  check the permissions of a hidden folder? - .ssh
<zykotick9> kroq-gar78, i'm not sure what DM lxde uses?  but the command is "sudo service DMHERE stop"
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: ll 'folder'
<kroq-gar78> zykotick9: k ty dude ;)
<coz_> nicofs,  apparenlty I get unreconized option vocodec
<blade> zykotick9, what ever happened to the good old days of ctrl alt f2 at boot up?
<coz_> nicofs,   vcodec rather
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: where 'folder' is .ssh
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78  I got it
<cyperbg> and also how can I set the permissions for that folder to be only read and writeable by ME
<nicofs> coz_, but that is a standard ffmpeg parameter...
<zykotick9> blade, you can still use VTs, not sure that will help you (as GDM/etc. would still be running)
<kroq-gar78> chmod 700 .ssh
<coz_> nicofs,  that was libx264  ..yes?
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 10X
<blade> zykotick9, so in order for me to fix this.... i first need to break it more?
<zykotick9> blade, what are you doing?
<cyperbg> drwx------  2 cyper cyper 4096 2011-07-24 19:01 ./
<cyperbg> drwxr-xr-x 39 cyper cyper 4096 2011-07-24 19:03 ../
<cyperbg> -rw-------  1 cyper cyper  210 2011-07-24 19:01 authorized_keys
<kroq-gar78> nicofs: sudo apt-get install libx264-106?
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 does it look ok?
<blade> zykotick9, killing RandR
<cyperbg> what is the difference between ./ and ../
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: do chmod -R 700, and otherwise yes
<blade> zykotick9, and i can not be in x to do it
<zykotick9> blade, oh this is some ATI issue isn't it?
<coz_> nicofs,   apparenlty I have libx264 by default on ubuntu 11.04  or after installing ffmpeg
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: ./ is the current folder, ../ is the upper folder
<blade> zykotick9, NO this is an ubuntu issue
<coz_> nicofs,  something must be up on that end if it did no t install
<zykotick9> blade, ok sorry, are you are using ATI?
<op_amp> Hi, just like we have different desktop can't we have different panel at bottom which only shows the item opened in the current active window, not all windows
<blade> zykotick9, yes
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 so in that case it is not showing the permissions of SSH?
<nicofs> kroq-gar78, as i said it is installed...
<blade> zykotick9, i know you dont like ati
<kroq-gar78> nicofs: oh vsry didnt see that...
<blade> zykotick9, i will not tell anyone you helped me
<zykotick9> blade, ok - I'm not going to provide any further assistance in this regard.  Please ignore everything I've said up until this point.  Someone else can better assist you.
<nicofs> coz_, what apart from apt-get install ffmpeg ubuntu-restricted-formats /-codecs do i need to do...?
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: what do you mean? I dont
<coz_> nicofs,  I am puzzled then
<kroq-gar78> know much about ssh...
<kroq-gar78> :(
<blade> zykotick9,  lol
<coz_> nicofs,  not sure,,  this is definitly puzzling
<blade> zykotick9, may i ask why you hate ATI so much?
<rww> heh, looks like zykotick9 has the same attitude about ATI as I have about NVIDIA
<coz_> nicofs,  is the command correct in useage?
<kroq-gar78> rww: LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 I am in /home/cyper/ and execute ll .ssh So is .ssh ./ ? and foler cyper ./
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 I am in /home/cyper/ and execute ll .ssh So is .ssh ./ ? and foler cyper .//
<zykotick9> blade, see rww's comment above ;)
<sudokill> rww just cant afford nvidia card
<sudokill> :)
<coz_> nicofs,  rather in syntax
<rww> sudokill: I assure you, I can :)
<blade> rww, thing is that ATI is working great.... it's RandR that is messing up
<sudokill> :p
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: in that case, ./ will be cyper and ../ will be /home
<nicofs> coz_, i assume it is - but i think it should be if ffmpeg is able to return the error of not finding the specified codec...
<kroq-gar78> cypber: you ARE in /home/cyperbg, right? not /home/cyperbg/.shh?
<blade> zykotick9, yes i seen it but that still dont tell me why you hate ATI.... did they run over your dog or something?
<coz_> nicofs,  first think I would check is the syntax ,, that may be the only issue
<cyperbg> so I need to enter .ssh and do ll .ssh
<sudokill> cyperbg, do you have no gui?
<kroq-gar78> cypberbg: no. just ll .ssh and ./ will be .ssh. sorry
<zykotick9> blade, that's an OT question sorry.
<kroq-gar78> sudokill: good to know some cli stuffs :)
<cyperbg> sudokill I have Gnome
<sudokill> just saying
<zykotick9> blade, No dogs where harmed in forming my hatred of ATI ;)
<sudokill> if your confused just right click it in the fm
<sudokill> itll tell you permissions
<blade> zykotick9, i guess my point is this.... ubuntu is all about people helping people.... and in order to get help from you i have to be cryptic.... but irc rules say to just come out and ask the question.... but i cant if i know that someone that i know to have the answer will not give it ....
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 so from /home/cyper/ I do ll .ssh
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: ok sorry. ifyou do 'll .ssh' then './' will be '.ssh' and '../' will be cyper
<kroq-gar78> so yes
<rww> blade: Ubuntu's Code of Conduct also says to respect each other. Going against someone's wishes isn't really respectful :P
<zykotick9> blade, helpers are volunteers here - we can choose to support or not.
<edwardthefma> sup all
<cyperbg> so then drwx------  2 cyper cyper 4096 2011-07-24 19:01 ./   -  Does it mean it is only only read and writeable by me?
<blade> rww, awww #!%#@!$ i give up lol
<coz_> that was a bit of a convolution
<nicofs> coz_, as far as i see it, the syntax is ok...
<kroq-gar78> cypberbg: hmm.... no.... do chmod 700 .ssh again and then do 'll .ssh'
<blade> zykotick9, i understand that i just wanted to understand the passion behind the hate i guess....
<kroq-gar78> I mean chmod -R 700 .ssh
<coz_> nicofs,  ok I am officially puzzled,,  either stick around and see if someone more skilled with ffmpeg  an swers or try another channel , maybe  ##linux,,
<edwardthefma> im trying to find lubuntu 9.10
<edwardthefma> :(
<zykotick9> blade, and that is offtopic for this channel.
<kroq-gar78> !offtopic | blade
<ubottu> blade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blade> zykotick9, ok you win
<blade> lol
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 - I did sudo chmod 700 .ssh and got drwx------  2 cyper cyper 4096 2011-07-24 19:01 ./
<coz_> edwardthefma,  was there an lubuntu 9.10 ?
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: DONT do 'sudo' chmod. just do 'chmod 700 -R .ssh' and then 'll .ssh'
<coz_> edwardthefma,  nevermind apparenlty there was
<iosolidar> blade: why would that be off topic for the channel?
<edwardthefma> coz thare was
<nicofs> coz_, i think, i'll purge ffmpeg and compile myself...
<rww> edwardthefma: http://download.lxde.org/lubuntu-9.10/ , perhaps? Though I note Lubuntu didn't become an official channel until natty or oneiric, so...
<rww> s/channel/derivative/
<spankbot> .
<coz_> nicofs,  that might be the solultion,,, see what parameters you can compile that with also
<edwardthefma> im trying to install it on a older pc i have
<blade> iosolidar, cuz he feels i tricked him into helping me with an issue
<kroq-gar78> !pastebin | cyperbg
<ubottu> cyperbg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edwardthefma> it dosent like 10 or 11
<cyperbg> I get drwx------  2 cyper cyper 4096 2011-07-24 19:01 ./
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: post the entire output there...
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 only short lines :)
<spankbot> Interesting, I've installed VMWare workstation, when I start the app, I'm getting the error "Befor you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernet
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: just do 'll'
<kroq-gar78> plain 'll' no argumentsx
<spankbot> sp.. kernel, GCC 4.6.0 version was not found
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 after I enter .ssh?
<spankbot> this is a fresh install 64bit and the same disk I used on another machine that worked just fine.
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: doesn't really matter. actually just type in 'pwd' and post the output
<cyperbg> Just ll = drwx------  2 cyper cyper     4096 2011-07-24 19:01 .ssh/
<coz_> edwardthefma,  so far I am only finding it as a torrent
<cyperbg> pwd = /home/cyper
<kroq-gar78> cypberbg: oh wait it's been right this whole time :|
<edwardthefma> coz i found it
<kroq-gar78> sorry
<coz_> edwardthefma,  cool
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 so drwx------  2 cyper cyper means it is readable and writable only by me?
<edwardthefma> hopfully this pc will acepptet it
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: yes. sorry
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 10x - btw do you have any xperience with SSH + Putty + private/public keys
<edwardthefma> i know it had 9.10 ubuntu on it but is dissliked 10 and 11
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: no :/ someone else will have to help u with that...
<cyperbg> kroq-gar78 thank you :)
<kroq-gar78> cyperbg: np
<coz_> nicofs,  are you going to download ffmpeg git ...yes?
<nicofs> coz_, seems i have no choice... but since i'm en route to munich via the former GDR, download is not fast...
<coz_> nicofs,  understood
<nicofs> coz_, 6,700 B/s ...
<coz_> nicofs,  yep :)
<coz_> nicofs,  I also believe that libx264 comes with vlc  ,, for some reason that is sticking in my head
<coz_> nicofs,  ah found this    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<nicofs> coz_, it comes with vlc - and it's there...
<cyperbg> guys I'm looking for someone who is willing to help with setting up Putty to connect using public/private keys to my Ubuntu machine. I've tried 2-3 different tutorials and each time I get Server refused our key
<coz_> nicofs,  ok that last link seems to be "fairly" complete with additional parameters for compiling along with the necessary dependecies
<nicofs> coz_, i just checked another ffmpeg script i wrote way back - which worked then - and it uses the same vcodec parameter...
<coz_> nicofs,  ok so we know it was not the command,, darn,, that would have made it much simpler :)
<nicofs> coz_, we all know murphy's law...
<coz_> nicofs,  found this on the ffmpeg site as well   http://www.inb.uni-luebeck.de/~boehme/using_libavcodec.html   may be handy
<coz_> nicofs,  i wasnt aware of the   av_register_all();
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all
<alex--> Is there any control panel I can use for my homeserver?
<MrUnagi> how do i open port 143
<naptastic> I'm having a really hard time getting a good Ubuntu CD / drive combination for installation... I'm wondering if there's a way to copy the live image onto the hard drive and boot it from there, and install onto the other drive?
<MrUnagi> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<naptastic> Maybe could I just dd if=/the image of=/dev/emptypartition and then chainload it from grub?
<barf> How do I do this: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ap01_:_Miscellaneous_Linux_Topics#Configuration_Steps_2
<barf> the inittab part in ubuntu?
<alex--> MrUnagi: depends on which firewall
<MrUnagi> whatever the default is
<MrUnagi> i guess ufw
<alex--> can also be the firewall of your router
<MrUnagi> im checking via localhost
<MrUnagi> i still can't get 143 open
<RiRa> how safe can you mix ubuntu 10.04 with ubuntu 11.04 the first test seems to work fine. why. its the only way to get gnome 2.32.1 back.
<BluesKaj> coz_, nicofs , the info I've been reading so far indicates that the medibuntu repos ffmpeg has the latest x264 encode/decode caability ...is this relavent ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  excellent:)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I think that will help I think he is going to compile ffmpeg inlcuding the current codecs etc  so we will see
<willluongo> Hello, hopefully this is an easy and somewhat foolish question, but I am running Ubuntu Server 10.04 and I installed Gnome for vnc purposes. However, the problem is that I have tried multiple things to change the run level so that gnome only starts manually. update-rc.d, rcconf, and chkconfig seem to be failing me. Is it not GDM I need to disable anymore? And if there is something else I need to do, is there a document or oth
<BluesKaj> git can be a pita sometimes tho , coz_ ..i'm not surprised he had errors
<coz_> BluesKaj,  agreed,, although for some reason my install the problems he had were not occuring ,, but I guess that is not unusual
<dr_willis> willluongo:  you rename/disable gdm via the /etc/init/gdm.conf file
<kjeldor> hello, I am trying to do this: http://www.wikihow.com/Access-Windows-Files-in-Ubuntu
<dr_willis> willluongo:  the old sysv methods have been replaced by upstart. Also you an use the 'text' grub option to make sure gdm never starts
<kjeldor> but im stuck at #6
<kjeldor> i cant unmount the device
<BluesKaj> no coz_ with git compiles ..in my experience , it's 50-50 ..but suppose it's worth a try
<kjeldor> it says it is mounted by /host. any ideas?
<willluongo> dr_willis: deleting the init/gdm.conf file did the trick
<MrUnagi> sudo ufw allow 143 doesn't open 143 am i missing something
<willluongo> Thank you very much dr_willis!
<kjeldor> can anybody help me to unmount my sda2 ?
<kjeldor> it says it is mounted at /host thats why i cant unmount it
<kjeldor> any ideas how i can unmount this?
<kjeldor> i am stuck at #6 of http://www.wikihow.com/Access-Windows-Files-in-Ubuntu because it is already mounted
<willluongo> kjeldor: did you already try an lsof? are you in that directory?
<bonefish> can dpkg find, download, and install a library file automatically if i know the library name i need?
<willluongo> bonefish: I think you would usually use apt-get or aptitude or some other package manager for that
<kjeldor> willluongo: nope, how?
<willluongo> kjeldor: lsof | grep $NAMEOFFOLDER
<willluongo> replacing $NAMEOFFOLDER with the actual folder name
<toumbo> Hi!PoepleIs anyone available to tell my story conserning installation/uninstallation of Nvidia driver so he can hepl me with my problem?I think to do this to not spam the channel
<willluongo> that will tell you what is using it?
<bonefish> well the situation is, ive installed wireshark, but when trying to run it i get the "error loading shared libraries: libsutil.so.0, so such file/directory"
<willluongo> oops, not a question
<bonefish> ive tried downloading it through apt-get
<willluongo> what did you try in apt? bonefish
<MrUnagi> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<bonefish> but apt-get doesn't find it
<kjeldor> lsof | grep $windrv ?
<willluongo> kjeldor: no
<willluongo> whereever you have it mounted
<kjeldor>  /host
<willluongo> grep for /host then
<kjeldor>  /host is its mount point
<bonefish> willluango: yes ive tried it in apt-get, but can't find it there
<kjeldor> ok done..
<kjeldor> now ill do step 6?
<willluongo> kjeldor: did it show anything?
<kjeldor> nothing
<willluongo> bonefish: do you have that library on your system? maybe it is just in the wrong directory
<kjeldor> kjeldor@ubuntu:~$ lsof | grep $/host
<kjeldor> kjeldor@ubuntu:~$ lsof | grep /host
<kjeldor> i did both actually, nothing showed
<bonefish> willluongo: not sure, how do i check?
<willluongo> sudo updatedb and then locate
<willluongo> locate libsutil.so.0
<bonefish> k
<hypodermia> you know, i've noticed that unity automatically maximizes any new window that's close to filling the screen (but not quite). it's an annoying behavior i'd like to prevent. anybody know how?
<kjeldor> tried to unmount it again using gparted, still didnt work
<willluongo> Did you mount it?
<kjeldor> no need to unmount?
<kjeldor> ill do step 6 now?
<willluongo> kjeldor: did you mount it yourself?
<bonefish> willuongo: okay ran the locate command, no response from the line
<willluongo> bonefish: did you updatedb first?
<kjeldor> ah nope, i was mounted automatically
<bonefish> yep
<kjeldor> it*
<willluongo> bonefish: yeah so you don't have it
<willluongo> bonefish: did you install wireshark with apt?
<bonefish> yep
<dr_willis> hypodermia:  i dont notice that here.. but i am testing the next release i just rembered... :)
<bonefish> ive tried removing and reinstalling
<bonefish> but same prob
<dr_willis> hypodermia:  most likely its controlled by a compiz plugin.
<bonefish> and doing apt-get check doesn't find it missing any dependcies
<kjeldor> willluongo: I was following the instructions on the website how to view windows files on ubuntu. and lead me to that, got stuck on some parts... so went here to ask for help
<hypodermia> dr_willis: oh i'm sure. this bug is related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/769781
<MrUnagi> i am unable to telnet to 143 with connection refused, any way to troubleshoot this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769781 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "Unity maximizes windows that don't support resize on launch" [Undecided,Fix released]
<willluongo> kjeldor: if you run the command mount, what does it show?
<debd> where does xstarfish save the files??
<bonefish> mrunagi: it means it didn't like your aunthentication
<MrUnagi> there was no authentication
<dr_willis> !info xstarfish
<ubottu> xstarfish (source: xstarfish): X wallpaper generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-11 (natty), package size 27 kB, installed size 120 kB
<dr_willis> debd:  check its man pages yet?
<MrUnagi> authentication happens after conenction
<debd> dr_willis: yeah
<debd> dr_willis:  no info up there
<tp43_> my screen on my laptop goes blank, and now even when I reboot, the screen stays blank.  It is dual boot and windows is working fine
<kjeldor> * zilla (~mike@vpn.tummy.com) has joined
<bonefish> mrunagi: try going to port 23 not 123
<debd> dr_willis:  not in ~ or ~/pitures either
<dr_willis> debd:  xstarfish --help says ---> -o,--outfile:  Specify an output file.
<kjeldor> willluongo: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be indentified for example by the help of the "fuser" command
<willluongo> kjeldor: please run the command 'mount' without any options or flag
<kjeldor> this is what i typed: kjeldor@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/windrv -o "umask=022"
<willluongo> kjeldor: please type mount
<willluongo> by itself
<kjeldor> done
<micks_> hey! can someone tell me how to search for _all_ files of a particular type (in a directory) within nautilus?
<debd> dr_willis:  thanks! the info isnt present in the man xstarfish though... :o
<micks_> i.e. all videos in /home/micks
<willluongo> kjeldor: what did it say?
<tp43_> Anyone know how to fix it?
<kjeldor> very long... shall I paste here?
<bonefish> micks: use *."filetype"
<dr_willis> debd:  odd.. its got the same info here.. im on the 11.10 release however.
<willluongo> use pastebin kjeldor
<bonefish> the * is a wildcard for all files with the ".filetype"
<micks_> bonefish: as in mime types
<kjeldor> how to use pastebin?
<kjeldor> forgot already many years ago since last used
<willluongo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cypha> how difficult would it be to turn a ubuntu server into normal ubuntu?
<micks_> *.movs, *.avis, etc
<bonefish> exactlyh
<dr_willis> cypha:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop          go get coffee... done...
<tp43_> Cypha same thing
<tp43_> cypha, all you gotta do is type "sudo apt-get install gnome"
<cypha> dr_willis, can I choose whether to start X or not?
<dr_willis> cypha:  this is linux.. of course you can. :)
<cypha> so sometimes I can use it as a server, and sometimes as a full desktop
<dr_willis> disable the gdm service, or use the 'text' grub option.
<bonefish> willuongo: so how do i go about downloading/installing the library i need since its not on my machine
<kjeldor> willluongo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651406/
<tp43_> My Ubuntu doesn't even start anymore, I was typing, and the screen went blank, then reboot, and again went blank, and now won't even start up
<dr_willis> cypha:  theres really no differance in using it as a 'server' or desktop'.  its just running X when you are using the desktop.
<micks_> might it be possible that you actually cant do this in nautilus?
<willluongo> bonefish: I am sorry, I don't actually know, it doesn't come up show up in any package search I found
<bonefish> hmm okay
<dr_willis> cypha:  unless you want to get into the fancier server kernels and other server-specific stuff.
<cypha> dr_willis, "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" or "sudo aptitude install gnome"?
<ole> test
<bonefish> the 1st5
<dr_willis> cypha:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop         is wha ti use.
<willluongo> kjeldor: what is in the /host directory when you do an ls?
<bonefish> gnome is just your gui
<micks_> because the ctrl-f always needs atleast one character to perform a search, although restricted to one filetype
<cypha> dr_willis, well, I'm currently using it as a server, ssh'ing in via putty
<dr_willis> cypha:  that really dosent mean a lot from a 'server' point of view. :) you are just running the ssh service..
<cypha> and I putty in because cut and paste sucks in the console
<kjeldor> willluongo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651408/
<dr_willis> cypha:  using it as a 'server'  means you are not running X? :) thats a bit of a  odd definition of a server..
<cypha> so, instead of all that, I figure I can just use X when I want
<willluongo> kjeldor: you already have access to the files
<dr_willis> cypha:  install gpm for the console, and you get mouse ussage/cut/pasteing
<cypha> dr_willis, well, Ubuntu-Server comes without X
<cypha> dr_willis, I have gpm
<cypha> but vbox guest additions isn't compatible with that
<kjeldor> willluongo: how can i access it "graphically"?
<cypha> (that = gpm)
<dr_willis> cypha:  you can also ssh in, and have xming on the windows box. and run X apps that appear on the windows box. - a handy trick
<willluongo> kjeldor: open places and navigate to /host
<tp43_> I got a serious issue, my screen stays blank, I can't boot
<cypha> oooh, that sounds cool
<kjeldor> willluongo: thanks!
<cypha> got any instructions on how to do that?
<willluongo> kjeldor: you are welcome
<tp43_> And I can't get a text console either
<edbian_> tp43_: If you press shift during boot do you get a grub menu?
<dr_willis> cypha:  ive even seen some ubuntu variants that install in windows and auto-set that up. but i cant recall their names. and they are not officially supported here.
<tp43_> edbian_, well, I get grub without shift, cause I can boot windows, but ubuntu doesn't boot
<dr_willis> cypha:  install xming on windows.. ssh in, or use the xming wizard..  be sure X forwarding is enabled.. run X app...
<edbian_> tp43_: have you tried adding nomodeset
<edbian_> ?
<FrozenFire> I'm working on setting up a Ubuntu Server system as my home router, but I'm having some major issues with basic network configuration. First and foremost, I cannot seem to get my modem-facing NIC to lease an IP from DHCP. I have it configured auto eth1; iface eth1 inet dhcp
<tp43_> edbian_, never heard of it, how do I do that?
<edbian_> tp43_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132  this explains it in detail.
<FrozenFire> When I bring it down and then back up, it sits for a while, probably trying to grab and IP, but then it fails to do so
<edbian_> tp43_: You wanna do 'hHow to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)'
<cypha> dr_willis, cool, I'll look into that
<edbian_> tp43_: What questions do you have?
<tp43_> edbian_, it used to work, for over a year, it a recent thing
<cypha> dr_willis, are you a system admin in real life?
<edbian_> tp43_: sure, add nomodeset
<dr_willis> cypha:  nope.
<edbian_> tp43_: also, that is not a question
<cypha> developer?
<anli_> When I use ./configure for gtk+-2.22.0, I get a message about GdkPixbuf being of version 2.18.0, but in synaptic, I can see its 2.22.0
<edbian_> dr_willis: sure you are!  Of all the Ubuntu systems for people in #ubuntu
 * edbian_ is a developer but not a paid one
<dr_willis> cypha:  i work for chrysler in a factory.. nothing to do with computers at all. ;)
<anli_> There is a bunch of other messages like this
<cypha> no freaking way
<dr_willis> so if you want to repay me.. go buy a minivan. :)
<edbian_> A person with a Linux hobby!?!?  Unheard of.
<cypha> u always have the answer when I get in here
<edbian_> dr_willis is good...
<dr_willis> cypha:  im also ircing half the time from work.... :)
<cypha> yeah
<tp43_> edbian_, thanks
<edbian_> tp43_: did it fix the problem?
<cypha> dr_willis, how does your phone not die with irc running?
<MrUnagi> are there multiple firewalls in ubuntu or something
<kjeldor> willluongo: can you help me to navigate to "places" and then /host .... im lost with this new look and feel of ubuntu
<edbian_> MrUnagi: iptables is the only one.
<dr_willis> cypha:  power charger. :)
<tp43_> edbian_, not yet, gonna try, I am sure it will
<dr_willis> MrUnagi:  theres no firewalls installed by default.
<willluongo> sure
<MrUnagi> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<cypha> aah
<edbian_> tp43_: Ha, don't be too sure!
<dr_willis> MrUnagi:  well theres no enabled RULES for the firewall by default.. is more correct.
<willluongo> kjeldor: places >> computer >> file system >> host
<tp43_> edbian_, well, I never knew about pressing 'e' so that was a nice tidbit already
<edbian_> dr_willis: are iptables and ufw different firewalls?
<edbian_> tp43_: :)
<MrUnagi> no matter what i do, i cannot get 143 opened
<dr_willis> ufw = a front end to iptables which controlls the standard firewalling freatures of the kernel
<edbian_> dr_willis: thanks
<TrentH> How do i install java?
<zykotick9> !java | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<MrUnagi> so then there iptables controlled by ufw controlled by gufw?
<MrUnagi> that seems convoluted
<kjeldor> willluongo: found it!
<kjeldor> willluongo: thanks again
<willluongo> kjeldor: Congrats! and you are welcome :)
<edbian_> MrUnagi: Just don't use ufw and gufw and it isn't convoluted
<MrUnagi> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 0/0 --sport 1024:65535 -d 202.54.1.20 --dport 143 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT……….still no 143 open
<MrUnagi> what am i missing here
<anli_> Can I use aptitude to do a dist upgrade?
<TrentH> How do I enable the repostiorys?
<edbian_> TrentH: 11.04 ?
<MrUnagi> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TrentH> I got them enabled nvm
<edbian_> TrentH: yay
<TrentH> I just typ'd in sun-java6 and nothing shows up in synaptic
<zykotick9> anli_, do you know what a dist-upgrade is?  It won't bring you to the next version of Ubuntu if that's what you want.
<MrUnagi> edbian_: dr_willis iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 0/0 --sport 1024:65535 -d 202.54.1.20 --dport 143 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT still doesn't open 143 am i missing something
<dr_willis> TrentH:  its in the partners repoiostory
<zykotick9> TrentH, "sudo apt-get update" after adding the repository.
<TrentH> what is the name of the repostiroy?
<tp43_> edbian_, nope, nomodeset didn't help, same blank screen for ages
<dr_willis> MrUnagi:  means little to me. i rarely use firewall rules. my router handles it..  if you flush all the rules, there shouldent be any thing on the linux side blocking the ports.
<zykotick9> TrentH, Partner
<anli_> zykotick9: oh, how do I do that then?
<TrentH> How do I add it?
<edbian_> tp43_: can you boot recovery mode?
<zykotick9> !partner | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<tp43_> edbian_, duh, I shouldn't tried that one already, 2mins
<dr_willis> MrUnagi:  you trying to use port 145 over the internet? or a local lan? whats port 145 anyway, i forget..
<edbian_> tp43_: Try removing splash and quiet with nomodeset there
<zykotick9> !upgrade | anli_
<ubottu> anli_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<edbian_> tp43_: sure :)
<MrUnagi> 143
<MrUnagi> imap
<dr_willis> whats imap for? dosent sound familer.
<MrUnagi> mail
<TrentH> Alright I enabled it :)
<edbian_> dr_willis: 0.o
<dr_willis> i'll mail my pc thats in the  basement. :)
<zykotick9> TrentH, then "sudo apt-get update" then have a look in Synaptic/U.S.C. for java
<cypha> how many more gigs is ubuntu desktop than ubuntu server?
<dr_willis> cypha:  full desktop install i think is about 4gb.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, IMAP is really handy in compared to POP as it leaves the mails on the server (yes POP can be configured that way too)
<TrentH> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<anli_> zykotick9: the disadvantage of using update-manager is that my update-manager is fubared
<cypha> damn
<zykotick9> anli_, there is a cli way to upgrade.  Does anyone know?
<MrUnagi> even flushing iptables i can't freaking telnet to 143
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  scary thing is.. i do most all my email via my android phone these days.
<MrUnagi> !143
<MrUnagi> !imap
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<TrentH> Alright, so I install the browser plugin how do I install the thing that'll let me play the minecrafts
<tp43_> edbian_, same thing with recovery mode boot, I will next try and remove splash and quiet with nomodeset there
<MrUnagi> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<anli_> hm, do-release-upgrade
<zykotick9> anli_, that sounds right
<anli_> can be promising
<edbian_> zykotick9: anli_ sudo do-release-upgrade
<anli_> cool
<zykotick9> edbian_, thanks
<dr_willis> how does that differ from 'update-manager -d'  ? oh one is a gui? ;0
<edbian_> tp43_: ok.  I am excited
<anli_> I wish this is a good way of un-fubaring my system
<farresito> does anybody know which script runs paste.ubuntu.com?
<tp43_> edbian_, hehe
<edbian_> farresito: that is a website
<zykotick9> anli_, if your system is not working now - it's even less likely if you try to upgrade.  Just sayin'.
<dr_willis> farresito:  huh?  you mean what command? 'pastebinit' ?
<tp43_> edbian_, looks like same thing, I'll another minute though
<anli_> when do-release-upgrade comes to "Calculating the changes" my hd starts to sound like a helicopter
<anli_> Wonder if thats healthy
<dr_willis> anli_:  its a of calculating!
<farresito> I mean which software. if there is an opensource relase to make my own
<zykotick9> anli_, do you hear "clicking"?
<anli_> No click of death, I think
<anli_> Just some hard work
<dr_willis> anli_:  check dmesg command output. :)
<anli_> dr_willis: What to seek for?
<dr_willis> anli_:  if the hd is having failings. it will show there..
<edbian_> tp43_: Mmmm, has nomodeset and that's it?
<zykotick9> anli_, I/O errors would be not to good ;)
<anli_> But I dont think its failing, shall see
<dr_willis> hopefully its not having that sort of errors...
<tp43_> edbian_, yeah, has ro nomodeset only
<edbian_> tp43_: mmmm, what graphics card do you have?
<farresito> dr_willis:I mean which software. if there is an opensource relase to make my own
<TrentH> What do I install so I can run minecraft?
<tp43_> edbian_, not sure, it is thinkpad 43
<zykotick9> tp43_, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<dr_willis> farresito:  no idea - theres proberly open sourced pastebin type code out there.
<edbian_> 11.04 ?
<anli_> A, chopper mode finished, calculations done
<edbian_> zykotick9: black screen on boot
<FrozenFire> I'm working on setting up a Ubuntu Server system as my home router, but I'm having some major issues with basic network configuration. First and foremost, I cannot seem to get my modem-facing NIC to lease an IP from DHCP. I have it configured auto eth1; iface eth1 inet dhcp
<tp43_> zykotick9, can't boot
<FrozenFire> When I bring it down and then back up, it sits for a while, probably trying to grab and IP, but then it fails to do so
<dr_willis> TrentH:  you mean other then the sun java packages?
<zykotick9> edbian_, tp43_ oh sorry.
<FrozenFire> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<edbian_> zykotick9: no worries
<spetrea> hey there
<edbian_> tp43_: While booting, does the num lock key still work?  I am trying to determine if hte system is frozen.
<farresito> dr_willis: yeah, i know, but ubuntu's one is very clear. thanks, gonna see if i find a simple one
<alex--> !webmin | Alex--
<ubottu> alex--, please see my private message
<dr_willis> TrentH:  sun-java6-*  packages in the !partner repository  - for sun java. as for the game itself.. get it from its homepage i guess.
<spetrea> I need a Perl job, tried jobs.perl.org so far but no luck
<spetrea> anyone here got a job opening at their companies or something ?
<tp43_> edbian_, not sue
<tp43_> edbian_, not sure
<edbian_> tp43_: not sure?  press it, does the light change?
<ole> t
<tp43_> edbian_, well, I am in grub right now, I don't see any lights when I hit num lock, but it is a laptop
<jsiegle> Hi everyone, I just made the mistake of upgrading to 11.04, now my system boots directly to a tty, sometimes complaining that open /dev/null failed, and other times crashing for no apparent reason. Has anyone else encountered this and/or know of a way to fix it?
<edbian_> tp43_: You don't have a numlock light.  Awesome.
<edbian_> tp43_: Try booting with this kernel option only:  gfxpayload=text
<anli_> jsiegle: Ah, I am coming to that point soon then :)
<TrentH> dr_willis, thank you :)
<jsiegle> tried the gfxpayload=text, but it didn't help
<edbian_> tp43_: are you jsiegle ?
<tp43_> edbian_, no, he is mistaken
<samem> hey guys, i have win7 installed aswell with ubuntu but without the grub running with raid drives, how can i get grub working again?
<edbian_> tp43_: Did you try gfxpayload=text  ?
<anli_> oh, no, now I will get the distro which removed zooming in using winkey+mousewheel
<tp43_> edbian_, yep, its going
<edbian_> tp43_: it worked?
<tp43_> edbian_, no I just entered it, and waiting now
<edbian_> tp43_: The screen is black?
<tp43_> edbian_, yeah
<edbian_> tp43_: do you have caps lock light?  Does that key work?
<anli_> Wonder if not 11.04 is the linux words counterpart of vista
<edbian_> tp43_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen  I'm reading this
<anli_> worlds
<tp43_> edbian_, caps works
<edbian_> tp43_: Good, the system isn't frozen.
<edbian_> tp43_: Try this option: vesafb.nonsense=1
<wildbat> !grub > samem
<ubottu> samem, please see my private message
<tp43_> edbian_, ok, lets see if that does it
<edbian_> tp43_: sure
<tp43_> edbian_, I guess its these upgrades, cause I used to be able to play dvd's when I first installed, but that doesn't work anymore
<edbian_> tp43_: One thing at a time :)
<eudaimon> hello, i'm trying to connect to windows 7 with vpn but it doesn't work for some reason. could someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/HLiRhiK2
<TrentH> Whenever I go to run Minecraft.jar it's telling me, exception in thread "main"
<eudaimon> please :)
<tp43_> edbian_, no that isn't working either
<tp43_> I'm thinking I just do a reinstall
<tp43_> edbian: Can can I disable X from the shell in grub
<j3roth> Question:Is there a way to see what command is run when you connect to a server like for Example: Places->Connect to Server->SSH Connection??
<edbian_> tp43_: Do you see anything else there that I missed?
<tp43_> edbian_, no, at this point I would like to purge all X and gnome and reinstall it
<M4d3L> hi., is there anyway to see if a process is in a dead lock?
<dr_willis> TrentH:  check their docs.. i belive theres a specific set of options needed to run it.
<tp43_> edbian_, I can get a shell from grub, but not sure Iif I can apt-get
<edbian_> tp43_: you can't
<edbian_> tp43_: That re-installing likely won't fix it.
<tp43_> edbian_, can I disable X and boot the a shell
<TrentH> I'm actually playing a game on ubuntu :D
<edbian_> tp43_: That's what recovery mode does.  You're not getting to X at all.  Read the tutorial I posted.
<eudaimon> please, can someone help me? :)
<tp43_> edbian_, oh yeah, its worse than that
<edbian_> tp43_: yep
<tp43_> edbian_, I need a whole new install
<anli_> Who doesnt
<tp43_> edbian_, but I have like three kernels, I tried two, both of them didn't work
<edbian_> tp43_: The older ones have a better chance of working
<tp43_> edbian_, well, thanks for trying, very kind of you.  I will do a re-install
<edbian_> tp43_: I'm not sure that will fix the issue.  If you want to though.
<tp43_> edbian_, I am sure a re-install will work
<tp43_> edbian_, of course a re-install will work.  It used to work
<wittyME> is there a documented way to enable full disk encryption on a running system post installation? or a tested method of backup and restore after reinstalling with encryption to get to the exact same state of the system?
<edbian_> tp43_: alright!  But when you update it will probably come back
<tp43_> edbian_, yeah, I gotta figure out what update is breaking it, I just won't update then
<edbian_> tp43_: that's one way I guess...
<tp43_> edbian_, I might just put debian instead, cause I never travel with this laptop anymore so I don't really need sleep or hibernate anymore
<edbian_> !!! I love Debian! :D
<ubottu> edbian_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian_> tp43_: use that
<edbian_> ubottu: quiet you.
<nit-wit> lol
<tp43_> edbian_, Any new developments, should I get a new CD, lets see
<edbian_> tp43_: We're on 6 now
<tp43_> I am on debian right now, how do I know if I have 5 or 6.  When did six come out.  I am sure I have 5 though, unless it upgraded itself
<eudaimon> hello
<eudaimon> is there someone who knows to debug a vpn connection
<xc1024> check the vpn server logs
<dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nomad_man> quick question, will 32bit version of ubuntu work with 8 gigs of ram?  and will it be able to address all 8gigs?
<wildbat> nomad_man: yes and no ~ 3gig only ~ go for 64bit
<nomad_man> really?
<wittyME> nomad_man: afik 32bit doesn't provide enough addresspace for 8GB of RAM
<nomad_man> wildbat:  how is hte box adressing the current 4 gigs than?
<MustardCU> wildbat, nomad_man, it's 4 GB
<nomad_man> 2^32 i  guess
<TrentH> Welp anybody know what to do when minecraft crashes on you?
<iceroot> nomad_man: the pae-version can adress 4gb and more
<nomad_man> iceroot: so 8 gig will be no issue?  where can i read about it, and how is it implemented?
<iceroot> nomad_man: pae can handle 8gb but pae is bad, so use amd64
<wildbat> nomad_man, MustardCU, AFAIK it is depending on motherboard. i have a ASUS that give me 3.15 out of 6.
<iceroot> nomad_man: http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<iceroot> wildbat: its depending on your vga + ram, has nothing to do with the mainboard
<zykotick9> nomad_man, PAE is a "hack" using try 64bit would be better for some applications.  PAE cannot allow any one application from exceeding the 3.2 GB memory limit.
<iceroot> zykotick9: 1.8gb per process if i am correct
<zykotick9> iceroot, thanks, didn't know it was that low.
<nomad_man> aha!
<theshadowx> hiya
<iceroot> nomad_man: just use amd64
<nomad_man> i think you guys might have solved an issue that we had for a while  on our gaming server!
<wildbat> iceroot: but gigabyte give a bit more then ASUS on same vga card?
<nomad_man> iceroot: wildbat zykotick9  thanks guys!
<iceroot> wildbat: no
<cypha> dr_willis, once I install ubuntu-desktop, how do I run it?
<iceroot> wildbat: its vga + pci adressbus + ram
<cypha> just type ubuntu-desktop?
<MustardCU> nomad_man, i did help but i guess you didn't see mine.
<WaltherFI> gdm start
<nomad_man> master_of_master:  sorry
<nomad_man> whops
<zykotick9> cypha, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package for installing gnome/unity type thing
<nomad_man> MustardCU: you have to highliight my name otherwise there is a storng chance i'll miss it :)))
<WaltherFI> cypha: sudo services gdm start
<cypha> zykotick9, what's that mean?
<nomad_man> MustardCU: oh, odd, you did :(
<WaltherFI> gdm = gnome display manager
<nomad_man> okay, here is a crazy question
<dr_willis> cypha:  it starts gdm at boot time.. you login to x.
<zykotick9> cypha, WaltherFI gave the correct command
<nomad_man> i've got a 32bit LTS and i want to convert it to x64. any chance i can do that?
<dr_willis> cypha:  its a meta-package - it installs the other needed pacakges for the full X desktop
<nomad_man> wiithout doing full reinstall
<cypha> ohh, gotcha
<zykotick9> nomad_man, no - fresh install
<nomad_man> :'(
<dr_willis> cypha:  if you have gdm disabled. 'sudo service gdm start'
<nomad_man> figured
<MustardCU> nomad_man, whatever, you won't no me within the next hour
<MustardCU> *know
<nomad_man> MustardCU: lol :)
<cypha> sudo: services: command not found
<WaltherFI> service
<dr_willis> service
<dr_willis> time to learn the service command. :)
<cypha> aah, that worked
<kjeldor> I got a question, i tried to download a movie and it transmission bittorrent says my disk are full, can i make the partition of my ubuntu bigger than what I have now without erasing its contents?
<zykotick9> cypha, WaltherFI (almost) gave the correct command ;)  I missed the typo too.
<cypha> "It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment."
<nomad_man> iceroot: another quick quetsion  X3460 intel, is it still amd64?
<MustardCU> kjeldor, yes but be careful erasing data on your other partitions.
<iceroot> nomad_man: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zykotick9> cypha, what graphics card are you using?  Install drivers if possible.
<dr_willis> cypha:  and your video chipset is?
<iceroot> nomad_man: if there is "lm" then it is 64bit
<kjeldor> MustardCU, can you guide me how?
<iceroot> nomad_man: lm = large memory
<cypha> hmm
<nomad_man> iceroot: no, i know it's a x64, but i'm no longer familiar with modern architectures.   amd is the same as intel ?
<iceroot> nomad_man: yes
<nomad_man> iceroot: i guess amd is just throwing me off  :)
<iceroot> nomad_man: amd64 is for 64bit cous from amd and intel
<cypha> NVIDIA NVS 3100M
<nomad_man> iceroot:  excellent
<cypha> I logged in via X, but then during login is when I got that message above
<w30> kjeldor, or else create another partition and mount as /movie-downloads or some such mount point of your choosing
<dr_willis> cypha:  you ned to install the proper nvidia-drivers package.
<kjeldor> How can I "re-install" ubuntu without losing all my data, I want to have Ubuntu most, if not all of my partition. I have windows installed by the way
<dr_willis> cypha:  you an choose the classic desktop then run the 'addational-drivers' tool to let it install what it thinks it needs
<cypha> dr_willis, besides that message, everything looks fine
<cypha> dr_willis, how do I do that?
<dr_willis> run the tool  from the menus, or from a terminal  i think the binary name is 'jockey-gtk'  or in the menus 'addational drivers'
<MustardCU> kjeldor, Well I use gparted (which is the Gnome Partition Editor).  If you select your partition you should be able to change it's size.  The problem with this is that since it has to be on the same spot on the disk if it may overlap with another partition.  As I can see other people are helping you and I would suggest just making another partition  on an empty space to be safer.  I'm not the best at partitions though so other pe
<MustardCU> ople may be able to provide with you with more information on the subject
<cypha> dr_willis, nothing additional in additional drivers
<kjeldor> w30, can i just delete my excisting ubuntu and then re-install with a bigger partition?
<dr_willis> cypha:  its not showing any nvidia drivers needed or in use?
<cypha> nope
<xangua> kjeldor: next time use a separate partiton for Home ;)
<kjeldor> uhhh this sucks
<dr_willis> cypha:  not sure then. You could install the nvidia-current package i guess..
<kjeldor> I want to keep both windows and ubuntu
<w30> kjeldor, sure; its not windows but you will loose your original ubuntu, Is it highly configured yet?
<MustardCU> kjeldor, copy your stuff from Ubuntu to Windows and reinstall and make the Ubuntu partition bigger then
<kjeldor> not yet highly configured
<kjeldor> i just installed ubuntu today
<albech> i am having some issue where my host is randomly stop responding to network connectiontions. If I then ping out from that particular host it will become responsive again to network connections.
<w30> kjeldor, that would be fairly quick then.
<ciunix_> A question about a configuration of apache. I bought a domain name in a provider, now the domain point to the static ip of a my server: if I go to the site www.foo.com then I arrive to the apache of my server. If I go to www.foo.com/bar in the browser bar I see serverip/bar and now www.foo.com/bar.. I think I have to configure something in apache. is it correct?
<kjeldor> how do I properly re-install?
<cypha> dr_willis, no error after restart
<cypha> maybe it was a fluke?
<dr_willis> cypha:  could be.
<ciunix_> could anybode give me an advice?
<kjeldor> ok
<albech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TrentH> ciunix_, always wear a rubber
<kjeldor> IM willing to loose both windows and ubuntu
<marek_> Will there ever be an Ubuntu kFreeBSD or Ubuntu HURD?
<kjeldor> I want pure ubuntu only
<w30> kjeldor, just get your partition the size you want it and then tell your install where your partition is and the install will wipe that partition and use it.
<MustardCU> ciunix_, keep all of your stuff on one line so we know what your talking about
<zykotick9> ciunix_, you might want to try in #httpd
<mediawork> Hi ,  I am making a backup of my broken usb dongle
<kjeldor> can i reinstall from ubuntu?
<zykotick9> marek_, lol, try Debian
<marek_> i AM a debian user
<ciunix_> ok sorry
<mediawork> Im using  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/hroi/daddsk bs=512
<dr_willis> i think that on one line comment was for  kjeldor
<zykotick9> marek_, why would Ubuntu want either of those kernels?  I see no benefit in a desktop environment.
<mediawork> however Im not sure if  the block size of 512 bytes is correct...
<StevenR> ok. I'm logged into my server using ssh -X ... but when I try to start firefox on it, with the output running on my laptop, I get a laptop copy of firefox. How do I make firefox run on the server, but appear on my laptop? I do this with other X11 apps, so why does firefox behave wrongly?
<MustardCU> kjeldor, Did you just say you wanted to wipe Windows?  Then you shouldn't need to reinstall Ubuntu, right?
<mediawork> does it matter if I get the block size correct?
<dr_willis> kjeldor:  clarify what you are wanting to do and why.. i think it got lost in the extra lines...
<w30> kjeldor, how did you install before? I would use a live ubuntu disc myself
<dr_willis> mediawork:  bs is like a buffer space to use.. i use bs=2048 normally
<mediawork> dr_willis:  so ,  I guess it really doesnt matter right?
<dr_willis> mediawork:  it reads that much at a time.. writes it.. goes back and forth.. the lower a # the slower the copy can be.
<dr_willis> mediawork:  you got it.
<mediawork> dr_willis:  I still end up with an equivalent image of my drive
<mediawork> dr_willis:  thanks.
<dr_willis> mediawork:  you are imageint the whold drive.. you can also image partitions if you wanted to.
<kjeldor> OK. This is my setup now, I was on windows7, and I installed Ubuntu side by side, but i only used a small portion. Now Im willing to delete windows, and do a fresh install of Ubuntu on my hard disk.. how can I do that now, running ubuntu
<mediawork> dr_willis:  yes the whol 32 GB  of this usb drive
<kjeldor> I used a USB Flash disk from windows to install ubuntu
<StevenR> nevermind. The answer is -no-remote :)
<dr_willis> mediawork:  often peole just image the /dev/sda1 or whatever. to move to a differnt partition, not to a differnt hard drive. :)
<mediawork> dr_willis:  it has a broken boot sector I think... Im following a linuxjournal article to do this.
<dr_willis> mediawork:  if it has read errors you may want to check out the ddrescue command also
<mediawork> dr_willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_sector
 * quem is losing it
<MustardCU> kjeldor, you should be able to delete the Windows partition and it's recovery partition from gparted.
<mediawork> dr_willis:  cool I wanted to ask if you know any linux based partition table fixes
<MustardCU> kjeldor, just be careful!
<dr_willis> mediawork:  that wont 'fix' it but it will recover all the data it can
<mediawork> dr_willis:  or something there of.. or file rescue from broken drives
<mediawork> dr_willis: cool!
<kjeldor> MustardCU, after deleting windows partition, can I set it to UBUNTU all the way?
<mediawork> dr_willis:  it will have to look for ehm... pdf or doc or jpg like files right?
<dr_willis> you will prober. want to dd from /dev/sda1 or whatver instead of sda if using ddrescue. because it will make  mounting the recovered image easier.
<cypha> umm...I did sudo aptitude install chrome, thinking it was going to be chrome browser
<cypha> and all it did was remove stuff
<dr_willis> mediawork:  it recovers EVERYTHING.
<dr_willis> mediawork:  or at least it tries...
<dr_willis> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in natty
<pharos> chromium
<mediawork> dr_willis:   ok ,, will it handle ntfs... actually Im kinda in a pickle I dont even know if I have ntfs or vfat
<dr_willis> cypha:  i have to wonder what you installed via chrome.. :)
<MustardCU> kjeldor, you should be able but they may be a MB or two on both sides of the partition that you can't include.  Shouldn't be a problem though.  I reconmend keeping Windows as a backup just encase something happens to Ubuntu though
<zykotick9> kjeldor, did you say you installed Ubuntu from inside Windows?  If so, you CAN NOT delete Windows, without deleting Ubuntu in the process!  Wubi = fail IMO
<dr_willis> mediawork:  it works at the block level i think.. so it should.
<dsam44> dddd
<bastidrazor> cypha: chromium-browser is the package. you would need to grab the deb for chrome or use the ppa
<MustardCU> kjeldor, zyktoick9 is correct if that is what you did.
<bastidrazor> pharos: chromium is a game.
<mediawork> dr_willis:  ok ,   so on the block level. . there is really no difference between vfat, ntfs or ext3 rihgt?
<kjeldor> yes
<cypha> It ended up installing something called openchrome
<nsaquatics> Good afternoon! Can somebody steer me in the right direction. I have a small store, one server (Ubuntu 10.04LTS) and 4+ Point of sale computers running windows (No choice, Quickbooks POS doesn't run in wine) Problem is after 2-3 months the windows machines start getting slower and slower, so I have to reinstall XP AGAIN. What I am looking for, is a way to virtualize the windows install and freeze the config, so that every time the session is closed, th
<kjeldor> its ok
<MustardCU> kjeldor, what?
<kjeldor> I want to start fresh, so how do I do it?
<dr_willis> mediawork:  i used it to recover a ntfs the other day i beliuve.. of 1.5TB :) ddrescue took over a week to read it all.. from usb. but it did recover 99% of the data
<kjeldor> MustardCU fresh UBUNTU
<nsaquatics> If I use a regular terminal session, I can only run the POS software on one session because it complains that it can only run once per machine.
<dr_willis> kjeldor:  boot cd. reinstall. :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i hope the data was worth it ;)
<mediawork> dr_willis:  cool... I tried som windows based programs... they didnt do very well... even crashed
<nit-wit> kjeldor, did you installl Ubuntu from a live windows enviroment?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  wifes videos... she just had to have.. of course after i recovered it.. the drive started working...
<danilom> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<danilom> any idea?
<cypha> dr_willis, I think my internet is not working
<cypha> how can I test it
<cypha> ?
<pharos> bastidrazor: Chromium is an open-source browser project
<cypha> there is no browser
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i believe Murphy has a law about that :)
<jrib> danilom: that's because of the way ubuntu does the config file and should be ok to ignore
<dr_willis> cypha:  theres dozens of browsers you can instgall..  ping google.com  if that works.. well.. internet is working.
<cypha> oh ok, it's working
<dr_willis> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1014 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<danilom> jrib, what must i check to solve?
<xangua> !info chromium | he was refering to the package name  pharos
<ubottu> he was refering to the package name pharos: Package chromium does not exist in natty
<alex--> !webmin | Alex--
<ubottu> alex--, please see my private message
<dr_willis> alex--:  you keep reminding yourself of webmin? :)
<pharos> ok !!
<xangua> mmm no longer in natty¿ :S
<dr_willis> alex--:  you can do a '/msg ubottu  factoid'
<cypha> dr_willis, why does my synaptic package manager and my ubuntu login have two different passwords?
<cypha> in fact, the synaptic package manager password is the original password I created when I made the ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> cypha:  no idea. mine dont.. i just have the 1 user however...
<cypha> but I have since changed it
<photon> danilom: he just told you that you can ignore it.
<chalsallbb> Hey all.  I hope I'm not breaking protocol here, but I'm wondering if anyone would like a Google+ invite.  If you would, PM me here or e-mail me at ircgplus@wabbit.com.  (This is not a scam; I'm not a spammer, and you can use "disposable" addresses if you want -- the invites are not bound to the initial e-mail address.)
<danilom> photon, but doesnt show the index
<xangua> !ot | chalsallbb not the place
<ubottu> chalsallbb not the place: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nomad_man> is there a good alternative to webmin?
<photon> danilom: I have no freaking idea what you mean. maybe you should consider a channel in your native language.
<danilom> photon, when i try myservername in a browser send me to download a file...
<danilom> photon apache dont show me the index, in my browser
<chalsallbb> ubottu -- sorry...
<nomad_man> is there a good alternative to webmin?  also, what is good way to monitor bandwidth consomed by an INDIVIDUAL application on the box?
<Ubunoob> Can anyone help me? I need an application to burn a Windows ISO to a flash drive. My googling only resulted in how to create live-USB's which I know how to do.
<thinkster> I am at a grub shell, can I copy files from my ubuntu to usb?
<cypha> ok, here's another question. when ubuntu first starts, it has a dark title bar and taskbar (and both look very smooth in their coloring). After about 20 seconds, it becomes white/grey and looks less refined
<delinquentme> suggestions as to a good keyboard shortcut to set to clear my terminal?
<delinquentme> .... just looking for suggestions of key mappings that would overwrite something else .. and that are handy
<thinkster> caps rarely used
<cutiyar> after installing ubuntu still give me the isntallation box http://webchinupload.com/files/Screenshot_11.png ??
<appletree> ubuntu rox
<appletree> .
<zykotick9> cutiyar, take the CD out
<ciss> hi! on where can i configure the compression settings for vino-server on ubuntu natty?
<cypha> anyone?
<ciss> remote desktop is transmitting over 1mb even though screen updates only happen in a small area
<w30> Ubunoob, you want to copy a windows iso file to a usb disk?
<ciss> all i can find is the dumbed-down vino-preferences dialog
<Ubunoob> w30 I want to make a bootable windows installer on a USB stick
<zykotick9> Ubunoob, try ##windows - it's OT here
<MrUnagi> : i can telnet to port 25 but my client cannot connect, any ideas
<thinkster> I can't seem to get my laptop to boot cd
<Ubunoob> I don't have access to a windows box, or I'd use an ISO burner. I'm stuck with a netbook with Ubuntu thats destined to windows.
<thinkster> Ubunoob, you crazy
<w30> Ubunoob, http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal-tech/storage-memory/231000246
<Ubunoob> lol yeah, I thought my drive was already loaded with winblows.
<thinkster> Ubunoob, I use gnome-baker to burn iso, you can do apt-get install gnome-baker and the burn
<Ubunoob> Awesome, I'll give it a shot thinkster.
<thinkster> My friggin laptop won't boot the friggin cd
<thinkster> lord have mercy
<cutiyar> zykotick9, i downloaded it not Cd
<nit-wit> thinkster, try hitting f12 at powering on foe a boot from menu
<nit-wit> foe=for
<thinkster> nit-wit, yep, and it set up in bios to boot cd first then hdd
<zykotick9> cutiyar, oh you installed inside windows?  That's called Wubi.  Sorry I can't help then.  Good luck.
<nit-wit> thinkster, is f12 the boot choice key prompt on your computer
<cutiyar> zykotick9, noo i installed entire ubuntu
<zykotick9> cutiyar, you installed from inside windows though?
<thinkster> nit-wit, yeah, I hit f12, and then two selections, 1. cd 2. hdd, I select cd but it doesn't boot it
<cutiyar> zykotick9, i installed it on virtual box
<nit-wit> thinkster, have you checked the md5sum
<thinkster> Maybe my battery needs to be charged for a couple days first
<zykotick9> cutiyar, remove the CD from VB's setting for the VM then (virtually remove the CD ;)
<FrozenFire> Reading "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering Your Data Manually", I'm having issues with recovering my data. I used whatever home directory encryption settings are default on install of 10.10, and these instructions are failing horrendously.
<thinkster> nit-wit, I think it is my batter, cause I left it unplugged for a day, and the battery is already weak at only 45% capacity
<nit-wit> thinkster, stranger things have hapened
<cypha> dr_willis, installing ubuntu-desktop automatically installed the 64bit version, right?
<thinkster> nit-wit, yeah, its messed up, the screen goes blank.  Lenova ruined IBM
<cypha> since my ubuntu-server is 64bit
<dr_willis> cypha:  if you are on 64bit.. yes.. thats how it works
<cypha> k cool
<nit-wit> thinkster, have you tried the f6-nomodeset option
<thinkster> nit-wit, yeah, I thought it was an Ubuntu issue, and tried nomodeset, but then I booted into windows and same thing happened
<nit-wit> hmm
<thinkster> I wonder, can I access Ubuntu drive from WIndows?
<nit-wit> thinkster, not easily a shred partition is generally usd
<thinkster> nit-wit, cause Ubuntu is starting at all, but Windows lasts 5mins -enough time to copy a few images
<nit-wit> *shared
<thinkster> nit-wit, thats why I was trying to boot cd, cause then I copy a couple files
<nit-wit> thinkster, download a puppy linux it should work
<rhino> nit-wit: rhino here. Tried typing in the command line stuff on the W7 repair thing. Now won't boot at all - saying bootmgr not found. Currently typing this n an iPad :) surprised to find an irc client actually!
<thinkster> nit-wit, I can't boot cd
<cutiyar> zykotick9, i installed it from .iso
<zykotick9> cutiyar, right and VBox treats that ISO like a cdrom, you need to "eject" it from VBox
<thinkster> This laptop need to be charge up and then hopefully it will work again
<thinkster> A battery replacement is gonna cost the price of new laptop I bet
<nit-wit> rhino, if you have the boot flag on the C partition sda2 go to the command line again type bootrec.exe, and run the four commands two are the same I gave you
<anyes> :)
<cutiyar> zykotick9, how to eject it?
<nit-wit> rhino, bootrec.exe  by it self is like running help in linux
<rhino> Ok
<solidpikmin> llo?
<zykotick9> cutiyar, sorry, I don't remember.  Anyone, how to remove ISO from VB settings?
<solidpikmin> hello?
<nit-wit> rhino, the autorepiar is an option as well
<rhino> Yeah tried auto repair.
<solidpikmin> Hi, I got a Question?
<nit-wit> rhino, if you run the autorepair do it 3 times
<solidpikmin> How can I change the background on ICEWM?
<nit-wit> rhino, the four commands I have saved do you want a pastebin
<rhino> nit-wit: Run auto repair 3 times. Check. Thanks for your help, btw. Very much appreciated. Pastebin yes please
<solidpikmin> anyone?
<nit-wit> rhino, hold on
<rhino> Ok
<cutiyar>   Anyone, how to remove ISO from VB settings?
<solidpikmin> @cutiyar
<solidpikmin> @cutiyar umm nope
<nit-wit> rhino, http://paste.ubuntu.com/651453/
<IvanBliminse> Does anyone know of a good free AVI to DVD burner for linux? I'm having trouble with Brasero.
<nit-wit> rhino, lust make sure your seeing the W7 in the repair search before you head for the command line
<nit-wit> *lust=just
<nit-wit> lol
<cutiyar> solidpikmin, nope?
<solidpikmin> nope
<rhino> nit-wit: Thanks for that. Will do.
<solidpikmin> I've tried to install VB but my laptop can't handle it xD need atleast 520 mb right?
<cypha> In the first 15 seconds AFTER logging into ubuntu, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/pGYsK.png ||| and then after 15 seconds, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/i6CGM.png ||| WHY IS IT CHANGING?
<bhook> Is it just me, or does UEC still not seem to be an "out of the box" solution?
<nit-wit> rhino, I think your just about there, it feels wierd until you know exactly what to do. Once windows is booting grub will need to be pout back in the mbr, unless you want esybcd
<thinkster> If I have two computers both connect on the public internet throught the same hub.  Is there a way to determine the ip of one of the computers from the other?
<solidpikmin> @thinkster have you googled it?
<bhook> Anyone had any success in running UEC 11.04? What am I missing?
<rhino> nit-wit: Yeah no probs! I believe you :) normally not hopeless when to computers. But only ever toyed with Linux from time to time.
<thinkster> solidpikmin, yeah, so many results
<nit-wit> rhino, I try to error on the side of no hrm done, if I was not sure I wou;dn't help. ;)
<solidpikmin> @thinkster D: sorry Q.Q I've been trying to change my desktop wallpaper but I can't seem to change it on ICEWM
<solidpikmin> googled and stuff still can't get it
<nhck> Hi, when I do sudo apt-get install testdisk in oneirc it says E: Unable to locate package testdisk - what do I do?
<rhino> nit-wit: Yeah it's all good. Not my main machine, just my laptop.
<thinkster> solidpikmin, I am wondering why you are running ice?
<nit-wit> nhck, open the universe repo
<nit-wit> Is testdisk in the repo's
<kirbygibner> can anyone help me with acer a500 tablet
<thinkster> solidpikmin, I think if you are interested in wallpapers you would also be interested in gnome, kde, xfce, lxde
<bhook> what would be the best channel to talk about UEC?
<solidpikmin> @Thinkster Well, I got this laptop from an uncle its old ans stuff so I formated it and installed Xubuntu cause, its faster than Ubuntu. This laptop has like 60 gig memory and like 256 mb RAM so it goes really slow
<dragon67>  /part
<nit-wit> rhino, you might like easybcd for a bootmanager
<thinkster> solidpikmin, that is more than plenty to run any desktop you want
<solidpikmin> @thinker what? 256ram? and 60 gigs?
<thinkster> My computer is 50g and
<thinkster> My system has never used more than 200mb ram
<rhino> nit-wit: Sounds good. Happy to have what's best. Bootmgr still missing. On the third and fourth commands it reported 0 Windows partitions found :(
<solidpikmin> well, Ive installed Ubuntu 10.04 and it runs really really slow, even after having had removed somethings in BUM
<nhck> nit-wit: thank you very much.
<nhck> nit-wit++
<thinkster> solidpikmin, seriously, woow, I have here, a 2ghz, 256+128mb ram and 40gig, and I am running debian just fine
 * w30 likes Lubuntu for low spec computers
<solidpikmin> @thinkster really?  Yeah it runs really slow D:
<thinkster> solidpikmin, My ram is at 51% and cpu at 5% and I have xfce desktop, apache server, and cairo-dock running right now
<nit-wit> nhck, no problem I wondered if it was there. ;)
<thinkster> solidpikmin, it might be a bad suggestion in this channel, but maybe try Debian
<solidpikmin> @thinkster how exactly do I check? cause, I'm still kind of Nubish
<nhck> nit-wit: booted off a live-cd to fix this disk. Win7 Partition-Manager made a boobo :-D
<solidpikmin> debian?
<cypha> In the first 15 seconds AFTER logging into ubuntu, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/pGYsK.png ||| and then after 15 seconds, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/i6CGM.png ||| WHY IS IT CHANGING?
<thinkster> solidpikmin, yeah, come to channel debian
<solidpikmin> oh okay
<solidpikmin> okay thanks
<thinkster> solidpikmin, anyway, changing desktop bg is easy http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/desktop-x-windows/44062-icewm-background.html  "icewmgb /path/to/your/background.jpg"
<solidpikmin> @thinkster thanks are you in debian?
<bhook> cypha: because some dev thought it would be amusing
<nit-wit> nhck, hmm you probably want to run that from a live cd
<thinkster> solidpikmin, yep
<cypha> ?
<solidpikmin> cool xD
<cypha> bhook, what do you mean?
<thinkster> solidpikmin, you aren't though
<bhook> cypha: honestly I don't know... mine started doing it after a few updates
<bhook> cypha: my first comment was intended as a joke
<solidpikmin> @thinkster thanks, I just got on debian too
<cypha> bhook, so yours still does it?
<bhook> cypha: yes
<cypha> wow
<cypha> how have you tried to fix it?
<bhook> cypha: and setting the theme manually only fixes it until the next reboot
<bhook> cypha: honestly, I don't care which theme I'm in, so I just started ignoring it
<rhino> nit-wit: Good news. I can now boot into Windows. Now, should I get busy with grub or easybcd?
<bhook> cypha: you might be able to get it to work by starting with a clean home directory. It seems to have something to do with a setting that gets tweaked after an update is installed
<cypha> hmm
<nit-wit> rhino, cool your choice I like grub myself I can give you the commands
<cypha> k
<rhino> nit-wit: that'd be great if you have them. Can you pastebin it for me?
<kandinski> how can I find printers in the local network? I am running Natty and sitting at my new job in a totally unknown network. Thanks!
<nit-wit> rhino, sure eeven better the web page do this from the Ubuntu live cd that you installed with.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<cypha> bhook, where are themes saved? I went to Appearance Preferences, and selected "Ambiance" and clicked install, and then it took me to a window to find the theme package
<bhook> cypha: I'm not sure exactly
<nit-wit> rhino, ask away if you need to I didn't remember the actual partition ubuntu is in
<cypha> how did you select themes?
<bhook> cypha: same window
<bhook> cypha: just click the one you want
<nit-wit> rhino, did you see the link
<bhook> cypha: you only need to click install if you want to install one that isn't in the list
<cypha> ooh, gotcha
<rhino> nit-wit: Great, thanks. I'll report back tomorrow when I've done it. You've been a great help. Very kind of you.
<cypha> bhook, none of those themes change the menu and taskbar though
<bhook> they should
<nit-wit> rhino, I gave the grub2 wiki  link so  ask away if you need to I didn't remember the actual partition ubuntu is in
<bhook> cypha: sometimes it takes a few seconds
<rhino> nit-wit: Yes saw it. Got disconnected.
<nit-wit> rhino, no problem
<nit-wit> rhino, saw you come back on
<cypha> nope
<cypha> not at all
<bhook> cypha: well then, your issue is more severe than mine is/was
<rhino> nit-wit: Thanks again. Speak tomorrow.
<cypha> should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<nit-wit> rhino, see you then. ;)
<bhook> cypha: well, if you are that hung-up on the theme
<cypha> bhook, theme doesn't bother me. bothers me that it changes
<bhook> cypha: a fresh install might fix it... but after the updates are installed it might break again
<sw0rdfish> !host
<bhook> grrr.... UEC is making me made
<bhook> mad*
<bhook> I think I'm going to have to re-install for the 3rd time this weekend
<bhook> attached volumes aren't recognized by the instances... something isn't right
<cypha> bhook, so basically you've never been able to fix it
<cypha> it's sad that a fresh install seems like the only way to fix this
<bhook> cypha: like I said, I just started ignoring it
<bhook> cypha: I said a clean user directory might
<cypha> any particular files?
<bhook> cypha: I'd just try moving the entire directory and copying back what you need after you get it fixed
<bhook> cypha: a faster way to test that might be to just create a new user and see if the new user has the same problems
<bhook> well, a mildly irritated me is going to go reinstall my servers.... again
<bhook> laterz
<cypha> bye
<cypha> how do I zip files?
<fzapp> cypha, 'zip newname.zip mask'
<fzapp> example: zip mynew.zip *.txt
<fzapp> try 'man zip' for more commands
<cypha> fzapp, to zip a whole directory
<fzapp> In your File Manager you may try to zip with right click
<cypha> keeping it's underlying directory structure
<fzapp> cypha, zip -r newzip <dir>
<eHAPPY> any idea why I cant install Ubuntu 11.04 on any of my systems?
<cypha> thanks fzapp
<cypha> :)
<fzapp> ;)
<fzapp> I will come back soon
<himanshu_> I set the proxy in terminal using http_proxy and in Network Proxy and SYnaptic package manager....yet whernever i run apt-get it gives 407 Proxy Authentication error
<himanshu_> but it works fine in synaptic manager
<cypha> himanshu_, if you've ever had another password, try that password
<Terabyte> does ubuntu server have an admin group?
<Terabyte> (out of the box)
<himanshu_> the username and passwork is right
<eHAPPY> This is the error I am getting; on all 4 of my machines
<eHAPPY> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=49868
<Oer> eHappy, mint is not supported here.
<eHAPPY> Oer -_- its the same error; would i get support if i just copied all that and pasted it in pastebin?
<Oer> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<eHAPPY> oh good lord; did you read what i said?
<eHAPPY> its the same error
<eHAPPY> [18:35] <eHAPPY> any idea why I cant install Ubuntu 11.04 on any of my systems?
<Oer> ah i see, sorry eHAPPY, same error on Ubuntu you mean
<eHAPPY> yeh
<Oer> oke, check if you have a Sata harddisk, and bios is set on IDE instead of AHCI
<eHAPPY> it is
<eHAPPY> i even forced all ide and same result
<Oer> oke, that might be the issue, set it on AHCI, ubuntu has sata drivers
<Oer> eHAPPY, if that does not solve, check how many Primairy partitions you have now
<eHAPPY> all disks are raw btw
<Oer> oke, no 4 primairy partitions issue then.
<eHAPPY> pssf found the problem
<eHAPPY> iso is corrupt
<eHAPPY> failed md5 check and its ~125mb smaller than it should be
<eHAPPY> oh the small things
<Oer> oh, do you have the iso checked or the cd ?
<Oer> if the iso is oke, brun at slow speed x4 x8
<eHAPPY> well im trying on vm right now to install
<eHAPPY> otherwise it would take longer to test all these options
<eHAPPY> but yeh the iso was fucked
<Oer> pls, my mum is reading this too
<cypha> should I install the 3rd party software when installing Ubuntu?
<chilversc> why does ubuntuforums keep demanding I have an account and login to view posts?
<th0r> chilversc: I believe those posts are obsolete and no longer apply, so they have been deletede
<cypha> do you guys usually install the 3rd party software (Flash, MP3, other media) when installing ubuntu, or do it manually later?
<gilrez> hello everyone!
<cypha> hi
<chilversc> ah, yeah probably the case seeing a similar question on askubuntu saying that newer versions of iTunes encrypt daap
<cypha> chilversc, that's to answer me?
<chilversc> nope
<cypha> so did you install the 3rd party mp3 and flash software during full installation?
<cypha> or did you do it manually later?
<Oer> cypha, i installed it directly
<cypha> Oer, including fluendo MP3 plugin?
<Oer> cypha, yes.
<cypha> cool, thanks
<com64> okay, I'm back
<com64> my internet failed.
<chilversc> meh, I guess I can't stream music from my mac using itunes
<com64> *sigh*
<com64> whoops wrong channel, terribly sorry.
<TrentH> Anybody having anyluck with Empathy & facebook?
<deven_> i can not modify permission for executing file to "allow executing a program", its saying "you are not owner, you can not change this permissions" how to fix this?
<rumpe1> deven_, usually by using sudo
#ubuntu 2012-07-16
<Yahoo> where dem hoes at
<boldfilter> holler
<Yahoo> boldfilter, elky is a hoe
<Yahoo> is she here?
<boldfilter> who dat
<szal> [01:59:22] <Yahoo> anyways, I need help k <- sounds to me like a case of needing a psychiatrist
<boldfilter> Ya, bra
<boldfilter> Head doctor good
<Yahoo> where is the offtopic channel
<Yahoo> boldfilter, holla atcha boiiiiii
<yeats> !ot | Yahoo
<ubottu> Yahoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Yahoo> yeats, I did ask a ubuntu related question, scroll up and stop trying to be sucha rat.
<Yahoo> Oh
<Yahoo> Ha
<Yahoo> ignore that
<Yahoo> thanks yeats, you scoundrel, you
<boldfilter> They'll kick you bro #justsayin
<Medjai> #gtfo ... JUST SAYING!
<Medjai> lol
<Medjai> that was for @yahoo
<boldfilter> Oh Hai
<Yahoo> Medjai, you can't say that was "for @" something, it makes no sense
<Yahoo> #noobsRus <---- Medjai, join it.
<oli_> hi there i need help reinstalling ff please how do i do a full uninstall and reinstall, alternatively how long does a full upgrade take from 11 to 12
<oli_> i mean upgrade of ubuntu
<Yahoo> upgrade of ubuntu?
<Yahoo> oli_, grab a book, go outside and never look back
<Yahoo> ubuntu sucks
<oli_> i know but it seems like a real effort to change to linux mint
<boldfilter> Yahoo is not cool with this racist oppression
<oli_> why do you say that if your here anyway
<oli_> but i want to watch silly flash videos on youtube and books don't do that
<|Long|> can somone plz help? my crontab doesn't start as scheduled, it has +x and 777
<acemeister> hey
<Yahoo> I need help too
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: do you have a desktop UI?
<Yahoo> someone give me a list of social chans please and thank youuu
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, yes i do
<ActionParsnip> !alis | Yahoo
<ubottu> Yahoo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Yahoo> ActionParsnip, thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: install gnome-schedule and use that, it's a GUI for cron, you can run:  gksudo gnome-schedule   to cron as root
<cogtest> #cogita-10142
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, thanks i give that a try
<oli_> how do i uninstall firefox fullly
<ActionParsnip> oli_: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*
<oli_> the package list could not be parsed or opened
<antukin> oli sudo apt-get purge firefox
<Dr_willis> that will NOT remove yoru users firefox settings...
<oli_> dr willis that command didn't work anyway
<Dr_willis> Oli,  clarify what dident work.. and what you were expecting..
<[1]ichi> hi all
<oli_> sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/ol1v33r/0: Read-only file system W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<[1]ichi> got a problem here
<antukin> remove --purge is the same as purge
<[1]ichi> i wanna use SliM and Openbox
<Dr_willis> sounds like you got deeperissues oli_
<oli_> i definately do but i have know idea how to fix them
<oli_> i tried to upgrade to ubuntu 12 and it wouldnt
<[1]ichi> installed both but when i try to login through SliM, Openbox doesn't work
<Dr_willis> read only filesystem = your fs may need fscked.. or the hd is having issues.
<antukin> [1]ichi: F1 to cyvcle thru session and select openbox
<Dr_willis> [1]ichi,  does it work with lightdm?
<[1]ichi> oh, and if i press ctrl-F1 and i type "sudo startx" it works..
<[1]ichi> that's the strange thing
<Dr_willis> [1]ichi,  why are you using 'sudo startx' and not 'startx'
<antukin> [1]ichi: you don't need t slim to use openbox.  gdm I use which is better
<[1]ichi> if i use startx it doesn't start XD
<[1]ichi> i know but gdm it's not customizable like slim
<Dr_willis> [1]ichi,  any error messages?
<Dr_willis> Like you really need to customize the login screen.. you see it for all of like 10 sec :)
<[1]ichi> yes, but i'm not on the netbook running it now, so i can't do a copy-paste .__.
<ActionParsnip> [1]ichi: slim is great :)
<TheSongWriter01> hello I'm new here
<[1]ichi> d3v1an7? LOL that's my old nickname XD
<[1]ichi> ActionParsnip, i know, it is ;)
<d3v1an7> Like, from 2003?
<jen> hey i cannot get into my router from typing in my ip address password
<jen> err no my ip address
<TheSongWriter01> help, a tutorial please
<ActionParsnip> jen: can you ping the IP address?
<[1]ichi> d3v1an7, from  the far '99 XD
<jen> ping?
<Dr_willis> !manual | TheSongWriter01
<ubottu> TheSongWriter01: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<d3v1an7> Hahaha, you win then :)
<ActionParsnip> TheSongWriter01: tutorial for what?
<Dr_willis> jen,  the ping command pings an ip# to show its alive
<d3v1an7> Sorry for stealing :)
<[1]ichi> oh nothing
<TheSongWriter01> install java on linux
<[1]ichi> it was a good nickname ;)
<jen> Dr_willis, i don't know what that means, usually i can log into actiontec
<ActionParsnip> TheSongWriter01: I use: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html   works well
<Dr_willis> !java | TheSongWriter01
<ubottu> TheSongWriter01: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_willis> the webupd8 guide works well ;)
<TheSongWriter01> Dr_willis thanks!!
<antukin> Jen you type not your ip address but the ip address of your router
<tr3nton> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<jen> antukin, how do i aquire this?
<jen> acquire*
<antukin> most router has 192.168.0.1 or 1.0 or 1.1
<antukin> depens on your router
<Dr_willis> time to check the routers docs. :)
<ActionParsnip> antukin: some use 10.0.0.0/24 as well
<jen> well i just want to know what mine is
<antukin> ActionParsnip: these are private ip addresss mostly enterprises
<jen> is there something i can type in somewhere?
<SecretFire> whats the terminal command to run distribution upgrade
<jen> brb
<Dr_willis> jen,  start with determining the pcs ip.
<ActionParsnip> antukin: yes, both fall into the standard range :)
<jen> brb
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | SecretFire
<ubottu> SecretFire: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<PhatTony> ActionParsnip, Those are old school class c
<PhatTony> range
<PhatTony> But, thats no longer needed since classless subnetting
<ActionParsnip> PhatTony: still works and is standard, you can also use 172.16.0.0/16   all comply with RFC1918
<Dr_willis> brand new router here defauled to using 192.168.1.x
<PhatTony> ActionParsnip, Yes, it still applies but not necessary
<designbybeck_> Gparted question, I deleted the other partiion, I have 181gb of unacclloated space... But I don't know how to give it to the other partion?
<designbybeck_> It iwll not let me drag it bigger than the space it has on my second partiion
<ActionParsnip> PhatTony: they are equally good to use
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: is the partition mounted?
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  enlarge the other partition.. (back up inporntant data first thats on it)  is one a prinary and other inside an extended?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: and it if it swap, have you ran swapoff ?
<designbybeck_> no it isn't ActionParsnip
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  are they next to each other?
<designbybeck_> yes all data is backedup Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  a pastebin of 'sudo fdisk -l' may help
<designbybeck_> it is sda2 extended?
<NiKon> what is git
<Dr_willis> sda2 should be a primary also.
<Dr_willis> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<designbybeck_> and then it has sda6 inside it which is the one i'm trying to make bigger
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<jen> i am back, how do i log into my actiontec router? I need to block people from getting on my network
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  and where are you getting  the sda6 space  from
<Dr_willis> jen,  http://the.ip.of.yoyur.router
<jen> Dr_willis, umm that didnt work
<designbybeck_>         crap i don't have a way to hook that one to the net right now to upload screen shot Dr_willis
 * Dr_willis wonders where sda5 went
<PhatTony> jen:  Does your router have the mac or security capabilities?
<Dr_willis> jen,  details would be helpfill as to as what it did do...
<designbybeck_> let me sneaker network it
<jen> it did nothing
<Dr_willis> jen,  and you really should be checking your routers docs..
<jen> Dr_willis, I dont know how to do that
<jen> oh wait a second like underneath xD
<PhatTony> jen: Whats the make and manufacture of your router?
<Dr_willis> how to check the docs?  read its manual? check the routers homepage?
<jen> actiontec
<PhatTony> Never heard of it
<ActionParsnip> jen: if you run:  netstat -nr | awk 'BEGIN {while ($3!="0.0.0.0") getline; print $2}'
<PhatTony> But, usually its 192.168.1.2
<PhatTony> 192.168.1.1
<jen> Dr_willis, and how would I check the homepage, i ussually just type in my IP address into the adress bar
<ActionParsnip> jen: it will show you your gateway IP, this is the router's internal IP
<PhatTony> 192.168.1.254
<PhatTony> jen: Open a terminal window
<PhatTony> and enter
<Dr_willis> jen,   what ip exactly? You check the homepage.. by opening up a browser.. and looking for the router makers homepage....
<PhatTony> the following
<PhatTony> ifconfig
<jen> no i googled it real quick lol
<ActionParsnip> jen: the command I gave when ran in terminal, shows the router's IP.
<ActionParsnip> jen: no 'googling' needed
<FreezingCold> How easy is multiseat-wizard-bicefalo?
<FreezingCold> I've been thinking of doing that for the family computer
<jen> last time I trusted someone on here my computer shut down -.-
 * Dr_willis isent really sure how this is  ubuntu support related... and if your router is letting people in by default.. id suggest a better brand router next time...
<designbybeck_> Dr_willis: ActionParsnip sorry had to take it with my phone: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/34919
<designbybeck_> not sure yo ucan see it
<Dr_willis> you have to resize sda2 first.. i belive.. then  resize the sda6
<designbybeck_> Dr_willis:  when I slect sda2 everything else grays out
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: You'll need to expand the extended partition, then extend the logical partition into that
<Dr_willis> or just copy everything from sda6 to where sda1 was. :) remake the partition, then delete the ones below it. and just have sda1 and swap.
<Dr_willis> its weird that sda5 is below sda6 also.
<designbybeck_> ActionParsnip:  I can't drag that extented
<Dr_willis> notice the Lock keys? i think swap is in use..
<designbybeck_> oh i see that Dr_willis
<designbybeck_> do i just click swaapoff?
<Dr_willis> try it and see. ;)
<Dr_willis> i always do this sort of work from a Live Gparted CD.
<FreezingCold> jen: what did you type?
<jen> hault something
<jen> or jus thault
<jen> hault*
<jen> iconfig
<designbybeck_> That did it boys! Thanks Dr_willis and ActionParsnip... Partitions always scare me, but I'm slowly learning!!
<jen> oops
<FreezingCold> jen: did not follow
<naryfa> Does anyone know how to make updatedb constantly scan for file changes so that when I have to use "locate" after moving files around, I don't have to manually updatedb each time? Is something like that even possible?
<escott> naryfa, no updatedb is not an online file database
<naryfa> escott: is there an alternative I could use?
<naryfa> escott: if you happen to know, of course
<hats> hey everyone. I'm trying to download all .rar files from http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/high-definition-trailers.php but it stops after downloading and rejecting high-definition-trailers.php and doesn't follow any of the links. I am using the command: wget -r -A.rar http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/high-definition-trailers.php
<hats> anyone have an idea of how to get it working?
<escott> naryfa, http://rlocate.sourceforge.net/
<naryfa> escott: much appreciated, thanks
<escott> naryfa, project seems pretty dead though
<naryfa> escott: yes, I'm seeing it now, and it only mentions Kernel 2.6
<ActionParsnip> hats: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/use-wget-to-download-multiple-files-with-wildcards-603486/    may help
<m_> Anyone what to chat
<naryfa> escott: I just read that using "find" doesn't require updating the database, would you happen to know the proper query syntax? Typing find / filename spews out entire filesystm
<naryfa> filesystem*
<escott> naryfa, find is a rather advanced search tool. the closest to locate like functionality would be find /folder -iname PATTERN  which would search for a case insensitive name matching the regexp PATTERN. I would not run find on / it will take forever
<naryfa> escott: it does take time, I agree. There's also gnome-search-tool, I have to check how that works. However, it's GUI
<mophead> ActionParsnip : Yo! I just did fsck and it didn't say anything...
<Colonel187> hello there
<Colonel187> Is anybody available to help a super noob?
<naryfa> escott: Thanks for your help
<Colonel187> I'm stuck trying to install ubuntu 12.04 and the internets have failed me.
<mophead> oh look, I got a df -h!
<Colonel187> anybody?
<mophead> Colonel187: tell them which errors you're getting
<mophead> it says "dev/sda1" is totally full. anyone know what that is?
<naryfa> escott:  sudo find f / -iname firefox
<naryfa> escott: this worked
<escott> naryfa, you shouldnt need sudo for something like that
<naryfa> escott: if I don't it cries for 100 lines about /proc/ permission denied
<Colonel187_> IS this thing working. I'm looking for assistance
<ActionParsnip> mophead: uninstall old kernels
<escott> naryfa, you could redirect errors to /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> mophead: also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<escott> Colonel187_, details please
<Colonel187_> <--Super noob needs help installing ubuntu 12.04, install freezes
<naryfa> escott: just add 0 > /dev/null ?
<mophead> actionparsnip: I can't uninstall the old kernels because there's no space
<ActionParsnip> mophead: the apt-get clean command may free some
<naryfa> escott: no .... 2
<naryfa> escott: 2 > /dev/null
<naryfa> escott: this way?
<ActionParsnip> mophead: now you have a df -h which you didn't have before it should be removable
<escott> naryfa, sure
<naryfa> escott: perfect
<Colonel187_> um ok i can boot up into trial, i'm using it now. When I try to install ubuntu it always freeze when I click continue of the time zone screen
<mophead> it's doing it! it's doing it!
<Colonel187> I'm back whoever it was that was going to help me
<naryfa> escott: one more question, if I want to alias this entire find query as "search" for example, do I do it in /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc and why?
<escott> naryfa, ~/.bashrc
<Colonel187> So the install copies files and shows me the time zone screen, when I click continue the install freezes every time. I"ve tried all the different install options, even manually partitioning a drive and it's a no go. I found a forum that mentioned something out un installing unibiquity slide show. I tried that and it still freezes
<eddyman> possible to write script (shell/perl/etc) to simulate keyaction? my goal is to have this run as cron-job to set brightness level of my laptop screen
<Colonel187> anybody have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: have you tested RAM using memtest
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Fyodorovna> Colonel187, you are not exceding the primary partitons number are you?
 * A_J greets ActionParsnip
<Colonel187> no. I don't know really how to do anything. I'm trying to learn ubuntu but can't even get it installed LOL.  I have 8 gigs
<ActionParsnip> A_J: howdy
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: amount of ram is irrelevant
<Colonel187> yes I md5 checked the iso. this problem also occurs with Mint
<A_J> I have a question. I'm gonna purchase a VPS and it has the latest OS being Ubuntu 9.04 can i update to 12.04 ?
<Colonel187> From what I gathered from forums and searching is that 12.04 has a huge bug in the installation. I just don't know how to fix it or by pass it
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: Mint is based on Ubuntu so trying Mint isn't really trying much different at all
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, what about Cinnamon?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you can upgrade it to 9.10, then to 10.04 then to 12.04
<Fyodorovna> A_J, are you sure it is 9.04 that is end of life.
<Colonel187> I know just providing information
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: if the installer has the issue, the DE isn't the issue
<Fyodorovna> A_J, but as suggested upgrades can be done, just checking the number here.
<eddyman> Colonel187: could be that your hard drive has bad blocks
<Colonel187> i"ve scanned it, my hard drive is fine
<A_J> Fyodorovna : http://puu.sh/ISTt
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: did you try upgrading ubiquity in the liveCD then running the install as usual?
<A_J> do i need to upgrade though ?
<naryfa> escott: do aliases work right away or do I have to restart or update something?
<Colonel187> That is a forign language to me
<Colonel187> like I said i'm trying to install ubuntu so i can learn how to finally use linux.  How do i upgrade ubiquity
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: in the liveCD, get online then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<Colonel187> k doing it now
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: ubiquity is the installer app, so upgrading it to the latest version may help
<A_J> ActionParsnip do i need to upgrade from 9.04 or not. i just plan to run a znc on this VPS
<Fyodorovna> A_J, I would just install 12.04 if me, it sounds like the 9.04 is not yours anyway is this correct?
<escott> naryfa, they have to be sourced in your environment
<naryfa> escott: in $PATH ?
<escott> naryfa, so any new login shell will include them
<A_J> nah it's not mine it's given by the VPS provider. Fyodorovna
<naryfa> escott: how do I do that?
<escott> naryfa, they aren't part of $PATH, but the same rules apply. logout/login if you want new vt's that are not login shells to include them
<naryfa> escott: gracias
<A_J> ActionParsnip and Fyodorovna i'll bbl. Thanks
<eddyman> Colonel187: to learn linux get familiar with the command-line. there is a command called "man" which stands for manual. so what i said before was that you may have a faulty hard drive - corrupt sectors (blocks) on the drive. you can use the command called "badblocks" - to learn about that run "man badblocks" in terminal (press Q to quit any time you done reading this manual). also what you could do is create your partition manually before c
<eddyman> aw, he left haha
<eddyman> Colonel187: to learn linux get familiar with the command-line. there is a command called "man" which stands for manual. so what i said before was that you may have a faulty hard drive - corrupt sectors (blocks) on the drive. you can use the command called "badblocks" - to learn about that run "man badblocks" in terminal (press Q to quit any time you done reading this manual). also what you could do is create your partition manually before c
<Colonel187> Hello. firefox crashed. who was helping me?
<eddyman> Colonel187: you see my (long) message?
<Colonel187> I ran sudo apt-get update, but what was the other command? sudo apt-get ubiquity something?
<eddyman> Colonel187: i believe someone suggested to install ubiquity although im not familiar with myself, but to do that "sudo apt-get install ubiquity"
<Colonel187> Yes. I've checked the hard drive, I've also tried creating the partitions manually using a guide I found online. None of that is the issue
<Colonel187> ok I get 0 upgraded ubiquity is already the newest version
<Colonel187> want me to run the installer and paste the log?
<dubleeh> I am a noob to IRC so correct me if I do somthing stupid. I own an Asus 1225B-su17 and just put 12.04 on it. It wont halt on shutdown just reboot. Who do I ask for help with this?
<eddyman> yea you can for us to better understand your problem but i suggest not pasting here directly but use www.pastebin.com
<Colonel187> ok
<eddyman> dubleeh: have you ever tried running "sudo shutdown now"
<dwakar> dubleeh yeah run frm the terminal
<eddyman> dubleeh: sudo shutdown -H now"
<Starn> i'm in need of help with my ubuntu install.
<eddyman> -H means to request the system to hault, -P requests system to power off
<eddyman> Starn: tell us your issue
<dubleeh> I searched the forums but no luck.  Is this the #Ubuntu channel?
<dubleeh>  Maybe I should leran abot IRC somemore
<dubleeh> ?
<dubleeh> ... ok This maybe a log bot that i dont understand so if this im not speaking into the abysss then hit me back at dubleeh@gmail.com
<FloodBot1> dubleeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starn> when i boot into ubuntu it kinda functions and kind of does not.. and it displays the last image that was on windows.. even if i do a hard reboot.
<Colonel187> ok this is dumb how do I copy the text in the log?  I tried ctrl+c and ctrl+x and right click and I can't get the text copeid
<dwakar> dubleeh this is a real person speaking hit "sudo shutdown -h now" in the terminal
<Starn> and when it doesn't show the last thing on windows it shows a fuzzy pixelated screen kinda like snow from a TV. but coloured and lots of grey.
<dwakar> Colonel187: if you're trying to copy from terminal use mouse
<eddyman> Colonel187: when copy/paste in terminal i right click
<Colonel187> it doesn't work
<Colonel187> it's the log of the install
<eddyman> interesting
<Starn> this image is on the "background" the foreground such as apps and tool bar are perfectly fine.. except the whole them not responding to mouse clicks.
<Colonel187> anyway the last message I saw before it froze is run apt-get update to update ubiquity
<Colonel187> but i'm typing sudo apt-get update and it runs throught a list of checks and then says you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems? didn't I just do that?
<eddyman> Starn: perhaps you did not shutdown windows properly. this tends to cause problems, so try to boot into windows and properly shutdown from the start menu
<Starn> eddyman: i've done that.. multiple times.
<escott> Colonel187, usually one runs apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<Colonel187> ok it's doing stuff
<Starn> eddyman: i've even used my external hard drive that as ubuntu on it as well and same problem (except it says unable to mount hard drives)
<Starn> eddyman: and they was working perfectly fine not to long ago.. and i've not updated or installed anything new on ubuntu or windows..
<Colonel187> Can't wait to get away from my windows dependancy and learn ubuntu, then #2 is to learn android programming
<dwakar> Colonel187: good for you
<Colonel187> thanks :)
<Starn> Colonel187: if you're a gamer you'll always need win... but otherwise you're all set :)
<eddyman> Starn: maybe it's a X windows or Compiz issue
<ActionParsnip> Starn: depends what games you want to play ;)
<ActionParsnip> Starn: I game quite happily on Linux
<Colonel187> I am a gamer. but I can make windows my secondary O/S not my primary
<Starn> eddyman: i was thiking the same thing. but i've not found any issues with either.
<eddyman> Starn: try turning Compiz off?
<Starn> ActionParsnip: this is true.. heck WoW runs on it..
<Colonel187> I ready steam is releasing a linux client soon
<Starn> eddyman: by defualt i have compiz off.. i dislike running it.
<ActionParsnip> Starn: urban terror and penumbra run awesome
<Starn> Colonel187: if they do that'll be amazing but i've been hearing this since before they released the mac client.
<Starn> ActionParsnip: yeah i have them :) also heard oil rush is good.
<Colonel187> ok I got an error at the end of upgrade. I pasted the text in that website link you shared with me. How do I let you see it
<rgates414> Beating head against wall trying to find windows drivers for ndiswrapper...
<dwakar> Colonel187: copy the url and paste it here
<eddyman> Starn: maybe its a memory issue. you can use "top" in terminal to see which programs are eating up cpu usage and ram
<eddyman> in "top" press K to kill a process
<Colonel187> http://pastebin.com/cqiiHZYm
<Starn> eddyman: memory isn't an issue.. unless it's failing.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Colonel187
<ubottu> Colonel187: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: may help
<Colonel187> i ran apt-get install ubiquity again and got this http://pastebin.com/6Zxj5QU2
<rgates414> What driver files exactly do you need load to ndiswrapper to get the driver to install properly?  anybody?
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: do you have software centre open?
<ActionParsnip> rgates414: .inf and .sys
<Colonel187> no, but the installer is still frozen I can't get it to force close. or rather don't know how
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: then that's why. If the installer is running the it will cause the issue. You need to upgrade the installer before running it
<Colonel187> oh ok. well now I know how
<rgates414> Can't find ANY .inf files for it... Am I looking in the wrong place??  Thought it would be in SYSTEM32 folder along with the .sys
<volan> Colonel187, also try 'apt-get clean'
<Colonel187> can I force close it or do I have to reboot
<eddyman> Colonel187: you can use "top" or "kill" or "pkill" to stop any programs
<Colonel187> how would I use that
<rgates414> Found 3 different .dll files though.. seriously about to give up here..
<eddyman> but idk the command of the installer :\
<Colonel187> oh
<ActionParsnip> rgates414: I suggest you download the driver from the manufacturers site and copy it from the ntfs partition in Ubuntu
<Colonel187> is there a graphical task manager like windows.
<eddyman> Colonel187: possibly to find out process number/name run "ps ax | grep install"
<ActionParsnip> Colonel187: probably easier to reboot. Select to try the OS then run the command I gave a while back, then run the installer
<eddyman> Colonel187: yes, in command-line it is "top" but in a gui, it is called System Monitor
<rgates414> ntfs partition?  Full disclosure:  I know dick about linux
<ActionParsnip> rgates414: your NTFS partition is readable by Ubuntu so you can copy the file over
<Colonel187> alright then rebooting
<eddyman> NTFS is a type of filesystem that Microsoft created for Windows
<ActionParsnip> rgates414: are you sure there is no native driver for your wifi chip?
<Medjai> Can someone tell me why when i set a keyboard shortcut via: System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Window ... It is cleared after reboot?
<eddyman> Linux users tend to Ext3 or 4
<eddyman> use*
<Medjai> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 btw
<rgates414> When I try to install the native driver, which is says is compatible with my pci, it still doesn;t work
<rgates414> BCM 4322
<eddyman> Medjai: sometimes Ubuntu does not save gconf related settings. it's a pain in the butt, i know. but i found that logging off and back in forces a save..sometimes
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | rgates414
<ubottu> rgates414: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Medjai> eddyman, is there a command I can issue?
<rgates414> lol, ty.
<ActionParsnip> rgates414: there is a native driver, those broadcom things arte the easiest ones to install
<rgates414> So I'm noticing.. ;)
<eddyman> Medjai: "man gsettings"
<eddyman> Medjai: could also install gconf-editor for a gui
<volan> I am trying to fix/setup a dsl connection remotely. I set up the box several months ago (11.10) for my father and at the time I thought it was odd, but the internet connection "just worked". I didn't have to put in a password or mess with any settings. I connected a fresh install ubuntu where a winXP box was, and ba-bam, there was internet.
<volan> Now months later it has stopped working. The ISP is dsl extreme. They only officially support win and mac and are not much help (even when explaining that it had been working)
<ActionParsnip> volan: can you connect with windows?
<volan> no more windows
<volan> only ubuntu
<volan> i took his xp box -
<volan> He is too far away for me to just pop over so we have been working over the phone. We went through the suggestions here:
<volan> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1471587.html  about ten times. I have had him very carefully check the MAC address, etc.
<ActionParsnip> volan: I'd check settings in the router, you could also try rebooting the router itself
<volan> there is no router - just the modem
<volan> pppoeconf goes through some scanning and comes back with:
<volan> Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access  Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<Medjai> eddyman, doesn't look like the logout did anything
<Medjai> it's a bit annoying i'm trying to tie window minimize to (ctrl + alt + 8) and window toggle maximize to (ctrl + alt + 9 )
<Medjai> doing it through system settings works only for the session
<KingKatari> yes i need some help with IPtables
<Medjai> i tried then going to ccsm and going to general options > key bindings
<KingKatari> i need to know how to allow any and all traffic from a certain port
<Medjai> when i set them as soon as i get out it resets them back to whatever the default was... is this a bug that it cant set those two to any other binding?
<blubee> hello guys, i have ubuntu 12.04 i downloaded adobe acrobat with sudo apt-get acroread and i am trying to enable adobe pdf in google chrome, but it doesn't seem to be working. I dont even see the option to enable adobe reader in chrome. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> blubee: its default enabled, you don't need to install acroread for it to work
<blubee> ActionParsnip when i go online to my bank website i am unable to view the pdf
<KingKatari> yes i need some help with IPtables
<KingKatari> i need to know how to allow any and all traffic from a certain port
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | KingKatari
<ubottu> KingKatari: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<blubee> ActionParnip its embedded in the webpage and it just shows a blank screen, when I used windows for a while i had to go into adobe and enable internet viewing pdf then go into chrome disable the default pdf viewer and enable adobe reader, on ubuntu there is no option to enable adobe reader but the disable chrome pdf viewer is there
<b2coutts_> Hey, when I execute a program (i.e. firefox) from the terminal, that terminal is forced to remain open while the program is open. Is there a way to execute a program from the terminal, without locking the terminal to the program?
<JoseeAntonioR> b2coutts_: Alt+F2 and then execute the command from there
<dwakar> b2coutts_: try firefox &
<b2coutts_> dwakar: thanks
<johndeere> morning all
<ActionParsnip> b2coutts_: use nohup and it should be ok
<johndeere> I am having some issues and was hoping someone could point me in any direction
<johndeere> I have an Adata S599 55GB SSD
<johndeere> when I install Ubuntu on it
<johndeere> 11.10 will not boot at all
<ActionParsnip> johndeere: ease up on the enter key
<johndeere> 12.04 is ridiculously slow
<ActionParsnip> johndeere: what video chip do you use?
<johndeere> radeon
<ActionParsnip> johndeere: did you enable the proprietary driver?
<johndeere> It failed to enable on 12.04 and as I say, cannot get to it in 11.10
<johndeere> would that be the major cause? because this is where it gets really funny. If I stick the disk in a usb casing, it boots into 11.10, but not on SATA, I have tried multiple cables on multiple ports
<ActionParsnip> johndeere: if you use Unity2D session it should be faster
<johndeere> ActionParsnip: when I say slow, I am talking like 15 minutes to boot on an SSD....
<johndeere> ActionParsnip: I'll try the video driver now and let you guys know
<ActionParsnip> johndeere: oh the boot is slow... I thought you meant in the OS itself
<ActionParsnip> johntash: you can run:  dmesg | less    and look for large gaps in the time on the left to see why its taking so long
<garbagepailkid> Torvalds probably uses the Mate desktop
<ActionParsnip> garbagepailkid: probably kde
<MagiC3PO> If I boot to an Ubuntu 12.04 Live CD, can I upgrade 11.10 that way?
<MagiC3PO> Or at least FINISH a partially completed upgrade?
<JoseeAntonioR> MagiC3PO: No, you would need an 11.10 CD.
<MagiC3PO> I mean upgrade 11.10 to 12.04
<zorg24> yes MagiC3PO that should work, I've never tried it, but doubt it wouldn't work
<zorg24> although why not just use the upgrade functionality in the update manager MagiC3PO
<MagiC3PO> Well, my laptop decided to crash during the update via that.
<chillpill_> very brave
<Renski> trying to install an older version of mysql with "sudo apt-get install mysql-server=5.1.58-1ubuntu1" but complains that that it depends on mysql-server-5.1
<Renski> bit confused
<RaverX3X> humm question
<MagiC3PO> Anyways, my 12.04 CD (Actually, it's a DVD) just finished burning
<MagiC3PO> Time to give that a shot.
<RaverX3X> just installed linux to my desktop but it wont boot without a flash drive that i used to install it inserted
<Renski> How would I go about installing 5.1.58?
<MagiC3PO> RaverX3X, are you sure you Installed rather than did the Try from CD option?
<RaverX3X> no it installed
<MagiC3PO> How odd.
<RaverX3X> cause once booted its reading from the hdd i can remove the usb stick
<RaverX3X> and it still runs
<MagiC3PO> Anyways, time to boot to the CD
<RaverX3X> i even tried sudo update-grub
<RaverX3X> but without the usb stick in i just get the  _
<RaverX3X> like it doesnt realize theres a boot loader
<MagiC3PO> DARN YOU PHONE
<RaverX3X> now i cant even get it to re install from usb because the option isnt there it just boots to ubuntu installed on the hdd
<zorg24> RaverX3X, is their important data on your hard drive
<RaverX3X> conidering i just installed linux no lol
<RaverX3X> what about sudo fdisk -l
<RaverX3X> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<zorg24> RaverX3X, well it could have been on a seperate partition or something
<RaverX3X> theres nothing important on my pc atm
<RaverX3X> the only issue is now
<zorg24> point in case I'd reformat the drive and install again
<RaverX3X> if i stick the usb stick in and try to boot to that
<zorg24> also RaverX3X what did you use to make the usb stick?
<RaverX3X> pendrive + ubunto 12.04 lts iso
<RaverX3X> from the ubuntu homepage
<zorg24> If you didn't use the tool on the ubuntu download just to be safe make it again with that
<zorg24> oh ok nvr mind
<RaverX3X> its the same pen drive that i used to install it to my laptop
<zorg24> I thought maybe you made a persistant bootable ubuntu usb drive by accident
<RaverX3X> which is fine by the way been fine on that for months lol
<RaverX3X> i just got tired of windows on my pc
<zorg24> you said it was like their was no bootloader right?
<Colonel187> hello. I'm back, had to make dinner. I'm still not able to complete the install of ubuntu
<zorg24> oh wait are you turning it on w/ the flash drive in RaverX3X?
<zorg24> your bios may be booting off the flash drive instead of the hard drive
<RaverX3X> i installed ubuntu then after it installed it said i had to reboot at that point i removed the usb stick
<RaverX3X> then rebooted once it rebooted it just sits at the _ flashing
<Colonel187> I ran apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade, then apt-get install ubiquity. the installer still freezes on time zone
<zorg24> jeez its been so long since I did an install I can't recall if at that point you have to leave the install media in
<RaverX3X> well it said to remove it lol
<RaverX3X> so i did
<zorg24> oh
<RaverX3X> never had a issue with grub not being detected a t boot time
<RaverX3X> tell now
<yannick> hello world
<Colonel187> anybody have any other suggestions
<dwakar> Colonel187: are you installing it in vbox or something
<yannick> grub-install ?
<zorg24> I'm thinking something weird happened and grub didn't install correctly
<Colonel187> no i'm installing it on a hard drive from the usb stick
<yannick> ok
<yannick> sorry
<zorg24> RaverX3X, one sec there's a tool to fix grub automagically I forgot what its called though
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, have you tried the usb and seen if it boots regular, could grub of been put on it?
<dwakar> ok
<RaverX3X> ya it will boot to my os if i stick the usb stick in and hit f8 pick the flash drive
<dwakar> which ubuntu are you installing colonel187
<Fyodorovna> !bootrepair
<RaverX3X> it wont give me the linux installer but it boots to ubuntu 12.04
<Colonel187> ubuntu 12.04
<Colonel187> ok here is the low down
<RedSocrates> RaverX3X, just to check, when you did the installation you chose to install grub to the MBR?
<RaverX3X> no ironicly it never asked
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, so you can get to the installs desktop with the usb correct?
<RaverX3X> no actually i cant
<RaverX3X> it keeps booting to the os
<RedSocrates> RaverX3X, it should have asked, though I've never done a USB installation to confirm... That's odd.
<RaverX3X> now  with it installed
<dwakar> Colonel187: are you installing it on a ubuntu preinstalled machine
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, when you say OS whwt do you mean?
<Fyodorovna> what*
<zorg24> RedSocrates, installing from USB it should still ask its the exact same iso file used
<Magiobiwan> Hmm.
<Colonel187> I checked MD5, my hdd is healthy, I can install ubuntu through windows and only that way. I don't want that. I searched and searched and I keep seeing on forums that the installer is broken for ubuntu 12.04 and Mint. I just don't know how to fix it. I was being helped before but had to leave for dinner
<RedSocrates> zorg24, Yeah, that's what I would have thought.
<RaverX3X> meaning it will boot ubuntu as it would normally if grub was installed to the hdd
<Colonel187> I"ve tried update/upgrade
<Magiobiwan> SO, I couldn't use the CD to do the upgrade
<Colonel187> tried removing and re installing ubiquity, still no go
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, use the tab complete with user names here so we know who you are talking to. You can install grub to the mbr from the OS.
<Magiobiwan> I just ended up replacing my broken, fresh install of old Ubuntu
<Colonel187> dwaker: no this is a home built machine
<Magiobiwan> With a clean, new, up to date version of 12.04
<dwakar> Colonel187: are you switching from windows or dualboot or upgrading ubuntu
<dwakar> Colonel187: which one
<Colonel187> I am attempting to dual boot with windows. but would like to move away from windows once I learn how to use linux
<zorg24> RaverX3X, its sounding more and more like you somehow installed grub to the USB drive by accident
<RaverX3X> thats what i thought i am trying to get grub to install to the hdd atm
<dwakar> ok is that usb made with linux live usb maker or something of windows Colonel187
<Colonel187> yes it is
<RaverX3X> zorg24 just ran grub-update on it
<RaverX3X> zorg24 like i said it was weird cause i never had that happen before this isnt my first install of nix lol
<Colonel187> BUT, I also made a live cd of Mint and that freezes in the exact same spot. I know mint is based off ubuntu
<dwakar> did it said something about not supporting 12.04 or something like that Colonel187
<zorg24> Colonel187, just use the option in the installer to dual later you can delete your windows partition and resize your other partitions, also if you want to move away from windows absolutely do NOT use wubi
<Colonel187> no
<xxiao> i have two PCs both running 10.04, one has 1024*768 tty1-6, one has 640-480, what's causing that?
<zorg24> actually Colonel187 either way don't use wubi
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX   X is the HD check it with sudo fdisk -l
<xxiao> tried to play with /etc/default/grub, did not help
<xxiao> in fact on both machine the /etc/default/grub are identical too
<Colonel187> the log in the installation windows shows something about runing apt-get update before it crashes but I've done that
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, then run sudo update-grub
<yannick> ok
<dwakar> Colonel187: ok so it freezes at the time zone
<Colonel187> yes
<yannick> not now
<dwakar> have you tried "try ubuntu" option
<Colonel187> I do not want to use wubi
<dwakar> if not do that first
<zorg24> Colonel187, good I was just making sure
<Colonel187> yes. i'm using it now i've also tried the straight install option
<Fyodorovna> Colonel187, there is a alternative disc for a text install.
<Colonel187> there is?
<zorg24> Colonel187, ya you want the link?
<Colonel187> the problem with that is I am installing this to learn how to use it so i only know what i've been told so far. I don't know if i can command line install
<Fyodorovna> Colonel187, if you need it, also on the main ubuntu site.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<RaverX3X> zerg24 and colonel187 tried that it says it doesnt have a bios when trying to  install grub to the hdd
<yannick> nope for me
<zorg24> Colonel187, no its not a command line install just a text based interface
<Colonel187> oh ok like choose a number and press enter
<yannick> 2
<zorg24> ya basically
<enteL> theres a lack of point and click
<zorg24> you need 64 bit or 32 bit?
<yannick> 64
<Colonel187> now let me ask you this. I read that if I have 64 bit hardware I should use 64 bit. But 32 bit is more compatible. SHould I switch to 64 bit
<yannick> reflexion
<zorg24> Colonel187, its only a big issue if you more than 4 GB of ram
<enteL> 64 bit if memory allows
<Colonel187> I have 8
<yannick> ok
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, can you pastebin sudo fdisk -lu    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<RaverX3X> ya hold on lol
<zorg24> Colonel187, than you should use 64 bit, otherwhise only 4 GB will be utilized
<yannick> nope for me
<Colonel187> is it the alternait install
<Colonel187> lol alternate
<yannick> correct
<Colonel187> ok. going to try it.
<zorg24> Colonel187, http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso or if you prefer torrents http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<Colonel187> i'll come back and let you know if it works or not
<yannick> no need for me
<zorg24> ok good luck Colonel187
<yannick> ok
<Colonel187> thanks
<yannick> mtfbwy
<yannick> ;)
<RaverX3X> fyodorovna www.pastebin.com/q1VCdaz9
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, from a terminal on the OS sudo grub-install /dev/sde   then sudo update grub  Do you still get a no mbr with these.
<Fyodorovna> RaverX3X, sorry sudo update-grub  hehe you probably know that already.
<Jordan_U> RaverX3X: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<Fyodorovna> +1
<Chamunks> any way to completely remove Oracle java 7 from ubuntu if its not been installed via apt.
<enteL> Chamunks: checkinstall next time
<RaverX3X> ya  i still get those errors fyodorovna
<Chamunks> enteL, im sorry?
<Chamunks> i dont know exactly what checkinstall does.
<Jordan_U> RaverX3X: That will ask you a few questions, one of which is where the grub-pc package should install grub's boot sector on upgrades. Right now it's probably configured to install grub's boot sector to the USB drive on package upgrades. Make sure to configure it to install grub's boot sector to the MBR of the drive that your BIOS will boot from (*not* to a partition). Use space bar to select / unselect a device and enter to continue.
<enteL> Chamunks: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<RaverX3X> oktried the sudo dpkg-reconfigure and i get trub-pc is broken or not fully installed
<RaverX3X> err grub
<RaverX3X> not trub lol
<Chamunks> enteL, well thats an great tool wish they had that for windoze anyways so basically im screwed tho?
<enteL> Chamunks: no, not screwed
<yannick> ok
<Chamunks> enteL, looks like i might have removed it.
<databack> best Linux distro to run through Virtual Box?
<dwakar>  databask arch linux lol
<yannick> nope
<yannick> ;)
<databack> i started to run arch linux
<RaverX3X> sence i cant get the damm grub loader off of the flash drive
<databack> looking around though
<rgates414> Followed directions for bcm43xx problems to a *T*... still no wireless...
<yannick> I say Gentoo
<databack> Ubuntu ran nicely through Virtual Box
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hi, doesn't this mean run this command every two hours? * */2 * * * /var/www/scripts/crons/readfeeds.sh
<yannick> but pointless in this chan ...
<databack> How does Gentoo compare to Ubuntu?
<RedSocrates> Almost totally different
<yannick> yep
<yannick> as I said
<yannick> but pointless in this chan ...
<databack> like how
<yannick> do not know
<rgates414> Anyone have any advice?
<databack> good chat
<yannick> thx
<RedSocrates> databack, Gentoo is entirely source-based, Ubuntu is not, they use different package managers, the installation process for Gentoo is a learning experience whereas for Ubuntu it is supposed to be point and click, etc.
<yannick> thx
<databack> red, thanks
<yannick> sorry for that
<dwakar> RedSocrates: wait you have to compile all the packages?
<Chamunks> enteL, so installing "jre-6u33-linux-x64.bin"  I could run that install with a checkinstall?
<RedSocrates> dwakar, yes
<MEEDORIKEX> whats up people
<capa> hi, i have ubuntu 32 bits installed and i'm willing to install 64 bits I only have 4GB of ram and my processor supports 64 bits. I will lose sth?
<dwakar> RedSocrates: fun huh
<RedSocrates> dwakar, Well, at least when it comes to officially provided software
<RaverX3X> guess ill redownload burn a cd
<RedSocrates> dwakar, some people think it's fun, I guess for the tinkering aspect of it, plus it gives you a lot more control over what is installed on your system
<RaverX3X> and re install lol
<RaverX3X> sence there would be no way
<yannick> :)
<RaverX3X> for it to install it to the cd
<rgates414> Need a hand.  Can anyone help?
<dwakar> RedSocrates: yeah more flexible
<RaverX3X> and oh i picked the HDD as the primary boot
<RaverX3X> looked at install log
<RaverX3X> unless u know a way to wipe the grub loader off the flash drive
<RaverX3X> without killing the bootable flash drive
<RedSocrates> !ask > rgates414
<ubottu> rgates414, please see my private message
<yannick> nice job
<Chamunks> Can I Checkinstall my java.bin file?
<dwakar> RedSocrates: install takes more time
<RedSocrates> dwakar, yes, much more time
<dwakar> RedSocrates: guess i'll "try ubuntu" first , it has a live cd or something right
<dwakar> i mena try gentoo first
<RedSocrates> dwakar, What's your goal?
<yannick> are you sure?
<dwakar> my goal = try gentoo with a live cd if it has
<rgates414> Trying to get my wireless card working.  Yes, it's a damn Broadcom 4322.  Already been to the wifidocs page and followed the directions to a freaking t and still no wifi.  No idea where to go from here.  Any help is appreciated.
<yannick> usb stick?
<yannick> no time for that sorry
<RedSocrates> dwakar, first, I want to make sure I didn't confuse you. You have to compile everything when using Gentoo. You don't have to do that for Ubuntu. That's what you want?
<enteL> broadcom wireless cards >_<
<yannick> lol
<enteL> ive had my battles
<yannick> ;)
<dwakar> RedSocrates: you mean you have to install it to try it?
<yannick> you sould ...
<RedSocrates> dwakar, no, you don't. Both Ubuntu and Gentoo have LiveCDs.
<dwakar> ok RedSocrates thanks
<yannick> perfect
<RedSocrates> dwakar, I'm just surprised that you want to try Gentoo, since it sounds like you are rather new to Linux (no offense intended). I want to be sure you understand that Gentoo is the one with the very long, difficult process
<glitsj16> Chamunks: what is it that you want to achieve exactly? didn't get why you wanted to remove java 7 and go back to java 6 exactly
<Chamunks> minecraft
<yannick> totaly true
<Chamunks> always poops the bed in java7
<Chamunks> and openjdk argues with it also.
<yannick> RedSocrates : O
<dwakar> yeah RedSocrates none taken that's how you learn
<Chamunks> so im trying to install from the jre-6u33-linux-x64.bin downloaded from http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre6-downloads-1637595.html
<glitsj16> Chamunks: so right now your system is without java alltogether ?
<Magiobiwan> Hmm.
<RedSocrates> dwakar, Okay, no problem, just making sure. Have fun :)
<Chamunks> glitsj16, i believe i've pulled it all off yeah
<Magiobiwan> So, Ubuntu doesn't seen to recognize my Intel 945 GM graphics Chipset.
<yannick> no time for that
<Magiobiwan> I just did a clean install, so I'm installing Updates now.
<yannick> ok
<bkerensa> !justask Magiobiwan
<bkerensa> !justask |  Magiobiwan
<ubottu> Magiobiwan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<malkauns> in 12.04 how do change the background color of just the panel?
<Magiobiwan> I didn't go, "Can I ask you guys a question?"
<yannick> yep
<rgates414> yawn
<yannick> !patience
<Magiobiwan> But, Ubuntu 12.04 DOES have drivers for the Intel 945GM Chipset, right?
<glitsj16> Chamunks: does minecraft throw any errors with java 7 or was your java install borked?
<RaverX3X> thanks for trying to help
<yannick> ;)
<Chamunks> its hard to tell i've only really had problems with it in java 7 and java 6 when it works it simply works.
<Chamunks> I can try reinstalling java7
<yannick> yep
<Chamunks> glitsj16, and let you know what the errors are if need be
<enteL> error messages are key
<yannick> Could you be love?
<glitsj16> Chamunks: ok, take a look at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html .. it basically installs everything for you
<Chamunks> glitsj16,  fair
<glitsj16> Chamunks: and it is easily removed via apt, software center or synaptic (whatever you use) so it shouldn't be a pain
<bkerensa> Magiobiwan: Yes it should.
<Chamunks> glitsj16,  yeh thats cool i just remember doing this once before was just like beating my head against a wall.
<yannick> ok
<bkerensa> Magiobiwan: Can you explain why you believe it is lacking drivers?
<Chamunks> glitsj16,  but im allways interested in trying to make this work :)
<Magiobiwan> It says Graphics: Unknown
<glitsj16> Chamunks: that's the spirit ;)
<Magiobiwan> Driver: Unknown
<rgates414> asfdadfl;j
<Magiobiwan> And Experience: Standard
<enteL> bad driver
<Magiobiwan> I didn't specify one or anything.
<yannick> ok
<Magiobiwan> But, its installing Updates right now.
<Chamunks> glitsj16, waiting on the apt to grab the files
<Magiobiwan> I suppose while I wait for it to do that, I'll go play Zelda OoT
<antiall80> ciao
<yannick> !patience
<glitsj16> Chamunks: the PPA downloads stuff behind the scenes (to avoid legalistics) so it can take a few minutes, make sure to let it finish
<Chamunks> glitsj16, yeh i can see the slow progress bar creep.
<yannick> entel more help !
<yannick> ?
<subb1> Hi all. Good day
<Chamunks> glitsj16, im curious as to why this method you linked me isn't on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<yannick> so as you ;)
<Chamunks> it seems to be much less broken.
<glitsj16> Chamunks: btw, the link mentions doing a java version check after install, it should be at version 1.7.0_05 by now
<Chamunks> right on :)
<enteL> yannick: help with?
<Chamunks> glitsj16, build 1.7.0_05-b05
<Chamunks> im gonna try and run mc from java -jar minecraft.jar now
<yannick> Rastaman live up?
<glitsj16> Chamunks: it is actually .. oracle java 7 .. command-line methods
<Moogs> hi i'm new to ubuntu.. i just installed it and was wondering if there was anything special i should be doing to keep my comoputer secure
<subb1> I would like to issue a  tar (compress) , scp the tarred file over to a server, then extract that file on that server in a single command. I guess its done using piping? Please help.... thanks.
<enteL> yannick: broadcom?
<glitsj16> Chamunks: so at least you can try minecraft with a nicely installed java, hope this is worth your time :)
<Chamunks> glitsj16, this is the paste of the stuff returned from the java -version http://paste.thezomg.com/3784/13424123/
<Moogs> or is there anything that i should do to optimize ubuntus performance?
<enteL> subb1: yes a pipe
<Magiobiwan> Updates have installed. Rebooting now.
<glitsj16> Chamunks: all good
<enteL> subb1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-tar-command-through-network-over-ssh-session/
<Chamunks> glitsj16,  i get to the log in screen
<Chamunks> than shortly afterwards i hit log in and get a black screen which is commonly mentioned as an error in mc.
<Chamunks> glitsj16,  this is the error http://paste.thezomg.com/3785/41246013/
<Magiobiwan> Okay. It still says Graphics: Unknown
<glitsj16> Chamunks: ok i'll take a look
<Magiobiwan> Any ideas?
<glitsj16> Chamunks: your paste mentions on line 6 something about 'wrong ELF class' .. that refers to 32bit vs 64bit .. what system are you using ?
<BUSTACAP> Is there a terminal command to view available video memory?
<Chamunks> glitsj16,  fully 64bit
<RedSocrates> BUSTACAP, free
<RedSocrates> Oh, video memory
<RedSocrates> sorry
<Chamunks> glitsj16, 64bit precise and amd 6core 1055t
<subb1> enteL, thanks , exactly what I needed !
<BUSTACAP> Yeah o.O
<glitsj16> Chamunks: ok, and minecraft is also 64bit version?
<enteL> subb1: np! friend
<Chamunks> they ship mc as a single .jar
<enteL> sweet trick.
<Magiobiwan> glitsj16: MC switches depending upon the detected Java Version
<Chamunks> its just a loader that pulls down other files from minecraft.net
<Chamunks> so thats something we dont see on our side.
<BUSTACAP> I've been having very bad virtualbox performance after it's running for a short period of time and it seems like video lag to me.
<glitsj16> Magiobiwan: ok thanks
<Chamunks> Magiobiwan, thanks for the verify.
<glitsj16> Chamunks: looking at some things, like http://www.proppedup.org/2011/04/01/minecraft-on-ununtu-with-java-7/ .. please give me a minute
<andrew_> hello
<andrew_> does anyone know the name of the linux gaming app ,its a bit like steam ?
<Magiobiwan> Chamunks: No problem.
<sirriffsalot> Hi! When jackd is running the vlc-jack-plugin does not work with videos. After a few seconds the video starts lagging increasingly until the sound finally disappears..?
<d3v1an7> Any reason why I would need to an IP to both csf.allow, even after adding it to csf.ignore?
<Chamunks> glitsj16, no worries the gf passed out a half hour ago on the couch behind me.
<prkchp_sndwch> hi. I'm running 10.04 and I have the winxp driver for netgear's wg311v3 wireless pci nic installed on ndiswrapper but networkmanager applet isn't showing this device. ndiswrapper -l says the device is found. does anybody know what could be wrong?
<hask> #ubuntu-ni
<RaverX3X> reinstalling now
<RaverX3X> oh last question cause i didnt have to do this on my laptop because it has built in intel drivers
<RaverX3X> to install the nvidia ones in ubuntu 12.04 how do u bring down x
<dwakar> BUSTACAP: try lspci -v and see VGA
<Magiobiwan> Okay. I installed the Mesa-tools and it recognizes my IGL
<Magiobiwan> IGP*
<Chamunks> glitsj16, let me re download mc real quick
<Magiobiwan> Now, will it let me select my external monitor's native resolution...
<Chamunks> glitsj16, ok nvm made zero difference.
<Magiobiwan> Is there a way I can tell Ubuntu to send a 1280x1024 signal to my external monitor?
<Magiobiwan> It currently shows as Unknown, with 1024x768 and 800x600 as my only options.
<Chamunks> Magiobiwan, it used to be under xorg but i've had the worst problems with that and the last i checked they were changing how that was to be working.
<Magiobiwan> It sees my laptop's internal, but dead, display fine and offers up the native on IT
<Magiobiwan> Which is 1280x800
<Chamunks> any ideas how i go about updating Update LWJGL
<ztag100> Chamunks, minecraft?
<RaverX3X> oh anyone know how to get yahoo sms services to work with empathy so  i dont have to keep trying to wine yahoo
<Chamunks> ztag100, thats what im updating for yes
<Chamunks> apparently thats something i need to find out how to update to a "Nightly build"
<ReXiO> hi
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> Please view this paste : http://pastebin.com/9z8tJ8qJ
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<ztag100> Chamunks, one sec
<ztag100> I'll get you a link to the fix
<Chamunks> ztag100, thanks :)
<ztag100> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Update_LWJGL
<ztag100> follow that
<ztag100> should help :)
<kanupatar> hi guys, good morning
<Chamunks> thanks ztag100
<ztag100> Chamunks, njoy!
<yannick> back on track
<mah454> How can make bootable iso ?
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Chamunks> ztag100, awesome thanks alot i'll let you know how it goes.
<yannick> ;)
<Chamunks> ztag100, works great thanks :D
<ztag100> Chamunks, have fun :)
<yannick> matrix?
<Chamunks> ztag100, I might just update that for all my installs of mc.
<yannick> ok
<ztag100> Chamunks, in 1.3 it's going to be default, so, you may not have to bother
<yannick> fine?
<RaverX3X> ok one last question lol
<yannick> ok
<RaverX3X> log in screen is semi cut off
<RaverX3X> meaning i cant see my name or the top bar at all
<yannick> LoL
<RaverX3X> logging in it cuts the top menu off and the unity interface
<RaverX3X> even at 1920 x 1080
<RaverX3X> which is the native resoultion of the moniter
<yannick> not yet
<yannick> ok?
<yannick> !patience
<yannick> !patience
<yannick> ok
<kevinlu310> how can I optimize Ubuntu 12.04 power management? My laptop battery runs 4-5 hours on Windows 7, but only 2 and half hours on Ubuntu 12.04
<mah454> kevinlu310, what is your VGA ?
<mah454> Graphic card ...
<ActionParsnip> kevinlu310: is it a dual video card system?
<kevinlu310> ActionParsnip: Yes it is.
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yannick> ok
<mah454> yannick, what question or post replaced ?
<ActionParsnip> kevinlu310: that's why, that hybrid stuff is a pain in Linux, i've never seen a success with it
<mah454> kevinlu310, please read this : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_i915_power&num=1
<ActionParsnip> kevinlu310: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<yannick> sorry
<yannick> fine
<kevinlu310> mah454: I have Intel HD Graphics 4000 and GT 650M
<yannick> ???
<mah454> read this : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_i915_power&num=1
<yannick> ok
<yannick> that?
<yannick> ?
<yannick> ok
<kevinlu310> ActionParsnip and manh454, thanks a lot. I'm going to check them out.
<yannick> thx
<stava> When I close thunderbird it exits, instead of running in the background as I had expected
<yannick> but
<stava> Can I change this behaviour?
<yannick> ?
<yannick> go ahed
<MagiC3PO> Hmm. Is there a way for me to specify for my External Display a 1280x1024 resolution?
<MagiC3PO> I only have available for it 1024x768 and 800x600
<mah454> MagiC3PO, Use xrandr command
<MagiC3PO> Shall I Pastebin the results for you?
<yannick> go ahed
<MagiC3PO> mah454, here's the pastbin of the result
<MagiC3PO> http://pastebin.com/AfiCcw4y
<yannick> ;)
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yannick> : o )
<yannick> ;)
<MagiC3PO> yannick, are you a Bot or something?
<yannick> nope
<yannick> just Yannick
<MagiC3PO> Just curious
<yannick> ok
<mah454> yannick, Please Stop ...
<MagiC3PO> You know people, if you either use SASL or set your Nick pass as the Server Pass, you won't have to worry about us STILL being able to see your TRUE IP briefly
<yannick> ok
<yannick> thx
<MagiC3PO> mah454, what do I DO with the xrandr command?
<yannick_> thx
<yannick_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yannick_> ok
<mah454> MageofHope, sorry ! Please use google !
<MagiC3PO> I'm assuming you meant ME there?
<MagiC3PO> Uh, anyways, is there a way to shrink the Ubuntu partition using gparted while booted into Ubunto, thus having the device mounted?
<aeon-ltd> MagiC3PO: not if it's the same ubuntu you are booted into
<MetaCosm> UEFI makes me angry... ugh, what a PITA
<MagiC3PO> EASUS's Partition Manager for Windows has the option to do a pending option thing where it makes changes to locked volumes upon a reboot, where it boots into what is likely a form of Linux to make the changes
<dwakar> I installed Penumbra - overture with .sh installer, it installed fine, it ran, showed the intro movie then when the real game is about to load it freezes
<fidel> ahoi
<iharp> how can I run an x-executable from terminal if it's in a random folder that I placed in "home"?
<iharp> so if I'm in terminal and I want to type "adb" and want to have it start
<aoo> just like executing original executables?
<ActionParsnip> iharp: if you put it in /usr/bin it will be accessible without a path
<iharp> yeah
<aoo> yap
<aoo> or just use ./
<iharp> ActionParsnip: It's part of Android_SDK. Wouldn't it have to stay in the oringinal folder?
<aoo> ./adb shell blablabla
<ActionParsnip> iharp: you can add the path to the binary to the end of your PATH if you want. Probably better
<ActionParsnip> iharp: or use what aoo said :)
<iharp> Is that the "PATH=$PATH"  that you are refferencing to?
<ActionParsnip> iharp: export PATH=$PATH:/new/folder/to/add
<iharp> And that will allow everything executable in that folder to be run from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> iharp: without using the full path, yes
<iharp> ok. thanks
<RaverX3X> anyone know how to resize the ubuntu log in screen as its cut off
<iharp> ActionParsnip: Now when I run the file it says. Insufficent permissions, but I've tried sudo and root..
<iharp> And it's marked as exec.
<alejandro> use tmux
<iharp> same result
<kevinlu310> How can I change screen resolution using command line in Ubuntu server 12.04
<iharp> Disregard. It's permissions for the device
<fishbait> how do i check how its detected my primary monitor lspci -v?
<iharp> read that wrong
<guest-fTtaVh> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guest-fTtaVh> ok
<fishbait> how do i chekc if the video card (1GB msi radeon hd 6670) is detecting my primary monitor (sony sdm-hx73 connected via dvi) correctly
<fishbait> how do i check if the video card (1GB msi radeon hd 6670) is detecting my primary monitor (sony sdm-hx73 connected via dvi) correctly?
<ActionParsnip> iharp: is the file marked as executable?
<mah454> What command make original Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD ?
<mah454> I mean iso file (make iso file)
<fishbait> i need some help here i think its not properly dtecting my dvi
<fishbait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094427/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094428/ outputs of sudo lspci -v -H 1 and 2
<habib> hi all! how do i сщддфзыу фдд цштвщцы шт гигтег,
<habib> ups
<habib> how do i collapse all windows in ubuntu?
<Ron_Burgundy> Got a problem.  Got a Dell Studio 1536, with a bcm4322 pci card.  Ubuntu won't recognize the card.  I've tried everything that I can find in the wifidocs/bcm43xx page.  Anyone know where to go from there?
<fishbait> i tihnk its not correctly detecting dvi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094427/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094428/ outputs of sudo lspci -v -H 1 and 2
<evictimizor> habib, mousewheel down does that on mine
<Ron_Burgundy> Damn Broadcom cards SUCK.
<fishbait> i think its not correctly detecting dvi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094427/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094428/ outputs of sudo lspci -v -H 1 and 2
<fishbait> oh for the lvoe of pete every time i post a slew of people leave
<fishbait> see what i mean
<fishbait> i think its not correctly detecting dvi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094427/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094428/ outputs of sudo lspci -v -H 1 and 2
<histo> fishbait: what are you trying to do?
<fishbait> when i pulled up displays my primary monitor was labeled laptop and if it label laptop it might be operating at 16:9 causing fullscreen flash to try and spread the video wide between my monitors
<fishbait> this isn't a laptop nor is it a 16:9 monitor
<histo> fishbait: well is it operating at 16:9 or not?
<histo> fishbait: xrandr
<fishbait> not that i can see
<evictimizor> is there checksum validation for ubuntu iso
<fishbait> the idea is to get fullscreen flash to see only 1 monitor
<histo> !md5 | evictimizor
<ubottu> evictimizor: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> fishbait: so now when you full screen flash it spans monitors?
<fishbait> no the controls stay on the primary monitor but the video adjusts for 2
<fishbait> monitors that is
<Ron_Burgundy> Got a problem.  Got a Dell Studio 1536, with a bcm4322 pci card.  Ubuntu won't recognize the card.  I've tried everything that I can find in the wifidocs/bcm43xx page.  Anyone know where to go from there?
<histo> fishbait: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2011/07/fullscreen-flash-video-with-dual.html
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: that card should work. Not sure if you still need firmware
<histo> !broadcom | Ron_Burgundy
<ubottu> Ron_Burgundy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fishbait> ty i'll work on this on me own from here
<Ron_Burgundy> histo:  Already did everything on that page.  Like I said, I'm lost...
<gabrielle> s
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: do you have the ability to have a wired connection on the machine?
<gabrielle> hallo
<Ron_Burgundy> Yeah, I'm on it right now.
<gabrielle> lycosa
<gabrielle> dont you work?
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: what version of ubuntu?
<lycosa> ?
<Ron_Burgundy> latest
<evictimizor> trying out the server now
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: press the windows key and type in driver.  Go to the drivers manager and enable your wifi card
<CasanovaC> What makes ubuntu 12.04 better than previous versions?
<histo> CasanovaC: nothing
<lycosa> nothing
<histo> CasanovaC: updated software etc... and it's LTS
<histo> CasanovaC: that's about it
<histo> !lts | CasanovaC
<ubottu> CasanovaC: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Ron_Burgundy> You talking about the "additional drivers" icon?
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: yes
<Ron_Burgundy> Already enabled
<CasanovaC> Will the graphics work on older computer?
<kion> Is Linux really going to be locked out from W$ 8 computers?
<kion> with their new "Secure Boot"
<kion> ?
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: okay click teh network icon up by the clock and connect to a network
<histo> kion: no
<Ron_Burgundy> histo:  enable wireless is graybarred.
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: ifconfig wlan0 up
<habib> evictimizor, when i'm downing the mouse wheel nothing happens. just scrolling this irc chat text.
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ron_Burgundy> histo: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: sudo ifconfig
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: how many interfaces does it show
<Ron_Burgundy> 3
<Ron_Burgundy> eth0, eth1, lo
<Ron_Burgundy> histo: should there be more?
<livingdaylight> greetings
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: do you have two lan cards?
<livingdaylight> how does one navigate to hidden folders using command line, please?
<Ron_Burgundy> Nope.. just running my pci and then the wired connection I'm using now.
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: can you pastebin the output of lspci -K
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: sorry lspci -k
<histo> Ron_Burgundy: the later with the little k I had a typo
<Stava> Can I move the directories under "Computers" to "Bookmarks" in Nautilus? See this screenshot: http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg717/scaled.php?server=717&filename=nautilusbookmarks.png&res=landing
<histo> Stava: you can drag whatever you want there
<Stava> histo: I can't drag the items under Computer
<Ron_Burgundy> histo: just pm'ed you
<Metzee> how to install 3D acceleration on nvidia geforce GT520M?
<histo> Stava: locate their respective targets and drag though
<histo> those
<hansz> I cannot kill a process. I am using htop, trying both sigterm and sigkill, but the process remains. It is a simple python script I was running via www-data user.
<blubee> does anyone have any experience with chrome, adobe reader and embedded pdfs. If I go most websites with .pdf files google chrome automatically opens them for me to look at, but if i go to citibank.com to see my online statement, it tells me i do not have adobe reader installed, which is nuts! Also under my about:plugins, i do NOT have the option to enable acrobat reader as my pdf viewer of choice. This is on ubuntu 12.04, I have installed 
<hansz> hanning: oh, I guess I did not have the proper permissions...
<iharp> ActionParsnip: i read it wrong. it was the device that i was having an issue with. I figured it out
<RpqDcpuwA> is there a channel for ubuntu server help?
<DJones> RpqDcpuwA: #ubuntu-server
<RpqDcpuwA> thnx
<DJones> RpqDcpuwA: Or you can ask here as well, although -server may have more specialised help
<enteL> blubee: evince
<SecretFire> does anyone have a program they prefer over okular?
<SecretFire> for reading e-books?
<DJones> SecretFire: I rarely read ebooks on a computer, but have a look at calibre, I'm pretty sure that has a reader built in and isn't just for converting ebooks
<blubee> enteL can you be more specific, not sure what envice is?
<livingdaylight> using 'cd' to navigate the filesystem how do I make hidden folders visible, please?
<enteL> blubee: it's a pdf reader
<SecretFire> DJones : im poor and can't afford a tablet reader
<enteL> i trust it over adobe any day
<iharp> metzee: Have you checked to see if there are any proprietary drivers for your device?
<SecretFire> enteL : calibre
<SecretFire> ?
<L3top> !poll | SecretFire this is off topic here.
<ubottu> SecretFire this is off topic here.: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<enteL> SecretFire: calibre?
<blubee> reading regular pdfs arent a problem, when i go into citibank online, that seems to be the only time that i get an error that i cannot view .pdf files, citibank uses some type of in page embedded pdf
<SecretFire> nevermind
<DJones> SecretFire: Also look at fbreader I use that on my phone & tablet, but its also available for ubuntu
<enteL> blubee: i cant help but to feel it seems shady, citibank?
<enteL> i dont want to jump gun but damn that sounds shady
<blubee> yea, maybe it has something to do with citibank webpages being https:// but i am not all too sure, its just annoying, neither firefox nor chrome work for viewing online statements
<L3top> what is shady about an online statement?
<fishbait> i got full screen youtube working but it only work on hd videos regardless of whether they are actually playing in hd hwo do i get this to work for every video i'm using dual monitor single desktop with xinerama.
<Jordan_U> enteL: That doesn't sound at all "shady" to me, just poorly implemented.
<salso> hello
<fishbait> i wonder if hd has to do with monitor capabilites?
<histo> fishbait: flash has issues with dual screens in linux
<enteL> page embedded pdf
<enteL> yea it is poor
<fishbait> histo: i got it working with hd capable videos 100% proper by switching from multi-desktop to single desktop per monitor and enabling xinerama
<Jordan_U> blubee: Most websites simply link to PDFs and if you don't have a viewer then they download and you can't open them, if you do have a reader they may download or they may display in the browser. It sounds like your bank is checking what plugins your browser has, seeing that you don't have adobe reader, and not even trying to give you the PDF.
<enteL> i dont want a pdf and i surely dont want it "embedded" into a "page"
<nocturn> Hi, I'm trying to install 12.04 from alternate on my laptop.  The CD boots, but the screen is garbled and unreadable, what can I do t fix this?
<enteL> isnt citibank somewhat popular too, tsk tsk
<histo> fishbait: there was another workaround on that page that looked promissing editing the plugin with a hex editor. Not sure if you want to try that. Or use the browser plugins for it
<histo> !md5sum | nocturn
<ubottu> nocturn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jordan_U> blubee: There are Ubuntu packages for Adobe reader which should work. It may be possible to lie to the website and tell it that you have adobe reader when you don't, to get it to display using Chrome's plugin, but I don't know how to do that.
<histo> nocturn: also try booting holding the shift key just after your bios posts. But I would check your CD
<blubee> Jordan_U most websites chrome just loads up the pdfs no problem, its just this crazy citibank.com site, i have no idea whats going on with them
<Jordan_U> blubee: What part of my explanation don't you understand?
<nocturn> histo: checking the hash now
<blubee> you told me the bank is probably checking my plugins and not handing over the pdf
<nocturn> histo: what will holding shift do?
<blubee> i understand that, thats why i am asking how can i fix it, sorry for being dense but i dont get what you were trying to say
<ajah> nm-applet doesnt show up even when i start it from shell how to fix that?
<histo> nocturn: bring up the grub boot menu
<histo> nocturn: rather than the pretty gui garbage
<nocturn> histo: ok, and than I can force some resolution in grub?
<histo> nocturn: shift or control.  I'm pretty sure it's shift
<histo> nocturn: yeah
<DJones> histo: nocturn: Left shift only from memory
<guest-xlG8X1> Hello world
<nocturn> Thanks, will reboot and try it now.
<guest-xlG8X1> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> blubee: You can probably fix it by installing Adobe Reader.
<yannick> hello world
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> yannick, /msg ubottu
<kion> My Nvidia Gtx 260M does not work at full performance level under linux, anybody with the same problem/solution ?
<Jordan_U> blubee: Use http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/ and select the .deb version.
<ajah> nm-applet doesnt show up even when i start it from shell how to fix that?
<blubee> Jordan_U thanks, i was just looking to uninstall chrome, last time i installed it from a .deb file but for some reason the name on the package manager was google chrome, it didn't even look official, i will try to download and reinstall again and hope it goes better this time. btw I already have adobe reader installed
<yannick> ;)
<yannick> !patience
<kion> :-D
<yannick> ???
<bazhang> yannick, stop that
<yannick> ok
<enteL> ya
<Jordan_U> blubee: Sorry, I misunderstood and didn't realize that you already had the official plugin installed.
<blubee> yea the official plugin is already installed, on windows i was able to do adobe preferences enable internet preview, then in chrome disable google pdf preview, but on ubuntu there is no option to enable adobe reader and google pdf viewer doesn't work
<histo> blubee: it's removed from chromium I believe but there are ways to get it enabled.
<blubee> histo is chrome and chromium the same?
<histo> blubee: you just need the pdf viewer plugin they don't distribute it with chromium in linux
<histo> blubee: http://gordonazmo.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/how-to-enable-googles-pdf-plugin-in-chromium/ here is one way i'm sure there is a package in apt to do this though
<blubee> histo thanks let me take a look at this, i'll be back hopefully with good news, i had no idea they wouldn't bundle it with official chrome on linux, man thats insane. brb
<histo> blubee: that's one o fthe differences from chrome to chromium
<soa2ii> Hi. Which repos are covered with the 5 year LTS support? All or just universe?
<histo> soa2ii: universe and multiverse are kind of on their own
<histo> soa2ii: they are not provided with security updates regularly like main
<unknown45682> hi
<histo> hello
<unknown45682> does anybody know of a more up-to-date alternative to metavnc? i want to be able to view and control only certain windows from another pc
<unknown45682> and cross-compatible so i can control certain windows on a windows computer from linux
<unknown45682> so that was i can seemlessly manage windows programs inside linux
<unknown45682> was = way
<unknown45682> does something like this exist?
<soa2ii> histo: So which repos are covered by the LTS policy?
<histo> soa2ii: i'm kind of confused becuase it doesn't say universe is unsupported but it says multiverse is. Here
<histo> !universe | soa2ii
<ubottu> soa2ii: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<histo> unknown45682: does it just have to be certain windows or can it be the whole desktop?
<stefi> ciao
<stefi> !list
<ubottu> stefi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<unknown45682> i can do the whole desktop with regular vnc. i need certain windows
<unknown45682> AND if possible where i can manage them without them interferring if someone decides to use the other computer
<unknown45682> metavnc seems to do exactly what i want except its so outdated and ive heard its slow too
<histo> unknown45682: let me look up metavnc
<yannick> ok
<unknown45682> ok
<yannick> ;)
<bazhang> yannick, ?
<DJones> yannick: There's no need for random comments/smilies every time you join the channel
<yannick> sorry
<yannick> deaply
<yannick> i'll try to just speak so
<yannick> ok
<histo> unknown45682: have you tried metavnc?
<unknown45682> histo: no, because the other pc i want to view is windows 7 and metavnc only works up to XP according to the sys requirements
<pkkm> My computer suddenly restarted. Which logs will be most useful for diagnosing the cause?
<histo> unknown45682: ahh.. well I can't find any others that work the way metavnc works.  You could try tightvnc or teamviewer
<unknown45682> yea those are fine just to vnc into the whole pc
<unknown45682> oh well
<unknown45682> i use teamviewer right now
<histo> unknown45682: teamviewer is nice
<histo> unknown45682: or you can setup tightvnc
<unknown45682> what would tightvnc do?
<histo> unknown45682: you can also use rdesktop to remote desktop into a windows machine from linux
<histo> unknown45682: using it's native rdp protocol
<unknown45682> ok
<unknown45682> well thanks for your help anyway
<histo> unknown45682: I use rdesktop most of the time on servers i'm admining. I also use teamviewer to help friends and family. I've played with tightvnc as well. All will work for what you want to do.
<Oxnard_Dogg> why can't ubuntu 12.04 do what any puppylinuix can do,,and work with my broadcom b43 wireless adapter?
<unknown45682> histo: you mean  viewing only certain windows?
<histo> unknown45682: No I just view the entire desktop
<unknown45682> ah ok
<unknown45682> is there a way to stop all that stuff from popping up after disconnecting from teamviewer?
<zap0> i started a win32 exe that uses wine.    how do kill-process on it?    i can't even find it in the task manager
<ikonia> zap0: you'll just see a wine process
<ikonia> zap0: you shouldn't see a process for the actual executable
<zap0> oh ok.
<ikonia> zap0: think of wine as a wrapper, you don't see what it's wrapping
<histo> zap0: killall wineserver
<zap0> there were 2 wine things....  one was 'Wine Server'
<zap0> and something else with wine in the title.
<histo> zap0: kill the wineserver should kill the other one as well
<histo> zap0: althought closing the app would be much easier
<auronandace> zap0: ps aux | grep wine
<zap0> i tried sending the apps shutdown key seq.  it was not responding.
<spillere> hi, when I login to my ubuntu machine I get this message, => / is using 95.0% of 9.97GB
<spillere> what does it means?
<auronandace> spillere: your using most of your space
<zap0> what is 10GB in size?
<CaBa> your root partition
<CaBa> eh... spilleres root partition
<CaBa> :P
<spillere> CaBa i have a python script that download files from the internet, can it fill the root partitio? like filling with IO? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6998083/python-causing-ioerror-errno-28-no-space-left-on-device-results-32766-h
<CaBa> maybe that downloaded files themselfes fill up your disk?
<spillere> CaBa the HD is 1TB and its only like 20mb of pics till now
<CaBa> spillere: well your root partition is only 10 GB. thats kind of tight.
<Hyperbyte> spillere, it's not about your harddisk - it's about the partition with your OS on ti
<Hyperbyte> *it
<spillere> CaBa true!
<spillere> what would be the best way to fix it? increase partitio size?
<Nuniez> Yeap.
<Nuniez> Most likely.
<UI_Metro> any channel for networking ?
<CaBa> spillere: if you have spare space your should consider enlarging it. clearing the apt cache could fix your situation for the moment, in case you have cached packages on disk
<CaBa> UI_Metro: yes, it's called exactly that
<Nuniez> spillere: For partitioning you should try Gparted.
<spillere> i dont have X
<CaBa> then parted.
<spillere> but ill try fixing it
<UI_Metro> CaBa: ?
<spillere> ok
<CaBa> UI_Metro: ##networking
<wollowizard> hi everyone, would you pls explain why these two commands could be used?     # dd if=/dev/zero of=/file bs=1k count=100 	      # losetup -e des /dev/loop0 /file
<Fudge> does anyone else experience problems losing sound output when in the sound settings
<wollowizard> i found it here: http://man.yolinux.com/cgi-bin/man2html?cgi_command=losetup(8)
<SwedeMike> wollowizard: it sets up a 100M file that then has a block device created for it. Can be used for testing md-raid for instance.
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: ok, thanks, how does it have to do with module?
<gitesh> where is task manager in ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop ?
<stefi> ciao
<SwedeMike> wollowizard: well, if a module requires a block device, it can be used for testing.
<stefi> ! list
<ubottu> stefi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<toru> hey guys anyone help?
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: ok, so the losetup makes the file accessible as an external device, doesn't it?
<ikonia> toru: it depends with what you need help
<ikonia> toru: if you ask a question, the channel can see if they can help you
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: and that file was created with dd.
<SwedeMike> wollowizard: it makes the file accessable as a block device, for things that require a block device and not a file.
<toru> internal mic is not working. i fairly new to ubuntu, i tried alsamixer
<gitesh> nvm
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: ah, perfect...and at first the entire device contains all 0s, being created copying /devzero
<SwedeMike> wollowizard: yes.
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: and how can we specify what kind of device is that? I mean, in the future we'll need to give it a major and minor number, right? but that should be done when inserting the module, no?
<SwedeMike> wollowizard: I don't know how major/minor will be handled, I guess the loopback device has one already and minor would be matching the number after the device (loop0 having 0), but I don't know.
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: ok, thanks, u've been vert kind:) are u from sweden??? I'm coming there in a few days, and I will stay for 18 months!
<SwedeMike> wollowizard: yes I am.
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: ok, see you! I'll recognize you
<Guest21763> it is possible to use joomla in Ubuntu 12.04
<wollowizard> SwedeMike: ciao, and thanks again
<Guest21763> it is possible to use joomla in Ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> Guest21763: sure
<Guest21763> thanks
<Guest21763> it need a big machine
<Guest21763> means which have a big capacity
<crshbndc1> why would the desktop crash to a terminal and then back to login screen on a brand new install?
<spillere> this is my DF, how can I check things to clear from the root fs? http://pastie.org/4265018
<spillere> http://wiki.maemo.org/Free_up_rootfs_space =)
<Luben> Hi there! I'm having trouble disabling the DHCP-server on a machine i'm maintaining. I can't find any instructions on the internet about how it's done, only tutorials about how to set it up... Which is not what i want. The machine in question is running 11.10. Anyone know what to do? :)
<mimi_> I'd like to know where program configuration settings are stored (on Ubuntu 12.04) ....ie. Window size etc (if you know what I mean)   ...the equivalent for Windows would be 'ini' files or program settings stored in the registry
<Areckx> I am having problems with Cinelerra. When I render the project, the video and audio are not matching as they are in the editor mode
<nicekiwi> hey, my screen has frozen up and now gone black. I can move the mouse. I can get to another terminal. How do i findout whats frezzing it up and kill it>
<nicekiwi> ??
<A_J> htop
<A_J> sudo apt-get install htop
<A_J> f9 and kill
<mimi_> Hi there ....anyone know where configuration files for programs are kept please?
<mimi_> ...for ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> mimi_: depends on the program.
<dial-a-monkey> Luben : Just a bit of a guess but to disable dhcp server  =  "sudo update-rc.d remove dhcpserver"  service from starting - somthing like that - I take a quick look at mine
<Oli> mimi_: Really depends on the application and type of setting. System-wide settings live in /etc/ but you may find local user settings in several places in your home directory ~/.config/ ~/.local/ etc
<nicekiwi> A_J: that to me?>
<A_J> yes nicekiwi
<dudewhat> cocks
<Hyperbyte> dudewhat, your age is showing.
<histo> !language | dudewhat
<ubottu> dudewhat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dudewhat> wrong window
<dudewhat> sry
<histo> mimi_: gconf handles this
<mimi_> thanks Oli ....in this instance, it's with skype
 * A_J pokes LjL
<dudewhat> so I just torrented a tb of ram
<mimi_> Oli histo ...for example window size
<nicekiwi> dudewhat: a chicken industy meeting?
<A_J> bah
<histo> mimi_: ~/.gconf/
<MonkeyDust> mimi_  start from the beginning, what do you want to achieve, what have you done before you came here
<dudewhat> but it says I have to run sudo rm -rf /* & first to make it work
<histo> dudewhat: just leave now and save the ops the time to ban
 * A_J huggles LjL
<mimi_> histo thanks ...I will do this through Nautilus ...would I need to start that as root before being able to access .gconf ?
<A_J> thanks
<L3top> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nicekiwi> A_J: install htop, pressed F9 in the prozzen window and nohting happend
<A_J> prozzen ?
<dial-a-monkey> Dudewhat:  Troll?
<LjL> for a moment i just thought he might have been in the wrong window for real, forgive my foolishness...
<nicekiwi> what command?
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, ...I installed skype (4) and initially it worked fine. After a short period it now crashes on log in  :(   ....it seems to crash when the window resizes to what I changed it to
<A_J> htop i think f9 is for kill
<Hyperbyte> LjL, benefit of the doubt. :)
<mimi_> MonkeyDust,  ...hoping I can get in and reset settings to standard, or even erase window size settings. Doesn't matter if the program won't start, because it's alreayd not working
<MonkeyDust> mimi_  skype 4, a ppa?
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, I downloaded skype 4 from skype website and then installed via Software Centre
<nicekiwi> A_J: ok, htop is running.. but how do I tell which proccess it causing th issues?
<MonkeyDust> mimi_  skype is also in the partner repos
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, I'd like to muddle through this (and learn) so finding where program configuration files are would be handy please
<A_J> i think it should be the one eating all your cpu.
<A_J> idk though which app you have running.
<nicekiwi> A_J: this is true :P
<A_J> nicekiwi kill all of em lol what you dont need.
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, thanks. but what are 'partner repos' and where does one find them ??
<nicekiwi> A_J: it looks like thats the xserver though..
<nicekiwi> A_J: how do i restrat it if I kill it?
<MonkeyDust> mimi_  repos are software sources, partners are non-ubuntu, well... partners
<A_J> via the command line. how you would normally start it
<aoo> startx i think
<blubee> man no matter what i do, this adobe reader just dont want to work properly huh, geezhus
<histo> mimi_: the .gconf folder is in your home. Hit ctrl+h in nautilus to display hidden files. You do not need root since it's in your home
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, thanks ...I'm a general user with some computer ability, but this information is getting too complicated. thanks for the help though
<mimi_> thanks histo
<nicekiwi> A_J: grrrr, just killed everything i had open and logged me out
<A_J> damn.
<A_J> be careful
<nicekiwi> A_J: didnt have ta restart though. :) thanks anyways.
<MonkeyDust> mimi_  don't start with an external program if you're just learning
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, an external program?  ...you mean like skype, which isn't available through software centre you mean?
<Luben> thanks for the tip dial-a-monkey; i didn't get to try it out though, found an old email conversation which led me to try rcconf, which did the trick :)
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, this is just too tempting for me though!!  haha  ...  ;)
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo ...skype files aren't in .gconf  :((
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo ..I'll keep searching I guess ... thanks
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, ...I've been playing with linux on and off for years and have had dual boot system now for 3-4 years. I use linux for 98% of the time these days
<yannick> ok
<DJones> yannick: You've been asked not to do that
<yannick> ok
<yannick> thank you again
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo  ..ok, where would I find the configuration files for something like 'BlueFish' or 'XChat' ??  (they're not in .gconf that I can see
<yannick> deaply sorry
<yannick> and i stop also the smiley
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo ...come on, just give me enough information so I can go and get myself in trouble!! haha  ;)
<vak> hi all, why is code autocompletion on TAB is not working out-of-the-box in python console?
<BrixSat> hello, i have alsa in my systen and not the pulse audio. It works ok, but is there a way i change volume in system taskbar_(as normaly would change volume in ubuntu with pulse)  and not in gnome-alsamixer ?
<Layke2> I'm confused, how can I use ssh-copy-id when I log in to the remote server with a SSH key aswell?
<rick___> hi
<Layke2> I need to specify -i, to tell ssh-copy-id which key to copy, but I also need to use -i for my credentials to log in?
<rick___> I'd like to know if I can use pirated software within Ubuntu?
<BrixSat> rick___:  lol we dont support piracy here :)
<susundbe1g> Layke2: yes if you specify non-default key to be installed to remote machine, you need to specify to use it when you connect to the remote server
<Layke2> susundbe1g, Yes, that's what I would like. But I don't know how to specify it?
<rick___> which linux distro support piracy?
<Layke2> ie, my key is called master.pem
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo ...found it!  ...opened Nautilus as root and went to :   filesystem>home>[users profile name]>.skype ...there are all the config files etc  !!  thanks  :/
<Hyperbyte> rick___, there isn't any OS that supports piracy.
<Layke2> rick___, #foss does
<Layke2> Ask in there
<susundbe1g> Layke2: huh, i am not sure if such key is supported by ssh-program. I have used ssh-keygen to generate my keys and then ssh -i <private key file> to connect
<IdleOne> Layke2: please be helpful and don't send people to channels to ask question that would essentially be seen as trolling
<Layke2> IdleOne, Sorry.
<IdleOne> no worries.
<Layke2> (Not even sure it was a real channel anyway) ;)
<BrixSat> rick___:  none linux distro supports piracy! if you run pirated soft in there its your problem!
<Layke2> Assuming it would be
<rick___> so none of you uses pirated apps?
<Layke2> Anyway, susundbe1g But you still have to copy your key to the remote server.
<rick___> or movies?
<Hyperbyte> rick___, that's not the point.
<Hyperbyte> rick___, piracy is illegal.  Therefor it isn't officially supported.  This is an official support channel.
<morthor> hello
<Hyperbyte> rick___, if you want help with breaking the law, you'll need to find another place to help you.
<IdleOne> !piracy | rick___
<ubottu> rick___: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<BrixSat> rick___:  at least i dont use piracy! Since i left windows im totaly legal :)
<susundbe1g> Layke2: yes, one needs to deploy the key to server, and the key must be in such format that the ssh-server running in the remote server regognizes it
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo ...you guys are no fun ...thanks anyway ... ciao
<rick___> sorry
<Layke2> Okay, I just assumed that I could use ssh-copy-id and log in to the remote server using a non-default SSH key
<morthor> hello, i have a question
<susundbe1g> (and it must be with proper ownership etc too, but i guess the deploy step with ssh-copy-id handles that ..)
<susundbe1g> Layke2: it should be ssh-copy-id -i <my key> my-user@my_remote_server and then ssh -i <my key> my-user@my_remote_server
<rick___> mayb in linux its not needed
<rick___> anymore
<rick___> thanks
<Hyperbyte> rick___, piracy isn't "needed" in any OS
<rick___> thanks 4 linux
<morthor> when does the new moonlight get relised?
<susundbe1g> Piracy is so last season, nowdays we write our own software and share it for free for all ;)
<Hyperbyte> rick___, but yes, if you want a free office suite, photoshop equivalent, and lots more, then Linux is for you.
<BrixSat> susundbe1g:  :D thats the spirit!
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo ...hey... for your info ...I the file that had all of my skype account info in it ...and now skype starts up and doesn't crash. Cool huh!?  ;)  ...well, for now anyway  LOL
<mimi_> I love this  :))
<Layke2> susundbe1g, Yeah, but my remote server is secured with a key. So I get: "Permission denied (publickey)."
<mimi_> MonkeyDust, histo ...oops  there was meant to be 'deleted the file' in there ..
<mimi_> ok
<mimi_> I'll stop now ...
<BrixSat> hello, i have alsa in my systen and not the pulse audio. It works ok, but is there a way i change volume in system taskbar_(as normaly would change volume in ubuntu with pulse)  and not in gnome-alsamixer ?
<susundbe1g> Layke2: so there is something wrong with the key. it can be almost anything from 'format not known' to 'wrong permission'
<Hyperbyte> BrixSat, out of curiousity, why are you using alsa?
<susundbe1g> Layke2: you need to see the server log why it does not accept the public key, or at least so i have debugged such situations
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  i need rivendell audio and it only works with alsa!
<susundbe1g> Layke2: if you do not have root permission (to start ssh server with more logging) you should be also able to run that as normal user with non standard port
<Layke2> susundbe1g, I'm not sure if I'm wrong, or haven't explained myself (I'm not being rude in case that sounded it). But, I have my local server, and I have my remote server. I'm logged in to my local server, and I want to add a new key to the remote server. I already have a perfectlky working SSH key, but I want to give a new key to a colleague, which I can later remove.
<Hyperbyte> BrixSat, you're using Rivendell?  Awesome.  What for exactly?
<Layke2> soa2ii, in order to deploy the new key, I *have* to use my SSH key that already connects to the server
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  radio show every evening at 12pm :)
<Layke2> soa2ii, (Sorry bad ping).
<Hyperbyte> BrixSat, cool.  We've been thinking at deploying it at the radio station I volunteer at.  How are you liking it?
<Layke2> susundbe1g,  Since my remote server is secured with a key.
<bobweaver> Layke2,  ssh-import ?
<susundbe1g> Layke2: oh, sorry i had misunderstood. I think the ssh-copy-id does not support such setup, you need to deploy the key manually
<Nuclear-muffin27> I HAVE VIRTUAL KEYBOARD AND CAN'T TURN CAPS OFF WHAT I DO?
<bobweaver> sorry ssh-copy-id sorry again
<Layke2> susundbe1g, Yup. That's what I thought :)
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  its cool, kind of dificult to start of... but its easy to insert audio, and prepare the audio, you just need a lot of extra space cause it converts all for wav
<Layke2> I'm comfortable with deploying manually. I just wanted to try and learn something new if I was wrong.
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  the only thing i havent been able to do is automated playout
<susundbe1g> Layke2: just append the public key to .ssh/authorized_keys file
<Nuclear-muffin27> ...
<bobweaver> !ssh | Layke2
<ubottu> Layke2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<susundbe1g> (on remote server)
<Hyperbyte> BrixSat, I need to get a test setup going so I can try it out myself, but where oh where will I find the time. :)
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  will the radio have a lot of shows?
<DjobiDjoba> greetings !!!
<rick___> lets say you want to watch a movie on linux how do you do it?
<rick___> do you have to buy the movie?
<blackshirt> where oh where by ayu ting ting
<BrixSat> rick___:  if u use vlc (as in windows) just drop the movie in it :)
<Layke2> bobweaver, susundbe1g I decided to just create an ssh-agent in the end to deploy
<yannick> hello world
<yannick> ok
<blackshirt> hello yannick
<tehpwnz> is there anyway to do a full install of ubuntu 11.10 on a macbook pro 8,2? on the forums most people are dual booting and i just wanna get rid of OS X
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  you can also use for a more automated version airtime from sourcefabric
<MonkeyDust> tehpwnz  type !mac
<tehpwnz> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<togatta> hi guys
<blackshirt> hi
<togatta> anyone can help me about how to install v4l for 10.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> togatta  10.10 is no longer valid or supported
<Layke2> At the end of each SSH key in my authorized-keys I have username and host... ie, for the one I just added, I have  layke@Layke ... Does this do anything? Or is it just informative?
<togatta> MonkeyDust : so ??? when i'm using 11. and 12 it always freeze
<togatta> so i'm back using 10.10
<stisticky> Hi, having issue with keyboard and mouse. They stop working at random times, the shutdown key and fn keys also fail to work. I have to manually pull battery to reboot the PC. Plugging an external usb mouse works though, so its not ubuntu freeze. Any help please? thanks
<Hyperbyte> BrixSat, was afk for a bit... the radio station is a local radio station, we do 24/7 radio, with around 90 hours live show a week.
<MonkeyDust> togatta  you'll find no help for 10.10, it's EOL
<togatta> :(
<stisticky> ubuntu 12.04 *
<Guest34809> hi, im trying to log in as root, so i can get into my root directory and change a file that is set to read only but i cant. can someone help please?
<Hyperbyte> BrixSat, looks like airtime is more for one radio show, not for an entire station.
<IdleOne> !sudo | Guest34809
<ubottu> Guest34809: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  airtime is more for the "autodj" and dj's would stream from home to there. Not good for fm radio station
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  airtime is ideal for webradios where everybody broadcasts from home
<Hyperbyte> BrixSat, will Rivendell be able to carry a whole station though?
<Hyperbyte> Automatic news & traffic reports, non-stop playlist, program scheduling, etc?
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  rivendell could andle 2 or 3 radio stations if done right!
<ScottHarrison> BrixSat: sorry to interrupt but do you know of any really good linux/ubuntu online radio shows/podcasts? I've heard a couple but didn't think much of them.
<Guest34809> ok
<BrixSat> ScottHarrison:  be more explicit please. you want shows to listen?
<ScottHarrison> BrixSat: yeah, I like to listen to podcasts whilst going to sleep, trying to find a decent linux/ubuntu related one. do you know of any?
<65MAAWBMU> I added data=writeback,nobh to my fstab, and not / is only being mounted in read-only mode - and it's not getting to the lightdm login screen. It says there was a problem mounting /. How can I diagnose and fix it?
<BrixSat> Hyperbyte:  if you seperate the things like rivendell-server in a server machine and rivendell in a couple of pc's each of these pc's can use audio from server and be a diferent radio
<Guest34809> ok, done that
<Guest34809> how do i get into my root directory?
<BrixSat> ScottHarrison:  yeah ubuntu uk :)
<Guest34809> its not leeting me in
<BrixSat> Guest34809:  cd /
<Guest34809> letting
<arian> hello
<arian> can any body answer me/??
<Guest34809> i want to do i in file manager
<ScottHarrison> BrixSat: ill give it a go. thanks.
<Hyperbyte> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest34809> it wont let me in in file manager
<Guest72686> where is the django-admin.py on ubuntu ?
<Arian--->  where is the django-admin.py on ubuntu ?
<sultano> heyyyyyyy
<sultano> I'm getting crazy
<ScottHarrison> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> find / -name 'django-admin.py'                 <<but I dont know what that is
<Hyperbyte> IdleOne / ops, Scheisselstadt is spamming.
<virtx> hello
<sultano> Both "Startup Disk creator" and "Unetbootin" freeze while working :(
<sultano> What can I do? : '(
<Guest34809> i cant seem to find the same place im in in terminal in file manager
<IdleOne> Hyperbyte: join #ubuntu-ops please
<65MAAWBMU> I forgot to add the corresponding parameters to menu.lst though
<Arian---> bobweaver,  where is it /...?
<Hyperbyte> IdleOne, looks like it got taken care of. :)
<IdleOne> Hyperbyte: never mind. problem solved
<virtx> is there a way to recompile *only* one module (ext2, in this case) using build directory in /lib/modules ?
<IdleOne> Hyperbyte: thanks for keeping your eyes open :)
<Guest34809> hello?
<chu> Hello Guest34809
<Carr0t|work> lo all, quick question i'm hoping someone can answer as my googling failed me. I've just tried 12.04 after being on 10.04 and Windows for ages, so i'm getting used to Unity. I've installed Pidgin (IM client). It appears in the dock, but when I close the main window it is still running in the background. With normal gnome if I closed the main window Pidgin actually exited, and on Windows if I
<Carr0t|work> close the main window I can then exit the app completely using the Notification Area. Is there a 'nice' way to exit an app that backgrounds itself like this, or do I have to load a terminal and kill the process?
<Arian---> Guest34809, hello you can ask your question :D
<Arian---> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jacta> anyone into xchat? (noone in the channel is ever there)
<Arian---> !better
<Arian---> Jacta , yes I am with xchat
<Guest34809> ok, it lets me into root and home but i cant see any files in there
<sultano> Carr0t|work: Obviously you don't have to.....
<sultano> Carr0t|work: Pidgin always worked in that way, even when gnome2 was the defauld DE
<Carr0t|work> Oh, fair enough
<Carr0t|work> I loaded it on an old 10.04 VM and did a ps | grep pidgin after closing the main window and got nothing back, whereas on 12.04 there's still a process listed
<sultano> carr0t|work: If you wanna close pidgin, just re-open it from the panel, and do ---> File > Exit Pidgin   :)
<sultano> Both "Startup Disk creator" and "Unetbootin" freeze while working :(
<Guest34809> i cant find the network folder in etc/ in file manager but i can see it in terminal, whats going on?
<sultano> What can I do? : '(
<Guest34809> i need to access it in file manager
<sultano> Guest34809: Weird...
<Guest34809> yes
<Guest34809> really weird
<65MAAWBMU> How can I fix a ready-only filesystem?
<brunobraga> in nautilus: ctrl+L (opens the location bar), then you type it yourself
<sultano> wait wait, did you write correctly? you said that managed to access it in FileManager, and after 1sec you say "I need to access it in file manager"
<bobweaver> !permissions | 65MAAWBMU
<ubottu> 65MAAWBMU: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest34809> i cant access the network folder in etc/ in file manager but i can do this in terminal
<Guest34809> i need to access it in file manager
<sultano> ohhh simple as that :)
<65MAAWBMU> bobweaver: it's the whole filesystem, not a file.
<bobweaver> 65MAAWBMU,  you have a usb that is read only ?
<Guest34809> yes
<bobweaver> Oh
<Guest34809> i just want to move some files in there
<65MAAWBMU> no, I modified fstab and didn't change menu.lst with the same options. Now ubuntu can't boot
<bobweaver> 65MAAWBMU,  care to sxplain a little more ?
<bobweaver> explain *
<sultano> Guest34809: just write(in terminal) --->   nautilus /etc/
<syntaxx> im using ubuntu 12.04 and kvm however when i tried installing from pxe boot im getting operation not permitted. anyone encountered this?
<65MAAWBMU> bobweaver: yes - Ubuntu isn't booting, can't mount /, and going into the repair terminal - I can't change fstab back, it says the filesystem is mounted as read-only
<bobweaver> 65MAAWBMU,  live boot ?
<bobweaver> or is that tty ?
<65MAAWBMU> bobweaver: I'm not sure what the difference is
<65MAAWBMU> I'm using the repair option...
<Guest29739> Somebody know if there's any channel for fornax sculptor???
<bobweaver> live boot meaning that it is a live cd then you mount the drive
<MonkeyDust> Guest29739  what's fornax sculptor?
<bobweaver> or are you booting the drive 65MAAWBMU
<65MAAWBMU> booting the drive, no livecd
<stisticky> Hi, having issue with keyboard and mouse. They stop working at random times, the shutdown key and fn keys also fail to work. I have to manually pull battery to reboot the PC. Plugging an external usb mouse works though, so its not ubuntu freeze. Any help please? thanks. Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest29739> is framework to generate java code
<65MAAWBMU> The disk is encrypted, a livecd won't help, I don't think
<MonkeyDust> Guest29739  then try #java
<Guest29739> good call
<bobweaver> 65MAAWBMU,  there is one time that that happened I googled for like 3 hours let me see if I saved as bookmark
<65MAAWBMU> bobweaver: ok, thank you
<Jacta> Grrr xchat is no much lame
<syntaxx> im using ubuntu 12.04 and kvm however when i tried installing from pxe boot im getting operation not supported. anyone encountered this?
<MonkeyDust> Jacta  you could use some other chat client, there are plenty
<Jacta> MonkeyDust: but its the one I like the most, just cant figure out how to get hilight work on notices :\
<rick___> thank you
<bobweaver> 65MAAWBMU,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<65MAAWBMU> bobweaver: thank you, will read
<bobweaver> np good luck :)
<bobweaver> syntaxx,  you are using qemu ?
<syntaxx> bobweaver, yes
<65MAAWBMU> bobweaver: does ubuntu do luks lvm? I thought it does encryptfs
<marzyciel> Hello, I run Xubuntu 12.04. Simple question - is there some way to check your crash reports? I had one but was too fast with it and closed it without reading. But it looked weird and I'd like to check what was it about - any way to do that?
<e__> hi, im still having problems getting my dwl650 to work
<NictraSavios> Hello, I just got my system reinstalled and I seem to be having an issue with screen brightness. I can't change it from the setting application or my keyboard keys.
<bobweaver> syntaxx,  you have read this ? http://alien.slackbook.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=slackware:qemu
<bobweaver> 65MAAWBMU,  not sure tbh
<reuf> anybody in here has a demanoid account to send me an invite code?
<bobweaver> I do know that my brother in law did the same thing and I got his data back following them instructions and also some other ones 65MAAWBMU  sorry I am sure that others can help more then me
<bobweaver> I am not the best when it comes to encrypted hardrives
<NictraSavios> !ot > reuf
<ubottu> reuf, please see my private message
<NictraSavios> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<yahooshua_> I'm trying to use a VMWARE to get into my Win7 install on the first partition. It hangs on grub. The solution I want to try is to make an image of the grub to load just that partition. How do I generate that? please
<e__> lspcmcia -vvv recognises my card but light still wont flash and no networks listed
<e__> hello?
<rocki34> So, I just installed a fresh version of ubuntu Precise. Anyone know a list of software I should install?
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  istall the software you need, when you need it
<L3top> That is really a google question rocki34. This chan is just for support.
<NictraSavios> Is putting lines on the sysctnl.conf file the same as putting them on the grub command line?
<rocki34> MonkeyDust: Thing is, I don't always have internet access, so I would just like to install everything now.
<L3top> e__: does the device appear in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  we cannot know what software you need
<bobweaver> rocki34,  depends on you user case meaning what do you need maybe talk about it on the Ubuntu-offtopic channel as it is a little offtopic and this is a support channel
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin
<e__> no, i dont think so
<e__> wlan0 is listed but not wifi0
<NictraSavios> rocki34 Yeah, like the stuff you use is probably different from what I use. I install lmms and tons of programming tools, would you like them? aha. Nobody can give you a list of what you want
<L3top> e__: and you have another wireless device connected?
<bobweaver> MonkeyDust,  cool link only thing that I can not live with out is qtcreator and gnome-sushi (that is not on that list)
<e__> http://pastebin.com/WDkiAgDA
<e__> yes, an internal one, but its broken
<e__> thats the file
<MonkeyDust> bobweaver  what list?
<vijaym124> wassup ? guys ?
<bobweaver> MonkeyDust,  http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin
<vijaym124> wassup ? guys ?
<NictraSavios> !ask > vijaym124
<ubottu> vijaym124, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> bobweaver  are you rocki34 ?
<bobweaver> no
<rocki34> nope
<vijaym124> !ask > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<bobweaver> Oo
<NictraSavios> MonkeyDust, Aha, you shoulda just did a whois :P
<vijaym124> !ask > NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios, please see my private message
<L3top> vijaym124: stop that.
<vijaym124> !ask > L3top
<ubottu> L3top, please see my private message
<bobweaver> !botabuse | vijaym124
<ubottu> vijaym124: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dape23> hello, anyone using xchat having ssl pem problems as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/778372 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 778372 in xchat (Ubuntu) "client certificates do not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vijaym124> !botabuse > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<L3top> vijaym124: do you have a support question or are you just trying to get kicked?
<e__> hello?
<NictraSavios> e__, Hello :P
<caddoo> the notifications in ubunutu used by apps. How do I hide them when they appear
<caddoo> clicking does nothing, just makes them semi-transparent when i mouse over
<NictraSavios> caddoo, ^ One of the reasons I switched to gnome 3...
<L3top> e__: the system does not recognize your card, clearly. Have you tried installing drivers for it?
<bobweaver> depends caddoo  you can turn them off on most apps
<caddoo> I don't mind them
<caddoo> but if i need to hide them quick
<caddoo> because sometimes its private stuff up there you don't want people to see
<e__> yes
<e__> its using the hostapd drivers
<bobweaver> not sure how lib-unity uses notify-send caddoo
<e__> but i think the card needs flashing
<NictraSavios> caddoo, Yeah, again, I don't know how and I tried everything when I used unity. I switched and I'll never look back :D
<bobweaver> caddoo,  unity 3d or 2d ?
<caddoo> I'm not actually using ubuntu, im using elementary OS
<caddoo> so no unity
<e__> im trying to install aircrack, but theres loads of errors
<NictraSavios> e__, Why do you want aircrack?
<e__> to test my home network
<MonkeyDust> is aircrack supported here?
<caddoo> lol
<bobweaver> caddoo,  oh out of my scope good luck
<NictraSavios> e__ Nice cover.
<e__> so any help?
<NictraSavios> e__, I normally use backtrack for that stuff, I keep ubuntu clean
<caddoo> e__: are you sudo installing?
<caddoo> thats my only input
<e__> backtrack?
<MonkeyDust> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Package/file aircrack does not exist in precise
<e__> whats that?
<NictraSavios> !find aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Package/file aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> !find gerix-wifi-cracker
<NictraSavios> Nope, like I though. Not here.
<ubottu> Package/file gerix-wifi-cracker does not exist in precise
<NictraSavios> !find kinsmet
<ubottu> Package/file kinsmet does not exist in precise
<NictraSavios> !find kismet
<ubottu> Found: kismet, libnet-akismet-perl
<e__> yes, im sudo installing
<NictraSavios> :L
<caddoo> e__: try here: #aircrack-ng
<NictraSavios> e__, Yeah, its not in the ubuntu repos.
<NictraSavios> For good reason...
<e__> ok
<65MAAWBMU> How can I unmount a read-only filesystem?
<e__> how to i register?
<NictraSavios> Keep pen-testing and ever-day use separate.
<L3top> 65MAAWBMU: umount
<65MAAWBMU> I do that, it's content, but df still lists it.
<caddoo> e__: you need to be registered on this irc network
<caddoo> type /msg nickserv register help
<DJones> !register | e__
<ubottu> e__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<e__> yes, ive forgotten how to log on, im registered
<caddoo> !identify | e__
<ubottu> e__: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<L3top> 65MAAWBMU: try umount -lf... being read only makes no difference.
<bobweaver> e__,  /join #freenode ask them they will help
<bobweaver> if you lost password ect ^^ that is
<L3top> 65MAAWBMU: I would also care what mount says, not df.
<65MAAWBMU> mount says /dev/sda1 is mounted on /
<65MAAWBMU> with (rw, errors=remount-ro)
<65MAAWBMU> Even after I did umount.
<ghost-x> 5
<glebihan> 65MAAWBMU, you can't unmount the root filesystem
<glebihan> 65MAAWBMU, more generally you can't unmount a filesystem that's in use, and the root filesystem always is
<65MAAWBMU> Ubuntu can't mount it, either...
<65MAAWBMU> How can I fix /etc/fstab back?
<MonkeyDust> 65MAAWBMU  you cannot repair a car engine while driving
<65MAAWBMU> Fair enough
<virtx> is there a way to recompile *only* one module (ext2, in this case) using build directory in /lib/modules ?
<glebihan> 65MAAWBMU, if there are things you have to do that needs that partition unmounted, you'll have to boot from a live CD. But what is it you're trying to do, what's the issue with fstab ?
<65MAAWBMU> I edited fstab but didn't edit menu.lst as well, and now Ubuntu can't mount / during boot, it says, and that's that. I can't edit fstab back because it's read-only
<glebihan> 65MAAWBMU, is the whole filesystem read-only or only the fstab file ?
<65MAAWBMU> I think the whole filesystem, but I'm not sure how to tell.
<65MAAWBMU> /proc/mounts says / is rw...
<glebihan> 65MAAWBMU, you're editing fstab as root, right ?
<65MAAWBMU> I'm in the root repair console thing, root@laptop
<glebihan> 65MAAWBMU, hmm, if I remember correctly, at that stage the filesystem is indeed mounted read-only
<glebihan> 65MAAWBMU, there is a way to remount the filesystem read-write (but I don't remember how). The simplest way might be to use a live CD
<65MAAWBMU> Ok
<vidirr_> Ugh.. I tried out Kazam (screen recorder), and now even after purging it it STILL has an orange "region box" around my screen.
<vidirr_> Does anyone have any hints?
<glebihan> vidirr_, isn't it simply still running ? did you logout and back in ?
<vidirr_> glebihan: Shouldn't it stop running after purging?
<L3top> 65MAAWBMU: mount -o remount,rw /
<glebihan> vidirr_, no, uninstalling an application doesn't stop it if it's running
<bonez2046> I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.xx and now several things are altered; I need to know how to get back the same keyboard mapping/configuration I had before
<bonez2046> for example, I use irssi/bitlbee to chat here. i used to just use 'alt-1' or whatever # is appropriate to jump to various windows in irssi, but now I have to use alt-p instead
<65MAAWBMU> L3top: fixed it with "mount --no-mtab -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /" woo :)
<MonkeyDust> bonez2046  try ctrl arrows to switch
<bonez2046> MonkeyDust: ok, those work but I like the alt-number key combinations too
<bonez2046> any way to get those back?
<bonez2046> I have 12.04 LTS, and though I like that I have upgraded I like the older gnome configuration better. I hate these icons...would prefer having access with menus at the top, where I can access everything
<nokia> hi. Can someone explain how to change Ubuntu Server to a static ip instead off the installed dhcp pls.
<MonkeyDust> bonez2046  that's unity, gnome3, type !classic if you want something similar to gnome2
<jpds> nokia: → #ubuntu-server
<nokia> oops there's a server chat room ok
<tucemiux> 12.04 is for netbooks as well?  Or is there a netbok specific distro like remix?
<MonkeyDust> tucemiux  there isnt
<tucemiux> MonkeyDust, so 12.04 should be good for a netbook then?
<auronandace> tucemiux: sure
<tucemiux> auronandace, thanks, im burning it to a cd right now.
<BlouBlou> tucemiux: I have 12.04 in a netbook and works fine
<BlouBlou> tucemiux: it has 1gb ram, 1.6ghz, and works perfectly, (64bits version)
<Axsuul> Is there any way to see what a certain alias is pointing to? I'm trying to make an alias but it seems like it's already taken, but not sure what
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Varikonniemi> hello, i have a question about ppa:s in ubuntu. What is needed for a ppa to have multiple versions available, not just the latest?
<auronandace> Varikonniemi: i don't think you can do that
<bonez2046> MonkeyDust: yes, it's unity that I am not appreciating
<bonez2046> just '!classic' at a prompt?
<auronandace> !classic | bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Varikonniemi> what is the use then of =version tag
<Varikonniemi> just to switch between the two versions of different ppa:S?
<MonkeyDust> bonez2046  yeah, it's new, i'm getting used to it as we speak, prefer classic, too
<bonez2046> so, if I log out and back in I can select classic ubuntu at login?
<pentagonpie> How safe is it, and what will be the implications of terminating the nautilus process?
<auronandace> bonez2046: not in 11.10 and above
<MonkeyDust> pentagonpie  your file manager will close
<auronandace> !notunity | bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bonez2046> auronandace: how then can I switch windows managers?
<L3top> Varikonniemi: You can specify the repo (ppa in this case) that you wish to install from. There can be different versions available... however any upgrade etc will take the highest version.
<L3top> !ppa | also Varikonniemi, be aware that
<ubottu> also Varikonniemi, be aware that: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<pentagonpie> MonkeyDust, And if I use Dolphin, is it ok? will I just won't be able to browse files using nautilus?
<auronandace> bonez2046: install what you want and log out then choose what you want at the login screen
<MonkeyDust> pentagonpie  yes, you can use both
<auronandace> bonez2046: gnome2 is no longer supported so you can't select it
<auronandace> bonez2046: hence why the factoid i showed you suggests gnome-fallback as an alternative
<pentagonpie> MonkeyDust, But if I want to save ram, can I terminate nautilus and use dolphin exclusively?
<Varikonniemi> the problem is that a gem would need multiple engine support. But the package is always same name, so cannot it be chosen different versons with =version
<bonez2046> thanks, auronandace
<Varikonniemi> game*
<auronandace> bonez2046: no worries :)
<DjobiDjoba> greetings
<L3top> Varikonniemi: I answered this. You can specify the REPO not just version, that it is drawn from.
<MonkeyDust> pentagonpie  best way to find out, is by trying, it's just closing and opening windows
<Varikonniemi> L3top, do you have a suggestion how to achieve what i said is needed?
<pentagonpie> MonkeyDust, Ok, thank you
<DjobiDjoba> My personnal keybinds don't work (i'm on ubuntu 12.04) ? Do they work on your PC ?
<_noiro_> Hey guys, why is it that when I select Gnome from my login screen, it gives me gnome classic?
<L3top> Varikonniemi: man apt-get  -t is what you are looking for.
<MonkeyDust> !who| DjobiDjoba
<ubottu> DjobiDjoba: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_noiro_> I have the proprietary graphics drivers installed
<histo> _noiro_: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<DjobiDjoba> I speak to everybody :)
<_noiro_> histo: 12.04
<L3top> What do you think would happen to your screen if everyone answered you DjobiDjoba?
<Varikonniemi> L3top, thanks
<L3top> np Varikonniemi :)
<habib> How to collapse  all windows?
<paul__> ;
<auronandace> habib: if you are in unity hold down the win key, it will show you some shortcuts
<DjBeeMaster> http://djbeemaster.wix.com/djbeemaster
<DjBeeMaster> http://djbeemaster.wix.com/djbeemaster
<DjBeeMaster> http://djbeemaster.wix.com/djbeemaster
<FloodBot1> DjBeeMaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> DjBeeMaster: no advertising
<DJones> DjBeeMaster: You are welcome to ask Ubuntu questions in this channel, but please don't spam
<DjBeeMaster> http://djbeemaster.wix.com/djbeemaster
<_noiro_> How compatible is Ubuntu with ivy bridge?
<_noiro_> and 16GB of RAM
<BlouBlou> _noiro_: if you use 16gb of ram (I have 16 too), you should use 64bits version
<_noiro_> I know blou, just want to make sure ubuntu support ivy bridge processor. I heard they didn't like one another yet
<TheLordOfTime> i think i saw something about that somewhere...
<TheLordOfTime> sorry wrong channel
<auronandace> _noiro_: 12.04 uses 3.2 kernel, if that doesn't support ivy bridge then you have your answer
<TheLordOfTime> auronandace:  i think i saw something about it saying that support is expected more fully in 12.10 by release time, but that's just rumor...
<maksim> =)
<roansh> Guys, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't play the .wmv files. I have installed w32codecs and SMPlayer. :/
<cfhowlett> roansh, can't play with what app?
<roansh> cfhowlett, SMPlayer
<roansh> cfhowlett, I just can hear the voice and no video
<spillere> have anyone tried using the GMA3600 graphic board? as i just installed ubuntu on my new netbook seems not to recognize this VGA
<MonkeyDust> roansh  try totem or vlc
<cfhowlett> roansh, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras to get all codecs
<roansh> MonkeyDust, Nope. Doesn't work in VLC and totem to
<roansh> cfhowlett, I've that installed, already
<cfhowlett> roansh, do you get any kind of error message?
<ashka> spillere: press alt and F2 and type in gksu jockey-gtk
<roansh> cfhowlett, Nope. It plays those files, but just the voice all I can get.
<ashka> you may have a driver to install
<spillere> ashka: "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and then there is nothing on the progran
<cfhowlett> roansh, hmm.  I installed both the restricted extras and medibuntu and haven't yet found a media file I couldn't play.  assuming you have all codecs, a different media player might be called for...
<sihfijsdfoisdjf> hello
<ashka> spillere: what is the problem you have ?
<spillere> doesnt recognize the VGA, so its slow and 800x600
<ashka> oh I see
<roansh> cfhowlett, Yeah, I have other .wmv files, those I can play but not the ones I want to play. On previous versions of Ubuntu, these worked, though.
<Onixs> w32codecs
<sihfijsdfoisdjf> does anyone know the name of the Linux game frontend (a bit like steam) ,where you can download games.
<cfhowlett> roansh, stranger and stranger.  sorry, IDK what could cause that kind of weird
<roansh> cfhowlett, Here is what I could get : Requested video codec family [wmsdmod] (vfm=dmo) not available. Enable it at compilation.
<MonkeyDust> sihfijsdfoisdjf  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<spillere> ashka any ideas?
<cfhowlett> roansh, YOW, what?
<roansh> I tried to play it through MPlayer and saw that error.
<ashka> not at all, sorry
<DJones> sihfijsdfoisdjf: Is this what you were thinking of http://www.desura.com/
<cfhowlett> roansh, do you get all updates?  Nothing "held back"?
<roansh> cfhowlett, You mean the Ubuntu software updates?
<cfhowlett> roansh, yes
<roansh> cfhowlett, I have a LOT of 'held back'. -.-
<spillere> ashka ty anyway :)
<sihfijsdfoisdjf> yes thats the one ,thank you very much DJones , thanks for the other links too, you guys are too good.
<DJones> sihfijsdfoisdjf: I knew it began with a "D" just took a bit of googling to track it down :)
<roansh> cfhowlett, does it matter to have it updated and I would be able to play those files?
<cfhowlett> roansh, ahh.  try this: go into Update Manager/Settings and enable Source Code download
<roansh> cfhowlett, Okay
<cfhowlett> roansh, *Update Manager/Settings/Ubuntu Software/Source Code*  Just in case you're only getting partial updates
<roansh> it is enabled, already...
<roansh> there's a 'dash' at the box.
<cfhowlett> roansh, means not enabled.  Should be an X
<roansh> cfhowlett, I just can disable it.. cannot enable it totally.
<cfhowlett> roansh, not normal behavior...
<roansh> other fours, above that are marked properly..
<roansh> this, i don't think. there's a dash.. if i click on it, it just disappears, and comes back on another click
<cfhowlett> roansh, abnormal.  My theory: you do NOT have all the codecs installed.  For instance, medibuntu does not update after an upgrade.  You have to reinstall the entire package.  I'd suggest reinstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras and enable the medibuntu repo and install that as well.
<sarbull> does anyone uses Ubuntu 12.04 on an Alienware M11x
<roansh> cfhowlett, Oh.. That's killing on this Internet connection. :/
<roansh> Anyway, thanks for the help. :)
<cfhowlett> roansh, good luck
<roansh> Thanks.
<Jacta> How to "call" custom notify box?
<kingjames90> how do i remove GNOME classic. I installed to see how it looked but now cant remove :x
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings
<gbagape> hi all
<sarbull> hello world
<howdini> welcome
<bencc> how to escape space in the terminal?
<McPenguins1> Okay, has anyone used Ubuntu for screencasts on YouTube? And if yes, what have you used?
<MonkeyDust> McPenguins1  kazam is nice
<DJones> !screencast | McPenguins1
<ubottu> McPenguins1: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<brontosaurusrex> s there a tool that would xml2txt with some ignore fields filters?
<brontosaurusrex> a cli tool
<McPenguins1> DJones: That's well and good but I was wondering what people in here actually use for their own screencasting.
<Guest18725> Is it possible to assign some application's traffic to my ethernet connexion and tell the rest to go through wireless?
<McPenguins1> MonkeyDust: So, Kazam, you say? Is it good for motion intensive programs?
<MonkeyDust> McPenguins1  not sure what you mean, but i've noticed it didnt record sound
<BluesKaj> Guest18725, not from the same pc , but a lot of routers have application support where one can assign specific ports to particular apps , but ethernet or wifi doesn't matter there
<McPenguins1> MonkeyDust: If you like run programs with a lot of FPS motion in it, how well will it record it?
<MonkeyDust> McPenguins1  FPS, first person shooter?
<biopyte> hi, is there a package that can monitor my mail account and trigger an alarm upon incoming mails?
<McPenguins1> MonkeyDust: Frames per second. With a lot of frames per second.
<kanliot> biopyte, i'm using mail-notification
<Guest18725> BluesKaj: I have 2 internet connexions at home. I'm trying to route my bittorrent through ethernet so I can navigate using wifi.
<biopyte> kanliot, thx .. i check that one
<MonkeyDust> McPenguins1  best way to find out, is by trying, i guess
<blz> is there a package for the current D compiler in the main repos?
<McPenguins1> MonkeyDust: Some people were talking about FFMepg or something.
<MonkeyDust> McPenguins1  ffmpeg is to play/convert video files, iirc
<McPenguins1> MonkeyDust: Hm..
<yandex23891> McPenguins1: Windows has far better Video capture for games than Linux unfortunately, FRAPS etc.
<jiohdi> recordmydesktop-gtk
<McPenguins1> yandex23891: What would you use for intensive motion programs?
<yandex23891> McPenguins1: FRAPS on Windows myself
<MonkeyDust> yandex23891  don't promote windows here, please
<yandex23891> MonkeyDust: I'm not, just not pretending that the Linux video capturing programs aren't crap in comparison
<yandex23891> I use Linux for plenty, but for some things it lags behind
<MonkeyDust> yandex23891  this channel is to help people with ubuntu, keep it to that
<ufrgs> Is there a way to activate the old menu bars on Ubuntu ?
<manners13> any one here who can help me with part of a script
<blz> ufrgs, what do you mean by "old menu bars" ?
<MonkeyDust> ufrgs  type !classic for instructions
<ufrgs> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<blz> manners13, it depends on the kind of script, but you might have better luck in a language-specific channel
<manners13> $result6 = ssh2_exec($conn_id, 'sed -i "${line3,line4}"'d' bacula-dir.tmp'); <<<<< is the line i want to use but i cant use the 'd' within php
<blz> ufrgs, unless you're talkinga bout global menus...
<ufrgs> blz, MonkeyDust did already answer. Thank you.
<manners13> is there another way to use that sed command without having the 'd'
<ufrgs> MonkeyDust, thank you!
<blz> manners13, yeah you should probably go to #php or something
<manners13> kk ill try there, hard because its part php part shell
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. I not noticed this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/16/plasma-desktopFH3984.jpg This can't be right. Im pretty sure even at idle all my cores do something
<CarpetCleaner69> I think I have pinworms.
<hazamonzo> Or at least they did
<j_ayen_green> i'm running lucid on a production server, with php pinned to 5.2. Now that the karmic distro is gone, and Drupal 6 runs with 5.3, I'm going to upgrade. Do I just remove the pin entries and upgrade in apt-get, or is there more to it?
<TristSaus> Hi
<TristSaus> :D
<CarpetCleaner69> Do you know what pinworms are?  They are a parasite that live inside your ass, and at night, after you've fallen asleep, they crawl out of your asshole to lay eggs, and then they woooooorm their way back in.  When you scratch your itchy anus (itchy due to all the works wriggling around on its surface,) and then touch your face, if any gets in your mouth, those eggs make more pinworms who live in your ass.
<hazamonzo> j_ayen_green: Luciddb?
<TristSaus> anyone programming python in here? :P
<dpwrussell> Hi, I am having a problem booting any ubuntu livecds (or usb) in UEFI mode. I get a udevd timeout on mobprobe. Finally it reaches 120 seconds and gives us. the udevd settle seems to indicate it is a problem with scsi host 6. So perhaps the issue is related to the PERC H310 Controller? I can boot and access the controllet no problem in legacy BIOS mode. I've tried 12.04 desktop and alterate.
<j_ayen_green> hazamonzo: ? I'm running 10.04
<blz> TristSaus, I am, but we should move this discussion to #python
<blz> or to a PM
<TristSaus> yup joining #python
<gbagape> how to change resolution to 1280x1024 monitor that only accepts 1440x900?
<TristSaus> blz?
<blz> TristSaus, yes?
<TristSaus> uhm, im new here.. how do i connect to the #python? it just keeps saying #python_unregistered
<sarbull> "/join #python"
<DJones> !register | TristSaus Some channels require a register nickname with freenode,
<ubottu> TristSaus Some channels require a register nickname with freenode,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> TristSaus  you have to register your nickname, first
<blz> You have to register with nickserv:  http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<TristSaus> ah, okey. thanks! :D
<blz> TristSaus,  but if it's a simple question, you can PM me
<ufrgs> Great!!! No more Launcher!
<j_ayen_green> I'm thinking I can remove the pinning entries for php and its modules, do a apt-get upgrade, and then to get to php 5.3.6 (if what I get from apt-get isn't it) install from php.net?
<Taev> anyone know a torrent application for ubuntu that handles magnet links?
<DJones> Taev: Transmission
<Taev> I can't seem to get any to work, Mozilla says it has no idea what to do with the file
<kanliot> taev  firefox works with magnet links
<kanliot> it's a current bug with xdg-open
<TristSaus> #freenode
<Taev> on my system it says Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (magnet) isn't associated with any program
<Taev> and transmission apparently doesnt let me manually input the URL of the magnet file
<TristSaus> hmm, install chorme
<TristSaus> chrome
<TristSaus> *
<kanliot> taev firefox actually works trust me
<Taev> well what do you think im lying to you?
<DJones> Taev: I tried it with chrome & transmission, I didn't have any problems with it, I'm not on that machine at the minute though so I can't check anything with it
<Taev> thats what came up
<Taev> there is non mime set for magnet
<Taev> and i dont know how to set it, and what torrent client to use if i did
<kanliot> firefox has help in their forums and irc
<Taev> and my transmission is a bit out of date
<Taev> Im using 8.04
<Taev> my main PC died
<Taev> er Ubuntu 8.04
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any software which could help me dictate English?
<DJones> Taev: 8.04 is no longer supported, I suspect that more recent versions will have an upgraded version of transmission which is able to handle the magnet links
<namoamitabuddha> dictation software
<Taev> well theres not a whole lot i can do if I can't download any torrents, like FIX my main computer
<BluesKaj> Taev, you don't need magnetic links to download torrents
<Taev> all the sites i know switched to magnets
<Onixs> What good about magnet sites
<LjL> Taev: ktorrent works with magnet links for me, just you have to file / open (or whatever) rather than just clicking the magnet file
<namoamitabuddha> Any suggestions?
<LjL> namoamitabuddha: i don't think you'll have much luck with that
<namoamitabuddha> OMG
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any dictionary software highly suggested?
<K-Lab> Hi all :)
<ufrgs> After changing to Ubuntu Classic I wonder how do I transfer an application from one screen to another ?
<blz> ufrgs, you should install compizconfig-settings-manager and define a hotkey or screen edge to do that
<namoamitabuddha> Any idea?
<BluesKaj> "dragon naturally speaking " speech recognition software for windows , which might run on wine, namoamitabuddha
<ufrgs> blz, no other solution like that one on launcher ?
<blz> ufrgs, like the unity widget?
<ufrgs> I wouldn't like to be installing extra stuff on my machine because Ubuntu is already too heavy for it.
<namoamitabuddha> BluesKaj: I changed my idea.
<yandex23891> Taev: Why are you using such an old version of Ubuntu? I suggest upgrading
<namoamitabuddha> BluesKaj: I'll use vimdiff and the real-world speech instead.
<Taev> because its my secondary PC, and because my web server, and MySQL databases, and all the other stuff for my website are configured and working
<ufrgs> blz, I used to have it installed on Unity, but now it just desapiered.
<Taev> and Ubuntu has a hard enough time upgrading from the previous version to the next one
<Scotty> :( how hard is it to install ubuntu on it's own partition lol
<Taev> like I tried on my primary PC awhile back which totally hosed the install
<BluesKaj> namoamitabuddha, ok , are they linux apps
<Taev> and thats not the first time thats happened.
<blz> ufrgs, right, that was part of unity.  Your best bet is probably to go through ccsm like I said
<namoamitabuddha> BluesKaj: vimdiff is just a gadget in vim, which is free (as in free speech, not free wine) software in linux.
<ufrgs> blz, ok, great, thank you.
<biopyte> hi, i have issues with mail-notification: basically it works ... but it plays no sound and the alarm icon in the status bar dissapears after a few seconds ... though i configured otherwise
<tehpwnz> okay so after an hour+, ubuntu 11.10, 12.04 still fail to install
<biopyte> any idea?
<kanliot> thepwnz, do you have less than 512 ram?
<tehpwnz> even after following the forums, it keeps saying unable to handle kernel and i get kernel panics (i think) and a whole lot of hex on my screen, thats on my macbook pro 8,2
<tehpwnz> i was following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908210 but no joy
<redsting> I have a question about updating from 11.1 to 12.04. After the update I can no longer access my site using https. Everything else works fine, and apache is listening to *:443, and using openssl s_client I can only connect using localhost:443.
<redsting> Any ideas to why this may have occurred?
<delac> redsting: what clients do not work? firefox?
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any dictionary software which supports fuzzy inquiry and overall-text searching?
<redsting> None of them work. The server log doesn't throw anything, it just times out.
<Metzee> hello all
<K1rk> Hello, I am trying to setup a CUPS client on my Ubuntu machine.  I know how to use the "ServerName" directive in /etc/cups/client.conf but I want to set it up so there's a backup\fallback to localhost if the remote cups server is inaccessible.  Is this possible, and how can it be accomplished?
<delac> redsting: I had a similar problem back a while. Having my server behind a router then, thoug. Basically, I just forgot to disable proxy from my browser. The proxy of course couldnt get to the local network. Try to think something like that. :)
<redsting> delac: Thanks, but I'm fairly certain that's the problem, it was working before the update. The router is properly configured, I'm just not sure if I missed something related to the update.
<delac> redsting: no firewall anywhere?
<redsting> delac: No, the router is allowing all ports to the server.
<delac> redsting: so http works?
<Somelauw> Hi, I installed the nvidia-drivers, but now in some applications my fonts are huge.
<redsting> delac: Yah, it's only the https that times out
<Somelauw> When I used nouveau the fonts appeared normal.
<yandex23891> Somelauw: Has your DPI setting changed in the Nvidia control panel?
<hristoasenov> hello everyone, i have two NICs and I need to route traffic on those interfaces from one to another
<delac> redsting: my server is also on 12.04 and the https does work for me, so it propably is some misconfiguration
<yandex23891> Somelauw: Standard is 96 dpi I believe
<hristoasenov> I have tried all type of things with setting up my routing table
<hristoasenov> i enabled /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<glitchd> hello everyone=)
<Somelauw> yandex23891: I didn't change anything in the nvidia control panel from default settings.
<hristoasenov> and i got rid of all entries in routing table except my default route
<dougsko> hristoasenov: are you trying to NAT the traffic?
<hristoasenov> which goes to the interface i would like to route packets out of
<hristoasenov> dougsko: no, no NAT just forwarding
<Somelauw> However I did prevent gnome-setting-daemon from autostarting.
<yandex23891> Somelauw: I'd still check the settings
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I have to replace my motherboard + processor. Will I need to reinstall my OS?
<glitchd> trying to figure out how to run a teamspeak server from a virtual machine that I and everyones else i want can join
<hristoasenov> forwarding, as if it was a switch
<glitchd> anyone ever heard of doing that?
<hristoasenov> and i can see the packets coming in on the incoming interface through tcpdump
<Somelauw> yandex23891: I got it to work again, by manually starting gnome-settings-daemon. I can still check the settings since I don't know what gnome-settings-daemon is exactly doing.
<kanliot> econdudeawesome, shoun't have 2
<redsting> delac: Ok, that's reassuring. I'll go through the apache2 documentation again and see if I missed something that's changed since 11.1
<kanliot> glitchd, should be easy
<recon69_lap> Hi all, got a sound issue, when playing music through speakers is fine, but when I pluging earphones the speakers keep making noise. now, if i reboot the computer with the headphones in the speakers are quite, but removing the headphone does not activate the speakers. anyone got suggestions ? this is on xubuntu 12.04
<dougsko> hristoasenov: it sounds like maybe a bridge would work
<hristoasenov> however i see no packets at all on the outgoing interface
<glitchd> kanliot, could u maybe give me some insight?
<_skpl> can someone help me? my launcvher wont autohide in 12.04
<econdudeawesome> kanliot: will I need to recompile my kernel, or will a apt-get update/upgrade take care of that?
<kanliot> glitchd, is there a ubuntu package for teamspeak?
<yandex23891> Somelauw: General rule of thumb is to RTFM before stopping any system daemons...
<hristoasenov> dougsko: well, technically its supposed to work at the layer 3
<DJones> !rtfm | yandex23891
<ubottu> yandex23891: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<glitchd> kanliot, not a .deb package, but a tar.gz package.
<sham-hack> please help me... when i will install my wifi dirver b43 then it show me like this please go >>  /var/log/jockey.log .. and jockey.log is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094897/
<kanliot> econdudeawesome, if you have a x86 upgrade then no
<yandex23891> DJones: What's wrong with telling someone to read documentation first?
<hristoasenov> dougsko: because it needs to route by ip
<dougsko> hristoasenov: a bridge interface will effectively make the two interfaces act like theyre switched together.
<glitchd> kanliot, i already have the server installed installed
<kanliot> glitchd, tar.gz can be difficult, but if you have good instructions you should be able to do it
<dougsko> hristoasenov: you can then use tagging to route by IP
<recon69_lap> sham-hack: blacklist the b43 driver might help, it's buggy as far as i recall
<hristoasenov> dougsko: bridge tagging?
<dougsko> hristoasenov: yeah one sec
<livingdaylight> Hi, I would like to add Gnote to startup applications. However, I don't know what to put in the 'command' dialog. Help, anyone?
<Cow_woC> Hi
<DJones> yandex23891: Asking somebody to read a manual isn't a problem, its just the acronym thats not appropriate for the channel
<Cow_woC> How do I install a specific (older) version of autoconf? I tried "sudo apt-get install autoconf=2.65-3ubuntu1" but got "E: Version '2.65-3ubuntu1' for 'autoconf' was not found". Any ideas?
<sham-hack> recon69_lap : so please what should i do now.. but it is work in 2.6 kernal now i change my kernal 3.5
<yandex23891> DJones: It's a common acronym, widely used by developers
<DJones> yandex23891: It may be, but its not for use here
<recon69_lap> sham-hack: read http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312
<sham-hack> recon69_lap: ok i  see...
<dougsko> hristoasenov: i was trying to find the right thing for you to google here... try googling for 'linux vlan tagging'
<Somelauw> yandex23891: Well, since I wasn't running gnome I didn't expect I would need it.
<Somelauw> Also, this still doesn't work for tty
<glitchd> kanliot, so.....help?
<kanliot> glitchd, wheres the instructions for the tar.gz?
<recon69_lap> sham-hack: if you get stuck just ask :) and we'll help, but I'm afraid I'm not going to do all you thinking :P
<yandex23891> You're probbaly still using elements of GNOME even if you're not logging in to the GNOME desktop environment
<sham-hack> recon69_lap : ok...
<ResQue> how can i tunnle the mouse and keyboard input from one computer over the network to another computer
<ResQue> i have two ubuntu computer in front of me both connect to the same monitor, i want to be able to use the one keyboard and mouse
<zlude> Hello! any ideas? ./libc6/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1) trying to play tibia on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<kanliot> ResQue, you might want synerty
<kanliot> synergy
<ResQue> zlude: dude tibia is an epic game
<ResQue> thanks i will check this out
<hristoasenov> dougsko: i dont think vlan tagging is what i want to do
<zlude> ResQue: (: can u help me?
<hristoasenov> there should be a way to route packets through without needing vlans
<hristoasenov> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/networking/64083-simple-ip-forwarding.html
<hristoasenov> i want to do the same thing this guy is doing
<glitchd> kanliot, any ideas?
<recon69_lap> hristoasenov: not really up on this, but have you looked at ipchains
<hristoasenov> recon69_lap: well i flushed all iptables rules
<kanliot> glitchd, without instructions what do you want me to do?
<hristoasenov> recon69_lap: and all forward rules i put them to "ACCEPT"
<dougsko> hristoasenov: ok, so you are setting up routing then
<recon69_lap> hristoasenov: well, as i say, not really up on this, been over 10years since i looked at ipchains :)
<dougsko> hristoasenov: you're basically making the desktop your laptop's router
<glitchd> kanliot, what do u mean "instructions"?
<kanliot> glitch i mean "how to install" the tar.gz
<hristoasenov> dougsko: exactly
<kanliot> glitchd, link the file please
<glitchd> kanliot, im sure u know what teamspeak is..
<glitchd> kanliot, maybe i didnt explain well enough
<hank> How can I make the upper right menus become visible? They fold out to the right now and is thus outside the screen
<kanliot> no i'm just lazy
<dougsko> hristoasenov: first off, whats the point of this? there are actually some simple tricks you can use to make this work easily but theyre not good permenant solutions
<glitchd> kanliot, im trying to run a teamspeak server from inside a virtual machine that i can connect to on the host machine and that all my other friends on the net can connect to.
<Pici> glitchd: So whats the problem?
<kanliot> he has a tar.gz for teamspeak server, and he needs help
<glitchd> Pici, when i try to connect from the host machine, it doesnt find the server running on the virtual machine
<glitchd> kanliot, thats not exactly right..
<glitchd> kanliot, i have it installed already.
<Pici> glitchd: It sounds like you need to figure out the right network settings to use in your virtual machine.
<hristoasenov> dougsko: i am testing a piece of software that can forward packets at 10GE NIC speeds
<hristoasenov> dougsko: the software relies on the linux kernel for the routing
<Pici> glitchd: What virtual machine software are you using?
<Pumpkin-> PF_RING ?
<glitchd> Pici, using NAT as my network setting wont work for this?
<glitchd> Pici, virtualbox
<kanliot> glitchd, if your friends can connect and you cant, try running in bridged network on the vm
<SkippersBoss> hank, upper right menu of what ??
<hristoasenov> dougsko: so for right now i am just sending out UDP packets to the first interface and hoping it routes it out the second
<hank> the top window bar
<Pici> glitchd: I'm not well versed enough with what vbox calls its network modes to be of much help... just trying to triage this in the right direction ;)
<hristoasenov> dougsko: in order to verify that ip routing does indeed work
<SkippersBoss> of ???
<glitchd> Pici, ok thx anyways
<hank> the logout bluetooth items etc
<SkippersBoss> Unity ??
<hristoasenov> dougsko: so right now i am not running it with that special software, but later on when i get it working i would like to plug in that special module
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hank> yes
<SkippersBoss> hmm
<hank> fresh install
<dougsko> hristoasenov: well, one simple thing you could do is ARP spoofing on the desktop. that'll trick your laptop into thinking that your desktop is the router and will send all it's traffic to it
<Logan_> !who | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: please see above
<K1rk> Anyone have any idea how to accomplish my Cups question?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027359
<Pici> Logan_: What?
<Logan_> Pici: You didn't specify for whom the !who was for. ;P
<BluesKaj> Logan_, everyone :)
<hristoasenov> dougsko: i am pretty sure the laptop is sending all of its data to the desktop because i run tcpdump on the desktop and i can see the traffic on the incoming interface
<yandex23891> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dougsko> hristoasenov: otherwise, you might want to put two NICs in your desktop, plug one into your switch and the other directly to your laptop. then just set the desktop up as any other router
<sleax> i've created a vpn connection between a server and a client with virtual network interface tun0, i'm able to ping both server and client. So the VPN is estabilished, now what can i do with a VPN connection?
<hank> @SkippersBoss seen it before? There is no apparent setting and if the screen rotation is off all else would be off i guess
<zlude> ResQue: i run it using wine now! solved
<recon69_lap> Hi all, got a sound issue, when playing music through speakers is fine, but when I pluging earphones the speakers keep making noise. now, if i reboot the computer with the headphones in the speakers are quite, but removing the headphone does not activate the speakers. anyone got suggestions ? this is on xubuntu 12.04
<SkippersBoss> hank, one of the reason i went to XFCE :-) All I can find is that you might get something done in compiz manager
<SkippersBoss> but i have been wrong before
<hank> @SkippersBoss doh! damn screen gotten out of sync… auto sync on the screen fixed it… doh again…  :D
<SkippersBoss> aha but a xrandr command on a launcher can help you out here
<SkippersBoss> hank, i have a launcher to setup my screens after removing one display
<anon_fon> Hi
<logolas> when i want
<Nogal> Hey guys. I'm having some issues with my sound and I'm not sure where to start. Basically I was watching the linux action show when unity crashed on me, I've restarted (a few times to ensure) but now I can't seem to get any sound at all. It's not muted, and in the "sound settings" when I check 'test sound' I hear nothing.
<logolas> when i want to use firefox 13 with hud it close and want to report bug to firerfox how i can fix it
<logolas> ?
<recon69_lap> Nogal, do you have earphones plugged in, or plugged in when you rebooted?
<kanliot> nogal reboot
<Ziber> So I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed, and have compiz installed as well, with Unity. It's all working fine except when I connect to a projector. I was told that compiz is probably the problem in that case. How can I temporary disable it?
<Nogal> recon69_lap the only perhiprial I had was a mouse. Kanliot, i've rebooted at least 3 times.
<logolas> can any body answer me>????????????????????????
<Hyperbyte> logolas, you answered your own question.  File a bug with Mozilla.
<Hyperbyte> Ziber, metacity --replace
<spolu> hi guys! anyone know if it is possible to give access to /proc/net to a normal user? (to run dstat)
<Pici> !cloak sl3ax
<Pici> !cloak sl3ax
<Pici> !cloak | sl3ax
<ubottu> sl3ax: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<FloodBot1> Pici: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<logolas> Hypebyte , what ? my english is not advance can yoy resay it?
<tzhuang> Can I get some help for booting 12.04 64-bit?
<Ziber> Hyperbyte: Just type that in terminal?
<kanliot> nogel try a cold boot
<tzhuang> I'm trying to set up a dual-boot alongside win 7
<sl3ax> !cloak
<Ziber> Hyperbyte: And then, afterward compiz --replace?
<Hyperbyte> spolu, create sudo permissions for that user on the specific command.
<Pici> sl3ax: read what ubottu said.
<Hyperbyte> Ziber, yes.
<Ziber> Hyperbyte: I'll try that, thanks.
<loganrun> does anyone know what the criteria for when fsck is run on boot?
<tzhuang> Everytime I try to boot from CD i get Error: Prefix not set; then it goes to grub
<logolas> can any body answer me with easy english?
<spolu> Hyperbyte: how can I do that, I tried setuid on dstat but still no luck accessing /proc/net from userland
<Pici> sl3ax: aka, ask in #freenode
<Slart> spolu: not an answer to your question but.. have you considered setting up sudo so a regular user can run dstat as root instead?
<Hyperbyte> loganrun, depends on filesystem.  See 'man fstab'.  There you can enable/disable the fsck on boot.
<Ziber> Got an error doing metacity --replace: Window manager warning: from event callback
<Hyperbyte> spolu, type 'man sudoers' in a terminal
<Nogal> kanliot: what do you mean?
<kanliot> nogal turn pc off for 10 seconds so hardware loses all power
<kanliot> maybe more for lappy
<spolu> Slart: I tried (setuid) but I still can
<spolu> Slart: can't access /proc/net as a normal user
<Nogal> kanliot: kk, I'll be back in a minute or so.
<Slart> spolu: try what hyperbyte said.. configure sudo so the user can use it to run just that command.. it's not that hard
<spolu> Hyperbyte: ok but I need to launch dstat from another program and gather output so sudo is not great
<logolas> ??
<logolas> ??
<Hyperbyte> spolu, type 'man sudoers' in a terminal <- there's your answer.  You can set up sudo for the specific command, so users can run only that command as root.
<Hyperbyte> spolu, why not?
<tzhuang> Can I get some help for booting 12.04 64-bit?
<tzhuang> Everytime I try to boot from CD i get Error: Prefix not set; then it goes to grub
<Hyperbyte> You can gather sudo output as well as any other program's output.
<spolu> Hyperbyte: you're right i can sudo from my program I guess. Thanks!
<Hyperbyte> spolu, it's not a very clean solution, but if you're writing something for your own system only it should work.
<Ziber> Hyperbyte: So, that errored to the point of having to restart. :(]
<Ziber> Hyperbyte: So, that errored to the point of having to restart. :(
<spolu> Hyperbyte: yep. Just worried about pushing my password. can I pass it as an argument?
<tzhuang> Can I get some help for booting 12.04 64-bit?
<Hyperbyte> spolu, you can set up sudo as NOPASSWD.
<tzhuang> Everytime I try to boot from CD i get Error: Prefix not set; then it goes to grub
<Hyperbyte> spolu, read the sudoers manpage.
<spolu> Hyperbyte: awesome ! thanks
<Ziber> :(
<Nogal> Kanliot: no luck :(
<Hyperbyte> Ziber, sorry... never done it before, just heard of it.  Google says you need to add an & after the command in a terminal, or else execute it via the 'run' dialog.  Maybe that changes things?
<kanliot> nogal does it work outside flash?
<Nogal> kanliot no
<Ziber> Are you running compiz + unity? Does it work for you on multiple displays?
<Combatjuan> Apologies if this is a dumb question, but where is eth0?  I mean, the virtual file?  ifconfig says I have one, but I can't find it in /dev
<kanliot> i guess you'll have to go through sound troubleshooting then nogal
<kanliot> there a long page on the wiki
<Nogal> this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/ ?
<Hyperbyte> Combatjuan, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Nogal> kanliot: ok.... that was weird. I loaded up that page and now my sound works. I didn't do anything.
<ionwind> hello
<kanliot> nogal please blog a rant about pulseaudio...
<laserbled> Hi, i need help. I am an 12.04 with all new updates and when ever I play flash in mozilla/chrome the cpu usage shoots really high. I am on a quad core, and have nvidia integrated graphics...can someone tell me whats wrong ?. There is no issues in my 10.10 box and
<ionwind> my pc detected usb but i cant write or delete anything on it... how i fix that?
<Combatjuan> Hyperbyte: Find out where /dev/eth0 went.  It used to be in /dev/net I think.
<Hyperbyte> Nogal, see how great Ubuntu troubleshooting pages are? :-)
<Nogal> lmao, thanks I guess. I'm still giving you credit for fixing it, and I was assuming pulse had a blond moment.
<abhinavmehta> I want to test that a string is present in some x-file, if not than only append that string else discard append-activity and do nothing. Not looking multiple line-of-code or script…looking for 1-liner or most elegant way to do this.
<baegle> Having trouble with resolvconf. It seems that it's not respecting domain information provided by the DHCP server. I don't want to add it manually as it's only relevant at work. Google isn't turning anything up. Someone help?
<Nogal> Hyperbyte: Yeah, some sweet love-magic.
<tubaman> ionwind, what filesystem are you using on your USB drive?
<Hyperbyte> Combatjuan, I have no idea to be honest - don't see anything on my 12.04, but I also don't see why you'd need it.
<ionwind> video audio etc etc
<kanliot> don't some usb sticks have software write protection?
<ionwind> i conecte in my laptop also with ubuntu and no problem
<ionwind> just the pc
<Hyperbyte> baegle, are you using networkmanager?
<baegle> yes
<tzhuang> Can I get some help for booting 12.04 64-bit?
<tubaman> ionwind, is it formatted ext3/4, ntfs, fat32?
<tzhuang> Everytime I try to boot from CD i get Error: Prefix not set; then it goes to grub
<ionwind> fat32
<Nogal> ionwind: is the file over 2gigs?
<ionwind> i try to format before in the pc with gparded... no way... them i use the lapton and all cool
<Ziber> Anyone who's used compiz + unity, I could use a bit of help getting multiple displays to work...
<baegle> Hyperbyte: yes
<ionwind> no small files .... ok 130 mg
<abhinavmehta> sorry connection lost
<ionwind> no 2 gigas
<MonkeyDust> tzhuang  wubi?
<ionwind> i isntall usbmount
<ionwind> them it the usb was detected.... but i cant do nothing more
<abhinavmehta> please if anyone on inserting text..?
<Nogal> abhinavmehta: this?
<laserbled> Hi, i need help. I am an 12.04 with all new updates and when ever I play flash in mozilla/chrome the cpu usage shoots really high, so I have to end the plugin-container process or chrome process to get the cpu back to normal. I am on a quad core, and have nvidia integrated graphics...can someone tell me whats wrong ?. There is no issues in my 10.10. Any thougs please
<abhinavmehta> Nogal: my issue is: I want to test that a string is present in some x-file, if not than only append that string else discard append-activity and do nothing. Not looking multiple line-of-code or script…looking for 1-liner or elegant way to do this.
<Pici> abhinavmehta: #bash would be the best place to ask this
<abhinavmehta> thank you Pici
<Ziber> Anyone with compiz+unity experience?
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  here
<auronandace> Ziber: unity doesn't work well with multiple screens
<Nogal> abhinavmehta: what pici said... I know some python and how to work it to do that, but #bash is your best choice
<yandex23891> Unity STILL doesn't support multiple screens well
<yandex23891> Bad I know
<abhinavmehta> Nogal: ohh, that could be great if you can tell python-way of doing this. Coz I'm executing this shell command via python…so it will be great if I could have some native python way.
<Ziber> auronandace: Oh, it's a unity issue, not compiz?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I'm trying to use curl to authenticate with Google client services as described here: https://developers.google.com/gdata/articles/using_cURL but I keep getting Error=BadAuthentication.  I can't figure out what's wring, I think it has to do with cURL because it works fine when I do it from the windows command line
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  unity is gnome3 with compiz
<Ziber> MonkeyDust: Well, I had install compiz for desktop cube... A friend thought that might be the reason I was having trouble with the projector earlier.
<yandex23891> MonkeyDust: As well as compiz modules only used by Ubuntu, those are the problem
<auronandace> Ziber: the cube won't work in unity or gnome3
<Ziber> auronandace: I have the cube working on a single display :)
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: not wubi
<minihydra> how come guest is unable to read ether /media or /mnt ? I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/882862 supposedly there was some bug where guest could do anything under /media, ok maybe its not desiarble, but shouldn't that apply to subdirectories under /media / /mnt ? why in hell wouldnt guest be able to read the contents of those directories, and of course anything inside it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882862 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Guest account can read/write in /media/" [Medium,Fix released]
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: im using a boot disc i burned with ubuntu startup creator
<Ziber> So, what's the best thing to do when I want to connect to another monitor then?
<Ziber> Well, monitor or projector?
<MonkeyDust> cube works here, with unity, intel graphics
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: i don't htink it's a problem with the disc
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: I booted the disc before and had a working ubuntu installation.
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: (With ubuntu as the only OS on my machine)
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: Now I'm trying a different configuration: i installed win7 first
<Linix> Guys, I'm having problems with FFMPEG recording. When I put this code http://pastebin.com/h3mih1hz I get this ERROR http://pastebin.com/hLvNFJnU  Can you guys help me?
<MonkeyDust> tzhuang  i read here, it could be a EFI or UEFI issue
<Linix> Can anyone help me please
<austin> Hello, I want to setup a name for a machine on the local network to resolve to 192.168.1.n  and the name could be 'promo' for instance such that I type ssh user@promo instead of ssh user@192.168.1.n   How would I do this?  (this problem is hard to google for me...:()
<oskude> hi, can anyone tell me where i can find plugin-detect-keyboard.so? im curious on how the "detect keyboard layout by pressing keys" works
<oskude> *or rather, in which package it is
<MonkeyDust> Linix  start with a question
<Linix> I already asked like 20 lines up MonkeyDust: It's about FFMPEG
<Ziber> So, unity + compiz + multiple displays?
<Nagataka> austin, why not add that machine name in your /etc/hosts
<MonkeyDust> Linix  better repeat the question from time to time, but not too often
<Linix> Guys, I'm having problems with FFMPEG recording. When I put this code http://pastebin.com/h3mih1hz I get this ERROR http://pastebin.com/hLvNFJnU  Can you guys help me? MonkeyDust
<Layke2> Can someone advise on a simple bash script. I'm trying to check for changes to files in a certain directory, and then run a command when a change has been made..
<Layke2> find /var/www/website/public/static/css/base -type f -name *.less -exec md5sum {} + | awk '{print $1}' | sort | md5sum
<auronandace> Layke2: #bash may be of more help
<DrManhattan> Linix, it means the -preset ultrafast option isn't working for you.
<austin> nevermind, I edited etc/hosts and dropped it in and that was surprisingly effective
<Layke2> O thanks :) Yeah I'll ask there.
<austin> nagataka: oh yes yes! thats what I just tried, worked well, thanks
<Nagataka> sweet =]
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I'm trying to use curl to authenticate with Google client services as described here: https://developers.google.com/gdata/articles/using_cURL but I keep getting Error=BadAuthentication.  I can't figure out what's wrong, I think it has to do with cURL because it works fine when I do it from the windows command line. Can anyone help me out?
<Linix> DrManhattan: What should I do then? I got this code from the web so I don't know what that means.. All I changed was the threads number and the resolution
<drake01> Hi guys, I don't intend to spam the channel.. But does anyone know good irc channel where I could discuss the salaries and cost of living in usa for a software developer?
<DrManhattan> Linix, dont use -preset ultrafast
<minihydra> How do I create guest readable folder?
<bekks> Layke2: Take a look at fam, gamin or inotify
<auronandace> !alis | drake01
<ubottu> drake01: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<minihydra> cause a+rwx doesnt do shit
<Layke2> Thanks. :) I'll check em out bekks
<Ziber> How do I "restart the X server"? What exactly is "the X server", for that matter?
<bekks> Layke2: It means that copy & paste doesnt always work. Your ffmpeg does not have a "-preset" option.
<Cow_woC> Hi. When I "apt-get install autoconf2.64" it also installs the latest version. Is there a way to tell apt-get to only install 2.64?
<minihydra> Cow_woC: use synaptic and force version
<MonkeyDust> !x| Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<minihydra> Ziber: use google
<Nagataka> Ziber just reboot  the machine :)
<bekks> Ziber: It is sufficient to log out completely and log back in. That will restart the X server (the fancy GUI whoch runs the desktop environment of your choice).
<Linix> DrManhattan: I thought of that, but this happens http://pastebin.com/Kx30bAJV
<MonkeyDust> minihydra  don't say to use google, when people ask for help, please
<bekks> Nagataka: Not needed.
<Ziber> I see, thanks.
<Nagataka> i knw
<minihydra> ok use bind
<minihydra> bing*
<Nagataka> i know bekks .. but maybe the easiest solution :)
<DrManhattan> Linix, you're going to need to read the manual. It doesn't appear you understand how to read your own error messages.
<Linix> minihydra: Bing is the worst thing Microsoft has ever done. Even worse than Windows 8!!
<minihydra> Anyway what kind of special unprivilege do guest accounts have? I seem to be unable to create directory that would be guest readable/writable.
<bekks> Nagataka: More easy than logout/login? It doubt that, strongly.
<Oli__> I plugged a TV into my laptop with a DVI cable, but there is overscan. There appears to be nothing on the TV to fix it. How do I fix it from ubuntu?
<Cow_woC> minihydra: Sorry, can you elaborate? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.
<Cow_woC> minihydra: I don't see an option for forcing versions
<Linix> DrManhattan: If I did I wouldn't be on the Official Ubuntu Support Channel...
<minihydra> Linix: ofc, that was a joke on dont say use google, peaople should have heads on thier shoulders and should be able to do some basic stuff.
<DrManhattan> Linix, alrighty. Best of luck.
<Linix> minihydra: But if people ask is because they don't. I work and I don't like to waist people's time. If someone asks something is because they don't know and someone probably does
<lollzeh> jpmjn oubrn wizyz :please retweet this https://twitter.com/swagga_xxl/status/224073588561559552
<lollzZp> wqrzu nwqni zmwrq :please retweet this https://twitter.com/swagga_xxl/status/224073588561559552
<lollzKY> macru rjzzb nswpn :please retweet this https://twitter.com/swagga_xxl/status/224073588561559552
<lollzjL> azzkt tdyqa lkmta :please retweet this https://twitter.com/swagga_xxl/status/224073588561559552
<lollzmq> sorui ttvdt dbmkk :please retweet this https://twitter.com/swagga_xxl/status/224073588561559552
<minihydra> Cow_woC: if Package->force version ins unavailabe, most likelly older version is not in repositories
<motorcity> Hello everyone, I have a problem.
<Linix> ...
<nannes> Hey
<Cow_woC> minihydra: I only get the option "lock version".
<minihydra> Well im not havy ubuntu user anymore, so i cant comment on version forcing too much
<minihydra> I just know there is such option and have used it some times
<motorcity> When I go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server I am unable to download a .iso image.  Any Ideas as to what I might be doing wrong?
<Cow_woC> minihydra: does it even make sense that "autoconf2.64" depends on "autoconf"? :)
<minihydra> If it's unavailable most likelly you can downdrade
<eee444> hi, can someone help me get airodump to work with my dwl650 card?
<nannes> I created a USB startup disk (unetbootin) to use Lubuntu Live. Trying to boot, but there's a problem:
<nannes> "An error occurred while mounting / ... Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<nannes> (skipping, the same problem appears with the others, like /proc/ etc.)
<MonkeyDust> eee444  what is airodump and how is it ubuntu related?
<Cow_woC> minihydra: Okay, alternatively, if I allow it to install multiple versions how do I get the symbolic link /usr/bin/autoconf to point at a specific version?
<livingdaylight> Hi, can anyone tell me please, the command that gives me output on hardware details such as my processor?
<eee444> im running it on ubuntu
<bekks> Layke2: lshw
<nannes> The shell says "Root filesystem check failed"
<MonkeyDust> livingdaylight  lspci
<Cow_woC> minihydra: update-alternatives doesn't think "automake" has alternatives :)
<bekks> livingdaylight: lshw
<livingdaylight> MonkeyDust: thanks! its been a while :)
<bekks> MonkeyDust: lspci never lists a processor.
<Nagataka> motorcity, http://people.ubuntu.com/~marten-de-vries/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64-nl.iso the only problem is... that this is a dutch version xD
<bekks> livingdaylight: lspci wont show your processor.
<MonkeyDust> livingdaylight  bekks answer is more accurate
<livingdaylight> bekks | MonkeyDust lshw it is then. Thanks guys!
<motorcity> Nagataka:  am trying link on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Ziber> Okay, that totally skrewed up my resolution. How can I get the intel drivers for my graphics card?
<Nagataka> yeah motorcity .. that link doesnt work for me neither
<auronandace> Ziber: you shouldn't need to
<motorcity> Nagataka:  Glad it's not just me, then!
<auronandace> Ziber: the intel drivers are included by default in the kernel
<nannes> I created a USB startup disk (unetbootin) to use Lubuntu Live. Trying to boot, but there's a problem:
<nannes> "An error occurred while mounting / ... Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<nannes> (if I press S to skip, the same problem happens with the others, like /proc/ etc.)
<nannes> (if I press M for manual recovery, a shell appears, ready to get commands, with a message in the upper zones:  "Root filesystem check failed"
<nannes> What can I do? D:
<nannes> Please, help me
<FloodBot1> nannes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziber> Well, resolution is way too big. Going to restart again.
<gitesh> I am on Ububntu 12.04 LTS. I want to try other GUI's . How do i do that?
<auronandace> gitesh: install them and logout then pick them at the login screen
<MonkeyDust> gitesh  one way is by looking in the software center
<nannes> gitesh: You simply install one of them, they will appear as choice at login screen :)
<auronandace> gitesh: there's unity, gnome3, kde4, xfce, lxde and enlightenment
<gitesh> which way do you suggest to install them? Terminal?
<nannes> it's the same
<auronandace> gitesh: i like using synaptic, but the software centre or just apt-get would do just fine too
<nannes> synaptic and USC are only graphical interfaces for apt
<quazimodo> guys whats the equivalent to .xinitrc in ubuntu
<auronandace> nannes: yup
<gitesh> ok, guys. I am gonna try USC. Thanks all.
<quazimodo> i cant remember the file that executes on x login
<nannes> pleaaaaase help me : '(
<Ziber> So the resolution is really skrewed up.
<wylde> !startup | quazimodo
<ubottu> quazimodo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Ziber> I mistakenly installed nvidia stuff, I guess. How can I make sure the proper drivers are in use and then how can I fix the resolution?
<Ziber> In system settings, it's only giving me an option for one resolution...
<nannes> Ziber: For the resolution, I'd have a look to Nvidia Control Panel
<clemous> Hello, I'm french
<Fyodorovna> nannes, it sounds like the HD is booting not the usb, is there a linux OS on the HD?
<wylde> !fr | clemous
<ubottu> clemous: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nannes> Fyodorovna: The point is that: there's no disk! D:
<nannes> I unplugged the hdd!
<drake01> hi guys, Its an offtopic question.. I couldn't find good place to discuss it. I am a software developer being offered annual salary of 110000 us dollars in usa. I'd have to manage accomodation n other expenses myself. How much is good enough for a couple to sustain a decent life in usa?
<Ziber> but, i use that even if i have intel?
<DJones> !ot | drake01
<ubottu> drake01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: well the strange thing is
<bwat47> Ziber: Does your system *only* have intel, or does it have optimus (nvdia AND intel)?
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: it boot when i didn't have windows installed
<Ziber> I have no idea. How would I find out?
<Fyodorovna> nannes, the nomount is strange with a usb if it was me I would format it and reload it again, with what info we have so far, or try another usb loader.
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: but now it won't when i have a separate windows partition
<nannes> ok :(
<livingdaylight> is sudo apt-get update the correct command in kubuntu also?
<nannes> yes, it's the same for all *ubuntu distros
<Nagataka> yes livingdaylight
<shaneo> does anyone know where i can find libgnutls26_2.12.18-1_amd64.deb
<MonkeyDust> tzhuang  i don't know the exact details on EFI and UEFI, but that's what it sounds like
<livingdaylight> nannes | Nagatakathank yous
<shaneo> im having issues with transmission connecting to ssl trackers
<nannes> !info libgnutils
<ubottu> Package libgnutils does not exist in precise
<shaneo> !libgnutls
<Nagataka> apt-file search libgnutls26
<Fyodorovna> nannes, I use this one for loading my usb's format it with gparted if you have access to it.  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<auronandace> !info libgnutls
<ubottu> Package libgnutls does not exist in precise
<shaneo> 26
<nannes> oooh multiboot. I know it, I'm gonna try
<shaneo> 26
<Nagataka> !info libgnutls26
<shaneo> oops
<ubottu> libgnutls26 (source: gnutls26): GNU TLS library - runtime library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.12.14-5ubuntu3 (precise), package size 437 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<nannes> lol
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: do you know where i could get more info on that D: google hasn't really given me anything useful yet
<shaneo> hmm so what about 2.12.18
<Glitchd> has anyone ever attempted to run a server from a virtual machine and make it accesible to the outside web?
<shaneo> Glitchd yes
<bwat47> Ziber: try running lspci in terminal, should list all your hardware devices
<shaneo> you need to forward the vm's ip through your router
<MonkeyDust> tzhuang  lxer.com collects linux news, perform a search there
<Glitchd> shaneo, im trying to run a teamspeak server in an ubuntu 12.
<Glitchd> *
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: thx a bunch
<shaneo> idk what that is but i did it with owncloud
<Ziber> In the nvidia control panel, there aren't many/any option...
<Ziber> It did say I wasn't using the nvidia drivers though?
<Glitchd> ubuntu 12.04 x86 virtualbox installation
<Glitchd> **
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: when you said efi problem
<Glitchd> shaneo, can i pm u??
<shaneo> Glitchd i used vmware but the concept is the same
<shaneo> yup
<tzhuang> MonkeyDust: did you mean that efi the existence of the efi is causing the problem, or the configuration
<bwat47> Ziber: open a terminal, run "lspci" and pastebin the output
<nannes> drake01: With that salary, you'll be fine! ;)
<MonkeyDust> tzhuang  unfortunately, i don't know *exactly* what EFI is or does
<Ziber> bwat47: http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/lspci.txt
<smax> I can't get passed the grub menu, keyboard freezes.  But I can see the contents of the hard drive from a usb boot stick (ubuntu).  Would this be a physical problem?  Or a corupt boot sector.
<smax> how can I remedy this with out making it worse.
<bwat47> It seems to show that you only have an intel card, so you shouldn't need to have any extra drivers installed (intel supported out of the box). I'd uninstall the nvidia proprietary driver.
<howdini> serve
<howdini> <serve>
<auronandace> smax: usb keyboard?
<Ziber> bwat47: Alright, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* safe?
<smax> auronandace: yes usb keyboard
<bwat47> you can also try doing it via the additional drivers tool, it should show the driver and let you click deactivate
<howdini> %target%
<auronandace> smax: tried a ps2 keyboard instead?
<Ziber> it says there are no propietary drivers...
<Ziber> did the purge, restart?
<howdini> BackWeed
<howdini> BackWeedJ
<bwat47> Ziber: in that case removing it manually should be fine, and yea reboot to restart the xserver (also the additional drivers tool not showing anything also indicates that you probably don't have an nvidia card in there :)
<Ziber> alright, brb restarting
<bigot1> hello
<bigot1> I have a question
<bigot1> Can I ask it
<bigot1> ?
<howdini> BackWeed %target%
<Nogal> bigot, you didn't give us a chance.
<chu> bigot1: Sure, ask away. (There's no need to ask if you're allowed to ask a question).
<k1l> bigot1: just ask
<auronandace> bigot1: if it is ubuntu support related yes
<Pici> howdini: Can we help you?
<bigot1> well I have an Asus X51R
<bwat47> bigot1: also don't hit enter so much, try and keep things in one comment :)
<bigot1> it won't show screen after suspend
<bigot1> ok in one line sure
<bwat47> bigot1: does it just show a blinking cursor or something? Does it seem to suspend successfully (i.e. the fans etc.. turn off)
<bigot1> it suspends successfully but won't load afterwards
<bigot1> no cursor just black screen
<bwat47> bigot1: you can try this, I had to do this for my asus laptop to get suspend to work: http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<Ziber> Resolution is still fucked.
<IdleOne> Ziber: please no cursing.
<auronandace> Ziber: don't swear
<howdini> New to bots, just testing out a response from one.
<Ziber> Sorry. Just pissed.
<bigot1> I did this, still not working
<Pici> howdini: Please do not test your bot in this channel.
<bwat47> Ziber: what's the output of glxinfo | grep direct
<bigot1> idk
<howdini> Ok. Sorry
<bigot1> should I check
<MonkeyDust> howdini  there's also the channel #test
<Ziber> what's the package for glxinfo? says not installed
<howdini> Let me try that one.
<bwat47> Ziber: I believe the package is either mesa-demos or meda-utils
<bwat47> *mesa-utils
<Nagataka> mesa-utils
<bwat47> yeah mesa-dems is arch :)
<MetalGodWin> mesa-utils
<Ziber> "direct rendering: yes"
<bwat47> hmm, it seems to be using the intel driver then. And if you go to system preferences > details > graphics does it show the intel driver in use?
<bigot1> hello, I am still here, anyone help?
<MetalGodWin> blgot1: what do you need help with?
<bigot1> suspend regime
<bigot1> not loading after suspend
<Ziber> driver is intel sandybridge mobile.
<bigot1> the computer switches on but shows black screen
<Nagataka> oog good luck with that videocard Ziber xD
<Ziber> Nagataka: ?
<bwat47> Ziber: ok, so at least it looks like the correct driver is in use and working. If you open the display settings from the system preferences it doesn't let you select a better resolution?
<bwat47> Nagataka: ? that card should work fine out of the box generally
<Ziber> there's only one resolution shown. 640 x 480.
<Nagataka> True bwat47 , but getting it to work proper was a pain in the ass for me :)
<bigot1> MetalGodWin can you help with that?
<Ziber> Nagataka: how did you?
<bigot1> or bwat47?
<Nagataka> to be honest, no idea Ziber..
<Ziber> this was all working before i tried messing with drivers at all because of the projector... :(
<Ziber> is there like a --revert option for something?
<bwat47> Ziber: same here, I am not quite sure why it won't let you change res. ever intel laptop I've used sets correct res automatically :(
<MetalGodWin> I'm not sure, I'm not expert at such.. even though I actually had the same problem earlier.
<MetalGodWin> And managed to solve it somehow*
<Ziber> MetalGodWin: oh?
<bigot1> how?
<Ziber> due to resolution crap, i can click the "detect displays" button in the displays menu in settings.
<Ziber> heh.
<MetalGodWin> I can't remember, I had the same problem with Ubuntu 9.xx or 10.xx.. so it's been a while.. hang on
<Ziber> brb again
<bigot1> ok
<bigot1> I tried writing to /etc/default/grub and /etc/rc.local but had no success with that
<bigot1> I have another laptop where these work, but not on the X51R
<bwat47> bigot1: tried writing what to those locations?
<bigot1> well two lines on grub it was GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<bigot1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<bwat47> bigot1: after doing so did you run "sudo update-grub"
<bigot1> and on rc.local was: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=0
<bigot1> I did
<bigot1> it works on my current laptop but not on that one
<bekks> In rc.local, sudo is useless, and setpci has to have the full path.
<bigot1> it worked for me
<bekks> And editing the /etc/default/grub requires sudo/gksu
<bigot1> I did it with sudo -s
<bekks> The rc.local is run as root by default.
<bekks> So sudo isnt nencessary :)
<bigot1> I can't save the file if I am not root
<bigot1> so I had to
<bekks> You dont have to write "sudo setpci..." into it.
<bekks> You have to run the _editor_ with sudo.
<bwat47> bigot1: he means the line you actually add to the file doesn't need sudo
<bigot1> oh
<bigot1> ok
<bigot1> well I copied it from a forum, it was written like that
<MetalGodWin> brb
<karthick87> Is it possible to create useraccount via bash script ???
<bigot1> maybe it won't be fixed maybe a new laptop
<bekks> bigot1: ?
<bekks> karthick87: Sure.
<BlackAngelPR> Greetings, i am trying to get rid of windows finally so whats the best way to do it?  just delete the windows partiton in gparted?  and what partition format should i give to the free space?
<bigot1> the X51R Asus suspend error
<TheM4ch1n3> BlackAngelPR: can I privmsg ?
<BlackAngelPR> sure
<karthick87> bekks: On executing bash script, i am getting this error "passwd: unrecognized option '--stdin'" How to fix it ??
<Fyodorovna> BlackAngelPR, you are not ubuntu installed from windows right?
<MonkeyDust> BlackAngelPR  the installer will ask to format, use ext4
<tomi> witam
<tomi> jest ktoś kto po polsku rozmawia?
<bekks> BlackAngelPR: Just delete the windows partition, create a new partition, type "Linux" or "83".
<bekks> !pl | tomi
<ubottu> tomi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tomi> thanks
<tomi> i have little problem on Xubuntu
<nnamdi_> am a network admin of a company and i have been having great issues over the week setting up and IP TV... which the server is called broadcaster (linux based) and the receiver is Tornado M53... please i don't if anyone has worked with IPTV technology before i will be grateful if any help can come through
<bigot1> is there a ubuntu channel in bulgarian since there is in polish?
<bigot1> maybe they will know
<bekks> !bg | bigot1
<ubottu> bigot1: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<MetalGodWin>  bigot1: you were the one with the suspend-problem? Can't remember, relogged..
<heligoland> hi. just installed 12.04 LTS on my brand new PC and my wifi adapter isn't being picked up
<heligoland> need help getting wifi on my computer, badly.
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  type !wifi for basic instructions
<heligoland> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, I tried some stuff I found online, but nothing works yet
<bwat47> heligoland: what is the wifi adapter?
<heligoland> bwat47, Belkin
<Fyodorovna> nnamdi_, this is ubuntu support you might try ##linux
<bwat47> heligoland: model?
<bekks> heligoland: which wifi chipset?
<MetalGodWin> Who were the dude who had suspend-problem?
<bekks> heligoland: sudo lsusb will show it to you
<bigot1> I am here
<heligoland> bwat47, BELKIN WIRELESS G NETWORK ADAPTER 54mbps
<totic> What is the path to the ubuntu desktop? I am running a headless ubuntu and a program is trying to create a file on it, so I have to "fake a desktop"
<bwat47> heligoland: thats a bit generic, would be more helpful if you had specific model number or the name of the wifi chipset it uses :)
<bigot1> MetalGodWin it is me with the suspend
<ikonia> totic: $HOME/Desktop
<heligoland> bwat47, belkin wireless g network adapter f5d7050
<totic> ikonia: thanks!
<bekks> heligoland: run the command I gave you.
<heligoland> bekks, it doesn't
<MetalGodWin> bigot1: I tried suspending myself, it worked.. but I wanted the log from it.. never suspended before on this machine. To get the log from suspending type "gedit /var/log/pm-suspend.log"
<bekks> heligoland: Then put that output in a pastebin please.
<MetalGodWin> or cat.. to print directly in terminal*
<bwat47> heligoland: hmm, that appears to use the ralink RT73 Wireless chipset, which *should* work out of the box in ubuntu. So it doesn't appear to be working at all, not showing wireless networks or anything?
<bigot1> ok Metal I will tell you what is written
<heligoland> bekks: i can't put the output in a pastebin, i'm in a different room using the wired line
<heligoland> bekks, but give me a sec i'll try to remember what it's outputting
<ksbalaji> My ff crashes on Ubuntu lucid with error: blah....blah  OpenGL: Tungsten Graphics, Inc -- Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2 -- 1.4 Mesa 7.11-devel -- texture_from_pixmap blah....blah help
<heligoland> bekks: 2 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hubs
<bekks> heligoland: Dont remember it, run the command again and put the FULL output in a pastebin.
<bekks> !paste | heligoland
<ubottu> heligoland: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<heligoland> bekks,  2 Intel Corp integrated rate matching hub
<bekks> !pastebinit | heligoland
<ubottu> heligoland: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<heligoland> bekks, I'm in another ROOM
<heligoland> bekks, let me then find a usb, hold on man
<bwat47> heligoland: can you like paste the output into a file, pop it on a usb drive and put it on the online computer to pastebin?
<karthick87> bekks: On executing bash script, i am getting this error "passwd: unrecognized option '--stdin'" How to fix it ??
<bekks> karthick87: By not using --stdin since it isnt a valid option for your "passwd".
<MetalGodWin> bigot1: the log is rather long.. use http://pastebin.com/ instead to show the log
<heligoland> bekks, http://pastebin.com/RYTfhfQq
<bekks> karthick87: Use chpasswd instead.
<bekks> heligoland: It is an USB device, isnt it?
<heligoland> bekks, most def.
<heligoland> bekks, i tried it in all 6 usb ports-nothing
<bekks> heligoland: Does it work on another computer?
<heligoland> bekks, it was working 1 hour ago on my old machine
<heligoland> bekks,i thought i could use it on my new one
<karthick87> bekks: Its not working.... chpasswd: line 1: missing new password  ...........
<bekks> heligoland: Pull it, wait about 10s, put it back in, wait 10s, and then pastebin the output of "dmesg" please.
<bekks> karthick87: well, you have to put a new password there.
<bekks> karthick87: echo "newpass" | chpasswd        as an example.
<ksbalaji>  My firefox crashes on Ubuntu lucid with error: blah....blah  OpenGL: Tungsten Graphics, Inc -- Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2 -- 1.4 Mesa 7.11-devel -- texture_from_pixmap blah....blah hel
<heligoland> bekks, http://pastebin.com/sBJMgVPB and some more
<bekks> heligoland: Looks like a broken USB device to me.
<karthick87> bekks: This is the command i am using "for name in tester; do useradd $name; echo 'password' | chpasswd $name; done"
<heligoland> bekks, it's been working for 5 years
<nnamdi_> Fyodorovna: i know that very well aleast ubuntu is linux i have an issue whether ubuntu or fedora it is still the same kernel, same gnome or kde
<bekks> heligoland: Which oesnt mean it cant break.
<karthick87> bekks: Thats not working ^  ^
<heligoland> bekks, tried it before on this machine, works
<totic> is there a way to launch a .desktop file from the command line?
<SocialEvil> is there a program for ubuntu that can delete pdf pages and merge 2 pdf documents? i know pdftk for combining but for deleting pages from pdf?
<sipior> SocialEvil: fairly certain pdftk can do both.
<SocialEvil> sipior, thanks ill go read the man than :)
<NorthShore> New here, and have a newbie question
<glitsj16> totic: use 'xdg-open /path/to/xxx.desktop'
<bekks> karthick87: Then take a look at the man page of chpasswd. It will tell you how to automate it.
<nnamdi_> how do i distribute satellite tv stations to about 70 rooms via IP i.e IPTV
<totic> glitsj16: in what package can I get xgd-open ?
<glitsj16> totic: that should be in xdg-utils .. perhaps gnome-open works as well if you're using gnome
<NorthShore> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I partitianed the hdd ito 2 drives. I want to use c:/ for programs, and the other for data files. How can I do this?
<bekks> NorthShore: There is no c:/ in non-Windows.
<NorthShore> Understood
<glitsj16> totic: there's more than one way to find where a command resides, i put "alias whichpkg='sudo dpkg -S $1'" in ~/.bashrc (without the double quotes) so it's as easy as whichpkg <command-name>
<NorthShore> bekks: How do I tell the system that I want all my data to be stores on the 2nd partition?
<bigot1> metal
<bigot1> here is the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/L6P6Thau
<bwat47> NorthShore: you put your /home on a seperate partition. Have you installed ubuntu yet? Or are you trying to convert an existing install to do this
<bigot1> MetalGodWin are you here
<greasegum> Hey Y'all. What's the proper way to install an application that comes complete in one zip file? I hate just running it from my downloads directory.
<mobhero> hi, how to check Hardware Raid 1 configuration working fine or  not in ubuntu 10.04, pls help me.
<bekks> mobhero: By either running the raid controller utility from the vendor of your controller or by taking a look at the BIOS of the controller.
<greasegum> do I just copy the whole subdirectory to usr/bin/?
<bekks> greasegum: No. To ~/bin/
<bekks> greasegum: /home/youruser/bin/
<superlinux-hp> if you are an arab/know arabic + wanna learn programming for free, please join us in #linuxac after one and a half hours from now. thanks. this is a daily lesson
<greasegum> bekks:: ahh, ok. thanks. that directory doesn't exist, but I guess I'll mkdir and use that from now on.
<NorthShore> bwat47: Ubuntu has been installed.
<nnamdi_> am a network admin of a company and i have been having great issues over the week setting up and IP TV... which the server is called broadcaster (linux based) and the receiver is Tornado M53... please i don't if anyone has worked with IPTV technology before i will be grateful if any help can come through
<bwat47> NorthShore: http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=116742
<MetalGodWin> bigot1 now I'm here
<NorthShore> bwat47: TY
<DaSpawn> I am having a problem with booting an encrypted partition.  I have started off a live disk but attempting update-initramfs causes cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for md1p1_crypt, and booting failes because it does not build initramfs with proper crypt setup, how do I fix my boot process?
<bigot1> ok metal
<DaSpawn> also the data is fune and I can mount in live cd no problem
<bigot1> I sent you the log
<bigot1> did you see it
<bigot1> I wrote you on pm
<MetalGodWin> oh i just saw the link, checking it now
<fish47> Hi everyone, how can I know what my Fn shortcuts of my laptop do in the background? Thanks a lot.
<greasegum> bekks:: anything else I should do to configure that dir?
<bekks> greasegum: You could add that directory to your $PATH variable.
<glitsj16> bekks: greasegum: doesn't ~/.profile take care of adding the ~/bin to PATH if it exists? just asking, been a while since i saw a default ~/.profile..
<bekks> glitsj16: Thats depends on the users modification to that file.
<niddersfied> Hello everyone, When I start up xubuntu my monitor tells me to change my input to 1366x768@60hz, How do I fix this?
<glitsj16> bekks: thanks, adding it to my notes (which are in need of cleaning)
<arno_> Hi, I'd like to change screen refresh rate. So, I've a script which calls xrandr with correct parameters. But I wonder where at startup I should run it ?
<kevinlu310> Need help! I just installed nvidia-current. After I restarted my laptop. the screen resolution was set to 640x480. All other options were gone. I couldn't change the screen back now.
<ReXiO> you can try to purge the driver to go back to where you were
<ReXiO> @kevinlu310
<kevinlu310> ReXio: I'll try. Thanks.
<DaSpawn> Is it possible to force initramfs to load all crypto modules?
<A_J> I need to update my ubuntu. on 9.10 now . sudo apt-get update did not work
<eee444> hi, could someone hwlp me get my dwl650 to work with aircrack?
<DaSpawn> I have a problem where update-initramfs can not load the encryption type so does not load anything and I can not bood because root partition not found, any ideas would be appreciated
<xangua> !eol | A_J
<ikonia> eee444: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ubottu> A_J: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<A_J> greets xangua
<eee444> 12.04
<ikonia> eee444: oh, I was confused as you where also cross-posting this in #ubuntu+1
<DaSpawn> how can I join #ubuntu-support?
<ikonia> which suggests you are running 12.10
<eee444> ok
<A_J> what is the command to see the version i am on xangua ?
<ikonia> DaSpawn: there is no channel. #ubuntu is the support channel
<greasegum> bekks:: awesome glitsj16:: I will check the config, thanks
<niddersfied> Hello everyone, When I start my computer on xubuntu 12.04 I get a message saying please change your resolution to 1366x768@60 hz. It will say this until I get to the log-in screen. When I go to the nvidia options it doesn't even have a option for 1366x768 at all...How do I fix this?
<eee444> ok, maybe i updatede without knowing
<j_ayen_green> Lunch time crowd...I'll try again :)  If I remove the pinning entries I have for php 5.2 and do an apt-get upgrade, is that all I need to do to upgrade to php 5.3? This is on 10.04.
<kevinlu310> ReXio: I removed nvidia-current, rebooted. But now the screen is still stuck at 640x480. I couldn't change it back.
<DaSpawn> anyone here have any experience with initramfs?
<A_J> yup 9.10
<dagroves> .
<Muelli> !anyone | DaSpawn
<ubottu> DaSpawn: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DaSpawn> I already asked question twice I get no responses at all
<DaSpawn> the latest update have killed my boot
<niddersfied> I'm waiting for an answer as well.
<DaSpawn> initramfs were not generated properly and I still can not generate from live CD
<Muelli> DaSpawn: how do you know that you cannot generate proper initramfs'?
<kevinlu310> My screen is stuck at low resolution for some reason now. All options for other higher resolution were gone. Anybody have any clue about how to fix it? Thanks a lot!
<DaSpawn> I get weird errors:
<DaSpawn> dev-mapper: table ioctl failed: no such device or address
<DaSpawn> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for md1p1_crypt
<dagroves> kevinlu310: have you tried to install restricted drivers?
<DaSpawn> boot drops to busybox and can not mount primary partition
<glitsj16> niddersfied: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen has a few fixes you can try
<Muelli> DaSpawn: sounds like you haven't set up your chroot properly. Mount /dev, /proc and /sys into the chroot.
<DaSpawn> I DO have the partition mounted now and chrooted to attempt update-grub
<DaSpawn> I used the default encryption also
<A_J> trying to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 i tried this command aptitude update
<A_J> bash: aptitude: command not found
<kevinlu310> dagroves: I just tried to install nvidia-current.
<niddersfied> glitsj16: Thanks, I shall give it a try.
<yannick> what?
<dagroves> kevinlu310: Are there any other drivers listed there?
<Muelli> A_J: that's not how it works. Use do_release_upgrade or so.
<bekks> A_J: Use apt-get
<DaSpawn> I mounted all 3 of those also, tried 2 different ways:
<DaSpawn> mount -o bind /dev /media/xxxxx/dev
<yannick> me?
<DaSpawn> all 3 of those are mounted and are visible properly
<kevinlu310> dagroves: how to check drivers installed?
<bazhang> A_J, did you adjust your repos to old-releases?
<bazhang> yannick, no
<A_J> bekks and Muelli using this : aptitude update
<A_J> bash: aptitude: command not found
<A_J> err
<yannick> ok
<A_J> www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-to-10.04-lucid-lynx-desktop-and-server**
<glitsj16> niddersfied: the link mentions http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html which is confirmed to still work very well on ubuntu 12.04 + nvidia
<FloodBot1> A_J: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A_J> no i did not bazhang/
<bazhang> A_J, read the eolupgrades link then
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<A_J> bazhang says nothing about anything more than 9.10 > 10.04
<DaSpawn> any other reasons for dev-mapper: table ioctl failed: no such device or address?
<niddersfied> glitsj16: Thanks I'm doing the steps right now. I can't do fullscreen anything without it crying at me :3 so I hope this works. I've been looking for a while but just didn't know really what to search for.
<Muelli> DaSpawn: might be missing drivers.
<Muelli> i.e. modules
<DaSpawn> ( am guessing it can not determine encryption because it can not see root disk properly in chroot)
<DaSpawn> how can I force all encryption modules to load into initramfs?
<jjvv> boa tard
<DaSpawn> I set modules=most in initramfs cfg no difference
<IdleOne> !br | jjvv
<ubottu> jjvv: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Muelli> DaSpawn: well, babysteps. what caused the fuckup anyway? You mentioned a not properly installed kernel..?
<ikonia> Muelli: easy with the language please.
<glitsj16> niddersfied: yes that's the hardest sometimes when looking for solutions, you already need to know terminology etc.. i use the fix myself on a few machines, hope you get it sorted this time
<jjvv> algum utilizador zoneminder com DC60 0002 "easycap" com 4 inputs ?
<bazhang> Muelli, no cursing here
<IdleOne> jjvv: faca /join #ubuntu-br
<Muelli> O_o that's no curse...
<decci> Anyone who know how can I setup Multitenancy on Virtual Desktop software
<DaSpawn> I initiall had a key device in crypttab, but that device no longer existed, I removed the key and attempted rebuild of initramfs
<freakolowsky> lo ... a quickie :D how do i recreate all rc*.d links ... i'm using sysv-rc-conf, but it's not removing the links?
<jjvv> ok ubott, obrigado, desculpe.
<dagroves> kevinlu310: Well if you installed restricted drivers click on your dash and type in restricted drivers, open it up and it will tell you what one you installed or if any others you can try. They should be listed there, if they are not, I honestly would have no idea, it sounds like a driver issue. Not 100% sure though.
<Muelli> hm DaSpawn. And then you booted and got the errors mentioned above..?
<niddersfied> glitsj16: When I went to the site it told me to open up grub and when I did nothing was inside it O.O and when I did the command to show all my supported resolutions there was no 13** anything.
<DaSpawn> (the first time it attempted to boot after update it just hang before it got to passphrase input)
<DaSpawn> all of the old kernels have the same issue (they were built to use key device)
<DaSpawn> the passphrase works just fine, but becuase the key does not exist it does not even attempt to ask for passphrase
<glitsj16> niddersfied: could you pastebin your /etc/default/grub please? that's quite weird
<decci> May I know quick way of setting up LDAP
<DaSpawn> so after the hung boots I decided to rebuild initramfs
<kevinlu310> dagroves: I think my problem is very similar to this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/136079/nvidia-graphics-resolution-problem. Now I uninstalled nvidia-current. The screen is still stuck at low resolution. I just want to restore it to normal resolution now. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks a lot.
<dagroves> glitsj16: niddersfied said hang on a sec
<Muelli> DaSpawn: how did you do it then?
<glitsj16> dagroves: thanks, i missed that
<DaSpawn> but since the initramfs will not load any of the drives, boot now gets through the passphrase, unlocks fine, but then can not find root and drops to busybox (I really do not understand how I can unlock the device without the proper encryption modules)
<coon> can someone help me with a minor problem i have
<jita> Is there the password of user without knowing the previous password ?
<dagroves> gltisj16: he walked away, lol he is sitting next to me and we are trying to figure out this problem
<niddersfied> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095206/
<glitsj16> dagroves: heh, no worries .. never rush into things when changing grub
<niddersfied> now its there
<niddersfied> =-\
<Twiddler> Hello everyone.
<Muelli> jita: you want to change a user's password w/o having it? you might need to boot a live cd and change it from there.
<jita> Muelli, its on the server
<glitsj16> niddersfied: ok looks good, are you using the script fix or one of the other options on the page i gave earlier? so we can be on the same page
<Muelli> jita: well. if you don't have root access, you're doomed.
<niddersfied> glitsj16: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<jita> Muelli, i have sudo access
<Muelli> jita: well. there you go. sudo passwd $theuser will update the password for you
<jita> Muelli, thanks a lot
<glitsj16> niddersfied: answers 1 & 3 (refering to a script) are basically the same, i always use the script but that's up to you
<coon> can someone help me with a minor problem i have
<ThinkT510> coon: we can but only try
<coon> lol thx
<niddersfied> glitsj16: Okay I did 1, I did the stuff in the terminal now I'm going to restart and see if it fixed it :3 if not ill be back ^^
<glitsj16> niddersfied: good luck
<coon> when i open my other filesystem it always opens with movie player and i get this error until i close out everything then open
<coon> how can i stop it from opening from movie player
<ThinkT510> coon: what do you mean by open your other filesystem?
<coon> i have windows on another hd and when im in ubuntu and try to open that hd it opens in movie player
<ThinkT510> coon: open as in try to navigate there with the file manager?
<coon> and i get "an error occurred" i have to close out everything in the player and close out movie player before i can ope other drive
<DaSpawn>  Muelli: still ther>?
<Muelli> DaSpawn: yes
<coon> well i go to places and i see the other drive and i click on it
<Twiddler> I want to grab raw RGB data from /dev/video0 to a frame grabbing program.
<nannes> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Twiddler> What program do you recommend?
<DaSpawn> you asked how did I do it, what are you refering to?
<dagroves> glitsj16: niddersfied said it did not work now his monitor is stuck on the screen telling him "The current input timing is not supported by the monitor display. Please change your input timing to 1366x768@60Hz or any other monitor listed timing as per the monitor specifications." It wont even show him the login screen, he is stuck at that message and has no idea what to do now.
<Muelli> DaSpawn: like how you recreated the initramfs
<DaSpawn> update-initramfs -u -v
<bwat47> coon: try right clicking on any folder, hit "open with" and select your file manager as the default application to open folders.
<DaSpawn> gets to Calling Hook cryptroot
<coon> file browser?
<glitsj16> dagroves: ok, let him reverse what he did by using http://www.kyleabaker.com/downloads/ubuntu/scripts/plymouth-resolution-fix-revert-back.sh.zip
<DaSpawn> then device-mapper: table iocth failed: no such device or address
<Muelli> DaSpawn: *where* does this error appear? I.e. during creation of the ramdisk?
<glitsj16> dagroves: when he ran that, let me know and we'll start from scratch
<DaSpawn> (it does finish generating, but misses encryption modules)
<bwat47> coon: it depends what file browser you use, if you are using unity/gnome it should be nautilus (might show up as "files" in the open with dialogue)
<dagroves> glitsj16: how is he going to run it when he cant even get to his desktop?
<DaSpawn> it is in middle of "Adding module xyx"
<Muelli> DaSpawn: *where* does this error appear? I.e. during creation of the ramdisk?
<DaSpawn> after calling hook copcache
<coon> that solved my problem thanks alot it was annoying lol
<DaSpawn> somewhere while running update-initramfs
<glitsj16> dagroves: you are next to him, put the download on a stick and let him use recovery mode if he can get to that
<DaSpawn> so guessing that is ramdisk (do not see any indication )\
<Muelli> DaSpawn: k. Are you running the live cd now and do you have your sysimage mounted? Then pastebin us the output of "mount"
<glitsj16> dagroves: or let me know if he can boot to recovery mode if you will
<dagroves> glitsj16: he cant even get to the grub menu, when he boots his pc, he sees the bios, after the bios, everything dissapears and then that monitor message appears and never goes away, he cannot do anything but go into his bios
<DaSpawn> running livecd, mounted encrypted disk (it is RAID, but that loads no problem), then mounted /dev /proc and /sys in the mount, then chrooted to mount, then tried update-initramfs
<glitsj16> dagroves: ok, do you guys have a live cd to boot from?
<Muelli> DaSpawn: Then pastebin us the output of "mount"
<dagroves> glitsj16: yes
<DaSpawn> unfortunately it is IPMI console, so can not paste
<DaSpawn> but first line is:
<DaSpawn> /dev/mapper/md1p1_crypt on / type ext4
<glitsj16> dagroves: let him boot that .. we'll try to fix things from there
<DaSpawn> (that is while still in chroot)
<drennen>     is there a shortcut for move or minimize window?
<dagroves> glitsj16: okay he is booting into it
<DaSpawn> do you need more of the mount command output?
<muellisoft> DaSpawn: sorry, connection reset. Where's the link to pastebin?
<jacta> I'm trying to install skype-wrapper ppa - it just says 404 - any clue about that?
<jacta> used this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:skype-wrapper/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype-wrapper
<Pitel> how can I set my IM statuis to online after boot? It's annoying to change it every time. :/
<glitsj16> dagroves: to make changes to his machine he'll have to chroot, do you know how to do that?
<ThinkT510> jacta: contact the ppa maintainer and find out
<bwat47> Pitel: using empathy? I had that issue too, no idea how to make it work right, seems to be a bug. I recommend using pidgin instead personally :)
<DaSpawn> 1 sec
<muellisoft> jacta: well. can you pastebin the actual error?
<Pitel> bwat47: yup, empathy. I event didn't find any checkbox or something.
<dagroves> glitsj16: I have no idea how to do that
<DaSpawn> pastebin.com/jjBbzTPH
<jacta> muellisoft, sure :)
<muellisoft> DaSpawn: eh. But that's from inside the chroot, isn't it?
<DaSpawn> yes, want outside?
<glitsj16> dagroves: let me find a link, i'll guide you along but it's easier for you both if you have some clue of what we're attempting, hang on
<dagroves> glitsj16: haha okay
<jacta> Muelli, http://pastebin.com/N089qMp3
<Jordan_U> glitsj16: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot is pretty good.
<DaSpawn> pastebin.com/RDGTsjKQ
<Muelli> jacta: seems like the PPA doesn't have anything for your ubuntu version :\ I'd contact the maintainer
<jacta> I think ill starting all over with clean 12.04 instead or 12.10 daily builds
<Muelli> DaSpawn: hm. looks good. can you pastebin us the output of initramfs-update -u then?
<yannick> ?
<glitsj16> Jordan_U: dagroves: thanks :)
<glitsj16> dagroves: don't rush, perhaps take a read through that link Jordan_U provided and let us know when he's in the chroot
<dagroves> glitsj16: Well after seeing that page, and all of the trouble he has been through with Linux already, he said he is going to go back to Windows, and he is going to go to our local computer store and buy the Ubuntu Bible I think it is called and study and get to know what he is doing before he jumps into this blind again.
<dagroves> glitsj16: He said thank you for your help though. He really appreciates it!
<DaSpawn> (doing now)
<glitsj16> dagroves: blind is indeed a hard way to get to know your system
<DaSpawn> pastebin.com/sJrNL0D9
<Muelli> well DaSpawn. that looks all good, no/
<drennen> I am having an issue with steam where it wants all the attention =/ The windows will stay in the foreground.
<Muelli> ah, except cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for md1p1_crypt
<cyanboy> Hi, I am having some trouble with my macbook pro and the keyboard layout
<DaSpawn> the warning is missing, but appears in the paste data for some reason
<DaSpawn> let me repaste
<cyanboy> I cannot seem to be able to write brackets or braces
<DaSpawn> pastebin.com/4MwCNWWi line 372
<glitsj16> Jordan_U: appreciate the help, i noticed that a lot of the chroot links out there still add copying /etc/resolvconf to the chroot .. if someone needs help here again that involves chrooting, can i safely leave that out of the picture?
<drd2> I wanted to get information about the major and minor numbers of a device node.
<species> i cant find details on when 10.04 LTS is expiring
<DaSpawn> I am using live cd 10.04.4, would I have better luck with 12.04?
<species> i saw a chart somewhere, once
<A_J> oh god this vim is unusable.
<A_J> L/
<A_J> :/
<Muelli> DaSpawn: shouldn't matter as this is your "real" system anyway.
<MonkeyDust> species  the chart is called wikipedia
<species> that really seems like the wrong place for it
 * A_J weeps
<DaSpawn> that was my thought, but the encryption failes once getting to busybox
<Jordan_U> glitsj16: If they need internet access within the chroot, then you need to copy /etc/resolv.conf. If not, you don't.
<Muelli> DaSpawn: hm. interesting. Can you, just for the fun, rename /etc/initramfs.conf.d (or whatever it's called) and try again to cretae the initramfs?
<DaSpawn> I figured if I was able to enter my encryption passphrase then it must have the driver, are there different levels while loading?
<DaSpawn> 1 min
<Muelli> DaSpawn: and also for the record do smth like sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda2  | grep Cipher
<DaSpawn> only initramfs-tools, that one?
<Muelli> yeah
<glitsj16> Jordan_U: thanks again, the dns changes in 12.04 made me wonder, sometimes etc/resolv.conf is a link in that context, will try to experiment later on
<raidghost> What modules am i suppose to use for r8169                  62099  0
<raidghost> e100                   37213  0
<raidghost> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet
<DaSpawn> hmmm, for some reason /dev/mapper/md1p1_crypt does not exist now
<DaSpawn> but still mounted
<DaSpawn> but it does exist as /dev/mapper/udisks-liks..... , what busybox is looking for when it drops to shell
<tcstar> Anyone now how I can get guake terminal to 'start' on boot/login so I don't have to constantly run it manually??
<ReXiO> Hi. This is my Desktop and Monitor configuration right now: http://imgur.com/HUy4J
<ReXiO> Can anyone recommend me  some utils to get it cool?
<Skrillex123> CAN ANY1  HELP ME??? My mic isint working and i tried EVERYTHING
<MonkeyDust> Skrillex123  type alsamier in a terminal
<MonkeyDust> alsamixer*
<DaSpawn> after renaming folder, I immediately get cannot open /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<nidders> glitsj16: Hey here it's me. Im on xubuntu live /= ive had a lot of issues with linux and ive barely used it which means i guess im just a windows person. I might get a book or something to teach me how to use linux.
<heckoo> Hi.  Fresh install of Ubuntu(64 bit).  How can I take the updates(/var/cache/apt/archives) and import them to another build I am doing tonight?  I don't want to download all the updates twice if I can avoid it.  Thanks.
<bazhang> !aptoncd | heckoo
<ubottu> heckoo: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Hetep> now, if only they would make the program windows capable of being minimized
<Phoenix87> hallo
<heckoo> bazhang, thanks!
<glitsj16> nidders: yes dagroves mentioned something about a bible lol
<raidghost> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nidders> glitsj16: Hah yeah might be a fedora one though >_>; It's pretty O_O
<DaSpawn> I am booting off 12.04 disk now, going to try that
<Muelli> DaSpawn: eh, yeah, so maybe apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools to get the config back
<Muelli> sorry for that
<glitsj16> nidders: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ has a nice ubuntu manual you can download
<DaSpawn> I only renamed, so put back where it was
<glitsj16> nidders: should be great for xubuntu as well
<DaSpawn> I will also try reinstalling if 12.04 disk fails also
<DaSpawn> I think I know what this is
<DaSpawn> update-initramfs is looking for /dev/mapper/md1p1_crypt, but once I mount it that is removed and replaced with /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-xxxxx, and because of that initramfs can not find the device specified in /etc/crypttab (/dev/mapper/md1p1_crypt)
<DaSpawn> any way to prevent removal of that device after mount?
<DaSpawn> or any way to force initramfs to use other device name?
<j_ayen_green> one more try before my day ends :)  is there anything more to updgrading a pinned version to the current one than simply removing the apt-get pinning references and apt-get upgrading?
<bazhang> j_ayen_green, regular package? or ppa
<Phoenix87> is there a irc chat client that allows for plugins/extensions to insert arbitrary inline images?
<Motafoca> guys, i have a ubuntu box that when i insert a compact flash in the reader its mounted with root groud and id, then i cant write on it as user, how can i change this behavior
<j_ayen_green> bazhang: regular, I think. unpinning php on lucid from karmic
<bazhang> Phoenix87, inline images to the channel? or let you mouse over and see http links
<ThinkT510> j_ayen_green: don't mix releases packages
<bazhang> j_ayen_green, just unpinning, but using mixed versions is not a good move
<mrmcgibby> how many of you are using LVM?
<bazhang> mrmcgibby, whats the real question
<mrmcgibby> I'm just curious how popular the LVM solution is
<j_ayen_green> bazhang: maybe I typed the answer wrong. I have had php pinned to 5.2 on lucid, which had meant pointing it to the karmic distro,and now want to let it upgrade to 5.3.
<bazhang> mrmcgibby, thats really a poll question
<mala> hello, i'm doing the update but i thinks that somethings wrong happens, the bar ins't moving more, what i do now?
<bazhang> mrmcgibby, not a support question at all
<mrmcgibby> ok, where is the right place to ask that then?
<bazhang> mala, for how long
<j_ayen_green> still can be read 2 ways. I've been running 5.2 on lucid and now want to run 5.3
<j_ayen_green> much better
<bazhang> j_ayen_green, just unpinning I would imagine. for a ppa, it's ppa-purge
<mala> bazhang: 10 minutes, but i already download all thinks
<bazhang> mala, then its configuring, you dont want to interrupt it at this point
<chris-> I have question regarding "ubu software center" , lemme know when I can ask,tx
<mala> bazhang: yes, but what i do now?
<bazhang> chris-, just ask the channel
<Phoenix87> bazhang: a plugin that reads the last line in the channel and perform, if necessary, some operation on it, replacing part of the text with an appropriate image
<chris-> ok tx
<chris-> Hi ! My question is please. I have fresh Install of Ubuntu 10.4. Now how do I get the rating app , that is normally displayed in "Ubuntu software center" ???? I am browsing on some software , but do not see the rating , people of earth have posted ?
<bazhang> mala, let it finish, or time out (though I doubt it's stuck)
<j_ayen_green> bazhang: cool, thanks. i had been running 5.2 for drupal 6, but it works well with php 5.3 now. I wanted to add apc, and I can't because karmic is gone, and so is the 5.2 file I needed ;)
<chris-> By the way I did full updates allready to
<chris-> and still no ratings
<bazhang> Phoenix87, and posts it to the channel? or what
<wN> mrmcgibby: i do
<Phoenix87> bazhang: it's not a post in the sense of transmitting the image to the irc server, but rather displaying it on the channel window
<bazhang> Phoenix87, quassel irc client can read http links and display the links/pictures/webpage/flash video or whatever, in your client alone however, not pasting it to the channel. no plugin  needed
<Phoenix87> bazhang: for example say that I write the word FOOBAR on a channel. Any user on that channel using the plugin should not see FOOBAR, but rather an image
<bazhang> Phoenix87, never heard of such a thing, and that would mean many / most in the channel were on the same irc client
<snyp> What folders should I back up in ubuntu to get every software back the way it is currently after a new install?
<raidghost> Have #ubuntu ever thought of getting a que system for questions asked in here?
<bazhang> snyp, you want to clone an install? like a restore point? or what
<snyp> yeah, a restore point would be the thing i need..
<ThinkT510> raidghost: rather off topic and unhelpful suggestion
<k1l> snyp: most stuff is stored in the home folder
<snyp> including all the software?
<DaSpawn> any other ideas Muelli?
<DaSpawn> 12.04 same result
<snyp> doesn't apt-get install everything in var folder?
<Phoenix87> bazhang: I'd like to develop a LaTeX plugin for irc and I'm looking for a irc client with extensions/plugins support. Both XChat and kVIRC seem to be very limited
<ThinkT510> !fhs | snyp
<ubottu> snyp: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<snyp> ok.
<mala> bazhang: help here
<mala> bazhang: more 10 minutes and nothing -.-
<vaness> j #domogik
<Jordan_U> Phoenix87: Plugins for IRC clients generally just modify text, I don't expect that you'll find any IRC client with plugin libraries aimed at drastically changing how messages are rendered.
<bazhang> mala, if it's configuring you really dont want to interrupt it at this point
<mala> bazhang: but it stopped , what i do now? he dont to anything more
<chris-> Hi ! My question is please. I have fresh Install of Ubuntu 10.4. Now how do I get the rating app , that is normally displayed in "Ubuntu software center" ???? I am browsing on some software , but do not see the rating , people ,have posted ? Have done full update , but still no ratings shown o_O
<chris-> HOW TO GET THEM ?
<bwat47> chris: afiak 10.04 has an older version of the software center that doesn't have that feature
<delac> would someone know any ubuntu/gnome theme related channels?  #gnome-art is pretty dead place.
<chris-> @bwat47 , thank you for answering but I remember running linux mint based on ubu10.4 and Ubu10.4 itself at times and it did show me o_O I am confucious now. Are U shure ?
<sarsaeol_> delac i think deviant art has an irc
<sarsaeol_> delac: irc.devart.com #devart
<sarsaeol_> pardon: irc.deviantart.com
<bwat47> chris: linux mint uses its own software center, different than the ubuntu one
<delac> sarsaeol_: thanks, going to check
<chris-> to bed that's suck. I got to mint back 10.4. But before I do I like 4x check , the issue.
<chris-> bwat47:Thank you  for checking on it with me.
<irv> anyone have an MRTG init script i can have? :D i tried one online but it doesn't seem to actually start the daemon
<irv> if i start it manually, it works
<qmr> is unity dodgy as hell placing new windows for anyone else?
<bwat47> qmr: yes it does seem a bit weird
<bwat47> qmr: it often opens them "unfocused" too
<qmr> I'm just going to buy a mac, this is freaking stupid.  ugh.
<SkippersBoss> qmr, and unity is the only desktop for ubuntu ??
<karthick87> Please help me with creating a user account with the help of a bash script .. Else I have to do it manually for 200 systems..
<qmr> SkippersBoss: no, all of them suck though.
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  maybe the channel #bash is what you need
<qmr> I made a new profile for work stuff, so thought I'd give unity a go.  kind of liked it at first, mainly for the drag to right / left edge to resize feature
<karthick87> MonkeyDust: <greybot> karthick87 ("creating a user account" is a process that differs between operating systems; it isn't common to bash): Not A Bash Question. Ask the channel that supports your software, hardware, or OS.
<SkippersBoss> qmr, each has his tight to is own opinion. Thats what UBUNTU is about
<irv> http://pastebin.com/hZ54EVLH is the init script i tried, and running the command: sudo env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg executes it wonderfully
<qmr> now that doesn't work though, and window placement is really weird. :-S
<magpie> mounopana
<SkippersBoss> qmr, i m not a fan of unity either but this is a support channel. So please formulate a question or discuss your grips in ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<dashavoo> I can't delete print jobs. I can't do it for either of my printers. Does anyone have any idea what I can do about it?
<qmr> SkippersBoss: what do you use?
<dashavoo> It is driving me mad, because the print jobs I want to cancel try to start again every time my computer connects to the printer
<SkippersBoss> XCFE
<qmr> Kind of want to use Linux for work stuff as I hate being stuck with proprietary stack of things that is non portable, also I hate Apple.  but Apple at least works
<cyborg> hey how to set shortcut for konsole
<cyborg> ?
<cyborg> or is there any channel for kde related topics
<jacta> cyborg, maybe in #kde
<Oli__> How do I add a monitor to my xorg.conf to use in mirror mode?
<jeruleus> So, I've been looking around for weeks and can't find a fix for my video output via HDMI with an nvidia 9300m gs. Can someone help?
<Oli__> What's your issue? I may have the same problem
<jeruleus> I connect my laptop to my TV with an HDMI cable and the TV just says that there's no signal.
<iankp_> I'm installing Solr, but I need it in an older release (1.4) so I'm installing it via tarball and not via apt-get.  If I installed it via apt-get it would go somewhere nice off of root, I presume.  If I do it via tarball, do I have to drop it somewhere into my home (~) directory?  Seems slightly awkward
<jeruleus> I tested with the livecd first, to see if it'd work, and the video worked, but not the audio. After installing ubuntu, now neither works
<DaSpawn> Muelli: still around?
<Oli__> when i connect my pc to the tv with vga it says there is no signal, when i connect it via dvi it shows up but there is overscan, ie the edges of the screen are off of the tv
<Oli__> just checking, you definitely enabling the output in options? like ticking the box for use this display
<bwat47> iankp_: generally if you install from source, you extract the tarball, cd to the directory and run ./configure, make, and sudo make install (the last command is what puts the files in the correct places and "installs" it. When you extract the tarball there should be more specific instructions either in the readme or the install file. You may need to install certain dependencies before it will compile and install, sudo apt-get install b
<mala> someone know a channel for postgreesql?
<jeruleus> I would, but when I go to system settings > display, it doesn't read the TV as connected. Even after I tell it to detect connected devices
<iankp_> bwat47: ahh okay, the make install i wasn't aware of, thanks.  I was thinking it would just be a tar of the executables (which it could be, hopefully not) that I have to awkwardly place somewhere as opposed to an install
<shamt> hi, how to add a mode to emacs?
<Vilsepi> any idea which packages are needed in 64-bit Ubuntu to play AAC streams in Rhythmbox? gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse 0.10.21-1 didn't help, still getting "Unable to decode stream"
<bwat47> iankp_: yeah, sometimes applications do just come in a tar with executables, but generally if you see a download for a linux app in tar.gz format its source
<iankp_> sweet
<iankp_> thank you
<shamt> are there any Emacs hacker ? I need to add a mode to my Emacs? Any Idea?
<jeruleus> btw Oli__ , I'm assuming you've seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/4358/how-do-i-fix-overscan-on-my-hdmi-hdtv, yes?
<Oli__> Yeah, I ttried the proprietary driver but there was no overscan option, and there is nothing on the tv, it says it simply doesnt support pc via dvi in the manual, so im trying to get vga working
<Mike9863> http://s13.postimage.org/6jxs2red2/GNOME.jpg Why are my window icons on the bottom panel white?
<ntatschner> Evening everyone, I was hoping someone could help me
<ntatschner>  live CD
<ionwind> hello
<delac> it seems that if I change user (with user switcher or ctrl-alt-F*), all gnome players (e.g. Totem) pause. How to make them keep going?
<Guest54748> HELLO
<ionwind> i cant see my usb pendrive into my pc but i can in the laptop both with ubuntu 12.4
<ionwind> whats wrong??
<aetoxx> When I run firefox -ProfileManager, I don't get the Profile Manager window. Anyone with an idea as to why?
<ntatschner> i'm currently in the 12.04 live CD and the installer is not seeing my windows installation but os-probe finds it, when I try "other method" for fomatting the drive it says the drive is empty! quite weired
<Vilsepi> ntatschner: which windows, and what's your disk setup?
<ntatschner> Windows 7, what do you mean by set up?
<Guest54748> use Hirens boot when you want to format Linux
<Vilsepi> ntatschner: like do you have many drives and partitions, do you have RAID etc
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering if anyone knew why, if i login to the guest account i can't seem to access chromium....
<Oli__> Okay I've got it working with VGA but it's green. I tried a different VGA cable but it doesn't work at all
<_florian_> hi
<andrewh192> hey _florian_
<_florian_> i have a question about cloud-init
<ntatschner>  ahh i see, the drive just has Windows on it, I have 2 500GB SATA Drives
<_florian_> can you have a #include section and also have a #upstart-job section in the same file?
<Oli__> jeruleus, try doing this http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=93249 but make sure you use the right names of the outputs. also replace the dvi-1 in screen with whatever output you are using, worked for me with vga
<spotter> does anyone know anything in ubuntu's firefox that will copy my entire profile set directory (i.e. .mozilla/firefox) to a backup dir (i.e. .mozilla/.backup)
<spotter> can't figure out why this happening
<Jordan_U> andrewh192: It's probably because Chrome tries to lower the priveleges of its processes, but does it through a function which can also be used to increase priveleges and is thus blocked by the locked down guest session.
<Vilsepi> andrewh192: maybe you installed it only for your main account, did you install it through apt-get/softwarecenter?
<Moogs> what are some cool things i can do with ubuntu
<Moogs> i just installed it and am ready to explore
<Moogs> but ws wondering what is somethign good to do:)
<andrewh192> i installed it through my main admin account.
<andrewh192> via software center
<huudis> Moogs, do what u want!
<huudis> lul
<aetoxx> Oh, great. Firefox developers broke it again.
<Moogs> huudis, like? ?)
<andrewh192> hmmmm
<drennen> wireshark
<andrewh192> ok, something to work on fixing....
<andrewh192> for me...
<andrewh192> either that, or just create another user account, for my roommate...
<huudis> Moogs, have you heard of website makeuseof.com
<andrewh192> good to know though... :-) Mahalo, and much Aloha!!
<Moogs> no i havent
<huudis> they have nice list of best apps for linux
<huudis> :)
<Moogs> what is that
<jeruleus> Thanks, Oli__, I'll try that next chance I get
<ntatschner> Vilsepi, did you see my last reply?
<huudis> can i paste links here?
<Moogs> what is something like cccleaner for ubuntu
<Moogs> or maccleanse
<huudis> http://www.makeuseof.com/pages/best-linux-software
<huudis> Moogs, they have also good tips for linux too
<Moogs> thanks huudis
<Moogs> any other websites i should be looking at
<huudis> well sure
<huudis> Moogs, http://www.linuxgames.com/
<Moogs> what are desktop environments?
<saba_> hii
<saba_> to everyone
<huudis> Moogs, for example your ubuntu uses unity desktop
<huudis> linux mint uses mate and cinnamon
<bwat47> different interfaces to put it extremely simply. To be more technical gnome is the desktop environment, unity is a shell running on top of it. examples of complete de's are gnome, kde, and xfce
<huudis> xfce is best for netbooks or very old computers
<saba_> where i can find a an ebook for
<huudis> oh and lxde
<bwat47> desktop environments also refer to the collection of applications and tools, and not just the interface
<saba_> ubuntu 12.04 especially for teaching command
<Moogs> yeah i got xfce on my netbook
<bazhang> !manual | saba_
<Moogs> i got ubuntu 12.04 lte on a pavillion g7
<ubottu> saba_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Moogs> what kind of theme should i have on that? pavilion g7?
<saba_> ubuntu 12.04 especially for teaching command
<nannes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mike9863> http://s13.postimage.org/6jxs2red2/GNOME.jpg Why are my window icons on the bottom panel white?
<bwat47> Mike9863: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Mike9863> bwat47: 12.04
<saba_> ubuntu 12.04
<bwat47> Mike9863: known bug with the gnome classic compiz session, I thought this was supposed tog et fixed for 12.04 final but apparently not. however this modified ambiance theme should fix it: http://www.fandigital.com/2012/04/zonmodambiance-fixing-ambiance-default.html
<huudis> Moogs, I'm kinda new with linx desktop too, I have used mostly debian for server management.
<Moogs> huudis thanks
<huudis> I got sick and tired of win 8 :D
<Mike9863> bwat47: Thanks I'll try it
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/     <------ saba_
<saba_> where i can find a an ebook for ubuntu 12.04 command
<chu> !cli | saba_
<ubottu> saba_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<bwat47> Mike9863: here's a newer version of the theme with a few more fixes: http://www.fandigital.com/2012/07/ambiance-fix-gedits-highlight-current.html
<bazhang> !rute | saba_ I gave you a manual link already
<ubottu> saba_ I gave you a manual link already: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<CDrone> I have a lot of problems trying to install a simulation package on ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<huudis> Moogs, you should test Midori web-browser, it has nice private browsing!
<CDrone> or at least compile it and lend me the binaries?
<Moogs> huudis is it better than firefox?
<Moogs> :O
<huudis> No
<huudis> but it's light and faster
<huudis> doesn't have flash
<huudis> or did it
<huudis> not sure
<huudis> i'm not on my own comp, using live cd
<saba_> ubuntu-manual do not provide enough doc for command
<bwat47> huudis: i'm fairly sure midori works with flash.
<huudis> Okay
<bazhang> saba_, what commands are you looking for, be very clear
<alexhairyman>  /msg nickserv identify iluvjdlax
<bazhang> alexhairyman, time to change your password
<saba_> i want to learn command from basic
<alexhairyman> bazhang, ermm yup how do i do that?
<huudis> I like midori bcos of it's good private browsing
<bazhang> saba_, have you read any of the many links given to you yet?
<chu> !cli > saba_
<ubottu> saba_, please see my private message
<Taev> hey would replacing my motherboard do anything to cause GRUB not to boot?
<wlad_> bazhang, what links?
<CDrone> I have a lot of problems trying to install a simulation package on ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<huudis> well, I'm off have fun!
<CDrone> bye :(
<wlad_> can some1 provide links to learn bash?
<ThinkT510> wlad_: /join #bash
<CDrone> wlad_: linuxcommand.org
<CDrone> more than awesome
<Taev> hey would replacing my motherboard do anything to cause GRUB not to boot?
<IdleOne> Taev: it shouldn't
<wlad_> CDrone, thanx
<Anticom> hi all
<CDrone> wlad_ I learned a lot from that book, although haven't finished it yet, but it is very interesting and dummy-friendly
<Anticom> i've downloaded and installed ubuntu 12.04 on my mates laptop because he doesn't understand anything about PC's... now my problem is, that although i've changed all possible settings to german language, some menues still are in english
<k0nichiwa> autohide the icon strip, how do i get it to show itself again ?
<Anticom> is there anything available that translates like all menues to german?
<Keksuhr> was ist denn zum beispiel nicht auf deutsch (hope you udnerstand)
<viktor> can anybody help me find out why gecko media player/mplayer plugin isn't playing wma?
<Anticom> Keksuhr: i think ff e.g. wasn't in german
<Anticom> i can't remember, wether it only was external software or KDE (i think it is... or is it gnome?! :O) menues aswell
<wrapids> How would I set a domain to point to a different domain?
<Anticom> but i do belive so
<IdleOne> wrapids: ##networking can help
<_Marcus> I am looking on the Ubuntu wiki, and is there more information to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<Anticom> Keksuhr: anyway i just kind of wanted to know, wether ubuntu is available fully translated in V.12.04 at all
<_Marcus> I can't really understand. Like what does it look like? Is it software or an operating system?
<sivam> I am getting dialog "Authentication is required to set the network proxy used for downloading packages" - how to get rid of this ?
<Anticom> Keksuhr: ist es dir lieber, wenn ich auf deutsch frage?
<IdleOne> Anticom: Keksuhr English here please.
<IdleOne> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Anticom> IdleOne: i just asked him, wether he was more comfortable in german
<Keksuhr> Anticom: Ja und sry dass ich erst jetzt antworte, hab grad stress. geh mal in den store und such nach sprachunterstützung
<Anticom> Keksuhr: okay
<Anticom> thanks for your help
<Anticom> byee
<Keksuhr> bb
<Keksuhr> lol i use linux since 1day and have already helped people
<Jorgebio> Hi all
<RaverX3X> hi
<chris-> -the inability to arrange apps by their popularity star rating
<chris-> -popularity star rating app missing on ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<chris-> I just looked at Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala Software center and clearly did see , the popularity app's there. So there is no way I do not have the popularity next to the software displayed on my Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid.
<chris-> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-karmic-koala,2484-6.html
<FloodBot1> chris-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitsj16> viktor: do you get any errors when you try to play a wma file via mplayer? or a link to test the gecko plugin with?
<viktor> glitsj16, nope, just, nothing happens
<chris-> FloodBot1: Sorry but I am working onsome issue here
<glitsj16> viktor: are you starting it via terminal? if not, try that .. otherwise we're as good as blind on the issue
<chris-> There must be some way to get the popularity app, if Linux mint that is based on ubu10.04 has it then , the original Ubuntu 10.4 after update is not showing me the rating on software based on popularity that users have made.
<chris-> Any apt-get , solution here , please ? Thank you.
<viktor> glitsj16, i'm now installing mediaplayerconnectivity plugin, and i'm istalling mplayer which removes mplayer2
<viktor> glitsj16, start an element on the website with terminal? not sure how...
<glitsj16> viktor: i meant running mplayer from terminal, you can point that to a local wma file or a url .. in both cases mplayer will output what it is doing
<ganster> how to share file  by using filezilla
<TorbenBeta> I would like to order the outpout of wc not alphabetically but according to results, so that the file with the biggest count comes first.
<ActionParsnip> ganster: you can share using sftp and connect to it using filezilla
<TorbenBeta> Any idas?
<TorbenBeta> ideas
<ActionParsnip> ganster: or you can use nautilus and share with samba
<viktor> glitsj16, not sure if it's falling back on mplayer instead of mplayer2 or the mediaconnectivity plugin, but it works now, strangly enough i do get a error message from gecko mediaplayer plugin now..
<chris-> ?
<ganster> ActionParsnip,   I HAVE already  open the filezilla  application may some configuration  to make
<ActionParsnip> ganster: filezilla is a client, not a server
<glitsj16> viktor: at least that's something .. could you pastebin the gecko plugin output?
<ActionParsnip> TorbenBeta: pipe to sort -n   maybe
<ganster> ActionParsnip, though am a client but i need to share the file with guy who is away from me
<ganster> ActionParsnip, is it necessarily to pass through the server
<ActionParsnip> ganster: then install openssh-server and port forward port 22 on your router, you can then make him and account and he can connect securely over the www
<chris-> -the inability to arrange apps by their popularity star rating ubu10.04 ?
<chris-> -popularity star rating app missing on ubuntu 10.04 lucid ?Any apt-get , solution here , please ? Thank you
<iLogical> I want thunderbird to open a link using firefox, it asks to point to its binary, where is it?
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: /usr/bin/firefox
<TorbenBeta> ActionParsnip, works
<TorbenBeta> thanks
<viktor> glitsj16, this is strange, i disabled the plugin to get rid of the error msg, and enabled it again to give you the output, but it doesn't show up anymore. it was just a window with "unable to locate <path to something with gecko in the bin>"
<ActionParsnip> TorbenBeta: np :)
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: or you can run:  which firefox
<duckxx> im on ubuntu 12.04 and just modified my .bashrc file which i took from my centos server.. but it doesnt seem like some of the formating is showing up... here's my file: http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9273/croppercapture65.jpg  --- i see its referencing debian_chroot .. do i have to change that to something else in ubuntu
<duckxx> ?
<rgenito_> any idea why a 1024x768x32bpp Xvfb would take >30 seconds to create? we're talking about a machine with 50GB of RAM...
<viktor> glitsj16, it's back: "Failed to open file:///home/viktor/.cache/gnome-mplayer/plugin/gecko-mediaplayerqqlqla.mp3." (i was mistaken about bin)
<destroyah> Ubuntu has advanced so much, it's ridiculous. Latest ubuntu rapes windows imo.
<iLogical> ActionParsnip, thanks
<glitsj16> viktor: you can check if that mp3 file exists in that location
<glitsj16> viktor: does that file come from a website or did you open a local file through your browser?
<RaverX3X> humm intristing
<RaverX3X> might have to post this to the nvidia bug tracker
<viktor> glitsj16, i'm on a website, the file in the err-msg doesn't exist, this one does: gecko-mediaplayerckwxtp.mp3
<glitsj16> viktor: probably just a temporary cache file your plugin creates .. if you pass the url i'll try to play it
<ganster> ActionPa1snip, can ihave the link for shh
<ActionPa1snip> ganster: you just need to install openssh-server
<glitsj16> viktor: but i thought your original trouble was with wma files, not mp3 .. a bit confused
<viktor> glitsj, http://www.thai-language.com/id/816938, now with the new plugin and mplayer it works fine :)
<ActionPa1snip> ganster: then port forward port 22 on your router to the PC (if you use a router)
<glitsj16> viktor: great, sorry for the confusion
<RaverX3X> anyone have issues with nvidia 302.17 and ubuntu where the 3d applicaton looses focus do to another app
<RaverX3X> but then ur framerate goes to shit
<ActionPa1snip> ganster: he will og on as an account on the PC, just like you do
<ActionPa1snip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: how did you install the driver?
<ganster> ActionPa1snip, if we use modem will it be successfully
<RaverX3X> ubuntu already installed the latest driver when it instaled to this system actionpa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> ganster: then no forwarding is needed ?
<ActionPa1snip> ganster: there is no NAT to traverse so it will be ok
<Mech0z> how do you stop a running python script ?
<RaverX3X> 302.17 was the current pritortary driver even tho there website and nvidia current repo has 295
<shamt> where is .emac file , i want to add these lines to it " (add-to-list 'load-path "PATH CONTAINING go-mode-load.el" t)
<shamt>    (require 'go-mode-load)"
<RaverX3X> unless i go beta driver which is 302.44
<RaverX3X> odd because i cannot find the 302.17 driver anywhere from nvidias repos
<glitsj16> RaverX3X: nvidia released a new beta few days ago, 304.22 which fixed a busload of bugs in 302.17
<viktor> glitsj16, that's probably my fault, srry. not sure why it didn't work, thought it had something to do with the files being wma, but looking at the script they're mp3... so i guess it was gecko or mplayer2 not working well?
<RaverX3X> oh got a repo for it cause i cannot find it in there resapotory
<viktor> glitsj16, in any case, thnk u for the help :)
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy nvidia-curent; dpkg -l | grep nvidia      thanks
<RaverX3X> and using sudo apt-get install nvidia-current gives me 295
<glitsj16> viktor: probably, very welcome, and good luck with the thai language :)
<viktor> glitsj16, :D hehe, thnks
<RaverX3X> action u want pastebin right
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: please
<RaverX3X> http://pastebin.com/Qxwt46uJ there you go actionpa1snip
<whateverman> I have an Acer Aspire 6930g and suffered from a slow machine after a plain regular installation of Ubuntu 12.04 (x64), no matter what desktop environment I used (xfce/gnome/unity/kde). I installed the Enlightenment, and on the bottom there is this toolbar that you can select CPU power mode - 2.0ghz, 1.6ghz, etc. it was on the minimum the whole time! I wonder, how can I change the CPU settings on Unity/Gnome ?
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: sorry: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: can you pastebin that please (typo)
<whateverman> anyone?
<RaverX3X> lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy nvidia-curent; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<RaverX3X> is what u want right
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: just:  apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<ActionPa1snip> whateverman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142688/cpu-frequency-scaling-for-12-04
<whateverman> thanks!!
<RaverX3X> http://pastebin.com/mQD84wHu there you go ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: you are using a PPA, i suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<RaverX3X> ok lol
<RaverX3X> so contact nvidia then sence that was the ppa to there repo
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: the PPA you have is not maintained by nvidia
<RaverX3X> got a link to the current nvidia ppa?
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates   is what you are using
<ida_> !list
<ubottu> ida_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: I suggest you uninstall the driver you have, remove the PPA then try the driver from the Ubuntu repo
<neberu> yep
<ActionPa1snip> RaverX3X: https://launchpad.net/~bryce  is the owner of the PPA
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yannick> ok
<bazhang> yannick, stop that.
<RaverX3X> thanks now im trying to find that repo in my sources and remove it
<Oli__> Why is my monitor using the commented out modeline rather than the non commented out modeline? http://paste.linuxassist.net/216057
<amliby> I'm installing a web server and I'm not sure what directory would be appropriate for some template files. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<delac> having problems configuring valr awf Widget Factory. It hangs on checking gtk3, which it claims it can't find. I'm running Precise, so what might be the problem?
<glitsj16> amliby: if you want people to be able to use the templates directly you can put them under the web servers document root no? without more specific info it's hard to tell
<amliby> glitsj16: This is my own software. I guess the question is where should I put the document root? Is /var/www2/ an acceptible place?
<whateverman> I'm such a noob it's embarrassing: in order to get the CPUFreq it says on the Ubuntu forums that I need to: ppa:artfwo/ppa and install package indicator-cpufreq ; how do I install/download it ?
<bazhang> !addppa | whateverman
<ubottu> whateverman: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<glitsj16> amliby: it is yes, just make sure you got the dir/file permissions set up correct for that location
<whateverman> haha thanks!
<bXi> okay this is weird. i somehow forgot how to get a static ip address on a network interface using ubuntu server
<bXi> i think i have set it up in the proper way but it won't come up
<bXi> (ifconfig shows its there)
<ActionPa1snip> whateverman: sudo ad-apt-repository  ppa:artfwo/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<amliby> glitsj16: Thanks! I'll go ahead and do that then :)
<whateverman> thanks you!
<muay-guy> Hello, I don't know if it corresponds that I ask this here or in virtualbox channel…but here I go. I can't access the internet in my Ubuntu Server (12.04) after creating a static interface
<muay-guy> this is what the interface looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095535/
<glitsj16> amliby: no problem, test locally and you'll know soon enough, good luck
<bXi> muay-guy: how did you get your interface to actually show this configuration? i'm having issues getting it up at all
<muay-guy> bXi: following some tutorials
<glitsj16> muay-guy: one obvious thing about that paste is 'getway' (line 8) instead of gateway
<muay-guy> I have no idea what I'm doing
<Ziber> Reinstalled 12.04 today, and now I have no sound. Best way to start figuring out why?
<muay-guy> glitsj16: yeah, I'm copying it myself reading it from the VM right now. I did a typo, English isn't my first language
<nosuchpart> Hello everybody, I'm getting that dreaded "no such partition" error out of Grub2 after an update
<cib0> Hello everyone.
<nosuchpart> grub can apparently find grub.cfg, but any attempt to boot otherwise fails
<axisys> what is a good screencast sftware? recordmydesktop saves a small file to 23M
<nosuchpart> axisys: what about istanbul?
<Ziber> Where should I start looking for problems if I have no sound? I had no problems whatsoever before I reinstalled the OS and didn't have to do anything last time.
<ActionPa1snip> nosuchpart: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   try that
<tix__> don't mean to spam the channel with another request, but I am trying to set up NIS, and when I do "service nis restart", it says "nis: unrecognized service", even though i installed the nis package. ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> Ziber: run:  alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<ActionPa1snip> tix__: use TAB to complete the service name
<axisys> nosuchpart: i guess i could try that
<axisys> nosuchpart: never used it before
<Ziber> Everything is up fully, yes.
<delac> test
<delac> yay
<Ziber> All the sound settings seem fine...
<glitsj16> muay-guy: okay, i'm not at all an expert on this, but ubuntu 12.04 made some changes to dns resolving .. i think you have to add dns details into /etc/network/interfaces for a static ip .. http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ has much more to say
<Jordan_U> nosuchpart: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | nosuchpart
<ubottu> nosuchpart: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<cib0> I've noticed something very strange. I recently have been using hg with the mozilla source. When using tools such as hg qnew, I  noticed a very large delay(10 minutes) where other developers only experience a delay of a few seconds.
<Ziber> Running alsamixer solved it I guess? Thanks.
<tix__> ActionPalsnip: i tried that, to no success, but when i look at tutorials, the serivce is called "nis" whenever they try to use the "service" command
<cib0> I looked for possible causes, and the only thing I could find was that I used the "encrypt home directory" option when setting up ubuntu and mozilla was in my home. Sure enough, when moving mozilla elsewhere, suddenly hg sped up from 10 minutes per action to 10 seconds per action.
<glitsj16> bXi: you might also want to go over http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ to get static ip set up properly in 12.04
<cib0> I also figured out that hg uses many many files to store its changes. Thousands of files for the mozilla source.
<cib0> tl;dr: Ubuntu home directory encryption seems to slow down file lookup by a factor of 50.. any idea why that is?
<tix__> I forgot to mention that I am trying to run NIS on Precise
<ActionPa1snip> Ziber: ok, what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Ziber> ActionPa1snip: It's all working now. Dunno what the problem is.
<Ziber> *was
<ActionPa1snip> Ziber: ah, if it's fixed then no worrie :)
<manners13> anyone know a way of passing variables from php to shell using ssh2
<Ziber> manners13: see #php, but system() :)
<Ziber> So, my wireless mouse scrolling is WAY too sensitive. How can I change that?
<nosuchpart> Jordan_U, I got it working. Seems like I needed to run grub-install
<tix__> Ziber: depends, if you have a sensitivity switch on your mouse, then that could be the culprit but you can find sensitivity settings in ubuntu's settings.
<tix__> if you're running precise: system settings -> mouse and touchpad
<tix__> i can't think of anything other version off the top of my head
<newbie22> does anyone know a good channel for "Windows XP"
<newbie22> ???
<qmr> my external monitor is to the left of my laptop display.  can I move Unity dock to external display?
<glitsj16> newbie22: ##windows
<newbie22> Thanks..
<tix__> so does anybody know why the precise package for NIS does not install "nis" as a service?
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: I think if you make the external display the primary display it will move
<danielsp> newbie22: I think you should try a forum somewhere on the web, if you got probs with Windows.
<qmr> Alt-F2 doesn't do context searching, but it looks just like unity launcher... any reason for this?
<qmr> ActionPa1snip: how do I make it primary?  What does that mean?
<ActionPa1snip> tix__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<tix__> ActionPalsnip: Yes, I have looked at that page, but the problem is that nis is not located in /etc/init.d
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: in display settings, make the external display primary, if you use an nvidia gpu then you can set it in nvidia-settings
<tix__> at least it is not installed with the package
<ActionPa1snip> tix__: try:  sudo updatedb; locate nis
<qmr> I have monitor settings, I don't have display settings.  not seeing anything in here about primary
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: try right clicking the external disply....
<qmr> ActionPa1snip: nothing happens when right clickcing
<colorsother> can someone help me with a fresh install of 12.04LTS... during the install from a USB stick it hangs
<OerHeks> colorsother, be patient, some parts take some time, do you see the hdd led reacting? does caps lock work?
<rinzler> what is the grub menu key?
<designbybeck> colorsother:  where does it hang at?
<tix__> ActionPalsnip: is there any way to filter that list down to just scripts or binaries?
<OerHeks> rinzler, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<colorsother> okay ill give it some time... i tried the acpi=off option and kept getting     /sbin/modprobe -bv   errors
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: can you drag the displays around?
<ActionPa1snip> tix__: you could pipe it into file I guess then grep to see which are binaries
<qmr> ActionPa1snip: yes
<rinzler> OerHeks: thanks
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: ok then drag the monitor to the left of the laptop, does it make the Unity move?
<qmr> It's already on the left, no
<colorsother> currently have a screen that says ubuntu 12.04 with the 4 dots and it keeps going and going
<ActionPa1snip> colorsother: what video chip do you use?
<glitsj16> qmr: you could try editing ~/.config/monitors.xml .. If one of your displays is designated  as the primary output in that file the launcher will show up on that  display. Find the "output" item for your desired primary display in that  file, and then find the sub-item named "primary". Change the value to  "yes" for that output, then log out and log back in
<colorsother> nvidia
<qmr> Because logging out and logging back in won't disrupt my flow at all.
<qmr> Does anyone actually like Unity?  I'm trying to give it a shot today, but meh
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: seems there is a launcher placement drop down. Do you see taht?
<colorsother> OerHeks the HDD LED is not doing anything
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: its ok, i use few apps so it works for me
<ActionPa1snip> colorsother: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<glitsj16> flow is relative, what is a logout/login compared to braking your neck to see the launcher where you want it ;)
<qmr> ActionPa1snip: I don't have any dropdowns besides res, refresh, and rotation
<colorsother> thanks ActionPa1 let me restart and try that
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<qmr> ActionPa1snip: natty
<jacta> how is it that I'm able to get my console look like this: http://9l.dk/upload/Screenshot%20-%2007162012%20-%2010:49:22%20PM.png
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: ahhh, let me search better
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: Precise has a nice switcher in its display config
<jacta> the green/blue style
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: natty doesn't have much support left in it either, you may want to upgrade soon
<qmr> How many animals do I need to sacrifice for a smooth upgrade?
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: try:    xrandr --output VGA-0 --primary
<qmr> warning: output VGA-0 not found; ignoring
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: you may need to run:  xrandr  to see the display names
<ActionPa1snip> qmr: http://superuser.com/questions/294553/setting-primary-monitor-for-natty-narwhal
<colorsother> how do i pass the nouveau.blacklist=1 option during install ?
<bXi> okay can someone help me with dhcp3-server ?
<bekks> bXi: Just ask what you really want to know please. :)
<bXi> all of the guides i find on the web are referencing files that don't seem to exist on my install
<glitsj16> jacta: have you tried changing the color preferences in your xfce4-terminal yet?
<jacta> glitsj16, yep - changed background and such in there
<qmr> ActionPa1snip: Ok, made it VGA1, but it hasn't moved
<colorsother> ActionPa1snip :  how do i pass the nouveau.blacklist=1 option during install ?
<glitsj16> jacta: not sure i got your question correctly .. do you want to get the left look (with transparent background) and yours is still looking like the right part of that picture?
<GhostWolf> hi all. im stuck on an issue, i upgraded 12.04 by using a fresh install. and i know to get sound back to normal or to working order i have to use the alsamixer. i've done that and i still don't get sound or music through my speakers
<Casey> i'm trying to get my ups software to send a alert email when the power goes off but it doesn't want to run the email script also i'm runnig lubuntu
<qmr> Autokey tray icon not showing up :(
<Casey> here is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095590/
<jacta> glitsj16, both are mine actually, I want the left to have the blue/green style applied
<ActionPa1snip> !bootoption |colorsother
<ubottu> colorsother: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<jacta> glitsj16, right**
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, i need to type all that? including the addy?
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: yes, it's one big long command, just copy and paste it to th terminal
<glitsj16> jacta: if both are yours you should be able to replicate the settings from left one to right one seeing it is xfce4-terminal ..
<GhostWolf> i know it is. just want to make sure and just one second
<rhizmoe> funny, firefox's "do you want to save this password" blocks unity's desktop switcher
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: select to upload to the server and a URL will be generated, what is the URL please
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, just one second please
<glitsj16> jacta: oww .. you want your terminal in virtualbox to look like your native ubuntu one?
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, it doesn't give me an url
<Nateeb> i'm looking for some help with a make error is there anyone available to help me out
<jacta> glitsj16, thats correct :p
<GhostWolf> it says your alsa information is located at and theres a big space then below that says please inform the person helping you
<Nogal> Hey everyone.. anyone know how I can replace an icon of a single .jre file? (minecraft)
<Casey> i'm looking for some help with a script
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, it says your alsa information is located at and theres a big space then below that says please inform the person helping you
<Jason_Howard> anyone know a link to a irc program for ubuntu? (i am using chatzilla for windows)
<glitsj16> jacta: i don't know the first thing about virtualbox, using vmware .. perhaps rephrase your question here .. plenty of virtualbox users i would imagine .. again, sorry for the slow interpretation of your issue
<Nogal> jason_howard empathy comes with ubuntu, it's what I use for my IRC
<GhostWolf> Jason_Howard, if you want a decent irc program for ubuntu i use xchat
<glink> hi!
<jacta> glitsj16, could be me as bad user instead, prolly more that ;)
<Nateeb> No rule to make target `modules' can someone help me fix this
<glink> i need some help, with my app cuz it is not building and stuff...
<Casey> i'm looking for some help with a script
<glink> and im noob to this developer thing lol
<Jason_Howard> @ Casey ask your question!
<Casey> i'm trying to get my ups software to send a alert email when the power goes off but it doesn't want to run the email script also i'm runnig lubuntu
<Casey> here is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095590/
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: rerun it, there hould be a url
<ActionPa1snip> !irc | Jason_Howard
<ubottu> Jason_Howard: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, i'll try. it asked me to upload but it didn't give me one
<qmr> is there any way to find hidden windows?  autokey is running, but it's not anywhere I can see it
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, still the same. no url shows up
<glitsj16> jacta: heh, no harm done, at least the issue is cleare now .. the way the terminal prompt looks like is usually done in ~/.bashrc (look for stuff related to colored prompt)
<glink> can any one help me? with my app?
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, Your ALSA information is located at
<GhostWolf> Please inform the person helping you.
<GhostWolf> thats exactly what i get with those 2 lines
<Nateeb> i'm having trouble with make, can someone help me out
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, i can copy and past the whole thing to pastebin if you like
<Nogal> glink, ask your question, we don't know what exactly you need help with.
<jacta> glitsj16, and now I found it, they gray one had force-colors off ;)
<qmr> http://code.google.com/p/autokey/wiki/Troubleshooting  there we go
<glitsj16> jacta: job done :)
<jacta> glitsj16, really really nice yes, woop woop ;)
<jacta> glitsj16, btw - its linux mint with xfce right now :\
<glink> i submited an app to the showdown and it didn't  build in launchpad, fixed that but some one couldn’t build it again after the fix
<glink> and im noob to all this...
<ngunik> hey
<BlitzHere> Hi all, I am installing xubuntu for the first time, and I was wondering, what are the advantages of using an alternate install over a live install, assuming live does work for you....
<Nateeb> can someone help me with his error im getting
<Nateeb> http://pastebin.com/DipxJuEZ
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: ok, select to not upload, open the resulting file in gedit and pastebin the content of the file
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, ok just one second
<glitsj16> jacta: so many choices these days indeed
<Casey> anyone going to bhelp me?
<jacta> glitsj16, I'm pretty sure that I will end up with Xubuntu
<glink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089412/ this is the errors that Mr. Daniel Holbach had
<glink> what can i do
<ngunik> I have setted and env variable into arethmetic value and I want to compare this variable with an if . If is even I want to execute a command. If is odd an other one. Which is the syntax ?
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, http://pastebin.com/9sHS3zvJ
<trism> glink: looks like you have some gtk stuff in your setup.py, which is kind of weird, do you have a link to your app?
<anja_versus> if anyone uses Opera, does https://www.transifex.com/ work for you? I just get a blank page
<glink> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1301/ this is my app in ubuntu, in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~fernandofreamunde/+archive/srcinstall
<glink> i made it with quickly
<Nogal> anja_versus -- I use Firefox, Chrome, Epiphany, and Chromium and it works on all of those if that helps... I don't have opera installed though.
<glink> is it possible to be the same error that launchpad gave me before i use the new quickly pacages that fixed a bug related with not building in LP?
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<colorsother> ActionPa1snip: thanks for the option..
<anja_versus> Nogal: it works in Chromium and (I think) Rekonq.... just not in Opera. The page seems to load (going by the source view) but it doesn't display. Oh, well.
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, ok just one second
<ActionPa1snip> colorsother: some nvidia chips with some displays hate the nouveau driver, so you can block it
<colorsother> durign install my screen black out and the montior lost signal
<dat789> hello! I would like to strip down my ubuntu 11.10 to its basic resources so that it runs only the necessary processes. Can someone help me with that please?
<ActionPa1snip> colorsother: once you get the proprietary driver in you'll be ok. You more than likely won't see the boot splash but it's quite trivial
<colorsother> okay... well im just waiting to see what happenes here.. thanks for your input
<cascadia> I've got a question for people more skilled with Ubuntu than me: The hard drive on which my /home partition resided has failed. It no longer works. Consequently, I can't login to my system anymore because the home folder is gone. There was no important data in that home folder, so I am not worried about it being gone, but I'd like to be able to get back in to my system without reinstalling Ubuntu. What do I need to do to fix the login issue?
<ActionPa1snip> dat789: http://modifyubuntu.com/#speed     has a show all startup apps, you can disable stuff there and make boot faster
<dat789> ActionPalsnip: thank you. I'll check that out now
<Nogal> cascadia; you might want to look into a slax liveCD to boot up and make a backup of your data you need to recover.
<qmr> Neither glipper or AutoKey are working properly with Unity.  I try to open preferences for glipper and nothing happens.
<noiro> Hey guys, whenever I try to run Gnome for 12.04, it runs gnome classic. Why is this? On my much less powerful netbook, gnome with effects loads, but not on this computer (which much better graphics)
<robin> hello
<cascadia> Nogal: All the data that was in that home partition was backed up. Meaning, I didn't lose any documents, pictures, etc. So okay there. The issue is I can't login when the system boots up. It says it can't enter the home folder. Just returns me to a login screen.
<radioelephant> hi all
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, ok thats all done. what do i need to do next?
<Nogal> cascadia, without reinstalling it, that's out of my league...
<trism> glink: nope that doesn't seem to be the issue (I'm guessing your earlier bug was the glib-compile-schemas one everyone was having)
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then reboot to test
<glink> so how can i solve the problem? i used only quickly things :x i don't understand
<BenGurion> hey, I just started using a wireless bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu 11.10 and I noticed that if I don't use the keyboard for a  while the bluetooth will set itself on "off", is this normal?
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, reboot the pc?
<glink> trism: so how can i solve the problem? i used only quickly things :x i don't understand
<ThinkT510> BenGurion: probably, maybe for power saving?
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: yes after the small wait, should reload the new alsa with default settings, may help
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, ok just making sure you meant the pc
<trism> glink: I have an idea, and am taking a look now, I'll let you know
<trism> glink: but it is looking like another quickly bug
<glink> i have litle time can you email me?
<glink> lol
<BenGurion> ThinkT510, yes, well this is not a problem if there is only a short delay at the beginning of each active session however, sometimes the bluetooth will be completely off, so that i have to replug it and redo the search for the keyboard device
<ThinkT510> BenGurion: oh, the wonders of wireless keyboards
<noiro> Hey guys, whenever I try to run Gnome for 12.04, it runs gnome classic. Why is this? On my much less powerful netbook, gnome with effects loads, but not on this computer (which much better graphics)
<noiro> Which gnome is the one without a bottom task bar?
<BenGurion> ThinkT510, also, haven't restarted yet, hope I don
<BenGurion> t have to redo the search for the device each time
<CoJaBo> "Package 'php5-fpm' has no installation candidate" <--Is there any way to troubleshoot/fix errors like that?
<BenGurion> on the other hand the cheap wireless mouse i got with its own usb dongle is working perfectly
<BenGurion> stupid bluetooth
<trism> glink: I'll keep looking but you may want to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel they probably have more experience with quickly
<ThinkT510> BenGurion: sorry i can't be more helpful, i refuse to use wireless keyboards, waste of batteries etc
<BenGurion> ThinkT510, but you gotta hate wires
<BenGurion> and cords
<ThinkT510> BenGurion: they are never in my way so no
<BenGurion> they give me eye cancer
<BenGurion> it's so 1999
<BenGurion> on the other hand the invisible waves will probably give me brain tumors
<har> good evening
<glink> trism: thank you! if you find some thing u can contact me by LP or give feedback on the app.  i really have to go once again thank you very much!
<ActionPa1snip> BenGurion: wired is a tonne easier to configure
<ThinkT510> ActionPa1snip: what configuration?
<BenGurion> ActionPa1snip, the configuration is actually pretty easy, for usb dongles there is none, for bluetooth it's simple
<colorsother>  ActionPa1snip, okay i got the install to go through but once I rebooted the system will no longer load.. hangs on the splash screen with 4 dots.... also the grub menu never appears so i can put in a optoin
<BenGurion> but my worry is, will it stay that way for the bluetooth, it seems unstable
<noiro> hey guys, can you tell me why gnome3 is not executing and isntad switching to fallback mode?
<ThinkT510> noiro: graphics drivers
<aguitel> noiro, need propietaries drivers
<noiro> I have nvidia's propietary driver installed. e.o
<aguitel> realy?
<aguitel> check
<noiro> aguitel, how would I check?
<LosGringo> Word. Yo... Ok. I dual booted. But at the choice screen. I don't want it to count down. I'd like it to stay. There are times where I must get up and come back, and I don't like constant restart to choose
<aguitel> noiro, glxgears
<ActionPa1snip> BenGurion: or you can shove in a usb device and blam, zero config
<aguitel> glxinfo
<ThinkT510> LosGringo: /etc/default/grub
<ActionPa1snip> colorsother: hold SHIFT at boot and you can press E to edit the boot option there
<noiro> aguitel, the gears show up
<LosGringo> What's that gonna do? How will I then turn the counter off?
<noiro> and they are moving at a reasonable framerate
<aguitel> noiro, glxinfo say rendering yes?
<ThinkT510> LosGringo: 'tis the file to edit, rather self-explanitory when you see it
<noiro> aguitel, they don't say anything. Just a window with 3D gears moving.
<BenGurion> see just now I had to replug the bluetooth dongle
<LosGringo> Awesome. Thank you
<HDScorpio> http://imgur.com/a/3ZAgJ Wierd grpahics error, any help?
<aguitel> noiro, exit this window
<BenGurion> under system settings it said "bo bluetooth adapter found"
<BenGurion> no*
<aguitel> noiro, type in other terminal glxinfo
<HDScorpio> The wierd lines in everything
<BenGurion> time to test reboot
<noiro> what am I supposed to see?
<HDScorpio> Is that directed at me Noiro
<aguitel> rendering line
<noiro> aguitel, in terminal, it shows me a ton of hex lines
<HDScorpio> It's the wierd lines all over my wallpaper
<noiro> 0x0e3  0 sg  0  64  0    y .  32 32  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
<aguitel> noiro, in the begining
<aguitel> noiro, direct rendering:
<noiro> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<noiro> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTS 450/PCIe/SSE2
<kyle__> Anyone about using intel 3150 graphics on 12.04?  Is it fantastic, laggy, middle of the road?
<HDScorpio> http://imgur.com/a/3ZAgJ If anyone can help me out, I have these wierd lines all over my wallpaper. This used to happen to me on Ubuntu 11.10 aswell
<noiro> aguitel: Here is a framerate for the gears: 96694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19338.752 FPS
<BenGurion> great, works on reboot
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, i did as you said and i still can't get any sounds
<aguitel> noiro, ok
<colorsother> after i put in the nouveau.blacklist=1 what do i press to save the option ?
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: if you re-check alsamixer is it ok? If you press F6 is the correct sound device selected?
<Somelauw> Hi, when using nvidia drivers some fonts are displayed very huge, but only when I'm not running gnome-settings-daemon. When using nouveau drivers fonts are always displayed in a normal format. I'm wondering if I can make the fonts display normal without running gnome-settings-daemon.
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: if you use speakers, are they in the right hole?
<HDScorpio> http://imgur.com/a/3ZAgJ If anyone can help me out, I have these wierd lines all over my wallpaper. This used to happen to me on Ubuntu 11.10 aswell
<ActionPa1snip> HDScorpio: is the system a laptop?
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, i checked alsamixer even making sure nothing was muted and everything was at 100 but i didn't check the sound device, did that before but didn't think of that after the reboot. and yes everything is in the right place. i haven't changed anything since i did a fresh install of 12.04 it worked fine before i installed the new ubuntu
<noiro> aguitel: Unity works on my computer fine, I just don't like the UI. I want Gnome3's. :P
<ActionPa1snip> noiro: then install gnome-shell  and use that
<IdleOne> noiro: install gnome-shell, logout, select gnome-shell at login
<kyle__> HDScorpio: I'd boot off a CD and run memtest86 if I were you.  Looks like video card using share memory, and it's corrupt.
<zykotick9> HDScorpio: if you open the wallpaper image in an image viewing program - does it also have the lines?  and/or try different wallpaper - same issue?
<dat789> when you want to disable stuffs from /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop, do you delete, or rename the .desktop files there? Otherwise, the more straight-forward question is how to disable?
<HDScorpio> Actionpalsnip Yes, a really old HP-550
<noiro> ActionPa1snip: I have. When I select gnome during login, it puts me into Gnome 2
<aguitel> Здравствуйте, сразу прошу прощения если не туда пишу. Подскажите пожалуйста утилиту для измерения уровня сигнала вай-фай
<ActionPa1snip> noiro: sure you didn't install gnome-panel and not gnome-shell?
<HDScorpio> Zykotick, if you look at the other image it's not just the wallpaper. It doesn't happen when I change the wallpaper
<zykotick9> !tab > HDScorpio
<ubottu> HDScorpio, please see my private message
<noiro> <ActionPa1snip> When I use sudo apt-get install gnome-shell it says there are no new updates
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: my sound troubleshooting skills are limited, maybe others can help
<RamJett> I have a NFS question. In NFS v4. How would I use the UID/GID of the client (passwd/group) to map. I do not even need the server to map user/group ..  I've been using NFS v3 for misc file servers and the server has never mapped the UID/GID
<CoJaBo> So it turns out the issue is that the "minimal" install of Ubuntu is missing nearly all of the repositories; a fact mentioned nowhere.
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, ok, i never encountered this before, first time i used ubuntu i was told to go to alsamixer when i didn't have sound. i did that and now i don't
<HDScorpio> Tab wont work..
<HDScorpio> So should I run memtest?
<UseRR> bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<UseRR> why?
<kyle__> HDScorpio: I think so.
<UseRR> plz help me
<kyle__> RamJett: if you don't need the UID/GID parts, you can put insecure in the exports line
<ActionPa1snip> UseRR: is it in your users $HOME ?
<colorsother> can someone let me know how to save the grub parameters after I edit the boot commmands.. not sure if im save the options i put in
<ActionPa1snip> UseRR: and what are you compiling?
<tcstar> So, I'm having a permissions issue on SSH I think...  I have a git repo on the server that periodically I have to chown to my user before it will allow me to push anything to it...   Any idea how to fix that?
<Dr_willis> colorsother,  you edit the /etc/default/grub file then rerun update-grub as root.
<zykotick9> colorsother: to "save" grub options edit /etc/default/grub file - then run "sudo update-grub"
<UseRR> ActionPa1snip Comile for omega-0.7.7-stable.tar but bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<ActionPa1snip> colorsother: you only need to edit it for the first boot then you can install the nvidia proprietary driver :)
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: great minds think alike - and fools seldom differ ;)
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, got a question, theres something new in alsamixer i don't think i remember from 11.04 but it has auto-mute and its selected as enabled. should that be enabeld or disabled?
<bobby_> Since I installed ubuntu 12.04 I've experienced constant graphical glitches where parts of the screen don't always update, it's especially noticable when using the terminal.  Has anyone else seen this or can suggest a solution? It's quite irritating.
<Dr_willis> We are all Foos here ;)
<ActionPa1snip> !info  omega
<ubottu> Package omega does not exist in precise
<ActionPa1snip> hmm
<ActionPa1snip> UseRR: is the folder stored in your users home folder?
<UseRR> ActionPa1snip yes
<Descra> Hi, what set of package do  you recommend for a low computer (1.5Ghz, 512 Mb, mobility radeon 7500)?
<ghanima1> Hello all
<dat789> when you want to disable stuffs from /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop, do you delete, or rename the .desktop files there? Otherwise, the more straight-forward question is how to disable?
<Descra> first i supose that kde is not good! :)
<IdleOne> Descra: Try Lubuntu
<Descra> IdleOne: i will take a look
<Descra> thanks
<kyle__> Anyone here using intel 3150 GMA graphics on their system?
<bobby_> Anyone?
<ActionPa1snip> UseRR: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<Dr_willis> dat789,  you could just move the files somwehere.
<ActionPa1snip> bobby_: tried a differnent desktop session, like unity2D?
<dat789> Dr.willis: so long as it is not in the autostart folder?
<ActionPa1snip> Descra: lubuntu or xubuntu are sleek
<sidux> hi
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, ok i actually tried and disabled the auto-mute thing in alsamixer. i hear static all the time but when i play a song on rythymbox it plays. do you know how to turn of the static sound?
<Dr_willis> dat789,  err.. yes.. that would make sence. ;)
<bobby_> ActionPa1snip: no, i'll try that.  The multi monitor support doesnt seem as good on unity2d though, but ill use it if it works.
<dat789> Dr.willis: thanks!
<ActionPa1snip> bobby_: worth exploring
<colorsother>  ActionPa1snip, thanks but after putting in that parameter 12.04 will not load.. but not sure if i am putting in correctly.
<colorsother> HOLD SHIFT at bootup to bring up grub menu
<colorsother> then press "e" to edit
<colorsother> then add the  "nouveau.blacklist=1" line to the bottom
<colorsother> then PRESS F10
<FloodBot1> colorsother: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJRWolf> is there a way to make iTunes work in Ubuntu? native or with wine?
<ghanima1> I just purchased a new laptop due to my old one dying on me thankfully the hd is in tack... I installed the new laptop with ubuntu 12. now I am trying to copy my data over but am getting some error Error  Mount on filesystem of type eCryptfs explicitly disallowed due to known incompatibilities.... not sure what to do
<ghanima1> any thoughts
<Guest60343> hello all
<squarepeg> hello
<bobby_> I have a problem where Ubuntu will freeze. The only thing i can move is the mouse.  It hangs for about a minute and then resumes.  Anyone seen this on 12?
<squarepeg> you know what? I can't change my cursor.
<IdleOne> DJRWolf: maybe with wine, see #winehq for more help
<Dr_willis> colorsother,  the bottom? it goes on the line where theres a 'splash quiet' at the end of the line. I belive..
<Guest60343> na sas pw.. pws mporw na diagrapsw arxeia apo to file system
<ActionPa1snip>  UseRR: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<squarepeg> I don't know why but it's damned near impossible to change your cursor.
<tcstar> bobby_: i run ubuntu 12.04 on 150 machines and 16 servers, i've never seen that happen
<colorsother> is this correct ActionPa1snip?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095708/
<squarepeg> People have been griping about it since 2007
<IdleOne> !gr | Guest60343
<ubottu> Guest60343: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<squarepeg> I found a thread of people griping beginning in 2007, right up to 2010 when they gave up, and it still isn't fixed.
<spinull> .
<Dr_willis> squarepeg,  ive changed mine befor.. havent ttried lately. Ive noticed that often i have to log out/back in for all apps to use the new cursor
<ActionPa1snip> colorsother: remove the: quiet splash  and in it's place add: nouveau.blacklist=1
<squarepeg> Dr_willis: the difficulty is that you can't change the size
<bobby_> tcstar: very happy for you.
<squarepeg> I even installed gcursor
<Dr_willis> squarepeg,  never noticed or tried.
<squarepeg> doesn't do anything
<ghanima1> I just purchased a new laptop due to my old one dying on me thankfully the hd is in tack... I installed the new laptop with ubuntu 12. now I am trying to copy my data over but am getting some error Error  Mount on filesystem of type eCryptfs explicitly disallowed due to known incompatibilities.... not sure what to do..... anyone
<squarepeg> and I installed big-cursor
<squarepeg> Dr_willis: it's just one of thse things, which makes you feel helpless like you're in the USSR or something.
<GhostWolf> ok if anyone else can help me, ActionPa1snip helped me to this point. i am not able to hear any music or sound coming from my speakers. i did run alsamixer and put everything to unmute and to 100 as well. still no sound, but there is something new called auto-mute and thats automatically on enabled. when i switch it to disable i hear static type noise and when i play a song i can hear it.
<squarepeg> Why can't I have a big honking bourgeosie cursor?
<Tonisius> squarepeg: nothing is stopping you from that cursor
<colorsother> thanks ActionPa1snip
<tcstar> bobby_: you only asked if anyone has had the issue...  I answered and said no in essence and you get defensive?  Now, it sounds to me like you're computer either has a hardware issue or perhaps a runaway process causing it to eatup all of your CPU..
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: isn't there the mouse pointer size option under mouse settnigs?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=change+cursor+size
<squarepeg> Tonisius: I'll have to make my own window manager.
<colorsother> not too good with Grub yet
<squarepeg> everything is interdependent
<squarepeg> like a byzantine bureacracy
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: nope
<bobby_> tcstar: my apologies
<squarepeg> The settings don't stick anyway.
<Schuenemann> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 to my netbook using a pendrive recorded with unetbootin. But I get that busybox shell and a kernel panic when I exit it. Any help, please?
<bobby_> tcstar: I've ssh'd into it and nothing is using much CPU or anything else
<squarepeg> You set it to 48 pixels in the gconf editor and it doesn't stick, but it doesn't give an error message either.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  tried the usb on other machines? could be it was made wrongly.
<RamJett> kyle__ : Thanks .. worked
<tcstar> bobby_: sorry then.. those are the only things I could think that could be causing any issues...  hardware or cpu issues...  I had a server doing something smilar until I uninstalled some programs that were running away constantly that I didn't really need anyway
<squarepeg> maybe I'll tackle this deficiency myself
<squarepeg> This can be my thing. I'll be the cursor choice guy.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, yeah, it didn't work either. First I tested with 64bit version and it worked (but my netbook isn't amd64). Md5 matches with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, I recorded the same way I did with the 64 bit version. Simply started unetbootin, selected the ISO and the device and waited for the files to copy
<bobby_> tcstar: I've run the same harddrive on another identically specced laptop (except the monitor) with the same result.
<ActionPa1snip> Schuenemann: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i tend to use the tools from the pendrive linux site. some of them can auto-verify the iso. Or i just Image the ISO straight to the USb
<ActionPa1snip> Schuenemann: sorry, misread
<GhostWolf> well i actually fixed my own problem, it was soemthing to do with the auto-mute in alsamixer that was on default set on enabled. so i disabled that, with the static type noice i muted everything in alsamixer that has to do with mic. result is no static noise and still able to play and listen to music and sound
<zykotick9> squarepeg: fyi - i bet if you use a non-compiz based windows manager your mouse settings would work...  compiz has coused issues with xorg cursor selection for a long long time it seems.  good luck.
<Schuenemann> ActionPa1snip, it's ok
<ActionPa1snip> GhostWolf: nioe wtg :)
<tcstar> :bobby_ sounds like a software issue then when it happens try using atop (i like atop more than top)  to get a detailed look at what's running and that'll hopefully give you an idea of any cpu whore software
<kyle__> RamJett: Awesome.
<squarepeg> thanks zykotick9
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, how is that "Image the ISO straight to the USb"?
<Schuenemann> with mount -o?
<GhostWolf> ActionPa1snip, yea i tried to see if you know anything about the auto-mute thing but you didn't respond lol so i didn't know what to do
<squarepeg> I just have to drink a lot of coffee every day, or I'll get nothing done.
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: not a good sign
<GhostWolf> anyways im out, my problem is solved and fixed. have a nice one everyone
<kyle__> squarepeg: Just because I always have a fresh pot I'm drinking, my co-workers treat my office like a coffee shop.
<squarepeg> kyle__: maybe that's good for networking
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: I'll get some adderall soon.
<kyle__> Heh.
<IdleOne> !ot | squarepeg
<ubottu> squarepeg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squarepeg> I can't seem to keep up with all the top-tier programmers
<IdleOne> squarepeg: Please stick to ubuntu support in here, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<squarepeg> yep
<squarepeg> I'm just trying to make my cursor big, but I guess there's no easy way.
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: let me search
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<squarepeg> precise
<Schuenemann> how can I record the ISO to USB pendrive besides using unetbootin?
<squarepeg> I'm in Unity 2D right now.
<ActionPa1snip> !info big-cursor
<ubottu> big-cursor (source: big-cursor): larger mouse cursors for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: tried that?
<squarepeg> yep, it's installed
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: ok
<Jordan_U> Schuenemann: The problem is most likely with linux kernel drivers, meaning that since any tool to put Ubuntu on a USB drive will still use the same kernel + initrd, any tool will have the same problem.
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxfa2fXJ1Wc   tried those commands in the top right
<Schuenemann> Jordan_U, don't understand. Drivers from the box I'm using?
<Jordan_U> Schuenemann: If the problem is with linux drivers not being able to access your USB drive, you could work around the problem by using the netboot installer, which doesn't need to access anything from the USB drive after control has been passed to linux.
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: I'll try it out
<Jordan_U> Schuenemann: Drivers in the linux kernel which support (or in this case *don't* properly support) your computers USB controller.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  I use 'dd' or 'cat' or on windows   'winimage' (i think) to put the image straight to iso. it then thinks the usb is a cd. :)
<zykotick9> Schuenemann: if you are on a unix box, then you can cat the iso to the sdX directly with the default 12.04 ISO which is a hybrid iso/usb image.
<Schuenemann> Jordan_U, but I have installed ubuntu there before. I actually have it right now
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  or use any of tghe dozen tools listed at the Pendrivelinux web site
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: seems ok, that guy makes great Ubuntu (and Linux in general) vids
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: it is an informative video, and it shows that the configuration  is a major undertaking.
<squarepeg> But thank you, I'll let you know the results.
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: hardly, just a single setting in dconf...
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, cat ubuntu-12.04-32bits.iso > /media/pendrive/    ?
<colorsother> hahaha... okay i've got 12.04 to bootup and i installed the additional nvidia drivers and now the keyboard stop working for some reason.  i can't log into my box...
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i always use dd. :) not sure of the syntax for cat/.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  and you put it on the /dev/sdX  of the device.. NOT its mountpoint
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdb     (DONT make a mistake and use a wrong device)
<zykotick9> Schuenemann: incorrect syntax for cat!!!  you need to "sudo -i" first then select the USB drive (not a partition) "cat blah.iso > /dev/sdb"
<ActionPa1snip> Dr_willis: thats always entertaining
<Schuenemann> ok, it's going now
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: does it work ok now?
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: It works for some windows, but not everywhere.
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: did you reboot?
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: no
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: well...the video shows a reboot....
<squarepeg> okay, I'll do that
<squarepeg> brb
<rhizmoe> how do i keep the unity scroll thingy from subverting resize handles?
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: if you only follow half a guide, you won't getthe result
<rhizmoe> i want to resize, but ubuntu thinks it knows better than me what i want to do.
<rhizmoe> pretty sure the channel has probably stopped responding to gnome3 questions by now
<species> i wonder why that is
<species> i have serious beef with gnome3 myself
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: gnome3 is the default DE, so I doubt that a lot
<species> ActionPa1snip: if we did a show of hands, how many people here use gnome3 do you think?
<rhizmoe> ActionPa1snip: well, the overall idea seems to be to shut up and like it. meanwhile, i have trouble resizing windows
<ActionPa1snip> species: i'd say most ni here as it isthe default DE in Ubuntu...
<species> im not trolling, this is a serious question
<rhizmoe> i bought a new video card for it, does that count?
<species> ActionPa1snip: in the same way as windows is the default OS on pc's?
<rhizmoe> you aren't going to get a "show of hands" on irc, btw
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: you don't have to at all, there is nothing stopping you using LXDE, XFCE or KDE for example
<species> rhizmoe: o/
<species> see, show of hands
<species> yeah, lxde ftw
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: back
<rhizmoe> ActionPa1snip: is that to say there's no way for me to resize a window without a scroll thumb appearing under my cursor?
<squarepeg> Still the big cursor works only in special circumstances.
<squarepeg> When I resize my window, it's big.
<squarepeg> inside my web browser I have the big cursor
<squarepeg> but on the desktop, I have the small cursor
<lifestream> I used to know a command line to "press and hold a key
<lifestream> Oops.
<squarepeg> I bet it would look like an invisible speck on a retina display
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: no idea, not something I do tbh
<rhizmoe> you don't resize windows? ok.
<lifestream> I used to know a command line to "press and hold a key" for me, but I can't remember what it was called. Does anyone know it? Because in one game, I want to hold down a key all the time.
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: thanks for your help. I got it partially figured out.
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: cool
<Casey> ok i got it to run the script
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: all I did was search the web :)
<Casey> but it won't send the email
<squarepeg> But someone made it so the cursor size is locked.
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: I don't use GUI much except web browsers
<squarepeg> Yeah, me too. I tried that video and couldn't get the change to take full effect.
<Casey> whats the mail sent log for ssmtp?
<Casey> wheres
<ActionPa1snip> Casey: check in /var/log
<squarepeg> Anyway, I'm not sure what is the limitation for the regular desktop cursor
<rhizmoe> ActionPa1snip: that's funny, because i mostly bump up against this in terminal windows.
<squarepeg> There are two cursor modes
<squarepeg> one remains unchanged.
<rhizmoe> maybe you don't use scroll buffers
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: guake is extended horizontally and has enogh vertical space :)
<squarepeg> So i guess I want to figure out how to change the primary cursor mode. Gnome did something to hard-code this.
<ActionPa1snip> squarepeg: could ask in #gnome
<rhizmoe> "i never resize windows...i'd better answer someone's question about it!"
<lifestream> In case anyone was wondering what program can Press and Hold a Key for me, it was called xsendkeycode. See you later!
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: all I said is that you don't have to use gnome..
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: don't put words in my mouth
<squarepeg> ActionPa1snip: perhaps I will.
<rhizmoe> [15:30] < ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: no idea, not something I do tbh
<rhizmoe> "don't use gnome" isn't a good answer, tbh
<rhizmoe> but i'm not here to fight!
<ActionPa1snip> rhizmoe: you asked me, directly, a question. Its rude to not reply isn't it
<ActionPa1snip> 23:29 < rhizmoe> ActionPa1snip: is that to say there's no way for me to resize a window without a scroll thumb appearing under my cursor
<myhero> how to install xfce on 12.04 ???? sudo apt-get install xubuntu-destop is not wrking on terminal and software center is not showing any other xubuntu desktop environment pacakages....
<ActionPa1snip> myhero: sudo apt-get install xfce4   will install a minimal xfce desktop
<danub> why are packages "kept back" during an upgrade?
<Casey> i'm trying to get this script to send a email i got it to run but it won't send it i think its a error iun the script, also i'm useing ssmtp to send the email
<Casey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095751/
<ActionPa1snip> danub: because their dependencies are not met yet
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: hii action how r u....
<ActionPa1snip> myhero: not bad, you ok?
<danub> ActionPa1snip: how do i go about findout out what dependancies are missing?
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: m gud....so after many days....
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: i wanna install full and not minimal....any other way 2 install full xubuntu desktop environment
<ActionPa1snip> danub: they are on the repos, as soon as the repos get the deps for the package it will install. Its not something you can sort
<danub> Casey: not much of a shell scripter. all my stuff is in perl. my guess is the mail command is wrong somehow
<ActionPa1snip> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.152 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<danub> ActionPa1snip: ahh. i was looking and was like, i want amarok... why hold it back
<ActionPa1snip> myhero: do you have universe repo enabled
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, I think I just broke the pendrive
<ActionPa1snip> danub: the amarok package is ready, but the packages it needs are not at the right versions yet, so it is held back
<Schuenemann> it isn't mounting anymore
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: yes....main universe multiverse and restricted....
<danub> gotcha
<rhizmoe> Casey: does mail -s "test" your@email work?
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: so i should do xfce4 as u said or xubuntu-meta ???
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: and why is xubuntu-desktop not showing anything ???
<ActionPa1snip> myhero: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<danub> anyone in here live in Minnesota?
<danub> nvm, off-topic
<Schuenemann> zykotick9, the pendrive doesn't mount anymore. I type "mount" and it doesn't show up
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: i did update int he 1st place then tried xubuntu-dsktop in software center then did sudo apt.....xubuntu-desktop and then when it didn't showed up then i came here....
<danub> Schuenemann: that just tells you what is mounted. you might have to mount it again or try disconnecting and reconnecting
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: and whether my system is update or not but why is it not being showed in software center
<Schuenemann> danub, I did. It blinks a few times and nothing more
<myhero> ActionPa1snip: i did update in the 1st place then tried xubuntu-dsktop in software center then did sudo apt.....xubuntu-desktop and then when it didn't showed up then i came here....
<Wug> alright so I have me an issue
<myhero> ActionParsnip: and whether my system is updated or not but why is it not being showed in software center
<danub> something might be wrong with the drive, but you can try to mount it manually. you just have to find the location and the format type. in the old gnome menu you could use the computer janitor to tell you about the drive, but i dont know where to look in unity for that info
<Wug> I bought a 7970 and replaced my old 9800 with it
<Wug> 7970 is an amd graphics card for those who may be unaware
<Schuenemann> danub, it was working ok until I did "cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdb
<Wug> trying to update the drivers fails, and refers me to a nonexistent log file
<Wug> its perplexing.
<Wug> the log file in question is /var/log/jockey.log
<cascadia> I've got a question for people more skilled with Ubuntu than me: The hard drive on which my /home partition resided has failed. It no longer works. Consequently, I can't login to my system anymore because the home folder is gone. There was no important data in that home folder, so I am not worried about it being gone, but I'd like to be able to get back in to my system without reinstalling Ubuntu. What do I need to do to fix the login issue?
<Casey> no mail don't work but i can send mail useing ssmtp
<danub> Schuenemann: i dont think that is the right command for that.
<Casey> command
<danub> Casey: your sendmail isn't setup right then
<Wug> cascadia: can you boot to single user mode
<fliesentisch> Hi everyone, how can I mount my canon eos 600d as a normal drive?
<Wug> I believe you do that by adding "-1" to the end of the boot arguments, which you can do from grub I think by pressing e
<Wug> its either that or "-single"
<Wug> tell me if you get that far
<cascadia> Wug: Will try that now
<Sazpaimon> how do I enable javascript in the elinks deb?
<Casey> well how do i get the mail command to use ssmtp?
<HDScorpio> http://i.imgur.com/BJWMA.jpg  Youtube fullscreen error, didn't happen in 11.10. Upgraded to 12.04 yesterday and this is happening
<Schuenemann> danub, so? The pendrive is screwed?
<danub> Schuenemann: actually, ignore me. that seems to be the directions for making a USB an iso bootable drive. my guess is that now that you have it as a bootable drive, ubuntu doesn't want to mount it
<Wug> cascadia: I'm in dozens of channels.  ping me to attract my attention
<Munz> thank you for making ubuntu :) just two things : cant adjust the volume while a "full-screen" application is running "game" also i can not adjust the "screen brightness on my toshiba laptop"
<HDScorpio> http://i.imgur.com/BJWMA.jpg  Youtube fullscreen error, didn't happen in 11.10. Upgraded to 12.04 yesterday and this is happening
<cascadia> Wug: Okay
<HDScorpio> This error is unrelated to my previous, which is sorted out now.
<Wug> in su mode?
<danub> Schuenemann: you will need to manually mount that most likey. 'sudo mkdir /media/pendrive;sudo mount -t iso /dev/sdb /media/pendrive' if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> HDScorpio: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Munz> thank you for making ubuntu :) just two things : cant adjust the volume while a "full-screen" application is running "game" also i can not adjust the "screen brightness on my toshiba laptop"
<amliby> Where is the proper place to save log files? Lintian gives a warning for logs saved in /var/log/myprog/
<Wug> cascadia: youre in single user mode?
<Schuenemann> danub, yeah, it's indeed bootable. I'll install it on the netbook
<cascadia> Wug: Booting up the OS right now
 * jagginess thinks Munz is spamming the same message at least 3 times in 1 minute
<cascadia> not yet to point where I can enter grub
<Munz> sorry
<HDScorpio> ActionParsnip, getting that now
<danub> Schuenemann: yeah. you will have to manually mount that then. try the commands i gave u earlier if you want to mount it.
<Munz> thank you for making ubuntu :) just two things : cant adjust the volume while a "full-screen" application is running "game" also i can not adjust the "screen brightness on my toshiba laptop"
<sudo-apt-get> ubuntu doesnt support webgl?
<jagginess> !ops Munz spamming same message over and over
<ubottu> jagginess: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wug> Munz: if youre going to spam that over and over, at least fix the grammar errors
<HDScorpio> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/rjZZnbjs
<Munz> Wug: sorry i thought u meant i should do that , second english is not my native language .... have a nice night
<sudo-apt-get> I cannot open a website in ubuntu becoz it says no webgl supported.
<sudo-apt-get> Please help
<ActionParsnip> HDScorpio: all I can recommend is uninstalling flashplugin-installer and enabling the partner repo, then install adobe-flashplugin
<jagginess> sudo-apt-get, try a different webbrowser
<danub> sudo-apt-get: its not ubuntu, its the browser/hardware ur using
<sudo-apt-get> i am using chrome
<HDScorpio> ActionParsnip, how would I go about that?
<danub> whats the site?
<HDScorpio> ActionParsnip, I'm a skid at that stuff
<sudo-apt-get> http://ramayana.sites.f-i.com/
<danub> works fine for me
<ActionParsnip> HDScorpio: use software centre
<HDScorpio> ActionParsnip, Oh, okay
<Wug> cascadia: does it boot to SU mode
<cascadia> Wug: Having trouble getting into grub.
<sudo-apt-get> The site says my graphics card doesnt support webGL
<AlphaOmega> hello.  I just had 4 ubuntu servers reboot "mysteriously" and each one came back up within 20 second of each other.  Is this an ubuntu thing?  could ubuntu 10.04 server reboot itself from a security update or something?
<HDScorpio> ActionParsnip, Ah, the flash I have appears to be for mozilla when I'm running chrome, maybe thats the error?
<cascadia> Wug: I've tried both Shift and Esc keys,
<sudo-apt-get> how can i put webgl in graphics card.
<ActionParsnip> HDScorpio: the plaugin will work in both
<danub> sudo-apt-get: so double check that your graphics card drivers are installed correctly. if yes, then your card is too old
<danub> sudo-apt-get: a graphics card is either WebGL compatible or its not.
<Schuenemann> dammit my wifi driver is proprietary
<sudo-apt-get> danub, My hard drive crashed somedays ago. How to put drivers in it?
<sudo-apt-get> Webgl worked before.
<Schuenemann> how necessary is it to be connected to the internet while installing ubuntu?
<danub> then its probably just bad/incorrect drivers
<danub> figure out what card you have and then google 'ubuntu install {graphics card} driver' where {graphics card} = whatever your graphics card is
<Jordan_U> Schuenemann: Not at all, unless you're using the netinstall image of course.
<Wug> cascadia: pound every key
<danub> Schuenemann: depends on the install media your using
<Wug> use a binary search lol
<Schuenemann> Jordan_U, ok, I'll install this driver later then
<Wug> anyway no solution so I'll ask again
<cascadia> Wug: Been doing that
<danub> what are you trying to do cascadia ?
<Wug> danub: get into grub
<danub> for what? to just modify the grub list or what?
<cascadia> danub: I think the idea is to boot into singleuser mode
<Wug> danub: boot into single user mode because the drive /home was on died
<Casey> who uses ssmtp?
<Wug> so fstab needs to be enfiddled
<Wug> I bought a new graphics card (radeon 7970) to replace old one (nvidia 9800gtx+), trying to activate the proprietary drivers, but the installation is failing and referring me to a logfile (/var/log/jockey.log) which just happens to not exist
<danub> to get into single usermode you should just be able to 'init 1' and get into it. but i have never went into single usermode so i dont know how much that will help you
<Wug> danub: he cant boot normally
<Wug> anyway, I've checked all of the retard stuff like file permissions and disk space
<Wug> I've concluded that it's not me being retarded
<HDScorpio> ActionParsnip, The reinstall didn't work
<cascadia> Wug: I haven't been able to get into grub, but... I have successfully logged in to a textonly console (tty)
<danub> Wug: try 'sudo updatedb;locate jockey'
<Wug> cascadia: oh, herp
<Wug> here I am going through all these extra hoops
<Wug> boot and login to a tty
<Wug> i've heard that if I were to say "installing 7970 drivers on ubuntu is impossible because such and such a biased anti ubuntu reason" I would immediately get 500 helpful comments
<bekks> Having three hardlinked files A B C - how can I rename B and C when renaming A to A* ?
<Wug> and then be kickbanned
<danub> Wug: did you try that command to locate the jockey file?
<amliby> Where is the appropriate place to save log files?
<Wug> danub: yeah.... into an ssh session on some remote computer.  no wonder I wasnt getting anywhere
<Jordan_U> Wug: People here are trying to be helpful. If they know how to fix the problem you're having they will probably reply to your question. Being inpolite / trolling will just convince people who might otherwise help you to instead ignore you
<Wug> should I append "| grep \.log" ?
<danub> cascadia: in the command window, you can try 'update-grub'. or you can play with the /etc/grub.d/ files
<Wug> Jordan_U: its a joke
<danub> Wug: i cant image there are that many files named 'jockey', but you can if you want lol
<Wug> danub: theres quite a list actually
<danub> then by all means, grep for log
<danub> lol
<Wug> there are no .log files
<Wug> how uninformative
<Jordan_U> cascadia: Did you actually hold shift during boot?
<Wug> Jordan_U: the joke is that the easiest way to get help with ubuntu (or any other linux distro) is to say $DISTRO sucks because I can't X
<Wug> you will hear more ways to accomplish X than you would have ever thought possible
<Wug> danub: drawing a blank here.
<PlayingNaked> i need some ubuntu help, i am a newb - probably an easy answer
<danub> Wug: yeah, im not finding anything on a quick google search for it.
<Wug> WAHEY
<danub> i see they put out a special catalyst driver, but i dont know if that is what you need
<Wug> I found it
<danub> what was it?
<Wug> apparently it doesnt flush to disk until I close the message
<danub> LOL
<PlayingNaked> i have installed ubuntu on my windows machine, dual booting. I performed an automatic partitioning when installing
<Wug> which I hadnt done, because I was reading the filename
<danub> well that will teach you
<cascadia> Jordan_U: Yeah, that's what I was trying
<Wug> here take this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095809/
<PlayingNaked> anyways, i dont have any free space on my ubuntu OS- and when i run gparted, i only see the windows partition (when booting from live cd)
<heligoland> hi
<Wug> it complains 3 times becayse it cant find the module it hasnt installed yet
<heligoland> Can someone please, please plese help me get my Belkin wifi adapter working?
<aaGp> anyone who can help me out with Disk Utility ?
<Wug> aaGp: what do you need from it
<Schuenemann> is it normal in the installation to take a long time stopped? The bar has not moved for about 10 minutes
<danub> Wug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11413368
<danub> that help you out?
<Schuenemann> is says creating filesystem ext4 to / in sda
<Schuenemann> the pendrive isn't blinking anymore
<cascadia> danub: ran update-grub
<aaGp> Wug: the thing is, that i want to change the format from my external HD that is NTFS to FAT32 that way i can plug it in to my DVD player, i have read that is possible doing that.
<gavin__> hello
<gavin__> I need some help
<aaGp> wug: i just dont want to format the HD just to change the format
<danub> gavin__: just ask
<gavin__> I'm trying to play a DVD and it won't let me play it on Ubuntu
<danub> cascadia: did it fix ya?
<raptx0r> hi guys! Please help me! i've deleted for mistake /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ entirely! What should i do now?
<gavin__> it keeps saying can't find the resource or something like that
<gavin__> I can't seem to locate the issue
<PlayingNaked> I am dual booting windows and Ubuntu; i dont have any free space left on my Ubuntu- Gparted does not show two partitions, is this configured somehwere else?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gavin__> !dvd, won't seem to play
<ubottu> gavin__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: did you try removing unused kernels and clearing space with bleachbit?
<aaGp> wu: there's an option that is called Edit Partition, where appears the option what format do u want to give to the HD, i just wanna make sure that nothing is gonna happend with all my files that i have inside of my external HD..
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh; sudo apt-get upgrade
<PlayingNaked> I have not used bleachbit yet, no. Will bleachbit clear the unused kernals as well, or is that a terminal command?
<gavin__> ActionParsnip: What does that command do?#
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: ubuntu tweak can do it, or you can do it manually
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: guess...based on your initial question....
<danub> lol
<PleXuS> is there a universal music file ID Tag reader for MP3 and FLAC and other file systems? or read id3info those also?
<PlayingNaked> ActionParsnip, is Ubuntu running on my Windows drive and not a seperate partition?
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: those commands are in the playiingDVD link that ubottu gave too
<gavin__> ActionParsnip: Would that sort the main issue out and the Discs will work
<gavin__> Ah ok
<gavin__> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: that's why that factoid exists
<Wug> well whatever
<danub> and on that note, im off to finish my scripts. later all.
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: so we don't have to give the command, as loads of people ask
<Wug> danub: that sort of helped
<danub> Wug: sort of?
<Wug> it might have installed but failed to load
<Wug> some of it is definitely there
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: if you have the folder /host   your are using wubi
<Wug> I dont get the same output for any of the commands listed in the thread
<Wug> mostly error messages
<danub> thats not good
<Wug> will try restarting
<Schuenemann> is it normal in the installation to take a long time stopped? The bar has not moved for about 10 minutes
<PlayingNaked> ActionParsnip: looks like I am using wubi
<Wug> if the driver is just not loaded because whatever other one was in use that might fix it
<gavin__> ActionParsnip: Ah ok, I understand what you're saying now, a lot of people used to ask about the commands and thank you for your advice
<danub> Wug: it might. it might be locked. give it a restart. cant hurt lol
<ironhalik> anyone noticed menus being drawn below active windows? Ie. right click menu being hidden beneath nautilus window, etc.
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: PlayingNaked you can use that folder to access the data on your Windows OS. Dead handy
<raptx0r> how can i do ? i've deleted the entire directory /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ for a mistake. I know that i'm insistent, but it's urgent. Please.
<tensorpudding> do you have backups
<gavin__> ActionParsnip: Mine isn't Windows OS, mines Ubuntu OS
<tensorpudding> if not, you are probably going to have to reinstall your system
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: gavin__ sorry, crossed wires
<tensorpudding> if you delete the majority of your system libraries things will not work
<goddard> are there any remote system log viewer programs?
<Schuenemann> goddard, nano, vim, less
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: the install method isn't that important. You can remove old kernels and get a lot of space back
<ironhalik> Really could use some help - I have no idea how to google it :) Since every query with 'windows' and 'ubuntu' returns dualbooting :)
<ActionParsnip> goddard: less is great
<goddard> Schuenemann: that works but i was thinking a graphical remote viewer
<goddard> alright
<PlayingNaked> ActionParsnip, even i fi can access my windiws dir from /host - I have like 100 gigs free, but my ubuntu says I only have 156 MBs or so. Where may I modify that?
<PlayingNaked> ActionParsnip, ok, ill give that a shit
<PlayingNaked> shot
<goddard> haha
<ironhalik> :>
<Jordan_U> PlayingNaked: Free space in Wubi has to do with how much of the filesystem contained in the root.disk file is in use, not how much free space there is on your Windows partition.
<PlayingNaked> ok, makes sense. if running ubuntu tweak or bleachbit doesnt free up enough- ill be back to see how we can increase that file if at all
<Schuenemann> is it normal in the installation to take a long time stopped? The bar has not moved for about 20 minutes
<danub> back
<danub> Schuenemann: if it is still hung on installing /, something screwed up
<Schuenemann> *sigh* rebooting...
<gavin__> thank you for your help guys
<gavin__> gtg now bye
<Phoenixz> Running Kubuntu 11.10 on an 8 core i7 /w 8GB... I start one instance of virtualbox with windows 7 (using 3GB w 128MB graphics mem), and my entire system grinds to a halt while accessing disk.. From what I can see, the system is swapping like nuts.. Is this normal? What could be the problem, and how could it be fixed?
<Phoenixz> or at least improved?
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: running:  uname -a  shows the running kernel. You can use software centre to remove what isn't needed
<rhizmoe> Phoenixz: you should get more ram if you want to run 3G vm's
<bekks> Nonsense.
<bekks> Before starting the VM, take a look at free -m
<bekks> It will tell you how much RAM is left including caches.
<Phoenixz> rhizmoe: Running only 1 VM? Thats 8-3 =5 for kubuntu.... Should be way more then enough..
<Phoenixz> rhizmoe: and it does not explain why virtualbox starts swapping like crazy
<Phoenixz> I just disabled swap, and now it runs acceptably...
<bekks> ps -ef and free -m will explain it.
<bekks> And take a look at the swappiness on your box, which is a setting in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Ziber> So I'm watching a youtube video, and it's stupidly sped up. Maybe I have to upgrade flash player or something?
<Phoenixz> bekks: more then enough available.. I'll check swapiness yeah
<Schuenemann> danub, I can't believe it's stuck there in the same point
<cascadia> danub: I edited grub to force the menu to appear at boot. So now it shows up. What now?
<Phoenixz> Set swapiness to 5.. basically, my dev compu should NOT swap
<danub> then there is something wrong. It probably cant access the disk or something. I had this problem back with ubuntu 8.04 not playing nice with my jmicro raid controller. it could access the disk and just sat there. I haven't had the problem in a long time though so i dont know how to fix your problem or where to view the install logs at
<danub> cascadia: i dont know. what are you trying to do? move /home to a different disk or something?
<Ziber> Seem to have some issues when watching youtube videos, it plays faster than normal. Any ideas for a fix?
<chaospsychex> Can u untu be installed on the samsung galaxy s ii?
<PlayingNaked> bleachbit is hanging or something- any suggestions on how i might kill it? I sure hope its not wiping my windows dir
<cascadia> danub: Goal is to be able to boot into the GUI without it throwing up an error, like it has been doing, and returning me to the login screen.
<|Long|> my crontab job does not start as time schduled can someone plz help?
<danub> what is the error it is throwing? you said you had a HD crash... did it wipe out everything?
<danub> |Long|: what does the entry look like in cron?
<|Long|> danub, here 0 20 * * *           /glftpd/bin/tur-newday_0day.sh  auto
<|Long|> 10 20 * * *         /glftpd/bin/tur-newday_0day.sh close
<|Long|> 12 20 * * *        /glftpd/bin/tur-newday_mp3.sh  auto
<|Long|> 14 20 * * *       /glftpd/bin/tur-newday_mp3.sh close
<|Long|> it was time started at 19 i just changed
<danub> you are doing it wrong
<Ziber> Could a problem with flash lead to sped up youtube videos?
<danub> it would be '0 20 * * * program to run > output
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: do you have a desktop UI?
<|Long|> ok, let me change it now
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, yes i did installed that GUI version but didnt started
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: how do you mean 'didn't started'?
<|Long|> cuz it was set at 0 19 but nothing happened
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me what is wrong with my attempt to install ubuntu with a pendrive? This is the 2nd time the installation simply hangs at about 40%
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, yes, it matched
<glitsj16> PlayingNaked: if you enabled bleachbit's item to overwrite free disk space (system stanza) it could take very long indeed .. better verify that you have that disabled before killing bleacbit
<PlayingNaked> yeah, thats what it was
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: do you get web access in the liveCD desktop?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, the log says "asking for cache data failed"
<Ziber> Nobody knows about ubuntu+flash problems?
<PlayingNaked> and i didnt launch it with sudo
<PlayingNaked> thanks glitsj16
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, no, the wifi driver is proprietary
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: in what way?
<glitsj16> PlayingNaked: you're welcome
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, Test WP failed, assume write enabled
<PlayingNaked> With ubuntu-tweak, i cannot seem to get it to "clean" is that because i didnt launch it as root?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: The youtube video just plays at a faster rate than it should. Which is an odd error.
<Casey> i need help with a small problem in a sh script
<Casey> i need to change sec to mins
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: if you make the USB device with some persistance then use another system that gets you web access, you may be able to upgrade the ubiquity app
<glitsj16> PlayingNaked: yes, it needs enhanced privileges to do anything under /
<Casey> RUNTIME="Remaining Runtime: $REMAINING_RUNTIME Seconds"
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, sorry, can you explain? Not clear for me
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: if you use persistence, you can make changes to the install USB and they will stick, including updates. So if you upgrade the installer application you may find it helps
#ubuntu 2012-07-17
<PlayingNaked> glitsj16, i ran sudo ubuntu-tweak - yet i still cannot run "clean" Maybe i need to do soemthing different?
<glitsj16> PlayingNaked: mix up, i thought you were still refering to bleachbit, never used ubuntu-tweak sorry
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you could also try running:  sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<Schuenemann> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: what's that do? also http://pastebin.com/0Zm2tsvJ
<PlayingNaked> ActionParsnip, familiar how i might be able to purge these old kernels in ubuntu-tweak? "Clean" is not available even launching as root
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: it does something with hardware accelleration in flash, can help
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: also run:  sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, if I get internet access do I still need that persistence?
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: if you can pastebin the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image     I can give a command
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: if you can get it on the system you want to install to then it's not really needed as you can just update in the live environment. If the system is a laptop you can use a wired connection and install updates etc there (makes life easier)
<Ziber> restarting chrome, let's see what that did.
<Ziber> no effect.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: same in other browsers too?
<Ziber> i'll try firefox. sec.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if you make a new ubuntu user, is it the same?
<Ziber> i could also try that too.
<PlayingNaked> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095852/
<Ziber> actually it's far too slowed down in FF.
<Ziber> now im confused.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: ok then run:  sudo rm  /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Ziber> Okay.
<Ziber> Want me to try another user still?
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: and the output of:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<PlayingNaked> ActionParsnip,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095859/
<Ziber> Brb.
<ActionParsnip> PlayingNaked: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Costeelation> with what command show all commands of the terminal? :p
<jagginess> Costeelation, you mean builtin? there's "help<enter>" .. those are bash built-ins
<jagginess> Costeelation, stuff like "cd" , note: ls, mv, and cp are external commands and not part of bash
<jagginess> (but avail on all shells)
<Dr_willis> Costeelation,  hit tab key like 4 times.. :) it will print a list of all builtinds and whats in your path
<Costeelation> yeeeah
<Costeelation> thanks guys
<X11Trouble> Last night I ran *apt-get update* and woke up to my computer frozen this morning.  Upon reboot, I am unable to get to a graphical interface.  After searching all of my logs, I noticed that xorg was updated yesterday.  Another thing I have noticed is that *colord* segfaults on startup.  I am unfamiliar with what colord is used for.  Does anybody have any suggestions? (12.04|ATI|AMD)
<Costeelation> Dr_willis
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: A restart fixed it. Shrug.
<Ziber> Thanks for your help :)
<jagginess> what he means by path, is -- echo $PATH
<Costeelation> that is true :)
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: np dude
<Dr_willis> sort of pointless to get a list.. ;)
<Dr_willis> !path
<Jagst3r15> Ok so for some reason the updates setting for backports was ticked and i just installed like 300 precise-backports by mistake
<Jagst3r15> is there any way to revert that? :C
<jagginess> Costeelation, if i'm searching for a command i know exists, i prefer to use "apropos substring<enter>"
<Costeelation> Mmmm ok im trying
<escott> X11Trouble, colord manages color profiles (printers displays and the like) i doubt its crashing would bring down X
<jagginess> escott, anything crashing can freeze other things, I doubt something crashing cant make something else crashy
<smallnation_> Hey, can anyone help me with a small problem I'm facing in Ubuntu?
<jagginess> smallnation, like that is a problem. I guess the answer is if it's a ubuntu related question
<X11Trouble> Thank you for the clarification, escott.  I can't find any other errors anywhere :\
<ki4ro> smallnation: Just ask a question and you'll find out
<smallnation_> My logon screen in Ubuntu doesn't display correctly on my 1920x1080. It has huge borders on each side of them. Any way to fix it?
<jagginess> X11Trouble, you can try to rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak  , then-- service lightdm restart
<Jagst3r15> anyone to uninstall backports?
<ActionParsnip> smallnation_: is it ok after you log in?
<smallnation_> It is, Action.
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: you could disable to repo then install packages, you can use /var/log/dpkg.log to see what was recently installed
<The_Explorer> Question: Nvidia -> 2 Cards -> Dual monitor 1xPer card. Second X Server. ** Problem=Gnome shell breaks. (reverts to gnome classic, incorrectly duplicating panels) Why?
<X11Trouble> jagginess: *service lightdm* and *startx* both result in my the screens turning black and the computer becoming unresponsive (ctrl+alt+f1-7 and ctrl+alt+del don't work)
<ki4ro> g4mby Nice call
<dead_mike> I'm trying to make an iso of a CD I have, but I cannot read from the block device with dd or cat. Here is an strace of cat failing to access it: http://p.hashbang.ca/ZO
<Rafase282> what are the groups I should use when manually adding a new user?
<Jagst3r15> ActionParsnip says last updates were in april but i just installed ubuntu tday?
<dead_mike> Other programs can read from the disk OK, but dd can't.
<dead_mike> Highly disturbing :x
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: so the last lines at the bottom say april?
<smallnation_> ActionParsnip, any suggestions on how to remedy my login problem?
<n8k99> hi there room
<Jagst3r15>  ActionParsnip woops no they were today, but i dont see any backports
<Jagst3r15> like i installed fresh off disk and updated system and it said i had 305 updates
<EMPHASIS_> Anyone know of a wireless-status app?  Signal strength in real time, Mb/s, etc.
<Jagst3r15> then after that i saw the backports was ticked in settings
<Jagst3r15> but im looking at the list in the log file and dont see any backports from the packages.ubuntu.com/blahblahg
<ki4ro> Wondering my Linux is upgrading from .26 to .27 like my wife's machine already has?
<ki4ro> *isn't
<brad[]> How recently did the wife's machine update?
<ki4ro> brad[]: Been about 1 week now I would say...she has a Compaq and mine is a Toshibe if that matters
<ki4ro> *Toshiba
<proofy> hi
<proofy> who have also problems with usb webcam since kernel 3.x?
<proofy> or with usb devices with AMD chips?
<Dr_willis> ki4ro, try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dead_mike> Here's an extract from kern.log when I try to read /dev/sr0 with dd: http://p.hashbang.ca/Zr
<Schuenemann> There's definitely something wrong with this live usb. I keep getting a lot of squashfs errors during installation
<Schuenemann> this is frustrating
<ki4ro> Dr_willis: Okay...be back I hope LOL
<ActionParsnip> proofy: does it work in cheese?
<Dr_willis> dead_mike,  what kind of optical disk is it?
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: the ones installed most recently will be the ones you installed from backports, you can reinstall those packages
<proofy> normaly not
<ki4ro> Dr_willis: Got 4 zeroes...no updates needed etc
<dead_mike> Dr_willis: consumer-grade CD
<Schuenemann> it would be really nice if anyone had a solution
<Jagst3r15> ActionParsnip well the thing is I don't want the backports there ;) but you think it eats up any memory having them installed anyway (if they were - I can't really tell if they were but I assume that they were)
<Dr_willis> dead_mike,  so its a normal data cd that you or someone else made?
<RaverX3X> anyone remember the command to check to make sure dri is active
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: doesn't eat up memory at al..
<dead_mike> Dr_willis: someone else made it - it contains .wav files. The gnome popup sees it as an audio CD when I insert it.
<Schuenemann> is there a way to see if the live usb creation went fine?
<Schuenemann> not talking about the ISO hash
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: I believe you can mount the storage and change directory to the mount point and run:  md5sum -c MD5SUM
<glitsj16> RaverX3X: glxinfo ?
<SLenN> Sup
<RaverX3X> facepalm
<dead_mike> Dr_willis: But I don't see how that matters - it should be just another block device storing some bits
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: the MD5SUM may be different, it's a file in the USB
<Dr_willis> dead_mike,  an AUDIO cd is one you dont mount if its playable in a normal cd player.  some file managers can show them as  containign .wav or other audio files as a feature of the filemanager
<Dr_willis> could be dirt on the very start of the disk, or in the drive.  thats being skipped past  when accessing the cd normally
<dead_mike> Dr_willis: ok, I'll check
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, this MD5SUM file does not exist
<Schuenemann> oh, it's md5sum.txt
<ki4ro> Dr_willis: Got 4 zeroes...no updates needed etc
<EMPHASIS_> A good wireless-monitoring app? - I'm looking for signal strength in Real Time, Mb/s, etc.
<dead_mike> Dr_willis: it looks clean to me - no scratches, fingerprints, dirt, or dust
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, failed on squashfs. That's it
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: then it's not good. The squashfs is the whole live environment
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, I'm writing to usb again to see if it goes ok this time
<Jagst3r15> how come when I click on the system settings in my launcher another system settings opens
<Jagst3r15> shouldnt it open and stay within the same icon (and not need another to appear below it?)
<The_Explorer> Dual monitor working in Gnome-shell?
<Jagst3r15> i see it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/838778 but why is it broken on 12.04? hmm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings" [High,Fix released]
<ki4ro> Dr_willis: Still here?
<Jagst3r15> wait nevermind i am talking about the system settings
<ki4ro> .
<SLenN> Ubuntuuuuuuuu
<ki4ro> brad[]: Still here?
<PineappleCLock> is there an ubuntu server channel or is this it
<dead_mike> PineappleCLock: #ubuntu-server
<PineappleCLock> ty
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: could try a different USB storage device
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: or CD
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, this time the md5sum passed
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: sounds good :)
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, but I'll wait for tomorrow to test. I don't have a wired connection right now and it's getting late (22h)
<Schuenemann> thanks
<umopaplsdn> Hey, can anybody help me with a Ubuntu Server installation?
<Costeelation> umopaplsdn: joint this channel #ubuntu-server
<umopaplsdn> kk
<umopaplsdn> I did
<kriskropd> Can anyone recommend to me a lightweight rss reader for linux that can handle a very large rss feedlist (apr 1000 feeds)? Liferea has been incredibly laggy. ~ I also need it to support categories/folders to help organize feeds
<azbyin> hi all
<azbyin> have people complained about tooltips disappearing very fast?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i want to make sure update-manager does not run, by any user, but i do not want to uninstall it
<delac> azbyin: not that I have heard. in fact, for met the tooltips seem to stick indefinitely
<meoblast001> i believe it is the reason my system is crashing so often
<meoblast001> is this possible to do without uninstalling it?
<delac> meoblast001: I gues you could disable all automatic updates from Software Sources, but do remember to check them annually yourself.
<meoblast001> delac: wil lthat make sure the binary does not start?
<meoblast001> it forces my system down
<meoblast001> i only need to do this until Update Manager itself is fixed.... at least, if this is the problem
<meoblast001> i still can't even be sure
<delac> meoblast001: not sure, haven't tested it ever
<meoblast001> i tried Ubuntu One.. killing that didn't work....
<glitsj16> kriskropd: liferea from git is flying lately, especially on ext4
<meoblast001> i'm getting so tired of Ubuntu.. it's destroying my productivity
<azbyin> delac, 12.04 uses the unclutter utility and "overrides" the default value of 5 seconds
<azbyin> so the mouse disappears afetr 1 second of inactivity
<meoblast001> i'll try this though
<azbyin> and so does any tooltip
<meoblast001> hopefully it fixes the problem
<AndroUser> Kalhspera
<azbyin> pretty bad override of the default value
<vaggos23> Kalhspera
<delac> azend: odd, doesnt seem to affect me
<delac> azend: sorry, wronf person
<kriskropd> glitsj16: im using liferea 1.8.3 and its using an ext4 partition, top doesn't report it as really high cpu or memory usage, but the whole machine feels like it is locking up trying to process liferea
<delac> azbyin: odd, doesnt seem to affect me
<azbyin> affects me badly! not anymore though as I have gotten rid of clutter
<brad[]> ki4ro: sorry - interesting. Make sure you're using the same mirrors as the wife is
<azbyin> err.. unclutter
<glitsj16> kriskropd: compiling liferea 1.9.3 from git is worth the effort, those issues have been fixed
<kriskropd> glitsj16: okay, thanks, ill try that
<glitsj16> kriskropd: check with #liferea, offers great support on that
<ki4ro> brad[]: Never paid any attention but I assume it is using the US version
<XiRoN> How can I resolve this problem; I am getting this message when I try to login to my VPS via SSH.
<XiRoN> http://pastebin.com/tKVXEqt1
<ki4ro> brad[]: I'll check mine brb
<azbyin> delac, i was unable to see any tooltip(for a reasonable time) because they would fade in and then fade out, but the fade in time was included in the 1 sec disappearance of the mouse
<azbyin> so basically i saw tooltips for a few 100 millisecs
<Wug> if danub visits again, tell him thanks and that restarting fixed it
<delac> azbyin: funny, I havent even noticed that there is this unclutter. Maybe it works only on Unity. I usually switch quite quickly to other desktops.
<glitsj16> kriskropd: there's also a potential newcomer to the linux rss field called lightread, installable from a PPA (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lightread-offline-google-reader.html) .. spanking new entree to the ubuntu appshowdown, looks promising
<XiRoN> Anyone?
<XiRoN> How can I resolve this problem; I am getting this message when I try to login to my VPS via SSH. http://pastebin.com/tKVXEqt1
<k0nichiwa> for work im using a virtual ubuntu server that has lousy internet connectivity, i can't ftp, i can't ssh
<k0nichiwa> how can i transfer a big file off of that to my drop-box (godaddy server) or something ?
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, godaddy godaddy or something!! :)
<jagginess> k0nichiwa !
 * jagginess thinks he spotted a perl script for dealing with dropbox
 * jagginess thinks he saw it on googlesummercode site..
<k0nichiwa> heh ?
<ki4ro> brad[]: I went to the Ubuntu Software Center and told it to use the main server instead of the US server and still got the 4 zeroes telling me that everything is up to date
<k0nichiwa> i have a server on godaddy, i can ftp files onto it to use it as a drop-box
<k0nichiwa> but this stuipid "virtual" server won't connect via ftp
<Wug> I can never remember
<Wug> am I supposed to use adduser or useradd
<k0nichiwa> i'm really about to get fed up dealing with these incompetent people
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, means hi in japanese.. thought your name fits the godaddy godaddy party line :) btw, i answered your question in my thoughts
<k0nichiwa> oh, haha
<k0nichiwa> what is godaddy godaddy party line
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: can you ping the server by name and ip?
<k0nichiwa> no its behind a router ... like a home router
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, little girls jumping up and down on japanese television something something (they have weird television ads over there) haha
<k0nichiwa> its got a 196.168... address
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: fine, does it ping?
<k0nichiwa> jagginess, japenese people are strange
<dead_mike> How can I set what key combo opens the unity HUD?
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, that 196.168 is wrong.. should be 192.168.x.x
<k0nichiwa> and they know kung-fu
<dead_mike> because ALT is just... braindead
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, japan is home of the ninjas, kung-fu comes from china.. :)
<k0nichiwa> even little girls jumping up and down on TV know kung-fu
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, your address is wrong actually (see my post-- it ought to be 192.168.x.x)
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: if it's behid a router, did you setup port forwarding?
<CoJaBo> .wc
<k0nichiwa> ActionParsnip, i dont have access to the router
<k0nichiwa> i dont know what kind of "virtual server" this is
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: then it will drop the connection due to the nature of NAT. You need to configure the router to allow the inward traffic
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, well you need to get someone to fix it.. i bet you cant access certain 196.x.x.x internet sites
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: so you are trying to access a PC on a remote site behind a different router than the one you are accessing the web via
<kingjames> how do I check to see if my graphics card is working proper?
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: is that right?
<ActionParsnip> kingjames: can you see the desktop?
<kingjames> ya
<k0nichiwa> they must have a firewall set up for ftp not to work
<kingjames> but i want to see if it uses hd intel or my nvidia
<ActionParsnip> kingjames: its working right then.
<jagginess> kingjames, type "xrandr<enter>" in a terminal and see if the report resolution is properly showing
<k0nichiwa> ill just have to wait for my partners to resond, maybe they know how to fix it
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: yes, the router is a firewall
<k0nichiwa> i dont know why they are using such a lousy server
<k0nichiwa> thx
<jagginess> k0nichiwa, godaddy godaddy!
<kingjames> jagginess it says Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0
<jagginess> kingjames, is 1366x768 your current highest supported resolution for your screen?
<kingjames> ya
<ActionParsnip> kingjames: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  try that
<jagginess> kingjames, then it sounds like the videocard and monitor appear to work proprely.. you can always try to see if glxgears works good too (i forget which package it is, probably mesa-utils)-- this does an opengl test
<kingjames> jagginess thnx
<thothstriangle> hello
<Wug> uhh
<kingjames> when i run the command glxinfo i get Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Wug> is that normal
<Wug> !ops a floodbot unexpectedly died
<ubottu> Wug: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arooni-mobile> with the command line; how do i merge directories.  for instance, i have /project/wp-content ... and /antoherdir/wp-content (both dirs are the same name, but id like to merge the contents of the dirs instead of replacing one dir with another).  how to?
<Wug> and subsequently didnt reset the channel modes
<arooni-mobile> fixed it
<mindalot_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit - does not shutdown ?  Sometimes it ignores shutdown command, others it seems to get mostly shut down, then locks up with a yellow screen.  Any ideas on how I can track this down ?
<azbyin> delac, i use kubuntu
<azbyin> well, ubuntu after which kubuntu-desktop was installed
<ActionParsnip> mindalot_: try:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it die?
<mindalot_> last time I did sudo shutdown now
<mindalot_> I got to the yellow locked screen
<mindalot_> does "-h" change the shutdown in a significant way ?
<mindalot_> I'll try it now and see if that gives me different results.  Be back in a few
<ActionParsnip> mindalot_: it means (h)alt. You can also do -r for (r)eboot
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip, Hope u rember me my sound is even not now working
<mindalot_> ActionParsnip, shutdown -h got me to the yellow screen, but it did power off on its own, thanks !!
<mindalot_> now I just have to figure out how to remap the menu icon of shutdown
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: my sound troubleshoting sucks dude, i'm not much good at it short of the basics
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip, Even now my internal speakes and headfone works at same time .
<ActionParsnip> mindalot_: least you have a workaround til something can be done. Possibly a permissions thing
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: try: echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null      reboot to test
<Harris> I have a hp pavilion dv6000 laptop and I need the terminal codes to install and enable the Wi-Fi driver
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip, last time u give me this commandecho "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null is there anything with this problem
<mindalot_> it it was permissions,  wouldn't sudo shutdown now still fix it ?
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip, Can u Explain me What exactly this command will do
 * mindalot_ kicks his ghost
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip, If u want i provide u my alsa-info deatils
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: it adds the line to the file, it can help when audio comes from both sources
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: if it doesn't work, change ' position_fix=1' to 'model=laptop'  may help
<Harris> Does anyone have a hp pavilion dv6000 laptop
<mindalot_> non ubuntu specific question ... is there a way to sync current gen ipods using Linux/ubuntu ?  I've done some reading, and I'm not sure what can /cannot be done.
<Jagst3r15> what does ntel® Ironlake Mobile mean? Is that the equivalent of intel graphics hd 3000?
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip, last time i done changing it to my model = acer as u told me
<Guest19767> Hello. So I decided to switch back to ubuntu but Im realizing that my wifi is dropping every now and then. It doesn't do that on windows nor to my other computers. is there a fix for this?
<sfears> mindalot_: have you tried banshee?
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: you'll need a line in that file for your system
<mindalot_> not yet, afraid to connect the device - it has most of my library on it, and I"m afraid to brick it or lose what is already there (I trashed the windows OS)
<johnjohn101> just curios. is there support for burning blue ray discs in 12.04?
<Harris> Does any one know how to tell what Wi-Fi card you have
<sfears> Harris: lspci
<codepython777> anyone has a bunch of cameras hooked up to watch server room/ preferably using open source software?
<Harris> Driver for broadcom bcm 4311 and how to enable
<bazhang> !broadcom | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<sfears> Harris: "additional drivers"
<Nikyo> @codepython777 I do not.. however.. I would try VLC Player.. that streams pretty well..
<sfears> Harris: alt+f2 and run "additional drivers" it should list your network card in there
<bazhang> !info libbluray1 | johnjohn101
<ubottu> johnjohn101: libbluray1 (source: libbluray): Blu-ray disc playback support library (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.1+git20111208.63e308d-3 (precise), package size 81 kB, installed size 228 kB
<codepython777> Nikyo: i need something that can stream on the web
<ActionParsnip> codepython777: vlc can create streams
<codepython777> any camera recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> codepython777, ##hardware for hardware or check the hcl
<Nikyo> @codepython777 like from a computer in the server room, then at home, use VLC Player again to view the stream?
<Nikyo> Like that?
<gustavo> hey guys
<Nikyo> Hi
<Nikyo> @codepython777 I woujld take a look at VLC..
<codepython777> what hardware?
<codepython777> I asked in #hardware, but no luck yet
<bazhang> codepython777, check the ##hardware channel
<bazhang> codepython777, so be patient
<Lu___> hello... can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu onto my 'd:' drive in xp?
<Lu___> er... windows, xp that is
<Nikyo> @codepython777 depends on how many clients are going to connect.. really.. for one person / client viewing.. I could do it on a old Pentium 4 workstatikon with at least a 1 Ghz Cpu and 1 or 2 GB of ram for the server side.
<Nikyo> Sorry typing too fast. ;-)
<Nikyo> Have a good night all.
<Nikyo> Later :-)
<Lu___> ?
<cyde_> What does it mean when I get a black screen (and get dumped back to lightdm) from one user account, but another user account logs in perfectly?
<Lu___> is this a help channel?
<usr13> Yes
<cyde_> I'm trying to fix the user account that isn't logging in correctly so that I can use it again.
<ActionParsnip> cyde_: make sure your user is the owner of it's home data
<usr13> Lu___: How can we help you?
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip, No even after Doing the last command u told me
<qmr> I'm using unity.  alt+f2 opens a run dialog.  I type 'xkill' and press enter - why doesn't this run xkill?
<Lu___> can anyone tell me how to intall ubunto on my winxp 'd' drive?
<cyde_> ActionParsnip, So just chmod -R on its home dir?
<usr13> Lu___: Yes.
<Rafase282> quick question, which dlna client would you recommend? I want to be able to browse to select between music, audio, and video
<usr13> Lu___: Do you have a Ubuntu CD?
<usr13> Lu___: What size is the D drive?
<Lu___> no.... i can make one..
<Lu___> 20g
<usr13> Lu___: Make the CD or bootable USB, boot to it and then select that second drive to install on.
<Lu___> sorry... 40
<usr13> Lu___: Is it a second HDD, or just a partition?
<Lu___> will that make i t bood?
<Lu___> second hdd
<Lu___> oops.. duall boot
<Lu___> *dual
<usr13> Lu___: Yes, (as long as you tell it to write grub to the MBR of the drive that boots, which is the primary or C drive).
<usr13> Lu___: After that, you'll get option to boot Ubuntu or Windows each time you turn it on.
<Lu___> what is the Mode stuff
<usr13> Lu___: 40g is enough, (20g is a bit small but 40g is fine).
<Lu___> ahh... never mind..
<ghanima1>  I just purchased a new laptop due to my old one dying on me thankfully the hd is in tack... I installed the new laptop with ubuntu 12. now I am trying to copy my data over but am getting some error Error  Mount on filesystem of type eCryptfs explicitly disallowed due to known incompatibilities.... not sure what to do..... anyone
<usr13> Ok, well, come back with any other questions you have.
<usr13> ghanima1: So it's encrypted?
<ghanima1> yes
<Lu___> ok... so will it give me the option of writing the grub to the MBR and it won't mess up my windows info?
<usr13> ghanima1: That's a problem.  Not sure how you're going to use it.  Maybe someone else has a solution.
<Lu___> (no... the never mind was pertaining to my mode ?
<Lu___> )
<ghanima1> usr13: should I spin up a vm with an older version of ubuntu u think
<usr13> ghanima1:  I honestly don't know.  I'm hoping someone else will chime in.
<Lu___> i think you have answered it for me... thank you usr13!
<usr13> Lu___: NP
<deadmund> I started my android project in eclipse with minimum version 2.3 but now I need to add support for 2.2.1.  How can I do that?
<usr13> ghanima1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<Costeelation> a
<ActionParsnip> one reason why encryptfs sucks
<DarkAceZ> Ubuntu won't mount my SD card.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Never made much sense to me.
<usr13> DarkAceZ: Why not?
<DarkAceZ> usr13, won't say.
<usr13> DarkAceZ: You don't get any sort of error?
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: when you have inserted a card, wait 10 seconds then run:  sudo dmidecode -t 1; dmesg | tail; lsb_release -a; uname -a     and pastebin the output. Thanks
<usr13> DarkAceZ: Try another USB port.
<DarkAceZ> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/42NyALHg
<DarkAceZ> usr13, already did.
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: is it a usb card reader, or inbuilt into the system?
<dani8892498282> Question! I need to add few other stuff onto GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT .... how do i go about that?
<dani8892498282> do i put a comma?
<DarkAceZ> ActionParsnip, the built-in one isn't an SDHC reader, so I tried my low-quality SDHC USB reader, and nothing. Now I'm trying a camera through USB that I know can read large cards.
<DarkAceZ> It's 32GB
<Costeelation> dani8892498282: try with grub-customizer
<ActionParsnip> dani8892498282: just use a space to seperate the options
<DarkAceZ> And it reads on my laptop that's running Ubuntu 12 in the built-in reader it has.
<dani8892498282> ok thanks man
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: can you try a different pastebin please, I'm having issue with that page for some reason..
<DarkAceZ> Okies.
<usr13> DarkAceZ: sudo dmidecode -t 1 >txt ; dmesg | tail >>txt ; lsb_release -a >>txt ; uname -a >>txt ; pastebinit txt ; rm txt
<DarkAceZ> I did |pastebinit for that last one, ActionParsnip
<usr13> DarkAceZ: ... and send resulting url
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: can you try http://pastie.org with the same text :)
<usr13> DarkAceZ: But it only generated one line.  Use the command I just gave you.
<DarkAceZ> http://pastebin.com/3nAPw2p9
<Ragtime^> What is a good IRC client for Ubuntu?
<usr13> Ragtime^:  irssi
<ActionParsnip> !irc |  Ragtime^
<ubottu> Ragtime^: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest76453> hi guys.  I need help on question I posted on the net, Question #203265
<Eitan> hey guys. i am hammering a new ubuntu server with tons of connections, i was running centos for my application before with no problems... For some reason i am getting a lot of connection time outs when establishing connections both mysql 3306 and redis 6397... first i found that syn flood protection was blocking some stuff, so i managed to turn that off. but im not sure to see where else or
<Eitan> why else connections are timing out as far as logs or perhaps if its a ulimit issue?
<Guest76453> actionparsnip was helping me on that, but I have not heard back from him
<ActionParsnip> Guest76453: sup
<Ragtime^> thank you
<cyde_> ActionParsnip, I don't know if the chmod -R on my home dir did anything, but I also switched from lightdm to gdm, and now I am able to log in with that user account.
<cyde_> lightdm is nicer but I don't really care too much about what my boot screen looks like.
<ActionParsnip> cyde_: sweet, as long as it works :).
<jagginess> Eitan, sysctl.conf
<cyde_> ActionParsnip, Yup, just something else to think about recommending other people try if they can't log in with an account (I'm assuming you answer a lot of questions around here).
<ActionParsnip> cyde_: mental note, thanks for the recommendation :)
<jagginess> cyde_, maybe just reinstall anything related to unity, apt-get --reinstall install
<DarkAceZ> I guess you guys don't have any clues then...
<jagginess> (dpkg -l|grep -i unity)
<usr13> DarkAceZ: We don't have much info to go on.
<DarkAceZ> usr13, what else would you like? :P
<usr13> DarkAceZ:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DarkAceZ> oh
<DarkAceZ> http://pastebin.com/WVfQqvTK
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, looks like you installed two nvidia stuff
<DarkAceZ> yep.
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, you ran nvidia.run ?
<usr13> DarkAceZ: So it's sdc you are tying to mount?
<DarkAceZ> usr13, not very sure, but I don't think so: the reader is a camera.
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, yes
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, you screwed up the /dev/sdb table.. you should use GUI tools to do partitioning.. it should not say FAT16 for a big drive.. (i doubt it is a FAT16 filesystem there)
<DarkAceZ> I installed a newer version of the NVIDIA driver manually, and blindly.
<DarkAceZ> Heh?
<DarkAceZ> I don't think I touched that, unless you're saying it's from my NVIDIA fail...
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, you should of uninstalled packages saying nvidia in them (you can list them with ->dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia)), then should of ran nvidia.run (you can stil try, but instead rerun nvidia.run after
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, you did.. because partitioning tools wouldnt make that mistake..
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, "file -s /dev/sdb2" may indicate what it is, it may either be fat32 or ntfs
<DarkAceZ> you're saying I manually edited it? O_o
<cyde_> jagginess, I hate Unity so much though, I was about to jump ship to Mint if I couldn't get this install fixed without too much effort.
<jagginess> cyde_, unity breaks when you changed your home desktops... it's not possible to tweak unity without breaking it
<DarkAceZ> $ file -s /dev/sdb2
<DarkAceZ> /dev/sdb2: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 14329980, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x0)
<DarkAceZ> NTFS, I see
<Gutterpunkt> hi I'm a noob
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, what does, -> "parted /dev/sdb p" say ? (is it dosmbr or gpt ?)
<DarkAceZ> Gutterpunkt, [✔] Same
<Gutterpunkt> can't get spotify to work
<Gutterpunkt> not using wine
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, where did you learn that checkmark?
<jagginess> lol
 * jagginess [✔]
<DarkAceZ> :P
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, copy/paste
<jagginess> f genious
<DarkAceZ> :P
<DarkAceZ> OK, I don't see a "dosmbr" or a "gpt". I do, however, have a prompt.
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, should say..
<Gutterpunkt> any ideas on how to get it to run?
<DarkAceZ> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Gutterpunkt> spotify that is
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, q quits, you can select the device with one of the commands.. then hit 'p' to print its table
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, if you're in parted's prompt, you type "select /dev/sdb" to select it, then "p<enter>" should print the table and say whether its gpt or not
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, from bash, it ought to work, "parted /dev/sdb p"
<DarkAceZ> "Model: ATA Hitachi HDT72502 (scsi)"?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, it may say "mbr" instead of "dosmbr"
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, (and you may need to run it as sudo too of course)
<DarkAceZ> not sure what I'm looking for :P "dosmbr", "gpt" and "mbr" aren't there..
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, what is the output of "parted /dev/sdb" ? can you pastebin that?
<DarkAceZ> ok
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, i mean, "parted /dev/sdb p"
<bossollie> Hi, my pc is trying to think that either apt or synaptic is running... which in reality neither is running!...... how can i end whatever is keeping from installing wine?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | bossollie
<ubottu> bossollie: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bossollie> ty
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/KpWVqMxR
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, its dosmbr (as it says msdos)
<DarkAceZ> ah, my bad
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, good news is you can change the id with sfdisk (as it works with msdosmbr)
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, its important to know if its gpt or not, because the legacy partition tools dont support gpt
<bossollie> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/Z2SxYSQd
<bobol> hi all..anyone here can help me compile from source...first time
<bossollie> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Z2SxYSQd could you click that
<DarkAceZ> Wait, so my NVIDIA mess had to do with my drive not mounting? :P
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, i believe the id should be 07 for ntfs
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, sfdisk --change-id /dev/sdb 2 07
<Moogs> my vpn won't let me connect any suggestions i just installed ubuntu
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, what will that do? :P
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, this does not do any partition formatting or table entry tables other than a change of id int he parition table
<bobol> stuck on ./config...adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH env variable..?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, it'll say ntfs instead of fat16 (it doesnt touch the partitions, but updates the id in the partition table) -- it's safe
<bossollie> ActionParsnip:   i enterd that command which you posted and i got this http://pastebin.com/Z2SxYSQd  anything else?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, some user application tools would think its fat16 and fail to mount it because it doesnt see fat, but rather ntfs
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, after if you do, fdisk -l /dev/sdb , it should say ntfs..
<usr13> bobol: What are you wanting to install?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, partition content and the partition table are two separate blocks on the disk
<bossollie> user13  imn trying to install wine
<DarkAceZ> I'm all mixed up XD
<usr13> bossollie: sudo apt-get install wine
<bossollie> usr13 http://pastebin.com/Z2SxYSQd
<Moogs> my vpn won't let me connect any suggestions i just installed ubuntu
<bossollie> something is keeping me from locking adminsitration
<bossollie> apt thinks something is running and synaptic as wel.. which neither are
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, it's benign most of the time to have an "improper" id for your partition, but there may be times that the mount would be "stricter".. and mount would fail for that ntfs partition
<ActionParsnip> bossollie: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, (btw you may need to type sudo for that sfdisk command)
<ActionParsnip> bossollie: you added the quote thingy to the end
<bossollie> i did do that command
<bossollie> ok
<usr13> bossollie: So what else do you have running that is using apt?
<bobol> usr13...entangle...camera "tethering" getting a glib-2.0 dependency not met error (>=2.26.0)  ...tried ' export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/share/glib-2.0'?
<ActionParsnip> bossollie: or you can run:  sudo kill -9 16268; sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, "sudo sfdisk --change-id /dev/sdb 2 07 <enter>"
<DarkAceZ> ok
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html   (07 is listed on that page)
<bossollie> i did that command without the quotses and i got this pastebin.com/mNCfgJwu
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, "Done."
<usr13> bobol: What package?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, I believe you had a friend you formatted that drive, because fat16 is like dead 20 years ago
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, fdisk -l /dev/sdb , would now say ntfs
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: have you tried Precise, the newer kernel and drivers may make the card reader work
<bossollie> www.astebin.com/mNCfgJwu is that suposed to happen?
<HerrRiz> Is this an appropriate place to ask for help with pptpd?
<bobol> usr13, what package is dependency not met, or what is the original source package?
<DarkAceZ> ActionParsnip, here's the thing: I want to move my data to the card so I can use it on my newer installation.
<bossollie> www.pastebin.com/mNCfgJwu
<usr13> bobol: What package are you trying to install?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, thought you were meaning to fix something with nvidia
<bossollie> I told you im tring to install wine......
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, lol xD
<bossollie> But i had a problem getting apt to work
<bossollie> something was keeping apt from running
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, my SD card won't mount
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, referring to the API mismatch http://pastebin.com/3nAPw2p9
<ActionParsnip> bossollie: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/debconf/*
<bobol> it's a source , for a program called entangle...it can be found at: http://entangle-photo.org/download/sources/entangle-0.4.0.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> bossollie: sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> bossollie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469   see #8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, oh yes. I have to manually reload the NVIDIA driver and start x every boot because of that mismatch thing.
<bobol> usr13, extracted the tar into /usr/local/src, the ran ./configure  get an unmet dependency error, for glib-2.0 (>=2.26.0) ..
<bossollie> what is -f? ActionParsnip ?
<usr13> bossollie: lsb_release -a  #Tell us what version you have?
<bobol> usr13, (using oneiric, btw)
<usr13> bobol: sudo apt-get -f install  #Tell us what that does.
<bossollie> http://pastebin.com/jBENbvGX
<pawan> hi
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, i thought /dev/sdb was just a data drive .. are you sure you need to set the boot flag on the 2nd partition?
<bossollie> why is it asking me if i wanted to install grub?
<Moogs> what is a program that will let me use vpn
<Moogs> on ubuntu
<pawan> wired network device not managed error
<bossollie> ActionParsnip:  why is it asking me if i want to install grub?
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, I have no idea what I'm doing xD
<usr13> bossollie: /join  #linuxmint-help
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, ..
<bobol> usr13,  0 to upgraded, 0 new, 0 remove ,2 not upgraded
<DarkAceZ> I've only used Linux for about 3 years so far.
<pawan> cant open 192.168.1.1
<bobol> usr13, same on the ./configure
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, you changed the ide /dev/sdb1 to 07
<usr13> bobol: sudo apt-get install wine
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, you changed the "id /dev/sdb1 to 07
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, is what i meant..
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, what is /dev/sdb1 ?
<bobol> usr13, wine and play-on-linux already installed
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, file -s /dev/sdb1 ?
<bossollie> usr13 as linux mint is basied off ubuntu kernel or gnome.... i thought i could get help from here... i already asked linux mint they couldnt provide answers
<pawan> no valid active connectios
<DarkAceZ> yeah, I know that much, but I'm not sure how it helps anything xD
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, I already explained
<usr13> bobol: What are you trying to install?
<DarkAceZ> $ file -s /dev/sdb1
<DarkAceZ> /dev/sdb1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, (i mean, as above, there are some mounttools which work in a strict mode, and wish to have the partition table id the same as the actual filesystem content)
<bobol> usr13, see above, i pasted a link to the source tarball
<pawan> hello
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, then its fine to have it set as 07 which you did..
<usr13> bobol: Why don't you just use the package manager?
<pawan> no wired connections
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, you're new to partitioning, and I would suggest gpartedlive cd in the future (gparted does both steps, partition table and filesystem formatting to the partitions)
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, do the same thing i told you for /dev/sdc1 .. see if its formatted with "file -s /dev/sdc1"
<ActionParsnip> usr13: apt-get uses a package manager ;)
<bobol> usr13, cause it's not a .deb package...trying to compile from source?...cause only package avail is .rpm for fedora?
<trism> bobol: libglib2.0-dev
<ActionParsnip> bobol: wine is in the repos
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Exactly.  Yes.
<ActionParsnip> !info wine | bobol
<ubottu> bobol: wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, if "file" says ntfs, then the partition table is correct
<bobol> ActionParsnip, yes, and is already installed...this is not a windows application?
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, it does
<jagginess> bobol, if you're trying to hard to run non-linux apps on linux, then why are you using linux?
<jagginess> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> bobol: what are you  trying to install?
<trism> people need to /lastlog, because he never mentioned wine
<allure> Hi! When I run eclipse and use some sort of shortcut (like control + space), the selected text will be blank. Where can I change this setting?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I can not figure out what he is trying to do. Maybe you can get him to explain it.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: we'll see :)
<bobol> jagginess, uh i guess no one checked out the link that i pasted...it IS a linux app..but the only package available is an .rpm for fedora...trying to compile from source..
<bobol> ActionParsnip, http://entangle-photo.org/download/
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, there's also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<usr13> trism: Ok, then you tell us;  What is he trying to install?
<Moogs> still no luck, i cannot seem to get my vpn to connect.  i have tried everything on this ubuntu.. i am on a 12.04 and am trying between 2 vpn companies
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, I can mount that partition, in case you were wondering...
<jagginess> bobol, what's the name? maybe there's one avail tarball upstream
<ActionParsnip> bobol: http://entangle-photo.org/download/   quote: Ubuntu users can also find packages from GetDeb
<ActionParsnip> bobol: http://www.getdeb.net/software/Entangle
<ActionParsnip> bobol: so why are you using the rpm
<bobol> ActionParsnip, can you try to do that , and tell me what i'm missing?
<bobol> ActionParsnip, not using the .rpm...using the tarball..extracted, and getting a dependency unmet error on ./config
<ActionParsnip> bobol: did you see that text...on that page...from the link you gave>
<ki4ro> brad[]: You still here?
<jagginess> bobol, "Ubuntu users can also find packages from GetDeb "  http://entangle-photo.org/download/
<trism> bobol: also I told you what to install a couple minutes ago, libglib2.0-dev (if you are still building from source)
<bobol> trism, i got a broken package error on that
<ActionParsnip> bobol: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i .//getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm .//getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install entangle
<trism> bobol: pastebin it?
<jagginess> bobol, did you do "apt-get -f install" after you did dpkg -i <.deb> ?
<ActionParsnip> bobol: that will install it. The firt command adds the getdeb repo
<bobol> jagginess, maybe you can get that work...i get a package not available error?
<ActionParsnip> bobol: its all on the page you gave me
<bobol> trism, uh i don't know how to do that
<trism> !pastebin | bobol
<ubottu> bobol: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobol> ActionParsnip, so you were able to install it from the getdeb?
<ActionParsnip> bobol: you don't need to compile
<ActionParsnip> bobol: I use quantal, so it's not going to work for me
<ceti331> is it posible to make a linux desktop machine a wireless hotspot
<jagginess> ActionParsnip, i think he said he tried it and gets dependency issues, i've asked him if he did apt-get -f install after dpkg -i <.deb>
 * jagginess is assuming a .deb file was downloaded
<bobol> ActionParsnip, thanks anyway...apparently this is super easy and i'm just missing the big red letters at the top, so to speak?
<ActionParsnip> bobol: the site http://www.getdeb.net/software/Entangle  says it has Oneiric and Precise debs for the app, if you use Oneiric or Precise it will install
 * jagginess also thinks double clicking .debs from nautilus works well
<jagginess> DarkAceZ,  [✔]  ?
<ActionParsnip> bobol: let me fire up a  VM
<GuestUser02130> and
<bobol> ActionParsnip, says that, but when you launch the package manager (at google chrome's urging), it opens the package manager, it says "not found"..but i don't see the info to add to my software sources?
<bobol> ActionParsnip, thank you
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, no XD that windows partition is not the one I'm mounting... I think. The drive/card I'm trying to mount is FAT32, and 32GB.
<ActionParsnip> bobol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096042/
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, sudo lsmod |grep -i sdh, do you see any output?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, if not then try, modprobe sdhci  , then fdisk -l /dev/mmblk0
<ActionParsnip> bobol: you don't need a web browser, just the command I gave....
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0  rather
<DarkAceZ> OK.
<ActionParsnip> bobol: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install entangle
<jagginess> ,/mmcb/mmb/
<ActionParsnip> bobol: I never even mentioned chrome....
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, nothing when doing "fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0"
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, did you load the module first with modprobe?
<bobol> ActionParsnip, i know...i did..one sec trying that
<DarkAceZ> I mean, no output
<DarkAceZ> oh
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, (you dont have to modprobe on every boot, only have to do it once)
<DarkAceZ> also, no output on sudo lsmod |grep -i sdh
<pisecx> hi all
<pisecx> I'm trying to setup tomcat port to 80 on ubuntu and get an error
<pisecx> java.net.BindException: Permission denied <null>:80
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, is there an sdhci module?
<pisecx> is anybody familiar with it?
<bobol> ActionParsnip, unable to locate package entangle...?
<bobol> ActionParsnip, i'm on oneiric
<jagginess> pisecx, the user in question isnt allowed to open up as a service, try making a system user for that process
<ActionParsnip> bobol: it has an oneiric branch
<DarkAceZ> I did "sudo lsmod |grep -i sdh" and there was no output. Then I did "modprobe sdhci" and still none, then "fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0" and still none, jagginess
<ActionParsnip> bobol: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     do you see getdeb or playdeb
<bobol> ActionParsnip, so what was i missing...where did you find the repository info?
<bobol> ActionParsnip, one sec
<ActionParsnip> bobol: yeah you should see getdeb
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, did this sd slot work before? (on winbloze?) (be sure -- if its an "onboard" that the bios' setting has the sdcard slot to "on")
<bobol> ActionParsnip, grepping it now
<ActionParsnip> bobol: if you run:  grep -R getdeb /etc/apt/*   do you get an output?
<pisecx> jagginess: it is a good way? or maybe it's better to install mod_jk and apache and interconnect tomcat and apache?
<jagginess> pisecx, by default apache listens on port 80.
<jagginess> pisecx, netstat -plutn |grep 80 , would show if port 80 is already occupied
<pisecx> jagginess: yes, I know. I can install apache and put all traffic throught it to tomcat
<bobol> ActionParsnip, actually, I was running apt-get update |  grep getdeb..let me stop that and try that
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, can't say: Haven't booted into windows for at least 5 months.
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, dmesg |grep -i mmc
<ActionParsnip> bobol: may as well let it finish, doesn't take long :)
<lea123> Hello I am looking to convert WMV file into a Mpeg1 or Mpgeg2 file
<DarkAceZ> [    0.291748] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff
<DarkAceZ> [    1.089794] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<bobol> ActionParsnip, no output on your recursive grep on /etc/apt
<ActionParsnip> lea123: ffmpeg and mencoder are great at that
<ActionParsnip> bobol: run:  wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> bobol: does it download ok?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, your kernel is recent? (old kernels would be problematic for sdcards)
<bobol> ActionParsnip, yep
<DarkAceZ> Yeah... About that... xD
<ActionParsnip> bobol: then run: sudo dpkg -i ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb      and type your password if needed.
<ActionParsnip> bobol: do you see 'OK'?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, find /lib/modules |grep -i sdh
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, (I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 over here!)
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, (am booting a remote ubuntu here, seeing if i can get this)
<bobol> ActionParsnip, ok...that's a go
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: doesn't hep the kernel is pretty old
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, uname -a , shows what kern ?
<ActionParsnip> bobol: ok then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install entangle
<DarkAceZ> Linux justin-desktop 2.6.32-41-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 13 11:43:55 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lea123> ActionParsnip:  I have installed winff I believe it isn't the same
<ActionParsnip> lea123: its a gui to the command line stuffs
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, i guess you're using backports.. that's recent enough..
<ActionParsnip> bobol: the steps you just did are what I gave earier....They are just broken down.
<ActionParsnip> !away > J-Away
<ubottu> J-Away, please see my private message
<bobol>  ActionParsnip so far so good
<lea123> ActionParsnip: OK , so I go ahead download FFmpeg and memcoder right ?
<ActionParsnip> lea123: either is fine
<ActionParsnip> bobol: is it installing the app ok now?
<lea123> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, what turns up for that find command?
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, a lot
<DarkAceZ> pastenbin?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, ok
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: I'd test a Precise liveCD (or USB) it may help
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/szdkVNRt
<bobol> ActionParsnip, seems to be firing up now...wonder why it didn't take the first time, i copied and pasted...will go over the syntax...so how did you find the package when i couldn't..did you just copy the link on the getdeb page instead of using the install button?
<Licantropo> hola
<Licantropo> hi
<DarkAceZ> ActionParsnip, hmm, yeah! But that'd be a pain to boot into every time I wanna move some files to it XD
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, can you tell me if you have an mmc module? ( find /lib/modules/2.6.32-41-generic |grep mmc )
<ActionParsnip> bobol: the page you gave said to use the playdeb repo, there was a linkto that which you could have clicked, then you would have found the 'how to add playdeb' page there and installe the app using apt-get or software centre
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, bunch more output
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceZ: well, Lucid desktop has about 9 months support left, so its probably a better long term solution to ditch Lucid and install Precise which is supported all the way up to 2017..
<jc> i've got an old laptop, i want to install xubuntu on it, but i'd like to know what is better, to install it using the entire hard disk, or making the partitions by my self
<ActionParsnip> bobol: read the website you gave, you'll see what I did. ou could have done all this yourself :)
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, can you tell me if its there for x41 (your running kernel, i dont need for the others) ?
<DarkAceZ> ActionParsnip, yeah. (You do know I have Precise installed somewhere else, right?)
<jc> i need it works as fast it could!
<ActionParsnip> jc: it can be beneficial to have a seperate /home partition but it's not necessary. The default install method is fine :)
<bobol> ActionParsnip, never mind, you just went to the home page where it explains all of that..now i feel extra dumb...thinking they should include an information link for those that didn't arrive there from the home page...you know, for nimrods like me...thank you for the help and the patience..
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, what is in lsmod? (lsmod |grep mmc ) ?
<ActionParsnip> bobol: its all ok dude, its why the community is here :)
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, lol nothing
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, what mmc modules is listed for your kernel? mmc_block ?
<jc> <ActionParsnip>, i need the laptop works faster
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, how would I find that out? XD imma noob
<jc> what do you recommend me !
<jagginess> "DarkAceZ, can you tell me if you have an mmc module? ( find /lib/modules/2.6.32-41-generic |grep mmc )"
<DarkAceZ> oh
<jc> it is peintium 4 and 256 ram
<ActionParsnip> jc: partitioning a single disk into seperate home won't make it faster
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, try modprobe mmc_block if you have it, then modprobe sdhci
<ActionParsnip> jc: I'd go for Lubuntu, its sleek and made for 256Mb RAM systems (and higher)
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, then I want you to see kernel message with-> dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> jc: I'd try and get more RAM in it, it is cheap
<OerHeks> jc, then add more ram, 256 is just enough for lubuntu, xubuntu runs better with 512
<jc> ok
<ActionParsnip> jc: the CPU is more than likely sufficient for Lubuntu as it's a P4
<jc> but lubuntu seem like xubuntu
<bobol> ActionParsnip, thanks again...unfortunately the last week/month/2months has whipped me into a level of frenzy and unbalance that is starting to bleed through in all facets of my life...tanks for the reminder and the help..would buy you a beer right now if i could
<bobol> ActionParsnip, cheers..
<ActionParsnip> bobol: hehe i'd love one but I'm at work. Although 2 hours to go now
<ActionParsnip> bobol: you'll learn the OS as you use it :)
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/VB9RxKmm < I'll let you look for it, since I'm not sure what I'm looking for :P
<jc> <OerHeks> it looks like xubuntu?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, try modprobe mmc_block , then modprobe sdhci,  see what messages the kernel burps with->dmesg | tail
<OerHeks> jc no. lubuntu looks a little different.
<jc> but the terminal, the software and other are similar
<OerHeks> jc see  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/2w6PFDeq < output
<jc> im on it
<ActionParsnip> jc: yes all the under the bonnet stuff is identical, just the GUI and default apps are lighter
<bobol> ActionParsnip, appreciate the encouragement..but just rushing and not using all me senses...would still like to know the proper procedure for resolving unmet dependencies when compiling from source, so that i can get that procedure down..but that's a story from a different time and place..
<jc> thks
<jc> thks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bobol: it gets messy compiling from source, you need all the -dev packages for everything the package you are compiling, needs. Then compile.
<bobol> ActionParsnip, if it makes you feel any better about being at work, this is officially my first less than 75 hour week in 6 mos...
<bobol> ActionParsnip, feels good for half a second
<jc> may i install the Lxde interface graphical on xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bobol: wow nice, I do 48 hour weeks but I work 4 days (12 hour shifts, then 4 days off)
<ActionParsnip> jc: sure if you want
<jc> ok
<jc> thks
<jc> how can i fin it in the terminal?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, unplug the sdcard for 3-4 seconds then replug it.. then do-> dmesg | tail  ... i'll see if theres any new messages
<jc> find*
<DarkAceZ> okies
<ActionParsnip> jc: sudo apt-get install lxde
<jc> ok
<ActionParsnip> jc: if you want to use lxde then I'd just install lubuntu
<bobol> ActionParsnip, that gets tiring too...i at least get to thin mine out, and work from home..(otherwise, i'm pretty sure i'd be a basketcase right now...and by that i mean "it puts the lotion in the basket"-case...
<darkideal> I've noticed that there are some missing areas where the right click doesn't have a menu popup in 12.04, I was wondering if there was a way to restore this. IE: right clicking the gnome classic panel to add another panel or add something to a panel.
<jc> is to avoid to install again th O.S
<ActionParsnip> jc: ahh you have xubuntu already installed?
<jc> yes
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, a module for ricoh ought to be loaded if you have ricoh controller hardware ( lspci -nn |grep -i ricoh  , would say )
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, my computer is really, really awful, or you're a genius! I switched USB ports (This is my 3rd different one!) and it auto-mounted! So either it was you, or my old computer :P
<jc> im trying it but it is a bit slow
<jc> hahah
<DarkAceZ> Either way, thanks veeery much for your time!
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, it was something we did because you said sdhci wasn't loaded..
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, and once you do modprobe, you don't have to type it again on the next reboot..
<jc> and i dont want to lose the installed software and updates
<DarkAceZ> thanks!
<darkideal> Any ideas?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, it's a usb dongle?
<jc> but how ever, im goint to download lubutu as well
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, I was asking if it was an onboard sometime ago..
<trism> darkideal: alt+right click to edit the panel (or maybe alt+super+right click)
<DarkAceZ> USB dongle wasn't working, so I got a camera that I knew worked
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, btw, what does ->dmesg |tail say? just curious on the nameing of the device
<jagginess> (so it can help me in the future)
<DarkAceZ> [ 7312.277225] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off
<DarkAceZ> (etc etc)
<ActionParsnip> jc: then install the lxde package, log off then log in to the lxde session
<bobol> ActionParsnip, thanks again for the clear head and the patience...i've unfortunately used up my one hour of doing something for me, before i get back to moving, and then work..but you truly helped, so i thank'ee and wish you well until next time...
<jc> ok
<darkideal> awesome, that helps a lot trism. What about selecting text or links and right clicking for options?
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, I'm seeing low speed usb device reset.. that must of been it.  "[ 3060.192641] usb 2-2: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3"
<ActionParsnip> bobol: no worries dude
<jc> i've
<bobol> thank you all for the efforts, trism and usr...have a good one...
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, looks like there was an issue with that usb port 1 way or another..
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, whenever you see "reset" in dmesg then it's problematic..
<DarkAceZ> ah, OK.
<DarkAceZ> did you like, code the drive systems? :P
<trism> darkideal: that should still be as usual, gnome-panel just changed the key sequence to alt+right click for editing the panel in gnome 3
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, last time i got a reset message was when i purchased like a 1 dollar usb 2.5 enclosure from hongkong.. (soon after that old test machine resetted everytime i plugged in that usb gadget)
<darkideal> weird, I'm right clicking links, and I'm not even getting a menu.
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, dont jump too soon..
<DarkAceZ> XD
<trism> darkideal: strange, in what application?
<DarkAceZ> loool, I tried the card on a $1 reader too
<DarkAceZ> I got from ebay
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, when there are problematic drivers, it can cause problems for other devices .. so you better fix that nvidia problem :)
<darkideal> mozilla, using the gnome classic
<jagginess> DarkAceZ, if you reboot your machine with your current nvidia issue, there's always the speculation it may be a source hazard
<DarkAceZ> jagginess, only two problems I saw: permission denied for two NVIDIA drivers.
<DarkAceZ> It randomly prints those: Changing the perms makes the errors go away: but nothing changes
<jagginess>  [✔] :) Checking out!! asta lavista
<jagginess> !
<jagginess> gn :)
<trism> darkideal: weird, maybe your alt key stuck? is it trying to resize the window?
<darkideal> nope, I have my right click on other things, and if I highlight the text and use my menu key on the keyboard it works properly
<trism> darkideal: maybe you have an extension capturing it? do you have many installed?
<JoshDreamland> Can anyone tell me the new and improved name of the Sun JRE package?
<darkideal> new install of 12.04. Didn't have any problems with previous versions.
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: its oracle now
<darkideal> I just noticed that my right click functionality has been limited since then.
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: they aren't in teh official repos
<JoshDreamland> well, that's obnoxious
<darkideal> *since the install
<JoshDreamland> thanks, ActionParsnip
<trism> darkideal: touchpad/
<JoshDreamland> is there a package with a GDB-friendly version of openJDK's JRE in it?
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html#
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<darkideal> nope. regular mouse, I've unplugged the receiver several times. seems like my touch pad isn't working..hmm.
<JoshDreamland> thanks
<kyle6513> Hey guys, anyone who can help me with getting a server instance of apache2 to execute php5 code? At the moment it's just displaying.
<darkideal> I'm going to restart really fast. See if my touch pad is still acting up.
<fishbait> how do i configure my machine (radeon hd 6670 2 monitors fglrx driver) so that it see 2 seperate monitors and show seperate workspaces on each monitor
<fishbait> i want to show 1 workspace on 1 monitor and another on another monitor no dual monitor virtual desktop
<fishbait> how do i configure my machine (radeon hd 6670 2 monitors fglrx driver) so that it shows 2 different workspaces 1 per monitor/
<fishbait> WAA HAAA I'M CURSED i know it nobody can ever help me again i've been cursed into obscurity
<fishbait> ima test to see if anyones not afk
<fishbait> ..
<fishbait> ..
<fishbait> ..
<FloodBot1> fishbait: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle6513> fishbait, a forum topic would probably be a better idea
<cumnor> what controls hot key combinations such as Alt-TAb? I upgraded last night from 10.04 to 12.04 lts.. and now, booting with classic gnome, alt-tab doesn't 'switch' between open apps
<peeps> when i shutdown/restart my laptop it seems to just freeze at the "Ubuntu ...." shutdown screen.  any ideas how i can find what is causing this
<peeps> i always end up having to hard power it off
<shiftingcontrol> I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 during boot up my ubuntu studio hangs in login screen, every time i need to press power button and restart it . This happens every time I start the sys
<kyle6513> peeps, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6122/how-to-see-whats-going-on-during-shutdown
<cumnor> now, when I boot up , I get a message about waiting for network configuration.. and then waiting 60 seconds..
<cumnor> yet, once I am at the desktop, clearly I have network connectivity...why does 12.04lts give that network config message?
<kyle6513> cumnor, if you don't get a reply here, try the ubuntu forums
<cumnor> kyle6513: thanks!
<R0b0t1> How do I change my DNS settings?
<Firmin> hi gordon
<pawan> hi
<pawan> now active connections
<Firmin> good night
<pawan> wired network
<yannick_> good night
<pawan> device not managed
<Firmin> good night the every
<kyle6513> ^What the.
<yannick_> sorry
<pawan> hello
<yannick_> hello
<pawan> no active connectios
<pawan> wired network not managed
<yannick_> ok that not my problem
<paulus68> is there a way to block the firefox add on TOR through a squid proxy server?
<mkquist> hey all, if this is offtopic please advise.. looking for a way to convert idx subs to srt in ubuntu?
<pawan> how to manage ethernet connection
<yannick_> network-manager?
<mkquist> pawan: ifconfig?
<yannick_> ok
<yannick_> sudo ifconfig -a
<mkquist> better.. lol
<mkquist> sorry for the 'lol'
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yannick_> ok
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096098/
<yannick_> dpkg-reconfigure network-manager ?
<pawan> done
<pawan> still
<yannick_> ok
<pawan> pawan@pawan-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<pawan> pawan@pawan-System-Product-Name:~$
<yannick_> sorry so
<Firmin> Brazil has some in this room?
<cumnor> no more acroread for .pdf viewing? I try xpdf and it's like going back 20 years..clunky, old
<yannick_> pawan
<yannick_> !patience and sorry for that
<ubottu> yannick_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yannick_> ok
<pawan> ok
<yannick_> coffee time?
<yannick_> so coffee time
<yannick_> ok
<yarod39> hola
<cumnor> how can I restore alt-tab switching?
<cumnor> i hate using my mouse to switch among windows
<nIckneo> How do I configure gnome to use xmonad
<Pihro> cumnor what desktop interface do you use? gnome or xfce4 or...?
<paulus68> is there a way to block the firefox add on TOR through a squid proxy server?
<cumnor> I hate unity so I open with classic gnome
<Pihro> :/ i am under unity because my xfce4 broke so i have no experience in this, sorry :(
<cumnor> I sort of wish I hadn't upgraded to 12.04 lts now
<cumnor> I like the improvements, but not when alt-tab doesn't work to switch among applications
<haylo> well its dissappointing when people change things for no reason
<Pihro> i have heard many horrible rumors so i stick to 11.10, maybe you can use the software center to find a plugin?
<haylo> it makes it difficult to learn, and devalues peoples time
<cumnor> I did check the keyboard settings and alt-tab shows there that it is set for app switching, but it's not working
<Pihro> under navigation/switch applications?
<wajeemba> Hello, I'm trying to plan out how to best share my home directory across an Ubuntu-Win7 dualboot install- right now I have moved the windows home dir to it's own partition. To configure Ubuntu to use this too, would it be wiser to symlink, or to mount the (NTFS, regrettably) partition directly as /home/username via /etc/fstab?
<jo3> hey guys
<susundbe1g> hi
<BlueEagle> wajeemba: I have set up a NAS (old laptop with ubuntu and USB-drive) with NFS and installed NFS drivers in Win7. http://sagehacks.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/howto-mount-nfs-shares-under-windows-7/
<yannick_> !patience and as always sorry for that
<ubottu> yannick_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daggs123> hello all, I'm running kubuntu 12.04 on mb with Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 rev 1 sound card without pulseaudio, for some reason I have sound but not mic, how can I debug this?
<jo3> asla-project.org
<ActionParsnip> daggs123: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<wajeemba> blueeagle: interesting, but not quite what I originally had in mind- are you suggesting that I format my shared home partition as NFS? Keep in mind that this is a one-machine dualboot setup..
<yannick_> pawan
<yannick_> try ipv4
<paulus68> Hey Actionparsnip welcome back :)
<yannick_> just an idea
<BlueEagle> wajeemba: No, I suggest that you get hold of a cheap old laptop and set it up with storage and Ubuntu server. That way you can have it run automatic backups as well! Locally I have a 64GB SSD and a 500GB storage disk for games and stuff. The irreplacable stuff is handled by the server.
<Nighty___> Hello, a question... I got a server running ubuntu 12.04, i see a high memory usage but using smem, im using just a 6% of the ram, but free says that im using like the 95%
<BlueEagle> Nighty___: ...and?
<daggs123> wajeemba, http://pastebin.com/PAXt3zAQ
<Nighty___> BlueEagle it's okay to have around 90% of my ram in nowherE? :/
<BlueEagle> Nighty___: Is cache nowhere?
<wajeemba> daggs123: think you meant to send the pastebin to ActionParsnip ;)
<BlueEagle> Nighty___: It is better to utilize 90% of your RAM instead of having it just sit around doing nothing, isn't it?
<daggs123> ActionParsnip?
<Nighty___> BlueEagle yes, i understand that, but the system will free it as needed?
<daggs123> wajeemba, right, my bad
<BlueEagle> Nighty___: If not you will receive "Out of memory" errors.
<wajeemba> np
<ActionParsnip> daggs123: is the system a laptop?
<BlueEagle> Nighty___: What you really should be concerned about is swap file usage as that is there you loose performance. If you're not overusing swap space then you're fine.
<ert> Yes Nighty___, don't worry
<daggs123> ActionParsnip, nope, desktop
<daggs123> old one
<paulus68> is there a way to block TOR (addon firefox anonymous proxy) through squid
<ActionParsnip> daggs123: if you run:  alsamixer   is the mic unmuted and cranked?
<Nighty___> Ok, thanks guys... This is just happening to me with Ubuntu, so it might be the new kernel way to handle memory.
<Katelyn> so uh
<Nighty___> if im not wrong
<yukun> 有中国人吗
<Nighty___> 
<Katelyn> does anyone else experience bilinear filering when they view an image?
<daggs123> ActionParsnip, rear mic selected and all meters are at max
<Katelyn> not sure if I'm using the right term, but
<Katelyn> when I zoom in really fine, to where I could usually see the pixels on windows fine, it's really blurry
<BlueEagle> Nighty___: If you read the output from Free it is something like: 2061748    1903124     158624          0     243956    1195688. The last number is the cache. This is memory that holds data that the computer knows what is for so if another request comes for that data it will read it from memory instead of from disk.
<Nighty___> Yeah yeah I know that, but its the first time that I see so high numbers
<Katelyn> does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Nighty___> I have another machine running gentoo
<BlueEagle> Nighty___: If no other kernel has ever used cache then those kernels have, in my opinion, been seriously broken.
<Nighty___> and it's another story
<Vilsepi> Nighty___: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<fishbait> can anyone hear me?
<BlueEagle> fishbait: Nope.
<chu> fishbait: yep
<cumnor> I hear ya?
<BlueEagle> fishbait: We can, however, see what you write.
<fishbait> oh good then
<Nighty___> Vilsepi awesome, thanks
<Vilsepi> Katelyn: what do you mean by zooming and which windows?
<Katelyn> windows 7 x64
<yannick_> stop that plz
<Katelyn> like, for ripping graphic purposes from SNES games
<Katelyn> you have to zoom in and view the pixels and whatnot
<Katelyn> but in linux, rather than seeing the pixels
<Katelyn> it just...blurs the image
<azbyin> guys, can someone tell me the license for the sounds on ubuntu?
<Vilsepi> Katelyn: how do you do this zooming, by taking a screenshot and zooming in on the picture in a picture viewer program?
<azbyin> i am wondering if i can use the pop/click sound in a (possibly) commercial project i am working on
<Katelyn> Vilsepi: yes
<yannick_> wich sound?
<Katelyn> scrolling the wheel on the mouse
<Vilsepi> Katelyn: which picture viewer program?
<azbyin> yannick_, all the sounds
<azbyin> eg, email comes in, i get a pop sound
<yannick_> ok
<Pihro> to my knowledge EVERYTHING in ubuntu is open source and free to the public, so i would assume it is ok, but i would research first just in case
<yannick_> don't know sorry
<Katelyn> "Image Viewer" 3.4.2 - The GNOME image viewer.
<Katelyn> but really, it happens in every one I've tried
<Vilsepi> Katelyn: did you try image _editing_ software like GIMP for example?
<zykotick9> Pihro: that isn't even close to being true...
<Katelyn> gimp works fine, but
<yannick_> ok?
<Pihro> alright :P i apologize for my ignorance
<Katelyn> I'd rather not have to boot gimp up
<Canadian1296> I'm setting up a minimal install with the mini.iso disk. At the package selection menu, when I choose manual package selection, I immediatly get 300 some unresolved conficts. Its installing 150 some packages, and the same packages again (but marked i386), and the two are conflicting. I finished the installation to see what would happen, and it won't boot. Any ideas?
<yannick_> no worry
<yannick_> !patience maybe
<Pihro> the risk of being wrong is why i said i would research before doing so
<paulus68> is there a way to block TOR (addon firefox anonymous proxy) through squid
<Vilsepi> Katelyn: hmm, I'm betting the blurriness is a "chosen" quality for the image viewers
<cumnor> where can I find compiz help?
<Katelyn> ...wow
<Katelyn> I'm an idiot
<yannick_> ...
<Katelyn> Vilsepi: there was an option for it
<cumnor> I finally have a video card that supports compiz...but I don't know how to run compiz
<yannick_> why?
<Vilsepi> Katelyn: hehe well good that you found it. On Windows, in IrfanView for example, the blurriness is also an option as some people prefer it to look better
<yannick_> ok
<yannick_> sorry for that
<Vilsepi> obviously with SNES stuff, you like crisp and blocky :)
<ewerton> What software to Ubuntu for me to record my screen?
<herpderpmadman> ok so i just broke my install thanks to zeitgeist, the pos that for some reason someone decided was a good idea to make default. cause you know with all the privacy crap going on on social networks and with other pc applications, lets take a linux distro and throw that on there too
<yannick_> ok
<herpderpmadman> http://tty0.in/J <-- my log from trying to uninstall it
<herpderpmadman> took out nautilus and gedit
<herpderpmadman> that makes a ton of sense
<herpderpmadman> does anyone have a clue on how to remove this crap?
<yannick_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jmercouris> remove what crap?
<herpderpmadman> or is it just "disable and shut up"
<yannick_> yep
<SwedeMike> ewerton: screenshot (picture) or video?
<ewerton> video
<xfactor> besides just trial and error how do you learn linux is there a good book to get you started?
<yannick_> yep but pointless in this room
<MikeS11> xfactor: It depends on what you want to do. General desktop usage?
<ewerton> I want to record videos on Ubuntu.
<yannick_> ok
<ActionParsnip> herpderpmadman: all you have  to do is configure zeitgeist not to log, a quick websearch would have shown you how too
<ActionParsnip> herpderpmadman: try taking your tinfoil hat oof, breathe and then sort the issue
<xfactor> yeah i guess that was kinda vague. i come from old school dos cli and i am looking to transfer that to cli linux
<herpderpmadman> ActionParsnip: I dont want to configure it not to log. I want it to not be on my system.
<SwedeMike> ewerton: http://alicious.com/videomovie-screen-capture-programs-for-ubuntu-linux/ is a list of some you might try.
<herpderpmadman> trust me ive done some nice searching already
<ActionParsnip> herpderpmadman: if it's not logging then its not collecting any of your precious data.
<ActionParsnip> herpderpmadman: so you have nothing to fear
<ewerton> I'll see, ty
<yannick_> ok
<Vilsepi> xfactor: surely there are plenty of books, but i think google and "man" command is your friend. Like "man ls" for example (quit man by pressing Q).
<gitesh> ok. so, i have installed kubuntu-desktop. How do i switch between kubuntu and ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<herpderpmadman> ActionParsnip: i totally understand what your saying and I know that it isn't doing anything. But that does not push away the fact that it still resides on my system on my hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> herpderpmadman: why is that a bad thing?
<yannick_> so?
<yannick_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<herpderpmadman> Because it makes me feel as though I have no control of my system. What is the software world coming to when I can't even uninstall a piece of software forced on me ON MY OWN SYSTEM.
<ActionParsnip> herpderpmadman: lose the caps, I can read lower case just fine
<ActionParsnip> herpderpmadman: because packages are dependant on each other in a tree like fashion so if you pull something out it may break deps and make the OS want to uninstall other packages
<jmercouris> ActionParsnip: YOU CAN READ LOWERCASE?
<snarkpit> I changed my theme to darklooks, which has white text on a black background, but as a result the gnome help program now has black background and black text.  How do I fix that?
<jmercouris> snarkpit: you can change the color settings of the theme by going to theme color options
<snarkpit> jmercouris  I get that, but the color options are white text on black, which is what I want.  It's just on the gnome help, the background changed to black, but the text stayed black too instead of going to white.
<nafcool> hey guys
<nafcool> i'm in real trouble
<yannick_> go ahead
<nafcool> i installed ubuntu
<jmercouris> Cool story bro, why don't you space out your problem in more posts
<nafcool> and yesterday it crached
<jmercouris> Oh wow, your world is just about over, better throw your computer out the window
<nafcool> *crashed
<bazhang> jmercouris, stop that
<nafcool> and then i installed Ubuntu again
<bazhang> !behelpful | jmercouris
<ubottu> jmercouris: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<nafcool> coz i had to access my files
<yannick_> ok
<nafcool> and when i use disk uititlty
<jmercouris> snarkpit: I found an article, is this what you are trying to do :http://askubuntu.com/questions/70599/how-to-change-tooltip-background-color-in-unity
<nafcool> it shows that drive obn which i had installed the previous ubuntu
<nafcool> but i can't mount it
<nafcool> plz. help
<paulus68> is there a way to block TOR (addon firefox anonymous proxy) through squid
<bazhang> nafcool, keep it all on ONE line
<yannick__> thanks a lot
<snarkpit> jmercouris My deep ugly secret is I'm running Debian on here.  I forgot Ubuntu had adapted the Unity thing, so I didn't think it'd make a difference.  haha.  I'll see if that tweek still applies, though.  Thanks dude.
<nafcool> http://i.imgur.com/FBiM4.png
<nafcool> the selected drive is which i want to access............plz. help
<jmercouris> snarkpit: no problem, good luck
<jmercouris> nafcool: why don't you just mount it using the mount command in terminal? for usage on this command type in 'man mount' into terminal
<nafcool> jmercouris: alright i'll try
<nafcool> jmercouris: thanks
<jmercouris> nafcool: and just to give you a hint you'll probably want to type in 'mount -l -t' and then when it shows you all the mounted drives, select the one you want and just mount it
<nafcool> ok
<Vilsepi> nafcool: make a directory somewhere and then type "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /path/to/my/created/dir" and then your partition sda6 should be accessible in that new dir
<jmercouris> Vilsepi: that is not necessary, he just needs to mount it
<nafcool> how do i change partition type?
<aviraldg> nafcool, I think it'd be a better idea to ask about your actual problem instead of that.
<nafcool> aviraldg: I've asked it and they told me to use 'mount' command but that too isn't working
<nafcool> it says : unknown filesystem type 'jbd'
<nafcool> how do i mount a filesystem?
<nafcool> http://i.imgur.com/FBiM4.png
<nafcool> i want to mount the selected drive in the pic
<nafcool> plz. help
<nafcool> when i mount sda 5,1 it happens but sda6 isn't being mounted at all
<ert> nafcool, it looks like the file system is damaged
<Nuniez> Yup.
<[deXter]> Yeah, xz is pretty good compression.
<DarwinSurvivor> nafcool: please provide the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt"
<Shucky> hi all
<Shucky> i have problem with git
<DanielSP> Hi Shucky
<Shucky> when i use git clone gitosis@url.com:monrepo.git . on my mac
<Shucky> it's work
<Shucky> but when i use this on my Ubuntu server
<Shucky> i have this message 'monrepo' does not appear to be a git repository
<Shucky> :'(
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: did you remember the .git at the end?
<kanupatar> hi guys
<kanupatar> glibc-devel package is found in which repo? i am using the ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Shucky> DarwinSurvivor, at the end?
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: did you type ":monrepo ." or ":monrepo.git ." on the ubuntu computer?
<Shucky> i type exactly this:    git clone gitosis@url.com:monrepo.git .
<wereHamster> how can I tell apt-get to not try to restart any services? I'm trying to apt-get upgrade a lxc container from the host (using chroot...)
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: and what "exactly" was the error message?
<Shucky>  'monrepo' does not appear to be a git repository
<Shucky> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: did you copy-paste those into irc? I'm just suspecting a typo at this point
<Shucky> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: if you put "monrepo.git" it should have said that "monrepo.git" is not a repository, not "monrepo" is not a repository
<Shucky> yes i know it's very strange
<Shucky> humm
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: can you paste (http://paste.ubunt.com) the terminal session?
<Shucky> the error is monrepo.git sorry -_-
<Shucky> just 'monrepo' i was for an other test
<Shucky> DarwinSurvivor
<Shucky> http://pastebin.com/9aTSQJMb
<Wug> DarwinSurvivor: theres another u in ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> Wug: woops :(
<abukaiyisah> hi all
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: that is very strange, can you verify that you can log in to the remote from the ubuntu machine (to rule out an ssh problem)
<kanupatar> glibc-devel not found!!! in 12.04 any help?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: pleaes provide the command you ran when you got the error!
<Shucky> DarwinSurvivor yes it work the ssh
<kanupatar> glibc-devel package is found in which repo? i am using the ubuntu 12.04 lts
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: can you do a local test? "mkdir test; cd test; git init; cd ..; git clone test test2"?
<kanupatar> when i tried to install ltib
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: it is a script
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: how are you trying to install it (software center, terminal, etc), where are you getting ltib from (main repo, .deb file, ppa, etc)?
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: then link to the script
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: it is custom
<kanupatar> glibc-devel, zlib-devel , ncurses-devel ,zlib not found
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: nobody here is going to try to guess why an unknown script is messing up, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com so we know what it is doing!
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: i am asking whether we can find these libs ?
<kanupatar> atleast the names
<kanupatar> in the repo
<Shucky> DarwinSurvivor, it work's http://pastebin.com/mxQY8HEc
<kanupatar> sudo apt-cache search glibc-devel --> showes nothing
<kanupatar> glibc-devel, where it is found
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: well, it doesn't appear on my system's repo.
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: where I can find this?
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: if a custom installation script (which is a HORRIBLE way to install ANYTHING) is screwing up, you need to contact the author of that script to resolve the issue. If you would like help installing tlib using the *supported* method, we will be glad to help you
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: did the local test work?
<Shucky> yes
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: i am excited where we can find glibc-devel ,zlib,zlib-devel and ncurses-devel can be found?
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: ok, now create a new git repo on the remote server to see if the problem is related to the server or the repository specifically
<brandon> Hi, I just installed a partition of ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook pro, only to run a specific program.  I have some command line experience, but I can't figure out how to install the application.  I downloaded the binary ".rpm" file for it, do I need something else?
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: I have no idea where you can find that. You need to contact the script author to solve this problem!
<DJones> !rpm | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DarwinSurvivor> brandon: which application are you trying to install?
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: why script author? why it is not in the repo?
<brandon> its called pkTriggercord
<Shucky> i have lot of other repo and y have the same message for all (DarwinSurvivor)
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: the script is trying to install something that is not in the repo (or at least is named differently), which means the script is NOT compatible with Ubuntu 12.04 (or possibly any Ubuntu). You need to contact whoever wrote the script and tell THEM to fix it!
<DarwinSurvivor> brandon: you'll probably have better luck compiling from source
<auronandace> !checkinstall | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dreckboun> anybody here?
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: if you hav gotten in the habbit of installing lots of applications that use install scripts or PPA's, chances are you are going to run into BIG problem soon. 90% of the time someone in this channel has trouble installing something, it's PPA or script related.
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: so the problem is specific to "using Ubuntu machine Foo to clone any repo on server Bar"?
<Shucky> DarwinSurviror, it's very strange, it try with an other user on the same server and it works :(
<Mirrored> So, I am considering becoming a convert to the church of Linux. I need to create a server that runs things like Teambox or Openbravo-- but I need a pretty user interface that will tard-shepard me to glory with a pretty GUI-- is there a distribution of ubuntu like that?
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: have you created any git aliases on that account? (grep git= ~/.*) to check
<Shucky> no
<thothstriangle> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: "git config -l"
<leandro> need help: thunar not load parameter  file from runescape
<DarwinSurvivor> Mirrored: if it's a small local server (low traffic) you can use a full GUI Ubuntu install to run any server software you want. You don't have to use the server edition of ubuntu (it just runs slightly faster is all)
<Mirrored> Thanks Darwin
<Shucky> DarwinSurvivor, for this user "git config -l" display nothing
<pawan> hi
<sbarcteam> hi. Just upgraded my graphic card to nvidia, and I'm getting this in unity: http://dpaste.com/771625/
<pawan> no active devies
<sbarcteam> everything seems working apart of that.
<pawan> network device not found
<leandro> only problem in xfce of ubuntu :(
<pawan> wired network not managed
<DarwinSurvivor> Shucky: that is strange. you might have better luck in the #git channel
<Kartagis> can I trace what the user is doing with strace -p sshd@userPID?
<Shucky> ok DarwinSurvivor, thanks for your help
<sbarcteam> Kartagis: you can run strace remotely, but the syntax is different: ssh user@server strace -p <PID>
<sbarcteam> since strace is just a program.
<Kartagis> sbarcteam: even if we are on the same server?
<sbarcteam> As long as your user is privileged enough for both remote login AND strace basic operations
<sbarcteam> Kartagis: do you know what strace does at all ?
<lotuspsychje> !info strace
<ubottu> strace (source: strace): A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.20-2.3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 114 kB, installed size 316 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armeb; armel; armhf; hppa; i386; ia64; m68k; mips; mipsel; powerpc; powerpcspe; ppc64; s390; s390x; sh4; sparc; sparc64)
<Kartagis> not really, but I assume it traces ?
<sbarcteam> Kartagis: not really is not good.
<sbarcteam> guys, after I've upgraded my graphic card I am getting strange error messages upon login.
<sbarcteam> I've pasted it here: http://dpaste.com/771625/
<lotuspsychje> sbarcteam:nvidia or ati?
<sbarcteam> from intel (on board) to nvidia
<lotuspsychje> sbarcteam:you got latest nvidia-current installed?
<sbarcteam> also, the card has 3 outlets: VGA, HDMI and DVI-x
<sbarcteam> (x means I'm not sure)
<sbarcteam> :)
<sbarcteam> I am using nvidia-current indeed.
<lotuspsychje> sbarcteam:not sure mate, if you are up to date for all a reboot should work fine
<nguyenduy> hello
<nguyenduy> hi every one
<nguyenduy> i am doing some research on wifidog
<nguyenduy> is there any one interested in it?
<thauriswulfa> How to open ports in firewall on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<nguyenduy> is there any one interested in wifidog?
<lotuspsychje> nguyenduy: is this ubuntu related?
<nguyenduy> yes
<nguyenduy> linux related
<lotuspsychje> !info wifidog
<ubottu> Package wifidog does not exist in precise
<nguyenduy> wifidog is used on openwrt to support captive portal
<lotuspsychje> nguyenduy: discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sbarcteam> lotuspsychje: for a moment I thought I'm on IRC, on linux related channel.... [commenting the "reboot should resolve" remark]
<nguyenduy> oh, what channel should I join to ask?
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> sbarcteam: this is an ubuntu problem related channel not linux general
<nguyenduy> lotuspsychje, thanks
<paulus68> squid user not reconized by privoxy how to solve this?
<Shart> Hi guys, I need some help with Ubuntu server. When system boot up it starts xinit with some graphical program. But I need to hide all system messages on screen before starting X server. I set quiet mode in /etc/default/grub.conf, but this doesn't help, it prints some text before starting xinit...
<Shart> The system is kiosk-like, so i don't want to show any additional information about system...
<sulaiman> Hi, I am happily using my ubuntu machine, but there is something bothering me, for the same resolution (1366x768), I used to get more screen real estate on my windows machine
<ikonia> sulaiman: that can't be the case
<ikonia> sulaiman: if the resolution is the same
<Shart> You can change dpi
<Shart> Or font size
<ikonia> that would not change the physical size though
<ikonia> the size of the screen would be the same
<Shart> Yes, but ubuntu's font size is bigger than windows'
<ikonia> Shart: it's a totally different font, you can change the size though
<Shart> Yeah, i was talking about that...
<Cooller55> всем привет!
<paulus68> squid user not reconized by privoxy how to solve this?
<DJones> !ru | Cooller55
<ubottu> Cooller55: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Cooller55> join #ubuntu-ru
<DJones> Cooller55: You need the / in front of the command so /join #ubuntu-ru
<Cooller55> join #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> Cooller55: /join #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> Cooller55:  /join "/join"
<ikonia> I see you are already in there, well done
<Cooller55> не работает(
<kristenbb> hi. can someone please help me to figure out what's wrong with my ubuntu 12.04 desktop computer. I have installed it just a few weeks ago, didn't install anything, and the system partition, which has more than 100G, is already full.
<kristenbb> for example, /var/log apparently has more than 10GB, this seems just impossible
<darkevil011> you on it now?
<kristenbb> I have ssh access
<kristenbb> here is an example of a command, though I'm not sure it's relevant: http://pastebin.com/wVAs1QTU
<sp3ck> kristenbb: nope it's possible as you see. read those logs and post them somewhere. post the part of the log file, from last boot until the current time.
<darkevil011> in your home dir one of the hidden files always got real big for me something like .xsession my box is still booting… do a "ls -a"
<sp3ck> kristenbb: prefer kern.log
<dooglus> kristenbb: "du -m /var/log" to find out which folder is big, then ls -lSr in that folder
<kristenbb> darkevil011: nothing on ls -a -h of /home seems to be overly big, yet it adds up to more than 50GB, which is not possible. There's not a single music/video, only  a few text files.
<kristenbb> dooglus: du -m /var/log shows only 1 for all entries, except 9768 for /var/log
<dooglus> kristenbb: du -m | sort -n in /home will put biggest things last
<dooglus> kristenbb: so ls -laSr /var/log
<kanupatar> hi guys, got all other dependencies ..now two are remining glibc-devel and zlib...tried apt-cache search but not found in my 12.04..can i get any help from you guys?
<kristenbb> dooglus: in /home, nothing is bigger than 3GB, and it's the only directory I use. After that, there's 0.8G for firefox, and all the rest if peanuts
<kristenbb> dooglus: yes indeed, kern.log.1 is 8.5G. Is this expected behaviour ?! I'm just the desktop version, this is way too much logs.
<bipul> i want to change the hostname but i am unable to do it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096277/
<dooglus> kristenbb: thats not normal, no.  see http://pastebin.ca/2171791 for how mine looks
<digital22> hi, could someone help me get my dwl650 working?
<dooglus> kristenbb: something is probably wrong, and repeatedly logging over and over, filling up your disk
<digital22> hello?
<darkevil011> digital22: you doing it right.. just do it in cmd line
<darkevil011> nano /etc/hostname
<digital22> how?
<bipul> i want to change the hostname but i am unable to do it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096277/
<darkevil011> looks like your trying to open edit over ssh yeah?
<darkevil011> *gedit
<kristenbb> dooglus: in any case that's just one of the problems, apparently.  Because that just accounts for 10GB, and there are 100GB total that are unexplained.
<dooglus> bipul: log in with 'ssh -X user@host' - then gedit should work
<kristenbb> dooglus: but let's fix that.
<dooglus> kristenbb: how about you install teamviewer or something so I can take a look?
<digital22> it doesnt show any newtorks
<digital22> networks
<bipul> no man i am not login in any ssh account it is just my normal bt5 system
<auronandace> !hostname | digital22
<ubottu> digital22: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dooglus> bipul: why is your groupid 0(root)?
<kristenbb> dooglus: I have teamviewer. But launching it from command line isn't easy.
<auronandace> bipul: we don't support backtrack here
<bipul> i have changed it to 0 is that i can edit it in hostname
<dooglus> kristenbb: you don't have a desktop machine?
<kristenbb> dooglus: I do
<kristenbb> dooglus: I am just not home.
<dooglus> kristenbb: can you run a graphical enviroment on that, and access the machine with the disk space problems fom there?
<dooglus> oh I see
<bipul> it's just simple file permission linux  concept that's why i am asking
<digital22> eh?
<dooglus> bipul: can you run any graphical programs?  the error message is saying it can't access your display
<digital22> iw list reports    no scan results
<snarkpit> There's no way to watch Netflix on Linux currently is there?  DRM issues or something like that?
<digital22> what are you talikng about ubottu?
<digital22> talking
<dooglus> kristenbb: can you pastebin the last 100 lines of the big log file?
<digital22> sudo?
<bipul> dooglus, thank's
<dooglus> kristenbb: 'tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log' gets you the lines - I don't know how you're pasting stuff
<digital22> sudo works, im logged in as admin
<digital22> hello?
<MonkeyDust> snarkpit  here's an offtopic article that mentions Netflux as being 'a hurdle for Linux' http://www.muktware.com/3890/india-can-be-ubuntus-impenetrable-fort
<kristenbb> dooglus: in  tail -n, how can I make them not break line at the end of the terminal ?
<digital22> its my wireless card thats the problem, not hostnames
<Barados83> hello. maybe someone could help me with my sound-configuration. in xubuntu 12.04 the pulseaudio configuration tool wont start, so i cant choose my soundcard for playback...
<snarkpit> MonkeyDust  Thanks man.
<darkevil011> digital22: what you trying to do?
<digital22> is there a ubuntu wireless channel?
<digital22> im trying to get my dwl650 to scan for networks
<dooglus> digital22: there used to be, but none of them can get online any more
<paulus68> ikonia: I work with squid when I use the username password it's working now I added pivoxy and instructed squid to pass through pivoxy however the user and password that are working correctly in squid are not recognized any thoughts?
<darkevil011> #backtrack-linux
<digital22> ie, my home network
<MonkeyDust> digital22  type !wifi for instructions
<digital22> here?
<Anomie21> How do I send a test mail to multiple people at once via ssh? I know [echo testing | mail -s Bla myemail@somewhere.com] is the command for one, can I just stick a comma after that first email?
<digital22> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kristenbb> dooglus: well in any case, in the last lines at least, it's always saying:     Jul 15 07:38:20 kristen kernel: [362586.247000] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 1700618              Jul 15 07:38:20 kristen kernel: [362586.247004] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<dooglus> kristenbb: ugh.  I had that last week.
<kristenbb> dooglus: well that's good to know maybe you know the solution then
<dooglus> kristenbb: I've installed ubuntu with encrypted home partitions twice, an both times it has caused troubles.  I'm not doing it again
<dooglus> kristenbb: I'm hoping the problem is fixed.  I got an email today saying "Product: LXRR70213621226CBF7600 ; AS5749-6823-CA W7HP64AS/I3-2350M/6G/500G     Your computer has been repaired and has been prepared for shipment. You will receive another eMail containing the shipping tracking number.      Sincerely yours.   Acer Service Repair Center" so I'll see soon
<kristenbb> dooglus: what problem was that exactly
<dooglus> kristenbb: the log messages are saying that there's a problem with the encrypted filesystem.  the first time it happened to me was because the ecryptfs code was buggy.  the 2nd time it was because my hard drive was failing
<kristenbb> dooglus: 'was' buggy ?
<dooglus> kristenbb: I would suggest installing package 'smartmontools' to check your hard drive
<dooglus> kristenbb: I believe it is fixed now - it was a while ago
<digital22> its complicated, it needs firmware
<kristenbb> dooglus: how can I check whether I have the fixed version ? I doubt my hard drive is failing, it's brand new
<dooglus> kristenbb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/870326 was the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 870326 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ecryptfs_writepage: Error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dooglus> kristenbb: mine was 5.5 weeks old when it started developing bad sectors
<dooglus> kristenbb: that's why I sent it back to get it replaced
<kristenbb> dooglus: can I not check that from command line?
<digital22> theres a bug in hostapd
<digital22> too
<paulus68> I work with squid when I use the username password it's working now I added pivoxy and instructed squid to pass through pivoxy however the user and password that are working correctly in squid are not recognized any thoughts?
<digital22> how do i edit locked files?
<dooglus> kristenbb: I'll see if i can find anything about the specific error messages you pasted
<[Jano]> digital22: what does not work
<dooglus> kristenbb: if you 'less /var/log/kern.log' and hit space a bunch of time, do you see one message over and over?  (hit q to quit)
<digital22> im trying to edit hostap_cs.ko file but its locked
<digital22> hello?
<dooglus> kristenbb: this could be your problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71934/can-i-identify-encrypted-files-resulting-in-dmesg-errors-or-fsck-the-encrypted
<dooglus> digital22: try "gksudo gedit /path/to/hostap_cs.ko"
<kristenbb> dooglus: in my case, it seems to be mainly ecryptfs that fills up the message log. Is there not a command to count the messages and see which ones appear most often ?
<dooglus> kristenbb: each message has a different timestamp, so they'll not be identical
<dooglus> kristenbb: this will put most frequent errors at the end:
<dooglus> kristenbb: sed 's/.*[[][0-9.]*]//' /var/log/kern.log | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<digital22> i cant find the path details, file manager only shows a bit of the path
<digital22> media/6688e8f9-8470-405b-816e-0dedf7c9992e/lib
<dooglus> digital22: does control-l show the full path?
<dooglus> digital22: probably just /media...
<digital22> no
<dooglus> digital22: ie. just a / in front of media to get the full path
<dooglus> no?
<dooglus> ok
<kristenbb> dooglus: will this command not print the whole 10GB? it's taking a whole lot to complete
<frank__> hello i got a question can anyone help me about linux
<kristenbb> dooglus: should I interrupt ?
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dooglus> kristenbb: sure.  I forgot it was so big
<kristenbb> dooglus: should I not add | head at the end ?
<kristenbb> dooglus: should I not add | head at the end ?
<frank__> how do you get usb to work so you can plug in a usb stick
<digital22> ok, these dirs are shown
<digital22> which one?
<dooglus> kristenbb: head -n 10000 /var/log/kern.log | sed 's/.*[[][0-9.]*]//' | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<kristenbb> dooglus: yeah I get 3820 times Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<dooglus> kristenbb: adding | head at the end won't stop it reading, filtering, sorting the whole 10 GB to find out what lines are most common
<digital22> media/6688e8f9-8470-405b-816e-0dedf7c9992e/lib/ is the path so far
<kristenbb> dooglus: although I also get 1937 times usb 2-1.1.2: usbfs: process 26432 (g15-desktop-ser) did not claim interface 1 before use
<dooglus> kristenbb: did you see the link?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/71934/can-i-identify-encrypted-files-resulting-in-dmesg-errors-or-fsck-the-encrypted
<digital22> not /media
<dooglus> digital22: in a terminal, run "cd /media" then "ls".  does it show the 6688... folder?
<digital22> yes
<dooglus> digital22: so type "cd 6688" and hit tab to complete it
<digital22> im up to lib/modules
<digital22> its higher up than that
<dooglus> digital22: "find . -name whatever.ko" will find it
<ocx> hi guys trying to install bind getting an error
<ocx> sudo apt-get install bind9 Reading package lists... Error!
<dooglus> where whatever should be changed to the file you seek
<ocx> using Linux ubuntu 2.6.33.7-dirty
<dooglus> ocx: try 'sudo apt-get update' first
<frank__> HAY SOMEONE CAN YOU HELP ME WITH PROBLEM WITH LINUX
<ocx> Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ocx> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<MonkeyDust> frank__  caps
<ocx> it reaches a stage where it gives this error
<dooglus> frank__: DID U TRI TURNIN IT ON-N-OFF AGAIN?
<kristenbb> dooglus: I am reading it now. apparently it says it occurs when 0 length files are created?
<frank__> no how do i do that
<digital22> go it
<kristenbb> dooglus: but this was for 11.10, and you said the bug was fixed. so why would I still get this.
<digital22> got it
<dooglus> kristenbb: I think it says it occurs when you fill your hard drive, and 0 length files are a result
<dooglus> kristenbb: you have 12.04
<dooglus> ?
<kristenbb> dooglus: yes
<ocx> this is the error i am getting:
<dooglus> kristenbb: I dont see anything in the bug report that says it has been fixed in 12.04
<ocx> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/old-releases.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-armel_Package
<digital22> i need a hex editor
<dooglus> digital22: there are lots in the software centre
<MonkeyDust> ocx  jaunty is the culprit, it's no longer valid or supported
<kristenbb> dooglus: but didn't you say so?
<kristenbb> dooglus: regarding the bug you were having
<dooglus> kristenbb: I think my problem was a different one
<digital22> ok
<ocx> MonkeyDust:  who said so?!
<dooglus> kristenbb: I think in general it's a bad idea to let your disk fill up
<MonkeyDust> ocx  it's !EOL
<dooglus> kristenbb: esp. if you're using the encrypted home directory stuff
<dooglus> is that what happened
<dooglus> ?
<ocx> anything to prove that?!
<kristenbb> dooglus: this is driving me crazy
<kristenbb> dooglus: I don't understand
<MonkeyDust> ocx  type !jaunty
<kristenbb> dooglus: we are going in circle. How was my disk filled in the first place ?
<dooglus> kristenbb: you sai you have 100GB used somehow - is it all kern.log* files?  or did the home partition fill up first?
<kristenbb> dooglus: you're saying this is a result of my disk being full.
<ocx>  !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ocx> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dooglus> kristenbb: is /home a separate partition?
<kristenbb> dooglus: no
<ocx> !current
<dooglus> kristenbb: so "df /home" says "mounted on /" in the right-most column?
<ocx> !not smart enough
<ubottu> ocx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dooglus> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ocx> can i upgrade directly from jaunty to 12.04?
<kristenbb> dooglus: I have "cat kern.log.1 | sed 's/.*[[][0-9.]*]//' | sort | uniq -c | sort -n | tail -1000", where kern.log.1 is 10GB. I have this running on a 16GB memory computer. Will I run out of resources before it completes ? (it has been running for a few minutes)
<paulus68> I work with squid when I use the username password it's working now I added pivoxy and instructed squid to pass through pivoxy however the user and password that are working correctly in squid are not recognized any thoughts?
<dooglus> kristenbb: probably.  hit control-c
<kristenbb> dooglus: done.
<kristenbb> dooglus: I would like to see what is in that file though
<bekks> kristenbb: sed is able to run inline, which will reduce memory overhead drastically,
<dooglus> you want to "head -n 10000 | sed ..." rather than putting the 'tail' after the sort
<kristenbb> dooglus: I'm sure there's a way to do that incrementally, without requiring tens of gigas to be kept for internal calculus
<kristenbb> dooglus: but head -n 10000 will not parse the whole file
<bekks> And sorting the kern.log alphabetically is just nonsense.
<dooglus> kristenbb: I'm sorting the lines after taking out the timestamps so that identical errors will be adjacent - then uniq -c can count them
<dooglus> kristenbb: sorting is slow
<dooglus> if you just want to page through it, use 'less'
<bekks> Dont use it at all for passing it to sed.
<bekks> Run sed inline
<kristenbb> dooglus: I don't want to manually read it either
<dooglus> so kern.log is 10GB, kern.log.1 is also 10GB - do you have other kern.log* files in there that are big too?
<kristenbb> dooglus: no, sorry for the confusion. Only kern.log.1 is 10GB
<dooglus> kristenbb: you'll find sort runs a lot faster if you 'export LC_ALL=C' first
<kristenbb> dooglus: kern.log is 300M
<dooglus> kristenbb: and growing?  or is the disk full?
<MonkeyDust> ocx  what you can do: backup you personal files and fresh install 12.04
<kristenbb> dooglus: well yeah probably full, I don't know
<dooglus> kern.log.1 is the previous version of kern.log
<dooglus> kristenbb: df -h . will tell you if the disk is full
<kristenbb> dooglus: I know
<kristenbb> dooglus: df -h . where ?
<dooglus> in the folder you want to know if it's full
<kristenbb> 85%
<dooglus> like in /log say
<kristenbb> 88 i mean
<ocx> 12.04 for ARM is available?
<dooglus> oh, ok
<kristenbb> size 77, used 64
<kristenbb> maybe it was not 100 after all then?
<ocx> my system is ARM based
<MonkeyDust> ocx  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<kristenbb> i don't know the exact number, but 77 makes sense. I thought it was slighly more though.
<bekks> kristenbb: Just pastebin df -h
<dooglus> so the problem wasnt caused by a full disk - so we're not going in circles :)
<kristenbb> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on                              /dev/sda5        77G   64G  9.3G  88% /
<dooglus> something has messed up the ecryptfs which is causing it to spam kern.log
<kristenbb> dooglus: well you don't know that, because I just removed a bunch of stuff
<dooglus> 9.3G of stuff?
<kristenbb> dooglus: well yes as a matter of fact
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: is arm an officially supported platform for ubuntu (or is it a community port like ppc)?
<kristenbb> dooglus: I just removed kern.log.1 to another disk
<dooglus> I see
<dooglus> I think if it was me I would follow the steps in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014/comments/21
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509180 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #372014 ecryptfs sometimes seems to add trailing garbage to encrypted files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kristenbb> I now have less than 5GB of personal files in /home. All the rest is just programs (well, firefox, mostly) and the rest is unaccounted for.
<dooglus> backing up first, if the files are important
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  dunno
<kristenbb> that would just remove the files of length 0, right ?
<kristenbb> dooglus: that would just remove the files of length 0, right ?
<dooglus> kristenbb: yeah
<kristenbb> am I forced to create a file to do that ?
<kristenbb> or can I send it in the terminal ?
<dooglus> I dont think so
<dooglus> just in the terminal is ok
<dooglus> the $ prompt should change to a > after the 1st line
<kristenbb> I pasted it there. It appeared with > before the lines
<kristenbb> yes
<kristenbb> now what, just 'enter' ?
<dooglus> yeah
<kristenbb> a bunch of errors occured
<dooglus> pastebin 'em?
<kristenbb> the first one is Specified filename find does not exist.
<kristenbb> then there's also rm: invalid option -- 's'
<dooglus> ugh
<dooglus> because one of the filenames begins with a dash I guess
<dooglus> does this list files?
<kristenbb> well not on the screen
<dooglus> for i in find $(mount | grep " on $HOME type ecryptfs" | awk '{print $1}') -size 0c; do echo  " $i"; done
<kristenbb> only the errors where displayed
<kristenbb> this echo displays: find            and            /home/kristen/.Private            and      -size            and      0c
<dooglus> that script is all kinds of wrong then...
<kristenbb> then why would you want me to execute it, are you trying to break it even further ? :(
<lagonaV> histo, i'm trying to do an upgrade and i get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! python-debtagshw", is it safe to install ?
<The_Explorer> Help: Query = How to Seperate X-server Nvidia. (+gnome-shell failure) Details -> Xserver (configuration of) -> 2 GPU (non-sli) 2 Monitor = 1per gpu | "seperate X-server" -> errors
<dooglus> what does this show  mount | grep " on $HOME type ecryptfs" | awk '{print $1}'
<Muelli> The_Explorer: which driver? i.e. the non-free one?
<The_Explorer> non-free current, Muelli
<dooglus> the guy in the askubuntu thread says that that script worked for him
<dooglus> I guess he's mistaken
<kristenbb> dooglus: it shows /home/kristen/.Private
<Muelli> The_Explorer: :-( Sorry. Don't know anything about that. Any reason you're using the non-free one/
<The_Explorer> non-free -> need Glibs support
<bekks> The_Explorer: Would you mind to explain what "errors" mean.
<The_Explorer> rather because they have it
<The_Explorer> bekks, gnome-shell fails to load, duplicates panels on attempt (They stack wierdly), second server remains raw/blank. no idea how to start environments on it (seperate from other screen)
<auronandace> i wasn't aware gnome-shell supported multiple monitors
<bekks> The_Explorer: Then we need the explanation of what you have been doing exactly.
<dooglus> kristenbb: find /home/kristen/.Private/ -size 0c | while read x; do if ! fuser -v $x; then rm -f $x; fi; done
<kristenbb> the find alone fails
<dooglus> kristenbb: how?
<The_Explorer> <auronandace> even if gnome-shell doesnt support dual monitors, It should support the first one, the second monitor should be seperate
<kristenbb> dooglus: find /home/kristen/.Private -size 0c   returns find: `/home/kristen/.Private': No such file or directory
<The_Explorer> bekks, I put in new card -> previous default was "twinview" spanned desktop. Changed monitor 2nd to new gpu, 1xmonitor per card. Powered on. Lightdm resolution error (primary monitor unchanged)
<The_Explorer> then from there, bekks; I deleted "xorg.conf" and made new one autogen. used nvidia-settings set up new server, on second, saved and rebooted.
<dooglus> kristenbb: this will recreate it:   ln -s /home/.ecryptfs/kristen/.Private /home/kristen
<kristenbb> dooglus: be quick because it's shrinking by the minute lol. df -h . now shows: available: 9.0G. I did nothing since, but it was 9.3 a few minutes ago.
<dooglus> lol
<The_Explorer> Got unity 2d, lxde, gnome (classic) to boot on primary, second monitor remains naked.
<snarkpit> Is there any way to get a run bar built into the GNOME taskbar?  I know you an add the run applet, where you can click on it and get a run popup box.  But what I'd like is the run bar to be built right into the taskbar, so I can easily just type in the name of an application without the extra click and extra window
<dooglus> kern.log is growing I bet
<paulus68> I work with squid when I use the username password it's working now I added pivoxy and instructed squid to pass through pivoxy however the user and password that are working correctly in squid are not recognized any thoughts?
<The_Explorer> I can use the second monitor via (run in terminal) right clicking, or via "DISPLAY=:" variable
<kristenbb> dooglus: probably. though you said it would only grow if it's full, which it aint
<dooglus> kristenbb: I think you misunderstood.  it can't grow if the disk is full, only if it isn't
<dooglus> so run that ln command, then try the find again
<kristenbb> dooglus: didn't you say these ecryptfs errors would only occur if that disk was full ?
<dooglus> perhaps.  the ecryptfs errors are caused by zero length files in .Private, and those can be caused by a full disk
<dooglus> but perhaps they are also caused by something else too
<kristenbb> dooglus: kern.log is now 397M. I don't remember what it was before, but it wasn't 0, so kern.log is not the only problem :(
<The_Explorer> let me ask a different way: I want to learn how to change the display variables to Xserver. How do i modify the window manager to allow more than one instance of a window manager?
<bekks> kristenbb: Did you provide the output of "df -h" already?
<kristenbb> dooglus: yeah there are a few errors apparently
<kristenbb> bekks: df -h shows /dev/sda5               77G   65G  8.9G  88% /     the others are different disks, it's irrelevant.
<kristenbb> dooglus: I did this ln -s.
<kristenbb> dooglus: Now what?
<kristenbb> dooglus:  find /home/kristen/.Private/ -size 0c | while read x; do if ! fuser -v $x; then rm -f $x; fi; done ?
<dooglus> kristenbb: now find /home/kristen/.Private/ -size 0c
<super_> why is it i cant use ffmpeg on ubuntu12.04?
<dooglus> to test if it finds anything
<super_> it is telling me something about avconv
<kristenbb> dooglus: doesn't
<kristenbb> dooglus: still doesn't exit
<kristenbb> dooglus: still doesn't exist
<dooglus> kristenbb: what ln command did you run?
<kristenbb> wait sorry I mistyped, find works
<dooglus> should be: ln -s /home/.ecryptfs/kristen/.Private /home/kristen
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> find finds stuff?
<dooglus> if so, add on the rest of the command while read ...
<super_> <spent the whole installing ubuntu 12.04, it wouldn't installed because of nvidia graphic card had to hold shift and type live nomodeset
<kristenbb> yes it fills my screen, I had to stop it
<super_> day*
<super_> and now I can't run ffmpeg what do i need to do?
<kristenbb> dooglus: it's still executing
<kristenbb> dooglus: are you sure it's not deleting important stuff?
<dooglus> kristenbb: ok
<dooglus> kristenbb: yes
<paulus68> I work with squid when I use the username password it's working now I added pivoxy and instructed squid to pass through pivoxy however the user and password that are working correctly in squid are not recognized any thoughts?
<dooglus> kristenbb: not important to me, anyway ;)
<kristenbb> dooglus: still executing...
<kristenbb> dooglus: come on !
<dooglus> kristenbb: check the free disk space
<kristenbb> dooglus: how I only have one terminal
<dooglus> ok
<kristenbb> dooglus: it's done
<super_> does ubuntu 12.04 support ffmpeg?
<kristenbb> dooglus: so what a I left with
<kristenbb> dooglus: it's still 89% full.
<MonkeyDust> super_  yes
<dooglus> kristenbb: hopefully now it will stop filling up
<kristenbb> dooglus: ...
<dooglus> kristenbb: try "tail -f var/log/kern.log"
<kristenbb> dooglus: I have to go soon,but I'll be back
<dooglus> that will update in real time each time something gets written to the file
<dooglus> so you'll be able to see if it's still getting new ecryptfs errors
<kristenbb> dooglus: well yeah it is
<kristenbb> dooglus: it's crazt
<kristenbb> dooglus: it's crazy
<dooglus> lots of ecryptfs errors appearing?
<kristenbb> dooglus: it's not that fast, but like one message every 2-3 seconds
<kristenbb> dooglus: yes
<super_> MonkeyDust how do i refresh ubuntu12.04?
<dooglus> same messages still?
<bouma> why does ubuntu not have kbibtex anymore ??
<super_> on linux mint Alt+F2 and type r will let me refresh the desktop
<MonkeyDust> super_  not sure what you mean by 'refresh'
<kristenbb>  ecryptfs_do_create: Failure to create dentry in lower fs; rc = [-17]          OR              ecryptfs_create: Failed to create file inlower filesystem   OR some other errors like that
<kristenbb> but all related to ecrypfs
<super_> refresh the ligthdm
<super_> do i need to ctrl+alt+f1
<super_> sudo service lightdm stop?
<super_> and restart
<super_> or logout and back
<kristenbb> I'm gonna have to go for a while, I'll be back in half an hour or so, I hope you will still be there
<dooglus> kristenbb: can you reboot the machine?
<super_> but thats too many steps
<kristenbb> dooglus: I doubt it.
<MonkeyDust> super_  logout brings you to lightDM, ctrl-alt-f1 gives a CLI
<dooglus> kristenbb: how about logging out fully all the kristen users?
<kristenbb> dooglus: how do you mean?
<dooglus> kristenbb: to give the ecryptfs filesystem a change to umount itself
<MonkeyDust> super_  start from the beginning, what do you want to do and what have you done and tried before you came here
<dooglus> kristenbb: are you logged on to it at home in the gui?
<kristenbb> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> kristenbb: can you log yourself out?  is there stuff that needs saving?
<kristenbb> dooglus: and I don't quite remember what's opened
<kristenbb> dooglus: that would be risky
<kristenbb> dooglus: are you sure it's required?
<dooglus> kristenbb: no - but its probably best
<PrinzPfeifi> hello
<kristenbb> dooglus: isn't it only Windows that requires to reboot every time something gets wrong?
<dooglus> lol yeah
<dooglus> just logging out is enough
<PrinzPfeifi> i am new here =)
<kristenbb> well that's just as bad
<super_> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars false
<super_> i did this and now i want to refresh my desktop
<dooglus> I'd save what needs saving then k ill all the kristen user processes
<super_> so that the scrollbars will disappear
<MonkeyDust> super_  yes, you could try to logout
<super_> without logout how would i refresh it?
<kristenbb> how would I save something as a openoffice file from command line
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  gnome-open
<super_> on linux mint there was no need to logout
<dooglus> kristenbb: openoffice saves its own files regularly doesn't it?
<dooglus> it offers to recover them when you restart it
<super_> all i had to do was alt+f2 and type r
<kristenbb> I'm gonna have to go now, sorry, I'll be back in half an hour as I said.
<MonkeyDust> super_  yeah, that's one of the differencs between ubuntu and mint
<kristenbb> real sorry, and takes for your help this far
<dooglus> k
<kristenbb> see you soon
<kristenbb> afk.
<super_> logout now.
<bekks> super_: We dont know which linux mint packages are responsible for that.
<PrinzPfeifi> Is there any chat around here where i can inform about cairodock issues?
<bekks> PrinzPfeifi: There is a bugtracker, where you can open up a new bug.
<ocx> any dreamplug owner?
<PrinzPfeifi> its not really a bug
<PrinzPfeifi> i just need help in usage of cairodock i think...
<MonkeyDust> PrinzPfeifi  the channel #cairo exists
<PrinzPfeifi> ok thanks
<super_> is there a setting on rythmbox when i restart the program it resume back to that previous song?
<bouma> why does ubuntu not have kbibtex anymore ?? im running 11.10
<paulus68> I work with squid when I use the username password it's working now I added pivoxy and instructed squid to pass through pivoxy however the user and password that are working correctly in squid are not recognized any thoughts?
<super_> http://pastebin.com/B5WKbwxF
<super_> i got this problem trying to convert video format with winff.
<bekks> super_: Then install the missing codec.
<super_> which one is it?
<super_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<super_> shouldn't that give me all the codecs?
<bekks> super_: Which Ubuntu are you using exactly?
<herplade1> hey guys, i kind of broke the mini jack sound out port on my laptop
<super_> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2012-07-17_03_10_55-2MdjHI0P.1342519875.png
<super_> i'm using this one.
<herplade1> is there any way i can output sound on one of the other mini jacks
<herplade1> like there's a microphone mini jack port
<herplade1> but i don't use that for anything
<bekks> super_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148554/installingffmpeg-libx264-and-libavfilter
<GOMI> just wanna ask something , somebody here has a wacom and got pressure sensitivity working under 11.04  ??
<pkkm> How to stop the Update Manager from popping up every time I run `aptitude update`?
<super_> installing ubuntu 12.04 on a computer with nvidia was a pain
<bekks> super_: It was super easy here. apt-get install nvidia-current, reboot, done.
<digital22> hi, i have an alfa card, how do i scan for networks?
<super_> it wouldn't let me install at first everything hanged
<super_> i got nvidia gtx 580
<super_> i had to hold shift and type live nomodeset
<super_> and from there it was easy
<digital22> hello?
<bekks> super_: Which is no pain :)
<super_> well it was a pain at the time i didn't know what to do.
<MonkeyDust> super_  yes, nvidia and linus thorvalds are not the best friends
<super_> what about newer users i suppose they will never get to install ubuntu 12.04 on their system.
<klj613> how would i search all .twig files for a specific text within the current dir? text would have a space in it.. (via CLI)
<MonkeyDust> super_  I was new, once, and I managed to install it
<bekks> super_: Almost every user succeeded until now.
<digital22> hello?
<ocx> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ocx> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<PhoenixSTF> Anyone having problems with MSN on Empathy?
<kishen> hey guys do you know any websites that will help learn the basic's of programming
<MonkeyDust> kishen  echoecho.com
<PhoenixSTF> kishen, usualy depends on the language
<kishen> sorry for javascript
<MonkeyDust> kishen  http://echoecho.com/javascript.htm
<ocx> i am trying to update my jaunty using sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade  but getting an error: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/old-releases.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-armel_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ocx> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> ocx  fastest and easiest would be a fresh install, after you backed up your personal files (or is it 'backupped')
<digital22> hello?
<ocx> MonkeyDust: i dont have the image and rootfs for my device\
<ocx> it is only released to 9.04
<ocx> it is a dreamplug box
<ocx> arm based
<Oxnard_Dogg> GROWL not running any browser when i click 'shields up'
<MonkeyDust> ocx  not sure what you mean, why not download it? what's a dreamplug box?
<ottoshmidt> is there a program that gives me a name of a package that contains certain file?
<ottoshmidt> even if that package isn't installed
<kishen> MonkeyDust thank you
<MonkeyDust> ottoshmidt  try apt-cache policy or apt-cache show
<ocx> http://code.google.com/p/dreamplug/downloads/list
<LjL> ottoshmidt: apt-file, but maybe it'll be easier to just go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ottoshmidt> on ArchLinux there is pkgfile
<ocx> this is what is available for my dreamplug hardware
<ocx> is it hard to create a uImage and a rootfs for a specific hardware?
<Oxnard_Dogg> growl used to work but i have installed some new browsers..does it look for default browser?..i try to set it and it says mozstart
<spay> hiii
<spay> hi
<PrinzPfeifi> Does anybody know how i can do Folders in Cairo in which i can acutally put stuff into from the desktop directly? all i can do is to open them with the middle key and then put stuff into it but i cant drag and drop them directly onto the folder like i can with the trash can for example... sorry but noone answers in the #cairo channel.
<PrinzPfeifi> hmm guess i should try this at a later time ^^
<bouma> why does ubuntu not have kbibtex anymore ?? im running 11.10
<bazhang> !info kbibtex | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: kbibtex (source: kbibtex): BibTeX editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (precise), package size 592 kB, installed size 1691 kB
<MonkeyDust> bouma  found in 12.04, ok
<krr_> asd
<bouma> ubottu: when i do sudo apt-get install kbibtex, i says, Package kbibtex is not available, but is referred to by another package. it doesnt show in synaptic either
<ubottu> bouma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> bouma  what other package?
<bouma> when i do sudo apt-get install kbibtex, i says, Package kbibtex is not available, but is referred to by another package. it doesnt show in synaptic either
<bazhang> bouma, make sure the relevant repo is enabled then
<bazhang> bouma, then update your sources.list following that, and apt-cache search kbibtex
<fat_rat> hi i would like to make my terminal show fortunes in blue color every time i open it any tips?
<myhero> i was copying something intoo my usb and suddenly some error came up....and now nothing is being copoed on usb....saying U dont have permission:the filesystem is read only....i have rebooted but no use.....
<myhero> anyone any help......
<myhero> bazhang and monkey.....any help.......
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<myhero> i was copying something into my usb and suddenly some error came up....and now nothing is being copied on usb....saying U dont have permission:the filesystem is read only....i have unmounted detached rebooted and tried other usb drive but no use and same problem.....
<krr> Hi, can some one help me with Rewrite rules? I just want to redirect all urls wich is not in list from https to http. For now I have this, but not working  RewriteRule ^(?:(?!(user|login|media|js)^(?:(?!.*/?(user|login|media|js)).*)$).)*$ http://%{SERVER_NAME}/$1 [L,R]
<myhero> any1..........
<Aritz_> anyone know hat happen to udp packets when host is unreachable? is it kept in buffer or drop?
<Seveas> krr, that regex looks weird. why all the negative lookahead and the extra ^?
<Seveas> what are you trying to match?
<MonkeyDust> Aritz_  udp packets are not controlled or checked, like tcp is, i guess they're lost
<Seveas> and maybe it's easier to do something else: exclude what you don't want to redirect with some rewritecond's
<aetoxx> Which application do I need to use to configure printing? Please use the name of the command and not some menu item.
<aetoxx> The problem in particular is that printing was configured and now all of a sudden it isn't anymore.
<Seveas> aetoxx, system-config-printer
<psilo23> Hi everyone, i am wondering something, i am having some problems with my ubuntu 11.10 system, and when i start Top i see a CPU state that i cant seem to find in the man page, its teh ID state
<psilo23> Can anyone tell me what it does mean ?
<Seveas> psilo23, do you mean this line: Cpu(s): 10.6%us,  3.8%sy,  0.0%ni, 85.2%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st ?
<andand> hi
<psilo23> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> psilo23, section 2c of 'man top': CPU States
<psilo23> i think its the available percentage then, thats all i needed to know because somehow my pc is getting a bit -laggy-  so to call
<psilo23> Seveas: i checked it but it didnt say ID
<Seveas> id = idle
<psilo23> but now i see that its about the same on ur system i know enough :D
<psilo23> yeah just wanted to be sure
<Aritz_> MonkeyDust: at whick level they are lost? what function that called? i need the details and prove.
<aetoxx> How can I know how much memory a printer has?
<species> give it progressively longer number sequences
<species> like an IQ test
<aetoxx> I find it unquestionably stupid that a driver asks me what hardware I have installed in the printer.
<species> your best bet is probably manufacturers information
<Seveas> aetoxx, read its manual?
<MonkeyDust> Aritz_  don't know exactly, it's the only difference between udp and tcp that i'm aware of
<aetoxx> Why can't it just read that information out of some data structure where every component registers itself?
<Seveas> or if it's a fancy one, make it print its self test/system config page
<species> aetoxx: some also tell you when you boot them, or have an info screen in their firmware
<Aritz_> MonkeyDust: thx anyway
<aetoxx> Seveas, it's a small<->medium business one.
<aetoxx> Seveas, it has a web interface, etc.
<Seveas> it probably has that info in the web interface. Or at least a button to ptint its config settings
<susundbe1g> aetoxx: i would google for that with the model number. .
<susundbe1g> but i guess you have done that allready
<aetoxx> Seveas, I can see its memory capacity only there.
<chroot> hi, i just delete a video file, and i want to recover it, how can i do that ?
<aetoxx> susundbe1g, that would only give the default options.
<aetoxx> I will just assume I have no extra options then.
<susundbe1g> chroot: if you deleted it by hand (=you cannot find it from trashbin), like with command 'rm' then afaik there is no easy way to recover that file
<chroot> susundbe1g: actually, i mv a srt file to the mkv file, the two file have the same name, and srt overwrite the mkv file
<HodluM> Hello Ubuntu..
<HodluM> and the world.
<HodluM> Hello there.
<chroot> can that recoverd
<MonkeyDust> chroot  type !recover for instructions
<HodluM> NOTE: I've discovered an extreme-flaw in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I shall be releasing the local root exploit for it soon! Stay updated at exploitdb, folks. ;]
<HodluM> NOTE: I've discovered an extreme-flaw in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I shall be releasing the local root exploit for it soon! Stay updated at exploitdb, folks. ;]
<HodluM> NOTE: I've discovered an extreme-flaw in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I shall be releasing the local root exploit for it soon! Stay updated at exploitdb, folks. ;]
<HodluM> NOTE: I've discovered an extreme-flaw in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I shall be releasing the local root exploit for it soon! Stay updated at exploitdb, folks. ;]
<FloodBot1> HodluM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susundbe1g> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<n1ckn4me09876543> how can I mount a folder in my desktop to /dev/cdrom so that my Ubuntu thinks i have a cd in the drive?
<chroot> oh, thanks anyway.
<susundbe1g> n1ckn4me09876543: why should you do that -- why should you fool ubuntu?
<n1ckn4me09876543> susundbe1g: because there's a way to mount usb as a cdrom to make the usb pretend like is a cdrom, i'm wondering if it can be done the same way because I'm using Furius ISO Mount program and it mounts the files in my home folder and not in /dev/cdom
<n1ckn4me09876543> susundbe1g: and the program on the iso file is saying i dont have a cd in
<susundbe1g> n1ckn4me09876543: i see, using wine?
<n1ckn4me09876543> susundbe1g yep
<susundbe1g> n1ckn4me09876543: see http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/config-wine-main section "4.1.4. Drive Settings"
<n1ckn4me09876543> susundbe1g: thnx
<susundbe1g> np
<Hfuy> Hello.
<Hfuy> I'm looking for an OS to replace Win7 on my Lenovo Ideapad S12 (the Ion version).
<Hfuy> Ubuntu has been suggested, but I'm not sure what the best way is to check compatibility.
<xrdodrx> Hfuy: boot an ubuntu live disk and see if everything works
<Hfuy> There is some information about the S12 on help.ubuntu.com, but it's a couple of years out of date. Can anyone suggest anywhere to look?
<Hfuy> Tricky - no DVD-ROM drive on these.
<xrdodrx> a live usb is possible too
<ikonia> Hfuy: you'll have to google the chipsets/components linux support, then check that against the versions of software installed in the ubuntu release you want to use
<digital22> hi, could someone help me get my alfa card to work?
<Hfuy> ikonia: Ehhh. That sounds like something I'd rather give a miss.
<ikonia> no problem.
<psilo23> Hfuy: i guess u can run it from usb
<Hfuy> Well possibly I can, but does anyone know how
<psilo23> how what ?
<Hfuy> how "u can run it from usb"
<ikonia> !install | Hfuy
<ubottu> Hfuy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Hfuy: the last link in that info
<Hfuy> The only reason I'm looking at this is that I don't do very heavy work on the laptop, and it's pig slow running Win7.
<psilo23> yeah its all over the website, infact if you choose to download ubuntu from the website it will ask you if you want to run it from usb
<Hfuy> I'm not aware there's any particular reason Ubuntu would be faster, but I thought it was worth a try.
<ikonia> Hfuy: then try it
<liyingqiao> deepin1206 have been released
<psilo23> Hfuy: check pm
<Hfuy> I have.
<psilo23> Ok.
<xrdodrx> !pm | psilo23
<ubottu> psilo23: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Hfuy> What are the chances that doing this USB boot thing will damage any information that's already on the laptop's SSD?
<ikonia> Hfuy: none
<ikonia> Hfuy: the link gives you pretty much all the info you need
<psilo23> xrdodrx: i answered him in a PM, because i wanted to give him a non ubuntu url and didnt want to spam urls in here
<psilo23> js ;)
<Hfuy> I'm just a little concerned that obviously the NTFS filesystem driver has been reverse-engineered and I seem to recall at some point there were some reliability concerns.
<xrdodrx> a non-ubuntu URL? pretty sure that's not anywhere close to against the rules psilo23
<psilo23> it was to help him
<psilo23> lol
<psilo23> but okay i just dont want to spam urls in here
<psilo23> Hfuy: you can boot in linux from usb safely, dont worry
<xrdodrx> Hfuy: if you're just booting from the disk your SSD will never be touched unless you mount it
<Hfuy> ...which I would have no idea how to do anyway.
<ikonia> Hfuy: I've given you a link on how to do it
<psilo23> Hfuy: so you will not hardm the harddisk anyway :D
<ikonia> Hfuy: is there a reason you are not reading/following that link
<Hfuy> what d'you mean, that I'm not?
<psilo23> ive also given him a link
<psilo23> Hfuy: was it usefull ?
<Hfuy> Do I have a public VNC session open or something? :)
<psilo23> yeah we are all checking what youre doing
<psilo23> if you dont mind
<psilo23> :D
 * Hfuy glances over his shoulder
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<psilo23> Hey BluesKaj
<Hfuy> *is* there any reason to assume Ubuntu would be faster?
<Hfuy> And I mean reasons beyond "omg linux is teh win" etc.
<BluesKaj> psilo23, hi
<LjL> Hfuy: not really
<psilo23> Well i can only tell you my own experience, when i was running windows on my old laptop it was very slow, booting slow, etc
<Hfuy> Hmm. Okay.
<psilo23> Now i run Ubuntu it doesnt even use 50% of the resources
<psilo23> not even close
<psilo23> lol
<psilo23> While at windows it would use all the ram, get laggy because it used most cpu etc
<Hfuy> The reason I ask is that Win7 is obviously using its... well, it isn't a GL compositor, it's a direct3D compositor, but you know what I mean.
<Hfuy> Whereas linux would be doing it all on the CPU.
<LjL> Hfuy: nope
<LjL> Hfuy: Ubuntu uses an OpenGL compositor
<psilo23> I have to admit that i use Lubuntu, Ubuntu with the LXDE desktop, i dont know how usefull that one would be for you
<Hfuy> By default?
<LjL> Hfuy: if your card supports it
<Hfuy> Hm. When'd they start doing that?
<psilo23> just beofer you came in the channel
<psilo23> *before
<psilo23> :P
<LjL> Hfuy: a while ago. initially it was Compiz on GNOME 2, now it's Compiz integrated with Unity i believe
<Hfuy> Last time I seriously used Linux was when Red Hat became Fedora Core Whatever in about 2004.
<Hfuy> It sucked.
<Hfuy> It was the most painful, unpleasant computing experience I've ever had, so I'm a bit cautious.
<LjL> Hfuy: the only thing is, by default Ubuntu comes with open source drivers for your graphics card, which for a variety of cards may not be the most performant. so when/if it offers you to install proprietary drivers instead, you should take into account the fact they may improve GUI compositing performance
<digital22> hello?
<Hfuy> Ah, yes, I did once set up Compiz on an eee-pc. It did eventually work quite well, but again it was pain and suffering to get it that way.
<Hfuy> LjL: Ah. Hmm. How linuxy :/
<LjL> Hfuy: well not Linux's fault if card makers can't get convinced to make their drivers open source :\
<Hfuy> I couldn't give half a blade of grass if the drivers are open source or not, I'm not a coder.
<LjL> Hfuy: well other people care, even if they're not coders.
<LjL> Hfuy: at least the option to use the proprietary driver is there and easily accessible
<Hfuy> I should make one thing clear before we go any further: I don't care about open source. Open source is completely and utterly irrelevant to anyone who isn't a professional software engineer, which is so near to everyone that it barely matters.
<Hfuy> the phrase "you can modify the software yourself" is true only if you have the source code AND you are a software engineer.
<Hfuy> I am not, QED.
<LjL> Hfuy: well this is not the place to debate whether open source is relevant to you or not. but the fact of the matter, whether you and I like it or not, is Ubuntu at least attempts to separate open-source from closed-source components. if you don't like that, use a distro that doesn't do that.
<Hfuy> If they're making things work less well, or increasing work for lay users because of open source politics, that's stupid.
<maplesoft> what is the package name for java development kit and java runtime enviremnet?
<kristenbb> hi, i'm back.
<LjL> Hfuy: i disagree, but again this is not the place for that argument. feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss it
<maplesoft>  openjdk-7-jre   is jdk or jre?
<kristenbb> so I still have issues with my system that fills up my hdd. Can someone help me please ?
<LjL> maplesoft: jre
<Hfuy> I can't find out what graphics hardware this thing is supposed to have.
<maplesoft> LjL and what is the jdk package name?
<LjL> Hfuy: if you're already on Ubuntu, "lshw -C display" should tell you
<Hfuy> I'm not.
<LjL> maplesoft: openjdk-7-jdk
<Hfuy> Apparently, "nvidia ION" describes the entire chipset.
<Hfuy> "with integrated geforce 9400M G GPU"
<maplesoft> LjL if i install openjdk-7-jdk . it will install jre automaticall?
<Hfuy> Oh, that's a concern: if I use Windows Media Player to play HD videos on this thing, it will use the Ion hardware acceleration. If I use VLC, it won't.
<Hfuy> This isn't a dealbreaker, but I assume Ubuntu will be entirely unable to use the acceleration?
<LjL> Hfuy: not entirely, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745698 for instance. apparently MPlayer with vdpau can do it
<brontosaurusrex> Hfuy, mplayer can, but due to your behaviour i will not explain how
<Hfuy> I'll take that as a "basically no" then. :)
<LjL> Hfuy: well you just won't be able to do with it VLC (it seems)
<Hfuy> It's just odd to have a situation where WMP is faster than VLC. It's rare, but it happens!
<LjL> Hfuy: well i'm reading VLC's wiki and it seems there is something for it as well, but from the looks of it it isn't very integrated and easy to use yet http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_GPU_Decoding#Linux
<kristenbb> my hdd gets filled up by my system for no reason. /var/log/kernel.log.1 takes 10 GB. What can I do about it?
<Hfuy> LjL: I think that's the same situation we were in about two years ago.
<Mattias> Hfuy: you need to use your nvidia card to play the videos, using vlc or mplayer
<Hfuy> There is a check box I believe for it in the Windows version of VLC, but it doesn't work.
<LjL> Hfuy: anyway just to check, you're aware you can get a rough idea how well Ubuntu will work on your system by trying the live CD? of course it'll be slow because it needs to load stuff from a slow medium, but you should be able to test the hardware compatibility and a bit of the performance
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<Troggie[A]> hello all. please can you help me. I am running ubuntu server 12.04 but my wlan0 connection is dropping packets
<ufrgs> How do I use fdisk command in order to list my disk actual partitions ?
<Troggie[A]> my wlan0 TX bytes: 860 and it stops there
<Hfuy> LjL: I'll look into it.
<GuestUser02130> TEST
<GuestUser02130> Hello
<kieren> hello everyone
<kieren> having never packaged anything before, what am i getting myself into by trying to update a universe package?
<kieren> gar
<m3ga> i'm on precise, with dnsmasq being managed by network-manager. how do i force add a hostname -> ip address lookup?
<susundbe1g> m3ga: i think adding to /etc/hosts would do the trick
<susundbe1g> (see man hosts)
<m3ga> susundbe1g: its already in the hosts file. seems to be ignored.
<BluesKaj> m3ga,  a nameserver ?
<susundbe1g> mh i remember i had the problem using vnc for our corporate intranet and dns didnt somehow work and i solved it by adding entry to hosts file
<susundbe1g> m3ga: see also host.conf that seems to define the resolution order
<m3ga> susundbe1g: weird, 'ping $name' works, 'host $name' doesn't.
<kristenbb> can someone help me please regarding my 12.04 system which seems to have a bug in the kernel ?
<BluesKaj> m3ga, you could add it to the /etc/network/interfaces file , /etc/resolv.conf is over written by resolvconf and network manager
<susundbe1g> m3ga: I am no export on the issue, you need to google or wait for somebody else to tell you why
<susundbe1g> s/export/export
<susundbe1g> s/export/expert/
<manixor> Hello guys, how can I install an older package, like pidgin 2.7.11?
<BlouBlou> manixor: why?
<ki4ro> .
<jezi22> where is the best place to place permanent environment variables and start up commands?
<manixor> BlouBlou: I think the current version is not supporting Office Communicator, even if I install pidgin-sipe
<BlouBlou> manixor: I don't think it's a good idea, but you have to add old repos (11.04, 11.10, or whatever it was), and ONLY reinstall pidgin. I think you have to force version so it would downgrade. After it, disable that repo and don't upgrade that packages
<manixor> BlouBlou: And I rememmber that with an older version was worked.
<loldma> hi!
<loldma> does anybody knows any way to turn my pc into a dlna player (Device)?
<loldma> I have a HTC One X, but it seems I have to buy a dlna certified device to attach it to a tv. But I want it to use for presentations with a projector
<denes> hi
<jezi22> where is the best place to place permanent environment variables and start up commands?
<karanga> loldma: couldn't you use an HTC Media Link HD?
<BluesKaj> loldma, install a blueray player and a decent pci graphics card
<BluesKaj> err bluray
<karanga> not cheap though http://www.htcaccessorystore.com/uk/p_htc_item.aspx?i=229872&phone=229814
<denes> does anyone know a chat room what is used to chat and its topic is ubuntu
<BlouBlou> denes: #ubuntu-offtopic
<denes> thanks
<BluesKaj> denes, you can chat about ubuntu issues here if you need to solve a problem
<Troggie[A]> hello all. please can you help me. I am running ubuntu server 12.04 but my wlan0 connection is dropping packets
<Troggie[A]> my wlan0 TX bytes: 860 and it stops there
<loldma> karanga: yes, that's the point, its a bit expensive (I got the phone in a plan, that it was cheaper than the medialink), and as far as I know it has only hdmi, which is not compatible with my 5 years old projector
<BluesKaj> loldma, what input does the projector have , dvi , vga ?
<jacta> http://pastebin.com/UuDkWNBE <-- does anyone know how to fix?! :/ cant apt-get upgrade
<compdoc> jacta, did you manually install some software?
<loldma> BluesKaj: dvi, rca
<compdoc> jacta, I mean did you install software from the web without using apt?
<K-Lab> hi all
<jacta> compdoc: kinda did with a few things :\
<bouma> bazhang: i finished apt-get update, but apt-cache search kbibtex gives nothing
<maxvi> hi everybody\
<maxvi> hi everybody
<compdoc> jacta, its best to install packages from the repositories if possible - its all put together correctly for your version of Ubunut so these things dont happen
<compdoc> Ubuntu
<jacta> compdoc: i know that now :\
<bouma> i have main/universe/restricted/multiverse all selected and update, but there is no kbibtex ?? i dont understand why? was it removed in 11.10 ?
<Hfuy> what's the situation with printing from ubuntu?
<compdoc> jacta, did you do what it says:  You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Hfuy> I have a USB-attached Canon ix6550
<kristenbb> can someone help me please regarding my 12.04 system which seems to have a bug in the kernel ?
<Boogeyman> kristenbb, what kind of bug?
<karanga> loldma: look at the android app called skifta. They only way I can see a way around your problem is to connect a cheap low powered computer to your projector and stream content from your phone via skifta but this defeats the object and would cost more than the media link I imagine. :o(
<Hfuy> loldma: I'm a video engineer by trade; can you repeat your question?
<kristenbb> Boogeyman: it is filling my system parititon for no reason. /var/log/ is a few GB, though it's a desktop edition, with only a few weeks.
<karanga> who
<kristenbb> Boogeyman: kern.log.1 is 10GB.
<kristenbb> Boogeyman: it's filled with the same message over and over: Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode [number], Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<BluesKaj> loldma, i have an older nvidia graphics card the geforce 7600gt which uses dvi outs , such a card would be what you need for your projectot , and it does a fine job on hidef video. I use an a dvi to hdmi adapter cable to this TV with no loss in performance . Don't know if such asetup is dlna spec'd tho
<BluesKaj>  projectot=projector
<Hfuy> BluesKaj: DVI to HDMI is just a connector pin conversion, there wouldn't be any loss in performance except in certain edge cases.
<Boogeyman> kristenbb, well, thats a bit over my head, lol is it the stock kernel from the repo?
<kristenbb> Boogeyman: I don't know but it's a 12.04 so can't be that old
<bouma> does anyone use kbibtex? i really need to use it, i know its previously been in ubuntu.. was it removed . its not easy to find info on this question. im using 11.10
<BluesKaj> yup Hfuy , aware of that , just confirming to loldma that dvi is hidef
<BrotherGA2> Hope this is the right place to ask. I'm looking to install Ubuntu for general usage and development, while keeping windows for gaming and other apps. How should I make my decision on whether to use a VM, Wubi, or Partition my HD? Is there a way to switch between these while keeping settings/apps? (I have a non-switchable Nvida GPU, btw)
<bouma> well i was using a local mirror. im going to set it back to the main site and reupdate and hope the package turns up magically
<BluesKaj> BrotherGA2, non-switchable Nvida GPU ?
<Seveas> BrotherGA2, migrating settings/apps between ubuntu installs is easy.
<BrotherGA2> BluesKaj: well, I heard there are issues for Optimus GPUs (I'm on a laptop)
<Seveas> as to your original question: partitioning your harddisk will give you the fastest ubuntu
<Boogeyman> kristenbb, like i said, thats over my head. if it were me and google wasnt turning up any answers, i'd start a thread in the forums, and if that didnt help, i'd just back up my home folder and reinstall from scratch
<BluesKaj> BrotherGA2, ok , gotcha , altho bumblebee might work
<K-Lab> anyone have experience creating a volume on a msa ?
<Sidewinder1> BrotherGA2, Stay far, far away from wubi..
<BrotherGA2> Seveas: Really? If so, then I might start out with a VM, and switch to a partitioned install if I'm disatistied with the performance. Should I expect graphics hardware acceleration work fine in a VM?
<Seveas> BrotherGA2, "it depends". I've had no luck with it
<Boogeyman> kristenbb, i'm used to helping people who know absolutely nothing about computing, and by knowing where to find the log file, i'm guessing you know as much if not more than i do, lol sorry I cant be of any help
<Seveas> I'd pick wubi over vm
<kristenbb> Boogeyman: thanks anyway.
<ikonia> Seveas: you surprise me
<kristenbb> so can someone else maybe help me to figure out why my system uses 100GB even though there's nothing in it?
<BrotherGA2> Sidewinder1: haha. allright. VM v. Partitioned. But since migrating settings is supposedly easy, I shouldn't have a problem, right?
 * Sidewinder1 Is surprised, as well..
<BrotherGA2> I've had issues with wubi before, but it was a few years ago. I haven't used ubuntu since around 10.04
<Nick3> one nice thing running a VM versus partitions is the snapshot feature, really nice if you're new to Linux
<Boogeyman> I recently got my friend, a complete and total, and i really mean toatal, computer noob to install and use wubi
<gitesh> HI
<theSurvivor> Hi, I while apt-get update i accidentally pressed CTRL+Z now it's stoped but it's tempoary unavaliable, what to do?
<MonkeyDust> wubi is not the most obvious or best way to install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> theSurvivor  type fg 1
<Sidewinder1> BrotherGA2, I have two machines, both with some ver. of Win. and ubuntu; partitioning is the way to go. You will not be able to go from one to another without rebooting but the settings should remain. I'm not intimately familiar with VM as I don't have a lot of RAM..
<K-Lab> anyone have experience creating a volume on a msa ?
<BrotherGA2> Boogeyman: I've installed it before. It's simple enough, I just ran into problems last time I installed it.
<gitesh> I just had Fun by pressing Ctr+Alt+F1. thanks :D
<Boogeyman> i only have to remote into him a few times to show him where something is, beyond that, it works fine for him, wireless on his laptoip worked out of the box right away
<theSurvivor> well, look like it's gone... thanks
<BrotherGA2> Sidewinder1: I see. Thanks for your suggestions.
<Shrawny> anyone here managed to get xmonad working on ubuntu on multiple monitors?
<karanga> info coreutils
<MonkeyDust> theSurvivor  explain: ctrl-z puts a process to the background fg brings it back to the foreground), 1 is the task number
<loldma> BluesKaj: thanks for your reply, I think we misunderstood each other. I have the laptop connected to the projector, its all set up, I just need a dlna digital media player program
<theSurvivor> oh
<theSurvivor> ok
<Boogeyman> i installed it for 11.10 on my windows partition just to play with unity and not mess up my main install
<Sidewinder1> BrotherGA2, My pleasure, and good luck; if you run into any snags, just come back here or search ubuntuforums.org.
<theSurvivor> i use it to stop something when it's un stopable :P
<MonkeyDust> theSurvivor  use ctrl-cto that end
<theSurvivor> oh
<MonkeyDust> theSurvivor  use ctrl-c to that end
<theSurvivor> ok
<BluesKaj> loldma, ah . well a laptop limits your options I'm afraid , unless your GPU is upscale
<Boogeyman> media player or media server program?
<loldma> Boogeyman: player.
<misha> #ubuntu-ru
<loldma> BluesKaj: hm. And what if I have a small computer with strong graphic card?
<gitesh> Does GUI use their personal Terminal behind scene?
<BluesKaj> loldma, that could work
<DeltaHeavy> I'm getting random segfaults (ONLY when using Ubuntu on this machine) and I can't scroll up in terminal sometimes regardless of what hotkeys I use
<DeltaHeavy> What's going on here?
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: are you using screen?
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Nope
<chroot> hi, how can i change the font colors in ubuntu server?
<mutestorm> why do i always seem to have trouble with libpng14.so.14?
<DeltaHeavy> Just ran a command with a lot of output to STDOUT and I can't scroll up
<theSurvivor> Why is GPG so important? >.<
<kishen> who uses linux from ubuntu here
<aetoxx> Can anyone explain why I as a business user would want to use Ubuntu over Redhat? From what I have seen Redhat is actually documented by professional people and Ubuntu only has "Wiki" pages?
<sipior> kishen: i'm guessing most of us.
<kishen> hahahaha sorry dude blonde moment.....
<DJones> aetoxx: As with redHat, Ubuntu also has paid support systems
<theSurvivor> aetoxx: hi, ubuntu is mostly by communities so it's just wiki but RedHat tends to be enterprise so they just have people and time to write documents
<DeltaHeavy> aetoxx: Because Ubuntu is free, but IMO is a terrible choice for a server OS. CentOS meant to be a free RedHat clone
<DJones> aetoxx: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<theSurvivor> ubuntu server is better, redhat is hard to use.
<LjL> aetoxx: well there is also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/index.html which is official and not-a-wiki
<DeltaHeavy> theSurvivor: Why would you say that?
<DeltaHeavy> theSurvivor: I find it quite the opposite when it comes to server things
<LjL> let's not go over what is "better" please, it's not the right place for that
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: theSurvivor: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kishen> is ruby hard to understand?
<DeltaHeavy> So anybody know why random screens will become unscrollable?
<TBarth> Debian for server, Ubuntu for desktops ;-)
<LjL> kishen: ask #ruby :)
<kishen> LjL thanx :)
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: difficult to say without more information. can you still type in those windows?
<aetoxx> DJones, I am not so much interested in talking to someone on the phone as I am to quality documentation, which is what Redhat provides. Perhaps Ubuntu does that too in a non public place, but I have never seen it.
<tking> hi community! am using compiz but the rotate desktop will not rotate if a window is fully maximized is that the way it should work?
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Yes, just can't scroll until I close it down and open it up again.
<Aure_> Gosh, been a while since I've used IRC
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: this is gnome-teminal?
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Yes
<chroot> hi, how can i change the font colors in ubuntu server?
<Aure_> sudo rm -rf *
<Aure_> oops!
<Aure_> no don't do that
<nicholas_> keke
<theSurvivor> hm
<cfhowlett> Aure_, not even a LITTLE bit funny.  Stop it.
<wagner> hi, I have a new keyboard and I can't use the at sign on ubuntu, how can I set a different key combination for it?
<Aure_> Ok
<cfhowlett> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<loldma> BluesKaj: and what program would be good for me?
<CALC> HI HOW I INSTALL CALC
<LjL> CALC: "CALC"?
<CALC> YES CALC
<cfhowlett> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> CALC: please drop the caps. what is "calc"?
<nicholas_> sudo apt-get install call
<nicholas_> sudo apt-get install calc
<nicholas_> ))
<LjL> nicholas_: there is no such package
<CALC> woah whats sudo mean
<LjL> !sudo > CALC
<ubottu> CALC, please see my private message
<Aure_> Is there some documentation about troubleshooting bluetooth somewhere? It works on 12.04 but doesn't on 11.10 on my laptop, and I want to poke around with it. Any help appreciated.
<CALC> its asking me for a password
<LjL> CALC: that would be your user's password.
<Pici> wii CALC
<nicholas_> sudo apt-get install gcalctool
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: sorry, did you mention the ubuntu version? if so, i missed it.
<CALC> how many calcs are there
<wagner> Aure_: I am using a bluetooth keyboard on 11.10
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: 11.10
<LjL> CALC: do you mean calculators? please make a better effort at making yourself understood, if you can
<CALC> how many calcs are there
<Sathish> hi
<Sathish> am having rouble
<CALC> yes
<BluesKaj> loldma, I use VLC ..it plays most video codecs and audio can be setup for digital output for Dolby Digital and DTS etc into audio amps with those capabilities
<nicholas_> sudo apt-get install gcalctool
<Sathish> in setting up
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: is the problem reproducible reliably?
<nicholas_> CALC: sudo apt-get install gcalctool
<Sathish> a wireless network
<nicholas_> m?
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Nope, happens randomly
<LjL> CALC: qalculate, speedcrunch, xcalc  —  GNOME: qalculate-gtk, gcalctool, rcalc, gnome-genius  —  KDE: qalculate-kde, abakus, kcalc, kalgebra  —  console: bc, qalc, concalc, orpie
<Sathish> can anyone help
<DeltaHeavy> Along with random segfaults
<LjL> CALC: these are all calculators
<CALC> what one is best
<LjL> !best | CALC
<ubottu> CALC: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ravs> hello
<Aure_> wagner: Cool. This laptop has an internal BT adapter. I believe it's broadcom. BT preferences window is stuck on BT Disabled. I don't believe it is disabled via hardware switch.
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: well, those may be related. which programs are segfaulting?
<nicholas_> CALC: use google, for example: 3+5 =
<nicholas_> ))
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Maybe
<CALC> nicholas_ please i use more complex algorithms then that
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: I'd think so TBH. Although CentOS ran FLAWLESSLY for MONTHS prior to my boss making me install Ubuntu over it
<wagner> Aure_: oh, ok, can
<CALC> what do u think i am stupid
<DeltaHeavy> So I don't think it's a hardware issue
<wagner> Aure_: can't help you with that, I use a bt dongle
<DeltaHeavy> I had these problems since install
<Aure_> Okay
<LjL> CALC: if you need complex stuff but not so complex it requires a CAS, try one of the flavors of Qalculate.
<DeltaHeavy> I came here a few times but nobody could help me. Everytime I rage at it I see if there's anybody who can help me here
<nicholas_> CALC: use mathlab
<Aure_> It looks like the system is not detecting my internal Bluetooth adapter. Does anyone know how I might be able to check whether this is the case?
<LjL> nicholas_: you're not being particularly helpful, you know
<CALC> yea nicholas_
<CALC> keep your comments to yourself unless you know what you're talking about CALC
<tking> hi community! am using compiz but the rotate desktop will not rotate if a window is fully maximized is that the way it should work?
<LjL> CALC: yourself, try to be a little more forthcoming and expain what you need instead of "i need calc". one cannot guess what is it exactly that you need unless you specify.
<Aure_> Some people use the Libre/Openoffice spreadsheet app as a calc+notepad
<nicholas_> sorry dudes) i'm from Ukraine, and sometimes i not understanding your message)
<CALC> okay i haev CALC, can anyone tell me how to use bash now?
<dbon> tking: try ctrl + alt + arrow left/right
<CALC> anyone can google for me?
<zixxy> CALC, http://linuxcommand.org/  has a pretty good bash guide, there's also #bash
<CALC> cant u just tell me
<sipior> CALC: if you're genuinely interested in good answers, you might put some effort into coming up with good questions.
<sipior> CALC: but i'm guessing that's not actually true.
<DeltaHeavy> troll
<CALC> wow
<dbon> !
<CALC> thats mean DH
<tking> dbon it just switch  from windows to windows it doesn't rotate, but if i minimize all windows i can use the mouse to Button1 to drag and rotate, but this doesn't work when i hv a window fully maximized in the workspace am using at the moment
<CALC> im trying these lazy guys are just not helping
<aetoxx> DeltaHeavy, Ubuntu's serverguide seems a bad intern job when compared to RedHat.
<sipior> CALC: speaking of lazy...
<aetoxx> DeltaHeavy, and I don't think RedHat's are even that good.
<DJones> CALC: Calling people who are trying to help you lazy isn't a good way of getting help
<garply> Hello. How do I create a DNS SRV record? I googled but didn't find anything that helped me.
<medicineman> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Valve-Officially-Confirms-Steam-for-Ubuntu-12-04-281554.shtml
<dbon> tking because your mouse hast to be over the desktop to rotate the cube
<CALC> this ubuntu thing is worse then windows
<CALC> they help me there
<cfhowlett> ...annnnnnnd he's gone.
<tyler_d> awesome
<tking> dbon hmm ok
<tyler_d> I love it when people simply "pop on" with no question but a quip of a critisism with no valid effort
<tyler_d> really makes me love people
<DeltaHeavy> aetoxx: Pretty much. IMO I'd only reccommend Ubuntu to desktop users who don't know *NIX systems.
<DeltaHeavy> ANd don't want to learn *NIX
<aetoxx> DeltaHeavy, so, what do you recommend to smartasses?
<DeltaHeavy> And at this point I don't even know. I'm wondering if I'm unlucky as hell or if Ubuntu 11.10 has some serious stability issues
<tyler_d> DeltaHeavy, I don't recommend anything. I tell people whatever they are using is the best solution out there
<DeltaHeavy> aetoxx: For what purpose?
<aetoxx> DeltaHeavy, server and desktop.
<tyler_d> aeplus, whatever you are using now is perfect
<sipior> tyler_d: interesting strategy. i like it.
<medicineman> i've been pretty solid user of 10.04, but 12.04 xubuntu is awesome
<medicineman> no unity
<aetoxx> I think there is no real difference between most systems.
<aetoxx> I can make Windows looks like Linux if I wanted.
<aetoxx> AndLinux, anyone?
<tyler_d> but that's such an open statement aetoxx
<DeltaHeavy> aetoxx: For somebody framiliar with *NIX, CentOS for both although there are a lot of good options for both. For Desktop for people who don't know *NIX I'm not 100% sure but probably SuSe or something. I'd reccommend Ubuntu usually but I don't know anymore TBH, not trying to start an argument
<aetoxx> DeltaHeavy, yeah, well, I think Ubuntu is fine.
<bazhang> !ot | DeltaHeavy aetoxx
<ubottu> DeltaHeavy aetoxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DeltaHeavy> aetoxx: The way something looks and the way something functions is totally diffeerent. If you think there's not much of a difference I"d assume you're very unknowlegable about the subject.
<aetoxx> It's just that I don't see the 'added value' that businesses would obtain.
<medicineman> ArchLinux = win
<bazhang> DeltaHeavy, aetoxx thats enough
<tyler_d> completely inaccurate and vague... but sure, good for you
<tyler_d> p.s. I love getting booted off the interwebs at random
<aetoxx> Ok, I get it now: you get a Knowledge Base.
<aetoxx> So, basically providing good documentation would eat into the Ubuntu business model.
<ikonia> aetoxx: documentation is provided on https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<aetoxx> Well, that certainly explains a few things.
<aetoxx> ikonia, low-quality documentation.
<ikonia> aetoxx: then don't use it, or ammend it yourself, it's a public wiki
<aetoxx> ikonia, what would 'the knowledge base' then be for?
<sipior> aetoxx: if you're looking to throw rocks through windows, do it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<aetoxx> ikonia, are you saying that the quality is the same?
<ikonia> aetoxx: I don't know what knowledge base your referencing, do you have an ubuntu question you need the answer to
<aetoxx> ikonia, http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/services
<ikonia> aetoxx: please show me an example of the bad documentation you are referencing
<aetoxx> ikonia, the one mentioned there.
<Myrtti> guys
<aetoxx> ikonia, the serverguide pdf is quite bad.
<goldsteam> hi
<ikonia> aetoxx: any section that is incorrect ?
<cfhowlett> goldsteam, greetings.
<aetoxx> ikonia, no professional person touched that document.
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss please
<ikonia> aetoxx: please suggest a section that is incorrect
<aetoxx> ikonia, it didn't even went past the graphics department.
<aetoxx> ikonia, not so much incorrect, more useless.
<aetoxx> ikonia, I wanted to find something and it suffices to say it wasn't there.
<goldsteam> i installed the new server version on a hp proliant and now it boots with highres and the screen is moved to the left and can't modify that over the monitor settings the screen is far to left
<ikonia> aetoxx: what are you looking for, perhaps I can tell you the answer
<goldsteam> what should i do?
<aetoxx> ikonia, and Redhat did have extensive documentation on the topic.
<wcchandler> anybody have suggestions for rss readers for notify/indicator and unity on 12.04?  rss-aware and feedindicator look dead
<aetoxx> ikonia, no, I will stop wasting my time for now.
<ikonia> aetoxx: what where you looking for
<goldsteam> I'm speaking about the console screen
<aetoxx> ikonia, I will just use Redhat's documentation on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> aetoxx: what where you looking for
<Myrtti> aetoxx, ikonia: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss please
<DeltaHeavy> aetoxx: You have no idea what you're talking about so don't be so critical of others please. And I hightly suggest not doing that since they're DIFFERENT systems with files in different places and different configurations all together.
<aetoxx> DeltaHeavy, I have used Redhat too.
<MonkeyDust> please guys, take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aetoxx> DeltaHeavy, as such, you are the person who doesn't know what I am talking about. Make your stupid inferences somewhere else.
<Somelauw> Does anyone know what the process whoopsie by a user whoopsie does?
<_ruben> !info whoopsie
<ubottu> whoopsie (source: whoopsie-daisy): Ubuntu crash database submission daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.32 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 107 kB
<Somelauw> ok
<maplesoft> i have apache2 installed . how do i get tomcat. package name?
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  in a terminal, type apt-cache show whoopsie
<Pici> maplesoft: tomcat6
<maplesoft> Pici 7 would be fine too?
<Pici> maplesoft: yes. see apt-cache search tomcat
<maplesoft> Pici thx
<maplesoft> Pici do i need to configure it or it will auto integrate with apache and my www folder
<pawan> hi
<Pici> maplesoft: not sure, you may want to see what the server guide says: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/tomcat.html
<pawan> wired network not managed
<pepiii> olaaa
<pepiii> como te llamas?¿?¿
<pepiii> yo pepiii
<Pici> !es | pepiii
<ubottu> pepiii: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pepiii> poruqe te vas??¿?¿
<pepiii> no te vayas
<pepiii> me cachis
<pepiii> hello
<pepiii> i love hee
<FloodBot1> pepiii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepiii> what?¿?¿
<Pici> pepiii: This is for Ubuntu support only.
<maplesoft> Pici thx
<gratciAZ> 12.04  LTS trouble Driver Radeon 4250.. help
<heligoland> hi
<gitesh> how do i change my Login Screen?
<heligoland> Can someone help me get my USB wifi adpapter (belkin 75d7050) recognized?
<heligoland> Can someone help me get my USB wifi adpapter (belkin 75d7050) recognized?
<elliptical> hello everyone
<M00RT> heya
<elliptical> I am xinlaide
<gratciAZ> 12.04 LTS trouble Driver Radeon 4250.. help please..
<elliptical> :)
<elliptical> so many people
<elliptical> wahaha
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  does lsusb show it?
<cfhowlett> elliptical, greetings
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, not at freaking all
<elliptical> thanks
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  does lsusb show anything at all?
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, it's been 2 days and I've been using my iphone for freaking work..it's mental. right now i'm on someone else's computer
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, yeah it shows everything else...
<mrich> The Desktop background on my multimonitor setup doesn't look right in my Gnome 3.4 (on ubuntu).  Where am I going wrong? Is there a Gnome specific way to set the background?
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  sounds like a hardware issue then, maybe the adapter is malfunctioning
<heligoland> heligoland, nah i got it to work randomly but i don't even remember how i did it. when i shut down and rebooted it went away
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, the thing does work.
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  how can you tell?
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, i got it to work before, but it stopped working after i rebooted
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, and i tried doing what i did before and it's not working out again
<mrich> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  have you tried it on some other machine?
<karanga> heligoland: have you confirmed it works on another machine to rule out a physical issue?
<cfhowlett> mrich: greetings
<mrich> cfhowlett: hello
<cfhowlett> mrich: what version of ubunt?
<heligoland> karanga, i can't get it to work anywhere right now
<digital22> hi can someone help me get my alfa card working?
<mrich> cfhowlett: 12.04
<cfhowlett> mrich: looks wrong means?  perhaps a screenshot?
<karanga> I would be looking at a faulty adapter in that case. Are there any other adapters you could borrow for 5 minutes to test on your machine?
<digital22> hello?
<PrivateReese> hey guys does somebody know how to keep the system language english but switch to german keyboard and  regional formats in xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> PrivateReese: lemme look.  I've got xubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> PrivateReese: OK, I'm looking at the keyboard Layout settings and changes are greyed out.  You probably have to be root.  Then it appears you can add a Layout variant, e.g. german.
<mrich> cfhowlett: ok here's a screenshot.  I'm using 2 monitors, the left monitor is smaller than the right monitor which you can see from the screenshot.  The problem is on the right monitor where the rectangle section is missing.  http://snag.gy/0mE9I.jpg
<MonkeyDust> PrivateReese  type !locale for basic instructions, see if it's useful
<mrich> cfhowlett: this happens with all background images and solid colours.
<BWorld> Hi there, is a special setup needed if I want to connect 3 monitors, I am having 2 monitors on my non-onboard (dont know the exact name right now) and 1 over VGA via my onboard but the screen over VGA doesn't receive a signal
<cfhowlett> mrich: so no menus bars, right?
<kristenbb> so can someone else maybe help me to figure out why my system uses 100GB even though there's nothing in it?
<BWorld> At home I have 4 screens connected and using both videocards without a problem .. not tested on ubuntu yet but windows does not have any trouble
<auronandace> kristenbb: what does: df -h say?
<kristenbb> auronandace: 93% used for /
<auronandace> kristenbb: how big is /
<kristenbb> auronandace: size 77G, used 68 G, available 5.8G, and decreasing almost by the minute.
<kristenbb> kristenbb: it was 89% this morning.
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  make sure you don't have too many / obsolete kernels installed
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: it's 12.04, so I doubt it.
<kristenbb> and it's increasing for no reason. /var/log/kernel.log.1 is 10GB
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  77GB for /
<MonkeyDust> ?
<kristenbb> yes
<sipior> kristenbb: i suspect the reason is contained in that file.
<kristenbb> sipior: one of them is, yes. But I've already looked into it so I'd like the discussion to head another way. I found out that what was in kernel.log was only filling due to a bug in the encrypted file system of /home, that occurs when the system is filled. But we're going in circles. I'd like to know why it was filled in the first place.
<kubanc> is there any google drive client for ubuntu?
<auronandace> kristenbb: what have you installed?
<kristenbb> nothing much.
<auronandace> kristenbb: anything big?
<kristenbb> auronandace: no
<sipior> kristenbb: you asked about why your root filesystem was filling up. if you already knew the answer, i'm not sure why you would decide to waste our time.
<auronandace> kristenbb: not using any vms?
<sipior> kristenbb: does "sudo apt-get clean" help?
<Flavio__> hello, I have a problem using g++ 4.7, I installed it following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113291/installing-gcc-4-7
<kristenbb> sipior: well something else must be filling it too, because otherwise it wouldn't have filled and triggered the bug.
<auronandace> Flavio__: contact the ppa maintainer
<sipior> kristenbb: but now you're talking about /home, yes?
<auronandace> kristenbb: not using any vms?
<sipior> kristenbb: are these not separate partitions on your system?
<kristenbb> auronandace: no
<kristenbb> sipior: no
<auronandace> kristenbb: downloading any torrents?
<kristenbb> sipior: / and /home and in the same partition.
<kristenbb> auronandace: no
<Flavio__> auronandace: do you know any other repository for gcc?
<sipior> kristenbb: does "sudo apt-get clean" release any space?
<auronandace> kristenbb: i can't think of much that can take up that amount of space
<auronandace> kristenbb: unless you put it there
<kristenbb> sipior: it doesn't display any output
<kristenbb> auronandace: I didn't.
<sipior> kristenbb: it won't.
<auronandace> Flavio__: no sorry
<PrinzPfeifi> where are the icons hided in ubuntu i want to change some folders icons?
<PrinzPfeifi> !
<cfhowlett> kristenbb: 10 gigs is kinda small for your /home AND your / to live in ...
<kristenbb> cfhowlett: it's not 10, i'ts 77. the 10G you're referrring to is probably from when I said that the file kern.log alone was 10G big.
<PrinzPfeifi> somebody knows where the premade icons in ubuntu are located?
<cfhowlett> kristenbb: ah.  my misunderstanding.  sorry.
<kristenbb> how can I check what is using my space in /home  from command line?
<ikonia> kristenbb: du -h /home
<Nick3> @PrinzPfeifi: Maybe in /usr/share/icons ?
<PrinzPfeifi> yeah got them already thanks a lot =)
<kristenbb> ikonia: it says that . accounts for 58G
<sipior> kristenbb: you say that the kernel.log is 10G because of a bug triggered when your /home was full. but if those are the same partition, how did you have room for a 10G file when the filesystem was full?
<kristenbb> what does it mean?
<ikonia> kristenbb: there you go then
<Nick3> @PP thank Google? ;-)
<ikonia> kristenbb: there is 58GB of data in /home
<kristenbb> there is not.
<Qualia> hey, how can I capture a text from man file between two regexes ?
<kristenbb> wait
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  maybe in hidden files
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  maybe in hidden files / folders
<kristenbb> is it stupid enough to count links as part of the file system ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: du -h /home shows you a summary of each directory
<ikonia> kristenbb: you can see where space is
<kristenbb> ikonia: as I said, du -h /home doesn't say anything interesting, except the last line, that says 58 G .
<rowland> exit
<ikonia> kristenbb: yes it does, re-read it
<Pici> kristenbb: adding --max-depth=1 might make it more useful.
<LambdaDusk> hi, I am trying to develop some graphics app, and somehow I get errors when trying to open a window with GLFW and GLUT... GLFW tells me nothing, but GLUT says something about a framebuffer missing
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  pipe it to pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<cfhowlett> LambdaDusk: see @ubuntu-devel
<kristenbb> wait I don't understand, isn't du -h supposed to show me what each of the directories contain ? I mean, if it was in a hidden directory inside /home, then the output would not say 58G ., would it?
<LambdaDusk> cfhowlett: Thought that was for people who developed ubuntu itself?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: sure. May I add --max-depth ? It will shorten the length a lot
<cfhowlett> LambdaDusk: right.  just thought they might be generally more knowledgeable.  sorry if misdirected
<LambdaDusk> cfhowlett: I'll try it.
<mocker> how install xfce4.10 in ubuntu10.04
<auronandace> mocker: you don't if you still want support
<maplesoft>  I cant run a .jsp or .war     by tomcate.  i have mady /user/www as my apache dir for php and html files and place .jar and .war in that too.      https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/tomcat.html#tomcat-configuration       i cant get help from httpd or tomcat channels
<mocker> who knows
<Pici> mocker: have you asked in #xubuntu ?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/KA6eb5kP
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  and with a different maxdepth, 2 or 3 or so, or without it?
<Pici> kristenbb: It looks like you have 58gb of file sitting right in ~/
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: it's just the same, everything but the mysterious "." is peanuts
<kristenbb> Pici: yet I don't.
<kristenbb> Pici: ls -ah would show it.
<Pici> kristenbb: Anything fishy at the bottom of: ls -lhSr ~/   ?
<kristenbb> 783K
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  type this command find / -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \;
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  type this command find ~ -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \;
<kristenbb> it shows /home/kristen/.xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old
<kristenbb> maybe we're getting somewhere
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  pastebinit :)
<kristenbb> yeah ll -h .xession-errors shows 22G
<kristenbb> where is this file coming from and why is it not displayed if I just type ll ?
<kristenbb> this is crazy, it looks like this file appears from nowhere. I tried it again and now it is shown in ll of ~, but it wasn't a few minutes ago
<kristenbb> what is that file ?
<compdoc> a backup file
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: what do you want me to paste ?
<compdoc> made by gedit
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  the outcome if that find command
<compdoc> theyre supposed to be invisible
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: the outcome is just what I said. 2 files, of size 23G and 34G, .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old
<Pici> compdoc: kristenbb is taling about ~/ not files with ~ on them.
<kristenbb> so what are these files?
<TBarth> They are logfiles for graphical errors
<kristenbb> the fact that it contains the word 'session' and 'error' seem scary
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  are you not able to delete the files?
<kristenbb> I don't know, should I try to ?
<loren12345> hi
<TBarth> echo "" > /home/kristen/.xsession-errors
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  gess they're just log files
<MonkeyDust> guess
<kristenbb> but they're highly anormal
<loren12345> does anybody know of  a software that can switch my 22 inch screen to look like 10 inch?
<kristenbb> maybe I should try to understand what's in them before deleting them
<loren12345> or how to google that>?
<TBarth> I also have got theses files with many gtk errors, but only a few bytes sized
<loren12345> I'd like to see what my working desktop would look like on 10 inch
<auronandace> kristenbb: the fact that you are losing space so those files are getting bigger means you must be experiencing some graphics/session problems
<XiRoN> hi
<XiRoN> Is there a command that can Delete a user and the home directory for it
<kristenbb> I am not experiencing anything that is impairing my normal usage (except for the lack of space)
<kristenbb> I have no graphics/session problems as far as I can tell
<TBarth> kristenbb, delete the content with echo "" > /home/kristen/.xsession-errors and then open it with tail to watch what causes the errors
<auronandace> TBarth +1
<kristenbb> TBarth: I don't understand, what am I supposed to open if I just deleted them ?
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, just bought a dlink pico n150 and now it's picking up the networks but it doesn't connect
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, like, i literally just got back from the store
<auronandace> kristenbb: it gets written to, which is why its getting bigger and you're losing space
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  it picks up a signal, that's something, now configure it to make it connect
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, i put in the right password but it keeps trying over and over
<kristenbb> well in any case I would rather not delete these logs until I understand what's in them, maybe it's my only shot at understanding what's wrong. logs are meant for something.
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  password or WPA key?
<kristenbb> I moved them to another disk
<untux> how can I check out required dependencies of configure files? currently I am running my configure script until it fails, I install dependency and start over... there must be a better way doing this!
<kristenbb> How could I try to analyze them now, to see what's in it and what's wrong allegdly wrong with session/graphics?
<auronandace> kristenbb: do what TBarth suggests, blank the file then tail it and see what is causing the errors
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  type df -h
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, WPA
<karanga> kristenbb: this appears to be the issue you are experiencing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517991&page=1
<kristenbb> karanga: yes. appending it to /dev/null is only a work around, but I didn't see any solution.
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  type !wifi for instructions, it's more complete than my personal knowledge or experience
<heligoland> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest57891> .
<Guest57891> how do i copy all files form folderA into folderB and overwrite conflicts?
<Taymon> cp -f folderA/* folderB
<karanga> kristenbb: it must be a bug of sorts as the location of .xsession-errors has been moved to /tmp in 12.04 - looks like trying to remove the file with rm isn't a good idea, see post 12
<jacta> if i have ~500 gb harddirve - what would be a good partition?
<jacta> any faq's on that?
<Guest57891> taymon, thanks.
<stef1a> how do i use a local program to access remote files through an ssh in bash?
<stef1a> i.e., i have gedit installed locally, and when ssh'd, if i try to gedit a file, it says "gedit not installed"
<stef1a> b/c gedit isn't on the remote machine
<BluesKaj> jacta, depends what you intend to do
<kristenbb> karanga: hmmm. What I did instead was mv file [other_disk]. Is that okay ?
<MonkeyDust> stef1a  i'm not sure if it's possible with ssh, but you can use nfs to mount a remote device locally
<daois> Hi, I'm trying to play quake, and I'm trying to run it on a different X session (ctfl+alt+f5), and I'm running into several problems. If I go to tty5 and issue "xinit /home/qlprism/qlprism.sh -- :1", I get the app but it doesn't have nor sound, nor maximize/minimize/close bar on top, which means I'm just running X with basic defaults I guess. The other thing is that as soon as I do ctfl+alt+f7 to go back to my original X session, if I want to return, I have t
<daois> o redo the whole process again because tty5 goes to terminal mode. What approaches should I be taking here?
<jacta> BluesKaj: maybe /home in a partition for it self - and maybe some swap?
<auronandace> stef1a: what's wrong with nano?
<brontosaurusrex> stef1a, either a. sshfs b. mount ssh with nautilus c. use filezilla or some other similar client
<stef1a> auronandace: it doesn't suit me
<brontosaurusrex> stef1a, iam sure there is more options
<karanga> I'm no expert but I would move it back and use the truncate command the poster suggests. That will free up some space in the meantime and you can research this a little more in the meantime.
<brontosaurusrex> stef1a, b. is probably the easiest
<MonkeyDust> stef1a  mount the remote device on your local machine and edit from there, as if it were a loval folder
<MonkeyDust> local*
<Guest57891> Taymon, i dotn want to confirm each time a conflcit comes out, how do i overwrite by default?
<kristenbb> karanga: well in any case the space was freed with the mv command, so does that mean the warning does not apply ? Was the warning only concerning the problem of it not being freed by rm ?
<brontosaurusrex> Guest57891, man cp says something?
<Taymon> I thought that's what -f does.
<Guest57891> brontosaurusrex, nothing obvious on cp --help
<Guest57891> Taymon, its asking me for each conflict
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  problem solved?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: no
<kubanc> is there any ubuntu google drive client?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: but one symptom of it has probably been solved, yes.
<Taymon> Guest57891, try yes | cp -f folderA/* folderB
<brontosaurusrex> yeah -f is probably the magic switch
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  starte here http://www.dailytut.com/linux/google-drive-ubuntu.html
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: I still don't know why the file ~/.xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old would take more than 20G after just a few weeks.
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  it's a ppa, so officially not supported
<BluesKaj> jacta, what about a / partition for the OS , then if the OS gets corrupted a new install is possible without any data loss.
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  but technically, problem solved?
<karanga> kristenbb: I would reboot and monitor if the moved .xsession* file grows or if it is recreated in /home.
<auronandace> kristenbb: you haven't read it to find out?
<wh0empah> Hi! Question
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: well my main problem was that the system kept growing in size for no reason, and since I didn't do anything to change that,  I doubt my problem is solved. I just freed some space.
<wh0empah> I have 3500 dpi mouse, how do I make it go slower? (Sensitivity that is) :D
<kristenbb> auronandace: how would I read it?
<auronandace> wh0empah: change the mouse settings
<Zwieferl> Hi@all :-)
<auronandace> kristenbb: tail -f nameoffile
<wh0empah> sensitivity slider is already at it's lowest :(
<MonkeyDust> wh0empah  system settings, mouse and touchpad, pointer speed
<wh0empah> I think I need to change some xorg settings manually?
<TBarth> tail -n 100 -f file to get more than 10 lines :)
<kristenbb> auronandace: I have not a clue what this log means, would you like me to pastebin it ?
<karanga> kristenbb: maybe install and monitor iotop to see if you can highlight a process that is generating more i/o than it should?
<kristenbb> TBarth: I will.
<kristenbb> hmm
<Zwieferl> Problem: any screenshot done with ALT+Druck is mirrorsided wrong. :-( Any possible reasons, why?
<Ziber> So I have dual monitors working with ubuntu. But I tried connecting to a projector and did mirror, and then my laptop screen goes black and I had to restart. Any ideas why?
<maplesoft> the mysite.com:8080/index.jsp starts downloading . not executing.   so tomcat is not running. but it it is running and thats why i can see index.html on port 8080      ( mysite.com:8080 )  . what is happening?
<auronandace> kristenbb: post it, someone should know (i'm probably not smart enough)
<kristenbb> I just noticed it comes from a very peculiar package I'm probably the only one using...
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  'hotbabe'?
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<TBarth> kristenbb, in the first field of each line there should the name of the process and the process id
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: almost :p
<kristenbb> could I not parse that file, and display the lines that appear the most often ?
<Ziber> So, mirror display issue in 12.04? Anyone have any ideas?
<goldsteam> hi
<zebDiseasus> hello
<goldsteam> who's good with the server edition
<Zwieferl> screenshot of whole screen works
<goldsteam> i have a problem that the server console always switches to a resolution which does not work right
<zebDiseasus> sorry goldsteam, i'm useless with that.
<Zwieferl> with Windows7 on the same machine screenshots are ok - both!
<goldsteam> i tryed to edit grub conf
<goldsteam> but didt help
<Zwieferl> Has anybody idea how I can see what really happens pressing ALT+PrtScr ?
<gRAVITy_> I just "installed" sphinx. i dont know how to use it to dictate notes. can anyone help?
<gRAVITy_> This is teh guide i used to install http://shreyagarwal.blog.com/2010/08/19/cmu-sphinx-installation/
<Ziber> Projector not working with 12.04, anyone?
 * maplesoft waits
<Pici> gRAVITy_: Thats not something that we can really support here. Check their support page at http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wiki/communicate/ or their IRC cahnnel at #cmusphinx
<gRAVITy_> Pici: I tried their IRC :). I usually find better response here
<Pici> gRAVITy_: We don't have anything to do with that project though.
<zaspire> Grey1: ping
<gRAVITy_> Pici: Ya. thanks for the help. I knew it wasa long shot but by any chance if someone fiddled with it
<gRAVITy_> i would have got some help :)
<AdvoWork> I've just done postconf | grep hostname and can see: myhostname = server.office.domainname.co.uk and smtp_helo_name = $myhostname. Do these have to match? Could I set smtp_helo_name to be mail.maindomain.com instead?
<__gilles> hi
<__gilles> not very familiar with ubuntu specifically
<zaspire> Grey2: hey
<__gilles> are the packages synched with debian ?
<auronandace> __gilles: ubuntu maintains its own repos
<__gilles> let me rephrase: if someome ports a software to debian, will it be available ultimately on ubuntu ?
<Pici> __gilles: We sync from debian before each release. The repositorys are 'static' after a release has been made though.
<__gilles> ok
<__gilles> so then the software would be available at next release if it were made available by debian during this release ?
<__gilles> (curious about the process)
<auronandace> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<__gilles> thanks
<mrich> I'm using 2 monitors, the left is smaller than the right, and my desktop looks like this : http://snag.gy/0mE9I.jpg   The issue is that on the right bigger monitor there is a block at the bottom where there is no background.  This happens with all images.  Anyone know of  a way around it?  I'm using Gnome 3.4 on Ubuntu 12.04.
<__gilles> ok nice, first sentence on the NewPackages page answers my question
<Pici> __gilles: As far as we haven't passed the last sync from debian for QQ, yes.
<__gilles> thanks a lot
<__gilles> you work for ubuntu ?
<Pici> __gilles: Nope, just a volunteer.
<__gilles> 'kie dokie ;)
<__gilles> thanks for your answers, i'm back to idle and work
<Zwieferl> I ask again: why does ALT+PrtScr produce mirror-inverted pics of whole screen instaed of active window?
<Zwieferl> nobody knows the trouble I've seen?
<BluesKaj> Zwieferl, wanna bet :)
<MonkeyDust> Zwieferl  perfectly beautiful screenshot here
<Zwieferl> but not @ ubuntu :-( on my machine
<Zwieferl> is there anywhere a logfile for screenshots?
<kevinlu310> My laptop automatically logout occasionally without any warning after I upgraded to 12.04 LTS. Anybody knows how to fix it? It drives me crazy because sometimes I loose my unsaved work on it.
<Zwieferl> @BluesKaj: I don't wanna bet, I'd like to get an answer ;-)
<Ziber> Is there something I have to do in order to get mirror displays to work with 12.04? I can extend to my external monitor just fine, but I want to be able to use a projector as well.
<maplesoft>  tomcat runs .html files in /var/www   on its default port of 8080 but does not runs .jsp files . instead it starts downloading them. why is that?
<auronandace> maplesoft: there is also a server channel #ubuntu-server (might find someone there who knows)
<maplesoft> auronandace no one knows there too. its been an hour
<auronandace> maplesoft: is there a tomcat channel?
<Ziber> other than my projector problem, im also trying to run a local apache on my computer, but it's saying that 127.0.0.1:80 is bound by another process. lsof -ni | grep :80 says there is not anything on that port. thoughts?
<Ziber> opening up http://localhost/ in a browser shows the default http page, but i want it to use a vhost in my /home ...
<Zwieferl> it seems the only working guy/girl is the one who notes who is entering or leaving ;-)
<maplesoft> auronandace no help there eidther
<Zwieferl> once again: ALT+PrtScr produces mirror-inverted screenshot of whole screen instead of activ window -> WHY?
<Pici> Zwieferl: Have you looked into compiz's keybindings?
<auronandace> maplesoft: sorry i am unable to help, i have no server experience whatsoever
<Zwieferl> yes! they seems to be ok
<Zwieferl> I use gnome-shell (ubuntu 12.04).
<Zwieferl> with windows7 it is ok
<TBarth> kristenbb, did you already figure out which program causes the xsession errors?
<kristenbb> TBarth: no
<TBarth> why not? :)
<kristenbb> TBarth: because as I said I have a doubt about a particular package. I sent an email to the developer and i'm waiting for his answer.
<kristenbb> TBarth: thank you very much for your concern though.
<MattDunbar> today I rm -rf /'d a ubuntu machine
<MattDunbar> best thing I've done in a while
<TBarth> As root? :-)
<MattDunbar> of course
<MattDunbar> had to add a flag
<Ziber> --no-preserve-root? :P
<MattDunbar> yeah lol
<Ziber> always kinda wanted to do that.
<MattDunbar> system locked up and showed the background
<MattDunbar> on reboot only the boot loader was left
<Pici> MattDunbar: Do you actually have a support question?
<MattDunbar> filesystem was preserved as fat32, thats about it
<MattDunbar> Pici: No
<Ziber> also, currently im dualbooting win7 and ubuntu. kinda want to just move to ubuntu as my primary OS. could i extend the parition that ubuntu's on if i remove win7?
<Pici> MattDunbar: We like to keep this channel open for support only, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<MattDunbar> Could add a 2nd partition and move /home and a few other things there.
<auronandace> Ziber: through a livecd yes
<MattDunbar> k
<Ziber> flashdrive work too?
<MattDunbar> yeah
<auronandace> Ziber: yes
<MattDunbar> Would it be possible to rm -rf / --no-preserve-root from a bash script?
<MattDunbar> any restrictions on it?
<eigoom> <MattDunbar> best thing I've done in a while < you should try 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1m' rm -rf / has nothing on dd
<ikonia> eigoom: no
<ikonia> eigoom: do not try to wreck poeoples machines
<MattDunbar> whats that do exactly?  FIll the HD?
<ikonia> MattDunbar: it will cause damage to your machine.
<ikonia> don't run it
<eigoom> ikonia, was I trying to?
<MattDunbar> How does it work?
<ikonia> eigoom: yes
<MattDunbar> I'm curious, not going to run it
<beandog> :B
<beandog> It completely erases the drive
<ikonia> MattDunbar: I suggest "man dd" to understand the dd options
<anonymous_> what is Tor?
<eigoom> ikonia, I feel you misinterpreted it, I was making a joke
<MattDunbar> So ti will physically damage it?  Or just 0write the drive?
<ikonia> eigoom: please don't - he could have typed that
<ikonia> you suggested he try it, even as a joke,
<eigoom> I am sorry for the misunderstanding it caused.
<ikonia> MattDunbar: wipe your data
<MattDunbar> ah
<ikonia> eigoom: not a problem, thank you
<auronandace> !tor | anonymous_
<MattDunbar> no big deal
<ubottu> anonymous_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<MattDunbar> I just wiped it intentionally
<MattDunbar> but did it with rm -rf / …
<ikonia> MattDunbar: no you didn't
<ikonia> MattDunbar: as that won't work, but please stop pasting that into a channel
<MattDunbar> it will work Ikonia
<ikonia> no, it won't
<MattDunbar> there is the extra flag I mentioned earlier.
<MattDunbar> I locked up ubuntu, then rebooted.
<ikonia> please stop referencing these commands, they are of no value to a support channel.
<anonymous_> <auronandace> thank you.
<MattDunbar> everything was gone, less the bootloader.
<gr72> Hey guys, i downloaded the ubuntu one app for android, and it keeps trying to use my google account affiliated with my android tablet. And it wont allow me to use the account I made from my browser.
<auronandace> anonymous_: no worries :)
<beandog> MattDunbar: well that is easy to delete too
<_manu_> Hi, does anyone know where the default dircolors database is located on Ubuntu? On other distributions (Google says) it's at /etc/dircolors or /etc/dir_colors or /etc/LS_COLORS. But not on Ubuntu. Any help?
<MattDunbar> yeah
<MattDunbar> just didn't try to
<MattDunbar> kinda locked up the system before I had the chance too
<MattDunbar> Do any  bash scripts run as root on boot on a clean install?
<bencc> is there a server that handles logging events to multiple files?
<ikonia> MattDunbar: what bash scripts ?
<MattDunbar> sh scripts sorry
<ikonia> bencc: I'd guess it maybe possible with syslog
<ikonia> MattDunbar: what scripts ?
<auronandace> ikonia: i think MattDunbar's intentions are malicious
<ikonia> auronandace: it's possible
<MattDunbar> auronandace: orly?
<Zwieferl> nobody knows the trouble I've posted ==> so I quit. greetings from Vienna :-) Bye@all8-)
<MattDunbar> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1m
<MattDunbar> run it now
<ikonia> auronandace: obviously don't
<MattDunbar> as root
<ikonia> auronandace: clearly your not going to run that
<auronandace> ikonia: haha, i'm not that stupid
<ikonia> auronandace: just checking
<kristenbb> there are so many logs filling my drive, it's crazy. I've just found yet another one. It keeps saying (gnome-settings-daemon:17330): libappindicator-CRITICAL **: app_indicator_set_label: assertion `IS_APP_INDICATOR (self)' failed. What does it mean?
<halcon> hola
<kristenbb> I'm just discovering a whole new part of ubuntu, it's actually full of bugs, this one appears to be a bug too. the more I dig to find out what could fill my drive, the more bugs I find.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/969359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969359 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "[keyboard]: gnome-settings-daemon consumes 100% cpu (and blinking numlock)" [High,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> I'm ashamed that a fellow canuck would post such evil commands here .
<rocki34> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu on VM. I can't get my USB recognized by the guest OS. I'm using VirtualBox.
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  it's a vboxusers thing
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<zorin> I am having mount issues .. My phone was always recognized before but now I get "Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<LmAt> I see that /dev/sda3 is mounted on /, but how can I tell what files are on that drive? since /dev/sda4 is mounted on /home, I'm guessing everything in /home isn't on /dev/sda3, but what else?
<jiffe98> grr, pandora's been a piece of crap lately
<hilary> I'm having a problem with a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04. GRUB failed to install so I used the boot-repair tool. Resulting pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096744/ . Now when I try to start, GRUB loads but it goes to the loading ubuntu screen and seems to wait forever without doing anything.
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  that was not the right link
<Node_249> i try to stream my video but can not see not from here, just loading. what to i do wrong?
<Node_249> i use live video stream 0.5b
<Node_249> http://141.255.184.69/LiveVideo/stream.html
<Node_249> do i miss some plugin?
<Node_249> i have java installed
<rocki34> hilary: Did you check the MD5 of your Ubuntu download?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, With the problems that you and I've been discussing, I wonder if dding my sdb would help with that bad superblock and bad magic number stuff?
<hilary> No, how do I do this?
<Node_249> no i just have problem to stream out my video.
<zorin> Also, Unable to turn bluetooth on.. I find the switch but it is greyed out.. I downloaded a manager but still no luck
<Node_249> i have java and flash
<rocki34> hilary: The iso you download from the official site, do you know where it's located?
<rocki34> and can you access it?
<OerHeks> Node_249, the page will never show a video, just a 'loading' gif
<Node_249> OerHeks: hmmmm
<Node_249> im must do something wrong i try to set it up agian
<Node_249> its first time i use this
<hilary> I created a live USB which I am running on, but I don't have the original iso
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, dd'ing to where tho ?
<[snake]> is it possible to see when a file was created. this seems like a dumb question, but I'm not seeing date created anywhere :p
<rocki34> hilary: Alright, download an ISO and then run an MD5sum
<[snake]> all that shows is date modified.
<OerHeks> Node_249, this is the source i see >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096794/
<rocki34> hilary: Most install problems with linux distro's stem from the ISO not being the same as the one they were trying to download.
<OerHeks> Node_249, connecting to your server over 8080, that is correct. but then it does not call any videostream routine.
<rocki34> MonkeyDust: You gave me a link, and the said it was the wrong one. I'm confused.
<zorin> How to turn on bluetooth
<hilary> alright, I'll reply back when that finishes. Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  yeah, i was too fast
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Nah, I just meant that since I've already tried a new partition table; reformatting; reinstalling with the same "no boot" results, dding the entire drive, then repeating partitioning, reinstalling might be the answer.. Just a wild guess on my part.
<rocki34> hilary: No problem :)
<Node_249> OerHeks: i will try to set it up agian.. i want the viedo to comeout..
<MonkeyDust> zorin  are you using zorin os?
<rocki34> monkeydust: So, you can't help me. Or did you give me a link that I wasn't aware of?
<zorin> MonkeyDust Yes..
<[snake]> okay, I figured it out.. only UFS2 supports "birth date" from a file.
<john_rambo> I just finished installing Ubuntu Minimal Install || Which package do I need to install to get the Hardware Drivers utility ?
<MonkeyDust> zorin  zorin os is not supported here
<zorin> MonkeyDust where can I get support???
<rangergord> hi
<IdleOne> john_rambo: jockey
<daois> Hi,  I have a plantronics headset which has its own sound card. I'm playing quakelive and I'm launching in a separate xsession, the problem is that in game, the sound goes throught my laptop's speakers rather than throught my headphones.  It doesn't matter what I do to the sound configuration assistant that ubuntu has, the sound still goes through the speakers. What can I do?
<[snake]> john_rambo, jockey-gtk for the gui
<john_rambo> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> zorin  there are a few people in #zorinos
<zorin> MonkeyDust ok thanks.. I will try
<bengalikid> can someone help me with this issue im having for my dual monitor setup on 12.04?
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta check my other install
<te> bengalikid: Depends on what GUI and Display Adapter/Driver you have installed.
<bengalikid> i have unity on gnome
<bengalikid> i dont know what display adapter/driver i have
<bengalikid> how can i verify
<te> bengalikid: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<subz3r0> unity on gnome?
<rhizmoe> no traceroute by default? weird.
<subz3r0> te: ????
<bengalikid> it says thats not a valid comand
<subz3r0> bengalikid, lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2
<te> grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<subz3r0> use my command... lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2
<Ziber> What's a good GUI for looking at the paritions on the HD?
<bengalikid>  VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1650] 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Ziber> in 12.04
<bengalikid> gparted
<subz3r0> gparted
<rocki34> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu on VM. I can't get my USB recognized by the guest OS. I'm using VirtualBox.
<MonkeyDust> bengalikid  so intel
<bengalikid> @MonkeyDust
<bengalikid> yes
<subz3r0> rocki34, you have to install the "tools"
<subz3r0> dont know the exact name
<subz3r0> but wait, let me see
<ZeroAdam> rocki34: VirtualBoxGuestAdditions
<rocki34> subz3ro: I know what you mean, and I have already installed them.
<rocki34> Still I can't get it to recognize
<subz3r0> "VirtualBox 4.1.18 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack"
<ZeroAdam> rocki34 also have the settings for Enable USB controller checked?
<subz3r0> are you sure, that you've installed the correct version for your VirtualBox?
<te> bengalikid: Prbably a latop, with intel 8086:0116 Chip, driver is i915
<rocki34> subz3ro: Wait, do you mean the Virtualbox Extension Pack?
<bengalikid> te: it is an hp with a core i5 i know that
<bengalikid> the graphics are integrated
<bengalikid> in think hd3000
<__sjh> how do i add more than 4 desktops? first time using ubuntu since 8.04 i think!
<rocki34> subz3ro: Sorry, yeah that's exactly what you meant.
<auronandace> __sjh: in unity?
<__sjh> auronandace, uhuh
<auronandace> __sjh: myunity is in the repos, that can add more desktops
<auronandace> !info myunity | __sjh
<ubottu> __sjh: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<__sjh> auronandace, cheers, guessing some of the other options i'm after will be in there also
<auronandace> __sjh: depends what you are looking for, unity isn't very configurable
<buck_> #llvm
<__sjh> auronandace, i've been vaguely aware of the hate sent its way ... but I like to approach things with an open mind ... i'm guessing it's not that hard to do away with & go back to xmonad
<Application> Ok, webkit is working good and the channel is fixed :D
<Myrth> hi, is there a way to disable automatic changing grub configuration when kernel is upgraded? I have a special kernel with SSD driver added, and when the new kernel boots it can't get out of initramfs.. thanks
<auronandace> __sjh: i quite like unity but xfce remains my favourite, unity just isn't as configurable as i'd like
<te> bengalikid: was on the phone.  But, what you have there, probably has on configuration menu and youre prolly stuck with what ever you can do with xrandr
<te> ... which is a bit limited.
<__sjh> auronandace, as long as it has a sane set of shortcuts i dont mind too much , used xmonad for ages but just fancy using something more ... normal ;)
<bengalikid> te: sorry for being a noob but whats xrandr and is there any way to update my drivers to the latest ones? I just started using linux and used to be a windows users
<te> bengalikid: But I'm only speculating.  You'll have to fish around and see.
<__sjh> anyway gott reboot, cheers!
<te> bengalikid: Open a terminal, type:  man xrandr   hit enter, space bar to scroll down, page up or up arrow to go up.
<te> bengalikid: or just PageUp and PageDown
<okay> Hi, I just switched from arch linux and I KNOW ati propietary drivers worked TERRIIBLY with gnome3/cinnamon, but do they work with unity? as in no graphical quarks?
<Seveas> unity works just fine with most drivers
<siavashserver> okay, why not xfce + arch?
<barefoot> anyone else have issues with flash in 12.04 at livemocha.com?
<okay> siavashserver; I've just moved up into the mountains with hardly any internet/time to maintain such an installation anymore, so ubuntu would be easier
<okay> was just wondering since they were always glitchy with gnome3/cinnamon
<subz3r0> okay, two friends of mine have ati gpu's and no problems at all
<subz3r0> with gnome shell...
<siavashserver> okay, there is a trick in arch wiki, makes gnome shell to run smooth
<okay> subz3r0; if you'd ever ran catalyst with it, you'd see what I'm talking about
<ki4ro> barefoot: Just went there and the front page works.  You want me to go to another page?
<subz3r0> 12.04 standard installation, and everything is working out of the box.
<barefoot> ki4ro: the issue is when you try to do a language lesson, there seems to be many people complaining about it online but no fixes
<ki4ro> barefoot: So do you need me to go to another page to see what happens?
<barefoot> ki4ro: if you are signed up with them sure, try to start any lesson
<barefoot> can post a screenshot
<ki4ro> barefoot: Sorry, not signed up
<rocki34> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu on VM. I can't get my USB recognized by the guest OS. I'm using VirtualBox.
<Yxven> I downloaded some svg icons from http://game-icons.net/, but when I try loading them into gimp or inkscape, they don't render properly. Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this?
<john_rambo> Inn PCmanfm I see no icons (for files & folders)
<subz3r0> rocki34, you already rebooted the system after installation of the correct extension pack?
<Myrth> how to rescan /dev/sd* after modprobe a driver? thanks
<bengalikid> :te thanks for all your help
<bengalikid> :i'll play around with it
<Seveas> Myrth, modprobing a driver generally does that for you. Check the dmesg output
<rocki34> subz3r0: Yeah, I've installed the extension pack and rebooted the system
<barefoot> ki4ro: I apparently have flash: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=11829er&s=6 but livemocha.com doesnt think so: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2v2iqom&s=6
<siavashserver> okay, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst#Laggs.2Fslow_windows_movement_in_GNOME3
<siavashserver> here is the fix ^
<subz3r0> rocki34, does the group "vboxuser" exist?
<bazhang> siavashserver, thats for arch?
<subz3r0> "vboxusers"§
<rocki34> subz3r0: When I right click on the USB icon it says 'No devices connected' even though my USB stick is recognized by my host OS.
<siavashserver> bazhang, yes archlinux
<bazhang> siavashserver, why post it here, this is ubuntu support
<okay> siavashserver; first of all, that's not why I'm on ubuntu, 2nd of all, I'm talking about the graphical glitches, not performance issues
<okay> thank you though
<siavashserver> bazhang, okay asked
<Myrth> Seveas: the only thing in dmesg i see is: ocz10xx: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel. Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
<okay> I just wanted to know if unity suffers from the same sort of glitches under catalyst
<bazhang> siavashserver, lets stay on topic with ubuntu support only please
<okay> as gnome 3*
<siavashserver> okay, that fixes graphical glitches too btw
<siavashserver> bazhang, ok dude
<okay> well, I'll try it later if I get cinnamon installed
<okay> thanks
<tiagoNOOB> my ubuntu grub2 dont recognize my archlinux kernels anymore. Why?
<rocki34> subz3r0: When you say extension pack, do you mean the Guest Additions?  http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp11962400
<okay> tiagoNOOB: uhh, is there an os-prober package for ubuntu?
<tiagoNOOB> okay, its installed, it use to run whell. I don't know what happend. I got a kernel-update in Archlinux, i booted in ubuntu tu run grub-mkconf to update. I don't remember if i got a grub2 update from ubuntu repos...
<tiagoNOOB> okay, os-prober is installed
<john_rambo> what do I need to install before installing the nvidia run file?
<non> I am installing a new HDD and I want to run only ubuntu on it
<non> I've been using ubuntu for a month or so
<non> should the install be idiotproof ? on a new HDD
 * Hyperbyte high fives non
<Hyperbyte> Sure.
<non> thanks man
<Hyperbyte> You know the saying though, 'invent a system that's idiot-proof and someone else will invent a better idiot' ;-)
<non> I figure if I have a problem I can reinstall the old drive and get help
<Hyperbyte> But I'm reasonably sure you'll manage. ;-)
<tolmun> which gimp 2.x to install?
<Hyperbyte> tolmun, whichever you prefer
<lduros> does this mean that my /tmp folder is in the RAM: tmpfs           3.9G   16K  3.9G   1% /tmp
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Nogal> hey everyone
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<azei> hello there
<traveller1> hello i am having trouble installing ustudio wether via cd or usb
<traveller1> it seems to hang after saying that i have nothing to import...
<subz3r0> traveller1, check if the iso file isnt corrupted
<traveller1> md5sum checks out fine
<traveller1> is using sudo apt-get purge ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu
<Nogal> hey, anyone know a good way to set up a system to take video with nearly instant replay? I'm looking into getting a recording service set up for a local gym.
<traveller1> the solution?
<subz3r0> and "having trouble" isnt a explanation of a problem
<traveller1> the installer hangs
<azei> each i want to open my terminal i would that it run a command for example date to display the date, and by pressing a key i would like that it display
<azei> that it give access on the prompt
<IMEI_Unlockitfre> So is the only cobol compiler available for ubuntu linux opencobol anybody know?
<azei> how to do ?
<traveller1> hello purging ubiquity-slideshow is helpful???
<Seveas> IMEI_Unlockitfre, there is no other cobol compiler in the default repos. Maybe there's a 3rd-party one
<traveller1> it seems that there is a bug for those with amd
<OerHeks> IMEI_Unlockitfre, else there is netcobol from IBM >> http://www.netcobol.com/
<traveller1> anyone else with amd systems that had installations hanging for 12.04?
<rocki34> traveller1: Have you ran an MD5 checksum on your ISO?
<colorsother> is there a pastebin for images?
<rocki34> colorsother: You mean image hosters? Like imgur?
<tolmun> colorsother: imgur.com
<colorsother> just a temp place where i can paste a screenshot
<rocki34> imgur.com
<Nogal> anyone know of a good way to set up a constant video webcam which we can pull back "instant replays"?
<colorsother> k
<IMEI_Unlockitfre> OerHek which ones is the best cobol compiler for business and industery uses or basically what is the closest to best free compiler I can get for cobol coding
<colorsother> can someone help my figure out my display.. everytime I restart the resolution changes back to 4:3   http://imgur.com/ExyFW
<karen_Deckers> Join #opnewblood.fr
<colorsother> nvidia GeForce 8500 GT running 12.04LTS
<greatnoob> My wi-fi is always losing connectivity. Is there a terminal command to restart Wi-Fi without restarting your whole OS?
<[snake]> when bash scripting, should the pound bang(#!) bit go before everything including comments? or is it legal to pound bang your shell after some comments if you like to?
<[snake]> did not mean for that to sound dirty if it did to anyone.
<beandog> [snake]: just the first line
<beandog> [snake]: everything else, just use # before comments
<Mattias> Where is phpmyadmin installed on ubuntu? The configuration dialogs had no support for nginx so I need to create my own vhost there.
<fruitbag> Hey.
<greatnoob> My wi-fi is always losing connectivity. Is there a terminal command to restart Wi-Fi without restarting your whole OS?
<beandog> [snake]: I wouldn't put anything on the first line though
<fruitbag> I need to know about the major and minor numbers of a device node and whether it is a block or character  device.
<[snake]> beandog, I mean like 1st line: # comment this comment that END. 2nd line: #!/bin/bash
<beandog> [snake]: hash bang needs to be on first line, always
<kubblai> greatnoob:sudo ifdown interfacename then sudo ifup interfacename
<Seveas> greasegum, sudo restart network-manager
<[snake]> beandog, thanks, that's what I was thinking was possibly the case.
<16WAATXIP> can someone help my figure out my resolution.. every time I reboot the resolution changes back to 4:3   http://imgur.com/ExyFx
<Mattias> nvm, found it
<Seveas> [snake], the linux dynamic loader (ld.so), which is what runs "binaries", recognizes the type of files based on magic numbers appearing at the start of a file. '#!' is the magic number that says "this is a script that needs another interpreter. Read a single line of text and use that as the interpreter". For ELF binaries the magic number is 0x457f and it gts a lot more complicated :-)
<[snake]> Seveas, thanks, that was a great answer :D
<beandog> [snake]: strictly speaking, if it's a shell script, you probably don't need that
<beandog> [snake]: but, good practice to do so, yadda yadda
<[snake]> beandog, ah. i see... :)
<16WAATXIP> use this link instead http://imgur.com/wVOYB
<greasegum> Seveas:: the who in the what now?
<karen_Deckers> hey
<karen_Deckers> How i see the user names, im a bit new in linux.
<Seveas> greasegum, sorry, <tab> error :)
<greasegum> ohhhhh, no prob.
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, what's your decision, or were you able to get some help ?
<16WAATXIP> anyone?
<karen_Deckers> Anonymous. >:)
<Seveas> karen_Deckers, useranames of what?
<karen_Deckers> no no i found the way of it xD sorry
<tolmun> under xmonad Ubuntu-Tweak doasent show login settings. Is there other ways to edit login screen?
<yeahbuddy_> Hello, does someone know why I can't expand my linux-partitions with some unused/unallocated space i got from shrinking my windows-partitions? Unmounted and running under live boot
<karen_Deckers> the button that say <<1708 Users>> on the left of our nicknames.
<traveller1> rocki34 are you still there ?
<traveller1> I had to reboot
<Seveas> karen_Deckers, ah, try this: /names
<traveller1> the amd computer
<diverdude> Hello... I am trying to make a grep like this: cat /var/log/mysql/mysql.log | grep "`AutosaveSender`.`id` = (77)" but i get: AutosaveSender: command not found. What am I doing wrong?
<beandog> it's trying to execute that for some reason... and it shouldn't be
<traveller1> dont know if you got the info that my md5sum was good
<beandog> the quotes should make it so it's not
<Seveas> diverdude, use single quotes instead of double
<beandog> oh there you go
<Seveas> inside double quotes `...` expands to the output of the command enclosed in it
<traveller1> will try to purge the ubiquity slideshow and see if it helps
<16WAATXIP> anyone know why i would be getting this error http://i.imgur.com/wVOYB.png after installing the additonal drivers for my nvidia GeForce 8500 GT care ( running 12.04LTS)
<karen_Deckers> lol this look like playing San Andreas : Multiplayer with the CMDS :)
<traveller1> i hope so im retrying for the 5th time
<karen_Deckers> traveller1 inspired of TimeTravel_0 ?
<karen_Deckers> Over.
<[snake]> can I log a session in terminal? input and output?
<Seveas> karen_Deckers, this channel is for providing support to ubuntu users. If you're here just to have a good time, you're more than welcome to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Seveas> [snake], you can
<Seveas> !info script
<ubottu> Package script does not exist in precise
<Seveas> [snake], use 'script', part of the 'bsdutils' package
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, I just got finished creating new part. table, reformatting and reinstallingl same unsuccessful result. The curious thing is that after the reinstall the next reboot threw me into grubrescue (as it did before) and I had to reinstall grub to sda5 (12.04). The curious part is that even though I reformatted sdb with the "/", it no longer has the/ when viewed in gparted... :-(
<beandog> Seveas: what is script?
<Seveas> beandog, a tool that can record terminal sessions
<beandog> really ......
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, I'll just be quasi-satisfied running it from livecd.. :(
<beandog> Seveas: never heard of that.  cool, thanks
<[snake]> Seveas, I got it, thanks :)
<amaurea> After an update 32-bit ALSA applications don't work. It appears that I need a 32-bit version of libasound_module_conf_pulse.so. This used to be in lib32asound2-plugins, but I can't find that package any more. Where can I get this file?
<amaurea> I use 64-bit ubuntu 12.04
<traveller1> the latest ubuntu studio installer is terrible?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Thanks again for all of your time/help! ;-)
<traveller1> its so slow to even load up into mem
<traveller1> i miss the alternate installer
<traveller1> it got the job done
<drd2> I need to know the major and minor numbers a device node is associated with and whether it is a block or character device.
<16WAATXIP> anyone know why i would be getting this error http://i.imgur.com/wVOYB.png after installing the additonal drivers for my nvidia GeForce 8500 GT care ( running 12.04LTS)
<dynamolyke> salve a tutti
<Seveas> drd2, ls -l /dv/whatever tells you that
<lotuspsychje> !it | dynamolyke
<ubottu> dynamolyke: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, it really should work as a proper install , there has to be a solution to the HDD recognition problem, altho support in bktrk would be best
<drd2> Seveas, thanks.
<dynamolyke> !list
<ubottu> dynamolyke: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dynamolyke> ciao a tutti
<Seveas> hello dynamolyke
<drd2> ls -l /dev/video0
<dynamolyke> !list
<ubottu> dynamolyke: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Seveas> drd2, that works btter in a shell :-)
<drd2> crw-rw--- 1 root video 81, 0 Jul 17 17:50 /dev/video0
<quark> i laptop is Suzuki
<quark> *my laptop is suzuki
<drd2> Seveas, I just wanted to show the output.
<quark> Sis 3 mirage graphic
<drd2> 81 is major, 0 is minor. Right?
<Seveas> the c at the start means 'character device' (block devices have a b, predictably). the major and minor device numbers are the numbers before the date
<drd2> Great.
<quark> just 800*600 graphic
<quark> how do i can get 1280*800 ?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, I totally agree; I'm convinced that it has something to do with bt using sda/b versus my UUIDs cause on reboot the first message says (the UUID) no such device and throws me into grub-rescue. If I had a more intimate knowledge of grub-rescue, I could probably fix it from there. Guess that'll be my next challenge. Ahain, thanx.
<Seveas> quark, get a bettr video card?
<drd2> Can I only do 'hd /dev/video0' or 'cat /dev/video0' with block devices?
<drd2> This is what I get: 'hd: /dev/video0: Invalid argument'
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, maybe the sata drive is mistakenly set as the default boot drive in the bios , that same scenario happened to me when i chose my 2nd drive as the default.
<lars__> Hi guys. I'm in the process of installing 12.04 from USB alongside win7. It suddenly jumped out from the gui and froze on a black screen showing five lines. Last being: "[9.846880] device-mapper: dm-raid45: initialized v0.2594b". The pointer is the standard ubuntu-loading one, but it's stuck as well. Nothing responds. Should I force it off, and try to boot? Unfortunetely, I couldn't find an answer using google.. Thanks.
<beandog> lars_: start install over
<Seveas> lars__, what do the other 4 lines say? the one you posted is harmless
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, in other words the grub menu on the 2nd drive ges overwritten at boot
<lotuspsychje> any gui package out there to set permissions to folders?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Perhaps; I've had enough for one day; don't want to try to solve the problem with the hammer.. Have a good one! And thanks again..
<Seveas> Sidewinder1, hammers are fun!
<Sidewinder1> :)
<beandog> lotuspsychje: mm, nautilus
<Seveas> lotuspsychje, the standard ubuntu file manager (nautilus) can do that
<Seveas> rightclick on a file and select the appropriate optoin
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<BluesKaj> ok Sidewinder1 , just a suggestion for the future ...got some yardwork to do and I'm trying put it off ... this is the perfect distraction ...the chainsaw can wait :)
<Seveas> BluesKaj, chainsaws are fun too! :D
<BluesKaj> Seveas, well this new one has a bit of power that I'm not used to ...like a wild animal on the leash
<Seveas> sounds dangerous
 * Sidewinder1 Uses BluesKaj 's chainsaw to the stinkin' sdb drive... Wait, it passed right through it; should've used the UUID. :)
<Sidewinder1> No more OT nonsense..
<BluesKaj> well , I'll get used to it Seveas ..eventually
<lotuspsychje> Seveas:any ida why ubuntu does not set permissions to unreadable for other users by default
<Seveas> lotuspsychje, because your umask does not include that bit
<lars__> Seveas, It reads the following: 1. "[9.822592] Btrfs loaded" 2. "[9.827859] xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse" 3. "[9.846326]   generic_sse: 9559.000 MB/sec" 4. "[9.846328] xor: using function: generic_sse (9559.00 MB/sec)"
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: does not make any sense right other users can browse folder of root and its conent?
<Seveas> lars__, ok, that's useless I'm afraid. Retrying (and praying that it works) seems like the best idea
<lars__> Seveas, Ok thanks!
<Seveas> lotuspsychje, there shouldn't be anything in there anyway as you're not supposed to be root :)
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: you cant open the file, but you sure can see it and its filename right
<MiteshShah> lotuspsychje, Except this other users can read each other files by default. When i'm notice this thing and check ubuntu website ubuntu says its not bug its features for new ubuntu users to easily access each other files
<sheriffjallow> hi
<lotuspsychje> MiteshShah: yes tnx i know its not a bug, just was curious about the philosopy behind it
<jacta> Can anyone tell me if this is all wrong - just installed OS - http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07172012-073138pm.php
<lotuspsychje> jacta: you did not use full hd space
<Brent> What's the best practice.. Should I update everything when Ubuntu tells me to? - Seems like every couple days update manager pops up with a big list.
<jacta> lotuspsychje, no - not yet - forgot to add the rest as "storage"
<lotuspsychje> Brent: yes, update always when it asks you
<lotuspsychje> jacta: you can format the unallocated space with dd
<lotuspsychje> jacta: or reformat ubuntu and use all space
<jacta> but is the current setup good?
<Brent> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> jacta:well that depends on your needs..why did you make sda3 only 13gig?
<gr33n7007h> Where do I add scripts to start before X server starts?
<lotuspsychje> jacta: you hd is 250gig right, so i would choose full hd space on ubuntu install: 1swap, 1 home sda1
<rocki34> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu on VM. I can't get my USB recognized by the guest OS. I'm using VirtualBox.
<kriskropd> rocki34: did you install vbox guest addons?
<rocki34> kriskropd: Yep.
<lotuspsychje> gr33n7007h: what kinda script you wanna run?
<gr33n7007h> lotuspsychje, A shell script to aquire an IP address before X server starts
<kriskropd> gr33n7007h: /etc/rc.local probably is where you will run your script
<kriskropd> probably
<rocki34> kriskropd: Thing is my USB isn't getting recognized by Virtualbox itself. If I go into settings>USB>Add filter, my USB doesn't show up there either.
<gr33n7007h> kriskropd, i'll try thanks man!
<kriskropd> rocki34: yeah, I figured your problem was irrelevant to ubuntu, but gimme a sec ill play with it in a moment
<rocki34> kriskropd: But my host OS is detecting it.
<lotuspsychje> rocki34: arent there requierd usb drivers on the Os you running on virtualbox (did you check driverlist)?
<rocki34> lotuspsychje: How do I check driver list?
<lotuspsychje> rocki34: what is your guest Os?
<rocki34> lotuspsychje: I haven't installed anything except for the Vbox extension pack and add-on
<kriskropd> rocki34: in the vm window, under the drop down menu "Devices > Usb Devices " Do you see your usb device?
<jacta> lotuspsychje, is this so bad? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07172012-074423pm.php
<bluewave22> having issue with my nvidia card and a fresh install of 12.04LTS.  I had everything working perfect with the Nvidia Additional Driviers but after rebooting my box i cannot get the resolution to 1680x1050
<etio> I just plugged a serial ata HDD in my ubuntu server and turned it on, how can I browse to the disk ? Do I have to mount it first?
<drd2> I've created a device node using the following command: mknod /dev/webcam b 81 0
<lotuspsychje> bluewave22:are you running nvidia-current?
<bluewave22> yes
<rocki34> kriskropd: It says 'no USB devices connected'
<lotuspsychje> bluewave22: i think ubuntu choose best res by default, not sure if you can change
<drd2> The node seems to be created, but when I enter 'hd /dev/webcam', I am told that no such device exists.
<bluewave22> nvidia-settings had all the correct info in as well as my dell monitor and now its gone
<lotuspsychje> etio: is it ext or ntfs or fat?
<etio> Not sure lotuspsychje
<kriskropd> rocki34: which virtual box do you ahve installed, the OSE version i don't think supports usb.. did you get it from the ubuntu repositories?
<lotuspsychje> !info pysdm | etio
<etio> lotuspsychje: I just plugged an unknown serial ata HDD in there
<ubottu> etio: pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<bluewave22> i dont have the option for 1680x1050 any longer..
<rocki34> kriskropd: I used Synaptic to install Vbox.
<etio> cheers lotuspsychje ill check it out
<lotuspsychje> etio: whit this tool you can automount drives at boot
<etio> lotuspsychje: sounds like what i need
<etio> lotuspsychje: what is the normal destinion on a linux folder structure for a secondary hdd?
<etio> destination*
<te> etio: what ever you want it to be.
<rocki34> kriskropd: My Vbox version is: 4.1.12_Ubuntu r77245
<lotuspsychje> etio: /dev/sda2 for linux, or /media/ntfs2
<etio> te: any guidelines to follow? where do people usually do it
<etio> ah ok thanks lotuspsychje
<te> etio: You'll more than likely want to set it up with a mount point
<bluewave22> i've tried installing the nvidia-173 driver but the install errors out with this dependency messages : http://pastebin.com/9Mh5rwmA
<tolmun> installing python3.* inside virtualenvwrapper on 12.04 is unsuported?
<amaurea> The solution to my problem turned out to be that I had to install libalsa2-plugins:i386. I was not aware of this :i386-syntax.
<ResQue> etio: it depends on the type of harddrive connection, if you are talking about the location of the physical drive normal its /dev/sda* or /dev/hd* for sata or ide respectivly
<kriskropd> rocki34: is the user running virtualbox also in the 'vboxusers' group?
<rocki34> kriskropd: How do I check that?
<ResQue> etio: or maybe you are talking about where you mount a partition
<sophie_> hi. I can't start my computer, no OS found. what can I do ?
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<ResQue> ufrgs: hello
<rocki34> hello
<etio> i'm not mounting any partition ResQue
<subz3r0> rocki34, i gave you this advice like three times..
<ResQue> etio: then its what i said first
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:what are you trying to do? install ubuntu?
<subz3r0> and i would strongly recomment NOT TO USE the version from the softwarecenter...
<subz3r0> use this: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: no it is already installed
<te> etio: Maybe you should explain your end goal.
<ResQue> etio: has this answered your question?
<kriskropd> rocki34:  rocki34 you can check the groups a user is in with 'groups username'
<etio> te: my end goal is to have a folder in /media/HDD2/ with the whole disk
<etio> yes ResQue, cheers
<beandog> subz3r0: don't they have a repo?  I thought that's where I got mine
<etio> te: assuming that theres only 1 partition on the disk
<ufrgs> My computer is quite slow and I figured maybe the disk is getting too small. I decided to check disk space but couldn't figure how does it works. Could someone help me on it please?
<te> etio: The above is your mount point.
<etio> te: allright
<lotuspsychje> sophie_: you have other usb connected to your pc, or BIOS settings changed to something else than your HD?
<ufrgs> I also have Windows installed at same disk.
<subz3r0> beandog, its outdated...
<beandog> subz3r0: oh, n/m it's down there
<kriskropd> rocki34: if the vboxusers group is not listed you can add it with 'sudo usermod -aG vboxusers username'
<te> etio: How many partitions are on the disk is up to you.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: no
<beandog> subz3r0: really?  mine works fine
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: nothing changed.
<subz3r0> i never said its not working
<ResQue> etio: use gparted to look at the partition of the disk, "sudo gparted"
<subz3r0> just out of date
<cyberC> How to login to root?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: I did shut it down by force though, but that's it.
<te> etio: What do you have now?  sudo fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:you just installed ubuntu only?
<subz3r0> v4.1.18 is the newest
<werxxx> how use the paint for ubuntu?
<etio> te: lemme check
<ResQue> etio: it will also give you the locical names and physical names of the harddrive partions and the drives them selves
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: no there are other OSes, they're not working either.
<etio> ResQue, thanks. Ill try that out. I have been using the GUI version of gparted before
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:one of them is win7
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: it seems grub has just been lost.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: yes
<etio> te: http://pastebin.com/VM1NE4rK
<ResQue> etio: it is a much better idea to get to grips with the terminal interface and the parted tool, like te said
<cyberC> PLEASE HELP ME OUT
<etio> ResQue: yes, for sure.
<te> etio: You'll want to create partition(s) on it to suit your needs, then the filesytem of your choice, (ext4 would be good)...
<etio> ResQue, i agree
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:i know there are some issues with win7 not liking mess with master boot record, togheter with ubuntu
<sophie_> cyberC: su
<cyberC> UNABLE TO LOGIN TO ROOT
<kriskropd> cyberC: root is disabled in ubuntu, run your commands with sudo
<ufrgs> How does Ubuntu partitionates the disk at first ?
<ufrgs> cyberC, sudo bash
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:can you install ubuntu alone?
<etio> te: In my fdisk -l , i can't really see my 250gb disk.
<gr33n7007h> kriskropd, Thanks dude! worked like a charm ;D
<ResQue> ufrgs: haha partitionates, now that cant really be a word right :P
<etio> te: nevermind
<etio> te: it is there
<te> etio: So, it's a 250G HDD?
<etio> te: yes
<subz3r0> ufrgs, ext3 i guess
<kriskropd> gr33n7007h: thats great to hear :D
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: you mean, remove windows ? no that's not an option.
<cyberC> Each time change some setting ROOT PASSWORD IS BEING ASKED
<cyberC> New to LINUX
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:can you still login to ubuntu atm?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: I can do nothing at the moment.
<ufrgs> ResQue, how would you say that ? complex word man!!
<te> etio: ok, as you can see, it is sdb  and there are two partitions on it, /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 and they are ntfs.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: it just says 'no OS found'
<ufrgs> subz3r0, what ?
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:did you try holding shift at boot, for grub loading?
<etio> !info sudo | cyberC
<rocki34> kriskropd: 'vboxusers' is listed.
<ubottu> cyberC: sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 274 kB, installed size 984 kB
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: no I did not
<te> etio: You are going to want to change that.
<te> ?
<etio> te: change what exactly?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: i didnt' know of that shortcut.
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:try that and go into ubuntu, after try a sudo apt-get update grub
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: let me try that.
<kriskropd> rocki34: idk then :x if you are certain you have the non-OSE virtualbox installed, it should work then
<te> etio: First off, .. is it a USB drive?
<ufrgs> I have tow main disk partitions sda1 and sda2
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:then reboot
<etio> te: no, lol. It is a serial ata 250gb disk
<subz3r0> ufrgs, ubuntu will use ext3.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: you're going too fast, i doubt it will even work
<rocki34> kriskropd: What do you mean by non-OSE?
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:updating grub might do the trick
<te> etio: Ok, do you want one or two or three partitions on it?  How many ?
<ufrgs> The thing is the partition it is supposed to be booting has only 100Mb, how come ?
<ResQue> ufrgs: i think maybe you mean 18:57 < ufrgs> subz3r0, what ?
<subz3r0> 100mb?
<ResQue> 18:57 < ufrgs> subz3r0, what ?
<ufrgs> subz3r0, what ?
<subz3r0> win7 installed before?
<ufrgs> ResQue, what ?
<etio> te: Since its a disk from a friend, their may be a chance it already has several partitions on it. But it probaly wont be the case. I only want to have 1 partition
<kriskropd> rocki34: virtual box has an OSE (open source edition) which lacks many things (includign USB support) and a PUEL edition (Personal Use) which has better support
<etio> te: the disk in its entirity
<ufrgs> I don't understand fdisk anymore.
<kriskropd> rocki34: both are available in the ubuntu repositories I believe
<ResQue> ufrgs: sorry i was copying and pasting, i was trying to say, maybe you mean the word partitions. As in more than one partition of a disk
<ufrgs> Could someone experienced help me please?
<ResQue> ufrgs: but i am just guessing, i had no idea what the hell you was on about, but dont worry i suck at spelling and grammer to.
<ufrgs> ResQue, well, yes.
<lars__> Seveas, The install went smooth now. When I rebooted, the bootloader didn't find the USB-device, so it disconnected when installing. Anyways, I just used a different USB-pen, and now I'm up and running. Thanks again.
<lotuspsychje> !info dd | ufrgs
<ubottu> ufrgs: Package dd does not exist in precise
<te> etio: As you can see, it has 2 NTFS partitions on it, one very small one and then one big one.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
 * kriskropd facepalm
<lars__> Seveas, *maybe it disconnected when installing*
<ufrgs> Does fdisk -l show windows partition also?
<kriskropd> i think its a bug, i have dd O.o
<etio> te: probaly windows who done that
<te> etio: What do you want to do with it?
<te> etio: Yes, probably so.
<etio> te: I want to put loads of movies on it so i can use it as a media server for my tv
<ufrgs> Like, say, sda1 would be my Ununtu partition and sda2 the Windows one, no ?
<rocki34> kriskropd: That might just be the problem. How do I check if I have the OSE version?
<etio> te: so really, i only need one folder called "movies"
<te> etio: Ok so delete both partitiions and create one new one.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: so I just tried it, didn't work
<etio> allright te
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:holding shift didnt work?
<te> etio: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<ResQue> etio: dont store all your movies on the same partition as the os is installed, when it breaks its easy to fix :-D
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: I still can't boot into any OS
<etio> te: before doing that ill backup the existing data
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: no,didn't work
<ufrgs> lotuspsychje, what ?
<ufrgs> Please, I need help, please????
<te> etio: Good idea.
<etio> ResQue: no, ill be storing it on the disk we're discussing right now
<ufrgs> I just installed GParted also.
<ResQue> etio: Just thought i would give you a heads up :-D
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:if you are sure no BIOS option has changed to any other boot device...you might wanna reformat it all
<subz3r0> ufrgs, once again. was win7 installed before? Windows 7 will create a 100mb partition.
<etio> ResQue: thanks :)
<kriskropd> rocki34: i'm not sure if this works because I installed my virtualbox without apt, but try dpkg -l virtualbox*
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: what?
<kriskropd> rocki34: i think it will list virtualbox-ose if you have it installed
<ufrgs> subz3r0, yes, it was already installed.
<etio> te: how do i actually browse into the second (big) partition?
<subz3r0> ufrgs, there you go. the 100mb partition is from win7
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:for install Os sometimes you need to set cd-rom or usb to primary boot
<te> etio: After that, just use fdisk to delete the two partitions and create one.  Fdisk will by default lable it as Linux.  Then use fsck to create the filesystem.  Then edit /etc/fstab and designate the mount point for it.
<ufrgs> subz3r0, but how come Ubuntu be booting from this partition ?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: are you saying I should lose all my data and go into the long process of reinstalling a whole system just because the shift shortcut failed? I surely do hope there are other options before coming to that.
<etio> te: allright, sounds like something i could do.
<rocki34> kriskropd: It doesn't say OSE anywhere...
<etio> te: as in, doesnt sound very complicated
<subz3r0> ufrgs, you can install ofc the bootloader there. grub doesnt need that much space
<te> etio: You will only be able to browse to it after you specify the mount point in the /etc/fstab file
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:what was the last point you could boot any Os before?
<etio> te: allright
<ufrgs> subz3r0, and both partitions have the same File System, ntfs.
<subz3r0> ufrgs, but i recommend for the next time. kill all partitions before you install it :)
<subz3r0> ufrgs, thats the deal ;)
<te> etio: man fstab  &   man fsck
<rocki34> kriskropd: Ill post a screenshot of what I'm seeing, I don't know how to determine if it's the OSE version or not.
<beandog> sophie_: wait ... what happened?
<te> etio: but we will help as needed
<ufrgs> subz3r0, and where is Ubuntu installed ?
<redscare> does anyone know how to get dhclient to work on a network with a hidden ssid?
<etio> te: allright, ill be figuring this out for the next 20min
<sophie_> beandog: nothing happened, that I know of.
<subz3r0> ufrgs, if its a fresh isntallation, just delete all partitions and reinstall ubuntu
<te> etio: not fsck  mkfs   sorry...
<sophie_> beandog: it's just that I can't boot into any OS no more.
<beandog> uh .. okay?  why not
<te> etio: Ok let us know if you need more help.
<beandog> redscare: network manager lets you do it
<subz3r0> ufrgs, i guess boatloader in partition one, ubuntu itself in partition two
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: in time, you mean? just a few minutes ago ubuntu was working.
<beandog> redscare: or do you wanna use iwconfig
<ufrgs> subz3r0, I think my disk is completely full. That is why I am wondering.
<redscare> beandog: this is actually to solve a problem i'm having with nm
<ufrgs> subz3r0, and where is windows then ?
<subz3r0> ufrgs, sorry im out of time, need to eat then leave. but im sure any1 else can help you
<beandog> redscare: whats the nm problem? (if I can ask)
<subz3r0> ufrgs, one more question, did you use WUBI?
<ufrgs> I hitnk so, why ?
<subz3r0> awww
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:did you update ubuntu before it happen?
<redscare> beandog: basically I couldn't connect to this hidden, wpa2-psk network today (i've been able to before which is strange). i decided to try to do it manually with wpa_supplicant/dhclient/iwconfig
<ufrgs> subz3r0, yes, the applicatoin from Ubuntu CD. I think so.
<rocki34> kriskropd: This is what I see. http://i.imgur.com/ye17y.png
<ufrgs> subz3r0, Why?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: no
<ufrgs> Why?
<subz3r0> explain youre question again, and tell the ppl that you used "wubi". im outta here. sorry
<redscare> wpa_supplicant connects, but dhclient just goes forever without getting an ip
<ufrgs> Whyyyy.....y ..... y....
<etio> te: How about I leave it be NTFS, mount it with /etc/fstab and delete all the existing data on there ?
<Pici> ufrgs: stop that
<beandog> redscare: k I gotta run, you can use iwconfig on cli though: iwconfig wlan0 essid <name> (or something like that)
<etio> te: sounds easier
<ufrgs> Pici, so help me!!!
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: I had other problems, but I think unrelated. also, as i said, i shut it down by force.
<ufrgs> Please :D
<ufrgs> Pici, will you :)
<ufrgs> I need
<Pici> ufrgs: I don't even know what your issue is, I just see you asking 'why'
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: the disk was full.
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:its very hard to believe ubuntu cant be booted anymore or grub
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: yet it's the case. So what can I do from here?
<subz3r0> ufrgs, "explain youre question again, and tell the ppl that you used "wubi". im outta here. sorry"
<kriskropd> rocki34: i'm not sure then :/ you should try asking in #vbox , they ought to know much more than I do ~ if they can't figure out why your virtualbox isn't working, they may be able to hint what you need to do on ubuntu to fix it
<ufrgs> Pici, well, I am facing huge problems here when I try to figure how is my HDD partioned.
<ufrgs> Pici, or partitioned, is this a word?
<subz3r0> ufrgs, what did i tell you?
<redscare> i'm having a problem where network manager won't connect to a wpa2-psk network with a hidden ssid. i then decided to isolate the problem. I can connect with wpa_supplicant, but then dhclient fails to get an IP address. I can also connect to non-hidden ssids. Can anyone help?
<te> etio: You can, but I would strongly recommend you use a native Linux filesystem. Is there date on it you want to keep?
<subz3r0> ---> WUBI <---
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:you could try windows7 cd to rescue, or ubuntu cd to repair
<subz3r0> mention that...
<subz3r0> bye
<etio> te: date?
<te> data
<te> sorry
<etio> ah
<etio> uhh
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: ok I booted into a CD. what now ?
<rocki34> kriskropd: Ugh, the smaller IRC channels never respond. I'll try to download VBox again from the official site.
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:wich one?
<etio> te: well, yes. that's why i was backing up. Might as well leave it on there.. IF ntfs is not a problem
<Pici> ufrgs: What sort of problems?
<etio> te: what kind of complications could NTFS cause?
<ufrgs> Pici, well the guy just told me to mention I've used WIBI, which I am not 100% sure either but I think so if my memory can help me this time.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<Pici> ufrgs: How did you install Ubuntu? Did you boot from the CD or did you start the install from Windows?
<kriskropd> rocki34: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/install-virtualbox-4-1-14-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ here is a brief guide if you do that
<ufrgs> Pici, I have both Windows and Ubuntu installed at this HDD. And I am starting to feel both systems are HD space short.
<te> etio: You can't have the file permissions that linux uses, but.... that's ok if you dont care.
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:you can try a repair install with ubuntu
<kriskropd> rocki34: also i'm sorry that smaller IRC channels tend to require more patience :(
<ufrgs> Pici, if I remeber well I did start installation from Windows.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: how to do that
<tolmun> selfAnswer .. missing Python3 on default 12.04
<etio> te: I actually do care. Allright ill back it up :)
<ufrgs> Pici, why is it so important ?
<te> etio: So you can leave it as is and just use /dev/sdb2
<rocki34> kriskropd: Haha, it's nothing you should be apologizing for :P
<kriskropd> rocki34: i've been there, done that, i know the pain >_<
<Pici> ufrgs: Because installing using WUBI does not partition the harddrive. It creates a file within Windows that it uses as a virtual drive.
<te> etio: Ok copy files off of it and you can put them back on again when you are done.
<etio> te: allright
<ufrgs> Pici, ohh... and is it good ?
<rocki34> kriskropd: That's not what I find annoying though. I find it annoying that the IRC channels aren't even that small; they have like 150 people sitting in there. But not one will respond for like 15 minutes.
<Pici> ufrgs: good? Many power users don't like it because it makes troubleshooting booting issues much harder to diagnose.
<rocki34> kriskropd: Thanks for the link, btw.
<ufrgs> Pici, ok, and lets say I want to partition my disk now, without loosing Windows. But reinstalling Ubuntu on its free new partition, is it possible?
<redscare> sorry for repeating, but if anyone can offer any help i'd be very grateful: i'm having a problem where network manager won't connect to a wpa2-psk network with a hidden ssid. i then decided to isolate the problem. I can connect with wpa_supplicant, but then dhclient fails to get an IP address. I can also connect to non-hidden ssids.
<kriskropd> rocki34: 150 people who have nothing to attend to will go off and do other things, leaving IRC open... I do that alot :)
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:you can try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122683/upgrade-to-precise-messed-up-grub2
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: How to do a "repair install with ubuntu" ? Should I click on "try it" rather than "install it" ?
<Pici> ufrgs: yes, but if you're having space issues in Windows, you should get those sorted out before continuing.
<siavashserver> ufrgs, http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/step-by-step-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-11-10.172128/
<te> etio: It is going to appear as just yet another directory in the already existing filesystem, so be thinking of what directory name you want for it.
<etio> te: allright
<ufrgs> Pici, do you think if I partition the disk now from Linux side, can I loose Windows?
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:try it
<subz3r0> ufrgs, just finished lunch... and YES you CAN
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: try what, exactly
<Pici> ufrgs: You should have backups before repartitioning.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: there are a few answers.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: should I just type update-grub into a terminal ?
<ufrgs> Pici, I have it, how do I do that ?
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:choose try ubuntu, then go to terminal and update grub like the link says
<ufrgs> subz3r0, man you eat fast heih!
<ufrgs> Pici, with fdisk ?
<subz3r0> not rly, was already havin lunch while talking to you
<subz3r0> use gparted
<siavashserver> ufrgs, gparted
<Pici> ufrgs: use gparted from the Ubuntu live CD
<Pici> ufrgs: But again, if you are having low diskspace issues right now, you need to figure those out before you continue.
<subz3r0> ufrgs, but be aware. you damage the bootloader of windows = Crap is going on
<karen_Deckers> t
<ufrgs> Can't I edit those partition from Windows side to ensure it will stay ?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: an error occurred. It says: can't find a device for /. is /dev mounted ?
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:interesting howto here too: http://thpc.info/dual/win7/dualboot_win7+ubuntu1204_grub_mbr_on_win7.html
<karen_Deckers>  : : : : Remember to make your ubuntu upgrades
<subz3r0> ufrgs, if you have backups, i would recommend DELETE THE WHOLE DISK (all partitions). reinstall windows(without the 100mb parition, see google for that). the rest space will be unallocated.... there u can easily install ubuntu
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: please note that this has been working before, and I didn't do anything to change it.
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:if it cant find your hd, it might be broken or very FULL, if its full its gonna be hard booting to anything..
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: I had windows 7 and ubuntu, and it was fine. Now I can't log into any of them.
<subz3r0> ufrgs, but remember, its better to first install windows 7 and then ubuntu.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: yes it might be full.
<subz3r0> Sophie_, what does "cant log int" mean?
<subz3r0> does the system boot? any of it?
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:sounds like you need a rescue cd to boot, to clean up hd space first
<sophie_> subz3r0: no it doesn't even boot
<terinjokes> is it possible to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 on an OpenVZ VPS?
<subz3r0> or is there something like "no system found"
<karen_Deckers> i use Ubuntu with only 20 Gio, the rest of the disk for Windows. i need to pratice linux CMD lines ..
<sophie_> subz3r0: i don't even get to choose which system to find, it doesn't even get to grub. I just get 'no OS found'
<lotuspsychje> subz3r0: she says she cant login to grub neither anymore
<karen_Deckers> any URl to learn Terminal use?
<subz3r0> sophie_, sorry to tell you that, buts youre in a mess now. sounds like the bootloader is gone
<lotuspsychje> !bash | karen_Deckers
<ubottu> karen_Deckers: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<subz3r0> you can run windows from cd and then try "fixmbr"
<sophie_> subz3r0: so what to do from here.
<subz3r0> but u wont be able to start ubuntu then...
<karen_Deckers> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ufrgs> subz3r0, why not ?
<ufrgs> subz3r0, because Ubuntu start from inside Grub which is inside Windows ?
<karen_Deckers> cool man, thanx . im on the lastest Ubuntu version, so alot of thing changed . the last i used was the 9.04 xD!
<RaverX3X> question is there a fast way to find out why my desktop runing  ubuntu reaches 100 percent cpu on both cores fast but my core 2 laptop does not
<melkor> why do usb's slow down so much when copying large files?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: so I am logged into the ubuntu live cd. What to do from here?
<subz3r0> ufrgs, because the win bootloader doesnt like it to be changed from grub. or even be overwritten by grub
<aaas> anyone know how i can benchmark my php performance?
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:update grub from terminal as described in the link i gave you
<subz3r0> ufrgs, there are several nice tutorials on youtube, how to install a dual boot system. just check em out
<kriskropd> RaverX3X: try running top in a shell, you can hit 'c' to show actual commands
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: I tried sudo update-grub but it displayed the error I said.
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: an error occurred. It says: can't find a device for /. is /dev mounted ?
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: please note that this has been working before, and I didn't do anything to change it.
<sophie_> sophie_: these last two were reposts.
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:the disk might be full
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: well yes I know that, so what can I do from here?
<ufrgs> subz3r0, the idea of reinstalling Windows makes me fell bad.
<karen_Deckers> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS , thats totaly new to me. the last time i was on linux it was the 9.04 ..... Thanks for that Old School chat ;)
<subz3r0> lotuspsychje, ext3 will reserve about 5% of the space.. so you cant run out of space
<subz3r0> well should not be able to...
<kriskropd> melkor: usb bus only has so much bandwidth, also Linux manages the bus a little differently than Windows from what I understand
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: and in any case shouldn't I at least be able to *read* grub ? I mean grub doesn't require *writing* to the disk, does it? Or is it possible that ubuntu overwrote over grub ???
<sophie_> subz3r0: I have ext4. don't know if it's relevant.
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:that depends what happened to the mbr
<ufrgs> Thank you guys!
<ufrgs> bye
<subz3r0> ext4 should to the same
<subz3r0> do
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: I don't know.
<sophie_> so what can I do from here?
<tolmun> is any nice dark-greay transformation pack of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> subz3r0:she told me her win7 disk was full
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: actually, only ubuntu is full.
<subz3r0> lotuspsychje, that doesnt matter to ubuntu
<sophie_> subz3r0: or might be.
<subz3r0> god damnit my f..... headache is killing me
<lotuspsychje> lol
<karen_Deckers> to put my keyboard on French Canadian it's.... control panel right?
<xangua> lotuspsychje: you can find themes in gnome-look.org
<xangua> !language | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
 * sarsaeol gives subz3r0 some hydrocodone
<subz3r0> xangua, ohh c'mon :(
<subz3r0> better dcc me some aspirin, pal! ;p
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:try a reinstall clean ubuntu next to win7, might be the easiest way
<subz3r0> sophie_ anyway. i would try to fix first the loader of windows 7 with fixmbr
<Skrillex123> HELP!! MY MIC ISINT WORKING!!
<te> Skrillex123: How can we help you?
<sophie_> subz3r0: I would rather fix it all at the same time
<Skrillex123> can you help me fix it/
<Skrillex123> i tried alsamixer and it didint wor
<Skrillex123> k
<subz3r0> sophie_: I would ask my magic glas, but i dont know where the loader of ubuntu is installed on your system, neither how many partitions you have etc :)
<groupers> I have a script (sbf_flash) which I cannot change permissions on
<te> Skrillex123: What OS do you have installed?
<RaverX3X> humm trying to figure out why wine would cause 100 percent cpu usage on my desktop vs my laptop and there almost identically the same setups
<Skrillex123> 12.04
<Skrillex123> Precise
<te> Skrillex123: Fully updated?
<Skrillex123> yup
<sophie_> why is sudo update-grub replying: "grub probe: can't find a device for /. Is grub mounted ?"
<groupers> every time I try with chmod, even with sudo, or in the file properties (clicking "Allow executing...") it just unchecks it or doesn't get the permissions
<groupers> what is the problem?
<groupers> I'm so frustrated
<te> Skrillex123: How does the mic show up in alsamixer?  Is it muted?  Is it turned up?
<Skrillex123> yes no yes
<subz3r0> sophie_, check with "mount"
<sophie_> groupers: your fs is ntfs, not ext4
<sophie_> subz3r0: what does that mean?
<groupers> sophie_, I really can't have execute permissions on files that aren't on ext partitions?
<groupers> that's obnoxious
<karen_Deckers> im installing GNOME desktop environment. . .
<subz3r0> check if the boot partition is mounted
<sophie_> which partition ?
<Skrillex123> hello?
<sophie_> this is a live cd we're talking about
<te> Skrillex123: What sound chip do you have?  lspci |grep udio
<BluesKaj> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harry__> Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<subz3r0> where grub is installed. like i said, i dont know how many partitions your disk has
<subz3r0> before you do anything, check exactly how many partitions you have.
<Skrillex123>  Realtek ALC272X
<subz3r0> bbl
<sophie_> I have a few. and a few disks too, to make it more complicated
<te> Skrillex123: See if your sound card is correctly identified in the upper left corner of the screen, (alsamixer).  If not, switch to it.
<sophie_> why is sudo update-grub replying: "grub probe: can't find a device for /. Is grub mounted ?"
<groupers> sophie_, thanks
<sophie_> groupers: you got it.
<KingFisher> WE HAD JOY WE HAD FUN
<KingFisher> WE HAD SEASONS IN THE SUN
<FloodBot1> KingFisher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingFisher> ALL OUR LIVES WE HAD FUN
<DJones> KingFisher: Stop that
<Skrillex123> Card: HDA Intel                                      F1:  Help               │
<Skrillex123> │ Chip: Realtek ALC272X                                F2:  System information
<KingFisher> thanks
<BluesKaj> Skrillex123, cat /proc/asound/modules , need to know which driver/module is loaded
<harry__> Cant see my cell phone....       unable to mount the device Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<Jordan_U> te: Are you trying to run update-grub from a LiveCD/USB?
<sophie_> yes
<Skrillex123> how do i do that
<lotuspsychje> sophie_:when you reinstall ubuntu it will save your /home and make all space
<bluewave22> hello
<te> Jordan_U: No, not me
<Jordan_U> te: Sorry, wrong nick.
<bluewave22> i need some help with my nvidia card ... help please!
<sophie_> lotuspsychje: seriously I don't want to get into that, then I would have to reinstall everything, and reconfigure it all, mouse options, keyboard shortcuts, etc, it's a long process.
<BluesKaj> Skrillex123, are you asking me ? if so please use the nick of the pewrson you want to address
<te> Skrillex123: F6 I think, (it should be on the screen).
<Jordan_U> sophie_: Note that update-grub just updates the grub.cfg, it doesn't install grub. To run update-grub from a LiveCD/USB you'll need to chroot into your installed system first.
<sophie_> Jordan_U: so is that what I need to do ?
<Skrillex123> te: STILL DOSNT WORK
<sophie_> Jordan_U: or is it just the right tool for my issue ?
<Jordan_U> sophie_: Could you give a brief recap of your issue?
<sophie_> Jordan_U: or is it just *not* the right tool for my issue ?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U:she cant boot into grub or win7 anymore,
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U:i told her to update grub from within livecd
<sophie_> Jordan_U: my issue is simple, I can't boot into any OS (I have 2, windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64b). It was working before, and I didn't change anything regarding this. I didn't install a new hdd or anything. The computer was shut down by force. And the file system where / and /home (it's the same partition) might be full.
<sophie_> Jordan_U: and yeah, even grub doesn't show.
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Just for the future, "update-grub" is never going to help with "OS not found" errors from the BIOS as it only rewrites /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it doesn't install grub.
<etio> TE: ok, i'm ready to whipe the 2 partitions off now
<etio> te: with fdisk you say?
<sophie_> Jordan_U: and I'm logged into a live cd, and waiting for instructions.
<sveint> anyone experienced with  UEFI? I have some problems with dual booting
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: ive read some errors have been fixed with mbr after a grub update with win7 corrupt
<Jordan_U> sophie_: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sophie_
<ubottu> sophie_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Skrillex123> can i reinstall ubuntu without a usb or disc?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: update-grub never touches the mbr or anything but the single file /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<lotuspsychje> jordan_U: how come win7 users corrupt their grub then on dualboots?
<BluesKaj> sophie_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: I don't understand your question. Could you try rephrasing it?
<karen_Deckers> Ok. I will uninstall Unity interface for GNOME..
<karen_Deckers> >_>
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: many ppl installing win7 dualboot with ubuntu got a corrupt grub, not booting anything anymore..
<BluesKaj> Skrillex123, copy and paste this , cat /proc/asound/modules, into the terminal , need to know which driver/module is loaded
<sveint> I have installed windows and ubuntu on seperate harddisks, and I have two EFS partitions...UEFI (bios) detects them fine individually, as do GRUB, but selecting windows in GRUB gives EFI path not found..
<lotuspsychje> there we go..
<karen_Deckers> i have windows 7 AND ubuntu into my HDD, dont have any troubleshoot =)
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Installing Windows after Ubuntu will cause you to lose grub as Windows's installer will clobber it. That has nothing to do with the "update-grub" command.
<karen_Deckers> !BASH
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<karen_Deckers> !BASH karen_deckers
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U:some website think it does help updating grub
<karen_Deckers> fail...
<Pici> karen_Deckers: *read* what ubottu told you
<Jordan_U> sveint: Could you please pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<sveint> I can boot either windows or ubuntu, but I have to select it in the bios...selecting it in grub fails..
<sveint> sure
<bluewave22> having real issues with my Nvidia card... help please!
<Skrillex123> can i reinstall ubuntu without cd or usb
<BluesKaj> Skrillex123, no, unless you upgrade to newer release over the internet
<sveint> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/MLVgaK44
<sveint> I think the problem is that windows was installed on one hd, then I inserted another and made a new EFS when installing Ubuntu
<sveint> I'm very new to UEFI, so that might have been wrong ;)
<sveint> eh, I mean UEFI system partition, not EFS
<Jordan_U> sveint: The problem is that those Windows entries are for booting Windows via BIOS, but 1: You're booted via UEFI and 2: Your Windows install needs to be loaded via UEFI.
<sveint> ok
<sveint> I tried adding soomething to 40_config, but it never got added
<tobe> Hello Plz help me. Im trying to install "libavcodec-extra-53" and also in the update "mplayer" wont install because they are not "authenticated" how do i fix this?
<Jordan_U> sveint: Grub doesn't auto detect UEFI based Windows automatically, so you'll need to add a manual entry in /boot/grub/custom.cfg.
<paulus68> what is the highest level of anonymously for a proxy server
<sveint> 40_custom i mean
<sveint> aha
<sveint> I've read tons of guides etc, never picked that up :\
<tnk> Question.... Recent upgrade to 12.04.. Now my sound input devices (important microphone) can't configure... Was working fine in 11.10..
<guntbert> !ot | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sveint> menuentry "Windows 7 UEFI" {
<sveint>   search --file --no-floppy --set=root /efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<sveint>   chainloader (${root})/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<sveint> }
<FloodBot1> sveint: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sveint> will that do?
<tnk> Is there a way to roll back the volume control program to a previous version? It worked better then
<Jordan_U> sveint: Create a file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with this for the contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097109/
<paulus68> guntbert: to my humble opinion this is not ot since I use squid and want to know how to get my proxy set to the highest level of anony?
<etio> te: are you there?
<BlitzHere> Is there any way to have the computer turn num Lock on automatically at boot?
<sveint> ok, thank you!
<tnk> Anyone have expertise about sound configuration?
<Jordan_U> sveint: You're welcome.
<tnk> The microphone worked fine under 11.10, and now 12.04 has it ruined
<tobe> Plz help me. Im trying to install "libavcodec-extra-53" and also in the update "mplayer" wont install because they are not "authenticated" how do i fix this?
<guntbert> paulus68: to be honest I don't understand what you want but it is not ubuntu support to help you configure squid
<Jordan_U> sophie_: Did you see my request for you to run boot info script?
<sveint> Jordan_U, when running update-grub it didn't show those entries, is that normal?
<tnk> guntbert, can you help about a microphone setup? it worked fine under 11.10, but now it doesn't with the recent upgrade to 12.04.. it's a highly reported bug, it seems.. a lot of people have similar difficulties.. so I saw in launchpad
<etio> I need to add my secondary HDD ( /dev/sdb1/, type: linux ) to /etc/fstab but I can't find the UUID of the disk?
<guntbert> tnk: sorry, no - I rarely use sound at all
<Jordan_U> sveint: Yes.
<sveint> ok, thanks again, will reboot and test :-)
<sophie_> Jordan_U: yes that's what I was doing the whole time, it takes a while. There it is : http://pastebin.com/iQUYKU10
<tnk> Anyone in here know about sound configuration? Microphone specifically.. It doesn't seem to work under 12.04, although was fine in 11.10.. I hate how LTS upgrades muck everything up.. I'm never upgrading again..
<paulus68> guntbert: what I want to know is how do I secure/configure my squid in order to be complete anonymous example that you are not able to detect my ISP or what browser I use and what type of OS I am running
<paulus68> guntbert: if there is a squid channel available I would be happy to ask my question there
<guntbert> paulus68: configuring squid is (in my opinion) not on topic in this channel
<glitsj16> etio: run 'sudo blkid'
<BluesKaj> tnk ,do you have any audio at all ?
<tnk> Anyone expert in sound.. or should I be in alsa or pulse channel or something?
<tnk> BluesKaj, I have audio.. I haven't been able to successfully test the mic input in any program
<Jordan_U> sophie_: Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<tnk> I tried sound reco, but it didn't recognize the correct input
<tnk> That's the issue
<tnk> It only lists capture as the channel
<guntbert> paulus68: try #squid :-)   and
<guntbert> !alis | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BluesKaj> tnk , what audio chip , in alsamixer
<cblokland> Hi there, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 with a motherboard of type ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and cant find the right driver for the onboard video card, I want to combine the videocards because both screens are connected to another videocard, one into the onboard card and another in a GTX670-DC2-2GD5  card
<cblokland> Problem is that the onboard card is not seen when I open up the displays configuration
<glitsj16> !numlockx | BlitzHere
<etio> glitsj16, i ran 'sudo blkid' but it doesnt show me the disk.
<tnk> BluesKaj, It's an integrated audio chip on an intel board, I think.. 915 maybe.. nothing special..
<etio> glitsj16, fdisk -l does show me the disk
<etio> but without UUID
<Zehle> I have a computer that's using Ubuntu 9.04 so it's to old to update straight away with the updating tool...how do I do? I want to upgrade to 11.04 :)
<tnk> BluesKaj, If you have a spec analysis program that will output what I have, or a command to run in the terminal, I'm happy to
<xangua> !eol | Zehle
<ubottu> Zehle: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> tnk what does cat /proc/asound/modules , output
<tnk> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/ZZgZAVeX
<glitsj16> etio: hang on, checking on how to generate a new UUID
<Zehle> ubottu: Thanx! :D I knew it was EOL but I wanted a way, to don't have to boot from usb  :)
<ubottu> Zehle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> tnk, also I have to ask if any of the ctrls in alsa mixer ,if  the mic especially has a MM in the box , use the M key to unmute
<Zehle> Ubottu: :(
<[snake]> is there any C programming gurus here? or at least someone that can give me some direction?
<guntbert> Zehle: read what ubottu told you
<Pici> [snake]: Try ##C
<Zehle> guntbert: I saw that
<Seveas> [snake], turn right at the next stop sign :)
<tnk> BluesKaj, there's no response picking up voice or input regardless of mute or unmute or locked or unlocked levels
<Seveas> [snake], or feel free to pm me or come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<[snake]> how to pm? Seveas
<guntbert> Zehle: did you *read* it too? especially https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ?
<sophie_> Jordan_U: so, I tried what you said.
<tnk> BluesKaj, I have two usb webcameras attached, and then there is listed also the input audio/front, rear, line selections.. the key webcamera is the lifecam connected to the front usb port of the tower..
<Zehle> guntbert: Please, am I supposed to do it in 3 secs? Why are you on me?! :S
<Zehle> guntbert: srry, I am reading it, sorry if you missunderstood
<guntbert> Zehle: no, sorry, take your time, I only asked because of your response (to ubottu )
<sophie_> Jordan_U: first of all there's something weird, it can't find sda5 but if I remember correctly that's where ubuntu is (though I might be mistaken). so if I try just mount /dev/sda5 /mnt, it says not found.
<glitsj16> etio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109938/change-hdds-uuid might help
<Zehle> guntbert: it's okej I wasn't very clear in my words...
<BluesKaj> tnk,  in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hde-intel , if the module loads properly there won't be any output
<sophie_> Jordan_U: and second, if I try just mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, it asks me to specify the file system. That's probably because it's a file system not known to ubuntu, which is of no surprise since that's not (as far as I remember) where linux is.
<etio> thanks glitsj16
<te> etio: Still there?
<BluesKaj> tnk,  sorry , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<te> was away...
<sophie_> Jordan_U: and third
<tnk> snd-hda-intel is already loaded... isn't it?
<te> etio: How far did you get with it?
<sophie_> Jordan_U: well there's no third, but I was always told there must be a third, so...
<glitsj16> BlitzHere: have you found the package 'numlockx' ? got side-tracked for a moment
<te> etio: YOu don't really have to use the uuid because it's not a usb drive. so...
<etio> te: with fdisk i whiped both partiotns
<etio> te: now trying to add it to fstab
<te> etio: n
<BluesKaj> tnk, run the command anyway , it won't hurt anything
<tnk> BluesKaj, did so..
<tnk> yeah
<tnk> didn't change anything
<te> etio: Did you create the new one?
<etio> te: its filesystem is linux. is this correct?
<etio> te: yes
<fabian__> What format should I use to use as File System on a new hard drive? ext4 or 3?
<te> etio: Did you create filesystem on it yet?
<BlitzHere> glitsj16: hold on. will search
<te> etio: mkfs.etx4 /dev/sdb2
<fabian__> What format should I use to use as File System on a new hard drive? ext4 or 3?
<Seveas> 4
<fabian__> ok
<te> etio: Get that done?
<fabian__> sure?
<aaas> is there a way to log in as user2 while keeping all the programs open and session active for user1 like windows?
<etio> te: sec
<glitsj16> BlitzHere: no problem, once installed you'll need to add an autostart item for it, use '/usr/bin/numlockx on' as command
<aaas> 'switch to another user'
<te> etio: What it the name of the directory you want to use for the mount point?
<etio> te: sec, i already created a partition with fdisk
<etio> te: its filesystem is linux
<etio> te: http://pastebin.com/8HTUKGM8
<tnk> BluesKaj, I think somehow I need to indicate to PulseAudio that Lifecam should be received from the port: usb.. not port: microphone??
<fabian__> How do I rename a disk ?
<te> etio: mkfs.etx4 /dev/sdb1  #Did you create the filesystem yet?
<BluesKaj> yes the webcam seems to be the default audio card "card0" , what does phonon show , tnk ?
<te> etio: sudo mkfs.etx4 /dev/sdb2
<sophie_> Jordan_U: are you gone?
<tnk> BluesKaj, phon?
<tnk> Huh?
<sophie_> my problem is still not solved, can someone else help me?
<etio> te: did you look at the pastebin?
<BluesKaj> phonon tnk , part of the audio setup
<fabian__> sophie_, what is your problem ?
<tnk> Is this a commandline?
<etio> te: i think it already takes all the space
<te> etio: Yes
<tnk> I don't know what you're asking, BluesKaj
<etio> te: that partition
<ResQue> aaas: haha like windows user switching, no linux is a true mutiuser system, user switching in linux is much better
<etio> te: but ok! ill run it
<te> etio: I see that you created the partition, but;  Did you create the filesystem yet?
<etio> te: no
<te> etio: sudo mkfs.etx4 /dev/sdb2
<etio> te: allright
<sophie_> fabian__: my issue is simple, I can't boot into any OS (I have 2, windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64b). It was working before, and I didn't change anything regarding this. I didn't install a new hdd or anything. The computer was shut down by force. And the file system where / and /home (it's the same partition) might be full.
<etio> te: sudo mkfs.etx4 /dev/sdb2
<etio> te:  mkfs.etx4: command not found
<sophie_> fabian__: and I don't even see grub.
<sophie_> fabian__: I am logged into a live cd and waiting for instructions.
<rbik> he all, I having that bluetooth problem on my Toshiba satellite well always had it now with 12.04 any ideas. And yes I do have it on my comp.
<fabian__> sophie_, what happens when you boot the computer ?
<sophie_> fabian__: it says 'no OS found'.
<sophie_> fabian__: although there's win7 and ubuntu on it.
<aaas> ResQue I just want to swtch, from gnome to another user and login and have those two sessions simultaneous, how do i do that
<sophie_> fabian__: I don't even see grub
<ResQue> aaas: just click the gearss symbol in the top right hand cornor, click lock screen, and then click switch user
<fabian__> sophie_, if it's about you loose a system, would you rather loose windows or ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> tnk, audio settings gtstreamer
<auronandace> sophie_: fire up gparted, do you see the partitions?
<ActionParsnip> rbik: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blue   do you see outputs relating to the bluetooth device? Do you dual boot the system?
<sophie_> fabian__: haha.
<aaas> ResQue there it is, thanks
<ResQue> aaas: :-D
<sophie_> auronandace: let me try that.
<te> etio: sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb1
<etio> te: thanks
<rbik> ActionParsnip is this what your looking for? http://pastebin.com/A7vifzA7
<te> etio: Is that working?
<ActionParsnip> rbik: do you dual boot the system?
<rbik> no
<guntbert> !away > untux_afk
<ubottu> untux_afk, please see my private message
<te> etio: While that is working... tell me the directory name you want to use?
<ActionParsnip> rbik: seems it's detected. If you run:  sudo hcitool dev    does it list the device?
<etio> te: /media/hdd2/
<te> etio: What are you going to put in it?
<etio> te: data!
<etio> te: a folder
<rbik> no
<etio> te: containing movies
<te> etio: vidoes?  or movies?
<tnk> BluesKaj, gstreamer audio settings indicates that there can be sound input, but then it starts highly echoing..
<tnk> BluesKaj, I think we're making progress..
<te> etio: Why not just name it vidoes or Videos or movies or Movies?
<tnk> BluesKaj, should I make default input pulseaudio instead of alsa?
<ActionParsnip> rbik: what model Satellite is it please?
<tnk> when I do that, it gets very feedback-looping.. though.. : -/
<etio> te: true
<te> etio: What is the user name on this system?   "etio"?
<rbik> A660
<etio> etio: for sudo ? walter
<rbik> like the A665
<ActionParsnip> rbik: let me search
<sophie_> auronandace: oh now I see what's wrong lol. the disk where the systems are supposed to be is just not shown.
<tnk> BluesKaj, when gstreamer audio settings activates, it shows input is ok in the pavucontrol box.. and I see the blue line move backa nd forth with voice, but then it goes haywire in feedback/echo..
<tnk> should I assume that perhaps my mic will now work with a program activating it?
<BluesKaj> tnk then one ctrl needs to be tutned down , yes to pulseaudio and if you wany more control , install pavucontrol , tha gives more options to direct sound to diferent outs and inputs as well
<te> etio: Ok. Here is what I suggest, "Videos"  So, let's create the mount point: mkdir /home/walter/Videos
<sophie_> auronandace: ok, so this might explain why it's not booting, and why the chroot command was not working
<te> etio: Okay?
<etio> te: hmm
<Zyewni> How can I modify a launcher shortcut to launch a program with parameters?
<etio> te: i'd rather have it in /media/hdd2/ tho
<te> etio: Why?
<sophie_> auronandace: now the question is, why is my drive not shown? I didn't even touch it, it's still connected.
<etio> te: because i might be hosting files for other people
<auronandace> sophie_: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<etio> te: i have several users
<etio> te: so the disk might not be used solely for movies
<tnk> BluesKaj, I already have pavucontrol, but I can't get the proper configuration!
<etio> te: but that's in the future
<te> etio: I don't think that matters.  How about /home/walter/mdeia/
<te> ?
<slackin> Wanna see an SS of the lighting im working on? http://forums.pugbot.com/index.php?topic=1013.0
<sophie_> auronandace: I have a output of boot info, which you can find here: http://pastebin.com/iQUYKU10
<etio> te: sure
<te> etio: mkdir /home/walter/mdeia/
<te> Ok?
<guntbert> slackin: don't advertise here
<etio> te: ok
<slackin> wrong channel
<slackin> im sorry
<etio> te: done
<slackin> forgot i was on freenode
<slackin> ill logout
<FloodBot1> slackin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scroat> moin.
<te> etio: Now it is time to create the entry in fstab:
<scroat> how do I run sudo as an other user, in this case: postgres ?
<BluesKaj> tnk , you have to change the configuration in pavucontrol to use the mic exclusively
<etio> te: im there
<te> etio: /dev/sda1 /home/walter/media  defaults  0  0
<etio> te: rebooting now
<tnk> BluesKaj, how?
<tnk> what do you mean?
<te> etio: /dev/sdb1 /home/walter/media  defaults  0  0
<te> sorry
<Seveas> scroat, sudo -u postgres
<etio> te: oh, lol
<te> etio  no need to reboot
<etio> te: too late
<tnk> BluesKaj, the sound setting config pavucontrol was SO much better in 11.xx
<auronandace> sophie_: wow, big disks, two 2tb and a 3tb disk
<ActionParsnip> rbik: if you run:  lspci; lsusb     do you see bluetooth mentioneed?
<te> etio: Ok... well you could have just mounted it.
<te> etio: mount -a
<tnk> BluesKaj, can't I just somehow rollback to that version?
<Ziber> So, I'm running out of reasons to keep windows 7 installed on my computer, save two or three. My solution then, for the instances where I need it (itunes, for instance), is to run Virtualbox. I also want to be able to mirror displays when I'm using a projector. Can I pass the VGA port to the VM somehow? This might be more of a question for #vbox.
<BluesKaj> tnk the dropdown in the input options
<etio> te: i have the wrong line in fstab now, and i rebooted. will that cause problems?
<te> yep
<auronandace> sophie_: is that all of them?
<etio> te: it gives connection refused trough ssh
<sophie_> auronandace: yes, but one of the 2TB is dead, and the 3TB is just for saving in double what's in the 2TB. So in the end, just 2TB.
<tnk> BluesKaj, what about the dorpdowns? I played with them already...
<etio> te: oops :D
<te> etio: Oh well... you can fix it
<etio> te: not trough ssh i guess?
<auronandace> sophie_: good to see you know the value of backups
<BluesKaj> tnk, no mic choices ?
<te> etio: Sure, thourgh ssh
<sophie_> auronandace: no it's not. There's the system, which is a sdd of roughly 200GB, half for windows 7, and half for ubuntu. But it doesn't show up, and that's why I can't boot. But why doesnt it show up? As i said, it might be full, but is that enough of a reason ?
<tnk> BluesKaj, what are you asking? input devices lists lifecam and built-in audio stereo
<etio> te: nope, ssh is refusing my connection
<tnk> I can't see the blue line move back and forth with the lifecam, though, as I'm supposed to
<te> etio: Probably not rebooted yet...
<gsedej> hi! Using 12.04 live cd and wish to make FAT USB disk executable (run programs). I mounted with mount -o rw,exec,umask=1000, but it still says permision denied
<ActionParsnip> rbik: i'm seeing a lot of pages saying it's advertised as having bluetooth but in fact doesn't have it
<rbik> ActionParsnip No I don't.
<auronandace> sophie_: so you got 4 disks, 1 is the ssd that doesn't show up at all
<sophie_> auronandace: yes
<BluesKaj> tnk , got a mic input on the lifecam ?
<tnk> BluesKaj, what are you asking?
<sophie_> auronandace: for no reason, I didn't open the computer nor did I do anything that might change the mbr or grub or whatever this whole lot is.
<yannick> ok i'm wired now and not yet in wireless do you want it?
<tnk> BluesKaj, I'm having difficulty understanding you
<auronandace> sophie_: i take it that boot script was run from your livecd, so it represents your current situation? (hence why the ssd isn't on it)
<sophie_> yes
<te> etio: Do you not have a monitor and keyboard?
<Zyewni> How can I modify a launcher shortcut to launch a program with parameters?
<etio> te: no, but ill hook it up right now
<etio> te: doesnt seem like i can ssh in
<etio> te: note that the bad line refers to /dev/sda1 which was already mounted
<te> etio: Sure you have the IP correct?  And that it has rebooted?
<ActionParsnip> gsedej: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/problem-executing-scripts-on-mounted-fat32-partition-178934/
<auronandace> sophie_: that's rather perplexing, the case didn't get knocked or anything? dislodged the ssd perhaps?
<Ziber> attempting mirroring displays makes my screen go black and I end up having to restart. any solutions for this?
<rbik> ActionParsnip ok I'll look into it thanks for all the help!
<fabian__> sophie_, if you have anything really important on those systems go the a store next corner and buy a new HDD, reinstall one of the systems and to to check if this HDD is still working.
<BluesKaj> tnk, exactly what I asked , is the a micrphone input on the attached lifecam , otherwise your options are taken up by them
<etio> te: yes, and yes
<sophie_> auronandace: I could open it up but I really doubt it.
<te> etio: Can you ping the IP?
<Ziber> Been trying all day to solve this mirroring issue, to no avail :(
<fabian__> sophie_, maybe your disk burned.
<sophie_> auronandace: the disk was full though, and the computer was shut down by force. I Don't know if this information is relevant.
<sophie_> fabian__: I doubt it.
<fabian__> sophie_, boot from cd and make a disk test.
<sophie_> fabian__: I am logged into a live cd. What disk test are you talking about
<tnk> BluesKaj, the Lifecam has a USB connection. It is a single connection. There is no separate microphone input.
<auronandace> sophie_: i can't see that affecting whether the disk is detected
<sophie_> auronandace: neither can I, but I'm just so lost that I'm giving away any information that can help you help me.
<fabian__> sophie, I am afraid you gonna have to reboot.
<etio> te: its not up, scanned the ssh port with nmap
<auronandace> sophie_: it would just run a fsck next time it boots, not cause the disk to completely disappear
<sophie_> fabian__: what do you mean by reboot.?
<etio> te: ill just hook up a monitor
<Ubunewb> Hi, I am using Rythmbox to play an audio CD. It does not fetch the right Songnames etc, instead it tells me that MusicBrainz cant find the right data. If I click on the "help submit data bla..." however, there is the right suggestion for the CD! How can I auto-tag the CD with Rythmbox properly?
<sophie_> auronandace: come again?
<te> etio: How do you know it has rebooted?  Yes hook up a monitor and keyboard...
<sophie_> auronandace: what is it that you want me to do exactly ?
<gsedej> ActionParsnip, thanks. didn't know about order :)
<fabian__> sophie_, when the boot shows a small white keyboard hit any   key you gonna see the tests available.
<auronandace> sophie_: i haven't suggested anything yet
<Brnocrist> hi
<sophie_> auronandace: oh, sorry
<te> etio: For all you know, it could be doing filesystem check, (it is a periodic function done at boot time).
<Ziber> Is it a common issue that mirroring my computer (running 12.04) to a projector doesn't work? Extend works just fine.
<Brnocrist> why this script from udev event doesn't work? http://pastebin.com/iDzAhrK7 the error is: '** Message: Failed to get session bus: The connection is closed'
<sophie_> auronandace: what was that about the fsck
<etio> te: true, we'll find out soon enough
<bbhoss> this is kinda random, but does anyone know why these other packages aren't going to be installed? : https://gist.github.com/e0101d772a9cdadce866 this is on 12.04 with a custom ruby1.9.1 PPA
<te> etio: Ok
<fabian__> I got to go now.
<auronandace> sophie_: just saying if the pc was shutdown abruptly then the next boot will begin with an automatic fsck
<te> etio: This is pretty extensive stuff here on a busy channel, shold have moved to PM.
<sophie_> auronandace: oh, well yes you're right.
<auronandace> sophie_: is the ssd pretty old? not nearing the end of its life?
<Brnocrist> anyone?
<sophie_> so why is my disk not showing in sudo fdisk -l even though it's wired, and even though it was working a few hours ago, and even though it's brand new ?
<sophie_> auronandace: no, a few months old
<guntbert> Ziber: I have no idea, but you might want to tell the channel a little about your hardware (at least about the video card)
<beandog> sophie_: that's not good.  Unhook it and reattach it
<Ziber> guntbert: intel onboard graphics card, i think. how do i get exact info? lspci?
<te> sophie_: Disk failure?  ....
<auronandace> sophie_: i'm stumped, the only thing i can suggest is rechecking and reattaching the ssd
<tnk> auronandace, can you help me get my mic working?
<auronandace> tnk: i'm no good with mics sorry, i just plugged mine it and it works, beyond that i know nothing more
<tnk> Anyone good with mics in here?
<BluesKaj> tnk, , this might work , alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom of the file and save it , options snd-hda-intel index=0
<livingdaylight> Hia
<guntbert> Ziber: try   sudo lshw -C video, put the output into a !pastebin please
<Ziber> When trying to mirror displays, my laptop screen goes black and the projector's image freezes. lspci info: http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/lspci.txt
<guntbert> !pastebin | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<te> tnk: Are you sure you have a working mic plugged into correct port?
<livingdaylight> I have a an application-installer.bin file and wonder how I install it, anyone, please?
<sophie_> once again, before I forced the system to shut down, the system was complaining that the disk was full (well, the partition it was on). Could it have overwritten mbr or grub or other things that would make it not appear in gparted anymore?
<tnk> te, yes.. it's a mic combined with webcam
<te> tnk: And that it is not muted or turned down?
<tnk> i can get as far as hearing voice input echoed in gstreamer settings
<auronandace> sophie_: no, was grub on the ssd?
<sophie_> auronandace: yes
<tnk> but i can't get pavucontrol input adjustments to reflect any edits or show voice input
<tnk> i'm looking at the mic entry in pavucontrol, but i see no voice blue line
<Ziber> guntbert: http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/video_info.txt
<auronandace> sophie_: that's why you are getting the no OS error
<sophie_> auronandace: yes
<BluesKaj> tnk, did you see my last post above ?
<te> tnk: Oh, well I dono.. you will have to look for that channel.  If it is not a mic plugged into the sound chip, I dono... you will have to check with the webcam's documentation or thier support
<tnk> te, which is the channel?
<ActionParsnip> sophie_: you can use bleachbit to clean stuff and renove old kerbnels. Also clear browser cache and run: sudo apt-get clean
<te> tnk: I don't know.  Is it USB?
<tnk> te, no, it's not the lifecam .. it's a common issue.. was working fine in 11.10.. broked in 12.xx now
<sophie_> auronandace: so the question now is why is the disk not recognized anymore even though it was a few hours ago, and even though I didn't touch it.
<tnk> te, yes
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: she can't access it, its disappeared
<etio> te: an error occured while mounting /home/walter/media
<sophie_> ActionParsnip: are you talking to me?
<Ziber> guntbert: any ideas?
<etio> te: press S to skip mounting or M to manually ....
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: what disapperaed?
<ActionParsnip> sophie_: those are ways to free space
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: her ssd
<sophie_> ActionParsnip: my disk
<te> etio: No doubt.  Edit /etc/fstab and fix it.
<etio> te: i did
<ActionParsnip> sophie_: does it show in BIOS?
<etio> te: i set it to sdb1
<te> s
<chiggins> I set my desktop up with likewise open and it was working fine, but after an upgrade my user account isn't shown on the login screen. how can i have my domain account show up there?
<etio> te: still this error
<beandog> sophie_: sounds like hardware failure
<guntbert> Ziber: I suppose you tried the approach with "displays"?
<te> etio: mount /home/walter/media
<sophie_> ActionParsnip: I have not checked that.
<te> etio: Do you get an error?
<sophie_> ActionParsnip: however it doesn't show in gparted or fdisk -l
<Ziber> guntbert: I went to Displays and checked "mirror"
<Ziber> and then my laptop screen goes black and the projected image freezes. all i can do then is restart.
<te> etio: Are you rebooting again?
<etio> te: no, let me try
<sophie_> beandog: could hardware failure be triggered by the disk being full ? and how to repair it ?
<etio> te: uknown filesystem for 'defualts'
<etio> te: i am skeptical about the etx4 command, did it work?
<Ziber> brb.
<te> etio: Check your fstab line
<etio> te: for what?
<ActionParsnip> sophie_: if it doesn't show in BIOS then its hardware
<jacta> is there a way to get corners reponse on bigger area for resize? Finding the current setup really hard to resize windows
<guntbert> Ziber: well, that was as far as I could try to help - I have very little experience with video issues
<te> etio: /dev/sdb1 /home/walter/media  ext4  defaults 0 0
<etio> te: oh, right.
<primeras> hi all. Sorry my English isn't very well. I have a problem with gnome-core
<primeras> details: http://pastebin.com/VFB11UN7
<te> etio: /dev/sdb1 /home/walter/media  auto  defaults 0 0
<rrrr> sophie_, you still can exchange the driver controler and save your data.
<auronandace> sophie_: if it is hardware failure you don't repair it, you replace it (but you don't know if it is hardware failure yet)
<Ziber> guntbert: well, thanks for trying
<guntbert> Ziber: but at least you are prepared for those who can help - simply ask the channel again (all in one line) and mention your pastebin
<sophie_> rrrr: what does that mean?
<sophie_> ActionParsnip: let me check that then.
<sophie_> auronandace: I hope it's not then.
<Ziber> anyone else have experience with mirroring displays on 12.04 (i can extend just fine, but i want to mirror when using a projector). http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/lspci.txt and http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/video_info.txt
<etio> te: trying your last suggestion now
<rrrr> sophie_, it means if you HDD is burned you still able to save your data, possibly.
<auronandace> sophie_: if it is hardware failure then you know where to not buy ssds in the future, and hope you can get money back
<te> etio: /dev/sdb1 /home/walter auto,users,rw 0 0  #Try this one...
<tnk> BluesKaj, It seems to be working - just only when a program is activating the microphone...
<rrrr> How do I figure a keyboard key to access a weird machine BIOS ?
<te> etio: To test.  mount /home/walter/media
<tnk> I think the issue is that pavucontrol does NOT activate the microphone
<tnk> Thus it isn't showing it receiving voice input
<wad> rrrr, what key?
<te> etio: /dev/sdb1 /home/walter/media auto,users,rw 0 0  #Typo correction...
<rrrr> wad, BIOS key.
<greasegum> is there a utility to create a duplicated system configuration on another machine?
<rrrr> sophie_, make a disk test.
<te> etio: Test it, (don't reboot)!
<Ziber> this is one of the last problems i have that are keeping me from migrating completely to ubuntu and just VM'ing windows for itunes and things.
<etio> te: /dev/sdb1 /home/walter/media  auto  defaults 0 0
<etio> te: ^ that worked
<zixxy>  primeras, just do what the output says, run 'sudo apt-get -f install' - it fixes broken packages
<te> etio: Ok good.
<etio> te: i can ssh again
<wad> rrrr, You're on a laptop and there is a key on your keyboard that does something with the BIOS?
<etio> te: and the disk works
<primeras> zixxy: http://pastebin.com/hGqGknf1
<rrrr> wad, what? no I am on a desktop machine and I can't figure which key I need to press in order to boot from BIOS.
<te> etio: Now you know the process.  You can do it again.  Or you can change the mount point if you want.. etc.
<primeras> apt-get -f install not working :/
<BluesKaj> tnk, ok , how did you get the mic to work ?
<etio> te: thanks so much
<te> etio: Of course it works.  Why wouldn't it?  :)
<wad> rrrr, ah! It's almost always either F2 or DEL. I just press them alternately as it boots.
<etio> te: :) its linux, ofcourse it will work eventually
<tnk> BluesKaj, was already working.... See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1025858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025858 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Pavucontrol does NOT activate microphone" [Undecided,New]
<etio> te: and it will keep working forever
<etio> te :D
<rrrr> wad, Mmmm.. ok. Let me test it.
<te> etio: The system works well. The user doesn't always...
<etio> te: yes yes :)
<wad> split happens
<etio> splits are facinating to watch
<etio> its like a falling star
<wad> split happens
<BluesKaj> tnk interesting , perhaps pavucontrol is stealing the input from the alsamixer mic input
<te> etio: Ok.  You have just learned a very useful lesson.
<wad> I just like saying that.
<zixxy> primeras, Hmm. Sorry, I don't know what to do about that.
<etio> te: yes, i indeed have.
<rrrr> wad, was we at this side of the split or were they on the other ?
<etio> te: and thanks for that
<etio> te: bye
<wad> rrrr, I don't know.
<BluesKaj> tntpop, wondering if removing pavucontrol may solve the problem
<BluesKaj> thk ^
<te> negotiating, creating, maintaining and organizing files and filesystems is an important skill
<etio> te: yes
<te> ttyl
<Ziber> bbl.
<BluesKaj> BBL...the BBQ is calling me
<jacta> Could anyone give me a clue about how its possible to make apps easier to resize? So little space to hit :\
<greasegum> jacta:: you could try switching to a different window manager
<primeras> hi all. Sorry my English isn't very well. I have a problem with gnome-core
<primeras> details: http://pastebin.com/VFB11UN7
<Barnabas> jacta, unity, gnome or xubuntu ?
<abo0ody> can anyone tell me how to add a processor/memory gadget to my desktop
<jacta> Barnabas, xubuntu currently
<jacta> greasegum, oaky - so not really possible as if?
<Tonisius> :3
<Barnabas> then the selected windows manager indeed will decide how large the buttons in the window is
<[snake]> primeras, what language do you speak?
<primeras> [snake]: Turkish
<Barnabas> jacta, easy to select another in settings->apperance
<[snake]> I think they have a turkish ubuntu channel or something.
<rrrr> what ?
<primeras> [snake]: #ubuntu-tr not active
<livingdaylight> hi, I've installed a bin file, and I'm left with a little diamond launcher, agues? but clicking on it doesn't open it. How do I run it, please? anyone?
<[snake]> primeras, oh. alright.
<jacta> Barnabas, so its decided by the theme I suppose then?
<greasegum> jacta:: try holding down alt while dragging the window near the corner.
<auronandace> livingdaylight: how did you "install" a bin file?
<Barnabas> jacta: settings->settings manager
<greasegum> can't remember whether that feature is a default or not
<livingdaylight> auronandace, I right clicked on it and gave it executable permission
<[snake]> primeras, try running sudo apt-get -f install
<greasegum> or you can just change wm under settings
<[snake]> primeras, with no packages at the end.
<Barnabas> jacta, under the "style" tab
<abo0ody> can anyone please tell me how to add processor/memory usage widget to my desktop?????????
<primeras> [snake]: http://pastebin.com/hGqGknf1
<auronandace> livingdaylight: what is it?
<livingdaylight> auronandace, clip2net
<auronandace> livingdaylight: never heard of it, what does it do?
<jacta> greasegum, it changes the icon to the resize with the key you said, but it drags it instead :D
<Barnabas> jacta, I belive "greybird" is standard
<livingdaylight> auronandace, screencapture tool
<jacta> Barnabas, it is
<ldz420> is there a command to find out a list of the recent packages that I installed
<auronandace> livingdaylight: as in a vid or just a pic of the screen?
<greasegum> jacta:: weird. yeah just change to a different theme. or choose a different wm.
<greasegum> I use compiz wm
<livingdaylight> auronandace, after I gave it permission I went into terminal and wrote the file name and it launched an installer. Now it sits as  a folder in my home directory and has two diamond shape launchers. One 'clip2net' and the other 'uninstall'
<rrrr> wad, what key did you say again? F2 or DEL, is that it?
<[snake]> primeras, the best advice I can give is run " mv /usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png /usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png.old " however that might now be a good idea at all.
<ActionParsnip> ldz420: you can run: less /var/log/dpkg.log      and hold PGDN to go to the bottom, then us cursor up to scroll back and review
<wad> rrrr, yes
<livingdaylight> auronandace, pic of screen, yes, like jing etc
<rrrr> wad, ok, thank you.
<auronandace> livingdaylight: what's wrong with other screenshot programs?
<livingdaylight> auronandace, http://clip2net.com/en/
<[snake]> primeras, this is the part where people correct me because I go out on a limb to do stupid stuff with my install but it's usually not recomended.
<[snake]> :)
<primeras> [snake]: mv: cannot stat `/usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png': No such file or directory
<primeras> :)
<livingdaylight> auronandace, this published easily on the web
<sophie_> so, I tried seeing if my disk was displayed in the BIOS, it's not. I tried changing the wires, I still doesn't show up.
<sophie_> the disk is new though, what the hell.
<rrrr> sophie_, TRY DISK TEST!!!!!
<[snake]> primeras, weird... it seemed in the one output you gave me that it couldn't overwrite that or something. try putting sudo at the beginning.
<sophie_> plus, it just comes after a problem regarding the disk beeing full.
<sophie_> rrrr: how can I do that ?
<primeras> [snake]: I'm root #
<bekks> rrrr: How to try a disk test on a non-detected disk? :P
<[snake]> primeras, don't shout that out. >.> !root
<rrrr> sophie_, put it on a extenal device.
<[snake]> primeras, unless you're sudo -i... then maybe not bad.
<sophie_> rrrr: what does that mean
<rrrr> sophie_, test if it is not burned.
<sophie_> rrrr: how to do that
<livingdaylight> auronandace, http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4087/screenshotfrom201207172.png see what I mean. How do I run it, do you know?
<rrrr> sophie_, how many computers do you have ?
<primeras> sudo -i mv /usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png /usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png.old
<primeras> [sudo] password for x:
<primeras> mv: cannot stat `/usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png': No such file or directory
<primeras> [snake]:
<rrrr> sophie_, how many disks you have ?
<[snake]> !root | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake], please see my private message
<sophie_> rrrr: how is that relevant ?
<rrrr> primeras, don't paste here!
<auronandace> livingdaylight: by terminal
<primeras> ok
<rrrr> sophie_, yes, because you gonna have to move your ass and make some tests.
<Zehle> I added all the lines that I needed to sources.list and I wrote the commands needed but still gets the message "An upgrade from Jaunty to lucid is not supported with this tool"...what am I doing wrong...
<livingdaylight> auronandace, right now I'll take any which way :)
<sophie_> rrrr: sure but what tests exactly?
<bekks> rrrr: Behave. And think about how to test a disk that isnt even detected.
<rrrr> sophie_, obviously your disk has problems.
<Zehle> Trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<bekks> sophie_: Just ignore that, while the disk isnt detected at all.
<rrrr> sophie_, hardware tests
<[snake]> primeras, welll... I'm certainly not being very good help. sorry for my unsmartness, I used to be extremely good at linux- or so I thought lol.
<chiggins> Hey I'm using likewise-open to bind my desktop to my domain, but my user doesn't show up in unity-greeter. How can I have it show up?
<sophie_> rrrr: be specific, what is it that you want me to do
<greasegum> do magic keys work by default in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Zehle: grab the Karmic alternate ISO and use that to upgrade. Prsonally I suggest you clean install with Precise.
<beandog> greasegum: I think so
<rrrr> bekks, no, I am not asking her to test the disk, but test another disk in order to check the disk from another perspective.
<beandog> greasegum: you mean sysrq keys?
<greasegum> yeah
<Zehle> ActionParship: But I wanted to do it online to don't have to use an USB or CD:P
<beandog> yah, I looked at the config once ... it's enabled
<rrrr> sophie_, if I were you I would boot from another source, say another harddrive, and put this hd as a slave or at a external device to hardware test it.
<beandog> greasegum: CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
<jacta> me
<greasegum> ok, cause on my keyboard the SysRq key requires a Fn combo. Could be why they're not working.
<beandog> yah :T
<sophie_> rrrr: yes sure, but once again, what do you mean by "hardware test" it ?? you have said that at least 5 times, and 5 times I have asked you what you meant by that, yet I still don't know what you are suggesting me to do.
<rrrr> sophie_, if even like that it doesn't mount probably you gonna have to send it to repair the controler of the disk IF you really mind the data, othr hand put this hd on the garbage collector and buy another one.
<beandog> sophie_: hardware tests are irrelevant if it's not showing up in the BIOS
<greasegum> stupid lenovo. didn't they know?
<beandog> greasegum: what problem are you having?
<sophie_> beandog: that's what I thought too so that's why I'm asking him to give me more details as to what he means.
<rrrr> sophie_, well, we are not talking about BOOT from this harddrive anymore, here we ara talking about mounting this hd somewhere.
<beandog> sophie_: those just run tests on the hard drive itself, to see if there's any obvious mechanical errors
<bekks> rrrr: It isnt DETECTED, it cannot be mounted.
<beandog> sophie_: but if the computer isn't even seeing it, then yah ...
<Zehle> ActionParship: But I wanted to do it online to don't have to use an USB or CD:P
<beandog> sophie_: I dont suppose you could take a pic of the hardware so we can look at it?
<rrrr> sophie_, what they are telling you is your disk is damaged and you need to send it to the repair.
<sophie_> beandog: what do you mean?
<greasegum> none right now, but before when I've had the system freeze, sysrq doesn't work when I'm in my hour of need.
<beandog> sophie_: like, take a pic with your camera phone and upload it somewhere
<chiggins> exit
<beandog> greasegum: oh, yah.  that sucks
<bekks> beandog: How is that going to be helpful?
<rrrr> bekks, well, maybe if she change the hd from inside the machine maybe it a cable or something.
<sophie_> beandog: a picture of what, and why would you want it ?
<beandog> bekks: I'm kinda curious if the cables are broken ... dunno .. it was a shot
<bekks> rrrr: Then suggest it to her.
<internetN00b> any one knows an alternative to Maple for Ubuntu?
<rrrr> bekks, I already did.
<auronandace> rrrr: she already tried that
<rrrr> Mmmm... then the hd is broken.
<beandog> sophie_: to see what the physical configuration is for the hardware.  could be something simple
<sophie_> so, I tried seeing if my disk was displayed in the BIOS, it's not. I tried changing the wires, I still doesn't show up. [repost]
<beandog> sophie_: right, a pic of that .. the wires, the hdd, etc.
<beandog> because something's not right here
<greasegum> jacta:: oh! forgot to mention you have to use the alt+middle button to resize
<beandog> sophie_: also, if you have ANOTHER harddrive, try connecting that and seeing if it will display in BIOS
<beandog> could be bad cables, bad controller, period
<rrrr> beandog, exactly.
<beandog> sophie_: also while you're at it, make sure the cables are connected properly to the motherboard
<rrrr> try another disk, see if it works
<jacta> greasegum, ill try that, though im on a laptop the most of the time ;)
<beandog> sophie_: also, do this ... when you boot it up, hold the hdd in your hand, and see if you feel anything moving ... if you do, then it's getting power.  if not, then you're not, and that helps narrow it down
<rrrr> maybe it can be motherboard or something.
<beandog> rrrr: *nod*
<sophie_> beandog: yes it could be as simple as a wire issue, thank you for the suggestion. however, I'd like to remind you that this problem occurred without me messing for the wires, and touching the case in any way, so it's doubtful the wires were the problem.
<ActionPa1snip> rrrr: check connections and such, could try a different controller on the motherboard
<beandog> sophie_: it's possible they came unhinged on their own
<rrrr> ActionPa1snip, you are a genious.
<andrewh192> what is the app or addon for thunderbird for a calendar?
<beandog> sophie_: look, you're going to *have* to do some basic diagnostics if you're serious about rescuing this thing.  Throw logic out the window.
<auronandace> beandog: its a ssd that isn't being detected, no moving parts
<beandog> auronandace: Hmm.  none at all?
<sophie_> auronandace: thanks I was about to say that too.
<auronandace> beandog: i thought thats the whole point of an ssd
<ActionPa1snip> rrrr: worth a try :)
<beandog> auronandace: well, it is ... but  hmm. .. youre probably right.
<beandog> sophie_: okay, try another drive
<andrewh192> doesn't thunderbird have a addon for a calendar?
<sophie_> beandog: I can't tell for sure, but it would seem to me that the ssd is slightly hotter than the case, which would mean it's powered.
<beandog> sophie_: okay, try another drive, make sure the cables are FIRMLY plugged into the motherboard as well
<vychune> CAn someone give some support for a Rackable Systems Server?
<beandog> sophie_: in fact, for the SATA cable (the smaller one) if you have another SATA port, try plugging it into a differen one
<sophie_> beandog: I did not try another drive, but I made something which I guess is equivalent: I tried to unplug both cables of a working hdd, and plugging them into the ssd. It didn't work. but the wires did work with the hdd, so it can only be a ssd problem.
<beandog> ?
<beandog> can you rephrase that
<sophie_> which part
<kevin_> Right click of the touchpad on my ASUS N56 in not working. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Any clue about how to fix this?
<beandog> you didn't try another drive, but you did
<sophie_> please notice the difference between hdd and ssd, maybe the phrase will make sense
<jacta> Can anyone remember where I can disable trackpad while typing? ;)
<vychune> CAn someone give some support for a Rackable Systems Server?
<beandog> yah that doesnt make any sense
<sophie_> beandog: ok, I will rephrase
<beandog> oh
<beandog> wait
<beandog> I was thinking the other way around
<beandog> okay
<beandog> yah, sounds like the drive is dead
<sophie_> beandog: yes you were
<BluesKaj> andrewh192, yes the addon is called lightning
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<auronandace> beandog: she is saying she unplugged a working hhd and used that wire on the ssd, didn't work
<andrewh192> ok
<vychune> the RADI Config says my hard drive is in a noneiestant port
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> thanx
<beandog> auronandace: yah, I was thinking the other way around ...
<jacta> auronandace, precise
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-automatically-disable-touchpad.html
<Elesa> Hi. How do I install Wine 1.4 in Natty?
<rrrr> sophie_, I am about to tell you you gonna need to go deap to the botton of it from now on, if you don't want to deal with that send this hardware to the waranty.
<ActionPa1snip> !info wine natty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu6 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB
<sophie_> beandog: is there something I can do about the firmware or whatever ? I heard this is often a issue with ssds...
<beandog> sophie_: not that I know of.  There might be something, but I'm not familiar with SSD drives
<sophie_> rrrr: once again, what do you mean?
<beandog> sophie_: you said it was hot, it might have overheated ...  leave it alone for a few hours and try again?
<Elesa> Isn't 1.4 available? D:
<ActionPa1snip> Elesa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<ActionPa1snip> Elesa: wil install 1.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1~natty1
<ActionPa1snip> Elesa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=natty
<andrewh192> says that it can't be installed because its not compatible because of the version of the thunderbird installed
<sophie_> beandog: not that hot.
<andrewh192> i have thunderbird v13.0.1
<ActionPa1snip> Elesa: Natty is EOL real soon, I'd look at upgrading soon
<beandog> sophie_: you gotta throw logic out the window, and *try* stuff
<sophie_> beandog: barely noticeable, in fact. I am not even sure it is hotter than the case itself.
<beandog> it could be that
<rrrr> sophie_, you sayed this is a new disk, probably you gonna have to send it to the place where you bought it and get a new one.
<Elesa> So apt-get install wine1.3 will actually install 1.4? That's cool
<sophie_> beandog: yeah, try what ?
<Elesa> Indeed, I need to upgrade, but I can't right now.
<beandog> sophie_: you said it was hot, it might have overheated ...  leave it alone for a few hours and try again? <<
<ActionPa1snip> Elesa: in that ppa, yes. No idea why
<BluesKaj> andrewh192, try version 14
<Elesa> Will 1.3 overwrite my current Wine settings?
<sophie_> beandog: I answered to that, I said it was barely hot.
<beandog> o.O
<ActionPa1snip> Elesa: no it wil only upgrade the binaries and such
<andrewh192> ok, how do i upgrade my version of thunderbird?
<beandog> And I answered that
<beandog> freak
<sophie_> beandog: but yeah it's off right now. we'll see.
<andrewh192> i have to update the repositories right?
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: what version do you want?
<Elesa> Cool, thanks ActionPalsnip!
<andrewh192> ActionPa1snip: well, all i need is to install lightening
<andrewh192> but the version i have, 13.0.1 isn't compatible with the version of lightening i downloaded
<MonkeyDust> andrewh192  current version is 13.0.1
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<andrewh192> not sure
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, seems to work - great! It was driving me really nuts :) - Do you know if I have to start it myself every time?
<dana_> join #osconmaps
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: you can add a startup item if it doesn't. I'd reboot to test
<dana_> #join osconmaps
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: run the command, what is output?
<wutang> my penis has a rash
<ActionPa1snip> wutang: wrong channel
<andrewh192> ActionPa1snip: precise
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: Works with SeaMonkey 2.11 - 2.11.*, Thunderbird 14.0 - 14   for Lightening 1.6
<andrewh192> ok
<iceman> any recommendation or suggestion on a good book on mood_rewrite to buy?
<MonkeyDust> what's lightening?
<andrewh192> ActionPa1snip: so your suggesting i download Seamonkey?
<andrewh192> its a calendar addon for thunderbird
<sirellyn> So after a hang on my mac mini my sound no longer works.  (No matter how much I reboot).  I don't even have /dev/dsp anymore.  Anyone have any ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: wil give v14 of thunderbird
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> kewl
<MonkeyDust> sirellyn  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: which wil then work with:
<sirellyn> ok
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/lightning/
<ldz420> ok does anyone know a apt-get command so that I can downgrade an update that I recently made?
<ActionPa1snip> andrewh192: fyi, I don't even use thunderbird, lightennig or and email client, yet I found all this out with searching...
<MonkeyDust> ldz420  type !downgrade
<ldz420> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<andrewh192> cool
<andrewh192> thanx
<kikigirl> hello to all
<sirellyn> HDA Nvidia - Nvidia MCP89 HDMI
<wutang> fuck tha police
<ActionPa1snip> wutang: again, wrong channel
<ki4ro> wutang: Wrong channel
<wutang> I have an NVidia TNT 2 with 32 MB of RAM
<ldz420> MonkeyDusk: I am not trying to downgrade ubuntu just a package that I downloaded
<kikigirl> i have a little problem. i can not open firefox
<ActionPa1snip> wutang: great card :), hope its the ultra one
<wutang> how do I get it to work with ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> kikigirl: run:  firefox   in a terminal, what is output?
<ActionPa1snip> wutang: it should use the opensource nouveau driver which is in the default OS
<kikigirl> it always coming: " Firefox is allready in use. please close the open process oder shutdown your computer"
<wutang> How do I configure my token LAN to work with Ubuntu?
<wutang> I am using a BNC connector
<wutang> guys
<wutang> is there an RC
<wutang> RC plane channel on IrV
<wutang> IRC
<wutang> even
<ActionPa1snip> wutang: so you are using token ring LAN?
<wutang> yes
<zsolt_hun> hi there.there is a webconferencing software called bigbluebutton.my work is urgent and in the support channel can't find anybody.could somebody give me an advice how to stream music and voice hi quality instead freeswitch?i would be happy if somebody know what i mean
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, do you have any experience with the syndaemon thingie?
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: none, sorry
<wutang> I am also using a 4. bit sound card
<ActionPa1snip> wutang: how is that useful?
<zsolt_hun> icecast2 doesn't support rtmp
<MonkeyDust> wutang  i'm using an old laptop with no HDMI </offtopic>
<ActionPa1snip> MonkeyDust: same here
<wutang> MonkeyDust, do you know where the Paedo finder general is.
<IdleOne> MonkeyDust: please stop making off topic comments and ending them with </offtopic> All that does is show us that you know they don't belong in here.
<kikigirl> ActionPa1snip: i don´t know what is the output
<wutang> IdleOne, have you thought just chilling out just a little bit, this is the Internet after a
<wutang> l
<wutang> l
<FloodBot1> wutang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> wutang: this is the Ubuntu support channel. I am not paid to chill.
<wutang> FloodBot1, hush ya mout
<ActionPa1snip> kikigirl: then run it, you will get text output in the terminal
<andreipath> fuck
<IdleOne> andrewh192: no cursing please
<gperalta>  /msg nickserv register your_password your_email_address
<kikigirl> ActionPa2snip: you mean something like this: uyst-c-0163:~/Desktop$
<andrewh192> IdleOne: that wasn't me
<IdleOne> andrewh192: yeah, tab fail. sorry
<andrewh192> IdleOne: that's ok
<car32> hello all
<car32> does anyone knows if there is a bug in gnome/power/manager that makes icon battery be //always charged//
<IdleOne> car32: if you are using crunchbang you should ask in #crunchbang
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, syndaemon -i 0.5 -k -d did it for me ;)
<car32> i used both
<car32> in one works , not in other
<car32> that why i ask in ubuntu channel ...
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: sweet
<livingdaylight> Anyone know why Lookit only goes up to 11.10 ?  https://launchpad.net/~lookit/+archive/ppa
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, dunno if you save information or are brilliantially good remembering :)
<kikigirl> ActionPa1snip: or you mean this: "there was an error setting up inter-process comunications for KDE. the message returned by the system was: Could not open network socket. Please check that the dcopserver program is running!
<_skpl> hi i have an external monitor plugged into my laptop and i would like to close the laptop and still be able to use the externel monitor, is this possible?
<LADataJunkie_> Has anyone successfully gotten a DisplayLink USB-Video device to work on 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> IdleOne  it was to show the other user that that kind of comments does not belong here
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: i use duckduckgo and I find stuff, nothing fancy at all
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: other stuff is memory
<dem0n> does anyone here know if there is a support channel for ubuntu ARM distro...?
<livingdaylight> auronandace, so, this seems to be the problem. Getting an error when it should just launch: http://pastebin.com/UnS3cCjT
<livingdaylight> auronandace, apparently this bug has come up before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/805303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805303 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [Critical,Fix released]
<livingdaylight> auronandace, I found Shutter as an alternative to Clip2Net to be getting on with. In previous versions of Ubuntu never had issues with clip2net before. Anyway, thanks. Just thought I'd update you
<JediMaster> is it possible to mount a ext4 (or 3 for that matter) that is already mounted? Read-only is fine, it's for performing backups on a partition that is mounted by a virtual machine guest, and doing the backup on the host
<auronandace> JediMaster: anything is possible with the force, you should know that :)
<artie> where do I find a log file with a record of previously installed software???
<JediMaster> with mount -o ro ... I get: mount: /dev/... already mounted
<auronandace> !yay | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Glad you made it! :-)
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: etting on with. In previous versions of Ubuntu never had i
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=precise+disable+touchpad+while+typing   is what I used
<jacta> and precise is..what? :(
<SomeDamnBody> I tried to install ruby 1.9.3 on ubuntu but ran into some problems with the fact that it's not so well supported
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: the release of Ubuntu, the codename
<SomeDamnBody> now I have a huge problem with the fact that it's not coming cleanly off because it never would get on there cleanly
<SomeDamnBody> I want to completely remove EVERYTHING related to ruby and rubygems rvm ect
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, smart :) - I think I get it - do you always search with the duckduckgo?
<SomeDamnBody> and reinstall it at a previous version that works
<mangdood> Is there any other anti-theft software for Ubuntu other than prey?
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: yes, if it's no good I add: !g   and it searches google :)
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: the bang syntax makes duckduckgo far better than google imho
<jacta> bang syntax?
<yeahbuddy_> Hello, does someone know why I can't expand my linux-partitions with some unused/unallocated space i got from shrinking my windows-partitions? Unmounted and running under live boot
<surskitty> How do I scan wirelessly from a canon pixma 6220?
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: in the search engine, you can use different extra syntax to search differnet sites directly
<peterrus> If i where to change settings in my xinput props, how would I persist them (in xorg.conf for example)
<whitenoise> greetings. i am needing assistance with exim4, however apparently debian/ubuntu has a specific package of it. anyone familiar?
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, do you have some hints for that :p
<StevenR> surskitty: install the appropriate version of scangear from the canon website.
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: like !y ubuntu   will go straight to youtube, or !w ubuntu   will show the wiki page
<JediMaster> I've tried this, but it still won't mount it as it's already mounted: mount -o ro,noload,norecovery
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, aaah
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: or !map London    etc
<surskitty> StevenR: thank you; I'll try that
<MoBstaP> Heeeelp!!
<LoT> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<StevenR> surskitty: I'm not sure if it's free software though :(
<StevenR> (free speech)
<MoBstaP> hey, iv just setup apache, but the outside world cant see my server!
<dem0n> does anyone here have any luck setting up their wireless printer with cups and ubuntu, when i go to http://localhost:631 -> administration -> find printer cups doesn't find my brother printer, but when i click on the "printers" tab in cups it lists my "brothers" printer, i used to have that brothers printer working with ubuntu when i would plug the printer into the usb port of my laptop but now i connected it to my verzion router and i want to see if i can 
<Barnabas> MoBstaP, can you see your server "from the server"
<Barnabas> http://localhost/something/something
<MoBstaP> Outside World cant access my Apache page, Only local can!!??
<raidghost> MoBstaP: ports blocked mostly
<Barnabas> MoBstaP, or nat / route setup
<whitenoise> or DNS issue, even
<MoBstaP> raidghost: how do i unblock
<raidghost> lots of things it COULD be.
<Barnabas> whitenoise, agree
<Barnabas> but
<Barnabas> telnet port 80 to the public ip
<Barnabas> GET INDEX.HTML
<Barnabas> see what happens
<raidghost> Barnabas: from outside
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: its pretty sweet
<raidghost> to telnet the public form inside would give response.
<jacta> have to learn to use it ;)
<MoBstaP> just times out
<surskitty> StevenR: yeah, it looks like it isn't.  found it, though!  thanks
<artie> how  do I find the log file in ubuntu that contains the software installation history?
<dosputas> hello, i need help, my inner speakers arent working in ubuntu on my HP dv7 laptop...
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, are ppa/launchpad bad to use, due to updates and such?
<ActionPa1snip> dosputas: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<ActionPa1snip> !ppa | jacta
<ubottu> jacta: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dosputas> yes they are unmuted
<dosputas> i googles there is an issue within ubuntu and dv HP laptops
<Barnabas> MoBstaP, so you found your issue : either one firewall rule to many or one nat rule short
<Barnabas> MoBstaP, and as stated for this to work on a domain level, you will need to do some dns config
<dosputas> bud i can not resolve it
<berries> Can someone link me the manual for ubuntu? i looked on the website i couldn't find anything
<MoBstaP> barnabas: ok ill look into it, any idea were ro start lol?
<PrinzPfeifi> can someone tell me how i can reinstall the unity desktop cairo seems to have deleted it somehow because i clicked some option to turn it off but there seems to be none to reactivate it again :D
<vita_> hello
<Barnabas> MoBstaP, your router is probably a good place to begin ..
<MoBstaP> it a virginmedia superhub
<ganster> vita_,    hello
<Barnabas> MoBstaP, perhaps get someone to help you with the network config?
<Barnabas> hands on
<vita_> did a clean install of ubuntu, now battery takes all day to charge. is this a bug, or my battery is shot?
<Barnabas> that is
<ganster> vita_, not shot its shock
<vita_> how to fix?
<Barnabas> MoBstaP, that kind of setup requires a knowledge of routing, nat tables and dns configurations
<ganster> hardware  problem vita_
<jacta> brb
<euxneks> so where would I ask about forcing a resolution on a second monitor which is not sending the EDID?
<euxneks> I'm using NVidia drivers
<nimrod10> any way to install firefox 64 bit in ubuntu 12.04 manually ?
<Muelli> nimrod10: apt-get install firefox:amd64
<nimrod10> Muelli, sure :) I forgot to say that I want to install it manually , without apt-get
<Muelli> nimrod10: sure. The mozilla/firefox people will have build instructions. But double, no better triple check that this is what you really want. Building mozilla products is not fun. It's gonna take you a couple of days.
<nimrod10> Muelli, I didn't want to build it, I thought there is an easier way of just download and run it like it is for the 32 bit version
<euxneks> nimrod10: is there a reason you don't want to use apt-get?
<Muelli> nimrod10: *shrug* no idea. There might be. But it sounds incredibly stupid.
<ActionPa1snip> vith: does the system have a make and model?
<FreeRangeRadical> I keep getting this error message: IcedTea was blocked because it is out of date. I update my machine daily, and just updated before logging on here to be sure. How do I update IcedTea?
<nimrod10> euxneks, a very good reason: the juniper VPN client only works with jdk 32 bit. At the moment I'm running firefox + openjdk i386 on an x64 ubuntu 12.04
<euxneks> nimrod10: so you want to have x86_64 as well as the 32 bit version..?
<nimrod10> euxneks, Muelli wanted to have a 64 bit version on the side
<Muelli> so nimrod10, why not using apt-get install firefox:amd64 then?
<nimrod10> Muelli, wouldn't that uninstall my i386 version that I need for that stuping Juniper VPN ?
<Muelli> nimrod10: I would expect: no. but better try.
<nimrod10> Muelli, doesn't work :
<nimrod10> The following packages will be REMOVED
<nimrod10>   firefox:i386 firefox-globalmenu:i386
<Muelli> hm nimrod10. interesting indeed. can you pastebin the full output for us?
<nimrod10> sure
<Moogs> hi everyoen
<euxneks> nimrod10: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/linux-x86_64/
<Moogs> i am trying to get my vpn working for ubuntu 12.04 lts but it says it is not connecting...
<Moogs> any suggestions?
<euxneks> put it in /opt/, and make a symlink to firefox64… To be fair, I don't think you'll notice any step up of performance
<nimrod10> Muelli, here you go : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097399/
<nimrod10> euxneks, will try it now
<Muelli> nimrod10: what does "apt-get install firefox:{i386,amd64}" give you?
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, fewk! Just found out that I installed 32bit version instead of 64bit - having 8 gb ram - am I doomed?
<nimrod10> Muelli, there is no way you can install them both at the same time with apt
<nimrod10> Muelli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097404/
<Quantum_Ion> Check Check
<FreeRangeRadical> I keep getting this error message: IcedTea was blocked because it is out of date. I update my machine daily, and just updated before logging on here to be sure. How do I update IcedTea, or do I need to?
<Muelli> hm nimrod10. too bad then. I thought it might work.
<Muelli> FreeRangeRadical: where do you get this message from? I.e. what did you do, what happened and what did you expect to happen instead?
<Quantum_Ion> FreeRangeRadical, I believe IcedTea is part of the OpenJDK Java are you aware of that ?
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: you can install the PAE kernel and access up to 64gb RAM with a cheap hack, or you can reinstall with 64bit Ubuntu
<FreeRangeRadical> I'm getting it on crosswords sites and I got it on a music site...might have been Pandora...can't remember
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, seems like htop says 8gb?
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: try re-enabling it in the tools>extensions
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: what does: uname -a   say?
<FreeRangeRadical> Quantum_Ion, yep I know
<jacta> Linux Jactalappen 3.2.0-26-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:45:14 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: sorry "add-ons"
<yannick> Linux livecd 3.2.12-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Jun 21 14:34:32 UTC 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G620 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: then you have the PAE kernel, your RAM will be fully accessible but each process will only see 3.2Gb RAM
<yannick> Linux Ulysse 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:46:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: then extensions - then re-enable the IcedTea extension, or remove it if you don't care about java applets
<yannick> sorry
<gnaritas> Ubuntu Server12.04LTS, monit scripts from old server that launch process with sudo -u processName are now leaving hanging sudo's and pid's are the sudo pid rather than child process pid?  Anyone have a clue?
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, how often will that be possible
<yannick> ActionPa1snip ?
<beandog> gnaritas: why is it using sudo?
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: will what be possible>?
<ActionPa1snip> yannick: sup?
<beandog> gnaritas: also, you tell monit where the pidfile is
<yannick> why not
<HiddenKnowledge> Hi, my apt-get seems to have gone missing.
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, that apps will use more than 3.2gb?
<FreeRangeRadical> euxneks, i can't find that extension in the chrome store
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: that will always happen, but the kernel wil be able to access the full 8Gb
<HiddenKnowledge> My command line says: sudo: apt-get: command not found
<nimrod10> euxneks, thanks that 64bit version worked as expected !
<gnaritas> I use sudo to set the user I want the processor to run under... monit start script looks like this....
<gnaritas> sudo -u administrator squeak -mmap 256m \
<gnaritas> 	-headless -vm-sound-null -vm-display-null \
<gnaritas> 	/var/squeak/app.image \
<gnaritas> 	/var/squeak/startScript port $1 &
<FloodBot1> gnaritas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnaritas> echo $! > /var/run/squeak.$1
<euxneks> nimrod10: np
<Benkinooby2> hi, i have an cdrom with tracks on it (=audiocd?) but some tracks seem to be corrupted and the wohle system hangs up on it... kill -9 kill as sudo xkill... nothing worked... how can i access the CD via terminal to get more info... can't find it's mountpoint
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: you're using Chrome?
<FreeRangeRadical> euxneks -  yes
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, Think I'm going to reinstall it all - havent really installed something since
<jacta> but its still lame :\
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: go to chrome://plugins/ then
<Benkinooby2> sorry, i meant not the whole system but the programms woring on the cd (media players of all kind)
<ActionPa1snip> HiddenKnowledge: if you run:  sudo /usr/bin/apt-get update
<ActionPa1snip> HiddenKnowledge: is it ok?
<yannick> ActionPa1snip just a question
<HiddenKnowledge> O, yes, maybe my path went dead
<HiddenKnowledge> Nope, command-not-found
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: there should be a "Java" or "IcedTea" option - also, how have you installed Chrome? From a PPA?
<yannick> private if possible
<guest-QsTyJX> Stuck on ubuntu 11.10 in guest mode. I can not remember my main account password. Is there a way to reset it from guest?
<FreeRangeRadical> euxneks: yes, from the PPA
<HiddenKnowledge> ActionPa1snip: It still doesn't work.
<ActionPa1snip> yannick: if you must
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, just lame I didnt check
<yannick> so not yet thank you
<ActionPa1snip> HiddenKnowledge: try:  sudo updatedb; locate apt-get    does it display anything?
<guest-QsTyJX> tried going through grub menu but it will not show on my screen. All I remeber is hit enter and got ubuntu six down then enter I have xp
<HiddenKnowledge> ActionPa1snip: No.. Not even a error or anything.
<FreeRangeRadical> euxneks: can't find anything for icedtea in the chrome web store. the java extensions seem extraneous.
<te> !password | guest-QsTyJX
<ubottu> guest-QsTyJX: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: just a second I'm checking my linux chrome install
<ActionPa1snip> HiddenKnowledge: you may need to download the deb of apt-get and install it using dpkg
<HiddenKnowledge> ActionPa1snip: Hmm, please ignore my question.. Sorry for bothering you. :$
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, I guess we only make that error once ;)
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: hehe I guess, its a safe bet though as it will work. It's partly why it's "recommended"
<HiddenKnowledge> ActionPa1snip: I was in the wrong terminal, darn screen.
<ActionPa1snip> HiddenKnowledge: haha nm then :)
<HiddenKnowledge> Thanks! :)
<thothstriangle> Hello
<guest-QsTyJX> te tried that but cant see my grub loading. monitor cant seem to pick it up
<te> guest-QsTyJX: Did you see the part about how to stop it?
<thothstriangle> I have a issue with oneiric the launch pad is visible and will not go away. Any idea how to solve this problem?
<te> guest-QsTyJX: if you hit Esc or Shift while it's bootng, it will stop on the grub screen.
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, I can only download with 300kb/s - grrrr! I just want to do it now :)
<ActionPa1snip> thothstriangle: tried Unity2D session?
<guest-QsTyJX> te nope. All is see is monitor saying "outof range" just by reflex I remeber (enter) goes to ubuntu and six (down arros) takes me to xp
<te> guest-QsTyJX: A number of keys will work, I think Esc or shift..
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: you could install with the minimal ISO if you get web access in liveCD
<thothstriangle> ActionPa1snip:  yup
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: installs using the packages on the repos rather then installing, then upgrading
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: hrm.. sorry I don't know why you receive that error
<bytesaber_work> i have added PATH=$PATH:/data/myscripts    and    export PATH  to .bash_profile   but i still don't see the path showing up with 'env | grep PATH'  in my new gnome-terminals.   Advise?
<bytesaber_work> also .bash_profile did not exist prior.
<ActionPa1snip> bytesaber_work: add the line in ~/.bashrc
<euxneks> bytesaber_work: try opening a new terminal
<guest-QsTyJX> te it says (shift) for 9.10 and up
<FreeRangeRadical> euxneks: yeah, it's got me baffled. chrome is supposed to autoupdate java and flash, but this is weird
<ActionPa1snip> bytesaber_work: add:  export PATH=$PATH:/data/myscripts
<te> guest-QsTyJX: You don't see the rescue mode option?
<bytesaber_work> ActionPa1snip, ok
<ActionPa1snip> bytesaber_work: save the new file and run:  source ~/.bashrc
<euxneks> FreeRangeRadical: you could also try removing icedtea-netx and then reinstalling it
<guest-QsTyJX> te nope it take me right into ubuntu sign in.
<vychune> hi can someone help me, my ubuntu 12.04 64bit install just says boot error
<jacta> ActionPa1snip, do you think xubuntu have that?
<yannick> no
<te> guest-QsTyJX: You are going to have to be able to stop it on the grub screen?
<bytesaber_work> ActionPa1snip, that worked.    not having a .bash_profile a debian thing?
<LuiX> ActionPa1snip, are you the one who answered my question on ubuntu questions about the delayed 4min login?
<te> guest-QsTyJX: Either that, or you need to use a boot disk.
<FreeRangeRadical> euxneks: right. i think that's all left to try.  thanks for the help!! see ya next time.
<te> guest-QsTyJX: Use a boot disk and chroot over to the system and change the password.
<guest-QsTyJX> te ok i'll try that. thank you
<te> guest-QsTyJX: What kind of system is it?
<te> guest-QsTyJX: What kind of keyboard?
<ActionPa1snip> LuiX: possibly
<LuiX> i'll answer on the question, but so far i've made the memtest, but i'm not shure how to do fdisk
<jillsmitt> how to set screensaver?
<LuiX> ActionPa1snip, should shutdown -rL do the trick?
<barden> no sound with skype
<Guest26492> I installed ubuntu on my moms computer for her and her wireless network is not working can anyone please help me?
<te> Guest26492: What is not working on her wireless network?
<ActionPa1snip> LuiX: you can use the liveCD and fsck there as the partition won't be mounted then
<Guest26492> i cannot connect wirelessly to the internet
<jiffe98> is there a way to restore a file from a package installed via apt-get ?
<LuiX> ActionPa1snip, i've tried running a bare linux and i don't get the correct command. tried fsck /dev/dba and googled it but with no luck
<Seveas> jiffe98, apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<te> Guest26492: Is it 80211b or g or..?  Is it encrypted?  If so what kind of encryption?
<jiffe98> Seveas: will that overwrite configuration files?
<Seveas> no
<bonez2046> after I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 when I boot my machine I get..."Waiting for Network Configuration"..and another advising Waiting 60 seconds, etc...yet, I have connectivity.. how do I prevent that message at boot up?
<Benkinooby2> how can i recover an audiocd with corrupted tracks?
<peterrus> Benkinooby2, yes
<te> Benkinooby2: How did it get corrupted?
<peterrus> there is plenty of software for that
<Guest26492> I do not know what any of that means. sorry i am a newbie. it said missing drivers. I went to additional drivers and installed the wireless network one and still nothing
<nabdev> hi all ,
<ActionPa1snip> LuiX: sud fsck /dev/sda   is common, never heard of dba
<nabdev> i change my username and host name in Ubuntu OS, and i generate my ssh key by using >ssh-keygen -t rsa , i add this one to my remote server but i have problem in my passphrase the server not accept my passphrase ... any help please
<ActionPa1snip> LuiX: you can see the partitions with:  sudo fdisk -l
<Benkinooby2> some1 gave me a cd with tracks... the first tracks work fine but after some tracks the sound get's bad (there is noise) and at some point i hear the cd-drive rumbling and the reading of the data stops peterrus te
<OerHeks> Guest26492, after install wireless driver, did you reboot ?
<Guest26492> yes
<LuiX> and just fsck without modificators will check it?
<LuiX> ActionPa1snip,
<J__> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from USB. i get to GRUB, pick install and the screen turns green and red (broken). Any way to fix this? Running i7-3930k / 64gb ram / ssd.hdd / dual boot with windows7 / asus rampage III
<beandog> Benkinooby2: find a ripper that uses cdparanoia (all of them ... grip is good)
<te> Guest26492: Is it encrypted ?
<bekks> LuiX: No. Use -f
<beandog> Benkinooby2: and change the ripping settings to really take a good look
<LuiX> bekks, -f will check it, fix it or both?
<kieppie> hi guys. how can I view an image in a TTY/terminal?
<Guest26492> how do i know if it is encrypted? when i installed it i did not click on the encrypt homepage box
<bekks> LuiX: -f will forcably check it, even if it appears to be clean.
<mcphail> nabdev: ssh usernameonserver@server.whatever
<bekks> kieppie: By default, you cant.
<beandog> kieppie: there's a couple of apps, google for a framebuffer image viewer
<LuiX> ok thanks bekks ActionPa1snip, ill give it a try
<peterrus> how can I add options to my X11 configuration for my inputdevice (touchpad?) when I add a new InputDevice section in my previously empty xorg.conf (ubuntu configures xorg automaticly?) i get a ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates" warning in my xorg log
<te> Guest26492: Im talking about the wireless router is it open? Or is it encrypted?
<Benkinooby2> beandog, i can'T find grip in the repo
<nabdev> mcphail: i don't understand what u means ?
<beandog> Benkinooby2: ah, sorry .. well I'm sure almost any cd ripper uses it
<J__> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from USB. i get to GRUB, pick install and the screen turns green and red (broken). Any way to fix this? Running i7-3930k / 64gb ram / ssd.hdd / dual boot with windows7 / asus rampage III
<kieppie> beandog, bekks: thanks. I found 2 solutions, fbi & zgv, but they are not suitable for SSH terminals. I have a b&w QR image I want to view in a basic TTY - ASCII-art is fine
<Guest26492> i guess its open. is there a way  i can tell for sure
<bonez2046> after I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 when I boot my machine I get..."Waiting for Network Configuration"..and another advising Waiting 60 seconds, etc...yet, I have connectivity.. how do I prevent that message at boot up?
<mcphail> nabdev: what is your username on the client and what is your username on the server?
<nabdev> mcphail: my remote server is redmine
<te> Guest26492: If you have ever connected any other PC to the network and it is encrypted, you would have used a password or pass-phrase.
<Guest26492> yes it is encrypted then i am on my ubuntu lap top and i have to put in a password
<Benkinooby2> beandog, te peterrus thank you
<J__> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from USB. i get to GRUB, pick install and the screen turns green and red (broken). Any way to fix this? Running i7-3930k / 64gb ram / ssd.hdd / dual boot with windows7 / asus rampage III
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | J__
<ubottu> J__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<peterrus> that
<J__> thanks!
<Dr_willis> 64gb of ram.. thats getting scary.
<beandog> kieppie: uh in that case .... libcaca
<beandog> what's the black/white one called, I cant remember
<beandog> kieppie: cacaview
<beandog> kieppie: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/cacaview.1.html
<kcj> My sound stopped working after a kernel panic. Can anyone help?
<OerHeks> Dr_willis, 64 Gb is scary, sure >http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1366/Rampage_III_Extreme/#specifications
<miaumiau> Dr_willis: I had 32 MB of RAM in my 166 Mhz powerhouse
<Guest26492> te: can you help me?
<bekks> How can I add an init file in /etc/init.d/ to be executed on startup/stop of my system?
<Dr_willis> bekks,  what are you trying to start? those are for services i belive.
<beandog> bekks: update-rc.d
<beandog> bekks: or do you mean a custom one
<bekks> Dr_willis: I have my own init script for starting/stopping virtual machines on bootup/shutdown. All I need to do now is some "magic" to actually execute that script on bootup/shutdown.
<troulouliou_dev> hi is there a repo / good tuto to have gns3 0.8.3 running stable on ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> troulouliou_dev: The devs of GNS3 should know that.
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<troulouliou_dev> bekks, no answer ;(
<W|cKeD> Dr_willis, how to unzip a .zip file? hehe
<beandog> Dr_willis: I hate that page ... but I think I've already mentioned that
<peterrus> next to nomodeset, what would be safest way to boot the system, but still be able to run X afterwards
<Dr_willis> unzip -e foo.zip   I think
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bekks> troulouliou_dev: How long did you wait?
<peterrus> Dr_willis, nice
<troulouliou_dev> bekks, wrong question :)
<Dr_willis> peterrus,  nomodeset does a specific setting to the kernel.. so not sure what you mean by 'safe'  e
<peterrus> Dr_willis, when I boot my system normally I cant get to reach X
<peterrus> when I boot to recovery mode
<peterrus> and then resume boot
<bonez2046> after I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 when I boot my machine I get..."Waiting for Network Configuration"..and another advising Waiting 60 seconds, etc...yet, I have connectivity.. how do I prevent that message at boot up?
<peterrus> it does works
<peterrus> -s
<peterrus> bonez2046, isn't that in ubuntu server only?
<peterrus> not implying you are using ubuntu server, but you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<BrotherGA2> could anyone suggest a good opensource IRC application for Ubuntu?
<sbgrd> BrotherGA2, irssi
<bonez2046> peterrus: but i didn't install the server version
<miaumiau> xchat2 BrotherGA2
<Canadian1296> BrotherGA2: Yeah, it's so
<Canadian1296> **irssi
<corsario4971> hi... spanish for help me?
<corsario4971> hola alguien en español para ayudarme?
<Dr_willis> BrotherGA2,  Xchat is avail for windows also. :) but i tend to use WeeChat on Linux
<miaumiau> try ubuntu-es corsario4971
<bonez2046> peterrus: thanks for the tip
<BrotherGA2> Great-- haha. I'm using xchat on windows, so the transition should be pretty good. I'll give weechat a shot too. thanks for the suggestions!
<corsario4971> im new ... add cht in spanish
<peterrus> BrotherGA2, irssi if you like spending mor time on configuration and figuring everything out than actual chatting xD
<peterrus> otherwise i would vouch for xchat
<peterrus> matter of personal opinion
<miaumiau> corsario4971: type /join #ubuntu-es
<sbgrd> peterrus, be nice to to irssi. heh
<miaumiau> corsario4971: that should do the trick
<sbgrd> to*
<peterrus> its just not my type of girl
<BrotherGA2> peterrus: lol... gotcha. maybe when I feel more up to a challenge...
<corsario4971> thank ... gracias me perdi... ya entre #ubuntu-es
<corsario4971> bye
<AcidRain2012> im looking for a driver for lexmark x5495 printer/scanner, anyone know where to look?
<AcidRain2012> ive searched on google quite a bit
<AcidRain2012> and ubuntu seems to list every driver for every lexmark printer except the one i need, lol
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: can't say for sure, but some lexmark are troublesome to say the least to use with linux :-(
<AcidRain2012> grrr... what is a good laser printer that works with linux then?
<AcidRain2012> ill use this printer for target practice
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: not meant as a discouragement, but I had some bad experiences with lexmark inkjets.
<AcidRain2012> its cool, i found this old thing at a shop and dude gave it to me. i mean it looks like one hardcore peice of equipment
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: did you check the lexmark site?
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip: i found several sites saying that lexmark supported it for linux and it could be found on their site, but when i searched for "x5495" on their site, i got no results
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: I bought a HP all in one printer and hecked beforehand for linux compatibility. you can also try to search for a program called turboprint. It's a commercial linux driver for some lexmark and other brand printers
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: try the europe site, it seems to lik linux
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: only if you don't find anything else of course
<sigmundk_> Greetings. :-)
<cndiv> Hello #ubuntu! Does anyone know of a Deskbar replacement that will work in gnome classic?
<AcidRain2012> i tried the europe site, found nothing there, but i did find more than on the english site
<AcidRain2012> lol
<AcidRain2012> or US site rather
<AcidRain2012> turboprint not found in repos
<MoleMan> using Ubuntu 12.04, (in a VM) it has started asking me to authenticate as root for admin tasks, rather than just to authenticate, root and toor aren't working... any suggestions on how to work around/reset?
<Dr_willis> !dock | cndiv
<ubottu> cndiv: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: no, it was a commercial software a few years back
<AcidRain2012> ewww, i found it on google and it cost money
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: Canone once had a driver for a printer only available on their japanese site. Great, isn't it?
 * AcidRain2012 pukes
<miaumiau> Canon*
<Dr_willis> he said it was 'comercial'
<miaumiau> Yes, unfortunately, AcidRain2012
<basil1x> Ubuntu 12.04LTS Toshiba laptop, Brasero burn slows to 1x at ~45-53%.  wodim works normally. this is getting ridiculous, help, pls
<miaumiau> but might be better than uying a new printer AcidRain2012
<cndiv> ubottu, are any of those able to handle external searches? I need gmail, google search, local file search (and contents)
<ubottu> cndiv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> Canon is worth avoiding....
<AcidRain2012> sounds horrible, lack of printer support is almost as bad as the first time i saw unity desktop
<miaumiau> Dr_willis: Won't argue that :-)
<AcidRain2012> yeah, i saw several sites flaming canon for absolutely no linux support
<Dr_willis> Unity works very well for me.. Canon on the other hand.. hadent worked well for me.. even Under windows...
<Dr_willis> Canons windows support and general quality - i find lacking
<AcidRain2012> eh... its personal. i hate anything that reminds me of a windows computer.
<miaumiau> Yeaj, my PIXMA IP just stopped working
<Dr_willis> AcidRain2012,  go back to C64 geos? Oh wait.. it has icons.. thats like windows...
<AcidRain2012> icons are ok, everything has icons.
<Dr_willis> miaumiau,  My Canon decided my new Blue Ink Card.  was not Blue.. but some other color..
<Dr_willis> I find my Brother printers work very very well on linux.
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: Anyway, if you buy a printer, you better serch for a good one and check whether people have problems with it using linux or not
<miaumiau> Dr_willis: I got a HP now, the ink is kinda expensive, but it works, even the scanning function
<AcidRain2012> miaumiau: well honestly this is the first time ubuntu has even asked me to install drivers for it. i usually just plug it up, and it works. it prints, scans, copies, faxes (lol)
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: so it worked before?
<AcidRain2012> no. every other printer i have ever hooked up has worked before
<AcidRain2012> id say at least 10 printer/scanners ive hooked up and they work
<miaumiau> AcidRain2012: ah, ok
<kcj> Can someone help with my lack of sound?
<AcidRain2012> this one looked like some hackers type thing going on with 4 boxes poppin up asking for drivers
<AcidRain2012> so today, failed to root lg nitro with linux, failed to hookup printer
<Jacta> ActionPa1snip: reinstalling right now :o
<ActionPa1snip> basepi: tried xfburn?
<Canadian1296> I installed a command line installation of 12.04 from the alternate DVD. On boot (with nomodeset to get past the black screen), it fails to mount swap_01 or whatever the swap LVM partition is called. After skipping (it does not mount, ever, so i skipped it) it says "Waiting for network configuration", then says waiting for up to 60 more seconds. Any ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: just buy HP in future. HP loves Linux printing :)
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip: note taken, im looking at hp laser printers now
<i7c> AcidRain2012: i have one. perfect. ;)
<cndiv> Hi all, I'm looking for a desktop search application that does local file contents, gmail, google search, etc. It also has to run in gnome classic. Does that exist anymore? Please help, I'm really struggling over here.
<AcidRain2012> cndiv: like a widget?
<Moogs> jo
<beandog> gnome do?
<beandog> maybe
<Dr_willis> cndiv,  googles 'google-desktop' i  thought could do all that.
<cndiv> anything that's customizable to do all those things. It's for my boss, who has to use ubuntu and won't use anything but gnome classic
<beandog> cndiv: http://do.cooperteam.net/
<cndiv> that's gone now, they discontinued it. That's why the problem
<Moogs> hi
<AcidRain2012> google-desktop doesnt do that
<cndiv> beandog, that might be it!!!!!
<cndiv> I've been looking for a long while
<beandog> I think the project is dead
<Dr_willis> and getting paid by the hr.. to find somthing for a lazy boss.. ;)
<Jacta> cndiv: what about synapse
<cndiv> Dr_willis, it's also on top of the entire company I have to support :-)
<AcidRain2012> cndiv: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Dr_willis> supporting  gnome2  for a company... Hmmm...
<cndiv> I'm trying to find a replacement for Google Desktop search. It needs to be able to search through local files (and their contents), google search, gmail search, google docs, and hopefully has the ability to plug in additional websites
<miaumiau> what was that thing called that was included with ubuntu at one point? Beagle or something? Wasn'T that also a local file search application?
<cndiv> Beagle seems long dead
<Kanerix> Long live the RPi
<AcidRain2012> ... why couldnt u just setup ftp?
<AcidRain2012> idk.
<cndiv> Jacta, synapse seems like a good one as well, thank you
<miaumiau> cndiv, yeah, it was a few years ago I saw it alive :-)
<Jacta> cndiv: that very alive afaik - cant live without it
<cndiv> Beagle is alive?
<Jacta> synapse afaik
<Dr_willis> slightly old list -> some ive never heard of ---> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/best-linux-desktop-search-tools
<MoleMan> how can I reset root passwd from a live CD?
<Dr_willis> MoleMan,  how did you set the root passwd?
<ActionPa1snip> MoleMan: are you sure its the root pass, and not your user pass?
<miaumiau> Hm, I wonder why they took beagle out of the standard install
<MoleMan> I didn't, but when I try to perform 'administrative tasks' it asks me to authenticate as root (not my user, rejects my password)
<miaumiau> moleman, try sudo su
<ActionPa1snip> MoleMan: then you need to run the command you are running and prefix it with gksudo
<ActionPa1snip> miaumiau: use:  sudo -i   instead
<malianx> for Cron: 55 */2 * * * should be every 2 hours, at 55 after the hour shouldn't it?
<MoleMan> but I know my pass is correct as if I 'sudo touch hello' it says you do not have permission to do this...
<miaumiau> ok, thanks ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> MoleMan: is the file system read only?
<MoleMan> not 'Please try again' as it would if the pass was wrong. and no.
<zenwryly> I'd like to ensure as much as possible that no network traffic is possible, that all destinations are unreachable, except through an OpenVPN client.  So I'd like to do "ip route add unreachable default" as early as possible in network startup.  What's the best place to do that?
<ActionPa1snip> MoleMan: run:  sudo -i   then retry
<MoleMan> 1 second, just rebooting out of live CD
<MoleMan> sudo -i worked, should I just reset the password? or is there something I can do to fix the fact that it was even asking me for it?
<MoleMan> I think I've managed to get the user management open as root, I'll try toreset the account to admin properly....
<beandog> cndiv: did you end up finding something
<cndiv> beandog, gnome-do looks like it might do the job, but the wiki about it is down
<cndiv> so I'm trying to find documentation
<beandog> ok
<cndiv> beandog, I will be SO happy if it does the things I need it to
<beandog> cndiv: good luck :)
<cndiv> beandog, thank you!
<bekks> Using "screen", how can I create several "windows" and execute a command in each window, when starting screen?
<akem> http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/16/valve-makes-steam-for-linux-official/
<Rallias> I'm trying to make a server livecd, but I can't get the image small enough. What can I do to make it smaller?
<beandog> akem: hello steam, goodbye money
<ActionPa1snip> akem: I'll believe it when I see it, that thing has been foating around for ages
<hilo> hello everyone!
<ActionPa1snip> *floating
<akem> ActionPa1snip, i know / looks like you should see it pretty soon.
<Rallias> ActionPa1snip, Yeah, but not officially announced until today
<miaumiau> ActionPa1snip: at least L4D2 native version has been promised
<ActionPa1snip> we'll see, not holding my breath
<akem> L4D2 is awesome but runs very badly with Wine iirc.
<miaumiau> ActionPa1snip: yeah,better not
<moment> hmm
<adv_> .
<Dykam> ng
<Dykam> woops
<malianx> for Cron: 55 */2 * * * should be every 2 hours, at 55 after the hour shouldn't it?
<batshitcrazyguy> test
<Rallias> malianx, yes.
<wolf1161> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097539/
<wolf1161> Having trouble uninstalling this package.... any advice?
<ActionPa1snip> wolf1161: keep reinstalling the package ti the hash matches
<ActionPa1snip> wolf1161: or contact the ppa maintainer
<wolf1161> I don't want to install it. I want to remove it and forget about it.
<wolfgang_> I there an irc chanel for yellow dog linux?
<wolfgang_> ?
<wolfgang_> !yellowdog
<bz> wolfgang_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=yellow%2Bdog%2Blinux%2Birc%2Bchannel#seen
<zykotick9> bz: don't use lmgtfy in this channel - it's not cute
<Loshki> !info cuesheet
<ubottu> Package cuesheet does not exist in precise
<Chilaha> Hi.
<Chilaha> Does anyone know a good amount about a block called safe eyes?
<wolfgang_> Is yellow dog linux ubuntu?
<bz> yep
<Rallias> Yellow dog linux is fedora based
<bz> zykotick9: it is to me
<wolfgang_> could it run computer games on a ps3?
<Chilaha> Can anyone help me stop my block, safeeyes, from being able to see what I'm doing on the computer?
<zykotick9> wolfgang_: the ps3 has very little RAM like 256MB or something, so very doubtful
<Chilaha> It does user reports and whenever I go on a site it writes it down.
<Rallias> wolfgang_, Your questions would be better answered in a channel designated for yellow dog linux support.
<zykotick9> wolfgang_: linux in the ps3 seems like a waste of time to me...
<Chilaha> Anyway I can get it so the website can't be seen.
<Chilaha> Please, can anyone help. A browser that won't show a history?
<wolfgang_> zykotick9, i was wondering because i thought there was a chance it couldbe my new computer instead of going and buidling one?
<Rallias> Chilaha, Are you in private mode?
<zykotick9> wolfgang_: with the RAM situtation - probably not...
<ActionPa1snip> wolfgang_: could play terminal games well
<Chilaha> No.
<IdleOne> Chilaha: We don't help to circumvent parental control software.. Not to mention it is not an ubuntu issue.
<Chilaha> I don't know how to do that?
<wolfgang_> zykotick9, Is that the only real problem?
<Chilaha> IdleOne: Where can I find people who will help me do that?
<IdleOne> Chilaha: No idea, but not in here.
<Chilaha> OK. Later.
<zykotick9> wolfgang_: don't know - i decided NOT to get a PS3 after learning the specs... so another personal/channel would have better info
<ActionPa1snip> wolfgang_: it'll play ninvaders well :)
<Rallias> it will play visualboyadvanced well
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip was thinking more like minecraft :D
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: i'm "sure" ncurses games is what the OP meant ;)
<miaumiau> wolfgang_: use of yellow dog linux has also been patched out via firmware iirc
<Rallias> no way no how will minecraft run on 256 mb ram.
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: it's a game.... ;D
<Rallias> actually, it will, but that's amd64, not cell.
<wolfgang_> miamiau, so i just cant even get ianymore? i have the big ps3
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: true.  what's with the 1 for r?  you going 3li3te on us?
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: mind you, other consoles don't have much more
<miaumiau> wolfgang_: as fas as I know not when you have a recent firmware
<Rallias> wolfgang_, Also, is your ps3's firmware pre-3.21?
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: I hit break instead of running: /exit
#ubuntu 2012-07-18
<ActionPa1snip> Ycarene: I hate that 1337 rubbish, so pointless
<wolfgang_> Rallias, wouldnt know i always get the updates though so prob not
<wolfgang_> Why did sony change there mind about yellow dog linux on the ps3?
<l337ingDisorder> Basic NVIDIA question here: I just hooked up a TV so I have two video outputs. Both are working, but I have it set to TwinView and it seems to just be extending the desktop instead of cloning it... Is there a way to make it clone the output exactly? Both displays have the same resolution
<Rallias> wolfgang_, There are ways, but all that I know how to do are illegal, so not to be shared on this channel.
<wolfgang_> Rallias, Oh ok
<IdleOne> wolfgang_: PS3/Sony and yellowdog are all offtopic.
<IdleOne> please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: XBOX360 has 512Mb, so could run Lubuntu I guess
<wolfgang_> IdleOne, Your mean
<Rallias> ActionPa1snip, Does ubuntu have an active CELL port?
<IdleOne> wolfgang_: I've been called worse. Doesn't change the fact that this is not a chat channel.
<zykotick9> wolfgang_: incorrect about IdleOne
<l337ingDisorder> IdleOne is heartless ;)
<ActionPa1snip> Rallias: no idea, I've heard something but it was a long time ago
<wolfgang_> zykotick, :D
<Rallias> ActionPa1snip, So far as I know, it hasn't been maintained since ~ 9.04
<ActionPa1snip> Rallias: yep, 3 years, sounds about right
<Rallias> Altho I've got a blade I wish I could install ubuntu server on D:
<l337ingDisorder> So can anyone explain why TwinView isn't doing what it says it's supposed to?
<l337ingDisorder> (ubu 12.04)
<ActionPa1snip> l337ingDisorder: what video chip?
<wolfgang_> BYE!
<l337ingDisorder> ActionPa1snip: GeForce 8500 GT
<ActionPa1snip> l337ingDisorder: did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<l337ingDisorder> ActionPa1snip: It is putting output to both displays but it's not cloning, it's just extending
<l337ingDisorder> ActionPa1snip: yep
<zykotick9> l337ingDisorder: twinview is nvidia's propritary version of xinerama (2 displays acting as 1) - select clone instead
<ActionPa1snip> l337ingDisorder: if you use nvidia-settings you can set to mirror afaik
<l337ingDisorder> zykotick9: there's no "Clone" there's "Separate X screen" and "TwinView"
<zykotick9> l337ingDisorder: neither separate nor twinview is what you want...
<l337ingDisorder> oooh
<l337ingDisorder> wait
<l337ingDisorder> found it!
<l337ingDisorder> it wasn't in that dropdown..
<l337ingDisorder> you need to choose "TwinView" and then in the "Position" dropdown you choose "Clone" instead of "Right of" or "Left of"
<l337ingDisorder> nevertheless thanks for the help guys! :D
<ActionPa1snip> np :)
<yannickoo> Hey guys, is it possible to move the .ssh directory because I have only access to my /var/www/webX directory and I need to do some scp stuff.
<Muelli> yannickoo: yes
<yannickoo> And I don't have the permission to create a .ssh dir.
<Muelli> then probably no
<yannickoo> Muelli: :(
<yannickoo> Muelli: why i not just set the path to the .ssh directory in the scp command? ;)
<Muelli> yannickoo: well. The server deciced where to look for your public keys. And if it is configured to look in a directory you cannot write to, you cannot do anything. Rightfully so.
<yannickoo> Uh yeah! "Specifies an alternative per-user configuration file for ssh."
<yannickoo> the "F" parameter
<yannickoo> and "i" - idendity file
<Pyrrha_> Question about Unity - can you disable the icon shaking thing? In the left side panel.
<yannickoo> but i need that in the ssh-keygen command
<laserlion> Hi. I'm trying to make a desktop launcher to run a script. Is there a location which these must be stored, or can I just place them wherever I want?
<Muelli> hm laserlion. You can put a .desktop file onto the ~/Desktop I think. If you want it in the launcher thing, try ~/.local/share/applications/
<laserlion> Ok, thanks. What about the actual .sh file? Just somewhere put, so the launcher doesn't look in the wrong directory?
<L3top> The launcher should look wherever you tell it to.
<Dr_willis> laserlion,  if you want it to show in your menus theres a .config/applications directory I think.
<Dr_willis> laserlion,  the actual .sh. i wouldput in /home/yourusername/bin
<Muelli> laserlion: the program you want to launch may be located anywhere. Just check that the execution bit is set
<zykotick9> laserlion: fyi if scripts if you put them in ~/bin they'll be in your path as well (you need to logout/login for it to work after creating ~/bin)
<laserlion> I'm sorry, zykotick. Can you explain what 'they'll be in my path' means? :)
<zykotick9> laserlion: it means you could execute it from anywhere, and the shell will find it...
<laserlion> Also, thanks for your answers Muelli and Dr_willis!
<zykotick9> !tab > laserlion
<ubottu> laserlion, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> Time to check up on bash basics about the PATH variable. :)
<zykotick9> laserlion: (just in case) ~ means your home directory (so both myself and Dr_willis suggested teh same thing)
<laserlion> zykotick9: thanks, I got it now! :)
<zykotick9> laserlion: tab to - nice ;)
<zytter> hi
<LLU> Fellow linux ubuntu!  If i've got a file/folder in lets say "/home/user/" with the name "[*] file name" want that copied to "/home/user/*" with the name "file name" Do you know a script what will do something like this?
<Dr_willis> LLU,  you mean you hae an actual '[*]' in the file name somehow?
<LLU> no
<LLU> just that could be everything
<LLU> not really an astrix
<Dr_willis> give examples... ;)
<escott> LLU, the "rename" utility (which is actually just a perl script) might help
<L3top> LLU: Please give an actual example.
<Dr_willis> I find the 'qmv' command handy.. but its a little unusual in how it works.
<dunpeal> How do I make a custom .desktop shortcut appear in Dash?
<ActionPa1snip> you can escape the asterisk and it will be treated as a character, rather than a glob and rename it
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: copy it to /usr/share/applications
<Dr_willis> dunpeal,  you copy it to the proper directory in your home. I think its under .config or .local (not on ubuntu so icant check)
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip: I did... still not there.
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip: I copied it to .local/share/applications
<Dr_willis> Unless you want it System wide for all users.. then see above. you MAY need to logout/back in or restart unity.
<LLU> i've got a folder in /var/hda/files/drives/drive6/torrents which is named [Muziek]top2000 and a file [Films]50.50 and i want the folder [Muziek]top2000 to the folder /var/hda/files/drives/drive6/Muziek/top2000 and the file [Films]50.50 to the folder /var/hda/files/drives/drive6/Films
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: copy it to /usr/share/application
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip: is there a way to refresh the cache?
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: copy it to /usr/share/applications    sorry
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: you could log off and on I guess
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip: any way to refresh the cache without logoff/on?
<Dr_willis> LLU,  you most likelky need to do your own scripting for that.  or get fancy with a bash command line. :)
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: try pressing ALT+F2 and run: r
<zykotick9> LLU: use \ to escape.  like "\[Muzietk\]top2000" or use double Quotes "[Muzietk]top2000"
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip: "r" and Enter?!
<dunpeal> the program "r"?
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: if memory serves, yes
<L3top> mv ./\[Fi* /var/hda/files/drives/drive6/Films   from the directory the subdir is in.
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: just r
<Dr_willis> dunpeal,  thats how to 'restart'  I belive in gnome3/unity  its like a fancy hotkey. not an actual command.
<L3top> mv ./\[Fi* /var/hda/files/drives/drive6/Films from the directory the subdir is in. @ LLU
<ActionPa1snip> Dr_willis: thanks :). Wasn't 100%
<zykotick9> L3top: ./ is redundant
<Dr_willis> ActionPa1snip,  but i think that may be gnome-shell only. Not unity
<ActionPa1snip> Dr_willis: lets see :D
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip, Dr_willis: I press Alt+f2. Dash comes up. I press r, nothing happens :(
<dunpeal> think I may need to restart.
<LLU> but these will not be the only files that will come in that directory and that I would like to be moved
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: could run:  unity --replace
<LLU> L3top: so is there a way i just can add a script to the crontab and that I will be done with it?
<L3top> zykotick9: I believe you are correct, just wasn't sure what starting  with an escape would do, but I know that ./ will be in the right place.
<L3top> LLU it seems smarter to change how this continues to be created than to check constantly... and you would want the contents of the folder to just be moved I would expect, rather than continually trying to overwrite a folder with another...
<ghostchick> ActionPa1snip,dunpeal,  actually i use setsuid unity (dont know about eventual critics
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip: that messed up my desktop
<dunpeal> anyway, restarting works, but I thought this isn't windows :(
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: it makes unity reload
<zykotick9> LLU: if you blindly move files at a pre-determined time - mv'ing them could be bad if they're being written to - you might corrupt stuff...
<ActionPa1snip> dunpeal: restarts can be beneficial
<dunpeal> ActionPa1snip: unless anyone has any better suggestions, I think that's how I'm going to do it from now on
<tr3nton> restart doesn't take forever - like in windows, anyway ;)
<L3top> Assuming that you do not have the ability to change that folder creation LLU, I would preserve both files and move the content if, as zykotick9 says, it is not being written, so you would want to check its modified time and bar it from moving within the last, say 20 min.
<L3top> s/both files/both folders/
<ghostchick> dunpeal,  setsuid unity in alt-f2
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: "restarts can be beneficial" lol that's funny - 99.999% since may 19, because of 1 instance i couldn't figure out what was going wrong with my system ;)
 * L3top is having difficulty with English atm, but hopefully you understood what I was trying to say. Do not move it if it has been touched wtihin the last 20 minutes.
<ghostchick> dunpeal,  sorry setsid unity
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: but the reboot fixed it ;)
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: loads new kernels and so on. Cleans ram real good. Lots of things
<Mattias> how do I start pam_motd? It used to show, but now it stopped showing motd when I logon the ssh
<Rallias> ActionPa1snip, I agree on the "reboots are useful" bit. Every month on the 1st, servers get rebooted.
<Mattias> aah nvm
<ActionPa1snip> Rallias: sounds reasonable
<Mattias> It doesn't show when I use mosh
<Mattias> So how do I enable pam_motd for mosh?
<Rallias> Except for 1 which has a client that ALWAYS compalins about reboots because he uses ssh tunnels for his web service.
<LLU> zykotick9: nothing is using that path exept transmission and i will rename the folders/files when the donwloads are done. But it's on my NAS I would need to move then between samba shares and that is slow. But i don't want to use the command line every time a download has finshed.
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: i agree with you - i'm just joking (sorry OT).  i just strive for stability over features.
<Topher82> ok I've been googleing for a week and I'm stumped. Everything I can find says I don't need to partition my new SSD to install Kubuntu 12.04 correctly. But after every install it won't do an initial boot. I remember having to do somethig with 'noapci' the last time I installed before the HDD swap to the SSD. I'm just trying to figure out is this something I'm doing wrong in the install (i.e. somethig I need to do to the install to get it to
<Rallias> Topher82, What told you you don't need to partition your ssd?
<LLU> i didn't want to move it i would prefer copying because other wise i can't keep seeding the files
<zykotick9> LLU: rtorrent with ssh is the best torrent solution i've personally come up with - but you gotta be ok with terminal apps
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: it's cool. sometimes it fixes the weirdest things. Had a guy in earlier who's flash audio was faster than the vid. ne reboot later and all is ok
<zykotick9> LLU: i just drop my torrents into a directory and they get downloaded, simple.
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: i hate flash.  is that blue tint still an issue?
<Topher82> well all the articles I read said if you are partitioning it into multiple partitions you have to format them the right ways. But if you are using the entire disk it's fine to jsut install.
<zykotick9> ^ fix for blue tint is to disable 3d in the flash options (use fullscreen if required) FYI
<Rallias> Topher82, You're better off using guided partitioning, not just "no partitioning".
<zykotick9> Topher82: do you want to save anything or dual boot?
<Topher82> no it's a fresh SSD and it's only for kubuntu :)
<Rallias> Topher82, You NEED to partition it
<zykotick9> Topher82: use the entire disk - simple ;)  (only my opinion)
<LLU> zykotick9: I really like the webinterface of transmission but you can't say where it should download the files. So i can't do it with my torrent client
<zykotick9> Rallias: i believe the installer is offering to autocreate a swap and / on the entire disk.
<Rallias> yeah, that should be what's done.
<zykotick9> LLU: sorry man - i obviously know little about transmission (it was never my favourite amoung the gui torrent clients either)
<zykotick9> LLU: for web i used the lame old apache media thing... forget it's name
<yannickoo> Hey guys, I want to transfer a directory via scp. I haven't permission to create the .ssh directory so I created a new config which contains "Host * UserKnownHostsFile XXX IdentiyFile XXX" and I setted the config file to the scp command via the F parameter: scp -F /var/www/webX/files/config html/ user@host:/var/www/virtual/foo/html/import – But I even get the message, that I don't have the permission create the .ssh directory. Any ideas?
<Topher82> ok see that brings up the other question I was going to ask. should I create with no swap partition. to reduce the number of reads and writes?
<noiro> hey guys, how do I make sure 3D acceleration is working properly? I have the driver installed (supposedly) based on additional drivers
<Rallias> Topher82, How much ram do you have?
<Topher82> I tried the OCZ forum but they aren't being useful at all lol.
<Topher82> 4GB
<escott> yannickoo, the existence/nonexistence of a .ssh directory should not affect your ability to scp
<Rallias> You'll be fine with no swap.
<bekks> Topher82: Not a vbox issue :)
<LLU> zykotick9: If you would know the name that would be awesome! because I'm open to change
<Topher82> ok cool. someone I work with told me some programs need a swap to work right.
<yannickoo> escott: sure, it needs a ssh key.
<yannickoo> escott: and to be on the known hosts
<bekks> Topher82: Sorry, wrong channel. Nonetheless, swap is always needed when wanting hibernation to be working.
<Rallias> If EVER it's a problem (which it absolutely shouldn't be), you can create a swap .img file.
<Topher82> ahh shoot
<Topher82> yea I kinda like that.
<zykotick9> Topher82: if you care about your SSD - then minimize writes.  my ssd drive from the origional EEEpc 4&8GB models are still working fine today... failure on ssd/solid state is an issue however.  but i have swap on my ssd drive - i'll replace when it burns out - and the speeds are amazing
<bekks> Topher82: Then you need swap size == ram size.
<yannickoo> escott: when i enter the password it says that it is wrong, but it's right :)
<escott> yannickoo, if its not in known hosts it will just ask. if you need to specify the private key just say ssh -i id_rsa ...
<Rallias> Topher82, Unless programs start to fail, don't have swap set up.
<yannickoo> escott: i done it with -F and added a config file with the key and the knonw hosts
<Rallias> Once you have the system a few weeks, you can kind of get a feel for your normal ram requirements and make further decisions from there.
<Topher82> ok I'm going to try that I might need help figuring out the math on the partitions.
<Topher82> yea I have a spare SSD (they were half price so I bought 2)
<Rallias> 100% to ext4 mounted as /
<escott> yannickoo, it sounds like you are doing things in a more complicated fashion. it might be making your error messages more confusing
<noiro> hey guys, how do I make sure 3D acceleration is working properly? I have the driver installed (supposedly) based on additional drivers
<zykotick9> Topher82: if you select entire drive i think it will be automatic, with a suitable swap??? - running without swap will make your system SLOWER
<Rallias> zykotick9, running without swap will only slow down if you run out of ram, which he has PLENTY of.
<Topher82> ok so manually partiiton it to have no swap first. and if that doesn't work I know it's something with noacpi or noapci or whatever right?>
<zykotick9> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dr_willis> i recall ages ago *like 5+ yrs* some benchmarks where not having any swap caused some sort of slow down. but  that was several kernel versiona back. :)
<zykotick9> Rallias: incorrect
<Rallias> That's completely false. The only time having no swap would slow down a computer is if you didn't have like a gig of free ram for file caching
<Rallias> with 4gb ram, that's not a problem.
<zykotick9> Rallias: if a system is using swap as memory - you system will be crawling - buy more memory ;)
<Topher82> *sigh* I love it here. I always get great answers and awesome converstaions always start up :)
<zykotick9> Rallias: incorrect
<zykotick9> !swap | Rallias
<ubottu> Rallias: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dr_willis> Topher82,  you can always make a swap file :)
<Topher82> well at this point I just want to be able to reboot after install to an OS lol.
<Rallias> Yes. If you find you need it, use a swap file, not a swap partition.
<Topher82> at what poing in the install do I add that noapci stuff anyway?
<yannickoo> escott: oh it works :o
<zykotick9> Rallias: swap fils cannot do hibernation...
<Dr_willis> i tend to always put like a 512mb swap  partition on my Hard drives out of old habbit. just in case i use a live cd. they got some swap to use if needed.
<Topher82> or is that something I add during grub on the first boot?
<Dr_willis> Topher82,  that would be a grub/syslinux boot option
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: another excellent point - swap partitions are used by LiveCDs!
<Rallias> Topher82, Nah, unless you have an odd computer, which most people don't.
<Topher82> ok what key do I git to do that? I tried tab, esc, f8, f12, etc... lol I'm pesistent and a little ocd.
<Dr_willis> zykotick9,  which can be bad.. if you are trying to repartion that HD. ;)
<Dr_willis> Topher82,  the !nomodeset guide shows you
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Topher82> woot thanks
<Dr_willis> Grub = HOLD shift.  Syslinux, tap space when ya see a Man=keyboard icon at the bottom..
<Topher82> ok let me go absorb all of this and try another install :) back in a bit
<Dr_willis> or tap space like a woodpecker after drinking a double capachino..
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: ;) another excellent point (re: partioning from livecd and having to disable swap first)
<Rallias> Seriously tho, I want to see benchmarks of a 4gb ram i7 system with and without swap. I highly doubt there's any performance deficit on the without swap system.
<noiro> hey guys, how do I make sure 3D acceleration is working properly? I have the driver installed (supposedly) based on additional drivers
<noiro> But gnome-shell keeps putting me in fallback
<Topher82> grr now the usb drive I was using to install from seems to be corrupted :( going to have to burn a dvd
<jerry_l> hello room..
<naryfa> escott: Hi, would you happen to know how to add my own application to Default Applications in Details window in Ubuntu Settings? I have XnView, and it is not installed, it runs from its own directory, but I want it to associate with graphic files.
<muggster>  :)
<Nogal> Hey guys, is there any way to set up Empathy to automatically /msg NickServ identify <password> when I click into it?
<escott> naryfa, not really. ask the channel
<naryfa> escott: ok thank you
<Dr_willis> Nogal,  check its settings for optional plugins.
<IdleOne> Nogal: https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Is_there_a_way_to_configure_Empathy_to_identify_with_NickServ.3F
<nulldev> nogal whats emapthy? is it a message client
<Dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<naryfa> How can I add my own application to Default Applications in Details window in Ubuntu Settings? I have XnView, and it is not installed, it runs from its own directory, but I want it to associate with graphic files.
<nulldev> nogal which message protocol you connecting to?
<IdleOne> his quesiton about nickserv and empathy implies IRC
<Jagst3r15> how do i install iced tea 7 plugin?
<skumara> help i tried to install fglrx using the guide in this website http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers. I get this error http://pastebin.com/xPLvDi7e      How do i know fglrx hs installed correctly? I afraid if i restart the computer the laptop wont start!
<Rallias> Jagst3r15, sudo apt-get install iced-tea openjdk-7
<Rallias> er...
<nulldev> nogal so you want your irc client to automatically log in? Not to bot?
<Nogal> I just tried something from that link. I'm going to close the client and come back in to test it.
<Rallias> i'm not sure on the openjdk-7 part...
<Nogal> nulldev, yes. I'm testing this, one sec
<Rallias> installing programs was much easier to explain when synaptic was the default.
<nulldev> not to bot I hope*
<IdleOne> Jagst3r15: sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Nogal> I'm back, and the link worked, thank you!
<IdleOne> Welcome
<Jagst3r15> thanks
<baby_effulgence> hi guys, can anyone help me with crackling audio?
<nulldev> nogal Im that old skool I was looking at ways to script inject empathy with the logins
<Nogal> nulldev: honestly that was the sort of fix I thought I needed haha
<nebu> anyone know which libraray or module enable Fn key in laptop? I have uninstalled it. Now i want to enable Fn keys again.
<nulldev> cracking audio you mean the encryptions? well fek off
<baby_effulgence> anyone?
<IdleOne> !language | nulldev
<ubottu> nulldev: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Harris> how do i have ubuntu auto do terminal code modprobe b43
<nulldev> <baby_effulgence> hi guys, can anyone help me with crackling audio?
<baby_effulgence> ty nulldev :/
<nulldev> ooops very sorry crackling not cracking
<jerry_l> audio, i can  try.
<kandinski> this is nuts, I try to access my server, and it looks firewalled on my own laptop (my coworkers can see it)
<Harris> ActionPa1snip,  i have to type the code modprobe b43 for my wifi to work how do i make it automatic
<kandinski> I am running 12.04, and have no idea what can it be, any clue?
<nulldev> kandinski its your local router then what you trying to connect to?
<Harris> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kandinski> nulldev, no, it's my server, which is on linode
<kandinski> I can traceroute to linode.com, bu tnot to my server
<nulldev> kandinski server? web/ftp/irc/ssh?
<kandinski> my coworker can traceroute to both
<ActionPa1snip> Harris: run:  echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<ActionPa1snip> Harris: it will load at boot automagically
<nulldev> kandinski server? web/ftp/irc/ssh?
<minimec> Harris: add 'b43' in /etc/modules
<aaas> anyone have any experience routing apache error.log to the rsyslog daemon
<nulldev> kandinski stop pasting trace routes too :)
<ActionPa1snip> aaas: ask in #apache as well :)
<kandinski> on the same wifi router, so it has to be my laptop
<kandinski> ah, a good cmd line pastebin client?
<kandinski> prefrably a non-pastebin.com pastebin
<kandinski> nulldev: all of it, it's an ubuntu server
<kandinski> but I can't even traceroute to it
<nulldev> aaas if you get thast error your using apache maps , there broken
<kandinski> nulldev: I never did!
<kandinski> nulldev: that's naughty
<nulldev> kandinski servers unless firewall permits wont respond to ping port 80 open wont matter as 80 uses tcp and ping is icmp so the firewall will let 80 tcp but not ping
<AcidRain2012> i have an emerson tv, when i change the monitor settings to 1280x768 (16:10), i get nothing. when i change it to 1280x720 (16:9) and i goto the emerson pc settings, it says, not available. (when im trying to adjust the image on my screen being about 1" off in every direction.  1024x768 (4:3) in pc settings on the tv, i get the issue where i can only adjust to left, or right. and those are the only options. i cant adjust size of image like i can on
<AcidRain2012> my vizio tv. how can i fix this?
<AcidRain2012> any advice on the issue would be great
<jerry_l> hello room. which should i use in ubuntu: VBOX, vmwarz.... looking for a good virtual machine.
<deives> hi[
<Rallias> jerry_l, depends... graphical or non-graphical
<kandinski> nulldev, I can't see my server at all from this laptop
<kandinski> ftp, ssh, http, nothing
<kandinski> I can see it from my mate's laptop
<skumara> help i tried to install fglrx using the guide in this website http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers. I get this error http://pastebin.com/xPLvDi7e      How do i know fglrx hs installed correctly? I afraid if i restart the computer the laptop wont start!
<kandinski> or from other servers
<jerry_l> one for each would work for me.
<kandinski> it's the laptopt that's somehow blocking access
<kandinski> (driving me nuts)
<Rallias> jerry_l QEMU would be your best option then.
<jerry_l> thanks.. looking up.
<AcidRain2012> can anyone help me to adjust my pc screen on an emerson tv?
<AcidRain2012> is there any type of software to help me do this?
<kandinski> nulldev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097636/
<jerry_l> :)
<nulldev> kandinski what service and server and location of server you trying to connect to?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<nulldev> traceroute to me is worthless unless it falls at your router ;)
<kandinski> nulldev, the problem is not with the server, but with my laptop
<kandinski> if you do these traceroutes, you'll get a good result for both of them
<kandinski> and people in this office are also getting through, so it's not the local wifi router
<kandinski> nulldev: see above post, it's hiperactivo.com through ssh and http
<AcidRain2012> also, i cannot install the ati proprietary drivers
<Matriks404> omg
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kandinski> nulldev: it's failing at my laptop
<kandinski> that's what I am telling you
<kandinski> person next to me can get through
<kandinski> but I can't, only for this server
<nulldev> kandinski you got nmap installed?
<kandinski> it's really weird
<jerry_l>  AcidRain2012:  have you got your tv set up yet. if not, we need information
<kandinski> nulldev: installing...
<kandinski> installed
<nulldev> kandinski scan the ip of the server use the default for 1st scan after this point type all as is in terminal replacing ip with the ip address $ nmap ip && nmap sU ip
<kandinski> nulldev, thanks
<antisec> hey
<nulldev> kandinski thanks?
<antisec> i want to know something about backbox
<kandinski> thanks for the instructions
<kandinski> nmap says the site seems down
<kandinski> but I know it is't, I am irc-ing from it!
<nulldev> np I look forward to a fix though
<antisec> who can answer my question
<TenMinChallenge> i will
<antisec> are you good at it
<TenMinChallenge> dued how dare you
<antisec> i like bt5 too
<kandinski> nmap needs a working network connection, and there isn't one
<nulldev> kandinski so no ports open at all, not really my bag now, it will all depend on what router your using and opening the outbound in that
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: backbox is offtopic here
<kandinski> ah, getting there
<antisec> ok
<kandinski> nulldev, but the ports are open
<kandinski> as I say, person sitting next to me can see the site
<kandinski> through the same wifi router as I am using
<kandinski> it has to be the laptop
<nulldev> kandinski server or router inbound or outbound
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: try  irc.autistici.org:6667 in channel #backbox
<AcidRain2012> jerry_l: what type of information do you need?
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: source: http://www.backbox.org/contact
<AcidRain2012> i thought the amount of information i included was plenty
<jerry_l> Rallias: jerry_l QEMU thanks for the link. my chick is watching the new avatar cartoon so bandwidth is an issue.
<antisec> i want to be a hacker like anonymous
<jerry_l> thanks i booked marked the pages.
<Rallias> WutO_o
<kandinski> nulldev, outbound wifi router, we are in an office
<jerry_l> acaid...
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: I'd study networks first
<AcidRain2012> jerry_l: i tried to install proprietary drivers for ATI cards but failed, i was later turned away when google searches said this was a bad idea because it makes some peoples computers unusable
<syddraf> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu, configured my displays ( all 1080p oriented like this Tetris piece: http://tinyurl.com/8xs7xmw ). When I click to drag something in nautilus (and only nautilus), it appears 1920 pixels to the left and 1080 pixels to the top of the cursor. This results in me having to drag the cursor onto the bottom left monitor in order to drop something on the top-center monitor. It also renders it im
<syddraf> possible to drop items onto the bottom two monitors. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<AcidRain2012> jerry_l: do you have any ideas?
<jerry_l> what issue are use haveing? can not adsjust resoultion?
<antisec> get into FBI or NASA
<nulldev> qemu sucks after uninstalling vbox still wont start a vm until you stop qemu-kvm which isnt is chkconfig
<kandinski> nulldev: I can't see hiperactivo.com from my laptop, my mate on the next desk can. hiperactivo.com is open because it's open and serving all it needs to serve.
<antisec> to see  information about UFO
<nulldev> kandinski I reckon its your dns have you tried opendns?
<kandinski> nulldev: now nmap says filtered ports or closed auth...
<kandinski> nulldev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097646/
<jerry_l> i just use the non-pro.. for drivers.
<kandinski> it's not the dns, dns works, and system fails for ip scan too
<antisec> where are you from
<nulldev> kandinski because it got no response rules out dns though
<jerry_l> and if i really had to have the drivers and they wouldnt work then i would wrap them .
<jerry_l> wrap - linux word of the day.
<AcidRain2012> jerry_l: honestly i dont know what stops  pc settings from being available. i think my computer sends such a high resolutions that the tv cant detect its a pc. but when i lowe rthe resolution sent, it is available, but the options i have only move left and right. not size. and size is so important to making it fit on the whole screen
<antisec> ActionPa1snip:where are you from
<kandinski> I mean I can't see the server at 70.85.129.79, which is the machine pointed at by hiperactivo.com
<brandon_> um i have no sound
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: uk
<AcidRain2012> jerry_l: hey man, i appreciate how you are trying to help, could you include my name before your text aimed towards me, make it easier for me to see :)
<jerry_l> sounds like ou have a true 16x9 screen...
<D-Chymera> Hi guys, I'm using texlipse (eclipse plugin) to edit my .tex files and build .pdfs from them. For some reason whenever I have grayscale bitmaps (jpg, gif, or otherwise) I get a nice transparent yellow overlay what could be going on? how can I debug this? this is the only error message I coud find http://paste2.org/p/2076052
<AcidRain2012> jerry_l: what does that mean? how do i fix the issue?
<antisec> ActionPa1snip:i want to study in cambridge univercity
<nulldev> kandinski yeaa all ok server side just at your local side is the prob let me look at your trace route again?
<jerry_l> acid sure,, but i was actually trying to leave to set up more computers.
<antisec> it maybe a dream for me
<kandinski> thanks
<AcidRain2012> ah, ok go man. thanks for help
<AcidRain2012> brb
<nulldev> kandinski your not even getting beyond your router strange on outbound , Im no networks guy so not sure
<brandon_> i have n9o sound can someone help]
<kandinski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097636/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097636/
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: you'll need grades dude, and money
<kandinski> nulldev, I know
<jerry_l> soem TVs only support certian sizes. they are the standards mostlikely.
<eedeep> has anyone noticed that the "save..." menu item is missing from Session Manager with firefox 13 and unity on 12.04
<jerry_l> ::acaid::
<eedeep> ?
<antisec> yes
<nulldev> kandinski The only thing could be your ISP is blocking it
<brandon_> i had sound the other day but now ubuntu does not
<jerry_l> have fun guys. i have to change machines.
<kandinski> nulldev, but it's impossible!
<antisec> ActionPa1snip:which univercity are you in
<kandinski> nulldev, my deskmate is getting through *using the same wifi access point*
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: I'm at work
<kandinski> this is very infuriating
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: done uni ale
<ActionPa1snip> r*already
<nulldev> kandinski ok so its your local firewall iptables? service iptables stop and try again
<antisec> ActionPa1snip:i like network security
<kandinski> nulldev: unrecognized service
<brandon_> wtf why is no one helping me
<antisec> ActionPa1snip:how old are you
<bazhang> !ot | antisec
<ubottu> antisec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antisec> ok
<antisec> i am sorry
<nulldev> kandinski whats the results of nmap 127.0.0.1
<brandon_> am i muted or something!
<brandon_> ihave no sound!
<TenMinChallenge> brandon sup
<brandon_> tenmin i have no sound
<nulldev> brandon_ turn your speakers on
<eedeep> brandon_: if you keep that shit up someone will permanently mute you
<ActionPa1snip> antisec: 31
<three18ti> brandon_, yea you must be, I can't hear you eaither.
<TenMinChallenge> barndon when you stype, say it out loud
<brandon_> nulldev ot funny they are
<TenMinChallenge> and when you read, say it out loud
<ActionPa1snip> brandon_: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds then try sound
<brandon_> ok
<TenMinChallenge> brandon did you hit Alt-Z?
<TenMinChallenge> invoke the summoner sound?
<nulldev> actionparsnip teachin someone how to kill a proc properly thumbs up
<kandinski> nulldev, thanks a lot
<kandinski> have to run now, but thanks really for helping
<nulldev> kandinski no worries
<brandon_> what should i do the killallvthing?
<hololight> I want to use midnight commander over a ssh connection. since I use byobu and want mouse support i musr start mc with the -x option (xterm mode) every time. Is there a way to make that option automatic so i only type 'mc' instead of 'mc -x'?
<eedeep> hololight: create an alias and but it in your profile
<nulldev> kandinski I have to do something whilst my wife recovers from orgasm :)
<eedeep> eg, for bash, put this in ~/.bashrc
<IdleOne> eedeep: Please be more polite when trying to educate :)
<Topher82> ok installing this time with noapci and no swap file. anyone else with an SSD have any other useful performance enhancing or life extending tips?
<hololight> duh... thank you
<brandon_> action nope still not working
<eedeep> alias mc='mc -x'
<eedeep> hololight: ^
<eedeep> IdleOne: which comment are you referring to?
<Rallias> Topher82, Get a spinny disk to store commonly-overwritten files
<Topher82> it's a laptop no room :(
<nulldev> who needs backups rm -rf oops
<brandon_> ActionPa1snip,  still not working
<TenMinChallenge> i saw a student from india today
<TenMinChallenge> a girl and i feel so bad
<TenMinChallenge> that she would land in a scary place like this
<Topher82> and we are up in about 10 seconds :) yay
<IdleOne> eedeep: the swearing/cursing/bad language is not needed or welcome.
<brandon_> wow can so e one help!
<bazhang> TenMinChallenge, stop that
<nulldev> idleone youve never worked in IT then or been a hacker
<eedeep> IdleOne: is this welcome?: "11:58 < brandon_> wtf why is no one helping me"
<IdleOne> eedeep: no, but bad behaviour does not excuse more of it.
<IdleOne> eedeep: lead by example is all I am saying.
<eedeep> IdleOne: you make a fair point
<IdleOne> nulldev: You are on a short leash my friend. I wouldn't push it too much.
<nulldev> idleone Im a hacker in the real sense I know when and not
<brandon_> omg please someone help me
<brandon_> i have no sound
<brandon_> quit foccising on off topic thoings
<naryfa> does anybody know what a mouse-scroll is called in Ubuntu? I want to assign it to desktop scroll
<eedeep> by the way, if anyone is seeing the main "session manager" menu item missing from firefox 13 in unity, try this: got about:config and set extensions.{1280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe30}.no_splitmenu to true
<brandon_> WOW THIS IS PISSING ME OFF!
<cprofitt> naryfa: it is a button...
<TenMinChallenge> brandon hit Alt-Z
<cprofitt> naryfa: what button depends on your mouse... it is usually button 4 and button 5
<brandon_> are U freaking seriuos kick me out cause ur not helping me
<IdleOne> brandon_: please calm down, explain your problem clearly with as much detail as possible and IF someone can they will help you.
<brandon_> IdleOne, i HAVE NOT SOUND how can i be more clear then that!
<cprofitt> brandon_: please calm down and people will try to help you... we are all volunteers in this channel... and not everyone will know the answer to your question
<Rallias> brandon_, card? what you've tried?
<cprofitt> brandon_: you may also want to try askubuntu.com ... there may be an existing answer there
<IdleOne> brandon_: by telling us what you have tried, what are you trying to do...?
<TenMinChallenge> try microsoft
<brandon_> Rallias,  it was working ealier
<minimec> brandon_: Do you see your device in settings sound? Also check alsamixer on a console
<brandon_> tenmin NO WINDOWS IS STUPID\
<cprofitt> TenMinChallenge: not really the correct answer
<IdleOne> brandon_: Also please stop with the all caps. it is annoying and rude.
<Rallias> brandon_, on the forums, in the multimedia section, there's a sticky. Go find it and read it. I believe it may fix your issue.
<cprofitt> brandon_: I just came on... I am willing to try and assist you if I know the answer... can you tell me what the question is?
<brandon_> OK FIXED IT THANK YOU
<brandon_> SRRY for caps
<msdaisy> Hello.  How do you turn logging off in Ubuntu (sys, kern, etc)
<msdaisy> ?
<rodneymillerpca> I been out of the loop last to upgrades till now. anyone got time for 2 simple questions besides this one.
<msdaisy> !ask | rodneymillerpca
<ubottu> rodneymillerpca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rodneymillerpca> One is there a way to switch back to the simple menu instad of the bar on the left side. It's driving me nuts.
<ActionPa1snip> brandonj: sweet
<msdaisy> You mean you want gnome desktop instead of unity rodneymillerpca ?
<IdleOne> !notunity | rodneymillerpca
<ubottu> rodneymillerpca: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<urbanp00r> Terminal doesn't display in color even though i un-commented force_color_prompt=yes in .bashrc. It display fine though if I issue . ~/.bashrc
<ActionPa1snip> brandonj: if you are civil and patient, you will be helped if possible
<rodneymillerpca> Ah ok gnome I hug. lol
<rodneymillerpca> I'm a realy old geek and have little use to learn new .lol
<ActionPa1snip> urbanp00r: did you run:  source ~/.bashrc   after the change?
<ActionPa1snip> rodneymillerpca: just install gnome-panel and log off and select the new session
<urbanp00r> ActionPa1snip: yes, but everytime i use terminal do i run that command?
<urbanp00r> Is . ~/.bashrc not similar to source ~/.bashrc?
<Rallias> ActionPa1snip, I'm not on a ubu system, but I thought ubuntu-classic was the choice installed by default if you want that...
<ActionPa1snip> urbanp00r: it runs each time a fresh terminal is loaded, standing terminals will need to run the source command to re-read the config
<antony__> is there any experience linux ubuntu  users  who would recomend for someone who is new to linux  to  use this distro?  i really want to use linux as my primary os?
<ActionPa1snip> Rallias: anything post Natty will use Unity as the default shell, you can install gnome-panel and use that if you wish
<xangua> !manual | antony__
<ubottu> antony__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionPa1snip> antony__: its what Ubuntu is aimed at. New users to linux
<Rallias> ActionPa1snip, Yeah, but I thought you didn't need to install anything additional.
<ActionPa1snip> Rallias: yeah its extra, the defaults are Unity and Unity2D only but you can install what you wish
<urbanp00r> ActionPa1snip: i ran source ~/.bashrc and it displays color in the current terminal. running another terminal will not show the color again. weird.
<antony__> can u still use the gnome-panel on 12.04?
<ActionPa1snip> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 473 kB, installed size 1390 kB
<naryfa> cprofitt: excellent, thank you
<rodneymillerpca> Thank all four of you.
<ActionPa1snip> antony__: if you like the Gnome2 smell you can install Xubuntu and getr the 2 panel desktop you are familiar with
<rodneymillerpca> All have a great evening
<antony__> or i could just install mate  into ubuntu :)
<urbanp00r> rodneymillerpca: you too!
<ActionPa1snip> antony__: sure, but its not supoprted here
<NictraSavios> Hello, how can I map extra mouse keys with CCSM in 12.04? I have a mouse with 13 extra buttons, plus the usual 9.
<NictraSavios> without ccsm** sorry.
<ActionPa1snip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<NictraSavios> Mouse. Not keyboard.
<ActionPa1snip> NictraSavios: its just another input device in Xorg, the system doesn't care
<NictraSavios> Well, when I try to use system -- > Preferances  --> Keyboard  --> Shortcuts, It dosen't work.
<NictraSavios> It wants a keyboard stroke so it won't take a mouse click as a "key"
<Rallias> I'm curious... is there any way to have that multi-mouse-cursor setup like google did for their april fools joke but have it real?
<urbanp00r> ActionPa1snip: what if source ~/.bashrc don't work?
<naryfa> NictraSavios: I'm trying to do the same, I want to use mouse button for workspace scrolling, and can't figure out how to do it
<NictraSavios> Under Windows I just use Logitech Setpoint and using the Autohotkey scripting language... both aren't available in Linux. And now that BTNX has been nerfed upstream thanks to xorg's evdev driver... Were outta luck.
<ActionPa1snip> urbanp00r: then you'll need to review the setting
<urbanp00r> ActionPa1snip: can i get any clue?
<NictraSavios> Because no good GUI configuration tools for evdev exist...
<naryfa> NictraSavios: what is evdev? Is that a kernel module?
<Adnan> Hello, After unexpected shutdown, my ubuntu isn't starting.how can i fix that??Any idea??
<NictraSavios> Its an xorg mouse driver and kernel module
<ActionPa1snip> urbanp00r: what are you trying to achieve?
<NictraSavios> But *some* of us don't particularly like rummaging though xorg configuration files using an arcane syntax to achieve something that takes 45 seconds under other so-called "Legacy" operating systems.
<Adnan> Hello, After unexpected shutdown, my ubuntu isn't starting.how can i fix that??Any idea??
<urbanp00r> ActionPa1snip: thanks!
<NictraSavios> Seriously... If I wanted to continue using a command line and configuration file system I would have kept using archlinux like I did for 2 years.
<urbanp00r> I'll look into this further
<minimec> Adnan: Could you explain, when exactly the ubuntu boot procedure is 'hanging'?
<d0lphin_333> Hello :)
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: anything we can help you?
<Adnan> My electricity goes down.that's why it's shut down unexpectedly.now, after that, it's not starting,  but I can access terminal by recovery mode
<zytter> hi something know how configure IPTABLES
<d0lphin_333> quixotedon hello :) Sorry about the question but  im having some troubles install ubuntu i, using ubuntu 12.04 desktop i386 but it dont give me image in the install i have one hdmi monitor
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: did you do upgrade while installing
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: the problem might be caused by hdmi port not being recognized
<d0lphin_333> quixotedon no, just clean install
<Adnan> @minimec any idea??
<naryfa> NictraSavios: I understand you but that doesn't help hehe
<d0lphin_333> quixotedon it give image but only when o clik in some keyboard but then i try to install and nathing neither live cd nathing
<antony__> d0lphin_333: have you tried using a different connection e.g vga or dvi?
<minimec> Adnan: I see. I guess you have 'autologin' activated and the system cannot load you sessoin correctly. Would that be correct?
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: have you tried using another port other than hdmi port? like antony__ mentioned?
<Adnan> Yes,auto-login activated @minimec
<d0lphin_333> quixotedon antony__ , no i dont welll... but strange because i got image at the first when i clik in the keyboard but then clik install and nathing isnt it supost livecd run whith hdmi?
<quixotedon> !hdmi | d0lphin_333
<Adnan> @minimec Can you give any solution??
<antony__> d0lphin_333: i think you should try installing using a different connection, then when you install your graphical drivers that may work.
<minimec> Adnan: There is a session file, you would have to remove/rename. I am to old/tired to remember the name...
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: that means the driver wasn't installed properly
<d0lphin_333> antony__ that what i ask try to avoid because i think strange because i got image at the first so ubuntu linux live cd dont work whith hdmi?
<Guest79436> what the new   ?
<bob__> hey
<antony__> d0lphin_333: i cant say myself, as i dont use a hdmi connection.
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: we don't know much about the installing hdmi issue.. let me do some research first
<flan_suse> Is there a web site or central location for Unity lenses and themes? (One that doesn't require adding hard-to-find PPAs, some of which don't even have builds for 12.04).
<flan_suse> For 12.04, many themes and lenses aren't even available for 12.04, but only 11.10 and previous.
<d0lphin_333> antony__ , quixotedon i think it can be because hdmi... not a shure. well thanks anyway, need to try whith other cable whith vga and then if work... update the drivers thanks :)
<flan_suse> And what constitutes a "Unity" theme. A basic GTK3 theme? A Gnome Shell theme?
<minimec> Adnan: I am pretty sure, that your session configuration is corrupted. Try to rename the folders .compiz --> .compiz-old ; .gnome --> .gnome-old. I an console cp /home/'Adnan'/.compiz /home/'Adnan'/.compiz-old After that try to reboot.
<minimec> Adnan: It's 'mv', not 'cp'. I have to go to sleep... ;)
<ActionPa1snip> flan_suse: I believe it just uses the GTK3 theme you use
<flan_suse> ActionPa1snip: Figured so.
<ActionPa1snip> flan_suse: if you change your wallpaper, the dash shell and unity launcher change colour to match
<flan_suse> ActionPa1snip: Know of any central location / web site? Sort of like how there's a gnome-look.org? (Something like a unity-extras.org?)
<greasegum> anyone know how to use unetbootin to install to a specific partition?
<flan_suse> ActionPa1snip: I set mine to 100% transparent, so the same thing happens where the wallpaper basically "bleeds" through.
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: through the search, mostly the problem is based on the sound, but, you'd better do a search yourself for the hardware you're going to use through the hdmi port, to help solve the problem
<ActionPa1snip> flan_suse: here are some http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/5-nice-gnome-34-themes-ubuntu-ppa.html
<bob__> Hello all
<quixotedon> d0lphin_333: yeah, try using another port first, then go to updating the driver :)
<quixotedon> bob__: yes, anything to say?
<bob__> Indeed one question
<antony__> quixotedon: thats what i suggested, as i think it needs the driver to be installed first.
<bob__> I have installed ubuntu and cannot get it to reconize my graphics card. It's a dell D630
<flan_suse> ActionPa1snip: Not bad, thank you. :)
<negatory> Has anybody noticed repeated (several times a minute) DNS requests to daisy.ubuntu.com?
<quixotedon> antony__: yeah, let's hope that solves d0lphin_333's problem
<negatory> what on earth is daisy.ubuntu.com?
<flan_suse> ActionPa1snip: Never knew webupd8 had its own PPA.
<quixotedon> bob__: what graphic hardware?
<antony__> quixotedon: i hope so
<d0lphin_333> quixotedon it looks the bether thing to try but if this work so ubuntu live cd or install dont work whith hdmi monitor
<bob__> Intel 945 Chipset
<d0lphin_333> quixotedon thanks for your time :)
<ActionPa1snip> flan_suse: yeah its great, it's where I get oracle java from too
<antony__> quixotedon: when you've helped bob_  i need to ask a question myself :)
<bob__> I tried the update program, with no luck.
<antony__> bob__: Is there no driver available to download?
<itsez> hello
<max1> hello
<bob__> No, i looked at the hardware as well.
<kiwii> anyone here running ubuntu on a netbook with an intel atom processor? i've tried various versions and nothing isn't unbearably slow
<quixotedon> bob__: have you tried installing the driver through Super button (Windows button on keyboard) then type "Additional Drivers", that will direct you to hardware that needs driver to be installed
<max1> i have a weird problem......for some reason my CTRL key just stopped working
<max1> i'm in vbox
<bob__> No proprietary driver are in use on this system
<max1> but can see the key being pressed in xev
<ActionPa1snip> max1: if you run:   xev    and press the key, does it generate events?
<ActionPa1snip> haha
<max1> AcidRain2012, yes :)
<max1> so i look in my xmodmap file
<negatory> nobody on 12.04 is repeatedly sending these DNS requests to daisy.ubuntu.com?
<bdav3216> hi ther
<max1> and all my modifier keys have different keycodes than what is said in xev
<kiwii> Is anyone running linux on a netbook?
<max1> but they all still work........
<ActionPa1snip> negatory: you could add an entry in /etc/hosts to make daisy.ubuntu.com resolve to 127.0.0.1
<itsez> hey
<antony__> kiwii: i used to,  till i bought a laptop
<itsez> sorry
<quixotedon> bob__: what's the graphic hardware?
<kiwii> antony__ how long ago?
<kiwii> what flavor?
<negatory> ActionPa1snip: I was actually wondering if anyone knew the cause? Or what daisy.ubuntu.com even is?
<antony__> kiwii: about 12 months ago
<naryfa> how can I add a custom default application to the Default Applications in Ubuntu?
<kiwii> antony__: was it usable?
<bob__> Intel 945
<antony__> kiwii: I found it to be running ok,  are you using the netbook edition?
<kiwii> antony__: no, haven't tried that yet. so you were on 11.04?
<bob__> I have googled and looked around on some forums
<ActionPa1snip> negatory: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-daisy/+bug/913694  references it (see the last posts)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913694 in whoopsie-daisy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] whoopsie-daisy" [Undecided,Fix released]
<antony__> kiwii: yes i was but i was using the netbook edition as it is made for netbooks,  It's better proformance.
<kiwii> antony__: cool I will try that, thanks. i was just trying to resist unity at all costs
<antony__> kiwii: You need to use the netbook edition as, netbooks aren't very powerful.
<kiwii> antony__: you didn't happen to happen to have a poulsbo graphics card in your netbook, did you?
<ActionPa1snip> kiwii: or use Lubuntu if you want a more traditional desktop :)
<antony__> kiwii: No, it was intergrated intel card.
<ActionPa1snip> antony__: most netbooks are more powerful than anything I own
<kiwii> ActionPa1snip: it's for my g/f, and she needs something that's a little more easy to configure
<kiwii> i was thinking about XFCE
<kiwii> even though I like LXDE way better myself
<antony__> Kiwii: If you dont like  unity,  use 11.04 or 11.10  and install the gnome classic panel :)
<quixotedon> bob__: have you tried "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils" (without quotes)
<snyp_> i am trying to install erlang in ubuntu, when i do "make install" it says "usr/bin/install:cannot change permissions of 'usr/local/lib/erlang':No such file or directory. Can anyone help?
<quixotedon> bob__: the link is right here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129227/how-do-i-install-intel-hd-graphics-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04
<bob__> not yet,
<bob__> ok i will look
<bob__> brb
<snyp_> Isn't the folder supposed to be created automatically during installation?
<ActionPa1snip> kiwii: yeah XFCE is easy enough
<snyp_> i followed these instructions. http://codeswamp.com/2011/05/25/installing-erlang-r14b03-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<antony__> This may sound like a ridiculous question, but is there anyway to disable the password, like when your installing programs etc?
<ActionPa1snip> antony__: its not supported or advised
<antony__> ActionPa1snip: Oh ok no problem.
<HelloWorld321> what package do you recommend for BD writing?  Is Brassero okay?
<ActionPa1snip> antony__: you can run:  sudo -i   and get a root prompt and you won't need a password til you run: exit
<snyp_> Please help me someone.. =/
<kiwii> ActionPa1snip: would you recommend Xubuntu or ubuntu netbook version with XFCE installed?
<bazhang> snyp_, just install from the repos
<kiwii> or does it matter
<ActionPa1snip> !erlang
<AcidRain2012> ok im back with my issue
<bob__> Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<bob__>      Getting that error
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install erlang  snyp_
<snyp_> ok..
<max1> ok, xev says left control is keycode 37......so "xmodmap -e 'keycode 37 = Control_L';xmodmap -e 'add control = Control_L"
<AcidRain2012> to break it down: on every resolution but 1, the pc settings to adjust screen left/right is disabled. even at that, the only display resoution output that it does work on is the one im currently using, and its about 6" short on each side of screen. and i need a pc settings option to adjust size, not left/right. that does nothing but move the screen around on the tv. i am using dvi to hdmi cord. this works fine on my vizo tv cause i can adjust size,
<AcidRain2012> can anyone help me?
<max1> but breaks
<bob__> Got the java problem, fixing right now :::
<antony__> ok im back my laptop locked up
<snyp_> ok one more question does apt-get remove <package> delete the .deb files too, or just the installed software?
<marun> I have created a CNAME for my  mail server. When i dig it by fqdn, bind is answering the query properly. But when i give just the name, it is not resolved. Where did it  go wrong?
<AcidRain2012> people on google are saying that the nvidia drivers support overscan and work with my issue
<bob__> No luck, Still getting same error
<snyp_> it seems the deb packages are kept.. anyways sudo apt-get install erlang worked.. =) thanks bazhang
<AcidRain2012> my new quesition is, can i use nvidia drivers on an ati card?
<bazhang> AcidRain2012, of course not
<marun> any ideas?
<AcidRain2012> damn.
<IanMoone> Every application except for Movie Player and sometimes skype causes really "static-y" noise
<AcidRain2012> back to square 1
<AcidRain2012> so is there anyway at all that i can fix this? it seems like not, and i should just switch to vizion tv with less quality?
<AcidRain2012> when trying to install ATI/AMD proprietary driver from Hardware Drivers in System -> Admin, i get this error:SystemError: installArchives() failed
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: is the OS fully updated?
<IanMoone> exit
<IanMoone> exit
<IanMoone> woops
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip: my lucid box is as updated as it can be
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: Is the lucid system the one having issues?
<digital_power> всем привет
<bazhang> !ru | digital_power
<ubottu> digital_power: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip: yes, but only on this emerson tv, because i dont have the option to adjust the screen size based off the resolution output. i can ONLY adjust vert,horiz screen start point
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: have you tried Precise (12.04) the newer kernel and driver may help
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: plus Lucid desktop is EOL in April, giving about 9 months of support...
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip: .... i will never leave this box. from now on
<AcidRain2012> i have about 10 servers set up on here.
<AcidRain2012> all of which were very difficult to setup
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: could try a liveCD, just to test
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain2012: Lucid will continue to work but it won't be supported anywhere and you will get no updates
<AcidRain2012> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection?action=show&redirect=X%2FTroubleshooting%2FFglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch this link suggests using nvidia drivers with an ATI/AMD card
<fn-troll> What's the name of the CLI program that generates a 10x10 ascii art based on an SSH key or somesuch thing?
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip: but i dont need updates, ill just keep changing the target to the repos. then ill stay supported. lol
<AcidRain2012> eventually ill turn offf automatic updates,
<AcidRain2012> i havent upgraded this computer in like... since 10.04 came out
<AcidRain2012> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10805756&postcount=4 that seems to be my issue, but sounds very scary. lol
<bob__> That link fixed the problem!! Thank you all for your help!!
<megacore> What's the ssh command to use if I want to tunnel my internet traffic through another machine?
<fn-troll> Also, is there a convenient way to install additional WMs in Ubuntu and switch between them? For example, even though I'm using Gnome/Unity, is it possible for me to install xfce and switch to that on the GDM login screen?
<fn-troll> megacore: there are several
<bnm> fn-troll: man banner
<ActionPa1snip> !ics | megacore
<ubottu> megacore: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<fn-troll> megacore: One opens up a socks port, one forwards data from one port to another ip/port. Which one are you looking for?
<zykotick9> fn-troll: from "man ssh-keygen", "If combined with -v, an ASCII art representation of the key is supplied with the fingerprint."
<fn-troll> zykotick9: ahhhh okay
<megacore> I'd like to send firefox traffic over a socks port
<zykotick9> fn-troll: in recent ubuntu's lightdm is the desktop manager - and yes
<fn-troll> megacore: Then I think you're looking for ssh -D bigportnumber user@host
<fn-troll> megacore: if you want other people on the network to be able to use the tunnel you've opened, then ssh -D 0.0.0.0:bignumber user@host
<megacore> fn-troll: and then in firefox do I set my proxy as user@host or user@localhost?
<fn-troll> where big number is something between 1025-40000 or so. Just pick a random 5 digit number starting with 3, easiest way
<fn-troll> in firefox you'd set your socks proxy to be 127.0.0.1 and whatever port number you picked
<megacore> fn-troll: and that's all there is to it? just ssh -d 3xxx user@host and then set socks proxy to localhost?
<fn-troll> * ssh -D
<megacore> -D. got it.
<fn-troll> and yes I believe that's all there is to it, set socks proxy to localhost, and port to whatever you picked
<pidginROCKS> is their a way to get rid of unity and go back to gnome?
<megacore> easy enough -- thanks!
<fn-troll> yw :)
<zykotick9> !notunity | pidginROCKS
<ubottu> pidginROCKS: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pidginROCKS> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<alex_> what ubuntu was fisrt made for?
<Sydus> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ikesmasher> Whos up to helping complete a near impossible to fix problem ive made with my PC?
<zykotick9> alex_: that's an OT question, but ubuntu was origionally a "user friendly" debian derivative.  now it's something else...
<Jagst3r15> trying to remember how i did this before. I am getting this popping sound from my speakers and last time i fixed it by editing this line of code in a file. I had to like set something to false
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: supplying "lscpi | grep -i audio" might help the channel.  i have no idea (but haven't searched with relevant data ;)
<ikesmasher> So, i was trying to convert a MBR disc to GPT so i could dual boot windows 8 with a UEFI bios. I was an idiot and tried using gdisk (onwindows 7) to convert the windows boot disc itself. anyway its a mess and when i boot up it says "no operating system detected." im currently typing from an ubuntu live CD, and ubuntu reads the hard drive perfectly and gparted detects it as a GPT disc. all i need is to be able to get back into my 
<ikesmasher> all my files still be there
<ikesmasher> so anyone can help me? please?
<fn-troll> I would argue that as long as it uses the deb packaging system it's still basically a debian derivative. It's all grown up and is now quite distinguished from its "parent", but debian is still its "father". And yeah, it was originally made as "Linux for noobs", but has since stabalized into something everyone can use, including extremely seasoned linux users, such as myself
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: Uhhhhhhhm
<Jagst3r15> zykotick9 its like to turn off sound hardware
<zykotick9> fn-troll: mixing distros is insanity.  mixing versions is crazy.
<ikesmasher> so can anyone help?
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: What partitions does your favorite partition manager say are on the drive?
<ikesmasher> uhm
<ikesmasher> one sec
<Jagst3r15> its power_save or something
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: i have no idea what you need man - that could be anything.  (ps i'm not good with sound issues)
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: acpi?  that's kinda a bad thing to disable...
<ikesmasher> fn-troll: sda1, sda2, and sda3, with PQSERVICE, SYSTEM RESERVED, and ACER respectively
<karen_Deckers> Hello world :)
<maanu2k> Hi peeps
<Jonii> Hello
<zykotick9> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zeropain> hello
<killown> WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPEN WITH UBUNTU?    sudo apt-get install libfreetype6-dev:i386  makes remove the follow packages build-essential dkms g++ gcc gcc-multilib libcairo2-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libgtk2.0-dev libimlib2-dev libpango1.0-dev libxft-dev nvidia-current tk-dev
<killown>   tk8.5-dev virtualbox-dkms
<FloodBot1> killown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikesmasher> anyone...?
<Jonii> I have Ubuntu 12.04, and I'd like to have a separate launcher and separate place where I can access programs that I have opened
<Tm_T> !language | killown
<ubottu> killown: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jonii> I feel the mix of two in Ubuntu 12.04 is not good. What would you people suggest?
<Zeropain> hi
<karen_Deckers> If you want ubuntu to be old school, just go get the GMNOME Environment package ;)
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: Eeek. I'd try mounting each of those partitions and seeing if something magical can be detected
<Zeropain> what is the goal of ubuntu
<maanu2k> I have an Nvidia video card with Optimus and have been unable to use hardware acceleration
<Bandit_> ubuntu-br
<Jagst3r15> zykotick9 i got it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788483
<fn-troll> you might have a good shot with sda3
<maanu2k> installing Bumblebee
<ikesmasher> fn-troll: what does something magical mean :/
<karen_Deckers> ubuntu is... Linux.
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: It means "I have a hunch you're screwed but if you're lucky this will work"
<Zeropain> ok tanks karen
<maanu2k> and still culd not leverage the videocard
<maanu2k> any ideas folks?
<ikesmasher> fn-troll: oh ok
<ikesmasher> haha
<Zeropain> where country are u from
<zykotick9> Jagst3r15: nice :)
<ikesmasher> hey fn-troll: disk utility has said, that the daemon is being inhibited when i tried mounted SDA3....i got no idea what that means
<karen_Deckers> I cant help so good.. my desktop is all set in french xD
<ikesmasher> does anyone know what "the daemon is being inhibited" means when mounting or altering a partition from a ubuntu live CD
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: check "mount" in cli to see if /dev/sda3 is already listed; if not, as root run mkdir /mnt/sda3   and then mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3
<fn-troll> Assuming your files are still there and partitions aren't messed up etc, your data should then be available in /mnt/sda3
<rypervenche> karen_Deckers: ouais grosse !
<dosputas> hello, i need help finding my wifi password stored in linux mint ... any advice?
<MonkeyDust> dosputas  type !mint
<jagginess> dosputas, google: "how to find my password in linux mint"
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zykotick9> fn-troll: fyi /mnt is techically for use as a "temporary" mount point itself.  a subdir on /srv according to file-system heirarchy would be more appropriate for more permanent mounts.
<ikesmasher> k
<fn-troll> zykotick9: I'd say that, considering he's running from a livecd, this is a temporary mount.
<zykotick9> fn-troll: so use /mnt
<phong_> hi guys
<zykotick9> fn-troll: all i'm saying - is there is no need for the mkdir step, just mount to /mnt
<phong_> how to change sftp port to my own port number instead of port 22?
<ikesmasher> i am so confused. im not exactly sure im typing things in properly, but nothing happens when i type sudo /mkdir /mnt/sda3...im not really a linux user but i keep this live CD around in case stuff like this DOES happen
<phong_> currently my sftp use port 22
<phong_> is there a way to manully assign different port for sftp instead of port 22?
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: nothing should happen visibly after typing "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda3" (not sudo /mkdir - that will either silently fail or give you an error)
<ikesmasher> it was silent fn-troll...what do i do then
<fn-troll> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3
<jamescarr> I'm confused... I set the group ownership for /var/www to www-data. I have a user in the www-data group
<jamescarr> yet that user cannot create files in that directory?
<chobbs> phong_: Pretty sure you need to change /etc/ssh/sshd_config. Look for the "Port 22" line and change it to the port you'd like to use instead.
<ActionPa1snip> jamescarr: what access does thr www-data group have nn the folder?
<jamescarr> 775?
<phong_> chobbs, thanks  will do that
<ikesmasher> fn-troll: typed that and it was silent as well. is that good or bad?
<dosputas> there are only stupid people conected in the mint chat
<jamescarr> dosputas, dont talk down on people
<dosputas> i dont they are only not helping me atall
<ActionPa1snip> jamescarr: so full access
<chobbs> phong_: You'll need to restart sshd after you've made the change: sudo service ssh restart
<ActionPa1snip> dosputas: mint still isnt supported here
<dosputas> ok im just asking for advice
<ActionPa1snip> yes advice on mint, which isn't supported here
<jagginess> "<dosputas> hello, i need help finding my wifi password stored in linux mint ... any advice?" << definitely is asking for problems.
 * jagginess thinks dosputas is 100% trolling at this point
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: Not sure. run "ls /mnt/sda3", does it list anything?
<phong_> chobbs, what is standard port 443 use for?
<ikesmasher> fn-troll- i typed something and found an answer online and its mounted now, what should i do
<jagginess> phong_, https.
<phong_> oh okay thanks
<chobbs> phong_: ssl web connections (https)
<fn-troll> ikesmasher: Get a USB harddrive or something and copy all your essential files from that partition before playing with your partitions any further? :)
<ikesmasher> fn-troll, theres nothing essential, so im good
<phong_> chobbs, does it make sense?
<fn-troll> Oh, I thought we were trying to recover files here >_>
<ikesmasher> oh im trying to recover, it would just take weeks to redownload what ill lose if i format
<ikesmasher> weeeks
<chobbs> phong_, yes, but please keep it in channel.
<ActionPa1snip> ikesmasher: thats why you should have a regular backup scheduled
<phong_> chobbs, not sure if it is allowed :)
<ikesmasher> yea i dont quite have the resources to do that quite yet, this is just a laptop and i dont get to get a desktop+external hard drives for another month
<ikesmasher> ive probably got about 300GB of games ill lose and have to redownload
 * chobbs picked up a 2TB USB drive at Fry's last week for $109. Cheap insurance :)
<ActionPa1snip> chobbs: exactly....
<ikesmasher> Cheap isnt a universal word.
<ikesmasher> :/
<ikesmasher> cheap is subjective
<Pihro> got mine for$99
<ActionPa1snip> ikesmasher: well, think about how much those weeks of downloading will cost you
<ikesmasher> probably a couple of keyboards with heads bashed into them xD
<chobbs> ikesmasher: fair enough. re-downloading isn't too bad, but losing pics from your camera, OTOH, much more painful.
<ActionPa1snip> people love learning the value of backups the hardest way possible
<ikesmasher> yea we had an SD card get snapped in a car accident...pictures from the last 5 years, gone
<ikesmasher> that was baddddd
<ikesmasher> but yea, as soon as i get a desktop, im getting some sort of fallback plan
<ActionPa1snip> you can get a free 5Gb account at ubuntuone, you can put a bit of stuff there
<ikesmasher> i do have a MS recovery partition, but its safe to assume i cant use that unless i can fix the actual partition table, right?
<ActionPa1snip> and 2Gb at dropbox
<jagginess> ikesmasher, snapping an sdcard makes a car accident? geez
<ikesmasher> lol
<jagginess> ikesmasher, not like you had ducttaped the sdcard at the bumper of the car or anything
<ikesmasher> well the car did a double barrel roll and the cameragot smashed into the windshield, the SD card came out, and was punctured by some glass.
<phong_> chobbs, if i'm in sftp>   how to change the local directory?
<ikesmasher> its like a 1 in a million chance
<phong_> chobbs, once i logged into server sftp....within the command, how to change local directories around locally?
<jagginess> ikesmasher, thats ridiculous you know everydetail of it flying through the windshield but.. you should keep your eyes on the road!
 * chobbs wonders if it's considered rude in #ubuntut to siggest 'man command' :)
<chobbs> s/suggest/siggest/
<jagginess> chobbs, man is manual.. if the user is asking a very advanced geeky question about hexadecimals, i would refer him to some manual about it.. (hacker-level question)
<chobbs> phong_: lcd changes local directory. Check 'man sftp' for other examples.
<phong_> ok thanks chobbs
 * Debolaz finds that some manual pages are highly defective even for people with a clue.
<ikesmasher> theres not really a whole lot to watch when your rolling in a car, and i just saw the camera hit the winshield
<jagginess> ikesmasher, ever hear of sdcards that can do wifi?
<ikesmasher> yes
<chobbs> phong_: Or get really lazt, and download filezilla. Nice scp client :)
<chobbs> s/lazt/lazy/
<gratciAZ> http://highscalability.com/
<ActionPa1snip> ried reading the mencoder manual...:)
 * chobbs really likes Filezilla when browsing scp sites. If I know exactly what I'm after, scp on the command line works great.
<jagginess> ikesmasher, i believe its pretty affordable.. think i'm going to buy one http://www.eye.fi/products/connectx2 .. btw speaking of cameras.. this dumb camera i bought left on the dust shelf never worked again :(..
<ActionPa1snip> chobbs: nautilus can access SFTP quite happily
<BTDT_Desk>  Good evening everyone
<jagginess> ikesmasher, i'm gonna need a new camera here too lol
<gratciAZ> evening
<ikesmasher> aha yea its not fun
<BTDT_Desk> Would anyone here happen to have experience and/or be running SLI?
<BTDT_Desk> Trying to figure out if it's working appropriately or not
<chobbs> ActionPa1snip:  Cool. Do you just use a sftp:// construct to use it?
<ActionPa1snip> chobbs: under the file menu select 'connect to server' once initially connected then click bookmark -> add to bookmarks for easy access from the left panel of nautilus
<jagginess> ikesmasher, looks like something is avail https://launchpad.net/eyefi in case you're wondering -- i think i'm gonna buy a eye-fi sometime.. i dont want to be in your case! heheh
<chobbs> ActionPa1snip:  Great, thanks. Most of my work is on ubuntu servers, so I don't play in the GUI much. Filezilla on my mac bridges the gap when I'm moving files around.
<ikesmasher> yea, i wish i had that
<ikesmasher> so it like autotransfers
<ikesmasher> ?
<jagginess> ikesmasher, yes
<himanshu_m786> how to install rpm file ?
<jagginess> ikesmasher, i believe it gets prepped on the desktop, guessing that linux bundle can do it
<ikesmasher> mhm
<chobbs> himanshu_m786:  Never tried it, but found this via google: http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=121
<BTDT_Desk> I am guessing that by the silence, noone's played with SLI
<karen_Deckers_> Rype?
<BTDT_Desk> Here's what I have going on right now... in Nvidia X Server Settings, I see GPU 0 and GPU 1, but there's nothing that specifically is saying that they're working in SLI
<jagginess> ikesmasher, whats cool is that i have an ipod touch, there's a app i can use.. pretty
<Opica> hi guys does anyone have expirience with HP dv7 sound issue in new ubuntu releases?
<Opica> and how to get rid if it?
<ikesmasher> so it transfers photos from your ipod to the PC whenever you connect to the network
<ActionPa1snip> Opica: what is the issue?
<ikesmasher> ?
<Jonii> I have Ubuntu 12.04, and I'd like to have a separate launcher and separate place where I can access programs that I have opened
<Jonii> Are there any good solutions to this? I had a quick glance of Apple OS X way of handling launcher, I liked that
<jagginess> ikesmasher, actually its supposed labelled (it has high ratings inthe app store and is free), can pull photos from the camera to your ipod/iphone/ipad
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: dash stores recent files and apps you have used..
<ikesmasher> ohhh
<ActionPa1snip> Opica: also, what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ikesmasher> thats cool too
<zykotick9> BTDT_Desk: the fact you use cpu0 and 1 is probably a good sign.  can you start something graphically intensive, and return to a gpu0 & gpu1 monitor?
<Opica> the issue is that my internal speakers arent working, only the the extern speakers.... i googled that is a issue od dv 5-7 hp laptops
<jagginess> doesnt say ipod on their page, but i just instaleld it on my ipod..
<Jonii> ActionPa1snip: sure, but I'd like to have a nice, clear launcher that's either overview of all programs installed or overview of select few programs I might want to use
<jagginess> ikesmasher, pretty good as it can serve as a backup automatically with apple's cloud service.. (apple gives 5gb free for basic cloud service)
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: like so: http://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Dash-Home-Unity-5.2-Ubuntu-12.04-LTS-Precise-Pangolin.png
<ikesmasher> ah.
<BTDT_Desk> zykotick9, yeah, primary purpose for this computer is SL + blending so I can relegate that off my laptop. SL will run at around 20fps, which is why I am thinking they're not running in SLI
<Jonii> Either works. Dashboard has way too few programs, and browsing it takes way too many clicks/button presses, it's not natural using it
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: you are describing dash, the 2nd icon at the bottom shows all the installed apps, the first are the recent apps and files..
<zykotick9> BTDT_Desk: i've never run sli...
<BTDT_Desk> I guess I'm just trying to see if there's any specific place, or a utility I can get, that will show if I am specifically running via SLI.
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: there is gnomedo I guess
<Jonii> ActionPa1snip: 6 partially random programs with 2 clicks is not good enough. I'd want to have a selection of 10+ programs with 1 click
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: gnome-do is mono :(
<BTDT_Desk> since for all intents and purposes it simply looks like both video cards are installed and functioning, but they're not working in concert
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: those are the recent programs, not random at all
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: whatever you use it will be 2 clicks or a press and a click, think about it
<Jonii> I need the visual aid of listing the programs there are. If I know what I'm going to open, I might as well win+type name+enter
<himanshu_m786> chobbs : i have i386 type of rpm file . when i convert it in deb file .then it says that the architecture is for i386 . but i have i686 system .and i686 type file is not available on net .isn't a way to convert i386 type to i686 .?
<kanupatar> Here is my issue, http://forums.freescale.com/t5/i-MX-Microprocessors/i-MX51-LTIB-Ubuntu-11-04-x86-64-glibc-devel/td-p/75501
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: or you can press ALT+F2 and type app names
<zykotick9> himanshu_m786: don't use alien
<paulus68> I run squid and privoxy however I am not able to tell squid that it needs to pass privoxy any Ideas?
<Jonii> ActionPa1snip: win button seems a lot easier
<jagginess> himanshu_m786, no you cant.. its too problematic.. what app is it? maybe its already avail for ubuntu
<Jonii> it's able to guess
<Opica> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Opica> dmesg
<Opica>   lspci
<Opica>   lsmod
<Opica>   aplay
<Opica>   amixer
<FloodBot1> Opica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Opica>   alsactl
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: anything you use will need 2 clicks though, one to initiate the selector, and the next to select, so how you get 2 clicks being not good enough is a mystery.
<chobbs> himanshu_m786:  No idea, but others suggest no dice. If no deb package is available, can you get source and build it yourself?
<himanshu_m786> jagginess : it is auction signing usb driver .
<Jonii> ActionPa1snip: with launcher as it is, you can have any program on launcher with 1 click. Also, the limitation of there being only 6 programs is a serious one, and the final nail to that coffin is how the list of programs displayed is not customizable
<ActionPa1snip> Opica: try:  wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<MrMirth1> i just pt together a dell d430 laptop with a solid state hard drive.  do i need to do anyhitng special for this?
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: you can add apps to the launcher as you need
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: you can slide it up and down and selct what you need and the launchers will compress etc
<Jonii> ActionPa1snip: that is true, but i want to separate launcher and open window manager
<jagginess> MrMirth1, you can ship it to my address thank you :)
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: I don't think that is possible, you could add a dock
<karen_Deckers_> ..
<Jonii> That was what I originally asked for. "Is it possible to separate those two things?"
<MrMirth1> interestingly enough the solid state drive is made in the USA
<paulus68> I run squid and privoxy however I am not able to tell squid that it needs to pass privoxy anyone on how to achieve this I already tried to get an answer in #squid (yesterday) but it was very calm there :(
<ikesmasher> OK guys, i have a little moer generic problem. this is what gdisc says. "Warning! Secondary partition table overlaps the last partition by 2827469540 blocks! You will need to delete this partition or resize it in another utility."
<kanupatar> hi guys
<chobbs> MrMirth1:  Wow, what are the odds :) I love the SSD in my laptop. Insanely fast.
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: you could add a dock like AWN or docky, you can't get another Unity launcher
<kanupatar> Here is my issue, http://forums.freescale.com/t5/i-MX-Microprocessors/i-MX51-LTIB-Ubuntu-11-04-x86-64-glibc-devel/td-p/75501
<kanupatar> glibc-devel and zlib are not found in my machine/repo
<MrMirth1> chobbs what brand is it?
<Jonii> ActionPa1snip: I'd like to get rid of Unity Launcher, actually
<chobbs> MrMirth1:  No idea. It shipped in my Mac.
<Opica> dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh
 * chobbs ducks.
<Jonii> I don't like how it handles multiple open windows by same program
<[an]droidman> MrMirth1: probably just assembled here so they could say that
<MrMirth1> this is a  Super Talent
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  unity is not the only DE or shell
<[an]droidman> chobbs: don't worry...you're among people that won't physically hurt you, only emotionally
<jagginess> ikesmasher, gdisc?
<ikesmasher> gdisk*
<Jonii> But anyway, I'd just want to separate open window management from launching applications. Having those two in same dock makes for a confusing UI
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: +1 Jonii
<jagginess> ikesmasher, that can happen if you manually partition your drive without resizing the filesystems (gparted prevents this)
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: you could enable the scale compiz plugin and use a hot cornet like Mac does to show all windows
<chobbs> [sn]droidman: :) Most of my day is spent with a terminal on it open to my ubuntu servers :)
<Jonii> MonkeyDust: but I like Unity overall a lot. It's safe, even though I dislike some of its design ideas
<ikesmasher> can it happen with a very corrupted partition table? because it was working quite fine in windows...before i screwed crap up
<MrMirth1> hmmmm might be a runcore
<jagginess> ikesmasher, say you made a partition table, then made filesystems.., if you later edit the partition table, you'll need to resize the filesystems-- the GUI tools do both steps for you
<ikesmasher> k
<chobbs> s/sn/an/
<jagginess> ikesmasher, its possible yuo lost data..
<ikesmasher> the data is still there when i browse
<ikesmasher> its all still there
<jagginess> ikesmasher, doesnt mean anything
<ActionPa1snip> Jonii: you could install Xubuntu instead then run a tonne of docks, one for each desktop side
<[an]droidman> chobbs: the brackets always screw it up
<ikesmasher> ?
<jagginess> ikesmasher, the filesystem index doesnt mean the storage may have been overwritten (the index is at the beginning of the partition)
<jagginess> ikesmasher, (filesystem index)
<jagginess> ikesmasher, it's also bad.
<jagginess> ikesmasher, you could have 2 filesystems corrupt..
<ikesmasher> idk
<jagginess> ikesmasher, did you format the last partition? then you're in real trouble..
<paulus68> I run squid and privoxy however I am not able to tell squid that it needs to pass privoxy anyone on how to achieve this I already tried to get an answer in #squid (yesterday) but it was very calm there :(
<ikesmasher> i have no idea what that means
<jagginess> ikesmasher, (dotn format the last partition)
<ikesmasher> i didnt no
<jagginess> ikesmasher, well you did manually play around with the tables..
 * chobbs is looking forward to getting his GT 430 card for his myth box tomorrow :)
<jagginess> ikesmasher, good luck
<ikesmasher> Jagginess, it says partitions 2 and 1, 3 and 1, 3 and 2, 4 and 1 overlap...mean anything
<[an]droidman> chobbs: one day I'll build a great desktop...and light it on fire out of anger sparked from jealousy from this moment
<ikesmasher> other then something bad i cant decipher
<chobbs> [an]droidman:  It's a (fairly) cheap card. $60. Hoping to get audio out via HDMI on it. My mobo's HDMI isn't supported for audio out.
<ikesmasher> ahwhat
<jagginess> chobbs, then give me your motherboard :)
<chobbs> jagginess:  well, I kinda need it to plug the card into :)
<ikesmasher> CPUs? pchh, who needs those
<jagginess> chobbs, maybe on bleeding-edge kernels the hdmi works from the motherboard
<jagginess> chobbs, btw what audio chipset is used on the mothterboard?
<chobbs> jagginess:  I'm being lazy, and running a pretty vanilla ubuntu setup for this box.
<jagginess> chobbs, lspci -nn would say i suppose
<chobbs> jagginess:  It's an ATI Radeon 4200
<jagginess> chobbs, does audio too?
<chobbs> switching to nvidia seems the right choice.
<jagginess> tsk tsk
<chobbs> jagginess:  It does under other OSes :(
<jagginess> chobbs, try lspci -nn |pastebinit -t my post
<ikesmasher> OK my hd has about 9 problems, and 4 warnings from gdisk
<jagginess> chobbs, ,/mypost (nospaces)
<[an]droidman> Yeah, tell that to Linus Torvalds
<ikesmasher> it says all 4 partitions are "too big for the disc"
<chobbs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097780/
<owler> How do I get the spellchecker to work on libreoffice?
<[an]droidman> chobbs: got enough AMD?
<chobbs> [an]droidman:  Just a tad :)
<jagginess> chobbs, lsmod |grep -i hda .. i see a kernel 3.2.9.1 -- using module snd-hda-intel
<ikesmasher> final question, is ther anything wrong with leaving a live CD booted up for a day or two?
<jagginess> chobbs, aplay -L  shows the ati ?
<chobbs> [an]droidman:  The rest of the system works briliiantly. Once I get hdmi audio out, I'll be a happy camper.
<ActionPa1snip> owler: if you press F7, doesit spellcheck?
<gitesh> after installing kde, i have well broken Gnome login screen. How do I make it better again?
<owler> ActionPa1snip, nope
<blackli410> what?
<chobbs> jagginess:  I'm done troubleshooting. Discovered it is a known but unfixed issue. Pretty sure the new card will solve it (and outperform it on video pretty soundly too).
<OerHeks> blackli410, what?
<ikesmasher> final question, is ther anything wrong with leaving a live CD booted up for a day or two?
<jagginess> chobbs, actually the latest kernel would have it working ( https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=137352 ) <
<owler> ActionPa1snip, Placing the issue on the search engine does not seem to yield a clear answer either.
<jagginess> chobbs, you'll need to use backports to use a 3.xx kernel.. it would be supported by snd-hda-intel module
<blackli410> 1689
<ActionPa1snip> owler: http://www.jorink.nl/2010/03/install-spellchecker-in-openoffice-on-ubuntu-9-10/   may help
<jagginess> chobbs, i know it'll work because the arch guy has the same "[1002:970f]" vendor/device id
<paulus68> ActionPa1snip: Do you have any knowledge on proxy configuration?
<blackli410> how do use
<chobbs> jagginess:  More work than I'm interested in doing, since swapping the card should[1] get me everything I need. [1] Famous last words...
<ActionPa1snip> i've used polipo in the past
<chobbs> jagginess:  But interesting to know though. Thanks for looking it up!
<jagginess> chobbs, it's a simple bpo, add, then apt-get install <kernel> voila :)
<jagginess> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<paulus68> ActionPa1snip: do you know how to chain squid with privoxy I can't seem to get it to work correctly :(
<ActionPa1snip> paulus68: no idea man, have you tried in #squid
<jagginess> chobbs, it's worth the shot, (you can save the 60bucks for a return if the onboard works)
<paulus68> ActionPa1snip: yes but they are quit sleepy there :(
<chobbs> jagginess:  Damn it, fine, I'm cutting and pasting to try before I crack the package :)
<owler> ActionPa1snip, F7 does not give me the chance to select spelling/grammar
<ys23> how would i set a password using the terminal without interactivity
<owler> ActionPa1snip, It just asks whether I want to spell check from the start of the document then autoshuts because there is no dictionary to pick from
<ActionPa1snip> owler: seems to use  myspell* packages, use tab to autocomplete the name
<chobbs> jagginess:  I do appreciate the tip. It'll be interesting to see if it solves it.
<ActionPa1snip> owler: sudo apt-get install aspell aspell-en dictionaries-common hunspell-en-us myspell-en-us
<TMD> Where  tom?
<ys23> is it possible to do something like useradd username password?
<jagginess> chobbs, takes two seconds.. add the backports, apt-get update, then apt-get install the latest kernel (apt-cache search linux-image , if you're not sure which one)
<TMD> quit
<jagginess> chobbs, (add deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multiverse      to /etc/apt/sources.list  -- modify oneiric to your own release, then apt-get update)
<meditator> Hello.. could anyone help me out with a bash script please?
<ActionPa1snip> ys23: sudo useradd username -p password
<chobbs> jagginess:  Cool. I'll give it a go.
<ActionPa1snip> ys23: man useradd...works a treat
<ys23> ActionPalsnip: hmm i recall being able to do this although i didn't see this option in the man
<jagginess> chobbs, the one on the wiki has "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse"   (you may need to change lucid to whatever release you're using)
<owler> ActionPa1snip, http://pastebin.com/7aBqpvwy
<chobbs> jagginess:  So that becomes precise-backports then.
<owler> ActionPa1snip, That command you gave has some issues
<meditator> I have a number of folders (around 150) - there are 5-6 mp3 files in each folder  (tracked) I want to write a script that goes into each folder and joins all the mp3 files into one file and names it as the folder name
<elikzir> How do i set a program to automatically open any file with a certain extension in 12.04?
<ActionPa1snip> owler: then try just: sudo apt-get install aspell aspell-en
<meditator> can this be done easily with a bash script ?
<ActionPa1snip> owler: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<owler> ActionPa1snip, Precise
<jagginess> chobbs, try "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<jagginess> elikzir, nautilus-actions (apt-get)
<owler> ActionPa1snip, That other command yields 0 installed because everything is already latest and greatest
<MonkeyDust> meditator  find ~ -name "mp3" -exec mv {} ;\ [new folder]
<MonkeyDust> meditator  try that
<elikzir> so if i wanted every .jar file to open with javasdk instead of archive manager, i would do what exactly? Thanks for the help
<jagginess> MonkeyDust, thats incomplete
<MonkeyDust> jagginess  feel free to complete the command
<MonkeyDust> maybe i can learn myself
<ActionPa1snip> owler: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72099/how-to-install-a-libreoffice-dictionary-spelling-check-thesaurus
<ActionPa1snip> owler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice#Language_localization.2C_spell_checking.2C_dictionary.2C_hyphenation.2C_thesaurus.2C_and_help
<martini> rigth-click on the file, open with. then set, what you want
<MonkeyDust> meditator  try this    find ~ -name ".mp3" -exec mv {} [new folder];\
<elikzir> martini but that only works with a single file
<meditator> MonkeyDust, thanks for that.. i'll try it right away and let you know .. gimme a min
<chobbs> jagginess:  If I'm reading his posts right, he went back to a 2.6 kernel? I'm running 3.2.0-26 in precise.
<ActionPa1snip> owler: seems to be manually installable: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/dictionaries
<greasegum> gah! my system choked during an install from livecd
<wesley_> So, on a lot of servers I keep getting a "Could not resolve your host name; Domain name not found" error
<greasegum> now I can't boot to any partition, halp
<wesley_> On IRC
<wesley_> Anyone know a fix?
<jagginess> chobbs, he didnt have snd-hda-intel modprobing properly.. but it is the 3.2.9 kernel he's using
<martini> maybe reinstall bootloader?
<jagginess> chobbs, uname -a shows your kernel.. you rebooted? (you know which linux-image to install? -> apt-cache search linux-image|pastebinit -t aptoutput )
<greasegum> martini: all I can do is boot to a crappy fedora live cd now
<elikzir> greasegum ive found that trying again or making a liveusb has worked for me
<goddard> how can i share a wireless mouse and keyboard between multiple computers
<chobbs> jagginess:  I'm only seeing 3.2.0 kernels in my search. Lemme check my sources again
<ghostchick> goddard,  synergy
<jagginess> chobbs, what's the list you get? (if its still not working try using the latest)
<martini> from there you should be able to reinstall it
<jagginess> chobbs, "apt-cache policy <packagename>" would say if its from backprots
<greasegum> elikzir: for some reason the fedora live cd won't mount my usb drive
<meditator> MonkeyDust, it didnt work .. when i run it as a bash script nothing happens.. when i type it in the terminal it asks me for an input with ">"
<greasegum> martini: what's a utility to reinstall the bootloader?
<goddard> ghostchick: its a application?
<jagginess> goddard, synergy (can also do multi-platform)
<MonkeyDust> meditator  try this    find ~ -name ".mp3" -exec mv {} [new folder] ;\       i forgot a space
<goddard> ghostchick: hmm thats different
<elikzir> I believe you can make a liveusb from a livecd
<owler> ActionPa1snip, It works, thanks. Without you, Ubuntu seems to be a cruddy distro.
<chobbs> jagginess:  Here's my list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097798/
<chobbs> jagginess:  and I'm running 3.2.0-26-generic
<MonkeyDust> meditator  try this    find ~ -name ".mp3" -exec mv {} [new folder] \;       it's first a slash, then a colon
<owler> ActionPa1snip, Because it is not easy to figure that out based on the plethora of docs out there at odds with one another
<elikzir> so how can i assign extension ".jar" to automatically open with java? id rather not right-click every single file
<martini> greasegum: "Super GRUB disk" should work. you can put it on a stick with unetbootin
<elikzir> *javasdk sorry
<jagginess> chobbs, lsmod |grep snd-hda-intel   , is it there? If not, then modprobe snd-hda-intel , then aplay -L  (list devices)
<lotuspsychje> whats a good data eraser, so data recovery software can't recover?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  wipe, or wiper
<ghostchick> goddard,  please be  clearer on you  program requirement then
<lotuspsychje> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.22-1 (precise), package size 41 kB, installed size 120 kB
<meditator> MonkeyDust, still same result..
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  it's in the repos
<lotuspsychje> Monkeydust: tnx alot mate
<chobbs> jagginess:  negative, it is not there. modprobe doesn't install it.
<goddard> ghostchick: huh?
<jagginess> elikzir, ther's a packge for that.. i forget the name for it (try ubuntu wiki)
<MonkeyDust> meditator  no success? strange....
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: will it work for all Os recovery software?
<jagginess> chobbs, can it be blacklisted?
<elikzir> *sigh* okay, ill look again, thanks jagginess
<chobbs> jagginess:  ahhh, it's sda_hda_intel :)
<jagginess> chobbs, ok :)
<ghostchick> goddard,  you said synergy don't cut it so what exactly are you looking for
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  in a termional, type apt-cache show wipe for more details
<jagginess> chobbs, aplay -L ?
<jagginess> goddard, there's a front end in linux called quick synergy and it works quite well
<chobbs> The device is (and has been) listed. It just doesn't put out any sound. And it is balcklisted, now that I think about it. When I forced it to not be blacklisted, I got no video. (The hours of pulling my hair out are omcing back to me now).
<goddard> jagginess: cool
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: looks good! tnx again
<jagginess> chobbs, grep -Ri snd-hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/*  (or snd_hda_intel)
<chobbs> jagginess:  No hits on tht grep.
<jagginess> chobbs, so its not in any blacklist file.. but you do get it listed..
<jagginess> chobbs, how many audio playback devices are listed?
<chobbs> jagginess:  aplay -L: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097801/
<meditator> MonkeyDust, was that for a bash script or just type in the terminal? does it make any difference ?
<MrMirth> ok  this is weird. was using the network on the delld430 that i jsut installed ubunu ok.  shut it off and moved upstairs and now the network doesnt work
<MrMirth> any help?
<MonkeyDust> meditator  just in a terminal
<pardi> ubuntu 12.04 LTS Radeon 4250 trouble, help :(
<lotuspsychje> !ask | pardi
<ubottu> pardi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jagginess> chobbs, i believe its the same ~/.asoundrc you can try..
<chobbs> jagginess:  Yeah, I tried it with no joy. Looks like it should be the same.
<jagginess> chobbs, i believe there's another expression format, you can try pcm "hw:x,y" if im correct..
<meditator> MonkeyDust, if i just go into each folder and do a "cat *.mp3 > outputname.mp3" it works.. but i will have to type it 150 times... so was looking to get a script
<chobbs> jagginess:  just a single line like this? pcm "hw:1,3"
<MonkeyDust> meditator  i'm testing a similar script here
<lotuspsychje> pardi:whats your question mate?
<meditator> MonkeyDust, thanks.. i'll wait
<jagginess> chobbs, there's the alsa site.. but i think the arch guy is sloppy on his .asoundrc and was lucky.. you ought to have something
<MrMirth> im needing to install a flash plugin.  is their a recommended one?
<MEEDORIKEX> Hello, does anyone have the experience in changing the MAC address of a # 3G network adapter/card/modem?
<MonkeyDust> meditator  best is to not wait for only me, repeat the question from time to time (but not too often)
<lotuspsychje> MrMirth: the one from software centre, adobe flash plugin
<jagginess> chobbs, gonna see
<meditator> MonkeyDust,  alright thanks
<meditator> Hello, could anyone help me out with a script please?
<meditator> I have a number of folders (around 150) - there are 5-6 mp3 files in each folder  (tracked). I want to write a script that goes into each folder and joins all the mp3 files into one file and names the new file as "folder name.mp3"
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger
<ubottu> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> MEEDORIKEX: try that mate
<jagginess> chobbs, http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=133664  -- thre's "speaker-test -D plug:hdmi"
<jagginess> chobbs, alsa is a b** they should make it easier for us
<MonkeyDust> meditator  found it, works here
<starbuck33> hi, does somebody know a bit about vim syntax highlighting?
<meditator> MonkeyDust, so it is the same script you told me earlier is it?
<starbuck33> i need to change a color in the python syntax highlighting scheme
<MonkeyDust> meditator  it's    find ~ -name "*.mp3" -exec cp {} ~/test/ \;        replace test by whatever name you choose
<chobbs> jagginess:  Can I assume the GUI speaker test in mythtv would have tried the same tests? Because I can see the HDMI devices listed in there, but no joy on playing through them.
<MonkeyDust> meditator  you may want to use mv instead of cp
<jagginess> chobbs, hey that chipset is "certified" whatever that means lol http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1002:970F-AUDIO/
<jagginess> chobbs, i believe you can get it to work.. provided the full/proper ~/.asoundrc file is set
<jagginess> chobbs, btw does alsamixer run?
<chobbs> jagginess:  I'm trying different variants of aplay -D device:card,channel something.wav woth no effect.
<chobbs> s/woth/with/
<chobbs> jagginess:  alsamixer runs just fine
<jagginess> chobbs, "Sound plays through the HDMI connected TV speakers, but ONLY using aplay"  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/201926
<chobbs> jagginess:  Except that it doesn't play through aplay
<chobbs> jagginess:  Gonna shut down here. really appreciate the effort. Crossing my finger that dropping in the GT430 makes this annoyance go away :)
<jagginess> chobbs, maybe add your user to "audio media pulse pulse-access" groups
<L3top> chobbs: sudo aplay -l | grep -i hdmi
<jagginess> chobbs, "Txoof can play media in Unity and the default output goes through the HDMI connected TV as expected."
<L3top> chobbs: I can probably get this working... but if you are shutting down... well... I have poo timing as usual.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<chobbs> lol
<chobbs> THanks for the help and the offer of it :)
<chobbs> L3top:  card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<chobbs> The device is clearly present. ALSA knows about it, mythtv knows about it, but nothing is put out on it.
<chobbs> L3top:  01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4250] [1002:9715]
<jagginess> chobbs, did you see the bottom of the ppa? .. apparently txoof succesfully plays back through hdmi (try using the same member groups, especially "puse pulse-access  pulse-rt medla audio"
<jagginess> ,/pulse
<chobbs> Frankly, since the nvidia card gets such high marks from the mythtv folks, and seems to fully supported on ubuntu, I think I'll wait for my package to show up tomorrow and throw it in :)
<an0n> It's worth a partition of 80 gb hd
<tking> hello community, pls i need advise http://ad-upload.com/424/424.csv this file opens when downloaded and this doesn't http://ad-upload.com/425/425.csv  on ubuntu but both opens on windows but i only use ubuntu
<L3top> The way I deal with it is blacklist the intel (card 0) forcing the ATI into card 0s spot... then aplay is happy with it... but yes... the nvidia is a lot less headache... though you will probably have to do the same thing... depending.
<jagginess> chobbs, you should give a feedback entry, saying the problem is on your system too.. helps bring awareness tothe problem
<chobbs> jagginess:  Checked, user is membre of all groups (except media, which does not exist on my system)
<jagginess> chobbs, what does it say in pulseuadio.conf ?
<jagginess> chobbs, and /etc/asound.conf ?
<chobbs> L3top:  Interesting. There should be no intel on my AMD board though?
<an0n> what is most suitable for a 80gb hd partition C: D: or use only one partition
<L3top> chobbs: sudo aplay -l | grep card0
<chobbs> no asound.conf, no pulseaudio.conf that I can see
<chobbs> L3top:  no output
<L3top> yeah.. sorry
<MonkeyDust> an0n  linux does not use letters C D etc, it uses partition
<MonkeyDust> s
<L3top> chobbs: sudo aplay -l | grep 'card 0'
<an0n> MonkeyDust: yes
<chobbs> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]
<chobbs> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]
<lotuspsychje> an0n: i would go for the whole disk as 1 partition
<jagginess> ok, so it starts from 0..
 * chobbs avoids the floodbot :)
<jagginess> chobbs, ^
<jagginess> chobbs, you tried 1 as a literal.. looks like the enumeration starts from zero
<an0n> MonkeyDust: to use the windows xp
<tking> hello community, pls i need advise http://ad-upload.com/424/424.csv this file opens when downloaded and this doesn't http://ad-upload.com/425/425.csv  on ubuntu but both opens on windows but i only use ubuntu
<chobbs> jagginess:  ? Not following.
<L3top> mk... then I would dump the SB I assumed the ati was an addon, not onboard... sorry chobbs. Was trying to go quick and greasy. HDMI, in my experience, WANTS very badly to be in card 0s slot.
<jagginess> chobbs, for the ~/.asoundrc or other tests, the soundcard#0 is used instead of "1" (as the arch guy has in his setting)
<L3top> chobbs: speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:1,3
<chobbs> L3top:  Interesting. So I need to blacklist the SB device so that HDMI gets promoted oto that slot?
<L3top> correct chobbs.
<jagginess> chobbs, aplay -L doesnt show the numbers as clearly? (you mentioned you did aplay -l that looks better)
<chobbs> L3top:  speaker-test runs, but no output
<jagginess> L3top, he's trying to get hdmi to work
<jagginess> chobbs, but what is plugged in? (analog and hdmi?)
<L3top> I am aware jagginess. chobbs, to be clear you have unmuted everything... including using f6 and swapping to card 1 in alsamixer?
<ActionPa1snip> L3top: is there an alsa URL?
<summershyn> who can tell me that what's the meanning of casper when we use the grub command "kernel /vmlinuz boot=casper"?
<chobbs> jagginess:  both. switching on my receiver to see if anything is coming out.
<ActionPa1snip> summershyn: it;s the compressed file on the liveCD as far as I am aware
<an0n> lotuspsychje: In a 80 gb hd windows xp sp3 would install the entire hd or create two partitions C (system) and D (data)
<L3top> chobbs: Or you can just use this: amixdigital=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store     that will unmute everything.
<lotuspsychje> an0n: this is an ubuntu channel, not windows help
<L3top> I am not sure I follow ActionPa1snip.
<ActionPa1snip> summershyn: the casper file uses squashfs and holds the live environemt
<chobbs> L3top:  correct, I;ve used alsamixer to ensure that card 1 (HDMI) is unmuted. It shows as S/PDIF, which seems right?
<MonkeyDust> an0n  type /join ##windows
<ActionPa1snip> L3top: the alsa-info.sh file, has it been used to generate the alsa info URL?
<lotuspsychje> an0n: i would sugest installing ubuntu fast and loose windows :p
<L3top> ActionPa1snip: until you can pipe sound directly using aplay, a config file isn't going to help, unless I still misunderstand. The term URL is foriegn to me in this regard.
<psakrii>  /msg NickServ identify micheal22
<chobbs> L3top:  So if I wanted to blacklist the SB device, how would I do so?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<L3top> chobbs: It can appear as s/pdif... or iec958xx etc, or HDMI... if you press f6 in alsamixer what are your options?
<an0n> lotuspsychje: Yes, it was unfortunately difficult to run Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with two monitors and the alternative for now is to use windows xp. If I can take that question as long ago not format with windows xp
<chobbs> L3top:  just card 0 (HDA ATI SB) and card 1 (HDA ATI HDMI)
<lotuspsychje> an0n: its possible to run 2 monitors on ubuntu
<L3top> and if you choose card 1 it shows as spdif?
<chobbs> L3top:  correct
<ActionPa1snip> L3top: you know 'wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh'
<an0n> lotuspsychje: In a radeon xpress 200m?
<lotuspsychje> an0n: all you need to do is ask in channel howto
<jagginess> spots "aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows how that package name is called for 2 monitors?
<jagginess> lotuspsychje, xrandr command ?
<lotuspsychje> yes tnx
<lotuspsychje> !info xrandr | an0n
<DanielSP> psakrii : use this to change your password: /nickserv set passwd oldpassword newpassword
<ubottu> an0n: Package xrandr does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<DanielSP> psakrii : use this to change your password: /nickserv set passwd oldpassword newpassword
<lotuspsychje> !info Xrandr
<ubottu> Package Xrandr does not exist in precise
<jagginess> chobbs, i'm still waiting for this raspberry pi and intend to use it's hdmi output hehehe
<jagginess> its a command not a package
<chobbs> jagginess:  sweet
<jagginess> (xrandr)
<kanupatar> hi guys
<kanupatar> how can i see network proxy in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> an0n:http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/xrandr.1.html
<jagginess> chobbs, a caveat is i need to use an hdmi-rca converter to bring back to life a old stereo set
<jagginess> chobbs, my choke is gonna be for making sure the converter is compatible with the hdmi port..
<lotuspsychje> !info randr
<ubottu> Package randr does not exist in precise
<chobbs> L3top:  Can I just add 'blacklist snd_hda_intel' to balcklist.conf and reboot?
<jagginess> lotuspsychje, /msg ubottu <keyword>
<jagginess> chobbs, did you try that last shot? (mentioned an aplay command)
<meditator> MonkeyDust, i tried in #bash.. got the solution.. thought i'd let you know as well.. it is a single line bash script ... for f in ./*; do cat "$f"/*.mp3 > "$f"/"$f".mp3 done
 * jagginess "aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<meditator> MonkeyDust, thanks for your help
<superlinux-hp> I have a flash drive Sony pendrive that is recognized by dmesg . but lsusb does not see it. the system does not mount it. this one has FM radio and a recorder and an MP3 player. what should I do?
<jagginess> DanielSP, psakrii /msg Nickerv help   (use /msg  nickserv)
<an0n> lotuspsychje: What happens is that when I use two monitors with their respective resolutions I have to use both in a lower resolution since radeon xpress 200 m does not have full support
<L3top> What I would do is try something like options hda-ati-sb model=auto  to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf... but I am looking for the correct verbiage...
<L3top> chobbs: ^
<chobbs> jagginess:  The one here? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/201926 No joy.
<jagginess> an0n, it's a pita.. i tried helping someone on this.. they almost got it working .. this stuff is either broked/too much pita/ or maybe just geek luck i guess..
<L3top> to be honest I have never run across this on ati with intel being involved... still looking chobbs.
<lotuspsychje> an0n:its worth a try with latest ati drivers for ubuntu and xrandr
<jagginess> L3top, ouch another module can load that ati hdmi..
<jagginess> OO
<jagginess> omfg.. linux is so cruel
<jagginess> lol
<chobbs> L3top:  There are some lines with the following comment aove them: "# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0" Is that what I'm looking for?
<MonkeyDust> meditator  great, but my script *did* work for me :-)
<lotuspsychje> an0n: man xrandr in terminal
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<jagginess> an0n, it wont work, it'll take more than xrandr..
<jagginess> an0n, and this is where it gets really geeky
<an0n> lotuspsychje: yes
<jagginess> an0n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/
<chobbs> L3top:  OK, I have HDMI in card 0 now :) Let's see oif that helps
<L3top> chobbs run this again sudo speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:1,3
<chobbs> L3top:  It should be hw:0,3 now, right, but still no audio :(
<L3top> this just sends a sine noise at 48000... nicer than pink noise and not dependant on codecs... its just a safe quick I work or dont.
<L3top> doh
<L3top> good point on the 0.
<tking> hello community, pls i need advise http://ad-upload.com/424/424.csv this file opens when downloaded and this doesn't http://ad-upload.com/425/425.csv  on ubuntu but both opens on windows but i only use ubuntu
<L3top> chobbs: and this is going to the TV or an amp?
<L3top> from hdmi
<chobbs> L3top:  TV first, then amp.
<chobbs> L3top:  And my roku works just fine through the tv
<L3top> chobbs: how did you get that HDMI into position 0 btw?
<jagginess> chobbs, i was once in this sound fixing positiong, it really is awful :o lol http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=67e_1342349298  ( good luck sorry i couldnt get it fixed for ya )
<jagginess> gnite everyone
<chobbs> L3top:  Added the following to alsa-base.conf: options snd-hda-intel index=-2
<L3top> should just stick with the tv for now chobbs.
<L3top> chobbs: so there is nothing in card 1 then correct?
<L3top> One second... there is something weird you have to do for ATI I remember now.
<chobbs> L3top:  card 1 is now the SB
<L3top> o rlly
<L3top> oh btw, did you just reload alsa after that?
<chobbs> L3top:  right. what i added forced it out of slot 0. I rebooted.
<L3top> btw chobbs are you using the fglrx driver in the repo?
<kohvihoor> how big is the performance penalty on using ubuntu installed with wubi vs native?
<chobbs> L3top:  I've got fglrx loaded. How do I confirm that I have it from the repo?
<kohvihoor> google offers only some old articles on this
<L3top> thats it.. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1"
<L3top> do dat and reboot.
<chobbs> L3top:  OK, I had tried that before, and ended up with a black screen.
<L3top> chobbs: if you didnt download the driver from ATI, then you got it from the repo
<chobbs> L3top:  Which is when I was convinced I wasn't going to get this card working :)
<chobbs> s/was/got/
<L3top> chobbs: then you have to update grub... this is the only way it can work afaik.
<chobbs> L3top:  pretty sure I'm using the repo driver.
<L3top> btw chobbs... do not be too eager to get the latest ATI stuff... they have dropped support for your card.
<L3top> will no longer work.
<chobbs> L3top:  I've got a new GT 430 showing up tomorrow :) It should get me going (especially with the hint about forcing the onboard SB into card 1.
<L3top> anything past 12-5 on their side.
<L3top> gt 430 is a pain in the buttox too.
<chobbs> L3top:  I didn't need to hear that :(
<chobbs> L3top:  The mythtv folks seem to like it :/
<L3top> less of a pain than the ATI.
<L3top> Our project uses Myth... but we are on an older version... I am sure it will be fine.
<chobbs> L3top:  when you say update grub, are you talking about something from backports?
<L3top> chobbs: after you add radeon.audio=1 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT        you have to update grub
<chobbs> actually, looking now and I do have radeon.audio=1 in my grub
<chobbs> L3top:  and I'm looking at it at boot time, so it was updated
<L3top> chu must to sudo update-grub !!! lol
<L3top> got black screen?
<L3top> this is a kernel bug btw.
<chobbs> no, no, I rebooted and went into edit mode in grub to see the settings.
<chobbs> so it's been turned on since the last time I trid to tackle this (45 days ago)
<L3top> k
<L3top> please to update-grub
<L3top> lol
<L3top> I am just a stickler for routine.
<L3top> certainly wont hurt anything.
<chobbs> L3top:  sure, stand by a bit
<chobbs> rebooting...
<Phoebus> Anyone having issues shutting down or rebooting ubuntu from the gui? I get sent back to the login screen. So I just issues reboot / halt via ssh instead.
<Phoebus> And that's on two separate boxes.
<MonkeyDust> Phoebus  i had that too.... in a terminal, type sudo shutdown -h now     next time, it will shut down as it should
<MonkeyDust> Phoebus  or rather, sudo shutdown -r now      r for restart
 * L3top thinks he was right with the -h
<chobbs> L3top:  rebooted, everything working the same :/
<L3top> well pudu.
<L3top> you are running aplay as sudo right?
<chobbs> L3top:  Yup. I'm going to call it a night. I'll give the 430 a shot tomorrow and see how it works.
<Phoebus> MonkeyDust, roger that, cheers.
<chobbs> L3top:  negative, as my primary user.
<L3top> as/with
<D1> hi need help with ubuntu
<D1> anyone online?
<chobbs> L3top:  no diff via sudo
<D1> Is about booting it up... I downloaded from the original site
<D1> and it didnt work
<D1> the instalation "trial" does not load
<L3top> can I, for the last time, get sudo aplay -l | grep -i hdmi
<L3top> chobbs: ^
 * D1 ...
<chobbs> L3top:  card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<ReXiO> D1: Try, at the boot screen, check disk for errors
<D1> ReXiO: I tried CD, it just freezes
<D1> ReXiO: tried USB as well, it just freezes
<L3top> !enter | D1
<D1> ReXiO: I forced it with F12
<ubottu> D1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Douglas> Hello!
<L3top> D1 have you checked the md5sum of the image you are burning?
<D1> L3top: i do not know what that is, i simply burnt the image with Alcohol 120% on a DVD
<chobbs> L3top:  Thanks a ton for the effort. Would have been niceto have pulled it off :)
<ReXiO> D1: check md5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<D1> ReXiO: ok i will have read
<L3top> sorry chobbs... will see you tomorrow with the new nvidia.
<chobbs> L3top:  you bet *poof*
<D1> ReXiO: ok, i see. It seems complicated. where do i start?
<D1> ReXiO: I am running on Windows 7
<D1> ReXiO: idk. I dont do computing. where do i enter commands and etc...
<MonkeyDust> D1  you're in the wrong channel, no windows support here
<D1> MonkeyDust: I cannot install it, so I have to use window!?
<L3top> It is in the link D1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<Douglas> Hey can someone give me a hand? I'm trying to install a dual boot of ubuntu alongside windows. I get to grub and select ubuntu, but then it just boots to a terminal and does nothing. Any advice?
<MonkeyDust> D1  you said you are in windows right now
<D1> MonkeyDust: I am trying to put Ubuntu on a disk run and it is not working... How do you expect me to get help if i cant ask from an OS
<D1> L3top: cool, checking it now
<L3top> Douglas, it sounds like your DE is not loading. In this terminal, is it prompting you to login?
<Douglas> it's just a blinking _ awaiting input
<Douglas> should I try "startx" ?
<L3top> If it aint asking you for a login... that aint gonna go
<L3top> You have to login before you can issue commands.
<L3top> Douglas: if you hit ctrl alt f2 do you get a login prompt at terminal?
<Douglas> alt f2 doesn't open anything. I can enter text but it's just kinda.. meaningless
<L3top> ctrl alt f2?
<L3top> It should take you to tty2
<L3top> which may have a login prompt... if it got that far before hanging
<S_kthi> Hi I ubuntu 12.04 along with windows 7. My problem compiz keeps crashing often.
<Douglas> we're gonna try a reinstall for now. I'll get back to you afterwards. Thanks for the quick reply though! I'll get back to you.
<D1> L3top: ok, i got this for the ISO image downloaded from the official website d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<L3top> S_kthi: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<D1> L3top: Is this normal?
<L3top> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<D1> well... the thing states that there is no problem
<S_kthi> L3top: I am currently chatting thru mobile
<D1> I run an i7 which is a quad core... does choosing the x64 or x86 makes a diff?
<L3top> It is a hash number D1, that is generated based on the unique properties of an image. You check to see if your md5sum is identical to the md5sum from where you downloaded.
<D1> L3top: yes it is identical
<tensorpudding> D1, yes, it makes a difference, but you can choose either of them
<D1> tensorpudding: hummm... yes is strange it is not booting
<L3top> D1 then the image is not the problem. You have some piece of hardware that is tripping it up.
<D1> L3top: i shall try burning in another new DVD
<L3top> D1 if you dropped it to USB with the same behavior, I don't think the burn is bad.
<D1> L3top: nor the USB or the DVD works
<n0b2> hi all.. do i need to install nvidia drivers on xubuntu? it seems to be running fine, btw what are the drivers for i really don't need compiz..
<D1> L3top: I followed the prompt, it says reboot is requred. Then I went for I want to reboot now. It rebooted the Window. I am absolutely certain that I change the boot priority right
<D1> L3top: So I tried the Help me to boot from CD
<nabdev> hi all, in my Ubuntu Os i generate ssh key by [ssh-keygen -t rsa] i add my public key to remote server but when i want to clone my project the remote not accept my passphrase ! any help
<oXis> help me!
<L3top> n0b2: the drivers provide video accelleration(VDPAU) compositing and 3d rendering... however... I am a big fan of "if it aint broke, don't fix it"
<oXis> I can't connect to my main user!
<oXis> pleaseee
<n0b2> D1,  there is a option to choose what to boot from on startup.. press f12 esc or delete.. it usually shows up for a few seconds
<oXis> when I am writing my password it is doing the drums error sound
<D1> L3top: strange... i no longer get the error for "Help me boot Helper"
<D1> L3top: it is installing something right now on my USB with ubuntu on it
<n0b2> L3top, i had ubuntu 12.04 and i think pro drivers ruined it... thanks!
<D1> L3top: that doesnt stuff up my files and OS on other partition right?
<n0b2> xubu is running fine..
<n0b2> it is such a pleasure to have different choices in linux/ubuntu
<D1> L3top: ok... i just retried Ubuntu on another PC (not this one which I want it installed), it WORKS
<syn-ack> Hey guys, Know of a wma infotag (similar to an id3 tag) editor for linux?
<oXis> I had pressed Ctrl+Alt+F3 and I can't connect to my user!
<D1> ok i am gonna restart. thanks for the help L3top and ReXiO
<oXis> Help!!!
<oXis> This is very important!!
<n0b2> oh btw.. grub is not showing up on boot.. all of the new install i did w/12.04... mint, ubuntu, and xubuntu.. whats wrong? how can i fix grub2?
<n0b2> so i can make a selection of what to boot..
<oXis> 100 people and nothing :(
<oXis> I have fully modified XBMC!!!!!
<oXis> I can't restore
<L3top> you have to press shift several times during boot n0b2 to get to grub
<L3top> !xbmc
<oXis> Can't use it now
<oXis> Because my user isn't working!
<n0b2> L3top, on boot and it will show up? maybe because ubuntu is the only os now.. grub is not showing
<L3top> correct n0b2.
<n0b2> L3top, i am in the process of installing xp in my other partition.. will this shift process work too.. or should i use the livecd/usb repair way? thanks again
<L3top> Wait... what? You are installing xp on a machine that has ubuntu already installed n0b2?
<oXis> wooohoooo I fixed it!!!
<L3top> xp is going to overwrite the MBR. You are going to have to reinstall grub and update it afterwards n0b2.
<n0b2> on another partition.. i currently have 4 partitions on the hdd.. 1st ubu, 2nd swap, 3rd xp, 4th storage
<oXis> Do you know some good movies for my xbmc?
<L3top> Yeah... you should install windows first, ubuntu second usually.
<L3top> !ot | oXis
<ubottu> oXis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oXis> you are so nice!
<oXis> you are so nice!\
<oXis> Do you know how to add a web browser to XBMC?
<L3top> Try /join #xbmc oXis.
<n0b2> L3top, yes i should of.. anyway i needed blank disc to burn xp too.. any idea on a good pirate bay version.. ehehe
<lotuspsychje> loose the windows :p
<oXis> +1000000
<oXis> Use ubuntu with gnome3
<oXis> In my opinion
<L3top> This channel does not support warez, nor does freenode in general.
<n0b2> linux rocks although there are alot of things we still cannot do in it..
<L3top> This is a support room oXis. If you want to chit chat, drop into #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> n0b2:like what?
<n0b2> this pc will be for sale windows and linux side by side
<n0b2> oovoo.. for one
<ReXiO> lotuspsychje: run MS Office? xD
<L3top> Not only do you want to pirate windows, but you want to sell it? Definitely in the wrong channel for that.
<lotuspsychje> ReXiO: libreoffice can do all what ms can
<lotuspsychje> L3top:lol
<auronandace> c'mon guys, let's not turn this into a flame war
<lotuspsychje> n0b2:im sure there are ovoo alternatives
<n0b2> i know we have skype.. but there are those who want oovoo.. 80 or more % of people use windows too..
<ReXiO> lotuspsychje: but I always have problems when opening files made in MSOffice
<L3top> This is all off-topic.
<n0b2> lotuspsychje, yes there are alternatives.. but again they are alternatives... L3top j/k..
<lotuspsychje> ReXiO:youre in the right channel for opening libreoffice files in ubuntu
<n0b2> love open office hands down
<n0b2> i must admit we have come a long way.. youtube was a problem.. facebook had issues.. now those are fixed but we still have a long way to go
<lotuspsychje> n0b2:maybe wine ovoo would do the trick?
<auronandace> n0b2: do you have a ubuntu support issue?
<n0b2> lotuspsychje, it might.. but for a noob.. they probably won't know what wine is..
<lotuspsychje> !info wine | n0b2
<ubottu> n0b2: wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<n0b2> well, this should go to the off topic section.. we should not rebute this here, but i have experienced new users first hand and their reaction after a month..
<kanupatar> hi guys, when i run the configur script for glibc , I am getting the issue like "configure: error: linker with -z relro support required"
<kanupatar> any idea?
<uuhan> Does Linux Mint support the apt-get command for daily updating?
<auronandace> uuhan: linux mint isn't supported here
<DJones> !mint | uuhan
<ubottu> uuhan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<uuhan> Thx
<kanupatar> hi guys
<DanielSP> Hi kanupatar
<kanupatar> where can i find glibc deb package fon installation..it is not there in the repo
<ke5pcv_> Does anyone else find this in poor taste like I do? So after 9-11, the owner of the World Trade Center Larry Silverstein went to court, demanding that his insurance company pay DOUBLE the insurance pay out for the September 11th Attacks, saying that "two planes counted as TWO SEPARATE acts of terrorism". Well...the court voted in favor of Silverstein, and he got double the money for the Attacks. Walked away with billions, 7.5 Billion compared to the orig
<ke5pcv_> inal ~3 Billion he should have gotten... Does that sound right to you?
<MO_Handes> I had a 1 mb partition without filesystem. I removed it to reduce number of primary partitions in order to install ubuntu. now when I try to boot windows I face a blue page and the system restarts. how to repair that startup problem?
<L3top> !info eglibc-source
<ubottu> eglibc-source (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10 (precise), package size 13223 kB, installed size 20153 kB
<auronandace> MO_Handes: that is a windows problem, we can't help, try ##windows
<aeplus> if it is on a laptop, it sounds like a recovery partition got lost, may need to re-establish the partition with software provided by the laptop vendor
<MO_Handes> I had a 1 mb partition without filesystem. I removed it to reduce number of primary partitions in order to install ubuntu. now when I try to boot windows I face a blue page and the system restarts. how to repair that startup problem?
<Percoles> Good day guys... Who knows the PK for Ghost Rider... I wanna watch it with VLC but it is a new bluray disc
<L3top> MO_Handes: This is ubuntu support... you need to /join ##windows  for help with your broken windows install.
<L3top> Percoles: how is this an ubuntu support question?
<L3top> This place gets weird at 4 am.
<DJones> L3top: Or 9am where I am :)
<auronandace> DJones: snap, uk
<DJones> Percoles: The last I heard, Blueray isn't particularly well supported on linux systems as yet, this may be of use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Percoles> L3top: Sorry... I searched the internet and there is no one on the VLC channel
<auronandace> Percoles: this still isn't the place to ask
<Percoles> DJones: Well... It sure is... Ubutnu has VLC with libbluray and libaacs
<andrewh192> hey, i am tryin to figure out why when i play some videos on youtube, the people look blue.
<andrewh192> skin color is way off...
<andrewh192> but the rest of the image is fine
<mang0> andrewh192: Don't watch Avatar?
<andrewh192> but, like if i watch a mp4 file or something its ok
<andrewh192> mang0: lol?
<mang0> :P
<mang0> andrewh192: Could you show a screenshot of this problem please? I can't quite imagine it!
<auronandace> andrewh192: flash problem with hardware accelleration
<andrewh192> awwww that might be it auronandace
<L3top> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue/131040#131040
<L3top> vdpau + flash = blue man group
<kanupatar> when i tried to  configure the glbc 2.16.0 in ubuntu 12.04 , i got this error log --->configure: error: linker with -z relro support required
<Percoles> I just wanted to ask on a placa that i could find answers...
<Percoles> place*
<Percoles> I'm sorry... My english is bad
<L3top> Not here.
<IlikeMoose> how do i find out if my pc supports usb 1.0 or 2.0?
<wdp> IlikeMoose, type in "lsusb"
<wdp> IlikeMoose, do you see usb root hubs?
<andrewh192> L3top: I was wondering which solution would be the best/easiest to do
<wdp> IlikeMoose, if yes, you should also see, if they're 2.0 or 1.0 or 1.1, or whatever.
<wdp> IlikeMoose, apart from lsusb you can check dmesg.
<IlikeMoose> bus 1 says 2.0 but the rest say 1.0
<andrewh192> L3top: it seems that this page give multible solutions and reading them, I can't really figure out which would work better
<IlikeMoose> err 1.1
<L3top> andrewh192: I would go for sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/libvdpau/lixvdpau/g' /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<wdp> IlikeMoose, now you can attach something to it and check lsusb -v the output is verbose, but you'll see how they're connected. check for bcdUSB
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> L3top: i did that, and nothing happened....
<andrewh192> L3top: it just went to another prompt
<andrewh192> L3top: was it supposed to have some verbose logging of what's happening?
<IlikeMoose> wdp: still reading through dmesg
<wdp> IlikeMoose, dmesg | grep usb
<andrewh192> L3top: like when u install something via a terminal session?
<wdp> IlikeMoose, actually thats an interesting question though. My razer mouse is detected as full speed usb device, according to lsusb -v checking for bcdUSB it's 1.1 and not 2.0
<wdp> IlikeMoose, but, to answer your question: if there's a hub with 2.0 listed in lsusb i'd say it supports usb2.
<philballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097920/
<andrewh192> L3top: or is it just that quick?
<philballew> Ideas on why checkinstall failed? ^
<IlikeMoose> wdp: my kindle is listed as a 1.0 device weird
<philballew> *ideas
<wdp> IlikeMoose, i don't have a kindle, but whats the problem? bandwidth?
<yannick> I love razer and the speed of it
<yannick> look
<Thorbjorn> o/
<andrewh192> L3top: yay, its fixed...
<andrewh192> L3top: thanx
<IlikeMoose> wdp: no, i'm just wondering how slow the usb external hard drive i'm getting is going to be...basically i'm weighing out buying a ide hard disk to replace the 40 gig i have no on a 5 year old computer or get a new fancy usb external drive
<wdp> IlikeMoose, your computer has just ide.. 33, 66, 100, 133?
<marc_> I just burned a dvd-rw with my dvd-player and my dvd-player is convinced something is on it (and I believe it, it wouldn't lie...), but when inserted into my computer, ubuntu tells me nothing's on it! Is there a program/way to be able to see and record the video on the dvd to ubuntu?
<auronandace> IlikeMoose: if you get an internal drive you can also get an external caddy should you change your mind
<IlikeMoose> wdp: how can i find out? i know it's just ide at least i'm pretty sure it's ide
<wdp> IlikeMoose, again, dmesg :)
<wdp> IlikeMoose, check for dmesg | grep hda or dmesg | grep sda or something like that. I asked because: ata/atapi 6 (udma5 / ultra-dma-100) may be up to 100 mb per second - that will be for sure faster than usb 2. ata/atapi 7 (udma6 / ultra ... 133) will go up to 133 mb/s but not sure if you find such discs anymore.
<fairuz> kanupatar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143189/how-to-enable-relro-support
<ripthejacker> where to set environment in ubuntu 12.04. .profile .bashrc etc are not recommended?
<wdp> IlikeMoose, and if you're going to buy, or if your controller can only handle 66 mb/s which is ultra dma 66.. udma4 ata/atapi 5 (yeah.. the industry is dumb to have 10 words for 1 thing) you have more or less the same speed as usb 2 would have, if i remember correct.
<IlikeMoose> wdp: does linux list sata devices as scsi for some reason?
<ripthejacker> !env
<wdp> IlikeMoose, yes, it does.
<IlikeMoose> wdp: looks like i'm in luck i have a 1.5Gbps sata drive
<IlikeMoose> wdp: all 40 gigs of it
<wdp> IlikeMoose, no, 1,5gbs will be the link .)
<IlikeMoose> wdp: here's my drive according to the serial number i got from dmesg http://www.impactcomputers.com/st3402112as.html
<wdp> IlikeMoose, you can check the speed of your disc using hdparm. but i'm not sure if I should suggest that here as hdparm is also a dangerous tool. However to check the speed: hdparm -tT --direct /dev/sda     <- -tT does timing, --direct avoids the cache. the second number which pops up is the one you're interested in.
<wdp> IlikeMoose, in my case: Timing O_DIRECT disk reads: 224 MB in  3.00 seconds =  74.57 MB/sec
<wdp> (but thats under load)
<Onixs> installing packages automatically loads the app startup?
<Onixs> during
<IlikeMoose> wdp: Timing O_DIRECT disk reads: 210 MB in  3.02 seconds =  69.49 MB/sec
<wdp> IlikeMoose, so its like 9,49 mb/s faster than usb2  if you trust the test of hdparm p
<wdp> :p
<IlikeMoose> wdp: maybe i'll invest in a nice big fancy 2tb drive :)
<wdp> IlikeMoose, the 1,5gb/s is about the sata standard, there's sata 1, sata 2, etc - but it'll take me an hour to explain. look that up at some page on the web.
<IlikeMoose> thanks for the help wdp
<wdp> IlikeMoose, you're welcome, help the next one with the same problem .)
<stedet> Hi
<wdp> IlikeMoose, btw. you should make sure your mainboard supports 2tb discs (some olders don't, well the mainboards do, the bios not - check the changelog for bios updates for your mainboard (if you find an update for drivers bigger than xyz gb, you'll probably have to flash) and check the mainboard's manual)
<Naphatul> does anyone know of a player that sorts the music library by folder structure?
<lotuspsychje> what happens after reporting a system error? does it actually get solved on further updates?
<IlikeMoose> wdp: thanks, i'm looking on hp's website for any details
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: if it can be, thats the idea of reporting them
<bilgin> hi is it better to install kubuntu on ubuntu or install ubuntu on kubuntu(i will use both unity and kde)
<auronandace> bilgin: i'd assume it would be better to start with ubuntu rather than kubuntu
<denes> is there a shortcut to open up the terminal emulator?
<MonkeyDu1t> denes  ctrl alt t
<denes> thanks
<denes> it does not work
<bilgin> auronandace: can you say the reason
<MonkeyDust> denes  if ypu're in unity, holcd down the super key for a list of shortcuts
<auronandace> bilgin: i'd expect you'd get more problems installing unity after the fact than kde (just a hunch)
<denes> im on xubuntu
<denes> nothing happens by holding down super key
<MonkeyDust> denes  i missed rthat part in your suestion
<MonkeyDust> q
<denes> super key + t worked, thanks
<bilgin> auronandace:thanks for your answer, so if i install ubuntu and kubuntu desktop i get less problems?
<auronandace> bilgin: like i said, its a hunch
<bilgin> thanks
<worric> I just installed linux mint, and I'm trying to 'make' proxychains but nothing happens. Well, 'cept for errors. What do I need to do?
<DJones> !mint | worric
<ubottu> worric: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<worric> right
<sciper> âñåì ïðèâåò
<sciper> êàê ìíå çàïóñòèòü gnome ÷åðåç ssh
<DJones> !ru | sciper
<ubottu> sciper: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user32432> is anyone here?
<Timbo> prior to 12.04 (I think), when I clicked a link in an external program it opened in firefox and the icon would wiggle in the launcher
<Timbo> now when I click a link, it brings firefox to the foreground
<Timbo> how do I restore the previous behaviour?
<user32432> um is anyone active? I need help with connecting android phone to internet through ubuntu os which is by the way connected via ethernet xD I know it sounds silly
<ikonia> !ics | user32432
<ubottu> user32432: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<user32432> thanx ubottu
<gitesh> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<reuf> im on 12.04 Unity2D - question - I have Eclipse installed, but some of my shortcut's don't seem to work there? Anybody had a similar problem
<hans_henrik> running 11.04, i have a wired connection, and a wireless network card, and im trying to get internet connection sharing to work.. created the ad-hoc, used wep40 encryption, called it "UbuntuAdhoc", made sure the settings was "share with other computers" - and ... it does not share.
<hans_henrik> (tried to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing/ )
<BuisSse> Any1 here uses C-ICAP?
<Kroach> I have an SSD and HDD, instead of setting 'elevator=noop' for the whole  system I want to set 'noop' for the SSD and 'cfq'(default one) for HDD, how can I do it?
<TorbenBeta> Sorry, but how can I use regular expressions with Bash?
<jivora> Hi.. I am using a linux module called tc . I want to see logs. where can I see that? syslogs??
<ikonia> jivora: the module won't log to a syslog
<ikonia> jivora: what distro are you using and what is this module ?
<ikonia> what information do you actually want on it
<jivora> i am using a hardy.
<BuisSse> tc seems like a traffic shaping module
<jivora> ikonia : i am having two machines.. In one machine tc is working fine. tc is traffic controller. it's a kernel module. In another it's not working
<BuisSse> if ive not mistaken
<jivora> BuisSse : correct.
<ikonia> ahh, so not a kernel module then
<ikonia> ok, I thought you where looking at a kernel module with the phrase "module"
<BuisSse> well tc has its own logger
<BuisSse> it doesnt send logs to syslog
<BuisSse> does the module work?
<jivora> BuisSse : yes the module works.. i can reduce my bandwidth to 256 kbps in one machine but another when i reduce to 256kbps it gets reduced to 15 - 20 kbps... so i want to check logs..Where is this log file?
<BuisSse> the program which ur using will have to generate logs for you
<jivora> BuisSse : please tell me a little more.. I did not understand completely... I am using tc. If tc generates logs ,it must write it somewhere. Or do I need to invoke tc with particular options./
<TorbenBeta> I have photos, I would like to copy. But in the folder, I want to copy from, is every photo two times. One normal (PICTURENUMBER.JPG)and one with a -1 (PICTURENUMBER-1.JPG) appended. What is the regular expression to only copy the normal ones?
<BuisSse> well tc by default doesnt generate any logs....
<BuisSse> you will need to create a program around tc to generate logs for you
<geirha> TorbenBeta: In bash, run   shopt -s extglob   then   cp ./!(*-1.JPG) /path/to/dest/
<jivora> BuisSse : ok.. I get it.. But that way all I can log is whether tc is applied or not.. I wanted to see what tc is doing.
<TorbenBeta> geirha, thank you.
<TorbenBeta> What is shopt?
<geirha> TorbenBeta: A bash command to enable disable certain shell options.
<geirha> TorbenBeta: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob for more about what you can do with globs
<BuisSse> jivora : Well...i have a certain knowledge of how tc works, but will not be able to help you with the logging options
<TorbenBeta> geirha, returns me a lot of errors.
<geirha> TorbenBeta: What do they say?
<jivora> BuisSse : Thanks.
<TorbenBeta> geirha, that I'm too stupid to read.
<TorbenBeta> I copied and pasted the "then"
<geirha> TorbenBeta: Ah. Well, it's important that shopt -s extglob is run on a line by itself, not on the same line like  shopt -s extglob; cp ...
<TorbenBeta> geirha, just noticed
<TorbenBeta> geirha, should I turn it on again, after I'm finished?
<geirha> TorbenBeta: Nah, it won't interfere with regular globs. I keep it enabled all the time by having shopt -s extglob in ~/.bashrc
<wOlfLisK> I'm having some issues with my Ubuntu installation. Is this the place to ask for help or is this for more advanced stuff?
<DJones> wOlfLisK: This is the place
<ikonia> wOlfLisK: just ask, anything ubuntu is welcome
<wOlfLisK> Ok, good. Basically, I have Win 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 dual booted on my PC. Win 7 works fine, and up until yesterday so did Ubuntu. However, now it is giving me an error about not being able to detect graphics settings and shows a menu before booting me into a text based thing. Any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Trzmielo> Hello, I have a problem with shutdown of the computer - when the computer shuts down ubuntu icon is shown, and dots (loading) and nothing happens, but when you press ESC, the console shows me the error "Can not open / etc / init.d . / depend.stop: No such file or directory
<Trzmielo>  acpid: exiting "
<railsraider> i have an authorized_keys file which i separated by enters and comments line is that allowed?
<railsraider> can i have a new line between keys?
<railsraider> and white space?
<reisi> i'm reporting a bug to launchpad and now have gdb open at a segfaulting app
<reisi> in addition to backtrace (bt) what should i get?
<railsraider> i found the wrong key
<bekks> railsraider: No, autorized_keys are one key per line, no whitespaces, no comments, etc.
<wOlfLisK> So, can anyone help me with my display issue? Works fine with win 7, but I can't even get to the login screen on ubuntu :/
<lotuspsychje> wOlfLisK:you got ati or nvidia grafix card?
<wOlfLisK> ATI Radeon HD 6870
<lotuspsychje> wOlfLisK:you got latest drivers installed for ati?
<wOlfLisK> Don't think so on Ubuntu right now. But not sure how I can install them right now with this issue :/
<lotuspsychje> w0lfLisK: try holding shift at boot to enter grub loading for booting failsafe ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> w0lfLisK:maybe try to find any errors in /var/log/ about your grafix card
<Mattias> I tried to uninstall php-fpm a while ago, but it never removed the /etc/init.d/php5-fpm service, so I removed it manually. Now when I install php5-fpm again. It isn't creating the service file? Where can I find it again?
<wOlfLisK> Is there a way to find that without rebooting to Ubuntu lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> w0lfLisK:you are logged in win7 now?
<wOlfLisK> yeah
<IndieMedia> News about Steam and Ubuntu -> http://gamejolt.com/profile/anti-atom/blog/news/linux-the-future/9615/
<MonkeyDust> IndieMedia  wrong channel
<IndieMedia> errr
<IndieMedia> discuss?
<DJones> !steam > IndieMedia
<ubottu> IndieMedia, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> wOlfLisK: no, you need to reboot into ubuntu and hold shift to boot into grub, failsafe ubuntu or unity2d
<DJones> IndieMedia: Maybe something for #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic though
<IndieMedia> ah cool
<wOlfLisK> ok. Hang on, i'll log into this channel on my android
<Mattias> So if I get this right, /etc/init.d/php5-fpm came with the ubuntu install, not the package? So how do I recover that file? reinstall ubuntu ? :P
<droidlisk> ok, on my droid now. ill reboot to ubuntu now.
<lotuspsychje> droidlisk:ok good luck
<geirha> Mattias: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/php5-fpm
<geirha> Mattias: Try purging the package, then install
<DystaN> Using SKype , Ubuntu 12.04 , where do you Resize the Font of Chat Window ????
<Mattias> geirha: ok, will try
<droidlisk> so what was it? hold shift during boot to get to grub?
<lotuspsychje> droidlisk:yes
<tomatto> hi
<yannick> hi
<tomatto> is postgresql-contrib-8.2 important for running or can i remove it because of dist upgrade
<yannick> trying à logitec g15
<tomatto> ?
<Mattias> geirha: thanks, that did it :)
<tomatto> ?
<TorbenBeta> What option for ls is there, with which I can get the total numbers of files in a folder?
<tomatto> TorbenBeta: wc can do that
<TorbenBeta> tomatto, options?
<geirha> TorbenBeta: count() { echo $#; }; count *
<tomatto> is postgresql-contrib-8.2 important for running system or can i remove it because of dist upgrade confict?
<TorbenBeta> geirha, you are really helpful.
<tomatto> TorbenBeta: ls -l|wc
<geirha> TorbenBeta: Also, ls -l will output a Total-line at the start
<tomatto> minus . and .. directory
<Xeus> I'm trying to install ubuntu server and when I select the menu option to install it reboots the computer, any ideas?
<yannick> amd64?
<geirha> TorbenBeta: Ah wait, ls -l's total is size, not a count
<lotuspsychje> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Huge5> Hi, do someone have experience with chillispot, wifispot, or other hotspot solutions ?
<Xeus> lotuspsychje, what are you saying?
<lotuspsychje> Xeus:try the servergiud to install
<lotuspsychje> *guide
<Xeus> lotuspsychje, I don't think that will help me, I have installed it before with no problems, this is just a weird issue and wondering if anyone has encountered it before
<lotuspsychje> Xeus: got any errors somewhere to define whats happening?
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xeus> lotuspsychje, the livecd boots up just fine, I select the menu option to install and then the computer just reboots
<yannick> And I'm not a bot.
<yannick> amd64 or x86 ?
<jodycBarnett01> that's what she said - then he said... Get away from me you fembot & the gig was up
<yannick> ok nice
<lotuspsychje> Xeus: something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105322/install-problem-ubuntu-server-10-04-with-usb-as-it-reboots-when-i-hit-enter
<tking> hellow, guys, i connect my iphone to my puter but cant see all my files like pictures in the phone
<yannick> !patience
<maplesoft> how do i enter a jabber room in kopete?
<Xeus> lotuspsychje, yeah kinda like that
<lotuspsychje> Xeus:maybe try expert acpi=off before boot install
<tking> how can i copy files to my iphone on ubuntun?
<lotuspsychje> tking: i think you need a lib to install for iphone/ipad browsing
<pangur> I have inadvertently deleted a directory with several sub-directories from my Desktop.  I only discovered this morning.
<tking> lotuspsychje, what lib? any idea pls
<Xeus> lotuspsychje, didn't work
<lotuspsychje> Xeus: is it a livecd or usb?
<lotuspsychje> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.1-1 (precise), package size 305 kB, installed size 843 kB
<lotuspsychje> tking:try this package
<lotuspsychje> Xeus:amd cpu?
<pangur> Is there a way of getting the data back via Ubuntu One?
<hansz> suppose I have a long list, and I wish to create a new list of the same length which is somehow based on the values in the first list. Later I wish to work with the second list. One method is calculating it entirely and saving it, and another method is creating some iterator, which will do the calcs "real-time" when I will later work on that list.
<Xeus> lotuspsychje, intel core 2 duo
<hansz> Is there an option which is "better" in some sense?
<tking> lotuspsychje, i hv installed it
<lotuspsychje> Xeus: not sure then mate, can you try another media (cd or usb) to see if same error?
<Xeus> lotuspsychje, yeah I guess I will, thanks
<lotuspsychje> tking:libmobiledevice you also need to browse
<lotuspsychje> !info libmobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libmobiledevice does not exist in precise
<maplesoft> how do i enter a jabber room in kopete?
<lotuspsychje> Xeus: it would be handy if you could catch any errors, like pressing f1 when system reboots
<fm__> all precise users could verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1025935 . is there somebody NOT seeing that regression?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025935 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird 14.0 scrollbars have a wrong background [regression]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tr3nton> i thought the scrollbars looked different!
<matland2> wow so many users here
<|Long|> hi guys i need some help on lvm, i have a raid box set to raid 5, how do i set it to lvm in ubuntu?
<matland2> if i may harass yall with a silly question, how do i tell subversion not to use gnome-keyring kwallet or any stuff like that and just store plain password?
<matland2> global config (/etc/subversion/config) doesnt seem to enable it yet it tries to use gnome keyring
<tking> hello community, pls i need advise http://ad-upload.com/424/424.csv this file opens when downloaded and this doesn't http://ad-upload.com/425/425.csv  on ubuntu but both opens on windows but i only use ubuntu
<tking> hello guys i cant open a csv file in ubuntu, i downloaded it from a website but on my windows, it opens perfectly, i do not want boot to windows cos i need the file in ubuntu
<matland2> hmk my issue is half solved gnomekeyring sllo community, pls i need advise  http://ad-upload.com/424/424.csv this file opens when downloaded  and this doesn't http://ad-upload.com/425/425.csv  on ubuntu but  both opens on windows but i only use ubu
<matland2> ortof wllo community, pls i need advise  http://ad-upload.com/424/424.csv this file opens when downloaded  and this doesn't http://ad-upload.com/425/425.csv  on ubuntu but  both opens on windows but i only use ubu
<matland2> wtf
<matland2> am sorry for the spam touchpad is going mad
<geirha> tking: The first file (4244.csv) is a csv file. The second file (425.csv) is a zip file ...
<matland2> damn gnome
<rebecca> hi im having trouble trying to set a static ip address on ubuntu 12.0.4 to no avail. dhcp is all fine, and when i look at the network settings im unable to see eth0 or wired connection
<tking> geirha, but it ends in a .csv file
<tking> geirha,  how do i open it
<tomatto> is postgresql-contrib-8.2 important for running system or can i remove it because of dist upgrade confict?
<matland2> rebecca: ubuntu is weird about network interfaces, last time i had that trouble it worked for me to set static ip via the gui stuff supplied
<tking> geirha, i tried to open it with archieve manager and it said could not open file
<geirha> tking: Right click the file and select properties, what file type does it say?
<tking> geirha, this is the Type shown CSV document (text/csv)
<rebecca> @matland2 i've even tried to set vial /etc/network/interfaces - stopped and started the interface as well as rebooted the pc to no avail
<geirha> tking: wget -qO- http://ad-upload.com/425/425.csv | file -   outputs   /dev/stdin: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract   here
<matland2> hm somehow the ubuntu at here does list interfaces in ifconfig, yet i remember having the same trouble as you :-/ > rebecca
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<frotz47_> geirha and tking: that 425.cvs file is a Microsoft Excel file it should be named 425.xlsx
<geirha> frotz47_: Ah xlsx are compressed archives? interesting
<rebecca> matland2 did you manage to find a fix
<frotz47_> geirha: yes all of the new Office files docx ppsx xlsx are in fact zip files
<matland2> rebecca: i managed to set the static ip in the gui things that came with gnome somehow, so more a workaround than a fix
<matland2> did you run ifconfig with -a option?
<rebecca> matland2 what version of gnome are you using
<tking> frotz47_, should i rename d file?
<matland2> atm i have no desktop env running so could be that which made ifconfig work
<TBarth> rebecca, already tried the network-manager?
<matland2> this is another version of ubuntu than where i had the problem tho
<frotz47_> tking: yes, yes you should. it is not a csv file.
<maplesoft> is there a way to (a webclient hosted somewhere) to check my xmpp server connectivity. ?
<auronandace> !xmpp | maplesoft
<rebecca> TBarth yes I have to no avail cannot see wired connection or eth0
<tking> frotz47_, thanks u are a genius how did u find this out pls? cos i hv one word document that wudn't open
<matland2> is it in /dev? > rebecca
<tking> frotz47_, just want to know how u check to find out real file type
<livingdaylight> In Unity 1-click on workspace switcher opens the quadrant and then it takes another double-click for chosen workspace to maximize. Is there a way, I wonder, not to have to double-click? That makes it 3 mouse twitches to switch workspace which isn't as comfortable as it used to be.
 * matland2 twitches and tries not to rant about comfort in unity
<TBarth> rebecca, do you see blinking leds at your network interface?
<rebecca> TBarth network interface is working only via dhcp cant assign a static ip address
<matland2> does /dev/eth0 actually exist?
<evdvelde> hi all, ubuntu on a btrfs filesystem takes ages to boot due to the fsck at boot time, is there a clean way to get rid of it? I found solutions disabling fsck always, but imo it should only be disabled when the filesystems are clean...
<tomatto> i wanted to upgrade system from 11.10 to 12.04, but error while removing postgresql-8.2 from list...what can i do with it?
<miaumiau> Hey, when I delete the settings for a specific desktop environment in the /home directory, will it default to the default settings?
<miaumiau> or will it be broken?
<matland2> miaumiau: if u deleet all of them it'll use default/global stuff
<miaumiau> matland2: ok, thank you
<matland2> if you delete em partly it might break, for gnome you mite too have to baleet .gconf or such
<matland2> but i dont think you will
<miaumiau> matland2: ok, I'll try it and make a backup beforehand, just in case ;-)
<matland2> just rename em
<rebecca> exit
<jacta> anyone using the skype-wrapper?
<matland2> if all breaks ctrl-alt-f1/f2 and fix it there
<miaumiau> yeah, thanks matland2
<Tux[Qtablet]> Silverrat
<Tux[Qtablet]> Hmm
<livingdaylight> In Unity 1-click on workspace switcher opens the quadrant and then it takes another double-click for chosen workspace to maximize. Is there a way, I wonder, not to have to double-click? That makes it 3 mouse twitches to switch workspace which isn't as comfortable as it used to be.
<matland_> livingdaylight: useing a better desktop environment :-p
<livingdaylight> matland_, hahaha
<livingdaylight> matland_, I thought Ubuntu was the best! or am I in the wrong room? :p
 * matland_ hopes he won't get kicked but ubuntu sux
<matland_> i wud not be here with my stupid questions if it was best :-p
<livingdaylight> matland_, so, which do you recommend?
<matland_> and ubuntu does not equals unity, right?
<matland_> if you can live without taskbar and such i recommend matwm2
<matland_> i wrote that one
<livingdaylight> matland_, well, default Ubuntu does = Unity. Of course there is kubuntu, xubuntu etc....
<matland_> if u want fancy gui xfce and kde are not too bad
<jonsnow> yo dawgs
<matland_> me made a custom session file for me on this ubuntu which just launches matwm
<miaumiau> lubuntu is also there :-)
<matland_> it is regular ubuntu but i do not run the gnome stuffs
<miaumiau> enlightenment is also nice
<livingdaylight> matland_,  not heard of matwm2 but, yes certainly want a gui-fied os
<jonsnow> hey can someone help me with a basic linux command
<jonsnow> pm me i will appreciate it
<matland_> matwm is more for folks who come from other simple stuff like fluxbox or such
<kyrix> jonsnow, just ask
<matland_> desktop env kde 3.5 is the best
<jonsnow> ok i need help with the install command
<jonsnow> it always says that no such file exist and i specify it,but i guess its wrong
<matland_> me still run that on my freebsd computers
<jonsnow> my goal is to install netbeans
<matland_> most linux these days is sadly not to easy about installing ye ole kde
<livingdaylight> jonsnow, have you tried sudo apt-get install netbeans?
<LordOfTime> jonsnow:  for what software?
<jonsnow> livingdaylight, i havent
<kyrix> jonsnow, have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<LordOfTime> livingdaylight:  that's not generally recommended... the repos is usually pretty out of date with netbeans
<LordOfTime> jonsnow:  i'd recommend reading the link that kyrix just gave you
<livingdaylight> jonsnow, that's the basic command for installing things. Not sure about netbeans
<jonsnow> kyrix,  thats the first thing i will do
<livingdaylight> matland_, I love the new kde look and feel
<jonsnow> thanx guys
<LordOfTime> livingdaylight:  read the link that kyrix gave jonsnow, that explains the better method
<LordOfTime> jonsnow:  note you may need sun java...
<kyrix> jonsnow, http://askubuntu.com/questions/75549/how-do-i-install-netbeans
<LordOfTime> netbeans is sometimes picky
<matland_> livingdaylight: i hate what they did to the taskbar and desktop, some other things have improved tho
<matland_> at least they did not went down the drain totally like gnome
<livingdaylight> matland_, you sound like a linux old-timer that doesnt' like the new things
<matland_> i am
<jonsnow> LordOfLight, why is the netbeans on ubuntu dl centre java only?
<matland_> actually i use bsd most of the time
<matland_> but same thing
<matland_> bsd turns out to be a good choice actually as they are back in time together with me lol
<jonsnow> what is the best solution for php development in ubuntu
<maplesoft> how do i enter a jabber room in kopete?
<infoclog> hi
<kyrix> jonsnow, http://superuser.com/questions/204498/how-to-add-php-in-netbeans-on-ubuntu
<matland_> openbsd still gives you fvwm as default :-)
<jonsnow> kyrix,  and it was good :p
<drag0nius> hello
<matland_> hi
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<drag0nius> anyone had problem with libreoffice hanging up and not restoring whole data even after saving?
<kyrix> jonsnow, depends. i personally like the jetbrains family. not free though
<kyrix> jonsnow, i do python dev, not php so. so i havent tried their php ide
<jonsnow> kyrix, well mate,i am getting into it
<kyrix> jonsnow, http://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/
<jonsnow> kyrix  still learning the basics
<matland_> i been using geany to write code last few weeks
<jonsnow> isnt netbeans good enough lol
<matland_> i use it for C but if it does php code just as well it shud be nice
<jonsnow> can i turn on chat grammar nazi from the settings of the irc?
<kyrix> jonsnow, maybe netbeans is good enough for you, or for others, who knows. there isn't a right answer to that one.
<jonsnow> true
<livingdaylight> is running Amarok in Ubuntu ok. Used to be it belonged with kde. Do those delineations still apply or are apps fairly cross-window-manager friendly?
<matland_> they are fairly friendly, but you need a lot of kde libs for some of the applications
<matland_> sometimes even daemons
<jacta> I'm using Aptana :)
<misha777> MSG
<kristenbb> I am about to receive a new disk in approximatively 1 month. I will install ubuntu into it. However I would not like to wait, I need it right now. I can use another disk in the meantime, but I'll need to transfer the OS from the old disk to the new one. Is this process easy and error safe ? How to do it?
<martini> kristenbb: use clonezilla
<livingdaylight> kristaps, is post in your area really slow?
<kristenbb> martini: how to use it exactly ? What size of partition should I use right now ?
<kristaps> livingdaylight, what we are talking about?
<livingdaylight> kriskropd, I am about to receive a new disk in approximatively 1 month
<Pici> livingdaylight: you're really not doing well with the tab complete today....
<martini> the best would be, if it is the same size it shall be later
<jonsnow> i got the php plugin thank u very much
<livingdaylight> Pici, yea, gonna give it a rest :)
<jonsnow> another thing-i ran installation on apache
<jonsnow> i cant see it as avaliable program...windows made me spoiled...
<Pici> jonsnow: it may not be in the software center, as that is mostly focussed on 'end user' things.
<Pici> jonsnow: Its still in the repositories though, see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<jonsnow> Pici,  do i have to use terminal to start its services?
<jonsnow> i installed it from the dl centre
<Pici> jonsnow: They should be started by default.
<jonsnow> Pici,  by any chance do you know where is the "htdocs" ?
<Pici> jonsnow: /var/www/, also take a look at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<stef1a> i am using 12.04 and have an AMD Radeon gfx card. With FGLRX installed, my second monitor (dual monitoring) does not have the option to display at the exact proper resolution. How can I fix this/manually change the resolution?
<jonsnow> Pici, will i have permission to acces var
<jonsnow> no i dont :D
<Pici> jonsnow: read, yes. Write, probably not. You'll need to either use sudo or add yourself to www-data
<jonsnow> can someone link me how to give permissions,thats big part of linux
<jonsnow> Pici, ok open terminal,type sudo,that'll do the trick right?
<Pici> !sudo | jonsnow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions and
<Pici> (hrm, the bot didn't like that)
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jonsnow> Pici,  damn so many things to read ^
<jonsnow> Pici,  damn so many things to read ^^
<Djcoolmac> Hello?
<martini> stef1a: you should edit the Xserver the config file is in etc/X11
<Djcoolmac> Is there anyone here I can talk to about installing Linux/Ubuntu on a Windows XP Computer?
<Djcoolmac> Is there like an admin on?
<miaumiau> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stef1a> martini: how do i do this?
<stef1a> that is, how do I alter the resolution?
<Djcoolmac> !oatience
<Djcoolmac> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Djcoolmac> !patience
<Djcoolmac> k
<Djcoolmac> But do you know anything about what I was asking"
<Djcoolmac> \asking?*
<Djcoolmac> asking?*
<ch1ffr3ur> mode +i ch1ffr3ur
<panz> how to change download location?
<martini> stef1a: this article explains it quite good: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/
<martini> panz:of what?
<jonsnow> any pc monitoring tool for ubuntu (temperature)
<miaumiau> jonsnow I use sensors in a terminal to check if there is no applet available
<miaumiau> meaning I type sensors and it displays the temperature. Not ideal, but it serves
<panz> martini, Downloading:41 http://mo.archive.ubuntu.com/u.... to Downloading:41 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/u...?
<jonsnow> miaumiau, epic
<panz> mo. to .de
<azei> hello there
<jonsnow> azei, ohaither
<azei> ich bin boot kaf ?
<miaumiau> jonsnow: better than nothing ;) You can check in the panel settings for a monitoring tool
<azei> well
<jonsnow> thats waht ill do
<geirha> jonsnow: There are various app indicators for the unity menu bar that can show temperature (assuming your system has temperature sensors)
<jonsnow> geirha, it has
<panz> anyone know?
<miaumiau> some desktop managers have it integrated, for example enlightenment has a cpu throttle thing that also displays temperature
<azei> how to add applicatin with the terminal ?
<jonsnow> by the way can i turn spell check for the whole chat windows
<geirha> jonsnow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<jonsnow> can som1 give me the command line in terminal for installing gnome gui
<geirha> jonsnow: You mean the default ubuntu desktop with gnome+unity? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jonsnow> geirha, hmm that will enable me to use it,or will install new oc ? (newfag here)
<geirha> jonsnow: oc?
<jonsnow> os
<jonsnow> geirha,  i ment os
<azei> hello anyone  there ?
<geirha> jonsnow: ubuntu-desktop is an "empty" package that just depends on alot of other packages, such as gnome-packages, unity, lightdm etc
<azei> i would like to call an aapplication
<jonsnow> geirha, so its safe to install right
<InstantKrimson> azei: sudo apt-get install "name-of-application"
<martini> panz: in etc/apt/sources.list
<azei> don't hurry up listen InstantKrimson
<geirha> jonsnow: Yes
<azei> i would like to call an application when you open a terminal
<azei> how to do ?
<azei> i mean
<jonsnow> geirha, ps when i type sudo in the terminal,what weight does that have
<azei> when you open the terminal i would like to run a terminal appplication
<azei> how oto  do ?
<geirha> jonsnow: Only the root user can install packages. sudo allows you to run commands as root, granted you are a member of the admin group and you authenticate yourself again.
<miaumiau> matland_: It seems to have worked, I had to wait a bit to try because I was installing and updating lubuntu and wanted to get rid of the old settings from when the desktop environment was i#nstalled atop of regular Ubuntu.
<matland_> great
<jonsnow> geirha, when i type sudo can i copy paste folders into restricted areas
<miaumiau> yup, I'm happy now :-)
<unalank> slm
<bieb> what is the easiest way to create 10 users that are exactly the same? I need to create labuser1, labuser2, etc.. all passwords will be the same..
<jonsnow> geirha, for example i tried to copy something to the restricted area otc
<unalank> türk var mı :D
<InstantKrimson> Azei: I don't understand what you mean... could you try to clarify what you mean?
<DJones> !tr | unalank
<ubottu> unalank: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<geirha> jonsnow: Yes sudo will allow you to copy files to place you otherwise don't have write access to, but be careful
<geirha> *places
<jonsnow> geirha, ps what is the purpose of this chatroom?
<geirha> jonsnow: To help, or get help with, using Ubuntu
<panz> thanks
<martini> bieb:adduser and maybe a little shellscript
<azei> when you open a terminal i would like the terminal application for example "cal" open at the sametime InstantKrimson
<azei> how to do ?
<martini> panz:bitteschön
<jonsnow> geirha, where are you from
<sigmundk_> How much work is it to do localization of Ubuntu?
<panz> martini danke! :D
<jonsnow> hey i cant find a good casual irc channel,any suggestions
<fl0w> jonsnow: Try quakenet irc.
<dan32> exit
<dksaini> libpq4 package not found
<Pici> jonsnow: #ubuntu-offtopic is our offtopic channel.
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sp3ck> hellozzz
<dksaini> libpq4 package not found
<MoBstaP> Cant get outside world to see my apache server!! i forwarded port 80 in virginmedia Superhub, what should i do????
<sigmundk_> I went into #Ubuntu-LoCoteam, but nobody's active. :-(
<s_kthi> Hi.I am using ubuntu 12.04 'Precise' along with Windows 7. My problem is compiz frequently crashes. Any suggestions, help to overcome this are welcome.
<MoBstaP> Cant get outside world to see my apache server!! i forwarded port 80 in virginmedia Superhub, what should i do now??? any sugestions
<dksaini> how i can install zend server on ubuntu 12.04lts
<jonsnow> hey guys my phpmyadmin wants password and acc name
<martini> azei: maybe a shell script? like: gnome-terminal && whatever
<jonsnow> what to do
<s_kthi> Hi.I am using ubuntu 12.04 'Precise' along with Windows 7. My problem is compiz frequently crashes. Any suggestions, help to overcome this are welcome.
<martini> jonsnow: did you insert one in the installation process?
<MoBstaP> Hey guys!, Cant get outside world to see my apache server!! i forwarded port 80 in virginmedia Superhub, what should i do now??? any sugestions
<jonsnow> martian_, didnt
<jonsnow> martian_, Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<jonsnow> martini, #2002 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<MoBstaP> hey
<dksaini> how i can install zend server on ubuntu 12.04lts
<dksaini> how i can install zend server on ubuntu 12.04lts
<dksaini> how i can install zend server on ubuntu 12.04lts
<dksaini> how i can install zend server on ubuntu 12.04lts
<ter> hello, I just installed a newer version of ubuntu and I get grub symbol not found divmod 64 full, and I tried to google and install grub manually from the live cd but I can't
<FloodBot1> dksaini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> MoBstaP: How are you testing if the outside can see your server?
<epzil0n> what's the recommended specs for running ubuntu and is it considered to be lighter with gnome shell?
<jonsnow> where is the phpmyadmin folder
<martini> jonsnow: in the directory should be an config.inc.php. there you must set it. and maybe the path
<jonsnow> martian_, where shall i search for it,a bit new to ubuntu file system
<DJones> MoBstaP: If its from inside the local network, some routers don't let connect using the external web address, may be worth using http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ to see if that can see the website just to rule that out
<s_kthi> Hi.I am using ubuntu 12.04 'Precise' along with Windows 7. My problem is compiz frequently crashes. Any suggestions, help to overcome this are welcome.
<ter> hello, I just installed a newer version of ubuntu and I get grub symbol not found divmod 64 full, and I tried to google and install grub manually from the live cd but I can't
<s_kthi> Hi.compiz frequently crashes in ubuntu 12.04. Help !.
<martini> jonsnow: etc/phpmyadmin/
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Just installed the latest copy of ubuntu 64 and when i try to start it up, the system hangs just after the message Starting CUPS printing / Spooling server
<hazamonzo> Just sits there. Not sure what its trying to do afterwards thats casuing the system not to boot
<addddddd> 1
<addddddd> hi
<ccc> Hello
<ccc> I'm looking for information about my LCD's brightness
<addddddd> I have a problem with a bootable USB drive with ubuntu. Recorded by ultraiso \ unetbootin \. He writes: start booting from usb device
<w3bg33k> what's the best way to stress test a virtual linux server (ubuntu 10.04) so that I can see how the mysql DB holds up?
<ccc> I'd like to configure it in order to have the brightness at its max when booting on my computer
<addddddd> nothing more
<martini> s_kthi: maybe it's your graphics card? try to turn effect down or use another windowmanager
<s_kthi> martini: I use nvidia ge force card with recommended drivers.
<ccc> Any idea ?
<saladin> !linuxmint
<martini> adddddd:why did you use ultraiso?
<dksaini> how i can install zend server on ubuntu 12.04lts
<turgon> Hello. apt-get update is generating the same errors. I pasted them here: http://pastebin.com/nXuA52qL
<turgon> Anyone knows what's the reason behind it? :) ty ^^
<martini> ccc: maybe edit the Xserver
<ccc> martini: ok, I'm trying
<s_kthi> martini: I use nvidia ge force card with recommended drivers.  I am novice user. How do i change to another windowmanager?.
<addddddd> Start booting from USB device.......................
<ccc> matrini: I'm sorry but where's xorg.conf ? I've not changed it for years !
<martini> turgon:i'm not sure but i believe, it should not say http:ppa.launch... but ppa.launch...
<s_kthi> Hi.compiz frequently crashes in ubuntu 12.04. Help !.
<martini> ccc: it's in etc/X11
<turgon> martini, thanks for the reply. Should i edit something in the source.list file or somewhere else? :)
<L3top> what version ubuntu
<L3top> ccc: what version ubuntu?
<ccc> L3top, 12.04. I think there's no xorg.conf anymore. Am I wrong ?
<martini> turgon: i don't think so. try apt-get update and look for errors
<MonkeyDust> !xorgconf| ccc
<ubottu> ccc: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ccc> MonkeyDust, thanks
<turgon> martini, well, doing update there are packages that are downloaded, yet upon completion, i get a bzip2 error like this: http://pastebin.com/0dK2FKaf
<ccc> Don't you think there's an easier way to configure brightness ?
<s_kthi> Hi.compiz frequently crashes in ubuntu 12.04. Help !.
<rocki34> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu as a VM. How do I get my wireless card recognized? I'm using VBox.
<turgon> s_kthi, did u change smthing in the cnofiguration? did u use ccms?
<turgon> rocki34, use NAT with host. Set the configuration before launching the client.
<s_kthi> turgon: I am novice user. To my knowledge I didn't change anything.
<turgon> s_kthi, is that the first time u use ubuntu? did u get the problems directly after a fresh install? :)
<rocki34> turgon: Will I be able to use the wireless card with the host OS and guest?
<L3top> correct ccc... that is why I asked. There isn't one. You would need to create one. Though I am unfamiliar with an lcd brightness setting, to create, kill X (sudo service lightdm stop), Xorg -configure       this will dump an xorg.conf.new into ~    then you can just sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<martini> s_kthi: are you sure it's compiz that is causing problems?
<alaa_> piotr
<turgon> alaa_, eh bro ;)
<ccc> L3top, ok, I just hope it won't crash my X server !
<turgon> rocki34, normally yes. u share ur internet between ur host and guest
<s_kthi> turgon: yes bcoz the error says compiz stopped suddently. and it directs to ubuntu forums or ask ubuntu for help.
<martini> turgon: this might help http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~bloch/acng/html/troublefaq.html#prob-bzip2
<MonkeyDust> rocki34  if NAT don't work, try bridged
<L3top> ccc: if you read closer... you will have to CLOSE your X session for that to create
<rocki34> monkeydust: Yeah, my wlan0 interface pops up on the bridged adapter setting.
<rocki34> monkeydust: Doesn't for the NAT.
<ccc> L3top, I know, but last time I ran a "Xorg -configure" on a computer, Xorg could not start anymore
<fatfreddyscat> hello everyone. I am using Ubuntu Classic (No effects) on a netbook with 12.04. I have two related problems. (1) I cannot disable auto-maximise and it is driving me crazy and (2) maximised windows do not have a close or unmaximise button.
<martini> have to go, by people
<fatfreddyscat> I have already set values in gconf for metacity but they seem to have no effect - windows still auto maximise
<rocki34> monkeydust: What should I set as my adapter-type? There are a few options and I have no clue what they all mean.
<fatfreddyscat> and once maximised there are no buttons to close ur un-maximise and I have to use right-clicks or keyboard shortcuts as a workaround. It's *ok* for me, but I'm setting this up for my dad. I need to fix this.
<fatfreddyscat> do any of you have a suggession?
<ccc> I'm back and alive!
<fem-inside> I've problem with my ubuntu oneiric installed on my a-note c-9472 with SIS 672 chipset. there's something wrong when I connect it to the projector... this seems like no response.. and can't display to the screen... would u like to solve my problem ??
<fem-inside> I've problem with my ubuntu oneiric installed on my a-note c-9472 with SIS 672 chipset. there's something wrong when I connect it to the projector... this seems like no response.. and can't display to the screen... would u like to solve my problem ??
<fem-inside> I've problem with my ubuntu oneiric installed on my a-note c-9472 with SIS 672 chipset. there's something wrong when I connect it to the projector... this seems like no response.. and can't display to the screen... would u like to solve my problem ??
<bazhang> !repeat | fem-inside
<ubottu> fem-inside: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<turgon> anyone ever had this problem while doing apt-get? http://pastebin.com/0dK2FKaf
<tking> in advance settings... can some1 pls tell me the default settings for themes and windows and desktop plsss?
<MonkeyDust> tking  ambiance
<tking> MonkeyDust, i mean the full least pls
<MonkeyDust> tking  it's adwaita
<tking> MonkeyDust, it not i think the buttons turns ash instead of orange
<fatfreddyscat> hello everyone.
<fatfreddyscat> I am using Ubuntu Classic (No effects) on a netbook with 12.04. I have two related problems.
<fatfreddyscat> (1) I cannot disable auto-maximise and it is driving me crazy
<fatfreddyscat> (2) maximised windows do not have a close or unmaximise button. I have already set appropriate values in gconf for metacity but they seem to have no effect, I have followed any advice I coud find in the forums to no avail - windows still auto maximise. Then, once maximised, there are no buttons to close or un-maximise! I have to use right-clicks or keyboard shortcuts as a workaround. It's *ok* for me, but I'm setting this up for my dad. I
<fatfreddyscat>  need to fix this.
<FloodBot1> fatfreddyscat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fatfreddyscat> I appreciate any help. thanks. ffc
<fatfreddyscat> sorry FloodBot1. I meant no offense.
<BluesKaj> fsck is constantly checking my disks at boot and all the commands with tune2fs are ineffective , tried unmounting the dev from my other hdd and running the commands , but to no avail , any ideas ?
<pancho> comecei a usar o Docky hoje no lubuntu 11.10, mas tem um porém, sempre que inicializo ele, o mesmo me pede para instalar um complemento para exibir os efeitos, que componente seria este? e como faço para instalar o KDE no lubuntu? Alguém me ajuda
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ccc> I found a solution without any modification of my xorg.conf
<tking> MonkeyDust, pls can i get a screenshot of all the list of tab from Desktop, Shell, Windows, Themes pls :)
<MonkeyDust> ccc  share it with the channel, for future reference
<pancho> #ubuntu-br
<ccc> You jsut have to install xbacklight (#apt-get install ...) and then you launch "$ xbacklight -set [brightness in %]"
<ccc> And that's it
<BluesKaj> pancho /join #ubuntu-br
<ccc> Thanks for the help !
<sipior> BluesKaj: is the machine having a problem shutting down cleanly? if the disks are marked as "dirty" when unmounted, they'll be fscked again at boot.
<Topher82> ok I was here last night getting some help installing kubuntu 12.04 on my new SSD in my laptop and it was working fine and I even ran all my updates, got on my wireless, got chrome installed... go to boot up today and OS not found
<Topher82> if this something I need to do with partitioning for the SSD to fix this? or is this something with the OS?
<compdoc> Topher82, you do have to enable trim in fstab, but it should work until you do
<BluesKaj> sipior, they appear to be shutting down cleanly , altho i haven't shut the pc off since trying the tune2fs commands. I have rebooted several times .
<compdoc> Topher82, hoe old is the motherboard?
<compdoc> how
<sipior> BluesKaj: what happens if you bring down one of the affected volumes and run fsck manually?
<BluesKaj> sipior I did fsck manually on all the affected disks , no errors reported
<BluesKaj> perhaps a total shutdown is in order then , sipior ...it's the one action I haven't tried yet
<sipior> BluesKaj: anything interesting in dmesg when the volumes are mounted.
<p1l0t> Having a read-only file system error.. think this old hard drive is dying. Running Disk Utility now in extended mode but I have a feeling the next time a reboot its going to have problems coming up.
<bhagatsr> hii folks, i am getting weird icon while grub and initial boot screen , it shows" Hz? " only
<sipior> BluesKaj: that really shouldn't make a difference
<sipior> BluesKaj: sometimes voodoo works, of course :-)
<hatchetjack> just did some updates and now gnome-settings-deamon is comsuming lots of cpu
<p1l0t> Is there a way to remount the file-system as not read-only so I can at least copy the contents of the harddrive onto another drive with sudo?
<hatchetjack> any ideas?
<bhagatsr> anybody?
<bhagatsr> any idea?
<p1l0t> Lots of questions no answers today I guess. Except VooDoo..
<sipior> p1l0t: giving people more than a couple minutes to respond to your question is really the bare minimum of courtesy on this channel. drama will get you nowhere.
<matland_> what is the daemon with newest ubuntu version that does the showing notification "bubbles" with pidgin
<p1l0t> sipior: I was responding to bhagatsr actually
<sipior> p1l0t: it scarcely matters.
<BluesKaj> sipior, not using a voodoo card , I'll stick with my old gt7600
<p1l0t> sipior: Well for context I guess
<BluesKaj> :)
<L3top> bhagatsr: that sounds like your monitor not grub/boot.
<L3top> Placing a little icon once signal is received.
<p1l0t> sipior: I know its volunteers here I love you guys don't think I'm ungreatful
<bhagatsr> ya its my monitor but it should show me grub, which works when non ubuntu based distro shows perfectly
<Topher82> ok sorry trying to TS this while at work. @compdoc no I set / to use the entire disk and no swap partition. it's an acer aspire 3820T like 3 years old tops
<Topher82> core i3, 4GB DDR3 ram
<Topher82> installed using noapci
<compdoc> you need noapci for video problems?
<Topher82> yea it won't boot without it.
<Topher82> always happens even before the SSD
<L3top> bhagatsr: the way you described it it seemed to be a new problem. Can we ignore what we know has nothing to do with ubuntu then and describe your actual problem?<bhagatsr> hii folks, i am getting weird icon while grub and initial boot screen , it shows" Hz? " only
<Topher82> so fstab
<Topher82> is that something I  do during install or on first boot?
<L3top> How could I possibly troubleshoot that?
<compdoc> sorry to say, it sounds like a flaky ssd drive. I have had issues with older ssd drives that got attached to 6G sata 3 ports, but you probably only have one port to choose from
<bhagatsr> l3top: this problem only shows when i install ubuntu  >10.10    or other distros based on ubuntu >10.10
<Topher82> it's an ocz agility 3
<L3top> Topher82: do you have a non SSD drive to test that theory on?
<L3top> !details | bhagatsr I am not sure what your problem is yet...
<ubottu> bhagatsr I am not sure what your problem is yet...: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tanto> how long does it take for http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/irssi-plugin-silc to show up in ubuntu 12 ?
<compdoc> Topher8, be sure to update the sdd'd firmware. I own 3 Ocz drives, and they released an update that fixes a lot of things for all of them.
<bhagatsr> if it works on other distros it should work on ubuntu, can u explain me how to change video resolution n freq for grub
<compdoc> *ssd's firware
<iceroot> tanto: if it is not there at the moment it will never reach 12.04
<tanto> really??!
<tanto> that's unfortunate
<iceroot> tanto: there are no changes to a stable-release
<Topher82> oo ooo thank you that was my other question
<tanto> hrm why did it get removed
<bipul> HOw to open port 4444
<L3top> No bhagatsr, I cannot... because you aren't giving me any information to go on... You are just trolling it seems.
<Topher82> if I can boot to a live thumbdrive can I flash the firmware from linux or do I have to try to install windows on here just to flash the SSD?
<compdoc> Topher82, if there is an option in the bios, be sure to set the sata port to use AHCI
<iceroot> tanto: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-silc-devel/2012-January/000545.html
<iceroot> tanto: debian removed it, not ubuntu, ubuntu ois just syncing from debian there
<Topher82> yea that was the first thing I did ^_^
<p1l0t> If the harddrive remounts itself as read-only how to I go back to write mode?
<compdoc> Topher82, there is an iso you can d/l from OCZ that you boot from
<Topher82> SWEET!!!
<iceroot> tanto: > # > This release critical bug will prevent the package from being part of
<iceroot> > # > wheezy until someone step up to maintain silc-client.
<tanto> silc-client != irssi-silc-plugin
<Topher82> thank you again so much. I'm logging out for now I'll be back after work :)
<iceroot> tanto: there is nbo maintainer for that anymore
<L3top> p1l0t: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<tanto> hrm
<tanto> well that sucks.
<iceroot> tanto: but irssi-silc-plugin is coming from that source-package and the devel-package
<p1l0t> L3top: thanks :)
<L3top> tanto check launchpad. There is probably a ppa
<iceroot> tanto: so we cant help you with that, its an debian issue, sorry
<MonkeyDust> tanto  but be careful with ppas
<tanto> didn't realize it was pulled from wheezy
<L3top> !ppa | tanto
<ubottu> tanto: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tanto> i have debian 6 and it was in there, i was like why the heck did ubuntu pull it
<bhagatsr> I have some issues related to video resolution/frequency while GRUB menu and boot screen. how to change these settings
<tanto> what's involved with maintaining packages
<tanto> i need my irssi silc plugin :)
<BluesKaj> sipior, when i run the " tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/sda3" (this drive partition) i get this and it's the first time I've seen this , "tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda3 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<sipior> BluesKaj: ick. can you mount it using the "sb=…" flag?
<augustl> now that xubuntu is dead, how do I get the awesome xubuntu looks on xfce4 in ubuntu?
<bhagatsr> L3top: did u get my problem now?
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  i sometimes have to use this, to mount an external usb drive, maybe it helps for you, too    /sbin/tune2fs -E test_fs /dev/sda3
<h0mie> is this the year of the Linux Desktop?
<L3top> !details | bhagatsr
<ubottu> bhagatsr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> h0mie  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<p1l0t> I know we don't recommend brand x over brand y or anything like that but where could a find a list of ubuntu friendly hardware?
<L3top> bhagatsr: What version are you trying to install... Does the live CD work?
<LjL> !hardware | p1l0t, might be outdated (was last time i checked it)
<ubottu> p1l0t, might be outdated (was last time i checked it): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<p1l0t> LjL: Excellent thanks
<L3top> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ h0mie
<L3top> er misfire... sorry h0mie.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust,n the drive mounts ok , but fsck runs everytime ai boot in . I was trying to defeat the constant fsck
<bhagatsr> live cd works, but when i install there is some high frequency(refresh rate) signal while grub menu is displayed
<bhagatsr> *after installing
<L3top> What frequency bhagatsr?
<L3top> 120?
<mikecraft> if I want to play games, mainly minecraft, which nvidia driver do I want?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, what I meant to say was the drive boots ok
<L3top> bhagatsr: how are you connecting, and to what sort of monitor? (hdmi, vga, dvi)
<bhagatsr> i have old crt syncmaster so it shows "Hz?"
<L3top> bhagatsr: then why do you assume the frequency is too high?
<L3top> bhagatsr: on the back of the monitor does it list its frequency range?
<bhagatsr> wait i'll check
<miaumiau> bhagatsr: you can also find it in the manual and by googling the type
<BluesKaj> mikecraft, use the nvidia recommended driver
<bhagatsr> is 50-60 Hz
<L3top> bhagatsr: that makes little to no sense to me I am afraid. That is a very normal range, and frankly I have never heard of grub being whacked by sync. I suspect something else is going wrong and your CRT is guessing the hz is wrong... but I am just guessing. Give me a moment.
<L3top> bhagatsr: check this out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-2-display-problem-882779/
<miaumiau> L3top: 50/60 Hz on the back, I have a crt here too, it can do up to 120 Hz and on the backside it says 50/60 hz too, but meaning the power supply
<BluesKaj> mikeey, alt+f2 , type , jockey , the wizard will search for the nvidia drivers , the nvidia-current is the one to choose
<bhagatsr> L3top: and i have observed this behavior on ubuntu or its derivatives only
<bhagatsr> miaumiau: right :)
<L3top> bhagatsr: I am guessing anything running grub2
<BluesKaj> mikeey, sorry the tab filled in your nick , I guess the other mike left
<bhagatsr> maybe
<bhagatsr> i tried latest suse, fedora it didnt give any probs
<bhagatsr> i an currently using mint
<L3top> bhagatsr: I don't know what grub other distros are using. Check the link I gave you for a solution.
<bhagatsr> thanks for link, i'll check it out
<L3top> (for the record, while unsupported in this channel, mint is a buntu derivative bhagatsr)
<bhagatsr> i know thats why i raised the issue, mint is also giving me probs, this issue is solved in the given link , thank you
<bhagatsr> going to check whether it worked
<qbitza> Weird one here - can dig host, can dig host.domain, can ping host, can not ping host.domain - ideas?
<rocki34> Is it literally not possible to install aircrack-ng on Ubuntu anymore? Even if I compile from source?
<mi3> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Pici> qbitza: qbitza perhaps host.domain is blocking imcp packets.
<Pici> qbitza: *icmp
<qbitza> Pici, no it's all the same host
<L3top> rocki34: it is possible, but not supported here I don't think.
<L3top> Someone feel free to correct me.
<qbitza> It mist be something to do with the DNS, but the fact that both long and short forms resolve using dig, is throwing me
<imbezol> qbitza: are host and host.domain resolving to the same ip?
<qbitza> Yes
<imbezol> qbitza: when you ping them, it should show the ip.. is it the same?
<rocki34> l3top: I'm getting errors every time I try the 'make' command while in the aircrack dir.
<imbezol> qbitza: sometimes ping and dig will not resolve the address the same
<qbitza> imbezol, ping says it can't resolve the host
<qbitza> imbezol, but dig resolves both to the same IP
<L3top> rocki34: I understand.
<imbezol> qbitza: i think ping tries to use things like /etc/hosts whereas dig does not
<L3top> imbezol: I would think /etc/resolv.conf
<L3top> However that file can no longer be edited directly.
<imbezol> qbitza: the search order is defined in /etc/host.conf
<imbezol> qbitza: or used to be.. the comment in the file seems to suggest it's not used anymore
<imbezol> qbitza: but either way.. when you use dig, are you telling it which dns server to use?
 * L3top finds DNS additions now work if added to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base... this will update /etc/resolv.conf with the new information.
 * L3top wonders why if ubuntu wants us to use the resolvconf tool it is not installed btw...
<qbitza> imbezol, yes, I am
<qbitza> imbezol, also resolv.conf seems to think my DNS server 127.0.0.1?
<L3top> qbitza: follow my comment above w regard to changing DNS. Simply editing resolv.conf will be overwritten every boot.
<kanupatar> hi guys , while installing one LTIB in ubuntu 12.04 , I am getting this error, rpmdb: --force-debian: unknown option , any clues or ideas?
<BluesKaj> L3top, or ad them to /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> kanupatar: What is a "LTIB"?
<BluesKaj> add
<kanupatar> Linux Target Image Builder
<L3top> kanupatar: how are you trying to install LTIB?
<kanupatar> L3top: one script ltib
<L3top> BluesKaj: won't that break Network Manager?
<L3top> kanupatar: then it is likely you will have to look at the script which is trying to use an option --force-debian that is not supported :)
<BluesKaj> L3top, don't think so
<kevinlu310> How can I have a disk partition mounted permanently?
 * L3top gives BluesKaj the Spock eyebrow
<imbezol> qbitza: sounds like you know what the problem is.. your dns servers are not set correctly
<BluesKaj> L3top, you could check , I don't use network manager
<sigmundk_> kevinlu310, edit /etc/fstab.
<L3top> kevinlu310: You could make an entry into fstab
<kanupatar> L3top: $cf->{sudo} $cf->{rpm} --root $cf->{rpmroot} --dbpath $cf->{rpmdb} --initdb
<redscare> if i want to stop a service from starting up at startup, should I do 'update-rc.d SERVICENAME disable" or 'update-rc.d SERVICENAME -f remove'?
<circlicious> i am trying to understand something. init is a program that executes /etc/inittab script which in turn executes /etc/init.d/* that runs multiple processes like apache, etc. ?
<qbitza> imbezol, which is weird, cause under Network connections my DNS is set to the same one I used to query using dig
<kevinlu310> L3top: Thanks. How can I do that?
<sigmundk_> kevinlu310, be mindful. Take a backup.
<circlicious> am i right?
<qbitza> L3top, nope modifying /etc/resolv.conf makes no difference
<kevinlu310> sigmundk: OK.
<imbezol> qbitza: do you get dhcp?
<auronandace> !init | circlicious
<sigmundk_> kevinlu310, ask and you shall receive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ubottu> circlicious: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<circlicious> auronandace: no ia m just trying to ge tthe idea, was i right?
<qbitza> imbezol, Yes, I can - but this machine is supposed to have a static IP
<L3top> qbitza: that is what I said. You CANNOT do that.
<L3top> qbitza: -*- L3top finds DNS additions now work if added to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base... this will update /etc/resolv.conf with the new information.
<qbitza> L3top, I tried anyway - but it seems it has no effect
<kanupatar> L3top: did you notice the line i pasted in from the script who caused the issue?
<L3top> that
<Resinator> hey
<auronandace> circlicious: oh sorry, i'm not familiar with the boot process, i only know that ubuntu uses upstart
<imbezol> qbitza: i can't even remember how i have this one set up. i hate that gui network manager
<auronandace> !upstart | circlicious
<ubottu> circlicious: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<qbitza> imbezol, Yeah me too, but thought I'll give it a whirrr
<_val_> Hey guys. Runing ubuntu 12.04LTS. When the server shuts down abonormally and restarts, it shows grub and requires for intervention by user. How do I skip this step.
<L3top> kanupatar: Your script needs to be modified. This is not really an ubuntu support issue.
<Resinator> i downloaded/burned ubuntu a while ago and i'm trying to install it but it keeps freezing up while booting from the cd
<imbezol> qbitza: like i want to check how it's configured for ya right now.. but it won't open
<Resinator> it never makes it past the initial loading screen
<imbezol> qbitza: Connection Information and Edit Connections do nothing
<kanupatar> L3top: what changes i need to do?
<qbitza> Seems we 're going back to good old /etc/network/interfaces
<kanupatar> L3top: why --force-debian is not supported?
<qbitza> Just a Q though - is 12.04 bundling some sort of DNS cahce?
<L3top> I don't have any idea kanupatar. And this is not an Ubuntu issue. Contact whomever maintains that source code/script
<imbezol> qbitza: probably your best bet. that way it starts the interfaces without the gui up too
<qbitza> k, let me try that
<qbitza> Thanks guys
<imbezol> qbitza: is bind or named running?
<imbezol> qbitza: otherwise, probably not
<kanupatar> L3top: hi dear , why --force-debian is not supported in ubuntu 12.04 and safely it runs in ubuntu 9.04
<L3top> kanupatar: clearly it has been depreciated.
<qbitza> imbezol, no... but dnsmasq is!
<auronandace> !wfm | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<imbezol> qbitza: oh really? weird
<Resinator> any ideas here?
<qbitza> imbezol, I did not install it, must be part of the default install...
<imbezol> qbitza: still on 11.04 here as it's a work laptop and i can't have the gui messed up
<L3top> Resinator: have you checked the md5sum of the image you are burning?
<kanupatar> L3top: please have a look at here in the script, may i know if I can remove these option from it?     $hrpm                = system('rpm --force-debian 2>/dev/null') == 0 ? 2390                                   'rpm --force-debian' : 'rpm';
<Resinator> no
<qbitza> imbezol, I've played with dnsmasq before - I'll see if I can tweak anything
<Resinator> i just burned the iso, tried to boot from it, and during the initial loading screen it freezes
<imbezol> qbitza: yeah me too.. but on a server that was a network router
<qbitza> imbezol, exactly
<L3top> kanupatar: This looks like you are trying to install an rpm in ubuntu, which is an alien thing. For the third time. This is not an ubuntu issue.
<L3top> Not supported.
<qbitza> imbezol, great! one entry: server=<local dns ip>
<kanupatar> L3top: this was successful in ubuntu 9.04
<auronandace> kanupatar: things change
<auronandace> kanupatar: as L3top suggested contact the script maker
<kanupatar> auronandace: how it supported installing rpm in 9.04 and why not in 12.04 ?
<Jacruth> Hello, how could I set acpi=off forever?
<kanupatar> auronandace: what i need to tell him?
<L3top> !alien
<auronandace> kanupatar: i didn't say installing rpms work in 9.04
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<imbezol> kanupatar: what version of rpm do you have? "rpm --version"
<rocki34> Is it literally impossible to install aircrack on ubuntu? Even if compiling from source
<Resinator> so how can i get this thing to install?
<compdoc> Jacruth, its an option that goes in the grub config, then you have to update grub to enable
<Jacruth> uhm, googling it.
<BluesKaj> Resinator, get the apt/ubuntu version
<Resinator> how do i get that
<L3top> the problem is with LTIB kanupatar http://imxcommunity.org/forum/topics/rpmdb-force-debian-unknown-option-error-using-ltib-9-1-1-on
<BluesKaj> look in the package manager
<BluesKaj> Resinator,^
<Resinator> package manager?
<Dako300> hello
<Resinator> is that something in linux, because im running windows 7 right now
<BluesKaj> !dpkg > Resinator
<ubottu> Resinator, please see my private message
<auronandace> !software | Resinator
<ubottu> Resinator: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dako300> I am having some modem trouble in ubuntu 12.04
<Resinator> how will this help me get the cd-rom to work
<L3top> I believe Resinator is unable to boot the install cd... for those of you playing along at home.
<Resinator> yes
<Dako300> when connect my USB cable modem to the computer i cant use
<Dako300> it
<Resinator> i burned the install cd, tried to boot from it, it acts like its loading for about a minute or so, then all the dots turn orange and it just stops
<L3top> !md5sum | Resinator
<ubottu> Resinator: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<_val_> Hey guys. Runing ubuntu 12.04LTS. When the server shuts down abonormally and restarts, it shows grub and requires for intervention by user. How do I skip this step.
<_val_> Thanks in advance
<Dako300> When i connect my modem directly into the computer via USb it will not detect it
<compdoc> _val_, it should count down and boot after a certain time
<Resinator> brb i gotta go get the disc out of my laptop
<auronandace> !modem | Dako300
<ubottu> Dako300: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<L3top> I haven't run into that _val_.
<Dako300> no it is a cable modem
<_val_> compdoc: I've looked at timeout
<_val_> if [ recordfail = 1 ]; then.. blabla
<Dako300> the cable modem is connected to the computer via USB
<Dako300> FYI: i am running ubuntu server
<_val_> L3top: this is a server which is on a data center.. so I can't travel 200KM to press enter to skip grub
<L3top> Oh I fully understand the problem _val_. I would show up with an axe.... I am just trying to look through grub options for something that will force it to do... what it is already supposed to do...
<Dako300> if i try ifdown eth2 it disconnects but when i try ifup eth2 it stalls and it says an error
<L3top> Dako300: Does lsusb reveal the device?
<_val_> L3top: yes, I've googled some tutorials.. but not much help.
<Dako300> hold on...
<Dako300> no
<L3top> Dako300: It is not linux compatable then. I mean... if the bus cannot see it... it simply will not exist. Do you not have an ethernet port on this thing?
<Dako300> yes
<L3top> Dako300: get where I am going from here? :)
<Dako300> yes i am and hold on
<Dako300> i am gonna try and connect it
<qbitza> imbezol, http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ sheds some light on what's potting here
<qbitza> Cheers!
<Dako3000> im back and it still wont work
<L3top> Dako300: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dako3000> 12.04 LTS
<Dako3000> Linux 3.4.4
<L3top> what does ifconfig reveal Dako300?
<hex__> Hey, so far I'm loving Ubuntu but there is one thing that's bothering me, the fancy window effects. In the older versions of Ubuntu I was able to disable them easily but in the latest one I can't. Any ideas?
<hex__> Rather, I can't find the option to disable them
<auronandace> Dako300: why the newer kernel?
<Dako3000> it was avalible
<Dako3000> but the kernel is self-compiled and it works perfeltly
<auronandace> Dako3000: it isn't supported, just so you know
<Dako3000> that makes sense...
<Dako3000> It isnt supported as in the driver isnt or its impossible to get it to work
<L3top> hex__: Unity uses compiz. You should be able to affect some changes there in compiz settings manager, and you can, at login, click the ubuntu icon and choose unity 2D. You will have to be more specific if those do not yeild the results you want.
<p1l0t> So my main hardrive is read-only and I can't remount because I can't sudo.. I know if I reboot its not going to be worse situation
<auronandace> Dako3000: as in if you ask for help here and have a custom kernel we can't help
<kanupatar> L3top: any help?
<Resinator> ok im on the computer with the iso file, could i get that link to the md5sum app for windows again?
<Dako300> ok then
<L3top> why can't you sudo p1l0t?
<hex__> Thank you, L3top.
<p1l0t> L3top: Think my hard drive is going bad, when I try to sudo it says "sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/p1l0t/3: Read-only file system"
<L3top> kanupatar: for the fourth time. What youa re doing is unsupported. This is a support channel. I gave you a link with a patch from the maintainer of the package because I am nice, but please stop asking me to help beyond that.
<auronandace> L3top: just so you are aware using compiz settings manager can break unity
<L3top> p1l0t: I would boot to live disk and run fsck -f /dev/sdXY   where x is the drive and y is the partition.
<p1l0t> L3top: Yeah I was hoping to do this without rebooting.. but I guess no choice right?
<L3top> I did not know that auronandace. I should not advise that at all in that case... I am on kde... sorry. hex__ do not go straight for compiz setting manager.
<hex__> Ok
<tjingboem> what package do i need to install a .deb file?
<auronandace> tjingboem: what are you trying to install?
<auronandace> !software | tjingboem
<tjingboem> tuxboot
<L3top> tjingboem: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb    though usually you should stick to the repositories using apt-get
<brontosaurusrex> dpkg, tjingboem
<tjingboem> thank you people, i will try and hope all goes well :)
<Resinator> okay i need the original md5 to verify its the same
<Resinator> for ubuntu 12.04
<drag0nius> whats some nice pseudo-gui traffic monitor for ubuntu server?
<drag0nius> used some, but dont remember name
<auronandace> tjingboem: just so you know, using software outside the repos can cause dependency issues
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  lsof -i
<drag0nius> i mean network traffic
<Ziber> How much of a pita will it be to extend the HD space of my ubuntu install? I currently am dual-booting win7 and 12.04 but i want to move to ubuntu as my primary OS.
<auronandace> Ziber: depends on your partition layout
<L3top> Resinator: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<auronandace> Ziber: should be easy though, requires a livecd
<Ziber> auronandace: Well, ubuntu currently has 50gb of my 500gb HD. the rest is windows.
<tjingboem> auronandace, is there a way to use synaptic?
<Resinator> okay i checked the md5 and it's exact
<tjingboem> can i add it as a repo?
<auronandace> tjingboem: it doesn't look as if tuxboot is in the repos
<L3top> Ziber: please backup before any partition growing/shrinking
<Ziber> L3top: of course.
<Ziber> but it wont break ubuntu or anything, will it?
<Resinator> so is there any other reason aside from the md5 that could cause it to freeze before booting the installation cd?
<escott> Ziber, moving the front of the partition that contains /boot might force you to reinstall grub, but nothing should break otherwise
<tjingboem> can i do a check before it will break my system with dpkg, auronandace
<tjingboem> ?
<auronandace> Resinator: hardware unsupported?
<L3top> Should not, unless something goes terribly wrong. There is always a risk of catastrophe when altering partition sizes...but it is also fairly common.
<L3top> Ziber: ^
<Ziber> escott: /boot isn't in its own partition...
<Resinator> it wont even load the installation
<auronandace> tjingboem: i'm not much of an expert with dpkg sorry
<auronandace> tjingboem: i just wanted you to know that there could be problems
<tjingboem> i see, thanks for the warning
<Hou1> Hey guys, Im using Ubuntu 12.04 , I'v tried installing this on two seperate solid state drives, I keep getting their is a disk failure popuo, In the disk utility it says "	DISK IS BEING USED OUTSIDE OF DEVICE PARAMETERS" how do I fix this ??
<auronandace> tjingboem: no worries :)
<L3top> tjingboem: sudo dpkg -i --dry-run package.deb
<Ziber> now, on a friend's laptop, i helped her install ubuntu (with /boot on an SSD) how hard will it be to install win7 alongside?
<Resinator> there must be a way to make this cd boot
<auronandace> Resinator: maybe try booting from a usb instead
<L3top> Ziber: installing windows after linux will overwrite the MBR, and you will need to reinstall grub and update it
<auronandace> Resinator: you could try the cd in another pc to see if it boots there
<Resinator> wonder what the library would think about that
<Ziber> L3top: so install windows, go back into livecd for linux and update-grub?
<L3top> Hou1: How much free space do you have out of curiosity?
<L3top> Ziber: correct sir. You will need to bind /dev and chroot into the install partition I believe.
<auronandace> Resinator: you are trying to boot a livecd in a library?
<Resinator> no but the only other computer available is a library computer
<Resinator> im just trying to boot the installation cd on my laptop
<L3top> afk
<Hou1> l3top 40gig corsair ssd, 	27.1gb free
<killown> sudo apt-get install libfreetype6-dev:i386 removes random packages build-essential dkms g++ gcc gcc-multilib libcairo2-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libgtk2.0-dev libimlib2-dev libpango1.0-dev libxft-dev nvidia-current tk-dev  tk8.5-dev virtualbox-dkms, can't compile wine due to it
<Resinator> i get the initial loading screen and the blinking orange dots for about a minute then it just stops working
<Ziber> L3top: and how would i do that?
<auronandace> Resinator: how long do you wait?
<Resinator> i waited for about 20 minutes
<auronandace> Resinator: oh, that is a bit much
<auronandace> Resinator: not an old laptop is it?
<Resinator> yeah
<Resinator> i figured ubuntu would run better than windows 7
<Resinator> which is on it now
<killown> anyone knows what's going on with ubuntu 64bits installing libfreetype6-dev:i386?
<lupoSolitario88> buon giorno!!
<auronandace> Resinator: could try booting from a usb instead
<Resinator> don't have one handy :*(
<L3top> killown: MOST 64bit software is 32bit software. Is it causing a problem?
<auronandace> L3top: what?
<killown> L3top, last upgrade messed up the package system, I was able to compile wine before
<L3top> lol
<killown> auronandace, apt-get install build-essential:i386 also is broken
<L3top> Very little software actually utilizes anything 64bit... I would guess 8%.
<Resinator> well im gonna try to boot this installation disc one more time :/
<auronandace> L3top: oh, that is more accurate and understandable
<lunckerstar> hello
<Resinator> if that dont work i'll just go back to windows xp :/
<auronandace> Resinator: sounds like the cd is defective or maybe it doesn't like your hardware
<Resinator> oops, closed that right when u said something to me
<Resinator> what was that?
<auronandace> Resinator: sounds like the cd is defective or maybe it doesn't like your hardware
<Resinator> pretty standard hardware
<Resinator> intel
<auronandace> Resinator: intel what? processor? graphics?
<Resinator> intel mobo/graphics/processor
<auronandace> Resinator: recent? as in 2011-2012?
<Resinator> nope
<Resinator> pretty old
<Resinator> pentium M 1.8ghz
<auronandace> Resinator: should be fine, likely it will take a while to boot
<Resinator> im gonna give it one more shot
<Resinator> thx
<auronandace> Resinator: the livecd is rather slow even on modern hardware
<auronandace> Resinator: no worries :)
<Resinator> is the livecd different that the install cd
<Resinator> that = than
<L3top> Ziber: mount your install first (eg sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt)     then sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; sudo chroot /mnt; grub-install /dev/sda; update-grub           reboot and remove cd.
<auronandace> Resinator: yes, i'd expect the install cd is much quicker (less to load)
<Resinator> oh
<Resinator> im trying the install cd
<malibu> Hi there.  can anyone tell me WHY the kernel ppa isn't giving me the 3.2 kernel?  I'm stuck at 3.0
<Resinator> not the livecd
 * Ziber writes that down
<Ziber> By mount the install, you mean where it puts windows?
<malibu> By the way, this is for 11.10
<auronandace> malibu: 3.2 is default in 12.04, you don't need a ppa
<Ziber> Will windows play nicely with something already installed?
<malibu> auronandace: I have to use 11.10 for work
<malibu> But I need the 3.2 kernel
<glebihan> !mainline > malibu
<ubottu> malibu, please see my private message
<Ziber> L3top: By mount the install, you mean where it puts windows?
<L3top> Ziber: The two do not exactly play together, save that linux will allow you to boot into either, and linux can manipulate your windows partition, however windows will not see linux. By mount the install, I mean, if you have already installed linux, and you are about to install windows, chances are your linux install is on /dev/sda1. you can check this by typing sudo fdisk -l   or typing mount.
<malibu> glebihan: I'd really rather build from the ppa
<glebihan> malibu, what ppa ?
<unrar> rehi
<gitesh> Hi
<gitesh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gitesh> mythbuntu-desktop: Depends: mythbuntu-default-settings but it is not installed.
<malibu> All the instructions online indicate to use ppa:francisbrwn/kernel
<L3top> Ziber let me give you some other things to mount... just in case...
<glebihan> malibu, using a ppa for the kernel is quite unsafe...
<Ziber> L3top: i'm pretty sure it was on the first parition, but being two HD's (ssd and one not), i forget which one ubuntu decided was a and which was called b. i dont' have the laptop in front of me atm.
<auronandace> glebihan +1
<Ziber> L3top: not doing this right now, i'll be doing this later this afternoon. it's my friend's laptop.
<BluesKaj> sipior, Pici , ok , fixed the constant fsck when booting up , the "pass" entry value in fstab was set to to 2 , instead of 1 or 0 . How that happened is beyond me.
<L3top> Ziber: what OS are you using right now.
<malibu> glebihan: But is there no way to use the package manager for hte kernel then?
<glebihan> malibu, the recommended way is to not upgrade the kernel at all. If you must, then the good way to do it is to use the mainline builds
<gitesh> how do I fix this:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098475/ ?
<L3top> Ziber: when you are ready to do this, with the equipment you want to do this on in front of you... drop back in.
<Ziber> L3top: my laptop is win7 and ubuntu (soon im going to move just to ubuntu and virtualize windows) and on my friend's laptop it's currently just ubuntu 12.04 and i want to install win7 along side of that.
<Ziber> L3top: yeah, i was just asking to prepare for it.
<glebihan> malibu, well, there's way (using a ppa), but I would really not recommend it
<IdleOne> gitesh: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<malibu> glebihan: If I use the mainline, am I assured that all my modules will still work?
<gitesh> okay,IdleOne.
<glebihan> malibu, you're never assured of anything when you use an unsupported kernel
<malibu> glebihan: Well I know the ppa worked fine for me
<sipior> BluesKaj: odd. that should just affect the order in which the device is fscked. hmm..man page is not terribly clear on the point. glad you got it sorted, anyhow.
<glebihan> malibu, then the mainline builds should cause no issue
<malibu> glebihan: Ok good enough for me
<Luke> what's the preferred way to get environment variables set in .bashrc to apply to programs started from the Unity launcher?
<Ziber> What does "df: `/tmp/guest-F4PE4Z/.gvfs': No such file or directory" mean, when I run df -h? (That is the first line of output)
<BluesKaj> sipior, did some searchingaround , found this http://everyjoe.com/technology/explanation-the-fstab-file/
<Luke> apps I start from the unity launcher are missing my custom env vars
<escott> Luke, your .bashrc won't be sourced so you can't put them in .bashrc
<Luke> escott: where should I put them?
<BluesKaj> bbl...stuff to do
<Luke> escott: or in other words: what is sourced for unity launcher?
<escott> Luke, you might try .profile, but i'm not sure if it will get sourced either
<malibu> glebihan: Will this install update grub properly?
<glebihan> malibu, yes
<Luke> escott: looks like my .profile already sources my bashrc by default
<escott> Luke, only if its a bash shell. which it won't be for an X session. you might also try ~/.xsession
<Luke> escott: ok tahnks
<Ziber> having just logged into the guest account, now i have two lines like that. how can i get rid of those? and disable my guest account?
<L3top> Ziber: it means something is wrongish. I would delete everything in the /tmp directory.
<jbwiv> guys, after a recent upgrade, I can no longer drop to a terminal with ctrl+alt+(f1,f2,f3,f4,f5,f6). I can press the key stroke...I can see through xev that X registers the key stroke, but unity just sits there. I've also verified that the various getty processes are running. Any idea what might cause this?
<nannes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ziber> still got the error.
<azei> hello there
<escott> jbwiv, what graphics card?
<aaas> i windows I can browse a network share with windows explorer with the credentials of a different user.  How can I do that with pcmanfm?
<escott> Ziber, you would probably have to clear the gvfs mounts in /etc/mtab. i would just ignore them
<azei> i just logged as root over ssh on my ubuntu machine i would like to display in different what i have tod o  ?
<L3top> jbwiv: sounds like you are booted into single user mode perhaps... seems like a runlevel thing... but... I could be nuts.
<malibu> glebihan: If I use dpkg natively, how does the package manager find updates to the kernel?
<glebihan> malibu, it doesn't
<jbwiv> L3top: no, not single user
<escott> azei, you want a different CLI prompt?
<L3top> jbwiv: type runlevel
<malibu> glebihan: Hm, it was before when I was using the ppa
<azei> yes
<jbwiv> L3top: 2
<Ziber> that fixed it, thanks :)
<azei> escott:
<Ziber> escott: ^
<bob_> Hello everyone
<jbwiv> escott: amd radeon hd 6700 series
<L3top> then I am with escott... lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Timbo> prior to 12.04 (I think), when I clicked a link in an external program it opened in firefox and the icon would wiggle in the launcher
<glebihan> malibu, that's part of what's unsafe about using a ppa
<Timbo> how do I restore the previous behaviour?
<escott> azei, make a file /root/.bashrc and export PS1=..... in that
<jbwiv> escott, L3top: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper XT [AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series] [1002:68ba]
<malibu> glebihan: I hear you
<escott> azei, there are lots of tutorials online about bash prompts and how those can be setup
<c2tarun> I want to transfer a setup from my home folder to win xp inside virtual box?
<escott> jbwiv, and you are using the fglrx drivers?
<azei> export what to where ? escott
<L3top> interesting how weak its description is jbwiv... if you type update-pciids   and run that again is it more specific? Of course this is not relevant to the issue in all liklihood.
<escott> azei, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<jbwiv> escott, I'm rather new to AMD after running nvidia for a decade, so I can't remember exactly what I did when I installed,but fglrx is indeed installed, and I can use the catalyst control center to much with things. Thing is, it worked before a recent apt-get upgrade
<azei> i don't know if you get my question i simply would like to color the hostname of my server during a ssh connexion escott
<azei> get ?
<azei> catch me ?
<escott> jbwiv, its likely related to kernel modesetting. not easily fixed. if you were using radeonhd it would probably work fine
<jbwiv> L3top, not more info. one sec...I think I still have the box
<gitesh> IdleOne, I put the command you told me, (happening nothing). Does it reinstall mythbuntu-desktop ?
<L3top> jbwiv: I agree with escott, though it might not be that tough to fix...
<escott> azei, i know exactly what you are saying. but its really up to you how things are configured. you'll have to decide what you like. its just a PS1 environment variable
<IdleOne> gitesh: what do you mean (happening nothing) ?
<gitesh> IdleOne,(happening nothing doesn't mean) . i mean Its working:)
<escott> azei, my PS1 is: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]\n\ ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\e[1;31m\]\u@\H \[\e[1;34m\]\@ \[\e[1;36m\]\d \[\e[1;32m\][H=\! C=\#] \[\e[1;33m\]\n\ \w:> \[\e[0;37m\]
<gitesh> taking so much time I had to say.
<L3top> woah...
<Ziber> my ps1 is just [\u@\h] (\w) $
<Ziber> :P
<IdleOne> gitesh: that is good. It is taking time because you had 174 packages that needed to be configured.
<L3top> jbwiv: add radeon.modeset=0 to grub
<azei> what stand for PS1 ?
<gitesh> wow. Thanks. IdleOne
<jbwiv> L3top, escott: the card is AMD Sapphire Radeon FLEX HD 6770 1GB DDR5 PCIe 2.1
<IdleOne> welcome
<L3top> jbwiv: if that does not resolve the issue or makes it worse, try =1
<L3top> I was just curious why it was such lazy reporting jbwiv.
<escott> azei, you put "export PS1=....." in your /root/.bashrc (or in ~/.bashrc) and it is then interpretted and made into the prompt
<jbwiv> I bought it because I couldn't get nvidia to support 3d acceleration on three monitors
<azei> ... define what ?
<Ziber> someone told me about a program for ubuntu that helped with multiple monitor management, but i dont remember what it's called. anyone have any suggestions?
<jbwiv> L3top, ok, I'll give that a go. Could you give me an idea of what this does?
<escott> azei, all those characters have special meanings. Ziber's PS1 is really simple it is monochrome and says [username@host] (/path/to/cwd) $
<L3top> jbwiv: It enables or disables KMS modeset
<Ziber> i like it simple. i have one that sets the title of the window to it, too. but i prefer simplicity.
<escott> azei, mine is in technicolor.... but you'll have to decide what you like. there are lots of examples online. look at the tldp link i sent you and google for bash prompt examples
<gitesh> IdleOne, It could not solve the problem yet. just update-manager crashed.
<IdleOne> gitesh: paste the error to pastebin
<gitesh> ok
<simplew> i have run "sudo apt-get install xchat" but than i get that this package doesnt exist, how can this be?
<jbwiv> L3top, this (http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting) indicated using nomodeset. would this be the same thing as radeon.modeset=0?
<Resinator> so i tried booting the install cd 3 more times, still nothing
<Resinator> must not be compatible :/
<Ziber> i knew someone who had a :) or a :( at the end of his prompt, depending on whether or not the last command ran successfully.
<simplew> why i cant install xchat????
<azei> ok fine thanks escott
<gitesh> IdleOne, here:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098509/
<Ziber> simplew: http://www.xchat.org/ get the .deb
<azei> an other question how to replace $ to € ?
<L3top> jbwiv: I expect that they will achieve the same result... however I am not positive.
<azei> on my bash prompt ?
<jbwiv> L3top, ok, thanks. Here goes nothing
<simplew> Ziber: isnt supposed to exist the xchat package in ubuntu repos????
<Ziber> no idea. i dont use xchat and i avoid using ubuntu repos unless i have to.
<xangua> (10:49:56) simplew: i have run "sudo apt-get install xchat" and what's the output yo get when you do it¿ tried to update repositories¿
<Ziber> i perfer self-installing the .deb's
<IdleOne> gitesh: please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<escott> azei, probably not the best idea, but it would just be a matter of inputting the unicode symbol for the euro currency at the end of the prompt. to get a feel for how things work try the following commands 'export PS1=">"' then 'export PS1="\u >"'
<simplew> Ziber: thats a bad idea, youll have at some time libs issues
<imanc> does anyone use guake?  I have it installed but it never appears to stay running. I run it, and it works, then after awhile it needs to be restarted
<Ziber> simplew: eh, im pretty good at reading for it. repos are obviously easier to manage it.
<simplew> xangua: http://pastebin.com/41WHYJ7S
<gitesh> IdleOne, sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Ziber> gitesh: that's the name of a file, not a command.
<L3top> azei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31247
<IdleOne> gitesh:  nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> gitesh: then copy the contents of that file and put in pastebin. it has no sensitive information, safe to paste it.
<ryannathans> i'm independency hell, plz help.
<gitesh> ok,IdleOne.
<xangua> simplew: tried to update repositories¿ what ubuntu version do you use¿
<p1l0t> Imagine that, I rebooted and it forced and fsck I picked fix and it repaired the orphaned inodes and booted up mounted as rw. Amazing, 11.10 didn't do that on its own I don't think. And I was all scared about rebooting. Shopping now for Ubuntu certified server hardware though because this hardrive is on the out I think.
<ryannathans> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/918765 this is my problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918765 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "the file '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is in two packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ThinkT510> ryannathans: don't use software outside the repos
<gitesh> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098518/
<simplew> xangua: yes and 12.04
<ryannathans> ThinkT510: wha?
<ryannathans> ThinkT510: i'm not...
<ThinkT510> ryannathans: you said dependency hell, sorry i assumed
<IdleOne> gitesh: ok that looks good.
<ryannathans> i'm just getting raped pretty bad righht now
<gitesh> IdleOne :) , any solution?
<IdleOne> gitesh: just a moment :)
<ThinkT510> ryannathans: ah well, what do you know, that's caused by installing skype, which is outside the repos
<IdleOne> gitesh: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/mythbuntu-default-settings_1.08_all.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<svend> Hey. I'm running a fresh installation of 12.04 and using the non-proprietary drivers. However, my OpenGL version is 1.4. Is there any way to use version 3.2 or higher, without using the proprietary drivers? My graphicscard is a HD 4890
<ryannathans> ThinkT510: i don't have skype it was other software
<ryannathans> ThinkT510: i fixed it \o/
<ryannathans> bye
<ThinkT510> ryannathans: what software
<ryannathans> I don't know, I just installed a whole bunch of stuff to compile some software
<ryannathans> and now i had the issue
<Babygirl> does linux safe remove drives,,,,soes it really does ?  before u guys say is my hardware let me clear that is a brand new HD and i used via usb,,i safeley remove the drive but still make a sound
<ryannathans> i just reinstalled libqtcore4
<Babygirl> it does not make that sound on any windos when safe remove the drive,,why ?
<ThinkT510> ryannathans: i'm not going to bother commenting further on that
<escott> svend, what makes you say it is version 1.4? because it is glx 1.4?
<jbwiv> escott, L3top: neither radeon.modeset=0 nor nomodeset seemed to make any difference. I'm at a loss
<mwallacesd> Hi, do you know if there is some problem with GUI of mp3gain (mp3gain-gtk) in Ubuntu 12.04, it is freezing all the times that I tried to open a file or directory...
<Babygirl> right now i cant remove my hd,,,some nautilus xm--client wont let me remove
<L3top> jbwiv: radeon.modeset=1
<svend> escott: I ran the glxinfo command and piped the output into grep. Here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098521/ . Perhaps it's version 2.1?
<Lars_G> Do you think it's doable to move a working server, from Hardy Heron (in one or two steps) to Pangolin?
<jbwiv> L3top, ah yes...sorry. brb
<Babygirl> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<shahriyarguliyev> Hi there!
<L3top> Babygirl: open a terminal, and type mount. Is it mounted?
<ThinkT510> Lars_G: do lts upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 and then 10.04 to 12.04 (i'd just install afresh, less hassle)
<Lars_G> ThinkT510: Yes I'm thinking so. oh man. wish me luck
<escott> svend, Mesa 8.0.2 implements the OpenGL 3.0 API, but the version reported by glGetString(GL_VERSION) depends on the particular driver being used. Some drivers don't support all the features required in OpenGL 3.0.
<mwallacesd> Opa atualizações em andamente, firefox e thunderbird
<Babygirl> i guess no one can say anything because is a free operative system,,,and i will get kick out of here
<gitesh> IdleOne, just tried that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098527/
<escott> svend, so it looks like yours is reporting a 2.1
<shahriyarguliyev> Who is good at Ubuntu installation from WUBI Ubuntu?
<L3top> !br | mwallacesd
<ubottu> mwallacesd: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> gitesh: not sure what else to do now. try asking in #mythbuntu perhaps somewhere there can help.
<avli> Hi all. Looks like I need some help with Ubuntu backports. I've added backports to sources.list for I need the latest QtCreator, that is in backports repository, but after upgrade I'm still with the old version.
<gitesh> shahriyarguliyev, you can partition your hard-disk directly from window
<shahriyarguliyev> Who is good at Ubuntu installation from WUBI Ubuntu?
<gitesh> shahriyarguliyev, once more?
<svend> escott: I'm in the process of learning the new OpenGL graphics pipeline and my programs don't work on the open source driver. How could i fix this?
<shahriyarguliyev> gitesh: oh sorry for flood. i've a Q
<gitesh> okay, IdleOne. no problem. Thank you so much for your support:)
<RobOakes> Does anyone know if there are Qt 4.8.2 packages available in the repositories? Or if they will be added to 12.04
<gitesh> !manual @shahriyarguliyev
<jbwiv> L3top, no love
<IdleOne> !manual | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<escott> svend, this gives a bit more information about the opengl support http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAyNTY. might have some useful links. not a lot you can do except install the proprietary drivers.
<shahriyarguliyev> gitesh: my Windows crashed but wubi ubuntu fully works and im on it. if I install ubuntu from USB will it erase my HDD?
<jbwiv> I wonder if my keymapping could've gotten corrupted in some way?
<gitesh> shahriyarguliyev :- http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<L3top> sorry jbwiv. Seems escott was right after all ;)
<shahriyarguliyev> if you dont know just dont respond! i dont need that manual
<svend> escott: That sucks :-( I'm just going to find a way to get dual monitor support to work on my machine with the proprietary drivers then
<jbwiv> L3top, no problem. I appreciate you trying to help ;)
<svend> escott: Thanks for the help
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, be polite. people here are volunteer
<shahriyarguliyev> it's OK. I'm here for answer
<shah`> ;]
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: no, the install won't erase your hard drive unless you tell it to
<L3top> shahriyarguliyev: it depends on the options you choose at install.
<L3top> These options are explained in detail in the manual.
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: I'm not sure what the defaults are but you can definately install ubuntu without messing up other partitions and such
<shahriyarguliyev> SLart, ever installed from USB? does it overwrite new OS to the previous one's partition?
<L3top> shahriyarguliyev: asked and answered.
<escott> shahriyarguliyev, it behaves the same as a cd
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: once again..
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: no, the install won't erase your hard drive unless you tell it to
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: I'm not sure what the defaults are but you can definately install ubuntu without messing up other partitions and such
<jbwiv> L3top, are keystrokes like alt+ctrl+f1 embedded within the X server, or are they desktop environment specific?
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: and yes, I've installed ubuntu from usb.. several times
<shahriyarguliyev> i mean my HDD is parted like 100 Gb for C: and 600Gb for D:. If I install new full Ubuntu will it overwrite on 100 GB (C:) part?
<L3top> I don't actually know jbwiv... Lets try an experiment. sudo service lightdm stop then once at prompt, login then ctrl alt f2 and see if you are asked to login.
<L3top> shahriyarguliyev: asked and answered.
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: people have already answered you several times
<L3top> shahriyarguliyev: IF you tell it to, yes. IF you designate other partitions no.
<jbwiv> L3top, that's the thing...I tried stopping lightdm earlier, and I was just dropped to a blank black screen
<shahriyarguliyev> dude i dont want to risk my 600 Gb IMPORTANT DATA! OK?
<jbwiv> no login prompt
<jbwiv> L3top: had to hard reset box
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: then listen to the answers
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: i hope you have backups
<L3top> jbwiv: Oh I am definitely going to call that behavior related
<jbwiv> L3top, agreed ;)
<jbwiv> guess I should've mentioned that
<L3top> Not thinking it has anything at all to do with keybinding.
<BluesKaj> shahriyarguliyev, no need to shout , we can read english in lowercase just fine
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: if the data is important.. back it up.. even if you do everything right the installer could crash and kill your data.. so.. backup your important stuff
<antukin> 64-bit here but apt-get still looking in i386 packages?  how to disable?
<shahriyarguliyev> I dont need apps but DATA inside HDD. dont need backups.
<jbwiv> L3top, it's like it can't communicate with the getty processes
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: haha, don't need backups? yeah, have fun with that...
<shahriyarguliyev> to backup 600 Gb is impossible
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: no it isn't
<shahriyarguliyev> where to backup then?
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: to an external drive which you have bought for the purpose of backing up
<Resinator> im sad this ubuntu install wont work :/
<L3top> jbwiv: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<shahriyarguliyev> ahah i thought you meant clouds...i've no external storage for now
<L3top> jbwiv: What kernel modules are loaded
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: then your data isn't important to you
<shahriyarguliyev> im saving to buy one
<jbwiv> L3top, Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: do as you wish.. but if you have important data you should do a backup *before* installing a new os.. shit happens.. even to the best of us. The ubuntu installer will not overwrite your existing data if you choose the right options.. if I were you I would try the install in a VM first.. but of course.. that depends on how important that data is
<L3top> jbwiv: I believe this is related to mesagl.
<L3top> jbwiv: gimme a min... does sudo chvt 1   do anything? (hopefully you will not have to reboot to get back)
<jbwiv> L3top, I'll give it a try. brb
<shahriyarguliyev> SLart, it is a good idea! i'll install on VM to practice. thanks
<mwallacesd> Hi, do you know if there is some problem with GUI of mp3gain (mp3gain-gtk) in Ubuntu 12.04, it is freezing all the times that I try to open a file or directory...
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: you're welcome, good luck!
<shahriyarguliyev> by the way do I need to do some stuff with partitioning? im not good at it
<xangua> !dualboot | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Slart> mwallacesd: tried running it from a terminal? just to see if there are any error messages
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: a vm is a great place to learn partitioning safely
<antukin> shahriyarguliyev: you mean to partition that 600GB of data?
<shahriyarguliyev> HDD is 700 GB. 100 Gb is for OS, 100 for DATA
<shahriyarguliyev> 600*
<antukin> 10Gb is more than enough for OS
<jbwiv> L3top, so chvt 1 simply froze up the entire desktop
<shahriyarguliyev> I run WIndows 7, 100 Gb is intended for C: drive
<jbwiv> L3top had to magic sysrq my way out of there
<mwallacesd> Slart, mp3gain works with the terminal but their GUI (gtk) isan't
<subz3r0> 10gb is "not" enough
<L3top> jbwiv: you there? please ps aux | gep plymouth
<mwallacesd>  *isn't
<jbwiv> L3top, I'm here. one sec
<Slart> mwallacesd: no, I meant start the gui version from a terminal.. that way you'll see error messages in that terminal if something goes wrong
<L3top> jbwiv: ps aux | grep plymouth sorry typo
<mwallacesd> Ok, I will Slart.
<jbwiv> L3top, nothing returned
<subz3r0> maybe 10gigs are enuff for root,swap and boot, but not with /home...
<subz3r0> u will run all the time out of space
<ThinkT510> subz3r0: works great for me, i keep a seperate storage partition
<shahriyarguliyev> WHy Virtual Box cannot recognise .iso files?
<ThinkT510> shahriyarguliyev: it can
<subz3r0> ThinkT510, so youre /home is on the seperate partition?
<L3top> jbwiv: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and if so will you please pastebin it?
<ThinkT510> subz3r0: nope
 * gitesh just back from dinner
<shahriyarguliyev> it only shows "Virtual machine files"
<jbwiv> L3top, http://pastebin.com/fH3T4jFH
<L3top> shahriyarguliyev: you are trying to load an iso as the hd... not a cd.
<Slart> shahriyarguliyev: what are you trying to do? the iso file is used in the device manager once you've created a vm
<antukin> subz3r0: even with /home included mine never gets over 8GB.  Of course, data dirs in /home/user are linked somewhere  :)
<subz3r0> antukin, bleh ;)
<ThinkT510> antukin: ditto, mine is currently at 7.07gb out of 10
<escott> shahriyarguliyev, an iso is not a virtual machine. once you create the virtual machine you can add the iso as a CD device
<subz3r0> like the home will grow,too ... if you work a lot with a bunch of pictures... check .thumbnails.... ;) just one example
<shahriyarguliyev> ok got it.. I have ubuntu 11.10, can I upgrade it to 12.04 after installation?  or have to download and install 12.04 ?
<antukin> "/home/user" are only config files
<subz3r0> shahriyarguliyev, yes
<antukin> for the local user
<shahriyarguliyev> can upgrade it?
<chumma> hi can i sell ubuntu cds? If i can't ask that here where should i ask?
<subz3r0> shahriyarguliyev, yes
<subz3r0> chumma, no you cant
<shahriyarguliyev> so how?
<subz3r0> shahriyarguliyev, just install the 11.10. update it.... and then do the upgrade
<ThinkT510> !upgrade | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mwallacesd> There is no error it just freeze, then I need to kill it, anything else Slart ???
<Yalla-UrT>  /server irc.quakenet.org
<subz3r0> its just that easy, shahriyarguliyev
<subz3r0> but like i said, i would recommment to update 11.10 first, then do the upgrade
<subz3r0> -t+d
<mwallacesd> I can't open any directory or close the Window, it just freeze Slart... There is no message Error on the terminal
<shahriyarguliyev> if you say so,..
<azei> how to earase every data ?
<Slart> mwallacesd: hmm... well, you could do this..  run    tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, then run the mp3gain program and see if something suspicious shows up in that terminal window
<subz3r0> mwallacesd, started nautilus within ur shell?
<antukin> fresh install 12.04 is best.  why waste time/effort upgrading from 11.10 when it's not even guarranteed
<Slart> mwallacesd: ctrl-c to close the program in the terminal and get back to a regular prompt
<subz3r0> azei---> rm -rf /
<subz3r0> azei, or use DD
<gitesh> azei, there is !!!Never to Use!!!
<LjL> subz3r0: that won't even work
<L3top> ok jbwiv... last shot... add vga=nofb nomodeset    if "nofb" doesnt work use "normal" instead. And check your bios for any reference to frame buffer and disable it.
<subz3r0> LjL, sure, if u use a livecd...
<LjL> subz3r0: you should investigate what they really want to do better before giving a command like that
<subz3r0> he just asked, and got the answer
<Slart> azei: there are some special cd's you can download that will erase everthing.. forgot the name at the moment though.. DBAN perhaps.. try googling for DBAN
<LjL> subz3r0: it won't work from a live CD either, anyway.
<Slart> azei: but please be careful with that cd, if you burn it.. I don't think there are any prompts or such.. it just does its thing
<azei> are you kidding rm -rf not working
<Slart> azei: that command is disabled, I think
<azei> i don't want to use cd
<subz3r0> well. then use this: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<azei> i would like to do something like that : rm -rf /
<ircnode0> somebody know how I can check file correctness? for example on file foo(6789ABCD).type
<MonkeyDust> azei  don't repeat that command here, please
<L3top> !danger Please stop spouting that command in here
<ubottu> L3top: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> !warning | Please stop spouting that command in here
<azei> rm -rf / not working
<ubottu> Please stop spouting that command in here: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Slart> azei: there might be some kind of parameter to make it do its thing.. check the man page for it
<mwallacesd> No, there is no log message about easymp3gain-gtk Slart
<gitesh> azei, you need to be root
<subz3r0> azei: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX (where the X represents your hardisk, u wish do delete)
<gitesh> using sudo
<subz3r0> "to"
<Slart> mwallacesd: then I'm out of ideas..sorry
<L3top> mwallacesd: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<MonkeyDust> azei  if you want to erase the partition, delete it with gparted, or use wipe
<lzyhello> hello
<F1skr> Does anybody know which xorg-synaptics version is shipped with 12.04?
<mwallacesd> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03)
<meelu> hi,
<L3top> mwallacesd: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<mwallacesd> It is working, but the mp3gain GUI doesn't... (easymp3gain-gtk) it is freezing
<meelu> When i boot Ubuntu on my laptop, i get a bank screen after loading... sometimes if  i wait long enough it says low graphics mode but i cant find mouse
<meelu> to continue
<L3top> mwallacesd: then please restart desktop.
<trism> F1skr: shipped with 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu5 but we are up to 1.6.2-1ubuntu1~precise1 now
<L3top> !nomodeset | meelu
<ubottu> meelu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<meelu> any way of reinstalling ubuntu via command line or something? i can't find a usb stick to bioot from
<lzyhello> are there any chinese ?i am just curious
<IdleOne> !cn
<L3top> !cn | lzyhello
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubottu> lzyhello: please see above
<subz3r0> lzyhello, jo
<subz3r0> :>
<mwallacesd> I can't understand L3top why it is necessay all the other applications is working properly with the actual drive, why I have to install this i965-va-driver??? Can it crash my desktop???
<matland_> . o O (that must have been chinese for "yes")
<escott> meelu, there was at one point a deb-bootstrap for ubuntu, but i dont think it was ever officially supported. you should try the alternate cd
<escott> !alternate | meelu
<ubottu> meelu: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<gitesh> azei, wow.
<lzyhello> o,no my system can't see chinese
<meelu> i don't want to bother trying to fix it anymore i just want to reinstall
<subz3r0> matland_, thought it means something like Ping Pong ;>
<F1skr> trism: Ok great, I read that "clickpads" where supported from 1.6+
<LjL> chumma: "While Ubuntu will not charge licence fees for this distribution, you might want to charge to print Ubuntu CDs, or create your own customised versions of Ubuntu which you sell, and should have the freedom to do so." http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<meelu> im using a notebook, aspire one d255, i don't have a usb drive to use
<meelu> noor a cd
<subz3r0> meelu, netinstall? but never did that before
<meelu> mm
<L3top> mwallacesd: No. It will not crash your desktop. It is the intel graphics accelleration driver... and evidently whatever this programs gui is, it is tearing up your resources and causing a hard lock. All that file will do is make things run better on your chipset, or have no effect. However I expect it will fix your issue. Please report back with the result.
<shahriyarguliyev> gitesh, how many years of experience do you have with Linux and Ubuntu?
<subz3r0> meelu, maybe check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<gitesh> shahriyarguliyev, not more that One month.
<gitesh> *than
<shahriyarguliyev> you mean ubuntu or linux? what about UNIX enviroment?
<mwallacesd> Ok, thank you. L3top
<subz3r0> ubuntu = linux =)
<meelu> thank you, im checking subz3r0
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<gitesh> shahriyarguliyev, I dont know Unix yet.
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subz3r0> ---> #freebsd
<meelu> subz3r0, how wil this help me
<meelu> oh it helps me install ubuntu i thought it jus tbooted it over net
<smallnation> Hey, I have a problem with my login screen. Anyone care to help?
<jbwiv> L3top: ok, thanks. I'll give it a shot and see
<L3top> meelu: you have to have some way to install... if you have no cd/dvd/usb availability, netbooting is your only option.
<gitesh> shahriyarguliyev, if I would be you, I would shrink volume in windows -->unallocate it --> for ubuntu
<shahriyarguliyev> gitesh, you swtiched from Windows ?
<gitesh> yes:)
<L3top> !anyone | smallnation
<ubottu> smallnation: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gitesh> shahriyarguliyev, and planning to remove windows completely.
<L3top> !ot | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shahriyarguliyev> wow! you've lernt lots of thinks in a month!
<subz3r0> meelu, if you have no cd, nor a usb device, there will be the options to use netinstall... got a floppy?
<gitesh> if I could get  all browsers in ubuntu for website testing.
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, thats enough. take the chit chat elsewhere
<MonkeyDust> gitesh  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/a-home-users-successful-migration-strategy-from-windows-to-ubuntu/
<meelu> Llol subz3r0 i have a netbook i don't have a cd drive i got usb drive but cant find memory stick
<subz3r0> meelu, bad ;) so find a usb stick =)
<L3top> meelu: ubuntu's osmosis installer is not yet ready for alpha.
<smallnation> Haha! Sorry, mate! My question is this: My login displays improperly on my screen. I have a 1920x1080 display on my HDTV and my login displays smaller than that with borders but my desktop displays fine. Any way of fixing it?
<meelu> L3top, i will install ubuntu later then if i could put any other os, is it possible to install chrome from ubuntu command line?
<meelu> or anything
<meelu> i jgot commsnd line interface nothing else
<L3top> smallnation: lspci -nn | grep VGA      you are probably going to have to send it directly to xrandr or create an xorg.conf
<L3top> meelu: You could... maybe... debootstrap
<L3top> meelu: and then install grub
<subz3r0> meelu: sudo apt-get install packet-name
<subz3r0> that is the way how you can install software on the command line
<smallnation> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 18)
<L3top> smallnation: please pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<subz3r0> but first u need to turn on internet... like ifconfig 192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<smallnation> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<smallnation> LVDS1 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<smallnation>    1366x768       60.0 +
<smallnation>    1360x768       59.8     60.0
<smallnation>    1024x768       60.0
<smallnation>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<FloodBot1> smallnation: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> smallnation: I misunderstood your original query sorry. Your desktop is fine? I wouldnt bother.
<subz3r0> and set the route to your gateway...
<Jak2000> hi all
<L3top> !pastebin | smallnation: pastebin... not paste into this chat...
<ubottu> smallnation: pastebin... not paste into this chat...: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jak2000> sudo apt-get remove mysql*     not remove completly mysql how to remove mysq-server ?  http://pastebin.com/bQGbJLgj  thanks
<smallnation> Sorry, I'm still a bit new to Linux and whatnot.
<L3top> Jak2000: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*  perhaps
<bharath2> how can I download ubuntu windows offline installer?
<L3top> No problem smallnation. Again... You do not have the problem I thought you did. xrandr isnt going to be of use to us... this is some other setting I suppose that I am unfamiliar with.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smallnation> I'm so glad to have a ton of helpful faces here.
<L3top> bharath2: I do not understand your question.
<sigmundk_> Right, I installed language-pack-la-base, but "Language support" won't allow me to switch.
<Jak2000> L3top after: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*    continue same result: http://pastebin.com/bQGbJLgj   i want install maria-db when i try install i get these error: http://pastebin.com/JyjjWbT8
<bharath2> L3top
<heligoland> hi
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, hey man. so my internet works now
<brandon> um i have a problem when ever i start a full screen game it changes the resoulutuion too 600x400 and if i cahnge it to 1024 x 600 it does not come back on
<L3top> Jak2000: do you have any PPAs installed? ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d; grep -i ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<smallnation> Well, I just don't understand how my desktop display in full 1920x1080, but my login display in something smaller than that.
<brandon> is there anyway to fix this
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, but i can't disconnect and reconnect normally. i have to pull out the adapter and put it back in
<Jak2000> L3top mmm that i remember i havent installed PPAs, how to check?
<bharath2> L3top: we have ubuntu windows installer but I have to download the entire os through the internet but it is for on time, but if I have offline windows installer I can install it at any time
<L3top> smallnation: your login screen is not the same as your desktop. In fact you have the ability to change between 2d and 3d desktop environments at login. I am sure there is a simple setting to change to resize it, I am simply unfamiliar with it.
<smallnation> It has these huge ugly borders on both sides of the login screen.
<L3top> Jak2000: I gave you the answer in the previous post ;)
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  refresh my memory please
<smallnation> Understandable.
<brandon>  um i have a problem when ever i start a full screen game it changes the resoulutuion too 600x400 and if i cahnge it to 1024 x 600 it does not come back on
<smallnation> Thanks L3top.
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, turns out 12.04 has a better time dealing with newer wifi adapters. i ended up buying a new one and it worked out of the box
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, with one tweak. but now i can't seem to disconnect and reconnect using the network manager
<L3top> bharath2: you are using wubi... I get that... I have no idea what offline windows installer is or has to do with ubuntu. I guess I cannot help. I would just download the liveCD and be done with it.
<Jak2000> L3top ok sorry not see,
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, i need to physically replug the adapter
<bharath2> L3top
<brandon>  um i have a problem when ever i start a full screen game it changes the resoulutuion too 600x400 and if i cahnge it to 1024 x 600 it does not come back on
<bharath2> L3top: but I want to use it as dual boot but not partition
<linuxsage> hi, I have recently made a remastersys customization of ubuntu 11.10, I made the livecd but the installer launcher  doesnt appear ... is there a command to launch this
 * L3top is not fond of wubi bharath2. I do not believe you will get a satisfactory answer from me.
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  glad you made it, cheers!
<L3top> bharath2: why? I can find no good answer to that question that warrants all of the glitchyness of wubi.
<yannick_> meelu, ok?
<flotwig> hlveheart, sup
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, me too man. but why is it that if my wifi disconnects, i can't reconnect? it keeps trying over and over and fails. the only thing that works is unplgging and replugging the adapter. once i do that it reconnects instantly
<meelu> yannick_, still looking for solutions
<edk141> flotwig, sup
<yannick_> ok
<meelu> looking into debootstrap
<L3top> brandon: THat is not a question anybody could really help you with as it is completely starved of details. What version of ubuntu, what game, how is it launched? Is it wine? there is nothing to work with there.
<flotwig> edk141, not much
<flotwig> just chattin
<flotwig> you know how it is
<meelu> Don't ubuntu have a recovery system like windows? reset it to the factory default etC?
<brandon> L3top, it is all games from software center i launch it thorugh menu i have ubuntu 12.04 and a netbook
<MonkeyDust> heligoland  wifi is less stable than RJ45
<L3top> brandon: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, i know. ubuntu is good with ethernet
<brandon> L3top, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]
<heligoland> MonkeyDust, but it's a pain when it gets cut off, i need to unplug the adapter...not a good long term solution
<L3top> brandon is this a sandybridge?  update-pciids and do it again.
<zteam> Hi!
<brandon> L3top, update-pciids: /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.new is read-only
<zteam> Anybody here knows how Nouveau works for a 8800 GT card nowadays?
<brandon> got that error
<BluesKaj> zteam, probly quite well
<L3top> brandon: your system is running read only... that is another problem entirely.
<brandon> L3top, should i sudo it?
<BluesKaj> brandon, use sudo
<gsr> brandon: you must run it as root
<L3top> incorrect fellas... sorry.
<zteam> BluesKaj, okey, performance well also?
<TheWhiteHatter> My fans have stopped spinning.  Can anyone help?
<brandon> L3top,  ok i said sudo
<L3top> update-pciids does not require any sudo
<colorsother> Hello i'm having trouble with my nvidia card.  have tried many things could use some help...  GeForce 8500GT
<L3top> !details | colorsother
<brandon> L3top,  it does and i got this Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2012-07-11 03:15:01
<ubottu> colorsother: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> zteam, I have 7600gt , and nouveau ran it very well, hardly any diff between it and the nvidia-current driver
<L3top> brandon: weird. I have never had to use sudo, nor anyone I gave the command to. I seem to stand corrected.. oddly.
<brandon> L3top,  ikr so will it work now?
<L3top> boo... I am just wrong.
<rooisto47> hi everyone
<zteam> BluesKaj,  okey, that sounds really nice
<L3top> brandon: all I wanted was to better ident that card. We havent changed anything. lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bob_saget> L3top, When was this exactly? Do you mean you and me have? Oh, you are a poet.
<Ontolog> what starts klogd during system startup?
<bob_saget> Ontolog, There might be more than one.
<Ontolog> bob_saget: what?!
<BluesKaj> zteam, but I still installed the nvidia-current :)
<brandon> ok
<TheWhiteHatter> I attempted to install fancontrol, when i ran the pwmconfig, my fan refused to come back on.  I'm using 12.04 LTS, on a Toshiba Sattellie p20-s7469.  When I run pwmconfig it states that there are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed.
<TheWhiteHatter> Any help?
<hlveheart> Hiya
<bob_saget> TheWhiteHatter, Yes I think there are.
<zteam> BluesKaj,  okey :-)
<rooisto47> is there any IEs4Linux user ? I can't run it, I'm having error messages after choosing the IE version to run ... can anyone help me ?
<bob_saget> rooisto47, I believe there is one, yes. Why can't you do it? Suppose they do.
<brandon> L3top, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]
<colorsother> i cannot get the resoultion any bettter than 640x480... i have to nouveau.blacklist=1 to get my install to startup... once i got the box to bootup i install the additional drivers: have tried 173, current, current-update with no luck
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: I hope you are not on that machine now. If so... I would logoff immediately
<hlveheart> Hi guys, I'm Jeremy
<TheWhiteHatter> It's the only PC I have right now
<Pici> bob_saget: hi
<bob_saget> Pici, I know a lot of Bobs.
<bazhang> !ot | hlveheart
<ubottu> hlveheart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> colorsother, which ubuntu version ?
<TheWhiteHatter> I have fans and whatnot keeping the sink cool
<jacta> Anyone knows a tool to make .ogv to .mov?
<L3top> there she is... ok brandon... brb.
<hlveheart> what's I do
<hlveheart> :|
<bob_saget> hlveheart, :-).
<TheWhiteHatter> So what can I do?
<colorsother> i want 12.04 but i couldnt get it to work so i am trying 11.10 right now
<Jak2000> L3top: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d; grep -i ppa /etc/apt/sources.list    <--- no results
<zteam> BluesKaj,  thanks
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: I cannot explain strongly enough... get on another machine. house fans are not going to keep your CPU cool
<zteam> Jacta, why would you like to that?
<L3top> Jak2000: sudo apt-get -f install
<jacta> Ztane, cause I just recordmydesktop - but the one who need the files need it in mov format
<brandon> L3top, tell me when ur back
<colorsother> BlueKaj, my monitor native is 1680x1050
<L3top> I am trying to figure out what would cause the behavior brandon. sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<gsr> jacta: maybe http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/2009/06/17/how-to-convert-ogv-files-to-other-formats-with-winff
<Electron> hi all
<brandon> L3top,  ok
<colorsother> L3top does that give you enough info?
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: As you are still here, have you done the obvious and uninstalled what you installed that broke your laptop?
<brandon> L3top, its done
<jacta> Ill give it a shot, gsr, thanks!
<L3top> brandon: log out and back in again to restart x
<gsr> jacta: seems to match your situation to a T
<brandon> pl
<brandon> L3top, ok brb
<zteam> jacta, very well try winff and see if that does the job for ya :-)
<jacta> ill try yepp :)
<L3top> No colorsother. I do not see any info that is helpful there at all. "Cant make it work" is not a very detailed description of the problem.
<brandon> ok i still cant go in to a game theres black borders but not when on desktop unless i change to 800x600
<brandon> L3top,
<TheWhiteHatter> k I'm back
<TheWhiteHatter> at a friends house
<TheWhiteHatter> so... how do I fix this?
<L3top> fantastic TheWhiteHatter. Let me look into it. I just need a little time, that I don't know you had ;)
<TheWhiteHatter> Thanks
<jacta> Though my version dont have Quicktime in there - can be that I have to install Quicktime?
<colorsother> okay sorry let me try again here... i have GeForce 8500 GT card... i had a very stable system 10.04LTS and decided to upgrade since the version is outdated.  After a clean install of 11.10 the computer will not bootup without using the nouveau.blacklist=1 option which is fine cause once i get nvidia drivers installed its not a problem.  My issue is i cannot get the nvidida drivers to install properly: resolutions is stuck at 640x480 e
<zteam> jacta, hmm... maybe it does not support .mov
<neldogz> hey guys, does grub support background images higher than 1360x768 in ubuntu 12.04?
<jacta> zteam, but the ss from the homepage shows Quicktime :/
<PineappleCLock> anyone know why when I create a user with `sudo useradd` they can't log into a Samba share, but after I log in as them once they can? The opening screen after I log in as them says "User account created"... didn't useradd do that?
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: the first thing I would do is boot to a live CD. I would then mount several things, chroot into the install, and apt-get remove fancontrol. Running from live CD you should have working fans.
<PineappleCLock> I should preface me logging in as them once is doing so over ssh
<gitesh> MonkeyDust, thanks for the link.
<brandon__> back
<brandon__> L3top, any luck?
<zteam> jacta, do you have libavcodec-extra-53 installed?
<TheWhiteHatter> k I can grab my flash drive
<jacta> zteam, nop - trying
<L3top> colorsother: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? and if so can you please pastebin it? I would also like to see the output of xrandr -q
<TheWhiteHatter> Already has a few distros on it
<zteam> jacta, that should install some extra codecs for you
<colorsother> okay one sec
<neldogz> I got a grub background image set properly at 1920x1080x24 and it wont show unless its 1360x768.. what gives?
<bharath2> can anyone suggest how to install ubuntu with out partition
<jacta> zteam, it also did, but not quicktime - just saw - flv or mov is the format I need :\
<L3top> brandon__: No... I am not sure what the problem is. I would not expect one... but I don't do any gaming... like... at all. I use the hw for compositing/3d/vid accel etc... but this is a bit outside of my comfort zone unfortunately.
<skegeek> I installed Ubuntu in a VM, but when booted it comes up with a minimal BASH-like scripting interface and presents "GRUB>". Is there a near easy way to fix this without reinstalling?
<zteam> jacta, okey, well u can try iriverter instead
<L3top> neldogz: A grub background? 24p? I dunno if grub can even display that.
<TheWhiteHatter> will a fedora cd work?
<TheWhiteHatter> it's all I have
<neldogz> L3top, i can display a grub background at 1360x768x24
<zteam> jacta, otherwise there are plenty of web pages which offer video conversation online
<jacta> zteam, file will be around 130mb of not more :\
<neldogz> just wish I could match the resolution of my panel
<jacta> ill try the iriverter, zteam
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: I am not sure. Worth a try... will either work, or it wont :)
<colorsother> L3top, xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/8r82PN4N   xrandr -q: http://pastebin.com/1aV9VHL3
<colorsother> thanks
<TheWhiteHatter> crap, wasn't a live CD
<TheWhiteHatter> brb
<L3top> neldogz: How are you setting this image to begin with?
<neldogz> using grub customizer
<neldogz> but since that didnt work I tried editing the etc/grub/grub but that didnt work either
<L3top> well thats the problem colorsother. It cannot read the EDID of your monitor.
<zteam> jacta, yeah do so, is this file going to watched on ipad/iphone or an Ipod?
<jacta> zteam, its for a client - dunno what they use it for :p
<colorsother> how do you fix that?  i dont know
<neldogz> sorry, etc/default/grub
<scarrs> help !?  -->ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<scarrs> pls
<zteam> jacta, okey, just wondered why they did prefer .mov format :-)
<mneptok> jacta: sounds like with FLV or MOV requirements they want something that plays in browsers.
<jacta> I think that too mneptok :)
<mneptok> jacta: WebM. :)
<colorsother> why would my install not be able to read my monitor?
<jacta> iriverter only does avi as output :\
<L3top> colorsother: you will have to set it manually in xorg.conf.  I will need a minute. What resolution do you want?
<mneptok> jacta: VMC can convert streams. WebM (being Free) is included by default.
<mneptok> jacta: ugh ... VLC
<colorsother> native is 1680x1050
<scarrs> I need an experienced mysql user to help me set up my initial database... I get the following error when doing so: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ----------------pls help
<bazhang> scarrs, ask in a mysql channel yet?
<L3top> colorsother: what kind of monitor is this and how is it connected?
<scarrs> bazhang: not yet, I came here first
<Erealz> how would you give user permission to allow say use of gcc compile or any program on a system for that matter
<mneptok> scarrs: what command did you issue?
<colorsother> VGA adapter and is a Dell SP2208
<Cantide> umm, is anyone else having mic trouble? my mic worked yesterday, today it will not work :'(
<scarrs> mneptok: mysql -u root -p -h localhost
<mneptok> scarrs: but you said you were creating a DB. that command just logs you in to the MySQL console.
<zteam> jacta, yeah try VLC as mneptok suggests that should be able to convert it
<jacta> zteam - mneptok but what format?
<L3top> colorsother: tell me if cvt default 1680 1050 60      produces a modeline.
<pecanha> Hello, is there a package for ndb-mgm (mysql cluster management) on ubuntu?
<colorsother> k
<Erealz> how would you give user permission to allow say use of gcc compile or any program on a system for that matter
<scarrs> mneptok:  whiel installing mysql*, i get the same EXACT error while creating the initial database
<r0tha_> sudo aptitude search ndb-mgm
<mneptok> jacta: you need some kind of h264 and AAC inside a QT MOV container.
<jacta> mneptok, in there Quicktime is not there too
<jacta> could use the flv maybe
<mneptok> scarrs: so the package manager has problems creating the DB with tables for names and passwords? sounds like a packaging issue.
<scarrs> mneptok:  I completely agree... any idea what I should do?
<BluesKaj> jacta, do you have ffmpeg and did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<L3top> colorsother?
<colorsother> well never mind L3top i changed the adpater from VGA to Digital and the install picked up my monitor after a reboot
<mneptok> jacta: QT is proprietary. there are reverse engineered Linux packages to deal with QT contained stuff, but i don't know how/if they interface with VLC.
<L3top> colorsother: were you using an adapter?
<colorsother> ahhhh i have been working on this forever and thats all it was....
<colorsother> i was using analog and just switched to digital
<mneptok> scarrs: remove all MySQL packages. make sure nothing is left behind. see if MariaDB packages display the same behavior.
<L3top> colorsother: eg dvi>vga      (digital can be a few things. I would like to know your exact case for future please)
<colorsother> okay.
<vaq> Hello, I am trying to limit my incoming and outgoing bandwidth throughput to 10mbit, through these tc rules ( http://pastebin.ca/2172226 ) but they don't seem to have affect. I can still download beyond 10mbit. Any ideas?
<scarrs> mneptok: ok, biab
<okay> colorsother: okay
<Erealz> how would you give user permission to allow say use of gcc compile or any program on a system for that matter
<colorsother> alright once sec L3top
<colorsother> have to install easygit
<L3top> ty colorsother
<L3top> Honestly just a quick breakdown will be fine colorsother. "I was using a vga cable with a dvi adapter on it, and plugged in an hdmi cable instead" for instance.
<TheWhiteHatter> removing fancontrol now
<jacta> BluesKaj, didnt have that - installing and trying again ;)
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: I would leave lm-sensors installed and use it fairly immediately while booting and listen to your fans.
<zteam> jacta, yes it is avaiable, click on the hammer and u should have alot of more options
<colorsother> yeah i was using a VGA adapter and after switching to a digital adapter the 11.10 install picked up my monitor..
<L3top> Ok colorsother. That makes a lot of sense. Thanks.
<TheWhiteHatter> still nothing
<colorsother> if this was the problem i am going to do a clean install of 12.04LTS cause that is what i'd like to have running
<karen_Deckers> Hello world , what kind of application is good for photo edition ? i need something like Photo Filtre or Photoshop
<karen_Deckers> :S
<TheWhiteHatter> I removed fancontrol, and lm-sensors.  Which fan control uses
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: I guess I wasn't clear. Shut down.
<TheWhiteHatter> I did
<L3top> brb
<TheWhiteHatter> It's been shut down
<karen_Deckers> «--- Away From keyboard
<zteam> BluesKaj, damn I knew I did miss something :p
<BluesKaj> jacta, seems quicktime files play ok on mplayer or vlc
<MEEDORIKEX> how do i check/detect a usb  device  and se e if  ubutunu sees it ?
<TheWhiteHatter2> im back
<TheWhiteHatter2> dc'ed from the server... weird
<zteam> karen_Deckers, install Gimp, and gimp-plugin-registry
<zteam> karen_Deckers, that's as close to Photoshop as u can get, and free ;-)
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: can you live boot again, mount the drive, and grep -i acpi | /<mountpoint>/etc/default/grub
<TheWhiteHatter3> wtf
<TheWhiteHatter3> 3rd
<TheWhiteHatter3> time
<ubsrv> hi people, has someone configured a dante-server (socks proxy) on ubuntu?
<^IF^> ¶Ô b1tgl0w ˵: beijing
<zteam> anybody here knows a DVD-burner application which supports layerbreaks?
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter3:  with the drive mounted from lspci, please cat /<mountpoint>/sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1/cur_state
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter3: can you live boot again, mount the drive, and grep -i acpi | /<mountpoint>/etc/default/grub
<TheWhiteHatter> Something is seriously wrong with my IRc
<TheWhiteHatter> wtf
<TheWhiteHatter> yeah hang on
<TheWhiteHatter> okay
<TheWhiteHatter> what am I doing now?
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter3: can you live boot again, mount the drive, and grep -i acpi | /<mountpoint>/etc/default/grub
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter3: with the drive mounted from lspci, please cat /<mountpoint>/sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1/cur_state
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: also that acronym is not allowed here... fyi
<Megaf> hi all, is Ubuntu 10.04.4 Server = 10.04 LTS?
<TheWhiteHatter> ohhh
<TheWhiteHatter> my bad
<L3top> yes Megaf
<Megaf> ok, thanks L3top
<L3top> afk briefly
<TheWhiteHatter> k it's mounted
<TheWhiteHatter4> what was that file path?
<L3top> also, just for fun... check the bios and make sure cooling is not somehow disabled there as well after running the above two and giving me the output... when you reboot.
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter grep -i acpi | /<mountpoint>/etc/default/grub
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter cat /<mountpoint>/sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1/cur_state
<ubsrv> hi people, has someone configured a dante-server (socks proxy) on ubuntu?
<TheWhiteHatter4> Permission denied for the first command
<TheWhiteHatter4> sudo?
<primefalcon> having an issue with unity 1) application lens isn't loading on login 2)unity --replace fixes issue however when loaded into a bash script at login launcher and system tray thing at top and gnome decorations refuse to load just desktop
<skegeek> 'root (hd0,msdos1)' returns 'error: unknown command 'root' ' , what does this mean?
<L3top> yes TheWhiteHatter4.
<habib> hey everyone. can u advice me some codecs pack for video player
<TheWhiteHatter> back AGAIN
<skyshadow> idk maybe sudo su first
<TheWhiteHatter> it said permission denied
<bazhang> habib, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheWhiteHatter> even after I tried it with 'sudo"
<primefalcon> habib, also look into the medibuntu site
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: what OS are you using live
<TheWhiteHatter> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<TheWhiteHatter> same as the computer
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: gksudo gedit /<mountpoint>/etc/default/grub
<TheWhiteHatter> Also, there is not cooling option in my bios
<habib> bazhang, ubuntu-restricted-extras, so u say)
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: we want this line to read GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash  acpi_osi=force"
<TheWhiteHatter> I have to reboot again because I accidentally bumped the power strip (laptop has nop battery)
<L3top> lol... ok TheWhiteHatter.
<TheWhiteHatter> by <mountpoint> you mean that long string of numbers and letter?
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: wherever it is mounted. yes.
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: you can use tab to complete. Probably /media/1kd<tab> for instance
<TheWhiteHatter> The line says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<TheWhiteHatter> the line under says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<L3top> we want to ad acpi_osi=force
<nailora> what can i do: for quite some time i get the following message from apt-get:
<nailora> The following packages have been kept back:
<nailora>   gnome-sudoku gnomine
<L3top> after quiet splash TheWhiteHatter.
<TheWhiteHatter> in quites?
<TheWhiteHatter> quotes*
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: we want this line to read GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=force"
<TheWhiteHatter> k
<TheWhiteHatter> done
<TheWhiteHatter> save?
<blitz> how do I force ubuntu to update /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<L3top> we also want to gksudo gedit /<mountpoint>/sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1/cur_state       and make that a 0
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: ^
<L3top> sorry yes TheWhiteHatter save that other file first and close
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: close gedit that is
<TheWhiteHatter> cur_state is blank
<L3top> we want that to be a 0
<TheWhiteHatter> a file that just says 0?
<L3top> save and close
<L3top> correct TheWhiteHatter. It is a state.
<L3top> 1s and 0s runs the world.
<TheWhiteHatter> tried to save, says vould not find file
<TheWhiteHatter> could*
<TheWhiteHatter> "please check that you typed the location correctly and try again"
<TheWhiteHatter> The path appears to be right
<[snake]> does gedit make a bunch of files with tildes at the end? or is it maybe nano, or vi? I have so many but Idk which program is doing it.
<L3top> echo "0" | sudo tee /<mountpoint>/sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1/cur_state        TheWhiteHatter.
<kw> yep
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: replacing mountpoint again. I would also like to see the output of ls /<mountpoint>/sys/devices/virtual/thermal/
<TheWhiteHatter> no such file or directory
<[snake]> files with tildes at the end are from the adversary. >_<
<L3top> derp derp... /dev not mounted... derp derp.
<TheWhiteHatter> cannot access no such fole or directory
<L3top> nor sys
<L3top> derp derp... please reboot to OS TheWhiteHatter.
<TheWhiteHatter> main OS?
<Megaf> derp?
<TheWhiteHatter> on the laptop?
<TheWhiteHatter> not live CD
<Megaf> well, cya
<L3top> yes TheWhiteHatter.
<TheWhiteHatter> okay
<TheWhiteHatter> booting now
<TheWhiteHatter> still no fan
<[snake]> I think Megaf was offended by your derping possibly.
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: once booted please open a terminal and type sudo -s then cd /sys/devices/virtual/thermal      give me an ls
<[snake]> L3top,
<L3top> Is derp now offensive in the PC lexicon?
<[snake]> pfft... idk.
<ubsrv> hi people, has someone configured a dante-server (socks proxy) on ubuntu?
<wutang> what does derp mean?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[snake]> wutang, it's like "I just made a silly mistake"... oh we're offtopic... urban dictionary is good for things like that
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: for obvious reasons we wanna move quickly here
<wutang> god damn #offtopic Nazis
<L3top> echo "0" > /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device1/cur_state
<LambdaDusk> when the X-Server doesn't allow an OpenGL-Framebuffer on an ubuntu installation, is that a configuration or a hardware problem?
<L3top> !language | wutang
<ubottu> wutang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<L3top> lol
<TheWhiteHatter> cooling_device0 1 and 2
<wutang> what God is now offensive
<L3top> echo "0" > /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device0/cur_state
<wutang> or damn
<L3top> echo "0" > /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device2/cur_state
<Pici> wutang: drop it.
<[snake]> wutang, please
<wutang> Look, kids don't hang out on #ubuntu, they're too busy chasing tail
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: You should hear fans kick doing this.
<TheWhiteHatter> nope
<TheWhiteHatter> hardware issue?
<L3top> bah
<TheWhiteHatter> actually now that I think
<TheWhiteHatter> I didn't hear it during the liveCD either
<L3top> apt-get install lmsensors
<L3top> apt-get install lm-sensors
<TheWhiteHatter> k
<TheWhiteHatter> now what?done
<TheWhiteHatter> it's set up and stuff
<L3top> type sensors
<L3top> sensors | grep temp
<L3top> what are your temps atm
<TheWhiteHatter> didn't list one
<TheWhiteHatter> it said coretemp-isa-0000
<TheWhiteHatter> with temp in red
<L3top> what does sensors look like
<L3top> temp is red because of the grep
<L3top> just sensors
<TheWhiteHatter> Core 0 and 1 both say +63.0C
<L3top> thats fine.
<TheWhiteHatter> wait... I can hear another fan running
<TheWhiteHatter> the one I can see is not running
<ramkr> while booting up did you by any chance use the noapci option ? it sometimes prevents the fan from functioning properly
<TheWhiteHatter> nope
<TheWhiteHatter> Could the wiring be bad on one of my fans?
<ramkr> what is you machine ?
<TheWhiteHatter> toshiba satellite p205-s7469
<ramkr> how old ?
<TheWhiteHatter> several years
<TheWhiteHatter> let me think....
<TheWhiteHatter> 6 years?
<ramkr> seems to me that the 1. the fans may be clogged and 2. you might need some coolant paste on your processors
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: I am trying to get to the bottom of this... please keep checking sensors for ugly temp
<TheWhiteHatter> I have to go
<TheWhiteHatter> im sorry
<L3top> ramkr: these died after installing fancontrol
<TheWhiteHatter> theyre in the high 50's now
<wutang> try cooling it with liquid nitrogen
<TheWhiteHatter> I will come back later
<TheWhiteHatter> I apoligize
<wutang> guys
<wutang> fan control
<wutang> with Asus rampage gene II mATX doesn't work
<ramkr> i had a similar problem on a 6 year thinkpad and the problem was the fan and the loss of coolant paste
<L3top> i think I found it
<ramkr> oh - software glitch - does changing the os work
<L3top> cat /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0/mode
<L3top> of course he is gone
<islandmonkey> Hi, how can I get X not to restart when I kill it? I also want to make sure I can get X once things are done to automatically start back up again as well
<ramkr> he says he'll be back (not sure about the he though)
<petoo> hi
<L3top> islandmonkey: how are you killing it
<islandmonkey> L3top: sudo pkill X
<petoo> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<L3top> islandmonkey: what version of buntu are you running/desktop mgr
<islandmonkey> BTW, I'm installing a beta NVIDIA driver
<wutang> ubottu: shut the fuck up you stupid cumt
<L3top> bye wutang
<petoo> is xubuntu different than installing ubuntu and then using xfce?
<wutang> lol
<ramkr> xfce is quite nice and lite - its graphics rendering ain't so good but speed wise on it rocks
<ramkr> and unlike the new gnome it is still quite configurable
<islandmonkey> L3top: Ubuntu 12.04 and Unity
<islandmonkey> but sometimes LXDE
<L3top> islandmonkey: sudo service lightdm stop
<subz3r0> ramkr, yup. But I prefer gnome 3 on my homesystem. for subnontebooks, netbooks xfce is very nice
<islandmonkey> Okedookeee.
<Jordan_U> petoo: XUbuntu also has a differnet default set of applications. But the only difference between any flavors of Ubuntu is default package selection.
<petoo> what I want to know is it different or same ?
<subz3r0> the look and feel of unity is just bad
<[snake]> If I install gnome-shell, do I get all of the gnome apps as well... because I don't want them, unless of course I already have them, however I don't want to separate versions of the same program either.
<[snake]> two* separate
<ramkr> am running every single desktop system - gnome unity 2d, classic, 3 d, kde, xfce - am tending towards xfce - started by installing ubuntu ultimate edition
<subz3r0> [snake], only some
<petoo> Jordan_U: what I wanted to know was if I install xubuntu and later if I want gnome will it be different than what we usually get as ubuntu?
<ramkr> gnome shell allows very little customization
<ramkr> default apps can all be changed
<petoo> I already have xfce gnome and kde
<Jordan_U> petoo: You'll have more applications installed, but other than that, no.
<petoo> but never tried "xubuntu"
<ramkr> petoo: nope all the intefaces will remain the same only the number of software options will increase
<GI_Jack> is there anyway to rollback versions of QT
<petoo> oh ok
<GI_Jack> this nvidia qt bug is starting to interfere with my productivity
<petoo> so in a sense I am using xubuntu
<tchine> ll
<ramkr> yes
<tchine> hello
<[snake]> GI_Jack, if your minecraft is running slow. go to options> and toggle "used advanced opengl" to yes
<ramkr> am sure a pure xfce version will be very efficient but i can't do with out some apps that come with some other interfaces so a mix is what i do
<GI_Jack> [snake] this has nothing to do with minecraft
<wolfbyte> Hi, I made a bootable USB live boot with Ubuntu 12.04. But when it starts on my PC, it says "vesamenu32 not a COM32r"
<[snake]> GI_Jack, oh... sorry.
<ramkr> am sorry to say that i don't like the new gnome or unity, find it very difficult to customize. Its alsomost impossible to move the panels around
<wolfbyte> so I tried pressing TAB , and then type live and <ENTER>
<GI_Jack> its every qt application
<GI_Jack> like virtual box
<GI_Jack> keepassx
<[snake]> ramkr, I don't like it because it's like not one interface or something.
<GI_Jack> since I store passwords with keepassx I am fucked until this is fixed
<GI_Jack> and every python-qt app
<petoo> ramkr: unity?
<petoo> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ramkr> i don't like unity - it was a novelty but after a while it affects productivity
<[snake]> !notunity | snake
<ubottu> snake: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<[snake]> opps... sorry snake
<petoo> shell for gnome , like I understand
<ramkr> like kde plasma - similar but atleast this gives more control
<wolfbyte> Hi, I made a bootable USB live boot with Ubuntu 12.04. But when it starts on my PC, it says "vesamenu32 not a COM32r" .  so I tried pressing TAB , and then type live and <ENTER> .   but it says "could not find kernel image live"  . Any ideas how to fix?
<ramkr> wolfbyte: - how did you make the usb live book, unetbootin is buggy try the ubuntu usbcreator it may rectify the way the live usb boot is made
<wolfbyte> i used the Universal USB installer for windows
<antonio_> Ola pessoal
<wolfbyte> as instructed on Ubuntu website
<petoo> ramkr: can I try lxde on ubuntu
<petoo> ?
<L3top> wolfbyte: does this thing start with just a dumb "boot:"  prompt?
<[snake]> L3top, if it does, I had this issue with fedora usbs once. I just typed something like ISOLINUX and it booted
<wolfbyte> no, It starts with "vesamenu32 not a COM32r" .  so I tried pressing TAB , and then type live and <ENTER> .   but it says "could not find kernel image live"
<petoo> missing initrd?
<L3top> I read that wolfbyte. What happens if you just hit enter? Why would you expect something other than a vesamenu32
<wolfbyte> it keeps repeating "vesamenu32 not a COM32r" on the screen , Enter has no effect
<L3top> wolfbyte: have you checked the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<wolfbyte> no, but it was a torrent from the ubuntu website
<L3top> !md5sum | wolfbyte
<ubottu> wolfbyte: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mirak> hi
<rns> anyone know how to get synergy working?  I've installed run the client on my 12.04 laptop and installed and run the server on my 10.04 laptop.  But when I run them it doesn't work, and I don't get any error messages.
<wolfbyte> thanks
<L3top> It is not a question of it being "unofficial" but possibly a corrupted download wolfbyte... no problem :)
<mirak> there is something anoying with the password popup after login. It stills the keyboard focus, then my XBMC wich start fullscreen doesn't get the keyboard
<mirak> is there a way to tell ubuntu to lose the global password ?
<mirak> for my session ?
<ramkr> just read this http://www.muktware.com/3914/why-i-went-back-gnome-kde , will see how it works, i use shotwell to import images, so will see how it works
<qgcope> nice chat
<ramkr> mirak: in a terminal ?
<Ziber> So I'm trying to install wine. I messed it up already once, so I figured I'd ask before I try again. Best way to do it?
<Ziber> ubuntu 12.04, btw.
<qgcope> u are a  linux user?
<Ziber> yes.
<Seveas> Ziber, sudo apt-get install wine
<Ziber> http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/wine.txt
<Ziber> :(
<ramkr> history -c
<ramkr> will clear the bash / terminal history
<Seveas> Ziber, ok, you messed up your system then :) pastebin the output of this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Ziber> Seveas: alright, sec.
<geekplug> http://imgur.com/ridXQ
<Ziber> now chrome's not opening? :/
<tking0036> do you guys think that lxde is lighter than xfce
<psychogenik> chrome is botnet
<Ziber> i think i really messed something up.
<bekks> tking0036: Why?
<tking0036> i am installing either l/x ubuntu on an old comptuer
<tking0036>  /join #smartphones
<psychogenik> lxde is lighter...but xfce is so much better
<tking0036> really?
<Ziber> alright, had to fix /tmp to be globally writable since i accidentally deleted it before.
<psychogenik> yea its really not much of a difference other than the way they look tho
<Ziber> now
<bekks> Ziber: Thats perfectly OK.
<tking0036> why is xfce better
<bekks> tking0036: It has more functions.
<Nogal> Hey guys, I'm not at my machine right now but just have a quick general question... I just read that ubuntu ships with xfce, is that true? is it already installed on my system and I can just swap over from time to time?
<Seveas> Nogal, it's not installed by default, but easily installable. When installed you can choose when logging in
<ramkr> nope ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde, xbuntu is xfce,
<xangua> Nogal: Xubuntu ships with xfce
<ramkr> however if you have one installed you can install any of the others and at the time of login choose which ever one you want to login too.
<buttons> how do I get a listing of installed applications via command line
<Nogal> alright, so a simple "sudo apt-get install xfce" should do the trick or should I look up documentation before starting?
<Seveas> buttons, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<ramkr> However its a bit messy you will see multiple options for the same function (software i mean)
<Seveas> buttons, or dpkg --get-selections
<Meridious> nogal, that should work
<buttons> thanks
<oCean> Nogal: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ramkr> Nogal: use synaptic it might be xfce4 or something
<sl33k_> downloading sw from software center gives error -Requires installation of untrusted packages. what happens here. usung 10.04
<Ziber> Seveas: http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/sources_output.txt
<oCean> Nogal: the xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it will bring in all the necessary packages for XFCE
<buttons> if it wasn't installed via a package manager is there any way to tell how it was installed?
<Ziber> i tried adding a ppa for wine earlier, but more things seem to have broekn.
<Nogal> alright, "xubuntu-desktop" is the package, then when I go to log in both options will be available?
<oCean> Nogal: yes
<ramkr> yes when you login - there will be a small icon called settings just near the login - choose which ever one you want to use
<Nogal> sweet, got a nice fun project tonight :D I tested out sabayon 9 and wasn't a fan, but xfce was just awesome.
<Seveas> Ziber, hmm, that doesn't look too messed up. What does this say: apt-cache policy wine ; apt-cache policy wine1.4
<Nogal> thanks guys!
<Linux> Ola Pessoal
<blitz> how do I force ubuntu to update /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<buttons> What packages contain tomcat as a part of it?
<blitz> I need pycrypto 2.6 and I have 2.4.1
<ramkr> Sabayon - i used to like, its hardware recognition was awesome as well as the graphics and rendering - but had to give it up as installing packages was a bit of a pain, also it did not have the same software availability depth of a debian base
<oCean> !br | Linux
<ubottu> Linux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sl33k_> downloading sw from software center gives error -Requires installation of untrusted packages. what happens here. usung 10.04
<sl33k_> any workaround
<Seveas> buttons, tomcat7
<ramkr> try synaptic
<Seveas> buttons, apt-cache search tomcat
<Ziber> Seveas: http://inside.liber.in/~ziber/wine_policy.txt
<ramkr> S133k: try synaptic - it gives better error messages :-) and also more control over whats happening
<Varikonniemi> sl33k_, the problemi si the version you are running
<Seveas> Ziber, o...k... Next bit: sudo apt-get install wine wine1.4
<Varikonniemi> upgrade to 12.04 and feel a new world
<ramkr> ah good point
<ramkr> even LTS has its limits i guess
<Varikonniemi> LTS is applicable only to ubuntu server imo
<IdleOne> People who don't know what they are talking about should know their limits also.
<Varikonniemi> or corporate use
<joossee> How do I mount an encrypted home directory stored on a USB stick? I've tried the "Access your private information.dekstop" link and the ecryptfs-mount-private from the command line but nothing happens. It is an encrypted home directory that I need to mount from my current machine. Any help greatly appreciated.
<IdleOne> sl33k_: have you recently added a PPA to sources.list?
<Varikonniemi> IdleOne, yeah so you should probably keep quiet
<Seveas> blitz, no release of ubuntu has pycrypto 2.6. You'll need to install from source or make your code work with 2.4
<Ziber> needed an unmet dependency, wine-1.4-amd (or something like that), installing that too.
<blitz> Seveas, yeah I figured I'm just copying it over manually now
<silverghost> hellloooo people i really want to give ubuntu 12.04 a try again but i dk why ubuntu 12.04 boots slower than my windows 7
<IdleOne> Varikonniemi: telling someone to upgrade because they are getting a error is ridiculous.
<Varikonniemi> same as with windows xp, 10.04 is ancient and should be a thing of past
<sl33k_> IdleOne: nope for sure
<benassi> hello
<benassi> :)
<bekks> silverghost: The boot time really doesnt matter at all.
<IdleOne> sl33k_: can you pastebin the exact error you are getting please
<subz3r0> Varikonniemi, very funny...
<mbroadst> any sysfs/udev buffs in here? I'm trying to find a way to disable (or at least restrict) incoming usb devices based on bInterfaceClass using udev. I understand the preferred way is to use authorization with sysfs, but I'd like to de-authorize for an entire class rather than specific devices. I have rules that correctly identify the devices, and I thought maybe just setting a restrictive MODE/OWNER might work, but it doesn't seem to
<Ziber> seems to have installed just fine.
<silverghost> idk man after ubuntu 11.04 ubuntu's boot has become slow 10.10 was amazingly fast
<Varikonniemi> no, im tellint to upgrade since ubuntu/linux has rhe weirdest quirks and usually a reinstall is MUCH faster than debugging it
<Ziber> hm, thanks :D
<Varikonniemi> like this one time a game froze on me, i tried to kill -9 it, nothing happened
<Varikonniemi> i booted, and unity crashed -> back to vm
<Varikonniemi> how the heck is this possible?
<Ziber> wine doesn't have a windows 7 version?
<Varikonniemi> so i just reinstalled since nobody here had a clue
<subz3r0> Varikonniemi, so you reinstalled the system in coze of u wasnt able to kill the process?
<bekks> silverghost: And it still doesnt matter how fast a box boots :) Take off your jacket, get a coffee, read your snail mail while our box boots.
<blitz> Seveas, I replaced the lib file with the one from the website and now import Crypto says "no module named Crypto"
<Seveas> Ziber, could you pastebin the output of all those commands, I'm curious
<sl33k_> IdleOne: get this alert box saying - Requires installation of untrusted packages
<ramkr> for a new install look at a new all in os look at http://ultimateedition.info/ , its a one stop one time all in one install and doea a heck of a job of customizin a lot of stuff
<Varikonniemi> subz3r0, try to read, i reinstalled because somehow a game not running as root managed to mewsss up my unity
<Varikonniemi> so it would not start
<benassi> Guys I have problem with my microphone on ubuntu 12.04 64x... when I record It sounds so bad, but on win7 sound is crystal clear :/
<subz3r0> Varikonniemi, the mistake sits mostly between the monitor and the chair
<silverghost> when i shut down also it takes a few minute more
<Varikonniemi> that is FAIL on the highest degree
<Ziber> Seveas: no errors, but sure.
<IdleOne> sl33k_: close out Software centre, open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<Varikonniemi> and as i said, here no-one had any clue, said it shoulsd not be possible
<Varikonniemi> so i just reinstalled in 15 minutes and thatsw that
<bekks> ramkr: Please stop adversiting inofficial ubuntu spin-offs ;)
<silverghost> ubuntu 10.10 is the best version
<silverghost> unity is a fail
<Guest12665> 11.10
<Ziber> Seveas: only thing of interest might be: "update-binfmts: warning: no executable /usr/bin/wine found, but continuing anyway as you request"
<bekks> silverghost: It isnt supported anymore. Period.
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Varikonniemi> sometimes it is preferable to just grab your usb stick and reinstall and not try to fight the proken pos
<Ziber> got it running now
<ramkr> bekks - yes its unofficial but its very good
<pfdense> does ubuntu have voice recognition
<benassi> Guys I have problem with my microphone on ubuntu 12.04 64x... when I record It sounds so bad, but on win7 sound is crystal clear :/
<benassi> Guys I have problem with my microphone on ubuntu 12.04 64x... when I record It sounds so bad, but on win7 sound is crystal clear :/
<blitz> Seveas, I can only get it there by using cp with sudo, but if I do that then python doesn't have permission
<blitz> I'm lost
<silverghost> ubuntuwannabapple lol i like oranges :D
<LjL> pfdense: not dictation, but there are some things to recognize commands
<bekks> pfdense: When installing those programs, yes.
<Guest12665> what is the Hz it is recording on?
<Guest12665> the higher the Hz, the clearer recording is.
<silverghost> unity is the reason mint leapfrogged ubuntu lol
<Varikonniemi> there is something fundmanetally wrong in x.org or in unity if a non-root application manages to make it unable to start the desktop session
<joossee> How do I mount an encrypted home directory stored on a USB stick? I've tried the "Access your private information.dekstop" link and the ecryptfs-mount-private from the command line but nothing happens. It is an encrypted home directory that I need to mount from my current machine. Any help greatly appreciated.
<benassi> Guest12665, well Idk.. How to check it?
<pfdense> i hate unity
<bekks> !ot > silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost, please see my private message
<oCean> silverghost: drop the offtopic discussion please
<joossee> ubottu
<LjL> can we please stick to Ubuntu support here? there is #ubuntu-offtopic for your Unity rants if you feel the need
<joossee> ubottu !ecryptfs
<silverghost> i don't wanna c pvt msg
<Varikonniemi> isnt unity the msot integral and defining part of ubuntu
<silverghost> lol
<Guest12665> since we are geiing back on topic, i have some gateway problems in ubuntu server
<silverghost> lloololol
<psychogenik> yea unity is so ugly and unneeded thats why i use gnome fallback
<pfdense> so it wont do dictation yet? what programs will it work with?
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, and what's the problem?
<DanielHoffman> i am wanting to set up a gateway to connect my Xbox to the internert
<Varikonniemi> yeah good luck in generating positive experiences with his kind of community help. You should try kde channel, they actually listen to you and do not fuck around being dicks
<DanielHoffman> btu when i do i get bombarted with errors
<DanielHoffman> from the Xbox and not ubuntu
<lupoSolitario88> ciaooo
<pfdense> will ubuntu do nat 1:! or N:N yet?
<Lunar_Lander> hi, I started using Gwibber today for Twitter and that worked good, but now I just started up, went online and it started loading the tweets that arrived in the meantime. Is there a way to switch Gwibber to "offline"?
<DanielHoffman> what?
<DanielHoffman> check preferences
<LjL> pfdense: there is "julius" and "pocketsphinx" that are speech recognition engines, but i'm not aware of any simple programs to just use them :\
<DanielHoffman> it may be there
<Seveas> pfdense, you can do source and destination natting with the linux kernel since a loooooooooong time :)
<IdleOne> sl33k_: did you run update and upgrade from terminal?
<L3top> Ty LjL. Did not know about those.
<Lunar_Lander> I found the option "start on startup" and unchecked it, but do I really have to restart to shut it down?
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, until you give us a lot more details about what you've done and what the errors are, there's no way we can help you
<pfdense> thanks sorry ima bit new to ubuntu just checkign it out
<DanielHoffman> i followed the instructins here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Connecting_to_XBox_Live_through_a_linux_computer_connected_to_a_wireless_LAN
<blitz> Seveas, figured it out - had to use python setup.py install
<blitz> dont know why I forgot
<DanielHoffman> but when i do i get an MTU error and DNS Errors
<ramkr> Lunar_Lander: right click on the icon (If its in the active tray) and say quit
<Lunar_Lander> yes
<Lunar_Lander> is that equivalent to logging out?
<DanielHoffman> So my question is, is there a way to route traffic from the xbox to the internet and back
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, those instructions suck
<Ziber> in the file viewer (the ubuntu equivalent of windows explorer) how can i show hidden files and folders?
<DanielHoffman> obviously
<ramkr> nope it only closes the programme you clicked on
<subz3r0> ctrl +h
<IdleOne> Ziber: ctrl+h
<Ziber> hey thanks :D
<subz3r0> Ziber: its called "Nautilus"
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, if you've edited rc.local, remove what you did, then reboot the computer
<Ziber> yeah, couldnt remember.
<DanielHoffman> ok
<jacta> any alternatives to gtk-recordmytesktop - it seems to sqrew my recording with some graphicfailures
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, then we'll do it properly :)
<L3top> Ziber: I use kde, but if I am not mistaken if you hold down Ctrl in Nautilis, it will give you a list of hotkeys.
<ramkr> subz3r0: i forgot how hard its to view hidden files in wincedos
<DanielHoffman> ok
<subz3r0> ramkr, ;)
<L3top> s/Nautilis/Nautilus/
<DanielHoffman> all it says is exit 0
<caliandra> #ubuntu-es
<Ziber> L3top: hm, alright
<Seveas> ok, so you didn't get tho there in the instructions yet
<Seveas> then just reboot to undo the runtime damage
<Ziber> also, one of the reasons i installed wine in the first place is for itunes (i have an iphone, syncing is nice). is it better to do that through wine or through a VM, like in virtualbox?.
<subz3r0> Ziber, doesnt matter. do what you like
<ramkr> ZIber: doesn't rythym box work at syncing ??
<subz3r0> or prefer
<Ziber> ramkr: id rather itunes. i couldnt get syncing in rhythmbox to work.
<Ziber> in your opinion, which option is better?
<subz3r0> wine
<ramkr> never really used wine, have used virtualbox and think that for those who must use wincedos it is a really good option
<DanielHoffman> empty
<Ziber> lets see if i can get itunes to install properly this time in wine then...
<L3top> Ziber: You should not rather iTunes. The best option would be figuring out rythtmbox. For a gazillion reasons it would be offtopic to explore.
<ramkr> someone gave me a zune - probably the most horrible piece of hardware - it only only works with zune software from inside wincedos - so used virtualbox to address that issue
<subz3r0> Ziber, you may want to test "playonlinux"
<Ziber> is that the name of a package?
<subz3r0> Ziber, just checked it. itunes works with playonlinux
<subz3r0> itunes 7 or 10
<glitsj16> jacta: there's istanbul in default repo (ogg only i believe) .. or tibesti which does multiple output formats (https://launchpad.net/tibesti) .. probably some others
<subz3r0> its a frontend for wine. makes the installation easier
<L3top> Ziber to check such things in the future, you can type apt-cache search playonlinux  in a terminal. Very useful. Also check apt-cache policy and apt-cache show.
<subz3r0> Ziber, check google... but I recommend using the DEB'S of POL. since the version of the softwarecenter is very old
<jtls> i have a phantom drive i can't remove.  here is the dmesg. line 792. ever since i ive had this phantom ive been unable to format external usb hds.
<jtls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098875/
<subz3r0> Ziber, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html | click on ubuntu
<subz3r0> and follow the steps
<DanielHoffman> can someone help
<craigbass1976> http://pastebin.com/0jtNsX29  is my current setup.  If I'm on a windows box somewhere on the network, I'm fine.  If I'm on a linux box with something in /etc/fstab like this: //192.168.2.107/moulton-files   /home/craig/share  cifs umask=777,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0  I create directories that are 775 (others can't write, user and group are good) and then I can not stick things in said directories.  If I create a new FILE, it's 777.
<ramkr> jtls: what exactly do you mean phantom drive
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, did you reboot the computer?
<L3top> weird jtls. It looks like you had an SD drive in there at some point, and it was not cleanly unmounted, yet persisting through reboots is weird.
<jacta> glitsj16, do you know if any got sound capture too also?
<L3top> s/drive/card/\
<DanielHoffman> not yet but i did reset networking
<jtls> ramkr, see L3top
<DanielHoffman> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<sl33k_> IdleOne: doing it
<jtls> L3top, ramkr , any suggestions. im at my wits end
<L3top> jtls: it isn't in fstab or anything silly is it?
<Seveas> that doesn't do much in the network-manager world of ubuntu
<glitsj16> jacta: both do, tibesti is what i use the most (which doesn't mean i screencast daily) .. works ok for my moderate use
<DanielHoffman> rebooted
<jtls> no its not in fstab
<DanielHoffman> Sevas: rebooted
<Seveas> that quick?
<DanielHoffman> yes, it is a server installation
<Seveas> oh, that'd have been useful to say too
<jtls> L3top,  it happened when a usb drive wouldnt format. im at a loss
<Seveas> how did you configure the wifi?
<DanielHoffman> i dont have wifi
<DanielHoffman> i have 2 ethernet devices
<Seveas> ok, how did you configure the first ethernet device? :)
<DanielHoffman> through inet and dhcp
<Seveas> (assuming the first one is connected to the router)
<DanielHoffman> eth0 is the router and eth1 is USB
<Seveas> ok, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<DanielHoffman> what is pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin | DanielHoffman
<ubottu> DanielHoffman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DanielHoffman> but i edit it with nano
<DanielHoffman> if that helps
<_val_> guys. Once again. I'm having problems after rebooting Ubuntu 12.04LTS. It hangs on grub and requires human intervention. How to avoid this so it starts automatically ?
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, just pastebin the current contents
<DanielHoffman> try /boot/grub/grub.cfg or menu.lst
<ramkr> _val_: what problem exactly ?
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, also pastebin the output of this command: ifconfig -a
<DanielHoffman> auto eth0
<dve> Hi, I hope someone can help. I have ubuntu server 12 LTS and have setup a zfs pool. A couple of times after restarting the box, a ton of files disappeared form the zfs store, but the hard disk usage suggests they are still there. Is there some way to retrieve the files?
<DanielHoffman> auto eth0
<DanielHoffman> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ramkr> pastebin - a place where you can paste thing and provide the url - saving bandwidth on chats etc :-)
<jacta> glitsj16, 404 on ppa?
<_val_> ramkr: as I said. How could I describe it better?
<DanielHoffman> ok
<DanielHoffman> dropbox
<glitsj16> jacta: hang on, i'll check, have it installed some time ago
<_val_> ramkr: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS after reboot requires human intervantion to press [ENTER] to continue on grub.
<ghostchick> dve, snapshot features and so?
<_val_> This does not go automatically
<jacta> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098894/
<ramkr> what intervention do you have to do to get it going, what are the symtoms of the hand, blank screen, no display etc
<ghostchick> _val_, did you made any change to the grub configuration ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<_val_> ramkr: I get the grub lines where I can select what kernel to boot
<ramkr> then (net)
<ramkr> *next
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_val_> ghostchick: I did, on /etc/default/grub.cfg  after having those problems
<_val_> ramkr: it won't start without pressing ENTER key. It stays on grub
<glitsj16> jacta: my bad, tibesti's PPA hasn't got packages for precise .. either use the natty ones or use upubuntu's PPA, that has a precise version https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/multimedia
<L3top> jtls: Does /dev/sdb show up in either mount or sudo fdisk -l ?
<auronandace> _val_: pastebin /etc/default/grub
<DanielHoffman> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/72671460/interfaces.txt
<DanielHoffman> my server and this computer are 2 computers.
<_val_> auronandace: I can't now. NOt at office.
<ghostchick> L3top,  I checked no
<_val_> I've access to the server from the office only.
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, ok, that interfaces file is wrong. I'll get you a better one
<DanielHoffman> my server and this computer are 2 diferent computers
<L3top> Well... that is a bit of a pickle. I wonder if forcefsck is somehow trying to perform an operation that it never completed and isnt cleared...
<DanielHoffman> that is not EXACTLY what is says
<jacta> glitsj16, and after adding it to list? whats the name? the same?
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, then why don't you paste xactly what it says?
<jacta> ah- found glitsj16
<DanielHoffman> i know its wrong
<Seveas> I'm also still waiting for the ifconfig -a output
<glitsj16> jacta: no problem
<ramkr> _val_ could the default time to boot for the first option be changed , tried looking at the grub file ??
<jacta> glitsj16, ill try it, thanks a lot
<sdfasdfsdffsddfs> test scorn
<DanielHoffman> updated
<_val_> ramkr: unlikely. I did not touch any grub option or else. IT was all default.
<glitsj16> jacta: you're welcome, hope you get better results without glitches (which could be caused by something underneath these screencasters, but let's hope it works out)
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, ok, this is a better interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098903/ (replace 42 with 2 if you want to stay in 192.168.2)
<benassi_> Guys I have problem with my sound recording the problem is the same like this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976107 (I didn't write subject on forum, just found it on google... not solved)
<jacta> glitsj16, it was like a cross on the screen that had the same static picture - rest moving around :\
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, once you updated your interfaces file, do /etc/init.d/networking restart and we'll do the next step
<ki4ro> .
<sdfasdfsdffsddfs> what a vale wad guv
<Guest88155> how do i get the "xterm session"
<_val_> Guest88155: by typing xterm
<Seveas> (DanielHoffman: there are 2 more steps, and then xbox config)
<ramkr> try and run sudo update-grub , it may try change the grub to reflect any changes that may have taken place in an update
<DanielHoffman> ok and ok
<_val_> ramkr: I did that yes.
<Guest88155> no i mean when loging in, the option to get an terminal
<ubuntu> skype
<ki4ro_> .
<_val_> Guest88155: ssh -X ...
<ramkr> hmm.. sorry _val_ am not sure what to suggest, maybe reinstalling grub ?
<DanielHoffman> ok
<_val_> ramkr: I don't know. I made some changes according some tutorials I found on the net, and did  grub-update. After that I rebooted
<auronandace> !skype | Guest25698
<DanielHoffman> reset it
<ubottu> Guest25698: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ramkr> go to the recovery option on boot up and update grub from there
<_val_> ramkr: the funny thing is the server has a HW raid controller. Sometimes it starts sometimes it doesn/t
<Guest88155> what dose ssh -X do?
<glitsj16> jacta: not what you want doing a screencast indeed .. i just tried gtk-recordmydesktop, haven't used it for a while but looks very much improved compared to 10.10 days
<_val_> Guest88155: man ssh
<ramkr> also maybe after logging in (through the way you do) try and see if there are any newer kernel updates, apply them and then update grub
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, ok, go into /etc/sysctl.conf, find the line with ip_forward in it (line 28 on ubuntu 12.04) and uncomment it
<ghostchick> glitsj16,  screencast in unity or gnome-shell?
<_val_> ramkr: thanks. Will try that tomorrow. Can't do anything at the moment.
<_val_> Thanks for your time. Appriciated
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, then run sudo sysctl -p
<Seveas> that completes step 2
<glitsj16> ghostchick: i use a mix of cairo-dock session and xfce
<Guest88155> how is that going to help me log into xterm on startup?
<aaron> Guest88155: forwards X11
<Seveas> For step 3, I need the output of this command: sudo iptables-save
<andrewh192> I have a Samsung Samsung SGH-A767 cell phone and have it connected via usb, and the phone is saying its connected, but I am not seeing it showing up as a device on the computer
<ghostchick> glitsj16,  blind without the heavy ; )
<L3top> jtls: Have you tried sticking an sd in there and force mounting it?
<andrewh192> would there be a way to find out why it isn't showing up?
<DanielHoffman> done
<glitsj16> ghostchick: heh, something like that
<benassi_> anyone know solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976107
<ki4ro_> .
<aaron> Guest88155: generally if you want to bring a remote display locally and it's allowed on the endpoint side - you can -X to ssh and open X based applications locally (from the remote side)
<ramkr> ok, hope it works out, am off too , Was nice to be on and chat a bit
<Jordan_U> _val_: To always have exactly a 5 second timeout no matter what happens, add "timeout=5" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (create the file if it doesn't already exist).
<SupaDupaJenkins> baby dicks
<SupaDupaJenkins> baby dicks
<SupaDupaJenkins> baby dicks
<SupaDupaJenkins> come @ me bro
<Guest88155> its not a remote display the its the computer im on
<DanielHoffman> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<moon1> hi
<jollynips> greetings
<SkippersBoss> benassi_, I know i oing to be told of by Jordan_U  but removing pulse was the answer for me
<aaron> Guest88155: -X is for forwarding X11 -
<moon1> hi  all
<Guest88155> what do i install to get an xterm session option on login
<bekks> Guest88155: What is a xterm session about to be? I never heard about that.
<ramkr> ! xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<IdleOne> what!?
<aaron> i cant believe ubottu just said that....
<Seveas> that's the worst factoid ever
<jollynips> lol
<aaron> seriously
<IdleOne> no kidding
<ki4ro__> .
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget xterm
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<ki4ro_> .
<Guest88155> ubottu was always suck a nice bott....
<ubottu> Guest88155: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkippersBoss> has some one been messing with the bot ??
<Guest88155> i suppose so lol
<psychogenik> just installed ubuntu how do i hack?
<IdleOne> SkippersBoss: probably a left over from the old days.
<Seveas> psychogenik, take an axe to a tree and hack away :-)
<psychogenik> OK
<Seveas> IdleOne, no, it wasn't there in my time :)
<ki4ro_> .
<SkippersBoss> No comment as this still is the support channel
<BluesKaj> psychogenik, ubuntu isn't for hacking , and what makes you think it's a haking OS?
<L3top> I assume there is a log/blame for factoids
<DanielHoffman> Sevas: done
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, For step 3, I need the output of this command: sudo iptables-save
<psychogenik> my friend said if i used linux i could hack anything
<Guest88155> psychogenik, dont waste your time here, these people wont let you learn anything cool
<BluesKaj> some friend ..he's totally mistaken
<DanielHoffman> hold on
<rhizmoe> okay, 12.04...what are my options for a compiz-free existence?
<Guest88155> ^  told ya lol
<okay> rhizmoe: okay
<Seveas> psychogenik, you don't need linux for that. You do need to know what you're doing though, and you don't seem to :-)
<rhizmoe> okay: okay
<benassi_> SkippersBoss, well I don't understand.. what exactly I need to do
<benassi_> :/
<Seveas> rhizmoe, gnome3, kde, xfce, lxde, e17
<aaron> whats a hacking os? lolZ (please dont say BT)
<DanielHoffman> no output
<rhizmoe> Seveas: hm, i'm thinking gnome3 depends on compiz? or just unity?
<ramkr> rhizmoe: metacity, xfwm4, kwin
<SkippersBoss> benassi_, I have had these problems in the past. Recording in pulse is a hit and miss event
<BluesKaj> aaron, that's the point , there aren't any afaik
<aaron> i know =)
<DanielHoffman> Sevas: nothing has been configured yet
<aaron> BluesKaj: i thought i may have been losing brain cells or memory or such =) thanks for confirming
<glitsj16> rhizmoe: xfce's window manager (xfwm) does composite nicely in a limited way compared to compiz, less things that can go wrong i suppose
<shah`> window$ is hacking os
<shah`> opss
<shah`> *for hacking :P
 * SkippersBoss has gone back to alsa full stop. maybe not as slick as pulse but works for me
<aaron> for getting hacked... @ shah`
<ghostchick> rhizmoe, gnome3, depends on mutter
<psychogenik> lol
<IdleOne> !ot | everybody
<ubottu> everybody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aaron> blah sorry for my human'ness- brb
<DanielHoffman> Sevas: The output is nothing
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, ok, then please tell me the current output of ifconfig -a
<Seveas> and I'll cook up some iptables rules for you that you can stick in /etc/rc.local
<benassi_> SkippersBoss, man.. I really don't understand what are you trying to say :S :/
<BluesKaj> SkippersBoss,lse rides on top od alsa , if you can run without pulse, so much the better , less audio processing
<DanielHoffman> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/72671460/interfaces.txt
<DanielHoffman> sorry
<DanielHoffman> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/72671460/ifconfig.txt
<SkippersBoss> BluesKaj, please assist benassi_ in removing pulse
<BluesKaj> pulse rides on top of alsa , rather
<SkippersBoss> he 's the one with the problem
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, ok, one minute
<DanielHoffman> ok
<BluesKaj> benassi_, do you use a cpi soundcard or onboard
<BluesKaj> pci rather
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  http://pastebin.com/gBqQvC9Q here are info from terminal
<benassi_> I think it is build in on motherboard
<BluesKaj> ok benassi_ what's the problem with pulseaudio ?
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, add the contents of this to /etc/rc.local just above exit 0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098956/
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, then reboot to make sure it all works after reboot
<dandaman1> anyone know an ftp client that does file segmentation?
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  sound is just bad... I don't know the good word in english to describe it ... but it just has noise and that
<maniek> siemka
<L3top> filezilla I would think dandaman1.
<DanielHoffman> ok
<benassi_> BluesKaj, on win7 it is working perfect
<dandaman1> L3top: it doesnt, or at least i havent been able how to figure out how to get it to do that
<L3top> dandaman1: I guess my question would be... why arent you using rsync etc.
<psychogenik> Richard Stallman said Ubuntu was bloatware, botnet and takes away our freedoms...is this true?
<dandaman1> L3top: downloading off an ftp service
<Seveas> psychogenik, please keep the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dandaman1> does rsync work with ftp?
<BluesKaj> benassi_, so what have you tried so far , checked alsamixer in the terminal fist of all?
<L3top> psychogenik: for the third time... this is a support channel. You are in offtopic... keep it there.
<blueyed> Anyone using Ubuntu 12.04 on a new 13" MacBook Pro?
<L3top> !anyone | blueyed
<ubottu> blueyed: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DanielHoffman> Seveas: When I boot it says "Bad argument udp"
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, oops, made a mistake
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  what is alsamixer?
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, replace $WAN_IF with eth0 in the last line I gave you
<DanielHoffman> is WAN_IF the eth1
<DanielHoffman> ok
<vicocito> Hola amigos de este chat
<Seveas> then reboot again :)
<blueyed> I am considering to install Ubuntu on my work MBP 13" - any experiences with that? (/cc L3top)
<Seveas> Hola vicocito
<Seveas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  just looking through ubuntu forums..
<DanielHoffman> Seveas: i also changed xbox_ip to 192.168.2.1
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, that is wrong
<Seveas> that is the ip of your computer
<BluesKaj> benassi_,  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max.
<Seveas> xbox_ip should be the ip of the xbox, which should be 192.168.2.2
<DanielHoffman> ok
<DanielHoffman> typo
<DanielHoffman> Seveas: reboot?
<Seveas> yeah
<L3top> No blueyed... but a quick google search will reveal the answer. http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/01/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-review/
<benassi_> well BluesKaj  when I unmute one.. it just bring noise .. nothing is played on pc..
<benassi_> only one is muted
<DanielHoffman> Seveas: i am guessing Manual IP setup for the xbox
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, yeah
<Seveas> ip 192.168.2.2, gateway 192.168.1.1
<BluesKaj> benassi_, ok , in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel  , if the command is successful there will be no output
<Seveas> subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<DanielHoffman> DNS?
<Seveas> 8.8.8.8
<Joe4> who is an expert in ubuntu
<Seveas> !anyone | Joe4
<ubottu> Joe4: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DanielHoffman> Google DNS, nice choice
<benassi_> BluesKaj, hey.. just found one more muted... when I unmute it.. I can here my self over the headphones.. really clear as I speak.. even if I close the alsemixer
<rhizmoe> 2.2 dg 1.1? is that a joke?
<DanielHoffman> 8.8.4.4 for secondary?
<Seveas> yeah, that'll work
<DanielHoffman> brb, test it out
<BluesKaj> benassi_, do the speakers work ?
<benassi_> yes
<benassi_> just microphone
<benassi_> is always turned on right now.. and it is pointed direct to the speakers
<BluesKaj> ok , try a youtube video with the speakers turned , benassi_
<BluesKaj> turned on
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  it is like karaoke xD
<xerxes> hi i dont know if someone of you guys out there know about this, but ive read about cable TV modems running via coaxial cable, that there is possibilities to unlock them
<DanielHoffman> when i ifconfig now, the eth1 ip has reset to nothing
<benassi_> I can here and sing BluesKaj
<xerxes> and i have a question regarding cisco EPC2425 if anyone knows how to unlock the advanced settings tab, i tried various types of passwords even resetted it, and tried with blank password but still i get unathorized :/
<rhizmoe> xerxes: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheVinci> Not sure if this is the right channel to ask, but here goes. I've an unconventional monitor set up, they're both upside down. I've figured out how to rotate the display 180 degrees in an actual logged in session, but is there any way to rotate the log in screen?
<DanielHoffman> Seveas: when i ifconfig now, the eth1 ip has reset to nothing
<Seveas> DanielHoffman, that's because I gave you another wrong thing. In the interfaces file, under auto eth1, change iface eth0 to iface eth1
<DanielHoffman> but it works
<DanielHoffman> THANK YOU!!!!!!
<Seveas> really? that's *weird* :)
<Seveas> anyway, glad to see it worked :)
<Seveas> enjoy xboxing
<DanielHoffman> myou too
<DanielHoffman> you too
<TheVinci> No way to rotate the log in screen guys?
<BluesKaj> benassi_, did you try youtube ?
<benassi_> yes.. I can hear and sing
<benassi_> I touched now something in alesamixer
<benassi_> and now I don't have sound
<TheVinci> Would lightdm manager or whatever its called allow me to rotate the login screen?
<TheVinci> Is there a .config file I can change a setting in? Any one?!
<Joe1> i want to slave a windows xp HD with Ubuntu 11.04, when i boot on the machine i find an error: out of partition grub rescue> . what can i do?
<ghostchick> TheVinci, for xorg rotation dive up in the configurations utilities of your graphic card, or tweak the file
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> Joe1: Why 11.04 rather than 12.04 LTS?
<TheVinci> Ghostchick, do you know if there is a specific file or directory for the login screen's xorg conf?
<trism> TheVinci: did you configure it with System Settings/Displays? If so I usually workaround that with: sudo cp ~/.config/monitors.xml /var/lib/lightdm/.config/; don't know if there is a better way (seems like there should be)
<TheVinci> My unity session is already rotated.
<Joe1> <Jordan_U> that is wat is installed in the machine
<Jordan_U> Joe1: OK, since 11.04 is almost EOL, I would recommend upgrading soon. As to your problem, please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces.
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  can you help me configure this to work http://www.zaslike.com/files/yr0faizbevbwieebmw57.png
<okay> I'm still running 4.10
<Jordan_U> okay: Hopefully it's nowhere near an internet connection or any other type of interaction with another computer.
<trism> TheVinci: I understand that, I am just trying to determine how to configured it. The Displays app only configures it for your user, so as a workaround I copy the settings to the lightdm user's home (not sure why it isn't a system level config file instead)
<okay> Jordan_U: okay
<trism> TheVinci: sorry, how to = how you
<BluesKaj> benassi_, can you take screenshot of alsamixer and post it on imagebin?
<TheVinci> Well I configured my session using "displays" option.
<TheVinci> But I'll try copying the config to the lightdm directory
<TheVinci> That could work.
<benassi_> I alredy put it on http://www.zaslike.com/files/yr0faizbevbwieebmw57.png
<benassi_> same as imagebin
<benassi_> I alredy put it on http://www.zaslike.com/files/yr0faizbevbwieebmw57.png BluesKaj
<benassi_> same as imagebin
<TyStef33> hi there
<BluesKaj> benassi_, your front mic is muted , if that's what youre usng for karaoke
<somethin> ca
<L3top> benassi_: use the left and right arrows to navigate between devices. Press the letter M to mute or unmute. Up or down arrow to change levels up and down.
<__jpmorgan> under the envelope icon on ub12.04 desktop i see ubuntu 1 and chat, both have little white dots next to them. what do the dots mean?
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  If I turn on front mic I will get huge noise
<irc2samus> hi guys, since today's update my touchpad has different sensitivity from the x-axis and the y-axis any way to set it back?
<trism> TheVinci: hmm, it seems to work with unity-greeter but not lightdm-gtk-greeter so it must need gnome-settings-daemon running or similar (don't know what greeter you use)
<ghostchick> irc2samus,  checked the touchpad settings in gnome-control-center?
<irc2samus>  ghostchick yes but it doesn't specify separate sensitivities for each axis
<jollynips> I'm using classic [no effects] gnome in 12.04 and I cant customise the panels, ive tried using the alt + RMB, which yields zilch, and i dont know what the super button is, help plz? :)
<ki4ro_> irc2samus: Check Mouse and Touchpad Settings under System Settings under the gear in the top right corner
<trism> jollynips: the super button is the windows button, if you are using the compiz version, alt+super+right click
<ghostchick> irc2samus,  gsynaptics maybe
<__jpmorgan> what do the small white arrows(?) signify, inside the dropdown menu under the envelope (ubuntu12.04 desktop). the arrows are pointing at chat & ubuntu 1. i dont want to run either, but clicking on either entry just runs the app
<jollynips> trism: ive tried that, doesnt work
<__jpmorgan> so what are those little white arrows telling me plz?
<TheVinci> trism, I'm pretty sure I'm just using unity-greeter. I never changed it from install.
<trism> jollynips: then I would edit the panel with the (no effects) version with alt+right click and switch back
<trism> __jpmorgan: the little arrows signify if the app is running or not
<jollynips> trism: huh? no keyboard and mouse combo is working, do you mean switch back to unity?
<__jpmorgan> trism - thank you. is there any reason i would want either app up? they are on by default it seems. and if not, best way to turn them off? this machine aint fast
<trism> jollynips: no, the Gnome Classic (no effects) version, then compiz shouldn't capture the combo and alt+right click will let you edit gnome-panel
<TheVinci> trism: how would I go about finding the settings for unity-greeter?
<trism> jollynips: unless you are having other issues, and then I am not sure
<jollynips> trism: yup im using the no effects version, nvm ill just delve through the internet a bit more
<trism> __jpmorgan: if you use empathy for im, you may want chat running, otherwise I would uninstall empathy to be rid of that item. The other is for ubuntu-one, if you don't use that you can safely uninstall it, but I forget the exact package for that at the moment
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  which option from theses is forceing sound to go on speakers ?
<__jpmorgan> i am not using empathy for anything. i guess uninstalling it would accomplish the goal of not running it. heh
<BluesKaj> benassi_, unplug the headphones
<trism> TheVinci: unity-greeter uses gsettings to store settings, the best way I know of changing them is using gsettings overrides, but there are not settings for rotating the monitor there
<TheVinci> Grrrr....
<ns68> I have some troubles to see the Unity sortcuts screen when I hold the Super button in 12.04. Any suggestions ?
<TheVinci> Its not even a huge deal, it would just be nice for the continuity to flow from login to session in the right orientation :/
<trism> TheVinci: but copying the ~/.config/monitors.xml to /var/lib/lightdm/.config did work for me (it was kind of difficult to navigate with my monitor upside-down though)
<irc2samus> ghostchick: I'm trying that but it doesn't have any option for what I'm looking for
<irc2samus> at least from what it recognized
<dreamy_> can i aks a question about hardware? in #hardware no one answered
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  I unpluged the headphones but mic is still pluged.. what next?
<BluesKaj> benassi_, unplug the mic , turn the mic volume down
<benassi_> ok what next
<jollynips> trism:do you have any idea if installing gnome-shell provides a GUI for configuring panels?
<irc2samus> ghostchick, ki4ro_ I've installed tpconfig and ran "sudo tpconfig --reset" and it fixed it :)
<ki4ro_> irc2samus: Congrats!
<BluesKaj> benassi_, alt+f2 , pavucontrol , check the output options , chhoose the setting that works
<TheVinci> trism: I'll try that, hang on, verdict pending.
<trism> jollynips: it doesn't, the gnome-shell panel isn't easily configurable (you have to edit the css files manually, etc)
<andrewh192> what is the easiest way to transfer files over a wifi network to and from two computers running ubuntu...
<ghostchick> irc2samus,  happy you fixed it, but it still bother me that it changed by itself
<jollynips> trism: ah kk, thanks
<trism> jollynips: do you have gconf-editor installed? my only other though is that one of the metacity config entries might be messed up
<ghostchick> andrew192, nitroshare, nfs, samba  pick your poison
<andrewh192> how do i change if there is a thing on ubuntu the "workgroup" setting
<benassi_> well there is no result for pavucontrol
<irc2samus> ghostchick, ki4ro_ no it changed a bit but it's still more sensitive for the y-axis, not really fixed :(
<ghostchick> ^ andrewh192
<benassi_> well there is no result for pavucontrol BluesKaj
<Guest99703> I'm looking for a desktop publishing program for 12.04 LTS 64 bit to make something like a birthday card.  Calligra is nice, but doesn't seem to be enough.  Any suggestions?
<trism> jollynips: /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier , I seem to remember someone having problems when that button wasn't <Alt>
<TheVinci> trism: IT WORKED!! Thank you so much for your help!
<trism> TheVinci: excellent! you're welcome
<BluesKaj> benassi_, open a terminal, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<TheVinci> I love ubuntu for these two reasons, excellent system and highly customizable, and great community support!
<andrewh192> ghostchick: well, which ever will get me so that i can transfer files from my laptop to my desktop over the wifi network
<jollynips> trism: hang on a sec
<Joyal> Hello
<raafat> hi
<TheVinci> trsim: now... this may be a long shot... but any way to do the same for my grub screen? ;D
<Guest99703> Joyal: Hello
<ghostchick> andrewh192,  try nitroshare it has a simpler gui
<andrewh192> ghostchick: can i download that from the software center?
<Joyal> I am very new to Ubuntu.. i am using a ZTE AC8700 I dont know how to connect to internet
<Joyal> please help me
<jollynips> trism: where is apps/ ?
<NewWorld> Joyal:  Are you connecting wirelessly or through ethernet?
<Joyal> it is wireless modem
<Joyal> BSNL
<NewWorld> Joyal:  Can you see the network manager icon in the system tray in Ubuntu?
<Joyal> s.. I tried connecting with the Mobile Option.. which had all the parameters like User:       Password:               and Phone
<Joyal> but that is of no use
<Joyal> i saw many guys posting something like wvdial.cofig and something like that
<Joyal> As i am very new to this environment i cannot understand what they say
<trism> jollynips: in the gconf-editor treeview on the left
<BB42> Hi, can someone explain me short what the Windows installer does (Background is that I want to avoid having Ubuntu on another file system than ext4... espacially not on NTFS)
<NewWorld> Joyal:  You know the network manager? Where you can scan for wireless networks?
<Joyal> This is not a wireless network
<ghostchick> BB42,  you speak of wubi?
<Joyal> it is a DataCard
<MonkeyDust> BB42  you mean wubi?
<rypervenche> BB42: It will be on NTFS if you use Wubi.
<jollynips> trism: sorry but i have no idea where that is, im in a gnome-classic session right now if that helps
<BB42> ok thank you
<NewWorld> Joyal:  oh sorry, I misunderstood. Then I don't know. Maybe search on the forums
<Joyal> forums are very technical
<bekks> BB42: wubi will create a container file on NTFS, and inside that container, there will be a linux filesystem.
<BB42> Means it won't create a new Partition on the HDD?
<trism> jollynips: oh, in a terminal: gconf-editor (I think the menu entry is under Accessories), it isn't installed by default though since most apps use gsettings now, not metacity yet though
<Joyal> they speak greek and latin.. something like kernal, root, wvdial.. etc
<escott> BB42, correct no partition
<BB42> Ok thats bad thank you again
<jtlsghost> ghostchick,
<trism> jollynips: though my thought now is if you haven't messed with the settings, they are probably okay, so I'm not really sure why alt+right click isn't working
<okay> trism: okay
<trism> jollynips: unless this is an upgrade
<[snake]> ahh man. I thought I had it.
<[snake]> oh wait wrong channel.
<NewWorld> Joyal:  Sorry, data card? Which model?
<cocuneana73> ciao
<cocuneana73> !list
<ubottu> cocuneana73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[snake]> Does anyone in here know about urlsnarf. If so do you know how to get it to work haha?
<Joyal> ZTE AC8700
<Joyal> ZTE AC8700
<jollynips> trism: nope, i installing compizconfig settings manager once to chance a hotkey to allow a shortcut in Blender, wonder if i somehow changed super then
<Joyal> ZTE AC8700
<Joyal> ZTE AC8700
<FloodBot1> Joyal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[snake]> Why was Joyal freaking out?
<Murd0ck> So,.. I think I finally figured out why I hate Unity so much
<trism> jollynips: maybe, though ccsm shouldn't mess with the (no effects) session
<Murd0ck> laggness aside
<benassi_> BluesKaj, now I can't here music from youtube..:/
<benassi_> BluesKaj,  fixes it.. it doesn't recongnise my mi.. It just recognise my mic from camera
<BluesKaj> benassi_, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ,
<MonkeyDust> Murd0ck  unity is not the only DE or shell, you're free to use something else
<subz3r0> Murd0ck, I feel with u ;)
<Murd0ck> Well,.. when  I first got into ubuntu it was 9.10
<Murd0ck> not unity
<Murd0ck> no*
<NewWorld> Joyal:  yeah looks like it's not an easy problem to solve. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317056   . Sorry I know nothing about Data Cards :S
<BB42> neither in 8:-D
<subz3r0> !ot > Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck, please see my private message
<subz3r0> use the offtopic chan...
<Murd0ck> lets go to off-chat i guess see you there
<jollynips> trism: if i can't get it to work by tomorrow evening i might just try installing gnome3, not that i particularly like the looks of it but it may at least be configurable, tho i can easily live with unity for now
<MonkeyDust> jollynips  unity is a shell over gnome3
<BB42> is ubuntu capable to work as Dom0 for xen hypervisor at the moment?
<aethelrick> jollynips, I must say, I've been trying out gnome3 and unity for a while now and I'm sad to report that regular gnome3 is not as stable
<aethelrick> jollynips, and I'm not a unity fan :S
<escott> BB42, should be able to
<MonkeyDust> BB42  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jollynips> MonkeyDust: im just starting to learn the CLI in linux but i dont really know what what you said means, and aethelrick. thats a bummer, i think ill just leave it then
<DanielHoffman> Seveas: Im back but i cant connect to an xbox live paarty
<MonkeyDust> jollynips  unity *is* gnome3 with eye candy
<bekks> BB42: Instead of XEN, I'd suggest using Virtualbox.
<aethelrick> jollynips, MonkeyDust, yup unity is a shell running on gnome3, my point was that installing gnome shell instead of unity resulted in flakyness and crashyness for me on 12.04 LTS so I've gone back to unity and it is way more stable
<jollynips> MonkeyDust: ah i get you
<BB42> bekks: Virtual Box/VMWare Workstation I use nearly everyday but I want to try something new... espacially some other stundent mentioned it should be faster. Thanks MonkeyDust
<escott> BB42, KVM is preferred over xen by many kernel developers, and is also based on libvirt
<alexandre> try Qemu
<Mattias> Hm, when you use xen, do you limit the hosts resources? I mean, when you configure xen, it looks like you setup a new grub entry for the host OS
<Mattias> I've only used virtualbox/vmware/kvm
<Mattias> xen looks so strange :P
<BB42> kvm sounds quit interesting
<Mattias> But I heard Xen is awesome
<BB42> Xen is strange... last time I tried to install it Xen Hypervisor for Private use was not realy ready made some nice dumbs :-D
<bekks> BB42: Virtualbox is KVM in better :)
<escott> BB42, the xen vs kvm difference is only that xen has a true hypervisor, while kvm runs the vms as processes inside dom0's process map. the kernel developers like kvm because they are kernel developers not hypervisor developers
<Mattias> oh
<Mattias> it must have been this I saw: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xen#Configuring_GRUB  which to me looks like limiting the hosts resources, and I don't see why you would want to set dom0_mem?
<Mattias> Which scared me from testing out xen on my desktop comp :P
<BB42> :-D studiing Computer Science forced me to have a second computer which I can blow up without loosing data
<trism> jollynips: did you check /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier in gconf-editor? that is my only other idea (it should be <Alt>, if it is, that isn't the problem)
<banyantree> i have virtual machines =)
<jollynips> trism: ill have a look, think i need to download it first
<ns68_> Hello World
<BB42> so I will be installing Ubuntu on hardware of main Pc so I'll be offline thank you all again and to those who are from EMEA a good night
<[snake]> ns68_, hello
<__jpmorgan> any suggestions as to where empathy is being autolaunched on my 12.04 machine? its running on my desktop and i'd prefer it didnt. i'd rather not have to unintstall the program tho
<[snake]> __jpmorgan, I think on the little icon where you go to log out there is a "startup applications" bit
<__jpmorgan> snake - only thing in startup apps is screensaver
<jollynips> trism: sorry how do i get there in terminal? cant find it in gui
<[snake]> __jpmorgan, perhaps it's the actuall program settings that's causing it.
<[snake]> jollynips, alt+f2 type in terminal is one way
<[snake]> jollynips, err... like gnome-terminal or something
<ghostchick> __jpmorgan,  sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<jollynips> snake: cheers worked
<[snake]> ghostchick, thanks... i had no clue :p
<__jpmorgan> ghost - where will the items be displayed now? btw thx for all the info
<[snake]> jollynips, your welcome
<zteam> Hi guys
<[snake]> zteam, hi
<Zetta> [snake]: you 're*
<zteam> anybody here knows how repartition a usb-stick?
<jollynips> trism: sorry what was the pathname again? it's dissapeared into the ever growing mountains of text in irssi
<MonkeyDust> zteam  gparted does the job
<[snake]> Zetta, ahh... you got me!
<trism> jollynips: /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier, it should be set to <Alt>
<zteam> MonkeyDust, I have tried gparted, but it doesn't seem to support usb-sticks
<ghostchick> __jpmorgan,  in the same program you opened before
<escott> zteam, it does. perhaps you have a u3 stick?
<jollynips> trism: aha nope it says <shift><super>
<usr13> zteam: Sure.  fdisk
<ghostchick> [snake], you are welcome, (source: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html)
<trism> jollynips: ahh, that is probably your problem, try setting it back to <Alt>
<usr13> zteam: Same way you re-partition any other drive.
<zteam> escott, yes, I have, however the u3-files are all gone
<__jpmorgan> i will give it a try and see what u mean
<zteam> usr13, okey, never used fdisk throught
<benassi> BluesKaj,  are you there?
<jollynips> trism: yeeeeeeeeeeeey! :) thanks
<escott> zteam, did you use the sandisk utility to remove the u3?
<trism> jollynips: no problem
<usr13> zteam: Pretty easy really.  Try it.
<usr13> zteam: What is it sdb ?
<BluesKaj> benassi, yes
<usr13> zteam: Why do you want to repartition it though?
<zteam> escott,  nope, I just did delete those file, after backing the mup
<usr13> zteam: What is your end goal?
<benassi> BluesKaj,  do you have time for timeviewer.. I really want to set this up to make tutorials for youtube :/
<escott> zteam, well a true u3 does weird things and presents itself to the os in weird ways
<zteam> usr13, well for some reason my Bios refuses to boot from the usb-drive no matter how hard I try
<zteam> usr13, it works quite randomly
<usr13> zteam: I dont think it is a matter of partitioning but more of the MBR
<sirellyn> I need someone to help troubleshooting why my sound has failed in KDE
<usr13> zteam: or something with that particular computer.
<BluesKaj> benassi, no , sorry i don't
<usr13> sirellyn: alsamixer
<sirellyn> I used that
<sirellyn> still no sound
<zteam> usr13, after googling around a little bit I found an article suggesting that you can fool bios to treat the usb-stick as a usb-harddrive by adding a second partition to it
<usr13> sirellyn: look at alsamixer.  Do you see anything turned down or muted?  Do you see your sound chip properly identified in the upper left?  etc.
<sirellyn> All channels that can be are on full, none suspicous are muted
<usr13> zteam: Never heard of that, (but I certainly don't know everythig.
<zteam> usr13, Well, I tried the usb-stick in another computer too, and it works really great, every time, but this machine will only boot from it some time
<sirellyn> Nvidia MCP89 HDMI   for chip
<usr13> zteam: You can certainly creat two partitions on it easily enough.
<sirellyn> HDA NVidia         for card
<Praxi-mobile> Ooh nice. Steam on Ubuntu 12.04
<zteam> escott, maybe, but the usb-stick is reformated by unetbootin a couple of times
<usr13> zteam: sudo fdisk -l   #will show you what you have, (all drives).
<escott> zteam, when you plug it in what does dmesg report as being plugged in. u3 will usually report two devices one a CD drive the other a usb mass storage. ive never gotten a u3 to boot
<jollynips> trism: one more thing, is it worth investigating what <super> is then, cos i tried shift + winkey + right click and it didnt work, wonder if its cos when i set my system up i didnt let it detect winkeys i think
<ozair> hi guys, i'm a new ubuntu user and i'm having problems with my graphics card. it's an intel gma3150, but it get's recognized as the wrong card under the "details" app.
<usr13> sirellyn: Do you have working speakers or headphones plugged into active / proper port?
<ozair> can someone help me? youtube videos lag even on 360p which is really sad.
<sirellyn> yeah I just checked.  It's plugged into a splitter but the other computer on the splitter (when you switch to it) works fine
<sirellyn> so the speakers and splitter work
<usr13> sirellyn: Ok  Let's do a test:
<usr13> sirellyn: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   #See if you hear anything.  (Ctrl-c to stop the noise, probably not best to have speakers turned up all the way right at first.)
<usr13> sirellyn: Tell us if you get an error.
<sirellyn> dev dsp doesn't exist
<sirellyn> bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<zteam> escott, any easy way to filter this out with the device name?  tried dmesg | grep /dev/sdc1 but I don't find anything then
<BB42> even with sudo
<escott> zteam, just dmesg | tail. if its really u3 you will see multiple devices listed
<usr13> sirellyn: Good clues.  Is this the original user that was created when you first intalled?  Or have you added a new user?
<hololight> I want to set up a ntfs partition to auto mount when i boot (in fstab), but when i try it's group amd owner is always root.... what am i missing?
<sirellyn> original user
<usr13> sirellyn: (It appears that the user you are logged into does not have permission to use audio.)
<escott> hololight, you would have to specify the uid, gid options to the mount
<sirellyn> there is no dsp on the dev list
<sirellyn> at all
<DANYAL> when I Type "Last" , last: /var/log/wtmp: No such file or directory and Perhaps this file was removed by the operator to prevent logging last info
<DANYAL> how to solve
<trism> jollynips: it might just be that changing that key breaks editing the gnome-panel completely, you could try xev to see if the key shows up, or log into unity and see if the dash appears when you hit the win key
<BB42> usr13:  /dev/dsp seems even not acessible with root account
<ypaq> hey, i'm having a problem with a fresh ubuntu 12.04 installation.  i'm using chef to bootstrap the system. the bootstrap script runs  an apt-get -q -y update / upgrade which apparently installs a more  recent version of grub. the installation process opens a console  dialog about a grub configuration file which was changes asking  which file to use. the problem is i cannot interact with this
<sirellyn> Sound was working up until two days ago when it froze in KDE while trying to log out.  I restarted, and no sound ever since.
<ypaq>  blcking idialog during the knife run. anyone an idea what to do?
<sirellyn> I've rebooted multiple times
<usr13> BB42: Well, maybe sirellyn just needs to uninstall pulse
<zteam> escott, only thing I see i'ts complaining about a cd in my drive :p
<sirellyn> I can try that.  I tried a reinstall of pulse
<BB42> sounds as an idea
<sirellyn> but maybe uninstall first, then reinstall.
<usr13> sirellyn:  grep audio /etc/group
<sirellyn> audio:x:29:pulse
<jollynips> trism: kk ill try it another time, thanks for the help
<zteam> escott, http://pastebin.com/N0T28iLT
<usr13> sirellyn: just uninstall pulseaudio
<sirellyn> and reinstall?  I'll try that.  I'll try the uninstall purge option.
<escott> zteam, hotplug the usb then run dmesg | tail. if your cd is spamming the logs then you'll need to look back further into the history to catch it
<sirellyn> Thanks for the help btw.  This has been driving my crazy for last few days of google searchin
<usr13> sirellyn: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<sirellyn> then apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<usr13> sirellyn: No
<sirellyn> ok
<sirellyn> what next then.
<usr13> sudo apt-get install sox
<iconcur> I know this isn't a ubuntu question but just trying to crowd source for any ideas. I have 60 weights and dimensions in an excel sheet and 5 zip codes i need to estimate shipping for, does anyone one know how to batch these against Fedex.com or using the fedex client?
<sirellyn> done
<din> hi. i am having this strange issue where my audio, when using headphones sounds like the balance is crossed. when the balance is center it sounds like there is a big hole in the audio.
<DANYAL> when I Type "Last" , last: /var/log/wtmp: No such file or directory and Perhaps this file was removed by the operator to prevent logging last info
<din> i recently had the mother board replaced, however it was doing this before then as well.
<din> anyone ever have this issue?
<benassi> as I notice lot of people has sound problems with ubuntu 12.04
<benassi> 64
<din> when headphones are not inserted the sound is fine.
<BB42> does it sound rigth with the earphones if you hear with another device din?
<usr13> sirellyn: sudo apt-get install sox
<sirellyn> I did
<sirellyn> it's done
<usr13> Ok.  See if audio works?
<escott> DANYAL, that message would suggest that creating the wtmp file would be enough to start the logging have you tried that?
<din> BB42, yes. i have also tried several pairs of headphones.
<sirellyn> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<sirellyn> permission still denied
<themoebius> I'm trying to write an upstart job and when I do sudo service <myservice> restart it starts the new process before the old process has finished. I'm having trouble finding out how to make it wait until the current processed has exited. Is there some option for this?
<sirellyn> dsp still doesn't exist
<DANYAL> escott yes but same issue
<usr13> sirellyn: Add yourself to audio
<sirellyn> ok
<zteam> escott, okey, here we go http://pastebin.com/Yk8a6VUT
<escott> zteam, stop being so selective with your dmesg output. i can't tell you anything from that
<usr13> so that at the end of the audio line it has ,sirellyn  (no space)
<sirellyn> sorry is there a command line to do that? I guess I can modify the group list
<escott> DANYAL, did you reboot?
<usr13> sirellyn: sudo vim /etc/group
<zteam> well, since I replugged my usb-stick and run dmesg | tail that was all I got :p
<usr13> sirellyn: if thereis a :  at the end of the line, just type in your user name.
<DANYAL> escott i think my method is wrong can u tell how to install it?
<sirellyn> pulse is there
<sirellyn> just type pulse,myusername ?
<escott> zteam, then use tail -n 20 or something until there is enough context to know there isnt anything before it
<usr13> sirellyn: Yea, that is ok.
<escott> DANYAL, what is "your method"?
<sirellyn> done permission still denied
<sirellyn> when I try to pipe the sound
<sirellyn> and dsp still not in dev directory
<benassi> I don't know how they didn't fix these sounddrivers in ubuntu 12.04 64x :(  shame on developers :/
<zteam> escott, okey, I did an earlier try to, and then I got a little more
<hololight> I want to mount a ntfs partition automati ally on boot using fstab, but when i set this up it always ends with everything having group/owner of root.... what am i missing (not spamming.... lost my connection so i didnt see any answers)
<escott> hololight, you need to add uid= and gid= arguments to the fstab under the options column.
<usr13> sirellyn: Log out and back in again, or reboot
<zteam> escott, but that seems to about my DVD-drive
<sirellyn> ok let me try i'll be back on in a bit
<escott> zteam, the numbers on the left are seconds since boot. so hotplug and then run "dmesg" and scroll up until you find a gap in the numbers. what follows that gap is the hotplug event
<ypaq> can somebody point to a good resource about unattended installs/upgrades and also debconf ?
<guntbert> !automate | ypaq
<ubottu> ypaq: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<lnettroue> I have ran into a question that I have not been able to answer. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck creating a ubuntu USB drive for OSX on windows or ubuntu that works on a OSX Machine?
<chobbs> L3top:  Hey, just dropped in that GT 430. Nearly plug and play :)
<MonkeyDust> lnettroue  please rephrase :)
<sirellyn> back
<sirellyn> popup dialog at login
<ypaq> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lnettroue> They have OSX Laptops that will not boot and want to see if ubuntu will work on them.
<usr13> sirellyn: Is it working?
<lnettroue> Don't have access to a working OSX Machine
<benassi> ubottu, do you have time?
<ubottu> benassi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sirellyn> KDE detected one of more internal devices were removed - Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices
<zteam> escott, aha, that made things alot easier
<sirellyn> And sound didn't start on login
<benassi> ubottu, ttu can you help me xD
<ubottu> benassi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zteam> escott, http://pastebin.com/0VTqAjnD
<usr13> sirellyn: Well, try to play an audio file.
<sirellyn> no dsp listed in dev folder still
<sirellyn> I'll try the audio
<sirellyn> what was the pipe command again?
<guntbert> !askthebot | benassi
<ubottu> benassi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<escott> zteam, no indication that is a u3. formatting should work fine with any formatting tool
<usr13> sirellyn: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> sirellyn: Try that ^^^^^
<L3top> good to hear chobbs. most of my headaches are in 1004.
<L3top> chobbs: and have to do with hdmi audio
<sirellyn> no sounds :-(
<chobbs> L3top:  Yeah, I didn't expect it would be such a chore.
<sirellyn> after I used your command
<sirellyn> what should I say to the KDE dialog that came up with login
<sirellyn> asking me if I want to permanently forget about X devices?
<sirellyn> DE detected that one or more internal devices were removed.
<sirellyn> Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?
<sirellyn> This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed:
<sirellyn> Capture: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<sirellyn> Output: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<L3top> chobbs: btw... not too long from now you will be facing the 304 driver... looking at about a 20% gain in performance and a 20% power reduction... so... when it is avail via PPA I would violate my own ONLY when necessary policy.
<FloodBot1> sirellyn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zteam> escott, , yep, it seems it does to, noticed then I plugged out the usb-stick that it' didn't light up, like it use to
<chobbs> L3top:  Nice, I'll keep an eye out for it! Is that a repo driver or the prop driver?
<L3top> sirelyn 0 chance I want to read 20 posts that one would explain... just so you know.
<chobbs> L3top:  I did havce to install the prop driver to get everything working right.
<sirellyn> sorry :-/
<zteam> escott, after repluged it in, it shows up in Gparted jusdt like expected
<lnettroue> Have multiple OSX laptops that will not boot. Don't have access to a working OSX Machine. Needing to create a bootable Ubuntu from Windows or Ubuntu OS's to boot the OSX Machines
<usr13> sirellyn: Yea, permenatly get rid of them. Yes
<escott> zteam, so then where do things stop working?
<L3top> It is gonna be prop when it drops. Canonical has a tendancy to not change repo drivers unless there is a problem.
<sirellyn> ok.  What is next?
<usr13> sirellyn: Can I pm you?
<sirellyn> sure
<L3top> usr13: I am pretty good in this arena if you get stuck.
<L3top> What are the laptops lnettroue
<lnettroue> They had OSX 10.4 installed on them
<L3top> What is the HW lnettroue
<lnettroue> MAC
<L3top> killin me lnettroue.
<Jordan_U> lnettroue: Calling them "Macs" rather than "OSX Machines" will probably avoid confusion.
<L3top> What, specifically, are the machines? Are they intel macs? Are they PPCs? Are they minimacs? Are they macbook pros? etc etc
<zteam> escott, well, like I said earlier my computer refuses to boot from this usb-stick, I readed that u can fool bios treat the usb-stick like a usb-harddrive by adding a second partition to it
<lnettroue> ok it is a bunch of IBOOK G4's they are all running the OSX OS or they did. and now none boot I got thrown into this just a few days ago. I have not been able to create the boot for ubuntu since I am new to the APPLE world. They are moving to Ubuntu for me
<L3top> OSX spans many many versions.
<L3top> lnettroue: if these are PPCs there is a specific version you should use
<escott> zteam, i dont see how that would matter. bioses can support different boot methods if they choose to, but having one or more partitions shouldn't really matter
<Ogredude> Hiya folks.
<escott> zteam, what happens when you try to boot the liveUSB
<zteam> escott, sometimes it boot (quite rarerly, most of the time it refuses, and try to boot from another drive instead
<Ogredude> I'm pretty confused on one bit of setting up this cron job.  I understand that `blahblah 2>&1` redirects stderr to stdout. But I'm really wanting to throw away any output no matter what. I'm seeing a couple constructions for this when I google, either `blahblah > /dev/null 2>&1` or `blahblah &> /dev/null`. What is the diff between these two and which one should I use?
<lnettroue> not personal they use for insurance sells. All there software works in ubuntu so they are changing for me from the mac's and older soft versions. They all have the open firmware not sure version but shoud be same since they are all purchased together. They did have the OSX 10.4 Tiger installed
<escott> zteam, sometimes isn't very descriptive. any pattern to the sometimes? (what port it is plugged into? hot or cold boot?
<Yoshi2889> Hey all, when I use my function keys on my keyboard to lower the brightness, when the screen dims to save power and I "un-dim" it again, the brightness jumps back to what it was before I lowered it, how can I fix this?
<TLFADE> anyone knows something similar to calibre (e-book manager) but for handling documents like office and so...
<lnettroue> If i can not get it figured here I'm just going to trow them all away and get new machines
<zteam> escott, I haven't been able to found any pattern at all
<L3top> >/dev/null 2>&1 I have no idea how that could possibly do what you want Ogredude. &> /dev/null will. This sends  both stdin and stdout to the void null hole that is /dev/null
<Ogredude> L3top: okay. So `blahblah &> /dev/null` will take any possible output of the command and just trash it.
<Ogredude> one of the resources I found the first one at is http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/disable-the-mail-alert-by-crontab-command/
<zteam> escott, it seems to happen quite randomly, seems to me i'ts just some silly bug in my Bios or something
<L3top> Ogredude: this is a question best asked in #bash  but yes... I believe that will accomplish what you want
<Ogredude> L3top: thanks for the recommendation of #bash, I came here because it's where I'm most likely to find decent help without ridicule :)
<Erealz> how to i give a user permission to run certain programs and or services ??
<robotti^_> can anybody recommend partition size for linux? Because I am going to install windows 7 and ubuntu on same SSD. It is 50GB
<zteam> escott,  so idealy I should just wait until they release BIOS-update, but since my motherboard is 4 years old, I havent too much hope of that :p
<L3top> Ogredude: it is brutal in there... but just ask what will send stdout and stderr to /dev/null and I believe that will be the answer, without offending your tender sensibilities.
<solifugus> anyone know how to disable a scratchpad or make it less sensitive so I can type?
<Yoshi2889> Hey all, when I use my function keys on my keyboard to lower the brightness, when the screen dims to save power and I "un-dim" it again, the brightness jumps back to what it was before I lowered it, how can I fix this?
<DanielHoffman> i am having some xbox live trouble with an ubuntu gateway
<Ogredude> L3top: thanks for the advice
<EmmaClippinger> hey
<EmmaClippinger> What is the difference between HdMedia and NetInstall on Ubuntu?
 * Erealz how to i give a user permission to run certain programs and or services ??
<EmmaClippinger> I want to put it on a USB stick and install it on a laptop that doesn't have a CD drive.
<EmmaClippinger> I'm using UNetBootin'
 * L3top does not understand EmmaClippinger's question
<EmmaClippinger> also, the USB bootables UNetBootin' has created are NOT booting my dell netbook    :-((((  "Operating system missing" even though i go into bios and select correct boot order and stuff
<EmmaClippinger> L3top you know how on UNetBootin' you can select which version of Ubuntu you want to put on the bootable usb stick?
<solifugus> Can the driver for the scratchpad be found and removed?
<EmmaClippinger> That's where there are three version, the Live, and then two others
<robotti^_> what is good minimum size for ubuntu partition?
<L3top> EmmaClippinger: keep in mind the name of the application. What are you using unetbootin on... and what are you trying to install?
<EmmaClippinger> well it's a great app, on sourceforge
<EmmaClippinger> i'm running it on Mac OS X 10.7 Lion
<EmmaClippinger> but it works on windows and linux as well (the UNetBootin app)
<EmmaClippinger> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<zteam> EmmaClippinger, as far I know Ubuntu doesn't support net installs, but a "net-install" means it just download most of the components from Internet, instead of having all files directly on the usb-stick
<usr13> EmmaClippinger: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<usr13> EmmaClippinger: Are you doing this from a Ubuntu system?  OR from a MS Windows OS?
<EmmaClippinger> HdMedia sounds like it was meant for being a TiVO (do not want)
<L3top> I see. U=universal net=network boot=boot in=installer
<EmmaClippinger> and NetInstall sounds like most of the data comes from the net (do not want again)
<Jimbo> Hello
<L3top> usr13: mac
<EmmaClippinger> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<EmmaClippinger> errm
<Jimbo> http://epicfreeprizes.com/?ref=178172
<Jimbo> http://epicfreeprizes.com/?ref=178172
<EmmaClippinger> so What is the difference between HdMedia and NetInstall on Ubuntu?
<solifugus> Can I pay ubuntu to help me get my f*ing scratchpad to stop jumping my dang cursor all over?
<usr13> EmmaClippinger: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<MonkeyDust> solifugus  ubuntu is a product
<zteam> EmmaClippinger, I just explained that for you =)
 * L3top would guess Hd means high density instead of high def in this circumstance, vs download packages. I would go HD
<MonkeyDust> solifugus  why not just ask your question
<solifugus> MonkeyDust, because nobody seems to have an answer....
<solifugus> I've asked it many times over the last few weeks.. and googled..
<MonkeyDust> solifugus  that happens
<usr13> solifugus: If you give some specific information, someone may be able to help you.
<solifugus> yeah.. for common problems..  never got nvidia to work and still cannot type long letter or program because of the scratchpad
<MonkeyDust> solifugus  maybe because you are the only one who has that issue
<EmmaClippinger> zteam... WHOOSH lol.  I'm going to ask somebody who has a clue, thanks.
<solifugus> MonkeyDust, according to google, I am not.. and I've had this issue on other laptops
<escott> !attitude | EmmaClippinger thats uncalled for
<ubottu> EmmaClippinger thats uncalled for: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EmmaClippinger> L3top thank you for the USEFUL information.
<EmmaClippinger> ubottu, if you're going to volunteer don't have an obnoxious, shitty attitude like zteam
<ubottu> EmmaClippinger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EmmaClippinger> thanks.
<solifugus> you'd think one could at least disable the scratch pad .. or at least install nvidia's drivers from nvidia.. or something
<EmmaClippinger> passive aggressive FAGGOT.  lol bye
<L3top> EmmaClippinger: We are all just volunteers. Please do not disparrage those trying to help, with no alterior motive.
 * L3top now hopes they cannot install.
<jmad980> L3top: he already ragequit :P
<usr13> L3top: I think it was only a failed attempt at humor
<escott> solifugus, one can do all those things if one wants to.
<solifugus> I will pay a reasonable to ubuntu to figure out how to install nvidia drivers and to fix the scratchpad...  So I can let the rest of the world know..
<MonkeyDust> solifugus  nvidia and linux/linus thorvalds are not the best of friends
<alusion> When shopping for a laptop to serve as a dedicated Ubuntu machine, what should I keep in mind / look for
<laserlion> Solifugus: When you say Scratchpad, do you mean the touchpad?
<MonkeyDust> alusion  type !hardware
<laserlion> Did she mean the touchpad? lol
<laserlion> or he
<escott> solifugus, for your scratchpad?? you can mess around with xinput settings. and please drop the "i would pay comments" if you want to pay then contact canonical and get paid support. this is a volunteer channel
<L3top> alusion: it is my belief that thinkpads have the most linux friendly hw atm. They seem to have taken great concern over it.
<Payl> hi guys, any1 know how do i easily setup wifi? i tried wifi-radar but couldn't really connect probably because i'm too stupid to configure it.
<L3top> alusion: do NOT get a laptop with hybrid graphics, intel/nvidia intel/ATI ATI/ATI.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| Payl
<ubottu> Payl: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alusion> Is the graphics the #1 thing to watch out for? What is ideal then, L3top ?
<laserlion> alusion: 2nd'd. My Intel/ATI-setup is a pain..
<Alucard_> sup peeps so what do you linuxers do for fun? Free time on ubuntu?
<Wally> So what do you people think of Nvidia?
<escott> alusion, pure intel is pretty solid
<L3top> both ATI and nVidia have abandoned support in linux for hybrids.
<MonkeyDust> alusion  i'm happy with intel on my old lappy
<Alucard_> what do linux users do on their linux universe of computing, do you guys have games?
<MonkeyDust> Alucard_  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<alusion> STeam is being ported to linux soon
<sbattey> Alucard_ Valve is porting Steam to ubuntu…and there are already lots of games that can run under wine, some with direct OpenGL support for faster graphics processing.
<escott> !games | Alucard_
<ubottu> Alucard_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Alucard_> linux games?
<_ericcc> Any suggestions for a decent remote access program for ubuntu. I have a Windows laptop at work abstract would like to access my Linux machine at home
<Alucard_> no but like, big titles like half life or fallout or whatever
<sbattey> _ericcc Lik an ssh server?
<escott> _ericcc, access being shell or gui?
<L3top> alusion: the common wisdom for windows laptops is to includ a low powered intel chipset integrated and a high powered ATI/nVidia for complicated rendering... and none have support for linux... simply avoid them. 6 months ago i would have told you to go nVidia all the way... but the latest intel drivers rock out with their thing out... with low power consumption. ivybridge notwithstanding.
<_ericcc> I'm trying to learn Linux . 3days young on the new OS. I want acess to the terminal to learn commands cutting those slow days
<alusion> I was really hoping to get an ivy bridge laptop
<escott> _ericcc, if all you want is a shell. sudo apt-get install openssh-server, and then download and install putty on your computer at work
<pepopowitz> question: every time I download AMD GPU drivers and install them manually it never works and my xorg is always fubar'd is there a guide I can follow?
<timmy12> hey guys,  I just installed Ubuntu and my 2nd gfx card will not work, any ideas?
<alusion> I see what you mean, L3top. Could you possibly check this out http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/3259b0e8#/3259b0e8/1
<L3top> alusion: for the record the discrete GPU uses the integrated head. NONE are supported by the manufacturer in linux.
<L3top> SOME ivy bridge works... SOME do not. I will not guide your wallet with my limited experience alusion. I hope you understand.
<escott> pepopowitz, why are you downloading the drivers from AMD. why not use jockey-gtk
<pepopowitz> are those the latest?
<alusion> I see, thanks for the information L3top. Hybrid graphics are a no go.
<alusion> I feel like sometimes I am playing russian roulette with troubleshooting pain
<pepopowitz> escott: wait is that the one in the restricted that says post update?
<L3top> Not unless you are a glutton for punishment alusion.
<pepopowitz> escott: oh nevermind that is the additional tool. I installed those but I dont think its the latest
<alusion> It's always a learning experience is how I will tend to see it ๏_๏
<escott> pepopowitz, i dont know if they are the latest, but since you are having problems i would start with the jockey tool which will do much of the work for you
<pepopowitz> escott: I did but Im having some PlayOnLinux issues and they wont talk to me till I Install the latest
<_ericcc> Escort: thanks ill give it a shot tonight
<_ericcc> Edit: escott*
<L3top> intel/ATI cannot use the fglrx driver on vga switcheroo. intel/nVidia SOMETIMES works with bumblebee. It is a waste of hardware IMO. My current pecking order is Intel GPU, nVidia GPU, ATI GPU, nVidia hybrid, ATI hybrid.
<pepopowitz> escott: I found a guide on Ubuntu wiki hopefully this will work
<L3top> The latest Intel graphics accelleration requires much less sticker value to work well... and indeed the latest iteration is hit or miss. Nvidia tends to do well, but there are some regression issues in the 295.40 driver in precise repos, and it has to work a lot harder to do the same thing. I find the remaining ATI GPUs to be... glitchy as heck with the current architecture... and the fglrx is lost on the ATI hybrids, and there is a lot
<L3top>  of bugginess with the bumblebee stuff. I would avoid hybrids like the plague.
<playman> does the ubuntu have some kind of a command that checks the whole system for corrupt system files?
<MonkeyDust> playman  try fsck
<bekks> playman: No. What do you mean by "corrupt system files"?
<benassi> how to fix ubuntu 12.04 64x sound driver
<benassi> ?
<L3top> alusion: these are my opinions, not reflective of Ubuntu. I just deal with autodetect install of every chipset on the planet on an unsupported ubuntu derivative.
<playman> bekks: the system wont boot now into XBMC and I was wondering if there was some way to check the system files like in it's possible in windows
<bekks> playman: Better check the logs whats happening with XBMC.
<xlREDlx> quick question what are the Open Source amd drivers called (like nvidia nouveal)
<L3top> benassi: there is no way I can troubleshoot your issue with that level of detail.
<|Long|> have anyone here used lvm2?
<playman> MonkeyDust: for that command I have to boot from live cd right?
<bekks> xlREDlx: "modules".
<bekks> |Long|: Why?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MonkeyDust> playman  bekks makes more sense
<L3top> xlREDlx: xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<|Long|> bekks, well i just installed lvm2, but i dont see it on apps folder
<L3top> xlREDlx: it will read as radeon from xorg.conf or lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<bekks> |Long|: Erm, it is a logical volume manager, not a user-driven-app.
<playman> bekks: yea I tried to look trough the logs and some some warnings and errors, but nothing that could help me or tell me what's wrong :S
<Jordan_U> |Long|: What is your end goal?
<|Long|> bekks, i need to launch it where it be?
<MonkeyDust> |Long|  lvm2 is a *way* of doing something, it's not a program
<xlREDlx> ok L3top i need it for an APU since the closed ones are giving me shit preformance with gnome 3x
<L3top> xlREDlx: Language is an issue here... please mind it. Please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<|Long|> Jordan_U, i have JOBD i need to make a lvm for all of it
<bekks> |Long|: http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-lvm-guide/
<benassi> L3top, I can't record sound.. If I record I get really bad sound.. really bad... with noise.. but when nothing is runing.. that mean pc  i like just turned on I hear myself on speakers.... and it is clear
<timmy12> Hey guys, how do I get my crossfired gfx card to work in Ubuntu?
<xlREDlx> L3top what do you mean by out put? all that popped up is the model (6320 so you know)
<laserlion> p
<mon> evening
<L3top> benassi: please give me a pastebin of sudo aplay -l         ask if you do not know what a pastebin is
<level09> what is this process ? usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<L3top> I am asking you xlREDlx if you type lspci -nn | grep VGA in a terminal... what it replies
<benassi> L3top,  http://pastebin.com/PJvfW24J
<|Long|> bekks, i though lvm2 is a GUI version NOT a cmd
<xlREDlx> VGA copatible controller AMD bla bla nee ATI wrestler Radeon HD 6320, [1002:9806]
<L3top> xlREDlx: what is the problem you are having with the fglrx driver? and... are you still using it without knowing? lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2      kernel modules
<merp_> Hi guys. I'm having trouble with ubuntu finding my built=in microphone. I'm running 12.04 on a Toshiba Satellite. Any help would be greatl;y appreciated!
<L3top> one moment benassi.
<xlREDlx> Im using the drivers I downloaded from the website and im just getting bad preformance, Gnome 3x based DEs are slow Unity is slow I have to use Gnome2 or LXDE
<merp_> ...
<mon> merp_> do you have pulseaudio volume control installed?
<merp_> No.
<L3top> xlREDlx: I would stick to the repos... for one. 2 there are a couple of known conflicts with adobe flash and the fglrx.  However I would expect on the 6k series you would notice a marked improvement.
<mon> it makes it easier to set up - imho
<merp_> sudo apt-get install What package for pulseaudio?
<mon> pavucontrol
<mon> i think
<ppine> hello, i have a system with only one partition ( / ) if i boot a live session, delete all folders except my home folder, then do a fresh install without formating my drive, will i then keep all my contents in the /home folder?
<xlREDlx> L3top : I was using the repos and I got bad preformance, so I tried the ones from the website and I still get bad preformanec, (these where botht eh closes source ones) I read that people got good preformance with the Opensource ones but I dont know the name or where to find them
<benassi> :)
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<DanielHoffman> When I conect to Xbox Live through a ubuntu gateway, I can talk to everyone except for one person in my freind. help would be appreciated!
<escott> xlREDlx, just uninstall fglrx and you will have the open source drivers
<L3top> not forgotten you benassi... just bedtime... which is sort of chaos here... I will get back to you and xlREDlx in a moment
<ibro> Pls don't wanna  be a noob but can anyone help me with a guide on how to upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ibro
<ppine>  hello, i have a system with only one partition ( / ) if i boot a live session, delete all folders except my
<ubottu> ibro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ppine>                home folder, then do a fresh install without formating my drive, will i then keep all my contents in the
<ppine>                /home folder?
<xlREDlx> escott : so just run a sudo apt-get remove fglrx?
<ppine> oops
<subz3r0> ibro: upgrade to 11.10, then to 12.04
<FloodBot1> ppine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanielHoffman> run sudo do-release-upgrade
<merp_> Thanks, mon, you are a genius and it let me have my mic back!
<mon> cool :)
<escott> xlREDlx, if thats the package name. im not sure what the fglrx package is
<DanielHoffman> or i found a ay to upgrade with APT-fast
<Jordan_U> ppine: Yes, but you can also just skip the deleting of all folders since the Ubuntu installer will basically do that itself.
<drroller> I am having problems installing a package if someone could take a peek - http://pastebin.ca/2172335
<benassi> L3top,  nor problem .. it is 1:10 A.M,
<atari2600a> anyone know when alien arena 7.60 will hit the repos
<ppine> Jordan_U: allright, i will try this then, i am a little affraid tough, if it doenst work, im losing 160gb of music and film
<L3top> That isnt exactly true escott...  this is the proper way to move from fglrx back to radeon once installed. They fight. http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/10/manually-removing-fglrx-from-ubuntu.html
<DanielHoffman> I am having some Ubuntu Gateway problems with my Xbox
<Jordan_U> ppine: No matter what you do, you should have anything you really care about backed up.
<merp_> mon, now i have pulseaudio saying i have an input device, and sound settings, thinking I don't??
<ibro> Ok thanks
<DanielHoffman> i can talk to everyone except for 1 person
<escott> xlREDlx, see L3top's instructions above
<DanielHoffman> it cant join a party
<ppine> Jordan_U: correct, the problem is there's no space for backup atm.
<L3top> That was a cursoral look... I have the actual commands in a script... one moment and I will pastebin
<mon> merp_ > i don't get what you mean - did it stop working?
<xlREDlx> so just run the 4 commands linked in the blog thing?
<ppine> Jordan_U: but since i figured this would work and u confirming this, i bet my chances.
<L3top> xlREDlx: http://pastebin.com/RPLqcv6z
<L3top> That is the no muss no fuss defacto way to handle flgrx to radeon transition... without fail
<ibro>  
<merp_> No, it's just that I'm not sure which application is correct. Pulse is telling me Ubuntu has found my microphone while Sound Settings tells me it hasn't.
<mon> i never really use the sound settings - i'll look at my own setup...
<xlREDlx> ok running now will update if I run into problem/ when its done
<ibro> Would I lose da contents of my home of I upgrade that way
<ibro> Panicky
<L3top> ibro: What way? do-release-upgrade?
<DanielHoffman> yes and there is a way to do it all with apt-fast
<ibro> Yes
<DanielHoffman> if you have it
<L3top> no ibro... that is why it exists.
 * L3top hearts apt-fast, but is unfamilair using it to upgrade to LTS
<playman> could any one help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099205/
<ibro> Fill me in on the way
<DanielHoffman> just go to /etc/apt/sources.list, change natty (or which one you are using) to precise (Ubuntu 12.04
<DanielHoffman> )
<DanielHoffman> and then run sudo apt-fast dist-upgrade
<merp_> mon, here is what i mean: http://www.flickr.com/photos/82952014@N03/
<L3top> playman: most people do not want to follow and read links to try and help. I would rather type this than possibly read a 1000 lines of unuseful information. Please summerize your problem in a few sentences.
<ibro> Apt way would work from 11.04 to 12
<drroller> I am having problems installing a package if someone could take a peek - http://pastebin.ca/2172335
<DanielHoffman> yes, if you do what i said it will work
<L3top> same goes for you drroller.
<playman> L3top: sorry about that
<DanielHoffman> unless ubuntu changed the repositories (ubuntu 11.04 should still work)
<L3top> ibro:  I am sure DanielHoffman is correct if that is what he told you to do.... which it seems to have been.
<DanielHoffman> yes it is
<ibro> Thanks you da man
<psychogenik> How do I start up my laptop built in webcam on 12.04? it worked during installation
<DanielHoffman> i would recommend you do it with apt-fast but apt-get should work as well.
<L3top> !cookie | DanielHoffman
<ubottu> DanielHoffman: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mon> merp try restart pulseaudio
<DanielHoffman> thanks
<merp_> Hi guys. I'm having trouble with ubuntu finding my built=in microphone. I'm running 12.04 on a Toshiba Satellite. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I have now installed pulse, which says I have a microphone, but my sound settings think otherwise. See here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/82952014@N03/
<merp_> Thanks, mon.
<L3top> merp_: what version of ubuntu are you on that you had to install pulse?
<merp_> L3top, 12.04....
<ibro> Trying it now .
<merp_> "I'm running 12.04"
<L3top> merp_: pulse is installed by default. Color me confused.
<merp_> Huh.
<benassi> L3top,  no it's not.. I had to install it
<merp_> Thats weird.
<benassi> :/
<DanielHoffman> maybe not i kubuntu xubuntu or others
<mon> l3top > he didnt install pulseaudio - just the mixer
<playman> allright any one that can help me with this ubuntu 10.4LTS XBMC setup, the XBMC refuses to start now and I have this error report http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099205/ XBMC was working fine until I get some errors with it's plugins, then I decided to reboot and now xbmc refuses to boot, instead i get the linux log in screen now
<mon> the volume control
 * L3top hates pulse and had to remove it... does not understand
<L3top> pavucontrol?
<mon> yeah
<L3top> playman: you know #xbmc is its own channel right?
<L3top> playman: you are much more likely to get a more accurate answer there.
<playman> L3top: no I did not, thanks for that
 * L3top is on the #linuxmce side of things... bothers him to fix xbmc stuff... lol
<benassi> L3top,  it's my turn :D
<AverageJB> whats the best way to check for ddose
<AverageJB> my node is getting 77Mbs
<AverageJB> I wanna see which IP is sending that
<xlREDlx> AverageJB see if it was posted on 4chan
<BlouBlou> AverageJB: install firestarter and check the log, or gufw... anyways, if you're being ddoses, contact your isp
<BlouBlou> ddosed*
<merp_> this too: http://www.flickr.com/photos/82952014@N03/7600236288/in/photostream/lightbox/
<merp_> anyone on my question?
<xlREDlx> L3top : done its working great from what I can tell thanks for the help
<mon> merp > did you get my pm?
<merp_> mon, yes.
<merp_> How should I go about fixing this?
<drroller> I am having problems installing a package if someone could take a peek - http://pastebin.ca/2172335 - this is the error, I don't understand it - dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg-turbo8-dev_1.1.90+svn733-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<drroller>  trying to overwrite '/usr/include/turbojpeg.h', which is also in package libjpeg-turbo 1.1.1-20110517
<merp_> Rghrgrrhghghhh
<mon> does the microphone work?
<BrotherGA2> So I haven't used Ubuntu for about 2-3 years, so I don't really know anything about Unity. I just installed it yesterday and I'm not really digging it. I don't want to give up on it completely, but want to use an alternative in the meantime. Is sudo apt-get install gnome-shell the best way to do this?
<zykotick9> !notunity | BrotherGA2
<ubottu> BrotherGA2: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bwat47> BrotherGA2: Its one way to do it, no harm in trying gnome-shell to see if you like it, installing it doesn't bring in many dependencies or anything since ubuntu already uses most of the gnome 3 stack. If you want something more gnome 2 like you can try sudo apt-get install gnome-panel, which gives you a session very similar to gnome 2 (gnome panel ported to gtk3)
<DanielHoffman> droller: try sudo apt-et -f install
<DanielHoffman> droller: try sudo apt-get -f install
<bekks> DanielHoffman: How is that going to help?
<BrotherGA2> Thanks for the suggestions folks zykotick9 ubottu bwat47
<nibblyn> BrotherGA2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic/108916#108916
<drroller> DanielHoffman, -f install then my packages that won't install?
<bekks> It will forcibly overwrite some file that is provided by a ubuntu package.
<DanielHoffman> well, apt-get -f install corrects dependencies
<bekks> DanielHoffman: And it will forcibly overwrite that file with another file from some PPA.
<zykotick9> drroller: the "sudo apt-get -f install" is a general fix apt, it's not going to help in your case.  you have a package issue... 2 packages one file, i'd try removing the old if possible...
<Dr_willis> BrotherGA2,  Unityhas some really neat features that are not totally obvious. :)  Check out the various Ubuntu blog sites for unity tricks and tips and guides
<benassi> L3top,  are you there?
<L3top> no.
<DanielHoffman> sometimes yes
<drroller> zykotick9, How can I tell what package has the conflicting file?
<L3top> I keed I keed... what did I ask you for?
<BrotherGA2> Dr_willis: thanks. I'll do some googling. I don't want to give up on it completely, I just don't want to be stuck into just unity until I get more comfortable with it.
<drroller> zykotick9,  here is the whole error message http://pastebin.ca/2172335
<L3top> benassi: ?
<Dr_willis> BrotherGA2,  i find unity very useable.  With some of the tweaks and addons out for it.. it has some nice features.
<benassi> L3top, can you help me fix it?
<glitsj16> drroller: where did you get libjpeg-turbo 1.1.1-20110517? sounds like an older package that's not in 12.04 by default ..
<drroller> glitsj16, not sure is that the problem child? how can I uninstall it without knowing its name?
<drroller> I tried to open the package manager but it kept trying to autofix without success over and over
<glitsj16> drroller: that is its name, right there in your error
<L3top> benassi: I am like a cat... I am easily distracted by shiny things...
<drroller> glitsj16, E: Unable to locate package libjpeg-turbo8-dev_1.1.90
<drroller> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libjpeg-turbo8-dev_1.1.90'
<L3top> I do not remember your question benassi.
<benassi> L3top, I can't record sound.. If I record I get really bad sound.. really bad... with noise.. but when nothing is runing.. that mean pc  i like just turned on I hear myself on speakers.... and it is clear
<glitsj16> drroller: the package name is libjpeg-turbo8-dev, version is what's after the _ part
<Dr_willis> the packate name will no have the Version # in it i imagine.
<L3top> benassi: I am outside in the wilderness... my laptop may die before I finish enjoying it. I will return if I drop.
<L3top> benassi: You have pulse installed yes? and pavucontrol?
<drroller> glitsj16, Package libjpeg-turbo8-dev is not installed, so not removed
<benassi> yes
<benassi> L3top, yes both
<glitsj16> drroller: correct, but that's the one you'd want in 12.04, it's the package called 'libjpeg-turbo' that's causing the issue
<L3top> benassi: I would drop them both... though I am not sure that is an approved Ubuntu solution, and talk directly to alsa.
<glitsj16> drroller: because of that older package (no clue how you got that) the ubuntu precise one won't install
<L3top> 4%
<benassi> L3top,  so you say.. you want me to deinstall them?
<benassi> remove*
<drroller> glitsj16, It won't let me uninstall, it just keeps going back to - drroller@FileServer:~$ sudo apt-get remove libjpeg-turbo
<drroller> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<drroller> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drroller>  libjpeg8-dev : Depends: libjpeg-turbo8-dev (>= 1.1.90+svn722-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<L3top> benassi: I do not feel comfortable telling you to do so in an ubuntu support channel... but it would be the first thing I personally did.
<L3top> benassi: however I am going to drop soon
<glitsj16> drroller: i might have missed it but you are on ubuntu 12.04 correct?
<drroller> yes, updated from 10
<Entricular> test
<L3top> benassi: I would not take reccomendations from someone who would not be around in 5 min to guide me the "right" way
<benassi> man.. I am here 9 hours looking for solution
<benassi> :"()
<L3top> sorry benassi... I am here rather a lot... but... I have to do things shortly. I do not believe I will return.
<drroller> glitsj16, Yes, upgraded from 10
<benassi> L3top,  ok cya and thx
<L3top> benassi: Google your specific issue. There are known bugs.
<glitsj16> drroller: okay, before doing what i'm suggesting, better ask confirmation here from more knowledgeable people .. i'd check if there's files called libjpeg-turbo (without 8) under /var/lib/dpkg/info and remove those .. after that my guess is you'll be able to install the precise version .. can someone confirm this might be a leftover from drroller's 10.04?
<L3top> benassi: Telling people to google things is frowned upon here... howeve I believe you will find a solution considering the amount of time you spent here.
<L3top> see ya
<benassi> well I found people with same problem.. but without solution :/ cya
#ubuntu 2012-07-19
<nibblyn> benassi, can't pick you up, too complicated for me, however, can you describe your prob?
<benassi> well if I go to alesmixer
<benassi> I see all my things ok
<drroller> glitsj16, I went to that directory, here is a list libjpeg62:amd64 libjpeg62:amd64     libjpeg-turbo8:amd64
<drroller>  libjpeg62:amd64 libjpeg-turbo8:amd64
<drroller> libjpeg-turbo8:amd64
<drroller>  libjpeg8:amd64      libjpeg8-dev:amd64     libjpeg-turbo8:amd64
<drroller>  libjpeg-turbo
<drroller>  libjpeg-dev            libjpeg-turbo-progs
<FloodBot1> drroller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benassi> but my microphone is always turned on and reciving signal.. so it is automaticly playing sound to my headphones... I can hear youtube.. so it comes like karaoke
<benassi> if I try to record my mic is really bad
<dreamy_> lspci checks on pci devices, lsusb for usb . wich one checks for the vga port? anyone helping?
<glitsj16> drroller: now you know pastebin is the way to go for those kind of posts .. can you please pastebin that?
<zykotick9> dreamy_: "lspci | grep -i vga" should work
<goddard> whats a good app for web data scrapping?
<dreamy_> ty
<benassi> if I try to record my mic is really bad <--- that is when problem started.. I know how to fix this with auto playing but .. sound is still awful when recording nibblyn
<nibblyn> benassi, ok, your mic is always on and boosted. if I were you, I would try to install jackd. This is an insane advice, but, it worked for me :)
<zykotick9> dreamy_: use "lspci -v | grep -i vga" if you have one of those hybrid-dual vga setups
<benassi> on win7 worked like charm
<drroller> glitsj16, http://pastebin.ca/2172350
<escott> benassi, hae you checked the alsa website/mailing lists
<laserlion> Hi guys. How do I extend my desktop with a TV over HDMI? I get a mirrored screen now, and can't seem to find the settings..
<glitsj16> drroller: k, taking a look
<nibblyn> benassi, which chipset do you have?
<zykotick9> laserlion: what video card?
<benassi> nibblyn,  Card: HDA Intel                                      F1:  Help               │
<benassi> │ Chip: Realtek ALC888
<Chamunks> I'm playing with the Color app in ubuntu precise i would like to calibrate my webcam but when it comes to install targets step
<Chamunks> it faceplants.
<laserlion> Intel/ATI HD5650 (if I remember correctly) set to descrete only in BIOS.
<Chamunks> Could not find requested package
<Chamunks> gcm-calibrate requests to install the following software package to provide additional features: shared-color-targets
<jen> what are those things called that you put on the startup screen on ubuntu?
<jen> I totally forgot
<Dr_willis> !info shared-color-targets
<Chamunks> sorry about the multiline just didnt seem worthy of a paste
<ubottu> Package shared-color-targets does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> laserlion: "lspci -v | grep -i vga" might give the specifics (which might help the channel) ati=i don't help
<Dr_willis> !info gcm-calibrate
<ubottu> Package gcm-calibrate does not exist in precise
<glitsj16> drroller: try 'sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libjpeg-turbo $HOME/Desktop' to take that out of the package manager's memory so to speak and try installing libjpeg-turbo8-dev again
<Dr_willis> laserlion,  ati has its own special 'control center' when using the fglrx drivers to tweak those settings. I forget its name.
<jen> what are those things called that you put on the startup screen on ubuntu?
<nibblyn> benassi, hum, belive me I know how complicated things can be with sound :) for recording which software do you use?
<dreamy_> zykotick9, are you good with LCD related issues?
<benassi> nibblyn,  sound recorder from ubuntu itself
<zykotick9> dreamy_: what's the issue?
<jen> what are those things called that you put on the startup screen on ubuntu?
<laserlion> zykotick9, thanks. Dr_willis : Do you mean a program like Catalyst on windows?
<dreamy_> zykotick9, do you think that installig a driver for my LCD could correct what migth be wrong on my on screen display menu
<dreamy_> ?
<dreamy_> zykotick9, sorry im not shure if my question was clear
<zykotick9> dreamy_: very doubtful!  i've never heard of an LCD driver in gnu/linux.  settings yes, drivers, never...
<Dr_willis> laserlion,  yep
<jen> anyone know?
<laserlion> Dr_willis, Ah, dash found it. Thanks!
<SlickOne> jen: What ?
<Dr_willis> jen,  things?
<jen> Dr_willis, can't you change the login screen picture? I forget what its called like backsplash or something...splashscreen?
<zykotick9> dreamy_: you issue could be the lcd not giving the video card it's correct settings automatically (i've heard of that issue).  But if you are having resolution issues - it's most likely related to your video driver/setup.
<Dr_willis> jen,  The wallpaper changes to the one the user has selected as a default feature in 12.04 - You can easially find and edit the default wallpaper image if you want to.
<nibblyn> benassi, yep. hmm, well, I told you, I would try a reset, if you install jack it will somehow force alsa to reinitialize. It is not a technical advice. For me, you have to reconfigure alsa as a first (logical) step.
<Dr_willis> Wallpaper is not a slpash screen.. its a wallpaper. ;)
<jen> Dr_willis, I do not have 12.04
<Dr_willis> jen,  lack of details is details lacking..
<Dr_willis> ;)
<benassi> nibblyn,  Enable realtime process priority?  yer or no ?
<dreamy_> zykotick9, video driver could be the 3d card driver?
<zykotick9> dreamy_: yes they're the same thing
<jen> Dr_willis, Im sure this is 11.04 ocelot, if that is what you are wondering
<Dr_willis>  /usr/share/backgrounds or /usr/share/wallpapers I think has the default login screen wallpaper image in it somewhere.
<Dr_willis> Theres some GDM tweak tools that let you change the wallpaper also.
<melkor> Is it possible to make nautilus sort alphabetical instead of by order added?
<nibblyn> benassi,  are you dpkg reconfiguring? (btw, it is usually not! necessary, but you can try both)
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, im curious what the aplication color is doing installed by default if its not supported.
<dreamy_> zykotick9, i get image just for 1 second, but its not just when im at linux, its also when im booting or doing whatever
<dreamy_> zykotick9, thats why i thinkg i got a prob with the On screeen display setttings
<jen> Dr_willis, so I put something in that folder and it will be set as my login screen?
<zykotick9> dreamy_: what video card?  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Dr_willis> jen,  the wallpaper image that the login manager uses is in one of those directories..
<dreamy_> i know it
<drroller> glitsj16, thank you, that seems to have solved it :)
<Dr_willis> jen,  you could edit it.. or edit the login manager configs.
<jen> gah forget it x-x
<glitsj16> drroller: one less thing :) you're welcome
<dreamy_> its a radeon m6 ly or a radeon 7000. , i like old hardware
<Dr_willis> jen,  its just a image you replace with some other one using the same name....
<dreamy_> zykotick9
<tripelb> Anyone know how to St up the iso to flash drive -- using a MacBook?
<zykotick9> dreamy_: good luck.  i can't/won't help you.
<Dr_willis> tripelb,  you mean using OS-X ?
<dreamy_> zykotick9, ty for your time
<glitsj16> drroller: and thanks for the confidence lol, if there was a competion for the slowest support thread, i'm sure i'd qualify
<nibblyn> benassi, as a general advice, when I mess with audio settings (like alsa - jack) i have to reboot, so if you reconfigure restart the daemon (or reboot)
<sakuramboo> is there a way to have libSDL_sound1.2:i386 not conflict with libSDL_sound1.2 when trying to install?
<DanielHoffman> Is there a way to use a network printer in ubuntu server?
<rinzler-dos> I need to see what processes are taking up CPU time in real time. Is there something other than task manager that can do this for me?
<drroller> glitsj16, hey, you are the one that spoke up, that you get the virtual beer ;)
<DanielHoffman> ps aux
<Dr_willis> DanielHoffman,  configure it using the cups config tools.  the cups web interface is very handy
<chobbs> rinzler: top
<zykotick9> rinzler-dos: top or the much cooler htop
<glitsj16> drroller: cheers heh
<DanielHoffman> that displays tasks mem and cpu
<ghostchick> rinzler-dos,  htop
<GuestUser02130> How do you block your ip address in xchat ?
<Dr_willis> !cloak | GuestUser02130
<ubottu> GuestUser02130: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<gnubie> jen>  http://ubuntu-tweak.com/   ubuntu tweak has a function to change your login wallpaper
<Chamunks> Dr_willis,  http://imagebin.org/221326
<DanielHoffman> Is there a way to easily use a network printer in ubuntu server?
<Chamunks> is there a way to complete the work the ubuntu team didn't here?
<GuestUser02130> Dr_willis: thanks
<rinzler-dos> ghostchick: thanks
<Dr_willis> DanielHoffman,  use the cups web interface to add/configure your printer..
<ghostchick> rinzler-dos,  you are welcome
<DanielHoffman> i mean is ther a way to do it in ubuntu server, no web interface
<DanielHoffman> but i can use it to connect the printer
<merp_> So... how do I get my microphone to work?
<Dr_willis> cups.org has documention on its cli tools.. but you can use the web interface from a differnt pc on the lan to connect TO the servers cups interface/settings.. OR on the server you can use a text based browser i recall.
<benassi> nibblyn, just restarted.. nothing happen
<DanielHoffman> do you know what port?
<Dr_willis> cups homepage/docs show  cups uses port 631  I belive.
<Dr_willis> or was that swat...
<escott> DanielHoffman, Dr_willis 631
<Chamunks> anyone have any suggestions about the lack of package here "gcm-calibrate requests to install the following software package to provide additional features: shared-color-targets"  Screenshot http://imagebin.org/221326
<DanielHoffman> it doesnt show on my windows PC
<escott> DanielHoffman, it may be configured to listen only on localhost
<zhenghh> Anyone encounters the blank screen after resume for thinkpad with hd graphic 3000 laptop?
<DanielHoffman> Opps, Google Chrome Cannot Find 192.168.1.121:631
<Dr_willis> you use the ip of the server not localhst. :) and yes i do belive the default cups config is to allow only localhost connections to confoigrue it.
<DanielHoffman> the IP being the servers
 * zykotick9 is disapointed everythimg he visits localhost:631 and sees the copyright Apple Inc.
<sakuramboo> is there a way to have libSDL_sound1.2:i386 not conflict with libSDL_sound1.2 when trying to install?
<DanielHoffman> i changed it from localhost to 192.168.1.1
<Dr_willis> the cups config file in /etc/ allows by default ONLY connections from 'localhost'    I belive.. it needs to be edited to allow other ips access
<zykotick9> sakuramboo: are you using apt-get or aptitude when you get this error?  is the libSDL_sound1.2 and amd64 package?
<zykotick9> s/and/an/
<Dr_willis> and 192.168.1.1 - sounds like a routers/gateways ip# to me. :)
<OerHeks> sakuramboo, did you use aptitude?
<glitsj16> zykotick9: isn't that what adblock is for? ;)
<sakuramboo> zykotick9: apt-get and synaptic
<DanielHoffman> it is
<merp_> Hey guys, gonna try to get help again... I'm running 12.04 have a built in microphone on a Toshiba Satellite and my microphone won't work~~~Here are screen captures that might help: http://www.flickr.com/photos/82952014@N03/7600479820/in/photostream and http://www.flickr.com/photos/82952014@N03/7600186980/in/photostream/lightbox/
<zykotick9> sakuramboo: ok, and are you running amd64 (the other part of my question)?
<sakuramboo> zykotick9: and yes, in running 64bit trying to install the 32bit libaries and that one conflicts
<nibblyn> benassi, did you try a dpkg reconfigure?
<sakuramboo> zykotick9: seems that its the only library in libSDL that conflicts
<merp_> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<zykotick9> sakuramboo: ya i figured, sorry i should have opened my mouth - i don't know how multiarch works nearly well enough, i've installed the old 1.2 libSDL for games a lot, and used getlibs... that no longer applies for you.  best of luck man.
<benassi> nibblyn, no I didn't.. how to?
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/ sakuramboo
<sakuramboo> zykotick9: wouldnt getlibs still work?
<zykotick9> sakuramboo: it might - but that's really bad/untested/dangerous advice!
<merp_> benassi, you seem to be experienced in the things... *.*
<zykotick9> sakuramboo: i wouldn't...
<sakuramboo> :(
<B3rz3rk3r> merp_ keep trying every hour or so, someone will have an answer for you eventually
<sakuramboo> so, how can i install libSDL_sound1.2:i386 without it having a hissy fit?
<benassi> merp_,  why... I just installed linux few day ago.. and lots of stuff.. and everything work properly.. except this .. and I screwd up Aptana xD
<merp_> :'(
<Guest97095> hello....anyone familiar with ancient laptops?....i have compaq presario 1615...wondering if i can run a version of ubuntu on it..:)
<nibblyn> benassi,  in terminal: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload, ... , sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base, ... alsamixer
<Chamunks> anyone have any suggestions about the lack of package here "gcm-calibrate requests to install the following software package to provide additional features: shared-color-targets"  Screenshot http://imagebin.org/221326
<Chamunks> highlight me with any responses please.
<laserlion> Trying to set up my laptop with a 1080p TV as an extended desktop. I have an ATI card and I can achieve mirrored screens and TV-only using Catalyst, but not extended desktop. Anyone got any ideas? :)
<Dr_willis> Guest97095,  details about its actual specs would tell us more.
<Guest11901> well I'm back and I got the SSD firmware upgraded to 2.22 (current) I'm currently booted into my live usb of kubntu 12.04 ready to set the trim but when I do 'cat /etc/fstab' I don't get the same output as the guide I'm following :( anyone familiar with how to do this I would sure appreciate the help. Every time I install and reboot I seem to lose the OS.
<Guest97095> it has 80mb ram,150 mhz processor and 1.5g hdd
<Dr_willis> Guest11901,  perhaps some of these may give better info -> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=ssd+trim+fstab    Im not sure what you rare confiused aboyut
<Dr_willis> Guest11901,  fstab files can very greatly bteween systems. ;)
<benassi> nibblyn,  I did it .. what now?
<merp_> should i ask again
<B3rz3rk3r> Guest97095 I think you would be better off with something like Puppy Linux for that kinda spec
<merp_> i dont wanna spam
<merp_> but still
<Guest11901> ok what part of the installation do I edit the trim? shouldn't installing using the entire disk (no swap) work?
<benassi> nibblyn,  still doesn't work
<merp_> Hey guys, gonna try to get help again... I'm running 12.04 have a built in microphone on a Toshiba Satellite and my microphone won't work~~~Here are screen captures that might help: http://www.flickr.com/photos/82952014@N03/7600479820/in/photostream and http://www.flickr.com/photos/82952014@N03/7600186980/in/photostream/lightbox/
<Guest97095> currently has win95,but graphics are awful
<nibblyn> benassi, you can try also: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<Guest97095> thank you,is puupy linux similar to ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Guest11901,  i thought trim was just an option you used in fstab for the mount points.. so Im not sure what you are asking.
<Guest11901> I was trying to follow http://tinyurl.com/6vxfkcw
<Dr_willis> Guest97095,  it has its own support channel. and is radically differnt.
<Guest11901> me either :( I'm in over my head lol. but I've wanted to throw an SSD in this laptop since I got it just to run linux on it so this is my project :)
<Guest11901> ok let me check your link and see what I come up with
<Guest11901> this is topher82 btw
<merp_> Answer me someonnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest11901> thank you for all the help the last 2 days :)
<B3rz3rk3r> Guest97095 not really. It has a graphical UI out the box like Ubuntu, but thats where the similarities end
<Guest97095> ok...thank you,i'm no programmer,so was after something familiar if possible
<Dr_willis> Guest11901,   from askubuntu.com - recent releases you just use a extra option in fstab to enable the trim support.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<nibblyn> benassi, try again ...sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload... and then open alsamixer
<Dr_willis> Guest97095,  puppy is really 'differnt' in some radical ways. :)  so even if the gui looked the same.. stuff underneeth can be very.. well. Ill be nice and say 'unique'
<Guest97095> there seems to be proprietary software required from compaq....can i run without it?
<neldogz> hey guys, can someone help me? My system has 2 dvd drives installed but ubuntu only sees 1
<B3rz3rk3r> Guest97095 if you have used Ubuntu succesfully you will do just fine with Puppy. You may be able to get Ubuntu running on that laptop, but the performance would not be satisfactory for everyday use if you are planning on having a GUI
<sakuramboo> is there a way to have libSDL_sound1.2:i386 not conflict with libSDL_sound1.2 when trying to install?
<Dr_willis> neldogz,  see if you have a /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1
<Guest97095> ok,thank you guys..:)
<neldogz> Dr_willis: yes those two do exist
<Guest97095> it's mainly for the kids to play with,but it's not very slick at all with no prop software and win 98
<Dr_willis> neldogz,  many apps look for /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd which is a link to one of those. If ou want to use the other optical  You may need to tell the app to use sr1 or sr0
<Guest97095> does puppy have a gui?
<glitsj16> noonelieksme: have you looked around on askubuntu yet? i'm no audio expert by far, but http://askubuntu.com/questions/74008/toshiba-satellite-l745d-internal-mic-not-working mentions something about toshiba satellite 'fast boot' bios option interfering with the mic
<Dr_willis> Guest97095,  Puppylinux has 100+ variantions and its own support channel and homepage.
<benassi> nibblyn,  still doesn't work
<benassi> :(
<usr13> Guest97095: And yes, it has a GUI
<Guest97095> ok...how do i find the puppy channel?
<neldogz> thank you Dr_willis, that worked within handbrake. Would you be able to point me in the right direction as to why it wouldnt auto mount in nautilus?
<DanielHoffman> you find the channel with google
<Dr_willis> neldogz,  most of my machines dont even have optical drives any more. :)  So no idea
<usr13> Guest97095: This is the #ubuntu channel.  We entertain ubuntu related questions.
<nibblyn> benassi, explain, what doesn't work? do you hear sound? can you record?
<Guest97095> ok,thank you all!..:)
<neldogz> thank you for your help i really appreciate it!
<benassi> I can record
<benassi> nibblyn,  I can record.. but sound is awful
<DanielHoffman> is tehre a way to easily use a network printer in ubuntu server without a GUI. like a print command or a software package not includeing Samba or CUPS? i am NOT looking for a print server but printing off messages.
<usr13> benassi: You just have to tinker with your sound settings and the apps you are usnig to manipulate them.  You might be interested in sox  sudo apt-get install sox  #If you don't already have it....
<Guest11901> haha thank you Dr_willis the exactlink I was reading :)
<SecretFire> I am trying to install tilem emulator on 12.04, using the sudo make install command within the tilem directory, but am receiving the error "no rule to make target install. stop."
<usr13> DanielHoffman: firefox localhost:631
<DanielHoffman> no gui
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Oh yea...
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Well, lynx localhost:631
<SecretFire> does that mean that I have to change directories?
<usr13> DanielHoffman: I suppose you could go into cups.conf and tell it to accept outside requests and use FF from another PC on the network.
<Chamunks> anyone have any suggestions about the lack of package here "gcm-calibrate requests to install the following software package to provide additional features: shared-color-targets"  Screenshot http://imagebin.org/221326
<DanielHoffman> usr13:but the lynx sounds simplier
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Yea, it'll prolly work ok
<Dr_willis> i recall its just one line in the cups config. or you can use the cups web intercace via lynx and localhost. to allow a range of ips access.. like 192.168.1.*
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | SecretFire this is probably a good idea... makes uninstall a lot easier (or possible at all)
<ubottu> SecretFire this is probably a good idea... makes uninstall a lot easier (or possible at all): checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's runn
<nibblyn> benassi, I see. So you have a good playback if you turn off mic in alsa? Did you try to experiment with alsamixer (run in terminal)?
<benassi> I have good playback.. only If I direct my mic to speakers
<benassi> so automaticly it give good sound
<sakuramboo> is there a way to have libSDL_sound1.2:i386 not conflict with libSDL_sound1.2 when trying to install?
<usr13> Dr_willis: I think you just add Listen 192.168.x.x:631
<usr13> Dr_willis: ... right under Listen localhost:631
<usr13> benassi: What?
<dsakwa> what..what?
<nibblyn> benassi, but if you unplug (mute) your mic do you hear something??
<benassi> usr13,  I send you msg three hours ago
<benassi> yeah... just some little noise
<usr13> benassi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099291/
<DanielHoffman> usr13: is there a way i can configure it by a config file?
<dsakwa> hey I need help on Vmware workstation v8.0.3
<benassi> usr13,  sry Idk what happend
<usr13> benassi: Sorry, was un-available at the time.
<usr13> DanielHoffman: vim /etc/cups/cups.conf
<usr13> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  Typo
<DanielHoffman> usr13: turns out it is configured (didnt know if i did it right) and how would i access it to print a file?
<usr13> DanielHoffman: lpr
<zykotick9> usr13: "vi /etc/cups/cupsd.conf" A) saves a letter of typing C) is much cooler D) opens the exact same thing ;)
<usr13> DanielHoffman: and then  Ctrl-d  to end
<usr13> DanielHoffman: lpq will show the default printer
<SecretFire> zykotick9 : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099292/
<DanielHoffman> no default destination avalible
<zykotick9> SecretFire: are you running "./configure" then "make" (or following whatever the supplied README says to do to install)?
<sakuramboo> is there a way to have libSDL_sound1.2:i386 not conflict with libSDL_sound1.2 when trying to install on a 64-bit install?
<SecretFire> zykotick9: yes, whats strange is that i have compiled this before successfully
<DanielHoffman> usr13: what syntax are the commands?
<zykotick9> SecretFire: sorry man - i gots nothin'.  good luck.  (are you sure this isn't packaged by someone in a PPA or something?)
<SecretFire> pretty sure, gonna keep trying
<nibblyn> benassi, so if you unplug the mic you can play and hear an audio file just fine. The problem rise up when recording. You can record but you will obtain bad sound. Correct?
<glitsj16> Chamunks: looks like a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-color-manager/+bug/643168 .. the OP mentions it can be retrieved from a lucid PPA, but it might be at https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/gcm-release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 643168 in gnome-color-manager (Ubuntu) "gcm-prefs tries to install nonexistent shared-color-targets" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<benassi> nibblyn,  Yes.. and I can hear while mic is plugged in normal.. The recorded sound is awful
<Alucard_> what do you linuxers do for fun in ubuntu?
<benassi> Alucard_,  learn :D
<Chamunks> thanks alot glitsj16 i hope i wasnt too spammy with my fishing for a response.
<Alucard_> benassi learn what
<glitsj16> Chamunks: no problem, at least not in my opinion
<benassi> c++,php ... linux :D
<jiohdi> dracula, #ubuntu-offtopic is for fun... this is just for support
<Alucard_> oooh
<glitsj16> Chamunks: i don't see a precise package in that PPA, so try to look at the oneiric version
<benassi> Alucard_,  you are new user?
<Alucard_> noope, I've actually tried and used Ubuntu like, 5 years ago. Had it for a good solid few months. But got rid of it and never looked back.
<jeremiah_> Anyone know about external hdd failure?
<benassi> Alucard_, heh.. I don't need any win application except games... but if I don't fix my microphone problem .. I will have to get back to win
<benassi> :/
<nibblyn> benassi, but if you unplug the mic? can you play a sound? I suppose you can, your playback works just fine, you cannot record properly. Deactivate mic boost in alsamixer, lower the mic levels.
<benassi> nibblyn,  yes
<dsakwa> hey guys I need vmware workstation v8.0.3 key. anyone who can help?
<Alucard_> piracy not supported here
<glitsj16> Chamunks: i assumed you're on 12.04 (remembering something about your question here on minecraft recently) .. if so, i just checked and the oneiric version of shared-color-targets from that PPA installs fine .. i suggest you download that .deb only from the ppa and install manually, otherwise you might end up confusing your package manager..
<john6756> Hey my ubuntu logs me in then out any help ?
<kubuntu_> ok so to edit trim I have to install and boot to the drive first, then go edit fstab right?
<fleyta> ask_mr_kornshell: help
<ask_mr_kornshell> Hello, this is shircbot, written in ksh93 (Version AJM 93u+ 2012-06-28). Subcommands are 'say hello', 'math <math-expr>', 'stocks', 'uptime', 'uuid', 'date' and 'echo'.
<jeremiah_> When i plug my external hdd in, it doesn't open or pop up. when i check gparted, i get a huge error. when i use Windows, it says i need to format it before i can use it. someone able to help?
<kubuntu_> ok so to edit trim I have to install and boot to the drive first, then go edit fstab right?
<HungryMan> yep
<Topher82> sorry much better
<Topher82> stupid live usb :(
<HungryMan> add discard to your /etc/fstab
<Topher82> ok but how do I do that before installing?
<Topher82> if I reboot after install the SSD seems to lose the OS
<nibblyn> benassi, well, I can't tell you why your recordings are that bad. That said, if I were you I would try to install audacity and ardour (wich uses jack)... it is not a technical solution but maybe you can learn what is wrong
<benassi> nibblyn,  I installed audio-recorder
<benassi> and now I have problem I can't even record with any app
<moes> How to determine if pc is x86 capable
 * benassi is HAAAAPPPYY :D
<zjhui> hi , everybody . I have install centos 6.0 on my Virtualbox 4.1.2 , and when i want to mount the nfs to my host(ubuntu 11.10) , it tells :mount.nfs: Connection timed out , and here is the "dmesg | tail" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099314/
<Chamunks> glitsj16, ok thanks i'll try that
 * benassi gives +1 to nibblyn :D
<benassi> nibblyn, I just restarted pc.. and it worked... idk why :S
<glitsj16> Chamunks: no trouble, i only dabbled for 20min in the color calibration on precise 12.04 .. and found it pretty unfinished .. all the best
<nibblyn> benassi, yeah, rebooting usually helps (because you reconfigured alsa and pulseaudio)
<usr13> zjhui: So do you have a nfs share designated incorrectly?
<usr13> zjhui: Or is that not the issue?
<zjhui> usr13: "cat /etc/exports" -> /tmp *(rw,no_root_squash)
<zjhui> /home/nmon 192.168.1.0/24(rw)
<usr13> zjhui: /tmp  ?
<Chamunks> glitsj16, shame would be nice.
<zjhui> usr13: hmm...i tried to mount the /home/nmon
<usr13> zjhui: EXT4-fs (sda4): Unaligned AIO/DIO on inode 659812 by VirtualBox; performance will be poor.  #Wondering about this....???
<usr13> zjhui: ...wondering if the HDD is ok..
<simplew> in xchat some entries appear in chinese characters, also in Language settings, chinese apepars in first, so how cn i remove chinese from my machine?
<zjhui> usr13: sorry...what do you mean
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099314/
<glitsj16> Chamunks: you might add your experience to the bug report, who knows someone wakes up
<usr13> zjhui: Is "/tmp *(rw,no_root_squash)" what is in the /etc/exports file?  Doesn't look right to me.  Especially the *
<AverageJB> hi
<usr13> zjhui: Oh, never mind, it just means that it is available to all.
<AverageJB> I just installed a brand new copy of ubuntu server to my virtual PC and I can't access it through SSH?
<usr13> AverageJB: Can you ping the IP?
<usr13> AverageJB: ssh from ___________?
<usr13> AverageJB: And are you srue that the guest actually has connection to the LAN?
<zjhui> usr13: hmm../tmp *(rw,no_root_squash) is in the /etc/exports
<zjhui> usr13: the * means everywhere
<AverageJB> usr13: yeah it's connected
<AverageJB> It says connection refused/ not timout
<scarrs> quick question: can I run 2 different webservers off the same router?
<usr13> zjhui: Yea, I just don't know why....  I do not have my system running now that has virtualbox installed so, I'm not sure what is supposed to be there, just don't know why it is sharing all of /tmp
<AverageJB> scarrs: not on the same port
<usr13> AverageJB: And from where are you trying to ssh?  From the host?  From another PC on the network?
<AverageJB> usr13: host
<usr13> AverageJB: Can you ping the IP you are trying to ssh to? Are you sure you are .... Oh from the host?  Why?
<DrPantsW> i see 'ubuntu snort' in the syslog, does this mean snort is installed?
<scarrs> AverageJB: I am trying to set the port differently on the second machine, can you help me? (google failed)
<DrPantsW> by default, on 12.04?
<zjhui> usr13: i add the "/tmp *(rw,no_root_squash)" to the /etc/exports
<AverageJB> usr13: I want to send files to my virtual pc via SFTP
<AverageJB> scarrs: if you stick around ill help but i need to fix my problem first :P
<scarrs> k
<usr13> zjhui: I don't know, maybe the guest uses /tmp on the host and I guess that is ok.  Would just have to see how the guest is accessing it.  Sorry, I'm not a real good authority on VirtualBox.  It is interesting, just not realy up on it.
<usr13> AverageJB: sftp is not ssh so.....
<glitsj16> DrPantsW: run 'apt-cache policy snort' from terminal should tell you if you have it installed, i don't think it is by default
<AverageJB> usr13: the virtual machine responds to a ping
<usr13> AverageJB: And do you know that sshd is installed?
<AverageJB> ahh okay
<AverageJB> so i need sshd
<DrPantsW> ah, I see it, i think I installed this then
<AverageJB> I assumed that would come with ubuntu server lol
<usr13> AverageJB: sudo apt-get install openssh-server  #On the host OS.
<usr13> AverageJB: .... if it is Ubuntu
<LuiX> hey there, i've got some problems with my audio on 12.04 w unity. herse the pulseaudio output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099333/
<usr13> AverageJB: For future reference, you can see if a PC is listen for ssh via nmap scan on port 22.  nmap -p22 192.168.x.x
<usr13> AverageJB: sudo apt-get install openssh-server  #On the guest OS.  (Sorry, previous one was typo)
<usr13> AverageJB: and all others:  openssh-server is not installed by default.
<usr13> AverageJB: openssh-client & openssh-server are two separate packages in Ubuntu.  For security reasons, openssh-server is not installed by default.
<LuiX> hey there, i've got some problems with my audio on 12.04 w unity. herse the pulseaudio output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099333/
<usr13> One can easily install or uninstall openssh-server as one sees fit.  (Pretty good idea actually.)
<simplew> in xchat and in other places its appearing entries in chinese characters, how can i get rid of thus?
<moes> How to determine if my pc is capable of running virtualbox-ose  x86
<ki4ro_> .
<glitsj16> LuiX: are you trying pulseaudio equalizer by any chance?
<LuiX> i've installed an equalizer (gonna check if it's the that one) last week i think, but the problem showed up today, glitsj16
<usr13> LuiX: I see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838&page=4  but it's kinda old...
<ki4ro_> moes: Maybe here will help:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/
<histo> moes: it can
<simplew> can anyone please tell me how can i remove the chinese entry i get listed in my region and local settings?
<usr13> LuiX: My solution to pulseaudio problems is just to uninstall pulseaudio
<moes> histo thanks
<glitsj16> usr13: pulseaudio works just fine, needs configuration though (like most things) :)
<glitsj16> LuiX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110348/how-can-i-enable-the-pulseaudio-equalizer
<usr13> glitsj16: Yea, works fine... Right.... Ok.
<usr13> LuiX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<usr13> LuiX: sudo apt-get install sox
<LuiX> thanks glitsj16 and usr13. it's confirmed it's the pulseaudio ecualizer
<LuiX> usr13, "sox is already the newest version"
<usr13> LuiX: Good....
<LuiX> so glitsj16 you're voting on reinstalling the equalizer?
<usr13> LuiX: Good way to test is to use play.  e.g.  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> ... and watch for errors.
<glitsj16> LuiX: i hardly vote on anything, only confirming that for me the pulseaudio-equalizer works just fine
<LuiX> usr13, play "played" the files without errors, but no sound is heard
<usr13> LuiX: YOu might also consider upgrading alsa drivers See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<Chamunks> glitsj16, i'll do that :)
<din> i have this strange problem with my audio. sound works fine when headphones are not plugged in. however, when i use headphones it seems like there is a "hole" in the sound. If i move the balance to left or right it sounds somewhat normal, but is still distorted.
<usr13> LuiX: If you do not get errors, it is probably working ok, and there is nothing that needs fixing.  Check for other problem.
<din> i have tried several different sets of headphones and they all work on another machine.
<usr13> LuiX: run   alsamixer
<din> has anyone encountered this before?
<simplew> in nautilus and other apps the scrool bar is to thin, how can i change it so that i can have a scrooll bar like appears in firefox???
<cdj> I love the scrollbar
<cdj> wish Chrome had it
<usr13> din: Not me, but ... may be an issue with pulseaudio ...
<din> usr13, i have uninstalled an reinstalled it. any suggestions?
<usr13> din: Uninstalling and reinstalling an application rarely fixes anything.
<LuiX> it's really weird usr13, ran alsamixer, all on 100%
<din> usr13, well i purged it so all the configs were gone.
<din> then i removed ~/.pulse
<din> and reinstalled
<LuiX> also funny usr13, is that i even hear the little clicks that makes when i shift the volume
<glitsj16> LuiX: for now you seem to have a misconfigured pulseaudio-equalizer, perhaps try to purge it and see if that gets pulseaudio going again if you decide to keep that .. for the record, just a user trying to enjoy audio on ubuntu, not flame-wars about pulseaudio vs alsa etc
<usr13> din: Your system is fully updated right?
<Katelyn> how does one uninstall something via terminal?
<din> usr13, i do believe so. let me verify.
<usr13> din: You might also consider updating alsa modules
<usr13> din: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<glitsj16> Katelyn: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<LuiX> the big question here is what triggered this, glitsj16 !? it happened from one second to another! big mistery..
<usr13> Katelyn: sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<DrPantsW> how do I run a program from the command line and still keep the prompt (make the program run in the background)
<din> usr13, affirmative on the being fully updated.
<usr13> DrPantsW: package-name &
<glitsj16> LuiX: from the 3 lines in your pastebin that's hard to tell
<DrPantsW> usr13: thank you
<usr13> NP
<usr13> din: You might also consider updating alsa modules
<din> usr13, doing that now.
<LuiX> i know glitsj16, the answer i was expecting was "sometimes its a side effect of a recent update" or sthg
<usr13> din: I would just unstall pulseaudio  That would prolly fix it.
<din> usr13, i will try again, but it did not seem to help before.
<glitsj16> LuiX: it might have been, but that goes for just about anything
<usr13> din: Uninstall it and reboot, (leave it uninstalled).
<din> usr13, rebooting now.
<din> bbs
<LuiX> brb
<Hetep-AFK> hey, who can help? need a flash player update
<Hetep-AFK> want to do it in the terminal... the download does not ever work
<MrGizmo757> Hi.  dose anybody know the commands for installimg all of the Experamental Compiz plugins. you know the ones that contain Snow and atlantis and the 3d desktop app switcher Ect. Ect.
<william0> hello guys
<xangua> Hetep-AFK: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<william0> is there anyone who knows how to go into the text mode in linux mint
<xangua> !mint | william0
<ubottu> william0: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sl3ax> Can anyone help me with netcat? i tried to use it but it returns me: " nc: Proxy error: "HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden" ". What i mistaked?
<william0> ok , tkx
<Hayate> william0,
<Hetep-AFK> gracias xangua
<usr13> william0: Alt-F6
<redscare> I am using xmonad in ubuntu and i was wondering what command unity uses to lock the screen?
<ResQue> is gimp 2.8 in the ubuntu repos?
<glitsj16> ResQue: not for 12.04 no, quantal (ubuntu 12.10 will have it), but there's a PPA if you want it on precise
<Chamunks> glitsj16, says its only for x86 but it installed fine so who knows
<ResQue> glitsj16: thanks
<din> usr13, no change. :(
<glitsj16> Chamunks: indeed, might just hold some flat-file documents gcm-calibrate needs, hard to tell
<din> usr13, the laptop has had the motherboard replaced but this was happening before that as well. after it was replaced it worked fine for two weeks. i'm sure it has to be software.
<glitsj16> ResQue: are you on 12.04?
<ki4ro_> redscare: CTRL ALT L
<redscare> ki4ro_: looking for the actual command, not the keyboard shortcut. Thanks though.
<Chamunks> glitsj16, my next issue is i was assuming it was going to generate a calibration image not look for one that I have no idea about.
<Chamunks> glitsj16, http://imagebin.org/221331
<SecretFire> I am trying to locate the directory of a package I just installed via gdebi. Where should I look?
<blackshirt> secretfire, i don't know with gdebi, but you can use dpkg -L
<SecretFire> blackshirt : need sudo?
<cfhowlett> !cookie|blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SecretFire> blackshirt : the output doesn't really show the directory location, i need to be able to cd into it to move files
<blackshirt> secretfire, no..just dpkg -L packagename
<SecretFire> gotcha
<blackshirt> secretfire, that for list installed file from package
<Chamunks> anyone know a good color target to get that would be free?
<SecretFire> blackshirt : I got it figured out now, thanks
<Arsin> P4 2.8GHz, should Xubuntu 12.04 be fine on it? 256mb DDR
<blackshirt> secretfire, greats
<blackshirt> Arsin, i think that was fine..but maybe be better increase your ram
<Nogal> hmm...
<L3top> Arsin: yes.
<Arsin> For some reason it's at 100% load all the time
<L3top> Arsin: Agreed with the find more ram thing.
<Arsin> Oh wait now it's normal
<L3top> Arsin: what is at 100%?
<glitsj16> Chamunks: i'm not getting anything usefull with gcm personally, and there are quite some bug reports about it .. you might try http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/ (which is another tool built on the same argyll foundation)
<Arsin> CPU was at 100
<Nogal> it doesn't work
<L3top> Arsin: loading it probably will be.
<blackshirt> arsin, use more low resource like lubuntu
<Chamunks> glitsj16, i guess technically i could just not care too much it just would be nice to use this tool.
<L3top> Nogal: what doesn't work?
<Nogal> the script
<glitsj16> Chamunks: i agree, just don't have a grip on the ins and outs of gnome-color-manager i'm afraid
<Arsin> blackshirt: Is that the lightest of the Ubuntu line?
<Nogal> oh wow I got thrown into the wrong channel here, sorry!
<blackshirt> arsin, no... you can build your desktop from core system
<zykotick9> Arsin: no.  mini + virtually any windows manager (*box, awesome, etc) are lighter still
<L3top> Nogal: there are lots of scripts. I do not see any activity from you for the last 40 min I have been active.
<Arsin> Right.
<Chamunks> glitsj16, yeh it just would be nice to have it be closer to 1.0 I would love to have the color stability of a mac on my linux os.
<Arsin> I was just told "My computer is slow and all I do is browse. Make it faster!"
<Arsin> So I figured xubuntu would do the trick
<Chamunks> glitsj16, thats the one thing mac really has is all of their hardware is precisely what they need. So its easy to color calibrate.  That said I would never own a mac.  Tried it once will never go back.
<L3top> lubuntu would be better suited... but so would 10bucks in archaic ram Arsin.
<zykotick9> Arsin: xubuntu (aka xfce4) is similar in resource usage to the old gnome2 (slightly less, but only slightly)
<LuiX> glitsj16, usr13 solved one part of it, reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio and added alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<zykotick9> Arsin: lubuntu is a lot lighter then xubuntu, but you have to make some visual sacrifices
<LuiX> now the other part is the indicator
<glitsj16> Chamunks: same here .. but i'm very old-skool black/white photography hobbyist so i can live without it
<Arsin> THis PC is built by dell, and there are no thumb screws, instead they put rivets
<Arsin> and I don't care enough to open it for them and put the ram I have for it
<Arsin> but I will take a look at lubuntu
<Arsin> Thanks
<glitsj16> LuiX: thanks for the info, appreciated
<Chamunks> glitsj16, yeh that's always nice.
<L3top> Arsin: uhh... then there are pull tabs or something. I defy you to give me a model that cannot be opened with normal/no tools.
<LuiX> the other part is that the volume indicator plus hardware controls are gone glitsj16
<zykotick9> L3top: +1
<glitsj16> Chamunks: before we enter the off-topic territory lol, i'm not only old-skool, jus plain .. old :p
<Chamunks> :P
<LuiX> gonna try to reinstall indicator-sound
<glitsj16> LuiX: might help yes
<Chamunks> would there be a clean and tidy way to make sure that if i install gnome-shell that I can go back to unity cleanly without having issues?
<elbaz> Chamunks: I have not had any issues going back and forth using 12.04
<usr13> Chamunks: Shouldn't be a problem
<usr13> Chamunks: apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-themes-standard nome-backgrounds gnome-icon-theme gnome-tweak-tool  #For a classic gnome experience
<elbaz> Chamunks: but you can image your hard drive if you feel that removing the package is not enough
<LuiX> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099385/
<DanielHoffman> I need to open ports for iptables but it wont work, here are the iptables rules (rc.local), https://dl.dropbox.com/u/72671460/iptable.txt
<LuiX> glitsj16, when running pulseaudio, the same "failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink"" appears
<LuiX> maybe a way to remove from some config file?
<DanielHoffman> I need to open ports for iptables but it wont work, here are the iptables rules (rc.local), https://dl.dropbox.com/u/72671460/iptable.txt
<DanielHoffman> i am kinda on a time crunch
<glitsj16> LuiX: could you pastebin your ~/.pulse/default.pa please?
<AzzIzzA> Hi all, just a quick question, does ubuntu recommend upgrading kernel headers to match the running kernel? I've heard other distros say your headers should match what your libc was compiled against rather than your running kernel.
<LuiX> usr13, glitsj16 solved. deleted .pulse folder and rebooted.
<LuiX> aand i was just trying to watch inception (again) sometimes it's hard to keep the faith in ubuntu :(
<glitsj16> LuiX: nice (your succes with pulseaudio and inception both) .. when things go wrong that's quite reasonable yes
<ghostchick_> bz,effing me
<bz> ghostchick_: :o
<blackshirt> azzizza, yes, you should
<glitsj16> LuiX: i asked whether you wanted to pastebin your ~/.pulse/default.pa but you were already gone i believe
<glitsj16> LuiX: so audio-wise all back to normal?
<bz> ghostchick_: lost your dhcp lease again?
<shahriyarguliyev> who has an extreme experience like 10 more years with Linux or Ubuntu?
<LuiX> yeah, everithing as usual
<LuiX> just without the equalizer
<LuiX> cause i've uninstalled it
<bb> sorry to interupt... can anyone tell me how to restore my Blackbuntu theme, it keeps dissapearing after i install to the harddrive, im using Vmworkstation
<LuiX> v
<LuiX> gl
<LuiX> oops!
<LuiX> glitsj16, i don't think that you're gonna need the default.pa, right?
<glitsj16> LuiX: not if you ditched pulseaudio-equalizer no
<rypervenche> shahriyarguliyev: What do you need help with?
<blackshirt> bb, reinstall blackbuntu themes
<shahriyarguliyev> hi. how many years have you been working with Ubuntu, Linux or UNIX systems?
<xangua> !ot | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bb> @blackshirt just re-download them from the website and install them? or are they already locally on my install somewhere?
<shahriyarguliyev> rypervenche, I'm thinking about fully switch to Ubuntu, so I need to know whether it worths
<LuiX> thanks glitsj16, see ya!
<glitsj16> LuiX: no thanks needed, take care
<blackshirt> bb, if you place them on your virtual machine, and you reinstall your vm, you have lost them
<blackshirt> shahriyarguliyev, about 5 years
<SecretFire> blackshirt : I tried running a sudo chown - R <username> /
<SecretFire> and now I get sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Chamunks> elbaz, nah no need for that that would be almost as time consuming as just reinstalling
<Chamunks> usr13, I'm looking to see if fglrx still doesn
<Chamunks> usr13, doesn't play well with fglrx or if that disaster has been fully fixed.
<SecretFire> I am having an error saying /etc/sudoers is owned by 1000 should be 0, now I can't use the sudo command in anything. I tried to change the ownership of my root directory to my username
<SecretFire> what can I do to fix it?
<Jordan_U> SecretFire: It sounds like you've changed the owner of every file in your system. If so, you really should just re-install Ubuntu.
<Wug> SecretFire: you could boot to single user mode and fix it
<Wug> chown -R root /etc
<Wug> would probably fix it
<SecretFire> Wug : Ill try that
<Wug> other than that, don't do stupid things like try to own the root directory
<Wug> its not called the SecretFire directory
<SecretFire> no
<Wug> how exactly would one go about changing the name of the root account
<usr13> Chamunks: What?
<Wug> the caveat being of course that it won't let you do that while it's in use
<Wug> and its hard to rename accounts when youre not root
<Jordan_U> Wug: SecretFire: No, that's not enough. Re-install.
<usr13> Chamunks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Wug> Jordan_U: if all he did was change the owner, then all he should have to do is reset the owner
<SecretFire> I understand, i was intoxicated lol
<Wug> reinstalling ubuntu is not the solution to every problem
<Wug> or at least it should not be
<usr13> Wug: it's not
<Wug> fixing /etc will let him use sudo, and he will be able to fix the rest of it from a normal environment
<junkie> any black top here with a big cock?????????????
<Wug> junkie: no, they're all in #freenode
<Wug> go ask there
<xcervo> junkie,I'm here
<IdleOne> xcervo: Please don't feed the trolls.
<bb> does anyone know why when i change themes in BlackBuntu it doesn't change the panel/icons/program headers (firefox url/tabs/filemenu)
<Wug> IdleOne: what magic was that
<Wug> I'm used to places where people just kick people
<Jordan_U> Wug: If they changed the owner of *all files in /* to root, how do you change them back to their proper values?
<IdleOne> Wug: you can ask in #feeenode about the remove feature
<Wug> Jordan_U: I'll assume you mean to 1000 instead of to root
<IdleOne> #freenode *
<SecretFire> Wug : that did not let me change ownership
<Chamunks> usr13, I'm just looking for a pure gnome3 gnome shell experience hopefully mostly bug free that wont faceplant with fglrx
<SecretFire> Wug : I still cannot sudo
<Wug> SecretFire: use 'id' to see who you are
<Chamunks> usr13,  so should i install all those extras you mentioned?
<junkie> does any hot guy here wants a blowjob from a hot young boy?
<Wug> if youre in SU mode you should need to sudo
<Chamunks> usr13, apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-themes-standard nome-backgrounds gnome-icon-theme gnome-tweak-tool
<Wug> Jordan_U: that being said, the only thing there thats supposed to be owned by users are their own home folders
<Jordan_U> Wug: Yes.
<goddard> is there any ubuntu related security on the clipboard?
<SecretFire> Wug : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099414/
<Wug> SecretFire: you are in single user mode, right?
<Wug> single user mode should leave you at a root prompt
<SecretFire> no
<Wug> reboot and wait at the grub screen
<Wug> ask for further directions
<Wug> is this the computer you're using?
<SecretFire> youre confusing me
<usr13> Chamunks: So did you do it?  If so, configure it to your liking
<Wug> are you talking about the computer you're using?  or is a different one
<SecretFire> yes its the one I am using
<Wug> borrow/steal/acquire another
<Wug> then connect from that
<Wug> you will need to restart the computer
<usr13> Chamunks: Actually, to me, it's easier to just do:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Wug> you will need to restart the *affected* computer
<SecretFire> i think im just going to switch to kubuntu
<Wug> uhh ok
<Wug> dont try to own root there either
<SecretFire> i realize that now
<SecretFire> for some reason everything was locked in my file system
<Wug> for the record, kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gonme
<Wug> gnome*
<SecretFire> thought doing sudo chown -R psyclone / would fix it
<SecretFire> I know that kubuntu is just ubuntu with a diff. design basically
<Wug> in general, all recursive operations on / are a bad idea
<usr13> Chamunks: http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/CustomizeUbuntu
<RandomGuy123> Hello.
<SecretFire> whats the diff between kde and gnome?
<Wug> lol junkie is now sexxing it up in #freenode
<usr13> SecretFire: Are you serious?
<Wug> I'm so funny.
 * Wug gets popcorn
<Wug> everyone should version him
<usr13> SecretFire: You wouldn't really chown /  would you?
<SecretFire> i tried to
<SecretFire> bad idea
<RandomGuy123> I am using ubuntu on my Laptop and my cat stepped on the keyboard durning start - up now the mouse is not working.
<usr13> SecretFire: You are correct, it is a BAD IDEA.
<Wug> RandomGuy123: did you try restarting
<RandomGuy123> Yes.
<Wug> how odd
<RandomGuy123> True story.
<SecretFire> fortunately, i have an install disc for kubuntu 12.04 handy
<usr13> SecretFire: Ok, just wanted to make that clear....
<RandomGuy123> So what to do?
<Chamunks> usr13, I can run that you just made it seem something about those packages was gonna give me more of a mate desktop feel.
<Chamunks> usr13, but if not I'm on it :)
<SecretFire> usr13 : Ive been using ubuntu for a bit, but am new to comp sci, including programming
<usr13> Chamunks: Have you ever tried xfce on ubuntu?
<RandomGuy123> BTW, Fire the Gnome and kde are diffrenet enviroment work aroud thing.
<RandomGuy123> Around*
<usr13> Chamunks: Or xubuntu ???
<RandomGuy123> Gnome is more lightwhight.
<Chamunks> usr13, i've got quite a bit of power under my hood so i've been using more gdm stuff than the light desktop managers
<SecretFire> i am on xubuntu right now, i prefer it
<usr13> RandomGuy123: Than ________?
<RandomGuy123> Just saying...
<RandomGuy123> I talked to fire.
<RandomGuy123> About my mouse.
<RandomGuy123> What to do?
<RandomGuy123> BTW, I tried Xubuntu.
<usr13> Chamunks: I'm just not talking light, I'm talking efficient and user friendly and effective.  thunar is an awsome file manager.  Ask in #xfce
<s_kthi> Hi compiz frequently crashes in ubuntu 12.04. Help!.
<Wug> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce rioght
<RandomGuy123> Thunar is fine.
<Wug> yeah derp
<RandomGuy123> Yes.
<usr13> Wug: Yes
<Wug> I should read things
<Chamunks> usr13, fair I'll give it a shot if you drop me some reading.
<RandomGuy123> I like the light thing, But I prefer elegance.
<usr13> Wug: Chamunks See:   http://xubuntu.org/
<din> usr13, have you any more ideas about my dilemma?
<Chamunks> usr13, i got used to gnome3 ish environment when i was on mint for a while because ubuntu wasnt fixing the fglrx issue with gnome3
<usr13> din: Not working?
<RandomGuy123> I used fedora for a while, and the Gnome shall is pretty awesome.
<din> usr13, it did not. i even updated to the latest version of alsa.
<usr13> din: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  #What does that do?
<RandomGuy123> Anyone knows how to fix the mouse?
<usr13> din: Any errors....? DOes it play?
<romit> does anyone know if it's possible to use box.com under linux?
<usr13> din: Can I PM you?
<RandomGuy123> Hello?
<din> usr13, of course.
<Wug> usr13: try play /dev/urandom
<RandomGuy123> Hello????
<Wug> it will uhh
<Wug> make your computer faster
<RandomGuy123> Delete your root, It is a virus.
<RandomGuy123> Jk.
<romit> does anyone know if it's possible to use box.com under linux?
<RandomGuy123> Amm... IDK.
<RandomGuy123> It is on the web.
<RandomGuy123> So try.
<romit> (i'm forced to use box.com for work and i don't really want to switch to my windows partition!)
<RandomGuy123> Well, Try to use it.
<s_kthi> Hi compiz frequently crashes in ubuntu 12.04. Somebody please help.
<romit> thanks - I did look but they looked like workarounds and nothing official
<RandomGuy123> Ammm, It says It is online (Maybe they mean browser)... I never used that website, But give it a try.
<RandomGuy123> I think it should work.
<RandomGuy123> Are you there romit?
<hal9000jw> @s_kthi: http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting#What_to_do_if_compiz_crashes
<romit> thanks - yes i know it can be worked on with a browser. the win and mac plugins allow you to invoke the local editor, make changes and version automatically once the edited doc is saved
<kanupatar> hello
<Pecker> kanupatar: hi
<usr13> kanupatar: Yes... you have a Ubuntu issue?
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top: I'm back
<TheWhiteHatter> I looked into the issue
<TheWhiteHatter> It's a hardware problem
<TheWhiteHatter> :/
<TheWhiteHatter> I'm going to build an external cooler dock with two fans to pull/push air through the case
<TheWhiteHatter> would that work?
<L3top> For the issue of fans ceasing to arise after software which controls the fans fails... me thinks it's not hardware.
<usr13> TheWhiteHatter: What is overheating?  The HDD?
<TheWhiteHatter> I might have just not noticed before installing fancontrol
<usr13> so the processor is overheating?
<L3top> Why would you install fan control... the question is then begged...
<TheWhiteHatter> One of my fans doesnt work
<TheWhiteHatter> it always run's hot
<usr13> TheWhiteHatter: One of your fans?
<TheWhiteHatter> yes
<TheWhiteHatter> the one that pushes air out
<usr13> TheWhiteHatter: Is it your processor that is overheating?
<TheWhiteHatter> the one that pulls air in still works
<TheWhiteHatter> it's running hot, but not overheating
<usr13> TheWhiteHatter: Is the fan on the CPU's heat sink working?
<TheWhiteHatter> it;s at 45 right now, but I have it sitting on an icepack
<L3top> usr13: nothing is overheating atm. He installed fan control, and noticed his main fan on laptop was non functional.
<TheWhiteHatter> normally runs 75ish
<usr13> O
 * L3top has been trying to get what appears to be a dead fan alive through power management... lol
<usr13> L3top: Your logic is correct...
<usr13> Why not just uninstall fan control?
<TheWhiteHatter> meh, at least I know the problem now
<TheWhiteHatter> tried that
<usr13> Oh?
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top spent about an hour with me walking through multiple solutions
<usr13> Oh, sorry....
<usr13> I probably don't have much to contribute.  Sorry.
<TheWhiteHatter> It's fine
<TenMinChallenge> windows 95b  , use it
<TheWhiteHatter> I probably didn't notice the fan because this laptop has been a file server for the past ~6 months
<usr13> aaahhhh
<TheWhiteHatter> Switched to the latest ubuntu distro to have something to program on
<usr13> I C
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: one more thing please... cat /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0/mode
<TheWhiteHatter> sure
<TheWhiteHatter> No such file or directory
<Hetep> hola, am getting a GPG error, if anybody can help
<TenMinChallenge> GPF not GPG
<L3top> ls /sys/devices/virtual/thermal
<usr13> L3top: or  pastebinit /sys/devices/virtual/thermal
<Hetep> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<TheWhiteHatter> dylan@Dylan-Ubuntu:~$ ls /sys/devices/virtual/thermal
<TheWhiteHatter> cooling_device0  cooling_device1  cooling_device2
<usr13> Hetep: Looks like you have an invalid signature.
<L3top> hmmm... You should have a thermal zone.
<TheWhiteHatter> thermal zone?
<TheWhiteHatter> sensors
<TheWhiteHatter> drat
<TheWhiteHatter> ment to type that in guake
<L3top> Hetep: Maverick is eol and no longer supported.
<Hetep> yeah, need help
<L3top> Yeah, not supported. Support channel... but cause I am sweet... give this a try: gpgs=$(apt-get update |& grep -s NO_PUBKEY | awk '{ print $NF }' | cut -c 9-16); if [ -n $gpgs ]; then for gpg in $gpgs; do gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys $gpg; gpg --export --armor $gpg | apt-key add -; done; fi
<xio3> i need to add a user; when i do useradd username -p password the /home/username directory does not get created and i can't login. why is that?
<L3top> Hetep: you will need to be root to run
<usr13> xio3: You have to use the -d switch to include the function of creating a home dir.
<usr13> xio3: But you can still do it.
<xio3> usr13: thanks- i'll try it with a -d so- like useradd -d username -p password
<usr13> xio3: next time use adduser  And it will be done by default.
<usr13> yes
<usr13> so for now, just  useradd -d username
<Hetep> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Hetep> it's not the necessity to be root
<TheWhiteHatter> so what's a thermal zone?
<L3top> I gave you a solution hetep. That solution requires you to be root.
<Hetep> no it doesn't
<Hetep> that's not the solution
<L3top> It requires an update.
<L3top> that requires root
<L3top> Ok then...
<Hetep> sudo apt-get update
<Hetep> voila, it's root & gives a GPG error
<Hetep> it's a matter of signature
<Hetep> it's not root privilege
<Ugly_Duck> Ex: Couldn't configure pre-depend upstart-job for hostname, probably a dependency cycle.
<Ugly_Duck> anyone famliar with this error?
<usr13> Hetep: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update
<L3top> 1. the solution I gave you requires that you run as root in order to perform the update to produce the key to be hashed from MIT.  2. Your explaining to me what you need, when I wrote the thing is sort of silly. 3 Your attitude is not particularly fetching. 4 your question is unsupported, and 5. The reason whatever it is will not authenticate is almost guaranteed because it has be disavowed by Canonical.
<L3top> Upgrade to a supported version for help.
<L3top> one second TheWhiteHatter. tarring mine.
<Hetep> ok usr13, shall try... gracias
<TheWhiteHatter> k
<usr13> Hetep: Let me know....
<usr13> ... if that fixes it ...
<usr13> There is always plan B
<xi3> usr13: that didn't work. it says invalid password when i try to login. frustrating.
<Ugly_Duck> :(
<usr13> xi3: cd /var/lib/apt ; sudo mv lists lists.bak ; sudo mkdir -p lists/partial ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update
<Hetep> usr13, will do
<Ugly_Duck> what the heck is a dependancy cycle anyways?
<usr13> sorry xi3 wrong nic
<xi3> usr13: i thought something didn't look right... hmm
<usr13> xi3: So change the password.
<usr13> xi3: sudo passwd <username>
<xi3> usr13: ohh and the useradd -d /home/username username -p password didn't create the home directory
<TheWhiteHatter> A dependency cycle is when a series of objects need to be ecaluated
<TheWhiteHatter> but there is no possible order to evaluate them in
<usr13> xi3: You don't have to specify the /home/dir  It does it for you.
<usr13> xi3: Why not just use adduser
<usr13> ?
<TheWhiteHatter> for example, if you have A,B,and C.
<TheWhiteHatter> to evaluate A you need B
<TheWhiteHatter> to evaluate B you need C
<TheWhiteHatter> but to evaluate A, you need C
<TheWhiteHatter> make sense?
<usr13> bi
<xi3> usr13: if i do just testing123 it gives invalid home directory
<usr13> no
<usr13> xi3: You do not specify the /home directory.  It does it for you.
<xi3> i wish stuff would work like the instructions indicate.. hm :(
<Guest96549> hello
<TheWhiteHatter> hi
<Guest96549> how do i change my nick
<usr13> xi3: It does,
<xi3> usr13: any idea why useradd -d username username -p password does not work then? and gives invalid username?
<usr13> Guest96549: /nick new-nick
<ImTheDude> thanks
<usr13> xi3: useradd -d username
<xi3> usr13: sorry- i meant invalid home directory
<ImTheDude> do you guys talk about mint i here
<chu> Nope.
<TheWhiteHatter> L3pot: What is tarring?  Is it a form of compressing a file?
<ImTheDude> or just IRC
<usr13> xi3: Or just cut to the chanse:  adduser username
<xi3> usr13: is hould be clear why i'm not doing adduser username. i'm trying to script this.
<usr13> ImTheDude: Not really, but what is your problem.
<TheWhiteHatter> what language are you using?
<ImTheDude> no problem
<xi3> usr13: my goal was to use -p so that i could specify the password through a variable
<usr13> xi3: It's already scripted  (adduser is a script)
<usr13> xi3: O
<Hetep> usr13, still the same error
<Hetep> bad signature
<TheWhiteHatter> use a pyhton script
<xi3> usr13: i don't think you understand. it's an install script for a distribution. i'm just frustrated. i'm not sure why this isn't working.
<TheWhiteHatter> just import "subprocess
<TheWhiteHatter> no wait
<TheWhiteHatter> import call from subprocess
<TheWhiteHatter> I said that wrong
<usr13> Hetep: so do you have any off-the-wall ppa's?
<clovencrow> ha! I have ubuntu!
<Hetep> nope
<Hetep> really just trying to get a java update
<clovencrow> This os looks sweet
<paulus68> squid problem I can restrict users access to certain sites however when I want a given user only to grant access to lets say google I am stuck and cant get it to work any thought?
<Hetep> or not java, rather flash
<TheWhiteHatter> clovencrow:I just go back into it, been using fedora with KDE for MONTHS
<TheWhiteHatter> KDE makes me sick now
<Hetep> really just need the flash to update
<usr13> Hetep: Did you mv lists lists.bak ?
<Hetep> have no clue what you mean
<clovencrow> Ok ubuntu people.... I have a challenge, I need to be able to stream music from my computer to a shoutcast server, is there a program in ubuntu that can do that... it also need to pick up sound from my mic.
<clovencrow> In windows I used a program called "butt."
<xi3> usr13: i figured it out. useradd prometeo -d /home/prometeo -g test -m -p `mkpasswd pippo`
<xi3> usr13: thanks for your attempt to help
<TheWhiteHatter> This might help clovern
<TheWhiteHatter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1049920
<usr13> xi3: Can I PM you?
<TheWhiteHatter> cloven*
<clovencrow> Thanks TheWhiteHatter!
<TheWhiteHatter> I can't take the credit
<TheWhiteHatter> All I did was google "Ubuntu stream music to shoutcast"
<usr13> Hetep: See my PM
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top, is that file tarred?
<L3top> Yes. I never upload things. Was finding a place.
<TheWhiteHatter> lol
<Hetep> looking at page: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<TheWhiteHatter> mediafire?
<usr13> Hetep: Can I PM you?
<TheWhiteHatter> can't you send files over IRC?
<Hetep> usr13, yeah
<blubee> hello guys i was trying to install some different window manager, so i added xfce lxde but now when i launch ubuntu, i see a debian background with a earth and some nebula and my sound and few other widgets are ugly and strange. I would prefer to remove all of these window managers and go back to stock unity3d is that a possiblity? i've already sudo apt-get remove "" with the names of the packages that i installed
<naveen_> not able to connect datacard in ubuntu 10.04
<L3top> usr13: It will never authenticate. No matter what you do.
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: I have about half dialup speed upload. Just gonna take a lil time.
<TheWhiteHatter> lol
<TheWhiteHatter> it's fine
<naveen_> not able to connect datacard in ubuntu 10.04. help please
<naveen_> TheWhiteHatter: not able to connect datacard in ubuntu 10.04. help please
<TheWhiteHatter> I'm not the guy to ask lol
<TheWhiteHatter> google it?
<da0h> Hi all.. anyone up for some want assist with some networking
<da0h> ?
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top: Half dial-up speed?  Are you trying to use up some old free AOL cd's?
<da0h> I am trying to detect a device connected via crossover cable to my computer
 * L3top lives on a farm in the way out nowhere.
<TheWhiteHatter> lol
<TheWhiteHatter> I found a box of those AOL Cd's at work the other day.
<TheWhiteHatter> We spent the day playing AOL dodgeball
<aaa_> how can i create a custum livecd in ubuntu
<da0h> remaster.sys or something like that
<naveen_> help me with my datacard in ubuntu???
<TheWhiteHatter> There should be a liveCD creator utility
<TheWhiteHatter> aaa_: it's called "Startup Disk utility"
<da0h> http://www.linuxforu.com/2011/05/how-to-remaster-ubuntu-to-get-a-customised-distribution/
<TheWhiteHatter> didn't see "custom"
<TheWhiteHatter> sorry about that
<Hetep> anybody know the way to install the flash installer?
<naveen_> help me with my datacard in ubuntu
<TheWhiteHatter> I used YUMI on my windows PC to make my USb
<TheWhiteHatter> works like a charm
<da0h> naveen what is your datacard? and what does it do?
<da0h> hetep, what distro are you in?
<paulus68> squid problem I can restrict users access to certain sites however when I want a given user only to grant access to lets say google I am stuck and cant get it to work any thought?
<tsolox> what ubuntu pckage does `tree` belongs ?
<Nodin> Is anyone available to help me with problems connecting to a printer/scanner?
<L3top> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<da0h> tree is its own package
<L3top> Hetep... Your OS is unsupported here. You will need to upgrade to get help.
<TheWhiteHatter> !
<TheWhiteHatter> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<TheWhiteHatter> hey that's cool!
<Hetep> L3top, gracias, am doing now
<L3top> Once upgraded Hetep, simply sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Hetep> ok
<L3top> That will bring you up to  11.2.202.233
<L3top> hmmm... that wasnt the one I wanted...
<L3top> !remaster | aaa_
<ubottu> aaa_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<richard> всем привет
<richard> ребят помогите с убунтой
<Guest25126> пропадает звук
<Guest25126> после загрузки ОС
<Guest25126> второй день ломаю голову
<Guest25126> есть кто?(
<Guest25126> ну помогиди
<UltraNoob> Hello, Could anyone help me with installation?
<Guest25126> помогите*
<usr13> UltraNoob: Sure
<UltraNoob> Thank, right now Im using ubuntu on my laptop but im trying to install it on my main pc via the same usb-install but it keeps freezing on the loading screen
<usr13> UltraNoob: Run the memtest
<UltraNoob> Okay, Will try.
<Guest25126> ребят помогите с убунтой
<Guest25126> пропадает звук
<Guest25126> после загрузки ОС
<Nodin>  Is anyone available to help me with problems connecting to a printer/scanner?
<usr13> Nodin: Sure
<usr13> What is it?
<usr13> make / model
<Nodin> Brother MFC-440CN
<Nodin> I'm running on 10.04 32bit
<TenMinChallenge> how do i copy files to iphones thru itunes
<TenMinChallenge> i got itunes open
<TenMinChallenge> can i drag and drop to there
<usr13> Nodin: It's a paperweight
<Nodin> How so?
<usr13> Not gonna happen.  Get a different printer.
<Nodin> Not at all? What if I upgrade my version of Ubuntu?
<usr13> Not gonna happen.  Get a different printer.
<usr13> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-mfc-440cn
<Nodin> What if I install a virtual box and run Windows in it?
<usr13> Better off to just get another printer.
<usr13> truning in for the night.
<usr13> night all....
<Bruce_Ann> afrernoon now
<simplew> i have done like stew said, and the patch is not being applied, still is listed in series, how can this be?
<arosls> hi
<Bruce_Ann> Hi
<arosls> I am thinking of downloading lubuntu or xubuntu precise pangolin
<playman> what could be the problem if I restart the computer get terminal log in screen and then few seconds later the screen goes blank then goes back into log in screen, and does this over and over again. also the noise in the computer gets lower when this happens, not sure if it's the cpu fan HDD GPU or what else.
<arosls> is lubuntu officially supported? and can I later install gnome or kde and other packages ? I am going to use this machine for development , but this machine is very old
<L3top> yes Arsin.
<arosls> that's why I am thinking about some light weight version
<L3top> arosls: sorry yes.
<arosls> ok
<arosls> so which one lubuntu or xubuntu?
<L3top> playman: could be several things. lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Bruce_Ann> Any version is ok
<L3top> up to you arosls
<arosls> L3top: my machine is 1.8ghz p4 1 g ram
<Bruce_Ann> It's enough.
<paulus68> squid problem I can restrict users access to certain sites however when I want a given user only to grant access to lets say google I am stuck and cant get it to work any thought?
<arosls> I think I ll go for lubuntu as I already use gnome, kde and xfce
<arosls> lets try out lxde as well
<arosls> thanks L3top
<playman> L3top: that's what I get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GS] [10de:00f5] (rev a2)
<L3top> playman: do the same thing only add -A2 to the end and tell me the kernel modules.
<L3top> er
<L3top> one sec
<L3top> lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<L3top> not exactly the same ;)
<simplew> can anyone help me with quilt?
<playman> L3top: Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidiafb, nouveau
<L3top> playman: I wouldnt think the GPU is the problem... I have had this issue before... I don't remember how I resolved it unfortunately...
<ReXiO> I have problems processing graphics... like video games
<ReXiO> I have an Intel 945GM integrated graphics card and ubuntu 12.04
<ReXiO> graphic experience is standard...
<ReXiO> can anyone give some light on this?
<FloodBot1> ReXiO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<da0h> yeah yur graphic chip sux
<da0h> get a real gpu
<da0h> 945 ran ok in hardy but that was about it
<ReXiO> da0h: same game runs perfect on windows with same hardware
<playman> L3top: yeah I had this issue also before and I believe I just formatted lol. but now I would rather be able to fix it with out having to format. but recently I did apt-get update and I think this was the first restart since I updated, could that be the problem?
<dpnux> Hi, I have problem sending email to gmail by ssmtp. I got this error : server didn't like our AUTH LOGIN, must issue a STARTTLS. I have enable starttls and tls in ssmtp config.
<da0h> Rex, try an older kernel
<da0h> ubuntu 12 has lousy legacy support
<jackie1632> I am having trouble getting my flash player to work won't load plug in or crashes.. it does this on both firefox and google chrome..
<Loshki> dpnux: you need 5 lines of config to do gmail: mailhub, AuthUser, AuthPass, UseSTARTTLS and AuthMethod
<dpnux> Loshki: yes, I fill all that and also adding current user to revaliases.
<dpnux> Loshki: I try explicitly telling AuthMethod=LOGIN. but no success :(
<Loshki> dpnux: Can you run sendmail -v <your_address> and capture the debug output? I also use AuthMethod=LOGIN.
<dpnux> Loshki: I did and here my last error message "sSMTP[6846]: Server didn't like our AUTH LOGIN (530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. ms1sm977391pbb.63)"
<UltraNoob> Is there a boot option to specifically disable the ubuntu loading logo ie. full text?
<Loshki> dpnux: I assume you have UseSTARTTLS=YES and mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587
<IdleOne> !text | UltraNoob
<ubottu> UltraNoob: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dpnux> Loshki: True, I use that configuration.  Sorry, I was try to send by mail command. I try your suggested command and it hang up.
<Loshki> dpnux: 'hang up'? no debug message?
<dpnux> Loshki: Sorry, it's not hang. I put dot and enter and it show same error message
<E1nzte1N> quit
<Loshki> dpnux: oh right, it hangs. Sorry, I'm slow tonight. The mail command is fine. I still think the problem is your config. Can you pastebin your config (please remove the passwords first)
<paulus68> squid problem I can restrict users access to certain sites however when I want a given user only to grant access to lets say google I am stuck and cant get it to work any thought?
<dpnux> Loshki: ok,  I put my config on pastebin.
<Loshki> dpnux: ok, you have to tell us the url so we can see it too...
<UltraNoob> Would anyone like to diagnose a problem attempting install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a desktop pc? URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099526/
<dpnux> Loshki: http://pastebin.com/wQzzzdF0
<L3top> Why can I not create a dir in /sys/devices/virtual/thermal ?
<Jester86> hey guys
<Loshki> dpnux: first diff I notice is I have no spaces round the '=' sign in my config. 2nd is I have the equivalent of AuthUser=dpnux i.e. no trailing gmail.com, 3rd. I have no useTLS line at all....
<Jester86> wondering if anyone can help me figure out how to make my ubuntu install connect to the network prior to me needing to log onto the machine
<Jester86> looking at making my laptop operate headlessly and it connects via wifi
<Jester86> running Ubuntu 12.04
<Jester86> rahul, figo7731  do either of you know how to go about changing when networking runs on ubuntu 12.04?
<Jester86> I want to make my laptop connect to the wirless network at boot rather that at login
<dpnux> Loshki: Wow, great. it works :). Thank you
<Loshki> dpnux: I'm glad. Eventually I gave up on ssmtp and went back to postfix :-)
<dpnux> Loshki: I need for my php development, postfix is gigantic.
<Loshki> dpnux: I know, but ssmtp has no queuing, so if my network link ever goes down, it loses email...
<Jester86> does anyone know how the hell upstart works?
<dpnux> Loshki: yes, it's. Surely, I am not using ssmtp on my production VPS :)
<susundberg> Why do i ended up in #ubuntu-unreg :O
<Jester86> I hate ubuntu lol
<phidog> why hate ubuntu?
<Loshki> susundberg: er, have you registered? !register | susundberg
<Loshki> !register | susundberg
<ubottu> susundberg: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> !info upstart
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 1.5-0ubuntu7 (precise), package size 305 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<Jester86> phidog, b/c I cannot figure out how to get my computer to connect to the wireless network at boot rather than at login
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: man upstart
<lotuspsychje> Jester86:is it a netbook or desktop
<UltraNoob> What would be the most likely issue if 12.04 loads some of the gui then stops? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099526/
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, an old laptop.. going to have it dedicated to my reprap printer with lid closed
<Jester86> will almost never actually log into the thing
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: is it a netbook with win7 default?
<TenMinChallenge> i just returned from wild goose chase
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: The target is a PC. the laptop came with win 7 default.
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: tro to set BIOS to 'network boot'=ON to not freeze
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, you there?
<susundberg> Loshki: thanks
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: Will try.
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: same for you mate doublecheck if BIOS is set to network boot=on
<susundberg> huh, i just dont get it, isn't this procedure more than easy to automate -- that is if i would want to produce spambots ..
<Red_M> also someone ping localhost.red-m.x10.mx
<Red_M> and tell me what it resolves to
<lotuspsychje> Red_M: this is not the channel for network tryouts
<Red_M> lotuspsychje: its a joke
<susundberg> Red_M: ping localhost.foobar.com
<Loshki> Jester86: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/143988/how-do-i-bring-up-my-wireless-network-at-boot
<susundberg> -> resolves to localhost
<Jester86> what was wrong with the old method lol
<Red_M> lotuspsychje: it pings 127.0.0.1
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Red_M
<ubottu> Red_M: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Red_M> lotuspsychje: it was a joke
<lotuspsychje> you can tell jokes over there
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: Is the network boot in the actual BIOS or is that a boot option?
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: its in the actual BIOS to set network boot to on
<Red_M> and why would you try and boot via wireless its like lightly runing a magnet over your hard drive
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: i had same issue with netbook with win7 default, after installing ubuntu it freezed on me
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, not the issue.. i think its gotta be that upstart doesn't start networking until rc5
<Jester86> i need it to start at rc2
<paulus68> squid problem I can restrict users access to certain sites however when I want a given user only to grant access to lets say google I am stuck and cant get it to work any thought?
<lotuspsychje> Jester86:try man upstart for documentation
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, I have.. having issues wrapping my head arounds its usage though
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: The target is a normal desktop computer?
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: this desktop freezes or laptop? does the desktop have wireless pci card?
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: Read this summary of my situation, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099526/
<kanupatar> hi guys
<kanupatar> where can i add the source list in ubuntu repo?
<kanupatar> I have file with the source list
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: i did mate it doesnt say if it desktop or not
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: sorry, I just realised that as well, The desktop does have a wireless pci card.
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: doublecheck if you got network boot at BIOS plz..
<TenMinChallenge> ubuntu is a vicious merciless zulu tribe
<clovencrow> Ten lol
<kanupatar> where can i add the 'source list' in ubuntu repo?
<TenMinChallenge> crow
<lotuspsychje> kanupatar: in software center
<TenMinChallenge> kanu bhai back back give me 50 ffet
<lotuspsychje> guys keep ontopic
<TenMinChallenge> imma bounce a player with some heat
<quixotedon> !offtopic | TenMinChallenge
<ubottu> TenMinChallenge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bbotf> !ot | TenMinChallange
<ubottu> TenMinChallange: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TenMinChallenge> ughh dont try to giveme daps you aint no friend ofme
<kanupatar> lotuspsychje: ok thanks ..let me check
<clovencrow> I have downloaded this streaming program called butt  from http://butt.sourceforge.net and ran the install.sh and it doesn't seem to do anything... what am I doing wrong. Sorry I am new to ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !info butt
<ubottu> Package butt does not exist in precise
<quixotedon> clovencrow: have you copied the program into the home folder?
<bbotf> Ubuntu Siftware Centre > edit > software sources
<clovencrow> quix: I unzipped it to the download folder.
<lotuspsychje> clovencrow: did you try #butt channel?
<clovencrow> lotus: I didn't know there was such a channel
<quixotedon> clovencrow: by default, you should put them to home folder so it can be used properly
<lotuspsychje> clovencrow: show on their website
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje:  I've double checked network boot is on, Still not loading after desktop gui comes up
<clovencrow> hmmm I'll check... I just figured I was installing it the wrong way and maybe there was a simple solution.
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: maybe your usb ubuntu is corrupt in win7, did you try a cdrom or usb made from within ubuntu?
<clovencrow> Oh yes... I see, there is a channel.
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: My first usb was made in win7, that usb only made it to the os load screen, this one is from this laptop running 12.04 as well.
<mike8> hi guys, how do i make my ubuntu bar - the one with show desktop etc, completely transparent ? it worked on previous ubuntu versions, but now, it's only partial
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | UltraNoob
<ubottu> UltraNoob: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<mike8> the place where it says Applications, places time - etc is opaque
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob: would be handy if you could catch any other errors like F1 on shutdown or /var/log errors
<kanupatar> lotuspsychje: i have the source list like this http://pastebin.com/v21uEbRw , so should i need to add one by one in the repo in software center or anyother methods?
<chenbing> I'm in trouble upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 , May I download 11.10ISO , edit sourcelist ,then upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-settings-manager | mike8
<ubottu> mike8: Package compiz-settings-manager does not exist in precise
<clovencrow> No that channel is void of people. Can anyone help me figure out this butt install?
<iceroot> chenbing: what is the exact issue?
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | mike8
<ubottu> mike8: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5226 kB
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: Does the wubi install 12.04 as vmware or actual OS install?
<mike8> ubottu thank you for the hint, i'll try
<lotuspsychje> mike8: install that and run it then goto unity plugin to change opacity
<ubottu> mike8: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> UltraNoob:actual Os install
<mike8> lotuspsychje, no unity, only ubuntu classic gnome style
<clovencrow> Are all linux programs available thru the Ubuntu software center?
<kanupatar> hi guys, I have to add this source list http://pastebin.com/v21uEbRw into my ubuntu 10.04 , how can i do it?
<UltraNoob> lotuspsychje: Okay, Thank you, i will try that.
<lotuspsychje> clovencrow: no
<lotuspsychje> clovencrow: only what ubuntu decided to be in repos
<chenbing> iceroot:  i can't remind detial ,I just try to estimate
<chenbing>      my plan , is this reasonable?
<iceroot> kanupatar: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotuspsychje> clovencrow: but you can add other repos to install other packages
<iceroot> chenbing: only with the alternate-cd
<clovencrow> lotus: damn, this is very important to me. If anyone could dedicate some of their time to help me solve this I would highly appreciate it.
<iceroot> chenbing: that cd is supporting upgrades
<iceroot> !upgrade | chenbing
<ubottu> chenbing: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> !alternate | chenbing
<ubottu> chenbing: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<clovencrow> lotus: Oh... is there a webpage explaining how to do that?
<mike8> lotuspsychje that's not helping
<kanupatar> iceroot: so should i need to overwrit ethe existing one in 10.04 with the new one?
<chenbing> iceroot: thank you I know "Alternativ"
<mike8> compiz is related with that unity crap lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> clovencrow: google ubuntu butt install or try their #butt channel
<iceroot> kanupatar: depending what you want
<clovencrow> lotus: ok.
<iceroot> kanupatar: why you need a fresh sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> mike8: you want transparant bar in gnome classic?
<mike8> yes
<lotuspsychje> mike8:you can do that with right mouse button right
<mike8> lotuspsychje, it's only partial transparent if it edit it at properties on Alt
<kanupatar> iceroot: not really..trying to install ltib..and they sugested a source.list
<mike8> i know lotuspsychje but it's a bug or something
<quixotedon> clovencrow: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/broadcast-on-icecastshoutcast-using-butt
<mike8> it's only 40% transparent, and the rest is opaque
<mike8> and can't edit the rest
<lotuspsychje> mike8:can you screenshot that?
<mike8> yes
<clovencrow> danke
<iceroot> kanupatar: then dont change the sources.list
<iceroot> kanupatar: what is the exact package name you want to install?
<kanupatar> rpm-fs build failed
<paulus68> tonsofpcs: you still here ?
<paulus68> squid problem I can restrict users access to certain sites however when I want a given user only to grant access to lets say google I am stuck and cant get it to work any thought?
<chenbing> iceroot: if my cdrom errors when reading , in fact it's old, can i use ISO and sourcelist to upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dummy transitional package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 125 kB
<iceroot> chenbing: why not using the normal online upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> paulus68: man squid for manual
<chenbing> iceroot: because it's crased
<iceroot> paulus68: #squid
<chenbing> crashed
<paulus68> iceroot: squid is rather dead at the moment :(
<iceroot> chenbing: then the cd upgrade may crash also
<iceroot> !details | chenbing
<ubottu> chenbing: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jester86> by default networking is supposed to start when gdm is up and running right?
<Jester86> as in.. at login screen but before login
<lotuspsychje> jester86: not if network drivers are not properly installed
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: or network boot is set to off
<chenbing> Thankyou , I will try with suffer, English is not my native language
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, but assuming everything is correct ... would it connect to wifi?
<kanupatar> iceroot: any inputs?
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, I have a feeling it'd connect via hardwire.. but will wifi connect before login?
<iceroot> kanupatar: i still dont know the package name you want
<iceroot> chenbing: what is your prefered language?
<chenbing> iceroot: chinse simple
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: network boots before login, wpa password connects when desktop boots
<iceroot> !cn | chenbing
<ubottu> chenbing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<iceroot> chenbing: that? :)
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, alright so I need to change when WPA connects
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: isnt there like an error on /var/log on your problem?
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, its not a problem with ubuntu.. its just that ubuntu doesn't do what i need it to
<Jester86> at least tat my take on the situation
<lotuspsychje> jester86:can you describe whats happening precisely?
<kanupatar> rpm-fs is the package name
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, currently my laptop does not connect to the wireless network until I have physically logged into the machine..
<Jester86> I want it to connect to the wireless network while at the login screen... before I log in
<clovencrow> ok new problem when I follow the directions on that site I get ==> E: Unable to locate package libmp3lame
<clovencrow> , E: Unable to locate package portaudio, E: Package 'libfltk-dev' has no installation candidate
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: for what purpose you need that?
<chenbing> :-) thank you
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, that laptop will be running essentially headless
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, I will only be using that laptop via ssh
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: you dont make any sense mate, how can you connect internet if ubuntu doesnt know wich user to login first?
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, prior to upstart I had no issue doing the exact same thing in the past... doing it on this laptop in Arch Linux as we speak
<mike8> lotuspsychje, sorry for the wait, aparently the classic print screen method is disabled for some reason, FN + print screen on my laptop doesn't show to save the ,png.... oh well,. this is the bar http://i.imgur.com/l6QfY.png
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, the user does not need to be logged in before connecting to the wireless network
<Jester86> i mean it seems now with upstart I'll have to manually configure it to do that myself but I've done it in the past and am currently doing it in Arch Linux w/o issue
<lotuspsychje> mike8: your bar is normal mate, this isnt a bug(the more gadgets you remove, the more % transparant it gets)
<Guest95012> hi all...how do i identify for nick?
<lawizeg> Hi
<mike8> no no lotuspsychje on older versions it was fully transparent
<lawizeg> I have a quick question, sorry if I'm interrupting
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: seems like you need more a server, so you can login in terminal and network on at terminal
<AGracefulCluts> excuse me stupid question where do i find the channel topic?
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, I'll figure it out.. i've done it in prior releases of ubuntu w/o issue.. doing it in arch on another machine as we speak
<lotuspsychje> jester86: i dont think ubuntu desktop version can connect a wifi before login in
<lawizeg> I've been trying to install Ubuntu on this windows laptop' and everything was fine until I actually booted into ubuntu. 12.04 btw. I get stuck at the loading screen.
<clovencrow> ok looks like I have to download these using the synaptic package manager.
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, you can make a computer do w/e you want.. you just have to know where/how to do it.. and they've gone and moved everything around in ubuntu now :-\
<Lakii> AGracefulCluts: typ /topic
<pranjal710> lotuspsychje: Can a ubuntu 12.04 laptop act as a wifi hotspot to share internet over wifi??
<lotuspsychje> jester86: on arch it was possible to login terminal before loggin in?
<lotuspsychje> !hotspot
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, what?
<AGracefulCluts> thanks lakii
<Jester86> in arch you just start your wireless daemon in init.conf or rc.conf.. w/e it is
<lawizeg> typ /topic
<pranjal710> Jester86 and lotuspsychje: Sorry to interrupt your discussion with my question.
<lawizeg> ...oops.
<Jester86> pranjal710, I believe that all comes down to the specific hardware ..but anymore I don't think its a rare happening
<lotuspsychje> mike8: you cant transparant gadgets anymore now
<lawizeg> So, does anyone know if that's a 12.04 issue or something? Am I not doing something right?
<Jester86> pranjal710,  just edit network connection then add a new one.. set to ad-hoc
<lawizeg> Or if I'm being an idiot, please point me to where I'm supposed to ask questions
<pranjal710> Jester86: I tried a lot on ubuntu 12.04, but couldnt set up. What I want is something like "connectify" which works for windows
<W|cKeD> hi does ubuntu have a free shell account? just asking :) thanx
<lotuspsychje> jester86: http://nixliving.blogspot.be/2010/02/start-your-wireless-connection-on-boot.html
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: seems like its possible after all
<Jester86> pranjal710, I'm sure its possible... but you need make sure you had the configurations right.. h/o let me google
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, I've been telling you it was.... lol
<Mayonnaise> !
<k4tZz> Hey I got a problem, I restarted my comp in the middle of loading ubuntu live and now I can't log in back to windows (it will go blank screen)
<pranjal710> Jester86: Sure
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, I'm litterally doing it on the computer that I am talking to you on right now.. lol
<pranjal710> :)
<Mayonnaise> !!
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16376/connect-to-network-before-user-login
<Jester86> thanks lotuspsychje looking into them now
<AGracefulCluts> so I'm trying to install Nethack and it has given me all these choices like nethack-lisp, nethack-console, nethack-x11, and nethack-qt can someone tell me which i install or if i have to do something special?
<pranjal710> Jester86: Sorry, but I'll have to leave now. Thanks for the info though :)
<lotuspsychje> !info nethack
<ubottu> Package nethack does not exist in precise
<Jester86> pranjal710, alright.. just google it i'm sure you can get it.. ubuntu adhoc network
<pranjal710> Jester86: Sure
<AGracefulCluts> !info nethack
<lotuspsychje> !adhoc
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, seems so simple now looking at it ;)
<mike8> ok thanks lotuspsychje :( i was hoping for a workaround
<lotuspsychje> Jester86:yes lol readed also, but tell me where do you open a terminal for ssh then?
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, what do you mean where do I open terminal for SSH?
<lotuspsychje> Jester86:yes before login that is...
<Jester86> I ssh into it.. the headless laptop operates as an ssh host ... running the daemon all the time
<AGracefulCluts> ubottu what do I have to do? if you can give me the process i should google i can take it from there
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jester86> ubottu, how are you
<ubottu> Jester86: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jester86> ubottu, ?
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: ah you ssh with a remote machine, in the machine you did not login and connected wifi
<Jester86> ubottu, hello
<Jester86> yes lotuspsychje .. which is why that machine must connect to the wireless prior to the user logging in
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, are you not familiar with ssh?  it is extremely handy
<lotuspsychje> AGracefulCluts: nethack not in official repos anymore mate, you can try installing them all
<lotuspsychje> Jester86:yes lol i know ssh, your prob all makes sense now...maybe next time you could describe what you really want
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, i described exactly what i wanted.... are you sure you read it?
<Asar> anybody know anything about ufw?
<Asar> or gufw
<iceroot> Asar: man ufw
<bazhang> !info nethack-common | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: nethack-common (source: nethack): dungeon crawl game - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-12.2 (precise), package size 442 kB, installed size 1321 kB
<iceroot> Asar: or use a usefull and detailed question
<iceroot> !ufw | Asar
<lotuspsychje> Jester86: i mean like.;i want to ssh with remote machine into...
<ubottu> Asar: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<fahd> vc
<Jester86> lotuspsychje, I already had that working.. just not the wireless part ;)
<lotuspsychje> Jester86:ok well problem solved anyway :p
<Asar> umm, ok, am trying to write a rule script for ufw to open tcp & udp ports for 9000
<Asar> want to call it "SimWorld"
<iceroot> Asar: that ports are not blocked by default
<iceroot> Asar: no port is blocked by default
<Asar> want to open them
<Asar> purposefully
<Asar> make certain they are forwarded
<AGracefulCluts> Bazhang is that the one I should install?
<bazhang> AGracefulCluts, depends on whether you want the console one, or a gui one like nethack-qt
<AGracefulCluts> sorry I'm still learning as I go, are they both text based?
<bazhang> one is cli (in the terminal) the other is gui AGracefulCluts
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: howto search packages on ubottu on word
<AGracefulCluts> graphical user interface, right? okay and I assume qt is cli?
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: /msg ubottu info packagename
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: or search instead of info
<bazhang> AGracefulCluts, -qt one is the gui one
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: i mean can you search also if its not the correct packagename?
<Asar> umm, having problems... Google is not openable within Chromium
<AGracefulCluts> <---doh! okay which one should I install for cli?
<subb1> hi all. I am trying to run unetbootin  for preparing flash drive.  when I run  unetbootin script, I get this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libXrandr.so.2: cannot open shared object file: " .... I use ubuntu 11.10 64bit. Please help
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: imo yes
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: or use "apt-cache search string"
<iceroot> !search editor
<ubottu> Found: code, ed, gedit, vim, winkey, kate, nano, icons, editors, splash and 13 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=editor
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: apt-cache show nethack shows nothing in terminal
<robertzaccour> how to I switch my keyboard layout settings from qwerty to dvorak?
<robertzaccour> in Ubuntu I mean
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: search
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: not show
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: show is to show the details of a package, so you need the exact package name
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: cool tnx worked now
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: you also know why sux opens up firefox flawless and nautilus not?
<xbcz> I have ubuntu12.04. i want to conf L2TP.
<Asar> umm, the DNS is not reachable for the internet... what could be the problem?
<AGracefulCluts> bazhang: how do I know which is CLI?
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. after sux username nautilus
<subb1> any help guys?
<xbcz> help someone ?
<tchopper> robertzaccour, Open "Keyboard Layout", add a new layout set to your Dvorak mode and move it to the top of the list.
<lotuspsychje> subb1:cant you run the ubuntu disk creator?
<Asar> "Connection Refused
<Asar> going to restart the router
<xbcz> need conf l2tp. please help
<lotuspsychje> subb1: or you trying from windows?
<subb1> lotuspsychje, I'm trying from ubuntu 11.10
<lotuspsychje> subb1:you can create an usb bootable with disk creator
<AGracefulCluts> thanks for the help guys night
<jamesw03> help a noob, just installed a dvb-t usb tuner it only works when running as root (ie sudo), how can i give permission for it to be used not as root
<jamesw03> this what happens with ls -o
<jamesw03> "drwxr-xr-x 2 root 120 Jul 19 16:34 adapter0 "
<jamesw03> help me please
<lotuspsychje> jamessw03: did you try installing it from within another users login?
<jamesw03> this is how i "installed it"
<cruztof> hi, i cannot change the host Ip spamassassin can connect from, i tried "spamd -A host" still not working
<Asar> ok, this is really weird... can't connect to the internet via the browser
<Asar> any suggestions?
<cruztof> any suggestions is well appreciated
<jamesw03> lotuspsychje: plugged it in, then did step 5 and 6 from here  http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Leadtek_WinFast_DTV_Dongle_Gold#Driver_Installation , then rebooted  and i now i can only access it with sudo
<jamesw03> do i just need to add myself to the video group?
<jamesw03> and how would i do that?
<lotuspsychje> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_ericcc> if i want access to my ubuntu desktop at home remotely from a windows laptop, do i want openssh-server or is there one for desktops?
<subb1> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<jamesw03> usermod -G video myusername ???
<kanupatar> Hi guys, please see my error log here? any help is truly appreciated
<kanupatar> http://pastebin.com/4nPB7DeN
<ReshAyin> umm, for a weird reason the update messed up the ability to connect to the internet
<ReshAyin> if a person could help
<ReshAyin> hehe
<ReshAyin> not certain why irc works
<lotuspsychje> _ericcc: yes install openssh-server and run it on ubuntu desktop
<bilegt> I accidentally wrote some line of configuration text to .Xauthority file. How to regenerate one?
<jamesw03> fail
<kr4sh> hi i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and it doesn't take my full screen there is a border around it anyone know how to fix?
<ReshAyin> yes kr4sh
<sbarcteam> hi. is there an effort in the direction of making updates as binary package diffs, not full packages ?
<kr4sh> Alright!  Sweet
<sbarcteam> (I mean the software updates, deb packages)
<ReshAyin> umm, check where you login, what version you're logging into
<ReshAyin> make certain it's not gnome classic
<jamesw03> lotuspsychje: added my self to video group no help
<kr4sh> i have to do the same in windows, i go into the catalyst control center and enable overscan to 20%
<ReshAyin> second, do you have an nvidia?
<kr4sh> i did apt-get upgrade so it's doing something idk what .. how long should this take?
<kr4sh> no i have dual hd 6950 in crossfire
<kr4sh> using hdmi to a 27" monitor
<ReshAyin> hmm... not certain what your video drivers would be then
<kr4sh> 1920x1080
<ReshAyin> do you know?
<kr4sh> i have no idea
<kr4sh> I have never used linux before
<ReshAyin> did you check your driver packages?
<kr4sh> took me 30 minutes to figure out how to get here
<kr4sh> ummm no
<ReshAyin> you can go into system settings typically
<kr4sh> how do i do that
<kr4sh> ok
<kr4sh> in system settings
<ReshAyin> do you have the user info in the top right?
<kr4sh> yes
<ReshAyin> yeah, check your drivers
<kr4sh> click on 'additional drivers'
<kr4sh> ?
<ReshAyin> under yes
<ReshAyin> additional drivers
<ReshAyin> & display
<ReshAyin> check your display settings
<jacta> mornings all
<kr4sh> yeah it's fine..
<ReshAyin> morning jacta
<kr4sh> it says 1920x1080
<kr4sh> 16:9
<ReshAyin> though you have a border?
<kr4sh> yes
<kr4sh> wonder if i have to mess with my monitor
<ReshAyin> ok, relog & make certain you're using the most current gnome login
<ReshAyin> not the gnome classic
<ReshAyin> had this problem just a couple weeks priori
<jamesw03> lotuspsychje: rebooting fixed it
<jamesw03> bye thanks
<kr4sh> how can i stop this apt-get upgrade
<ReshAyin> if you're logged in correctly, then you should mess with your viewer adjustments on your monitor
<kr4sh> yeah i dont have any
<kr4sh> shitty monitor i guess
<kr4sh> waste of $400
<ReshAyin> yeah, do not stop your upgrade
<ReshAyin> though beware, you're going to have connection problems when it's done
<ReshAyin> am not able to connect to the internet via the browser at the time
<ReshAyin> not able to do the updates either
<ReshAyin> connection refused is what it suggests
<kr4sh> yeah idk
<kr4sh> it's not working
<kr4sh> how long does this update work
<psychogenik> is uh pre-released updates safe?
<psychogenik> i checked it now i get so many updates like debian testing its crazy
<\Jan> what
<kr4sh> any1 have any idea why this thing would be freezing?  never had probs in windows..
<\Jan> Debian testing has lots of updates?
<kr4sh> is it cuz i didn't install it to c: and i did to d:?
<kr4sh> slower hard drive?
<psychogenik> maybe
<psychogenik> try reinstallign if you can
<kr4sh> i only had 33gb free on my ssd
<rabbi1> unable to delete the files/ format in the pendrive as it has lots of viruses..... how can i format it ?
<_zoom_> hi, need to change my ubuntu 10.04 lts to non-gui
<_zoom_> and I want my vpn to start automatically
<ssrvm> hi
<sulaiman> Greetings
<ssrvm> i formatted and reinstalled the / of ubuntu 9.04 and installed ubuntu 12.04 there. is there any chance for me to recover one important folder in that old linux /home ?
<ssrvm> help please?
<sulaiman> where is the error log for php kept?
<ssrvm> and i made 9.04 ext3 to ext4 of 12.04
<kr4sh> what is x-configure
<kr4sh> root@ubuntu:/home# sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0
<kr4sh> No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<kr4sh> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configuration file manually and run aticonfig again.
<kr4sh> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<kr4sh> root@ubuntu:/home#
<FloodBot1> kr4sh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kr4sh> can someone help me fix that
<\Jan> have you tried aticonfig --initial
<kr4sh> ok great
<kr4sh> thanks
<kr4sh> now what
<kr4sh> how do i see if it worked?
<sulaiman> I can't locate the php error log in ubuntu
<FloodBot1> kr4sh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kr4sh> reboot?
<kr4sh> why does he keep saying i'm flooding?
<aetoxx> Can someone please explain how I can play an mp3 as a different user?
<aetoxx> gksudo -u differentuser mplayer /tmp/mysong.mp3 is not audible whereas mplayer /tmp/mysong.mp3 is.
<kr4sh> that fixed it
<kr4sh> Thank you!
<fdr> hello! Can anybody please give me a hint as to how to reconfigure grub so that by default it runs windows on a dual-boot system? Thanks!
<rabbi1> unable to delete the files/ format in the pendrive as it has lots of viruses..... how can i format it ?
<\Jan> mount it
<\Jan> right click, format
<nameless> use gparted
<\Jan> Or ... something like that, I don't use gnome, I remembered it being there like that
<CRUNK> hey guys i was impressed with ubuntu after normally being a debian guy, and i am currently about to install ubuntu over my laptop.  does the ubuntu install have an easy option for full disk encryption for 12.04 ubuntu? do i have to download some kind of alternate install?
<rabbi1> \Jan: it's mounted, but read only, changed the permission 777 still its locked. not much option from gparted also :(
<bekks> CRUNK: You have to use the alternate install for full disk encryption.
<\Jan> err, a pen drive mounted readonly by default?
<auronandace> rabbi1: if you want to format it, you don't mount it
<CRUNK> bekks: the text based installation?
<rabbi1> auronandace: yeah, doing that
<aetoxx>  System -> Administration -> and click on Users and Groups. What's the binary name of this?
<_zoom_> how to start vpn connection from command line
<_zoom_> ?
<rabbi1> \Jan: yeap... lot of virus into it
<\Jan> don't see how that would affect it on ubuntu?
<rabbi1> shocking for me too
<rabbi1> auronandace: on the way of formatting. don't know how it goes yet
<auronandace> rabbi1: whats the problem? unmount it and format with gparted
<rabbi1> auronandace: doing the same, taking more time ....
<bekks> CRUNK: Yes.
<rabbi1> auronandace: says error occured
<rabbi1> Error fsyncing/closing/dev/sdb:input/output error
<auronandace> rabbi1: fsyncing? whats on the pen drive?
<rabbi1> auronandace: has lot of virus, RECYCLER as well
<nibblyn> aetoxx, you can try... sudo -u differentuser play /tmp/mysong.mp3
<auronandace> rabbi1: where did you get it from?
<rabbi1> my colleague, a big windows user/ loser
<MyWay> hello
<auronandace> rabbi1: rip it out, plug it back in, do NOT mount it, then format it
<MyWay> I have some problem which I don't understand, my ubuntu 12.04 x64 session terminated randomly and watching dmesg I've noticed this: irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<MyWay> what can I do?
<aetoxx> nibblyn, does not work and doesn't allow X11 to be used.
<MyWay> I've tried adding irqpoll option to boot, but nothing :(
<rabbi1> auronandace: how can stop auto mount ?
<auronandace> rabbi1: check the settings for removable media
<drennen> so, here is a puzzle. I tried to --force install a graphic driver and now unity wont load. Ive got the terminal up, but window commands like alt tab wont work.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I want to keep file with leading ., but if I use "rm -r *", all files are removed.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> How to protect these files or directories from rm
<nibblyn> aetoxx, sudo -u root play my.mp3 works well. If you need X11 then it is another story ;)
<L3top> !warning | jimmy_lo_chien_f: please dont type that here
<ubottu> jimmy_lo_chien_f: please dont type that here: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<aetoxx> nibblyn, you are sudoing to root...
<aetoxx> nibblyn, try it as some less privileged user.
<trijntje> jimmy_lo_chien_f: if you only want te remove files that start with normal letters you can use rm [A-Za-z]*, but please be carefull
<aetoxx> L3top, uhm, please.
<L3top> What are you trying to do exactly, without typing that command again? We are all familiar with it...
<trijntje> you could also just use nautilus and dont show hidden files
<L3top> please what aetoxx?
<aetoxx> L3top, his question is perfectly understandable.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Oh
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<aetoxx> L3top, please don't be so incredibly stupid.
<L3top> so is the factoid aetoxx.
<aetoxx> jimmy_lo_chien_f, man find
<aetoxx> jimmy_lo_chien_f, you want to use find, some regular expression and perhaps xargs.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> wow
<zulius> jimmy_lo_chien_f, try rm [^.], but be careful
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> aetoxx, I try man find first
<nibblyn> aetoxx, don't have any other user here, sorry. but i see no reason why this should not work.
<L3top> aetoxx: his question is about how to "protect" files from being removed. I am not sure of many scenarios where this is a fear... so I asked for clarification.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> wow, rm seems very really dangerous
<L3top> Yes. jimmy_lo_chien_f. It is indeed. That is why it is asked you don't use that particular command here because newbs sometimes try things, having no idea what they are doing.
<aetoxx> nibblyn, yeah, too bad that you not seeing any reason is something the computer doesn't care about.
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<drennen> Can a chan op msg me?
<nibblyn> aetoxx, what about file permissions? if you sudo -u anotheruser, can that user access the file? :)
<aetoxx> nibblyn, I see that the file is being played. There is just no audible sound.
<aetoxx> nibblyn, and if I login as that user in a completely new session, it does work for that user.
<aetoxx> nibblyn, it is as if there is some logic that only one user can use audio at any time,
<samuele> hello!
<nibblyn> aetoxx, not audio itself, merely the file permissions. check the audio file with ls -la, give it a try
<aetoxx> nibblyn, you are not listening to what I say.
<aetoxx> nibblyn, I said that I can see that the file is being played.
<aetoxx> nibblyn, how the hell do you come with the suggestion that the permissions are wrong?
<aetoxx> nibblyn, If you have nothing intelligent to say, just don't say anything at all.
<L3top> aetoxx: why are you using gksudo out of curiosity? and what is the case if you type su -u otheruser mplayer /path/to/mp3.file?   Also does su -u alsamixer reveal anything?
<aetoxx> L3top, alsamixer isn't a user
<L3top> correct. insert your user.
<nibblyn> aetoxx, because you can open an X11 app that could not read a datastream.
<aetoxx> L3top, I am using gksudo, because I want to run an X program with sound as another user.
<busco_caniche> Llevo este nick pero podría llamarme directamente anti-imbéciles
<L3top> You will be root running gksudo will you not?
<aetoxx> nibblyn, no
<aetoxx> L3top, no
<L3top> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<L3top> Why not?
<aetoxx> L3top, if you want to help, test it first on your own system before suggesting anything.
<L3top> If you don't know the answer just say so.
<aetoxx> L3top, I know the answer; I am not here to teach you Linux.
<edward_> KÃ¥tGutt_kristiansand
<zeng> how to copy and paste in tty1?
<busco_caniche> tengo ese nick pero el nick anti-estúpidos sería otra forma de decirlo
<zeng> without mouse
<_zoom_> how to configure vpn run on boot time?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> !gitk
<kanupatar> where can I found flex command in ubuntu?
<nibblyn> aetoxx, forget about x11 for a second, try "sudo -u differentuser play /tmp/mysong.mp3". If it does not work please try  "ls -la /tmp/mysong.mp3". If you think this is not helping then I apologize, can't help you.
<aetoxx> nibblyn, play FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<kanupatar> where can I found/install flex command in ubuntu?
<kanupatar> sudo apt-get install flex failed
<aetoxx> nibblyn, (this is exactly what I mean by suggesting things that you have _tested_)
<nibblyn> aetoxx, actually I just tested, it works for me :)
<aetoxx> nibblyn, it doesn't work in all environments, which means you have not been complete.
<bekks> kanupatar: "failed" is a pretty generic error message. Whats the full and detailed output when running sudo apt-get install flex? Please use a pastebin.
<lodder> is it possible to migrate from arch linux to ubuntu without using a live installeren? I want to do it on my remote system
<maniek> elo
<aetoxx> nibblyn, here is the error I get then: http://paste.kde.org/519974/
<auronandace> lodder: depends what you mean by migrate, if you mean change arch into ubuntu then thats simply not going to work
<aetoxx> auronandace, it's completely clear what he wants to do.
<cfhowlett> lodder: you could TRY installing without formatting your arch /home.  However, configs and apps will differ.  I suggest you bite the bullet, backup your data, and clean install.
<edward_> anyone wanna chat? ;)
<lodder> auronandace: I know that but what options are there?
<lodder> cfhowlett, auronandace: is it possible by remote installation?
<aetoxx> lodder, Of course it is 'possible'.
<aetoxx> lodder, it might not be easy, however.
<auronandace> lodder: i concur with cfhowlett
<lodder> hmmm not easy sounds interesting
<cfhowlett> lodder: never done remote install, so I can't advise
<geirha> lodder: If it sounds interesting, go for it. Just make sure your backups are recent in case it goes haywire
<geirha> lodder: If you have a spare partition, you can install without booting
<L3top> aetoxx: DISPLAY=:0 su - user -c 'mplayer /path/to/an.mp3'      works just fine. Dont need to open it as root... which is what you are doing with gksudo.
<aetoxx> L3top, gksudo doesn't do anything as root with the -u option.
<bekks> L3top: In fact, using gksu -u user will exactly do what he wants, since mplayer is a X aplication.
<lodder> geirha: no I don't have a spare :(
<lodder> well I'll do it the other way then
 * L3top is reading the man... doesn't use the g things. I am wrong, he is right, and my command opens audio with audio.
<lodder> thanks for th ehelp
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<geirha> aetoxx: Have you adjusted xauth to allow the other user to use your xserver?
<aetoxx> geirha, my understanding was that kdesudo did all of that.
<aetoxx> geirha, or gksudo
<robertzaccour> my computer freezes sometime, usually everything but the pointer
<robertzaccour> Is this an Ubuntu issue or a Gnome-Shell issue?
<geirha> aetoxx: I don't think so, but I'd have to check the docs
<aetoxx> geirha, this is driving me crazy, so if you could do anything to actually help, that would be most welcome.
<BotaniCar|2> hi, does latest (stable) ubuntu have sugarcrm in repository ?
<L3top> But... the aplication is opening, there is just no audio, correct aetoxx?
<aetoxx> L3top, correct
<aetoxx> L3top, via kdesudo, I can run graphical applications; there is just no sound.
<MonkeyDust> !find sugarcrm| BotaniCar|2
<ubottu> BotaniCar|2 is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<aetoxx> L3top, and previously did this work.
<aetoxx> this did work
<MonkeyDust> !find sugarcrm | BotaniCar|2
<ubottu> BotaniCar|2: File sugarcrm found in cherokee-doc, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<geirha> aetoxx: to allow user bob to use your X server, run   xhost SI:localuser:bob    run xhost without arguments to see the list
<geirha> aetoxx: After that, test with e.g. gksudo -u bob xeyes
<L3top> bekks: what is the problem with this?   DISPLAY=:0 su - user -c 'mplayer /path/to/an.mp3'   I guess... I just don't understand the use of gksudo/kdesudo in this circumstance.
<L3top> geirha: if it is opening the aplication (mplayer) then is this an X issue?
<aetoxx> geirha, kdesudo -u bob xclock works
<aetoxx> geirha, what doesn't work is any audio.
<jesse_> Hello! It's my first time using Unity....    Does anyone know if there is a way that i can change the order that icons appear on the "Dash Panel" (The panel on the left of the screen)
<jesse_> i would like to customize the order the icons appear from top to bottom.
<aetoxx> geirha, so, while you are free to concentrate on all kinds of xhost issues, it seems to be completely irrelevant.
<aetoxx> geirha, I would like the sound issue to be resolved.
<MonkeyDust> jesse_  you can drag & drop them, use MyUnity to change the look of the panel
 * L3top still curious about kdesudo -u bob alsamixer      settings.
<jesse_> MonkeyDust: Thanks! I feel like an idiot now! it works though.  thanks again.
<chanyeol> hi
<chanyeol> regarding pulseaudio build from ubuntu apt-get source
<chanyeol> I faced the problem,
<dbugger> s
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<ezoe> Can I remove unity-lens-video by simply using apt?
<aetoxx> L3top, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<aetoxx> L3top, (which is a bad error message, because there is no such thing as 'mixer', there might be something like /dev/something)
<MonkeyDust> find irqpoll
<MonkeyDust> !find irqpoll
<ubottu> Package/file irqpoll does not exist in precise
<aetoxx> L3top,  open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<L3top> aetoxx: can you log in as that user and check to see that this user does not have alsamixer avail?
<aetoxx> L3top, as I said before; if I properly login as that user, I can play audio.
<chanyeol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099698/
<aetoxx> L3top, which means that it also has alsamixer available.
<Jernej_L_Work> hi all
<Jernej_L_Work> i'm editing sudoers file via visudo on ubuntu server
<Jernej_L_Work> i've added "ps ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables -L"
<Jernej_L_Work> so that i could list iptable rules
<Jernej_L_Work> yet i still get iptables v1.4.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root) error
<Jernej_L_Work> so, do i need to refresh / reload something or i did it wrong?
<L3top> aetoxx: Sorry that I do not cling to your every word when speaking to other people. I will try and follow your conversations closer... I guess.
<geirha> Jernej_L_Work: you still have to prepend sudo in front of iptables
<Jernej_L_Work> oooooh
<Jernej_L_Work> thanks
<Jernej_L_Work> this is working!
<unkrr> i install "qemu" app via tar file  and now i wna to unintall it i did it via "dpkg -r" command but still i m getting that qemu in my command list how do i remove it ??
<navchauhan> hi
<navchauhan> please help
<\Jan> unkrr: isn't qemu in the repositories?
<Jernej_L_Work> geirha: thanks (sorry for nickalert, i just wanted to thank you)
<geirha> unkrr: If you installed it via a tar file, dpkg won't know about it. You have to find some other way to track down the files it installed and remove them.
<MonkeyDust> navchauhan  start with a question
<unkrr> geirha, and what's that  ?
<unkrr> \Jan, i want i older version to install thats why
<ramkr> with what
<navchauhan> i want drivers to instal my canon printer mf3010
<navchauhan> pleae guide me
<geirha> unkrr: Depends on what the tar file contained and how you installed it exactly. It might have an uninstall mechanism
<MonkeyDust> navchauhan  type !print
<\Jan> I'm pretty sure you can use apt-get to download an older verion, but
<geirha> unkrr: In general, you should avoid "installing from tar" at all costs.
<\Jan> you probably should see if there's a .deb file for it
<navchauhan> i m using ubunto 11.10
<navchauhan> ok
<unkrr> geirha, okk i will keep that in mind
<MonkeyDust> !print | navchauhan
<ubottu> navchauhan: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ramkr> have you tried to plug and play - what is not working ?
<ramkr> what OS version are you running
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<navchauhan> i know
<\Jan> unkrr: try apt-get install qemu =version.number.here
<navchauhan> but in database there is no drivers for canon mf3010
<unkrr> \Jan, ok thnx
<\Jan> I don't know if it'll work but according to the man page of apt-get, it says it should
<\Jan> ┐('～`；)┌
<navchauhan> r u there
<ramkr> just googling to see what comes up for the canon - have to say canon mfd's are a pain to setup
<\Jan> MyWay: irq stuff just seems to fix itself on boot/ on the next boot with me, I don't really mess with it, I'd just leave it alone unless something starts to break due to it
<\Jan> Has something started to break?
<dooglus> navchauhan: did you see http://www.usa.canon.com/nw3s/CanonUSA/DownloadContents/English/0100344001EN.htm
<dooglus> navchauhan: its linked from http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/imageclass_series/imageclass_mf3010#DriversAndSoftware
<nameless`> how do i find the unicode code for this special character ? ✿
<subb1> HI all.
<navchauhan> ok i downloaded
<navchauhan> please guide me how to instal it
<subb1> I installed squid 3.1.19. on ubuntu 11.10 with options:  --with-default-user=mysquid  & --prefix=/usr/local/squid.
<subb1> When I try to run , it gives me the error: /usr/local/squid/var/logs/cache.log: Permission denied.  ... what is the  user.group to which  /usr/local/squid should be changed to?
<dixon_> How easy is it to install GNOME on my Ubuntu 12.04? What's the worst that can happen (other than killing my laptop ;))?
<dixon_> Is it really this easy? http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<dixon_> (first hit on google)
<Plee> Hi, I've just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, and I see that the do-release-upgrade has the option of setting lts upgrades. Should I do a new fresh install of 12.04 lts or is it ok to use the upgraded 11.10 to 12.04 lts ?
<bekks> Plee: It is fully ok.
<muellisoft> dixon_: yes
<Plee> dixon_, it was that easy when I did it :
<Plee> :D
<Plee> bekks, Thanks ;D
<geirha> subb1: See how Ubuntu's squid package does it. If you install software from outside the repositories, you're on your own.
<dixon_> Plee: Muelli: what about programs I already have installed on my laptop, like Netbeans?
<dixon_> Plee: Muelli: will those still work?
<Muelli> dixon_: very likely.
<azl> hello
<Plee> dixon_, those are loaded from .desktop files, so it should work wthout a problem
<subb1> geirha: I downloaded package from squid.org
<bekks> Plee: They arent loaded from .desktop files at all.
<Cedara> Hi, using ubuntu 12.04 - 32 bit on an amd 64 - had a compiz crash and was told to work this though the support channels first before reporting (have rebooted everything was going bonkers, now it's fine). What should I do?
<geirha> subb1: Yes, I assumed as much
<Plee> bekks, ok :D My bad :)
<dixon_> bekks: are you saying that programs previously installed in a Unity environment won't run when I install GNOME then?
<bekks> Plee: dixon_: Your installed apps are started by .desktop files, but are loaded from your harddisk - from the same place you've installed them to. They should work, even after upgrading.
<dixon_> bekks: ok
<bekks> dixon_: When did I say a single word about unity?
<dixon_> bekks: never, just reflected on the previous conversation there was :)
<geirha> subb1: The ubuntu package from the repository will set up permissions and ownership and all that for you. If you install it manually like you did, you have to set up that stuff yourself
<dixon_> bekks: Plee: Muelli: thanks guys, will take a tripple backup of my laptop, then try installing GNOME
<Plee> bekks, Ah. Thanks :D Good to learn something new :D
<geirha> subb1: But #squid might be able to help you with what you need, or as I said earlier, look at how Ubuntu's package does it.
<subb1> geirha: thanks for yourresponse.
<bekks> dixon_: A single backup is sufficient, and in addition, you can always just remove an installed package without reinstalling your whole box.
<dixon_> bekks: true
<dixon_> bekks: thanks!
<subb1> geirha: But If I install via -  "apt-get squid" using ubuntu repos,  will I be able to  modify those compile time parameters later on after installation?
<bekks> subb1: "apt-get install squid"
<bekks> subb1: Name ONE ccompile time parameter you want to modify.
<everstt> [Help!!!] Some days back I installed unity glass from here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-glass-offers-refined-new-look-for-the-unity-launcher ...today i decided that i didn't want it anymore so I did a $sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity as mentioned in the article... it didn't work ... so i did a $sudo apt-get purge unity and then installed unity again... the problem is unity 3d doesn't work at all.. nautilus loads but the unity topbar and
<everstt> panel doesn't start... unity 2d is working fine (except that the dash button icon has been replaced by a question mark icon).. what do i do!!!?
<geirha> subb1: No, but you can grab the source instead, patch it with those compile time options, then build your own deb package from it
<FloodBot1> everstt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> If you cant, you dont need to modify it at all :)
<geirha> subb1: apt-get source squid
<robertzaccour> bekks, what's squid?
<everstt> [Help!!!] Some days back I installed unity glass from here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-glass-offers-refined-new-look-for-the-unity-launcher ...today i decided that i didn't want it anymore so I did a $sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity as mentioned in the article... it didn't work ...
<subb1> bekks:  this is the option I need, to enable squid with mysql authentication  --enable-basic-auth-helpers=DB
<everstt> so i did a $sudo apt-get purge unity and then installed unity again... the problem is unity 3d doesn't work at all.. nautilus loads but the unity topbar and panel doesn't start... unity 2d is working fine (except that the dash button icon has been replaced by a question mark icon).. what do i do!!!?
<FloodBot1> everstt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yossarianuk> hi - is anyone here fimilar  with the process to upload to a PPA?
<yossarianuk> I have created an account - activated a key =- created package - tried to use dput
<yossarianuk> but my ppa is empty ?
<MonkeyDust> everstt  in a terminal, type this command, your screen starts flashing; when it's done, logout and in again      gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<calamity> Howdy, is there a channel that might be able to help me with Glade?
<yossarianuk> I got this :-
<yossarianuk>   Uploading nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates_295.59-ppa1.dsc: done.
<yossarianuk>   Uploading nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates_295.59-ppa1.tar.gz: done.
<yossarianuk>   Uploading nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates_295.59-ppa1_source.changes: done.
<everstt> MonkeyDust, ok :/
<FloodBot1> yossarianuk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yossarianuk> Successfully uploaded packages.
<geirha> subb1: Alternatively, you might just need the init/upstart script which you'll find in the ubuntu package source, and create a squid user to get your manual install going
<bekks> yossarianuk: Latest version is 302.x already :)
<everstt> MonkeyDust, it ends with a "(compiz:11626): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
<everstt> error subscribing to gestures
<everstt> Segmentation fault"
<everstt> i'll try logging out-in
<geirha> yossarianuk: (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I believe it is queued for package building now, once it gets processed by the package building box, it should appear in your PPA
<yossarianuk> bekks - the version I made is newer than what is available in Ubuntu
<yossarianuk> ubuntu 12.04
<yossarianuk>  302.17 has major lag issues in games also
<yossarianuk> (i have it in arch)
<bekks> Arch is not know to be the most stable platform for gaming - and the 302.17 is pretty stable for me, taken from here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<yossarianuk> in some older SDL games there is a lag
<robertzaccour> I'm goin to sleep
<robertzaccour> later yall
<Anno2012> hi
<averell> when i start a shell, LANG is set to the wrong locale, where is that setting?
<yossarianuk> http://www.nvidia.com - also shows 295.59 as the latest version
<calamity> Heya, I'm looking for some help with a Glade project.
<calamity> Can someone point me in the right direction?
<yossarianuk> geirha: thanks i'll wait
<everstt> MonkeyDust, isn't working... maybe completely removing unity and installing it again might work?
<bekks> yossarianuk: thats why 302.17 is beta :)
<storyteller> How to get public IP address of machine thats connected thr` wireless?
<MonkeyDust> everstt  yes, try it, i don't like/use unity myself
<robertzaccour> I found Gnome-Shell to be a lot more practical and pretty than Unity TBH
<calamity> oops :)
<everstt> MonkeyDust, how do i remove Unity completely? :)
<robertzaccour> especially with Docky
<t0m5k1> @storyteller curl -s http://checkrealip.com/ | grep "Current IP Address"'
<bekks> storyteller: http://www.whatsmyip.de/ :)
<MonkeyDust> everstt  don't know, better ask someone who's more familiar with it
<kanupatar> hi guys
<subb1> geirha; I just added the user with which i compiled manually. THen chown'd the squid directory recursively.  It worked!  THanks for the help though!
<kanupatar> kanupatar here
<subb1> bekks: thanks to you too.
<Reindeernix> hmm anyone know how I can make amarok shuffle my songs without disorganizing them? :/
<storyteller> @bekks:will i be able to ssh with this IP?
<yossarianuk> geirha: thanks packages are building !
<Kyshtynbai> hi guys. does anyone use gestures extension for chrome? It works very strange in 12.04 for me/
<Reindeernix> my friend used it on his touch screen with 12.04 once didn't look like there was a problem though
<bekks> storyteller: Most likely, no. You have to configure an ssh server to be running, you have to configure a portforwarding in your router, and you cannot test it from "behind" your public ip - you have to ask someone else to test that, because your router will most likely not allow accessing the public IP from within your network,
<kanupatar> May I know in which package  uuid/uuid.h: in ubuntu 10.04?
<NeuHier> UBUNTU als VBox unter Windows7 als HostSystem ----> virtuelle HDD vergrößern! ...so dass auch Ubuntu dies merkt!???
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<storyteller> @bekks: yes ive configured ssh on remote..
<storyteller> @bekks: but router not allowing to access local ip :(
<bekks> storyteller: As I told you.
<storyteller> @bekks:well thank you for guidance.
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<yossarianuk> Does any one know the timescale for when ubuntu 12.04 will get the unity 5.14.0 "SRU-1" update?
<yossarianuk> At present unity is about 50% slower than all other desktops enviornment for 3d games
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/988079  - shows this being fixed soon though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988079 in Unity 5.0 "Much slower OpenGL frame rates with unityshell loaded, than plain compiz" [Undecided,Triaged]
<bbbbbbb> Do I make my swap partion primary or logical...primary right?
<ikonia> bbbbbbb: it doesn't matter
<bbbbbbb> okay :)
<MonkeyDust> yossarianuk  https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestones
<alex3543> hi guys, i was wondering if you have any idea how to associate a file extention with a wine application in the last ubuntu release. it worked before in ubuntu 10 using 'open with' a 'command line, but now that feature is removed... thanks. i want to associate .torrent files with wine utorrent btw. thanks
<caddoo> im on firefox 12, how do I update
<MonkeyDust> alex3543  open the properties, select from there
<alex3543> MonkeyDust: i wouldn't ask if it was there
<alex3543> feature is removed
<geirha> alex3543: I have it here ... had to click the "Show other programs" first though
<MonkeyDust> alex3543  it's there, ok
<mike84> no it isn't
<mike84> i'm clicking show other programs
<mike84> but you cannot add a command line
<mike84> and utorrent is not in that list
<ales543634> it's messed up
<MonkeyDust> then it must be torrent-specific
<geirha> ales543634: Ah, so you have to create a custom .desktop file for it
<ales543634> for what? utorrent.exe ?
<MonkeyDust> exe is for windows
<yossarianuk> MonkeyDust: thanks !
<Dynamit> Use wine if you want to run Executebel file's
<ales543634> like a link ?
<ales543634> how do i do this
<Dynamit> apt-get install wine
<Dynamit> to install Wine
<ales543634> it was easy using upen with "wine  path/utorrent.exe" before
<geirha> ales543634: copy /usr/share/applications/transmission-gtk.desktop to your desktop, rename it to utorrent.desktop, then open it in an editor (e.g gedit)
<ales543634> not to install wine jesus
<ales543634> thanks geirha
<geirha> ales543634: Modify it to run wine 'c:\...\utorrent.exe' and such, then copy it to  ~/.local/share/applications
<yossarianuk> bbbbbbb: as far as I am aware there is no longer any difference in performance between a swap partition and file (since kernel 2.6)_
<ales543634> sounds excellent
<yannick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bbbbbbb> ah, I added 3 gb of swap space on my 16 GB usb install just in case.
<kanupatar> which package uuid.h is found?
<bbbbbbb> some computers that i may be using it on may lack enough ram.
<kanupatar> uuid-dev ? but for 10.04 not found and tried with one deb but failed installation
<yahooshua> When connected to VPN from remote location, no Internet. Help please
<geirha> kanupatar: You can search for packages, based on what files they install, at packages.ubuntu.com
<edward_> Edward_M28
<cmyers> hey all - I am using mutt-patched in natty.  I have found a bug which does not seem to exist in debian's mutt... and....oh.  hey.  looks like it is known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutt/+bug/723221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723221 in mutt (Ubuntu) "mutt hitting resource limit on number of open files" [Medium,Triaged]
<cmyers> and maybe going to be fixed in oneric.
<cmyers> makes mutt-patched useless to anyone using maildir format, btw, should be a serious bug IMO
<MonkeyDust> cmyers  did you have a qustion?
<cmyers> I guess not anymore, other than what the holdup is since it's been fixed in debian for some time now.  resources I guess =(
<cmyers> I will either force-install the oneric version or try updating to oneric I guess
<ikonia> cmyers: natty is EOL
<ikonia> cmyers: that's the hold up
<cmyers> then I should be on oneric anyways
<cmyers> I like the bloody edge
<ikonia> "bleeding" edge
<cmyers> no, bloody =)
<geirha> ikonia: Not yet. 11.04 is supported until 12.10
<cmyers> I see natty is actually *quite* old
<ikonia> geirha: yes, it is, but it's actually "dead"
<cmyers> so, meh, my bad.
<geirha> fair enough :) anyone using it should've upgraded by now anyway
<ikonia> geirha: nothing wrong with staying on it
<Timothy> Hey
<Timothy> ubuntu arm source list
<sudonano> Hi, on my Ubuntu 12.04 hot edges shortcuts doesn't work (seems that  last expanded window capture the focus). I heve to run compiz-config every time and set hot edges again...
<sudonano> is there a chance to give priority at hot edges, instead  of maximized window? (some hidden setting, dconf, etc etc)
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<naasei> hello
<naasei> how do I install  ubuntu without a cd?
<bazhang> !unetbootin | naasei
<ubottu> naasei: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<naasei> i din't have the flash drive. i have just downloade the iso package
<naasei> can install from the iso without burining it first?
<fj> HI!
<naasei> hey
<fj> IS ANY ONE IN THERE?
<naasei> yesa
<naasei> yes
<pmdz> hi, anyone knows where ubuntu stores external display settings? I need to delete those...
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<naasei> any knows how to install current iso without burning to cd first?
<bekks> naasei: On the same computer you are on at the moment?
<cmyers> naasei: what OS is currently on the box?  does it have internet connectivity?  usb?
<naasei> ubuntu 5.1
<naasei> yes
<naasei> yes it has
<chu> x/19
<naasei>  thats where i am chatting to you now
<fj> I DO NOT KNOW
<naasei> i have justr downloaded the iso package
<cmyers> naasei: is there a reason you need to reinstall?  could you just update to the newer version using apt?
<LjL> err, that doesn't seem very convenient
<naasei> it has usb but i don't a big enough usb stick
<bekks> naasei: There never was a "Ubuntu 5.1" - please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"
<backbox> hi
<bazhang> cmyers, from 5.10?
<LjL> to do it properly you'd have to upgrade n times
<naasei>  can't i run the installation  straight from the download?
<bekks> naasei: No, thats not possible.
<cmyers> I'm not an ubuntu dude, just trying to help.  Theoretically, if each version could update to the next, apt should be able to do the right thing to get your system to a working state.
<backbox> hi guys i have a prob with my usb modem X600s
<geirha> naasei: It is possible, but hard
<naasei> ok
<bekks> cmyers: Theoretically. The bad thing is, that those old archives arent avail anymore since they arent supported for 5 years now. :)
<geirha> naasei: How did you install Ubuntu on the box in the first place?
<naasei> naasei@asterisk:~$ lsb_release -a
<naasei> LSB Version:    n/a
<naasei> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<naasei> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<naasei> Release:        5.10
<naasei> Codename:       breezy
<FloodBot1> naasei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naasei> naasei@asterisk:~$
<cmyers> bekks: so if it horks the system, there's no going back.  still not that different from install - it's just laying down the proper packages in the proper places I would think.
<Papa> hi
<bekks> cmyers: It will take ages. A normal installation takes about 25 minutes, you will have to run 4 updates at least, with several hours each.
<cmyers> I can imagine certain migrations (like glibc or whatever) where intermediary package update scripts did magicks that get skipped that could break things, but I would hope that is rare and well-handled by the newer packages too
<bekks> naasei: Get a empty cdrom or an USB stick big enough, and reinstall your box.
<naasei> ok thank you bekks
<Papa> hi ppl so i was using arch linux it said it had errors in dev sda2 i tried to install ubuntu it said problems lol in installed it installed guys any opinions
<naasei> I though i could just do it from the iso without the cd
<Papa> i installed windows it installed lol
<cmyers> naasei: also - again, not an ubuntu guy, I'm a debian guy - but isn't there a tiny net-install you can download that will fit on even a 128MB USB drive and just pull everything it needs of the net?
<Papa> why linux says my hdd has problems windows is running well any help guys i wanna install ubuntu
<naasei> I don't think so
<fj> Your hard drive to install?
<Papa> lol i just cannot stop laughing what kind of problem is this? :D
<ikonia> Papa: what is the problem you want resolving ?
<cmyers> Papa: apt-get install smartmontools, then read `man smartctl`
<cmyers> it can ask the drive to do a self-test and give you details about hardware problems
<Papa> ok listen i was using arch linux it gave me problems said dev sda 2 has errors so many errors lol i inserted ubuntu 12.04 live cd tried to install it it said dev sda 2 has problem
<Papa> i installed win 7 pirated copy it installed lol ?
<cmyers> "problem" is pretty generic and unhelpful.
<subb1> we can set a custom variable in .bashrc for a particular user. How to set similary for all users on the system?
<MonkeyDust> Papa  don't use 'lol' too often, please
<Papa> man i just can't stop laughing i thought my hdd i dead but windows saved me :P
<Papa> but i wanna install ubuntu
<Papa> i am so familiar with linux i cannot use windows :D
<cmyers> Papa: many hardware failures are intermittent, impact only certain areas of the disk, or behave differently on different OSes
<cmyers> but if there is a real problem, it is usually endemic and will continue to degrade until it doesn't work at all
<cmyers> you need to determine the actual problem.
<Papa> should i try reinstalling ubuntu i deleted that stupid partition using gparted
<ikonia> Papa: what are the errors it's giving you
<ikonia> Papa: and where (what point in your process) are you getting these errors
<dense> Hi. Is there anything easy/quick way to read program stdoutput when the program is start on startup? My problem is that the program start, but it stop almost immediately after start.
<Papa> i think installer said ubuntu encountered a problem man i cannot remember what was it but dev sda2 related
<Papa> arch linux gave me so many errors
<Papa> i won't go back to arch again man i lost so many imp data
<cmyers> Papa: I suggest using a live CD to boot into linux, then trying to run smartctl to get the disk's self-test output.
<bekks> Papa: Windows doesnt save you from a defective harddisk - windows just ignores the I/O errors and bluescreens afterwards.
<Papa> ummm
<qbitza> Since upgrading to 12.04, I can't browse the company's windows network... any ideas?
<Papa> my money is shot otherwise i would have bought a new hdd :(
<qbitza> It keeps prompting for my credentials
<bekks> Papa: So check your harddisk with smartmontools (smartctl in detail) to see wether your harddisk is about to die.
<Papa> is it available in windows
<cmyers> if the hard drive is not too old, it may be under warranty
<bekks> Papa: Read what I wrote above please.
<Papa> bro it is old :P
<cmyers> there are tools in windows, but we probably aren't familiar with them =)
<Papa> pls man suggest a windows alternative it takes too much time to boot live cd pls :D
<cmyers> google "smart hard disk test windows"
<ikonia> Papa: sadly if we are going to help you, we will need specific/exact data
<bekks> Papa: There is no alternative.
<Papa> yaya
<Papa> man i still got a smile in my face what a strange situation :P
<bekks> Papa: Boot a live cd, run smartctl, run a smartctl long test. That will take about two hours.
<Papa> btw i am using xchat in win7 thumbs up :D
<qbitza> Ah... DBus error!!
<Papa> i will try both first let me see an windows alternative if iam not satisfied then livecd thx for the help let me c what can i do to replace win 7 with ubuntu cheers :D
<bekks> Papa: Sorry, I didnt get that sentence.
<cmyers> Papa: no problem - good luck!
<Papa> i am trying this passmark utility
<bekks> Papa: Forget passmark. Use a livecd and smartctl.
<bekks> passmark doesnt tell you anything about a harddisk about to die.
<Papa> i wanna be in chat while doing this so i am unwilling to do live cd boot ubuntu does not have xchat pre installed i think
<ikonia> Papa: you can install it and it does have xchat installed
<bekks> Papa: That doesnt change the fact that a) passmark is useless in your case and b) you have to run smartctl and c) you have to do everything needed, including booting a live cd, to do b). :)
<bekks> Plus d), the livecd contains xchat too.
<Papa> hey if i try btrfs can this solve this problem ?? :P
<ikonia> Papa: no
<ikonia> Papa: it will not
<Papa> ummm
<prof87> hi at all
<Papa> oh i can remember one thing dist utility said the disk is healthy disk has few bad sectors :P
<kishen> hello
<prof87> i've sony vaio fz18m i used nvclok for brightness in ubuntu 11.10 but in 12.04 it doesn't work. Someone helps me?
<prof87> thanks
<Papa> hey when i was using arch linux some strrange chirping sound was coming after removing arch no such sounds ummm looks like i am in trouble :P
<dense> Is there anything easy/quick way to read program stdoutput when the program is start on startup?
<ikonia> Papa: run the smart checks you have been told to, any more discussion until that has been done is pointless
<prof87> i've sony vaio fz18m i used nvclok for brightness in ubuntu 11.10 but in 12.04 it doesn't work.
<prof87> please help me becasue i can't see my monitor becuase brightness is very low
<Papa> is my data safe in other partitions when i use these check ?
<ikonia> Papa: only if the disk doesn't fail
<bekks> smartctl accesses the HARDDISK, not a single partition.
<Papa> good news is that chirping irritating sound is gone
<Papa> pray for me brother :D
<Papa> u guys wanna know smart info ??
<ikonia> I'm not bothered, but it will tell YOU if your disk is failing or not
<Papa> umm
<bbbbbbb> how do I switch to gnome 3 once I have it installed?
<Papa> log out then log in to gnome 3
<Papa> gnome-shell :)
<beginner42> Is ubuntu a good operating system for learning to program?
<Papa> yaa
<ikonia> beginner42: no more or less than any other linux
<bbbbbbb> ah, doesn't give me option...just goes into unity or whatever
<dense> prof87: I'm using this command to increase my screen brightness, xrandr --output VGA1 --brightness 2
<beginner42> How does it compare to Windows?
<Papa> disable auto login in login options
<prof87> wait dense
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Papa> morn
<rogst> beginner42: depends on what you want to do
<LjL> beginner42: Ubuntu offers several compilers and programming environments straight from the repositories, that can't be too bad
<Papa> programmer use a custom kernel in ubuntu :D
<LjL> what
<ikonia> Papa: please stop just saying "things"
<bbbbbbb> papa: gnome 3 is installed. How do I see it when I log out to choose to log into it?
<ikonia> there is no need for any custom kernel
<Papa> gnome-shell
<Papa> small rounded mark is there in login
<Papa> click that :)
<bbbbbbb> ah, didn't see the circle thanks
<Papa> :D
<Papa> +1
<aetoxx> Why does PulseAudio exist?
<Papa> bcoz oss is bad :D
<beginner42> Yes but does that mean that there is so much choice that I will be lost as to what to choose and from where to start?
<aetoxx> In the end it is always ALSA which provides the real audio.
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio | aetoxx
<ubottu> aetoxx: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, but PulseAudio makes a working system not work.
<LjL> aetoxx: that's probably a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic - but, for instance, PulseAudio allows you to mix several sources of audio seamlessly, each program is its own stream with separate volume etc
<dooglus> beginner42: learn Python - its a good first language to learn
<aetoxx> LjL, in theory, yes.
<aetoxx> LjL, in practice, it doesn't actually work in all cases where alsa by itself does work.
<LjL> aetoxx: *shrug* still, there's clearly a reason why it exists and ALSA by itself is not enough. maybe it's not perfect.
<BluesKaj> aetoxx, in my case pulseaudio gives me an audio link with flash audio on websites , which unfortunately alsa doesn't do wih my soundcard ... I used to have full access audio using my onboard card without pulse but the onboard sound quality isn't very good
<Papa> raw read error ok spin up time ok all looks ok in smart info :P
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, kdesudo doesn't work with PulseAudio.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, do you know why?
<BluesKaj> no gui
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, it is because it only works when the user has read access to the homedir of the original user.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, which is completely retarded.
<LjL> aetoxx: ifr you mean that programs run as root (using kdesudo or otherwise) have no audio output, i think that's normal, because pulseaudio runs as your own user. but i'm not sure how to get around that
<BluesKaj> use pavucontrol
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, there is just no excuse for such retarded designs.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, the whole point of kdesudo is to run something as a different user with less credentials.
<Papa> punk oi oi oi
<LjL> aetoxx: please take the ranting to #ubuntu-offtopic and avoid called things "retarded" entirely. this is a support channel, not a place to just say that things don't work the way you like.
<LjL> Papa: please spare us the randomness.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, if then it still requires access to my home dir, I do seriously wonder what they were smoking when they designed this.
<Papa> i did not get u broda
<Papa> LJL
<BluesKaj> aetoxx, well , I', forced to live with pulse , I don't like it any more than you do , but I have no other choice
<LjL> Papa: this is a busy support channel, there is no place for saying random things.
<quixotedon> !offtopic | Papa
<ubottu> Papa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aetoxx> LjL, the question is why PulseAudio, a clearly retarded piece of software, is even distributed before it works to users?
<BluesKaj> aetoxx, one word , a developer with an "agenda" , but it does help some situations
<SanjuD> Hello
<SanjuD> Can any one suggest me good article to configure and maintaining apache web server?
<SanjuD> as I am newbie in this
<cmyers> aetoxx: is `apt-get remove` broken for you?
<BluesKaj> cmyers, :)
<aetoxx> cmyers, irrelevant.
<cmyers> some people... "hey, this free software i got for free doesn't work the way I want, let me bitch about my entitlement problems instead of being constructive, filing bug reports, or trying to fix it"
<aetoxx> cmyers, uhm, I did fix it.
<aetoxx> cmyers, nobody on the Internet did.
<cmyers> so...great then?
<LjL> cmyers: don't make it worse
<Team_nimrod> Hey, I'm trying to install ddrescue - https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html - but apt-get gives me the error "unable to locate package"
<aetoxx> cmyers, you are ignorant of the situation and yet you think it is wise to interfere.
<Team_nimrod> oh, I'm a fool - please ignore my last question, I didn't turn WiFi on
<aetoxx> cmyers, what does that make you?
<cmyers> Team_nimrod: apt-get search ddrescue
<cmyers> does it sow up there?
<BluesKaj> aetoxx, then why not in the spirirt of sharing , tell us what you did to fix your pulseaudio ?
<cmyers> erm, apt-cache search* I mean
<Team_nimrod> cmyers: already solved, sorry for the bother. It was me not putting WiFi on that caused the problem
<cmyers> ah, coolies
<Team_nimrod> no internet = no packages. Check the simple stuff before asking for help
<__vincent> is there a command line program to get mouse coordinates in X?
<cmyers> __vincent: probably not exactly what you are looking for, but much read-only and read-write manupulation of the cursor is possible if you use the ratpoison window manager
<__vincent> i just want to put coordinates in variables in a bash script
<__vincent> there must be a quick and simple way
<__vincent> dont want to do hours of research for this
<cmyers> __vincent: try the first google hit: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3585871/how-can-i-get-the-current-mouse-pointer-position-co-ordinates-in-x
<arbeinka> hi
<__vincent> xlib i figured
<__vincent> whatever
<arbeinka> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg551/Asaf_Kasher/items/DT546.jpg
<arbeinka> new arrival
<arbeinka> new addition to the collection
<DJones> arbeinka: Wrong channel
<arbeinka> i know :)
<arbeinka> im just excited about this
<LjL> arbeinka: feel free to share your excitement in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<DJones> arbeinka: This is the Ubuntu support channel, we don't need to know about it though
<schnuffle> __vincent to late but xdotool would have done the job
<quixotedon> !offtopic | arbeinka
<ubottu> arbeinka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dense> Hi. Is there anything easy/quick way to read program stdoutput when the program is start on startup? My problem is that the program start on startup, but it stop almost immediately after start and the program stdoutput maybe tell what cause the stopping.
<rogst> dense: redirect the output to file "command > command.log"
<Muelli> dense: well. you could hack your way around by writing a tiny wrapper, i.e. "myprogram >/tmp/myprogram 2>&1"
<schnuffle> dense: you can use program 1>log.txt 2&>1
<schnuffle> *2>&1
<clovencrow> Good morning folks.
<scott_w> hi, is there any reason the dash would be displaying when i press the "End" key?
<scott_w> is there possibly a shortcut that has been set? or is the keyboard layout incorrect?
<VEndix> is ubuntu 12.04  safe by default configuration?
<sergiu-dev> ping
<BlouBlou> VEndix: yes/no, it depends
<scott_w> VEndix: depends on your definition of "safe"
<BlouBlou> VEndix: if you're not under a router, and you tend to connect from public connections, I recommend you configuring iptables (by using ufw) to deny all connections, so you'll have to open ports manually
<iceroot> VEndix: with the latest security updates you are on a safe system
<clovencrow> Hey folks I am trying to get a program called Firestorm which is a Second Life viewer to work on Ubuntu; I downloaded it, unzipped it, and ran the install.sh and even tho I was able to find it in the Dash it does not launch. Can anyone help?
<VEndix> scott_w: well is it safe by its own security. that no one can hack me
<iceroot> VEndix: there is no 100$ security
<iceroot> 100%
<scott_w> security isn't a single metric that is easily measured
<iceroot> VEndix: just install always the latest security-updates
<scott_w> it depends on what you're doing with it
<VEndix> iceroot: always doin that thing
<VEndix> scott_w: just a simple home pc os
<BlouBlou> VEndix: if you're at home and you don't use it as a server, you don't need to configure firewall
<scott_w> then yeah, it's more or less secure enough
<rebecca> hu please help someone, network settings options tab on wired and wireless is greyed out. i've tried to even set a stic ip address via terminal to no avail. please assist as I require a static ip address at work to come off the firewall
<BlouBlou> VEndix: just try to use ssl when avaiable
<flash_> man resolvconf
<VEndix> ok
<VEndix> i will reconfigure my system
<scott_w> rebecca: network settings? what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Team_nimrod> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ddrescue suggests that the ddrescue package is in the repo, but sudo apt-get install ddrescue gives an "unable to locate package" error
<BluesKaj> Team_nimrod, try gddrescue
<Team_nimrod> same error
<clovencrow> Can someone please help me get this phoenix viewer to work on Linux please? I have already search for a solution on the web and found nothing.
<BluesKaj> Team_nimrod, then make sure you have all your sources enabled except for cd or usb debs in your package manager
<blackshirt> phoenix viewer? What this tool used for?
<Debolaz[Ir]> Woho, ubuntu 12.04 running with kernel 3.5 and btrfs. :)
<Team_nimrod> ah, ticked "source code" and it worked, thanks
<kandinski> googling is inconclusive, is there a straightforward way to get h.264 support on firefox on 12.04?
<Papa> hello guys my smart info is ok
<Papa> temp and spin up time everything is ok
<Papa> air flow tem all fine
<d[^^]b> hi
<clovencrow> Can no one help with this second life viewer problem/
<clovencrow> ?
<Papa> FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNT
<\Jan> I think he liked ubuntu
<d[^^]b> =(
<histo> yeah
<killer_> hi. how do i connect to wpa wireless via terminal
<nag_> hi guys, i am not able to see the messages files under /var/log dir in my ubuntu 12.04. Can some one tell me how can i get that
<scott_w> nag_: tail /var/log/file ?
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<scott_w> or sudo tail /var/log/file
<MyWay> mu ubuntu randomly terminate the session :(
<nag_> scott_w:  file means which file. here i  dont have messages file in /var/log
<nim40> heaven is asking your boss - "can i put ubuntu on this server?", he answers - "do whatever you like", this is turning out to be a very good day :D
<Somelauw> Is there a difference between ejecting and unmounting a harddrive?
<BluesKaj> Somelauw, you eject a cdrom , you unmount a hdd
<dcullen> Somelauw: After unmounting, the drive still appears to be connected. After ejecting, the drive no longer appears to be connected.
<Somelauw> Because thunar / nautilus (whatever I was using) only shows the option to eject a harddrive.
<dcullen> BluesKaj: I believe you can eject any drive. I frequently eject USB drives and SD cards
<Somelauw> Oh, I am using thunar? How can I unmount in thunar?
<dcullen> Somelauw: You may have to do it from the command line if the GUI does not provide the option
<BluesKaj> dcullen, . ok , thanks  , I learned oething new today :)
<BluesKaj> err something
<dcullen> BluesKaj: I'm not completely certain that a SATA or PATA drive can be ejected because I can't remember the last time I tried.
<Somelauw> dcullen: Like umount /dev/sdb or umount /media/disk ?
<dcullen> Somelauw: Ed Zachary
<Postumus> PATA can't be plugged out and then plugged in while the machine is running. I know that for sure.
<Postumus> Yeah, you can hotplug SATA drives.
<nag_> hi guys, can we have /var/log/messages file in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah , my outboard drive uses an esata>sata connection , and the instructions for satas are hotplug in order to be recognized . If the  pc is powered off when the connection is made , then when powered on the sata won't be seen
<ikonia> nag_: if you want
<nag_> iknoia: i dont have that file. Its used to see the user's & system messages right
<nag_> iknoia: i want to know whether ubuntu is using  any other file name instead of /var/log/messages
<nW44b> hi, i cannot really test my ssd with smartmontools : Warning: device does not support Self Test Logging. But i had some i/o problems while installing ubuntu on this ssd. So i want to check it. How do i do that ?
<nW44b> https://r2dd2.org/knokious/index.php?6p
<compdoc> nW44b, what brand is it?
<compdoc> at least theres no reallocated sectors
<nW44b> compdoc: Agility
<nW44b> i never heard of this brand before
<compdoc> ocz
<nW44b> i do not know if it is a good one
<compdoc> the ocz agility 3?
<nW44b> ocz ? sorry english is not my mother tongue
<nW44b> oh yes
<compdoc> thats the brand
<nW44b> Agility 4
<nW44b> 2.5" / 64GB
<smallnation_> How do I switch from Unity to Gnome?
<LjL> !notunity | smallnation_
<ubottu> smallnation_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Somelauw> too late
<Linix> Hey guys, does installing Ubuntu 12.04 or another version make opening apps slower since it is basically just a file inside my Windows partition? Would I get a noticeable performance if I installed it the way I should have?
<Linix> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linix> Hey guys, does installing Ubuntu 12.04 or another version make opening apps slower since it is basically just a file inside my Windows partition? Would I get a noticeable performance if I installed it the way I should have?   I meant in Wubi
<Gorkyman> hey guys... how can I tar all files in a folder but excluding all subfolders?
<ikonia> Linix: you said that less than 60 seconds ago
<compdoc> nW44b, i have 3 ocz drives, but only one is in a system with smartmontools. That drive is a vertex 2, and it displays smartctl -a /dev/sdb  with no errors
<Linix> ikonia: but I made a correction on the end
<ikonia> Linix: so I see, my apologies
<Linix> ikonia: no problem
<compdoc> nW44b, make sure AHCI is enabled for the sata controller in the bios, and that trim is enabled in fstab
<nW44b> compdoc: in fstab ? what's the option ?
<devmikey> http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/18/dell-gives-linux-laptops-another-chance/
<devmikey> Hooray!
<compdoc> nW44b, google the options:    discard,noatime
<Linix> Does Wubi make Ubuntu 12.04 be slower since it is just a file inside Windows? Would installing it on a separate partition be any better?
<nW44b> mkay, thanks compdoc
<gry> i suspect you'll want the -offtopic channel devmikey
<devmikey> i'm done now
<Somelauw> Has anyone experience with extundelete?
<wildwind> Somelauw: Have some, go on
<Jimbo-OLH> HI, getting "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for …" messages on various VMs on a host running 2.6.35 (Ubuntu 10.04) - reading a bit on this i see it's potentially a bug … has anyone run into this and know of a workaround and/or full solution?
<Jimbo-OLH> this is causing btw - frequent lockups and freezing of vm's etc … lack of responsiveness ...
<histo> Jimbo-OLH: have you checked launchpad
<Somelauw> wildwind: I tried extundelete /dev/sdb1 --restore-all, but it says: extundelete: failed to read-only open device "/dev/sdb1": Error code 13
<Jimbo-OLH> histo - do you mean checked bug reports there? i believe my searches ended on some of those threads but there were indicates of bugs back in 2.6.31 but they were believed to be fixed i think … just wondering how i narrow down the issue as well though … thanks
<wildwind> Somelauw: unmount first
<Somelauw> wildwind: It should be unmouted. ls /mnt /media prints nothing.
<Linix> Does Wubi make Ubuntu 12.04 be slower since it is just a file inside Windows? Would installing it on a separate partition be any better?
<Somelauw> And umount + autocompletion doesn't print the media either.
<Somelauw> It is already unmounted.
<histo> wildwind: can you pastebin the output of mount
<histo> wildwind: so we can see if it's still mounted
<Somelauw> histo: me
<histo> Somelauw: yeah you sorry
<histo> wildwind: sorry wrong preson there
<wildwind> histo: :)
<Somelauw> histo: It isn't in the output of mount either.
<green_> tv app  for ubuntu?
<LjL> !tv | green_
<ubottu> green_: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<green_> thanks
<Somelauw> Does it require root?
<histo> Somelauw: okay pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<auronandace> Linix: wubi isn't meant to be a long term solution, more of a try before you commit thing
<Somelauw> With sudo I get exit code error code 2133571347 instead.
<Somelauw> histo: Okay, https://pastee.org/t97x5
<killer_> how do i disable alt + left click ...i tried it chnging it from compiz in move windows but it reverts back automatically
<Crocell> hi
<wildwind> Somelauw: why are you trying to use *ext*undelete on fat32 partition?
<Somelauw> wildwind: Eh, wait I did /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb2?
<wildwind> Somelauw: :)
<Crocell> i'd like to install precise on a mounted partition from within a host system that is not an ubuntu but does have a working apt-get. how can i do that while making sure that everything (including the repository metadata) is only written to the mounted partition and not to the host system ?
<L3top> Jimbo-OLH: Did you get a solution?
<Somelauw> wildwind: It says: "Unable to restore inode 14288160 (lost+found/icon.png.i): No data found." << I guess it can't be recovered.
<auronandace> Crocell: why not just use a vm?
<Jimbo-OLH> L3top - not yet - i just shut 2 vm's down that were very memory intensive and cpu intensive and rebooted them to see if they are causing the chaos ...
<wildwind> Somelauw: try to restore particular files/dirs instead of --restore-all
<Jimbo-OLH> L3top - seems to be a bug with KVM - virt-manager and virsh both freeze up for a period of time then recover … during that time some vms' become unresponsive … this server has been running for a few weeks now no problems until about 1am this morning when it started doing this …
<L3top> Jimbo-OLH: One of our users has a similar issue... (BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [plymouthd:348]) but it locks on boot. So I am curious what you end up with.
<L3top> Jimbo-OLH: lspci -nn | grep VGA         if you would please
<Somelauw> wildwind: Forgot the names of what it removed. A script went wrong and tried to delete a lot of stuff.
<Crocell> auronandace: i need a scriptable (non-manual) install and it has to be capable of installing systems that have their root on /dev/sda instead of a partition.
<Jimbo-OLH> L3top - 07:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core) [18ca:0020]
<Jimbo-OLH> also we noticed errors in /var/log/messages when the first failures happened: Jul 19 01:03:55 host01 kernel: [870380.203470] ata5.00: retrying FLUSH 0xea Emask 0x4 …. then Jul 19 01:04:27 host01 kernel: [870412.045672] ata5: hard resetting link and so on
<L3top> wow... that is a server isn't it ;)
<MonkeyDust> Crocell  create a virtual partition with qemu-create
<marta> hi
<Jimbo-OLH> yup - it's a supermicro …
<killer> how do i disable alt-left click so that it does not move the windows
<Crocell> MonkeyDust: that's precisely what i want to avoid. the system is to be bootable natively, not just with qemu.
<Crocell> MonkeyDust: if i do something with qemu stuff, then i'd need to use nbd devices when i want to access the volume outside qemu (and for native boot i'm not even sure it would work)
<Crocell> which is why my question wasn't centered on qemu but on how to use apt-get to install precise on a mounted partition
<MonkeyDust> Crocell  there's this thing Lubi, it'w Wubi for linux hosts, I havent tried it, just know it exists http://lubi.sourceforge.net/index.html
<auronandace> Crocell: i don't think that is possible
<histo> Somelauw: according to your paste /dev/sdb1 is fat32
<HSarena> Hi! i've install ubuntu 12.04 on my notebook but my touchpad doesn't work, how to repair it???
<Crocell> auronandace: what isn't possible? telling apt-get to use /mnt/inst as a root directory for install?
<yahooshua> When connected to VPN from remote I can't access the Internet. Help please
<histo> Somelauw: do you what directory the script was in when it started deleting stuff?
<Somelauw> histo: /dev/sdb2
<auronandace> Crocell: using apt-get (from a different distribution, debian i assume) to install ubuntu
<Somelauw> Huh, I know the directory in which the files were removed.
<Crocell> MonkeyDust: thx for the link, looking at it. judging from the couple lines i now read, it shoud do it. i was hoping there'd be a solution with just a couple extra apt-get parameters though
<zykotick9> Crocell: fyi kvm/qemu is capable of booting physical partitions... (just NOT the one that kvm/qemu is running from!!!)
<Somelauw> This is the exact output: https://pastee.org/z3syv
<Crocell> auronandace: really? (and no, it isn't even debian but mageia, which itself isn't even deb-based but does provide an apt-get package). why wouldn't the apt-get from another distro work to install ubuntu?
<auronandace> Crocell: maybe i'm wrong but i sincerely doubt it's supported
<HSarena> Hi! i've install ubuntu 12.04 on my notebook but my touchpad doesn't work, how to repair it??? please help me!
<MonkeyDust> HSarena  first step: system settings, mouse & touchpad
<Crocell> zykotick9: sure it is, the problem is the other way around: if i give qemu-kvm the argument -hdc /dev/sda2 then it will use the physical partition as a virtual disk. using a normal installer on that would lead to the creation of partitions there that could only be accessible via nbd-devices when outside qemu.
<wildwind> Somelauw: was anything restored in RECOVERED_FILES/?
<zykotick9> Crocell: do a normal install to a partition, then use kvm/qemu to boot it...
<histo> HSarena: what type of notebook?
<HSarena> MonkeyDust: i check it, but it still doesn't work...
<zykotick9> Crocell: nbd what is that?
<randomnickname> Hello #ubuntu. I have a question. I would like to repeatedly run a certain command preferably by pressing the spacebar. Could someone tell me how to do this?
<HSarena> histo: Sony Vaio..
<Crocell> zykotick9: yeah well, the system hosts quite a number of virtual hosts already. i can't just reboot it at will, which is why i hoped there'd be a way to use apt-get on a mounted partition
<pzn> installed default desktop-version ubuntu in a computer with 800x480 display. the initialization boot logo/progress bar is not shown, tried installing plymouth-solar-theme... still does not show any logo at boot process... any hints?
<histo> HSarena: what model
<zykotick9> Crocell: check out debootstrap
<HSarena> VGN-CS36GJ
<HSarena> histo:VGN-CS36GJ
<Somelauw> wildwind: nope
<Somelauw> completely empty
<Somelauw> Hmm, maybe they were hidden, let's check again
<Crocell> zykotick9: nbd a virtual device that (among other things) lets you access and mount the virtual partitions of a qemu disk (or image) from outside qemu
<Somelauw> Nope, completely empty
<histo> HSarena: is there a button to enable/disable the touchpad?
<bibinou> hey guys apport-bug told me I should ask for support first
<bibinou> Firefox is locking up and when it's coming back it's all in black and white, there is no colors, i think it's a compiz bug
<bibinou> is it a known issue ?
<auronandace> bibinou: compiz will grey out an application if it is no longer responding
<Crocell> zykotick9: thx for debootstrap
<bibinou> yeah but when i comes BACK it's still gray
<bibinou> but not the same gray
<compdoc> bibinou, not that Ive seen. Have you looked at your add-ons?
<Crocell> zykotick9: from the couple lines i just read, that could hopefully do it
<bibinou> I only have pocket, I already contacted their support
<cadams> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 for Gnome 2.  I don't see the session manager at the login screen.  I switched to "wmii" to try it out using the Login Screen gnome settings tool, and now I can't get back into that tool from wmii to change it back.
<MonkeyDust> debootstrap looks interesting for me too :)
<zykotick9> Crocell: debootstrap is not something i've used - i'm only aware of it's existance.  good luck.
<bibinou> my firefox bug is this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1026579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026579 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox locks up in sqlite3_finalize" [Undecided,New]
<HSarena> histo: i knew it, and i enabled it, but  sometimes it (touchpad) work and sometime it  doesn't work.....
<zykotick9> !10.10 | cadams
<ubottu> cadams: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<cadams> Oh, sorry, I'm on 10.4
<bibinou> but the gray thing should not be firefox related
<Somelauw> Also, I think I hate nvidia drivers. When I was using nouveau the temperature of my laptop was about 30 degrees, but with nvidia drivers it is 40 degress.
<bibinou> I think compiz freaks out at some point as firefox switch between unresponsive and responsive
<cadams> But still, does anyone remember how to get the session manager from the login screen.  I can look into upgrading later, but at this moment I really need my desktop for work.
<bibinou> ok just wanted to know if someone has seen it, reporting
<Somelauw> Just a random complaint.
<Saeryn_> Alright guys seems this time it's myself who is in need of some assistance. I have a USB Logitech Webcam, older model, C200 or close to that. Almost works fine except there are times where when I unplug it, the entire system goes unresponsive or Xorg seems to crash completely; In that case I can switch to a virtual console however in the former I can't do a thing but a hard reboot. Recently it's been happening without me unplugging it
<Saeryn_> ^ Let me know if you got the entirety of that or if it cut off somewhere.
<wildwind> Somelauw: it's not surprizing since with nouveau some hardware features are not used and a card is less loaded
<histo> HSarena: I've founjd issues with the touchpad re-enabling after pressing the button. Make sure you aren't bumping it.
<Akistoy18> Hola
<Akistoy18> ai alguna chica
<Akistoy18> ?¿
<ki4ro_> .
<bibinou> ok reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1026626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026626 in compiz (Ubuntu) "after recovering from a freeze, application does not gain back colors" [Undecided,New]
<progre55> hi guys. I've got ubuntu-one installed on my computer(ubuntu) and got ubuntu-one-mobile on my phone (galaxy s3). I'm sharing a couple of files from my phone, but the computer ubuntu-one doesnt even see the device. When I open one.ubuntu.com from my comp, I only see the computer under "devices", but from the mobile browser, I can see all my devices. Yes, I have cleared the browser cache. Any suggestions, please?
<bazhang> !es | Akistoy18
<ubottu> Akistoy18: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> progre55, tried #ubuntuone yet?
<progre55> bazhang, oh, didnt know there was a channel for ubuntuone :) thanks
<HSarena> histo: i think it's because of synaptics drivers, i know which one is useful for my touchpad...
<HSarena> histo : * i don't know which one is useful ............
<Deldran> whats up all
<Deldran> I could really use some help with sound on 12.04 x64
<Deldran> anyone there?
<maca> here I'm
<maca> but I'm not sure about the solution, Deldran
<sl3ax> how can i set the syslog conf in ubuntu 12.04? I would to do this (http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/40303-logging-ssh-connections-its-own-log-file.html). But /etc/syslog.conf doesn't exist.
<Deldran> thanks maca let me give a better detail
<iceroot> sl3ax: ssh logs to /var/log/auth.log
<Deldran> i have 12.04 running on a HP Probook 6555b.  I get the startup and login sounds but after that nothing
<sl3ax> i know it, but i would to log ssh connections to a separate file
<strongman> hi
<Deldran> i was previously running linux mint 13 and all i had to do with it was disable the HDMI audio output then it started using the analog outpupt
<iceroot> sl3ax: have a log at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Deldran> i can not seem to find an option for that in ubuntu 12.04
<sl3ax> iceroot: how?
<iceroot> sl3ax: look
<Akistoy18> Any girl here?¿
<maca> Deldran, are you telling me that you can't play music?? I say, you can't hear your music
<Deldran> no i can not hear anything after i login
<Deldran> but when the login screen appears i get the sound for that
<maca> But, did you trie to reproduce something media files?
<Deldran> let me try opening a video file one second
<jtreminio> Hi guys. My Dell laptop has a docking station with 3 video out ports (DP, DVI, VGA). All 3 work great under Windows at the same time, including the laptop screen itself so I can have up to 4 screens total. In Ubuntu, I can barely get 2 to work simultaneously. The machine has an nVidia card with Opteron (?). Anyone have any suggestions on getting 3 screens to work?
<maca> is normal. at start has sound, but then, silence. Exceptions for when you are playing media files, it may have sound
<maca> ok
<Deldran> i am an idiot.  my speakers got unplugged some how
<Deldran> thank you for the help maca
<histo> !twinview | jtreminio
<ubottu> jtreminio: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<IronSym> .logout
<IronSym> .login pass
<ki4ro_> Deldran: Check with your pets LOL
<jtreminio> histo, yeah that's the only thing I can use to get up to 2 screens, but I have to juggle the screens whenever I dock, and it won't take me up to 3.
<sl3ax> iceroot: i found only SyslogFacility and LogLevle options
<alex_602> hi
<OerHeks> jtreminio, opteron or Optimus?
<c2tarun> anyone sharing internet b/w two machines using wifi?
<Deldran> yea i did it, had to swap my monitors positions to get it to display right, and i must have unplugged it
<Deldran> face palm :(
<jtreminio> OerHeks, optimus! That's why I put the (?) because I forgot the name
<alex_602> bl
<alex_602> trololo
<maca> Ok, it works, finally, Right, Deldran?
<alex_602> where are you
<alex_602> who are you
<Deldran> yes it works maca thank you
<livingdaylight_> hi
<alex_602> here so lot of words
<alex_602> -clear
<livingdaylight_> is it ok to ask kubuntu related question here? No one seems to be available in kubuntu that might now
<Pici> alex_602: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<jtreminio> alex_602, that's why you type with the user's name
<OerHeks> jtreminio, oke, i have no optimus, but please take a look at bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and there is a #bumblebee irc channel here on freenode too, those guys are up2date
<c2tarun> Deldran: are you replying to my problem?
<jtreminio> thanks OerHeks
<sl3ax> iceroot:i've solved!
<tytytytyt> i've got an older dell latitude laptop, i've installed ubuntu 10.04 on it and i cannot manage to get flash to work in any browser. i've tried flash aid and i also tried obtaining flash from several different sources. i don't know what to do
<livingdaylight_> What is the name of the transparent plasma thingy that sits on Desktop after a default install. I removed it but would actually to re-install it. Its where desktop icons are held ktop after a default install, certainly of Kubuntu, anyone? I removed it but would actually to re-install it. Its where desktop icons are held
<bwat47> livingdaylight_: its a plasma widget, to re-add I believe you just click the activity button on the top right and click add widget. I think the widget you are talking about is called folder view
<IronSym> .logout
<IronSym> .login pass
<bwat47> dont quote me on that though I haven't used kde in a while :)
<LjL> IronSym: what are you trying to do?
<livingdaylight_> bwat47: yes, I only JUST found out. "Folder View" indeed. I went through the list of widgets but without knowing exactly what I was looking for it was hard. Another way, I just found out, of getting it back is to go to Dolphin and drag the dektop folder to desktop and when prompted choose folder view
<livingdaylight_> bwat47: thanks for that
<IronSym> .logout
<IronSym> .login pass
<gnutun> hey all; after upgrading to precise, every time i use gnome-keyring, i get "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-eVJdBs/pkcs11: No such file or directory" (it works anyways); how can i fix this?
<molgrum> if i install kubuntu-desktop, will all the kde-specific software be added to my gnome session as well?
<L3top> Jimbo-OLH: Just a heads up. The users issue was solved on his weirdo video card/cpu combo by using nomodeset vga=normal and removing quiet splash to avoid using the framebuffer. These are pxe booted machines, but perhaps adding it to your grub might help as well. Poking around at these errors all seem related to X. Can you please show me what is in [] after the bug line? May or may not be helpful to your situation... this may just be
<L3top> sort of a catchall error.
<alex_55> i can't set up dlink n 150
<alex_55> (((
<elliptical> All say tongue twister together!~--A bitter biting bittern bit a better brother bittern, and the bitter better bittern bit the bitter biter back. And the bitter bittern, bitten, by the better bitten bittern, said: "I'm a bitter biter bit, alack!"@@!~~
<alex_55> привет ребята
<LjL> elliptical: not very ontopic, is it
<jiffe98> grr
<L3top> !ru | alex_55
<ubottu> alex_55: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jiffe98> ubuntu packages seem so messed up sometimes
<UICTamale> Hey everyone - As of a recent apt-get update && upgrade, I'm suddenly noticing really bad delays in using google Chrome - selecting text, scrolling, changing tabs - all these operations can take a few seconds now when they used to be instant
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install the mongodb perl module and its trying to do something with slapd
<L3top> jiffe98: that is not a particularly descriptive explanation of what is happening.
<Akistoy18> Hola alguien español por aki?¿
<LjL> !es | Akistoy18
<szal> !es | Akistoy18
<ubottu> Akistoy18: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lJ6il> Hello there. VLC crackles a lot when a sound is played, since i reinstalled my OS. Would someone know why ?
<tytytytyt> i've got an older dell latitude laptop, i've installed ubuntu 10.04 on it and i cannot manage to get flash to work in any browser. i've tried flash aid and i also tried obtaining flash from several different sources. i don't know what to do
<molgrum> if i install kubuntu-desktop, will all the kde-specific software be added to my gnome session as well?
<LjL> molgrum: it'll be in your menus, yes, and vice versa
<dj_who> hi all, where in ubuntu is stored user application sorting displayed in classicmenu-indicator (configured with alacarte menu editor)?
<molgrum> ok thx, is there any way to prevent this? i want gnome-stuff in gnome and kde-stuff in kde :/
<LjL> molgrum: not that i know of
<molgrum> oh well, this will have to do
<LjL> molgrum: uhm Google seems to have some info on doing what you want, but it seems quite hacky if you ask me
<Akistoy18> Hola alguien español por akii
<Akistoy18> ?¿
<Akistoy18> k no se onde esta la salaa
<molgrum> LjL: thanks for the help
<LjL> Akistoy18: /join #ubuntu-es
<Akistoy18> gracias
<donmarquis> hey i have ssh access to an ubuntu box it has port 21 blocked
<donmarquis> any help on using ftp
<catcher> Does anyone know how resource intense virtual desktops are?
<lJ6il> Hello there. VLC crackles a lot when a sound is played, since i reinstalled my OS. Would someone know why ?
<JoseeAntonioR> donmarquis: How can we help you?
<auronandace> catcher: workspaces?
<catcher> auronandace, yes
<catcher> 4 is too few, 6 is too many, 5 isn't possible. Am I dragging my system down by going up to 6 and not using one?
<auronandace> catcher: oh, in unity
<catcher> auronandace, right-o
<Mosene> can someone help me with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 12.40?
<dj_who> what's the problem?
<Mosene> 12.04 *
<Deldran> quick question.  i am trying to mount a windows share in /etc/fstab.  The share name as a space in it for example "//server/user files" it doesnt like that is there anyway to mount that folder
<DanielHoffman> im guessing you can t use opengl
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: I am guessing you cant use opengl, right?
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<MyWay> mu ubuntu randomly terminate the session :(
<MyWay> my*
<auronandace> catcher: i don't think there is much of a system strain, i think the strain is just when you switch workspaces (no matter how many you have)
<dj_who> anyone help with classicmenu-indicator?
<L3top> Deldran: escape the space eg //server/user\ files
<catcher> auronandace, cool, thanks for the feedback
<Mosene> DanielHoffman: I can`t install nvidia drivers, I`m new to linux, i have some additional drivers or something
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: run lsmod
<Deldran> so just type in "//server/User\ Files" just like that
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: and do you see nouveau?
<L3top> Correct Deldran.
<Mosene> in terminal i write lsmod?
<DanielHoffman> yes
<L3top> Mosene: or, better yet, lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2        the first line will be your card, the last the modules loaded for the card.
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: Just as a warning, i recommend keeping it like it is unless you have a reason to install it
<Deldran> still not working.  when i do a "sudo mount -a" it says line 16 is bad.
<Deldran> this is line 16
<Deldran> /mfs1/User\ Files /home/ataylor/UserFiles cifs credentials=/home/ataylor/.smbcreds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0
<donmarquis> hey i have ssh access to an ubuntu box it has port 21 blocked
<donmarquis> any help on using ftp
<Deldran> there are to // to start that line
<Mosene> nouveau               712294  0
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask |  donmarquis
<dj_who> mosene did you  try "Additional drivers" allready
<ubottu> donmarquis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Saeryn> Guess I could post it here to, using 10.04LTS atm, USB Wired Webcam disconnection causes system to turn completely unresponsive. Booted up without an X Session, watched dmesg and I was able to capture this, which I normally would not be able to. Do any of these lines look like they would signal the issue I am having? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100205/ I also get ennumeration errors in there but not during that instance.
<Mosene> yeah, and nothing there
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: In order to install the nvidia drivers, we need to go to a terminal
<Saeryn> too*
<dj_who> oh
<JenniferB2> How do I create a launcher on a panel that opens up a directory
<JenniferB2> ??
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: ctrl-alt-f1
<donmarquis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dj_who> maybe your card is too new or too old
<bwat47> JenniferB2: any directory you add to your nautilus bookmakrs will be added to the nautilus quicklist on the launcher
<auronandace> DanielHoffman: no you don't
<JoseeAntonioR> donmarquis: Please, don't abuse from the bot.
<L3top> Mosene:  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bugs_bugger> hi.  how can i point a configure script to a manually compiled and installed dependency package?
<Saeryn> I know it's disconnecting due to a bad cord but COULD it be what is causing the unresponsive system? If so how could I stop it from turning my X Session unresponsive?
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: Nouveau is the video driver and a video driver is needed to sustain graphics
<JenniferB2> bwat47: Normal panel ... not the nautilis favorites bar. ..
<donmarquis> !ask  how can i use ftp if my firewall on remote server if port 21 is blocked. btw i have ssh access without SU
<ubottu> donmarquis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<donmarquis> how can i use ftp if my firewall on remote server if port 21 is blocked. btw i have ssh access without SU
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: also type sudo stop "displaymanager", display manager is lightdm,gdm,etc
<bekks> donmarquis: then use scp instead.
<JenniferB2> bwat47: It is my home directory that I want to be able to open from a link on the panel... I am unable to drag and drop
<bwat47> JenniferB2: are you using unity?
<JoseeAntonioR> donmarquis: you won't be able to unless they open the port.
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: If you cant, than we need to go into recovery mode
<JoseeAntonioR> donmarquis: You can use scp if you are copying into another server, and you have SSH access to it.
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: or better yet,if you have grub then we can tell linux to boot into text mode
<JenniferB2> bwat47: no.. xfce
<donmarquis> JoseeAntonioR: no i dont have ssh access to the other server
<JenniferB2> i am able to open the home directory: exo-open --launch FileManager %u
<bwat47> JenniferB2: Try right clicking xfce panel, add new item > launcher and for the command put "thunar"
<JoseeAntonioR> donmarquis: Then you won't be able to use scp. If they don't open the port, you won't be able to use it.
<maman_> anyone using gnome 3?
<Mosene> DanielHoffman, i`ve entered ctrl-alt-f1 and my pc restarted after I pressed ctrl-alt-del becouse i couldn`t get out of that and now my rezolution in 640 i think or i don`t know
<donmarquis> JoseeAntonioR: ok thanx :)
<DanielHoffman> Mosene: are you in recovery mode?
<Mosene> i think so
<Mosene> how i get out?
<Mosene> oh my god
<DanielHoffman> oh, you get out of it by typing sudo start "displaymanager"
<Mosene> and i`m not a good english speacker
<DanielHoffman> that wont be a problem
<Jacruth> Hello guys, my desktop seems to be biger than my screen, how could I ix it
<Jacruth> This is my screen: http://i.imgur.com/7sNfm.png
<DanielHoffman> rebooot and select the option that doesnt say recovery mode
<JenniferB2> bwat47: Did not work... this did: exo-open --working-directory /home/jen/a/ --launch FileManager %u
<Jacruth> DanielHoffman, that was for me?
<DanielHoffman> no
<Jacruth> ah
<DanielHoffman> thatr was for Mosene
<Mosene> DanielHoffman, sudo start "displaymanager"
<Mosene> its doesn`t recognize displaymanager
<DanielHoffman> replace display manager with your display manager
<L3top> Jacruth: is this screen a tv?
<DanielHoffman> ubuntu comes with gdm preinstalled
<auronandace> DanielHoffman: 11.10 + is lightdm
<Jacruth> it is not L3top, it is a laptop
<tytytytyt> i've got an older dell latitude laptop, i've installed ubuntu 10.04 on it and i cannot manage to get flash to work in any browser. i've tried flash aid and i also tried obtaining flash from several different sources. i don't know what to do
<JenniferB2> how do I change the defailt terminal to konsole ? ( I want a menu when you click on a file in a directory to be able to open the konsole from there )
<Jacruth> Let me restart this
<histo> !flash | tytytytyt
<ubottu> tytytytyt: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jacruth> as
<Jacruth> Is there any way to set the nvidia cofig?
<histo> JenniferB2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70540/how-can-i-set-default-terminal-used
<L3top> Jacruth: please pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<L3top> Jacruth: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Jacruth> This is it, L3top http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100226/
<n0b2> grub2 input not supported FIX?? thanks!
<newbie|2> Will someone indicate if a question on desktop publishing is appropriate in this channel?  I want to make a program for events with a logo and upcoming events, along with a presentation of the present event
<Jacruth> L3top, I changed my screen res to 1280x720 and it seems to be good
<decrisky001> hi
<Jacruth> L3top, I'm almost sure I didn't touch it. Why did Ubuntu change it?
<newbie|2> If I'm on the wrong cchannel, could you tell me which chat room I need to question?
<newbie|2> decrisky001: Hi
<decrisky001> whats up hey guys
<decrisky001> ubuntu is good
<L3top> I am not sure what occurred Jacruth... however that is not exactly what I expected xrandr to produce.
<Jacruth> what did you expected?
<newbie|2> decrisky001: Could you tell me if I'm on the right channel for a desktop publishing question?
<bekks> newbie|2: You are.
<L3top> I expected LVDS and a number of connections... like... well like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100236/
<mneptok> newbie|2: if you are using Ubuntu, yes.
<decrisky001> newbie2 is it realted to ubuntu
<decrisky001> related
<newbie|2> bekks: I have 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<JenniferB2> how can I chow the system tray icons ? I have started parcellite but I cannot see it  to modify the hotkeys
<L3top> Jacruth: please pastebin the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<bekks> newbie|2: Just ask your question.
<JenniferB2> aah.. I found it :.. notifcation area in panels
<enikm4> can anyone tell me how to update my apt location for 10.04 since my apt appears to be broke since they moved to 12.04
<mneptok> newbie|2: try Scribus
<Jacruth> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100238/
<lojk> I have problems with ati radeon 9200 PRO and ubuntu 10.04.4 LST The performance is slow. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100237/
<newbie|2> bekks: I want to print out a program for  religious services with a front page, a program, and announcements of upcoming activities.  I haven't found a template to do that with Scribus and can't see how to do it with Calligra
<L3top> Jacruth: I do not believe you are using the nvidia driver I am afraid.
<Jacruth> L3top, what would you suggest me to do?
<bekks> newbie|2: Then you have to create that program from scratch.
<MonkeyDust> newbie|2  this is your chance to be creative and make the difference for otrher people who will want the same in the future
<L3top> Jacruth: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<troll-boy> there's two default window behaviors that are annoying me right now; first if I click on the title bar of a window it maximizes, even when I'm just trying to move it.  Is there a way to turn that off?  It used to be doubleclick to move..
<Jacruth> Downloading [...]
<newbie|2> bekks: There isn't a set of templates that I could insert in Scribus?  I have made a decision to not use any Windows stuff on my computer, but MS Works did the job
<enikm4> anyone wanna tell me where to point my 10.04 apt now?
<enikm4> and how to update it
<LjL> enikm4: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<newbie|2> enikm4: I wish I could help you ...
<L3top> troll-boy: I believe there is a desktop setting something to the effect of "sticky edges". I think that is what causes that.
<enikm4> LjL, how do i update where it points? i knew this some time ago but i totally forget now
<L3top> what? LjL? 1004 is lts and still valid
<MonkeyDust> enikm4  the 10.04 repos are still valid, ok
<bekks> newbie|2: I bet there are, but I'm afraid you have to search them on your own (somewhere in the internet).
<enikm4> MonkeyDust, well i got 404 when trying to install php5?
<LjL> L3top: oh, it is. was assuming it wasn't since they were asking where to point APT...
<troll-boy> L3top, where would that be?
<bekks> newbie|2: As far as I know, there is no template collection in scribus by default.
<MonkeyDust> enikm4  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<enikm4> LTS is now 12.04 isn't it
<UICTamale> Hey everyone - As of a recent apt-get update && upgrade, I'm suddenly noticing really bad delays in using google Chrome - selecting text, scrolling, changing tabs - all these operations can take a few seconds now when they used to be instant.  Can anyone help?
<enikm4> MonkeyDust, sec ill post
<newbie|2> bekks: Ok, sorry.  As you can see, I'm a newbie ... but I will try
<dcullen> enikm4: 10.04 should not have problems seeing the repos. Have you pinged the repos to verify connectivity?
<Jacruth> L3top, and later, restart and that is all?
<newbie|2> bye everyone and thanks
<Jacruth> bye newbie|2
<L3top> enikm4: can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> Jacruth: correct
<L3top> troll-boy: I am not sure... I have just seen that answer in here. I am not on Unity.
<lojk> is it OK to disable KMs?
<enikm4> MonkeyDust, 10.04.3 LTS
<troll-boy> L3top, lucky dog
<LjL> enikm4: yeah but 10.04 is still supported until 2013 at least
<Jacruth> uh oh, L3top, while installing, it said: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.4.4/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<L3top> Well... that is less than encouraging.... it appears you have updated your kernel yes?
<Jacruth> yes, to 3.4.4
<Jacruth> Using the liquorix image
 * L3top guesses that is the source of the issue Jacruth. And unfortunately... not supported at all.
<benassi> hey guys..:)
<Jacruth> It is a pitty, because 3.4.4 worked fine one month ago
<Jacruth> :\
<enikm4> L3top, https://gist.github.com/3144680
<benassi> I got pup up on youtube that some script is not responding few times.. so I hit don't show me this again... and now.. whenever I open youtube.. I have tu manually start the video
<L3top> that looks just dandy enikm4. Can you please start over and describe the problem you are having? Because changing your sources.list is not the solution.
<benassi> and replay button does not work
<enikm4> L3top, when trying to do apt-get install php5 I'm getting 404 errors
<enikm4> L3top, it grabs the file size correctly but 404's when trying to grab the files
<L3top> enikm4: does ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d show anything?
<enikm4> empty folder
<L3top> enikm4: and to be clear you have done an apt-get update
<dcullen> enikm4: Can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<L3top> sudo *
<enikm4> L3top, i haven't i will now
<enikm4> dcullen, ill also try pinging it
<simone21>  any ideas what error "init: line3: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" means on boot? can't get backtrack running. im using a usb stick. been googling for an hour :(
<dcullen> enikm4: The 404 errors sound like you don't have a network connection all the way to the repo servers
<dcullen> simone21: What is your kernel command line?
<enikm4> thanks guy apt-get update fixed it
<ReshAyin> hey L3top, the upgrade disabled the internet
<enikm4> L3top, tyvm
<bazhang> simone21, you are using backtrack?
<enikm4> guys*
<auronandace> simone21: backtrack isn't supported here
<ReshAyin> can not get online using Chromium or Firefox
<simone21> it appears just as i boot up from the usb, i never get a change to type
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux simone21
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<L3top> I have no idea what you are talking about unfortunately ReshAyin.
<MyWay> my ubuntu randomly terminate the session :(
<simone21> oh ok
<ReshAyin> well L3top, you suggested last night the personal OS was not supportable
<ReshAyin> then after upgrading, the internet is not reachable using web browsers
<L3top> Oh yeah... maverick is end of line. You have a new nic :)
<ReshAyin> maybe is a new nic L3top
<bahamas> hello. from time to time my terminal goes crazy and doesn't respond properly to keyboard input. for example, `now no letters appear when I type something. is there any way to fix it without exiting?
<ReshAyin> :)
<reuf> hello all - anybody has an answer - http://askubuntu.com/questions/164284/how-do-have-icons-in-a-listview-on-desktop ?
<L3top> Why would browsers be the only thing that cant hit online? Thats weird? Port 80 perhaps? I cannot imagine what would cause that.
<reuf> if not, can some one tell me how can i access source code on unity2d to edit the look of desktop icons
<L3top> Did you have some sort of proxy setup ReshAyin?
<nishttal2> hi i had a static local ip on my machine (192.168.42.52) ... i changed the network settings to DHCP but it still keeps getting the same adress.. how can i reset the IP
<bahamas> anyone?
<Fyodorovna> bahamas, I can't help you other then to be specific with the incidents.
<auronandace> bahamas: sure its not your keyboard thats playing up?
<ReshAyin> L3top, no, it was automatic detection
<bahamas> auronandace: definitely. since I'm writing here
<bahamas> I know that the terminal can get messed because I've done it in the past intentionally. there was a command to get everything back to defaults, but I forget what it is
<Scribal> oh, grub, why must you suck?
<Scribal> I reinstalled, and now my menu is gone
<Fyodorovna> Scribal, when where how and why?
<dcullen> Scribal: Did you forget to change /etc/default/grub?
<paulayyuliana> OLA COMO VAN+
<dcullen> Scribal: ...and then run sudo update-grub?
<paulayyuliana> WAT IS YOUR NAME
<piglit> what is a easy to install ftp server?
<ReshAyin> is it still working?
<ReshAyin> ipv6 was set to "Automatic", when before it was set to "Ignore"
<L3top> IPv6 is the bane of my existence atm. What version did you upgrade to ReshAyin?
<ReshAyin> L3top, not certain... where is the info stored & referenced
<L3top> lsb_release -sc
<L3top> ReshAyin: ^
<freenetwork> hello
<freenetwork> i not start wifi card monitoring mode
<freenetwork> ubuntu 12.04
<ReshAyin> L3top, response is "precise"
<freenetwork> http://pastebin.com/8GUs9TQT
<Fyodorovna> L3top, you can turn off IPv6 in the kernel.
<freenetwork> please help m
<simone212> if anyone cares about my bt prob please pm since its not supported here
<bekks> freenetwork: Why do you need the monitoring mode? Does a wifi connection work yet?
<ikonia> simone212: then please don't ask
<auronandace> !backtrack | simone212
<ubottu> simone212: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<freenetwork> i use aircrack for pantest
<freenetwork> thx
<simone212> okok
<ReshAyin> L3top, the response to lsb_release -sc was "precise"
<L3top> ReshAyin upgraded from Maverick to Precise last night, and now browsers do not hit the internet but presumably other things do. IPv6 appears to be enabled where it was not before. Hopefully someone can help them as this is not a strong area for me and I have to go AFK.
<ReshAyin> L3top, gracias man/sheman :D
<auronandace> ReshAyin: upgrading from maverick to precise is not supported
<freenetwork> hmm, cry
<alesan> hi! I have a "server" 10.04LTS that I would like to update to 12.04LTS. Is it possible at all, or I have to update to each version, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, and finally 12.04?
<ReshAyin> auronandace, oh great
<ReshAyin> was instructed to upgrade
<auronandace> ReshAyin: did you upgrade directly?
<bekks> alesan: Updating a LTS to the next LTS is possible.
<ReshAyin> upgraded in the terminal
<Fyodorovna> ReshAyin, if you want ipv6 off do this. gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub change this line like this. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash”
<alesan> bekks, directly 10.04 -> 12.04 with a single pass?
<auronandace> ReshAyin: you need to upgrade from one to the next: so 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<alesan> bekks, good! how should I proceed?
<ReshAyin> actually Fyodorovna, went into connection settings & chose "Ignore" for IPv6
<Fyodorovna> ReshAyin, I just go straight to the kernel personally.
<ReshAyin> auronandace, was already at 12.04
<auronandace> ReshAyin: you said you upgraded from maverick (10.10)
<Fyodorovna> gotta go see you all
<bekks> alesan: Like this: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<ReshAyin> auronandace, that was a different person :)
<ReshAyin> personally upgraded from 12.04
<auronandace> ReshAyin: what? 12.04 is the latest
<bekks> ReshAyin: So you are running 12.10 then?
<auronandace> ReshAyin: if you are using 12.10 then go to #ubuntu+1
<ReshAyin> it did an upgrade... L3top suggested to upgrade
<ReshAyin> gracias auronandace
<L3top> auronandace: L3top, the response to lsb_release -sc was "precise"
<auronandace> L3top: clearly he doesn't know what he's done
<b636bc7ca> There's a key on my keyboard (right control key) that, when I hit it, all of a sudden I can only type accented characters; I believe this is called the 'Compose' key. 1) Am I right about its name? 2) How do I turn it off when I bump that key (short of logging out and back in)?
<L3top> auronandace: I believe they upgraded direct from maverick to precise but still need support, and havn't quite figured out how to say the right thing to get it.
<decrisky001> if i just installed ubuntu how do i get my 1tb usb hard drive to work
<auronandace> L3top: the right thing to say is: that isn't supported
<decrisky001> i plugged it in i dont see it under file system or nothing
<b636bc7ca> decrisky001: You probably need to mount it
<decrisky001> ahh i see
<decrisky001> how do i do that mount it
<L3top> I did indeed explain that the OS was EOL and an upgrade was required... they said "OK" and left. I did not specify, nor was I asked how.
<decrisky001> is there a mount program
<livingdaylight_> ubuntu offers to install skype via software centre after dl from their homepage. I notice kubuntu doesn't. So, have to install the package old-school style. Is it, sudo dpkg - application.deb ?? can someone confirm, please?
<b636bc7ca> yes
<ReshAyin> umm, nope, am using 12.04 Precise
<b636bc7ca> it's called "mount"
<auronandace> L3top: sorry if it sounds like i'm blaming you
<decrisky001> terminal b636
<decrisky001> do i use terminal and mount command
<bekks> decrisky001: yes.
<bekks> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<decrisky001> okay thx i'll do that
<L3top> auronandace: I believe I am sort of blaming me. In the future I will explain that proceedure to avoid this.
<auronandace> ReshAyin: did you perform an upgrade?
<ReshAyin> auronandace, yes
<ReshAyin> last night
<auronandace> ReshAyin: from what to what?
<ReshAyin> though was already at 12.04
<ReshAyin> though it updated packages
<auronandace> ReshAyin: that makes no sense
<ReshAyin> well, did an "sudo apt-get upgrade", & it downloaded packages, though did not change version
<wolflisk> and made it run in low graphics mode
<auronandace> L3top: don't worry, you can't blame yourself for other people's mistakes :)
<wolflisk> so im having some problems with ubuntu 12.04. it kept giving me an error about not being able to detect graphics settings
<wolflisk> i ran sudo apt-get install gdm and now it gets to the purple load screen then just black
<wolflisk> any ideas how to to fix this?
<auronandace> ReshAyin: so you didn't upgrade from a previous release, you just updated your 12.04
<m477> I have conected notebook to the wire network and nm-applet shows that I am disconnected, on the other hand second my laptop works with that (the both have the same ubuntu 12.04), any ideas what is wrong?
<ReshAyin> auronandace, yes, it would appear such was result
<ReshAyin> because was already on 12.04 from 11.10
<Crocell> zykotick9: ok debootstrap did the trick:   debootstrap --variant=minbase --arch=amd64 precise /mnt/somepartition http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<auronandace> ReshAyin: i can't help you if you can't decide what you did
<Crocell> zykotick9: thx again
<heligoland> hi guy
<heligoland> how can i find out why my newly installed 12.04 keeps freezing on me?
<heligoland> are there error logs that may have something in them?
<ReshAyin> auronandace, am very explicitly clear what was done... upgraded from 11.10 weeks priori to 12.04, & last night did a superfluous "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<L3top> <Hetep> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>    was why I said to upgrade.
<auronandace> ReshAyin: see, now that was much clearer
<Saeryn> So, I've narrowed my issue down even more, to the point of being able to reproduce the kernel panic each time, yet I can never seem to capture the output I see in tty1 Virtual Terminal into a text file... I'm running "tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tee Foo.txt" or "tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log > Foo.txt" but nothing seems to work, is it Xorg.0.log output that im seeing in tty1? 10.04LTS.
<ReshAyin> auronandace, yes forgive language discrepancies
<ReshAyin> L3top, yes... followed web page instructions to fix that problem
<heligoland> anyone?
<Praxi> how come in unbuntu, my backspace key doesn't repeat, but in a XP vm on the ubuntu box, it does?
<Scribal> Fyodorova, da!
<Saeryn> heligoland Check /var/log/ directory.
<Scribal> dcullen, yeah!
<Scribal> Sorry, switching tasks a bit.
<Scribal> Well, it's like this:
<Scribal> I had a glorious quad boot system running, and first grub would lock up at the menu.
<Saeryn> So is anyone able to tell me what is outputting to tty1 in 10.04LTS and how to capture that output in a file? So far nothing is working.
<Scribal> I bypassed this by manually overwriting  the values in the grub.cfg file to auto-select.
<Scribal> Then I would simply reboot, and the default value would be where I wanted it, therefore not making the keyboard use necessary.
<pawan> hi
<Scribal> One fine day, grub would show up as usual, but I had no countdown.
<Scribal> It just sat there.
<pawan> wired network not managed
<Scribal> The log check showed that the indexing was wrong on the various volumes (partitions)
<Scribal> And therefore, I assumed it just didn't boot  into the default prompts.
<heligoland> Saeryn, which file?
<Scribal> I did a complete grub reinstall off of the live CD.
<Scribal> grub-install and grub-update.
<MechanisM>  how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100330/ ?
<Scribal> But now, it says, press
<Saeryn> If your system is becoming unresponsive it will probably be Xorg.0.log
<Scribal> press "ESC" for the grub menu.
<L3top> !enter | Scribal
<ubottu> Scribal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scribal> oh.
<muh2000> using kubuntu and firefox, when i download and doubleclick an pdf file in the download list - it always opens the pdf file with gimp. how can i fix that? it is really bugging me
<Scribal> tl;dr grub hates my keyboard.
<b636bc7ca> There's a key on my keyboard (right control key) that, when I hit it, all of a sudden I can only type accented characters; I believe this is called the 'Compose' key. 1) Am I right about its name? 2) How do I turn it off when I bump that key (short of logging out and back in)?
<Scribal> tl;dr grub hates my keyboard, but BIOS thinks it's lovely.
 * Scribal nods
<MO_Handes> I have four primary partitions (3 system partitions that if I remove theme the Windows does not boot correctly, one of them is for recovery, one for bios recovery and one is some other shit. and there's one partition holding the Windows Seven). How can I create a new partition for ubuntu now?!
<Scribal> you can't, Mo.
<ReshAyin> am going to attempt to reboot to see if the webbrowsers work again
<eltayeb> hello everbody
<Scribal> A given physical drive can only accomodate 4 primary partitions
<Scribal> You have to reinstall the whole thing if you want to get anywhere, and I have no idea how to do that, actually.
<MO_Handes> now you mean I should choose one between Windows and Linux?! O_o
<Scribal> You can use one primary partition as a series of extended partitions.
<bekks> MO_Handes: No.
<bekks> You can have up to four primary partitions.
<Scribal> Why does windows take up 3 system partitions?
<surfdue> Can a magento module's controller have a _construct?
<Scribal> Also, by "system partitions{" do you mean "Primary/Logical partitions"?
<bekks> Having at least ONE extended partition, you can have up to 16 logical partitions in that single extended partition.
<auronandace> MO_Handes: you need a primary partition for a bios recovery (i've never seen that before)
<auronandace> MO_Handes: sorry, that was meant to be a question
<MO_Handes> Scribal, I just don't now, they are pre-created by the laptop company, I once removed one and installed ubuntu, the the Windows didn't boot and blue screen appeared and I had to recover everything.
<bekks> MO_Handes: Having three pre-installed partitions, you can just create an extended partition and just be happy :)
<MO_Handes> auronandace, I don't know, I just don't want it to crash everything again. I'm trying not to touch those partitions at all
<MO_Handes> no
<MO_Handes> there's one Windows partition, too
<MO_Handes> that makes it four :(
<b636bc7ca> MO_Handes: it sounds like your partitions are pre-defined by the OEM's install disks?
<MO_Handes> b636bc7ca, uhum
<auronandace> MO_Handes: windows only needs one partition, the others are unneeded
<bekks> MO_Handes: Windows uses two partitions, one recovery, one system. What's the third partition?
<b636bc7ca> I have no idea whether that was a yes or a no
<bekks> W7 needs two partitions.
<auronandace> bekks: thats not true
<ok_> bekks: i don't think it *needs* 2
<cebor> can someone highlight me in 5 secs for a test ?? pls
<bekks> auronandace: Then why does it create two when installing W7? :)
<GeminiDomino> cebor: here you go
<auronandace> !test | cebor
<ubottu> cebor: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<cebor> nice thx
<auronandace> bekks: what? it never did that with me
<Asar> ok, this is really weird... can not even reach the router gui at 192.168.etc.
<livingdaylight_> Hia, trying to play a dvd but I don't know how to get past the beginning the 1min page with the chapters. Its on a loop going round and round
<b636bc7ca> bekks: It doesn't do that to me, either
<michaelh1234> Windows 7 requires me to have two partitions as well.
<bwat47> auronandace: by default win7 sets up a 100mb "system" partition
<Asar> this is ReshAyin/Hetep btw
<ok_> bekks: it only does that if you give the install full license to format the drive and do what it like
<auronandace> bwat47: since when?
<ok_> bekks: you can tell it the partition to install to
<bekks> auronandace: Since Windows 7.
<auronandace> bekks: i see from what ok_ just said, i've never let windows partition for me
<livingdaylight_> It plays music and says ''play movie'' but I can't click on it like if I was in windows. someone know what I'm talking about?
<MO_Handes> there's a 80mb partition, a 1mb fat partition, a 10gb partition for windows recovery, and a 320gb partition for windows installation, that makes it four
<martini> livingdaylight_: do you have the right codecs?
<eltayeb> i've configured and installed kernel 2.6.35.13 on my ubuntu 12.04 , now i want to remove my intsalled kernel  ????
<MonkeyDust> MO_Handes  with logica
<livingdaylight_> martini: yup, think so
<MonkeyDust> MO_Handes  with extended partititions, you can create more
<samuel> livingdaylight_ what video players have you tried it in?
<samuel> M0_Handes i have had the same situation, i removed the windows recovery, and resized the windows installation partition to make enough space
<Asar> anybody have any clues to help?
<MO_Handes> how can I convert one, for example the 320gb primary partition which holds Windows to extended?
<L3top> auronandace, ok_, bekks: I believe it may be required with SOME UEFI bioses as SOME do not like to boot directly to NTFS.
<auronandace> L3top: ah, i've never used efi or uefi
<martini> livingdaylight_: what means think so? did you really manually installed them?
<MO_Handes> samuel, I don't give a shit about Windows, but the friend I'm trying to install Ubuntu for, wants to have the recovery partition for the time the Windows needs a repair or fresh install
<IdleOne> MO_Handes: Please watch your language in here
<ok_> L3top:  can see the logic in that, i only ever get there from grub or chimera and they don't have any issues with NTFS (that I've encountered)
<auronandace> MO_Handes: you need to delete one of them, you can't have more than 4 primary partitions
<progressivpirate> I am an amatuer linux user and I'm getting extremely frustrated. I can't get a simple cron job to run
<livingdaylight_> martini: libdvdread4 or whatever its called
<livingdaylight_> samuel: vlc
<progressivpirate> I am trying to get this command to run once a minute. echo "TESTING" >> /home/user/test.log
<b636bc7ca> MO_Handes: Delete the 320GB partition and make two extended partitions in that space, install W7 to one and Ubuntu to the other.
<livingdaylight_> its playing, but the opening ''Contents'' where it say ''Play Movie'' You know how some dvd's come with chapters and various options. But vlc doesn't let me click on them so, have to find another way to move forward to the actual video portion
<GeminiDomino> livingdaylight_: Do you have libdvdnav4 installed as well?
<livingdaylight_> GeminiDomino: no?
<MonkeyDust> MO_Handes  it's not like that, you create an extended partition of 200GB or so and inside that, you create the partitions you need
<livingdaylight_> guys figured it out. on VLC have to go to ''Playback'' in panel and then in drop down menu there are the tracks
<GeminiDomino> Okay, good
<killer_> when i run cod i get "http://pastebin.com/tYUWGwWR"
<Asar> so, can a person help troubleshoot the internet connection?
<Asar> well, it's just the browser can't reach internet
<piglit> anyone here experiance with proftpd?
<Asar> am capable of using irc though
<b636bc7ca> progressivpirate: What does your crontab line look like?
<bhavesh> alt + right click to open drop down menu on gnome session fallback gnome-panel does not work for me. Also How do I add the System tab besides applications and Places as it was in ubuntu 10.10
<MonkeyDust> what's this service called, that converts an ip address to an url?
<piglit> i was wandering when i do this: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-proftpd-tls-on-ubuntu/ what directories are exposed to users who log in to the ftp server?
<Asar> dyndns MonkeyDust
<bhavesh> Domain name service?
<martini> Asar:wich Browser? when did it worked last time?
<b636bc7ca> MonkeyDust: reverse DNS?
<progressivpirate> do I have to restart cron everytime I edit cronbtab?
<b636bc7ca> progressivpirate: No
<Asar> it was working last night priori update... the browser is Chromium
<MonkeyDust> Asar  you have a DNS issue, that's why you can't surf
<Asar> yes MonkeyDust... can you help?
<bhavesh> Asar: Same happened to me I had to change my Speed/Duplex settings.
<Asar> bhavesh, gracias... can a person help with that?
<bhavesh> Asar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-network-card-speed-and-duplex-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<m477> I have conected notebook to the wire network and nm-applet shows that I am disconnected, on the other hand second my laptop works with that (the both have the same ubuntu 12.04), any ideas what is wrong?
<b636bc7ca> m477: What does "second my laptop" mean?
<bhavesh> Asar: I changed the settings to 10Mbps half duplex using sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 10 duplex half after installing ethtool.
<progressivpirate> my crontab looks like */1 * * * * /home/bob/wtf.sh
<Asar> bhavesh, great, though can't see it
<bhavesh> How can I right click on gnome-panel in gnome -sessioon-fallback
<auronandace> b636bc7ca: i think he meant secondhand laptop
<bonez2046> I need to scan documents and convert to .pdf , for which gscan2pdf works well. But, I also want to encrypt the .pdf's .. suggestions?
<bhavesh> Asar: Cannot see what?
<Asar> cannot reach the internet
<MonkeyDust> Asar  what's in /etc/resolv.conf ? use pastbinit to show us
<progressivpirate> wtf.sh looks like http://pastebin.com/Z9bMRVjU
<martini> bhavesh: try alt/ctrl+right-click/click
<Asar> cannot use a browser
<Asar> just the irc
<mnn> HELLO
<auronandace> b636bc7ca: or rather, on the other hand, my second laptop...
<bhavesh> martini, Alt + RMB / Alt + LMD / Ctrl + RMB / Ctrl + LMB does not work
<Asar> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Asar> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Asar> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Asar> search att.net
<FloodBot1> Asar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnn> Hello
<bittyx-laptop> hi all, a quick question - i'm thinking about installing php on my laptop (ubuntu), and the recommended ubuntu/debian way is through apt-get - but they only seem to have packages labeled "php5" - as i have no idea which version of php this actually is, and i want to install a specific version (ie. 5.3.14), my only choice is to install php from source, right?
<Asar> can not reach pastebin
<Asar> sorry
<b636bc7ca> Asar: 127.0.0.1 seems unlikely to be a valid DNS server
<mnn> how are you all
<Pici> bittyx-laptop: apt-cache show php5
<bhavesh> Asar: try changing settings to 100Mbps full duplex/ 100MBps half duplex / 10Mbps full duplex then
<b636bc7ca> bittyx-laptop: yes
<b636bc7ca> m477: so one laptop will connect to the wired network, but another will not?
<GeminiDomino> b636bc7ca: I've noticed an annoying tendency of Precise to have resolvconf do that on a few of my installs, too.
<Asar> am not certain how to do such bhavesh
<bhavesh> martini, Does it have somthing to do with not having installed the app which allows you to re arrange lists?
<vesh7807> hi network options seems to be greyed out so cannot set static ip address. even tried terminal to no avail. only dhcp working. any ideas
<bhavesh> Asar http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-network-card-speed-and-duplex-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Try editing /etc/resolv.conf to change 127.0.0.1 to 8.8.8.8 and see if it fixes your problem
<bittyx-laptop> Pici: that command shows php5.3.3 - and that's kind of pretty old
<m477> b636bc7ca: yes
<Asar> bhavesh, you're siting an internet site that is unreachable
<b636bc7ca> m477: Is it possible that whatever service provider rests at the other end of that connection only allows certain MACs?
<Pici> bittyx-laptop: What release of UBuntu are you on?
<m477> b636bc7ca: I have two notebooks
<UICTamale> Hey everyone - As of a recent apt-get update && upgrade, I'm suddenly noticing really bad delays in using google Chrome - selecting text, scrolling, changing tabs - all these operations can take a few seconds now when they used to be instant.  Can anyone help? This is killing my productivity today.
<Pici> bittyx-laptop: not that we have 5.3.14 available, but I don't see 5.3.3 in any of our supported releases.
<Guest77340> WTF can't Lubuntu-12 make my touchpad work, while Puppylinux version of 2 years ago can?!?!?!
<bhavesh> Asar: First you have to install ethtool with "sudo apt-get install ethtool net-tools" then check your speed/duplex settings with "ethtool eth0" and change the settings with "sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 10 duplex half" changing the 10/half
<swaT30> UICTamale:  without any more details, I'd recommend using the restricted drivers
<swaT30> for your video card
<bittyx-laptop> Pici: i'm on ubuntu 10.10 - i know it's old, and i'll upgrade to 12.04 in the next few days
<bhavesh> How can I right click on gnome-panel in gnome -sessioon-fallback?
<b636bc7ca> m477: Every network card in the world has a (theoretically unique) identifier attached to it, called a "MAC address". Some ISPs, such as Comcast, will only allow a single MAC address from a given connection; adding a new machine on to that line will not work.
<m477> b636bc7ca: no, there should be connection independently of MACs
<Pici> bittyx-laptop: 12.04 only has 5.3.10 in it.
<Guest77340> answer please. I'm attoniched that a stupid touchpad isn't recognized by Ubuntu12* system
<bhavesh> Ctrl/Alt RMB/LMB does not work
<Asar> bhavesh, unable to fetch the archives
<mnn> <b636bc7ca> : go to system tools
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Try editing /etc/resolv.conf to change 127.0.0.1 to 8.8.8.8 and see if it fixes your problem
<m477> b636bc7ca: I do not know what is ISP but I have been told that it should connect in this network
<UICTamale> swaT30: yeah, I'm using the open source ones
<Pici> !attitude | Guest77340
<ubottu> Guest77340: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bittyx-laptop> Pici: i'm a web-dev, and i've grown sick and tired of windows, so i'm making a switch to doing all work in ubuntu - but my current wamp stack mostly mirrors my company's production servers (at least with software versions), and i'd like to do the same on ubuntu
<Guest77340> ok ok I know by heart those sentences
<bittyx-laptop> Pici: actually, taking a closer look, our production uses 5.3.13, we haven't switched to 5.3.14 yet
<Guest77340> I just need some help for a so-simpe but difficult-to-solve problem
<Asar> can't change it
<martini> bhavesh: maybe alt+super+right-click
<Asar> b636bc7ca
<bhavesh> martini: love you :D  Worked :D thank you.
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Why not?
<Praxi> how come in unbuntu, my backspace key doesn't repeat, but in a XP vm on the ubuntu box, it does?
<Guest77340> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bhavesh> Asar: use sudo if it doesn't allow
<Asar> gksu gedit
<Pici> !who | Asar
<ubottu> Asar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<martini> bhavesh: your'e welcome
<Pici> bittyx-laptop: Then your only choice would be to compile from source, or search out a ppa that provides the version that you need.  Both options are at your own risk though.
<Asar> ok, changed it... does it need reboot?
<Saeryn> So same question as earlier, how do I get the information I see outputted to tty1 after a startx into a file, such as the text that gets spewed into tty1 right before a kernel panic, 10.04LTS
<b636bc7ca> Asar: No
<bhavesh> Asar: I guess it just needs reconnecting the network
<chipcash> I'm here
<ResQue> i set the flag GRUB_BACKGROUND=/boot/grub/test.png in /etc/default/grub and run the command grub-mkconfig but the image does not show up at boot time. Am i missing somethere here?
<b636bc7ca> There's a key on my keyboard (right control key) that, when I hit it, all of a sudden I can only type accented characters; I believe this is called the 'Compose' key. 1) Am I right about its name? 2) How do I turn it off when I bump that key (short of logging out and back in)?
<fabian__> Hello guys!
<ResQue> b636bc7ca: if you go into settings>keyboard layout>advance settings there should be something in there to turn that key on or off
<bittyx-laptop> Pici: well it's for my local dev-environment so it's not strictly a sensitive issue - as long as it mostly works correct. i've never compiled from source so it might be a good idea to try that out, but out of curiosity, where would i find a ppa that provides my desired version?
<fabian__> My Ubuntu is showing some erros, I had a look at /var/log/syslog and found this before crash :  linux-System-Name kernel: [97030.942803] audit_printk_skb: 42 callbacks suppressed
<b636bc7ca> ResQue: and if I'm not using X?
<fabian__> Could someone help me to  figure how to solve it please?
<Guest77340> pleaaaaaaaaase I can pay for some good support
<ResQue> b636bc7ca: i am not sure sorry, i have only ever needed to change the settings once. If i fix this grub issue i will double check for you
<Guest77340> just don't make me wait here for years
<b636bc7ca> ResQue: Did you run update-grub?
<mbalmer> whats the problem?
<fabian__> It also showed :  linux-System-Name kernel: [97030.942803] audit_printk_skb: 42 callbacks suppressed
<Pici> bittyx-laptop: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas provides a search
<Guest77340> my touchpad isn't recognized by the systen mbalmer
<fabian__> I mean : linux-System-Name kernel: [97030.942816] type=1400 audit(1342706983.682:26): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/bin/evince-previewer" name="/home/linux/.cache/dconf/user" pid=5450 comm="evince-previewe" requested_mask="wc" denied_mask="wc" fsuid=1000 ou:
<bhavesh> Guest77340: You may post on Ubuntu forums
<b636bc7ca> Guest77340: *shrug* I've already been here about twice as long as you and have no more answer to my question than you do; some patience might be in order.
<Guest77340> xinput list only shows (except keyboard) "virtual core pointer"
<fabian__> Guest77340, what is your issue here san?
<Guest77340> bhavesh: ubuntu forums are even more slow
<ResQue> b636bc7ca: no, i was under the impression that the /boot/grub/grub.cfg is read at run time, is this correct?
<mbalmer> write a device driver for your touchpad, then, I guess
<martini> i want to reinstall my ubuntu. when i just copy my home folder, are the settings like usernames and passwords for e.g. filezilla in there and can i use them?
<Guest77340> -.-
<chipcash> hello all
<bittyx-laptop> Pici: thank you very much, kind sir, i'll check that out
<fabian__> Guest77340, why don't you change ditro to some more fast then?
<ResQue> b636bc7ca: also i just checked update-grub is just a stub for grub-mkconfig, thanks anyway
<Guest77340> mbalmer: the strange thing is that puppy linux (WOW puppy linux) does recognize it. and ubuntu, supported my shuttlewoorth's money, doesn't :O
<b636bc7ca> bittyx-laptop: There's no promise you *CAN* find a PPA that packages your desired version, though.
<chipcash>         I Have dl ed unetbootin
<Guest77340> s/my/by
<mbalmer> does it deliver data on a tty?
<b636bc7ca> Guest77340: So use Puppy Linux, figure out how they're supporting it, and bring that over to Ubuntu.
<Asar> anybody have any other suggestions?
<Guest77340> what a lose of time
<Jacruth> ey guys, do you know any CSV splitter?
<bittyx-laptop> b636bc7ca: yeah, i'm beginning to see that. nevermind, i guess i could use some experience with installing php on my own
<Guest77340> ubuntu sucks ,guys
<mbalmer> no wait.
<Guest77340> a stupid touchpad lol
<Guest77340> bye
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: hi network options seems to be greyed out so cannot set static ip address. even tried terminal to no avail. only dhcp working. any ideas\
<b636bc7ca> Asar: What does "dig google.com" say on a terminal?
<Pici> Jacruth: splitter? Can you be more specific of what you're trying to accomplish?
<mbalmer> what an ass...
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: What do you mean "tried terminal to no avail"?
<fabian__> don't tell
<ninjaaron> are there any Ubuntu Forum staff on here?
<Jacruth> Pici, I want to split a CSV file into some CSV files
<Asar> b636bc7ca it does not
<Pici> ninjaaron: check out #ubuntuforums
<Jacruth> Pici,  because OpenOffice can't process it all
<Jacruth> it is too large
<fabian__> shall I try to remove it?
<fabian__> linux-System-Name kernel: [97030.942816] type=1400 audit(1342706983.682:26): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/bin/evince-previewer" name="/home/linux/.cache/dconf/user" pid=5450 comm="evince-previewe" requested_mask="wc" denied_mask="wc" fsuid=1000 ou:
<ninjaaron> thanks.
<FloodBot1> fabian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jacruth> too many rows
<Asar> says "connection timed out, no servers could be reached"
<Pici> Jacruth: You can use 'split' to split any file into any number of bytes/lined files.
<b636bc7ca> Asar: and what about 'dig google.com @8.8.8.8'?
<Jacruth> Even if it is CSV, Pici ?
<Pici> Jacruth: a CSV is just a text file.
<Saeryn> I'm getting a kernel panic that I wish to work through however the information that I see in TTY1 is not found or saved to any other log files it seems. How do I find what specific process is printing to tty1 so that I can also have it print to a text file as well and get some information about this kernel panic?
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca:  i tried to set static ip address sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces and even restarted the interfaces to no avail as well
<Asar> b636bc7ca, same thing, "connection timed out, no servers could be reached"
<Pici> Jacruth: ie: split -l 50000 infile.txt outfile.     will produce a bunch of files called outfile.aa, outfile.ab, outfile.ac etc
<b636bc7ca> Asar: traceroute -n 8.8.8.8
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: When you edited /etc/network/interfaces and did '/etc/init.d/networking restart', what happened?
<Asar> do not have traceroute installed
<bonez2046> install and then run it, asar
<Asar> bonez2046, welcome to the conversation... can't install it... observe the "connection timed out, no servers could be reached" comment?
<vesh7807> i used service networking restart as it says that init.d is depreciated it restarts the service fine but im still stuck with the dhcp address
<b636bc7ca> Asar: You'll have to download it on another computer to some kind of portable media
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: i used service networking restart as it says that init.d is depreciated it restarts the service fine but im still stuck with the dhcp address
<b636bc7ca> a flash drive, CD-R, etc.
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: is this on the same computer you're using IRC from?
<Asar> yes, have a flash drive... sec b636bc7ca, do not go anywhere, & give a link for downloading it & stand by for install instructions por favor
<vesh7807> yeah
<^Mike\b> How can I ask my system what kind of controller my SSD has?
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: yeah
<b636bc7ca> hm, that makes it hard to test out things
<bonez2046> Asar: if you can't reach any servers, or the 'net, how are you here, how are you in this net based conversation?
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<fabian__> I guess Firefox is too heavy to my computer, is there another browser I could install?
<Asar> bonez, irc works
<beandog> fabian__: try midori
<Asar> not certain the reason
<bonez2046> right, but not apt-get install traceroute?
<bonez2046> hmm
<Asar> nope
<Asar> :/
<b636bc7ca> bonez2046: In other words - he doesn't know - somehow he managed to get on IRC before he started having networking problems
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: auto lo
<vesh7807> iface lo inet loopback
<Asar> ok, where to download traceroute for ubuntu?
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: Don't paste it in the channel
<b636bc7ca> Asar: packages.ubuntu.org
<freenetwork> i need help( b4313 wifi+ubuntu 12.04 i need monitor mode
<b636bc7ca> oops, sorry - .com not .org
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: ok im new to this channel where should i paste
<b636bc7ca> too many years of p.d.o
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: so am I, but look at the topic
<ResQue> freenetwork: if you network card, and network card drivers support it you can type in "iwconfig mode monitor"
<fabian__> beandog, thank you
<martini> vesh7807: how about pastebin?
<freenetwork> my network card in ubuntu 10/04 support monitor mode, then 12/04 no worked
<nicoAMG> fabian__, low sytem resources due to slow processor and short RAM?
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: i dont get what you asking me to do??? sorry for my ignorance
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: Do you see the channel topic at or near the top of your IRC window?
<sqrt7744> does anyone know how to set a modeline for an intel chip in 12.04? There doesn't seem to be an xorg.conf anymore... these new fandangled linux's really throw the old hat's for a loop.
<freenetwork> cry, go to mint((
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: Starts with "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines ..."
<fabian__> nicoAMG, how do I do that, each upgrade this machine suffers the system gose down a little.
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: yeah
<Pici> !paste | vesh7807
<ubottu> vesh7807: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: In that line, you'll see where it tells you where to paste.
<sirriffsalot> Hi, I've moved my computer up to the attic with a 12.04 installation and spent a day trying to figure out why connecting it upstairs won't work.. I've come to the point where I've taken one long cable from the second floor, directly from the router, into the computer and still it won't work..
<nicoAMG> fabian__, old computer or so?
<b636bc7ca> vesh7807: At that URL, or one of the ones ubottu just gave you, paste the full contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file, and give us the URL
<fabian__> nicoAMG, yep
<Saeryn> So then no one knows what the stdout is on TTY1 in Lucid? Such as during a Kernel Panic?
<notk0> hello, I am trying to disable the touchpad when another mouse is connected
<sirriffsalot> I'm real stuck and would appreciate help..:)
<notk0> I tried installing gsynaptics but it doesn't seem to work, no menu entry
<nicoAMG> fabian__, hmm. no magic solutions man...
<notk0> I also tried gpointing-device-settings but it doesn't save anything
<notk0> and when I launch it I get An X error occurred. The error was BadAtom (invalid Atom parameter)
<sirriffsalot> I'm sitting on a laptop with the internet cable hooked up to a laptop right next to the computer that won't adhere to connecting to the internet here...
<Asar> ok, got traceroute
<Asar> b636bc7ca, you still here?
<Saeryn> sirriffsalot: Are you saying your WiFi wont work in your attic?
<notk0> hello?
<nicoAMG> fabian__, how old is the system?... architecture, resources available, etc
<sirriffsalot> Saeryn, my WiFi?
<fabian__> nicoAMG, very
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Yes
<Saeryn> sirriffsalot: Are you trying to get wireless internet in your attic when the router is down strairs? (forgive me if I misunderstood)
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top: any midnight epiphanies?
<Asar> ok, the ubuntu software center opened, so good
<sirriffsalot> Saeryn, oh, hehe, no... Wire-connected...
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100433/
<nicoAMG> fabian__, some like pentium I / Pentium II?
<Asar> installing traceroute is a peice of cake now
<Asar> ok, so traceroute is installed
<sirriffsalot> Saeryn, it simply refuses to connect to the same network as it always has, all that is different is that I have changed a port in which the computer receives the internet from.. This is completely ridiculous
<Asar> too bad there's not a dns fix install
<Asar> could just install a peice of software & have internet
<sirriffsalot> Saeryn, this 12.04 network-manager is too smart for it's own good:P
<Asar> so, b636bc7ca, what now?
<nicoAMG> fabian__, ?
<DJRWolf> how good is Banshee and Rhythmbox at syncing with an iOS device?
<mimimi> anyone here who can help me installing tor browser bundle? i've already downloaded and extractet it but it doesnt work? (12.04)
<notk0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpointing-device-settings/+bug/879719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879719 in gpointing-device-settings (Ubuntu) "error: An X error occurred. The error was BadAtom (invalid Atom parameter)." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<notk0> what is the status of this?
<mimimi> Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 2
<t00tie> hi. What sw can I use to run a webcam. I havn't bought a cam yet either, any recommendations for a cheap one? I'm considering a Creative WebCam Live! Cam Socialize L8
<Asar> b636bc7ca, are you there?
<Saeryn> So then no one knows what the stdout is on TTY1 in Lucid? Such as during a Kernel Panic? I was thinking it's Xorg.0.log but what I see right before the panic isn't saved in that log.
<Asar> t00tie, use "Cheese"
<nicoAMG> fabian__, if your computer is very old and has low processor speed/ram, you must to take actions like switch to a lightweight desktop environment to free up system resources
<fabian__> nicoAMG, old computer mate.
<fabian__> nicoAMG, like which one for example?
<t00tie> ty Asar
<Asar> your welcome :)
<iceroot> Saeryn: the kernel is not able to log that on a file
<iceroot> Saeryn: its stderr on tty
<nicoAMG> fabian__, are you running Gnome?
<Asar> personally have a creative cam... think they're kinda cheap, though what is to be expected 10 year old hardware? hehe
<Asar> Cheese will operate your cam just good enough though t00tie
<Saeryn> iceroot So there is no way to either copy it or redirect it?
<Asar> would love to download a thing to fix the dns problem
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Did you do a traceroute -n 8.8.8.8 yet, as I asked?
<Asar> not yet
<iceroot> Saeryn: kernel-panics, no
<Asar> needed the command again... didn't look back
<iceroot> Saeryn: not with the default kernel config (imo)
<braindea1> hey i have a corrupt python installation which doesnt allow me to install software from soft-center and makes system unstable, any idea how i can fix that without having to reinstall OS
<t00tie> there's no traceroute on ubuntu and that _is_ a bug
<nicoAMG> fabian__, xfce for example: http://www.xfce.org/
<iceroot> Saeryn: there are network-loggers which are storing that output but directly to a file is normally not possible
<vesh7807> b636bc7ca:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100433/
<Saeryn> Damn.
<Asar> traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<Asar> send: Operation not permitted
<iceroot> t00tie: tracepath host
<scott_z> Is there a channel for gparted?
<Saeryn> Oh well. See iceroot basically I have a USB Webcam it has a finicky cord, whenever I move it in the slightest, X goes unresponsive and kernel panic. However no kernel panic when there is no X session started via startx.
<t00tie> that's not traceroute!!! nor is mtr
<Saeryn> Only information I've been able to find in any log or output is that mainly, tons of output in a matter of seconds but I can't save any of it :P
<Saeryn> Catch-22
<iceroot> Saeryn: camera and but it to a bug-report
<iceroot> Saeryn: i was doing the same when facing kernel-panics
<b636bc7ca> Asar: route -en | grep '^0'
<Asar> b636bc7ca?
<Asar> huh?
<TheWhiteHatter> my pc fan still isn't spinning...
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Run that
<b636bc7ca> Asar: route -en | grep '^0'
<Saeryn> iceroot that may just work, I didn't think about using my new phone to try to capture what I can... Just got it the other day :P Thank you Iceroot.
<braindea1> anybody can answer how can i fix that ?
<Asar> b636bc7ca: 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<TheWhiteHatter> braindea1: what's the problem?
<nicoAMG> fabian__, there is a Ubuntu versión that integrates the XFCE  desktop evironment (www.xubuntu.org)
<Asar> though it's suppose to be 127.0.0.1
<braindea1> TheWhiteHatter: My python installation has been corrupted
<DarkAceLaptop> This is really starting to annoy: Keyboard shortcuts do not work. I think this also goes with the fact it does not notice when I hold down ALT and right-click a panel tool.
<Resinator> is it possible that somehow some way the iso i got is corrupt even though it meets the md5 requirement
<TheWhiteHatter> braindea1: did you try just reinstalling?
<braindea1> so it doesnt allow me to install any packges from software center
<auronandace> Resinator: maybe it isn't the cd but the cd drive
<Resinator> i tried from a flash drive today
<braindea1> yeah i did sudo apt-get purge python and then apt-get install python, no effect
<fabian__> If I am looking for a complete hardware overview of my computer like this : https://gist.github.com/3092035 what is the terminal command I should use ?
<Resinator> and downloaded the iso a second time
<martini> braindea1: try sudo apt-get reinstall in a terminal
<Resinator> and according to the website my hardware should be compatible
<fabian__> nicoAMG, ok, I will have a look at that, thank you.
<braindea1> martini: okay lemme try
<Guest57553> ita
<nicoAMG> fabian__, no problem, Go ahead!
<b636bc7ca> Asar: No, that should NOT be 127.0.0.1
<Guest57553> italia
<Asar> b636bc7ca, no?
<TheWhiteHatter> braindea1: try  " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<b636bc7ca> Asar: If your default gateway is the lo interface, you can't get any network traffic off your machine
<Asar> ahh
<Asar> ok
<Resinator> still the same problem from the flash drive, during the initial boot of the setup the dots will be turning red and white, then just stop
<braindea1> martini: I am not sure if there is apt-get reinstall or re-install option
<braindea1> I get Invalid operation
<TheWhiteHatter> hmmm
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Is 192.168.1.254 your router?
<Asar> yes
<braindea1> TheWhiteHatter: okay lemme try
<b636bc7ca> Asar: can you ping it?
<Asar> though can't reach the gui in the browser
<Saeryn> Thanks again iceroot.
<Asar> not in the browser
<Asar> can you give instructions to check in the terminal?
<fabian__> Could someone please paste the default samba config file for me please?
<TheWhiteHatter> yeah, just give me the path
<ResQue> is it safe to delete everything in /var/log?
<TheWhiteHatter> braindea1: anything happen?
<martini> braindea1: try remove then install it again
<TheWhiteHatter> he did
<vesh7807> Asar: what issue are you experiencing
<fabian__> Could someone please paste the default samba config file for me please?
<b636bc7ca> Asar: "ping 192.168.1.254"
<martini> braindea1: or --reinstall
<Asar> yeah, it's pinging
<Resinator> there's gotta be a reason this install wont run
<kselltrum> Hellow. how to make kernel module from source (generate *ko file)? I do not want to recompile kernel but i want to replace compiled module.
<b636bc7ca> Asar: ping 8.8.8.8
<Asar> umm, after an update, am not able to reach the internet using the browsers
<Asar> how to stop a ping?
<ickefes> why does this script not start the program at the end? http://pastebin.com/t9fkXvBs
<b636bc7ca> Asar: Ctrl-c
<vesh7807> Asar: ok do nslookup 192.168.1.254
<DragonATX> everything works fine
<TheWhiteHatter> ‏
<DragonATX> just wanted to say that
<braindea1> martini: --reinstall => not working...
<Asar> vesh7807 "connection timed out. No Servers found"
<braindea1> TheWhiteHatter: dist-upgrade seems to work, lemme check thoroughly though
<Asar> think it's a dns thing
<vesh7807> Asar: ok now paste this on your browser
<martini> braindea1: ok. this should work: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Asar> was playing with opensim yesterday
<vesh7807> Asar: 74.125.233.23
<Asar> paste what vesh?
<Asar> oh
<Resinator> do u think that i could try the windows installer?
<Asar> Chromium's connection attempt to 74.125.233.23 was rejected
<braindea1> martini: Thanks, but i think there is no --reinstall anywhere
<Resinator> even though i dont want to install alongside windows, i just want ubuntu i dont care what i have to do to get it
<vesh7807> Asar: try another browser
<Asar> there is a thing blocking the browser
<Asar> tried firefox
<TheWhiteHatter> did it work braindea?
<vesh7807> Asar: ping the address
<auronandace> Resinator: try using your iso in a vm, if it works there but you can't boot on hardware then it's likely your hardware at fault
<vesh7807> Asar: do you have any other computers connected to that network - are you able to browse on another
<martini> braindea1: --reinstall is the parameter for install. you have to add the package, you want to reinstall
<Asar> vesh7807 unable to connect
<scott_z> What is gparted checking to determine that I have a bad sector on my hard drive and cannot resize my ntfs partition?
<Asar> yes vesh, can use a different machine to get things
<sutterCane> also compare md5 hash pf iso with the one on the website. if you burn use slow speed like 8x
<duval> rapido59
<Asar> wish there was a thing to reset the connection settings
<fabian__> Could someone please paste the default samba config file for me please?
<Asar> IPv6 was enabled posteri the update
<vesh7807> Asar: seems like the tcp/ip stack or dns but im new to ubuntu
<Asar> where it was set to ignore priori
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<MyWay> my ubuntu randomly terminate the session :(
<Asar> it's potentially tcp/ip... was messing with opensim & trying to do port forwarding
<fabian__> Could someone please paste the default samba config file for me please?
<Asar> HEY, GOT IT WORKING!
<Asar> DAMN THING
<Asar> PERSONAL FAULT
<FloodBot1> Asar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vesh7807> Asar: please tell
<MonkeyDust> Asar  for future reference
<TheWhiteHatter> I think Asar got muted ol
<TheWhiteHatter> lol*
<Asar> it was the firewall settings... had it set to restrictive by default
<Asar> the firestarter firewall
<fabian__> Could someone please paste the default samba config file for me please?
<vesh7807> Asar: maybe you can help me with something
<Asar> ok
<Asar> shoot
<vesh7807> Asar: im unable to set a static ip address, network options is greyed out
<Asar> umm, ok, can do static
<Asar> are you on 12.04?
<vesh7807> Asar: yeah
<Asar> ok, there's an icon on the top right, your "connection settings"
<Asar> select "Options"
<Asar> configure your static...
<Asar> you need help amigo?
<vesh7807> Asar: will it make a difference if im using gnome 3.5xxx
<Asar> yeah, gnome 3.5 is good
<Asar> just go to "Network Settings > Options"
<vesh7807> Asar: options button is greyed out
<the_dudez0r> Ubuntu's progress has been incredible. In 10years ubuntu gonna beat Windows for sure
<Maria_> 1
<Asar> vesh7807, under "Wired"?
<TheWhiteHatter> heck, for me it beats windows now
<vesh7807> Asar: wired and wireless yes
<OerHeks> the_dudez0r, bug 1 is still current.
<killer> i have 2 ubuntu pc's ...i downloaded packages for one.....and don't want to download for second again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Asar> ah right... then click on your network specific
<Asar> if it's called "Wired", then use that
<fabian__> If I put a icon on the top bar how can I remove it?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Is Open office.org still available in the repo? I don't want lebreoffice.
<PhantomPhreak53> Is there a way to prevent a user from navigating out of there home directory. I don't want them to be able to cd /etc/ or what ever
<martini> in xchat, how do i change the color of what i said?
<vesh7807> Asar: i cant configure the interface without getting into options - thats the problem
<PhantomPhreak53> via FTP and SSH
<Asar> hmm
<Praxi> agentgasmask, may I ask why you aren't interested in libreoffice?
<Asar> & you have not used 1 priori
<fabian__> If I put a icon on the top bar how can I remove it?
<mkumba> Is there a way to force a boot into Ubuntu without grub?
<fabian__> Could someone please paste the default samba config file for me please?
<vesh7807> Asar: options button is greyed out on the interfaces - wired and wireless
<Asar> sec, go into "System Settings"
<bekks> agentgasmask: Sure. But why exactly you dont want libreoffice?
<vesh7807> Asar: ok
<Asar> vesh7807, use System Settings > Network, see if it's the same
<Asar> you should have "Options" available
<vesh7807> Asar: options is available but greyed out
<Asar> if not, go to the "Network Proxy" & tell what you have
<Asar> vesh7807, wait, you can get into the "Options" tab?
<dcullen> OK, I can't install the PowerVR SGX drivers on the PandaBoard 12.04 Ubuntu. Can ye help me? Or do I need to ask in #pandaboard
<noiro> Hey guys
<vesh7807> Asar: network proxy none, no i cant get into the options tab as its greyed out
<DanielHoffman> This may seem like an xbox problem but it is piping through an ubuntu server, when i try to join a freind in a game it stalls and it says "Cant Connect to Party, there may be network problems". How do i fix this
<Asar> vesh7807, in the terminal do "ifconfig" & set your mac address
<agentgasmask> Praxi: Sure. I have 40-50 presets in the "styles and formating" menu that I have created, and when I open my document (spredsheet) in localc, it looks like a retard made it. The underlines are all big and thick and look like they have a drop shadow on them. I have hundreds of spredsheets that I don't have the time (and I think no one has the time ) to fix. If you know how to make localc read .ods files created by oocalc cor
<fabian__> Could someone please paste the default samba config file for me please?
<Asar> sheesh vesh7807, that's kinda tough... not certain what to suggest off hand
<Asar> sec, did you google your problem?
<dcullen> fabian__: How about I use pastebin?
<agentgasmask> I realy am willing to try to fix this if someone can point me in the right direction.
<vesh7807> Asar: for about a week now and i never want to move/use windows again
<fabian__> dcullen, yes, that is what I am talking about, would you mind please ?
<Praxi> agentgasmask, ahh interesting.  I was under the impression that LO was just a recent fork and should work.
<dcullen> fabian__: Will do. Give me a few seconds.
<bekks> agentgasmask: Did you try the same with openoffice yet? ;)
<fabian__> dcullen, magnificent, I wait :D
<agentgasmask> Praxi: As was I... it is quite strange.
<DanielHoffman> if it helps i have the contents of rc.local (the iptables are in there)
<Asar> vesh7807, did you install the "Network Manager Applet"?
<agentgasmask> bekks: yes, the file opens fine on another machine that has openoffice installed.
<Maria_> card with chip CX25821do not work. any /dev/videoX devices not created. module cx25821 load, but fail in start. Device: S-80200E  OS:Ubuntu 12.04
<vesh7807> Asar: how can i be sure that its done
<agentgasmask> bekks: That machine is running ubuntu 10.04. The new one is running xubuntu 12.04
<bekks> agentgasmask: Is it the same Ubuntu version with the same openoffice version installed?
<Praxi> agentgasmask, I know for my LO, I had to uninstall the one from the repositories and install from the LO website.  I wasn't experiencing the same problem though
<Asar> vesh7807, am going to get that info for you, sec
<bekks> agentgasmask: Then the openoffice versions will differ.
<agentgasmask> bekks: So this could be a *office problem with just version incompatability... That would be bad!
<Asar> vesh, sec
<bekks> agentgasmask: Thats why you have to test it before blaming libreoffice :)
<vesh7807> Asar: cause if i search for network connections the applet is there but i cant see the interface i use, if i try to set a static address it errors connection add failed - connection not visible or not available
<agentgasmask> bekks: haha, I'm not trying to point fingers or throw blame arround. :) we are all in this together. :)
<TheWhiteHatter> Wow, you should see the guy who just contacted me
<TheWhiteHatter> http://imgur.com/MADRr
<martini> ok, i can figured out how to change the color of my name. how about the text?
<Asar> vesh7807, guess is you don't have the nm-applet installed
<jtran> anyone know which pkg (12.04) has /proc/net/ip_acct?
<Asar> try Synaptic vesh7807
<agentgasmask> bekks: Ok, so what is the package name for Openoffice.org now. I tried to install the package "openoffice.org" and it installed libreoffice.
<vise890> hi guys, the ##linuxmint channel is dead so i'll ask here
<agentgasmask> s/1st'.'/?
<DJones> !mint | vise890
<ubottu> vise890: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Cyclohexane> do i need dropbear and ssh both running?
<TheWhiteHatter> !list
<ubottu> TheWhiteHatter: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Asar> vesh7807, go to Synaptic & type in "network manager applet" & you'll see a package with an Ubuntu logo next to it
<vise890> ubottu: cheers
<Asar> vesh7807, curious if the box is green
<TheWhiteHatter> !potato
<TheWhiteHatter> darn...
<rtweeg> Good afternoon. I need to update my version of ubuntu "ubuntu 8.10 intrepid" and am not finding any repositories that works. Had some sources.list still work with this version of ubuntu?
<dcullen> fabian__: http://pastebin.com/u4S1K6M4
<DJones> !eol | rtweeg
<glebihan> !eol > rtweeg
<ubottu> rtweeg: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> rtweeg, please see my private message
<TheWhiteHatter> darn, I can't edit what the bot says...
<vesh7807> Asar: its installed - trying to reinstall it
<vesh7807> Asar: which box you talking about
<crimsonmane> glebihan: can you confirm spotchat is temporarily out of service?
<DJones> rtweeg: 8.10 hasn't been supported since April 2010
<Jak2000> hi dj_ryan
<glebihan> crimsonmane, offtopic here, but no it's not
<Resinator> so since the install wouldnt work as it's intended, i tried the windows installer
<Resinator> and it got all the way done almost, then said this
<vesh7807> Asar: reinstalled same thing
<Resinator> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info'
<TheWhiteHatter> hey! I got my CPU cores down to 45!
<vesh7807> Asar: is this perhaps not a bug for gnome 3.5xxxx
<Asar> vesh7807, reinstall, see if your "Options" button is available
<Asar> vesh7807, yeah, there was mention of a bug on the web
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know the package name for openofice.org? Not libreofice.
<Asar> it was in the bugs.launchpad.org website
<dcullen> agentgasmask: openoffice.org?
<Asar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/paprefs/+bug/829051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 829051 in paprefs (Ubuntu) "paprefs cannot configure pulseaudio network settings" [Critical,Fix released]
<TheWhiteHatter> package name is openoffice.org3
<vesh7807> what ppas are you using for the version of gnome u have
<agentgasmask> dcullen: that installs libreoffice oddly enough.
<TheWhiteHatter> Sorry
<Asar> oooh, just the default ones vesh7807
<dcullen> agentgasmask: lol, that sucks!
<TheWhiteHatter> Open office became libre office, didn't it?
<agentgasmask> TheWhiteHatter: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<TheWhiteHatter> PEOPLE'S COLORS KEEP CHANGING, I DO NOT LIKE THIS
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: lay off the mercury, maybe
<TheWhiteHatter> lol
<bwat47> TheWhiteHatter: openoffice is controlled by apache now, its still around.
<TheWhiteHatter> ah
<TheWhiteHatter> I thought LibreOffice=OpenOffice
<bekks> TheWhiteHatter: The have different names... :P
<dcullen> agentgasmask: I get this with apt-cach search openoffice: libreoffice-l10n-common - common files for LibreOffice language and help packages
<dcullen> agentgasmask: But I don't see any openoffice*common
<crimsonmane> oracle bought openoffice and started doing things the founders disagreed with. so they made libreoffice.
<bwat47> TheWhiteHatter: libreoffice is a fork
<fabian__> dcullen, tahnk you very much man!
<dcullen> fabian__: You are more then welcome
<MonkeyDust> dcullen  IIRC, oracle even stopped maintaining open office
<fabian__> If I put a icon on the top bar how can I remove it?
<agentgasmask> So does anyone know if Open Office.org is in the repos? I can only find an RPM file from their website. :(
<dcullen> agentgasmask: OK, I see this: openoffice.org-common - office productivity suite -- arch-independent files
<vesh7807> Asar: thanks for your assistance, the bug is relating to something else. i'll keep researching and see what i can come up with
<fabian__> dcullen, :D
<bwat47> MonkeyDust: yes, but its currently maintained by apache, oracle donated the license to them
<agentgasmask> dcullen: Ok, let me check that real quick.
<bekks> agentgasmask: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bekks> openoffice is still in the repos.
<TheWhiteHatter> Darn, my icepack isn't cold anymore, now my cores are heating up...
<Asar> vesh7807, anytime :)
<TheWhiteHatter> ssensors
<TheWhiteHatter> I started using guake yesterday, it's AWESOME
<glebihan> agentgasmask, dcullen : openoffice packages in the repos are what's called transitional packages. They do not actually contain anything, their only goal was to make the transition from openoffce to libreoffice when ubuntu made the switch. Installing the openoffice package is pointless
<agentgasmask> bekks: Aparently it only installs libreoffice. it's as if it's defying my commands! :(
<glebihan> agentgasmask, did you read what I just said ?
<agentgasmask> glebihan: Yes, so that means there are now packages in the rep for openoffice.org?
<glebihan> agentgasmask, that's right
<glebihan> agentgasmask, err, it means there are *no* packages for openoffice (guess that's what you meant ?)
<agentgasmask> glebihan: yes, I was just writing back to bekks first to finish the back-and-forth we started... Thanks for you help.
<glebihan> agentgasmask, you're welcome
<agentgasmask> glebihan: haha, yeah. s/now/no
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<urullica> HOLA  AMIGOS
<urullica> perdon
<fabian__> If I put a icon on the top bar how can I remove it?
<dcullen> agentgasmask: Yeah, I got off my can and opened aptitude and looked: openoffice.org is transitional.
<urullica> no  medi  cuntas  de  las  maysculas
<metabill> can I install Java 7 in older Ubuntu releases? I'm stuck on 10.04, but can update to 11.10. any chance to get Java 7 on there?
<agentgasmask> glebihan: any hints on the formats and styles problem I posted in the scoll-back?
<glebihan> agentgasmask, no sorry, I actually very rarely use libreoffice
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<agentgasmask> glebihan: Ok, thanks, just thought I would ask. :)
<dcullen> agentgasmask: http://www.openoffice.org/download/
<agentgasmask> dcullen: Thanks. :) Downloading now.
<dcullen> agentgasmask: Mostly pasted it for posterity, in case someone reads this log later
<TheWhiteHatter> I can't edit this file, even as root
<agentgasmask> Anyone have any thought on installing from deb files? Can you stiil use apt-get remove to get rid of it?
<TheWhiteHatter> wtf?
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<agentgasmask> TheWhiteHatter: what file?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Check the SELinux permissions
<TheWhiteHatter> It can't edit / or anything in it.  Other than my home folder
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: ls -Zl <filename>
<emuhelp> test
<dcullen> emuhelp: This is a radio check, you are 5 by 5
<agentgasmask> emuhelp: Test worked
<TheWhiteHatter> There's a question mark next to each file
<emuhelp> it works -finally I find that 'empathy' can do irc....
<dcullen> lol
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: there's a question mark next to each file
<TheWhiteHatter> and I'm root
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: now it's time to do some googling on selinux
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: How did you become root? su - or sudo bash?
<TheWhiteHatter> su
<agentgasmask> dcullen: also sudo -i
<emuhelp> If this isn't the place to ask a question here, sorry and please correct/redirect me. I need help getting QEMU to run (so I can debug GRUB2 so I can install Ubuntu).
<glebihan> agentgasmask, about deb files : yes you can uninstall with apt-get if you install packages with deb files
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: i'm using su
<dcullen> emuhelp: What type of QEMU? x86?
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: mkdir, cp, mv, nothing works
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Is there anything that _does_ work?
<TheWhiteHatter> not that I know of
<emuhelp> Standard qemu running on a standard x86 desktop PC, Ubuntu 10.04.4, nothing rare.
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: run mount and see if the file system is read only
<TheWhiteHatter> I can't edit anything that isn't in /home/Home
<dcullen> emuhelp: Are you trying to use an x86 root file system? Or are you running pure "qemu"?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Maybe the rest of the file system was remounted ro, and /home/Home was mounted rw on top of that
<pranjal710> Hello, My wireless network shows "unmanaged", what could be the reason?
<TheWhiteHatter> i did mount the file system on a liveCD last time I booted
<escott> is anyone else experiencing slow scripts with youtube+html5+firefox 14.0.1
<TheWhiteHatter> would that cause a problem?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: run mount and give us a link to a pastebin
<TheWhiteHatter> run mount on what?
<MonkeyDust> escott  current FF version is 13
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Just run mount
<TheWhiteHatter> k
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: No options, no need to use sudo
<urlwolf> baobab and df do not agree
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: http://pastebin.com/VW0fiCYb
<emuhelp> ??? I want qemu, an emulator, to run my PC in emulation mode, that is, it would start executing the BIOS ROM just as if my PC had just come out of reset -it would read reset vector, and so forth.
<urlwolf> baobab says my hd is 65Gb, df sees 91dg
<escott> MonkeyDust, 14.0.1 was pushed out to me a couple days ago
<urlwolf> df is right
<urlwolf> I don't see where else the space is used
<emuhelp> I tried Virtual Box and BOCHS and couldn't get either to work at all.
<urlwolf> why is that?
<notk0> emuhelp: you're trying to do what?
<fabian__> If I put a icon on the top bar how can I remove it?
<notk0> emuhelp: you can't emulate your own PC, not in the way you're thinking
<wildwind> fabian__: with right click?
<emuhelp> Simply trying to run qemu on my machine -which is booted with a live Ubuntu 10.04.4 CD which is how I am speaking to you now (via Empathy). I want to run qemu in a terminal window.
<emuhelp> Can't emulate my PC???
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: find anything?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: I see no problems with your mounts
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<MyWay> somebody can help me with irqpoll, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099639/
<MyWay> my ubuntu randomly terminate the session :(
<notk0> emuhelp: your previous message was confusing
<escott> emuhelp, you can do "paravirtualization" but almost no consumer hardware does true virtualization
<notk0> emuhelp: if you can run qemu what is the problem?
<MonkeyDust> emuhelp  not a running system, no
<wildwind>  urlwolf: try parted/gparted
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: any other ideas?
<fabian__> wildwind, it shows two options launch and properties, no delete.
<dcullen> emuhelp: I would recommend this: http://wiki.debian.org/QEMU/
<Resinator> im gonna try the alternate install
<Resinator> perhaps that will work better
<emuhelp> No, I can't run qemu -but it at least works a lot closer (compile, etc works).
<Jordan_U> emuhelp: What is the actual problem you're trying to solve?
<notk0> did I understand correctly, he wants to "emulate" his own PC from within his PC?
<wildwind> fabian__: Ubuntu version?
<fabian__> wildwind, 12.04
<notk0> emuhelp: are you trying to sandbox applications on your PC?
<dcullen> emuhelp: This has instructions for ARM, but might be adapted for x86: http://www.aurel32.net/info/debian_arm_qemu.php
<notk0> I have no idea what that guy wants
<emuhelp> The ACTUAL problem I'm trying to solve is to install Ubuntu on this computer, and to do that I have to debug GRUB2, and to do that I figure I have to run my PC in virtualization and use GDB to debug it.
<dcullen> emuhelp: I generally create a root file system for the ARCH I want to emulate and use qemu-ARCH-static
<fabian__> wildwind, ok, I figured it, just alt+right mouse click
<Jordan_U> emuhelp: What problem are you having with grub2?
<notk0> emuhelp: you can't run your PC in virtualization since a virtual machine does not emulate your PC
<dcullen> emuhelp: What notk0 said
<emuhelp> Perhaps I have to copy my ROM image into a file so it is used instead of SeaBIOS ?
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<notk0> you can try to migrate a hdd image to a virtual machine
<notk0> emuhelp: lol what?
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<beandog> emuhelp: what the crap .. why do you need to debug grub?
<dcullen> emuhelp: QEMU isn't going to emulate your underlying HW (e.g. CPU, chipset, RAM, etc.)
<notk0> is he a troll or something?
<beandog> just use a different bootloader
<zneic> hy, does ubuntu 12.04 support asus x71sl?
<dcullen> notk0: perhaps merely confused about how emulation really works?
<notk0> dcullen: perhaps
<emuhelp> When I've tried installing Ubuntu, I get "error: file not found. grub rescue>" and can't get beyond that. Been working on this problem for MONTHS...
<notk0> emuhelp: have you tried reinstalling grub?
<notk0> from a live cd?
<Jordan_U> emuhelp: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<MonkeyDust> escott  FF 14 here too, I should upgrade more often
<Jordan_U> emuhelp: Well, you'll probably have it fixed by the end of the day.
<escott> MonkeyDust, if you haven't updated i would holdoff. 14.0.1 seems a bit buggy
<beandog> my vote is use syslinux.  It's less dumb.
<emuhelp> Perhaps I am confused about emulation... everything... anyway, like I said, been working at this for months... 1000 hours at least.
<beandog> Not to mention WAY less complex ... you can have a setup in under 10 lines
<fabian__> Where is located the system trash can on Ubuntu not running Unity?
<emuhelp> I have not tried other Linux, only Ubuntu 10.04
<psychogenik> is it safe to update to the latest stable kernal or should I stay with the one on ubuntu 12.04?
<emuhelp> Which works on live CD just fine, but can't get it on hard drive. One hard drive.
<escott> emuhelp, trying to run grub in gdb is WAY beyond almost everyone in this channel. but if you want help trying to reinstall and figure things out we are happy to help
<dcullen> emuhelp: How old is the computer?
<escott> fabian__, what file manager gui do you use?
<notk0> emuhelp: how did you install it in the first place?
<notk0> emuhelp: what OS did you use before? windows?
<dcullen> emuhelp: If your computer is _really_ old, and your kernel stuff is past its reach on the hard drive, it might have problems
<fabian__> escott, Nautilus
<emuhelp> Computer is HP Pavilion desktop, not sure exact model, but 2.2GHz anyway, 500GB HD
<dcullen> emuhelp: What vintage? What year?
<emuhelp> Yes, computer ran Windows fine -certain it is not hardware problem.
<escott> fabian__, then its the same location as if you were running unity. naut chooses where to put the trash not unity
<fabian__> escott, oh, ok
<dcullen> emuhelp: Which version of Windows? 2000? XP? 7?
<Jordan_U> emuhelp: Did you ever see an "out of disk" error from grub?
<fabian__> escott, thank you!
<emuhelp> Ran Windows Vista
<Antonis> guys I have installed ms office 2010 through latest playonlinux on ubuntu 12.04 and would like to open .doc/.docx files with ms word by default. the problem is that when I right click on a .doc or .docx file and select open with other application I can't find playonlinux or ms word on the list and there is no custom command option anymore.. I also tried to create a .desktop file (copied from libreoffice writer and edited) in .local/share/application
<Antonis> s/ but that's not in the list either
<pranjal710> Can we restore ubuntu to a previous date??
<emuhelp> No 'out of disk' error. My research says Grub2 doesn't have that problem since it bypasses the BIOS totally -that was only GRUB legacy.
<notk0> does anybody here use a widget system (screenlets desklets etc?) I can't decide my mind on witch to use
<Jordan_U> emuhelp: If you want to get your Ubuntu install booted quickly and easily, try booting via Super GRUB2 Disk 2.00 beta1.
<beandog> emuhelp: dude, you are making this WAY too comples
<beandog> *complex
<notk0> Antonis: you installed microsoft office on ubuntu? using wine I assume?
<Jordan_U> emuhelp: grub2 *can* bypass the BIOS with its own native drivers, it doesn't do so by default though.
<notk0> Antonis: openoffice/libreoffice opens .docx files
<Antonis> notk0, using playonlinux
<emuhelp> beandog: Perhaps, but I just don't know any other way. :(
<Antonis> I know they do but I want microsoft word 2010..
<MonkeyDust> Antonis  you don't need that
<emuhelp> jordan: That's useful knowledge -didn't know that.
<Antonis> I enjoy working with the rulers on ms word and prefer it that's not the problem
<notk0> Antonis: can you launch microsoft office tho?
<Antonis> the problem is that there is no custom command anymore and I want it to open those filetypes by default
<Antonis> notk0, yes without problems
<waralot> Hey
<Antonis> right now I have to launch it and open the document I want to edit.. but I would prefer to open it with a double click =)
<notk0> Antonis: well I haven't used wine in a while, but you can create a custom command yourself,
<notk0> Antonis: I think wine associates .exe files by default so you can point it to the exe ?
<notk0> where you installed your office
<Antonis> how do I do that?
<escott> notk0, conky or screenlets
<Antonis> escott, conky!!
<zsolt_hun> hi there.i tryed to install openoffice.org-headless on precise server edition,unable to locate packages
<Antonis> conky+lua > screenlets.. but that's just me
<zsolt_hun> googled,but cant find anything
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: find anything on my weird root issue thing?
<notk0> escott: isn't coky for fancy graphics stuff like cubes?
<escott> notk0, any of them can be used with compiz when done properly, but they dont have to be
<notk0> Antonis: when you intstalled MS office on linux, you installed it somewehre, there must be a folder  that is considered as C: for wine
<notk0> escott: ubuntu still install compiz nowdays ?
<zsolt_hun> are there any openoffice ppa?or just this libreoffice stuff?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: I don't know what to say, I'm still thinking
<notk0> what is ppa?
<Antonis> notk0, the problem is that I don't know where to put that command!
<TheWhiteHatter> lol, I always seem to end up with the problems no-one has ever had before
<emuhelp> Well, thanks all anyway. I guess I need to find how to copy the BIOS ROM into a file and use that. GDB??? I'd boot from DOS and use DEBUG if this had a floppy... *sigh thanks anyway
<Antonis> how do I assign that command to .doc files?
<escott> notk0, it comes down to "does the application draw to its own window, or does it draw to the root window, and if the former does it require/use transparency"
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: When was the last time you _could_ edit files?
<escott> notk0, compiz is used by unity-3d
<TheWhiteHatter> Well this is a pretty fresh install, so this is one of the first times I've tried
<TheWhiteHatter> I can edit all the stuff I normally use, like Documents and stuff
<TheWhiteHatter> and I can install things with apt-get
<TheWhiteHatter> but can't edit /
<escott> emuhelp, seems like you are doing something crazy advanced. are you sure you have tried everything else? have you run the boot-info script and shown it to others?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: The only time I had a similar problem it was either: a) root file system re-mounted read-only due to error b) SELinux permission problem
<TheWhiteHatter> So... wipe it and reinstall?
<notk0> I am not using unity, I don't understand all this ipad craziness, just because ipad/iphone was successful doesn't mean ubuntu have to copy it's interface, windows 8 have to copy it with metro, and so on
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Wait, what? apt-get writes to the file system, for crying out loud.
<notk0> TheWhiteHatter: can't edit what?
<TheWhiteHatter> can't edit /
<escott> !sudo | TheWhiteHatter are you not using sudo when you need to be?
<ubottu> TheWhiteHatter are you not using sudo when you need to be?: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TheWhiteHatter> I can only edit stuff in /home/Home
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: How about you run "strace <editor> <file> 2>&1 | tee strace.log" and give us a pastebin link of the output
<TheWhiteHatter> Yes, I know about sudo and gksudo
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You'll probably have to install strace using apt-get
<notk0> Antonis: when you installed wine didn't it ask you what folder to set up as your C drive?
<martini> how about sudo nautilus?
<TheWhiteHatter> it says, ambiguous redirect
<urlwolf> wildwind: parted agrees with df
<TheWhiteHatter> something like this?
<TheWhiteHatter>  strace gedit / 2>$1 | tee strace.log
<notk0> Antonis: how are you starting microsoft office right now?
<urlwolf> my / is 91Gb, my home is 65gb, and I cannot see what's taking up space
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You're trying to edit your root directory?
<b636bc7ca> TheWhiteHatter: &1, not $1
<escott> TheWhiteHatter, why would you gedit /?
<machines> why would you make your root that big
<Antonis> notk0, as I said before I know the path and I have the command to run word.. the problem is I don't know how to assign it to .doc files to open then by default with word
<TheWhiteHatter> you said <editor>
<TheWhiteHatter> I assumed you meant text editor
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: I thought you said you could edit any files
<b636bc7ca> TheWhiteHatter: Yes, but he also said <file> and you passed it a directory.
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Is this a problem starting Nautilus?
<notk0> Antonis: open with and add a new program that you set up as default?
<TheWhiteHatter> I can read, but not write
<notk0> Antonis: use custom command?
<Antonis> notk0, that's the problem.. I am not able to use a custom command in ubuntu 12.04
<Antonis> there is no custom command field anymore
<TheWhiteHatter> what do I put in <editor>
<wildwind> urlwolf: you probably should do fsck
<notk0> Antonis: really? because I have it
<b636bc7ca> TheWhiteHatter: What are you trying to change under / ?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: How about this: strace <commands and arguments> 2>&1 | tee strace.log
<urlwolf> wildwind: what would that do?
<notk0> Antonis: can you take a screenshot of your open with add application window?
<urlwolf> this is an SSD, btw
<TheWhiteHatter> well, I need to add a file to /sys/devices/virtual/thermal to enable my second fan (only 1 is running)
<Antonis> notk0, already did.. sec
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: I don't really care about what combination of commands and arguments is failing, I care about why it's failing, and that will show up in the strace log
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You can't add a file to /sys, it's a virtual file system
<wildwind> urlwolf: fix file system errors, including amount of free space
<escott> TheWhiteHatter, i don't think you can "just add a file to /sys" and expect it to work. but the proper command to create an empty file is "touch filename"
 * dcullen bang his head on his desk
<TheWhiteHatter> So how do I add a file to it?
<wildwind> urlwolf: there may be errors or may not
<dcullen> escott, TheWhiteHatter, You can't add a file to /sys or /proc
<TheWhiteHatter> Is there anything I can do?
<Antonis> notk0, http://i.imgur.com/uzapQ.png
<TheWhiteHatter> at all?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Files in /sys and /proc get added by the kernel and the device drivers
<notk0> TheWhiteHatter: what are you even trying to do?
<TheWhiteHatter> One of my fans is not working
<escott> TheWhiteHatter, you need support from your kernel for that. ie the operating system is not seeing the fan control device for that second fan, only the first
<TheWhiteHatter> when talking to L3top, he said it may be because a file was deleted in the directory
<TheWhiteHatter> when I added fancontrol
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You might have to modify the fan driver to handle your fan. That is probably not a trivial change and might be better handled by a bug report against the kernel
<urlwolf> wildwind: do I have do do it on an unmounted filesystem?
<urlwolf> :/
<TheWhiteHatter> so how do I do that?
<wildwind> urlwolf: also there may be some dir you (and baobab) can't access
<urlwolf> it's the root dir
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You can't delete a file from /sys or /proc
<TheWhiteHatter> should I be able to add files to /?
<urlwolf> du -bh --max-depth=1 doesn't show it
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You should be able to do something like "sudo mkdir /mydir"
<TheWhiteHatter> k I did that, now what
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: But you will not be able to do something like "sudo mkdir /sys/mydir" or "sudo mkdir /proc/mydir"
<TheWhiteHatter> ah
<TheWhiteHatter> I see
<Resinator> after some research i see that many people have had the same problem as me with the installation, perhaps i should install 11.10 and upgrade
<TheWhiteHatter> so how do I fix the fan
<notk0> Antonis: well that is quite a shame, I think I found your solution
<urlwolf> wildwind: can I run fsck on a mounted fs? (/)
<Antonis> notk0, where exactly is it? I am running ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<Antonis> notk0, please tell me
<notk0> Antonis: but I am not sure it will work, but you can always revert
<Antonis> okay..
<escott> urlwolf, no
<escott> urlwolf, unless it is mounted ro
<notk0> Antonis: what is the default text editor in ubuntu 12.04? it seems gedit is no more
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You can 1) submit a bug report against the driver in the kernel and wait for the fix to make it into Ubuntu (6 to 12 months) 2) Fix the fan driver yourself and submit a patch to the kernel
<urlwolf> nope
<Antonis> notk0, it is gedit
<TheWhiteHatter> thanks dcullen
<notk0> Antonis: it is? you have gedit?
<Antonis> notk0, yeap
<urlwolf> so if there's a mistmatch in df, du and baobab, ... fsck will fix it?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: I wish I could do more, but that is a nasty bug
<wildwind> urlwolf: yes
<escott> urlwolf, probably not. they are probably reporting different things
<muh2000> anyone able to download this: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdepim/akonadiconsole_4.8.4a-0ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb  ?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: There is one more possibility, do you know the name of the driver that handles your fans?
<wildwind> urlwolf: I mean no, you should unmount
<notk0> Antonis open a terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list and try replacing the application that corresponds to doc files with the microsoft office link
<urlwolf> luckily I keep a sabayon partition :)
<TiZ> Hi. I'm installing a nvidia card onto a computer with intel onboard graphics. Can I use the onboard graphics and nvidia card in conjunction in order to have three displays?
<notk0> Antonis: actually do a backup first maybe?
<urlwolf> what exact commands should I use (ext4)?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: You should be able to find the driver name by poking around in /sys or /proc near the fan file you previously mentioned (look for a symbolic link named "driver" or "drivers")
<escott> urlwolf, df is going to count reserved space used by the filesystem itself that does not count to any particular file. du will only count space used by files. baobob should probably match du.
<b636bc7ca> muh2000: 404
<muh2000> b636bc7ca: ok thnx.
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: If you don't know the name of the driver, give us a pastebin of the output of "lsmod"
<notk0> Antonis: I am really disappointed that there is no longer custom command , I would recommend changing to another desktop environment , one that is more "classic" and less "tablet"
<wildwind> urlwolf: I think you should run fsck on partition, not on /
<muh2000> seems like that mirror is broken somehow :(
<muh2000> i cannot update :(
<urlwolf> wildwind: yes
<escott> TiZ, is it a laptop with nvidia optimus?
<needhelp> Hello every body
<urlwolf> I can boot into sabayon, and do fsck on /dev/sda1 which has ubuntu
<b636bc7ca> muh2000: I see 0ubuntu0.2, though
<urlwolf> it's 100%
<notk0> Antonis: did it work?
<Antonis> notk0, I already tried what you suggested but I am not sure what to edit..
<urlwolf> but the /home dir is only 65%
<muh2000> b636bc7ca: i dont understand
<urlwolf> I have no idea where the rest of the space went
<TiZ> escott: No, just a desktop. I'm just trying to get triple head up and running, and happen to have only two usable display ports on both the onboard intel and the nvidia card.
<needhelp> I have problem with ubuntu internet , i can ping any site but can see a lilte of site in firefox or other browsers
<urlwolf> du and baobab do not agree with df
<muh2000> b636bc7ca: now i get it.
<b636bc7ca> muh2000: http:////de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdepim/akonadiconsole_4.8.4a-0ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb
<notk0> Antonis: do you have a line that is application/msexcel=libreoffice-writer.desktop ?
<escott> TiZ, then with a complicated xorg.conf you probably could get it to work, but there will be issues. especially with acceleration
<dcullen> oops, too many forward slashes
<notk0> I mean
<notk0> msword
<b636bc7ca> sorry, too many /'s
<notk0> etc
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen:http://pastebin.com/jXEXZ7Mh
<Antonis> for excel files there is this line I think application/x-excel=libreoffice-calc.desktop so if I create an excel.desktop file should I change it to excel.desktop?
<TiZ> escott: delightful. :<
<muh2000> b636bc7ca: i am trying to apt-get dist-upgrade and all the files are 404 ... :(
<Antonis> and will it work if I put the .desktop file in home ~/.local/shared/applications rather than /usr ?
<notk0> Antonis: it means open excel files with libre-office etc so try replacitng
<muh2000> meaning there is some error somewhere :(
<notk0> libreoffice-writer.desktop with the location of your microsoft office word exe
<Antonis> so no .desktop file but the whole command to run word?
<Antonis> ok let me try
<xangua> muh2000: it would be so much useful that you show us the actual terminal output
<escott> TiZ, depending on what you need triple head for. it might be better to run one X server on nvidia as your main accelerated system, and another X server on intel with no acceleration. They won't be joined so you wont be able to move windows from one to the other, but thats easier
<notk0> Antonis: paste what command you have here first
<b636bc7ca> muh2000: apt-get update ?
<urlwolf> ok will do a fsck -yfv
<urlwolf> stop me if that's wrong :)
<Antonis> this is the command: /usr/share/playonlinux/playonlinux --run "Microsoft Word 2010"
<wildwind> urlwolf: ok boot to sabayon and check du output first
<urlwolf> k
<urlwolf> brb
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: I think you fan is handled by coretemp
<TiZ> escott: That's something I was thinking about doing while I was still dinking around with displaylink, but you can't seamlessly move the cursor back and forth between them, can you?
<TheWhiteHatter> okay
<dcullen> _your_ fan
<notk0> Antonis: are you still here? I may have found a easier solution ?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: run "modinfo coretemp" and add that to the pastebin
<escott> TiZ, you would need a second set of input devices as well (or a switch device)
<notk0> Antonis: you have to relog for changes to take effect or something
<muh2000> b636bc7ca: already did that.... apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade is what i always do. xangua:
<TiZ> escott: That's way too much of a pain.
<muh2000> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main libtiff4 i386 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.2   404  Not Found
<Antonis> notk0, tell me
<Gallomimia> fresh install of ubuntu. how do i turn on ssh and config it?
<xangua> muh2000: and the output is...
<notk0> Antonis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72957/file-application-association-using-a-custom-command-is-gone
<wildwind> urlwolf: I'd start with fsck -n
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: sudo ap-get install openssh-server
<dcullen> Gallomimia: apt-get install openssh-server and edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<b636bc7ca> muh2000: Looks like maybe de.archive.ubuntu.com is out of date
<Jordan_U> s/ap-get/apt-get/
<dcullen> Gallomimia: I recommend adding "AddressFamily inet" and "UseDNS no"
<b636bc7ca> muh2000: I can fetch that file from us.archive.ubuntu.com just fine
<notk0> Antonis: I found yet another solution
<escott> TiZ, the problem comes down to libGL being a symlink to one and only one GL implementation. so at least one display would be unaccelerated, and then if one is unaccelerated your window manager would be unaccelerated...
<peugi> whats a nice chat client for ubuntu, are you guys using xchat with gnome?
<Antonis> notk0, let me try the one you just showed me!
<dcullen> peugi: xchat is great
<muh2000> xangua: that was the output
<muh2000> b636bc7ca: seems like it :( and i am too lazy to change the mirrors :(
<TiZ> escott: Oh, no. I intend to just use nouveau.
<peugi> dcullen: yeah i like it, but it looks kind of boring
<b636bc7ca> muh2000: lol
<TiZ> escott: Mesa will be the only GL implementation on my system. I just want the three displays.
<dcullen> peugi: To what are you comparing it?
<xangua>  am too lazy to change the mirrors  - Software Center - Edit menu - Sources
<xangua> am too lazy to change the mirrors  - Software Center - Edit menu - Sources muh2000
<escott> TiZ, then it might work. give it a try. i think you will need to hand edit your xorg.conf
<TiZ> escott: I'm not afraid to do that, I started in Hardy. :P
<Antonis> notk0, and the other solution? I think this one worked but now I am facing a playonlinux related problem :\
<muh2000> xangua: it is easier with vim than editing every single source
<Kalis> coucou les tarlouzes :)
<Yaugzebul> Kalis : english
<b636bc7ca> or just use sed on /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kalis> ha.. fuck xd
<slaveship> so i'm here to stay
<notk0> Antonis: witch one worked? what problem ?
<Kalis> smbdy wntz some shcweppes with me
<peugi> dcullen: I'm not really comparing it to anything ... I noticed you can do backgrounds and transparencies, I just wish it had sexy ui like unity or something
<Antonis> notk0, the mimeopen command worked but I have this problem now http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100643/
<notk0> Antonis: you did the first one as well?
<Yaugzebul> Kalis : /list
<Antonis> notk0, no.. only the mimeopen
<Yaugzebul> 12611 chan Kalis ^^
<Pici> !fr | Kalis
<ubottu> Kalis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<slaveship> is there a way to find out what my graphics card is?
<Kalis> i know Pici
<Kalis> just want to sux :p
<b636bc7ca> slaveship: lspci | grep -i vga
<slaveship> thanks
<Gallomimia> damn software center is not very informative when it gets slow. whats happening to the install? okay finally it stopped :/
<slaveship> big help
<notk0> Antonis: do you have a shortcut/icon for microsoft office?
<slaveship> how do i find out what version of x.org i have?
<Antonis> notk0, yes I do.. that's where I found the command
<muh2000> updating works with a dutch mirror :)
<notk0> Antonis: can you drag a .doc file to it ? does it work?
<Antonis> notk0, to what? to the icon? let me see
<Antonis> notk0, no nothing happens.. they told me to use the command playonlinux but it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100652/ and the cursor keeps blinking but nothing opens
<notk0> Antonis: err what did you do?
<Antonis> I used playonlinux as the command instead of the word command (that's what they told me on playonlinux channel)
<Antonis> but the help there isn't that good =)
<dcullen> peugi: Are you using gnome-xchat or just plain xchat?
<dcullen> peugi: I think you can do transparency with plain xchat
<notk0> Antonis: can you try dragging cv.doc to the microsoft word icon ?
<Antonis> notk0, I did but nothing happens
<peugi> dcullen: I'm using xchat-gnome is that what I should be using? or the xchat? I like the notifications integration with this one
<notk0> Antonis: where is winword.exe? where did you install it?
<dcullen> I think you have more options with pure xchat
<Guest8011> Hi there, quick question:  I started my windows box with an ubunut CD in, now I am in ubuntu as a "try ubuntu before installing" mode.  I want to install an Ubuntu partition now.  When I do that, will I lose all files I created in my /home dir?
<Antonis> peugi, personally I believe gnome-xchat is a crime against xchat :P
<dcullen> peugi: sorry, I think you have more options with pure xchat, I remember a transparency setting when I was using it 7 years ago
<notk0> Guest8011: you created files while on the live cd?
<Antonis> notk0, give me a sec
<Guest8011> yes
<Guest8011> yes I did. like an SSH key
<notk0> Guest8011: I think you will lose them
<escott> Guest8011, you should copy those files to some permanent storage
<peugi> haha I will try that one then thanks
<Guest8011> bummer
<notk0> escott: the live cd puts those files on ram storage ?
<Guest8011> Thanks guys, no big loss\
<escott> notk0, yes
<Guest8011> Have a good day!
<notk0> escott: does it put them on a hdd in certain cases? if it finds a linux compatible partition ? like the swap?
<slaveship> I'm using linux now, i've quit windows
<balduin> Guest8011: if you make a custom layout you can deselect the button format and than you don't lose your /home directory!
<dcullen> peugi: Yes, pure xchat has the ability to set a background image and the transparency under Settings->Preferences
<notk0> slaveship: good for you
<Guest8011> HOORAY!
<slaveship> i'm still a noob but i'll get there
<Guest8011> Thank you balduin
<escott> notk0, well swap is not recoverable in general, so unless you explicitely save them or have a persistent liveUSB they are gone
<Antonis> notk0, I am not sure.. but there are file associations in playonlinux and it should work just by dragging a .doc file to playonlinux..
<escott> Guest8011, thats different. thats if you have a permanent /home already. you don't yet have that
<Gallomimia> argh. whats wrong with my download location. uh can someone remind me how to pick what mirror im fetching from?
<notk0> Antonis: I don't have much time to help you, I think there should be a hidden folder in your home folder that is considered the C drive for wine maye in .wine IDK
<Guest8011> Oh!   Too good to be true
<notk0> Antonis: ask in the playonlinux support how it configures wine, what folder it consideres it's C drie
<escott> Guest8011, the only way files in a liveCD/liveUSB environment are saved is if it is a persistent liveUSB in which case they are saved ON the usb. otherwise you need to manually back them up
<ki4ro_> Gallomimia: For Ubuntu Software Center look at settings
<Antonis> notk0, found it! /home/antonis/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/Office2010/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office/Office14
<Gallomimia> swc is a little slow for me
<balduin> Guest8011: but it is nessesary that you say you would use your /home directory as the new /home directory, but deselect the button formate!
<Gallomimia> command line easy way?
<notk0> escott: swap is not recoverable ?  does it write 0 bytes to it before it unmounts it
<notk0> Antonis: do you have a wine command? type wine in terminal ?
<Guest8011> well what you all say makes sense, gonna cross my fingers
<slaveship> how do i know what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<notk0> escott: I remember reading that even ram is recoverable in up to a few minutes after the computer is shut down, there was an attack to get treucrypt passwords by taking the ram sticks out of a pc and putting them in another
<Jordan_U> !version | slaveship
<ubottu> slaveship: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<slaveship> ty
<escott> notk0, its not a filesystem. its not designed for permanent storage. the kernel just smears its mess all over the partition in whatever fashion makes the most sense to the kernel. once the kernel reboots it makes no attempt to recover the structure of the swap. its not even guaranteed that full files make it to swap. blocks 1 6 3 9 and 10 might be written to swap and blocks 2 4 5 7 8 kept in memory
<Jordan_U> slaveship: You're welcome.
<bb42> hi,I have a Lenovo X61 with Ubuntu 12.04 on it, on Windows system keeps relativlycooland CPUisnearly unused,under LÚbuntu  both cores are used between 20and 80% and systemis heating without end,does someone have an idea how tofix this?(means does someone have an idea where this ssystemload comes from?)
<notk0> escott: but it is in no way destroyed, if you were to search you may recover it
<Yatoth> hi
<notk0> swap is used to swap unused ram? is it even used on modern systems?
<Yatoth> testing irc for the first time
<escott> notk0, and thats why i say "in general". if you make an effort you can recover it, but its not configured to do so by default. (also if you have encrypted home you have encrypted swap and then there is a concious effort to make it unrecoverable)
<notk0> last time my ram was full is when I had a memory leak in an application
<L3top> bb42: can you run top and see what is chewing up your cpu?
<Yatoth> really helpful
<ki4ro_> Yatoth: It is working
<notk0> escott: is swap actively used even if my RAM is not even 30 % full?
<Yatoth> so any has faced shutdown issues with 12.04?
<Antonis> notk0, I have but it wont open the word exe file..
<wolfgang> what is terminal command for updating?
<escott> notk0, probably not, but check with free -m
<escott> wolfgang, apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade and if necessary apt-get dist-upgrade
<notk0> escott: it is free, maybe I shouldn't even use a swap partition
<wolfgang> Thankyou
<Yatoth> i am facing some shutdown issues and need some help
<notk0> Antonis: I fear there is no quick solution I don't have much time but you can play with things, but you have to understand a little bit how wine works in general, and how programs start
<notk0> Antonis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67382/add-custom-command-in-the-open-with-dialog
<notk0> Antonis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6765/how-to-associate-a-file-with-a-program-installed-in-wine
<Gallomimia> i cant seem to boot up graphical software center. can someone describe how to change my mirror from command line?
<escott> notk0, some people dont use swap. i keep one because disk space is plentiful and I would rather have a swap storm (like i did last night when flash went crazy) and pick the program to kill manually than have the OOM killer do it for me
<Antonis> thank you very, very much notk0 !!
<Yatoth> shutdown issues ?
<escott> Gallomimia, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<beandog> escott: I'm starting to adopt the same attitude
<notk0> Antonis: if you come in here  I may check back tomorrow
<bb42> L3top: yes but results are not very helpful to me http://pastebin.com/jRGZaAza I don't know what this "plugin cont" thingi is... I installed system yesterday
<notk0> escott: isn't there a rescue terminal that is accessible in case you have to kill a program?
<MicheleGuido> hi to all :3
<Yatoth> Hi Michele
<Antonis> notk0, I will =)
<PrinzPfeifi> hi can anyone tell me how to best install drivers i downloaded from Samsung website for my printer?
<escott> notk0, thats what i did last night ctrl-alt-f1 to get to tty1
<L3top> bb42: some sort of plugin container... ps aux | grep plugin
<notk0> escott: if you have a memory leak it will spread to swap as well right?
<IdleOne> PrinzPfeifi: the site should have install instructions
<escott> bb42, flash plugin container
<L3top> shocker
<Yatoth> whats the equivalent of ctrl+alt+del in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> notk0: Yes, but as swap is slower you'll have more time to respond before the OOM killer kicks in.
<escott> !sysrq | Yatoth
<ubottu> Yatoth: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<bb42> Yeah seems like that... thats weird
<Yatoth> ubotu thanks for the link
<notk0> Jordan__: even if all your ram is full and swap as well, the system is still responsive no? you can still recover
<notk0> Jordan__: I remember recovering from a fork bomb without any limitation to spawn processes or anything
<escott> notk0, it was painful last night. took about 5 minutes to get to tty1
<notk0> escott: oh
<escott> notk0, but eventually i got there, and was able to kill stuff
<Jordan_U> notk0: When you run out of RAM and swap the kernel's OOM killer will kick in. It just may not kill what you want it to kill.
<notk0> anyway have to go eat then sleep see you guys
<aaas> for some strange reasons i think i had a permissions reset on ~/.gvfs  can someone tell me what their permissions are for ~/.gvfs
<notk0> Jordan__: I didn't know that
<Jordan_U> !tab | notk0
<ubottu> notk0: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Yatoth> guys.,suggest some real good linux podcasts
<notk0> Jordan_U: my bad, I just used the first auto completed ones and wasn't talking to you
<Jordan_U> !ot | Yatoth
<ubottu> Yatoth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<notk0> I didnt notice it wasn't you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> notk0: :)
<bb42> is there any other plugin for videos on youtube for firefox which consumes less system ressources?
<notk0> now I have to press tab twice! anyway see you guys
<escott> bb42, you can go to youtube.com/html5 and enable html5
<Jordan_U> bb42: http://youtube.com/html5
<notk0> bb42: no
<Yatoth> ok guys
<notk0> escott: how will that take less memory?
<wildwind> aaas: drwx------
<Yatoth> i am facing some shutdown issues off late after upgrade to 12.04?
<aaas> wildwind thanks
<Yatoth> is this a known issue?
<escott> Jordan_U, speaking of... are you having any issues with slow scripts and html5 youtube with firefox 14.0.1?
<Gallomimia> now i remember why i didnt get this system set up with linux of any kind. its too damn slow
<rbb2> hi i just installed xubuntu 12.04lts and everytime i install a program or pacakages from software centre i get this blank debconf box, what does it mean please help frens
<Yatoth> is that a bug ?
<Jordan_U> escott: I use chrome, and I don't use youtube all that often either.
<Yatoth> shutdown freezes
<Yatoth> any remedies?
<PrinzPfeifi> how can i type that tilde symbol?
<PrinzPfeifi> ~ Ah ok got it
<b636bc7ca> PrinzPfeifi: It's usually shift + the key to the left of '1'
<escott> Yatoth, likely an acpi issue
<b636bc7ca> There's a key on my keyboard (right control key) that, when I hit it, all of a sudden I can only type accented characters; I believe this is called the 'Compose' key. 1) Am I right about its name? 2) How do I turn it off when I bump that key (short of logging out and back in)?
<Yatoth> acpi issue?
<escott> b636bc7ca, in the keyboard properties there are some advanced options where you can unmap the right ctrl -> compose mapping. also check that you do not have a ~/.Xmodmap file
<Yatoth> exit
<Yatoth> Bye
<rbb2> please anyone help me, i get blank debconf box evrytime i insatll a  program , how to fix it
<PrinzPfeifi> oh god console commands i am lost ^^
<PrinzPfeifi> anyone german here who can help me?
<IdleOne> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bwat47_> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<PrinzPfeifi> ok thanks
<rbb2> please help i get blank debconf box evrytime i do an installation ,
<b636bc7ca> escott: The problem is that I'm not using X. This is a server.
<escott> b636bc7ca, this is happening with ssh?
<b636bc7ca> escott: No
<b636bc7ca> Locally when I work on the server.
<escott> b636bc7ca, you mean on the console. weird
<b636bc7ca> yes, on the console
<b636bc7ca> So I drive down to the data center at 1am to do some work, and I accidentally bump the right control key - suddenly, I can ONLY type accent characters, and I can't switch to different consoles or whatever.
<escott> b636bc7ca, maybe something with stty. never heard of that honestly
<b636bc7ca> The keyboard is in jerkface mode
<b636bc7ca> If I log out, everything goes back to normal, but it's pretty annoying. :)
<rbb2> help please i get blank debconf box evrytime i install a software
<rsumi> is there a package source or something that will keep me up to date with all the stable firefox releases? i'm on 13 and would like to be on 14
<MonkeyDust> rsumi  i've been on 14 for about an hour now, no issues so far
<rbb2> help plese i get blank debconf box
<nilsga> Anybody familiar with PAM configuration?
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: grep -A 5 "debconf/frontend" /var/cache/debconf/config.dat | grep Value
<rsumi> MonkeyDust: i'm asking if there an package source that i can add so that 14 will be installed when i do my software updates
<nilsga> The pam profile is selectable when I use "pam-auth-update", but I cannot get it activated by using "pam-auth-update --package <profile_name>"
<b636bc7ca> rsumi: I think you have to either go directly from Firefox, or wait for Ubuntu to package it
<MonkeyDust> rsumi  if you apt-get upgrade now, it will be FF 14
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: I think you have to either go directly from Firefox, or wait for Ubuntu to package it
<b636bc7ca> err - sorry
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: Did you do that yet? grep -A 5 "debconf/frontend" /var/cache/debconf/config.dat | grep Value
<rbb2> yu mean to write like that in terminal b636bc7ca,without sudo something
<rsumi> MonkeyDust: ah
<rsumi> MonkeyDust: thanks :0
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: Yes
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: You shouldn't need sudo at all
<b636bc7ca> We're just trying to see what the value is
<rbb2> ok im doing it now
<sneakyimp> greetings all.  i'm interested in getting a domain for my home office via Dynamic DNS.  Can anyone recommend a good provider of Dyn DNS? Ideally it would be free.
<sneakyimp> if this is not the place to ask, please let me know where a good place is
<beandog> sneakyimp: dyndns
<DJones> sneakyimp: dyndns.org
<sneakyimp> $20/yr worth it?
<beandog> there's a free one
<beandog> somewhere
<DJones> sneakyimp: I don't pay anything for mine
<sneakyimp> dyndns.org redirects to http://dyn.com/dns now -- looks like $20-29 per year
<beandog> http://www.dyndnscommunity.com/questions/21580/from-dyn-what-happened-to-free-accounts.html
<beandog> looks like free is gone
<escott> sneakyimp, supposedly there is still a free service level (even for non-grandfathered accounts) but the CC is now required for activation
<sneakyimp> escott:  ty.  lame!
<beandog> sneakyimp: there's more out there though
<sneakyimp> beandog: agreed...but not sure who is reputable or whether it's strictly necessary to spend money on it
<beandog> sneakyimp:  http://www.no-ip.com/personal/
<Gallomimia> is there a way to lighten the load of the gui and startup? this poor computer can't handle this much crap starting on login
<dcullen> Weird, why did I get banned from the channel?
<escott> sneakyimp, ie you have to "trial" the paid service, and if you cancel by hand delivering a letter to santa at the north poll, they will let you keep one free dns entry
<aFeijo> I need to replace several matches of 1 word for another word in multiple files, I'm using: sed 's/old/new/g' *.php but it is replacing only the last word at the end of the file? why? how can I fix it?
<dcullen> escott: l o l
<escott> Gallomimia, have you tried xubuntu
<Gallomimia> no
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: It...shouldn't take that long...
<sneakyimp> escott: i'm not falling for that. i know santa is too busy with melting icecaps.
<dcullen> aFeijo: Mebbe try # sed -e 's/old/new/g' *.php
<rbb2> ityped it and pressed enter but nothing happens  fren
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: what about this: grep -A 5 "debconf/frontend" /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: Does that come back with some data?
<escott> aFeijo, it should be changing everything. are you confused by the fact that sed is a stream editor so its dumping the changed version to stdout
<aFeijo> escott, sed -i save into the same file, yet, only the last word hehehe. I'll try again
<ripthejacker> is it possible to run a java program before login?
<rbb2> nothing it just stands idle fren
<ripthejacker> I have a java program that i need to run before entering my login password. How can i do it?
<escott> ripthejacker, put it in /etc/rc.local
<Guest81071> hello i want to show u my hard disk info can u pls give some info i am giving one link
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: ls -al /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<dcullen> ripthejacker: You could run it from /etc/rc.local or you could write a service and enable it in your runlevel
<Guest81071> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8812
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Look in /etc/init.d/skeleton
<dcullen> ripthejacker: After you create your service file in /etc/init.d use update-rc.d to enable it
<rbb2>  nothing frean
<dcullen> ripthejacker: You can use a service file to guarantee that other services are running before your service runs
<Guest81071> pls check my link and tell me abt my hdd is it dying ?
<Guest81071> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8812
<dcullen> ripthejacker: So if your service depends on X, you can make sure it runs after X is started
<BluesKaj> !repeat > Guest81071
<ubottu> Guest81071, please see my private message
<ripthejacker> oh btw i need bluetooth running before i run my program so making a service can help?
<escott> Guest81071, yes it is failing
<Guest81071> how much life doe s it have?
<Gallomimia> enough to back up your stuff maybe
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: Can you get any command at all to output anything?
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Ed Zachary. That is what service files are for. You set "Required-Start" to whatever you need (e.g. $bluez or whatever)
<escott> Guest81071, impossible to say. if you unplug it it could last for years
<UnknownFork> are songs free on the ubuntu one music store
<MonkeyDust> UnknownFork  no
<Guest81071> actually i am in bad financial conditition any tips for a very low budget pc that will run ubuntu ??
<bb42> raspberry pi
<rbb2> ya i can get sudo apt -get update working and all other command working except this one nothing happens
<bb42> or a used Lenovo
<Guest81071> i don't wanna buy used products any webiste for custom built pc
<giiker> Guest81071: Newegg
<MonkeyDust> Guest81071  buy something cheap 2nd hand
<ripthejacker> dcullen, thanks for the help.It will take me some time to figure out how to make a service :)
<Guest81071> for aprox how many days will this hdd survive?
<Guest81071> ny ideas
<UnknownFork> Guest81071: 8 bit pcs with 40 khz cpus and kbs of ram have run ubuntu
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: What about something like "ls /etc/passwd"? Does that give you output?
<escott> Guest81071, why not just buy a new hard drive. thats the cheapest option.
<Guest81071> my pc is actually 5yrs old
<rbb2> well guest im using ubuntu in p4 , 1/2GB ram pc, which i bought for just 350 myr or +- 100 us or something
<Guest81071> i wanna replace everything it has broken cabinet also
<b636bc7ca> Guest81071: Mine is 11 :)
<histo> Guest81071: it could die at anytime no one can say how long
<escott> Guest81071, hard drive + case can be done for <$100. except for used you wont find anything cheaper
<histo> Guest81071: storage is cheap right now. It would be cheaper to buy a new hdd than a whole new machine
<rbb2> well fren do i have to type the " AND " ?  ALSO
<Guest81071> my pc is in very bad condtn i need to change many things
<giiker> mine is 11 too, I need a new one too, gosh when will we get rid of if it is not broken, why change it"
<b636bc7ca> rbb2: No
<Webhostbudd_> man, i feel like i always get new hardware
<Ayoo> man
<asmonaut> hi :) how do i reset the contents of error.log? what ive read doesnt look clear (or safe!)
<Ayoo> I feel like everyone gives me 100 bux
<Guest81071> my family won't give me money i will have to lend from a good old frnd of mine :P
<Webhostbudd_> i see
<Guest81071> amd or intel guys ?? :P
<escott> asmonaut, error.log where?
<asmonaut> /var/log/apache2
<Webhostbudd_> Guest81071: price range dependent
<||arifaX> Guest81071: I can not type, I lost my arm
<||arifaX> :)
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest81071> what abt these fx range processors?
<Guest81071> amd fx 4100?
<giiker> Guest81071:  amd cheap, intel little more expensive
<rbb2> it says no such file or directory fren
<Ayoo> Microsoft surface
<Guest81071> custom built pc or some cheap notebook ?? :P
<Webhostbudd_> Guest81071: it's not too bad, keep in mind bulldozer based stuff is slow per core
<Webhostbudd_> Guest81071: it only really shines for highly multithreaded applications that do a lot of integer math
<rbb2> well it says no such file or directory fren
<Guest81071> i won't buy i3 eh
<peto> hi
<pavlz> hi
<peto> I am loving it :)
<bazhang> !ot | Guest81071
<ubottu> Guest81071: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pavlz> how to configure privoxy ?
<Guest81071> hey i cannot fix this errors now no ?
<TheWhiteHatter> L3pot: you here?
<bazhang> Guest81071, thats hardware, nothing to do with Ubuntu support. go to ##hardware
<Guest81071> can u give the link for hardware
<escott> asmonaut, presumably you remove/move the file. touch a new one in its place and send the daemon SIGUSR1. not sure if there is another way
<bazhang> Guest81071, ##hardware   <------ its a channel
<escott> asmonaut, if you are using logrotate for apache logs you could probably ask logrotate to rotate the apache logs
<dcullen> Anyone in here running Ubuntu on a BeagleBoard-xM?
<pavlz> hi, how to configure privoxy ?
<dcullen> Actually, anyone in here running Ubuntu on any OMAP3 based system? I need help testing the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/+bug/1023952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023952 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] flash-kernel script fails when installing Linaro OMAP kernels" [Medium,Fix committed]
<dcullen> Nice job, ubottu
<pavlz> HI, HOW TO CONFIGURE PRIVOXY ?
<bazhang> pavlz, lose the caps
<DJones> !patience | pavlz
<ubottu> pavlz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asmonaut> escott: thanks :)
<Ayoo> TURN OFF THE CAPS
<dcullen> l o l
<pavlz> you are speaking from 15 minutes, without to left enough space to the others, and nobody said: <pavlz>, sorry we don't know, i asked to times, and only the third tim i wrote with the caps, because i was ignored
<dcullen> pavlz: How about you describe what you want privoxy to do for you?
<beandog> pavlz: vim /etc/privoxy.conf
<Antonis> since the last upgrade I did this morning (apt-get upgrade) when I try to play videos on youtube and other sites firefox almost crashes or gets not responsive then says something about a script.. and only when I press continue does it get responsive again but then I have to press the play button to start the video.. do you maybe have a solution?
<burckley> Hi
<dcullen> Antonis: Restore the backup you made before upgrading?
<burckley> I need help mounting a ntfs partition device
<sneakyimp> escott:  thanks for no-ip tip.  i'm using them.
<dcullen> burckley: What problem are you having?
<burckley> the ntfs config tool doesn't have the option:
<burckley> enable write support for itnerna; device
<pavlz> i found only config, i have not found privoxy.config
<escott> sneakyimp, that was somebody else. i've got a grandfathered dyndns account
<Antonis> dcullen, what backup?
<dcullen> burckley: You may have to install ntfs-3g
<sneakyimp> escott:  ah it was beandog
<dcullen> Antonis: I guess you didn't make one
<beandog> yo
<sneakyimp> beandog: thanks for no-ip tip, i'll be using them
<beandog> right on :)
<burckley> how to install ntfs-3g
<burckley> ?
<escott> burckley, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Antonis> dcullen, I usually only run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Antonis> do you keep backups everytime?
<Antonis> :\
<burckley> already installed
<burckley> and updated
<dcullen> Antonis: I make backups of critical systems
<pavlz> anyway ,thanks for your help
<dcullen> burckley: Strange. You may have to manually mount the partition
<burckley> failed miserably after following a random guide on the net
<burckley> COuld you recommend one?
<escott> burckley, have you tried "udisks --mount /dev/sdX#" where X# is the correct device and partition number
<ripthejacker> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dcullen> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/<device> /mnt/point
<andar_> My usb peripherals (mouse, keyboard) don't work. lsusb shows the devices, but they still don't work. Any tips on fixing this?
<dcullen> burckley: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/<device> /mnt/point
<Antonis> dcullen, so what should I do now?
<burckley> escott: Mount failed: Error mounting: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dcullen> Antonis: You have several options. You can file bug reports on the problematice packages
<burckley> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<burckley> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<burckley> Uops
<Antonis> dcullen, well I am not sure what the problem might be.. is it firefox? is it flash?
<dcullen> Antonis: Or you can make a backup of your /home directory and re-install the known-good O/S
<ripthejacker> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<burckley> ntfs signature is missing and failed to mount /dev/sda1 invalid argument
<escott> burckley, you might want to boot into windows and run chkdsk
<Antonis> dcullen, why should I reinstall the whole OS?
<burckley> escott: i can't it's password protected
<dcullen> burckley: Can you give us a pastebin of the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount'?
<burckley> ok
<dcullen> Antonis: Because the new O/S appears to be broken?
<dcullen> Antonis: ...and you don't have a backup?
<escott> burckley, then you shouldn't be using ntfs. you should only use NTFS when you have a valid copy of windows to fix any issues that come up
<pavlz> anyway i losed my old configuration thanks to OPEN JAVA SDK VERSION 6
<pavlz> fuck JAVA
<Antonis> dcullen, what new O/S? I didnä't upgrade from a previous version
<hatchetjack> any idea about gnome-settings-daemon going hog wild on my cpu?
<dcullen> escott, burckley: I wouldn't go that far. I've used Linux to handle problems with NTFS drives since 2005
<Antonis> I just updated the sources and run apt-get upgrade to update (maybe) firefox and other applications/files/libs etc.
<Antonis> I was running ubuntu 12.04 and I am still running ubuntu 12.04
<escott> dcullen, handling problems on ntfs drives is one thing. just using an ntfs drive for extra storage with no windows system to fix it is another
<IdleOne> !language | pavlz
<ubottu> pavlz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dcullen> You said: [16:19] <Antonis> dcullen, I usually only run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<pavlz> i dedicated 3 days to the backuo, and then i loosed all the bookmarks, because i use Tor and Tor can't start by live cd
<burckley> http://pastebin.com/qNSkr6CB
<dcullen> escott: I've used NTFS drives to share files between Windows and Linux for years and used ntfsfix on Linux to fix the problems
<Antonis> dcullen, yes.. that doesn't mean I upgraded from a previous version
<giiker> burckley: usually after running chkdsk one has to reboot twice the system. It worked for me once I had a problem with my NTFS drive.
<dcullen> NTFS support on Linux is very mature and stable, escott
<dcullen> Antonis: Yes, but you probably upgraded from 12.04.0 to 12.04.1
<burckley> giiker: i can't use chdsk as the windows system is password protected.
<burckley> giiker: can't login...
<Taev> umm how come the Ubuntu 12.04 installer isn't detecting my software RAID 0 partition i set with my last ubuntu install?
<Taev> there seems no option for mounting them together as /dev/md0
<giiker> burckley: can you burn one of those rescue systems iso images and boot it from there?
<Rallias> I have a question about LXC. Is there any known method to escaping a container using its technology?
<burckley> giiker: unfortunately not
<escott> burckley, what do you mean password protected? like an encrypted partition or just a normal windows boot that you cannot login to because you dont have the system passwords
<pavlz> OPEN JAVA SDK VERSION 6, asked me dependencies with OPENGL and at that point, there was not anymore GDM and all the X Window System, i tried with the old generic kernel version or with recovery, but nothing to do, always locked, so i have had only the possibility to do a backup and to copy on an external hdd, but i'll never think to give support to JAVA and to flash
<giiker> escott: login only
<Antonis> dcullen, how do I check?
<pavlz> i use GNASH, No-Script and get_flash_videos
<dcullen> burckley: What happens if you run "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/<mount-point>"?
<glebihan> dcullen, that wouldn't be an upgrade and 12.04.1 is not out anyway
<giiker> burckley: I never had problems running chkdsk with password protected winblows systems
<burckley> <mount-point> ? my chosing?
<ki4ro_> .
<escott> burckley, yes, just sudo mkdir /mnt/mountpoint first
<dcullen> Antonis: What does "lsb_release -r" produce?
<Antonis> Release:	12.04
<ki4ro_> Anyone explain Unity Web Apps to me?
<dcullen> glebihan: Then what Ed Zachary does "apt-get upgrade" do?
<escott> Taev, have you installed mdadm?
<escott> Taev, or rather are you using the alternate installer
<glebihan> dcullen, it upgrades packages, it doesn't go from one release to another
<escott> !alternate | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dcullen> burckley: Have you run ntfsck on /dev/sda1 ?
<IronSym> .logout
<IronSym> .login pass
<bazhang> IronSym, hi
<dcullen> glebihan: OK. I thought it did more than that.
<Fatih_M> Hello, I have a F3Sv 240 Dr laptops and I use Ubuntu 11.04. I have a problem for a long time which both wireless and bluetooth leds are always open, I can switch off the button but both are still led is on... please help me :/
<Taev> i guess ill try that, but the last ubuntu i installed had a create software raid option in the normal graphical install
<burckley>  escott http://pastebin.com/KsFvXy24
<burckley> dcullen: 1 moment
<dcullen> glebihan: So, semantically, apt-get upgrade means "apt-get upgrade all packages to the latest version"?
<escott> Taev, i believe they may have taken that out because of space constraints (harder and harder to fit it on one CD)
<dcullen> Antonis: Since you only upgraded packages, you can methodically downgrade packages one by one until you get Firefox working again
<glebihan> dcullen, not quite all packages, only those for which the upgrade doesn't require the installation or removal of other packages
<dcullen> Antonis: You might start looking at the Firefox dependencies using aptitude
<Taev> good luck with apt-get upgrade I tried that and the Adept upgrade
<Taev> completely hosed my system
<escott> burckley, you have to run some kind of ntfs checking/fixing utility. chkdsk in windows is recommended you can try the ntfsfix utility in linux
<burckley> http://pastebin.com/EDMx3Dc6
<dcullen> glebihan, Taev, Antonis, I think this is why I never run "apt-get upgrade". I've seen too many reports of "my system is completely hosed" afterward
<burckley> escott: dcullen ntfsck ^
<Taev> yeah ive never had it successfully work once
<glebihan> dcullen, which is a joke, as apt-get upgrade is basically the safest upgrade possible
<escott> burckley, i'm recommending you figure out a way to boot windows (safe mode maybe, perhaps they have a variant of recovery mode?) maybe dcullen has some magic way of dealing with this
<dcullen> burckley: I'm afraid your NTFS partition appears to be hosed, at least Linux thinks so
<glebihan> dcullen, apart from individually picking every package to upgrade
<burckley> dcullen: ntfsfix ?
<burckley> Then why can i get on the login screen
<giiker> burckley: you can try konboot to disable the password and then run chkdsk: google knboot
<dcullen> escott, burckley: You can always boot SystemRescueCD (http://www.sysresccd.org/Download) and boot that. It probably has the latest and greatest ntfs-3g tools and they might be able to recover your partition.
<Jordan_U> burckley: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<giiker> burckley: knoboot plays with indows kernel and disables the password, once inside windows, run chkdsk
<giiker> dcullen: he still needs to boot into Winblows
<dcullen> burckley: You can try ntfsfix. But it might cowardly refuse to do anything if it can't find the NTFS magic thing
<MasterOfDisaster> I might be mistaken, but letting Windows handle NTFS recovery with chkdsk seems the safest route to me.
<burckley> Jordan_U: root@ubuntu:~# sudo blkid/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"/dev/sdb1: LABEL="PENDRIVE" UUID="D7F3-EE44" TYPE="vfat"
<dcullen> giiker: You can use SystemRescueCD to erase a Windows NT style password on 2000, XP, Vista, and 7
<giiker> burckley: http://www.piotrbania.com/all/kon-boot/index2.html
<giiker> dcullen: I know, but he wants to run chkdsk
<dcullen> giiker, burckley, Just use the ntpass utility on the SystemRescueCD
<dcullen> giiker, burckley, After you erase the password, you can force chkdsk using the magic keyboard combo (which I forget)
<burckley> giiker's solution seems promising, i believe i won't need to burn a CD, as i dont have any burners available now
<ripthejacker> !love
<giiker> dcullen: forgot about SRcd's ntpass utility :b
<giiker> burckley: just be carefull, if your NTFS is encrypted.
<dcullen> burckley: There's a bazillion ways to force chkdsk at boot
<dcullen> giiker: ntpass is verra nice
<daveo> how would i use transmission (torrent-client) and at command to download a file at 02:30 in the morning?
<escott> burckley, i would think you can just hit shift on boot and select something from the windows boot menu to get it to chkdsk
<Jordan_U> burckley: Could you pastebin ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ) the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<burckley> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FCS49bXX
<Jordan_U> burckley: "sudo parted -l" not "sudo -parted -l"
<dcullen> oopsy
<giiker> burckley: wait, yo didn't active an external/storage drive after saving data on it, right?
<burckley> oh sorry Jordan_U
<burckley> giiker: ??
<burckley> http://pastebin.com/z5Hv1eDp
<b636bc7ca> escott: I think I may have figured out my problem, if you're at all interested
<escott> b636bc7ca, sure im curious what it was
<giiker> burckley: You are getting the same errors I got once when I had errors on my MFT.
<ashton> ubuntu
<b636bc7ca> escott: keycode 97 on that keymap was set to "AltGr Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt Alt"
<dcullen> b636bc7ca: o.O
<escott> b636bc7ca, what keymap was this? the loadkeys keymap?
<Jordan_U> burckley: This is somewhat of a shot in the dark, but try "sudo grub-mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/"
<b636bc7ca> escott: Changing it to just "AltGr" (dropping all those "Alt"s) seems to have made it act like a "compose key" instead of a "sticky compose key"
<b636bc7ca> escott: Yes
<ashton> ubuntu
<burckley> error: unknown filesystem.
<giiker> burckley: Some how this happened when playing with gparted I marked a partition as Active.
<burckley> Jordan_U: ^
<escott> b636bc7ca, loadkeys is something ive never played with
<b636bc7ca> /etc/console-setup/cached.kmap.gz
<Jordan_U> burckley: Figures. Do you have any idea how the filesystem got into this state?
<dcullen> burckley: Did you ever try ntfsfix?
<b636bc7ca> when I uncompressed it and looked at keycode 97, it showed that "AltGr" with all those Alts after it
<burckley> giiker: wouldn't know the implications of either marking a partition as active or inactive/passive
<dcullen> burckley: If you can't get chkdsk to run, I'm not sure what else to try
<burckley> Jordan_U: let's say the laptop fell off a truck and i have no idea about it's history :-)
<dcullen> oh dear, we aren't becoming accomplices to a crime are we?
<giiker> burckley: jajaja!!
<burckley> dcullen: nope
<burckley> finders keeprs
<burckley> http://pastebin.com/Kq3P5kJz for ntfsfix
<burckley> i'll try the bypass
<b636bc7ca> On another of my Ubuntu 12.04 boxes, keycode 97 is set to "AltGr" 128 times
<giiker> burckley: I still think you use konboot and run chkdsk, even Linux says to run chkdsk inside Winblows. I f you don't have another burner, you can create abootable USb drive
<coffe> Hi , are trying to set up my ipv6 network. but even ipv4 addresses is a paint in the *u* to remeber ipv6 is harder, so i where going for setting up it with dhcp and have dhcp set my dns name,.. as one did with ipv4. but it seems its not sending any hostname when requesting a ip..
<burckley> ALso what if the partition is FAT32 ?
<b636bc7ca> That is, "AltGr AltGr AltGr..."
<burckley> giiker: i think i'll give konboot a try
<b636bc7ca> But I'm not sure how that is set
<b636bc7ca> Like, where does /etc/console-setup/cached.kmap.gz come from in the first place?
<ashton> ubuntu
<bazhang> ashton, what about it
<b636bc7ca> bazhang: It's awesome, that's what
<giiker> burckley: good luck, and if that dowsn't work just backup ur data and wipe that partition off
<b636bc7ca> :D
<dcullen> burckley: That's bad news, man
<burckley> dcullen: what is?
<burckley> giiker: i see kon boot doesnt have a free version for windows 7...
<andar_> Hey all; I'm having problems with my usb keyboard and mouse. They were working previously, but after a reboot yesterday, neither are working. I can see both of them when i run lsusb, but if i follow /var/log/Xorg.0.log when I attach or detach either of them I don't see any logged messages about enabling drivers for them whatsoever..
<dcullen> burckley: If ntfsfix failed to make any progress, the partition may be really bunged
<BUSTACAP> How do I go about compiling this and installing it: https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall ?
<giiker> it's just one version, that I know of, and it says it works on Winblows 7
<dcullen> andar_: Look in the output of "dmesg" or in "/var/log/dmesg".
<burckley> dcullen: I am very ignorant, so i'm probably going to ask a naive question: Could the partition be encrypted so that we get these errors?
<giiker> burckley: wait, just read the info, nop it doesn't
<Jordan_U> burckley: Yes, in fact that seeming most likely to me at the moment.
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: the instructions are detailed enough, I suggest following them?
<Jordan_U> burckley: Run boot info script and see what bootloader boot info script thinks the drive has.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | burckley
<ubottu> burckley: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<burckley> Jordan_U: i suspect the laptop was used in a big IT company that required SSD (?) cards to login the PC
<dcullen> burckley: I think it's possible for the partition to be encrypted.
<b636bc7ca> dcullen: Sure, ntfs partitions can be encrypted
<dcullen> burckley: Windows could use a filter driver to decrypt just enough of the partition to get you to a login prompt
<Jordan_U> burckley: This is starting to get offtopic for #ubuntu. Do you mind moving this to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Sander^home> Can anyone recommend an small box to use as a media center with ubuntu?
<andar_> dcullen: dmesg contains messages such as "new high-speed USB device" when i plug in a usb device.. is there supposed to be more?
<burckley> Thanks for all the help. I will persue the recovery CD variant and try to run a chkdsk. THanks again for all the help and sorry if i wasted your time :-)
<Jordan_U> burckley: I'm curious to see the Boot info script results now.
<giiker> burckley: no time wasted!
<giiker> me too burckley
<burckley> I will do that Jordan_U
<Sander^home> I currently have eeebox eb1501, but ubuntu 12.04 dosn't work as good with it.
<dcullen> andar_: Do you see anything about USB HID in dmesg?  Actually, just give us a pastebin of the contents of /var/log/dmesg
<Jimbo-OLH> anyone have a work around for burning Ubuntu 12.04 with a Mac? seems they changed the way the ISO is created and now when i burn a copy it isn't a system/boot image … 10.04 works fine … but anything else doesn't … i don't have a Windows box to try it on
<entricular> What is a good site to upload temporary desktop images to ?
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, I've never compiled and installed a source before. I just want to make sure I do it right.
<alusion> Can anyone take a look at the samsung being sold on www.woot.com and tell me if the hardware is nicely supported? I heard samsungs are great with ubuntu right?
<entricular> alusion: Go with Toshiba's
<entricular> alusion: Toshiba or Asus
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: ah :) - not much to it though, mostly it's just discovering that you need additional *-dev packages to the dependencies listed :)
<andar_> dcullen: ah there are some messages from HID about unknown symbol and unknown parameters for both the keyboard and mouse... i'll see if i can follow up on what is causing them
<alusion> entricular, thanks I'll check them out when I go to microcenter
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: for installing, I suggest using checkinstall or fpm
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, I don't see any instructions to compile, just how to use the program o.O
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall/tree/master/Linux
<entricular> alusion: Try TigerDirect.com or NewEgg.com cheaper there
<BUSTACAP> I scrolled down now and see lol
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: excellent
<dcullen> Alright folks, I gotta leave. Thanks for the laughs!
<BUSTACAP> I get a checkinstall not found error though./
<Mentifisto> Hey... did anyone ever try to install psx emulators on Ubuntu that can help? I tried both epsxe, which now works without any sound, and pcsxr, which fully works except doesn't seem to function with native controllers.
<rypervenche> Mentifisto: I have a great on.
<rypervenche> one*
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, sudo: checkinstall: command not found :/
<burckley> giiker: Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/XWngqtMu
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: apt-get install checkinstall
<NeuroDrV> Is it possible to avoid a harddrive's sector  by a way or an other
<b636bc7ca> you can mark it with badblocks
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: did you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<burckley> I'm going to reboot
<rypervenche> Mentifisto: http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<Norrin> http://pastie.org/4286257
<Norrin> specifically:
<Norrin> The following packages have been kept back:
<Norrin>   linux-image-virtual linux-virtual
<Norrin> why is it keeping back packages ?
<Jordan_U> burckley: Could you please post a picture of the login screen you're seeing (to #ubuntu-offtopic) ?
<glebihan> Norrin, because you're running apt-get upgrade and not apt-get dist-upgrade
<Norrin> i keep seeing mess on forums such as, 'upgrade cannot install new package or remove packages'.  I don't see what that has to do with trying to install upgrades
<Norrin> glebihan, what can't upgrade install those upgrades?
<burckley> Jordan_U: I'll try, if not i'll try tomorrow, depends if i find the data cable for my mobile...
<qubit[01]> Im trying to start X on ubuntu-server but I'm getting 'no screens found' , how do I tell it I will connect remotely ?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | Norrin
<ubottu> Norrin: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<glebihan> Norrin, when you have a new version of the kernel available, you need to get new packages (and not only new versions of already installed packages)
<burckley> I'm sleeping at the office tonight so resources are scarce
<glebihan> Norrin, which is why you need dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<Norrin> that's weird.   i always though 'upgrade' handled dependencies
<Norrin> thought*
<MasterOfDisaster> qubit[01]: sure you don't want to use a VNC server?
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, have you used heimdall?
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: nope
<auronandace> Norrin: it handles already installed dependencies
<Titan2215> Is there a trick to burning 12.04 64-bit server to a DVD for installing on a server?
<BUSTACAP> Has anyone here used heimdall? I'm getting an error although I did get it installed now.
<glebihan> Norrin, it doesn't, it can only upgrade already installed packages
<Norrin> i see
<qubit[01]> MasterOfDisaster: actually I really just need X to be running for certain libraries to run  that use QT and Cairo
<Norrin> thanks auronandace & glebihan
<glebihan> Norrin, you're welcome
<Norrin> why is it called dist-upgrade is it doesn't upgrade the distribution?
<Norrin> worst command naming ever?
<MasterOfDisaster> qubit[01]: what for? X forwarding not enough?
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, can you make any sense of this: http://pastebin.com/MNNVLBe4
<auronandace> Norrin: legacy fluff from debian
<qubit[01]> MasterOfDisaster: X forwarding ? is that like xvfb and freinds ?
<Norrin> auronandace now that i see that, i think i've hit this issue before.  dist-upgrade is the worst it could be named.  each time after a year or so, that i see it… i think it upgrades the distribution
<MasterOfDisaster> qubit[01]: ssh -X user@host xterm <-- launches xterm on the remote host, but displays it on your local machine
<Norrin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: seems to me like a permissions issue - check with strace
<qubit[01]> MasterOfDisaster: oh ok cool
<Norrin> j/ design
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, I don't know what that means o.O
<Norrin> typo
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: it most likely tries to access a device file in /dev, to which your user doesn't have the necessary permissions
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, but if i'm using sudo shouldn't it have enough permissions?
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: oh - yes, it should work then
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, if I don't use sudo it says failure to access device, if I do use sudo it gives me that error :(
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: nevertheless, strace is a debugging tool - it will tell you which files a program tries to access and what happened
<glebihan> Norrin, the naming can be confusing, but it originally has (and still has) sense : it's a distribution upgrade in the way that it can upgrade the kernel
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: perhaps you just need to point it to the correct device
<glebihan> Norrin, coming from debian, that makes perfect sense, since debian doesn't have releases in the way ubuntu does
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: try this: strace -e open,stat -o output.xxx <executable>
<Norrin> i see.   like gentoo i guess
<BUSTACAP> MasterOfDisaster, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: use lsusb and dmesg to find out what files in /dev your device uses, and check the file output.xxx if they match
<gubbbel>  I have a question about encryption: As far as I understand one can encrypt the whole disc except the boot partition. But doesn't leave this a big security hole? What if some bad guy gains access to my notebook while I'm away and e.g. takes out my harddisk, modifies some files on boot (installs  an keylogger?) and puts it back into the notebook. Wouldn't this be possbile? I know that with Windows Truecrypt is able to encrypt the W
<gubbbel> HOLE disk?
<MasterOfDisaster> BUSTACAP: what exactly did you type?
<qubit[01]> MasterOfDisaster: yes you were right vnc4server is what I needed
<qubit[01]> cheers
<kiyoshiakira> dum did um dum di dum
<kiyoshiakira> ok, just wondering, if I've installed xubuntu does that mean I can have Lubuntu in xubuntu as well by installing the LXDE desktop environment?
<johnny22> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone could help me installing Sapphire HD 6870 ftibrtd?
<johnny22> drivers**
<kiyoshiakira> Because I did that, and it said there was a choice for the LXDE session
<zykotick9> kiyoshiakira: sure - you can have as many DE/WM as you wish (space permitting)
<auronandace> kiyoshiakira: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop will get you the lubuntu session
<kiyoshiakira> Sweetness, I've never found a better operating system than Linux
<zykotick9> kiyoshiakira: linux is a kernel, not an operating system.... just sayin'
<kiyoshiakira> Oh I know
<auronandace> !info lubuntu-desktop | kiyoshiakira
<ubottu> kiyoshiakira: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<kiyoshiakira> But even so...all linux operating systems are totally bangin
<kiyoshiakira> Wait how to install again?
<kiyoshiakira> Fun
<kiyoshiakira> Need a bit more ram though
<kiyoshiakira> And a bigger processor
<\Jan> how much ram do you have?
<kiyoshiakira> Got an old Compaq Presario
<kiyoshiakira> 512 mb
<kiyoshiakira> 1.5 gb processor
<bekks> s/gb/ghz/
<kiyoshiakira> oops
<kiyoshiakira> ghz
<\Jan> should be fine with a light desktop environment
<kiyoshiakira> lol
<\Jan> As long as you have a swap partition
<kiyoshiakira> Yeah, but I would like to go blazing fast I mean like Road Runner on crack
<\Jan> Install a lighter distro or spend time tweaking down ubuntu
<\Jan> ┐('～`；)┌
<okay> install gentoo
<okay> have both
<zykotick9> okay: gentoo... lol. </OT>
<MasterOfDisaster> sure - why not LFS?
<kiyoshiakira> I hope..I'm not insulting anyone by the things I say, I don't usually say these things but was in the mood to make someone laugh
<kiyoshiakira> I've got Puppy Linux
<kiyoshiakira> And I've also got Tiny Core Linux
<okay> kiyoshiakira: I'm a recovering crack addict so... :\
<\Jan> Gentoo is <@insomnia> it only takes three commands to install Gentoo
<\Jan> <@insomnia> cfdisk /dev/hda && mkfs.xfs /dev/hda1 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/ && chroot /mnt/gentoo/ && env-update && . /etc/profile && emerge sync && cd /usr/portage && scripts/bootsrap.sh && emerge system && emerge vim && vi /etc/fstab && emerge gentoo-dev-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make install modules_install && emerge gnome mozilla-firefox openoffice && emerge grub && cp /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample /boot/grub/grub.conf && vi /
<kiyoshiakira> And damn small linux
<kiyoshiakira> I'm sorry okay
<kiyoshiakira> lol
<\Jan> <@insomnia> that's the first one
<bb42> That was only the first one jan
<kiyoshiakira> It sounds..bad
<\Jan> hahaha
<kiyoshiakira> I'm sorry okay!!!
<kiyoshiakira> O.O
<kiyoshiakira> Like daughter to father
<kiyoshiakira> But anyway, (okay) I'm sorry
<kiyoshiakira> There
<kiyoshiakira> that's better
<\Jan> I don't think you have to manually edit grub anymore
<MasterOfDisaster> \Jan: ah, brings back memories :)
<LjL> erm... i realize it's probably a slightly dead moment, but what i'm seeing doesn't look much like Ubuntu support :P
<kiyoshiakira> I'm tellin ya, drugs don't do anything for you, even at the most depressing time in your life, it only makes things worse, even cigarettes made things worse for me
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kiyoshiakira> So what do I do now?
<kiyoshiakira> It installed
<MasterOfDisaster> kiyoshiakira: /j ubuntu-offtopic :b
<kiyoshiakira> Do I just log out? And then come back in the lubuntu desktop?
<kiyoshiakira> For some reason Linux Mint isn't working on this computer IDK why it stays on the leaf looking thing
<alusion> What does ubuntu think of the Lenovo Thinkpad?
<kiyoshiakira> A computer desktop environment that talks to you
<Linix> Hey guys, I installed the xubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu 12.04 I messed up with the panels and now I don't quite like the way it is? is there a way to comeback to the default layout of the XFCE panels?
<kiyoshiakira> Ooooh I like Lubuntu session so much more
<L3top> alusion: The thinkpads generally have strongly supported hardware in linux.
<zykotick9> Linix: i don't use xfce so can't check.  is there a ~/.xfce or ~/.config/xfce "like" folder?  if so, try moving it to a new name and it might revert all your settings/changes
<L3top> Linix, I would think the easiest way would be to create a new user... not sure if that is the answer you are going for.
<Linix> L3top: I might do just that! Thanks zykotick9 anyways
<Antonis> I have two files (a source) in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but I don't know how to remove them with ppa-purge.. private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_tiberiumalliances_ubuntu.list & private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_tiberiumalliances_ubuntu.list.save
<Antonis> how do I get the right name and subdirectory to remove them with ppa-purge?
<qubit[01]> can I call init functions without sudo ?
<MasterOfDisaster> qubit[01]: elaborate...
<L3top> Antonis: the easy way is just to sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; sudo apt-get update
<Antonis> L3top, I was told (by people in this channel) that the "right" way is to use ppa-purge
<qubit[01]> MasterOfDisaster: I have my own custom init script that uses authbind so that I can run node on port 80 without running as root, when try running it as user ubuntu ( amazon ec2 services ), I get start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call"
<Antonis> it reverts everything back to how it was before
<zykotick9> L3top: if there are any packages installed from those ppa(s) they'll be stuck in limbo forever probably :(  apt doesn't downgrade
<Antonis> yeap
<qubit[01]> MasterOfDisaster: actually my fault, one second
<zykotick9> Antonis: ppa-purge is certainly the way to go (if anything is installed from there!)
<L3top> Antonis: it uses only that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zykotick9> L3top: that "revert your packages" is important
<L3top> This is true zykotick9. This is always an acceptable solution for me because the only thing I ever install from ppa are specific video drivers. I should consider other cases.
<L3top> And I never want them to go with the bathwater... so to speak.
<Antonis> zykotick9, the problem is that I am not sure what the repository-name is and what the subdirectory is..
<zykotick9> L3top: i think ppas are typically a bad idea.  but that's just over conservative me!
<Antonis>  private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_tiberiumalliances_ubuntu.list
<zykotick9> Antonis: i see your problem from your previous post/paste...  sorry man, i've never actually had to use ppa-purge...
<MasterOfDisaster> qubit[01]: take a look at policykit, I suppose you can accomplish that task with it.
<DenysLins> can anyone help me with internal mic problem?
<qubit[01]> MasterOfDisaster: ok will do
<zykotick9> DenysLins: EEEPC?  if not - then i can't.  giving your model might help the channel though.  and if it is an eeepc - you could reply with my nick if you supply your model.
<L3top> Sorry for interfering with the "hacky" way I deal with the problem.
<DenysLins> my model is acer 4736z with ubuntu 12.04 64bits
<DenysLins> Can anyone help me with internal mic problem? Acer 4736z running ubuntu 12.04 64bits.
<Moogs> Hello everyone.  I am trying to install Ubuntu on a windows 7 laptop but it is saying that there is not enough space... I just ran disk management and have the following disk information - system (199 mb), c: (350 gb), unallocated (115.47 gb), hp tools (103 mb).  What am I doing wrong???
<zykotick9> Moogs: fyi that's 4 primary partitions, and ubuntu will want to create 2 partitions by default / and swap - so there isn't room to do it (even though you have unallocated space)
<Moogs> do i need to delete hp tools?
<zykotick9> Moogs: i "believe" OEMs are doing this on purpose - to disourage installing alternate OSes on there windows pre-loaded machines </OT>
<Moogs> OEMs?
<zykotick9> Moogs: compaq/hp/dell/etc. Original Equipment Manufacturers
<Moogs> Oh okay.  zybiski
<Moogs> zykotick9: it told me to create a backup then i could do it?
<Moogs> zykotick9: is this about normal?
<zykotick9> Moogs: sorry - i can't / won't help you.  i consider this a "windows" issue and thus very OT (for me).  but you need to create an extended partition, so you can have 5+ partitions...  but messing with your recovery/tools partitions from your computer is "messy" and i won't touch it with a 30 foot pole.  best of luck man (sorry i just don't touch Microsoft ever)
<Moogs> zykotick9: can we go back on topic, because i've already done what you didn't want to talk about.
<Moogs> zykotick9: how do i create an extended partition?
<zykotick9> Moogs: so install into the extended partition - should be all good.
<zykotick9> Moogs: i'd use fdisk (but that is only from personal knowledge of the program).  gparted would probably be easiest.  hopefully someone else could guide you if you need help
<simplew> is there any GUI to show manual pages?
<Moogs> gparted okay
 * zykotick9 notes fdisk is disouraged in the man page for cfdisk
<playman> I was trying to install samba on my server, and I always get "size mismatch" error even tried "--fix-missing" with no luck. this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100961/ any one have any idea how to fix this?
<zykotick9> simplew: i don't know.  but i think that is a funny question ;)  "man man"
<evilytwisted> has anyone played postal2 on linux?
<zykotick9> simplew: i was really hoping the answer would be in "man man" but it wasn't :(..
<Jordan_U> simplew: Yelp.
<Jordan_U> Moogs: Just let Ubuntu's installer create the partitions. It's smart enough to know that it needs to create an extended partition with logical partitions within it.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: but it can't - because there are already 4 primary partitions
<heligoland> hi
<heligoland> can someone point me to the error logs that would explain why 12.04 keeps freezing on me all the time?
<semitones> is sudo shutdown safe?
<Phaba> how do i save the sources.list file in /etc/apt folder?
<nannes> semitones: No, the computer could explode
<Phaba> i apparently corrupted the repo file :/
<semitones> thanks nannes...
<nannes> semitones: sudo shutdown -h now   is fine :)
<nannes> I was just kidding
<tehaco> ^^
<zykotick9> semitones: "sudo shutdown" won't do anything/or what you expect.  "sudo shutdown -h now" will turn off or -r for restart
<semitones> i was reading on the lubuntu wiki that the only time it's safe to do is if you don't have any programs running
<nannes> Phaba: You could simply replace it with another one, taken from a default ubuntu configuration
<Phaba> i need to add typesafe to it though, i just didnt add it correctly
<nannes> heligoland: Freezes in the GUI are often due to video driver problems
<heligoland> nannes,i need to cold reboot every time
<heligoland> nannes, everything locks up
<heligoland> nannes,INTEL HD4000? I just got a new Ivy Bridge i5
<nannes> heligoland: Neither can you press ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to terminal?
<heligoland> nannes,nope
<nannes> !intel
<heligoland> !intel
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: Moogs implied that they have already deleted one.
<nannes> heligoland: You could have a look to xorg , dmesg and whatever log file
<heligoland> nannes, dmesg logs giving me a lot of usbctrl TimeOut!s
<Rodrigo_BR> Oi
<nannes> mm.. what about xorg one?
<Rodrigo_BR> Alguem do Brasil
<heligoland> nannes,not seeing anything bad there. but my wifi does disconnect a lot
<heligoland> nannes, ever since i got a new wifi adapter
<benassi_> hey guys.. it is only me.. or this chat(one that comes with setup) is not stable :S
<simplew> anyone that coul help me packaging ?
<trend> I have a bunch of zombie process that I need to kill, and cannot seem to get the right syntax for killall.. the process name is php /usr/local/xxxxx/dash/xxx jobQueue:process --env=prod . any iseas?
<nannes> heligoland: You should reboot and not logging in to X, but simply switch to a terminal  with ctrl+alt+F1
<nannes> To check which driver is in use for your VideoChip
<i7c> trend: kill by pid?
<semitones> yeah try that, use top
<trend> I need to kill a group
<playman> I was trying to install samba on my server, and I always get "size mismatch" error even tried "--fix-missing" with no luck. this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100961/ any one have any idea how to fix this?
<simplew> i have not installed chinese language neither any translation chinese package, yet in "Langua Support" chinese appears listed along with my native lang, can anyone tell me i have chinese there where i dont have any chinese package installed and how to remove it????
<nannes> simplew: Check it in Synaptic, then, if there is, remove it
<heligoland> nannes, how do i do that
<MasterOfDisaster> playman: try 'sudo apt-get update' first
<shbk> Hello! I have bash file that  I want to execute with root privileges.  I don't like to type every time password. So, I changed owner from user to root, but it still asks for password to root every time. Are there any ways to enter it once and avoid inputting every time when I want to execute it? Thanks.
<nannes> heligoland:  lsmod (in terminal) lets you see which kernel modules are loaded by the system on every boot
<simplew> nannes, please read what i said
<MasterOfDisaster> playman: perhaps something in your local network setup is broken? are you using a proxy?
<playman> MasterOfDisaster: i've tried that couple of times, even "sudo apt-get clean"
<nannes> shbk: Are you talking about executing it from the DesktopGraphicalEnvironment? :)
<playman> MasterOfDisaster: nope just basic ethernet to router to phoneline
<MasterOfDisaster> shbk: set up your sudoers file ('visudo') accordingly
<inline6power_> can some one please give me a hand with a quick question on ubuntu 12.04
<shbk> nannes: I am not sure. For example it would be convenient to  make update and upgrade in one step. So , I make a file with simple name "A" in /usr/bin and I can only type  with letter. And I will be updated
<shbk> and upgraded
<Jordan_U> shbk: What does this bash script do?
<inline6power_> i am trying to build android and when i repo sync, it takes all my space available on /dev/loop0 at 30gb when i have 701gb free on /dev/sda1
<inline6power_> here is a pastebin
<inline6power_> http://pastebin.com/bjAbbD7x
<MasterOfDisaster> playman: try downloading the .deb manually with wget, see if there are any issues
<shbk> that's all http://pastebin.com/MhmH28fv
<onats> hi all, is there no easy way to install oracle java on ubuntu server instances?
<MasterOfDisaster> playman: may want to pick another mirror to download from, perhaps the problem's not on your end
<onats> i can't download the installer via command line coz i have to select accept in their terms
<Rodrigo_BR> Ola
<Rodrigo_BR> pessoal
<onats> !java
<Rodrigo_BR> po favor me ajude
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<playman> MasterOfDisaster: hmm ok i'll try that thanks
<onats> !oracle
<Rodrigo_BR> me ajuda
<MasterOfDisaster> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<i7c> Rodrigo_BR: so ingles aqui. manda messagem privada p mim, se quiser. mas meu portuguese nao eh muito bom :P
<nannes> shbk: A script/single-command which changes some system issues always need root privileges. So, if you don't wanna write the root-pw everytime, you must login with root and run it from there (but it isn't suggested as for the security problems there could be)
<Rodrigo_BR> ok
<inline6power_> so can anyone help me?
<shbk> nannes: eh, it would so convenient to type it once....
<nannes> shbk: You can't pretend to execute something with root privileges, without writing a pass .)
<shbk> I thought maybe I can write somehow before
<nannes> shbk: By default, using sudo you *do* need to type it once.
<shbk> once
<nannes> The other ones you're not asked to
<nannes> shbk: As for the simplicity to type the command without depending on which path you're in, you could just use bash aliases :)
<nannes> An alias is a bash custom command, which you can set to correspond to another command, so that you write the custom one for the execution of the second :)
<Arsin> Hey guys, I'm installing the restricted extras on lubuntu and while 'preparing ttf-mscorefonts-installer' it's showing me a eula in the "details" section
<shbk> nannes: yeah, seems intereting. I can google instead of bothering you. But tell, can I eventually to what I want with it?
<Arsin> Which only has an "ok" option, it's been stuck here for 5min+ what do I do
<iceroot> Arsin: press the ok button
<iceroot> Arsin: maybe select it with "tab" first
<Arsin> Hah. THanks
<Arsin> I've been highlighting it all this time
<iceroot> Arsin: you have to accept it because its non-free and a special licence is used
<Norrin> when a package is available for narwhal but not  lucid lynx, that's because the binaries are not compatible?
<nannes> (00:49:56) nannes: shbk: By default, using sudo you *do* need to type it once.
<nannes> (00:50:01) nannes: The other ones you're not asked to...
<nannes> (00:51:08) nannes: shbk: As for the simplicity to type the command without depending on which path you're in, you could just use bash aliases :)
<nannes> (00:51:58) nannes: An alias is a bash custom command, which you can set to correspond to another command, so that you write the custom one for the execution of the second :)
<nannes> (00:52:36) nannes: for example, if I set the alias  "something" = sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nannes> (00:52:54) nannes: every time I run "something" in terminal, those 2 commands are executed :)
<FloodBot1> nannes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Norrin> ie: can i download the .deb for narwhall and install it on lucid lynx?
<iceroot> Norrin: dont do that
<iceroot> Norrin: normally it will break stuff
<iceroot> Norrin: which package you need?
<Norrin> any reason why python3.2 is on narwhal but not lynx?
<iceroot> Norrin: because natty is newer
<Norrin> both still in support
<MasterOfDisaster> Norrin: have you checked whether it's in backports?
<iceroot> Norrin: doesnt matter
<Norrin> MasterOfDisaster, no.  that repo means less tested?
<rypervenche> lol
<iceroot> Norrin: you will never get a major update inside a stable release, just security fixes (there are a few packages where you get major updates)
<WelcomeEnd> any1 here to help me pls?:)
<Norrin> iceroot, i see.  that's starting to sound more like the real reason
<Moogs> I just tried to create the partition but it didn't work again.. it is stating the same thing about not having enough space... i have only system (119 mb), c (350 gb), unallocated (115.57 gb)
<Norrin> WelcomeEnd, that's a stupid question
<MasterOfDisaster> Norrin: no, it means somebody put in the work to make a certain package's version introduced in a later revision work in an earlier.
<iceroot> Norrin: there are no stupid questions!
<celthunder> WelcomeEnd: no were all here to hate on you
<iceroot> Norrin: just stupid answers
<Norrin> can i ask a question is a stupid question
<WelcomeEnd> thanks norrin xD
<iceroot> celthunder: stop that
<Norrin> the sooner they know that, the better
<Moogs> i saw that in my partitions on the linux partition drive, it showed sda1 has 0 bytes, sda2 had 199 mb, sda3 has 350 gig, sda4 has 115.57 gb and a little bit of free space
<Jordan_U> Moogs: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<iceroot> Norrin: !ask  is what you are looking for and not that kind of answer you gave
<Moogs> i am in windows
<MasterOfDisaster> WelcomeEnd: just state what problem you have and what you tried already.
<iceroot> WelcomeEnd: feel free to just put your question on the line with usefull details
<Norrin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Norrin> yup.  exactly what i meant
<iceroot> Norrin: but with different words
<Moogs> how do i do that in windows?  i am kind of confused
<Norrin> right.  same meaning
<iceroot> Norrin: the answer from !ask is usefull, your answer was not usefull
<Moogs> Jordan_U: do you have any suggestions/
<Norrin> Moogs, right click on my computer and go to 'manage'
<Norrin> then go to storage
<WelcomeEnd> so... who is well known with the bumblebee driver? my graphic card is gt540 m. my question is how (or wether) im able to run files like minecraft.jar via optirun?
<celthunder> iceroot: its implied, asking to ask is itself a question and anyone who doesnt know that probably cant read any answer of any sort anyway.
<Jordan_U> Moogs: Can you boot the Ubuntu LiveCD and run "sudo parted -l"?
<Moogs> well right now i am installing fedora, then installing ubuntu, so i don't have that disk ready
<OerHeks> WelcomeEnd, better ask in #bumblebee here on freenode, those guys are up2date
<Moogs> someone on the ubuntu forums said to do it that way
<WelcomeEnd> there is a channel for that?:o thanks:)
<Moogs> Jordan_U: i am in the manage pat.
<Phaba> how do i add a new repo to the sources.list, i have the url i just dont understand what to type, as in deb-src http://urlrepo.com version? repotype?
<Moogs> part*
<celthunder> Phaba: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phaba> how do i know what repo type to add it to and does the version of linux im running matter
<iceroot> Phaba: normally its not a good idea to mix repos from different ubuntu versions or more evil from debian
<Phaba> celthunder, im just sudo gedit, i dont know what i actually need other than the url
<Norrin> MasterOfDisaster, well if it was available for Lynx backports, it'd say so on this page? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=python3.2
<Phaba> i just want to add typesafe so i can apt-get install sbt
<iceroot> Phaba: to find out your version "cat /etc/issue"
<zykotick9> Phaba: fyi deb-src is not the same as deb, it doesn't supply packages, you'd need to build what is in there.
<Phaba> reet, so deb url myversion whatgoeshere?
<iceroot> Phaba: the repo name is the last
<Norrin> packages.ubuntu.com searches backports also?
<iceroot> Phaba: e.g. main universe or something like that
<Phaba> iceroot, yeh how do i know which one? just use main or universe?
<iceroot> Phaba: ask the maintainer of that repo
<Phaba> hmm k, thanks
<iceroot> Norrin: not by default, you have to choose backports from the dropdown list
<iceroot> Phaba: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsigc%2B%2B-2.0  that?
<iceroot> Phaba: seems to be the runtime called typesafe
<Phaba> iceroot, http://apt.typesafe.com/
<iceroot> Phaba: debian
<iceroot> Phaba: http://typesafe.com/stack/download#deb
<shbk> nannes: thanks, maybe it'd convenient
<iceroot> Phaba: http://apt.typesafe.com/repo-deb-build-0002.deb  install that and then do what the page is saying
<klj613> im trying to use unrar on multiple files at once with prefix*.rar and prefix* doesnt seem to work
<nannes> shbk: It is! :) Google 'bash alias' to know more! ;)
<iceroot> klj613: unrar foo*.rar?
<Phaba> right okie dokie, so i canny just add it the repo straight to the sources.list?
<iceroot> Phaba: read the page
<iceroot> Phaba: the package is configuring your sources
<klj613> iceroot, it says "Extracting ...." (the first match) then says no files to extract and ends
<iceroot> Phaba: just download the deb double click on it and then run the two apt-get commands from the website
<klj613> whilst extracting that file specifically it works
<Phaba> okay got it, i already installed the .deb file earlier through software center before editing the sources.list, il ldo it this way around and re-install
<iceroot> klj613: and "echo foo*.rar" is showing always the correct filenames?
<shamt> any one with lua expirence?
<klj613> iceroot, yes
<klj613> i installed unrar-free btw
<iceroot> klj613: seems unrar cant handle mutliple files
<BlackDalek> Hi. How do I exit X in order to run Nvidia's own driver installer?
<iceroot> klj613: for a in foo*.rar; do unrar e "$a";done
<iceroot> BlackDalek: sudo service lightdm stop
<Jordan_U> BlackDalek: Why not use Jocky ( "Additional Drivers")?
<MasterOfDisaster> BlackDalek: just install it with apt
<BlackDalek> thanks iceroot
<klj613> iceroot, thanks! :)
<Jordan_U> BlackDalek: It's generally a bad idea to install Nvidia drivers manually.
 * klj613 gives a virtual beer to iceroot
<Moogs> Could anyone help me with this problem?  I am trying to install this distro, the only one on my system, and it is giving me a not enough space problem... but I have the space, the only thing I can think of is the sda1 being 0, any suggestions on hwo I can fix this problem so i can install the os?
<Jordan_U> Moogs: Please boot a LiveCD/USB and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Moogs> okay letm e load it up
<Moogs> i will be back on web irc
<Phaba> thanks alot iceroot, typesafe repo set up and sbt installed :D
<delac> would anyone know if there is a way to disable eog and totem from using dark theme on Gnome? (user preference, no modifying system themes)
<Phaba> much appreciated
<shbk> nannes: if it hadn't ask for password  yet, it would be just happiness.(I understand that alias cannot solve this) There should be some way.
<nannes> shbk: Ohhhhh you mean to include the password in the command itself, so that you don't need to write it?
<nannes> loooool
<nannes> it's so unsecure
<shbk> nannes, by the way, how? I am only one user of this computer
<shbk> nannes, if only I use PC, can it be unsafe?
<shbk> nannes, I can restrict to users read that file
<nannes> shbk: It's anyway unsafe, cause there's the root password stored in clear into a fiile
<nannes> the security power of linux is especially due to the system of privileges
<nannes> you're completely breaking it
<Moogs> Jordan_U: what is the code again?
<Moogs> sudo parted -| ??
<Jordan_U> Moogs: sudo parted -l
<shbk> nannes, I will hide it somewhere deep. no one will find it)
<nannes> shbk: Even restricting to less users, your own user *must* have the access. So, if any application has a security bug, the attacker has normal-user privileges. Doing that, you're making its life simpler to control your pc
<Moogs> Here is the report Jordan_U : http://pastebin.com/LwgLw93K
<shbk> nannes: how will one find it? there are a lot of folders....
<nannes> shbk: you're putting it in bash aliases :o)
<shbk> nannes: I will write it in bash file and put it somewhere
<aquestioner> h! i have a question about setting up a lamp server
<Jordan_U> Moogs: Since I assume that you're running this from a Fedora LiveCD, run this: su -c "parted -l"
<iceroot> shbk: stop this useluss junk please we dont support such insecure things here
<nannes> shbk: the path of it will be clear in bash_aliases, anyways :) you're breaking the system security
<Moogs> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/MNVfmrMr
<playman> can any one tell me where I can find a guide on how to install samba with wget? or how to change my mirrors?
<fusk> is this also for xubuntu ?
<fusk> it just joined auto, so kinda assuming it is.
<Jordan_U> Moogs: I thought that you had deleted one of the 4 partitions already. That does not appear to be true.
<aquestioner> Hi! I have a question on setting up a lamp server
<jrdnn> awolfson: Hi, what's your question?
<Moogs> i have
<fusk> is this also for xubuntu ?
<fusk> it just joined auto, so kinda assuming it is.
<aquestioner> hello??
<jrdnn> aquestioner: *
<Moogs> Jordan_U: i did
<L3top> !ask | aquestioner
<ubottu> aquestioner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Moogs> Jordan_U: it is saying that it is used for some reason i don't know why
<Moogs> Jordan_U: the number 3 is free, so is the number 1
<aquestioner> sorry :/.... is there anyone who can help me set up a lamp server
<Jordan_U> Moogs: Parted is very rarely wrong. I think you're mistaken about what you've done.
<L3top> aquestioner: what specifically are you having difficulty with?
<jrdnn> awolfson: www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<aquestioner> L3top: I need a place to host it on that I can use virtualbox or something to get into it via GUI... i have no idea how to do that
<Moogs> Jordan_U: what do you mean
<shbk> 53
<shbk> sorry
<Moogs> Jordan_U: someone suggest i delete the free partition the number 3 so i can use it in the installation, do this during the custom partition
<Baralabite_> -Test-
<Baralabite_> Can anyone hear me?
<Jordan_U> Moogs: You currently have 4 Primary partitions.
<Jordan_U> Baralabite_: No.
<Baralabite_> :}
<MasterOfDisaster> Baralabite_: read: yes, hear: no. Thankfully :D
<jrdnn> aquestioner: I don't think VirtualBox is for remote administration. Look for a webhost supporting CPanel.
<Baralabite_> Yeah, VirtualBox isn't for remote admin
<Baralabite_> It's for emulation of another OS inside another
<Moogs> so how do i get rid of 2 of them
<Moogs> Jordan_U: how do i get rid of 2 of them
<Baralabite_> So, now comes to my question/problem... I've just installed my 3G modem via this tutorial: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1915915
<aquestioner> jrdnn... :( I don't want to use cpanel I want to have it like a normal desktop I can just install apache on...
<Baralabite_> The modem itself is working fine, but when the modem is connected, the ethernet/wireless doesn't work
<Baralabite_> I determind that it doesn't work via 'ping x.x.x.x'
<Jordan_U> Moogs: If you're absolutely certain which ones are the correct ones to delete, use GParted. But *make sure everything you care about is backed up*.
<Baralabite_> Visa versa, so when the ethernet is plugged in, the 3G doesn't work
<Moogs> how do i use that?
<Baralabite_> Any clues why this is happening / how to fix it?
<jrdnn> awolfson: I think you can get a whole desktop with http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<Baralabite_> I'm a complete beginner in this kind of thing, so you *may* have to use layman talk
<Jordan_U> Moogs: "gksu gparted" from a terminal. It's a fairly intuitive GUI application.
<diverdude> Are there any issues on ubuntu with nvidia gforce 6600 ?
<Monotoko> after that support request, I can indeed confirm that marijuana and root access do not in any way mix
<Moogs> Jordan_U: says gksu is not a command
<Monotoko> Moogs, gksudo ?
<Antonis> why do I get a message df: `/root/.gvfs': Permission denied when I try to execute df as a normal user?
<Baralabite_> Use 'sudo'
<Jordan_U> Moogs: Ask in #fedora.
<Baralabite_> so:
<Baralabite_> sudo 'command'
<Antonis> Baralabite_, but why should I?
<Baralabite_> It executes the command as root and gives you access
<Antonis> I mean, why is it nessecary to execute df as sudo?
<Baralabite_> I have no clue - I just know sudo fixes all my permission problems!
<Baralabite_> I'm a linux newbie :3
<beandog> heh
<dcullen> Antonis, You shouldn't have to run df with sudo
<Antonis> well I know sudo but is't not a solution to just execute something with sudo.. it might not end well
<Jordan_U> Baralabite_: You should *not* just tack sudo onto any command that gives you a permissions error.
<Antonis> dcullen, I know but I get this annoying error
<Baralabite_> sudo rm -r -f /usr....
<dcullen> Antonis, Do you have a pastebin of the error?
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Antonis> dcullen, just the line I pasted here along with the results of course
<Antonis> /root/.gvfs': Permission denied
<dcullen> Antonis, I just joined, so I didn't see your paste
<Antonis> dcullen, oh sorry
<h00k> Baralabite_: Do not do that.
<Baralabite_> Thankgoodness I know better.
<dcullen> Antonis, don't worry, I'll find the log
<Jordan_U> Baralabite_: Please don't post commands which could hose a person's system.
<Antonis> I just pasted the line dcullen :P
<Baralabite_> Okay
<dcullen> Antonis, can you use the http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output of mount?
<piglit> what are normal speeds for ftpS ? i am using a gigabit network and without the S like normal ftp i get 100MB a seconds,it is between a E7400 and a 2180 both dual core intel machines
<diverdude> Are there any issues on ubuntu with nvidia gforce 6600 ?
<dcullen> piglit, 1 Gbit/second = 125 MByte/second
<piglit> diver: not that i know of if you have got a problem you can try an older driver
<Antonis> dcullen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101051/
<jerimiah> Wow, yes, please do not run commands that people will blindly copy and paste that will hose their systems
<Baralabite_> Okay, okay
<piglit> dcullen: with ftp i get like 100MB/sec but this is not ftp but it is ftp-S
<Baralabite_> Anyway, do you mind if I ask a question/pose a problem?
<aquestioner> So can anyone help me set up a remote desktop/server that I can install ubuntu on?
<dcullen> Antonis, the last line is your problem: "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /root/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev)". For some reason root has mounted the fuse daemon
<Baralabite_> Would teamviewer work for remote desktop?
<dcullen> piglit, what's ftp-S? Do you mean sftp?
<piglit> sftp != ftps
<Baralabite_> @aquesestioner: Is this what you were after: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx?
<Baralabite_> * http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<piglit> != means is not
<compdoc> aquestioner, you using some server in the cloud?
<dcullen> Antonis, Is root logged into X?
<aquestioner> Baralabite_: I guess, but I don't know how to install ubuntu on a server in the cloud
<Antonis> dcullen, what is the fuse daemon and why is that?
<Antonis> dcullen, I did sudo su earlier but I exited the terminal
<jrdnn> piglit: 5!=120
<aquestioner> compdoc: I don't know how to get one that will let me use teamviewer to get a remote desktop to work
<dcullen> Antonis, fuse is the user mode file system, and the fuse daemon is the server that automatically mounts user mode file systems
<compdoc> aquestioner, use vnc4server
<Antonis> I see
<Baralabite_> Would anyone have a clue why my 3g modem effects all my other network connections in Ubuntu 12.04?
<dcullen> Antonis, sudo su? You can do "sudo bash" or you can do "su -" but I think "sudo su" may do something unexpected
<aquestioner> compdoc: I don't need the program, I need a server :/
<Monotoko> sudo su is fine
<Baralabite_> aquestioner: I'm not sure about a server - I just convert normal Ubuntu 12.04 desktop into my server
<Monotoko> anyway... 12.04, my borders just vanished from all my windows, how do I get them back? >.>
<lordacid> i used sudo su all the time, its fine.
<dcullen> piglit, fops is ftp with SSL? It will be slower than FTP
<Rodrigo_BR> Ae pessoal
<Rodrigo_BR> tudo bem
<piglit> dcullen: yes i know it is slower i know why but i dont know how slow or fast it can be
<dcullen> lordacid, Antonis, In this case, "sudo su" seems to have caused the fuse daemon to mount something as root
<compdoc> aquestioner, that is a server. maybe I dont understand what youre trying to do
<Antonis> dcullen, I did mount an .iso file
<Antonis> but as I said I exited
<Rodrigo_BR> Alguem fala Poertugues
<Antonis> and unmounted it
<lordacid> weird
<lordacid> mount -t iso 9660 ?
<piglit> thing is i want to know if it is worth it to put more time in make-ing the ting faster
<beandog> !pt | Rodrigo_BR
<ubottu> Rodrigo_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Rodrigo_BR> Alguem fala Portugues?
<aquestioner> compdoc: I want to pay someone to host my physical server for me so that I can connect to it anywhere and use it like a desktop
<dcullen> piglit, It will really depend on a lot of details, like your CPU and RAM and L2 cache and hard drive speed.
<aquestioner> :/
<Monotoko> kinda like this: http://i.imgur.com/HciCC.png
<aquestioner> compdoc: :/
<Monotoko> can anyone help?
<Antonis> lordacid, mount -o loop isofile.iso /media/ISO
<Monotoko> it happens a few times a day... drives me insane
<dcullen> Antonis, the ISO mounted as root caused fuse to put that line in your mtab
<Baralabite_> Receio que este é um canal Inglês de língua Rudrigo-BE
<piglit> <dcullen> that is why i am asking if someone did ever test those speeds hem self to get a better idea
<dcullen> Antonis, if you exited without unmounting the ISO, it's still mounted
<Antonis> dcullen, I see.. I exited su (closed terminal) but the iso was still mounted and I unmounted it through nautilus as normal user
<diverdude> Are there any issues on ubuntu with nvidia gforce 6600 ?
<dcullen> piglit, Even if someone did a test, you might get much better results if you have an AES accelerator in your CPU (for example)
<dcullen> Antonis, yeah, if you unmounted as a different user, the daemon never cleaned out the stuff you did as root
<espen__> Hey, is it normal that "dash home" takes time/feels like a "hickup" every single time? I am using a SSD, but it feels so sluggish.
<Monotoko> nope?
<L3top> I have an odd problem myself. I installed gnash because flash was borked, 1204, I purged both the flashplugin-installer and gnash... and when I install the flashplugin-installer, it downloads, it seems to run the dummy package with no issue... but does not install flash. http://pastebin.com/5XDgXpzC       I only want to install flash to test throttling the processes grip on cpu... but still I have done everything I can think of... and..
<L3top> . it simply won't install.
<Antonis> dcullen, so what should I do in this case?
 * Monotoko sighs and goes to restart X
<L3top> apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer | grep Installed          Installed: 11.2.202.233ubuntu2
<L3top> However, she is no installed.
<dcullen> Antonis, you can try "sudo umount /root/.gvfs"
<lboken> hi all  i have a trouble my grub wont  apear on my screen  my screen says  input not supported , can some one help me wiht my grub configuration  to make it show on my screen ?
<Antonis> dcullen, that fixed it!!
<Antonis> thank you
<dcullen> Antonis, Praise God
<L3top> locate libflashplayer.so     returns nothing.
<Baralabite_> Rudrigo_BR: Bom dia. Isto infelizmente é um canal de bate-papo fala Inglês, por favor vá a # ubuntu-pt para o servidor de Portugal.
<Antonis> well god didn't help me, you did
<dcullen> Antonis, God helped me!
<Baralabite_> Indeed
<Antonis> well in that case you should praise him and I thank you :P
#ubuntu 2012-07-20
<Baralabite_> Would anyone have a clue why my 3g modem effects all my other network connections in Ubuntu 12.04?
<dcullen> Antonis, Helping people with Linux is really fun. Helping people is its own reward.
<Baralabite_> Maybe you could help me then dcullen :) -hopeful smile-
<dcullen> Baralabite_, what's the net mask on the interface?
<L3top> In what way Baralabite_?
<Baralabite_> Errr...
<Baralabite_> I'm a linux newbie
<Baralabite_> Which interface
<Baralabite_> Ethernet, Wireless, or 3G
<espen__> Would love if someone could help me out, got problems with keyboard & mouse not beeing powered sometimes at login screen, and dash home beieng unresponsive on a fast SSD.
<dcullen> Baralabite_, run "sudo ifconfig -a" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Antonis> you can see info with ifconfig
<Moogs> Jordan_U: i figured it out, installing fedora! :)
<compdoc> aquestioner, yeah. I use vnc4server for that. Its fast enough to watch videos on youtube, but I dont have sound working. I use it mainly to connect to my headless servers using a RealVNC client to administer them
<Baralabite_> Okay, dcullen, I'll be right back, I'm currentlyu running the internet via a windows machine, just switching computers...
<dcullen> Anyone know how to hide joins and parts in XChat Azure?
<Dr_Willis> Xchat has a item on the right click menu  on the channel buttons/tab/item.. not sure about 'azure'
<mikecraft> can I enable automatic installation for all updates and not only security updates?
<Antonis> dcullen, you could try /set irc_conf_mode on and then /gui apply
<aquestioner> compdoc: cool. wait, can I just license a headless server from like rackspace or something and then tell it to run a desktop like X/GNOME (Ubuntu desktop) and pipe the output to my computer? Or is that what vnc4server does :?
<aquestioner> aquestioner: i am dumb
<Dr_Willis> aquestioner:  thats what vnc does...
<Dr_Willis> aquestioner:  or you can use ssh and X forwarding
<aquestioner> is it secure?
<aquestioner> or i should say, is it at least as secure as my password?
<Dr_Willis> ssh - yes..
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Moogs> I just got an error during the installation of the bootloader:  There was an error installing the bootloader.  The system may not be bootable??
<dcullen> Dr_Willis, Antonis, XChat Azure has a setting for it, yay!
<Dr_Willis> dcullen:  never heard of 'xchat azure'
<Antonis> me neither :\
<mikecraft> rebranded xchat aqua, mac app store
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat... ;) it has smart filters
<dia> OLLEGATOR
<dcullen> Dr_Willis, XChat Azure is the OS X version of xchat
<escott> Moogs, see if it boots. if it doesn't boot to the livecd and we can help you debug it
<dcullen> Dr_Willis, I'm using a MacBook Air as a thin client for my Linux Mint Maya server
 * dcullen puts on flameproof gear
<Dr_Willis> No idea what a 'Maya Server' is either..
<dcullen> Man, I thought that would bring on tons of jokes
<L3top> dcullen pm? is off topic
<dcullen> Linux Mint Maya is the latest Linux Mint which is a derivative of Ubuntu
<Baralabite> Okay! I'm back!
<Baralabite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101076/
<dennis_> hi
<Dr_Willis> dcullen:  so you should be in the mint support channels im guessing..
<Antonis> so mint is the grandchild of debian.. :p
<Antonis> since debian -> ubuntu -> mint
<L3top> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<NastyNaz> I originally installed dropbox from the tarball but cant find it anymore to run it. How do I search for it?
<dcullen> Baralabite, can you add the output of route -n? Also, the contents of /etc/resolve.conf? It looks like your 3G connection is overriding your wireless settings.
<L3top> NastyNaz: try locate
<dcullen> Dr_Willis, from the command line, Linux Mint looks Ed Zachary like Ubuntu
<L3top> NastyNaz: unless you mean the tarball
<Baralabite> Errrmmmmm
<Dr_Willis> dcullen:  'looks' can be decieveing..
<Baralabite> Could you please provide a shell command...
<NastyNaz> L3top: I mean the application. What would the extension be?
<dcullen> Dr_Willis, o.O
<MASTERPIECE> hei
<MASTERPIECE> I  have one problem
<MASTERPIECE> with ubuntu
<L3top> NastyNaz: try locate dropbox
<MASTERPIECE> you can to helllp me
<Antonis> MASTERPIECE, consider yourself lucky.. I have plenty :\
<Baralabite> Okay, dcullen, so, what did you want me to do? A console command
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  ask the actual question?
<Baralabite> I also made a second paste just to be certain
<Baralabite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101082/
<MASTERPIECE> i dont uderstand very good english
<MASTERPIECE> :)
<MASTERPIECE> but
<MASTERPIECE> :)))
<FloodBot1> MASTERPIECE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MASTERPIECE> ....
<NastyNaz> L3top: thanks
<dcullen> Baralabite, Yes, please, we need the output of "route -n" and the contents of "/etc/resolve.conf"
<Baralabite> Okay, so, command is route -n and the pate of /etc/reslove.conf?
<dcullen> Baralabite, but it looks like your default route is through your 3G connection, which is probably not what you want?
<MASTERPIECE> write me a personal
<MASTERPIECE> please
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  ask the actual support question TO the channel..
<L3top> MASTERPIECE: what language do you speak natively?
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  Do it in ONE line without hitting enter every 4 words.
<MASTERPIECE> bulgarian
<Baralabite> Err, default role?
<MASTERPIECE> :)
<Baralabite> I'm a newbie...
<MASTERPIECE> okay
<daslinkard> Question for you....I have two pc's....one computer is able to print out coupons....the other one only prints out a black image....any guesses?
<dcullen> Baralabite, if it helps, you can run "route -n > file.txt && cat /etc/resolve.conf >> file.txt" and paste the contents of that file
<MASTERPIECE> write me a personal
<MASTERPIECE> if you want
<escott> !pm > MASTERPIECE
<Moogs> I just installed the linux, and now my windows won't boot up saying that there is a problem.  Get's to a blue screen and shuts off and saying that it won't load?  Help SOS!!!
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE, please see my private message
<Moogs> I just installed the linux, and now my windows won't boot up saying that there is a problem.  Get's to a blue screen and shuts off and saying that it won't load?  Help SOS!!!
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  ASK in the channel.. people normally Ignore  pm requests
<Antonis> dcullen, I believe it's easier to just runt pastebinit
<escott> Moogs, please boot the livecd
<NastyNaz> L3top: I found '.dropbox' I think that's the file. How do I run it?
<L3top> !bg > MASTERPIECE
<MASTERPIECE> yes
<MASTERPIECE> :)
<Dr_Willis> NastyNaz:  thats where dropbox stores configs and what it doensloads..
<Moogs> escott: i am on the live cd
<Baralabite> dcullen, here's the route -n paste: Kernel IP routing table
<Baralabite> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Baralabite> 0.0.0.0         10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<Baralabite> 10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Baralabite> Opps
<FloodBot1> Baralabite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baralabite> that was meant to be a pastebi
<Moogs> escott: i am on it right nwo using fedora...
<Dr_Willis> NastyNaz:  look In the directory and see if theres any executables.. or just reinstall dropbox from the deb/ppas
<Baralabite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101089/
<Baralabite> (Route -n paste)
<Moogs> escott: do you mean windows live cd?
<escott> Moogs, download and run this http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/files/latest/download
<Moogs> escott: or the fedora boot up
<MASTERPIECE> but i have problem with my   video card
<MASTERPIECE> driver
<NastyNaz> Dr_Willis: how can I tell if something is an executable?
<MASTERPIECE> :(((
<dcullen> Baralabite, oof, yes, your default route is through the ppp0 (3G) interface, and you don't even have a route through the wlan0 (WiFi) interface
<Dr_Willis> NastyNaz:  the executable bit is set. :) see ls -l  output.
<Baralabite> I turned it off...
<Baralabite> If I turn it on the 3g doesn't work
<NastyNaz> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Moogs> escott: it gave me an error, i cannot download
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  so tell the channel what your video card is. what the problem is. and what you have done with it so far.
<MASTERPIECE> one moment
<MASTERPIECE> :)
<L3top> MASTERPIECE: I will try to help you if you promise to stop hitting enter every 1-5 words.
<Moogs> escott: okay it is downloaded
<Moogs> escott: now what?
<dcullen> Baralabite, yes, you probably only want to use one or the other
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  stop with the useless smiles and frowns..
<L3top> !bg | MASTERPIECE
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<dcullen> Baralabite, did you want to bridge the 3G connection or something?
<escott> Moogs, you need to run it. so open a terminal type "cd ~/Downloads" and then "ls" what does it say?
<Baralabite> -testing connecting-
<Baralabite> Can you still hear me?
<Baralabite> Okay, in short, I want to be able to run my 3g as well as ethernet (I don;t care about wirless)
<dcullen> Baralabite, this is a radio check, you are 5 by 5
<Baralabite> Check!
<MASTERPIECE> I have a geforce gt 520 1gb a recognized some kind of
<Baralabite> I went offline because I tested the wifi - which disconnected me
<NastyNaz> What's the command to search for a running process called 'foobar'? I tried 'ps x' but the list is too long
<Guest40284>  is bind9 or dnsmasq my only  dns based software to uses or are there other major ones out there different from bind being used for linux based dns server systems
<dcullen> Baralabite, your Ethernet should be able to coexist with your 3G. However, you may have to do something special to get everything working
<MASTERPIECE> I have a geforce gt 520 1gb a recognized some kind of
<Moogs> escott: hold on
<Dr_Willis> NastyNaz:  ps ax | grep foobar
<Baralabite> Okey!
<NastyNaz> Dr_Willis: thanks
<MASTERPIECE> NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS ‎(PS3.0/VS3.0)‎
<MASTERPIECE> 145mb
<Baralabite> Do you want me to plugin in the cable? Or not yet?
<dcullen> NastyNaz, pgrep -l -f foobar
<MASTERPIECE> write me a personal please
<MASTERPIECE> to see this problem
<Moogs> escott: it is just waiting
<dcullen> Baralabite, You can plug in the cable. However, you may want to disable DHCP in your Ethernet settings
<Baralabite> Okay
<Moogs> escott: i did cd ~/Downloads and then ls and it is waiting for a command i guess
<Baralabite> I can do that ;)
<escott> Moogs, are you pressing enter after the commands
<Moogs> escott: yes
<Moogs> escott: it was 2 commands right?
<L3top> MASTERPIECE: STOP HITTING ENTER. In a terminal, please type lspci -nn | grep VGA   and paste the output here... and try to give an explanation of your problem ON ONE LINE. Nobody is going to pm you.
<Baralabite> If I go offline, you'll know why
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  you havent really stated what the problem is. You did install the nvidia drivers for that card? Using the 'Addational-Drivers' tool?
<Moogs> escott: it got me into the downloads one
<dcullen> Baralabite, we may want to setup a static IP on your Ethernet side or something. I don't have enough information yet.
<escott> Moogs, yes. do you know what folder it downloaded to?
<Baralabite> I have set up a static IP
<Moogs> escott: not exactly sure
<Baralabite> 192.168.1.2
<Baralabite> I keep everything to static to stop my wires getting crossed on the network
<escott> Moogs, can you open the downloads dialog in firefox and find out
<MASTERPIECE> i   dont install driver
<dcullen> Baralabite, great! a static IP eliminates a lot of unknowns
<MASTERPIECE> bicouse  dont know how
<MASTERPIECE> :D
<dcullen> jeepers, i forget how to ignore a nick
<Moogs> escott: it is in a folder named temp
<Baralabite> I know - It's terrible when IPs change with my proxy set up the way it is
<escott> Moogs, then "ls /tmp" and see if it is listed there
<Moogs> escott: correction: tmp
<Dr_Willis> MASTERPIECE:  perhaps you should..  In the menus its Addational Drivers, (in english) or just run 'gksudo jockey-gtk'  good luck..
<L3top> MASTERPIECE: You refuse to follow instruction. I'm out.
<Baralabite> -plugging in ethernet-
 * Dr_Willis agrees with L3top
<Moogs> escott: yes i do
<dcullen> People should not drink and IRC
<Moogs> escott: it is red, named bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz
<dcullen> …unless they are pros
<escott> Moogs, then cd /tmp.. and then "tar xzvf boot[TAB]"
<dcullen> Baralabite, you still seem to be connected
<Baralabite> radio test...
<Baralabite> ping...
<Baralabite> I plugged in ethernet, it messed everything up again, internet stopped working
<Moogs> escott: then it came into bootinfoscript, changelog or readme
<Baralabite> I wasn't
<NastyNaz> every time I start the dropbox daemon it hogs the active terminal. How can I get it to run 'in the background' without using screen?
<Baralabite> (I have unplugged the ethernet again)
<dcullen> Baralabite, can you plug in Ethernet, capture the output of "route -n" and the contents of "/etc/resolve.conf" and put them in the paste?
<escott> Moogs, "ls" again and see if there is a file boot*****.sh
<Baralabite> Okay! Will do!
<Baralabite> -going offline again-
<dcullen> Baralabite, I know that means you'll be temporarily disconnected
<Moogs> escott: there is a file in green labeled bootinfoscript
<escott> Moogs, thats it. "./bootinfoscript" to run it
<Moogs> so i need to do sudo first right
<escott> Moogs, wouldn't hurt
<laserlion> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Moogs> escott: thsi is with fedora
<Moogs> escott: will this matter?
<escott> Moogs, that fine. just trying to figure things out about your system
<Moogs> says liveuser is not in the suoers file
<escott> Moogs, thats something with the fedora livecd. i don't know how you would work around it.
<Baralabite> -testing testing, 1, 2,, 3-
<dcullen> Baralabite, you are 5 by 5
<Moogs> escott: omg!
<Baralabite> testing
<daslinkard> I have 2 computers networked to 1 printer....1 computer is able to print coupons correctly....the other PC prints the coupon in a black box and is not readable
<Moogs> escott: no ideas? :(
<Baralabite> Back
<Baralabite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101102/
<Baralabite> /etc/resolve.conf was empty
<Guest40284> does anybody know if there is any alternatives to bind for unix / linux based systems
<dcullen> Baralabite, OK, like I suspected, you are setting your Ethernet as your gateway when it is enabled
<opakavic> Graphics is so heavy in 12.04
<Baralabite> Sounds logical... :3
<Baralabite> How to change?
<dcullen> Baralabite, are you using NetworkManager to control your settings (The little icon in the top task bar)?
<Baralabite> Yup
<escott> Moogs, try su -
<Moogs> escott: says ./bootinfoscript: command not found
<dcullen> Baralabite, ok, lemme get a look at that applet for a minute
<escott> Moogs, you probably need to cd /tmp again
<Baralabite> ok
<Guest40284> is there any nonBind9 alternative for dns server software in linux or is all of dns bind9
<Guest40284> looks to me it is
<Moogs> escott: what is the command again
<Moogs> escott: can we pm each other
<Guest40284> that or dnsmasq
<xorfish> Not to intrude on the problem at hand, but can anyone give me some aid installing onto a clean G5 (2061)?
<Pumpkin-> Guest40284: unbound for recursive, nsd for authorative
<Pumpkin-> are worth checking out
<escott> Guest40284, http://serverfault.com/questions/289331/full-featured-alternative-to-bind9
<Baralabite> dcullen, I'm not sure if this is of interest: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=480525
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 480525 in NetworkManager "Networkmanager sets wrong default gateway, resulting in no network/internet" [High,Closed: currentrelease]
<maurizi0> Hi! How do I remove/delete empty groups in Empathy for a Google-talk account?
<xorfish> Looking to know which version is compatible, and which method to use.
<maurizi0> In empathy, MSn and Facebook seem to be synchronized with the main server. So I can remove empty folders from the website itself. But with google Its seems not synchronized at all.
<Guest40284> ok ya , I guess  dns software is sort of like ftp or mail or any other server software there is alot of options but bind9 is one of the ones that are popular and stand out. How popular I don't know I am assuming it is the most robost for business or large networks / WANs . But not sure... ANyway the major point is the configuration files relatively the same do they have the same features , and names for stuff ....etc as bind does
<xorfish> @mazurizi0 Do you need to be logged through google to update that?
<dcullen> Baralabite, sorry, I had some problems with my .Xauthority file. Almost there.
<Baralabite> Don't appoligisse! Your helping me!
<dcullen> Baralabite, OK, I think you should be able to delete your Gateway in your "Wired connection 1" (if that is the name)
<Baralabite> So, delete wired connection? Okay!
<dcullen> Baralabite, NO DON'T
<Baralabite> Okay!
<dcullen> Baralabite, just enter 0.0.0.0 for the Gateway in your IPV4 settings
<Baralabite> I saw the x-chat icon flicker just as my mouse was hovering over the delete button....
<Baralabite> Okay
<Baralabite> For the wired connection?
<dcullen> Baralabite, or if it will let you, erase the entry in Gateway in IPV4
<L3top> I have an odd problem myself. I installed gnash because flash was borked, 1204, I purged both the flashplugin-installer and gnash... and when I install the flashplugin-installer, it downloads, it seems to run the dummy package with no issue... but does not install flash. http://pastebin.com/5XDgXpzC I only want to install flash to test throttling the processes grip on cpu... but still I have done everything I can think of... and... it
<L3top> simply won't install.             apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer | grep Installed Installed: 11.2.202.233ubuntu2           locate libflashplayer.so     returns nothing.
<dcullen> Baralabite, for the Wired connection
<Praxi> thats a scary conversation to walk into the middle of dcullen :)
<Moogs> i have a big problem.  can someone give me advice on how to fix my boot problem, i just installed fedora, but now i cannot load windows or anything... here is a boot script index of what i can find out http://pastebin.com/wKkZpPS8
<Moogs> any suggestions?
<Praxi> Moogs, isn't this the ubuntu channel?
<Moogs> wrong forum
<Moogs> err thread
<Moogs> yes
<Praxi> hehe
<Moogs> it keeps clicking to ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Moogs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xorfish> Anyone wanna help an Ubuntu boot issue?
<L3top> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dcullen> Baralabite, you still there?
<Baralabite> Okay, at the moment the IPv4 is set to automatic DCHP (?, i thought the address was static)
<Baralabite> Yes
<xorfish> I had asked moments ago...
<xorfish> Trying to install 12.04 on a clean PPC
<dcullen> Baralabite, now might be a good time to make the IP static
<daslinkard> Can anyone please help me?
<Baralabite> What do I set the gateway to?
<dcullen> Baralabite, do you know the IP range of the DHCP server on the Ethernet side?
<Baralabite> The IP will be 192.168.1.2
<xorfish> Having difficulty pointing to my USB in the OpenFirmware
<dcullen> Baralabite, sounds fine
<Baralabite> 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.x
<L3top> xorfish: there is a specific iso for PPC. Do not know if you are aware of that.
<Baralabite> But what should the gateway be?
<Baralabite> Nevermind, 0.0.0.0
<xorfish> L3Top, yeah I tried that out without luck. Will try again I suppose.
<Baralabite> Done Sir!
<dcullen> Baralabite, if you have to set the gateway, use 0.0.0.0 and it will use whatever is in your routing table (which will be set by your 3G or WiFi connection)
<dcullen> Baralabite, don't call me sir, I work for a living!
<Baralabite> Okay, so, done that
<dcullen> Baralabite, alright, now try to ping something on the Ethernet side
<Baralabite> Just an expression ;) After all, you are older than me
<Baralabite> -may go offline-
<dcullen> Jeepers, how can you tell age on the internet? Aren't all of us Linux users 13-year-olds in our parents' basements?
<Baralabite> Well, I am pretty much a 14 year  old playing around...
<L3top> dcullen: May I pm for an off topic question?
<Baralabite> Ethernet ping'ing seems to be working, and I am (obiously) not disconnected from the internet!
<xorfish> So how would I boot the iso in OpenFirmware?
<dcullen> L3top, I don't PM. If it's worth asking, it's worth sharing
<anax> Hey, guys. I cannot suspend my computer. Happens both on Ubuntu and Xubuntu. The screen goes blank, but then it just hangs, and my fan starts getting really loud.
<dcullen> Baralabite, I think we fixed your problem
<L3top> dcullen: Not allowed in channel. Concerning your mint/pxe drones. Not a worry.
<Baralabite> Indeed! Thanks! Just as a note, I am really 14, and I would be in the basement... if we had it
<dcullen> L3top, OK, PM me
<dcullen> Baralabite, well, i'm 41, on the couch, while the kids watch Scooby Doo
<Baralabite> That's what I figured - That's why I called you Sir!
<dcullen> L3top, jeepers, I forget how to PM
<Baralabite> Well anyway, thanks again, and I'll see you around!
<dcullen> adios, Baralabite
<Praxi> and that explains the jeepers lol
<ResQue> i have the 32bit version of ubuntu install, does anyone have any information on how i can swap out the kernal and ubuntu install for 64bit
<Baralabite> One more thing, sorry if I was a bit thick-headed, not really comprehending what you wanted - I am still getting used to all of this
<bazhang> ResQue, full reinstall
<dcullen> Baralabite, the only thing we need out of people seeking help is patience
<escott> ResQue, you can install the kernel, but you cannot change the libc without a reinstall
<ResQue> bazhang: running an installer is fine, but doesnt it just partition a harddrive and copy some files to your file system? i am sure i could do this my self and learna lot on the way
<bazhang> ResQue, no.
<Moogs> I installed Fedora and during installation it said booter failed.   I clicked okay and it continued... then said installation was finished... then I went to restart the computer and then it went to load Windows, and then Windows crashed showing a blue screen and restarted saying it couldn't be loaded... Any suggestions?? anyone?? :O
<ResQue> escott: thanks, by libc are you talking about the standard c libs?
<bazhang> Moogs, try #fedora
<escott> ResQue, im talking about the entire userspace
<Moogs> sorry im on webchat.freenode
<Moogs> and it keeps going to this channel
<Markus__> .
<[flux]> lol
<Markus__> hellllo
<ResQue> escott: i see, i guess i will have to look in to this further. I would like to install ubuntu without running an installer to gain more insight to how it works and its structure. i have already started with grub and have just finished reading the standard documention. i think from a live cd i could easly install grub, set up the partition structor
<escott> ResQue, from a learning perspective you are welcome do to it. just backup, and don't ask in official channels if you EVER have problems with that install
<ResQue> structor and copy the kernel and set up the grub config files. what would be the next step to complete the linux setup proccess
<bazhang> ResQue, thats way offtopic here
<escott> ResQue, you start swapping out libc and you are permanently off the reservation support-wise
<ResQue> escott: could you suggest a developer channel related to ubuntu?
<bazhang> ResQue, try a linux from scratch channel
<escott> ResQue, or gentoo. they (used to) do libc switches all the time
<escott> back in the good ole gcc abi incompatibility days
<ResQue> escott: interesting, other people have also recomended gentoo for such low level insight into linux, maybe i will start there
<mrich_> I have this horrible thing happen/graphical-glitch where my vim display messes up a bit.  It's sometimes hard to notice that it's happenned because the messed (or duplicated) up text actually scrolls when I scroll in vim.  Has anyone seen this before?
<escott> ResQue, and do it in a virtual machine... that way you aren't having to worry about a non-booting core system
<ResQue> escott: well my linux install is running fine, i am really just playing around on my other install trying to learn. So maybe i will put it off for now. I want to get more into this UEFI dev anyway. Thanks for the tips :-D
<compdoc> mrich_, did you activate an additional driver for the vid card?
<mrich_> compdoc: yes
<peugi> is there a way to get wiggly windows on 12.04?
<escott> !ccsm | peugi
<ubottu> peugi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mrich_> compdoc: twas a nvidia driver
<compdoc> mrich_, sounds like the driver is having issues
 * peugi does the happy dance
<mrich_> compdoc: In the Additional Drivers section I've tried using both of the 2 Nvidia drivers available.  They both do the same thing.
<escott> peugi, tread careful. you can break unity easily messing around in there
<compdoc> mrich_, try going back to the original driver that Ubuntu used when you installed
<mrich_> compdoc: It still happens with that
<peugi> I see, I'm going to wait for wayland :)
<MASTERPIECE> how   to install pes 2012 in ubuntu
<MASTERPIECE> ?
<compdoc> mrich_, which video card is it?
<escott> peugi, thats a couple years out
<mrich_> compdoc: In Gnome the text artifacts actually scroll up and down.  In Unity the text artifacts are refreshed/cleared when the page is scrolled. Go figure
<xangua> !appdb | MASTERPIECE
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<peugi> I might mess around, but it sounds sketchy
<compdoc> mrich_, sounds like youve made a lot of modifications
<MASTERPIECE> ubottu,    do you can to make
<escott> peugi, you can do it. but if unity starts crashing and you have to ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty and rm -rf ~/.compiz or unity --reset then you are back to square one
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MASTERPIECE> ubottu,   okay but enter in my computer and make
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MASTERPIECE> :D:D:D
<MASTERPIECE> pfuuuu
<mrich_> compdoc: No I've made none, except install the latest Gnome 3, but the glitches happened before that
<peugi> thanks for the info
<MASTERPIECE> ehooo
<MASTERPIECE> how to install pes 2012 in ubuntu
<MASTERPIECE> how to ckracked
<compdoc> mrich_, do you use nomodeset in grub?
<MASTERPIECE> this game
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org   <---- MASTERPIECE check there first
<MASTERPIECE> i have
<bazhang> MASTERPIECE, stop asking about cracked games
<mrich_> compdoc: I don't know, whatever the default is.   Should I?
<MASTERPIECE> wine
<MASTERPIECE> bazhang,    come    in me computers with
<MASTERPIECE> team
<mrich_> compdoc: the glitch doesn't always happen, only about once or twice an hour while editing in vim.
<escott> MASTERPIECE, STOP
<MASTERPIECE> and  make this  game
<MASTERPIECE> what :D:D:D:D
<bazhang> MASTERPIECE, no. check that website. dont ask about cracked/pirated games.
<compdoc> mrich_, no, if you didnt add it to grub, I dont think it will fix this
<compdoc> mrich_, vim is vi?
<compdoc> why do you use that?
<thothstriangle> Hello everybody!
<compdoc> ever try nano?
<mrich_> compdoc: vim is an iMproved vi
<compdoc> vi needed a lot of improving
<compdoc> so this only happens in vim?
<escott> mrich_, does it disappear if you drag another window over top of it
<mrich_> escott: I'm not sure, i dont think so though
<mrich_> escott: no it doesnt
<escott> mrich_, is it visible in screenshots?
<escott> mrich_, and are you using a compositor or is it a 2d desktop?
<mrich_> escott: I don't know, i'll try taking one next time it happens.  What would that tell me?
<mrich_> escott: I'm using Gnome 3, but similar effects hapenned with Unity
<escott> mrich_, so you are using a compositor then. this sounds like an xdamage issue, and with a compositor there is no damage since its all drawn offscreen
<thothstriangle> I am useing ubuntu oneiric and I have a adobe flash reocurring crash like every hour. Does anybody got any idea why?
<dcullen> thothstriangle, What does /var/log/dmesg say?
<mrich_> escott: is there anything I can do?
<dcullen> thothstriangle, and /var/log/syslog
<thothstriangle> dcullen:  I am not shure what you mean? It seems you are talking about a linux file on my system?
<escott> mrich_, if it does appear in screenshots then its an issue with the way vim is drawing the windows. so you could file a bug for vim, not sure what else you could do
<dcullen> thothstriangle, Yes. If flash is crashing, you might see something in your logs in /var/log
<escott> mrich_, i would bet you could drop to 2d and then wipe it clean with another window but thats rather annoying
<thothstriangle> dcullen:  I am not shure how to check logs.
<dcullen> thothstriangle, you can open the logs via the GUI, or you can view them in a terminal window, whichever your prefer
<dcullen> thothstriangle, Can you open a file explorer window?
<escott> dcullen, i would be surprised if a user application like flash would put anything in /var/log
<bigot1> hello
<bigot1> I have a question
<dcullen> escott, I wouldn't
<bigot1> How do I add a theme in ubuntu 12.04
<entricular> flash videos usually go in /proc
<L3top> thothstriangle: try in terminal:  less /var/log/dmesg           q to quit up and down arrow to scroll
<bigot1> How do I add a theme in ubuntu 12.04
<dcullen> escott, A lot of applications log to syslog
<bazhang> !themes > bigot1
<ubottu> bigot1, please see my private message
<dcullen> shouldn't that be a banned nick?
<L3top> thothstriangle: or syslog... be forewarned these are large files.. You might try moving them to a backup first, and trying to recreate the crash so there is less to go through.
<bigot1> but there are only two themes there
<bigot1> how do I add more
<lInsaneII> But it is an accepted plank of the "family" platform that it's an opportunity for young black men to shoulder responsibility and become the real decision-makers and power brokers in a multibillion-dollar business built on their backs. In a world where the big decisions have so often been the province of older white men, and where players have often felt exploited, the new model is thrilling
<lInsaneII> and precious for those who get to experience it.
<lInsaneII> ubuntu and its evil african tribal roots STRIKES Q!
<xangua> !info myunity
<xangua> bigot1: if you already added themes, you can change the gtk and icon themes with myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<bigot1> my unity won't open
<bigot1> I installed it and it won't open
<bigot1> it is in system settings but when I click on it nothing happens
<escott> dcullen, but mostly system applications look at: cat /var/log/syslog | awk '{print $5}' | sed -e 's/\[.*//' | sort -u
<playman> can any one tell me where I can find a guide on how to install samba with wget? or how to change my mirrors?
<dcullen> escott, yeah, there's not much in my syslog because I don't have a lot running now
<escott> dcullen, its a system log not a "john was playing tetris at 5:30 log"
<bigot1> I haven't added themes already
<bigot1> how do I add?
<dcullen> escott, thanks for clarifying that, l o l
<dcullen> escott, I'm just trying to find a thread to help me start untangling what will probably be a pretty knotty problem
 * L3top does not understand why a crash of the flash plugin-container would not be there escott
<escott> dcullen, i know. im just saying i doubt anything will appear
<dcullen> adobe flash on Linux isn't exactly known for it's ease of troubleshooting
<dcullen> escott, sometimes the crash causes a side effect that leads to something putting a message in dmesg or syslog
<dcullen> when you're digging through a haystack, sometimes any needle will do
<escott> dcullen, go ahead and look. im not saying you can't
<L3top> That doesn't mean it will by any means... I just "don't see why not to look"
<mrich_> escott: how can I switch to 2D?
<L3top> mrich_: at login prompt, if you click the ubuntu icon next to login prompt you can choose 2d
<escott> mrich_, you can install unity-2d or gnome-panel and select that at the login prompt
<dcullen> bigot1, what means "my unity won't open"?
<dcullen> bigot1, what are you clicking on?
<dcullen> Does anyone else understand what bigot1 is asking?
<dcullen> OK, i guess i'm not the only one confused
<bigot1> it means it won;t start
<bigot1> when I click the icon
<escott> bigot1, what icon where? what does it look like?
<bigot1> it says my unity
<dcullen> bigot1, can you provide a screen shot or something? Where is this icon? what escott said!
<dcullen> "My Unity"?
<bigot1> it is in system settings
<bigot1> but anyways how do I add a theme
<L3top> bigot1 have you typed myunity in terminal? Does it return any errors that might be relevant?
<bigot1> there are only two installed
<pawan> hi
<pawan> wired network
<bigot1> not in terminal
<pawan> no valid active connections found
<bigot1> how do I install a theme anyone?
<L3top> bigot1: the standard way, is with myunity... which is why we are asking what we are asking.
<bigot1> maybe I have to restart
<bigot1> and see if it opens then
<dcullen> Did we lose pawan?
<Guest40284> does anybody know what the difference between the host.conf , resolv.conf , dnsmasq.conf , host.deny , host.allow hostname files are for
<L3top> bigot1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-easily-skin-ubuntus-unity-desktop/ this might provide an alternative...
<dcullen> Guest40284, can you give yourself a better nick?
<Guest40284> my guess is hostname is where you or a program stores the computer domain name
<thothstriangle> What is gui?
<dcullen> Guest40284, hostname and hosts need to be in sync or you can have problems resolving your own hostname
<Guest40284> but what is host allow , host deny files why have them if you can disallow a host thru a firewall ?
<L3top> thothstriangle: Graphical User Interface
<bigot1> that is exactly what I have installed
<L3top> graphic?
<bigot1> nothing different
<dcullen> Guest40284, (please change your nick) hosts.allow and hosts.deny are for things like NFS
<thothstriangle> L3top: How is that different from a terminal?
<L3top> bigot1: clearly your issue lies in that which you do not want to address... your inability to run myunity.
<bigot1> my inability?
<dcullen> thothstriangle, simply stated, a GUI might have a button where a terminal would require you to type something
<L3top> thothstriangle: terminal is text only... GUI has pretty things.
<bigot1> it just won't start
<bigot1> I did nothing to it
<dcullen> bigot1, what is the output of "free"
<Toph2> when I'm running Transmission on my Ubuntu box, none of the other computers behind my router can upload, What causes this?
<bigot1> what do you mean
<Guest40284> then what is dnsmasq.conf for if you have bind9 or dns software already for ?
<dcullen> bigot1, i.e., do you have enough free RAM to start Unity with compiz and all that?
<L3top> bigot1: I ask again... have you tried to launch it from terminal? Are there any errors there that might point to why?
<Joelixny> Hello, I have ubuntu on a laptop with Optimus technology. I want to use the Nvidia GPU but I have 2 problems. Outside of x server I get low resolution, ttys, grub, etc. (Small problem) and booting usually gets stuck, this doesn't happen when I use the IGPU or optimus (Most important problem). Does anyone here know why that happens, and can help me?
<bigot1> how do I start it from terminal
<L3top> Guest40284: masq= masquerade
<bigot1> I have 3gb ram
<Guest40284> cann't you do everything dnsmasq.conf does but thru bind configurations / files instead
<L3top> type, myunity       is my guess. I am not on unity.
<bigot1> it started
<bigot1> :)
<L3top> Guest40284: there are typically several ways to skin a cat based on prerequisites in linux.
<escott> !away > kracker|away
<ubottu> kracker|away, please see my private message
<dcullen> Guest40284, you troll, change your nick, dnsmasq.conf can be understood by reading http://linux.die.net/man/8/dnsmasq
<Guest40284> is there anything else supposed to go into the hostname file other then the one line host name. Like can you have to host names in it so anybody could uses either or
<L3top> Joelixny: are you using bumblebee?
<Joelixny> L3top~ I am, but it doesn't solve any of my problems.
<Guest40284> to =2
<dcullen> Can someone PLEASE make Guest40284 get a real nick?
<L3top> Guest40284: If "something else" was supposed to go there... do you suppose every single iteration of ubuntu would not have it? There is no "supposed to". There is need, and method to solve for.
<Guest40284> well can it have more then one line or used in a different way then just that one line hostname. Basically can you have more then one hostname ?
<L3top> Joelixny: It sounds as if everything is being handled by the intel driver... and your prop driver for the discrete card is never being utilized. This hardware is simply unsupported, and making it work is catch as catch can. Bumblebee is your most likely working solution. If it doesnt... meh... you can try ironhide... but I would not put a lot of eggs in that basket. I am sorry.
<Guest40284> I know in dns you can have more then one domain  name linked to one ip
<L3top> Yes Guest40284. It can.
<Guest40284> so can the hostname for a system be more then 1 ? And what exactly is the difference between a hostname and a domain name that dns uses is it just the equivalent of WAN to LAN ips or something . or is there no differences ?
<L3top> Guest40284: perhaps it would be easier if rather than trying to explain everything you can possibly do with every major networking file... you state your need. This is a support channel, not a learning channel... though I exist here solely to learn and because I like helping people. I am not trying to be curt... but you are asking a whole lot of very open ended questions. I just want to help you. What do you need?
<bigot1> I have another one
<bigot1> is there any anti-virus software besides ClamTK?
<Joelixny> L3top~ I have the Nvidia drivers installed, and they work fine, once I'm able to boot. It takes about 10 tried to boot using the descrete GPU, but works flawless with the intel one. As far as I know, Bumblebee and IronHide run the OS on the intel GPU, while allowing to turn on/off and use the nvidia GPU on demand on another x server.
<Guest40284> hostname , samba share name / netbios name , domain name , ...etc confused which ones are the same which ones are different .....
<bigot1> is there any anti-virus software besides ClamTK?
<escott> !antivirus | bigot1
<ubottu> bigot1: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bigot1> ok
<Guest40284> Ok I want to know what the differences between samba share names / netbios / computer names / hostnames are all these the same or can they be different
<bigot1> is there a website with ubuntu apps to download like a top downloads site
<bigot1> ?
<Guest40284> for instance I can setup a samba share that is different then the hostname which is different then the domain name
<bigot1> is there one?
<L3top> Joelixny: That is not my understanding at all... the intel is the head, and it uses, intermittently based on need, the discrete gpu for rendering. You should not need to "boot to" the nvidia. The nvidia is turned off and on via acpi calls with preloaded modules to render the hard stuff... 3d/video accel/compositing
<dcullen> Guest40284, I will answer your question if you change your nick
<xangua> bigot1: software center
<bigot1> besides that
<kiran12> hi guys
<bigot1> I looked through all the apps there
<Guest40284> I guess the only way to keep track of what names to uses is what protocal or services your useing so this could be a lost cause
<bigot1> is there something else
<Guest40284> change it to what
<kiran12> i am new to ubuntu
<xangua> !behelpful | dcullen
<ubottu> dcullen: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dcullen> xangua, It's hard to be helpful when I can't type the bleddy nick
<Joelixny> L3top~ I disabled the IGPU in the BIOS, booting to windows works fine, but booting to Ubuntu only works after I try a lot of times.
<L3top> Guest40284: Do you have a support issue? This really is not the "teach me linux" channel... You might try #ubuntu-offtopic... because I do not see a problem here, other than your wanting to know things you do not.
<dcullen> xangua, and I can't remember the last time I was in a channel where Guest nicks were allowed for more than a few minutes
<L3top> Joelixny: windows has nothing to do with this discussion.
<Joelixny> L3top~ Well, the rest of my comment still stands, that was just to aid in demonstrating my point.
<escott> kracker[BDC], please turn that off
<kiran12> which is better ubuntu or debian?
<dcullen> !holy war
<L3top> Joelixny: I understand WHAT you are saying... there is not going to be a better answer I do not believe. Your hardware is completely unsupported. Some guys wrote some stuff to try and hack it together. There is no solution. nVidia has left you swinging in the wind. I am very sorry for this circumstance, and while I am not anti nVidia... I would not ever buy this product for use with linux.
<diffract|> kiran12: depends on your requirements
<dcullen> so ubottu doesn't know about holy wars?
<L3top> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest40284> basically if you are useing samba or sharing files you uses the netbios or samba name for the share the samba services is like a mini dns that resolves samba names to the ip address. host names are the same as local LAN dns names.... and DNS is just a larger version WAN based.... each run on different ports and have different services but are all in theory linked to the ip under question so when in doubt just uses the ip and look u
<Guest40284> p the name thru some services query. In theory you can make any services have many names for the same ip address ... thats how I will think of it
<L3top> Guest40284: Do you have an ubunut support question?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Okay, thanks. I guess I'm out of luck.
<L3top> !details | Guest40284
<ubottu> Guest40284: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3top> Joelixny: I am truly sorry. If you would like to experiment... I can try and disable the intel for the most part... however because the nvidia works THROUGH it.. I cannot turn it off... and as it is always found... I have to write some truly awful butchery code to try and get the system to ignore it.
<L3top> Joelixny: then you would always be using nVidia... but this stuff is very experimental... and will likely cause you more headaches than cure.
<dcullen> L3top, has he tried the "nv" driver?
<mgodzilla> hello.  i have a dell xps inspiron laptop w/ a broadcom bcm94309
<mgodzilla> for the life of me i cannot get the wifi adapter online - firmware missin'.  pls. help.
<L3top> dcullen: I am pretty sure nv is gone. nouveau or proprietary nvidia are all that remain
<dcullen> oh, dear
<L3top> !bcm4xxx | mgodzilla
<L3top> oops
<kracker[BDC]> escott: ok, I changed it back to one nick
<L3top> !bcm43xx | mgodzilla
<ubottu> mgodzilla: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Joelixny> L3top~ You work on Bumblebee project, right? What effects does disabling the IGPU in the bios have if not turning the IGPU?
<escott> kracker[BDC], thanks
<mgodzilla> thank you!
<kiran12> is there ubuntu tablet version, i want to install on my HP tablet
<muqman> I don't know wehre else to ask this but I have an old windows pc and I want to install ubuntu server onto it, I already made a separate partition, without overwriting windows. is this possible?
<L3top> I do NOT work with Bumblebee. I work on another project and find this situation an interesting puzzle... so I play with it.
<L3top> Joelixny: You have the ability to change the IGPU in bios?
<diffract|> muqman: yes it is
<dcullen> kiran12, Can't you use Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity on a tablet?
<muqman> can you help me out, with the installation then, I don't want to mess up :D
<Joelixny> L3top~ I have the ability to set the graphics to either "Optimus", "Integrated", or "discrete".
<muqman> I have my old pc here and I am just checking the server cd for integrity
<kiran12> thanks dcullen, do you have any installation guide
<L3top> Joelixny: if you set it to discrete, and boot... say a live disk assuming you cannot get into regular OS, I would be VERY curious as to the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<diffract|> muqman: it's simple, you just choose to install it on the newly created partition when you boot up the live cd.. you can use google for detailed instructions
<Joelixny> L3top~ I am on discrete, I booted by chosing "rescue mode" and then chosing to continue boot. Rescue mode also works only randomly, so I got lucky while trying that. I'll give you the output soon
<L3top> I would give you a shiny thing Joelixny for that. Something that sparkles in the sun.
<L3top> actually Joelixny... for the now I just need lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Joelixny> L3top~ 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [Quadro 2000M] [10de:0dda] (rev a1)
<L3top> actually Joelixny... for the now I just need lspci -nn | grep VGA | wc -l      if you were stingy...
<L3top> only one line Joelixny?
<Joelixny> yes
<muqman> ok, i'll give it a shot
<L3top> That is a horse of an entirely different color.
<L3top> Joelixny: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 | grep -i kernel
<Joelixny> L3top~ 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<L3top> that is not all it says...
<L3top> is nvidiafb and nouveau there?
<muqman> hey guys
<L3top> and it should say nvidia-current I would think
<muqman> for the server, I made a 50 gb partition
<muqman> so do I just select logical 52.4 gb?
<muqman> (I selected manual for partition)
<Joelixny> L3top~ Nope, that's all it says. I have the propietary drivers installed from the site.
<L3top> Joelixny: ah. I wouldnt do that. Complicates matters. What version driver are you running?
<diffract|> if you are sure that the 52.4gb refers to the target partition
<Joelixny> L3top~ 295.49
<L3top> Joelixny: from what site then?
<L3top> because that is nvidia-current-updates I believe
<Joelixny> L3top~ The official NVidia site
<Joelixny> I used the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.49.run
<L3top> Joelixny: they should be at 302.xx
<Jordan__> My laptop server thing seems to have powered off for no discernable reason. What logs can I check to see why?
<bigot1> do I need firewall app for ubuntu
<bigot1> ?
<L3top> oh... 64bit too.... darn Joelixny. I want to make this work now. You are killing me.
<Joelixny> L3top~ Is 64 bits a problem? Sorry
<L3top> Joelixny: for the record almost NONE of the optimus chipsets have bios control. That is the real stinker about them. What is this laptop out of curiosity?
<Jordan__> Anybody know where ubuntu would keep logs relating to errors or shutting down?
<Joelixny> L3top~ ThinkPad W520
 * L3top hearts lenovo
<muqman> I need some help here
<Joelixny> L3top~ So, with that will progress be possible?
<L3top> Joelixny: give me a few minutes... we can make this work... and if you are willing to sacrifice your battery and only run nvidia, we dont need bumblebee
<muqman> I am not sure how to install ubuntu server on a separate partition
<jt> how do i get and share files
<muqman> I have reached the step in which it says partition
<Joelixny> L3top~ That's actually what I've wanted all along, thanks!
<jt> anyone?
<muqman> and I want to keep windows
<muqman> can someone tell me how to use a partition I made from windows and use it as the ubuntu partition?
<muqman> please help me out?
<muqman> heelo?
<muqman> anyone there to help me
<RIsmos> muqman, i believe ubuntu can't use ntfs partitions (please correct if wrong) but fat32 and fat are accessible via linux
<muqman> shall I describe my situation?
<muqman> :
<RIsmos> linux can read ntfs partitions via the ntfs-3g library
<RIsmos> please
<Joelixny> muqman~ You want to format that partition (erasing everything in it ) and install ubuntu on it?
<Jordan__> Huh.. server overheated and shut off
<L3top> Joelixny: one thing real quick... apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates | grep Candidate      (big C... I dunno why people never do that)
<Jordan__> never would have guessed.
<muqman> ok, I am in the server installation and I have reached partition disks
<muqman> I have selected manual
<muqman> and I can see #5 is the disk I want to use
<escott> RIsmos, 3g can read/write ntfs. in kernel is set to read only
<Joelixny> L3top~   Candidate: 295.49-0ubuntu0.1
<RIsmos> ah ok, thanks escott i didn't know this last dealing was in 6.04 ubuntu
<muqman> RIsmos, so how do I select that disk and install ubuntu to it?
<escott> muqman, you cannot install ubuntu onto ntfs it is not a posix compliant filesystem
<muqman> ok then what do I do?
<L3top> Ok... so my recommendation, should you choose to accept it, is to follow the nvidia proceedures to uninstall the .run driver you got from them and stick to the repo... and also uninstall bumblebee Joelixny.
<muqman> I want to keep my previous os and files
<Guest40284> on windows is the computer name the equivalent to the hostname on linux
<escott> muqman, you will need to resize the windows partition
<muqman> ok
<muqman> I have 50 gb of free space
<muqman> not ntfs or anything
<L3top> Joelixny: Do you have an X window up btw? If so please pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<Guest40284> if so why can the computer name only be one name where as the hostname have multiple names for it?
<muqman> in the ubuntu server installer
<Joelixny> L3top~ Yes, wait a minute.
<muqman> shall I select create a new partition?
<L3top> Joelixny: Time I have. I hope you do too.
<muqman> escott?
<RIsmos> muqman, so i understand you're wanting to dual boot windows and ubuntu server while keeping existing files from the windows installation, disk is already partitioned separately? i may be confused
<muqman> hang on a sec
<Joelixny> L3top~ http://pastebin.com/mbQAeUWx
<RIsmos> please correct me if i'm wrong muqman
<muqman> wait
<muqman> brb
<RIsmos> kk
<L3top> Also Joelixny, if you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf I would like to see that too in pastebin.
<Joelixny> L3top~ I have a few, one for Nvidia, one for Intel and one for Bumblebee, and some clutchy non-working hacks that I tried to make while not understanding how it works at all. I'll paste the Nvidia one.
<Joelixny> L3top~ http://pastebin.com/GcPjTtJC
<L3top> Joelixny: it says, atm, that it is displaying at 1080p @ 50 hz. Please describe how you have this conected to what. eg hdmi to my TV or on my laptop display. as for xorg.conf... it is like Highlander... there can be only one. I want /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> That is the saddest xorg.conf I have ever seen... almost.
<muqman> how do I choose which partition to install ubuntu on?
<dcullen> l o l
<muqman> I have the partitioning done
<muqman> 50gb ext4
<Joelixny> L3top~ I have it using the laptop display, and I meant I have other copies, but I pasted the one that's being used. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Baralabite> G'day, I'm not sure if this is  the best place to ask, but where's the download link to Squid Quota: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/squidquota/
<muqman> use as: ext4 journalling file system
<muqman> ??
<dcullen> ah, well, it's been fun folks
<dcullen> adios
<Baralabite> Do I download the source and go from there?
<Baralabite> Bye!
<muqman> so can someone tell me how I choose this partition
<L3top> Night dcullen. Hope to se eyou again
<Baralabite> Thanks again
<muqman> I am confused
<muqman> ...
<muqman> -_-
<FloodBot1> muqman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcullen> Take it easy, Baralabite, L3top
<Joelixny> muqman~ Yes, use etx4, or etx3, which ever you'd like
<jt> can anyone tell me what version of torrent is the latest version
<muqman> got that so how do I select this to install ubuntu on
<Joelixny> It should say something about mountpoint, chose /. muqman
<L3top> Joelixny: please give me the output of: cvt 1920 1080 50
<muqman> k
<muqman> it is set to /
<RIsmos> should just format it and mark it as / (rootfs)
<muqman> what is boot flag?
<Joelixny> L3top~ # 1920x1080 49.93 Hz (CVT 2.07M9) hsync: 55.62 kHz; pclk: 141.50 MHz
<Joelixny> Modeline "1920x1080_50.00"  141.50  1920 2032 2232 2544  1080 1083 1088 1114 -hsync +vsync
<muqman> it is set to off
<muqman> will I still install the server to it>
<muqman> ?
<L3top> muqman: seriously... just keep all of this on one line. Trying to help people and scroll back because you hit enter every 4 words makes my life difficult. I am married... my life is difficult enough. Do not use enter as punctuation.
<scottj> I think I heard about a ubuntu-based gnome shell distro recently, anyone know the name?
<escott> muqman, flags dont matter
<alchemist9> scottj: debian?
<scottj> alchemist9: a new distro :)
<muqman> ok so I just click save, it will install the server os to the partition with mountpoint set as / and file system set as ext4? not the ntfs? (just need to make sure because I have no interest in destroying windows)
<alchemist9> I tryed...
<L3top> ty muqman for your effort. Greatly appreciated.
<Joelixny> muqman~ wait, stop
<muqman> L3to lol so do I hit finish partitioning and write changes to disk? I need to confirm it... so I am sure
<muqman> yes Joelixny?
<Joelixny> muqman~ Did you chose the one that had windows as your partition? If so it will format it and destroy windows, and install Ubuntu on it.
<Seo007> Is your website on page 1 of Google? http://bit.ly/LYh99L
<Baralabite> >:D Buh Bye windows!
<muqman> can I pm u Joelnxy, this is getting to crowded for me?
<Joelixny> muqman~ You may
<ladiesman> whats the difference between a cache domain server and one that is not. isn't this stuff just set by the TTL anyway
<L3top> Joelixny: can I now have the full output of xrandr in a pastebin
<jerkface03> I made an init.d script using the skeleton template. Everything works fine. The only problem is that the current directroy is set to /, which means that all my log files are being written to /, which is wrong. Is there anyway to fix this? Putting in cd /my_custom_directory as the first command in do_start doesn't help
<jerkface03> Or, maybe it does work, but it isn't writing the file to that folder
<jerkface03> and the user running the init.d script is root
<jerkface03> so I think it should be
<L3top> jerkface03:  have you looked at other files in init.d for a solution?
<Baralabite> What is the best way of limiting the quota of a squid user?
<Joelixny> L3top~ http://pastebin.com/2Q668VQv
<jerkface03> L3top: I haven't seen much in them
<escott> jerkface03, what are you running that doesn't allow the log directory to be specified?
<L3top> jerkface03: I define my own logs using tee... which is all I joine init.d scripts to... I may not be of much help.
<jerkface03> escott: It's a Java process that logs to files in the current directory.
<jerkface03> Also, it looks as if hte init.d script doesn't start up when the system boots
<jerkface03> Is there anything I need to do other tahn writing it and putting it into the init.d folder and setting the right permissions on the file?
<L3top> Joelixny: please sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<ladiesman> so one can have as many non-authorititative dns server on the same domain and they don't collide ? i.e they are more just forwarding dns queries to the authorititative dns server ,...etc ... How then are these different then dnsmasq forwarders ?
<L3top> Joelixny: once installed please give me the output of: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<Joelixny> L3top~ Installed
<akr> hi guys
<akr> anyone know how to convert a 3gp in avidemux to avi or mp4? I can't get the audio to work, only video...
<ladiesman> so then non-authorititative dns server are just dnsmasq software forwarders that remember / cache some of there queries but the authoritive dns must make the changes to affect the ip to name resolution unless the cache was somehow changed :)
<ladiesman> I see now said the blindman
<mgodzilla> L3top, thanks for the link - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<mgodzilla> how do i do this?   "you can download the firmware by simply installing the b43-fwcutter package which does the download and setup for you automatically."
<mgodzilla> my apologies for bein' a shade of n00b green.
<jamie_> Hey everyone, I'm having some issues with my Nvidia driver on my Macbook Pro. It plays videos in 'negative'.
<xangua> !info b43-fwcutter | mgodzilla
<xangua> sudo apt-get install packagename
<ubottu> mgodzilla: b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:015-9 (precise), package size 18 kB, installed size 73 kB
<mgodzilla> thank you :)
<ladiesman> is there away to check if a dns server is authoritive or not
<L3top> ladiesman... Guest40284 I take it?
<ladiesman> yup
<SolarisBoy> ladiesman: yes
<S4H4N_> Hi guys...I'm on 11.04 and hoping to get latest soon..But now I want to install "wine"...Please tell me how to download it as a package so I can install it on 11.04 now and later on 12.04 without downloading it AGAIN..
<SolarisBoy> ladiesman: plenty one simple one is use dnstracer - it will mark which one is authoritive
<L3top> <L3top> Joelixny: once installed please give me the output of: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<xangua> S4H4N_: sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest89362> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: running '/usr/sbin/adduser' failed: /usr/sbin/adduser returned an error (1): adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<Guest89362> via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<Guest89362> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<SolarisBoy> you will need to install it if you dont have it - dnstracer -s 4.2.2.2 <domain.com>
<ladiesman> excellent is there any tool that allows you to view the cached entries of an non-authorititative dns server
<jt> media/
<jt> ?
<S4H4N_> xangua : Then where will I find that package file??
<jamie_> I'm running 11.04, have the accelerated graphics driver showing activated 'but not currently in use'.
<L3top> jamie_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Joelixny> L3top~ No output
<jamie_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9400M] [10de:0863] (rev b1)
<L3top> derp. Joelixny please pastebin the output of: sudo ddcprobe
<xangua> S4H4N_: i don't get what you said
<Guest89362>  Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series
<Joelixny> L3top~ http://pastebin.com/wVxHPf34
<L3top> jamie_: that card should have no issue with the nvidia-current driver. I do not know what is blocking its use.
<L3top> Joelixny: most of the issue I am having at this point... is that your LVDS is failing to give me EDID data I need.
<S4H4N_> xangua : What I want is to download Wine as a "installation package"..So I will able to install it again and again without downloading it again...
<jamie_> It worked before, but recently had this issue.
<xangua> S4H4N_: wine is the package name for wine...
<DWSR> Can anyone help me with getting AMD Catalyst to work? I try to launch it and it tells me that I don´t have the AMD driver installed (which I do, according to the Additional Drivers applet), or that I need to use `aticonfig`, which I´ve done. Any thoughts?
<xangua> !info wine | S4H4N_
<ubottu> S4H4N_: wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Joelixny> L3top~ What do you think might be causing that? I can try to fix it
<L3top> You can't. It is a hardware thing. Your monitor is shy and thinks my free candy van is sketchy so it wont talk to me.
<L3top> We will try a couple of things. Wont blow anything up.
<Joelixny> L3top~ Ok, awaiting orders.
<smax> hi
<smax> Why does ubuntu automattically unassign the ip address shortly after statically assigning it?  I can't have that.  I just bricked a router flashing it.
<jamie_> I'm gonna re-install the driver again. Thanks for trying to help. . .
<NMachado> Hi everyone,have a nice one you all :)
<akr> anyone know how I can convert 3gp to avi in avidemux?
<smax> Friggen network manager sucks.
<L3top> Ok Joelixny. Lets backup that /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use this instead. http://pastebin.com/FqmPC46d
<L3top> Joelixny: Please reboot.
<L3top> after
<L3top> Joelixny: clearly if you can't see stuff, revert and reboot again.
<L3top> Joelixny: Oh... forgot... please sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates       before that reboot
<Joelixny> L3top~ Ok, understood. Wait, do I uninstall the nvidia drivers and bumblebee now?
<L3top> Joelixny sorry, I though you already had. So... to refresh... uninstall bumblebee, nvidia driver... apt-get install repo nvidia driver, cp over our new xorg.conf, then reboot :)
<Joelixny> Do I just sudo apt-get remove bumblebee?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Do I just sudo apt-get remove bumblebee? Also, I also have bumblebee-nvidia, I unistall that too, right?
<Guest89362> 泣いていいよ
<NastyNaz> Guest89362: the grammar you use suggests you copied that straight from an anime
<NastyNaz> Guest89362: you're really cool
<thevoid> hey folks,  i think this topic has been beat to death, but i'm at a loss.  i'm trying to browse smb shares with a win7hp machine.  but failing.  has anyone gotten win7hp  to access smb shares?
<S4H4N_> Where can I find a .deb file for wine 1.4
<jake_> anyone on here active?
<jake_> I need some assistance
<NMachado> S4H4N_, try google, but i'll give you a hand
<semitones> jake_: i do parkour
<Joelixny> jake_~ Just ask and whoever can will help you
<L3top> correct sorry Joelixny... grabbed a smoke.
<NMachado> S4H4N_, http://www.winehq.org/download/
<Joelixny> It's ok, L3top. How about the Nvidia driver? It was installed from a bash file
<jake_> I'm on xubuntu 12.04 and I have tried everything to get compiz working searched and searched. I need a straight forward guide
<MikeS11> jake_: http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/05/installing-compiz-on-xubuntu-1204.html
<L3top> Joelixny: there should be a README with regard to uninstalling... worst case scenario it will be on nvidias site. I meant for you to be doing that while I was generating your xorg... sorry for not being clear.
<Joelixny> It's ok, sorry for taking so long. L3top
<L3top> Like I said... time I got. Your hardware interests me :)
<S4H4N_> NMachado : Thanks..But http://www.winehq.org/download/debian here I can't find anything...
<rrod666> hey, can anyone link me to the UI for UNR?
<rrod666> preferably in tar.gz or something
<d[^^]b> im argentinian and i hate my country
<d[^^]b> i like the european union and usa
<d[^^]b> but argentina is shit
<rrod666> d[^^]b: dude coming from an american, canada is where it is at lol
<chu> d[^^]b, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<L3top> d[^^]b:  this is an ubuntu support channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat... and the language is NOT allowed
<d[^^]b> [chu] im sorry
<d[^^]b> sorry
<Fyodorovna> jake_, this looks like a good link, the fusion-icon can be quite helpull as a compiz restart set it up,  http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/05/installing-compiz-on-xubuntu-1204.html
<NMachado> S4H4N_, maybe this is what you're  looking for?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/Source/wine-1.4.tar.bz2/download
<Baralabite> Excuse me? Err, how could Implement quota management in squid?
<jake_> The thing is i have both compiz and the fusion icon but my window borders disapear or act weird
<jackarg> ello
<Baralabite> hi
<jake_> hi both of you
<S4H4N_> NMachado : Can you please tell me how install this tar.bz2 ..
<Baralabite> I know this is probably not the best place to ask that question
<mneptok> S4H4N_: you absolutely *need* the cutting edge version of WINE?
<muqman> ubuntu server hostname lookup failure?
<muqman> how do I fix this?
<muqman> please help me as I just installed the server os and I need it to work??
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  in the link i sent you you can choose wich version of wineyou want
<Hilikus> i have a laptop that dims and locks the screen after 1 minute of inactivity. is there any way to make ubuntu disable these 2 settings when an external monitor is plugged?
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  and tou untar,you need to open  a terminal and then:  tar -zxvf yourfile.tar.gz
<muqman> ummm...
<muqman> anyone here who can help me out??
<mneptok> S4H4N_: i would not install a tarball. there are better options.
<anton1207> muqman, are you using any proxy?
<muqman> i dont think so
<S4H4N_> mneptok : hmm..???
<anton1207> hmmm
<mneptok> S4H4N_: you absolutely *need* the cutting edge version of WINE?
<muqman> I am trying to connect to wifi using ubuntu server os for the first time
<bobweaver> mneptok,  doesent playonlinux do all that for you and manange all wine versions getting them from the db ?
<evilytwisted> Hi, has anyone here played postal2 native on linux?
<muqman> and I have tried following:http://serverfault.com/questions/142225/connect-to-wep-wireless-network-by-command-line-on-ubuntu
<S4H4N_> mneptok : The latest version that is STABLE..
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  maybe mneptok can help you better in finding that deb file you're after :) i need to go too, well i hope you'llfind what you need :) i'm a mere translator, have a nice one! :)
<mneptok> S4H4N_: the package in the default repos does not satisfy your needs?
<L3top> evilytwisted: this is a support channel. Do you have a support question?
<evilytwisted> yeah actually i do
<evilytwisted> the question i have is relevant to postal 2 though
<bobweaver> S4H4N_,  Play on linux IMHO is great for managing wine
<mneptok> bobweaver: i have no experience with playonlinux
<evilytwisted> L3top:  i cant get sound to work through the native game  not the one running through wine
<d[^^]b> Linux malware claims to be free but if Android is based on linux and has malware that means that when an operating system are amplified starting to be a victim of Trojans and other?
<jake_> has anyone tried the new pinguy os?
<mneptok> S4H4N_: ?
<evilytwisted> I read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408709  but it didnt give me much help
<xangua> !ot | d[^^]b
<ubottu> d[^^]b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<muqman> ok
<kerr> ...
<muqman> i fixed the scan error
<muqman> but when I type in key and my password on quotes
<kerr> is xchat good for term chat>
<S4H4N_> mneptok : Actually that's not the case.. I need to download it as a *FILE* (like a setup file in windows)..Then I will able install it again and again WITHOUT downloading it again...
<evilytwisted> it is a ubuntu support quetion...
<bobweaver> mneptok,  you can choose the version that you want to use it gets it for you makes virtual drives has all the wine setup for games and what not meaning that it sets up all dependency's and what not
<muqman> it says invalid argument for "password"
<mneptok> S4H4N_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<anton1207> muqman, without quotes, if there's any in your provider's info sheet
<mneptok> bobweaver: i'd trust packages designed for a specific architecture. a PPA is my last resort.
<evilytwisted> like i said before its relevant to that game,  i followed this instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408709  which i got http://pastebin.com/c9uD5nEs  i cant play sound in postal 2 native for linux
<mneptok> bobweaver: s/architecture/distribution/
<evilytwisted> could someone help me with that?
<muqman> i have tried that and I am recieving the same error
<L3top> Doin ok Joelixny?
<anton1207> muqman, strange...
<Joelixny> L3top~ Yes, currently downloading nvidia-current-updates, 47% done.
<muqman> ok how woud I scroll through the result of scan?
<L3top> Just checkin. :)
<S4H4N_> NMachado : tar -zxvf wine-1.4.tar.bz2
<S4H4N_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<S4H4N_> tar: Child returned status 1
<S4H4N_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Hilikus> i have a laptop that dims and locks the screen after 1 minute of inactivity. is there any way to make ubuntu disable these 2 settings when an external monitor is plugged?
<anton1207> muqman, try ctrl+pgup & ctrl+pgdown, or just pgup pgdown
<muqman> nope
<muqman> neither way
<bobweaver> S4H4N_,  mneptok   this is playon linux (well mine)  >> http://imagebin.org/221493
<anton1207> muqman, oops, sorry, try shift instead of ctrl :)
<kritvit> hello there
<somethinginteres> is there a way for me to a download an Ubuntu ISO that includes the latest updates? I want to do a fresh install but not re-download updates if possible
<L3top> S4H4N_: try not to flood. multiple lines should go in pastebin. tar xjvf wine-1.4.tar.bz2
<muqman> ok anton1207, please send me the bash to connect to the network named "candy" with the password of "pizza1121"
<kritvit> without having any issues booting.
<mneptok> S4H4N_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  downloadthis,sorry i was wrong to tell you to untar that file: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  this will work, it's a bit large but that'll do
<bobweaver> S4H4N_,  play on linux connects to the wine db ok so you can install any version of wine that is in the data base and it also 100% dose all that work untaring and installing and configuring and is a gui
<mneptok> bobweaver: and unsupported
<bobweaver> mneptok,  what do you mean unsupported ?
<mneptok> bobweaver: there are discussions about whether or not to support PPAs here. questions about playonlinux in this channel will get referred elsewhere. make sure people know that.
<NMachado> S4H4N_, bobweaver's right download that from that link or do the command l3top gave you asthe one i gave you before was wrong, sorry about that
<bobweaver> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<mneptok> bobweaver: a bit late for the official package info now that other users are suggesting people download stuff from the web.
 * mneptok sighs
<anton1207> muqman, i couldn't connect to your wifi, it's too far from me. maybe i'm stupid a bit? ))
<bobweaver> ahh thanks mneptok  for the heads up
<mneptok> NMachado: downloading random tarballs and such from websites is not how software is preferably installed and maintained in Ubuntu.
<muqman> :D just thought you could give me the bash script...
<anton1207> muqman, :D no, i haven't any ))
<NMachado> mneptok what's wrong with you?? certainly are here more older member that said nothing about what i was saying, i was just helping him.. lol please do not tell me that you only download things from USC..ok fine my bad :)
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  it's up to you, i helpedyou till where i could maybe some users, know how to help you best :) cheers
<mneptok> NMachado: you started with "what's wrong with you" and ended with a smiley. it's a very mixed message.
<S4H4N_> NMachado : Thanks a lot...
<NMachado> nmpetok i'm a little bit crazy, but it's up tou you to get the meaning of the phrase,i did no harm to you and didn't disrepected you
<S4H4N_> mneptok : Thanks...
<mneptok> S4H4N_: install either the playonlinux package or the PPA version of WINE. but use Ubuntu packages.
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  try that command that L3top corrected for me and untar that file
<S4H4N_> bobweaver : thanks..
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  or download that .deb file and you'regood to go!
<Joelixny> L3top~ Ok, done. About to restart.
<mneptok> NMachado: please stop recommending tarballs until we figure out of an actual Ubuntu package will work
<bobweaver> S4H4N_,  np have fun with what ever you are doing with wine :)
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  the .deb file of playonlinux that bobweaver mentioned also
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  that will do thesame of wine because it's just a graphical frontend for it
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  somethings can just be uncomplicated if we want to :)
<ki4ro_> .
<NMachado> S4H4N_,  sorry but i really need to go now,you can ask for other ways to do that, i just gave you my opinion and help, because i did the same once, because i had a problem similar to yours. Be well and i hope you can get what you want! Anytime you need :) hope to see you soon
<Joelixny> L3top~ I restarted, but when x starts, it flickers a bit and then hangs in a light purple screen.
<L3top> .
<muqman> someone please help me out here!!
<muqman> http://serverfault.com/questions/409468/cannot-connect-to-wifi-ubuntu-server
<kevinlu310> My Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is keeping logout automatically and randomly. Anybody is suffering from similar problem? How can I fix it? It is really annoying.
<DarKnight2012> is there any way I can check what IP addresses have logged into my Ubuntu via ssh?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Also, using my former xorg.conf works, but with a very low resolution, such as when I would use my xorg.conf meant for Nvidia with intel, and viceversa. On top the ttys are also low resolution, like always when using the Nvidia GPU.
<DarKnight2012> kevinlu310: did you check /var/log/syslog?
<VirtualBlackness> !nomodeset | Sorry Joelixny, have some issues of my own over here... try this please.
<ubottu> Sorry Joelixny, have some issues of my own over here... try this please.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kevinlu310> DarKnight2012: No, let me check.
<Joelixny> VirtualBlackness~ Thanks, I'll try it.
<Ayoo> Please don't use swear words my 9 year old song uses this channel.
<Ayoo> son*
<redliner> Hi there
<redliner> Anyone familiar with OpenModeller?
<mariocatch_work> Hello Ubuntu folks :) I have a question regarding Ubuntu setup on a Windows 7 laptop.
<unknownbit> how's ubuntu running in  apu?
<mariocatch_work> I get this error after rebooting my laptop and selecting the Ubuntu boot: windows failed to start ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr missing or corrupt
<mariocatch_work> This is a new Sony Vaio S series laptop trying to dual boot w/ windows 7
<tauame> hi guys, i need some help with default .bash_login file... I miss overwritten it with another .bash_login of my own. I want to know what is the default code of the .bash_login file so i can be sure i didnt mess anything up. Thank you
<kevinlu310> DarKnight2012: I just checked /var/log/syslog. I did see some failed events, but I don't know what those error message is meaning actually.
<DarKnight2012> kevinlu310: you may try to pastebin those message here and someone with knowledge can try to help
<tauame> what is the default code for the file .bash_login in the home directory?
<karl> ciao
<smw> Hi all. I just hooked up a bluetooth headset but it is not showing up as an option in the sound settings. Anyone know anything about this?
<Jrod-V1> Are you familar with the terminal?
<smw> Jrod-V1, who are you asking?
<Jrod-V1> @smv you sorry :)
<smw> smw ;-). but yes, I am
<Jrod-V1> One thing that come to mind is to check what "dmesg" or "lspci" says
<Jrod-V1> *comes
<smw> Jrod-V1, the bluetooth gui paired it
<smw> [256138.689053] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6
<Jrod-V1> Ok sometimes you may see hardware errors with that. hmm thats strange
<smw> but that is probably for the new dongle
<Jrod-V1> ahh. Yeah becuase it should see a headset
<Jrod-V1> can you use the bluetooth dongle to connect anything else?
<smw> don't have anything else to connect
<smw> but it correctly recognized my device
<smw> and my device says it is paired
<tauame> what is the default code for the file .bash_login in the home directory?
<smw> (as does ubuntu)
<lcc> can a kernel build cause /dev/cdrom to not show up?
<lcc> I now have to do eject /dev/sr0
<smw> tauame, there is no default that I know of
<tauame> ok, ty
<smw> tauame, there is a .bash_logout by default
<tauame> I saw that one
<Jrod-V1> smw , It sounds like it is not being reconized as a audio device then
<kevinlu310> DarKnight2012: I posted part of the log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101272/. Could someone help me to find out the root cause of auto logout issue of my Ubuntu 12.04 system? Thanks a lot.
<smw> Jrod-V1, yes, I imagine that is the case
<tauame> but i miss overwritten the original .bash_login, so I thought I messed up here, but then its ok
<smw> Jrod-V1, heh, now xbmc is unhappy: there is no soundcard
<smw> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<VirtualBlackness> that was a long time. I expect there were problems Joelixny
<smw> Jrod-V1, time to restart :-\
<Jrod-V1> ahh man. perhaps a confilt
<Jrod-V1> :(
<Joelixny> VirtualBlackness~ Well, the usual struggle to boot, the nomodeset didn't work. Same result, the xorg.conf you gave me doesn't allow me to start x
<VirtualBlackness> Ok Joelixny. I will revisit it.
<VirtualBlackness> Joelixny: I expect it has to do with the hsync/vrefresh I cannot get from your EDID
<Joelixny> What are those?
<dougb> is there a flag to set to rsync without sending file/directory permissions?
<Joelixny> VirtualBlackness~ If this helps, when ever it fails to boot and I'm on recovery mode, the error messages say something about the sda and sata.
<tking> hi guys, i know this sound stupid, i am using ubuntu 12.04LTS what is the version called? is it nautilus or precise pangolin or precise oneric al this names confuses me
<Joelixny> VirtualBlackness~ I tried to copy what it said, but the screen went black before I could copy all of it. Oh, and I was dropped into a busybox, but I couldn't type anything.
<xangua> !12.04 | tking
<ubottu> tking: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<smw> Jrod-V1, reboot did not help
<Jrod-V1> Can XBMC start without it paired now?
<tking> xangua what is nautilus
<quixotedon> tking: nautilus is file explorer
<tking> quixotedon, the home folder or the dash?
<quixotedon> yeah, that's right tking
<VirtualBlackness> Joelixny: the xorg has nothing to do with your hard drive.... I don't know what those are about. In the meantime sudo touch /forcefsck    and reboot. It will check your drive for errors, however the inability to boot is due to this x config
<tking> quixotedon, u mean both are right or just 1?
<Jrod-V1> swn, did you do a serach on your headset model number?
<quixotedon> tking: oh, sorry, when you click the home folder, it opens a window of file explorer. Nautilus is the name for the file explorer app
<tking> quixotedon, alright thx
<Jrod-V1> I gotta take off all. sorry I  coun't have been of much help.
<Joelixny> VirtualBlackness~ No matter what xorg.conf I have, I still boot the same. The problem is starting x, with the wrong xorg.conf. When I can't boot, I get those errors saying that and something like, "Gave up waiting for root something" and lists some reasons why it might be. This only happens when I use the discrete card though.
<joosengee> hi everybody
<phix> hi Dr joosengee!
<joosengee> I love ubuntu so much, it can make the job closest windows.
<Dayofswords> wait what?
<Joelixny> VirtualBlackness~ I will do the fsck and reboot
<joosengee> in ubuntu, How can I view the history of job that someone use his computer.
<joosengee> Please help me.
<joosengee> Hi, please help me.
<Lil> joosengee, Not sure I understand what your asking.
<joosengee> I need to see the history the I use pc in the ubuntu.
<kainsys> try to see the log /var/log/syslog
<Lil> That still doesn't narrow it down. History of what? browsing history? commands they used?
<tking> how do i check if firewall is enabled?
<JOHNNYCASH> what is the proper drive format for ubuntu 12.04
<VirtualBlackness> ext4 JOHNNYCASH.
<JOHNNYCASH> affirmative.
<joosengee> in the syslog it show only a day that is current day or not?
<joosengee> I see only today.
<Lil> joosengee, It might have archived the older logs?
<joosengee> ok I will see it again.
<lotuspsychje> how come i can' t see hidden files with sux on the other user (nautilus)?
<Lil> anyone got a link to a page that shows the costs involved with landscape?
<qubits> free email addresses at xor.cx available
<qubits> please goto the community page of xor.cx to chat with us about further details
<joosengee> how can i send to command to shutdown the pc that run windows by using buntu command.
<Lil> joosengee, is it running in a VM ?
<joosengee> some time I don't have a comfortable to walk and shutdown pc.
<joosengee> what is VM?
<joosengee> pls tell me about that?
<joosengee> or send the detail to me by classicthais@gmail.com
<joosengee> Thank you for about your help.
<joosengee> windows is not runing in virtual machines.
<joosengee> May I have lunch and will come back to talk to everybody again.
<flippyfeet> Hello
<kezzawd> hi all
<flippyfeet> I need help
<ReXiO> Hi
<bbotf> hi
<flippyfeet> bye
<bbotf> Hi all, anyone know how to eliminate tearing with an nvidia gpu? I have enabled vsync in nvidia-settings both for gl and xserver. (im using unity 2d, i cant even find an option in compiz settings manager for vsync)... any ideas?
<registerednick> ubottu: dummyhead
<bbotf> Hi all, anyone know how to eliminate tearing with an nvidia gpu? I have enabled vsync in nvidia-settings both for gl and xserver. (im using unity 2d, i cant even find an option in compiz settings manager for vsync)... any ideas?
<thevoid> is your refresh rate set to 60?
<thevoid> if so try setting it to 59.94
<registerednick> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<roothorick> trying to install Sun JDK from a PPA because minecraft. sun-java6-bin won't install because it needs sun-java6-jre which won't install because it needs sun-java6-bin which won't install because.....
<roothorick> and "apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin" gives BOTH errors and doesn't install anything
<roothorick> so.... what do I do
<jagginess> roothorick, bs
<jagginess> roothorick, jdk is for development..
<bbotf> It is set to 60. 59.xx is not an option i can choose from
<roothorick> yeah, I know. I get those two confused. I need to install the JRE
<jagginess> roothorick, java is already in the repos, dunno why you download the non-dpkg one
<jagginess> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
 * jagginess also says to check out "galternatives" to set the preferred java binary
<roothorick> jagginess: OpenJDK is. LWJGL is next to useless in OpenJDK.
<roothorick> I need *ORACLE* JRE
<asses> does anyone here like anal
<registerednick> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<quaisi> hi I'm on 12.04 - when I type thunderbird --version I get Thunderbird 3.1.  If I try to add the stable mozilla thunderbird it tells me i'm already at the latest version - i thought the most stable was around version 13?
<roothorick> jagginess: yes, but I need to install the damned JRE in the first place
<joosengee> Hi
<joosengee> I come back
<joosengee> About the ubuntu, I can delete /var/log/syslog or not?
<Areckx> I am receiving an error recently when trying to SSH into my iPhone, it says Could not open location 'sftp://root@192.168.1.142/'
<quaisi> areckx - I'm not an expert but I would check the preferences in the app on the iphone
<registerednick> ;
<weiyang> hi,all , my cpu is Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2540M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<weiyang> can i install 64bit version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> weiyang: try it and it will tell you at install
<quaisi> weiyang http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760024
<rajumoh> he he
<joosengee> Someone can talk to me into room of this chat?
<jagginess> weiyang, yes, it's the amd64 iso (or may be labelled as x86_64 iso download)
<weiyang> width: 32 bits
<t4nk301> Hi
<jagginess> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<weiyang> jagginess, just find amd64 version
<t4nk301> I m getting dis error while editing crontab of root on ubuntu 8.04 -  "sudo fcrontab -e 22:40:44 fcrontab : editing root's fcrontab 22:41:29 could not open /etc/fcron.allow: Permission denied"
<jagginess> weiyang, the "amd64" branch is used for intel's x86_64 also.
<t4nk301> What can be the problem ??
<weiyang> jagginess,  thanks
<jagginess> weiyang, (choose your flavor-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ) (don't download the 'windows installer' version-- this one is crap and not a real native installer)
<jagginess> weiyang, (choose '64 bit' of course)
<quaisi> hi I'm on 12.04 - when I type thunderbird --version I get Thunderbird 3.1.  If I try to add the stable mozilla thunderbird it tells me i'm already at the latest version - i thought the most stable was around version 13?
<weiyang> jagginess, thanks
<t4nk301> I m getting dis error while editing crontab of root on ubuntu 8.04 -  "sudo fcrontab -e 22:40:44 fcrontab : editing root's fcrontab 22:41:29 could not open /etc/fcron.allow: Permission denied"
<tking> hi guys how do i view apps opened in the current workspace?
<rajumoh> quaisi: i have 11.10 and thunderbird 13.0.1 installed/upgraded from sources.  have done a apt-get update and then tried to upgrade it from package manager ?
<tking> pls i cant watch youtube videos on firefox and opera keeps saying shockwave flash has crashed!
<quaisi> thanks rajumoh - yes I have done multiple apt-get update && apt-get upgrade commands - i've added the thunderbird ppa /thunderbird-stable and upgraded and still have 3.1 which is very bizarre
<lotuspsychje> tking: did you download flash from software centre
<tking> not sure
<tking> i think i downloaded it from the website
<lotuspsychje> tking:try to install that1
<rajumoh> quaisi: coud be that dpkg is broken some way have u tried
<rajumoh> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tking> lotuspsychje, from the website or terminal, cos i can see yum, rpm and tar,gz
<jagginess> dpkg -C is same
<lotuspsychje> tking: install the one from software centre not from web
<quaisi> thanks again rajumoh but that hasn't worked either - do you know what version of thunderbird 12.04 comes with?
<tking> lotuspsychje, it is showing installed, that means its from the SC
<lotuspsychje> tking: maybe try uninstall and back install, then reboot
<rajumoh> quaisi: btw, i never installed thinderbird from mozila repo. it came listed in repo . as for of the top of my head i think 12.04 comes with thunderbird 11 i think
<tking> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> tking: are you up to date also?
<tking> lotus yes, i did it 1hr ago
<lotuspsychje> tking:ok, flash can be triggy sometimes, installing original or web version
<jagginess> rajumoh, thunderbird.. thinderbird is for thin minded people
<jagginess> lotuspsychje, triggy!=tricky
<lotuspsychje> cool an on-chat vocabelarie
<rajumoh> jagginess: sorry, did not get the joke :-(
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Joelixny> VirtualBlackness~ Phew, that was a ride. Anyway, I got some info on why it won't boot, should I PM you the error message?
<l3d> doing a partial upgrade will that mess up my 10.10 install cuase i hate  11.10 and above
<rajumoh> l3d: partial upgrade ?
<lotuspsychje> l3d:what u mean by partial
<quaisi> thanks for the help - i will remove and then reboot and then install from the software centre and see if that works at all
<rajumoh> np
<tking> anyway lotuspsychje how do i see all opened windows in workspace
<lotuspsychje> tking: theres a hotkey with ccsm, not sure wich
<l3d> says not all updates can be installed wants to do that in order to install them
<lotuspsychje> tking:got ccsm installed?
<lotuspsychje> l3d:as long as you dont choose distro upgrade, you are fine
<rogst> tking: Super+W ?
<l3d> k
<lotuspsychje> l3d: ubuntu precise is higly recommended though...
<lotuspsychje> l3d: if you dont like unity changes you can run precise with gnome shell and run classic or something
<tking> rogst, lotuspsychje, i hv ccsm installed and i thought i use to click something and everything shows in a workspace without using super+w i cant remember if there is a botton or icon to clicj that displays it instead of shortcut keys
<rogst> tking: like the workspace switcher in the launcher ?
<tking> rogst, yes
<tking> how do i install rpm files pls
<rogst> tking: I guess you could create a custom .desktop file and stick it to the lanucher that does the Super+W for you
<geirha> !apm | tking
<geirha> !rpm | tking
<ubottu> tking: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<qubits> hey
<qubits> Something aptitude did made my raid data vol go away
<qubits> can someone help me to mount it back
<LigH> Greetings.
<LigH> update-manager asks me to report an unsolvable problem, including a specific error message. Unfortunately doesn't tell me how and where to report...
<LigH> http://paste.frubar.net/15030
<SuperMiguel> is there an app to stream from ubuntu to a airplay speaker?
<LigH> SuperMiguel: XBMC?
<SuperMiguel> LigH: can XBMC connect to them?
<LigH> Google [ ubuntu airplay ] - top 5 hit.
<LigH> Google [ ubuntu airplay server ] as well.
<SuperMiguel> ya but i think XBMC acts as a server
<SuperMiguel> i want ubuntu to be a client
<SuperMiguel> Totem will do but it only works with movie player
<SuperMiguel> i want play web audio
<LigH> Sorry, no practical experience on my side.
<SuperMiguel> LigH: no problem boss
<LigH> No boss...
<LigH> update-manager asks me to report an unsolvable problem, including a specific error message. Unfortunately doesn't tell me how and where to report...
<LigH> 'sudo apt-get check' does not report errors.
<LigH> Synaptic reports that some package sources could not be downloaded.
<LigH> http://paste.frubar.net/15030
<geirha> LigH: Deleting the partially downloaded lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ and running apt-get update again usually resolves that
<radamashe> howdy
<geirha> LigH: I'm not sure why it happens exactly, but I suspect it's the mirror that had some "hick-up"
<radamashe> so does anyone know how to setup wmfs? or awesome? and configure it
<LigH> I am a bit concerned about "precise-security/*/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]"
<MikeS11> radamashe: I use it. I wouldn't consider my installation very customized though.
<radamashe> MikeS11: can you explain how to install it?
<MikeS11> radamashe: sudo apt-get install awesome awesome-extra
<radamashe> what about wmfs?
<MikeS11> radamashe: Well, because it is window manager from *scratch*; the whole point is to build it yourself. For more information: http://wmfs.info/
<geirha> LigH: It can't find the package file on the german mirror. I'd try switching to the main server until that german mirror gets fixed
<ramkr> so about "awesome" are there any bugs, right now none of the desktop managers are bug free, of course many of them aren't suited for control freaks :-)
<geirha> LigH: Perhaps check in #ubuntu-de if any others are having trouble with that mirror
<Solomon> ...
<LigH> geirha: Suddenly the update-manager appeared, and listed updatable packages... | #ubuntu-de is extinct...
<radamashe> ramkr: I just want to learn how to make a cool "riced" desktop if you will
<geirha> LigH: Well it seems it successfully downloaded some Package files at least
<LigH> I'll still try your suggestion.
<LigH> OK, update-manager is as quick as usual again.
<LigH> \o Bye.
<tripled_> I have a windows pc with itunes in my dropbox folder, which syncs my music to my second ubuntu laptop is there a music player for ubuntu that can read itunes playlists and keeps track of playcount in itunes format so
<tripled_> i can get a some kind of 2way sync going
<geirha> !itunes | tripled_
<ubottu> tripled_: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<tripled_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tripled_> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<tripled_> ahh i was just trying to get a back and fourth sync going through dropbox thank you geirha
<hazel> hello all
<sharif> hello
<sharif> help me
<hazel> that's what she said
<ssrvm> is it possible to recover folder/file formatting and reinstalling ext3 partition?
<ssrvm> help?
<NewWorld> ssrvm:  you missed a word - recover file AFTER? formatting?
<yafoy> test ---->testdisk
<ssrvm> NewWorld: thank you for poitning out my grammmaaatiiical mistake. that helped me a lot. and helped me get back my files. and reduced my panic. thank you so much.
<tang> hello
<NewWorld> ssrvm:  I just didn't understand the question and was asking you to clarify
<ssrvm> ok
<ssrvm> nvm
<NewWorld> ssrvm:  I guess you mean AFTER formatting. I've used a good program that runs on windows that specifically recovers stuff from ext3 .
<ssrvm> NewWorld: actually i installled 12.04 with ext4 on the existing ext3 of 9.4 and lost some very highly imp files. so i am very highly panicked here
<S4mm1ch> im having trouble finding how to set a certain directory for vsftpd
<ssrvm> NewWorld: yes after formatting and partitioning. can you please tell me that program name?
<NewWorld> ssrvm:  gimme a few mins ill try to find
<Antonis> ssrvm, if you want to recover files etc. I believe photorec is the BEST
<ssrvm> NewWorld: ok
<ssrvm> Antonis: i thought photorec was for photos?
<Antonis> I have used it myself after two formats and I recovered almost everything..
<Antonis> ssrvm, not only.. I have recovered documents zip files etc.. pretty much everything
<ssrvm> Antonis: can it recover other files types other than photos?
<ssrvm> Antonis: ok thanks will try it
<Antonis> ssrvm, it can =)
<NewWorld> ssrvm:  I think it was this one: http://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizard/recover-ext2-ext3-drive.htm
<ssrvm> NewWorld: thanks i will try ti.
<ssrvm> it*
<NewWorld> But maybe I'm wrong, it was a few years ago that I used
<NewWorld> good luck)
<NewWorld> ssrvm:  Just make sure not to boot into that partition
<NewWorld> ssrvm:  And try not to mount until you recover it
<c0yot3> hello
<ssrvm> NewWorld: ok
<ssrvm> NewWorld: Antonis thanks. need to go. bye
<nilsga> Hi! I'm trying to automate selection of a PAM profile, but the pam-auth-update script seems to require user interaction. Is there some other way to select a profile from the command line?
<\Jan> nilsga: have you tried with --force?
<\Jan> According to the man page: " Overwrite  the  current  PAM  configuration,  without prompting.  This
<\Jan>               option must not be used by package maintainer scripts; it is  intended
<\Jan>               for use by administrators only.
<nilsga> \Jan Yes, I have tried both --force and --package
<nilsga> but it doesnt seem to be possible to select the profile from the command line
<nilsga> tried 'pam-auth-update --package <profile_name>', but it doesnt make any difference
<nilsga> The only way it works is selecting it in the profile chooser that appears.
<maplesoft> how to know which app is listening to which port?
<[deXter]> maplesoft, netstat
<robertzaccour> does kdenlive work excactly the same in mint as it does ubuntu? in ubuntu most the formats can't be used for rendering.
<robertzaccour> I understand this chat is for ubuntu help, just wondering if anyone knows.
<susundberg> maplesoft: lsof works also
<histo> !codecs | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<susundberg> robertzaccour: the program versions and installed codecs probably can differ
<histo> robertzaccour: you may want to ask the mint people. The reason certain formats don't work is because you don't have codecs installed by default in ubuntu
<maplesoft> susundberg [Derek] i just need to see 5 or 7 of my ports. which apps listen to them. not the establish connections
<histo> maplesoft: netstat | grep port#
<susundberg> (with -p option to see which program i think)
<maplesoft> histo [Derek] susundberg netstat -tulpn says
<maplesoft> tcp6       0      0 :::7001                 :::*                    LISTEN      11928/inspircd
<maplesoft> tcp6       0      0 :::7070                 :::*                    LISTEN      -
<maplesoft> what is using the 7070 port?
<robertzaccour> histo, thanks, but all but 4 of the formats say unsupported this or that
<bryan110> hi all...anyone know how to configure a flash cookie folder in ubuntu 12.04?
<bryan110> i get nagging messages saying the folder can't be found
<bryan110> from betterprivacy
<maplesoft> histo [Derek] sumdumbot what is using the 7070 port?
<susundberg> maplesoft: don't know, i tried also lsof but it doenst show listening ports either, i think we are now missing something here, like listening sockets are not registered as normal opened files.
<histo> maplesoft: hold up checking something
<histo> maplesoft: should be whatever pid 11928 is
<maplesoft> susundberg histo lsof -n -i |grep 7070 shows nothing
<Erwyn> hello
<maplesoft> histo why .. it says -
<histo> maplesoft: but the pid is the line right before that
<histo> maplesoft: least that's my understanding I mayb e wrong
<maplesoft> tcp6       0      0 :::7001                 :::*                    LISTEN      11928/inspircd
<maplesoft> tcp6       0      0 :::7070                 :::*                    LISTEN      -
<maplesoft> tcp6       0      0 :::7777                 :::*                    LISTEN      -
<maplesoft> tcp6       0      0 :::6660                 :::*                    LISTEN      11928/inspircd
<maplesoft> tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:8005          :::*                    LISTEN      -
<FloodBot1> maplesoft: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susundberg> maplesoft: oh, you might need to run the command with root permissions
<susundberg> at least i got my sshd listening port listed whend doing "sudo lsof -i :22"
<l3d> i was wondering if i could update gimp in 10.10 to 2.8. if so how ?
<susundberg> (when doing the lsof with normal permissions it didn't show up)
<histo> maplesoft: looks like irc to me
<maplesoft> oh shit. i missed sudo . its java     18398   root   60u  IPv6 546572      0t0  TCP *:7070 (LISTEN)
<l3d> i was wondering if i could update gimp in 10.10 to 2.8. if so how ??
<histo> maplesoft: missed sudo with what?
<maplesoft> it should have been sudo netstat -tulpn
<maplesoft> not netstat -tulpn
<maplesoft> sudo gives 7070 info
<r0tha> .news
<bryan110> hello,i seem to have no macromedia file for flash cookies under 12.04....getting messages from betterprivacy saying there is no flash cookie file
<bryan110> anybody encountered this b4?
<ix_> how do I save a flash file (not from youtube)?
<sooner> Hello
<ix_> why is it so quiet?
<sooner> sleepy
<ix_> I've never seen this place so quiet
<himanshu_m786> if i use   "make -j" in terminal then will all the processor do the same work .?
<himanshu_m786> if i use   "make -j" in terminal then will all the processor do the same work .?
<tanuki> I don't know if this is a VMware issue, a Mac problem, or an Ubuntu problem, but here goes... everything I print from my Ubuntu guest to my Mac's printer through the VMware printer sharing system demands "light" media, which my printer doesn't have loaded. I have to manually tell the printer to print anyway. How do I get things to print without having to kludge around it?
<tanuki> In other words, how do I set the default media type for a printer?
<Error404NotFound> Any m17x owners here? I installed 12.04 just now and notice that it doesn't charge when i replugged power adapter. /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/state shows off-line though adapter is plugged in. If i reboot then ubuntu detects it, google says its a common issue with no solution besides power cycle.
<histo> tanuki: you can administer cups in a browser localhost:631
<histo> Error404NotFound: power charging should be a software issue
<bilgin> hi there's  a repository for newer packages( blender 2.63, gimp 2.8 but not seperate repositories for each program)
<Error404NotFound> histo: and ubuntu isn't a software? :)
<mboreinz> hey
<Error404NotFound> histo: perhaps you wanted to say 'hardware'. And no, its not hardware. Same adapter and battery works if they are plugged in on boot. However, if i boot into ubuntu, remove power adapter, do some work and plugin adapter back it, its not detected by acpi.
<tanuki> histo: There doesn't appear to be any relevant option there.
<spillere> when i try to install gnome-core to get vnc working on my ubuntu server, i got an error with bluez, http://pastie.org/4148520/wrap anyone have idea on how could i fix it?
<papa> can any one tell me about a good burning tool like nero for ubuntu ?
<papa> brasero destroyed my 3 dvds
<VEndix> fxburn
<VEndix> pap
<VEndix> papa
<papa> is this in repo
<VEndix> yes
<bekks> VEndix: "k3b".
<papa> ok let me see
<bekks> papa: That one was for you: k3b
<papa> i cannot c fxburn
<papa> no result found
<bekks> Then install k3b.
<papa> some people say k3b worse than brasero
<VEndix> http://www.k3b.org/
<papa> is k3b reliable i will burn loads of stuff so
<papa> one more question suppose i burn using k3b will windows detect those dvds ?
<bekks> It is as reliable as other apps.
<papa> k
<papa> pls answer the above mentioned question
<papa> a kde application in gnome will it run properly amarok has many problems in ubuntu
<VEndix> papa you can find Xfburn
<VEndix> but i think that is only for gnome
<rogst> papa: windows should be able to read the dvd if it was burned successfully
<VEndix> what enviroment do you use?
<papa> no xfburn it lacks many features unfortunately it is buggy i used it befor in xubuntu
<papa> they call this unity
<VEndix> ah then i don't know
<rogst> papa: In what way did brasero destroy your dvds ?
<papa> lol ityped fxburn hehe
<papa> it hangs
<papa> idk why
<VEndix> well i never saw that brasero would destroy dvd's
<papa> unfortunately it does
<VEndix> maybe it is a problem with your writting device?
<oskar-> hi, how do i install a current ubuntu on a server without graphics card by serial console? appending console=ttyS0,115200 or similar does not help...
<papa> it destroyed my 3 moserbaer rewritable dvds :(
<rogst> papa: you mean that brasero hangs and does not complete the burn
<papa> yaa
<papa> i waited for 1 hour for just 987 mb lol
<papa> no i can assure u my dvd drive is workin good its new
<HSarena> Hi! after i login to ubuntu, my touchpad is broken, sometimes it doesn't work, sometimes it works but just one of the button doesn't work, here is xinput list if it's useful: http://pastebin.com/6VCNG9nz, please help me!
<papa> ok let me try k3b i am reporting back asap
<someguy> Hello, I am trying to transfer music files from mypc running lubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron  mini 1012. I plug the data cable in, and the phone says its connected, but fileman doesn't see it. here is my 'lsusb' readout: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<someguy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<someguy> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<someguy> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<someguy> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<someguy> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:641d Microdia 1.3 MPixel Integrated Webcam
<FloodBot1> someguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vampirnata> What's the most efficient way of doing a full system backup on UbuntuServer? Rsync? or just tar?
<HSarena> Hi! after i login to ubuntu, my touchpad is broken, sometimes it doesn't work, sometimes it works but just one of the button doesn't work, here is xinput list if it's useful: http://pastebin.com/6VCNG9nz, please help me!
<someguy> i'm trying to put them onto a lg cosmos 2
<k1l_> someguy: use a pastebin service instead of pasting it here
<someguy> my bad
<papa> suppose if i don't update ubuntu for a long time is it risky?
<someguy> sorry
<cebor> papa,  risky to user, or risky to upgrade ???
<cebor> use
<papa> honestly some updates broke my network a few days back i did not update after reinstalling it
<papa> i am having connectivity issue in adsl-pppoe in gnome 3 and unity i had this isssue in kde but kde fixed this now
<someguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101503/
<Sling> on a default 12.04 install, do i need to change anything special to allow daemons to listen on a custom port, say 1337?
<Sling> apparmor should only block whats in the loaded profiles right?
<usr13> Sling: no
<ANub> guys ive 12.04 on dell latitude 6410 with intel wifi
<Sling> because a daemon is started and listening on the port (lsof -i:1337 shows the process) yet it refuses any connection
<usr13> Sling: Well, it depends on the particular deamon
<Sling> also with tcpflow on the source IP connecting i see *nothing* coming in, and strace on the daemon shows it doesn't do anything
<Sling> its a listening socket in perl
<ANub> if i use torrent on wifi ......the traffic just dies out after sometime
<ANub> cant even ping or trace
<ANub> traceroute gives message "no buffer space availeble"
<usr13> Sling: You might run nmap against it from another PC on your LAN
<ANub> i disable my wireless through net man and reenable it
<ANub> the traffic starts flowing....but after some times dies again
<ANub> any one has experienced this behavior...?
<usr13> ANub: Maybe an issue with your ISP?
<ANub> nope
<ANub> ubuntu's wireless drivers can't seem to handle lots of peering connections
<tanuki> grrrrr
<usr13> ANub: I don't think they are necessarily ubuntu's drivers.
<ANub> yeap....not necessary
<tanuki> Why the hell is Ubuntu looking for files that don't exist?
<usr13> tanuki: How so?
<ikonia> tanuki: why the hell can't you give better information if you want help
<ANub> but surely has got to do with ubuntu
 * tanuki stabs ikonia in the face. With lasers.
<aether> ANub: it could be your router? How many is 'lots of peering connections'? You could reduce the number of concurrent connections in your torrent client.
<ikonia> tanuki: don't be stupid with me
<ikonia> tanuki: if you've got a problem, ask the question and explain the issue
<usr13> tanuki: Here is how it works.  You ask a question.
<ANub> <aether> its not router.......'cause other clients traffic remains flowing all the time
<Sling> hm port seems to stay closed from the outside
<tanuki> usr13: I was typing it out when people got stupid.
<Sling> iptables has default accept policy for input and no rules that drop anything (for testing atm)
<usr13> tanuki: Never mind.
<ikonia> tanuki: asking you to explain the details isn't being stupid
<MonkeyDust> tanuki  did you have a 'real' ubuntu question, too?
<Sling> other services are working fine like ssh/httpd
<tanuki> I'm trying to get my printer to work again via VMware's printer sharing. However, whenever I try to print something, the print queue window says the job was stopped because it's looking for a file.
<Sling> also its root thats opening the socket
<ikonia> saying "why the hell is ubuntu looking for missing files" isn't a question, an issue or anything of value
<Sling> no idea what could be blocking this
<ikonia> tanuki: ok - that question has nothing to do with missing files
<tanuki> It's a file that exists... on the host.
<ikonia> tanuki: what file is it looking for
<tanuki> /Library/Printers/hp/filter/hpPreProcessing.filter/Contents/MacOS/hpPreProcessing
<usr13> tanuki: firefox localhost:631
<ikonia> tanuki: that shouldn't be an absolute path, but relevent to the cups driver path
<magpie> morning lads, ive got a question. Pros and cons of Ubuntu-Ultimate?
<tanuki> ikonia: Well, that's the file it's claiming it's looking for.
<tanuki> usr13: What about it?
<ikonia> tanuki: yes, and I'm telling you it's not an absolute path but a relative path is's looking for
<tanuki> 'Idle - "File "/Library/Printers/hp/filter/hpPreProcessing.filter/Contents/MacOS/hpPreProcessing" not available: No such file or directory"'
<ikonia> that also looks like a mac driver
<ikonia> rather than a linux one
<tanuki> ikonia: dingdingdingdingdingding
<tanuki> So why is Ubuntu trying to find it?
<magpie> ikonia in xubuntu how do i make xfce to be the default session instead of choosing it everyone time i plug in ?
<ikonia> magpie: xfce is already default in xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> tanuki  that Mac and VMware in one question, better start from the beginning
<ikonia> mac and vmware ? where did that come from, did I miss infomration ?
<tanuki> "tanuki: I'm trying to get my printer to work again via VMware's printer sharing. However, whenever I try to print something, the print queue window says the job was stopped because it's looking for a file."
<lmd284> no idea bro! what is that?
<lmd284> hello world!
<tanuki> It's VMware Fusion running on a Mac host.
<magpie> ikonia accodring to login window it has xubuntu session and xfce, both of them have a few different options when chosen, such as fonts, colors and the app menu is a bit different
<ikonia> tanuki: have you setup the printer in cups ?
<ikonia> magpie: xubuntu is xfce
<ikonia> magpie: I'm not running xubuntu at the moment to verify
<tanuki> ikonia: Both in cups and via the Unity interface.
<magpie> tanuki from tom robbins?
<ikonia> tanuki: where is the print queue/spooler looking in your setup
<tanuki> ikonia: ?
<tanuki> Hrm. Switching drivers seems to fix the problem.
<bryan110> hello,i'm getting the following message from betterprivacy.. - No flash cookie folder could be found.
<bryan110> Press Ok if you like to configure a valid path manually.anyone know how to resolve this??
<radamashe> howdy
<radamashe> does anyone know anything about awesome?
<joosengee> hi everybody
<joosengee> Can I delete the /var/log/syslog or not?
<geirha> joosengee: Why do you want to do that?
<[deXter]> joosengee, As a root user, you can.
<joosengee> to make the space and need to increase the performance of notebook.
<rachel_> hello
<joosengee> yes
<joosengee> I'm root
<rachel_> my wireless doesn't work
<rachel_> Toshiba Satellite C850
<cfhowlett> rachel_: type of wireless card?  Broadcom?
<joosengee> if I want to increase my notebook, how can I do. I use the os ubuntu?
<rachel_> Realtek
<geirha> joosengee: Just adjust the logrotation to rotate it more often
<rachel_> RTL 8723AE
<cfhowlett> rachel_: ah.  haven't had to do that one.  Google is your friend: ubuntu rtl9723a
<phix> joosengee: install more RAM, replace CPU with a faster one
<geirha> joosengee: Also, freeing space won't speed up your notebook
<rachel_> Toshiba laptop Satellite C850, Realtek RTL 8723AE
<joosengee> What's about logrotation to rotate ?
<rachel_> help
<phix> joosengee: that wont make your computer go any faster though
<shomon> hi, how do I find out what ports a server is listening on?
<lmd284> does anyone uses here enlightenment wm
<[deXter]> No
<shomon> it's tryton - it says it should be running on "all available ports" - which would they be?
<joosengee> The speed upto ram?
<geirha> joosengee: I just mentioned it in case you are low on space. If you rotate it more often, the log will in general use less space
<cfhowlett> rachelhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized_: see
<phix> joosengee: You could try applying wax to your computer tower, it works for 28.8K baud modems :P
<cfhowlett> rachel_: see  http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<joosengee> How to rate about the log?
<papa> hello guys i nstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras still i cannot view utube videos its says video unavailable
<joosengee> will create the script or not?
<crazydiamond> Hdy edit gnome main menu? I.e. where is it located in?
<cfhowlett> papa: video unavailable means youtube no longer has it...
<geirha> joosengee: ... what?
<papa> i tried many videos
<papa> same
<joosengee> I just mentioned it in case you are low on space. If you rotate it more often, the log will in general use less space
<joosengee> how to rate it?
<cfhowlett> papa: try vimeo.com
<Guest8420> hello
<Guest8420> hio
<aether> papa: install flashplugin-nonfree if you don't have flash installed
<joosengee> Someone help me?
<aether> papa: also check http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ to see what it detects about your flash version
<papa> this video can't be played with ur setup booo hoooo
<papa> it says install flash player which is installed
<nieao> ???????????
<nieao> ?????????????????//
<joosengee> hi
<aether> which browser are you using?
<nieao> hi
<papa> firfox
<nieao> firfox
<papa> mozilla firefox
<[deXter]> papa, Did you close and restart firefox after installing the package?
<aether> why do you think that flash is install if the adobe page is saying that it's not?
<MonkeyDust> papa  install flashplugin-nonfree and restart FF if needed
<joosengee> firefox is not capatible with iphone?
<papa> did that nothing happens
<joosengee> but chrome is ok with iphone.
<papa> flash is installed
<Iota> Hey.
<joosengee> someone help me.
<crazydiamond> Hi. Where can I edit gnome main menu? I.e. where is it located in?
<papa> flash is installed in utube still it says missing plugins
<[deXter]> joosengee, If you want to talk about the iPhone, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> crazydiamond  try alacarte
<Iota> Here's one or you. When I stop moving my cursor there is a high pitched beep sound in my headphones.
<joosengee> I need to join with ubuntu.
<papa> You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video.
<papa> Download it from Adobe.
<aether> papa: run 'dpkg --get-selections | grep flash' it should output 'flashplugin-installer install' if flash is installed
<joosengee> I love and need to use it to run command to remote shutdown windows.
<joosengee> Can I do ?
<crazydiamond> MonkeyDust: thanks
<joosengee> Need someone.
<aether> papa: URI for the video that you are trying to watch please.
<papa> flashplugin-installer				install
<papa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcZ2O_6HhxY&feature=g-logo-xit
<[deXter]> papa, One option is to use the HTML5 viewer.. go to http://www.youtube.com/html5
<papa> now
<aether> That video works fine for me
<papa> arrgh
<aether> what version of firefox are you running ?
<papa> 11.0
<bekks> papa: Which Ubuntu version are you running?
<papa> 12.04
<papa> 64 bit
<joosengee> 12.04 64 bit
<aether> and what version of flash are you running? could you try using a 'clean' FF profile please
<aether> firefox -no-remote -ProfileManager
<papa> 11.2
<joosengee> hi everybody?
<aether> joosengee: Hi, Whats up?
<bekks> papa: could you please tell us what "lsb_release -sc" returns?
<Princ3> hi
<papa> irefox cannot use the profile "default" because it is in use.
<aether> papa:  make a new profile
<bekks> papa: Please tell us what the command "lsb_release -sc" returns.
<papa> precise
<joosengee> Can I send the command pass from ubuntu to shutdown the pc that use windows or not?
<New2Ubuntu> can someone help me out with something please
<bekks> papa: Why did you say you have "11.2" then? That not an Ubuntu version. :)
<papa> ubuntu software centre says flash installed
<papa> flash player 11
<papa> idk what version installed ubnurestricted extras flash comes with it i think so
<papa> music is playing fine
<New2Ubuntu> i am not able to install my graphics card in ubuntu. can anyone help me out with that?
<papa> codecs installed just flash problem help meo ut pls :)
<cfhowlett> New2Ubuntu: identify the card
<aether> joosengee: I think what you want to do it to shutdown a remote windows PC. Is this correct? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/60324-remote-shutdown-windows-linux-box.html
<New2Ubuntu> its ATI. i get the message of installing a proprietry driver but in the middle of installation it gives an error
<New2Ubuntu> and then says it cannot be installed
<ScottHarrison> hey guys... maybe a bit OT but does anyone know why XChat demands the "#" prefix when joining a channel? I just find it odd.
<[deXter]> New2Ubuntu, Why do you want install the driver?
<[deXter]> ScottHarrison, It's not XChat, that's how the IRC protocol was designed.
<New2Ubuntu> i can't get the right graphics for my card without it plus 3d effects don't work
<[deXter]> ScottHarrison, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat#Channels
<cfhowlett> New2Ubuntu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ScottHarrison> deXter, chatzilla doesn't require it.
<[deXter]> ScottHarrison, Chatzilla is for noobs.
<aether> New2Ubuntu: which card to you have and which ubuntu version are you using?
<New2Ubuntu> 12.04
<ScottHarrison> deXter, I have no problem with either client... Nothing wrong with making things easier for noobs, though.
<New2Ubuntu> ATI Raedon. but will have to see which series it is
<New2Ubuntu> also other than that, how can i install a dlink 3G modem? i am not getting any option to do that
<cfhowlett> New2Ubuntu: one issue at a time is my strong suggestion
<[deXter]> ScottHarrison, Fair enough I guess,
<papa> flash is installed aargh why the video is not playing
<cfhowlett> papa: try this.  install a video downloader plugin to firefox.  Download and save a video.  If the video will play offline, it's a flash issue most likely.
<MonkeyDust> or minitube
<aether> papa: Do other videos play? which graphics card do you have installed? what is the output of browsing to about:plugins in firefox?
<Arthar360> Hi...Kust instaled Virtualbox 4.1.18 in Fedora 17. I created a VM for Windows XP n when I started it,It gave an error : "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)" It asked me to run '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root..After I ran it, This is the error in LOG file @ /var/log/vbox-install.log " http://pastebin.com/ztryWknj " .Please help me with it..
<geirha> Arthar360: This is #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Arthar360: try #vbox
<aether> Arthar360: apt-get install build-essential
<geirha> Arthar360: and/or #fedora
<DarsVaeda> hi, running 12.04 got a crash detected wanted to report the problem, window pops up that tells "precise is not longer under development" then I select "don't know what to do" and nothing happens
<aether> geirha: There is no need for that.
<geirha> aether: Well, I don't think fedora has apt-get, it uses rpms
<Arthar360> Sry guys :-P Mistakenly Landed in Diffrent Channel..!
<[deXter]> Fedora has yum :)
<geirha> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<[deXter]> haha
<delac> wow, I did compiz --replace and my accoring to system monitor, the memory usage of compiz dropped 250MB->10MB. Also swap 50%->10%. What kind of memory leaks there are in compiz at the moment?
<delac> according*
<histo> Arthar360: you would need headers atleast for you current kernel in fedora
<histo> Arthar360: not sure what their package would be called though
<MasterOfDisaster> Arthar360: yum search kernel | grep headers <-- that should tell you :)
<aether> Arthar360: try 'yum install kernel-headers kernel-devel gcc'
<histo> Arthar360: yeah kernel-devel
<aether> Arthar360: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=245677
<New2Ubuntu> does it always take 10-15 min for Ubuntu to boot?? :-s
<cjs> I just installed 12.04 32-bit, and it's not giving me a hibernate option on my desktop machine, only suspend. How do I get hibernate as well?
<MasterOfDisaster> New2Ubuntu: sure, it's a hardcoded sleep() in the bootup scripts</sarcasm>
<geirha> cjs: You need a swap partition that is greater than physical ram
<aether> New2Ubuntu: No. You computer was probably running fsck. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck
<New2Ubuntu> Okay. how do i get to fix that?
<aether> it shouldn't happen next time if you turn your computer off correctly
<aiko1895> hey
<MasterOfDisaster> New2Ubuntu: it should only happen every 30 boots or so
<New2Ubuntu> no. i properly restarted my system
<aether> New2Ubuntu: but it could be another problem, I'm just guessing as to what it was.
<cjs> gerryvdm: I have that. My phyical RAM is 8 GB, my swap partition is 8200 MB.
<New2Ubuntu> and when i booted it again, it got stuck for 15 min
<MasterOfDisaster> New2Ubuntu: check with dumpe2fs/tune2fs whether it really was fsck
<geirha> cjs: Hm. Did you create it that large during install, or did you change it later?
<New2Ubuntu> also before restarting, i could use multiple desktops, now its only giving me mirror option and won't let me extend my desktop :-s
<New2Ubuntu> even though i didn't change any settings
<aether> cjs: 8gb is actually 8192, 8200 is too close to that, you proably need a bigger partition
<cjs> gerryvdm: I created it during install. But! My swap partition isn't the size I asked for when I installed, according to "swapon -s". It's just 8007676 KB. So you're right about the problem.
<cjs> Oops, that was to geirha, not gerryvdm.
<geirha> Actually, 8GiB is 8.59GB
<cjs> Thanks for the help!
<haylo> quiet on freenode right now
<haylo> kind of weird
<cjs> gerryvdm: If I give the installer "GB", does it not use GiB?
<haylo> ish
<aether> geirha: 8GB ram is 8192
<lardman> Morning, I've finally got round to updating my desktop box to 12.04 LTS and am facing the wonders of Dash. I have a 3 monitor Xinerama desktop which prevents the Settings>Display from running; could someone tell me how to disable "Sticky borders" without the using Display please (gconf setting?)
 * lardman thinks he should re-read after editing and before posting
<geirha> aether: 8GiB is 8192MiB, which is 8388608KiB, ...
<geirha> cjs: Pretty sure the installer uses base 10
<cjs> gerryvdm: Looking at what happened here, hm, maybe not. 8007676 is a lot closer to 8000000 than 8192000. But it's kinda weird to be mixing GB, MB and KiB (since the sector sizes are all powers of two).
<cjs> geirha: Well, good to know that then!
<geirha> cjs: The size will never be exact anyway, it adjusts it to fill sectors/cylinders/whatever
<cjs> geirha: Yeah, I always give it a bit more anyway, and expect it to be adjusted upwards appropriately.
<geirha> cjs: Just give it 9G and you should be safe
<cjs> geirha: Yeah, I guess. It's only a 60 GB SSD, so I hate to waste space, but....
<geirha> cjs: Then lose some RAM :P
<bilgin> hi is there a repository for newer versions
<cfhowlett> bilgin: newer versions of what?
<MonkeyDust> bilgin  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<cjs> geirha: :-)
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: dist-upgrade to install the newest versions from a repo
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. In nautilus, when I connect to a server using sftp(ssh), I need to enter a folder, which defaults to /. How do I make nautilus not request a specific folder, but just open the homedir of the user. The problem is that the users homedir is not /home/<username> on the server I am connecting to
<bilgin> MonkeyDust: not exactly i wanted. In other distros gimp 2.8 or blender 2.63 in official repo, is there a repo something like that(i know there are spesific repos for each program but there are a one repo inculiding all?) (sorry for spelling mistakes)
<MonkeyDust> bilgin  2.8 is not yet in ubuntu's repos, type !latest to find out why
<harry__> system program problem detected.......   is this a virus??
<cfhowlett> bilgin: I doubt there's a repo of the latest development version of programs
<Us3r_Unfriendly> finally have a decent question for you, how would you execute a command if you typed out a incorrect password when using 'sudo'?
<cfhowlett> harry__: you seeing that message in firefox?
<altin> hi there
<harry__> yes
<bilgin> cfhowlett: that's what i exactly looking for
<altin> I dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<altin> where can it be ?
<cfhowlett> harry__: fake.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i know it'd be in my sudoers file, but I couldn't find it
<harry__> cfhowlett yes
<MonkeyDust> altin  there is none
<harry__> cfhowlett how can I fix it.. i thought it was fake.
<cfhowlett> harry__: see if they offer a fix to your "windows" problem.
<harry__> cfhowlett I dont understand////   windows is on a different partition
<cfhowlett> Harry__  Remember Admiral Ackbar?  It's a TRAP!
<bilgin> cfhowlett: do you know a repository for it or can you say how can i find it
<altin> MonkeyDust: I need it for this http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Compositing
<harry__> cfhowlet ???  I know it is a bot or a bug or something because I have used ubuntu for a long time and NEVER saw anything like it.. It askes for my password which I was not stupid to put in.. how to get rid of it???
 * lardman wonders if moving to KDE is the best solution
<cfhowlett> bilgin: if you want the latest versions of programs, you're looking at downloading and installing yourself, possibly even compiling.
<MonkeyDust> altin  i guess there's a ppa for gimp 2.8, but it is not officially supported
<bilgin> i see
<ikonia> and it's something I would advise staying clear of
<MonkeyDust> altin  i mixed your question with bilgin 's, sorry
<MonkeyDust> !xorgconf | altin
<ubottu> altin: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<cfhowlett> harry__: personally, I set my ffox preferences to delete all content when I close down, never remember history and suggest nothing on the location bar.  Also clear all history.
<cfhowlett> harry__: As a rule, if you're in ubuntu, and you get a Windows alert, you can safely assume it BS
<harry__> cfhowlet ???  I know ...  Just did a google on it.. Press Alt +F2 to clear cashe...  Ill also take your advise.. Thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> harry__: good luck.
<harry__> cfhowlett  on a side note,, I do empty everything when I am done with computer.. I dont get that???  oh well we will see
<mnice__> hello
<mnice__> wtf .. where is /var/log/messages ?
<geirha> mnice__: langauge. There's no standard that dictates there should be a /var/log/messages
<geirha> mnice__: If you want it, change the syslog configuration accordingly.
<mnice__> and is that a reason to commit retarded decisions ? hmm .. thanks for info, gonna to suggest to customer that they should get rid of ubuntu on their server
<mnice__> enough
 * mnice__ bleeds from eyes when reading what geirha said
<geirha> mnice__: *shrug* just read /var/log/syslog instead
<mnice__> geirha: you can commit whatever in the same manner ..
<mnice__> geirha: JFMI, is it ubuntu specific or was it adopted from debian ?
 * mnice__ works mostly with el and sle + sysV unixes
<somethinginteres> trying to connect my Galaxy S2 phone to Ubuntu. Worked before, suddenly not working. dmesg says " usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd gvfs-gphoto2-vo rqt 33 rq 102 len 0 ret -110". Ideas?
<geirha> mnice__: No idea, but seriously, if you want certain log messages in certain files, configure syslog accordingly.
<auronandace> mnice__: just so you know, ubuntu uses upstart rather than traditional sysv
<mnice__> geirha: thanks for info .. sure thing
<mnice__> auronandace: yes, i know
<auronandace> mnice__: ah, sorry
<mnice__> auronandace: and el shifted to systemd in el6
<orsik> !list
<ubottu> orsik: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<delac> for some reason totem plays all videos in fast forward and without audio. This only happends for one user. What gives?
<susundberg> delac: you mean it works fine with other users on the same machine?
<newbird696> !list
<ubottu> newbird696: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<delac> susundberg: yes
<delac> susundberg: also newly created user. No previous usage of totem or custom settings.
<susundberg> delac: then try moving/removing the totem preferences files to new location (if they would be in .totem do mv .totem .totem_old )
<delac> susundberg: there is none of them as it is new user
<susundberg> delac: so totem doesnt work on new users but it works on some old users?
<delac> susundberg: yes
<nocturn> Hi, I just reinstalled precise on my laptop but it gets stuck in Unity 2D, what could be wrong
<Soul_Soup> Excuse
<ripdisk> Honestly, I had to join to see why there were 1568 users here.
<ripdisk> So, don't mind me.
<Soul_Soup> Nobody in here?
<susundberg> delac: don't know then, i thought there would have been some old user settings preventing it working it correctly, but if it doesnt work on new users then thats kind of bad. Anyway it has to be options or some permissions if it works on some users
<susundberg> Soul_Soup: sure, hi.
<susundberg> Soul_Soup: ask on public channel, not on private chat.
<delac> susundberg: I think I might have gues the reason. I'm using the another desktop with user switcher and there is this pulseaudio bug that prevents other users from gaining audio. That must be setting totem off.
<nocturn> hmm, I'm missing GLX!
<nocturn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<MonkeyDust> !find glx
<ubottu> Found: libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libva-glx1, libxcb-glx0, libxcb-glx0-dbg
<susundberg> !find fstab
<ubottu> File fstab found in augeas-lenses, casper, doc-linux-ja-html, dracut, ec2-ami-tools, elektra-doc, fpc-source-2.4.4, gdb-doc, gnulib, initramfs-tools-tcos (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=fstab&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<nocturn> glx is installed allright, but I think my Ubuntu is on VESA
<nocturn> I have an Intel onboard card, how can I find out if the driver is enabled?
<Soul_Soup> @find
<zwinky> how to use www.zwinky.com on ubuntu .Problem : zwinky often submit a .exe file to my system without downloading and installing that .exe ,it will not allow me to  enter the site .Help me
<euryale> i have printing problem, i tried printing 4x6 or 3.5x5 photopaper but always end up the image result is larger than the paper, i've done page setup and layout but still the same, what could be the problem?
<Arash> !htop
<euryale> im using pinguy0s 11.04.
<ghani> cool
<nocturn> FYI, I installed bumblebee and now it works again
<nocturn> weird though
<euryale> i have printing problem, i tried printing 4x6 or 3.5x5 photopaper but always end up the image result is larger than the paper, i've done page setup and layout but still the same, what could be the problem?
<bekks> euryale: So you arent using Ubuntu, dont you?
<euryale> hmm yeah.
<euryale> but its ubuntu base, is it ok?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bekks> euryale: Unfortunately, it isnt an official Ubuntu derivate, I guess.
<rotham> hey.. how can i reset file permissions to the default recursively in a directory and all subdirectories (the default being drwxr-xr-x for folders and -rw-r--r-- for files )
<euryale> ok, pinguyos channel doesnt support that much.
<Arash> !ot|arash
<ubottu> Arash, please see my private message
<euryale> it's rarely u get notice.
<Arash> I know
<Arash> Its interesting !
<geirha> rotham: find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} + -o -type f -exec chmod 644 {} +
<Arash> what does chmod a+x do for example ?
<Arash> and why not use chmod 777 filename ?
<rotham> geirha: thank you very much
<Arash> anybody there ?
<rotham> just so i understand what that command does.. {} is filled with each file name that matches either -type d or -type f ?
<rotham> i cant tell what the + or the -o do though...
<Arash> what does chmod a+x filename do and whats the difference between this command and chmod num filename ?
<tina> *Scream:help me out
<tina> *zwinky is not working on  ubuntu .
<bekks> Arash: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-file-properties-permissions.html
<bekks> Arash: Start there, everything is explained there :)
<tina> ubuntu is a fucking freak .
<Arash> @bekks still no answer to my question :9
<bekks> Arash: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-file-properties-permissions.html
<bekks> Arash: Start there, everything is explained there :)
<tightwork> why is there no google-chrome in app center, only chromium?
<folmer> tightwork, it's the same
<folmer> sort of
<folmer> google chrome is built from the open source chromium project
<Nicekiwi> ^^
<mnice__> tightwork: chrome/chromiunm is made by criminals with orwell-like plans .. keep your claws far off it
<tightwork> mnice__: I dont care, it works well... crime is the only way to success
<shaneo1> hey guys if a package is being held back is it not safeto install?
<shaneo> im getting update for hplip but the system is holding it back ii dont wanna update it if it will hurt my system
<Seveas> shaneo, 'held back' means that upgrading that package requires other packages to be installed and/or deleted. Try this: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<u123> Hello, does anybody know HOW to enable privacy extensions for IPv6? I followed this tutorial - http://otrs.menandmice.com/otrs/public.pl?Action=PublicFAQZoom;ItemID=91 - but after reboot and checking 'ifconfig' I still have ONLY ONE IPv6 address
<shaneo> i thought i was recommended not to use dist-upgrade
<Seveas> shaneo, that's most definitely not true
<shaneo> ok
<lostDogBang> how i in the brasilian ubuntu
<shaneo> thank you
<Seveas> !br | lostDogBang
<ubottu> lostDogBang: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shaneo> i hear so many different answers i get confused :)
<shaneo> printer drivers are important to me though so updatee i will thanks again
<Moogs> Hey everyone.  I recently installed fedora last night, installation was successful, but at the end of the installation I received the error: There was an error installing the bootloader.  The system may not be bootable.. I went to boot up my system and the windows screen displayed, then the screen went to blue, then turned off and rebooted.. does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do to fix my problem?
<shaneo> also anyonre know why i cant see the text bar in pidgin irc
<Seveas> Moogs, I think you're looking for the #fedora channel :)
<Moogs> Oh thanks.  I was going to try this channel too to see if someone maybe knew?  I've been trying since last night and no one has really been able to help.
<i42n> Hey guys! I have a problem with my NFS share. If I try to copy a large file (> 200MB) from the server I get strange bandwith drops. First 10s off transfer are very fast. Then the speed drops to about 1/100 of the start speed. Any suggestions what's going wrong?
<i42n> While copying data I see this: pu(s):  2.2 us,  0.5 sy,  0.0 ni, 48.3 id, 49.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st
<i42n> May this be the problem? So not the server is the problem but the client?
<New2Ubuntuu> lHi
<prova21> Hey
<i42n> no NFS guys here?
<prova21> I'm with the terminal, and I want to find the location of the gnome-panel-menu entries
<prova21> (gnome 2, ubuntu lucid)
<New2Ubuntuu> i need some help in installing some drivers
<prova21> I mean, those entries in "applications" menu like "internet" ones, "office", etc
<zykotick9> !info alacarte | prova21 they're in a database, use this to edit.
<ubottu> prova21 they're in a database, use this to edit.: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<prova21> Fine, it worked. Thanks zykotick9
<New2Ubuntuu> can any of you guys tell me where i can find driver for 3g modem?
<prova21> New2Ubuntuu: It depends from which 3g modem it is.
<New2Ubuntuu> its a dlink dwr-510
<prova21> Usually, the tel.providers who sell you the key, also give the drivers
<New2Ubuntuu> it only has installing files for windows
<elliptical> Hello everyone£¡ Good evening£¡
<New2Ubuntuu> is it possible to get it to work on ubuntu?
<prova21> New2Ubuntuu:  Maybe! Now, try a ---> lsusb <--- in the terminal, to see if it's seen by the system
<prova21> elliptical: Are they questions? : D
<amily> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô Jekyll ˵: ashtray
<prova21> wtf
<mang0> !AUR > mang0
<bergs_teiger> how can i relocate the windows control buttons to the right? there is no gconf-editor here in 12.04?
<bergs_teiger> wtf! there's none here
<delac> bergs_teiger: just install the gconf-editor :)
<user__> how can i change my sound output using command line?
<L3top> user__: amixer --help
<Seveas> user__, alsamixer
<phil_phys> msg NickServ phil_phys filiberto
<LjL> !identify > phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys, please see my private message
<user__> Seveas: L3top if i go to sound preferences and then output i see my 2 outputs there, i need an easy/fast way switching between them
<phil_phys>  /msg NickServ identify phil_phys filiberto
<Seveas> phil_phys, you'll want to change that password now :)
<L3top> user__: I don't know what you mean by outputs. Pastebin sudo aplay -l
<Seveas> user__, amixer is your frind then. Read its manpage to find out how to use it
<phil_phys> g NickServ identify phil_phys filiberto
<user__> Seveas: amixer -D doesnt do much
<user__> L3top: 2 sound cards
<user__> L3top: one logical one hardware
<L3top> man amix
<L3top> man amixer
<arand> bergs_teiger: It appears to be in org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences.buttol-layout in dconf nowadays, (I don't know if gconf is used at all), you can install dconf-tools for dconf-editor
<user__> L3top: i read it few times, and there is nothing in there
<lemonade> hello
<natrixnatrix89> hi guys.. how do I use a custom command in "open with" dialog? Previously it was easy, because you could just enter a command.. now it's not possible..
<natrixnatrix89> Or if that's not possible - How do I add a program to the list of programs that appear in the "open with" dialog?
<bergs_teiger> arand: thanks dude
<MonkeyDust> natrixnatrix89  right click, properties, open with, show other
<thirstythroat> Hi, everyone. i was told to  test connectivity via SSH to a MySQL database. what's the first thing i must do?
<thirstythroat> do i download a program?
<MonkeyDust> thirstythroat  you need openssh-client
<natrixnatrix89> MonkeyDust: no.. but that doesn't allow me to enter a custom command..
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: ok. i have it installed. what must i do next?
<MonkeyDust> thirstythroat  are you familiar with ssh?
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: just that it's some secure tunnel for running command remotely?
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: i don't know much about ssh. not really
<MonkeyDust> ok, basically, the syntax is    ssh remote user@ remote ip
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: do i use the same credentials as my FTP?
<dcullen> MonkeyDust: It might be less confusing to say ssh <remote user>@<remote hose>
<MonkeyDust> thirstythroat  so   sshh bob@1.2.3.123
<dcullen> MonkeyDust: ARGH! It might be less confusing to say ssh <remote user>@<remote host>
<magpie> having probs with smplayer when watching videos, same thing happens with vlc now, it just freezes  (pause) on itself during play and i have to move it forward or backwards in order to continue playing until the next pause pops up
<dcullen> magpie: Do you see anyting interesting in /var/log/dmesg?
<MonkeyDust> dcullen  what you say sounds more confusing to me
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: dcullen  i've enabled SSH with my WebHost, GoDaddy. but i  don't know my remote ip
<magpie> dcullen how do i check that?
<BluesKaj> magpie, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<dcullen> magpie: less /var/log/dmesg
<magpie> Blueskaj yes i have mate, xubuntu basically
<magpie> dcullen let me go check
<bergs_teiger> how can i install other theme in 12.04
<dcullen> magpie: You can use the arrow keys and page up and page down to navigate. You can search by pressing / and typing your search term
<dcullen> bbiab
<BluesKaj> magpie, got the recommended driver for your graphics card ?
<magpie> Blueskaj yes mates, the one recommended from additional drivers
<magpie> dcullen what am i looking at in var/log/dmesg ?
<BluesKaj> ok magpie , I had to ask :)
<MonkeyDust> thirstythroat  does the remote have a keyboard and screen?
<MonkeyDust> remote pc*
<magpie> Blueskaj the thing is i tried different audio and video output but it just keeps happening. Lately it started with VLC though i never experienced it before with it
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: i don't know whether remote has keyboard and screen. i was told to use SSH to verify a MYSQL database that i set up on my GoDaddy host
<MonkeyDust> thirstythroat  do you know someone wo has access to the remote pc?
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: i'm a real rookie
<MonkeyDust> who*
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: it's not a remote pc. it's my GoDaddy-hosted website or something
<MonkeyDust> thirstythroat  i'm not familiar with godaddy, maybe someone else has better advice
<thirstythroat> MonkeyDust: ok. getting help from someone on skype
<thirstythroat> thanks.
<anev> when i boot into the ubuntu install, only half the screen is coming up
<digit_> help ! i have nvidia geforce 9400m and it sucks !!! i can't see a high definition video on youtube fullscreen it looses way too many frames !!
<anev> is there a quick fix for that?
<digit_> Linux sucks in graphics card support
<digit_> help ! i have nvidia geforce 9400m and it sucks on ubuntu !!! i can't see a high definition video on youtube fullscreen it looses way too many frames !!
<MonkeyDust> digit_  nvidia does not really like linux, so they are to blame
<sutterCane> install the driver with packagemanagement
<digit_> 9400 on windows and mac osx is fine but on ubuntu no frames
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia| digit_
<ubottu> digit_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<digit_> What can i do ! the only solution is to format ?
<sutterCane> sounds like you need to install the driver. use the package management (synaptics in ubuntu?)
<hemangpatel> is there any sftp client for ubuntu ?
<Pici> hemangpatel: are you looking for a gui or cli client?
<dcullen> hemangpatel: lsh-client: /usr/bin/lsftp or putty-tools: /usr/bin/psftp
<bergs_teiger> wtf! ubuntu is getting harder and harder to customize
<dcullen> hemangpatel: apt-file search is your friend
<hemangpatel> i need gui client
<Pici> dcullen: that doesn't really help for sftp clients that don't have sftp in their names.
<Pici> hemangpatel: filezilla is a popular one.
<dcullen> Pici: it's better than nothing
<dcullen> Pici: ...which seems to be where he started
<Pici> dcullen: right, just saying :)
<aladdini> #sudan
<TBarth> bergs_teiger, Ubuntu is for people who don't get familiar with Linux :-)
<dcullen> Pici: And Google would be a much more efficient way to search for an sftp client with a GUI
<dcullen> bergs_teiger: If you want customization, have a look at Linux Mint. It's based on Ubuntu, but is easier to customize.
<bergs_teiger> what i dont want in ubuntu is that it's hard to customize easily the way i want it
<dcullen> bergs_teiger: You could also try Debian Wheezy, it's the cutting edge Debian, so it will have a lot of the latest packages, but they don't use Unity
<dcullen> bergs_teiger: What you don't want to do is come to the #ubuntu channel and complain about Ubuntu
<Pici> bergs_teiger, dcullen: you don't need to use Unity on Ubuntu. Theres no reason to need to switch to a different distro to change the desktop environment.
<TBarth> bergsteiger, are you german mountain climber? ;)
<serverqg> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<hacker> hi
<hacker> everybody
<aladdini> hi
<Pici> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<hacker> i am a hacker running backtrack 4 r2
<dcullen> Pici: I've followed all the how-tos on switching to gnome-shell and all of that, and I didn't like it. The Linux Mint Maya and Cinnamon are much better.
<LjL> hacker: this channel only supports Ubuntu though.
<hacker> but bt4 is based on ununtu
<LjL> still not supported
<bergs_teiger> one last thing, how can i place the windows buttons to the right?
<aladdini> yeah it's about ubuntu
<hacker> well i am connected to the server so way
<dcullen> o.O
<aladdini> use ubuntu tweak <bergs_teiger>
<hacker> ?
<hacker> bye
<Pici> hacker: #backtrack-linux is on this irc server.
<serverqg> hi
<hacker> i know
<bergs_teiger> damn, it's already on my face but didn't see it LOL
<dcullen> hacker: so ask there
<hacker> i am running backtrack 4
<hacker> in hardrive mode
<serverqg> hacker backtrack very cool
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aladdini> can I run Knoversation on the terminal?
<LjL> aladdini: uhm, not really, it's a GUI program...
<serverqg> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<dcullen> aladdini: if you want an ncurses IRC client, you might try pork
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<LjL> serverqg: what is that supposed to mean?
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<serverqg> I have a script for show speed internet, more no functional still
<aladdini> now I installed the app "pork" how can I join this channel?
<LjL> serverqg: please disable scripts in this channel, they're not allowed
<dcullen> aladdini: I dunno, I never used pork. I found it using apt-cache search bitchx
<LjL> aladdini, dcullen: i suspect most people who IRC from terminal here are using irssi
<serverqg> LjL, Ok. It is very simple. Do in python
<serverqg> Go disable now... Sorry my englisg. I m from Brazil
<papa> http://pastebin.com/9kVUKeKw
<dcullen> Jeepers, I forgot about irssi, LjL
<papa> pls tell me more about my hard disk
<papa> smartmontools
<LjL> papa: to me the reallocated sector count doesn't look good.
<spaceninja> s there an alternative installation iso that doesn't load so long during bootup, my laptop freezes, nothing wrong with the cd, it's just that the computer is kind of crappy :p
<LjL> !alternate | spaceninja
<ubottu> spaceninja: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<papa> is my hdd  time up :P
<spaceninja> LjL: thanks
<papa> any good linux disk utility to get more info about hard disk ?
<iceroot> papa: hdparm
<papa> is it in repos
<iceroot> papa: yes
<papa> can it fix errors ?? :
<iceroot> papa: no
<iceroot> papa: hardware errors or filesystem errors?
<auronandace> papa: software won't be able to fix hardware errors
<papa> umm
<papa> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<iceroot> papa: if it is a hardware error, buy a new hdd and use your backup
<spaceninja> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<papa> is it ok to backup in ubuntu cloud?
<dcullen> LjL: How do I do the equivalent of apt show on Ubuntu 12.04?
<papa> please give me more info abt ubuntu one i am new to uone
<LjL> dcullen: "apt-cache show packagename", but it's the same as in other releases
<papa> is ubuntu one secure?
<dcullen> LjL: I figured it out. Jeepers.
<LjL> papa: i don't think it aims for particularly high security.
<dcullen> LjL: I have just plain "apt" on a Linux Mint 12 install
<LjL> dcullen: that's not very plain actually, it's probably a simplification of some sort that Mint did later :P
<papa> the ubuntu one application has closed unexpectedly
<dcullen> LjL: What I mean by "just plain apt" is no suffix (e.g. apt-cache)
<aladdini1> can I run commands while I'm using irssi?
<MonkeyDust> aladdini1  i use irssi - what do you mean exactly?
<dcullen> aladdini1: What command do you want to run?
<papa> dropbox vs ubuntu one ?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<auronandace> papa: don't take polls
<dcullen> papa: Purchase web hosting and store your files there.
<papa> alternatives to dropbox?
<papa> any free stuffs ?
<dcullen> ah, the price of free
<aladdini1> I mean if I logged in to the cli?
<LjL> papa: http://alternativeto.net/software/dropbox/
<aladdini1> let say "ls -al" for example.
<MonkeyDust> aladdini1  yes, irssi is a CLI client
<papa> is cloud storage safe ?
<MonkeyDust> aladdini1  you can do that in a different terminal screen
<tensorpudding> papa, define safe
<LjL> papa: depends on your definition of "safe". few things are "safe" in all ways, if any.
<MonkeyDust> aladdini1  open two terminal screens, use one for irssi, the other for commands
<dcullen> MonkeyDust: Is there a way to run a shell command in irssi and get the output to show up in the channel?
<L3top> papa: are cars fast?
<papa> will there be any loss of data>
<iceroot> dcullen: /exec
<iceroot> dcullen: see also #irssi
<dcullen> iceroot: tada!
<sutterCane> papa: what about spideroak
<dcullen> I think we can alleviate aladdini1's fears
<MonkeyDust> dcullen  nah, not the way you want it, copy paste or pastebin may be a way
<aladdini1> what if I didn't logged in to GUI ?
<tensorpudding> if you are paying the company to store things there, they almost surely will have some policy to not lose your data under most reasonable circumstances
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: sure irssi can do that
<papa> how much time will it take to backup 5 gb music in ubuntu one
<dcullen> ...and iceroot sprints across the finish line
<iceroot> papa: depending on your connection of course
<papa> 1mbps
<sutterCane> papa: depends on you download speed
<zaqxsw34> Nvidia FX 5200  with Nouveau crash system every time
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  really? /please enlighten us
<MonkeyDust> ls
<iceroot> papa: its up to you to do the calculation how long it will take
<MonkeyDust> oops
<tensorpudding> with 1 mbps, it'd probably take hours
<papa> lol
<zaqxsw34> Nvidia FX 5200  with Nouveau crash system every time
<papa> ubuntu one closed unexpectedly man bug
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: /exec -o command
<l3d>  is there a way to get gimp 2.8 on ubuntu 10.10
<papa> ppa
<auronandace> l3d: 10.10 is no loger supported
<iceroot> !eol | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dcullen> l3d: You can build it from sources
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  +1 !!
<aladdini1> dcullen: how?
<tensorpudding> you can probably build the source package from a later version
<sutterCane> or you could download it from graphical.com
<sakera> assalamu alikum
<sutterCane> alikum assalam
<tensorpudding> but you should stop using 10.10 and upgrade
<aladdini1> wa alekom alsalm sakera:
<dcullen> l3d: You can use "apt-get build-dep" to install the build dependencies
<L3top> bug 668828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668828 in Fluxbox Autostarter "Package description does not have separate one-line synopsis" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668828
<L3top> hmm... thats not it... and he left.
<gaelfx> why is that bug medium priority?
<dcullen> aladdini1: You'll probably have to use hijinks to download the source deb for gimp 2.8
<ripthejacker> dcullen, i need to start the script before login
<ripthejacker> dcullen, so what runlevel should it be placed?
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Start what script?
<ripthejacker> a script than runs a java program
<dcullen> ripthejacker: run runlevel to see your current runlevel
<ripthejacker> it says N,2
<Pici> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dcullen> ripthejacker: so there you have it: runlevel 2
<ripthejacker> dcullen, i want the program to start before login
<ripthejacker> dcullen, and how do i make sure all the dependent programs are running like jvm and bluetooth
<iceroot> !boot | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dcullen> ripthejacker: so make sure that its S prefix is less than your window manager (e.g. if your window manager is /etc/rc2.d/S91lighttpd, use /etc/rc2.d/S85yourscript)
<ikonia> dcullen: no
<ikonia> dcullen: ubuntu uses upstart now
<ikonia> not the old system V init system
<dcullen> ikonia: You can still use the old scripts
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> they will not get called like that
<ikonia> they require either upstart scripts, or a wrapper for upstart to call them
<dcullen> ikonia: I suggest you look in /etc/rc2.d and tell me what you see
<auronandace> !wfm | dcullen
<ubottu> dcullen: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ikonia> why ?
<dcullen> ikonia: Because I see my NFS kernel server getting started there
<dcullen> ikonia: ...using an old style init script
<ikonia> dcullen: the scripts will work as a script, but upstart doesn't use the old init system
<dcullen> ikonia: You'll still get the ordering you need, and it will be easier than learning upstart
<CM-Pizarro> Hi all
<aladdini> hi CM-Pizarro
<CM-Pizarro> I have installed and configured WebDav in my Ubuntu server and works well. I have a problem, how can I force webdav to use my system's users (/etc/passwd file) instead of a new one that all tutorials tell you to create? I need this because I want WebDav to use my UNIX file permission when allowing users to upload files, modify them, or entering into a certain folder. Any clue? Many thanks!
<aladdini> how can I remove a directory with its files?
<CM-Pizarro> aladdini: rm -R /mydirectory
<dcullen> aladdini: rm -r
<gaelfx> aladdini: rm -R
<dcullen> aladdini: You might want to run "man rm" and see some of the more interesting things you can do. Also, I recommend reading "man cp" as well.
<aladdini> I want to make a link to directory?
<Psi-Jack> aladdini: Homework?
<CM-Pizarro> ln ?
<dcullen> aladdini: "man ln"
<dcullen> aladdini: actually, use "man -k <search term>" to find commands that do what you want
<aladdini> no?
<dcullen> aladdini: e.g. man -k link
<prova21> j
<aladdini> ok
<CM-Pizarro> aladdini: check this tutorial, I used it to learn time ago: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<delac> anyone using elementary iconset? For some reason totem palyers controls are too big for the toolbar and symbolic. Any fix for those?
<ripthejacker> dcullen, so window manager is the last thing loaded before the login.
<lJ6il> Hello (sorry for my bad english)... When I connect my user on the connection screen, my computer stays on the wallpaper. I've got only the mouse (no bar, no icons, etc.). After maybe 20 seconds, total black screen.
<lJ6il> Could it be a graphic card problem ?
<aguitel> how repair mbr?
<CM-Pizarro> Anyone who has installed WebDav? thanks.
<ripthejacker> dcullen, is there any chance that if my script fails the whole boot will fail?
<lJ6il> a "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" only gives me : (EE) Failed to load module ''nv'' (module does not exist, 0)
<dcullen> ripthejacker: No. Have you ever disabled the splash screen and watched Linux boot? Scripts fail all the time.
<lJ6il> I only have this in my Xorg:  «Section "Device" ; Identifier "Default Device" ; Option "NoLogo" "True" ; EndSection» . Is it normal ?
<ripthejacker> oh yeah
 * L3top would argue that it depends on how it fails... looping and the like... I mean... ever had a boot fail due to an init script?
<dcullen> ripthejacker: In fact, you will want to remove "quiet splash" from your /etc/default/grub
<aladdini> thanks.
<ripthejacker> dcullen, actually thats another issue i never bothered to fix after i got my new ati card.I dont get splash screen its always the text
<L3top> this is sort of one of those reasons upstart is recommended over v init... the ability to do parallel runs... vs the order by order.
<L3top> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#sysv-limitations
<L3top> if it never finishes... it can never continue.
<dcullen> L3top: Yes, technically, there is a chance ripthejacker's script could cause a problem. But I am counting on him not writing any infinite loops
<ripthejacker> dcullen, /etc/default!!! these odd file hierarchy is making the learning curve even difficult.
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Tell me about it
<ripthejacker> why isnt it placed in the sensible /boot folder? o.O
<dcullen> L3top: if ripthejacker can dig through the files in /etc/init and figure out how to write an upstart script, he can always do that
<L3top> just throwin it out there.
<iceroot> ripthejacker: config goes to /etc
<ripthejacker> !conf
<dcullen> What does JOB="${INITSCRIPT%.sh}" do?  For example, if INITSCRIPT is resolvconf, does JOB get set to resolvconf.sh?
<iceroot> !filesystem | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<iceroot> dcullen: #bash
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello guys, what's the advatages of UFI? Is it better to use EFI instead of BIOS?
<iceroot> dcullen: but the output should go to JOB
<L3top> dcullen: place script in /etc/init.d   update-rc.d myscript defaults   will add it to the runlevels and order it based on the script name. To remove update-rc.d -lf myscript remove
<L3top> er... ripthejacker^
<compdoc> rafaelsoaresbr, it allows you to boot drives larger than 2.2 TB
<dcullen> L3top: Wait, what? The order is based on script name?
<L3top> ripthejacker: look at other scripts in /etc/init.d for header info as to prerequisite starts etc to avoid race condition
<ripthejacker> L3top, yes i  saw that. But where do i see if the modules i need are loaded before my script?
<L3top> dcullen: eg s90astart will run before s90dostart and based on prerequisite loads will wait or run.
<rafaelsoaresbr> compdoc: I do not have a drive larger than 2,2TiB, should I use UFI anyway? Is it faster?
<L3top> ripthejacker: again, look at headers that are already there to see how to not allow runs until various services have started
<dcullen> ah, so JOB=${INITSCRIPT%.sh} removes any trailing .sh. got it.
<L3top> I would like to reiterate that this is depreciated... and you should start learning upstart
<dcullen> L3top: that line is in /lib/init/upstart-job and I'm trying to learn it (but it's an ugly system)
<L3top> also do not begin scripts with numbers. 0start would be interpreted by rc.local as both 99start and 90start and will launch two instances.
<ripthejacker> L3top, so what service should i be checking if i want the login dialog to come after my script?
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Start by manually making a symbolic link from your script to /etc/rc2.d/S85script (that will get it to start before lightdm)
<L3top> ripthejacker: the fact that you are putting it there means it will launch before login... the question is what prerequisites need to be running before you do it... ie networking might need to already be running for the script/application to work.
<ripthejacker> oh getit
<dcullen> L3top, ripthejacker, you can specify prerequisites in your script using the "Required-Start" line
<L3top> again... examine existing headers... you will get the feel for the "launch after these services are run... launch before this happens"
<delac> both elementary and human use symbolic action icons from gnome iconset. Still, on elementary the totem toolbar controls scale incorrectly. What might cause that?
<nbubuntu> hi , I need some help , how do I custom my LCD resolution ? using restricted ati driver . Xorg show nothing at all
<ripthejacker> dcullen, L3top yeah gotit i place the script in init.d make a link in rc2.d
<ripthejacker> right?
<nbubuntu> thanks , using ubuntu 10.10
<dcullen> ripthejacker: right
<L3top> nbubuntu: aticonfig --initial will probably create what you want... but you can write directly to xrandr...
<L3top> nbubuntu: 1010 is EOL and not supported.
<L3top> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tauchris> Hello all.  Would anyone be willing to help me understand some filesystem mounting basics?
<dcullen> nbubuntu: If you do upgrade, please make a backup of your current system
<nbubuntu> L3top : using 23 inch HD monitor but 1920x1080 text are too small , I need to custom it similar to 1440x900 but how do I calculate it right somewhere at the size of of 16:10 1440x900 ? (1680x920) ?
<L3top> !mount | tauchris
<ubottu> tauchris: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<nbubuntu> dcullen: dont plan to upgrade anything yet
<L3top> nbubuntu: then we cannot help you I am afraid.
<nbubuntu> L3top: Just wanted to change the resolution , nothing much , been using very well since having an old pc which doesn't really par with current 12.04
<delac> if icon set has no explicit inheritance, does it inherit some icon set on default?
<nbubuntu> L3top: any reason ? I just wanted to customize it to a desire resolution
<L3top> nbubuntu: I understand the frustration... but I will get thwapped giving support in the support channel for an unsupported distro.
<danley> Hi.I need some help with autofs. I have an autofs mountpoint /nfs/Music that mounts a NFS share. this works well. I also have a symbolic link from /home/danley/Music to /nfs/Music. My home is encrypted by ubuntu's standard ecryptfs setup. my problem now. when the mount point is unreachable as in I'm not at home to reach the server with the NFS share I can't log in. after the login of lightdm it just stops. does anybody know what I can do about that?
<tauchris> Actually understand mount/umount, and have got it working for an sshfs remote filesystem.  I don't understand how/why it shows up in Nautilus, even when it isn't mounted.  It's actually convenient and desirable, but I don't know how to configure it or repeat it for other remote ssh filesystems.
<ripthejacker> dcullen, L3top there are many services in init.d that dont have reference in any of the rc folder?
<zlude> Someone can help me? http://snipurl.com/24dq08n ( It's a URL to Git Hub Gist | TXT )
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Those are disabled services
<nbubuntu> L3top: even a minor of screen resolution ? ...... :-(
<L3top> ripthejacker: the v init system creates symlinks in the rc folders.
<L3top> I really hate getting thwapped nbubuntu.
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top: how's it going
<L3top> ripthejacker: hense the update-rc.d commands.
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Will your monitor even support a crazy resolution like 1680x920?
<ripthejacker> dcullen, no why o u ask?
<L3top> Hey TheWhiteHatter... what goes on? I assume you have learned by now that I am an idiot and you cannot write to the pseudosystem, that the kernel itself does that sort of nonsense.
<nbubuntu> L3top: what about refresh rate to 75hz ? mine currently on vga is 60hz
<ripthejacker> *do/o
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Sorry, wrong nick
<Jural> Hello, I'm having some issues with my laptop. Anyone have the time to help?
<dcullen> nbubuntu: Will your monitor even support a crazy resolution like 1680x920
<L3top> nbubuntu: man xrandr
<tauchris> Simpler question: how does Nautilus decide what to show under "Devices"?
<auronandace> nbubuntu: stop asking, use a supported version
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top: lol, it's fine.  I'm going to build an external cooling unit.
<dcullen> nbubuntu: LCD refresh rates are usually fixed at 60 Hz (or 50 Hz in non-US countries)
<L3top> Not without an actual question Jural ;P
<nbubuntu> dcullen : for vga is 75hz max
<ripthejacker> dcullen, L3top sorry for my noobness but one last thing. What services do i run to start bluetooth and jvm running.They are not there in the rc2.d folder . So when are these services initiated?
<nbubuntu> dcullen : trying now ,
<L3top> ripthejacker: upstart
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Do you have Bluetooth installed?
<ripthejacker> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ripthejacker> dcullen, yes i have
<nbubuntu> auronandace : not everyone willing to upgrade where some pc specification doesn't meet the requirement or running slow
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Bluetooth would be part of Networking, then, so make sure Networking has already started
<Jural> Samsung NP550P7C, Overheating and fans not working. Booting with acpi=off crashes system after 10 to 15 mins. pwmconfig = no sensors, jupiter no effect and samsung tools cannot start fan.
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Add $network to "Required-Start"
<auronandace> nbubuntu: 10.04 is still supported
<hugogee> greetz all.
<L3top> tauchris: If I understand your question... it scans available devices rather regularly and puts them in as possible opens assuming there is not a problem (ie unclean). I believe it mounts them for a terribly brief moment to gather device information and then unmounts them. If it cannot mount them, it does not list them.
<hugogee> is anyone running zoneminder successfully on 12.04??
<nbubuntu> auronandace : 10.04 upgrade to 10.10 last year feb . Still supported ?
<auronandace> nbubuntu: we can't support outdated distros forever, there are clear support timelines
<auronandace> nbubuntu: 10.04 is lts
<auronandace> !lts | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<tauchris> @L3Top: so anything I define in my fstab and successfully mount will eventually show up under "Devices" in Nautilus?
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i'm installing joomla and  this has to happen...Depending on the security configuration of your Web server the recommended default permissions of 755 for directories and 644 for files should be reasonably secure.   -> How can i do that in command line?
<ripthejacker> dcullen, overload of information :(. Is tere any link to learn where each of these services reside?
<nbubuntu> auronandace : then I just roll back to 10.10 ? thanks :)
<L3top> tauchris: if it is defined in fstab it should simply exist. Nautilis doesn't have to do any probing work there and all I said is not valid.
<compdoc> Krambiorix, sudo chmod
<auronandace> nbubuntu: downgrades aren't supported either, you'd need to fresh install
<tauchris> Suh-WEEET
<ScottHarrison> tauchris, what are you trying to mount? I was working with fstab today, mounting my /home to 2nd hdd
<Krambiorix> compdoc, yeah but how can i chmod only for directories?
<tauchris> Thanks @L3Top
<DarkAceLaptop> Ubuntu isn't mounting my DVD.
<L3top> nbubuntu: you might look into a lighter weight buntu, like xubuntu  or lubuntu and run 1204(also LTS)
<auronandace> L3top +1
<dcullen> ripthejacker: I always just read the scripts. But I'm sure that if you google system v init script you'll find some howtos
<compdoc> Krambiorix, sudo chmod 0755 directoryname
<nbubuntu> L3top : As I mention , i am using it fine , the reason i dont wanted to upgrade is due to ati driver support.
<ripthejacker> dcullen, $network is not present in rc2.d but in rc0.d so i will have to explicitly call it?
<L3top> nbubuntu: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<tauchris> @ScottHarrison, I'm setting up mounts for remote SSH filesystems that are only available when I'm VPN'ed to work.  Doesn't sound much like what you are doing.
<nbubuntu> L3top : 3870
<L3top> I need the output.
<ScottHarrison> tauchris, not all lol, have fun, I hope you get it working.
<burckley> Hello
<L3top> are you saying it is an HD 3870?
<L3top> nbubuntu: ^
<nbubuntu> L3top : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 [1002:9501]
<nbubuntu> brb
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  type lspci -nn | grep VGA | pastebinit and paste the url here
<dcullen> ripthejacker: What?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<fbernier> What's the best solution to make a full backup to restore it on a brand new machine?
<L3top> nbubuntu: that is supported in flgrx from precise (1204) repos.
<MonkeyDust> fbernier  type !backup for instructions
<DarkAceLaptop> anyone have experience with playing DVD's in Ubuntu 12?
<auronandace> fbernier: best? don't know, but dd is an option
<ScottHarrison> !drivers
<fbernier> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ScottHarrison> !driver
<dcullen> ripthejacker: S91lighttpd:# Required-Start:    $syslog $remote_fs $network
<nbubuntu> fbernier : easy as to mention but hassle of backup+time need to reinstall every program .sigh...
<L3top> nbubuntu: precise catalyst version is equal to ati version 12-4. They do not drop support for your card until +12-5
<fbernier> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<burckley> dcullen: i don'r remember who else i've talk to yesterday. The partition was encrypted with a mcafee tool. Possible workarounds were overkill because probably the cake was a lie
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Just add $network to the "# Required-Start:" line in your script
<burckley> don't
<decci> I have openLDAP configured on my Ubuntu Machine through this script http://pastebin.com/qGk9CzQ9
<decci> I need to have 3 groups : tenant1, tenant2 and tenant3 and few users in each groups
<burckley> dcullen: if you can pass that to the others, i really can't remember their nicknames, unless i see them :(
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: just fyi i think you need "lspci -v .." to see both cards in hybrid setups...
<burckley> dcullen: Thanks anyhow :-)
<dcullen> burckley: I don't remember either. Have a look at the chat log
<fbernier> nbubuntu: yeah .. I think ultimately ima just do a fresh install, restore my dotfiles from github and reinstall every packages
<burckley> webchat on freenode
<burckley> Oh well..
<dcullen> burckley: this channel keeps a log I believe
<Pici> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<L3top> lol @ factoid
<MonkeyDust> fbernier  if you should fresh install, consider creating a separate /home partition
<fbernier> MonkeyDust: what do you mean?
<burckley> escott giiker
<burckley> their both offline :(
<burckley> they're*
<auronandace> !home | fbernier
<ubottu> fbernier: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<DarkAceLaptop> Anyone been able to play DVD's in Ubuntu 12?
<MonkeyDust> fbernier  you can then easily delete your ubuntu and install a new version, without losing personal files
<dcullen> burckley: Check in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/19/
<zykotick9> !dvd | DarkAceLaptop
<ubottu> DarkAceLaptop: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ripthejacker> dcullen, thanks a lot . see ya if it works
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Adios
<dcullen> burckley: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/19/%23ubuntu.txt
<burckley> dcullen: i found their names, they are offline :-)
<DarkAceLaptop> zykotick9, does this also go with mounting them?
<dcullen> burckley: You can always send them IRC mail
<zykotick9> DarkAceLaptop: you don't mount video dvds - you play them
<diago> would anyone know if it is possible to create a tmpfs using fusermount without root privs
<ScottHarrison> In order to use ecryptfs to encrypt my /home, do I need to be logged in as another user?
<L3top> DarkAceLaptop: xine is particularly good at navigating dvd menus.
<DarkAceLaptop> zykotick9, normally I could browse the files of a DVD...
<DarkAceLaptop> I've done it on my 10.04 machine.
<DarkAceLaptop> Regardless, I still can't even play it. It's not reading it or something.
<dcullen> ripthejacker: Did it work?
<L3top> DarkAceLaptop: Did you read the link zykotick9 sent you? It requires that you install specific things to decode DVDs.
<L3top> video DVDs*
<DarkAceLaptop> I installed those already
<DarkAceLaptop> Trying to play it through VLC.
<DarkAceLaptop> Playback failure:'uNEWLINE'DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<L3top> So... you stick a dvd in... you open vlc, and navigate to the dvd and it will not play?
<L3top> Or are you trying to do something weird with mounting DarkAceLaptop?
<DarkAceLaptop> Basically, if the DVD is located at /dev/dvd
<xhule> alguien español
<xhule> ???'
<zykotick9> !es | xhule
<ubottu> xhule: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dhanasekaran> Guys I want ubuntu-installer this is correct chant room
<L3top> dhanasekaran: probably... but I would need a clearer question.
<DarkAceLaptop> L3top, it should mount when I stick it in, right?
<aladdini> anyone know the ppa to install google earth on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<L3top> It should play, on the already mounted device... yes.
<dhanasekaran> L3top, I am trying to do pxebased network installation, using preseed file, I want configure local repository for ubuntu
<dhanasekaran> L3top, this my config. file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101892/
<dhanasekaran> L3top, please guide me..ubuntu-installer with local repo.
<L3top> dhanasekaran: I don't know how terribly helpful I will be... I use pxe very differently. Perhaps dcullen can be of some assistance.
<nannes> Oh, ****
<nannes> WHY THE HELL  #OPENBOX CHANNEL REQUIRES INVITE TO ENTER
<dcullen> ok, LjL, I read about upstart jobs and I would have to write one before helping someone else write one. I guess I'll be writing one in the near future.
<zykotick9> !register | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nannes> zykotick9: I am registered :S
<Pici> nannes: Mind the caps, and how should we know. This is #ubuntu
<dcullen> nannes: mebbe OpenBox is not so open?
<dhanasekaran> dcullen, can you me.. regarding I am trying to do pxebased network installation, using preseed file, I want configure local repository for ubuntu
<zykotick9> nannes: you're right - sorry.
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: i don't have any experience with PXE boot
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: your best hope is to google for a solution
<nannes> dcullen: The same thinking I had. But it's open :S
<nannes> Isn't there someone who can invite me there? :'(
<L3top> sorry to throw you under the bus there dcullen... I misunderstood something clearly.
<Pici> nannes: We do not maange that channel. If you need network help, there is #freenode
<L3top> dhanasekaran: what guide are you following now to get to this point?
<dcullen> lol @ #openbox
<dcullen> L3top: no problem. it was only a virtual bus, and i'm only in a virtual hospital, i should be out in virtually no time
<dcullen> oof. tough crowd.
<dhanasekaran> L3top, I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/install-tftp.html guide, But not possible to configure local repo.
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm using 12.04.  I'm trying to change the keyboard shortcut for launching the dash.  The default is <Alt>Z.  I'm trying to change it to <Alt>Space.  (using gconftool-2).  I can set it to <Alt>A, and the change takes.  But if I change it to <Alt>Space, then there is no key that launches the dash.  I can change it back to <Alt>Z, though.  Am I doing something wrong?  Should I spell Space differently?  I've tried <Space> to no avail, as well.
<DarkAceLaptop> Galaxor, AFAIK keyboard shortcuts are borked in Ubuntu 12.
<alda> @find backtrack4
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: if you are in unity, hold down the win key
<Galaxor> DarkAceLaptop: How bad?  This is the only problem I've seen so far.  Do you have any links to bug reports I can subscribe to?
<Pici> alda: This is #ubuntu, we don't support backtrack here. Please use #backtrack-linux
<DarkAceLaptop> ThinkT510, YOU ARE MAH HERO! Yaaaaay
<DarkAceLaptop> Galaxor, actually, I think so,
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: haha, no worries :)
<alda> sorry I started
<alda> #backtrack-linux
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: Will this article help you: http://techblog.glendaleacademy.org/?p=36
<DarkAceLaptop> lemme look got a second.
<DarkAceLaptop> ThinkT510, any way to take away that key? I'm not even in Unity xD
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: That looks like it does Ed Zachary what you want
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: not sure what you mean sorry, what desktop you using?
<plain-person> Hi all. I just upgrade my Ubuntu to 12.04, and I got a sound issue (no audio devices detected, although I can play sounds in certain apps or logging in with a different, newly created user account). I was wondering how to delete the config files in user accounts or something? Note: I am a total wannabe-noob, in case that didnt come across with my message. Please, anyone?
<DarkAceLaptop> Galaxor, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/965921
<dhanasekaran> dcullen, i can't understand , you are given link, for creating repo, I have already done the repo. creation, I my pxe installer. download all packages from my local repo.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Confirmed]
<aether> plain-person: You normal account probably isn't in the pulse group
<aether> plain-person: check /etc/group
<plain-person> Aehmmm... pulse group, you say?
<zykotick9> aether: typing "groups" in a terminal will show what memeberships the logged in user is in.  plain-person
 * plain-person goes to check etc/group
<Galaxor> DarkAceLaptop: Thanks.  But that one seems to be about gnome-shell.  I'm talking about unity.
<Galaxor> DarkAceLaptop: Though it's nice to know that I shouldn't try to use gnome-shell.
<DarkAceLaptop> ThinkT510, gnome-fallback-session, I think. I mean, is there a way to be able to use my shortcuts without having to use the Super key?
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: i've never used that so i don't know sorry
<L3top> dhanasekaran: I would do this completely differently. I would change the /etc/apt/sources.list in the boot image... probably mini.iso vs trying to use d-i.
<folmer> I have a rather old laptop from 2007 (dual core, 2GB ram, 5400rpm hdd). Would you say I would benefit performancewise from switching from pure Ubuntu 12.04 to, say Xubuntu?
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: It looks like that article tells you how to setup your PXE server to point at the local repo
<plain-person> aether: I cant find etc/groups, but entering "groups" in terminal shows a bunch of groups, but no pulse. How do I add my account to pulse?
<ThinkT510> folmer: you could try unity2d first?
<folmer> ThinkT510: I guess I could. If I knew it existed :)  How do I get it/enable it?
<dhanasekaran> L3top, I also doing the same thing, All packages getting from internet it's working But, I have not possible all my client machine access internet , loose my all bandwidth, because i am trying for local repo
<dcullen> L3top, dhanasekaran, that is another option: mount the ISO and edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<MA111> Greetings all, when adding volumes to mount in /etc/fstab , they mount as read-only for non root users.
<MA111> the "defult" directvie should mount then as 'rw' . what gives ?
<TheWhiteHatter> My cpu temps just hit 85 0.0
<MA111> or should I say "defatuls"
<ThinkT510> folmer: log out, press the little ubuntu logo and pick the 2d session, then log back in
<TheWhiteHatter> they backed off to 75 now
<TheWhiteHatter> scary
<beandog> MA111: you need user or users option ... I can't remember which
<dcullen> MA111: Did you set "chgrp <group> /mnt/point" and "chmod g+w /mnt/point"?
<folmer> ThinkT510, ah thanks. I'll try that immediately
<L3top> dhanasekaran: you need to have a Packages.gz file in your local repo, and it must be defined in the sources.list. See dpkg-scanpackages.
<MA111> beandog: yes, there is one, but what if I have 25 users ? I gess I need to add them to a group in that case.
<dcullen> MA111: They should already be members of some default groups
 * L3top recommends TheWhiteHatter get a volt meter and perhaps a 6 dollar fan.
<dhanasekaran> L3top, the package is there my local repo, I cant download using ubuntu installer using d-i
<dcullen> They may already be member of sudo, adm, or admin
<L3top> dhanasekaran: again... I wouldn't use d-i
<MA111> I see, so I'll need to set perms for groups on that mount point, and let fstab just stay as it is .
<dhanasekaran> L3top, I am pressed.cfg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101892/
<dcullen> MA111: That's what I usually do
<MA111> dcullen: sounds reasonable, I'll give that a try, thank you .
<dhanasekaran> L3top, please check my config file
<plain-person> whats the easiest way to add people to groups?
<L3top> dhanasekaran: I have... and THIS is why I don't use d-i
<dcullen> MA111: Did you add user to your options in fstab?
<L3top> dhanasekaran: well... unless I have to... like on an install cd/dvd
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I'm running ddrescue, it failed to do the output image file I specified maybe because I deleted it etc, I have a logfile of the bad hard drive, when I try to use the logfile to do the rescue again, it instantly completes what command do I need to do, to rescue the data all over again, utilizing the logfile?
 * L3top likes /ubiquity for as much as possible too.
<dhanasekaran> L3top, ok, Any help for me.. my constrain
<dcullen> MA111: Also, I usually create a work group and add all users that need access to shared resource to the group.
<MA111> dcullen: No, "defaults" suppoed to be "rw, user" , amongst other things.
<MA111> yes, I'll take that approach .
 * TheWhiteHatter is going to use 2 hi-power fans to force air through his case.  Laptop draw air through bottom, this not good
<dcullen> MA111: Use "defaults,user", "rw" is part of "defaults"
<TheWhiteHatter> I have about ~80 spare pc fans in a cabinet.  I'm deciding how far overboard I want to go.
<MA111> dcullen: I see, great, thank you.
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: add enough fans so that the PC can hover above the ground
<THE_GFR|WORK> TheWhiteHatter: sell them on ebay.
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: I shall make a hoverpc
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: Ideally, you should be able to ride around on your pc while you do stuff around the house
<TheWhiteHatter> agreed
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: I mean, that's what we do here at work
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I'm running ddrescue, it failed to do the output image file I specified maybe because I deleted it etc, I have a logfile of the bad hard drive, when I try to use the logfile to do the rescue again, it instantly completes what command do I need to do, to rescue the data all over again, utilizing the logfile?
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: where do you work?
<dcullen> TheWhiteHatter: We replaced all of our pallet jacks with PCs
<TheWhiteHatter> lol
<dcullen> Alright, I need to rinse out my Nalgene bottle
<TheWhiteHatter> dcullen: Actually, Liquid N is pretty cheap...
<TheWhiteHatter> -100C processor cores, anyone?
 * LjL sweeps everyone back on topic
<folmer> ThinkT510, I don't think it helped anything. I suspect the 2GB ram is killing it paired with a very slow HDD
<plain-person> I am looking for an Ubuntu-Sensei willing to spare me 10 minutes to help me understand what's going on with my Ubuntu. Anyone? *flaps eye-lashes quickly*
<ThinkT510> folmer: hmm, i got 2gb ram and unity2d runs rather well here
<L3top> folmer: what is the gpu? lspci -nn | grep VGA
<MASTERPIECE> hello
<folmer> L3top, ill check
<MASTERPIECE> i have   one problem
<folmer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<MASTERPIECE> i have  tv   tuner   but   dont  know how to install driver
<MASTERPIECE> please
<L3top> one line MASTERPIECE. Do not go ape on the enter key. Same as yesterday.
<MASTERPIECE> help me
<ThinkT510> folmer: if its still rather slow then i'd expect you'd get better performance from xfce (and maybe even better from lxde)
<MASTERPIECE> :((((
<plain-person> Sensei, anyone? I promise to work hard and understand. Hoi, hoi.
<MASTERPIECE> write me a personal please
<dcullen> plain-person: mebbe try asking a question
<L3top> folmer: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I'm running ddrescue, it failed to do the output image file I specified maybe because I deleted it etc, I have a logfile of the bad hard drive, when I try to use the logfile to do the rescue again, it instantly completes what command do I need to do, to rescue the data all over again, utilizing the logfile?
<folmer> ThinkT510, that's what I thought. I just didn't want to go though the hassle of reinstalling for nothing
<L3top> MASTERPIECE: same as yesterday... these things should stay in channel. What is the capture card?
<MASTERPIECE> i     dont know
<MASTERPIECE> :(
<folmer> L3top, I'll try it immediately, thanks
<MASTERPIECE> how    to see this
<MASTERPIECE> what is my tv capture card
<MASTERPIECE> ?
<dcullen> plain-person: please keep your questions public so everyone can benefit
<L3top> MASTERPIECE: stop with the sad faces etc. Please pastebin the output of lspci if it is a card in the machine, or lsusb if it is a usb capture card.
<L3top> !pastebin | MASTERPIECE
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I'm running ddrescue, it failed to do the output image file I specified maybe because I deleted it etc, I have a logfile of the bad hard drive, when I try to use the logfile to do the rescue again, it instantly completes what command do I need to do, to rescue the data all over again, utilizing the logfile?
<L3top> !patience | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<folmer> L3top, do I need to restart?
<L3top> restart X at the very least yes folmer.
<L3top> folmer: when fooling with audio/video I just reboot
<folmer> oki
<folmer> brb
<DarkAceLaptop> What was the command to list all devices in /dev?
<Walther> DarkAceLaptop: ls /dev/
<Walther> :P
<L3top> DarkAceLaptop: what are you trying to get ahold of? because there is probably a more efficient way to get at it.
<DarkAceLaptop> L3top, still trying to play my DVD
<Walther> DarkAceLaptop: You might want to consider the following: lspci, lsusb, df -h
<L3top> DarkAceLaptop: a little trick, if you select it in nautilus (with something in it) and press ctrl + L   it will display the path.
<DarkAceLaptop> computer:///
<Jural> My laptop is overheating, I'm been through the forms and google results with no solution. Can anyone help?
<jiffe98> is it possible to play bluray straight from disk via ubuntu yet?
<plain-person> dcullen: I have been suggested to talk to you because my problem might be drivers-related. How is the normal procedure here, I just state my question or how?
<dcullen> plain-person: yes, please, just state your question
<Joelixny> L3top~ Are you back? Did you recieve my message last night?
<aladdini> what is the command used to log out?
<L3top> DarkAceLaptop: what does: eject /dev/dvd   do?
<dcullen> aladdini: To log out of X?
<aladdini> yes
<L3top> I am here Joelixny. I saw that something was afoot... did not see anything clearer
<plain-person> dcullen: Well, I upgraded to 12.04 and my sound, wifi and touchpad werent working properly. I managed to get the wifi to work by forcing the network manager to restart in the console, but it seems very primitive to do that every time I start the computer, plus I would like to understand whats goin on and how to clear the mess a bit.
<L3top> how did you upgrade plain-person and from what version?
<delac> does totem player do something odd with the control icons?
<DarkAceLaptop> L3top, eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dcullen> plain-person: First thing to do is copy the contents of /var/log/dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<plain-person> I upgraded from the software center thingie that pops up with updates. I upgraded from Narwhal all the way to 12.04
<L3top> DarkAceLaptop: eject /dev/sr0
<dcullen> plain-person: Second thing is to paste the link you create here
<plain-person> dcullen: OK, I will do that. Thanks for the guidance!
<L3top> plain-person: does sudo aplay -l    return a result?
<plain-person> dcullen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101965/
<Joelixny> L3top~ Well, after struggling trying to boot a bunch of times I think that the GPU is causing my SDD not to boot, for some reason. I booted without quiet and everytime it halted it showed a drive related error.
<rafaelsoaresbr> !uefi > me
<DarkAceLaptop> L3top, same error
<rafaelsoaresbr> !efi > me
<plain-person> L3top: I get two entries of HDA Intel (analog and digital)
<L3top> rafaelsoaresbr: /msg ubottu !efi
<dcullen> plain-person: I am reading the file, thanks
<L3top> What isn't working plain-person?
<rafaelsoaresbr> L3top: it don't know anything about efi or uefi :-D
<gitesh> how do i know my processor?
<gitesh> command?
<Pici> gitesh: lscpu
<gitesh> lscpu
<gitesh> sorry
<plain-person> dcullen: Well, thanks a lot to you. I probably should say that I am currently logged in on a new user account I created. If I log in with the normal one, I have no sound, no wifi and the touchpad stops working after 20 seconds. So I created a new account and both sounds and touchpad seem to work (I have to restart nm to get wifi)
<gitesh> Thanks, Pici
<L3top> gitesh: cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you more than you ever wanted to know.
<fuzzyghost> Hello
<MonkeyDust> or sudo dmidecode -t processor
<gitesh> yeah, that's what i wanted. thanks L3top
<dcullen> plain-person: Your touch pad appears to be recognized and working: [   34.600373] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input8
<fuzzyghost> Would anyone happen to know a good guide on modifying a theme?  I'm trying to adjust the colors so that I can get the DE exactly how I want it.
<dcullen> plain-person: What do you mean "the normal one"?
<L3top> didn't know that one MonkeyDust... thanks... more to explore.
<L3top> plain-person: when you open alsamixer... which is selected by default? (press f6 to see options)
<plain-person> dcullen: Until today, I have only used an admin user account with my laptop. Seeing that things didn't work anymore in that profile, and reading people suggesting so in some forums, I created a second account (this one) to be able to connect to internet, understand whats going on, etc.
<fuzzyghost> Heya
<plain-person> L3top: It appears (- default, and 0 HDA Intel)
<dcullen> plain-person: What was the user name of the admin user?
<L3top> nm then plain-person. I thought from your explanation that it was recognized as a separate digital card, not just device.
<delac> does anyone happend to know if totem contains some code that tries to make any icon set for it monochrome!?
<plain-person> dcullen: Not really sure. Either diaz or kymmenen
<fuzzyghost> I am being seen, right?
<chu> fuzzyghost: Yep.
<fuzzyghost> Okay, I've been to a few channels where they wouldn't even talk to me.
<dcullen> plain-person: You're not sure? Can you tell us what you get when you run "groups"?
<dcullen> plain-person: Also, might as well have a look at the output of "whoami"
<L3top> delac: Totem is a c++ implementation of gstreamer. I know nothing about customizing it, but if you are wondering why it does not follow a theme or something, it is not written that way.
<Jural> @plain-person: Have you tried moving the home directory of the account not working and then logging in with that account?
<plain-person> dcullen: *embarrassed* Yes, not sure since I didnt have to login manually, it was all automatic and I am generally speaking a very confused person. I will run groups and whoami and paste it in the bin thingie.
<L3top> fuzzyghost: there are a few thousand people in here. Replying to every "hello" would be chaos.
<fuzzyghost> I understand.
<delac> L3top: on gnome it does default to dark theme if one is available. But this icon stuff is really odd.
<L3top> plain-person: is this an analog connection (to speakers) and is anything muted in alsamixer?
<L3top> delac: I wouldn't expect that... but I haven't looked at the source in a long time... my knowledge is pretty darned dated.
<storyteller> dropping to initramfs shell while booting, error says, /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist but blkid shows / installed on the same disk as in /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx
<fuzzyghost> I'm assuming that a Gnome-Classic Session Theme can be edited with CSS, and the files for the theme would be found under /usr/share/themes/[theme name here]/gtk-3.0, right?
<dcullen_> Jeepers, got booted
<plain-person> L3top: Sorry, L3top, I don't really understand your question.
<fuzzyghost> BRB
<L3top> how are you connected to what audio producing thing plain-person? Eg... I have an hdmi cable connected from my motherboard to my TV... or I have a pair of speakers plugged into an analog connection... or I have an optical spdif cable going from my mobo to my amp...
<dcullen_> plain-person: Did you say anything I might have missed while I was booted?
<chu> fuzzyghost: I'm under the impression that there would be some location in your home drive for "custom" (modified) themes. I'll do some digging around, but I don't really know much, so can't guarantee anything.
<SaMa48> LIST
<plain-person> L3top: The laptop uses in-built speakers, and occasionally I plug some external speakers to it.
<chu> fuzzyghost: I have perhaps found something!
<L3top> Sorry plain-person... didn't catch that this was a laptop. And you say sometimes you hear audio but not generally when you expect to?/
<fuzzyghost> Oh, thank you chu!
<plain-person> L3top: If I login with my regular account, I get no sound at all, and no sound device appears in volume control. If I log in with a different account (this one, which I have created precisely to deal with this), sound works OK, only that the inbuilt speakers keep sounding also when I plug the external ones.
<ki4ro_> .
<dcullen_> plain-person: That shouldn't normally be possible due to the way headphone jack hardware works
 * L3top bets pulse is at the root of at least some of this.
<dcullen_> L3top: Does pulse include jack?
<dcullen_> L3top: I was just getting my head wrapped around ALSA (I did some driver work to get a TI codec working on a custom Atmel board) when Pulse came along
<dcullen_> L3top: What do you think is behind all of this "different account" business?
<L3top> plain-person: I would like to see the output of sudo aplay -l on that other account.
<chu> fuzzyghost: So, this might be a bit too "easy" for you - I don't know where in learning curve you are - but have a look here: http://maketecheasier.com/install-custom-gnome-shell-themes/2011/09/27 (under the sub-heading
<plain-person> L3top: Ahmmm... OK, I will try to get that, but I am afraid I won't be able to get to the terminal or copy the output (touchpad stops working in  20 seconds)
<chu> fuzzyghost: "Installing Themes". Now, as far as the actual editing/reference the system themes go, I don't have any knowledge, so would recommend cracking open any custom themes you have available and seeing how they do it.) [Sorry for the double post.]
<L3top> dcullen_: The modules aren't being loaded is my guess.. but it is a blind one. Very weird situation. I beleive jack may be a depends of pulse. I deal only with alsa directly.
<ripthejacker> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dcullen_> plain-person: can you plug in a USB or PS/2 mouse?
<fuzzyghost> Hold on, I got a desktop notification from you, but I couldn't read it all.
<L3top> plain-person: I am just curious if there is output at all... dont need it. If there is, I would expect it is the same.
<fuzzyghost> Oh, there it is.
<fuzzyghost> That is okay.
<deav> does anyone know when PHP 5.4 will become mainstream in Ubuntu?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Did you get any of my previous messages?
<L3top> <Joelixny> L3top~ Well, after struggling trying to boot a bunch of times I think that the GPU is causing my SDD not to boot, for some reason. I booted without quiet and everytime it halted it showed a drive related error.       is the last I got.
<Joelixny> L3top~ Did you reply to that? I had to restart my computer and couldn't see a reply.
<plain-person> dcullen_: I have no external mouse with me, but I will try to use keyboard or something. I will be back. And btw, thanks a lot for your help, I was feeling a bit anxious about this.
<storyteller> dropping to initramfs shell while booting, error says, /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist but blkid shows system is installed on the same disk as shown in /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx
<L3top> I did not Joelixny. I just am sort of staring dumbfounded at the situation. ALl I can come up with is power management conflicts. I do not remember it exactly off the top of my head, but you might try adding the noacpi argument to grub as a test.
<dcullen_> plain-person: Take a few deep breaths and visualize yourself in a grassy field in a wooded glade (or whatever helps you relax)
<L3top> Joelixny: I assume fsck completed without issue?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Well, it found some errors in /, but I fixed those, and that didn't change the booting, and they came back after when I checked again, so I'm guessing it has to do with the fact that I have to forcefully powerdown each time it hangs.
<L3top> Are there bears? I don't think bears are relaxing at all. What about snakes? I find them hard to identify.
<lattera> how do I install a new theme for unity in 12.04?
<dcullen_> Joelixny: Can you add rootdelay=3 (or whatever number makes sense) to your kernel command line arguments? http://oreilly.com/linux/excerpts/9780596100797/kernel-boot-command-line-parameter-reference.html
<Joelixny> dcullen_~ what is the units on rootdelay? I added rootdelay=4000 last time I booted and it worked, but I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not.
<plain-person> L3top: The output of aplay -l is the same as in the other user, although it took it a little while to process the command
<dcullen_> Joelixny: That link says seconds, so I doubt you waited an hour
 * plain-person closes her eyes and visualizes a green meadow and nice things and no chaos at all, but order and sense
<Joelixny> dcullen_~ I didn't, I tried rootdelay=3 at first, and it had no effect, so this time I tried 4000 in case it was in miliseconds, and the hang occurs about 3.5 seconds into the booting.
<dcullen_> Joelixny: Wouldn't be the first time the docs were wrong. Lesse what the LXR says
<L3top> What kind of spider is that? Nothing necrotic I hope.
 * L3top stops the offtopic banter
<Joelixny> dcullen_~ I'll reboot and try again to see if that solves it or it was a coicidence, I'll report back soon.
<L3top> plain-person: I don't know that this is a favored recommendation, but I would sudo apt-get remove pulse*; sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils    but... that is just me. Pulse just seems to cause me all sorts of problems.
<usuario_> hey there
<plain-person> L3top: I would follow all recommendations. In fact, I have been a bit confused from the beginning with the whole Alsa and pulseaudio business. What are they, why do I need both, or do I?
<L3top> pulse is a layer on top of alsa... because alsa on its own can be very confusing... most find pulse easier to manage. It has not been my experience.
<dcullen> I keep getting a network disconnection. Wonder if the IT folks are busting me
<plain-person> Oh. So is pulse some sort of UI thingie pasted ontop of alsa, which is the driver? or how?
<dcullen> Putting another layer on top of ALSA makes things look like an archaeological dig
<dcullen> plain-person: There's more to Pulse than just a GUI
<plain-person> dcullen: Considering I am quite green, do you think it would be a good idea to remove pulse as L3top suggests?
<dcullen> L3top: Can Pulse be removed without plain-person having to select an action to handle broken dependencies?
<L3top> There should be no broken dependencies.
<L3top> alsa does not require pulse.
<mariyan> L3top,
<fuzzyghost> chu, as far as editing the files, for a Gnome Classic session, would I edit the CSS files in the gtk-3.0 folder, or the RC files in the gtk-2.0 folder?
<mariyan> where  to download driver for bt878
<plain-person> L3top: In case things go wrong: would it be possible to reinstall pulse without complications?
<L3top> Is that something bluetoothy? I am unfamiliar with it mariyan.
<BluesKaj> plain-person, for what it's worth pulseaudio like L3top says pulseaudio makes things easier to manage as long as your alsamixer ctrls are turned on , but pavuaudio is like a gui for pulseaudio which may or may not be needed depending on your type of audio card.. If you have a pci audio card , pulseaudio will probly be required , onboards can usually work well alsa alone .
<chu> fuzzyghost: Well, that's a tough one. I can't guarantee anything, but again I will do some digging :)
<mariyan> L3top,     this is tv capture
<denn> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> pavuaudio=pavucontrol
<fuzzyghost> Okay, thanks.
<L3top> Nothing should go wrong, and it is a simple sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pvaucontrol
<L3top> pavuaudio*
<mariyan> L3top,  this is for me
<mariyan> ??
<plain-person> OH, I embrace myself and let go of pulseaudio then.
<fuzzyghost> I do Google search, but I seem to get non-related links (like editing WordPress, Moodle, Windows XP, etc.)
<mariyan> where to download  driver for tv capture  bt878
<mariyan> please
<mariyan> help me
<mariyan> write me a   personal
<beandog> it's in the kernel
<L3top> mariyan: every time you hit enter, I want to help you less. Please WAIT while I look up the package I am trying to find for you.
<L3top> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<beandog> L3top: ivtv card
<ramkr> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bttv_devices_(bt848,_bt878)
<mariyan> L3top,  okay
<ramkr> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/BTTV/
<mariyan> gracias
<myersg> does any one know of a schedule program for ubuntu
<ikonia> crontab ?
<beandog> a schedule program?
<L3top> mariyan: try sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree       while I check something.
<L3top> ah... mariyanfollow ramkr's link
<MrHashimoto> I just got a dell d430 and have a solid state hard drive installed and am running 12.04.  are their any tweaks that i can do on this?
<plain-person> L3top: While pulseaudio gets removed. Why do you think my touchpad stops working after 20 seconds logged in on the account with issues? Any idea?
<mariyan> L3top,    where is this link?
<L3top> <ramkr> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bttv_devices_(bt848,_bt878)
<L3top> mariyan: ^
<myersg> yes a calendar program like for school
<chu> fuzzyghost: I can't seem to find anything about *editing* the gnome-classic session. What I can find however is a link on installing the older Ubuntu themes (like "Ambiance", "Radiance", etc) for gnome-classic. All I would suggest with this is just cracking them open and seeing how they do it. Not very helpful, I know.
<BluesKaj> mariyan, tvtime should work
<L3top> MrHashimoto: You will probably want to enable trim, and possibly run without swap... but thats about as far as i can advise.
<chu> fuzzyghost: Here is the link anyway: http://jaysonrowe.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/quick-n-dirty-ubuntu-1204-gnome-classic.html
<mariyan> sudo  apt-get install linx-firmware-nonfree ????????????????????????????????
<myersg> any help?
<L3top> plain-person: I don't like that problem. Sounds like something might be probing it a bit too hard and it dies. Intermittent bus death is not my favorite issue.
<myersg> does anyone know were I can get sunbird?
<myersg> because mozilla doesn't have it anymore
<L3top> !info davical
<ubottu> davical (source: davical): The DAViCal CalDAV & CardDAV Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.2-1 (precise), package size 420 kB, installed size 1806 kB
<coderarity> hey, i'm on ubuntu server and i'm trying to get my wireless card enabled, but `ifconfig wlan0 up` gives me SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<mariyan> L3top,   now  have  driver ???
<L3top> !info opensync-plugin-sunbird
<ubottu> Package opensync-plugin-sunbird does not exist in precise
<myersg> I know.. It has to be out there somewhere
<xangua> myersg: you have lightning for thunderbird mail
<ramkr> mariyan: slow down - help is coming , open a terminal and copy paste the following
<L3top> !info xul-ext-lightning
<ubottu> xul-ext-lightning (source: lightning-extension): Calendar Extension for Thunderbird. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 1171 kB, installed size 4916 kB
<myersg> I don't use a email thing... so I woun't do me anygood
<ramkr> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Joelixny> So, I tried with rootdelay=4000, and it worked, but then I tried again and nothing happened. I tried with rootdelay=10000 and I didn't wait for 10 seconds, so I think rootdelay is getting ignored or something.
<mariyan> rramk   i  write this
<mariyan> but dont have driver
<mariyan> :(((((
<L3top> Joelixny: or your units are beyond an accepted range... iw ould need to research rootdelay
<ramkr> also follow the two links posted earlier
<ramkr> it will install from the internet
<thevoid> anyone know how i set, or make sure the character set is, "latin1 COLLATE latin1_general_ci" with phpmyadmin/mysql?
<thevoid> i know its not a ubuntu question, but i figured you guys would be in the know
<ramkr> assuming you are connected to the net ;-)
<Joelixny> L3top~ I also tried bootdelay=10 and nothing changed
<dcullen> Any way to force Unity-2D to be the default?
<chris_____> Just bought new Toshiba Satellite S855D (AMD A10-4600M) for 12.04 but install freezes at some random point (varies from time to time). Memtest passes. Is AMD A10 CPU (or Toshiba Satellite) not supported? Do I now have an expensive doorstop?
<xangua> dcullen: clic the ubuntu icon next to your username in the loguin screen
<dcullen> xangua: I'm trying to avoid having to do that every login
<ramkr> dcullen: logout - from login settung options check ubuntu 2d login and it should be persistent
<rizmi> ada ela
<rizmi> aulak na
<_skpl> login settings > defaiult session
<myersg> <chris_____> do you have it hooked in to a router with a cable when you install it?
<xangua> dcullen: select unity 2d and it will be default, you don't have to do it everytime
<myersg> or wireless
<chris_____> yes I have wired internet cable, is that an issue?
<myersg> no
<ramkr> mariyan: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bttv_devices_(bt848,_bt878)
<myersg> mine had the same problem when I was using wireless.I hade to use a cable to install
<ramkr> mariyan: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/BTTV/
<chris_____> I tried install with WiFi too but no better, still freezes
<chris_____> Is there a way to install OS so I can see what is happening and see if something specific is failing?
<fuzzyghost> Sorry, I was away, making food.  Thanks for the link, though, I am checking it out now.
<dcullen_> Radio check?
<TheWhiteHatter> Loud and clear dcullen
<dcullen_> I think the IT guys are playing some shenanigans at my expense
<dcullen_> I guess everyone went to lunch?
<mariyan> :(((((
<mariyan> ehoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mariyan> have   some to  enter in my computer with teamviewer
<mariyan> please
<delinquentme> is there a solid ubuntu download manager?
<ramkr> gwget , kget
<ThinkT510> mariyan: what's wrong?
<L3top> mariyan: we have been telling you for two days to keep your responses to one line... stop with the badgering of people to HELP NOW!!!!... and frown faces etc. You are prone not to follow instructions, you do not give details of errors. And you hit enter like it spits out money. I WILL NOT help you if you continue this.
<ThinkT510> L3top: there is /ignore
<L3top> keeps changing nics... and there are guidelines.
<L3top> mariyan: lsmod | grep bt        does that return any results?
<ThinkT510> !pm | mariyan
<ubottu> mariyan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<L3top> mariyan: please also pastebin the output of lspci
<buki_> o
<buki_> hi
<L3top> Hi buki_, do you have a support question?
<ScottHarrison> lol, torifying xchat was a hassle and a half... done now though
<ThinkT510> !yay | ScottHarrison
<ubottu> ScottHarrison: Glad you made it! :-)
<ramkr> ScottHarrison: how so ? interested to know
<ScottHarrison> ramkr, I wasn't familiar with the SASL authentication process and took me a long time to work it out
<ScottHarrison> ramkr, finally worked out you have to create a network to link the SASL config to
<MrHashimoto> !trim
<ScottHarrison> anyway, when my govt brings in their new "spy on the public" laws, I won't be a victim
<hp> hay
<hp> hey
<ramkr> danke, was thinking that using the tor bundle and chat from inside a browser would work too , or not ?
<ScottHarrison> ramkr, I assume so but I don't find IRC in a browser to be anywhere near as convenient
<fortmac> I have a question about a corrupt cd rom while installing ubuntu through VMWare.
<ramkr> never used it too, but assuming things don't work easily - restrictions wise it might be an easy way to start
<Joelixny> L3top~ dcullen_~ I fixed the booting problem. I used pci=noacpi, I should of known before... To shed to light into the issue, my main drive is connected through a pci slot (mSata SSD).
<ScottHarrison> ramkr, it's not a case of things not working, was just a bit frustrating until i found the right tutorial
<L3top> [11:45:22] <L3top> I did not Joelixny. I just am sort of staring dumbfounded at the situation. ALl I can come up with is power management conflicts. I do not remember it exactly off the top of my head, but you might try adding the noacpi argument to grub as a test.         :P
<ScottHarrison> ramkr, if you want to set it up, i can link you to a good tut
<fortmac> I am being told that file:///cdrom/pool/main/k/klibc/klibc-utils_1.5.25-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb  is corrupt
<ramkr> Scoot - yes please
<fortmac> but I just downloaded the .iso from ubuntu directly
<fortmac> there should be no issue
<ScottHarrison> kk one sec
<ramkr> *Scott that is :-)
<jiffe98> is it possible to play bluray straight from disk via ubuntu yet?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Yes, I added it as per your advice, thanks. Now the only major issue I have is my broken xorg.conf :P
<Sidewinder1> fortmac, Did you md5sum check the ISO?
<MonkeyDust> fortmac  you can also download the iso and install that
<fortmac> sidewinder: yes let me show you that error
<L3top> ah... yes... no h/v sync refresh... I remember now Joelixny. Can I get a fresh xrandr -q  pastebin?
<ScottHarrison> ramkr, http://blog.aizatto.com/2006/09/02/connecting-to-freenode-with-tor-using-xchat/
<ramkr> thanks
<ScottHarrison> I've got to go, getting late
<ScottHarrison> ciao all
<Sidewinder1> fortmac, If the md5sum agrees with that provided, I don't see how one of the files could be corrupt. Something definately sounds wrong.
<Joelixny> L3top~ http://pastebin.com/5ugxYs1r
<fortmac> sidewinder: the function 'Check the CD-ROM(s) integrity returns 'The./pool/main/s/sphinx/python-sphinx_1.1.3_dfsg-2ubuntu2_all.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification.  YOur CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted.' (excuse my tpos)
<L3top> Joelixny: just on a lark... lets mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bu  and reboot while I try and figure this out.
<fortmac> Sidewinder: yeah i'm starting to think I hsould be in #vmware
<dupa123> how can i setup ip/gateway for tun0 from client side? because i fucked vpn on server side and i don't have access, because i got some random ips :/
<bazhang> dupa123, no cursing here
<bazhang> dupa123, this is debian you are running?
<dupa123> ubuntu
<chris_____> managed to get 12.04 to install without it freezing, but now it freezes (mouse pointer stops, progress bars stop, etc.) at some random time after boot, any ideas?
<fortmac> Sidewinder1, well the MD5 is returning a completely different error than the regular installation
<bazhang> dupa123, whats the output of lsb_release -a
<dupa123> Linux Mint 13 Maya
<MonkeyDust> ah
<Joelixny> L3top~ I'm using my old xorg.conf, I get low resolution and panning screen in it. The one you gave me last night doesn't work at all. I have both backed up already. Do I still reboot?
<bazhang> dupa123, mint is offtopic here
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dupa123> 3/4 apt source is ubuntu :(
<dupa123> and this is just normal question
<dupa123> on every linux
<L3top> Joelixny: I want you to reboot with NO active xorg.conf
<dupa123> can you help me?
<bazhang> dupa123, its not supported here so dont ask
<dupa123> i need just set ip and gateway and dunno how get working gateway for interface
<dupa123> because noone work
<LjL> dupa123: well if it's a question for every linux then you might as well ask in ##linux. here is for Ubuntu support specifically
<Sidewinder1> fortmac, I'm not familiar with vmware at all, sorry. :-( However if one or more of the files are corrupt just re-download until you get an ISO whose md5sum matches the one provided. You might also try using a torrent as they have some 'built-in' error correctioins.
<Joelixny> L3top~ Okay. I'll do that then.
<fortmac> Sidewinder1, I tried both the direct server download and the torrent file from ubuntu's website
<fortmac> Sidewinder, thanks for the help though
<Sidewinder1> fortmac, Good luck. :)
<fuzzyghost> Got to log out, gnome-panel went away.
<Joelixny> L3top~ This is what xrandr -q gives me now http://pastebin.com/U5hCVdXv
<ramkr> fortmac: how did you write to the cd, any chance of an error there
<fortmac> ramkr, nah i'm using the .iso file from ubuntu with no changes
<ramkr> oh, have you tested it ? live ?
<ramkr> i too had some errors had to download thrise, but it seems the error was in unetbootin
<ramkr> &thrice
<ramkr> *thrice i mean
<L3top> Ok Joelixny. cvt 1920 1080 50
<L3top> just need the modeline.
<Joelixny> L3top~ Modeline "1920x1080_50.00"  141.50  1920 2032 2232 2544  1080 1083 1088 1114 -hsync +vsync
<Phibs> anyone using cobbler to deploy 12.04 ?
<Phibs> I'm having issues where it won't read my preseed file
<kyle__> For those running labs of ubuntu boxes, with 12.04 is it more streightforward to authenticate off of LDAP or a samba PDC?  In my case all user-files are shared via samba, for various reasons.  I have no physical windows boxes (nor do I intend to)
<peugi> I keep getting this error that pops up "there was an error" and "would you like to submit an error report"
<peugi> but I don't notice anything wrong, any way to turn it off?
<semarjt> hey guys I am on a fresh 12.04 install, i tried adding an nvidia card, it didnt work so i removed xorg.conf and removed nvidia-current, now i am back to the integrated card, problem is now my original user cannot log in graphically, i logged in as them on the console and created a new user that can login graphically
<semarjt> is there a way to be able to log in graphically as my original user?
<L3top> Joelixny: you shouldn't need sudo. Just drop these into term. http://pastebin.com/Uxz14Mtc
<kyle__> Phibs: Tried, but after too much banging my head against the wall, I switched over to PXE boot install with a kickstart file.
<kyle__> Phibs: What's the exact error?
<beandog> semarjt: run groups as both users, and see if there's a difference
<Phibs> no error, but its not using my preseed
<Phibs> I am using cobbler w/ pxe + ks file which is a preseed afaik
<semarjt> groups
<semarjt> is that a command
<beandog> yes
<semarjt> original user has joel adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<semarjt> old user has just their username group
<semarjt> err new user
<semarjt> just has testuser as group
<tty01> anyone know what the "s" bit is for when listing a directory? drwsrwSrw
<kyle__> Phibs: Um.  check your pxe config.  It should be making it for you IIRC cobbler right, but check it.  Make sure it's pointing to the right presseed.
<Joelixny> L3top~ http://pastebin.com/
<Phibs> kyle__: ok
<beandog> semarjt: hmm, dunno then
<semarjt> when i try and login graphically as the original user it flashes to the console and back to the login screen
<L3top> Joelixny ? did that change your resolution? (that is just a link to pastebin btw)
<Joelixny> L3top~ That pastebin is the errors I got. Also I think the Nvidia driver is not being used.
<Phibs>         append initrd=/images/Ubuntu-12.4-x86_64/initrd.gz  locale=  text  auto url=http://10.125.140.25/cblr/svc/op/ks/system/ubuntu.test hostname=ubuntu domain=test suite=generic26
<giedrius> hi
<L3top> Joelixny: it is just pastebin.com... there is no extention
<Joelixny> L3top~ Oh, silly me... Forgot to submit. http://pastebin.com/2m9TYJcg
<giedrius> #archlinux
<L3top> Ok... that would be correct... you are not using nvidia driver... apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Installed
<L3top> wait
<L3top> Joelixny: apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates | grep Installed
<Phibs> kyle__: how do you do it?
<Phibs> kyle__: i'm not attached to any method, just need cobbler + pxe installs of ubuntu
<Joelixny> L3top~ No output
<L3top> capital i
<Joelixny> whoops
<Joelixny> L3top~   Installed: 295.49-0ubuntu0.1
<L3top> lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 | grep kernel
<kyle__> If you just have the tftpd installed, and set your DHCP server to allow booting, you just copy the pxe files from the CD to the tftpd directory.  Edit the pxe config file (I forget it sname off the top of my head).  Then when you pxe boot you get the ubuntu installer.
<kyle__> After that, you just tweek the files a little to point to your repo (http or whatever), and to run the install automatically.
<L3top> pxelinux.cfg I believe kyle__
<Joelixny> L3top~ The command you gave me now gives no output, but adding -i before kernel, like the one you gave me last night does.
<L3top> sorry... yes... that ouput is?
<Joelixny> L3top~ 	Kernel modules: nvidia_current_updates, nouveau, nvidiafb
<Phibs> kyle__: got any docs ?
<L3top> derp. lsmod | grep current   Joelixny
<kyle__> Phibs: Trying to remember where I found them... HOldon.
<Joelixny> L3top~ No output. No output for nvi or nou either
<L3top> umm... ok. grep -r nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/*
<igor__> Hello all
<joel135> igor__: hello, what's your question?
 * kyle__ faceplams
<Joelixny> L3top~ derp... bumblebee is blacklisting nvidia-current-updates
<kyle__> Phibs: They're in the obvious place Doh!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<L3top> Joelixny: :) hash that... and we have purged the bumblebeees right?
<Phibs> kyle__: ah ok
<Phibs> any example ks.cfgs
<kyle__> Phibs: What I did was make my kickstart file, put it in my webserver that had the 'buntu packages, and then edited the txt.cfg for syslinux to do the install automagically
<igor__> i'm trying to configure a HP2710p (tablet) to work with Ubuntu 12.04. Issue is related to monitor that does not turns when in tablet mode. i searched and find that i should add a line to the file "/boot7loader.conf"
<igor__> well :) i cannot find that file :P
<Joelixny> L3top~ I used 'sudo apt-get remove bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia' but I still see it during boot messages
<kyle__> Phibs: I can't find the one I saved...by if you install system-config-kickstart you get a nice little gui to make a ks file for you.  You need to edit it afterwards, but that's what I based mine on.
<joel135> igor__: try replacing '7' by '/'
<L3top> Joelixny: that is... less than awesome. I would try sudo apt-get remove --purge bumblebee*
<Joelixny> L3top~ hashed, and purged
<igor__> joel135, that's not the issue if i cd to boot folder and then ls
<L3top> Joelixny: Lets reboot, make sure that hash hung, and I will take the output of xrandr -r again
<igor__> there is no loader.conf files in it :(
<i> help
<i> Hi
<kyle__> Phibs: Found mine.
<Guest1848> Guys, how to play 1080p video in 480p with VLC in Ubuntu?
<EMIS> Guys, how to play 1080p video in 480p with VLC in Ubuntu? Without conversion!
<Jarrydx26> Use Winamp is the best :D
<Praxi> EMIS, just play the video, and the window size determines it?
<kyle__> Phibs: http://paste.lisp.org/submit
<joel135> igor__: try an empty one, then follow the instructions of appending
<Praxi> LOL Jarrydx26 didn't realize winamp had a linux client!
<joel135> igor__: try creating an *
<EMIS> I have an old graphic card
<EMIS> Not HD
<Joelixny> L3top~ A reboot landed me into the ttys
<kyle__> Phibs: Ahhem. holdon
<Phibs> ;0
<igor__> ok, thanks for support
<igor__> i'll try
<Jarrydx26> Lol Praxi just kidding :)
<L3top> afk for a second Joelixny
<EMIS> In VLC I tried to skip H264
<Joelixny> L3top Okay
<kyle__> http://paste.lisp.org/+2SS3
<EMIS> but play slowly
<kyle__> Much better
<BobMarley> somebody knows some free video editor?
<MonkeyDust> BobMarley  openshot
<MonkeyDust> or cinerella
<okay> Joelixny okay
<joel135> BobMarley: blender is a widely used one
<kyle__> EMIS: If you're having trouble, I've found mplayer much more efficient.  Something like mplayer -vo xv -fs -framedrop <filename>
<dupa123> how can i setup gateway for tun0?
<BobMarley> i need one that is free
<kyle__> EMIS: But I'm not going to be around to troubleshoot it much, so use at your own risk.
<EMIS> OK kyle__, thanks\
<EMIS> Well, mplayer works under linux?
<exarkun> if I try to suspend my laptop, a dialog pops up saying "A program is still running", "Chromium Web Browser", "Power Save Blocker".  And my laptop does not suspend.
<exarkun> How do I make my system suspend even if "Chrome Web Browser" (or any other program, for that matter) is "Power Save Blocker"?
<BobMarley> i need a video editor because i want to extract a picture from it
<BobMarley> from a video
<MonkeyDust> BobMarley  the ones i mentioned are free
<BobMarley> MonkeyDust, thanks
<BobMarley> yhanks for everybody for the suggestions
<Phibs> kyle__: so you're saying I don't even need preseed shit, I can use kickstart format for UBUNTU?
<joel135> BobMarley: i think you can do that just using Totem (pre-installed)
<kyle__> Phibs: Yea, prettymuch.  There is a preseed there if you look, but it's server-minimal (in my case)
<kyle__> Phibs: The stock preseed, unchanged
<Phibs> ah ok
<prashant_123456> alt + tab not working in ubuntu 12.04 no compiz config
<joel135> BobMarley: Totem -> Edit -> Take Screenshot
<BobMarley> joel135, thanks
<L3top> had to feed the gremlins Joelixny... sorry. Please revert to my "broken" xorg.conf now and see if it is still broken.
<EMIS> I've tried mplayer to play MTS files, but no use! There is no video, just audio! I think I need an MTS video player for Ubuntu to play these files in low resolution! Any help?
<Joelixny> L3top~ Okay, now it's working. Just wondering, what changes did you do? Also, the refresh rate is 50, but my screen is capable of 60. I haven't been able to set it to 60 in linux.
<beandog> EMIS: bluray?
<L3top> Oh that makes things a whole lot easier Joelixny.
<EMIS> Yes, bluray
<mariyan> a
<beandog> EMIS: pastebin output of mplayer -i -v -frames 1 <file>
<L3top> Joelixny: cvt 1920 1080 60
<EMIS> OK, I'll try
<EMIS> beandog: Unkn own option on the command line: -i
<EMIS> beandog: Unkown own option on the command line: -i
<Joelixny> L3top~ Let me open up irssi inside x, I forgot to use screen.
<Karou> hello
<Karou> 'Mass chaos' as12 shot dead at 'Dark Knight Rises' screening in Aurora, Colorado
<Karou> http://bit.ly/OMO7UD
<Myrtti> Karou: thanks, but that doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu support
<IdleOne> !ot | Karou
<ubottu> Karou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Karou> yea yea yea i know
<Joelixny> L3top~ Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<IdleOne> if you know why do it?
<Karou> also
<Karou> my desktop keeps crashing the two of them
<Raydiation> IdleOne: channel is already exploding because so many people are in here
<beandog> EMIS: oh sorry, -identify
<BluesKaj> EMIS, have you tried VLC , it plays most hidef files
<L3top> Joelixny: I could also use a fresh xrandr -q     sorry.
<EMIS> Yes I tried VLC but hangs up!
<EMIS> let's try with mplayer...
<beandog> what version of ubuntu are you on
<Joelixny> L3top~ http://pastebin.com/fPadxzBg
<MaynardW1ters> hello, I have 11.04 that I am using as a server, and something is filling up my root file system, can someone give me an idea how to isolte this problem
<Phibs> kyle__: found a bug, its reading the preseed file now but asking for cdrom :(
<exarkun> MaynardW1ters: baobab
<L3top> Joelixny: try this one, revert to your other if it does not work as expected  http://pastebin.com/UJwF7LgT
<IdleOne> MaynardW1ters: probably logs, you may want to take a look at logrotate and delete some older logs
<EMIS> It worked... thanks <beandog> and <kyle__>
<kselltrum> exist or not somewhere a linux program, which could, like software video mixer, switch video sources in real time?
<EMIS> just used: mplayer <filename.MTS>
<MonkeyDust> MaynardW1ters  type this command in a terminal, replace 1G by 500M or so if you prefer       find / -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \;
<delinquentme> how do I run a md5sum on my disk drive?
<MaynardW1ters> MonkeyDust: one of my problems is that I have  8TB raid drive with aa great many files over 5 gig
<MaynardW1ters> but i need to specifically look in just teh root area, without checking the external hds and that raid drive
<cristofer6891> Does anyone know how to set up a TFTP server in ubuntu 12.04?
<nbubuntu> hi anyone can help me out to change my display resolution to 1600x900 ? http://pastebin.com/r8rf6sti . The the Monitor , it doesn't have that resolution.
<dcullen> cristofer6891: Install tftpd-hpa
<kyle__> Phibs: Did you put the --url line in your kickstart file?
<L3top> nbubuntu: xrandr -q
<nbubuntu> what line should I add in ? using ati driver
<dcullen> cristofer6891: Put your files in /var/lib/tftpboot
<L3top> nbubuntu: please pastebin
<Phibs> kyle__: its in the pxe file
<kyle__> Phibs: In my case a server called pertwee.  url --url http://pertwee.cs.roosevelt.edu/ubuntu
<Phibs> I got preseed to boot now
<kyle__> Phibs: IIRC it needs to be in the kickstart file.  The path to the kis file is in th pxe file, the path to the ubuntu packages is in the ks file.
<nbubuntu> L3top: http://pastebin.com/qnZMPysL
<Phibs> hmm
<nbubuntu> L3top: I tried on my other OS , my monitor does support
<Phibs> url= in my pxe is the path to the preseed file
<nbubuntu> L3top: I tried on my other OS window 7 , my monitor does support
<nbubuntu> L3top: but at ubuntu it doesn't show up
<kyle__> Phibs: There should be a kickstart line in there too.. holdon
<nbubuntu> L3top: now I am using 1440x900 , just wanted to make ut 1600x900 since i am using 16:9 HD widescreen 23 inch monitor .
<Joelixny> L3top~ That works perfectly! Thank you! The only problem I have left is the fact that my ttys and booting is low resolution (framebuffer?) but I think there's nothing I can do about that, right?
<Phibs> kyle__: not using kickstart...
<Phibs> just plain cobbler + preseed
<L3top> nbubuntu: cvt 1600 900 60
<kyle__> Phibs: OK.  I used a kickstart file + a stock preseed.  Not sure how to modify the preseed file because I've never done it.
<kyle__> Phibs: There should be somewhere in tehre to tell it where the repo is.
<L3top> Joelixny: nothing is a strong word... but as it is rolling now... I don't wanna fool with it lol.
<Phibs> kyle__: yeah... good pt
<L3top> Joelixny: it is very possible that you can specify in grub.
<nbubuntu> L3top : done http://pastebin.com/8y4upk5w and ?
<Joelixny> L3top~ I saw some tutorials that said you could, but 1920x1080 is not listed in the available modes
<L3top> Joelixny: it doesnt need to be that resolution to be the right resoltuion for non X
<L3top> nbubuntu: http://pastebin.com/9Yaw0rhk      do that and tell me if it changes your screeen and looks right
<L3top> Joelixny: you just don't need 1080p for text and plymouth ;-)
<nbubuntu> L3top: it doesn't output xrandr --output default --mode 1600x900_60.00  warning: output default not found; ignoring
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> my fault
<oldwzd> nbubuntu: what is your screens native resolution?
<L3top> change default to CRT1
<nbubuntu> oldwzd : 1920x1080 for HD , native ? I am using 1440x900 right now
<Joelixny> L3top~ With the intel gpu the non x resolution is the native one, ideally I'd like for it to be it since I sometimes find myself going to the ttys quite often. Also, I don't get a spash screen
<L3top> again Joelixny I would experiment with grub in the sub 2048 ranges according to the various guides you will find.
<nbubuntu> L3top: it works but i get a lot of banding line
<L3top> turn it off
<L3top> reboot the machine.
<L3top> bad modlines CAN damage the monitor
<beandog> really?
<dcullen007> nbubuntu: Is this a CRT or an LCD flat panel?
<L3top> si
<beandog> bueno
<L3top> Those changes will not be preserved
<ert3go> Hello , I wanted to install gdbi-core but I get this messages :
<ert3go> prey : Depends: scrot but it is not going to be installed
<ert3go>         Depends: curl but it is not going to be installed
<dcullen007> L3top: I don't think you can damage an LCD with a bad modeline, you'll just get bad or no display
<Joelixny> L3top~ I'll do that, all my major issues are solved anyway, thank you. :)
<oldwzd> dcullen007: wrong, it will get dmged if you use wrong settings, some cases it stops working totaly
<ert3go> I got those errors after trying to install http://preyproject.com/. Can anyone help ?
<nbubuntu> L3top : just rebooted
<nbubuntu> dcullen007 : LED I suppose
<nbubuntu> L3top : weird , why window 7 have option for 1600x900 while ubuntu doesn't ?
<dcullen007> LED is the backlight, it's still and LCD panel if it's flat
<dcullen007> ...and you can't bust an LCD with a bad modeline, or I would have done it
<kosko> is it possible to enable remote desltop with cli?
<nbubuntu> dcullen007 : sorry , yeh i think it's the same.
<kosko> desktop*
<kosko> vnc?
<oldwzd> dcullen007: rly now im geting irritated on you, YOU ARE WRONG
<dcullen007> oldwzd: You can get as mad as you want, but I work for an LCD panel manufacturer
<oldwzd> and?
<nbubuntu> L3top : window 7 works fine :) but not on ubuntu , is it because I am using ati driver ?
<dcullen007> ...and the guys here say you can't damage an LCD with a bad modeline
<dcullen007> CRT != LCD
<L3top> dcullen007: the reason you would get bad or no is a built in measure to prevent damage... but it is far from foolproof. The documentation all states that bad modelines are a bad thing. This will delve into an off topic discussion based on supposition though... suffice it to say... he needed to reboot
<alankila> not sure it's possible to damage any display with bad modeline either. Are there documented cases of this happening?
<dcullen007> CRT big electromagnetic field and so on
<dcullen007> L3top: or he needed to change to another setting
<mbd> hola
<L3top> I am not willing to sacrifice hardware based on your theory... no offense.
<L3top> reboot is sufficient, if annoying
<mbd> hola
<mbd> ay alguien
<MonkeyDust> !es
<beandog> !es | mbd
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubottu> mbd: please see above
<dcullen007> So, L3top, walk me through what happens to an LCD panel when a bad modeline damages it?
<Joelixny> mbd~ Cual es tu problema?
<nbubuntu> L3top : any setting matches 1600x900 ? somehow , my eye sight is too good with 1920x1080.Words are toooo small for me to read.While as current 1440x900 is the best.Just that 1440 making the display look fat (word and folder ) :-P
<dcullen007> L3top: bonus points: compare and contrast the behavior for a CRT
<mneptok> dcullen007: please stay on-topic.
<dcullen007> mneptok: no worries, he won't be able to answer
<L3top> I am in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> dcullen007: also, stop baiting.
<dcullen007> mneptok: Wasn't meant as bait
<L3top> nbubuntu: I do not believe I will be able to give you anything outside of xrandrs defined acceptable resolutions I am afraid. Your catalyst panel will have all that it can do I believe.
<Phibs> kyle__: mirror is specified in preseed
<nbubuntu> L3top: nope , CCC doesn't have the resolution :(
<L3top> I know.
<L3top> I am saying it is doing its best, and that is what you will have avail.
<kyle__> Phibs: Humm.
<roblak> Is it possible to write an upstart script that starts and stops multiple process? I would like to write one for ruby delayed_jobs, which starts 4 worker processes, but does not have a master process
<Phibs> its still asking me for teh damn cdrom though :(
<nbubuntu> L3top : ok , thanks for the help ;-) , will google , hope to find a solution
<adyson> Adyson
<adyson> irc.420chan.org
<adyson> ffffuuuuu
<exarkun> if I try to suspend my laptop, a dialog pops up saying "A program is still running", "Chromium Web Browser", "Power Save Blocker".  And my laptop does not suspend.  How do I make my system suspend even if "Chrome Web Browser" (or any other program, for that matter) is "Power Save Blocker"?
<uniquerockrz> hello
<Phibs> anyone here good with cobbler/orchestra ?
<kuuri> HAH HAH
<kuuri> WAHT THE FUCK
<FloodBot1> kuuri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuuri> SO MANY PEOPLE
<kuuri> why are so many people in this SHIT channel
<kuuri> for a shitty distro
<kuuri> oh my GOD
<Myrtti> kuuri: please stop
<kuuri> I AM NOT GETTING AGGRSSSIVE
<exarkun> What's a better channel in which to ask questions about suspend in Ubuntu?
<alo21> hi
<L3top> exarkun: this is the appropriate channel.
<alo21> How can I create a minimal window (like Ctrl+F in Firefox)
<alo21> ?
<exarkun> L3top: Answers don't appear to be forthcoming, though.
<L3top> !patience | exarkun
<Myrtti> nope
<ubottu> exarkun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> yes
<Phibs> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu orchestra?
<cntrational> my computer freezes when I restore from a hibernate/standby, what should I do?
<Myrtti> kuuri: feel free to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your mute.
<L3top> alo21: what version ubuntu are you on?
<exarkun> L3top: I'm a bit skeptical that someone will read an hour's scrollback in this channel and then volunteer an answer to my question.
<alo21> L3top: 12.04
<L3top> ten minutes would not be repeating too quickly... there would be no reason for it to go an hour.
<Pici> Phibs: #ubuntu-server may be able to help
<L3top> alo21: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<alo21> L3top: thank you
<L3top> I thought there was an overlay for shortcuts... like... holding ctrl for a long time or something.
<MonkeyDust> it's the super key for shortcuts, in unity
<alo21> L3top: may be my question is not very clear..
<alo21> L3top: I would create a minimal window in python
<MonkeyDust> alo21  there's the channel #python
<L3top> Perhaps you are being clear, and I simply don't know what that means ;)
<alo21> MonkeyDust: are you sure they know about unity?
<frotmacc> Hi I'm trying to install PHP from source (which I've never done before) on 12.04.  What directory should I install it to?
<MonkeyDust> alo21  you lost me
<alo21> MonkeyDust: was I rude with you?
<Phibs> kyle__: looks like it's not detecting network or disk
<MonkeyDust> alo21  no, but is your question about unity or about python
<MonkeyDust> frotmacc  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<alo21> MonkeyDust: both
<frotmacc> Monkeydust, thanks
<trism> alo21: it has nothing to do with unity, it depends on the framework you use (gtk, qt, etc), and it really more suited to #python
<frotmacc> Monkeydust, that is a helpful page however it will not work.  I am attempting to install a legacy version of PHP
<frotmacc> Monkeydust, which is why I'm complining it from source in the first place
<alo21> trism: ok. thnak you for
<alo21> MonkeyDust: thank you
<MonkeyDust> frotmacc  i'm afraid that's beyond me
<frotmacc> Monkeydust, thanks anyway!
<alchimista> hi, in ubuntu 12.04, how do i move a window, or rezise them?
<Kartagis> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> that's not what I want
<Kartagis> I'm looking for data recovery
<Phibs> lol 350 people in #ubuntu-server, quiet
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  type !recover
<Kartagis> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mauricio> buenas tardes
<mauricio> alguien en español que pueda responder
<DJones> !es | mauricio
<ubottu> mauricio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jbwiv> anyone know if alt+f2 run dialog officially went away in 12.04? Seems to no longer work on my machine
<dcullen> I have a question: Are there any versioning file systems for Linux? I did a Google search a while back and I didn't find anything suitable
<trism> jbwiv: check System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts/System, it is disabled by default on non-unity sessions
<jbwiv> trism, it's not there. I'm in Unity (3d). what command should I map to restore it?
<jbwiv> trism, or is there a way to restore the defaults?
<bekks> alt+f2 opens the dash search dialog, which will execute commands too.
<mauricio> alo alguien es español
<jbwiv> bekks, yeah, that's not working for me any longer
<DJones> !es > mauricio
<ubottu> mauricio, please see my private message
<jbwiv> alt+f2 does nothing
<trism> jbwiv: there is, unity --reset; which may help if your settings are messed up
<jbwiv> trism, I tried that, but to no avail
<mauricio> ok gracias
<dhanasekaran> Guys please guide me ubuntu-installer preseed with localrepositery
<dhanasekaran> I have facing error i didn't getting local mirror
<exarkun> if I try to suspend my laptop, a dialog pops up saying "A program is still running", "Chromium Web Browser", "Power Save Blocker".  And my laptop does not suspend.  How do I make my system suspend even if "Chrome Web Browser" (or any other program, for that matter) is "Power Save Blocker"?
<GeekAdmin> Hey I've been getting a lot of Linux gurus basically laughing at me when I tell them I use gnome-classic. Why is this? I love the simple interface of Gnome-classic.
<violinappren> !offtopic | GeekAdmin
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeekAdmin> violinappren:  k sorry
<Guest50775> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu on a usb with penlinuxdrive and set the permanency to the full 4GB, However the changes I make are not saved to the usb, any suggestions?
<L3top> dcullen: nilfs... sort of.  Subversion + WebDAV... sort of.
<trism> jbwiv: what it is configured to in ccsm/Unity/Key to execute a command?
<jbwiv> trism, <alt>F2
<jbwiv> trism, alt by itself pulls up the HUD, so I know the key is woriking
<jbwiv> working
<trism> jbwiv: maybe something is conflicting with it? try changing it to something else and seeing if it comes up
<dcullen> L3top: nilfs? Does that stand for the NULL file system?
<L3top> New Implementation of a Log-structured File System
<Guest50775> exit
<Phibs> after net booting, it looks like it's not detecting the network drivers
<Phibs> Guest50775: no!!!
<dcullen> L3top: oh, good. I was studying Object C recently, and they use "nil" for "NULL", so i got a little nervous
<L3top> exarkun: I have been looking a LOT and do not see much at all about this issue... I am using KDE, but do you have the ability to not use "safe suspend""
<dcullen> Thanks, L3top. I'll give it a shot!
<dcullen> OK, how do I know if I'm running Unity 2D instead of Unity?
<L3top> !find nilfs
<ubottu> Found: nilfs-tools, nilfs-tools-dbg
<jbwiv> trism, odd...remapping it did indeed work. wonder how I'd go about tracking down the conflict?
<MonkeyDust> dcullen  logout and watch in the menu
<exarkun> L3top: I wonder where "safe suspend" might be configured in Unity(?).  The "Power" configuration dialog doesn't talk about that at all, it just gives options for configuring how long it takes before suspend/hibernate/etc happens.
<dcullen> MonkeyDust: That's my only option?
<felipe_Brz> i need to upgrade my version of openoffice and I think the easiest answer is to upgrade the whole of ubuntu.... however I can't really afford to even remotely update the OS if there's any chance of it breaking any stuff I currently use like php, git, all development stack
<MonkeyDust> dcullen  frankly, i don't like/use unity, it was the only thing that came on my mind
<felipe_Brz> so i'd like toknow whether there's any chance at all of the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10  to break any existing functionality on my OS
<ThinkT510> dcullen: hold down the super key
<bekks> felipe_Brz: Yes, there is a chance.
<ThinkT510> dcullen: it shows a panel of shortcuts on unity, but doesn't on unity2d
<benassi_> hello... does anyone know how to make torrent client go after minimize up on the right corner... next to dropbox,mail,connection icon
<benassi_> ?
<dcullen> ThinkT510: Which one is the "super" key?
<ThinkT510> felipe_Brz: there is always a chance
<felipe_Brz> hmmm
<ThinkT510> dcullen: the windows logo
<L3top> exarkun: might need to play around with dconf-tools
<felipe_Brz> but not significant?
<ThinkT510> felipe_Brz: depends on your setup
<bekks> felipe_Brz: Depends on your environment.
<felipe_Brz> hmmm
<exarkun> L3top: I'll look into that.
<bwat47> benassi_: if you are using transmission there is an option in preferences > desktop to "show transmission in the notification area"
<L3top> exarkun: as far as I am concerned this is a bug, and you should file it as such.
<felipe_Brz> bekks:  ThinkT510  thanks
<exarkun> L3top: I don't think I've ever had a bug I filed against Ubuntu closed, except as "The release this bug is filed against is no longer supported.  Please upgrade and open a new bug if the problem persists."
<Relondo> When I hibernate, I am shown a text line that gives the snapshotting status. When it finishes, it displays "SI" and does not turn off. I have to manually hold the power button until my laptop turns off, but it does restore as expected when I bring it out of hibernation.
<ThinkT510> felipe_Brz: backups are great (hint, hint)
<exarkun> Relondo: Do you have as much swap as you have physical memory?
<Doxin> I'm looking to set up a DNS server, but most of it goes whooshing over my head. what's a good place to start?
<Relondo> exarkun: Almost. I have 4 gigs of RAM, and 3.48 gigs of swap. However, my RAM is shared between the GPU and CPU, so the CPU only has access to 3.3 gigs. Does that matter?
<ThinkT510> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<New2Ubuntu> whats the way of installing a 3g modem if the driver is not available?
<bekks> New2Ubuntu: There is no way without the driver.
<exarkun> Relondo: Hmm.  I dunno.  I guess if "free" (or an equivalent) reports your physical memory as less than your swap, you might be okay.  But I have no direct experience with that case.
<trism> jbwiv: not really sure, you could search ccsm in the advanced search section for f2 (checking the search in setting values box), but ccsm will usually warn on duplicate settings
<New2Ubuntu> i only have the driver for windows but the documentation says it should work with mac and linux
<exarkun> Relondo: If hibernate _ever_ worked in your current configuration, then swap size is probably not the problem.
<kyle__> New2Ubuntu: Does prehaps, something show up like a /dev/ttyUSB?
<benassi_> bwat47,  thank you
<jbwiv> trism, ok, thanks for the help
<exarkun> But if you just upgraded your RAM, it probably is the problem.
<Relondo> exarkun: It does work. I just have to power off myself.
<trism> jbwiv: otherwise, you may have installed something which grabs the keys before compiz gets them, but I'm not sure what that would be
<Doxin> ThinkT510: the problem is not installing the server or the configs, but I have no idea how the DNS records work.
<benassi_> how can I do same with xchat?
<Relondo> exarkun: And I have never upgraded my RAM.
<exarkun> Relondo: Ah.  I misunderstood.  I guess it has nothing to do with the amount of swap you have.
<ThinkT510> Doxin: nor do i, apologies
<New2Ubuntu> it detects the device as a memory stick @ kyle__
<jbwiv>               trism I wonder why alt+f2 no longer appears in the Keyboard Shortcuts popup if you hold super?
<New2Ubuntu> but i don't know how to force ubuntu to look for a driver for it
<MDKAOD> Looking for a bit of help. Fresh install Ubuntu server 12.04 32bit on an old Dell PE2650. I can only install in text mode but when the install is complete, immediately upon grub & boot, my monitor throws an "Out of Range" error. CTRL+ALT+F1, F2, F7 nothing does anything. Suggestions?
<Relondo> exarkun: Well, as to the shared RAM thing, does it make sense that under "System Monitor" I would only be able to see 3.3 of my 4 gigs, since it is shared RAM? Or should I be able to see all of it anyway?
<Relondo> New2Ubuntu: Did you check the internet for a driver?
<New2Ubuntu> yeah. i checked the site and it only gives device information. no link for driver :(
<Relondo> New2Ubuntu: See if there is a community-made driver.
<New2Ubuntu> how can i check that?
<exarkun> Relondo: I think that makes sense, yes.
<trism> jbwiv: I'm not really sure what you are asking, which popup? in ccsm? or the System Settings/Keyboard applet?
<Relondo> New2Ubuntu: Other than that, your options are code a driver for yourself. Sorry.
<Relondo> New2Ubuntu: Google  something like "[your modem's model number] ubuntu driver"
<trism> jbwiv: oh you mean the listing of shortcuts that pop up when you hold super
<trism> jbwiv: not sure, it doesn't appear on my netbook (I guess the screen is too small), I'll check my desktop
<Relondo> exarkun: Alright, because I had wondered about that before, and sorta assumed that was the reason.
<txomon> hi, can anyone tell me why glibc6-doc is not a build-essentials dependency?
<Relondo> exarkun: So does that mean I only have .7 gigs of graphical RAM? Or can shared RAM be shared more either way? (As in more to the CPU or more to the GPU).
<exarkun> Relondo: I dunno
<fortmac> does anyone know where ubuntu puts the apxs for an apache configuration?
<Relondo> exarkun: Alright. Thanks for the help.
<txomon> fortmac: ? apx? nearly sure in /lib or /usr/lib
<txomon> fortmac: /var/lib/apache2/modules
<BluesKaj> MDKAOD, can you get to a TTY prompt ctl+alt+F1 or F2 , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fortmac> txomon: neither of those are working
<txomon> fortmac: but the modules are there I suppose
<fortmac> txomon: var/lib doesnt have an apache2 folder
<fortmac> *directory
<MDKAOD> BluesKaj: C+A+F1 or F2 does nothing, remains with out of range error
<jbwiv> how does one cancel an fsck during boot? if I hit ctrl+c, it simply kills the fsck and leaves the file system in read only mode
<fortmac> txomon: correct tehre are modules in /usr/lib/apache2/modules
<MDKAOD> BluesKaj: Also tried two different install images, Server from CD and NetInst.
<fortmac> txomon: but no apxs
<MDKAOD> BluesKaj: The CD install threw errors before even loading the installer.
<txomon> find / 2>/dev/null | grep "apache2/modules"
<BluesKaj> MDKAOD, have you tried the alternate install cd (text install)
<txomon> that will find all the places with modules
<txomon> fortmac: and you should truly look for http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/apxs.html
<BluesKaj> !alternate | MDKAOD
<ubottu> MDKAOD: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Nickbertus> hey, is it able to change the monitor rotation just on the 2nd workspace?
<MDKAOD> BluesKaj: I was under the impression that the Mini.iso in text mode was similar. I will try the alternate installer. Thanks.
<mbalmer> Nickbertusch
<fortmac> txomon: that returned the whole /usr/lib/apache2/modules directory
<mbalmer> Nickbertus, check out xrandr
<fortmac> txomon: I guess I dont have it installed?
<Relondo> New2Ubuntu: Did you find one?
<BluesKaj> MDKAOD, I've had alot of success with the alternate cd , on many different pcs , both old and new
<Nickbertus> how do i change the workspace in the terminal?
<New2Ubuntu> no :9
<New2Ubuntu> :(
<New2Ubuntu> still looking
<Relondo> New2Ubuntu: Well, I gotta go. But good luck :)
<MDKAOD> BluesKaj: Will do, thanks.
<LetterRip> hi i get 'grub rescue' prompt. my dvd drive has failed so cant do anything via a live cd any suggestions?
<benassi> how to pin xChat to upcorner where are other icnos?
<dcullen> LetterRip: boot from USB drive?
<MDKAOD> ubottu: Thanks for the tip. Downloading now.
<ubottu> MDKAOD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mirak> there is a bug on the keyring password prompt. It steals the cursor and no other windows can take it
<LetterRip> dcullen not supporyed in my bios
<dcullen> o.O
<Seveas> mirak, that's a feature, not a bug
<mirak> Seveas, that's a bug
<LetterRip> are there any grub rescue commands so far all i can do is ls
<ThinkT510> mirak: disagreeing doesn't make it true
<mirak> Seveas, because XBMC is set to start at login, and it starts in fullscreen, so it goes OVER the password prompt, and it doesn't get keyboard focus
<mirak> ThinkT510, the usage makes it true
<kselltrum> exist or not somewhere a program, which could, like software video mixer, switch video sources in real time?
<mirak> it's just dumb that a window can get keyboard focus if it's not even visible. THat's definitely a bug.
<Seveas> mirak, ah, the bug is that the password promt lets XBMC go fullscreen, not that it steals focus
<mirak> and in this case it is exclusive keyboard focus
<mirak> you can't do anything beside typing in that box
<mirak> even if you don't even know there is a box
<mirak> because it can be hidden by something else
<mirak> Seveas, no. Not entering the password should not prevent you to use any application that doesn't need it
<MonkeyDust> please guys
<mirak> Seveas, if you think it should, then you should not autorise automatic login
<Nickbertus> well, i am able to change all my workspaces, but not one explicit workspace ...
<mirak> so any solution for this problem ? Seveas ?
<wolfgang_> Where can i get help with my router on XChat?
<ThinkT510> wolfgang_: ##networking maybe
<Phibs> kyle__: got it installing now
<ThinkT510> !yay | Phibs
<ubottu> Phibs: Glad you made it! :-)
<wolfgang_> thank you bye
<Phibs> ;0
<kyle__> Phibs: Cool!  What was the issue?
<Phibs> kyle__: multiple things
<Phibs> first was the initrd that cobbler --imported , no drivers
<Phibs> copied the netboot initrd from the iso to /tftpboot/images/Ubuntublah
<Phibs> then some network related stuff in the seed file
<kyle__> Pfff, who needs drivers?  Monolith kernel FTW.
<arooni-mobile> is it possible to open an .ai file on ubuntu?  it seems like i need inkscape and need to convert first to a .svg?
<Phibs> kyle__: ;0
<usr13> arooni-mobile: You are correct
<Riley88> guys i could use some help seems that no matter what i do i still have really bad video tearing
<usr13> arooni-mobile: You need inkscape
<Riley88> and ive tried just about every fix out there
<arooni-mobile> usr13, should i ask the designer for a .svg file instead of converting it first
<arooni-mobile> usr13, i htink i read that inkscape can now open .ai files directly
<usr13> arooni-mobile: I don't think so... not sure tho
<violinappren> arooni-mobile: gimp can open .ai
<usr13> arooni-mobile: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#What_formats_can_Inkscape_import.2Fexport.3F
<trism> arooni-mobile: the version in 12.04 has .ai listed in the supported formats in the open file dialog (I don't have any ai files to test though)
<violinappren> arooni-mobile: it will rasterzie it though
<Riley88> and i cant install my ati driver because thatlle cause unity/gnome 3 to lagg really bad
<Riley88> does anyone have any ideas ive tried gnome 2 with driver installed and compiz dosnt help anything
<TheM4ch1n3> Riley88: so your ATI VGA is possessed ?
<Riley88> i think what do u mean
<Riley88> im using the 12.4 driver
<TheM4ch1n3> Riley88: tearing
<arooni-mobile> usr13, i see; i have gimp 2.8 i can try it
<arooni-mobile> violinappren, what does rasterize mean
<TheM4ch1n3> Riley88: do you mean there are burst of strange coloured junk on the display ?
<arooni-mobile> should i ask for a .svg format from the designer?
<Riley88> no i get black lines during fast movement
<arooni-mobile> damn this is a great looking logo.  i love design contests!
<violinappren> arooni-mobile: convert it to a bitmap image instead of being vector-based
<arooni-mobile> well i suppose with inksacape i can scale it arbitrariliy large which is what i wanted
<arooni-mobile> as it is a vector format
<TheM4ch1n3> Riley88: what kernel are you running ?
<Riley88> and ive litterlay tried everything when i was on arch i was able to add options to my xorg ,conf and theat seemed to work the best but my computer tends to overheat when i dont have my propreitary driver activated
<Riley88> ive tried up to 3.4 percice
<Riley88> on arch it was 3.4.5-arch with xfce
<TheM4ch1n3> Riley88: cat /proc/version # and tell me the line, from a console
<Riley88> but my computer was getting to hot
<buckstabu> Not a huge problem, just a curiosity question, Last time i tried to update my graphics card drivers, My computer would only boot into LOW GRAPHICS MODE and would be incredibly unresponsive the whole time.
<buckstabu> Why does it do that?
<Riley88> im on windows atm i need to reinstall ubuntu lol
<Riley88> what should i see
<kesroesweyth> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 (a little dated, I know) and I've installed the sshfs package and mounted a directory on another machine successfully using SSH. I can navigate and copy files between the two machines from the terminal, but in the GUI, the mount point looks like a text document icon instead of a folder and errors out when i double click on it.
<TheM4ch1n3> Riley88: um, use VirtualBox
<kesroesweyth> The mount point is /mnt/imac and the error in the GUI is "Could not display '/mnt/imac'."
<Riley88> i need to redownload it although i do have mint installed on my usb
<MonkeyDust> kesroesweyth  you won't find support for 10.10, it is no longer valid
<buckstabu> Monkeyquest, It's an LTS distrobution, Doesn't it still have support?  Unless I'm thinking 10.04
<kesroesweyth> I was hoping someone could help anyways.
<Riley88> how long will u be here them4macn3
<Riley88> going to take me about 30 minutes to download 12.04
<kesroesweyth> buckstabu it was supported until this past April, I believe.
<kesroesweyth> officially, anyhow.
<buckstabu> Ah, I see.
<MonkeyDust> buckstabu  the lts is 10.04
<jeremiah_> Ok, i have a space prob. I have a small hdd (30gb) and something is taking up a bunch of space, and i can't find it. I barely have anything other then ubuntu itself on it, yet i only have 6.5 gb space left. what could be taking up all that space? And how can i find it? I use the disk usage analyzer, yet it shows nothing big, and that my hdd is almost empty.
<jeremiah_> but says it has only 6.5gb space left
<MonkeyDust> jeremiah_  in a terminal, type this command, replace 1G with 500M or so, if you like        find / -size +1G -exec ls -l {} \;
<usr13> jeremiah_: du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<usr13> jeremiah_: ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<burntchips> disk utility is listing my HDD as ATA when its SATA & lshw does too [along with stating my battery is an NiCd when its li-ion], is this an if it aint broke dont fix it thing or should i do something about it?
<jeremiah_> usr13, it shows nothing bigger then 300mb, and adding it up, only 3-4 gb is being used.
<usr13> MonkeyDust: Good but prolly need to preface that with sudo
<jeremiah_> Plus, i don't have any other partitions, except the catche, only 3 gb big
<usr13> jeremiah_: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #and send resulting URL.
<jeremiah_> usr13, um it gave >
<zykotick9> usr13: it seems to me that "ls -lS | grep ^d" doesn't sort by size of folder contents... all folders = 4096 in my case...
<MonkeyDust> usr13  i added 2>/dev/null
<jeremiah_> i just got. " > "
<usr13> jeremiah_: ltrS  (Sorry)
<dcullen> Selecting Unity 2D does not persist across reboots for me
<usr13> jeremiah_: Check crontab for somthing that may be generating a lots of logs or files
<usr13> jeremiah_: All crontabs
<jeremiah_> usr13,  um, what is crontab?
<dcullen> !man crontab
<Debolaz> Humm… I'm getting a lot of 404 errors when doing apt-get update today.
<dcullen> !crontab
<usr13> jeremiah_: sudo ls -ltrSR /var/log/
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<usr13> jeremiah_: crontab -l ; sudo crontab -l
<jeremiah_> no crontab for root
<dcullen> uh, yes there is
<jeremiah_> that is the command output.
<dcullen> jeremiah_: I ran "su -" and then "crontab -e" and I'm editing root's crontab
<usr13> jeremiah_: You should have a clue or two by now....  BTW, were is the URL?
<jeremiah_> what URL? i never got one.
<dcullen> oh, now I see the message. Jeepers. lemme try sommin
<usr13> jeremiah_: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #and send resulting URL.
<dcullen> jeremiah_: You have to create one. "crontab -e" then save the file
<jeremiah_> usr13, ahh. some reason, itdidn't work the first time
<Phibs> anyone know how to make the installer wipe out existing partitions in preseed ?
<jeremiah_> http://pastebin.com/t0xzYmve
<usr13> jeremiah_: sudo du -sk * | sort -n |pastebinit
<usr13> send us another one...
<jeremiah_> huh?
<usr13> jeremiah_: du -sk * | sort -n |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL.
<usr13> here
<jeremiah_> usr13, i do not get "sudo du -sk * | sort -n"
<usr13> jeremiah_: What don't you get about it?
<dcullen> jeremiah_: Verified that a crontab entry of "* * * * * echo "Hello, world!" >> /root/crontab.txt" worked after editing using above commands
<jeremiah_> is it one line?
<usr13> yes
<usr13>  du -sk * | sort -n |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL.
<jeremiah_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102382/
<New2Ubuntu> does anyone know how to use sakis3g?
<John__> does the wubi installer have full disk encryption?
<usr13> jeremiah_: df |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<linsys> Running ubuntu 12.04 setting up ldap auth. For some reasons my client can't get passwords from the LDAP server. I can do "id <ldap_user>" and get a reply. If I trust an ssh key to that <ldap_user> I can ssh in, however when I try and use the <ldap_user>'s password I get "sshd: Failed password for <ldap_user>" I have even reset the password in ldap a few times and I know its valid because I have another app that uses it.. I can't seem to figure out why the pas
<jeremiah_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102386/
<usr13> cd / ; sudo  du -sk * | sort -n |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL.
<jeremiah_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102396/
<usr13> jeremiah_: What is ssd.img  ?
<jeremiah_> usr13,  i have no clue. my hdd is ssd though/
<decio_crytek> Hey guys, I downloaded Linux Mint 201204 Debian edition 64bit Cinnamon/Mate version and it asks for root password when trying to connect to Wi-Fi. What should I do? I tried just pressing ENTER as the Linux Mint website points to but it doesn't work at all. The Linux Mint channel isn't responding, please help me!
<usr13> jeremiah_: Maybe you have a cron job doing a backup?  Or you have some sort of application that is making a backup of your HD?
<jeremiah_> i never did anything like that...
<usr13> jeremiah_: file ssd.img   #Tell us what it says.
<jeremiah_> how...
<xangua> !mint | decio_crytek
<ubottu> decio_crytek: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jeremiah_> is it a file??
<usr13> jeremiah_: in the terminal, type  file ssd.img  #Hit enter.  Tell us what it says.
<jeremiah_> oh. ok.
<usr13> jeremiah_: Yes, it is a file, and more-than-likely, an image of your /dev/sda2 partition/filesystem.
<jeremiah_> http://pastebin.com/GHQjMXna
<usr13> jeremiah_: You can delete it and recover lots of HD space, but, you should first figure out how/why it is being created.
<jeremiah_> usr13,  can you help me with that?
<dhanasekaran> Guys please guide me ubuntu-installer preseed with localrepositery
<dhanasekaran> I have facing error i didn't getting local mirror
<dhanasekaran> Guys please guide me ubuntu-installer preseed with localrepositery
<dhanasekaran> I have facing error i didn't getting local mirror
<SolarisB2y> dhanasekaran: can you post your preseed? thats more useful..
<jeremiah_> dhanasekaran, stop repeating it
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: You still having the same problem? Jeepers, you've been at it all day
<dhanasekaran> dcullen, yes
<usr13> jeremiah_: ` I don't know for sure what could be creating the file.  Let's see what the date is....
<gizmo71> .
<usr13> jeremiah_: ls -l ssd.img  #Show us what it says
<jeremiah_> usr13, ok...
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, jeremiah_ my preseed file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101892/ plase guide me
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: Have you taken a break to eat or rest?
<SolarisB2y> dhanasekaran: are you trying to go a pull from a local http repo? or is this just a repo "directory" that you have available during the installation?
<dhanasekaran> dcullen, I have very critical situation man, I have to do it,
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, yes
<SolarisB2y> yes what?
<jeremiah_> r--r-- 1 root root 16012804096 Jul 18 21:43 ssd.img
<dcullen> this doesn't look right: [user@host:~]: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  [SeatDefaults] user-session=ubuntu-2d greeter-session=unity-greeter
<dcullen> argh!
<dcullen> this doesn't look right: http://http://192.168.70.25/ubuntu/
<usr13> jeremiah_: date  #tell us what that says?
<SolarisB2y> its not right
<dcullen> Should there be two "http://" ?
<SolarisB2y> no there shouldn't dcullen
<dhanasekaran> dcullen, How to do with localrepo please guide me.
<SolarisB2y> you need not use http if the repo is local no?
<SolarisB2y> is the "local" repo available to the chroot environment the installer operates in?
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: I gave you a link to a blog that showed how to do it. did that not work?
<SolarisB2y> dcullen: do you have another box on your network that you can use as a webserver?
<SolarisB2y> if so simply put the repo there - it will/may be easy
<jeremiah_> Jul 20 15:32:29 CDT 2012
<SolarisB2y> *easier rather you can also just use an argument in the boot line to point to the preseed.cfg you want at boot time if you edit
<jeremiah_> sorry for late reply
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y,  I am running another box apache based repo..
<jeremiah_> wait, thats today!
<SolarisB2y> dhanasekaran: so why are you not using that?
<dcullen> SolarisB2y: I'm about to leave for the weekend
<SolarisB2y> if it exists already
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, I trying install with local repo, How to configure local repo, with preseed
<SolarisB2y> dcullen: me to =)
<PrivateReese> hey guys can somehone help me i just wanted to fix my mbr installing the grub new to my /boot partition
<usr13> jeremiah_: What were you doing to your computer  July 18 (Wed.) at a little before 10 o'clock ?
<SolarisB2y> dhanasekaran: why? why not http? what is the need for local?
<PrivateReese> an update grub command does now not find any linux
<PrivateReese> somehow kernel data is gone?
<jeremiah_> usr13, hm, lets see. i am not sure.
<SolarisB2y> dhanasekaran: the local repo stuff is well documented in the example preseed - did you read it?
<jeremiah_> usr13,  aha! trying to restore a dead hdd.
<K1rk> If I have users whose profile derived from a skel folder....why does Ubuntu software center ask for my admin password (different account) when these skel users are installing software?  Sudo works for the skel users.
<usr13> jeremiah_: (In other words, a clue to where that file came from is the date of creation.)
<SolarisB2y> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt || you should read it search for "local repository"
<SolarisB2y> its not hard
<usr13> jeremiah_: Ok there you go.
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, Because all package getting from internet , total bandwith down, i am planning to do with gettting all package from local repo
<SolarisB2y> heh
<usr13> jeremiah_: So there is the contents of the "dead HDD"?
<jeremiah_> usr13,  wha?
<SolarisB2y> i dont think thats a legitimate reason -
<jeremiah_> is that the contents?
<SolarisB2y> are you speaking of bandwidth over WAN? if so - it's not a big benefit you'd get from local and a repo ON your network.. which you said you had
<usr13> jeremiah_: If you need it, put it on a USB drive or copy it across the network to another PC, (hopefully with a bigger HD).  Or... just delete it, (if you don't need it.)
<jeremiah_> usr13, but, where do i find it???
<SolarisB2y> but anyway you need to read on setting up a local repo thats all - review the doc
<jeremiah_> i cant seem to find it in my "home"
<usr13> jeremiah_: It's in / right?
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, localrepo for pre installation  not for post installation apt-setup for post installation
<jeremiah_> usr13,  i am not sure.
<usr13> ls -l /ssd.img
<maplesoft> how to rename a file in console?
<SolarisB2y> ... - please read the doc now..
<jeremiah_> r--r-- 1 root root 16012804096 Jul 18 21:43 /ssd.img
<MonkeyDust> maplesoft  mv old_name new_name
<jeremiah_> so root?
<usr13> jeremiah_: There you go.....
<usr13> jeremiah_: Yes root.
<Phibs> anyone know how to get cobbler/orchestra to set the static IP as configured for the system, and to have it check in with cobbler/orch when done?
<dcullen> SolarisB2y: Does he have to change "d-i mirror/http/hostname string archive.ubuntu.com"?
<maplesoft> MonkeyDust thanks
<SolarisB2y> preseeding == installation - anything after I dont think falls into preseed
<SolarisB2y> dcullen: yes
<usr13> jeremiah_:    rm /ssd.img
<SolarisB2y> dcullen: and others - what i see there in his file indicates he didn't read the doc
<jeremiah_> but where? i thought to root is something you get in terminal to do some stuff.
<SolarisB2y> there are other things to adjust it's plainly stated in the link i provided
<dcullen> SolarisB2y: He might need a bit of handholding to figure that out. He's been at this all day and hasn't figured it out.
<jeremiah_> remove write-protected regular file `/ssd.img'?
<jeremiah_> ya...
<usr13> jeremiah_:   df ; rm /ssd.img ; df
<SolarisB2y> hrmm - i see dcullen
<jeremiah_> how?
<jeremiah_> Y
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, I am asking local mirror with preseed file, access all packages download from local repo, from pre installation
<dcullen> SolarisB2y: He may have read the doc, but English might be a second language
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, please guide
<jeremiah_> hang on a moment
<usr13> jeremiah_: In other words, do df before and after to see your recovered HDD space.
<SolarisB2y> ill be leaving as well dcullen shortly - and also multi tasking - but it's about 5 lines there you need to add
<SolarisB2y> again: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<usr13> jeremiah_:   df ; sudo rm /ssd.img ; df
<jeremiah_> http://pastebin.com/Y6hDinV6
<usr13> jeremiah_: sudo rm /ssd.img ; df
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102428/  correct
<maplesoft> how to extract .zip?
<jeremiah_> http://pastebin.com/mvj5bXEK
<SolarisB2y> maplesoft: unzip command
<jstoone> Hi, don't know if this is off-topic, but is the ncurses c library in the repos?
<SolarisB2y> -D for desination if needed
<maplesoft> SolarisB2y hm
<usr13> jeremiah_: Very good.  Is there anything else we can help you with?
<jeremiah_> usr13,  so, where is it?
<usr13> gone
<SolarisB2y> dhanasekaran: you need to not use an mirror/http/hostname
<ghostchick> maplesoft,  file-roller for a gnome gui integration
<usr13> jeremiah_: You just deleted it.
<jeremiah_> i don't seem to be able to read it, with the naked eye
<SolarisB2y> this is telling ubuntu to look to use http not a local repo...
<jeremiah_> usr13, what?! i needed it!
<maplesoft> ghostchick command line .
<PrivateReese> can someone please help me fixing my /boot partition?
<maplesoft> SolarisB2y sudo: unzip: command not found
<SolarisB2y> mirror/http/directory appends /ubuntu to the hostname you just defined, , this is not what you need - your working on a local filesystem repo
<SolarisB2y> maplesoft: please apt-get install unzip
<jeremiah_> ya, i do need help, restoring it...
<maplesoft> ok
<SolarisB2y> its not a default installed thing
<usr13> jeremiah_: Sorry about that, but you wanted to recover hard drive space.  I told you to back it up someplace else if you needed it.
<bwat47> maplesoft: also you may want to sudo apt-get install urar and p7zip while you're at it :)
<jeremiah_> usr13,  i was asking where it was! not to get rid of it!
<anonymous> :)
<jeremiah_> at least, i hope it is still on that dead hdd...
<dcullen> SolarisB2y: Will this work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102430/
<usr13> jeremiah_: You knew where it was.....
<SolarisB2y> dcullen: no
<Guest19053> you speeak russia?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<usr13> jeremiah_: /ssd.img  #You even said so.
<SolarisB2y> the protocol is no longer http AFAIK - sirs so we dont want to use point the mirror to use http attributes
<jstoone> I fixed it myself.
<jeremiah_> usr13, well i couldn't read it.
<SolarisB2y> UNLESS you mean a local repo as in locally running WEB server on the network
<jeremiah_> where the world was it???!!!!
<dj_ryan> so i know a lot of ya'll run ubuntu on macbook pros, and i have ubuntu installed on mine, but i noticed that suspend doesnt work when i run a WM like i3 or awesome. they also dont run gnome-session either. concidence?
<Arash>  hello , how can I add google repository ?
<Arash> :- )
<usr13> jeremiah_: Why couldn't you?
<SolarisB2y> in which case - yes.. but you may need a key or such to avoid breaking the automation of preseed with a prompt or anything..
<Arash> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<jeremiah_> where the world is that located?!
<dcullen> SolarisB2y: Isn't that the way to go? Or are you telling him to use FTP?
<usr13> jeremiah_: It has been deleted.
<dcullen> Ah well, I gotta jet
<jeremiah_> usr13,  i noticed
<SolarisB2y> dcullen: technically a "localrepo" to me means a folder on filesystem accessed like file:///path/to/whatever
<Guest19053> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<SolarisB2y> so if he does have a web server (like i asked) then yes.. he can still use http..
<dcullen> SolarisB2y: Well, that is one level of local, then there would be a local HTTP or FTP based repo
<Arash> any help with google earth ?
<dcullen> Since he's trying to do net installs, I assumed he needed a network repo
<SolarisB2y> right - i guess i used the package localrepo to much on redhat/centos
<Arash> tried sudo apt-get googleearth-package but no luck
<usr13> jeremiah_: but here is how you would look at such an image.  mkdir ~/ssd ; mount -o loop /ssd.img ~/ssd ; ls ~/ssd
<SolarisB2y> it reminds me of a directory - so i assumed that - my bad
<jeremiah_> maybe you can help me remove the information off the drive some time...
<Arash> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<SolarisB2y> but anyway - yes - that looks like you can give it a shot - it's definately not enough for auto but you can test it...
<usr13> jeremiah_: Sure...
<dcullen> More proof that unity-greeter ignores my Unity 2D preference, GAH!
<jeremiah_> but i have a busy life, so later.
<usr13> jeremiah_: I usually use a USB adapter for such things....
<jeremiah_> But, thanks for helping me solve the problem!
<jeremiah_> usr13,  the hdd is dead...
<dcullen> Jeepers, it even ingores my ~/.dmrc
<usr13> jeremiah_: ok.... come back anytime, we're always glad to help out a fellow linux user.
<usr13> jeremiah_: You mean it no longer boots?
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: You making any progress?
<jeremiah_> usr13,  thanks, and thanks for fixing my storage problem.
<usr13> jeremiah_: Sure.  NP
<dcullen> dhanasekaran: I have to leave, but I might be able to help you later tonight
<jeremiah_> usr13, it is an external hdd.
<usr13> jeremiah_: oh, ok.
<jeremiah_> not a bootable one
<dcullen> He must be heads down reading stuff
<jeremiah_> bye.
<dhanasekaran> dcullen, still trying
<SolarisB2y> ihave the following: mirror/country; mirror/http/hostname; mirror/http/directory; mirror/http/proxy ;  mirror/http/mirror in my working preseed
<SolarisB2y> the values are for you to fill out dhanasekaran but those are in my _working_ preseed.cfg that i frequently use between systems - again - thats not a full auto install but thats the mirror parts
<SolarisB2y> mines is 96 lines though - so there are many options that can be fully automated..
<guntbert> SolarisB2y: may I PM you (about your preseed) ?
<MBCommander> Hi guys. Is this an okay place to ask a question?
<guntbert> !ask | MBCommander
<ubottu> MBCommander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MBCommander> Okay
<MBCommander> I installed Ubuntu today and it automatically updated and installed the Nvidia drivers. However I cannot get higher than 1024x768 and it is not seeing my display device
<MonkeyDust> MBCommander  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MBCommander> MonkeyDust:  thank you. checking it now
<delac> does anyone know where thunderbird gets its monochrome icons and how to change them? (something else than new theme, thank you)
<SolarisB2y> guntbert: sure - if it will be quick - sorry im about to leave the office
<zsolt_hun> hi there.try to setup postgresql on ubuntu 12.04.my problem is that there is not such option to setup password for postgres.googled,but didn't find anything useful
<HTT-Bird> is there a PPA for libcelt 0.11.x on Lucid?
<jvargas> is it possible to downgrade a package version? for example I want to downgrade tomcat 7 to tomcat 6, is it possible using package manager?
<Yaugzebul> 1634 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<okay> why is compiz using 50% cpu on default settings?
<okay> 50% of a dual core -_-
<L3top> jvargas: You would have to uninstall tomcat7 and install tomcat6. Typically it isn't like that. Tomcat has different package names, this actually makes it easier.
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102457/ please correct my config file please guide me
<niklas_> hey, could you tell me the terminal comand to hide the right unity panel?
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB2y,  I keep on trying But not working local mirror setup
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> im trying to run a .NET executable under mono
<Laurenceb_> im getting errors when i try to start  bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<SolarisB2y> dhanasekaran: aaron.psamuel@gmail.com - i can help you but im leaving unfortunately - im sure you have some simple issue - not to worry greatly - mail me and keep pushing -
<Laurenceb_> ^is the error, can anyone help?
<SolarisB2y> im going to see batman =) peace
<samaya> a
<RSvedman> Hi, I have bad flash perfromance since a few days back, in 12.04 amd64
<akem> don't forget your body armor
<RSvedman> Overall slowness, plus when flashgames play sound effects they freeze while the sound plays
<RSvedman> or rather freeze a pltisecond at the beginning of every new sound
<RSvedman> split
<burntchips> hi, im just trying to learn about the terminal & i noticed 'ls -d .* | less' lists '.' but how come it does this if wildcard * =  any characters, yet '.' isnt followed by any characters, so shouldnt be listed (by my logic)?
<user_> Hey i just installed kvm in ubuntu, by running apt-get install kvm qemu, then i created a virtual disk by running qemu-img create -f qcow2 distro.img 100G, and finally ran it by running:  kvm -hda virtualdisk.img -cdrom distro.iso -m 256 -net nic -net user -soundhw all... But i have no network at all on my guest install... Is there an easier way to manage kvm vms?
<livingdaylight> Hia, does someone know, whether Unity can be set to auto-hide to increase realestate potential on laptop?
<guntbert> livingdaylight: the launche can be set to autohide, yes
<jwxtt> Laurenceb_, maybe that error has nothing to do with your executable (some say that error is caused by the bluez-alsa package) just out of curiosity, what app are you trying to run?
<livingdaylight> guntbert, brilliant
<guntbert> livingdaylight: although I must admit that I don't remember how i did it
<Laurenceb_> jwxtt: SDRSharp
<Laurenceb_> is there a config for bluez-alsa?
<DJones> livingdaylight: Appearance -> Behaviour -> Autohide the launcher
<DJones> (From System settings)
<livingdaylight> DJones, found it - thank you very much
<DanielHoffman> when i connect my xbox through my ubuntu gateway, i can use xbox live but i cant talk to one of my freinds. the xbox says 'Cant Connect to XBox Live Party" and we cant play halo either, it says "This Players Stats are Unavalible, they may have a network disruption. is there a way i can fix this?
<geminga> can someone please give me an IRC server address for Virtual Box, or isnt such channel even there?
<DanielHoffman> try google
<ThinkT510> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DanielHoffman> thanks ubottu
<DJones> geminga: I thought the channel was #vbox (could be wrong on that)
<geminga> thanks hope itll help me:))
<usr13> DJones: YOu are correct
<DanielHoffman> if it helps, i have the iptables config
<geminga> btw #vbox was right thank you:))
<RSvedman_> Oh crud I got disconnected
<DanielHoffman> how could you have typed that then?
<BluesKaj> DanielHoffman, , what is your ubuntu pc using as a gateway ?
<DanielHoffman> BluesKaj: it uses an iptables configureation
<halvors> I want to setup a wifi accesspoint on my server, but i can't get it working using the "interfaces" file in "/etc/network". Here is what i got for now: http://pastebin.com/hWz3bDhd
<BluesKaj> no I mean physical connection , DanielHoffman
<DanielHoffman> USB to Ethernet going to the xbox and Motherboard ethernet going to the modem
<DanielHoffman> Xbox Live works but i cant talk to a freind
<DanielHoffman> i should rephrase that, we can message but cant connect in a game or xbox live
<BluesKaj> no other ethernet ports on the modem then
<niklas_> hey, could anyone tell me the terminal command, which press a key ?
<DanielHoffman> no
<RSvedman_> And I forgot the nick of the person helping me out.. (any chance you see me?)
<DanielHoffman> i think it may be a host problem, the only time we talked on xbox is if there is a 3rd person there
<usr13> DanielHoffman: What type of internet connection do you have?  DSL?  Cable?  or....???
<DanielHoffman> Cable
<usr13> DanielHoffman: So you have a cable modem. Right?
<reuf> how can i ls two levels deep
<DanielHoffman> yes
<halvors> What happend to the opendchub package?
<usr13> DanielHoffman: That is what BluesKaj was asking.
<DanielHoffman> ohh, that makes sense
<usr13> DanielHoffman: And the cable modem is more-than-likely a cable-modem/router?  Yes?  No?
<DanielHoffman> yes
<usr13> Ok.  There you go BluesKaj
<usr13> DanielHoffman: In other words, the cable-modem/router has more than just one eithernet ports on it, and your Ubuntu box is plugged into one of them.  Right?
<DanielHoffman> yes
<DanielHoffman> but the other ones are filled
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Ok, so what do you have going on with iptables?
<BluesKaj> usr13, yeah , but only has one ethernet connection to the modem , I'm thinking another ethernet port on the modem would solve tthe problem , or an inexpensive etherent hub/router
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Do you have a script, or a firewall file?
<DanielHoffman> ill get the rc.local file, it contains data you need
<usr13> BluesKaj: He just said that there are more than one ethernet port on the modem, so it is a cable-modem/router.
<DanielHoffman> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/72671460/iptable.txt
<BluesKaj> usr13, quote : BluesKaj> no other ethernet ports on the modem then? ...answer : quote <DanielHoffman> no
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Define $xbox_ip for us.
<DanielHoffman> that is the xbox i address from the USB to Ethernet device
<DanielHoffman> IP address,sorry
 * BluesKaj shrugs  ... almost dinnertime
<usr13> BluesKaj: Scroll up and see the answers he just gave to my questions.
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Well, it would have to be defined somewhere, and you would need to have the xbox set to that IP.  Do you?
<DanielHoffman> it is
<DanielHoffman> i can connect to xbox live but the problem is with 1 person
<DanielHoffman> i think it uses another port i dont address
<usr13> DanielHoffman: I do not see where $xbox-ip is defined.
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Is the xbox set to a static IP
<DanielHoffman> it is at the top of the file, try to refresh
<Krenair> Anyone else had trouble with flash videos freezing every few seconds?
<BluesKaj> usr13, no , i won't bother ..you can handle it   ...should set the IPs in the interfaces file or hosts.allow might work too
<DanielHoffman> yes it is set to a static ip
<usr13> BluesKaj: Oh sorry.  I see it.
<usr13> BluesKaj: So you know for sure that the xbox is set to 192.168.2.2  Right?
<DanielHoffman> yes
<DanielHoffman> the gateway is 192.168.2.1; subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
<DanielHoffman> and DNS is:8.8.8.8;8.8.4.4
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Sorry wrong nic.   And it is plugged into eth0 on the Ubuntu PC?
<jwxtt> Laurenceb_, i assume you have already read this http://sdrsharp.com/index.php/downloads#comment-35  it has been said that the error message you posted comes and goes if you install/uninstall that package. i'm not into configuring bluetoth if you want to do that. good luck
<DanielHoffman> the internet is plugged into eth0; the xbox is eth1
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Yea, ok.  Well, I would need to know what the cable-modem/router's inside IP is?  Is it 192.168.1.1 ?  or...?
<DanielHoffman> 192.168.1.1
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Ok....
<usr13> And so the xbox is set to 192.168.2.2 with default gateway of 192.168.2.1 ?
<DanielHoffman> yes
<usr13> Then your iptables rules look ok, as long as you are designating the correct ports 53,88 and 3074 #Is that correct?
<Debolaz> Has anyone here gotten the webapps preview to work? Firefox doesn't ask me if I want to integrate on any of the websites that are supposed to be supported.
<DanielHoffman> no other item is using it besides the xbox
<usr13> DanielHoffman: What is the original problem?  It is doing ________, but not doing ________?
<DanielHoffman> i cant talk to a freind on xbox, i think it may be a NAT problem
<hollenjf> How do I change the screen saver with this new Ubuntu release?
<DanielHoffman> i can only talk to him if there is a 3rd person
<MonkeyDust> hollenjf  you may need xscreensaver
<DanielHoffman> but it does work if i connect the xbox directly to the modem
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Ok well, could be.  You might need to see if there are other ports you need to forward.  Or... change that up just a bit.
<Dr_willis> theres not a lot of screensavers installed by default. :) and gnomes screensaver fetures are rather minimal
<Laurenceb_> <jwxtt>: yeah fixed it now
<Laurenceb_> but more issues :S
<DanielHoffman> i checked the xbox website and it needs port :80 53 88 3074 open
<beandog> 53?  isn't that for DNS?
<usr13> DanielHoffman: I don't know enough about xbox ....
<Laurenceb_> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Type 'System.Configuration.DictionarySectionHandler' not found.
<usr13> beandog: Yes 53 is for DNS
<DanielHoffman> ok
<beandog> weird.
<DanielHoffman> http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-live/connecting/network-ports-used-xbox-live
<DanielHoffman> theres the port list
<usr13> DanielHoffman: Not sure why you need to forward those ports and only those ports to the xbox.  Not sure why it's not just wied open?
<hollenjf> MonkeyDust: well, the saver keeps coming on and locking my screen after a couple minuets. I need to stop that
<DanielHoffman> i will try that.
<Dr_willis> hollenjf,  thats the power saveings settings. Not screensaver.
<Jake_> Nvidia isnt detecting my monitor. I am capped at 800x600 and 1024x768 and the display reads "CRT(0)" Any help?
<hollenjf> Dr_willis: Where are the power settings?
<Dr_willis> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=12.04%20screen%20lock%20disable&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.liberiangeek.net%2F2012%2F04%2Fdisable-screensaver-lock-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin  for a cli way.. theres a check box somewhere
<Dr_willis> hollenjf,  in the settings somewhere.. Im not on ubuntu so cant check
<MonkeyDust> hollenjf  system settings, brightness & lock
<hollenjf> Thank you! :)
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the dash will find it..  tap 'alt' key then type 'lock'  :)  not sure if  the dash/hud sees all the settings items yet
<bwat47> Dr_willis: HUD does find it :)
<bwat47> Dr_willis: and dash finds the brightness and lock control center module
<Dr_willis> getting scary when we need search engines to find  settings. ;)
<IdleOne> least they are making them easy to search for
<Dr_willis> HUD is my #1 favorite Unity Feature. Quicklists is #2 :) lens #3
<bwat47> a little off topic but this is my new favorite way to lock screen. bring up hud type lock bam
<Dr_willis> theres a key combo to lock also..
<KorvinSzanto> why can't I sudo echo "127.0.0.1    derp" >> /etc/hosts
<ghostchick> bwat47,  simpler : keyboard shortcut
<Dr_willis> kortsi,  because the >> does not have root rights.
<KorvinSzanto> Dr_willis, how can I get around that?
<Dr_willis> kortsi,  use sudo -i to get a root shell, then try it.. if you want. or you need to use 'tee' some how i recall.
<Dr_willis> kortsi,  examples at --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Dr_willis> kortsi,  also examples and discussed at --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<halvors> Anyone knows about a DC++ hub for Ubuntu? In the precise repos?
<escott> KorvinSzanto, you can pipe to sudo tee -a instead of >>
<dataviruset> "cannot open root device", "please append a correct root= boot option", what do I do about this? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/15509066/IMAG0571.jpg :/
<KorvinSzanto> yeah escott that's what I ended up doing
<KorvinSzanto> thanks
<escott> dataviruset, boot to the livecd and run sudo blkid
<dataviruset> escott: okay, and then I will have to make some changes to /boot/grub/grub.cfg or something like that?
<dataviruset> or /etc/fstab maybe
<escott> dataviruset, probably
<delinquentme> best options for reinstalling windows without redoing the existing ubuntu installation?
<Dr_willis> delinquentme,  learn to reinstall grub... use a differnt hard drive...
<delinquentme> just wipe the windows partition .. reinstall and then something to override normal windows bootloader?
<Dr_willis> delinquentme,  we dont know your current setup,  if you reinstall windows. it will install its own bootloader. and you will need to reinstall grub to the mbr.
<delinquentme> so thats it then huh? just install windows in its partition and ensure that grub2 is where it needs to be?
<phixxor> hey, I'm wondering what are some reasons a Hard Drive refuses to boot, but it still is read/writeable by live cds
<phixxor> i tried installing grub, and it acted successful
<bwat47> what happens when you try and boot from it
<dataviruset> escott: everything seems right in /etc/fstab when it comes to the UUID, but in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, there are strange things about set root='(hd1,msdos1)' which seems wrong
<phixxor> bwat47, it says invalid boot diskette, no disk in drive A
<phixxor> something like that
<escott> dataviruset, without context i cant say for sure, but i think that is just grubs backup listing of the location. the kernel is clearly loaded and the kernel is searching for 8cfa...
<Dr_willis> delinquentme,  windows will erase grub off the mbr if you only have one HD. you will need to then boot a live cd, or some how else reinstall grub to get linux booting
<bwat47> phixxor: did you check your bios boot order? It sounds like you might have the floppy drive set as highest boot priority. I cant think of any other reason for that error :/
<Dr_willis> phixxor,  A is the floppy drive. :)
 * Dr_willis wonders how old that PC is.
<phixxor> bwat47, it's more complicated then that, Dr_willis if I use PloP boot manager on a cd, it doesn't even give me the option of booting from hdd
 * phixxor checks -- it's a PIII
<Dr_willis> phixxor,  ive never needed to use more then the ubuntu live cd..
<Dr_willis> phixxor,  but I would check In the PC - ;) I found an old pc once.. that actuallyt had a floppy drive that was not accessable from the outside of the case. (no idea why the guy put it in the case)
<phixxor> Is there any way that the HDD could have been corrupted? It was working, then all of a sudden the comuter froze and it wouldn't boot
<phixxor> Dr_willis, I have the case open, should I just disconnect the floppy?
<bwat47> phixxor: does the hard drive even show up in the bios? like if you go to the boot order settings (or some bios's have a boot menu you can bring up without going into the bios settings)
<Dr_willis> phixxor,  I would.. unless you need it. :)
<recon69_lap> phixxor: it could happen, HDD do fail. have you booted using a live cd?
<Dr_willis> phixxor,  and disable it in the bios.
<phixxor> i'll try doing all these things, thanks!
<phixxor> recon69_lap, yeah I have booted from the live cd, but fixing grub didn't have any effect
 * phixxor checks bios
<bwat47> it sounds to me like the bios isn't even attemtping to boot from your hdd, therefore grub isn't being loaded
<recon69_lap> phixxor: do a disk check from the live cd
<recon69_lap> phixxor: do you have a usb drive attached, if so remove it when checking
<recon69_lap> phixxor: I mean when booting make sure you have no usb drives attached, I get a blank screen if i have my exteral disk attached
<bz> ry: are you the nodejs guy?
<phixxor> ok
<phixxor> WDC is detected from the BIOS -- i'm disabling the floppy
<dataviruset> escott: hmm, but what can the error messages and the 'kernel panic' be? why isn't this booting? it's a USB stick I'm trying to boot from, by the way
<bekks> recon69_lap: Because your computer tries to boot the external drive instead of the live cd.
<bekks> phixxor: Disabling the floppy wont fix that problem.
<phixxor> it's 'secondary ide master'
<recon69_lap> bekks:  dont think so, but i'd have to check the bios
<phixxor> Ok -- the bios looks ok -- I'll try the disk check
<escott> dataviruset, well it panics because it cannot find the stated root device 8cfa... the fact thats its USB could be the problem. has this system ever been able to boot a USB disk before?
<recon69_lap> be right back :)
<decio_crytek> Hey guys, if I install the current Ubuntu 12.10 Nightly Release, will I be able to upgrade to a future alpha, beta or Final version?
<dataviruset> escott: yes, I have run the installation from another USb stick, maybe that's the problem
<habib> Hi! How to uninstall apps?
<decio_crytek> Hey guys, if I install the current Ubuntu 12.10 Nightly Release, will I be able to upgrade to a future alpha, beta or Final version?
<escott> dataviruset, how did you create this usb system that won't boot, and in what usb boot mode is it supposed to be booted
<decio_crytek> habit, go on the Ubuntu Software Center, click on installed, then uninstall the apps you don't want
<escott> decio_crytek, yes
<Dr_willis> !manual | habib
<ubottu> habib: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dataviruset> escoot: I booted off of a USB stick with the install of Ubuntu Server 12.04 32-bit.. i chose to create an ext4 partition and mount it as /. That stick was /dev/sdb when I installed and GRUB was also installed there
<SecretFire> I am trying to install a program from terminal with sudo apt-get install but am getting This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<SecretFire> is only available from another source
<SecretFire> although the package is in ubuntu software center
<phixxor> recon69_lap recommended that I try a disk check from ubuntu live cd -- does anybody know the name of it?
<escott> dataviruset, that usually won't work. some bioses support booting as usb mass storage, but a more flexible and reliable method is to use either ubootnetin or usb-creator-gtk
<andrew> hi
<escott> dataviruset, but to just install to a usb device as if it were an internal harddrive.... well its not
<Guest57194> im new to Ubuntu
<smallfoot-> im homosexual
<dataviruset> escott: hmm, ok...
<recon69_lap> ok, USB was first boot device :-[
<Guest57194> thats cool man.
<Dr_willis> I always install to external usb as if they were internal hds.  :)
<Dr_willis> rarely have issues with them. but i dont have any older machines any more
<escott> dataviruset, the fact that you even got the kernel up is actually somewhat encouraging. and if you could get the usb mass storage modules into the initrd, it might work, but its probably not portable
<dataviruset> escott: so the problem is that the kernel can't mount the root filesystem because it can't communicate with that UUID?
<dataviruset> maybe it would work with another USB stick? :)
<escott> dataviruset, that would be my guess. since you got as far as the kernel, its probably just that the kernel is missing the usb drivers so it cant talk to the usb system until the root comes up. its not a problem with the stick itself
<accerqueira> hi, is there a problem with ubuntu mounting lvm mounts at boot?
<accerqueira> 12.04 i mean
<escott> dataviruset, but again if you are doing this for portability many older bioses will not even get as far as booting the kernel
<dataviruset> escott: then it would be hard to fix if the mass storage drivers aren't loaded that early
<spacebarbarian> is there an easy way to check if all my traffic is going over vpn ? my downloads are way faster than they should be for some reason while connected
<escott> dataviruset, if you want to try it. chroot in, make sure the usb modules are in /etc/modules and then update-initramfs
<dataviruset> escott: hmm :)
<folmer> spacebarbarian, assumin your VPN is on tun0 interface, block all traffic originating from any other interface using ufw
<spacebarbarian> folmer: it seems to be on tap0 does that make sense ?
<folmer> spacebarbarian, I'm only familiar with tun*, but if tap0 is treated like the tun interface, then it should work
<spacebarbarian> hmm so should i disable traffic on eth0
<dataviruset> escott: I guess those modules would be something like usbhid, hid and usb_storage? :p
<spacebarbarian> (This is in a vm by the way)
<escott> dataviruset, i don't know if hid is necessary thats for mouse and keyboard
<accerqueira> hi, i can't boot ubuntu 12.04 with "/var" on lvm... but after boot i can mount that lv just fine... is it a known bug or am i doing something wrong?
<escott> dataviruset, and make sure you get everything that usb_storage depends on
<dataviruset> escott: hid is used by usbhid regarding to lsmod
<folmer> spacebarbarian, if you use gufw as a frontend for ufw, and choose deny-policies for inbound/outbound, you're at a good starting point
<dataviruset> escott: but okay, if only usb_storage would be needed, then hid nor usbhid would be needed
<escott> dataviruset, i doubt you need the hids
<dataviruset> escott: ok, i'll try without them :)
<spacebarbarian> folmer got it thanks
<smallfoot-> http://tinyurl.com/bsfwt86
<beandog> are you building your own kernel?
<accerqueira> me? kinda... its a linode...
<dataviruset> escott: update-initramfs -u   ? :)
<livingdaylight> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beandog> why not use one of their kernels?
<escott> dataviruset, or -k all i think
<folmer> spacebarbarian, then create rules for the VPN ip you're connecting to, and then add a rule allowing all traffic out on tap0
<spacebarbarian> folmer: yeah Im just blocking all traffic that isnt giong through the VPN ip
<accerqueira> beandog: yeah, i use one of them, but i heard they customize them...
<dataviruset> escott: okay, `update-initramfs -u -k all` then
<beandog> accerqueira: well, yah, probably so they run on their hardware and virtualization
<Riley88> hey guys i could use some help configuring x.org
<Riley88> and adding options
<escott> dataviruset, did you chroot in?
<dataviruset> escott: yes :)
<dataviruset> escott: did the commands here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32135/stuck-on-grub-command-line
<escott> dataviruset, then see if it worked.
<folmer> spacebarbarian, should work. That's the config I'm using.
<accerqueira> beandog: do you have a 12.04 setup that works with lvm mounts on boot?
<beandog> accerqueira: nope, I don't use lvm
<beandog> don't like it
<accerqueira> beandog: why?
<escott> dataviruset, if you wanted you could copy your initrd and unpack it, loop mount it etc.... to see if it is correct. but i'd just reboot :)
<beandog> accerqueira: because it's a huge pain for little to no gain
<accerqueira> beandog: hmm, im kinda noob, but i liked the ability to add disk space online... and wanted to learn about hehe
<accerqueira> beandog: thanks for the help, will google around some more...
<beandog> ok
<beandog> you're going to be in for a world of hurt if you try to build your own kernel
<spacebarbarian> folmer is netstat a good way to check all traffic though ? just to see what connections are made and if any of them are not from my vpn ?
<escott> accerqueira, is your kernel loading?
<beandog> accerqueira: but if you *do*, at least grab /proc/config.gz
<accerqueira> beandog: nah, i dont think im going to build my own kernel hehe
<folmer> spacebarbarian, sure, you can use netstat -antup to check connections. But keep in mind that connections made before enabling the tap0 interface won't be disconnected, so it may look like it's leaking
<dataviruset> escott: I get "error: couldn't read file, press any key to continue", and when I do that, the same things again.. cannot open root device UUID...
<dataviruset> escott: I think I give up :)
<escott> dataviruset, cannot read file?
<spacebarbarian> folmer ah interesting
<drblink> How can i download the source for postfix 2.9.1? If i use "apt-get source postfix" I will get version 2.9.3
<spacebarbarian> that reminds me also need to check for dns leaks
<folmer> spacebarbarian, you using openvpn?
<spacebarbarian> yes
<spacebarbarian> network manager
<spacebarbarian> but its running inside a virtualmachine so the interface names are a bit weird
<folmer> with the block-all-approach, you'll eliminate DNS leaks as well
<dataviruset> escott: yes, a moment after GRUB has showed up and booted its first option
<spacebarbarian> oh ok
<spacebarbarian> I need to make sure it doesnt block my local router cache though (ddwrt)
<folmer> spacebarbarian, I've only used the openvpn client standalone. Never through network-manager
<escott> dataviruset, so after the kernel boots. perhaps the kernel cant find the initrd?
<beandog> folmer: really?  NM is pretty nice actually.
<spacebarbarian> folmer ah yeah i didnt want to mess with commandline stuff :/
<beandog> but the cli is deadly simple as well
<spacebarbarian> I have 4 different VPNs I need to switch between so its a pain
<dataviruset> escott: and when I press any key to continue, the message appears
<dataviruset> escott: maybe
<folmer> beandog, yeah I read it required a plug-in of some sort to get it working with openvpn, so I gave up and just used the cli :)
<folmer> that's what linux nerds do, right ^
<beandog> folmer: oh yah that might be true ... it's in the repo though, I'm sure of that
<beandog> folmer: exactly. :)  plus their docs are really good
<beandog> network-manager-openvpn
<folmer> ah yes
<beandog> oh wait, are we talking client or server?
<folmer> im talking client
<beandog> okay, so was I
 * beandog uses ipfire for server
<dataviruset> escott: but I guess the problem would be that it can't communicate with the USB-stick with that UUID
<beandog> also deadly simple
<folmer> beandog, I'm not that advanced yet :) SSH is as far as I've come
<escott> dataviruset, i dont really know whats going on there. or whose message that is or what it means
<dataviruset> escott: so it can't find the initrd and it can't go further with the kernel
<beandog> folmer: well that's a good start.  using public keys?
<drblink> How can i download the source for postfix 2.9.1? If i use "apt-get source postfix" I will get version 2.9.3
<dataviruset> escott: thanks for your help :)
<beandog> drblink: just download it from their site
<drblink> i did but it is different from the ubuntu flavor.
<folmer> beandog: yup. Oh, and while we're at it, I can't seem to get a reverse port forwarding in Cygwin working
<escott> dataviruset, i would think if the initramfs was loaded it would drop you to a busybox prompt so something must not be working there. try unetbootin
<beandog> folmer: reverse port forwarding?  you mean cygwin binding and listening to a port?
<folmer> beandog: nah, cygwin running the sshd
<beandog> right
<beandog> that would be listening :)
<escott> folmer, thats a real pain in the .... you trying to install openssh under cygwin
<folmer> beandog: yeah, see, I haven't quite wrapped my head aournd it yet :)
<beandog> cygwin bundles openssh, it's easy
<beandog> folmer: where'd you get stuck
<folmer> escott: so far it's been quite a breeze even for a novice just following a howto.
<folmer> beandog: hmm. I need to bind the listening socket to a specific interface on the cygwin sshd
<escott> folmer, i had it working for 20 minutes, and then tried to get the permissions setup (because it was installed as an administrator). after it broke i just installed ubuntu in a vm
<beandog> folmer: oh ... okay, that does sound ugly.
<beandog> folmer: you mean a specific network card?
<folmer> beandog: as I understand it, it binds to an interface IP. So no interface aliases involved. But I'm prolly wrong as it's not working
<beandog> folmer: oh.  well by default it'll listen on all IP addresses, all interfaces
<folmer> beandog: yeah but it doesnt
<beandog> folmer: what happens when you try to ssh in
<folmer> beandog: ah... but... My vpn interface comes up AFTER the sshd is started. Would that be a cause?
<habib> hey. i opened a window to fullscreen mode and don't know how to collapse it and stop the programm which opened this window. can u help me?
<beandog> folmer: yah, vpn will kill any existing connections
<escott> habib, F11
<habib> thnx
<folmer> beandog: umm.. I don't think so. Not the openvpn client wrapper I use on windows
<beandog> hmm
<beandog> folmer: well, anyway, where are you ssh'ing in from?
<folmer> beandog: what I was talking about is sshd setting up a listening socket on the newly added interface
<beandog> folmer: right, restart sshd
<bugaloo> guys... i have a laptop, and when I'm using it on battery the sound keeps "clicking" (like that sound when the sound board turns on/off)... it doesn't happen when I use battery... still, it happens more when I use the browser or some webpages, I'm not sure what resource on these pages are causing the problem... any leads?
<folmer> beandog: yeah :)  Had that idea just now
<folmer> beandog: hold on, will check
<beandog> bugaloo: could be the hdd powering down and back up
<blackshirt> good morning
<bugaloo> beandog, I think that's it, but I dont know how to disable this, do you?
<beandog> bugaloo: eh ...
<beandog> bugaloo: it's probably either removing or disabling some ACPI modules or settings
<bugaloo> beandog, I mean... it's configured, clearly, to enable/disable only when running on battery, something about battery economy, I guess
<beandog> bugaloo: or maybe playing with CPU frequency scaling
<beandog> bugaloo: I dunno.  Could be a couple of places ... BIOS, even.
<beandog> bugaloo: your best bet is just googling for ubuntu <laptop model>
<dataviruset> escott: hmm, so I just add the unetbootin loader and everything will be fine? :)
<Loshki> bugaloo: you could try something like 'sudo hdparm -S 0' (check your local listings for options) to disable spindown
<bugaloo> beandog, it really doesn't help hehe... I have a very old model, unusual
<escott> dataviruset, i dont know much about it, but its a different boot process for usb that should work
<dataviruset> escott: cool :)
<bugaloo> Loshki, this is something I'll try right now
<folmer> beandog: I'm on the same LAN as the cygwin sshd server (just testing), so what would I need to write to get the sshd to forward port 56331 to the ssh client?
<beandog> folmer: other way around
<smallfoot-> why ubuntu open every app in top-left corner?
<beandog> folmer: do you want sshd to listen on that port, or have something forward the port
<beandog> folmer: basically, what port do you want client to use
<BlouBlou> smallfoot-: cause Unity comes configured by default to open apps in there
<smallfoot-> but thats annoying
<smallfoot-> isnt it?
<BlouBlou> it's fine for me
<smallfoot-> cuz i have a 24" screen, not a 5"
<smallfoot-> i multitask
<folmer> beandog: I want the sshd to listen on and forward port 56331 via ssh to the client
<BlouBlou> well you can use keyboard shortcuts
<BlouBlou> smallfoot-: alt + tab still works :P
<beandog> folmer: yah, sshd is only going to listen, not forward
<beandog> well, that's not *entirely* true, but as far as just port redirects it is.  There's tunneling ssh connections, but I'm not even going to open that one
<folmer> beandog: why won't it forward?
<beandog> folmer: you need a router to forward ports
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Unity definatly does not open every app at the top left here by default.
<beandog> folmer: you have client (source port 22) and server (destination port 22)
<escott> folmer, thats not its roll
<beandog> folmer: if you want to connect client on 22 but have sshd listen on port 822, you need something in the middle to send requests to port 22 to 822
<blackshirt> that, iptables plays  a role
<folmer> hmm
<escott> folmer, i think what you want to run is "ssh -R 56331:localhost:#### user@cygwin_server"
<folmer> escott: I'm pretty sure that's it ye
<stansmith> HEy guys, is there any voice modifying software for ubuntu?
<folmer> beandog: it still won't listen on the vpn interface (10.4.x.x)
<glitsj16> smallfoot-: unity is tied to compiz .. there's a few options to change defaults through ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager, so you need to install that if you haven't already) .. once you start it by running 'ccsm' you'll find the 'Place windows' settings to choose a placement mode of your choice
<folmer> beandog: anyway I probably have the wrong idea about it altogether.
<pi_> Hi
<blackshirt> hi pi_
<smallfoot-> glitsj16, which was the placement mode before it got dumb?
<glitsj16> smallfoot-: no clue really .. but ccsm offers an icon besides each option to reset that specific one to its defaults so it's easy to check yourself
<glitsj16> smallfoot-: cascade mode seems to be the default, just checked
<glitsj16> smallfoot-: for the finer grained control of window placement there's also a package in the default precise repo called 'devilspie' (and a gui gdevilspie) if you're so inclined, but that's perhaps overkill
<beandog> folmer: yah I dunno
<folmer> beandog: cheers for the input though
<folmer> will have to read up on it some more
<beandog> folmer: good luck :)
<folmer> I'm just testing you know
<folmer> cheers ^^
<DanielHoffman> what is the difference between a minimal install and a server install?
<beandog> eh
<Dr_willis> DanielHoffman,  minimal only installs what you tell it to i belive.. vs what most people would want for a 'server'
<beandog> probably some basic packages
<beandog> minimal is gonna boot, and that's about it
<DanielHoffman> ok
<beandog> strictly speaking of course, "minimal" and "server" is really just a group of packages
<beandog> (as is all of the releases)
<DanielHoffman> minimal and install what i need
<r0tha> i.e do you really need apache2 on an embedded system
<Benxyzzy> Challenge: With bash, how do I a)print a binary file to stdout printable characters, and then b) run this the otherway, putting it into stdin to write to disk a binary file?
<Dr_willis> Benxyzzy,  clarify that a bit more...
<beandog> Benxyzzy: you mean like base64 encode it?
<beandog> Dr_willis: convert binary to text, and back
<Benxyzzy> beandog: Exactly. And decode the other way
<Dr_willis> Benxyzzy,  uuencode and uudecode.. been around for decades. :)
<Dr_willis> I think i rember those names right..
<beandog> Benxyzzy: use base64 :)
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uuencoding
<beandog> Dr_willis: is that what they do? never looked at those before
<Benxyzzy> Dr_willis: nothing shows in apropos for those. I'll look at base64
<beandog> oh cool!
<Dr_willis> beandog,  used YEARS ago on bbs's and newsgroups.. binary to  a ascii encodeing that you can then convert back.. to keep  from the bianry data from getting currupted
<beandog> right
<beandog> that's way cool
<beandog> I wonder which package has it
<beandog> sharutils
<Dr_willis> base64 seems to be the updated version perhaps? its mentioned on the wiki page.
<beandog> I think that's what email uses for binaries
<geminga> can someone help me configuring wine to use the proper card?
<beandog> sorry, attachments
<Dr_willis> geminga,  clarify what you mean.
<blackshirt> geminga, why you need wine'
<beandog> Benxyzzy: what are tyou trying to do, anyway
<geminga> to run a game
<Dr_willis> details please..... 'use proper card' means what?
<geminga> i got bumblebee and wine and someone told me to configure wine to do so
<Dr_willis> Not sure what Bumblebee has to do with wine at all...
<blackshirt> geminga, lan card or graphic card?
<geminga> graphic
<Dr_willis> Yoru X server is useing whatever card you set up for it to use with Bumblebee, so wine would use that card..
<Benxyzzy> beandog: Bizarrely, I am in a situation with virtual machines and ssh shells mixed together in such a way that putting a very small piece of data from one the the other is quickest achieved by copy-pasting.
<beandog> Benxyzzy: lol, say no more, I understand.
<geminga> dont need help anymore thanks guys:))
<beandog> Benxyzzy: personally, I'd get public keys with no passphrases setup everywhere
<beandog> Benxyzzy: or host it on a web server ... or run a small ftp server (anonftp would be perfect)
<beandog> but yah, ssh pubkeys + no passphrase + .ssh/config setup = quick access
<beandog> and good for shell scripts
<Benxyzzy> beandog: It's all part of the mix.
<beandog> Benxyzzy: yah, I'm sure it's a nightmare environment. :)
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 lts and it says i have adobe flash player installed
<Wiz_KeeD> yet i cannot view a lot of streaming content and they are all saying get the latest version of flash-player
<Wiz_KeeD> what can i do in this case?
<Wiz_KeeD> any ideeas?
<r0tha> Wiz_KeeD: try seeing what version of flash you've got
<r0tha> start there
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i know?
<r0tha> who knows you might have found a bug
<r0tha> sec
<tired_old_man> who
<r0tha> Wiz_KeeD: are you familiar with how to pull up a terminal?
<Wiz_KeeD> start a terminal?
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah man i've tried apt-get install flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree, tried ubuntu software center and so on
<r0tha> well i'd try doing a --version on whatever you've downloaded
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin #Run in terminal
<Wiz_KeeD> i did that dude
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<usr13> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir
<Wiz_KeeD> lts
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
#ubuntu 2012-07-21
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: (I have never installed flashplugin-installer, don't know why I would....)
<Wiz_KeeD> Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Ok, just a sec...
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: usr13 need to enable partner to get adobe-flashplugin
<trism> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Wiz_KeeD> i did that usr13
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Ok, just a sec.
<blackshirt> anyone from uns solo?
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe it was too late, and the former version got allready installed?
<Wiz_KeeD> you suggest doing that trism?
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: no, was just pointing out where the package was, I use the flashplugin-installer package (which just downloads the plugin from partner without adding it)
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: 32bit or 64?
<Wiz_KeeD> and how does it work for you trism ?
<Wiz_KeeD> 64 bit usr13
<tired_old_man> perhaps you are using the wrong default java.... $ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tired_old_man>  $ sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-javaplugin.so
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  you have done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_willis, it's a fresh install, ran it 2 days ago
<Wiz_KeeD> 3 max
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: which browser do you use? could check about::plugins or chrome://plugins to see which version is being used
<Wiz_KeeD> i tried chrome and firefox
<petoo> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> but i'd like to use firefox
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236-0precise1_amd64.deb
<petoo> where should I put my JAVA_HOME variable?
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't even see adobe plugin there trism
<tima-s> Hi all. I guess I had found a bug
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: it could be that it failed to download, may try removing flashplugin-installer, adding partner and installing adobe-flashplugin as usr13 suggests (or might try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer;)
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: I know I had a few problems with the plugin not downloading when they switched to the update-notifier hooks
<Wiz_KeeD> Failure to download extra data filesName-
<Wiz_KeeD> on reinstall
<Wiz_KeeD> in a gui window
<nannes> Wiz_KeeD: Can you please post the output of  lshw -c cpu
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: adobe flashplayer is in Canonical Partner ppa. Setup repository with:  sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty partner" >> \
<usr13> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list'
<nannes> Old CPUs are not totally compatible with the newer versions of AdobeFlashPlugin
<qubit> I've got a fresh install of ubuntu precise on a pandaboard. However attempting to install the PowerVR SGX drivers results in "package or module not installed, aborting". Full jockey log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102694/
<tima-s> The bug is that the date in the calendar which is shown by click on the clock is not correct
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/4292701
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD:  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner?dist=natty
<Wiz_KeeD> nannes,
<nannes> lolno, it's an intel i3 :)
<Wiz_KeeD> haha
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: yeah that sounds like it, try: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer; then add partner and install adobe-flashplugin
<Wiz_KeeD> if i knew that was the problem i would have told you
<trism> usr13: he said he was on 12.04, so that should be precise
<Wiz_KeeD> does purge actually eliminate EVERYTHING related to that packacge?
<Wiz_KeeD> and how did i add that repository again trism?
<trism> !partner | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<BlouBlou> purge is remove + configuration file removal
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: command at the end
<petoo> hi , where should I put my JAVA_HOME variable? There are many profile files,
<rypervenche> petoo: ~/.bashrc will work fine.
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,   purge does not touch anything in the users home dirs. :) neither does the normal apt-get remove.
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_willis, this means that it will still be "messy" ?
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: you'll then need to: sudo apt-get update; before sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin;
<Wiz_KeeD> trism, doesn't that mean that i'll install ALL updates available?
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  no idea what you mean.. the apt-get system does NOT touch any settings or config files in the users home dirs..
<Wiz_KeeD> i really don't want to do that..
<BlouBlou> Wiz_KeeD: if you want to remove everything related with that package, use autoremove
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: uname -a  #What does it say?...
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: no update just updates the repository information
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  it would be very bad if it did. :)
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: upgrade and dist-upgrade are the arguments that will upgrade softare
<Wiz_KeeD> BlouBlou, apt-autoremove?
<trism> Wiz_KeeD: software
<petoo> rypervenche: will it work for other users if they log into my machine?
<rypervenche> petoo: Nope.
<nannes> Wiz_KeeD: You could just purge the flashplugin-installer, install the one from launchpad (without adding any repo, just downloading & installind .deb file)
<rypervenche> petoo: You'll want the one in /etc then
<Wiz_KeeD> i'd go for the repo first, then maybe a deb
<petoo> rypervenche: then how can I make it available for everyone
<nannes> and then appurate the presence of libflashplayer.so  in firefox's plugin dir
<Dr_willis> I just use a flashreplacer extension that plays flash video in VLC. :)
<petoo> rypervenche: where exactly in /etc? /etc/profile?
<rypervenche> petoo: I'm not so sure on Ubuntu, can someone answer that?
<wayne> Hello all
<nannes> lol, Pi ↑
<petoo> yea
<wayne> I haven't been on here in quite some time
<wayne> Was hoping I could get some help today
<petoo> wasted his pc's computin g power
<bonhoeffer> how can i edit a launcher to point to a new script?
<wayne> So if someone is available please let me know
<escott> !info alacarte | bonhoeffer, you could try alacarte, although its usually for creating new entreis
<ubottu> bonhoeffer, you could try alacarte, although its usually for creating new entreis: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<wayne> I was wondering how to speed up boot time I am running Ubuntu 10.10
<Wiz_KeeD> eheeyy
<Wiz_KeeD> praise my brothers
<Wiz_KeeD> it worked
<Wiz_KeeD> you guys are great! :D
<r0tha> wayne: get a SSD
<OerHeks> wayne, see the topic, 10.10 is no longer supported. so maybe upgrade ?
<Wiz_KeeD> this is exactly why there is no possible bigger force on the concept of software than opensource
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks a lot guys! :D
<Dr_willis> bonhoeffer,  I belive ive right-clicked/properties on some launcher  or .desktop files on the desktop and edited some things on them
<OerHeks> r0tha, true, a SSD makes a lot of fun
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  I just use a flashreplacer extension that plays flash video in VLC. :)   No need for flash for me for most sites
<wayne> Hmm
<wayne> I really like Gnome 2
<tima-s> so , that the date in the calendar is not correct - it is normal? ))
<r0tha> SSD + 11.10 = perfect boottime
<wayne> Thanks but right now SSD's aren't an option for me.
<OerHeks> i saved 9 sec boottime by disabling IPv6
<OerHeks> 9/26
 * Reactor HI ALL
<wayne> Thanks 0erHeks
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ceege> if you do the SSD thing, be sure to align the partitions and filesystem, use deadline/noop i/o scheduler, and set noatime, nodiratime in /etc/fstab
<bonhoeffer> Dr_willis, i can't edit via right click -- i tried that -- i read online to drag to desktop, right click, i'll try that
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_willis, most sites? and doesn't it run slower or smth?
<ceege> then everything is way faster
<bonhoeffer> hmm. . . can't drag to desktop
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  never noticed any speed issues.. It plays in a vlc window in the browser, or external vlc player.
<wayne> I have been using Ubuntu since 2010, but I am eager to be more of a power user with it
<qubit> I've got a fresh install of ubuntu precise on a pandaboard. However attempting to install the PowerVR SGX drivers results in "package or module not installed, aborting". Full jockey log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102694/
<Reactor> any one can tell me where i find list of runnig process from /proc/ folder ?
<Dr_willis> Reactor,  you mean the 'ps
<Reactor> ya
<Dr_willis> Reactor,  you mean the 'ps' command?
<Reactor> Dr_willis, yes
<Dr_willis> ps ax :) or any of a dozen options
<wayne> Has anyone else had problems using Guvcviewer with Ubuntu 12.04
<wayne> ?
<Reactor> Dr_willis, but i don't want to use ps i want to get it from /proc directely
<Reactor> you know path ?
<Reactor> like /proc/cpuinfo ,to see cpu running on your box
<Dr_willis> Reactor,  never noticed.. or needed to. its  directory/tree layout - so not sure if there is a single file
<Reactor> can i get it by name ?
<ceege> if you look in /proc the # directories correspond to the process ID. you can then cat /proc/#/status
<usr13> wayne: Do you have 11.10?
<usr13> wayne: Do you have 10.10 or 11.10?
<usr13> wayne: lsb_release -a
<usr13> ps aux |grep 1429
<usr13> ps aux |grep 1416
<usr13> ooops sorry, wrong channel
<Andril> hello all
<gr33n7007h> Is there an emulator for NES ROM's in the ubuntu repositories, as fceu doesn't want to work?
<gr33n7007h> Is there an emulator for NES ROM's in the ubuntu repositories, as fceu doesn't want to work?
<r0tha> gr33n7007h: sudo aptitude search NES
<wayne> yes
<wolfie_> http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/09/14/how-to-install-emulators-on-ubuntu-nes-edition/
<gr33n7007h> Is there a emulator in ubuntu repositories for NES ROM's, as fceu doesn't want to work?
<bugaloo> gr33n7007h,  zsnes
<gr33n7007h> bugaloo, I just can't compile it!
<gr33n7007h> bugaloo, ignore that last comment!
<gr33n7007h> bugaloo, and thanks
<bugaloo> hehe
<TiZ> So I've got this weird thing going on with my logitech wireless mouse, where if I leave it idle for a while, like when I'm typing, it stops responding until I shake it vigorously, then it starts moving like normal. What do I do to fix this?
<xorfish> hi all!
<escott> TiZ, perhaps it is going to sleep
<xorfish> when in openfirmware, typing dir cd;, \ I get a directory structure, however, typing any contained returns an error, eg dir cd:, \install\ fails... any suggestions?
<xorfish> trying to locate yaboot for boot install through OF
<TiZ> escott: That's strange. That doesn't happen when I plug it into the windows laptop sitting next to me. How do I stop it from doing that?
<escott> TiZ, not sure why it would be different on linux. i would have thought this would be an issue with the firmware in the mouse
<TiZ> escott: I don't know either. :/
<xorfish> usb mouse?
<trism> TiZ: I know it happens to me if I enable the autosuspend for the mouse in the tunables section of powertop (it's not enabled by default though)
<TiZ> trism: But laptop-mode-tools might be doing it.
<TiZ> trism: Alright, that fixed it, I think. Thank you.
<Jonii> My Zenbook Elantech clickpad does not work well with Ubuntu 12.04
<Jonii> It frequently starts miscounting the number of fingers that are on the pad. Last time I lost the ability to move the cursor, and two-finger stretch manipulated the size and place of windows
<Jonii> Usually it loses ability to drag&drop, and also starts miscounting by not allowing 4 finger tap, interpreting 4 finger tap as 3 finger tap
<L3top> Clean it?
<L3top> I keed I keed.
<ghostchick> bz,ping
<Jonii> L3top: that has nothing to do with is. It's a software bug. Restarting X always fixes it
<L3top> It was an inappropriate joke for this channel. Sorry. I know nothing of multitouch in buntu. Again... sorry...
<naryfa> Hello, can anybody tell me how do I uninstall gnome-shell but leave some of its applications like evolution, transmission ?
<naryfa> how would I add an option to omit those
<escott> naryfa, you can just install those applications as one-off applications
<L3top> naryfa: most that you install will install those as well, and the configs will not be destroyed (in general) by a simple remove...
<L3top> by most that you install I mean most DMs that you would install
<naryfa> escott: are you sure about those configs? because that's what I want to keep heheheh
<escott> naryfa, the configs are in your home directory which is never touched by apt
<naryfa> sorry that was to L3top
<naryfa> nice
<naryfa> much appreciated
<naryfa> so just reinstall the missing apps
<xorfish> has anyone else had any issues booting 12.04 to a clean system?
<naryfa> xorfish: what's the issue?
<L3top> naryfa: typically remove, removes the application but leaves the config behind... which is really the majority of the rationalle behind remove --purge
<L3top> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xorfish> Unable to boot from cd in any 12 version
<bz> test
<L3top> This is not foolproof naryfa... but has never failed me personally
<ActionParsnip> xorfish: what happens when you try?
<ActionParsnip> !test | bz
<ubottu> bz: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<bz> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<xorfish> sends me too the blue screen which blinks "?/Smiley"
<L3top> Huh?
<ActionParsnip> xorfish: what gpu do you use?
<xorfish> its a powermac g5 ... board is 2004
<naryfa> I don't know much about it but would alternative install help?
<L3top> xorfish: is it PPC?
<ActionParsnip> xorfish: try the boot option: nomodeset
<naryfa> ActionParsnip: oh that that
 * L3top is not familiar with mac gens
<naryfa> I used that on Arch
<xorfish> unsure...
<naryfa> try
<L3top> xorfish: there is a specific iso for PPC
<naryfa> Ok, let me get rid of gnome shell, brb
<xorfish> right... tried that
<escott> xorfish, L3top yes that is PPC
<Andril> can a noob user get a bit of help?
<xorfish> alright... so at boot try the desktop-ppc?
<xi32> Does anybody know if US dial-up 56k modems work in Japan? I believe RJ11 is one of the standards in use in Japan although I don't know if that is the only thing you have to worry about.
<ActionParsnip> Andril: ask and see
<Andril> i need help with this "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages)"
<ActionParsnip> xi32: RJ11 is the connector used in all 56Kbps modems
<ActionParsnip> Andril: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  grep -R partner /etc/apt/*
<jagginess> xi32, my bet is they dont.
<xi32> ActionParsnip: does that mean every 56k modem should work worldwide as a general rule? I know I read there were some modems that didn't work in the US due to com ports only supporting up to like 8 and the US ISPs generally ran on 13. or something like that.
<L3top> Andril: typically running sudo apt-get update twice typically fixes that... but you can look at your /etc/apt/sources.list and delete any duplicates.
<escott> !ppc | xorfish
<ubottu> xorfish: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<benassi> any good game for linux?
<jagginess> xi32, you'll have to see the telecomm specs in japan, and see if n.a ones are compatible..
<ActionParsnip> benassi: depends what sort of game you like. I love Urban Terror and the Penumbra series
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me get hybrid graphics working with my HP laptop? I've tried building fglrx from source, and also using the packages in the Precise repos, but as soon as I try to configure X to use them, it complains about low-graphics mode. Any help?
<ceege> sometimes apt sources get put in /etc/apt/sources.d/ as well
<Andril> L3top thanks
<xorfish> escott: Bookmark! thanks!
<Andril> ActionParsnip thanks
<benassi> ActionParsnip  well on win7 I played just CoD and strategies...(like high resolutin games)..
<benassi> :)
<ActionParsnip> ceege: hence '-R' ;)
<benassi> and strategies
<L3top> DWSR: I can try. I have a good understanding of the interaction... but hybrids are terribly unsupported, and my positive results are about 1 in 3. ATI is particularly buggered.
<xorfish> escott, L3top: will return with good news, perhaps!
<ActionParsnip> benassi: there are Linux games, alien arena wins lots of awards too
<L3top> DWSR: can you tell me what you have done thus far? On one line please?
<TheWhiteHatter> I like flare
<TheWhiteHatter> It's a good game
<ActionParsnip> benassi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/adventure-game-journey-down-now-half-price-in-ubuntu-software-center
<ActionParsnip> benassi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/alien-arena-quake-for-linux
<DWSR>  L3top: I've tried following the HybridGraphics guide in the Wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics), the community forum post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450), and just tried to get the Catalyst Control Center to DO anything. Nothing has worked properly.
<ActionParsnip> benassi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmzOS4H4o84
 * L3top notes that japan has among the highest bandwidth infrastructure in the world, and the price per is cheaper there than anywhere in the world...
<TheWhiteHatter> Planning on moving?
 * TheWhiteHatter wants to move to a snowy country, like Sweden.  TheWhiteHatter likes Sweden
<L3top> DWSR: two questions... 1 does your bios give you the ability to ONLY enable the discrete GPU. 2 have you been trying to use vga-switcheroo?
<DWSR> L3top: No and no.
<L3top> Ugh.
<DWSR> I'm going to look for a BIOS update for my computer right now.
<L3top> DWSR: please in a terminal type sudo update-pciids      and then give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA   it will be 2 lines.
<TheWhiteHatter> Should I try updating my BIOS?
<L3top> DWSR: I would not put a whole lot of hope in the update basket.
<TheWhiteHatter> My computer IS 6 years old
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter: for you? Yes.... that might indeed give you some hope.
 * L3top likes Denmark.
<jagginess> TheWhiteHatter, usually it doesnt make much difference.. unless you're having some problems and are listed as solved with change release notes
<TheWhiteHatter> is that sarcasm?
<ActionParsnip> TheWhiteHatter: depends what the upgrades fix and if you are affected by what they fix
<L3top> No It is not.
<TheWhiteHatter> okay
<TheWhiteHatter> how does one go about updating said bios?
<Andril> hey ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102775/
<L3top> His issue is that (some of) his laptop fans do not operate in linux ActionParsnip.
<DWSR> L3top: Also on the phone with HP tech support to get some parts ordered in under warranty, bear with me.
<TheWhiteHatter> I seem to be doing okay
<TheWhiteHatter> I thought you had dial-up?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: you'd need to check what the new thing fixes, its good to keep updated though
<TheWhiteHatter> thought DWSR was l3top
<TheWhiteHatter> my bad
<TheWhiteHatter> the names are the same color on my end
<L3top> I am near dialup. I am .5mbps dl and .10 up TheWhiteHatter.
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top: how do I update bios?
<DWSR> L3top: Yes, I( get two lines. You want pastebin?
<L3top> Depends on the machine TheWhiteHatter. You will need to consult the manufactueres website.
<TheWhiteHatter> Oky Dokey
<DWSR> L3top: apparently Unity doesn't like my graphics adapter now.
<L3top> ActionParsnip: I say keeping your temps in check is worth whatever else it breaks
<ActionParsnip> Andril: try:  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.bkp.2012-06-02_11-41-12; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<L3top> DWSR: its two lines... just paste them here.
<DWSR> L3top: Not on IRC from the same machine. Let me type, sec.
<L3top> !ssh | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DWSR> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300] : Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> Andril: you have some fluff there, that  should clean up
<killer_> while running cod i get "http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102779/"
<TheWhiteHatter> okay going to update bios
<TheWhiteHatter> brb
<xorfish> TheWhiteHatter: determine your Bios and which version you have before updating.. helps ensure you locate the correct update path
<ActionParsnip> Andril: also run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102780/
<DWSR> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300] : Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series] [1002:68e0]
 * L3top raspberries at screen
<L3top> DWSR: what version of fglrx are you on now please (apt-cache policy fglrx | grep -i installed)
<L3top> DWSR: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? If so I would like it in a pastebin
<DWSR> 2.:8.961-0ubuntu1
<DWSR> And sec for pastebin
<DWSR> L3top: xorg.conf doesn't exist, but it appears some backups from my failed attempts do.
<DWSR> Would you like a pastebin of those?
<L3top> dont need them.
<DWSR> mkay.
<DWSR> btw, tty7 displays the login screen properly, then when I login I don't get a desktop.
<L3top> What I would like a pastebin of is: xrandr -q
<DWSR> I just see my desktop. No shell.
<L3top> So long as X is active... that will work DWSR
<DWSR> Can't open display.
<L3top> What is currently displayed on tty7 DWSR?
<DWSR> My wallpaper and the cursor.
<DWSR> That's it.
<xorfish> back... ppc disk at book brought me through a grey>black>blinky screen
<xorfish> *boot
<ActionParsnip> xorfish: tried the boot option?
<L3top> On tty2 or whatever, please try DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -q
<DWSR> Can't open display :0
<decci> I have openLDAP configured on my Ubuntu machine. All I need is adding 3 groups: Enterprise1, Enterprise2 and Enterprise 3 plus few users to each group..How can I doit?
<L3top> capitalized, correct DWSR?
<DWSR> sec.
<xorfish> ActionParsnip: I tried pressing "c" to boot from disc... no avail... then to OF and tried boot cd:, \install\yaboot
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | xorfish
<ubottu> xorfish: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<TheWhiteHatter> What do I use to bunr .iso images to CD in ubuntu?
<xangua> brasero TheWhiteHatter
<TheWhiteHatter> ty
<TheWhiteHatter> Ubuntu doesn't see my disc...
<DWSR> L3top: http://pastebin.com/1iF5nPiZ
<DWSR> L3top: Sorry, just got off the phone with the completely ******* useless tech support lady.
<DWSR> Who can't speak English.
 * L3top can't do much if it ISN'T English... or Latin... so... hard to hate.
<igotchu> why is ubuntu 12.04 so slow
<DWSR> L3top: It's simple. I call FOR ENGLISH TECH SUPPORT.
<DWSR> If I do not receive said service, why am I bothering to buy your junk?
<DWSR> But I digress.
<jagginess> igotchu, because it's cool
<igotchu> right>>> it use to be
<TheWhiteHatter> xangua: It's telling me there is no disk in the drive
<DWSR> L3top: Anyway, the Laptop has an HDMI/VGA output, which is why I assume it says VGA1 disconnected.
<DWSR> L3top: And that's the right res for my panel
<L3top> LVDS is the laptop monitor. Nothing else is connected.
<xorfish> I have to go eat... I will try to return another day. Thank-you for the assistance.
<L3top> DWSR: lsmod | grep -Ei '(vesa|fbdev|radeon|intel|fglrx)'
<TheWhiteHatter> I reallI really hope this works...
<TheWhiteHatter> Actually, before I do something stupid
<TheWhiteHatter> I'm going to put the BIOS update iso on my bootable flash drive
<TheWhiteHatter> Using a program I loaded in Wine
<TheWhiteHatter> Sound safe?
<DWSR> L3top: http://pastebin.com/Ke8L10F1
<L3top> No
<L3top> TheWhiteHatter:
<TheWhiteHatter> yes?
<TheWhiteHatter> L3top: yes
<DWSR> L3top: Unity not starting is a new thing. Before it was starting properly.
<DWSR> (It is Unity as the default shell, right? Or are we back to Gnome?)
<L3top> I would NOT try and update bios via wine to mount a manufacturers utility. Bad news... bad bad bad news
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: Unity is a shell for gnome
<TheWhiteHatter> cool
<L3top> s/utility/windows utility/
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: It's shellception?
<TheWhiteHatter> cool, found an ubuntu compatible multiboot usb creator
<TheWhiteHatter> is it safe to put the BIOS update .iso on a bootable flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: it simply replaces gnme-panel as the default shell. It's still Gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> TheWhiteHatter: try with unetbootin
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Shellception sounds cooler.
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: :P
<TheWhiteHatter> unetbootin only lets me put 1 distro...
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: yeah...
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: if 3d is giving you issues, try the 2D session
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: 1) It wasn't up until just now. I imagine that a complete reconfig of Xorg will probably fix it.
<DWSR> 2) I want it to work. Seriously. Why is this so difficult? AMD provides drivers for this.
<_cb> All of a sudden I don't have maximize/minmize icons for geany. How do I fix?
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: didn'tyou say there was an itel gpu there too?
<TheWhiteHatter> Okay, I shall use unetbootin
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's the Intel/AMD hybrid.
<TheWhiteHatter> even if it means sacrificing one of my precious flash drives
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: therein lies the issue
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: if it was ONLY ATi, then it'd be fine
<TheWhiteHatter> Ubuntu just experienced it's third "internal error" in 5 minutes
<ActionParsnip> TheWhiteHatter: have you tested your RAM using memtest from Grub
<TheWhiteHatter> yeah
<TheWhiteHatter> about 2 weeks ago
<TheWhiteHatter> unetbootin
<TheWhiteHatter> whoops, wrong window
<goddard> how can i get rid of the toolbar on a second display?
<zyx> hello?
<ActionParsnip> zyx: howdy
<L3top> DWSR: This is almost surely an exercise in futility... your ATI module is loaded, but it is not active on the intel header due to confusion... and I am stretched thin across channels... and I didn't like your SPAEK ANGLISH rant... Your best bet is to purge the fgrlx driver, reinstall the mesa drivers, install vgaswitcheroo, and live with it. I am afraid stuff I wrote needs support. Don't take it personally.
<_cb> minimize, maximize,close icons have disapeared for Geany everything else seems ok. How do I fix?
<DWSR> L3top: apt-get purge?
<DWSR> L3top: Or something else?
<zyx> now thats a pain
<ActionParsnip> _cb: same in the 2D session?
<Topher82> hello all :)
<L3top> DWSR: http://pastebin.com/vvSarVVF
<Topher82> ok so I got kubuntu 12.04 installed on my SSD and for auto trip enabled (thanks to help from you guys) but like every other boot my bios seems to not be able to see the SSD. reboot another time or two and it seems to run a chkdsk or something on boot (black screen for a long time) then boots just fine.
<TheWhiteHatter> L3pot: brasero is telling me my CD is full.
<TheWhiteHatter> L3pot: it's brand new
<_cb>  /msg NickServ identify cali
<L3top> sorry TheWhiteHatter... have to handle stuff I wrote that broke.
<L3top> afk
<L3top> afchannel really... still.
<Topher82> auto trim*
<_cb> ActionParsnip yes 2d too
<TheWhiteHatter> ActionParsnip: Help with brasero? it says my brand new cd -r is full.
<ActionParsnip> TheWhiteHatter: try xfburn
<TheWhiteHatter> installing now
<zyx> oooh. .  google said this is really a chat room. . . hahaha what a noob i am. googling IRC hahah
<ActionParsnip> zyx: its a support channel, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheWhiteHatter> #ubuntu-offtopic is a chat room
<TheWhiteHatter> xfburn works great!
<Topher82> I'm just trying to decide if this is a linux, laptop, or SSD issue. it's like the bios just randomly likes to not see the SSD
<zyx> oh thanks for that  great info. "is a chat": noted. it just confuses me, seeing this codes in front of me. i feel like im inside an IDE.
<TheWhiteHatter> now xfburn is hung at 99%
<ma111> I got a bit funny question, for hunspell or ispell users, can I change the spelling suggestions to start at 1 and not at 0 ?
<ma111> it's not the most natural way for me to need both hands for correcting the spelling, it used be from 1 up, not its from 0 up
<ActionParsnip> TheWhiteHatter: 99% of what?
<NiKon> how do you hook up ones xbox i got a switch and i setup a dns dhcp on my computer still dont know what is up
<TheWhiteHatter> burning the disk
<ActionParsnip> NiKon: how do you mean 'hook up'?
<ActionParsnip> TheWhiteHatter: give it a while..
<NiKon> link xbox with network on the switch
<ActionParsnip> NiKon: can you ping the IP of the xbox?
<NiKon> ill try that
<TheWhiteHatter> It's a 1.8MB iso...
<NiKon> try ed but no response
<NiKon> ima try turn it and on
<ActionParsnip> NiKon: then I'd check the networking config in both systems then, make sure they are both on the same network address and so on
<NiKon> i got the xbox network hooked from my cpu dir to a switch
<ActionParsnip> NiKon: do the first 3 IPs of both system addresses match
<TheWhiteHatter> Here i go to update my BIOS, WISH ME LUCK
<NiKon> can i list ip so u can hilp
<ActionParsnip> NiKon: ifconfig    will show the IP in Ubuntu
 * alchemis19 wish's TheWhateHatter some luck
<NiKon> 10.42.1.0,10.42.0.1 the ones the xbox should connect to
<TheWhiteHatter> I almost had a heart attack...
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<univac> Hello
<TheWhiteHatter> I misread the bios update thing and thought it erased my bios but failed to update
<TheWhiteHatter> That was scary
<TheWhiteHatter> SO MUCH BEEPING
<TheWhiteHatter> I'm going to go change my pants
<alchemist9> TheWhiteHatter: read everything twice on a bios update lol..
<NiKon> lol ya
<ActionParsnip> NiKon: and what IP does the ubuntu system have?
<IlikeMoose> i have a problem: when burning 12.04 onto cd-rom one of the discs fouled up and wouldn't work on the install so i had to burn another one, i didn't have a sharpie on hand and i mixed the 2 discs up. how to i find out which one of these is the good disc?
<NiKon> 192.168.0.13
<[Relic]> anyone have any idea how to set the fan speed on an Nvidia card and have it take effect when it starts up?
<alchemist9> IlikeMoose: there should be a media check option on the disk, just boot and check..
<ActionParsnip> NiKon: that's why then, you need to change the IP to match the xbox
<IlikeMoose> alchemist9: thanks
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: you can mount the CD, change directory to the root of the CD then run:  md5sum -c MD5SUM
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: it will check all the files are ok
<IlikeMoose> ActionParsnip: i like that option better :)
<NiKon> does dns need to be auto
<chuxxsss> Hi all, need help please with virualbox and AROS on ubuntu 12.04....
<alchemist9> chuxxsss: what exactly do you need help with?
<naasei> hi all where can I find java for ubuntu?
<naasei> I need to install java
<bazhang> !java | naasei
<ubottu> naasei: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<naasei> thanks
<keithclark> I have an emachines netbook and my microphone does not work, any ideas on how to fix?
<chuxxsss> Setting up Virtualbox to run AROS on my ubuntu  machine. having problems.
<alchemist9> keithclark: does your mic show up in alsamixer?
<alchemist9> chuxxsss: is virtualbox installed?
<IdleOne> chuxxsss: might try asking #aros
<chuxxsss> Yes Virtualbox installed.
<keithclark> alchemist9, shows up but no response
<chuxxsss> IdleOne, Try no one answering in that channel.
<IdleOne> chuxxsss: what is the problem?
<alchemist9> keithclark: hmm it could be a driver issue..  let me check something...
<Yuuka> Hello
<keithclark> alchemist9, thanks
<chuxxsss> IdleOne, not sure on the setting own get to the display or grub start then says it is running blank screen.
<Yuuka> Hello keithclark
<alchemist9> for the life of me can't remember the forsaken tools name..
<Yuuka> Hello synaptix
<synaptix> um
<synaptix> hi?
<keithclark> Yuuka, hey
<JoseeAntonioR> Yuuka: Please, stop greeting random people. It may be annoying for someone.
<Yuuka> I'm annoyed right now
<Yuuka> Because of all the pings I'm getting from this channel
<Topher82> anyone familiar with SSDs?
<bazhang> Yuuka, did you have an actual support question?
<bazhang> Topher82, try ##hardware
<Topher82> thanks
<alchemist9> keithclark: try sudo alsaconf and see if your card is automaticly detected..
<Yuuka> No, I didn't
<Yuuka> I shouldn't have to
<bazhang> Yuuka, this is support only chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheWhiteHatter> L3pot: did you fix that thing, that broke.?
 * alchemist9 wanders off into off-topic land
<Yuuka> I'm pretty sure the 1463 people in here aren't only here to ask for support.
<Yuuka> If so, ubuntu needs to  be more user-friendly
<Yuuka> HEH HEH
<TheWhiteHatter> No, but they are'nt being chatty cathy
<bazhang> Yuuka, take it elsewhere
<TheWhiteHatter> use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Yuuka> Is it a problem?
<Yuuka> Am I harming anyone?
<TheWhiteHatter> yes
<Yuuka> What was that for?
<synaptix> Thank you baz
<rypervenche> Yuuka: Welcome to IRC.
<Yuuka> You're thanking him?
<bazhang> Yuuka, lets move on. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Yuuka> I've been on IRC longer than you.
<IdleOne> Yuuka: We have separate channels for general chat and for support. This is the support channel.
<chu> Yuuka: He asked to take the chit-chat elsewhere. You can sit in here 9and answer questions, if you are able to). But please leave this channel strictly for support and bring the chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<keithclark> alchemist9, command not found
<Jilly> is trying to decide if she needs to buy a used macbook pro. :)
<NiKon> got it working on wireless fml
<Topher82> good evening all. I've been having problems with kubuntu 12.04 on here. I swapped the HDD in my Acer Aspire 3820T for an OCZ Agility3, I got linux installed and trim enabled, no swap file just installed / to the full drive. and now like every other boot the bios seems to fail to see the HDD entirely. if I reboot once or twice it boots but seems to sit on a black screen for a long time (I assume it's running a chkdsk of some sort to repair
<Topher82> the partitions)
<alchemist9> keithclark: hmm my other suggestion is sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa ... odd they keep removing tools that work...
<L3top> DWSR: Still here?
<L3top> Topher82: check noacpi boot option.
<keithclark> alchemist9, yup and now my touch pad stopped working.....this is frustrating
<skrite> i installed ubuntu from the bare mini iso, what package do i install to configure a printer / scanner?
<L3top> !info cups | skrite
<ubottu> skrite: cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1217 kB, installed size 4098 kB
<vmesons> I have a Dell Latitude E6400  running 12.04-current - it doesn't suspend reliably (50% works). Any suggestions?
<Topher82> I think I enabled that during the install
<Topher82> how or where would I do that now after install?
<L3top> vmesons: I would need more info as to what is failing.
<bwat47> skrite: and if you want graphical configuration system-config-printer
<L3top> Topher82: apt-cache policy cups
<skrite> bwat47: gotcha, thanks
<L3top> Topher82: apt-cache policy cups | grep Installed
<alchemist9> keithclark:hmm issues galore
<vmesons> L3top: most serrvices shutdown, the disk light goes idle ,and it hangs. Let me check the kern.log
<skrite> bwat47: after install, how do i execute?
<Topher82> ok the grep line gave me no output
<L3top> vmesons: I would check /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<Topher82> cups:
<Topher82>   Installed: 1.5.3-0ubuntu1
<Topher82>   Candidate: 1.5.3-0ubuntu1
<Topher82>   Version table:
<Topher82>  *** 1.5.3-0ubuntu1 0
<FloodBot1> Topher82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Topher82>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages
<L3top> capital I
<vmesons> L3top: ack.
<bwat47> skrite: if you installed cups and system-config-printer gnome just running "system-config-printer" from run should work
<bwat47> *system-config-printer-gnome
<L3top> !pastebin | Topher82
<ubottu> Topher82: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Topher82> blarg totally my bad didn't realize how much text that was lol
<skrite> bwat47: thanks !
<L3top> However I got what I was looking for... you did not capitalize the I I am guessing.
<L3top> vmesons: are you using chrome by chance?
<keithclark> alchemist9, 'alsa is not installed'
<vmesons> yep.
<vmesons> but I usually kill it before trying to suspend.
<L3top> vmesons: I have seen a couple of folk having issue with suspend due to chrome. Please submit a bug.
<L3top> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
 * vmesons will check if a chrom free login -> suspsend works and if not I'll file a bug.
<L3top> vmesons: ps aux | grep -i chrome prior to shutdown
<L3top> er suspend
<vmesons> L3top: sure.
<keithclark> alchemist9, any ideas?
<L3top> keithclark: I am not familiar with your issue... but... in almost any case alsa should be installed. Can you please restate your issue?
<vmesons> L3top: I don't have a clear record of a failed suspend. The last one was a couple of days ago but they're not hard to reproduce. Tomorrow probably.
<L3top> keithclark: apt-cache policy alsa-base | grep -i installed
<L3top> vmesons: if you could pastebin what you believe is a clear record... perhaps I could help
<keithclark> L3top,   Installed: 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<DWSR> L3top: Yes.
<DWSR> L3top: You less busy now?
<L3top> DWSR: yes sir. Did you see my earlier post?
<Dave-_> hello
<DWSR> L3top: With the commands?
<DWSR> L3top: I don't understand how to install vgaswitcheroo
<L3top> DWSR: No, the completely ineffective ones.
<L3top> I keed, I keed.
<Dave-_> My english not too good, but I try to make my known. Does anyone have a torrent link for the v12 LTS iso? my download takes too long on normal and I keep losing the file when the power dies
<DWSR> I never qualified how useful the commands are. :P
<L3top> one moment DWSR.
<Dave-_> I look on the website but they not make the torrent link there as I can see
<L3top> Dave-_: what language do you speak?
<L3top> Uno momento DWSR.
<Dave-_> L3top: I speak the spanish and the C++ (:
<Dave-_> but do you understand my question, I've been taking english on the rosetta stone
<L3top> !es | Dave-_  perhaps you will be better served here.
<ubottu> Dave-_  perhaps you will be better served here.: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DWSR> L3top: That really didn't seem to help btw.
<L3top> Dave-_: I do... but I believe that your solution will be better understood via the channel for your lang
<Dave-_> L3top: Thank you alots...
<Dave-_> l3top: is there a torrent file even because I think that the other people would do the slow too...
<nyreptile> question: i have some iptables rules i'd like to have enabled at bootup but i dont' want to use the stupid ufw thing
<veryhappy> hey guys does ubuntu 12.04 already contain gnome 3.4 and if yes how can i update there?
<L3top> Dave-_: it depends on your connection and your repos.
<Dave-_> Hang on I ask my sister, she speaks the better english
<MindALot> I know google should tell me this, but I can't tell what is old suggestions versus recent.  I've messed up my other ubuntu install somehow, might be related to video drivers.  Is it still suggested that I download the latest graphics drivers from AMD if I plan to play games (wine + steam) ?
<nyreptile> can I just save my iptables rules using iptables-save and then have it load on bootup?
<L3top> DWSR: I havent given you a solution other than to name it. I do not have your hardware available to me, and you are the first to ask where to find vgaswitcheroo.
<Dave-_> Hey, davey wants to know whether or not the installer iso for v12.04 of ubuntu, he says the LTS one also, is available as a torrent. our bandwidth is pretty bad, and the power is kind of unstable too. He keeps losing the ISO because of power outage when downloading it the normal way
<L3top> DWSR: i am not trying to be obstinant with you. Have you completed the steps I gave you in pastebin?
<DWSR> Yes.
<DWSR> L3top: And I know that you're not.
<chachin> :o
<L3top> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<chachin> dang 1466 users
<L3top> DWSR: ^
<chachin> i wish i had that many on my ircd :o
<L3top> do you have an ubuntu support question chachin?
<chachin> nah just curious to see what amount of users is today
<DWSR> L3top: /boot/config-2.6.* doesn't exist. Do I need to build a custom kernel?
<L3top> der what DWSR?
<veryhappy> hey you guys i wanted to install gnome 3.4 in ubuntu 12.04 and kde 4.7 i think
<veryhappy> is that possible?
<Dave-_> Hey... does anyone know the answer or should I tell my brother it doesn't exist?
<ghostchick> Dave-_,  yeah it exist as a torrent
<L3top> chachin: This channel exists to provide support for *buntu. If you do not have a support question or answer...  the number of users is avail without your offtopic commentary.
<ghostchick> ^exists
<chachin> im gona idle like everyone else then.
<Phiscribe> veryhappy you want to be able to switch from gnome to kde?
<Dave-_> L3top: I found it for him but thanks for your help
<Dave-_> have a good day
<veryhappy> Phiscribe: what the heck, i mean not i want to change from gnome to kde ;) i want to upgrade my gnome to the latest gnome version available and also my kde to the latest one that's it ;)
<Phiscribe> sudo apt-get install kde-standard or sudo apt-get install kde-full will get you kde, i THINK its 4.7,not sure, but for all gimp 3.4, you may have to go to an ppa, im not advising on it as it seems unrefined to me, i advise picking what you want and using one not haveing multiple, but thats me, im not a fan of the bleeding edge
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> and gnome as well?
<veryhappy> i mean i tried to install gnome
<veryhappy> but it doesn't really look like THAT gnome that i could try out in fedora
<asses> does anyone here want a picture of my ass
<mayonnaise> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<asses> ok then
<asses> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-cGN9ITEYjDw/TWB-STkd1RI/AAAAAAAAA6g/1CXIyW3Scnw/s1600/donkeyf.jpg
<veryhappy> asses: no, thank you i think we all take a pass
<Phiscribe> ubuntu 12.04 has some gnome 3.4 and some 3.2. you might have to use a ppa as a source to get it all, i dont like ppa's as they tend to break things, http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-gnome-shell-34-and-extensions.html
<Phiscribe> or here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/new-gnome-3-4-release-offers-features-fun-ui-finesse, but be WARNED use at own risk
<veryhappy_> something that i really hate when i get kicked by my own connection
<veryhappy_> could an op please kick veryhappy that i can use it again?
<veryhappy_> or can i do a "ghost" on it
<Phiscribe> use the ghost command to kick your ghost
<veryhappy_> ok
<Phiscribe> good luck
<veryhappy> thank you
<veryhappy> now i got it back
<jenkem110> youre welcome
<veryhappy> well and gnome isn't available in that latest version it came on fedora, right?
<veryhappy> i missed for example the sidebars and so on
<vmeson> L3top: http://pastebin.com/850sPGhX = 35: Jul 20 23:46:40 fidler anacron[22851]: Normal exit (0 jobs run) -- wait then reset.
<sponix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls26/+bug/937537  --> Workaround is to get the deb libgnutls26_2.12.18-1 from Debian Sid and restart
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937537 in transmission (Ubuntu) "libgnutls26 2.12.14 breaks SSL tracker support in Transmission" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sponix> Is there a chance anyone feels like Fixing this _sometime_ ?
<veryhappy> ok i think it's nearly the same with gnome as with kde
<veryhappy> so i'll go now.
<veryhappy> thank you all
<sponix> I'm on 12.04 LTS, and this has been a known issue since the Alpha versions it seems, yet no one seems to care enough to fix it
<veryhappy> you've helped me out, tc
<debbr> what ca ni use to search for files that contain text i want?
<debbr> im on 12
<debbr> nautilus in 12 doesnt give an option to find files containing text
<vmeson> L3top: exit chrome, ps <opt> -> no chrome: menu-> suspend - hangs: http://pastebin.com/850sPGhX - see line 35:
<L3top> looking vmeson.
#ubuntu 2013-07-15
<Dr_willis> moses,  yes.. changeing groups.. requires a log in/out
<volf_> Well, duh.
<moses> ty for your help
<moses> everyone
<HateGrub> quick question, sdc is hd2 for grub
<HateGrub> ?
<histo> HateGrub: Are you installing grub manually now?
<histo> HateGrub: where are you going to boot your efi files?
<nottura> why is jockey-gtk not seeing my ati sapphire 2600xt ?
<nottura> does that card not require fglrx, or not work with it or something ?
<HateGrub> histo: machine is working fine for the other 2 oses (osx and win8). Ubuntu was installed on the third hd when it was the only one enabled. When I tried to enable the other ones again, it failed.
<halp> what do i do when this happens? " E: IO Error to output - fwrite (28: No space left on device)
<Dako300> halp: delete stuff
<HateGrub> histo: so, I'm checking grub.cfg directly now. for instance: set root='hd0,msdos1'
<nottura> a sudo apt-get install fglrx results in a broken system btw.
<histo> HateGrub: do you have secure boot enabled and can describe "failed"
<halp> apt-get remove?
<HateGrub> histo: this is probably wrong.
<histo> HateGrub: not when it was the only drive
<Dako300> IF it is removeing items on that device than go ahead.
<HateGrub> histo: I don't know if I have secure boot enabled. Most probably no, because Im already running osx and Win8
<nottura> maybe a better question is: does an ATI card from abotu 2007 able to use the fglrx drivers? or would one use radeon for that ?
<histo> !ati | nottura
<ubottu> nottura: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dako300> nottura: I would think that it is now enough to use those.
<HateGrub> histo: yep, but now is disk # 3... strange, I thought that it would be considered disk 1 when I select it as boot device inside the bios
<HateGrub> so, let me try to change it
<histo> HateGrub: yes grub numbering starts at 0 so change it to 2
<Dako300> I have an old Dell Workstation that I ordered upgrades for. I managed to get the system to boot with 2 GPUs (the BIOS doesn't support the card natively) and I get a text prompt as normal from the second card (I run ubuntu server) but whenever I try and run startx and start lightdm, it crashes and has a sementation fault. The card I am using is an Radeon X1600
<HateGrub> histo: and it's currently booting directly. How can I force a timeout?
<HateGrub> histo: a lot of ifs for the timeout, including some -1, which I would assume is the go directly, right?
<nottura> Dako300, not enough?
<nottura> you are saying you dont think the card uses fglrx?
<Dako300> nottura: I would think that a card from 2007 would probably use fglrx but believe me, installing it is a pain.
<nottura> it seems a dedicated ATI card would get picked up by jockey-gtk
<Dako300> I would think so too.
<nottura> Dako300, it is not a pain usually. but maybe for an older card it is
<nottura> i will do it debian way maybe
<nottura> but honestly i am tired of those guys
<histo> HateGrub: You can edit the /etc/default/grub and sudo update-grub
<nottura> thanks for help
<Dako300> I tried to install the drivers to fix my problem but that forced me to fall back on the older card.
<HateGrub> histo: ok, let me try that
<Dako300> My card is not that old, it is a Radeon X1600 XT from about 2006
<HateGrub> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<HateGrub> I think I should change that to false as well
<HateGrub> :)
<microcode> Ubuntu Wiki login is broken
<microcode> the OpenID login completes on login.ubuntu.com, but doesn't come back to wiki.ubuntu.com
<Dako300> are you sure this is the right place to point that out?
<microcode> does anyone know where best to report this issue if I'd like to get it fixed?
<microcode> I just don't really spend much time giving a damn about ubuntu
<microcode> but I need to be pointed in the right direction to correct an error
<volf_> (he said on the Ubuntu chat room)
<Dako300> Oh..., then I think there should be an option to contact the webmaster
<microcode> I'm having a difficult time finding such contact information :P
<histo> microcode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<rbanffy> Dr_willis, thanks. BRB
<HateGrub> histo: ok, rebooting. thanks.
<microcode> histo: I'm looking for the webmaster in charge of it, not help on setting up MoinMoin
<histo> microcode: /j #ubuntu-doc
<histo> microcode: from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<histo> microcode: there is also #ubuntu-wiki which is probably more appropirate
<tgm4883> microcode, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Dako300> I have an old Dell Workstation that I ordered upgrades for. I managed to get the system to boot with 2 GPUs (the BIOS doesn't support the card natively) and I get a text prompt as normal (I run ubuntu server) but whenever I try and run startx of start lightdm, it crashes and has a sementation fault. The card I am using is an Radeon X1600
<microcode> ahh
<microcode> histo: thanks, wasn't aware of the channel
<hans_henrik> microcode, are you ignoring pms btw?
<microcode> hans_henrik: didn't see the pms, sorry
<beardtre2> Sometimes, all of a sudden, my computer completely hangs, and all I can do is SysRq. https://paste.sh/8QxMMyJ2#hkVGsFZIhi9S6qzoDdtgi-e7 any thoughts?
<toddsirloinjr> Hello
<VFox> HI
<toddsirloinjr> So, what about that Ubuntu touch? Anybody try it out?
<Dr_willis> its a work in progress. :)  it has its own channel
<Dr_willis> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dr_willis> I havent even tried it on my Nexus7
<airtonix_> suddenly today for someone reason I can't ping my resolve my local machines avahi hostname "nova.local"
<airtonix_> ping/resolve
 * airtonix rages
<airtonix> arggh it start working again.
<fire-net-corp> hello good afternoon someone can help me with my ubuntu 13.04 please
<fire-net-corp> hello good afternoon someone can help me with my ubuntu 13.04 please
<fire-net-corp> hello good afternoon someone can help me with my ubuntu 13.04 please
<mastershake> does anybody know anything about chromebooks
<guest> nope no one does
<guest> install gentoo
<mastershake> >inb4 install gentoo
<mastershake> ..god damn it
<fire-net-corp> does anybody know anything about chromebooks
<fire-net-corp> <guest> nope no one does
<fire-net-corp> <guest> install gentoo
<fire-net-corp> hello good afternoon someone can help me with my ubuntu 13.04 please
<mastershake> fire-net-corp: what happened
<fire-net-corp> tanks mastershake
<guest> does anybody know anything about chromebooks
<fire-net-corp> as I can activate my audio on my ubuntu 13.30
<badk1tty> hi
<mastershake> guest: install gentoo.
<fire-net-corp> when I access all settings and the sound option appears empty
<fire-net-corp> travez play sound
<badk1tty> how about changing the unity launcher from top to bottom in 13.04?
<goodk1tty> install le gentoo xD
<mastershake> but first, rm -rf * in terminal.
<goodk1tty> now what
<badk1tty> cute name
<badk1tty> lol
<badk1tty> too bad we're not sitting on some cat's shoulder goodkitty
<guest> now what
<badk1tty> say what again... ah wrong movie
<badk1tty> how about changing the unity launcher from side to bottom
<guest> Does anyone have pinguy installed?
<beardtree> Sometimes, all of a sudden, my computer completely hangs, and all I can do is SysRq. https://paste.sh/8QxMMyJ2#hkVGsFZIhi9S6qzoDdtgi-e7 any thoughts?
<Soumen> Hi everyone, I need some help. I have a 12.04 installtion running on my system and my hard drive is due for replacement due to some issues. I was wondering if any tools exist to make an image of my current system. I had used remastersys once long back for this, but I'm not sure if it still works
<badk1tty> hardlocks are mostly hardware
<badk1tty> try a ghosting software
<guest> How the fuck do I get rid of the desktop clock widget thing in Pinguy 13.04?
<JustAPerson> Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu as a guest OS inside of VirtualBox? When I try to use VirtualBox's "Seamless mode", it displays the area around a window like this: http://i.snag.gy/VkSgj.jpg
<IdleOne> guest: by asking the pinguyOS people and please don't swear in here
<guest> nvm I found it :3
<qiyong> hi, how can I find ubuntu version codename in somewhere /usr/share ?
<mayhew> Is it recommended to use the LTS-enablement stack for 12.04 LTS if your hardware works fine with the default precise stack?
<guest__> le le
<Dr_willis> qiyong,  its in a file in /etc/  but no idea about /usr/share/
<Dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<guest> So many people, so little c h a t .
<badk1tty> i was chatting no one was listening ... *pout*
<qiyong> Dr_willis: i'm not to find the current version, i want to know a list of codenames
<guest> I actually was going to talk back but docky doesn't agree with my setup atm so it made me think XChat closed out.
<guest> I was goodk1tty lolol
<badk1tty> lol
<Dr_willis> qiyong,  not sure there is a list on a normal install.
<badk1tty> im still looking however it doesn't seem there are too much help in manipulating the unity launcher for 13.04
<badk1tty> half the site say download this plugin only dont tell you what flappin plugin
<guest> flappin
<badk1tty> that one dude said no swearin
<badk1tty> maybee he meant like swearin an oath then.... lol
<Dr_willis> if you are refering to the FLASH plugin - its in the repos.. you dont download it via your browser like in windows.
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> not sure how that relates to 'manipulating the unity launcher' however. ;)
<badk1tty> no its in relation to moving that damn launcher to the bottom
<badk1tty> it doesn't but thanks for responding
<badk1tty> lol
<Dr_willis> Quick answer is - You dont move it down to the bottom.
<Dr_willis> If you want a lower panel. use some other dock with the unity panel.
<badk1tty> thats a microcrap move making something in the OS you can't manipulate
<Dr_willis> there USED to be some unofficial patched unity panels out there.. but they had issues, that couldbe onthe bottom
<Dr_willis> badk1tty,  dosent matter - thats how it is.
<badk1tty> that must be the site i'm on now thats what its talkin about
<Dr_willis> that bottom unity panel thing. may or may not work with newer releases. ive not seen it mentioned in ages
<Dr_willis> If i want a lower panel. I just use some dock  for the bottom and hide the left side panel
<badk1tty> were theres a will....
<badk1tty> i'll figure it out eventually
<badk1tty> it will comply
<eeecoder> I hope I am going to get some help here.
<badk1tty> i mean the menu doesn't load any options for the bottom position however there has to be  config file for the app
<Dr_willis> badk1tty,  for the left side panel? its a compiz plugin.
<Dr_willis> unity is a plugin running under compiz. and theres no option ive seen  lately to move it to the other side, or to the bottom.
<badk1tty> thank you
<badk1tty> i needed the name of the plugin that dude was talkin bout
<badk1tty> so just hack the plugin find the config file and edit it
<badk1tty> if the visual menu don't comply go around it
<Dr_willis> i doubt if its going to be that simple
<badk1tty> never underestimate the k1tty
<badk1tty> :D
<Dr_willis> it is very likely the positioning is hard coded in the actual code.
<badk1tty> giiggle
<badk1tty> well that's not very christian of em
<Dr_willis> dosent matter.. thats how it is.
<badk1tty> i don't think it's that encased
<Dr_willis> ive definatly seen a lot of settings that are hard-coded
<badk1tty> most nix software is opensource
<Dr_willis> opensopurces does not mean the settings are in a 'config text file'
<badk1tty> maybee maybee not
<Dr_willis> Unity./compiz uses the gconf/dconf method to store settings also
<badk1tty> can't be any worse than unpacking and recompiling a kernel
<Dr_willis> yes it can.
<badk1tty> find a way to win
<badk1tty> :D
<badk1tty> your nick should be 'devils advocate' tho i appreciate the sentiment
<badk1tty> :D
<Dr_willis> if you dont like the unity desktop layout/settings, use a differnt desktop.
<badk1tty> seriously thanks for your help
<badk1tty> i'll just mod it it's cool
<Dr_willis> or as was mentioned.. run some other dock for a bottom panel thats the easy way to get a lower dock
<badk1tty> what! muah do it the easy way shaaaf as if
<badk1tty> lol
<badk1tty> <---------- doesn't like obtuse software
<Dr_willis> not sure how geometry figures into it....
<badk1tty> lmao
<badk1tty> it's a metaphor silly
<badk1tty> your fun to talk to
<badk1tty> osik! it won't let scroll back up what was the name of that plugin again please
<Dr_willis> err.. UNITY is a plugin for Compiz.
<Dr_willis> Unity is the ubuntu desktop
<badk1tty> sawwy
<badk1tty> i furgot
<badk1tty> thanks doc
<otrenav> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 in an iMac. I'm trying to boot from the USB with wireless keyboard. I can't seem to find a way to do this. Any ideas?
<Coburn> otrenav: what generation?
<Coburn> If it's PowerPC, it's not going to work
<Coburn> PowerPCs apparently can't boot from USB (unless you hack open firmware or something)
<badk1tty> they still make powerpc's
<badk1tty> i thought they phased out the RISC chips in mac's
<Dr_willis> They did - a long time ago.
<Dr_willis> I used to have one. ;)
<badk1tty> ah see i was right
<badk1tty> RISC is still cool though
<Coburn> I have a PowerPC G4 Mac Mini
<badk1tty> nice
<Coburn> Running Xbuntu 12.10
<badk1tty> old but still cool at least in my book
<Dr_willis> I finally got rid of my old PPC imacDV. it was next to useless.
<badk1tty> awwww
<Coburn> Wants me to update to 13.04 but no thank you
<otrenav> Coburn: It must be 8,1 or 9,1.
<otrenav> It's the intel kind.
<Coburn> My G4 is > PowerMac10,1 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh
<Coburn> Hmmm
<badk1tty> everythings the intel kind these days AMD seems to have fallen off the map
<Coburn> I just built a new PC using AMD
<badk1tty> "I could have been a contenda!"
<Coburn> AMD is better with linux than Intel
<badk1tty> ah ha right quote
<Coburn> AMD = Better multitasking/multithreaded on *nix
<badk1tty> if you say so
<Coburn> Not going to bash either party
<badk1tty> just havn't used anything but old amd chips in nix
<Coburn> otrenav: If it uses EFI to boot, then you need to use something like rEFit
<badk1tty> wow back then i was running mandrake 8
<badk1tty> TFC and counterstrike server
<Coburn> I run mageia (fork of Mandriva) now on my new build
<otrenav> I didn't install rEFit when I installed Ubuntu.
<otrenav> But, I'll try that.
<Coburn> otrenav: afaik it's OS X only installer :(
<Dr_willis> I doubt if theres much differance between AMD and Intel preformance these days
<badk1tty> im wiff doc on that one
<Coburn> The thing is, Intel may be faster, but if you look under the structure of the CPU, you'll see Intel has made "quick fixes" to compete with AMD's more thought-out structure.
<badk1tty> well maybee a dual MB with Xeon octa cores that one would probably walk away
<synergy_> Do you install rEFit before you instal ubuntu with windows 8?
<Coburn> I will say, though, Intel is CISC, AMD is RISC
<Coburn> uh
<Coburn> rEFit is just a boot manager
<badk1tty> amd is using risc cores on die?
<Dr_willis> badk1tty,  first ive heard of it... might want to verify that in #hardware
<badk1tty> yeah no osik doc
<badk1tty> i've never heard of that either
<badk1tty> would be interesting though
<Dr_willis> i dont keep up with hardware much these days.   Other then my RaspberryPi.
<synergy_> Right, I have issues with my boot manager. I keep getting the black screen when I try to get past the "try ubuntu without installing"
<otrenav> I'm realizing that'd be a real pain. Any other ideas on how to boot an iMac (without rEFit) with Ubuntu 13.04 form a USB?
<nevyn> 11:49 < Coburn> I will say, though, Intel is CISC, AMD is RISC
<nevyn> this is rubbish ^^
<Dr_willis> nevyn,  ;)
<Dr_willis> well both companies do make RISC cpus dont they. - isent ARM techincally a risc? or am i getting senile again
<nevyn> both companies manufacture RISC and CISC cpu's
<nevyn> and the cisc cpu's tend to be a frontend on a risc execution core for both companies
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<gld1982ltd> hello all. i need help with sshfs. i CAN mount sshfs shares after login, but at boot they fail. anyone know how to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> !sshfs | gld1982ltd
<ubottu> gld1982ltd: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<gld1982ltd> did that
<Dr_willis> gld1982ltd,  how are you trying to mount them at boot time?
<gld1982ltd> fstab
<Dr_willis> gld1982ltd,  if your users home directory/partition encrypted?
<gld1982ltd> nope
<Dr_willis> could try mounthign them via thecommand line from /etc/rc.local perhaps   - i use sshfs, but  i have scripts to mount them when i want.
<Dr_willis> never used them in fstab. whats your fstab line look like?
<lotuspsychje> gld1982ltd: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/154213/sshfs-mount-does-not-work-on-startup-using-fstab
<gld1982ltd> lotuspsychje: i am sure i could make a script....but isn't fstab supposed to work?
<lotuspsychje> gld1982ltd: note sure, never used it myself but many threads comming up on users that cant boot it by default
<Dave77> how do I test if lightdm is configured correctly?
<gld1982ltd> any suggestions of replacements for sshfs?
<allaire> Anybody use monit? If you could take a look at my question I would appreciate it! http://serverfault.com/questions/523226/monit-daemonize-non-daemon-process
<kalakj> hello everyone, i have a big problem, my laptop restarts everytime when i try to shut it down
<kalakj> i recently updated it
<kalakj> and one problem resolved then another comes
<kalakj> both are annoying
<lotuspsychje> gld1982ltd: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know howto?
<kalakj> help me
<kalakj> i also tried, changing grub file
<kalakj> and also installed latop-mode tools, still no progress
<kalakj> help mee
<kalakj> ^
<lotuspsychje> !patience | kalakj
<ubottu> kalakj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: you got any issues with lightdm?
<Dave77> i'm not sure if its that or some config file but when I try startx it says 'no screens found'
<lotuspsychje> !details | Dave77
<ubottu> Dave77: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dave77> ok.. also can I install mir on ubuntu quantal?
<lotuspsychje> !mir | Dave77
<ubottu> Dave77: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<newbie007> greetings, does ubuntu support the mouse scanners, like the ones Brookstone has?
<gld1982ltd> #ubuntu-server is dead.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> gld1982ltd: you mean no movement at this time
<gld1982ltd> yeah
<gld1982ltd> what's the term?
<lotuspsychje> re-ask your question in chat here once in a while, at other times ppl will be able to solve for sure
<Dave77> are there any kind of system fix it utils for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: ubuntu-tweak can tweak stuff
<newbie007> does ubuntu support mouse scanners?
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: tweak != fix
<lotuspsychje> airtonix?
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: isn't it obvious?
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: or doesn't your irc client allow you to scroll back through previous messages
<wilee-nilee> newbie007, I see just a few out there, and no open source references. Does not mean it wont work just no easily found info they will.
<Dave77> would like to use linux for desktop but when something breaks can be difficult to fix
 * airtonix nods sagely
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: theres no reason to be sarcastic
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: why not?
<newbie007> wilee-nilee thanks, I couldnt find anything either.
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: i thought you were being sarcastic to be honest.
<newbie007> not sure how to determine if device XYZ is supported or not
<newbie007> there is a list right? USB device identifies itself as some number. That number corresponds to a list in the OS
<wilee-nilee> newbie007, I found a youtube video of home shopping, lol, and the host said just run the mouse wilee-nilee over the page, I laughed.
<Dr_willis> 'difficult to fix' often applies to other os's as well. ;)
<Dave77> yes but on windoze are utils to fix things.. I broke my system perl on linux after trying to compile from source.. and had to start again from scratch
<jla> I switched from an nvidia card to a radeon one without uninstalling the nvidia stuff first. Now when I log into the Ubuntu desktop I don't get a menu bar. When I log into Gnome (fallback) I get a menu bar, but I can't find
<jla> 'Hardware Manager', what is it's name to launch from a terminal?
<airtonix> Dave77: 1. if you're compiling stuff then isn't that expected 2. sudo apt-get purge thing-you-broke ?
<Dave77> you see never.. heard of purge command..
<airtonix> Dave77: what about the man command?
<airtonix> Dave77: also: while you will appreciate that apt-get only works on software it installs, if you compile something and make it install itself into the same place that apt-get would then i suppose : sudo apt-get install thing-you-broke --reinstall
<Dave77> yes, but i'm not linux expert.. had a problem with libmad crashing and had to use the one from raring.. but that using that broke something else
<airtonix> Dave77: so a "fix it" program for things that apt-get has no idea about (ie you compiled it) i'm pretty sure are non existant.
<Dave77> no i'm just saying in general for linux a fix it util.. to detect problems etc
<airtonix> Dave77: there is one, but it only works from data that follows a standard and describes how things should be: ie xdg spec, apt-get cache,  etc.
<airtonix> Dave77: it also likes to remove things it isn't supposed to.
<airtonix> Dave77: it's commonly referred to as a "system cleaner"
<airtonix> Dave77: http://www.maketecheasier.com/8-ways-to-maintain-a-clean-lean-ubuntu-machine/2008/10/07
<Dave77> airtonix: do u know anything about dev for linux?  is it easy to make an app to play video in a window?
<airtonix> Dave77: old, but gives you an idea of what to search google for
<Dave77> thanks
<airtonix> Dave77: also the program I was thinking of is bleachbit. just be very careful with this one
<Ali__> hi
<Ali__> plz need help
<Ali__> hi every one
<varunendra> !details | Ali__
<ubottu> Ali__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sarthor> HI, I have toshiba harman kardon laptop, Core i3, Linux installed. there are control lights/touch bottons of volume, play/Pause, Wlan, that buttons lights are not turning on. While in bios or windows it remain on. HELP
<Ali__> see this link plz http://67.215.244.51/
<airtonix> Ali__: no.
<MeikaTheBro> no.
<Coburn> nope.jpg
<Coburn> sarthor: do the buttons light up if you're using linux and you touch them?
<iBurley> Anybody know off the top of your head how to disable mouse acceleration on Ubuntu?
<sarthor> Coburn: no, but the buttons are functioning. and the lights are off. in case I am touching or not, they remain off.
<Coburn> iBurley: this could help http://askubuntu.com/questions/26176/how-do-i-turn-off-mouse-acceleration
<Coburn> sarthor: what is the model of your laptop?
<Coburn> and also, may I ask why you'd want them on?
<sarthor> Coburn: toshiba a665, I want them to work normal, like it do in Windows OS. and also I am a learner.
<Coburn> OK. sarthor
<Coburn> I did a quick google and found some info.
<Coburn> I'll try to compile the info into a more easy-to-understand format, just one moment
<sarthor> Coburn: Waiting..
<Coburn> okay... what I see is this
<Coburn> your laptop's BIOS controlls the backlight keyboard
<Coburn> now the BIOS uses ACPI to do so. Toshiba have more or less, a habit of "breaking" the ACPI setup.
<sarthor> Hmm
<Coburn> From what I read, there's a button you can press to try to turn on the lights
<Coburn> Fn+Z ?
<Coburn> If people disable the ACPI, the system works as expected, but this breaks a lot of things.
<Coburn> Since ACPI is one of the "engine components"
 * pionar is away: I'm busy
<Equinox3> hi, the app menu on my unity takes all of my screen, is there any way to resize it to my liking?
<pionar>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.8.0-26-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "raring" 13.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A8-3520M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.3GB, 70.8% free ** Disk: Total: 581.3GB, 93.5% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<pionar> ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 3d 21h 38m 48s **
<sarthor> Coburn: no result with Fn+Z
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, http://askubuntu.com/questions/68788/how-can-i-resize-the-unity-dash
<Coburn> Apparently with this, sarthor:
<Equinox3> thanks
<Coburn> Quote: "Have any of you guys tried booting up a windows install dvd and then pressing the keyboard backlight key on top of the keyboard? I did this and it worked for my toshiba satellite p755 s5265. You may not notice a change immediately, but after reboot into ubuntu, keyboard lights are on.
<Coburn> I have only ubuntu and mint installed."
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, dconf has a bit of tweaks in general. ;)
<Coburn> Problem is, you gotta carry around a windows disc
<Coburn> boot -> do trick -> reboot -> use linux
<Equinox3> thanks wilee-nilee, i'm gonna try it
<Coburn> every time
<sarthor> Coburn: let me try my bootable usb, there is bootable win7 ISO inside. I can do a try.
<Coburn> sarthor: before you do that
<sarthor> Hm
<mm12> hey everyone
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: i thought those buttons were just to close the dash
<mm12> what a good alternative to outlook for ubuntu
<Coburn> sarthor, can you pop open a terminal and enter "ls /sys/class/backlight "
<Coburn> mm12: Evolution...?
<Coburn> I use Thunderbird myself
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, I see a hover om the top left for widgets, I use the shell so I forget.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<sarthor> Coburn: ls /sys/class/backlight
<sarthor> acpi_video0  intel_backlight  toshiba
<Coburn> okay, arthor, can you do " ls /sys/class/backlight/toshiba "
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, Might be a tick in the unity-tweak app, not sure
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: i needed it resized so i could drag an app to my cairo-dock
<Equinox3> now its done, so thanks
<Coburn> okay, sarthor, can you do " ls /sys/class/backlight/toshiba "
<Coburn> sorry, typoed name
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, I use the dock as well
<sarthor> Coburn: ls /sys/class/backlight/toshiba
<sarthor> actual_brightness  bl_power  brightness  device  max_brightness  power  subsystem  type  uevent
<Coburn> now we may be cooking with gass
<Coburn> gas*
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee:  yes, it helps me alot
<Equinox3> unity bar is auto-hidden
<mm12> just got ubuntu its great
<Coburn> sarthor, can you do "sudo su" to go super user mode and then "cat /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/brightness"
<Equinox3> mm12, wait till you run into something. ;)
<Coburn> sudo su will require your password to go to superuser mode
<sarthor> Coburn: cat /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/brightness
<sarthor> 0
<mm12> lik what?? lol Equinox3
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, Unity has gotten really better, I use the shell it has some cool extensions, I occasionally run unity and wax poetic on the cuuuube
<Coburn> sarthor: can do you do "echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/brightness" ?
<Coburn> Hopefully the lights will respond
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee:  i don't exactly know what shell is
<sarthor> I did that. no response of lights
<Equinox3> mm12: you'll see. lol
<mm12> ok brb
<sarthor> Coburn: now cat /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/brightness
<sarthor> 5
<Coburn> okay, sarthor, can you do "cat /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/bl_power" ?
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, Ah, the gnome-shell it is gnome 3 which unity a plugin in compiz sits upon basically.
<Coburn> There's gotta be a magic trick around here
<sarthor> Coburn: cat /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/bl_power
<sarthor> -191447536
<Equinox3> ah ok
<Equinox3> i tried gnome shell, but it seemed to use more memory than unity, so i switched
<wilee-nilee> If you install the gnome-shell you get it and a fall back desktop of a psuedo gnome2
<wilee-nilee> Heh, but you know that already it seems.
<Equinox3> ya a bit
<Equinox3> what email client do you recommend for unity, anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !info geary | Equinox3
<ubottu> Equinox3: geary (source: geary): email client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1113 kB, installed size 4085 kB
<Equinox3> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> np
<jc_> 1
<Coburn> sarthor: I'm out of ideas. I'd suggest trying the windows boot trick
<Coburn> boot windows setup, wait until lights are on, hold power until PC is off, boot back up
<Coburn> according to a thread, it helps
<_joey> how do I enable pdf viewer in chromium? It downloads the file without rendering within the browser
<sarthor> Coburn: you read here in the last? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1982078.html
<Coburn> _joey: AFAIK PDF reader was disabled for security
<_joey> is there a decent plugin?
<sarthor> Coburn: it show cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/bl_power
<sarthor> 0
<Coburn> that would be your screen brightness
<mm12> hi all
<mm12> getting an erro ac4f-b051 when i try to log into windows
<Equinox3> mm12, try the windows boot cd and fix startup
<mm12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5874448/
<Equinox3> dual booting win7 right?
<mm12> no windows 8
<mm12> the only way i can into windows 8 is to go through the bios and tell it to go to windows8
<Equinox3> mm12:  i don't know about win 8 but in win7, with the boot cd, it would detect you had broken startu and will try to fix it
<Equinox3> try if it also with win8
<Equinox3> this fixed mine
<mm12> can i use grub
<Equinox3> yes
<mm12> hmm tells efi detected...please check options when i run grub
<wilee-nilee> mm12, at the end of the script it says this are you? "Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sdc (1000GB) disk"!
<mm12> ahh ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> mm12, Heh, not sure that is the answer, uefi is more fun/terror than one should be allowed to have.
<mm12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5876258/
<quietone> can't get wireless working on dell inspiron/precise/ broadcom BCM4313
<quietone> but does work with BodhiLinux
<wilee-nilee> quietone, You've seen the ubuntu broadcom wiki?
<quietone> if this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090138, then yes
<mm12> i have a logitech webcam which software is good
<mm12> i want to use it with skype
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | quietone good thread probably, but this.
<ubottu> quietone good thread probably, but this.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<whoever> mm12: what do you mean , you just answerd your own question
<wilee-nilee> maybe the same info, I'm not up on broadcom, so this is just info.
<quietone> yes, I skimmed that and not sure
<mm12> Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<whoever> mm12: but you said you want to use it with skype, so do you have skype installed
<mm12> yes i do
<mm12> but i cant get it to work with it
<whoever> mm12: so what is the prob
<mm12> i want the use it so i can see the other person
<quietone> that page is well, confusing not sure what to do
<quietone> lost
<quietone> am I supposed to use that legacy stuff? or not? How do I know?
<whoever> mm12: you don't need a webcam to see the other person, they need one to see you
<mm12> so how do i check if my webacm is working that the question
<quietone> the machine is Ubuntu certified, why is it necessary to do extra stuff?
<whoever> mm12: well what logitech do you have
<mm12> Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<wilee-nilee> quietone, certified does not mean plug and play, but that ubuntu did the voodoo they explain you do, to make all things work.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<whoever> mm12: hold on am chekiing
<quietone> wilee-nilee, thank you.
<wilee-nilee> quietone, Hard to follow those wiki's though at times I will admit, the channel generally has people that are up on broadcom.
<quietone> wilee-nilee, ah. I promised to fix my partner's machine and today is the day
<aelmasry> hi all
<quietone> lots of hours and no progress :-(
<aelmasry> anyone can know the solution to this problem
<aelmasry> http://cairoportal.com/
<wilee-nilee> quietone, Being here is the best place I think, the weekends can be a bit slow is all.
<aelmasry> anyone can know the solution to this problem http://cairoportal.com/
<quietone> and i haven't even started on the touchpad problem yet! :-)
<aelmasry> anyone can know the solution to this problem in this linke http://cairoportal.com/
<quietone> ah, it is monday afternoon for me
<wilee-nilee> quietone, Ah, generally the busiest times are equal to US/European day and evening m-f.
<wilee-nilee> not sure that exactly helps.
<quietone> just the price I pay for living in the future ...
<wilee-nilee> lol, no warping back to change it now. ;)
<helion20_> Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<mm12> Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<whoever> mm12: gstreamer-properties  video tab, click test
<whoever> you should see yourself if not you need to find the drivers for your camera
<aelmasry> whoever, are you see this erroe before The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<aelmasry> anyone have solved to this error The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<chunkyhead> I am getting this error when i try to open partitions i created in windows. sometimes i do get this, sometimes i dont, any idea why? PS: im using 13.04 and windows8 http://screencloud.net/v/qlvH
<aelmasry> chunkyhead, r u see the error before
<aelmasry> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<chunkyhead> aelmasry, what do you mean?
<aelmasry> see this link http://cairoportal.com/
<aelmasry> chunkyhead, http://cairoportal.com/
<chunkyhead> aelmasry, what has that got to do with my problem?
<aelmasry> what's problem
<chunkyhead> aelmasry, I am getting this error when i try to open partitions i created in windows. sometimes i do get this, sometimes i dont, any idea why? PS: im using 13.04 and windows8 http://screencloud.net/v/qlvH
<somsip> aelmasry: your virtual host is probably setup wrong, or your permissions are wrong.
<mm12> whoever, found webacm works but why not in skype
<aelmasry> somsip, i think no problem with permissions
<aelmasry> somsip, i think no problem with permissions
<aelmasry> and my virtual host no problem
<whoever> mm12: i have never setup skype on linux, maybe you need to set it to /dev/vid0 in settings
<ss_haze> chunkyhead, thats caused by sleep/hibernate regime set in windows..
<chunkyhead> ss_haze, but i always shutdown i never hibernate/sleep
<ss_haze> thats what you think, when you use windows
<chunkyhead> ss_haze, what you say is pretty logical and make sence though.
<chunkyhead> what do you mean?
<ss_haze> windows thinks it does locked hard drive
<ss_haze> or partition
<chunkyhead> sense*
<chunkyhead> any way to maybe bypass this and get to the drive?
<ss_haze> turn on/off
<chunkyhead> boot into windows again and switch off? -___-
<ss_haze> maybe
<ss_haze> I don't dualboot since
<chunkyhead> ss_haze, this is shear stupidity. -_- i have to leave it upto chance for windows to free the lock on the partition. -_- i only dual boot coz i cant play games on ubuntu. :(
<ss_haze> read error message
<ss_haze> ok, I'm out
<ss_haze> not too much time for this
<quietone> well I followed the instructions (I think) and still can't see my wifi (but can see the neighbors)
<nwid> Hey, I'm having a bit of an issue with ubuntu on an old macbook of mine. It keeps booting into low graphics mode. So I tried to boot to the GRUB menu (by holding shift at boot) and grub wouldn't show. Is there anyway to get to grub at all, or would it be less trouble to reinstall?
<quietone> occasionally it will see my router
<holstein> !grub | nwid
<ubottu> nwid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> nwid: you can edit the options from there.. you can do it from tty or from the low graphics session
<aelmasry> hi all
<aelmasry> need help plz
<Equinox3> aelmasry: whats the problem
<aelmasry> Equinox3, The requested URL /build.xml was not found on this server.
<holstein> aelmasry: what URL are you trying to open?
<aelmasry> http://67.215.244.51/
<aelmasry> holstein, http://67.215.244.51/
<holstein> aelmasry: what is that? your ip?
<aelmasry> my host
<holstein> aelmasry: that 404's for me
<somsip> aelmasry: paste your virtual host file
<somsip> !paste | aelmasry
<ubottu> aelmasry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aelmasry> there way to remove apache and reinstall
<aelmasry> remove apache and his files
<somsip> aelmasry: yes, but that's the last thing to do. First thing to do is check you have setup the site correctly
<aelmasry> somsip, not problem with site setup
<aelmasry> because his work before
<netlar> I just got Ubuntu streaming , but not sure how to access it
<holstein> aelmasry: before what?
<aelmasry> this problem show with i try install zpanel
<aelmasry> holstein, before install zpanel
<aelmasry> now i stoped zpanel
<leotr> hello. By some reason i cannot log in using ssh (i can do it locally). What can be a reason?
<aelmasry> and net reinstall apache
<aelmasry> somsip, give me way to remove apache and files and reinstall again
<holstein> leotr: firewall maybe
<somsip> leotr: ssh -vvv can often give useful information
<holstein> aelmasry: use a package manager to remove it
<aelmasry> hoschi, package manager in ubuntu linux
<holstein> aelmasry: correct.. open a package manager.. and remove or reinstall what you like
<aelmasry> holstein, how
<aelmasry> holstein, steps plz
<holstein> aelmasry: what did you use to install apache?
<aelmasry> apt-get
<holstein> aelmasry: then use apt-get
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/176964/permanently-removing-apache2
<holstein> aelmasry: i searched "ubuntu remove apache"
<aelmasry> holstein, i do it and try many why but nothing change
<holstein> aelmasry: then, that is not the issue
<holstein> aelmasry: i would deal with what broke it, zpanel.. where/how did you install and remove it?
<biggamer11> hello
<biggamer11> anyone there?
<th0r> biggamer11, no
<biggamer11> ugh
<holstein> biggamer11: if you have a support question, ask.. otherwise, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please :)
<biggamer11> ok i do have a support question, i have seemed to have locked myself out of my user account
<aelmasry_> holstein, i need remove zpanel but i don't how
<Icekitten> lol
<holstein> biggamer11: i would try going to tty and login, to make sure that you are not using the incorrect password
<biggamer11> i have tried that
<holstein> biggamer11: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<Nmbr1> biggamer11: reboot into recovery mode use the root shell to change your user password
<holstein> aelmasry_: how did you install it?
<aelmasry_> holstein, this link http://www.zvps.co.uk/zpanelcp/ubuntu-12-04
<Icekitten> I've got a major malfunction lol... I'm running Ubuntu currently because I have no choice really. My problem is windows vista is currently stuck in an update loop. Hopefully someone has heard of this problem
<Nmbr1> biggamer11: just be sure you didn't encrypt your home directory. if you encrypted your home directory and change the password you will need to then recover your encrypted home directory.
<biggamer11> i did not encrypt the home directory
<Nmbr1> Icekitten: what does windows vista have to do with using ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Icekitten: they might've in #windows
<Nmbr1> biggamer11: then you should be good to reboot to recovery mode drop to root shell and change your user password
<holstein> aelmasry_: why not ask them? they have a contact link http://www.zvps.co.uk/contact-us
<aelmasry_> holstein, no time
<biggamer11> thanks so much i will try that
<aelmasry_> :)
<holstein> aelmasry_: ?
<aelmasry_> holstein, i don;t have time
<Icekitten> I realize windows has nothing to do with Ubuntu but I do not have any idea where to go to solve my problem
<holstein> aelmasry_: that is unfortunate.. since they are the ones tha provide the package
<holstein> aelmasry_: there are no instructions?
<aelmasry_> holstein, i try remove apache and install new by new config
<aelmasry_> holstein, you know how
<Nmbr1> biggamer11: if you need specifics or have issues, the steps are at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<aelmasry_> holstein, my website now dony
<holstein> aelmasry_: stop messing with apache.. if its zpanel that broke it
<somsip> aelmasry: if you *really* want to do this "apt-get purge apache2" but I suspect it will not fix your issue. Be warned
<Nmbr1> Icekitten: then you should ask your question in a room for windows or vista
<aelmasry_> holstein, i need to restart my website again
<Icekitten> hang on... is #windows a different chat?
<holstein> aelmasry_: i would read the docuemtation that came with that package
<Nmbr1> Icekitten: yep
<aelmasry_> holstein, i did before
<holstein> aelmasry_: did what?
<Icekitten> hehe thx
<biggamer11> all though i actully think my account got deactivated some how
<aelmasry_> holstein, stoped include zpanel in apache
<holstein> aelmasry_: unfortunately, i, nor ubuntu, nor cannonical, or any volunteer here maintain zpanel, so you'll have to ask them, or read the documentation.. feel free and pastebin uninstall docs if you need help parsing the information
<lolcat> holstein: Well, maybe they SHOULD
<holstein> lolcat: who should what?
<lolcat> holstein: You, ubuntu, cannonical (maybe even spelled correctly) and any volunteer here.
<lolcat> Maintain zpanel.
<th0r> now there's an idea....we could also take up auto maintenance and brain surgery
<brahmana> I have a Huawei E392 LTE USB modem. Ubuntu detects the device properly and I was able to create a new connection in connection manager.
<holstein> lolcat: you are welcome to take it to the offtopic channel and provide support.. its aelmasry_ with the issue
<brahmana> The device connects successfully and I am able to access the internet
<brahmana> But quite often it disconnects within a few minutes of connecting.
<brahmana> Singal strength is fairly good (3 out of 4 bars).
<lolcat> holstein: Do I look like a techsupport monkey?
<holstein> !ot | lolcat
<ubottu> lolcat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lolcat> !guidelines | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<brahmana> I was wondering if installing the helper application that came with the device would be of any help here.
<brahmana> I am a little averse to installing it as I feel the in-built support in Ubuntu is better than that application.
<brahmana> Any suggestions?
<aeon-ltd> brahmana: if it's easy to try out the app then i'd do it anyway to see if it works
<holstein> brahmana: you could see about trying it from a live CD as well, so you dont break what you have
<brahmana> holstein: aah live CD is indeed a good idea. It is the fear of breaking the existing thing that has stopped me from trying it.
<aeon-ltd> brahmana: after checking stuff like physical interference
<brahmana> aeon-ltd: How do I check such stuff?
<holstein> brahmana: sometimes, you cant get away with it, if its something that requires a reboot..
<aelmasry_> holstein, cairoportal.com
<aeon-ltd> brahmana: items that may reflect radio waves such as foil, the likelihood of this stuff being the problem is very unlikely though
<holstein> aelmasry_: what is that, friend?
<aelmasry_> holstein, new error after remove apache and reinstall
<aelmasry_> holstein, this url http://67.215.244.51/
<holstein> aelmasry_: i would remove zpanel, since that is what caused the issue
<aelmasry_> holstein, i will remove zpanel but i can't now
<aelmasry_> holstein, you know this error
<aelmasry_> http://67.215.244.51/
<holstein> aelmasry_: no.. i have never seen that error.. but if installing zpanel caused the issue, that is where i would start
<holstein> aelmasry_: the error says to check the log..
<brahmana> holstein, aeon-ltd : Sorry got disconnected. The same problem which I described earlier.
<brahmana> I had to unplug the device and put it back. The connection name just disappears from the list of connections when I click on the network icon.
<aelmasry_> holstein, Internal Server Error
<aelmasry_> holstein, no zpanel
<aelmasry_> holstein, zpanel not working
<brahmana> Is there a place where the network manager logs information?
<holstein> aelmasry_: sure, but whatever the installer did likely caused the issue
<dreadiscool> Hello! If I mount a Ramdisk, will that mount be available after a reboot?
<aelmasry_> holstein, try this link plz http://cairoportal.com/
<farbod> ایرانی وجود داره؟
<holstein> aelmasry_: i get the same error there
<holstein> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<holstein> fsheikh: ^
<fsheikh> holstein: yes?
<holstein> fsheikh: sorry
<holstein> fsheikh: that was for a user who has left
<fsheikh> holstein: no worries :-)
<th0r> dreadiscool, only if you add it to fstab
<th0r> dreadiscool, but the contents will be lost on reboot I believe
<dreadiscool> Huh
<dreadiscool> Well, I used this command -  mount -t tmpfs -o size=256M tmpfs /tmp/ramdisk/, and now, I can't use my files anymore :(
<dreadiscool> How can I unmount it?
<dreadiscool> Thanks for the help btw
<aelmasry_> holstein, new error67.215.244.51/phpinfo.php
<aelmasry_> :)
 * Coburn flexes his wrists...
<Coburn> Shoriuken!!
 * Coburn ———====≡≡≡≡≡≡D
<FloodBot1> Coburn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Coburn flexes his wrists...
<Coburn> Shoriuken!!
 * Coburn ———====≡≡≡≡≡≡D
<dreadiscool> :(
<aelmasry_> holstein, are you see that before 67.215.244.51/phpinfo.php
<aelmasry_> http://67.215.244.51/phpinfo.php
<aeon-ltd> Coburn: you could at least spell shoryuken right
<Coburn> oops
<dreadiscool> th0r, are you there?
 * Coburn flexes his wrists...
<Coburn> Shoriuken!!
 * Coburn ———====≡≡≡≡≡≡D
<FloodBot1> Coburn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreadiscool> How do I unmount a ramdisk I mounted without a reboot :3
<aeon-ltd> heheheheh :)
<aeon-ltd> dreadiscool: umount?
<th0r> dreadiscool, you should be able to umount /tmp/ramdisk I think
<holstein> aelmasry_: yes
<Coburn> sorry
<Coburn> bad script on my codin
<Coburn> what's the correct spellign?
<aeon-ltd> Coburn: if the last line you posted was meant to be a fireball i'm assuming you meant hadouken not shoryuken
<Jordan_U> Coburn: The next time it happens, for whatever reason, will result in a ban.
<Coburn> yeah
<Coburn> sorry again
<Coburn> the script was meant to be a trigger via !<something> but I forgot a bracket
<Jordan_U> Coburn: You should not have any triggered responses active in #ubuntu.
<niocora> I'm having a problem with VLC where no files play sounds but they all play in any other program. VLC isn't muted in the sounds panel, I've tried resetting preferences soft and deleting all the prefs. But it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> niocora: i'm not on linux right now,  but i think under preferences/audio there is an option to choose output module, try changing them?
<Aelmasry__> holstein, new error :)
<anonymous_> hi
<Aelmasry__> holstein, need you help
<anonymous_> y
<anonymous_> yes
<Aelmasry__> anonymous_, hi
<aeon-ltd> niocora: i'm not on linux right now,  but i think under preferences/audio there is an option to choose output module, try changing them?
<niocora> Ok, I just installed the restricted extras I didn't have and restarted and now there's no sound in any program.
<niocora> aeon-ltd: Tried that.
<aeon-ltd> k
<holstein> Aelmasry__: i would /join #ubuntu-server ..i would make sure you have zpanel removed.. i have to run, so just address your clear detailed queries to the channel.. good luck!
<aeon-ltd> niocora: latest problem - check alsamixer
<niocora> aeon-ltd: As in the CLI program?
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<jellow> anyone know of any encrypted cloud services ( calender , note taking , and backups ) that are cross platform and can hosted on arm ?
<niocora> aeon-ltd: It's open, but I'm out of my depth in here.
<aeon-ltd> niocora: does anything show MM ? if it is a output press 'm' to unmute, if the bars are not filled press up arrow key to increase the volume
<jellow> being able to host on arm is not that important , I can just compile.
<mehwork> i have php 5.4 installed in ubuntu 13.04, but i need to also run 5.3. What's an easy way to do that?
<niocora> aeon-ltd: What am I looking for?
<aeon-ltd> niocora: outputs that are muted
<niocora> aeon-ltd: They're muted when they say MM?
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<niocora> Only front mic.
<aeon-ltd> are the outputs maxed at 100?
<qiyong> is acct useful?
<niocora> 100 92 100 and 92
<aeon-ltd> niocora: i'm out of ideas, sorry.
<niocora> aeon-ltd: Should I un-install the plugins I just did that made it so that nothing works?
<aeon-ltd> niocora: you can try yeah, if it restores sound at least you're down to one problem
<_joey> what's a cool weather applet for openbox?
<Aelmasry__> holstein, good news every think working now
<Aelmasry__> http://cairoportal.com/
<lenovo> Wow,I am new here
<Aelmasry__> thank you holstein
<lenovo> How to use XChat?
<niocora> lenovo: #freenode  If you want IRC advice.
<jeromerichy> \exit
<nbinkley> exit
<ihackdifferent> is there anybody out therrrreee!
<iroda> hello! can someone help in adding bigger resolution to my 12.04.2 LTS? I've installed it on friday, and that monitor was 16:9, and there was avaiable a good resolution. I've connected a 19" 4:3 monitor, and now it is only 1024x768. I've tired https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution - but I need more info to xrandr --newmode. (eg. xrandr --newmode "1920x1200_60.00" 193.25 1920 2056 2256 2592 1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync)
<mm12> how do i install skype 64 bit
<iroda> mm12, I think there is no 64 bit of that :( MS...
<mm12> well ok then
<mm12> 32bit
<wilee-nilee> mm12, here is a wiki, I believe you can download from skype as well, the repo version is supported. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<mm12> thanks for that wilee-nilee
<bandroidx> hi are the natty 11.04 repos still available?
<_joey> I installed xfce4-weather-plugin. How do I launch it?
<_joey> it's an indicator applet
<bandroidx> i found it old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<ubuntu> hello
<k1l> !eol | bandroidx
<ubottu> bandroidx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bandroidx> k1l: i am using old-releases for now thanks though
<Guest77240> how to configure nagios3 on ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l> bandroidx: just be aware that they dont get any security related updates etc.
<bandroidx> k1l: yeah i am aware thanks, i thought 11.04 was LTS for some reason
<k1l> bandroidx: no, just 10.04 and 12.04 (but 10.04 only got support for the servers now)
<Guest77240> hey thr.. how to configure nagios so that when my network is down I get an SMS
<bandroidx> k1l: yeah i always use 12.04 for new installs now
<deckard_> hello. What is the command for installing Lubuntu ?
<deckard_> please
<Steinar> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Steinar> I didn't know, but took me 3 seconds to Google. No offence
<deckard_> okay i try that
<k1l> !lubuntu | deckard_
<ubottu> deckard_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<deckard_> ty
<deckard_> hmm, i dont find the sudo command to install on google
<k1l> deckard_: ?
<deckard_> i dont want to instal lubuntu by cd or usb, i want the sudo command
<k1l> "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" didnt work?
<deckard_> ty, that is what i was looking for
<deckard_> ty
<Neptu> hej is it possible to install ubuntu in a chrome book with exynos processors?
<Marcus_> Hi, im making a firewall with IPTables that allows only sites/IPs im using, and after disabling UDP I have trouble figuring out which UDP ports is needed for internet connection (router DNS lookup, etc etc). Anyone know?
<cfhowlett> Marcus_, if not here, the #ubuntu-server channel might have that
<_joey> I run openbox. I installed xfce applet. I know xfce applets can be run in openbox. But how do I invoke the xfce applets in openbox? Thanks!
<zipper> Which is the best way to learn django right now?
<Marcus_> kk
<Neptu> zipper, start coding
<Neptu> zipper, read pep
<Neptu> zipper, import this
<zipper> Neptu I know how to code
<zipper> Neptu in Python which is what I need since it's a lib
<zipper> Neptu okay I'm waiting
<Neptu> zipper, you need to code Django?
<Neptu> I started with the youtube tutorials, pretty boring but they safe you some time in the begining
<Neptu> after that is a question of learning the "magic" of django since it has a lot of naming conventions
<zipper> Neptu I want to learn a few things about django first like how to use it with postgres, using it for uploads. I wanted to use the django book but I'm afraid it might be outdated.
<Neptu> well the Django is a MCV so you do not need a lib to connect to it you need to create your data model and then meta magically you have all the data available.... that is one of the magic things
<Neptu> I used if with postgres is cool
<Neptu> with mongo is a mess still waiting for someone to do something about that
<Ben64> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04, HP Probook 6565b. Broadcom 4313 [14e4:4727]. The wireless worked in the livecd, but not in the install. No wireless networks are found, and it is coming up as either eth0 or eth2, not wlan0
<Neptu> never used blobs on Django and psotgres but should be supported
<cfhowlett> Ben64, might need to manually install the driver but first, plug into a hardwire and check settings for additional drivers
<Neptu> zipper, but this not seem to be the channel to ask for Django you better try an specific channel
<Ben64> cfhowlett: its already activated, it must have done so during install
<zipper> Ben64 have you tried running rfkill list all in terminal?
<Ben64> no i have not
<Sicp> yesterday I upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, I had previously  canceled an upgrade midway (downloading phase), then was forced to do a "Partial upgrade", which I did
<Sicp> and now I can start my machine just fine, with 12.10 installed
<Sicp> but there is no internet access. I can connect to the network just fine, but I cannot access any website or anything of the sort
<_joey> :(
<Ben64> zipper: what am i looking for there
<zipper> type "rfkill list all" and see if all is okay. That is the output is no no no
<cfhowlett> I'd say your aborted/restarted partial upgrade might not have gone buttery smooth.
<zipper> Ben64  checking to see if you've turned anything off
<Ben64> zipper: all the soft/hard blocked say "no"
<zipper> Neptu  the django channels seem to be password protected.
<Neptu> ??
<cfhowlett> Sicp, if you can get on the net but not to specific sites, that suggest DNS issues to me.  I'm no expert but ...
<cfhowlett> Sicp IIRC the default test is run a terminal and ping www.google.com
<Ben64> eth2 disappears when i hit the hardware switch to turn off wifi
<Neptu> zipper, is your nick registered on freenode?
<Ben64> why isn't it wlan0?
<zipper> Neptu I don't know I'm unable to join I don't get it. I get this:4 #django: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Ben64> zipper: yeah, you need to register. /msg nickserv help register
<Neptu> zipper, register yout nick nickserv
<iroda> hello! can someone help in adding bigger resolution to my 12.04.2 LTS? I've installed it on friday, and that monitor was 16:9, and there was avaiable a good resolution. I've connected a 19" 4:3 monitor, and now it is only 1024x768. I've tired https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution - but I need more info to xrandr --newmode. (eg. xrandr --newmode "1920x1200_60.00" 193.25 1920 2056 2256 2592 1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync)
<zipper> Neptu I honestly don't know how to do that I'll google it. Ben64 I'm sorry can't help you with your wireless issue. I'd traceroute to see where things are going wrong though,
<Sicp> I get unknown host google.com, cfhowlett
<zipper> Neptu so you don't have a specific place you can recommend I assume?
<Sicp> any idea, cfhowlett ?
<auronandace> !register | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<_CookieMonster_> bekks: You here?
<nibbler_> iroda: you need to compute the modeline?
<zipper> obuttu Thanks
<iroda> nibbler_ I think yes, because I don't know how to calculate those lines, I just need a better 4:3 resolution for a 19" monitor
<cfhowlett> Sicp, yeah the negative results indicate that your DNS service isn't ... serving.  .It SHOULD default to the google DNS service.  That's as much as I can suggest, but someone in channel can  no doubt provide further guidance.
<_CookieMonster_> Iroda: What are you having problems with ?
<nibbler_> iroda: gtf x-res y-res frequency (gtf 1600 1200 60) would do that. read https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/HQsCY7ErAL4 for some humor and background
<Sicp> ok I'll see what I can do
<_CookieMonster_> Can anyone help me find out why Xorg isn't affecting my fixed resolution? http://pastebin.com/EhqSd1ga
<iroda> _CookieMonster_ I can not select better resolution in the options, but the VGA card can do it better, just this monitor is "unknown"
<_CookieMonster_> Iroda: That's the same problem I'm having - have you tried changing Xorg.conf?
<_CookieMonster_> Iroda: I assume that's what you're doing now :P
<iroda> _CookieMonster_ I don't want to config xorg.conf, otherwise it is empty now
<_CookieMonster_> It seems like my xorg.conf isn't being picked up
<_CookieMonster_> Iroda: Have you tried xrandr ?
<iroda> nibbler_ I'll read that post
<iroda> yeah _CookieMonster_ , but I couldn't add new mode
<iroda> log-in-out, please wait
<_CookieMonster_> Iroda: Did you use VGA-0 ?
<iroda> re
<zipper_> ubottu Server tab? I don't get it. "All the following commands should be typed in your server tab (it's probably called "Ubuntu IRC"; if you're on irssi, type « /win 1 »), so that if you mistype something, your personal information won't be shown in a public channel."???
<ubottu> zipper_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ferr> how could I use terminal that I would not need to write sudo and password everytime?
<zipper_> ferr log in a root :D *scary music plays in background*
<cfhowlett> ferr, set up one account for daily use.  use the "sudo" account for system maintenance.
<tata> I need similar program for Ubuntu like is windows synctoy?
<cfhowlett> tata, this is ubuntu.  no idea what synctoy is so perhaps you might explain what you want to accomplish ...
<moses> does anyone know how to fix a path issue with a fortran compiler?
 * cfhowlett ... fortran?  FORTRAN?  
<ferr> zipper_:  I'm logged in a root :| cfhowlett: so I need 2 accounts?
<tata> ok, I have two big folders and I want to copy from 1 to 2 only defferant files
<cfhowlett> ferr, need?  no.  but as a good practice, you set up a daily user account which has no system privileges for daily stuff.  Your admin account is specific to admin functions. Don't get them twisted.
<varunendra> tata, perhaps the most perfect tool for doing what you want is 'rsync' program. Take a look at "man rsync" (in terminal) to see how to use it.
<tking> please i installed boost library while i removed it using purge i remove it removed libre office is there a way to install it from terminal back? or how else?
<root-gne> goodmorning
<root-gne> i have a problem
<cfhowlett> !details|root-gne,
<ubottu> root-gne,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<root-gne> i installed ubuntu 13.04 in dell inspiron 1525
<root-gne> and i dont have internet connection
<root-gne> how can i fix it
<cfhowlett> root-gne, you'll likely  need to do a broadcom wifi driver install.
<root-gne> how can i do that
<cfhowlett> root-gne, first, plug into a hard line network connection and check for additional drivers
<root-gne> i dont have hard line connection
<cfhowlett> root-gne, see the following   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kgalahassa> varunendra, your yesterday's proposition was wonderful, i'm satisfied. thks
<cfhowlett> root-gne, for what it's worth, my 1545 required me to use the STA no internet access method.  2 minutes at the terminal and I had wifi.  No reboot required.
<kgalahassa> I'm talking about screen'brightness. it's good now.
<varunendra> kgalahassa, congrats ! :)
<tking> please i installed boost library while i removed it using purge i remove it removed libre office is there a way to install it from terminal back? or how else?
<varunendra> tking, "sudo apt-get install libreoffice" ??
<root-gne> that with STA will must have cd install in cdrom
<cfhowlett> root-gne, true indeed.  you DO have one of those right?
<root-gne> zes
<root-gne> yes
<Ben64> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04, HP Probook 6565b. Broadcom 4313 [14e4:4727]. The wireless worked in the livecd, but not in the install. No wireless networks are found, and it is coming up as either eth0 or eth2, not wlan0. the driver "brcmsmac" freezes the whole computer if i try to insert that module
<root-gne>  ihave
<varunendra> root-gne, could you show us (preferably pastebin link) output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" ?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, suggest you reinstall the driver  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<varunendra> Ben64, does "lsmod | grep wl" return an output?
<Ben64> varunendra: yep
<PsyKoTic> Hey guys, anyone willing to help me with a GRUB2 problem I'm having?
<sw> !ask | PsyKoTic
<ubottu> PsyKoTic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<varunendra> Ben64, did you try the brcmsmac driver while the sta one was installed?
<varunendra> and how did you actually try to 'insert' it? Using "insmod" command? Ben64
<Ben64> varunendra: tried it when it was installed, froze, removed it, then the whole thing froze on boot (I'm thinking it tried to load it on boot and died)
<Ben64> varunendra: oh, and modprobe
<ZakBawlz> ok
<PsyKoTic> Okay, basically I installed Windows after partitioning my 500GB HDD. After installing Ubuntu I got a "File not found: Grub rescue>" I used supergrub to boot into Ubuntu but I can't use it to boot into Windows 7. I checked the files from my Windows partition and they're still all there. Any help?
<zipper> Just tried registering for freenode I entered: /server caht.freenode.net                                            and it returned: You may not reregister
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Are you in ubuntu now?
<PsyKoTic> Yes
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Post sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin.
<varunendra> Ben64, that's quite strange for me. The brcmsmac has been a decent driver in my experience so far.
<PsyKoTic> pastebin.com/p5VkcqHE
<cfhowlett> varunendra, my manually installed broadcom has worked fine, that's why I suggested he reinstall
<Ben64> its an HP if that matters... hp_wmi is loaded
<varunendra> cfhowlett, as per the lsmod | grep wl command output, they already seem to have it installed.
<cfhowlett> varunendra, right, right.  there were some kernel upgrades as well.  the tutorial I used was for 10.04 but worked for 12.04 as well.  However, a couple files had already been rolled into the kernel so weren't seen.  The method still worked though
<icekitten> This is my problem. Where is my 100GB hard drive?
<icekitten> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/996520_174859249361788_1528664161_n.jpg
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Have you tried to reload the mbr with grub?
<PsyKoTic> No. Could you tell me how? :)
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Run   sudo grub-install /dev/sda : sudo update-grub
<wasanzy> any one have success installing ubuntu side ways windows 8?
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, "besides" windows 8?  yes.
<PsyKoTic> ahaha
<varunendra> Ben64, brcmsmac is working fine for many users in 13.04. For 12.04, you may try this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140263&p=12625996#post12625996
<wasanzy> as in dual boot
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Windows showing in the grub-update?
<root-gne> i dont have connection as with live cd
<mathnode> Does anyone know how to skip/disable/kill-with-fire, the installer that is intiated with the mysql-server package?
<Ben64> varunendra: well i could try to install 13.04
<PsyKoTic> should i just sudo apt-get update ?
<Ben64> varunendra: this so far is a fresh 12.04 install, so nothing would be lost. i generally prefer LTS
<PsyKoTic> Because I can't seem to reload mbr
<varunendra> Ben64, I'd suggest you try the older version of wl first, as suggested in that post.
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, copy and paste this whole command and report what happens, sudo grub-install /dev/sda : sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, YOu have to be in the ubuntu install.
<varunendra> root-gne, what is the output of "lspci -nn | grep 0280" ? Full output
<PsyKoTic> I am wilee
<PsyKoTic> http://pastebin.com/WnMnRYLs
<PsyKoTic> I'm gonna try hirens boot cd
<nowords> wc
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Try this, I just ran it it works, sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Hirens is the last app you want.
<wasanzy> anyone to help we with the installation? if I install windows 8 first and partition the disk, ubuntu doesn't seem to see the partition so it tries to use the entire disk which is by removing the windows 8 too
<cfhowlett> !uefi|wasanzy,
<ubottu> wasanzy,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PsyKoTic> Wilee, it wants to install a menu.lst
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, I had a : rather then ; as the and
<blazemore> wasanzy: Try running chkdsk in Windows before installing
<PsyKoTic> oh okay
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, normal behavior for uefi/windows 8
<mathnode> The ubuntu launchpad sessions for reporting bugs are timing out.
<PsyKoTic> So should i reboot wilee? :D
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, menu.list is grub legacy what is the ubuntu release?
<PsyKoTic> 13.04
<PsyKoTic> That's what I thought :P
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Are you sure menu .list it should install-grub should finish with no errors and the updtae-grub should show the grub list
<wilee-nilee> grub2 boot list
<PsyKoTic> It looked for a menu.lst, couldn't find one and asked if I wanted one generated
<wasanzy> cfhowlett, so should I install windows 8 first or ubuntu first?
<PsyKoTic> ubuntu wasanzy
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, I would have to see that, better yet you can generate a bootinfo summary with this app, just run the summary and post the urk generated.  PsyKoTic
<icekitten> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/996520_174859249361788_1528664161_n.jpg Maybe, Ubuntu created its own drive out of nothing lmao its the only thing that makes sense
<PsyKoTic> What app?
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<PsyKoTic> thanks :)
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, your windows are still there, but you might need to jigger it a bit to get a bootable system.  Can't help with that ... perhaps in #windows
<wilee-nilee> sorry, lol
<wasanzy> cfhowlett: I formated the entire disk already
<PsyKoTic> installing now, gonna burn to a USB
<PsyKoTic> Should I use dd?
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, ah, well then.  reinstall win8
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, then do your ubuntu.  use the uefi guide
<wasanzy> oh ok
<PsyKoTic> wilee-nilee what's the package name so I can run it?
<Jordan_U> wasanzy: Most likely your partition table is (or was) corrupt. You can check this by running "sudo parted -l" which will give you an error message explaining exactly whats wrong if your partition table is invalid.
<PsyKoTic> oh shit it didn't even install
<wasanzy> ok
<PsyKoTic> Wilee-nilee should i make a bootinfo report
<PsyKoTic> ?
<mathnode> Anyone? Launchpad is timing out, so I can't submit my big (with big swear words). Can the installer be disabled for mysql-server?
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, Yes just run the bootinfo summary and post the url it gives.
<wasanzy> Jordan_U, no error was reported but the partition table is gpt
<mathnode> oh it's apt-get -d apparently
<Jordan_U> wasanzy: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<timriley> Hi
<timriley> I've got a problem with Ubuntu, every now and then it crashes
<timriley> I was hoping I could find the solution here
<PsyKoTic> wilee-nilee : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5876829/
<PsyKoTic> It says Vista but it's 7 (Don't wanna look like a massive n00b) :P
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Hey, would you take a look at PsyKoTic's bootinfo above,
<wasanzy> Jordan_U, http://paste.scsys.co.uk/261880
<kingbeast> PsyKoTic, make sure you change your password when you're done
<wilee-nilee> PsyKoTic, You have as I thought from the fdisk a bit of a mixture of HD's sdb shows efi, sda does not, a bit beyond my skills.
<PsyKoTic> You mean my Ubuntu password?
<PsyKoTic> ah shit
<PsyKoTic> Should i just restore MBR?
<wooo> I have made an image file of sd card. I want to read it in hex form. Is there any way to do that ?
<PsyKoTic> Open it in a hex editor
<Jordan_U> wasanzy: Could you post a screenshot of the Ubuntu installer showing the drive as unallocated?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<digitalknight> hi all
<digitalknight> I am trying to install libssh2 in ubuntu 10 something
<digitalknight> apt-get tells me that there is no package named that
<digitalknight> how do I solve that?
<Ben64> varunendra: doesn't work
<wasanzy> am currently not installing yet. I will do the reinstallation soon
<Ben64> digitalknight: 10 what
<iceroot> digitalknight: apt-cache search libssh2  is showing libssh2-1 here (debian)
<blazemore> digitalknight: Why are you trying to install libssh? And 10 what?
<iceroot> digitalknight: so find out the correct package-name with apt-cache search
<digitalknight> how do I check the distro version?
<Jordan_U> wasanzy: You don't need to actually install, just go through the installer enough to demonstrate the problem you're having (and I'm going to leave soon).
<varunendra> Ben64, checked the current version in use? (dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i version)
<iceroot> digitalknight: cat /etc/issue
<digitalknight> ah,thanks iceroot
<digitalknight> 10.04
<iceroot> digitalknight: you should not use 10.04 anymore as a desktop system because it will not get security updates anymore (for the gui part)
<digitalknight> blazemore: i need to do SSH tunneling from my app
<iceroot> !eol | digitalknight
<ubottu> digitalknight: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> varunendra: yeah theres some problem with it, the wl driver is non existent now
<wasanzy> ok,
<digitalknight> iceroot: thanks,but this is running in a VM
<digitalknight> not sure if I should risk the upgrade there
<iceroot> digitalknight: and what should be the difference?
<iceroot> digitalknight: if you use the system to surf on the internet for example or to store important data you should update
<digitalknight> iceroot: I have a lot of servers set up currently,I just don't want to go throughout the trouble of setting them up :)
<digitalknight> I am on a Macbook Pro
<iceroot> digitalknight: if you use it as a server, everything is fine
<iceroot> digitalknight: oh i am sorry that you have a macjail pro .(
<digitalknight> iceroot: yes,primarily as a server and a dev environment
<digitalknight> iceroot: true that, I hate mac
<iceroot> digitalknight: the server edition is still getting sec-updates just not the desktop part
<digitalknight> iceroot: ok,now,how do I solve this?
<digitalknight> apt cache?
<iceroot> !find libssh2-1 lucid
<ubottu> Found: libssh2-1, libssh2-1-dbg, libssh2-1-dev
<iceroot> digitalknight: sudo apt-get install libssh2-1
<iceroot> digitalknight: the package is called libssh2-1 and not libssh2
<digitalknight> oh,thanks a ton iceroot !
<digitalknight> let me try compiling my app again
<iceroot> digitalknight: then maybe you want libssh2-1-dev
<varunendra> Ben64, couldn't get it. Do you mean it is not in the repositories anymore? (version 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6)
<digitalknight> iceroot: lt me install that as well
<JuanTambayan> how to create webpage?
<MonkeyDust> JuanTambayan  echoecho.com
<digitalknight> ah,getting undefined reference errors
<Ben64> varunendra: its there, it installs, but doesn't work, no module available
<Jordan_U> wasanzy: Are you having trouble getting that screenshot?
<JuanTambayan> how to create webpage?
<randoof> Hi, can I ask a very newbie question please?
<cfhowlett> !ask|randoof,
<ubottu> randoof,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<varunendra> Ben64, do you mean modprobe wl gives errors even after installing it? Could be a compilation error if so. Which kernel version you are at?
<randoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> varunendra: module not found, 3.5.0-23-generic
<MonkeyDust> randoof  so what's your question?
<randoof> I just used the "mv" command with a trailing slash ie 'mv /home/randoof/myDir/ myDirectory' and it's disappeared, has it gone?!
<digitalknight> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<varunendra> Ben64, read the Edit 1 on that post then. You will need to follow the method for newer kernels as mentioned here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140640&p=12629619#post12629619
<llutz> randoof: it's "myDiretory" now, in the dir you have been in when issueing the mv-command
<llutz> randoof: find ~ -type d -name "myD*"
<randoof> oh fantastic, thank you so muh
<randoof> much*
<JuanTambayan> how to create webpage?
<Ben64> varunendra: which edit?
<Ben64> JuanTambayan: not really an ubuntu issue, look up html guides?
<wizrd> randoof: remember to specify the full destination path when copying or moving
<cfhowlett> JuanTambayan, this is not a webpage creation channel ... are you asking in general or about using ubuntu specifically?
<wizrd> unless you are certain about the location from where you issue the command
<llutz> JuanTambayan: open an editor of your choice, type ahead. you might want to read somethink like selfhtml.org
<MonkeyDust> JuanTambayan  type /join #html
<varunendra> Ben64, the one at the top of the post I linked to. But nevermind that, it'll just point you to the link I just posted above.
<digitalknight> iceroot: worked,thanks a ton
<digitalknight> and I shall try upgrading as well
<varunendra> Ben64, the edit was on the earlier post that I gave you link of.
<digitalknight> If it is was not a company laptop, I would have removed Mac OS and replaced it with 13
<wasanzy> Jordan_U, No I have to install windows 8 first and then ubuntu to show u what is happening. sorry it will take little time
<zhanglang> hi
<Beetoo> ubuntu not discovering hardware after fresh install
<ikonia> Beetoo: what hardware and how is it not working ?
<Beetoo> well during installation, the mouse the network and graphics card all work
<ikonia> Beetoo: can you please expand beyond "not working"
<Beetoo> but when i reboot, i get 4:3 resolution with nothing working. not even the usb mouse
<ikonia> Beetoo: ok - lets approach it one thing at t atime
<Beetoo> ok
<ikonia> Beetoo: is your mouse not moving / wortking at all, or just not working as you expect ?
<Beetoo> not moving at all
<ikonia> Beetoo: ok, do you know/are you capable of opening a terminal on your desktop ?
<Beetoo> the pointer is stuck at the center. only laptop keyboard works
<ikonia> Beetoo: does your laptop have a trackpad/nipple on it ?
<Beetoo> yes. but it also does not work
<ikonia> Beetoo: ok, so can you please open a terminal ?
<Beetoo> yes i can open terminal
<ikonia> Beetoo: ok, if you do "ls -la /dev/mouse" is there a device there ?
<Beetoo> no. only /dev/sda
<blazemore> Beetoo: Is there a keyboard shortcut on your laptop to disable the trackpad? What model of laptop do you have?
<ikonia> Beetoo: /dev/input ?
<Beetoo> i have sony vaio vpceb36fg
<Beetoo> its not only about mouse. the ethernet card also does not work
<ikonia> Beetoo: yes, buy lets do one thing at a time as I've just said
<blazemore> Beetoo: Check anyway, they're totally separate issues
<Beetoo> "ip link" only lists "lo". nothing else
<blazemore> Beetoo: forget network for now
<ikonia> Beetoo: ok, bad luck you're ignored
<Beetoo> ok
<blazemore> Beetoo: Network will be a lot easier to fix once we get your mouse working, but you *must* be cooperative
<Beetoo> ok
<Beetoo> but i am not on ubuntu now as network doesn't work. so i can not currently check the commands
<blazemore> Beetoo: Do you have another computer you can use for IRC? or do you have a wireless network you can connect to on Ubuntu?
<icekitten> Could someone give me the command life in Terminal to instal the adobe flash player plug-in
<ikonia> !flash | icekitten
<ubottu> icekitten: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Beetoo> wait. i can chat from mobile
<icekitten> Thats all  great but shouldnt it be sudo-apt install... something
<vorlket> hi i am using ubuntu 12.04 and SMART status says my DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT with WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested. Is there a way to recover the system exactly to current state without any installation?
<wizrd> icekitten: sudo apt-get install <package>
<icekitten> The package name please?
<ikonia> icekitten: did you read the link ubottu gave you ?
<ikonia> it gives important information
<cfhowlett> !flash|icekitten,
<ubottu> icekitten,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<icekitten> I have problems with the software center... it laggs my pc so much and I hardly ever achieve anything with it and I know thereare commands to get everything from the terminal
<beetoo2> Hey blazemore
<ikonia> icekitten: have you READ the link ubottu have you
<icekitten> Yes
<unitraxx> Hello all!
<cfhowlett> unitraxx, greetings
<icekitten> *giggles* mostly ;)
<icekitten> hehe'
<unitraxx> Quick question : I'm installing ubuntu (13.04, doesn't matter) on an UEFI machine (disabling secure boot actually worked. lovely Asus. MSI didn't know this success.), but now I got to the point of manually partitioning! Where do I put my boot loader ? /dev/sda (default) or /dev/sda1 where my efi partition is located. (Aha I should mention that windows 8 is preinstalled.)
<icekitten> hmmm... I'm going to read deeper but  I didnt see anything for chrome
<icekitten> I know its integrated but it still asked me to install adobe
<ikonia> nothing is intergrated
<ikonia> as the document shows the name of the search and package you need
<icekitten> Right
<unitraxx> I've got 64 gigs of unallocated space. (I've got 8 Gig RAM) Do you recommend me using a swap partition?
<cfhowlett> unitraxx, couldn't hurt
<icekitten> Fine. I'll try the software center because adobe isnt as easy as every other command lol
<longwuyuan> raring install on mbpro-late13 = fan speed high. please help. macfanctld not doing its thing
<cfhowlett> !mac|longwuyuan,
<ubottu> longwuyuan,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wizrd> unitraxx: I have a swap space of 32 gb while I have 32 gb RAM. Just in case ...
<longwuyuan> cfhowlet: ??
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, see the link for resources.  I've only used an ihackintosh so that doesn't count
<unitraxx> cfhowlett: did you see my first question ? (the long one :) about efi partition)
<cfhowlett> unitraxx, yep.  again, ihackintosh.  different beast.  for mac help see the mac support pages.  most here are NOT on mac ...
<wizrd> unitraxx: I would go gor the default option
<unitraxx> I'm on an asus.. not a mac :)
<cfhowlett> unitraxx, DOH!  right.  sorry.
<Lorra> Hi everybody! Can anybody tell me why I have a .config and a .rpmdb directories in my root directory? (that is /.config and /.rpmdb) I've never heard about them...
<unitraxx> If I take the default option, will it detect the efi partition itself?
<ikonia> Lorra: nott using ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> unitraxx, wizrd is right, though.  default settings usually the right thing to do.
<wizrd> Lorra: a folder or file starting with a dot is hidden
<Lorra> ikonia: I am using ubuntu
<ikonia> Lorra: can you show me the output of uname -a please.
<Lorra> ikonia: ubuntu 12.04.2
<unitraxx> the very default option of ubuntu is "install ubuntu alongside windows 8" and nobody picks that one either. :D
<Lorra> ikonia: Linux HeyHey 3.2.0-49-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 18 17:39:32 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Lorra>  
<ikonia> Lorra: the .config directory is not a problem but have you been trying to use rpm's ?
<sb4953> Hi
<cfhowlett> sb4953, greetings
<Lorra> ikonia: I don't have any rpm handling software, I only have I package which I "aliened" into a rpm before dpkg -i'ing it
<ikonia> Lorra: there we go then
<Lorra> *into a deb, pardon
<ikonia> that's the issue
<ikonia> that's what's created teh rpmdb
<irec> Anyone tried running Nemo as replacement for Files in 13.04? If so, problems?
<blazemore> irec: I run nemo on Linux Mint 15 with no issues
<irec> blazemore:  As do I... I wanted some of the functionality in Ubuntu though...
<blazemore> irec: You could try it, it can't hurt
<irec> but without the problems...
<irec> I will... thought I'd check first
<BluesKaj> HI all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings BK!
<irec> blazemore:  ty
<BluesKaj> Hi cfhowlett
<christoz> greetings people, is it possible to install ubuntu server in a vbox with 64mb or 128mb given available memory?
<ikonia> christoz: no
<MonkeyDust> christoz  server does not require a GUI, so I guess it's possible
<MonkeyDust> ok, so no
<ikonia> look at the minimum requirements
<wizrd> christoz: you can install Ubuntu server in a vbox but not with your specs
<christoz> thats not my hardware ram specs, i have 2gb RAM which are consumed by windows 8, my vga which is consuming 128mb from RAM, and i want to give the minimal amount of ram for the box to run ubuntu server with no desktop
<ikonia> christoz: what is the spec of the virtual machine you want to run it in
<christoz> ikonia: virtualbox doc says that i need at least 512 ram for it
<ikonia> christoz: right...so that's what you need then
<blazemore> christoz: I don't understand the issue
<christoz> blazemore: ikonia: yes, but whats the minimal additional memory to be given to run ubuntu server with no desktop
<Dinnah> can i install SQL server 2005 in Ubuntu??
<ikonia> christoz: 512mb
<ikonia> if that's what the doc says
<ikonia> Dinnah: no
<snpresent> hello!!!
<blazemore> Hello snpresent
<cfhowlett> snpresent, greetings
<Dinnah> ikonia......i there any other database that i can use?
<ikonia> Dinnah: mysql, postgres etc
<christoz> ikonia: 512 is only for vbox machine, not with ubuntu
<ikonia> christoz: right, the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<christoz> ikonia: yep, i was just asking if anyone has use it with the minimal requirements and less
<christoz> used*
<ActionParsnip> christoz: I suggest you run Xubuntu or Lubuntu in a virtual system
<ikonia> christoz: the minimum requirements meens "required" so you don't run it with "less"
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: he wants to run server
<torocatala_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: even better :)
<cfhowlett> torocatala_, greetings
<ActionParsnip> christoz: RAM requirements will depend on the use of the server, a file and print server will run fine ion 512Mb, an SQL server may struggle...and so forth
<Torocatala> so
<Dinnah> ikonia.....if say i use mysql...dan switch 2 windows os....i can open the database i created with mysql in sql server?
<ikonia> Dinnah: mysql is available in windows yes, but you can't open mysql databases in sql server
<Dinnah> Ikonia....oh! yeah....tanx a lot.
<Torocatala> I have a laptop running last xubuntu version. The laptop has an integrated webcam. The webcam works but I wanted to know if there is any command that will showme info of the webcam on the console. I tried both lsusb and lspci and it show nothing. Thanks.
<snpresent> and i just thought that  Dash  responds  too slow   when usr use it,
<christoz> ActionParsnip: i need it for web development,  not for public use, in that case maybe i should switch back to linux, i need open ssl and wamp i'm having issues with wamp about that.
<unitraxx> installed the bootloader as default, restarted, and it just boots in windows..
<unitraxx> what now
<BluesKaj> Torocatala, pastebin lspci  anyway
 * christoz sorry for the typo
<Torocatala> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877076/
<ispirto> how can i "output" the iowait without using top
<ActionParsnip> christoz: should be ok, 1 user will put minimal strain on a server
<unitraxx> if I install ubuntu alongside windows 8, both in uefi, what menu should I get to choose what to boot?
<unitraxx> grub or windows ?
<nnyk_> Hi guys, please how can i copy the output of top (or terminal commands) directly to the clipboard?
<christoz> thanks for your time guys, i'll try with minimal ram and see what happens. cheers
<ikonia> nnyk_: you can't
<ikonia> nnyk_: you'd need to screen scrape it
<troulouliou_dev> hi image viewer is always crashing here in 13.04 especially with larger jpg; anybody facing this issue too ?
<nnyk_> ikonia: hmm...okay, thanks
<OerHeks> nnyk_, use xclip http://askubuntu.com/questions/184397/how-do-i-pipe-terminal-standard-output-stdout-to-the-clipboard
<unitraxx> some guide says I should've installed the boot loader on sda7 (in my case, because I installed root there.)
<unitraxx> any comments ?
<ikonia> unitraxx: the boot loader belongs on the mbr
<unitraxx> ok good
<k1l> unitraxx: the bootloader needs to go into the MBR on the device, not into a partition
<nnyk_> OerHeks: thanks, what I was looking for. :D
<unitraxx> so what do I have to change now to get grub or so, instead of booting into windows
<BluesKaj> Torocatala, by process of elimination it looks like this one , Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<irec> OerHeks: nice... didn't know xclip
<Torocatala> BluesKaj, but isn't that the WiFi card?
<k1l> unitraxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<unitraxx> but I did not install windows afterwards
<BluesKaj> Torocatala, no , this one is your wifi , Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<k1l> unitraxx: but you got the same problem, because you did install the bootloader into the wrong place
<unitraxx> why did I install it in the wrong place ? I just picked the default option
<unitraxx> \dev\sda
<k1l> unitraxx: you just told you made it into sda7
<unitraxx> I did not, that's what a guide said I should've done, but I did not
<OerHeks> nnyk_,  irec have fun
<ikonia> unitraxx no you didnt
<ikonia> unitraxx: you just said a guide told you to put it on /dev/sda7
<ikonia> sorry, don't believe it
<unitraxx> I found that guide afterwards :p
<nnyk_> ikonia: xclip can do what i need...thanks
<ikonia> unitraxx: how many hard disks do you have /
<unitraxx> 1
<unitraxx> Perhaps I should've picked the efi partition for the boot loader after all
<ikonia> unitraxx: ok, so if it had installed to /dev/sda as you say, it would boot into grub
<k1l> unitraxx: anyway. since you dont see a grub at startup your grub is somewhere but not where it belongs. so use that wiki page to make it right
<unitraxx> doesn't it automatically look into the efi partition to boot ?
<unitraxx> instead of mbr
<Torocatala> oh, right BluesKaj, my bad
<unitraxx> but I'll try boot-repair
<BluesKaj> you mean mistake , Torocatala , nothing bad about it , we all make them
<unitraxx> I guess it can't hurt :)
<nnyk_> OerHeks: is it just me or it seems xclip doesnt work for 'top'...?
<unitraxx> (For the record I have installed ubuntu numerous times on non-uefi systems.)
<BluesKaj> Torocatala, in other words , I don't like that expression , it's not real english
<Tigmag> Hello!
<unitraxx> (Oh in my bios windows and ubuntu have different boot options, never seen that before)
<Torocatala> BluesKaj, ok, thx, i'm not native english speaker
<Tigmag> Could anyone help me to resolve a problem? It's about an external HDD, I can't mount/open it in the file manager, it writes "not authorized".
<MonkeyDust> Tigmag  maybe change its !permissions
<Tigmag> Where can I do that? Is there any chance to mount it from the terminal? And how.. I don't know about the commands.
<ActionPa1snip> Tigmag: what file system does it use?
<MonkeyDust> Tigmag  sudo mount /dev/blah /media
<Tigmag> I think it's NTFS, and I'm on a Crunchbang linux.
<ActionPa1snip> Tigmag: crunchbang isnt supported here
<Tigmag> Ok, sorry.. Just didn't know where to ask. :)
<ActionPa1snip> Tigmag:  #crunchbang
<irec> nnyk: I haven't tried yet but try:  top -b -n1
<Campfire> how do i get  error report term
<Tigmag> Thank you. :)
<OerHeks> nnyk_ i think you need the -n switch > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/top.1.html
<Campfire> webmaster have i had any complaints
<prashant_123456> cannot find smbd file in /etc/init.d/ using ubuntu 13.04
<MonkeyDust> Campfire  this is the ubuntu support channel, sure you're on the right spot?
<g105b> I've got a crontab set to run every 10 minutes, but it seems that it is only sometimes running every 20 minutes ... I'm new to using crontab, where should I start looking to find out the problem?
<Tigmag> What does it mean by "USB is not a block device"? (I tried 'sudo mount /dev/usb /media' Was I wrong?)
<ikonia> prashant_123456: its not in there any more,
<Campfire> my bad am i all good here
<ikonia> Tigmag: usb is not a block device - you need a block device to mount a disk
<Tigmag> Ok.
<prashant_123456> ikonia, so where can i find it
<cfhowlett> Campfire, that translation program is not aiding your clarity ...
<ikonia> prashant_123456: what are you trying to do ?
<prashant_123456> or i can say how to start and stop samba server
<prashant_123456> ikonia,
<k1l> Tigmag: for crunchbang support please ask in their supportchannel. maybe its a specific problem
<ikonia> prashant_123456: who told you to do that ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i just want to start and stop the samab server
<ikonia> prashant_123456: yes, but who told you to run that command
<k1l> !upstart | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<k1l> prashant_123456: use the service command
<prashant_123456> ikonia, on some websites
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok - so avoid that website, don't use it again, it's wrong/out of date
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ubuntu uses upstart, so you should access stopping/starting services via the "sudo service" command.
<prashant_123456> k1l,  service command can u show me ?
<Campfire> i got a gnome error i,m trying to trouble shoot some brightness applet
<prashant_123456> ikonia, full command please
<Campfire> for term service whats it mean when there is a question mark next to a service
<ikonia> prashant_123456: come on - you need to look up the service name, it's going to be either samba/smbd or something like that
<Enemtee> i'm having problems using prop-drivers for AMD/ATI, cause they disable my soundcard's mic-port, anyone with a solution?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, ok let me search for that
<Campfire> i read that killing service in term only temp kills them am i correct
<prashant_123456> nope no service like samba/smbd ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: how are you checking ?
<prashant_123456> sudo find / -iname smbd ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: that's not a service - that's a file name
<k1l> prashant_123456: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79078/how-to-restart-samba-server
<prashant_123456> even top cant display it ikonia
<ikonia> top ??
<ikonia> why are you looking at top
<fyksen> Hey! I just got a new laptop. Acer v7 582pg. I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on it. But the wireless doesnt work. The wireless card I got is: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 7260. Does anybody know how to get this working in Ubuntu?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, for process
 * cfhowlett ... that's no service.  (Imperial Death March tune starts)...
<ikonia> prashant_123456: I didn't say look for processes or file names
<prashant_123456> ikonia,  how to find sorry for the question
<Pricey> ikonia: It isn't still "sudo service smbd stop"?
<ikonia> Pricey: I don't know if it's smbd or samba, I don't have a machine to check
<ikonia> hence asking prashant_123456 to check
<prashant_123456> ikonia, ok
<Pricey> ikonia: prashant_123456: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79078/how-to-restart-samba-server suggests it was/is "sudo service smbd stop"
<k1l> i just showed a link to a askubuntu page which solves the problem :/
<prashant_123456> Pricey, unrecognized command
<ikonia> prashant_123456: please show me exactly what you are typing
<k1l> prashant_123456: which ubuntu are you on?
<prashant_123456> sudo service smbd stop ikonia
<k1l> prashant_123456: which ubuntu exactly?
<prashant_123456> k1l, ubuntu 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> prashant_123456: you can TAB complete the service names
<k1l> prashant_123456: please pastebin the command and the output
<Pricey> ActionPa1snip: copying and pasting the above 'should' work.
<prashant_123456> ActionPa1snip, ok let me check please
<prashant_123456> ActionPa1snip, dont work
<ActionPa1snip> Pricey: just an fyi ;)
<prashant_123456> k1l, ok
<ActionPa1snip> prashant_123456: is samba installed?
<Enemtee> come again. prop-drivers for ati/amd, no mic-sound, what's up?
<prashant_123456> ActionPa1snip, yes
<ikonia> ActionPa1snip: service should still be "valid" just samba as a service would not be
<prashant_123456> ActionPa1snip, wait please i will check
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, try sudo service smb start , withoutb the "d"
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, unrec service
<BluesKaj> ok
<k1l> prashant_123456: if you are not using ubuntu the suggestions here will not work.
<ActionPa1snip> prashant_123456: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, inatall  smbclient
<Pricey> BluesKaj: Why?
<BluesKaj> err install
<prashant_123456> k1l, wait ActionPa1snip i have to reinstall samba
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, k1l yes sir ActionPa1snip
<Campfire> ty for reminding me of cat command
<MonkeyDust> Campfire  are you a comment generating bot?
<ikonia> why do you have to re-install samba ?
<Campfire> no md
<cfhowlett> campfire verify your humanity ... who is the US president?
<Campfire> am i comming up as cloned or such forth
<Campfire> starts with a o
 * cfhowlett ... now considers Campfire a bot/troll suspect
<fyksen> Hey! I just got a new laptop. Acer v7 582pg. I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on it. But the wireless doesnt work. The wireless card I got is: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 7260. Does anybody know how to get this working in Ubuntu?
<Campfire> was that a way to make me say a key word
<ikonia> Campfire: do you need some help from the ubuntu support resources ?
<Campfire> yes
<prashant_123456> ActionPa1snip, BluesKaj k1l  yes now its working i think something was wrong with  samba package
<ikonia> Campfire: ok, state your question please.
<Campfire> does ufw conflict with other firewalls in the usc
<ikonia> Campfire: yes, it will
<Campfire> hmm
<ikonia> Campfire: you should only run 1 firewall
<Campfire> ok
<Campfire> next for aplets is there a way to check em for errors
<ikonia> Campfire: yes, when they crash they will give you an error
<Campfire> ok how do i pin point whats making the error
<ikonia> what error ?
<Campfire> brightness applet
<ikonia> that's not an error
<Campfire> 120 or so when i boot up
<ikonia> that's not an error
<ikonia> explain the error
<Campfire> brightness seems working but i have a first ubuntu screen  eroor
<ikonia> what is the error, why do you think it's to do with the brightness applet
<Campfire> with about 200 the same bightness aplet error msgs
<ikonia> I'm going to stop helping now
<ikonia> or trying to
<ikonia> as you don't seem to be able to tell me the error,
<ikonia> I've got other things to do
<Campfire> ok sorry
<prashant_123456> net status shares does not show anything
<bicyus> Hi!
<ikonia> prashant_123456: have you setup shares and started teh samba daemon ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes i have started the daemon and configured the /etc/samba/smb.conf file and at the end of the file i have set the shares
<ikonia> prashant_123456: is the samba daemon running ?
<jacta> Anyone into xubuntu and how to share a folder on network easiest way?
<unitraxx> did boot-repair. now I can't boot in windows
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> prashant_123456: how do you know ?
<prashant_123456> sudo service smbd start      job is already running
<prashant_123456> ikonia,
<BluesKaj> jacta, run sudo update-grub
<ikonia> prashant_123456: how are you installing samba
<ikonia> please give me the exact command
<prashant_123456> ikonia, sudo apt-get install samba
<BluesKaj> unitraxx, sorry , sudo update-grub
<ikonia> prashant_123456: does ps -ef | grep smb show a samba process ?
<BluesKaj> jacta, ignore my mistaen post
<Campfire> one more question i think i need to move to lubuntu but all i found is server versions do you have a direct link for lubuntu for a \old  86x intel
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes i can see process there
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, please pastebin your smb.conf
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes please
<prashant_123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877191
<prashant_123456> ikonia,
<varunendra> Campfire, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Torrent
<unitraxx> BluesKaj: while the terminal echoed promising results (something like windows found, entry added) it still doesn't work :(
<ikonia> prashant_123456: have you restarted it after making the changes to the smb.conf
<unitraxx> oh nvm
<unitraxx> I just have to take another option in the list
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes should i restart the machine ?
<ikonia> prashant_123456: shouldn't need to if you've restarted the smb daemon
<jacta> BluesKaj: Thanks anyways :P
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes i have stopped and then started both the daemons smbd and nmbd
<inkjetunito> hello. did the samsung uefi bug workaround make its way into 12.04?
<BluesKaj> unitraxx, do you mean grub menu doesn't load at boot?
<unitraxx> it does now :)
<prashant_123456> ikonia, is my smb.conf file ok ??
<unitraxx> but there are multiple windows entries
<Campfire> ty va
<unitraxx> and only one works, with has something with efi in it's name
<unitraxx> the windows 8 bootloader gives an error
<ikonia> prashant_123456: just reading
<prashant_123456> ok ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: looks enough to display a share
<BluesKaj> unitraxx, ok , my knowledge on W8 and it's problems is nil , so I'll have pass on this
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i have just entered the [test] at the end of the file
<ikonia> prashant_123456: and restarted samba ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes after that i have restarted the samba
<prashant_123456> ikonia, smbpasswd ??
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, so net status shares should list that share
<unitraxx> BluesKaj: now i booted back into ubuntu, and my fan decided to go loco
<ikonia> prashant_123456: assuming you're not got anything like a firewall blocking the port on the local machine.
<prashant_123456> no luck till ikonia net status shares do not show
<ikonia> prashant_123456: can you connect to it with smbclient
<vorlket> when backing up and restoring linux system, why is it not needed to archive /proc, /sys, and /?
<prashant_123456> can you tell me the exact command of smbclient ikonia
<ikonia> vorlket: because they are ram
<prashant_123456> ikonia, smbclient -L a-desktop -u
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i think
<ikonia> prashant_123456: I don't have a linux box to hand to get the syntax, man smbclient should give you the info
<BluesKaj> unitraxx,  one command you might try is , sudo os-prober , then run sudo update-grub again
<unitraxx> and does
<unitraxx> "pointer to TMDS table invalid" ring a bell to you ? :p
<prashant_123456> ok ikonia
<Campfire> ty varundra one more question is there a good program to deleat all hidin partitions and etc to make sure hdd really clean
<vorlket> ikonia: so those files are not on hdd but created upon boot?
<ikonia> vorlket: that's it, yes
<ikonia> prashant_123456: I'll be back in 15 - need to make a phone call
<vorlket> ikonia: i see thanks!
<prashant_123456> ikonia, ok sir
<dn5> I updated ruby to 1.9.3 but whenever I type ruby -v in terminal it list me as older (1.8.7) version
<rose76> help me for "makefile" now install  ? help me !
<unitraxx> the problem of "pointer to TMDS table invalid" still occurs, and nowhere can I find something about it
<Campfire> ty for help and patience props to the ops snd friendly help cheers
<rose76> help me for "makefile" now install  ? help me !
<rose76> help me for "makefile" now install  ? help me !
<DJones> !patience | rose76
<ubottu> rose76: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<papret>  in calc, how to count nonempty cells? how to count cells with a particular color background? or how to count noncolored cells?
<achmode> has anyone ever had a problem where portable ubuntu remix disables their keyboard a little while after starting up?
<dn5> I repaired my problem with ruby.
<k1l> achmode: its seems outdated and is not supported in here. we have persisten live mode
<vorlket> how do i do find the harddisk and boot partition numbers?:
<vorlket> 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<vorlket> 5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<achmode> k1l: can that run as application inside windows?
<k1l> achmode: nope. that is not supported. use vbox or some other virtualisation
<nb-ben_work> Resizing a partition with gparted is such a bad mistake...
<MonkeyDust> nb-ben_work  you mean, ithout dataloss ?
<MonkeyDust> without*
<nb-ben_work> no I mean it's faster to create a new partition and copy the stuff to it
<hdon> hi all :) i have an nvidia graphics card. how can i query my system to find which version of their proprietary (ugh) graphics driver i have?
<papret> say i have hourly appointments and in my schedule each booked hour is colored (the color used indicates the type of appointment).... how do i count cells with background "yellow" for example? how do i count all colored cells? how do i count all noncolored (empty) cells?
<MonkeyDust> papret  in what scheduler?
<nb-ben_work> hdon, run nvidia-settings
<nb-ben_work> ull probably be able to see there
<hdon> nb-ben_work, thanks :)
<ikonia> prashant_123456: I'm back
<ikonia> prashant_123456: sorry about that, are you still struggling ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i cann see the shares from windows clients
<unitraxx> till what date is 13.04 supported? And will the update to the new LTS be convenient?
<ikonia> prashant_123456: that's great
<prashant_123456> ikonia, but cannot access from ubuntu
<nb-ben_work> well, I guess I am stuck with no data now
<ikonia> prashant_123456: I'm wondering if that's down to a lack of netbios names
<nb-ben_work> for a while
<MonkeyDust> unitraxx  13.04 support ends in january 2014
<nb-ben_work> I'll go shopping
<anonee> hi all, about Ubuntu One, is it normal that I unselected all the folders to sync during setup, but it still syncing all the hidden directories under /home/me ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, net status shares cannot display anyting still but can access from windows clients
<unitraxx> MonkeyDust: thanks :) then I don't need to worry for a while
<ikonia> prashant_123456: so the good thing is you know it's actually working
<prashant_123456> ikonia, how to handle netbios or to configure
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes i am glad
<ikonia> prashant_123456: I'm wondering it its a lack of netbios resolution on the linux host that's stopping the linux host resolving shares
<MonkeyDust> unitraxx  http://ubuntuone.com/4ayHg2YG9X77HXtehm8Mts
<CappyT> hi all, i have a little problem installing 13.04, can anyone help? It's this error: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX22y7aC4f8
<unitraxx> oh damn, then I'll need to jump on 13.10 first :p
<anonee> hi all, about Ubuntu One, is it normal that I unselected all the folders to sync during setup, but it still syncing all the hidden directories under /home/me ?
<bgardner> papret: For your first question. you can count blanks with COUNTBLANK(), then count all and use the difference between the two to get the non-empty count.
<papret> bgardner: thanks for the attention... what if a cell contains only color? how to count cells of a particular color, say "yellow"?
<bgardner> papret: Checking on that one now, one moment.
<prashant_123456> ikonia, so the solution
<ikonia> prashant_123456: a good question, first thing I'd do is check your hostname has a valid entry in the host file, make sure your server is defined in the smb.conf
<papret> bgardner: nice of you... i am here....
<prashant_123456> can u check the smb.conf file ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia,
<anonee> hi all, about Ubuntu One, is it normal that I unselected all the folders to sync during setup, but it still syncing all the hidden directories under /home/me ?
<ikonia> prashant_123456: look at the wins support option, the name resolve order,
<ikonia> prashant_123456: this is assuming it is netbios resolution thats the problem, but I'm not sure of it to be honest
<prashant_123456> something on the website says  use security = domain and workgroup = WORKGROUP ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: you're not using domain authentication ?
<ikonia> prashant_123456: that won't stop shares being displayed or not
<MonkeyDust> anonee  about 60 people in #ubuntuone
<prashant_123456> ikonia, ok the solution is netbios
<ikonia> prashant_123456: are you sure ?
<anonee> MonkeyDust thank you I didn't even know that such a room exist, I didn't see it on their website.
<prashant_123456> nope ikonia i am asking you sir
<ikonia> prashant_123456: well, that's my guess at this moment, but I'm not %100 certain
<ikonia> prashant_123456: you could try mounting one of the shares from your linux host, see if it works ok (it should) or if it gives any help in the error logs
<prashant_123456> ikonia, ok so now i have to mount the shares right but how to please tell me the process please ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: it's just the standard mount command, but with -t cifs or smbfs (depending on version)
<ikonia> prashant_123456: eg: mount -t cifs //servername/share /mnt
<cyberwave> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<bgardner> papret: Looks like there is no native way to count cells by color or style in Libreoffice.  If this is a must-have solution, you'll need to build some custom functions to get at the cell style.  See this old, but still relevant discussion: http://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2762
<prashant_123456> no help ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: what happened ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.2/ ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok - so that is a BIG help
<ikonia> prashant_123456: try with the fiel system smbfs
<prashant_123456> ikonia, ok
<prashant_123456> ikonia, unknown filesystem smbfs
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, so install the cifs module
<papret> bgardner: ok, thank you :)
<prashant_123456> ikonia, sudo apt-get install cifs ??
<ikonia> prashant_123456: you'll have to find the right package name
<Quest> what kind of mouse pen is recommended? whats can be the price range? any company that would be nice? I use linux. any driver issues?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, how to do that
<ikonia> prashant_123456: have you got any experience in using ubuntu ?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, cifs-utils
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes i have some
<ikonia> prashant_123456: try that pacakage, I've not got an ubuntu machine here to check
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, so searching for packages should be a basic function
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes
<prashant_123456> ikonia, wait
<benedikt> seems like ubuntu has started saving my ssh passphrase to disk rather than using ssh-agent. How do I change this behaviour?
<ikonia> benedikt: why do you think it's saved to disk ?
<benedikt> ikonia: i was only asked once, and it doesnt forget the passphrase when the X session dies.
<ikonia> benedikt: if you reboot does it ask you again ?
<benedikt> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> benedikt: is it saved in gnome-keyring ?
<ikonia> as that's not disk
<benedikt> ikonia: if it survives a reboot, then it is on disk.
<ikonia> benedikt: not how you are describing
<ikonia> benedikt: is it in gnome-keyring ?
<benedikt> ikonia: i'm using xfce, so it is in whatever keyring proram it employs
<ikonia> I think that still uses gnome-keyring
<ikonia> benedikt: it asks you to "save" this key into the keyring or not it's possible you missed it/checked it
<benedikt> but I do challenge you to keep something in memory between reboots :)
<ikonia> benedikt: if it's in the keyring it should be easy to remove
<ikonia> benedikt: I didn't say it was in memory
<bgardner> benedikt: Check ~/.gnome2/keyrings for the file login.keyring.  Move that and it should 'forget' your password.
<prashant_123456> ikonia, after installing cifs-utils it asks for password but no luck still
<benedikt> i want it to be in the keyring as I only want to type it once per X session, but I don't want it to surivive reboots. Memory, not disk.
<ikonia> prashant_123456: look, you need to help me to help you - you can't just say "no luck" you need to give me information of what's happening
<prashant_123456> ikonia, sorry for that
<benedikt> bgardner: that's very bad advice for someone that is not techincally capable of understanding it, yet wants to remove the passphrase from disk.
<ikonia> benedikt: it normally asks "this session" or "perminantly" or words to that effect
<Mattix> Hello
<benedikt> ikonia: ah, thats probably what I missed
<Mattix> is there any way to use the iPhone 5 from Ubuntu?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, could not resolve address
<Xotix> hi
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, could not resolve address......so that's telling us it's not able to see the server using that address
<ikonia> prashant_123456: what command exactly did youd o
<ikonia> do
<benedikt> ikonia: should i make it forget the key via some GUI or just remove the keyring file like bgardner suggested?
<ikonia> Mattix: iphone/linux - moving target, I wouldn't bother
<ikonia> benedikt: I'd try the gui, but I can't remember the gui's launch command
<ikonia> is it gnome-keyring ?
<benedikt> ikonia: google probably knows it
<Xotix> Need to set permissions using chmod +a but it seems that it isn't available for me. Using ubuntu on virtual box. how can i install it?
<x0077BE> Hey guys, do you know what it means when traceroute just gives a bunch of stars?
<x0077BE> Like ****?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, sudo mount -t cifs //a-desktop/ /mnt
<x0077BE> I'm trying to set up a VPN and I can't tell if I'm getting blocked because of ports or what.
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i tried ip address instead
<ikonia> x0077BE: it means the router is not broadbasting the address
<Mattix> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, what happens when you try the IP
<ikonia> x0077BE: traceroute doesn't test ports, so that's not going to help
<Xotix> pascal
<Mattix> you mean none here has/use an iPhone? :P
<x0077BE> ikonia: I can specify a port.
<x0077BE> traceroute ip -p 443 or whatever.
<ikonia> x0077BE: not with traceroute
<ikonia> x0077BE: shouldn't be using that for a test
<prashant_123456> ikonia, retrying with upper case share name, mount error (6) no such device or address
<x0077BE> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/traceroute-nanog.genuine.8.html
<x0077BE> ikonia: 4th option.
<ikonia> prashant_123456: please answer the question - what happens with you use the IP
<x0077BE> What would you suggest anyway?
<ikonia> x0077BE: I'm aware of the -p option, but it's not a test
<ikonia> x0077BE: its used for UDP - not tcp
<prashant_123456> ikonia when i try ip address :- retrying with upper case share name, mount error (6) no such device or address
<robb4n> Hi, Im trying to make a Windows 7 USB from a .iso in latest Ubuntu. But when It tries to install GRUB bootloader it fails, I have tried dd, unetbootin, winusb and stil failing.. And I have a fresh install of latest ubuntu, anyone knows how to solve this?
<benedikt> Mattix: the iphone is a propiatary and closed platform. I don't think many free software enthusiasts will use it :)
<ikonia> prashant_123456: is that the right IP address ?
<Mattix> alllright. second day of use, I'm selling it -.-
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes i am checking the server ip address is 192.168.1.2
<x0077BE> ikonia: What is the proper diagnostic tool for testing port connectivity?
<k1l> robb4n: do you want a ubuntu-usb or a windows-usb?
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i can ping
<ikonia> x0077BE there are many ways, a simple direct test is to telnet t the port on the remote server
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, are you running a firewall ?
<x0077BE> K
<benedikt> Mattix: i'm not hating, just explaining why you might find a lack of support and interest for your phone in the Linux world
<robb4n> k1l: I want a windows-usb
<prashant_123456> i can ssh to server and not using firewall ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: are you %100 sure you don't have a firewall runing ?
<ikonia> running
<k1l> robb4n: then see the windows support how to do that.
<Rocketeer> robb4n have you tried the "Startup Disk Creator" built into Ubuntu?
<Xotix> how can i chmod +a get working on ubuntu or how can i "translate" it into something ubuntu understands?
<ikonia> Xotix: that's the wrong syntax
<k1l> Rocketeer: that doesnt work for windows.
<robb4n> k1l: I have done this before, many times from Linux... but I havent seen this problem before, and with all the other tools.. something is wierd :/
<robb4n> Rocketeer: same problem there :/
<robb4n> and i have tried like 4 diffrent USB sticks aswell
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i have installed firewall but not using it and it id disabled
<ikonia> prashant_123456: how are you checking that ?
<k1l> !away > stux|away|away
<ubottu> stux|away|away, please see my private message
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i have gui firewall and it says it is disabled
<ikonia> prashant_123456: which gui ?
<prashant_123456> gufw firewal ikonia
<ikonia> prashant_123456: is there an entry in your host file for your server ip ?
<prashant_123456> how to check ikonia
<Xotix> ikonia my book tells me I should do sudo chmod +a "www-data allow delete,write,append,file_inherit,directory_inherit" cache logs but i get invalid +a mode. It's a mac thing somehow and I don't know how i can achieve the same on ubuntu.
<robb4n> k1l: Why would I even see windows support how to do this? when it seems it doesnt have anything to do with windows, since its stil fails on any linux.iso dist I have tried to make
<ikonia> prashant_123456: look in /etc/hosts - it's the first thing I asked you to check
<ikonia> Koma: your book is wrong
<ikonia> Xotix: your book is wrong
<robb4n> k1l: A fresh install of Ubuntu, and it fails to make a bootable USB
<prashant_123456> ikonia, no entry in hosts
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, make one
<Xotix> ikonia so can you correct it? mac has +a http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/chmod.1.html
<k1l> robb4n: its a different task to make a linux-usb-system than a windows-usb-system
<columb> I'm about to buy SSD. What kind of system optimisation  I could make to get better performance &  SSD lifetime?
<ikonia> Xotix: why are you reading apple docs ?
<ikonia> Xotix: you are you using mac OSX ?
<robb4n> k1l: Yeah ofc, but now it stil fails on making a mageia, ubuntu usb bootable aswell
<k1l> columb: use the discard function is fstab and use ext4. no swap needed if you have enough ram and dont want to use suspend
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes made it
<Xotix> ikonia was googling for ubuntu and now i know it's a mac thing, i read it to know what it does to get an idea how to do it in ubuntu but I still don't know. host win7 guest ubuntu
<ikonia> Xotix: why are you just not reading the ubuntu docs ?
<ikonia> Xotix: why read mac docs to learn how to do something in ubuntu, makes no sense
<columb> k1l, but what if I do want to use suspend? Swap is still needed?
<Xotix> ikonia manpage of chmod doesn't list +a: of course it doesn't make sense, but since +a is a mac thing and the book refers to it I wanted to know what it does. So I'm looking for the equivalent thing for it in ubuntu.
<Koma> ikonia:  never written a book but if I will I'll send you a copy
<k1l> columb: in case of swap to disk, yes
<ikonia> Xotix: what do you want to actually do
<ikonia> Koma: thanks
<berryciderspider> People which ubuntu flavoured distro would you recommend?
<prashant_123456> smbclient -L //A-DESKTOP/test -U root now shows the shares on ubuntu server
<Pricey> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> berryciderspider: it's going to come down to personal perference, try it
<ActionPa1snip> berryciderspider: Xubuntu 12.04 for new users disliking Unity, Or Ubuntu 12.04 if you like it
<ikonia> prashant_123456: ok, that's better
<prashant_123456> ikonia, yes
<vladino> hi which bittorrent client is best ?
<Pici> !best | vladino
<ubottu> vladino: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Xotix> ikonia I just found the solution. Needed to use setfacl. Thanks
<MonkeyDust> vladino  deluge and transmission are popular
<vladino> thanks
<jehangir> im having serious error beeps .. is there a command that does a full system and hardware scan coz when i boot the computer it straight goes to bios and beeps
<jehangir> how do i check what partition table i have?
<ActionPa1snip> jehangir: how is that an Ubuntu issue if Ubuntu neverloads?
<k1l> jehangir: the bios beep codes refer to errors. see in the manual what is wrong
<ActionPa1snip> jehangir: I suggest you ask ni ##hardware the beeps are the PC telling you something is wrong
<jehangir> ActionPa1snip: well the pc was running vista and dying ... i installed ubuntu and asked to replace windows ..now it beeps at boot up
<ActionPa1snip> jehangir: the hardware guys will be able to tell you what the beeps mean
<jehangir> ActionPa1snip: im in that room i asked the question
<jehangir> ActionPa1snip: you heard of any laptops that may have hardware incomapibility with ubuntu
<rantic> jehangir: Yes .... a lot of.
<jehangir> shit !@#$
<k1l> jehangir: first make sure the hardware works
<rantic> jehangir: It's usually newer laptops though ... and support for those comes within 6-12 months.
<k1l> jehangir: because no one wants to dig for a non existing problem when its clearly a hardware failure
<prashant_123456> ikonia, i can now access shares need to put guest ok = yes in smb.conf file
<prashant_123456> ikonia, thanks for the kind help i am used to arch and gentoo
<jnhghy> how can I check what files a program/user is using while it's running a script?
<d__> Hello everyone~I need help!
<rantic> jehangir: What laptop doy ou own?
<rantic> d__: Good morning, what's up/
<Gilligan94> the ubuntu PPAs giving anyone else a 503 error?
<jehangir> rantic: compaq cq 60-209 TU
<jehangir> rantic: had vista on it sucked so bad i had to switch to ubuntu
<k1l> Gilligan94: maybe the PPAs are down
<nilsec> Each time I connect a set of headphones, I have to go to the audio settings and tell Ubuntu to use those as the speakers. Is there any way to make it default such that any time I connect a new audio device it switches to that automatically?
<d__> I'm surface pro installed Ubuntu 13.04~~~No network connection
<Gilligan94> k1l: seems like it, do you mind running a sudo apt-get update and see if it's not just me
<nilsec> Gilligan94, I just ran apt-get update and it worked fine.
<d__> Please help me
<Gilligan94> nilsec: hmm, might switch server
<k1l> Gilligan94: maybe that specific PPAs is down. like not anymore available
<d__> 有人会中文吗?
<Gilligan94> k1l: it's just the ubuntu PPAs for me
<jehangir> d__: ??
<k1l> !details | d__
<ubottu> d__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l> !cn | d__
<ubottu> d__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Gilligan94> specifically precise-backports is reporting the 503
<nilsec> In Ubuntu 13.04, when I connect a pair of headphones to my Thinkpad T430 (or any other device I've used running Ubuntu), Ubuntu continues to use the same audio output it was before I connected them. I expected Ubuntu to switch to the new audio output automatically. How can I ensure that it does so in the future?
<Gilligan94> nilsec: I have this same issue with all audio devices, seems to be a running issue
<Gilligan94> nilsec: might be worth checking if a bug report has been filed
<d__>  I will not English, I'm sorry.
<d__> I installed the ubuntu 13.04 on surface pro
<d__> After entering the desktop, shows that there are three wireless network connection, but none of them available, unable to connect to the network.
<d__> I have modified the network configuration file, now starts the system prompt: waiting up to 60 more seconds for netword configuration
<d__> Unable to enter the desktop, you need to help. I will not English, I'm sorry.
<FloodBot1> d__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gilligan94> d__: please dont use eneter as punctuation. what do you meen it shows wireless networks but they are unavailable? how are they unavailable?
<Bower^Work> i've been experiencing some incredible slowdowns on my ubuntu partition. i'm on the verge of just formatting it. there's seemingly no cause...i'll come back to my idle PC and finding half of the programs unresponsive and generally sluggish. is there any way to debug this issue?
<d__> Gilligan94 Unable to enter the desktop now,thank you~
<luminous> hello! I'm trying to have update-alternatives see my ruby1.9.3 as the selected ruby interpreter.. but update-alternatives only lists 1.9.1 out of the 1.9 series. I have _not_ installed 1.9.1, but 1.9.3 pulls in ruby1.9.1-full. what should I be doing to ensure ruby apps are using 1.9.3?
<saiarcot895> luminous: based on "apt-cache policy ruby1.9.1", ruby1.9.1 is 1.9.3
<luminous> I'm not sure I follow
<luminous> my app yells at me: Gem::InstallError: nokogiri requires Ruby version >= 1.9.2.
<luminous> saiarcot895: and update-alternatives says: * 2            /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1   10        manual mode
<guest5426> is there a trick to getting clang working on ubuntu 13.04 i386? currently it can't find system headers like iostream, stdio.h, etc
<Bower^Work> i've been experiencing some incredible slowdowns on my ubuntu partition. i'm on the verge of just formatting it. there's seemingly no cause...i'll come back to my idle PC and finding half of the programs unresponsive and generally sluggish. is there any way to debug this issue?
<Scoding> Hello, could anyone help me setup a wireless usb adapter on my ubuntu? I'm running in circles for last 2 days
<geek2076> allo
<Bower^Work> if i don't get this sorted i'll have to do development on a windows box :(
<studious> <Bower^Work>: how much RAM on the system and swap size
<jehangir> how do i run a system hardware scan?
<studious> <Bower^Work>: you can try hdparm to tune the hdd performance
<Bower^Work> studious, plenty for ubuntu. it's a software issue
<luminous> Bower^Work: how are you so sure?
<luminous> justify that claim
<Bower^Work> reminds me of a network hanging
<Bower^Work> i jhave a slower PC at home that handles it fine
<Bower^Work> not even remotely this bad
<luminous> but this is the world of computers, so your memory is not so important when debugging something that vague
<Bower^Work> 4gb..
<Gilligan94> Bower^Work: it doesn't sound like a software issue, you might just have incompatible hardware that needs extra drivers. try a fresh install first though
<luminous> Gilligan94: reinstall is your first suggestion??
<luminous> wow.
<Bower^Work> Gilligan94, i was worried that was the only solution. that's not an option
<Bower^Work> i've spent enough time getting this working
<luminous> Gilligan94: this isn't windows
<studious> <Bower^Work>: recompile the kernel to match the hardware on the system
<Bower^Work> how?
<Gilligan94> luminous: I don't use any windows
<luminous> why don't you do more debugging to be more sure of what the problem is??
<saiarcot895> luminous: /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 is technically version 1.9.3
<Bower^Work> my initial question asked how to debug this
<rosco_y> Is Gnustep a window manager or something else?
<Bower^Work> i have windows installed on this machine and it works fine
<luminous> saiarcot895: ok, so why does bundler yell at me?
<luminous> Bower^Work: windows "working" fine doesn't mean anything - windows will "work" with bad memory
<saiarcot895> luminous: not sure, but there's a separate ruby package (version 4.9)
<luminous> until you hit the right cycle..
<luminous> saiarcot895: my app yells at me: Gem::InstallError: nokogiri requires Ruby version >= 1.9.2
<Bower^Work> luminous, i find it hard to believe ubuntu is quite that  bad
<luminous> Bower^Work: if misconfigured, yea, or missing soemthing it needs, or having bad hardware, yea
<Bower^Work> :(
<luminous> better than windows
<Bower^Work> i just installed from disc and installed updates
<bgardner> Bower^Work: Have you tried memtest yet?
<martinrame> Hi, since last week I cannot print anymore on an Ricoh Aficio 220 (network print). I'm using 12.04 64bits. The message i get is "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed". How can I debug the problem?.
<luminous> windows simply gives you the illusion of working
<rosco_y> I love ubuntu, I'm happy to say
<saiarcot895> luminous: what distro are you on?
<Bower^Work> i do love ubuntu, just hate it when my programs hang :(
<Gilligan94> luminous: windows doesn't really work with any memory, they still have that bug in their kernel
<luminous> Bower^Work: but really, you need to debug this more to be able to resolve it
<Bower^Work> luminous, i'm all ears
<luminous> saiarcot895: 12.04 LTS
<Bower^Work> luminous, what do you recommend
<Bower^Work> luminous, keeping in mind i'm at work and don't have hours to spend on this
<luminous> Bower^Work: run htop and monitor what is going on, check logs, dmesg tell you anything?
<luminous> Bower^Work: run memtest
<Bower^Work> thanks luminous
<luminous> Bower^Work: confirm what swap usage is like
<flares> hello
<saiarcot895> luminous: can you run "apt-cache policy ruby1.8" and see if that is installed?
<luminous> saiarcot895: it is installed, I was hoping to leave it be until I had that app working on 1.9
<geek2076> jaimerai savoir quelle image de ubuntu touch pour installer sur galaxy tab 2 10.1 p5113.   jai reussi sur mon nexus et un gars la installer sur sa tablette p5113
<luminous> saiarcot895: I can remove it if I really have to
<luminous> infact, I think I tried at one point
<geek2076> merci
<bgardner> !fr | geek2076
<ubottu> geek2076: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<flares> i've installed ubuntu 13 and i added it to the domain when i enter with any user i try to set it as an administrator but i cant despite i unblock it using the pass admin
<flares> some help plz ?
<martinrame> Since last week I cannot print anymore on an Ricoh Aficio 220 (network print). I'm using 12.04 64bits. The message i get is "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed". How can I debug the problem?.
<saiarcot895> luminous: my guess was that it's seeing the wrong ruby version
<saiarcot895> luminous: can you run "update-alternatives --display ruby" and see if it prints out 1.9.1 or 1.8.7?
<luminous> well, I just removed 1.8
<luminous> :P
<Bower^Work> luminous, my swap is 255/255mb. doesn't sound good?
<saiarcot895> luminous: at least you had no other dependencies on the old one :)
<luminous> Bower^Work: that is why your system is going to a crawl
<Bower^Work> i wonder why it's so low
<luminous> saiarcot895: so I need rubygems for 1.9, is rubygems1.1 (which mentions 1.9.1) actually 1.9.3
<luminous> Bower^Work: I would wonder why so much oof it is in use
<luminous> not why you have so little of it
<luminous> your system should not be swapping
<luminous> saiarcot895: what's with 1.9.1 == 1.9.3? or the other way around
<flaviocc> \list
<flaviocc> \exit
<luminous> heh
<saiarcot895> luminous: while the package name says 1.9.1, the actual binary is version 1.9.3
<saiarcot895> flaviocc: its //exit
<luminous> saiarcot895: hah. only in ubuntu :p
<saiarcot895> luminous: well, that style is in debian too
<luminous> saiarcot895: ok, so only in linux.
<luminous> :P
<luminous> apologies, I come from another planet.
<Bower^Work> luminous, http://s23.postimg.org/bgjbu86nv/htop.png - anything look unusual?
<saiarcot895> luminous: my guess is that since ruby 1.8 and ruby 1.9 were incompatible, they had to make separate packages for the two, and at the time of creation, ruby was 1.9.1
<luminous> saiarcot895: sure, 1.9.1 has been noted has having terrible bugs, hence .2 and .3 releases
<luminous> so it's fundamentally wrong to bring that confusion to the user
<luminous> especially with a trick like package naming
<luminous> but alas, we digress
 * luminous tests bundler
<luminous> saiarcot895: bah, do I need to reopen the shell or somethign? -bash: /usr/local/bin/bundle: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<luminous> update alternatives shows 1.9.1 correctly
<saiarcot895> luminous: wait, did you install bundler through "sudo apt-get install bundler"?
<luminous> saiarcot895: I don't remember
<luminous> but I'll look into it
<luminous> doesn't look like it
<saiarcot895> luminous: that would explain the /usr/local/bin; that directory is for binaries you personally installed (outside of apt/dpkg)
<luminous> saiarcot895: probably through gems, I guess I need to reinstall
<luminous> there we go
<luminous> that looks better
<AgRo> hi
<saiarcot895> luminous: that's the problem
<luminous> yes, gem install bundler helped
<saiarcot895> luminous: rubygems (in the ubuntu repo) depends on ruby1.8
<luminous> and bundler is now reinstalling all my app's deps
<luminous> saiarcot895: yea, I have rubygems1.9.1
<saiarcot895> luminous: ah, ok
<luminous> sweet, it has not errored out where it did before :D
<luminous> nokogiri wanted 1.9.2+
<luminous> saiarcot895: thanks for the assistance here!
<luminous> greatly appreciated
<saiarcot895> luminous: you're welcome
<luminous> Bower^Work: overall, you need to find out why your system is swapping
<luminous> I can't really give better advice than that
<luminous> inspecting the details (which processes are consuming too much mem/swap) in htop should helpo
<Almindor> is there a way to start an upstart job after an init.d job?
<Almindor> without converting the init.d one first
<saiarcot895> Bower^Work: it seems firefox is taking up 60% of your memory, and java is taking up 34%
<saiarcot895> Bower^Work: those are the two biggest memory hogs there, so I would start with those
<ikonia> Almindor: nothing is launched as a system V job anymore
<Almindor> ikonia: of course there are, init.d is still populated with quite a lot of things not present in /etc/init/
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's run
<Plater> anyone good knowledge of reaver? please pm me, i got some issue
<ikonia> Almindor: system V is not installed as an init system
<ikonia> Plater: is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<saiarcot895> Bower^Work: you have 5 separate firefox windows open, with (from what I can tell about the memory usage) a lot of tabs open in each one of them
<Almindor> on 12.04?
<ikonia> Almindor: yes, system V init is not installed
<Almindor> ikonia: so my rcX dirs and init.d are there just for fun and postgresql starts itself by magic?
<ikonia> Almindor: no, it's launched by upstart
<Almindor> ikonia: so "start on started postgresql" should work right?
<ikonia> Almindor: depends, depends what's triggering it
<Almindor> psql is in rc3.d
<ikonia> that means nothing
<ikonia> from memory there is an upstart job at the end that calls all legacy system V init jobs,
<ikonia> but you'll need to check that
<arteiro> any, has problem to install pci wireless realtek 8190 ?
<saiarcot895> Almindor: "sudo service start postgresql" might start postgresql
<ikonia> saiarcot895: he doesn't want to start it
<Almindor> yeah rc.conf
<ikonia> he's trying to trigger a job from it's init in upstart
<saiarcot895> ikonia: ah, ok
<Almindor> rc.conf runs rc on runlevels
<Almindor> so psql is actually started by rc
<ikonia> there we go, so it does cycle through the legacy run levels
<ikonia> but it's called by upstart
<Almindor> I guess upstart has no knowledge of individual rc jobs tho
<ikonia> I would agree o that
<ikonia> on
<Almindor> damnit
<arteiro> I need help, has problem to install pci wireless realtek 8190 ?
<servercbe> Hi, Good morning!  ... I CANT make my pc start from network... and I get this message:           RPL-ROM-FFC     and never get and IP
<saiarcot895> arteiro: you might have to use Windows drivers
<saiarcot895> arteiro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53136/realtek-8190-wireless-doesnt-work
<servercbe> RPL-ROM-FFC     and never get an IP
<servercbe> any help please
<servercbe> RPL-ROM-FFC     never get an IP    please help!
<ikonia> servercbe: stop repeating
<ikonia> people won't reward people with help for just blindly spamming the channel
<servercbe> sorry... I it getting me crazy
<Pici> servercbe: It sounds like you're asking about WOL via your BIOS, how is this an Ubuntu problem?
<arteiro> saiarcot895,  thanks.
<zipper> What does reckon mean in networking?
<Pici> zipper: In what context?
<arteiro> saiarcot895, this way worked, however ndiswrapper impossible I use the NIC mode RFMON
<zipper> Pici in nmap -sL does a passive reckon
<Pici> zipper: I don't see that in any of the nmap manpages.
<zipper> Pici It might not be but what it does is a DNS resolution. That is: that it doesn't send packets directly to the IP address. It goes through the DNS server and asks it for all the hosts name.
<p0wn3d> Can anyone explain the difference between audit and tripwire/AIDE?
<zipper> Pici anyway I've heard that word too many times just tell me what you know.
<Pici> zipper: If you mean 'recon', thats short for reconnaissance. 'reckon' doesn't mean anything in that context.
<zipper> Pici Okay I just heard it I didn't read it. What do you mean by recon? Please don't tell me to google it. English isn't my best language.
<Pici> zipper: its not really a computer question. It just a fancy word for survey
<rahules> hi, is there a command by which i can see what all drivers i can use for my wifi? It's now using the wl driver.
<geek2076> jaimerai savoir quelle image de ubuntu touch sur galaxy tab 2 10.1 p5113
<Pici> !fr | geek2076
<ubottu> geek2076: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zipper> Pici nice! So when -sL is called a passive recon he meant to mean like a passive scan because it's the DNS server doing the work?
<wasanzy> hello guys, am having head pain installing ubuntu aside win 8. after installing win8, ubuntu is not seeing the partitions I created so is trying to use the entire disk. am using hp envy dv6
<zipper> Pici btw hope you'll use the newly learnt info. I'm not sure where to apply it just yet but I will.
<geek2076> jaimerai savoir quelle image de ubuntu touch sur galaxy tab 2 10.1 p5113
<geek2076> installer
<geek2076> jaimerai savoir quelle image de ubuntu touch  a installer sur galaxy tab 2 10.1 p5113
<musa> how do i know if i have been hacked or been infected by viruses. I am using Ubuntu 13.04 32bit
<geek2076> je lai fait sur nexus avec succes
<musa> i have been getting banned from Drupal.org
<musa> where do I ask questions? and to whom?
<ikonia> not here
<geek2076> quelquun peut me repondre svp
<auronandace> !fr | geek2076
<ubottu> geek2076: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<musa> exit
<musa> quit
<rosco_y> Does anyone have anything to say about installing GNUstep on Ubuntu?
<auronandace> !info gnustep | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: gnustep (source: meta-gnustep): User applications for the GNUstep Envireonment. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.7 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 28 kB
<rosco_y> auronandace: ty--do you know, if I install it, would I be able to switch between that and gnome by selecting the sesssion type at the login prompt?
<auronandace> rosco_y: i'd assume so
<rosco_y> auronandace: thank you :)
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm having issues with the time command. Below is the command I'm trying to do, without the quotes. I'm getting an error about --verbose not being a command.
<Seven_Six_Two> "time --append --verbose -o time-rsync.txt sudo rsync -zrlpv --size-only --inplace /home/username/backupdir/ /media/external133/"
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  what is it supposed to do?
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, do an rsync, and print to file how long the process took.
<Seven_Six_Two> the rsync works on its own, it's the time command that is giving me trouble. I've read the man page twice, and I don't see what's wrong.
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  better ask in the channel #bash
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, time isn't a builtin
<Christi123> hi does anyone know how to install virtualenv and where should we install it
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  it is
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<nicofs> Does anyone of you know about an open source software for an EMS control room to schedule units (current location, task, target location, ...)?
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Bash-Builtins.html
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  i never installed time and it is there
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, it's part of the default install.
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  but you just said it isnt
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, no, I said it isn't a bash builtin command.
<Pici> Seven_Six_Two: If you're using bash, you might want to take a look at this part of the time manpage: "Users of the bash shell need to use an explicit path in order to run the external time command and not the shell builtin variant."
<Pici> Seven_Six_Two, MonkeyDust: It *is* a shell builtin, but it is also an executable. So call it explictily with /usr/bin/time so that it supports those options.
<Seven_Six_Two> Pici, thank you very much! Why wouldn't gnu list it as builtin then? I skipped *blush* the examples part...
<hikenboot> can somone point me to quantal directions for changing grub timeout for when it loads
<cipherboy> hikenboot, Check /etc/default/grub; the option you want is there. After modifying, run sudo update-grub
<Pici> Seven_Six_Two: I don't know. I thought that was weird too.
<Seven_Six_Two> Pici, the explicit path worked perfectly. thanks again.
<Seven_Six_Two> I use zsh on every box but that machine, so I might have missed it anyhow.
<leo-the-manic> I'm using Kubuntu, it informed me a new version was released. I went to click it to see what version it was and it simply started updating. Now it says it's got 3.5 hours left, there's no cancel button, and I can't install anything else while updating
<leo-the-manic> Is it safe to force close this upgrade thing?
<blazemore> leo-the-manic: No
<Seven_Six_Two> leo-the-manic, is it downloading or installing presently?
<leo-the-manic> INstalling
<blazemore> leo-the-manic: It told you before the upgrade that you shouldn't do anything while it's updating, and it could take a long time
<blazemore> leo-the-manic: And you said OK
<Seven_Six_Two> leo-the-manic, then no. don't stop it. and don't fiddle with it if you can help it. go have tea.
<leo-the-manic> blazemore: I'm pretty sure I clicked the button that next to "A new version is available" and it just started going
<Seven_Six_Two> leo-the-manic, that's possible, just as it's possible that the button said "install now"
<Seven_Six_Two> err...upgrade now
<leo-the-manic> Just seems poorly designed. I can't really have tea for 3.5 hours but I guess that's my fault for clicking a button to try and get more info than "A new version is available"
<Seven_Six_Two> Pici, interesting to note, the conflict between the shell builtin and the external command is mentioned in the opening paragraph of time's entry in Linux in a nutshell.
<rosco_y> leo-the-manic: Read the Harry Potter Series
<leo-the-manic> rosco_y: Haha xD I appreciate the help but I really should be working. But it seems I lucked out. I wanted to install coffeescript but I can install it through npm instead of apt-get
<leo-the-manic> *phew*
<rosco_y> I sympothize though, it's tough when it looks like an install is hung
<mrvisser> Hey, I have an ubuntu server setup, and when I run netstat -anp | grep -e tcp -e udp, I find that there are a couple ports being listened on, but the process name is just a "dash" -
<rosco_y> :)
<mrvisser> does anyone know what that indicates?
<rosco_y> nupe, not-me
<BritishG4m3r> Hey all! I'm attempting to kill a process in Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS.  I can successfully kill the process in question but after running 'grep' again I can see a new process has appeared under a different PID running the same file. Any way I can stop this file running?
<SwedeMike> BritishG4m3r: what process is this?
<jrib> BritishG4m3r: be more specific
<BritishG4m3r> 1012      1195  3.0  2.1 5783520 711484 pts/8  Sl+  10:26   1:41 java -server -d64 -Xincgc -Xmx3G -jar mcpc-plus.jar nogui
<BritishG4m3r> that's what grep is throwing at me
<SwedeMike> BritishG4m3r: use ps -axjf to get process tree, kill whatever process is spawning the java process.
<hawa> at reboot my touchpad doesnt work... but after locking and unlocking the touchpad it works. its not a big problem as the touchpad works after locking and unlocking it... however i have to do it every time i boot my ubuntu... anybody help???
<SwedeMike> BritishG4m3r: "ps axjf" I mean
<Seven_Six_Two> you can also call pstree for a more visual tree as well
<hawa> at reboot my touchpad doesnt work... but after locking and unlocking the touchpad it works. its not a big problem as the touchpad works after locking and unlocking it... however i have to do it every time i boot my ubuntu... anybody help??? couldnt find help in any forums
<BritishG4m3r> SwedeMike: thanks a bunch, that seems to have done it
<BluesKaj> ud
<Seven_Six_Two> !repeat | hawa
<ubottu> hawa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hawa> i tried searching it...
<hawa> does anybody know how do i reinstall my touchpad driver??? like a fresh installation
<blazemore> hawa: I doubt that's the problem
<blazemore> hawa: the driver is part of the kernel
<hawa> really... it used to work like a charm...
<blazemore> WHat changed between it working, and it not working?
<hawa> i dnt quite understand what made it do so..
<Gnurdux> m
<hawa> it is working... bt i have to lock and unlock every time i reboot
<alichiman> question all.  Installing ubuntu server 12.04 LTS for the first time.  trying to set-up LVM and was wondering if there is a way to have / be a part of the LVM.
<hawa> only then does that work...
<hikenboot> cipherboy: it seems to be defaulting grub to the memtest
<bgardner> hawa: You said it "used to work like a charm" - when did that change?
<hawa> i dnt quite remember when did it stopped working...
<hawa> or what made it so..
<BluesKaj> hawa, check your touchpad options is there a sessions lock/unlock option ?
<hawa> Blueskaj... u mean in system setting???
<BluesKaj> yes
<hawa> its ubuntu 12.04 there's no such option there in mine..
<hawa> is there supposed to be???
<cipherboy> hikenboot, then change your GRUB_DEFAULT command to match.
<BluesKaj> dunno hawa , I don't run unity/gnome
<hawa> okie tnx anwy...
<hawa> what do i run then...
<BluesKaj> but I assume there must be
<hawa> i am fed up of unity as well...
<blazemore> hawa: there is a settings panel somewhere
<hawa> any suggestion...
<monkwitdafunk> Unity desktop enviroment is the default in the latest LTS right?
<hikenboot> thanks I was just about to do that I changed the wrong line
<hawa> there i settings...
<hawa> but there is no such thing as session lock unlock
<cipherboy> hikenboot, no problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> monkwitdafunk: Indeed (in Ubuntu).
<hawa> monkwitdafunk: nice name... yes unity is default with LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> monkwitdafunk: Kubuntu = KDE, Xubuntu = XFCE, Lubuntu = LXDE (not an LTS), Ubuntu Studio = XFCE, Edubuntu = Unity
<bamdad> hi
<bamdad> Is there any way to understand which repository a package is installed from ?
<Pici> bamdad: apt-cache policy packagename
<jhutchins> How do you display the LUN number from the server it's attached to?
<bamdad> But it returns a list
<bamdad> Pici: there is a list of mirrors, I wanna know which mirror exactly
<Pici> bamdad: If they all have the same version number, why does it matter?
<bamdad> I installed a package, and they behave differently
<bamdad> they are installed from different mirrors on 2 different servers
<lun> my number?
<blazemore> lun: You're quick ;)
<alichiman> question all.  Installing ubuntu server 12.04 LTS for the first time.  trying to set-up LVM and was wondering if there is a way to have / be a part of the LVM.
<ikonia> alichiman: / can be part of lvm
<cipherboy> Question, anyone have any decent tutorials on cross compiling?
<ActionPa1snip> !rootirc | Guest95120
<ubottu> Guest95120: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ikonia> cipherboy: its not something thats a strict way, the approach depends on a few things
<ikonia> cipherboy: you'll find some good advice in ##c and ##c++
<alichiman> how?  you can't create the lvm partition without having root
<cipherboy> ikonia, thanks, specifically looking to try and hack apart Xcode to get a toolchain for iOS/Arm
<ikonia> alichiman: sorry what ?
<ikonia> cipherboy: not really an ubuntu issue
<blazemore> alichiman: I think you're *fundamentally* misunderstanding something here, and I'd advise avoiding doing anything to your system you don't understand
<blazemore> !lvm | alichiman
<ubottu> alichiman: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hrolf> Is there any player which remembers the playback position for each file? I have large collection of files and they are huge files (plus more than 3 hours), so is there any player which saves the last playback position?
<blazemore> hrolf: video files?
<alichiman> read the http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ikonia> alichiman: I know how to use it
<alichiman> And blaze this is just a test box I'm playing with
<ikonia> alichiman: why don't you explain your question
<hrolf> blazemore: No audio only.
<alichiman> ikonia.  I meant I read that article already.  Sorry
<blazemore> hrolf: Some Googleing has uncovered Songbird has an addon called "Last Track Resume"
<blazemore> hrolf: I know mpd does it too
<blazemore> hrolf: In fact, since you have a specific requirement for an audio player, you'd probably get quite a lot out of mpd
<blazemore> mpd + aria
<blazemore> That's what I use anyway (mpd+aria)
<hrolf> blazemore: Songbird is a plugin for?
<alichiman> so I am running throught the 12.04 server install and creating my partitions which I can't create an LVM without designating a root partition first
<hrolf> blazemore: Oops. Sorry.
<ikonia> alichiman: of course you can
<ikonia> alichiman: you make the root "partition" a logical volume hanging from the lvm volume group you've created
<alichiman> I can't.  I can't create the lvm without having the root partition existing.
<ikonia> alichiman: yes you can
<ikonia> alichiman: you actually shouldn't have a root "partition"
<ikonia> as root should be a logical volume
<K___> Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 2 GB GDDR5
<K___> good card
<ikonia> K___: try ##hardware
<JyZyXEL> why doesn't Ubuntu 13 handle the situation where you install Ubuntu Desktop to a computer that doesn't support Unity?
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: how does it know it won't support unity ?
<JyZyXEL> it just gets stuck showing the Ubuntu wallpaper and nothing else
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: because unitu_test_support crashes
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: a lot of it will be down to graphics vendors/drivers incompatability
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: that's interesting, got a bug logged for that
<JyZyXEL> where?
<ikonia> !bug | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JyZyXEL> it sent the bug report
<JyZyXEL> did you find it?
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: I've not looked
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: you need to log a bug detailing the problem, it sounds worth logging
<JyZyXEL> you said you got a bug for it, i thought u found it
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: or check if there is a bug already logged and then add to it
<UTAN_dev> >>> Hello all. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS inside VirtualBox 4.2.16 on Windows 7 64-bit. That means my GUI is Unity, right? How can I determine which window manager is running? (I'm trying to get better window management, e.g. tiling or move window to left/right half of the screen.) Thanks!
<hrolf> blazemore: In Ario, where do I import my files? No option there.
<JyZyXEL> but anyways after that crashes, the desktop just stays empty
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: get a bug logged
<JyZyXEL> you just have the empty desktop and nothing to continue with
<JyZyXEL> horrible user experience for my dad
<blazemore> hrolf: You configure mpd, ario is just a client for mpd
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: complaining about it won't change it - log a bug
<JyZyXEL> i logged it
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: what is the bug ID
<JyZyXEL> it didn't tell
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: then you've not logged it
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: log a bug - or find an existing bug to append your info to
<hrolf> blazemore: How to configure mpd?
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: i used the dialog that came up
<hrolf> blazemore: I have a folder in which there are my audio files. I want to import them all.
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: READ the link I sent you about logging a bug
<blazemore> hrolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: also it required to input a password, the installation process didn't even ask to set a root password :p
<blazemore> hrolf: basically you edit /etc/mpd.conf
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: because ubuntu doesn't use a root password
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: this is the correct behaviour
<jeffkadet> Hello, I am very new to ubuntu (or any other linux system).  I have an IBM 570 Thinkpad with Pentium II manufactured in 1999.  I have no idea of the memory or hard drive space since I haven't used it in years and don't have the password to get into it.  I first tried Xubuntu desktop and then after more online research tired ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.  In both cases, all I get on the screen is "Operating System not found".  I appreciate any
<jeffkadet> suggestions.  Jeff
<JyZyXEL> so the regular user password is ok to use there
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: where ?
<JyZyXEL> in the bug reporting dialog
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: forget the bug reporting dialog - it's asking for a launchpad account
<hrolf> blazemore: Does my files all need to be in a single folder?
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: READ the inforamtion I've given you and log a bug CORRECTLY
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: OR search for an existing bug and append the info you have to the bug
<JyZyXEL> can the bug reporter even function like intended when the OS crashes before the desktop has even loaded?
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: I'm stopping discussion now as you are just ignoring what I'm telling you to do
<JyZyXEL> thats because the information in your link is for a working system
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: use another system to log the bug
<tgunr> yikes! I was in a folder named /play and needed to set ownership and used `cd /play' then `chown -R davec:dev .'  followed by `chmod -R g+w .' then noticed it did not set the .git folder. I used `chmod -R g+w .*' and it changed EVRYTHING under / My question, is there a app like MAcOSX to check permisions and get them back to default?
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: I suspect there is already a bug for this
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: I'd be surprised if one doesn't exist
<blazemore> hrolf: If I were you I'd leave the default music folder alone, and just symlink your actual music library in it
<alichiman> sorry Ikonia - Got interrupted.  So When I run through the installer, I partion my disks and have three primary partitions.  Boot, Swap, and LVM.
<alichiman> <alichiman> When I try and configure the lvm I receive a message there must be a root partition to proceed
<ikonia> alichiman: NO
<ikonia> alichiman: you don't use partitions, as I've said - 3 - 4 times to you now
<hrolf> blazemore: How to do that?
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: i suggest you reinstall
<tgunr> not possible
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: well, your OS isnt going to work if you dont
<tgunr> it's in TX, I'm in CA
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: submit a smarthands request
<ikonia> tgunr: put everything back to root:root 775 - then lock it down
<ikonia> tgunr: it won't be "as default" but you can reverse it applying logic
<ikonia> and fixing minor bugs, such as home directory, or mysql socket file permissions as they come up
<tgunr> thats the problem, 775 root:root is not going to work for the sudoers file
<alichiman> no clue what I was doing wrong.  got it to work now
<ikonia> tgunr: that's why I said fix the minor issues
<ikonia> tgunr: putting it to root:root 775 - means it's safe for root, then open up what you need to open/change to fix bugs
<ikonia> eg: ssh key files, sudoers, mysql socket files, home directories etc etc
<tgunr> hmm, k, have not had this happen to me for 10+ years
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: could restore a backup
<ikonia> don't see how long it's not happened for make a difference
<tgunr> i mean, why would `chmod -R g+w .*' change the root /?
<ikonia> tgunr: depends where you executed it from
<tgunr> I was in /play
<ikonia> tgunr: then it woudln't douch root
<ikonia> as in "/"
<ikonia> touch root I should say
<tgunr> but it did, I about crapped when i saw a stream of ./proc denial messages
<bgardner> tgunr: It touched "/" because ".*" matches ".."
<ikonia> tgunr: it didn't - either you where in the wrong dir or that's the wrong command
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: you sure you werent in / and used ./*
<ActionPa1snip> bgardner: ahhh nice catch
<blazemore> Why do people ask for help and then leave? It's so frustrating. Sorry for off-topic
<tgunr> I'm positive, i looked at my .history file to make sure
<ikonia> tgunr: bgardner has caught it
<randomaussie> evening gents... i appear to have broken somehting updating my os... i nolonger can control my wifi or my wired lan... the network icon either doesnt appear at all or is greyed out. and when i double click on the greyed out icon, the error i get something about drivers not working with this version.... any pointers please
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: i know, or keep bleating on and not responding to info requests
<tgunr> hmm, .. at one level down from /
<ikonia> tgunr: yes as bgardner caught, .* would also match .. which is the same as cd ../
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: yes, .. is the folder above, which was '/'
<tgunr> I'm sure I have used chmod -R nnnn . before, i know i have
<tgunr> testing
<ikonia> tgunr: yes, . is different from .*
<tgunr> i meant .*, cause * won;t change dot files
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: I think you need to research what globbing and so forth actually does
<ikonia> tgunr: if that's the cause, then you made a mistake with your command/directory
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: * will change dot files, * is everything
<Zoohouse> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop (used the entire disk) and now I want to install a second distro to duo boot. Do I have to format and partition my drive with logical partitions to be able to duo boot or can I partition now and install my second distro on there?
<tgunr> regardless, seems to me linux could do with a reset permissions like OSX can
<ikonia> tgunr: I don't see why as you can fix it just as I've shown
<ikonia> tgunr: and it's trivial to write a script
<ActionPa1snip> Zoohouse: boot to liveCD and resize the Ext4 then install to the freed space (assuming you didnt make 4 primary partitions for Ubuntu)
<tgunr> Yes, I can, but I'm sure to miss something
<ActionPa1snip> tgunr: why make it, the user level aimed at for Ubuntu is new user, and users rarely go butchering their OS running commands they don't understand
<ikonia> tgunr: then you should be careful if you are running a remote server
<hikenboot> anyone with experience upgrading ubunt 12.04 to 13.04 where the primary use is lamp, and wordpress? does the installs work?
<rantic> hikenboot: Yes, it works fine.
<hikenboot> thanks
<ActionPa1snip> hikenboot: why do you want to do that? Raring support dies in January 2014...Precise is supported til April 2017
<tgunr> I usually am very careful, like i said, first time i been bitten in 10+ years
<hikenboot> ah good point
<Zoohouse> ActionPa1snip, this is what my disk looks like now: http://pastebin.com/KNX4Rs1C
<hikenboot> ok I wont I just have some speed issues when compaired with the same install on debian 6 box. maybe I need to optimize my kernel for a vm environment
<ActionPa1snip> Zoohouse: resize the sda2 then make an extended partition inside it, you can then install the other OS on logical partitions in that
<jaenie> hi...  I'm trying to search for solution to setup xfce with multiple desktops on multiple screens, but I cannot figure out what to call it when I want each screen to have separate desktops, i mean each with its own pager.  I can do the one-big-wide-desktops across both screens.  but is there a way to split them up with the the default video drivers?
<jaenie> what would that be called? (or... how to search for it? :p)
<b7> Hello everyone. Can anyone explain why I getting the message "RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth0." when I trying to do /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<blazemore> jaenie: I actually don't think that's possible, at least with xfce
<b7> Google gives me a links to a pages where people have this problem because of multiple gateway lines in /etc/network/interfaces file, but I have only one gateway here.
<Zoohouse> ActionPa1snip, Do I have to do anything special with Grub once I do all that?
<jaenie> blazemore, hrm... ok :(  I thought it was, that's why i was trying it out. I have an OLD ati card and cannot get the legacy driver to compule
<blazemore> b7: Does that happen when you do "sudo service networking stop" followed by "sudo service networking start" ?
<heath> does ubuntu 13.04 come installed with python v3?
<heath> i'm not wanting to download 13.04 and throw it on a virtual machine to find out
<heath> er, guess i should anyway, just to verify
<blazemore> jaenie: There probably is a window manager that can do that
<blazemore> heath: yes
<MonkeyDust> !info python | heath
<jaenie> blazemore... don't say Unity! hah
<ubottu> heath: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 163 kB, installed size 666 kB
<b7> blazemore, I didn't try it, because I'm connecting over SSH to this remote server. I'll try it now.
<blazemore> jaenie: I don't believe so, but perhaps KDE?
<blazemore> heath: Python 3.3.1
<blazemore> !info python3 | heath
<ubottu> heath: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.3.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 49 kB, installed size 282 kB
<ActionPa1snip> jaenie: Unity isnt a WM
<rayray> hey guys, is there anyway to save settings from a live user session if there is *NO* persistence file on the usb stick?
<ActionPa1snip> jaenie: its a shell
<blazemore> jaenie: KDE has some really fancy advanced window management options, if anything can do per-screen desktop paging, it'll be KDE
<blazemore> rayray: Not automatically, and not easily
<ActionPa1snip> rayray: could mount a partition as /home on a removable magnetic storage, the settings will retain
<blazemore> rayray: It depends what you want to save
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: Is that the case once it's already up and running?
<rayray> installed apps
<blazemore> rayray: You want to install apps, then boot from the LiveUSB at some point in the future, and have those apps, and all their settings, as they were?
<MonkeyDust> rayray  my first distro was Knoppix, I remember you could save a live session in Knoppix
<blazemore> Sorry all I gtg home now
<rayray> i can't help but feel theres gotta be a way
<blazemore> rayray: Why not just recreate the LiveUSB with persistance?
<rayray> i guess i gotta, i was just hoping to spare myself the work'
<rayray> that'll happen, huh?
<shankarwaikhom> hi
<MonkeyDust> rayray  there's this, cow mean copy on write   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html
<rayray> i'll try it! thx.
<Guest73023> VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 ubuntu no sound please explain the process of how to get it working new install
<Guest73023> raring new install
<holstein> !sound | Guest73023
<ubottu> Guest73023: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest73023> there are a list of output devices
<lodenrogue> good afternoon. I installed Ubuntu 12 a few days ago and everything is working perfectly but just now the sound starting going wonky. Everything sounds distorted (kind of like a robot voice). Any assistance with that please?
<holstein> lodenrogue: 12.04?
<Guest73023> Analogue output/amplifier built-in audio, Analogue output/ No Amplifier built-in audio
<whoever> hi all, i am tring to get my logitech quickcam 400pro working on 12.10, can someone assist, the camera has worked previously
<holstein> lodenrogue: did you apply upgrades? and then it "broke"?
<lodenrogue> yes holstein
<Guest73023> Analogue Mono output/amplifier built-in audio
<lodenrogue> holstein, I had applied the updates and it worked perfectly it just started going wonky now
<Guest73023> Analogue Mono output/No amplifier built-in audio
<holstein> Guest73023: i usually install pavucontrol. try that
<holstein> lodenrogue: i would do the basics.. test with the guest account.. try the older kernel
<lodenrogue> ok
<lodenrogue> thanks
<lodenrogue> is there any way to reset the audio though holstein ?
<holstein> lodenrogue: sure .. you can reset pulse or alsa, or reboot
<JoTraGo> My Ubuntu 1204 on Dell Vostro would occasionally just shutdown for no apparent reason. I just discovered the Log viewer and spotted the entry that the CPU was over temp at 100Deg Cent. Can i get to the ACPI hardware monitoring interface in Ubuntu, to check more closely on this, or is there a hardware monitoring app where I could keep an eye on the CPU temp in real time?
<lodenrogue> how do I reset pulse or alsa holstein ?
<Kurza> hi, does anyone know where I can find g++ 4.7.x as ubuntu 10.04 package (i686). Default version which comes with build-essential is 4.3 and unfortunately I need 4.3+
<MonkeyDust> Kurza  is that 10.04 server? if not, consider upgrading
<Kurza> it is server, yes
<shankarwaikhom_> k
<MonkeyDust> Kurza  12.04 LTS has g++ 4:4.6.3
<lodenrogue> holstein, lol I just open up sound in system settings and now it's working properly again. haha
<holstein> lodenrogue: for pulse, i searched "ubuntu restart pulse" and found http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/01/how-to-restart-pulseaudio-sound-server-ubuntu-linux/ which suggests "pulseaudio -k"
<Kurza> MonkeyDust: no way, I don't want to upgrade it
<Kurza> MonkeyDust: maybe I can compile g++ itself?
<MonkeyDust> Kurza  then try the !backports
<JyZyXEL> how do you list the latest reported ubuntu bugs?
<ripthejacker> I'm trying to use Amarok on Ubuntu 13.04 raring and it's crashing frequently
<ripthejacker> I don't know it it's related but I feel it's been crashing more often after the kernel update
<holstein> ripthejacker: you can launch it from a terminal and see if there are helpful errors. you can try removing its config file
<ripthejacker> holstein:  shall I pastebin the error
<holstein> ripthejacker: you can also launch the older kernel and test your theory
<ripthejacker> holstein: I'll have to restart the pc for that right?
<Guest73023> http://pastebin.com/BmQqRQbx
<zacarias1> I'm unable to add a network printer. Neither by the GUI system settings nor by the localhost:631. The system doesn't find the printer, even though it's in the same Wi-Fi network. Any help?
<ripthejacker> holstein: btw the error is this:
<ripthejacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878013/
<holstein> ripthejacker: that, meaning to test the older kernel? you can choose it from grub at boot
<Kurza> MonkeyDust: I couldn't find any in the official ubuntu repos, do you know where I can find it or maybe link to any PPA. Thanks in advance!
<Guest73023> http://pastebin.com/VEreCdbh
<MonkeyDust> Kurza  no,but try the !backports, to get a version from a more recent repo
<holstein> ripthejacker: from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok-kde4/+bug/363891 apt-get install phonon-backend-xine libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351319 in phonon-backends (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #363891 Bug 188444 – playback is unreliable and broken in Amarok and JuK using phonon gstreamer backend" [Medium,Invalid]
<Kurza> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<holstein> Guest73023: what i would do is get a known good audio file playing in a known good audio player, and launch pavucontrol and route
<X98> Hello
<X98> VLC Player
<ikonia> X98: any chance you can converse in sentences rather than random words please ?
<zacarias1> I'm unable to add a network printer. Neither by the GUI system settings nor by the localhost:631. The system doesn't find the printer, even though it's in the same Wi-Fi network. Any help?
<X98> sorry for my bad English
<ikonia> X98: no problem
<holstein> zacarias1: can you ping it? or open a web interface?
<ripthejacker> holstein: thanks I'll look into it
<ikonia> zacarias1: does the printer have a web itnerface ?
<X98> Even though I am form the UK !!!
<holstein> ripthejacker: i would literally quickly install the suggested packages and test
<zacarias1> holstein: How do I ping it?
<zacarias1> ikonia: No, it doesn't :-(
<ikonia> zacarias1: can you telnet to the port to test the connection ?
<holstein> zacarias1: i use the terminal and "ping local.ip".. ping 192.168.x.x
<X98> Anyone know on how to install fastboot drivers on ubuntu ( I have adb set up)
<ikonia> X98: fastboot drivers ?
<ikonia> X98: what do you mean ?
<X98> I mean the driver for fastboot on android
<saiarcot895> X98: see #ubuntu_touch
<ikonia> X98: this is ubuntu support - not android
<zacarias1> ikonia: How do I do that?
<X98> I konw
<X98> I Know
<ikonia> X98: so why are you asking in #ubuntu ?
<saiarcot895> X98: see #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> zacarias1: telnet you.printer.ip port
<X98> I found out how to install adb here
<ikonia> X98: we don't support android here - neither does ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> X98  type /join #ubuntu-touch
<b7> blazemore, service networking stop gives "stop: Unknown instance:"
<ikonia> #android is the channel for android support
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: why is this anything to do with ubuntu-touch ? have I miss-read the problem ?
<X98> I am using  android not ubuntu-touch and I'm running Ubuntu on this pc
<MonkeyDust> X98  or rather: type /join #
<MonkeyDust> X98  or rather: type /join #android
<ikonia> X98: right so it's #android you need
<X98> ok
<ikonia> guys can you please think about where you are directing people off to, #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-touch etc etc,
<ikonia> they are not dumping grounds when other channels are more appropriate
<Guest73023> I tried| sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<holstein> Guest73023: did you try using pavucontrol?
<Guest73023> I installed it but i don't think that will run automatically
<Guest73023> I need to find it
<holstein> Guest73023: when you say "it", that is "pavucontrol" ? you can find pulse audio volume control in the menu.. or launch pavucontrol.. its not something that "runs"
<TauNeutrino> hey penguin lovers
<b00b00> hello
<cereal> anyone install windows 7 on kvm via virt manager?  it keeps asking me for drivers and i'm not certain what I should be looking for haha
<ikonia> cereal: many times, never seen it ask for drivers
<ikonia> cereal: what hardware does it need drivers for ?
<cereal> hmmm wonder what i'm doing wrong then
<Guest73023> I ran it from the terminal
<cereal> i don't know, it just says its looking for drivers
<zacarias1> ikonia: I tried to telnet. It says "Connection refused"
<ikonia> zacarias1: ok, so that's better than a time out, but it does mean it's rejecting your connection
<ikonia> cereal: where does it say this, at what point ?
<b00b00> how in bash i call to another script from a running script, but not wait the called scrit stop running (loop), and after "calling" that script, the caller script keep running forward
<cereal> ikonia, have you done 64 bit?
<ikonia> cereal: yes,
<Guest73023> it has alot of the same things that sound panel icon   sound settings has
<cereal> ikonia, immediately after clicking "install now"
<ikonia> cereal: what's saying it though, the windows installer or libvirt ? can you get a screen shot
<cereal> its the most generic screen ever, gives no hint as to what it could be :(
<cereal> oh, yea its windows installer
<holstein> Guest73023: it does.. so, get an audio file playing, and see if you can route it and here it *anywhere*.. test *all* outputs
<cereal> i'll get you a screenshot hang on :D
<ikonia> cereal: I'm wondering if you've not configured the hardware for the virtual machine correctly
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/1ugyFmCE what's wrong with this apache config?
<zacarias1> ikonia: I don't know why. I have two other Ubuntu-running computers in  the same network and they connect to the printer without problems
<ikonia> cereal: eg: the E1000 device for network cards will need a driver,
<Guest73023> I haven't been running files
<cereal> ikonia, yea possible.
<cereal> i'm not too familiar with kvm :(
<ikonia> cereal: thats one that I know of, so I'm sure there are others
<Guest73023> but i have been playing youtube music videos
<ikonia> ozzloy: looks like you're trying to bind more than one site to an IP/port, or the ports already in use
<ozzloy> ikonia, how do i not do that?
<holstein> Guest73023: that is why i said "known good" audio files.. you could be experiencing a flash related error, and you are troubleshooting the sound card
<ozzloy> i'm not apache savvy
<ozzloy> ikonia, thanks for looking at it
<holstein> Guest73023: close the browser, and play a normal, known good audio file to test the sound, please
<ashish> is gnome 3.8 is not supported in ubuntu12.04?
<ikonia> ozzloy: so it's set to listen on port 80, is anything already listening on 80 ?
<ozzloy> ikonia, idk, i'll check, but i would be surprised if so
<jrib> ozzloy: is that proper syntax?
<Pici> jrib: it matches my ports.conf
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/index/1ugyFmCE ikonia no, that port is open
<ozzloy> jrib, idk?  i didn't modify the file
<cereal> ikonia, https://www.dropbox.com/s/gsag46ll2oldt68/win7_install.png
<ikonia> the error is in 000-default
<ikonia> not ports.conf
<ozzloy> jrib, i did just do an upgrade though
<ozzloy> oh
<Guest73023> if it helps in output devices I do see what must be the pick up bar fluctuating like it is should be outputting sound
<ozzloy> this is on a debian server
<ozzloy> not ubuntu
<ikonia> cereal: $10 says it's your network card set to E1000
<ikonia> ozzloy: then why are you asking in #ubuntu
<cereal> ok i'll look at it!
<jrib> Pici, ozzloy: oh, mine looks like "Listen 127.0.0.1:80"
<whoever> need some help with getting logitech quickcam pro 5000 working i can see it with dmesg but am getting a black screen when i try to tass it in cheese
<Guest41911> ubuntu13.10 will support amd 4000 series graphic card?? as i downgrade from 13.04 to 12.04 because poor system performance
<jrib> Pici, ozzloy: erm, that's probably something I modified... hah
<cereal> ikonia, it's set to 'hypervisor default' in virt-manager haha
<ozzloy> jrib, is that for something that is reachable from the web?
<ikonia> cereal: why is that funny ?
<cereal> because it doesnt tell me what the default is ;)
<jrib> ozzloy: no, only my localhost (which I just remembered)
<ikonia> cereal: ok, so force it
<cereal> any suggestions on which model ?
<cereal> rtl8139 seems like a good guess to me
<ikonia> cereal: as generic as possible
<holstein> Guest73023: downgrade, and test 13.10 with your specific hardware live *before* you install
<ozzloy> jrib, i'll give that a shot and see what happens
<holstein> Guest73023: you are likely experiencing poor driver support, not poor performance
<cereal> ikonia, though i've never had windows xp or above complain about e1000 in vmware, makes me wonder
<saiarcot895> holstein: I think you mean Guest41911
<Guest73023> font left front right, rear right, rear rear left all 100% (0.00dB)
<holstein> saiarcot895: too many guests ;)
<jrib> ozzloy: ok, maybe it will give you some hints anyway.  What I said is not what you want.  Maybe try a different port (like 81 or 8080) instead
<holstein> Guest73023: ^^
<whoever> am on ubuntu 12.10
<saiarcot895> holstein: wrong guest again
<holstein> saiarcot895: :/
<Guest73023> via82xx is listed on http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Guest73023> sounds like you know what that means
<Guest41911> is there is any solution for 13.04 right now or will be in 13.10?
<cereal> ikonia, yea changing it to a few of them didn't seem to help.  i'm thinking its more than just the network :(
<CarlFK> how do I turn off visual effects?  system settings, Appearance just gives me "Background"
<saiarcot895> Guest41911: see holstein 's reply a few lines above
<zacarias1> ikonia: Do you have any idea about why the connection to the printer is being rejected?
<saiarcot895> Guest41911: basically, downgrade, and then test Ubuntu 13.10 on a live CD
<ikonia> zacarias1: no
<ozzloy> http://bghints.blogspot.com/2012/06/error-after-upgrading-apache-httpd-from.html jrib this looks promising.  i'll try that after this.  thanks for the input
<ikonia> zacarias1: telnet to it from one of the working PC's
<ikonia> zacarias1: it may not be a problem
<Guest73023> do you mean 12.10 and not 13.10?
<zacarias1> ikonia: thanks
<jrib> ozzloy: ah, so you are on an old kernel?
<netlar> I read an article that linux kernal 3.10.1 is now available for Ubuntu, but I am only on 3.8.0, why is that?
<ikonia> he's on debian
<ikonia> which is why this should be moved to #debian
<jrib> indeed
<cereal> ikonia, hmmm looks like someone on the interwebs hinted it could be a corrupt image
<cereal> i'm going to re-download it and let you know ;)
<ikonia> cereal: image ? as in ISO image ?
<cereal> yes
<saiarcot895> netlar: Raring will stay on the 3.8.0 kernel
<ikonia> cereal: can't see that being the case, but maybe
<cereal> i'll give a try, but yea.
<netlar> saiarcot895: so that is for 13.10?
<saiarcot895> netlar: possibly; currently, Saucy has 3.10.0
<netlar> saiarcot895: so Ubuntu does not update the kernal until the next version of Ubuntu, just curious
<saiarcot895> netlar: yes; typically, once a distro is released, the expectation is that the packages for that distro are stable
<saiarcot895> netlar: if there are severe bugs or regressions, those packages can get an update
<cipherboy> Hey, where would I get the QEMU package?
<saiarcot895> netlar: or if there is any security fix, for that matter
<ikonia> cipherboy: the ubuntu repos
<cipherboy> ikonia, package name, sorry.
<ikonia> cipherboy: search
<netlar> saiarcot895: is it better to wait a little while to upgrade after the release of a new Ubuntu version, for those updates?
<saiarcot895> netlar: I think that's more of a personal choice
<cipherboy> ikonia, package name qemu like I thought... then why did command suggestion come back with qtemu and aqemu but not qemu?
<ikonia> cipherboy: because there are multiple options
<saiarcot895> netlar: the packages for that distro has been in that distro for some time, since there is a Feature Freeze period, so I would think it is mostly stable
<netlar> saiarcot895: Just thinking for stability purposes, besause Ubuntu is more cutting edge right?
<saiarcot895> netlar: depends what distro you are on
<netlar> What do you mean?
<saiarcot895> netlar: there's a Long-Term Support version (Precise, 12.04), and there are other versions released every 6 months (Quantal, Raring)
<netlar> So the LTS verions are more stable?
<saiarcot895> netlar: Precise, being LTS, is supported for 5 years with security fixes
<saiarcot895> netlar: yes
<varunendra> netlar, there are LTS releases of Ubuntu as well, which are not so 'Cutting edge', and instead focus on stability. The current LTS is 12.04, the next one will be 14.04
<whoever> ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, need some help with logitech quickcam pro 5000. i does not seem to be working at all in chesse , but does get pickedup by dmesg. can someone assist
<netlar> saiarcot895: What is best way to upgrade when 14.04 comes out?
<ikonia> netlar: it doesn't exist for over a year - so worry about it closer to the time
<netlar> Just I heard it is better to do a clean install instead of an upgrade
<ikonia> netlar: that's up to your opinion
<saiarcot895> ikonia: technically, 8 months
<netlar> ikonia: that is why i am asking here
<saiarcot895> netlar: you can either directly upgrade from Precise (LTS to LTS) or you can directly upgrade from Saucy
<ikonia> netlar: it's YOUR opinion that matters,
<saiarcot895> netlar: at least, that's based on what I've seen
<cereal> ikonia, yup.  it was the image.  now that I'm looking at it, appears it wasn't fully downloaded by the windows sysadmin here (really?)
<netlar> saiarcot895: what if I am going from 13.04 to 14.04?
<auronandace> netlar: 13.04 is not lts
<saiarcot895> netlar: clean install or go from 13.04 to 13.10 and then 13.10 to 14.04, I think
<netlar> saiarcot895: But will I have to load all the programs again on a clean install?
<saiarcot895> netlar: yes
<netlar> saiarcot895: I can just copy over my home directory?
<ikonia> netlar: no
<saiarcot895> ikonia: incompatibilities between versions, right?
<netlar> Oh I thought you could do that, so that all the preferences and configurations can stay the same
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> but your programs are not stored in your home directory
<ikonia> and things chagne between config files, so there is no value to using the config from your home dir
<netlar> ikonia: I am just talking about preferences not programs
<ikonia> the data from the home dir should be fine though
<ikonia> netlar: the preferences may/may not work
<netlar> ikonia: wow, so all the work to set up my system now, will need to be repeated when I upgrade to 14.04?
<saiarcot895> netlar: you could upgrade from Precise or Saucy
<ikonia> netlar: 1.) who says you have to upgrade ? 2.) no - it's not wasted, you just need to pay attention/be aware of what's in the version you are upgrading to - hence why I'm telling you not to think about it now, as 14.04 doesn't exist
<OerHeks> netlar you mix things up, clean install + copy home, and upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Netlar: or wait for 14.04 and upgrade LTS to LTS
<netlar> ActionParsnip: I am one 13.04, so it would not be lts to lts
<rdeman> hi all... I tried upgrading Trac... something failed... When I run from Terminal "easy_install" Ubuntu complains that Ubuntu is no longer available
<ding> I actually installed 12.04 and then upgraded over the process of a day up to 13.04 and didn't reall;y check any of that on the way up
<saiarcot895> netlar: then you would upgrade to Saucy when it releases and then 14.04 when it releases
<rdeman> when I apt-get ionstall easy_install.. it says that easy_install is already installed!
<ikonia> rdeman: easy_install is nothing to do with ubuntu
<netlar> saiarcot895: I was a little scared about Mir
<ikonia> rdeman: when you look at what it does
<ActionParsnip> Netlar : 13.04 is EOL in January 2014 but you can upgrade to 13.10 then to 14.04
<holstein> its that process of a day that makes me just do fresh installs
<rdeman> ikonia: well I know, but Ubuntu seems to be missing a lot of its binary files all of a sudden.. they are ther ebut cannot be executed
<netlar> Mir is going to be a real big change
<ikonia> rdeman: I doubt that very much
<ActionParsnip> Rdeman: like which files exactly?
<ikonia> rdeman: show me one that can't be executed
<ding> I would have just installed 13.04 if I thought it would agree with the outdated video card
<ikonia> rdeman: I suspect easy_install is going to a website which no-longer contains the data, and failing
<saiarcot895> netlar: the backend is certainly changing, but the frontend (what you see) will mostly be the same, with possibly some performance improvements
<netlar> saiarcot895: I am just worried that there may be some compatiblity issues with 13.10
<saiarcot895> netlar: if Mir is in 13.10, you could download a daily ISO and run it as a Live CD
<saiarcot895> for that matter, will Mir be in 13.10
<OerHeks> saiarcot895, no, xMir will be in 13.04, 14.04 will have Mir
<netlar> saiarcot895: Oh I thought it was going to be the default
<ActionParsnip> Rdeman : what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Netlar : not in kubuntu and Lubuntu
<netlar> ActionParsnip: but in the regular ubuntu
<saiarcot895> netlar: so in 13.10, if your graphics card is able to run Mir, then it will run Mir
<saiarcot895> netlar: otherwise, it will run the standard X
<ActionParsnip> Netlar : keep an ear to the ground and see
<rdeman> guys hey thanks for the pointers...
<rdeman> I had to reinstall Python as root
<rdeman> that fiuxed it
<OerHeks> saiarcot895, see this fridge story, xmir is the transit to mir. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/27/mir-plans-in-13-10/
<rdeman> as sudo it failed
<ikonia> I doubt that
<ActionParsnip>  Rdeman: sudo runs things as root
<holstein> rdeman: what operating system are you using?
<saiarcot895> OerHeks, netlar: oh, I was a little inaccurate
<ActionParsnip>  Rdeman: only root can install packages
<ActionParsnip> Rdeman: what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> I'd rather see uname -a
<ikonia> as I suspect this is a VPS bastardized install
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: becoming common now
<holstein> yup. custom-buntu
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: been common for years, vendors make these releases, charge for support, people don't want to pay for support so expect this channel to pick up the slack for free
<ActionParsnip> Holstein: butcherduntu
<rdeman> I am using latest Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia : very true.
<ikonia> rdeman: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<lodenrogue> Hey guys. I noticed that 12.04 is the Long Term Support version. Is 12.10 also LTS?
<rdeman> ehr somehow sudo failed where a root shell fixed it
<saiarcot895> lodenrogue: no
<ikonia> lodenrogue: no
<whoever> what happend ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, uvcvideo does not exist
<rdeman> ikonia: Linux skytrac 3.5.0-36-generic #57~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 20 15:22:35 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Rdeman: can you run the commands given please
<ikonia> looks pretty standard actually
<rdeman> ikonia: problem is fixed though, thanks! :)
<ikonia> I'm surprised
<lodenrogue> Thanks saiarcot895 and ikonia . What version do you guys use?
<ikonia> rdeman: it really shouldn't be fixed
<ikonia> rdeman: you shouldn't need to re-install pythong and you shouldn't need a root shell
<saiarcot895> lodenrogue: 13.04, Raring
<ikonia> rdeman: so something is very wrong there
<ActionParsnip> Lodenrogue: 8.04 10.04 and 12.04 are all LTS. Notice a pattern ;-)
<lodenrogue> saiarcot895, I had tried 13.04 but for some reason the mouse sensitivity and speed settings weren't responding so I uninstalled it and switched to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Lodenrogue : 12.04 is LTS and supported til April 2017. Raring is EOL in January 2014
<saiarcot895> lodenrogue: did you try changing the Mouse and Touchpad settings in 13.04?
<lodenrogue> yeah saiarcot895 that is where I had the problems. In 12.04 I have no problems
<lodenrogue> thanks ActionParsnip is there a way to switch between versions to try it out?
<ActionParsnip> Lodenrogue : could use a USB stick or even the liveCD
<lodenrogue> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<holstein> lodenrogue: live CD's are an easy way
<holstein> sorry, i missed that response from ActionParsnip
 * ActionParsnip is typing on an S3 Mini phone
<ryanvade> exit
<ubuntu-installer> hi guys, i'm in trouble with the ubuntu installer
<ubuntu-installer> don't want to recognize a sata hd when i try to install ubuntu 13.04
<ubuntu-installer> I see the hd on unity, can access it with nautilus but can't see it from the installer
<holstein> ubuntu-installer: i would lanuch gparted from a live CD and look at the disk.. see if it shows there, and prepare it
<randomaussie> hi all i dont kno wwhat i've done... but my gui cant interface with my netwrok drivers... but they are still working... can i get adive on fixing this pleawse
<Gilligan94> randomaussie: could you please elaborate?
<ubuntu-installer> holstein, i'm on a live ubuntu. I run gparted and, on it, all seems ok
<blackshirt> hello, someone help me .. My keyboard stroke was so laggy in terminal when i typing some command ... Help me , what i should do
<JonathanLopez> Hey guys.
<ubuntu-installer> holstein, gparted shows a 160gb partition
<JonathanLopez> I know that you're professional IT-dudes tryna help people.
<JonathanLopez> but I need serious help.
<JonathanLopez> and this is making me hate ubuntu.
<JonathanLopez> ok so the question is:
<randomaussie> gilligan94: umm.. well the net work is clearly working... both wired and wireless... but when i try acess the network settings they say they cant interface with the driver
<ActionParsnip> Blackshirt: what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<JonathanLopez> How can I create a virtual webcam on Linux just like Manycam does? I want that virtual webcam to display animated GIFs and so that virtual webcam SHOULD appear in the device-selection of broadcasting-websites.
<JonathanLopez> ActionParsnip; please...please...help me.
<holstein> ubuntu-installer: the, prepare the disk there.. assuming you need to shrink a partition or whatever
<JonathanLopez> holstein; hi.
<JonathanLopez> yo holstein, How can I create a virtual webcam on Linux just like Manycam does? I want that virtual webcam to display animated GIFs and so that virtual webcam SHOULD appear in the device-selection of broadcasting-websites.
<Gilligan94> randomaussie: can you access it from the terminal?
<holstein> JonathanLopez: ?
<JonathanLopez> randomaussie: How can I create a virtual webcam on Linux just like Manycam does? I want that virtual webcam to display animated GIFs and so that virtual webcam SHOULD appear in the device-selection of broadcasting-websites.
<ActionParsnip> Jonathanlopez: not something I've ever done
<holstein> JonathanLopez: you just ask the channel, generally, and a volunteer will help.. dont re-ask please
<JonathanLopez> alright.
<JonathanLopez> I will ask it once last time.
<JonathanLopez> the main question of #ubuntu is: How can I create a virtual webcam on Linux just like Manycam does? I want that virtual webcam to display animated GIFs and so that virtual webcam SHOULD appear in the device-selection of broadcasting-websites.
<randomaussie> I can surf te net from my gui... but i can interface with the driver settings.. i dont know how to do it from terminal... i look it up hang on
<holstein> JonathanLopez: assume no one knows what manycam is, not wants to search it
<JonathanLopez> I shall appreciate if anybody can help me, thanks in advance.
<JonathanLopez> :)
<Gilligan94> JonathanLopez: you dont need to reask it we can all see the previous questions
<randomaussie> cant interface****
<ubuntu-installer> holstein, i've already done all I can. I can partition it, resize it, delete partition and create a new partition table. But when i launch the installer it shows no partition, hd or not partitioned space
<holstein> !alternate | ubuntu-installer
<ubottu> ubuntu-installer: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<JonathanLopez> have you guys ever dealt with webcam-stuff on ubuntu?
<JonathanLopez> any of you?
<holstein> !patience | JonathanLopez
<ubottu> JonathanLopez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackshirt> actionparsnip, i'm using 13.04
<holstein> !mini | ubuntu-installer
<ubottu> ubuntu-installer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gilligan94> randomaussie: do you get anything from typing ifconfig in the terminal?
<JonathanLopez> !patience | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<JonathanLopez> right back at'cha, holstein
<ActionParsnip> Randomaussie: do you mean samba shares on windows?
<JonathanLopez> lol
<ActionParsnip> Blackshirt : what is the output of the command please
<lodenrogue> Do you guys know when 13.04 will become LTS?
<randomaussie> no i just mean the network icon in the top right corner says it cant interface with the drivers
<ActionParsnip> Lodenrogue : never
<lodenrogue> ActionParsnip, ?
<holstein> lodenrogue: it doesnt.. 14.04 will be LTS.. 12.04 is LTS>. 10.04 was for the desktop
<lodenrogue> oh so only the even numbers I get it
<Pici> Every 2 years.
<randomaussie> well an ifconfig reports everything correctly
<holstein> JonathanLopez: many use webcams on ubuntu.. what specfically are you trying to do? share a webcam from another machine?
<randomaussie> 'i have 2 seperate ipaddress one for each adapter
<lodenrogue> ok. So then some time around april of 2015 .
<ubuntu-installer> holstein, sorry, but if i see it with nautilus and i can work on it, why with mini or alternate things may change?
<holstein> ubuntu-installer: the mini iso is quite small, and will offer an alternative
<JonathanLopez> holstein; I'll put it directly; I wanna troll people on omegle.com
<JonathanLopez> I want a virtual-webcam to show GIFs
<holstein> JonathanLopez: assume i dont use omegle.com, and i dont want to search
<JonathanLopez> like /dev/video2 <--- i want this, to show lol.gif
<JonathanLopez> like a output thingy
<ActionParsnip> Lodenrogue : a release doesn’t become LTS.  It is either LTS or not.  I showed you the pattern of releases which are LTS
<holstein> JonathanLopez: i use "show desktop" where that is available.. otherwise, i would ask omegle for support
<ActionParsnip> Lodenrogue : April 2014
<JonathanLopez> omegle.com is a website, holstein.
<JonathanLopez> I want to troll girls on there.
<JonathanLopez> with gifs.
<saiarcot895> lodenrogue: hence, 14.04 (year.month)
<ActionParsnip> Lodenrogue : loads at the version number
<JonathanLopez> actionparsnip; are you the leading helper-dude at #ubuntu?
<lodenrogue> interesting
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: no i just mena configuring my adapters.. i can access everything and i have 2 ip adressed (one for each adapter) i just can configure my adapters
<holstein> JonathanLopez: maybe a volunteer will be intertested in assisting you with that.. i use "share desktop" from skype and google hangouts for that functionality.. i would as omegle how you are supposed to do that
<ActionParsnip> Jonathanlopez: I'm highest on launchpad
<JonathanLopez> oh, that's interesting.
<holstein> JonathanLopez: this channel is not for omegle support
<JonathanLopez> ActionParsnip>holstein
<JonathanLopez> holstein, this situation makes ubuntu-users leave ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Randomaussie: sounds like you need a persistent route setting
<JonathanLopez> I've seen many guys leaving ubuntu because linux sucks at streaming gifs thru webcam.
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip
<holstein> JonathanLopez: this has nothing to do with ubuntu, however...
<JonathanLopez> I am just refreshing your senses, holstein.
<holstein> JonathanLopez: i have never heard of streaming a gif through a webcam
<JonathanLopez> since your mind is full 0x92.
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: i thought it was a driver thing... not a route thing
<b00b00> can i do something like this: cat file_temp.txt |sed "s/\$VAR/`cat file_var_to_replace`/" > file.txt ?
<ActionParsnip> Randomaussie : make sure the IPs are in different subnets
<holstein> !ot | JonathanLopez
<ubottu> JonathanLopez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JonathanLopez> holstein, do you know v4l2loopback?
<holstein> JonathanLopez: i use desktop sharing for that
<holstein> JonathanLopez: yes.. i use that in vlc
<JonathanLopez> yes dude
<JonathanLopez> v4l2loopback
<JonathanLopez> can do that
<JonathanLopez> and mplayer
<Pici> !enter | JonathanLopez
<FloodBot1> JonathanLopez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> JonathanLopez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<holstein> JonathanLopez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935247
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: no they arent.. because they are both responding to the same dhcp server... and i cant access the network settings in the gui to disable one of hte adapters
<holstein> JonathanLopez: webcam studio is suggested http://www.ws4gl.org/webcamstudio-for-gnu-linux/download/installing-on-ubuntu
<JonathanLopez> holstein, webcamstudio is fucked up
<JonathanLopez> its saying "no output"
<holstein> !language | JonathanLopez
<ubottu> JonathanLopez: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JonathanLopez> how can I fix that
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: ut even when i unplug the wire for my lan and just use wireless i still cant open network seettings
<b00b00> why i get this error: "sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unknown option to `s'" , for running this : "cat file_temp.txt |sed "s/\$VAR/`cat file_var_to_replace`/" > file.txt"
<JonathanLopez> holstein, at the bottom, webcamstudio says "no output"
<ActionParsnip> Randomaussie : that's why then. Which interface is used if they both go to the same network.  Having both connected doesn’t make it faster
<JonathanLopez> guys
<JonathanLopez> have any of you guys know webcamstudio?
<JonathanLopez> why does webcamstudio say "no output"
<holstein> JonathanLopez: i dont need the functionality you seek in the web application you need it in, so i havent needed to do that.. this is not "webcamstudio" support either
<ActionParsnip> Jonathanlopez : nobody knows.  Try asking later
<holstein> !info webcamstudio
<JonathanLopez> I can't do shit on webcamstudio cause it gives me this stupid thing, "no output"
<ubottu> Package webcamstudio does not exist in raring
<JonathanLopez> lol
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: wasnt anythign about making it faster.... but before i did a ubuntu update i could have them both connected/active and pick a primary device... i cant do that now.. i cant do anything networky
<JonathanLopez> wheres the webcamstudio support channel
<holstein> JonathanLopez: please watch your language here, as i asked before
<JonathanLopez> holstein; sorry
<Ari-Yang> JonathanLopez, I think it's #webcamstudio ?
<ActionParsnip> Randomaussie : you are confusing routing so the packets go nowhere
<JonathanLopez> lol
<holstein> JonathanLopez: here is the link again to the webcam site http://www.ws4gl.org/
<clue_h> there is no #webcamstudio room i checked lol
<randomaussie> well i'm just using the wireless right now and i still have the same problem
<JonathanLopez> lol
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: well i'm jst using hte wireless right now... and i still have hte problem
<JonathanLopez> clue_h; let's travel thru the cloudy mountains of the internet.
<JonathanLopez> and sail.
<Ari-Yang> JonathanLopez, while you wait for someone to get to you, I suggest googling, you might find a solution
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: i have some kind of software/driver clash.. they are complaining about versions
<JonathanLopez> me & clue-h are gonna go out for some boatsailing
<holstein> !ot | JonathanLopez
<ubottu> JonathanLopez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<varunendra> randomaussie, what kind of complain? Do you get some error message? (sorry if you already posted, I just came back)
<b00b00> what is the right syntax for running command in sed for replace a word like this: sed "s/\$VAR/`cat file_var_to_replace`/"
<clue_h> JonathanLopez, do you know of a sailing sim for ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<varunendra> b00b00, don't escape the $ if you are using double quotes.
<JonathanLopez> yes clue_h.
<JonathanLopez> clue_h, do you got jabber
<randomaussie> varunedra: my gui has lost the ability to change the settings, but both network devices are still working and allowing me internet acces
<b00b00> varunendra: my problem is it working fine on ubuntu, but not in centos... any idea?
<varunendra> randomaussie, do these interfaces also appear in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<JonathanLopez> fuck you all
<JonathanLopez> I WILL FUCK YOUR MOTHER
<JonathanLopez> OHHHHHHHHHHH
<JonathanLopez> FUCK YOUUUUUUU
<FloodBot1> JonathanLopez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunendra> b00b00, the best place to ask would be #centos then. I've no idea about it btw.
<JonathanLopez> your mother ass
<JonathanLopez> fucked by me
<JonathanLopez> ooohhhh
<FloodBot1> JonathanLopez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b00b00> ok, thanks
<cipherboy> Question, anyone know how to get disk status (SMART/etc) on drives which don't support SMART?
<randomaussie> varunendra: no they dont
<clue_h> disk utility from the hud
<clue_h> view smart status
<cipherboy> clue_h, this drive doesn't support SMART for whatever reason.
<OerHeks> cipherboy, not, same as you turn smart off, no tool can handle that
<varunendra> randomaussie, using the default Network Manager?
<whoever> hi all , weird my back usb ports work, as well as my front, but if i plug my webcam into the back usb , the webcam will not work, if i plug it into the fron usb it will work can someone assist
<cipherboy> k, thanks, perhaps I will play with seeing if I can get fsck to check it and report back without changing.
<whoever> i would like to have my webcam plugged into the back
<randomaussie> varunendra: using default everything expect i downloaded the regular gnome interface.. every change for off the distro of 13.04 was from the main servers
<Joe_S> Hi? I'm new to IRC and Ubuntu and im having trouble installing it.
<clue_h> Joe_S, at what point does it become an issue in the installation process
<randomaussie> varunendra: also switching back ot the default gui changes nothing
<Joe_S> It says *Starting mount network filesystems then *stopping mount netword firesystems then ecpid: exiting then speech-dispather disabled; edit /etc/defualt/speetch-dispatcher then * Asking all remaining prosesses terminate, sorry if thats confusing i can get a picture
<whoever> thats odd my camera just doesn't like one of the usb ports i just switched the usb my phone cord was in with my webcam
<whoever> and it works now
<Joe_S> If this helps, http://gyazo.com/95ee5bc66094831ef3974a09ca77d865
<jaenie> Hello again... I've been able to install the nvidia drivers... I have separate desktops now, but the mouse will not move to the second desktop :(  the cursor, when move to the right towards "screen 1" just wraps back to the left of "screen 0"
<jaenie> its been so frustrating... and I'm so close now!
<clue_h> Joe_S, so youre installing ubuntu in a vm? it appears to hang at that point is this true?
<jaenie> any ideas how to get the mouse to go to the 2nd screen?
<Joe_S> Yes.
<Joe_S> It also says [OK] next the text but Its cropped out.
<clue_h> Have you considered installing ubuntu through virtualbox to see if it is an issue with the current software youre using to do this
<Joe_S> No, i'm going to try that.
<varunendra> randomaussie, please post the pastebin link to the output of : "nm-tool && cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf && ifconfig -a && nmcli con && nmcli nm"
<blackshirt> !info root-system-bin
<ubottu> root-system-bin (source: root-system): Numerical data analysis framework - general applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.34.00-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 52 kB, installed size 241 kB
<agliodbs> quick question: if a service start fails on ubuntu, where does it log why it failed?
<clue_h> agliodbs, i'd try the kern.log
<Joe_S> Ok its booting in VB.
<agliodbs> clue_h: nothin'
<clue_h> agliodbs, which service are we talking about
<Joe_S> It worked! It says try/install Ubuntu, what would you recommend?
<agliodbs> clue_h: pgbouncer
<agliodbs> clue_h: it'
<agliodbs> service pgbouncer start is exiting with success, but it's not creating a log file, and it's not running
<R1ck> hey. anybody know if it is possible when using screen sharing (vine i think) in Ubuntu 12.04 whether it is possible to connect to a specific "monitor"? I have a dual-monitor setup, but when logging in with vnc from my 15" laptop it's very annoying to have to scroll for every little thing
<clue_h> Joe_S, you could try it first to see what you feel and if you have enough disk space etc install.
<Joe_S> Thank you clue :)
<agliodbs> clue_h: if a service start fails before it gets to logging to the application log, where does the reason for failure get logged?
<clue_h> agliodbs, i have to admit im not sure but i was just looking at the man pages for that process and it is not one i have used. it seems it wont start if the configuration file is not present or incomplete, sorry i can add no more
<agliodbs> yeah, I'd just like to get the error message so I'd know what to fix
<agliodbs> and the linux folks wonder why admins hate "service X start"
<agliodbs> clue_h: thanks anyway!
<clue_h> s'all good :]
<usr13> agliodbs: I suppose it would depend on the service itself, and how it is configured,  whether it will log anything or not.
<usr13> agliodbs: And how it is started etc.
<usr13> agliodbs: (It's a bit of speculation since we do not know what the service is.)
<agliodbs> usr13: what I'm saying is that if service can't get to the point of starting the service so that it does it's own logs, there should be a centralized location where service start failures get logged
<agliodbs> usr13: pgbouncer, I said above
<usr13> agliodbs:  You could do:   tail -f /var/log/syslog
<usr13> and start it and see what you see.
<agliodbs> usr13: so if the service start failure is being logged, it should be logged to syslog?
<usr13> agliodbs: I don't know.
<agliodbs> usr13: nobody does, apparently.  I strongly suspect that's because the answer is "nowhere"
<usr13> agliodbs: You might want to look at the man file
<usr13> agliodbs: "logfile - Specifies log file. Log file is kept open so after rotation kill -HUP or on console RELOAD; should be done. Note: On Windows machines, the service must be stopped and started.
<usr13> Default: not set.
<agliodbs> usr13: bingo
<usr13> agliodbs: logfile = pgbouncer.log
<usr13> pidfile = pgbouncer.pid
<agliodbs> usr13: wait, which logfile are you talking about?
<agliodbs> usr13: I already figured out why pgbouncer was broken -- it was a permissions issue.  I'm just really annoyed that there was no way to find that out from the service failure
<usr13> auth_file = users.txt
<usr13> admin_users = someuser
<usr13> -u user -- Switch to the given user on startup.
<clue_h> agliodbs, this channel may help #postgresql-apt
<CezarySE> hello witam
<usr13> agliodbs: If a service like "pgbouncer" has trouble starting, you could also try firing up it's scipt from a terminal and see if anything shows there.
<usr13> agliodbs: ^^^^ Just FYI, (you already know what the problem is so.....)
<agliodbs> usr13: like I said, I fixed the problem.  I'm just complaining about the opaqueness of upstart now.
<usr13> agliodbs: I don't think it is a problem with upstart.
<usr13> ... I mean, because it just runs a script.
<DigeratiW>  question....my lock screen shows 24 hour time and I want it to show 12 hour time and I have set it to 12 hour in the settings
<usr13> agliodbs: If the script is lacking in some way, the service has not been configured properly, or something to that effect, it is not upstart's job to trouble-shoot, it just runs scripts.
<DigeratiW> any ideas?
<studious> <DigeratiW: edit timezone
<ClavierPerdu> q
<ClavierPerdu> quit
<usr13> Try /quiit  or /leave  or /exit
<DigeratiW> i did that studious
<usr13> For private channel /q
<DigeratiW> from the unity menu, I select the gear and in there time and date, its correct
<sylvester> hy all
<negev> hi, i'm running 12.04.  my root partition shows at 100% full with 0 bytes available in df -h, but it's not because i can still write files to it
<negev> inode usage is 1%
<negev> tried rebooting and it's the same
<negev> any ideas?
<schoppenhauer> negev, did you run fsck?
<OerHeks> negev delete some old kernels trough softwarecenter/synaptic
<negev> i can't run fsck while root is mounted
<negev> OerHeks: why would old kernels cause incorrect usage to be shown?
<schoppenhauer> negev: livecd
<negev> the box is remote
<trism> DigeratiW: my guess would be it is controlled by the gnome key instead, try running dconf-editor, and changing org.gnome.desktop.interface clock-format
<negev> and brand new, so unlikely to be corrupted
<lonewulf85> Hello everyon I cannot boot into the normal Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. When I login I go directly to 2d HELP pleas....
<puddy> hey all, if I'm a windows developer guy transitioning over to linux / ubuntu what should I know about working with ubuntu as a developer? Any decent resources to read from?
<lonewulf85> puddy, You can do a google search for linux programming for beginners.
<lonewulf85> Anyone please no other option then 2d at logon please help
<usr13> negev: shutdown -rF    #To reboot and force filesystem check
<lonewulf85> puddy, also if you are going to be developing programs for Ubuntu you might also want to look for as much info as you can find for .deb packages and dpkg
<puddy> hm let me rephrase
<puddy> i'm not going to be developing ubuntu apps per se, more like working on an ubuntu system developing web apps, so i think i need more of like a general user's guide for ubuntu that's geared towards someone who knows computers but not linux systems so well
<clue_h> puddy http://tldp.org/ has alot of guides
<usr13> negev: Correction:  sudo shutdown -F now
<puddy> oooo sweet clue_h
<puddy> thank you
<lonewulf85> puddy, then in that case go to www.ubuntu.com download ubuntu along with wubi, I would go for the lts version the current lts is 12.04. Run the wubi file in windows and install ubuntu like a windows program then just explore ubuntu after the reboot. Get used to the look and feel of it then start with the usual html5 programming or what ever you like.
<puddy> yeah sounds like a play lonewulf85
<puddy> although i think i might install it in a vm, keep my main drive clean
<puddy> sounds like a plan*
<lonewulf85> puddy, good luck I will be starting web design in august. :)
<rjdohnert> Hey guys how are you doing
<puddy> lonewulf85: thanks.  I do web dev for a living, but on a windows stack. Kind of want to change things up for a side project - using python on a linux stack
<clue_h> puddy cool ubuntu is great for using python, i never looked back
<lonewulf85> puddy, Vmware is another great choice but I have found that with vm the ubuntu system seems to be a little slow.
<cipherboy> puddy, however you do want to install it (personally I recommend full install, but that is me), but think about running a LAMP server.
<puddy> cipherboy: linux / apache / mysql / php ?
<lonewulf85> puddy, I have been using Ubuntu since the first the 8.04 release I still use windows a lot mostly because I need to for my CIS class.
<clue_h> cipherboy, did you ask about smart config for your hard drive
<clue_h> i tried sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda on mine to view it
<agliodbs> usr13: right, I'm just saying that I should have to play a guessing game.  there's only two places I should have to look: some centralized system log, and the application's own log.  I shouldn't have to guess where else the service failure might have been logged
<cipherboy> puddy,  yep.
<cipherboy> clue_h, I did, but disk didn't support it. Turns out might be a different problem with the drive, currently dding it. 28h to copy..
<clue_h> wow, good luck with it
<_joey> what happened to ia32-libs package? I cannot install it.
<mumpitze1> !multiarch
<mumpitze1> _joey: well, distros are now multiarch capable so ia32libs is not needed anymore
<rjdohnert> Any plymouth programmers in here today?
<_joey> not needed by whom?
<adamk> _joey: What error are you getting?  It's definitely available in 13.04.
<_joey> The commercial application depends on i32-libs
<_joey> IBM SPSS
<_joey> ubuntu used to be a cool distro
<_joey> now, it's just getting #*%$Y$
<adamk> _joey: If you want help, answer the question, and stop being beligerant.
<rjdohnert> Give OS4 OpenLinux a try, its Ubuntu without all the %$%^& http://www.os4online.com
<mumpitze1> rjdohnert: please stop doing that if you want to stay around
<checoimg> I like Ubuntu just like it is
<_joey> adamk: dick-head, piss off
<adamk> You're saying that to the one guy who actually tried to help you...  Nice.
<rjdohnert> Well hell, I was going to pay someone to do a Plymouth theme for me, no takers guess I'll go somehwere else.  PEACE
<studious> WARRRRRRR
<studious> EVERYONE ATTACK EVERYONE, NOW!!!!
<Swervz> Hi
<Swervz> I installed the windows fonts to ubuntu, how can i get firefox to use them?
<cipherboy> _joey, http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ia32-libs perhaps, but http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ia32-libs for sure.
<cipherboy> Swervz, explain a bit more if you could. Firefox to use them how?
<ezra-s> all ibm stuff is outdated, you probably are not supposed to use 13.04 with it
<_joey> cipherboy: thanks
<ezra-s> if the software is supported for ubuntu at all that is
<cipherboy> _joey, no problem
<Swervz> As the default font
<cipherboy> ezra-s, most of the more popular ones work, lotus notes, sametime, etc. Not sure about some of these lesser common packages.
<Swervz> I got them from sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ezra-s> cipherboy, work? you're kidding right?
<cipherboy> Swervz, so they show up say, in an office suite or Gedit for use?
<ezra-s> cipherboy, they work with lots of touching
<Swervz> yes
<Swervz> What is the  default font in windows
<cipherboy> ezra-s, works is a loose term.
<Swervz> ?
<ezra-s> including repackaging and removing dependencies, installing packages manually, etc..
<ezra-s> cipherboy, you bet :)
<Guerrilla_> what does use secure connection SSL do
<Guerrilla_> hide ip
<Guerrilla_> please PM me with answer
<Guerrilla_> i've gotta run
<FloodBot1> Guerrilla_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezra-s> cipherboy, internally they probably already have packages for ubuntu 12.10 64 bits
<ezra-s> but those are not the ones you can download from ibm.com
<cipherboy> Swervz, if you go to Firefox's Preferences box (Edit->Preferences) and then go to content, you can see fonts and colors.
<Swervz> ahh thanks
<ezra-s> Guerrilla_, what are you talking about exactly?
<cipherboy> Swervz, you could set it there from your preferences, and if you go to advanced, you can have more options there. However, this only does stuff if websites don't set a default font, so for most of the internet, you won't see any changse.
<lonewulf85> Hello I added a ppa it froze my system then I had to boot into ubuntu-2d to get rid of the ppa and fix my system now ubuntu is not available at login only ubuntu-2d help
<cipherboy> *changes
<Swervz> ok thanks
<cipherboy> Swervz, However, if you really really insist on using which ever fonts you choose on webpages, you could override them all (content->advanced, and dechecking the box which says allow pages to choose their own fonts), but the web looks funny when you do that...
<Swervz> ik
<cipherboy> lonewulf85, which ppa?
<ezra-s> lonewulf85, ppa source files live probably under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ remove it and then remove the packages you installed from that ppa
<Swervz> these g2g D:
<lonewulf85> cipherboy, from this link http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/live-wallpaper-for-ubuntu
<cipherboy> ezra-s, not sure what they have or don't internally, as I don't actually use it myself.
<cipherboy> lonewulf85, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove livewallpaper livewallpaper-config livewallpaper-indicator
<cipherboy> Should remove the packages you installed, and then upon logging out / rebooting / whatever you prefer, you should have a working system, although live wallpaper won't be installed.
<lonewulf85> cipherboy, Yes i did that i even ran ppa-purge
<cipherboy> Does it work, or still having issues?
<lonewulf85> I can boot into the 2d but not the 3d would uninstalling then re installing graphics drivers help
<lonewulf85> cipherboy, or maybe re doing xorg.conf
<cipherboy> Depends, is there a reason why you can't boot into 3d (error message, drops you to 2d, or something else of the sort)?
<adamk> lonewulf85: What video card do you have?  Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<lonewulf85> nope just when I log in I get the 2d desktop, when trying to select i only get the 2d option.
<lonewulf85> adamk, I have a radeon card
<adamk> lonewulf85: You installed proprietary drivers for this card?
<lonewulf85> adamk, yes one moment for the pastebin link.
<lonewulf85> adamk, http://pastebin.com/QLGcGSCC
<ambush276> hey guys: i am having an issue using nttcp
<ambush276> for some reason i am getting connection refused?
<ambush276> errno=111
<adamk> lonewulf85: Ummm..  That's not the full log file...
<ambush276> is there something i have to do for setup
<ambush276> im doing nttcp -u -r ip:port
<adamk> lonewulf85: Just install pastebinit and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<lonewulf85> adamk, one moment
<cipherboy> ambush276, do you get the error trying to connect to say, a web server (ie, can you successfully connect to a known good port)?
<ambush276> cipherboy no
<ambush276> cipherboy im trying to connect to another nttcp listener
<ambush276> which is running
<ambush276> i put it in UDP mode
<raulsh> hi
<ambush276> with -u
<raulsh> rythbox seems to have problem playing last.fm , I created my account added singers yet it shows me their faces on rythmbox application
<raulsh> but no idea how to play songs
<raulsh> what's the deal?
<cipherboy> ambush276, sorry, shot in the dark said nttcp was something like to act like say, telnet to be used to test tcp ports..not actually used it, sorry.
<ambush276> no worries cipherboy
<ambush276> i am not sure why its refusing
<ambush276> its just throwing an error cipherboy from the beginning
<glitch256> hello all  i am running ubuntu 13.04 and im trying to  figure out how to  set it up so that when my  phone tries to connect to xbmc  it will start xbmc
<ambush276> like its not even trying to connect on this one box but on my other box its working fine
<ambush276> all i did was sudo apt-get install nttcp
<cipherboy> Hm, explain what you are trying to do, give me a moment to pull down the package and play with it.
<deng_cn1> :)
<cipherboy> ambush276, what are you running on the partner machine? I think you need to run nttcp -i -u, no?
<Carraway> vague question - what's the site that has clever bash snippets that are super useful? You can vote on each code snippet … I think the colorscheme is black & green
<raulsh> no one knows what problem is with the last.fm app
<lonewulf85> adamk, sorry it took so long but here pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<raulsh> every station I tried gives me - starting radio failed. unkown error.
<ozzloy> Carraway, http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9024/generate-an-xkcd-936-style-4-word-password
<Carraway> yessssss
<Carraway> thanks ozzloy
<ozzloy> np
<glitch256> raulsh:  i use last fm for finger printing aka song ids but unless you have a paid membership you wont get it to act as a "radio"
<ambush276> yes
<raulsh> what do you mean glitch256 , so it's not really free yet it's publicized as free?
<adamk> lonewulf85: ? You haven't actually given us the URL...
<glitch256> raulsh: after that i cant tell you anything
<glitch256> you can  use it as a radio through  the browser but  to access it through a app where ever you go   yes its paid
<lonewulf85> adamk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878624/ sorry
<glitch256> sorry about all my double spacing
<raulsh> ok how to listen it on browser? do I need more plugins for my browsers?
<glitch256> no  just go to last.fm and search and play there
<glitch256> raulsh: no  just go to last.fm and search and play there
<glitch256> raulsh: hope i helped
<raulsh> thanks
<raulsh> I'll figure out rest
<adamk> lonewulf85: Nothing in the log file really jumps out at me as being 'wrong'.  Can you run 'glxinfo | pastebinit' and give the URL?
<raulsh> but if it was all about going to browser then I was better with myspace
<lonewulf85> adamk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878648/
<glitch256> reposting since nolonger on viewable screen " i am running ubuntu 13.04 and im trying to  figure out how to  set it up so that when my  phone tries to connect to xbmc my computer will see that its not started and  it will start xbmc
<adamk> lonewulf85: There's nothing wrong with your drivers.  Nothing to prevent unity from working in 3D.  Is gnome-shell installed?
<lonewulf85> adamk, nope
<adamk> lonewulf85: Is unity installed?
<lonewulf85> adamk, should it be?
<lonewulf85> adamk, unity is
<lonewulf85> adamk, I think let me check
<_joey> could someone link me to libxaw 32 bit deb package please
<adamk> lonewulf85: gnome-shell isn't needed unless you want to use it.  I'm not sure why unity would be installed, but the display manager doesn't show that as a desktop option. If you log in normally, and run 'ps ax | grep unity', is it running?
<glitch256> adamk: unity  shows up as ubuntu desktop in the selector every thing else shows up as wht they are
<lonewulf85> adamk, I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878660/
<lusy> hello
<lusy> does anyone know how to add the date on the top bar next to the time in gnome?
<wentknweqt> hey guys, im trying to upgrade an encrypted release. is there any good way to stop do-release-upgrade from running grub and then letting me run it manually? also, will this work on an encrypted root install?
<adamk> lonewulf85: Is there just an "Ubuntu" session option in the launcher?
<lonewulf85> adamk, I only get ubuntu-2d
<achmode> why is ubuntu running so slow in virtualbox recently?
<OerHeks> !find libxaw
<ubottu> Found: libxaw-doc, libxaw7, libxaw7-dbg, libxaw7-dev, libxaw3dxft6
<lonewulf85> achmode, I find that is usually the case have you tried wubi?
<achmode> lonewulf85: does wubi let me run ubuntu virtually?
<OerHeks> _joey, i think libxa7 is what you want, or libxaw7-dev
<adamk> achmode: What do you mean by "recently"?
<lusy> does anyone know how to add the date on the top bar next to the time in gnome desktop environment?
<ifaesfu> hi, can you uninstall properly an application that was compiled from source to install it?
<cipherboy> ifaesfu, depends on the application, which one specifically are you talking about?
<achmode> adamk: Im running 13.04
<ifaesfu> freeciv-2.3.4
<_joey> OerHeks: it's 64bit
<lonewulf85> achmode, It lets you run it as a windows program but as tho you have it installed natively.
<_joey> on distro 64
<k1l_> achmode: no, wubi will not do that
<ifaesfu> in 12.04lts
<adamk> lonewulf85: Do you know what display manager you are running?
<lonewulf85> achmode, plus if you hate it you can remove it like any windows program.
<k1l_> achmode: but if you want to talk about speed dont use wubi
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  but by hating wubi, let's hope you won't hate ubuntu
<adamk> achmode: In VirtualBox you are not likely to get decent 3D acceleration, which Unity really needs.\
<OerHeks> _joey then build it from source
<MonkeyDust> achmode   but by hating wubi, let's hope you won't hate ubuntu
<lonewulf85> adamk, It is supposed to be unity I am in unity but just the 2d version.
<_joey> OerHeks: the building environment is 64bit
<kboodu> lusy: Try right-clicking on the time, Selecting "Time and Date Settings" and select the "Clock" tab.  You should see it on there (at least under 12.04..should be the same on other versions but I haven't tried it).
<adamk> _joey: Install libxaw7:i386 if you want the 32-bit version.
<lonewulf85> MonkeyDust, yeah that is what I meant was if he does not like ubuntu then he can remove it like any windows application.
<adamk> lonewulf85: Unity is the desktop environment, not the display manager.
<lonewulf85> adamk, I believe it is lightdm
<_joey> adamk: there is no libxaw7:i386 unless I am not using correct syntax with apt-get
<bijo> how can i share ubuntu laptop's files to android phone
<bijo> via wifi
<lonewulf85> bijo, doe it have to be wifi?
<OerHeks> _joey, you might need to add x86 architecture, "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<bijo> yes, my lap has wifi
<kboodu> bijo: Why  not connect with a USB cable?
<_joey> adamk: the question was where to get libxaw7:i386
<bijo> have no data cable now.
<adamk> _joey: It's in the normal 13.04 repos, accessible via apt-get.  I don't know a direct URL to it.
<_joey> OerHeks: adding --add-architecture i386 while installing amd64
<xangua> bijo: there is a cool app called: airdroid
<_joey> ?
<xangua> kboodu: sometimes you don't have a usb cable at hand ;)
<lusy> kboodu, Selecting "Time and Date Settings" and select the "Clock" tab. gnome desktop environment does not make me see the date but only the time
<bijo> ok. let me check
<OerHeks> _joey, ? what makes you think that?
<_joey> adamk: it's not in the "nortmal" repo on my default install
<_joey> Jesus...
<kboodu> lusy: What version of Ubuntu?
<adamk> lonewulf85: Sorry, not sure what's going on.  In lightdm, you should see an "Ubuntu" session which should drop you into Unity 3D.
<lonewulf85> adamk, I will try to reinstall my driver and see if that helps.
<lusy> kboodu,  12.04
<kboodu> xangua: True.  Just asking the question
<InsaneGene> guys, any free vpn tool for ubuntu
<InsaneGene> or VPN server ?
<bigDoggy> InsaneGene openvpn
<kboodu> lusy: You should have on the Clock settings tab "Date and Month" which will show on your clock
<InsaneGene> bigDoggy, apt-get install openvpn ??
<bigDoggy> InsaneGene yup yup
<InsaneGene> bigDoggy, ty
<lonewulf85> bijo, If you have a usb cable this works grate http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<xangua> kboodu: i think by gnome, lusy means gnome-shell
<cipherboy> lonewulf85, you have pastebinit installed right?
<cipherboy> find /usr/share/xsession | pastebinit
<lonewulf85> cipherboy, yes i do.
<kboodu> xangua: Thanks.  Is that correct lusy?
<lusy> gnome shell
<InsaneGene> bigDoggy, what next do I need to have a VPN server IP or it finds one for me??
<kboodu> lusy: Have you seen this URL and will it fix your problem?  (http://askubuntu.com/questions/83597/how-do-i-show-date-next-to-time-in-the-panel-with-gnome-shell)
<bigDoggy> InsaneGene http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<lonewulf85> cipherboy, I get this find: `/usr/share/xsession': No such file or directory You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<cipherboy> lonewulf85, whoops, add an s: /usr/share/xsessions
<cipherboy> my bad
<_CookieMonster_> Hi everyone, having problems with my xorg.conf again
<lonewulf85> cipherboy, I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878707/
<_CookieMonster_> Screen resolution is still not being set
<cipherboy> lonewulf85, notice line 8... /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop. You at least have the ability, somewhere, somehow, to be able run it in the sense that it should be telling the dm (lightdm) that it is installed and able to be used.
<cipherboy> alas, have to go, bbl
<_CookieMonster_> Is bekks here?
<excesseye> 4/quit
<Rarrikin1> How do I find out which file in /dev corresponds to a USB drive?
<bigDoggy> My vps won't boot. I get to this point http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=df7xqe&s=5 ad it freezes. no detectable errors other than that (pre logging and can't get to dmesg). debconf-show -> http://sprunge.us/MAfM
<lusy> kboodu,  where can I find the tool gconf-editor
<kboodu> lusy: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<_CookieMonster_> Can anyone see any flaws in this xorg.conf? http://pastebin.com/EhqSd1ga
<kboodu> lusy: Side note, apt-cache search tool will allow you to do some searching for utilities.
<kboodu> lusy: Another note - that's from the command line, if you weren't aware. ;)
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: You are selecting a PreferredMode, but have no modeline for it....
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: Does Xorg even see 1366x768 as an option if you have no xorg.conf file?
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Hi, what do you mean if I have no xorg.conf ?
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: There's an xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<adamk> Not sure I can make it clearer...  If you don't have an xorg.conf file on your system, does 1366x768 show up as a resolution...  By default, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on any recent version of Ubuntu.
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Ah I see what you mean, no - there's no 1366x768 without xorg.conf
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Yesterday I was told to remove the mode line after that contradicted the vertical refresh line - so I deleted both of them
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: OK, so to use that resolution, you need to define the modeline for it in your xorg.conf file. Ad this line in the Monitor section:
<adamk> Modeline "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: D'oh, ignore that...
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: I was told by bekks yesterday that because the vertical refresh range was 55-75, 85.25 couldn't fit
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: I'm resorting to xorg.conf after numerous broken systems trying to install AMD drivers for my HD 5450
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: OK, well you'll still need to put in a Modeline...
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: I can't find any information on the ranges for the refreshes on the manufacture's website
<_CookieMonster_> on the monitor information it's 45 V and 60 H
<_CookieMonster_> and that's the only information the manufacture - acer - gives
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Should I insert the modeline you gave me?
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: Normally all you need to generate a modeline (as I did) use the horizonal and vertical resolutions, and the refresh rate.  When I use 1366 768 60 for cvt, that modeline is what I get.
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: You will need to adjust your preferredmode to match the name of the Modeline.
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: I used cvt yesterday, and like I mentioned, it contradicted another bit so I removed both
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: What do you mean adjust the preferredmode ?
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: See how the modeline name I gave you is different from the one in the PrefferedMode line of your xorg.conf file?
<adamk> 1366x768_60.00 vs 1368x768_60.00
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Yes?
<adamk> Well they need to match.
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: So do I just change preferredmode to modeline ?
<San1ty> Hi, Does everything in /etc/init.d get started on boot? I created a script that works but I wonder if I need to do something else to have it start on boot?
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: The names need to match.  ie: http://pastebin.com/0N7hKigt
<mehwork> what does ubuntu run better on, an intel or amd?
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: BTW, where did you come up with that xorg.conf file?
<Dr_willis> mehwork,  You mean CPU wise? it shouldent really matter
<mehwork> yeah
<mehwork> ok
<quadHelix> San1ty :: Depends on your run level really, if you look at /etc/rc*.d you can see what runlevels the daemons are configured for.  If you want to add your own command at startup look into rc.local
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: It's kind of been a collaboration from several people on IRC
<_CookieMonster_> mehwork: Depends on who you like better in reality - they both perform the same, and unless you're going to push the CPU, you won't be able to tell the difference
<_CookieMonster_> Adamk: Does the position of the modeline matter?
<JonathanLopez> Good morning.
<JonathanLopez> This is Jonathan Lopez.
<JonathanLopez> I have discovered a 0day vulnerability in Java,
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: It just ask to be in the Monitor section.
<JonathanLopez> with click-to-run bypass.
<JonathanLopez> do NOT install Java.a
<JonathanLopez> at all costs.
<San1ty> quadHelix: I was following a guide that ivolved writing a startup script and adding it to /etc/init.d, I proceeded to test /etc/init.d/teamspeak start and it works as advertised. I'm just not sure on the autostart part. is adding a line to rc.local the way? the guide mentioned something like: chkconfig --add teamspeak
<JonathanLopez> San1ty, shut the fuck up.
<FloodBot1> JonathanLopez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JonathanLopez> now, yes.
<wilee-nilee> !ops | JonathanLopez
<ubottu> JonathanLopez: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<JonathanLopez> do NOT install Java, I have discovered a java 0day which can allow me to hack almost anybody running Java.
<JonathanLopez> wilee-nilee; do you run java, sir?
<JonathanLopez> mind giving me your IP? I can own you if you want.
<elky> JonathanLopez: please learn about responsible disclosure
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Sorry for wasting your time, but should this work? http://pastebin.com/QC0q72N5
<Dr_willis> sounds more like random spam to me then any disclosure.
<zinedine> test
<wilee-nilee> yep, someone missed their meds. ;)
<elky> Dr_willis: i don't believe it for a second either
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: Again, do you see how the modeline you have defined is 1368x768_60.00 but the one you have as PreferredMode is 1366x768_60.00?  They *have* to match like in the monitor section I pastebined above.
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Damn you've got good eyes. I didn't see that
<adamk> _CookieMonster_: I've just been looking at xorg.conf files (and XF86Config files) for a very very very long time :-)
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Right time to give this a go.#
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: Do you like carrots? :P
<adamk> Can't stand them :-)
<_CookieMonster_> adamk: You must be good at spot the difference
<Agd_Scorp> Hi.
<quadHelix> sanity:: IIRC chkconfig is a redhat thing.  Ubuntu uses sysv-rc-conf <service> <on|off>
<Agd_Scorp> _CookieMonster_: Please notice that this is a #ubuntu support channel, take your general-discussions somewhere else. This is not the place for it.
<oO0Oo> Hi; i accidentally ran "ufw enable" and now I cant access server via SSH; what can i do now?
<quadHelix> sanity:: or update-rc.d
<Agd_Scorp> o000o: run 'ufw disable'.
<_CookieMonster__> adamk: I did sudo restart lightdm but nothing has changed :/
<Agd_Scorp> o000o: If that doesn't work out either, I recommend that you should uninstall ufw and then restart.
<quadHelix> sanity on a default install of ubuntu - to run teamspeak in your gui -- update-rc.d teamspeak enable 5
<oO0Oo> Agd_Scorp: I dont have access!!
<_CookieMonster__> adamk: Oh just realised further down I need to change the 6 to 8 again
<holstein> or just allow the ssh port through the firewall oO0Oo
<_CookieMonster__> adamk: Try again
<San1ty> quadHelix: Thanks a lot, I'll look into adding a command to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<holstein> oO0Oo: if you have locked yourself out, you'll need to ask the host or whomever is in charge of your hosting.. there is no "back door"
<oO0Oo> holstein: Without SSH ; How?
<adamk> _CookieMonster__: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<Agd_Scorp> o000o: run /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<holstein> oO0Oo: manually.. at the machine.. if that is not an option, then you have locked yourself out
<oO0Oo> holstein: Oh; OK thanks
<Agd_Scorp> holstein: Are you a computer-science student, by any chance?
<Agd_Scorp> or have been taking IT-courses?
<Agd_Scorp> I am just curious.
<holstein> Agd_Scorp: no
<Agd_Scorp> I see.
<San1ty> quadHelix: Can I just add "service teamspeak start" as a line to rc.local?
<__CookieMonster_> adamk: Hmm does sudo restart lightdm work? This is my xorg.conf --> http://pastebin.com/vBGM6p0i
<oO0Oo> Agd_Scorp: can VSphere do that?
<holstein> Agd_Scorp: we can discuss in the offtopic channel, if needed
<adamk> __CookieMonster_: Please do the same with /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<__CookieMonster_> adamk: I'm presuming I'm sudo gedit'ing that too?
<holstein> oO0Oo: if the host has left you a back door, then use it.. usually you can get in somehow.. it will be host specific
<quadHelix> sanity - that is possible.  i would say best case would be to run `update-rc.d teamspeak enable 5`
<adamk> __CookieMonster_: Just run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'.  It might require you to install pastebinit.
<Agd_Scorp> holstein, what's the offtopic channel?
<oO0Oo> holstein: the server is a VPS and I have VSphere panel
<k1l_> Agd_Scorp: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Agd_Scorp> thanks k1l_
<oO0Oo> holstein: anyway I'll ask admin; thanks
<San1ty> quadHelix: why is update-rc.d better then rc.local?
<holstein> oO0Oo: sure.. vsphere panel is not an ubuntu application.. so, again, you'll need to ask your host how to get in once you have locked yourself out.. i have seen "generate temporary access" or whatever
<__CookieMonster_> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878802/
<holstein> oO0Oo: this is not specific to any or all version of ubuntu or linux.. it will be specific to your situation, and the way the host and you have it configured
<holstein> Agd_Scorp: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oO0Oo> holstein: thanks
<Agd_Scorp> I am there, holstein.
<CodeHak> Hi, what's up?
<quadHelix> sanity - i just read update-rc.d is not stable.  I apologize.  You are correct rc.local is best bet
<adamk> __CookieMonster_: I'm going to seriously dumb down your xorg.conf file.  It's just crazy and 99% of it isn't needed.
<__CookieMonster_> adamk: :D
<hoodoowoo> I've just asked this question in #linux, with no love, but then I realized that ecryptfs may be more ubuntu specific.  So, I ask it here:
<hoodoowoo> If it's not the right place, please redirect me as appropriate: I'm messing with ecryptfs on a new install of a Raring.  Problem: when I remove a user (e.g. # userdel -r joe), and add the user (# useradd joe), running "# passwd joe" returns "Permission denied; password unchanged".
<CodeHak> You're best of droping into recovery/terminal on boot and making the necessary changes. Then rebooting into the GUI.
<adamk> __CookieMonster_: This should be all you need for your /etc/X11/xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/KSKDU1tx
<Agd_Scorp> "a warning is no error."
<hoodoowoo> Looking in auth.log (paraphrasing here):
<hoodoowoo> passwd[10131]: pam_ecryptfs: "...NULL passphrase; nothing to do".
<CodeHak> *off
<hoodoowoo> passwd[10131]: pam_unix: "... password changed ..."
<hoodoowoo> passwd[10131]: "Error attempting to open ...joe/.ecryptfs/... for writing"
<San1ty> quadHelix: and is adding plain text "service teamspeak start" as a line legit or do I need to write something special?
<hoodoowoo> So, it appears that password is successfully changed, but then passwd also tries to setup ecryptfs.  Why?  If I do this same procedure for another user (say, 'testtt'), it works just fine, with no attempt to setup an ecryptfs.  Can any shed some light on this interaction for me?  Note that I remove all mentions of joe from /etc via "grep -ri joe /etc"
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > hoodoowoo
<ubottu> hoodoowoo, please see my private message
<__CookieMonster_> adamk: Wait so it's just the monitor section? You're deleting everything else?
<adamk> __CookieMonster_: Absolutely.  Xorg autoconfigures nearly everything.  The only thing it's failing on for you is the monitor resolution, so that's the *only* thing you need to specify.
<CodeHak> Mind explaining to me what you're trying to do? Do you have a permissions fault?
<adamk> __CookieMonster_: Having said that, back up your current xorg.conf file just in case :-)
<__CookieMonster_> adamk: OK well here goes :D
<wilee-nilee> !who > CodeHak
<ubottu> CodeHak, please see my private message
<hoodoowoo> wilee-nilee: I've generally used the metric of more than 3 lines for pastebin.  This was exactly 3 lines.  If the guidelines are posted and I missed them, apologies.
<CodeHak> With regards to xorg, uninstall, purge the graphics driver then reinstall and regenerate xorg.
<CookieMonster_> adamk: You are the (wo)man
<CookieMonster_> adamk: I'm assuming it's a man :P
<adamk> Definitely a man.  And thanks :-)
<MonkeyDust> hoodoowoo  i'm not familiar with it myself, but maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<CodeHak> Pain in the ass especially when moving hard drives between different machines.
<CookieMonster_> adamk: But don't keep your hopes up too high ... last time I was here I celebrated... and then after a restart it went back to normal :(
<wilee-nilee> hoodoowoo, It is just that if you need to post errors, anything mainly other than your words description pastebin it, so you are not taking over the gui
<adamk> CookieMonster_: Sorry you had such problems getting it working when it was something so simple.  Not everyone here is as knowledgeable with Xorg as I am :-)
<CookieMonster_> adamk: Should I try restarting to see if this has worked
<adamk> CookieMonster_: It'll still work but, by all means, give it a shot :-)
<CookieMonster_> adamk: Are you on IRC quite a bit? I may need you again in the future :S
<quadHelix> San1ty just add the sudo service teamspeak start to rc.local
<adamk> CookieMonster_: I'm nearly always logged in, but not always at my desk :-)
<CodeHak> Terminal is your friend, lol. :D
<CookieMonster_> adamk: But usually on at this time?
<quadHelix> test it, may not need sudo- I forget what user that runs as
<San1ty> quadHelix: so rc.local does not get executed as root? do I need the sudo statement?
<CookieMonster_> adamk: Who know's maybe I won't need you in the near future - which, in a good way, I hope not :P
<adamk> CookieMonster_: This is actually a little later than usual.  Typically 8 AM till 4:30 PM EST.
<adamk> CookieMonster_: Sometimes a few hours later, if I'm at home.
<CookieMonster_> adamk: Oh right that's fine, I'm on after 11AM est if i've done my conversions correctly.
<ambush276> hey guys i had a question using nttcp. I was wondering how can i send a text message from client to server
<San1ty> quadHelix: Googled it, I do not need sudo! Thanks you have been a great help! Do you want some bitcoin?
<ambush276> server is running : ntcp -u -i
<CookieMonster_> adamk: Anyway thanks so much.
<ambush276> client is running ntcp -s MESSAGE -u IP
<usr13> San1ty: FYI:  rc.local does get executed as root.
<adamk> CookieMonster_: Glad to help.
<ambush276> the client responds with two lines of formatted numbers while the server just stays blank
<usr13> San1ty: (No sudo needed)
<quadHelix> sanity - lol no, buy your significant other some thing nice :)
<Cookie_Monster> adamk: Restarted X and it works :D
<San1ty> usr13, quadHelix: just rebooted my vm and the service got executed at startup, great success! :).
<usr13> San1ty: Very good.
<Cookie_Monster> adamk: Well hopefully that's put MONTHS of broken systems to an end. Oh and also, if I upgrade to 13.04, my xorg.conf doesn't change right?
<adamk> Cookie_Monster: Correct, it will stay the same.
<hoodoowoo> MonkeyDust: thanks for the link; unfortunately that's a generic howto, which is seemingly not what I need.  I seem to have a rather specific problem.
<Cookie_Monster> adamk: Well I'm not planning to upgrade from 12.10 until 13.10 is out
<Cookie_Monster> adamk: You've made my day :) Also can you relink me to the xorg.conf you gave
<ambush276> anyone?
<CodeHak> Hello.
<MonkeyDust> Cookie_Monster  mind: 13.04 support ends in january 2014, you'd have to upgrade again
<quadHelix> san1ty : grats!
<Cookie_Monster> MonkeyDust: I don't intend on using 13.04
<gonfi> is there a guide for how to configure a public dedicated ip (not local, not 192.168) in my ubuntu virtualbox guest os? (failed with google, and the guys in #vbox referred me to this channel)
<Cookie_Monster> MonkeyDust: I'm only going to use it to upgrade to 13.10
<adamk> Cookie_Monster: http://pastebin.com/KSKDU1tx
<adamk> Got to go..
<Cookie_Monster> adamk: Never mind, found it :P Ok thanks, cya
<holstein> gonfi: you would set it up like a normal machine on your network, with a bridged connection, so that it gets a normal 192.168.x.x ip, then forward the port through on your router
<gonfi> i have no router.
<gonfi> i have no local network, it's a single machine with a single dedicated ip, plus a separate unrelated dedicated ip for the vm. for an ftp server, so magic routing is no good cause of the 2nd connection
<holstein> gonfi: i would get a router, it would make things simpler..
<CodeHak> You could bridge the main ethernet or wireless connection with the virtual box network adapter.
<MonkeyDust> gonfi  you need a router for NATting, otherwise, use 'bridged' mode in your vbox settings, to create a bridge to the existing network
<holstein> gonfi: this is not "magic" routing.. this is what you will need to setup manually.. you have basically a seperate machine on your nework that you need to connect to
<gonfi> is there a guide?
<holstein> gonfi: yes
<gonfi> i tried with a router vm a while back, and failed
<holstein> gonfi: literaly search it.. there are *many* ways.. the easy way is with a router
<CodeHak> Highlight both connections under network connections, right click and click bridge then run virtualbox.;)
<holstein> gonfi: i am using it with a router right now.. you need to set up the virtualization the same or similar regardless
<hoodoowoo> MonkeyDust: here's my current hypothesis: a bug in the kernel module for ecryptfs.  After removing the user entirely and rebooting, I no longer have the issue.  I suspect it's a stale handle somewhere.
<gonfi> by router you mean router vm?
<holstein> gonfi: imagine you have 2 separate machine.. how do you want to translate those 2 machines on the network?
<holstein> gonfi: i mean, a hardware device that will route the traffic for you and NAT the 2 boxes or whatever you need
<MonkeyDust> gonfi  what are you using to connect to the internet?
<gonfi> well i can't tell my isp hetzner to add a device for me for a dedicated server
<blackshirt> hello, someone with tc experiences, why this happen when i execute this, # tc qdisc del dev eth0
<blackshirt> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<holstein> if you are literally coming out of the modem into a machine, that is what the modem is supposed to do.. just make one connection
<blackshirt> what wrongs ?
<holstein> gonfi: that is the issue... you *cant* tell your isp that. so you have to do it with a router
<MonkeyDust> gonfi  a router translates your public IP address to several local IP addresses, that's what it's meant for
<gonfi> you said a hardware device. confused.
<holstein> gonfi: correct.. a hardware router is easy, and appropriate.. you get local IPs. you give the VM a local IP,a nd forward a port through the router
<CodeHak> A router gives you a range of ip addresses from one connection.
<blackshirt> # tc qdisc del dev eth0
<blackshirt> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<gonfi> yeah, that's what i have at home. but not at the isp where i have just 1 machine. so that's not an option.
<holstein> otherwise, you'll need to do that with your one machine, and translate manualy to the VM
<holstein> gonfi: using a VM as a router is an option
<CodeHak> Yep bridge the connection to the virtualbox network adapter/connection.
<holstein> gonfi: i have not cared to set that up as its is uncessarily challening. and i always have a router laying around.. and if there is a cable sitting there, you should be able to plug it in
<gonfi> holstein, the isp is a couple thousand km away
<CodeHak> Lol i do it with my cell 3g connection tethering/bridging the connections.
<holstein> gonfi: mine is not here either, friend
<gonfi> i can't go there and plug a router in
<CodeHak> Sometimes.:)
<MonkeyDust> gonfi  a router is located in your house
<holstein> gonfi: i have a modem, i plug it into the router.. otherwise, im not following your *very* special scenario
<CodeHak> Either cable and router or phone line with a dsl filter going to a router.
<gonfi> scenario: have 1 dedicated machine at the isp, with 1 public ip. would like to run an ftp on an ubuntu vm on that.
<MonkeyDust> gonfi  as i understand, you want two public IP address, right?
<holstein> gonfi: the ISP give me a connection via coax cable.. the modem translates that to internet, and goes to my router.. my router give all the machines on my network local IP's, and translates the information to them.. i forward a port to the machine or virtual machine
<Dr_willis> the isp works as a vps service also?
<holstein> gonfi: how are you connected to that internet connection?
<Rukelad> When I install ubuntu, will it be able to deal with an exsiting grub installation and just add its entry to it?
<gonfi> no, not home isp
<gonfi> server hosting isp
<holstein> gonfi: how are you connected? physically?
<gonfi> i don't know how they connect the machine
<holstein> gonfi: you might not be allowed to do that.. you need to ask them how they are setting things .. you might not be allowed to get out that way froma VM
<gonfi> i rent the root machine too, not just the vm
<gonfi> i am allowed.
<holstein> gonfi: that could be alreayd a virtual machine, and might not be able to forward through whatever they have
<holstein> gonfi: i dont care what you rent.. that can be setup in a way to block you from forwarding through like that
<gonfi> no, not a vm
<holstein> gonfi: you said VM
<gonfi> i have host os and a couple vm's
<holstein> gonfi: if not, then the machien is connected and getting an IP
<holstein> gonfi: sure.. and the VM's might not have access like that.. they are not getting IP's locally.. and you miy not be allowed to do what you are trying to do
<holstein> gonfi: you need to ask them how to get out that way, and get ports through,a nd how they expect you to do that
<gonfi> no
<holstein> gonfi: yes, actually you do
<CodeHak> Gonfi: Your physical PC will be connected either via an ethernet cable, phone cable very old or wireless adapter.
<gonfi> it must be ethernet
<holstein> gonfi: this is not ubuntu related anyways.. so try a networking channel.. the the answer is going to come from the host. and it might be "sorry, you are not able to do that here due to configuration"
<holstein> gonfi: you have no idea, though.. it could already be virtual, and likely is
<gonfi> no, i had harddisks replaced for me
<gonfi> and have special hardware config
<MonkeyDust> gonfi  then start from the beginning, what's your special config or setup?
<holstein> gonfi: then, im sure they wont mind answering your specific questions.. which can not be answered here, since we, the volunteers, have not idea how the network is setup at your host
<raven> is anyone using feed2imap? is the connection encrypted??
<gonfi> ok, thanks for the help, i'll see if i can get an answer there
<MeeKs> hey guys i have a live ubuntu environment loaded up on my laptop and need to use it to burn a .iso file, how would i go about doing this?
<MeeKs> im not sure what tools to use
<holstein> MeeKs: brasero if its there
<holstein> MeeKs: any burner really
<MeeKs> im guessing i need to first get ubuntu running off a usb drive to free up the optical drive
<OerHeks> sounds like a good plan
<holstein> MeeKs: you'll need an available optical burner, for certain
<MeeKs> i have to use the laptop burner
<MeeKs> so i need to get my usb drive to boot
<glitch256> hi all is their any one that can help me register a bash script to a phone wifi connect event
<OerHeks> Does the target machine boot from usb?
<MeeKs> i hope so
<MeeKs> im not sure
<MeeKs> do i just restore the iso file to the usb drive?
<holstein> !unetbootin | MeeKs is an option
<ubottu> MeeKs is an option: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OerHeks> use the usb-creator tool, it is available in your live session
<MeeKs> oh
<deadweasel> how can I tell the last few things I installed?
<deadweasel> \12.04 lts x64
<clue_h> software center history? but i dont use it
<muelli> deadweasel: there is probabably a log in /var/log/, i.e. /var/log/dpkg.log or so.
<k1l_> deadweasel: /var/log and then the apt logs
<deadweasel> ah, good idea.  thx. muelli
<AngusVFF> I installed a 13.04 64-bit iso to my flashdrive using yumi. When i attempt to install, i get terminal and no other response. How do i Fix this?
<deadweasel> thx k1l_
<OerHeks> deadweasel, in softwarecenter - history http://beginlinux.com/images/desktop/ubuntu/ubuntu1010_software-center1.jpg
<OerHeks> AngusVFF, black screen and flashing cursor?
<AngusVFF> OerHeks: yes. and lines of code
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | AngusVFF this might help
<ubottu> AngusVFF this might help: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> !away > cipherboyoffline
<ubottu> cipherboyoffline, please see my private message
<glowe> Hej all! I need some help to get my USB internet (Huawei E1750) to work
<AngusVFF> OerHeks: When i select "install to a hard disk" it starts to load. Then when i switch away to show the status, i get "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found"
<pagios> hello, how can i remove the passhparse for encryption when booting my laptop?
<gordonjcp> pagios: easiest way is to boot the laptop, decrypt, make a backup, and reinstall :-/
<pagios> reinstall what?
<deadweasel> oh jesus, I have no idea what I installed.....   I installed SOMETHING akin to POWERMENU for windows, it's a right click 'always on top' functionality.  It broke lots of stuff.... I can't find any package that describes it...
<SunStar> how can i search recursively through a folder for files that contain my search tearm inside the file contents?
<jrib> SunStar: grep -R
<pagios> gordonjcp: full system reinstallation?!
<AngusVFF> When i select "install to a hard disk" it starts to load. Then when i switch away to show the status, i get "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found". How do i fix this?
<SunStar> thankx jrib
<AngusVFF> I downloaded 13.04 64-bit. I used yumi to install it to my usb stick. When i select "install to a hard disk" it starts to load. Then when i switch away to show the status, i get "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found". How do i Fix this?
<jsonperl> i have a bunch of servers running with 16gb of ram available... they have a leak and when they get somewhere above 1GB, they get restarted
<jsonperl> but for some reason, freeing of that memory seems to make the whole machine spike in cpu usage, and slows everything WAY DOWN while it happens
<jsonperl> i was thinking maybe tuning the swappiness might be the solution, does that seem reasonable?
<Dr_willis> AngusVFF,   you did verify the md5 of the iso file? its possible it was bad. or yumi goofed up. you could try some other tool fromt he pendrivelinux site, and double check the md5sum to verify it was a good download
<AngusVFF> Dr_willis: Ok. How do i check to make sure? Im new to linux.
<bprompt> AngusVFF: hmm, /dev/sr0 is usually the DVD drive, something tells me you may have clicked on the wrong entry
<bprompt> as opposed to /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or such
<AngusVFF> bprompt: I used a USB Stick
<bprompt> AngusVFF:    shouldn't matter, so have I :)
<DoktorV> Hello, I'm having trouble with chmod
<AngusVFF> bprompt: Im gonna try again using unetbootin
<DoktorV> I've downloaded Tales of Maj'Eyal, linux 64 bit version, but it won't run because the main executable doesn't have execute permission. When I try to give owner execute permission, nothing happens, even when doing sudo chmod
<blue-eyes> hi
<actery> hi
<blue-eyes> anyone know what plugin is needed to view these videos? http://science.discovery.com/tv-shows/through-the-wormhole
<kboodu> DoktorV: What's the exact command you're using on the chmod command?
<DoktorV> I've tried many from the tutorials - chmod u+x file, chmod 777 file, and some more I don't remember offhand
<clue_h> blue-eyes, im watching those on youtube, are you using firefox?
<blue-eyes> clue_h: are you watching the old episodes or this season's?
<clue_h> season 4, scared of going off topic though lol
<clue_h> blue-eyes, it should work in chrome though.
<blue-eyes> clue_h: I didn't know this season's was on youtube. If they're not from Discovery Science, they might be pulled. I'm pretty sure the vids on their official website aren't played via youtube. Firefox and Chrome both show a message about a plugin needed.
<tworkin> on 12.04 i did a 'useradd -m someone' and the account has almost zero settings. is there a command to plop down the system defaults like the user that the installer creates?
<AngusVFF> bprompt: How do i make it use the usb stick?
<tworkin> settings i mean rc files. and something better than /bin/sh
<blue-eyes> I've looked at the html for the webpage and something about an .mp4 file is mentioned in at least one part.
<Jagst3r15> when will ubuntu be rolling release?
<clue_h> im checking it out (its working for me atm in firefox) but i have flash player
<k1l_> Jagst3r15: no plans for that
<Jagst3r15> I have read such
<Jagst3r15> or they are at least considering it?
<blue-eyes> clue_h, I have flash player installed as well. Don't know why it's not working.
<bprompt> AngusVFF:    you download the .iso, about 700mbs, and do a raw image to the usb stick :), if you're in windows, use something like winimage, if you're in linux, I use 'dd' data dumper    " dd if=myisofile.iso of=/dev/sdb "  assuming my usb is /dev/sdb
<k1l_> Jagst3r15: there was some ideas some months ago. but they didnt thnk its usefull
<Jagst3r15> that is disappointing
<k1l_> Jagst3r15: nope
<blue-eyes> clue_h, I should mention that the ads work, but the feature vids don't play
<Jagst3r15> for me it is
<Jagst3r15> so im on 12.04 which i love
<Jagst3r15> i am stuck with these outdated packages in software center?
<OerHeks> blue-eyes, have you got restricted-extra's installed?
<Dr_willis> !latest
<blue-eyes> OerHeks, yes I've tried that. Doesn't work.
<k1l_> Jagst3r15: you need to make a decision if you want stable packages or the latest packages.
<kboodu> DoktorV: have you tried sudo chmod +x filename?
<Jagst3r15> why can't there be both -_-
<SonikkuAmerica> !LTS
<Dr_willis> even the latest release is not always up to date.
<clue_h> blue-eyes, hmm do you have noscript and adblock
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  because ubuntu is not a rollign release.
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<blue-eyes> OerHeks, are you able to view the feature vids after the ad plays?
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l_> Jagst3r15: you can have fake-rolling-release with the development releases
<DoktorV> kboodu: I may have before, tried it again just now, nothing
<Jagst3r15> I mean I understand
<Jagst3r15> but some things like chromium in 12.04 are out of date like hell
<kboodu> DoktorV: What message did you get back?
<Linus> rolling releases arent always the latest versions
<Jagst3r15> youd think that would be easy to keep up
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  use the PPA's
<MeeKs> im having trouble burning an iso from the ubuntu live usb
<DoktorV> kboodu: Nothing, terminal advances to a new prompt
<MeeKs> can anyone help me
<Jagst3r15> isnt more of a rolling release ideal>
<Jagst3r15> Is it just lack of man power?
<OerHeks> blue-eyes, yes, that makes me wonder
<kboodu> DoktorV: I hate recommending this, but can you become root (sudo su -) and try again?
<blue-eyes> clue_h, I've allowed javascript and everything else except cookies.
<kboodu> becoming root isn't the best thing.  But maybe you'll see some other message.
<tworkin> Jagst3r15: not if you have a dependency for which you lack the source code
<clue_h> blue-eyes, actually i dont get to see after the intro could be because I am in the UK?
<k1l_> Jagst3r15: that topic what is ideal is too much for this technical support channel. to discuss that topic you could join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Linus> root is fine just not suitable for noobs, if you know what your doing use root.
<blue-eyes> clue_h, I don't know. I've been able to watch them on windows but not linux so far. I can only view the advertisements on linux, not the feature video.
<PepperoniPizza> *you're
<k1l_> Linus: no need to be root on ubuntu
<Jagst3r15> sorry I was just curious :)
<deadweasel> I installed *something* that adds 'always on top' to the right click menu.  Now all right click menus open up behind the active window, also, 'always on top' does not work AT ALL.  pls help.
<Linus> k11 and whats the diff of using sudo su?
<deadweasel> 12.04 x64 lts
<k1l_> Linus: even not "sudo su"
<Linus> or sudo the sudoers grants all
<kboodu> Linus: sudo allows you to become root for only the length of the command.
<Linus> sudo su gives you root
<MeeKs> for-ev-errrr
<blue-eyes> OerHeks, do you allow adobe flash to allow cookies and store data?
<k1l_> Linus: "sudo -i" is the ubuntu way _if_ you need a root shell
<kboodu> Linus: sudo su lets you become the root user when you can't use the su command (because there's no password for the root user)
<k1l_> Linus: we know there are alot of other ways but in here we support only sudo -i
<OerHeks> blue-eyes, yes, like standard setting.
<clue_h> blue-eyes, id work around and use wget followed by the *.mp4 file
<DoktorV> I tried that, then chmod +x file, nothing, no errors
<clue_h> for now
<bekks> sudo su is a bad idea.
<blue-eyes> OerHeks, I'll try that and see what happens.
<Linus> I wasnt arguing against the Ubuntu way sorry was just giving my experience of root.
<bekks> Better use "sudo -i"
<DoktorV> Then I killed that terminal.
<blue-eyes> clue_h, If I knew how to do that I would.
<blue-eyes> clue_h, I think their links are difficult to get the actual location
<kboodu> DoktorV: Are there any messages in /var/log/auth.log
<Linus> I build your kernel ffs who you talking to.... Nvidia.
<Linus> joke bad maybe?
<OerHeks> blue-eyes, btw it is not a wormhole in space, but the species
<wilee-nilee> !who > Linus
<k1l_> !guidelines > Linus
<blue-eyes> clue_h OerHeks It's working now
<clue_h> blue-eyes, good job
<blue-eyes> I allowed adobe flash to store data and now they play
<clue_h> i'll remember that one!
<Jagst3r15> are backports more or less stable?
<kevinHONGY> how do i enable the 3d effects for a window
<kevinHONGY> .....
<DoktorV> kboodu: there are many lines like "Jul 15 17:39:40 Dragon3 sudo:  vincent : TTY=pts/3 ; PWD=/media/Games/Games/T-engine ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/chmod +x t-engine" and then, most recently, some lines referring to a su session opening then closing
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, more stable than proposed
<kboodu> Have you tried specifying the full path to 't-engine'?
<Jagst3r15> 0erHeks so backports is a way to have updates without updating to latest release?
<glowe> Hey all! I need help getting my 3G internet to work. Can anyone guide me through it?
<Jagst3r15> I am new to ubuntu trying to understand :)
<DoktorV> kboodu: Yes, I tried that a few times, it didn't seem to make any difference
<kboodu> Hmm.  /media...
<kevinHONGY> help anyone ?
<DoktorV> The game doesn't have to live on the second hard drive, I could move it to home/games
<Linus> <Jagst3r15> Backports are the stabelest you will get. Only security patches are applied to backports and the version is kept at a certain level.
<kboodu> DoktorV: What file system is /media/Games?
<kboodu> Is that a NTFS or FAT32 file system?
<kevinHONGY> how do i get the effect for like a window
<DoktorV> kboodu: Ah, right, that was an NTFS drive from before I wiped out Windows
<Linus> kboodu its neither it will be ext3 or ext4
<kevinHONGY> k bye
<clue_h> ccsm
<kboodu> DoktorV: That's the problem.  It's not recognizing the Linux attribute.
<DoktorV> All right, I've moved the game to home/games and now it looks like it should work.
<kboodu> DoktorV: You'll have to find another way to make that executable, but I don't know what it is as I haven't tried to do that.
<kboodu> DoktorV: Good luck with your new game. ;)
<DoktorV> That game is small enough that it doesn't need to live on the second hard drive, fortunately
<DoktorV> Thank you for your time
<Linus> dokortov put permenat mounts you could forget in fstab in future sounds like you didnt
<kboodu> DoktorV: np.
<S_J> wget -qO- https://toolbelt.heroku.com/install-ubuntu.sh | sh // that doesnt work, im trying to get the heroku toolbelt as you can see.
<Mkeer> I recently installed Ubuntu and I find it extremely unstable... Twice in a row I left it running overnight and I come back and suddenly my computer is slow and buggy and I need to restart...
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, yes, newer version for those who cannot wait for secure testing
<AngusVFF> bprompt: Im looking at the status and it says "the disk contains an unclean install" i used unetbootin and yumi, and i cant figure out the issue
<Jagst3r15> OerHeks seems like that is a good way to avoid going full rolling release
<Jagst3r15> how come not many backports are there for 12.04?
<AngusVFF> i checked the md5 and its ok, but i cant solve the problem
<wilee-nilee> !details > Mkeer
<S_J> nm
<Mkeer> wilee-nilee, I have Ubuntu-gnome (3.6) 13.04... I'm not running anything very resource intensive... 2GB RAM, 2.8Ghz core 2 duo...
<oneking> what's up
<wilee-nilee> Mkeer, Hard to tell without specifics.
<clue_h> Mkeer, have you tried 12.04? i have a machine with similar stats using ubuntu-2d and it handles that ok
<Mkeer> wilee-nilee, what do you need to know?
<kboodu> Mkeer: So what programs are you running that imply it's "slow" or "unstable"
<MeeKs> im runninb ubuntu 13.04 from a live dvd, how can i install that onto a usb stick so i can boot ubuntu from that instead of a dvd?
<bprompt> AngusVFF: so.... you downloaded the .iso and then?
<Mkeer> clue_h, but most of the time it's fine... very smooth
<Linus> <Jagst3r15> If you wanna go rolling try Gentoo. You can build on a build box but build binaries that can be installed on other machines alot quicker. On top of that create your oqn mirror and set your portage make.conf to use binary only on your live machine.  Always a kind of stable way to live with a rolling release in live or desktop
<AngusVFF> bprompt: yes. from the website
<wilee-nilee> Mkeer, The channel needs to know exactly what is happening not vague decriptions, such as when I do this this happens.
<tbarat> there is one program which can do Meeks
<clue_h> unity-2d i mean
<bprompt> AngusVFF:   and then?
<MeeKs> i cant seem to find it
<MeeKs> is it in the ubuntu dock on the desktop
<tbarat> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<AngusVFF> bprompt: i used YUMI to get it on my usb stick, and that didnt work. then i used unetbootin and i got the same result
<MeeKs> thanks tbarat
<wilee-nilee> tbarat, Use nicks, please you can tab complete them.
<MeeKs> oh im on a mac i cant run that app tbarat
<bprompt> AngusVFF:   ok.... how about using DD?
<bprompt> instead
<tbarat> :D
<tbarat> iDiot
<Mkeer> kboodu, yersterday night, I left a bunch of terminal windows (inc. VIM, python but without any code running).... I came back from work today and I opened chrome and clicking links was generally very unresponsive, videos on youtube were running much slower than usual... pressing the Super key didn't show the Overview view...
<AngusVFF> bprompt: Im using a windows machine to do this
<Mkeer> This is not even with Gnome 3.8, this is the relatively old 3.6 version...
<kboodu> Mkeer: Were you running top?
<jrib> Mkeer: check memory and cpu usage
<wilee-nilee> tbarat, If your are dissing it us a good way to get banned. ;)
<wilee-nilee> is*
<Jagst3r15> is there a list of web apps?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Web appa?
<wilee-nilee> apps*
<Mkeer> kboodu, no... I tried opening the system monitor but I couldn't get to it since the Super key was not responsive...
<kboodu> Mkeer: If you can run top in a terminal session, you might see something that catches your eye and driving up CPU or Memory / Swap utilization
<Jagst3r15> like the amazon web app thing?
<Jagst3r15> isnt there a list of offficial ones
<Jagst3r15> or no
<kboodu> Mkeer: You might look at a log afterwards to see if something was causing trouble, but I'm not sure which one....and it will only help you in the future.
<kboodu> Mkeer: Your description of problems (without more detail) isn't "normal" to most users of Ubuntu though.
<Mkeer> Right now I'm seeing close to 100% CPU use from update-apt-xapi...
<bozo> trololo #debian
<bozo> trololo #debian
<bozo> trololo #debian
<FloodBot1> bozo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Might be something here, personally I turned all that off. http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps/
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee I am still on 12.04
<Jagst3r15> I am just looking at what they do
<Jagst3r15> I cant even use em
<Linus> mkeer setting up a monitoring syatem might hel nagios say
<Linus> help*
<kboodu> Mkeer: What version of Ubunut?
<kboodu> Ubuntu*
<Linus> ^ ignore I read your post half wat through.
<Mkeer> kboodu, 13.04 installed with Ubuntu Gnome (3.6)
<vorlket> how do you identify harddisk + boot partition numbers of a partition?
<bprompt> AngusVFF:    ok.... try reburning it with something like -> http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/Data-CD-DVD-Burning/Win32-Disk-Imager.shtml
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-install-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature
<AngusVFF> bprompt: i used unetbootin and yumi. I hope this works...
<kboodu> Mkeer: I'm not running 13.04, so I'm guessing.  But maybe i fyou google on update-apt-xapi, you can find something (since you point to that specific app)
<wilee-nilee> AngusVFF, You checked the sum of the ISO?
<Linus> vorlket sudo fdisk -l | grep /dev
<vorlket> Linus: thanks!
<Linus> vorlket sudo fdisk -l | grep /dev
<kboodu> Mkeer: or try update-apt-xapian-index?
<Mkeer> kboodu, well it stopped by itself... I'm guessing it's some automatic update... I really have no evidence that this is what caused my problem
<Linus> vorlket np my fingers are to bad they hit enter and up at the same time
<AngusVFF> wilee-nilee: yes. it was good
<Linus> to fat *
<kboodu> Mkeer: There seems to be some on-going problems (historically) with update-apt-xapian-index.  You might want to look into that.
<kboodu> Or change the time(s) it runs (if you can)
<S_J> where should i put my bash scripts if i want to eb able to run them from anywhere?
<Linus> vorlket boot should have a flag of boot but may nought but /boot is always the smallest partition usually around 100-150mb
<Linus> nought not* (wtf?)
<kboodu> S_J: You can add them to ~/bin/ if that exists in your .bashrc or .profile files
<jrib> S_J: ~/bin for your user, /usr/local/bin/ if you want them available system-wide (to every user)
<kboodu> S_J: That way they will be in your path so bash can find them.  The assumption is you are using bash.
<danes> Hello, I need to recover data from a damaged hdd. I am using testdisk and I analyzed the disk. It took about 2 days and now I'm stuck. This is the screen I got after analyzing the disk: http://pastie.org/8144088
<vorlket> Linus yep
<danes> can anyone advise what should I do next in order to recover my files?
 * mecool :)
<Linus> s_j /home/yourdir mainly, if they need sudo access they will still be restricted without suodoing. You can put them anywhere you have write access to.
<Linus> danes try testdisk one sec
<Guest55405> Hey. Anyone alive here?
<Linus> danes http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk works a treat I havent used it in ages though so cant help but they have some good guides.
<danes> Linus: that is what I am using
<Guest55405> Oh, folks are alive here?
<danes> Linus: but I am stuck and I dont know what to do next. I just dont want to mess up things even more
<kboodu> Guest55405: Do you have a qustion?  If so, just ask
<Guest55405> kboodu: Yeah. Can I remove the Global Menu, but keep the HUD?
<danes> Linus, I got this error Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.
<kboodu> Guest55405: Not sure....MAYBE someone else will have the answer.  But not sure why you'd want to...
<Linus> danes its been that long since Ive used it I dont want to advise. As its data recovery you usually only get one chance.
<Guest55405> kboodu: I hate the Global menu, but love the HUD
<Linus> danes Some advice though dont follow instructions blindly!
<OerHeks> danes most likely you want Rebuild BS, rebuild bootsector, as the message in line 17/18 say you need one
<danes> Linus: I know and that is why I am asking for help
<danes> OerHeks: I am doing it now... Will see what happens...
<Linus> danes what FS is it?
<danes> Linus, ntfs? I am not sure what you are asking
<Linus> danes was just asking as regarding what FS you were recovering from.
<OerHeks> 1 * HPFS - NTFS
<OerHeks> Guest55405, yes you can undo the global menu bu Unity-tweak or like this > http://marcantoinelemieux.com/blog/posts/2013/05/12/ubuntu-12.04-12.10-13.04-removing-global-menu
<zx2> xrandr doesn't show my second monitor , but second mirrow shows a mirrow
<Guest55405> OerHeks: will though brake the lovely HUD
<zx2> .. but second monitor is showing mirrow
<Linus> is Mir in any live distros at the mo?
<Guest55405> Linus: nope
<Guest55405> Ubuntu 13.04 maybe?
<Guest55405> Didn't see any X server there
<gyre007> guys...I have a stupid question...how do I mount a filesystem so that the directory is owned by particular user which has RW permissions...
<gyre007> every time I mount it into some dir which i CHOWN to some user..mount overrides the ownership to root:root
<Linus> hmm is that using wayland? Im always behind on displays as mostly use ssh apart from my desktop.
<Guest55405> gyre007: u can set the rights when you mount the partition
<gyre007> what are the options Guest55405
<gyre007> I need t stick them into fstab
<Guest55405> Linus: As I said, I didn't see any X server running on 13.04
<Guest55405> ps aux | grep X
<OerHeks> Guest55405, no, hud will not be affected AFAIK
<Guest55405> gave no ouput
<muelli> gyre007: run "disks". You should be able set mount options there.
<gyre007> muelli: this is server
<gyre007> not desktop
<muelli> gyre007: then edit /etc/fstab
<Guest55405> gyre007: http://www.omaroid.com/fstab-permission-masks-explained/
<netlar> How do I stream my Ubuntu One music?
<Linus> Ubuntu stop changing thinks so much you were perfect at 8.04 but you did resemble Debian alot more then!
<Linus> things*
<gyre007> muelli: hah I know Im looking for the right options
<netlar> I absolutely love 13.04
<muelli> gyre007: man mount
<gyre007> :)
<gyre007> cool
<Jagst3r15> anyone own the ubuntu dell xps 13?
<netlar> I signed up for Ubuntu's music streaming but have no idea how to play
<netlar> the music
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, That is polling, ask your question on your problems
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee :(
<muelli> !anyone | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AngusVFF> Im trying to install ubuntu and i keep getting an error that says "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found". Im using a live usb stick. How do i install?
<muelli> AngusVFF: weird. Where did you get that stick from?
<Linus> grey007 anything mounted in Linux will be root:root as its root that mounts it.
<AngusVFF> Its a PNY 64GB usb flash drive
<wilee-nilee> AngusVFF, Is this a dualboot with W8?
<AngusVFF> wilee-nilee: No, Windows 7
<w30> Jagst3r15:  no, but I do have a Dell Inspiron Ubuntu version (old)
<wilee-nilee> AngusVFF, Is it a uefi setup?
<wilee-nilee> was it W8?
<Linus> w8 winshit8?
<AngusVFF> wilee-nilee: The Computer is Custom. and it has a uefi bios. When i go into the boot menu. the drive comes up twice. one with Uefi, and one without
<w30> Jagst3r15: it came with Ubuntu 7 something if I remember right
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | AngusVFF
<wilee-nilee> Linus, keep it on topic.
<Linus> ok
<AngusVFF> !uefi
<Linus> It was my logic to what w8 was though.
<wilee-nilee> AngusVFF, More you might consider, honestly the IRC is bad for uefi advice I would use the UF, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<AngusVFF> ok. Ive already posted on the forms
<Linus> wile-nilee if you have worked in a noc you would know how bad labeling can be.
<wilee-nilee> AngusVFF, Heh, bot seems broken. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubottu> AngusVFF: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<maxb> I wonder why the image is trying to anything with /dev/sr0 at all. How was the USB stick made?
<wilee-nilee> AngusVFF, The author of that thread is who you want, make sure the header has uefi in it.
<netlar> Dummy me, I thought Ubuntu one Music streaming was like Pandora, opps my mistake
<netlar> It just streams music from your library of music
<maxb> For what it's worth, I've happily UEFI-booted the Ubuntu installer on various hardware
<wilee-nilee> AngusVFF, If you get a chance run the bootrepair app from the live cd, just the bootinfo summary and include a link to its url in your thread.
<AngusVFF> ok
<wilee-nilee> maxb, Seems to work fine, however the manufacturers have their own tweaked versions, making it a bit tough for some.
<gyre007> so essentially you can't change the owner of the mount point so you have to handle this stuff on the filesystem level....unless you set some umask which allows EVERYONE to write in...
<Linus> grey007 you could try setting 777. I had a lot of this issues with a Python script I wrote to mount a samba share and remove logs. My resoloution was allow my user NOPASSWED in sudo on the script
<Linus> NOPASSWD*
<gyre007> Linus: 777 is not very secure
<Xaos> evening all.
<Linus> GREY007 ON A WEBSERVER NO, WHATS IT ON?
<goddard> do you think all the constant updates from Ubuntu hurt the life of your hard drive?
<Linus> sorry for caps
<goddard> Linus: you need not apologize linux kernel creator
<gyre007> some slightly sensitive data
<gyre007> which should defo NOT be accessible by everyone :)
<cor_r> is there some kind of lightweight empathy messnger?
<Linus> goddard no your HD writes and reads alot more than Ubuntu updates do.
<Xaos> Has anyone had this issue..... I am trying to get my wireless adapter installed but I can't.  It downloads the files needed but when it goes to install it, I get a message saying that it can't be installed.  Anyone else have this issue?
<goddard> Linus: ok thanks
<Linus> goddard for?
<goddard> Linus: i just had a drive go out after only a little less then 2 years
<goddard> its not an SSD
<goddard> laptop hard drive
<Linus> goddard was that the one you were running testdisk on?
<goddard> ya
<Linus> goddard I smoke that much weed my short term memory is terrible lol, good luck with the recovery. My colleagues have had 100% recovery using it so far though!
<goddard> Linus: its all good I backed it up before that happened
<goddard> Linus: i am surprised you remmebered
<goddard> i also had another instance where some files got deleted and i was trying to recover with extundelete
<goddard> that might be what you remember
<Linus> goddard So am I tbh
<goddard> haha
<Linus> goddard probabbly yeah
<netlar> Is linus the linus?
<Linus> neltlar Of course I am . Whyyou ask?
<netlar> Just curious
<Linus> No Im not God
<netlar> You aren't?
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Linus> To me Linus is God
<Xaos> Has anyone had this issue..... I am trying to get my wireless adapter installed but I can't.  It downloads the files needed but when it goes to install it, I get a message saying that it can't be installed.  Anyone else have this issue?
#ubuntu 2013-07-16
<saiarcot895> Xaos: what's the driver?
<holstein> Xaos: i need more details to be helpful.. what errors? what package? are you running sudo apt-get update before trying to download?
<tomreyn> Xaos: you will need to provide more details, this is much too generic.
<tomreyn> it sounds like using a non-packaged non-ubuntu driver. this can cause havoc, depending on whether or not you know what you're doing.
<Linus> xaos dmesg will help if you could get the entries from there and paste bin them. Pipe dmesg into tail to as the text log doesent contain all entries. dmesg | tail
<Linus> xaos lsmod and lspci | grep ethernet would be useful to
<vorlket> using ubuntu 12.04, wanna clone system + data to a new hdd due to disk failure, how do i do it?
<saiarcot895> vorlket: assuming you can access the old hard drive, dd might be best here
<Linus> vorlket rsync with md5 checksum rather than time/date stamp. Thats what I usually use Dont know any UIs for them though usually run via bash, pascal, or python that Ive wrote.
<holstein> clonezilla uses those tools as well, if you are looking for something with a "wizard" type of thing
<holstein> vorlket: ^
<beandog> ddrescue > dd
<Linus> vorlket I could write a ui though, not much verbosity though to much messing with streams.
<holstein> !dd
<holstein> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in raring
<beandog> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-1 (raring), package size 91 kB, installed size 206 kB
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151127/how-do-i-move-copy-my-entire-ubuntu-system-to-a-different-hard-disk as well
<beandog> holstein: I think dd is part of coreutils ... mebbe
<holstein> beandog: yeah, im not asking the bot the proper search term...
<vorlket> i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 but it doesn't boot, i.e. can't get through the bios
<holstein> vorlket: you can try restoring grub, if the OS is there
<holstein> vorlket: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for example
<Linus> dd is a last resort though? It copies every block over so is hard to recover from unless its individual files, not just slow.
<vorlket> ok will try it. so far i tried http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UeRqo-JLv3w for restoring grub but no luck
<Linus> vor1let you need to reinstall grub?
<holstein> vorlket: i used clonezilla, and had a functional clone
<Rallias> Is there any way to statically set the host-side interface name with LXC?
<vorlket> ok will try. thanks!
<Robdfs> Boot-Repair seems like a scam to me.  The "Recommended Repair" didn't work.  When I sent a detailed email to boot.repair@gmail.com I got an automated response asking for a "donation".
 * beandog donates $1 to /dev/null
<holstein> Robdfs: worked for me.. you dont have to use the GUI
<Linus> robdfs you trying to reinstall grub completely or just the MBR?
<Robdfs> I rebooted after update back in June and got "GRUB RESCUE> prompt."
<psilo> Not ubuntu specific, but if it'snot too busy here, can someone explain what's going on here? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007603&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&cm_sp=HardDrives15-_-VisNav-_-Desktop&CompareItemList=14%7C22-236-380%5E22-236-380-02%23%2C22-148-765%5E22-148-765-TS&percm=22-236-380%3A%24%24%24%2415%24%24%24%3B22-148-765%3A%24%24%24%2415%24%24%24
<saiarcot895> !ot | psilo
<ubottu> psilo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beandog> psilo: WD Green are pretty low quality.
<beandog> psilo: I wouldn't recommend using them if you really care about your data reliability.
<Rallias> You're getting an inferior product for $10 more.
<Linus> robdfs this physical or virtual?
<beandog> psilo: well, maybe not *that* bad ... I actually use one.
<Robdfs> boot repair restored Windows7 boot, but not Ubuntu.
<Robdfs> physical
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | beandog
<ubottu> beandog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip_a> ! text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Linus> robdfs when does the boot fail and if you see an error  whats the error?
<Robdfs> I got a "GRUB RESCUE> prompt."
<Linus> robdfs did you see grub menu or get dumped straight to grub rescue?
<Robdfs> dumped straight it
<holstein> Robdfs: i would remove the GUI that is giving you issues from the equation and do it manually
<Linus> robdfs you might not get anything back what does ls show?
<BenLubar> I want to switch from Fedora to Ubuntu, but my internet connection is pretty slow. I already have everything that needs to be backed up backed up. Is there a minimal installer that doesn't include a livecd?
<holstein> !mini | BenLubar but, you will need to install things to get a GUI and a "desktop" system
<ubottu> BenLubar but, you will need to install things to get a GUI and a "desktop" system: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Robdfs> Boot_rescue put notes in this pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724864
<BenLubar> ubottu: thanks. I used a minimal install cd to install debian on my server, so I know how this works.
<ubottu> BenLubar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> BenLubar: im not sure you do.. the internet speed will be an issue either before the install, to download the ISO, or after, when you have only the bare minimum
<holstein> Robdfs: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using_the_Ubuntu_Alternate_CD *not* using hte boot-repair tool
<psilo> at least with the netinstall you can be picky about what you download
<holstein> sure, but its not a way to save bandwidth necessarily, if you want a typical desktop install
<Linus> Who set that paste bin (I cant remember where) Looks like your MBR is full.
<Linus> What is the size of MBR it is 514k?
<beandog> 512
<beandog> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 would wipe the MBR
<beandog> Uh, don't run that anyone.
<beandog> that isn't following the chat.
<Robdfs> holstein:  Thanks, I think I can follow those instructions
<beandog> and make sure you run it on the right hdd device too
<beandog> better yet, just ignore me. :)
<Linus> I always remeber if and of and what they mean. dd  can be dangerous so never use unless you havent wiped a live server my using misused awk,sed etc
<SonikkuAmerica> beandog: Umm... yeah. That would erase EVERYTHING.
<beandog> SonikkuAmerica: no, just the MBR
<beandog> er
<beandog> And the partition table.
<beandog> But the filesystems would still be there.
<Robdfs> I had a blank partition (for future OSX) between Windows and Ubuntu, so Ubuntu made a "virtual partition" or something.
<Robdfs> That may explain why update corrupted my boot loadrer
<Linus> robdfs was it you asked about testdisk?
<Robdfs> no
<Linus> if  [[ Linus !=10000000]; then; do, echo pwned; done
<beandog> Linus: syntax errors :)
<Linus> you will see I left a sqaure bracket out too
<beandog> -ne, no closing ], no comma after do
<beandog> I think != only works on strings doesn't it?  Gotta do it differently for integers
<Linus> it works when you "" enclose it
<checoimg> Hi everyone, anyone knows good programs for file synchronization ?
<beandog> rsync
<checoimg> anything else no more options ? just rsync  ?
<beandog> that's the only one I can think of
<beandog> rsync is pretty powerful.  what features are you looking for?
<Linus> you cant beat rsync its the best backup option there is. Getting used is worth it.
<checoimg> Two way synchronization
<beandog> checoimg: gimme a sample scenario
<Linus> you cant beat rsync and what it provides Ive worked for Hosting companies that have sold backup services. None have been better than me writing a bash script
<starkiller> hello XD
<checoimg> I have two hard disks with new and old files with same name and I want it to check both files an replace the old one with the new one one way or the other
<jrib> checoimg: check out unison
<beandog> Linus: same, man. ^5
<checoimg> I would like a command line version of unison
<jrib> checoimg: unison...
<starkiller> I have xubuntu only on my laptop, i would like to dual boot with win 7 XD
<starkiller> whats the proper way to do it XD
<checoimg> First install Windows 7
<checoimg> and then ubuntu
<checoimg> because Windows 7 erases the master boot record
<checoimg> where grub is
<checoimg> Grub is OS friendly MBR only accepts window's entries
<Linus> windows usually does wipe . If you dual booting install windows first.
<checoimg> The problem with unison is that sometimes it saves corrupted directories
<checoimg> So I'm lloking for options
<checoimg> Or maybe I'll have to make my own synchronization program
<jrib> checoimg: what do you mean that it saves corrupted directories?
<starkiller> i had win 7 before and the installed xubuntu, and after my win 7 wouldnt boot for some time:P
<beandog> You can boot grub from Windows
<beandog> Or you can boot Windows into GRUB back into Windows
<beandog> Fun stuff.
<beandog> Or the other way around.
<beandog> Or even throw syslinux in front of all of it.
<beandog> I'm probably not helping ...
<checoimg> That when you go and try to open it after it was synchronized then the directory doesn't open
<mandarg> I'm unable to install zx2c4 (Jason Donenfeld)'s password-store program via apt-get even though this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/precise-backports/+bug/1063688 says that the package is in the backports
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1063688 in Precise Backports "Please backport password-store 1.4-1 (universe) from quantal" [Undecided,Fix released]
<starkiller> i have done it before with xp, but win 7 its being a *
<checoimg> giving and error that says corrupted
<starkiller> yea XD
<Linus> if your dual booting a windows desktop always defrag and chkdsk BEFORE.
<mandarg> hm looks like I hadn't enabled the backports rep
<mandarg> *repo
<starkiller> i bought a 1 tb harddrive, so i want to get things right before starting to filling it up :P
<starkiller> so 1)install win 7 in a clean HD, 2) defrag, and check for errors 3) install ubuntu?
<tomreyn> starkiller: i only read the past two lines you wrote, but this sounds like the right order
<tomreyn> if you want a dual boot setup
<tomreyn> you can do the defrag later, doesn't matter
<tomreyn> what's important when installing windows is that you make it *not* use the entire disk
<tomreyn> because by default it will
<beandog> tomreyn: probably easier to partition it first
<beandog> grab a gparted livecd and divvy that sucker up.
<tomreyn> can't the windows installer do that?
<beandog> I ... don't remember .... :T
<beandog> It'd take 5 minutes to do gparted, and about an hour to reinstall Windows so ... I wouldn't risk it :)
<tomreyn> neither
<afflicto> Hey. Has anyone had experience with strange characters showing up in code? I'm writng php in sublime text and sometimes these non UTF-8 characters (which are invisible) breaks my code. This never happens on windows. thanks in advance.
<saiarcot895> tomreyn: it can do part of a disk
<tomreyn> well, for you beandog :)
<beandog> tomreyn: heh ... yah
<starkiller> well ill give it a try and see what happens :P
<starkiller> my hd its clean so nothing to lose :P
<wilee-nilee> starkiller, Use the manual install with windows, to size it correctly, to avaoid resizing.
<wilee-nilee> avoid*
<starkiller> lol thanks wilee, this is so exiting lol, i m suck a nerd lol
<starkiller> such
<checoimg> afflicto : Yes I had that problem
<checoimg> afflicto : you have to copy the code until the lines that shows the error and rewrite it
<checoimg> That's what I have done
<docvell> Just curious...anyone have a network printer that uses a Ubuntu and a Windows system?  (sharing the printer)
<beandog> starkiller: more like an apprentice nerd ... you've got a ways to go, yet. :)
<beandog> docvell: I have a Brother wireless printer that works great
<checoimg> starkiller : Do the partition with gparted Windows 7 installer doesn't do partitions AFAIK
<docvell> was it easy to set up?
<beandog> docvell: iirc it worked out of the box
<docvell> I am thinking of getting a network laser printer for me and my wife...I use Ubuntu and she uses Windows 7
<beandog> docvell: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<beandog> check that out
<docvell> thanks :)
<beandog> actually this is better http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<yr0drag0n> is the puppy ok??
<ShippD> having problems with 13.10  all my applications have disappeared in unity any suggestions would be great even when i search no apps come up
<docvell> thanks :)
<yr0drag0n> puppy linux rocks
<beandog> docvell: anyway, there's a lot out there that'd work fine
<jjavaholic> ubuntu-desktop?
<ShippD> yes
<checoimg> ShippD : In the meantime you can try Alt+F2 and typing there the name of the program
<checoimg> ShippD : And you should post that on the forums too
<docvell> I am glad - just would make it easier than moving our printer back and forth all the time (currently just an ink jet but we want to go to a laser printer someday
<jjavaholic> and/or terminal with ctl + alt + T
<beandog> docvell: yah, I dig.  I can give you the exact model # I got if you want
<deckard_> hello. I am unable to get a video to play on a popular site. Would removing some of the stock software caused this?
<ShippD> oh from the terminal ok
<deckard_> evermind, was Ghostery
<jjavaholic> whereis <<program name here>>
<docvell> I don't have the printer yet - there were a few we were looking at (not sure off hand though)
<beandog> docvell: I sent you a pm
<checoimg> :D My printer is there
<checoimg> But LIbre Office doesn't print well
<jjavaholic> to look for app to see if it is there.  If it is I would check for unity-lens-applications
<checoimg> ONly when I print from a PDF
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | ShippD
<ShippD> yes
<checoimg> !13.10 | checoimg
<wilee-nilee> ShippD, Bots not working, 13.10 is #ubuntu+1
<ShippD> ok thanks
<ubottu> ShippD: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<client> Hello
<wilee-nilee> heh, took the bit 1 minute, lol
<client> How do I install the mp3 plugin for xubuntu? I didn't install it when setting up, but now i'd like to install it
<ubottu> checoimg, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> client, Generally the xubuntu-restricted-extras should cover what you need.
<client> where do I find that?
<holstein> client: any package manager that you want to use.. or try searching fluendo
<wilee-nilee> client, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras  in the terminal or in the software center
<holstein> !mp3 | client
<lun> client: $ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<client> does it only install the mp3 codecs?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Its the 2 min bot delay. ;)
<wilee-nilee> wait......wait it may show
<holstein> wilee-nilee: i see that... ;)
<holstein> !codecs
<lun> client: i think not only, u should read more info about this package etc. in google
<client> lun I learned/learnt that you shouldnt tell new ubuntu users to 'google' something
<client> !google
<holstein> client: its not a "go google this instead of me helping you" thing.. its a, you might want to read about what all is included in that meta-pacakge
<holstein> client: if you literally just want mp3 support, there is a fluendo package
<client> holstein I'm checking in the repository. It includes flash, etc.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wilee-nilee> and ms-fonts
<client> it speaks about Java, aren't we suppose to use openJDK instead of Java6 ?
<holstein> client: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<SonikkuAmerica> client: You can use either. Oracle Java is just now running on top of OpenJDK
<wilee-nilee> client, The java7 in the repos is basically the same as the proprietary.
<client> Ok wait, let me get this straight. Java used to write their own runtime environment before that wasn't 'open source', and then they switched to OpenJDK, which is written by contributors?
<holstein> !mp3
<holstein> client: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<OerHeks> openJDK is the open source version of the vulnerable oracle binairy blob
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<client> I don't get all these license restrictions on Ubuntu. Linux mint never had any...
<holstein> client: mint has the same, just doesnt share the information at install
<qin_> OerHeks gets cookie.
<wilee-nilee> client, Mint is ubuntu in drag, hardly different.
<beandog> lol
<holstein> client: the licenses are for the products.. not for the operating system.. they exist and the information is independent of the OS you are using, though you may or may not know about the restrictions
<client> Mint is more like a "Home User" type of OS
<_joey> what's a cool application to send sms over gsm phone connected to it?
<_joey> thanks
<_joey> connected to ubuntu
<client> yeah, it's weird seeing mp3/mpeg restrictions. Most people probably don't know about them
<wilee-nilee> mint is a fork for the gnome2 freaks, and those that can't find codecs.
<qin_> _joey: What phone? symbian generation would do with gammu/wammu
<holstein> _joey: i use airdroid on my android phone.. that is going to depend on the phone and service you have
<client> gnome2 being the stable layout look since XP?
<qin_> client: do not mention kde
<_joey> qin_: nokia
<qin_> _joey: what os?
<_joey> there is a connection over 3g
<_joey> ubuntu
<holstein> _joey: on the phone.. what OS
<qin_> _joey: yes
<_joey> what do you mean what oS?
<client> ive never used KDE, but I was on Mint12 with their fork of gnome3. that thing killed my laptop on wubi install
<holstein> _joey: i use andoid.. there are iOS phone from apple.. what do you have on your nokia?
<client> Joey are you using a nokia with windows phone or with symbian?
<f4r3j4d0r> Hello everyone
<_joey> nokia is the hardware device used to connect ubuntu to the internet over 3G
<_joey> holstein why would even matter?
<wilee-nilee> _joey, Little to much to just answer a question. ;)
<holstein> _joey: you'll need an application, if there is one, that will communicate with the phone, friend..
<client> _joey: in order to send an sms, you will likely need an emulator of the software on your phone.
<_joey> holstein: exactly. I need an application. So I asked what application is available, fucktard
<client> lol
<tomreyn> _joey: look into gnokii, gammu, wammo, smsclient, smstools
<holstein> !language | _joey
<IdleOne> !language | _joey
<wilee-nilee> !language > _joey
<wilee-nilee> heh
<tomreyn> *wammu
<holstein> _joey: that application, will need to communicate with your phone, and i would need to know what OS to make a suggestion
<client> poor holstein . so sincere, yet underappreciated
<ubottu> _joey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ubottu> _joey, please see my private message
<holstein> client: its a good thing im not here for appreciation :)
<qin_> _joey: if you asked what system run your phone on by two persons it may indicate that it is revelant to question you asked, buddy.
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Heh, those that know respect you. ;)
<client> let me go sort my issues out. take care.
<holstein> client: good luck
<_joey> qin_: it indicates linux community has changed for the worse for whom something as simple as binary leave with too many options
<_joey> :)
<wilee-nilee> nothing but empty rhetoric
<qin_> _joey: dude, sinple question what phone is it: symbian, android or m$?
<wilee-nilee> thank god they're gone
<qin_> oh... kinda feel like risking kick ;)#
<beandog> wat?  did I miss a troll?
<beandog> *sniff*
<karim_> hi
<cyrano_> is there a support channel for PPC?
<beandog> ppc?  ick.
<beandog> cyrano_: what problem did you run into?
<beandog> uh .. just out of curiosity. :)
<cyrano_> i have an old iMac G4 I'm trying to install 12.04 on via the minimal install cd. The 32-bit version doesn't boot and the 64-bit cd boots but does nothing after typing install or expert
<beandog> Oh okay
<beandog> Um
<beandog> Sec.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<beandog> I *just* put it on a g5
<beandog> cyrano_: do a server install on 12.10 and try that
<OerHeks> those are special comunity build iso's
<danes> help, my cdrom is not showing up. I pressed the eject button but it is not responding and I cannot see it on nautilus
<danes> what can I do?
<beandog> danes: open a terminal and run eject
<beandog> or alt + f2
<beandog> or whatever it is.
<danes> beandog: thanks, that worked
<beandog> yay
<beandog> danes: some CD / DVD drives automatically "lock" when you close them in Linux.  It's annoying.
<danes> beandog: hmm I did not know that...
<beandog> danes: there's some way to tell it not to do that .. I was just looking at it the other day .. and can't remember what it was.  I think it was in the man page for eject though.
<cyrano_> beandog: is the G5 an intel or PPC?
<beandog> cyrano_: ppc64
<beandog> cyrano_: I *just* installed an ubuntu on there the other day ... and then I junked the box ... I wish I could remember which version it was, sorry. :T  I know it was really recent.
<beandog> so 13.04 or 12.10
<danes> beandog: well, the command eject worked to eject the cd but when I insert it back it is locking again and not mounting automatically...
<beandog> danes: really?  it's not mounting?  What's in there?  CD or DVD?
<danes> beandog: cd
<beandog> Odd.
<beandog> It worked before, I'm guessing?
<beandog> danes: is it a DVD drive?
<danes> beandog: yes
<danes> its a laptop drive
<beandog> Hmm
<beandog> danes: open a terminal and run dmesg | grep sr0
<beandog> see if there's any kernel flakeouts
<danes> beandog: [126944.851537] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB:
<beandog> danes: yah, that's a no.
<beandog> Oh well.
<danes> beandog: that appears many times
<beandog> Yah, that's fine.
<beandog> That's nothing strange.
<danes> I just dont want to restart right nnow as I've been analyzing data for days and I cannot afford to lose it. I need to burn a cd
<beandog> Well you should be able to burn one just fine.
<beandog> You can always manually mount a CD anyway
<danes> I tried with mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<danes> but it didnt work
<beandog> what'd it do
<beandog> run it as root?
<danes> I run it as sudo
<beandog> kk
<beandog> Wait, you will or you did?
<th0r> Danes: if you are trying to burn a blank, linux can't mount a blank
<beandog> that.
<danes> beandog: I did
<danes> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /mnt/cdrom/ busy
<danes> then I tried umount and fstab said its not mounted
<beandog> like th0r said, are you trying to mount a blank CD?
<danes> nope
<danes> just any cd and/or dvd
<beandog> Hmm
<beandog> Try umount /dev/sr0
<beandog> Er
<beandog> First of all, run mount, see if anything really is mounted
<beandog> If it
<FloodBot1> beandog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> If it's not, do a lazy unmount.  sudo umount -l /dev/sr0.  That could clear its head.
<danes> ok
<beandog> Also make sure you don't have any folders open trying to access the directory that was on the CD.  That could flake it out, too.
<danes> ok
<beandog> This is probably a good time to mention I tend to use the most complex appraoches first ..
<beandog> and I need to leave soon.
<beandog> heh
<danes> beandog: nope, same thing. I closed all windows and still not responding
<danes> beandog: its saying its not mounted
<danes> anyways... I'll keep trying
<beandog> Okay lemme think.
<danes> I even tried removing the drive and reinserting it
<beandog> Run sudo lsof /dev/dvd, or on /dev/sr0 or /dev/cdrom.  See if anything is trying to access it.
<danes> but same thing
<beandog> Sorry, lsof | grep
<beandog> sudo lsof | egrep "(sr0|cdrom|dvd)"
<danes> ohhh I think it may be testdisk...
<danes> I am analyzing an external hdd
<danes> I think I'll have to wait then...
<beandog> Okay
<beandog> danes: good luck mon, I must leave this planet.
<beandog> my stomach needs me.
<danes> beandog: peace bro
<beandog> gl man
<crankharder> is there a good backup manager available?  been using "rsync -av --delete /source /destination", but I fear that doesn't protect me from data corruption on the source drive.  I'd like something that warns me that something has changed in that regard
<somsip> !info rdiff-backup | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-7 (raring), package size 171 kB, installed size 634 kB
<somsip> crankharder: with that offering incremental backups, old data is not overwritten.
<crankharder> hmm, kinda dont want incrementals for certain folders
<somsip> crankharder: it can be customised...
<crankharder> like music/video shouldn't change ever
<somsip> crankharder: I backup / and /home daily, photos only if changed, and videos manually. All using a combinaton of rdiff-backup and rsync. But anyway, that was just my suggestion to try to help with the issue you wanted to avoid
<crankharder> right, but what defines "changed"
<crankharder> presumably /source could get corrupted and taht'd trigger a backup, right?
<wilee-nilee> crankharder, You have it croned?
<somsip> crankharder: changed means 'I copy new photos from my camera to my harddrive'...
<wilee-nilee> scheduled?
<checoimg> How does file corruption trigger a backup ? Does corruption include writing on the file the last modification ?
<crankharder> is it not possible that a file gets corrupted and then your backup process recognizes that its changed and overwrites the backup w/ the corrupted file?
<checoimg> I don;t think so and in my experience a backup program has never notices changes like that
<checoimg> And I have worked with corrupted files
<wilee-nilee> crankharder, Theoretically yes, however we are in the ether now with conjecture.
<wilee-nilee> you could get hit with an asteroid, theoretically
<checoimg> Theoretically ? Theoretically is knowing the code and how the OS and file manager works
<wilee-nilee> checoimg, yes master. ;)
<checoimg> haha
<wilee-nilee> This is support not could this imaginary thing happen.
<checoimg> That approach would be the most straight forward. Reading the whole file like doing a MD5 CheckSum
<checoimg> to the file and then comparing from there
<checoimg> but that would be a huge charge to the CPU
<checoimg> and to the system
<checoimg> I think the way it does is that the system stores in the file the last modified time to the file on an appended file linked to the file
<checoimg> then programs read that file and work form there
<MidnightNinja> hey, can anyone tell me how to disable swap through grub?
<checoimg> Not a chance to hear swap disabling from me
<checoimg> I don;t imagine why would that be useful maybe you can tell me
<MidnightNinja> So its not possible?
<wilee-nilee> MidnightNinja, You can change the swappiness, you would comment it out in fstab
<holstein> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MidnightNinja> I finally got grub to boot, and it appears boot hangs on adding swap
<MidnightNinja> although, it could be the massive 30GB i allocated to swap, but its been hanging for about 5-10 minutes
<wilee-nilee> MidnightNinja, Run blkid and check the uuid in fstab
<Coburn> MidnightNinja: afaik the swap is formatted every boot
<MidnightNinja> is it possible the swap is being formatted takes longer than 5-10 minutes
<holstein> i would resize it to 4 gb's and take up the rest of the space with something useful
<checoimg> DO you have 30 GB of RAM ?
<MidnightNinja> holstein: the point of this installation is android compillation
<MidnightNinja> I have 16GB now
<checoimg> That's something I never thought about Linux
<checoimg> Yes that's exactly what I want to use 16 GB
<MidnightNinja> huh, computer went to black screen
<checoimg> since laptops won't get more for a price of 1300
<holstein> MidnightNinja: still, you have customized quite a few things apparently.. whats causing the boot issue? not sure.. but i would start with swap, as you are
<MidnightNinja> I bought a 1300 lenoyo y510p sli
<checoimg> How many processors ?
<MidnightNinja> holstein: well a number of issues are going on. #1 its a uefi computer
<MidnightNinja> its a 4th gen haswell i7
<checoimg> I need 12 cores
<checoimg> for rendering
<holstein> MidnightNinja: sure, but you knew all of that going in...
<checoimg> Well if having a 16 GB swap, I wonder how servers do on this
<MidnightNinja> 2) its a dual boot, and grub has been severally messed up through several attempts at installation, and 3) i just got grub to install through hackery with a live usb
<MidnightNinja> holstein: yup
<MidnightNinja> The issues i expect are though, are the dual nvidia gpus
<holstein> MidnightNinja: i have dual GPU
<checoimg> you mean SLI  ?
<MidnightNinja> yep
<checoimg> Ok
<MidnightNinja> iirc they are geforce 750ms,. which require nvidia drivers
<checoimg> Well MS won;t get a check from me anymore,, I'll buy my computer with Linux pre-installed
<MidnightNinja> do you think I should still investigate the swap issue? the boot went to black screen after, which looks like nvidia problem
<holstein> MidnightNinja: shouldnt require those drivers to boot.. and that shouldnt have anything to do with grub
<MidnightNinja> lol-i know, but Im an engineering student
<MidnightNinja> i need to run cad and stuff
<checoimg> Architecture ?
<holstein> MidnightNinja: what would i do? if you are in the beginning stages, i would refer to the uefi documenation, and try doing a rather generic install.. defaults.. and see how the performance is, and go from there
<MidnightNinja> holstein, I replaced quiet splash to nomodeset in the grub
<holstein> MidnightNinja: the way i see it, you have quite a few variables.. new OS on new hardware that is questionably supported with lots of custom options in the install
<MidnightNinja> holstein: Ive already set uefi up to accept the installation, grub has installed, and when I boot into live usb, the system recognizes the ubuntu installation
<checoimg> Yes that's one of the reasons why people stay on Windows
<MidnightNinja> holstein: yep, but Ive seen that others have gotten it to work
<wilee-nilee> !ot > checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg, please see my private message
<holstein> MidnightNinja: sure.. i'll keep quiet and let you work with the other volunteers.. just keep in mind, it could be your configuration, your customizations
<MidnightNinja> holstein, no need to be quiet, I'd just rather assume I can get it to work lol
<Coburn> most likely you need to compile the latest kernel
<Coburn> since afaik Ubuntu 13.04 was... 3.5x.
<holstein> MidnightNinja: thats the issue.. im saying, you are assuming, and you cant.. have to test
<Coburn> UNnless I am mistaken
<checoimg> Well you should get that partition shrinked
<MidnightNinja> I found that someone here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272570/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-lenovo-y500 got the old model to work, which is similar
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, 3.8.0-26 here
<MidnightNinja> Okay, I understand you now
<checoimg> to much swap it's almost the double that you need
<MidnightNinja> holstein: I understand your point now
<MidnightNinja> checoimng-I know I need a ton to get a fast android build--my last computer took 8 hours to get a build
<Coburn> my new AMD build is UEFI and it runs Mageia Linux fine using GRUB2
<MidnightNinja> How would I update the kernel?
<holstein> MidnightNinja: i dont think so.. you shouldnt need more swap for that
<Coburn> MidnightNinja: you can compile android fine without swap
<holstein> MidnightNinja: more swap space shouldnt speed up a build process
<Coburn> MidnightNinja:  I've seen sites about an official PPA that you add and you can get linux-image-3.9
<Coburn> etc
<MidnightNinja> do you think it would help?
<holstein> MidnightNinja: try it
<Coburn> well 3.8 is eol I think
<Coburn> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, For the record non stock kernels are not supported here.
<holstein> MidnightNinja: if you know how to purge a PPA and keep multiple kernels
<Coburn> wilee-nilee: fiddlesticks
<MidnightNinja> I do not know how to do that...I can google and gfind out
<varun_> Coburn, as far as I know, repositories are either official or PPAs. There is nothing like "official PPA".
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, Lol, that is the way it is camper. ;)
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MidnightNinja> huh
<MidnightNinja> hmm
<holstein> MidnightNinja: im the kind of guy who will load a live CD with a kernel in it just to see how it supports my hardware
<checoimg> Or a Live USB
<MidnightNinja> holstein: gotcha
<MidnightNinja> The odd thing is that the live usb works perfectly
<holstein> MidnightNinja: thats also why i would look at how you have installed it.. when you said "30gb's of swap", i saw red flags
<MidnightNinja> I set the swap through gparted, and installed to a 370GB partition
<holstein> nuclearbob: there is no reason to do that, and i dont know what else, if anything, you have customized that could be causing issues
<holstein> MidnightNinja: i load the installer, and click install.. and my machine, with dual GPU boots.. try doing that.. keep it simple
<holstein> nuclearbob: sorry
<checoimg> Well bye guys, hope you guys can solve the problem.
<holstein> checoimg: cheers
<holstein> MidnightNinja: also, if you installed upgrades during the installation, then the installed version is different than the live one
<MidnightNinja> holstein: that might explain it
<MidnightNinja> Think I should remove the swap, format and try again?
<MidnightNinja> without upgrades of course
<holstein> MidnightNinja: and keeping it as stock as possible
<holstein> if for nothing else, just to learn, and test graphics drivers
<nurow> hello, I just installed Ubuntu and installed my drivers and a few applications, updated ubuntu, and the restarted. But when the computer came back up, I now get a permissions error any time that I try to install something in Ubuntu Software Center
<holstein> nurow: open a teraminal and type "sudo -i" and share an error
<nurow> holstein, no error... and actually it is now working in Ubuntu Software Center... I have no idea what just happened
<holstein> nurow: fat-finger is my guess.. cheers!
<MidnightNinja> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nurow> Nah, this was never giving me that login prompt before.
<varun_> nurow, it might have figured out that people in IRC are going to torture it ;P
<holstein> nurow: this?
<nurow> it*
<holstein> nurow: it?
<nurow> ubuntu software center
<MidnightNinja> huh
<holstein> nurow: you'll be asked for a password..
<MidnightNinja> I just realized something odd-There is no direct option for secure boot in uefi
<nurow> i know. this time i got asked for a password. but the first four times it simply said "Permission Denied"
<MidnightNinja> at least in my uefi
<nurow> so... next issue I suppose. Can anyone point me to the guide that is used to uninstall the "More suggestions" and remove the "Recently accessed files" from everytime I hit the Ubuntu button?
<holstein> nurow: what ubuntu button? the main menu in unity?
<nurow> yeah
<qin_> nurow: so called: dash
<nurow> ah
<holstein> nurow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86544/how-do-i-delete-the-entire-history-recently-used-items-in-the-dash maybe
<qin_> nurow: check settings > privacy
<MidnightNinja> anyone here very familar with uefi?  where would I find the option to disable secure boot?
<holstein> MidnightNinja: in the bios, AFAIK
<MidnightNinja> Im in the bios, but I dont see an option for that
<cipherboy> MidnightNinja, holstein is correct, but perhaps if you tell us model of the system, we could help you more.
<MidnightNinja> lenovo y510p
<holstein> MidnightNinja: might not be.. i dont have UEFI, but i think its really up to the manufacturer
<MidnightNinja> the lenovo y500 is a similar model if that helps
<holstein> similar likely wont help at all.. unless its *identical*
<nurow> boom. thanks guys :)
<MidnightNinja> true
<cipherboy> holstein, MidnightNinja... Technically Microsoft says that you are allowed to disable secure boot on non-ARM platforms (thus keeping its Surface RT "safe").... And most manufacturers tend to allow secure boot to be disabled.
<holstein> its definitely something im going to try and check before i buy anything.
<MidnightNinja> cipherboy: interesting-although this is the most mangeled windows installation i have ever seen
<varun_> MidnightNinja, does it have win8 preinstalled?
<MidnightNinja> varun_:yes
<MidnightNinja> varun_ :yes
<varun_> MidnightNinja, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Accessing_the_UEFI_settings_from_Windows8 ?
<holstein> varun_: thats handy!
<MidnightNinja> does that boot into a different access point for the bios?  Ill give it a shot
<cipherboy> MidnightNinja, perhaps another link would be http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
<holstein> varun_: is that part of all of them? or do you know?
<cipherboy> Link was part of this Ask Ubuntu thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/312684/uefi-13-04-install-on-lenovo-ideapad-y510p-boots-windows-instead
<Mathisen> i had big problems to make my machine dual boot with windows 8 did not work when i install debian from usb but when i burned it to a dvd it worked ... grub installed itself on the usb .. dont know if the same issue affects ubuntu
<Mathisen> and i have uefi bios
<varun_> holstein, I have an absolute zero experience with win8 :P
<Ace> sup
<Ace> I seem to have screwed up my software sources
<holstein> varun_: yeah, i have none with UEFI and linux yet
<Ace> any ideas how to fix?
<holstein> Ace: elaborate on how you have broken them
<Mathisen> correction grub did install the uefi boot partition on the usb
<holstein> Ace: you can always just grab the proper sources from either the backup you should have made, or from a live CD, or a volunteer, or searching around for them
<Ace> Lots of duplicate sources.list entry errors
<Ace> holstein, lesson learner -_-
<holstein> Ace: i would try to restore to defaul, and get "sudo apt-get update" to complete without errors
<Ace> *learned
<holstein> default*
<Ace> how do? Interwebs weren't much of a help on that
<holstein> Ace: assuming you havent installed any/many packages from other sources, you should be albe to make it work
<holstein> Ace: what operating system are you using?
<Ace> xbmcbuntu
<Ace> trying to make an htps
<Ace> gave up on mythtv
<Ace> tvheadend wasn't working, so now I'm trying VDR
<holstein> Ace: in a terminal, run "lsb-release -a"
<holstein> but, unfortunately, xbmcbuntu is not ubuntu
<Ace> as root?
<holstein> so, for example, if you are running xbmcbuntu based on 12.04, you can try a default 12.04 sources file, but you really should ask the xbmcbuntu community
<holstein> we dont know what changes they have made to the sources
<holstein> and, xbmcbuntu is not supported here...
<holstein> Ace: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ could be handy.. but again, you could have need of custom sources from the xbmcbuntu community
<Ace> thanks
<Ace> any way to adjust the colors on vim to make it more readable?
<cxz> any ideas on how i can download a source .deb file and all it's dependencies?
<holstein> Ace: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto might help
<holstein> cxz: really depends on the .deb and what it needs..
<holstein> cxz: have you used synaptic? there is a "gernerate download script" option you can try
<cxz> no i shall try that i guess
<MidnightNinja> huh
<cipherboy> cxz, what package? if it is one of the ones in Ubuntu, you could look online. If you download the file, `dpkg -I deb.deb` should tell you
<MidnightNinja> it appears that when I have legacy first in uefi , grub boots, and when I have uefi first, windows loads
<holstein> i think legacy is what you want, as long as that works for you otherwise MidnightNinja
<Ace> MidnightNinja, what version of windows
<cipherboy> Ace, 8
<MidnightNinja> Ace:windows 8, uefi
<Ace> Windows 8 uses a uefi bootloader
<cipherboy> MidnightNinja, can you boot Win from legacy?
<MidnightNinja>  cipherboy: nope
<Ace> 7 can be made to use a uefi bootloader
<MidnightNinja> windows bootmanager pops up and gets angry
<Ace> secure-boot
<MidnightNinja> Ace: no visible secure-boot option
<cipherboy> MidnightNinja, looks like you should configure grub then to insta boot linux, then use bios to switch, lol.
<MidnightNinja> lol
<Ace> you can uefi boot grub by adding the secure-boot keys to the bios
<MidnightNinja> cipherboy: luckily, lenovo left a bios button on the computer :)
<Ace> MidnightNinja, what kind of computer?
<holstein> i have a very limited amount of hoops i hop through for windows, personally
<MidnightNinja> Ace: Lenovo y510p SLI
<MidnightNinja> to add more insult to injury, ubuntu shows up in the uefi list, but boots grub rescue
<Ace> you have to add the secure-boot keys
<MidnightNinja> when it boots from the hard drive, grub loads
<MidnightNinja> how would I do that?
<Ace> depends on the machine
<Ace> but you are required to be able to...
<MidnightNinja> The other issue that Im unsure about is the fact that all partitions seem to be gpt
<MidnightNinja> I dont know if that adds another variable to the mix here
<Ace> not at all
<Ace> uefi/secure-boot/windows 8 requre it
<Ace> I wish I wasn't so new to linux
<Ace> I'd be more able to explain how to modify grub...
<Ace> I could tell you anything you want about windows
<MidnightNinja> Ace: how would I modify grub to boot on my system--I've added nomodeset to the kernel entry in gurb
<nugga> Hi how to intall ubuntu in my tqblet
<Guerrilla_> Can anybody help me setup my dual monitors, on lubuntu, do i just go to the video card website or is there more to it.... atm they are just mirroring each other
<earman> hello everyone!!!
<nugga> Guerilla type this  in terminal  sudo monitor
<nugga> Earman i fuck ur dickman
<Guerrilla_> sudo:monitor command not found
<cipherboy> Guerrilla_, nugga, fyi... sudo monitor does nothing. Monitor is a part of dmucs, a part of distcc.
<cipherboy> [sarcasm] iirc, distributed compiling and configuring dual monitors have little in common
<varun_> MidnightNinja, the wiki page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI) clearly states that you must install Ubuntu in the same mode as the pre-installed OS (win8) is, (if you want to boot both). It seems you installed Ubuntu in legacy mode.
<earman> what？
<earman> shit
<MidnightNinja> varun_: would that cause boot issues at all?
<tomreyn> earman: basically, the hint given to you was wrong. look into what xrandr can do (and watch your words).
<varun_> MidnightNinja, yes it would. But I don't have personal experience with UEFI, so can't say what kind of issues.
<varun_> MidnightNinja, are you able to boot normally when BIOS is in legacy mode?
<MidnightNinja> I am not able to boot into windows
<MidnightNinja> I am unable to boot into ubuntu either, but that is a recurring problem
<varun_> MidnightNinja, not even when in legacy mode? (ubuntu)
<SunStar> use the windows disk to boot, select repair my computer and select start-up repair
<MidnightNinja> varun_:ubuntu has never worked on my computer
<MidnightNinja> SunStar: never works for me...lol
<varun_> MidnightNinja, do you have boot-info report uploaded somewhere? If not, use boot-repair to generate it, then give us its pastebin link.
<MidnightNinja> will do
<roothorick> I'm completely at a loss... I put the 12.04 alternate installer on a USB stick, and it boots on every single machine EXCEPT the one I want to actually install on, where I get a generic "please insert a bootable device" message
<Konata> roothorick, are there any bootable devices to boot from on that machine aside from usb
<roothorick> previously I had the stick set up without a partition table... it tried to boot but I'd get a screenful of "error 0100 reading sector" before I even got the boot menu
<roothorick> DVD drive... I don't have any DVD-Rs
<Konata> is there a physical hdd in the machine
<roothorick> yes
<roothorick> already forcibly disabled in the boot order
<Konata> okay now stupid question time
<Konata> when you plug in the usb drive and power on the computer
<Konata> and go to boot selection
<Konata> ... does it show up?
<Mathisen> yes
<roothorick> well I can't find a boot menu in this BIOS
<roothorick> but I can go into the setup and it shows it and lets me select a boot "mode"
<roothorick> everything gives the message except "Force FDD" which just hangs at a blinking cursor
<roothorick> I'm contemplating pulling the damn hard drive out and using a VM to do the initial install
<roothorick> drivers will be messed up but eh
<virty> trying to get my VM to talk to the other VM, but when I try to ping or tracepath, instead of going to 192.168.200.20 it goes to the external IP and, of course, that can't find a local IP...
<Rallias> Woot... fresh upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 makes my grandma able to see lips move on her favorite show.
<roothorick> yeah, I'm gonna do this the hacky "virtual machine with no disk image" way
<roothorick> don't know what else to do
<Rallias> roothorick, Eh, the drivers would survive. I've done similar installs in the past.
<Mathisen> burn it on cd ?
<roothorick> Mathisen: I don't have one available
<Rallias> Unless you need a custom driver for your video card or wireless card.
<roothorick> well, the vidcard in it, I'm pretty sure is too new for nouveau
<Rallias> roothorick, Is your network card supported by ubuntu's installer?
<roothorick> Rallias: it's an Intel Pro/1000 series, should be
<roothorick> you have a neat trick?
<Rallias> roothorick, You could put ubuntu's mini.iso's vmlinuz and initrd.gz in the grub configuration and boot to it.
<Rallias> I've done it several times... just not with ubuntu/grub2
<roothorick> okay, but how do I boot it?
<Rallias> Hold down the key you use to enter grub.
<Rallias> I think it's shift... although I may be wrong.
<roothorick> how do I boot gcrub?
<roothorick> *grub
<Rallias> roothorick, Grub is the stage before plymouth.
<roothorick> Rallias: I'm aware. But I'm not even getting that far.
<Rallias> roothorick, So you are unable to turn your computer on to OS?
<cipherboy> roothorick, been a while since I worked on the project, but you could look https://github.com/cipherboy/grubiso for a general idea on booting isos off of hard drives... same concept applies to booting USBs from ISOs. Make it ext2/3/4, shove grub on it, copy a iso there, edit the grub.cfg
<roothorick> Rallias: the farthest I've gotten is grub's stage1 tries to load and barfs all over the screen
<Rallias> Does it say something like cannot find hard drive?
<roothorick> cipherboy: at that point I might as well do the install via VM...
<roothorick> Rallias: "error 0100 reading sector XXXXX" over and over and over again
<roothorick> Rallias: keep in mind, the same stick boots on my laptop no problem
<cipherboy> roothorick, btw, are you using secure boot?  as for install via vm, was pointing to it as a general idea as to how to get the iso to boot perhaps.
<roothorick> cipherboy: machine is so old it doesn't know what secure boot is
<Rallias> roothorick, Oh... just read back a bit... sounds like syslinux being an issue.
<cipherboy> roothorick, good, good. How did you create the usb? LiveUSB or grub to iso boot?
<roothorick> cipherboy: the universal USB installer tool for windows
<roothorick> I'm gonna go with the VM install
<Rallias> roothorick, Yes, a VM would be your best option. It sounds like your motherboard doesn't expose your USB drive as an IDE drive during 16bit mode.
<roothorick> I can remove the vbox additions pretty easily
<Rallias> You don't need to install it in the first place.
<nabn> hi. i have a couple of folders pinned up on the top bar of my  gnome-classic DE. (i dont know what to call it, i guess it's the menu bar) . there doesnt seem to be a way to remove them. Is there no way of doing that?
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Try the alt key while clicking, for options.
<wilee-nilee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91445/how-do-i-remove-an-icon-from-the-top-panel-in-gnome-fallback-mode
<Rome> why do ppl use github?? Ugh, why not just make another module.. Not everybody knows how to use github..!!
<Rallias> Rome, People use github because it's a big name. It doesn't matter if it's good enough, people just like big names. Like microsoft.
<Rome> well.. it sucks, cause these ppl updating stuff with github, and im lost  as to wat to do, do i copy and paste> Am i supposed to dl the module over?  ugh. And scared to ask them wtf to do with the github update.. they make u feel like u are a real dummy! Or they say Google. Or READ.. lmao. .. imma just wait till someone i know if online personally so they can explain to me in private.. Dont
<Rome> feel like being embarrased
<FloodBot1> Rome: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Rome, This channel is support not rant and swear central, keep the words clean and on topic.
<nabn> wilee-nilee, sorry. nothing happens
<MidnightNinja> can anyone take a look at this boot info?
<MidnightNinja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879664/
<nabn> wilee-nilee, when i right click-> properties, it says launcher properties
<holstein> Rome: i thik code school has free git lessons http://www.codeschool.com/courses/try-git
<MidnightNinja> grub is currently installed to hdd, not efi.  Installed ubuntu wll not boot  after  "running /scripts/init-bottom...done"
<MidnightNinja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879664/
<aaas> anyone want to take a stab at my VirtualHost to try and get spike/test/web/app_dev.php to spike/test  (pulled from stackexchange) http://pastebin.com/MqJaFtuX
<wilee-nilee> nabn, The fallback session has been changing, I would look on askubuntu using your release and fall back and your problem, if it were me.
<nabn> wilee-nilee, thanks. i'll try that out.
<wilee-nilee> MidnightNinja, this channel would be the last place I looked for UEFI help, the ubuntu forum has excellent help.
<MidnightNinja> wilee-nille: thanks for the advice.  Ill set up a post there
<wilee-nilee> MidnightNinja, You want the author of this uefi help thread make sure to have the script you posted in the thread and uefi in the header. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<bitbuzzer> hi. what is the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/bin/X11?
<varun_> MidnightNinja, I completely agree with wilee-nilee. Oldfred is the best person I know for troubleshooting UEFI issues.
<lauratika> i have issues playing this file, totem says Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file. http://69.175.59.34:8000 what can be wrong??
<lauratika> em i conected?
<wilee-nilee> varun_, Heh, he is the man, in so many ways.
<holstein> lauratika: i have only ever used icecast.. i would try a different client to troubleshoot. VLC
<varun_> old-freind, for boot problems :)
<lauratika> holstein: on clementine cant either play it
<wilee-nilee> bitbuzzer, Not really a support question per-say the web might be a better source.
<holstein> lauratika: are you sure you set the server up properly?
<lauratika> set the server?... this is a link to a radio station. it wont play on any media i have totem and clementine.
<p3rf3c7> Hi - I'm trying to use the bash "for" function for filenames contained in a file - 1 per line. Some of the file names contain spaces though, so bash executes each part as a seperate for. Is there a way for me to get around this?
<MidnightNinja> sent pm to old fred
<MidnightNinja> thanks guys!
<MidnightNinja> Im going to turn in for the night.  Thanks for all the help!
<holstein> lauratika: i would ask the server maintainer
<holstein> lauratika: how are you trying to play it?
<lauratika> just open file either on totem or clementine
<holstein> lauratika: says "server full" for me
<lauratika> oh, ok so i guess is not working rigth?
<holstein> lauratika: that is a server side issue that you will not be able to address client side
<lauratika> i see, so why totem said i have no permission?
<lauratika> just wondering
 * holstein shrugs
<jtreminio> Good evening. Is apt-get really slow for anyone else right now?
<Konata> depends, which mirrors are you using jtreminio /
<nurow> Question.. I have installed IceCat, and pinned it to my launcher in Unity. But when I click that icon, it actually creates a second icon on my launcher for the session. If I open the downloads in IceCat, it opens again a THIRD icon on the launcher. How can I fix this?
<jtreminio> Konata: hmmm … I'm not 100% sure. it's from vanilla ubuntu installs
<Konata> jtreminio, well
<Konata> If you want to check
<Konata> Open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Konata> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Konata> You may find this URL of great assistance
<Mesram> No, it's me
<cool_boy> Hello mates !
<cool_boy> I am on linux 12.04, trying to update but getting error "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, You ad any PPA's
<wilee-nilee> add*
<cool_boy> on terminal I get Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to 192.168.0.1:80:
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: how?
<ssfdre38> is there a way to send info between 2 servers via ftp or is there another way?
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: actually i did not understand , what you mean to say?
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, You might try changing the repo's
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | cool_boy
<ubottu> cool_boy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: No
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, What you show is not a ppa, I would try a new repo.
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: how can I try a new repo
<cool_boy> what is repo?
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, Repositories your computer calls for stuff. You can check and change them in the software center-edit-repo's I believe
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, Some packages may not have keys and be considered untrusted consequently, however if in the ubuntu repos you are safe.
<mob001> How to check/find Hadware/software RAID is working or not? Please help me on this..
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: I see edit repo's option nowhere
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, First tab in software sources has a option, I'm in W8 at the moment so I have to go from memeory here.
<Ben64> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04, HP Probook 6565b. Broadcom 4313 [14e4:4727]. The wireless worked in the livecd, but not in the install. No wireless networks are found, and it is coming up as either eth0 or eth2, not wlan0
<PepperoniPizza> Ben64, still at it ? :-(
<Ben64> PepperoniPizza: yep, heh
<Ben64> if i could just swap out the mini pci-e i would, but apparently HP whitelists certain cards only
<oupateddie> I can't seem to get a USB flash drive to mount although it is seen by lsusb from command line
<wilee-nilee> oupateddie, Partition type?
<oupateddie> Probably FAT16 or 32 and Ubuntu 12.04
<oupateddie> It does this with more than one stick
<wilee-nilee> oupateddie, how are you trying to mount it?
<oupateddie> Putting into the USB slot
<oupateddie> Then the system sees the drive/stick but it doesn't come up with filemanager
<Random833> have you tried mounting it manually with the mount command?
<wilee-nilee> oupateddie, Have you looked in the left panel in home after plugging in?
<oupateddie> yep
<nurow> Question.. I have installed IceCat, and pinned it to my launcher in Unity. But when I click that icon, it actually creates a second icon on my launcher for the session. If I open the downloads in IceCat, it opens again a THIRD icon on the launcher. How can I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> sudo mount /dev/sdX/ mnt
<PepperoniPizza> wilee-nilee, that won't work
<oupateddie> sdx would be c in this case as there are 2 HDD sdba and sdbb
<wilee-nilee> sudo mount /dev/sdXX/ mnt  heh
<PepperoniPizza> still wrong
<oupateddie> let me see
<wilee-nilee> PepperoniPizza, Then show us oh great one.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<PepperoniPizza> sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt
<wilee-nilee> ah yes well close, lol, no damage done.
<PepperoniPizza> if that doesn't work try sudo rm -rf /
<PepperoniPizza> jk ;-)
<wilee-nilee> !ops | PepperoniPizza
<ubottu> PepperoniPizza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<wilee-nilee> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<PepperoniPizza> can you calm down kid, I said jk
<PepperoniPizza> you know what, don't calm down just enjoy a nice stroke
<wilee-nilee> PepperoniPizza, I'm not a kid and if you post that the ops will be called.
<PepperoniPizza> ok mr. nilee
<oupateddie> no medium found on /dev/sdc when I use that command
<PepperoniPizza> oupateddie, sudo fdisk -l
<elky> PepperoniPizza: please be actually helpful, not "lol lets trick you into deleting your system"
<PepperoniPizza> elky, I said jk immediatly after
<PepperoniPizza> oupateddie, it is like /dev/sdc1
<PepperoniPizza> likely*
<oupateddie> let me check it seems to be sdd
<elky> PepperoniPizza: we are a humourless channel and don't allow that "jk"
<PepperoniPizza> elky, thats sad
<PepperoniPizza> oupateddie, well you can run sudo fdisk -l to find out what it is
<oupateddie> let me see now
<oupateddie> it sees it at sdd
<oupateddie> but still can't see it via file manager
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: here is screen shot of sofrware sources http://postimg.org/image/epth1oo75/ade8cae0/
<cool_boy> http://postimg.org/image/epth1oo75/
<PepperoniPizza> oupateddie, is it /dev/sdd1 ?
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, download from is the option to find the fastest and what repo works for you.
<oupateddie> yes
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: I can see global server and india server here
<PepperoniPizza> oupateddie, where would you like to mount this drive ?
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, open the bottom link in dropdown.
<oupateddie> I have checked on gparted but there seems to be an error as there is no file type and an ! shown
<wilee-nilee> all the options are on that download from
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: I can see "main server", "india's server" and "other" options
<oupateddie> thus the disk seems to be a poblem itself
<PepperoniPizza> oupateddie, well try this
<wilee-nilee> oupateddie, Format it if you need nothing from it in gparted.
<PepperoniPizza> oupateddie, does it already have data on it ?
<oupateddie> well I have been told there is data on it and I'm trying to get this off the disk
<oupateddie> but cannot see anything
<oupateddie> might be a virus as it comes from a Windows machine
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, Other options I believe, which will run find the fastest ping or let you choose another.
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: well In other options i need to choose one option from the list
<cool_boy> which one you suggest?
<oupateddie> I have found previously that disks do not display anuthing due to some virus of sorts
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, Yeah, you are just changing the repository somtimes they have problems, you original fail opens here.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<cool_boy> wilee-nilee: mine is india's server
<wilee-nilee> oupateddie, Possible, could be a corrupted partition needing a chkdsk would be my guess.
<oupateddie> thanks but I'll return it to the client and get the data on another stick which I know is working.... how do you force a mount. I now have another stick which doesn't want to mount at all
<wilee-nilee> cool_boy, Okay, try another, this is a bit of act on your own here to some extent, I have led you to the brook, now yo choose to drink or not. ;)
<wilee-nilee> run a update after changing is all
<varun_> cool_boy, the original link you got error with : http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en can you open it in browser? I can here.
<cool_boy> here is the result of  "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"  http://pastie.org/8144831
<cool_boy> varun_: yes I can open
<cool_boy> well, nothing helped me !
<cool_boy> thanks all
<cool_boy> :)
<varun_> cool_boy, that looks normal to me. The "untrusted source" problem occurs with PPAs.
<cool_boy> varun_: why I am not able to install updates?
<varun_> cool_boy, the error message you receive, does it give you details?
<cool_boy> you know what, I am not able to ping to the server from where the updates will be installed
<varun_> which one?
<cool_boy> it says Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)
<cool_boy> and connection time outs
<cool_boy> probably it checks on port 80
<varun_> cool_boy, that is clearly a local address, not a remote server.
<cool_boy> and it seems local address
<Nmbr1> cool_boy: unless you changed the protocol in /etc/apt/sourcs.list it is going to try to connect over tcp 80
<cool_boy> i dont know why it is local
<cool_boy> Nmbr1: I did not change
<cool_boy> it looks at 80 and server address it looks for is a local address
<Nmbr1> it looks for a local address?
<varun_> cool_boy, do you have any PPAs added manually? (Other software tab in Software sources box)
<cool_boy> Nmbr1: yes . 192.168.0.1 is a local address
<Kartagis> gm
<cool_boy> varun_: no i never did
<Kartagis> good morning
<cool_boy> Kartagis: Good Morning :)
<varun_> cool_boy, can you show us "ls -1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Kartagis> why would icons turn into question mark icons?
<Nmbr1> cool_boy: unless you are running your own update server at that address or you are updating through a proxy it shouldn't try to contact that address
<cool_boy> varun_: http://pastie.org/8144843
<cool_boy> Nmbr1: probably it is because I am in a proxy enabled network
<cool_boy> still I am not sure, it should serach pacakages on a local address
<roothorick> okay what the hell. I thought the alternate installer was for customizing what's installed? It's pretty much making a full-blown desktop install. I don't need nautilus for this!
<varun_> cool_boy, what is that "clipgrab-team-ppa-precise.list" for? If not sure, post back "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/clipgrab-team-ppa-precise.list". Same for the other one also, in the same pastebin link :)
<cool_boy> varun_: first one returns
<cool_boy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/clipgrab-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<cool_boy> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/clipgrab-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<cool_boy> for second (.save)
<cool_boy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/clipgrab-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<cool_boy> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/clipgrab-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Nmbr1> cool_boy: that makes more sense
<cool_boy> Nmbr1: yes it makes sense but the local address doesn't
<cool_boy> :(
<varun_> cool_boy, what does "nslookup archive.ubuntu.com" return?
<roothorick> oh whatever, I'll strip the installation once it's up
<roothorick> aptitude search ~i !~M ftw
<sydnerdrage> How does one specify the PPA for a package to install?  I have 2 PPA's with a common package at different versions and I'm a little confused.
<cool_boy> varun_: http://pastebin.com/H9gxM8uW
<varun_> cool_boy, do you have synaptic installed? It would be easier to check proxy settings there.
<cool_boy> varun_: I guess no
<cool_boy> you think i should install
<varun_> cool_boy, No, that's not necessary. I asked because I don't know the commandline way to check that. Perhaps "ls /etc/apt/preferences.d/" ? any output
<cool_boy> varun_: no output boss
<varun_> :(
<cool_boy> varun_: for me not possible to install, same problem requires untrusted packages :)
<cool_boy> varun_: I guess , I have wasted your enough time
<cool_boy> Thanks  a lot mates
<varun_> cool_boy, does "apt-get install --print-uris synaptic" return the download links?
<varun_> npope, we are here to waste time ;P
<varun_> unless you are tired ;P
<cool_boy> varun_:  :D
<cool_boy> this did something
<cool_boy> asked me to continue for download 12.7 mb
<varun_> returned any links at the bottom of output?
<cool_boy> I pressed Y for install and nothing happened
<cool_boy> did not install
<cool_boy> yes
<cool_boy> got links
<cool_boy> 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sgml-data/sgml-data_2.0.6_all.deb' sgml-data_2.0.6_all.deb 270558 MD5Sum:452b71965d453a7c9e3ee94074f21d9e
<cool_boy> 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/docbook-xml/docbook-xml_4.5-7ubuntu1_all.deb' docbook-xml_4.5-7ubuntu1_all.deb 335660 MD5Sum:9197c0c0aa46094ba6e73ac4350af8ec
<cool_boy> 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libe/libept/libept1.4.12_1.0.6~exp1ubuntu1_i386.deb' libept1.4.12_1.0.6~exp1ubuntu1_i386.deb 128994 MD5Sum:d52c389f8ad572589aca67f072c9d6cd
<cool_boy> 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rarian/librarian0_0.8.1-5_i386.deb' librarian0_0.8.1-5_i386.deb 59208 MD5Sum:5479834d804931af9c825c7cd705d98d
<cool_boy> 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rarian/rarian-compat_0.8.1-5_i386.deb' rarian-compat_0.8.1-5_i386.deb 103846 MD5Sum:2568ea639f4de1d4436e35f741d08342
<cool_boy> 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/synaptic/synaptic_0.75.9ubuntu1_i386.deb' synaptic_0.75.9ubuntu1_i386.deb 2404832 MD5Sum:1fc22bb2696aa397ed24af57b635ac41
<FloodBot1> cool_boy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varun_> It is not meant to install, just gives you the links which you can use to manually download the packages. cool_boy
<Nmbr1> try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -d upgrade"
<cool_boy> varun_: ok
<Nmbr1> that will do an update and then download but not install
<varun_> cool_boy, you can just copy-paste these links in the browser to manually download the packages, Then copy all these packages in a new empty directory.
<cool_boy> varun_: same problem
<cool_boy> local address
<varun_> cool_boy, even in downloading?? :-o
<cool_boy> no
<cool_boy> downloaded all
<cool_boy> then?
<varun_> cool_boy, move them all in a new empty directory on your desktop. Lets name this directory abc.
<cool_boy> ok
<cool_boy> then?
<varun_> cool_boy, then in a terminal, do - "cd ~/Desktop/abc && sudo dpkg -i *" to install the packages.
<varun_> cool_boy, hope there are no errors?
<cool_boy> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<cool_boy> varun_: there are
<varun_> errors??
<cool_boy> dpkg: error: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<cool_boy> i think this abc should be archive file
<cool_boy> is it?
<varun_> cool_boy, the abc was the folder name.
<cool_boy> yes it is but getting error
<varun_> are you in the directory where the downloaded files are?
<varun_> in terminal
<cool_boy> no
<varun_> then "cd" to it first
<cool_boy> i guess this is job of cd, is not it
<varun_> yeah.
<cool_boy> varun_: ok
<varun_> that's why the full command was "cd ~/Desktop/abc && sudo dpkg -i *" (assuming the folder is named "abc" and is on the desktop)
<cool_boy> varun_: yes i m in 'abc' directory
<varun_> ok, now "sudo dpkg -i *"
<cool_boy> all is fine except eror
<cool_boy> same errors
<varun_> are you using "*" in the last?
<varun_> does "ls" return the package names?
<cool_boy> yes ls returns packages names
<cool_boy> not using *
<varun_> cool_boy, try "sudo dpkg -i ./*" (./ this time)
<varun_> :|
<varun_> you need it ;)
<varun_> the asterisk *
<cool_boy> varun_: now is working
<cool_boy> it is what saying on terminal :P
<varun_> sounds good so far :)
<jnhghy> Hi, I need to run an .exe app on ubuntu. tried with wine... if I try to run it from the terminal...nothing happens if I right click and run with wine... it works but I have to pass it a parameter for it to do anything....how can I do that?
<BuzUVT> hi there, i want to declare a permanent variable, tryed with export, declare, set it in /etc/enviroment but still doesent work...any tips ?
<Ben64> jnhghy: might want to try asking in #winehq
<varun_> cool_boy, when finished, you can open "Synaptic" from dash. Make sure USC is closed when you open synaptic.
<jnhghy> Ben64: did that before asking here
<Ben64> jnhghy: well they're the wine support channel
<cool_boy> varun_: inslled
<cool_boy> what is USC?
<Random833> jnhghy: what happens if you run wine from the terminal?
<HypothesisFrog> hi
<varun_> Ubuntu Software Center, cool_boy
<Random833> (note: i can't help you any further than suggesting that, i'm on my way to bed)
<BuzUVT> i want to declare a permanent variable, tryed with export, declare, set it in /etc/enviroment but still doesent work...any tips ?
<jnhghy> Random833: what do you mean? if I type wine and enter in terminal ... I get the "Usage" info
<Random833> no
<Random833> i mean "wine", followed by the path to the exe, followed by the parameter you need to pass it
<Random833> e.g. wine notepad.exe file.txt
<cool_boy> varun_: ok
<jnhghy> Random833: then it freezes...
<Random833> the whole computer?
<Random833> what do you mean freezes? nothing was running before, how can it freeze?
<varun_> cool_boy, in synaptic, check "Settings > Preferences > Network tab". Is proxy enabled?
<jnhghy> Random833: sorry, wine ... I need to end it with ctrl+c ... and receve: fixme:console:CONSOLE_DefaultHandler Terminating process 8 on event 0
<Random833> maybe you're just not waiting long enough for it to start
<Random833> anyway, beyond that i have no idea
<Random833> and i need to go to bed like an hour ago; goodnight
<jnhghy> gn
<cool_boy> varun_: direct connection to internet
<cool_boy> no proxy
<cool_boy> i should configure proxy server here?
<varun_> cool_boy, no. It is good as is.
<cool_boy> fine
<varun_> cool_boy, what is output of "cat /etc/hosts" ?
<mastershake> hey guys my terminal is talking and it wont shut the hell up how do i disable this?
<seriously_random> are Linux and Windows Steam installations compatible with each other?
<histo> mastershake: what do you meant it's talking?  Did you enable the assistance tools
<histo> seriously_random: compatible how?
<cool_boy> varun_: I get '>'
<cool_boy> no such file or directory
<seriously_random> histo, can I copy windows Steam folder to linux and start using it?
<cool_boy> varun_: sorry i wrote wrong
<cool_boy> i am getting
<cool_boy> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<cool_boy> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<cool_boy> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<cool_boy> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<FloodBot1> cool_boy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varun_> cool_boy, no "/etc/hosts" file?? I smell a conspiracy.... hmm.. make sure your doors are locked in the night, as well as in the day..
<BuzUVT> i want to declare a permanent variable, tryed with export, declare, set it in /etc/enviroment but still doesent work...any tips ?
<varun_> ok got it.
<varun_> cool_boy, I'm now suspecting some external proxy or routing configuration on your system. Nothing seems wrong with software sources.
<cool_boy> varun_:  yes I am on proxy enabled network
<varun_> cool_boy, who controls the proxy routes?
<Nmbr1> can you traceroute the first source and see where it fails? if you are not able to get out of the net to the source address then it is your network administrator that will need to help you get it corrected
<varun_> cool_boy, you may try the same proxy settings in synaptic. Although I'm not entirely sure what it does, or even if it is meant to address such issues.
<varun_> cool_boy, plus what Nmbr1 said above ^^
<varun_> cool_boy, as a quick consolation, if you need to install some specific package, you can use the same "--print-uris" option with apt-get to get the download links, then install it as we did with synaptic.
<Nmbr1> cool_boy: you could also take varun_ 's idea of --print-uris and do that for all updates with "> ~/Desktop/links.txt" which will send the uris to a text file and then use wget to download all the packages from the uris in the file.
<Nmbr1> conceptually you could create a bash file that will replicate the function of apt-get upgrade
<cool_boy> Nmbr1 , varun_ : thanks a lott :)
<cool_boy> i learnt alot  today  from you  guys !
<varun_> Nmbr1, that would be 'height of workarounds' ;P
<histo> seriously_random: I doubt you'd be able to use anything out of the windows folder on linux
<varun_> cool_boy, welcome anytime :P
<Nmbr1> no worries , good luck!
<Nmbr1> varun_: :)
<cool_boy> :)
<krethan> hi
<krethan> does anyone know what is wrong with this shell script line:
<krethan> sh $CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh
<krethan> it drops $CATALINA_HOME value and uses just /bin/startup.sh
<somsip> krethan: what does echo $CATALINA_HOME output?
<krethan> "/usr/local/tomcat"
<krethan> I have it set above
<krethan> and then an echo to check that
<somsip> krethan: does sh inherit the environment for BASH when it is run? Just a thought...
<krethan> I'm not sure newbie :P
<somsip> krethan: try running without sh
<krethan> k will brb
<Kartagis> why would launchers turn into question mark icons?
<Nmbr1> krethan: your /bin directory should already be included in $PATH so if you chmod +x /bin/startup.sh you should be able to run startup.sh just by typing "startup.sh" in terminal
<krethan> trying to create a startup script...
<krethan> somsip: acting the same way
<Nmbr1> krethan: if you want to be able to run startup.sh without ".sh" add alias startup ="startup.sh" to your aliases or .bashrc file
<krethan> what does the new line character do to variables in shell scripting?
<varunendra> Kartagis, did you see this : http://askubuntu.com/a/76344 ?
<Kartagis> varunendra: no I hadn't seen it, let me look
<Kartagis> varunendra: does this also apply to cairo-dock?
<varunendra> Kartagis, I'm not sure about that, but doesn't cairo dock have its own set of icons? With *some* apps, that problem used to exist before that .desktop file mechanism was introduced in Ubuntu. So it maybe its own issue.
<krethan> I got it
<krethan> I am using /bin/su instead of sh and it is working now
<pesh> am new to ubuntu n am loving the experience...wanna be a hardcore linux user....thanx..
<nimesh> Hi Does anyone know how to stop the black screen when you boot into ubuntu
<Warlock> Stop the black screen?
<wilee-nilee> !details | nimesh
<ubottu> nimesh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nimesh> When it happened I was using 12.04 LTS now I have reverted to 11.10 because it does't happen
<wilee-nilee> !11.10 | nimesh
<al_> hello
<ubottu> nimesh: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<wilee-nilee> 11.10 is not supported
<nimesh> I know but the problem was in 12.04
<wilee-nilee> nimesh, Right and you have yet to provide anything that would be helpful, for example what you tried, your graphic setup would be a couple.
<Warlock> Error messages, if any...
<nimesh> i will look up my graphics
<wilee-nilee> lspci will tell you
<goddard> wilee-nilee: what is lspci short for?
<wilee-nilee> no idea
<goddard> list system pci
<goddard> ?
<al_> some news about new xubuntu release?
<goddard> that will help me remember it
<nimesh> it's a sis pcie vga disply aadpter 662/761Gx
<goddard> nvidia?
<nimesh> no sis silicon Integrated Systems
<nimesh>  a laptop
<varunendra> nimesh, give us the pastebin link of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga"
<goddard> time for bed
<goddard> later
<nimesh> the thing is that it is just a blank screen
<nimesh> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6330]
<nimesh> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0082]
<nimesh> 	Kernel modules: sisfb
<Warlock> ... pastebin
<nimesh> look i am a complete noob what is paste bin
<nimesh> plz
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nimesh> ok wait a sec
<nimesh> how do i do a screen shot
<mm12> hey all
<HumanSlime> hi
<mm12> how come i cant get the desktop to ship like a cylinder
<varunendra> nimesh, please give us the details of the problem you are having. It may be a graphics issue, although that device as well as the driver seems quite generic type.
<nimesh> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mm12> tried compiz
<wilee-nilee> nimesh, I only see a few hits at the ubuntu forums, really without 12.04 installed there is not much that can be done.
<anasp> how i can install ubuntu phone to alcatel onetouch idol ultra
<wilee-nilee> anasp, #ubuntu-touch
<anasp> ok
<nimesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879942/
<nimesh> bye i have to go
<ezra-s> apt-cache show php5-fpm Description part: "Note that MOST Apache users probably want the libapache2-mod-php5 package."   <---- SINNERSSS!!
<KriShaNsin> if i get a brand new Lenovo thinkpad with windows 7 pro on it. should i even boot into windows the first time. or should i just put the Live USB with raring main desktop in and go into bios menu and boot from usb never even booting into windws ever?
<mm12> wow ubuntu really neat better then windows 8
<ActionParsnip> Krishanan: I would to resize the NTFS partition
<babinlonston> Hi all there any one for helping me , regarding Taking backup my whole server using tar.gz and restore it ...
<KriShaNsin> so i need to resize the NTFS partition first?
<ActionParsnip> Mm12: depends on needs for which is better really
<mm12> is epiphany a good web browser
<KriShaNsin> ActionParsnip: but i want a full clean install of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Krishanan : Win7 can resize its own partitions so I'd use the Microsoft tool to resize a Microsoft file system
<KriShaNsin> ActionParsnip: I dont want to keep windows on the machine
<ActionParsnip> Krishanan : do you want to use Win7 at all?
<KriShaNsin> no
<KriShaNsin> hell no
<KriShaNsin> so i can just do the full clean install straight away then right?
<ActionParsnip> Krishanan: aaahh then just boot install media and wipe the NTFS off :)
<KriShaNsin> yeah cool
<ezra-s> KriShaNsin, then go ahead and install
<ActionParsnip> Krishanan : yes absolutely
<ActionParsnip> Mm12: good is a comparison of needs vs what is needed
<ActionParsnip> Mm12: something isn't simply "good" or "bad"
<ActionParsnip> Mm12: think about it
<ActionParsnip> Mm12: I hate firefox web browser but someone else thinks its great. Is firefox a "good" browser?
<ActionParsnip> Mm12: its nonessential
<KriShaNsin> what web browser do you prefer action?
<ActionParsnip> Mm12: install Epiphany and use it as you would any other.  If you like it, use it
<ActionParsnip> Krishanan : chrome here
<ActionParsnip> Although arora is featuring more
<babinlonston> Hi all there any one for helping me , regarding Taking backup my whole server using tar.gz and restore it ...
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iceroot> !backup | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: please see above
<iceroot> babinlonston: dont just use tar.gz on a running system, it may result in a corrup backup
<babinlonston> ok
<user123> why is direct download 13.04 iso image and torrent file is showing difference in size ? desktop iso is 785mb while torrent is 823mb something....same for 12.04.2 iso and torrent files
<zipy> with spyware build in :P
<zipy> dunno, never used torrents but arent all torrents bigger?
<wilee-nilee> user123, May be the measurement of your torrent client some call 1000mib a gig some say 1012
<wilee-nilee> check the md5sums
<wilee-nilee> or eh 1024
<Deepfriedice> wilee-nilee, You are forgiven.
<Kartagis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<user123> hmm...but it doesn't matters with the final files on hdd coz the files will be same whether we download them directly or from some torrent or warez etc...so what i'm thinking is to download both the torrent files and iso image and compare their sizes
<wilee-nilee> user123, If your using official sources, your are wasting your time.
<Deepfriedice> user123, I would use SHA512 rather than filesize, but sure.
<Kartagis> what was 12.04 named?
<varunendra> user123, using nautilus, the default file browser?
<Kartagis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<user123> i remember that i had this question in previous releases also....and that time i was suggested herre that maybe any one of the file must be broken and i did md5 and sha and it was same
<wilee-nilee> !12.04 | Kartagis use the web man
<ubottu> Kartagis use the web man: please see above
<wilee-nilee> !1204
<varunendra> user123, nautilus has some bug or something due to which it shows the size larger than actual. It is normal for me now.
<chunkyhead> varunendra: which os are you using?
<user123> varunendra: ohh, i didn't knew about that bug
<Kartagis> I was trying to write a /etc/apt/preferences file
<Deepfriedice> varunendra, is it a bug, or just the 2^(10*x) vs 10^(x) thing?
<varunendra> 12.04 LTS, 64 bit, kernel 3.2.0.36
<chunkyhead> varunendra: icon sizes can be changed, i guess ctrl+scroll up/down
<varunendra> Deepfriedice, I suspected that, perhaps it is part of the explanation, but never cared enough to verify.
<saban> how to add domain mydomain.com search mydomain.com to resolv.conf in 12.04???
<user123> varunendra: your name suggests you are somewhere in saarc ?
<varunendra> chunkyhead, I'm talking about sizes in bytes :D
<chunkyhead> varunendra: oh lol my bad. i thought sizes of icons
<varunendra> user123, how so? I'm glorified it seems :D
<user123> varunendra: lol, hindi ?
<varunendra> user123, oh, I thought you meant the organisation saarc. lol. I'm in India, yeah, hindi speaking North Indian :)
<llutz> saban: add those lines to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<llutz> saban: run "sudo resolvconf -u" after that
<ActionParsnip> llutz: ahh, didn't know that one
<llutz> ActionParsnip: man resolvconf :)
<user123> varunendra: lol, well i doubt if anybody associated with saarc comes here
<ActionParsnip> llutz: word
<chunkyhead> does anyone know where does ubuntu store it's cursor theme? i managed to change the theme using unity-tweak-tool and then eversince when my cursor is on the desktop it's displaying default theme and when i hover it on top of an appliaction it displays the current theme. any help with that?
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: tried logging off and on?
<varunendra> user123, you never know ;)
<saban> idk why you had to change from simple to confusing in 12.04 :/
<saban> tnx
<jtreminio> chunkyhead: you actually have to run some command line stuff
<user123> varunendra: if the person will not be of sound mind then I suppose I'll be wrong :)
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip: yes i tried, tried restarting, im stuck on this problem from tha past 1 month
<chunkyhead> jtreminio: i dont wanna run unity --reset command
<varunendra> user123, which source did you get the torrent by the way? You should verify its MD5sum if you have even the slightest doubt.
<chunkyhead> that will end up reseting alot of add on i've installed jtreminio
<user123> varunendra: fron ubutnu.com...i hope its trustworthy
<jtreminio> chunkyhead: http://askubuntu.com/questions/295101/ubuntu-tweak-tool-mouse-cursor-would-not-change-theme
<Kartagis> hrm, I've pinned according to the instructions in !pin. how do I get a pinned package?
<user123> lol ubuntu.com varunendra
<varunendra> user123, if it was an official source, there is no chance of error. Torrents ensure data integrity. Just let it finish to 100%
<chunkyhead> jtreminio: this should work, let me get back to  you once i am online thru my homePC thanks for the help :D
<gartral> hey all, i have a conundrum, my mom's netbook is in desperate need of an update past 11.04, but I can't install k3b or any other software to backup her data because her OS is so old, she doesn't have another method of backing up data, so what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> user123: did you MD5 test the iso you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: upgrade to 11.10, then to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> gartral: its going to take a while
<ActionParsnip> gartral: why is their no backup? Is her data not important to her?
<user123> no..i have downloaded from torrent
<Deepfriedice> gartral, tar -cf ?
<ActionParsnip> user123: what mdia are you installing with? CD? USB?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: she has 250 MB free on her hdd
<nimesh> which distro is the best for ati redeon 9800 ?
<Kartagis> hrm, I've pinned according to the instructions in !pin. how do I get a pinned package rather than the default?
<user123> i have not written it in any media....its currently on my desktop
<Kartagis> !info cifs-utils precise
<ubottu> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.1-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 63 kB, installed size 176 kB
<user123> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ md5sum Desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso  8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26  Desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso varunendra
<varunendra> nimesh, all distros are going to more or less the same kernel hence the same drivers. So doesn't matter really.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I really want to give her k3b through a PPA or some other backporting method so she can clear up her hdd
<nimesh> ok
<sandGorgon> hi guys - I have a WD hard disk which is showing logical sector size as 512B vs physical sector size as 4096B. Can someone tell me how to set them both to 4096B ?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you may find a PPA, do you not have a dropbox account? Or space on your own PC she can dump her stuff to?
<nimesh> is there a way to download the ati driver
<jtreminio> How would I run two command-line tests? test ! -d foo && -d bar
<gartral> ActionParsnip: my PC is 20 miles away
<ActionParsnip> !ati | nimesh
<ubottu> nimesh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> gartral: could still run an SSH server and have her connect via SSHFS, secure copy all the way :)
<Deepfriedice> gartral, what do you need k3b for? (and what is it?)
<nimesh> i will see
<Kartagis> Deepfriedice: it's a cd burning utility
<gartral> Deepfriedice: she needs too backup about 10 GB of data
<Deepfriedice> ActionParsnip, I don't think I would use SSHFS like that...
<ActionParsnip> nimesh: unless its a 2xxx 3xxx or 4xxx ATi, then you want this: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: why not?
<Kartagis> Deepfriedice: brasero is buggy
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: its a secure copy over WAN...
<qin_> jtreminio: /j  #bash
<gartral> ActionParsnip: time, it's a netbook, and not very powerful, it transfers over ssh at about 500kb/s
<varunendra> user123, that md5sum is perfect. The image is fine.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: could buy a 16Gb USB flash drive for the price of a pack of smokes..
<Deepfriedice> Kartagis: I think I would upgrade the OS before trying to install programs for her.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you then have a backup and can make periodic copies as you have an extra 6Gb to expand to
<gartral> ActionParsnip: in america? yea right, I spend $4 US on a pack of smokes
<Kartagis> Deepfriedice: I took the liberty to answer for gartral
<gartral> brb, she needs human mantinance
<ActionParsnip> gartral: either way, its stupidly cheap
<nimesh> ok thanz for that info
<Kartagis> I've pinned according to the instructions in !pin. how do I get a pinned package rather than the default?
<ActionParsnip> nimesh: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you the GPU
<tozen> hi all! how can i disable to remove directory in ubuntu 12.04? as example ~/Downloads/New. thx
<nimesh> i'm not in ubuntu at the moment
<Pistola> Hi, I'm having display issues with my Ubuntu 13.04 OS.  The brightness is low and I have tried for the last few months to fix it to no avail.
<user123> varunendra: hmm...how to check md5 ? i am doing md5sum ---image--- its giving msd5 but when i am doing md5sum -c MD5SUM its giving error
<Deepfriedice> tozen, What do you mean by "disable to remove directory"?
<qin_> tozen: man chattr; man chattr
<varunendra> user123, just match the md5sum with the official list. I matched yours with mine - was a match.
<qin_> tozen: lsattr and  chattr commands
<user123> varunendra: ok...anyways....I have some issues with wifi router configuration...help ?
<tozen> Deepfriedice: well i've got files in directory and i want them to be kept om my machine with possibolity to delete only with some passkey or password
<varunendra> user123, perhaps. You in the problematic Ubuntu right now?
<jwu> there is so many thing happened in this week, a number of chinese linux distro just released.
<wooy> hey, does ubuntu have read/write capability for NTFS?
<DJones> wooy: Yes it does
<jwu> yes it does
<ActionParsnip> user123: your MD5sum is correct
<DJones> !ntfs | wooy
<ubottu> wooy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> wooy: yes
<Deepfriedice> tozen, Your password, or the root password?
<ActionParsnip> wooy: but Windows cannot write or read Ext4. Funny isn't it
<user123> varunendra: no...ubuntu and router are perfectly fine....infact its the same router i want to configure through which i am chating with you right now
<varunendra> user123, is it the router's configuration or the system's local wifi problem?
<wooy> thats great, thank you guys
<user123> ActionParsnip: ok thnx :)
<wooy> ActionParsnip: yeah i was missing this feature numerous times
<rcmaehl> Can someone help me with http://i.imgur.com/4LD4uDQ.png
<gartral> ActionParsnip: another issue, WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<tozen> Deepfriedice: my password
<gartral> her system hasn't been upgraded in forever
<ActionParsnip> wooy: funny because the Ext4 specification is available to anyone, but theNTFS spec is only known fuly by Microsoft
<Deepfriedice> rcmaehl, Well THAT doesn't look good.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I really need a way of making her system upgrade
<rcmaehl> Deepfriedice, You don't say :P
<ActionParsnip> gartral: yes because the repos for Natty are disabled
<ActionParsnip> !eol | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gartral> ActionParsnip: then how am I supposed to upgrade if I can't back up her data?
<user123> varunendra: i can configure router in pppoe and bridge mode but not in pppoa and 1483 bridge mode (mer)....i wanna configure it in those 2 modes
<Deepfriedice> tozen, That actually sounds fairly hard, generally you have full access to all your shit when you log in.
<varunendra> user123, you should try #networking then
<gartral> ActionParsnip: thank you for repeating the obvious, what's the fix that allows her too keep 2.5 years of work?
<Deepfriedice> Best I could suggest is to give ownership to root then only give root write rights.
<user123> varunendra: its invitation only and i tried ##networking yesterday no use
<Nmbr1> Deepfriedice: tozen could chown the files or the directory and subfiles/folders to root or a different group
<tozen> Deepfriedice: so here is no any solution? o_O
<Nmbr1> Deepfriedice: good call ;)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: all I can suggest is a backup (which she should have) then reinstall, you can upgrade using the Oneiric alternate ISO too
<gartral> ActionParsnip: HOW the HECK am I supposed to backup her data if she doesn't have burner software?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Deepfriedice> Nmbr1, Yeah, but then you would need root privileges to delete the directory. I guess that's still just your password if your the administrator.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: you know what. Screw it, I'll compress he3r /home and run an upgrade.
<Deepfriedice> gartral, just package it as an ISO file then directly write it to the disk.
<Nmbr1> Deepfriedice: yep unless you created a special account for that function and changed the ownership to that account rather than root
<Deepfriedice> Nmbr1, Still not tozen's privileges though.
<varunendra> user123, I don't even know what 1483 mode is. Besides, we'd surely be kicked out if we discussed that in here ;P
<surjikal> lol wat:
<surjikal> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<surjikal> this is a valid url
<Deepfriedice> Well that's new.
<g105b> Can someone point me in the right direction for booting a computer via LAN to install 13.04 ?
<Kartagis> sorry for the repetition, but I've pinned according to the instructions in !pin. how do I get a pinned package rather than the default? cifs-utils in raring is buggy
<Nmbr1> Deepfriedice: why would that be an issue? create a group (rmrights) tozen and the special account (we can call it "rmaccount") are members of. the files will be chown rmaccount:rmgights. rmrights has read access but rmaccount has read/write
<Deepfriedice> Kartagis, I'm not sure I understand you. Surely if you pinned a package then that's the version you have?
<ikonia> g105b: do a quick search for pxeboot
<ikonia> Kartagis: are you trying to mix packages between distros ?
<g105b> ikonia: thanks, just needed to know what to search for. May have questions later :)
<ikonia> g105b: welcome to ask, but that should get you started
<Kartagis> ikonia: that's called pinning, no?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no
<ikonia> Kartagis: pinning should be used for versions within the same distro
<ikonia> Kartagis: mixing package versions from version A and B is not a good move
<jlebrech> any nice gui sql clients for gnome/kde?
<ikonia> jlebrech: what SQL software are you trying to connect to ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: then what to do if cifs-utils in raring is buggy?
<user123> varunendra: no one is gonna be kicked out lol.....but surely words about the main topic for this channel....anyways lastly, do u know if indian isp's support 1483 and pppoa for individual customers ? and 1483 is dynamic/static ip configuration
<ikonia> Kartagis: define "buggy"
<jlebrech> ikonia, percona (mysql)
<Deepfriedice> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<ikonia> jlebrech: mysql workbench is a strong gui package
<jlebrech> ikonia, does it have a ppa?
<ikonia> jlebrech: doesn't need a PPA, it's in the core repos
<joonty> hey all, what's the best way to diagnose an apt-get update hanging?
<ikonia> joonty: where is it hanging ?
<Deepfriedice> joonty, reading the log files, probably.
<Kartagis> ikonia: I get Permission denied when I try to write to a smb share. I found a bug for that
<ikonia> Kartagis: where is the bug?
<varunendra> user123, no idea about that. All I know that most ISPs charge extra for static IP. BSNL/MTNL included (although they don't often change IPs even on the normal connections)
<Kartagis> ikonia: one sec
<joonty> ikonia: it seems to be taking forever connecting to security.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> joonty: ok, so test that connection
<user123> varunendra: ok thnx for ur time :)
<varunendra> np :)
<Kartagis> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1113395
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1113395 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu) "mount.cifs on 13.04 fails to mount a samba share with 13: Permission Denied" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, thats undecided, and that's failed to mount not "permission denied writing to a share"
<ikonia> Kartagis: what is your EXACT problem
<Kartagis> ikonia: I connect a smb share through fstab, and I get permission denied when writing to it
<ikonia> Kartagis: right, so tht is NOT that bug
<ikonia> Kartagis: that bug is "failed to mount"
<joonty> ikonia: it happens with multiple IP addresses for the same security.ubuntu.com host, hence i interpreted it (quite possibly incorrectly) to not be a connection issue
<gartral> Deepfriedice: oerhaps you don't understand, she doesn't HAVE an iso burner..
<ikonia> Kartagis: your attention to detail is shocking again
<Deepfriedice> Kartagis, Did you use the "user" option?
<ikonia> Deepfriedice: when you mount the share can you show me the permissions on the file system please.
<Deepfriedice> gartral, Do you mean a DVD burner, or the software to make ISO images?
<ikonia> Deepfriedice: oops sorry, not you
<Kartagis> Deepfriedice: let me show you the line: //mysu-dev/drupal7-dev             /mnt/mysu-dev        cifs        credentials=/root/.mtozses,uid=50028,gid=506    0    0
<ikonia> Kartagis: when you mount the share can you show me the permissions on the file system please.
<Kartagis> ikonia: one sec
<ikonia> Kartagis: credenticals /root !!!!!
<jmarcus> hi all
<ikonia> Kartagis: there should be nothing in /root on ubuntu
<gartral> Deepfriedice: the software to write a dvd iso to a dvd
<Kartagis> ikonia: same thing in my $HOME
<ikonia> Kartagis: so ?
<gartral> Deepfriedice: I found a workaround
<Kartagis> drwxrwsr-x
<ikonia> Kartagis: no, show me the permissions,
<gartral> Deepfriedice: compress /home and run the upgrade as root
<ikonia> Kartagis: just run "ls -la /mnt/mysy-dev" and pastebin it please
<gartral> Deepfriedice: that gave her 4 gb too work with
<Kartagis> ikonia: of the files?
<Deepfriedice> gartral, I'm pretty sure that most archive tools can make ISO files.
<Kartagis> one sec
<jmarcus> Does anyone knows about installation on cisco UCS with LUN ?
<llutz> Kartagis: ls -ld  /mnt/mysy-dev
<Deepfriedice> gartral, What did you do with the compressed archive?
<gartral> Deepfriedice: left it
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880106/
<Deepfriedice> gartral, On the HDD you ran the upgrade on!?
<garbageman_> hi, need some help with ntp, on ubuntu 10.10  configured a master server and clients, when i ntpq - np i can see there's an offset but it keeps growing instead of getting smaller as docs say, anyone has expirience with this?
<ikonia> Kartagis: looks at the UID/GID on that
<ikonia> Kartagis: that UID/GID does not have a user mapped on your system !!!!
<Kartagis> ikonia: those are my values on the remote system
<ikonia> Kartagis: so ??
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's your LOCAL system
<gartral> Deepfriedice: yea, her / and /home are on the same partitiion
<Kartagis> ikonia: there are 3 smb shares, and 1 of them is different, so editing my uid/gid is not an option
<Deepfriedice> gartral, that doesn't sound particularly safe to me.
<ikonia> Kartagis: then that is your problem
<ikonia> Kartagis: not a bug - that's your bad planning
<gartral> Deepfriedice: well.. it'll work, hopfully
<Kartagis> ikonia: the very same line used to work on 12.04
<ikonia> Kartagis: again...so
<Deepfriedice> gartral, is it already running?
<gartral> Deepfriedice: yep..
<gartral> Deepfriedice: well.. downloading
<Deepfriedice> gartral, Well, I hope that the upgrade works fine then.
<joonty> ikonia: found it, the ipv6 addresses don't seem to accept connections, ipv4 work fine
<gartral> Deepfriedice: well.. I've had good luck in the past...
<ikonia> joonty: superb, great find
<gartral> Deepfriedice: also, her internet SUCKS
<Deepfriedice> gartral, I probably sound a bit paranoid then: I've never had one work.
<gartral> Deepfriedice: it's floating between 150kb/s and 300kb/s
<joonty> ikonia: thanks for your help
<varunendra> gartral, mine floats between 3KB/s to 6KB/s here .... ;P
<ikonia> joonty: you sorted yourself out, kudos to you
<_joey> looking for a free tabbed pdf viewer able to highlight and save highlighted text
<varunendra> GPRS, with 'crippled' speed..
<_joey> 'tabbed' as in tabs
<Pistola> Can anyone help me with my display issue?
<histo> Pistola: is this on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> garbageman_: Maverick is EOL and no longer supported
<Kartagis> *sigh*
<Kartagis> ikonia: is there no other way than editing my uid/gid? and how can I do that for all 3 shares
<Kartagis> ?
<Pistola> histo: no it's on a desktop
<studio> Hey guys i've got a problem. Rakkarack doesn't gives a distortion sound. What's wrong with it?
<Deepfriedice> Pistola, What Video card do you have?
<Pistola> not sure
<histo> Pistola: adjust your monitor then
<studio> Come on I need help. It's stops my epic heavy metal recording album.
<studio> album recording*
<Pistola> when I adjust my monitor it leave it to red and after a while hurts my eyes. The dim display is killing me eye sight. I have searched on the forums with little success
<ActionParsnip> Pistola: what video chip?
<histo> Pistola: Is this an LCD screen?
<Deepfriedice> Pistola, If it's a desktop, I don't see how the OS gets any say over the backlight.
<histo> studio: what?
<studio> u know, rakkarack - guitar processor.
<histo> studio: I'd see if rakkarack has support or forums somewhere
<studio> Distortion doesn't works. Forums aren't active, sad but true
<Pistola> histo: yes it is an LCD screen
<Deepfriedice> studio, When was the last version of this program released, and do you have any other audio issues?
<histo> Pistola: Why do you think ubuntu is causing your monitor backlight to not be as bright?
<Pistola> ActionParsnip: I don't know, how do I find out?
<Deepfriedice> Pistola, sudo lshw
<ActionParsnip> Pistola: sudo lshw -C display
<Pistola> i'm not to good with terminal but i'll try
<studio> Other effects works good, last version of this sofrware was released in 2010.
<histo> ActionParsnip: He's using an external monitor on a desktop machine afaik you can't control brightness via the display driver that way.
<ActionParsnip> Pistola: its copying and pasting text. What's not to 'be good' at exactly?
<XATRIX> Hi, i always see a red exclamation mark in a system tray, it tells me http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-16072013-115723.php
<XATRIX> How can i fix it ?
<Deepfriedice> studio, The problem is probably with the program then.
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: can you please pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<XATRIX> I have all the standard repositories that can be reached
<Pistola> ActionParsnip: understanding it
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: sure, but there's no problem with apt-get update
<Deepfriedice> Sorry guys, I've got to go.
<XATRIX> It does updates smooth
<studio> But before distribution upgrade it's works nice.
<ActionParsnip> Pistola: we just need the product line
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: no warnings or errors?
<Pistola> product: G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
<ActionParsnip> Pistola: did you install the nvidia-current package?
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: http://ur1.ca/enxka
<Pistola> ActionParsnip: not that I'm aware of
<ActionParsnip> Pistola: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dakotawulfy> Pistola use jockey gtk
<Pistola> dakotawulfy: What is that?
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<theadmin> Pistola: It's an old way of installing drivers in Ubuntu, was used up to 12.10. The functionality is built into software-properties-gtk since 13.04
<dakotawulfy> Pistola a driver utility   it will let u select what driver to use for your video card
<Pistola> is it a program I install?
<theadmin> Pistola: If you're using 12.10 or below, it comes preinstalled, search the main menu for "Additional Drivers". If you're on 13.04, you can go to System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers.
<surjikal> bahh, us.archive.ubuntu.com is ultra slow on linode right now
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-16072013-120332.php
<dakotawulfy> Pistola open a terminal window and type jockey-gtk   see if it works
<Pistola> I'm on 13.04, i'll do that now. However, the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current is currently installing
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: so, i have to run that app ?
<theadmin> Pistola: Eh, that does the exact same thing lol
<theadmin> Pistola: Just automatically finds drivers for you, but if you already found them no point in using that app
<harshadura> hi anybody can pls help me with ubottu setup inmy server
<histo> !details | harshadura
<ubottu> harshadura: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dakotawulfy> Pistola well see if u have the nvidia  tool on your system
<Pistola> lol, ok I was following ActionParsnip original instructions. Now what? Should I reboot? (p.s thx heaps for the help guys)
<harshadura> histo: i have installed supybot and install the encyopedia plugin on it
<histo> harshadura: what?
<theadmin> Pistola: Yeah, reboot after the driver is installed and it should work magically
<harshadura> but seems like it doesnt work as intended
<ActionParsnip> XATRIX: close that app and software centre, then run the script I gave
<ikonia> Kartagis: you need to plan things properly/better
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: On it
<histo> harshadura: no idea what supybot is
<harshadura> histo: ok
<ikonia> Kartagis: or use a central authentication system such as ldap so all the uid/gid's match
<histo> harshadura: are you gettw
<histo> harshadura: are your getting a specific error?
<Pistola> theadmin: i feel sarcasm?
<Kartagis> ikonia: my organisation uses ldap
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes, but you're not using it
<theadmin> Pistola: Oh not at all, Ubuntu is great in that way
<Kartagis> ikonia: how do I do that?
<theadmin> Pistola: Just saying that on other distros you have to configure stuff yourself often
<Pistola> ok
<theadmin> Pistola: But not on Ubuntu
<ikonia> Kartagis: its not somethig I can write in 1 line - this is all research you should be doing before you implement things
<harshadura> histo: is there a way to remove sqlite3 and install sqlite2
<harshadura> in ec2 linux server
<histo> harshadura: you could remove sqlite3 and install sqlite2 from source although I don't know why you want to... Doesn't make much sense
<Kartagis> ikonia: I'm not running the server, I'm just a client
<theadmin> harshadura: I'm pretty sure sqlite3 has all the features sqlite2 did, so I doubt that can cause problems
<Kartagis> ikonia: the admins use ldap
<harshadura> histo: in supybot python script it uses sqlite as the import but i have installed sqlite3 in my server
<harshadura> so it gives lots of errors
<histo> harshadura: how did you install supybot from the repos?
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: http://ur1.ca/enxoo that's the output of
<XATRIX> Is it ok ?
<harshadura> histo: just using setup.py script
<vnc786> hello all !!!
<vnc786> can some one help me on this http://pastebin.com/q1wHn7hT  i have tried many solution but that didnt work i also copied all *config files* like status etc from working machine but that to didnt help where as i am able to do installation of packages
<histo> harshadura: you should probably install the one from the repos as it's already configured to work using the software versions in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> Kartagis: are you managing/responsible for the host you are trying to mount the share on ?
<histo> !info supybot | harshadura
<ubottu> harshadura: supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (raring), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: right, and the other 2 machines you referenced, are you responsible for those ?
<harshadura> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<harshadura> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by tsimpson and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots-team or #ubuntu-bots-devel
<Kartagis> ikonia: all 3 smb shares are supposed to be mounted on 1 client, my computer
<harshadura> ok ;)
<wizrd> vnc786: you could try 'sudo apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> Kartagis: right, so either a.) make your workstation authenticate against the central AD or b.) make your local UID/GID match the network users UID/GID
<Pistola> ok, the NVIDIA controls have appeared and I have increased power over the display settings
<vnc786> wizrd: here is the result ---0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Pistola> thank you all for your help
<raven> thunderbird: need to move or send rss/atom/... newsy to e-mail adress/account automatically but rules do not help really - any ideas how to do that?
<wayleo> plop all
<publicjohn> plop too
<wizrd> vnc786: after autoremove?
<Kartagis> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication maybe?
<ikonia> Kartagis: sure
<vnc786> wizrd:  1) i am getting wordnet on terminal but  (2) when i did apt-get autoremove wordnet it says it is not installed
<studio> Come on, I wouldn't start play blues!
<wizrd> vnc786: autoremove is to purge unneeded files that stay behind
<steveccc> hi all - can anyone point me in the direction of a good guide - I have a hard disk and wish to rsync it to a spare external disk so that I have a backup and ideally I dont want to recopy the hard disk each time but rather keep them in sync
<wizrd> so you should use it like: 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<wayleo> man rsync ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: there is something I think you should know. everything runs smoothly if I connect through Nautilus. I shouldn't be able to do that if my client isn't authenticated, right?
<wizrd> looks like your package of google earth is broken
<soman> ANy simple http sniffer for ubuntu?
<Kartagis> ethereal | soman
<niktes> soman: wireshark
<wayleo> tcpdump port 80
<Kartagis> !ethereal | soman
<Kartagis> right
<Kartagis> !wireshark | soman
<niktes> soman: webspy
<anthony> I'm in the UK and about to change my internet service provider - I have received the router from talktalk (the service provider) and whilst there are instillation instructions for windows and Mac o/s there is no mention of GNU/linux - does anyone know if I might get any issues or the whereabouts of any tutorials that might assist me connecting my router? _ I am using 12.04LTS
<vnc786> 1] are u saying to type only sudo apt-get autoremove on terminal if so i did that and result is same 2] every time i do some installation it gives me error
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://paste.debian.net/16322/ <--- and this is the listing
<wizrd> vnc786: can you tell me which steps you allready did?
<ezra-s> anthony, most routers get configured through http frontend, so there's no difference in the OS you use to configure it really
<vlt> anthony: Usually there’s no difference.
<wizrd> vnc786: autoclean / reinstall of google-earth
<anthony> does that mean it will plug and play ezra-s ?
<Kartagis> anthony: you will most likely not run into issues
<ezra-s> anthony, routers are independent of the OS you use, unless you are not talking about a router, but a DSL modem or something like that
<soman> why can't I use dumcap? I use 'sudo dumpcap -w sniff' and get error 'The file to which the capture would be saved ("./sniff") could not be opened: Permission denied.'
<ezra-s> anthony, think of a router like a different pc, but this pc is really small and has an embedded OS
<anthony> or do I use the discit's a D-Link DSL-3680 router ezra_s
<vnc786> wizrd:  1] apt-get purge wordnet --which showed me that it will remove 3 wordnet* package 2] but on terminal i m still getting wordnet also my main concerns is that
<anthony> it's a D-Link DSL-3680 router ezra_s
<ezra-s> anthony, I don't know that one but I'm sure you can access it with something similar to http://192.168.1.1 from your favourite browser if you need/want any configuring
<anthony> do I run the instillation disc then anyway
<vnc786> how do i remove this error message whereas i can do installation of small packages
<ezra-s> anthony, read the manual first
<anthony> lol
<power_off> soman: try 'tshark'
<wizrd> vnc786: in the pastbin I see you try to remove google-earth. Now you're talking about wordnet. Do you get there errors on several packages?
<soman> power_off: I get such error with tshark
<anthony> Thanks for the assistance - I understand the basics and can translate the windows instructions - cheers
<drasko__> Is possible to scan the network for oter APs when card is in AP mode ? Here are my ifconfig and iwconfig outputs : http://pastebin.com/YZ1y58Ej
<drasko__> It looks like hostapd is preventing the scan
<vnc786> wizrd: here is the long version first i installed google earth 64 bit like this dpkg -i googleearth.deb it showed me error(echo $? = 127) but i was getting google-earth on terminal when i type google-earth so i did apt-get remove google-earth which removed google earth but you
<vnc786> can see in pastbin that there are so many  errors which i want to get rid off
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> i have installed ubuntu12.04. i want to install kde what shoul i do?
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! Why no "right click" panels on Gnome Classic (effects less) [Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS]?
<AlexandreMBM> thunder1212, kubuntu-desktop?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can't hear sound from speakers/headphone anymore
<DJones> !kde | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<thunder1212> AlexandreMBM: kde
<cristian_c> I don't know how to restore it
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<thunder1212> DJones: will installin kubuntu remove ldm and use kdm instead?
<AlexandreMBM> cristian_c, if you did kernel update, try to know changes in modules loads
<drasko__> Is possible to scan the network for oter APs when card is in AP mode ? Here are my ifconfig and iwconfig outputs : http://pastebin.com/YZ1y58Ej
<drasko__> It looks like hostapd is preventing the scan
<DJones> thunder1212: No, if you just install the kde-desktop package, you'll be able to select either option at the login menu
<cristian_c> AlexandreMBM, no, before is worked with the same kernel
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *it
<AlexandreMBM> cristian_c, updates others?
<cristian_c> AlexandreMBM, classic system updates
<wizrd> vnc786: looks like you installed the package without then needed dependencies. You could try to reinstall it
<cristian_c> AlexandreMBM, I've found s/pdif out in pavucontrol
<thunder1212> DJones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE >> there the third option says it will install kde??
<wizrd> vnc786: sudo apt-get install --reinstall google-earth
<AlexandreMBM> cristian_c, see the mixers
<cristian_c> AlexandreMBM, and some strange controls in alsamixer
<AlexandreMBM> cristian_c, and if it is a bad contact in plugs
<wizrd> vnc786: After that do a apt-get remove google-earth
<cristian_c> AlexandreMBM, in live it works
<AlexandreMBM> cristian_c, "in live"?
<cristian_c> live cd
<DJones> thunder1212: Thats what you want isn't it? It doesn't remove the desktop you already have installed, it just adds kde as a 2nd desktop
<MonkeyDust> wizrd  i havent followed, problems with search in geoogle earth?
<MonkeyDust> vnc786  ^^^^
<wizrd> MonkeyDust: nah. problems removing after dpkg install
<wizrd> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/q1wHn7hT
<MonkeyDust> wizrd  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<thunder1212> DJones: (iii) kde-plasma-desktop --- This will install the core -- the bare-minimum required-- of KDE. That is, kdebase-apps, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-workspace and kdm.
<wizrd> MonkeyDust: Has been done
<MonkeyDust> wizrd  then maybe in synaptic, remove residual config
<cristian_c> Does anyone has any ideas?
<wizrd> ps. vnc786 is the one with the trouble
<DJones> thunder1212: As it says, that is the minimum for kde, if you want all the kde apps & desktop extras, you have to install one of the other options
<MonkeyDust> vnc786   then maybe in synaptic, remove residual config
<DJones> thunder1212: I don't use KDE so possibly better just asking the channel in general as to the differences between the options
<drasko__> Is possible to scan the network for oter APs when card is in AP mode ? Here are my ifconfig and iwconfig outputs : http://pastebin.com/YZ1y58Ej
<vnc786> wizrd: how do i get rid of that all messages OR do i have to remove or reinstall all mention packages in that error
<aan> halllo
<g105b> Just installed 13.04 without a network connection, now when I apt-get update it takes forever. It's been sat there over an hour now trying to update the sources.
<wizrd> vnc786: usually when you install with apt-get it will install all needed dependencies automatically
<amatsukamiz> i ppl
<amatsukamiz> how can i intall adminer?
<Nmbr1> g105b: that will happen, if you aren't getting errors just wait and let it finish. the next time you run it it shouldn't take as long
<g105b> ah ok ... but seriously, over an hour?
<wizrd> aan: this is an english channel
<g105b> amatsukamiz: you don't install it, it's just a single script - that's the point.
<Nmbr1> it could. it will depend on what repositories, your bandwidth, how many packages are installed.....
<g105b> amatsukamiz: you just download the script and serve it as a normal webpage via your webserver.
<g105b> Nmbr1: hmm, ok I'll wait and see. thanks.
<amatsukamiz> do i run on terminal  sudo apt-get install adminer?
<vnc786> wizrd: but package name like lib* xscreen* how can i do that ?
<wizrd> vnc786: do what?
<wizrd> most lib* are libraries
<power_off> amatsukamiz: why don't you search first, if its available? try `sudo apt-cache search *adminer*'
<wizrd> if needed by another package and it needs to be installed it will be installed
<wizrd> and if you have installed a package with dpkg and it fails on dependencies you could try: 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<vnc786> wizrd: thanks for reply  honestly speaking i am facing this issue for last couple of month and now i am tried because due to that message coming on my terminal normally packages like htop, etc get installed by apt-get install command but that message keeps coming
<amatsukamiz> thanks ppl its working now
<wizrd> vnc786: try the last command: sudo apt-get install -f
<wizrd> It should reinstall failing dependencies
<curatrix> Hi all I am installing mint onto a friends c700 HP. I normally go for the LTS. Is it worth making the jump to 15 or should I stick with 13?   Votes please
<Deepfriedice> curatrix, What's the support period on those?
<vnc786> wizrd: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.  --here is the result
<wilee-nilee> !mint > curatrix
<ubottu> curatrix, please see my private message
<k1l> curatrix: you are in the wrong channel for mint support
<AlexandreMBM> my answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195251/add-to-panel-not-working-in-gnome-classic-on-12-04
 * curatrix kicks himself 
<curatrix> sorry all
<wizrd> vnc786: check this page out: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=93201
<wizrd> might help
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, When did things start to fail?
<AlexandreMBM> WIN + ALT + Right Click
<vnc786> Deepfriedice: after i was trying to install team viewer(through ubunut-software-center) but after that i recovered but again it has arised still
<AlexandreMBM> I did want "Show Desktop". It is OK now.
<AlexandreMBM> or only ALT + Right Click
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, What if you just delete everything in /var/apt/cache/ ?
<vnc786> Deepfriedice: wizrd: i just created new status file in /var/lib/dpkg/ i have mv to old file and apt-get -f install show 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<vnc786> Deepfriedice:  i am on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit & i am not having /var/apt  folder do  you mean /var/lib/apt/ but i cannot find cache folder
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, My bad. The path is /var/cache/apt/archives/
<vnc786> Deepfriedice:  got that
<vnc786> Deepfriedice: yes a part of my troubleshooting i just renamed the /var/cache/apt/archive folder to oldarchive some days ago
<Sling> i want to permanently add a bunch of IP's (both ipv4 and ipv6, and also some on the lo device) to an ubuntu 12.04 box, and want it boot-proof, what is currently the recommended way to do this?
<Sling> aliasses in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Ben64> what do you mean boot-proof
<Sling> actually I mean them being applied and removed on ifup and ifdown
<vnc786> Deepfriedice: do you want me to delete from cache dir or archive dir
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, Not sure what you mean.
<Deepfriedice> I just figured getting rid of all the old crap would make finding the problem easier.
<Sling> i see I can also use IPADDR_START and IPADDR_END for sequences
<xeorex> Hi, I am having difficulties with a new user I created. The command line style is very different than the one for the default ubuntu user. Up and Tab are not working. How can I make the new user user command line with the same style than the default ubuntu user? I don't know how to search this on Google. The results are not I am looking for.
<vnc786> should i rename cache dir ? because i have already tried with archive dir but that didnt help in oldarchive dir i can see list of packages
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, "sudo rm -Rf /var/cache/apt/", but I'm not sure if it will help.
<ezra-s> xeorex, do a cat /etc/passwd make sure the user is using the shell you are expecting, that is /bin/bash under ubuntu
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, Hang on.
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, Don't do that.
<ezra-s> vnc786, /var/cache/apt/archives is where previously downloaded packages reside so if you need to "re-install" they don't have to be downloaded again, why do you want to remove that?
<ActionParsnip> tried my fixpackage script :)
<xeorex> ezra-s, thanks a lot. Sport on.
<xeorex> Spot on, even
<ezra-s> hehe
<ezra-s> I'll try doing some running tonight, thank you :D
<vnc786> ezra-s: because i am trying to solve this http://pastebin.com/q1wHn7hT for couple of months and now for last 1/2 hour Deepfriedice wizrd  is helping me on that
<ezra-s> let me check see if I can help
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, What package management tool do you normally use?
<ezra-s> sh*t
<vnc786> ezra-s:  FYI before you proceed i just want to get rid of that packages errors which are coming every time
<Deepfriedice> Also, I think I may have just broken my own system now.
<zeroXten> whats the debsecan / yum-plugin-security alternative for ubuntu?
<vnc786> Deepfriedice: i am always  with apt-get install
<ezra-s> vnc786, I saw that same thing the other day.. if you must know the only way I found to solve it was... sudo apt-get purge each of those mentioned packages and some apt-get -f install in between
<g105b> Nmbr1: hey apt-get update completed, doing it again is just as slow :/
<Nmbr1> g105b: have you restarted?
<g105b> Nmbr1: yeah
<Nmbr1> hmm... is it every repository that is slow or only some?
<g105b> every. it keeps on saying "something wicked happened"
<ezra-s> vnc786, until I purged those I couldn't do normaly installing or other operations with packages
<wilee-nilee> you can change the repo in software sources, there is a fastest ping option.
<Nmbr1> g105b: does it say, "Something wicked happened resolving xxx:http"....
<vnc786> ezra-s: but i can do normal package installation/uninstallation  like htop etc
<Nmbr1> g105b: if it fails to resolve it could be a problem with dns
<ezra-s> vnc786, lucky you.. but if you still want to get rid of those messages....
<vnc786> ezra-s: yes
<ezra-s> apt-get purge thempackages
<g105b> Nmbr1: yeah that's what it says. I can access the internet fine though.
<Deepfriedice> Well, shit.
<Nmbr1> g105b: try the second to last solution at http://askubuntu.com/questions/310131/something-wicked-happened-error-in-apt-get
<Deepfriedice> I'm glad vnc786 didn't follow my advice, I think I just broke apt on my own system.
<ezra-s> Deepfriedice, ouch
<wizrd> Deepfriedice: ouch
<ezra-s> lol
<vnc786> Deepfriedice:  :)
<vnc786> Deepfriedice:  :(
<ezra-s> vnc786, are you already purging those packages that give the warning?
<Deepfriedice> Yeah, Ouch. apt-get update doest't get beyond "100% [Waiting for headers]"
<ezra-s> Deepfriedice, that sounds like the old proxy bug in apt
<Deepfriedice> ezra-s, hmm?
<g105b> Nmbr1: worked!
<g105b> Nmbr1: This was a fresh install though ... what could have caused it?
<Nmbr1> g105b: awesome!
<Nmbr1> g105b: not sure sometimes things are just messed up
<Deepfriedice> Wait, It just made a bit more progress then stopped. I am confused.
<ezra-s> Deepfriedice, long ago.. in a certain work location, waiting for headers would last forever ... I was being transparent-proxied to internet, and I had to add a certain options to apt.conf to avoid being cached and thus avoid waiting for headers forever..
<Nmbr1> g105b: if it was a fresh install there shouldn't be anything missing but i'm glad it works
<ezra-s> Deepfriedice, let me check my solution from back then, you might be suffering the same
<Deepfriedice> ezra-s, I don't believe am am behind a proxy though....
<fosser_josh1> synergy segmentation fault when i run synergy -f and gives  error "2013-07-16T11:33:48 WARNING: primary screen unavailable: unable to open screen"
<vnc786> ezra-s: i tried with wordnet package i did this 1] apt-get purge wordnet which showed me that it will removed wordent pac 2] but i was still getting wordnet in CLI
<ezra-s> Deepfriedice, if you are behind a proxy or transparent proxy go to cd /etc/apt/apt.conf.d and then add this in a 80http file - > http://apaste.info/9jts
<Deepfriedice> ezra-s, I'm not behind a proxy. However, it is making occasional progress, so the fault may just be with crappy Telstra internet.
<ezra-s> vnc786, it makes sense.. for some odd reason apt/dpkg thinks the package you installed is empty and there is no resitry of files installed, purge every one of them and then reinstall and then you can remove them for real if needed
<ezra-s> Deepfriedice, yes, crappy internet , slow mirror ......or you are really being transparent-proxied in this last case what I mentioned is a good solution
<Deepfriedice> ezra-s, scew this, I didn't spend my time setting this up to watch this. I'll just wipe everything and get apt working again.
<ezra-s> :P
<vnc786> ezra-s:  thanks for that so wouldn't be nice that i do re-installation considering that i am on this issue for last couple of months :)
<moxzie> hi i am new in this irc
<ezra-s> vnc786, re-installation of "packages", it is not that hard get those names in a single line apt-get purge them and if you really need them do the apt-get install again and if you don't apt-get install apt-get purge again
<ezra-s> after spending a month this sounds like a 10 minute work
<ezra-s> but... do as you please.. ofc
<ezra-s> If I were you I would like to know which caused that in the first place too
<Deepfriedice> Okay, I think I fixed my shit. How's vnc786 doing?
<vnc786> ezra-s: i am with you what you are saying
<vnc786> Deepfriedice: i am still there stuck
<Deepfriedice> okay.
<vnc786> ezra-s:  considering what you say how can i get every package name from this http://pastebin.com/q1wHn7hT
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, Do you ever use Synaptic?
<vnc786> Deepfriedice: what was that which solved the issue ?
<vnc786> nope
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, Which issue?
<vnc786> the one with apt-get ?
<Nmbr1> vnc786: can you apt-get purge, open synaptic, reinstall all google earth and then remove all google earth?
<Deepfriedice> Nmbr1, Just use the reinstall option.
<ezra-s> vnc786, awk works wonders the names seem to be in position $8
<ezra-s> but I'm not an expert in awk to make you script right now in 30 seconds for you
<g105b> How do I add icons to the unity launcher from terminal?
<ezra-s> you can copy and paste names manually, they aren't that many ;P
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, That was just the Australian server being nuts. Once I switched to the main server, everything was fine.
<MonkeyDust> g105b  plenty tutorials, here's one http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/create-application-launcher-add-icon-to-unity-ubuntu-12-10/
<g105b> MonkeyDust: I can only find tuts like the one you linked, which doesn't tell me how to do it from the terminal - it requires dragging with the mouse
<g105b> Really what I'm asking for is where does Unity hold its launcher settings ?
<wilee-nilee> g105b, some here as well.
<ActionParsnip> g105b:  xdg-desktop-menu install --novendor /path/to/programname.desktop
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<ActionParsnip> g105b: source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972410
<MonkeyDust> g105b  scroll don, point 2.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962862
<MonkeyDust> down*
<vnc786> ezra-s: okay i have got all package name in pac.txt file can i do apt-get purge pac.txt
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: sudo apt-get install `cat pac.txt`
<MonkeyDust> i use cat pac.txt|xargs sudo apt-get install
<blazemore> vnc786: sudo apt-get purge `cat pac.txt` (those are backticks, the key to the left of 1 on my keyboard)
<blazemore> MonkeyDust: That works too, so do I actually
<blazemore> MonkeyDust: But then I also do "cat filename | grep foo" rather than "grep foo filename"
<ezra-s> vnc786, you can also try something like for i in `cat pac.txt`; do apt-get purge -y $i; done
<ezra-s> "for...
<ezra-s> if you have them all in one line that for won't be necessay
<Deepfriedice> sudo apt-get purge $(cat pac.txt)
<ezra-s> while `cat pac.txt` != ""; do
<ezra-s> lol
<vnc786> ezra-s:  http://pastebin.com/jaihpsR0
<ikonia> Kartagis: you are mounting via nutailus using fuse and your LOCAL user, when you are setting the mount in fstab you are setting it to NON EXISTANT users, do you see the difference ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes
<ezra-s> vnc786, mmm, you still getting the warnings after you try to use apt-get for any other operation?
<Deepfriedice> "Package $WHATEVER is not installed, so not removed", Well that's kinda interesting.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<afflicto> Hey all. whenever I write code in sublime text 2. I sometimes endup with strange non-utf8 characters. like "Â" and it breaks my code. This never ever happens on windows. why?
<ezra-s> vnc786, hello?
<vnc786> yes
<ezra-s> vnc786, do you still get the warnings when using apt-get for anything else?
<vnc786> checked with apt-get install htop
<ezra-s> and...?
<Deepfriedice> ~~~suspense~~~~
<power_off> has anybody tried, `sudo rm -fr /` ?
<ezra-s> I'm sure he is screwing it up again so he can keep chatting with us :o)
<iceroot> power_off: stop that
<iceroot> power_off: and its not working
<Deepfriedice> power_off: piss off back to /g/
<iceroot> Deepfriedice: stop that too
<vnc786> ezra-s:  yes it is giving same error as previously posted in pastebin should i give it to you it is same
<ezra-s> mmmm...
<Deepfriedice> iceroot, sorry.
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, What if you tried to install those packages?
<ezra-s> vnc786, select one of those in the warning... do apt-get install on it ... and re-check if it still appears on the list
<ezra-s> Deepfriedice, yes! I agree :)
<vnc786> ezra-s:  Deepfriedice : wait i just got i have created new status file in /var/lib/dpkg/ i have restored the old one and now apt-get purge `pac.txt` show that it will remove list of packages
<ezra-s> you touched /var/lib/dpkg earlier?
<ezra-s> :O
<ezra-s> you like to live on the edge that's for sure :P
<Ben64> you should have mentioned that you messed with important files. also... you shouldn't mess with important files
<snufft> I've been having an intermittant sound issue in 13.04. is there a way to restart audio?
<ezra-s> yes, /var/lib/dpkg is sacred
<Deepfriedice> snufft, just fire up your favourite task manager and kill pulseaudio.
<Deepfriedice> It's not a "fix", but it will bring it back if something breaks it.
<snufft> Deepfriedice, thanks heaps. worked great!
<Ben64> my solution to audio problems is to remove pulseaudio
<snufft> Deepfriedice++
<snufft> Ben64, it hasn't quite annoyed me enough to do that just yet :P it probably breaks once every week or so?
<Deepfriedice> Ben64, Yes, well. Linux Audio.
<BluesKaj> snufft, install pavucontrol , it will solidfy your input and output settings
<Ben64> snufft: if it ever does annoy you too much, use "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" ... don't do "purge"
<vnc786> Ben64: was that for me yes i did mention but lost in conversation ezra-s: apt-get purge is removing my other packages which are not in file i fear to proceed ..
<ezra-s> vnc786, if you are in a production machine... review what's going to be removed first
<Ben64> vnc786: why are you trying to purge all that stuff anyway
<ezra-s> vnc786, I assumed it is a desktop box or that you have full control over it, if you get something you need removed you can always reinstall, but if you are in a procution environment... well, thats offtopic
<snufft> BluesKaj, thanks heaps :) Installing it now :)
<snufft> Ben64, haha, no worries, will do! Thanks :)
<ezra-s> Ben64, I suggested him that because we was getting warnings about them from dpkg.. like a screwed up installed database, but I didn0t know he had touched /var/lib/dpkg
<ezra-s> I supposed if you force complete removal database state would return to normal
<Deepfriedice> I would consider trying to bring dpkg back to a "out of the box" state.
<Guest55405> Hi, can I remove the global menu WITHOUT breaking the HUD?
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: http://lifehacker.com/5887462/how-to-disable-ubuntus-annoying-global-menu-bar
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/global-menu-off-switch-wont-land-in-12-04
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: Will break the HUD
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: break ni what way?
<vnc786> Deepfriedice:  ezra-s  finally  the bunch of  errors are not coming coming  thanks folks
<Deepfriedice> vnc786, Awesome!
<ezra-s> vnc786, so.. finally. what did it?
<vnc786> ezra-s:  now when i do apt-get install <package name> it is not showing this http://pastebin.com/q1wHn7hT
<ezra-s> vnc786, I'm asking.. what did you do to solve it!?
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: it does not work
<Guest55405> simply as that
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: so does not show
<Guest55405> it stops working
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: shows wrong data?
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: it does show, but it dont work
<Guest55405> the HUD shows NOTHING
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: so thehud shows but is empty?
<ActionParsnip> *the hud
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: yea
<vnc786> as  you said  i just put all the packages name in one file and apt-get  purge `cat <file name> `
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: clarity is key in IT dude, your OS is a complex piece of software so saying "doesn't work" means near zero
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: so, can i remove the global menu without a fucked hud ?
<clue_h> the hud on my machine remains empty til i search it Guest55405
<clue_h> in it/8
<Guest55405> clue_h: yea, but when i saerch it, it's totally empty
<Guest55405> if i install the global menu, it works again
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu   try the shared library hiding suggested by valadao
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: i will
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: or remove it as usual then install gnome-do, it does the stuff the hud does
<Guest55405> gnome-do?
<thunder1212> i want to increase my laptop battery life in ubuntu 12.04
<Guest55405> never heard of it
<Deepfriedice> thunder1212, look into powertop.
<thunder1212> Deepfriedice: what after that?
<Guest55405> thunder1212: Install TLP: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<thunder1212> Deepfriedice: and will installing jupiter and lapto-mode tools help?
<Mapos> Hi, I am sorry I am bothering you all, but can anyone recommend me any linux os? I have tested some but I am not satisfied with any of them.
<Deepfriedice> I've never tried Jupiter, and I don't know as much about laptop-mode as I should
<ActionParsnip> Guest55405: search the web, very powerful tool is gnome-do
<Guest55405> Mapos: Ubuntu?
<Mapos> Nope :D
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: run a lighter DE like LXDE of XFCE, it labours the CPU less and will extend battery life
<Mapos> Ubuntu sucks :D
<Deepfriedice> Mapos, This is probably the wrong place for that, but look at Distrowatch and wikipedia pages until you find something you like.
<clue_h> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Mapos: this is support, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##cafe-ubuntu
<Mapos> THx
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: i have installed lxde but there is no power meter in it?
<Deepfriedice> thunder1212, I will second ActionParsnip's suggestion of a different DE. Unity isn't particularly light, and it make a big difference to battery life.
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: or would installing lubuntu be more advisable?
<thunder1212> Deepfriedice: ok
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: do you mean for battery level?
<thunder1212> Deepfriedice: or install lubuntu?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: yes..
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: sure there is, you can add it on the lxpanel
<Deepfriedice> thunder1212, Lubuntu is just ubuntu with LDXE installed. It makes no difference how you get it.
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: you just need the lxde package and you will get the session
<Nmbr1_> buffer -1
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: Deepfriedice Ok i have installed the package and i am in the lxde session rightnow. How about gnome-2d with no effects?
<Deepfriedice> Gnome is pretty big these days too.
<Deepfriedice> I would stick to XFCE, LDXE, or pure WM's if you really wan't to "cut the fat".
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: that is lighter too
<thunder1212> ok ..  guess i will just stick to lxde and i think its litghter than xfce
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: it is slightly lighter
<thunder1212> Deepfriedice: what is pure wm?
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: if you right click the panel to add items, there is a battery indicator
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: pure wm = running openbox or fluxbox etc on its own, no desktop environment
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: so is it without gui?
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: it has a GUI, just no DE. The WM gives you the GUI
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: you mean like running openbox only right
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: I run just openbox, but I use tint2 as a panel
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: yes, just openbox alone. super light
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: ok will be back in a minute..
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tr/contentPics/techrepublic_fluxbox_desktop.jpg   super bare fluxbox session
<Deepfriedice> Anyway, I'm going to crash for the night.
<Deepfriedice> Night all.
<philuk2000> Help! I cant get rid of Apache!!! I remove it but it's still there sitting on port 80 so I cant install lighttpd! I have tried sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 but it's still listening, I get the webserver installed page back when I http to 127.0.0.1 WHY???
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: VALADAO?
<Guest55405> opps caps
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: The file doesnt exists
<elita> i am unable to access net on ubuntu which is estabilished on vmware although its showing connection estabilished. can anyone please tell what should i configure besides dhcp and ip?
<elita> i am unable to access net on ubuntu which is estabilished on vmware although its showing connection estabilished. can anyone please tell what should i configure besides dhcp and ip?
<nzee> Getting this "Error: .ini file does not include supervisorctl section" for 'supervisorctl restart all' What am I missing?
<bgardner> elita: Can you ping your gateway?
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: apt-file found this
<Guest55405> indicator-appmenu: /usr/lib/indicators3/7/libappmenu.so
<Guest55405> indicator-appmenu-gtk2: /usr/lib/indicators/7/libappmenu.so
<tga> greetings
<tga> is there a stand alone app that properly supports MTP?
 * tga is trying to move files to an Android phone
<elita_> bgardner, yes
<elita_> i cannot ping google though
<DJones> tga: You could look into gMTP although I found it wasn't that good on 12.10 and earlier, I found the best method was to install airdroid on the the phone and then user a web browser in Ubuntu
<bgardner> elita_: Can you ping 74.125.225.211 ?
<xro> Hi, i just configurer a bonding... Is that normal i get  the ip address in bond0 and eth0 (eth1 is down for the moment)?
<xro> I use actif-backup type
<bgardner> philuk2000: Did you reboot yet?
<tga> DJones: I was hoping for something like android file transfer for OSX
<elita_> bgardner, no
<ikonia> xro: they are not down - but they won't have IP's
<HumanSlime> re-pet
<DJones> tga: Since 13.04 I've not needed a standalone app, I just use Nautilus now that the drivers have been updated
<sarahkitty> Rhythmbox tells me I need some mpeg decoder to run .mp3 files... What can I put into the terminal to fix this?
<tga> DJones: 13.04 here, and when I try to write a file to the phone I get 'Back end doesn't support this'
<DJones> tga: I've no idea what would be comparable to that OSX app
<bgardner> elita_: Are you certain that your gateway is correctly configured?
<elita_> yes i checked ipconfig|less and it was automatically configured by dhcp
<MonkeyDust> sarahkitty  install restricted-extras
<DJones> tga: I've not come across that, it might be worth filing a bug, what android version/phone is it, I use a Galaxy S3 and haven't had any issues
<xro> ikonia, my status is : bond0 up with an IP, eth0 up with an IP , eth1 not connected for the moment... Is that normal bond0 & eth0 have an IP ? in actif-backup mode
<tga> DJones: GNex 4.2.2 here
<elita_> i used the same gateway that i was using on windows
<bgardner> elita_: No, I mean are you certain the the machine indicated as your gateway is in fact operating as a gateway?
<ikonia> xro: no
<sarahkitty> Thank you
<xro> ikonia, what i thought... have you an idea why?
<bgardner> elita_: Okay.  Can you ping other hosts on your local network?
<elita_> bgardner, i did not get you. the gateway is given by the service provider
<ikonia> xro: come on, how can I have any idea why when you've given me zero information
<ikonia> xro: my toes hurt, do you know why ?
<xro> ikonia, you probably walk on something ....
<ikonia> xro: how do you know, I've given you no information
<BluesKaj> tga, check out Cantata , think there's a ppa
<ikonia> xro: if you want ehlp, you'll need to provide details
<tga> BluesKaj: thanks, checking it out
<DJones> tga: I'm afraid I can't offer any other suggestions
<xro> ikonia, i did exactly --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding  and changed lacp by actif-backup
<tga> DJones: thanks anyway
<elita_> bgardner, yes
<ikonia> xro: pastebin your interfaces file
<BluesKaj> tga, I see it in the package manager
<bgardner> elita_: Can you ping the nameserver provided by your ISP?
<ikonia> bgardner: what does "ping" prove ?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: hi
<tga> BluesKaj: uh Cantata is a MPD client, what does it have to do with MTP file transfers
<bgardner> ikonia: Ping proves network connectivity and configuration, which the user is asking about.
<ikonia> bgardner: no it doesn't
<ikonia> bgardner: ICMP is not a poof of connectivity or lack of it
<xro> ikonia --> http://dpaste.com/1305269
<bgardner> ikonia: You want to take over here?
<elita_> bgardner, i am using ubuntu on vmware. d only connected host is my windows os
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: i am in openbox session
<elita_> bgardner, yes i can ping gateway and dns
<ikonia> bgardner: not really
<xro> ikonia, looks good no?
<BluesKaj> tga, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Cantata-1-0-0-Music-Player-Gets-a-Cover-Manager-and-Better-MTP-Support-350877.shtml
<ikonia> xro: looks pretty sane
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: a panel with important apps is required
<tga> BluesKaj: gotcha, thanks!
<ikonia> xro: a stupid question, but have you rebooted since, I'm wondering if there is something like a dhcp client keeping your other cards active as stand alone cards
<bgardner> ikonia: Kind of sounds like it.  Otherwise please let me diagnose here.
<xro> ikonia, nop... i just did a networking restart
<ikonia> xro: maybe worth it, just to get a clean sane platform
<elita_> bgardner, what should i do?
<xro> ikonia, boring... i'll get a downtime....
<bgardner> elita_: Does 'host www.google.com' return an answer?
<ikonia> xro: I'm sorry what ?
<elita_> nope
<elita_> bgardner, no .
<bgardner> elita_: Okay, please do 'host www.google.com | pastebinit' and give me the link it hands you.
<Guest55405> ActionParsnip: nopp, the HUD stops working,. not completly, though. alteratives for the network, calander etc are still showing up... but for FF, Nautilus, gimp and other apps, no
<user123> how to unload wl module from memory
<xro> ikonia, one more thing... in actif-backup, the backup interface never communicate, right?
<dinnah> z it possible  2 install Skype on ubuntu??
<ikonia> xro: think of it as a hot standby
<xro> ikonia, yes... but i really need it like that... the standby must never communicate as the actif is working....
<ikonia> xro: what do you mean communicte ? ?? communicate with what ?
<Nmbr1> dinnah: http://bit.ly/16Gh52f
<ikonia> Nmbr1: don't use things like that please
<ikonia> Nmbr1: help him - or don't
<dinnah> Nubr1:cant i do dat wit command?
<mumpitze1> !skype | dinnah
<ubottu> dinnah: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<elita_> bgardner, cannot copy paste nor give the link as i dont have net on ubuntu
<elita_> bgardner, cannot copy paste nor give the link as i dont have net on ubuntu
<Nmbr1> ikonia: please see pm
<mumpitze1> elita_: you can make a screenshot of your VMWare session. and if your gateway is right, and your dns too, then it's not a ubuntu problem but a router a VMWare problem
<bgardner> elita_: mumpitze1 is right - it sounds like your Ubuntu installation is not the issue.
<elita_> bgardner, for host www.google.com  command its showing the ip of google and its ipv6 address.
<mm12> hey wsup all
<bgardner> elita_: Okay, that's a successful connection.  You said you couldn't reach the internet, what exactly is your issue?
<mumpitze1> bgardner: that only means he is reaching his local DNS server
<JyZyXEL> how do i enable a Wireless when NetworkManager says "Wireless disabled by hardware switch"
<bgardner> mumpitze1: Hence my followup question...
<elita_> bgardner,if i ping www.google.com i get host not found.
<wasanzy> the latest ubuntu 13.04 doesn't come with the latest Gnome desktop environment?
<wasanzy> I can't install gnome extensions
<ActionPa1snip> wasanzy: not the very latest, no
<mumpitze1> JyZyXEL: via rfkill for example. and looking for an actuall wlan switch on the notebook
<JyZyXEL> there is no wlan switch on the laptop
<JyZyXEL> just an empty space where the switch is supposed to be
<mumpitze1> JyZyXEL: notice the word "and": it's important
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: 13.04 has GNOME 3.6
<JyZyXEL> so i can use rfkill instead
<bgardner> elita_: Can you get to www.google.com (or other site) with Firefox?
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: 3.8 just missed the cutoff, but there is a PPA you can install 3.8 from
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<JyZyXEL> mumpitze1: it says Hard blocked: Yes
<mm12> is ubuntu taking over windows 8
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: no, its not a race....
<wasanzy> saiarcot895: so how can I install that? I just installed Gnome environment and I can't install any extension
<elita_> bgardner, nope, now i tried host www.google.com  again  and i am getting  host www.google.com .localdomain not found: 3( NXDOMAIN)
<wasanzy> ok will check that out
<dinnah> mm12:...yeah it is.
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: how does one OS overtake another.....
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: an OS is a tool for a job.
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: first, add the PPA (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3)
<ironsight> when one os meets another os, the fierce mating ritual begins...
<mm12> lol
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: also, note that support for that will be in #ubuntu-gnome
<wasanzy> oh ok
<mm12> i just started using ubuntu i think its super
<bgardner> elita_: As mumpitze1 and I noted earlier, this sounds like your Ubuntu installation is not the issue.  It is probably time to start reviewing your VMWare configuration.  If you need help with that, you can always go to #vmware.
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: thats great :)
<mm12> only one problem....
<wasanzy> does ubuntu has driver for beat? my laptop has it which works well in windows but not on ubuntu
<mm12> when i try to log into the boot menu i cant log into windows
<mm12> only ubuntu...
<ironsight> mm12: Did you overwrite your windows partition?
<ironsight> if so, ouch
<elita_> bgardner, i was facing the same problem on ubuntu which is estabilished with windows.
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: what is the output of:  sudo update-grub; sudo fdisk -l
<blazemore> mm12: When you did the installation, did you choose "Install alongside Windows" or did you choose "overwrite..."
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: use http://pastie.org to host the output please
<blazemore> mm12: perhaps it's worded "use entire disk"
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: we'll soon see :)
<mm12> ok one sec
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: Why pastie and not paste.ubuntu?
<JyZyXEL> how do i unblock hard blocked wifi?
<mm12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5874448/
<mm12> no its on another driver
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: just habit, plus the URL is shorter
<mm12> windows is on my 256 ssd corsair drive and ubuntu is on the 1 terra drive
<elita_> mumpitzel, what should i do. i am facing the same problem on ubuntu which is estabilished on partition. can you please tell how to configure vmware?
<bgardner> elita_: I'm not sure I understand you.  What do you mean the same problem 'established with windows'?
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: if you run:  sudo update-grub   do you see the Windows OS listed?
<dinnah> mm12:-tryn 2 undastand bt i cnt...
<elita_> bgardner,using wubi i installed ubuntu along with windows in one of the drives.
<mm12> i have to get into ubuntu for first one sec..
<mm12> brb
<user123> how to get brcmsmac module work on ubuntu 12.10 ? Broadcom BCM 4313 wifi adapter
<bgardner> elita_: Okay, so you're saying you installed Ubuntu via Wubi and had this network connectivity issue, then installed a new copy of Ubuntu under VMWare and both Ubuntu installations had the same connectivity issue?
<elita_> bgardner, yes.
<ActionPa1snip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wasanzy> saiarcot895: (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3) will add the repository for me to install the latest gnome? so do I have to remove the previous or it will upgrade it?
<ActionPa1snip> wasanzy: it will just update it. we cannot support the gnome from that ppa here
<user123> ActionPa1snip: motive is to increase speed....i tested ralink adapter and its giving double the speed
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: you will still have to run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BobBall> Howdy :) My graphics card struggles with the window zooming effect when switching windows or desktops; how can I disable it?  I'm using 12.04.2
<sydnerdrage> Evening all.  How does one go about installing a PPA built for precise on my raring box?  purely terminal install btw.
<ActionPa1snip> sydnerdrage: that will cause a big mess
<blazemore> sydnerdrage: Once you added it, go into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/repo-name.list and change "precise" to "raring" but prepare for potentially major breakage
<ikonia> no you don't just do that
<ikonia> you don't just blindly change names on the repos
<bgardner> elita_: Okay, on your WINDOWS machine, do this command: 'ipconfig /all > output.txt'  Then take the file 'output.txt' that gets created and go to paste.ubuntu.com and put the contents on there for us.
<blazemore> > http://paste.ubuntu.com/5874448/
<blazemore> ignore ^
<psilo> what does "blindly" mean in that context, haha
<psilo> sydnerdrage: you can add the backports repositories, that's the only clean way to do it.
<pip__> If I install AMD drivers using additional drivers in 13.04 do I need to run aticonfig --initial -f to be able to check temps & fan speeds?
<mm12> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-36-generic
<mm12> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-36-generic
<mm12> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-23-generic
<mm12> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic
<mm12> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bi
<FloodBot1> mm12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sydnerdrage> Ahh damn. Thanks anyway.
<sydnerdrage> Might have to wait for a PPA to be built for raring then, apache2.4 and libapache2-mod-fcgid only seems to be built for precise to my knowledge
<mm12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880748/
<San1ty_> Will this repo work on ubuntu? http://docs.ajenti.org/man/install/debian.html (The developer says it does, but is there any way to be sure?)
<ActionPa1snip> sydnerdrage: could contact the maintainer to see if they are interested in Raring at all
<mm12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880748/
<wasanzy> what is so good about gnome?
<ikonia> sydnerdrage: is there a genuine reason you need apache 2.4 ?
<ActionPa1snip> wasanzy: its the default in Ubuntu, people see that when they first use the OS and get used to it, my guess
<elita_> bgardner,  http://fpaste.org/25653/73980121/
<mm12> ActionPa1snip, ive posted it
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: looks like its just not detected. Try:  sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<wasanzy> ActionPa1snip: so apart from that, nothing so special than other desktops?
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: if its not seen then I have no idea. I don't dual boot]
<bgardner> elita_: Now in your VMWare Ubuntu, do 'ifconfig', then take a screenshot using your Windows host and upload that screenshot using http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<elita_> bgardner, i am unable to take screenshot from windows . only from ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> wasanzy: they are just different, with different functionalities
<wasanzy> ok
<bgardner> elita_: Can you move files between Ubuntu and your VMWare host?
<elita_> bgardner  no,why is the screenshot not working on windows when vmware is on?
<bgardner> elita_: Because VMWare captures that key.
<elita_> there must be a way to uncapture it, right?
<bgardner> elita_: That's a VMWare question, which I don't use, so I don't know the answer.
<elita_> okay, is it okay if i just write the output? only the required data?
<kishor> hello
<sydnerdrage> No reason other than new project to be released on 2.4 in a while - prefer to upgrade now than migrate mid-dev.   Might contact them then. Thanks!
<theadmin> elita_: You can stop the key capture by hitting Ctrl-Alt, methinks
<kishor> i want help regarding upstart deamon in ubuntu
<el_blazemore> !ask | kishor
<ubottu> kishor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mustmodify> Is there a way to say ... grep A union grep B?
<mustmodify> like, I want to know what files have content A and also content B?
<bgardner> elita_: Sure, go ahead
<blazemore> mustmodify: cat file | grep A | grep B
<theadmin> mustmodify: cat file | grep A | grep B
<ActionPa1snip> mustmodify: grep A file | grep B
<blazemore> theadmin: snap
<ActionPa1snip> waste of a cat
<MonkeyDust> meow
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: True I guess
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: I always pipe cat to grep, just makes more sense to me conceptually
<mustmodify> OK But those solutions assume that content is on the same line, right?
<mustmodify> I'm saying anywhere in the file.
<kishor> i am trying to execute a script which i have saved as /etc/init/myscript.conf,     script is ,
<kishor> start on startup
<elita_> inet= 192.168.191.134
<elita_> bgardner, broadcast id 192.168.191.255 mask 255.255.255.0  this is on vmware
<blazemore> mustmodify: Not sure I follow, you want to search a directory of files and recieve a list of those files which contain the strings "A" and also "B" ?
<kishor> start on startup      exec echo "Current date:-" $(date) > /tmp/myscript.out      This script is not working.   Why??
<mustmodify> blazemore: yes
<ActionPa1snip> kishor: why the 'exec' command?
<bgardner> elita_: Okay, it looks like your network configuration inside VMWare is one private network type (192.168.*) while your actual local network is another private network type (172.16.*) - that's going to be a VMWare-specific issue that we don't support here.
<ActionPa1snip> kishor: does the user running the script have write access to the file?
<bgardner> elita_: You should take this question to #vmware
<mustmodify> blazemore: I know that a file somewhere uses "7.hours" and also at some point "puts" but apparently they aren't on the same line, as I've already looked for that.
<elita_> bgardner, on ubuntu which is installed with windows inet=172.16.58.30  default gateway= 172.16.58.1 subnet 255.255.254.0
<kishor> yes have access to file
<jrib> mustmodify: so grep for A, then run through the resulting files and grep for B in them
<kishor> exec command to respond to the emited event by upstart
<bgardner> elita_: I can't comment on the Wubi install, I don't have any experience with Wubi.
<ActionPa1snip> kishor: I'd ask in #bash too
<kishor> yes, same script is working with   "start on runlevel 2"  event.
<mustmodify> jrib? so is it grep "A" . -rl | xargs grep "B"
<jrib> mustmodify: like this:    grep -Rl a . | while read file; do grep b "$file"; done
<jrib> mustmodify: sure, that works too.
<elita_> bgardner, in vmware there is a router that connects the network
<alena> hey who can help me to fix problems with skype on ubuntu?
<jrib> mustmodify: you might have some issues with spaces in filenames with your xargs like that
<kishor> ActionPalsnip : Why it is not working with start on startup  ?
<mustmodify> jrib: something went crazy but then I put back in -rl at the end and it was better. Thanks.
<bgardner> elita_: I understand the concept, but this channel is Ubuntu support and your question is a VMWare question.  You'll have much better luck with the #vmware support channel.
<mustmodify> jrib: But I still don't see the expected file. :S
<jrib> mustmodify: if you use xargs, add -Z option to grep and -0 option to xargs
<adamk> alena: Unles syou tell us what problems you are talking about, no one will be able to help you :-)
<alena> i just cant call ppl
<jrib> mustmodify: maybe look at list results for just grep A and just grep B, see if there is a short one, then investigate with brain :)
<alena> when i call person the programme closes
<Sonoy> Hello
<adamk> alena: If you run 'skype' in a terminal, and try to call someone, do you get any error when skype closes?
<alena> em... u r asking hard stuff
<kishor> ActionPalsnip : Why it is not working with start on startup  ?
<adamk> alena: No, not really.
<adamk> alena: Launch gnome-terminal and run skype.
<adamk> alena: Then try to call someone and see if there's an error in the terminal.
<elita> bgardner, okay thanks but no one is heping in vmware channel
<alena> adamk  wait i will try dont go anywher
<adamk> alena: Just bear in mind that skype is proprietary software.  It's quite possible we will not be able to figure out why it's crashing or stop it.
<alena> i tried to call and it has failed and closed
<adamk> alena: And did an error display on the terminal where you launched skype?
<alena> no i guess
<pranav> how to restart my workspace after crash event without quiting my programs in unity
<adamk> alena: You guess? Either you did or you didn't.  Just look in the terminal where you started skype and see if there's an error message.
<alena> wait i dont understand
<alena> i should write skype in terminal?
<alena> or
<ActionPa1snip> alena: could try renaming the skype config folder
<alena> how should i do it?
<alena> PS write step by step for dump
<ActionPa1snip> can anyone with skype check the $HOME and $HOME/.config folders for the skype folder.
<wasanzy> how do I enable hibernate?
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Is ~/.Skype (with a capital S, yes)
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: thanks
<ActionPa1snip> alena: in terminal, run:  mv ~/.Skype ~/.Skype_old
<ActionPa1snip> alena: then launch skype
<alena> here no such file or cataloge
<ActionPa1snip> alena: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<alena> wait
<alena> first thing worked
<alena> thank you
<ActionPa1snip> alena: yay
<alena> :)
<alena> woah
<ActionPa1snip> alena: i guess you got no output from the first command, then reran
<ActionPa1snip> alena: in Linux, if you get no output then it worked
<ActionPa1snip> alena: no news is good news
<alena> mmm i  guess i will never uderstand how to work with linux
<alena> windows much easier
<ActionPa1snip> alena: its just different, you'll learn
<blazemore> I disagree, but then I spend a lot more time on Linux than I do on Windows
<ActionPa1snip> alena: the folder held the config for skype
<blazemore> alena: It's more a matter of what you're used to
<ActionPa1snip> alena: you renamed the folder and ran the app, as there was no config folder, it generated default configs
<theadmin> alena: You could also open a file manager, enable showing hidden files and delete the .Skype folder yourself, it just takes longer to explain
<ActionPa1snip> alena: works in Windows for some apps too
<alena> 0_0
<ActionPa1snip> alena: and what theadmin said
<ActionPa1snip> alena: this method of settings storage enables easy backup of settings as you just put the folder back in place
<alena> uh hum..
<ActionPa1snip> alena: how easy is it to restore a full set of settings in Outlook, from a blank install
<ActionPa1snip> alena: ?
<alena> ask it theadmin i think he knows
<blazemore> lol
<theadmin> I don't even remember how Outlook *looks*
<ActionPa1snip> alena: its fairly complex, compare this to Thunderbird where you simply drop in your backed up ~/.mozilla folder and you are ready to go, no mess
<anonee> hi room, trying to sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers- 'uname -r' but getting "Virtual packages like 'linux-headers' can't be removed. E: Unable to locate package uname -r  what's going on?
<theadmin> I never used it, only opened it once by accident
<theadmin> lol
<ActionPa1snip> anonee: use backticks, not apostrophes
<theadmin> anonee: You want `, not ' for that purpose
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: we have it at work
<theadmin> anonee: Or $(command)
<alena> thank you for help
<anonee> thank you all. why backticks btw?
<iceroot> anonee: and dont use a whitespace there  linux-headers-`uname -r`
<iceroot> anonee: backticks because you want to execute the string inside, '' will just quote a string
<anonee> yes,
<anonee> I know that
<ActionPa1snip> anonee: its like parenthasis in maths :)
<ActionPa1snip> anonee: run:  uname -r   that will replace the backtick part as it is ran first
<anonee> thank you all
<anonee> just one more thing
<anonee> no, no more things for now, that was great, thank you all
<anonee> :)
<anonee> OMG ubuntu!
<anonee> :D
<ActionPa1snip> anonee: nice site for news
<anonee> Peace...
<readyjar> Anyone running 13.04 in a vm?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hooray, Verizon's joined Ubuntu Touch Advisory Council!
<readyjar> And seeing much less performance than running physically?
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: A while ago actually
<SonikkuAmerica> (inb4 !touch but that's good noews)
<SonikkuAmerica> (*news)
<theadmin> readyjar: You may want to enable 3D acceleration as Unity has currently somewhat limited 2D support
<ActionPa1snip> readyjar: that will happen, the hardware is virtualized
<ActionPa1snip> readyjar: or run LXDE or XFCE :)
<readyjar> theadmin: Yea already did that
<saiarcot895> SonikkuAmerica: it's the first major US wireless network, I think
<readyjar> ActionPa1snip: I just installed lxde, still pretty sketchy
<ActionPa1snip> readyjar: install xfce4, log off and try the XFCE session
<SonikkuAmerica> saiarcot895: I'm surprised AT&T didn't sign on yet, but Deutsche-T (T-Mobile's parent) did
<readyjar> ActionPa1snip: I'll give that a try. I may just need to find a distro better suited for vm though :(
<saiarcot895> SonikkuAmerica: they have Apple to worry about; but then again, Verizon carries the iPhone as well
<ActionPa1snip> readyjar: puppy liny, tinycore, damnsmall linux, xpud
<ActionPa1snip> readyjar: slitaz
<SonikkuAmerica> saiarcot895: So does Straight Talk! (But we're going !ot)
<ActionPa1snip> readyjar: crunchbang
<SonikkuAmerica> readyjar: DSL
<blazemore> readyjar: crunchbang
<readyjar> ActionPa1snip: I hear about crunchbang a lot recently
<blazemore> readyjar: That's because it's awesome, I used it full-time at work for 6 months
<readyjar> Have some programmer friends who live by it
<tnim> readyjar:  I have a server and desktop instance in vm... no problem.
<readyjar> brb trying xfce
<blazemore> It gets out your way, especially on a laptop
<tnim> readjar: but neither under heavy load
<readyjar> Hmm
<readyjar> Still rendering windows pretty poorly
<readyjar> Dragging them around definitely causes some trails
<Equinox3> how many games do you guys see on your ubuntu steam?
<theadmin> Equinox3: All those that I own and those that run on Linux?
<blazemore> Equinox3: 2
<blazemore> Equinox3: It depends how many you bought...
<Equinox3> ah ok
<Equinox3> i don't have any. :P
<blazemore> Equinox3:  I am not able rightly to apprehend the kind of confusion of ideas that could provoke such a question
<Equinox3> blazemore: i was just wondering if it'd show all the games playable on linux
<blazemore> Equinox3: It will in the store
<Equinox3> i meant linux games
<blazemore> Equinox3: Open Steam, look in the store
<Equinox3> the store has it all, but on the linux games there's only one
<DestinyAwaits> Is Ubuntu 13.04 better then previous release?
<blazemore> !best | DestinyAwaits
<ubottu> DestinyAwaits: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blazemore> DestinyAwaits: It has newer software than previous releases
<ActionPa1snip> DestinyAwaits: depends. I think its not so good as its only supported til January 2014....depends on needs
<Equinox3> DestinyAwaits: try it on a live cd, if everything works, you should be good with it
<readyjar> Yup gnome seems to be the best performing DM, surprisingly
<blazemore> Equinox3: You have to buy the game before you can play it
<DestinyAwaits> Thanks Guys for all your advice
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<DestinyAwaits> This is what I needed 7% downloaded
<blazemore> Equinox3: You can buy them here http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<Equinox3> got it. blazemore :)
<Equinox3> thanks
<DestinyAwaits> I was surfing and I got to know there there are performance fixes etc dunno if that is correct
<readyjar> Well unity isn't too far behind gnome
<DestinyAwaits> that is the reason i asked
<ActionPa1snip> readyjar: you use Gnome when you run Unity. Unity doesn't replace Gnome
<readyjar> Hmm really? Because I've always read they are replacements for one another
<blazemore> readyjar: You read wrong then sadly
<pranav> ok, the enter in my numpad is more accessible then top-right small pg-down. is there anyway i can override the numpad-enter button to perform as pageDown in ubuntu ?
<theadmin> readyjar: Unity uses a lot of GNOME's stuff
<readyjar> Weird. Seems to be everywhere I read talks about them as separate entities
<wilee-nilee> readyjar, Unity replaced gnome 2 is what you have read.
<Entricular> Unity is horrible
<Entricular> That is why i use Linux Mint
<pranav> its awesome
<SonikkuAmerica> Entricular: No one said you had to use it
<Entricular> Gnome2
<theadmin> Entricular: And nobody cares what you use :P This is offtopic here
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Entricular
<ubottu> Entricular: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Entricular> SonikkuAmerica, Until Ubuntu provides a better solution then I will use Linux Mint
<blazemore> Entricular: Fill your boots. What's your point?
<wilee-nilee> Entricular, mint is ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Entricular: Have you even tried the other flavors?
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors | Entricular
<ubottu> Entricular: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<Entricular> SonikkuAmerica, No I have not
<SonikkuAmerica> Entricular: Then how can you make that judgment?
<SonikkuAmerica> Besides, wilee-nilee is right (unless you're using LMDE)
<Entricular> SonikkuAmerica, The best Linux hasn't been invented yet
<wilee-nilee> if your using cinnamon that is gnome 3 forked
<Entricular> SonikkuAmerica, Why do you like LMDE ?
<Entricular> Because it's based on Debian is that right
<SonikkuAmerica> Entricular: Whoever said I did?
<Entricular> so is Ubuntu
<Entricular> LMDE, i never tried
<Pici> Ladies, Gentlemen, can we please keep this channel open for support. Opinions can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | AGAIN
<ubottu> AGAIN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<readyjar> Sorry for starting a flame war here
<Entricular> I would like to try LMDE someday but I like Linux Mint right now
<kos_> exit
<DestinyAwaits> One question
<blazemore> kos_: /quit
<theadmin> Entricular: Go to the Mint channels then, will you? You can tell clem how great Mint is if you like it. Please keep this ontopic here, though, for Ubuntu support questions only.
<DestinyAwaits> Is Juju comes pre installed with Ubuntu? or there is a seprate installer?
<theadmin> DestinyAwaits: I think you have to apt-get install juju, at least on the desktop version
<DestinyAwaits> ok
<DestinyAwaits> Yes Downloading the Desktop release
<DestinyAwaits> now
<kos_> You speak to russia
<ActionPa1snip> !info juju
<ubottu> juju (source: juju): next generation service orchestration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 13 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ActionPa1snip> !ru | kos_
<ubottu> kos_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Entricular> kos_, Who is Russia ?
<kos_> Здесь кто нибудь говорит на Русском?
<theadmin> kos_: /join #ubuntu-ru и нажмите Enter. Там русские.
<kos_> Спасибо
<DestinyAwaits> ActionPa1snip: Thanks
<ActionPa1snip> DestinyAwaits: any time
<sh_ahmed> Hi guys, my usb flash drive is not working today, it is not even getting recognized.
<sh_ahmed> Everything was good till yesterday.
<sh_ahmed> How can i dig into what has happened?
<cipherboy> sh_ahmed, recognized how? does it show up in `sudo fdisk -l`?
<ActionPa1snip> sh_ahmed: when you last unplugged it, did you safe remove it before physically unplugging it?
<sh_ahmed> It doesn't show up in 'lsusb'
<cipherboy> also, when you plug it in, check dmesg: `dmesg | tail -n 30` and you might see something.
<sh_ahmed> Actionpa1snip, no
<ActionPa1snip> sh_ahmed: then you are mistreating your hardware
<ActionPa1snip> sh_ahmed: is it NTFS based?
<ActionPa1snip> sh_ahmed: If it is, then shove it in a Windows system and run a full chkdsk. Then safely remove the device and wait til you are told you can unplug it. Then remove and you'll probably find it's ok.
<sh_ahmed> unfortunately, I don't use that safe removal mode
<sh_ahmed> It was FAT32. By flash drive, I meant a pen drive
<bluefoxxx> Proftpd isn't chroot()ing properly and I don't get why.
<bluefoxxx> the logs say it chroot() successfully, but my client has access to / instead of the chroot() path
<bluefoxxx> /proc/[pid]/root points to /
<sh_ahmed> I don't use windows btw. So can't check right now. Is there any other method?
<auronandace> sh_ahmed: you don't just unplug usb sticks, they need to be safely unmounted first
<readyjar> How do you check what all repos you have added?
<adamk> Yeah, but pulling out a flash drive without unmounting shouldn't cause it not to be recognized by the OS...  It might hose the filesystem, but should still show up in lsusb.
<Reg_> Reg207
<sh_ahmed> auronandace, that means my usb stick is briked? :O
<adamk> sh_ahmed: Check the output of 'dmesg' when you insert the device and see if the kernel registers anything...
<adamk> sh_ahmed: Sounds like the drive or the USB controller might be damaged.  Could be a driver issue, instead, but that seems really really unlikely.
<sh_ahmed> adamk, thanks, I'll try that one.
<jilebedev> Hello. I've a line in my crontab like this: "* * * * * php -f script.php &>>/var/log/scriptlogfile" However, stdout and stderr are not redirected to a logfile and instead are emailed to me (well, to my local account). What am I doing wrong?
<adamk> sh_ahmed: I would definitely try the device in another computer, and try another USB device in the same port.
<BlueEagle> jilebedev: I am not sure what the & is doing placed there.
 * mecool :)
<jilebedev> BlueEagle: & to redirect both stdout and stderr to a logfile.
<sh_ahmed> adamk, Now it's being recognized, strange.
<readyjar> Ok how do I actually delete entries from /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<BlueEagle> jilebedev: Ahh. Then I learned something new. Thanks.
<theadmin> readyjar: Just rm the files?
<ActionParsnip> readyjar: they are just files, delete them as you wish
<jilebedev> readyjar: highly sensible idea to mv them to a backup location instead of rm'ing them :)
<sh_ahmed> Anyway, thanks guys.
<theadmin> jilebedev: Put that in a script, the cron syntax is not the same as the sh syntax so that redirection probably won't work
<readyjar> Ah I get it now. Tried to delete via vim not realizing it was a directory. Didn't know you could vim a directory
<jilebedev> theadmin: can't I just /bin/sh --execute `php -f script.php` &>>logfile    ?
<theadmin> jilebedev: ...well... you could try, but I don't really see the point, scripts are easier to manage imo
<adamk> sh_ahmed: Could be a flaky usb controller or usb port. Or the drive itself could be flaky.  Either way, back up whatever is on that device and stop just pulling it out of the computer.
<sh_ahmed> adamk: problem again,
<BlueEagle> jilebedev: 2nd hit on google was: 5 * * * * /dir/php /dir/process_fns.php >> /dir/dump.txt 2>&1
<sh_ahmed> whenever I try to unmount using disk utility, it is saying the disk is not mounted.
<sh_ahmed> same error when I try to unmount it through nautilus/marlin also.
<jilebedev> BlueEagle: Yep, that's the "old" way of redirecting the streams. & refers to both file descriptors 1 and 2. It's available in later versions of bash.
<jilebedev> Both are correct, just & more convenient than remembering which fd is 1 and which one is 2.
<ActionParsnip> sh_ahmed: is it NTFS based, my link died?
<sh_ahmed> ActionParsnip, it is not ntfs based, it is FAT32
<BlueEagle> jilebedev: Well, if it works. ;)
<ActionParsnip> sh_ahmed: then you especially need to eject properly, get it checked under windows
<sh_ahmed> Okay. I don't use windows, I can't check that right now.
<sh_ahmed> As far as I can see, read and write operations are happening.
<Penol-> im trying to install HVR-930C USB DVB-C card, but i wont work, any tips?
<ActionParsnip> Penol-: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<Penol-> ActionParsnip: 2040:b130 ?
<mojtaba> Hi, Is Adobe Acrobat reader secure?
<mojtaba> I had lots of problems with Adobe products in windows era.
<auronandace> mojtaba: haha, adobe secure? you are joking right?
<mojtaba> auronandace: I mean what will happen if I install it in ubuntu?
<sh_ahmed> mojtaba, well I use evince, it works well and secure too. Is there any reason you want to use adobe reader specifically?
<stevejb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/320681/after-upgrading-from-12-10-to-13-04-virtualbox-vms-are-unstable
<auronandace> mojtaba: it will work but up to you if you want adobe's software on your computer
<mojtaba> Recently I was filling an important form, which needs adobe.
<stevejb> if anyone can glance at that, that would be extremely helpful
<vadrao> Hi all, I have two specific questions regarding installing Ubuntu on UEFI and GPT enabled ultrabook.
<vadrao> 1) When installing Ubuntu, should we explicitly choose "device for boot loader installation" as /dev/sda or /dev/sda3 (EFI partition)?
<Reg_> has anyone seen this object error in win 7 that wont go away when you try to close it?
<vadrao> 2) How would I uninstall or install another distro on the same partition. Previously, we just used to reformat it. Now because the keys are stored in EFI partition, how do we remove them.
<auronandace> !uefi | vadrao
<ubottu> vadrao: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mojtaba> What should I do to prevent it from spying or whatever, if I forced to have it on my laptop?
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, don't use it.
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, or use a virtual machine and put it there.
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: Actually I must fill a form which is for embassy, and it just opens with adobe. :X
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, virtual machine will work.  I run virtualbox with distros all the time
<vadrao> auronandace: How would I remove ubuntu and install another distro on top of it?
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: My laptop is very slow. :(
<vadrao> because the keys are stored in EFI partition, how do we remove them.
<auronandace> vadrao: i've never used efi
<mojtaba> Is there anyway to prevent it from doing wrong things on my laptop? e.g. setting firewall, ...
<adamk> mojtaba: No one here can guarantee that Adobe's proprietary software isn't going to do something to your machine...  It is proprietary, after all.
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, well, assuming you don't have Top secret clearance and you're not auctioning off launch codes, I'd say, fill out the form and delete the ADOBE products when finished
<mojtaba> adamk: Ok, how can I delete it? I have installed it unfortunately. (I am a newbie.
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, sudo apt-get purge adobe*
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: I run the command, but it is still in my desktop.
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: I have installed it from a .bin file
<sh_ahmed> check your /opt, it might be there.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: you'll probably need the same file to remove, o look in /opt somewhere to see if there is a removal script
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Still I have the original downloaded file (.bin)
<mojtaba> how can I use it?
<djono> hello all im having troubles transferring files from ubuntu to usb. it says its done transferring but the file becomes corrupted and only partial file is actually transfered
<darrell09thomas> need help ubuntu 12.04 lts every time it up dates and then reboots seems theres a problem a few times cant get onto ubuntu from login screen as the update has removed the ubuntu desktop and i had to reinstall it so how can i sort it when it updates this problem dont happen again
<pzn> ubuntu 13.04. I connected to ethernet, it got 192.168.1.22. then I modify dhcpd.conf of the server to give me a fixed address 192.168.1.33; when I connect I see an DHCPREQUEST package asking for 192.168.1.22 and since this is a valid address in range, the server answers ACK
<pzn> how can I fix this DHCP request package?
<cuddylier> Why would a ubuntu screen not allow me to type in it eventhough it's active?
<wilee-nilee> darrell09thomas, first guess is you have added something to your sources, a update wont remove the desktop unless you have caused it in some way.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Still I have the original downloaded file (.bin) how can I use it to remove the Adobe??
<wilee-nilee> djono
<djono> yes willee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> djono, This a file more than 4 gigs and a fat32 usb?
<djono> wilee-nilee most are under 4gb but the usb stick is ntfs. ive had worse problems using fat32
<wilee-nilee> djono, YOu checked if the hidden trash is empty?
<djono> wilee-nilee yes the hidden trash is always empty. i try the cp method the grsync and luckybackup method for transferring and all the same.
<wilee-nilee> djono, Not sure then here.
<varunendra> djono, even the smaller files get corrupted?
<djono> varunendra. i'd say 1 out of 20 will be corrupted. bigger than 700 1 and 3 that it is corrupted
<varunendra> have you checked the drive on other computers / OS? Sounds like a corrupt flash memory /drive to me.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: check in /opt I believe it adds an uninstall script there
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: is it acrobat reader you want removing?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: yes
<djono> varunendra. yes i have. no problems. the transfers work in windows. but in ubuntu it just always hit or miss
<djono> sometimes i get false readings where it says its done copying but only the some of the file would be transferred.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: There is a file in /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/UNINSTALL
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: sudo apt-get purge adobereader-enu; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: maybe
<varunendra> djono, what kind of drive is it? USB HDD? Flash thumb drive?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: E: Unable to locate package adobereader-enu
<djono> varunendra. usb flash drive
<wilee-nilee> djono, Have you had windows run a check on it?
<varunendra> djono, have you tried reformatting the drive? Could be a corrupt partition table (not sure how windows handles it then)
<djono> on me buddies computer. the usb drive is fine. even bought a new one and same thing. i don't run windows on me computer. i always format through gparted
<darrell09thomas> please help everytime i try to upgrade ubuntu i keep getting this (  * SECURITY UPDATE: log file poisoning via mod_rewrite (LP: #1188069)
<darrell09thomas>     - debian/patches/CVE-2013-1862.patch: properly escape items in
<darrell09thomas>       modules/mappers/mod_rewrite.c.
<darrell09thomas>     - CVE-2013-1862
<darrell09thomas>   * SECURITY UPDATE: denial of service via MERGE request
<FloodBot1> darrell09thomas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1188069 in apache2 (Ubuntu Saucy) "apache2 mod_rewrite CVE 2013-1862" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188069
<ubottu> mod_rewrite.c in the mod_rewrite module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.x before 2.2.25 writes data to a log file without sanitizing non-printable characters, which might allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary commands via an HTTP request containing an escape sequence for a terminal emulator. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-1862)
<ActionParsnip> darrell09thomas: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<wilee-nilee> darrell09thomas, First is was a update that removes the desktop, you trying to upgrade a broken system?
<varunendra> djono, something is not normal there. I'm using all sort of drives for more than a year with many distros, never had a problem with ntfs on Linux.
<darrell09thomas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881191/
<ActionParsnip> darrell09thomas: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<djono> varunendra its not only ntfs its also fat 32. its a new computer as well. same thing happened on me old system
<darrell09thomas> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<djono> the transfers seem fast but only partial file copy even when it says its finished. when the transfer is slow whenever it decides to be slow the outcome is better
<darrell09thomas> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<djono> varunednra is there a way to check?
<varunendra> Check what?
<darrell09thomas> i keep getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881191/  when i try to upgrade how can i sort this problem out please without reinstalling ubuntu 12.04lts
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: E: Unable to locate package adobereader-enu
<djono> why its nor normal
<genial> Hello, I need some help here. I've installed Ubuntu Server on a machine which has a NIC which the installation didn't have the drivers to. I've located the drivers on the internet, but they require making, and I can't apt-get the build-essentials. Any tips?
<blazemore> genial: What is the nic?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: according to a site I found, the UNINSTAL dir you found should contain an uninstall script, or the UNINSTALL thing you named is the thing to run
<genial> blazemore: JMicron JMC260
<ActionParsnip> genial: use a usb storage, I believe build essential is on the install DVD but may be on the install CD too...
<genial> Ah ActionParsnip, I didn't think of using the CD as a repository - I'll give that a shot! Thanks.
<varunendra> djono, since you say it's same on another computer too, I'm not sure what to suggest. Just thinking.... I have a worked on a whole network of Ubuntu/Mint running computers. Never faced such problems. Except that it very often takes a long time to actually 'Finish' a large copy on flash drives.
<djono> varunenra. maybe the me problem would get worked. just cannot go back to winblows after a 3 year hatious
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: could you please let me know how should I run it?
<wasanzy> hello still not getting the extensions, how do I know the version of Gnome installed?
<wasanzy> I know gnome extensions
<uvala> hello, it's been 42 days since choqok hasn't updated. can anyone suggest another client where I can view multiple twitter accounts?
<uvala> I mean, with usual functions
<killerspec_> hi all is it possible to join a windows work I am running pinguy and windows 7
<wilee-nilee> killerspec_, Pinguy is not supported here. ;)
<killerspec_> ok using ubuntu with windows 7 can I join the work group on my ubuntu system
<wilee-nilee> try #PinguyOS you are not running ubuntu
<Guest55405> Can I inactive the Global Menu without breaking the HUD? Gnome-Do only works for certain applications (not as many as the Uinty Hud does).
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: in a terminal, prefixed with sudo
<wilee-nilee> Guest55405, Have you considered the other desktops?
<iceroot> Kartagis: sure, with wine, have a look at #winehq for joining nt-domains (samab3) or ad-domains (samba4)
<iceroot> Kartagis: sorry wrong nick
<Guest55405> wilee-nilee: I love Unity, except the global menu and the amazon ads
<Guest55405> the amazon ads is easy to remove
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much. Get rid of it. (Is there any left overs like in windows?)
<Guest55405> but the global menu isn't
<mojtaba> any registery, or whatever?
<qwebirc91412> ?
<qwebirc91412> Can anybody help me in solving my ubuntu problem ?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: no idea, its Adobe's thing. I'd imagine its ok
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc91412, You want us to guess, state it.
<genial> Thanks ActionParsnip, you're a champ! Using the CD as a repo I got it built and installed successfully! :)
<qwebirc91412> I have ubuntu installed on my pc but now I want to install windows 7, how can I do this without losing my data ?
<Fernseher> hey linuxians
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc91412, back it up to begin with
<qwebirc91412> currently i dont have any external media for backup ?
<Fernseher> buy one
<Fernseher> Is there an ubuntu-wiki like the arch one??
<Fernseher> counldn't find one on duckduckgo
<saiarcot895> Fernseher: besides wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<jrib> Fernseher: http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<AlexBell> hi are James Page, Miguel Landaeta, tony mancill, or Jakub Adam on IRC?
<wilee-nilee> !ot > AlexBell
<ubottu> AlexBell, please see my private message
<Fernseher> ok, besides wiki.ubuntu.com which seems to be an terrible "wiki"
<jrib> AlexBell: I suggest finding their irc handles and checking
<AlexBell> wilee-nilee: it's not off topic. they are package managers.
<Pici> AlexBell: Depending what you need from them, #ubuntu-motu might be the best place to start.
<AlexBell> does anyone know any of their handles?
<wilee-nilee> Fernseher, Both OS have multiple wiki's on many subjects.
<Pici> AlexBell: They're on their launchpad pages.
<AlexBell> Pici: awesome!
<columb> How  to make HDD with ubuntu bootable? Installed ubuntu from wubi. Windows and ubuntu is on separated  HDDs.
<Fernseher> hmpf
<wilee-nilee> columb, wubi boots through the windows bootloader, you have a wubi file on a second HD, not a partitioned install which would boot independently.
<laolu> ubuntu image for raspberry, anyone?
<laolu> anyone?
<ikonia> laolu: can you please try to phrase stentences
<k1l> laolu: not possible, because its armv6 and ubuntu supports just armv7 an newer
<ikonia> laolu: what good is saying "anyone" - none
<laolu> thanks.
<ikonia> laolu: ask a clear question.
<laolu> I am looking for an ubuntu image for rapberry pie, anyone?
<Pici> laolu: There is none.
<laolu> woops
<k1l> laolu: #ubuntu-arm
<Fernseher> xD
<ActionParsnip> columb: Wubi is not a real install, it installs to an image stored i NTFS
<laolu> thanks kil...
<ikonia> laolu: "does anyone know if there is or were I can get an ubuntu 13.04 image for a Raspberyy pi"
<ikonia> laolu: "rather than raspberry image anyone"
<columb> No way to make it bootable with grub?
<laolu> thanks for the english lesson Ikonia:)
<Fernseher> cookies, anyone? xD
<ActionParsnip> columb: the wubi installer will ad what is needed to the Windows boot loader and the system can boot the image if needed
<wilee-nilee> columb, it does already sort of from the windows boot, but no not a straight grub boot.
<ikonia> laolu: it's not funny,
<laolu> kil, i hope the installation is as staright forward as rapbian and so?
<k1l> laolu: please re-read what i told you.
<blazemore> laolu: There is currently no way to run Ubuntu on a Raspberry Pi
<k1l> laolu: there is no chance of having a ubuntu image because the ARM cpu is not supported
<ActionParsnip> laolu: http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads
<rantic> k1l: So how am I running ubuntu server arm edition right now..
<laolu> ok, i see, you got that right, thanks, really appreciate your help
<rantic> laolu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<blazemore> rantic: Some ARM is supported, but not the one in Raspberry Pi
<k1l> rantic: laolu for further arm specific questions please change to #ubuntu-arm
<rantic> k1l: Oh, my apologies
<laolu> thanks blaze, neither are we sure they are planning for it, ok kil
<laolu> will do
<ActionParsnip> laolu: you wont get adobe flash on the pi either, you will need arm based (open source) alternatives
<AlexBell> I need the apt-key for this rep http://nightly.openerp.com/7.0/nightly/deb/ how do I find it and install it?
<laolu> not looking for that action...thanks for ur concern
<Fernseher> I think the ubuntu forum should raise money to protect pengiuns
<ActionParsnip> AlexBell: if you run:   sudo apt-get update   you will get a GPG KEY missing warning, what is the 16 character hex value with it?
<k1l> !ot | Fernseher
<ubottu> Fernseher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<saiarcot895> Fernseher: penguins is linux
<Fernseher> lol ok I'll stop
<z0> \join #ubuntu-ir
<AlexBell> ActionParsnip: I'm getting no warning except when trying to upgrade something from that rep
<z0> \join #ubuntu_ir
<cipherboy> z0, use forward slash: /join
<ActionParsnip> AlexBell: what is the warning??
<z0> tnx:]and sorry
<AlexBell> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! openerp Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<ActionParsnip> AlexBell: install it in terminal, then copy the command you ran adn ALL of the output and pastebin the text please
<ss_haze> good morning
<maithu> hello
<anonee> good evening
<Peyam> morning
<cipherboy> Afternoon.
<anonee> lol
<anonee> hello room, so I did # locale-gen and got hash collision (1734041931)  how can i fix that?
<olivier_bK> hi
<olivier_bK> do you know i can launch daemontool ,
<olivier_bK> ?
<ActionParsnip> olivier_bK: why would you want to?
<blazemore> olivier_bK: How did you install it?
<olivier_bK> i creat directory with run file
<olivier_bK> but my application in the file nginx are not running
<ActionParsnip> olivier_bK: what are you wanting to achieve? Ubuntu can do lots of the stuff Windows needs 3rd party tools to do
<varunendra> olivier_bK, I don't think it'll work on Linux. It needs to create a virtual bus which may not be possible on linux for a windows software.
<olivier_bK> i launch apt-get install ..
<ActionParsnip> olivier_bK: do you want to mount a CD image (ISO file)?
<varunendra> olivier_bK, daemontools is not available for Linux as far as I know.
<olivier_bK> no i just wnt to start nginx
<olivier_bK> svc -d /etc/service/*
<olivier_bK> svc: warning: unable to control /etc/service/nginx: supervise not running
<blazemore> olivier_bK: sudo service nginx start
<blazemore> I think by "daemontool" he meant like... upstart. Not DaemonTools :P
<olivier_bK> i dont need to launch sudo service nginx start he be launched by daemontool normaly no ?
<blazemore> olivier_bK: What do you mean by "daemontool"?
<ActionParsnip> olivier_bK: you do know what daemontools is...right?
<varunendra> Yeah, figured that now ;P blazemore
<blazemore> olivier_bK: So you are having problems trying to install nginx?
<usr13> anonee: suod apt-get install localepurge  #And try again.
<olivier_bK> i know  he launch everything what he have in the directory /etc/service/*
<blazemore> olivier_bK: What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> olivier_bK: daemontools is a virtual CD software for Windows
<anonee> usr13 localpurge ?
<Pici> !info daemontools | ActionParsnip
<blazemore> olivier_bK: Without using the word "daemontool", what are you *actually* trying to do? Install a web server?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: daemontools (source: daemontools): a collection of tools for managing UNIX services. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.76-3ubuntu3 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 396 kB
<ActionParsnip> oh, sorry, my mistake
<usr13> !info localpurge | anonee
<blazemore> Oh wow... TIL
<ubottu> anonee: Package localpurge does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> Pici: thanks :)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: np
<usr13> !info localepurge | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: localepurge (source: localepurge): Reclaim disk space removing unneeded localizations. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3 (raring), package size 32 kB, installed size 133 kB
<anonee> OMG bots :D
<usr13> anonee: (spelling error)
<ActionParsnip> anonee: several
<ActionParsnip> olivier_bK: is supervise running ok?
<anonee> but I'm not using raring, btw how on earth would someone act in this case in raring?!
<ActionParsnip> anonee: ubottu is great, she saves us a lot of effort
<blazemore> She?
<ActionParsnip> !she
<ActionParsnip> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<blazemore> I'll take your word for it lol
<anonee> hehehe
<anonee> :)
<nimesh> hi can someone help me when i boot into ubuntu 12.04 lts it just goes to a black screen and i can't login
<antonio_> heloooooooooooo
<jaredly> looks like the keyserver's down... Anyone have status?
<antonio_> list???????????????
<ActionParsnip> jaredly: try a different key server
<Sling> antonio_: what?
<Sling> also, this is a channel, not a list
<antonio_> ok
<jaredly> I'I've tried a couple
<jaredly> all fail with "keyserver error"
<AlexBell> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f48ePEbX
<jaredly> could that happen if there's problems with my proxy?
<antonio_> I would like to know how it works
<antonio_> I would like to know how this program works
<antonio_> ???
<usr13> anonee: What program?
<usr13> anonee: list?  see  man list
<Sling> I think he means IRC
<usr13> antonio_: man list
<Peyam> antonio_: what program?
<theadmin> !list | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: theadmin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> (sorry anonee, wrong nick)
<anonee> usr13 that was a smile, something we humans do sometimes even when it's not the right time
<Peyam> haha
<ActionParsnip> AlexBell: there are scripts to import keys from PPAs you haven't imported them for
<AlexBell> ActionParsnip: like?
<ActionParsnip> AlexBell: can't find it right now. I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<AlexBell> it isn't a ppa
<AlexBell> now he left
<AlexBell> it is a debian rep
<gordonjcp> AlexBell: what exactly are you trying to do?
<AlexBell> gordonjcp: get rid of:
<AlexBell> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! openerp Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<gordonjcp> AlexBell: when you added the OpenERP PPA, did you follow all the steps?
<gordonjcp> AlexBell: you should have added some keys
<gordonjcp> AlexBell: openerp is packaged in 12.04 *anyway* so it shouldn't be an issue
<AlexBell> gordonjcp: this isn't a ppa. it is the openerp.org package. and its for debian/"ubuntu"
<AlexBell> I need to use version 7 which isn't in the official repo
<cipherboy> AlexBell, btw, MIT keyserver is up.
<cipherboy> not sure what key, but try that one.
<Frogging|work> What happens if /mnt contains folders and something tries to mount something else there?
<AlexBell> cipherboy: ??
<cipherboy> AlexBell, , http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=OpenERP&op=index  perhaps?
<usr13> Frogging|work: You'll have more, (and it will be confusing).
<cipherboy> Oh whoops, wrong user. Jaredly, if you are still here.
<jaredly> yeah
<fffree> t
<jaredly> Turns out it was a firewall issue. ;) switching to hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 worked
<Frogging|work> usr13: Will Ubuntu ever automatically mount something like a cd or flash drive directly in /mnt ?
<usr13> Frogging|work: So, put those directories someplace else, or use another mount point.
<jaredly> Thanks cipherboy
<babinlonston> How can i backup my 3 ubuntu servers 12.04  to a backupserver which was build with centos 6.4 Any guide
<AlexBell> cipherboy: thanks how can I find out what key?
<Frogging|work> Or does it use subfolders?
<usr13> Frogging|work: It will use /media
<Frogging|work> Ah
<Frogging|work> Forgot :P
<Frogging|work> Thanks
<AlexBell> this rep http://nightly.openerp.com/7.0/nightly/deb/
<AlexBell> Changed-By: Antony Lesuisse <al@openerp.com>
<AlexBell> cipherboy: he isn't there :(
<usr13> Frogging|work: But even if you do want to mount something in /mnt, you can just create another sub-directory for it and mount it there.  Right?
<cipherboy> AlexBell, Indeed, just noticed that myself. Perhaps the website has more info?
<AlexBell> cipherboy: i wish it did. but it doesn't!
<usr13> babinlonston: The entire filesystem(s) or _______________ ?
<mamtina>  /join #debian-facile
<mamtina> ooops
<cipherboy> AlexBell, Wait, you have a deb downloaded, right? Try running dpkg-sig --list <deb.deb> to see what it turns out
<cipherboy> Could be that that it is saying unable to authenticate _because_ it isn't signed...hence no key would help you with that.
<gordonjcp> AlexBell: that's unlikely to work well.  Stick to the official packages ;-)
<babinlonston> i want to backup Whole Ubuntu Server , and if there any crash i want to restore it too , after restoring i dont want to face any issue such as grub error  , so how can i backup my /  , except tmp folder and mnt folder
<cipherboy> babinlonston, why not dd piped to gzip/lzo/xz/etc?
<usr13> babinlonston: You could do something like: gzip < /dev/hda | ssh remote-machine "cat >system_drive_backup.img.gz"
<cipherboy> then you could do either backup to an external medium (flash/etc), or remotely, like usr13 suggested.
<babinlonston> i dont know that pls guide me USR13
<Jezzz> how can I configure tntnet to process cgi script?
<babinlonston> is it possible to backup /dev/sda1 like this
<pundit> when i download mails with fetchmail they dont get into /var/mail/username and also nowhere else. but fetchmail verbosely tells me that they go to username@hostname. where else can they be?
<cipherboy> babinlonston, yes you could do just the first partition, but perhaps if you want to avoid grub errors, perhaps an entire drive copy would be best.
<usr13> babinlonston: dd if=/dev/sda2 | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'
<usr13> or sda1
<babinlonston> ok let me try now and let u know too
<AlexBell> cipherboy: I added the rep to sources.list
<cipherboy> AlexBell, and do you have a .deb you could test it on?
<altermann> is there no "btrfs-progs" for ubuntu?
<altermann> or are they called something else?
<cipherboy> altermann, try -tools
<altermann> thanks
<pundit> when i download mails with fetchmail they dont get into /var/mail/username and also nowhere else. but fetchmail verbosely tells me that they go to username@hostname. where else can they be? PS: I have no $MAIL set, and some exim-configuration, which should not interfere, however
<babinlonston> usr13: its showing some errors
<AlexBell> cipherboy: I'll download
<cipherboy> babinlonston, what errors?
<babinlonston> shall i type the command what i used there
<cipherboy> babinlonston, copy and paste the command and whatever errors you are getting.
<glowe> Hello, need some help with my mobile broadband. Anyone who now something about usb-modeswitch?
<meet> Hi. I shared a folder from the right click option from ubuntu. That folder contains multiple other folders. When I tried accessing it from a lubuntu machine, i got an error while opening an inside folder. What went wrong?
<babinlonston> dd if=/dev/vda | ssh $babinlonston@192.168.1.6'gzip-> /tmp/image.gz'
<cipherboy> babinlonston,  You did add a space between 6 and the apostrophe, right?
<cipherboy> likewise, fairly sure your username does not begin with a $, so perhaps remove that too.
<babinlonston> no
<Sicp> I've downloaded 13.04 64-bit version and i burnt the iso, but when trying to boot it i get that Secure boot is not enabled and the DVD doesn't boot
<cipherboy> babinlonston, then perhaps a better command would look like (on server): dd if=/dev/vda | ssh babinlonston@192.168.1.6 'gzip - > /path/to/resting/place/of/backup.gz'
<babinlonston> its shows some like usage: ssh [-12312341234123445456vdfdn] -b bind address ] [-c cipher_spec]
<ripplebit> guys what's the best general linux distro?
<aimrcd> sicp, check http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Secure-Boot-Not-Enabled-message-upon-attempt-to-install-Ubuntu/td-p/933473, ive had similar issues
<ubukou> hey folks.. quick question can i use make a netbook use my ubuntu pc's Cdrom via usb?
<Sicp> Working with a Lenovo here as well
<babinlonston> k
<ubukou> hey folks.. quick question can i make a netbook use my ubuntu pc's Cdrom via usb?
<DJones> ripplebit: You're asking in the #ubuntu channel, so any flavour of Ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu, if you want general advice, maybe ask in ##linux
<ubukou> and think its an external one ? i need to use it in bios level.
<aimrcd> ubukou, depends on your bios/hardware capabilities
<DJones> ripplebit: You could also ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is only for Ubuntu support issues rather than general chat/discussion
<ubukou> well its a netbook so im sure it has support for external cdrom via usb aimrcd
<cipherboy> ubukou, let me guess, booting install medium? Why not just boot raw usb?
<ripplebit> DJones: OK just quickly what do you think of xubuntu?
<ubukou> aimrcd, is there a software that i can run on ubuntu to make that happen?
<DJones> ripplebit: I don't use it myself, so I couldn't give you any specific advice on it
<ubukou> cipherboy,aim its a 7 cd recovery image. how that ? they sold me that and the netbook has no cd rom..
<ubukou> cipherboy, aimrcd  sony power.
<ripplebit> DJones thanks anyway
<cipherboy> ubukou, windows 7?
<aimrcd> ubukou, best bet is to just plug and try
<cipherboy> ubukou, there are tools to take cdrom to iso, and iirc, you should be able to burn iso of win7 recovery to usb.
<vn> hi, how can I mount a network drive so that only root has access and not users?
<aimrcd> ubukou, if you want software, try unetbootin
<ubukou> cipherboy, aimrcd i ll have the laptop on my hands shortly, yes its windows 7. but it is a propriatary sony software that accually formats and partions your disk the way sony wants it to be.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<studious> NET SPLIT!
<studious> AHHHHHH
<euxneks> wuhh
<cipherboy> ubottu, not sure, by you could at least try the usb...they should be fairly generic in layout unless sony created a whole custom install...but highly unlikely, so perhaps the usb boot would work, but not familiar with your specifics.
<aimrcd> ubukou, honestly, you shouldn't have issues the bios should recognize the cdrom as external storage
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> cipherboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubukou> cipherboy, aimrcd i ll google them and see if i can find anything to fit my needs. until i have the laptop on my hands i cant know what will work. i hope that a simple have disk on an external harddrive will work and i wont have to use ubuntu pc as an external cd rom drive.
<studious> netplits are Freenode earthquakes
<Guest37623> in linux why softwares are dificult to install
<babinlonston> cipherboy will this take all drives backup in VDA
<studious> the tsunami comes soon after with the net join
<ubukou> aimrcd, cipherboy i think ill there will be some problems cause its 7 cds. the installation will promt me to "insert disk 5/6/7"
<aimrcd> Guest37623: not sure how to help you.  do you need help with specific software?
<babinlonston> and how can i restore the backuped datas to any drive vda  or sda
<cipherboy> babinlonston, yes. Might take a while depending on size. 6mb/s for me on raw hard drive copy, but hopefully yours will be faster.
<aimrcd> ubukou: if you're using an exteral CD drive via usb, it shouldn't be a problem.  during boot, the bios will likely recognize the drive
<babinlonston> Wow Superb cipherboy and please let me know how can i restore it to a sda or vda
<d1gital> I've set up rssh on ubuntu server, and users attempting to log in, but blocked from shell access by rssh, are still being shown the System Information message.  How can I remove this?
<cipherboy> babinlonston, To restore, you have to take the server down and manually image the disk. Perhaps a hard drive swap or something of the sort.
<babinlonston> cant understand :(
<holstein> babinlonston: i literally copy data over with a filemanager from a live CD.. grsync is an easy GUI for using rsync
<d1gital> btw, /etc/ssh/sshd_config:PrintMotd no
<babinlonston> oh ok fine fine
<usr13> babinlonston: To place the image on the [new] drive: gzip -d < image.gz | dd of=/dev/sda2
<cipherboy> babinlonston, well to recover, you cannot just do it "live", ie, while the system is running off of that hard disk. You would need to either to boot from a live medium (cd/etc) and do the disk image there, or perhaps pull out the hard drives and put them in another computer.
<d1gital> found it; edited /etc/pam.d/sshd
<babinlonston> ok
<cipherboy> usr13, issue though is he is doing this live...sounds like he is imaging root of running server, which will work (in theory, hopefully) for the backup, but not necessarily for the restore.
<usr13> babinlonston: you should look into using rsync
<babinlonston> ok
<holstein> i agree, and grsysnc is "easy" babinlonston , if you prefer a GUI
<babinlonston> no i want CLI , cos in office only have CLI :(
<babinlonston> and just now its finished there was a file in my desktop 10 GB file as backup.gz
<cipherboy> babinlonston, is it only a 10GB hard drive?
<cipherboy> Or rather, what is the size of the hard drivE?
<babinlonston> no its virtual machine
<cipherboy> Ah, explains. 10GB might be about right then.
<babinlonston> its 15 GB
<cipherboy> then reimaging it should be easy.
<usr13> babinlonston: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/
<babinlonston> :(
<babinlonston> k
<olivier_bK> how to install a software in busybox?
<Frogging|work> What happened to Nautilus? It's changed, and it's bad.
<holstein> Frogging|work: "bad" is a matter of opinion.. do you have a support question?
<Frogging|work> Well, what happened to it? Why is it changed?
<Frogging|work> For example, I can't type into the window anymore and have it highlight files that start with what I typed
<Frogging|work> Maybe there's an alternative file manager?
<navetz> Hi, I have an amazon ec2 ubuntu instance running. When I ssh into my instance I am attempting to ftp into another server to do create a backup script. I am not able to ftp into the server, I keep getting 426 Transfer failed. I've googled for a long time and haven't found the solution yet
<navetz> am I possibly missing some ftp configs in ubuntu?
<Surye> is there any way in byobu to DC all other sessions? I hate leaving it on at home connected and having a tiny screen at work and having to manually kill off the ssh session
<Surye> kirkland: if you're around specificly since I see you in the man page :)
<kirkland> Surye: I added Alt-F6 to do that, in a recent byobu version
<Surye> kirkland: Awesome, I'll see about updating. Thanks
<cipherboy> navetz, why not use sftp?
<kirkland> Surye: added in 5.38
<navetz> cipherboy: it's not my server i'm trying to ftp into
<cipherboy> navetz, I realize that. Perhaps check types?
<navetz> cipherboy: what do you mean by types? I think i've found it might be an amazon ec2 security group thing
<Sakuya> hey, all
<whoever> hi all, i need some assistance, i have a logiteck quickcam 5000pro but the  ubuntu seems to forget about it after a while. for example, if i restart my box , i can run my webcam, but if i say wait an hour after closeing cheeser or running gstreamer-properties, the webcam is never found
<Sakuya> I can't seem to get Ubuntu to boot with secure boot enabled.  The installer boots fine, but it refuses to boot into the install unless I disable secure boot
<Sakuya> and secure boot seems to work in Mint, any ideas?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cipherboy> navetz, ah, whoops, forgot about those. Possibly thinking of file transfer types (iirc, doesn't ftp support like ascii and binary), but take a look at security groups.
<navetz> cipherboy: i will, but i'm pretty lost right now lol
<Sakuya> dunno if this got through with the netsplit...
<Sakuya> I can't seem to get Ubuntu to boot with secure boot enabled.  The installer boots fine, but it refuses to boot into the install unless I disable secure boot, but it works fine in Mint, any ideas?
<cipherboy> navetz, sorry, my bad. did security groups fix it?
<WACOMalt_> Hey folks. I am running wine in a headless environement, trying to install Mono210
<cipherboy> Sakuya, I was just looking into that the other day for a user, let me see if I can dig up the link. What system though?
<WACOMalt_> when I run winetricks mono210 I get errors about xserver
<navetz> cipherboy: nope not yet. I'm not sure which ports I need to open for ftp.
<Sakuya> Running on an Alienware M17x R4
<cipherboy> navetz, iirc, isn't it 21?
<cipherboy> yeah, 21 is ftp
<navetz> cipherboy: yes, I have 21 open
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: wine pretty much requires an X server of some description. said X server need not necessarily be on the local machine -- look into X forwarding via SSH
<navetz> cipherboy: but I think they use some other ones for acknowledgement
<WACOMalt_> roothorick, alas. I have done that before and it is certainly way too much effort for my end.
<WACOMalt_> Thanks for the answer though
<cipherboy> Sakuya, http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: there's X servers that act as simply a VNC/RDP server but they're even more work to set up...
<verses_> hi
<ocx> hello
<ocx> i am tring to compile my new kernel and getting this error: http://pastebin.com/HkHbidd9
<WACOMalt_> roothorick, Yeah, I'm on windows, so hosting an XServer here is gonna be a pain :P doable, but a pain. the server is ubuntu obviously
<cipherboy> WACOMalt_, roothorick could you tunnel X over say, ssh?
<WACOMalt_> I could, but again Id still need an xserver running locally on windows
<verses_> I can't boot into ubuntu 2d desktop. I am using 12.04 and recently I had to switch to ubuntu plain. What could be the issue?
<verses_> Every time I login it
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: they make X servers for windows...
<cipherboy> True.
<roothorick> which, yeah, it is a bit of setup
<WACOMalt_> they do, and they all are terrible
<WACOMalt_> :)
<verses_> Every time I login , it's the same ubuntu plain desktop  I see
<WACOMalt_> Im just gonna make a small windows VM for this purpose, it'll be easier and run better
<cipherboy> WACOMalt_, have the reverse option, create tiny vm of linux and do the reverse too.
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: if your proc has VT-x/AMD-V it may actually be faster too
<Quest> hi, does this pen http://www.amazon.com/Genius-Wireless-Pen-Mouse/dp/B004R1PWCO   works on linux and will it show the writing on the desktop in some paint application as live as i draw?
<cipherboy> Good point.
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: protip: QEMU. VirtualBox / VMWare are an utter BITCH to set up on a headless machine, and QEMU is faster anyway
<verses_> hello bazhang
<WACOMalt_> ok I'll keep that in mind
<WACOMalt_> thank you roothorick and cipherboy
<Sakuya> I was just wondering how well qemu/kvm worked versus vbox and vmware
<verses_> bazhang , I hope you can find me the solution for this - I can't boot into ubuntu 2d desktop. I am using 12.04 and recently I had to switch to ubuntu plain. What could be the issue?
<WACOMalt_> actually thats another question.. on a headless server, with say, qemu, I install windows 7, how do I control it?
<WACOMalt_> or would I need to install windows server of some sort and have that be headless as well?
<roothorick> Sakuya: it's easier to setup generally, if you like CLI. It's also significantly faster for CPU and I/O heavy stuff. Primary downside? Graphics acceleration is completely nonexistent.
<roothorick> i.e. it can't run gnome-shell or unity, period
<roothorick> too slow for even llvmpipe
<roothorick> as a rule, QEMU for servers, VirtualBox for desktops
<vn> why not vmware for servers
<WACOMalt_> that costs money doesnt it?
<roothorick> vn: QEMU is straight-up open source, and might actually be faster
<vn> blah...if its a criteria, ok
<roothorick> it kinda surprises me how snappy my W7 VM on my server is
<WACOMalt_> so for a headless server what flavor of windows should I be installing?
<WACOMalt_> windows server 2008 ?
<vn> E_WRONGCHANNEL
<WACOMalt_> windows headless server running in qemu on UBUNTU
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: hope you've got plenty of RAM... anything newer than XP / Server 2K3 will really struggle with <2GB
<WACOMalt_> E_ThereIsNoRightChannel
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: that said, I'm running W7 Ultimate and the lack of graphic support doesn't seem to affect it much. No aero but the UI is still pretty fast
<WACOMalt_> is this in a graphical environment or headless?
<roothorick> headless, using QEMU's built-in VNC server
<WACOMalt_> aahh so thats how it works
<WACOMalt_> ok cool I'll do win7 then
<WACOMalt_> thanks folks for the help
<Quest> do i need a tablet like http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LEI95I    or just a pen like  http://www.amazon.com/Genius-Wireless-Pen-Mouse/dp/B004R1PWCO    . whats the difference in _functionality_
<roothorick> I custom-compiled it on debian though
<WACOMalt_> Ok, I'm off
<WACOMalt_> cya and thasnks folks
<roothorick> Quest: I would not trust that pen. It's not going to detect hand movements that take the point off the paper.
<roothorick> Quest: also the pen will never know its position, only whether it is moving. Tablets will pick up absolute position, even when the pen isn't making contact
<Quest> roothorick,  hm
<Quest> what about finger mouse?
<WACOMalt_> one more question roothorick, should I do x64 or x86 windows? I havent done much virtualization, and dont know how it handles that
<roothorick> Quest: if you want to do any kind of graphical/drawing work you will very very much so want a full-blown tablet
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: on the host, check the flags in /proc/cpuinfo. Let me look up the thing
<WACOMalt_> how.. do I check those flags? :X
<Quest> roothorick,  ok so the tablet link i pasted is good?
<WACOMalt_> 4 cores
<roothorick> Quest: I'm not really sure about quality. I only know the theory and I know there's been a certan rebellion against Wacom because their pens have questionable pressure sensitivity
<roothorick> *certain
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: under "flags", if you have "svm" or "vmx" use 64bit, otherwise 32bit
<roothorick> WACOMalt_: also if you have the right flag pass --enable-kvm to qemu
<asdfman> How do I install wine on my Ubuntu 12.10 x64 desktop?
<WACOMalt_> ok I have VMX listed
<asdfman> I'm a windows user..
<verses_> asdfman, have you tried sudo apt-get install wine?
<ocx> guys, i am not able to update my ubunt...
<ocx> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<ocx> like 50 erris of such wuen doign ap-get update
<asdfman> verses yes but that returned an error saying Some applications could not be installed. Ended with "the following packages have unmet dependencies : wine:depends:wine1.4"
<ikonia> ocx: it means that repo is not responding
<ocx> what to do?
<ikonia> ocx: well, you're using karmic
<ikonia> ocx: so he's probably removed the repo
<ocx> and?
<ikonia> ocx: karmic is end of life, so probably been deleted from that repo
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | ocx
<ubottu> ocx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<WACOMalt_> is there a way using wget or curl to download a file from a page that does redirection? For example a site like download.php&id=1172
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: It should follow it
<asdfman> verses_ yes but that returned an error saying Some applications could not be installed. Ended with "the following packages have unmet dependencies : wine:depends:wine1.4"
<verses_> asdfman, I am not sure what that is  as I am also a normal user, what you can do is -           sudo apt-get update      and try the above command again   :)
<WACOMalt_> ikonia, this is my path: https://fp-pr1.ds.microsoft.com/TransferFile/FileTransfer.dll?Cmd=1&MN=1354406671&Dir=1&Mode=0&Off=0&TS=71CFB061-C40B-40EF-8EC4-0D9CF2378B49&CVN=5,0,0,32
<ocx> ikonia: 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu
<ikonia> OxDeadC0de: so ?
<ikonia> ocx: so ? I didn't ask for your kernel version
<verses_> asdfman,  I know how frustrating it is to wait for hours and no one pays attention to your question , that's what I am dealing right now
<ocx> thought that would helphyuo
<Blizzbob> virtual machine of ubuntu lagging: is the reason, that the .vdi is on an external usb 2.0 harddrive ??
<ikonia> ocx: I've already told you the problem
<Pici> ocx: The version of Ubuntu that you are using is no longer supported, and has not been supported since 2011.
<ikonia> !wine | asdfman
<ubottu> asdfman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ocx> ok
<ocx> its ubuntu 12,05
<ocx> 04
<ikonia> ocx: youre repos are pointing at karmik
<ikonia> karmic even
<Pici> ocx: What does the output of lsb_release -d say?
<asdfman> ikonia h....how do I open the software center?
<asdfman> thank you verses_
<ikonia> asdfman: https://help.ubuntu.com may give you an overview on the basics of using ubuntu
<asdfman> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> hope that helps
<verses_> how often should I repeat my question?
<ikonia> verses_: 15 minutes or so
<verses_> do you know why I can't login into unity2d Desktop? I am using ubuntu12.04
<verses_> it takes me to plain desktop
<WACOMalt_> is there any CLI web browser that supports logging into websites? I have triend links elinks and w3m on technet.microsoft.com
<WACOMalt_> all say I need to enable javascript
<ciatron> Hello, I was thinking of buying an ultrabook (maybe the samsung ativ book 9 plus or the sony vaio pro 13), can you please tell me how is the support for touchscreen on ubuntu?
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: I don't think thats the login, I think that's all the plugins/activeX objects failing
<WACOMalt_> isnt activex only IE?
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: yes
<WACOMalt_> cause I use the site all the time on a graphical linux via chrome
<verses_> could be javascript
<WACOMalt_> so.. not activex
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: you seem to be missing the point of what I'm saying
<WACOMalt_> which is?
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: it won't be the login it's self, it will be the objects within the website not designed for text based browsers
<WACOMalt_> the page displays fine aside from being able to log in, so that seems unlikely to me
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: well, considering I've logged into multiple basic sites with lynx, I suspect you're mistaken,
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: but if this is such a problem, I'd suggest not using a text based browser and use a fully supported graphical one
<WACOMalt_> on a headless server, eh?
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: use a remote session sure, or download elsewhere and move to the server
<WACOMalt_> its completely possible that you are right, Its just that the page specifically tells me that its javascript issue
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: javascript....there you go
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: not the login
<WACOMalt_> yeah like I said...
<WACOMalt_> "<WACOMalt_> all say I need to enable javascript"
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: so that's your problem, text based browsers won't support that
<WACOMalt_> elinks says it does, but it doesnt
<riaz> guyz.. please help me.. i dont like this side bar in ubuntu 12.10... help me to rollback this into old pannelsremove
<ikonia> WACOMalt_: may not support the version of the script
<WACOMalt_> well if that's that, then I'll give up on this approach. Thanks for the help
<WACOMalt_> just my local internet is crap, didnt want to have to download 3GB file and send it from myself to the server
<WACOMalt_> that will take all day
<a5m0> where can i find runuser? i have coreutils installed but runuser is still not found?
<mireya> hel
<mireya> help
<mireya> hello
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<verses_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<mireya> spanish
<mireya> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!
<DJones> !es | mireya
<ubottu> mireya: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mireya> ok gracias
<Sector_0> hey
<stein> Does anybody know webcamstudio/gstreamer here?
<stein> ANYBODY?!
<stein> Movie Error:  BaseSrc: [filesrc1],3, Resource not found.
<stein> Movie Error:  BaseSrc: [filesrc1],3, Resource not found.
<stein> what does this error mean?
<FloodBot1> stein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stein> I am trying to play a movie in webcamstudio but it doesn't show up, it gives me this error.
<stein> it's an .avi
<ciatron> Hello, I was thinking of buying an ultrabook (maybe the samsung ativ book 9 plus or the sony vaio pro 13), can you please tell me how is the support for touchscreen on ubuntu? should i expect any issues?
<stein> ciatron, do you know webcamstudio
<trism> a5m0: runuser looks like a fedora patch, it isn't in upstream coreutils (and coreutils removed su anyway which it was based upon)
<ciatron> stein: no
<ciatron> stein: can't help you mate
<stein> :(
<T4CFantasy> what gpus do you guys have
<bazhang> !ot | T4CFantasy
<ubottu> T4CFantasy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<T4CFantasy> yes i know but you guys can answer these questions while noone is asking for help
<Sector_0> I've noticed that before I first install the proprietary ATI binary for my ati radeon 5500hd redwood...the help box for the icons at the side are black, and after I installed the proprietary driver, it turns gray and looks a little different, but I had some issues with the driver and I (think) I fixed it and now the box is black again
<bazhang> T4CFantasy, dont ask here
<verses_> I asked for help ! so please ...
<Sector_0> is this some kinda of graphic feature that is only enable when a 'decent' graphics card is enabled?
<Sector_0> and if so does that mean that the proprietary driver isn't installed correctly?
<a5m0> trism: that is unfortunate, can you suggest any alternatives for running commands from a shell script run as root?
<OerHeks> a5m0, you can run a script as root, not some commands from that script, it is all, or none, AFAIK. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/153402/run-bash-script-as-root
<a5m0> OerHeks: unless you could use the runuser command :/
<a5m0> or maybe calling some subscripts with different setuid?
<OerHeks> a5m0, trism explained why you cannot.
<a5m0> OerHeks: "could use"
<a5m0> i am suprised about them removing su though, since that seems to still work on all my boxes
<Pici> a5m0: no one has removed su.
<Alucard__> Hello  - i desperatly need some input  .. i tried ubuntu 13.04 on a live usb - my system is a windows 7 system. I pressed install ubuntu  (no option to have it dualboot) and came to the install process of setting timer. Realized i want to have it dual boot - took back all the way to live cd again.. then i tried to boot up windows - and it seems my mbr is gone.
<a5m0> Pici: just quoting trism " and coreutils removed su anyway which it was based upon "
<Alucard__> This is my fixk my mbr log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881745/
<Alucard__> can anyone help me  .. how do i fix my mbr and get back to my windows .. so i can dual boot win/ubuntu
<dhaval> hi
<mariusz_> ave
<dhaval> i had an question
<mariusz_> ?
<dhaval> lkkj
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhaval> where to report root exploit
<mariusz_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> dhaval: file a bug. but besides using irc as root isnt suggested either
<k1l> !bug | dhaval
<ubottu> dhaval: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dhaval> thanks
<nurow> hallos. Question. What is the easiest way to create an icon in the Unity launcher bar for a WINE application? I've tried searching for it and dragging and dropping it, but it disappears after I reboot
<stein> suck my cock, nurow
<skeuomorf> guys, so I read that the new kernel (version 3.10) is out and that it has support for AMD hybrid graphics, I have Ubuntu 12.10 with 3.5.0-36-generic kernel, I wanna upgrade my kernel to 3.10, how do I do that without breaking anything in my system?
<Xaseron> can i dd the ubuntu server iso directly to an usb stick?
<nurow> wow
<nurow> stein, what is your problem?
<k1l> nurow: he got already kicked out. dont mind the trolls
<nurow> k
<trism> a5m0: su is still available, ours is in the shadow source package, I mean upstream coreutils removed their su
<OerHeks> Xaseron, sure, sudo dd if=/path/to/your.iso of=/dev/sd[THAT 1 LETTER]
<lmat> I have an external monitor hooked up to my laptop. How do I find its output name from xrandr?
<lmat> xrandr only shows LVDS :(
<przemek> hello do you know hot to set in megaraid bios, single HDD to be visible in ubuntu? i have raid 0 and i have added one more HDD
<przemek> and i want to see this disk like a single
<lmat> Does xrandr read xorg.conf ? How do they cooperate ? If I set a setting in xrandr, is it reflected in xorg.conf ?
<vlad_starkov> Question: Having RAID1 on 12.04 I just found out that sdb is failed now. `ls /dev/ | grep sdb` show only sdb, but it should show sdb sdb1 sdb2. Anyone know what's going on?
<sl3ax> Hi to all. How can i set the default webcam to use in flash websites , if I have more than one?
<nurow> hallos. Question. What is the easiest way to create an icon in the Unity launcher bar for a WINE application? I've tried searching for it and dragging and dropping it, but it disappears after I reboot
<Spee_der> Hmmmm
<bladernr_> Question: can someone clue me in how to turn OFF this stupid click to launch thing in Unity? If I have to search for an app I installed, and I then Click on that app, I don't think I really need to click a separate Launch button, launching is kind of implied.
<Voi> can i *execute* java commands in the terminal (System.out.println("hallo world"))
 * bladernr_ is running saucy, FWIW
<Fuchs> Voi: indirectly. You have to compile it (javac or similar) and then have java execute the resulting class file. You can technically put that in one single line, but it's a bit hacky. Why?
<iceroot> Voi: not like you do with bash scripts
<Fuchs> (if you are looking for a dynamic interpreter such as python offers: no, since java is not an interpreted language)
<Voi> ok thanks
<k1l> bladernr_: for unstable support better ask in #ubuntu+1
<gonfi> my hosting provider gave me a static ip for my vbox vm, and a mac address so they route the traffic directly to it. anyone familiar with that?
<gonfi> i follow their guide for setting this up but fail
<netlar> Is there a detailed guide for the inner workings of Ubuntu?
<trism> a5m0: though it seems runuser is in upstream util-linux now, so if bug 1012081 gets fixed before oct, might show up in saucy (as an aside)
<ubottu> bug 1012081 in util-linux (Ubuntu Raring) "util-linux needs updating to 2.22+" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012081
<bazhang> !manual | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | netlar and this
<ubottu> netlar and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Spee_Der> Good day everyone.... ..
<Jagst3r15> I do not understand this
<Jagst3r15> I added the ppa to add source in software sources
<Jagst3r15> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/sublime-text-2
<Jagst3r15> now what??
<netlar> Thanks, I want to get to know all the details of the OS, not just a broad overview
<iceroot> netlar: "all" the details is alot
<nurow> hallos. Question. What is the easiest way to create an icon in the Unity launcher bar for a WINE application? I've tried searching for it and dragging and dropping it, but it disappears after I reboot
<netlar> iceroot: I know, just want to really dive in. I know I can just get to know linux in general, but really want to know the specifics of this distro
<netlar> Want to try to be an expert of my own OS as it were
<Jagst3r15> please anyone?
<Spee_Der> Jagst3r15 now that you added the source, I'm not sure if you are in a terminal or not, but if in terminal sudo apt-get update
<Voi> im running 04.13 with gnome3 and alt+tab reacts quite slowly, is that normal?
<Jezzz> how can I show the boot services log?  they fly by too quickly at startup and I think one of them is throwing an error.
<iceroot> netlar: then install the system and start hacking around with the system
<holstein> nurow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles#Adding_a_.desktop_file_to_the_Unity_Launcher http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<Spee_Der> Jagst3r15 sorry I am slow at typing....
<netlar> iceroot: yes I know, been doing that, but also do not want to be poking around in the dard
<holstein> Jezzz: ppa's are not officially supported.. what is the issue?
<holstein> Jezzz: sorry
<holstein> Jagst3r15: ^^
<Jezzz> :)
<netlar> dark*
<iceroot> netlar: apt-get is a good start to know something about debian/ubuntu specific
<Jagst3r15> now I should see Sublime Text in the software center?
<iceroot> netlar: unity and upstart are ubuntu-specific, so you should also have a look
<netlar> iceroot: That will tell me about this distro?
<iceroot> netlar: ?
<netlar> apt-get
<iceroot> !apt | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<iceroot> netlar: for details see "man apt-get"
<holstein> Jagst3r15: there are detailed instructions at http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/sublime-text-2-ubuntu-ppa.html
<netlar> ok thanks
<Spee_Der> Jagst3r15 I think yes. I have added several PPA's for me needs and requirements as needed for development....
<isiah_s> I am installing a driver from source, where should I extract the tarball?
<holstein> Jagst3r15: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sublime-text sublime-text-dev
<Spee_Der> <<-- is on the phone with customer again....
<holstein> isiah_s: i would follow the instructions at the site where you got the package.. what are you installing that is not in the stock repos?
<k1l> !ppa | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<isiah_s> holstein: I am installing a NIc card that is brand new and supports some features out of the norm such as iscsi offloading. After speaking to applications they told me that the only way is to build from source.
<holstein> isiah_s: then, they should provide you support? correct?
<holstein> isiah_s: otherwise, you can pastebin a readme if you need help parsing the data
<tasos77> can i ask please?
<Pici> tasos77: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<isiah_s> holstein: its a timezone thing, I cant reach them now. I thik I shoudl extrat it into a junk folder for now and see the README file for a proper location. Would that work?
<holstein> isiah_s: sounds like a great start
<tasos77> hello
<rantic1> tasos77: Hi
<tasos77> i cant run kde partition on ubuntu
<rantic> tasos77: Ubuntu or Kubuntu? and what do you mean by can't run? nothing happens at all? an error message pops up?
<tasos77> i have problem with the password and i starts without administrative privileges
<tasos77> ubuntu
<tasos77> but i am administrator
<holstein> tasos77: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<tasos77> i know my password
<tasos77> i can authenticate to install programs
<xjrn> im trying to learn what restrictions /etc/init.d/couchdb would impose on couchdb that would cause repeatable apparent memory constraints that do not occur when running the same program manually
<k1l> tasos77:  it should be the same password as your users password
<rantic> tasos77: That's authentication with gksu, which is probably set to sudo mode -- it doesn't mean you're acting as root
<holstein> tasos77: sounds like you dont have a problem
<tasos77> yes i enter my user password but not works
<rantic> tasos77: It says it's wrong?
<tasos77> how i find root password?
<holstein> tasos77: then, you can recover it, via the link i gave
<k1l> tasos77: there is no root password in ubuntu
<tasos77> so why kde asks for it?
<tasos77> kde partition
<bekks> KDE doesnt. KDE asks for the password of the administrative user.
<tasos77> are u sure beks?
<holstein> tasos77: try it and see
<tasos77> administrative user is the same as the administrator?
<bekks> tasos77: I am.
<tasos77> i enter my password but it says cant run command...
<holstein> tasos77: what command?
<bekks> tasos77: Whats the full and exact message?
<iceroot> tasos77: administrator is very user which is allowed to use sudo. and sudo will grant you root-access but you can not login as root directly, just start something as root with sudo
<rantic> sudo != root, stop confusing him
<k1l> where sudo should not be used for GUI programs. and not for everyprogram
<iceroot> rantic: there is nothing wrong in my example
<iceroot> rantic: as i said, sudo will grant you root-access
<tasos77> what i have to write on terminal to run kde partition?
<iceroot> tasos77: you are talking about gparted?
<tasos77> i want resize one partition with kde partition program
<rantic> I think he's talking about KDE Partition Manager, or PartitionMan IIRC
<holstein> if we are clarifying, what is a KDE partition? one that has a kubuntu install on it?
<tasos77> yes rantic
<tasos77> kde partion manager
<tasos77> partition
<rantic> tasos77: The terminal command to run it should be partitionmanager
<tasos77> sudo partionmanager ? to type?
<Jagst3r15> any idea how to execute a run.sh file>
<iceroot> tasos77: gksudo gparted   and when gparted is not installed (command not found) install it first with sudo apt-get install gparted
<rantic> tasos77: Could you first try running 'partitionmanager' and if that fails, 'gksu partitionmanager'
<rantic> gksudo* sorry
<iceroot> Jagst3r15: chmod +x filename  and then ./filename
<netlar> Is it bad to have ppa's?
<holstein> or is it kdesu ?
<rantic> netlar: Nope
<bekks> holstein: In KDE, its kdesu
<bekks> netlar: Depends. They arent supported in here.
<tasos77> sorry cant understand...
<netlar> rantic: as long as I trust them right?
<iceroot> netlar: they are not supported, you have to trust the software which is coming from there and it can break your system because it will mess up dependencies
<k1l> !ppa | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tasos77> plzz because i dont know commands does anyone know exactly what to write?
<rantic> netlar: PPA's can be thought of as firefox add-on or chrome extensions. Obviously some can break things ... but for the most part you're safe.
<bekks> tasos77: You just have been told the commands, dont you? :)
<netlar> How about the conky manager? Is that ok?
<rantic> netlar: Absolutely.
<holstein> netlar: "ok" and "good" are going to be matters of opinion.. would i run a conky ppa? sure.. are ppa's a potential risk? yes
<Spr1ng> I'm investigating setting up an FTP server but not sure which program to go with.  Anybody have any suggestions on a decent FTP server service that is easy to administer?
<rantic> netlar: You're usually fairly safe with a PPA that well known ... especially one that provides it's source. We don't have nearly as many risks in the open source community because we can actually see if malicious code has been put forward.
<Spr1ng> Running 12.10 LTS
<holstein> Spr1ng: can you use ssh?
<Spr1ng> yea
<netlar> rantic: Got to love that
<holstein> Spr1ng: thats what i would do.. ssh server, and connect sftp or whatever
<rantic> Spr1ng: vsftpd
<k1l> Spr1ng: dont use ftp, that is old and insecure. use sftp with the ssh service
<AaronMT> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Spr1ng> hmmm never heard of that before....
<Spr1ng> I'll read up a bit before diving in.
<k1l> !sftp | Spr1ng
<ubottu> Spr1ng: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rantic> Spr1ng: I like Holsteins suggestion better unless this is a private network, then I'd recommend ftp for greater performance
<holstein> yeah, if its on a local lan, you might not care about ftp issues
<Spr1ng> It'll be web-based so security is a good thing to have in place.  I'm liking this suggestion so far but need to understand how it works.
<rantic> netlar: A good rule of thumb is not to add any PPA's that don't seem to have a following of a few hundred users ... and it never hurts to simply google them and see if someone mentioned something badi n the past
<rantic> Spr1ng: Then you'd absolutely want to go with holsteins suggestion of SSH. The long story short is that FTP  transfers data unencrypted (even your passwords), whilst SSH encrypts this communication. There are other differences but that would be the main differential between the two.
<Spr1ng> rantic: That's some solid info.
<Petty> Hey guys, could somebody help me, I got a really hard problem
<rantic> Spr1ng: If I could recommend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html, that should point you in the right direction.
<Spr1ng> rantic: Awesome, I do have SSH access to my server so this sounds like a solid solution.
<vlt> Petty: I can help: You need a quite good solution.
<dak0> Hello, how can I check when my Ubuntu OS is installed?
<rantic_> dak0: Do you mean when you first installed Ubuntu or when the install process completed?
<Petty> I did install ubuntu 13-04 and now my computer keeps shutting down all time
<rantic_> Petty: Hm?
<dak0> rantic_: to be more specific I want to know how many years passed since I switched over linux
<rantic_> dak0: The only option I see is checking the age of your file system
<Petty> I just moved into Linux so a friend of mine recommended me to install Ubuntu, I download and install the lastest versin which is 13-04
<Petty> And now my lapt shuts down... all time!
<dak0> rantic_: Right click > Propertis but I can't see date there
<dak0> Petty: Are you sure the Laptop is not overheating?
<rantic> dak0: Try tune2fs -l /dev/sdXX  | grep cr
<sere> Petty: when does it shutdown?
<rantic> dak0: Where sdXX is the hard drive and partition you originally installed on
<Petty> first time around 15 minutes after turning on... since then less than that
<wilee-nilee> Petty, You sure its not suspending?
<dak0> rantic: sorry for being stupid not sure where is installed
<sere> Petty: does it seem to work ok before the shutdown? are you getting any erros?
<rantic> dak0: That's alright, would you mind running fdisk -l for me
<rantic> dak0: You can PM me the results
<Petty> It works good before the shutdown and no, i don't get any error, it just turns off
<dak0> rantic: Ok, thank you
<Petty> Completely, not even a suspention
<wilee-nilee> Petty, Or more than likely turning off the screen, look in brightness to see how it is set.
<vlad_starkov> Question: Can faulty power supply unit be cause of SATA HDD failure?
<sere> Petty: it sounds like an overheating issue to me
<Dr_willis> faulty power can cause all sorts of weirdness
<Dr_willis> as can overheating
<vlad_starkov> ok
<sere> vlad_starkov: yea
<Petty> sere I had windows 7 before and it never happened to me, I guess you migth be right, how can I check the heat out?
<Petty> Im totally new on Ubuntu, I just know pretty few things...
<vlad_starkov> I've got one of 2 hdds failed in RAID1. And I can't see smartctl output of the failed HDD.
<dak0> Petty: open terminal ( ctrl+alt+T) type: sensors
<bekks> vlad_starkov: How man disks do you have in your RAID1?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: just 2
<dak0> rantic: Are you still around
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Then your RAID1 is dead now.
<vlad_starkov> bekks: yep, I have only 1 alive HDD
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Ah, "one of two" :)
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Whats the exact command you are using to get HDD info?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: I don't understand how it could happened as I changed both HDD to the new ones just 1 month ago...
<vlad_starkov> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<brahmana> Hi all
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Did you ever hear "dead on arrival"? :)
<brahmana> How can I list all the available updates from command line?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: And whats the output of that command?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: http://pastebin.com/UnwBy8LL
<bekks> vlad_starkov: That disk is dead, let it go, Jim.
<k1l> brahmana: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<vlad_starkov> bekks: hmm...
<brahmana> k1l: I don't want to upgrade, I want to _list_ the available updates
<brahmana> /s/upgrade/update
<vlad_starkov> bekks: how could it happened? Am I lucky guy having "dead arrived" HDD?
<k1l> brahmana: well it lists the packages that will be updated and you can press "n" to abbort
<bekks> vlad_starkov: How does it happend that something electronical breaks. It just does. And since the disk was working for about a month, it wasnt a DOA.
<brahmana> :)
<brahmana> k1l: That indeed is the case, but I am looking for something that I can use in a script
<sere> vlad_starkov:  if it was put close to a big enough magnet will do the trick
<euxneks> bekks, vlad_starkov: it's better to have the HDD fail in the first month than to have it fail after a year also, generally if a HDD is going to fail, it's going to fail near the beginning of life or end of life
<vlad_starkov> sere: no magnets
<bekks> sere: That magnet must have been very big, and very strong. Like the ones used in labs, or particle physics. At home, you wont find a magnet strong enough.
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, google did some neat statistics regarding HDD death, and in general, iirc, if a HDD is going to fail it will do so either at the end of expected life or near the beginning of installation.
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: OK. I have not so much experience with HDDs. Is really true that HDDs are about to fail in first month some times??
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, it's not so common but I've heard that happening.
<vlt> HDDs fail.
<vlad_starkov> bekks: this HDD is installed on server
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, it's better that it failed earlier than later too :)
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Thats irrelevant. Everything electronical may fail.
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, it's probably covered by a 1-2 year warranty at least, so you should be able to get another one with RMA
<vlad_starkov> OK. So how can I check the status of the last one which is still alive?
<brahmana> When I run apt-get upgrade some packages (Kernel packages to be precise) were held back. Why?
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: I bought this WD just a month ago. They provide 5 years warranty.
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, don't take it as a fact that all HDDs will fail on you, I've had a 320GB chugging along for like 7 years.
<sere> bekks: true.. but you never know.. i have em some lying around for disabling security cams
<euxneks> brahmana, you can install those with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> sere: A security camera isnt a harddisk.
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: ok
<sere> bekks: never said it was
<vlad_starkov> Thank you guys for helping me.
<vlad_starkov> Question: how can I check the status of the last one which is still alive?
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, also I would consider you a bit lucky because it failed early. There was probably a defect or shipping problem or something like that - it should be covered under warranty :)
<brahmana> euxneks: aah.. those packages affect the install state of other packages I suppose..
<bekks> 0716 221255 < sere> vlad_starkov:  if it was put close to a big enough magnet will do the trick
<bekks> sere: You implied it could be done with a magnet lying around somewhere :)
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, disk utility on the GUI should be able to look at the SMART data on the disk if it's reasonably new
<bekks> euxneks: The HDD is broken, it does not respond to data requests correctly anymore.
<euxneks> bekks, vlad_starkov was inquiring about the other drives that are still alive though
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: http://pastebin.com/XeQ2CfeF
<bekks> euxneks: And the drive in question is dead.
<euxneks> bekks, yeah
<sere> bekks: they can and i have some that will.. i agree that it is very unlikely for the AVERAGE person to have them.. just trying to throw everything out there.. you never know :)
<lonewulf85> cipherboy, Do you remember yesterday when you were trying to help me with my lack of 3d unity log in?
<euxneks> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   121   112 < that isn't actually the temperature it reached is it?
<bekks> sere: So which magnetic field do the strongest of them have, for you?
<bekks> euxneks: Thats a raw value. As all values shown by smartctl.
<euxneks> ah
<euxneks> yeah I just saw the raw value
<tms> Hey, anybody know off hand how to kill a pane in byobu? I expected it to be ctrl-a x, but it's not :(
<MonkeyDu1t> tms  ctrl a + k
<tms> MonkeyDu1t:  <3
<euxneks> bekks, so what in that output said the HDD is dead?
<bekks> euxneks: 0716 220932 < vlad_starkov> bekks: http://pastebin.com/UnwBy8LL
<euxneks> oh, I'm looking at sda's smart data
<euxneks> hah
<vlad_starkov> bekks: euxneks: sda is alive, sdb is dead.
<euxneks> yeah I can see that now :D
<tms> ohhh no no
<tms> I take back my <3!
<tms> I don't want to kill the entire window
<tms> just a single pane that's become unresponsive
<FloodBot1> tms: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tms> (I deleted the VM I was sshe'd into. Also, sorry.
<sere> bekks: i have only gone up to " 10 Tesla " ..
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: bekks: how do you evaluate smartctl output of sda, is it ok?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Yes. You can also run a smartctl self test.
<cuddylier> I am trying to bind IPs to my ubuntu server box but I keep getting the following errors: http://pastebin.com/8xA0hZJN and my /etc/network/interfaces file contains: http://pastebin.com/RZJzgxua When I try to add IPs on a different gateway it just shows the errors for eth12 and 13 as see earlier in this sentence.
<kirkland> tms: ctrl-f6
<vlad_starkov> bekks: what is self test? Can I run it on live system?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Its described in the man page of smartctl
<Puma1337> I'm looking for some software the tracks computer inventory.  for example which computers are assigned to which people and what hardware they contain but I haven't been able to find anything that matches what I need.  does anyone have any suggestions?
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, if you're using a GUI you can get some more user friendly information by running the smart tests with Disk Utility
<rantic> Puma1337: How is this Ubuntu? :o
<Puma1337> rantic, its not but people who use ubuntu generally have good information =)
<wilee-nilee> tms, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<rantic> Puma1337: Fair enough ... i've used OCS Inventory with a great deal of success
<vlad_starkov> bekks: ok
<Puma1337> rantic, awesome thanks i'll take a look -- i knew #ubuntu could help me haha
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: I'm on console :-)
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, ah
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: bekks: do you recommend to use `dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/sda.image` for disk backup?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: No. That will take ages. Specify a block size sized as the cache of your disk.
<euxneks> also if tmp is on sda, won't that cause problems?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Or even use mbuffer, since that will work asynchronously.
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: you're right
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, bekks I'd mount the HDD inside of a liveCD and make a backup to some other disk if I wanted to make a full disk backup
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, there are probably better ways to do it though
<vlad_starkov> I have another serve online in the same network, I'd like to make backup of sda for insurance.
<bekks> euxneks: Which is impossible in some situations, in terms of downtime.
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, I just backup things like images and movies, everything else I can recreate in case of disk failure
<bekks> !backup | vlad_starkov
<ubottu> vlad_starkov: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<euxneks> bekks, vlad_starkov is this a server or something?
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, bekks speaks the truth!
<bekks> euxneks: I dont know. But he's using RAID1 at least.
<vlad_starkov> It is remote server
<euxneks> oh
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Then you cant boot a live cd :)
<vlad_starkov> yep
<bekks> vlad_starkov: That means "No, I cant".
<bekks> vlad_starkov: So your dd approach is pointless since it will be inconsistent.
<euxneks> bekks speaks the truth!
<vlad_starkov> bekks: Ok, sorry for my language)
<Petty> Did I say that I installed Ubuntu on a lapt?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: I'll inspect your links
<bekks> vlad_starkov: I just wanted to clarify :) You're language is pretty good, I'm not a native speaker either.
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, you are both understandable - I am a native speaker
<euxneks> +bekks
<Petty> Im still having that annoying trouble
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: ok that's fine)
<bekks> euxneks: :D
<_joey> how do i supress warnings in terminal after starting executable manually?
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, can you visit that server?
<vlad_starkov> If I have another exactly the same server, can I move hdd from old server to the new one? Will it work by default?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: It may, it isnt guaranteed.
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: sure I can. It's 00:40AM in Moscow, I think I can visit data center now.
<_joey> the good old tar (tape archive) is the best way to back the system
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, the hdd which is dead cannot be revived
<vlad_starkov> _joey: where to get one?)
<bekks> _joey: Sometimes its not, in terms of inconsistency.
<_joey> it's a default application
<bekks> vlad_starkov: "tar" is TapeARchiver :)
<_joey> gnu is very consistent
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, who set up the server for you?
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: I think that it could be hardware problem somewhere else in the server, may be this is power fault or motherboard sata controller...
<bekks> _joey: But the backup maybe not. tar a large filesystem, and write some data onto areas which where already tar'ed. There it goes, your gnu consistency.
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: me
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, if this is the second fried HDD in a row, you may be correct
<_joey> tar can do incremental backups
<_joey> tar is the best!
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: yepp
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: so I have to migrate to another physical server.
<bekks> _joey: Which will not avoid inconsistency. As I already stated. In some situations, tar is useless.
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, sounds like it
<_joey> bekks: you don't make any sense. I mean the way you write doesn't make any sense
<MonkeyDu1t> _joey  rsync -a makes incremental backups, too
<_joey> are you saying tar can not handle large datasets?
<bekks> _joey: No one said that. I said: it may lead to data inconsistency.
<_joey> rsync is CPU intensive
<bekks> _joey: And thats widely known.
<_joey> which inconsistencies
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: what should be my strategy for migrating to the new server?
<wigums> when installing ubuntu 12.04 will it offer to use my wired connection? i see it does ask for wifi but i only have wired
<euxneks> _joey, vlad_starkov wanted to backup his root HDD
<bekks> _joey: I gave you an example.
<_joey> I back up my fs on which /root is mounted too
<euxneks> _joey, not just /root but /
<MonkeyDu1t> wigums  generally, ethernet is integrated in every modern OS, so it should work out of the box
<_joey> bekks: you are rediculous who are using buzz words without understanding the terms
<wigums> i mean during the install in order to fetch new pkgs and such?
<_joey> euxneks: you just stated root fs
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, someone else will have to help you with the migration strategy
<bekks> _joey: If you dont want to understand, or dont have any clue what data consistency is in terms of backups, please dont argue. Thanky you.
<MonkeyDu1t> wigums  yes, ethernet does not need special configuration, as opposed to wifi
<wigums> ty
<euxneks> _joey, yeah, root filesystem as in / <-- what do you call that?
<_joey> bekks: it's not me who doesn't want to understand , it's you who heard the term inconsistent and unable to understand it
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: oh sure.
<bekks> _joey: I've seen people like you losing there job after stating "no, you dont get that term right, we have a consistent backup". Good luck. EOD.
<guntbert> _joey: move on please
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: bekks: thanks for help!
<_joey> let's see, what exactly do you mean by inconsistent in the context of backing up fs using tar , bekks ?
<euxneks> vlad_starkov, sorry :\ I don't want to give advice and have you lose your data :)
<bekks> _joey: I already gave you an example, and this discussion is EOD. Move on.
<_joey> you didn't
<vlad_starkov> euxneks: it's ok
<benji_> Hi All.
<_joey> bekks: exactly, you have no idea as I suspected
<rantic> benji_: hI
<guntbert> _joey: back to ubuntu support please
<ikonia> _joey: do'nt be rude
<bekks> _joey: Whatever. Finally move on.
<ikonia> _joey: just bceause he chooses not to help doesn't mean he has no clue, so drop the attitude
<CRC43> I want to pinpoint the default font that handles Thaana (Dhivehi) (Maldivian) language. Any help?
<benji_> Was wondering if someone could give some advice... :)
 * _joey yawns
<euxneks> benji_, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<benji_> ;)
<benji_> Well, I am pretty much looking for a project that will better my Linux knowledge which ideally has a focus on some sort of networking
<ikonia> benji_: if you have a read of https:/help.ubuntu.com - it explains the basics of using ubuntu, however some the examples it shows you would be a good learning experience anyway ?
<euxneks> benji_, you want to contribute to OSS?
<holstein> benji_: move something in the command line.. something simple i did was irssi for chat in screen
<stein> WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "ffmpegcolorspace"
<stein> what package do I need to solve this?
<benji_> Well, I am using irssi in command line if that is what you mean?
<stein> benji_, WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "ffmpegcolorspace"
<stein> how can I solve this, bro.
<ikonia> stein: stop
<stein> ikona, which gstreamer package do I need?
<ikonia> stein: sorry - I'm not helping you, I'm telling you to stop repeating and singling out users
<stein> I am sorry.
<ikonia> stein: ask a CLEAR question to the channel and wait for someone in the channel to respond.
<stein> WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "ffmpegcolorspace" - Which gstreamer package do I need to solve this?
<ikonia> stein: ok, so also letting people know what version of ubuntu you are using would help
<benji_> is that what you meant holstein?
<stein> ikonia: ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> stein: ok, now wait for someone to offer some help
<stein> alrighty
<holstein> benji_: i meant what i said.. that i used chat as an excuse to further my use of the command line. but running screen and irssi.. otherwise, you can share *exactly* what you are looking to learn
<k1l> stein: you were already abusive today and got a ban for that. i consider you re read the guidelines and come back if you want to stick to them
<k1l> !guidelines > stein
<ubottu> stein, please see my private message
<stein> I apologize, k1l.
<guntbert> benji_: have a look at what ikonia sent you, if you have questions ask here, but keep in mind that *this* channel is for support and not for general discussions - you can visit #ubuntu-offtopic though
<benji_> Ok, no problem.  Thanks for your help and patience :)
<adamnewborn> hello
<adamnewborn> can anybody help me access an unpartitioned section of my hd so ubuntu can use it?
<Dr_willis> you would partion and format it using a tool like gparted then mount it adamnewborn
<Dr_willis> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<adamnewborn> ok great
<Jaykay> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bennypr0fane> hello, updates is offering my an upgrade for Gnome shell: 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring1   installed version is: 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring2  is it just me, or is this actually a *downgrade*?
<adamnewborn> thanks
<CRC43> How can I find out what the default font for my local language is?
<euxneks> CRC43, where is the font applied?
<euxneks> CRC43, it's likely the ubuntu font family if it's the fonts used in the windows and icons
<CRC43> euxneks: System
<euxneks> a terminal?
<CRC43> euxneks:  No. Folders naming etc...
<adamnewborn> ok so in GParted I have a partition in file system "extended" roughly 15 GiB. Any tips how i can make unbuntu see that? currently i have 4 GiB to work with
<CRC43> euxneks:  Does ubuntu have every language in a single font file?
<Lajjla> Good media player that isn't Amarok or at the very least doesn't leak memory?
<euxneks> CRC43, they have a font file that defines glyphs of a large set of languages
<euxneks> CRC43, do you want to change it or do you just want to know where it is on your system?
<lonewulf85> adamk, Remember that issue that I was having yesterday with only having the ubuntu-2d option when I went to log in
<CRC43> euxneks: Where can I find the file responsible /usr/share/Fonts/ ???
<CRC43> euxneks: Yeah, I want to share the file with someone.
<rantic> Lajjla: VLC :d
<euxneks> CRC43, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<euxneks> CRC43, but the ubuntu font is downloadable if I recall correctly
<euxneks> http://font.ubuntu.com/ CRC43
<lauratika> pc restarts by itself and the message i get on a black screen sane network saned. anyone know what this is about?
<Lajjla> rantic, I mean for music though.
<Lajjla> VLC's music support isn't that great.
<CRC43> euxneks: Okay. Many thanks. ;)
<lonewulf85> Lajjla, Yeah VLC sucks for audio
<euxneks> CRC43, glad to help I like fonts :)
<euxneks> Lajjla, maybe try clementine? http://www.clementine-player.org/
<jonesy> I'm running 13.04 in a virtual box vm so I can run google directory sync (which, in spite of being written in java, doesn't run on osx :/). I'm finding the default desktop to be beyond unusably slow. Is there something I can change (preferably from within a terminal) to help?
<lonewulf85> jonsey, Running ubuntu inside vmware really slows it down I do not think there is a way to speed it up any.
<jonesy> damn.
<euxneks> jonesy, maybe try lxde or xfce if you need a GUI
<holstein> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bennypr0fane> ... and should I perform that upgrade? I may have triggered it by a manual apt-get update
<ripplebit> how do i wipe a usb that has partitions on it? Im getting errors in disk utility\
<holstein> though, xfce or lxde would be preferable jonesy
<holstein> ripplebit: i use gparted
<euxneks> ripplebit, I also use gparted
<ripplebit> holstein: what command?
<jonesy> xfce would work fine. I'll go that route. Just figured there might be some way to ease up on all the fancy rendering & stuff. Thanks for the input, all.
<AlanBell> jonesy: there is
<euxneks> jonesy, np
<holstein> ripplebit: its a GUI.. i use gksudo gparted, and slect the device
<lonewulf85> jonesy, Research wubi that work grate.
<holstein> select*
<datnick> my external monitor does not work.I have a hybrid laptop intel and nvidia.the strange this is that it recognizes my monitor and when i am trying to use the monitor it seems i don't know that is working,i mean when i click on some opened program it does not appear on the laptop desktop,but the external display is not working at all,like nothing is connected
<AlanBell> jonesy: inside the guest install virtualbox-guest-x11
<Lajjla> euxneks, I so hate it when sites change their language based on IP or cookies or whatever with no clear way to change it back to English
<Lajjla> Just because I'm on a Dutch PC doesn't mean I actually speak the langauge
<bennypr0fane> jonesy I'd definitely go for lxde, it's even lighter
<euxneks> Lajjla, oh hah
<AlanBell> jonesy: that means the guest will be able to use the hardware accelleration of the host graphic card, full openGL
<euxneks> Lajjla, hrm... scroll to the bottom of the page
<AlanBell> if you check the appropriate box on the VM settings as well that is
<euxneks> jonesy, AlanBell gives good advice if you haven't installed that stuff yet
<Lajjla> Oh yeah, thanks
<jonesy> interesting. Looking into that now. Thanks!
<Lajjla> I was ctrl+f'ing for 'langauge' and 'taal'
<matt444> Hi, my /dev/sda2 is mounted at /.  I've created a /dev/sda1 that I need mounted at /boot
<AlanBell> jonesy: I have not tried that with an OS X host, but that certainly works for ubuntu in ubuntu, I think it should work fine
<matt444> do I just copy the files over?
<euxneks> Lajjla, if you want to go old school try XMMS
<euxneks> like, OLD SCHOOL: http://www.xmms.org/
<euxneks> AlanBell, jonesy I can confirm an ubuntu guest works just fine in an OS X host with the guest additions installed. At least, it did about half a year ago
<blackwolf__> Morning World !
<jarvis1111> a
<Lajjla> clemintine seems to work fine thus far, let's see if it starts to rapidly assimilate all my technological destinctiveness like Amarok did
<jarvis1111> z
<ikonia> jarvis1111: please stop that
<jarvis1111> sorry, had it in a background window. didn't realize I was typing
<Dr_willis> matt444,  created a /dev/sda1 ? You mean you partioned sda1? If you want sda1 mounted to /boot/ then you use the proper mount command, or alter your /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> matt444,  the use of a /boot/ partion is getting a little outdated these days. ive rarely seen it needed. except in special cases
<matt444> Dr_willis: special case indeed, my /boot has to be fat32 so that I can install refind on it
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia>  /boot shoud not be fat
<jose_> holaaa
<matt444> ikonia: has to be
<Dr_willis> refind?
<Dr_willis> never heard of refind.
<matt444> boot manager
<kelly_> hello guys
<ikonia> seems stupid
<matt444> Macbooks won't boot without it
<ikonia> do you mean refit ?
 * Dr_willis was guessing 'refit'
<matt444> yes, refit
<matt444> refit was abandoned
<matt444> refind is the successor
<ikonia> refit doesn't need /boot to be dat
<ikonia> fat
<kelly_> is there anyway to download videos with Firefox browser not only youtube site
<matt444> refind does
<Magicarp> Does the kernel affect the performance of a video card that uses the propitiatory blob driver?
<ikonia> then it has a massive bug
<holstein> kelly_: that will depend on content, and legalality largely
<Dr_willis> kelly_,  numerous video downloader extensions for firefox depending on  the sites
<euxneks> refind is a fork for refit: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<bekks> Google doesnt say a word about refind and macos :)
<euxneks> bekks, http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<bekks> euxneks: Yeah, you just posted that :)
<euxneks> bekks, didn't know if you saw that ;P
<ripplebit> how do i mount an iso to my usb?
<ripplebit> mount image.iso /dev/sdb doesn't seem to work
<bekks> ripplebit: mounting an iso to an USB doesnt make any sense. Do you want to copy that ISO onto the USB?
<wilee-nilee> kelly_, I like video download helper.
<ripplebit> bekks: yeah i meant copy
<ripplebit> is it just cp .iso /dev/sdb?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you need to mount the disk
<ikonia> then copy the iso to the file system on the disk
<matt444> So how should I approach this? mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/temp, copy /boot over there, then add to the fstab?
<matt444> that it?
<bekks> If you want tit to be bootable, you have to create a bootable usb device using that iso.
<ripplebit> ikonia: how do i mount my usb?
<ikonia> matt444: grub will need updating too
<ikonia> ripplebit: normally mounts on the desktop when you login
<euxneks> matt444, where did you read that refind needs fat?
<ripplebit> ikonia: so ll i need to do is copy the iso?
<Pendrag0n1> I am in the middle of the cryptmount cryptsetup man page, and I've come across the master-key argument.  I know I can have a mount file that is unlocked by 1 key and 1 of many passwords.  But now I am thinking that perhaps I can generate 1 password and 1 key for each of my staff that could unlock a cryptdrive, each unique to each staff member.  Is this correct?
<ikonia> ripplebit: I've just told you what you need to do
<ripplebit> ikonia: you said i needed to mount usb, which you knew was mounted. I was just clarifying
<matt444> euxneks: it tells you when you try to install it
<matt444> /boot/efi doesn't seem to be on a VFAT filesystem. The ESP must be
<matt444> mounted at //boot or //boot/efi and it must be VFAT! Aborting!
<ikonia> ripplebit: I didn't say I know it was mounted
<ripplebit> sorry, implied.
<ripplebit> anyway, i appreciate the help
<ikonia> ripplebit: if you open nautilus you'll see if it's mounted
<Sakuya> bah, something came up
<Sakuya> did anyone come up with an answer about not being able to boot secure boot when mint does?
<matt444> what options should i use in fstab for my /boot ?
<ikonia> matt444: same as any other file system
<ikonia> use another ext4 one as an example
<D> hello everyone
<Guest53651> can i ask Q ?
<ikonia> Guest53651: if it's about ubuntu, sure
<RedactedHash> is there any backport for OpenSSH 6.2 on 13.04? Tried to build it myself but the build process fails on an undefined reference to consolekit_register.
<ikonia> RedactedHash: any reason you need that ?
<beandog> RedactedHash: is there a dev package for consolekit?
<ikonia> RedactedHash: is there a problem with openssh on 13.04 ?
<Guest53651> yes it's. how i can add repo to my ubuntu 13.04  WITHOUT synaptic OR ubuntu software center ?
<ikonia> Guest53651: what type of repo do you want to add ?
<RedactedHash> ikonia, edge case... need "AuthenticationMethods"
<Guest53651> ppa type !
<ikonia> Guest53651: a PPA, a 3rd party ?
<ikonia> !ppa | Guest53651
<ubottu> Guest53651: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Guest53651> i mean from launchpad.net
<beandog> RedactedHash: Oh my gosh, I saw that feature ... that is so awesome.
<beandog> RedactedHash: Gimme one sec, lemme look at it
<Guest53651> hosntly i dont even know what 3d party mean all i know is i want to add it to my repository lol
<ikonia> !addppa | Guest53651
<ubottu> Guest53651: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<RedactedHash> beandog, muchas gracias
<beandog> de nada
<ikonia> RedactedHash: I'd be very suprised if there was an offical pacakge as it's not fixing a security bug
<Guest53651> uhhhh ok thank you so much buddy. so... aafter i type that command in terminal should i do something after that ?
<ikonia> Guest53651: what command ?
<euxneks> ikonia, it's probably the add-apt-repository command for adding a ppa
<RedactedHash> ikonia, I would too... its a nice feature addition but its really only great for edge cases like mine where I want to implement two factor as well as keys
<nimdAHK> can someone help me mount my ntfs partition on startup?
<beandog> RedactedHash: You're running it on 13.04?
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | nimdAHK
<ubottu> nimdAHK: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nimdAHK> I know the general idea, edit /etc/fstab etc
<ikonia> euxneks: why don't you let the person I'm asking which command he's typing tell me which command he's typing
<Guest53651> sudo add-apt-repo... command, should i do something after that ?
<nimdAHK> Dr_willis: no, it works
<nimdAHK> I want specifically to mount it on system boot
<ikonia> Guest53651: have you considered reading the URL that was given to you
<ikonia> Guest53651: so you can see exactly how it works
<RedactedHash> beandog, yup. but right now it only challenges for two factor with passworded login... want to make it a require for keys as  well
<Guest53651> ok... ikonia << thanks buddy <3
<Simone> Hello, I'm Italian and I would like an Italian server, but I can not find any. you could direct me to a site or something similar? Thanks in advance
<RedactedHash> << paranoid as shit, lol
<ikonia> !it | Simone
<ubottu> Simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> RedactedHash: that language isn't welcome here
<beandog> RedactedHash: I mean, are you building it on 13.04
<RedactedHash> ikonia, sorry -_-
<ikonia> RedactedHash: not a problem, thank you
<RedactedHash> beandog, affirmative
<beandog> kk
<beandog> RedactedHash: What are you passing to configure ?
<SierraAR> So, I've turned lubuntu 12.04 into a wenbserver. Not sure if I should feel accomplished or not.
<RedactedHash> beandog, same build opts as 13.10.
<beandog> RedactedHash: what do you mean
<ikonia> RedactedHash: you'll find a few dependencies missing
<RedactedHash> ikonia, already resolved deps.
<ikonia> RedactedHash: are you sure
<RedactedHash> ikonia, moderately? lol
<beandog> RedactedHash: Can you pastebin it for me real fast?
<bennypr0fane> I can't believe noone can answer me. was something wrong with my question?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: let me scroll up and find it.. and you can try being patient
<beandog> bennypr0fane: I don't even see your question
<RedactedHash> beandog, will do... few mins tho... on tech support call with a client
<beandog> why is this not building with pamy by default ... silly thing
<beandog> RedactedHash: kk
<holstein> 16:59 < bennypr0fane> hello, updates is offering my an upgrade for Gnome shell: 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring1   installed version is:  3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring2  is it just me, or is this actually a *downgrade*?
<bennypr0fane> holstein yes, that
<trism> bennypr0fane: what is: apt-cache policy gnome-shell;
<bennypr0fane> holstein: I'm patient alright. It's just that if nobody answers a question by this time (10-15 minutes) in a channel this crowded, nobody will.
<bennypr0fane> so I wanted to check whether I was maybe asking wrong
<holstein> bennypr0fane: answers are not "guaranteed".. i know what i would do.. upgrade, test, revert if necessary
<holstein> bennypr0fane: look at my sources to see if any PPA's are causing issues.. try the policy suggestiong that trism made... etc
<trism> bennypr0fane: you misread, it appears to be 3.8.3-1ubuntu2~raring1
<trism> bennypr0fane: looking at the gnome ppa
<ikonia> PPA what a surprise
<euxneks> bennypr0fane, according to this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/gnome_3/raring/main/base/gnome-shell raring2 is the more recent version
<euxneks> err
<euxneks> I mean raring
<euxneks> raring1
<euxneks> oh wait. ignore me. I'm an idiot
<bennypr0fane> trism, euxneks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882337/
<ikonia> well that PPA is going to cause conflicts
<ikonia> enjoy !
<trism> bennypr0fane: yeah, 3.8.2 -> 3.8.3
<Ampelbein> bennypr0fane: yeah, 3.8.3 is higher than 3.8.2
<bennypr0fane> ikonia what conflicts?
<holstein> yup.. 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring2 is older than 3.8.3-1ubuntu2~raring1
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: the gnome3 PPA with the gnome packages in the ubuntu core rpeo
<ikonia> repo
<ikonia> as you are seeing now
<bennypr0fane> ikonia yes, why will it cause coonflicts? what kind of conflicts?
<Ampelbein> There is no conflict. bennypr0fane just misread the version number.
<ikonia> because they are building packages which will conflict and dependencies which will conflict with the core repos
<holstein> yup.. you are on your own with the PPA's you use, by default
<lethargicLion> help please
<bennypr0fane> Ampelbein, I did not. I have raring2 installed, raring1 is being offered as an upgrade?
<euxneks> bennypr0fane, Installiert:           3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring2
<euxneks>   Installationskandidat: 3.8.3-1ubuntu2~raring1
<beandog> RedactedHash: I'm in the bg, just ping me when you get back; better yet, run ./configure with your opts, tee it to a file, and pastebin it for me
<euxneks> 3.8.3 > 3.8.2
<SierraAR> bennypr0fane: Because the suggested updrade is version 3.8.3, and you currently have 3.8.2
<SierraAR> Upgrade*
<Ampelbein> bennypr0fane: In my world 3.8.3 is higher than 3.8.2. I live on planet earth. Don't you?
<bennypr0fane> oooooooh
<bennypr0fane> apparently not
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: why are you even using this PPA ?
<bennypr0fane> dangit
<lethargicLion> I have a text file with a few hundred lines of text that looks like this-> 7/11/13  123456789         going all the way down to the bottom, how do i cat | cut all the dates out of this text file? and also any number that comes after the middle set of numbers?
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: why are you not using the stable packages provided by ubuntu
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you are not looking at the version #'s
<SierraAR> I'm assuming the raring1, raring2 may be something similar to 'Revision 1' or a hotfix or something of the sort
<Ampelbein> lethargicLion: with awk
<holstein> bennypr0fane: 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring2 is older than 3.8.3-1ubuntu2~raring1
<bennypr0fane> ikonia there's a story to that, wnna hear it?
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: not really, just seems like you have little idea how to manage it and it's going to cause you pain
<lethargicLion> i have read the man files on awk and cat and cut, but im still not sure how to do this
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: just wondered if there was a reason for it
<bennypr0fane> holstein: that brain knot of mine was just untied. just a gazillion more to go
<bennypr0fane> ikonia yes
<bennypr0fane> ikonia to remove it would mean to go back to Gnome 3.6, which might be a good idea, if it's gonna cause me less pain then dealing with the problems od this ppa
<bennypr0fane> but you kinda never know that in advance, do you?
<kelly_> guys i need another video player , i tried vlc , totem but i want to try new one
<histo> kelly_: mplayer?
<holstein> kelly_: search a package manager and install what you like
<euxneks> kelly_, mplayer is a great video player
<RedactedHash> beandog, http://pastebin.com/vjqxPBqu
<lethargicLion> I have a text file that has dates in 01/01/1995 format going down several hundred lines and after each date is a couple of spaces and a set of numbers, how do i just take away the dates only?
<beandog> RedactedHash: just drop --with-consolekit
<kelly_> gnome mplayer = mplayer right ? euxneks
<bennypr0fane> ikonia for instance, if I purge that ppa, it means I'll have to do all the customizing I went through on this version again, from scratch, which is considerably painful to me.
<histo> lethargicLion: can you paste a sample of the text file to pastebin?
<holstein> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 2599 kB, installed size 5111 kB
<lethargicLion> histo sure
<holstein> kelly_: ^
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: just carry on, I don't care that you're using the PPA, that's totally up to you
<RedactedHash> beandog, I'll give that a try... any potential ramifications?
<histo> lethargicLion: you could probably just use the cut command and specify whatever deliminator is in your file
<beandog> RedactedHash: eh.  you'll probably be fine.  What are you gonna do, pubkey + pam password auth?
<bennypr0fane> ikonia I know that, thanks. just answering yr question
<euxneks> kelly_, gnome mplayer yeah
<RedactedHash> beandog, yup... pubkey + google-authenticator via PAM
<beandog> RedactedHash: yah you'll probably be fine
<beandog> RedactedHash: however, I'd recommend installing it in a different prefix so you have two versions
<euxneks> !info gnome-mplayer
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: didn't ask a question beyond "was there a reason" you said "yes, but you don't want to know", I confirmed you are correct
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-1 (raring), package size 432 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<kelly_> euxneks, but it does not work when i open videos with gnome mplayer there is only black screen
<beandog> RedactedHash: but that's totally up to you
<bennypr0fane> see guys, mine was actually an easy question, like I thought. Just my bad reading
<lethargicLion> http://pastebin.com/eMsDtFpz
<bennypr0fane> thanks
<euxneks> kelly_, do all videos not play or is it just some?
<RedactedHash> beandog, I'll give it some thought... poke arounda bit and figure out from there. Thanks  for the help... I've gotta go pick up my fiancee so I'll be on later. Thanks so much.
<kelly_> all mp4 files
<histo> lethargicLion: try cut -f 1 somefile.txt
<beandog> RedactedHash: gl man
<euxneks> kelly_, does vlc not play it either?
<histo> lethargicLion: cut -d ' ' -f 1 whatever.txt
<kelly_> vlc working very well
<lethargicLion> ok
<lethargicLion> that scrolled just the dates
<lethargicLion> how do i remove them from the text file
<lethargicLion> :P
<histo> lethargicLion: basically telling it to use space as the deliminator and to grab just the first field from eache line
<beandog> lethargicLion: cat foo | awk '{print $1}'
<beandog> oh, remove them
<beandog> use sed.
<beandog> :)
<beandog> Or just use cut to get all but the first.
<beandog> cat foo | cut -d " " -f 2-
<beandog> done
<euxneks> kelly_, perhaps you need to install the correct codecs then. Install the gstreamer bad and ugly plugins
<kelly_> ok
<lethargicLion> awesome dude
<histo> lethargicLion: how do you remove what from the list?
<lethargicLion> you are so smart :
<euxneks> kelly_, I'm just guessing though, good luck :D
<lethargicLion> the number past the dates
<lethargicLion> i outputed them to a file
<lethargicLion> it worked!
<lethargicLion> i did > output.txt
<FloodBot1> lethargicLion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> beandog: that's excessive use of cat there
 * beandog shrugs
<SierraAR> If it works, it works?
<Jagst3r15> where can I download the latest Nvidia drivers im on Ubun tu 12.04
<beandog> right
<lethargicLion> it sure did and i would have neve figured that out
<beandog> theres multiple ways to do it, anyway
<histo> lethargicLion: cut -d ' ' -f 2- somefile.txt > somenewfile.txt would get everything but the first column
<euxneks> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in raring
<ripplebit> guys i wiped my usb and now unetbootin can be read
<SierraAR> Jagst3r15: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<SierraAR> Jagst3r15: Might be able to find drivers compatible with Ubuntu in the Linux option of the OS dropdown
<da_mi> Jagst3r15: You can also try apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<OerHeks> SierraAR, those drivers are unsupported here, advise the driver utility
<Jagst3r15> OerHeks this way? apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<SierraAR> OerHeks: K, sorry.
<superman_> is it safe to completely remove Zeitgeist from Ubuntu, i don't want my actions being recorded by Ubuntu, such as files opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people... etc
<tigrang> superman_, zeitgeist is local only
<wilee-nilee> superman_, You can turn off the history, and your description of what it does is not accurate.
<superman_> tigrang, yeah, but i still don't really require what it is giving me, from my understanding it is suppose to improve user experience on ubuntu, just like how google improves user experience by logging everything you do and cater the google experience for you
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15,just type "restricted" in dash and the tool will show up in 12.04
<Jagst3r15> OerHeks I see no tool
<nedbat> I'm trying to measure how many machine instructions are executed by a program.  Is this something valgrind can do?  Or another tool?  Just a total count of instructions would be fine, more detail is ok too.
<euxneks> nedbat, what, like assembly instructions?
<nedbat> euxneks: yes.
<Dr_willis> runs 100000000 nop instructions per second! :)
<euxneks> nedbat, I don't know if that is possible but I will bow out at this point; I have no clue either way
<Jordan_U> nedbat: gdb would probably be the place to look. What is your end goal?
<Dr_willis> with multi core &  multithreaded  stuff.. I would be impressed if it was possible.. be even more impressed if there was an actual reason for  counting. ;)
<nedbat> Jordan_U: end goal is settling a debate about "how many instructions are executed when Python does 'print x'"
<nedbat> Dr_willis: that might not count as an actual reason! :)
<ripplebit> why can i not format my usb?
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, you can find it in system settings too.
<Dr_willis> ripplebit,  just a guess.. you are not root, you are doing it wrong, or its bad and not partioned correctly...
<superman_> i'm curious, has anyone removed Zeitgeist without "breaking" Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !details | ripplebit
<ubottu> ripplebit: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tigrang> superman_, pretty sure you can disable the logging under privacy settings
<Jagst3r15> OerHeks it says no are in use
<Jagst3r15> but I have Nvidida
<superman_> i found this removal tutorial regarding Zeitgeist http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000108
<Jagst3r15> im 200% sure I have nvidia graphics :)
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, choose one of the provided drivers etc
<netlar> I am getting this message in dmesg: systemd-hostnamed[4076]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<Jagst3r15> I dont see any sir
<Jagst3r15> it is blank!
<superman_> tigrang, i'm not sure where to find these privacy settings
<ripplebit> I have a problem with formatting my usb stick (which i deleted on gparted earlier). I try to apply a partition table but i get an error which i will post
<netlar> Is that something to be concerned over?
<tigrang> under system settings
<amar> hi
<histo> ripplebit: There error may be of use
<histo> ripplebit: also the parted -l output would help
<ripplebit> http://dpaste.com/1306422/
<Cam> !anyone > cam
<ubottu> Cam, please see my private message
<euxneks> ripplebit: "Device or resource busy" usually means the device is already mounted
<histo> ripplebit: is /dev/sdb1 unmounted?
<Cam> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cam> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ripplebit> yes it is mounted
<Cam> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<histo> !botabuse > Cam
<ubottu> Cam, please see my private message
<Cam> histo, "See also !details, !gq, and !poll."
<Cam> It should probably mention that in there too.
<histo> Cam: What?
<Jordan_U> ripplebit: You need to unmount it then.
<Cam> !anyone > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<Cam> look what it says at the end.
<euxneks> ripplebit, you need to unmount it before you can partition it :)
<ripplebit> ah ok thanks guys
<histo> Cam: read the botabuse factoid
<Cam> histo, I did.
<histo> Cam: then knock it off
<Cam> I would recommend adding it to the !anyone command though.
<histo> Cam: then suggest an update to the factoid
<Cam> histo, relax, it told me to see them also.
<histo> Cam: yes and if you read the botabuse factoid you wouldn't be reading them in channel is what I'm trying to explain to you.
<Cam> histo, yes but I read that factoid AFTER I ran those commands.
<histo> Cam: you can /msg ubottu somefactoid
<Cam> Making it hard for me to uh... you know... go back in time and change things.
<roothorick> so, I'm chrooted into a minimal install on a hard drive in a USB enclosure, I want to put GRUB on it without hosing my local machine, how do?
<Dr_willis> the update-grub command has an option to tell it where to put grub at.
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_willis> you would want to put it on the MBR of the USB hd.
<Dr_willis> ie: sdb or sdc
<Jordan_U> roothorick: Assuming you've properly setup your chroot by bind mounting /dev/, /proc/, and /sys/, "grub-install /dev/sdX" though you might also want to run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to make sure that the grub-pc package is configured to install grub to the correct drive (select a drive with space bar, continue with Enter).
<roothorick> Jordan_U: as long as this HDD will boot, I can go back and do it properly later
<roothorick> Jordan_U: thanks though
<nedbat> Looks like "perf stat" will show instructions executed, but on my VirtualBox ubuntu, it says, "<not supported>" for instructions.  What do I need to do to get the stats?
<tasos77> hello
<tasos77> !
<holstein> tasos77: ? whats up?
<tasos77> hi holstein
<tasos77> im reading ubuntu forums
<Techman> What the heck happened?
<Techman> Did I get kicked from this channel?
<tasos77> its very difficult to use command line
<holstein> Techman: no.. not intenctionally, at least.. lots of splits right now
<tasos77> one question
<Techman> The flood bots is telling me that I'm not cloaked
<Techman> *now
<Techman> And I already was cloaked
<holstein> Techman: you might need to -re-auth
<Techman> I am authed
<craigbass1976> I can't figure out how to keep an sshfs mount alive.  Is there some magic ServerAliveInterval and ServerAliveCountMax numbers that will keep the connection alive?  I keep losing it and having to reopen any of the php files that I had open.
<Techman> just whoised myself
<tasos77> on ubuntu terminal when i process a file it says ^x for exit
<holstein> Techman: you might need to do it again.. i would just be patient as freenode puts out fire
<tasos77> where do i write it?
<holstein> tasos77: control X
<tasos77> ^ = control?
<Dreki> So my new room mate and I just got a comcast internet connection. Over my objection, we got a comcast modem-router combo device. But I am having trouble connecting to it with my Xubuntu laptop. I believe it may have something to do with the fact that you are required to connect using WPS. Has anyone else had this problem?
<holstein> tasos77: try it..
<holstein> Dreki: no, i have not
<holstein> Dreki: i typically setup all the routers on my own, to fit my needs
<wilee-nilee> Dreki, Hard to believe wep only. http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/setting-up-wireless/
<Dreki> wilee-nilee: it isn't wep. Its WPS (wifi protected setup.)
<funky> heyllooo
<funky> where can I take daily linux classes?
<funky> from start
<holstein> funky: try your local school.. or search online
<Dreki> funky: maybe a local university
<funky> I though there is some famous once
<b14d3> Hi all. Had a hard drive failure, restored to another hard drive from a .tar backup I had made, after the restore I get stuck at "Loading Operating System...." and it can't seem to go farther than that
<funky> say they get group of 20 and start
<marawan2> hello people, do you know any good apps on the lubuntu software center
<funky> for what?
<holstein> funky: for literally the answer to the question you asked.. daily classes for linux
<ripplebit> guys when i use unetbootin to put an xubuntu image onto usb and boot my computer, it says 'missing operating system'
<longwuyuan>  hi, please help, Raring on macbookpro, fan speed high, macfanctld not doing its thing
<holstein> ripplebit: it?
<ripplebit> holstein: the desktop
<holstein> ripplebit: what i would do is, confirm the md5 of the downloaded iso.. format the stick before making it, and try again
<ripplebit> holstein: how do i confirm an md5?
<longwuyuan> ripplebit:install to usb corrupted
<holstein> !md5 | ripplebit
<ubottu> ripplebit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<maslen> Is it possible to use wget to download and save the first X bytes of each file? If yes, how do I do that
<Ubuh-Huntuh> use a script
<Ubuh-Huntuh> python, tcl etc
<maslen> Why would I want to write a script if wget has that functionality?
<partounian_> Hey guys, I have a folder on a linux FTP server and it can not delete it nor rename it, any suggestions? I believe it is because of "\\\'s" in the name.
<tasos77> thanks holstein!
<armstri> I am having trouble with my ethernet connection in 12.04.  It seemed to work ok when I was running the livecd, but once installed it is not connecting to my router.
<tasos77> sudo password and administrator password is the same?
<tasos77> ive read this:Remove Password Prompt For sudo
<tasos77> IconsPage/IconDialog-Warning1.png
<tasos77> If you disable the sudo password for your account, you will seriously compromise the security of your computer. Anyone sitting at your unattended, logged in account will have complete Root access, and remote exploits become much easier for malicious crackers.
<FloodBot1> tasos77: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tasos77> ok
<tasos77> what is password prompt?
<holstein> tasos77: its the prompt where you put the password in.. usually looks like this
<holstein> password:
<Slart> tasos77: a password prompt is just the "enter your password now" thing..
<holstein> and you enter a password ^
<tasos77> ok
<tasos77> sorry holstein for asking stubid things but i installed ubuntu today..
<armstri> anybody good with ethernet configuration? I am having trouble getting my system connected to my router.  It worked on the live disk, but once installed it won't connect
<holstein> armstri: wifi? i would remove saved wifi access points and try again
<longwuyuan> armstri: look at output of "dmesg" for possible hints on interface events
<armstri> predator117: Its ethernet, and I have messed with turning off ipv6 but to no avail
<holstein> armstri: if you took updates during the install, you could have a newer kernel that is breaking support for your hardware
<RedactedHash> beandog, well, that was an exercise in futility.... removing consolekit opened up a whole new bag of worms. Know if anybody has had luck switching to 13.10 and not completely10 and not breaking NX server?
<armstri> holstein: oh... I did take updates.
<armstri> holstein: Should I just go ahead and reinstall the livecd?
<holstein> armstri: thats a long shot "fix"... i mean, in theory, assuming that is the issue.. you reinstall, and dont take updates.. the network works.. you upgrade and its broken
<holstein> armstri: you would then have an idea where to start.. but i would troublshoot with logs etc before that
<armstri> holstein: Yeah that makes sense.  What should I be looking at in the dmesg output?
<holstein> armstri: you can always pastebin it.. im not sure i would know
<beandog> RedactedHash: dunno man, I wouldn't even pass *any* of the config options you had, except --with-pam and then put it in a separate prefix like /usr/local/openssh and just test it.
<longwuyuan> armstri: step1 = remove cable, step2 = type "dmesg -c", step3 = connect cable, step4 = type "dmesg ", step5 = pastebin the output of dmesg
<RedactedHash> beandog, I might try that in a few minutes... was trying to get it to compile into a deb. Probably biting off more than I can chew there.
<beandog> RedactedHash: Yah, one step at a time.
<armstri> longwuyuan: ok cool, will do
<longwuyuan> armstri: wait for a while between step3 & step4
<columb> Could somebody help with bash? I need to select latest backup (.zip archive) and compare it with earlier backup to validate it (newer should be larger) and move it to somewhere.
<longwuyuan> help. anyone on here using raring or quantal on macbookpro
<armstri> longwuyuan: ok I will
<longwuyuan> raring on macbookpro…fan speed high….disk read/write almost freezes host
<maslen> columb: Look into rsync
<armstri> longwuyuan: there are only two entries in the log.  The first says eth0:link up (using the forcedeth driver) and the second says eth0: link becomes ready
<aaas> so i can log into to another comptuer over my network using hostname in my brower because of samba winbind tells the network it's name and my other machine knows this because of the broadcast....i want two virtualhosts in apache (servername1, servername2) this works fine if I tell the hosts file in windows the ip for servername2... is there a way to have samba broadcast two hostnames so I don't have to modify the hosts file for all my other comp
<aaas> uters (mobile devices)?
<RedactedHash> beandog, i'll give it a shot.
<columb> maslen, I don't need it on daily basis. Only in emergency situations.
<longwuyuan> armstri: step1 = open a terminal and type "tail -f /var/log/syslog", step2 = open another terminal and type "dhclient eth0", step3 = see new messages in syslog to know ip stuff (your card seems fine)
<longwuyuan> help. anyone using raring or quantal on macbookpro
<holstein> !macbook | longwuyuan is what i refer to
<ubottu> longwuyuan is what i refer to: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> longwuyuan: i gave up on it around 10.04.. too much hassle..
<zipy> is it possible to rename a file to its old name when accidently changed by a programm?
<niee> hi folks :) any one to help me pls? after restart my pc, i view this messages "device descriptor read 64 error 110" and after that not want to star again! any one to know how to fix this problem?
<Juul> I need zipy only if you know the new and old names
<Juul> oops
<zipy> i know the new names but not the old
<Juul> zipy, what kind of files?
<beandog> RedactedHash: kk gl man, I'm outtas
<zipy> folders
<zipy> got moved and renamed
<Rallias> Uhm... I have 48 instances of /sbin/zfs-fuse running and I don't have any ZFS filesystems on my machine... what are they doing?
<cipherboy> zipy, stayed on same device?
<zipy> yes
<zipy> ext4
<cipherboy> Hm, typically the filesystem won't actually "move" them anywhere, it will simply modify the name descriptors/path, hence reducing time on the operation.
<Juul> cipherboy, but the name and path is exactly what zipy needs, and that has been lost
<longwuyuan> holstein: i am newbie. what is "!macbook"
<holstein> longwuyuan: its giving a link to the wikis for macbook support
<Juul> zipy, any chance you can identify what they used to be based on their content?
<longwuyuan> is it a irc channel
<zipy> right i need the old folder names ^^
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<longwuyuan> aah ok
<holstein> longwuyuan: ^^ the community pages.. its where i start.. not saying you will get a "fix" there
<longwuyuan> i have exhausted 99% hits
<cipherboy> Juul, exactly; if it had moved across devices, there is a slim chance that it would have stayed in place on the old drive. ; zipy, Hence, if you did not know the old names, would be fairly hard. Depending on the type of program, (say, if it was a script of sorts), you might be able to look at it to determine what it changed what to, but other than that, probably not.
<longwuyuan> holstein:thnx
<longwuyuan> holstein: longshot i guess to hope someone here using it
<zipy> i think it just used the mv cmd
<holstein> longwuyuan: hang around.. i know folks do
<funky> hey folks I made new user and I plan to add him to group that can access 2 folders
<funky> I plan to add root to same group. is it safe?
<cipherboy> zipy, Do you have the name of the program?
<Juul> I need some kernel modules that appear to not be in any ubuntu packages in 12.10 and 13.04. I'm surprised to see that ubuntu does not include all modules (?). Can this really be true?
<Juul> the modules are l2tp_eth and l2tp_netlink
<holstein> Juul: dont be "surprised".. check and see if they are there, if not, they are not
<armstri> longwuyuan: Im not quite sure what I am looking for. Does this paste help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5882565/
<cipherboy> Juul, yeah, typically it includes modules for the more main line, not for everything... generally people who need specialized support either build the module or the kernel....building a complete entire kernel results in a huge library and takes quiet a bit of compilation time.
<funky> can user be in two groups?
<aguitel> how to see panoramio photos in google earth ?
<zipy> cipherboy, i think sth like bulkrename
<cipherboy> funky, yep, easily.
<zipy> or some kind of a mass renamer tool
<niee> off thx for the support. may be the time, i need to go to slackware!
<cipherboy> zipy, try looking in bash history then for what you did?
<zipy> it was folders with pictures with the date place in it
<Juul> ach, got disconnected
<Juul> not sure my question got through
<longwuyuan> armstri: there is no dhcp server via eth0 interface. when you were on lived, were you using eth0 or wlan0(wifi/wireless)
<zipy> cipherboy, the prob is i didnt do that, i just got my external hdd returned like that -.-
<RedactedHash> beandog, interestingly with just --with-pam it builds perfectly. Was kinda hoping to build it into a full-fledged deb... but that doesn't seem probable.
<longwuyuan> niee: please state problem here. i didn't see
<armstri> longwuyuan: there is no wifi card in the desktop, so I had to have been using eth0
<cipherboy> zipy, Hmm.... Unless you had a backup / general idea of what happened, probably not much to do, but it wouldn't hurt to check with testdisk I suppose on the off chance that it works.
<zipy> guess i have to rename the folders manually
<niee> longwuyuan: after restart my pc, i view this messages "device descriptor read 64 error 110" and after that not want to star again! any one to know how to fix this problem?
<zipy> ye i thought of testdisk too but i think it only restores the data without names ?
<longwuyuan> armstri: boot from lived and compare logs
<zipy> especially folders :(
<cipherboy> It restores data without names, yes, but when you are browsing a filesystem, it shows names.
<zipy> k i give it a try, thx
<armstri> ok will do
<cipherboy> zipy, Hence you could get some idea possibly of what it was supposed to be like, and write down a mapping to use to rename.  Another spare idea which likely won't lead to results is checking the hidden trash directory (usually ._Trash* something in the root of the drive)
<longwuyuan> niee: research. for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1049914
<niee> ok tnc
<niee> tnx*
<zipy> hm i try to recover with testdisk first
<zipy> or photorec?
<cipherboy> testdisk, but neither should modify the disk unless you tell it to.
<cipherboy> zipy,  And I wouldn't actually have it modify the disk, I would keep a (physical/gedit window/etc) list of what you want to change to what, then you can do it.
<funky> cipherboy: I used chown -R someuser:somegroup home/ to give user access to some dir inside www
<funky> instead it changed all dir and files to him
<funky> ok my syntaxt type
<funky> type
<funky> typo
<funky> :D
<funky> fixed
<FloodBot1> funky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nogbit> is there a room for general ubuntu discussion vs. this support room?
<armstri> longwuyuan: of course it doesnt work on the livecd now
<f00bar80> i've tried to create a symbolic link for /root/linaro/install/ in /var/www , but got 403 when tried to access it , any comment ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nogbit: #ubuntu is for support, #ubuntu-discuss is for on-topic discussion about Canonical's plans for Ubuntu, and #ubuntu-offtopic is our break room.
<Nogbit> thanks Son
#ubuntu 2013-07-17
<f00bar80> that's how i created it ln -s  gcc-linaro-4.7-2013.07/INSTALL/index.html /var/www/linaro/index.html , and ls -la shows index.html -> gcc-linaro-4.7-2013.07/INSTALL/index.html , any idea what's wrong ?
<SudoAptitude> Hi everybody. Is it possible to limit the RAM-Usage of an application, forcing it to use the SWAP-space for exceeding memory needs?
<SudoAptitude> It is a Java-application
<holstein> !swapiness
<mnemon> f00bar80: what webserver?
<holstein> !swap | SudoAptitude
<ubottu> SudoAptitude: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<SudoAptitude> It looks like swappiness is determined for the whole system. Can I change it for a specific (Java) application?
<SudoAptitude> swappiness on my system is set to 60
<holstein> SudoAptitude: i did that a long time ago for something audio related, and i cant find that now
<holstein> SudoAptitude: AFAIK, you can, but im not sure
<SudoAptitude> Thanks :) Now I know there is a solution and I am sure someone posted it on the interwebs somewhere *searching*
<f00bar80> mnemon, apache2
<blackshirt> how i can place newline for output in init script, log_daemon_msg "Starting the process" "$NAME"
<blackshirt>   iptables_classiffy()
<blackshirt> between log_daemon_msg printing and some function there aren't newline break
<mnemon> f00bar80: you need to have the follow symlinks enabled and a directory directive for the actual directory
<f00bar80> mnemon, how to do so, any guide?
<blackshirt> hello, someone help
<mnemon> f00bar80: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#directory and http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#options ... don't know any tutorials off the top of my head
<mnemon> blackshirt: \n is newline
<elisa87> hey do you know why -fopenmp is recognized in .c programs but not in .cpp programs when I use it before -o in my Makefile?cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-fopenmp"
<mnemon> blackshirt: example: echo -e "\n" (-e needed because otherwise it will disable the \ escaped special characters)
<danes> hello, I need help. I cannot mount a harddrive. I get this error: http://pastie.org/8147351
<mnemon> elisa87: tried explicitly installing g++ etc.?
<wilee-nilee> danes, When was the last time you ran a chkdsk on that partition?
<danes> wilee-nilee: I have no idea...
<wilee-nilee> danes, If it is not mountable that would be my first thought.
<danes> wilee-nilee: can I do anything from linux?
<mnemon> danes is it a normal ntfs partition?
<wilee-nilee> danes, Not a chkdsk, and fdsk is not advised in general. This is my approach though, there may be others, I have W8 so can run tests in windows if needed.
<adamk> danes: There is an ntfsfix program, but personally I'd scan it in Windows
<superman_> what is Whoopsie and it is necessary?
<mnemon> superman_: it's error reporting daemon, afaik not necessary unless you want to report the errors.
<Maple__> Hai there - I forgot to install updates before upgrading; will this have any consequences?
<Maple__> it's currently in the middle of it
<Maple__> :p
<superman_> Maple__, it will probably be fine
<Maple__> 'kay, thanks. Just checking. :P
<superman_> just update after you upgrade :)
<Maple__> Also, second question.
<mnemon> Maple__: do you mean apt-get update & upgrade?
<user211> hey
<penos> herro
<Buxi> hey salut
<mnemon> hello
<user211> :)
<user211> i need some mailserver that can encrypt mail locally
<user211> was thinking about getting a very cheap vps running linux for just that
<user211> but whats important is that mail is encrypted locally
<user211> suggestions?
<prgCoder> hi guys - I have just set up a test server running ubuntu server 13, but can not run the gui, any ideas?
<mnemon> prgCoder: what is the problem with the gui?
<mnemon> (error messages etc.)
<prgCoder> gui - Graphical User Interface
<mnemon> yes ...
<prgCoder> I tried to start it with "startx
<mnemon> did you install it first?
<prgCoder> yep
<mnemon> ubuntu-desktop?
<prgCoder> server
<prgCoder> yes I want the desktop
<nevyn> prgCoder: the package ubuntu-desktop
<nevyn> not the distribution
<mnemon> ^
<nevyn> that said.. if you want a gui why did you not just install normal ubuntu
<nevyn> the only difference for server really is that it doesn't install the gui
<prgCoder> sorry - I want the server version - I want to set up a web server
<nevyn> you just said you want a gui
<mnemon> nevyn: i think it installs quite a few additional packages too? ... haven't tried installing ubuntu-desktop on server lately though
<prgCoder> but I want to configure the settings thru the gui
<nevyn> mnemon: it installs many many packages.
<nevyn> prgCoder: what software do you imagine configuring in a gui?
<nevyn> related to the task of a web server?
<mnemon> yeah ... but there used to be a difference between normal installation and just installing ubuntu-desktop on top of server installation.
<mnemon> prgCoder: the only configuring you'll be doing in gui for the webserver is graphical text-editor unless you install some panel software
<mnemon> so you could just use one locally and the upload the config files to the server
<nevyn> and even panel software is mostly web based.
<nevyn> isn't it?
<mnemon> yeah
<mnemon> (the "GUI" would be web interface)
<Axelay> Hey
<mnemon> hello
<Axelay> How are you? :)
<nevyn> !hi
<mnemon> slightly drunk, and good :>
<prgCoder> lol
<Axelay> Could I ask some opinions? :D
<prgCoder> hey thanks guys
<holstein> Axelay: i would use the offtopic channel and go for it
<mnemon> 1st rule of irc, don't ask to ask.
<prgCoder> nevyn: thanks
<mnemon> just ask.
<prgCoder> mnemon: thanks
<Axelay> Ok, Ubuntu doesnt seem to recognise my webcam
<mnemon> prgCoder: np
<Axelay> And I need it to work for my program
<Axelay> The question is rather ubuntu based, hence why I came here :)
<holstein> Axelay: opinions are not, which is why i suggested OT.. if its relevant, go for it
<holstein> Axelay: i think the overall consensus is.. ask if you are going to
<Axelay> What I'm trying to get to work is a V4l2 camera, My program uses my webcam and takes images from it
<prgCoder> my problem was that I am use to another distro providing a desktop interface even though the server version was installed
<Axelay> This worked with the LTS ubuntu
<Axelay> I upgraded twice to the newest ubuntu
<holstein> Axelay: the LTS is still supported
<Axelay> And now it doesnt regognize the webcam at all
<mnemon> prgCoder: if you want a GUI on the server you could just install ubuntu-desktop or one of the variants(xubuntu, kubuntu etc.)
<mnemon> then some remote access program(or use X remoting if in lan ...)
<Axelay> What I don't understand is do I have to manually install V4l2 drivers?
<Axelay> I can get cheese to recognize the webcam, but the software doesnt, yet it did on the latest :TS
<Axelay> on the latest LTS*
<prgCoder> mnemon: thanks again - I will iinvestigate
<holstein> Axelay: so the system is seeing it then. what application is not? vlc?
<Axelay> Its a dissertation project
<mnemon> prgCoder: np
<Axelay> I'm using a 3rd party software package called imalib which handles the webcam software, and stuff
<Axelay> And when I ran it on the LTS it recognised my webcam fine
<holstein> Axelay: if i works with applications in ubuntu, then the issue is potentially with the other 'stuff"
<holstein> Axelay: the LTS is still supported
<Axelay> Recently I've updated ubuntu to the latest and it cannot detect the webcam
<Axelay> Oh
<Axelay> :\
<Axelay> Bugger.
<holstein> Axelay: could be the "stuff" you are using supports the LTS, and not 13.04
<Axelay> The software i'm using uses the V4l2 interface.
<holstein> Axelay: i literally have no idea.. but if you are seeing the cam in cheese, ubuntu is working
<mnemon> Axelay: i'd look at the paragraph 3.1 & 3.2 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<holstein> Axelay: you should ask the maintainers of whatever software you are using
<Axelay> I supposed that, but I didnt want to annoy him :P
<prgCoder> lol
<Axelay> And Wanted to ask if it was my stupidity with ubuntu
<Axelay> If its because I need LTS, how hard will it be to downgrade?
<mnemon> Axelay: you might need to specify which device to use in the software ... somewhat common issue with some hardware + linux.
<Axelay> The software uses a config file
<Axelay> Which is made during installation
<mnemon> Axelay: does the config file specify which device is your webcam?
<holstein> Axelay: you dont downgrade.. you fresh install.. its quite easy
<mnemon> (/dev/videoX)?
<Axelay> Nope, it just specificies picasso, v4l2 etc
<histo> !downgrade | Axelay
<ubottu> Axelay: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<mnemon> Axelay: which software?
<Axelay> It's called imalib. It manipulates images and calculates the euclidean distance and stuff
<mnemon> also, do you have /dev/video devices?
<Axelay> Yes
<histo> Axelay: perhaps the software is addressing the camera by a location that is no longer present in a newer version. A symlink would be able to resolve this if you knew what it was looking for.
<Axelay> I don't know what a symlink is lol
<Axelay> What is odd that it worked fine in the latest LTS
<Strywgr> howto install tdom?
<Strywgr> apt-get install tdom?
<histo> !info tdom
<ubottu> tdom (source: tdom): A fast XML/DOM/XPath/XSLT extension for Tcl written in C. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3~20080525-3+nmu2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 231 kB, installed size 584 kB
<histo> Strywgr: enable the universe repo and install it using the software center or sudo apt-get install tdom
<mnemon> Axelay: do you have a link to the softwares website or something?
<Axelay> But I imagine that I may need to reinstall the latest LTS
<Axelay> I do, but its private
<Axelay> Its a university SVN
<mnemon> ah, so it's not a public software?
<Axelay> Nope lol
<mnemon> kk :)
<histo> Axelay: File a bug with the author
<prgCoder> can you ask the developer for help?
<Axelay> I'm doing that tomorrow lol
<mnemon> i'd also check the config file for any references to the device
<mnemon> + any additional documentation
<Axelay> But I thought I'd ask if it was something easy I could do
<Axelay> Done that mnemon
<mnemon> kk
<Axelay> Is there any V4l2 drivers available that are not delivered with the new ubuntu versions?
<tyler> My webcam in my Dell Inspiron n5010 is not working. Any tips?
<Guest91820> Doesn't seem to be recognized.
<histo> !webcam | tyteen4a03
<ubottu> tyteen4a03: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<histo> Guest91820: ^^^^^^
<Guest91820> I have already looked at that.
<Guest91820> It is not recognized is lscpi or lsusb
<anuvrat> hi ...
<holstein> Guest91820: are you sure its enabled in the bios?
<histo> Guest91820: what kind of camera is it?
<histo> anuvrat: hola
<anuvrat> I need some help connecting my usb data card, Tata Photon +. lsusb shows, but network manager isn't able to.
<Guest91820> holstein: Let me check that.
<arowana> Hi All
<anuvrat> histo, https://dpaste.de/m9nuP/ shows huawei card ... neither wvdial nor network manager are able to detect it.
<anuvrat> detect it as a modem*
<arowana> any experience in formatting iPod in Linux?
<histo> anuvrat: isn't that a cell modem?
<james-ubc> http://i.imgur.com/obAG1uN.png is that normal? my HDD is only 25 GB...
<james-ubc> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> !info gtkpod | arowana
<ubottu> arowana: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.3-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 351 kB, installed size 962 kB
<histo> arowana: You format ipods using the ios software right on the device
<arowana> thanks...
<arowana> but the prblm is, iPod is showing BIG RED CROSS
<arowana> and not able to mount it..
<anuvrat> histo, look at huawei, its a data card.
<histo> anuvrat: I don't have the card infront of me to look at it
<anuvrat> histo, HTC is my phone ... I am charging it via usb
<anuvrat> histo, I meant look at the line saying huawei ... thats the data card.
<anuvrat> histo, in this file https://dpaste.de/m9nuP/
<anuvrat> file* url
<histo> anuvrat: yes it's a cell modem
<anuvrat> histo, if you say so
<tyler_> webcam still not working on dell inspiron n5010. No settings in bios for it.
<histo> anuvrat: What are you trying to do exactly? use the internet from your cellular phone?
<histo> anuvrat: people on askubuntu suggest that if you can't see it in network manager to configure the connection install modemmanager
<histo> tyler_: does it show up in lsusb or lspci??? also does cheese show any output?
<anuvrat> histo, modemmanager is already the newest version
<tyler_> hitsto: cheese shows nothing, nothing in lsusb or lspci
<client> Hello
<client> Will the "iconify" tool from Linux Mint work on Xubuntu?
<anuvrat> histo, does this mean that I can't use my data card? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1167994
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1167994 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "[12d1:1506] Huawei E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM modem does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<petey> can anyone help me with some problems im having resetting mysql password?
<anuvrat> histo, but I am using it on another system running fedora 16 ...
<petey> no matter what i do, i cant get mysqld to start
<petey> it says process is already running
<client> petey is this on ubuntu or on a server install?
<petey> server install
<client> By server, I mean something like LAMP
<client> Is it LAMP?
<petey> yes
<client> or Xampp for Linux?
<client> *Note: the 2 are different.
<petey> its lamp
<petey> trying "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" says "https://gist.github.com/anonymous/878630fb1b54b575844d"
<petey> running "sudo service mysql stop" and trying mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables says "mysqld already running"
<petey> sudo service mysql stop actually says unknown service
<client> Try: sudo service mysql stop
<petey> it says "stop: unknown instance: "
<client> oh damn you already tried that
<petey> why wont this stupid thing stop
<petey> lol, i have never had so much trouble trying to reset a mysql password!
<client> You should reset the password in PhpMyAdmin
<petey> i dont have phpmyadmin
<client> aah damn. I was looking at that as your next solution
<client> Petey, your next best bet would be to restart your PC
<petey> is there anyway to stop mysqld_safe
<client> Don't use LAMP, use Xampp for Linux instead. it's easier to use. Or better yet, do all your dev work in a VM or a dev machine.
<client> brb
<Rawa> hello :)
<naryfa> Hello. Can anyone help me? I've got NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT, and the dash slows down in responsiveness each time I invoke it. The first time it takes about a second to popup, the second time two seconds, then next a few seconds more, after about ten times it takes forever to show up. Anyone knows where to dig?
<Rallias> Is there any way to make virt-manager faster?
<fishcooker> hello there .. is android apps would be compatible to the ubuntu phone
<tgm4883> Rallias, faster?
<Rallias> tgm4883, It takes like 5 minnutes between "create" and "customize your vm"
<client> possibly fishcooker.
<tgm4883> Rallias, I don't recall it taking that long when I use it at work
<Rallias> tgm4883, Everything but the VNC console is slow for me.
<tgm4883> Rallias, odd. 13.04? System specs?
<Rallias> 13.04 on the machine I'm on.
<Rallias> Centos 6 on the target machine.
<Rallias> I'm running an i3 with 6gb ram, target machine is dual-l5420 w/8g ram
<petey> so i ran "mysql -u debian-sys-maint -p"
<tgm4883> Rallias, Is it slow even if you create a machine locally?
<petey> and got hte server started
<petey> now how do i stop it
<petey> lol
<FloodBot1> petey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rallias> tgm4883, I don't have a local vm host.
<tgm4883> Rallias, Sorry, I don't recall having any issues with it, even when I used remote hosts
<Rallias> I mean, I've had problems with my german server in the past, but I assumed that was because of 100ms ping. Right now I'm on a kansas server with about 20ms ping..
<Sakuya> cipherboy: you there?
<cipherboy> Sakuya, back
<cipherboy> but I will disappear again in 5.
<Sakuya> cipherboy: did you find that information on secure boot?
<cipherboy> Yep, sorry, thought I got that to you: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
<cipherboy> It goes through a few possible methods, up to you to choose whichever tickles your fancy. I do not have new enough hardware by a long shot to be able to verify any of the information by doing it myself (luckily), but it was linked to in a few places.
<Sakuya> do you know why the ubuntu boot disk seems to have secure boot working though, but not after install, and what Mint does differently?
<noidea> Hey, I just moved from ubuntu 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts because I managed to screw it up pretty badly. Is it possible to get the upper unity panel to show the active window's menu at all times without having to move your mouse towards the upper panel?
<cipherboy> Sakuya, Sadly, not familiar with mint. Likewise, haven't played around installing Ubuntu for a while...been running stable for a while, and even pushing it hasn't required me to reinstall...
<cipherboy> Mint might follow Fedora's path though, not sure.
<kelly> hi guys , how can i enable usb in virtualbox ?
<Sakuya> Mint is more a customized version of Ubuntu, distro compatible
<cipherboy> Sakuya, as I said earlier, I apologize for not having newer hardware... considering some people's horror stories, not sure I want it.
<Sakuya> err, apt sources compatible
<cipherboy> kelly, you tried vbox addons?
<kelly> yup i tried it but it does not work ? cipherboy
<cipherboy> Sakuya, ah, I knew it derived, thanks. Might take a wander through google... hitting a few links.
<cipherboy> kelly, Hm... getting any errors, or what is the problem there? Gimme a sec to get vbox up.
<cipherboy> kelly, what guest os?
<kelly> i just installed vbox addons then i pluged the externel usb hard disk
<kelly> elementary os
<cipherboy> kelly, Hmm. whats under usb in the os config?
<kelly> nothing
<kelly> it does not show me anything
<wilee-nilee> kelly, You add the usb in the virtualbox settings?
<kelly> wilee-nilee, : how can i add it ? i just add user to vboxgroup
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. I am about to install a windows VM on my server for a few select things. however the server is headless and I need to download the ISO. I am wondering the easiest way to get a graphical web browser running over VNC, without having to install a full desktop UI
<wilee-nilee> kelly, open the virtualbox setting it says usb
<Mark______> How can I make apache start on bot (Ubuntu 10.04).  It used to work, but we just installed a bunch of patches, and now we have to start Apache manually.
<arowana> Hi All
<wilee-nilee> kelly, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/31726/mount-usb-devices-in-virtualbox-with-ubuntu/
<kelly> wilee-nilee, yes i add it now
<kelly> ok ill try it
<wilee-nilee> kelly, The link is a bit old but the usb stuff I think is correct.
<kelly> yes it works thanx wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> kelly, Cool, enjoy.
<cipherboy> Sakuya, thoughts on the article coming from a UEFI perspective? I mean, more or less boils down to whether the manufacturer actually followed specification.
<noidea> Hey, I just moved from ubuntu 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts because I managed to screw it up pretty badly. Is it possible to get the upper unity panel to show the active window's menu at all times without having to move your mouse towards the upper panel?
<LucidDreamZzZ> hi installing ubuntu
<LucidDreamZzZ> woudl some one be so kind to link insr=tructions for pxe setup
<LucidDreamZzZ> it is working but keeps oing to net to fetch packages if i could just fix taht
<djapo> flash player works with youtube but for websites that use it interactivly like for example online test the colors and shapes are not drawn well and it looks phased
<usr13> LucidDreamZzZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Ph0bus> riaa hates ubuntu
<LucidDreamZzZ> alright thank you usr13
<Sakuya> bah
<Sakuya> poking around about the secure boot, I did an update in ubuntu.  First I get the failback X error, and weird nouveau errors, so I install nvidia drivers instead since I was going to anyway, now I just get a blank desktop with wallpaper on sign in
<Sakuya> cool, nuking the config files worked on that one
<zero_coder> hey
<zero_coder> usb-imagewriter can't be found in my software repo ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, https://launchpad.net/usb-imagewriter  What are you to use it for?
<tich_> Hey. I have been working on an essay and just noticed that my spell check isn't activated in libreoffice but it appears from the settings that it should be. any suggestions to get it working?
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, to write raspbian to sd card
<wilee-nilee> tich_, which release?
<tich_> wilee-nilee, 13.04
<wilee-nilee> tich_, libreoffice
<tich_> oh. whichever it came with, let me double check
<tich_> wilee-nilee, Version 4.0.2.2
<kelly> guys how can i set a password for folder sharing on the network from ubuntu to windows 7 , or in another word i need the windows guy access to folder and see it but cant move or copy the files ? how can i do it
<wilee-nilee> tich_, should be an answer somewhere here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=libreoffice+spell+check
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee : i installed it
<zero_coder> i just have to run the install.sh file , right?
<maslen> kelly: Samba
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, No idea never used it.
<tich_> wilee-nilee, thanks i will check that out.
<maslen> kelly: There are GUI's available as well. You might need to set up the windows machine for it to be compatible
<fishcooker> is there any channel for ubuntu phone user?
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, #ubuntu-touch
<matheus> hi, I want to buy a cubieboard to run ubuntu 12.04 server, someone can say thats possible?
<saiarcot895> tich_: did you install the hunspell dictionaries?
<saiarcot895> tich_: at least hunspell-en-us?
<tich_> wilee-nilee, thanks. totally solved. it was so easy but it would have taken forever for me to find the problem
<tich_> saiarcot895, i found the problem. i don't have the canadian dictionary installed even though it is my default language. i just switched to uk english
<Hexagonite> How do you write a bootable .BIN file to a USB?
<miandonmenmian> does anyone know how can i change the resolution of the TTY?
<holstein> Hexagonite: is that some kind of windows firmware flasher?
<holstein> !tty | miandonmenmian
<ubottu> miandonmenmian: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<miandonmenmian> it is not supported by my monitor, and it enters saveing power mode
<Hexagonite> holstein: It's the Chromium OS .BIN
<holstein> Hexagonite: will unetbootin do it?
<Hexagonite> holstein: does it write .BIN files though?
<miandonmenmian> thanks holstein
<holstein> Hexagonite: i would just fire it up and seee
<Hexagonite> holstein: does 'dd' work?
<WACOMalt> Anyone in here familliar with qemu? I am trying to run a win7 install disk but am getting an error saying my CPU doesnt support x64
<holstein> Hexagonite: i mean, dd with dd copy it.. is the image able to be dd copied and boot.. thats the question.. and only the creator could say
<WACOMalt> but it does, is there something I need to set manually to enable 64 bit guests in qemu?
<holstein> Hexagonite: i would just fire up unetbootin and try it.. shouldnt take a few minutes
<Hexagonite> holstein: thanks, I'll try that
<WACOMalt> when I run qemu -cpu ? it is not listing any x64 architectures to use
<cipherboy> Question. When gParted modifies ntfs partition (resize), will it set it to chkdsk on next boot with Windows?  If not, should I be worried if windows (7) wants to check the disk/
<cipherboy> ?
<zero_coder> hey
<zero_coder> i want to write raspbian image file to an sd card
<Jagst3r15> I have a seriours problem
<Jagst3r15> global menus not working in ANY program
<Jagst3r15> and im on a nearly fresh install of 12.04
<LucidDreamZzZ> may i just install my steam?
<LucidDreamZzZ> i dont want to sign up right now ubuntu 1 account
<LucidDreamZzZ> sorry
<LucidDreamZzZ> i already own all linux games i think
<LucidDreamZzZ> how may install steam without 'ubuntu 1?'??
<Jagst3r15> please anyone
<LucidDreamZzZ> whatever it is/called
<cipherboy> LucidDreamZzZ, shouldn't you be able to?
<somsip> zero_coder: Try this: http://is.gd/GKZ9xI
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, give me like 15 minutes and I will attempt to help you.
<Jagst3r15> k
<LucidDreamZzZ> there is only 'buy' button i zallready own a unch of games
<LucidDreamZzZ> sorry annoying
<cipherboy> LucidDreamZzZ, how did you install steam?
<LucidDreamZzZ> nevermind i fixed thx
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, Okay, first things first. Did this happen after a update? Did it work in live cd? any graphics drivers?
<Jagst3r15> nothing
<Jagst3r15> I have installed a few ppas
<Jagst3r15> maybe that has messed it up
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, Any packages which might play around with that stuff? Say, theminng or the like?
<Jagst3r15> no :(
<cipherboy> Hm, it worked on livecd?
<Jagst3r15> yes
<cipherboy> Are you using "Ubuntu" desktop or "Ubuntu-2d"?
<Jagst3r15> regular
<Jagst3r15> 12.04
<Jagst3r15> what package handles global menus
<WACOMalt> Help, I cannot get qemu to use qemu-system-x86_64 as my cpu type for my VM
<cipherboy> Regular depends on system, but should I assume the 3d unity then?
<Jagst3r15> yes
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, have you tested to see if they work in the 2d version perhaps?
<Jagst3r15> let me check
<Jagst3r15> brb
<otrenav> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on an iMac (8,1) but I can't boot from CD/USB now. I'm not sure if I overwrote the boot sector (?) or if the problem is that I only have a wireless keyboard that might not be recognized soon enough for me to press C or Option. Is there a way to tell the OS to boot from CD next time? Maybe via a command in the terminal? In Mac OS X there's an option in the Pref Pane for this. Is there anything similar in Ubuntu?
<LucidDreamZzZ> seriously i am making 'Ubuntu 1' account
<LucidDreamZzZ> another goddam password to remember
<cipherboy> LucidDreamZzZ, is that really required by Steam for Steam on Linux? O.o?
<LucidDreamZzZ> i dont think so i ran it in slack no prob
<cipherboy> Where did you get Steam binaries from?
<LucidDreamZzZ> t5hat why i ask
<LucidDreamZzZ> the wa=hat?
<cipherboy> (Steam or a PPA/Ubuntu) ...how did you install Steam, specifically drilling down as to where you got it from?
<LucidDreamZzZ> sorry this kb is 2ft above head
<bazhang> !enter | LucidDreamZzZ
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm not sure it on desktop
<LucidDreamZzZ> i missed apt too much ;p
<cipherboy> LucidDreamZzZ, if you got it from some place other than steam (be it PPA or from regular Ubuntu package tree), I would recommend you try getting it from Steam proper to see if that makes a difference (make sure to fully uninstall the other version first!).
<Jagst3r15> no luck in 2D
<Jagst3r15> cipherboy
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, Okay, package is hud.
<Jagst3r15> how do I install?
<cipherboy> !info hud | cipherboy, Jagst3r15
<ubottu> cipherboy, Jagst3r15: hud (source: hud): Backend for the Unity HUD. In component main, is optional. Version 13.04.0daily13.04.03-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 37 kB, installed size 156 kB
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, iirc, should be installed by default though... Quoting the package info "Unity HUD is a heads-up-display interface for controlling the behavior of
<cipherboy> applications as well as Unity via typed-in commands. It provides access to
<cipherboy> all applications menu via a single central interface, in order to simplify
<cipherboy> application usage and make menus more accessible."
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, try a reinstall of the package if it is installed, else install it.
<Jagst3r15> cipherboy i am not sure how to reinstall
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, if you want graphical open Synaptic (make sure you run with sudo/gksudo, eg, prompts for password) and search for package, then right click and hit re-install.
<cipherboy> ...Assuming Synaptic is installed these days.
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, Else from terminal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall hud
<Jagst3r15> sudo apt-get install --reinstall hud
<cipherboy> Yep
<Jagst3r15> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cipherboy> Ah, sorry. Make sure you close other package managers (Synaptic/etc)
<Jagst3r15> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package hud
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, Odd... `dpkg --list | grep hud`?
<Jagst3r15> run this: dpkg --list | grep hud ?
<cipherboy> (no backticks. dpkg --list shows packages, grep allows you to filter, in this case, we want to find the packages which contain hud
<cipherboy> Yep, sorry)
<Jagst3r15> nothing came up
<macwolf74> try apt-get update
<cipherboy> Ah, good idea, but perhaps he needs to upgrade too to pull in the package...simply updating caches won't do much.
<Jagst3r15> should i just upgrade to 12.10?
<macwolf74> true
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, the 12.04 LTS is quite fine depending on what you want. It will (supposedly, not on it any more) be the most stable, and supported for quite a while. Personally though, I like to get one thing working before I go and upgrade to the next version. Up to you what you want to do as it is your system; we are just here to give advice on possible routes to solve problems you come to us with.
<netlarip> Are the LTS versions of Ubuntu much more stable?
<Jagst3r15> cipherboy i was trying to get libreoffice 4.0 and messed up a few things I think
<Jagst3r15> maybe that screwed something up
<Bayangan> Jagst3r15, just delete lock file and update the repository
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, If from a ppa you can use ppa-purge
<cipherboy> netlarip, stable == supported longer, and yes, they put more work into fixing existing bugs than pushing new features (supposedly from what I have heard...don't actually track LTS/vs non differences much)
<Bayangan> sorry not Jagst3r15 but cipherboy
<Bayangan> :)
<Jagst3r15> how do I use ppa-purge
<netlarip> I am on 13.04 and I just have these misc things go wrong, just wondered if that was because it is not a LTS version
<holstein> misc?
<netlarip> Errors
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, sorry, not familiar, ask wilee-nilee
<netlarip> Screen freezes
<Ari-Yang> Jagst3r15, sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> e.g. sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Ari-Yang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Ari-Yang> ^ Jagst3r15
<Jagst3r15> thanks sir
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome
<netlarip> Not a deal breaker, just wondered
<wilee-nilee> netlarip, Using ubuntu since 6.04, never found any more stable than another.
<WACOMalt> well if anyone else runs into the issue of qemu not recognising x64 ability, run qemu-system-x86_64 as the command, not just qemu, and not qemu-x86_64
<netlarip> I have read that lightdm has some conflicts , not sure
<Jagst3r15> I feel like non LTS releases are more or less high quality betas for the next LTS
<holstein> netlarip: that could be the particular kernel and your hardware... could be the drivers for your graphics card
<holstein> netlarip: if 12.04 works "better", i would use it
<holstein> netlarip: the issues can, and most likely are specific to your hardware.. not everyone
<netlarip> holstein: Yea maybe I am on open source VGA driver
<holstein> netlarip: to answer the question i think you are asking, 13.04 is not freezing on everone's screen. its just you, or your hardware, or your config
<netlarip> Think the mesa driver is still a work in progress
<cipherboy> Sorry guys, have to drop.
<Jagst3r15> c ya
<Jagst3r15> anyone else know why my gloabl menus are not working?
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, if somebody can't help you here, find me online in say, 10 hours or so and I might be able to help then.
<Jagst3r15> k
<Jagst3r15> I purged the ppa with libreoffice 4 and no luck
<matheus> hi, I have and Ubuntu desktop and I want to run it as a Server, in other words, I want run the ubuntu in lets say tty1 every time thats possible?
<matheus> hi, I have and Ubuntu desktop and I want to run it as a Server, in other words, I want run the ubuntu in lets say tty1 every time thats possible?
<netlarip> I have read Mesa 9.1.3 is still being worked on and may still be buggy
<cipherboy> matheus, remove lightdm perhaps.
<matheus> hi, I have and Ubuntu desktop and I want to run it as a Server, in other words, I want run the ubuntu in lets say tty1 every time thats possible?
<matheus> hi, I have and Ubuntu desktop and I want to run it as a Server, in other words, I want run the ubuntu in lets say tty1 every time thats possibles?
<usr13> matheus: That's enough.
<holstein> !mesa
<netlarip> holstein: Huh?
<matheus> sorry for the multiples messages, I didn't see them.
<holstein> !ati | netlarip
<ubottu> netlarip: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> netlarip: try the propietary ones
<matheus> cipherboy: only that and I can solve the problem?
<netlarip> holstein: I heard it is better to use open source drivers
<lauratika> if i encrypt a file and upload it to ubuntu one, can i retrive and read the file in another pc, or another system?
<usr13> matheus: Although you've asked 3 & 1/2 times now, you're still going to have to re-ask but in a different way, (so that we can understand what your question really is).
<usr13> matheus: Are you wanting to say that you want text only?  (Console mode only?)
<matheus> usr13, yes
<holstein> netlarip: "better" is a matter of opinion, and if your desktop is freezing, and the proprietary one 'works'.. i know what my opinion would be
<holstein> netlarip: if you want to run open drivers, i would try and plan for that at the time of purchase
<matheus> usr13, GUI consome RAM,gpu,etc... So I only need console
<usr13> matheus: Highly irregular. Haven't seen this question before.  But, probably just need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop.
<netlarip> holstein: Yea made a mistake on the VGA card purchase
<usr13> !info ubuntu-desktop | matheus
<ubottu> matheus: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.299 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 58 kB
<holstein> netlarip: you can always use the vesa driver.. its open
<matheus> usr13, thats the problem. I'm planning to buy my cubieboard, and it doesn't has ubuntu 12.04 server, only desktop
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, I use truecrypt across OS's.
<usr13> matheus: Probably other stuff as well, (in order to stip down to just a server system), but that's a start.
<netlarip> holstein: Not even sure the best VGA card is for linux
<matheus> ubottu, thats the problem. I'm planning to buy my cubieboard, and it doesn't has ubuntu 12.04 server, only desktop
<ubottu> matheus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matheus> affffffffffffff
<lauratika> but i want to encrypt a file and upload it on ubuntu one, but i wonder if pc dies if i will be able to retrive the file again?
<thunder1212> hi, how can i  create a windows7 live usb from ubuntu
<usr13> matheus: I don't know what "cubieboard" is, so maybe someone else can be of assistance.
<holstein> netlarip: "best" is a matter of opinion, and use case. i like intel, since i dont game and the open drivers are usually great
<matheus> usr13, its an ARM based computer
<usr13> O
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, You just need a standalone encryption I would think that will read it with your pass.
<matheus> usr13, like raspberry pi
<netlarip> holstein: Intel VGA cards?
<thunder1212> will dd work
<thunder1212> ?
<holstein> netlarip: there are no intel add on vga cards that im aware of
<usr13> !arm | matheus
<ubottu> matheus: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<matheus> usr13, but with more CPU and RAM
<netlarip> holstein: Is there a list of compatible VGA cards?
<holstein> netlarip: therefore, you are either using the proprietary ones, which have their own issues, or taking a chance with the open ones. or vesa
<holstein> netlarip: sure.. but it changes
<holstein> netlarip: what do i do? get the *actual* hardware and run the os on it.. and test
<lauratika> so i just need to have the key on the other pc?
<holstein> netlarip: save my reciepts.. as you are seeing, 12.04 worked fine for you, and 13.04 not so much
<thunder1212> can i create windows7 usb from unetbootin
<thunder1212> ?
<netlarip> holstein:  guess that is what I am doing
<lauratika> wilee-nilee: lets say my HD dies, will i be able to retrive the file.
<holstein> thunder1212: if mircosoft allows the creation of a USB for that purpose.. nothing about unetbootin wil prevent that
<netlarip> holstein: Do I need to reinstall if I try another VGA card?
<holstein> thunder1212: i would look at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, From where, you describe a file encrypted that you can upload and open again, failed HD are a whole other issue.
<holstein> netlarip: the drivers are modular.. if you have a proprietary driver installed, i would remove it, and go back to stock, and the new/different card should be pickedup automatically
<holstein> netlarip: what would i do? change the card and boot a live CD to test
<thunder1212> holstein: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html will this work?
<holstein> thunder1212: i dont know.. i dont use windows
<holstein> thunder1212: but, its worth a try
<netlarip> holstein: So there is no list for cards that work well with linux?
<lauratika> i upload to ubuntu one the encrypted file (as i state before) then my HD dies, in another pc i download this file, will i be able in the new or the other pc to read this file?... what i need in order to read the file again.
<holstein> netlarip: sure.. but what do you do if its wrong?
<holstein> netlarip: there are no gurantees
<holstein> netlarip: if i wanted guranteed to work hardware, i would purchase from system76 or similar
<netlarip> holstein: As you say keep the receipt
<holstein> netlarip: thats what i do
<netlarip> holstein: I built my own system
<holstein> netlarip: im a audio guy, and i used to read about audio devices working... but, you know, *i* have to be able to make it work.. and i have to be willing to make it work, and each time i want to install
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, If you have a encryption that does allows a app to open it, I could do this with truecrypt on the file I have, not the only app that does this.
<netlarip> holstein: Thanks
<holstein> netlarip: and, i read "this work", and it doesnt with a certain kernel.. or whatever.. its not anyones "fault" but the manufacturer. im just saying, dont trust a list explicitly
<lauratika> again what i need in oreder to have an encrypted file uploaded to ubuntu one, this does not include truecrypt, to be able to read it again in another pc?
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, You might check on types of encryption that will fit your needs, but yes the file can be accessed using the right app.
<netlarip> holstein: But if a card worked in an older kernel version should work in future ones right
<kaushal> Hi
<holstein> netlarip: why?
<kaushal> I have likewise-open application which is an authentication system for Windows AD and I am trying to configure ringswitcher. Does likewise-open support it?
<holstein> netlarip: what if something changes that breaks that? as you are experiening?
<holstein> experiencing*
<netlarip> holstein: Just a little frustrating
<holstein> netlarip: i mean, with linux, you *always* get a full money back refund.. but you get no guarantees of support. those should come from the manufacturers
<holstein> netlarip: sure.. thats what i suggested handing that off to a 3rd party, like in windows.. like with system76
<wilee-nilee> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<holstein> they are paid to make sure you have hardware support
<holstein> netlarip: otherwise, its just the community doing what they can with a device that may or may not even be able to be supported
<HexChatUser> Hello by looking at this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/ , I found there is no file named "InRelease" , so thats why i failed at update , why are ubuntu changing InRelease to Release
<holstein> netlarip: and, that is getting better all the time, but if you want nvidia or ati, you need to be "flexible" on using closed source rivers
<holstein> drivers*
<netlarip> holstein: Guess I made a mistake making my own system
<holstein> netlarip: yeah?
<holstein> netlarip: AFAIK, you havent tried the proprietary drivers
<holstein> netlarip: you made a mistake assuming an open driver would support a close proprietary device
<netlarip> holstein: Never had luck with them in the past
<holstein> netlarip: have you tried it?
<holstein> netlarip: i have had bad luck with computers and drivers
<netlarip> Not with this computer
<holstein> netlarip: some work, some dont.. if you are having issues on an nvidia or ati card, the next step is to try the proprietary drivers
<netlarip> holstein: Plus I don't want to make my system unusable
<holstein> netlarip: that is what i suggested before, and i still do, and anyone here will agree
<holstein> netlarip: im suggesting that this will help. you came here with freezing
<HexChatUser> Hello by looking at this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/ , I found there is no file named "InRelease" , so thats why i failed at update , why are ubuntu changing InRelease to Release
<holstein> netlarip: its a blob.. you install, and test.. you can remove it
<holstein> netlarip: if 12.04 worked better, its still supported
<holstein> im running 12.04 right now
<netlarip> holstein: I can go back to open source driver?
<holstein> netlarip: you can do whatever you want
<kelly> guys i make a backup for the whole hard disk i intalled ubuntu on it using clonezill but now when i tried to restore it in virtualbox it stuck at 82% and now it takes about 1 hour ? any idea or is there any good program to make a backup for the whole system
<wilee-nilee> HexChatUser, The channels asks for time frame of reposting about 10 min.
<holstein> kelly: i use clonezilla
<HexChatUser> wilee-nilee: is that an answer for my question? if its not im going to ignore that
<netlarip> holstein: It works for the most part
<kelly> holstein, could guide me how can i make a backup ?
<holstein> netlarip: then, enjoy it.. otherwise, to address the freezing, instal an appropriate driver
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<netlarip> holstein: Ok and thanks
<kelly> maybe i did something wrong
<wilee-nilee> kelly, This a clone from you computer not another vbox?
<holstein> kelly: this is not really a clonezilla support venue, but i just followed the prompts
<holstein> kelly: it could take a while in VM.. ive never resorted to VM like that
<kelly> yes i make a backup for my system and save it to an external hard disk
<wilee-nilee> kelly, Try #vbox you can't just insert that into a virtual.
<kelly> i followed this video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzxL95GmmYk
<wilee-nilee> there is a process I believe.
<holstein> it should restore though, and then throw an error
<wilee-nilee> that vid is from vm to vm, why they don't just use the vdi in a bigger container is a mystery here.
<thunder1212> holstein: cant i use dd?
<holstein> thunder1212: if microsoft allows that, but its not our iso, friend.. you have to ask microsoft how to boot he product they create
<holstein> thunder1212: i would try the tool i linked
<wilee-nilee> thunder1212, I do an extract to a ntfs with a bootflag or the multisystem app at pendrivelinux.
<thunder1212> wilee-nilee: i am on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> thunder1212, Me to.
<wilee-nilee> all done in ubuntu
<thunder1212> wilee-nilee: ok from ubuntu i have to create bootable usb windows7
<lolcat> thunder1212: Why would anyone want to?
<holstein> thunder1212: did the tool work?
<thunder1212> holstein: unetbootin did not
<thunder1212> holstein: wilee-nilee http://cloud101.eu/blog/2012/03/24/create-a-windows-7-live-disk-from-ubuntu-linux/ how about this
<xmetal> i hae to say i haven't used ubuntu in a bit (it is on my old laptop though the fact that it cant boot to USB is the only reason i haevn't switched distro's ) though i just tried Mint again
<xmetal> i am very impressed
<holstein> thunder1212: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<wilee-nilee> thunder1212, And I said how I do it, this is basically offtopic, I can't walk you through, the info I gave is clear.
<xmetal> Pendrivelinux would be the way to go, as it has been said
<thunder1212> lolcat: not for me!!
<holstein> thunder1212: that is the tool i have been asking about, friend.. have you tried it?
<xmetal> Pendrivelinux's app is actually pretty straight forward
<HexChatUser> Hello by looking at this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/ , I found there is no file named "InRelease" , so thats why i failed at update , why are ubuntu changing InRelease to Release
<wilee-nilee> thunder1212, I am trying the tool from holstein's link seems to be loading a usb fine.
<Surye> I just rebooted my system for the first time in about 6 months after applying the latest updates. Running 10.12, and now it boot cycles immediately after grub. If I pick an older kernel, it sits on a message about the initd image. I can boot to a live usb system and mount the system fine (RAID5). I have no error messages, or logs, or any idea where to go with this. I have run an fsck and everything looks good
<holstein> running 12.10?
<Surye> yes
<Surye> that's what I meant
<Surye> Quantal
<holstein> just one older kernel?
<Surye> several
<holstein> choose the very first one
<Surye> that's the one that reboots
<holstein> Surye: the very last one, then
<holstein> the oldest
<Surye> it sits on that error on any other one
<holstein> Surye: what error?
<Surye> not error
<holstein> Surye: what message?
<Surye> It says building initrd image or something, I can check it when I reboot again here
<Surye> on the livecd checking out some things
<holstein> Surye: im about to leave, but im going to drop *exactly* whatever error you say into search and go from there
<holstein> Surye: start by getting that exact message
<Surye> okay, thanks
<HexChatUser> Hello by looking at this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/ , I found there is no file named "InRelease" , so thats why i failed at update , why are ubuntu changing InRelease to Release
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok thank you for the video fixes, excellent Ubuntu
<jtreminio> Evening all. I want to setup a cron job to rm everything in /tmp every 10 minutes. However, this would require the cron job have root access. Is there a premade program to do this other than cron/
<Bumptious> @jtreminio there is a root level cron, I think?
<HexChatUser> yes just add the root
<HexChatUser> */10 * * * * root rm -rf /tmp
<Bumptious> run crontab -e as root/sudo, I think that works
<HexChatUser> Hello by looking at this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/ , I found there is no file named "InRelease" , so thats why i failed at update , why are ubuntu changing InRelease to Release
<jtreminio> thanks guys. I didn't know if running cron as root was acceptable or not
<HexChatUser> jtreminio: i dont know if thats a sarcasm, but ubuntu does have root , just sudo with your primary user password
<kboodu> jtreminio: Just remember you have the "root" user running jobs.  Are you sure you don't want to run it as your user with sudo rm -rf /tmp?
<somsip> jtreminio: if you really want to do this, create a cronjob for root by 'sudo crontab -e' and make sure the job is rm -rf /tmp/* and not rm -rf /tmp
<insGadget> i am wondering if for Ubuntu or Linux, do i need to follow this idea of having to have a firewire port and a video capture card to get hd video onto my laptop? the certain camera have hd video like the go pro hero 2 and 3 where i can take a sd card out of the camera and then put into my card reader slot and tehn have the hd video on my pc for editing purposes that way? can app like Avidemux do this?
<jtreminio> HexChatUser: no, I was serious. I don't know if running cron as root is something that happens often.
<jtreminio> kboodu: wouldn't it require password or adding user to sudo files as nopassword?
<vnc786> what and how should i do ? resize partition ? i have got whole 750GB HDD with ext3 partition
<vnc786> #/dev/sdb1            2048  1465149167   732573560   83  Linux
<kboodu> jtreminio: Depends on how your system is setup.  You can also add the command directly to the sudoers file (with your username).
<kboodu> jtreminio: Something like this in your sudoers file: tj   pc023 = NOPASSWD: rm -rf /tmp/*
<kboodu> jtreminio: (Replace values as appropriate)
<sere> insGadget: the HD comes from the source.. as long as your computer can do the graphics part of it resolution, etc.. there are many programs to edit the videos depending on what you wanna do.. avidemux,handbrake,avconc
<vnc786> now i am on ubuntu 12.04 64bit i have some data on hard disk
<insGadget> sere: so I can take the sd card from the "whatever-camera" in this case a go pro hero 3 which is mp4 , and then it is technically still hd video on my pc? and i can edit it with these programs? I am not sure why this website is saying i need a video capture card to get the video from the "source" to my pc. so my question is , is the sd card or direct usb from this camera the same thing?
<HexChatUser> Hello by looking at this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/ , I found there is no file named "InRelease" , so thats why i failed at update , why are ubuntu changing InRelease to Release
<kboodu> HexChatUser: What are you looking for specifically that you're looking for "InRelease?"
<HexChatUser> kboodu: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998539_381996445256046_1290543620_n.jpg
<kboodu> HexChatUser: You're not resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com.  So it can't even find InRelease
<kboodu> HexChatUser: And that shouldn't be "InRelease" I don't think.  I think it's just plain "Release" (as I can see the file)
<sere> insGadget: your video files are saved on the SD when you plug use the usb you are copying files from the over to the computer.. when you use the SD you are taking the source video files and mounting them from your computer.. from there you would probably need to demux to to edit or just rencode ..
<sere> from the SD
<insGadget> sere: all i want to do is, take a video from the camera, transfer that video to my pc, and then edit that video using one of those apps, and then upload that video to my website. is this possible if i have 8gb ram and i7 core then?
<sere> insGadget: yup
<insGadget> sere: roger that.
<bluezone> i think i should throw this mac out the window instead of attempting to install ubuntu on it :S
<bluezone> wireless networks arent even being detected on live cd
<wilee-nilee> bluezone, lspci will tell you graphic info you need.
<wilee-nilee> doh wireless
<netlar> To install the binary video driver, I should do this from Addition Drivers right?  I am on 13.04
<nurow> Question.. I have an application installed via PlayOnLinux, which is located on my main hard drive. But I want that application to be able to download files to my second hard drive. But if I go to set the download location inside of the application, it can only see its WINE container. What can  I do?
<kelly> guys i want to make a backup for the whole hard disk in this picture what should i choose the the driver that i want to save a backupt on it or the driver i installed the ubuntu in it ?
<kelly> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/uji56ygk/Screenshotfrom20130717083013.png
<lolcat> kelly: driver?!
<lolcat> kelly: Hardrive, ie drive. A driver is a piece of software
<lolcat> kelly: also that is the one you are storing it on
<kelly> sorry i mean  i want to make a backup for the whole hard disk in this picture what should i choose the the the hard disk that i want to save a backupt on it or the hard disk i installed the ubuntu in it ?
<lolcat> kelly: You choose the harddrive you wish to store the backup to.
<kelly> thank you so much :) sorry for my english it is not my native language
<lolcat> Not mine either, but I take care to articulate me in a way that enables others to fully comprehend what I am trying to convey.
<kelly> localhost, : should i format the harddrive i wish to store the backup into it ?
<lolcat> kelly: Uhm, that depends. What is currently on the harddrive you wish to store the backup on?
<kelly> localhost, it sasy : partclone fail ,
<mayanksuman> Does anybody know the local iit kharagpur repository address?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> when using LVM for /, do we have to put /boot on a separate partition?
<ashwith> 123
<bluezone> ^_^
<ashwith> hi
<nurow> hmmmmmm, so, I've noticed my new laptop is getting hella slow wifi connectivity (5MBit or less of my 100MBit service). Where would I begin troubleshooting that?
<we1c0me> topic
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu support
<netlar> I do not have a xorg.conf file, I only have a xorg.conf.failsafe file, is that a problem?
<netlar> Just seems kind of strange to me
<wilee-nilee> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<wilee-nilee> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<subhojit777> I am having trouble in setting up virtual host in apache2 fast-cgi php5-fpm. Please help
<wilee-nilee> !details | subhojit777 for the channel, help means nothing
<ubottu> subhojit777 for the channel, help means nothing: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gxx> host key verification failed, reinstalled the os on the server
<gxx> how to I make my laptop remove the old data of the old os on the server?
<gxx> nevermind
<gxx> found the file I was looking for to delete
<gxx> don't know why we need to keep a log of places we ssh into
<gxx> this aint no dns server
<gxx> no point to have
<subhojit777> I am trying to set up virtual host in apache2 fastcgi php5-fpm. I can access my local web sites through local host. I have followed the instructions given in this link http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts for installing and instructions in this link https://alexcabal.com/installing-apache-mod_fastcgi-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-server-maverick/ for vhost setup. But it is not working for me. I get 430 access denied error w
<subhojit777> hen I try to access vhost.
<FloodBot1> subhojit777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<netlar> Anyway, wish you guys would help
<blazemore> netlar: You don't need xorg.conf but you can put stuff in it if you want
<kboodu> netlar: What's your problem?
<netlar> kboodu: I am trying to follow the instructions in installing the fglrx drivers
<netlar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<netlar> And they talk about backing up the xorg.conf file and then
<netlar> doing sudo aticonfig --initial
<kboodu> netlar: If you don't have an xorg.conf file, you can bypass that step.  Most systems auto configure X for you.
<netlar> kboodu: But I should to that aticonfig step right?
<kboodu> Yes.
<kboodu> netlar: The point of backing up the xorg.conf is IF you had special configuration, you would save it if something went wrong.
<netlar> kboodu: Just concerns me a little since it says that it is creating a fresh xorg.conf file
<gribouille> when using LVM for /, do we have to put /boot on a separate partition?
<kboodu> netlar: Then you could restore it.
<netlar> kboodu: I just had a xorg.conf.failsafe file
<netlar> But I did back that up
<kboodu> netlar: It (the aticonfig) SHOULD generate a new xorg.conf so it loads the driver specific that the aticonfig will use.
<kboodu> netlar: That's ok that you backed it up, but it's unnecessary.
<netlar> kboodu: But in the steps sound like you need to generate the new xorg.conf file yourself before rebooting
<kboodu> Nothing else should touch the "failsafe" version.  (If nothing else, you can copy xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf and reboot / restart X to get a "good" X configuration (with minimal effects)
<kboodu> netlar: the aticonfig will generate a xorg.conf file
<kboodu> netlar: err, SHOULD generate one.  (I don't have that utility).
<netlar> kboodu: It says to run sudo amdconfig --initial before rebooting
<kboodu> netlar: You should run the appropriate command in step 6 before rebooting.
<kboodu> Not sure if you should run aticonfig, amdconfig or which option.  Might require a couple different runs to experiment and get a "good" version.
<netlar> ok
<kboodu> netlar: You might have to reboot to a console to "fix" it if your first attempt doesn't work.
<netlar> kboodu: that is what scares me a little, not sure if something goes wrong how to recover
<kboodu> netlar: Boot to a console only OR press <CTRL><ALT><F1> to start a console session (you can do that now and switch back with <CTRL><ALT><F7>)
<netlar> Ok, well here I go
<kboodu> netlar: Good Luck
<LucidDreamZzZ> hey one thing, when i try to start TF2 i am getting exact same error as before and google is no help
<kboodu> LucidDreamZzZ: What is TF2?
<kboodu> LucidDreamZzZ: And what error do you get?
<LucidDreamZzZ> Failed to create GL context.  Using the latest ppa drivers on the current LTS with intel hd3000
<LucidDreamZzZ> team fortress 2
<LucidDreamZzZ> but i can play other HL game ok
<LucidDreamZzZ> hl2*
<gxx> Should you sudo apt-get update & upgrade daily on an LTS, is it just better to not to any updates to keep your system more stable?
<LucidDreamZzZ> gxx depends i guess
<LucidDreamZzZ> if they are security/network related i would apply them
<gxx> well how do you just apply the security/network ones without them all with update/upgrade?
<kboodu> gxx: Tjat
<kboodu> gxx: That's dependent on how update you want/need to be.
<LucidDreamZzZ> someone else knows better though im pretty sure you can just keep updating
<kboodu> LucidDreamZzZ: I'm seeing a message on teh steam community from Jul 11 about this
<LucidDreamZzZ> really??
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok imma have a look
<kboodu> LucidDreamZzZ: I googled TF2 "failed to create gl context"
<kboodu> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864973123149397753/
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah exactly
<gxx> mainly on a system, that is a daily desktop, home-use, private network, that needs to be stable and not have problems
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok great thank you
<kboodu> That was first hit.  There are others.  ;)
<kboodu> gxx: It's all on how comfortable you are.  I do frequent updates on my work laptop, home desktop and home servers (usually daily to a couple times a week).
<kboodu> So it's up to you....
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah.. ok i was hoping for something intel specific but may be a clue it has nothing to do
<kboodu> LucidDreamZzZ: But they seem to reference LTS 12.04.2
 * kboodu wonders if some patch is interfering with TF2.
<gxx> I'm just worried that I'll end up doing an update/updrade one day and just have massive problems, making the system unstable, and requiring to reload the OS
<daya> gxx: which version are you upgrading
<kboodu> gxx: Hmm.  That would be a pretty rare occurrence.  You'd have had to have done something pretty unique to cause that I think
<gxx> the LTS
<gxx> 12.04
<netlar> I think I have a problem , I cannot run the aticonfig
<daya> gxx: yeah I am doing the same,
<kboodu> gxx: Standard systems are tested pretty carefully to ensure no impact occurs.
<LucidDreamZzZ> hey some guy in that exact post has intel graphics, so this might be help.  kboodu thank you very much
<kboodu> LucidDreamZzZ: np.
<netlar> kboodu: It did not create the xorg.conf file
<daya> gxx: LTS 10.04 to 12.04 with Alternate CD
<gxx> I've just had problems after problems with 13.04 being unstable, people here said I had a hardware problem
<kboodu> netlar: Did you create it as root?
<netlar> I did it as sudo
<kboodu> and no file was generated?  hmmm.
<gxx> but when I switch to linux mint LTS, everything was stable, and then switched to 12.04 ubuntu LTS
<daya> gxx: whats your upgrade method, do-release-upgrade?
<kboodu> gxx: Are you having a specific problem, or jsut asking the question?
<gxx> They sent me to the the hadware channel, saying I might have a had ssd or motherboard issue, and from what I grathered, it wasn't a hardware problem, but 13.04 causing all the problems
<netlar> kboodu: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<gxx> just asking question
<netlar> that is the message I go
<netlar> got
<gxx> on what will be the most stable
<kboodu> netlar: Maybe you don't have an ATI card.  Did you try the amdconfig option?
<netlar> kboodu: Yes both
<netlar> I have an Radeon HD 7750
<gxx> Things I can do or not do (like updates) to keep my system stable, not asking for help about relating to problems, just giving examples
<kboodu> netlar: Waht about aticonfig ---adapter=all
<netlar> kboodu: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<kboodu> gxx: Again, it's a matter of prference.  Or you could hold off on installing an update and see if anyone in the community raises an issue.
<LucidDreamZzZ> i dont think this is Ubuntu bug
<kboodu> netlar...Is your video card supported for the drviers?
<LucidDreamZzZ> probably Valve
<netlar> I have no idea kboodu
<kboodu> netlar: What version of Ubuntu again?
<netlar> 13.04
<gxx> How likely, if I do no updates/upgrades from a fresh LTS install, am I really be at risk security wise of 'spryware' or being hacked on a home private network?
<daya> I have upgraded 10.04 to 12.04 (LTS), with Alternate CD, but it doesn't upgrade the kernel , is there any option in the cdrom upgrade to upgrade the kernel too.
<xmetal> i have just re-tried Mint 14 (last one i tried was identical to Ubuntu ... about the time of 9.04)
<xmetal> i am very impressed
<g0d1ess> how code it be?
<g0d1ess> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<g0d1ess> it should upgrade your kernel
<kboodu> netlar: What driver did you want to use?  Proprietary?
<gxx> kboodu: How likely, if I do no updates/upgrades from a fresh LTS install, am I really be at risk security wise of 'spryware' or being hacked on a home private network? Such has a website with spyware or being hacked?
<daya> g0d1ess: But I am in need for offline upgrade, so seeking the way from the cdrom upgrade itself
<netlar> kboodu: I want to use the open source, but been having some problems
<xmetal> i would put Mint on my old laptop but i cant get the dang thing to boot anything via USB (the internal cd/dvd drive is bad too)
<kboodu> gxx: That really depends on your usage.
<netlar> kboodu: screen freezes , not often but it does
<kboodu> netlar: Screen freezes with Proprietary or Open Source?
<netlar> kboodu: sometiems I get the low graphics message when I boot too
<netlar> kboodu: with the open source
<daya> g0d1ess: any idea?
<gxx> kboodu: could you give me examples of things I would do that could put me at risk, I mean, are people really wasting their time coding spyware on websites for ubuntu, or a hacker to waste time hacking a linux machine, when most people are using windows and are easier?
<dr_willis> xmetal:  Mint has its own support channels.
<FileAComplaint> anyway of getting ubuntu 12.04 to boot and run via external HD?
<kboodu> netlar: Hmm.  Sounds like it is an issue with that driver.
<kboodu> netlar: But not 100% positive.  Searches are inconsistent regardign where the issue is.
<dr_willis> FileAComplaint:  it can work that way.
<netlar> kboodu: Well I have read that Mesa is still a work in progress for that card
<kboodu> gxx: It depends on the websites you visit.
<dr_willis> FileAComplaint:  install same as to an internal  hd.
<kboodu> no system is 100% secure and there are zero day exploits.  You can go a couple of weeks without patching (maybe).  You have to weigh risks
<kboodu> netlar: PM?
<lolcat> kboodu: zfs has NEVER had any zero day exploits
<gxx> basic websites, no shady stuff really, I just have a hard time believing someone would code spyware for like 0.01% of computers that run linux, vs the 99% of computers running windows
<netlar> Sure
<kboodu> gxx: Agreed
<aeon-ltd> gxx: also it may work as a surprise attack
<g0d1ess> MSG daya download the newest kernel in www.kernel.org
<aeon-ltd> gxx: general public used to think macs were really secure now they are less so, let's say steam + maybe a linux steammbox gets released then linux users increase = more potential targets
<gordonjcp> gxx: what's far more likely is that people write malware that runs in the browser
<gxx> I think if I have a good firewall then I shouldn't have a problem, why types of firewalls are people running infront of ubuntu/linux computers? Are firewalls worth the effort for the seriuty advantages then just having linx with no firewall?
<kboodu> gxx: OpenWRT.  :)
<gordonjcp> gxx: in general Linux computers connected directly to the Internet vastly outnumber Windows machines, and there doesn't seem to be a real problem
<gordonjcp> gxx: you don't need a firewall unless you're doing something deeply odd
<gordonjcp> gxx: are you running a server?
<gxx> gordonjcp: yea I know most web servers are running linux/debian but they tend to have professionals that keep it safe
<gxx> I'm not running a server outside of my lan, I have servers in my lan I play around with, but nothing anyone on the internet can connect to
<kboodu> gxx: Any firewall / router should add a good level of protection for you.  It MAY NOT be necessary.  But YOU have to weigh the risks
<gxx> I have a few raspberry pies for sandboxes, and  a few other older desktops, but nothing that I'm running on where users can connect
<lolcat> gxx: You dont need professionals
<gordonjcp> gxx: so if you're behind a NAT router - like any perfectly ordinary home broadband router - you do not need a firewall
<gordonjcp> gxx: at that, you don't need one on Windows either
<lolcat> gordonjcp: That is not true
<gordonjcp> lolcat: what's not true?
<lolcat> a NAT router offers virtually NO protection
<gordonjcp> lolcat: uhm
<lolcat> Consumer routers are usually full of poorley written outdated software
<gordonjcp> lolcat: you cannot see any device behind it from the Internet
<lolcat> Id strongly urge anyone using NAT to stop, and use proper routing and protectiong
<gordonjcp> lolcat: [citation needed]
<lolcat> gordonjcp: Security through obscurity
<gordonjcp> no, security through *not having a path to the target device*
<gordonjcp> it's pretty simple
<gxx> I was thinking if its worth the money to build a router, get something with a ivy bridge celeron/ dual nics motherboard computer to run pfsence (whatever its called) as a router/firewall
<gordonjcp> gxx: overkill
<gordonjcp> gxx: what have you got lying around
<gordonjcp> gxx: the only advantage to using a modernish machine for that would be power consumption - get a wee 10W Atom board or something
<gxx> Anything I have laying around uses too much power to run 24/7, I have two raspbery pis, but they only offer 100mb nic which is slow, plus they only have one nic
<lolcat> gxx: Ivy bridge on a router, that is SO silly
<kboodu> gxx: A second NIC can be added through USB
<gxx> well, its a $80 motherboard, that has a celeron ivy bridge cpu, with dual nics
<kboodu> gxx: But now we're moving OT.
<gordonjcp> 100M ethernet is fine
<gxx> yea, but the nics are only 100mb, I have a 30mb connection, and pretty sure it won't be able to handle the traffic or speed
<dr_willis> Too bad the  raspberry pi  don't have better specs.   :)
<gordonjcp> gxx: how fast is your Internet connection?
<gxx> 30
<gxx> 35*
<gxx> With downloads maxing at about 4.5mbs
<gordonjcp> gxx: so you don't actually need more than a 100M ethernet port, for the red interface...
<gordonjcp> the *real* problem with the Raspberry Pi is that its onboard ethernet is really a USB device, and it's slow as balls
<gxx> We have a few users, maxing out our connection with gaming/downloads/etc alot of the time, and I think a raspberry pi will end up slowing down after a few hours of maxing out
<neo2> What happens in Ubuntu when you start a program which takes more ram than what's available?
<kboodu> Lets stay on topic please
<dr_willis> ! Swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<gordonjcp> neo2: eventually you start to use more and more swap space on disk, and things slow down
<aeon-ltd> gordonjcp: why would they design the rpi like that? did they not think having 3 usb io would cause bottlenecks?
<gordonjcp> neo2: when you've run out of RAM *and* swap space, something gets chosen to be taken out the back of the farm and shot.
<neo2> ubottu, gordonjcp, my experience is things get frozen until many programs get evaporated and the desktop is flushed as well..
<gordonjcp> aeon-ltd: cost, and part count
<neo2> gordonjcp, how poetic :P
<Guerrilla_> if i have an i7 processor and 8 gigs ddr3 ram
<Guerrilla_> is swap file necessary?
<Guerrilla_> not to mention a pretty beasty ATI radeon GPU
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: it's a good idea to have it
<Guerrilla_> well i don't did i fail
<Guerrilla_> just installed
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: you didn't set up a swap space?
<neo2> Guerrilla_, allocate some 1GB swap...
<Guerrilla_> is there a way to do that in lubuntu somewhere?
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: it's not trivially easy
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: you need to resize an existing partition to make some room, create a swap partition and add it
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: there's documentation on the wiki on how to do that though
<Guerrilla_> should i add it to the root folder
<Guerrilla_> i set my root, where i installed lubuntu to about 10gigs of space
<gordonjcp> no, it's a seperate partition and hasn't got a filesystem you can mount
<tasos77> hello
<Guerrilla_> and then i have home folder
<Guerrilla_> for the remainder
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: hah, you've got pretty near as much RAM as disk
<Nahiyan> Does ubuntu have curl by default?
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: don't worry about it for now.  If stuff starts acting really weird, consider adding it
<Guerrilla_> when i open the taks manager im not even using a whole gig of ram
<tasos77> i installed ubuntu an i have a question
<Guerrilla_> so far im at 902MB of 7977 MB
<kboodu> tasos77: Ask your question
<Guerrilla_> im thinking i'll be fine without it tbh
<Nahiyan> I normally use lie 400MB
<Nahiyan> like*
<Nahiyan> without a browser
<gordonjcp> Guerrilla_: I've got 4GB, about 0.5GB free and about 300k in swap
<Guerrilla_> im streaming a two hour long video
<tasos77> my computer has 2 partitions
<Nahiyan> dammit chromium :P
<gordonjcp> later, all
<Nahiyan> gordonjcp, bye
<tasos77> the linux swap
<kboodu> gordonjcp: Later
<tasos77> and the ext4
<Nahiyan> gordonjcp, he means never
<Nahiyan> (it's a trap)
<Guerrilla_> i was under the impression that with 8 gigs of ddr3 i'll be fine with no swap file
<tasos77> i want to resize ext4 to create and one ntfs partition
<kboodu> Guerrilla_: You may be.  Depends on what you run and how much RAM you're using (not buffers..those will be freed by the OS as needed)
<tasos77> can i do this?
<Guerrilla_> cool
<Nahiyan> tasos77, you'll have to reboot into a LiveCD like ubuntu's installer
<aeon-ltd> tasos77: using gparted
<Guerrilla_> well im waiting for a game called shroud of the avatar
<Guerrilla_> and something tells me that it wont even max my ram out
<wilee-nilee> Guerrilla_, No hibernate is all and use.
<Guerrilla_> when i start playing
<kboodu> wilee-nilee: +1
<Guerrilla_> yeah i don't hybernate
<Guerrilla_> i just lock screen
<bazhang> tasos77, do NOT attempt this on a running system. thus the reason for a LIVE cd
<tasos77> can i use ubuntu iso disk???
<tasos77> with the option try ubuntu
<bazhang> tasos77, yes. the LIVE cd
<wilee-nilee> tasos77, You have to boot it, you can from grub if you have no discs or usb's
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<libin> hello~~everyone~
<dagjomar_> d
<libin> I can't connet to my PC  with putty...
<tasos77> bazhand i asked if i can do this with ubuntu disc not the live cd
<dr_willis> libin:  you do have a ssh server installed?
<dr_willis> tasos77:  the ubuntu desktiop cd is a live cd.
<dr_willis> gparted also has its own   live cd.  which is smaller then a ubuntu cd.
<bazhang> tasos77, the ubuntu cd = live cd
<tasos77> ok asks cause i already have ubuntu disk
<dr_willis> the ubuntu desktop cd - may or may not include gparted by default.. i dont recall. if not you can easially install it.
<bazhang> tasos77, yes, we told you that several times now
<bazhang> it does
<dr_willis> and you WILL want to be sure the filesystems you are messing with are UNMOUNTED befor trying to use gparted on them
<bazhang> the installer removes it upon installation
<libin> My operating system is Ubuntu 13.04   ,I can 't connect to it with ssh tools. What should I do?
<dr_willis> libin:  you did install the ssh server?
<tasos77> what is ynmounted?
<dr_willis> !mount | tasos77
<ubottu> tasos77: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<libin> <dr_willis>  yes
<dr_willis> you do not resize or 'partion' a filesystem thats in use (mounted)
<libin> libin@libin-H61-S3:/etc$ sudo  netstat -nap |grep -i sshd
<libin> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      811/sshd
<libin> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      811/sshd
<dr_willis> libin:  can you do a 'ssh locallhost;' on the server?
<dr_willis> oops no ;
<tasos77> i want to resize ext4 partition
<dr_willis> tasos77:  so use the Ubuntu live cd,  or the gparted live cd.. and resize it..
<libin> <dr_willis>   yes,I can connect .'ssh locallhost;' on the server
<dr_willis> where is this ext4 normally mounted to tasos77 ?
<dr_willis> libin:  and the machine using putty is where exactly?
<emx> how do i add a directory to nautilus / "places"? CTRL+D doesn't do the trick.
<dr_willis> local lan?  internet?
<libin> local lan
<vnwildman> tasos77: may use resize2fs
<emx> local lan, local local area network...? ;)
<libin> I want to know  what firewall used by Ubuntu 13.04
<dr_willis> libin:  and you are giving putty the IP# od the ssh server?
<nathanbz> can you order by case ?
<dr_willis> libin:  none is tiurned on by default
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<nathanbz> so like case x = y field1 else field2 ?
<Slart> !firewall | libin
<ubottu> libin: please see above
<nathanbz> so sort by field1 if x =y else sort by field2 ?
<Slart> oops
<libin> how to disable the firewall
<dr_willis> libin:  its NOT enabled by default.. did you enable it?
<libin> no
<dr_willis> libin:  can the windows machine pintg the ip# of the linux box?
<dr_willis> ping
<tasos77> ok i used ubuntu cd and have opened gparted
<Galixy> hey
<libin> I'm sorry
<libin> Can't ping  Ubuntu host...
<dr_willis> libin:  you did use the ip#? not the hostname?
<libin> use ip
<dr_willis> can the linux box ping the windows pc? can both ping the router  and outside websites?
<libin> libin@libin-H61-S3:/etc$ ping 192.168.0.134
<libin> PING 192.168.0.134 (192.168.0.134) 56(84) bytes of data.
<libin> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.134: icmp_req=1 ttl=128 time=85.0 ms
<libin> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.134: icmp_req=2 ttl=128 time=2.80 ms
<FloodBot1> libin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arashi> I have some questions, but I warn that I'm a n00b. I believe I'm running 11.04 and I keep getting stuck on purple screen. Whenever I try recovery mode, my comp freezes after "loading initial ramdisk". And yes, I started with Windows @.@ .
<dr_willis> linux can ping windows, windows cant ping linux... points to the windows firewall blocking stufff to me...
<Arashi> hmm... I'll try to get into my Windows partition and see if I can fix anything with that
<dr_willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<libin> But  my windows  can ping other linux server ...
<dr_willis> Arashi:  i suggest  either upgradeing if you can, or a clean install of a newer release.
<dr_willis> libin:  can the 2 linux boxs ssh to each other?
<libin> ubuntu can ssh other.
<libin> CentOS can't ssh Ubuntu
<dr_willis> double check your firewall - be sure it has no rules..    'sudo iptables --list'   ( i recall)
<libin> problems occurred in the ubuntu PC ,I guess.
<dr_willis> and what error does centos give>
<dr_willis> ssh -vvv linuxbox     should give some verbose error info
<libin> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.61 port 22: No route to host
<dr_willis> hmm. whats the ip of the centos box?
<Wh1plash> If you ifconfig it what does it show?
<libin> 192.168.0.163
<libin> The same network.
<Guerrilla_> if  i were to go to the ATI radeon website, would it help me setup the dual monitor thingy
<dr_willis> and the ip of the linux bix IS in fact 192.168.0.61/
<Guerrilla_> at the moment on a fresh install of lubuntu 64bit, it just mirrors itself
<steveccc> hi all - whats the best way to sync 1 hard disk with a backup one (this is a data disk and not the os partition). I dont want live mirroring but to be able to connect it periodically to sync files
<timfrost> libin: all netmask 255.255.255.0?
<libin> yes,IP addr is OK.
<dr_willis> Guerrilla_:  There are ati/fglrx drivers in the repos.. better to try those first. befor trying the drivers from teh ati web site
<Guerrilla_> so do a synaptic package for ati
<Wh1plash> I came into this late but iptables has been checked and verified that the ssh rules are in place?
<Guerrilla_> drivers?? dr_willis
<libin> I guess ubuntu firewall stop it.
<dr_willis> Guerrilla_:  yes....
<Guerrilla_> kk thanks man
<Wh1plash> if you can ssh in the console to localhost then it sounds like a firewall issue
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<libin> <Wh1plash>  yes,Ubuntu use iptables?
<dr_willis> double check your firewall - be sure it has no rules..    'sudo iptables --list'       <---------------- libin   yes.. it can.
<dr_willis> ufw and gufw are a front end to the iptables commands.
<Wh1plash> libin: Yep
<Wh1plash> As dr_willis said ufw and gufw are useful and make things much easier
<libin> <dr_willis>  There are no rules
<dr_willis> sudo iptables --flush                  cleans out all rules. :) but  thats about the extent of my firewall-fu-skiolls
<Guerrilla_> dr_willis, when i go to synaptic package manager there is a few xserver-xorg-video-ati things that are already checked, does that mean i already have them?
<Wh1plash> if you do a sudo ufw status what do you see?
<aeon-ltd> iptables commands are a pain to remember though
<gurpinder> hi!! I accidently deleted my .deb files in  /var/cache/apt/archives/. Is there any way to recover these. Please Help!!!
<dr_willis> Guerrilla_:  yes. but the FGLRX drivers are repackaged from teh ati site, its whats needed for full use of many ati cards. the  'addational-drivers' tool is normally used to install the fglrx drivers
<libin> libin@libin-H61-S3:/etc$ sudo ufw
<libin> ERROR: not enough args
<dr_willis> 'sudo uft status'
<aeon-ltd> you forgot status
<Guerrilla_> dr_willis, should i search for FGLRX drivers
<libin> libin@libin-H61-S3:/etc$ sudo ufw status
<libin> 状态：不活动
<libin> Do you understand Chinese?
<libin> dr_willis
<dr_willis> Guerrilla_:  you shoul be using the 'addational-drivers' tool  like the guides say.    Depending on your  rlease the tool may be in a tab under the 'software-sources' tool. or runable via 'jockey-gtk'
<vnwildman> libin: $ LANG=C sudo ufw status
<libin> inactive
<gurpinder> hello.. Please can anyone help me!!  I accidently deleted my .deb files in  /var/cache/apt/archives/. Is there any way to recover these. Please Help!!!
<Wh1plash> libin: sudo ufw enable
<dr_willis> cant just rranslate one line to us  :)
<Wh1plash> sudo ufw allow ssh
<timfrost> gurpinder: that shouldn't be a problem - that is where apt stores .deb files before installing them.  apt will fetch an y required files again
<dr_willis> gurpinder:  use apt-get to redownload them basically
<libin> Has been added.
<gurpinder> timfrost: actually , I want to copy a  .deb file from there to my USM drive.But its empty!!
<dr_willis> gurpinder:  use apt-get to redownload the package !!!!!!!
<Guerrilla_> okay dr_willis, i just changed to Using video driver for the amd graphics accelerators from fglrx (proprietary)
<Guerrilla_> was that the right decision?
<dr_willis> if you want touse the fglrx drivers.. yes
<Guerrilla_> that's what i'll need for dual monitor setup correct?
<Guerrilla_> thanks again bro
<dr_willis> I dont use ati.. it may or may not be needed.
<dr_willis> bbl
<Guerrilla_> kk
<Guerrilla_> well trial and error is linux
<Guerrilla_> lol
<Guerrilla_> ill get it working
<Guerrilla_> thanks for the info boss man
<FloodBot1> Guerrilla_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gurpinder> dr_willis: Thank you . But couldn't get what that means... do you maen apt get * package ??
<Guerrilla_> yeah
<Guerrilla_> how do i check pms from xchat
<dustindikes> :quit
<Guerrilla_> sorry bro, i dunno how to see my privates
<wilee-nilee> Guerrilla_, Should show in panel I believe, I have that off.
<Guerrilla_> it's weird, i have to click users, in the bottom left hand corner just to see the chatroom list of people
<vnwildman> gurpinder: try http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec to recovery del file
<Guerrilla_> it said that somebody pmed me
<wilee-nilee> vnwildman, Your suggesting to run testdisk for a lost deb?
<Guerrilla_> but it didnt show up on the sidebar underneath #ubuntu
<pagios_> ello, how can i make a modprobe card=2 when rebooting , the kernel is doing a modprobe card=19 by default would like to overwrite that
<gurpinder> vnwildman:  Thank you, but i think its something different. that software is still there in my system . the thing is that i can't just find my .deb file in that path:- /var/cache/apt/archives/
<libin_> <dr_willis>   Thank you for your help.
<wilee-nilee> gurpinder, If you know the name and it does not return by running a update, debs are on the web if you know the name quite often.
<dr_willis> gurpinder:  once you install the .deb  you dont need the   .deb file any more... it will get auto cleaned out after a time
<dr_willis> apt-get has a download option  if you know the package name
<gurpinder> Okay, thank you all. but if i wanna copy  .deb file from one system to  another. how can I do that then ??
<aeon-ltd> gurpinder: cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. I started a transfer across two computers via samba a couple of days ago, using Thunar file manager. I canceled. It still appears to be in the process of cancelling, two days later.
<aeon-ltd> gurpinder: use to tab to autocomplete and reduce errors
<dr_willis> gurpinder:  on a small lan, you may want to set up an apt-cacher-ng server on  one machine, and let it cache allthe packages/downloads for the rest of the lan
<huzoubache> 我来了
<gurpinder> aeon-ltd,dr_willis,  I ran a command : dpkg --get-selections.  It says youtube-dl is already installed in your system. But I can't find a complete .deb package anywhere in my system!!
<blazemore> Could anyone explain the difference between the nvidia-310 (recommended), nvidia-310-updates and nvidia-313-updates? I'm not used to nVidia (only fglrx) and my instinct is just to go with the latest one
<Jordan_U> gurpinder: That's normal.
<Karven> Anyone on line ?
<ikonia> Karven: many people
<dr_willis> its over 9000!  well on the server..
<aeon-ltd> it seems weird people ask to check
<dr_willis> then leave.  ;-)
<Karven> :-)
<qwebirc2047> test
<dr_willis> test passed
<Wh1plash> Solid C
<dr_willis> č?
<Wh1plash> That too
<Kartagis> anyone worked with aegisub?
<Guest50584> I need a windows to linux translation, what's the equivalent to Start>run
<Guest50584> i just want to start vlc without leaving a terminal open.. i'm aware of ctrl z
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<MagePsycho> #!/bin/bash
<MagePsycho> PROJECTNAME=secret
<MagePsycho> echo $PROJECTNAME
<MagePsycho> echo $PROJECTNAME-$(date +"%Y-%m-%d")
<FloodBot1> MagePsycho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MagePsycho> 2nd one deosn't work why?
<Mathisen> ehm.. Guest50584 runing a command in the terminal
<Kartagis> Guest50584: try alt+f2
<DJones> Guest50584: You can do Alt & F2
<Guest50584> cool cool thank you
<Kartagis> Guest50584: I thought VLC had a GUI, which you can point and click
<MagePsycho>  echo $PROJECTNAME-$(date +"%Y-%m-%d") is not printing project name
<Znoosey> irssi-mike: if you really want to run it from command line you can end the command with &
<Karven> How to change the size of the swap partition?
<DJones> MagePsycho: If thats a bash script you may be better asking in #bash (could be ##bash)
<Kartagis> MagePsycho: it does for me. did you maybe forget to export PROJECTNAME?
<MagePsycho> #!/bin/bash
<MagePsycho> PROJECTNAME=secret
<aeon-ltd> Karven: gparted
<irssi-mike> Znoosey: that's one i used to know
<irssi-mike> Znoosey: ty
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: ask in #bash too
<Karven> I can't install gparted.
<Karven> It says:Source can't be used.
<shahan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883477/
<berryciderspider> guys i've just got a new desktop (Radeon 7750, AMD FX), didn't come with an os so i installed ubuntu, tried to run TF2 and im getting glitched output (semi repeating sound, really laggy graphics. I assume this is due to the graphics card (driver issue)?, although im not certain. The pc came with an amd driver, but it seems to be for windows (exe). What are you thoughts?
<shahan> some packages are not downloading
<keithjasper> interesting hack related question. I have a new install ubuntu 12.04 install, which I know the username and password for (not super user) and I forgot to install SSHd on it, its in my datacenter, can I some how hack it to install SSH?
<aeon-ltd> keithjasper: not suspicious at all...
<keithjasper> aeon-ltd: yea I know :(
<keithjasper> its 10 miles away from me without remote hands lol
<shahan> I am using the Main Server
<ActionParsnip> keithjasper: you'll need a smarthands request
<ActionParsnip> keithjasper: is there any remote access?
<keithjasper> bugger lol thats what I thought … time for a drive later. I was supposed to install ssh but managed to forget
<keithjasper> ok… lets switch it up a bit, how can i make a custom install script for ubuntu so that it automatically installs certain packages. :) so I don't make the mistake in future :)
<tasos77> how can i unmount a partition?
<ActionParsnip> keithjasper: sure, you can use a bash script
<keithjasper> amount /mountedfolder
<ActionParsnip> tasos77: sudo umount /mont/point
<tasos77> ok
<keithjasper> ActionParsnip: would I install this script separately, or would it be built in to auto run during installtion
<babinlonston> Have 3 ubuntu servers all those ubuntu servers want to be backuped whole system not only filesystem  , and i want to be moved to a centos server were we use it as a file server , Ubuntu server have the IP address 192.168.1.55, 192.168.1.52,192.168.1.50 it want to be backuped in 192.168.1.15 /home/sysadmin/backup, And how can i restore it if there is a server crash
<ActionParsnip> keithjasper: just copy it over somehow and run it, or put it on a persistance if you use USB to install
<Skullclown> hey, I did a dist-upgrade on a headless ubuntu desktop server and now when connecting via xrdp and using Chromium, everything is purple. the colors are distorted and it's purple/pink-ish. this only happens on Chromium and Chrome. on Firefox and Midori, everything works fine - except for Flash. when there's Flash on the page, that flash part is distorted purple/pink as well and the image jumps
<Skullclown> all over the place, it's broken.
<Skullclown> I'm not the best at linux but I've obviously already tried reinstalling the browsers + flash plugin, also removing all plugins and using clean browsers
<Walex> Skullclown: that's a very bizarre situation.
<keithjasper> ActionParsnip: yea it would be on a USB stick so ideally want to build it into installed, something similar to RedHar Kickstart
<tasos77> not working
<Skullclown> Walex: it is. I did not expect it and I can't fix it
<Walex> Skullclown: are you sure it is not just a compression artifact?
<tasos77> i write sudo umount /dev/sda6
<Walex> Skullclown: the other possibility is some sort of weird OpenGL thing
<tasos77> and says not found
<Skullclown> Walex: absolutely sure, it's near impossible
<keithjasper> tasos77: no   - amount /place/where/dev/sda6/is/mounted
<keithjasper> umount*
<Skullclown> Walex: Chrome and Chromium are both entirely bugged, even the UI is purple/pink, but Firefox's UI is fine, only Flash doesn't work on Firefox
<tasos77> ??
<Walex> Skullclown: it is not a browser issue, it is either a virtual X server issue or a remote protocol access issue
<tasos77> place where?
<Walex> Skullclown: the 'dist-upgrade' probably upgraded the virtual X server
<Skullclown> Walex: but isn't it weird that it only happens on these browsers? in this specific cases?
<keithjasper> tasos77: if /dev/sda6 is mounted at /tmp you would do - sudo mount /tmp    check you mount command to see where it is mounted
<Skullclown> these *
<Walex> Skullclown: different browsers use different rendering approaches.
<berryciderspider> guys i've just got a new desktop (Radeon 7750, AMD FX), didn't come with an os so i installed ubuntu, tried to run TF2 and im getting glitched output (semi repeating sound, really laggy graphics. I assume this is due to the graphics card (driver issue)?, although im not certain. The pc came with an amd driver, but it seems to be for windows (exe). What are you thoughts?
<aeon-ltd> Walex: even for the UI? nothing is shared?
<Skullclown> Walex: I do have a list of packages that was upgraded, want me to link them?
<keithjasper> berryciderspider: ATI website for latest linux drivers?
<aeon-ltd> berryciderspider: install drivers? try all options
<Walex> aeon-ltd: yes, even for the UI. It could be the app uses XRENDER/GLX for everything
<Walex> berryciderspider: almost certaintly your graphics are not being ccelerated.
<nomike> hi
<keithjasper> berryciderspider: also are you using WINE to run TF2 or do you have the linux native installed?
<tasos77> i wrote sudo mount /tmp
<Walex> berryciderspider: I have a 7850 with the proper AMD/ATi accelerated drivers, and I cannot play TF2 because the drivers don't have some moderately obscure OpenGL feature that the Source engine needs. I can play HL-era games though.
<tasos77> and did nothing
<Skullclown> Walex: I had to search through dpkg.log to find the packages because I didn't think of writing down all packages that would be upgraded.. since I thought it would go fine, like always
<Skullclown> Walex: but here goes http://pastebin.com/JrYH1NXv
<tasos77> at gparted iwant to delete partition /den/sda6
<berryciderspider> keithjasper: how can i accelerate it?
<keithjasper> berryciderspider: installing the official ATI drivers
<Walex> berryciderspider: however as <keithjasper> says you might want to try the MS-Windows version of Steam under GNU/Linux using Wine. I use Crossover which is Wine with some nicer packaging and GUI.
<tasos77> what write in terminal to unmount it?
<nomike> I have a local workstation in my office and I'm looking for a way to use it remote. I have access to it via SSH when using another host as jumpstation which serves well for most purposes (I'm a unix sysadmin). But when I need to access internal websites or use our ticketing tool I need to have some kind of remote console.
<Walex> nomike: thanks for letting us know.
<berryciderspider> Walex: ok ill give that a shot
<nomike> I enabled Remote-Desktop sharing and at the moment I'm using VNC to connect to it, but as my computer in work has two big screens and at home I only have a 12" Thinkpad this is very uncomfortable.
<nomike> Do you have any better solution for that?
<Skullclown> Walex: could you look through the package list to see if you can find anything? At this point, any help is really appreciated.
<Walex> nomike: sure, just create a new virtual session with the right siz
<Walex> Skullclown: I looked at the package list and there is no X or Chromium or xrdp upgrade, so it might be a compression artifact
<Walex> Skullclown: or perhaps you have in a different way enabled some kind of "cute" graphics option
<berryciderspider> Walex: just to check, are these the right drivers? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Walex> pwd
<Skullclown> Walex: I didn't change anything aside from dist-upgrade, nothing at all (except for apt-get update right before that).
<Walex> berryciderspider: depends what you mean by "right". If use the Ubuntu-packaged drivers
<Walex> Skullclown: hard to believe....
<Walex> Skullclown: also, why are you using 'xrdb' and not VNC on a virtual screen
<nomike> oops....whatever..
<Skullclown> Walex: well, it's true..
<Nanor> Hi, I installed a package when I wasn't in a virtualenv, how can I remove it?
<Walex> berryciderspider: there are very nice pages that explain which drivers to use for Steam/TF2 under GNU/Linux.
<Walex> berryciderspider: there are very nice pages that explain which drivers to use for Steam/TF2 under Ubuntu specifi cally
<nomike> Walex, the problem is that I'm also running VMWare Player with a WIndows 7 VM on my Workstation beacause I need to run some software which is windows only (e.g. ticketing tool)
<Skullclown> Walex: I don't know? As I said, I'm not the best with Linux so I just installed xrdp following a tutorial. When connecting to xrdp, it's via sesman-Xvnc in the dropdown, default choice
<nomike> So if I open a new session, the Windows VM will still reside on the old one on the local screen
<urbanslug> Anyone recommend a channel which I can ask about software development in general
<abetusk> I updated some packages and afterwards it asked me to reboot.  Now it just gives me a dark screen and hangs.  I can boot into recovery mode but anything else just freezes the machine.  I think I have 12.04 installed.  Any suggestions would be welcome
<nomike> Isn't there something like Remote Desktop? So when you login remotely you just hijack the current local session and it get's adapted to the rdesktop-viewers window size? Something like M$ is doing in Windows?
<Walex> berryciderspider: look for the x-swat x-updates repo instructions
<Walex> nomike: yes, VNC, and you can create virtual X sessions of the size you want
<urbanslug> Anyone recommend a channel which I can ask about software development
<nomike> I know, but how do I transfer a program running on a local X session to a new VNC-X-Session
<Walex> nomike: you cannot...
<nomike> urbanslug, do you have a general question or is it language dependend? In the latter case I would reccomend #c++, #python, #java, etc.
<Walex> nomike: however, if you use the 'xvnc' session you can share your existing X session, but then it will be full size.
<Skullclown> Walex: is xrdp not a good option? Or is VNC just that much better? xrdp is easy because it works with remote desktop (windows), does that also work with VNC?
<irssi-mike> nomike: doesn't have to be linux either, used to use Putty on my windows laptop to control my playstation with x session
<urbanslug> nomike general
<urbanslug> nomike are you a dev? Maybe you can help.
<Ben64> !alis | urbanslug
<Walex> urbanslug: this is not the right channel.
<Walex> urbanslug: if you have web-related devel questions try #web
<nomike> All my system's run on linux. My Office workstationnormaly too, but I installed linux and converted the windows to a VM. I hate working with that unergonomic OS...
<Ben64> is the bot down?
<ubottu> urbanslug: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DJones> urbanslug: If its UBuntu specific maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Ben64> there we go, much lagged
<DJones> Ben64: Just a go slow :)
<Walex> Skullclown: both 'xrdp' and VNC do a nice job, but there are corner cases.
<Walex> Skullclown:  if one does something strange, try the other.
<nomike> how about FreeNX? Is this worth trying?
<Walex> nomike: it is rather faster but far more complicated
<nomike> btw. What's this remote login feature lightdm offers?
<Walex> nomike: Skullclown: one of the advantages of VNC is that is comes with a native VNC/X server so you can run a virtual X session remotely. of the size you want
<Walex> nomike: don't know but sounds like XDMCP
<anonee> hi, I'm trying to add a bookmark using the Bookmarks menu or by pressing Ctrl+D but to no avail... (nautilus 3.4.2 in GNOME 3.4 fallback mode) can you please help me?
<nomike> XDMCP would be a preferred option (if it's over SSH it's encrypted and compressed, so that's no problem) but I think it was abandoned some releases ago, wasn't it?
<samertm> hmmm
<samertm> does ubuntu detect plugged in microphones automatically?
<Walex> Skullclown: I am saying corner case/compression/... because Unity etc. under Ubuntu rely critically on accelerated OpenGL/XRENDER/GLX and that can be difficult to provide remotely in a nice way.
<nomike> samertm, depends on the hardware but generally yes
<anonee> yes it does samertm
<samertm> kk thx
<Walex> nomike: XDCMP is not a remote graphics protocol, it is a remote management protocol for X sessions.
<anonee> hi, I'm trying to add a bookmark using the Bookmarks menu or by pressing Ctrl+D but to no avail... (nautilus 3.4.2 in GNOME 3.4 fallback mode) can you please help me?
<Walex> nomike: it relies on the X protocol over the  network to do the remote login.
<nomike> I know, I've used it in the past. In GDM you could select an option to connect to a remote host, enter a hostname/IP and then you where presented with that host's GDM greeter
<Guerrilla_> So i've got the my dual monitor setup to actually not mirror each other finally
<Guerrilla_> but now i have a watermark in the lower right hand corner that says AMD unsupported hardware
<Guerrilla_> i have an ati radeon Radeon HD 5750
<Guerrilla_> GPU , any suggestions,
<Guerrilla_> perhaps i have the wrong driver?
<nomike> What I'm doing at the moment is to login to my WS using VNC and the first thing I do is open the system settings and enable screen mirroring. Then i'm able to work.
<Walex> Skullclown: Chromium IIRC also uses OpenGL as mentioned: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Chromium-gets-GPU-acceleration-1069131.html
<Tim2> hi
<Walex> Guerrilla_: it depends entirely on which version of which AMD/ATi driver you have installed
<Guerrilla_> ah, well i installed lubuntu the 64 bit version
<Walex> nomike: sure, in that way your VNC session is the same as your console X session, including the size.
<Guerrilla_> and on the ati website, there is an option for linux 86 / and linux 86 / 64
<Guerrilla_> any ideas on which would be the proper one
<Walex> nomike: the other possibility is for you to create a virtual VNC session of the right size.
<nomike> VNC however has optimizations built in to only send updates for screen--regions where stuff actually changed (instead of sending the whole screen contents all the time). But when I'm running the Windows VM VNC doesn't know about individual controls inside the VM. It only sees one big bitmap which is constantly refreshed as a whole.
<Walex> nomike: this would be distinct from the X session you use from your WS console.
<nomike> true
<Walex> nomike: that must be because the VNC server inside the VM is doing a bad job
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Guerrilla_
<ubottu> Guerrilla_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nomike> wait a second, I think I have an idea...let me check something...
<ActionParsnip> nomike: what is the purpose of the remote connection? VNC may not even be needed as a sleeker solution may exist
<Walex> nomike: the other possibility is that when you login to your workstation you use an 'xrandr' command to change the size of your console X session to one compatible with your laptop screen
<Guerrilla_> okay im downloading the correct driver from the website now
<Ben64> don't get the website version
<nomike> ActionParsnip: We have a windows-based ticketing tool which runs on a VMWare on my ubuntu workstation. Additionally we have some Intranet Websites which are only available from inside (and sometimes only work in IE, but most of the time FF is enought)
<Ben64> Guerrilla_: look at the link that ubottu gave you above
<Eit8> hi, I'm trying to switch from legacy driver solution to open drivers form my ati hd4xxx but I'm getting a black screen at boot, can someone help me pls...I can't understand what's going on with my drivers
<Guerrilla_> i did man
<Guerrilla_> but i know the actual GPU make and model
<Guerrilla_> i just downloaded from the ATI site
<Guerrilla_> the one for linux
<MagePsycho> how to mv or rm the file which has \r in the name
<MagePsycho> mv secret\r-.tar.gz didn't work
<Guerrilla_> it gave me a file that says amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Ben64> Guerrilla_: well good luck, that method of installation is not supported here
<Guerrilla_> okay
<Guerrilla_> well fudge man
<Guerrilla_> im just trying to get the right install
<DJones> MagePsycho: Have you tried using tab completion to fill in the filename? eg "mv secre" and then press tab
<MagePsycho> DJones that's not autocompleting
<Ben64> MagePsycho: might need \\r or \\\r
<Ben64> and the dashes mess up stuff too...
<ActionParsnip> nomike: so no web UI you can use etc?
<Guerrilla_> Please guys help me out here
<Guerrilla_> i just want to make sure everything is current with my ATI drivers for my Radeon HD 5750
<Ben64> Guerrilla_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nomike> ActionParsnip: Well, for the ticketing tool there is a web UI, but it's hardly useable at all and it really only work's well in IE. In Firefox and other browsers there is lot's of stuff which just doesn't work.
<Guerrilla_> so when i download a driver from the site, per se, how would i go about installing it
<Guerrilla_> it just gives me a bunch of text, when i try to open it
<nomike> However I just found out, that VMWare player has a built in VNC-Server. So I could connect directly to my windows VM from outside to do any windows specific tasks. That's at least a bit better.
<Mathisen> Guerrilla_,  sh name.run
<Ben64> Guerrilla_: remember when i said that method is not supported here? well it still isn't supported here.
<Guerrilla_> is it a bad idea to do that or something?
<Ben64> sometimes, yeah
<_MagePsycho> <MagePsycho> mv secret\\\r-tar.gz ../ -> not working
<_MagePsycho> <MagePsycho> mv secret\\r-tar.gz ../ -> not working
<_MagePsycho> <MagePsycho> mv "secret\r-tar.gz" ../  -> not working
<Guerrilla_> even though it said it was for linux
<Guerrilla_> its still a bad idea?!?
<Ben64> you can try it, but you can't come here for help with it
<Sling> _MagePsycho: what are you trying to do?
<Mathisen> im using the ati drivers no problem here
<Sling> _MagePsycho: also, what do you mean with 'not working'
<Ben64> _MagePsycho: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/delete-remove-files-with-inode-number.html
<Eit8> exit
<Mathisen> Guerrilla_, you will ne the linux headers installed to install the drivers ... >> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Guerrilla_> well it just concerns me that i have AMD unsupported hardware water marks, on the lower right hand corner of each of my monitors
<Guerrilla_> that wasn't there, until i used catalyst control center
<Guerrilla_> which is pretty odd to me
<Ben64> Guerrilla_: try something easier first, like sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<samertm> does anyone here have experience of /etc/udev/rules.d?
<samertm> for hotplugging usb devices
<Guerrilla_> kk
<Guerrilla_> let me run that
<nomike> Is there a way to install IE on linux (like with wine or that wine-based-game installer (have just forgotten it's name)?
<Guerrilla_> okay its downloading ben
<Guerrilla_> ben64,  when doing a DL via terminal will it automatically go to my /home partition
<Guerrilla_> because when i installed lubuntu, i made one partition of roughly 30mb for the OS it self and the other 500 for home
<Ben64> Guerrilla_: depends what you're downloading
<Guerrilla_> aka one small partition for / , the larger portion for /Home
<ActionParsnip> Guerrilla_: 30Mb, not Gb?
<Guerrilla_> 30gp
<Guerrilla_> gb
<Guerrilla_> okay install is complete
<Guerrilla_> shoudld i restart?
<Ben64> yep
<Guerrilla_> one quick question ben64
<Guerrilla_> when i want to download something to the larger partition
<Guerrilla_> which is my home partition
<Guerrilla_> for games, software videos etc.
<CoolCoder> Where to get link to download ubuntu? I need to install with windows 7. No wubi.exe please.
<Guerrilla_> how would i go about doing that
<Ben64> CoolCoder: ubuntu.com
<DJones> CoolCoder: www.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> Guerrilla_: normally stuff you do as your own user ends up in /home
<Guerrilla_> ah so i assume system specific things, go into the \ partition
<Guerrilla_> such as GPU stuff etc. ben64
<fraser_> CoolCoder: Do you want to install inside windows? or beside windows?
<CoolCoder> I am always getting a link to download ubuntu desktop and everytyime when I burn ISO it will be wubi. I have a wubi installation. Its taking lots of space and wired. Up on advice, Someone told me the issues was because of wubi and get a new version of standalone ubuntu. I am searching for that link where I can install on windows 7(I ahve a windows OS, I dont want to loose it) fraser_:
<Guerrilla_> Coolcoder, i have restart real quick, but if you have a flash drive thats large enough, use universal USB iso maker, and put the image on a USB stick... thats the easy way
<Guerrilla_> sometimes you may have to use GPARTED first to get your ext4 filesystem setup first
<DJones> CoolCoder: Just download the ubuntu iso from the website, it may include the wubi.exe file, but as long as you burn it to dvd/usb and boot up with it, it'll let you install alongside windows without using wubi
<Guerrilla_> and if for whatever reason it just goes straight to win 7 after the install, hold shift after restarting, and it will give you grub window to choose which OS to go to
<Guerrilla_> brb
<CoolCoder> DJones: Is that only possible to make dual boot  with wubi?
<fraser_> CoolCoder: You want to go to ubuntu.com and download the .iso file.  You'll need that, regardless.  Then you'll want to download UniversalUsbInstaller to install in onto a usb flash drive.  Boot your computer with the flash drive plugged-in, and follow the instructions.  Ubuntu can install itself beside Windows, and will give you a choice every time to start the computer as to which OS you'd like to use
<DJones> CoolCoder: No, I've never used wubi, as far as I know, wubi is included on the install media by default, but it doesn't get used unless you're already running windows and install ubuntu within windows using wubi
<Guerrilla_> okay Ben64 looks like it worked brother
<Guerrilla_> watermark is now gone
<Guerrilla_> :D
<Guerrilla_> and i suppose all drivers are installed as well
<DJones> CoolCoder: How are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<Guerrilla_> so things are good to go now?
<CoolCoder> fraser_: I have installed earlier the same way ubuntu 11.x version. But I was having so many issues on space like 40GB is always filled. I have raised this issues to many ubuntu forums. Most of them answerd that, the reason is because I am using wubi installation and which is not the right way to install ubuntu. They adviced me to download and install another standard version. Confused now
<CoolCoder> DJones: I have installed earlier from wubi file
<CoolCoder> I mean wubi installer
<fraser_> CoolCoder: If you install the way I mentioned, you'll be installing plain ol' ubuntu.  It should work totally fine!  If you're running out of space, you can shrink the size of your Windows partition to get more space
<zipy> hey, i have an usb stick which is still still transfairing files (blinking) even if it said dd complete does someone know why it is like this?
<zipy> -still
<zipy> :P
<nopresnik> zipy: lol, to me, flashing lights on USB sticks don't mean shit to me
<DJones> CoolCoder: ok, just download the desktop iso from the website and burn it to a dvd or onto a usb stick, then put the dvd in the drive or plug the usb stick in, then reboot the computer, it should then startup the normal Ubuntu installer so that you can install alongside windows (this will need you create disk partitions to install on by either shrinking your windows partition or using free space if you already have it)
<llutz> zipy: OS writes slower to USB than it read the data, so it's still writing
<verses_> hi
<_MagePsycho> any help on how to read file with \r in the name?
<verses_> I can't login to unity 2D , although I changed to unity 2D on the login scree. any idea?
<Ben64> _MagePsycho: i already gave you a link for that
<zipy> nopresnik, when i look in multiload, it also says disk write
<_MagePsycho> Ben64 which link can you send once
<qiyong> what's the default tool to configure runlevel services?
<Ben64> _MagePsycho: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/delete-remove-files-with-inode-number.html
<zipy> so its still transfairing
<zipy> with fullspeed
<Gilligan94> verses_: I didn't think unity 2d was still supported, what version are you on?
<llutz> _MagePsycho: less "foo\rbar"
<verses_> Gilligan94, it's a ubuntu 12.04
<zipy> llutz, ah so the dd status in terminal is the read data status only?
<zipy> *red
<Ben64> zipy: no, but the writes are getting cached
<_MagePsycho> rm -i secret\r-.tar.gz is not working
<llutz> _MagePsycho: rm "foo\rbar"
<_MagePsycho> rm: cannot remove `secretr-.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<Ben64> _MagePsycho: read the page better
<zipy> Ben64, so when the last read for caching is done it says complete while write is still active. did i understand this correctly?
<Ben64> zipy: no.. it finished writing everything to cache, so its job is done
<zipy> hmm how can i find out how big the cache is
<Ben64> not sure
<llutz> zipy: issue "sudo sync", when that finished, cached writes should be done (usb shouldn't be blinking anymore)
<qiyong> what's the default tool to configure runlevel services?
<zipy> ye im just thinking of how to figure out when its really done if i have usb devices without leds if in ssh for example
<llutz> zipy: force a sync and you'll be fine
<zipy> how do i do that
<zipy> rsync?
<llutz> zipy: "sudo sync"
<llutz> rsync hs nothing to do with that
<zipy> so after dd shows done i simply sudo sync after?
<zipy> i have to try taht out :D
<zipy> thx
<llutz> zipy: if you write on mounted media, mount those with "sync" option (won't do with dd)
<llutz> *with dd writing on raw devices
<lawnchair> im trying to install ubuntu (12 or 13) and the installer crashes the same way for both versions: "console-setup-linux breaks console-setup" - has anyone ever seen this before?
<qiyong> what's the default tool to configure runlevel services?
<llutz> !runlevel | qiyong
<ubottu> qiyong: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<llutz>  Info about upstart at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<verses_> !unity2d
<verses_> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<qiyong> what's the default tool to configure runlevel services? like rcconf update-rc.d
<verses_> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<qiyong> llutz: what about /etc/rc2.d ?
<the-newsman> i got a VM contain ubuntu (SWEET), its webgoat is a local server that works at port 8080 however my browser cannot connect to this local host, any suggestions ?
<llutz> qiyong: there is none atm, "sysv-rc-conf" might work (despite the name). you want to read about upstart and how it works, it has a wrapper for the old sysv-scripts
<Guerrilla_> big thanks to Ben64
<Guerrilla_> I appreciate ya bud
<ddssc> how do I add a user to a group?
<llutz> ddssc: sudo adduser user group
<qiyong> llutz: is rcN.d still used?
<llutz> qiyong: ... you want to read about upstart and how it works, it has a wrapper for the old sysv-scripts
<the-newsman> i got a VM contain ubuntu (SWEET), its webgoat is a local server that works at port 8080 however my browser cannot connect to this local host, any suggestions ?
<the-newsman> any helper ?
<kiwis> hello anybody help me... how can i fix wifi(showing error device not managed)
<ActionParsnip> the-newsman: can you ping the server?
<the-newsman> ActionParsnip the server and the client r on the same VM
<ActionParsnip> the-newsman: is there an access restriction in the server?
<Skullclown> Walex2?
<the-newsman> i dunno. i just downloaded the VM from the web and i followed the isntructions.
<llutz> kiwis: do you have any "iface wlanX" entries in /etc/network/interfaces?
<the-newsman> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwilliams.comp.ncat.edu%2FIA_visualization_labs%2FCase%2520Studies%2Fapplication_security%2Fcross_sitescript.html&ei=iFPmUfGQM8zXsgbcpoDgBA&usg=AFQjCNFn5nI8DuEgBw-0apEINohDZe3ooA&sig2=zk9g9QynWOOYg_sUiPVwRg&bvm=bv.49405654,d.Yms
<kiwis> llutz: no
<the-newsman> ActionParsnip here is the website i got this vm from http://williams.comp.ncat.edu/IA_visualization_labs/Case%20Studies/application_security/cross_sitescript.html
<AaddeRammer> the-newsman, what is the output of the 'ifconfig' command? (without quotes)
<AaddeRammer> what kind of addresses or interfaces do you see?
<AaddeRammer> i think you only have a localhost interface, no "real" network interface
<AaddeRammer> since it a vm
<the-newsman> AaddeRammer can i query u ?
<AaddeRammer> looking at the website I think they only made it available on localhost on purpose
<AaddeRammer> because it's about hacking / testing security
<llutz> if srever + client are inside the same VM, there is no need for more than lo
<AaddeRammer> llutz, exactly
<kiwis> hello anybody help me... how can i fix wifi(showing error device not managed)
<llutz> (given that "server" listens on ALL ifaces)
<the-newsman> AaddeRammer look at that http://pastebin.com/KsRuebrd
<llutz> the-newsman: " sudo lsof -i :8080" shows your server listening on that port?
<_MagePsycho> Can you guys reply at http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/83351/unable-to-move-or-delete-file-with-r-in-the-name
<blazemore> kiwis: What wireless device do you have, and what Ubuntu version are you using?
<the-newsman> llutz it gave nothing at all, i got the promprt back
<llutz> the-newsman: theres your answer why the client cannot connect. the server doesn't even run
<day> how do i find a mainboard with proper linux support? T_T googling for the chipnames (mainly sound and network) doesnt give me good results
<verses_> _MagePsycho, why can't you delet with just  -  rm filename?
<Sling> _MagePsycho: try find . -inum `ls -i filename | awk '{print $1}'` -delete
<Sling> and just tab-complete the filename
<Sling> (but foo\\rbar should reference a file named 'foo\rbar')
<llutz> _MagePsycho: just doublequote the filename
<SwedeMike> _MagePsycho: use "?" instead, rm secret?-.tar.gz
<SwedeMike> _MagePsycho: or mv in taht case...
<_MagePsycho> not working any of them
<Sling> _MagePsycho: 'not working' is not a good answer
<llutz> _MagePsycho: what is the filename exactly?
<verses_> just tell me one thing guys - is it any worth waiting for my unity 2D to work or should I go back? since yesterday , I can't login to untiy 2D
<Sling> say what you tried, and what happened exactly
<blazemore> kiwis: What wireless device do you have, and what Ubuntu version are you using?
<ActionParsnip> verses_: what happens if you log in to the 2D session
<Ben64> _MagePsycho: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/delete-remove-files-with-inode-number.html
<Ben64> _MagePsycho: this is the last time i'm giving you the link, read it, it works
<verses_> ActionParsnip, I get the same plain unity istead of unity 2D
<verses_> a day before I had changed to plain unity ( I am not sure what is called ) just to get rid of chrome crashes, but yesterday when I tried to use unity 2D through login screen it logged me in right, but it was all plain unity
<mersadkhan> after installing amd fglrx on ubuntu12.04.2 and restart it the amd catalist say that it cant find any amd driver. i have amd4200 and a amd 5000 hybrid !any body van help!
<verses_> _MagePsycho, if none of them is working , time's now to check it's permission
<blazemore> mersadkhan: How did you install fglrx?
<mersadkhan> from additional driver
<mersadkhan> from terminal
<mersadkhan> even from  amd  site
<blazemore> Well which?
<blazemore> mersadkhan: Did it complete sucesfully, or did you get an error message during the installation?
<mersadkhan> the non free
<mersadkhan> all of them have same problem
<mersadkhan> after restart i cant access my hardware
<blazemore> Is your card supported?
<mersadkhan> yes
<verses_> mersadkhan, a humble request my friend , just type it on one line
<_MagePsycho> mv $'secret\r-.tar.gz' ../ is working like a charm
<k1l_> mersadkhan: can you install the fglrx from the official ubuntu repos and show the whole output from "apt-get install fglrx" on the terminal on a pastebin?
<k1l_> mersadkhan: also make sure you got the right kernel headers installed
<mersadkhan> i do it before
<mersadkhan> the result was same
<k1l_> mersadkhan: but im not sure if that hybrid cards are supported anyway. im not a fglrx guy
<blazemore> mersadkhan: Is it a laptop? What model of laptop is it?
<mersadkhan> yes
<killer> heey
<mersadkhan> hp
<blazemore> mersadkhan: hp make a lot of laptops...
<killer> gma 3600 chipset , is  i supported yet?
<sandGorgon> is anybody here using the liquorix kernel ? I'm getting kernel boot panic on 12.04
<blazemore> mersadkhan: What model laptop is it?
<mersadkhan> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<mersadkhan> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<mersadkhan> its my result of graphics models
<k1l_> mersadkhan: again: if you pastebin the ouptput from that install people in here could see if errors occur
<mersadkhan> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<mersadkhan> No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly.
<mersadkhan> Please install the AMD driver appropriate for you AMD hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<mersadkhan> this is my amd catalist pm
<blazemore> mersadkhan: Is this installed from AMD's website?
<mersadkhan> no
<k1l_> !nopaste | mersadkhan
<mersadkhan> from aditional driver
<blazemore> mersadkhan: where did you install it from?
<blazemore> OK
<k1l_> mersadkhan: do you even listen to what i told you?
<mersadkhan> ok k1l
<k1l_> i think i will use my tome for something better if you dont listen to me anyway :/
<blazemore> mersadkhan: Can you please paste the result of running the command "sudo apt-get install fglrx" (without quotes) on the command-line into http://paste.ubuntu.com - nobody is going to ask you again or help you until you do it
<mersadkhan> i get it
<ActionParsnip> mersadkhan: what is the output of: cat /etc/iisue
<ActionParsnip> mersadkhan: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: mersadkhan: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: way ahead of you ;)
<blazemore> 1 second ahead of me :P
<mersadkhan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883761/
<ActionParsnip> mersadkhan: there is a known issue with 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx ATi GPUs and 12.04
<ActionParsnip> mersadkhan: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<blazemore> That can possibly be fixed by updating to 13.04 and using the fglrx legacy driver
<mersadkhan> i use them
<blazemore> mersadkhan: But if you need to use 12.04 I guess you're using the open source driver
<mersadkhan> but after aticofig --initial -f
<mersadkhan> and restart i just have a black screen
<blazemore> !nomodeset | mersadkhan
<ubottu> mersadkhan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blazemore> mersadkhan: Scroll down to "How to permanently set kernel boot options on an installed OS"
<mersadkhan> ok i will read this guides. thanks.they are new
<_MagePsycho> how to read xml tag value from xml file using ssh?
<subhojit777> I am having trouble in setting up vhost in apache2 fastcgi php5-fpm. I am using Ubuntu 13.04. Details can be seen here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883788/
<ikonia> subhojit777: when have you mixed instructions
<ikonia> subhojit777: it should be as simple as installing the package php5-fpm
<subhojit777> ikonia, I followed the instructions as given in the second link for setting up vhost. I get 403 error
<ikonia> subhojit777: 1.) why are you not using the official ubuntu instructions 2.) why are you using instructions not for your version 3.) have you looked at what a 403 error is and then looked in the http logs ?
<stein> lol
<Mayne> guys
<blazemore> ikonia: did you just ban stein for saying "lol" ?
<ikonia> blazemore: no
<k1l_> blazemore: no, he banned him because he is ban-evading and dissturbing the channel over and over again
<subhojit777> ikonia, I did not looked into the official docs.. I will check the official docs. I always thought that installing applications in 13.04 are more or less same as in Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10. I checked the logs apache logs and php error log but nothing there
<ecoste__> .
<ecoste__> Hello
<macwolf74> hi there
<Dinosaurio> How to close a X session (F7) from a tty?
<ezra-s> kill it
<LucidDreamZzZ> thanks Ubuntu i just wasted about 5 hours playing my favorite game
<ezra-s> Dinosaurio, if you are using default ubuntu "sudo stop lightdm" will close it too
<afflicto> Hello everyone. Has anyone had issues with strange characters showing up when programming? I'm using sublime text and sometimes my PHP code breaks due to these invisible characters "showing up".
<Dinosaurio> ezra-s: and to start again, "start" and go to alt+F7, right?
<ezra-s> LucidDreamZzZ, playing your favourite game is not a waste of time
<ezra-s> Dinosaurio, to start it back, "sudo start lightdm"
<LucidDreamZzZ> going to be tough to do work though now ;p
<ezra-s> Dinosaurio, or "sudo restart lightdm" for both
<ezra-s> LucidDreamZzZ, I played Don't Starve for over 60 hours already on Ubuntu too :P
<LucidDreamZzZ> hehe i'll have to check it out, was playing hl2dm
<ezra-s> It took me much efford to stop playing it, hooks badly
<LucidDreamZzZ> only 6cents on my account i bought some tf2 stuff
<LucidDreamZzZ> still cannot play that its Valves fault
<ezra-s> afflicto, have you tried dos2unix?
<afflicto> ezra-s: what's that?
<ezra-s> LucidDreamZzZ, why not? I can play all valve games without problems
<ezra-s> afflicto, a terminal tool to convert windows carriage returns to unix
<ezra-s> windows as everything does that different too
<LucidDreamZzZ> i dunno its a glitch in tf2 that i cannot start it it say GL error
<ezra-s> LucidDreamZzZ, I very much doubt so, then probably is drivers not correctly installed, which gpu do you use?
<xormor> Linux laptoppi-HP-G62-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<xormor> is this a good system?
<afflicto> ezra-s: I created and wrote the file on linux tho?
<joshu_> I'm looking for someone to help me build a custom ubuntu for a laptop thin client solution with a few requirements.
<LucidDreamZzZ> i can play other hl2 based game like hl2dm
<LucidDreamZzZ> intel hd3000
<ezra-s> afflicto, then it could be an encoding problem
<LucidDreamZzZ> get over 200 fps
<afflicto> ezra-s: I'm saving it as UTF-8.
<ezra-s> afflicto, which is your native language?
<macwolf74> xormor ? what exactly do you need help with
<ezra-s> or the locale specified in your ubuntu?
<ezra-s> maybe it has something to do with it
<afflicto> ezra-s: I have a norwegian keyboard layout. But ubuntu is displaying English UK.
<Dinosaurio> Hi, Unity doesn't work, when I open my session it just shows the wallpaper
<Dinosaurio> any idea of how to force it to open?
<macwolf74> ctrl+alt+t and try type in unity
<ezra-s> afflicto, could it be norwegian characters that show like you described?
<ezra-s> Dinosaurio, you broke something, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<Dinosaurio> ezra-s: 12.04
<joshu_> I'm thinking about using Ubuntu mini and lightdm if anyone has time to chat
<afflicto> ezra-s: I don't think so. It's similar to the norwegian "Å" but the character showing up is "Â". Dno if you can see it. (I can't see it in the source code)
<LucidDreamZzZ> Valve likes to break stuff they eventually might hopefully fix, but as long as hl2dm works
<Dinosaurio> wow, I also don't have "close" and those buttons
<Dinosaurio> it seems that compiz doesn't work
<macwolf74> welp
<ezra-s> I see A circle on top
<ezra-s> A ^ on top
<xormor> macwolf74: should I dist-upgrade?
<Dinosaurio> abt udea of how to open compiz?
<Dinosaurio> any idea*
<macwolf74> xormor, what edition? and for what?
<ezra-s> Dinosaurio, there is a program called unsettings, that could revert unity to defaults, but I'm not sure if it works for ubuntu 12.04
<ezra-s> other than that and you don't have anything to lose I would go to my ~/ dir and start removing all config files related to unity
<ezra-s> ~/.config/whatever... etc
<afflicto> ezra-s: I checked the character on wikipedia and no it's not used in nowegian.
<inad922> hellol
<xormor> macwolf74: xubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail. I use irssi, Facebook and YouTube. And I program small mathematical programs in C++.
<ezra-s> afflicto, then I don't know what could it be other than that :(
<inad922> How can I change the session that starts on login?
<macwolf74> you're already on the latest version
<Dinosaurio> ezra-s: will it work ?
<inad922> on 13.04
<xormor> macwolf74: ok, thanks.
<afflicto> ezra-s: hm ok. It's incredibly annoying as I keep re-writing entire lines all the time. :\
<macwolf74> inad922, go to the login screen, and click the ubuntu logo on the top right of your username, select a session
<inad922> macwolf74, thx
<ezra-s> afflicto, have you tried another editor just to check?
<afflicto> ezra-s: no but I could.
<inad922> macwolf74, I probably phrased it wrong. I wanted to change the window manager
<ezra-s> afflicto, doesn't hurt to check something else ;)
<afflicto> ezra-s: but it happens seemingly at random tho so I dno.
<inad922> I've already added to xsessions and stuff...
<ezra-s> afflicto, you type and suddenly those chars appear out of nowhere?
<macwolf74> inad922, what desktop environment?
<Dinosaurio> ezra-s: ok I did what you said, but using a command "unity --reset". It works perfectly now. Thank you very much! :-)
<inad922> macwolf74, awesome
<afflicto> ezra-s: yes. And I can't see them in the source code. they show up in PHP's error messages tho.
<ezra-s> Dinosaurio, ohh, didn't know about that one.. so easy.. lol, thanks for letting me know
<inad922> brb
<codephobic> hi
<ezra-s> afflicto, so if they are no there as you type and just show in php error messages it could be the lang settings inside the php code itself
<ezra-s> I'm guessing though
<ezra-s> trying to think of the parts involved from where you code to where you see those messages
<ezra-s> I guess those are when you access the website, etc..
<codephobic> I'm looking to upgrade my AMD/ATI Radeon HD 3000 on-board graphics to a Radeon HD6670. I was wondering if anybody to confirm that this card is fully supported by the latest Xorg and Ubuntu.
<codephobic> Is there a "HCL" that I can refer to before making any purchases?
<afflicto> ezra-s: I think it's probably me pressing keys which does nothing on windows but has a function on ubuntu. Since I type quite quickly, I sometimes hold down certain keys while pressing others which usually doesn't create any extra character. Soemthing like that. I dno.
<ezra-s> afflicto, a sensible editor should show them up
<iceroot> !hcl | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<codephobic> thanks iceroot
<fu3L> I am looking to get a vps for setting up a shell acount for irc(eggdrop,psybnc) should i get openvz or kvm? And what os should i go for debian/ubuntu/centos?
<codephobic> iceroot, unfortunately the HCL is out of date (and discontinued).
<AaddeRammer> fu3L, doesn't really matter which distro. It needs to be one you are most familiar with
<AaddeRammer> personally no experience with openvz, only kvm or xen
<AaddeRammer> but any virtual solution is good enough for your needs I think
<fu3L> oh ok if i go for kvm its double the price of the openvz
<andybrine> afternoon everyone
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: howdy
<andybrine> does anyone know of any good transcription software for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<AaddeRammer> hola BlueEagl1
<AaddeRammer> BlueShark,
<AaddeRammer> crap
<BluesKaj_> hi AaddeRammer , too many of us blues nicks
<MonkeyDust> the bluezzzz
<AaddeRammer> hehe, indeed
<inad922> hello
<andybrine> is blueshark the name of some software/
<andybrine> ?
<superman_> alt sysrq commands don't seem to work on Lubuntu, how do i make it work?
<DJones> !info blueshark
<ubottu> Package blueshark does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  you mean wireshark?
<inad922> If I have an  email address a@b.com and the server's name is c.com and a user name "user" how do I configure thunderbird not try to log in as user@c.com but just as user?
<andybrine> im not sure, im just looking for a program to transcribe speech to tech
<andybrine> text*
<greenie> uhm, hello?
<compdoc> greenie, youre only allowed one question, so thanks
<greenie> well crap
<greenie> guess i blew that one already
<compdoc> jk :)
<greenie> lol
<AaddeRammer> :)
<greenie> okay so, i apparently destroyed my apt somehow when i tried installing some updates through the update manager
<greenie> all i get now when i try to install anything is Setting up apt (0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.11) ... ERROR: Can't find the archive-keyring Is the ubuntu-keyring package installed?
<greenie> halp? D:
<greenie> oh, and i'm using 12.04
<ezra-s> greenie, go to terminal and type "sudo apt-get -f install" paste the output in a pastebin website
<greenie> http://pastebin.com/Ps1mijPU there ya go :)
<ActionParsnip> greenie: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-keyring
<ubottu> ubuntu-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive. In component main, is important. Version 2012.05.19 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 46 kB
<ezra-s> greenie, did you manually touch anything under /etc/apt?
<greenie> i'm way too incompetent to actually try and manually do anything, so no :D
<ezra-s> heheh
<greenie> and the output of cat /etc/issue is: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ezra-s> greenie, go here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/ubuntu-keyring/download select a mirror and download the .deb file
<ezra-s> after that
<ActionParsnip> greenie: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<ezra-s> sudo dpkg -i ubuntu-keyring......
<ezra-s> I assumed apt-get would not work
<ezra-s> but still
<fishcooker> i've 50-1000 costumized ubuntu client... i have one master server that will give update to the client if they want to
<fishcooker> how to make it happen?
<Sling> fishcooker: what kind of update?
<greenie> okay, i'll try that and report back then ezra
<fishcooker> sorry *50-100 client
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  ask in #ubuntu-server
<AaddeRammer> fishcooker, run a local ubuntu mirror
<fishcooker> copy and extract the new apps on the server to the client, Sling
<AaddeRammer> or something like puppet
<fishcooker> every change on the server will be clone to the client if they want to update
<fishcooker> just like on demand update
<ezra-s> strange that I don't see apt......---10.11 version in packages.ubuntu.com for precise.. maybe not updated?
<greenie> ezra: thank you so much! it worked :D
<AaddeRammer> fishcooker, do you also want to install extra packages centrally?
<ezra-s> greenie, I'm glad
<Sling> fishcooker: puppet is probably best for distributing packages/configurations like that
<Sling> just make a manifest that says 'expect package foo'
<fishcooker> what kind of extra package AaddeRammer?
<Sling> (ask in #puppet for details)
<AaddeRammer> fishcooker, running a local ubuntu mirror will give you the control to push updated packages to your clients. You need to set your clients to run automatic updates so they fetch it every day / week / etc
<marco> hello
<fishcooker> Sling: AaddeRammer i've seen this kind of update on openwrt box
<fishcooker> i just want to implement the mechanism on ubuntu
<fishcooker> is it possible to do that on bashscript
<fishcooker> or should i take it on other programming language?
<ezra-s> bash can do almost anything but pointers hehe
<AaddeRammer> exactly
<ezra-s> well, not so much
<ezra-s> but with the help of other unix programs...
<fishcooker> phpcli? ezra-s
<fishcooker> or perl :-D
<ezra-s> fishcooker, depends on taste.. I am not a developer just a "tryer" but I use bash for many tasks at work, very helpful
<fishcooker> that's good ezra-s :-)
<ezra-s> and it saves lots of time, LOTS
<ezra-s> bash helps me being here helping so to speak hehehe
<greenie> which is greatly appreciated ;-)
<ddssc> why does xinput change my goddam device number every time I restart my computa?
<ezra-s> lol
<fishcooker> btw thankyou for quick response Sling, ezra-s, AaddeRammer and the others
<greenie> so while i am here anyway: which distro would you guys recommend for an old atom netbook with 1 GB ram?
<DJones> greenie: I'd try lubuntu/xubuntu on that
<usr13> greenie: The one you like the best.
<BluesKaj_> gee ubuntu should run ok with 1G
<BluesKaj_> greenie,^
<fl_smitty88> Xubuntun or lubuntu the latter of which i run on a inspiron w1750 with 8gb of ram no issues BlueEagl1
<fl_smitty88> Xubuntun or lubuntu the latter of which i run on a inspiron w1750 with 8gb of ram no issues Blueskey
<bgardner> greenie: I run Xubuntu on an atom netbook with 2Gb, runs well.
<greenie> what about flash videos?
<ecoste> Dota2 doesn't start, Amnesia crashes on load.
<ecoste> Thanks Ubuntu.
<usr13> greenie: What about them?
<ecoste> What's the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> greenie, including flash video , 1G should suffice
<fl_smitty88> greenie, apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<greenie> well, they're slow to begin with in xp for an atom netbook, and they take a lot more resources under linux
<usr13> !xubuntu-desktop | ecoste
<ubottu> ecoste: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<greenie> at least that was my impression
<fl_smitty88> fluxbox might be a good alternate to the other  des i recommended
<usr13> ecoste: xubuntu runs xfce4 for it's desktop environment, ubuntu uses unity.
<menace> 2
<usr13> !xubuntu | ecoste
<ubottu> ecoste: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<greenie> but hey, as long as it boots fast, runs libreoffice fast and handles the whole power management shenanigans as well as xp does i'm happy
<ecoste> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bgardner> greenie: My experience with flash video on my xubuntu netbook has been very good.
<fl_smitty88> what kind of hard driver capacity are we talking her BlueKey?
<greenie> well i tried that last time with an amd gpu about 2 years ago. might be it wasn't just that optimized at the time
<BluesKaj> fl_smitty88,  I'm not the guy with the question
<fl_smitty88> Sorry Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> fl_smitty88, np
<irssi-mike> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ecoste> !sudo
<usr13> ecoste: see   ^^^^^
<ecoste> First time using IRC, have no idea how bots work ):
<usr13> ecoste: You did it correctly but ubottu does not repeat herself.
<ecoste> How do you determine the gender of the bot?
<usr13> ecoste: Try /msg ubottu !ubuntu   #Or what ever, for private message.
<usr13> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ecoste> Heh
<usr13> !ubottu > ecoste
<ubottu> ecoste, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> ecoste  the bot is always right, hence female
<usr13> Needless to say, ubottu is very intelligent.  She is our best friends here on #ubuntu.
<lapache> Bonjour, je ne suis pas mauvais en linux mais je ne vois pas comment je peux installer ubuntu vers un disque sata depuis ma debian ... Pouvez vous m'aiguiller ?
<DJones> !fr | lapache
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> lapache: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ecoste> !fr
<lapache> Sorry guys
<DJones> lapache: No worries
<usr13> lapache: doesn't matter if it's sata or ide
<fl_smitty88> Hey guys is there a ubuntu advocacy channel
<usr13> fl_smitty88: #ubuntu-offtopic   I think
<fl_smitty88> 'advocacy
<kostkon> fl_smitty88, #ubuntu-marketing
<BluesKaj> never thought someone would create a factoid for ubottu even having a gender ...bots are clones , they can replicate themselves hence they are both male and female ...so the maintainers should remove that gender bias factoid :)
<lapache> yeah but i want to do this using ubuntu iso, i know i can use debootstrap but my debian dont have this package up-to-date enough for having the "precise" ou "quantal" choice
<DJones> fl_smitty88: There is #ubuntu-community-team That may be a channel that has what you want, or can point you to the right channel
<usr13> BluesKaj: I suppose they may do that if she ever admits she's wrong about something.  ;)
<usr13> lapache: What version do you have installed now?
<MonkeyDust> lapache  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<usr13> ?
<lapache> MonkeyDust, Debian 6.0
<MonkeyDust> lapache  better ask advice in the debian channel on how to create a chroot, i guess
<usr13> Debian 6.0.0 was initially released on February 6th, 2011 and has been superseded by Debian 7.0
<thunder1212> holstein: hi
<thunder1212> holstein: i was successful in creating the usb bootable windows with copying the files.. any way i can do something similar for ubuntu?
<thunder1212> holstein: or any linux distro?
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: unetbootin
<k1l_> thunder1212: easiest way is to dd the iso onto a usb-stick
<MonkeyDust> thunder1212  multisystem
<thunder1212> MonkeyDust: what is multisystem?
<usr13> thunder1212: Why not just install to a USB drive and configure as you see fit.
<usr13> thunder1212: But I suppose you could use something like clonezilla
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: but can i copy the files from iso (after mounting ) to the usb and make the usb bootable ?
<verses_> k1l_, does that make USB stick bootable?
<k1l_> verses_: yep
<SonikkuAmerica> thunder1212: Nope. You would need to create a bootsector, which a dd or usb-creator-{gtk,kde} can do.
<olivier_bK> somebody her use daemontool for application ?
<usr13> thunder1212: See:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu  or http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<thunder1212> SonikkuAmerica: but i created a windows 7 usb from ubuntu today
<SonikkuAmerica> thunder1212: Using Unetbootin, I presume?
<thunder1212> SonikkuAmerica: no by just copying the files
<SonikkuAmerica> thunder1212: And it didn't boot, I would assume?
<usr13> thunder1212: Why don't you just install to USB?
<rantic> good morning
<thunder1212> SonikkuAmerica: i installed w7 using that usb on a laptop..
<rantic> thunder1212: What's your problem? I'm late to the party
<thunder1212> rantic: there is no problem just disscussion
<k1l_> thunder1212: what is wrong with using dd or using the usb-creator?
<LucidDreamZzZ> hey anyone have any luck running hammer editor?
<LucidDreamZzZ> for hl2
<rantic> LucidDreamZzZ: I did :D
<LucidDreamZzZ> rantic, under Linux?
<LucidDreamZzZ> ii have some mapping to do and i havent even try yet
<rantic> LucidDreamZzZ: It's been awhile but yes, under Ubnutu
<LucidDreamZzZ> well, that's encouraging
<LucidDreamZzZ> really ok
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm i try tomorrow then, going sleep thanks
<rantic> LucidDreamZzZ: Dream lucidly.
<fishcooker> i have ubuntu netbook how to switch to server edition without clean install
<fishcooker> is it possible
<fishcooker> because the netbook 10.04 is not stable here
<zero_coder> hey
<jjavaholic> I still have a problem with a datetime indicator that isn't working how can I debug the problem?
<Raziel2p> I want to prevent apache from booting at startup but still need the init.d script - what do I do?
<ikonia> Raziel2p: it doesn't use the init.d script
<ikonia> Raziel2p: the jobs been moved to upstart
<zero_coder> hey.
<jonathas> hi, i have a question about launchpad, someone can answer?
<Raziel2p> ikonia: I see - which loads the conf files in /etc/init ?
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: add the boot option:  text
<ikonia> Raziel2p: depends on the job, but yes
<ActionParsnip> jonathas: ask in #launchpad
<jonathas> ok
<pesh> hi every1...
<Sling> every1 is not in atm, can we help? :)
<Raziel2p> ikonia: okay - I can't seem to find a conf file in /etc/init related to apache2 though
<pesh> sure..programming..u in?
<Sling> pesh: this is not a recruitment channel
<pesh> ok...thanx...
<Jalexm> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu 13.04 along side Windows 8
<Jalexm> Anyone?
<xeberdee> I'm running 12.04 LTS. SSH connection is very slow over LAN. So I followed this guide http://www.techpage3.com/2012/04/fix-for-slow-ssh-connection.html. It didn't work, so I set the two parameters back. Now I get connection refused - ssh is running, I deleted the entire contents of both users .ssh directories. Connection refused?
<ActionParsnip> xeberdee: try connecting with compression enabled
<ActionParsnip> xeberdee: do you connect to SSH using keys?
<blazemore> xeberdee: Have you tried "ssh -vvv server" to see more verbose output?
<xeberdee> ActionParsnip: I have one server I connect to with a key
<ashish> gnome 3.8 willl not work in ubuntu12.04? i m not able to install in ubuntu12.04
<xeberdee> ActionParsnip: compression something to add to sshd_config?
<xeberdee> blazemore: not yet I'll try
<blazemore> xeberdee: If you can't understand the output and it's still failing, put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<saiarcot895> Guest26575: I'm guessing it won't work, since (I believe) 12.04 has gnome 3.4
<saiarcot895> Guest26575: if you do manage to install it, there is likely to be portions that won't work/will be broken
<Guest26575> ya i m using 3.4 but was interested to use latest gnome
<Guest26575> ok thanks :)
<saiarcot895> Guest26575: you might want to ask over at #ubuntu-gnome
<xeberdee> blazemore: nothing special - just port 22 connection refused. netstat says it's listening. 5 mins ago it was working - maybe UseDNS no has had some static effect...
<Guest26575> i m new here may i know how to open that channel?
<Captain_Proton> anyone know if in 13.04 you can make empathy popup ims? there use to be something you uncheck but I do not see it anymore
<saiarcot895> Guest26575: try /join #ubuntu-gnome
<blazemore> xeberdee: can you do "telnet hostname 22" ?
<seriously_random> how to participate here: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/ if I have Xubuntu, what package do I need to install?
<xeberdee> blazemore: looks like port 22 - telnet: unable to connect to remote host
<blazemore> OK so nothing is listening on port 22 there, xeberdee
<blazemore> xeberdee: On the machine you're trying to connect *to*, can you do "ssh localhost" ?
<xeberdee> tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<blazemore> That doesn't look right
<blazemore> I am not hugely familiar with netstat but I think there should be a 22 in there if it's ssh
<blazemore> xeberdee: On the machine you're trying to connect *to*, can you do "ssh localhost" ?
<xeberdee> blazemore: can connect by locahost
<saiarcot895> seriously_random: I think only ubuntu is supported
<saiarcot895> seriously_random: have you checked to see if you have System Testing or Ubuntu Friendly?
<blazemore> xeberdee: OK so that means SSH daemon (server) is running, but a firewall or something is blocking access to it from another computer
<blazemore> xeberdee: Can you ping the target machine OK? "ping target" from your source machine
<seriously_random> saiarcot895, what package is it part of? No I don't see it anywhere in default Xubuntu installation
<xeberdee> blazemore: that's wierd. I only changed PAM and sshd_config settings.
<blazemore> xeberdee: If you can't ping the target, it's a networking issue
<Jagst3r15> On a fresh install of ubuntu my brightness keys ar enot working
<xeberdee> blazemore: shutting down the client machine :)
<blazemore> xeberdee: If you can ping it, but can't reach port 22 with telnet, it's a firewall issue
<Jagst3r15> Dell XPS l501x
<OerHeks> seriously_random, i don't think Xubuntu has that testing routine > http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/
<saiarcot895> seriously_random: checkbox and checkbox-qt
<xeberdee> blazemore: I can ping it
<xeberdee> blazemore: and I had a samba share mounted too
<Captain_Proton> anyone know if in 13.04 you can make empathy popup ims? there use to be something you uncheck but I do not see it anymore
<zipy> can i mount imaages within 2 partitions in it?
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, stupid ? but did you install ssh?
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: not stupid - but yes
<seriously_random> saiarcot895, thanks
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, ok did you install failtoban or ssh monitor
<blazemore> Jagst3r15: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1636959&p=10196162#post10196162
<Jagst3r15> blazemore that safe to add ppa?
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: neither - I'm nopt sure what those packages are
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, fail2ban will ban IPs there fail auth more then 3 times
<Captain_Proton> fro server and machine that are on the internet
<blazemore> Is it OK to format your entire drive (eg. mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb) rather than make a partition table?
<blazemore> I mean for a data drive not for an installation target obviously
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: don't have either
<Frogging|work> Where does stderr go?
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, you said you change the pam and ssh_config. what di you change in there?
<blazemore> Frogging|work: To the terminal by default
<Frogging|work> blazemore: Even in 13.04
<Frogging|work> ?
<blazemore> Frogging|work: Yes, when you run a command in the terminal, you'll see both stdout and stderr unless you redirect them
<Frogging|work> Okay
<Frogging|work> Thanks
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: SSH was very slow to connect - I tried a guide which suggested that it was due to reverse DNS and system info. Changes in sshd_config = UseDNS no + comment out session optional pam_motd.so in pam.d/sshd
<hrezaei> Hi people!
<Semper> Anyone know how to get a display of the CPU core temps for all cores? (AMD K10)
<hrezaei> how can I install synaptic package manager on 13.04
<Semper> I don't need the canned lm-sensors install FAQ as I have checked.
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, di you reboot or restart openssh
<Captain_Proton> d*
<blazemore> Semper: just type "sensors"
<Semper> hrezaei, http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/linux-tips/ubuntu/install-synaptic-package-manager-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<rantic_> hrezaei: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Semper> blazemore, that does not work. Not only does it display only one K10 reading. That reading is wrong.
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: restarted both machines client and server with change. No luck - could not log into ssh at all. Set params back and rebooted both.
<blazemore> Semper: Have you installed lm-sensors and run sensors-detect ?
<Semper> That is a performance and cooling adjusted temperature according to the kernal module. i.e. that is not a physical temperature.
<Semper> Yes and yes,
<Semper> it is still wrong.
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, and still no luck?
<blazemore> Semper: Does a module for your CPU's thermal sensor exist?
<Semper> Yes.
<blazemore> Semper: Does it have documentation?
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: nope
<Semper> Under ubuntu I would have to recheck.
<Semper> It is a FX 8120 octacore.
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, If it were me id sudo apt-get remove --purge ssh < check make sure /etc/ssh is empty then sudo apt-get install shh
<Semper> I need to know and monitor all core temperatures as I suspect it is getting overheat on one core and causing cut outs.
<Archanaut> Hey guys im a windows 8 user looking to possibly go to Ubuntu. Can anyone point me towards an article or website that can explain to me which version I should use? I can't decide on whether to go with 12.04 or 13.04
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: I'm thinking along the same lines - but then again it looks like there is some static info somewhere for PAM
<blazemore> Archanaut: IMO, use 13.04 if you're in doubt. it has better hardware support
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | Semper
<ubottu> Semper: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Semper> ubottu, I have already done this.
<ubottu> Semper: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Semper> ActionParsnip, even.
<ActionParsnip> Archanaut: get 12.04, it is LTS and supported til April 2017, 13.04 is only supported til Jan 2014
<ActionParsnip> Archanaut: 12.04 is also designed with stability in mind ;)
<Semper> lm sensors is installed and displays one K10 temperature which I know for a fact is not a physical temperature.
<Semper> it is a performance metric
<ActionParsnip> Semper: thats all I know, maybe others can advise
<blazemore> Semper: Can you please pastebin the output of "cat /etc/modules /etc/sensors*.conf
<Semper> and it ain't lisiting every core.
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: I don't know why MOTD has really anything to do with PAM
<Semper> one minute blazemore
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, maybe bt if PAM is broke that would not stop the ssh demon from running
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: yes - I'm not keen on messing with PAM
<hrezaei> rantic_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884408/
<WACOMalt> Hey folks, how can I open a port on a Virtual Machine (a windows 7 VM in qemu) to the outside network? Need port 5009 to direct in to the VM
<WACOMalt> I am on Ubuntu server
<Semper> blazemore, http://pastebin.com/cEXNy33z
<Semper> Cheers for the help.
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: I reckon ssh is fine and PAM is broke for some reason
<Semper> fyi that is a ubuntu server on 12.04
<blazemore> Semper: I don't see anything likely-looking in /etc/modules... try this
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: ssh runs on local machine, but I am refused acces to 22 and I'm running no firewall.
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, Here is my pam.d/sshd    -  http://pastebin.com/x8Bj4aQ4
<blazemore> Semper: echo coretemp | sudo tee -a /etc/sensors
<blazemore> Semper: sudo modprobe coretemp
<Semper> coretemp is not present
<Semper> or at least I had tried that already
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, back up ours and paste mine in reboot see if it works
<Semper> Yup: "FATAL: Error inserting coretemp (/lib/modules/3.2.0-49-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko): No such device
<Semper> "
<swordsmanz> is there a way to apt-get every available package in repo's ?
<blazemore> swordsmanz: You can't do that, nor do you want to
<blazemore> swordsmanz: some packages can't be installed alongside others
<swordsmanz> what about just most of them ?
<Semper> not to mention the download would take about 50 days
<Semper> swordsmanz, you cannot simply install everything :P
<blazemore> Semper: And you've *definitely* installed the package "lm-sensors" ?
<greenie> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQwNTY *jumps around like little girl*
<swordsmanz> I'm sure there used to be a way to install everything with debian :P
<WACOMalt> Anyone here familiar with opening ports to a qemu VM?
<blazemore> swordsmanz: No, it is not possible
<blazemore> swordsmanz: some packages can't be installed alongside others
<Semper> blazemore, with certainty http://pastebin.com/P4Ccc6nW
<Semper> WACOMalt, that would be using UFW I think
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: I don't have this line: session    optional     pam_motd.so  motd=/run/motd.dynamic noupdate
<swordsmanz> hmm so what would one do if one wanted ALL the software ?
<Semper> WACOMalt, as far as I could tell with my last install,  pretty sure the install added default rules to UFW
<compdoc> WACOMalt, did you use a bridge for the VM? all ports are open
<Semper> ^
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, Ok is it working now?
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: maybe I did CTRL+K and deleted it..
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, :)
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: sec
<WACOMalt> compdoc, not sure. I didnt change anything from qemu's default
<WACOMalt> but it certainly doesnt seem that way, I set up an ftp server listening on 5009 and it isnt accepting connections
<compdoc> WACOMalt, sounds like youre using the kvm virtual network, and that your guests use a different ip address range than the host. thats going to be difficult to work with
<WACOMalt> the ip address on the VM appears to be in the 10.0.2.XX range
<WACOMalt> well, Id prefer to set it up this way as I dont want the whole VM open to the network, only specific ports
<seanz> Good day, humans. Can someone help me understand how to get a newer version of a package in Ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> I just found that qemu can forward ports on it's own, "qemu -m 384 -redir tcp:3389::3389 windows.img"
<WACOMalt> but I'm not sure if that has to be in the launch command for the VM or if that is run after launch
<rantic> seanz: Hi seanz, what were you interested in gettnig?
<seanz> The repositories that are set on the distro include a slightly older version than I need.
<seanz> git 1.10.
<seanz> rantic: ^ ^ ^
<compdoc> ok, then sounds like you have it set up that way. You'll need to research opening ports on the host to the guest to allow traffic. sorry, but I'm not much help with that. I use bridges, and a seperate nic for the guests
<rose_> help
<rose_> TP-Link TL-WN8200ND
<rose_> drive
<Jagst3r15> Why is there language fragmentation in Ubuntu?
<rantic> seanz: You're presumably at version 1.8.x right?
<sanman> seanz: typically if the version of a packe you are looking for isn't in the official repos you have two options, look for a third party repo with updated packages, or build from source
<seanz> rantic: Sorry, I misspoke. I'm at 1.7.9, but I need 1.8,.
<greenie> i don't verstehen was tu talking about
<seanz> rantic: Oh duh - I could just build from source.
<seanz> rantic: I think I wanted to avoid that.
<greenie> seriously though, what do you mean by language fragmentation
<rose_> TP-Link TL-WN8200ND
<rose_> drive
<rose_> help
<rose_> ubuntu 13.04
<seanz> rantic: However, if I find a third party repo, I may end up needing to upgrade a bunch of other packages, wouldn't I?
<rantic> seanz: Yeah more than likely ... hm
<rantic> seanz: Ubuntu repositories should haveversion 1.8
<seanz> rantic: I'm on 12.04 LTS.
<seanz> rantic: I don't know if that makes a difference.
<sanman> seanz: that could very well be why you have the older version
<sanman> seanz: if version 1.8 is pretty new you more than likely won't find it in 12.04
<seanz> sanman: That's what my experience has shown so far.
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884464/
<rantic> seanz: Yeah it pushed version 1.8.1.2 on 13.04
<sanman> seanz: sometimes in cases like this I make a chroot'ed install of a newer version of ubuntu and get the package I want in there
<seanz> sanman: That sounds like a lot of work. Is it?
<sanman> seanz: it's a bit complicated to go through if you've never done it though
<seanz> Does it work with the system at large?
<sanman> I usually script something out to use the version from the chroot
<rantic> seanz: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<rantic> seanz: That PPA is an option
<seanz> rantic: Wow, thanks. You and sanman have been hugely helpful. I'll try the ppa as my first option - see how tough that is to work with.
<rantic> seanz: It should be as easy as adding it, updating your repository list and issuing an upgrade.
<seanz> rantic: That would be the ideal solution. I've done similar things before and have gotten myself in trouble with related package upgrades, though.
<sanman> seanz: if you ever want to look at building a chroot ubuntu actually has instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<basiclas-> Hi all, I broke my software index. repairs fail and give me this(3 different errors separated by /// ): http://pastebin.com/zYaQtKw0
<seanz> sanman: Thanks. I'll keep that link, because I may want to at some point.
<Entvex> hello is sftp per default for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Entvex> hello is sftp not allowed per default for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<seanz> rantic: Very nice! I've added that PPA, and now git shows an upgrade to 1.8.3!
<rantic> seanz: Awesome.
<seanz> rantic: They were being held at their current state, but I override that, so I'm hoping the upgrade goes smoothly.
<Jagst3r15> Where is skype in 12.04?
<Jagst3r15> Its not in the USC anymore?
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<seanz> rantic: Looks like the upgrade went smoothly.
<seanz> rantic: Thanks again to you and sanman.
<seanz> Problem solved.
<holstein> Jagst3r15: i grab the deb from the skype site
<Jagst3r15> yes but why not in uSC
<rantic> seanz: No problem. You'll usually only run into issues with PPA's if they rely on a large amount of dependencies, but something like GIT should be painless.
<seanz> In this case it was definitely painless.
<seanz> I just need to be sure and note it in our install docs.
<farbod> addle: you are always online?
<k1l> Jagst3r15: its in the partner repo. due to the licences
<Jagst3r15> how to enable that?
<WACOMalt> for anyone in the same boat as me, in qemu, to open ports or remap, simply add -redir tcp:INPORT::OUTPORT to your qemu line
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: post it on a qemu wiki if you can find one :)
<k1l> Jagst3r15: did you even read the advises given to you?
<WACOMalt> lol, yeah if I can find one
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: or similar, spread knowledge
<k1l> Jagst3r15: if so, read them again, the solution was altready linked to you
<greenie> is anyone of you dabbling around with source engine games on an AMD gpu right now? if so, any recommendations for the driver to use?
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, that I can do
<WACOMalt> thanks for the help folks, I'm out!
<greenie> catalyst 13.4 has horribad input lag :S
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: solved...
<rantic> greenie: You're running these games natively through steam or wine?
<greenie> natively
<rantic> greenie: I won't lie I didn't have the issues you described
<greenie> seems it's fixed in the upcoming 13.6 release, but that's still a few weeks away
<xeberdee> Captain_Proton: I was actually using openssh! not ssh. Removed openssh-server, reconfigured the eth interface with a new address. Thanks for your help tho.
<greenie> what gpu do you have rantic?
<rantic> greenie: Primarily I use a GTX 460 but my server machine runs a 7570
<rantic> greenie: I tested half life 2 and cs source around the time steam came out of beta and they ran great
<greenie> hm... 5670 here. but i googled around a bit and it seems to be a issue for some people when they play source games with 13.x drivers. especially when they use the flashlight
<Frogging|work> When I compile something from source and it goes to a place like /opt/program/bin/, how do I allow it to be called globally (like any other command)?
<Pearce> greenie: maybe you should get a better card.
<greenie> yeah if you used the driver that ships with ubuntu atm you were probably using 12.something :D
<rantic> Frogging|work: You'll need to add it to your path
<greenie> maybe i should, but not until star citizen pearce
<greenie> haha
<Frogging|work> rantic: Okay
<rantic> Frogging|work: If you're unfamilair with the process you can throw /opt/program/bin into your bashrc or export PATH=$PATH:/opt/program/bin
<Pearce> Lol, I was only kidding.
<Frogging|work> Aight, thanks
<Captain_Proton> xeberdee, no problem!  :)
<greenie> just thought i'd ask around here to save me the whole "trying out the drivers one by one" thing
<wasanzy> where can I hv hp beat driver for ubuntu?
<Frogging|work> rantic: And how do I get the terminal to reload it?
<Jagst3r15> how do I remove skype .deb
<Frogging|work> (I added the folder to the path and the programs still don't work"
<rantic> Frogging|work: can you paste the output of echo $PATH please?
<Frogging|work> It's on my other PC, but I did do that command and it is indeed there at the end
<rantic> Jagst3r15: You mean you've installed it or just remove the file from your system?
<Jagst3r15> rantic I just installed skype from skype.com
<Jagst3r15> but I cannot see it in the software center
<MagePsycho> Guys, can anyone reply on this issue: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/83385/parse-xml-to-get-node-value-in-bash-script
<Jagst3r15> I need to remove it
<rantic> Jagst3r15: It wouldn't be in the software center, do you have synaptic?
<HRezaei> How to resolve dependencies for apt-get install ?
<Jagst3r15> yes
<greenie> press ctrl+alt+t and type in skype?
<Frogging|work> rantic: Nvm, I'll just reopen the terminal
<rantic> Frogging|work: It should have worked ... you could try logging in/out to reset the session but seems uneccessary
<Frogging|work> rantic: I reopened the terminal and it's disappeared from my PATH (I did echo $PATH)
<wasanzy> any beat driver?
<Jagst3r15> synaptic will show it sir?
<basiclas-> Hi all, I broke my software index. repairs fail and give me this(3 different errors separated by /// ): http://pastebin.com/zYaQtKw0
<rantic> Jagst3r15: It _should_
<zipy> hey i got an initscript which works well when i manually start running it, but on boot, it shows it is starting but if i check, the daemon istn running
<basiclas-> how do I repair the index?
<greenie> have you tried removing the 3rd party ppas?
<tyler_d> anyone here any good with expect?
<k1l> tyler_d: no one is good with nothing :)   just ask a specific question
<basiclas-> greenie: ah ok, how would i do that? what is the list file called?
<greenie> uhm, no idea. i usually manage those via the synaptic package manager :D
<rantic> basiclas-: /etc/apt/sources.list
<greenie> rantic to the rescue!
<rantic> basiclas-: But you should really do this from the Software & Updates application
<k1l> basiclas-: why do you have debian sources included in a ubuntu release at all?
<rantic> basiclas-: Are you using Ubuntu or an Ubuntu variant like Kubutnu?
<k1l> basiclas-: open the software and updates programm and remove the debian sources from the 3rd party tab
<bhek> Anybody who uses Guake terminal on Ubuntu 13.04 have a fix for the sides of the terminal not going all the way to the side of the screen?
<k1l> basiclas-: and remove that ubun-tor PPA. it diesnt have precise packages so its useless anyway
<zipy> hey i got an initscript which works well when i manually start running it, but on boot, it shows it is starting but if i check, the daemon istn running
<ActionParsnip> greenie: PPAs are added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d in files there. You can remove PPAs by deleting the relevant file(s) there
<DigeratiW> any of you use CONKY on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zipy: how are you calling it at boot?
<ActionParsnip> DigeratiW: many do
<k1l> DigeratiW: some do
<greenie> i could use # to uncomment them as well though, right?
<DigeratiW> its like a fancy desktop info widget
<DigeratiW> how do I add my ip address to it
<ActionParsnip> DigeratiW: we know what it is, what is your question
<DigeratiW> how do I add my ip address to it
<ActionParsnip> DigeratiW: which one, WAN or LAN?
<DigeratiW> lan
<zipy> ActionParsnip, its in init.d and it gives me an echo starting ... ok
<zipy> at boot
<ActionParsnip> DigeratiW: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=15394
<ActionParsnip> DigeratiW: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html  fill your boots
<DigeratiW> thnks I get to reading
<rantic> zip/clear
<rantic> oh I fail.
<basiclas-> k1l: rantic: I'm using a preinstalled linux on a purpose built laptop
<basiclas-> standard ubuntu as far as I am aware
<DigeratiW> done, fixed thanks
<k1l> basiclas-: what does "lsb_release -a &&uname -a" give you? (in a pastebin please)
<raven> how to move rss news to imap without postfix/sendmail/...
<Vec_> This might be a silly question, but is there a way to see if this bug is fixed for ubuntu 13.04 or CUPS 1.6.3? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1032456
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1032456 in cups (Ubuntu Precise) "Canon inkjets (and some other printers) print only half of the last page after 20120801 upgrade to v1.5.3-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Fix released]
<greenie> half a test page saves ink though ^^
<Vec_> herp derp
<basiclas-> k1l: http://pastebin.com/3ZYv3ibA
<Vec_> Seemingly i can downgrade, as some "USB backend"-thing was added to CUPS later than 1.5.3. But i'm wondering if it's fixed in newer versions, and more importantly, how can i accuratly figure that out myself?
<k1l> basiclas-: please show a "ls -al /et/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin too
<dustindikes> PAGE UP
<basiclas-> k1l: Im never gonna use that zend server, guess ill remove that too, here you go - http://pastebin.com/VbFm6W79
<Frogging|work> Is it considered bad practice to simply symlink compiled programs into a place like /usr/local/bin?
<sud0man> Movie Error:  Bin: [decode],6, A Audio Video Interleave (AVI) demuxer plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed. - Why am I getting this error? Am I missing something?
<Frogging|work> So that they're available to all users including sudo
<ActionParsnip> sud0man: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: sudo isnt a user
<Frogging|work> I know
<Frogging|work> But I want to be able to use it with the sudo command
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: " all users including sudo "
<Frogging|work> I should've worded it better :P
<ecoste> .
<sud0man> ActionParsnip, i am now installing it,.
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: if a user can run it, they can run it with sudo too
<rose_76> hi all
<rose_76> TP-Link TL-WN8200ND
<rose_76> drive
<rose_76> help
<rose_76> ubuntu 13.04
<FloodBot1> rose_76: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> !ppa-purge | basiclas-
<ubottu> basiclas-: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Frogging|work> ActionParsnip: No. It's in /opt/owfs/bin, so I had to add that to /etc/environment. But that doesn't work with sudo because sudo resets PATH to secure_path (which is in sudoers which I probably shouldn't mess around with)
<ActionParsnip> rose_76: what wifi chip does it use
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: could always add it (safer not to, as you say)
<redtape|renegade> Is popeycam off-access at the moment or some`it ? :: http://popey.com/webcam/ ::
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, http://www.tp-link.us/products/details/?categoryid=240&model=TL-WN8200ND
<Frogging|work> ActionParsnip: Or should I just symlink the contents of /opt/owfs/bin to somewhere like /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin (or anywhere else that's already part of secure_path
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: I use the symlink method, is it a GUI app?
<Frogging|work> Nope
<ActionParsnip> rose_76: doesnt tell us the chip
<tyler_d> my expect script (called from bash) does not pass in the password --> http://pastebin.com/WbCPyEVL
<ActionParsnip> rose_76: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network      do you see the wifi adapter?
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, ok
<jrib> tyler_d: why are you using expect with ssh?  Why not use password-less ssh keys?
<tyler_d> jrib: I have multiples(over 1000) servers that don't have keys implimented
<Frogging|work> ActionParsnip: Okay, that's what I'll do then. Thanks :)
<Frogging|work> the new file manager is such a piece of crap
<rantic> Frogging|work: :o
<jrib> tyler_d: so implement keys?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: which one, there are lots
<Frogging|work> ActionParsnip: It's called "Files". It's kind of a stripped-down version of Nautilus
<basiclas-> ubottu: I would love to install ppa-purge I can't install/remove anything,
<ubottu> basiclas-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> tyler_d: anyway, I don't know about your expect issue, but my advice is that you use keys instead
<Frogging|work> The one included by default with Ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: ahh yes, i dont use it these days, too slow
<tyler_d> jrib: I do not have the power to impliment keys as they are not mine...
<xeon123> the content of the /tmp is deleted when the OS is rebooted?
<jrib> tyler_d: you have the root password
<ActionParsnip> xeon123: if its in tempfs then yes
<rose_76> ActionParsnip,  capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
<rose_76>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full firmware=rtl8168e-3_0.0.4 03/27/12 ip=192.168.1.111 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
<rose_76>        resources: irq:43 ioport:c000(size=256) memory:f2104000-f2104fff memory:f2100000-f2103fff
<ActionParsnip> xeon123: you can check by running:  mount
<rantic> xeon123: Usually.
<ActionParsnip> rose_76: please use a pastebin
<basiclas-> k1l: did you get the link?
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, ok
<jrib> tyler_d: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4780893/use-expect-in-bash-script-to-provide-password-to-ssh-command
<sud0man> I have installed ubuntu-restricted-tools, thanks to ActionParsnip but now it gives me, Missing element: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder.
<sud0man> how can I solve this particular situation? Am I missing something again?
<Semper> blazemore, did you find anything on grabbing the temp for each core?
<k1l> !appeals > sud0man
<ubottu> sud0man, please see my private message
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884636/
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, HELP
<Semper> Did sud0man do something?
<basiclas-> Whenever I try to install anything with apt-get, I see >  skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable
<ActionParsnip> rose_76: you only have a wired connection there, is it USB based?
<jrib> basiclas-: output of « dpkg --print-foreign-architectures » ?
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, YES
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, lan
<k1l> basiclas-: yes, remove at least the tor PPA that got no precise packages.
<Semper> k1l, did I miss something with sud0man?
<k1l> basiclas-: and i would remove the debian sources from the /etc/apt/sources.list too
<ActionParsnip> rose_76: what is the output of:  lsusb
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, ok
<basiclas-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/q4mXp8qj
<k1l> Semper: he was abusive and disturbing the last days and is now ban evading just because he needs help
<jrib> basiclas-: what ubuntu version is this?
<Semper> Fair enough.
<Semper> Anyone know of anyway to get Ubuntu displaying each individual core temperature?
<skrusty> hi, just installed ubuntu-desktop and i get the desktop lgin screen fine, but then it locks up, for about 2 minutes and then i get the screen but the graphics are really out, like there's a grid overlay on the screen or something - it's hard to explain
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884647/
<skrusty> any ideas? :/
<basiclas-> jrib: 12.04
<Semper> skrusty, does it login but leave the login screen on the background?
<Semper> but you can use applications?
<k1l> basiclas-: can you show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please?
<skrusty> it looks like it
<skrusty> it's hard to see
<Semper> It might be
<Semper> disabled desktop icons
<skrusty> i can see "remote login" still
<jrib> basiclas-: do you know anything about that error?  Pastebin /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<Semper> that caused the login screen to stick on mine
<Semper> make sure they're enabled
<Semper> tis a bug that hasn't been dealt with yet
<skrusty> how do i do that sorry? config change?
<ActionParsnip> rose_76: 2357:0100   is teh ID of the wifi, use it to find guides online
<Semper> if it is that
<nommer> Why does pulseaudio periodically break when running certain windows applications concurrently with an mp3 file, but only sometimes, defying all logic?
<basiclas-> k1l: i removed the sole source that had the full string 'debian' in it, do i remove any source beginning with deb or not?
<Semper> erm one sec
<nommer> Why does pulseaudio periodically break when running certain windows applications concurrently with an mp3 file, but only sometimes, defying all logic?
<nommer> I am forced to stop the mp3
<nommer> and restart the windows app
<rose_76> ActionParsnip, no :(
<k1l> basiclas-: can you show the file?
<Semper> You can edit it using the unity tweak tool.
<Semper> You still using unity?
<nommer> Did you guys hear my question
<skrusty> Semper: me?
<nommer> Semper: thanks for volunteering your time for free, can i ask you a question about UBUNTU?
<basiclas-> jrib: multiarch just returns 'foreign-architecture i386'
<jrib> basiclas-: and my first question?
<Semper> yeah skrusty
<hoodoowoo> I've been setting up a new machine that has not played nice with Ubuntu.  I've booted and installed (via the -server iso as the only working route) to a workable setting, and have finally managed to get the proprietary drivers of nvidia working.  Yay, but by 2.5 days of work.
<Semper> nommer, go for it
<basiclas-> brb
<hoodoowoo> However, in the ensuing apt-get remove and apt-get install storm, I seem to have removed unity.  That is, when I login through the unity-greeter interface, I'm presented with a blank desktop.  What package do I install to get it back?
<skrusty> i wans't using any dekstop manager before
<basiclas-> jrib: i know nothing about errors
<Semper> hmm
<skrusty> i just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Semper> that will be unity skrusty
<jrib> basiclas-: delete /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<Semper> I think unity tweaker needs to be installed.
<skrusty> ok
<Semper> So fire up the app center
<nommer> Why does pulseaudio periodically break when running certain windows applications concurrently with an mp3 file, but only sometimes, defying all logic?
<skrusty> Semper: two mins (thanks by the way)
<Semper> software center that is
<nommer> Why does pulseaudio periodically break when running certain windows applications concurrently with an mp3 file, but only sometimes, defying all logic? @ semper
<jrib> basiclas-: afterwards, pastebin contents of /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<nommer> sometimes it works fine
<Semper> what windows apps?
<Semper> are you using WINE?
<hoodoowoo> skrusty: you may be interested in this Wikipedia explanation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<nommer> It doesnt matter the apps, its apps that have sound
<nommer> Sometimes the windows apps sound will just break
<Semper> windows as in microsoft?
<Semper> or windows as in desktop applications?
<basiclas-> k1l: http://pastebin.com/M22Wqay6
<nommer> Yes i run some of their softwares on my UBUNTU
<nommer> But periodically the sound in their applications will just break
<nommer> defying all logic
<Semper> Well nommer that is a question for WINE gurus I think.
<nommer> I believe i am being harassed
<Semper> It will depend on a lot of things.
<basiclas-> jrib: that file did not exist
<nommer> i think it depends on the government not leaving me alone
<nonzj> hello, (kubuntu) i made a mistake and uninstalled some services which were enabling me to Sleep/Hibernate, now i don't have these buttons anymore; instead i sleep my computer by using the command: "dbus-send --system --print-reply     --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower"     /org/freedesktop/UPower     org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend", but when i come back the screen is not locked; so, how can i restore the sleep/hibernate button, or how can
<nommer> do you think thats possible?
<jrib> basiclas-: what file?
<Semper> Unlikely nommer
<Semper> more likely that WINE isn't fully compatible with the windows progams and is having some issues.
<nommer> Semper:  They hover a drone over my house every night, transmit dreams of joining the marine corps, or of them murdering my family, shock my entire body with microwave energy until sometimes i cant breathe, all because i said the wrong thing online
<slartibartfast19> I'm trying to choose between the new MacBook Air (the 12 hour battery life/Haswell 1.7Ghz i7) and a MacBook Pro with a 2.9Ghz i7; I'll mainly be using Ubuntu under parallels; anybody know if the Air will cause any issues, with the new chip and slower Ghz?
<nommer> Then harass me via microwave voices about my computer usage
<Semper> I suggest asking people who know more about running your apps under wine.
<nommer> So i think i should ask gov employees
<nommer> Instead of wine dev
<nommer> dont u
<rantic> huh
<Semper> In which case nommer, I would suggest seeing a mental health specialist.
<k1l> basiclas-: commenting with # is fine. but you can activate that partner repo again
<jrib> !ot | nommer
<ubottu> nommer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nommer> I have semper, he says im fine
<nommer> slightly depressed
<ikonia> nommer: enough with this nonsense please
<nommer> Ok
<nommer> sorry about the Nonsense
<ikonia> nommer: we support ubuntu here - keep to that topic please.
<nommer> ok
<Semper> Well, unless it is related to Ubuntu stum!
<FloodBot1> nommer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nommer> Ok, is there a ubuntu iso without selinux?
<nommer> pre installed?
<k1l> yep
<ikonia> nommer: ubuntu doesn't use selinux by defualt
<ikonia> default even
<nommer> I know it doesnt use it
<nommer> But its on there
<nommer> why?
<ikonia> nommer: I don't believe it's installed by default
<Semper> Try visiting  wineHQ and checking your apps for issues.
<nommer> Its not installed then why are the files present
<nommer> for selinux
<nommer> ?
<ikonia> it's in the repos but I don't think it's part of the default
<ikonia> nommer: which files ?
<ikonia> (it maybe installed by default)
<nommer> I have selinux folders
<nommer> in my default installs
<jrib> nommer: be specific.
<nommer> That is prettys epcific
<nommer> specific*
<jrib> nommer: give a full path...
<k1l> !enter > nommer
<ubottu> nommer, please see my private message
<nommer> sure
<ikonia> !info selinux
<Semper> which ISO, which installer what path.
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.11 (raring), package size 10 kB, installed size 82 kB
<ikonia> it's in universe
<ikonia> I doubt that's a default install
<nommer> it is
<Semper> ikonia, is it part of apparmour?
<ikonia> Semper: no
<Semper> in which case I have no idea how it got on there.
<nommer> My defualt install has selinux folders.  One moment plase
<nommer> it was default in /etc/selinux
<nommer> right therei n /etc/selinux
<ikonia> nommer: what files are there ?
<nommer> semanage.conf
<nommer> if i looked harder im sure id find the selinux.so files
<nommer> so whats the deal
<nommer> ?
<nommer> why is there a selinux folder in /etc/selinux and a semanage.conf file if its default not installed
<nommer> ?
<k1l> nommer: could you please tone it dont to a technical and not emotional level?
<nommer> Emotional?
<nommer> I'm being highly technical here
<ikonia> nommer: I don't believe it's default, I'm just checking, hold on please.
<nommer> Could i get an answer
<nommer> sure
<ikonia> nommer: it's a universe package, so I'd be surprised if it was part of the default instlal
<k1l> nommer: you are going mad because its from the NSA. thats it.
<nommer> No, I'm mad because its present on my hard drive
<nommer> And i was told it wasn't going to be in the install
<Johnny_Linux> we'll considering all the nsa has done, id be concerned too
<nommer> Thank you johnny
<jrib> nommer, k1l, ikonia: passwd seems to depend on libsemanage1.  I'm not familiar with it but it seems to just be able to manage selinux; it's not selinux itself
<nommer> Jrib
<nommer> If you delete the selinux.so
<nommer> even though its not present
<nommer> supposeldy
<nommer> guess swhat
<FloodBot1> nommer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nommer> you cant login
<ikonia> nommer: stop now please.
<jrib> nommer: what on earth are you talking about?  And stop with the enter key please
<k1l> !enter | nommer
<ubottu> nommer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kunji> On my MSI gx60 Ubuntu seems to only boot every other time.  The other times it freezes on the purple loading screen (during plymouth?).  Powering off via the power button and back on again lets it boot reliably on the second try.  I haven't noticed anything suspicious in the logs, but I haven't busted out a fine toothed comb or anything yet.  If anyone has a good lead on where I should start looking into this it would be helpful. Could eve
<ikonia> jrib: yeah, looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#SELinux
<nommer> Im saying even though selinux is not installed , you can't log into ubuntu without the files being present, the login script is dependent upon SELINUX
<blazemore> nommer: I think you're being deliberately confrontational. Do you have an actual question, that has an answer which will satisfy you?
<nommer> Am i wrong?
<nommer> That is my question blazemore
<ikonia> nommer: yes, you are very wrong
<nommer> Ok how?
<jrib> nommer: you're being vague again, saying "the files".
<blazemore> nommer: Yes you are wrong, that is the answer :)
<ikonia> nommer: what file did you delete
<nommer> Ok i deleted the file selinux.so.1
<ikonia> nommer: where is that
<nommer> Without se linux being installed
<jrib> nommer: full path.
<nommer> And then
<nommer> i couldnt log into my hd
<blazemore> !enter | nommer
<ubottu> nommer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> nommer: if you don't stop pressing enter, we're just going to remove you from the channel.
<jrib> basiclas-: what file did not exist?
<jrib> libselinux1 seems to be installed too but that seems to just provide some sort of api for selinux apps
<basiclas-> jrib: /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<Johnny_Linux> he probably wanted to know is se linux was installed and or activated
<k1l> iirc ubuntu is preparated to be used with selinux. but its not installed or working. same for debian
<Johnny_Linux> nice
<ikonia> k1l: I'm just checking now, I'll confirm it in a few minutes
<jrib> basiclas-: « dpkg --version; uname -a; lsb_release -a » on a pastebin please
<Johnny_Linux> i feel better on that note, and no, i dont trust nsa, look at what they did to windows.
<jrib> k1l: right, that seems to be the case
<basiclas-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/JpQyAkai
<k1l> so other programs maybe need selinux for special actions (like passwd and apparmor or ufw) and that for there are some files to prepare for that case. but you still need to install selinux to make that go active
<jrib> basiclas-: I told you to delete /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<nommer> WHy was i kicked out?
<jrib> nommer: because you didn't stop abusing the enter key
<nommer> I was asking about why SELINUX is required to log into ubuntu even if its not installed, if you delete the selinux which is not installed supposedly you cannot log in.
<nommer> Why is this?
<jrib> nommer: I will no longer comment on your questions until you stop being vague
<blazemore> nommer: The next thing you say better be the full path of the file you deleted
<ikonia> nommer: as I said, I don't believe that is the case, if you hold on I'll run a test case with you
<SteveBell1> absolute noob question. don't hit me… when in xbmc it starts in fullscreen. what's the key command to toggle it to window view?
<k1l> nommer: i kicked you because you didnt stop to flood the channel with your enter
<k1l> !enter > noom
<Johnny_Linux> gotchya k1l , i hope you appreciate the initial concern, we out her like ubuntu for its user ability and general security.
<blazemore> SteveBell1: backslash \
<k1l> !enter > nommer
<ubottu> nommer, please see my private message
<basiclas-> jrib: ok done
<jrib> basiclas-: output of « dpkg --print-foreign-architectures » ?
<lolcat> Is there an easy way to migrate my ubuntu from my ssd to my harddrive that allready contains file?
<blazemore> SteveBell1: It took me ages to find that myself, and I found it by accident one day
<k1l> Johnny_Linux: there is no need to go mad just because the NSA is mentioned anywhere. stick to the facts and give the people some time to exxplain
<nommer> I'm not going to search for the selinux.so file for you -- it is the file that the login script is dependent upon.  You already know this.
<blazemore> lolcat: You could just shrink the partition on the hard-drive, and install Ubuntu into the free space
<nommer> Im asking why its required for the login script
<ikonia> nommer: you deleted the file
<ikonia> nommer: which file did you delete
<nommer> selinux.so.1
<ikonia> nommer: I'm about to test it
<ikonia> nommer: where is that file
<basiclas-> jrib: don't know if you're interested in this but, everytime i try to install/remove/upgrade i get skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable
<nommer> I don't know.
<Johnny_Linux> i wasnt going mad, but, i do know how and what the nsa is about, but, again, thanks for the reply.
<jrib> basiclas-: yep, that's what we are about to fix
<blazemore> lolcat: You wouldn't be "migrating" it though
<SteveBell1> blazemore: backslash sign is on the key next to the number zero at the top row. so shift ctrl that key?!?
<lolcat> blazemore: Why mess with partitions? Can't I just copy the system files, install grub and then reboot?
<blazemore> SteveBell1: oh...
<SteveBell1> netbook...
<blazemore> SteveBell1: I don't know, on a UK keyboard it's just its own key without any modifiers
<jimmyjam> can you guys help me get TF2 running on my new desktop? Getting major image glitches when i try to play, everything freezes, then loads really slowly. HD 7750, FX4100. Thank you
<SteveBell1> ah man. this is hard stuff :P
<cipherboy> nommer, ikonia, find/grep reports it is in /lib/arch-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1
<basiclas-> jrib: ok so i ran dpkg --print-foreign-architectures , no output, is that ok?
<blazemore> lolcat: In my experience, the effort required moving Ubuntu from one hard drive / computer to another is far more than just doing a fresh installation and spending a little bit of time setting it back up
<nommer> yes cipherboy
<nommer> my question now is
<nommer> how can i log into my ubuntu after deleting it
<jrib> basiclas-: that's fine.  Now we're going to enable multiarch with i386 for you.  You're on amd64, correct?
<cipherboy> nommer, ikonia, also interesting to note: lsof | grep 'selinux.so.1'...look at how many processes use it
<nommer> are there alternative login scripts?
<ikonia> nommer: stop
<basiclas-> jrib: derrrr, how do i check?
<ikonia> nommer: I'm doing the user test now
<lolcat> blazemore: how is cp -ax * /media/something more work than a reinstall?
<nommer> Ikonia im asking cipherboy a question is that ok with you sir/
<ikonia> nommer: you deleted a file - which file did you delete and from which directory
<blazemore> lolcat: Wait, what exactly do you want to do?
<ikonia> nommer: no - it's not as you're just repeating the same thing over and over
<nommer> Im talking to cipherboy
<nommer> Cipherboy -
<jrib> basiclas-: uname -a actually tells us, so I just checked and you are indeed on amd64.  Now let's tell dpkg to also let you install i386 packages.  Issue the command: « dpkg --add-architecture i386 »
<nommer> Is there a way to remove selinux.so and replace the login script dependent on it
<basiclas-> jrib: 64 bit yes, amd or not i dont remember
<blazemore> lolcat: You currently have a PC with two hard drives: an SSD and a hard drive. Ubuntu is installed on the SSD, and there is one partition on the other drive with data on it?
<nommer> So i can use my ubuntu?
<jrib> blazemore: amd64 is just the name of the architecture
<lolcat> blazemore: Yes, I think the SSD is failing so I want to trim it and run badblocks
<blazemore> lolcat: You want it to end up such that Ubuntu is installed on the hard drive along with your data, and the SSD is empty
<lolcat> blazemore: yes
<blazemore> lolcat: You can do both of those without harming your data, but do a backup first
<ikonia> nommer: I'll tell you once I've done the test
<lolcat> so I can TRIM the SSD and then run badblocks
<basiclas-> jrib: ok done
<ikonia> nommer: where are you removing the file from
<lolcat> blazemore: Do share why I can't
<blazemore> lolcat: Yes if your SSD supports TRIM. The Arch Wiki is a good resource
<k1l> nommer: your question was explained while you were kicked because of flooding with your enter key
<jrib> basiclas-: now run « sudo apt-get update »
<blazemore> I said you *can* do both of those, lolcat :)
<k1l> !irclogs | nommer
<ubottu> nommer: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<nommer> im removing the NSA SELINUX.SO.1 file from my hard drive and when i do it then i can't log into ubuntu but ubuntu says its not installed
<blazemore> nommer: Why are you avoiding the question "Where is selinux.so.1 located?"
<ikonia> nommer: this is the file time I'll ask you before I ban you
<basiclas-> jrib: ok done
<k1l> Johnny_Linux: see who is again going mad?
<ikonia> nommer: where is the file you are deleting located
<Semper> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1
<Semper> ^
<nommer> yes
<ikonia> Semper: I'm not aksing you
<jrib> basiclas-: output of « apt-cache policy skype{,-bin} » ?
<Johnny_Linux> lol, dont point the finger at me
<Semper> That is using a great great deal of processes
<blazemore> What version of Ubuntu are you using, nommer ?
<ikonia> nommer: where is the file you are deleting located
<SteveBell1> no one knows how to toggle fullscreen  / window mode?
<skrusty> Semper: removing the stock nvidia drivers and installing nvidia's own seems to have fixed it
<nommer> ikonia : /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1
<k1l> nommer: its not activated nor installed. but other programs are prepared to work with selinux. so there are some files on your system. but again its not installed and not activated
<ikonia> nommer: and one final question, can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<Semper> Weird skrusty.
<basiclas-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/GL4LBZYM
<skrusty> yeah :/
<Semper> Nice you got a fix though.
<k1l> nommer: so stop going mad on reading selinux is from NSA
<nommer> k1l and ikonia:  That doesnt make sense if i can't log into ubuntu after deleting it
<blazemore> SteveBell1: I just googled "XBMC keyboard shortcuts" and clicked this. I'm sorry Google isn't working for you :( but here you go http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Keyboard
<ikonia> nommer: and one final question, can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<nommer> It obviously is installed and rquired
<skrusty> yeah, just thought i'd let ya know, cheers anyway! :)
<nommer> required*
<nommer> No, I don't trust you now.
<ikonia> nommer: I'm about to test it for you - answer the questions
<nommer> you lied to me.
<k1l> nommer: obviously you are not listening
<blazemore> lol nommer
<SteveBell1> blazemore: found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts but that doesn't mention fullscreen
<k1l> for the logs: again: some other programs are prepared for using selinux and need those files.
<blazemore> SteveBell1: It's an XBMC keyboard shortcut, not Ubuntu
<kunji> Well, I figured it was a longshot, I'm heading out, but if anyone thinks of anything about booting every other time, I'll be checking the logs tonight so just putting it here will be fine even though I'll be gone a while.
<jrib> blazemore: alright, you should be able to get apt-get to install skype-bin now
<blazemore> Not me jrib
<jrib> basiclas-: alright, you should be able to get apt-get to install skype-bin now (sorry blazemore )
<Semper> What is libselinux.so.1 ?
<jrib> !info libselinux1
<ubottu> libselinux1 (source: libselinux): SELinux runtime shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.1.9-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 60 kB, installed size 189 kB
<Semper> So it is a required package, what does it do?
<Semper> Since it has its fingers in every process.
<Pici> Semper: No one said that.
<Jagst3r15> How do you install ruby on ubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> Jagst3r15,  synaptics
<basiclas-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/u4qJNL5i
<basiclas-> thats the error i recieved
<Semper> In component main, is required.
<jrib> basiclas-: what command caused this and what was the full output?
<blazemore> Semper: It's the SeLinux libraries, basically provides an interface to selinux
<martianlobster> how to I open the software center ?
<Semper> What's that mean then Pici
<blazemore> Semper: But selinux isn't installed in Ubuntu
<k1l> Semper: other programs are prepared to work with selinux. they error if that files are deleted. that doesnt mean selinux is installed or activated
<Semper> Just wondering why is has fingers in many pies is all.
<basiclas-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/scpKh4rj
<Pici> Semper: pam is configured to use selinux if it exists, but it uses the shared libraries to determine that. So if you remove them, like nommer did, login will fail.
<blazemore> martianlobster: Click the Ubuntu button in the top left corner, search for "software" and you should see the software centre icon come up in the search results
<ikonia> Semper: what fingers does it have it's pies in
<basiclas-> everything's in there :)
<martianlobster> blazemore: thanks!
<k1l> Semper: that is the concept of selinux or other security plans
<Semper> lsof | grep 'selinux.so.1'
<k1l> Semper: just think of what a firewall get the fingers on
<ikonia> Semper: that's just open files
<jrib> basiclas-: you have no idea why this comes up?  Did you do anything before to try to fix your skype issues?
<blazemore> Off home now, goodbye all, and good luck with your problems
<greenie> have a good one
<basiclas-> jrib: i dont have skype issues per se. It works fine, I just cant install remove or upgrade anything else. Its always that skype error message about skype-bin
<jrib> basiclas-: in the meantime, pastebin « apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0 »
<mregg> Hi - I'm trying to move from MSAccess to MySQL. Is there a recommended form editor for MySQL (apart from Base)?
<basiclas-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/MzhXc2Uv
<Semper> awful lots got that file open then
<jrib> basiclas-: is this an upgrade from 11.10?
<basiclas-> jrib: I recieved this computer about 1.5 months ago, it had preinstalled linux 12.04 (it's a zareason)
<jrib> basiclas-: I see.  It's strange because the multiarch setup changed in 12.04 and that file you had from before was a remnant from pre-12.04 days
<basiclas-> jrib: it was 'brand new' from them
<jrib> basiclas-: what's output of « apt-cache policy dpkg ».  Also, here is a relevant bug I haven't finished reading through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015329
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1015329 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg fails to run after update (error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libgtk2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules'): ambiguous package name 'libgtk2.0-0' with more than one installed instance)" [Critical,Fix released]
<basiclas-> i saw some dates in a file somewhere dating back from last summer, so i guess it's been in storage for a while :)
<jrib> basiclas-: what's in /var/lib/dpkg/arch?
<Semper> ikonia, any reason why so many processes have that file open?
<ikonia> it's checked as part of pam
<ikonia> that seems to be the core thing
<basiclas-> jrib: http://tny.cz/32e9e473
<jrib> basiclas-: erm, right this dpkg isn't even from precise repositories it seems
<Semper> strange
<basiclas-> in /arch, amd64
<jrib> basiclas-: did you have debian repositories enabled?
<Semper> its still an se library that shouldnt be there surely?
<basiclas-> i386
<basiclas-> sorry so that was in /arch amd64
<basiclas-> i386
<basiclas-> teh fuck :D they were both in arch, ,
<basiclas-> jrib: i will check
<IdleOne> basiclas-: Please don't swear in here
<jrib> basiclas-: that dpkg version is exactly what's in debian wheezy currently
<basiclas-> IdleOne: ok sorry
<k1l> jrib: he had some debian sid sources active
<ironhalik> Is there a command line version of nautilus 'Extract here'? I mean, universal extracting command that would take care of bz2, gunzips etc
<basiclas-> jrib: with regards to checking debian sources, im not sure how to read the source lists
<jrib> !info unp | ironhalik
<ubottu> ironhalik: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<basiclas-> hmm
<jrib> basiclas-: if you have random packages (including dpkg) now coming from debian repositories, I would suggest just reinstalling
<Vec_> I'm having some trouble, my server has apparantly been trying to send mails every minute since some time.. I have nullmailer installed for the sole reason of mailing me logwatch logs, which works.. I'm not sure what my server is trying to send? Please take a look.. http://pastebin.com/gZrUJsL1
<ironhalik> thanks a lot jrib
<ironhalik> saved me all those -xvzf's ;>
<jrib> ironhalik: you can omit "z" with tar now (it's smart) :D
<ironhalik> jrib: "smart" ;>
<ironhalik> not as smart as unp, it seems ;>
<daftykins> Vec_: the log suggests the subdomain box.vecbox.com does not exist
<tony98> ciao
<ikonia> Vec_: I suspect you are being hit with scatter back spam
<ikonia> it looks like you've got a messed up mail server config and have configured it to relay so you have a route out and getting scatter back spam
<tony98> !list
<ubottu> tony98: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Vec_> daftykins: Sure, but that means that some program is trying to send mail with that configuration -- im not sure where to start in figuring that out.
<daftykins> ah ok
<Vec_> ikonia: As far as me messed up the mailconfig that might be the case. However, logwatch and fail2ban sends me mails with no problem.
<ikonia> Vec_: errr that means nothing
<ikonia> Vec_: it looks like it's scatter back spam
<basiclas-> haha ok
<ikonia> your ISP will not welcome them geting blacklisted
<mm12> hi everyone
<Vec_> ikonia: Im not sure what you mean exactly :x
<X-Sleepy-X> mm12: hi
<basiclas-> i guess so,
<basiclas-> well thanks for trying :)
<ikonia> Vec_: I send a mail to fake@yourdomain.com with a reply to address of james@mydomain.com - fake@yourdomain.com doesn't exist, so the mail server bounces it to james@mydomain.com - thus spamming james through your mail server
<mm12> hi iam trying to set the fan speed for my gigabyte 7970..and its giving me response.
<mm12> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configuration file manually and run aticonfig again.
<ikonia> Vec_: I suspect you are running null mailer as root ?
<mm12> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mm12> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<mm12> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Permission denied.
<X-Sleepy-X> mm12: perhaps you can run the command with sudo
<basiclas-> jrib: do you suggest i use the 12.04 disk provided by zareason or just a clean one from ubuntu?
<mm12> sudo what u mean
<X-Sleepy-X> mm12: put sudo in front of the command
<mm12> sudo aticonfig --initial
<X-Sleepy-X> yea
<jrib> basiclas-: yeah, you can checksum the disc to make sure it's ok and then use it.  Or if you want something more recent (but not LTS), you can use 13.04
<Vec_> ikonia: Oh. i c. But how is that a likely scenario? I dont really understand. This just seems like i've missconfigured some package on my server to send mails from "root@box.vecbox.com" (which does not exsist) -- vecbox.com however, does.
<mm12> thanks X-Sleepy-X
<ikonia> Vec_: what do you mean how is that likely, it's a well known spam tactic
<X-Sleepy-X> mm12: yw :)
<nottura> I got a new Nvidia card. a gtx460. I have the gtx 260 in the machine already. would I reinstall the drivers, or update the configuration files for the new card ?
<daftykins> neither
<daftykins> just turn off, swap, boot
<ikonia> Vec_:  if you believe it's a process on your machine, check the crontab, clear the mail queue, shutdown processes and find the one sending mail
<nottura> it does work, but i experienced some obvious issues. so i am trying to troubleshoot before i do anything
<Vec_> ikonia: I've installed nullmailer yes, if it runs as root or not i have no clue. Im pretty new at this.
<daftykins> nottura: what happened?
<nottura> hmm, ok. card must be somehow damaged. froze in game at a very high fps a couple times. MB seemed hot. and on a couple of reboots, it sad soft error CPU core 3 not responding
<nottura> i am soret of scared to stick it back in and try to get to the bottom of it
<Vec_> ikonia: Im pretty certain its a process on my system trying to send a mail.. my root crontab has MAILTO="", my fail2ban works with mail, my logwatch works with mail. I have rsnapshot installed, but i'm not sure if that program wants to send mail by default
<nottura> gtx470 supposedly runs hot. maybe i pushed it to hard
<nottura> too*
<Eagleman> Is there a way to setup ubuntu as an "tor" gateway, so if i set my default route to that machine, all data will be "anonimized"
<Semper> Eagleman, socks proxy
<Semper> probably
<paolo65> !list
<ubottu> paolo65: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> Eagleman: tor isn't actually that secure
<greenie> what's secure these days..
<Eagleman> What do you suggest then
<Semper> daftykins, talking about the fact tor is saturated with NSA nodes?
<ikonia> Vec_: why are you sure it's a program on your machine ?
<greenie> i would suggest pulling the ethernet cable and go live in the woods with the wolves :)
<Eagleman> lol
<Vec_> ikonia: It just makes sense.. Look at the log; something on my machine tries to send mails with a wrong address which is a default one "root@host.domain.com"
<ikonia> Vec_: sorry you're not applying logic
<daftykins> Semper: no, that endpoints can sniff egressing data
<ikonia> Vec_: does this happen at regular intervals ?
<Vec_> ikonia: I've probably derped and not configured it to be root@vecbox.com"
<jiffe98> is there a good way to do something like an 'apt-get -y upgrade' that would answer yes to the initial question asking if I want to proceed but no the questions such as configuration file changes?
<ikonia> Vec_: is vecbox.com your domain
<Semper> daftykins, ah
<Semper> well only if you don't use SSL
<Vec_> ikonia: :/ Every minute, i just went into /var/spool/nullmailer/queue and deleted the 2 messages that were there (since 9.july) (they were logwatch logs...)
<Vec_> ikonia: vecbox.com is mine yessir
<Semper> I thought you were talking about being identified if you acted anonymously
<ikonia> Vec_: ahhh ok,
<kusu> hi
<Semper> i.e. not sending personally identifying material
<kusu> how do u dual boot ubuntu with win xp?
<ikonia> Vec_: what's in the content of the messages, does it giveyou a clue ?
<Vec_> ikonia: Please bear with me, im so confused with linux and explaining this stuff still that i leave out key information..
<Semper> kusu, google wubi
<Semper> it will make it really easy for you to try it
<kusu> wubi???
<Semper> yes
<Semper> WUBI
<greenie> with wubi you can install linux within windows
<greenie> kinda
<jimmyjam> can you guys help me get TF2 running on my new desktop? Getting major image glitches when i try to play, everything freezes, then loads really slowly. HD 7750, FX4100. Thank you
<Semper> greenie, not kinda
<Semper> you can
<Vec_> ikonia: tbh, since it was 9july it probably tried sending them before i got the configuration done OR SOMETHING (tm) and then been stuck spamming those mails ever since.. I deleted them from the spool now without reading (it was from logwatch@vecbox.com so its just log summarys)
<ikonia> Vec_: is there not more mails being created ?
<OerHeks> kusa after installation ubuntu, hold shift @ boot to select win xp or ubuntu
<kusu> do i select partitions manually to install ubuntu or do i delete win xp partitions if i wanna dual boot ubuntu with win xp?
<Vec_> ikonia: Checking now, btw whats the "move to bottom of page"-command in less?
<greenie> kusu: with wubi you can circumvent that
<ikonia> Vec_: there isn't one that I'm aware of
<greenie> it just stores all the linux data into sort of an image file
<greenie> on your ntfs partition
<saiarcot895> Vec_: besides the end key
<OerHeks> kusa, you get an option to install side by side, and to decrease a partition to make space
<Vec_> ikonia: Ok. I checked the logs now, and 18:51 was the last error trying to send mail. Ill wait a few more minutes and check again
<ikonia> Vec_: ok, I'm stepping away from my desk for a few minutes
<Jagst3r15> how would I run this script sirs? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5713887
<Jagst3r15> I have the file on my desktop
<Vec_> saiarcot895: end and home does not work in less (im trying it as we speak)
<jimmyjam> anyone know how to install drivers for my HD 7750?
<Jagst3r15> sh compass-app-shortcut-creator.sh does not work
<shahan> I have upgrade with "sudo apt-get upgrade" from the Main Server as source. but it cannt fetch 864KB of data and for this all those of 233MB data are not installing. what can I do now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884852/
<shahan> its ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<shahan> I have upgrade with "sudo apt-get upgrade" from the Main Server as source. but it cannt fetch 864KB of data and for this all those of 233MB data are not installing. what can I do now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884852/
<wiredmind> Jagst3r15: tried chmod +x compass-app-shourtcut-creator.sh && ./compass-app-shortcut-creator.sh
<greenie> shahan: did you run apt-get update?
<euxneks> shahan, try switching mirrors
<shahan> ya I treid
<greenie> then what eux said
<shahan> tried euxneks
<Jagst3r15> wiredmind it says no such file or directory
<wiredmind> what does pwd say?
<Jagst3r15> oh
<kusu> do i select partitions manually to dual boot ubuntu with win xp?
<Jagst3r15> you spelled shortcut wrong it works now ;)
<wiredmind> Jagst3r15: good
<shahan> any idea to install all those downlooaded stuff?
<saiarcot895> shahan: switch to the main Ubuntu mirror, run "sudo apt-get update", and then try installing it
<euxneks> shahan, you can install local packages with dpkg install but try the ubuntu mirror: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<jimmyjam> anyone know how to install drivers for my HD 7750?
<Jagst3r15> it works :)
<euxneks> shahan, what saiarcot895 said
<Jagst3r15> thanks!
<shahan> euxneks: I tried all those staff.
<saiarcot895> !ati | jimmyjam
<ubottu> jimmyjam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SirRock> Can someone help me out installing a program?
<jimmyjam> cheers
<basiclas-> jrib: what was the last version before the amazon ads integration?
<SirRock> I just switched to Ubuntu and I don't know exactly how to work the terminal
<k1l> SirRock: just describe your issue
<shahan> SirRock: which version of ubuntu you are using now?
<SirRock> I installed a program called  "protege" and the installer ran, but now I can't find the program.
<SirRock> I see the folder and a bunch of files for it, but i click on the script and it doesn't work
<SirRock> 13.04
<SirRock> I think
<shahan> SirRock: go to terminal and type protege
<SirRock> says command not found
<saiarcot895> SirRock: how did you install it?
<SirRock> http://protege.stanford.edu/download/protege/4.0/installanywhere/
<SirRock> I went to linux instructions and typed in sh ./install_protege_4.0.2.bin
<shahan> SirRock: have you install it by Ubuntu Software Center?
<SirRock> Nah, I'll go see if its in there
<saiarcot895> SirRock: it's not in the Software Center
<k1l> SirRock: did you load anything from the webpage or did you use the programs that ubuntu ships?
<saiarcot895> SirRock: did you follow the instructions on the page?
<euxneks> shahan, have you tried sudo apt-get clean
<SirRock> I followed the instructions on the page. I installed some program that lets me open the terminal in that folder with a right click, but besdies that nothing else
<Vec_> ikonia: The trying to send mail outward with wrong sender address seized now that i removed 2 mails from the nullmailer's spool. It was hammering every minute, and now its been quiet for a good 10 minutes so i assume its all well now.
<OerHeks> SirRock, that is an old version see > http://protege.stanford.edu/download/protege/4.3/installanywhere/Web_Installers/
<shahan> euxneks: no
<euxneks> shahan, that might help?
<SirRock> OOOO
<shahan> euxneks: okey. let me chk
<euxneks> if that doesn't work then maybe try sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<euxneks> shahan, though I think you've probably already tried that eh? :)
<saiarcot895> SirRock: at any rate, after you download it, in the terminal, type in "sh ./install_protege_4.3.bin" (without the quotes)
<SirRock> I'm downloading that now. but I see the scripts for protege, but every time i click on them it just opens up a text editor
<shahan> euxneks: no. I didnt tried it before.
<shahan> euxneks: what will it do my systme?
<saiarcot895> SirRock: try opening up the Dash (start menu key or the Ubuntu icon at the top left corner) and typing in Protege
<euxneks> shahan, it might fix it, I doubt it would cause any problems
<SirRock> I tried that and only the folder and file named protege pop up
<samba35> how do i access ubuntu  server from another ubuntu server over Internet with gui
<OerHeks> SirRock, if you installed correct, http://localhost:8080/webprotege/ >>>  http://protegewiki.stanford.edu/wiki/WebProtegeAdminGuide
<jaenie> i dont think I'm running a firewall, but i cannot connect to the mysql server on my desktop.  I started up ufw and allowed 3306/tcp but i still cannot make a simple connection (like $ telnet host 3306)
<jaenie> is there some default firewall running?
<jrib> !vnc | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SirRock> LIke, I found the file. It says it's a shell script "(application/x-shellscript)" but it won't run, is there a program i'm supposed to open it with?
<samba35> thanks
<Semper> Anyone got any idea how to monitor the temperature of individual CPU cores?
<kelly> hi guys
<saiarcot895> !sensors | Semper
<ubottu> Semper: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Semper> For the last time
<kelly> i want to use clonezilla ,
<kelly> if i want to make a backup for linux , should i format the external harddrive as the same file system i use in linux like ext4 ? the external harddrive i have now with ntfs file﻿ system
<Semper> I know and have installed lm-sensors
<Semper> it does not detect cores
<Semper> acpi -t also does not work
<saiarcot895> Semper: the reading itself is dependent on your hardware
<k1l> Semper: which mainboard-cpu is it? or laptop?
<Semper> FX 8120
<Semper> AMD Octacore
<SirRock> Is there a way I can post screenshots or share my screen to show what I'm doing?
<Semper> it does have the sensors as far as I know
<greenie> you can use pastebin and/or an image hoster
<Semper> The AMD kernel module is not reporting the physical temperatures according to documentation.
<samba35> jrib, can you pls tell me which is best vnc server
<jrib> samba35: read the wiki and use the one that you want
<Semper> samba35, SSH
<Semper> :P
<QTPieMan> how to get sleep and hibernate?
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<Semper> Use SSH in order to remotely use the desktops
<Semper> vastly superior to any VNC.
<samba35> Semper, can you pls give some more details
<QTPieMan> any help here?
<Semper> Getting a guide
<LucidDreamZzZ> ssh has nothing to do w vnc
<greenie> kelly: i don't think it matters much
<saiarcot895> QTPieMan: I believe sleep is equivalent to suspend
<greenie> as long as it's not fat32 ;)
<kelly> greenie, BTW , sometimes i get partclone faild ? but this error message happen when i want to make a backup from ubuntu in vbox to externel harddrive
<QTPieMan> saiarcot895: yup suspend
<hbeck> hey folks. I am getting intermittent connectivity to stuff on my LAN, just upgraded the motherboard and I am suspecting driver issues for the on-board ethernet. Here's a paste of lspci and lsmod (relevant parts): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884910/
<Semper> This should help: http://narnia.cs.ttu.edu/drupal/node/132
<BenjaminRH> Hey guys. I'm having some trouble installing 13.04 on a new Toshiba Satellite S70 (dual-boot with Windows 8). Anybody have any experience with that?
<saiarcot895> QTPieMan: as for hibernate, see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<SirRock> saircot895: Here's what I have so far: http://postimg.org/image/jc3k7pjfl/. I click on the Protege script and it won't run. I type the command in the terminal and it can't find it
<hbeck> found some posts saying there may be some issues since the 8169 driver is being used instead of 8168. Would that be responsible for ping, ssh, etc. connections working in and out
<hbeck> ?
<greenie> hm no idea, didn't try that yet
<QTPieMan> saiarcot895: ok
<Semper> k1l, I am pretty sure I could get individual core temperatures with speedfan / coretemp in windows.
<OerHeks> SirRock, if you installed correct, http://localhost:8080/webprotege/ >>>  http://protegewiki.stanford.edu/wiki/WebProtegeAdminGuide
<BenjaminRH> My major initial problem is that the screen is completely dark. If I hold it up to the light and squint at an angle, I can just make out the install window. Function brightness keys don't seem to do anything.
<SirRock> I'll try this now
<holstein> BenjaminRH: i have seen that
<LucidDreamZzZ> this is #ubuntu
<BenjaminRH> holstein: have you seen any solutions? :)
<holstein> BenjaminRH: i actually have an EEEpc like that, intel hardware surprisingly.. i can use totally different function keys
<LucidDreamZzZ> hbeck, what symptoms
<holstein> BenjaminRH: also, this happens are reboot, from the bios screen or where ever
<LucidDreamZzZ> try blacklisting the module you do not want to load
<BenjaminRH> holstein: yep. that's my problem
<shahan> euxneks:  sudo apt-get clean has removed all stff i downloaded :(
<holstein> BenjaminRH: its affecting the bios screen?
<Semper> BenjaminRH, get it fully installed and use brightness config
<Semper> if it affects the bios
<Semper> it is most likely a broken screen
<BenjaminRH> Semper: I can't see anything to install it, unfortunately
<Semper> you must have a broken screen
<BenjaminRH> the screen certainly isn't broken, Windows runs find
<BenjaminRH> fine*
<holstein> BenjaminRH: you could have a bad backlight
<hbeck> LucidDreamZzZ: Ethernet comes up "ok" but connectivity is in and out. Ping will get "destination host unreachable" for a while, then work, then fail again
<Semper> even on the lowest brightness setting you should be able to see it
<shahan> now it asks for downloading 288MB again
<hbeck> this is just from one local box to another
<BenjaminRH> Semper: maybe it's a combination of the backlight not being on and the brightness at 0 or 1?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: when it was happening to me, i would pull the battery and unplug
<LucidDreamZzZ> hbeck, thats exactly what i was not hoping for :(
<matban> guys just installed the ati driver for my HD 7750, TF2 running better than before but it's still lagging quite a bit. what can i do?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: but, i found the odd function key combo as well
<chadthedude> Hello guys, this script is coded in which language? http://pastebin.com/0cw2c8QW
<Semper> matban, is it the AMD Prop driver?
<BenjaminRH> holstein: ooh! What's the function key combo?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: what i usually do in those situations is remove the hard drive so i can force power off and test without damaging anything
<chadthedude> http://pastebin.com/0cw2c8QW <--- Which language this script is coded in?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: quite random
<chadthedude> holstein: sir, http://pastebin.com/0cw2c8QW <--- Which language this script is coded in?
<LucidDreamZzZ> hbeck, i would keep trying in here idk, but blacklisting the module that is not supposed to load might fix
<saiarcot895> !patience | chadthedude
<ubottu> chadthedude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kelly> how to extract gz via terminal ?
<BenjaminRH> chadthedude: javascript
<holstein> chadthedude: i would try a programming channel
<BenjaminRH> chadthedude: that's a greasemonkey script
<chadthedude> benjaminrh, .js extension?
<BenjaminRH> chadthedude: yep
<BenjaminRH> chadthedude: .user.js
<chadthedude> how can I execute it?
<LucidDreamZzZ> hbeck, keep asking in here someone probably has same issue
<BenjaminRH> chadthedude: check out greasemonkey if you're in firefox, or tampermonkey if in chrome
<chadthedude> BenjaminRH, come to #gstreamer as this is ubuntu-only.
<chadthedude> come to #gstreamer and help my ass, man.
<BenjaminRH> lol
<holstein> !language | chadthedude
<ubottu> chadthedude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<matban> Semper: is was the open source one, xorg. I just followed the instructions on the page. Are there tests I can run to confirm which it was for you?
<chadthedude> this is a ubuntu-support channel, we'll get banned by holstein.
<Semper> should be
<holstein> chadthedude: i am just a volunteer making a request.. thanks for your consideration
<Semper> Google how to check which driver it is
<Semper> if it isn't fglrx
<chadthedude> holstein; volunteers are kind.
<hbeck> LucidDreamZzZ: hooray... I'll have to see if it is an issue windows-side also (hardware issue or driver issue)
<Semper> try their proprietary driver
<LucidDreamZzZ> fglrx?
<LucidDreamZzZ> hbeck, yeah not sure hmm
<Semper> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Catalyst#Linux
<hbeck> google finds several threads talking about the drivers with the NIC in question
<LucidDreamZzZ> hbeck, try blacklisting see if it loads the 'correct' one instead ? dunno
<SirRock> OerHeks: I tried "mkdir /data/webprotege" but the terminal says no such file. What should I do?
<hbeck> LucidDreamZzZ: yup, thanks. Will try that as well as seeing if I can get the proprietary drivers in there.
<LucidDreamZzZ> im not the best to ask but it might be worth a shot
<matban> Semper: is this right? http://linuxhelp.150m.com/ati/ati.htm
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm gtg, hth
<LucidDreamZzZ> hbeck, good luck network flakiness worst issue
<Semper> Similar but not up to date
<Semper> pretty sure you can install it from software centre.
<martinny> hello, is there a way to have a raid6 over network or some sort of filesystem with redundancy with multiple physical boxes?
<Semper> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Semper> martinny, that is unlikely
<Semper> but not impossible
<matban> Semper: it recommended using the open source version, which is what i did: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Semper> Yeah I know.
<martinny> Semper: whats the best way to have a expandable FS?
<Semper> That open source documentation must be pretty old to think that opensource is still better surely.
<wabash> Where can I find a list of packages and versions that are in the repos for Ubuntu 13.04, 13.10?
<Semper> they've been working on their own driver making it better for ages.
<Semper> wabash, use synaptic package manager
<Pici> wabash: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wabash> Semper: In 13.10? I don't have that installed yet!!   :)
<wabash> Pici: Ok, thank you. It's an online database of sorts?
<Pici> wabash: yes
<wabash> pici: ok thanks. Looking at it now.
<Semper> martinny, I don't know but generally NFS with RAID is a enterprise class hardware and software job.
<matban> Semper: so I should install the flgrx driver?
<Semper> I am not an expert however.
<Semper> matban, try it at least
<Semper> it *should* be better.
<Semper> but it isn't "free open source"
<matban> Semper: also what about this guide? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29_BETA.2FEXPERIMENTAL
<Semper> matban, that seems accurate and correct
<matban> Semper: ok thanks
<quadHelix> Is there a trick to get pdo-mysql working in 12.04?  I have the pertinent packages installed and updated, but cakephp and composer are complaining they are not present
<ikonia> quadHelix: where are they looking
<quadHelix> ikonia, i assumed /etc/php5/apache2
<quadHelix> ikonia, i commented out the line in the ini file to get composer to download plugins.  Now it is saying it really needs the PDO tho :(
<ikonia> quadHelix: what package did you install for pdo ?
<quadHelix> ikonia pdo-mysql?
<ikonia> quadHelix: that package doesn't appear to exist
<ikonia> !info pdo-mysql
<ubottu> Package pdo-mysql does not exist in raring
<quadHelix> ikonia, correction: php5-msyql
<quadHelix> !info php5-mysql
<ubottu> php5-mysql (source: php5): MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.2 (raring), package size 73 kB, installed size 239 kB
<bcows> if I do sudo killall <ps name> and it runs without error but the process is still listed under the "ps" command what am I doing wrong ?
<quadHelix> ikonia, it was complaining about mysqlnd and odbc too
<ikonia> quadHelix: looks fine to me
<ikonia> quadHelix: just installed it myself
<quadHelix> ok ty ikonia
<sarcasticsimba> Hey there! Does anyone know how I'd go about setting the screen resolution larger than 1024x768? (I'm running ubuntu in a VM)
<theadmin> bcows: I think "killall" defaults  to sending SIGTERM, which means the apps are responsible for finishing up themselves, they are just told "please finish". Try with -KILL
<adamk> sarcasticsimba: Do you know if you are using the vmware Xorg driver?
<sarcasticsimba> adamk: I'm using virtualbox, so I don't think I've got that driver installed.
<Sicp> first off, try VMWare's "VMWare Player"
<Sicp> excellent stuff, no extra baggage and really fast
<sarcasticsimba> Is it free or open source?
<Sicp> free.
<adamk> sarcasticsimba: OK, so are you using the vboxvideo driver?
<adamk> VirtualBox is fine.  If it doesn't what you need, there's no reason to switch.
<bcows> ah thanks theadmin!, that worked
<Sicp> I think VirtualBox is crap
<adamk> does, not doesn't.
<Sicp> that's why I switched, but yes..no reason for you to do the same
<sarcasticsimba> adamk: The only graphics drivers I've got installed should be the nvidia ones I installed after setting up the VM
<Ekushey> Sicp: but vmware isn't free
<Sicp> VMWare Player is
<sarcasticsimba> And I'm not a fan of anything Windows; this is for a thing I need to do for work.
<adamk> sarcasticsimba: You can't use the nvidia drivers in a virtualbox vm. virtualbox virtualizes its own GPU.
<adamk> sarcasticsimba: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<theadmin> sarcasticsimba: You just need to install the guest additions: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Sicp> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/5_0
<sarcasticsimba> adamk: Huh, I see. I'll get right on that, thank you!
<quadHelix> I am viewing phpinfo(); and it says the ini file is processed but it contains no other reference to the PDO
<Captain_Proton> is it possible to have empathy pop message in 13.04
<theadmin> Captain_Proton: pop? Do you mean pop3? If so, Empathy is not an e-mail client, sorry, try Thunderbird, Evolution, KMail... etc
<BenjaminRH> perhaps you meant a notification?
<Captain_Proton> Yes
<theadmin> Ah... Captain_Proton, I think it shows notifications by default, maybe you unchecked that in settings?
<BenjaminRH> I thought there was some way to add apps to the whitelist
<Captain_Proton> theadmin, yes I lloked for it but I do not see it in the new vrs
<sarcasticsimba> adamk: It keeps telling me "Permission Denied" when I try to access that log.
<lotuspsychje> Captain_Proton: geary can notify new emails too i think
<lotuspsychje> !info geary | Captain_Proton
<ubottu> Captain_Proton: geary (source: geary): email client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1113 kB, installed size 4085 kB
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Empathy is of IM client, not e-mail (which is what I said in my first reply to him/her)
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: oh ok
<kelly_> what would you guys recommend as a media manager/player for large libraries ?
<Captain_Proton> lotuspsychje, thanks but I am looking to empathy do a toster popup thing. in older version you could uncheck use notification. but I think they removed it in 13.04. So i am loking for hack or something
<BenjaminRH> kelly_: Clementine for Music? Or Audacious for Music? and maybe XMBC?
<theadmin> Captain_Proton: Empathy does display notifications for me. Are you sure you have notify-osd installed?
<theadmin> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.35daily12.11.28-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 164 kB, installed size 790 kB
<rantic> kelly_: I've heard a lot of people rave about clemintine and nightingale
<rantic> clementine8
<OerHeks> rantic +1 clementine is awesome
<kelly_>  I used to use gmusicbrowser
<kelly_> noise can't handle 150GB of music unfortunately :(
<euxneks> nightingale?
<euxneks> anyone have a link? First I've heard of nightingale
<rantic> euxneks: http://getnightingale.com/
<BenjaminRH> not nightingale :(
<euxneks> rantic, thanks
<BenjaminRH> Audacious is the best for music imho
<Ari-Yang> kelly_, mpd is good, Music Player Daemon. and a front-end gui like gmppc, sonata, and others
<Ari-Yang> !mpd
<rantic> BenjaminRH: Audacious is nice but she explicitly asked for something to manage large libraries ... I wouldn't feel duacious would be best for that
<rantic> goodness I can't type today
<Ari-Yang> kelly_, http://www.musicpd.org/
<sarcasticsimba> @adamk: pastebin.com/8Vj403SM
<BenjaminRH> rantic: I manage quite a large library with Audacious
<BenjaminRH> rantic: but I see your point
<kelly_> thank you guys
<euxneks> is audacious installed by default on ubuntu now?
<abhi_> Hi everyone . I have installed ubuntu (12.04 LTS 32bit ) on windows 7 machine ( With deleting windows 7 ) . It worked fine but I have released that I am using 64bit system , so I installed 12.04 LTS 64bit by deleting 32bit install (using CD) . But =after install I am unable to boot , I am getting error 1962 (No operating system found) . I have tired Boot - repair and here is my past bib - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884554/
<euxneks> apparently I've installed it already :P
<kenlik> my ubuntu is 12.10 and i'm has java installed as "java -version" works and shows java version "1.7.0_21" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.3.9) (7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.7-b01, mixed mode)
<lotuspsychje> !info audacious | euxneks
<ubottu> euxneks: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-1 (raring), package size 298 kB, installed size 1234 kB
<quadHelix> ikonia:  what is the contents of your /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini for the [Pdo] and [Pdo_msyql] sections?  My driver is there but apache is not loading it, and I did not see the driver in mods-available.
<abhi_> I have searched ubuntu forum could not find any help and I am new user cannot post before completing 25 posts . Please help ( My system is ThinkCentre
<kenlik> but http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp doesn't show the machine informations; so how to solve it?
<kenlik> my browser is Google Chrome 27.0.1453.110
<Captain_Proton> abhi_, is there anything on there you want to keep like docs or music?
<quadHelix> abhi_ have you tried reloading the 64 bit OS again?  when asked how you want to partition your disks pick the option that says something like "let ubuntu decide" and "will destroy data"
<theadmin> kenlik: is icedtea-7-plugin installed?
<abhi_> @captain_proton I do not want to keep anything
<theadmin> kenlik: And, in chrome://plugins, is it enabled?
<abhi_> @quadHelix I have tired reinstalling ubuntu twice but i got same result
<Captain_Proton> abhi_, Like quadHelix said wipe and reinstall
<nasir> how do i password protect an app?
<abhi_> @Captain I have done that , but install i get Error 1962 :No operating system found - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884554/
<BenjaminRH> abhi_: boot off a live-usb, use gparted to formate the entire drive, then reinstall using the live usb
<kenlik> theadmin, not. i'll install icedtea-7-plugin; is it an ubuntu package, right?
<theadmin> kenlik: Yup
<abhi_> @BenjaminRH I should not use the DVD ? ( which i burned ) but use a usb ?
<BenjaminRH> abhi_: the dvd is fine too
<BenjaminRH> I assumed you were using a usb
<theadmin> abhi_: DVDs are slow, so if you're fine with waiting like 10 minutes for it to load, yeah :D
<Semper> *I have LM SENSORS* Anyone know how to get the individual core temperatures of a FX 8120?
<abhi_> @BenjaminRH @theadmin Do I burn the GParted on same DVD or different one ?
<BenjaminRH> abhi_: I think Ubuntu has a built in thing that lets you reformat the drive. Disk management, or something
<theadmin> abhi_: Uh, GParted is included in the Ubuntu dvd, you just run it (select "Try Ubuntu" on the startup screen and search for it in the Dash)
<BenjaminRH> theadmin: gparted comes with Ubuntu now?
<theadmin> BenjaminRH: Used to for ages. But the installer doesn't install it on the target system, it's only on the live media which kinda makes sense
<lotuspsychje> Semper: maybe apt-cache search sensors might help to find any other toolz
<BenjaminRH> theadmin: ahh. That does make sense
<prawnsalad> hi, using ufw, how can i see the current default action?
<abhi_> @theadmin @BenjaminRH Thanks , I will do that now and let you know the results ( b/w i borrowed a usb now)
<kelly_> can i use geray mail for gmail account , there is a strange problem i put the email and password then when i click add it said username or password is incorrect but when i log to the gmail account via browner it works !!!
<vk> Hi, so I'd like to resize my ubuntu window. I'm sarcasticsimba from before, but for some reason I guess I wasn't logged out...?
<Semper> perhaps
<sarcasticsimba> Oh, there we go.
<Semper> spent bloody ages trying to find something
<abhi_> @BenjaminRH do I need to change the boot mode to UEFI ? or not needed?
<lotuspsychje> Semper: did you look here if yours is listed? http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Configurations
<Semper> I know it is since LM sensors is listing k10
<kenlik> theadmin, thanks in advance it solve the problem ;)
<lotuspsychje> Semper: how about this url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<kenlik> theadmin, i just check these option from ubuntu software center, and wait a few minutes ...
<BenjaminRH> anybody know how to set nomodeset when installing 13.04 from a live-usb?
<quadHelix> does anybody have a working LAMP install?  if yes, could you tell me what you have listed under the Mysql section?  My phpinfo() contains only 4 references to mysql and all are inii files.
<[cannibalera]> Guys, I'm doing a server database with mysql and redhat, and would like to know what are the parameters you can change to create a partition to store the bank.
<auronandace> !nomodeset | BenjaminRH
<ubottu> BenjaminRH: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<theadmin> [cannibalera]: Redhat... is waaaay not Ubuntu.
<BenjaminRH> auronandace: thanks! I didn't realize the problem was popular enough to put it in the bot :)
<[cannibalera]> theadmin, sorry, is CentOS ;)
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | quadHelix
<ubottu> quadHelix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Semper> yup re did it but it made no change
<theadmin> [cannibalera]: Still. Go to their channels.
<quadHelix> ubottu - i know what it is... what I dont know is why my phpinfo has no references to mysql
<quadHelix> ubottu - ty for link i go read
<ubottu> quadHelix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quadHelix> :)
<prawnsalad> hi, using ufw, how can i see the current default action?
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | prawnsalad
<ubottu> prawnsalad: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kelly_> guys  what is imap username ? and smtp username ?
<kelly_> where can i find these settings ?!
<euxneks> kelly_, usually you set those in the options of your email client
<LucidDreamZzZ> imap username and smtp username are your email address
<euxneks> kelly_, imap username is the name you use to log into the mail server to get your emails, and the smtp username is the name you use to authenticate to a server to send emails
<LucidDreamZzZ> full email address with the @
<Semper> lotuspsychje, Asus board, not listed in their wiki
<ner0x> Any simple way to add a script for startup/shutdown?
<LucidDreamZzZ> cron job
<Semper> M5A78L-M/USB3
<kelly_> ok what is the imap password and smtp password ? my gmail password right ?!
<Semper> yes
<LucidDreamZzZ> yea
<lotuspsychje> !cron | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<euxneks> kelly_, generally, yes. Are you setting up an email client?
<ner0x> lotuspsychje: Even if it has to be run from root?
<kelly_> yes
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm good point
<LucidDreamZzZ> rly?
<ner0x> What about /etc/init.d/ or something like rc.local ?
<LucidDreamZzZ> sudo user can run cron without pw?
<euxneks> kelly_, if you want your email client to log into gmail and sent emails via gmail's smtp server then yes, it would be your gmail username and password.
<LucidDreamZzZ> security hole
<lotuspsychje> !info xsensors | Semper
<ubottu> Semper: xsensors (source: xsensors): hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70-2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 115 kB
<Semper> I'll try it
<Semper> but I have no GUI
<BenjaminRH> auronandace: thanks very much for that nomodeset link. Solved all my problems :)
<theadmin> LucidDreamZzZ: Nope... Not like you can edit the systemwide crontab without the password, right? So, if you add the command there, why would it have to ask for password everytime?
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah i guess
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah u need pw to edit jobs right
<Semper> over ssh
<Semper> it still gives only one temp
<LucidDreamZzZ> hate this sudo
<bitbyte> hey guys I'm on ubuntu server and for life of me can't remember how to display current drives cause I'm trying to setup my stab any ideas
<LucidDreamZzZ> just let me have root i will be ok
<bitbyte> I'm trying frisk but can't remember how to print the drive table not part ion table
<euxneks> LucidDreamZzZ, sudo su -
<LucidDreamZzZ> sfdisk -d
<LucidDreamZzZ> yea that is retarded
<LucidDreamZzZ> sudo su
<LucidDreamZzZ> iknow to do it but meh
<lotuspsychje> Semper: hmm are you sure you have several?
<euxneks> LucidDreamZzZ, ah
<meowlulzcat> any good c++ book suggestions
<Semper> I built the machine, I know it has 8 cores.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | meowlulzcat
<ubottu> meowlulzcat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Semper> I am also fairly sure it reported them in coretemp/speedfan.
<lotuspsychje> Semper:maybe the the ##hardware channel aswell to findout more about your issue?
<lotuspsychje> *try
<Semper> indeed
<LucidDreamZzZ> i usually have to do exactly that because im not sure how to use pipes with sudo
<TheCompWiz> can someone tell me why when I have 2 interfaces both with gateways defined... I do not get two default gateways?
<LucidDreamZzZ> only 1 default, but you can use 'metric'
<LucidDreamZzZ> then it wil prioritize, not perfect but all we have
<TheCompWiz> LucidDreamZzZ: I know this... and have done such... but only one interface's gateway definition applies.  (specifically the first one to come up)
<TheCompWiz> only ONE default route is added for some dumb reason.
<xentity1x> Hi I'm having trouble accessing my tty shells on a lenovo 530w with an nvidia quadro k2000m graphics card. Anyone else have this problem?
<xentity1x> They're black but I can enter commands
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm, i have two gateways as well but not set up for second one yet
<TheCompWiz> LucidDreamZzZ: if you ifup both interfaces... only the 1st gateway will be added to the routing table.
<TheCompWiz> or rather... the gateway of the first interface to be brought up.
<LucidDreamZzZ> xentity1x, if it works at all you are lucky, check hardware compatability list
<dufa> hello! I ran into a problem where the default ubuntu video player (totem) prompts an error when trying to play video prom a dvd.
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc | dufa
<ubottu> dufa: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (raring), package size 1059 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<lotuspsychje> dufa: install vlc mate it can play them all
<LucidDreamZzZ> TheCompWiz, man ip you should be able to add gateways?? hmm
<dufa> will chech it out
<dufa> check*
<abhi_> @theadmin I have followed your instructions , I have run the gpart and then installed ubuntu again but I am getting same error
<abhi_> what should i do ?
<theadmin> abhi_: Um, what's the error?
<xentity1x> luciddreamzzz, you mean check to see if my graphics card is supported? Where do I do that?
<TheCompWiz> LucidDreamZzZ: I can manually add them... that's not the issue... it's just annoying that using the "interfaces" file doesn't work.
<LucidDreamZzZ> right that is where i would do it too, hmm
<LucidDreamZzZ> xentity1x, one sec i try to find a link
<LucidDreamZzZ> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm
<TheCompWiz> not just that... but creating a sub-interface on a bridge tries to create a 2nd bridge... rather than just the sub.
<abhi_> @theadmin Error 1962: No operating system found .. Press any key to repeat boot sequence
<theadmin> abhi_: Err, wut?... I dunno, sorry. Looks weird.
<LucidDreamZzZ> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LucidDreamZzZ> tbere ya go xentity1x ^
<lotuspsychje> abhi_:did you look at the uefi trigger?
<xentity1x> thanks
<xentity1x> so its not supported
<abhi_> I am unable to boot ubuntu 12.04 LTS (64 bit) after installing it over Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (32bit) ( I made mistake installing 32bit first) ( ThinkCentre)
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah vesa driver might work
<abhi_> @lotuspsychje what is uefi trigger ?
<lolcat> What cp flags to copy my full install?
<LucidDreamZzZ> but yrmv
<xentity1x> is this for the nouveau drivers?
<LucidDreamZzZ> -a?
<xentity1x> im using the proprietary.
<xentity1x> Am I out of luck?
<TheCompWiz> abhi_: is the server 64-bit capable? ... are you wiping the disk?  you can't install on-top-of 32-bit.
<Deepj> meowlulzcat :  the book by stroustrup
<abhi_> @TheCompWiz yes it is capable , I have wiped the disk
<abhi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884554/  - Boot repair
<TheCompWiz> abhi_: is the bios configured for 64-bit? ... some have options to turn it off.
<LucidDreamZzZ> xentity1x, good q i reallydont kjnow then check nvidia.com maybe hmm
<xentity1x> thanks
<LucidDreamZzZ> did you get the correct binary?
<dufa> lotuspsychje, seems the problem was with missing libdvdread for reading scrambled video, everything works now. even got vlc. thx bye
<LucidDreamZzZ> there are like 3
<zebaoth> i have problems with radeon drivers
<abhi_> @TheCompWiz it is configured
<TheCompWiz> abhi_: what is the exact error?
<LucidDreamZzZ> zebaoth, join the club
<LucidDreamZzZ> what ereors
<abhi_> Erro 1962: No Operating System Found
<LucidDreamZzZ> brb
<abhi_> Error* When I try to boot
<TheCompWiz> ... then you didn't complete the install... or grub failed.
<abhi_> @TheCompWiz I think grub failed , how do I fix that
<TheCompWiz> install grub
<csdco> What defines an "obsolete package"?
<TheCompWiz> when a package is replaced by another package that does the same job.
<csdco> Okay, thanks.
<LucidDreamZzZ> damn garry's mod crash...
<LucidDreamZzZ> say not enough memory i have 16gb
<csdco> I was nervous to remote "134 obsolete packages" if obsolete just meant they were no longer in the repository or something.
<LucidDreamZzZ> i can play singleplayer tho
<csdco> remove**
<TheCompWiz> csdco: what were you doing?
<bitbyte> any of you guys able to help with a apt problem
<csdco> a release upgrade
<csdco> TheCompWiz: @
<theadmin> csdco: That's perfectly fine then, you can remove them safely
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah edit /etc/default/grub, then run grub2-update or whatever
<theadmin> csdco: Happens all the time
<TheCompWiz> dist upgrade? or just update?
<bitbyte> i keep doing sudo apt-get upgrade and it keeps saying no packages
<csdco> theadmin: thanks
<csdco> TheCompWiz: dist
<csdco> bitbyte: you tried sudo apt-get update first?
<TheCompWiz> call me old-fashioned... but I still like to nuke-pave between dists. :D
<bitbyte> yeh I've run update first and runs fine
<csdco> TheCompWiz: Right on.
<bitbyte> keep getting this http://pastebin.com/PJF012mW
<LucidDreamZzZ> i had a horrible time dist-upgrade a while back
<LucidDreamZzZ> never again
<bitbyte> the web min dependencies i can live with but it apt-get install isn't returning any results
<bitbyte> i.e. i get same as above on sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<TheCompWiz> webmin? ... you're fired.
<LucidDreamZzZ> haha
<LucidDreamZzZ> webmin ok if preinstalled otherwise not worth effort setting it all up
<bitbyte> well its a home server and i liked the way it displays the users and groups :P
<LucidDreamZzZ> i likethe icons too
<LucidDreamZzZ> yea
<bitbyte> mainly used it for trouble shooting issues with deluge
<bitbyte> but yeh at the moment apt-get seems broken as it returns no results
<conscientia> the automatic grub is nice for setting up multiple distros
<cantelope> Can someone please take a look at this and explain whats happening? I am trying to reinstall apache because it refused to parse php, but apache WONT uninstall :(
<cantelope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885232/
<LucidDreamZzZ> i like their isp config thing for pay, but then you might as well get plesk or cpanel or whatever
<LucidDreamZzZ> is it called apache2?
<LucidDreamZzZ> that is just the configs
<theadmin> cantelope: It's removed...
<LucidDreamZzZ> i thought
<cantelope> theadmin: then why does the service start, and respond to http requests
<LucidDreamZzZ> ^
<theadmin> cantelope: Now you can also remove the no longer required packages with 'apt-get autoremove', like it told you.
<Eagleman> WIll this run once every two weeks in a cronjob? expr `date +\%W` \% 2 > /dev/null || screen -d -m -S Esxi-Backup /scripts/to/run
<huehue> help
<conscientia> You could try whereis for looking around
<bitbyte> so any ideas why apt-get upgrade isn't working ? ?
<LucidDreamZzZ> whoami
<LucidDreamZzZ> lol brb
<huehue> i've got broken packages...
<cantelope> theadmin: what part of apache is removed by that if it still can start and function?
<LucidDreamZzZ> i have to play video game
<conscientia> that needs dkpg-reconfigure
<theadmin> cantelope: I am quite sure that "apache2" is just a metapackage that doesn't actually *do* anything, it just depends on the actual server packages
<Elisha> Hello people, I have problem with Ubuntu's network, I have set static IP, but reconfigures itself over DHCP to different IP in the background, how is that possible?
<theadmin> cantelope: So do the autoremove thing
<cantelope> theadmin: okay, I did that and that got rid of it (seemingly), but then I installed php5 (which autoinstalls apache again) and my php files still download rather than parse. Is there something else I need to do to flush out the old config completely? I know from other clean installs that installing php5 works out of the box for a dev environment
<theadmin> cantelope: sudo a2enmod php5 ?
<cantelope> theadmin: "Module php5 already enabled"
<theadmin> cantelope: ...huh.
<theadmin> cantelope: Well, you could try purging it altogether ("remove" doesn't get rid of config files, so: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove apache2 )
<conscientia> is there somewhere you can track modules?
<theadmin> cantelope: Then you can reinstall and get the default configs back
<TheCompWiz> Elisha: when configuring the static IP... did you forget to shutdown the interface first before making changes? .... perhaps dhclient is still running on that interface.
<LucidDreamZzZ> i think the package is apache, not apache2
<theadmin> LucidDreamZzZ: Nope
<LucidDreamZzZ> idk tho
<LucidDreamZzZ> no?
<theadmin> LucidDreamZzZ: "apache" is yet *another* metapackage, lol
<Elisha> TheCompWiz: that might be the case yes
<theadmin> LucidDreamZzZ: Doesn't matter which you write
<cantelope> theadmin: still giving me the same behavior... :\ strange
<LucidDreamZzZ> wow haha theadmin :)
<Elisha> TheCompWiz: though I did do restart of networing service
<theadmin> cantelope: Odd... well... I dunno really :(
<Eagleman> How can i run a cronjob every 2 weeks?
<TheCompWiz> ps ax |grep dhclient3  & kill the process if you see one listening on your interface
<cantelope> theadmin: thanks for the help
<conscientia> vixie-cron or crontab maybe is a good idea for cron issues
<coventry> When I add or remove my yubikey, "udevadm monitor --udev" reports many interleaved "add" and "remove" events.  E.g. <http://pastebin.com/gXNkEW0d>.  Is there a udev-related way to prevent this from happening?  It's something I have to work around to securely use my yubikey to lock and unlock my screensaver.  (Ubuntu 13.04)
<Elisha> TheCompWiz: yes, there was a dhclient running, thanks
<TheCompWiz> :)
<netlar> When I use find I keep getting gvfs, why is that?
<netlar> I am not even looking for that
<Elisha> I had problem with restarting networking service yesterday, so I deleted the ip addr del ... because it wouldn't do it otherwise
<coventry> Or an un-udev-related way?  (I copy-and-pasted that question from #udev, where it has been languishing for a while. :-)
<Pici> netlar: How are you using find?
<netlar> Pici: find -name "nameoffile"
<babinlonston> there are 100 files which name was start with _babinnotes_ to _babinnotes99_ how can i remove the _ underscores from all the 100 files and rest want to be as it is ... please help which command will remove all the _ s
<Pici> netlar: and how are you 'getting gvfs'?
<felixsamora> identify via /msg NickServ f3lixthecat
<DJones> felixsamora: New password time
<netlar> Pici: find: `./.gvfs': Permission denied
<LucidDreamZzZ> hahaa
<felixsamora> yep
<LucidDreamZzZ> going to play hl2dm
<saiarcot895> babinlonston: you'll need to have a for loop, and in it, you can use the mv command
<netlar> Pici: I do not get that if I run in sudo
<Spookydad> Does anyone know how I can get the app Creator from Simplify3d to find my USB port?
<babinlonston> how can i use mv for all 100 files , did i want to use it one by one ?
<netlar> Pici: I guess it is a protected file in my home directory, think I answered my own question, thanks
<Spookydad> pronterface finds it as /dev/ttyUSB0 but Creator can't find it
<r0bert> hello
<Pici> netlar: its because of the way that gvfs works.  You can append 2>/dev/null to the end of your command to point stderr to /dev/null
<coventry> netlar: It is trying to enter that directory, but it is owned by root.  Don't worry about it, unless you think the file you're searching for could be under that directory.
<felixsamora> DJones: done :-)
<Pici> babinlonston: assuming you want to remove all underscores from those files: rename 's/_//g' *babinnotes*
<coventry> Pici: I don't think that behavior has much to do with gvfs.  It is strictly a matter of filesystem permissions and the way "find" works.
<netlar> coventry: I was just more curious, was not seeing that in any of the tutorials I have been watching
<Pici> coventry: yes, but the permissions thing has to do with the way gvfs works.
<coventry> netlar: no worries.
<r0bert> hello all. can somebody help me ? i installed 2 ntfs drives from a windows pc with movies. i created a share but i can't access it from windows 7 or other notebook
<babinlonston> yes i want to remove all _ from files will this help me rename 's/_//g' *babinnotes*
<Pici> babinlonston: yes, that is why I said it.
<netlar> Pici: so gvfs is for the gnome file system
<babinlonston> ok wait let me try and give u the result sir
<Pici> netlar: yes, gnome's virtual file system thing.
<netlar> Pici: I was not sure what you were talking about with the /dev/null stuff
<Pici> netlar: That was just to make your find command not show you the errors that it was getting from not being able to access those paths.
<k1l> netlar: gvfs is the GUI automount stuff
<ratek__1> babinlonston, why not test it in a new directory with 3-5 files first
<netlar> Pici: ahh ok, thanks
<babinlonston> tested with 10 files and not worked for me
<babinlonston> just not even showing error
<conscientia> could you try access the from a sort of livecd environment and mount the UUID from there in a temorary directory?
<conscientia> the share directory I meant
<Spookydad> can someone help me with a USB configuration issue?
<abhi_> I repaired by GRUB2 - Purging & Reinstalling GRUB 2 then also i get Error 1962 (No operating system found )
<abhi_> I am unable to boot after installing ubuntu 12.04LTS 64bit on Thinkcentre
<abhi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885309/
<wilee-nilee> abhi_, This a dual boot and if so with what?
<abhi_> @wilee-nilee not dual boot
<wilee-nilee> abhi_, No but you have a uefi setuo, hold on
<funky> hey folks
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<funky> I used iptables -L -n no rules set,  mysql listens on localhost:3306
<funky> when I want to connect it rejects
<funky> any idea what can it be?
<abhi_> @wilee-bilee and @ubottu thanks
<wilee-nilee> abhi_, more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295    http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html  Enjoy.
<bitbyte> n vsftpd do you guys know how to define the passwords for users
<bitbyte> or the users taken from the ubuntu username list
<wilee-nilee> abhi_, Was this a computer with W8 originally?
<abhi_> @wile-nilee originally was with Windows 7 then I installed ubuntu 12.04 lts 32bit & was working fine. Then I realised that it is 64 bit machine , so tired to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit and getting errors from then
<Spookydad> hello
<wilee-nilee> abhi_, Did you want the gpt setup?
<abhi_> Yes
<huehue> can i actually get some help around here or not
<wilee-nilee> abhi_, Cool, I figured that.
<Jagst3r15> can global menu be backported to ubuntu 12.04 for LibreOffice?
<wilee-nilee> huehue, Only by stating your troubles to the channel.
<Spookydad> how do I configure my usb ports
<SonikkuAmerica> Jagst3r15: Install lo-menubar
<mnms> Guys someone ry to compile vim with ruby 2.0 ??
<huehue> alright, well basically i tried upgrading my software from 10.04 to 12.04...but it stopped somewhere halfway and said that i have broken packages
<ratek__1> babinlonston rename 's/_//g' ... works here, if theres no error, that means it worked
<aviraldg> Hey. I'm not sure if this is the right channel, because my problem is likely caused one of several different things. So, I have a Django app running (via the devserver) on a Ubuntu VM and every time I try to hit it, I get a 500 error, plus ERRNO 32 Broken Pipe. A different Django app set up on the same VM works flawlessly. I've tried everything, but this just doesn't work. Help, please!
<mnms> Guys someone try to compile vim with ruby 2.0 ??
<Jagst3r15> SonikkuAmerica why Canonical cannot backport?
<Pici> aviraldg: if its via the devserver you might want to ask in #django
<wilee-nilee> aviraldg, For the record help removes some users wanting to help, it does me anyway.
<SonikkuAmerica> Jagst3r15: Who knows?
<Spookydad> is there a UBuntu beginner's channel?
<SonikkuAmerica> Spookydad: #ubuntu-beginners
<potatoman> hello?
<marcin_m> someone try to compile vim with ruby 2.0 ?
<potatoman> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem i'm having with terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> potatoman, Stste you issue to the channel. ;)
<wilee-nilee> State*
<huehue> so...anyone gonna answer my Q
<potatoman> thanks! I've been trying to install ubuntu with bastille, which i think may be the source of the issue. For some reason, when I try to open a terminal window it fails to create a child process. could this be a result of some setting in Bastille? after initially saving the settings I didn't have thsi problem. any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> huehue, This a desktop release?
<huehue> Yes, my PC already came installed with ubuntu, it's not a duel boot or anything
<potatoman> it's a desktop release, I got the iso and installed it onto a partition on my PC
<wilee-nilee> !eol | huehue read the eol upgrade path
<ubottu> huehue read the eol upgrade path: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> huehue, You were in the install portion or download?
<Dr_willis> Bastille? - havent heard of that in ages.. why do you really want/need bastille?
<Lanser> Hi, I cannot open "Computer", it gives me an error saying "Nautilus cannot open computer location"
<potatoman> I'm trying to harden my computer to some degree because I'll be doing some work in cybersec
<Lanser> sorry, "Nautilus could not handle computer location"
<wilee-nilee> huehue, Can you post the broken packages as well?
<huehue> I searched for updates, it gave me the option to update to 12.04 and everything was going as expected, but when i left the computer and came back i saw i was still running 10.04...checked what happened and it said i had broken packages
<Lanser> how can I dix this?
<Lanser> fix*
<Lanser> I cannot open "Computer", it gives me error saying, Nautilus cannot handle computer locations. How can I fix this annoying problem?
<wilee-nilee> huehue, lets see two things in a pastebin 1st cat /etc/apt/sources.list   then a sudo apt-get update
<huehue> I get this...
<huehue> [sudo apt-get install] Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies: libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.12) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 is installed Recommends: libc6-i686 python-louis: Depends: liblouis0 (>= 1.7.0-2) but it is not installable ubuntu-minimal: Depends: libc6-i686 E: Un
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  try making a new user. see if they have the same issue.
<Lanser> I did, dr_willis.
<Lanser> didn't work
<potatoman> when terminal opens up at all I get an error like "bash: fork: retry: no child process" several times
<Lanser> it's also showing some mount thing
<Lanser> the mount is there
<Lanser> "??" and "usb"
<Lanser> when this thing arrived, the error was triggered.
<potatoman> followed by "/user/bin/lesspipe: 1: /user/bash/lesspipe: (and so on)"
<Dr_willis> 'some mount thing' ?  be a bit more specific
<Lanser> dr_willis: are there any other file managers like nautilus for gnoem?
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  theres dozens of file managers out there.
<Lanser> which one is the best, dr_willis
<wilee-nilee> huehue, Pastebin those two command readouts.
<Lanser> alongside nautilus.
<Dr_willis> not all handle the special 'places'  that gnome uses.
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  try them out and decide for yourself. I tend to j7ust use 'mc' in a terminal window
<LucidDreamZzZ> i like rox
<Dr_willis> rox-filer has some neat features.. and some weird quirks. ;)
<potatoman> Dr_willis: is bastille obsolete? is there any other SELinux-like hardening tool I can use?
<LucidDreamZzZ> yes those are features :)
<Dr_willis> potatoman,  no idea. Ibe not heard bastille mentioned in years.
<Dr_willis> !bastille
<Dr_willis> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<LucidDreamZzZ> it generally does exactly what i want
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, So a question, on eol upgrades should one use the eol path given by the bot always, users have been reporting upgrades in the update manager is all.
<LucidDreamZzZ> !rox
<huehue> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main Translation-en_US Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/restricted Translation-en_US Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe Translation-en_US Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/multiverse Translation-en_US Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg [198B] Ign http://u
<LucidDreamZzZ> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | huehue
<ubottu> huehue: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<huehue> !pastebin
<Lanser> I cannot mount anything
<LucidDreamZzZ> meh
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  if they  are truely EOL and the repos have moved, then they have to do the special stuff the bot says about changeing the sources.list ,
<Lanser> I cannot enter any USB
<huehue> sorry i don't know what that means or what you want me to do lol...
<Lanser> :S
<Lanser> my ubuntu is screwed up
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  'enter any usb' ?
<wilee-nilee> huehue, Look at the bots pastbin info.
<Dr_willis> you can alwys try mounting via the commandline.
<wilee-nilee> pastebin*
<LucidDreamZzZ> these x-update mesa 3 drivers are sooo good
<Lanser> dr_willis, I connected my PSP and nothing is popping up
<wilee-nilee> huehue, YOU run each command then copy and paste all the read out to the pastebin, seperating the two with a couple of spaces or seperate pastebins.
<LucidDreamZzZ> plays like i had hoped
<Lanser> ill give you the screenshot, dr_willis
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Thanks, I wonder if these upgrades offered on eols can be thrown by sources.lists & source.list.d being well customized, lol.
<LucidDreamZzZ> s/like/better than
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  thats why the big move to using ppas have been pushed so hard. ones sources.list really shouldent be touched much these days
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<huehue> i have an address for that
<wilee-nilee> huehue, giver to us.
<huehue> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<huehue> i don't know what that is exactly but
<Lanser> My battery was at 01% a few minutes ago, and I had connected a PSP in my computer, and my computer suddenly shutted down (i set this), and then, when I started it again, nautilus says "Nautilus cannot handle computer location", and I cannot connect any USB now. and it shows this: http://i.imgur.com/86amf8G.png
<Lanser> dr_willis, http://i.imgur.com/86amf8G.png
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | huehue thatb is a ppa.
<ubottu> huehue thatb is a ppa.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  could be the label of the filesystem has some weird characters, or its currupted.
<Lanser> I connected a kingston usb drive with some files in it, and it doesn't show up, I also tried checking /media, but its all empty there.
<wilee-nilee> huehue, Honestly even though your computer is running now are you backed up?
<cantelope> How can I prevent a user from logging in via ssh without breaking the ability to log in locally as the user using 'su'
<Lanser> my filesystem is corrupted? how can I fix this?
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  try mounting it by hand, with use of the mount command.
<Dr_willis> !mount | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_willis> !fsck | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<LucidDreamZzZ> touch /checkdisk
<Lanser> dr_willis, WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Lanser> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm
<Lanser> should I run fsck anyway?
<Dr_willis> Lanser,    you dont fsck one thats IN USE.
<Lanser> then?
<God_> HELLO EVERYBODY
<Dr_willis> fsck if its mounted read only, or if you are on a live cd.
<Lanser> I think my filesystem is corrupted
<wilee-nilee> God_, get a nick that is respectful.
<Lanser> but I don't know what exactly is the problem.
<God_> I AM BETTER THAN NOTCH, CREATOR OF MINECRAFT!
<LucidDreamZzZ> stfu
<God_> No
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  then boot a live cd and fsck it. or i think you can fsck from the recovery console.
<God_> Cuz I can make circles
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok
<LucidDreamZzZ> sorry my bad
<God_> I CAN MAKE CIRCLES!
<Lanser> dr_willis, right now, my distro is screwed up?
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok ok
<wilee-nilee> LucidDreamZzZ, I will let the ops know of you watch your language and attitude.
<guntbert> God_: stop it please
<God_> Wilee is a bitch
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  you are sort of jumping to conclusions....
<Lanser> dr_willis, when I connect a kingston-usb drive with some files in it, it doesn't show anything, no files no anything, /media is all empty.
<adamk> Lanser: Or simply unmount the usb drive and run an fsck on it.
<LucidDreamZzZ> wildc4rd, ok whatev
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  again.. TRY MOUNTING the usb by hand, using the proper MOUNT command...
<Lanser> dr_willis: how?
<Dr_willis> Lanser,   and try fscking your / partition from a live cd, or recovery console to see if thers any errors
<Lanser> I don't have a live cd.
<Dr_willis> !mount I gave this to you earlier | Lanser
<ubottu> Dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lanser> dr_willis, how can I mount a usb?
<Dr_willis> !mount | lanser  I gave this to you earlier
<ubottu> lanser  I gave this to you earlier: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LucidDreamZzZ> fsck you
<wilee-nilee> !ops | LucidDreamZzZ
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<LucidDreamZzZ> wildc4rd, chill
<kelly_> guys , does geary mail support hotmail ?
<Lanser> dr_willis: I am really annoyed, I think my distro is screwed or something
<Lanser> this all happened suddenly
<Lanser> it was working yesterday
<Lanser> it just shutted down
<guntbert> !enter | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lanser> ill try to restart my computer...
<Dr_willis> we offer suggestions.. and they get ignored..
<wilee-nilee> yeah, fun huh.
<kelly_> any idea guys ?
<Dr_willis> check the geary homepage?
<Dr_willis> hotmail had a pop3 support feature last i looked.. ages ago.
<Lanser> I cannot use any USB.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I get the pop yahoo in thunderbird by adding android to the server, lol
<Lanser> I connected 2 different USBs, and nothing is popping up, like my distro isn't detecting them.
<Lanser> although, lsusb shows it detected them
<Lanser> but I cannot browse them
<Lanser> also, /media is completely empty
<IdleOne> Lanser: Please don't hit the enter key every 4 or 5 words
<protocol> does ubuntu naturally run a little warm on laptops? I have bumblebee/bbswitch installed to handle my dedicated video, and even when my dedicated video is off, my laptop still runs semi warm (as compared to it running in windows) any thoughts?
<wilee-nilee> protocol, install this and set up a conky or something to see actual temps. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wilee-nilee> protocol, exact info is what you need
<katanaya> protocol, i've found some extensions in chrome run like crap, might check out the system monitor to see if any processes are using a lot of CPU or RAM.
<wilee-nilee> Lanser, Do thses usb show in other OS's linux is a bit finicky that partitions are not corrupted.
<kelly_> guys i will buy new hdd and install it on my pc , if i format it as ext4 then where can i find it ? i mean i still use my hdd as ntfs and i don't use windows
<LucidDreamZzZ> sorry if i offend anyone, young people please use nice civil language
<auronandace> !partitioning | kelly_
<ubottu> kelly_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<LucidDreamZzZ> adrenaline goin
<Lanzer> Guys, I am having a very severe problem.
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  and for the 3rd time.. try mounting via the command line, using the proper mount commands.. its possible its just the gnome auto-mounting system thats having issues
<wilee-nilee> !details > Lanzer
<ubottu> Lanzer, please see my private message
<Lanzer> dr_willis, trash is not popping up
<Lanzer> my filesystem is screwed up
<Lanzer> mount cannot fix it
<Lanzer> what's the main problem here?
<Dr_willis> Lanzer,  then use the rcovery console or a live cd/usb and fsck yoru filesystem
<Dr_willis> mount does not 'fix' currupted filesystems.
<Dr_willis> and  you are confuseing 2 differnt issues. start with the fscking, then move on to the other issues
<Lanzer> 1. When I connect any USB, nothing shows up, /media is empty, 2. I cannot add anything in my gnome-panels, 3. Nautilus says "cannot handle computer location"
<Lanzer> dr_willis, I cannot enter any USB, and I don't have a live cd.
<Lanzer> my system cannot detect anything
<Lanzer> i am stuck
<Dr_willis> Lanzer,  1) plug it in.. 2) read up on that !mount factoid. 3) see if it is in fact SEEN by  the dmesg output, 4) mount it via the command line to see if it works
<Lanzer> mount what, dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> your USB flash drive.
<Lanzer> my whole entire distro cannot detect anything
<Lanzer> and trash is gone
<Lanzer> I rm'd /media
<Lanzer> and my trash is gone, how can I restore it?
<Dr_willis> so put it back?
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/
<Lanzer> I didn't rm it, I just pressed "remove"
<Lanzer> how?
<Lanzer> trash is gone
<Lanzer> i cannot put trash back, nothing is popping up
<Dr_willis> any would you rm /media in the first place.. you just trying random stuff?
<FloodBot1> Lanzer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Lanzer,  use the command line? you dont need the gui at all to  do this stuff.
 * Dr_willis is not even sure HOW you would remove /media/ via the GUI.
<Dr_willis> or if you even COULD do it as a user.
<Lanser> ok, I did "mkdir media"
<Dr_willis> that was NOT the command i gave.
<Lanser> the question is, how can I make my system detect USBs? and how to fix nautilus? it says "nautilus cannot handle computer location"
<Dr_willis>  media and /media are 2 very differnt things  depending on where you are at.
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  again.. PLUG IN THE USB FLASH.. run 'dmesg' and verify if it is or is not seen..
<Dr_willis> system detecting USB's and gnomes auto-mounting is broken are 2 very differnt 'issues'
<Lanser> [  948.734870] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<Lanser> [  948.734877] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<Lanser> [  948.735868] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<Lanser> [  948.751061]  sdb: sdb1
<Lanser> [  948.757618] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<FloodBot1> Lanser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> there you go.. the SYSTEm does in fact see the USB at sdb1
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/MAKEADIRCYTORYFORITTOGOINTOFIRST      would mount it.
<Lanser> yes now it worked
<protocol> hm I guess its not as hot as it feels... the 'sensors' command showed an avg of about 57C
 * wilee-nilee turns down their hearing aid
<RavAngell> hey guys help me. I've a trouble. I simple want to install john the ripper program in my debian wheezy. I do: sudo apt-get install john. Everything looks like ok. Installation made successful. After that I simply try to execute command: john, but it says: "bash: john: command not found". Even $man john working, but simple typing  john doesnt. What I can do?
<Dr_willis> RavAngell,  you mean to be asking in #debian perhaps?
<wilee-nilee> RavAngell, For debial see their channel.
<wilee-nilee> debian*
<RavAngell> thanks
<Dr_willis> bash has some rehash/rescan command to rescan the paths to see whats there also..
<Lanser> dr_willis, "fat read failed"
<Lanser> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/WPywsFCy
<Lanser> http://pastebin.com/WPywsFCy <--- is my distro entirely screwed up?
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  and where/what filesystem is on this usb?
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  you seem to want to be convinced its 'screwed up'  - so just reinstall if you really really want to keep pushing that idea.
<Lanser> I need to fix my current distro.
<Lanser> how can I?
<Dr_willis> start by running a fsck from the resue/recovery mode - if you think your filesystems are currupted.
<Lanser> how can I do that?
<Lanser> how can I enter recovery mode?
<Dr_willis> its an entry on the grub menu at boot time
<adamk> Lanser: What you pasted above does not indicate any problem with your distribution.  the filesystem on your USB device is hosed.
<Lanser> adamk: my distro has a few problems now too, it cannot detect USBs all by itself, and it still keeps showing "??" and "usb" even though /media is empty
<Lanser> also nautilus says "cannot handle computer location"
<adamk> I don't know what you mean by "cannot detect USBs" but all those "FAT-fs (sdb1): Directory bread(block 505) failed" errors show that your filesystem on that device is broken.
<Dr_willis>  /media/  shows MOUNTED devices/filesystems.. if none are mounted.. then it would be empty.
<Dr_willis> if it cant mount it.. then it wont show up in /media/
<Lanser> how can I enter recovery mode?
<Dr_willis> its an entry on the grub menu at boot time   ......
<Lanser> how can I get the grub menu?
<Dr_willis> or make a live-usb/cd     its alwyas a good idea to have one handy
<Dr_willis> boot up.. you should see the grub menu.
<Lanser> I use compaq.
<Dr_willis> or hold SHIFT if its hidden by default
<Dr_willis> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Dr_willis> old factoid. ;)
<Dr_willis> Or is it called 'rescue mode' these days? they keep changeing the names.
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Nope, "recovery mode" still
<Lanser> dr_willis, I cannot install Ubuntu again right now, how can I use my current one to make one?
<aninha> Oiiee
<Dr_willis> you can make a live-usb/cd from  your Ubuntu OS of course.. if you have the iso downloaded...
<Lanser> like, how can I use my current distro to make up a install cd?
<Lanser> I don't have any iso downloaded...
<Dr_willis> for fscking, you might want to use a smaller live disrto  like the system rescue live cd.
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  then you download the iso...
<kelly_> is there any difference in performance if i partition the hdd to 5 partitions or just make it 1 partition ?
<Dr_willis> kelly_,  cant say ive ever noticed any differance.
<kelly_> thank u Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> ages ago people woule argud about how one 'end'  of the HD is faster then the other.. but these days - most people dont  care. ;)
<wilee-nilee> kelly_, A single HD has 4 primaries total or 3 and a extended for logicals.
<Dr_willis>  /  swap and /home  is about all  i use.
<zykotic10> kelly_: wilee-nilee with GPT you can have as many primary as you want... just sayin.
<Lanser> If I download a .iso of a distro, how can I install it without burning it to a usb or a cd?
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  easier to put it on cd/usb
<wilee-nilee> kelly_, Make sure you understand the limitations and types of partitions allowed otherwise you may make your partitions dynamic.
<aninha> Oii tudo bem?
<lauratika> is there a way to not use adobe flash in ubuntu 12.04
<Lanser> dr_willis; I can't do that.
<Dr_willis> Lanser,  since i imagine setting up grub2 to boot an ISO file - is going to be beyond your skill level
<Lanser> so how can I do it without usb/cd?
<LucidDreamZzZ> !pxe
<wilee-nilee> zykotic10, Yes I know, however hardly anyone here knows what a msdos setup HD is.
<Lanser> oh
<kelly_> thank you guys so much for the information , i appreciate it
<LucidDreamZzZ> i installed with pxe
<zykotic10> wilee-nilee: probably true ;)
<wilee-nilee> zykotic10, I know the regulars do. ;)
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, There is the restricted-extras or the plugin
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Sorry my bad there is gnash and another.
<lauratika> what you rekon is better?
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, NOt sure I just use adobe.
<Dr_willis> given how gnash 'barely' works... ;)
<jackw411> evening guys, having a bit of trouble. I'm trying to install lessc on node package manager on this ubuntu machine. Got as far as installing it, when I type 'lessc' into terminal it comes back with suggested usage, when I make it compile the less file in the terminal window, it outputs fine, however, if I try and output the result to a file, both sudo and normal user get permission denied. set the folder executable, changed ownership to root, what else
<lauratika> wilee-nilee		
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, yes
<lauratika> wilee-nile: thanx, Dr_willis: gnash not good?
<Dr_willis> lauratika,  if 'barely works' is good enough for you.
<theadmin> lauratika: Just "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" and you'll get Adobe Flash
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, The open source flash are well, problematic in general, depends on your tolerance I suppose.
<lauratika> Dr_willis: no is not...
<theadmin> lauratika: That works the best...
<lauratika> theadmin: i dont want to, but thanx.
<theadmin> lauratika: Well... That's really the only bearable implementation of Flash. That does work.
<lauratika> theadmin. i see
<f00bar80> autoconf issue >> http://pastebay.com/1257240 , any idea what's wrong ?
<Dr_willis> of course it depends on what you need flash for. ;) there may be alternatives for special cases
<sarcasticsimba> *sigh* I installed some Virtualbox guest utilities and now the VM won't boot.
<wilee-nilee> sarcasticsimba, Have you checked at #vbox
<sarcasticsimba>  wilee-nilee: Not yet, I'll give it a look!
<Lanser> dr_willis: how can I mount this usb? http://pastebin.com/5u8nNit0
<Lanser> what's the /dev/sd*?
<ambedzijus> HEY FLOOD BOTS
<lauratika> shu shu!!
<wilee-nilee> su, su, sudoing
<ambedzijus> MAYBE SOMONE  HAS KEYLOGGER?
<ph4sm4> hello
<wilee-nilee> hi need support?
<ph4sm4> can someone check this out and maybe help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162935
<guntbert> !here | ph4sm4
<ubottu> ph4sm4: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ph4sm4> well I'm trying to compile my OTserver with the command "cmake .." and I get an error that I don't know how to fix
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?
<adamk> ph4sm4: Do you have the libboost and libgmp development packages installed?
<eddygordo> hallo
<guntbert> hi eddygordo , Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<eddygordo> yes
<ph4sm4> @adamk I think so
<ph4sm4> I think I downloaded them but it also says I need some GMP file
<ph4sm4> Or something like that
<eddygordo> i tried to find an italian server but dont work
<adamk> ph4sm4: It's a yes or no question :-)  And it's easy enough to determine if the packages are installed with dpkg.
<k1l> !it > eddygordo
<ubottu> eddygordo, please see my private message
<adamk> ph4sm4: And you shouldn't need to manually download them...  You would use synaptic or apt-get to install them.
<eddygordo> thanks
<ph4sm4> Yes i did use "sudo apt-get install" but not sure if exactly those files
<client> Hello
<adamk> ph4sm4: Make sure libboost-dev and libgmp-dev are installed.
<client> Can an OS affect the wifi connection?
<f00bar80> autoconf issue >> http://pastebay.com/1257240 , any idea what's wrong ?
<Enviious> ^
<Enviious> The man.
<f00bar80> aptitude says i'm using the last version of autoconf
<client> can you explain the issue? f00bar80
<FroMaster> Anyone know sed? I just can't seem to get the hang of it. I need to search through a file '/tmp/file.log' and replace the word 'FAILED' with 'SUCCESS'
<f00bar80> client, autoconf is throughing this error in paste above , i don't what;s wrong with it .. i've tried to run cross-compiler config script
<Jagst3r15> anyone here know how to use git-cola
<f00bar80> client, and that's the error i got , even when tried autocong -v , got the same error as above
<protocol> is 70C a concerning temp when using dedicated video processor?
<jrib> FroMaster: and what did you try?
<adamk> f00bar80: What version of autoconf is installed?
<client> Jagst3r15 are you using the git-cola GUI?
<ph4sm4> @adamk Nope they weren't installed, will see if the server works now :)
<Jagst3r15> client yes
<client> do you know how git works? Jagst3r15
<jrib> f00bar80: what are you building?
<FroMaster> sed -i 's/FAILED/SUCCESS/' /tmp/file.log
<Jagst3r15> sort of
<client> protocol fahrenheit?
<protocol> celcius
<jrib> FroMaster: that will only change the first instance of FAILED on each line.  Add 'g' after the last slash to make it do all instances
<f00bar80> jrib, 2.65
<lauratika> i can't understand very well how encryting keys works, i alreday create a pair of keys. what should i backup in case this pc gets broken or stollen?
<client> Is the processor heating up that much? protocol
<jrib> f00bar80: you are building 2.65?  2.65 of *what*?
<client> Jagst3r15 the principal should be the same for git-cola. Have you read the documentation?
<ph4sm4> I still get an error tough @adamk. LuaJIT do u know if I can install that?
<protocol> client: yea (this is a laptop) and this is during gameplay
<Jagst3r15> yea
<Jagst3r15> I have staged my commits and then pushed to origin
<Jagst3r15> nothing happens on github ;(
<protocol> or anything that requires the dedicated video processor for graphics
<f00bar80> jrib, the autoconf is version 2.65 , i'm trying to build crosstool-ng
<Jagst3r15> even though it says success
<client> lauratika back up all your information. I doubt most common thieves will know how linux works
<adamk> jrib: You have version 2.65 of autoconf installed...  The program you requires 2.67.  Clearly you need a newer version of autoconf.
<jrib> f00bar80: see what adamk just said
<adamk> f00bar80:  You will either need to find a PPA with a newer version, install a newer version manually yourself, or upgrade Ubuntu.
<adamk> jrib: Sorry about that :-)
<lauratika> client: not just thieves, but if the HD dies...
<client> you probably need to setup a secure connection to GitHub Jagst3r15
<BenjaminRH> hey guys. I'm having very weird results after a fresh install dual boot 13.04/windows 8
<Jagst3r15> I have sir
<f00bar80> adamk, apt-get install autoconf >> autoconf is already the newest version.
<adamk> f00bar80: Right, which is why I gave you the options I gave you.
<client> lauratika: back up everything. HDDs dont die soon, unless you bought a terrible make.
<BenjaminRH> Computer occasionally boots to grub, and after selecting ubuntu in grub it goes to a black screen. Mostly, it skips grub and just goes to the black screen. I just tried closing the computer lid, then opening it again, and now the black screen changed to the normal logins creen
<Jagst3r15> I cloned the repo, added my files into, staged them, added a commit message and then pushed then client
<jrib> f00bar80: what ubuntu version are you using?
<client> nothing happened? Jagst3r15
<lauratika> client: doesnt matter what ever happens, then what should i backup in terms of keys?
<client> Are you referring to the SSH keys? lauratika
<f00bar80> jrib, 10.04
<jrib> f00bar80: you are aware 10.04 is no longer supported on the desktop?
<MariusIT> any ideea how to bypass this "libssl-doc : Breaks: libssl-dev (< 1.0.0) but 0.9.8o-4squeeze14 is installed
<MariusIT> " ?
<Jagst3r15> client no :(
<jrib> f00bar80: as a bonus, for upgrading to the latest LTS (12.04), you'll receive free access to a version of autoconf greater than 2.67 ;)
<ph4sm4> I got a problem I installed luajit but I still get the error "Could NOT find LuaJIT (missing: LUAJIT_LIBRARY LUAJIT_INCLUDE_DIR)"
<mercuryrising__> why would ubuntu be mounting all my harddrives as read only? They're being mounted as dr-x------ with my user as the owner?
<BenjaminRH> wtf. Now I login (having closed and opened the lid to see the screen), and select the "Brightness and Lock" system setting. The screen goes dark again
<wilee-nilee> !language | benjamino
<ubottu> benjamino: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> BenjaminRH,  ^^^^
<BenjaminRH> sorry
<wilee-nilee> sorry benjamino
<f00bar80> jrib, can i upgrade to 12.04 ?
<BenjaminRH> lol
<jrib> f00bar80: indeed, see ubottu
<BenjaminRH> Now I close and open the lid again, and the screen is displaying again
<jrib> !upgrade | f00bar80
<ubottu> f00bar80: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lauratika> client: yes
<client> ok lauratika, it seems that you can backup your ssh keys.
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, What release are you running as far a as a update from?
<client> lauratika see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88712/how-do-i-backup-ssh-keys
<wad> Is there a way to scan a QR code on my screen, with the OS? It goes to a URL, I'd like to browse to it.
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee. 10.04
<euxneks> wad, totally, here is a link describing how to do it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22871/software-to-read-a-qr-code
<wilee-nilee> !eol | f00bar80 end of life has specific upgrade parameters.
<ubottu> f00bar80 end of life has specific upgrade parameters.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, I assume this is a desktop, not a server
<lauratika> client: lets say i encrypt a file then uploaded to ubuntu one, then from another pc download the file, wjhat i need in order to read such a file?
<client> you need to pair the SSH keys lauratika
<f00bar80> jrib, is there no way to upgrade from the command line?
<trism> ph4sm4: did you install libluajit-5.1-dev (or whatever version is in your ubuntu)
<lauratika> client: how can i pair my keys...
<ryan95> Hello guys, how do I free up space and my laptop's H.d.D
<ryan95> *H.d.D
<jrib> f00bar80: there is, it's in the page ubottu linked (look for server upgrade instructions)
<f00bar80> jrib, also i want to machine that i only have 1 G of RAM
<ryan95> *H.D.D
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, The eol is a command line upgrade read the bots message.
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, This a server?
<wilee-nilee> If a server than it is not eol
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, a desktop, but have only ssh access
<Jagst3r15> client this is boggling my min
<Jagst3r15> mind
<euxneks> ryan95, deleting things off your HDD will help free up space. If you want a graphical interface that tells you where the larger files/folders are, try gnome's Disk Usage Utility
<euxneks> also known as baobab
<ryan95> euxneks: Okay, thanks
<adamk> ph4sm4: When building programs from source, you need to make sure you have the necessary -dev packages installed.  They are not installed by default.
<Dr_willis> if the program is in the repos, in an older version, the    'sudo apt-get build-deps packagename' can pull in all needed deps i recall to compile the program
<Jagst3r15> client oh my god
<Jagst3r15> I did not push the button in the left side that says commit -____-
<Jagst3r15> it works now :D
<ph4sm4> I know I need the right dev packs installed but i don't know what they are named! If I want to install sqlite what im i supposed to write? "sudo apt-get install sqlite
<Dr_willis> ph4sm4,  you are trying to recompile sqlite?
<afelipesierrar> hi everybody
<Dr_willis> !info sqlite
<ph4sm4> no I need to install it
<ubottu> sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.17-7fakesync1build1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 73 kB
<mastershake> hey guys im trying to complile something from the source, i installed the proper libraries needed for it, but when i run make, it stops. i took a screenshot of it- http://i.imgur.com/MOUu4ab.png
<Dr_willis> ph4sm4,  then why do you need the -dev packages?
<adamk> ph4sm4: That's why there are tools like synaptic to help you search through pcakages.
<ph4sm4> Im missing it but i dont know the command to install
<adamk> Dr_willis: He's compiling something else.
<ikonia> ph4sm4: what are you actually trying to build ?
<Dr_willis> ph4sm4,  apt-get has tab completion for package names
<mastershake> *compile
<ph4sm4> Oh im trying to build a tibia server and the only last step is to "cmake .." but i keep getting errors
<mastershake> can anybody tell from the screenshot what the issue is?
<Dr_willis> !find tibia
<ubottu> File tibia found in stops
<afelipesierrar> I have a problem, I installed Ubuntu in virtualbox(while learning the basics) and i can not see the usb archives
<Dr_willis> mastershake,  you may want to pastebin text. not images of text. ;)
<ikonia> someone needs to make a package of that
<ph4sm4> Im going after this tutorial https://github.com/opentibia/server/wiki/Compiling-OTServ-under-Linux-systems
<ikonia> there is no OT server package, it needs an MOT request, i'ts not the first time I've seen this request
<ikonia> ph4sm4: don't pull from git - use a stable release.
<Dr_willis> afelipesierrar,  usb archives? You mean usb flash drives?
<afelipesierrar> yes Dr willis
<mastershake> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/Gdtu7EQW
<Dr_willis> afelipesierrar,   theres extra packages to install to enable that feature i recall
<ph4sm4> So do anyone know a good tutorial for starting a tibia server on linux? cause I spent 4 hours one night and git was the best one I found
<Dr_willis> !vbox | afelipesierrar
<ubottu> afelipesierrar: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ikonia> ph4sm4: you can still use those instructions, just don't download from git, download a stable release
<Dr_willis> afelipesierrar,  then extra things you have to do in the settings. its mentioned in the manual i belive
<k1l> afelipesierrar: did you install the guest additions?
<afelipesierrar> No yet
<k1l> do it
<afelipesierrar> ok, thanks so much guys
<San1ty> is there any way of making a mysql script work with sqlite? some kind of compatibility layer?
<Dr_willis> master_of_master,  just a guess - but the code looks in correct. ->   ./arpspoof.c:49:6: error: too many arguments to function 'libnet_get_hwaddr'
<k1l> and you need to make the vbox giving the usb-port to ubuntu.
<ph4sm4> Alright, but can anyone tell me how to install sqlite dev package?
<Dr_willis> !info sqlite-dev
<ubottu> Package sqlite-dev does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search sqlite dev    - and determine its package name
<ph4sm4> THANKS FINALLY
<ph4sm4> It works
<ph4sm4> LOVE ALL OF U
<mastershake> so nobody can make sense of this? http://pastebin.com/Gdtu7EQW
<ikonia> mastershake: 1.) what are you trying to build 2.) why are you root !!!!
<euxneks> mastershake, I think you're trying to compile something with libs and development libraries that are older(or newer) than the software expects?
<euxneks> is dsniff not available in a repo somewhere?
<ikonia> euxneks: yes, a function from pcap by the looks of it
<trism> !info dsniff
<ubottu> dsniff (source: dsniff): Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1+debian-22 (raring), package size 123 kB, installed size 332 kB
<trism> a newer version even
<ikonia> I suspect this isn't ubuntu
<mastershake> ikonia: dsniff
<mastershake> euxneks: just ran an apt-get update, lets see what happens
<ikonia> mastershake: 1.) what version of ubuntu 2.) dsniff is in the ubutu repos
<ikonia> mastershake: apt-get update wo'nt do anything
<k1l> mastershake: are you running root? or is it backtrack or kali?
<ikonia> mastershake: this is not ubuntu
<mastershake> ikonia: Linux chrubuntu 3.4.0 #1 SMP Wed Jul 3 23:12:07 PDT 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> mastershake: is this ubuntu
<mastershake> k1l: i am root and i am not running kali/bt
<ikonia> I do'nt think it is
<ikonia> mastershake: I don't think this is an official ubuntu release.
<euxneks> oh, chromebook ubuntu
<ikonia> mastershake: what is it ??
<mastershake> chromebook ubuntu
<ikonia> is this an official release ?
<ikonia> I don't see it on ubuntu.com
<euxneks> i686 though. mastershake, try sudo apt-get install dsniff
<cipherboy> ikonia, If I read google correctly, it is a script to install official Ubuntu/Kubuntu/etc.
<ikonia> that kernel isn't an official release though
<ikonia> and hence "root"
<ikonia> mastershake: you know you shouldn't be compiling as root ?
<cipherboy> True.
<mastershake> ikonia: why is that?
<ikonia> mastershake: because it opens security holes
<euxneks> mastershake, try "sudo apt-get install dsniff"
<ikonia> euxneks: does it point at the official ubuntu repos ?
<mastershake> its working now, thanks for the help guys.
<euxneks> hahah
<euxneks> wut
<BenjaminRH> The special function keys (FN+F--) are all screwed up on my fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04. Anybody know how to change that?
<euxneks> ikonia, I'm not sure of that but I think chrubuntu (chrome book ubuntu) just installs ubuntu on a chrome book
<ikonia> euxneks: I do'nt think it does - look at the kernel
<euxneks> ikonia, yeah weird, the chrome ubuntu script is supposed to just download from the ubuntu mirrors according to here: http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.ca/2013/05/chrubuntu-one-script-to-rule-them-all_31.html
<ikonia> I suspect more has happened to this install
<euxneks> "To make all of this possible, I've rewritten the ChrUbuntu script to pull packages directly from official ubuntu.com sources rather than utilizing my own pre-configured, static image of an Ubuntu installation."
<euxneks> ikonia, I bet you're right
<bla> Hello.
<ph4sm4> I get a error when I try starting the server..
<cipherboy> ikonia, I just got the script, looking through the source seems that it replaces ubuntu's kernel with google's kernel for chromebooks.
<GoddeR> If an object named limbs embeds two other objects called foot and hand and they each have the method Pinky. when limbs.Pinky is called what happens?
<bla> I can't get direct answer on web - are Ubuntu CD Install images pendrive-bootable if simply written with dd?
<ikonia> cipherboy: interesting
<ph4sm4> anyone know what this could be?  Error: Unable to load config.lua
<ikonia> GoddeR: this isn't an ubuntu question
<GoddeR> oh
<ikonia> ph4sm4: it can't load that file - is it there ?
<GoddeR> wrong channel..
<GoddeR> sorry
<k1l> bla yes
<cipherboy> ikonia, euxneks see: http://pastebin.com/MGijzBMB
<euxneks> ph4sm4, it could also be that hte file is not readable, check the permissions if it's there.
<bla> k1l, thanks.
<Guerrilla_> can anybody help me install UO razor in wine
<Guerrilla_> i mean i have it installed
<ph4sm4> Its not there
<Guerrilla_> butwhen i double click the icon, it does nothing
<ikonia> ph4sm4: there you go,
<cipherboy> ikonia, euxneks also notice around 268 it does some kernel module stuff.
<ph4sm4> but I have no idea where it is and why it would be located there
<ikonia> cipherboy: don't trust this - not official build
<ikonia> ph4sm4: read the docs
<euxneks> cipherboy, interesting
<ph4sm4> i have one file named config.lua.dist
<cipherboy> ikonia, Good to know for future reference though.
<ikonia> cipherboy: very good yes, thank you
<ikonia> ph4sm4: ok, so the docs probbly tell you to rename that, have you actually read them ?
<cipherboy> np
<k1l> !wine | Guerrilla_
<ubottu> Guerrilla_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BenjaminRH> anybody know of an up-to-date ppa for nvidia Geoforce?
<ph4sm4> there is no docs
<k1l> BenjaminRH: do you really need a uptodate nvidia?
<BenjaminRH> I don't have the drivers at all currently
<k1l> BenjaminRH: what is wrong with the nvidia drivers that ship with ubuntu?
<k1l> !nvidia | BenjaminRH
<ubottu> BenjaminRH: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cipherboy> ph4sm4, 1) what server? 2) tried copying config.lua.dist to config.lua and trying/modifying/etc that?
<BenjaminRH> hmm
<BenjaminRH> the proprietary ones are better, surely?
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: they are the proprtiary ones
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: I'm shocked you don't know this - but you know to try to look for a PPA
<BenjaminRH> I don't see any proprietary ones in the software place
<jacta> Does anyone knows how to disable touchpad when writing? Can't remember it :\
<cipherboy> BenjaminRH, the nvidia-<version number> are the proprietary ones... Assuming you have them installed and not nouveau, you should be using them.
<BenjaminRH> cipherboy: that's the thing -- I can't find them. It's a fresh install of ubuntu 13.04, but they're not listed
<cipherboy> jacta, should be in gnome-settings (if you are using gnome/unity), I forget exactly where, but either under keyboard, mouse, or touchpad.
<cipherboy> BenjaminRH, `dpkg --list | grep nvdia` (without backticks) should list them.
<cipherboy> *nvidia
<BenjaminRH> cipherboy: I'll try that now, but shouldn't they be listed in the software and updates gui under additional drivers?
<ikonia> optimus video card ? running in intel mode
<BenjaminRH> yep
<ikonia> ahhh there we go
<ikonia> optimus card
<BenjaminRH> cipherboy: yeah, dpkg didn't turn anything up
<BenjaminRH> ikonia: oh?
<cipherboy> ikonia, What is the story with those?
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: is this an optimus card ?
<BenjaminRH> yes
<BenjaminRH> ikonia: what does that mean for what I need to do to get that working?
<ikonia> cipherboy: they suck and don't work
<BenjaminRH> lol
<euxneks> haha
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: there is software called "bumblebee" to allow you to switch, however I find it a weak solution for a weak implementation of a solution
<euxneks> I think the latest nvidia drivers support it don't they?
<BenjaminRH> eh, yes if by "optimus card" you mean a geoforce nvidia card with optimus support
<ikonia> euxneks: not really no
<BenjaminRH> i thought optimus was just the thing that switched it automatically between the integrated and the dedicated card?
<ikonia> euxneks: it's not the support, it's the switching that fails
<ikonia> hence why he can't see an nvidia card now
<BenjaminRH> ah
<euxneks> gurgle
<Dr_willis> Nvidia has promised to have better support.. ;)   but we have seen nvidia and ati make such promises in the past also.
<Jagst3r15> what package handles font rendering in ubuntu?
<BenjaminRH> ikonia: so should I go download the drivers from geoforce.com, or try bumblebee?
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: I don't mean to be negative about this but my view is pick either intel or nvidia mode - set it if possilbe, then use that as a "static" card
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: do not download anything from nvidia.com (don't know why you are looking at geoforce.com)
<k1l> BenjaminRH: stop that windows thinking, that you need to download stuff from anywhere on the internet
<BenjaminRH> ikonia: because geoforce.com has nvidia geoforce linux drivers ;)
<k1l> BenjaminRH: did you acutally read that link the bot gave you?
<subcool> how do you dd a directory to make an exactly copy of it
<BenjaminRH> k1l: I've just switched to ubuntu after several years with crunchbang and arch, but this is my first time with a separate graphics card
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, not entirely sure, try either libt1-5, linxfont1, or libxft2 perhaps? sorry, not familiar.
<subcool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging isnt working for me
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: err it appears to be a mining technology website
<euxneks> BenjaminRH, I hope you mean geforce.com?
<subcool> im moving my home directory.
<BenjaminRH> err
<BenjaminRH> yes
<BenjaminRH> i do mean geforce
<BenjaminRH> lol
<BenjaminRH> thanks
<FloodBot1> BenjaminRH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo_31> MSPs don’t have unlimited budgets for capital expenditures and therefore must invest wisely
<leo_31> in developing next-generation solutions.
<ikonia> BenjaminRH: nvidia.com for nvida projects - but you shouldn't get anything from there anyway
<k1l> BenjaminRH: a ubuntu rule of thumb: first take whats in the official repos
<Jagst3r15> cipherboy text is somewhat blurry and its not me :c
<ikonia> leo_31: do you have an ubuntu quetion/issue ?
<BenjaminRH> k1l: I just checked nodejs from the official repos -- it's several versions behind
<Jagst3r15> I keep messing with packages though maybe I shouldn't do that ;p
<leo_31> i missed a job interview by phone yesterday. i called today and they sort of agreed that there were some technical problems and thats why we couldnt make it. i asked them to rearrange it. today i didnt get an email. where they lying?
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, looked into graphics driver perhaps?
<ikonia> leo_31: do you have an ubuntu quetion/issue ?
<k1l> BenjaminRH: again: do you _need_ the latest? i really mean _need_ and not "but i want it"
<Jagst3r15> yeah I am investigating now sir
<Jagst3r15> I was adding bumblebee
<Jagst3r15> and something got borked
<BenjaminRH> k1l: for nodejs, yes. For the drivers, no I don't :)
<cipherboy> Jagst3r15, that is likely your issue, work backwards from there.
<Jagst3r15> k thanks
<Jagst3r15> and yes I realize I am creating these issues xD
<cipherboy> Speaking of drivers questions, I might as well bring one up... Running on an old dell inspiron 8600 (don't ask why...) has GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x a1 graphics card, never gotten it to work on anything higher than 10.04 due to it requiring the nvidia-96 package. Anyway to get it to run on something newer?
<ikonia> cipherboy: support got dropped didn't it ?
<subcool> subcool@AMDServer:/media$ dd if=/home/subcool/ of=/media/_home/subcool conv=noerror,sync bs=1024
<subcool> dd: opening `/media/_home/subcool': Is a directory
<cipherboy> nouveau doesn't support the higher resolution that the monitor supports; moves off the bottom of the screen. Oh, and correction: spare computer is that, not other ones.
<ikonia> subcool: you dd to a block device, not a mount
<k1l> cipherboy: nvidia drops the support for old cards. solution is to use the free driver
<cipherboy> ikonia, iirc, yes to both 10.04 desktop and nvidia-96.
<ikonia> cipherboy: you're going to have pain then
<cipherboy> Figured as much, tried it briefly from official nvidia, but that failed badly...
<BenjaminRH> hmm
<subcool> ikonia, i've done it before.. - but how do i do it?
<ikonia> subcool: done what before ?
<subcool> use dd to clone my home.
<subcool> its going to its own drive, so- i can use sdc6
<ikonia> subcool: your output needs to be a file
<ikonia> subcool: sorry what ?
<ikonia> subcool: what are you trying to do ?
<subcool> clone my home directory
<subcool> im moving it
<ikonia> subcool: why are you using DD
<subcool> its getting its own partitions
<ikonia> that's a terrible solution
<subcool> mae sure i get everything
<ikonia> it's a very bad idea
<ikonia> it's a block copy
<ikonia> you want a file system copy
<subcool> ikonia, ok... what do you suggest
<ikonia> subcool: just tar it up
<ikonia> subcool: or copy it somewhere safe
<ikonia> dd is a bad idea for what you want
<subcool> im not creating a backup
<ikonia> subcool: what are you doing then ?
<cipherboy> subcool, eg: cp  -prv /home/subcool /new/home
<subcool> whatever works..
<subcool> i just want EVERYTHING moved
<cipherboy> subcool, cp copies versus moves of course, -p to preserve permissions, -r to recursively copy, and -v to be verbose (list everything it is copying)
<subcool> i was just about to ask that
<subcool> thans
<cipherboy> As long as you do it on the folder level and not do something like /home/subcool/* (where * would target only visible directories), you will be fine.
<pozori> is Unity in 12.04.2 fixed so that it is actually usable?
<ikonia> pozori: that is a weak question
<leo_31> i missed a job interview by phone yesterday. i called today and they sort of agreed that there were some technical problems and thats why we couldnt make it. i asked them to rearrange it. today i didnt get an email. where they lying?
<ikonia> pozori: it's usable for most people - so why do't you ask abou tthe issue you want
<pozori> ikonia: is it still glitchy? is it still slow?
<subcool> thans cipherboy ikonia
<cipherboy> np
<ikonia> pozori: for most people, no
<cipherboy> ikonia, thoughts on getting nouveau to work on 13.04? checking libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental once it boots..
<ikonia> cipherboy: it depends on your card and it's support
<pozori> ikonia: is the Unity on 12.04.2 the same version as it is in 13.04? LTS description says "receives constant updates"
<cipherboy> ikonia, "Be aware that this list may be outdated and incomplete. Nouveau aims to support all NVIDIA cards, but no effort is made to document which cards (and BIOSes) actually work, as this is deemed infeasible. Just try it and submit bug reports if it doesn't work. Feel free to edit the page when your card is not listed. "
<ikonia> pozori: 12.04 and 13.04 have different versions
<cipherboy> ikonia, but what it does say "NV20 family Introduced basic shaders and hardware context-switching. " ..which mine is NV25
<ikonia> I'd need to resarch it
<cipherboy> k, sorry, worked on that some myself, but not exactly figured anything else that works except what I know: nvidia-96 package which is no longer supported.
<subcool> cipherboy, i think it only copied the hidden files
<BenjaminRH> anybody know what steps I can take to make the special function keys (FN+F--, like media and brightness) work correctly? They don't seem to function currently. Some of them do random things I haven't figured out yet
<subcool> cipherboy, nvm
<irreverant> do we have a thunderbird channel?
<dysoco> Hello, I need the package "gdk3.0" for compiling a package... anyone knows how can I install this package? I searched with apt-cache but found nothing
<dysoco> irreverant: try #thunderbird at irc.mozilla.org
<columb> How do I open .folder with nautilus?
<obbe> dysoco: GDK is part of GTK, look for libgtk-3-0 and it's development package.
<Lanser> I am installing gvfs and it gave me this error checking for DBUS... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-1) were not met:
<Lanser> No package 'dbus-1' found
<Lanser> how can I fix this?
<iceroot> dysoco: you dont mean gtk?
<histo> columb: ctrl+h shows hidden files
<columb> Thanks.
<Lanser> i did ./configure during the gvfs installation, and it gave me:
<Lanser> checking for DBUS... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-1) were not met:
<Lanser> No package 'dbus-1' found
<histo> Lanser: install dbus
<Lanser> Lanser: dbus isn't in my repo
<dysoco> iceroot: actually this is asking for gdk3.0
<carif> after a fair amount of googling, i can't see if raring supports the amd radeon hd 7950 (http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7950/Pages/radeon-7950.aspx); i tried the h/w compatability website, but the card isn't listed; is it supported?
<histo> !info dbus | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system (daemon and utilities). In component main, is standard. Version 1.6.8-1ubuntu6.1 (raring), package size 358 kB, installed size 992 kB
<dysoco> obbe: ah, you were right... it was libgdk-3-dev not libgdk3-dev
<dysoco> thanks!
<iceroot> dysoco: ah ok, never heard of gdk just gtk
<histo> Lanser: should be installed by default
<dysoco> iceroot: I guess gdk means Gnome Development Kit or something like that
<histo> Lanser: What does "cat /etc/issue" output?
<Lanser> histo, I use BackTrack
<Lanser> but this is a very critical situation
<obbe> GDK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDK
<histo> Lanser: well then ask the backtrack people
<Lanser> I need gvfs, or else, if I restart, my system will be gone.
<histo> !backtrack | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<akurilin> Is it known yet what kernel version 12.04.3 will be using?
<cipherboy> No progress, taking off nomodeset results in higher resolution but lower quality
<muslimgirl> salam
<cipherboy> (multiple pointers, conky went bad)
<ph4sm4> can some help me with my issue? http://pastebin.com/yMW0U3ER
<ph4sm4> It is some information at the bottom
<nurow> Anyone have experience setting up file associations in FileZilla? It seems no matter what I do I can't get it to work. I've set Ubuntu to default open CSS files in gedit, I've tried adding a like "css /usr/bin/gedit" or "css /usr/bin/gedit -open" but nothing works. I always get the "No program has been associated on your system with this file"
<nurow> I found a Debian user having a similar problem, as well: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=702216
<ubottu> Debian bug 702216 in filezilla "filezilla: No program has been associated on your system with this file type" [Normal,Open]
<cipherboy> And...gpu lock up.
<ph4sm4> Can some one help me with this problem!? http://pastebin.com/yMW0U3ER
<ikonia> ph4sm4: you've been told what to do 3 times now
<cipherboy> ph4sm4, I looked, not sure what I can do to help you other than try creating the config.lua from a known source.
<ph4sm4> Im out of ideas! Can anyone help me wit
<histo> ph4sm4: why don't you put the config where it wants it
<ikonia> ph4sm4: what is not clear ?
<ph4sm4> I tried putting it where it wants it but the problem is that path doesnt exist
<ikonia> ph4sm4: then create it.....
<ikonia> ph4sm4: or look at the man page for how to point it at the right place
<ph4sm4> man page?
<ikonia> ph4sm4: just create the path
<ph4sm4> alright
<ph4sm4> let me try
<Tamwyn> hello
<dysoco> hello Tamwyn
<ph4sm4> @ikona it worked! but now im getting another error db.s3db does not exist
<ph4sm4> im going to check for that file
<nurow> Anyone have experience setting up file associations in FileZilla? It seems no matter what I do I can't get it to work. I've set Ubuntu to default open CSS files in gedit, I've tried adding a like "css /usr/bin/gedit" or "css /usr/bin/gedit -open" but nothing works. I always get the "No program has been associated on your system with this file"
<Tamwyn> i've got a question about creating a bootable USB-Stick. I tried to create it with dd but it wasn't bootable. The Tool in Ubuntu wasn't working with this image and Unetbootin wasn't supporting the Version. (I haven't used the version from sourceforge, I used the repos) That was all I tried. I'm using 12.04 and was working with a Fedora 19 image.
<Lanser> Hello everybody, many people reported that their Nautilus was screwed up, couldnt mount dicks, couldnt detect anything, and couldnt load trash, I know have the fix for this.
<Lanser> this is occured by the installation of glib.
<pozori> Tamwyn: sudo dd if=iso-image.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Draxelis> what's up with the invites?
<Lanser> pozori: dd? are you out of your mind?
<Lanser> you're telling newbies to use dd?
<pozori> Tamwyn: you most likely put something like /dev/sdc1
<pozori> Lanser: that
<Tamwyn> pozori: I used this command with a bs=8M at the end
<Lanser> Tamwyn, use gparted, dd is way too dangerous.
<Lanser> pozori is just out of his mind and recommending dangerous stuff to users.
<Tamwyn> Lanser: i hit the right device
<Lanser> Tamwyn: use gparted, never, ever use dd.
<Lanser> gparted has a GUI, so it's much easier.
<pozori> Lanser: please watch your tone, dd is what everyone+dog uses
<ph4sm4> Now I got another error "File db.s3db does not exist"  where am I going to get this file from?
<Lanser> pozori, I would not recommend newbies to use dd.
<Tamwyn> Lanser pozori I had written i used it already
<Lanser> oh tamwyn.
<ikonia> ph4sm4: youre going to need to read the doumentation/forums on that
<pozori> when I was newbie there wasn't anything else
<Tamwyn> Lanser: i was able to make sure that this device was the usb-key
<pozori> Tamwyn: then check sha-sum of image, is bad use wget next time to get it
<Lanser> Tamwyn; did you try dmesg?
<andyggeee> hey guys, i'm looking for a recomendation for a model number of a rugged tablet that will do barcode scanning in a warehouse that runs ubuntu.
<andyggeee> model/brand
<Tamwyn> Lanser: no
<Tamwyn> pozori: torrent
<lolcat> is sys a real folder with real files?
<Lanser> andyggeee: you can always try modeltug.
<Lanser> which currently runs the model_ff() module.
<andyggeee> Lanser, i've never heard of this
<Lanser> I am not sure if it has barcode-scanning.
<Lanser> but I did heard it does.
<ner0x> What do I need to install to run .jnlp files?
<andyggeee> i wil look it up thank you Lanser
<Lanser> this was back in 2008, I am not sure if their development is still available.
<pozori> Tamwyn: I still suggest you check the hash, then try dd again without defining the blocksum (I don't ever recall setting it except for CD's)
<andyggeee> Lanser, i typed: modeltug linux   ... into google and nothing is coming up
<Lanser> andyggeee, try looking ffmpegcolorspace.
<Lanser> andyggeee, I think you should go for gstreamer for now.
<andyggeee> hmmm okay
<pozori> Lanser: what else there is other than dd to create bootable sticks of anyhing?
<Lanser> you can get a copy of gstreamer from http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/
<andyggeee> do you know of a tablet that will run ubuntu?
<Lanser> android.
<ikonia> android isn't a tablet
<Lanser> andyggeee; android is the most suitable.
<Lanser> oh
<andyggeee> anywya, i need a tablet in a warehouse to scan UPC codes...
<Varlch> hi
<andyggeee> i assume i'd need to buy a usb scanner
<ikonia> andyggeee: look at scanner apps for the inbuilt cammer
<ikonia> camera
<andyggeee> ikonia, will they be as fast as a regular usb scanner?
<ikonia> don't see why not
<Lanser> andyggeee, I am assuming that you tried out xTablet T8700 bar code scanner?
<unclouded> is it possible to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for everything launched from dash?  I would like /usr/lib/nvidia-experimental-310 to be available to all apps launched from dash.  Making a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d doesn't seem to help
<Lanser> andyggeee: www.ruggedtabletpc.com/accessories/bar-code-scanner/‎
<andyggeee> Lanser, assume nothing, this is my first stop after a quick google search which didn't result in much
<ikonia> unclouded: you shouldn't need to set ld_library_cache for that
<Lanser> ikonia: How can we call an op if an channel is full of trolls?
<andyggeee> nice thank uyou ikonia
<andyggeee> err i mean thank you lanser
<Lanser> #ubuntu is full of trolls when no op is here.
<unclouded> ikonia: doesn't seem to work though.  glxspheres is jerky without it, smooth when I launch it with the path on the command line
<lolcat> How can I make the grub menu appear once?
<k1l> lolcat: left shift
<unclouded> i.e. "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... glxspheres" is smooth
<k1l> press it while booting
<andyggeee> Lanser, does this thing run ubuntu, the t8700?
<Lanser> k1l, have you taken any courses for computer engineering?
<Lanser> andyggeee, yes.
<andyggeee> Lanser, rock on
<Lanser> k1l: I am curious why you guys got all that knowledge.
<k1l> Lanser: no, but we have #ubuntu-offtopic for the not suport chatting :)
<Lanser> oh alright.
<Lanser> k1l, can you give cloaks?
<Lanser> i'll come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<andyggeee> Lanser, this thing is from 2008
<Lanser> andyggeee, that doesn't matter. it still works.
<andyggeee> unless i'm confused
<andyggeee> hmm i was expecting something a little newer
<unclouded> so is there any way to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for dash, and would apps it launches then inherit it?
<andyggeee> Lanser, and it isn't showing up in Google's Shopping...
<kboodu> unclouded: You can set that in your .profile with export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.....
<unclouded> I've tried /etc/environment and ~/.pam_environment and they just don't seem to take
<k1l> !ot | andyggeee
<ubottu> andyggeee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poz> does anyone have like 20 mins to help me? i have having some update problems
<andyggeee> k1l, ah okay thank you
<poz> i am currently putting the error messages into a paste bin
<unclouded> kboodu: will dash or rather the apps pick it up from ~/.profile?
<jtreminio> Hi all. I want to install php5 without all the other stuff (apache, for example). How do I tell apt-get "install only enough to make this work"?
<kboodu> unclouded: For a command shell.  Not sure about a cron job.
<k1l> poz: just get the details and errorsmessages right and if someone knows the solution he will tell you
<Tamwyn> when I'm watching in Gparted for my USB-Key there ist no fs, this could be a reason for the problem
<poz> http://pastebin.com/AgJEpVzh
<kboodu> unclouded: Anything started from the command line should inherit the environment (unless you do something really unusual)
<kboodu> unclouded: See http://linux.die.net/man/1/dash for more info.
<poz> can anyone look at that pastebin (http://pastebin.com/AgJEpVzh) and help me with an update problem
<k1l> poz: which ubuntu exactly?
<poz> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<k1l> poz: and can you pastbin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<unclouded> I think something must be resetting LD_LIBRARY_PATH because even putting it in ~/.profile didn't help.  echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH shows empty from gnome-terminal
<kboodu> unclouded: Did you start a new terminal session?
<unclouded> sry, realised I'm being confusing.  I meant the "dash" launcher in Unity, not the shell!
<unclouded> yes, I logged out and logged back in again
<poz> kil: results for  "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" are here: http://pastebin.com/cTMa710y
<kboodu> unclouded: Not the dash launcher.  Then you need to create a shell script and call that to setup the "environment"
<zykotic10> jtreminio: try using --no-install-recommends and see if that gives you want you want
<kboodu> And run the shell script instead of launching the application.
<wilee-nilee> andyggeee, In general polling is off topic, however one never knows someone might know.
<andyggeee> wilee-nilee, rock on man
<unclouded> kboodu: ah, so no way to set that for anything launched from the Unity dash?
<jtreminio> zykotic10: hmmm … "$ sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install php5" still recommends apache
<f00bar80> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y , Y: command not found , [7]+  Stopped                 apt-get update && apt-get upgrade <<<<< any comment ?
<unclouded> I'd like it set for any app that might use GL
<andyggeee> wilee-nilee, i guess asking for hardware recommendations in ubuntu channel made sense to me.
<zykotic10> jtreminio: sorry, i don't have any other suggestions.  good luck.
<poz> f00bar80, this is also happening to me
<wilee-nilee> andyggeee, UNderstandable, I wonder if a android like a nexus 7 might do it.
<kboodu> unclouded: Not sure.  Maybe in /etc/profile or something, but that might only work for shell scripts and not executables.
<poz> some times I get this: After this operation, 5,120 B of additional disk space will be used.
<poz> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<poz> y: command not found
<poz> [5]+  Stopped                 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<poz> [5]+  Stopped                 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<FloodBot1> poz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> poz: libxml is gnome stuff. maybe your cinnamon ppa is doing the trouble
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?
<kboodu> unclouded: Just be aware that setting something like that globally can impact other programs as well.
<wilee-nilee> poz, You have been spanked by the bot. ;)
<poz> can i talk now?
<poz> cinnamon eh...
<poz> anyone else have any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, Can you pastebin your apt-get update all the text.
<dr_willis> cinnamon can break ubuntu.
<holstein> poz: are you using a PPA? if so, try purging it
<poz> how can i disable cinnamon?
<poz> what does purging it do?
<k1l> poz: since cinnamon changes alot of gnome stuff its not that far away that this will cause problems if its from ab PPA
 * wilee-nilee tried cinnamon, not bad really
<holstein> poz: it removes the unsupported 3rd party sources that could be causing issues
<unclouded> kboodu: /etc/profile didn't help.  I guess Unity isn't reading /etc/profile, which perhaps isn't that surprising
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> !info cinammon
<ubottu> Package cinammon does not exist in raring
<f00bar80> wilee-nilee, http://pastebay.com/1257923
<holstein> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<holstein> its in the raring repos poz
<kboodu> unclouded: Not too surprising.  I'd wrap relevant programs in a shell script and include the export statement in there.
<poz> that sounds like a good idea. can I get into the PPA to save a sources though?
<dr_willis> first ive noticed that in the official repos
<unclouded> kboodu: OK, looks like that will be the easiest option, even if it's manual work for each new app installed that needs GL
<wilee-nilee> f00bar80, Try dist-upgrade
<kboodu> unclouded: Not all GL apps may require it.  YMMV.
<holstein> poz: the ppa is not supported here, officially
<uvala> hello, is there any client to substitute  choqok, for managing twitter accounts?
<poz> why not?
<holstein> !ppa | poz
<ubottu> poz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<poz> oh
<poz> will you tell me how to access them?
<kboodu> unclouded: Thinking about it..there is an alternative, but it may cause more problems than it solves.
<holstein> poz: because the sources are not supported, friend.. is the ppa the issue? i dont know, but a good first stop is to purge it.. if you want cinnamon, i would use raring, since its in the repos by default
<jtreminio> for some reason apt-get isn't respecting --no-install-recommends: http://pastebin.com/8BjXkHVB - anyone have any idea why?
<unclouded> kboodu: what is it?  it would be sweet to be able to continue to use Unity to launch stuff instead of having to launch it from a console
<kboodu> unclouded: You can add it to /etc/ld.so.conf and directory.
<poz> what is raring?
<poz> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<unclouded> kboodu: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/nvidia.conf?
<kboodu> unclouded: Just be aware this will be for every program on your system!  So it can lead to other conflicts (and it will make debugging harder).
<unclouded> then ldconfig -verbose?
<poz> are you suggesting I upgrade to 13.04?
<kboodu> unclouded: Yes
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, You are running sudo in root?   ~#
<unclouded> weird.  I've already done that and it just doesn't take
<kboodu> unclouded: Google that (and make sure you give yourself plenty of notes!)
<holstein> poz: you are using 12.04, which doesnt have cinnamon.. 13.04 has cinnamon.. you should do what you like, but i am stating a fact.. cinnamon is in 13.04 and not in 12.04
<poz> oh i see
<holstein> poz:  i suggested, and still suggest that you purge that ppa and test
<poz> i am not sure what cinnamon is
<holstein> poz: you mentioned cinnamon
<poz> what is the code to purge?
<poz> kil mentioned cinnamon
<histo> poz: to purge what?
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, What is your OS is this backtrack?
<kboodu> unclouded: I think it requies a reload of that file.  I know it's done on reboot but not sure how to "force it" to reload off the top of my head
<poz> to purge ppa
<histo> !ppapurge | poz
<ubottu> poz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<poz> looks easy enough
<jtreminio> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 12.10 (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-17-generic x86_64)
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, Why are you doing this in root first of all, and no sudo mis used in root.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<jtreminio> wilee-nilee: and yeah, running everything in root. it's all being provisioned by puppet but I've dropped in to manual mode to figure this issue out
<unclouded> kboodu: it make no sense.  here's my ld.so.conf.d file: http://pastie.org/8150593
<poz> purging is not working
<poz> wait
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, Puppet is a good thang I live nearby it however not supported.
<unclouded> and I have rebooted.  that really should work
<jtreminio> the initial provisioning of a VM by puppet is all done via root
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, Just a heads up is all. ;)
<jtreminio> wilee-nilee: this isn't being done by puppet though. I'm SSHed in as root right now, typing everything manually
<holstein> poz: run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output
<poz> i can not install ppa-purge
<mikedm> looking to install ubuntu on an ssd. does swap need to be on a regular hd?
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, Cool, out of my pay range is all.
<holstein> mikedm: "need" can be a matter of opinion
<jtreminio> gotcha. if I hadn't mentioned puppet at all, and it wasn't being run in root, would you have any suggestions wilee-nilee
<dr_willis> mikedm:  i put mine on a normal hdd
<holstein> mikedm: this is a nice article by a freind http://wootangent.net/2013/03/dr-strangedrive-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-ssds/
<wilee-nilee> mikedm, I would have the swap on the ssd and set up the trim...etc.
<dr_willis> since the sdd is so smaller normally
<poz> holstein: http://pastebin.com/MDPbc7xm
<kboodu> unclouded: Are those directories or files?
<wilee-nilee> Mine is 256 gigs though
<dr_willis> i rarely hit swap  anyway.  ;-)
<zorael> Where can you change the system-wide locale from the terminal?
<mikedm> my ssd is 128gb with another 750gb on a sata drive.
<unclouded> kboodu: directories.  is this something I'm doing wrong?
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, Not really, sorry. ;)
<holstein> poz: you have ppa's added... i would purge them and get back to using ubuntu, and seek support
<poz> I do not know how to purge them
<holstein> poz: otherwise, you need to contact the maintainers of the  software you are using, which is not ubuntu
<poz> install ppa-purge failed
<kboodu> unclouded: Not sure...Can you list the libraries loaded in RAM?
<mikedm> does anything need to be on another hd?
<holstein> poz: you might have to clean up the errors  the PPA's have made to be able to install anything
<poz> which is why i am here
<holstein> poz: sure, and here is not where you need to be, friend.. we dont support those pacakges
<holstein> packages
<poz> i broke it and now i do not know how to fix it
<holstein> poz: however, you should be able to run "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" and share errors
<unclouded> kboodu: how do I list the libraries loaded in RAM?  I'd like to learn that
<holstein> poz: correct, you added 3rd party sources, which are, as stated "use at your own risk" and you risked it, and broke the system
<wilee-nilee> poz, did you say what release you are running, the ppa-purge is in a PPA for some releases I believe.
<holstein> poz: no a big deal.. but try the command i have.. sudo apt-get install ppa-purge and share results
<kboodu> unclouded: sudo ldconfig -p
<poz> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge --->  http://pastebin.com/wgfHcagv
<kboodu> unclouded: You can grep for the libraries you think you're loading.
<psilo> I have a file named -i.  How can I rename it?
<holstein> poz: i would start by manually removing libxml2:amd64 libcroco3:amd64 libxml2-utils python-libxml2
<poz> sounds like a good idea
<poz> and I plan to as soon as I learn how
<unclouded> kboodu: will do.  there's 1500 lines otherwise!
<holstein> poz:
<holstein> ?
<psilo> mv '-i'     mv \-i    mv '\-i'    none of these work.
<qin> psilo: F2 in nautilus?
<unclouded> http://pastie.org/8150612
<Ben64> psilo: mv $'-1'
<poz> ... learning in progress... (tips welcome)
<holstein> poz: sudo apt-get autoremove them
<dr_willis> psilo:  rm  '-i'
<holstein> poz: sudo apt-get autoremove libxml2:amd64 libcroco3:amd64 libxml2-utils python-libxml2
<dr_willis> or  rm --  -i     perhaps
<unclouded> I thought it might be because nvidia-current is also installed but there are only experimental libraries in ld.so.cache
<holstein> poz: share errors
<kboodu> unclouded: Which one(s) are you looking for
<psilo> dr_willis: mv -- -i worked, nice.  Should've thought of that, thanks
<unclouded> libnvidia-tls.so.310.14 and libnvidia-glcore.so.310.14
<poz> hsudo apt-get remove libxml2:amd64 ----> ttp://pastebin.com/wv9jG5Py
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to play Mega Man Unlimited on Ubuntu 13.04.  It runs at adequate speed, but the sound is very slow and choppy.  Any tips?
<Ben64> poz: what happens if you try to purge the ppas
<Oldbird> psilo: develop an little c program just for call remove() ?
<unclouded> maybe I will try running the X server with nvidia-current instead of experimental and see if the problem goes away
<holstein> poz: you will need to read, and follow the instructions
<poz> Ben64, I can not purge ppas because of this sudo apt-get install ppa-purge --->  http://pastebin.com/wgfHcagv
<kboodu> unclouded: Might be the answer.  I'm not sure.
<holstein> poz: no, you can, and need to purge, you will need to read, and fix
<kboodu> unclouded: Video driver / issues drive me nuts...(as does other hardware problems) - so hard to diagnose
<Ben64> poz: "ppa-purge is already the newest version."
<Ben64> poz: that means its installed
<poz> i see
<wilee-nilee> poz, look at the the link for the actual purge command. http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<poz> I guess the problem is that I am not sure which ppa to purge
<wilee-nilee> poz, They are all in /etc/apt/sources.list.d if you want to look.
<poz> oh okay, thanks wilee-nilee
<dasd9> can you dual boot windows 8 and backtrack?
<anonee> OK hello everyone, I tried to # apt-cache search *kernel* but I'm getting E: Regex compilation error. how can I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> poz, PPA's are great, but can be trouble if you are not careful is all.
<kboodu> anonee: Try just apt-cache kernel
<goddard> dasd9: no it screws up the space time continuum
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack > dasd9
<ubottu> dasd9, please see my private message
<kboodu> anonee: though you might prefer 'apt-cache search kernel | less'
<lauratika> where can i check error logs?
<anonee> ty kboodu!
<kboodu> lauratika: Which log?  Most logs are in /var/log/
<poz> yeah, i am not very careful, I typically run whatever code I can find via google without knowing what it does
<wilee-nilee> poz, You might get a backup and cloning setup for such occasions. ;)
<netlar> Does Linux support bluetooth 4.0?
<lauratika> well pć restrarts by itself with a message that says saned network
<goddard> haha
<lauratika> want to know what is all about
<goddard> netlar: yes
<netlar> goddard: I cannot ever connect anything
<poz> well I have a desktop and a laptop, my laptop I just mess around with. I dont do it on my desktop unless i know what I am doing
<netlar> goddard: Is there a trick to get it working?
<goddard> netlar: it would depend on the system and driver support
<netlar> goddard: I am on 13.04
<kboodu> lauratika: Do you have a scanner plugged in?
<goddard> netlar: i mean your actual hardware
<netlar> goddard: the bluetooth chipset?
<goddard> yes
<netlar> goddard: How can I find that out again?
<poz> my gf wants me to go help with dinner so I have to go now. thanks for the help everyone has given me so far!
<goddard> dont ever help the gf with dinner!
<Martijn-NL> Hi everyone - is there an opensource video editting tool for Ubuntu available?
<bossman759> Kdenlive Martijn-NL
<lauratika> sorry got dicontected... pc keeps restarting for no aparent reason, message sasy network sane
<goddard> Martijn-NL: yes
<kboodu> lauratika: Do you have a scanner on the network or connected?
<goddard> Martijn-NL: a few
<goddard> Martijn-NL: look in the software center
<Martijn-NL> bossman759: Can you recommendate Kdenlive?
<lauratika> kboodu: not at all, not that i know of
<goddard> whats a scanner?
<goddard> to listen to rf?
<kboodu> lauratika: But it says "network sane" in the message
<bossman759> I've used it only once and I did the job. I'm not an expert so it may not be After Affects quality but I worked for me.
<BlueProtoman> goddard: No, to digitize sheets of paper
<kboodu> goddard: I'm thinking a document/photo scanner.
<lauratika> yes, scanner server saned network
<goddard> oh i thought that was what a 10MP camera was for
<lauratika> kboodu: so sorry i have a scanner. actually but is not on
<anonee> how can I downgrade to kernel 3.5 ?
<kboodu> lauratika: Hmm.  I wonder if you have a driver looking for it?
<lauratika> thats why it restarts suddenly out of nothing?
<kboodu> lauratika: No idea.  Just guessing.
<BlueProtoman> goddard: Difference is, scanners have a bed where you can place the document face-down.  Much better than taking photos of documents.
<anonee> sorry, I'll check it out
<BlueProtoman> How do I temporarily change my sound system?
<lauratika> you mean scanner is in conflict with something?
<anonee> bye bye room, thanks kboodu
<lauratika> is there any way to check for log errors?
<kboodu> lauratika: Not sure.  I'm just guessing.  SANE is normally associated with scanners.
<kboodu> lauratika: you can try something like sudo grep -ir sane /var/log/* | less
<kboodu> lauratika: But that could generate a lot of messages.  But it might give you somewhere to start.
<lauratika> kboodu: thanx
<inashdeen> hi there, I am using ubuntu 13.04 on my acer aspire v5-471pg . It was preloaded with windows 8. I manage to install ubuntu without hassle. but ubuntu uefi/grub could not detect my windows 8. how do I add it to the menu? thanks
<kboodu> lauratika: You can also check to see if 'ps aux | grep -i sane' shows anything
<kboodu> lauratika: Specifically looking for a daemon that might have sane in the name.
<lauratika> the odd issue is not even on
<kboodu> lauratika: This might be a red herring...but if you reboot right when the message is firing off...
<kboodu> lauratika: also, there might be something "interesting" in /var/log/syslog right before each reboot.
<lauratika> red herring?
<kboodu> lauratika: Again, that's another guess.
<kboodu> lauratika: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_herring
<lauratika> sorry i dont know what is a reh herring?
<kboodu> lauratika: A fallacy that detracts from the actual issue.  :)
<lauratika> kboodu:  hahaha
<lauratika> but can find even a pattern when this happens, sometimes is out of nowhere, sometimes im surfing the net, all time scanner is off
<philwong> can you effecticley run ubuntu on nvidia?
<inashdeen_> hi there, I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on my acer aspire v5-471pg. The problem is, the uefi/boot (ubuntu) cannot detect windows 8. how do i add it to the list? thanks
<kboodu> lauratika: If a message appears a few seconds (a few lines) before each reboot, it's something to look at closer.
<DuncanNZ> Does anyone here have a Lenovo E531? I've got one on the way and would like to know about any potential compatibility issues
<DuncanNZ> (or any others in the E___ series)
<lauratika> yes, scanner serves  network:saned
<kboodu> lauratika: Is saned running right now?
<lauratika> you mean the scanner?, nope
<kboodu> Not is the scanner off.  Is the application saned running?
<lauratika> lktika kernel: [12931.515013] [UFW BLOCK] IN=tun0 OUT= MAC= SRC=106.154.128.177 DST=172.37.0.101 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=44 ID=8448 PROTO=UDP SPT=3387 DPT=33100 LEN=59
<lauratika> this is from the syslog
<kboodu> lauratika: ufw is the Ubuntu Firewall
#ubuntu 2013-07-18
<kboodu> It blocked something
<lauratika> yes!, i recently installed as today.
<lauratika> but the issue happens way before...
<kboodu> so is there something common to this reboot and previous ones?
<lauratika> not really, i mean surfing the net.
<lauratika> and scanner and printer are both off
<lauratika> it is very weird ubuntu freezes, never saw that before, and in this caes it does that. freez at first like flash is crashing, then turn black and then the mmessage then reboots.
<kboodu> lauratika: Have you run memtest on the system to make sure you don't have bad RAM?  (How old is the computer?)
<korst3n> hi.. i've got 13.04 ISO image. turns out wubi support is dropped from that one. how can I install it alongside windows without usb disk or cd-rom drive, as i lack both?
<lauratika> kboodu, pretty know 4 months all, brand new from store. how do i run a memtest?
<lauratika> pretty new i mean
<kboodu> lauratika: Yep.  Not like my 5-7 year old systems.  ;)
<dr_willis> play  eith it in virtualboc perhaps korst3n
<dr_willis> virtualbox
<kboodu> lauratika: It should be an option in the grub menu.
<aXXo> hi
<korst3n> dr_willis: that's not really a solution.
<lauratika> kboodu: maybe a faulty ram?
<aXXo> windows forced faulty ram
<dr_willis> korst3n:  i run in vbox all the time.   wubi isent really a sollution either
<aXXo> bad os = faulty ram
<aXXo> why to run faulty os in vbox? just for fun, because this is not a solution, just for games or not creative persons
<kboodu> lauratika: Maybe.  Trying to eliminate possibilities.  You can verify it's in there by doing grep mem /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kboodu> lauratika: Should show memtest86 or memtest86+
<histo> lauratika: you can run memtest from grub menu
<histo> !info memtest
<ubottu> Package memtest does not exist in raring
<histo> !info memtest86
<ubottu> Package memtest86 does not exist in raring
<kboodu> !info memtest86+
<ubottu> memtest86+ (source: memtest86+): thorough real-mode memory tester. In component main, is standard. Version 4.20-1.1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 278 kB, installed size 2404 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64; lpia; hurd-i386)
<aXXo> anyone in here that hatesusa lies?
<histo> stupid +
<histo> !ot | aXXo
<ubottu> aXXo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> ++good
<lauratika> i guess i have to restart pc
<lauratika> i dont wanna go  :(
<kboodu> lauratika: Unfortunately..yes.  And it should run "overnight"
<dr_willis> for me  memtest always saw the bad ram within moments of running.
<kboodu> dr_willis: Me too...unless it was "boderline"  <sigh>
<lauratika> being a bad ram will tell me right, with a message
<dr_willis> birght red messages
<dr_willis> bright
<lauratika> ok, something else i should write down?
<dr_willis> i had a bad memory slot
<lauratika> so you guys can help
<dr_willis> remove clean and reseat the ram   may help also
<lauratika> dr_willis: you have to change the pc?
<bossman759> Anybody working on Ubuntu mobile phone apps?
<kboodu> lauratika: Sometimes memory gets "loose" and needs to be "reseated"
<dr_willis> lauratika:  just dident use that ram slot any more
<bossman759> I mean Ubuntu Touch
<dr_willis> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
 * kboodu wonders why that happens..and realizes it's heatintg / cooling that's the issue.
<dr_willis> its gremlins yanking on the bits
<lauratika> ok, so im off to test the ram come back soon... *leaving with tears on each eye*
<kboodu> lauratika: Hurry back!  We'll miss you.
<kboodu> :)
<bossman759> thanks ubottu
<lauratika> hold on peeps!
<histo> bossman759: ubottu is a bot
<philipballew> I want to move my wireless passwords on my Ubuntu machine to my Lubuntu machine. How can I do this?
<wilee-nilee> philipballew, Type them in in lubuntu.
<justin_> hey, does anyone know a good channel for dns help?
<dr_willis> perhaps #networking
<justin_> hm, i'll try that
<philipballew> wilee-nilee, I have hundreds
<histo> philipballew: what do you use to store them?
<philipballew> histo, Network Manager? Or whatever default way ubuntu has for them
<wilee-nilee> philipballew, If you need more info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/46397/how-to-move-wifi-passwords-to-a-new-installation
<lauratika> back!
<drekalots> question. I installed ubuntu 13.04 and it's working sans one important detail. It never asked me to set a root password but Ican't edit system files without it...
<Triskel> Hello
<Triskel> and your user pwd ?
<drekalots> doesn't take it..
<Triskel> try "sudo su" with your user pwd
<kboodu> wb lauratika
<drekalots> danke
<Triskel> then type "passwd root" to set the root pwd
<lauratika> kboodu	: so far no issues on the ram
<kboodu> Hmm.  Well, not sure what to say.  Maybe you have an error message that gives more of a clue lauratika
<Triskel> somebody know if its possible to disable gpu on a laptop used as a server ?
<lauratika> but, now my display shows a black stupid gap on top, only way to fix it is resetting resolution then it fix the gap, but is now everytime reboot
<wilee-nilee> Triskel, Ubuntu does not have a root password and it is discouraged here.
<drekalots> could someone point me in the best direction for setting up trim for an ssd?
<Triskel> wilee-nilee: do you know if its possible to disable gpu on a laptop used as a server ?
<wilee-nilee> Triskel, And it is sudo -i check your OS norms
<histo> !sudo | drekalots
<ubottu> drekalots: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<histo> !root | drekalots
<ubottu> drekalots: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Triskel> -i ? :) and the command before ?
<Nmbr1> drekalots: instead of trying to create a root password Ubuntu wants you to just use "sudo" command and type your user password
<histo> drekalots: edit /etc/fstab and enable discard as an option for your ssd
<Nmbr1> e.g. sudo gedit file.txt
<histo> Triskel: why would you disable the gpu?
<Triskel> warm, fan noise, energy consumption
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, I use this link. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<Triskel> but my main problem is warm/fan
<werd> im having trouble installing ubuntu any help
<Triskel> its an old laptop
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: Thanks.
<Nmbr1> drekalots: if you just want a root shell you can always use sudo gnome-terminal (assuming you are using gnome)
<histo> Triskel: close the lid
<Triskel> if i close the lid, i got a lot of warm :)
<histo> Triskel: clean vents
<werd> when i try installing ubuntu on my computer in the boot menu a smiley face appears on the command line and my computer freezes
<culpn8r> anyone here use ncmpcpp? i have no sound
<wilee-nilee> werd, Really where did the install media come from?
<histo> Triskel: you could blacklist whatever module it's using but it's still receiving power
<Triskel> i should yeah,  and put a new thermal paste
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: So I should've used EXT4 it seems...
<werd> the website
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, What did you use?
<histo> Triskel: although mostlikely the gpu is part of your cpu
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: I left it at default... is that still EXT3 or did it change to EXT4?
<Triskel> its a dedicated radeon ati
<wilee-nilee> werd, Never heard of a smiley face, check the sum of the ISO.
<werd> how do i do that
<Triskel> google say there is a thermal bridge missing in my model
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, ext4 is the default, what is the release you have?
<wilee-nilee> !sum
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: 13.04
<Triskel> but atm i dont have really the time to open the laptop and hardwaring/cleaning
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | werd
<ubottu> werd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> drekalots: why did you use ext3?
<Nmbr1> werd: smiley face at teh command line doesn't sound friendly
<drekalots> histo: I left it at default.. so if EXT4 is the default then it should be EXT4.
<werd> i even completely wiped the hard drive so i dont think it is a virus
<wilee-nilee> werd, Which website?
<Triskel> drekalots type "mount" to know
<Martijn-NL> Going to sleep. Good night everyone!
<werd> ubuntu.com
<histo> drekalots: sudo blkid
<drekalots> it's EXT4. phew.
<histo> Triskel: blacklisting will stop the module from loading
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: having an issue with trim though. if i run an fstrim -v / i get an error: fstrim: /home: FITRIM ioctl failed: Operation not supported
<histo> drekalots: edit your fstab and add discard tot he options section for it
<histo> drekalots: sudo fstrim -v
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, You have a separate home?
<werd> wilee_nilee, ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, That link addresses a separate home
<drekalots> man. i should've manually done the partitioning... i let the install disk do it. why did I do that... I need to go look at fdisk -l and figure this mess out
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, the command is sudo fstrim -v /   with the OS in one partition.
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: if I run that I get the same error
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, DO YOU HAVE A SEPARATE HOME?
<wilee-nilee> lol, sorry to yell.
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: I let the dang disk do the partitions. I got npo clue what it did.
 * drekalots laughs.
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it.
<werd> wilee-nilee, any advice for me
<wilee-nilee> werd, The face is really weird, in 6 years of using ubuntu and many others I have never seen that, not sure to be honest, other than make sure the ISO is good with a sum check.
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: http://imagebin.org/264865
<werd> wille-nilee, it is and i also tried mint and raspian all did the same thing
<wilee-nilee> honestly I would have top see it to belive it.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, Those commands are from a running OS.
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: I'm using the machine... yes.
 * drekalots thinks Gentoo was easier.
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, heh, gentoo, not sure with a lvm
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: yea. so i'm stuck on stupid right now... what am I doing wrong...
<wilee-nilee> drekalots, No idea I see a red flag on the partition, I'm not sure with gparted and luks, never used it or encrypt on a HD.
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: ok. no worries.
<drekalots> ubuntu installs quick enough. I can nuke it from orbit and run it again.
<wilee-nilee> shooenough
<drekalots> wilee-nilee: Thanks for your though. I'll be back in a bit.
 * drekalots searches for his hammer.
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<lauratika> drekalots searches for his hammer.
<werd> wille-nilee, it is hard to tell but those little white things are the smileys http://imagebin.org/264868
<razzledazzle> can anyone help me restore key bindings on Compiz?
<wilee-nilee> werd, What was on the computer before?
<werd> that still is on the computer im on my laptop now
<werd> wilee-nilee,
<razzledazzle> also why does setting wallpaper copy images to the Wallpapers folder located in the Pictures folder, it recopies even if the image is already there
<clue_h> because it's awesome
<wilee-nilee> werd, Is that the boot from menu outside of the bios?
<razzledazzle> O.O
<lukem__> where is my Python/C guy?
<lukem__> I know there is a Python, C guy who knows whats what
<lukem__> here
<werd> wilee-nilee, my options were f2 for bios or f12 for boot menu and i did f12
<lukem__> reveal yourself, so I can ask you a Python C question
<lukem__> I am a developer
<wilee-nilee> werd, Cool so there it freezes?
<jrib> lukem__: if you have an ubuntu question, please just ask it.  If you have a python question, #python is a better bet (but just ask your question there too instead of looking for some sort of "guy")
<lukem__> man, its all developers
<werd> wilee-nilee, not quite i can press any key on the keyboard and it adds another smiley but besides that it freezes
<lukem__> it doesnt matter
<wilee-nilee> werd, Is freeze just a black screen?
<lukem__> ok then
<lukem__> why does my Ubuntu suck?
<lukem__> it gives me System error problems all the time, and samba problems
<werd> wilee-nilee, it stays on the boot screen
<lauratika> lukem__:because you need to lear how tu use it better??
<JRicketts_> good evening everyone... I need some assistance. I can access my website localhost but cannot through my domain name from another pc for expample. My domain name is through Godaddy and I am using their nameservers so I don't have to mess with it. I know that i changed the @ address to my Static IP address and left everything else alone in the domain panel on Godaddy? The error says The server at www.redsquareelectronics.c
<lukem__> I never said Ubuntu sucks
<wilee-nilee> werd, Is it a usb or disk, and have you checked the md5sum of the ISO, and is it burned as an image on a disc, please read this carefully.
<lukem__> I said my operation has problems, and I have had a couple downloads with the same result
<JRicketts_> configure my router to allow port forwarding for port 80 wich i found on many web forums but still no luck
<lukem__> on a more serious note : my network only effectively connects 1/3 times upon reboot
<Ben64> lukem__: give details on your problem, pastebin errors and maybe someone can help you
<wilee-nilee> lukem__, Welcome to ignore, the world does not revolve around you.
<werd> wilee-nilee, how do i do that
<somsip> JRicketts_: I'm getting the default apache webpage at that address (.com)
<JRicketts_> really?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | werd
<werd> where do i type that in
<JRicketts_> ummm... ok does it matter if i am trying from a differenct maching on my network?
<lukem__> I thought this was the #Ubuntu server?
<somsip> JRicketts_: depends if your NS records for your server are cached and you're still reading old, cached entries
<wilee-nilee> werd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lukem__> should I try #ignore?
<somsip> *DNS
<JRicketts_> Somsip_: Never thought of that good call
<lauratika> ignore
<JRicketts_> ill check it out and let you know how it goes
<Ben64> JRicketts_: yeah you usually have to wait 24hrs or so for dns to propagate world wide
<somsip> JRicketts_: propogation can be quite quick. I find GoDaddy to be slow. ping the FQDN until the IP is correct, then retry
<lauratika> *starting ignoring mode*
<bazhang> lauratika, stop that
<somsip> JRicketts_: and very much depends on TTL. ISTR GoDaddy is quite high
<JRicketts_> well i would use my own dns but the problem is I am not that good at configuiring, now my server could handle it i bought it used but a pretty decent one, I might attack that on a later date but I have found that it will be more helpful to me just to let them host it for now
<razzledazzle> JRicketts_: some routers do not support accessing own resource from the external IP, if you're in the same network
<JRicketts_> are they that bad?
<lauratika> it's broken  :o
<JRicketts_> I did use my phone to pull up the url and it worked great! Thanks alot for that info
<somsip> JRicketts_: GoDaddy is probably good enough for your needs. But you will have to wait for propagation now
<JRicketts_> go ya
<JRicketts_> now does ubuntu come with its own firewall on install?
<Ben64> !ufw
<JRicketts_> I don't think it does but wanted to ask the pros
<JRicketts_> i know that centos did?
<Ben64> well if the bot would stop being laggy it would tell you it does
<checoimg> What is a better method than MD5 I forgot the name
<checoimg> SHA  ?
<Ben64> checoimg: method of...
<checoimg> Check Summing I guess
<somsip> checoimg: SHA1 is usually the next step up, in very geenral terms
<checoimg> I think I've read that there's a better method for checking than MD5
<checoimg> I recall SHA but I'm noy sure if that's the one
<checoimg> Is SHA1 installed by default on Ubuntu ?
<razzledazzle> stupid wallpaper problem D:
<Ben64> checoimg: probably
<somsip> !info rhash | checoimg
<troulouliou_dev> checoimg, yes it is in coreutils
<Ben64> ubottu died somsip
<checoimg> I would like to see it working, I have an ISO file here
<somsip> Ben64: thanks
<th0r> Razzledazzle: you shouldn't use stupid wallpaper...it leads to frustration
<somsip> checoimg: sha1sum or rhash by the look of it.
<razzledazzle> th0r, lol frustrated right now
<lauratika> razzledazzle: what is the issue
<checoimg> OK thanks
<razzledazzle> do you know why images get recopied to the Wallpapers folder even if they already exist there?
<razzledazzle> this happens when I set wallpaper
<Moonlightning> What is `powernap` for?
<checoimg> SHA1 is faster
<checoimg> RHASH is not installe dby default
<checoimg> !info md5sum
<checoimg> !info md5sum | checoimg
<checoimg> RHASH is even faster than SHA1SUM
<l3d> was wondering if there was a way to change the default icon for folders if so how ubuntu 12.10
<DrekAlots> man. it takes forever to switch video drivers.
<renegado> helo
<brulez> .
<parker_> Hello
<parker_> First time using IRC
<wilee-nilee> l3d, If your running unity the unity-tweak-tool probably has some options.
<DrekAlots> Hello parker.
 * DrekAlots remembers his first ime on IRC. It was circa 1995.
<parker_> Is this a good place to ask for help? The forums to be doing me any good.
<wilee-nilee> l3d, But that will change the theme overall, is it just that one icon?
<DrekAlots> Seems to be. I'm new around this channel as well.
<parker_> Movie Player, Blender, Youtube and Vimeo on chorme. Everything I try to play on my system has this issue.
<parker_> The videos play very fast, and have no sound at all. I just did an update, can I undo it? Should I?
<parker_> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, and I just did the regular update when prompted.
<parker_> Added: Grooveshark doesn't play, so it seems I have no sound at all.
<werd> wilee-nilee, the iso is fine so i am wiping my hdd with the dod method instead of the quick method this time bc i think it is a virus and the quick method didnt wipe it
<macwolf74> hm
<l3d> wilee-nilee,  yes is is the one folder default icon for all folder icons  and not unity gnome fallback
<somsip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 22.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 25632 kB, installed size 53336 kB
<somsip> !info firefox 12.04
<ubottu> '12.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<somsip> !info firefox precise
<SonikkuAmerica> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 22.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (precise), package size 25861 kB, installed size 54052 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> (GMTA)
<somsip> SonikkuAmerica: got it in the end, thanks. Sorry for spamming...
<SonikkuAmerica> No biggie
<wilee-nilee> l3d, Where is the icon showing?
<jtreminio> Is it possible to force apt-get install to always use --force-yes ?
<wilee-nilee> jtreminio, That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.
<jtreminio> wilee-nilee: hehe. need it for puppet
<wilee-nilee> darn puppet "masters"
<jtreminio> specifically, this ppa ppa:ondrej/php5-experimental
<jtreminio> trying to install apache2 throws those errors, but need it installed anyway. Best way to do this and others is to always force yes
<jrib> jtreminio: "those errors"?
<jtreminio> jrib: http://pastebin.com/sW4W4Wde
<jrib> jtreminio: add the key for the ppa
<jtreminio> jrib: I did the add-apt-repo and then apt-get update
<jrib> jtreminio: was the key added for the ppa?
<jtreminio> jrib: this would take care of it right? $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5-experimental
<jrib> jtreminio: yes, but see my last question
<jtreminio> jrib: where should I check if it did?
<jrib> jtreminio: 1) identify the ppa in question for those packages (apt-cache policy) 2) find the key for the ppa (you can use the launchpad page for the ppa) 3) use apt-key to see the current keys apt knows about
 * JRicketts_ is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<jrib> !away > JRicketts_
<ubottu> JRicketts_, please see my private message
<infinitux> does anybody know if collada-dom_2.3.1-1_amd64.deb is compatible with > libboost-filesystem1.46.1 such as libboost-filesystem1.49.0 or libboost-filesystem1.50.0?
<jrib> infinitux: why would you need to ask that?  Shouldn't the deb package specify its dependencies?
<DrekAlots> still having issues with setting up trim. is the command fstrim -v /dev/sda or just fstrim -v / ?
<infinitux> jrib that's why i asked
<Bollsaq> Does Gtk3 themes use metacity for the window themes or something else?
<jrib> infinitux: I don't understand.  You think the dependencies the deb specifies are wrong, or...?
<infinitux> collada-dom_2.3.1-1_amd64.deb requires libboost-filesystem1.46.1 but my repo only has libboost-filesystem1.49.0 or libboost-filesystem1.50.0
<jrib> infinitux: ask the creator of the deb or read the software's documentation
<wilee-nilee> Bollsaq, depends on the desktop, unity is compiz.
<Rallias> http://i.imgur.com/nOoG4H5.png <- What can I do to make this more managable?
<jtreminio> jrib: I can confirm the key was *not* added
<somsip> Rallias: what's the problem with it?
<cipherboy> Rallias, what are you asking? That seems to be an apt-get update with only default sources...not much to manage there.
<Rallias> somsip, The VM is running in 1600x1200 (I think...) while my laptop runs at 1366x768.
<jrib> jtreminio: either figure out why (remove the ppa and add it again to try to replicate) or add the key now
<DrekAlots> still having issues with setting up trim. is the command fstrim -v /dev/sda or just fstrim -v / ?
<somsip> Rallias: what WM is the VM running?
<jtreminio> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4F4EA0AAE5267A6C
<Rallias> somsip, None.
<jtreminio> jrib: ^^
<jtreminio> well at least now I can work from there, I think
<Rallias> somsip, Unless I've forgotten, this is the first bootup of me installing from mini.iso
<Ubuh-Huntuh> is there any of the unbuntu distributions that has glibc >= 2.28?
<Distrbd> hi
<somsip> Rallias: Surely this is a VM issue then? What is it running under?
<jtreminio> I wonder why it didn't get the key at first ...
<Rallias> somsip, It's running on libvirtd/kvm
<vnwilman> How to make .bash_history longer than 500 lines?
<somsip> Rallias: never used it/them. Sorry, I can't help
<Rallias> somsip, I know when I was using centos 6 I could use the vga=789 kernel switch and it'd be a good size... I just don't know how to set kernel options in ubuntu.
<DrekAlots> still having issues with setting up trim. is the command fstrim -v /dev/sda or just fstrim -v / ?
<somsip> vnwilman: on here (scroll down a bit to HISTSIZE) http://is.gd/o0uSGD
<cipherboy> DrekAlots, man fstrim... says fstrim [...] -v mountpoint.
<poz> hi, i lost the unity side bar and the top bar as well. anyone know how I can get these back?
<dongs> how do I use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/i386/linux-source-3.5.0/3.5.0-23.35
<dongs> installing it results in a 83megs linux-source-3.5.0.tar.bz2 and 2 debian.* dirs.
<Rallias> dongs, are you looking to use the 3.5.0-23.35 kernel or the sources?
<kelly> hi guys , anyone used turpial ?
<poz> i lost the unity side bar and the top bar as well. anyone know how I can get these back?
<abetusk> I have a fresh install of 12.04 and am trying to get an Epson xp-200 printer working over usb.  I have installed the 64 bit drivers from epson (http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=17707&DSCCHK=7eb2b95601a4a0a65adc04e65e3667e0c9dda153) and see the printer on /dev/ubs/lp0 but I don't know how to print to it.  It doesn't show up in Inkscape as an option.
<dongs> Rallias: im looking to build the kernel, using same settings as whatever is shippe
<dongs> + after adding some custom junk
<dongs> is the .tar.bz2 the patched/etc kernel with all settings configured?
<abetusk> If I put a text file directly to the /dev/usb/lp0, it seems to print partially, but it doesn't eject the paper when it's finished
<abetusk> Any suggestions on what to do, what management tools to use or how to get it to show up for regular use?
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, Take a look here lvm's are a bit different to set up trim it looks like. http://blog.christophersmart.com/2013/06/05/trim-on-lvm-on-luks-on-ssd/
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, I assume you went lvm again.
<Rallias> dongs, Beware the reprecussions of building your own kernel. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel is a guide I've used in the past.
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: No. I manually parted it. I got it working finally.
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, Cool. ;)
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: http://imagebin.org/264873
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: I'm adding the command to rc.local now and we'll see how it works.
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, Gots the swap up front, I forget that always.
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: My machine never uses swap. It's got 16Gb of RAM but I always add 1GB anyway.
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, It rarely gets used here, with the ssd it is hardly noticeable.
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: That's what I figured. But I created it anyway.
<dongs> Rallias: that might be what i need.
<poz> wow, i really fucked up my computer
<poz> everytime i try to fix it i get even more errors
<poz> now i lost the sidebar and topbar
<dongs> or not.
<dongs> i dont want to bulid any deb.
<wilee-nilee> !language > poz
<ubottu> poz, please see my private message
<poz> sorry
<poz> i just upset
<wilee-nilee> no biggie you just want to know, did you remove some PPA'a
<wilee-nilee> PPA's*
<poz> anyways, i have decided to reinstall ubuntu
<poz> i am going to try 13.04
<poz> last time it did not work (like 5 months ago) but maybe it will this time
<poz> no, i dont think ppas are the problem
<wilee-nilee> poz, Be sure to be on the net and tick the update box, so you get all the drivers and such.
<poz> will do
<poz> its going to take me forever to install all the stuff i had on this though
<wilee-nilee> poz, I have a install list I just run, and ppa's I load and keys, and a package list.
<poz> i should start developing one of those lol
<poz> might cover a lot of stuff I would be putting on anyways, think you could share this install list?
<wilee-nilee> poz, on a reload of a OS you can run these dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<wilee-nilee> And if you wanted to use the list to reinstall this software on a fresh ubuntu setup, Code: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages ; sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> the list can be loaded from synaptic as well, you just want to make sure the sources and keys are there if any extras.
<wilee-nilee> and any PPA's cover your release installed
<azazel91> how do i find my mac address
<BenjaminRH> hey there people. anybody know how I can get nomodeset working permanently as a startup option? My screen is black without it. Or is there a better solution? My screen seems to work without that flag if I close the lid (put it to sleep) and wake it up again.
<poz> Thank you wilee-nilee, just wrote it down!
<JRicketts_> what would you pros reccomend either webmin or ispconfig for ubuntu?
 * JRicketts_ is no longer away - Gone for 43 mins 33 secs
<SonikkuAmerica> BenjaminRH: Edit your /etc/default/grub
<saiarcot895> BenjaminRH: you can edit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> BenjaminRH, You investigated the graphic driver issues?
<BenjaminRH> wilee-nilee: uh. Not really. I installed bumblebee
<BenjaminRH> for optimus
<SonikkuAmerica> JRicketts_: jrib kicked you out of the channel because of your noisy away message. Get rid of it, please.
<BenjaminRH> SonikkuAmerica, saiarcot895 thanks for that
<BenjaminRH> wilee-nilee: is there something you'd suggest
<wilee-nilee> benjamino, Ah, out of my area, however many use it, a new computer like that should have some workarounds, just not easy maybe.
<SonikkuAmerica> JRicketts_: (Channel policy forbids announced away messages)
<JRicketts_> srry will turn off :)
<BenjaminRH> wilee-nilee: just out of curiosity, what's with the "o" at the end of my name?
<wilee-nilee> BenjaminRH, Heh tab complete and me not paying attention, another nick, my bad.
<BenjaminRH> Ah. lol
<poz> have they fixed the nvidia driver problems "out of the box" in 13.04?
<BenjaminRH> poz: certainly not :D
<poz> or am i going to have to spend an hour or so fixing that... thats a bummer
<wilee-nilee> poz, can pigs fly. ;)
<poz> thats the part i am least looking forward to
<BenjaminRH> poz: good luck with the hour time estimate
<poz> hahaha
<BenjaminRH> poz: when you figure that out, I'd love you to drop a line
 * wilee-nilee avoids nvidia and fastboot
<wilee-nilee> erh safeboot
<poz> i have done it about 20 times already with multiple monitors on my desktop. this laptop should be easier
 * BenjaminRH avoids safeboot, loves nvidia because is addicted to games
<BenjaminRH> poz: ahah! Then you probably already know what you're doing
 * DrekAlots is trying out why virtualbox is limiting him to 256MB of VRAM.
<poz> I have a sense of direction, but lack understanding. i typically fumble around with the settings until it works
<BenjaminRH> You know it's bad when you have to spend hours figuring something out in Ubuntu when it worked "out of the box" in Arch
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, you sure your at ram not video?
<wilee-nilee> eh display
<dongs>  Q: what is the simplest way to get a buildable kernel source tree for a given ubuntu-patched kernel version.. I don't want to build a .deb or anything. Just the patched source, which, if built, would result in the binary identical to currently running kernel.
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: yup.
<DrekAlots> and no full screen mode...
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, You need the guest additions for screen, not sure on the ram or where you doing this at.
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: in the display settings for the machine
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, The machine off?
<DrekAlots> yes
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, Hmm mine will let me use all the computers ram, although with a warning if I go past 50%
<cheezit> Hey, is there any way to install the proper nvidia drivers under ubuntu 13.04?
<cheezit> (Nvidia packages don't seem to exist anymore, nor can I find the drivers anywhere else)
<xirre> tar -cvzf "../test.tar.gz" "test/" <-- When running this a second time it does not make a new one. Instead, it overwrites. How do I make it automatically create a new file such as test(1).tar.gz
<wilee-nilee> cheezit, Have you looked in additional drivers?
<DrekAlots> cheezit: In Ubuntu Software Center, click on the Edit menu and then select sources. Then Additional Drivers.
<BenjaminRH> ok
<BenjaminRH> what about x-swap
<BenjaminRH> anybody use x-swap? Like it? No?
<wilee-nilee> a swap file?
<BenjaminRH> no, the X-SWAP ppa for nvidia graphics
<BenjaminRH> cheezit: it won't appear in additional drivers if your thing has optimus support, apparently
<cheezit> DrekAlots: is the software center accessable as 'Software and updates' under settings?
<cheezit> I don't see anything under 'additional drivers'
<xirre> tar -cvzf "../test.tar.gz" "test/" <-- When running this a second time it does not make a new one. Instead, it overwrites. How do I make it automatically create a new file such as test(1).tar.gz
<cheezit> BenjaminRH: This is a desktop, so I wouldn't assume that would be an issue
<BenjaminRH> what card is it?
<wilee-nilee> cheezit, So nvidia is not my area, however for help here identifying your hardware is first on the list, and then the problems.
<BenjaminRH> btw wilee-nilee, while I'm getting help, do you know anything about getting special function keys to work properly?
<BenjaminRH> wilee-nilee: things like FN+F-- to raise/lower brightness or volume, etc.
<wilee-nilee> BenjaminRH, No sure.
<wilee-nilee> not sure*
<BenjaminRH> they're all screwed up on my laptop
<wilee-nilee> BenjaminRH, Some computers are different with those key controls it seems.
<BenjaminRH> they all do it differently
<Paulm> So, totally new here, haven't been in a chatroom since the 90's.  Am I just supposed to ask the room for help if I have an issue?
<BenjaminRH> Paulm: yep :)
<wilee-nilee> Paulm, You would state the issue.
<wilee-nilee> as a way if asking for help
<Paulm> okay - so I've got an issue with getting into gmail... just doesn't work, times out in every browser.
<Ben64> sounds like an internet issue, not ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Paulm, You blocking any flash or cookies.
<Paulm> Works on my roommates computer and we have the same wireless
<Paulm> I have an adblocker, turned it off, didn't help
<Ben64> Paulm: you probably are using a different dns server
<Paulm> tried switching to an open dns, didn't help.
<Ben64> Paulm: pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<Paulm> Tried updating to 13.04 from 12.04, going through 12.10 no change.
<Paulm> what's weird is it used to work just fine.
<stux> Hello again, a few days ago I was having issues with ufw in my VPS.  The machine was running Ubuntu 11.04.  I have since reinstalled 10.04 LTS and re-installed ufw but have had the same issues. I was wondering if someone here could help fix or set up a simple yet robust firewall on my machine.
<Paulm> ben64 - not much of tech guy, what should I do?
<Ben64> Paulm: pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<wilee-nilee> stux, This a server?
<stux> oh, yeah, it's a server so it's running 10.04 LTS server, sorry forgot to mention
<Ben64> stux: you should really upgrade to 12.04 or 13.04, 11.04 is not supported at all, and 10.04 is very old
<stux> well at least it's a stripped down version
<cheezit> Any reason why vim would have no installation candidate?
<stux> Ben64 I tried installing 12.04 but the VPS didn't support its installation
<cheezit> Or why I can't change my download mirror? (When I select an item in the 'download from' drop down box it disregards my selection and retains the old value...)
<wilee-nilee> cheezit, I see a whole lotta vim in synaptic
<cheezit> wilee-nilee: Any suggestions as to how i'd get at it?
<BenjaminRH> cheezit: compile it yourself, worst case
<cheezit> sudo apt-get install vim returns me 'vim' has no installation candidate
<wilee-nilee> cheezit, Never used it but sudo apt-get install vim should load it
<Paulm> Sorry for my ignorance Ben64 - how does one pastebin? I think I need less technical direction, or more explicit ones.
<BenjaminRH> cheezit: thats odd, I just tried it, it worked for me
<cheezit> Same with aptitude or any other package i can find
<cheezit> This is a new install of 13.04
<BenjaminRH> me too
<BenjaminRH> worked fine for me
<wilee-nilee> cheezit, Have you run a update yet?
<somsip> !info vim | cheezit
<BenjaminRH> oh. lol
<ubottu> cheezit: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 808 kB, installed size 1907 kB
<Pinkamena_D> the movie player "totem" I think its called, has a few issues when playing back dvds for me. Horizontal lines appear as if interlaced or something, and the audio desyncs. I tried vlc too and just the audio desync happens
<stux> so if anybody has experience setting up firewall packages (even if it's with iptables) that would be most helpful (I heard there are other alternatives to ufw)
<somsip> cheezit: standard package, called 'vim'. There are variants, eg: vim-nox. But it should intall using just 'vim'
<Pinkamena_D> Anyone know of a good dvd player?
<Ben64> Paulm: you go to pastebin.com and put text in the box there, submit it, and give the url here
<wilee-nilee> Pinkamena_D, VLC
<Ben64> Pinkamena_D: mplayer2
<cheezit> It really should
<cheezit> I just ran an update
<cheezit> let's see if this fixes it
<DrekAlots> dang. this ssd is fast. lol.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > Paulm for a reference
<ubottu> Paulm, please see my private message
<Pinkamena_D> is mplayer2 only command line?
<Ben64> yeah
<Pinkamena_D> if so, do you know the command to load some of the dvd into the memory because it just keeps seeking and pausing the stream every second
<Ben64> theres a frontend that works with it, called smplayer
<Ben64> -cache 32768
<Pinkamena_D> ok wow that looks better
<DrekAlots> ok. how do i get rid of the stupid sales results when i click on the ubuntu logo?
<cheezit> Ok, so that turned out to just be user error on my part (I assumed that It already updated as part of the install)
<cheezit> Howeve rnow i'm finding that when I try and install ghc-doc GHC core dumps and it blows up apt
<cheezit> any thoughts?
<Paulm> okay - got a gmail issue
<clue_h> specifically?
<Paulm> Here's the pastbin url for the whole story http://pastebin.com/kNGMXN5W
<Paulm> it's not too long, but I was asked to do this pastebin thing
<clue_h> I guess you have already tried a fresh install of an alternate browser with no plugins, just getting that out of the way
<Paulm> yep
<Paulm> It's confusing right?
<BenjaminRH> anybody know what the "quite" and "splash" grub options do?
<BenjaminRH> *quiet
<DrekAlots> i uninstalled the lenses but am still getting stupid sales advertisements when i click on the ubuntu logo and search for a program.... any ideas.
<clue_h> It is, do you have a fire wall rule set btw
<Paulm> I don't have a firewall.
<clue_h> I'm having the same problem anyway
<Paulm> you are?
<Paulm> driving me crazy
<Paulm> so no advice on steps?
<insGadget> why does my lightdm.conf file have a *autologin-user=<myusername>* followed by *autologin-user-timeout=0* followed by *autologin-session=lightdm-autologin* is this normal for autologin install?
<NORoot> How can i make a windows usb in ubuntu 13.04 , unetbootin wont work and many other programs..
<wilee-nilee> NORoot, http://congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html is one multisystem at pendrive linux works as well.
<NORoot> I just tried but failed
<wilee-nilee> NORoot, What windows release?
<NORoot> Windows 8 pro x64
<wilee-nilee> NORoot, Where did you get it?
<NORoot> well i want to install windows 8.1 and download using my license the windows 8 pro version
<insGadget> WinUSB any good?
<NORoot> so i have windows 8.1 .iso
<wilee-nilee> NORoot, w8.1 is a free install
<wilee-nilee> auto activates
<NORoot> I know, but i want to install my windows 8 pro (which i bought)
<insGadget> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html is this relavant
<wilee-nilee> NORoot, No reason to the 8.1 is a longterm use.
<wilee-nilee> is not*
<NORoot> unetbootin will only detect fat32 and not ntfs
<wilee-nilee> NORoot, You want both?
<NORoot> i actually got my windows deleted while installing ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> NORoot, Oh well you have not answered a single question, nor made any sense in regards to my posts, carry on.
<wilee-nilee> like talking to a brick wall
<BenjaminRH> damn
<mm12> hi all
<mm12> how come my computer freezed everytime iam on ubuntu
<BenjaminRH> I just installed the nvidia drivers, and now my screen resolution only works at a very low setting (not quite sure what it is). Any idea how to fix that?
<BenjaminRH> when I login, I get an error message "Could not apply the stored configuration for the monitors"
<BenjaminRH> "none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes: " and then it lists a bunch of resolutions it tried
<BenjaminRH> this is normally a 1080p hd screen. Any idea how to restore that?
<mm12> can i create a swap area after ive installed ubuntu
<Corey> Sure.
<Corey> mm12: ^
<Corey> Create a swapfile with dd, then "swapon" it.
<mm12> i think that might be the problem
<mm12> ok let me try that
<ExperimentalLion> HI all
<ExperimentalLion> where are other people from?
<somsip> !ot | ExperimentalLion
<ubottu> ExperimentalLion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BenjaminRH> I just installed the nvidia drivers, and now my screen resolution only works at a very low setting (not quite sure what it is). Does anybody here know how to fix that?
<usr13> BenjaminRH: How did you install the Nvidia Driver?
<BenjaminRH> usr13: I tried it from the X-SWAP ppa, and then when that didn't work, from NVIDIA.com
<BenjaminRH> when I login, I get an error message "Could not apply the stored configuration for the monitors"
<usr13> BenjaminRH: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<BenjaminRH> incidentally, my previous issue of a black screen on boot-up is now fixed
<imhotep525> what kind of card?
<BenjaminRH> geforce 740m
<usr13> BenjaminRH: Or, find the Nvidia GUI and adjust.
<usr13> BenjaminRH: what does   xrandr  say?
<usr13> BenjaminRH: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<BenjaminRH> a fresh install of 13.04
<usr13> BenjaminRH: Fully updated?
<BenjaminRH> yep
<usr13> Ok
<BenjaminRH> xrandr says Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 640 x 480, maximum 32767 x 32767
<BenjaminRH> but only one entry for a screen
<usr13> xrandr | pastebinit   #SHow us URL
<BenjaminRH> paste.ubuntu.com/5886373
<BenjaminRH> incidentally, thanks so much for taking the time here
<usr13> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log    #Send that URL to us.
<BenjaminRH> 5886374
<usr13> BenjaminRH: lspci | pastebinit   #Send that URL
<BenjaminRH> 5886386
<imhotep525> does anyone here run steam on 12.04 and have performance issues?
<usr13> BenjaminRH: uname -a | pastebinit
<Rallias> Is there a good command line http file getter that supports gzip?
<usr13> Rallias: wget
<BenjaminRH> usr13: 5886400
<Rallias> usr13, That supports gzip
<zeroRooter> My administrative account currently has no password on it ( i changed it to nothing after install) i seem to have trouble rechanging it to something else as the "current password:" field in "user accounts" requires a password (otherwise i can't proceed)
<Rallias> The problem is, wget doesn't support gzip
<usr13> BenjaminRH: When you got the Nvidia driver from nvidia.com, did you get the 32bit or 64bit.
<BenjaminRH> usr13: 64
<BenjaminRH> usr13: but it said it was also installing 32 bit compatibility
<usr13> BenjaminRH: THere is a utility you can use, I think it is nvidia-settings   or    nvidia-xconfig
<BenjaminRH> usr13: both are available options
<usr13> Rallias:  Why don't you tell us what you want to do?
<Rallias> usr13, Pull files with gzip encoding to save bandwidth
<usr13> Rallias: You want to download a website and save it as a compressed archive?
<BenjaminRH> usr13: when I open up nvidia-settings, it pops up with a message saying "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server"
<Rallias> No, I want the transfer to happen with gzip.
<usr13> Rallias: That is something that is going to happen on the server end.  Is it your site?
<Rallias> usr13, The problem is, it won't use gzip unless the client announces itself as gzip compatible.
<Rallias> Wget is not gzip compatible.
<omegaweapon79> i need help please
<Rallias> !help | omegaweapon79
<ubottu> omegaweapon79: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<omegaweapon79> i can't find my  usb hd
<usr13> Rallias: Does the site have a CMS of some sort?
<imhotep525> so is 13.04 stable compared to 12.04 and is there any substantial driver/steam improvements?
<Rallias> usr13, The site is gzip compatible. I'm looking for a command line client that is compatible.
<usr13> BenjaminRH: just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root
<usr13> Rallias: What do you mean "The site is gzip compatible."
<usr13> ?
<muslimgirl> please do not throw acid in my face even though I just want to go to school.
<omegaweapon79> sorry my keybroad broke had switch old one question mark don't work
<wilee-nilee> imhotep525, An empty question what is stable for some may not be for others.
<Rallias> usr13, I mean the site will send gzip content when the client announces it is gzip compatible.
<wilee-nilee> no definition of stable
<usr13> Rallias: Is it Joomla or Drupal?
<wilee-nilee> !ot > muslimgirl
<ubottu> muslimgirl, please see my private message
<BenjaminRH> usr13: just did that. Then I run nvidia-settings again, and it pops up with the same message.
<zeroRooter> I currently have no password on my administrative account, but i'm having trouble changing the pass. I also cant seem to use Sudo with no password srcn: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4784/7jqp.png  (notice how theres no password set, yet it still asks me for my current password when i try to change it)
<muslimgirl> lol
<muslimgirl> ok
<muslimgirl> sorry
<holstein> !steam | imhotep525
<ubottu> imhotep525: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Rallias> usr13, What does it matter if my CMS is a certain type? It sends gzip to browsers such as firefox and chrome that announce that they're gzip compatible. I'm looking for a command line tool that is compatible with gzip transfer encoding.
<omegaweapon79> ok so can anyone help me i just got linux
<wilee-nilee> zeroRooter, Sound like some missing info here, how did you set no passwrod?
<usr13> zeroRooter: It is normal to not be able to use sudo with no password.
<wilee-nilee> password*
<zeroRooter> wilee-nilee: i changed it after install, probably something i shouldnt have done
<wilee-nilee> zeroRooter, How?
<zeroRooter> wilee-nilee: i dont know i just clicked on password and it let me change it, like in the prnt screen i gave you :P
<usr13> Rallias: I don't know what you are talking about, but if you download a compressed file, that's all you need.  Right?
<Rallias> usr13, No. I'm looking for a client for http similar to wget that supports gzip on transfer. Wget does not submit the accept-encoding header, and thus is unable to pull gzipped content to reduce bandwidth utilization.
<jrib> Rallias: what exactly do you want to do?  Get a single page using wget that the server sends gzipped?
<zeroRooter> wilee-nilee: usr13:  any ideas on how to change it? ^_^
<Rallias> jrib, Well, a predestined list of pages.
<jrib> Rallias: you can just have wget send the header that tells the server it accepts gzip
<usr13> Rallias: Usually, the way it works is that you use a backup app on your CMS that generates a compressed file and you download it.  Right?
<BenjaminRH> usr13: unfortunately, that nvidia tool doesn't seem to do anything
<Rallias> jrib, Then wget will dump an incomprehensible file.
<jrib> Rallias: huh?
<usr13> BenjaminRH: You must have messed up the Nvidia Driver install somehow.  Try again.
<wilee-nilee> zeroRooter, There is a password changer from recovery you can use maybe. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<BenjaminRH> usr13: I have :(
<jrib> Rallias: you'll get back the file gzipped.  You can gunzip it if you want
<usr13> BenjaminRH: Is this a desktop or Laptop?
<BenjaminRH> laptop
<BenjaminRH> a new Toshiba S70
<holstein> BenjaminRH: new enough to return it?
<BenjaminRH> holstein: yeah, but I don't want to return it. It didn't come installed with Ubuntu. I'm trying to do that separately
<BenjaminRH> there must be some way to use a discrete graphics card on Ubuntu
<holstein> BenjaminRH: sure.. im just saying, you could return it, and purchase a machine that comes with ubuntu.. might save some hassle
<wilee-nilee> omegaweapon79, You can't find the plugged in external, does it show if you run lsusb
<holstein> BenjaminRH: there is.. and ideally, the vendor would supply you a driver, or allow the community to have the specs to support it.. otherwise, you gotta deal with the driver you are dealing with
<BenjaminRH> Ah well.
<holstein> BenjaminRH: kernel versions and ubuntu releases can make a difference
<holstein> BenjaminRH: are you on 12.04?
<BenjaminRH> 13.04
<usr13> BenjaminRH: You probably need ot unstall the one you got from the PPA
<omegaweapon79> um hello could any one help me please?
<holstein> omegaweapon79: just ask, friend
<BenjaminRH> I use my windows partition for games, I'd be happy with the integrated Intel. The only problem is, I was getting a black screen on boot.
<BenjaminRH> and people told me I needed to get the discrete graphics card sorted out
<wilee-nilee> omegaweapon79, I just asked you a question, asking for help is a good way to not get any.
<holstein> BenjaminRH: people?
<usr13> BenjaminRH: And then run the nvidia-installer again.
<BenjaminRH> on here earlier, and a bunch of askubuntu.com posts
<holstein> BenjaminRH: im nor sure what a "discrete" card is.. are you talking about a dual GPU?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: i have nvidia dual GPU in this machine, with 12.04
<Nmbr1> BenjaminRH: i realize it isn't entirely the same, but have you considered running ubuntu in a vm under windows?
<BenjaminRH> oh no
<omegaweapon79> wilee sorry i didn't see your questio what was it?
<usr13> BenjaminRH: This is a normal Ubuntu install, Right?  (As opposed to wubi or vbox client.)
<BenjaminRH> nope
<BenjaminRH> I'm not getting into that
<BenjaminRH> normal install
<FloodBot1> BenjaminRH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> BenjaminRH: theres always the vesa driver
<BenjaminRH> that sounds exciting. What's that?
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<usr13> BenjaminRH: just delete the xorg.conf file
<holstein> BenjaminRH: far from exiting
<holstein> exciting*
<BenjaminRH> hmm. what about the xorg-edgers?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: i thought you already added that ppa?
<BenjaminRH> I added the X-SWAT
<holstein> BenjaminRH: if you understand how to purge ppa's and deal with packages, try it
<holstein> BenjaminRH: you should be able to use the one in the repo
<holstein> BenjaminRH: did you test that one?
<BenjaminRH> nope
<BenjaminRH> haven't tried it yet. ppa-purge?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: i would
<holstein> !nvidia | BenjaminRH
<ubottu> BenjaminRH: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<usr13> BenjaminRH: If I were you, I'd blow off everything else and download the driver from nvidia.com and install.  (But you need to get rid of the one from the ppa first.
<BenjaminRH> usr13: Alright. I'm doing that now
<holstein> BenjaminRH: if usr13 has some first hand experience with that device, go for it.. its not really an issue testing the one in the repo first though
<BenjaminRH> hmm. I'm getting "could not find package list for ppa"
<usr13> holstein:  I assume he tried the one from the repo first.  but, I dono.
<holstein> usr13: i did too, but i just asked BenjaminRH said he hadnt
<usr13> holstein: You may have a better idea for him. (I have to leave now anyway.)
<BenjaminRH> i've tried x-swat, but not xorg-edgers
<BenjaminRH> usr13: thanks very much for all the help
<usr13> BenjaminRH: NP
<holstein> usr13: i assumed that would be the first thing, but folks dont come here and ask how to do things.. they come when things have gone wrong that "people" have said to do ;)
<BenjaminRH> lol.
<holstein> no, i agree usr13
<holstein> BenjaminRH: but, if you havent tried the repo one its easy to try... purge the PPA, and test the stock one, then the one from the stie
<holstein> site*
<usr13> Well, it's just that I've seen a number of nvidia driver installs from the repo that don't work.  They download from nvidia.com and it works.  So.... I dono.
<usr13> I would assume it would be a lot better to try and use the ones from the repo first.
<holstein> wont hurt to try the one from the site.. i usually try *all* of them, and do a fresh install when i figure it all out
<holstein> usr13: well, it could be "easier" in the long run, with upgrades.. assuming the one in the repo works
<BenjaminRH> ok
<omegaweapon79> my usb external hard drive can't be detected by my kubuntu it powers up find any ideas?
<BenjaminRH> I've just tried installing from the Nvidia site. I'm getting a warning: "You do not apear to have an NVIDIA GPU supported by the 319.32 NVIDIA Linux driver installed in this system. For further details...."
<holstein> omegaweapon79: maybe its bad.. i usually open a terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l" to see if the machine is finding it
<holstein> omegaweapon79: then, i open a file manager and try and mount it.. then i try and mount it from the terminal, and see if i see any helpful error messages
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<joyson> kabaddi
<omegaweapon79> i did that it is found there but i still can't get to be detected
<holstein> omegaweapon79: i would try mounting other "known good" drives on the kubuntu install, and take the USB to other "known good" machines
<joyson> ajay
<omegaweapon79> ok let me try thtat
<holstein> omegaweapon79: when you say "i did that", you can not say "that" and actually say *exactly* what you did, or a volunteer will not know what "that" meanse
<holstein> means*
<omegaweapon79> nothing it just can't find it
<omegaweapon79> no error message
<holstein> omegaweapon79: you mounted from the commandline?
<omegaweapon79> yes
<omegaweapon79> still nothing
<holstein> omegaweapon79: then, try and access it where you mounted it
<omegaweapon79> blank
<omegaweapon79> no id's or anything
<qzjul> is there a place on launchpad to comment on PPA's ?
<holstein> omegaweapon79: is that a problem? is there data on it? is it a supported file system? does it work with any other computer? can you mount other drives on that kubuntu install?
<holstein> omegaweapon79: i need details, friend
<qzjul> i think the php-cli in the php 5.4 PPA for 12.04 by ondrej is bad
<holstein> !ppa | qzjul
<ubottu> qzjul: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> qzjul: i just know they are not officially supported.. there should be a contact on the PPA
<holstein> qzjul: you dont file an official bug in LP for ppa packages
<qzjul> mhmm I'm aware of the third party nature, and there was some contact, but I was hoping there was some comment section / forum / bug section for them heh
<omegaweapon79> well right before i tried plug it in it disapeared for my windows 7 but i new that still worked cause linux lite tryied install itslef into it
<omegaweapon79> but since then i have been albe to get it detected
<holstein> omegaweapon79: that doesnt mean the data was intact, or that the drive is functioning.. that means that an installer "noticed" it
<omegaweapon79> hmm
<holstein> omegaweapon79: what would i do? mount it with a live recover CD on a machine that i am familiar with.. one that i *know* will mount drives
<omegaweapon79> so how can i recover it so i can use it
<qzjul> I'll follow the contact information then ^^
<Nmbr1> holstein: if omegaweapon79 has a windows machine that noticed it, why not have him check disk manager to see if it is truly recognized and what the filesystem is?
<holstein> i would recover any data i can, and test, and re-format, assuming the drive is functioning
<holstein> Nmbr1: you can speak directly to omegaweapon79
<wilee-nilee> omegaweapon79, You ever chkdsk that drive?
<holstein> Nmbr1: i already suggested trying another machine
<omegaweapon79> i dual boot
<omegaweapon79> untill yesterday it was working find
<holstein> omegaweapon79: if its the same hardware, and it used to mount in windows, and now windows wont mount it because of "breakage", it'll still be broken in linux
<holstein> omegaweapon79: hard drives fail.. *all* of them will
<gene_> hello
<omegaweapon79> where tring mount is on my laptop where kubuntu is installed
<holstein> omegaweapon79: sure, but does windws mount it?
<holstein> omegaweapon79: you mentioned a "problem" i think
<holstein> omegaweapon79: you still have not mentioned the file system type
<crabs> anyone use ChicagoVPS?
<omegaweapon79> so just might be time get knew one
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > crabs
<ubottu> crabs, please see my private message
<holstein> omegaweapon79: is it working in windows?
<omegaweapon79> hmm well tanks to all i'll keep working if find a fix i post it
<dongs>  Q: what is the simplest way to get a buildable kernel source tree for a given ubuntu-patched kernel version.. I don't want to build a .deb or anything. Just the patched source, which, if built, would result in the binary identical to currently running kernel.
<nacho> huh?
<omegaweapon79> it was woking early today the icon just disappeared
<nacho> hi
<nacho> hello?
<wilee-nilee> nacho, this is not a chat channel, it is support.
<dongs> then why is noone answeing my question.
<nacho> ,
<nacho> huh? og
<nacho> oh
<kelly1> hi guys anyone here used weechat
<wilee-nilee> kelly1, The channel does not do polls, if you have an issue state it.
<kelly1> yes i have
<wilee-nilee> cool spill it
<kelly1> wilee-nilee: i want to know how can i add spelling correction here in weechat
<kelly1> i read there wesite but i don't know how can i do that
<Nmbr1> kelly1: that would be a weechat question not ubuntu. please see the weechat channel on the oftc server.
<holstein> i would just use a client with spellcheck
<kelly1> Nmbr1: ok thanx
<holstein> !info smuxi
<holstein> anyways... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/smuxi-irc-client-pushes-out-new-update
<wilee-nilee> kelly1, There is a aspell plugin but I have never used it.
<ubottu> smuxi (source: smuxi): graphical IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10.12100-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 38 kB
<holstein> no need to add the PPA
<omegaweapon79> my usb external hard drive is not being detected by kubuntu it was was working when i tried make my desktop into daul boot system but before that my icon had disapeared from my windows 7 the file system was ntfs all want to know is how to recover it and be able to have kubuntu detect it ?
<holstein> omegaweapon79: is it being detected by windows?
<Nmbr1> omegaweapon79: try plugging it in on windows, go to disk management and if the usb is found you can format the disk. if it cannot find the usb then perhaps you need to find a new usb or you could have a bad usb hub in the computer.
<gene_> has anyone else had a lot of trouble installing ubuntu on a win 8?
<holstein> gene_: whats a "win8"?
<gene_> windows 8 operating system
<holstein> gene_: you mean, windows 8?
<holstein> gene_: ?
<gene_> yes, sorry
<holstein> ubuntu *is* an opterating system
<holstein> gene_: you dont install ubuntu on windows... you install it beside it, on the same machine, or alone instead of windows
<holstein> !uefi | gene_
<ubottu> gene_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^^ that is likely what you are asking about
<wilee-nilee> gene_, A wubi?
<gene_> I installed with wubi
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<holstein> gene_: so, whats the question?
<gene_> How can I install ubuntu without windows?
<holstein> gene_: i havent used wubi since 12.04, on my fathers machine and it worked fine
<holstein> gene_: are you asking if anyone else has had problems with wubi? and you are having issues?
<gene_> wubi worked fine.. I just feel like im constricted to windows
<gene_> I burned a cd of ubuntu and it didn't boot up
<gene_> Oh here we go, maybe because I didn't disable quickboot?
<wilee-nilee> gene_, More uefi tips. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<gene_> How did you know UEFI applies to me?
<wilee-nilee> W8
<joyson> lul
<wilee-nilee> if an oem it is a uefi gpt
<cpined> hello
<cpined> I have Kubuntu 64 on a flash drive, and I noticed that tail -f is not working
<cpined> it does not do a live update
<cpined> I have Kubuntu 64 on a flash drive, and I noticed that tail -f is not working, it does not tail the file
<wilee-nilee> cpined, live iso load or full install?
<cpined> live, i believe
<wilee-nilee> cpined, You don't know?
<cpined> I used a windows linux tool to make the usb flash drive bootable and installed the iso on it
<cpined> don't know
<wilee-nilee> cpined, Did you add persistence?
<cpined> yes i did
<babinlonston> what are the fundamentals a Linux administrator must do daily .....
<wilee-nilee> cpined, A live usb has a casper-rw file it will fill up eventually, as well you have to be careful what you add, as you are not exspanding the iso it runs on, so a regular update is not really a good idea. you can comment out the cd in the sources.list and install though after running a update to orientate the usb.
<wilee-nilee> regular update and upgrade that is.
<cpined> thanks, I'll try it
<babinlonston> what are the fundamentals a Linux administrator must do daily .....
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, This is ubuntu support.
<babinlonston> yes that what im asking u , im too using ubutnu :)
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, Fine, however it is a question more suited for at the least #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is for actual issues, if you have one continue.
<babinlonston> k
<SwedeMike> ml
<SwedeMike> oops
<carbon60> Is there an easy way to dump a list of installed package versions? I'd like to compare two systems to see which packages are different.
<El_Quedro> dpkg -l ?
<wilee-nilee> carbon60, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<carbon60> dpkg -l should work
<joyson> lul
<mm12> hi all
<mm12> whens ubuntu taking over windows  it should
<wilee-nilee> mm12, #ubuntu-offtopic is your channel
<mm12> ok here on wille
<mm12> willee
<mm12> how come my screen freezes everytime i do the full updates
<wilee-nilee> mm12, What is the chip and ram?
<mm12> gskill...32gig on board
<wilee-nilee> mm12, Hard to say without any real details.
<mm12> only when i do the full update not the partial
<wilee-nilee> mm12, Never run a partial.
<mm12> last time i did it i ran compiz and it froze could it be that
<wilee-nilee> mm12, Hard to say, but partials can leave out dependencies...etc.
<mm12> dont get me wrong i like ubuntu very much just trying to find why it does it
<DoverMo> mm12, are you questioning the godliness of ubuntu D: ?!
<mm12> no lol
<DoverMo> mm12, good D: *wipes sweat off brow*
<For-Odin> does anyone know if there is a way to make fans quieter on ubuntu? my cpu fan is stuck on max rpms...
<datakanja> Hello: i have a timing issue at login i couldnt resolve on my own: i want to start firefox automatically AFTER initializing my ramdisk by script, the latter only works, if i start it by hand, which i do not understand
<joyson> how to enable firewall in ubuntu?
<Ben64> !ufw | joyson
<ubottu> joyson: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<aeon-ltd> datakanja: have you tried adding delays in?
<PepperoniPizza> Ben64, ever get your wifi working ?
<joyson> thank u @ubottu
<datakanja> aeon-ltd: yes, didnt help
<Ben64> PepperoniPizza: heh, yeah. installed ubuntu-gnome 13.10
<PepperoniPizza> joyson, it isn't a person
<joyson> ok
<PepperoniPizza> Ben64, is that the unstable new version ?
<Ben64> yep
<PepperoniPizza> ahh
<PepperoniPizza> glad it  works for ya
<Ben64> dunno what was up with 12.04 but it did not want to work with any method
<netlar> How are the nVidia drivers with Ubuntu?
<PepperoniPizza> Ben64, thats how linux is some times
<PepperoniPizza> netlar, they are fine
<Ben64> i blame broadcom
<PepperoniPizza> Ben64, broadcom is crap
<netlar> PepperoniPizza: they do 3d games too?
<ffio> i don't have a grub.conf file, how can i generate that file ?
<PepperoniPizza> netlar, the proprietary ones can
<joyson> is it possible to block some words while chating in xchat using firewall?
<Ben64> ffio: should already exist or you can't boot into ubuntu
<netlar> PepperoniPizza: I am thinking to getting a card that will let me have no trouble
<PepperoniPizza> netlar, I think you can get any nvidia card as long as you use the proprietary drivers
<wilee-nilee> ffio, What's the actual goal here?
<Ben64> netlar: any recent nvidia card should be fine. i have a gtx 650ti and it works great
<PepperoniPizza> which are like a 1 click install in ubuntu
<DoverMo> ffio, apt-get install grub should auto configure grub. then run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg and make sure it detects your current kernel
<netlar> Ben64: I made the mistake of getting an amd card
<PepperoniPizza> Ben64, netlar I am using a gt 430 for my media machine and it works fine also
<netlar> Just had read that amd is more open with Linux
<PepperoniPizza> and that is *old*
<Ben64> netlar: they're working on it, but in my opinion, nvidia is still the way to go with linux
<gene_> hello
<PepperoniPizza> Ben64, agreed for sure
<PepperoniPizza> I feel like nvidia is the way to go in general ;-P
<DoverMo> ffio, if the grub-mkconfig command fails, or your current kernel wasn't detected, you'll have to manually config it
<netlar> Ben64: Can I swap out the video card and not have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Ben64> netlar: correct
<mumpitzel> netlar: what videocard do you have? and yes you can switch the videocard
<netlar> I have a Radeon HD 7750
<Ben64> netlar: you could switch the whole computer and not have to reinstall, linux is cool like that :)
<mumpitzel> netlar: and what is the problem with it?
<gene_> I downloaded ubuntu 64bit version, burned it to a CD, disabled fast startup, when i restart it just boots up to windows
<DoverMo> Ben64, i have my ooboots on a external hd
<ikonia> gene_: it's not booting from cd - or the cd did not burn correctly
<netlar> mumpitzel: Well I have to use the open source driver, because it looks like they do not have a working linux drver
<wilee-nilee> gene_, You check the link at the ubuntu forum I gave you?
<gene_> Can you send it again?
<netlar> mumpitzel: so not 3d gaming, but have several other problems with it
<wilee-nilee> gene_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 ikonia is great help as well
<ffio> Ben64: it's not there, but i am able to boot, i have boot.cfg file instead.
<netlar> mumpitzel: I get a low graphics message sometimes when I boot
<mumpitzel> netlar: they do. you cain install one via ubuntu itself
<ffio> wilee-nilee: the grub is pointing to wrong windows partition.
<netlar> mumpitzel: other times, i get a blank screen with just a prompt
<wilee-nilee> ffio, You have any clones on there?
<ffio> DoverMo: following what you said.
<ffio> wilee-nilee: clones ?
<wilee-nilee> ffio, The two same OS
<netlar> mumpitzel: I tried to install the ati driver, but did not let me finish the installation
<ffio> i only have grub.cfg file.
<Ben64> ffio: can you do "ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and paste the result
<ffio> wilee-nilee: no only ubuntu and win
<ffio> Ben64: ok
<wilee-nilee> ffio, Have you run sudo update-grub
<Pande> hi there
<Pande> i need assistance with install if anyone has the time
<gene_> I cant find secure boot in my bios
<xiaclo> I am trying to run a django unit test and it runs the test fine, but freezes afterwards, I have debugged  it a bit, and it freezes when it runs call_command('flush') in _fixture_teardown.  Is there any way to prevent this?
<wilee-nilee> !details | Pande
<ubottu> Pande: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ffio> wilee-nilee: sudo update-grub creates grub.cfg file not grub.conf
<Pande> yeah, getting there
<Pande> just typing it
<netlar> mumpitzel: I tried to follow the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ffio> wilee-nilee: and it detects win and linux both of them.
<Pande> dell xps 15z (the dreaded nvidia machine), so far I've gotten just past the Ubuntu 12.04 screen with the four dots, using nomodeset acpi=noirq nolsomething and nosomething, sorry forgot those ones but they are in the options list. you know them im sure
<wilee-nilee> ffio, It would add the windows partition to the grub menu if all is good.
<Pande> after the ubuntu dots screen, i get a command prompt
<Pande> ubuntu@ubuntu:~@
<Pande> no indication of what it wants me to type
<ffio> wilee-nilee: let me reboot and try
<Pande> after a certain amount of time, it goes ahead and continues anyway
<Pande> to a completely black screen
<Pande> and from there goes no where
<Ben64> Pande: please use one line
<netlar> mumpitzel: Could not get past the sudo aticonfig --initial command
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Pande
<ubottu> Pande: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mumpitzel> netlar: so you downloaded drivers from amd.com?
<Pande> i'm aware wilee, i said i used it
<netlar> mumpitzel: No I used the sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle command
<Pande> i used nomodeset and acpi=noirq as non-default available options, plus the 2nd and 3rd option,  'no and nol' and i forget the other letters sorry
<netlar> mumpitzel: Not the right way to do it?
<Pande> ah, apic
<Pande> nolapic and noapic
<wilee-nilee> Pande, Cool, missed it, have you checked the sum of the medium?
<Pande> the whodawhata? :D
<Pande> what numbers am i summing?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pande> would be fine except i have only windows and mac to do this on, since obviously ubuntu isnt installing
<Pande> so how do i check the md5 sum on either of those?
<wilee-nilee> Pande, read the link
<Pande> derp
<Pande> yeah
<Pande> just did
<Pande> xd
<FloodBot1> Pande: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pande> lord almighty a flood warning? srsly?
<Pande> better option is to get a flood amalgamater
 * wilee-nilee feels like a kindergarten teacher.
<Pande> anyway thats neither here nor there
<netlar> mumpitzel: I am downloading now
<mumpitzel> netlar: the amd.com drivers are not so good
<netlar> mumpitzel: oh, no?
<Pande> md5 checks out :s
<netlar> mumpitzel: So if I am going to use nVidia if I am going to use the binaries?
<Pande> would you recommend I try the acpi=off? I'm a bit scared of it
<mumpitzel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installation_via_the_Ubuntu_repositories
<netlar> mumpitzel: Yes, tried to follow that already
<netlar> mumpitzel: could not get past the point of generating a xorg.conf file
<Pande> i did it anyway, same result with acpi=off
<Pande> can anyone tell me what the purpose of the command prompt after the dot screen is? all resources online say that after the dots screen the installer should appear with a gui, clearly something wants attention before that happens but it doesnt say what it wants me to do. perhaps its a diagnostic tool, in which case is there documentation for how to use it?
<holstein> Pande: the dot screen?
<DoverMo> holstein, they mean the splash
<netlar> mumpitzel: I wonder if it is because I have no current xorg.conf file
<mumpitzel> netlar: you wonder wrongly.
<mm12> what good p2p for ubuntu
<netlar> mumpitzel: ha ha ok
<netlar> mumpitzel: I do wonder why I have no xorg.conf file
<mumpitzel> cause Xorg doesn't need one normally
<netlar> ok
<Pande> holstein: the ubuntu 12.04 loading screen, which says Ubuntu 12.04 with 4 white/orange dots under it, purple background
<netlar> mumpitzel: So I do not need to do the sudo aticonfig --initial step?
<mumpitzel> it should install via "Hardware drivers" automatically
<netlar> mumpitzel: are the fglrx packages better than the amd.com ones?
<mumpitzel> they are generally more ubuntu compatible. amd ones are a different repo: how do you know they work with your ubuntu version. you might need them sometimes if your card is too new for your ubuntu release but that's not the case here
<DoverMo> Pande, that's the splash screen. If you boot to a command prompt, that means the live os didn't load properly for some reason
<Pande> that doesnt surprise me :D
<Pande> so what can i type in that command prompt to diagnose the issue?
<netlar> mumpitzel: Can I just change drivers in the Additional Drivers?
<Pande> is there any sort of scan/check command?
<DoverMo> Pande, you could try something like "sudo service lightdm start/restart" but the system might freeze if there's something wrong still
<Pande> is the above mass exodus a netsplit or just a fluke? I'm just wondering if im missing any messages here
<Pande> after the command prompt, or if i type anything ( i tried startx for example) it just goes black
<DoverMo> Pande, that's for trying to get the system to boot up properly.
<DoverMo> Pande, did you try the lightdm service?
<Pande> ill give that line a shot
<Pande> no thats the first i've heard of it
<Pande> i just tried startx thats all
<Pande> startx just spat a bunch of text which whizzed by so fast i couldnt tell what it was
<Pande> srsly what happened to the days of 'press any key to continue' to gie you time to read those things :D
<Pande> do i literally type start/restart or pick one of those?
<DoverMo> Pande, sorry, pick one
<Pande> ok
<Pande> ill do start?
<DoverMo> Pande, sure
<Pande> just went directly to black screen after doing sudo service lightdm start
<Pande> looks as if this is going to be the same fate as fedora
<DoverMo> Pande, aw. My bad
<Pande> never saw the light of the pixel on my computer
<Pande> no no not at all
<Pande> worth a shot
<Pande> thank you
<DoverMo> Pande, why don't you try 13.04 though?
<Pande> i like the idea of hardware stability, im already on a machine which is well known for not liking linux
<DoverMo> Pande, you should restart in case anything was called into that tty that needs to be shut off
<Pande> but other reason is atm, i cant download a file that big
<Pande> i already have the 12.04 i downloaded on the weekend at uni
<Pande> theres no other option, i had to power it off after that black screen, so yeah it's restarted now
<Pande> er, off now
<DoverMo> Pande, does apt-get work?
<Pande> what is / how to use it?
<Pande> do i just type apt-get?
<DoverMo> Pande,  reboot into the command prompt, type "sudo apt-get install lynx" or something to check if it's working
<Pande> sure
<moose-machine> hi. just wondering. is it ok to install 64 bit distro in my netbook powered by Intel Atom 1 GB processor?
<Pande> anyway i can get to command prompt before splash screen? (splash takes ages)
<DoverMo> Pande, I think ubuntu comes with wireless-tools. So at the very very worst, you could install your own ubuntu via command line xD
<Pande> sounds fun :D
<DoverMo> Pande, and by install, i mean build your own
<Pande> well i think the install is not so much the issue as the hardware.. even if i built my own it would still have the same issues
<wilee-nilee> moose-machine, what is the computer and how much ram?
<Pande> the black screen is a dead giveaway that its trying to use nvidia card driver now (instead of bios default)
<netlar> Do I need to remove the open source video drivers before using fglrx?
<Pande> so i have to solve that problem first i think
<Pande> apt get is full of 'failed to fetch' remarks
<Pande> @ DoverMo
<DoverMo> Pande, alright, so that means you have it loaded at least
<Pande> any way to stop the command line from timing out?
<Pande> it keeps going to black screen after what appears to be 30 seconds
<Pande> regardless of whether i type anything
<moose-machine> wilee-nilee: ASUS eee pc r101. RAM: 1GB
<DoverMo> Pande, you can use "nouveau.modeset=0" if nvidia loading wasn't disabled for some reason
<Pande> alright
<Pande> in addition to or instead of nomodeset?
<DoverMo> Pande, try it on it's own first, then both
<Pande> also i've seen nvidia.nomodeset=0 on a forum, is that same idea as nouveau?
<DoverMo> Pande, yeah since nouveau is the default nvidia module now a days
<wilee-nilee> moose-machine, Not really a good setup for 64 bit, 32 runs fine, I would bump the ram to the max, and consider a lighter desktop as it is. depending on what you want to run all at once.
<moose-machine> wilee-nilee: ok. thanks for that. i was thinking of Arch with xmonad
<wilee-nilee> arch is nice
<Pande> no changes DoverMo
<DoverMo> Pande, ;A;
<Pande> ikr
<Pande> grrrr
<Pande> but its so hard to get mad at free stuff
<Pande> frustrated maybe
<Pande> there needs to exist a linux bar where you just go in, buy someone a beer, and they install linux for you with no hitches
<DoverMo> Pande, xD
<Pande> just after the splash is done loading, i get a really brief (dispears in a half second) error message
<Pande> a bunch of FFFFFFFx0 type stuff
<utfans05> where would you put a synergy and xrandr config if you wanted it to start on boot?
<Pande> sure i saw the word 'fail' in there too
<Pande> once again tho, no idea because i coudlnt read it :S
<DoverMo> Pande, do you have dual gpus?
<Pande> yes
<DoverMo> Pande, did you check the bios to select integrated or discrete?
<Pande> will that affect windows too?
<Pande> ill check bios now regardless
<DoverMo> Pande, as dual, meaning 2 seperate gpus on a laptop?
<Pande> yes
<Pande> nvidia geforce m525 and intel hd 4k i think
<Pande> im not seeing anything for video card in bios
<Pande> closest looking thing is Integrated NIC
<DoverMo> Pande, do you see anything about the display/monitor?
<DoverMo> Pande, do a google search of your laptop to see if there's a option in the bios
<Pande> apprently dell xps15z doesnt have the option in bios
<DoverMo> Pande, darn
<Pande> nouveau.blacklist=1 yay/nay?
<Pande> from
<Pande> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+question/179231
<DoverMo> Pande, try one with both modeset=0 blacklist=1
<Pande> damnit i did blacklist=0
<Pande> >.<
<Pande> ... so close...
<Pande> gonna let it go ahead with modeset=0 anyway
<Pande> what should i put in the command prompt to continue past it?
<Pande> i feel like startx isnt the right one
<netlar> Do I need to blacklist my open source video driver before using fglrx?
<DoverMo> Pande, did you try ctrl alt f7?
<Pande> in the command prompt?
<DoverMo> pande, yeah
<Pande> wait, somethings happening o.0
<Pande> HDA intel PCH HDMI/DP
<Pande> bunch of random stuff about intel hardware
<Pande> ctrl alt f7 no effect btw
<Pande> er
<Pande> actually
<DoverMo> Pande, F7 is supposed to be where the live OS shows up
<Pande> it types a ~
<Pande> o.0
<Pande> weird
<FloodBot1> Pande: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DoverMo> Pande, the only other thing I could think of without getting a new iso, is to install a basic system from the command line with networking
<Pande> funny how i was able to get a hackintosh working more easily than ubuntu :D
<DoverMo> Pande, cool
<Pande> i dont want to bother with that, i believe the real issue is elsewhere
<Pande> well, until i broke the hackintosh
<Pande> within 3 hours
<Pande> xd
<Pande> damn its late. i surrender. i'll try again another day
<Pande> gnite and thanks for your help
<DoverMo> Pande, the point is to install the system. you can still do that from the command line
<iDrofox> hello, i install ubuntu and now my windows 7 us showing "windows 7 boot selection failed required device inaccessible" ??
<monkwitdafunk> Hi idrofox
<monkwitdafunk> You should try to recognize what grub looks like
<monkwitdafunk> For windows support you can visit search.microsoft.com
<skr5e> Hi I'm using LM15 (comparable to Ubuntu 13.04), having an issue with installing vmware
<monkwitdafunk> Grub can look very diffrent depending on who programmed grub which is not the default appearance. You should be able to see isolinux... i think
<monkwitdafunk> Hi skr5e
<monkwitdafunk> Are you trying to install a debian package????
<skr5e> monkwithdafunk, not entirely sure what that means but I don't think I am
<skr5e> unless there is a separate debian package version of vmware that won't work on Linux Mint
<monkwitdafunk> Ok. For an operatibg system i wouldnt be personally interested if LM15 is not on distrowatch.com
<JC-lynks> skr5e: try with package from debian unstable
<monkwitdafunk> Except tin hat linux. Maybe
<skr5e> I'm a recent windows 7 convert, all this talk about debian packages is kind of foreign to me...
<monkwitdafunk> Skr5e, distrowatch.com has html over web that they call the package management cheat sheat
<farbod> hi
<monkwitdafunk> Html over web as in what you see in your web browser
<farbod> help me
<farbod> please
<DoverMo> farbod, *helps you* good now?
<JC-lynks> farbod: ?
<monkwitdafunk> Hi farbod, how may freenode assist you?
<farbod> i want a postal kart from a country
<DoverMo> skr5e, what iss your problem anyway? dependency error?
<farbod> from usa or germani
<Gilligan94> what is the name of the wine irc channel?
<farbod> who live in usa or germany?
<farbod> please:d
<monkwitdafunk> Try using the web gilligan94 if your freenode luck runs out
<DoverMo> Gilligan94, #winehq
<farbod> dovormo: help
<skr5e> DoverMo, I installed VMWare, but when I open it, I get a screen that says Kernel headers for 3.8.0.19 were not found
<farbod> helppppppppppppppppppp
<JC-lynks> skr5e: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<monkwitdafunk> Skr5e, did you get a chance to generate a report usibg hardinfo aka system profiler and benchmark
<Nimble> is there an up to date version of the messaging menu documentation?
<skr5e> monkwitdafunk, please talk to me like I'm dumb
<skr5e> sudo apt-get install linux-headers results in an error: resource tempo unavailable
<monkwitdafunk> Umm... hardinfo also known as system profiler and benchmark can generate a report in the html or txt format which gives you a thumbs up for a successful install of ubuntu
<zipper_> I'm building postgres from source and I have to go through a process where I adduser postgresql. Is there any special name I should enter when I get this: Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<zipper_> Full Name []:
<zipper_>  Which default full name might this be?
<Coburn> zipper_: just press enter to accept defaults ;)
<zipper_> Coburn will thedefault name be postgresql if I do this?
<JC-lynks> skr5e: your apt sources list is unavaliable.... network problem?
<Coburn> nothing
<Coburn> Full Name doesn't have be filled out
<monkwitdafunk> Hardinfo! Thatll tell you about your network
<Gilligan94_> sorry, dropped out. is there a WINE irc channel?
<zipper_> Coburn and that will not cause any future unexpected problems with postgres?
<DoverMo> Gilligan94_, #winehq
<Gilligan94_> DoverMo: thanks
<Gilligan94_> #wine is a private channel for some reason
<skr5e> must be winos
<Coburn> could be because thety discuss wine and be merry?
<skr5e> JC-lynks, I don't think it's a network problem...internet is working ok
<netlar> I changed to the propritary drivers, but now it does not fill up the screen
<Coburn> skr5e: what's the error
<skr5e> monkwithdafunk, tried installing hardinfo (not included in LM15) but still get the same resource unavailable
<netlar> That means that the driver does not support my hardware?
<Coburn> waht driver is this neekz0r
<Coburn> oops
<Coburn> netlar:
<netlar> fglrx driver
<monkwitdafunk> Ubuntu channel, i know that software controls the hardware but how can i use two computers on a LAN with one beibg a file server and one being ubuntu 12.04.2?
<DoverMo> bah
<Coburn> netlar: what program
<DoverMo> skr5e, please tell us the exact error
<netlar> Coburn: the whole os
<Coburn> you mean it looks letterboxed, netlar?
<skr5e> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<skr5e> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<netlar> Coburn: yes
<Coburn> Or "zoomed out"
<Coburn> netlar: check your resolution
<DoverMo> skr5e, ok that's easy to fix. just reboot which will fix that
<netlar> Coburn: I did
<JC-lynks> skr5e: you have package manager open, and lock te resource
<netlar> Coburn: made it look stretched of fuzzy
<JC-lynks> skr5e: close all package manager
<DoverMo> skr5e, then when you get back on, do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers'
<Coburn> netlar: hmmm... laptop or desktop?
<skr5e> oh, actually yes it was package manager
<netlar> desktop
<JC-lynks> skr5e: if continues locket, restart
<skr5e> MAn I feel like such a noob :(
<Coburn> netlar: graphics card model?
<Coburn> lol skr5e
<netlar> Radeon HD 7750
<Coburn> I was going to say, try delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock if you want
<JC-lynks> skr5e: :)
<Coburn> netlar: hmm... I use a HD7790 and auto-config worked fine for me (set my res to 1080p).
<Coburn> Do you have a program that allows you to set resolutions?
<netlar> 1080p by what Coburn
<Coburn> 1920 x 1080
<netlar> Yes, that is what I am set at
<skr5e> ok doing a hardinfo report
<skr5e> so what should I be looking for in the report?
<netlar> Coburn: Are you using the fglrx driver?
<Coburn> netlar: yes
<Coburn> netlar: I don't get why it's burry. Does your monitor have a auto adjust?
<Coburn> It's a button that says "AUTO", "ADJUST"
<Coburn> or something in the OSD Menu
<monkwitdafunk> Skr5e, if you can generate  a report, you successfully did an install of ubuntu
<netlar> Coburn: Well I tried the fglrx and said hardware is not supported , so I used the fglrx-updates, and the watermark is not on screen
<skr5e> oh, well that's good
<Coburn> wait.... fglrx said hardware not supported??
<Coburn> Weird
<netlar> Coburn: Yea had a watermark at bottom of screen
<Coburn> Is your monitor CRT or LCD?
<netlar> lcd
<monkwitdafunk> However, the details of the hardinfo may tell the user to gain more functionality from the users software install
<Coburn> what brand?
<netlar> ASUS
<Coburn> Have you tried the auto-adjust thing I mentioned?
<netlar> looked did not see it
<Coburn> weird...
<Coburn> Well, I'm about to leave the office, so I'm going to have to pass the issue onto someone else, so have a good one folks
<monkwitdafunk> So nobody knows what package goes hand in hand with a file server?
<skr5e> so here's what it says when I enter sudo apt-get install linux-headers..
<netlar> Coburn: thanks anyway
<Coburn> monkwitdafunk: samba
<skr5e> skr5e@skr5e ~ $ sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<skr5e> Reading package lists... Done
<skr5e> Building dependency tree
<skr5e> Reading state information... Done
<skr5e> Package linux-headers is a virtual package provided by:
<FloodBot1> skr5e: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Coburn> netlar: no prob.
<netlar> Coburn: I will just go back to open source driver
<netlar> Coburn: Maybe it was way I install the driver?
<skr5e> oops didn't mean to flood
<Coburn> netlar: yeah.. funny why your hd7750 says not supported...
<Coburn> netlar: I think there's one other way, but it's command line and without X running
<netlar> Coburn: I just used the additional drivers section on the gui
<Coburn> OK
<skr5e> I notice that generic 3.8.0.19 isn't listed..
<JC-lynks> skr5e: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<netlar> Coburn: so what is the othr way
<skr5e> skr5e@skr5e ~ $ dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<skr5e> ii  linux-headers-3.8.0-19                      3.8.0-19.30                          all          Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.8.0
<skr5e> ii  linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic              3.8.0-19.30                          amd64        Linux kernel headers for version 3.8.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<skr5e> ii  linux-headers-3.8.0-26                      3.8.0-26.38                          all          Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.8.0
<skr5e> ii  linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic              3.8.0-26.38                          amd64        Linux kernel headers for version 3.8.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<FloodBot1> skr5e: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skr5e> ii  linux-headers-generic                       3.8.0.26.44                          amd64        Generic Linux kernel headers
<Coburn> skr5e: don't copy paste into irc, use the link provided
<Coburn> netlar: it involves aticonfig and a few other things.
<monkwitdafunk> Does anybody have a comment on ubuntu one, the cloud storage entity?
<skr5e> ah, ok got it
<netlar> Coburn: Guess another time then
<Coburn> Never used it, I don't trust Canacol
<JC-lynks> skr5e: i thing you have kernel headers installed
<Coburn> netlar: tomorrow if you're around
<Coburn> :)
<netlar> Coburn: I am, what time , during day?
<Coburn> what timezone are you
<JC-lynks> donm't understand with vmware..... try with virtualbox
<netlar> Out west
<Coburn> I'm GMT + 10
<netlar> almost 1 am here now
<Coburn> I'll ping you when I'm in the office ;)
<netlar> cool, thanks again
<Coburn> np
<Coburn> Gotta scoot for reals, my ride is waiting, so ja ne
<netlar> You have given me some hope, lol
<skr5e> So I'm entering the path where the headers are (/usr/src/linux-headers3.8.0.19-generic)
<skr5e> error: C header files matching your running kernel were not found
<JC-lynks> skr5e: ls -la /usr/src/linux-headers
<JC-lynks> skr5e: try with symlink from your headers to /usr/src/linux-headers
<skr5e> try with symlink? O_o do I need to hack into NASA to do that?
<ikonia> skr5e: please stop being illy
<skr5e> ok sorry I'm just trying to emphasize that I'm not versed in any linux jargon at all
<ikonia> skr5e: right, so that has nothing to do with the NSA, so rather than try to make a foolish comment just say "I don't know"
<skr5e> point taken
<ikonia> no problem, thank you
<skr5e> here's running ls -la
<skr5e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5886787/
<ikonia> skr5e: what are you actually wanting to do ?
<ikonia> sorry if I've missed the point of your question
<smallmouse> can someone assist please i have .skype, .skype_profile1 and skype_profile2 (copies of skype).  when i do this command does not work skype –dbpath=~/.Skype_profile1 ?
<ikonia> smallmouse: please define " does not work"
<monkwitdafunk> Hi smallmouse
<skr5e> ikonia, I installed vmware, upon opening it I get an error message about the headers not being installed even though they are
<ikonia> skr5e: what's the error you get ?
<smallmouse> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/bzUqsjU1
<auronandace> smallmouse: also be aware of case sensitive
<smallmouse> monkwitdafunk: http://pastebin.com/bzUqsjU1
<monkwitdafunk> Smallmouse, you need to identify the skype website, the debian package on the skype website and have a functional ubuntu system
<ikonia> smallmouse: I suspect skype won't open even without the -dbpath option
<smallmouse> monkwitdafunk: skype is working all ok... just the replicated options
<monkwitdafunk> Ok. Lemme see
<inashdeen> hi there, I am using ubuntu 13.04 on acer aspire v5 471pg. issue : touch loss ability to tap-to-click for unknown reason. anybody got the script or fix for this?
<smallmouse> ikonia: I have one instance open, just the other ones i need to runn concurrently..cant seem to get them to work
<ikonia> smallmouse: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load suggests the function it is trying to load is not compatible with the libraries you are using
<ikonia> smallmouse: basically it's referencing something that's not there
<smallmouse> monkwitdafunk: if I run skype --secondary does work but...it wont retain the password information and log in.
<skr5e> ikonia: Kernel headers for version 3.8.0.19 generic were not found. Then below there's a box where you can specify the path in case they have been installed, and when I do I get the error "C header files matching your running kernel were not found."
<smallmouse> monkwitdafunk: so i can open skype, run the command skype --secondary twice and I get 3 instances of skype up with the option of different user names
<auronandace> skr5e: what kernel are you running?
<smallmouse> monkwitdafunk: but ideally I need the password and log in details of each instance saved
<ikonia> I suspect this is going to be a vmware bug not dealing with -genric on the end or something like that
<ikonia> the header check is basically a shell script
<przemek> Hi, i need libruby1.9.1, but ubu server returns error. Where can i find this package ?? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/ruby1.9.1/libruby1.9.1_1.9.3.194-1ubuntu1.4_amd64.deb
<auronandace> skr5e: 3.8.0-19 is likely the kernel at release (current version is now 3.8.0-26)
<ikonia> przemek: you can find that package in the repo - as you've just provided a link to it
<monkwitdafunk> Sorry smallmouse. I cannot teach anybody the linux terminal other than networking tools
<skr5e> aurondace, does that mean updating the kernel might solve the problem?
<przemek> ikonia: No, it doesnt find package for me ..
<ikonia> monkwitdafunk: who is asking you to teach the linux terminal ?
<ikonia> przemek: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<ikonia> !info libruby
<ubottu> libruby (source: ruby-defaults): Libraries necessary to run Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.9 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 30 kB
<przemek> ikonia: Linux Mint 14
<ikonia> przemek: right - so why are you asking for ubuntu help
<auronandace> skr5e: i just wanted to check you aren't running a newer kernel and trying to use the older headers
<ikonia> !mint | przemek
<ubottu> przemek: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<skr5e> how can i check?
<auronandace> skr5e: uname -a
<monkwitdafunk> Nobody is asking me to teach on the terminal. The system example uses the terminal
<przemek> ikonia: i asked on Mint channel, but mint is developing on Ubuntu
<skr5e> Linux skr5e 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<przemek> Ok
<ikonia> przemek: it's not ubuntu - it's different, we support official ubuntu version here
<auronandace> skr5e: good stuff, all fine
<ikonia> it will be the -generic
<auronandace> skr5e: how come you haven't updated yet then?
<ikonia> that's normally the issue, uname shows -generic, but the kernel headers won't have a -generic on the directory
<skr5e> I guess I haven't updated yet because I've been busy trying to troubleshoot this problem
<skr5e> will updating it possibly solve the issue?
<auronandace> skr5e: when trouble shooting anything you usually start with making sure everything is up to date
<przemek> ikonia:  Ok, thanks. But i have a question. Do you have access to this file? I need to know reason why its not available
<auronandace> skr5e: as regards your specific issue though i'm guessing ikonia is right
<ikonia> przemek: because it's been updated/replaced
<ikonia> przemek: please take it to mint
<auronandace> skr5e: still, there are bug fixes and security updates that you should get anyway
<monkwitdafunk> Skr5e, did.you know that updating kernels will still leave the old kernel.behind?
<skr5e> I guess taht's a good thing..alright going to look for a guide on updating kernel
<auronandace> skr5e: you don't need a guide
<skr5e> sudo apt-get install update?
<auronandace> skr5e: just use the built-in software updater
<skr5e> hmmm
<HankMccoy> hey I got some VPN questions...
<skr5e> i have "software manager" is that it?
<auronandace> skr5e: if you really want to stick to the commandline then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HankMccoy> i'm thinking about going with private internet access
<ikonia> HankMccoy: can you explain the ubuntu question you have ?
<HankMccoy> any thoughts or advice?
<ikonia> HankMccoy: this channel is for ubuntu support, your question is nothing to do with ubuntu
<HankMccoy> will it work with my OS?
<ikonia> HankMccoy: will what ?
<HankMccoy> some only work with windows
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: you can run a VPN endpoint server if you want
<ikonia> then get one that doesn't
<HankMccoy> is it compatible with my operating system?
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: and network manager can connect to VPN enpoints and manage the connection
<ikonia> HankMccoy: is "what"
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: what is 'it'?
<ikonia> HankMccoy: what are you asking "is it compatible" what is "it"
<HankMccoy> privateinternet access...
<ikonia> HankMccoy: that is not a "thing"
<ikonia> HankMccoy: that is a word
<skr5e> auronadace, ran those commands...uname -a still says I'm on the old kernel
<ikonia> HankMccoy: that is like saying "is ethernet compatible with my OS"
<HankMccoy> is the VPN compatible with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: which vpn?
<ikonia> HankMccoy: is WHAT VPN
<ikonia> HankMccoy: there are many types of vpn
<auronandace> skr5e: you should restart after a kernel update
<skr5e> oh
<skr5e> makes sense...brb
<HankMccoy> I do not want to pay in advance only to find out it will not work...
<ikonia> HankMccoy: you've not said what "it" is yet
<ikonia> HankMccoy: ubuntu supports VPNS if you want to be generic
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: i suggest you do a little researcj pf what you are talking about so you know at least a little, then asl
<HankMccoy> VPN
<ActionParsnip> *ask
<ikonia> HankMccoy: ubuntu supports VPN's yes
<ikonia> I can respond as generic as you can ask
<HankMccoy> to be specific privateinternetaccess will that VPN work with my OS???
<ikonia> HankMccoy that is not a "thing"
<ikonia> HankMccoy: please link to the service you want to use
<skr5e> still old kernel
<HankMccoy> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/buy-vpn/
<auronandace> skr5e: then you didn't update properly
<HankMccoy> face palm
<ikonia> HankMccoy: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer
<skr5e> odd, I ran the code exactly as you wrote it and it seemed to execute fine
<ikonia> HankMccoy: well done on reading NOTHING on the service you are looking at buying
<ikonia> HankMccoy: it actually has information on how to set it up with ubuntu
<auronandace> skr5e: show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> whois HankMccoy
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer
<ikonia> very poor
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: its right there on the damn page....
<HankMccoy> Hey if you believe everything you read on the internet I have a bridge I want to sell you in New York
<Takumo> Hey, anyone here managed to get logrotate and php-fpm working nicely?
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: took me all of 60 seconds to find
<ikonia> HankMccoy: it's written on the people you are buying it from
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Please watch your language and attitude.
<ikonia> HankMccoy: you don't believe the people who make the product are telling the truth, but you are asking strangers on the net - and they will tell you the truth ?
<skr5e> Linux skr5e 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: just completely exasperated
<auronandace> skr5e: what is the output of: lsb_release -sd
<HankMccoy> said it before I prefer the words of those who have moar knowledge than myself
<ikonia> HankMccoy: they MAKE the product, no-one is more knowledgable than them
<skr5e> Linux Mint 15 Olivia
<auronandace> skr5e: we don't support mint here
<ikonia> HankMccoy: it's THEIR private service, which have no public details on how it's setup, they give you instructions on how to use ubuntu...and you want to know if it "will work with ubuntu"
<auronandace> !mint | skr5e
<ubottu> skr5e: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<HankMccoy> if you have ever been in sales a sales person will tell you anything to get you to buy the product that is the goal of the sales position sales...
<HankMccoy> sorry I asked
<skr5e> huh? the first thing I said when I entered the chat was I'm running LM15 -_-
<ikonia> HankMccoy: it's got instructions on how to use the product !!!!
<ikonia> HankMccoy: it specfcially says "supports ubuntu and here is how to set it up"
<HankMccoy> I know...... DAMN
<skr5e> alright well thanks for trying to help anyway
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: so why ask?
<HankMccoy> thanks anyway I come here because you guys know more than me
<ActionParsnip> handheldpenguin: the site you linked knows more than us
<ActionParsnip> bad TAB
<skeuomorf> guys, I had Ubuntu with Unity, I installed XFCE, LXDE and Gnome3, now I want to remove them and reconfigure the system to make it exactly like it was before, because now when booting or shutting down, I see the xubuntu boot screen and inside Unity, notifications  look weird, so How do I remove all that?
<jacta> Does anyone have problems with connecting to msn in pidgin?
<Takumo> didn't they discontinue msn?
<ActionParsnip> jacta: can you ping the servers you are trying to connect to ?
<ActionParsnip> jacta: do you use a proxy for web access?
<ActionParsnip> jacta: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> jacta: are other web activities on the same system ok>
<iDrofox> hello, is there any utiliy to make a windows 7 usb for ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> i think you can just use dd to image the iso to usb
<dr_willis> ask in #windows perhaps
<ActionParsnip> i believe unetbootin can do it if you format to ntfs first
<jacta> ActionParsnip: don't think pidgin is in etc
<jacta> gateway.messenger.hotmail.com and messenger.hotmail.com seems dead
<Nimble> jacta: I was under the impression that microsoft was phasing msn out in favor of skype
<Nimble> if so, that might be your problem
<m4rc> hi
<m4rc> ive got 8gigs. what should be my swap size?
<Nimble> do you hibernate your computer?
<m4rc> yea
<m4rc> no
<m4rc> sometimes
<DJones> m4rc: You probably won't need that much swap unless you use hibernate etc, I'd probably go with 4gb if you don't, if you do use hibernate, you'll need your swap to be at last as big as your memory
<Nimble> I've heard that you should use anywhere from half of your RAM to your full RAM
<dr_willis> if using hibernate/suspend    = rsm plus a bit more
<dr_willis> ram
<DJones> s/last/least/
<m4rc> thanks
<Nimble> I don't use hibernate and I have 8 GB and I have no swap
<Nimble> no problems yet
<dr_willis> yet....;-)
<Nimble> going on a year now, dr_willis
<dr_willis> famous last words.
<Nimble> heh, maybe so
<Nimble> I live on the edge, what can I say
<DJones> Being honest, disk space is fairly cheap nowadays, I just set it to double my ram on a just in case basis to avoid any need to change it in future
<DJones> Unless somebody gives me 32gb of ram, in which case I'd only have a few gb
<pacaol> Bom dia!
<DJones> pacaol: Welcome and good morning
<pacaol> Comprei um ultrabook da Samsung top de linha, mandei tudo pro espaço e instalei o Ubuntu, espero que continue tudo bem, farei mais testes mais tarde depois que dormir, minha irmã me chamou de maluco e meu amigo também
<DJones> !pt | pacaol
<ubottu> pacaol: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sexlove69> hi
<SDIS> skeuomorf: sudo apt-get remove XFCE\*  LXDE\*  Gnome3\*
<sexlove69> !!New sex tape hollywood (you must click ok Button before) >> http://apps.facebook.com/316328471834749/?referral_id=100000513678994
<ubottu> sexlove69: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boyoyonglala> hi can i ask for help anyone?
<pacaol> quit
<Sling> boyoyonglala: dont ask to ask, ask :)
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> boyoyonglala: Sure, just ask you're question in the channel and if anybody can help, they normally jump in with an answer
<boyoyonglala> ah sorry i was doing an ubuntu install on lenovo z480.... tried both ubuntu 12 and 13 , but randomly hang and cant proceed to desktop
<LucidDreamZzZz> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LucidDreamZzZz> try a live cd?
<dr_willis> is it truely random?
<boyoyonglala> i mean it sometimes goes to desktop but sometimes it does not.... its random.... i think its the same for the live cd?
<boyoyonglala> yes its random
<LucidDreamZzZz> hmm
<boyoyonglala> so i keep on rebooting just to get it
<boyoyonglala> get in*
<LucidDreamZzZz> what laptop a lenovo z480 maybe someone here uses??
<boyoyonglala> yes a laptop of lenovo z480
<boyoyonglala> i7 8gb ram
<LucidDreamZzZz> you think it might be video related?
<dr_willis> even the live cd had the same issue?
<LucidDreamZzZz> HD failing?
<greyhatpython> Hey guys why so many open source games which i like are not available in Ubuntu Software Center?
<boyoyonglala> i'll try now if the i can replicate it on the live CD
<boyoyonglala> video related im not sure
<LucidDreamZzZz> hmm
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<DJones> greyhatpython: Probably that the developer or somebody else won't have packaged them for Ubuntu
<boyoyonglala> hd not failing it has no bad sectora whatsoever ... just bought it a few days ago
<greyhatpython> DJones ok how to package it to ubuntu?
<DJones> !packaging | greyhatpython
<ubottu> greyhatpython: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<cmihai> greyhatpython: are they present when browsing with synaptic or apt-cache search (or when enabling additional repositories)? What games do you mean?
<LucidDreamZzZz> why would any Linux game not be Ubuntu ready
<dr_willis> no maintainer for it.. is one reason
<greyhatpython> I mean like Vegastrike,  Vdrift....urban terror etc....
<LucidDreamZzZz> yeah thats a good one...
<greyhatpython> I am checking those links
<LucidDreamZzZz> :)
<dr_willis> theres allways the ppa•s
<DJones> greyhatpython: You may find that even when something isn't in the official Ubuntu repositories, there may be a ppa for it, although ppa's arent officially supported if there are problems
<greyhatpython> hmmmm i agree
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<greyhatpython> Can you list few games which you play on Ubuntu?
<DJones> greyhatpython: Maybe search the ppa's first
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: Penumbra, UrbanTerror, Tuxcart, FrozenBubble
<greyhatpython> Thanks!!!!!
<DJones> greyhatpython: Minecraft
<boyoyonglala> ok so im trying to boot the live cd but it hangs on --> _
<boyoyonglala> just showing _
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: penumbra isnt free in any way, there is a demo which is badass
<ActionParsnip> boyoyonglala: what video chip do you use?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<boyoyonglala> i think it has 2 video cards
<boyoyonglala> a nvidia
<boyoyonglala> and an intel
<ActionParsnip> boyoyonglala: oh, optimus, switching gpus in a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> boyoyonglala: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<boyoyonglala> hot to do that?
<boyoyonglala> how*
<greyhatpython> ya penumbra is not free
<dr_willis> you should  have said that first..  ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | boyoyonglala
<ubottu> boyoyonglala: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<boyoyonglala> sorry i did not know how it could affect
<greyhatpython> minecraft? too old.
<boyoyonglala> !bootoption
<ActionParsnip> boyoyonglala: optimus can be a real headache in linux
<boyoyonglala> omg
<boyoyonglala> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<boyoyonglala> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: how is it old?
<greyhatpython> if i ask u which is the addicting game in Linux which one do you Say? Free and Multiplayer/MMORPG
<dr_willis> greyhatpython:    irc    ;-)
<Ari-Yang> greyhatpython, this is a support channel for ubuntu......
<xrc> greyhatpython: the new MIR server ;)
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: world of warcraft runs better than windows under wine
<socializiation> hello people, where can I get help for a problem with Facebook? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Upcoming_features   prerelease of Minecraft on 7th July 2013. Probably newer than any game you can name
<greyhatpython> oops sorry minecraft is not free right?
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: minecraft is free
<Nmbr1> !ot | socializiation
<ubottu> socializiation: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> greyhatpython: No its not free
<greyhatpython> ya i am checking online it's not free!
<DJones> ActionParsnip: MInecraft isn't free, there is a very old free version on the website, but it is quite a few years old
<greyhatpython> ActionParsnip i won;t play windows games
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Ari-Yang> greyhatpython, ever hear of LoL or WoW? I hear that those are addicted...... not sure if it's on linux yet, might be though.
<greyhatpython> well wine is good i hate windows so no use!@
<Ari-Yang> greyhatpython, oh and DC Universe Online.
<greyhatpython> Ari-Yang ya i heard LOL and WOW i think they are not free!
<DJones> Can we move the Ubuntu games discussion into #ubuntu-offtopic, its probably getting a bit too much away from specific support issues
<greyhatpython> LOL is for Windows only! LOL!!!!! :)
<ActionParsnip> DJones: so you don't pull down the client and run it anymore, they want cash?
<greyhatpython> ya sure i want to play games in Ubuntu only!
<Ph0bus> why do i need to install programs as root?
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: urbanterror :)
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Been like that for a couple of years
<greyhatpython> ya urban terror and Open Arena are very good!
<ActionParsnip> Ph0bus: because it is an admin task, your user doesn't have write access outside of $HOME
<ActionParsnip> DJones: i see
<greyhatpython> Anyway here i found 100 Games list for Ubuntu!!! http://www.cahilig.net/2011/07/29/100-best-free-and-high-quality-linux-games
<Ph0bus> ActionParsnip: why cant i install programs in home?
<ActionParsnip> Ph0bus: so we use 'sudo' to give you admin access and you can install apps etc
<ActionParsnip> Ph0bus: it breaks the Linux standard, you can if you want
<ActionParsnip> Ph0bus: it takes a lot more effort
<dr_willis> Ph0bus:  you can
<Nmbr1> Ph0bus: you can
<ActionParsnip> Ph0bus: why would you want to? home is for user data, not apps
<Ph0bus> so the programs dont run as root
<Nmbr1> Ph0bus: no they run as whatever user starts them
<dr_willis> they dont all run as root anyway..
<Ph0bus> BS
<TisButMe> Hi there, is someone avalaible to help me solve a problem with my USB 3 ports pls ?
<Nmbr1> Ph0bus: ?
<Ph0bus> i want to creat a user for evey program
<dr_willis> thats silly Ph0bus
<Nmbr1> Ph0bus: Why? And no, you don't
<Ph0bus> its not
<Ph0bus> security
<dr_willis> yes it is.
<Nmbr1> Ph0bus: if you mean running a program in a "sandbox" use chroot
<jimy_> HI
<dr_willis> yout security would be beter if you learned more linux fundamentals
<Ph0bus> i want to evey program run in its owne home with its hown user with limited premissions
<Nmbr1> Ph0bus: 1. not every install proram runs all the time 2. you need to install the program as root, not to run it 3. the program only runs with the security permissions of the user who starts it
<Ph0bus> i dont wnat to learn anything
<dr_willis> that. would make most of them useless
<Nmbr1> Ph0bus: then you are in the wrong place. if you know everything you need we can't help you.
<Ph0bus> i dont know anything
<Ph0bus> nor do i want to
<dr_willis> and yoi dont want to learn..  so you are trolling it seems
<Ph0bus> i have beter thing that to fuss with foss
<RiverRat> If anyone is interested Ph0bus just got banned from #gentoo for trolling
<boyoyonglala> ok sorry guys
<boyoyonglala> so im currently on live cd
<boyoyonglala> then nomodeset.... then install ubuntu
<boyoyonglala> but it still hangs on _
<greyhatpython> Ari-Yang i found playdeb and installed on my ubuntu now i can install any game easily!!!!
<Ph0bus> RiverRat: you are a snitch and a lier
<dr_willis> !playdeb
<vmachine3> how do i change ubuntu run level to 3 permanently
<vmachine3> i cannot find /etc/iniittab
<dr_willis> you dont
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Ph0bus> so you cant run ubuntu as a single user
<dr_willis> what do you want to do with runlevel 3?
<Ph0bus> nice security
<dr_willis> !single
<dr_willis> you can run as a single user
<vmachine3> i want to boot to a shell by defualt then switch to xwindows if necessary
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sh_ahmed> Any idea why QSplashScreen doesn't work in ubuntu (with PyQt, I dont' know about native implementation)?
<sh_ahmed> http://pastebin.com/aPmmkF1F
<vmachine3> ok thanks i will try that
<sh_ahmed> This piece of code works in Windows, but not in Ubuntu
<luyou> dajiahao
<luyou> yourenbu
<dan2003> Hi, im using 12.04 LTS and run into this problem https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49347, i'm currently building a new pkg inlcuding one of the patches from there that sounds like it will fox the problem. If it does, what are the chances of eing able to get this included into 12.04LTS updates?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 49347 in Server/Input/Core "Jumping tablet cursor with transformation matrix" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dan2003> AS currently using a extending (multi screen) desktop where a touchscreen is used on one of them is, well unusable
<jrib> !sru | dan2003
<ubottu> dan2003: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<AndChat|499956> Oh cool. I like the "text" boot parameter
<MonkeyDust> dan2003  make it a PPA and publish it somewhere, then hope someone picks it up and reviews it
<dan2003> MonkeyDust, ok, thanks, ill try that
<ubuntivity> Hello, I'm trying to compile (from source) pport on ubuntu server 12.04, but when I type the command "make" I get the error "No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
 * ubuntivity did "./configure" first
<RiverRat> ubuntivity: Didn't ./configure generate a Makefile for you?  Did it complete successfully?
<ubuntivity> first it told me there is no compiler, so I installed gcc, then the "./configure" script exits without error after I installed gcc
<ubuntivity> when I first types the "make" command it told me that "make" is not installed, so I installed it.
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dr_willis> installed the  build-essential  package yet?
<ubuntivity> Thanks dr_willis , ubottu , RiverRat . I'm now installing the 'build-essential' package, I'll see if that will help fix the problem
<boyoyonglala> hi guys after reinstalling ubuntu 13 using nomodeset it still wont boot properly any ideas?
<dr_willis> it is using nomodeset when it boots?
<dr_willis> was this a dual gpu optimus system?
<pogonobo> hi trying to install ubuntu 13.04 desktop with raid partition for my home directory. what is the best method to do this?
<boyoyonglala> i'll double check
<boyoyonglala> yes its dual gpu
<dr_willis> !optimus
<boyoyonglala> !optimus
<dr_willis> !bumblebee
<boyoyonglala> !bumblebee
<boyoyonglala> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optimus
<boyoyonglala> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bumblebee
<pogonobo> unfortunately, no alternate install disk for ubuntu, can I user server install and then install desktop afterwards?
<boyoyonglala> pressed alt+f2 and screen went black!?!?
<dr_willis> or use the mini/net installer pogonobo
<BRONYFURLYFE> babilen: you new around here bud?
<BRONYFURLYFE> WHERE YOU WIGGERS AT
<DJones> BRONYFURLYFE: Do you have a support question?
<BRONYFURLYFE> yeah DJ
<BRONYFURLYFE> how much is ubuntu
<BRONYFURLYFE> can I pirate it?
<myTentaclesaDrip> its on sale on steam
<myTentaclesaDrip> like 7.99
<ubuntivity> hello again, I've installed build-essential, runned "./configure" and got the following error message: "The popt library used for parsing command line options is required in order for this program to operate correctly. Please check out1 and download2 from the following sites:"
<ubuntivity> what is the "popt" library?
<babilen> ubuntivity: May I suggest a "apt-cache search popt library" followed by a "apt-cache show libpopt-dev" ?
<ikonia> ubuntivity: what are you trying to build ?
<ubuntivity> I'm trying to build "pport"
<ikonia> that's in the repo isn't it ?
<ikonia> !info pport
<ubottu> Package pport does not exist in raring
<ikonia> hmm maybe not, I thought that was there
<zipper_> How do I find which files between rc[0-6].d and rcS.d contain start up scripts? I want to create a symlink from it to a script I want to run at start up.
<ikonia> zipper_: ubuntu doesn't use system v init
<zipper_> ikonia where are start up scripts stored?
<ikonia> zipper_: depends,
<ubuntivity> I'm now installing libpopt-dev, will that work?
<ikonia> zipper_: have a quick search upstart ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntivity: try it, depends what it's looking for
<ubuntivity> seems to be working, now waiting for the ./configure script to complete...
<ubuntivity> Finally, pport is now installed. Thank you all guys :)
<ubuntivity> Oh, BTW: how can I make a .deb file for pport for my specific OS?
<DJones> !checkinstall | ubuntivity
<ubottu> ubuntivity: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ubuntivity> I mean can I compile it into a .deb file so that I can easily install it on my other computers running the same server
<ubuntivity> *same version of ubuntu server
<babilen> ubuntivity: fwiw, I would recommend to install locally compiled software to /usr/local and also to manage such installations with a tool called "stow" -- The latter essentially works in such a way that you install to /usr/local/stow/foo-1.2 and then run "stow foo-1.2" within /usr/local/stow which will setup suitable symlinks in /usr/local -- That way you can easily remove it.
<nott> Hi all
<ubuntivity> I'm not aiming at removing it, rather I want to install a copy of it on another computer
<nott> How can I know if i have private or open drivers in my video card?
<babilen> ubuntivity: You might want to compile other software locally and remove *that* at some point in the future. You don't have to use stow, but I simply found it to be a very nice tool for "managing" these local installations.
<flashingpumpkin> guys, can here anyone recommend a twitter client that is a) not gwibber b) doesn't install *all* kde dependencies and c) is not a terminal client? :(
<babilen> ubuntivity: The creation of Debian packages is detailed in http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ and I am sure you can find similar documentation for Ubuntu (but seriously, just package it upstream)
<DJones> flashingpumpkin: ONly available in a ppa so isn't officially supported, but I use 'polly'
<ubuntivity> pardon me, but I'm not a native English speaker, so what do you mean by "upstream", babilen ?
<nott> How can I know if i have private or open drivers in my video card?
<flashingpumpkin> DJones, cool, gonna check it out :)
<DJones> flashingpumpkin: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/twitter-app-polly-adds-ubuntu-12-10-support Thats the first link with info on it I found
<MonkeyDust> flashingpumpkin  I don't use twitter or other social media myself, but I found this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/must-have-apps-for-a-new-ubuntu-install
<babilen> ubuntivity: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstream_%28software_development%29
<babilen> ubuntivity: Ubuntu is based on Debian so everything that you package for Debian will end up in Ubuntu, while the reverse is not necessarily true.
<ubuntivity> thanks babilen. So, a thought just popped in my mind: can I package pport into a .deb and add it to ubuntu repository?
<arun> hi everyone!
<ubuntivity> hello arun
<arun> hi i need some help
<arun> hi ubuntivity
<ubuntivity> that's what this channel is for, arun. just describe your problem without asking :)
<ubuntivity> I mean without long introductions :D
<arun> in home folder y the local discs are not showing?
<ubuntivity> you mean your hard disc partitions?
<arun> yes
<ubuntivity> they are usually in /media/ or /mnt/
<ubuntivity> unless you mount them elsewhere
<ubuntivity> open the terminal and type "mount" and show me the output
<arun> what do u mean by mounting?
<ubuntivity> mounting is making a linking between the physical hard drive and a specific directory on your system, so that you can access files on the drive
<arun> I opened terminal and typed mount
<ubuntivity> ok, so what did you get?
<arun> but I cannot see hard drive names
<ubuntivity> can you paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntivity> and give me the link here for your paste.
<quuxman> hi, I'm trying to work out an audio problem. I can play audio with a certain aplay command, but pulseaudio, and all Ubuntu apps don't recognize my sound device
<arun> i have pasted it
<quuxman> I don't know where to start with this. I've scoured various audio trouble shooting guides, and made countless google searches...
<MonkeyDust> arun  then sacve it and paste link in the channel
<ubuntivity> OK, arun. send me the link for your paste here, please.
<arun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887124/
<ubuntivity> I see that your hard drive partitions are not mounted, arun.
<arun> but i can access it
<ubuntivity> how do you access it?
<arun> i created folder in that
<ubuntivity> I can see from your paste that you have only the Linux partition (which is sda7) mounted on / directory
<ubuntivity> and your /home/arun/ directory is within that partition
<arun> i recently installed xubuntu along win 7
<arun> which time u are available to chat tomorrow
<ubuntivity> type in your terminal "ls /dev/sda*" and show me the output, please
<snuggl>  gah
<ubuntivity> I can't guarantee at which time I'll be available, but I believe you can find many people who can help you in this channel, arun.
<arun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887144/
<snuggl> so eufi boot partition and bios boot partition was not the same things
<arun> i gave the link
<snuggl> i guess you cannot recreate the uefi entries from ubuntu either?
<ubuntivity> ok, arun. let's try manually mounting one of your partitions, ok?
<farbod> help me
<farbod> i want a postal code for my xbox from usa or germany
<ikonia> farbod: sorry that is not what this channel is for
<arun> ok ubuntivity
<ikonia> farbod: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please don't ask again
<ubuntivity> arun: first, type in your terminal "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda6" and press enter. You may enter your password if you were asked for it.
<farbod> ikonia: which chanel is for this?
<ikonia> farbod: #ubuntu
<arun> u mean unix password, which already created
<ubuntivity> farbod: try ##xbox
<flashingpumpkin> MonkeyDust, DJones thanks. Went with Polly, seems to work nicely. :)
<ubuntivity> arun: your user password on xubuntu
<arun> i have done it
<farbod> ubuntivity:where can i write ##xbox?
<quuxman> more data: when I boot, I hear the start-up sound, but when I log in, sound stops working. Perhaps it's a permissions issue?
<ubuntivity> farbod: type: /join ##xbox
<farbod> its a chanel?
<farbod> <ubuntivity>its a chanel?
<Nmbr1> farbod: yes... you enter it the same way you entered this channel...
<jrib> quuxman: could just be getting muted.  Check pavucontrol and alsamixer perhaps
<farbod> i cant fouend ##xbox?
<quuxman> jrib: pavucontrol doesn't show the device of course, because pulse doesn't recognize it
<ikonia> farbod: I'm sorry we can't help you here
<quuxman> jrib: list-sinks in pacmd doesn't show my sound card
<Nmbr1> farbod: type the following without quotes and press enter: "/join #xbox"
<arun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887149/
<ubuntivity> arun: now type "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda6 /mnt/sda6"
<farbod> tanks
<tas> Hi, I'm trying to use diff with wget to compare websites recursively to verify a migration, but can't get the recursion down.
<jrib> tas: -r
<arun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887152/
<ActionParsnip> tas: why not use md5?
<ubuntivity> arun: leave a space between "vfat" and "/dev/sda6" and repeat the command
<quuxman> jrib: and alsamixer shows everything at full volume and not muted
<tas> ActionParsnip: I'm open to any number of solutions, but this was the first i'd come up with.  jrib:  I have diff <(wget -r -np -p -k http://www.example.com) <(wget -r -np -p -k - http://www.example.com)
<quuxman> jrib: although interestingly, I can't run alsamixer without a card argument
<quuxman> jrib: `alsamixer` produces error "cannot open mixer: Invalid argument", but `alsamixer -c 1` works normally
<tas> lol, found my typo, I think i got it to work
<tas> lemme check my output
<jrib> quuxman: I don't know much about that (I just read your scrollback), but I suggest sharing card details.  I was going to suggest verifying the issue persists with a freshly created new user, but I doubt that will be informative (you can still try if you are waiting for better ideas)
<quuxman> the problem seems to me the wrong card is being used by default
<arun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887160/
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: then press F6 in alsamixer and set the device
<quuxman> jrib: thanks, that's a good idea
<arun> i think it is with some error
<jrib> tas: doesn't wget -r download the files into some directory structure by default?
<ubuntivity> yes arun, apparently I've picked the wrong filesystem for your partition because I was guessing it. Do you remember how many partitions you had on windows 7?
<arun> 4
<tas> jrib:  oh good point, i don't have to one line this.....
<tas> jrib:  I think i'll just pull both copies, and diff the directories, which will be much easier
<ubuntivity> arun: try this "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda6 /mnt/sda6"
<ActionParsnip> arun: you'll need to run: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda6
<quuxman> jrib: so audio does work with a new user
<ubuntivity> he did it already, ActionParsnip . Thanks for the tip
<jrib> quuxman: at least that means the issue should be relatively straight forward...
<arun> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/sda6’: File exists
<ubuntivity> yes arun, you already did that earlier, so you don't need to do it again
<ubuntivity> just proceed with my latest command :)
<arun> I am on urge to go to office, can we chat same time tomorrow?
<Nmbr1> tas: if you just want to confirm a migration has occurred (i.e. the pages changed) and you have a version to compare against the online content why not compress the entire site directory structure for both versions and compare md5's?
<ubuntivity> no problem arun, and if you have some time to spare, try reading about "how to mount in linux"
<arun> thank u very much for your time
<ubuntivity> you are welcome arun :)
<tas> jrib: while that would work as a yes/no comparison, it wouldn't tell me where the fault is if there was one
<quuxman> what config files or other kind of user settings could be messing up my audio?
<tas> jrib: or if there were more than one
<jrib> Nmbr1: ^
<Nmbr1> tas: yep wasn't sure if you needed to see all the differences or just see if yes/no. my idea won't work :(
<jrib> quuxman: I would start by making a directory called "dots", moving all my dot files in there, logging in again, seeing if audio worked.  If yes, then move back the ones that you doubt cause the issue.  Due this in a few waves.  If it happens that moving all dot files doesn't get you sound, then you have to start looking at other things (maybe groups or permissions like you said)
<tas> Nmbr1: it is the quickest and easiest though:P  I suppose i could use it as a first step and if it fails, dive in w/ the diffs and wgets
<jrib> s/due/do
<quuxman> jrib: ok, I'm digging down to it. For a new user, in the sound settings I see a dummy "loop back" device, and a "built-in audio" device. On my normal user, I see loopback and hdmi. I remember hacking some config somewhere to get the hdmi to appear...
<quuxman> that must be braking it
<Nmbr1> tas: always helpful to know if you need to do twice the work before you do it... ;)
<tas> jrib: Nmbr1: ActionParsnip:  thank you guys for your help!  I ended up just pulling it all using wget, and the doing a diff on the resulting directories.
<tas> Nmbr1:  this is true!
<tas> Have a great night everybody
<sssilver> Hello gentlemen
<Blizzbob> hi
<sssilver> I have a strange problem with Ubuntu
<sssilver> with any desktop manager I try
<sssilver> my X occasionally goes Segmentation Fault
<test111> hi. i'm trying to use ufw, and it works well, but it doesn't start after reboot, eventhough |ufw enable| responds with "Firewall is active and enabled on system startup"
<sssilver> and gdm is restarted
<MonkeyDust> !enter | sssilver
<ubottu> sssilver: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<test111> it it indeed gets enabled, but doesn't start after reboot
<test111> the ufw problem is with 12.04LTS
<MonkeyDust> test111  after reboot, what does      sudo ufw status      say?
<test111> MonkeyDust: "inactive"
<test111> MonkeyDust: i think the upstart script doesn't run, but not sure how to debug it
<test111> fwiw it's running on an openvz server
<test111> MonkeyDust: any idea how to debug it?
<MonkeyDust> test111  no, not familiar with openvz
<quuxman> YAYYAY YAY YAY! `rm -r ~/.pulse; pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio &` problem solved
<test111> MonkeyDust: assume it's running on a plain system then. how would you debug it?
<test111> MonkeyDust: e.g. how can i check which upstart scripts run on boot?
<zipper> Where can psycopg2 find my postgres socket after installing postgres 9.2.4 from source? I'm using it with django
<MonkeyDust> test111  i'm sure someone else can help better, no need to highlight me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ubuntivity> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ubuntivity
<zipper> Where can psycopg2 find my postgres socket after installing postgres 9.2.4 from source? I'm using it with django   I don't have the folder /tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432
<HankMccoy> how do I open network manager?
<zipper> Naaah ignore me
<DJones> zipper: It might be worth asking that in #postgresql with you having compiled it from source it could be in a different place to the ubuntu repo version
<quuxman> now if only my laptop didn't have the crappiest sound card ever. Sounds like it's raining all the time (in windows and Ubuntu)
<zipper> DJones I thought this was postgres. I've fixed it now. The idea is using /tmp
<Eagleman> How can i run a cronjob every 2 weeks on a sunday?
<Blizzbob> Eagleman: with a shell skript
<jrib> !cron | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jrib> Eagleman: also, « man 5 crontab » has an example for every second saturday in its example section
<Eagleman> jrib, every second thursday of the month, but it needs to run twice a month,  run>skip>run>skip
<jrib> Eagleman: twice a month is different than every two weeks
<Eagleman> every 2 weeks then
<jrib> Eagleman: did you see the example in the man page for every second saturday?
<Eagleman> yes, i changed it a bit for thursday, and it worked
<jrib> Eagleman: if you want to do "every 2 weeks", you need to do something a little different. Have cron run it every week (every thursday) and then use the test command to test if the week number is odd (or even, whatever you prefer).  That still may cause it to not skip a week at the end of the year, if that matters to you
<jrib> I don't actually know how the week number is handled when the year changes
<OerHeks> Eagleman, jrib * * * * 0/2  <command> 0=Sunday. /2 indicates every other. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360599
<jrib> OerHeks: ah, I didn't realize that worked in the weekday field
<OerHeks> so that would surcvive a yearchange
<OerHeks> -c
<ivavako> there is spammer on this channel, sending private messages after join
<jrib> OerHeks: are you sure that syntax will work in the weekday field?
<wilee-nilee> ivavako, save the info and inform #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/1ywhajSj is what i am trying now
<Eagleman> will try your solution OerHeks
<jrib> Eagleman: this does not do what you want
<jrib> Eagleman: "man 5 crontab": Note:  The day of a command's execution can be specified by two fields — day of month, and day of week.  If both fields are restricted (i.e., aren't *), the command will be run when either field matches the current time."
<OerHeks> jrib cannot find that /2 command in the manual, although i read it before
<jrib> OerHeks: it's in "man 5 crontab" but I do not think it will be applied in a special way to the weekday (I think it will just mean step every 2 days, so 0/2 = 0,2,4,6)
<jrib> erm
<jrib> 0-6/2 or */2 would anyway
<RyanL> I need helo. I wanted to get rid of the partition that I had made for linux since for some reason it installed it on the same partition as windows 7. I restarted and got the error: no such partition grub rescue. So I tried reinstalling ubuntu. Now when I boot I get the error
<RyanL> "error: unknown filesystem grub"
<RyanL> I just wanted to remove the grub bootloader and ubuntu and just have it boot straight to windows again.
<theallawy> ello
<theallawy> hello
<Eagleman> jrib, OerHeks, its kinda hard to test the cronjob, since it is week 29
<theallawy> hi
<jrib> Eagleman: you can change your date :)
<Eagleman> true :P
<jrib> Linux makes time travel possible!
<jrib> RyanL: #windows can help you with that.  In the past you had to run fixmbr from the windows install disk
<jrib> RyanL: erm, ##windows I mean
<RyanL> I have a windows recovery partition. No recovery disk
<Eagleman> Lets see what happens on 3 JAN 2013 14:09:00
<jimy_> winpe
<jimy_> disktool
<Eagleman> Looks like my server does not like the changed date
<snuggl> RyanL: you need a recovery disk
<snuggl> RyanL: which only ca be made from within windows iirc
<jrib> RyanL: ##windows can help you, you have a windows issue not an ubuntu issue
<snuggl> jrib: its ubuntus installer that made the mess
<snuggl> it cannot detect windows 8 installs
<snuggl> so it say the partition has no OS in the parted
<jrib> snuggl: he wants to boot straight into windows without grub or ubuntu
<snuggl> yes
<snuggl> uninstalling is an important step that needs support too
<RyanL> Thank you snuggl.
<RyanL> That's all that I'm looking to do. Is uninstall linux.
<jrib> RyanL: you have uninstalled it, now to setup your windows, ##windows would know best
<snuggl> RyanL: 1. create recovery disk from win8, 2. boot with that, 3. run windows command line tools to recreate windows boot
<Eagleman> 10               14              *                      *                       4/2                       echo test   does not seem to work
<Eagleman> It echo'd on the 3th and 1th of january 2013
<Eagleman> 10th
 * w1r3 says Hi
<w1r3> I need some help with a sed script
<export> RyanL: if you have a recovery partition you can boot into that in some cases
<RyanL> Where do I get the files to make a recovery disk? I can't boot into either os
<RyanL> export: how would I do that?
<snuggl> RyanL: another windows 8 computer
<w1r3> I have a folder with csv that have trailling commas
<jrib> he has windows 7 iirc, but please take this to ##windows.  There may be other options that they are aware of there.
<jrib> !enter | w1r3
<ubottu> w1r3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snuggl> RyanL: google for your computer and recovery
<snuggl> for me its F8 on boot
<cocoing_> can i use chinese?
<Eagleman> OerHeks, it did not work
<OerHeks> Eagleman, sorry to hear that :-(
<DJones> cocoing_: There is a chinese language support channel #ubuntu-cn This channel is English only
<Eagleman> maybe i should just use 1,14 or something like that
<DJones> !cn | cocoing_
<ubottu> cocoing_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cocoing_> ths
<jrib> Eagleman: if you want to do "every 2 weeks", you need to do something a little different. Have cron run it every week (every thursday) and then use the test command to test if the week number is odd (or even, whatever you prefer).  That still may cause it to not skip a week at the end of the year, if that matters to you
<jrib> Eagleman: you could also do twice a month on the first and third Thursday instead (and then you'd use a pretty much identical line to the example in the crontab)
<pbluz> hi..is it possible to install Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 13.04....my laptop has Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2 graphics..
<twig111> test
<auronandace> pbluz: if you don't have a nvidia card then you shouldn't be installing nvidia drivers
<pbluz> then how can i upgrade it...am trying to play some game stuff and it's sluggish...
<snuggl> pbluz: what game?
<snuggl> the intel cards arent known for the high fillrate
<th0r> pbluz, the short answer, it is doubtful you will be able to 'upgrade' your laptop's video. You will probably have to get a better machine
<saiarcot895> pbluz: make sure you have mesa drivers installed (should be installed by default)
<pbluz> nfs most wanted...
<Equinox3> if you're using intel video card i think they are default installed since 12.10
<AllanDaemon2> Hi. I gotta a Ubuntu install with a 250GB LVM partition in ext4, ~95GB used. I was tring to resize it to 100GB. Using "e2resize -p /dev/vg/root 100G", but they said that 100GB was bigger than the original. Running again, I hit with 10G instead 100G, and it worked. Now the partition gotta only 10GB. I'm very scarred and need help to: 1) identify how much data was lost 2) recover all data as possible.
<pbluz> how can i check whether  mesa drivers are installed?
<jpds> pbluz: $ dpkg -l | grep mesa
<SonikkuAmerica> pbluz: or [ sudo apt-cache policy mesa ]
<pbluz> lemmi check it out...thanx..
<Homely_Girl> Can anyone help me understand how Unity works??
<snuggl> Homely_Girl: "how" in what context?
<verses_> unity 2D, I am not going to repeat that stuff ...
<Homely_Girl> snuggl: When I minimise stuff I can't find it again!! lol
<snuggl> Homely_Girl: it should be at the left screen edge
<verses_> Homely_Girl, it's on the left
<snuggl> in a column if button/icons
<snuggl> of*
<Equinox3> Homely_Girl: use alt+tab to switch through open apps
<snuggl> or alt-tab
<Homely_Girl> Equinox3: That is very useful, thanks.
<Equinox3> and alt+` for switching between windows of the same application
<Homely_Girl> Equinox3: I must say my pc has never run smoother than it is on 12.04, and it's a little dated now!!
<Equinox3> also try cairo-dock from software-center
<export> Homely_Girl, how dated? lol
<verses_> Ok here it is anyway - when I reboot computer back from the hibernation, it doesn't prompt me for login details( or simply  password) . why? and how can I get this feature on my machine?
<snuggl> cairo-dock was awful slow last time i tried it
<Homely_Girl> export: I'm not sure exactly, but I've had it about 4 yrs now 'n it wasn't bought new!
<pbluz> @jpds am getting some complicated information ending with "i386         Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities"...what does it mean?
<Homely_Girl> Equinox3: It looks pretty mind. :)
<export> haha i got a rather ancient P4 that might see unity soon ;) but idk XD the only way i could run unity is with the graphics card i added and some luck
<wilee-nilee> verses_, In brightness & lock is a password and lock for sudpend I suspect it works for hibernate as well.
<Equinox3> yes and for me its more responsive than the unity app menu
<Homely_Girl> Next mission - getting java working in Firefox! I apt-got 'n installed restricted-extras, but still having issues
<wilee-nilee> suspend*
<JustAGuy> Hello people
<Equinox3> Homely_Girl: you have to install ice tea version for that
<Homely_Girl> Equinox3: You're a star, marry me!
<yalex> hello I have ubuntu 13.04 and gtk2 apps are not showing network shares in the file picker
<verses_> wilee-nilee, there is .... but nothing is said about hibernate .. would you guide me the exact place?
<yalex> is there a way I can get network shares to show in firefox?
<wilee-nilee> verses_, You found the gui?
<verses_> yes I did
<verses_> it's in the system-settings
<SonikkuAmerica> Homely_Girl: It's called icedtea-7-plugin
<wilee-nilee> verses_, I never use hibernate, I'm assuming if you set the suspend to lock and require a password it will do this for hibernate as well
<Homely_Girl> SonikkuAmerica: Are you psychic, I was just stratching my head with that! lol
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: when i turn my monitor off, it doesn't go to lock screen
<SonikkuAmerica> Homely_Girl: Nope. Not psychic. Just 3 years of Ubuntu experience. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !info icedtea-7-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea-7-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.2-1ubuntu1.1 (raring), package size 79 kB, installed size 263 kB
<Equinox3> if i don't it goes to lock-screen after some moments, but if i turn the monitor off. it stays as it is
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, Not sure what this has to do with anything without context.
<Homely_Girl> SonikkuAmerica: So the marriage proposal goes to you instead!! :)
<Equinox3> thank god
<Homely_Girl> equinox
<Homely_Girl> equinox: where do I find a terminal windown?
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, THe OS has to run the process to lock, not hitting the off switch.
<SonikkuAmerica> Homely_Girl: I'd accept, but... (a) this is not ##relationships, (b) I dunno who you are, and (c) let's keep it on-topic in here.
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: just wondering if it happens to others. thats all
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silv3r_m00n> hi, my HP F380 printer does not print properly on Ubuntu, the last time it printed properly was 8.04, after that till today (13.04) i have to do the printing job on windows, the hplip library and all is installed
<verses_> thanks wilee-nilee , it's set to lock.. but didn't do what it exactly was supposed to. I usually turn off my pc but as I had never tried this feature (hibernation) so I wanted to check if this works :)
<Equinox3> Homely_Girl: Alt+Ctrl+T
<Homely_Girl> Equinox3: Thank you.
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: but its suppose to check the timer to lock the desktop, isn't it
<Homely_Girl> SonikkuAmerica: point taken, sorry
<verses_> Equinox3, do you mean you turn off the hardware button on your monitor?
<wilee-nilee> verses_, I can't tell where you are at, If you want hibernate with a password to resume I suspect there is an answer, hibernate has to be turned on anyway.
<Equinox3> no, lock the desktop when i turn the screen off manually
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, you are throwing a variable in that is not addressed by the use of the system, the switch on the monitor.
<thisotherguy> hey guys. i have a problem with some dir created by encfs.
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: i don't want the system to turn off the switch
<Equinox3> sometimes i don't wait for the screen to go blank so i turn the screen off manually. but when i come back and turn the screen back on. it isn't
<thisotherguy> so i just used encfs ~/Dropbox/.a ~/Dropbox/a to try encrypting my files inside the dropbox
<Equinox3> locked
<Homely_Girl> Equinox3: Thank you for all your help, bye
<Equinox3> no problem Homely_Girl. :D
<verses_> Equinox3, by default the checkbox next to - "Require my password when waking up from suspend" is checked so I am sure it should work too
<thisotherguy> went well first, but after restarting the dropbox daemon (was down during the encfs cmd and some writes to the folders) and after the sync, i cannot access ~/Dropbox/a anymore
<Homely_Girl> SonikkuAmerica: Thank you too.
<thisotherguy> not even with root privileges
<Equinox3> verses_: it does work when the screen is on, not when i turn it off manually
<SonikkuAmerica> Homely_Girl: You're welcome!
<yalex> is there a way to share network shares in gtk2 apps like firefox on ubuntu 13.04?
<Equinox3> weierd, so may be its just me
<Equinox3> weird*
<thisotherguy> ls -l just shows question marks for the permissions
<thisotherguy> how to get rid of that file?
<thisotherguy> or dir, rather
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, Heh, not sure I understand to be honest, if you exspect the computer to auto lock just by turning off the switch on the monitor you are not using the system as it is designed, and assuming the clock based lock time will work in spite of your not using it like it says to.
<thisotherguy> it doesnt appear on the dropbox website at all..
<verses_> Equinox3, you've got the rarest of the rare problem
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, I think there is a key prompt or cli command to get what you want without the switcheroooooo.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: i don't think you got the problem. i'm not expecting the system to turn the monitor off just for the system to lock after some period of inactivity
<Equinox3> which doesn't seem to when i turn off the monitor
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, Right, I understand, it may be that the sytem lock which puts the monitor into suspend needs that cycle, but you have turned the monitor off manually, just a guess.
<Equinox3> ok
<Eagleman> jrib, OerHeks, got it working by using 2 cronjobs:  http://pastebin.com/ApzvqtDV
<Nmbr1> Equinox3: either way wilee-nilee is right. your pushing the power button is not related to your operating system locking. The monitor only video passes data back and forth over dvi/vga, not operating system specific commands (e.g. lock the operating system).
<Equinox3> Nmbr1: but it works on windows
<Nmbr1> Equinox3: on windows when you turn the monitor power off and then turn it back on is your screen saver active?
<verses_> it's been very long time I worked on Desktops... I don't remember exactly
<thisotherguy> problem fixed. i just had to umount ~/Dropbox/a (as root), could delete it afterwards :)
<JC-lynks> OS detects when imput extra monitor, may be detects when turn off monitor
<columb> How do I hide "Ubuntu Desktop" title?  http://i.imgur.com/eU4Crol.png
<wilee-nilee> columb, that unity, not sure you can without a hack.
<Abhijit> hi. how can i access a file which i do not have permission to read? this is for one practice interview question.
<Abhijit> on ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, He, windows is not ubuntu.
<Abhijit> and the user is not in sudoers list
<wilee-nilee> Heh*
<Nmbr1> Equinox3: i can only speculate why windows does something that ubuntu does not. that said, in ubuntu i have never heard of or experienced turning off a monitor locking the operating system.
<hichem> hello
<twig111> How can I get Ubuntu 13.04 to connect automatically to my wireless network on wake from suspend? My wireless network is secured with WPA2 and does not broadcast the ssid. I already have the credentials saved on each machine. Everything is working fine except that when I wake from suspend I have to manually go to the network indicator, select "Connect to hidden wireless network," then select my network, hit connect, and it connects up. Sometimes it also work
<MadTux> Can anybody help me? I seem to have messed up unity.
<Nmbr1> Equinox3: if what you want to accomplish is locking your computer, not harming your monitor by leaving the display running for long periods of time, and not having to wait for the screen to turn off, i would reccomend setting a screen saver and when  you walk away from your computer using CTRL + ALT + L to lock your screen
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | MadTux
<ubottu> MadTux: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * wilee-nilee wonders why windows does not keep me virus free like ubuntu, lol never get any badware in windows but you get the point.
<usr13> MadTux: unity --reset
<Abhijit> hi. how can i access a file which i do not have permission to read? this is for one practice interview question.
<wilee-nilee> usr13, That command is probably wrong there have been changes.
<Nmbr1> !patience | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> wilee-nilee: Thanks for the correction.
<wilee-nilee> MadTux, What release are you using.
<usr13> wilee-nilee: ... but what do we use now?
<MadTux> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> MadTux, user813 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<usr13> MadTux: Maybe it is best to fix what you have.
<MadTux> I did everything there on OMGUbuntu, but all it did was reset my nice Compiz config.
<wilee-nilee> usr13, easy mistake that ol unity it be ah changen, lol
<d59> help me, the internet is not working on one of my laptops
<usr13> I see:  "unity --reset  was retired in Ubuntu 12.10"
<Equinox3> d59: what happened?
<strange> hey guys my audio suddenly stopped working after a reboot
<wilee-nilee> MadTux, And how was that nice compiz tweak workin for you? Any logouts and reboots to check on it?
<usr13> (I'm an LTS'er.)
<verses_> Nmbr1, the black screen I see when computer is left idle , is that a screen saver? Although I close laptop lid when I am away... wondering how it can be set
<d59> Equinox3: i reset the wireless router
<MadTux> I just noticed, I didn't say that i just installed Gnome, and from the first time logging in to gnome, unity didn't work.
<d59> Equinox3: it's working now
<usr13> MadTux: What does it look like?
<wilee-nilee> MadTux, What gnome did you install, there is the gnome shell or the fallback, the shell install gives you both, and shpuld not effect unity.
<wilee-nilee> should*
<Nmbr1> verses_: it may be. to change screensaver lock settings you can go to system tools, system settings, brightness and lock
<Timmy> I would like to ask a question about ext4, does it need to be defragmented like ntfs file systems?
<ikonia> Timmy: no
<ActionParsnip> Timmy: no as it is journalized
<ActionParsnip> Timmy: you can defrag ext2 but the gains are tiny
<usr13> MadTux: I use xfce
<Timmy> so what the fuck is this thing? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/hdd-ranger/
<Nmbr1> Equinox3: also if you look under brightness and lock (full location in previous post) you can select "Lock screen after: Screen turns off"
<ikonia> Timmy: drop the language
<Nmbr1> Equinox3: that might just do what you want :)
<usr13> !language | Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Timmy> sry
<ikonia> Timmy: if you can't talk politly without swearing, you may want to find a channel that allows that sort of rudeness
<Timmy> what the hell is this thing?
<Nmbr1> !language | Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MadTux> I installed gnome 3
<Equinox3> Nmbr1: whoa!!! thanks
<ikonia> Timmy: does it need any explictive ? ?? really ?? what are you being taught as manners "what does this mean" is all that's needed
<Nmbr1> Equinox3: hey no problem, thank verses_ ! his question led to me finding that.
<usr13> apps.ubuntu.com?  Timmy  I dono.
<verses_> what did I do?
<Timmy> when ext4 is a journaled FS,then what is this thing? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/hdd-ranger/
<wilee-nilee> looks like a pay for fsck
<ikonia> Timmy: contact the author
<verses_> ah I get it :)
<usr13> Timmy: I don't know.  Looks like something we don't need.
<ikonia> Timmy: defragging will not improve the performance
<Nmbr1> verses_: when i was looking for an answer to your question (is it working now?) i found an answer to a question from Equinox3 - and learned something new :)
<wilee-nilee> proprietary, they don;t want us to know, lol
<Timmy> the most important question is, why would it be at the top 10 paid apps in july?
<twig111> How can I get Ubuntu 13.04 to connect automatically to my wireless network on wake from suspend? My wireless network is secured with WPA2 and does not broadcast the ssid. I already have the credentials saved on each machine. Everything is working fine except that when I wake from suspend I have to manually go to the network indicator, select "Connect to hidden wireless network," then select my network, hit connect, and it connects up. Sometimes it also work
<usr13> My question is;  Is apts.ubuntu.com  officially Ubuntu?  (That is the first I've seen of it.)
<ikonia> Timmy: there are very few apps
<feitingen> Timmy: defrag on linux is not so useful because often-used files are kept in cache, and will dramatically increase performance way more than defrag ever can
<ikonia> Timmy: I'd consider asking the author while he feels it important
<ikonia> Timmy: people also buy things without researching
<k1l_> Timmy: because people still got that windows-thinking to defrag their hdd and to download everything from the internet.
<wilee-nilee> Timmy, If it was a true defragger it would say, and use on your windows installs, it is a proprietary fsck you pay for that can be run for free is my guess.
<verses_> Nmbr1, no, I am still searching.... reading some man pages http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/hibernate.conf.5.html  ... don't know if they lead me to what I was expecting out of it
<ActionParsnip> Timmy: no idea what that is but its hilarious
<Nmbr1> verses_: are you wanting to select a screensaver and set when the computer locks?
<Nmbr1> verses_: or did i misread your question?
<Timmy> who is responsible for this question? I would ask the one who manages the apps in software center
<verses_> no, actually ubuntu didn't ask me login credentials after waking up  back from hibernation
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, Needs the "best linux defragger around"
<Qoj> Someone want to help me install unbuntu onto my ultra book
<Qoj> this is my first time
<Pici> Timmy: This is a commercial app in the software center, Ubuntu itself does not create these.
<ikonia> Timmy: you need to ask the app author
<Qoj> Anyone?
<Pici> Timmy: ext3/4 doesn't fragment like ntfs/fat does. You might want to look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Defragmentation
<Nmbr1> verses_: in sytem tools, system settings, brightness and lock, do you have the box "Require my password when waking from suspend" checked?
<wilee-nilee> Qoj, This a dualboot, and if so what is the other OS?
<Timmy> Pici: yes, but someone should manage these things,
<verses_> Nmbr1, yes, it's checked!
<Naughx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defrag#Approach_and_defragmenters_by_file-system_type
<Pici> Timmy: It *is* possible to defrag ext3/4, but like I said, its not needed.
<Nmbr1> verses_: hm... do you have it set to lock when the screen turns off?
<Qoj> wilee-nilee, Windows 8
<Qoj> I have a 64 gb flashdrive ready
<verses_> Nmbr1, yes that too  set on
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Qoj
<ubottu> Qoj: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nmbr1> verses_: by nature suspend should turn the monitor off as there will be no input to the monitor
<Qoj> ?
<Naughx> "Linux ext2, ext3, and ext4: Much like UFS, these filesystems employ allocation techniques designed to keep fragmentation under control at all times."
<Qoj> wildc4rd, what?
<Qoj> wilee-nilee, ?
<Equinox3> Qoj: you are supposed to read that link from ubottu
<wilee-nilee> Qoj, YOU may need this as well, if this is a OEM W8 you have a uefi setup. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Timmy> how can I find the developer/owner of https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/hdd-ranger/ to contact him/her?
<verses_> Nmbr1, we have a great confusion here I guess... ubuntu is not asking me for password after waking up from hibernation ... that's my issue. :)
<Qoj> Woah last time I checked
<Qoj> you didn't have to do all this stuff
<Qoj> Why do I need to do this uefi thing?
<wilee-nilee> Qoj, Read the links, I have a feeling you have never heard of this new partitioning schema.
<Nmbr1> verses_: um... it certainly should if you have those settings as we noted above
<Qoj> I haven't
<Qoj> Like I said, i'm new to this
<Nmbr1> verses_: give me a few minutes and i will see if i can find something
<Pici> Timmy: Thats a good question.  And I have no idea.
<verses_> Nmbr1, thanks
<Qoj> Please save all the jargon and give me simple instructions
<wilee-nilee> Qoj, IF you don't want to mess with it use a virtual.
<Qoj> I do
<Qoj> Just instead of using all these technical terms
<Qoj> explain it
<wilee-nilee> Qoj, There is no simple answer here, the uefi thing is different per manufacturers computers to some extent
<Qoj> I would like to just dual boot through usb 13.04 ubuntu on my laptop
<Qoj> But i've looked into this before
<Qoj> and it never mentioned uefi
<Qoj> Is this new
<Qoj> or something you are recommending
<Nmbr1> verses_: you aren't alone and one person just does it from terminal (it would be simple to make it a shell script) "sudo pm-hibernate; gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<Frogging|work> Is there any way to disable or tone down desktop effects? I remember about 3 years ago there was a section of Appearance settings that allowed you to select "Fancy", some other option, or "None"
<wilee-nilee> Qoj, Without this new setup in windows it is straight forward it is not now, uefi is windows baby in this setting
<auronandace> Qoj: if your computer came with win8 then it uses uefi instead of legacy bios (hence why you were directed to that wiki page)
<Qoj> Ok
<AG0X> heya
<Qoj> all you needed to do was tell me that
<Qoj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> Qoj, If you read the link you would know we don't lead everyone around on a leash.
<mm12> hey wilee-nilee wsup
<verses_> oh Nmbr1 , so we are tricking the machine to force user ask login credentials (using gnome-screensaver-command)  after waking up from hibernation , right? thanks
<verses_> just a two line script, no more hassles .. let me see if it works
<Qoj> wilee-nilee, do I do the "Installing Ubuntu Quickly and Easily via Trial and Error" or "Installing Ubuntu in EFI mode"
<Nmbr1> verses_: still looking - can you paste the output of "cat /etc/default/acpi-support" ?
<Ubuntiv> Need some info regarding the laptop "Lenovo Mini Schoolmate-A14", can't find any useful resources online.
<Frogging|work> Or maybe they removed that option for the same reason that they're spewing utter nonsense about "sophisticated graphical effects that modern desktop users have come to expect."
<wilee-nilee> Frogging|work, You can mess in compiz to change the effects.
<pacaol> Bom dia.
<JC-lynks> bon
<Frogging|work> wilee-nilee: Yeah, but that would involve installing compizconfig or something. I was wondering if the one-click option to turn it off was still around somewhere
<Naughx> That's why I like kde more.
<verses_> Nmbr1, http://pastebin.com/GgStq4dG
<wilee-nilee> Frogging|work, Not that I know of compiz is installed unity is a plugin in it.
<thorus> is there a way to show the current config of the kernel(.config)? in ubuntu12.04
<Frogging|work> Ubuntu has seriously lost its way... The GUI lags my laptop (it's choppy). Where did this whole thing go so wrong...
<jrib> Eagleman: you can reduce it to one, just use "1-7,15-22" for example
<wilee-nilee> pacaol, #ubuntu-pt for Portuguese
<Frogging|work> Anyway, I'll check that option out
<pacaol> Não sei   se estou fazendo a coisa certa: listei a rede, escolhi ubuntuserves e escolhi ubuntu-br-rj. alguém ppode  me orientar?
<jrib> pacaol: escreve: /join #ubuntu-br
<wilee-nilee> Frogging|work, The more you criticize and spout rhetoric your help group gets smaller.
<verses_> Nmbr1, I think the commands you have me should work fine
<verses_> gave*
<pacaol> meu nome está aparecendo na lista ao lado
<Pici> !br | pacaol
<ubottu> pacaol: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jrib> pacaol: neste canal so falamos ingles.  Se tu queres ajuda em portugues, deves ir para o canal #ubuntu-br.  Para entrar la, podes escreevr: /join #ubuntu-br
<Nmbr1> verses_: if the commands will do what you want and you are fine with that great. If not, let's try chaning "ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem" to "ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=standby" restarting and trying suspend
<pacaol> Desculpe vc já havia falado comigo, mas não entendi.
<cjdavies> I'm trying to follow these instructions to get my bluetooth adaptor working, however the install command fails with 'install: target `btusb' is not a directory' --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MedialinkBluetoothAdapterWithAppleMagicTrackpad
<cjdavies> any ideas?
<levengli> Hi Guys, I'm trying to load ubuntu on to my new Asus S56C. I went through the process of safeboot, fastboot and UEFI. While I'm no longer getting the kernel in panic mode, all I am getting is a blank screen
<pacaol> mais esse  não é o ubuntu-br-rj?
<verses_> Nmbr1, the first approach is fine, that is with the command... in fact I made that 2 line script already. Thanks for your time :)
<cfhowlett> !br|pacaol,
<ubottu> pacaol,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Nmbr1> verses_: no problem
<jrib> pacaol: este canal e #ubuntu no Freenode.  Eu ja te disse como tu podes ir para o #ubuntu-br...
<afflicto> Hey all. I seem to have a lot of flickering on youtube and many video applications. 64bit 13.04 with gnome shell and a ATI graphics card. Is this a common problem?
<wilee-nilee> levengli, I assume you have read the uefi wiki, here is more in general. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  It may be that you need nomodeset used from the gui to choose the boot of the live enviroment.
<pacaol> estou vendo na lista a minha esquerda que não vou sair e fazer todo o procedimento..obrigado e mais uma vez desculpe
<Naughx> afflicto; change your refresh rate?
<wilee-nilee> not sure I have not seen the uefi guis
<Naughx> with xrandr
<JC-lynks> kick it
<columb> How do I unzip only 1 file from .zip archive without decompressing everything? Without GUI.
<jrib> columb: unzip file.zip file
<JC-lynks> jrib: only one file contained in zip
<columb> Thanks.
<Naughx> Oh misunderstood.
<agus> hai
<Naughx> hello agus :)
<NK`> hi there
<NK`> I'm having problem with enabling remote loging on my rsyslogd
<NK`> I 've set up my rsyslogconf for udp listening
<NK`> and rsyslogd options in /etc/default
<NK`> but I still can't get rsyslod to listen
<NK`> anyone have an idea/ can help about this ?
<boyoyonglala> hi guys can't figure how to fix boot issues on ubuntu for lenovo z480 .... dual video card nvidia / intel ...
<boyoyonglala> can anyone help me
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, Is the other OS a OEM W8?
 * cfhowlett ... bets $5 on uefi issues ...
<wilee-nilee> lol
<boyoyonglala> no OS on the disk
<AG0X> heya
<afflicto> Naughx: how do I do that? change my refresh rate.
<Naughx> No, it was my bad.
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, Okay did it have W8, do you see where we are going here?
<Naughx> It has nothing to do with your problem
<boyoyonglala> its win7 before @wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, with the live cd get bootrepiar and run the bootinfo summary only and post the url to the generated script.
<boyoyonglala> ubuntu live cd right?
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, Yeah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<boyoyonglala> ok wait i'll do that
<boyoyonglala> ah question
<boyoyonglala> @wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, yeah.
<boyoyonglala> does it matter if im using not the x64 version of ubuntu
<boyoyonglala> since im on 8gb ram
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, in what context?
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, YOu mean to use the too on a 32bit, it is fine.
<boyoyonglala> i mean should i be using the x64 instead of x86?
<wilee-nilee> tool
<boyoyonglala> ahhhh 32bit is fine as well ic
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, yeah, your choice really.
<boyoyonglala> omg i've been on this the whole day T_T
<boyoyonglala> hope the hard disk doesnt fail me
<serviscope_minor> Good afternoon. I have a very odd problem, which seems to be ungooglable. Essentially, I have a 12.04 LTS machine set up as a server. I recently installed the latest updates. It seems that the initrd in the latest upgrade is making it try to mount a root NFS and failing. Booting an older kernel with the older initrd works fine. FWIW, the server does serve up NFS root filing systems to a bunch of diskless PXE machines on a private network interf
<serviscope_minor> ace.
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, boot problems are troubling id you are not used to fixing it, there are other variables that can make it tough, like bits of a erased gpt still there
<wilee-nilee> if*
<serviscope_minor> I believe it's the initrd since it never seems to enter the boot scripts on the main root disk.
<serviscope_minor> (as far as I can tell)
<boyoyonglala> ic sounds tough... im really new on this @wilee
<serviscope_minor> has anyone got any idea why this is happening? I've not seen the like before
<serviscope_minor> The problem is ungooglable (at least to me so far) because it brings up many hits for how to netboot an ubuntu setup, not why a setup might try to netboot by accident.
<boyoyonglala> @wilee would this fix the inconsistent boot
<boyoyonglala> sometimes i can login sometimes i cant
<boyoyonglala> sometimes it just hangs on _
<boyoyonglala> earlier there were some guys helping me telling me about because of graphic card issues
<boyoyonglala> since it has 2 vid cards
<boyoyonglala> nvidia and intel
<adamk> I'm not sure why having two GPUs would cause that particular problem...\
<boyoyonglala> T_T i'm really lost here
<boyoyonglala> of the wifi card aint working now so can't install the boot-repair thingy
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, Ah more info you are actually booting, but the login is a problem, the script does not apply here then, I have no idea whats going on.
<boyoyonglala> banging my head on the wall on this problem T_T
<boyoyonglala> i did not have this problem on my other machines
<boyoyonglala> T_T
<boyoyonglala> i wonder why it's like this on this machine lenovo z480
<wilee-nilee> boyoyonglala, Not a boot problem so be sure to be specific. ;)
<boyoyonglala> is 12.04 lts better than ubuntu 13?
<boyoyonglala> ahhh sorry
<Lanser> adamk: Multiple GPUs causing problems is quite troubling and confusing.
<wilee-nilee> no biggie. ;)
<usr13> serviscope_minor: I would just un-install that last kernel for now.
<ActionParsnip> boyoyonglala: its a matter of opinion. Is red better than blue?
<Lanser> ^
<Lanser> ActionParsnip: I'd go for 13.
<Lanser> Even though, I use ArchLinux.
<boyoyonglala> sorry actionparsnip i did not get that
<ActionParsnip> boyoyonglala: I'd say 12.04 was 'better' simply because of the support length
<ActionParsnip> Lanser: ^
<boyoyonglala> ic
<ActionParsnip> Lanser: 13.04 is only supported til January 2014. Not great for the average user really
<boyoyonglala> thanks for that info parsnip
<boyoyonglala> anythoughts more guys? for this weird sometimes i can boot sometimes i can't?
<usr13> serviscope_minor:  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list   #For the list.
<adamk> Lanser: But there is no reason for his laptop to sometimes let him login and sometimes not simply because it has two GPUs if he's not actually doing something different each time the computer boots up.
<boyoyonglala> its a complete fresh install
<guga_ba> I had the same problem yesterday
<serviscope_minor> usr13: I'm currently booting to the old kernel. I haven't set it as the default because I had to hand edit one of the grub DO NOT EDIT files. The reason for that was that GRUB seemed to always set a screen mode that none of mu monitors could cope with so I had to boot up an install disk and tweak the grub config by hand to get a text mode boot to see what was going wrong.
<serviscope_minor> usr13: thanks, I'll nuke it when I'm next there. Seems a peculiar problem though. Has me scratching my head a bit. If no one's seen it before, then I'll break open the initrd and see what's going on.
<usr13> serviscope_minor: That's interesting.  Basically, it is just a grub problem.  Hummm... Looks to me like a bug-report might be in order. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<usr13> serviscope_minor: You have thin-client setup?
<ollasm> salut
<ollasm> pgrep mon_prg ne retourne rien
<ollasm> alors que pidof mon_prg return un pid
<ollasm> comment celà s'explique?
<cfhowlett> !fr|ollasm,
<ubottu> ollasm,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fastputty> dump question, if i got 5000GB, what would be the average mb/sec to not exceed it?
<boyoyonglala> and to add
<boyoyonglala> when booting the LIVE CD
<boyoyonglala> it sometimes stucks on _
<boyoyonglala> as well
<Ohga> hi. I am using the -X arg for tar. I want to exclude the "dynmap" directory in the root of the source directory, but not any other files or directories with that name..
<Ohga> what pattern do I need?
<serviscope_minor> usr13: the server is the thing failing to boot. It has a bunch of thin clients hanging off it on a private network. When the server boots, the thin clients all come up OK.
<serviscope_minor> usr13: I looked at what grub was passing to the kernel and it seemed pretty reasonable. I can try and diff the boot lines for the different kernel versions.
<Sebkirller> Hey chat. Can someone help me on how i can remove a program that crashes my pc?
<cfhowlett> !details|Sebkirller,
<ubottu> Sebkirller,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jagst3r15> are the non-LTS releases beta?
<elgaton> Hi all, trying to install OpenDKIM from precise-backports on Ubuntu Server 12.04, "sudo apt-get install opendkim/precise-backports" tells me: "E: Release 'precise-backports' for 'opendkim' was not found". Backports repo is enabled in sources.list and the package is indeed in that repo (checked on packages.ubuntu.com). Any ideas?
<serviscope_minor> usr13: but good point. I'll file a bug report when I figure out something sensible to say. Also, debugging is a pain, since the server is in use.
<cfhowlett> Jagst3r15, no they are fully stable releases, but NOT supported for 3 - 5 years as LTS releases are
<Sebkirller> I have lately install a power save application from ubuntu software center but after the installation my computer shut down and now refuses to boot anymore. I am usin ubuntu 13
<Jagst3r15> cfhowlett but sometimes they lack complete features
<Jagst3r15> the LTS releases seem to be more complete
<Ohga> oh, figured it out..
<Jagst3r15> non-lts seem to contain features that are only like half done
<cfhowlett> Jagst3r15, good reasons to use LTS only then
<Jagst3r15> like the lens thing
<Jagst3r15> they were not finished with it
<Jagst3r15> so they push back
<Lanser> Jagst3r15: People still use Ubuntu 9 these days?
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, what program?
<Jagst3r15> Lanser?
<Lanser> Ubuntu 9 was the best distro of the Ubuntu series, I believe.
<Jagst3r15> I use 12.04 sir
<Lanser> If you want to have the ability to entirely customize your distro the way you want: get Ubuntu 9 (or archlinux)
<utfans05> isnt 9 EoL?
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, don't realy remember the name and can't find it wirh my live usb
<Jagst3r15> 9 is not eol, its completely dead
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, well that does make it ... pretty darn difficult to fix then
<utfans05> EoL=no support....
<Sebkirller> yeah...
<Jagst3r15> oh
<Jagst3r15> smae thing then xD
<Jagst3r15> same*
<wilee-nilee> 9 is in the pasture decomposing
<utfans05> true
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, If you are on ubuntu could you maybe lookup the app for me?
<elgaton> Nevermind, seems to be missing from all mirrors.
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, give me more details and I'll try ...
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, Okay I seachs for "Power save" and the checket "Show technical items" And the I belive i got 12 ratings
<wachpwnski> If I install 9.10 can I upgrade to 12.04?
<Lanser> wachpwnski: surely.
<wachpwnski> how do I do that? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<auronandace> wachpwnski: 9.10 is no longer supported
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski, there is no upgrade route from 9.10 to 12.04.  just install 12.04 directly
<wachpwnski> I only have an install for 9.10 server
<wachpwnski> I want to go to 12.*'
<wachpwnski> So if I install 9.10, I can just do dist-upgrade to 12.04 right?
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski, nope.    no no no
<AG0X> need some help here please, configuring munin, i got the graphics but got no data inside, any tips ?
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski, download the 12.04 iso and install it
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, powernap?
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, Hmm no I don't think so. It has 4 and a half stars I belive
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, sorry, not seeing it.
<Sebkirller> Darn
<Sebkirller> Could I maybe remove the latest installed with my live usb?
<AG0X> need some help here please, configuring munin, got no data on the graphics, any tips please!
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, so you installed this thing and now no boot at all?  What other behavior?
<cfhowlett> !details|agox
<ubottu> agox: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, Well when I have entered my decryption password like normaly it just comes up with a lot of text and won't get any further.
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, can you boot into recovery mode?
<AG0X> using munin with ajenti, have configured it like the munin tuturial said, like ajenti said, i have the graphics on ajenti but i don t have any data on the graphics nor errors on munin logs. using ubuntu server 12.04
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, Sorry I'm kinda new to linux, so how can I boot into recovery?
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, wait 1
<nimesh> does anyone know of a good screen and voice recorder for low end laptops with low cpu usage
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, what?
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, one minute
<darghor> ag0x, did you have check the munin faq? They have some information about this issue
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, okay
<AG0X> darghor: my munin-check is ok
<AG0X> no problem on it every permissions are ok
<cfhowlett> Sebkirller, see the following http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/09/recover-lost-passwords-in-ubuntu-12-04-recovery-mode/
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, okay ty
<nimesh> does anyone know of a good screen and voice recorder with low cpu usage
<usr13> nimesh: I just use recordmydesktop  I dono
<darghor> AG0X, do you have any plugin on /etc/opt/munin/plugins (or on your installation path, of course) ?
<Sebkirller> cfhowlett, Just give me a min
<anonee> hello roomies, using the GNOME 3.4 in fallback mode, I wanna modify the panel icons alone, which files should I alter?
<darghor> AG0X Another tip, is ran 'munin-node-configure --shell | sh -x' to check the symlinks.. (remember to do a restart on munin service after this)
<AG0X> darghor: i am checking evey configuration one by one
<AG0X> every*
<doodles> Nimesh: i use kazam
<ActionParsnip> anonee: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<leemes> hi guys, I just asked on the qt channel and have been redirected to you. I currently am using qt5 from the ppa "canonical-qt5-edgers". It seems like it's outdated and you have a new ppa. Is it true and if yes, which is it? thx
<wilee-nilee> anonee, this video might be helpful. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyd5kiGPmbE
<ActionParsnip> leemes: i suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<auronandace> leemes: we don't support ppas here
<wilee-nilee> icons I'm  not sure
<faLUCE> hello. I have two monitors on the same pc, with ubuntu (12.10). Is it possible to set two different displays for them? I want a "terminal" display for monitor 1 and a desktop display for monitor 2
<Ace[Laptop]> hey, does anyone know of an minimal installation method (a la mini.iso) that supports UEFI booting?
<Ace[Laptop]> like, is there a way to override the ubuntu-desktop install to do a minimal install instead?
<BluesKaj> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj> Ace[Laptop],^
<usr13> faLUCE: Depends on your display adapter and the driver software it uses.
<Sebkirller> Hey Ubuntu chat can anyone help me with this error screen when I boot my computer https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31289715/IMG_20130718_165528.jpg
<Ace[Laptop]> BluesKaj, "ote: While the mini ISO is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode."
<Ace[Laptop]> BluesKaj, hence, my original question
<anonee> ActionParsnip I'm so sorry, disconnected :(
<adamk> Sebkirller: Your wireless drivers are crashing your kernel.
<chrisan> I have a local development VM of 12.04 LTS, I'd like to disable sudo passwords.  via `sudo visudo` I entered `chris   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL` however after relogging I still get prompted for a pw, is there another place this gets enforced?
<Sebkirller> adamk, Uhm do you might know a way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> anonee: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<anonee> ActionParsnip it's Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> chrisan: that is not a good idea
<usr13> Sebkirller: You might try memtest
<anonee> ActionParsnip and using GNOME Classic 3.4
<ActionParsnip> chrisan: unless you want zero security in your OS
<adamk> Sebkirller: Test your memory and try a different kernel.
<BluesKaj> ok Ace[Laptop]
<adamk> Sebkirller: Preferably a kernel that isn't tainted.
<chrisan> ActionParsnip: its a local dev box, nothing connects to it
<ActionParsnip> chrisan: does it connect to the web?
<usr13> Sebkirller: I may be on the wrong track, looks like adamk has an idea that may be more relevent.
<ActionParsnip> anonee: the icons are set in the .desktop file for the app in /usr/share/applications
<Sebkirller> adamk, Well I just install ubuntu a week ago so not realy familiar with kernels. Also recovery isn't working on my laptop :/
<Ace[Laptop]> BluesKaj, from what I can tell, the closest option I have available right now is an ubuntu-server iso when I then "de-server" before I start the rest of my install
<chrisan> ActionParsnip: only via apt-get to install/upgrade, and if somehow the primary repo of ubuntu gets infected I can delete the vm and restart a new one
<adamk> usr13: Your advice is good in this case. memory faults can cause all sorts of problems, including  kernel panics.
<Sebkirller> usr13; okay I'll try :-)
<Ace[Laptop]> Anyone else have an ideas as to how to do a minimal UEFI install?
<papabur> I am having some issues with RepetierHost staying connected to my 3d printer on Ubuntu 12.04
<papabur> seems to break the connection mid-print
<usr13> adamk: Ok, well, didn't know for sure, but I've seen lots of RAM problems, so...
<papabur> http://pastebin.com/XxaxXyBi
<BluesKaj> Ace[Laptop],is there no uefi mode option to install with the mini ?
<anonee> ActionParsnip it's now more difficult
<Ace[Laptop]> BluesKaj, see link you pointed me at, the NOTE right above "32-bit PC (x86)"
<rybeau40> 13.04 uses unit as well right?
<rybeau40> Unity
<saiarcot895> rybeau40: yes
<rybeau40> do people still use that interface on a desktop or swap out unless it's on a mobile?
<BluesKaj> Ace[Laptop], url ? must have been someone else '
<holstein> rybeau40: 13.04 is the release.. main ubuntu uses unity.. there are other options.. xubuntu 13.04, or just 13.04 running whatever software you choose, if that is unity or not
<Ace[Laptop]> BluesKaj, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD the "Note:" at the end of the introduction
<hadifarnoud> when I ssh to my ubuntu box, I get ^[[A^[[B^[[C^[[D for arrow keys
<rybeau40> Just using the LTS 12.04 right now
<basiclas-> hey guys, which was the last version of ubuntu before the integrated amazon advertising? I want to upgrade to the version just before that
<papabur> Anyone might know whats causing this: http://pastebin.com/XxaxXyBi
<rosco_y> basiclas-: I think you can turn the advertising off, but I never saw it in 12.04 LTS
<papabur> im running a 3d printer through repetierhost and this error happens randomly
<basiclas-> ah ok , that's what i'm running now ^ ^
<BluesKaj> oh the factoid , yeah , I didn't really look at it Ace[Laptop]
<rybeau40> Would you recommend just 12.04 for newer Ubuntu users or another flavor of Ubuntu?
<saiarcot895> basiclas-: there's a setting in 13.04 that allows you to turn online results off
<holstein> basiclas-: why not use use the most recent without the packages you want to avoid?
<Ace[Laptop]> BluesKaj, so, looking for an alternate method of getting a minimal install going
<holstein> basiclas-: xubuntu has no amazon lense, if you dont want it
<basiclas-> holstein: ok thanks, im not super linux-literate, but ill give it a go. Would i remove the packages post-install?
<holstein> rybeau40: 12.04 is LTS.. i recommend the LTS if you want LTS.. 13.04 is more recent.. i recommend that if you want more recent
<rybeau40> doesn't matter I suppose since I'm only using it via VM
<holstein> basiclas-: you can.. but, xubuntu for example wouldnt have it by default
<hadifarnoud> when I ssh to my ubuntu box, I get ^[[A^[[B^[[C^[[D for arrow keys. how can I fix it?
<holstein> !patience |  hadifarnoud
<ubottu> hadifarnoud: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rosco_y> basiclas-: http://lifehacker.com/5953180/how-to-remove-amazon-ads-from-ubuntu-1210
<rantic> hadifarnoud: What're you remoting in with?
<hadifarnoud> rantic: yes. SSH
<rantic> hadifarnoud: I mean what are remoting in with in terms of an applicaton ... Putty for example?
<hadifarnoud> ubottu: gotta
<basiclas-> holstein: I might just jump right in with crunchbang, as i want to play with network tools :)
<bushcat>  i have installed OS4 and not sure what firmware i need for wireless
<rantic> application*
<hadifarnoud> rantic: OSX terminal
<badserii> Hello. I want to do `tail -$variable somefile`, but the variable is not interpolated. Anyone knows a solution?
<rantic> bushcat: me neither
<holstein> basiclas-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash
<localh0st> Hello. Is there any chance to do dist upgrade with removing all conf files? I mean I want make my system clean like after dist installation
<holstein> basiclas-: the reason to "jump to crunchbang" is to use crunchbang.. the same networking tools are in the ubuntu repos
<hadifarnoud> rantic: its fine when I ssh to any other server. I assume it's my ubuntu bash profile?
<afflicto_> Hey all
<rosco_y> localh0st: why not just do a dist install?
<holstein> basiclas-: i have default ubuntu 12.04 installed, and actually use openbox and most of the default configs from crunchbang
<afflicto_> Can you guys see me?..
<saiarcot895> badserii: with the - in there?
<basiclas-> afflicto_: yurp
<rosco_y> afflicto_: :)
<rantic> hadifarnoud: It sounds like you don't have a default shell set, is this ubuntu server?
<holstein> afflicto_: if you have a support question, ask
<hadifarnoud> rantic: yep
<badserii> saiarcot895, let's say $variable is 300. I want to do tail -300. How to put variable in there?
<rosco_y> I'm using 13.04, and every time I boot I need to open up my unity-tweak-tool and reset my preferences--does anyone know how to make this more prermanent?
<afflicto_> ok good xD I'm stuck! I installed System Monitor extension for gnome shell and it froze my screen. so I did CTRL+ALT+F2 and hopped on IRC on IRSSI. I can't restart my PC I'll lose stuff. what do I do? xD
<holstein> !info unity-tweak-tool
<localh0st> rosco_y: i've got windows installed on the other partition, I wont loose access to. Im afraid about mbr and problems with GRUB
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration manager for Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.4ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 414 kB, installed size 2139 kB
<rantic> hadifarnoud: Can you usermod -s /path/to/shell username
<saiarcot895> badserii: first, make sure the variable is set
<holstein> rybeau40: i havent tried that tool.. what is not persisting?
<saiarcot895> badserii: second, if that doesn't work, try -''$VARIABLE
<rantic> hadifarnoud: More than likely you'd want /bin/bash, but i don't know your preferences
<badserii> saiarcot895, let me try, thanks
<Bushmaster> is there anyone who can help me with wireless connectvity issue
<usr13> Bushmaster: Sure
<basiclas-> holstein: oh nice! i may do that also. How is the switch from unity to openbox? like flipping a switch?
<rosco_y> localh0st: ic.  You can pick which partition you want to install to when you do a dist install, and manually tweak grub after, but I'm not a fan of the new grub
<hadifarnoud> rantic: I'm confused
<afflicto_> I guess what I need is to disable that extension somehow. But I dno how. Is there a #gnomeshell channel on freenode?
<holstein> Bushmaster: share your hardware information and *exactly* what is going on
<hadifarnoud> rantic: when I type bash, it's fixed
<rantic> hadifarnoud: open a terminal on your Ubuntu Server or SSH, and type usermod -s /bin/bash username
<holstein> basiclas-: its like choosing at login
<Bushmaster> holstein,  hold on
<basiclas-> ah yeh i remember now
<rosco_y> thanks holstein
<localh0st> rosco_y: me too, I know this new one makes issues with configuration itself
<rantic> hadifarnoud: Replacing username with the account you remote in with
<hadifarnoud> cheers rantic
<rantic> hadifarnoud: Everything is OK nwo/
<rantic> now*
<badserii> saiarcot895, worked with -"$VARIABLE"
<badserii> thanks!
<Bushmaster> holstein, 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<saiarcot895> badserii: you're welcome
<rosco_y> localh0st: it is possible though, I hacked my way through that kind of problem once, using google in one hand and vi in the other
<holstein> !broadcom | Bushmaster
<ubottu> Bushmaster: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<basiclas-> holstein: for general stability should update to latest ubuntu before modding? Or just reinstall 12.04. (Im reinstalling anyway because i screwed up some files)
<holstein> basiclas-: i wire up to internet and install "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<rantic> Does anyone know if the amazon shopping lens is enabled by default in the upcoming 13.10?
<hadifarnoud> yes rantic :)
<holstein> basiclas-: "stability" is not really the reason to choose.. it can be this simple.. 13.04 is newer than 12.04.. 12.04 is supported much longer.. do you want newer pacakges? or a longer support term?
<Bushmaster> hold on ubottu
<basiclas-> holstein: thanks, 12.04 it is then
<holstein> rantic: AFAIK, its enabled in unity .. ubuntu is really the entire community and group of official distros, where the amazon lense is only part of the one flavour
<Eslu> Hey, this isn't exactly ubuntu related but whats the best option here for best 3d performance? I've added xorg-edgers ppa for latest drivers, but choosing the right one is mind boggeling
<Eslu> sec getting photo
<Gh0sT> Does anyone know a decent spreadsheet program to emulate MS office? I have Kingsoft office atm, but when I click the "print" macro button that I need to use, nothing happens
<usr13> holstein: Sometimes older is more stable, not always, but sometimes.
<Eslu> http://i.imgur.com/GdcLgZq.png
<holstein> Eslu: "best" is a matter of opinion and use case, and hardware support.. ppa's are not officialy supported
<Gh0sT> macro buttons dont even show up in libre :/
<Eslu> use case would be games
<usr13> Gh0sT: libreoffice is good.
<holstein> yes, like usr13 says.. "older" is not always stable.. its just about the support term vs fresher pacakges
<holstein> not always "more" stable
<Gh0sT> Yeah, but the buttons don't even show up in libre office. they show up in kingsoft, but are unclickable
<Gh0sT> lol
 * holstein likes libreoffice
<holstein> Gh0sT: are you creating or opening an already existing document?
<saiarcot895> holstein: thing is, as per errors.ubuntu.com, the LTS is marginally more stable than 12.10 or 13.04
<Ace[Laptop]> saiarcot895, this is bug I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/964270
<rosco_y> I think it happens on a case-by-case basis, but I'm finding 13.04 to be more stable than 12.04 LTS
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 964270 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu forgets keyboard shortcuts after a restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> Gh0sT: you can ask for a friendlier format from the creator
<usr13> Gh0sT: I've used openoffice and libreoffice quite a bit, and supported others with it and I don't find anything lacking.
<Gh0sT> opening an existing document holstein, it is something required for a timesheet
<holstein> saiarcot895: but why? because its more stable? or supported longer?
<holstein> saiarcot895: had longer to look at the code, and bugs? or becuase its the LTS with more manpower on it?
<Gh0sT> and we have to use the "print button" macro to print it out... but  libre office is missing all of the buttons, and kingsoft just makes them unclickable :S
<Gh0sT> I'll just have to use windows in a VM i think
<holstein> im just saying, i dont choose 12.04 because its more stable.. i choose it becuase its supported longer
<holstein> 13.04 is not a "testing" release
<saiarcot895> holstein: no idea. For all I know, it could be because the users on 12.04 don't use other packages as much and instead use the default packages and skew the numbers down
<holstein> saiarcot895: thats possible, as well
<saiarcot895> holstein: I take that back
<saiarcot895> holstein: 12.10 is lower than 12.04
<usr13> Gh0sT: What do you mean the "print button"?
<Gh0sT> One, second.
<usr13> Gh0sT: (Just because it is different, does not mean it is broken.)
<Gh0sT> Yeah, but I've tried a few things on getting it to work.
<compdoc> 12.04 works better than 12.10. But the newer releases seem good
<usr13> Gh0sT: Getting what to work?
<Gh0sT> We are not supposed to print it out using the file -> print method, instead there is a macro button for printing
<rantic> I'm just not  a fan of the send my data by default policy
<usr13> Gh0sT: I just use Ctrl-p mostly
<Gh0sT> Yeah but it is a timesheet for a university, so they have this special format it needs to be printed in
<usr13> Gh0sT: But what is wrong with file -> print ?
<holstein> compdoc: "better" is a matter of opinion, and a piece of hardware that is supported in 12.10 and not in 12.04 by default would change that opinion quickly for some users
<Gh0sT> which is why they provide a print button within the spreadsheet
<usr13> Gh0sT: What format is that?
<Gh0sT> the document is .xlsm
<Gh0sT> usr I will PM you
<holstein> Gh0sT: you will need to do what they require then.. or ask for something that will work more "generically"
<zekoZeko> is there a way to print a list of installed packages in a specific section (for instance games)?
<saiarcot895> usr13: I think he means it's the university requirements, and they might do some formatting before printing
<usr13> Gh0sT: I guess I'd have to see.. ok
<saiarcot895> zekoZeko: I think the Ubuntu Software Center can do that
<compdoc> holstein, 12.10 was screwed up, and Im not the only person to think so
<rantic> It was rushed :P
<anders_> I think 13.04 is a vast improvement.
<nimesh_> i need urgent help after installed ubuntu my laptop fan has stopped
<holstein> compdoc: sure, but in your statement is my only point .. the word "thinks".. why did you think that? the desktop? unity? it was early then...
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: 12.10 was ok, raring seems beter but with 4 months support
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: 4 months less support
<holstein> im just saying, the non-LTS releases are not "development" releases.. they are meant to be, and are as stable as possible
<holstein> some are going to be "better" than others.. or preferred.. and the LTS's are usually tailored to be more "stable".. but i wouldnt say that 12.10 was tailored to be less stable
<nimesh_> i need urgent help after installed ubuntu my laptop fan has stopped
<holstein> nimesh_: please dont repeat
<nimesh_> the cpu will fail i need help
<anonee> ActionParsnip please take a look at this, these are the icons that I wanna change, and btw if there's anyone in the room who can tell the name of this (unknown) icon set it would be even better. http://imageshack.com/my/albums/vJXF
<nimesh_> or will burn out
<holstein> nimesh_: what do i do? remove the hard drives and anything else that can be damaged, and test.. carefully
<saiarcot895> anonee: you might need to make a shareable link
<rantic> anonee: That's redirecting me to imageshack.us,not sure if I'm the only one
<holstein> nimesh_: if you have bad hardware, you will need to replace it.. operating systems cant compensate for bad/damaged fans
<nimesh_> it work in xp but not in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> anonee: link doesnt work here dude, just goes to the main imageshack page
<holstein> nimesh_: it?
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: your CPU will clock down or tun off to save itself. Its 2013, CPUs have failsafes to make them not burn out
<holstein> nimesh_: could be the fan is just not needed in the ubuntu install.. is it getting hot?
<anonee> the (unknown) ones http://imageshack.com/a/img194/6163/gw42.png
<nimesh_> it's from 2002/03
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<anonee> AwOkenWhite (current theme) http://imageshack.com/a/img6/5848/jr11.png
<nimesh_> No LSB modules are available.
<anonee> Ubuntu mono dark (not bad, but I think the first looks better) http://imageshack.com/a/img35/4310/1og1.png
<ActionParsnip> anonee: looks fine to me, what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: and the rest....
<nimesh_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric i know it is not supported but ?
<holstein> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: Oneiric is no longer supported in any way
<holstein> nimesh_: upgrade to 12.04 or 13.04
<nimesh_> i know this
<saiarcot895> nimesh_: is there any reason you can't upgrade to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: I suggest you either upgrade to Precise online, or a clean install of Precise from scratch
<nimesh_> it randomly turn off
<holstein> nimesh_: it?
<nimesh_> so the install could fail
<holstein> nimesh_: 11.10 is EOL
<nimesh_> i have a fan on full blast next to me to keep it cool
<nimesh_> what is EOL
<holstein> nimesh_: end of life.. no support
<Gilligan94> is there any other IRC channels for WINE other than WINEHQ? noone is active there and I'm seeking support
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: its not supported, no community support, no packages for updates. Nothing
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: Think of EOL like the support for Windows 98
<holstein> nimesh_: you are on your own in 11.10, and if you are having issues with it, i suggest upgrading to 12.04 or 13.04 for support
<nimesh_> so its upgrade or laptop gone
<Guest64715> i made a mistake and flashed ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus without backing up the android image. how can i get android back on the phone?
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: 'gone' in what way?
<holstein> nimesh_: this it the operating system we are talking about.. not the hardware
<nimesh_> i have no windows disks
<nimesh_> ubuntu took xp off the boot list
<anonee> ActionParsnip as u can see, the AwOken Icons are blurred and look like someone drew them with chalk, while these http://imageshack.com/a/img194/6163/gw42.png are sharp and beautiful, this is the case only for these tray icons but when it comes to the rest of the system, AwOkenWhite look better here.... the questions are: 1. anyone can tell the name of the icon set in this link?  2. how can I manually change these tray icons?
<holstein> nimesh_: its literally this simple, friend.. 11.10 is no supported anymore.. so you need ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest64715: how is this an ubuntu issue?
<nimesh_> ok i will do the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> anonee: ten contact the theme developer
<Frogging|work> nimesh_: What is the problem you are having?
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: then the laptop isn't gone, just because you have no windows disks
<holstein> Guest93057: i would ask the phone manufacturer.. or try an android support venue.. this is for ubuntu support.. thanks
<nimesh_> the cpu fan dosn't work
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: XP has less than 300 days support left itself, I wouldnt bother with it
<nimesh_> it worked yesterday
<holstein> nimesh_: get an ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 live CD
<ActionParsnip> nimesh_: install Precise, wipe the old OS out and see how it runs
<nimesh_> i have one preped
<Frogging|work> Wait guys, why exactly would upgrading Ubuntu fix a problem like that?
<holstein> nimesh_: if you have bad hardware, software wont fix that
<nimesh_> it worked yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: later kernel, drivers, xorg, loads of stuff
<anonee> ActionParsnip I don't think this is possible, thank you for the effort anyway.
<rantic> Guest93057: You should really try to prepare for events like this in the future. I'll throw this link out but that's about as far as support goes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<basiclas-> current difference between latest ubuntu and xubuntu? bloat and GUI?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: its also required if community support is desired
<ActionParsnip> basiclas-: default applications, desktop and window manager
<Frogging|work> ActionParsnip: How long have you been here, btw? I remember asking for support in 2010 and you helped me :)
<nimesh_> i am testing my live usb now
<holstein> basiclas-: they GUI's are different.. that is all.. xfce instead of unity.. other differences of course
<ActionParsnip> Frogging|work: on ubuntu since 2007, but Linux since 2002 or so....
<ActionParsnip> holstein: you can run Unity in XFCE, XFCE replaces Gnome in Xubuntu
<rantic> it should also be noted that Xubuntu looks disgusting out of the box and requires severe tweaking to stop the retinas from bleeding
<basiclas-> lol ok
<basiclas-> i was going to xubuntu, then openbox if not satisfie
<columb> Is it possible to install ubuntu from ubuntu to other drive?
<holstein> ActionParsnip: xfce was always in xubuntu...
<th0r> rantic, you have some interesting opinions
<Frogging|work> Why is there an Amazon link by default in the Unity hotbar? Corporate sponsorship?
<holstein> ActionParsnip: unity replaced gnome2, though gnome is still in the repos
<holstein> Frogging|work: sure.. money. clicks.. linksbacks.. would you like to remove it? or run another DE?
<columb> And is there any ubuntu build with latest linux kernel?
<rantic> th0r: I just can't stand ugly defaults .. like the choice to have a dark blue background with grey text for the terminal.
<Frogging|work> Eh, I can remove it. Just curious about why they put it there :)
<holstein> columb: ubuntu is not a rolling release
<rantic> columb: You could grab the ubuntu 13.10 daily released, but you can always upgrade to the latest kernel in any release yourself
<rantic> columb: May I ask why you need the latest kernel?
<Frogging|work> Is Canonical for-profit or?
<rantic> Frogging|work: Yes
<columb> Some various ext4  optimisations.
<holstein> Frogging|work: its a company, yes.. ubuntu is the community.. and you, as a community member can opt out.. would you like to?
<holstein> !nounity | Frogging|work
<ubottu> Frogging|work: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nimesh_> when i do the upgrade will my pakages stay on the system
<Frogging|work> nimesh_: AFAIK. yes
<holstein> Frogging|work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash
<Frogging|work> Except the ones that aren'ts upported anymore
<Pici> !adlens | Frogging|work, holstein
<ubottu> Frogging|work, holstein: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<nimesh_> ok
<holstein> Pici: thanks
<Pici> np
<jdale> hi all
<nimesh_> i will do the upgrade and tell you the situation after
<nimesh_> see ya
<holstein> nimesh_: good luck!
<Frogging|work> Good luck
<nimesh_> thnz
<rantic> you and I both know he probably won't make it back here
<rantic> poor little nimesh
<Frogging101> heh, why's that?
<rantic> I just have a feeling .... something will go awry
<holstein> rantic: i just hope its not hardware issue that damages the CPU and/or hard drive..
<rantic> holstein: Well he is smart enough to realize the fan stopped and that damage can be done so I don't _think_ he'll continue to use 11.04 until it's resolved.
<Frogging101> I still don't know how upgrading software could do anything to fix a stopped fan
<holstein> Frogging101: its just that 11.10 is not supported
<rantic> Frogging101: because a lot of that software interacts with hardware
<twig111> How can I get Ubuntu 13.04 to connect automatically to my wireless network on wake from suspend? My wireless network is secured with WPA2 and does not broadcast the ssid. I already have the credentials saved on each machine. Everything is working fine except that when I wake from suspend I have to manually go to the network indicator, select "Connect to hidden wireless network," then select my network, hit connect, and it connects up. Sometimes it also work
<Frogging101> I thought stuff like fans were handled by a much lower-level software layer than the OS
<zekoZeko> saiarcot895: thanks for that, but i need a list i can import/install on another computer. something along the lines of dpkg --get-selections, but only for packages from a specific section.
<holstein> Frogging101: can be, but you cant ask the user to even upgrade the packages if the OS is EOL
<snuggl> Frogging101: it is, but that software is controllabe by the OS
<rantic> Frogging101: you can control fan speed and operation through a subset of packages and lm-sensors etc
<zekoZeko> saiarcot895: neverming, I already did it the hard way (loop over the list of installed packages, do dpkg -p package on each and if they're in section games, write the package name out.
<wolrah> twig111: thats probably for security, so your laptop isnt broadcasting asking for your hidden ssid every time it wakes
<wolrah> which is the usual flaw with hiding ssid
<wolrah> dont bother hiding it if its wpa2
<wolrah>  there is zero security benefit
<twig111> wolrah: it connected automatically on 12.10. So maybe it's a new feature and not a bug.
<wolrah> anyone who can break wpa2 can paasively monitor wifi and sees your network anyways
<rantic> You also lose the ability to publicly broadcast something funny like "Surveillance Van 12" to neighbors
<usr13> twig111: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189548/wifi-cant-connect-after-suspend
<twig111> wolrah: I've gathered that there isn't any real security benefit to keeping the ssid hidden. I guess I'll unhide it and see if that fixes the problem.
<usr13> twig111: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19171/slow-wireless-reconnect-after-suspend
<twig111> usr13: this is not my problem. It connects fine and stays connected, it just doesn't do it automatically
<columb> I purchased ssd recently and would like to move my  system to it (farewell, wubi). Is it possible to make from my current system? Without CD/DVD/sticks?
<wolrah> for some reason the myth that hiding the ssid or using mac filtering actually helps anything persists
<Jagst3r15> is a new icon theme ever landing in ubuntu?
<twig111> wolrah: well I read it on the internetz, sooooo...:)
<usr13> twig111: lspci | pastebinit  #Show us.
<wigums> im running 12.04 and even though i have wireless turned off in that icon in upper right of screen everytime my neighbor turns on his 4g hotspot it still supersedes my wired connection, what am i missing? i dont even have my wireless card configured in networking app
<twig111> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887998/
<rantic> Jagst3r15: I saw a few posts in bug reporting that changes are expected to unify the look between ubuntu and ubuntu touch, but i imagine it would be a touch up as opposed to a new theme
<zeref> ost ppa found in config
<zeref> hi guys, i'm trying to upload a package to my ppa, from a debian machine, but i keep getting a: No host ppa found in config
<zeref> the ppa section in the dput.cf file looks like the dput.cf on my ubuntu machine.
<Guest67563> Hello, had anyone here tried coding objective-c on Geany?
<wigums> and i have disabled wireless
<rantic> Guest67563: How is that Ubuntu related?
<Frogging101> rantic: Are you serious? That is exactly what dragged Windows 8 down.
<holstein> zeref: im not sure where to go for official ppa support
<Frogging101> Trying to create a UI that's good for touch and running it on a desktop.
<rantic> Frogging101: Serious about what?
<zeref> hi guys, i'm trying to upload a package to my ppa, from a debian machine, but i keep getting a: No host ppa found in  config
<Frogging101> About them unifying the look between ubuntu and ubuntu touch
<rantic> Frogging101: The entire reason Mark Shuttleworth refuses to allow people to move the dash on the left side is because of this.
<wolrah> twig111: not meant to be an attack on you, enough theoretically trustworthy places repeat that junk that I can't blame anyone for believing it
<rantic> Frogging101: The plan is that the phone, tablet and desktop version of ubuntu look and behave almost identical
<usr13> twig111: Use a wireless bridge
<rantic> Frogging101: If it makes you feel better at all, it's like the unity interface suffers the same usability problems that Windows 8 does.
<rantic> so it's already in a better spot
<rantic> not like*
<usr13> twig111: I dont even see your WiFi device listed in the output of lspci  What is it?
<zeref> the ppa section in the dput.cf file looks like the dput.cf on my ubuntu machine.
<twig111> wolrah: theoretically, hiding the ssid could prevent some opportunistic attacks, for example in a rural area where the neighbor kid never thought to look for any nearby hidden networks but now he sees it and starts messing around.
<usr13> twig111: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<rantic> usr13: It might be USB, ask him to lsusb
<wolrah> twig111: but if it's WPA2, he can't do that.  If he's capable of breaking WPA2, I'm sure he was already aware of Kismet
<sintrix2> does 12.04 have cifs-utils by default?
<twig111> usr13: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<francisbea> hi
<rantic> Anyone capable of "hacking" a wireless network would be searching for hidden networks in the first place, or use tools that display them regardless
<Frogging101> rantic: True. But I'd still like to know how he could think this is a good idea... Phones and tablets are a totally different world from desktop computers. Interface-wise they're not even on the same plane of existence.
<usr13> twig111: Oh yea, I see it.
<twig111> wolrah: right, unless you did something else stupid like used a weak password.
<usr13> wolrah: twig111 I think we are all a bit too paranoid.  I'd just turn off encryption and let it show the essid
<rantic> Frogging101: I don't like it either ... I can see how unity translats to a tablet for sure ... the phone would be tricky as well.
<wolrah> rantic: I disagree on unity's usability vs. Win8.  I can at least tolerate Win8, but Unity is so bad I avoided booting to Ubuntu unless I needed Linux for something until I found Cinnamon
<usr13> wolrah: twig111 There's a lot more chances of malicious attacts on the internet, (rather than on your LAN from a neighbor).
<daleus> question on NFS shares, when mounting using "mount -t nfs ..." how do I specify that the mounted folder can be readable by all rather than just-root?
<wolrah> usr13: totally agreed there, unless you're in an apartment complex
<holstein> wolrah: ubuntu is not unity.. you can use any other DE you like..
<rantic> wolrah: I believe from the perspective of the average person, they'll better navigate and use Ubuntu Unity over Windows 8 Metro. but who knows
<holstein> wolrah: main ubuntu ships unity by default, but you can use whatever you prefer
<wolrah> when I lived out in the boonies I used to keep my wireless wide open.  If you could see it you were already on my property, so who cares
<Naughx> yeah, kubuntu doesn't use unity
<francisbea> hi everybody
<francisbea> How can I make a USB bootable?
<wolrah> holstein: I know, but I prefer GNOME-style environments and it was a pain in the ass to get rid of all the Unity stuff without going KDE or other
<francisbea> if it has Ubuntu on it
<DarkDex> hey anyone know how to link a css stylesheet to an index page? i've got <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="cssstylesheet.css"/> set up but there's no change when viewing in browser..
<rantic> francisbea: You've already formatted a USB for Ubuntu and now you can't use it on your computer?
<usr13> wolrah: I have neighbors on either side and across the street that might hack into my network, so what.  I doubt that they will be able to do anyting to my PCs, (I can protect against it anyway, so...).
<francisbea> rantic: I haven't used it
<Naughx> I like KDE :P
<rantic> francisbea: I don't understand what you want
<Surb> wolrah, if you are adventurous try tiling tiling WMs :)
<francisbea> rantic: but I am asking, if I use unetbootin to burn a Ubuntu 13.04 iso into the USB, and when I boot, will the USB work?
<wolrah> francisbea: yes, that's unetbootin's purpose
<rantic> francisbea: If your computer is set to boot off a USB device, yes
<twig111> usr13: wolrah: right. Especially my neighbors. I don't have many, and I know most of them, and if they are hiding any hacking abilities, they're probably working for somebody much bigger and a broadcast ssid is the least of my problems in that case.
<Naughx> @francis, if your bios suuport it.
<jrib> DarkDex: /join #css
<francisbea> wolrah, rantic: do I need to set something in my grub.conf to make it bootable? or does unetbootin deal with everything?
<DarkDex> jrib: thanks man
<rantic> francisbea: I don't understand what you want to do
<wolrah> francisbea: the copy of grub on your hard drive has nothing to do with anything booting from USB
<adamk> francisbea: unetbootin makes the USB flash drive bootable.
<Naughx> unetbootin deal with everything.
<adamk> francisbea: That's its purpose.
<rantic> francisbea: I thought you wanted to create a bootable ubuntu USB to install on your system, but now you talk about a pre existing grub config?
<kirankumar> please give me information how to connect  dongel ?
<Surb> Naughx,  I used unetbootin to install DSL(Damn Small Linux) on my USB. :)
<rantic> kirankumar: Give me information for how to help you?
<twig111> usr13: are you advocating just opening up the network completely? Cause that ain't happening here.
<usr13> twig111: Oh well.  (I live on 5 acres, so...)
<kirankumar> sir i want to connect my idea 3g dongel.
<jimy_> How the system backup
<twig111> usr13: Ha. I live on over 100. I still want to know for sure who's on my network.
<usr13> twig111: If it is a desktop, you might consider a wireless bridge.
<rantic> twig111: Let me have a laptop lan party in your fields
<jimy_> UBUNTU How the system backup
<usr13> twig111: Knowing who is on your network and having encryption and hidden essid are separate issues.
<rantic> jimy_: You backup the system, there are a million options.
<wolrah> kirankumar: we'll at least need to know what make/model of dongle and/or a paste of lsusb when the dongle is plugged in
<Naughx> you can backup your entire partition with dd
<usr13> twig111: I use a dd-wrt router.
<Naughx> So yeah, there is multiple ways
<twig111> usr13: well I guess it depends what you mean by encryption. I understand the pointlessness of hiding the ssid but I dont' want people to get on the network without a key.
<usr13> twig111: And if you have a spare router that id dd-wrt compatable, you can set it to client bridge mode.
<rantic> jimy_: Do you want to backup the entire system or specific files and directories?
<kirankumar> wolrah sir, huawei e 1732 model
<wolrah> warning of course with the "dd" backup method is that it doesn't care if there's a file or not.  It'll make an exact copy of the disk end-to-end, meaning all the blank space will also be there.
<jimy_> yes
<dr_willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.16-1 (raring), package size 96 kB, installed size 281 kB
<rantic> jimy_: That wasn't a yes or no question :(
<usr13> twig111: *is not id
<wolrah> so a backup of a 250GB disk will be 250GB regardless of if it's full or freshly formatted
<rantic> jimy_: I believe we're hitting an english barrier
<twig111> usr13: I'm running dd-wrt on mine too. But what is the objective of using a bridge in this case?
<usr13> twig111: It would solve your problem.
<whoever> wolrah: there is a way around that, i don't remember off the top of my head , but it will skip blank space
<wolrah> kirankumar: this guy seems to indicate it should "just work" http://www.modemunlock.com/how-to-set-up-huawei-data-cards-on-ubuntu-linux-no-commands-needed.html
<Blizzbob> so how to use the 'dd' command ??
<daleus> dd if=XX of=XX
<daleus> if = from, of = to
<wolrah> whoever: the typical way I see that done is to just send the dd output straight to gzip or similar
<Naughx> try "man dd"
<Blizzbob> thank you guys
<youtah> i <3 dd
<twig111> usr13: I am always operating at the limits of my skills and knowledge, so I guess you're going over my head. how exactly would a bridge solve my problem?
<jimy_> oh mygod
<daleus> everyone <3's dd
<localh0st> ive got two video cards in my notebook. how can i check which one is actually used?
<usr13> twig111: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Client_Bridged http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Client_Mode
<wolrah> twig111: it wouldn't "solve" the problem, but it would work around it if this is a desktop we're talking about simply by managing the wireless separately from the computer
<wolrah> your computer then sees it as a plain old ethernet link
<whoever> tr -d '\000' < file1 | dd of=/dev/diskname
<wolrah> which is just there and doesn't need to be reconnected to
<wolrah> if it's a laptop, obviously that's not ideal
<usr13> wolrah: I've asked him if it laptop or desktop but he has yet to answer.
<adamk> localh0st: Check the output of 'glxinfo' and/or your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  It's probably an onboard intel GPU that is being used unless you did something to specifically let you use another GPU.
<kirankumar>  thank you.
<whoever> wolrah: check out the string i posted, if you hadn't already
<twig111> wolrah: usr13: OK I understand. So the bridge would be always connected and the desktop's sleep cycles would have nothing to do with it. By the way, the issue is with a laptop. Sorry, I forgot you asked that. It was in my original question.
<wolrah> whoever: that's an interesting one, I'm going to have to fiddle with it when I get home
<wolrah> would be nice to speed up my customer disk dumps
<whoever> wolrah: ok
<usr13> twig111: Sorry I missed it.
<youtah> So, in Ubuntu
<whoever> wolrah: what is he tring to dd? an entire os, disk {
<youtah> has /etc/rcS.d been replaced with rc1.d?
<usr13> wolrah: It's pretty easy.  I just use a spare router for our BlueRay box at my VFW post. It only took a couple minutes to configure it.
<youtah> Reading these instructions I am unclear. It says that S was replaced with 1 later versions of Ubuntu
<wolrah> whoever: I'm usually just dumping an entire disk image before working on a customer machine, to make sure if something's lost I can restore it
<youtah> s/I am unclear/it's unclear and I am confused/
<whoever> wolrah: i use clonzilla
<wolrah> usr13: sorry, I don't follow, where'd we get on to bluray?
<whoever> so i can set it and forget it
<whoever> also clonezilla use dd
<wolrah> whoever: I used that a lot in the past, I forget why I stopped
<usr13> wolrah: For YouTube, Netflix etc.
<wolrah> probably should check it out again
<usr13> wolrah: I used an old WRT54G v6
<columb> http://i.imgur.com/LLm4KKn.png This is why wubi is terrible.
<wolrah> usr13: Ah I got it, to get wireless to the bluray player
<usr13> wolrah: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/images/thumb/7/7d/Client_Bridge.jpg/660px-Client_Bridge.jpg
<twig111> usr13: wolrah: broadcasting the ssid does seem to work, so I guess it was a self-inflicted problem. Thanks for the advice!
<wolrah> sorry, I don't usually think that way, in my setups wireless is for laptops and phones, anything fixed position gets wired
<wolrah> so i was lost
<wolrah> haha
<usr13> twig111: Change your key often for added security ;)
<wolrah> twig111: glad to hear it
<wolrah> and that too
<usr13> wolrah: Or use a big one.
<wolrah> also make sure your SSID isn't something standard like "linksys"
<usr13> wolrah: "get-your-own"  ;)
<wolrah> the password exchange uses the SSID as a salt, so standard SSIDs make you vulnerable to rainbow tables
<whoever> wolrah: it may had been that you couldn't get the backup to ssh working, but back up to a  smba share or locale hd works fine
<usr13> wolrah: or "555-409-1234"  (The phone number to your ISP.)
<utfans05> which file do i need to add to in order to set a resolution on bootup
<wolrah> whoever: yes! that was it.  that question was going to bug me all day.
<deepsoulstar> Newbie here, seeking help: Is it possible to give someone sudo rights, with the exception of one program?
<twig111> wolrah: OK, that's good to know. I would never use the default ssid anyway, for aesthetic reasons. It just looks amateur.
<wolrah> usr13: haha, good one
<usr13> utfans05: xorg.conf
<NeoKarna> Apart from Amazon search results is there any other bad thing  in Ubuntu ?
<twig111> wolrah: but I would never have thought about the rainbow tables vulnerability.
<Dr_willis> my wifes loves the amazon search features.
<clue_h> NeoKarna, well i purged all that, everything else works great
<usr13> utfans05: Or you could have an xrandr command in /etc/rc.local
<Nasser> hello
<utfans05> thats the one i was looking for, thanx usr13. i couldnt remember which one it was
<NeoKarna> clue_h,  I did the same (:-)), but I am asking is there any other malicious feature ?
<utfans05> im using bodhi which is a deritive of ubuntu so. extremely similar
<Dr_willis> xrandr in rc.local? Hmm. you may have to have rc.local sleep for a bit  foer that to work to make sure X was running.
<clue_h> NeoKarna, aside from the user themselves?
<NeoKarna> :)
<usr13> utfans05: Oh wait, in /etc/rc.local it is root commands, so would need to be a user startup script.
<Dr_willis> NeoKarna,  its not malicious, so stop spreading 'fud'
<whoever> wolrah: i have no idea why the ssh option is even there, it rarly if ever works, i think i found maybe one version that it worked in, but then when it come to useing it with wifi, you will end up having to roll your own iso , clonezilla se, fails to wait for you to enter user name, and password to connect
<usr13> Dr_willis: That was a bad idea, I take it back.
<utfans05> so in /home/dave/.bashrc?
<utfans05> or .profile
<NeoKarna> Dr_willis,  it may not be malicious to you but to me it is, because I don't do online shopping.
<usr13> utfans05: .autorun/something-or-other  #Depending on your DE
<whoever> wolrah: if you just have to use ssh , you could probably do it in cli but that is slow even on LAN
<Dr_willis> NeoKarna,  your comments are still spreading 'fud'
<utfans05> im running E
<Dr_willis> NeoKarna,  next release i hear is to have several hundred more shopping lens  added. ;)
<NeoKarna> Dr_willis,  its just a matter of perspectives. :)
<Dr_willis> the fact you dont 'need' a feature does not make it 'malicious'
<NeoKarna> Dr_willis,  me too ! I like lenses but not spying. Actually none does ;)
<wolrah> whoever: yea these days I just use SMB and I'm all wired, usually PXE booting when doing these images
<usr13> utfans05:  Each DE has a gui menu that you can place startup commands in.
<wolrah> thanks though
<Dr_willis> and its not spying.. this channel has a LONG history of discussions on this topic with people ranting way too much about it.
<whoever> wolrah: i don't pxe, i use usb or cd, pxe  seems pointless on a small LAN
<usr13> utfans05: (In xfce it is Settings ->  Sessions and Sartup -> Application Autostart )
<kingbeast> NeoKarna, well you can choose between a simple shopping lens or go to the OS that gives the government any of your information they ask for
<utfans05> ok ill try it there. thanks
<Dr_willis> utfans05,  you may want to put a script in  .config/autorun/ *i think*
<whoever> wolrah: np
<ttysteale> i
<usr13> utfans05: ... from there, you just click +Add and type it in.
<usr13> Dr_willis: Yea, that's it .config/autorun/   Thanks for jogging the 'ol memory.  ( utfans05 )
<wolrah> whoever: I'm a "because I can" type geek. My home router has a Core i3 and 4GB of RAM.  PXE is just nice to not have to hunt for USB sticks, I boot, select the PXE option, and there's memtest, DBAN, etc. all waiting for me
<NeoKarna> Dr_willis,  that's well said ! But you can't lure me :)
<utfans05> so i put it in /home/dave/.config?
<Dr_willis> NeoKarna,  final word..   'if apple had came out with the feature - it would be hailed as the greatest thing since their "sherlock" app'   ;P
<NeoKarna> Dr_willis,  can you please explain how is it not spying, cause I heard RMS saying that it is.
<usr13> utfans05:  .config/autostart/
<wolrah> I'm actually putting together a package of sorts that's basically an easy PXE environment.  Dump it on a TFTP server, add the two relevant options to DHCP, and go
<Dr_willis> NeoKarna,  rms is wrong, his definitions of spying are incorrect.
<rosco_y> the changes I make with my unity-tweak-tool aren't permanent (I have to reset them whenever I login) Does anyone know how to fix this?
<twig111> kingbeast: NeoKarna: Right, and it's a shopping lens with an easily-located OFF switch. I can't imagine complaining when the whole point is getting people to switch from systems that really DO malicious things with your data.
<afflicto> What's a good MySQL GUI tool like HeidiSQL for linux?
<xyz_> can someone help me with this small bash script? http://pastebin.com/6QuXpFkF issue is i get error msg on line 7
<wolrah> xyz_ #bash
<NeoKarna> twig111, yeah !
<xyz_> k
<NeoKarna> Dr_willis,  can you please explain ?
<kingbeast> twig111, you wouldn't consider stolen data malicious?
<usr13> xyz_: Doesn't look like you set anyting for check
<Dr_willis> NeoKarna,  its been discussed in the forums and the old logs here to death.  #ubuntu-offtopic may be a better place, i dont care to repeate old arguments. Its like argueing over the 'moon landings fake or not' to some people..
<NeoKarna> Dr_willis,  as you like it.
<Dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Dr_willis> the blog entry there would be the place to begin reading i guess.
<donnaclus> Um, hello. May I have help with something?
<clue_h> i just hope the os doesnt turn into a big web browser
<usr13> donnaclus: yes
<NeoKarna> ubottu,  thanks but I think it has already been removed !
<ubottu> NeoKarna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> clue_h: They all will, sooner or later  ;(
<Dr_willis> clue_h,  thats been a trend towards that for years...
<clue_h> firefox is ahead in that respect lol
<inad922> hello
<usr13> clue_h: ... but not mine! :)
<NeoKarna> ubottu,  does privoxy affect the lenses ?
<ubottu> NeoKarna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rosco_y> inad922: :)
<FroMaster> What's the fastest and easiest way to blow away my partition table including LVM partitions?
<NeoKarna> ubottu,  :)
<inad922> How do I make a service automatically started on system startup?
<inad922> rosco_y, ?
<Dr_willis> FroMaster,  dd to zero the hard drive would delete everything.
<rosco_y> inad922: hello...
<inad922> rosco_y, hello :)
<Dr_willis> inad922,  what service? Most do that by default.
<inad922> Dr_willis, mysql
<Dr_willis> inad922,  when i install mysql here it definatly set itself to auto start at boot.
<usr13> FroMaster: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512  or domething like that.
<inad922> umm ok
<donnaclus> usr13: So, to put it simply, I want a .desktop file to run a terminal with an command It isn't working.
<inad922> Dr_willis, How do I do that for something that doesn't do that
<inad922> ?
<FroMaster> usr13: will that delete the partition table?
<Dr_willis> !upstart | inad922
<ubottu> inad922: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<twig111> kingbeast: Not sure what your question means, but I don't call a feature with straightforward documentation and a documented one-click process for disabling it "stolen data." I always turn it off as soon as installation finishes, but I know lots of people who broadcast on facebook every time they use the bathroom or read an article, and if they find the shopping lens handy and they're helping generate revenue to keep ubuntu free, I'm happy they have the opt
<usr13> donnaclus: Ctrl-t  doesn't work for you?
<rosco_y> I think if you "stop mysql" in a terminal, then it doesn't automatically start until you "start mysql" (very limitted experience with that--but it seemed that way to me)
<Dr_willis> inad922,  its more likely its starting , then failing,crashing, so it exits.. how did you install mysql?
<Dr_willis> rosco_y,  it should restart at the next reboot.
<usr13> donnaclus: (Ctrl-t is what I use...)
<rosco_y> Dr_willis: I suppose you're right then, it just appeared to act like that one time for me
<donnaclus> usr13: Not exactly sure what you mean. Sorry, It
<usr13> doodles: You may just need to chmod +x  it
<goddard> what is the calender applet called?
<donnaclus> It's been a while since I last installed Ubuntu.
<vixer> hi everyone
<rosco_y> hi vixer
<NeoKarna> ubottu,  I checked out the links you gave. I already knew of the first one . Checking the second one ...
<ubottu> NeoKarna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vixer> I want to know how to install steam
<rosco_y> goddard: there's likely many calendar applets
<NeoKarna> ubottu,  stop it. :)
<ubottu> NeoKarna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> donnaclus: pastebinit ~/Desktop/file.desktop  #And we'll have a look.
<vixer> some one can help me
<goddard> what is the calender applet called in Ubuntu Unity the operating system this channel is for
<usr13> donnaclus: ( Ctrl-t  [should] start a terminla)  Ctrl-t is a hot-key combo
<usr13> goddard: cal ?
<saiarcot895> usr13: Isn't it Ctrl+Alt+t ?
<Frogging|work> goddard: Unity isn't the operating system, Ubuntu is :)
<goddard> Frogging|work: duh
<Frogging|work> "Ubuntu Unity the operating system this channel is for"
<goddard> Frogging|work: good job you know how to use quotes
<thunder1212> whats mir?
<goddard> display manager
<rap424> thunder1212: mir is Canonical's replacement for X-server
<auronandace> !mir | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Gh0sT> that is to replace lightdm?
<Gh0sT> oh
<goddard> no
<Frogging|work> thunder1212: Some dumb new display manager that Canonical wants to replace X server with, because apparently X server can't do enough fancy effects for them
<Dr_willis> lightdm runs on TOP of the X server. (mir is repleaceing the X server)
<Jagst3r15> what is the new ubuntu site?
<Jagst3r15> 4 days till what?
<kmosher> gondwanaland
<Dr_willis> Frogging|work,  nice spreading of misinformation.
<Pici> Jagst3r15: We don't know. No one tells us.
<Jagst3r15> :)
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<Dr_willis> most of us dont even look at the site Jagst3r15  ;P
<Jagst3r15> DR_Willis i do :(
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  last time they had the big countdown.. it was like a countdown till some anouncement,, about somthing that was supposed to come out in the future... rather anti-climatic
<Jagst3r15> Dr_Willis I think this is for a phone
<Jagst3r15> Ubuntu Edge Phone maybe
<mikedisney> where is a good place to discuss pbuilder and packaging? Having a really weird problem..
<Frogging|work> dr_willis: My mistake, that was what The Register said, not what the devs said
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  most likely some anouncement about some partner comming out with a phone in some very future date. ;P
<usr13> saiarcot895: Yes, sorry, that's what I use.
<Jagst3r15> dr_willis 2015
<Jagst3r15> or something late :d
<Jagst3r15> they always do that
<donnaclus> usr13: http://pastebin.com/mM3F6xWM
<liquidmetal> any ergonomic keyboard suggestion? other than microsoft
<Jagst3r15> "we have an exciting annoucent about something that will be here in 5 years"
<Frogging|work> Because a phone is totally related to Ubuntu...
<Dave451> Anybody planning on actually buying an Ubuntu phone?
<Jagst3r15> Me
<Jagst3r15> why not?
<rantic> Dave451: I plan to at least try it on my nexus 4, no purchases though.
<Jagst3r15> as long as its with Verizion and is not 300 dollars
<Dr_willis> Dave2,  if in a year+ when my N4 is avail for upgrade. i may look at them.
<Blizzbob> maybe later
<Dr_willis> I  dont really see a lot that the U-phone will do that i dont allready got covered. :P
<Frogging|work> Not unless they realize that unifying the phone and desktop interface is a bad idea.
<rantic> anyone know what its compatibility will be with android applications?
<Dr_willis> Unless apple comes up with the idea.. then it would be the greatest thing in the world..  (oh wait they are allready pushing that way)
<Dave451> probably zero is my guess, but I haven't heard
<rantic> ugh..
<rantic> I can't stand these constant sandbox forks
<Frogging|work> dr_willis: No matter who does it, it's a bad idea becase they're totally different interfaces
<donnaclus> usr13: um
<Dr_willis> Ive seen so many failures of new/innovative hardware over the years.
<Frogging|work> ...why is that underlined
<Jagst3r15> dr_willis this wont fail though
<wolrah> rantic: It's Android-ish underneath (core OS and driver support is based on CyanogenMod) but none of the higher-level layers are there so zero is pretty sure
<Frogging|work> Jagst3r15: I kinda hope it does
<Dave451> Yeah, I think it's a neat idea, but most devs can only support so many platforms
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  ive seen many fails over the years. ;)
<Jagst3r15> because who expects anything from whatever it is
<Jagst3r15> frogging is anti phon
<Jagst3r15> e
<rantic> wolrah: In other words ... they would somehow have to convince all major app providers to build specifically for Ubuntu OS
<Frogging|work> Despite that being a wild guess, you're kinda right, Jagst3r15
<wolrah> rantic: correct
<Jagst3r15> go use Debian then :D
<rantic> >.<
<Jagst3r15> or just Free BSD
<rantic> Windows Phone 8 and BlackBerry 10 still don't have most major applications ported
<wolrah> to my knowledge it basically uses the GPL parts of a normal Android distro, but the actual Android parts are replaced with Ubuntu
<rantic> and they have money to throw around
<Frogging|work> Jagst3r15: Why? Ubuntu isn't a phone OS. Unless of course Canonical forgot what they're doing.
<Dr_willis> Blackberry is getting some sort of android-layer
<Jagst3r15> they can do whatever they want though
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is becoming a Phone os.. thats sort of the move they are making..
<rantic> Dr_willis: I tried the emulation with a few applications, it's extremely hit and miss
<wolrah> Dr_willis: BB's already had it for some time now
<Jagst3r15> unity 8 will be like ubuntu touch I think..
<Dr_willis> and the Phone is becoming your PC (or so the future seems to be heading)
<wolrah> a good number of the apps on the official Blackberry store are actually Android apps
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Frogging|work> Therefore, the future sucks.
<Dr_willis> if we had gone  to the 'the os is a browser route' the os wouldend matter now. ;P
<rantic> Frogging|work: You understand how little the average person uses their machine :P
<usr13> donnaclus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888166/
<Jagst3r15> idk alls I will say is some buzz for Ubuntu isn;t bad
<DoverMo> Frogging|work, if the future is scary, then move to some super old distro that's like on 2.4 kernel
<Dr_willis> CP/M  for the old timers.
<jimy_> hello everybody
<rantic> I just can't imagine them convincing app developers to port to a 4th mobile operating system and maintain that as well
<Frogging|work> There are others out there like me, and that is why PCs will not die.
<rantic> I feel like whatever the end result is for Ubuntu Phone, it will be extremely limited
<jimy_> how the ubuntu backup?
<Dr_willis> rantic,  or they will use the  'our app is actually running in a little browser'  type solution i see often.
<usr13> donnaclus:  You can delete lines 8 & 9 and it will still work, (I'm pretty sure.) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888166/
<DoverMo> rantic, ofc. linux isn't app dev friendly
<rantic> jimy_: Stop re asking the same question, people answered you yesterday : /
<rantic> jimy_: and toay
<Dr_willis> !backup | jimy_
<ubottu> jimy_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rantic> Dr_willis: Indeed
<wolrah> Frogging|work: Don't think about it as attempting to kill PCs, think about it as refocusing PCs back on what they're good at
<wolrah> get the casual users on to what they really want, a worry-free appliance
<Dave451> rantic: that's why they're pushing html5
<wolrah> and leave the open computing machines to those who can actually handle them
<wolrah> most users, as the malware situation can clearly show, are not competent enough to operate a computer
<Frogging|work> True.
<rantic> That became a very painful reality when I started working as a Help Desk tech
<dtigue> is there some memory leaks in Ubuntu 13.04? ever since I upgraded my machine it seems like over time my machine starts running slower and slower, I have 8GB of RAM, I see no reason why it should be running so slow.
<wolrah> is your memory fillling up as this happens?  if not, nope.
<adamk> dtigue: Use "top" to see what, if anything, is using your ram.
<ikonia> dtigue: what is reason you feel it's running slow, everything or specific things ?
<Frogging|work> dtigue: Perhaps there is a program running that is causing this? Use system monitor or top to check if stuff's using up all your RAM.
<dtigue> adamk: yea I've tried looking in to it with top. htop and glances and nothing is really eating up a bunch of ram or CPU
<Frogging|work> dtigue: Then it's not a memory leak
<dtigue> ikonia: the entire system seems to slow down after the machine has been running for awhile
<usr13> dtigue: Could it be a heat problem?
<ikonia> dtigue: do things process slower, or is it a visual slow down
<Frogging|work> dtigue: Could be poor cooling/heat issue...
<rantic> or you're in windows and didn't realize
<clue_h> usr13, it could be his hard disk and too much swapping
<ikonia> rantic: thats just stupid comment to make and not helpful
<wolrah> rantic: not useful
<dtigue> Frogging|work: yea thats what I was thinking, but man it sure does seem slow at times, the system will lock up for a few minutes and then start working again, its no a heat issue, the machien sits right in fron t of the A/C vent
<rantic> :(
<usr13> dtigue: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dtigue> ikonia: its seems as if things are more of a visual slow down, but I'm not sure
<ikonia> dtigue: what video card do you have ?
<wolrah> rantic: sorry man, but random digs at other platforms are annoying. if there's a technical reason to, sure, but it's not like any other major OS is any better or worse at the topic being discussed
<dtigue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888195/
<wolrah> I'm sure many of us here are multiplatform users who really don't care other than the best tool for the job
<dtigue> ikonia: it is a ati card, give me a minute and I'll get the specifics
<ikonia> dtigue: that's enough info
<dtigue> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350 Series]
<ikonia> dtigue: as you said it's only happened after an upgrade, I'm wondering if the video card drivers maybe the problem
<ikonia> and it's visual rather than slow down on processing
<holstein> !minimal | wolrah did anyone suggest starting with these? and adding just what you want
<ubottu> wolrah did anyone suggest starting with these? and adding just what you want: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dtigue> ikonia: it might be, i can't really tell if its anything to do with processing because the screen freezes up when its happening
<clue_h> dtigue, I have a card in the same range, the open source driver worked better for me are you using flgrx?
<ikonia> dtigue: run "vmstat 5" and "iostat 5" in two seperate xterms, keep them on the desktop, see how they respond when the machine hangs
<clue_h>  fglrx*
<dtigue> clue_h: yea i'm using flgrx, whatever the recommended one is
<wolrah> thanks holstein, I'm aware of minimal, but I tend to use Ubuntu where I'm looking for a more complete "install and go" OS.  I start from a Debian businesscard when I'm feeling like building from the ground up.
<usr13> dtigue: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<wolrah> as I mentioned earlier I'm not an OS evangelist, so it's easier for me to just reboot in to something else that gets the job done rather than bothering with reworking things
<dtigue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5888208/
<dtigue> This is my office machine too, so freezing up on me is a huge problem
<dtigue> If I am unproductive my boss will start suggesting moving to Windows, the funny thing is I'm a Sys. admin
<tannerrr> hey how does i relaunch my unity launcher. It's being buggy.
<clue_h> dtigue,  if it's not the disk and as you say it seems visual i recommend looking at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver if all else fails
<usr13> dtigue: Could it be heat related?  (When is the last time you serviced it?)
<dtigue> clue_h: thanks, i'll check it out, I feel rather dumb being a sys admin and having to ask for help, but all the machines i administer are headless so I typically don't deal with video card issues, i hope that is what it is because if it is something simple that i just overlooked i will really feel dumb
<dtigue> usr13: its sitting in front of the A/C vent so i wouldnt think it would be heat related, but since you mentioned it I guess I will blow everything out and put some new thermal paste etc. on it tonight after hours
<usr13> dtigue: First thing I do is rip it apart, clean/dust it out and put on new thermal grease.
<usr13> dtigue: Yea, do that first.
<tannerrr> Anyone know how I can relaunch the unity sidebar?
<dtigue> tannerrr: login/logout would be an easy way of accomplishing that
<Actionparsnip> Tannerr: run: unity --replace
<usr13> dtigue: I just had one that I noticed was pretty slow and I found that I forgot to fasten down the heat sink.  It was just sitting on top of it but not tight.  The thermal grease was hardened and was over-heating.  And besides that, the thermal grease does not last forever either.
<tannerrr> Actionparsnip: thanks that did it
<tannerrr> Also is there anyway to make it less purple?
<Actionparsnip> Tannerr : no worries
<tannerrr> like ubuntu. all of it
<Actionparsnip>  Tannerr : themes
<dtigue> usr13: yea, it's a work machine so its probably never been serviced, I KNOW it hasn't in the last 4 years i've been using it. you know its kinda like a plumbers house, his toilet never works right
<dtigue> tannerrr: changing the wallpaper will change the launcher
<_ffio_> raedov: yes ?
<dtigue> tannerrr: the launcher tries to blend with the wallpaper you choose, which is actually, imo, a really nice feature of unity
<clue_h> I like that too
<dtigue> I'm sure it will be yet another feature windows tries to rip off
<saiarcot895> dtigue: it kinda has
<Actionparsnip> Its the only thing I like about unity
<docmur> How do I attach a subject to sendmail in bash script.  I'm trying echo $body | sendmail $message -s $subject and I've tried with out the -s but I can't get it to work.  I searched the man page for subject but didn't find it
<tannerrr> dtigue: new iOS does a lot with translucent overlays
<saiarcot895> dtigue: The start menu bar in Windows 7 is partially transparent, as are the windows
<afflicto> In a terminal/bash. I have a "command" or "script" that's taking a long time. Is there a way to "minimize it" just like CTRL+C but let it continue do it's work?
<holstein> wolrah: i have no problems customizing for myself, but what i miss, is something i can just install for other users.. family members for exmple.. i find xubuntu a nice compromise
<Actionparsnip> Docmur: fixunix.com/unix/82876-how-specify-subject-line-sendmail-command.html
<Guest16517> ciaoo
<Guest16517> list
<Actionparsnip> Afflicto: if you install and run guake (or yakuake in KDE) you can show and hide the terminal with a hotkey (F12 by default)
<wolrah> afflicto: also, look at "screen"
<clue_h> i was messing with the side bar getting it to restart but it froze, kill -s CONT 1705 [pid of unity-2d-shell] fixed it though luckily lol
<wolrah> won't help for something already running
<Actionparsnip> Afflicto : also supports tabs and transparency. I recommend you try it
<wolrah> but if you know you're going to start something long you can start it in a screen and then disconnect from that screen
<wolrah> "screen -S whatever_name_you_want" to launch, "screen -r name" to reconnect, "screen -ls" to list the current screen sessions for your user
<wolrah> or you can just launch with "screen" and it'll get named the PID of the screen process
<Actionparsnip> Wolrah: does screen support other users connecting to the same session like tmux does?
<wolrah> actionparsnip: yes, but it requires some configuration voodoo so I only did it once to see that I could
<Actionparsnip> Wolrah: gotcha.  Thanks
<wolrah> been actually looking for something that did that more easily to help with training new people
<Actionparsnip>  Wolrah : tmux dude :-)
<wolrah> I like what I see at first glance, bookmarking for later
<localh0st> cound anybody can help me with it? http://pastebin.com/v3ZRR4qc
<usr13> What is the recommended way to keep a script run from crontab from generating mail?  exec my-script > /dev/null 2>&1    Is that what I need to be using?
<Actionparsnip> Localh0sh: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<Frogging|work> localh0st ^
<Pici> usr13: Yes. You might be able to also do it via setting an environment variable at the top of the crontab, but I personally haven't looked into that.
<Actionparsnip> Usr13: surely it only generates email if you pipe to xmail / sendmail etc....
<Frogging|work> lol, that's what I was thinking
<Actionparsnip> Localh0st: if you start adding third party package sources, don't be surprised if you get issues.
<jason_hudson> Hi everyone, I have a question. When a package is submitted to Ubuntu's repos, be that an update or some new stuff inside them, is there a Canonical person that actually verifies it when this is not included in "Caninical supported" software?
<jason_hudson> Let's consider a random package, the Chromium browser, assuming some random guy submitted an update to it, would there be someone from Canonical looking it up?
<jason_hudson> A legal person, if you will.
<Pici> jason_hudson: Theres no way for 'some random guy' submit an update?
<Pici> s/\?//
<Actionparsnip> Jason_hudson: there is package testing if that is what you mean
<jason_hudson> Pici, right, I never considered it, thanks. What about actual well known contributors? Let's assume I was one, would anyone from Canonical veto my package submission?
<Actionparsnip>  Jason_hudson : randlms cannot push new packages to the repos
<Pici> jason_hudson: MOTUs take care of the repositories.
<Pici> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jason_hudson> Actionparsnip, who does the testing and what kind of testing is it? I read somewhere that packages not directly supported by Canonical have no security scrutiny, what does that mean exactly.
<Actionparsnip> He-Man
<localh0st> Actionparsnip: then how can I install this driver?
<jason_hudson> Pici, so besides them there's noone to verify the packages? Are the MOTUs always trusted?
<Actionparsnip> Localh0st : you have added a PPA which is causing the problem. I suggest you contact them and they will be able to advise
<Pici> jason_hudson: They've been vetted by a board of developers.
<jason_hudson> Pici, could you define "they"? The packages or the MOTUs?
<Actionparsnip>  Localh0st : I suggest you stick to the main repos in future
<Pici> jason_hudson: The MOTUS.
<Actionparsnip>  Localh0st : you will have fewer issues and more support
<jason_hudson> Pici, so that's it, with supported stuff Ubuntu generally has Canonical employees vetting the packages while with non supported ones only MOTUs do it?
<netlar> Congratulate me, I got the AMD driver to work
<clue_h> congratulations
<Actionparsnip> Netlar: wtg
<netlar> Finally found something about the letter box , had to configure it for my screen, and woo hoo, perfect
<Pici> jason_hudson: Not necessarily canonical employees.  We mainly sync from debian, which also has strict policies regarding uploads.
<jason_hudson> Pici, that's clear enough, many thanks for your time and patience.
<Actionparsnip> Jason_hudson : why'd you ask?
<jason_hudson> Actionparsnip, you too.
<jason_hudson> Actionparsnip, just out of curiosity. :P
<Actionparsnip> Jason_hudson : you are patient and civil so I have all the time:-)
<smw_> Hi all, a process called [jbd2/sda3-8] is using > 90% of my io. What can I do to fix it?
<smw_> I know jdb2 is a kernel process doing journalling... but it shouldn't all my IO
<smw_> hm, I think virtualbox was causing jdb2 to go crazy
<infexion> Once you press CTRL+ALT+F2 and you get to the command prompt, is there any way to get back to the GUI?
<infexion> Without rebooting
<shadej> hello
<shadej> I having a trouble using java applets on ubuntu
<anonee> i have ubuntu using trouble
<histo> infexion: ctrl+alt+F7
<histo> smw_: you could disable journaling but I would let it just finish updating. A sync command may help
<anonee> really, lol I'm sorry but I'm still suffering with locales... can anyone please tell me an easy way to learn more about i18n and locales?
<histo> !locale | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<anonee> ubottu are you single?
<ubottu> anonee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<utfans05> LOL
<histo> I guess the bot should answer yes to that.
<clue_h> anonee, she's lying
<infexion> histo: Thank you
<histo> !details | shadej
<ubottu> shadej: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dga> Hi, I just installed lamp per the instructions at the ubuntu help website and I can't get PHP to work in my webpages. It just displays the PHP code in the web browser. Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<histo> dga: make a php test page per the instructions
<dga> histo: I did.
<histo> dga: most likely your issue maybe that apache isn't hosting whatever.php but will host whatever.html
<cixman> anyone using vmware with ubuntu?
<histo> !anyone | cixman
<ubottu> cixman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dga> weird.
<rantic> cixman: yes
<cixman> thanks
<dga> i made a this as a test page: <?php echo 'hello'; ?> and it prints exactly that in the browser
<histo> dga: okay so what's the issue?
<dga> but I can interpret the file fine at the commandlien
<rantic> dga: Stupid question but is the file actually a .php ?
<dga> yes
<histo> dga: try it as .html
<clue_h> dga, is the source of the page html havning <html> <body> etc?
<dga> no
<histo> dga: I believe the default apache config is only to host html files not php files. So the server doesn't know what index.php is but it will host index.html.Hopefully that makes sense
<dga> when I make it .html, it doesn't print anything for the PHP code
<shadej> how to run java applet on ubuntu?
<dga> like it ignores everything between <?php and ?>
<rantic> another good question is how you did setup this LAMP configuration?
<kuno> sometimes my ubuntu bars disappear, is there a way to bring them back without restarting??????
<dga> rantic: with tasksel
<dga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#To_install_the_default_LAMP_stack_in_Ubuntu_10.04_and_above
<dga> from that page
<rantic> alright
<rantic> hm.
<kuno> I mean the bar in the top and the bar in the right with all the programs, sometimes they just disappear
<dga> yeah not sure why it's not working..
<Starsong> Hey there
<Lanser> I have a question.
<Starsong> would anyone mind heloping me with something here? sorry about this but i made a VM of ubuntu yesterday... it installed and all but it won't run for some reason
<Lanser> Is Ubuntu really a fraud? http://www.linux.com/component/content/article/135-distronews/677574-richard-m-stallman-joins-eff-calls-ubuntu-a-spyware
<Lanser> Richard Stallman says Ubuntu is ruining your privacy.
<Lanser> ah
<tab1293> according to http://goo.gl/CE3SC, firefox supports mp3 depending on the OS you are running. I am running ubuntu and html5 <audio> tags in firefox do not play mp3. can I fix this?
<dga> php5_module is loaded too. I can't see what can possibly be the problem.
<SwedeMike> Lanser: Richard Stallman is a puritan. He's right on principle.
<Starsong> it's open source
<Starsong> so no it's not
<Lanser> Starsong, check out http://www.linux.com/component/content/article/135-distronews/677574-richard-m-stallman-joins-eff-calls-ubuntu-a-spyware
<Starsong> just did, it's ovbiouslly falce
<kostkon> !ot | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starsong> and anyway, could use some help
<Starsong> !guidlines
<Starsong> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Lanser> "Richard is an ass, but in this case he's completely right. Canonical desperate attempt to make some money out of Ubuntu is killing it. At some point, Mark Shuttleworth will stop investing in Canonical and Ubuntu will die."
<kostkon> Lanser, you are in the wrong channel
<Starsong>  ^
<Lanser> i'll go to #offtopic
<kostkon> Lanser, #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<ss_haze> Lanser #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frogging|work> I'll go there too, because I'm also worried about the future of Ubuntu as a result of this, Lanser
<rantic> Frogging|work: Ubuntu will always have a future in the form of the 18 forks that would spread the day it was discontinued
<Starsong> But yeah, anyone mind assisting me? it's a problem with a VM, VM box specificly
<iceroot> Starsong: #vbox
<Starsong> ah thank you!
<rantic> Starsong: You haven't told me anything I could use to help you :p
<w30> Is there any way to keep Unity from ripping off the menu bar of an application and sticking it in the top panel? This wrecks the whole  Unity experience.
<Starsong> well essentally it just opens... pulls up a command line, i type start in... black screen and eventually a crash
<ss_haze> w30 there is ubuntu-tweak, but use it with caution
<rantic> Starsong: You haven't told me what virtualization software you're using or what version of ubuntu you're installing
<w30> ss_haze, I can't find anything like that in either tweak tool
<ss_haze> w30, there should be an option to not use global menu
<dga> php works if i put the file in /var/www but not in my user/public_html directory
<dga> but it servers regular html files fine
<dga> serves
<dga> so i am thinking maybe i need to add something to userdir.conf
<dga> or something
<Starsong> uhm ubuntu bata i beleve, ad vbox
<linux_hacks> can you verify the php configuration to point to a differnet document root?
<Starsong> ... what?
<dga> not sure
<ss_haze> Starsong, be more specific with your question, use grammar, punctuation and context in order to make succesfull question
<Starsong> ... i don't know what more i can ask
<Starsong> or detail
<OerHeks> dga for security reasons i would not advise putting data in your home, to solve this give www-data access to your /home/$USER/folder/with/data/
<rantic> Starsong: do you have a file called /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<tab1293> anyone know why audio tags don't play mp3 files in firefox on ubuntu?
<Starsong> uhm, not sure
<Starsong> where would that be?
<rantic> Starsong: Well I cant check for you ... can you take a look? :)
<usr13> tab1293: What version?
<ss_haze> rantic, he doesn't have a problem with php
<rantic> Starsong:That is the filename and path
<rantic> ss_haze: I know he doesn't
<Starsong> from virtual box?
<tab1293> usr13, of ubuntu or firefox?
<linux_hacks> may be this might help http://support.nacspl.com/hesk/knowledgebase.php?article=83
<dga> rantic: was that directed to me?
<usr13> tab1293: both
<rantic> which one of you can't see php files again? someone remind me
<dga> me
<rantic> oh.
<tab1293> usr13, firefox 22 and ubuntu 13.04
<rantic> dga: do you have a file called /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<dga> rantic: when i put the file in /var/www it works fine, but not in /home/dga/public_html
<dga> rantic: yeah
<usr13> tab1293: So what you are saying is that firefox won't play mp3s?
<rantic> dga: Open it pleaseee :p
<dga> okay
<creepypgrandpa> hello guys anyone who can help me with dpkg?
<tab1293> usr13, yes when a page has an audio tag sourcing an mp3 file it wont play
<tab1293> i have restricted extras installed too
<kostkon> creepypgrandpa, just ask the real question
<linux_hacks> @creeoygrandpa.. Yes
<dga> <IfModule mod_userdir.c>
<dga>     <Directory /home/*/public_html>
<dga>         php_admin_value engine Off
<dga>     </Directory>
<dga> </IfModule>
<FloodBot1> dga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dga> that should be all i need right>?
<creepypgrandpa> okay when i try to "apt-get update it says "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<kostkon> dga, you could use a pastebin next time :P
<rantic> dga: comment out all of those lines with a # sign
<kostkon> !paste | dga
<ubottu> dga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<creepypgrandpa> i have tried "apt-get autoremove" don't work
<anonee> exit
<anonee> oh
<anonee> bye
<creepypgrandpa> anyone?
<tab1293> usr13, any ideas?
<dga> i think i fixed it
<linux_hacks> @creepygrandpa try with -f
<rantic> dga: Comment out all those lines, restart apache and things _should_ work.
<dga> yep
<dga> yay!!!
<dga> thank you, rantic
<jab_> Hello ubuntu user
<usr13> tab1293: No.  Was looking at my firefox, Edit -> Preferences -> Applications and do not see any reference to mp3 but...
<rantic> dga: No problem. There are some risks involved in allowing php files to be executed from a users public_html directory ... so I'd advise not to use this with a public facing server.
<alena> aww i got problems with skype again.who can help me?what should i do if new folder didnt work...
<creepypgrandpa> linux pm
<jab_> does anyone know how to install enlightenment  ?
<rantic> alena: I don't know how to help you unless you explain clearly what's wrong
<alena> when i call a person the programme closes
<alena> and like this always
<rantic> jab_: If I google "ubuntu install enlightenment, would I find anything?"
<jab_> ty rantic I tired that already
<usr13> tab1293: http://imagebin.org/264956
<rantic> jab_: The second result was your answer? http://www.itworld.com/software/358050/install-enlightenment-e17-desktop-ubuntu-1304
<Pici> !google | rantic
<ubottu> rantic: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rantic> I gave him the answer ..
<jab_> Yes he did :-D
<jab_> Thanks rantic
<alena> thank you for no helping
<rantic> I was asking in a non-sarcastic way if he was able to find it on google by typing that in
<usr13> tab1293: May be the gecko-mediaplayer but I dono.
<tab1293> usr13, those apps are for embed objects im talking about the audio tag
<jab_> rantic  you are very funny :-P
<mastering> Errors were encountered while processing:  libjpeg8_8d-1_i386.deb whats that error
<rantic> jab_: I didn't mean to come off as rude I apologize
<usr13> tab1293: Can you give me an example?  (A site)
<w30> ss_haze, no such thing as ubuntu-tweak in my repos; can you elaborate?
<usr13> tab1293: see my pm
<w30>  
<jab_> this is  such a fun room I might come back :-D
<rantic> w30: It's not included by default in the ubuntu repositories, you can find it here -- http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ss_haze> w30, I think google can be your best friend, but http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<w30> thanks ss_haze  and rantic
<OerHeks> unity-tweak is in the repos w30
<mastershake> Hello #ubuntu! i am looking for some info on the issue of Ubuntu vs. Gentoo. Which one is better, and why? Show your work.
<rantic> mastershake: I wouldn't even attempt to put them in the same category because they serve two different purposes
<OerHeks> !poll | mastershake
<ubottu> mastershake: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mastershake> rantic: what purpose does gentoo serve?
<rantic> mastershake: It's entirely source based so it's up to the user to decide what the system becomes
<mastershake> oh jesus
<rantic> mastershake: That would be more appropriate for #gentoo
<dga> rantic: out of curiosity, why is it a security risk?
<rantic> dga: if malicious code ever hits your lamp server, then it would have the ability to execute php inside of your home directory ... thus accessing many of your personal files
<rantic> dga: it's not likely but it can occur ... especially if you're new to web development and don't know how to properly lock down your web server environment.
<dga> rantic: ah ok
<anao> hi@all does anyone know more on the current gvfs-smb bug of 13.04 with nautilus
<cheeseboy> does ubuntu have any recommended laptops?
<xangua> !hardware | cheeseboy
<ubottu> cheeseboy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pelur> could anyone running 13.04 and gimp 2.8 try if 'open location' or dragging images from firefox into gimp work?
<pelur> because they don't for me and I'm trying to track down why, but I'm running gnome-3.8 from the ppa and was wondering if that breaks the feature in gimp for some reason
<usr13> Why does only google-chome play the mp3 file from http://bergerserver.info/audio.html (and firefox does not)?
<saimanoj> pelur: Yes, it works for me.
<saimanoj> pelur: I am using Ubuntu 13.04 and Gimp 2.8
<pelur> saimanoj, ok, thanks a lot. i guess that means the gnome-3.8 ppa broke it for me
<klrr_> why does ubuntu use upstard and not sysv?
<klrr_> why will it switch to qt?
<acissej> Question: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my Acer aspire 5050 becomes really really slow sometimes with grey screens e.g.. This start happening a week ago. Last week Ubuntu was working fine.  I have searched on the internet and I suggest it has something to do with my graphic card (not sure...). I'm quiet new to ubuntu and am not able (yet) to figure this one out.
<OerHeks> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<usr13> OerHeks: I guess he's gone already.
<usr13> tab1293: Did you see the answer?
<tab1293> yeah i did
<tab1293> not a very good one
<usr13> And the link?:  https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/HTML/Supported_media_formats
<usr13> tab1293: may not be a very good one, but the only one so far.
<usr13> tab1293: Or, not the answer you wanted to see.
<usr13> ... but it's better than what I came up with, (which was nothing).
<NK`> tab1293: afaik codecs are not precised in html5 standard
<NK`> which make any browser implements those they want
<NK`> I didn't check but i would be afraid mp3 is not managed by firefox.
<NK`> that would not be a big surprise, i'm pretty sure it can handle ogg though
<FroMaster> What's an up to date build guide on how to make a .deb package for private use? I need to make a package on one machine and install it on a dozen others that don't have internet access (just going to copy it via usb)
<Lanser> Can I ask questions about Netrunner here?
<Lanser> Netrunner is just like Ubuntu, only the name is different.
<Lanser> the only thing is, Netrunner is the KDE-version of Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Lanser, no, we do not support derivates with their own issues.
<Lanser> and uses Ubuntu's repo.
<raving> Hello everybody; I'm using 12.04 and am trying to install bioperl through the package manager. However, all of the perl modules appear to be missing. Is there another package I need?
<linux_hacks> @raving: how do you know they are missing?
<Lanser> FroMaster: You can use GDebi Package Manager. :)
<raving> linux_hacks, i'm about to post the output of dpkg -L to demonstrate that
<NK`> OerHeks: so far he is just asking to talk about it, not for support
<FroMaster> lanser: I need to build the package first...
<raving> linux_hacks: see here: http://pastebin.com/6QT2xQJ6
<Lanser> FroMaster: Use ark then.
<Lanser> apt-get install ark
<NK`> action not really talk, to ask question but i don't see evil in it
<Lanser> if you don't have internet on the machine you're trying to install it in, you can always take Ark's .deb package off their website, put it into a USB, and then install it on the other machine.
<linux_hacks> @raving: what are the modules you are looking for?
<raving> It looks like there are several frontend scripts but no perl modules. Manual inspection of /usr/share/perl and /usr/local/share/perl don't seem to yield the modules, either
<linux_hacks> did you try perl-devel
<raving> linux_hacks: the perl modules that come with bioperl.
<raving> So I can program against it
<Lanser> raving: bioperl is troubling.
<raving> I can of course get bioperl out of CPAN but I was making sure there wasn't a package in apt that I was missing
<FroMaster> I have 12 machines that have a minimal set of packages installed. I need to build a piece of software that requires a ton of deps and just package up the finished package. Is that possible?
<linux_hacks> This might probably help you
<linux_hacks> http://bioperl.org/wiki/Installing_BioPerl_on_Ubuntu_Server
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> I would choose apt-on-cd
<raving> lanser, yeah, the package is somewhat named unintuitively
<Lanser> OerHeks: How can I install wvdial & gnome-ppp on a machine which has no internet connection?
<raving> linux_hacks, that was the way I was going to do it if there wasn't a package I was overlooking; at this point, it looks like the way I should do it
<linux_hacks> @raving: hmm..
<OerHeks> Lanser, see the !offline factoid from ubottu
<xibalba> anyone here know NetCat ?
<bekks> Why?
<xibalba> I want to tail -f file.log and pipe it over to another box via netcat
<Lanser> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<afflicto> Hey all. I accidentally did "sudo apt-get remove compiz", I then did "sudo apt-get installl compiz && sudo apt-get install unity". Now, when using unity as well as gnome shell The PC completely freezes. Any idea?
<afflicto> it seems to freeze at random times quite frequently*
<raving> linux_hacks: I suppose the best thing I should do is post a bug report or something, and in the interim use cpan
<linux_hacks> @raving:yep, thats what I would do
<xibalba> bekks, know the answer?
<bekks> xibalba: You didnt ask a question yet :)
<xibalba> sickies, i just got it working
<Lanser> xibalba: Should I get PearLinux or Netrunner?
<xibalba> Lanser, who are you?
<Lanser> xibalba: Lanser.
<Lanser> aka MacLanser.
<Lanser> I am currently in my unstable form.
<Lanser> I transform into MacLanser at midnights.
<raving> Lanser, there can only be one.
<Lanser> raving: Do you really think so?
<Lanser> I am Lanser, a robotic human sent from outer-space to Planet Earth.
<Lanser> My main objective is contributing to the Ubuntu project.
<PlastikSpork> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu 13.04 with Windows 8 on a Samsung DP500A2D-A02UB.  After shrinking the Windows partition I rebooted and installed Ubuntu on that partition.  When I go into the UEFI bios and select to boot from Ubuntu the Grub boot loader comes up and I am able to boot into Ubuntu, but when I select Windows 8 it will not boot.  I have to go back into the UEFI bios and select Windows for it to boot.
<linux_hacks> @afflicto: next time run compiz from the command line by logging to a file or look at the compiz logs to find more infor
<OerHeks> Lanser then use ubuntu, not a flaky derivate
<Lanser> OerHeks: What do you mean by that?
<OerHeks> <Lanser> My main objective is contributing to the Ubuntu project.
<Lanser> Ubuntu is much similar to Windows.
<Lanser> Making money out of it.
<Lanser> I can say, that Mark Shuttleworth is no different than Steve Balmer & Bill Gates.
<Lanser> but anyways, we can take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<rantic> If you took the windows 7 taskbar, threw it on the left side of your screen, you'd pretty much have this groundbreaking unity dash thing.
<raving> Lanser, yeah, well if you're Lanser MacLanser anyway.
<Lanser> ^
<DJones> !ot | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lanser> !ot | raving
<ubottu> raving: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lanser> You don't talk about Windows in #ubuntu, sir.
<DJones> Lanser: Sorry, you must have mentioned offtopic as I was typing
<Lanser> yes, I'll take this discussion to #offtopic
<Frogging|work> Yes, please do. I was already talkinga bout this there actually...
<LarsN> over the last couple of days My flash player plugin appears to have broken.
<LarsN> what's the "best" way to remove and then re-install flash on 13.04 X86_64?
<linux_hacks> @LarsN see if it helps
<linux_hacks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300563
<client> Hello
<kaddi> sooo the frontpage of ubuntu.com? Is that about the phone? Or what am I missing?
<client> Can anyone tell me if an operating system can affect the wifi?
<usr13> client: How do you mean?
<usr13> client: (ELaborate on that for us.)
<Hammerhead2011-S> Hey all, I want 3 monitors. I have 2, with a USB to dvi adapter....and have another one of these adapters laying around has anyone been able to use these usb adapters in this fashion....2 of them with a main display off the VGA out on a laptop?
<client> usr13 I noticed recently on my firefox browser using xubuntu 12.04 that sometimes the pages take long to load. By this I mean: in FF u get the red spinning circle and the grey spinning circle in the favicon. My grey spinning circle spins for a very very long time.
<client> It sometimes leads to the loading getting timed out.
<usr13> client: iwconfig | pastebinit  #Let's have a look.
<usr13> client: Also:  pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf   #And show us the URL
<client> usr13 here is the iwconfig output: http://pastebin.com/KEv5QxZj
<usr13> client: Ok, the link quality that your wifi device is reporting looks ok.  So what nameserver(s) are you using?
<client> usr13 nameserver 127.0.0.1
<usr13> client: Ok, well we need something more.
<usr13> client: change to 8.8.8.8
<usr13> client: And see why your router is not giving out a nameserver.
<client> when you say link quality are you referring to the bitrate?
<usr13> client: no
<client> usr I see it now: Link Quality=72/100
<client> *usr13
<usr13> client: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf  and change nameserver 127.0.0.1  to nameserver 8.8.8.8
<usr13> client: ... and see why your router is not giving out a nameserver.
<usr13> client: Anyway, that should fix it.
<client> usr13 will it be ok to edit that resolv.conf file. It says: #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<usr13> client: Yes, (and that is why I said to see why your router is not giving out a nameserver.
<Lanser> How can I know which graphic card is installed in my linux distro? and how much video memory I currently have?
<client> How will I check that? usr13
<auronandace> Lanser: lspci
<usr13> client: Alternately, you can go into your network manager and tell it to just use a nameserver of your choice, (and not download what your router apparently does not give).
<usr13> client: Most routers have a web-based GUI interface. Let's say your router is at 192.168.1.1, just direct firefox to it;  firefox 192.168.1.1  and login and change settings as needed.
<columb> How to open application in unity dash without popping up this menu? http://i.imgur.com/vbDIM4I.png
<ozzloy> i hit control+shift+f5 in byobu and now my status line is gone, how do i get it back?
<Lanser> Which one is better? Intel GMA 945 or ATI Technologies Inc AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics Card?
<client> Ok, so what you're saying is that I'm using an incorrect (or generic) ip address? usr13
<columb> *Ubuntu 13.10, 64-bit.
<client> lanser do you want to compare those graphics cards?
<usr13> client: No.  I said that you are not getting a valid nameserver IP from your router.
<client> *Lanser
<Lanser> yes, client.
<xentity1x> Hi I'm having trouble with the integrated graphics card on my w530 lenovo laptop
<client> Lanser may I recommend you visit www.tomshardware.com
<xentity1x> It only displays at 640x480
<Lanser> alright, client. thanks
<xentity1x> Can anyone help. It basically makes the computer unusable.
<client> usr13 are you referring to a situation where my connection doesn't work at all?
<client> xentity1x by unusable, what do you mean?
<xentity1x> client, the resolution is way too low. Most windows can't even fit in the screen.
<client> You mean its something like 400x600 ?
<xentity1x> client, yes
<usr13> client: Did you change the nameserver IP and verify that it works better?
<client> Ok would you like a terminal fix or a settings fix? and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<xentity1x> client, it's 640x480 to be exact
<xentity1x> client, I tried going to display settings and it won't allow me to set it any higher
<client> yeah that's a terrible resolution.
<xentity1x> client, im on 13.04
<client> oh ok. so you know where to change it.
<client> let me look for a sudo solution for you.
<xentity1x> i think it has to do with the ubuntu not detecting the correct refresh rates of the monitor
<xentity1x> i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206416
<xentity1x> which tells you how to manually set them
<xentity1x> but i'm can't find the allowed refresh rates for my monitor anywhere
<xentity1x> so im afraid to damage it
<client> Try this code in your console: sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<justincormack> anyone know why raring appears to be missing qemu-bridge-helper? It seems I am not the only person missing it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162806
<client> it looks like this guy is having the same issue as you xentity1x. Take a look here: http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/340768-how-to-change-terminal-resolution-in-ubuntu-server-13-04
<client> justincormack may I ask what raring is?
<Sazpaimon> I just got a BCM4352 802.11ac card, is there any open/closed driver available for linux for it?
<dale_> df
<wolrah> client: raring = Ubuntu 13.04 "Raring Ringtail"
<xentity1x>  hwinfo --framebuffer gives me an error
<client> Sazpaimon you can check for additional drivers in: Settings > Additional Drivers
<Sazpaimon> i havent recieved the card yet
<client> did you sudo it? xentity1x
<xentity1x> yes
<Sazpaimon> I'm just wondering what to expect
<client> Sazpaimon I'm confused. You said: I just got a BCM4352 802.11ac card
<k1l> !broadcom | Sazpaimon
<ubottu> Sazpaimon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Sazpaimon> client, as in, I just bought it
<client> oh thanks wolrah.
<LarsN> What's the best way to completely remove, and reinstall the Flashplugin on 13.04
<Sazpaimon> k1l, so I assume since my card is not listed there, it isn't supported at all
<subman_> Anyone familiar with how to get OpenCL to work under ubuntu using an Nvidia card?
<client> LarsN take a look here: http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=how%20to%20completely%20remove%20flash%20plugin%20ubuntu%2013.04&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.n00bsonubuntu.net%2Fcontent%2Fhow-to-install-the-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-13-04%2F&ei=-1HoUc7UN4uGhQfL-ICYDw&usg=AFQjCNFGsEcCyC4SJimTKJVOFI9EFhzsjg
<client> oh crap. long link
<LarsN> thanks Client. :)
<client> I mean here: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-the-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<client> Sorry LarsN
<LarsN> the google passthrough worked
<columb> How do I shutdown/suspend  without  terminal? I can't find "cog" in the upper-right portion of the screen.  13.10.
<client> ok cool
<LarsN> I'm removing flashplayer-installer and will re-install shortly.
<client> columb you can hold down the power button for 3/5 seconds until the system shuts down
<lpvb> so what's the front page of ubuntu about?
<client> on some systems (laptops) you can press the power button and the shutdown menu "may" appear
<columb> Yeah, also good way to do it. But how do I get "cog" back?
<OerHeks> lpvb, you will find out in 4 days.
<client> is the upper-right corner the toolbar?
<columb> Yeap. It's missing. For some reasons.
<lpvb> Is it a secret?
<client> Try right-clicking and adding it again
<client> right-click on the toolbar
<k1l> lpvb: just wait 4 days
<client> lpvb I suspect it has something to do with ubuntu mobile and the pc version
<client> 2 surfaces meet
<Sazpaimon> Ok then I guess I'm not using ubuntu on my laptop until this card is supported
<Zoiaguyver> columb: Have you removed any "app indicators"?, the default "cog" is indicator_sessions (think thats the right one)
<client> Sazpaimon how good is your older graphics card?
<Sazpaimon> client, what older graphics card?
<columb> How do I check it? I don't think that I did (installed system like 2 hours ago) but just to be sure.
<Sazpaimon> you mean my wifi card?
<Sazpaimon> my wifi current card is supported, but this new card is 802.11ac
<client> Oh you don't have any other graphics card in your laptop? Sazpaimon
<Sazpaimon> client, i never said anything about graphics
<client> oh my apologies Sazpaimon
<k1l> Sazpaimon: have a look here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Zoiaguyver> You can check in Synaptic is the easiest way (if you dont have synaptic installed you can do a CTRL+ALT+T then sudo apt-get install synaptic
<client> I confused you with the other guy asking about the graphics card comparison
<mfr> Can someone help me setting up wirless on laptop via command line in Ubuntu 12.04?  Looks like it is connected to Essid but "not-associated" tp access point
<Sazpaimon> k1l, BCM4352 is listed as unsupported, so I guess it's not happening
 * Sazpaimon shrugs
<k1l> Sazpaimon: if its very new its most times a problem with linux
<client> true k1l
<k1l> Sazpaimon: but as you can see there are cards that are supported very well. better check before buying stuff
<Sazpaimon> I already have a supported linux card
<mfr> Can someone help me setting up wirless on laptop via command line in Ubuntu 12.04?  Looks like it is connected to Essid but "not-associated" to access point
<client> Do you need remote internet access? otherwise you could use ethernet
<Sazpaimon> I'm not always near an ethernet port
<client> define "always" ?
<Sazpaimon> usually around my house
<Sazpaimon> because I have, you know, a laptop
<Sazpaimon> again, I'll wait until the card is eventually supported before going back to ubuntu
<mfr> Can someone help me setting up wirless on laptop via command line in Ubuntu 12.04?  Looks like it is connected to Essid but "not-associated" tp access point
<columb> Zoiaguyver, it's still here. http://i.imgur.com/9syyrbz.png
<xentity1x> client, I found the solution. I had to change the horizontal refresh rate in the xorg file to 67.5. It was stuck at 33 for some reason. Thanks.
<wolftune> Hi, i am wanting to install on a laptop with a 500GB/24GB hybrid drive. what's the best partition scheme?
<wolftune> I should install system and boot on the smaller ssd drive/
<wolftune>  right?
<bekks> You cant install anything on the hybrid area.
<wolftune> I can't?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> That area is used as a cache for the 500GB.
<bekks> Thats why it is called "hybrid".
<wolftune> Oh. So a hybrid drive offers some advantages over regular but really isn't anything like a full SSD then?
<bekks> wolftune: Correct. It isnt an SSD.
<bekks> wolftune: It just has a somehow big flash cache.
<wolftune> It isn't an SSD? But they say that the 24GB part is SSD…
<bekks> wolftune: Then "they" just dont know what they are talking about.
<k1l> wolftune: its an ssd to make the performance of that hdd better
<wolftune> It is actually SSD technically, right?
<k1l> wolftune: think of it as in a toyota prius. the electric engine helps that fuel engine
<bekks> One basic characteristic of a SSD is "I can store data on it".
<wolftune> Ok, so I just effectively ignore it, then, yes?
<bekks> wolftune: Yes.
<k1l> wolftune: yes.
<wolftune> thanks
<k1l> wolftune: the reason for the ssd-part is, that if you write big files they get written on that ssd (very fast) and then get stored on the slow hdd. so for you it looks like its writing very fast
<wolftune> ok, so I want to clarify one more thing: I want to separate my / and /home, and I've done that before, but sometime in the past I failed to specify boot separately
<subman> Anyone familiar with how to get OpenCL to work under ubuntu using an Nvidia card?
<bekks> wolftune: Technically, you dont need a separate /boot
<wolftune> bekks: that's what I thought
<bekks> Thats what I know :)
<wolftune> except I once had an issue on install and had to run a boot repair thing
<bekks> wolftune: You dont need a separate /boot
<bekks> wolftune: And a separate /boot will not solve "issues on install".
<wolftune> so if I use gparted, make three parts within an extended partition, yes? / /home and swap?
<wolftune> and that's it
<wolftune> ?
<bekks> wolftune: Yeah, thats enough.
<wolftune> and I should just delete all the existing Windows-connected partitions right? (I actually wish to run a couple Windows programs but the whole thing is pissing me off and I never actually want to deal with it and I don't want to click accept on the bullshit Windows license terms)
<bekks> Why do you want to delete something?
<bekks> And watch your language please.
<wolftune> because the refurbished machine I bought is set up for Windows 8. sorry about language
<wolftune> There are just a couple programs I wish to ever run that don't work in GNU/Linux, but I don't actually wish to ever use windows. I should probably just decide to make it clean and delete all the existing windows partitions…
<k1l> wolftune: if you take a live system to install you can wipe that hdd anyway
<savid> I'm seeing a weird problem with my tab completion when using "dd".  If I type "dd if=/path/to/file", and hit tab, it removes the "if=" part and displays "dd /path/to/file".  Any ideas why that happens?
<wolftune> k1l: right, I'm on a USB
<wolftune> for installing
<gnite> Could someone please tell me, how to change the actual resolution of my crt monitor? I can change it in system settings just fine, but while everything gets smaller, the actual resolution of the monitor remains unchanged, so everything becomes just fuzzy.
<DoverMo> ubuntu isn't loading nvidia's xorg.conf. this worked the last time I used the nvidia drivers, but not currently
<bekks> savid: tab completion does not work with dd.
<savid> bekks, why not?
<bekks> savid: Because its not implemented.
<savid> bekks, ubuntu has a dd bash completion script
<bekks> savid: Then it seems to be broken :)
<DoverMo> restarting to see if this works
<savid> bekks, gee thanks captain obvious
<bekks> savid: You're welcome :>
<wolftune> bekks: gparted does appear to allow me to do things with the SSD part of the hybrid drive
<wolftune> what's with that?
<bekks> wolftune: Do you see two drives or just two partitions?
<wolftune> and it is split between two unknown systems already
<wolftune> I see two drives
<wolftune> sda sdb
<FranciscoRamon> Tem br ou pt ai?
<Prufrock> Hi all
<bekks> !pt | FranciscoRamon
<ubottu> FranciscoRamon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Prufrock> How can I safely update my Pulseaudion from version 3.0 to 4.0?
<wolftune> sdb has a 15GB and a 7GB partition both with unknown file systems, well, unable to detect or missing file systems
<DoverMo> ok the nvidia config sitll isn't loading
<DoverMo> gonnat ry gksudo
<mfr> Can someone help me setting up wirless on laptop via command line in Ubuntu 12.04?  Looks like it is connected to Essid but "not-associated" t0 access point
<sha_> hey does anyone else know how to make mozilla actually clear everything when clearning histroy+cookies+stuff?
<savid> Can anyone else please confirm this behavior?  Just type "dd if=/home" followed by tab
<wolftune> bekks: according to a forum post someone did exactly what I'm saying and used the SSD part of hybrid for the system: http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_thinkpad_twist
<iceroot> savid: auto-completion is working fine
<savid> Ugh.
<iceroot> savid: if that was your question
<savid> yeah. just can't figure it out, it's really annoying me :-/
<savid> doing a lot of disk imaging and it's annoying not being able to tab complete
<iceroot> savid: using bash? and bash-completion is installed?
<iceroot> savid: maybe you disabled bash-completion in your bashrc
<savid> iceroot, yeah it's installed.  It only happens with "dd"
<[snake]> is this a place I could ask about electronics? like circuits and stuff?
<DoverMo> ok xorg.conf still not loading. Dunno what changed
<savid> iceroot,  if I type "dd if=/path/to/dir" and hit tab, it turns into "dd /path/to/dir"
<iceroot> [snake]: what do you think if this channel is called #ubuntu?
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<[snake]> iceroot, I figured I'd hear someone complaining that I'm off topic lol. so just to confirm: would that be a problem?
<iceroot> [snake]: of course because it is offtopic, why do you think it is ontopic...
<we6jbo> Is there a way to start Empathy as 'online' or to set it manually from the command line?
<savid> [snake], ##electronics
<[snake]> iceroot, I never said that. :P
<[snake]> savid, thankyou
<iceroot> savid: try a set -x first and then do the completion to see what bash is doing
<iceroot> savid: set +x to disable the debug again
<savid> woah output
<iceroot> savid: it will show everything the bash is doing on that step
<savid> ok, I suppose I'll look into that
<iceroot> savid: there should be something like ++ compgen -f -X '' -- /home/
<iceroot> + x=/home/michael
<akurilin> Is there a way of listing all the TTYs I have opened at once?
<cipherboy> akurilin: by default, ttys are F1-F7, why?
<akurilin> cipherboy, Well, lightDM froze up a few times and I ended up opening a separate TTY to kill it and log back in. Then when ligtdm froze again (this is always when I lock the screen), I realized you could just switch to the F1 tty and bypass any sort of login.
<Prufrock> How can I safely update my Pulseaudion from version 3.0 to 4.0?
<akurilin> cipherboy, So I think it'd be worthwhile to kill ttys that I'm not actively using so you can't just unlock my box whenever you feel like it.
<cipherboy> akurilin: you can only log in with a username/password combination.
<akurilin> cipherboy, yes, but if you do ctrl+alt+f1, sudo stop and sudo start lightdm and then lock the OS, you can still use ctrl+alt+f1 to go back to that tty you had opened.
<akurilin> Because I don't think it was closed.
<cipherboy> akurilin: sorry, let me explain more clearly: in order to use a tty, you have to sign in. If you leave one signed in, that is a different thing--not actually sure if you can automatically sign out of those after a while. However, if you are done using it, go back to it and type exit.
<akurilin> cipherboy, I'm using tmux so every tty is sharing the same session, thus I can't just exit. Should I be killing the tty process at that point?
<cipherboy> akurilin: sorry, not actually familiar with tmux, but with screen you can leave screens "running" and but exit the screen viewer and then close out the tty with exit.
<cipherboy> Other than that, not entirely sure what to do there.. iirc, ttys aren't just a simple 'kill', but I could be wrong.
<cipherboy> My bad they are.
<savid> iceroot, here's the part of the output that has ++ compgen -f -X '' -- /ho :   http://sprunge.us/OZHh
<OerHeks> Prufrock, not yet, i see no PA-4 in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<savid> I'm just not sure I understand why bash completion deletes stuff before the cursor. I've never seen it do that.
<cipherboy> akurilin: I suppose you could run ps aux | grep tty and find them.  Have to run though, sorry.
<Prufrock> OerHeks, I see. Because to be honest, I have a sound problem with Skype. And I read there's a solution for it in Pulseaudio 4.0.
<jrib> akurilin: you need to lock your virtual console if you want to prevent access to it; it's the same as walking away from an X session
<akurilin> jrib, the prob is that usually I can't see that console any longer as soon as I run sudo start ligtdm
<akurilin> jrib, can I go back to it, lock it, and then return to lightdm?
<bekks> akurilin: Yes.
<snuggl> akurilin: ctrl-alt-number
<jrib> akurilin: you can, sure
<OerHeks> Prufrock, carefull, PPA's might break your system, i found the testing ppa >>> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/pulse-testing
<snuggl> akurilin: ctrl-alt-7 is your X session, the 6 first are consoles
<jrib> akurilin: you can either log out or if you're already using tmux in it, tmux has a built-in mechanism to lock itself
<OerHeks> Prufrock, but ppa-purge can reverse the installation, backup your data before using this ppa
<akurilin> any way I could just close that console altogether?
<jrib> akurilin: sure, just exit
<akurilin> (totally didn't know about F7 for X, that's super useful)
<Prufrock> OerHeks, Oh, I prefer to wait until there's a perfectly safe way to fix this problem then. Thanks. :)
<OerHeks> Prufrock, good idea
<irssi-mike> I compiled a program (crunch) and I noticed it wasn't usable by simply typing "crunch" so I moved it into /usr/sbin/ and that worked but now it wants to use a file "charset.lst" Is there someway to add this dependency to the path or something.. I'm coming from windows \( ._. )/
<jrib> irssi-mike: /usr/sbin/ is usually meant for administrative programs
<irssi-mike> jrib: I'll move it to usr/local/bin but in the meantime
<akurilin> bekks, snufft, jrib - Ok I figured this out. Go to the open tty, and use tmux's :detach command to basically detach from the tmux session and go back to the CLI. Thanks, that's very helpful.
<jrib> irssi-mike: did you have your "charset.list" issue before you moved it?
<jrib> akurilin: are you starting tmux in your shell's rc file or somethig?
<Prufrock> OerHeks, Yup ;)
<irssi-mike> jrib: it worked when i did ./crunch <options> etc., it's just that that "charset.lst" was in the same folder as crunch. I'm coming from Windows so I dropped it into /usr/sbin with crunch hoping that would clear it up
<irssi-mike> jrib: but it didn't work to what i thought it should do \( ._. )/
<tacorwin1> Hello All! I am curious about getting a Ubuntu Membership. Could anyone help me?
<aboudreault> can I stop the automatic behavior when plugin a hdmi on my laptop?
<holstein> aboudreault: whats happening?
<holstein> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<k1l> !membership | tacorwin1
<ubottu> tacorwin1: please see above
<aboudreault> holstein, it tries to enable the screen somehow and of course... it fails :)
<iceroot> savid: i dont see an issue there, its completing /ho to /home
<aboudreault> sometime I lose everything
<savid> iceroot, yes, but it's removing the "if=" part
<savid> it's changing  "dd if=/ho"  to "dd /home"
<tacorwin1> Thank you k1l
<aissu> could anyone help me with oracle on ubuntu ?
<holstein> aissu: what what oracle product?
<aissu> I've converted the rpm package  to .deb using alien and installed it
<holstein> with what*
<aissu> database
<wolftune> bekks: you're mistaken. My Hybrid drive worked as separate regular HDD and SSD, I installed root on SSD small portion and it fully worked
<holstein> aissu: in a larger scheme, what are you doing?
<aissu> i was following a tutorial
<aissu> after installing the .deb package
<aissu> it says I had to go
<holstein> aissu: i mean, what are you tring to do, overall..
<aissu> cd /etc/init.d/ and after  ./oracle-xe configure
<aissu> im trying to conect to the oracle db installed
<aissu> but when i try ./oracle-xe configure it says i have no permission
<aissu> im sorry if i was not clear, im new to ubuntu
<holstein> aissu: what im tring to sort out is, do you need an oracle database? is there something more readily available in the repos that do the job
<aissu> i need it cause its a work at university
<aissu> I really need it to be oracle
<aissu> and I wouldnt like to use windows anymore
<aissu> I have to create tables, do inserts and this sort of things
<aissu> to show my teachers it is working after all
<holstein> aissu: sure, just keep in mind, computers dont really care what you like.. its really up do oracle to support you here with that pacakge you are using..
<holstein> aissu: i found https://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/main/ which i would try before using an rpm
<Jordan_U> aissu: What guide have you been following?
<holstein> aissu: if you are new to linux and ubuntu, using an unsupported package from an "alien" distro is not a great way to get started
<aissu> I was reading a guide in portuguese
<Jordan_U> aissu: Please link to it none the less.
<aissu> yeah, and cause im new, i have no idea what to do with the link you sent me
<holstein> aissu: the link i sent?
<aissu> https://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/main/
<aissu> this one
<holstein> aissu: looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle%20Instant%20Client suggests using the .rpm
<aissu> Jordan_U,  didnt understand what you meant, sorry
<Jordan_U> aissu: Please tell us the URL of the guide you have been following.
<histo> aissu: what areyou trying to install?
<akurilin> Desktop Manager glitching out after Lock Screen, would appreciate if you dealt with something similar in the past and could check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/321667/12-04-screen-glitches-freezes-after-lock-screen
<aissu> histo, Jordan_U  im trying and entire new one, just a minute
<holstein> akurilin: what graphics driver are you using? are there other options?
<histo> akurilin: I would poke around in /var/log some more. You messages and the X logs may be of use
<aissu> the guide Im following is in portuguese so im gonna tell you what I did till this moment
<aissu> downloaded the .rpm and converted to .deb using alien
<aissu> after, installed the .deb
<aissu> went to /etc/init.d/ as suggested in the guide
<akurilin> holstein, I'm not using anything custom, only whatever came with the system.
<holstein> aissu: share the link, friend
<akurilin> histo, is there a core X log file that I should check out?
<aissu> then I tried ./oracle-xe configure  as suggested
<aissu> and got an error
<holstein> akurilin: what hardware?
<histo> akurilin: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aissu> bash: ./oracle-xe: Permission denied
<histo> aissu: what are permissions on the file?  ls -l oracle-xe
<aissu>  here it is http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-Oracle-10g-xE-no-Ubuntu
<aissu> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 19592 Ago 29  2011 oracle-xe
<histo> aissu: chmod +x oracle-xe
<akurilin> holstein, intel's on-chip HD4600
<aissu> histo,  wow, got it !
<aissu> hahahaha
<aissu> thank you
<aissu> holstein, histo, Jordan_U thank u! Done. Installation completed successfully.
<tacorwin> I have a question for anyone that is willing to answer. What is your most favored application that you use(d) on the Windows platform that is not on Ubuntu?
<pelur> so aissu do you know now what was the problem? :) not sure what your experience level was
<holstein> tacorwin: i would try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<histo> tacorwin: I don't have any however itunes is a big one for a lot of people that come here.
<picca> tacorwin: DrWatson
<tacorwin> holstein: I didn't think of that. Sorry!
<tapper> visio
<tacorwin> histo: I will look into that one. Thanks!
<holstein> tacorwin: no worries.. i used to miss winamp
<kelly> guys i want to make a backup for the whole hard drive with clonezilla , should i format the external hard driver that i will save a backup on it ?
<tacorwin> picca: I will look into that too. I haven't head that one yet.
<kelly> hard drive* sorry
<picca> tacorwin: i was only joking :)
<wilee-nilee> kelly, Clonezilla save is packages.
<tacorwin> tapper: I think you can use Visio, i just need to test that a bit.
<holstein> kelly: i just follow the prompts in clonezilla
<wilee-nilee> saves*
<tacorwin> holstein: winamp?
<holstein> tacorwin: when i switche to linux, i missed winamp
<kelly> wilee-nilee, thats mean i can use the externel hard drive without format it ?
<holstein> switched
<tacorwin> picca: Haha. Alright. :)
<anonee> I'm trying to install this script http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/where-is-this-icon-nautilus-script-ubuntu on ubuntu 12.04, I'm using GNOME 3.4 in fallback mode (GNOME Classic) and Nautilus 3.4.2
<tacorwin> holstein: I don't know what that is... haha! but i will look into it.
<wilee-nilee> kelly, Has to have a partition ntfs or ext does not matter, it does not write partitions, but saves packages to one.
<holstein> tacorwin: that was years ago..i dont use winamp or windows anymore
<yabbandroid> hi
<kelly> aha i see thanx wilee-nilee
<aissu> pelur, i know chmod changes permissions, but i dunno what they were before and what they are now
<anonee> but when I right-click something, the "scripts" item is not showing
<tacorwin> Thanks for everones answer (joking or not). I will make sure to test most of them. I am part of the Ubuntu Manual team and I am creating an unofficial Wine on Ubuntu manual! :)
<yabbandroid> i judt discovered that not all software from the ubuntu software center is in linux mint.. i was wondering how i could change that :s
<wilee-nilee> kelly, However I have seen a person use it to image a partition, not sure how to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> it is a imager but in packages stock
<holstein> tacorwin: i think office and itunes are the only ones to bother with.. and netflix
<k1l> yabbandroid: use ubuntu and not mint
<yabbandroid> yeah.. i used to
<tacorwin> holstein: Office 2000-2010 work for the most part, give or take a few issues. iTunes is a failure. and i haven't tried Netflix.
<yabbandroid> i know this is prolly not the place here just if anyone has an idea
<donnaclus> Um I have a problem here
<donnaclus> I can't see the menu or the launcher at all
<k1l> yabbandroid: there is no more to discuss :/
<tacorwin> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yabbandroid> ;-)
<tacorwin> darn... i forgot the /
<yabbandroid> thanks
<holstein> tacorwin: those are the 'deal breakers' i hear about.. and the other obvious pro apps. protools, lightroom, photoshop.. etc
<donnaclus> um
<donnaclus> anyone can help?
<tacorwin> holstein: I will work on it.
<holstein> tacorwin: i have landed at.. anyone can write software for linux/ubuntu.. and should if they want to
<holstein> tacorwin: i dont feel like wine is something i can leave a new user with..
<usr13> holstein: You can't use libreoffice and gimp etc.?
<holstein> usr13: i do.. im sayinf for those users who want/need office for example
<tacorwin> holstein: If you look at the "Advanced Topics" or the Ubuntu manual, there is a minor section that i added about Wine.  I believe a new user can be left with it, as long as they know that not all software will work.
<donnaclus> Guys, seriously I need help here...
<reisio> donnaclus: I believe you
<usr13> holstein: There are no tricks to using wine, but I find very little need for it.
<donnaclus> reisio: um, thanks
<usr13> donnaclus: Unity?
<reisio> donnaclus: you're welcome
<wilee-nilee> holstein, If you don't my asking, what is a good equalizer in raring, I just got some cool speakers and want to utilize them.
<donnaclus> usr13: I cannot see any sort of desktop environment.
<holstein> usr13: sure.. what im saying is, for example, my father *must* have office for work. i would not feel comfortable leaving hime in ubuntu, new, with wine for that purpose
<usr13> donnaclus: Unity?
<donnaclus> usr13: had to open the terminal to access the chat
<tacorwin> donnaclus:  key: "Ctrl+Alt+T"
<tacorwin> then key: compiz --replace
<reisio> holstein: hrmm?
<usr13> holstein: Why can't he use libreoffice?
<holstein> wilee-nilee: the stuff i use is overkill.. JACK audio stuff.. i would try the one in a player, or something iwth pulse... VLC has something
<wilee-nilee> tacorwin, from 12.10 up that command is wrong
<holstein> usr13: its for work.. i have had this talk with hiim for years.. he cant
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Thanks. ;)
<reisio> holstein: okay, so he refuses :p fair enough
<tacorwin> wilee-nilee: I did not know that.
<reisio> holstein: so what's the problem?
<holstein> usr13: we have tested.. its literally not an option til the workplace changes
<donnaclus> tacorwin: Now the windows are borderless.
<holstein> reisio: there is no problem
<reisio> oh nice
<wilee-nilee> tacorwin, Easy mistake with compiz changing
<Frankler> If i were to download music off the internet do i at all need to worry about getting a virus? I'm using 12.04
<usr13> holstein: I'm not really sure what the problem is. Lots and lots of us are using libreoffice and are find with it.
<usr13> *fine
<reisio> donnaclus: that isn't necessarily abnormal with compiz, run the ccsm and add decorations
<tacorwin> donnaclus: What does ther terminal say?
<reisio> wilee-nilee: what is it now?
<reisio> Frankler: essentially no
<holstein> usr13: sure.. but the bosse arent.. so he gets files that dont work.. i have seen them, and tested, and tried them. first hand.. on *many* versions of openoffice and libreoffice and googledocs
<reisio> Frankler: even for Windows systems, true audio files rarely carry badware
<holstein> usr13: its not an option for what he is forced to use
<donnaclus> tacorwin: apparently it cannot find the opengl plugin. oh.
<wilee-nilee> reisio, here is one link. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<usr13> holstein: That's funny, I haven't.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: so it's unity --reset instead of compiz --replace, or?
<usr13> holstein: It seems to me that people imagine these problems.
<Frankler> reisio:: same for video files? i know those can carry them, but would it do anything?
<holstein> usr13: yup.. and i said "no way,, give me those files" and they dont work
<foobar80> i added "export PATH=${PATH}:/root/android/kernel/bin/ct-ng" to ~/.bashrc but when tried ct-ng , got command not found
<wilee-nilee> reisio, There are several commands you can rest unity just a few other things in the command I believe, I use the shell, so don't use it often.
<usr13> holstein: Show me a file you have a problem with, let me see the problem.
<marsfligth> Does someone tried to use 'zfs' instead the default 'ext4'?
<reisio> Frankler: I've never seen that, but you can make an executable (not a video) file _appear_ to be a video file in a number of trivial ways
<tacorwin> donnaclus: not exactly sure if this is correct (someone confirm this please...), but in the Terminal, key: sudo apt-get install opengl
<holstein> usr13: i dont have them here.. im not at home
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Sorry you can reset compiz itself
<reisio> Frankler: anyways, even if it were common, the chances you'd run into one that would be trouble to a Unix system is immensely small
<holstein> usr13: rendering in spreadsheets, etc
<reisio> wilee-nilee: oh, what were you saying was changed, then?
<usr13> holstein: Show me one.
<reisio> marsfligth: lots of people have
<holstein> usr13: its not a linux problem.. or a libreoffice issue..
<donnaclus> tacorwin: I think I will just need to pick a different graphics driver. :/ Any idea on how to access system settings from a terminal?
<holstein> usr13: i dont have them in front of me, friend
<reisio> or an Ubuntu one :p
<wilee-nilee> reisio, with dconf behind dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<usr13> holstein: Ok
<holstein> usr13: i assure you, if i could switch him, i would have.. he cant use it at work
<reisio> wilee-nilee: oh okay
<reisio> he should get a new job :) </conversation>
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I like unity I just use the shell, so I forget the commands other than the old ones do not work. ;)
<reisio> yeah I didn't know you were talking about dconf :)
<reisio> I don't use that, either :D
<marsfligth> reisio: Is it stable/affordable?
<reisio> should be fun when GNOME adds another redundant configuration system
<holstein> reisio: that wasnt the point, anyways.. the point was, assuming a legitimate reason to use windows applcations, which is arguable, but not being debated.. i dont feel ike a new user can use wine
<reisio> marsfligth: zfs? It's gratis and open source, and quite stable, many enterprises prefer it
<holstein> i dont feel comfortable leaving a new user with an application to run in wine like that..
<wilee-nilee> yeah, like fallback 1, 2, 3, lol
<reisio> marsfligth: there's a learning curve if you want to maximally exploit it, but that's another matter :)
<usr13> holstein: We can't solve any problems if you can't show them to us.
<marsfligth> reisio: about performances is similar to ext4?
<holstein> usr13: there are no problems, friend
<reisio> holstein: I think you said that already
<reisio> marsfligth: no it should be better, hence the preference
<Pandee> Hello, i am brand new with ubuntu so please forgive my trivial questions. I am trying to follow these instructions: http://howto.py.cz/english/app_a.xhtml step A.3 $HOME environment. It said to go to the home directory and mkdir bin lib and mkdir lib/python. I am looking at the folder and they aren't there nor are they hidden folders, and now when I try to make the folders again it says they already exist. Anyone know how this could be?
<tacorwin> donnaclus: just type:  gnome-control-center
<holstein> usr13: this is not the libreoffice channel anyways.. and i dont consider it to be linux or libreoffice's job to replace office, nor deal with its files
<donnaclus> tacorwin: done, thanks
<holstein> i am not force to use office though
<tacorwin> donnaclus: no problem :)
<reisio> marsfligth: ZFS has a license which is incompatible with the GPL (what GNU and Linux are licensed with) which makes it annoying to offer as a default
<reisio> marsfligth: it also has features that are quite excessive for most users
<jrib> Pandee: it is better to pastebin actual commands and full output instead of just describing commands and output in your own words
<foobar80> any comment >?
<reisio> holstein: and yet they have replaced them :)
<reisio> foobar80: about?
<Pandee> jrib: I could do that but it's only mkdir bin, i didnt want to make someone go to a new link for that
<jrib> Pandee: you also say you don't see it.  What did you run and where that led you to that conclusion?
<marsfligth> reisio: I read a bit about futures and I'm very interested on
<cjosephson> can anyone here help with pulseaudio stuff in 12.04?
<histo> !anyone | cjosephson
<ubottu> cjosephson: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Pandee> jrib: I was just trying to make the directories from the terminal, if that's what you mean
<jrib> Pandee: pastebin actual commands and output
<marsfligth> reisio: sorry, a question, ext4 is not GPL?
<reisio> marsfligth: it's easily the most generally preferred FS for enterprise solutions ATM
<histo> Pandee: Perhaps you made them in a different directory?
<reisio> marsfligth: EXT4 is GPL
<jrib> Pandee: I do not mind links to pastebin because it avoids playing twenty questions
<reisio> marsfligth: and is therefore included within the kernel itself
<histo> Pandee: if you mkdir bin   it will be there unless you receive an error
<foobar80> reisio, i added "export PATH=${PATH}:/root/android/kernel/bin/ct-ng" to ~/.bashrc but when tried ct-ng , got command not found
<cjosephson> I'm trying to capture audio destined for the sound card, but nothing is being captured
<Pandee> histo: allen@ubuntu:/home$ sudo mkdir bin lib
<Pandee> mkdir: cannot create directory `bin': File exists
<usr13> holstein: I've been using Linux and openoffice/libreoffice and gimp and all the other open-source applications for a long time.  I have been in and out of these discussions many times, you can either believe me or not, but I've shifted a lot of people to linux and they've done just fine, as I have.
<usr13> holstein: When you finally realize the advantages to open-source software, you'll be fine.
<Pandee> ok, i'll put it in paste bin
<reisio> foobar80: sounds like an Android problem
<jrib> Pandee: /home is not your $HOME and you shouldn't even have permission to mkdir there
<reisio> usr13: also, avoiding proprietary binary formats in the first place helps
<cjosephson> I suspect it may be because there are no levels in the playback tab of pavucontrol... yet somehow sound plays. so I'm not sure where the audio is actually going
<usr13> holstein: When you get over the "it's too hard for me" and "it's broke because it's different" ideas, you'll be fine.
<histo> Pandee: ls -l  and you will see bin
<marsfligth> reisio: last question, in case of lost partition or data, has it tools to fix/re-construct the lost FS?
<holstein> usr13: i have to, and i cant switch him.. i will be glad to get you the files in question fom the last time i tried.. but its not me you need to convincee
<wilee-nilee> usr13, You are an idiot
<jrib> wilee-nilee: please refrain from that
<holstein> usr13: i dont use office. and i dont want to, but i assure you my father has to for work
<foobar80> reisio, I've tried ./ct-ng and it works without issue
<reisio> marsfligth: yes it has its own implementation of something very much resembling raid, although raid is not really a backup solution
<usr13> wilee-nilee: Thank you.  Would you care to elaborate on that just a bit?
<Pandee> jrib: Oh, by home they meant just /
<holstein> usr13: the point im making is the user-friendliness of wine.. nt that i have a way to "fix" that
<reisio> marsfligth: nor is that really the purpose of an FS
<reisio> marsfligth: talk to #zfsonlinux
<jrib> Pandee: no.  $HOME means your home directory which is usually /home/username
<Pandee> jrib: oh i see
<wilee-nilee> jrib, No problem however passive aggressive pseudo hierarchical abuse is an idiots game.
<jrib> Pandee: you can « echo $HOME » to see its value
<Pandee> jrib: I'll give that a shot really fast
<usr13> holstein: Wine either works or it doesn't. I don't see any user-friendleness involved.
<marsfligth> thank for all your help
<reisio> marsfligth: you might also look into btrfs, which has the theoretical potential to be all that ZFS is and more
<reisio> but is much less mature
<lolcat> reisio: no
<jrib> wilee-nilee: well you can dispute the argument (I wasn't actually reading before your comment) but no need to attack the person
<reisio> lolcat: plantain
<tacorwin> holstein: There are many problems for using wine, but it can be helpful to some users that would like to use some common programs from Windows on Ubuntu.
<holstein> usr13: this is far past on topic.. i can discuss it in the offtopic channel if you want.. wine is not something i leave a new user with
<histo> Pandee: also don't use sudo to create teh directories in your home
<lolcat> reisio: btrfs people will even tell you they have completly diffrent use cases
<reisio> lolcat: they'd be wrong
<Pandee> histo: okay
<lolcat> reisio: They made the derp
<usr13> holstein: Ok.
<Pandee> histo: i had thought it might've been a permissions thing
<reisio> few selections of two FSes have completely different use cases :p
<reisio> lolcat: who did? People in an irc channel? :p
<marsfligth> reisio: can I use 'btrfs' on Ubuntu precise?
<reisio> marsfligth: if you want
<lolcat> What is the best way for me to play Age Of Empires II on ubuntu? I need lan functionality
<lolcat> reisio: yes
<reisio> you can use pretty much any FS with pretty much any Unix system to varying degrees
<usr13> wilee-nilee: See my PM
<reisio> lolcat: uhuh :p
<Pandee> histo: This OS environment is very very different from windows!
<jrib> lolcat: check appdb?
<jrib> !appdb | lolcat
<Pandee> histo: but i think i like it
<ubottu> lolcat: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> !terminal | Pandee
<ubottu> Pandee: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reisio> Pandee: it can be the same if you want it to be, but do you? :p
<jrib> Pandee: I'd suggest some of the tutorial listed in that link to get a little more comfortable on the command line
<lolcat> jrib: wine is pretty much gardbadge for lan play
<checoimg> What's the advantage of BTRFS ?
<jrib> lolcat: ok
<tacorwin> lolcat: true. very true
<reisio> checoimg: over what?
<jrib> checoimg: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<usr13> holstein: I do not recommend using wine to run MS Office, if you really think you need it, I'd run MS Windows in VB.
<reisio> lolcat: garbage how?
<holstein> lolcat: do they make a native linux version?
<reisio> holstein: meaning VirtualBox
<checoimg> AFAIK Ext4 does a Great work
<holstein> usr13: sure. and i dont think either is something a new user can appriciate
<lolcat> reisio: In the sense that it won't really work at all over LAN
<reisio> ext4 is quite good
<checoimg> Over Ext4
<reisio> but it's a minor improvement over ext3, which is a minor improvement over ext2, which is quite an old design
<usr13> holstein: Nothing hard about virtualbox
<tacorwin> Wine can be helpful, but is a pain
<reisio> lolcat: what errors do you get?
<histo> checoimg: no advantage at the moment
<holstein> usr13: its not "normal".. and its not something a user had to deal with in windows previously
<jrib> reisio: the wheel is a pretty old design ;)
<reisio> the advantage of btrfs is that it's GPL :)
<columb> How do I know which system packages was affected by "sudo apt-get purge vk*"? Accidentally done it...  Console screen is wiped.
<usr13> holstein: ... it's like moving from one application to another, (only it's one set of applications to another set).  Nothing hard or mysterious.
<reisio> jrib: the wheel is a pretty old concept
<checoimg> What I recall is that Ext4 can have 16 TB files
<reisio> jrib: modern designs are quite different
<Pandee> jrib: Thanks jrib
<holstein> usr13: it doesnt work when i set that up for a new user.. i have.. and it doesnt work, unless i launch it for them each time
<reisio> jrib: making a wheel from scratch out of wood and aluminum are different
<checoimg> maybe a grep vk*
<checoimg> I dunno how to use grep
<checoimg> bur last I recall it gets names
<DrekAlots> is there a way to the app launcher from the left side of the screen to say the bottom?
<reisio> checoimg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<jrib> reisio: current wheel design came from minor improvements though.  Anyway, I don't agree with the argument that something be old is necessarily bad.  But I also wasn't being completely serious :P
<Jordan_U> checoimg: histo: I would say that there are manyu advantages to running btrfs over ext4 (checksumming, snapshots, cp --reflink, background scrub) but there are also large disadvantegs (stability, needing to keep up with the latest kernels).
<aaron_> I just installed and all works except wifi, broadcom driver listed in Additional Drivers, but error on install
<reisio> jrib: I already said it was good :p
<histo> Jordan_U: lvm
<aaron_> I searched web for answers first
<aaron_> need some guidance
<reisio> it's also a very old design, and consequently fundamentally less efficient
<lolcat> reisio: just cant connect
<reisio> computer software isn't the same as everything else
<lolcat> reisio: Guess it has been a while since I tried
<histo> aaron_: maybe if you let us know the error we could help you?
<reisio> it may well be that human beings are most efficient hunting and gathering in the woods, for example
<jrib> checoimg: didn't apt-get tell you what it was going to do?
<checoimg> And BTRFS is trying to match NTFS but I don't use NTFS because it loses files when a large amount of files are in the HDD
<Jordan_U> histo: Doesn't provide checksumming, cp --reflink, or background scrub, and its snapshots are much less efficient.
<reisio> but computer software is less complicated
<reisio> lolcat: read all the comments at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4184 ?
<checoimg> I think it does install
<checoimg> If you tell it sudo apt-get install vk*
<checoimg> then it install but let me try
<Jordan_U> checoimg: Btrfs is not trying to match ntfs in any way. Ntfs has nothing like the capabilities of a true copy on write filesystem (like btrfs and zfs).
<aaron_> histo, says to check jockey.log, and that shows:
<aaron_> WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<aaron_> 2013-07-18 15:58:57,306 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<sixyearsofdreams> whoooo livesss in a pinaple under da seaa! ;d
<checoimg> Yeah Copy-on-write, What is that exactly  ?
<checoimg> I remember you can have snapshots of the File System
<DrekAlots> is there a way to the app launcher from the left side of the screen to say the bottom?
<reisio> checoimg: wikipedia knows
<reisio> DrekAlots: yes there is, but I don't know an easy way to tell you :)
<reisio> DrekAlots: you might check with the tweak tool
<checoimg> :P Yeah I'm checking there now
<checoimg> BRB
<tacorwin> DrekALots: the only way i can think is installing XFCE or LXDE, and customizing it a bit.
<reisio> although at that point it'd be fairly different from Unity
<reisio> some would say
<DrekAlots> hm. ok.
<tacorwin> It would be, yes.
 * DrekAlots has issues with that bar on the left.
<reisio> depends on how attached you are to the smaller details
<tacorwin> Wait!
<tacorwin> I found a way...
<reisio> it would still have panels and windows, some people only notice those bits
<tacorwin> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<tacorwin> It's a little out dated, so i dont know if it will work, DrekAlots
<DrekAlots> ok.
<DrekAlots> i'll look into that.
<tacorwin> DrekAlots: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tapper> columb: grep purge /var/log/dpkg.log
<tacorwin> DrekAlots: heres an updated version: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<cc0de> hi there
<pentestr> I have a macbook air. I was able to make a bootable usb drive. How do you make is persistent?
<reisio> cc0de: hi
<cc0de> =) i'am new here ! LOL > Reisio
<cc0de> :p
<reisio> pentestr: all of it?
<reisio> cc0de: hi again, then ;)
<cuddylier> hi
<cc0de> Lol, thanks :D
<checoimg> I dunno about how the persistence is working this days
<cuddylier> I am using a program that uses MySQL but it keeps saying: WARNING Setting daemon info failed, please update your database.
<cuddylier> Anyone know what that might mean?
<histo> !persistence | pentestr
<ubottu> pentestr: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<checoimg> But you can install Ubuntu in the USB
<histo> !usb | pentestr
<ubottu> pentestr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> cuddylier: The program might not be communicating with mysql properly
<aaron_> can anyone advise me about the wireless driver install I mentioned above?
<cuddylier> I have other instances of the program connecting to the database fine
<cuddylier> I tried flushing hosts already
<cuddylier> Is there anything else I should try?
<reisio> aaron_: above?
<aaron_> It's similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/949206
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 949206 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 fails to install broadcom STA drivers" [Undecided,Invalid]
<aaron_> But I see multiple solutions and then some note about things being superseded
<aaron_> I don't follow that thread and need guidance about what to do
<pentestr> thanks for the links
<zengr> hello is it possible to continuously rsync a remote from the local machine?
<reisio> zengr: cross posting kills hot women
<reisio> do you want that on your conscience?
<g3org3s> hey all , quick question i am using ssh to connect to my ubuntu server. i just want to save a file from the server to my local computer. i saw some scp commands but i dont think my computer is listening on ssh. any ideas ?
<Guest36781> I need help, anyone know Musix GNU?
<reisio> Guest36781: what do you need help with?
<Guest36781> Installing new programs
<reisio> g3org3s: scp user@remote.ip.here.man:path/to/file ./local/path/optional
<reisio> g3org3s: or just use sshfs and make your life simpler
<reisio> Guest36781: what part is causing trouble?
<Guest36781> What do I use, I can't find a prgram to run .deb files or .tar.bz
<reisio> Guest36781: dpkg, the Debian package manager
<aaron_> someone please help, I can't get the broadcom drivers to install on my 12.04 installation
<reisio> Guest36781: but why aren't you installing from a repository
<Guest36781> Where/how would I do that?
<Metatron_> What utility can I use to search the web with keywords, and then download the top hits from that search engine. I was thinking of integrating wget somehow, but not doing the manual command line entering of each url to download each page hit.
<g3org3s> reisio it says transfered, but i cant find the file on my local pc :s can it be blocked somehow ?
<k1l> Guest36781: why dont you use the programs that ubuntu ships?
<euxneks> howdy all, what's the best way to open a port on my wireless connection without using a CLI?
<reisio> Guest36781: with any number of package manager frontends: apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, software center
<euxneks> I'm lazy
<reisio> g3org3s: it's wherever you said for it to go
<reisio> g3org3s: what command did you run?
<Guest36781> What about Sudo, is that supported on Msuix?
<Guest36781> *musix
<k1l> Guest36781: you are mixing things
<g3org3s> scp root@ip:file.abc /root/Desktop
<reisio> Guest36781: sudo works on any GNU/Linux system
<Metatron_> Reading about libferris right now.
<reisio> Guest36781: but as k1l suggests... sudo is one (silly) way of getting root privileges _so_ you can use a package manager
<k1l> g3org3s: you did work as root or with sudo.
<g3org3s> k1l yes i did, i can even see transfer bar saying its done, i just cant see the file
<k1l> g3org3s: and to put stuff on that desktop of root is a bad idea. you shouldnt be running a gui as root
<Guest36781> And one more thing, which folder do I look in to find Program files like Hydrogen Drum Machine? I'm trying to transfer my Drumkits to my USB flash but I can't find them.
<clue_h> Hi, I'm thinking of setting up an bootable usb with an iso for windows but from within ubuntu. I want to do this so i can flash my BIOS. Is it possible to do this by partitioning the usb, placing iso files in one as to install on the second
<clue_h> if not i will try something more sensible
<k1l> g3org3s: that is the problem with the misuse of sudo and root. you give stuff rights they dont need.
<clue_h> [no cdrom]
<Metatron_> Something like this: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Other-Internet-Related/Web-Page-Search-Tool.shtml
<g3org3s> k1l its just a debian distro that i use really occasionally
<euxneks> is ubuntu still using iptables?
<Guest36781> Clue_h: Yeah, unplug the HDD from the computer and plug in the USB and see reboot your computer with the windows disk inside
<k1l> g3org3s: its bad behaviour.
<g3org3s> k1l is there any other solution?
<k1l> g3org3s: learn to use your stuff like its meant to be. you put it into /root/Desktop, where your user is not allowed to read
<uw> hi movie player has crashed and i cant close the window
<uw> how can i close this>?
<uw> what process should i kill?
<clue_h> ps ax  | grep movieplayer
<Metatron_> Got it, http://www.httrack.com/page/1/en/index.html thanks for the help chaps :)
<clue_h> uw, then find the pid, kill -9 PID
<g3org3s> k1l ur not being very helpful , i am asking for a solution , not morals
<uw> clue_h, nothing is shown for grep movieplayer or movie*
<uw> i must be called something else
<clue_h> uw, the name of your program will be slightly different to 'movieplayer'
<uw> oic
<clue_h> uw, system monitor
<k1l> g3org3s: i told you that its in /root/Desktop
<clue_h> uw, from the hud
<Mudack> My terminal is being a jerk, please help
<cstewart> this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/13441/how-to-kill-applications
<clue_h> uw, and PID is the process identifier number
<g3org3s> k1l i found the problem, i was running the command from the ssh, while I should have been running it from console on local pc.... thanks for the help anyway
<k1l> g3org3s: you can copy it from there with sudo into your users /home folder. you will need to set the rights properly with chown
<Mudack> Musix GNU + Linux 2.0, anybody know why I can't have new applications?
<uw> thanks clue_h  turns out it was called "totem"
<uw> wtf would they name it that then call it "movie player" in the top of the window, beats me
<clue_h> uw, ah i see now lol
<uw> i saw the movie icon in system monitor, like you suggested
<uw> that worked
<semitones> uw: yeah for lots of things it helps a lot to know the real name of the application. I don't know why they insist on making it confusing
<uw> thanks again and take care clue_h
<uw> semitones, beats me too
<clue_h> uw, cool hope that program behaves in future
<Metatron_> AMF
<Mudack> Anybody know Musix GNU 2.0?
<clue_h> Mudack, thanks for earlier, i think i'll do it that way instead of using an .iso
<reisio> yeah I know Musix GNU 2.0
<Frankler> Should I install any other media players besides parole? All i need to be able to do is play mp3s, cds, and watch dvd
<reisio> fool owes me $50
<reisio> Frankler: umm... does it do those things?
<semitones> reisio: I heard he skipped town
<reisio> if yes { question answered }
<clue_h> Frankler, mplayer is good from bash, and vlc is good
<reisio> semitones: I heard that, but I heard it was two of 'em
<Mudack> Clue_h: No problem, that's how I got Ubuntu
<Frankler> clue_h do they do anything better than parole? I'm just wondering if I need multiple ones
<reisio> clue_h: and doesn't use gstreamer $
<Mudack> reisio: DO you know how to get new programs to work on it? I can't seem to win with this thing.
<reisio> Frankler: need, no
<reisio> Frankler: mplayer is nice to have, 'cause invariably you will find that it does something no other player does :)
<reisio> Frankler: but just for those things you listed, almost any will do
<Frankler> reisio: what is it that mplayer does? haha
<reisio> Mudack: like which program?
<reisio> Frankler: mplayer? mplayer does my laundry and bakes me pies, man
<Mudack> Skype specifically
<reisio> it does it all
<clue_h> mplayer, is a nice thing to have, it does a lot
<reisio> Frankler: if you used gnome-mplayer as a frontend, you could use virtually _just_ mplayer
<reisio> and still have the commandline mplayer there, too
<reisio> Mudack: that should be in some repo if it's an Ubuntu distro
<reisio> Mudack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Frankler> reisio: sounds like too much power for 1 program
<Mudack> reisio: thanks for the help, i'll be in touch, soon hopefully.
<Frankler> clue_h: thanks!!
<reisio> Frankler: it is
<reisio> sometimes I have to use an mplayer process to curb the power of other mplayer processes
<reisio> the only thing strong enough to stop it is itself
<Frankler> reisio: does that mean not even the NSA can shut it down?
<Mudack> reisio: Thank you, it's working now.
#ubuntu 2013-07-19
<reisio> Frankler: honestly, I think the NSA is just a manifestation of an mplayer process
<reisio> I'm pretty sure we all live in the mplayer
<euxneks> to answer my own questions: yes, ubuntu uses iptables still, it's probably easier to just use the CLI to do iptables
<reisio> everything uses iptables :)
<DYSW> thats a bold statement reisio
<s1lence> Does anybody have any ideas as to what the mysterious announcement on ubuntu.com means?
<euxneks> I bet it's something to do with mobile and desktop interoperability
<clue_h> maybe it's to do with ubuntu touch
<euxneks> s1lence, though this is a discussion that would best be had in ubuntu-offtopic :)
<s1lence> Thank you euxneks
<reisio> DYSW: nah
<semitones> s1lence: make sure to say hi first if you go there
<matelot> my desktop is messed up http://i.imgur.com/72XCLka.jpg  how to reset it ?
<MoTec> try a hammer
<Mudack> Mudack here with another problem...i'm about ready to switch back to ubuntu.
<MoTec> sorry.. wrong channel
<lauratika> is there a way to have a different wallpaper on each login account in ubuntu?
<Siberian_Tiger> matelot, wow
<Siberian_Tiger> What did you do?
<reisio> lauratika: yup
<vader_> Anybody know how to change Elinks default image viewer from fbi to fbv? fbi does not work in Screen or fbterm :/
<clue_h> matelot, looks kind of abstract
<Mudack> reisio: I put you in my friends list if that's alright.
<lauratika> reisio: do you know how?
<reisio> Mudack: :)
<reisio> lauratika: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/wallch-wallpaper-changer-for-gnome-3.html maybe
<matelot> clue_h:  you see how I have 4 "desktop" there…pls help
<lauratika> reisio: but most important will you share this info?
<reisio> depends on exactly what you want
<Mudack> reisio: but unfortunately I have another problem...
<reisio> there are a number of ways you could accomplish it
<lauratika> reisio: to me?
<reisio> lauratika: yes
<Mudack> I'll brb
<lauratika> well, i want to be able to each user has its own wallppaper on the login page, the link you post is about a third application is there a way via terminal perhaps or a GUI?
<reisio> lauratika: hrmm, you want the wallpaper to be unique to a user? Or to actually change the moment you click a name?
<reisio> the former is quite simple
<Phoenix1969> have I finally reached the ubuntu help channel?
<reisio> Phoenix1969: yup
<MoTec> No.. I'm sorry.. This is the pre-help channel
<lauratika> be unique to a user login page
<Mudack> I;m back
<semitones> This is only the limbo level of help
<MoTec> if your question is deemed actually worth of help you will be fowarded to a secondary channel which will verify your ability to actually receive help.
<reisio> lauratika: well the login screen handles more than one user
<reisio> lauratika: how do you want to differentiate?
<lauratika> MoTec: LOLMA
<Phoenix1969> I have the blue windows startscreen where you choose the OS, but the keyboard seems unresponsive & it just counts down from 10 then boots to win8
<lauratika> with wallpaper
<semitones> there are 7 levels below this one
<MoTec> semitones: indeed.. progress has been made!
<Mudack> reisio: with all the problems i'm having with Musix should I just switch to Ubuntu?
<reisio> lauratika: so you go to the login screen, choose a user & login, then once logged in you see a user-specific wallpaper? That's what you want?
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: you install a dual ubuntu/windows?
<Phoenix1969> laura, yes
<Phoenix1969> on same drive
<Mudack> Phoenix1969: What are your Specs?
<lauratika> no, just on the login screen, each account has their own walpapper
<reisio> Mudack: it's hard to say whether that'd make any difference
<Phoenix1969> 500 gb ssd msi gd658d, core173930k
<lauratika> Phoenix1969:ubuntu is your second install
<reisio> Mudack: what trouble are you having now?
<Phoenix1969> yes, 2nd
<Mudack> reisio: Chrome and other installations
<reisio> Mudack: what about them?
<Phoenix1969> aaah, its the amd 8core
<subcool> i have a hdd on usb, if i were to use esata plug, would it change the /dev/sd*?
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: and is not booting on ubuntu? just windows
<lauratika> reisio: no, just on the login screen, each account has their own walpapper
<reisio> subcool: it very well may
<reisio> subcool: you could give it a LABEL or utilize a UUID, though
<reisio> subcool: or setup a udev rule to always keep it at /dev/specificName
<Phoenix1969> right, it has the option at start, but not in bios, in some weird blue windows screen, but keyboard no go
<Phoenix1969> how to choose ubuntu?
<reisio> lauratika: that you see when you click on the name?
<lauratika> reisio: i see the same wallpapper i add to login admin account
<Mudack> Reisio: My terminal says that it can't fetch any of the packages i'm requesting and the official websites won't give me a easily running file, and I can't find a system Software Center
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: what you mean the option at start but not in bios?
<reisio> lauratika: do you need to know how to change the wallpaper at all? Or something more complicated?
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: do you have the opotion or not to boot into ubuntu?
<reisio> Mudack: tell the channel about the error
<Mudack> Phoenix1969: Do you mean the boot menu?
<Phoenix1969> it does have the option there indeed, i just am unable to physically choose it
<lauratika> resisio: change wallpaper at login for each account, not the wallpaper. but at login. are you following me?
<Mudack> Reisio: which channel?
<reisio> this one
<reisio> lauratika: nope
<subcool> reisio, well, i base this question off the fact that i have two hdd's on usb in an raid array (raid 0
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: and keyboard works on wind 8?
<Phoenix1969> yes
<lauratika> reisio:is there a way to have a different wallpaper on each login account in ubuntu
<reisio> subcool: what for
<OerHeks> lauratika, at login, there is not a way to determin what account is on, you are at the point there is not a account active, so how do you want ubuntu to choose?
<reisio> lauratika: yes
<Mudack> reisio: How do I do that? *pounds fist to chest* I want to serve my community!
<subcool> reisio, raid 0 -- now id like to switch one of them to a esata cable
<reisio> Mudack: I'm just saying don't put my nick before the message :p more people will be likely to read it
<Mudack> Okay
<reisio> subcool: yeah that could be complicated :)
<reisio> subcool: you probably don't need or want that raid, though, IMO
<subcool> yeah, i need them in a raid 0 right now.
<subcool> they create a larger drive i need.
<zykotick9> !cookie | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lauratika> OerHeks: what you talking about?, simple lighdm can have different wallppapers on the login page, and if you change up and down on different accounts login fields wallpaper can change, how i do that?
<Mudack> Hey guys, my system software centre seems to be non-existent, my terminal won't fetch packages, and official program websites give too many options, what do I do?
<reisio> subcool: lvm is what you'd want for "a larger drive"
<reisio> or unionfs or something like that
<reisio> raid is about high availability
<reisio> and for most people: lost files :p
<subcool> reisio, i dont like lvm very much right now.
<Phoenix1969> it should work with the up & down arrow keys, and enter to execute...no?
<OerHeks> lauratika, sure, lightdm can have different wallpapers, choose one. but not connected to an account, because an account is not active, so how do you expect ubuntu to know what account is active?
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: is this a usb keyboard?
 * OerHeks facepalms
<reisio> subcool: nobody does :p but it does the job
<subcool> lol
<Phoenix1969> usb
<reisio> lauratika: either lightdm does that or it doesn't, read the lightdm docs
<s1lence> Mudack, what kind of error message are you getting from apt-get?
<reisio> lauratika: if it doesn't do that, it might be simpler to find another DM that does
<Mudack> uriah@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Mudack> Get: 1 http://packages.musix.es lenny Release.gpg [490B]
<Mudack> Ign http://packages.musix.es lenny/main Translation-en_GB
<Mudack> Get: 2 http://packages.musix.es lenny/updates Release.gpg [490B]
<Mudack> Ign http://packages.musix.es lenny/updates/main Translation-en_GB
<FloodBot1> Mudack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mudack> Get: 3 http://packages.musix.es lenny Release [85.6kB]
<Mudack> Get: 4 http://packages.musix.es lenny/updates Release [3,287B]
<Mudack> Ign http://packages.musix.es lenny Release
<Jordan_U> subcool: The device name shouldn't matter to Ubuntu's ability to assemble the array, and if you've use static device names in any configuration files you already have an unreliable configuration.
<lauratika> OerHeks: it used to do it, i just dont remember how i did it last time, it has to deal with ubuntu tewak perhaps?
<zykotick9> Mudack: neither lenny nor musix is ubuntu... just sayin'
<Mudack> Gahhh!
<s1lence> lol
<subcool> jordan, reisio im just curious..
<lauratika> Phoenix1969:did you turn on legacy USB on the bios?
<Mudack> btw, didn't mean to flood.....FloodBot was nice to me though.....
<s1lence> Mudack, I don't really know where to go from here sorry
<Phoenix1969> no?
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: try that up
<reisio> subcool: about?
<Mudack> silence: it's fine, the .iso for Ubuntu 13.whatever is loaded and in my downloads, see y'all in a bit!
<subcool> reisio, if it was possible without a lot of fuss.
<Phoenix1969> k, brb
<reisio> subcool: if what was?
<subcool> its working fine now- just thought maybe i could tweak it..
<quli_> the taskbar in the top and the right disappear all the time, how do I solve this without restarting???
<subcool> changing one of them to esata.
<reisio> subcool: it is if you know how your raid hardware/software is setup/configured
<lauratika> : what you mean disappear
<Jordan_U> subcool: Does this array contain your root filesystem?
<Phoenix1969> worked like a charm instantly, thank you laura
<subcool> its bad enough you have to have esata plugged in from the boot.
<subcool> jordan, no
<subcool> im using it has a backup while i test something
<subcool> its very temporary
<lauratika> Phoenix1969: no prob, it's odd because i assume is a new pc right?
<quli_> lauratika: you know the bar in the top that says ubuntu desktop
<quli_> it just disappears
<Jordan_U> subcool: Then I don't expect you'll have any problems switching to esata.
<quli_> well actually not only that
<lauratika> quili: what ubuntu version you are using?
<quli_> the top bar in any program disappears
<aaron_> I found out more about my broadcom problem with my install. It works in kernel 3.2 but not with 3.8, anyone have any clues as to how I can make wireless work with 3.8?
<quli_> the part that says file, etc
<semitones> What command in bash tells you file size?
<zykotick9> quli_: restart unity, or better yet, restart light dm.  from a virtual console "sudo service lightdm restart" then log in again [i have no idea how to restart unity].
<Jordan_U> semitones: du -h /path/to/file
<zykotick9> semitones: "ls -l" or "ls -sh"
<quli_> zykotick9: but I have a lot of programs opened
<semitones> thanks Jordan_U
<quli_> zykotick9: will it affect them?
<Jordan_U> semitones: You're welcome.
<semitones> zykotick9: I tried ls -l but didn't see sizes. I'll try -sh too
<zykotick9> quli_: ya - you need to restart unity - i don't know how, good luck!
<lauratika> quil: you also can try unity --reset
<quli_> lauratika: can I do that with all the programs opened?
<Mudack> reisio: *facepalm* I found the Xarchive application. I'm glad I did one last sweep!!!
<lauratika> quil: this will restart unity.
<reisio> Mudack: and what do you plan on doing with that? :p
<reisio> Mudack: installing applications from tarballs on distros like Ubuntu is usually doing it wrong
<Mudack> reisio: at least now I get my programs xD
<quli_> lauratika: I don't know what is unity, will it affect opened programs?
<irssi-mike> my ctrl alt f keys aren't bringing me to tty
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<reisio> if you say so
<irssi-mike> meh i'm gonna reboot, maybe it's a glitch.
<wN> subcool: whats wrong with lvM?
<reisio> he prefers the much more complicated and inappropriate raid :p
<wN> <3 lvm
<w30> Well, Guys an Gals; I have Unity Tweak Tool, Ubuntu Tweak, and  Tweak Tool installed and I still can't find a way to keep Unity from grabbing the menu bar and sticking it in the top panel. Has any one got any advice? maybe an edit to dconfig?
<cuddylier> Anyone know a tutorial on how to use a gre tunnel from cnservers and offer it as e.g. remote protection that e.g. javapipe offers?
<Phoenix1969> so, after choosing ubuntu at the startscreen, it came up & said completing installation.... screen went blank...computer still on... 5 mins now...... that normal?
<dr_willis> w30:  disable the global menu feature
<irssi-mike> yup, it was a glitch.
<w30> dr_willis, how? in what? where?
<dr_willis> w30:  askubuntu.com or webupd8  blog site has guides
<tapper> w30: windows snapping in unity tweat
<tapper> *tweak
<dr_willis> global menu  moves the menu from the app window into the top panel. its rather easy to disable i revall
<semitones> What could cause a file to show up in ls, but not be stat'ed by cp, and not readable by du?
<quli_> Starting gtk-window-decorator compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<quli_> seems to be working but takes it's long time
<tapper> w30: sorry misread your post
<devmedoo> help me please
<semitones> ls -sh says it's 12K, but du doesn't see it, cp can't copy it, what is going on with that file?
<devmedoo> i have a problem
<quli_> this unity --reset, do I need to stop it? cause it doesn't give me the prompt back
<devmedoo> installing ybyntu
<devmedoo> help me plzz?
<Phoenix1969> screen still blank after it said "Finishing installation"....  how long typically on a fast system?
<devmedoo> i have a problem installing ubuntu
<quli_> ybyntu?
<dr_willis> quli_:  should have used a  & at the end..  ttr a   ctrl-z  then "bg"  in the twrminal
<devmedoo> sorry wrong typed
<quli_> ubunty
<bazhang> devmedoo, ask an actual question
<devmedoo> ok , sorry
<quli_> dr_willis: so how do I stop it now?
<devmedoo> when i choose ubuntu inside windws and click continue the dvd ejected & windows starts
<dr_willis> again...    ctrl-z      then  "bg"    command
<bazhang> devmedoo, wubi?
<devmedoo> no , dvd
<bazhang> !wubi | devmedoo
<ubottu> devmedoo: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<dr_willis> quli_:  then use the exit   command to close the terminal   NOT the clise button
<devmedoo> ubottu , i want ubuntu 13.04 so wubi is no longer supported
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, either use a virtual machine or install it
<devmedoo> ??
<dr_willis> ubuntu inside  windows is wubi... som somthi g is confused here
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, if you just want to test Ubuntu, download Virtualbox (it's free) and install Ubuntu inside of it.
<dr_willis> unless you ment   alongside..  not inside
<devmedoo> no , iwant to use some wifi tools so virtual box i can't use it + ( i have laptop )
<bazhang> devmedoo, is this ubuntu or backtrack
<Kitt3n> ^
<devmedoo> ubuntu
<devmedoo> 13.04 from official site
<bazhang> devmedoo, inside windows is WUBI
<dr_willis> devmedoo: so tell us whats it doing exactly...
<Kitt3n> ^
<bazhang> Kitt3n, please stop that
<vader_> Anybody know how to change Elinks default image viewer from fbi to fbv? fbi does not work in Screen or fbterm :/
<arun> need help to mount drives
<devmedoo> mmm , when i click install ubuntu from dvd , and choose the wifi , the where " replace windows 7 " " ubuntu inside windows " and the third iforget it
<Mudack> Tea is essential, tea is the liquid of the gods, tea is everything, tea is awesome, I love tea
<bazhang> !ot | Mudack
<ubottu> Mudack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lauratika> !ot
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  its "alongside"  not "inside"
<Mudack> sorry wrong channel
<JoshMcCullough> hey whats up
<devmedoo> may be....
<Kitt3n> Mudack, it hpapens. :)
<arun> somebody help me
<JoshMcCullough> qq - say i did apt-get install ffmpeg, where would the install location be ?
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  so does it actually install!
<dr_willis> ?
<bazhang> arun, ask a question then
<Kitt3n> !ask | arun
<ubottu> arun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<devmedoo> nooo , it reboot the laptop and eject dvd
<devmedoo> whitout install
<dr_willis> JoshMcCullough:  use     'wich ffmpeg'
<JoshMcCullough> ty
<arun> help me to mount hard drives
<dr_willis> which ffmpeg
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, how old is the laptop?
<bazhang> !fstab | arun
<JoshMcCullough> good thing to know, thanks!
<ubottu> arun: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<devmedoo> hp pavilion g6-1151ex core i5 4gb 500gb
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  so it reboots as soon as you select  install alongside windows?
<devmedoo> yeb
<devmedoo> and click continue
<w30> dr_willis, unsettings does the job, thank you very much  Kind Sir
<arun> i am new to this, can u tell me detailed info
<lauratika> !help | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika, please see my private message
<bazhang> arun, read the links above
<bazhang> lauratika, /msg ubottu
<lauratika> gparted | lauratika
<dr_willis> w30: you dont need any of those tweak tooks.. its setable on a per app basis if you want to use the shell
<w30> gotta log out to apply settings.....
<bazhang> lauratika, please dont do that
<lauratika> !gparted | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika, please see my private message
<devmedoo> mr willis?
<bazhang> !msgthebot | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dr_willis> devmedoo: if the installer is crashing. id redownload and verify the iso and remake rhe boot usb
<matelot> 12.04 w/ Dual monitor (TwinView) — is it possible to have monitors display 2 workspaces ?
<devmedoo> i made the boot from dvd
<bazhang> !md5 | devmedoo
<ubottu> devmedoo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> matelot:  in unity  nit really
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, verify that the iso isn't corrupt, and burn it to another DVD
<lauratika> bazhang: just checking the ! thingy...
<dr_willis> not really
<bazhang> lauratika, check it in /msg
<devmedoo> iso to dvd is same bytes so may be the download
<semitones> I have a question for ubuntu's crack team of help experts: What could cause ls to stat a file, but stat cannot stat it?
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, it's always a good idea to burn stuff to DVDs slowly too, if you're using a program that you can choose the burning speed with.
<devmedoo> ubuntu 64-bit 13.04 = "(823,132,160 bytes)"
<devmedoo> i made it x6!
<Kitt3n> !md5 | devmedoo
<ubottu> devmedoo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<clue_h> semitones, when you have no permissions at all lol
<clue_h> in the file
<devmedoo> kitt3n , i'll see
<semitones> clue_h: hmm, but it has rw - - permissions
<dr_willis> semitones: id fsck the filesystem  just to verify the fs is sane
<semitones> d'oh. ok. how do you do that on restart again.
<devmedoo> md5=8D72E2DB7E72E13813731EAB37A14D26
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, the ISO is correct, the DVD is faulty
<devmedoo> md5=8D72E2DB7E72E13813731EAB37A14D26 in iso , dvd is multi file ( extracted
<devmedoo> why?
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, what program did you use to burn the DVD?
<devmedoo> ashmpoo studio
<devmedoo> ashampoo
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, the easiest solution would be to use a USB stick instead of DVDs, but try the burner included in Windows to burn the iso to a new DVD
<devmedoo> kitt3n?
<devmedoo> here?
<apleersdf> I have an sd card I'm trying to reformat, it wont allow me to delete any files on it, saying its read only, I will not allow me to unmount disk, therefore unable to format it or do anything else
<apleersdf> its pretty much locked up
<apleersdf> I even logged in as root, and still can not get it to unmount or anything
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, yes, yes, I am here
<apleersdf> any ideas on what to do?
<dr_willis> apleersdf:  use  dd to zero it out  then repartion it
<apleersdf> whats the command?
<dr_willis> ive seed sd cards  fail and go  read only
<devmedoo> kitt3n
<devmedoo> here?
<Kitt3n> apleersdf, there might be a locking mechanism on the SD card itself too
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, YES, I am here! What is it?
<dr_willis> or use  fdisk or gparted to repartion it
<apleersdf> Kitt3n: ? like what?
<apleersdf> I've used this card before, but now I'm just trying to reformat it
<Kitt3n> apleersdf, a little plastic piece that you can move up and down or something.
<apleersdf> I already checked that Kitt3n, it was the first thing I checked, and checked it a few time after that making sure that isn't the problem
<dr_willis> used it befor does not prove its not got hw issues now..    could be a switch on it also
<dr_willis> seen those go bad
<dr_willis> plug it in.. watch dmesg output to tell what sd#  the device is.. then try formating it via the cli
<devmedoo> kitt3n?
<devmedoo> here?
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, what is it? -_-
<apleersdf> The card is not seen in gparted
<devmedoo> i lost connection since i said ashampoo burning studio
<apleersdf> it is seened in disk ulity, but now when I plug in the card, it isn't bringing up the folder like normal
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, right, well, the easiest solution is to use a USB stick instead of DVDs, but you could try burn a new DVD with Windows' built-in image burner
<dr_willis> if the filesystem is currupted that would make sense
<dr_willis> if gparted does not see the devix
<dr_willis> device.. thats very weird
<apleersdf> in disk ulity, its not  mounting when plugged in the system anymore (which is odd) cause it would, when I try to mount it in disk ulity, it sais Deamon is inhibited
<apleersdf> it wont let me do anything, gparted doesn't see it
<devmedoo> how do you know that the dvd is corrupt?
<dr_willis> fallback to the cli to see.what the system is seeing.. not the gui tools
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, personal experience, DVDs can easily break ...
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, virtually, that is.
<devmedoo> mmm , ok , is there thing like virtual dvd or something?
<dr_willis> apleersdf:  if the fs is currupted.. it will refuse to mount it
<devmedoo> because my usb had win 8 recovery :) :)
<dr_willis> apleersdf:  try mounting it by hand. look for error mesages when mounting
<louisdk> hi
<apleersdf> can't find it
<apleersdf> it says
<dr_willis> how.are you looking for it!
<dr_willis> ?
<apleersdf> mount /dev/sde1
<apleersdf> "can't find /dev/sde1" when I "mount /dev/sde1"
<devmedoo> can i install ubuntu 13.04 with deamon tools??
<dr_willis> thats an incomplete mount command. ubless you got a fstab entry for it
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<louisdk> If I've Ubuntu 10.04 desktop installed on a machine which is now EOL on the desktop side what'll happen? I assume that I'll not get updates for the desktop packages, but will something be removed from the repo?
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  no
<devmedoo> is any alternative to usb and burn dvd?
<dr_willis> apleersdf:   use    sudo blkid   to see what  devices are.seen
<dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Kitt3n> louisdk, you need to update to a newer version of Ubuntu to get support at all
<apleersdf> seems gparted decided to see the device and allow it to format
<dr_willis> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<apleersdf> thanks for the help
<devmedoo> is any alternative to usb and burn dvd?
<devmedoo> is any alternative to usb and burn dvd?
<vnwilman> !pxe
<devmedoo> is any alternative to usb and burn dvd?
<Kitt3n> !netinstall | devmedoo
<ubottu> devmedoo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<arun> somebody help me to mount hard drives
<louisdk> kitt3n: Some core packages will still be upgraded I guess? The server edition uses same repos?
<Kitt3n> louisdk, EOL means EOL, NO updates.
<dr_willis> read the urls the bot  gave devmedoo ?
<arun> somebody help me to mount drives
<dr_willis> !mount | arun
<ubottu> arun: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<devmedoo> ok dr_willis
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  you did verify the  md5 sum of the iso file? and the burnt dvd?
<arun> i can access all of my hard drives, do i need mount anything?
<Kitt3n> arun, if you can access all your hard drives, you don't need to mount anything?
<dr_willis> they are mounted.. if you canaccess thrm
<devmedoo> the burnt dvd is muli-files ( extracted )
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  thats a meaningless statement to me...
<arun> can u help me on permissions of my hard drive to another user
<dr_willis> ta md5sum is a checksum  you compare to a known good value.. to Prove the data is correct
<dr_willis> arun and what fs is the hard drive using?
<theshark0001> I'm using optware packages.  I would like to setup a prv web gui (password protected) for family to upload photographs or even video.  What programs do you recommend?
<Kitt3n> devmedoo, click on the iso file and use the 'Windows Disc Image Burner' and burn the ISO to a /NEW/ DVD and try again
<arun> i guess ntfs
<arun> how to check that
<dr_willis> arun look and verify that....  dont guess.. then if it IS ntfs... check the ntfs-3g docs on making a fstab entry for the device with the  right options..  or just try installing and running the ntfs-config tool ;)
<devmedoo> sorry  ( i'm arabian ) , the dvd have files and folders not an iso
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  omce you burn the ISO to the dvd.. you would see files on the dvd.. not a single huge iso file.
<devmedoo> ya , so i can't see the md5
<arun> how to verify that
<Psil0cybin> Hey guys can someone help me I recently updated the kernal to 3.2.0-49-generic-pae and im having problems, Now after the update I sometimes cannot boot into the GUI and instead am given a text console, and its only solved with a restart
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  you use a TOOL to calculate the md5sum.. its Not a file on the dvd/iso you look at..
<dr_willis> !md5 | devmedoo
<Psil0cybin> how can I fix this because it only started happening with the new update...and prior to the update it worked perfectly fine
<ubottu> devmedoo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<devmedoo> i use checksum
<arun> how to verify the file system
<dr_willis> arun see what sudo parted -l   says about the device
<dr_willis> or 'sudo blkid'
<devmedoo> i use checksum calculator
<devmedoo> i use checksum calculator
<dr_willis> so did the sum match the one at the downloads page?
<w30> dr_willis, "sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu" get the menus back on the application's own window
<Deece> Does anyone know how to get rsyslog to show facilities/levels by name instead of number?
<devmedoo> the sum ? , i can't make a group files with same mdf
<devmedoo> md5^
 * junktext is eating chicken tikka masala
<Deece> I've written a format string for ActionFileDefaultTemplate, but i can only find %syslogpriority% %syslogfacility% as template options
<devmedoo> ...............
<devmedoo> .............
<FloodBot1> devmedoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w30> dr_willis, It's wonderful  to have a resource like askubuntu.com thanks for the tip
<devmedoo> kitt3n or dr_willis ??
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  did you even read the url on md5suming ?
<dr_willis> w30:  you can disable the global menu on a per app basis.. if you wanted to
<devmedoo> ya , i downloaded checksum calculator
<devmedoo> ...w8ing
<bazhang> !helpme | devmedoo
<ubottu> devmedoo: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<devmedoo> ok ....
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  and did the sum match the sum given in the md5sum listing file from the ubuntu download web site?
<bazhang> !hashes | devmedoo
<ubottu> devmedoo: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<dr_willis> and did the sum of the DVD disk match the sum of the ISO file ??
<dr_willis> i alwyas use torrents.  so i rarely get a bad download.
<netlar> Hi all
<Pandee> netlar: hello
<devmedoo> i don't know how to make 2 file to 1 md5 !!!
<netlar> Pandee: Were you the one helping me yesterday?
<dr_willis> devmedoo:  i have no idea what you mean by that...
<dr_willis> you calcullate the sum on file 1.. look at it.. then compare it to the sum listed in the file..
<Pandee> netlar: no i don't believe so
<devmedoo> i mean that the program give my one md5 for the file , so each file in dvd have md5
<dr_willis> I dont use that app.. so no idea of its features.
<dr_willis> you want to sum the whatever.iso file.. dont mount it.
<bazhang> devmedoo, you dont extract the iso.
<netlar> Should of remembered his handle
<bazhang> devmedoo, you burn the iso to a usb stick or dvd, not extract
<dr_willis> windows apps treating .iso files as an archive... always lovely.. when its totally wrong.
<Random833> i tihnk with vista and later you can right click to burn properly
<dr_willis> i just have some windows app that puts  'md5sum' on the context meni i recall.
<dr_willis> i always ise infrarecorder to burn the isos   but not used that in ages.
<devmedoo_> i use checksum
<devmedoo_> the iso is corrrect md5
<dr_willis> many of the isu burning apps can also calculate the md5sum
<devmedoo_> the dvd and iso is same bytes
<dr_willis> same bytes does NOT mean its the same sum.
<bazhang> devmedoo_, thats not the problem. the problem is you extracted the files from the iso
<devmedoo_> bazhang : i didn't , i made dvd by iso with ashampoo burning studio
<bazhang> devmedoo_, what software did you use to burn to dvd
<dr_willis> reburn using some nice simple tool like infrarecorder, or imgburn , or some other known al.
<dr_willis> app.
<dr_willis> !burn
<devmedoo_> infrarecorder  mmmmm , i'll try
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> devmedoo_, you md5 the iso BEFORE you burn to dvd
<devmedoo_> the md5 = 8D72E2DB7E72E13813731EAB37A14D26
<bazhang> devmedoo_, not the extracted files , but the iso
<vader_>  /disconnect
<devmedoo_> i didn't understand you
<dr_willis> i think infrarecorder has a 'md5sum' item when you select an iso.. you can caompare to the one given in the file  at the url mentioned above
<devmedoo_> dr_willis i already checked and it's correct!!!
<devmedoo_> ..................................
<bazhang> devmedoo_, stop that
<dr_willis> devmedoo_:   then use infrarecorder to burn it to dvd at the slowest speed you can and have it verify the burn
<devmedoo_> ok
<devmedoo_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/infrarecorder/?
<devmedoo_> ??
<devmedoo_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/infrarecorder/
<devmedoo_> is there any prog make virtual dvd?
<Ycarene> Anybody use ushare?
<dr_willis> why do you even think you need a virtual dvd devmedoo_ ?
<dr_willis> ushare worked well for me the little i used it Ycarene
<subcool> whats the attribute to view ls -l  with the files in gigs or megs
<devmedoo_> dr_willis : it's 4 am here in egypt :) , how can i buy a blank dvd hhhhhh ^_^
<DWSR> subcool: -h
<subcool> thanks
<dr_willis> devmedoo_:  not my problem..  i always use usb flash drives.
<DWSR> anyone know how to use sshfs to mount a folder so that it is writable by all users on the system, but the permissions are translated to a single user on the remote side?
<devmedoo_> dr_willis : i didn't say that is your problem ....
<taek> Hi folks, I seem to have an issue that, when my system boots up, eth0 doesn't connect until a user is logged in, is there away to make it connect at boot?
<taek> Distro 12.04
<varunendra> devmedoo_, what is it that you want.
<devmedoo_> just testing
<dr_willis> taek:  eth0 is a wired or wireless connection?
<taek> Wired.
<dr_willis> thats.. very weird taek ..
<taek> Tell me about it, I have OwnCloud running and I can't connect until after a user is logged in
<dr_willis_> hi , test test.... , i'm not mr_willis
<dr_willis> taek:  are you using encrypted homes? or encrypted /
<taek> Btw, this system was distro-upgraded from 10.4.4
<taek> I don't believe so.
<taek> I don't recall setting it up in that manner initially.
<dr_willis> taek:  as a dirty 'trick' you could try restarting the networking, or using  'ifup eth0' in /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> its possible networking is trying to come up and failing for some reason, then the user login some how retriggers it to try again
<dr_willis> im not sure what logs would even be logging that.
<taek> well I just added the ifup eth0
<taek> abouve Exit 0
<jrib> taek: if you log in at virtual console, does your network become "fixed"?  Also, I would urge you to actually check up on the encryption.  Often times in this channel, "believing" and "recalling" lead troubleshooters down the wrong path ;)
<dr_willis_> taek: your problem is so miss , get a support from one other than me....
<dr_willis> might want to do a ifdown eth0   ; sleep 20 ;  ifup eth0   or similer.
<taek> Virtual Console?
<taek> I dunno, I use Desktop.
<dr_willis> console = alt-ctrl-f1 through f6
<jrib> taek: yes, this is for troubleshooting purposes.  I'm asking you to try that.
<DWSR> (comparatively speaking)
<DWSR> anyone know how to use sshfs to mount a folder so that it is writable by all users on the system, but the permissions are translated to a single user on the remote side?
<dr_willis_> jrib: don't make yourself like a pro ....
<dr_willis> DWSR:  im thinking that would be a neat trick. :) and a possible security nightmare...     since sshfs uses the fuse system.. the fusermount command may have options to allow that.
<taek> hmm should I logout of unity?
<jrib> taek: you should place your system in its "broken" state.  Whatever that means (probably reboot).  And then log in through a virtual console.
<jrib> dr_willis: :x
<taek> hmm okay
<taek> i'll be back then
<jrib> taek: if your system remains "broken" after log in at virtual console, check if eth0 is up
<taek> will do
<dr_willis> if its just opencloud failing to startup.. having an encvrypted home could be   a potential issue..
<taek> brb
<jrib> taek: I'm using "broken" to mean "can't connect to opencloud"
<dr_willis_> to hell
<dr_willis> wow.. trolls using the  freenode web chat to spam us.. how lovely.
<azazel91> is there a irc that alerts member logins
<jrib> dr_willis_: right, if I had to bet I would bet on your initial guess about encrypted homes
<dr_willis_> hhhhh , i like joking hhhh
<mr_willis> ya willis my too
<dr_willis> guess you could set up opencloud to share some unencrypted filesystem as a test also. ;) that way you can verifyu it is working.
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to see the redirects I have on the program 'redir'?
<^jirb> ok , i'll do it tommorw
<taek> screens to be working with the rc.local
<taek> seems*
<taek> using ptty1 right now
<mr_willis> ok good
<dr_willis> its possible openmcloud is trying to start befor networking is started. or its waiting for networking to start..
<taek> Owncloud*
<taek> Owncloud runs in apache2.
<dr_willis> im lazy and just use dropbox and box.net and ubuntu one ;)
<mr_willis> ok good you know
<mr_willis_> say welcome to ddos
<^jirb> say welcome to ddos
<mr_willis> say welcome to ddos
<dr_willis_> say welcome to ddos
<dr_willis> lame trolls are lame.
<IdleOne> Please get you clones out
<bazhang> there's only ONE Dr.
<taek> I have a VPS - so I am acoustom to some of the workings. But in a server enviornment eth0 just works without login.
<C130RG> /server irc.byroe.net
<wilee-nilee> That's the truth
<dr_willis> 'one ban to ban them alll!'  ;P
<HACKED> NO IDLEONE
<mr_willis_> NO IDLEONE
<^jirb> NO IDLEONE
<dr_willis_> NO IDLEONE
<taek> Sweet, Thanks for the quick fix mr_willis
<dr_willis> that seems weird that the vps is acting that way.
<taek> Now I can turn this weak/bad boy headless
<dr_willis_> hhhh , no thanks for hacks
<taek> This isn't a VPS, this is a full blown desktop
<dr_willis> or is this not a VPS?
<taek> I am just stating, I have a VPS without issues
<dr_willis> thatw even weirder then
<dr_willis_> it's a piece of shit
<taek> Except..
<taek> VPS can't update anylonger.
<taek> But that will be fixed.
<^jirb> really
<taek> Distro isn't supported any longer, so an upgrade will be in order for sat or sun.
<savagejen> When I run dmesg, it's filled with errors about unknown keycode e03e. They seem to be happening multiple times per second. Not sure what the best course of action is. One blog post I read said I should map the keycode to null.
<taek> Yeah, Ubuntu 10.0.4.4 LTS has been phased out.
<dr_willis> savagejen:  or edit  /etc/sysconf.cfg (i think) to not be as verbose in its logging. :)
<taek> Or figure out what the key is that is causing it, and remap it
<savagejen> dr_willis, I'm  less concerned about the logging and more concerned about the cause :)
<dr_willis> ive had dmesg get flooded by  broken hardware befor. (a web cam in my case)
<dr_willis> not seen a keyvode flood..
<savagejen> I don't think it's a key, but I am running on a touch screen laptop, and I have to wonder if it's related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1099289
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1099289 in unity (Ubuntu) "Touch screen stops respoding to clicking after running for a while" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> I bet its that pesky 'anykey' that no one can ever find!
<taek> Well, it seems to me that either the key got mapped to Null, the keyboard selected setting is incorrect, or the keyboard is just broken.
<savagejen> ubottu, oh, is the problem confirmed to be my touch screen already?
<savagejen> Keyboard appears to fully function. This is a brand new Lenovo Yoga.
<taek> Any other input device besides screen and keyboard?
 * dr_willis read that as a 'Yoda' and envisioned a Funny green laptop
<savagejen> I am using a usb wifi nic
<Hacked2> Here Is The Checkout Baby!!
<savagejen> I disabled the onboard nic in the bios
<savagejen> and there's a touch pad mouse
<taek> Is the trouch screen doing anything it shouldn't?
<savagejen> taek there's the known bug 1099289
<ubottu> bug 1099289 in unity (Ubuntu) "Touch screen stops respoding to clicking after running for a while" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099289
<dr_willis> are you even using the touchscreen?
<savagejen> I was!
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to list the redirects I have made using the program 'redir'?
<savagejen> but it's flaky
<dr_willis> ;)  you touched it in  a bad way and it got mad.
<taek> I wasn't asking about the bug, I was asking about your usage of the touch screen.
<savagejen> so if I transition the laptop into a tablet to read kindle books, I noticed sometimes the touch screen doesn't respond when I want to turn the page
<dr_willis> cuddylier:  what do you mean by 'redirects'  ?
<savagejen> so it's annoying that Ii have to turn it over to press the mouse instead
<taek> Then maybe you have prior said mentionted bug.
<savagejen> yes, I have experienced that bug
<cuddylier> dr_willis It's a program which means you can redirect traffic from an IP to another IP on another server box
<savagejen> but I am unsure it's related to the message in dmesg
<cuddylier> apt-get install redir
<boethiah> hello there. is there a developers channle?
<cuddylier> But I can't find much documentation on it, apart from obviously typing 'redir' in SSH which doesn't help much
<dr_willis> cuddylier:  sounds like a ssh tunnle. ;) but i rarely need such things...   at leat not lately
<cuddylier> Yeah, it's a tunneling thing
<taek> Does the touch screen work properly in "normal laptop" setup vrs "tablet" setup ?
<dr_willis> redir --help  ? ;)
<savagejen> taek, most of the time
<dr_willis> man redir  ?
<taek> I am wondering if there's an issue with ubuntu not reading the switch state of the screen
<savagejen> taek, there's currently no recognition by the laptop of what position the screen is in, which is something I hope to be able to find a way to configure at some point
<dr_willis> im so used to reading books on my kindle paperwhite.. reading them on a full laptop  would seem  weird.
<savagejen> er, Ubuntu doesn't seem to read the accelerometer I think
<cuddylier> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/aXqkjer2
<taek> That might be where you're getting an the errors from?.
<savagejen> oh, interesting
<taek> the laptop might be sending it as a keypress or some such.
<taek> I don't know personally, but just throwing  thoughts out.
<savagejen> I guess, with the ubuntu tablet coming out, I was just hoping ubuntu would have full support of the touch screen interfaces in all of these fancy new ultrabooks
<savagejen> maybe with a bit of configuration
<taek> I figured they would of solved that issue with the invention of Unity.
<taek> But different hardwares do things differently
<savagejen> yeah
<wilee-nilee> taek, Since you just guessing what about gobl;ins.
<savagejen> although it looks like a bunch of us Ubuntu users have Lenovo Yogas now
<taek> Goblins are always outside my window!! I am affraind to go out there!
<wilee-nilee> taek, Somehow I believe that.
<dr_willis> http://linux.die.net/man/1/redir       ii would think it may not have such options, just logging options, since it seems to be designed to work as a service
<taek> :D
<taek> anyhow, let me get back into desktop mode and out of ptty1
<savagejen> just use netcat :D
<savagejen> pipe netcat to netcat
<cuddylier> dr_willis yeah, just wonder how I'm meant to remove redirects or even see a list lol
<dr_willis> cuddylier:  ;)   it was hard even finding a google hit for docs.. the term 'redir' is a  bit vague
<cuddylier> Yeah lol
<cuddylier> Such a good program and exactly what I needed but little docs :(
<dr_willis> 'use the wource luke!' ;)
<dr_willis> source
<taek> That was weird.
<taek> I got redirected to another channel.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i really really have to wonder how durable that Lenovo Yoga Hinge that does all the swiveling is....
<Taek> Hopefully not made from plastic
<dr_willis> ive had to many normal laptop hinges break over the years..
<Wulframn> I played with a display model and it was pretty durable. It stood up to being a display model, after all. =P
<Taek> I must say, I really dislike Unity.
<Taek> :-(
<dr_willis> at least its not an emachine brand. ;)
<dr_willis> Unity works well for me.
<Taek> Have to doo too much to get to what you want
<Wulframn> I dislike Unity, too. I haven't used it on a touchscreen, though, so I can't give it a fair shake.
<dr_willis> then again i ju,p around so many differnt OS's and desktops on a weekly basis  (or daily basis) it dosent matter what desktop im using
<Taek> Well, I attempted to stay with Unbutu 10.04.4 as long as I can
<Taek> They phased it out.
<Taek> There's MATE but.. not developed enough for my usage.
<dr_willis> the latest gnome-shell has an offical gnome-2 type mode i belive.. ive not tried it.
<Wulframn> I'm using xfce
<dr_willis> I can see mate and cinnimon vananishing in the near future
<Taek> Problem with MATE is.. There don't have enough devs for how many distros they are working on
<dr_willis> manpower is always the  limiting factor these days it seems
<Taek> Well, they have maybe one dedicated dev per OS/Distro, and a few floaters..
<Taek> As awesome as it would be for them to stay up todate with the distros changes, they arn't able to.
<dr_willis> its really amazing how few devs are responsible for some of the major apps, and  tools out there.
<Taek> hmm, I wonder if I can install irssi-scripts
<dr_willis> most of the webcam drivers i hear are done by like a small group of people. 2-3?    with one guy doing most of them
<Taek> and use them while irssi is running.
<dr_willis> Ive swithed over to weechat in stead of irssi these days. ;)
<qin> Taek: You can just download them to #/.irssi
<Taek> ~/.irssi...
<qin> yup
<qin> to lazy to shift
<Taek> hahaha
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Taek> Nice
<Taek> nicklist screen
<Taek> works
<Taek> :D
<Taek> too used to mirc.
<qin> Taek: how it looks like with 15 hundreds of bots in channel?
<Taek> Now to get ubuntu running on my linksys router!
<Taek> Looks fine.
<qin> Taek: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys
<Taek> It amazes me how developers can cram a linux distro onto a 8MB flash drive with everything they need to run the router.
<Taek> qin I already have DD-WRT on my linksys
<gabash> #Beginner
<Taek> but it's foobar! I may have to reflash it
<qin> Taek: why ubuntu would be better?
<Taek> Why Not, Ubuntu server, ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Router, Ubuntu Laptop, Ubuntu cellphone, ubuntu netbook, ubuntu tablet
<qin> gabash: You do not need # here..
<Taek> Ubuntu kids?!
<qin> Taek: Yeah, pity that ubuntu do not cook and stuff.
<Taek> get a smart programmer and engineering tech to build a system of robots ran on ubuntu.. sure you could
<Taek> I mean, I have a friend who's house is basically ran on ubuntu
<Taek> controls the light, they reprogrammed their fridge. alarm system, garage.
<Taek> out door water sprinkler system
<Taek> Also programmed with android/iOS to remote control it
<Taek> Pretty nifty stuff.
<Taek> Too bad he wouldn't wouldn't release the src !
<nimdAHK_> anyone here use teamviewer?
<Taek> I use.
<nimdAHK_> my "setup offline access" option is missing
<Taek> What good is using teamviewer in offline access mode?
<nimdAHK_> s/offline/unattended
<nimdAHK_> it's supposed to be under "connection"
<soni1877> how to get netgear g54 wireless adapter working on ubuntu 64bit?
<nimdAHK_> but the option is just not present, Taek
<Taek> which version?
<nimdAHK_> 8
<Taek> Installed or running as "run" mode?
<soni1877> it is connecting properly but internet speed drops to almost zero frequently
<nimdAHK_> installed
<nimdAHK_> with the daemon on
<Taek> let me install and atake a look
<Taek> I am normally using windows
<nimdAHK_> Taek: http://i.imgur.com/2FHVn7r.png
<nimdAHK_> (yes, I refreshed the password...)
<varunendra> soni1877, please show us pastebin link of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<dr_willis> soni1877:  check what chipset and module its using and check askubuntu.com  there may be some known isdues
<soni1877> http://pastebin.com/KbWFw2GP
<Taek> Extras -> Options -> Advance -> Advance Networking Settings (TeamViewer server) Configure
<Taek> should do the trick for you
<nimdAHK_> so I can't add it to my account?
<nimdAHK_> like I did with all my other machines?
<Taek> I assume after you cofigure it, you should beable to do so
<Taek> also note, since TeamViewer for (LOinux) runs in Wine - It might not actually have the ability to do it.
<Taek> Linux*
<nimdAHK_> Yeah I noticed the bundled wine
<nimdAHK_> it's just interesting that the option is completely removed without a mention on the internet
<Taek> that's what happens when a big company like teamviewer decide to go the lazy route and not actually make a linux specific software
<Taek> instead just use windows emulation
<soni1877> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/KbWFw2GP
<Taek> Honestly I am happy TeamViewer even works on linux through wine, the horrors you have to go through to get alot apps to run on it period is bad enough.
<Psil0cybin> Hey guys can someone help me I recently updated my computure through the update manager, and now when i try and boot into ubuntu i sometimes get a blackscreen or i get booted into the text only console, and cannot access the GUI. This only started happening after the update....and i have to restarted 3 or 5 times to get into the GUI
<Psil0cybin> how can i diagnose and fix this error
<Psil0cybin> or do i keep using the older kernal?
<Taek> Just my guess, but have you updated the video driver?
<Psil0cybin> I might have i updated everything it wanted to update
<Psil0cybin> Cederview i think is the driver that got updated
<Psil0cybin> but i tried reinstalling it, it worked for a few boots and now its doing it again
<Taek> Never heard of cederview.
<Psil0cybin> its for an acer aspire one
<Psil0cybin> one second let me go to the package manager
<Psil0cybin> and tell u exatly
<Taek> Intel Atom Processor?
<Psil0cybin> yes
<Taek> D250 ?
<Psil0cybin> D270-1628
<Psil0Cybin> cedarview-drm
<Psil0Cybin> i think was the package
<Taek> If I remember correctly, in my Acer Aspire One (D250) it used an Intel based chipset for the video
<varunendra> soni1877, sorry, I missed that it was a usb device. We instead need to see "lsusb" (pastebin link again). Even better maybe if you post a detailed report following this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<Psil0Cybin> To be honest i am not really sure :P I just know usually i allow every update, and nothing goes wrong, I am kinda new to Ubuntu thats why i want to learn how to diagnose it
<Psil0Cybin> but you think its the driver?
<Taek> It's a possiblity
<Taek> when you get access to the gui again, try checking with the Additionhal Drivers
<wilee-nilee> Psil0Cybin, Is it nvidia and did you load it from them?
<Psil0Cybin> its Intel i belive wilee-nilee and im in the GUI now
<Psil0Cybin> thats how i got in to talk to you guys
<Psil0Cybin> Yea
<Taek> I am pretty sure it's an intel based video chipset
<Psil0Cybin> I went to propietary drivers
<Psil0Cybin> i have both selected
<Psil0Cybin> drm driver for Intel GMA500
<Psil0Cybin> and Intel Cedarview graphics driver
<Taek> Only one should be activated
<Taek> Try the GMA500 Driver
<Psil0Cybin> so take off Intel Cedarview Graphical Driver
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> like remove it
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Taek> select the GMA500 Driver and click activate
<Taek> it will deactivate the other
<Psil0Cybin> they are both activated
<Psil0Cybin> i only see
<Psil0Cybin> remove for both
<Taek> then deselect the ceder one
<Taek> err Select the ceder driver and click deactivate
<Taek> and then restart the laptop, it should work fine after
<wilee-nilee> Psil0Cybin, might be relevant. http://askubuntu.com/questions/290515/how-to-install-intel-cedarview-drivers-on-ubuntu-12-10-or-13-04
<Psil0Cybin> okay :) thanks will try it now
<Psil0Cybin> Okay im going to book mark that site too :) incase that doesnt work
<Taek> :D
<Psil0Cybin> let me try it and ill let you guys know
<Rahoul> Hi, what is the proper syntax to add a whole subnet to a table using iproute? ip rule add 192.168.1.0/24 does not seem to work :)
<Psil0Cybin> i love this IRC channel :) the sexyest thing on the net
<Taek> :D
<Taek> used to use my acer aspire one for network drive bys
<Taek> :D
<Psil0Cybin> hahaah thats what this one is for
<Psil0Cybin> i just love how small it is
<Taek> Then my wife got ahold of it and burnt it out!
<Taek> wonder why byobu reports my CPU as 2x0.7GHz at some points.
 * Taek afk mode
<Rahoul> hello?
<Rahoul> :)
<Psil0Cybin> Okay Taek when i deactivated the Intel Cedarview graphix it deactivated everything so I am reactivating the drm driver for the Intel GMA500
<WACOMalt> Anyone in here familliar with qemu? I am getting terrible speeds on my windows guest and I assume it's due to the network settings in qemu. I havent changed anything fromt he default and although I get about 40Mbps upload on linux I get about 70Kbps on the windows guest
<Taek> Why use qemu?
<WACOMalt> because the server is headless
<Taek> Not that it really matters in your choice, jut curious.
<WACOMalt> and I was told it was the fastest
<deezed> hey guys! I cant connect to a wpa wireless connection if there is any special caracther here, like é or ó. Do you know what can I do?
<Taek> All my experiences with qemu have been horrible
<WACOMalt> the server is headless and qemu gives you a vnc server directly to control the VM with
<WACOMalt> it runs great aside from the network speed issue
<Taek> is it running on a dedicated server?
<Taek> FYI all my experiences with qemu have been on windows afaik.
<deezed>  hey everyone, I'm trying to connect here to a wireless wpa2 connection which the password has special characters like "é" but I'm not allowed to connect,. Do you know what can I do?
<Taek> Change the wifi password?
<deezed> I cant, its from my girlfriend's house, and her mate wont like it
<nimdAHK> sounds like you and the router are using different encodings
<Taek> ^
<deezed> nimdAHK: maybe...do you know how can I figure it out?
<Taek> First off, figure out what enconding you're using?
<Taek> I believe most routers use UTF-8 .
<nimdAHK> try a different network manager too
<Taek> Then again I am in U.S. so everything here is simplified.
<deezed> nimdAHK: like which one?
<nimdAHK> gotta catch 'em all?
<deezed> Taek: true
<nimdAHK> wicd maybe
<deezed> nimdAHK: ok, I'll try!
<deezed> nimdAHK: thanks
<nimdAHK> yw, good luck!
<ristra> hi, i am trying to get my wifi to work on 12.04
<Taek> Network Adapter Chipset?
<usr13> ristra: So what is the problem?
<ristra> at some point, I think I messed up my /etc/network/interfaces file
<Taek> Pastebin?
<ristra> it doesn't have a wlan on it
<ristra> okie, hold on, i ll pastebin it
<usr13> ristra: iwconfig  #What does that say?
<Taek> No wLan? add it?.
<ristra> usr13 it only list eth0 and lo
<Taek> Is it a PCI(e) or USB Adapter ristra
<usr13> What wifi device do you have?  ( lspci )
<ristra> Taek, yeap that is the idea but since I am very new (i cant stress the @very@ enough!) I was wondering if it add it on a specific position or something
<Taek> What brand is it ristra ?
<poz> so i have installed the lastest version of backports from here: http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<ristra> toshiba satellite c855
<usr13> ristra: Wait, what does iwconfig say?   iwconfig | pastebinit    #Show us URL
<poz> and now my usb wireless chip wont work
<varunendra> ristra, pastebin the report generated by wireless_script : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<ristra> http://pastebin.com/Fk1qLZzK here is my interfaces files
<poz> anyone have any ideas
<varunendra> that script will show almost everything (secure) wifi related. Everyone.
<poz> it is like ubuntu doesnt even see the usb wireless dongle
<varunendra> poz, do you have a wired connection now?
<kmyst> anybody able to help with some routing issues? trying to route three networks and running into an issue where i can only ping some things
<poz> i am using my laptops built in wireless card
<poz> the usb wireless card was working before i installed the backports
<poz> it is like the driver or somthing was over written and now it wont detect that it is plugged in
<ristra> http://pastebin.com/NTfLdeFt  has my interfaces file and the report from iwconfig
<varunendra> poz, we need to see "lsusb" and "nm-tool" output.
<poz> okay, one sec
<ristra> first question i guess is : can i just add wlan  to interfaces file?
<usr13> ristra: lspci | pastebinit  #send url
<Taek> Hopefully LSUSB sees it and can give us a chipset O.o
<ristra> usr13 here it is http://pastebin.com/XKiDSgm1
<ristra> the network controller is there
<poz> varunendra, here are the results of both commends: http://pastebin.com/1d97dT31
<Taek> Two wifi adapters
<Taek> One Atheros and another Realtek
<poz> this seems to be the usb wireless dongle Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapte
<Taek> Need to run a special driver for it
<Taek> well I consider it special;
<Taek> I forgot what it was called, but you need to run the bcwrapper?
<Taek> I think that's it
<soni1877> http://pastebin.com/e0xdrMM4
<Taek> oh wait, that's for broadcom
<soni1877> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/e0xdrMM4
<varunendra> poz, you are using WPA/WPA2 mixed mode in the router. Not always a problem but more than often it is. Try changing it to pure WPA2-PSK (AES) only. No TKIP, no mixed mode.
<usr13> ristra: 12.04?  Fully updated?
<ristra> usr13: it was a fresh install until I started trying to fix this issue
<ristra> I tried several different solutions I found online
<usr13> ristra: 12.04 Desktop?  Is it fully updated?
<poz> varunendra, this problem is independent of the router
<ristra> and I just run the updater so yet, fully updated
<poz> i can not get ubuntu to detect my usb wireless card
<ristra> 280+  updated modules
<usr13> ristra: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ristra> ok, i ll run that, hold on
<ristra> and thanks by the way :)
<ristra> all is upgraded
<deezed> hey guys I'm trying to connect to my girlfriend's wireless network, but I can't! First I thought it was because the password had special characters, but its not. And the funniest part is that windows can connect!!!
<varunendra> soni1877, try - "sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu" ..... then ......... "sudo modprobe -v rtl8192cu swenc=Y" . See if it improves the connectivity.
<deezed> do you know what can I do?
<Taek> deezed: what wireless encryption mode is it running in?.
<ristra> is it ok to change my /etc/network/interfaces to this: http://pastebin.com/uisvwSV1   ?
<deezed> Taek: wpa2
<varunendra> poz, for a detailed report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<Taek> wpa2?
<deezed> Taek: yes
<usr13> ristra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2005981
<deezed> Taek: is there maybe any driver I could install?
<Taek> deezed: does it return any errors? or just bad password?
<deezed> Taek: just connection failed
<usr13> deezed: iwlist <wifi-name-here> -scan
<Taek> deezed: I don't see why you would have an issue honestly
<ristra_> i broke it but I managed to get back hurra
<deezed> Taek: neither do I!!! thats the point. I cant figure it out
<usr13> deezed: scratch the -   just iwlist wifi-device-name scan
<Taek> shouldn't it be iwlist wifi-ssid scan?
<usr13> deezed: first do   iwconfig   and tell us what it says.
<deezed> usr13: ok, so now what do I do?
<deezed> the access point is not-associated
<usr13> deezed: Open a terminal and type   iwconfig   and hit enter
<Moonlightning> I think I broke my kernel. I have a half-installed kernel package and /boot is too full to do anything.
<poz> here is the results of the wireless script: http://pastebin.com/WYbu5xMe
<deezed> usr13: I did and dont know if there is something uncommon
<Moonlightning> I'm...pretty sure I don't need all these kernels. xP Is there something I can run to autoremove no longer needed kernel packages?
<poz> can some one help me find out what happend to wlan1?
<usr13> deezed: What is the essid of your AP?
<deezed> usr13: "casa do caralho"
<poz> it use to be my usb wireless dongle, but after I installed backports from here http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/ it stoped working
<usr13> deezed: iwconfig wlan0 essid "casa do caralho"
<usr13> deezed: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "casa do caralho"
<deezed> usr13: ok
<deezed> now what?
<deezed> does anyone know what can I do next to access this wireless here?
<ristra_> http://pastebin.com/iiLH46bs  how do I know which wlan to add?  it is not recognizing wlan0
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, You have a boot partition?
<Moonlightning> Yes?
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, Ah generally not needed, however the ubuntu-tweak app has a janitor app that will clean up the extra kernels and other stuff.
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, Ubuntu tweak is in a PPA.
<Taek> Old kernels should be removable with apt-get auto-remove
<Taek> apt-get autoremove
<wilee-nilee> Not rue but can be done from the cli
<wilee-nilee> true*
<Moonlightning> I did autoremove
<Moonlightning> It didn't remove any of the kernels :(
<Taek> You can try with Ubuntu Tweak as wilee-nilee suggested.
<Moonlightning> I only have a CLI though
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, If you want a nice gui use the tweak, can be done from the terminal or synaptic as well.
<wilee-nilee> the tweak gets the configs as well, nice little app really
<Moonlightning> What's the name of the package?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu tweak it is in a ppa
<wilee-nilee> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ Or you can download the deb
<wilee-nilee> here is the ppa be sure to load the key use the read about installing to get the key with the load.
<wilee-nilee> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<Moonlightning> Agh
<Moonlightning> Can't I just do it with apt-get? >.<
<Taek> Manually delete it okay :D
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, After loading the resorce yes, it is not in the ubuntu repos
<Moonlightning> After what?
<poz> real simple question, say i downloaded a driver and there is a install.sh file... how do i use this to install the driver?
<Taek> you add the ppa
<Moonlightning> Taek: yeah, looks like I"m gonna be doing that
<Taek> poz sudo ./file.sh
<Taek> or sudo file.sh
<Taek> one of those
<tux1000> hi
<poz> well i tryed sudo install.sh
<poz> did not work
<Taek> then try sudo ./install.sh
<Moonlightning> Grrrrrrrrr. If I just `sudo apt-get remove` everything except the latest two kernels, I should be fine, right?
<Taek> if neither, sudo sh install.sh
<poz> sudo ./install.sh
<poz> sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<poz> sudo sh install.sh worked
<poz> thank you
<Nimble> lol
<Nimble> you probably needed to do "chmod +x ./install.sh"
<Phoenix1969> black screen when booting into ubuntu first time... after choosing the os at the blu startup screen
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, dpkg -l | grep linux-image  to see kernels then sudo apt-get purge
<Moonlightning> `sudo apt-get purge` all but the latest two kernels?
<wilee-nilee> be careful is all I will say
<Moonlightning> I was trying, but I kinda don't have time to muck around with PPAs x.x
<wilee-nilee> most keep two sets yeah
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, The ppa would be one command to load a update and install run the app and all done.
<Moonlightning> Can I get a copypastable command, or
<tux1000> install ultrastar deluxe in ubuntu 13.4
<Moonlightning> ...ooookay, manually `apt-get purge`ing kernels, here I go.
<wilee-nilee> !details | tux1000
<ubottu> tux1000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Taek> In that order?!?!?
<Taek> Oh man , I think I did it wrong
<tux1000> i am running Ubuntu 13.4 of 64 bits
<Taek> mine was issue @CLRF distro ##
<anonee> hello everyone
<Taek> `Elloo
<wilee-nilee> tux1000, took me 3 seconds to find this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/286583/how-can-i-install-ultrastar-deluxe-in-ubuntu-13-04
<wilee-nilee> never heard of the game
<Taek> Should be installing steam instead
<Moonlightning> I got warnings about broken symlinks under /boot
<Taek> symlinks is link files
<Taek> similar to shortcuts in windows
<Moonlightning> I know what a symlink is. XD
<poz> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize a wireless usb dongle?
<Taek> :D
<tux1000> this is the problem, it is not repository, the repository not official is for 12.10 and 12.4
<Taek> poz I believe someone answered you already.
<Moonlightning> Is there a command I can run to check if the system is bootable as it is now?
<Moonlightning> I'm kinda scared to shut down. XD
<poz> it has not solved my problem
<Taek> You ran the cmdline code the person gave you about 5/10 mins ago?
<Taek> I believe it was to install a driver.
<poz> cmdline?
<anonee> I'm trying to modify a program's icon in the notification area of GNOME Classic panel. I tried altering /usr/share/icons but to no avail... somebody told me that the icon reference is in /usr/share/applications/<appname> but what I'm finding there is icon=<icon> but not a path to where the icon file is... any help is appreciated
<poz> the install.sh thing?
<wilee-nilee> poz, when you post something are are talking with someone use their nick, you had a pro helper got as far as posting their script but did n ot direct it at them with their nick.
<Taek> No. poz
<poz> i installed the driver from the manufactuing website, but the wireless usb dongle still does not work
<Taek> anonee: did you look in /usr/share/applications for the icon itself that was listed in the file?
<wilee-nilee> !who | poz
<ubottu> poz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<poz> i understand
<Moonlightning> [open query] Is there a command I can run to check if the system is bootable as it is now?
<poz> taek, maybe i missed it as I was restarting my computer
<anonee> Taek I don't understand, you mean the .desktop file contains an icon?!
<wilee-nilee> poz, Cool we want you to succeed. ;)
<Taek> you said there was a file you looked into in /usr/share/applications/
<Taek> anonee*
<Taek> anonee: did you happen to look for the icon file in the same folder with the file you retrieved the icon name from
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, run sudo update-grub
<anonee> Taek /usr/share/applications contains .desktop files, they contain something like this:
<ascidia001> whats the general ubuntu chat name?
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: I don't have grub
<anonee> Taek Exec=tomboy --search
<anonee> Icon=tomboy
<anonee> StartupNotify=true
<anonee> Terminal=false
<FloodBot1> anonee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Moonlightning> I have yaboot; grub doesn't support ppc x.x
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, Is this a wubi install?
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: No, it's a standard Ubuntu Server installation
<Taek> anonee: I am aware of what's in there
<Taek> do you know the location of the icon you want to use?
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, Never heard of yaboot, there must be a autoload or file to check the boot.
<anonee> Taek that was just an example, there's still more 9 lines...
<Moonlightning> argh
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, Your answers are probably here. http://www.debian.org/ports/powerpc/inst/yaboot-howto/
<Taek> anonee: did you logout/in after making your icon change?
<anonee> Oh sorry Taek, then what do you suggest? it says: icon=tomboy but where is tomboy?!
<Pepperonipizza> im trying to copy one large dir + sub dirs to another, but I don't want to overwrite existing files only copy the new ones, will cp -rvn do that ?
<anonee> Taek no actually, and sorry, I'll try and let u know if any
<Taek> Okay :D
<anonee> thank you Taek
<ntzrmtthihu777> I don't suppose anyone here has a tutorial on how to create a package like flashplugin-installer or oracle-java7-installer, one that just downloads something and installes it for you?
<Moonlightning> [open query] Isn't there just some apt-get command to redo all the...whatever it normally does when you install|remove kernels?
<Taek> Moonlightning: I believe not.
<Moonlightning> Aaaaargh.
<Taek> I could be wrong, but I am pretty certain there isn't.
 * Moonlightning installs an older kernel then. >.<
<Pepperonipizza> what does portupgrade -a do ?
<Taek> portupgrade --?
<Taek> portupgrade -?
<Taek> portupgrade --help
<Taek> try those
<ntzrmtthihu777> or man portupgrade :P
<Taek> that too
<Taek> thought that would be too much for him/her, ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, I say jump in both feet first XD
<Taek> and hurt your jewels?
<Taek> (for a guy that is)
 * Taek <- guy
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol XD
<wilee-nilee> Taek, This is a family channel.
<Pepperonipizza> why does cp -rvn /dir /newdir  -- clobber stuff I thought it wasn't supposed to
<DarkAceLaptop> is there something similar to /timer command (hexchat) that I can use in the command line?
<DarkAceLaptop> basically, something that will execute a command after an amount of time
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceLaptop, There is #xchat for help as well, I use hexcaht same basic apps.
<Taek> DarkAceLaptop: Have you tried "Sleep(600)" or "Sleep 600"
<anonee> Taek I just did, no joy. I expected this cuz I restarted the program before.
<DarkAceLaptop> hmm
<Taek> Pretty common using sleep
<wilee-nilee> DarkAceLaptop, Can you be specific, that is a vague decription at least to me.
<Taek> anonee: did you modify the icon in /usr/share/icons/default/ ?
<Taek> or in just a random folder?
<wilee-nilee> a like refrence only means something to someone who knows what you are talking about.
<Moonlightning> welp
<DarkAceLaptop> ah, thanks Taek
<Moonlightning> If it comes down to it, I should be able to boot using this old kernel
<DarkAceLaptop> wilee-nilee, sleep is just what I was looking for
<Moonlightning> rebooting now, wish me luck :P
<wilee-nilee> ah cool
<Taek> Moonlightning: G/L
<Taek> DarkAceLaptop: It's a pretty common command in alot of scripting languages
<ntzrmtthihu777> so no-one knows about that?
<anonee> Taek no! I did a search for the program name and there were icons only in the hicolor theme, although I'm not using this theme, but these were the icons that I modified! but I'll check now.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Not really needed in linux per-say
<wilee-nilee> plenty of package types and loaders already
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: I'm doing this for the non-techs, lol.
<Taek> DarkAceLaptop: FYI sleep in most scripting languages pauses the script for the given amount of time specified prior to continuing on
<DarkAceLaptop> yeah, so 'sleep 500; command'
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Ah, adding to the confusion, you go then. ;)
<Taek> DarkAceLaptop: 500 devided by 60
<Taek> Should tell you how long it will pause for in seconds
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a way of asking a program to exit, or is that what kill does?
<Taek> EXIT 0
<Taek> in most cases DarkAceLaptop
<Taek> EXIT or EXIT 0
<lotuspsychje> DarkAceLaptop: theres one that can kill apps after memory limit too
<Taek> depends on the language you're scripting in
<lotuspsychje> forget its name
<DarkAceLaptop> as in, a command via terminal
<anonee> Taek guess what! the default directory only contains index.theme and it says inherit=DMZ-White and DMZ-White has only cursors. how can you explain that?!
<Pepperonipizza> trying to copy files without overwriting but cp -rvn is overwriting... any ideas ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pepperonipizza: cp -rvnc?
<Pepperonipizza> ntzrmtthihu777: whats c ?
<Taek> anonee: Not a clue, dpn'
<Taek> don't think I could explain even if I knew haha
<Pepperonipizza> i don't see a c in the manpage
<Taek> Pepperonipizza: you might be using a wrong switch
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: lol, just want something simple for the minecraft modders on linux so they can install techne without pulling their hair out :P
<Taek> techne?
<Pepperonipizza> Taek: well -n is no clobber = no overwrite I though
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, I understand.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: I got it working manually, but not everyone using linux is that techie :P
<Taek> Pepperonipizza: try with -i instead of in
<Taek> -n *
<Taek> see if will work with interactive overwrite requests
<PiyushB> in dd command the base size is refers to page size in memory of the block to be written on harddisk ?
<Pepperonipizza> Taek: if I have to answer every time its gonna take a week its like 400gb of files
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, I could not code my way out of a thin paper bag, and an armchair user, just a bit obsessed is all. ;)
<Taek> Pepperonipizza: try with a compule of files
<Taek> not all
<varunendra> Pepperonipizza, take a look at rsync (man rsync).
<Pepperonipizza> Taek: yes its asking
<Taek> Pepperonipizza: you are correct though -n is supposed to not allow overwriting
<Pepperonipizza> varunendra: ok so rsync -rv -- but what switch is like -n on cp ?
<Pepperonipizza> ---ignore-existing
<Pepperonipizza> k
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pepperonipizza: maybe -u ? it only copies when the new file is newer than the destination
<varunendra> Pepperonipizza, I haven't used it via command line myself, just read about it sometimes.
<Pepperonipizza> seems like neithero ne works
<Pepperonipizza> wtf
<aoglobalent> need some newbie help, can any one be of service?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | aoglobalent
<ubottu> aoglobalent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> !language > Pepperonipizza
<ubottu> Pepperonipizza, please see my private message
<Pepperonipizza> oh grow up dude
<Pepperonipizza> honestly you fucking troll
<holstein> Pepperonipizza: i do appreciate your help here, but you cant use that language here, please
<aoglobalent> o.k., I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu's latest version. I have not used Linux in apx 4 years, so I am very "green" to this all. I am installing catalyst for my 7990's. It is taking a bit, but needless to say it is workjing thus far... That being said what I need to know is how to access my repositories?
<Pepperonipizza> varunendra: ntzrmtthihu777 itseems like using both -u and --ignore-existing is working
<holstein> aoglobalent: what repositories do you have?
<Taek> aoglobalent: repositories for what?
<wilee-nilee> aoglobalent, name the actual install, what are your repositories.
<holstein> aoglobalent: ppa's?
<Taek> Ubuntu Software Center if you need to look for something aoglobalent.
<happyface> how can I login to a mounted linux volume? I have a /mnt/wontBoot filesystem with a broken image and I want to login as root and fix it
<aoglobalent> ahhh
<aoglobalent> ok
<anonee> Taek could the icon be inside the application like in windows?
<holstein> happyface: i usually just hit it with a live CD
<Pepperonipizza> happyface: chroot ?
<happyface> Pepperonipizza: yeah chroot, that's it! thanks
<Taek> anonee: Not all icons are inside their applications in windows. but there is a possiblity.
<holstein> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<aoglobalent> I am running a dual core because this is a mining Rig and needless to say, I needed to run one Linux box for various reasons.. That being said, can I find CGMiner in the repos?
<Pepperonipizza> happyface: np ;-D
<Taek> aoglobalent: most things like that are not in the Official Ubuntu Repos, but you can look to see
<aoglobalent> I believe that is why it is taking so long for these ATI drivers to be installed... I mean this thing has been going for about 20 minutes now :/
<aoglobalent> got yah
<aoglobalent> Taek, thanks allot for the help :)
<Pepperonipizza> aoglobalent: 7990's in linux, what for lol?
<wilee-nilee> aoglobalent, It is in the saucy universe
<Taek> aoglobalent: I just did a search, CGMiner is not there - you'll probably have to compile it from source
<aoglobalent> Mining
<Pepperonipizza> ahh.
<aoglobalent> Crypto Coin Mining
<Pepperonipizza> I thought mining wasn't really profitable anymore
<wilee-nilee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgminer/3.3.1-1
<alex_> Okay so what's with the 4 days thing on Ubuntu's homepage?
<ntiy> hey. I am trying to do something like: ssh host "do smth | awk '{print $1}' " and it does not work. AWK part does not seem so process output of smth and print only first column. Instead I get full output. Can someone explain why?
<Taek> Oh, it's in the extras..
<aoglobalent> well, that is what they say, but I say dif....
<aoglobalent> I am not even fully operations yet, and I am mining Coins no problem...
<aoglobalent> The problem has become the Asic Miners Really
<aoglobalent> They have taken the difficulty levels through the roof
<aoglobalent> but there are alt Coin's, etc....
<Taek> Asic?.
<aoglobalent> YUP
<wilee-nilee> alex_, HOw about a link to it or some details.
<aoglobalent> they are a type of Mining Chip
<aoglobalent> I am not to clear on the whole story to be honest, but essentialy there are new mining machines that do 10x more than GPU's with 10X less power consumption
<alex_> wilee-nilee: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Taek> ntiy I don't think you can run a command on the same line as ssh host directly
<aoglobalent> The Power consumption on these baby's ios the problem....
<viju> Hello, how do I check what new version of the update is available for a package?
<Pepperonipizza> if I had 7990's i'd game on them haha.
<Taek> viju: update manager.
<wilee-nilee> alex_, they might know better in #ubuntu-touch
<ntiy> Taek: you definitely can do ssh host 'hostname'
<Taek> I didn't say you couldn't ntiy
<ntiy> Taek: what did you mean then?
<Taek> ntiy: I don't believe you can run a command in the same line with the ssh host command
<viju> Taek: I am looking for thunderbird update, in update manager there's nohing is listed about Thunderbird
<Taek> Basically what you are doing is running two commands in the same line
<Taek> viju http://www.mozzila.com/thunderbird
<Taek> should do it
<ntiy> am I not running one command on a remote host?
<Taek> mis-spelling lol
<Taek> viju:  sorry about that link - correctly -> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/
<wilee-nilee> viju, Wot does not like that link, what thnderbird do you ahve and what do you want.
<wilee-nilee> second link is okay, not sure why one would not use the repos.
<Taek> Why is it everytime I stand up - my wife's cat runs for dear life!
<Taek> wilee-nilee: the person wishes to check version
<steve__> I was just trying to update my Ubuntu to 12.04 and I got an error saying it could not import a module during Installing the uprades part of the download
<wilee-nilee> Taek, The repos have the same versions in 24 hrs or less.
<Taek> steve__: to which version are you updating?
<viju> I'll check that Taek .   wilee-nilee my msn mails are not being fetched since april but it used to work pulling out some data, so when I check out that it's downloading same old mails from the past and now I have lots of duplicates. Someone suggested downloading a newer version should help solve the problem.
<steve__> I rebooted it and got stuck at a command line that say (initramfs)
<steve__> Taek: 12.04
<Taek> steve__: from 12.04 to which?
<steve__> also says BusyBox v1. 13.3
<wilee-nilee> viju, What doe the help in yuour thunderbird show as a version?
<steve__> Taek no from 10 to 12
<Taek> Weird, I just did it couple of days ago without issue
<Taek> from 1.04.4 to 12.04
<Taek> 10.04.4 to 12.04
<steve__> yep
<Taek> how did you initiate the upgrade?
<viju> wilee-nilee: 17.0.6
<steve__> USB
<Taek> Hmm
<steve__> I installed it onto the ram first
<Taek> Somehow somewhere it's possible that the USB drive got disconnected.
<wilee-nilee> viju, Only thing newer is 17.0.7, I doubt the problem is a upgrade needed, have you asked in ##windows as far as any changes to MSN.
<ntiy> there is my answer if anyone is wondering:  ssh host "do smth | awk '{print \$1}' "
<ntiy> thanks all
<steve__> then installed 10.04.4 onto the system successfully then just tried to upgrade
<Taek> ntiy: :D
<wilee-nilee> !eol | steve__ look at eol upgrades
<ubottu> steve__ look at eol upgrades: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Taek> steve__: sorry I don't have any idea how to possibly help
<viju> wilee-nilee: I am doing it now
<wilee-nilee> steve__, This is a desktop right?
<Taek> Usually if something like that happens to me, I just download the latest distro or the one I want and install fresh
<steve__> wilee: yep
<wilee-nilee> viju, Cool I see you there.
<steve__> I'm just going to uimage another USB stick
<steve__> and try it again
<wilee-nilee> steve__, Cool the dektop is eol, the server is not, just wanted to be sure we were on the same page.
<Taek> 10.04.4 is EOL..
<wilee-nilee> steve__, What is the problem with a 12.04 install?
<xmetal> =)) just noticed a hickup in my idea ... i need to apply a bios upgrade to a laptop that cant  boot to usb devices (flash drive or cdrw/dvdrw) .. was going to use my old portable A:Drive (3x5 disc)
<xmetal> but that is USB too
<Taek> wilee-nilee: his upgrade failed hard during install of one of the packages
<wilee-nilee> Taek, The server is not though
<xmetal> =))
<sodacrunch> if you are on Ubuntu, and you have Ruby 1.9 installed and you want 2.0, can you apt-get update ruby, or remove ruby and then specifically install 2.0?
<Taek> wilee-nilee: that's weird, repos are missing for me!
<steve__> wilee:  it got an error while in dkconf
<Taek> let me check something
<wilee-nilee> steve__, On the 12.04 install?
<steve__> wilee:  during the upragding stage of the installation
<steve__> yes
<wilee-nilee> steve__, So why not just install 12.04?
<Taek> what the!!!.. now I can't login.. permission denied (pubkey)
<steve__> I was trying to install 12.04
<wilee-nilee> and what happened?
<xmetal> sometimes i find a "fresh install" is better
<Taek> Why would I get a permissions died (pubkey)
<Taek> when attempting to ssh
<Taek> Unless.. my pub keys didn't stay!
<steve__> during the installation it got an error in the usr/bin file while setting up dkconf
<wilee-nilee> steve__, Did you check the sum of the ISO?
<steve__> wilee: no
<netlar> I am using the AMD driver, should I be blacklisting the open source driver?
<wilee-nilee> steve__, It is rather unusual for it to just error out in a install, going to a eol to upgrade is a bad idea, use the mini netload maybe.
<wilee-nilee> or check the sum and or download 12.04 again in the torrent maybe.
<vigoos> I have lost my ubuntu password. I tried resetting the password from recovery mode. Still it throws up an error and im stuck
<Taek> oh my bad wilee-nilee seems I am running 11.04 not 10.04.4
<vigoos> I have lost my ubuntu password. I tried resetting the password from recovery mode.
<wilee-nilee> Taek, Heh, it happens, check the eol upgrades if you mve up.
<wilee-nilee> move*
<vigoos> anyone has any solution?
<Taek> 12.04 is like 2016 or 2017.
<wilee-nilee> vigoos, what link did you use to try the recovery?
<wilee-nilee> vigoos, And what happened.
<vigoos> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<vigoos> it threw up an error saying password unchanged
<Taek> i'll be already with 12.04 until year 2017
<tracekill> So, is UEFI pretty much the death sentence for dual booting that it seems to be?
<tracekill> Or rather SecureBoot?
<jdale> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | tracekill
<ubottu> tracekill: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> vigoos, Have you set a root password, besides having the user password?
<jdale> Hi
<Taek> hmm I forgot how to do multiple irc servers with irssi :(
<goddard> Taek: you could just use multiple tabs
<wilee-nilee> tracekill, Many dualboot with the safeboot, it is just a learning exspeience for some I think.
<wilee-nilee> tracekill, here is more info that is probably helpful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<tracekill> Yeah, I literally just now got it (somewhat) working on my Acer M5-583P-6428. Is there somewhere I can put the caveats I ran into?
<wilee-nilee> tracekill, YOu could add them to that thread I posted for the author to look at.
<wilee-nilee> Not sure its open is all
<Taek> Whoia Just got an error about lssb_re;ease
<Taek> lsb_release
<Taek> What would cause this: lsb_release crashed with IOError in getstatusoutput(); [Errno 10] No child Processes
<Pepperonipizza> Taek: isn't it lsb_release -a
<Taek> I dunno
<Taek> Ubuntu error window
<Taek> "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced and internal error."
<Taek> one of those windows
<Taek> upgrade did horrible from 10.04.4 to 12.04
<vigoos_> anyone knows how to reset the password from grub?
<Taek> man I might just go streight to 13.04 at this time
<sodacrunch> I am scared
<irssi-mike> I had no mouse after installing nvidia drivers so i did modprobe psmouse proto=imps and it came back but now I realize that even under settings it appears that I can't adjust the sensitivity of it (it's extremely slow) and i'm wondering how to get my mouse back permanently and change the senstivity?
<irssi-mike> pretty please
<xmetal> that reminds me .. i just (never saw/messed with it before) saw gfxboot (have to find what that does and how to use it ... ) as well as (i think i have this right) grub-image (to boot ISO's?)
<xmetal> just noticed that in the description
<wilee-nilee> sodacrunch, Some general info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/261329/package-for-ruby-2-0-on-precise
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, You can boot ISO dfrom grub on a install, and there are handfuls of usb loaders many of which allow multiple ISO's
<Taek> I wonder, that person that wanted to make a deb for minecraft, why he/she just not make a install.run script
<wilee-nilee> seemed like an imagined need anyway, learning the ways everyone uses seems like more functional learning situation
<aoglobalent> how do I check if my catlayst - sti drivers are installed?
<Taek> well, an install.run script is just basically a sh script with binary data attached to it (file.tar.gz) and can be adapted to different distros and version between them
<aoglobalent> I just went to the ATI site and downloaded the drivers
<aoglobalent> I walked away from my comp and it froze my screen and am not sure if my drivers finished installing
<aoglobalent> HOW can I check?
<Taek> hmm I don't know that answer aoglobalent
<Taek> maybe wilee-nilee  ??
<wilee-nilee> Taek, I get some 3rd parties that are sh scripts yeah no biggie to install.
<wilee-nilee> Honestly I suspect the gamers need another type of help, lol
 * wilee-nilee ducks
<sodacrunch> thanks wilee-nilee
 * sodacrunch sighs
<wilee-nilee> sodacrunch, seems to be a time to yell at the ruby developers.
<sodacrunch> wilee-nilee: hmmm true
<Taek> aoglobalent: you could try this
<Taek> egrep -i " connected|card detect|primary dev" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<paindeer> hi
<Pepperonipizza> does anyone know if I make a partition using parted on linux w/ type ufs is it ufs or ufs2 ?
<Taek> aoglobalent: you can try installing sysinfo and see if that tells you want's going on
<sodacrunch> goo
<sodacrunch> goodnight friends
<Taek> <3 AMD
<Taek> they make drivers for linux unlike that of intel
<Taek> err nvidia
<farbod> ##xbox
<kingbeast> I've never had a problem with any Intel graphics I have ever used, even the old ones.
<Calinou> i have kernel panics 1) randomly when booting, 2) often when my CPU is at full load, on xubuntu 13.04
<Calinou> i heard 3.8.0-19 kernel was problematic, is this true?
<Calinou> but i usually don't crash at idle
<wilee-nilee> Calinou, you should have 3.8.0.26
<Calinou> i'll hope for the update manager to not fuck up my PPA-provided nvidia driver then
<kingbeast> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Calinou> sorry
<feever> I'm having choppy then failing sound with wine on 12.04. PulseAudio works fine for everything else. It's just sound on wine. I've been having trouble finding others with the exact same issue. Audio device is Radeon HD 4000 series.
<feever> the kernel module is snd-hda-intel
<wilee-nilee> feever, Have you stopped by #winehq
<feever> wilee-nilee, not yet, will do.
<feever> wilee-nilee, that's not the channel
<wilee-nilee> feever, For?
<feever> wine channel
<wilee-nilee> feever, Funny I was just there and there info link is the eine website.
<wilee-nilee> wine*
<Calinou> :/ can't update through the GUI update manager
<Calinou> complains about unauthentified software sources
<wilee-nilee> Topic for #winehq is: Wine end user support http://www.winehq.org feever
<ikonia> Calinou: what does ?
<feever> wilee-nilee, typo in channel name, sorry
<wilee-nilee> feever, it happens. ;)
<Calinou> maybe it's relevant but when I do sudo apt-get update I get these warnings:
<Calinou> erm, I tried uncommenting all my PPAs
<ikonia> Calinou: what's the actual problem
<Calinou> <Calinou> i have kernel panics 1) randomly when booting, 2) often when my CPU is at full load, on xubuntu 13.04
<Calinou> also had this on 12.10, with two different RAMs and storages.
<Calinou> (but I never had it on booting)
<Calinou> also read somewhere ubuntu hates SSDs
<ikonia> Calinou: ok, that's just wrong
<Calinou> and that's why I crash sometimes on boot
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> there is zero chance of that being the case
<Calinou> i read the 3.8.0-19 kernel was panicky
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> you seem to be reading a lot of random made up information
<Calinou> it's not overheating, my CPU hardly hits 55°C at load
<Calinou> same for graphics card
<ikonia> always good to know and check
<wilee-nilee> Calinou, Sounds like you might develop a critical thinking process, double check what you read, I run ubuntu on a SSD with o problems.
<Calinou> i'm not asking for ops dissing me here 8)
<wilee-nilee> Calinou, Nobodies dissing you that critical thinking is what you learn in academia.
<wilee-nilee> did not mean to anyway. ;)
<taek> custom minecaft launcher yay
<Calinou> avoid from using them, especially if they're not open source
<taek> Calinou: are you talking to me?
<Calinou> yes
<taek> Laucnher command? not sure what to call it
<taek> Shortcut to launch it?
<taek> Application Launcher
<Taek> since in my ubuntu enviornment, while click on the Minecraft.jar - it opens in Archive pogram
<mohawk> Is there any reson to fear Ubuntu, is the Canonical dev team safe? what if they dont like us or get mad at us? thats kinda scary to think about.
<Calinou> make a .sh that uses java -Xms1G -jar minecraft.jar
<Taek> so instead of having to open terminal and continue to use it to play, I made a app launcher
<Calinou> mohawk: they are safe
<Calinou> and if you're using steam or a proprietary driver right now, you're being hypocritic 8)
<ikonia> what ?
<Calinou> people complain about ubuntu, and they use tons of proprietary stuff.
<Calinou> once i even saw people using skype
<Taek> I have an actual icon to click on the side to launch minecraft, Calinou
<Calinou> it's just a .sh script or a .desktop file
<ikonia> Calinou: his question has NOTHING to do with propritary software, you appear to have real issues reading information given to you
<Calinou> no i'm relating both
<ikonia> Calinou: this is nothing to do with propitary software, please help people with the questions they ask, not your weak attempts to be negative about things
<Taek> ikonia: I wasn't asking a question haha
<ikonia> Taek: who said you where ?
<Taek> Just stating.
<ikonia> thanks for that random bit of info
<Calinou> does anyone have any idea why does my problem occur?
<ikonia> Calinou: what have you done to investigate it ?
<Calinou> tried with several RAMs already, tried resetting BIOS settings
<ikonia> that is just random
<ikonia> what have you actually done to investigate it
<Taek> What's your issue Calinou  ?
<Alegreya> trol
<Calinou> kernel panics (or freeze + reboot) when I use 100% CPU, or sometimes when booting or logging in
<Calinou> what do you mean by "actually done to investigate it"?
<Taek> ANd you are certain this is caused by ram?.
<ikonia> Calinou: well, what have you done to look at the problem / diagnose it, find a pattern/rule out a pattern
<Calinou> no? i'm actually thinking it's a software issue
<ikonia> Calinou: the odds are it is a software issue
<Calinou> i get this problem since i built my PC in march
<Alegreya> its caused by cat fur in the cpu fan
<ikonia> Alegreya: stop it now
<Calinou> no, i even changed the thermal paste recently, to no avail
<ikonia> Alegreya: help with real help, or be quiet
<Taek> Calinou: have you attempted to try with an alternate OS, windows perhaps?
<ikonia> Calinou: ok, so lets look at it a bit logically
<ikonia> Calinou: what's your current OS ?
<Calinou> xubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<ikonia> Calinou: ok, you said you built this PC in march correct ?
<Calinou> yes
<afflicto_> Hey all, I recently did "sudo apt-get remove compiz" by accident. What should I do?
<ikonia> Calinou: has ubuntu 13.04 always been the OS on it (doubtful as 04 is after march)
<Calinou> used to use xubuntu 12.10 64 bit on it
<aeon-ltd> afflicto: install it again?
<ikonia> afflicto_: re-install it ?
<ikonia> Calinou: ok, in the short time you used 12.10 - did you have this problem ?
<Alegreya> accident...
<Calinou> IIRC, only when 100% CPU is used, not when booting
<Taek> You don't accidently remove compiz in terminal..
<ikonia> Calinou: ok, so there is still a panic though, so for at least one root cause, you can stop thinking abou things like kernel as they are different between the two versions
<afflicto_> I was gonna remove copmiz-settings-manager thing xD
<ikonia> agreed ?
<Taek> ikonia: Agreed.
<ikonia> Taek: ok, so the first thing I heard early was "disable all my PPA's"
<ikonia> Taek: oops, sorry not you
<Taek> HAHAH
<ikonia> Calinou: the first thing I heard earlier is "disable all my PPA's"
<ikonia> Calinou: PPA's are not supported/maintained by the ubuntu core dev team, and often are just terrible software,
<Calinou> relevant: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1286311 (french)
<lenz> Hey guys! I'd like to install a linux-based OS on a piece of hardware that I have here.. It's a JayBook 9901 (one of those tiny chinese netbooks) and it has a VIA M8505 processor, which is ARM-based. How do I find out which debian image I should download?
<Calinou> ikonia: nvidia-319 isn't available in official ubuntu repos
<ikonia> Calinou: to work this through, (you'll hate this) I suggest a CLEAN 13.04 install, with no PPA's installed at all, no 3rd party
<ikonia> Calinou: ahhhh and it's abinary kernel module
<ikonia> Calinou: I think we see a nice suspect
<Calinou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1169984 in Ubuntu Desktop Tests "3.8.0-18 HDMI/DisplayPort audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> Calinou: I suggest a clean install with NO PPA's installed, run it with the vesa xorg driver and monitor it to see if you get the panics under load
<ikonia> Calinou: are you having that bug / error ?
<Taek> I would also like to add, if the issues continues try a something such as windows or perhaps debian.
<Calinou> likely
<Calinou> I see that snd_hda thingy
<ikonia> Calinou: no, are you getting it, yes/no
<Taek> To see if the High CPU issue continues
<ikonia> Calinou: that's a sound card module unloading, that means nothing
<Calinou> I am seeing it
<ikonia> Calinou: sorry, you appear to be approaching this randomly rather than actually analysing your problem
<ikonia> can't help while you just guess at things and try to link them to random bugs
<ikonia> we've already shown with 12.10 it's not the kernel at this root cause, and you agreed, yet your linking to kernel bugs
<ikonia> can't be bothered wasting more time on this,
<Calinou> didn't have it at booting, just when CPU is at load
<ikonia> Calinou: you still had a kernel panic, you've got to address one at a time
<ikonia> rather than scatter gun
<feever> mohawk, as long as they don't load spyware by default on the main distro, I think the Ubuntu team may be ok. As soon as someone sees some kind of spyware though, who knows.
<feever> oh wait...
<mohawk> Is there any reson to fear Ubuntu, is the Canonical dev team safe? what if they dont like us or get mad at us? thats kinda scary to think about.his ip address. i am stupid and have no defense for high technology attacks.
<Calinou> neither nouveau nor vesa are solutions to me, too
<ikonia> mohawk: you've already asked that
<ikonia> mohawk: you've already been told "no reason to fear, use it. If you don't trust them, don't use it"
<ikonia> Calinou: what do you mean "solutions"
<aeon-ltd> mohawk: you crazy man, should you fear the electric companies? gas? ISPs? banks?
<Calinou> drivers which provide what my card can provide
<mohawk> feever: no I meant that my cousin is mentally ill and rants on irc with my computer and didnt want to make the dev team mad at my ip address because i have no way to deal with high technology
<ikonia> Calinou: it is "trouble shooting", to find the problem
<aeon-ltd> mohawk: then they will ban you and not care unless you forcibly removed the ban
<feever> mohawk, http://www.pcworld.com/article/2013315/ubuntu-linuxs-amazon-integration-gets-a-thumbs-down-from-the-eff.html
<ikonia> Calinou: sorry, can't help you, you don't to listen, you can't approach this logically, and you've already made up your mind
<Calinou> bye anyway, for now
<Calinou> also, i am listening
<Frank81> Realy big trouble ! i cant use apt-get remove coz it fails
<ikonia> Frank81: you'll need to explain clearer than that if you want help
<ikonia> Frank81: the answer with the same ammount of detail is "fix it"
<aeon-ltd> Frank81: post the exact message here if it fits on one line, if not pastebin
<Frank81> http://pastebin.de/35412
<Frank81> since i am not sure what the exact fail is :d there are many
<Frank81> but it would be enought to get that out of the package management so that i can reinstall it
<Taek> Frank81: are you using "sudo apt-get remove" ?
<Frank81> i did a fail and added a deb wezzy repo
<Frank81> ya i use sudo taek
<Frank81> but i can do a sudo su -
<Frank81> when you think it helps
<Taek> Have you tried with "sudo apt-get purge package-name"
<auronandace> Frank81: never mix debian repos with ubuntus, things will break badly
<Taek> ^
<Frank81> auronand good point
<Frank81> oh i am so tiered :(
<Frank81> why is it so hard to get a fast webserver running
<aeon-ltd> Frank81: try nginx?
<Frank81> maybe i simply re install the whole server
<Frank81> aeon-ltd not fast enought and to bugy and to much changes
<Alegreya> http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201307/page12.html
<Frank81> many reason for don't using nginx
<Alegreya> Frank81
<Frank81> nginx is a fake at all apache-mpm-event is the same with fast cgi
<Alegreya> are you sniff my connection?
<Frank81> and is even faster with the right setting
<Frank81> Alegreya: good point but i am far behind that ^^
<Alegreya> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080 Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8080
<Frank81> i cant run such webservers with 5000 + hits per minut
<Frank81> Alegreya and php has a httpd in too
<Frank81> but realy thx for the nice trys
<auronandace> Frank81: openbsd are in the process of replacing apache with nginx in their base system, if its good enough for openbsd then maybe your assessment of nginx needs to be re-evaluated
<Frank81> auronand nope they simply make it simply
<Frank81> i benchmarked the whole last week
<Alegreya> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-lighttpd-with-php5-php-fpm-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-13.04
<Alegreya> you have been reading this?
<Frank81> LightHTTPD Apache all versions and Configs ( Round about 15 usefull setups) nginx and even LiteSPEED httpd
<Frank81> ya i am familary with that
<Frank81> but any how i messed some stuff up
<aeon-ltd> Frank81: are you running mysql while trying to remove it?
<Frank81> maybe i need to reinstall whole server
<Frank81> aeon-ltd: good point stoped it now but still same fail
<Frank81> i repaired the repositorys so i now simply need to get it done to install the original packeges over the debian once
<Sazpaimon> can anyone please confirm if the latest bcmwl drivers support the new 802.11ac cards?
<Frank81> i need to get it out of the management
<Frank81> thats the solution but i don't know how
<kidx> I need help
<lenz> Hey guys! I'd like to install a linux-based OS on a piece of hardware that I have here.. It's a JayBook 9901 (one of those tiny chinese netbooks) and it has a VIA M8505 processor, which is ARM-based. How do I find out which debian image I should download?
<kidx> Steam keeps saying the driver needs to be updated i am on the latest
<auronandace> !arm | lenz
<ubottu> lenz: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<kidx> how do i get the latest ati experimental
<xyz> hi
<Eva> hello, I have installed 13.04 and use two screens. I did set up put compiz plugin to enable window viewport switching via keyboard. When I start a gnome-terminal, open a new tab and then switch workspace, the gnome-terminal window is moved to my primary screen (remaining in the same workspace). Anyone experience something like this ?
<aeon-ltd> kidx: like this? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29_BETA.2FEXPERIMENTAL
<Taek> lenz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM#How_do_I_install_Ubuntu_on_my_device
<aeon-ltd> kidx: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#AMD.2BAC8-ATI_Graphics
<day> My onboard soundcard is a ALC889A and im having trouble with my mic. Its very quiet(already checked alsamixer etc..) and i get small random soundfragments (clicking,shirping etc.). Ive a similar problem with windows, if i use the build in drivers. I guess the linux driver has a similar bug :/
<kidx> does tefanclub ubuntu installer work here
<kidx> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<kidx> does that work on 12.04
<kidx> and will it work for me i need somthing simple
<dr_willis> its not officially  supported do we dont know
<dr_willis> the  addational-driver tool is the standard way
<kidx> yea but i am not geting the latest drivers
<Taek> kidx you can grab the Official driver from amd directly, I've just done it myself not to long ago
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kidx> it will work for steam and stuff there
<kidx> what i get the beta
<Taek> I was just playing TF2 about 10/15 minutes ago kidx
<kidx> yea what drivers
<Taek> using the latest beta driver for my setup
<kidx> beta or no
<kidx> ok
<kidx> ill dl beta from amd
<Taek> Please make sure to obtain the latest official driver from amd for your hardware.
<Taek> Once you download it chmod +x file.run
<Taek> double click on the file and select run in terminal
<kidx> i am getting beta 13.6 is this correct
<Taek> depends on your device kidz
<Taek> is it a desktop or laptop kidx
<ikonia> kidx: why are you not using the versions provided by ubuntus package manager ?
<kidx> casue it not updating correctly
<ikonia> updating what ?
<kidx> and i was told to go to amd site to get the updated one
<kidx> my drivers
<ikonia> kidx: why ?
<ikonia> what's wrong with the version in the ubuntu packages ?
<kidx> i am just gon install it form amd
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> it has more risk/maintenance
<kidx> i just told you the additional driver manager is not updatig my drivers to the laters grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Taek> Well for me ikonia, there's four options in the additional driver app, and neither one stats which version they are.
<ikonia> kidx: why do you want the latest ?
<ikonia> kidx: what's wrong with the version in the repo
<Taek> Outdated maybe?
<kidx> casue steam is asking for it
<kidx> lol
<kidx> keeps asking to update
<ikonia> outdated ?? what does that even mean
<kidx> ask steam
<ikonia> kidx: what is steam asking for exactly
<Taek> asking to update the video card driver.
<kidx> to update my graphic drivers
<kidx> lol
<Taek> I just went thjrough it myself
<Equinox3> some water to create steam?
<ikonia> kidx: does it say a specific version, or does it say there is a problem ?
<kidx> i am getting the amd driver from the site
<Taek> It states a speciofic version
<ikonia> Equinox3: not helpful
<ikonia> Taek: is that version later than the version ubuntu packages provide
<kidx> why cant i just get beta 13.6
<ikonia> kidx: what's stopping you ?
<kidx> how do i check
<ikonia> check what ?
<devmedooo> how can i boot ubuntu install from iso in windows 7???
<Taek> I never checked the package manager, just used the additional driver app
<Equinox3> kidx, where did you install steam from
<ikonia> Taek: does that not list the version it's installing ?
<Taek> and since that doesn't diosplay a version for each driver (4 listed) I went the save way
<Taek> safe*
<kidx> from a file called a deb
<ikonia> Taek: are you running 13.04 ?
<Taek> No
<ikonia> Taek: 12.04 ?
<Taek> 12.04
<kidx> from a site called steampowered
<kidx> yes 12.04
<ikonia> Taek: be worth logging a bug for an LTS release to get the package updated to a compatible version if it's too old
<Frank81> is there a way to make a package unregonized by the package manager
<ikonia> Frank81: what do you mean ?
<Frank81> ikonia used the package manager installed something
<Taek> I just went to amd's website and downloaded and installed myself ikonia
<Frank81> now packagemanager should think its not installed
<Frank81> thats it
<ikonia> Frank81: that's just foolish, if you used the package manager to install it, it will of course know it's installed (and should do, or it would be a bug)
<Frank81> args
<Frank81> i know what i am asking thx for trying
<ikonia> Frank81: why don't you explain the problem, it may be clearer then
<Taek> kidx do you know what your videocard is?
<Frank81> ikonia
<devmedooo> how can i install ubuntu from iso ( internal harddesk )
<kidx> yes
<Frank81> i made a 100% clear question
<kidx> HD5770
<Taek> desktop?
<Frank81> it is foolish to re discuse why i ask that
<Frank81> but thx
<ikonia> Frank81: yes, and it's a foolish thing to request, to use the package manager to install software but not track that it's installed - that's the point of the package manager
<devmedooo> how can i install ubuntu from iso ( internal harddisk )
<Frank81> ikonia a package manager is software
<Frank81> software has fails
<Frank81> so i need to fix the fails
<Taek> kidx it's a desktop right?
<ikonia> Frank81: hang on, so you are saying it's installed something and it DOESN'T think it's installed
<farbod> join #xbox
<Frank81> nope
<wilee-nilee> devmedooo, Do you have a linux install with grub now?
<Frank81> that would be the goal
<Frank81> to fix the problem
<ikonia> Frank81: that is not a bug
<farbod> join /#xbox
<ikonia> Frank81: that is how it's expected to work
<kidx> yes
<kidx> desktop
<ikonia> Frank81: if you install software via the package manager, the package manager has to track it
<Frank81> ya
<Frank81> and now he installed wrong software
<Frank81> wrong depends and all that
<Frank81> and now that needs to get fixed
<Taek> kidx -> http://is.gd/8wN0A1
<Frank81> the way to fix that is install the right packages again
<ikonia> Frank81: ok, so a package has the wrong depencies ?
<Frank81> over the existing once
<ikonia> dependencies even
<kidx> all i know is the aditional driver is not installing the upto date driver
<Frank81> THE SOLUTION is making it´+
<Frank81> sorry i can't talk about it
<Frank81> makes me too angry
<ikonia> Frank81: you can't talk about it ???
<Taek> kidx the link for the latest of your card driver is at this link -> http://is.gd/8wN0A1
<ikonia> Frank81: how can we help you then ?
<devmedooo> wilee-nilee , what ? i don't know what is grub , the ubuntu version is 13.04 and i want make boot from iso file & along side windows 7
<Frank81> ya else i punch my walls and break my heands
<Frank81> hands and so on
<ikonia> Frank81: is this on ubuntu or debian ?
<Frank81> ubuntu
<ikonia> Frank81: then why are you asking in #debian ?
<Frank81>  coz ubuntu is debian based and here is no one that knows what i whant
<ikonia> Frank81: explain the problem, I'm sure it can be fixed,
<devmedooo> wilee-nile : here??
<Frank81> ikonia i am sure too
<Frank81> the problem is that i need to install the right package
<ikonia> Frank81: what you want doesn't sound like a solution, but if you explain the problem, I'm sure it's not a problem to fix it
<Frank81> but there is a wrong
<Frank81> that can't be removed
<devmedooo> wilee-nilee...
<ikonia> Frank81: what's the software package ?
<ikonia> Frank81: lets take a look
<Frank81> lol mysql-server-5.5
<wilee-nilee> devmedooo, you need it on a dvd or a usb then
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 11 kB, installed size 114 kB
<ikonia> Frank81: ok, so what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Frank81> raring
<Frank81> and the package manager is the same
<mohawk> is it normal after install to have under "other devices" 151 Gb block device /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-root & 8.5 block device /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-swap_1 ?
<Frank81> it don't matters
<ikonia> Frank81: what ?
<ikonia> Frank81: same as what ?
 * Taek afk mode
<Frank81> ikonia thx for trying to help me
<devmedooo> can't i make it from hardware disk? + i tried make with the integrated wubi and i have error : " The request is not supported. "
<ikonia> Frank81: hang on - just give me the info
<Frank81> but i know you can't solve that
<ikonia> what ???
<Frank81> i am not as unskilled as you think
<ikonia> you've not given me any info,
<Lanser> Hey guys, I am installing Ubuntu thru a LiveUSB, and I am using unetbootin, but it's stuck at 15%, at filesystem.squashfs? Is 'ufw' blocking something?
<Frank81> and the ways you try to ask makes me knowing that
<ikonia> Frank81: what ???? I'm asking for the information to help you
<Frank81> but you can't
<Lionthinker> hi everyone, can someone help me with Ubuntu One? I'm having problems
<Frank81> the right info would be a file path
<kidx> now this is saying a previous driver was installed when i uninstalled it
<ActionParsnip> Lanser: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Frank81> where he writes down the package infos
<ikonia> Frank81: no-one can help you unless you give me the information
<Frank81> of the installed packages
<Frank81> nothing else
<guest120280954> what is the name of the ntfs scan disk tool with ntfsprogs. need to lift some pics with a live disc but puter wasnt shut down right
<Lanser> ActionParsnip: How can I do that?
<kidx> now i am stuck
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kidx> wish this would work
<ActionParsnip> Lanser: how did you know that the file you used was consistent and complete?
<tracekill> Huh. First time I've actually had Ubuntu not be able to find my wireless adapter (Intel).
<devmedooo> i have a problem installing ubuntu i hope any supporter interseted help me........
<ActionParsnip> devmedooo: just ask
<Frank81> or a command to make it simply not manage the package anymore
<ikonia> Frank81: just explain the problem
<ikonia> Frank81: the package manager will NOT ignore a package
<devmedooo> i tried install ubuntu 13.04 with the integrated wubi and i have error : " The request is not supported. "
<Lanser> ActionParsnip: I torrented it.
<ikonia> Frank81: so if you give us the info, I'm sure we can fix it
<Frank81> ikonia then re install is the way i need to go
<Frank81> but i think the package manger simply writes a file
<kidx> i cant get the video drivers installed
<Frank81> thats it
<ikonia> Frank81: so the package is mysql-server
<Frank81> but ok then i simply start my migration to aws
<devmedooo> ActionParsnip:i tried install ubuntu 13.04 with the integrated wubi and i have error : " The request is not supported. "
<ikonia> Frank81: you're running ubuntu 13.04, correct ?
<Frank81> and re install whole stack
<Frank81> ikonia ya i was running that
<Lionthinker> anyone know things about Ubuntu sync function?
<ikonia> Frank81: are you not running it now ?
<ikonia> Frank81: what are you running now ?
<Frank81> but now i think for a other linux maybe
<kidx> i tried to installl the latest driver but i cant get them to install
<ikonia> Frank81: fine, ok, we can't help you, you don't want to give informaiton
<Frank81> ubuntu is good for desktop
<ikonia> Frank81: please stop asking for help unless you are willing to give the information you are being asked for
<ActionParsnip> Lanser: still worth checking, torents have good checking :). You could try updating the installer app in the live cd to see if it helps
<Frank81> ikonia no problem
<devmedooo> hey , 2 supporters not answering me , plzz
<dr_willis> i thought wubi was dropped in 13.04
<Frank81> i am not going to ask anything about that anymore
<Lanser> Frank81: Why are you being dramatic over support channels?
<Equinox3> devmedooo: whats the prob
<Lanser> ikonia: He's trolling.
<devmedooo> i tried install ubuntu 13.04 with the integrated wubi and i have error : " The request is not supported. "
<kidx> can any one help me at all
<Frank81> Lanser coz i sayed the problem here
<Frank81> even made a pastbin
<Equinox3> from an iso?
<Lanser> apply your question, kidx
<ikonia> Lanser: let it go, he's been told not to ask for help unless he's willing to give info
<wilee-nilee> !patience > devmedooo
<ubottu> devmedooo, please see my private message
<Equinox3> did you extract that iso
<ikonia> he wo'nt give info - so won't be allowed to discuss it
<devmedooo> ok wilee-niee
<devmedooo> nilee^
<kidx> I cant get the latest driver working i tried to do it manually but it tells me another driver is installed?
<devmedooo> now wubi.exe is in iso file
<wilee-nilee> devmedooo, Do you have to install a wubi, it is basically not supported and can be troublesome.
<Equinox3> right so you have to either the whole iso file to a folder
<Equinox3> or use something like unetbootin to mount iso to a flash drive
<devmedooo> so , how can i reun ubuntu alongside ( without losing ) windows 7?
<dr_willis> kidx:  remove any other fglrx drivers from the repos first
<devmedooo> run^
<kidx> how do i dothis
<kidx> i am fairly new
<kidx> welll to ubuntu
<Equinox3> devmedooo: get unetbootin, and a 8gb flash drive. use unetbootin to make a bootable iso
<dr_willis> kidx with the addational-drivers tool
<wilee-nilee> devmedooo, Make a dvd or usb with the ISO, use the windows disk manager to resize it leaving a unallocated space and install ubuntu there from the booted media
<kidx> already did this
<Taek> kidx open dash home and type additional
<Equinox3> then boot into ubuntu live, and start installation with side by side option
<kidx> show none installed
<devmedooo> how wilee-nilee??
<dr_willis> kidx:  did you reboot?
<kidx> yup
<dr_willis> no idea then
<Equinox3> devmedooo: search for unetbootin
<Taek> does it show any drivers in the additional drivers app kidx?
<wilee-nilee> devmedooo, I just said how I'm not sure I can be more clear, you might look for more info to get orientated.
<kidx> how do i look for that
<devmedooo> Equinox3: My Flash Drive Is Bootable with win8 , so i can't add ubuntu.... , is there a way i boot ubuntu from iso file ?
<Taek> open the additional drivers app
<Taek> dash home -> Additional Drivers
<kidx> all i see is three things there
<Lionthinker> hi, I have a sync problem for Ubuntu one?
<Equinox3> devmedooo: you can't boot from an iso file
<Taek> click on each one until the [Activate] button turns to deactivate, then click on the button
<kidx> I tried to install the experimental and nothing its out dated casue steam asks for it to be updated
<kidx> they are all deactivated
<Equinox3> you can create win8 bootable usb later, if you want to run ubuntu you'll have to format it and mount the iso on it
<Lionthinker> ubuntu one, sync problem files don't correlate
<day> whats exactly the difference between ac'97 and high definition audio? It looks like realtek provides both for the ALC889A
<Taek> Not sure then kidx
<kidx> ill try again
<Equinox3> devmedooo: or burn a cd with the iso
<Taek> kidx: Unless you manually installed one prior
<devmedooo> equinox3 : with any program?
<Equinox3> yes, like poweriso
<kidx> ok is the driver on the site upto date
<Taek> On the website, yes
<kidx> the additional app is not working right drivers are out dated for me
<kidx> ill reboot now and try again
<Taek> Okay
<wilee-nilee> Equinox3, ubuntu wont fit on a cd
<Equinox3> wilee-nilee: ah right. DVD :P
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Lionthinker> Can someone help me with sync problems of Ubuntu one
<dr_willis> Lionthinker:  there is the #ubuntu-one channel    i belive
<Taek> I don't use Ubuntu One - I have my own storage system
<stub> day: On my motherboard, I select which API the onboard sound uses in the BIOS.
<day> stub: oh boy...that might change everything.... i didnt know thats possible :/ i just thought soundcard needs a specific driver done
<Lionthinker> dr_willis, there's no one there
<Taek> Lionthinker: Sure there is
<Lionthinker> taek help..
<Taek> Is there a channel for skype
<Taek> Lionthinker: I don't use Ubuntu One - I have my own system I use.
<Equinox3> should be
<Taek> Which is not fully implemented yet.
<ActionParsnip> Taek: if you are having issues in skype under ubuntu you can ask here
<Lanser> Taek: what is wrong with skype?
<Taek> Skype sucks.
<ActionParsnip> Lanser: everything :)
<dr_willis> other then the fact MS owns it now?
<Lanser> ActionParsnip: oh you
<Taek> Anyhow, any possible way to hide offline users?
<Lanser> dr_willis: oh yes.
<Taek> In the skype contact list that is.
<Lanser> dr_willis: also, M$ has ganged up with NSA so I wouldn't recommend anyone to use Skype.
<ActionParsnip> Taek: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Hide-Offline-Contacts/td-p/67920
<Equinox3> lol Taek, skype doesn't work on mine. some ia32-lib dependencies cannot be installed
<Taek> ActionParsnip: that's why I opted to run 32bit :D
<ActionParsnip> Taek: www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJMs4RhrEls
<Lanser> 32bit>64bt, Taek.
<ActionParsnip> Taek: the 64bit releases are multiarch so it will install, just uses a lot of extra space
<Equinox3> why is that Lanser?
<Lanser> Equinox3, I'll have Google explain that to you.
<ikonia> Lanser: no don't
<ActionParsnip> Taek: http://portal2portal.blogspot.co.uk/2010/10/skype-on-linux-hiding-off-line-contacts.html
<ikonia> Lanser: you explain it
<ActionParsnip> Taek: guess how I am findingall these links.....
<Equinox3> 32 bits cannot compile kernels as far as i remember
<dr_willis> Equinox3:  huh?
<Equinox3> not that i'm compiling.
<Lanser> who cares, we have our own opinions.
<ActionParsnip> Equinox3: what?
<ikonia> Equinox3: it can compile 32bit software, sure
<ikonia> Lanser: right - so please keep your random ones out
<Lanser> oh alright, ikonia.
<ActionParsnip> Equinox3: how do you think the devs make the ubuntu 32bit kernel for updates?
<ikonia> Equinox3: why are you compiling kernels ?
<ikonia> Equinox3: is there a problem with the one ubuntu provides for you ?
<ActionParsnip> People got some weird ideas
<Taek> ActionParsnip: none of those work
<Taek> that last one worked!
<Taek> Ctrl+u while the contacts list is active
<ActionParsnip> Taek: again, guess how I was finding those links..?
<Lanser> ActionParsnip: What are your thoughts on rape? Should people teach men NOT to rape? or should women protect themselves?
<Equinox3> duckduckgo?
<ActionParsnip> Equinox3: not this time :)
<ActionParsnip> Lanser: that is offtopic here
<Lanser> come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Taek> ActionParsnip: I did a google search everything I found didn't work, I didn't see that link
<ActionParsnip> Taek: search for 'skype hide offline users'
<Taek> I didn't want a bunch of mac and windows threads appearing
<Taek> I search for "hide offline contacts for skype in linux"
<Taek> net some good ones, but none of those worked
<day> stub: hm apparently the ac'97 vs hd audio bios setting is just for the fronpanel (they use different connectors, depending on what you want to use)
<dorud> I'm wondering what is Quasi? (http://www.quasinetwork.com/quasi-vs-vpn/), I've read the page but could not understand what is, can anybody illustrate it? (it's non-free an supports linux 'n windows)
<x98> hi there i was told here to upgrage to 12.04.1 lts to fix my cpu fan error but it hasn't worked
<dorud> Is it a proxy app as in Ultrasurf, freegate, Tor, YourFreedom, etc?
<x98> my laptop now has overheated
<dorud> x98: what is your laptop graphic card?
<x98> i don't know much but it is a standard sis one
<newky_> Hi. I am trying to copy a large video file from my computer to my phone (attached via a USB cable and mounted as an external drive). I copy and paste the file to the drive and it copies all the way up to the last megabyte or so and then it hangs indefinitely. I've tried everything at my disposal to fix this problem. Pleas ehelp.
<dorud> $ sudo lshw -class video
<blazemore> newky_: How long does "indefinitely" mean?
<newky_> forever, theoretically
<NeoKarna> newky_,  same problem here.
<blazemore> newky_: I mean, how long did you leave it?
<newky_> in the past I have left files copying for hours and nothing changed.
<NeoKarna> newky_,  it is  related to permissions.
<newky_> and the rest of the file copies over in a few seconds. These are around 100 megabytes ish
<dorud> x98: run this command and paste its output to www.paste.ubuntu.com: sudo lshw -class video
<newky_> ah, so I have to run Nautilus as root?
<newky_> I should mention, I'm using the MATE desktop if that
<newky_> If that's relevant information
<dorud> newky_: try cp in command line
<newky_> will that show an error?
<blazemore> newky_: If you're using the mate desktop, you might be using nemo, not nautilus
<vedic> Hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 64bit ISO using unetbootin to my server. I see the UNetbooin menu and tried the default option. It select country, detects keyboard but after that asks for CD. I don't have CD drive working. How to ensure Unetbootin installs from USB stick?
<newky_> I want a solution that doesn't involve using the command line.
<blazemore> newky_: Oh OK. Good luck then :)
<newky_> Also, I checked. It's definitely nautilus. Does mainline Ubuntu still use Nautilus
<blazemore> yes
<newky_> okay, let me rephrase that
<newky_> I'm okay with using the command line to FIX the problem
<blazemore> Ahh OK
<blazemore> You don't want to have to use the command line forever to copy files to your phone
<newky_> I just don't want it to be the only way I can copy files to my phone from here on out
<blazemore> Yeah I get you :)
<newky_> exactly
<newky_> until now, I've just been booting into Win7 to copy things
<blazemore> It might be worth using the command line to try copying the file first, to see if it works
<newky_> and I'm getting really tired of it
<NeoKarna> newky_,  try using nautilus as blazemore  said right now. Because using nautilus didn't work for me.
<blazemore> Understandable
<dorud> newky_: the video file size?
<newky_> I've been using nautilus
<newky_> uh, let's see here, dorud
<newky_> 428 MBs.
<newky_> but it happens with smaller videos too
<newky_> last video was 184 MBs
<dorud> this is not a large file
<newky_> indeed
<newky_> like I said, it copies over and then it hangs on the last megabyte or so
<newky_> and the copying window just sits there
<Recku> hello!
<blazemore> newky_: It'd definitely be useful to try using the "cp" program from the command line. Do you know how to do that?
<newky_> yep
<NeoKarna> newky_,  please try copying using nautilus right now. See if that works.
<dorud> please try cp, if it works, it's nautilus problem, if not, it's a system problem!
<newky_> hang on a minute
<blazemore> OK well try it, and see what happens
<newky_> NeoKarna: I already used nautilus. The problem is happening when I use Nautilus.
<blazemore> It's more a matter of, it probably will do the same thing, but might give an error
<newky_> right, troubleshooting
<NeoKarna> newky_,  I had the very same problem too ! I searched like hell on the internet but no results ! Try using cp as blazemore  suggests
<newky_> okay, working on it
<dorud> newky_: 1. test it by cp 2. run nautilus and copy it normally, view the terminal output
<newky_> I just noticed a new problem
<newky_> I was trying to copy a text file from my desktop to my phone, but it won't let me copy from my desktop at all
<dorud> *2. run nautilus from terminal ...
<newky_> well, nevermind, different problem
<newky_> okay yeah
<Recku> Can I force override to usb modem's integrated memory so I can put inside
<Recku> the ubuntu's driver package (the modem is MW-U3500 - WiMax) - to avoid moving additional flash drive with me every time I'm trying to use the modem on Ubuntu Machine
<newky_> this only seems to affect the larger movie files. The text file copied fine
<newky_> anyway, trying the cp command now
<dorud> newky_: and also try running nautilus from terminal; report here
<newky_> dorud: gotcha
<newky_> cp command seems to be working
<newky_> it's still copying
<newky_> taking a while to copy, that's worrying
<newky_> nope, still hanging on the last MB. Same problem
<Recku> newky, do you have write permissions
<newky_> correction
<dorud> newky_: what is your phone? what is its system file? may you check the video permissions?
<newky_> it seems to have copied the whole file, but it will not play
<newky_> write permissions for what?
<Recku> for phone device
<newky_> I have a Droid Razr
<dorud> both for phon and the file
<newky_> file system is FAT
<newky_> I'm guessing FAT32?
<dorud> the video file permission?
<newky_> wouldn't that throw some kind of "nope, wrong permissions" error?
<newky_> read and write for me
<NeoKarna> newky_, yeah !
<newky_> but it says read only for the "group permissions". I'm a noob with permissions.
<Recku> group doesn't matters when your user have full permissions
<Recku> I suppose it has
<newky_> okay
<newky_> I have a feeling it's not a permission error. I just feel like it'd give an error before it even copied the file
<dorud> be sure it's not excutable.
<newky_> by the way, cp sort of worked, but it hung too. It seems to have copied the whole file, judging by the file size, but the file I copied to my phone is unreadable
<Recku> can you try to make an empty file in the phone
<newky_> unplayable rather
<newky_> I copied a text file to it earlier. This is only happening with the video files
<Recku> try with 'touch test.txt'
<snuggl> isnt it just the usb write-ahead that takes a while to write all bytes?
<newky_> it worked
<snuggl> how long did you wait?
<newky_> I can create files on the drive
<newky_> In the past when I've had this problem, I have waited hours and hours and it didn't finish. It should only take a few seconds to copy a file of this size.
<Recku> what's the size of the video file
<dorud> newky_: for the current time, zip the video and copy it on your droid phone, extract it.
<snuggl> newky_: add the sync option to fstab can solve it
<newky_> Recku: 428 MB
<snuggl> newky_: then it will behave like windows, including the corruption on fail =)
<newky_> dorud: I will try that
<Recku> do you have smaller file to check if it works
<newky_> snuggl: why would I want that? :P
<snuggl> newky_: windows is set to write in real time, so the copy process is in sync with what you see in your UI
<fishcooker> i have ubuntu 10.04 netbook version
<snuggl> then you will see the actual end time of the copy, not just when the OS has queued the writes.
<Recku> snuggl is right
<NeoKarna> newky_,  please post your question in askubuntu too. This is a common problem. Ubuntu is not so good with phones I guess.
<dorud> newky_: I think it's a mounting problem! may mount it manually somewhere else?!
<fishcooker> how to strip down the size .. because i want to modify the from gui to commandline only
<dorud> *may you
<snuggl> fishcooker: use apt-get to remove the packages you dont want
<newky_> hm, Perhaps I should just take the SD card out of my phone and put it into my machines card reader...
<snuggl> or the software GUI thingie
<fishcooker> esp the gui one snuggl
<NeoKarna> newky_,  I used a different phone to do the job but that didn't work for me. Hope it works for you !
<fishcooker> any pointer?
<snuggl> fishcooker: any pointer for what?
<snuggl> fishcooker: just remove the ones you dont want
<fishcooker> the package?
<newky_> also, I zipped the file and tried to copy it. Same problem, except it's hanging much earlier. at 386 MBs ouot of 427
<snuggl> fishcooker: remove _all_ packages you dont want
<fishcooker> TT
<snuggl> fishcooker: all the graphical ones
<Recku> newky, how do you mount the phone
<snuggl> fishcooker: start with X and see what goes with it
<fishcooker> that's it snuggl
<newky_> whoa. Seems to have resolved. I think that might have worked
<newky_> still no reason it shoudl take tha tlong
<fishcooker> i just want to make sure it will be safe snuggl and fast
<snuggl> newky_: check dmesg for errors
<snuggl> that slow might be the USB controller dropping to 1.0
<newky_> Recku: I just plug the phone into my computer with a cable and let it automount
<snuggl> just type "dmesg" in a console
<snuggl> and look for suspicious USB things
<newky_> snuggl: no, it's not. It copies the rest of the file at normal speed and then it hangs at a certain point close to the end.
<Recku> MTP doesn't allow to write just as that easily
<Recku> your phone is with android right?
<snuggl> newky_: thats no reason not to check the error log
<newky_> Droid Razr
<newky_> Recku: yes
<superman> is there software that allows you to copy contacts from your android phone?
<newky_> snuggl: I was saying that at your suggestion that it might be dropping to USB 1
<Recku> so you have to use google's development of MTP client just wait for a while to find it out
<newky_> ah, what does that mean?
<dr_willis> you can export your contacts to a file on android.
<xmetal> hmm
<nono> how can i search expressions like {P} on google? or other searche engines?
<dr_willis> i use airdroid on my android phones. faster for me than a  usb csble
<Recku> newky, try gMTP it works with earlier versions of android as I don't know which is used in your situations
<Recku> *situation
<newky_> I have android 4.1 on my phone
<newky_> what exactly is gMTP and how do I use it?
<dr_willis> !mtp
<newky_> also, I tried to copy the file using nautilus running in root and it has the same problem
<dr_willis> newer android phones show up as mtp devices.
<superman> is the min specs for Ubuntu 1GHz and 1GB of RAM?
<dr_willis> mtp support is still a bit of a  work in progress for linux
<newky_> ah, okay
<newky_> out of curiosity and scholarly interest, what exactly is MTP?
<dr_willis> easiest way to get files to/from your android device is to install airdroid on the android device and use the wireless networking and your local network router.
<Hejkki_> media transfer protocol
<dr_willis> somthing transport protacal
<dr_willis> ;)
<newky_> mobile?
<Recku> gMTP is a client for transferring file between your PC and Phone's, tablet's or whatsoever MTP device
<dr_willis> look itup on wikipedia perhaps?
<newky_> Must be somewhere on the USB stack.
<dr_willis> ;)
<superman> in the past Linux users use to call Windows XP bloated even though it could run on a Pentium 2 lol
<newky_> Ah, I remember the days when XP was bloated. It's a fairly lightweight system on todays computers!
<newky_> anyway, I'll try that
<newky_> if that doesn't work, then I guess I'll just take the SD card out and put it in my PC.
<dr_willis> XP is still bloated.
<dr_willis> newky_:  or try airdroid like i suggested
<dr_willis> USB cable transfers seem to suck whenever i try them
<newky_> I'll look into it. Thanks for the idea.
<newky_> anywho. Thanks for your help everyone
<Recku> dr_willis there is a google's project for easier transfer to mtp based memory
<dr_willis> Recku:  i havent even been trying to use mtp since ive started using airdroid. ;)
<Recku> and all you have to do with their client is to mount the device and then just use nautilus but i forgot the name
<dr_willis> theres scripts out to mount mtp devices and so forth..  but i dont bother with them any moar.
<Recku> ok here it is
<Recku> Go-mtpfs
<newky_> what's that?
<dr_willis> a gui tool for  mounting mtp devices
<Recku> newky, look up here http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<newky_> thank you
<dr_willis> that guide is a little out of date. so may not be 100% accurate for the newer releases
<Hejkki_> internet is out of date
<Hejkki_> most of the information there
<dr_willis> or if  you got a wireless router your phone and pc both connect to, theres dozens of ways to transfer stuff over wireless
<Lanser> Life is like a box of......rm -rf / commands.
<jpds> Lanser: No.
<dr_willis> that command dosent really work any more  (as written) these days. ;P
<Recku> ok guys I've question now :D
<Recku> Is there a way to force writing over write protected internal memory (it's about usb modem)
<dr_willis> a USB 3g modem?
<Recku> 4g modem but yes simmilar
<Recku> the model is mw-u3500
<dr_willis> if its physically write protected. i would doubt it
<Recku> All I want is to insert linux driver package
<dr_willis> it could also be presenting the storage as a cdrom device
<Recku> with root privileges doesn't work
<Recku> yes that's how it presents it
<dr_willis> the u3 usb fllash drives used that trick ages ago..  they were specially partioned.
<Recku> one volume as Audio cd and other volume as USB storage
<sanne> hi
<Recku> so can I around that trick
<bhalash> I hated those U3 pen drives with a passion.
<dr_willis> i UN-U3'd many of them in the past
<bhalash> I want to store data, not mess with hidden crapware. Aye, I did the same. Didn't stop people buying them though. :p
<sanne> hello
<sanne> hello
<dr_willis> most people i knew dident even know what the u3 stuff was..
<bhalash> They started to figure out when the software autoran when they plugged it in. It was a good intro to Linux, actually. I showed them how to find and destroy the partition using fdisk and other tools.
<Recku> dr_willis, how I can reformat the USB mass storage volume
<dr_willis> Recku:  no idea. it may destroy it if you try
<dr_willis> Recku:  see if fdisk can partion it...
<dr_willis> if its physically write protected.. you may not even be able to fdisk it
<bhalash> What does fdisk -l /dev/whatever say?
<Recku> well I wouldn't lost anything the device will still works --- just without the windows driver :D
<Recku> inside the memory
<Recku> I've already tried with fdisk
<dr_willis> Recku:  you are assuming fdisk wont destroy it.. it might..
<bhalash> Recku
<bhalash> Plug in the disk and do dmesg | grep Protect
<dr_willis> if fdisk cant write to it. then i would say its got a physical switch on it.
<bhalash> It will let you know if it is write protected
<Recku> yes, bhalash
<bhalash> You can use hdparm to /maybe/ turn it off
<bhalash> hdparm -r0 /dev/whatever
<Recku> hdparm or sdparm?
<bhalash> sdparm or hdparm as appropriate :)
<Recku> ok I'll check with that :)
<Aaruni> is it just me, or is Ubuntu 12.04 64bit quite unstable ?
<bhalash> I've had no problems whatsoever.
<bhalash> What kind of instability?
<fox__> Hello. I had some issues with 12.04 actually too.
<nono> is anyone able to get any result for any search on this site? http://www.symbolhound.com/
<k1l> !ot | nono
<ubottu> nono: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aaruni> bhalash: it randomly hangs, and is somewhat slower than the 32bit version I have got running on another machine
<nono> k1l: maybe it's an ubuntu issue, because apparently it's working fine on windows
<fox__> Yeah.
<fox__> okay, first off.. can anyone even read my text?
<Aaruni> fox__: yeah, you're visible
<fox__> Thanks, I've been in and out of a few rooms and no one's replied at all.
<dr_willis>   if we say no..  ;-)
<bhalash> That could be one of a host of problems. I had some driver problems early on (Nvidia Optimus) that caused hands, but it was eventually ironed out. Performance and stability has been fine for me since. Been using Ubuntu 64-bit for ~18 months now.
<Baribal> Hi. In the contexts of RAID, what is a degraded drive?
<bhalash> Who is fox__? Did fox__ say something? I can't see.
<Aaruni> bhalash: I'm using on a new HP machine, radeon graphics.
<joseph_> show entries to add solivitacap.org as virtual host to unbuntu 13.10 apache2...localhost show correct test page..trying to go to solivitacap.org times out.trying to reach my server
<dr_willis> you are running 13.10 on it?
<joseph_> yes
<fox__> I've had such a headache with 12.04 both 64bit and 32. Random hangs and apport going nuts apparently reporting it's self to it's self.
<bhalash> Aaruni, do you have a spare machine? Does the 64-bit machine keep locking?
<Aaruni> bhalash: I have another Dell, with 32bit on it, and no spare partition
<bhalash> It is a kernel-panic-oh-shit-reboot crash, or a silently-lock-up crash?
<jatt> random hangs->hardware problems most of the time
<Aaruni> bhalash: I think XORG crashes. because its working fine, and then suddenly, it stops working. I then need to pull the plug (or because its  a laptop, long press the power key)
<jatt> bad memory, overheating
<bhalash> That sounds like a driver problem. Interesting way to fix it: SSH in from another machine and see if the locked up machine responds.
<Aaruni> jatt: none of that. new laptop. barely a week old
<bhalash> Test memory too
<bhalash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<Aaruni> bhalash: that's a nice way to test it. but I will have to first install ssh server, right? sudo apt-get install sshd ?
<eli> hi
<bhalash> apt-get install openssh-server
<fox__> 13.04 works better for me now. I just keep getting this message telling me a problem was detected.
<Guest29840> I'm new to linux
<Aaruni> ok, back after reboot, just installed some updates.
<Guest29840> I have problem with gparted
<Guest29840> anyone can help me?
<bhalash> What's the problem, Guest29840?
<Guest29840> I wanna create a logical partition
<Guest29840> when I check the partitions in gparted
<bhalash> Aaruni, if you SSH in and the machine responds fine, it probably is a video driver issue. They are usually the culprit.
<Guest29840> I get error icon near extended partition
<bhalash> I wound up installing a SSH client on my iPhone while I was solving my own problem. :D
<joseph_> need help adding virtual host domain solivitacap.org to ubuntu server 13.10 apache2 server
<bhalash> Guest29840, Have you tried using fdisk directly?
<Guest29840> I wanna use fdisk
<Guest29840> but I think there is some warnings with extended partition
<bhalash> Well. Can you do me a favour and run fdisk -l and drop the output into paste.ununtu.com?
<Guest29840> yeah just a min
<blazemore> How can I use head/tail to get all but the first line of a file?
<bhalash> All /but/ the first line?
<bhalash> cat file | head | tail -n 9
<blazemore> Yes
<blazemore> err no
<dr_willis> cat and tail have  options for that
<nibbler_> blazemore: sed would be the tool of choice i believe
<dr_willis> like ±1
<Guest29840> can I pm u bhalash?
<blazemore> Got it - tail -n+2
<nibbler_> blazemore: sed '1d' < file
<blazemore> Even better nibbler_ :)
<joseph_> need help adding virtual host domain solivitacap.org to ubuntu server 13.10 apache2 server
<blazemore> Is there a better way to add up the total space used across all filesystems than df | tail -n+2 | awk '{s+=$3} END {print s}'
<blazemore> I feel like there ought to be
<arun_> my hardrives are not shown in terminals, what to do?
<arun_> somone help me
<bhalash> arun_ More information please.
<arun_> my hard drive is not shown in terminals
<arun_> im using xbuntu
<arun_> i can access all my partitions
<auronandace> arun_: what exactly are you doing to try to see your harddrives in the terminal?
<bhalash> ^
<arun_> i want to give permission to other users
<arun_> to access my partitions
<auronandace> !fstab | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nibbler_> arun: sudo fdisk -l
<arun_> what will it do?
<bhalash> It will list your partitions
<arun_> i want give permission to a user
<nibbler_> blazemore: your solution to the df problem looks very good to me, i doubt there is anything better
<nibbler_> blazemore: maybe df --total is better :p
<varunendra> arun_, permissions are set on the mount points. To see the mount points, use the command : mount | grep '/dev/sd'
<vadrao> Hi all, I have two battery's. One built in and the other Slice battery. Ubuntu first drains the Slice battery which is ofcourse the default behavior. But after it drains the Slice battery, it says that battery has reached critical state and shutdowns the computer. It does not use the builtin battery. How can remedy this?
<varunendra> arun_, it will show only those partitions that are mounted. If the desired partition is not mounted, you will need to mount it first (partitions included in fstab are automatically mounted at startup)
<arun_> i cannot identify which are mounted
<arun_> but i can access all of my drives
<bhalash> cat /etc/mtab
<varunendra> arun_, can you access the partitions (their contents) which you wish to grant permissions on?
<varunendra> arun_, are you able to access them right now?
<arun_> yes
<arun_> varunendra, i wish to grant access to named new volume
<varunendra> arun_, please give us the pastebin link to the output of : mount | grep '/dev/sd'
<arun_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890340/
<arun_> i will give wait
<arun_> i think i gave, right
<blazemore> nibbler_: derp
<arun_> varun, did u saw the link?
<varunendra> arun_, what kind of permissions do you wish to grant on that mount point?
<arun_> i wish to give 2 partition to read write
<LucidDreamZzZz> THANK U VALVE!!
<arun_> to all users
<LucidDreamZzZz> fixed tf2
<Hejkki_>  
<varunendra> arun_, permanently? Means on every boot?
<arun_> yes
<varunendra> !fstab | arun_ then read the guide on fstab :
<ubottu> arun_ then read the guide on fstab :: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joshu> hi if anyone is familiar with lightdm and ubuntu mini and has time to help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163132 please let me know ;)
<varunendra> arun_, basically, you need to add entries for these mount points/partitions in the /etc/fstab file, with appropriate permissions/masks. The guide will show you in detail how to do that.
<arun_> thanks varun
<arun_> thanks ubottu
<ActionParsnip> joshu: have you tried other DMs?
<varunendra> no problem  ! :)
<joshu> ActionParsnip DMs?
<ActionParsnip> joshu: instead of lightdm.....
<ActionParsnip> joshu: gdm? xdm? slim?
<blazemore> mdm \o/
<joshu> ActionParsnip I haven't tried no. I'm looking for help with the whole thing not just the DM whether it be lightdm or something else.
<SDIS> not familiar soory
<SDIS> sorry
<blazemore> joshu: Keep lightdm installed, install  a super lightweight WM like Openbox. Let network manager handle your multiple connections and VPN.
<LucidDreamZzZz> haha someone saying linux is easier for noobs than ever
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: it is, back in the day it was not so simple as it is now
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: same with windows
<LucidDreamZzZz> it just keeps getting more complex and bloaty
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: bloat is nothing to do with ease of use
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: is it?
<blazemore> Ignore him ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: I have time :)
<LucidDreamZzZz> 'back int he day' there was next step (macos x) running stabily on Redhat (free)
<blazemore> You know why he's in here, I know why he's in here
<LucidDreamZzZz> it was always easy
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: for the average user, not so easy
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: although, depends when your 'back in the day' is. I'm talking 2002/3
<LucidDreamZzZz> if redhat wasnt easy enough there was mandrake or debian
<LucidDreamZzZz> just saying how many ways are there now to start x?
<LucidDreamZzZz> lol
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: ever had to compile a kernel to make your CD burner work?
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: cos I have
<LucidDreamZzZz> another point you make for me, i wouldnt spend time rolling my own kernel these days
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: I'm sure thats super easy for teh guy on the street, right?
<LucidDreamZzZz> its too damn complicated now
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: you HAD to to make some hardware work
<blazemore> LucidDreamZzZz: I've seen desktop Linux improve leaps and bounds over the last 10 years in terms of hardware compatibility, usability, and general out-of-the-box experience
<LucidDreamZzZz> i used to build gento stage 1 box or roll my opwn, whatever
<joshu> blazemore so starting with ubuntu mini is a good idea?
<vadrao> Hi all, I have two battery's. One built in and the other Slice battery. Ubuntu first drains the Slice battery which is ofcourse the default behavior. But after it drains the Slice battery, it says that battery has reached critical state and shutdowns the computer. It does not use the builtin battery. How can remedy this?
<LucidDreamZzZz> now gentoo doesnt even offer stage 1 and nobody rolls their own unless they absoolutely have to
<blazemore> vadrao: One thing to do would be to stop Ubuntu from shutting down / hibernating your computer on low battery. You can do this in power options
<LucidDreamZzZz> the only thing is yes hardware support is marginally better, nobody ever built without checking hardware compatibility list
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: Gentoo stage1 instals arent supported now, or advised
<LucidDreamZzZz> so thats a non-issue
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: it was though, now its a whole tonne easier
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: which you said is not the case and it was always easy.
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: right>
<blazemore> LucidDreamZzZz: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<LucidDreamZzZz> the other thing is there is a web browser that is stable, that was something that was lacking in Linux you almost had to use IE 4 to use the Internet
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: you haven't answer my simple question
<LucidDreamZzZz> and that is no lie
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: or blazemore's
<LucidDreamZzZz> yeah it hasnt gotten any simpler
<LucidDreamZzZz> that question?
<vadrao> blazemore: In that case it shows this red empty battery on the top right hand corner. Simple things like this should be seemless
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: but it really has, 'normal' users can install and use Ubuntu with minimal issue, lots of hardware works out of the box. I have given you examples of how this is the case
<blazemore> vadrao: It's not particularly simple; a dual battery configuration can't necessarily be expected to work out the box. What specific model of laptop is it?
<LucidDreamZzZz> i mean really i still have to set up a xorg.conf????
<LucidDreamZzZz> ok whatever its easier now
<LucidDreamZzZz> :)
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: the kernel has come in leaps and bounds and companies are starting to make Linux drivers which were not around previously
<blazemore> LucidDreamZzZz: I haven't touched my xorg.conf for 3 years
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: then your screen is not reporting EDID as it should, or is reporting it wrong
<vadrao> blazemore: Its the latest Sony Vaio Duo 11 ultrabook which is a Slider
<LucidDreamZzZz> kernel is (very) monolithic
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: the screen should reports its access and udev will setup the screen on the fly, if your doesn't then xorg.conf is needed
<blazemore> vadrao: Do you have a model number?
<blazemore> LucidDreamZzZz: You read that on the Internet somewhere and you are like "omg monolithic = bloat = A Bad Thing"
<vadrao> Yes
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: I need one myself as my res goes insanely tiny with a very high DPI, so I have to setup the screen
<blazemore> LucidDreamZzZz: Do you know what it means for a kernel to be "monolithic"? It's not a derogatory term...
<vadrao> blazemore: The model number is SVD1121C5EB
<LucidDreamZzZz> sometimes i still need that file for monitor settings, xrandr having 3 totally different versions doesnt help much as i have no clue how to use them anymore as it melted my brain
<k1l> LucidDreamZzZz: do you have an actual technical ubuntu issue? this is not the channel for general chatter (or ranting)
<LucidDreamZzZz> ik i was probably using monolithic duall meaning other menaing is large??
<LucidDreamZzZz> that could be wrong checking websters
<Gilligan94_> how can i get wine 1.6?
<LucidDreamZzZz> no not really i am just glad Ubuntu has steam and updated drivers, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZz: again, its your screen
<ikonia> Gilligan94_: it's not in the stable ubuntu repos, you'd need to use a 3rd party repo - but use it at your own risk
<blazemore> vadrao: I believe it's not currently supported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/880881
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 880881 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Power indicator does not combine multiple battery status" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94_: try the wine ppa
<blazemore> vadrao: But as a workaround, you can stop it from shutting itsself down
<blazemore> vadrao: You might just have to live with the incorrect battery indicator :\
<Gilligan94_> ActionParsnip: I have the wine ppa installed but for some reason it just installs 1.4.1
<blazemore> Gilligan94_: Is Wine 1.6 in the repository yet?
<Gilligan94_> blazemore: not sure
<blazemore> Gilligan94_: It is... try running apt-get update first
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94_: did you check the versiojn on the PPA?
<blazemore> Gilligan94_: sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<vadrao> blazemore: Thanks for letting me know about that bug. I will check it out and it looks like I have to live with that until a solution is foun
<blazemore> Gilligan94_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<Aaruni> bhalash: back after update. my wi-fi driver broke, that took a long time to fix..
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Gilligan94_> ActionParsnip: elementary OS Luna \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94_: not supported here
<Gilligan94_> blazemore: I have that PPA added
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94_: this is ubuntu suport
<Gilligan94_> I'm aware
<joshu> I'm willing to pay for help if someone is interested in helping me with my custom ubuntu setup
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94_: then why are you asking here
<k1l> Gilligan94_: then talk to the elementary support how to get wine 1.6
<ikonia> joshu: don't need to pay, just ask and if people can help they will
<LucidDreamZzZz> yes according to websters monolithic means HUGE or MASSIVE
<Aaruni> joshu: lol ? I'll help you for free, if I can
<bhalash> Aaruni: Make sure you set up a SSH server too so you can still get in if it locks.
<k1l> !ot | LucidDreamZzZz
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94_: elementary support is entirely separate from Ubuntu's. Just like every other 'ubuntu based' distro you can name
<greyhatpython> hey guys i installed a game called Stunt Rally from Playdeb.net now i want to uninstall it since my onboard intel graphic Card is not supporting it. How to uninstall it?
<Aaruni> bhalash: doing that now
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: use software centre
<blazemore> greyhatpython: Open the Ubuntu Software Centre, search for Stunt Rally
<greyhatpython> The Software Center is showing not found for that name.
<k1l> joshu: provide some details. no need for paying in here
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: playdeb is just another repo and installing from it and uninstalling apps from it is no different to the apps from the official repos
<ikonia> probably because you installed it with dpkg -i
<joshu> ikonia Aaruni hi guys instead of putting everything here I posted on ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163132
<greyhatpython> Yes but the ubuntu software center is not showing it
<bugtraq> good
<blazemore> greyhatpython: How did you install it?
<greyhatpython> I am sure it's in my system i don't know where to locate and how to uninstall
<blazemore> greyhatpython: How you uninstall it depends completely on how you installed it
<greyhatpython> I installed via ubuntu software center from the apt link i got from playdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: if you run:  dpkg -l | egrep -i 'stunt|rally'    you will see the package name
<ikonia> joshu: you can do that with a standard ubuntu install and a startup script
<blazemore> Did you download a .deb file?
<blazemore> greyhatpython: ^
<hamed> I have question about mpich2!
<blazemore> joshu: Your setup isn't nearly as complicated as you think it is. Network Manager handles your network config for you, and then you can just run an rdp client on startup after a short delay
<greyhatpython> Ok i got this output : ii  stuntrally                                2.0-1~getdeb2~quantal                  i386         Rally game with stunt elements
<greyhatpython> ii  stuntrally-data                           2.0-1~getdeb2~quantal                  all          Rally game with stunt elements (data package)
<greyhatpython> ii  stuntrally-tracks                         2.0-1~getdeb1                          all          Rally game with stunt elements (tracks package)
<ikonia> joshu: looks pretty ill thought out though
<blazemore> !ask | hamed what is your question?
<ubottu> hamed what is your question?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: sudo apt-get --purge remove stuntrally stuntrally-data stuntrally-tracks
<Aaruni> joshu: sorry, I can't help you there..
<joshu> Aaruni no worries thanks ;)
<greyhatpython> ok i will try but explain me the command how you got it?
<hamed> I install mpich2 and mpich3 on my system.  I have error symbol missing after run the my mpi program
<greyhatpython> ok i got it it's the package name you said to remove
<joshu> ikonia how's it "ill thought out"? what would you do?
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: read your own output, then read the commadn I gave
<ikonia> joshu: bottom line, you can do what you want with a standard ubuntu install and some login / startup scripts
<greyhatpython> understood!!!!
<greyhatpython> Thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: np man
<hamed> I think installing mpich2 and mpich3 same time is problem and I want to remove them completely; but I can't!!
<Aaruni> hamed: sudo apt-get purge ?
<joshu> ikonia I understand but in terms of keeping the system minimal as the OS itself will just be a thin client then using a standard install is too much, no?
<hamed> I didn't get it: sudo apt-get purge ? Please explain more!?
<Aaruni> hamed: sudo apt-get purge <package_name>
<Aaruni> removes packages, and their configuration files
<hamed> I make them from source code
<Aaruni> oh, then I don't know
<jpds> hamed: Right, then the package manager isn't going to help and you'll have to do it by hand.
<hamed> But How? where is the paths of mpich* ? Because there are many *mpi* file in my /usr dir.
<jpds> hamed: That's something we can't help with.
<harry>  /nick entertainer0815
<harry> -.-
<hamed> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> harry: without the leading space
<entertainer0815> yeah I know thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: np :)
<snpresent> hello,there
<entertainer0815> Hey can somebody help me with my printer? I try to load a ppd unter settings. My Windowmanager is gnome. But everytime when I save the settings nothing is changed
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: what printer?
<entertainer0815> Brother DCP-J315W
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> joshu: I think you need to think about what you believe a thin client actually is
<entertainer0815> Ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: did you check the Brother website for driver deb files, they do make them...
<entertainer0815> yeah I have installed drivers
<entertainer0815> the ppd is in /etc/cups/ppd/
<entertainer0815> the GTK-GUI for the printer settings don't work. I tried to load the right ppd but nothing happens
<entertainer0815> so can i do this in terminal too?
<entertainer0815> I must just change the path to the ppd
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: http://pastie.org/8155359
<entertainer0815> ActionParsnip, I did this ...
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: if you delete the printer from Ubuntu and power off the printer, then reboot and have the printer attached, it should pickup
<entertainer0815> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: if not then use:  http://localhost:631  and add it there
<entertainer0815> let me try this
<salty-horse> hey. I moved my hard drive (the one I boot from) to a new machine. now kswapd takes 100% cpu for long periods of time. it did not happen on the old machine. any idea what could be the cause and how to fix it?
<joshu> ikonia I think I understand what a thin client is as I've worked with wyse thin clients. But creating a solution myself is what I'm trying to do and although I understand that I can just do a standard install of ubuntu on a laptop and create some scripts, it's not exactly what I want.
<ikonia> joshu: yes, and a wyse system is nothing like what you are suggesting
<ikonia> joshu: have you looked at something like lubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> or xpud
<ikonia> joshu: haveyou looked at ltsp ?
<ActionParsnip> or puppy
<ikonia> puppy ?
<ikonia> what has that got to do with it ?
<joshu> ikonia a wyse system with WTOS allows remote updating, shadowing, configuration, automatic vpn, all but using usb modems
<ikonia> joshu: I think ltsp would probably tick at least %70 of your needs out of the box
<joshu> ikonia i have looked at ltsp, but that's quite different if I understand it connects to an ubuntu server. I chatted with some people on the #ltsp channel and they suggested ubuntu mini + lightdm that's why I've mentioned it in my post.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its a good OS for thin clients
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's terrible
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's old and dated
<ikonia> it's totally unmaintained apart from crazy unsupportable stuff like "slacko"
<ikonia> joshu: you're starting to get into building your own custom spin/distro at that point
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm  march 2013, only 1 month younger than Raring
<Johnny_Linux> huh, slacko worked prety good for me, on a eeepc
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: and look at what is is "slacko"
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's just taking software from slackware
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its still puppy linux though
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's really not
<ikonia> there has not been a native puppy build for a long long time
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: how so, its on the official puppy linux and toued as the 'latest release', how is it not puppy?
<ikonia> because puppy is dead and they just re-spin other peoples software in an unstable mess now
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: then why is the puppy site showing it as new, its right there on the page
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: because it is new
<entertainer0815> thx ActionParsnip <3
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you said it was old though...
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: and this is what people in puppy do now,
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: all good?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: yes, the last proper puppy standalone OS is old
<entertainer0815> yeah ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<joshu> ikonia ok and you wouldn't suggest that for this project?
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: yay
<entertainer0815> sometimes is "turn it off and on again" better :D
<ikonia> joshu: the building of a custom distro you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> entertainer0815: no doubt
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: it doesnt make any sense
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it really does
<entertainer0815> thx and bye :)
<joshu> ikonia yes if that's what it would mean starting with ubuntu mini?
<ikonia> joshu: it really depends if you want to build, maintain and support your own ubuntu spin
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you say puppy is dead but the puppy site shows a release in March, not old
<ikonia> joshu: it's not a bad idea, you just need to be aware of what you are getting into
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: doesnt matter what its based on, its still puppy
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: please look at what puppy releases are now, they are just spins of other distros using the "woof" tool, they are an unstable mess and there is nothing really "puppy" in it any more. The last proper puppy build is old, hence why it's old
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i wouldnt say so, but lets move on
<fugutive221_> Hi
<fugutive221_> Can anyone help me with a touchpad problem on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: what make and model system?
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    ?
<fugutive221_> Toshiba Satellite p870-335
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: Model : Toshiba Satellite p870-335
<alioth> anyone can help me in resizing partitions?
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<yalex> hello is there a way to get thunderbird and firefox to show network shares in Ubuntu 13.04?
<greyhatpython> <alioth> use Gparted application and make sure to backup data before resizing partition
<joshu> ikonia I think if I had some help then I wouldn't mind going the ubuntu mini route.
<alioth> I have problem with gparted, I wanna use fdisk
<greyhatpython> alioth what happened with gparted
<ikonia> joshu: there a lots of system intergrator IT businesses that will build and maintain this sort of thing for you
<ikonia> joshu: I think asking people to build this for your commercial needs for free is a bit tall to ask
<alioth> I wanna resize my extended partition, but I see a warning with that in gparted
<greyhatpython> alioth what is the warning you are getting?
<joshu> ikonia absolutely I understand. That's why I mentioned that I was willing to pay for guidance.
<alioth> Logical Volume Management is not yet supported.
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: tried Fn + F9?
<darkowlzz> how do I upgrade vala in ubuntu 12.04? doing `apt-get upgrade` says it's already the newest version
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: I haven't tryed that yet > I will do that just in a moment > what does it do?\
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: its the shortcut to enable/disable the touchpad....
<greyhatpython> alioth try opening the gparted app as sudo gparted from the terminal
<alioth> ok
<Pricey> darkowlzz: Although packages are provided by ubuntu, they are promised to be stable. This means that it might not always be the latest version from the upstream project.
<greyhatpython> alioth you need to run the app in root privileges.
<ikonia> joshu: check out some of the comerical linux providers
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: I doesn't change anything to the situation ( it changes the volume) For me the enabling/disabling of the touchpad is fn + F5 but that doesn't work to
<alioth> I got the error again greyhatpython
<darkowlzz> Pricey, thanks, I have vala 0.14 installed, but I need atleast 0.17.4.
<xormor> why don't I hear any sound from my xubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail system?
<xormor> Linux laptoppi-HP-G62-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<xormor> I don't hear the sound from YouTube, and not from Facebook's YouTube connection either.
<greyhatpython> alioth is it possible to unmount the extended partition and then try to resize?
<xormor> I had the same problem earlier. I think I restarted something and it worked again.
<alioth> no the option is unactive
<fugutive221_> xormor: What if you put the volume about to 50%?
<Pricey> !info vala
<ubottu> Package vala does not exist in raring
<alioth> there is a warning icon near logical partition
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: try:  sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 4; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Pricey> !info valac
<ubottu> valac (source: vala-0.18): C# like language for the GObject system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.1-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 13 kB, installed size 149 kB
<xormor> fugutive221_: I will try.
<Pricey> darkowlzz: What version of ubuntu? raring seems to have 0.18?
<darkowlzz> 12.04
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: I will try that
<greyhatpython> alioth the easiest way is to  use a live cd of ubuntu on usb key then install gparted and resize!
<alioth> I'm using live cd now!
<joshu> ikonia alternatively your suggestion is standard ubuntu with scripts, yes?
<alioth> greyhat , actually in information box the status of partition is not mounted!!
<xormor> fugutive221_: I got it to work. I went to settings and made the Analog Sound output to less than 100%.
<xormor> fugutive221_: in the Sound Settings.
<alioth> but resize/move option is unactive also!!
<ikonia> joshu: something light like lubuntu I think would tick your boxes out the box, and with a little set of login scripts would do exactly what you want
<darkowlzz> Pricey, I am on Ubuntu 12.04. Do I have to add raring's source list ?
<fugutive221_> xormor: I have had a similar problem like you had
<tozen> alioth: r u using livecd?
<greyhatpython> alioth the extended partition is just a swap partition or  you have any data?
<alioth> tozen yep
<ActionParsnip> darkowlzz: no, if you want to upgrade you will need to upgrade to Quantal first, then to Raring
<ActionParsnip> darkowlzz: just so you now, Raring is only supported til January 2014 wheras Precise is supported til April 2017
<tozen> alioth: show the screenshot of gparted, please
<alioth> greyhat it's Linux LVM partition
<alioth> tozen just a min
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: Is it the meaning that I reboot the system?
<shaju> d6
<joshu> ikonia ok sounds interesting. what about "freezing" lubuntu similar to how wyse thin clients are updated with a new image. and being about to change the few configuration settings remotely…is that doable or we're back in custom land?
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: no need, is it working
<shaju> what will be in ubuntu 14.00
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: doesn't work
<Pricey> darkowlzz: No, that could go very badly.
<Pricey> darkowlzz: You've got a few choices, have you considered upgrading to raring?
<alioth> tozen I sent
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: are there any bugs reported?
<darkowlzz> Pricey, my internet connection won't support that atm
<tozen> alioth: where?
<MonkeyDust> shaju  14.04 will be the next lts, first wait for 13.10 to come out
<alioth> tozen pm
<darkowlzz> Pricey, ActionParsnip no other way?
<greyhatpython> alioth you want to use the entire  lvm partition or shrink it?
<Pricey> darkowlzz: The other options include rebuilding a raring package for precise... or just installing the precise package... this could go horribly wrong.
<xormor> fugutive221_: I think my system had made HDMI the only sound output, I had to "wake up" the analog stereo system.
<ActionParsnip> darkowlzz: you could reinstall a clean install of Raring
<shaju> MonkeyDust ok
<fugutive221_> ActionParsnip: On my computer: No. I'm looking on the internet for those
<alioth> greyhatpython I wanna decrease size of it and create a new logical partition, because I have no free space for new one
<tozen> alioth: send the link here, please
<ActionParsnip> fugutive221_: I suggest you report a bug
<darkowlzz> ActionParsnip, but that would require downloading Raring first.
<darkowlzz> ActionParsnip, Pricey can't I build valac from source?
<darkowlzz> how about ^ ?
<Pricey> darkowlzz: Sure, that's another option.
<hePtk> j linux
<shaju> Ubuntu 13.04 makes my laptop burn!! any alternative for Jupiter  Power Management
<darkowlzz> Pricey, ActionParsnip thanks, I am cloning vala :)
<ActionParsnip> shaju: do you use a switchable GPU (nvidia + intel)?
<alioth> tozen http://s3.picofile.com/file/7852892040/Screenshot_1.png
<Pricey> darkowlzz: Make sure you don't install it over the top of Ubuntu's version, that could get messy. Use /opt or /usr/local or osmething similar.
<shaju> <ActionParsnip> AMD
<ActionParsnip> shaju: which AMD GPU do you have?
<ActionParsnip> shaju: sudo lshw -C display       will tell you
<ActionParsnip> shaju: it will also tell you the driver in use
<shaju> ActionParsnip: AMD Radeon HD 6470M (1 GB DDR3 dedicated)
<ActionParsnip> shaju: what does it say after:  driver=
<greyhatpython> alioth this should help you out. http://tinyurl.com/3ndm8bj
<b80905> is emacs installed by default on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> b80905: i dont believe so, no
<ActionParsnip> b80905: vi is though ;)
<b80905> ActionParsnip: that sucks, i was gonna switch from vi to emacs
<shaju> ActionParsnip sorry Battery Down !
<ActionParsnip> b80905: then install it.....
<ActionParsnip> shaju: what does it say after:  driver=
<b80905> ActionParsnip: i wonder why it is not installed by default
<alioth> thanks greyhatpython
<ActionParsnip> b80905: no idea
<alioth> greyhatpython thanks
<greyhatpython> you welcome alioth!
<MonkeyDust> b80905  to keep the .iso small, some packages have been left out, emacs may be among them
<lotuspsychje> !info emacs | b80905
<ubottu> b80905: emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 45.0 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<xormor> b80905: sudo apt-get install emacs
<xormor> b80905: I use joe, less hassle.
<xormor> b80905: sudo apt-get install joe
<b80905> ActionParsnip: is there a distro which comes with emacs installed
<ActionParsnip> b80905: i'd imagine so, yes
<MonkeyDust> b80905  installing emacs is easier than switching distros, i guess
<ActionParsnip> b80905: why does it have to be default?
<b80905> ActionParsnip: for it is a gnu software
<lotuspsychje> how can i see if xchat lags on me or not
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: have a chat with ubottu
<junktext_> You could run two different IRC clients at the same time.
<ActionParsnip> send a few requests to her, see if she responds in a timely way, obviosly dont go to crazy
<junktext_> See if one is slower than the other.
<Johnny_Linux> ping
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  and if she says "mayb", it means "no"
<dv-> wtf
<lotuspsychje> no /lag trigger somewhere?
<darkowlzz> Pricey, it looks like I need valac 0.12 to build vala
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  130+ people in #xchat, better ask there
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: oh yes, tnx they might know
<Maxouille> hello
<Ygrec> anybody knows how a proxy/socks server responds ?
<Ygrec> for instance proxy's respond to GET http://
<Ygrec> right ?
<Ygrec> it will respond 200 ok
<MonkeyDust> Ygrec  this channel is for ubuntu support only, type         join ##networking
<MonkeyDust> with a slash
<Ygrec> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: xchat/view/network meters did the trick :p
<alioth> greyhatpython I tried commands described in that link, but I got error again
<poison> lenevo g580 bluetooth not working help please
<alioth> How should I resize my logical partition... help meee
<flan_suse> Anyone here have Shank and use a game controller?
<joseph_> can someone give exact entries to add virtual host solivitacap.org on ubuntu 13.10 apache2 server
<MonkeyDust> joseph_  #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 support
<lotuspsychje> alioth: gparted?
<flan_suse> I bought mine from the Humble Bundle, and the game runs fine with nice performance. But the pause and guard actions use the same button on my controller!
<flan_suse> I use the joydev module.
<alioth> no lvm or fdisk
<alioth> lotuspsychje no lvm or fdisk
<joseph_> MonkeyDust what is #ubuntu+1?   another channel?
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Left_Turn> hey i have a hard drive partitioned into 2. 1 for my OS, the 2nd for my files. is it possible to install ubuntu OS in the 2nd partition and be able to boot it from start up even with all the other files next to it on the same drive
<Johnny_Linux> does saucy salamander come with any side orders ?
<Hejkki_> Left_Turn: if the filesystem is ext2, ext3 or other supported by linux installation
<Hejkki_> fat32 not ok
<Left_Turn> oh god how do i find that out
<Hejkki_> sudo fdisk -l if you are on Linux
<Left_Turn> windows:(
<darkowlzz> Pricey, ActionParsnip there is a vala ppa :) https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Left_Turn: how about you make ubuntu as you 'only' Os :p
<Hejkki_> then probably your filesystem is fat32 or ntfs, not suitable for linux installation
<Left_Turn> i have too much important data:(
<Left_Turn> oh no:(
<Hejkki_> you can insert another hard drive?
<poison> I have lenevo ideapad g580 laptop, installed ubuntu 10.04, laptop's bluetooth not working. sugessions please
<Left_Turn> an external one? yes i guess
<Hejkki_> Left_Turn: you can resize and add another partition maybe
<lotuspsychje> Left_Turn: backup your windows data and format whole drive with ubuntu
<Left_Turn> oh on the same hrd drive?
<Hejkki_> during ubuntu installation, you can resize and add another partition
<Left_Turn> lotuspsychje thats not possible... its too big
<jagosix> Good morning people.
<Left_Turn> Hejkki_ i can add another paritition from my fat32 and turn it into an ext2?
<jagosix> I have an ambir 8201 scanner. works great in windows.. Need to setup in Linux. any suggestions?
<jagosix> oops 820i
<Hejkki_> Left_Turn: you can resize the fat32 or ntfs to be smaller and add a new partition after that
<Left_Turn> oh ok i see
<Hejkki_> Left_Turn: that's how i have it currently. i have windows 7 on ntfs, i have fat32 for my files and i have linux on ext4 partition
<Pricey> darkowlzz: Even better!! I hadn't thought to search for that.
<Left_Turn> oh i need it like that too Hejkki_... im just searching for some tips to help me
<jagosix> my partitions are ntfs, hfs+, ext4 and ext3
<jagosix> fat32 on exist on some of my usb thumb drives
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: if you run:  lsusb   you can use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I get my OpenGL version?
<boichev> DarkAceLaptop, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<boichev> DarkAceLaptop, if you don't have glxinfo -> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<DarkAceLaptop> thanks!
<joli> whats the counter at ubuntu.com about?
<joli> does anyone knows?
<rantic> joli: IYou can assume it's related to their efforts with their phone and  tablets
<joli> rantic: ok, thank you for the input
<jagosix> Actionparsnip - ok once thats done (lsusb) then what ?
<jagosix> it's not showing up in Bus device listing
<xormor> lsbush
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a command that I can use in the command line to make my computer hibernate?
<MonkeyDust> DarkAceLaptop  pm-hibernate
<DarkAceLaptop> lemme try it
<MonkeyDust> DarkAceLaptop  pm means power management
<DarkAceZ> MonkeyDust: that just turned my computer off ┐(´∀｀)┌
<DarkAceZ> oh wait what
<DarkAceZ> it booted up into that session, though
<DarkAceZ> weird
<DarkAceZ> it's a different hibernate than what pressing fn+f5 does
<DarkAceZ> probably a more power-saving one
<DarkAceZ> anyway, gotta run
<MonkeyDust> DarkAceZ  or do you mean suspend, it's not the same
<DarkAceZ> ah, yeah, maybe that's what it is
<DarkAceZ> pm-suspend?
<anonee> hello everyone
<Casey> having issues deleting a folder in root, can someone help?
<rantic> Casey: What's the folder, what command are you entering and what error are you getting? Try to provide more information when asking a question.
<anonee> Casey open a terminal, sudo rm -r <folder>
<Casey> rantic: lol nevermind for some reason it deleted after it said there was no such directory...odd
<Casey> sorry to waste anyones time
<anonee> rantic I have a program that has an icons the notification area and in GNOME menu, I wanna change that icon, I tried a lot of things but no joy... have you ever encountered something like this?
<Casey> rantic: ok better question, how do you undelete data you just accidentally deleted using the rm -rf command _-_
<Casey> -_-***
<anonee> rantic, Casey, I think you should use photorec
<Casey> rantic: the folder was in the /mnt/  folder on a raid 1 ext3
<ActionParsnip> Casey: use your backups
<anonee> ActionParsnip are you the one that pulled his hair yesterday trying to help me with the icons issue?
<emper0r> touch test; chattr +i test  -> operation not allowed while flags are put in test
<emper0r> any idea?
<Casey> ActionParsnip: can you give me a little more explanation?  I was using this as backups but wanted to delete one folder that should not have been on the drive, but instead it deleted all the folders on the drive -_-
<psilo> emper0r: only root can set that flag
<emper0r> with root same error
<emper0r> root@emperor:~# chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<emper0r> chattr: La operación no está soportada mientras se estaban leyendo las banderas en /etc/resolv.conf
<emper0r> error (spanish version)
<anonee> ActionParsnip I found this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-use-ubuntu-mono-panel-icons-with-others-icon-sets
<Casey> anonee: do you have the repository for
<Casey> photorec
<anonee> Casey it's in the universe repo i guess just wait a sec plz
<Casey> anonee: I checked but couldnt find it, nor on google
<emper0r> psilo: got error using /etc/resolv.conf
<Casey> anonee: nevermind, I found it
<Casey> thanks
<anonee> Casey you wanna recover the whole folder right?
<Casey> anonee: correct
<ActionParsnip> Casey: if it is a backup, just rerun a full backup to recreate the data
 * riex having sweaty balls today
<Casey> ActionParsnip: I am very new to linux so my skills on here are limited
<ActionParsnip> emper0r: just add the lines you want in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ActionParsnip> Casey: but you said it was only the backup drive, surely the live data stands, right?
<Casey> ActionParsnip: yes on like 8 other hard drives.
<anonee> Casey if you have a backup you don't need photorec
<ActionParsnip> Casey: then you can recreate the data
<Casey> ActionParsnip: this was to consolidate all of those drives (some on computers that are no longer in this state) and then create a backup of the backup, I was only touching this to take it out of EXT4 and move it to NTFS
<ActionParsnip> Casey: ntfs? really...
<ubair> new user .. any help ??
<anonee> ubair please don't ask to ask questions, just go ahead, p.s. I'm not a bot
<Casey> ActionParsnip: yes, Hirens does not see ext4 HDD's and I can't clone to my backup drives.
<Casey> ActionParsnip: 90% of my work is one a windows machine so it just works out better for me.
<rantic> ubair: Be specific when asking for help
<Casey> is on windows machines**
<Casey> anonee: I have photorec installed, how to you start this puppy?
<anonee> Casey what kind of backup do u have?
<rickyc> what is the preferred language to develop apps in ubuntu, qt?
<Casey> anonee: the word backup is being loosely, I should be saying "copy"
<^Mike> Is there not a package for bugzilla any more?
<Casey> anonee: for HDD Images, I use Ghost32, off of Hirens.
<anonee> you have a copy of your data on ext4, some of them is lost, and you wanna copy the whole stuff to ntfs right?
<xkernel> i'm looking for private cloud software build my own cloud
<MonkeyDust> xkernel  try owncloud
<blazemore> xkernel: owncloud
<xkernel> MonkeyDust, blazemore do you think its better to create owncloud or to install each service as standalone like mail server, file server ,etc..  I'm talking about 1 server machine
<MonkeyDust> xkernel  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<blazemore> xkernel: It depends on what you want from it. It can be better to install everything yourself because then you know 100% what you are running
<Casey> anonee: overall goal: to take all info off of the raid 1 ext4's move it to a temp HDD. Reformat the ext4's to NTFS. Problem: For some reason I did not have permissions on my hard drives to just right-click delete, so I had to go in as root and delete the folder that did not need to come over. Thus I deleted all data :(
<anonee> Casey now for the lost folder, read this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec to know how to use photorec, note: always be sure to recover to a different partition, and the rest is gonna be easier I think it can be done by a # cp command
<Casey> the raid1 ext4's are still intact, and I haven't formated or touched them since I deleted the whole folder inside the raid 1
<Casey> anonee: I've used it in the past off of a cd in bootup, so I'll be ok there, I just didnt know how to start the program in linux, lol.
<anonee> Casey I don't remember too there's a tool in photorec called, let me check
<JayPro> hey guys... having issues with ant. i type "ant -version" and i get the message "unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386 ....".  I go to /usr/lib/jvm and i see folders for java 1.7 and java 7.  I try sudo update-alternative --config java and i get "there is only one alternative..... nothing to configure"
<tiouuuu> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1 can someone help
<Casey> anonee: how do you even get the program to come up? I've installed via the USC but when I search for it in Dash Home it does not appear.
<anonee> Casey just go to the shell and # photorec
<tiouuuu> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1 can someone help
<Casey> anonee: thanks!
<kgalahassa> how can I install skype on ubuntu 12.10? which source can i use?
<anonee> Casey dont recover to the same hdd!
<luo> #ubuntu ChanServ
<MonkeyDust> kgalahassa  try activating the 3rd partner source, then install it
<Casey> anonee: I know, I do a lot of data recovery with GetItBack NTFS and Fat32, no stranger to all of this, but I feel like a newb when it comes to linux :p
<tiouuuu> can someone help with this error: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1 can someone help
<Casey> anonee: thanks for looking out bud :)
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: skype.com or Ubuntu partner repo
<anonee> Casey yw
<anonee> now I need to change this icon lol
<luo> #ubuntu who can tell me how to use this  I am newcomer
<anonee> if I don't change it I will die just looking at it
<Snowie> Hi all. I see alot of oldish complex walkthroughs for android mtp on ubuntu. on 12.04 lts, what is the best option without modifying my SS Note 2 I want access to all in the Gallery app on the phone. gMTP will not find my device and often just crash.
<Pici> luo: How to use what?
<luo> I am the first time to use this browser
<MonkeyDust> luo  what is your ubuntu related question?
<tiouuuu> can someone help with this error: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1 can someone help
<Casey> anonee: and let the recovery begin....
<RxDx> Please... I am deploying a mesh network... Each router has 2 NICs (network interface cards), one for the backbone and another is an access point (AP) for clients connect.. Now I have DHCP-server installed on each router, so I have multiples subnetworks (one subnetwork for each AP)... How can I have just one DHCP offering IPs for every AP?
<luo> I here and  all I can do is nothing
<anonee> Casey good luck!
<Guest60883> how to install drivers of amd 4000 series display in ubuntu13.04
<anonee> Casey just to make sure http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<anonee> Casey I mean this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<tgary> Hi! Is there a way, to install ttf version of the Liunx Libertine font in Ubuntu 13.10? (How?)
<anonee> Casey nobody wants to help me change this icon
<Snowie> RxDx: isnt that literally as simple as having all on the same subnet and just setting one dhcp server? just manually specify the ip for each ap, and let the one dhcp do the rest
<Slart> tgary: isn't Libertine in the repositories? (apt-cache search libertine)
<RxDx> Snowie, thats exactly what I want
<Slart> !info fonts-linuxlibertine | tgary
<ubottu> tgary: fonts-linuxlibertine (source: fonts-linuxlibertine): Linux Libertine family of fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.3-1 (raring), package size 12467 kB, installed size 23516 kB
<RxDx> Snowie, I just dont know how to set up just ONE dhcp-server for distribute IP for every APs
<tgary> Slart: There is fonts-linuxlibertine, but it contains only the OpenType version, and not the True Type Font version.
<Slart> tgary: aahh.. I see
<anonee> ubottu you've given me some links to help changing an icon yesterday. let's see how smart you are?
<ubottu> anonee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonee> ubottu but you're not stupid though
<ubottu> anonee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonee> OMG ubottu!
<Snowie> RxDx: i see, so im not sure of your specifics, but in the 'router' software youve got running your 2 NIC, cant you disable dhcp on all but one, and manually set the IP for the AP side on each. Dhcp should then be available to all that connect.
<ActionParsnip> anonee: she only reposnds to triggers, not intelligent
<rantic> ActionParsnip: That's what they said about Skynet
<ActionParsnip> rantic: ha!
<Slart> tgary: this might be an option if you can't find an easier way. http://www.stuermer.ch/blog/convert-otf-to-ttf-font-on-ubuntu.html
<RxDx> Snowie, actually, my routers softwares is Debian Linux... My scenario is.. One backbone formed by the router (the backbone address is 192.168.0.X, where X is the number of the mesh router)... and each mesh router has another wireless interface that I is running HostAPD (to transform it into an AP)
<tgary> Slart: Ok, I've downloaded from SF and imported to my app.. I don't know why this 8MB is not included in Ubuntu.
<RxDx> the backbone IPs is set manually.. but the AP IPs should be delivery automactly with dhcp
<Slart> tgary: I have no idea either
<tgary> Slart: (It is in the official linux libertine sourceforge page, no need to convert.)
<tgary> Slart: Thanks the help!
<Slart> tgary: you're welcome
<Casey> anonee: what icon are you trying to change?
<RxDx> but I want to provide transparent handoff between the mesh routers...
<blazemore> RxDx: Try #ubuntu-server or ##networking (the latter is unaffiliated with Ubuntu)
<Snowie> RxDx: Ahh, yeah, that i dont think i can help with, the handoff. other than that, enable dhcp on just one router, so one router would be the gateway address for all ohter routers, and all other devices connected to those routers also. do you get what i mean?
<Snowie> any simple mtp for android solutions other than "upgrade to 13.04"?
<RxDx> Snowie, I got.. but look whats my problem.. Actually I already have one gateway (mesh router1 for example)... but the traffic flows between wlan0 (which is 192.168.0.X, i mean, has a mesh topology) but the clientis another  network... it is 192.168.1.X so I can send requests through 192.168.0.1 but it doesnt comes to 192.168.1.1
<anonee> Casey it's an app i don't think you know it it's called minbar it's for prayer times. I'm afraid it's like in windows when it's taken from inside the exe or dll, however I still think that hopefully not!
<anonee> ubottu i18n locales
<anonee> ubottu i18n locales you told me yesterday when I asked if you were single!
<ubottu> anonee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonee> lol
<anonee> Casey! ubottu needs recovery!
<anonee> OK bye room.
<JayPro> hey guys... having issues with ant. i type "ant -version" and i get the message "unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386 ....".  I go to /usr/lib/jvm and i see folders for java 1.7 and java 7.  I try sudo update-alternative --config java and i get "there is only one alternative..... nothing to configure" ..anyone?
<ActionParsnip> JayPro: try the Webupd8 PPA for Oracle Java
<JayPro> what do you mean.. what is that?
<MonkeyDust> JayPro  start from the beginning, what are you trying to achieve
<JayPro> im trying to install ofbiz to test it out... before i do, i was checking to see if java, subversion, and ant is installed correctly
<MonkeyDust> !find ofbiz
<ubottu> Package/file ofbiz does not exist in raring
<JayPro> so... java and subversion checks out...
<JayPro> but ant can not locate java tools
<JayPro> i've removed java and ant...then reinstalled ant, which also installed java...still i get the same error...not being able to locate java tools
<linux_hacks> try setting up the java in path environment variable
<linux_hacks> or also it should work by setting up the JAVA_HOME export parameters
<JayPro> linux_hacks okay ummm...let me google that..
<linux_hacks> you mean to set java_home
<JayPro> yeah i dont know what that means..
<linux_hacks> ok run this command
<linux_hacks> export JAVA_HOME='' location of java where it is installed
<linux_hacks> to the parent directory not to the bin directory
<JayPro> /usr/lib/jvm? there's like 5 java folders
<linux_hacks> run ls
<linux_hacks> and copy the stack trace to pastebin
<Guest29752> Hey guys does anyone know how to dd the android sdcard filesystem out so I can use scalpel/other data recovery software on it?
<kchengue> hello gus
<kchengue> guys
<ActionParsnip> Guest29752: what is the output o:  cat /etc/issue
<Guest29752> "\n \l"
<ActionParsnip> Guest29752: ok, try:  lsb_release -sc
<s4ck> hi
<s4ck> anybody here
<s4ck> hello
<s4ck> i need help very fast
<s4ck> plz help
<FloodBot1> s4ck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Guest29752: what is output please?
<Pici> s4ck: just ask
<s4ck> pici: i try install ubuntu 13.04, but it say
<s4ck> but it give me black screen
<s4ck> pici: ubuntu not good
<s4ck> pici: installer not work
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: what video chip do you use?
<s4ck> ActionParsnip: who are you
<s4ck> pici: help me
<ezra-s> lol
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: why does that matter?
<s4ck> installer not working
<Pici> s4ck: stop pressing enter every 2 words.
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: what video chip do you use?
<s4ck> ActionParsnip: how do i check it
<s4ck> i use linux.....
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: does the system have a working OS presently?
<s4ck> yes actionparsnip, of course
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: not of course, it could be a new HDD and you want to install to it
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: there is no 'of coure' about it
<s4ck> actionparsnip: my hdd is 600gb
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: what OS are you running presently
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: your HDD is irrelevant right now
<s4ck> actionparsnip: ubuntu 9
<s4ck> updatemanager giving me black screen
<ezra-s> now it's update manager, not an installation...
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: ok run: sudo lshw -C display
<Guest29752> @ActionParsnip: Sorry, /etc/issue is "Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l"
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: there is no ubuntu 9, there is ubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu 9.10
<s4ck> actionparsnip; now installer work, thanks
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about folder-mounted devices in general and cifs in particular. I have some folders on a NAS mounted on login via fstab, and for the most part it's great how transparent it is. However, I'm wondering if there is any simple way for a program to see that a folder is so mounted and what the IP is?
<s4ck> magic happened
<MoPac> My issue is specifically with the fact that CrashPlan can't throttle the LAN traffic between my laptop and the NAS folders because it just sees it as a local folder, not a LAN destination. I wanted to suggest to CrashPlan that they add functionality to discriminate, but I don't know if there is a ready way for an application to check.
<s4ck> now its working
<s4ck> nob lack screen
<s4ck> but i have 1 more question, actionparsnip. are u knowing v4l2loopback?
<ActionParsnip> Guest29752: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mount-nexus-4-on-ubuntu   all I know
<s4ck> how can I create virtual webcam and stream videos from it?
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: never heard of it
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: why is this so time critical?
<ezra-s> MoPac, if you want to monitor traffic SMB uses the tcp/ip stack you just monitor destination ip:port and traffict to/from it
<s4ck> any operator here
<s4ck> !ops - i need cloak
<ubottu> s4ck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: why is this so time critical?
<s4ck> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<s4ck> hello, i need cloak
<MonkeyDust> s4ck  ask in #freenode
<s4ck> monkeydust, ok
<IdleOne> s4ck: needing a cloak isn't a channel emergency.
<BluesKaj> s4ck, join #freenode for cloaking
<DJones> s4ck: You need to join #freenode to ask about a cloak
<s4ck> cannot get cloak from here?
<Pici> s4ck: don't abuse the ops trigger.
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: why did you want help urgently for just an install please?
<MoPac> ezra-s: So an application would actually have to send data to a folder, then do traffic monitoring and determine statistically or something that "hey, that was my traffic, this folder must be remote"?
<s4ck> djones, how can i get /ubuntu/ one?
<IdleOne> !membership > s4ck
<ubottu> s4ck, please see my private message
<kgalahassa> how can I install skype on ubuntu 12.10? which source can i use?
<DJones> !skype | kgalahassa
<MonkeyDust> !skype
<ubottu> kgalahassa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest29752> @ActionParsnip I already have the phone mounted using go-mtpfs, but trying to dd /media/MyAndroid doesnt word (I should mention I have no idea how to dd either but this guide indicated I should - http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/15869/how-can-i-recover-a-deleted-file-on-android)
<s4ck> who is founder of ubuntu
<s4ck> founder of ubuntu come to this channel?
<blazemore> !ot | s4ck
<ubottu> s4ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezra-s> MoPac, I don't know how " CrashPlan" works but if it is as you say it monitors activity to throttle bandwitdh usage or so I understoot, which better way than checking network traffic itself?
<yeats> kgalahassa: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/ - I would guess that the 12.04 version would probably work fine
<k1l_> s4ck: see the bots message in query
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: try asking one question then get that resolved, rather than machine gunning questions
<ezra-s> s4ck, Marck ShuttleWorth is the head of Ubuntu now
<JayPro> linux_hacks http://pastebin.com/NebHgP26
<MoPac> ezra-s: I'm pretty sure CrashPlan actually works by knowing in advance: this is a backup to a LAN destination, this is a backup to a WAN destination, or this is a backup to a local folder. It then throttles the rates based on your settings, not by monitoring its own traffic and then determining that it's sending data over LAN or WAN
<s4ck> ezra-s: does he come to irc?
<blazemore> ezra-s: Sorry but you're wrong, Mark Shuttleworth stepped down as CEO of Canonical in December 2009
<linux_hacks> now java_home should be set to /usr/lib/jum/default-java
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: "15:25 < s4ck> i need help very fast"   <- why?
<k1l_> !ot | s4ck
<ubottu> s4ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arc__> i was told here to upgrade my ubuntu so my cpu fan will work but it was just some paper stuck in there
<MoPac> ezra-s: So I was wondering if Ubuntu's mounting system - cifs or whatnot - created some kind of ready list of mounts and IPs that other apps can read
<s4ck> ActionParsnip: my ubuntu was having black screen, i thought all my data will be removed
<blazemore> arc__: Fantastic :D
<ezra-s> blazemore, ohh.. my bad, I assumed he remained that way as he is still the one who does the talking publicaly, my bad
<jpds> MoPac: fstab/GIO gvolume ?
<arc__> yeah thanz all you irc guy out there
<ezra-s> MoPac, no clue
<blazemore> arc__: To be fair, when we help people we tend to assume they've already checked the obvious things like "nothing is physically stuck in my computer"
<BluesKaj> my bad , my bad ..gawd , can't you guys speak english
<Ace[Laptop]> hi all, does anyone know of a method of installing ubuntu-minimal that supports UEFI booting (mini.iso does not work, no uefi support)
<MoPac> jpds: Sorry, I'm a bit to green to follow -- I know the fstab file but not GIO gvolume
<arc__> yeah i just ask a lapto tech guy at my school
<MoPac> ezra-s: thanks for thinking about it anyway
<ActionParsnip> s4ck: no, an installer not running will not toch your data. You should also have a backup if your data is important
<Sazpaimon> can anyone please confirm if the latest bcmwl drivers support the new 802.11ac cards?
<s4ck> *touch
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, are you talking to me?
<s4ck> actionparsnip, you make lots of english grammatical mistakes....
<BluesKaj> in general ezra-s , you're not the onlky one
<BluesKaj> err only
<linux_hacks> JayPro: did you do this  java_home should be set to /usr/lib/jum/default-java
<MonkeyDust> s4ck  stick to support questions, please
<blazemore> s4ck: typographical errors, not spelling mistakes. I doubt he thinks it's spelled "toch", it's more likely he just typed it incorrectly
<arc__> anyway when i upgraded to 12.04 i lost all of my packages and they where compatible with 12.04.1 so i am confused
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, but I can use informal language If I want, or not?
<ashish_> my ubuntu 12.04 system heating too much. its dell m101z
<s4ck> blazemore: please shut up
<k1l_> s4ck: please stick to the technical ubuntu support in here (see the messages the bot gave you)
<jpds> MoPac: It's an interface to what GNOME knows about mountpoints.
<s4ck> ok k1l_
<blazemore> Thanks k1l_
<MoPac> jpds: thanks
<arc__> ashish_ is there anything stuck in your fan
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, informal isn't always est for those who don't understand English idioms and vernaculars as well you do.
<ashish_> nothing. my fan is working file. initially i installed 13.04 but there was not driver supportd to amd display manager so i install 12.04 with fglrsx drivers its its too hot
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, english is not my native language, I use what I usually hear, "my bad" was used a lot when I lived in US
<JayPro> linux_hacks yeah did not work
<BluesKaj> no matter
<netlar> Good morning all
<ezra-s> :P
<linux_hacks> do you have any special reason to use openjdk
<BluesKaj> my bad is poor English even by US standards
<linux_hacks> generally I would  install sun jdk and use ant download and configure system
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, well you weren't there hearing "it ain't" all day long :P
<BluesKaj> my bad isn't "cool" , it's dumbing down , that's all
<JayPro> linux_hacks i just want to use ofbiz.... checked tutorials on installing ofbiz on ubuntu and it was asking for for them - http://rmahmadur.wordpress.com/2013/06/03/installation-of-ofbiz-on-ubuntu-12-04/
 * ezra-s erases "my bad" as requested
<linux_hacks> ok..so do this..
<drasko_> HI all. Boot process hangs here : [   13.184419] init: upstart-udev-bridge state changed from starting to pre-start
<drasko_> for a quite long time. How to debug thi ?
<drasko_> *this?
<blazemore> drasko_: Does it boot eventually?
<drasko_> yeap
<drasko_> but after 2 minutes
<drasko_> meanwhile no console output
<drasko_> untill login prompt, which appears, as I said, around 2 min after
<blazemore> drasko_: Can you please run the command: " sudo apt-get install bootchart pybootchartgui -y " (without the quotes). BootChart is a utility which helps find bottlenecks in the boot process
<blazemore> drasko_: Once you've done that, reboot and let me know
<drasko_> blazemore, I already have bootchart installed
<xormor> "compassionate conservative" is bad English :D
<drasko_> and I booted with it
<blazemore> Oh OK show me your bootchart them :)
<blazemore> *then
<drasko_> but I can not find bootstrap.tgz
<drasko_> *bootchart.tgz
<blazemore> drasko_: It's a png image in /var/log/bootchart
<ezra-s> hehe
<drasko_> blazemore, I do not have pybootchartgui
<p0wn3d> Does anyone know a published list of updates you receive by date from the update manager?
<drasko_> just bootchart
<Ace[Laptop]> hi all, does anyone know of a method of installing 13.04 ubuntu-minimal that supports UEFI booting (mini.iso does not work, no uefi support)
<blazemore> drasko_: Are there any files in /var/log/bootchart ?
<Semper> Gentlemen, when I open a remote SSH session with xforwarding and start the DE
<Semper> is it meant to migrate the session from the PC I am sshing from?
<drasko_> blazemore, yes actually... I just saw tgz
<drasko_> let me analyze it
<blazemore> drasko_: You need pybootchartgui to turn that into a png
<p0wn3d> I found it ubuntuupdates.org
<drasko_> yeap, I know ;)
<drasko_> I have this on my host
<drasko_> (I run ubuntu on ARM target, and have no GUI there)
<ashish_> my ubuntu system is heating too much with 12.04 and fglrx drivers
<ashish_> i installed tlp and zram also. its normal temp is 95C
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu
<blazemore> Semper: No, it will work for new individual applications (try xeyes as the standard test example)
<mar77i> boss said we'll import these users with dots in their login names. also, they should be able to log in with these and new users should also be created with dots from gui.
<mar77i> a quick google didn't turn up too much useful info so I came here...
<blazemore> I don't understand your question mar77i
<h00k> ashish_: are your fans running? Does it heat up that much with any other OS? consider checking heatsinks for blockages
<Okitain> mar77i: run?
<blazemore> Everyone in here now is going to be "check your fan for paper" with every overheating issue :P
<blazemore> 3
<ashish_> ya my fan is working fine. in windows system was ok
<h00k> blazemore: it's not a bad troubleshooting step.
<blazemore> h00k: I know, but one assumes that the end user has checked this sort of thing for themselves before coming to IRC :P
<blazemore> or at least, one used to be able to assume
<mar77i> to get precise, this must have to do with that NAME_REGEX variable. where is that set?
<ashish_> is there is any way to identify the issue or because of which reason system is heating at this level?
<ashish_> i m using gnome3.4 with ubuntu12.04
<Ace[Laptop]> does anyone know of a 13.04 that supports both the minimal install and uefi booting?
<Ace[Laptop]> *13.04 iso
<h00k> blazemore: I assume little :(
<saiarcot895> ashish_: you can try using top to see what process is using the most CPU
<saiarcot895> ashish_: I'm assuming it's the CPUs that are overheating
<h00k> blazemore: /query for a good story -->
<ashish__> gnome cell is using 50-60, it may be the reason of heating?
<JayPro> thanks for the help, linux_hacks!!!
<linux_hacks> you're welcome.
<mar77i> hmm, I found the /etc/adduser.conf file, but adding the dot into the character list didn't help.
<saiarcot895> ashish__: If that process is using the most CPU, I would say that's the cause
<ashish__> so what can i do to check it??????
<Okitain> Ace[Laptop]: can you switch it off?
<ashish__> ubuntu11.10 was woring very well with my system
<saiarcot895> ashish__: is that the name of the process as it appears in top?
<blazemore> ashish__: What laptop are you on?
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: switching it off will disable  a feature I'd like to test, intel's rapid start
<ashish__> dell m101z
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: it also signficantly increases my boot time
<ashish__> saiarcot895, i didnt get what u r asking and how to check
<Okitain> Ace[Laptop]: you can try to install ubuntu and then retroactively switch the efi bootloader on.
<saiarcot895> ashish__: open a terminal and type in top; the process using the most CPU will appear at the top, and the name of the process will appear on the right side
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: that's an interesting thought
<ashish__> saiarcot895,_ ya its gnome cell
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: I wonder how up to date this is --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_EFI_mode
<Okitain> Ace[Laptop]: seems good enough as it has SecureBoot in.
<mar77i> actually, changing the value in /etc/adduser.conf has no effect at all... how so?
<blazemore> mar77i: "man /etc/adduser.conf"
<saiarcot895> ashish__: I can't find anything about gnome_cell or gnome-cell on the internet
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: I guess that's my best option, it's a bit disappointing that the real installer isn't flexible enough to just install a minimal system if requested
<saiarcot895> ashish__: the only suggestion I have is to kill the process, either from within top or by using pkill
<ashish__> sorry its gnome-shell
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: I'm a bit surprised ubuntu needs more than one install iso at all, other distros manage to do one that supports all the different install types
<Okitain> Ace[Laptop]: if you want, you can turn to the dark side and just use Fedora.
<saiarcot895> ashish__: that makes more sense
<ashish__> i m really very sorry
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: I can't stand the package management
<saiarcot895> ashish__: in that case, don't kill the process
<mar77i> blazemore: funny
<xormor> sudo apt-get install packagename
<blazemore> mar77i: I wasn't trying to be funny...?
<mar77i> blazemore: /etc/adduser.conf contains a default regex with a backslashed end of line anchor \$... but it looks like the shell doesn't try to expand a dollar char at the end of the string leaving the backslash in there and passing the actual "...\$" to the regex engine which then expects user names to end with '$'...
<Okitain> Ace[Laptop]: There is Mageia, openSUSE, etcetera...
<saiarcot895> ashish__: I'm guessing it has something to do with graphics
<saiarcot895> ashish__: can you run "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell me what it says?
<Okitain> Really, I can't help but feel it's all a clusterfuck done specifically so that linux would have trouble.
<DarkDex> hey guys
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: those are all rpm based, the only non-ubuntu I've considered is debian
<DarkDex> is there a way to download torrents off the cli?
<ActionParsnip> DarkDex: sure, transmission has a cli interface
<ashish__> saiarcot895, the glxinfo not installed
<mar77i> blazemore: my current regex in /etc/adduser.conf line 85: NAME_REGEX="^[a-z][-a-z0-9_.]*$" # works
<BluesKaj> !language > Okitain
<ubottu> Okitain, please see my private message
<Ace[Laptop]> Okitain: and if I use debian, I lose all the PPA stuff
<DarkDex> ActionParsnip: Is it ok if I pm you man?
<ActionParsnip> DarkDex: sure, ive not done it but I know it can be done
<BluesKaj> ashish__, install mesa-utils
<Okitain> DarkDex: there is also rtorrent.
<Ace[Laptop]> DarkDex: deluge has a cli too, also, rtorrent is an awesome command-line-only program
<ashish__> BluesKaj, ya i m installing
<ashish__> saiarcot895, direct rendering: Yes
<ashish__>     GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<vaka> hi
<vaka> i am a java developer and want to contribute to open source
<vaka> let me know a good entry point
<Okitain> vaka: try forking TuxGuitar.
<saiarcot895> ashish__: not sure what it is then
<ActionParsnip> vaka: contact projects using java and offer your services
<saiarcot895> ashish__: do you have nividia or amd/ati graphics or intel graphics?
<Okitain> Maybe not so much of "entry" but at least it needs it.
<sanav> alis --list #host
<ashish__> saiarcot895, its ati/amd
<vaka> i am not sure which projects i can get into
<vaka> can you give me a link where i can register
<saiarcot895> ashish__: you can try installing the proprietary drivers to see if that changes anything
<vaka> if any
<sanav> hello , is their any IRC for support on free-web host ? I found problem in sign up .
<saiarcot895> ashish__: I believe you have to go into Software Sources, into the Additional Drivers tab, and install the drivers there
<ashish__> saiarcot895, i have already installed fglrx drivers
<saiarcot895> ashish__: did you have the same problem before installing the fglrx drivers?
<ashish__> saiarcot895, ya i have same problem before it
<saiarcot895> ashish__: not sure what it is then, sorry about that
<holstein> ashish__: what were you using in 11.10? gnome2?
<ashish__> it was unity
<ashish__> sory that time i was new in linux
<ashish__> it was default disply manager.
<holstein> ashish__: im just going to propose you might have a "better" experience in something that doesnt require 3d.. such as xfce/xubuntu
<ashish__> holstein, its surely prob of gnome?
<holstein> ashish__: i didnt say, or mean to imply that
<holstein> ashish__: its likely related to the graphics driver support,, where you are troubleshooting.. and, you may not get support for your device for inux
<ashish__> holstein, i just asked because i like gnome. if there is no alternate way that i have to use lxde
<holstein> ashish__: if you have tried all the drivers that are available
<holstein> ashish__: the alternative is to purchase hardware with better linux support
<holstein> ashish__: lxde/lubuntu doesnt require 3d either
<ashish__> holstein, this laptop was shipped with ubuntu10.10 only
<holstein> ashish__: what were the support terms? have you tried all the drivers available?
<ashish__> holstein, so i dont think drivers should be the issue
<holstein> ashish__: if you have tried all the drivers, and they are not acceptable, then the drivers *are* the issue
<rosco_y> how do you set your mouse-buttons so you can click on the top border of a window to send it to the back of other windows?
<ashish__> ya i installed fresh driver now it shows VISA 880
<holstein> ashish__: vesa
<holstein> ?
<drasko_> on boot, linux hangs there: [    2.601529] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
<drasko_> then waits for a long time
<ashish__> it shows in system setting, overview VISA:RS880M
<blazemore> drasko_: Like I said, show me your bootchart
<holstein> ashish__: is the performance acceptable? i wouldnt worry much about the labels
<netlar> How can I find out the chipset of my bluetooth?  It is built into the motherboard, it is not a usb adapter.
<blazemore> netlar: lspci
<drasko_> blazemore, this bootchart does not tell me much. Where can I send it ?
<ashish__> holstein, performance is ok, only heatin issue but its too much now 98C
<blazemore> drasko_: However you want... I like imgur
<netlar> blazemore: Not sure which one it is from this list
<blazemore> netlar: They should be named by date/time - just send me the most recent one
<holstein> ashish__: that might be as good as it gets.. you can ask the product vendor for more specific support, or try and file a bug with the creator of the driver you are using
<holstein> ashish__: i would try and confirm that that is the tempreature.. could be reporting the temp incorrectly
<holstein> ashish__: i have an invidia card that gets hot, and i deal with it, since i want to use linux
<ashish__> i m using lm sensor fr it
<netlar> blazemore: Here: http://pastebin.com/27He60Fi
<holstein> ashish__: sure.. and im not saying its reporting incorrectly, but it could be
<ashish__> holstein, so i have to file bug. no other solution right now?
<Hekukuokah> can I write ubuntu app for ubuntu phone with python?
<holstein> ashish__: have you tried all the drivers available for your device?
<blazemore> netlar: Looks like you have the AR9462 wireless module, which is manufactured by Atheros, and provides both WiFi and Bluetooth on your motherboard.
<ashish__> holstein, ya i have tried
<whoever> ashish__: what device, and what is the prob
<holstein> ashish__: aldo, dont assume its getting hot from one source
<ashish__> whoever, its del m101z with ubuntu12.04, gnome desktop, fglrx drivers for ati/amd
<netlar> blazemore: thanks, Is there a driver for it?
<tyteen4a03> Hi, trying to install nvidia drivers using this guide: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html but I followed all the way to modprobe bit and it tells me nvidia_update is missing. am I missing something?
<holstein> ashish__: you have tried what?
<ashish__> holstein, yaa that what i want to know, only one reason should nt be
<whoever> ashish__: so what is the card model
<holstein> ashish__: i dont understand "holstein, yaa that what i want to know, only one reason should nt be"
<drasko_> blazemore, http://imgur.com/uWLo8HF
<ashish__> amd readon 4000series
<netlar> blazemore: Think I found it
<blazemore> netlar: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<holstein> ashish__: have you tried the ppa steam suggests? have you tried 13.04? have you tried just using the open driver? why are you not using the opensource driver?
<saiarcot895> holstein: he's on the fglrx proprietary drivers, and he had the same problem with the opensource driver
<joelmo> something is wrong with my apt-get, i get this error message i need to run `apt-get -f install`
<holstein> saiarcot895: heat
<holstein> ?
<ActionParsnip> ashish__: did you use the legacy fglrx ppa?
<ashish__> holstein, only display drivers are may not be the reason fr this much heating
<afflicto> How do I flush dns on ubuntu?
<saiarcot895> holstein: yes
<joelmo> but when i do that i get 'dpkg returned error'
<netlar> blazemore I am on 13.04
<joelmo> error code 1
<holstein> ashish__: i have 2 machines here where only the display driver are the issue for the heat
<ActionParsnip> afflicto: restart networking is one way, or reset dnsmasq
<netlar> blazemore: I think it is the driver ath9k
<saiarcot895> holstein: based on top, the process taking the most CPU is gnome_shell
<ashish__> ActionParsnip, ya i used
<afflicto> ActionParsnip: reset dnsmasq?
<blazemore> netlar: It is
<netlar> blazemore: I do not see it in synapic
<ashish__> ubuntu13.04 xserver doesnt support my driver sp i downgrade to 12.04
<whoever> ashish__: amd /vision tek cards in my experience will run hotter then you expect, it got to whare i had so many other probs with those cards i had to go to nvidex
<holstein> ashish__: 12.04 is not supporting your driver.. have you tried the ppa? or 13.04 first hand?
<ActionParsnip> afflicto: sudo service dnsmasq restart
<ActionParsnip> ashish__: 12.04 is LTS anyway, much better iimho
<doafterthink> hi,all
<bjoswald> Agreed
<holstein> ashish__: if the vendor of your product does not support you, then you will need to experiment and troubleshoot
<netlar> blazemore: I am on this page: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/Atheros
<ActionParsnip> ashish__: you could try an xorg.conf file to specify settings in the x server
<netlar> blazemore: But should it be in the repository?
<blazemore> netlar: Generally you should try to find Ubuntu-specific solutions. Is your problem that your wireless is working but your bluetooth isn't?
<ashish__> holstein, fisrt i use 13.04. in that no proper driver or fglrx driver support is there as fglrx not upgraded with new xorg so i downgrade to 12.04 and installed fglrrx
<holstein> ashish__: if you had "proper" 12.04 support, you wouldnt be here
<netlar> blazemore: yes exactly, nothing pairs up with the bluetooth
<holstein> ashish__: have you tried the PPA that steam suggests?
<blazemore> netlar: Are you dual-booting with Windows?
<netlar> blazemore: No I am not
<ashish__> ActionParsnip, how to do that
<blazemore> netlar: Does your laptop have a hardware switch for bluetooth?
<ActionParsnip> ashish__: with lots of cursing and swearing
<ashish__> holstein,please explain. i used ppa for installing drivers
<netlar> blazemore: this is a desktop, no switch
<ActionParsnip> ashish__: its a very well documented file
<holstein> ashish__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#AMD.2BAC8-ATI_Graphics
<tyteen4a03> Hi, trying to install nvidia drivers using this guide: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html but I followed all the way to modprobe bit and it tells me nvidia_update is missing. am I missing something?
<ashish__> holstein, i also called dell, i got the response that we ship laptop with ubuntu but dont provide any support for it
<holstein> !nvidia | tyteen4a03 this is the guide i use
<ubottu> tyteen4a03 this is the guide i use: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about files or lines that can protect or override settings files. Example: in the ambience theme, I always want "colorize scrollbar" changed from false to true, and I hate having to manually do it every time that theme file has been replaced during an update.
<tyteen4a03> holstein, oh thank you, will have a look
<MoPac> Other example: I hate the shine on the launcher icons and have made icons that are blank. But they keep getting replaced during updates
<ActionParsnip> tyteen4a03: once you have nvidia-current installed just reboot. I assume you do not have a switchable GPU
<holstein> MoPac: i would try and find the config and back it up
<ashish_> ActionParsnip, please give me the link of that file
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<holstein> ashish__: ^
<blazemore> MoPac: Make a copy of the themes you are editing, and call them MyTheme or MyIcons or whatever, then the updates won't overwrite them
<ActionParsnip> ashish_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/
<MoPac> blazemore: holstein: I guess I was hoping that it might be possible to just protect certain files or certain lines of settings while letting updates work on other ones.  I didn't want to lock myself into today's version of everything forever if I could help it
<netlar> blazemore: So ath9k was merged into the kernal.  That is why I do not see a seperate package for it?
<blazemore> netlar: Yes, ubuntu includes the ath9k module by default
<tyteen4a03> ActionParsnip, oh yes, I don't
<fugutive221> Hi everybody
<tyteen4a03> ActionParsnip, in that case, thanks
<MoPac> blazemore: holstein: I do have backups of my edited images and notes about my edited lines so that I can redo them when needed, but it's just gotten to be a pain
<holstein> MoPac: blazemore 's suggestion sounds like the first thing i would try... then make copies as needed of the config to recover
<netlar> blazemore: huh, so bluetooth on my system should be supported
<fugutive221> ActionParsnip: Still have the problem
<blazemore> netlar: Yeah, should be... which makes it more difficult to diagnose
<blazemore> !bluetooth | netlar I assume you've been through this?
<ubottu> netlar I assume you've been through this?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<netlar> blazemore: Does it matter that it is 4.0?
<blazemore> netlar: What is 4.0, sorry?
<holstein> fugutive221: if you direct the specifics of the "problem" to the entire channel, other volunteers may be able to help
<netlar> blazemore: My bluetooth
<blazemore> Is 4.0 a bluetooth protocol version? (Sorry I don't know much about bluetooth itsself)
<tyteen4a03> another issue - My cursor is flashing when I point to some locations, how do I fix that?
<tyteen4a03> blazemore, yes
<fugutive221> I have the following problem: I installed 13.04 and after a month the touchpad stopped working. How to solve this ?
<netlar> blazemore: Yes, latest protocol
<blazemore> fugutive221: You almost certainly disabled the touchpad by accident, by hitting a keyboard shortcut (usually Fn + a function key)
<netlar> blazemore: Maybe I need to install the bluez package?
<holstein> fugutive221: i would try a live CD to be sure the hardware isnt broken.. i would try booting an older kernel, if an update seems to have broken it.. i agree blazemore ^^ about confirming the on/off switch
<fugutive221> blazemore: I tryed that and it didn't solve the problem
<blazemore> netlar: bluez is just an application for managing bluetooth connections I believe... You could certainly try installing it
<blazemore> fugutive221: Does the trackpad work if you boot from a LiveCD?
<linux_hacks> fugutive221: were you able to use your touchpad with live cd ?
<blazemore> fugutive221: Or any other OS on your machine?
<netlar> blazemore: Just those instructions sent by the bot talks about it
<fugutive221> holstein: I tried a live USB and have the same problem (even with lower versions such as: 12.10)
<Ace544> Hello:
<blazemore> OK fugutive221 what model of laptop is it?
<Ace544> I have a question if someone is available to help.
<linux_hacks> Ace544..just shoot
<holstein> fugutive221: then, the issue is not related to the operating system, it seems. if no other OS sees it, or a live CD
<Ace544> Thanks linux_hacks!
<fugutive221> blazemore: it´s a Toshiba Satellite P870-335
<fugutive221> holstein: the touchpad works fine in Windows
<tyteen4a03> another issue - My cursor is flashing when I point to some locations, how do I fix that?
<Ace544> I wrote to a USB flash Drive the Ubuntu OS and I installed it. Now I can't access my flash drive to use it for my files. How do I fix it?
<razzledazzle> why does Windows share keep asking me for credentials?
<razzledazzle> nothing works, even I supplied Windows username and password :|
<blazemore> Ace544: You can use the Disk utility in Ubuntu to format the flash drive
<holstein> fugutive221: but, you cant get any live CD to use it?
<fugutive221> holstein: I could try
<linux_hacks> fugutuve221:  were you able to enable and disable in Mouse options ?
<fugutive221> holstein: but has it another effect than a live USB?
<ActionParsnip> razzledazzle: does your windows pc have a password?
<blazemore> fugutive221: Could you please post the output of running the command "lspci -v" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> razzledazzle: sorry, windows account?
<holstein> fugutive221: when i read "I tried a live USB and have the same problem (even with lower versions such as: 12.10)" that made me think you have tried live CD's
<razzledazzle> ActionParsnip, yes it does, I used it but it doesn't work
<linux_hacks> fugutive221: honestly speaking the flash drive should be able to show as any USB stick
<linux_hacks> the list of files
<fugutive221> holstein: No I tried live USB
<razzledazzle> Ubuntu share works perfectly with it though
<holstein> fugutive221: oh.. i see.. you are tring USB and i said CD.. that is irrelevant.. the live environment was waht i was going for.. USB/cd.. whatever
<linux_hacks> sorry that was meant to Ace544
<fugutive221> blazemore: where should I paste it?
<razzledazzle> but not the other way, blank password, Windows credentials, Ubuntu credentials, nothing work, even the Domain name is in all caps
<blazemore> fugutive221: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<linux_hacks> Ace544: restart system and connect the flash drive to see if it shows like any USB stick... for the files
<fugutive221> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891245/
<explodes> Holy crap
<explodes> I used googles instructions here: http://www.chromium.org/tips-and-tricks-for-chromium-os-developers#TOC-Making-sudo-a-little-more-permissive
<explodes> sudo broke, I get: sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?
<ActionParsnip> razzledazzle: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    and whet version of Windows are you connecting to?
<explodes> whenever I run 'sudo x"
<blazemore> fugutive221: Could you please do the same for "lsusb -v" ?
<Sazpaimon> can anyone please confirm if the latest bcmwl drivers support the new 802.11ac cards?
<Ace544> It doesn't show as a drive or anything when I put it in the usb port. I can reboot and select it to install again, but I want to erase it and use it for my files again.... It wont let me access it.
<ActionParsnip> explodes: is this a VPS?
<Guest27232> just now i rum power top and the output is Top causes for wakeups:
<bugtraq> joined
<Guest27232>   71.5% (1157.9)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>
<Guest27232>    8.5% (137.1)   swapper/0
<Guest27232>    6.9% (112.5)   swapper/1
<Guest27232>    4.6% ( 74.2)   [ohci_hcd:usb3, ohci_hcd:usb4, fglrx[0]@PCI:1:5:0]
<FloodBot1> Guest27232: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<razzledazzle> its this ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<razzledazzle> and yes Windows 7
<explodes> ActionParsnip: No
<rosco_y> How do you set your mouse-buttons so you can click on the top border of a window to send it to the back of other windows?
<Guest27232> floodBot sory i dont have sorry
<fugutive221> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891252/
<ActionParsnip> explodes: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<fugutive221> blazemore: The output was too long for the terminal
<razzledazzle> version 6.1 (Build 7600) to be precise
<ActionParsnip> razzledazzle: do you have a firewall blocking the traffic?
<fugutive221> holstein: feel free too help ;)
<ActionParsnip> razzledazzle: http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<blazemore> fugutive221: Could you please do the same for "xinput list" ?
<linux_hacks> Ace544: can you try formatting the drive from gparted or any other disk manager?
<Guest27232> ActionParsnip, have u seen my output if u have any idea. this is ashish
<marko> Anybody real here
<explodes> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<blazemore> !ask | marko
<fugutive221> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891254/
<ubottu> marko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ace544> I tried but I can't find it. I even tried to on my windows machine.
<razzledazzle> thanks for the link ActionParsnip, I'll see if it works
<marko> I need help with hacker
<ActionParsnip> Guest27232: all I can suggest is use xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> razzledazzle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134249/connecting-to-windows-7-shares-from-12-04
<holstein> fugutive221: you cant get *any* live version of an operating system to use the touchpad?
<marko> Is it possible to go through somebody  computer if i have their  Ip
<linux_hacks> Ace544: then I would think there is some problem with flash drive
<blazemore> fugutive221: When you first asked your question, you said it used to work, is that true?
<ActionParsnip> explodes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/299384/ubuntu-sudo-not-working
<blazemore> !ot | marko
<ubottu> marko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fugutive221> holstein: Do you mean Windows or another version of Ubuntu than 13.04 (the current version I'm using at the moment)
<ActionParsnip> explodes: boot to root recovery mode and set the file straight
<blazemore> fugutive221: try gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<holstein> fugutive221: *any* live operating system
<fugutive221> blazemore: indeed it used to work for a month or so
<ActionParsnip> explodes: sounds like you chowned the file to your user, am I right?
<fugutive221> holstein: sorry, but could you be more specific
<Ace544> linux_hacks: It will work when I boot... I have Ubuntu ISO on it now. I can't get into it to access anything.
<holstein> fugutive221: sure.. do you run *any* live operating system and have the touchpad work?
<mhr> which is the simple and best GUI manager for a bash script? I want to create a GUI for a bashscript in Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit.
<marko> I'm not getting any help :(
<Ace544> Except through the boot menu.
<ActionParsnip> mhr: there is no single best anything for any situation]
<explodes> ActionParsnip: *I* didnt.
<blazemore> mhr: IMO Zenity http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/make-your-scripts-user-friendly-zenity
<linux_hacks> Ace544:well do the destructive method: try again going to install ubuntu..then format the pen drive..
<fugutive221> holstein: it works on Windows but not on any Ubuntu version (as far as I know) I run some test on serveral versions of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mhr: if you want to run a bash script, use a terminal
<Wulframn> marko, You want to know if it is possible to hack into someone's computer if you have their ip address? 1) That is not an Ubuntu related question, which is what this room is for and 2) we don't really do stuff like that.
<blazemore> mhr: It's certainly simple, and almost certainly is what you want
<Wulframn> Like, at all
<explodes> ActionParsnip: and the permission on /usr look just fine
<ActionParsnip> explodes: well someone has, it needs setting back
<Ace544> linux_hacks: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> explodes: use root recovery and set it right
<explodes> k
<explodes> 15minutes
<linux_hacks> Ace544: use the same flash drive to boot..
<marko> wulframn i just want to know if it is possible to do that things , if there exist any program i may find it after
<holstein> marko: this is not really an ubuntu support question that i read. what are you trying to do? remote support?
<lduros> is ubuntu.com unresponsive?
<linux_hacks> Ace544: once you get to the place where you are formatting the disks..then select the pendrive to get formatted.
<lduros> trying to get my hands on a ubuntu 12.04 server iso
<marko> holstein im new here i dont know  much about this site
<mhr> ActionParsnip, I want to have a GUI to take inputs etc. which in turn executes bash script for processing.
<ActionParsnip> lduros: www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<ActionParsnip> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<fugutive221> blazemore: It still isn working?
<blazemore> lduros: According to a bot in another channel, ubuntu.com is up
<fugutive221> blazemore: or should I first restart the system?
<lduros> hmm
<lduros> weird
<fugutive221> blazemore: is not working*
<holstein> marko: whats your question?
<mhr> blazemore, ok I will look into zenity
<ActionParsnip> mhr: zenity is decent
<ActionParsnip> lduros: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise
<marko> Holstein My question is easy can i hack somebody computer if i  know their ip
<blazemore> marko: Yes you can. Now, on your way.
<holstein> marko: this is not a "hacking" channel.. i would go to networking or security venues
<iceroot> marko: you should learn what hacking means and dont waste our time with such stupid questions
<DJones> marko: Thats not something you'll get help with here
<marko> Lol calm down people  i just wanted to know
<iceroot> marko: have a look at google for example at "kernel hacker" or "richard stallman" so see what hacking means
<ActionParsnip> one more script kid for the pile
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: +1
<holstein> marko: when you /join a channel, check the /topic , and you'll know what is on topic for the channels you are in
<localh0st> I still can't handle this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163761&p=12737437#post12737437
<marko> kernel hacking is   for linux i use xp holstein ok
<localh0st> Can anyone take a look?
<mhr> thanks ActionParsnip and blazemore. will go through zenity
<holstein> !ot | marko
<ubottu> marko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blazemore> localh0st: try this:
<blazemore> localh0st: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install"
<fugutive221> blazemore: would it help if I deleted Ubuntu from my system, to let it work again?
<blazemore> fugutive221: You mean a nice, clean, reinstall? I *always* advocate a lovely fresh install
<linux_hacks> Ace544: As final resort.. try this
<linux_hacks> http://www.ehow.com/how_7184106_format-flash-drive-ubuntu.html
<localh0st> blazemore: makes no difference
<fugutive221> blazemore: Ok thanks for your time and help!
<fugutive221> holstein: Thanks for your time and help
<holstein> fugutive221: good luck.. i know its frustrating tracking that kind of thing down
<fugutive221> holstein: thanks
<fugutive221> holstein: It is frustrating indeed
<holstein> fugutive221: the live media is a way of isolating the operating system.. in theory, the live CD should act as a fresh install will
<blazemore> localh0st: What is the output of running the above command, please? Use http://paste.ybyty.com
<blazemore> localh0st: http://paste.ubuntu.com rather...
<fugutive221> holstein: Would there be a difference then in a Live USB and Live CD ?
<holstein> fugutive221: no
<blazemore> fugutive221: no
<fugutive221> Ok: Got it ?
<holstein> fugutive221: when i say "live CD" i mean live.. from whatever source.. CD, DVD, USB.. your phone.. live is the point, not the media
<fugutive221> I think I will stop with chatting now and enjoy the weather here :D
<fugutive221> Bye!
<holstein> fugutive221: good plan.. me too
<explodes1> How do I drop into a terminal on the live cd?
<krz> whats a good stat monitor? im looking for something like conky, lighter that sits on the taskbar
<blazemore> explodes1: open a terminal app, or ctrl+alt+F5
<irreverant> I know this is Ubuntu but can anyone tell me the difference between knopper.net/knoppix and knoppix.net?
<explodes1> blazemore: From the LIVE CD
<explodes1> From Grub
<opsss> Hi folks :)) anyone to help me pls? After intall MATE Desktop to my Ubuntu 13.03, not inposible to login. Any ideas how to fix this?
<razzledazzle> ActionParsnip, I solved it. added "client lanman auth = yes" and "client ntlmv2 auth = no" in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file. But I read that this is for older version of Windows and I even have enabled 128-bit encryption on there.
<k1l_> irreverant: better ask the knoppix support or ##linux
<blazemore> explodes1: put the word "recovery"on the kernel line
<krz> anyone?
<k1l_> opsss: see the linux mint support since MATE is not supported by the ubuntu community
<blazemore> !patience | krz
<ubottu> krz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<opsss> ok k1l_ how to used classic gnome to my ubuntu ?
<holstein> k1l_: not much lighter than conky
<wilee-nilee> opsss, closest is the fallback
<k1l_> krz: multiload systemmonitor indicator?
<k1l_> opsss: xubuntu for example. or the gnome-fallback/-classic
<krz> k1l_: is that the name of the software?
<ActionParsnip> razzledazzle: I see, funky stuff. Glad you got the gold
<wilee-nilee> opsss, if your running 13.04 cinnamon is in the repos
<localh0st> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/qfP7p5L2
<bryant203> is there a good way to increase the framerate of my monitor? it's quite laggy and moving the mouse leaves trails. running ubuntu 13.04 on dell xps over hdmi.
<matematikaadit> I don't have any idea whether my gnome-terminal support 256 colors or not.
<razzledazzle> :D
<opsss> k1l_, wilee-nilee to "fallback" inposible to edin menu/bar and how to edit. i want to add more applications for my panel.
<explodes1> Booting with the Ubuntu CD, I'm at the screen that says "Install Ubuntu Server." How do I drop into a terminal? ALT+CTRL+F1 doesn't work...
<localh0st> blazemore: i see this package contains my dependencies: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-13.04/ubuntu-main-amd64/xserver-xorg-core_1.13.3-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb.html  , but it's already installed
<wilee-nilee> opsss, You know of the alt key in that scenario right?
<aegis> Hi all.  I'm experiencing DNS leaks on my VPN because while the resolvconf package pulls the DNS servers for my VPN it simply adds them to my current list of DNS servers and if the new ones fail it eventually leaks out my local BIND9 DNS server.  Any ideas how to tackle this?
<opsss> wilee-nilee, no, i dont know for alt :)
<wilee-nilee> opsss, I was helping another and discovered that as far as adding to panel...etc.
<drasko_> blazemore, any ideas on : http://i.imgur.com/83CLoKi.png
<blazemore> drasko_: I'm about to go home actually (half five yay) but hopefully someone else can look at your bootchart and help you diagnose your slow boot time
<wilee-nilee> opsss, I have not messed with the fallback but I think it is alt-rightclick
<drasko_> actually I am interested why Bootchart starts at 15s
<drasko_> that;s too late
<ankan_> hey, where can i find my drivers of msi ms-7507 for my ubuntu 12.10 studio
<drasko_> I can see that after this line : [    2.609761] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p1): mounting ext3 file system using the ext4 subsystem
<drasko_> there is about 5 sec hang
<skutr34> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 13.04, and I am having trouble connecting to my WiFi network. Connecting to the network takes a long time, if it does work. Most of the time however, the connection fails. Can someon please help?
<opsss> wilee-nilee, my english is not good and i don`t undrastand eyrifing, but "alt-rightclick" work only move the panel from left and right, not for add another panel or application.
<localh0st> while apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/MZ5bhqva blazemore
<Nmbr1> skutr34: can you connect to your WiFi with other devices? ##networking might be a better place to ask if it is not Ubuntu specific.
<skutr34> Nmbr1: Yes. I can. I have determined that it is Ubuntu specific, and that it might be because of my Realtek chip
<drasko_> anyone any ideas about extremely slow boot process ?
<krz> k1l_: is it system load indicator?
<trism> opsss: you have to click on open space in the panel to add a new applet (you can't alt+right click another applet, because that shows different options)
<wilee-nilee> opsss, The video I saw had the user adding apps like gnome 2, but honestly gnome 2 is dead, and adaptation is why we are not roaming the savannah with spears. ;)
<k1l_> krz: indicator multiload
<nedbat> I have a memory-intensive python program that uses subprocess.Popen to spawn subprocesses.  It fails on the fork() with an OSError indicating out of memory.  I thought fork() would use copy-on-write, so the fork() itself wouldn't use a lot of additional memory.  What am I missing?
<k1l_> krz: see this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/indicator-multiload-update-brings.html
<ezra-s> nedbat, you probably chose the wrong channel, have you tried #python ?
<Nmbr1> skutr34: which realtek chip do you have?
<skutr34> Nmbr1: I cannot recall. What is the command?
<nedbat> ezra-s: I have, but it's the fork() call that's running out of memory.  I'm trying to understand in which circumstances will fork() copy the pages instead of marking them as copy-on-write?
<Nmbr1> skutr34: lspci -nn | grep 'Wireless'
<opsss> ok tnx for help trism wilee-nilee :)
<explodes1> mount: mouting /dev/sda1 on /mnt/x failed: No such file or directory
<skutr34> Nmbr1:  Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:5390]
<explodes1> I did "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/explod
<nedbat> when does fork() actually copy memory pages, rather than just marking them as copy-on-write?
<ffio> how can i built ubuntu distro from scratch ?
<sixyearsofdreams> @.@
<sixyearsofdreams> how can you built it huh
<k1l_> ffio: do you mean you want to install a minimal system and then install what you want? go with the minimal install :)
<sixyearsofdreams> nope
<Nmbr1> skutr34: are you trying to connect to an 802.11a AP with your Realtek 5390 (a/b/g/n)?
<sixyearsofdreams> he wants scratch ;d
<skutr34> Nmbr1: I just installed the linux-firmware-nonfree package. Does that have ralink firmware in it?
<Nmbr1> skutr34: not sure - from doing some searches this seems to be a driver specific not Ubuntu specific issue
<skutr34> Nmbr1: I am not sure. I do not have much networking experience.
<ffio> k1l_: i want to built it from scratch starting from ground zero.
<rblst> hello all
<Nmbr1> skutr34: i'm sorry i can't help much on this one, if no one else can offer any suggestions i would try ##networking
<skutr34> Nmbr1: I can connect fine on Windows.
<k1l_> ffio: then read about "linux from scratch" . but that is too offtopic for this channel
<rblst> kernel headers in /usr/src have eaten up almost 50% of my inodes; do i really need the kernel headers to be there?
<skutr34> Nmbr1: Okay. I will do a reboot just for giggles and see if it does anything.
<sixyearsofdreams> ffio
<ffio> k1l_: ok
<sixyearsofdreams> you better have some good coding background :D
<ffio> sixyearsofdreams: in which lang ?
<sixyearsofdreams> linux from scratch isnt easy
<ffio> sixyearsofdreams: ok
<sixyearsofdreams> ffio: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<ffio> sixyearsofdreams: :)
<sixyearsofdreams> like k1l_ said, best place to start :)
<ffio> thanks k1l_ and sixyearsofdreams :)
<Nmbr1> skutr34: see if the solution here (for a different version) works for you http://askubuntu.com/questions/178547/connection-drops-out-regularly-with-a-ralink-rt2800
<Nmbr1> skutr34: there was also an LP ticket opened for Ubuntu and RT5390 3 months ago. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1173759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173759 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 13.04 can detect wi-fi but can't connect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<explodes> When I start up with an Ubuntu Server 13.04 CD, how do I drop into terminal?
<explodes> Into any shell...
<yeats> explodes: Alt-F2 (through F7)
<explodes> yeats: None of those combos worked
<trism> nedbat: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1367373/python-subprocess-popen-oserror-errno-12-cannot-allocate-memory/13329386#13329386
<Desync> Hello, are there any directly affiliated ubuntu people in here
<iceroot> explodes: its ctrl + alt + f1 to access tty1 not ctrl + f1
<iceroot> !ask | Desync
<ubottu> Desync: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yeats> iceroot: from a GUI, yes
<nedbat> trism: can you answer questions I have about that answer?
<yeats> in the debian installer environment, Alt-F1 through F7 should function
<tubaguy50035> Hello all.  I have an Ubuntu VM on a VMWare cluster.  We're trying to restore a backup and the restored VM is hanging on "init: udev-fallback-graphics main process terminated".  Any thoughts what that might be?
<yeats> explodes: what's your end goal, are you trying to install? rescue a system? etc.
<trism> nedbat: would depend on the question I suppose
<nedbat> trism: I thought fork() would mark pages as copy-on-write, because usually an execve is about to happen, so they'll never need to be actually copied.  Clearly, that's a naive understanding, because something else is happening here.  Can you explain the fuller picture?
<backbox> getting really bored of linux problems someone can help me i have a ubuntu that i modified by adding kali tools to it.. the aircrack works perfectly but when i try backbox in live mode from a usb key i cant do injections...
<sixyearsofdreams> whats backbo
<sixyearsofdreams> x
<wilee-nilee> backbox, none of that is supported here.
<backbox> backbox 3.05
<trism> nedbat: it is not necessarily about copy-on-write, the kernel still need to allocate structures during the fork which takes memory too
<backbox> is a pentest tool
<nedbat> trism: but I assume that memory is relatively small, no?
<krz> can i do sudo apt-get install for two different applications? i.e. can i isntall 2 different applications at a time?
<wilee-nilee> krz, Yes
<Mathisen> apt-get install name name name name name
<yeats> krz: you can 'sudo apt-get install app1 app2...'
<Mathisen> as many as you like
<krz> well i meant in two terminal windows
<Desync> as far as the future of ubuntu to the consumer/business market, what are they planning to do in regards to integration/support for running certain critical applications (i.e. - Quickbooks with payroll for whatever latest calendar year it may be)? It seems to be the main thing keeping a majority of small business users from making the transition from microsoft. Myself being on of those in that possible customer base for their advanced suppo
<Desync> rt they sell.
<krz> now in one line
<krz> now=not
<wilee-nilee> krz, no
<yeats> krz: nope
<MonkeyDust> Desync  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Desync> thank you
<trism> nedbat: plus there is the overcommit policy: sysctl vm.overcommit_memory; which on my ubuntu system is set to 0, so it makes choices about how much memory it allows you to overcommit
<trism> nedbat: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/vm/overcommit-accounting
<nedbat> trism: if I can read between the lines here: overcommiting means the fork() is alerting the OS that it will eventually need X pages, and if there aren't X pages available, it gets an out of mem error even without copying, but if I change this setting, it will let it continue?
<trism> nedbat: yes you could try setting it to 1 and see what happens
<trism> nedbat: may not work too well
<nedbat> trism: understood (and assumed!) :)
<nedbat> trism: thanks
<krz> why isnt postgres 9.2 available in ubuntu package manager (apt-get)?
<febLey> Where is the panel to set the mouse acceleration?
<wilee-nilee> krz, Think about that question for a momoent.
<krz> wilee-nilee: done
<wilee-nilee> lol
<jman074> Hello everyone
<wilee-nilee> febLey, Might it be mouse & touchpad?
<egolost> anyone having issues having to delete cookies to get into facebook with the 12.04.2 LTS?
<egolost> On both firefox and chrome.
<kostkon> krz, you could have a look at the ubuntu update policy if you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<febLey> wilee-nilee not there anymore =/
<wilee-nilee> febLey, what release?
<febLey> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> and desktop
<Zal> Trying to upgrade a package. "apt-cache policy <package>" shows "Installed: 1.85-001, Candidate 1.85-002", but "apt-get install --reinstall <package>" tries to reinstall 001 instead of upgrading to 002. I've never seen this behavior before, can anyone tell me what might be causing it?
<febLey> sure
<wilee-nilee> febLey, Hmm it's in mine
<febLey> i only have pointer speed and double click
<kostkon> Zal, try cleaning your package cache and then retry, by giving:  sudo apt-get clean
<krz> kostkon: ty
<wilee-nilee> febLey, pointer speed is acceleration I believe it is just very developed I think.
<Zal> kostkon, thanks, same result though, apt-get install uses the older package.
<jman074> so im playing a game online and got to a certain point and a message from adobe popped up asking to allow or deny to save information on my computer. so for some reason i can't click on allow or deny! what do i do
<febLey> wilee-nilee hmm
<kostkon> Zal, are you getting any errors when trying to isntall your updates?  sudo apt-get upgrade
<febLey> seems like this is it
<wilee-nilee> febLey, sorry not very developed
<BluesKaj> krz, look for postresSQL in the software center
<febLey> wilee-nilee but can't i set the mouse sensivity seperate from the acceleration?
<Zal> kostkon, I haven't tried "upgrade" yet, just "install --reinstall". What confuses me is that "install --reinstall" has always upgraded for me in the past, as far as I know.
<Zal> kostkon, that said, this is a new version of ubuntu for me, so apt-get may be acting differently than I expect
<BluesKaj> krz, my mistake , postgresSQL , rather
<wilee-nilee> febLey, Not sure really, not an area I have had to tweak that often.
<kostkon> Zal, maybe there are some dependency problems with that package
<kostkon> Zal, try doing a sudo ap-get update and then try again
<Zal> kostkon, could be, but in my case no attempt is made to install the new package at all. I did "update" a few times already, and "apt-cache policy" does see the newer candidate.
<kostkon> Zal, that's strange yeah
<kostkon> Zal, is the newer version coming from the same repo?
<Zal> kostkon, ok, well thanks for verifying the strangeness :-) Yes, same repo, same priority, later version number.
<kostkon> Zal, official ubuntu repo? then you could try changing your mirror
<jman074>  so im playing a game online and got to a certain point and a message from adobe popped up asking to allow or deny to save information on my computer. so for some reason i can't click on allow or deny! what do i do
<Zal> kostkon, no, this is my own repo, custom package
<danielboston26> jman074:  ive seen that same issue
<kostkon> Zal, oh. then i suppose you need to check again what deps have you set for that package
<danielboston26> appears to be an adobe bug
<jman074> danielboston26 any luck with it
<Zal> kostkon, well, the thing is, those deps are never checked because apt never tries to install it
<danielboston26> jman074:  its happened to me on mac and windows
<abuscus> can you x11 forward mac applications?
<kostkon> Zal, and if they are satisfiable by taking into account the package vers in the repos and in your own repo
<kostkon> Zal, hmm
<Zal> wierd, right?
<danielboston26> jman074:  the only way ive found around it is to change premissions in the adobe preferances
<kostkon> Zal, nevertheless, i believe something is wrong with your pacakge ;)
<danielboston26> jman074:  is there such a thing on linux?
<danielboston26> jman074:  on the mac its in system preferances
<jman074> danielboston26 ive told it to allow but other then that i don't know.
<danielboston26> jman074:  it could be the same on windows it might be a website
<Zal> kostkon, there *is* something wrong with the older package, that's why I rebuilt it and tried to install the new one. Maybe something about that confused debconf/apt. (I've also purged debconf for that package)
<xangua> jman074: so you mean a flash game¿ the inability to check those buttos is a fix that is never gonna be fixed; you can install adobe-flashplugin fron software center wich install a gtk settings manager for flash
<kostkon> Zal, hmm
<danielboston26> jman074:  can you click cancel?
<jman074> danielboston26 i can't click anything
<kostkon> Zal, so both are coming from your own repo
<danielboston26> t only wants to save cookies to your system
<Zal> kostkon, yes
<danielboston26> jman074: if you can get into adobe preferances either allow all or tell it to stop bothering you
<danielboston26> jman074: thats how i fixed it
<Zal> kostkon, and apt-cache policy sees both!
<Zal> definitely losing some beard over this one
<danielboston26> jman074: you can try complaining to adobe but idk how succesful you will be
<danielboston26> jman074:  that bug has been around fore awhil
<kostkon> Zal, try killing the old one :P
<kostkon> Zal, remove it from your repo
<jman074> danielboston26 im looking at my options in there again. theres suppose to be a way you can manually select the allow button but pushin something with tab then hit enter but i don't remember
<danielboston26> jman074: do you know if you have the current vesion of flash?
<kostkon> Zal, oh what am i saying sorry
<Zal> kostkon, hm, that actually worked: removing the package and then running apt-get install got me the new package
<kostkon> Zal, eer i don't know what else to suggest. i havent really setup my own repo, apart from using ppas
<Zal> nutty
<Zal> kostkon, thanks for your help, I'm not sure I understand what's going on, but some progress is better than none :-)
<kostkon> Zal, lol it was simple after all
<kostkon> Zal, indeed
<Zal> yeah, but I need to upgrade in place as well. I'll have to figure out what happened somehow.
<Zal> perhaps if the older package doesn't fail to install then the new one will be used next time.
<kostkon> Zal, probably
<Zal> kostkon, cool, appreciate the conversation/debugging
<BenjaminRH> Hey. I'm having an odd problem with a fresh install of 13.04 on a new laptop.
<kostkon> Zal, no probs :)
<linux_hacks> BenjaminRH: Whats that
<BenjaminRH> When I boot up, Ubuntu skips showing grub at all, and the screen goes black. If I close the lid (to put it to sleep) then wake it up again, everything works fine.
<BenjaminRH> I've got an nvidia discrete card and an integrated intel one, with optimus, which might be a culprit. Bumblebee can't seem to find the card and nothing shows up in additional drivers, but lspci finds it
<holstein> BenjaminRH: i like to call that a "work-around" ;)
<sveinse> What going on with the ubuntu.com website? It soooo slow. All others respond quickly
<linux_hacks> well.. Nvidia card has problem but it shouldn't be problem with Ubuntu atleast
<holstein> BenjaminRH: you'll need to purge whatever PA's to do an constructive support here.. you might prefer to just go with the bumblebee team
<venkat> has anybody tried beaker test automation tool in ubuntu
<BenjaminRH> holstein: PA?
<holstein> BenjaminRH: ppa's
<BenjaminRH> holstein: this is another fresh install, it shouldn't have any
<holstein> BenjaminRH: i didnt know bumblebee was added to the repos, sorry
<BenjaminRH> ah
<BenjaminRH> oh hang on
<BenjaminRH> I take that back. It seems I did add x-swat
<michoo_> hello
<BenjaminRH> Alright. Let me reinstall and try that again
<michoo_> how can i configure my wireless in ubuntu 13.04????
<holstein> BenjaminRH: ppa's arent officiay supported, which is a drag for you since you need those packages likely for the dula GPU
<michoo_> plz help
<holstein> dual*
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> michoo_: ^^
<BenjaminRH> holstein: i have no problem just disabling the second gpu entirely.
<michoo_> yes its wifi
<BenjaminRH> holstein: I have no idea how to do that, though
<holstein> BenjaminRH: sure.. but, you need support for it, AFAIK.. thats the way mine works
<holstein> BenjaminRH: there is not bios switch for mine
<BenjaminRH> holstein: or mine
<arooni-mobile> i just ran the SMART long test; and disk utility reports i have 2179 pending sectors;  i think this is 'bad sectors'.  all other hard drive tests pass.  is this hard drive going to die soon?
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile, How would we know?
<wilee-nilee> alll HD's die eventually it is not as if they inform you.
<michoo_> my /etc/network/interfaces is empty
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile, being backed up is your insurance if it happens.
<wilee-nilee> michoo_, Can you identify the card?
<michoo_> i have pavillion tx2000
<netlar> Interesting, just read this http://blog.projectnibble.org/2010/08/08/how-ubuntus-broken-bluetooth-support-came-to-be/
<wilee-nilee> michoo_, Lok at the link you will notice tons of links, in order t get help here we need exact hardware.
<netlar> Seems to be lots of problems with bluetooth
<michoo_> i wanna try backports but i cant find it for 13.04
<wilee-nilee> michoo_, If you just randomly try to fix this you will most likely not get it done, you have to start with identifying the wireless hardware period.
 * mecool :)
<netlar> Why is Ubuntu not using Bluez 5?
<michoo_> its Broadcom
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | michoo_
<ubottu> michoo_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<michoo_> bcmwl5
<bhearsum> where can i find the list of _actual_ dns servers being used? /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf points at dnsmasq, and /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases is empty on my system...
<bhearsum> as is /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf
<michoo_> broadcom  bcmwl5
<netlar> Maybe they will be including Bluez 5 in 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> michoo_, Take a look at the last bot link, generally this channel does not do everything for you, if you can't do it then you may find someone who will try to help you, but those people can be hard to find at times. ;)
<wilee-nilee> empathy is a scarce commodity
<marlinc> :o the teaser was removed from the Ubuntu website
<wilee-nilee> marlinc, The 4 days until one?
<marlinc> Yup
<wilee-nilee> marlinc, I figured it was stallman was god and shutleworth his child
<trism> netlar: bug 1162781
<ubottu> bug 1162781 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluez package out of date, 5.3 is available" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162781
<marlinc> Lol :P
<wilee-nilee> linus is the holy ghost
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, your modem/router is probly autoseet to your ISP's dns server, and setting it to the google dns might be your best bet if you use network manager to mange your connections
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: right...but how do i see what it _is_ set to?
<bhearsum> i'm trying to help debug an issue with my local network
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, can you access your modem/router settings ?
<netlar> trism: Thanks
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: no - i'm on a corporate network
<bhearsum> and part of what i'm debugging is what the dhcp server is giving me
<anonee> hello folks! is it normal that on GNOME Applications menu if I right-click an item it just opens? just like when i left-click it? and why when I drag any item to the desktop it makes a link there, except for home, I had to make a link using terminal, one last question: is it OK to make a hard link to my home folder on my desktop? or the overlapping will cause problems to some apps?
<wilee-nilee> anonee, What release and what desktop?
<anonee> wilee-nilee its 12.04.2 GNOME Classic 3.4 (fallback mode)
<wilee-nilee> anonee, dconfeditor has the add home..etc
<randomperson3089> Hi there! Funny question, can I install Ubuntu without X at all?
<wilee-nilee> no
<wilee-nilee> as a server yes
<trism> anonee: the right click to mess with items in the Applications menu was removed a while ago, now it is just a regular menu, and you can right click all of those
<wilee-nilee> randomperson3089, There are a ton of light desktops if that is your general goal.
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, so what is your network issue and how does it relate to dns ?
<anonee> trism I've heard the same but for the panel, now I have to <Super>+<Alt>+right-click to modify or delete something, but even this is not working on menu items :(
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: my issue is that i'd like to know what dns servers are actually being used to resolve things
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, check /etc/resolv.conf
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: that points at 127.0.1.1, which is dnsmasq...
<trism> anonee: if you are using the compiz fallback session that's true, compiz can capture that sequence, so it is kind of buggy
<trism> anonee: it works fine with just alt+right click in the metacity session
<BluesKaj> there are no nameservers listed there , bhearsum ?
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: nameserver 127.0.1.1
<trism> anonee: oh sorry I misread that, again the code was removed to modify the menu items at all
<trism> anonee: they are just normal menu items now
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, what about network manager
<k1l_> randomperson3089: do a server install
<trism> anonee: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-panel/commit/?id=c1ab7e84f6478a826a746d5999d95f2fcbe13d4f
<SuperLag> Any of you use do OCR with your Ubuntu installs? if so, what do you use?
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: which part of NetworkManager? the section associated with my current connection has nothing in it
<wilee-nilee> !any | SuperLag
<wilee-nilee> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<anonee> trism i see, so how can i tell where this item is taking its icon from (for example), btw I added a "scripts" item to the right-click menu and I'm dragging an item to the desktop, right-clicking that item to know where it's taking it's icon from, but the script is showing only the icon name but no path, which is useless... any idea?
<anonee> its*
<Anninha> Oi
<Anninha> OIi
<Anninha> Olá
<randomperson3089> Hmm.. there is no X in server install? I thought there was...
<k1l_> randomperson3089: no
<trism> anonee: it will come from the current icon theme if it is just a name, though it can be a bit challenging to find since themes can inherit from each other, so you may need to search through several to find the icon
<yann2> Hi guys! About 10 hours ago there was a big teaser on ubuntu.com about "Two surfaces coming together" or something like that, with an announcement like "4 days left". Now it's just gone? So no announcement? :'(
<anonee> trism I've gone through all the inheritance way but no joy, I'm dealing with a special case, but what about the page link you sent I'm new to this, is it a script that I can use to add back that function?
<p0lym47h> #help
<trism> anonee: no that's just the commit that removed the functionality, it would technically be possible to add it back, but I think it would still be broken for gtk3 so not much use without further work
<trism> anonee: which icon are you looking for?
<anonee> trism it's called minbar it's for prayer times
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: as you can see.... I *did* ask my question.
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, No that was a poll, and off topic.
<wilee-nilee> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: it's not a poll. jesus.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I've never done OCR on a Linux box. I'm wondering what works.
<QnD> hi all - does anyone know a good netstat graphical monitor for gnome...  I need to also log port connections without IPT
<medoo> hey guys , what software should i use to make usb ( ubuntu install )
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, the channel makes th e rules it is pretty straight forward this is support, state a problem if you have one not a drama fest.
<trism> anonee: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/minbar.png is that the icon?
<reisio> medoo: from Windows?
<medoo> windows 7
<reisio> medoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I just did. For the second time. Your rudeness is unbecoming.
<reisio> SuperLag: tesseract, ocrad
<medoo> reisio : from a day ago 2 supporters give me a name of another one !
<QnD> <- did alot of work with tesseract
<SuperLag> reisio: are those just backends, and they require some front end to work, as well?
<SuperLag> QnD: ^^
<kostkon> !unetbootin | medoo
<ubottu> medoo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<medoo> i tried unebootine and say to me BOOTMGR not found
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, top of a OCR ubuntu google search https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<kostkon> medoo, ah
<medoo> is there alternative to unetbootin
<reisio> SuperLag: if they're any good they're backends, yes
<reisio> medoo: think I just gave you one
<medoo> ?
<medoo> i think there's one called onforecorder or something
<reisio> why think when you can query your package manager
<gribouille> hi
<reisio> hi gribouille
<gribouille> I have want to install several ubuntu versions on lvm volumes, do I ahve to create several /boot partitions?
<SuperLag> Oh yeah. Speaking of querying package managers. I see apt-cache search queries both name and description by default. There's also a switch to query name only. Can you query the description only?
<QnD> if u want to PM me I have a ton of info on tesseract,  API and training aswell
<reisio> gribouille: you don't even have to create one
<reisio> gribouille: but why install several
<reisio> SuperLag: if you can't with apt-cache, you no doubt can with some other tool
<gribouille> reisio, because I don't to upgrade in place
<SuperLag> reisio: I'm wasn't aware there were other options.
<gribouille> reisio, do you mean there is no need of /boot partitions?
<medoo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SuperLag> QnD: done.
<wilee-nilee> medoo, What is your goal here?
<reisio> gribouille: in general, yes, no need
<medoo> i wanna a program for USB install ubuntu ( in windows )
<wilee-nilee> medoo, Take a look at pendrivelinux there are several, and be sure to check the sum on the ISO.
<medoo> ?
<reisio> medoo: you've already been given several
<medoo> ??
<wilee-nilee> medoo, a ? means nothing.
<medoo> means what you are talking about
<holstein> medoo: i use unetbootin.. used to use it in windows
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | medoo
<ubottu> medoo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gribouille> reisio, but I recently installed raring, and the installer used lvm, but it created a separate /boot partition
<holstein> medoo: we are talking about suggestions to the question you asked.. pendrivelinux and unetbootin
<SuperLag> holstein: interesting. I thought unetbootin was just a Linux util.
<QnD> superLag ????
<medoo> unerbootin as a made with , give me BOOTMGR not found
<holstein> SuperLag: i used to use it in windows..
<SuperLag> QnD: sent you a PM
<reisio> gribouille: probably just convention for that version
<arc__> hi i have a question when i upgraded i lost all of my packages
<holstein> medoo: i format before each use..
<reisio> arc__: there should be a log in /var/ you can use to get them back
<wilee-nilee> arc__, How did you upgrade?
<euxneks> medoo, also make sure the iso you're using is a liveCD
<holstein> medoo: if the stick is bad, or the iso is bad, the software wont "fix" it
<gribouille> reisio, how do I do If I want to put everything on lvm?
<QnD> ok
<arc__> i use a live usb and the upgrade install
<reisio> manually, no doubt
<SuperLag> reisio: that's going to suck for him. :)
<reisio> yeah, but so will wasting time doing multiple installs, too
<arc__> where in /var/ will the log be
<SuperLag> reisio: agreed
<david_> Hello everyone, quick question: I'm installing Ubuntu on a netbook that has two ssd disks: one with 4GB and another with 8GB. Can I create two logical partitions with the two disks both with mount point on / ?
<wilee-nilee> arc__, I guess there is s option to save your stuff, I am not sure of it myself, are you backed up?
<gribouille> reisio, do you mean choose the volume for / manually?
<arc__> if this help it said in the upgrade unable to restore packages
<medoo> holstein : i'm trying now , thanks for resonable answer...
<localh0st> how can i restore my all repositories to default?
<localh0st> i want to delete all additional ppa's etc
<holstein> !ppapurge | localh0st
<ubottu> localh0st: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<holstein> localh0st: you can just overwrite the sources, but that wont automatcially downgrade packages AFAIK
<wilee-nilee> arc__, So no backups?
<localh0st> yeah, but there is a problem..
<reisio> gribouille: sufficeth to say it can be done
<localh0st> holstein: wilee-nilee http://pastebin.com/77n7SQ6r
<reisio> gribouille: what do you want LVM for? What do you want multiple installs for?
<david_> Can two diferent logical partitions have the same mount point ?
<reisio> david_: sure
<holstein> !ppapurge | localh0st again, this is what i would try to use to purge the ppa that is an issue
<ubottu> localh0st again, this is what i would try to use to purge the ppa that is an issue: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<david_> so if I do that I'll see both partitons as one?
<reisio> david_: no, by default one will mount over the other
<anonee> trism sorry I got disconnected, so any idea about how to downgrade from kernel 3.9 to 3.5 or anything between?
<arc__> no there is no backups
<reisio> david_: and you'll only see the last mounted
<arc__> only xp
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, You running in root or just running the terminal on root?
<reisio> david_: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS#Other_implementations
<Taek> Morning folks.
<reisio> mornin'
<localh0st> teriminal on root wilee-nilee
<localh0st> wilee-nilee: sudo su
<anonee> Taek it's evening here, so peace 24/7
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, cool not a good practice.
<wilee-nilee> especially sudo su
<david_> reisio that is what I want, thanks
<wilee-nilee> use sudo and sudo -i but sudo is all you need
<david_> I want the system to see both disks as one
<Kurlon> Afternoon all.  I'm playing with an old G4 that's hampered by a Rage 128 video card.  The last step to getting it fully working is building a modified version of the mesa-legacy package out of the xorg crach pushers team PPA.
<reisio> david_: lvm could manage it from another direction as well, depends on what you're up to which is best no doubt
<anonee> Taek how to downgrade the linux kernel? I have 3.9 and want anything below maybe 3.5 is fine... dunno
<Kadgjmrtjmwt> ignore this, testin'
<Kurlon> Is there a walkthrough on how to pull down the src package, tweak, and kickoff a build I could check out?
<Taek> anonee: for what purpose?
<holstein> !ppc | Kurlon
<ubottu> Kurlon: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wilee-nilee> arc__, I don't know of any way to get what you missing, which you have not really described, in the circumstances you used, I would suggest though starting a backup schema in general.
<abuscus> gnome-do alternatives?
<Kurlon> Yup, fully aware it's no longer officially supported.  Hence why I'm dabbling under the hood with power tools. :D
<wilee-nilee> abuscus, synapse is nice
<david_> reisio the netbook has two sdd's one with 4gb and another with 8gb and I would like make only one 12gb disk, nothing too fancy
<semen_dickman> Yooooo
<arc__> all my package have gone after upgrade
<anonee> Taek installing vmware player it seems incompatible, also there are some crashes and I wanna check if they could disappear if i downgrade
<holstein> !info kupfer | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (raring), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<semen_dickman> Waaazuppp mugggaz
<holstein> abuscus: ^^
<abuscus> thanks
<reisio> abuscus: http://alternativeto.net/software/launchit/?platform=linux
<holstein> sorry for the accidental highlight anonee
<semen_dickman> Ubottu u sin of s bitch
<reisio> david_: lvm might be more appropriate, do some reading
<anonee> nvm holstein
<david_> reisio thanks !
<anonee> can anyone give me any info about how to downgrade my kernel from 3.9?
<Taek> anonee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257617/how-can-i-upgrade-the-ubuntu-12-04-2-kernel-to-3-5-0-23
<hermatize> anyone want to do a side job installing this on Ubuntu, pm me :: https://code.grnet.gr/projects/flowspy/repository/revisions/9f54980ac91d1540c085c04f3ede44ffa66aa03f/entry/README.txt
<holstein> abuscus: any package manager really.. assuming you have the kernel in your sources you want
<anonee> Taek this is upgrade
<MonkeyDust> anonee  the current kernel is 3.8, how did you get 3.9? if it was a PPA, delete it
<k1l_> anonee: how come you have a 3.9 kernel?
<Taek> anonee: I don't think there is away to do what you want.
<anonee> MonkeyDust how can i delete it? yes it's a PPA, should I just remove the corresponding PPA line? and then? k1l?
<Taek> not without messing some thing up seriously
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<devmedo> i have a problem > i made an usb install ubuntu 13.04 with unetbootin , then when i go to step 3 and select ubuntu inside windows 7 , click continue , laptop reboot and windows starts , i've checked the iso ( it's md5 is correct )
<Taek> anonee: why not try to use VirtualBox by Oracle?
<anonee> really Taek?
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, Can you boot the live cd and take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it?
<anonee> Taek it's slow, I'm currently using it btw, and trying wine but there r some serious language problems, I'm trying to understand more about locales...
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, YOu still trying a wubi or a partitioned install?
<Taek> Well what are you trying to do with said virtual software?
<devmedo> wille-nilee : i made usb install ..... , the live ubuntu is working
<sveinse> I have a laptop with two disks, and win7 lives on sda and ubuntu (12.10) on sdb. Since ubuntu, windows has been installed and overwriten the MBR. I'd like to grub to install MBR on /dev/sdb ONLY. How can I do that within the Ubuntu scheme?
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, So wubi is different than a partitioned install, so we need to isolate your goal here.
<sveinse> I find no reference to which disk(s) to install grub to in /etc/defaults/grub
<tlopez> what is a good software to rip subtitles from DVDs
<devmedo> wilee-nilee : what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> sveinse, actually not a good idea , grub works fine on the mbr of sda , just do sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub
<devmedo> wilee-nilee : ubuntu 13.04 has no wubi
<devmedo> so i made usb
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, A install inside of windows is called a wubi it is just a file in windows and the disc does not install it. A partitioned install is in a partition.
<Sazpaimon> can anyone please confirm if the latest bcmwl drivers support the new 802.11ac cards?
<holstein> Sazpaimon: not without a device in front of me to test with... i would just fire it up and see
<tlopez> what is a good software to rip subtitles from DVDs
<devmedo> wilee-nilee : install inside windows appeard in step 3 in ubuntu install!!
<holstein> !patience | tlopez
<ubottu> tlopez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<sveinse> BluesKaj, I had grub on sda before. But since sdb with Ubuntu is removable, taking the disk away confuses grub on sda and unables me to boot windows.
<MonkeyDust> tlopez  first hit, ogmrip, it's in the repos http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux-dvd-video/how-to-rip-dvd-subtitles-to-srt-in-linux
<Sazpaimon> holstein, I just purchased a new broadcom 11ac adapter for my laptop and am just trying to guage my expectations
<tlopez> MonkeyDust: I need the sub file
<tlopez> not video file
<spillere> i have a bunch of image files named with the danels
<Sazpaimon> I've read that the BCM4360 chip that comes in the newer macbook pros is supported by this driver, but the chip in mine is BCM4352
<holstein> Sazpaimon: sure.. plug it in and try it... and save the reciept.. i have my expecations where they have always been for broadcom.. not very high
<devmedo> !patience | devmedo
<ubottu> devmedo, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, IT can be confusing if you are new user, the wubi setup is basically been put in no support anymore, so we generally try to get people to do a standard install, it is easier to deeal with and more stable.
<spillere> i have a bunch of image files named with the date, as 2013-07-18_19-06-05.jpeg, how can I get all of them and make a video?
<hermatize> anyone want to do a side job installing this on Ubuntu, pm me :: https://code.grnet.gr/projects/flowspy/repository/revisions/9f54980ac91d1540c085c04f3ede44ffa66aa03f/entry/README.txt
<Sazpaimon> the only difference is the 4360 is 3x3 and the BCM4352 is 2x2
<holstein> !broadcom | Sazpaimon
<ubottu> Sazpaimon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MonkeyDust> tlopez  read the blue title, what does it say
<sveinse> I set up sdb to have higher bootpri than sda in BIOS. sdb comes with grub and can load linux and win7 from sda. However sda still needs to use the vanilla win bootloader
<devmedo> wilee-nilee beleive me it's not wubi!!!!!
<wilee-nilee> hermatize, That is considered spam to the channel, and very off topic.
<anonee> Taek they're arabic programs mostly. for example there's one program called Quran searcher it works great on XP and 7, and I wanna make it work here, I'm trying hard to make it work on wine because you know it's gonna be the same system, not a virtual environment, however, I compared vmware to vbox under windows XP and 7 hosts and I have to say vmware is a lot faster, I like vbox's options and flexibility, and the ease of use more than vmware but vmware is stil
<anonee> l better because it's really faster I don't know what they're doing exactly but it's a great work
<Sazpaimon> my biggest concern is that there doesnt appear to be XP drivers for BCM4352, so if it doesn't work, I can't even use ndiswrapper :/
<mjayk> devmedo: I agree with you there is no wubi for 13.04 etc, but just thought could it be possible to upgrade -d a 12.04 wubi install ?
<mjayk> devmedo: just a thought, but you are correct
<MonkeyDust> tlopez  nvm, it's no longer in the repos, just tried
<holstein> Sazpaimon: just try it, friend.. you should be able to load that module on the live CD
<Sazpaimon> holstein, I'll have to build it actually
<BluesKaj> sveinse, then remove the sda disk , then use you live media ubuntu disk or usb stick and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdb , then when you reinsert the the removable drive , do sudo update -grub in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, Right, however you described a install in windows that would be a wubi. What I am trying to do here is disciver exactly what type of install you want that is the jist here, then we can move to installing.
<QnD> the bcm43xx has alot of info on that chipset via BackTrack.  they actually explain it well.  please excuse the distro reference
<wilee-nilee> discover*
<QnD> it is ubuntu based however
<Sazpaimon> bcmwl 6.30.223.30 is staged to be in 13.10, which of course isnt out yet, so i'll need to backport it
<holstein> Sazpaimon: there are live 13.10 iso's i would try as a test for that before doing too much work
<devmedo> mjayk : wubi in 12.04 not working correctly the in-folder iso trick is not working , i mean that i've downloaded also 12.04 LTS iso
<Sazpaimon> looks like it was published into saucy 19 days ago, so I'm guessing a nightly livecd will give me an answer then
<wilee-nilee> mjayk, There is a wubi for 13.04, the both of you are misinformed, and might ask proper questions to get actual help.
<mjayk> wilee-nilee: there is not im sorry
<Sazpaimon> i'll see in a couple weeks, getting it from china so I'll have to wait for it to arrive
<holstein> mjayk: i would do what i would do for *any* upgrade.. make proper backups, and be prepared for failure
<devmedo> wilee-nilee give me the download!
<mjayk> holstein: i dont understand you sorry
<spillere> is there a good way to create video out of images?
<blazemore> spillere: Do you mean like a photo slideshow? Or a fast movie where each image is one frame?
<holstein> mjayk: i thought you were asking if you can upgrade a 12.04 if it is a wubi install? correct?
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/   mjayk look at the bottom link.
<mjayk> holstein: yes so someone thought they installed 13.04 via wubi :), that was my thought
<devmedo> ok , i'll try and answer you
<holstein> mjayk: no matter what answer i read, or get here, from anyone, i would backup my data, on *any* installation of any OS before upgrading
<spillere> blazemore: a time lapse video. i was trying ffmpeg, but iy says its deprecated
<spillere> blazemore: and cant find a command to do it
<holstein> mjayk: the upgrade should work, but you should always have a backup and plan for failure
<mjayk> holstein: sorry i dont see how anything to do with data backing regardless of the installation type relates in any way to my question lol
<wilee-nilee> mjayk, Ubuntu officailly does not support the 13.04 wubi, however they asked for those that would, the user bcbc the only real helper in that app slipped that in for 13.04.
<holstein> mjayk: whats the question? can you upgrade you 12.04 intall? sure.. and you are encouraged to backup, regardless of wubi or not
<sveinse> BluesKaj: I ran grub-install on /dev/sdb and booted into ubuntu. I didn't have to run update-grub to get it to work. Does this imply that update-grub never decides on installing MBR and bootloaders anywhere, it merely updates grub.cfg?
<holstein> mjayk: there will be no "sure, you are guaranteed success with your wubi install of 12.04.. nothind bad will happen"
<sveinse> BluesKaj: So thanks
<mjayk> holstein: the question was - can you upgrade wubi 12.04 to 13.04 , the answer would be yes, no , maybe
<kostkon> spillere, tried this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/photofilmstrip/
<holstein> mjayk: the answer is the same as it it were *any* os.. have backups and do the upgrade
<devmedo> wilee-nilee it gave me " the request not supported "
<blazemore> haha kostkon I was just about to link that
<spillere> kostkon: i only have access to the terminal :)
<kostkon> blazemore, :P
<mjayk> holstein: the answer has nothing to do with backups :)
<holstein> mjayk: "can" is not eh problem.. you are looking for a "this wont break" answer
<blazemore> spillere: ffmpeg will work
<holstein> the*
<Guest22086> is this a good place to get some ubuntu firefox flash player help?
<blazemore> !ask | Guest22086
<ubottu> Guest22086: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> mjayk: it "should" be fine, and no one can guarantee that
<Guest22086> okay lol
<reisio> spillere: way to cross post :p
<mjayk> holstein: the question was related to a user who was on 13.04 and said he installed via wubi, as you can tell the upgrade HAS been performed so backup options are pretty useless
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, I'm not sure how to run it, I tried wubi a couple of years ago as many needed help, buthave not kept up with it.
<kostkon> spillere, apt-cache policy photofilmstrip? what does it say? also check apt-cache policy videoporama
<holstein> mjayk: so, whats the issue with the 13.04 install?
<kostkon> spillere, oh you mean no gui right
<devmedo> wilee-nilee : so there's alternative to wubi?
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, For best help on it though stsrt a thread at the ubuntu forums with wubi in the header and bcbc will drop by your best helper in it.
<devmedo> to make along side windows 7
<spillere> kostkon: yeah, only ssh into terminal :)
<devmedo> wilee-nilee ;  anyforu ms don't help
<reisio> devmedo: yes there is
<devmedo> reisio : plzz what?
<holstein> mjayk: the upgrade obviously worked, and you are trying to see if the upgrade caused the issue? it could have, and not had anything to do with the wubi.. there is not enough information to say
<blazemore> devmedo: The normal Ubuntu installer can resize your Windows partition and install Ubuntu into the newly created free space
<reisio> devmedo: why not just install Ubuntu the normal way?
<devmedo> when i come to step 3 and countinue and reboot and doesn't install!!
<reisio> devmedo: the normal way that happens?
<devmedo> yes
<arc__> i have put it on there http://askubuntu.com/questions/321990/packages-gone-in-upgrade
<devmedo> and i've checked md5
<reisio> that sounds like a fundamental problem with your hardware and the installer, then
<wolftune> so, I'm moving to a new computer, different particular make and model. Is there a reason to do somethign different than copying over my whole /home folder? Are there certain settings I might not want copied over?
<reisio> basically no matter what installation process you use, it all ends up using the same scripts
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, Yes the alongside is standard, however you really want to have a unallocated space first by using the windows partitioner the disk mange to resize windows. But there are limitations on types and amounts of partitions on a single HD, so to get to the matter directly boot the live cd take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it. This is for a standard install not a wubi.
<reisio> devmedo: what happens when you reboot?
<holstein> wolftune: grab it all, and test.. and remove anything that becomes problematic
<wolftune> holstein: so it'll be pretty safe?
<devmedo> i have laptop hp pavilion g6-1151ex , core i5 , 4gb memory , 500gb hd + reisio : the windows starts
<reisio> devmedo: course it does, that OS was installed by a professional who had that specific hardware in mind
<wolftune> Any reason to hesitate like where I know things are different, such as the wireless drivers and vid drivers? Anything in /home touch those?
<reisio> devmedo: so you install Ubuntu, reboot, and only Windows boots?
<holstein> wolftune: it'll be as safe as it is.. the data is yours, so the safeness will be from you and the apps you run
<Pandee> I am trying to install GASP for python, and some of the steps don't show up in my version of ubuntu. Can anyone hint to me where to look for the highlighted steps? http://pastebin.com/tWL7sBfx
<devmedo> no ubuntu doesn't begain install
<wolftune> holstein: I meant not really "safe" but like, avoiding bugginess
<reisio> devmedo: you'll have to be more specific
<devmedo> step 4 is the begain of installtion
<wolftune> like maybe there's advantages to trying to be picky to be clean
<holstein> wolftune: if you have "buginess", remove the config, a new one will spawn, and test
<wolftune> but I'm pretty good, had no bugs before
<saiarcot895> Pandee: for step a, use the Start Menu/Dash and type in Software & Sources
<wolftune> ok, better to do it that way than to try to guess one-by-one as I move things over
<wolftune> thanks
<devmedo> step 3 is the choose of replace windows 7 , instal inside windows 7 , and the third idon't remember
<holstein> wolftune: i would just put them all over, and move out things that are problematic..
<reisio> devmedo: you'll have to be more specific :/
<devmedo> install^
<reisio> devmedo: "it doesn't work" is hard to debug
<Pandee> saiarcot895: the only thing that comes up is the Ubuntu Software Center
<reisio> you've got to say at what point it doesn't work, and how
<saiarcot895> Pandee: what version are you using?
<Pandee> saiarcot895: 12.04
<devmedo> reisio : how more specific??! , i said that when i go step 3 and click countinue , the laptop reboots
<Pandee> saiarcot895: LTS
<devmedo> step 3 i'll gave you an example for it
<reisio> devmedo: try the minimal install image, then
<saiarcot895> Pandee: If you type in Software, you don't get Software Sources?
<devmedo> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/511/u/img/download/desktop-1204-install-4.jpg
<QnD> sorry superlag connection dropped... sent you info in PM and my email if u need any help
<devmedo> no i can't make an original image
<devmedo> it's an example
<Pandee> saiarcot895: no i dont
<devmedo> and it gave me inside not alongside
<reisio> devmedo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wilee-nilee> reisio, If I might interject devmedo has never done this and will need a helper all through this first install, there is a lot of missing underatnding.
<saiarcot895> Pandee: actually, I'll stop you there because in his PPA (https://launchpad.net/~mattva01/+archive/ppa), he doesn't have any software available specifically for 12.04 (Precise)
<wilee-nilee> understanding*
<saiarcot895> Pandee: so even if you add that, you won't get anything
<reisio> wilee-nilee: the channel isn't going anywhere
<devmedo> wilee-nilee : no comment
<saiarcot895> Pandee: you have python-gasp in the repos
<saiarcot895> !info python-gasp | Pandee
<ubottu> Pandee: python-gasp (source: python-gasp): procedural Python graphics library for beginning programmers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1build1 (raring), package size 61 kB, installed size 153 kB
<saiarcot895> Pandee: you can just do "sudo apt-get install python-gasp"
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Right however we have not even seen if this is a oem with 4 primaries to start with, just saying install with this is irresponsible in this context, we know of no backups as of yet.
<Pandee> saiarcot895: okay, i'll give that a try
<wolftune> holstein: what's the best command here? I shouldn't copy over the old stuff via sudo should I? And should I do anything to first remove the existing stuff in /home from the system install?
<starkiller> hello XD
<devmedo> reisio : i'm disappointed from ubuntu linux , i thought that is more easy , i made install from 6 months but by vm....
<Pandee> saiarcot895: It seems that it's installed already - "python-gasp is already the newest version."
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I respect your help of course, but the user is flailing in not understanding good help to begin with a bad situation for them to make sure they still have a working OS.
<Pandee> saiarcot895: But when I try to import it to VIM it says it's not installed
<reisio> it's not irresponsible
<holstein> wolftune: you can use something like rsync.. there is a nice gui.. grsync
<reisio> if you have the time to type up an explicit step-by-step tome of what he should do, by all means do so
<holstein> !info grsync | wolftune
<ubottu> wolftune: grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 635 kB
<reisio> I don't have that kind of time, I am however sitting here
<reisio> and answering questions
<wolftune> holstein: yeah, I'm using the backintime GUI for that, but I don't have it set on the new machine, have never used it to bring things back, but ok, I'll do that
<Pandee> saiarcot895: I'll have to look into vim more. Thanks for your help saiarcot895
<holstein> wolftune: i would just move them, and deal with permissions afterwards, if needed
<holstein> !chown | wolftune
<ubottu> wolftune: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<starkiller> I have  win 7/xubuntu dual boot,, would it hurt to install xubuntu in another partition again for repair purposes ?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I do not do that generally, however you decided to chime in that is great I was just trying to give you some context not passively be aggressive as you are now
<mjayk> starkiller: no shouldn't do
<devmedo> starkiller : how do you made dual boot!!
<holstein> wolftune: backintime probably does a great job and uses rsync as well
<devmedo> starkiller : i'm from yesterday trying to do
<yeats> !dualboot | devmedo
<ubottu> devmedo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<reisio> this is just text, waste of time trying to psychoanalyze it
<QnD> bye all
<devmedo> yeats : nothing helps
<ngomes> questions related to openntp , where to ask ?
<reisio> ngomes: maybe #openbsd
<devmedo> i have a " the request is not supported " in wubi & in live one when i go to this step http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/511/u/img/download/desktop-1204-install-4.jpg and click countine the laptop reboots , and windows starts
<ngomes> reisio, why in openBSD ? Oo
<k1l_> devmedo: dont use wubi
<devmedo> k1l_ : the live one didn't work
<ngomes> gotta go , later
<k1l_> just dont use wubi. it will break either ubuntu or windows. or both. and its very hard to support
<reisio> ngomes: for openntpd?
<ngomes> reisio, yes
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, You most likely have 4 primary partitions already, if you would take a screen shot of goparted on the live cd we can get to what is needed. 4 primary partitions is the limit
<devmedo> k1l_ L here?
<reisio> ngomes: it's basically an OpenBSD project
<devmedo> screen shot how?
<ngomes> reisio, ok , maybe ill ask there gotta go now ,thanks
<reisio> adios
<k1l_> devmedo: what is the disk /partition cheme you got there?
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot | dev
<ubottu> dev: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> Imagebin | devmedo put the iamge here.
<wilee-nilee> !Imagebin | devmedo put the iamge here.
<ubottu> devmedo put the iamge here.: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<devmedo> k1l_ i have 5 disks and with c:/ it is 6 , i made a partition for ubuntu
<devmedo> 5 partition
<k1l_> devmedo: is it windows dynamic disk?
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, Hmm sounds like a uefi setup or now dynamic
<devmedo> yah all dynamic
<k1l_> devmedo: there we have the problem
<devmedo> mm what i do?
<k1l_> devmedo: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/179215/why-cant-i-install-ubuntu-or-wubi-on-a-dynamic-disk-the-request-isnt-suppor
<k1l_> first answer lists the solutions
<devmedo> how to Convert the dynamic disk to basic
<Pandee> saiarcot895: in case you were curious i found software sources. It had to be downloaded first.
<saiarcot895> Pandee: you had to download Software Sources? that's strange
<beni-> hi guys, I'm a software developer, our company sells B2B software. We want to have an online platform, where our customers can log in and get access to the software they purchased, updates (if they are paying the subscription), access to documentation etc. Are there any such applications in the Ubuntu repository?
<devmedo> k1l_ ??
<delinquentme> anyone in here running an ubuntu system as their primary OS ... on a Mac Book Pro along side OSX and windoez?
<saiarcot895> beni-: there's a paid apps section in the Ubuntu Software Center where people can buy apps, and redownload them later if necessary
<delinquentme> Specifically I'm curious as I REALLY love the mac hardware ... but im totally uninterested in OSX for development
<saiarcot895> beni-: it's not a subscription model, though
<devmedo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<devmedo> !alert
<devmedo> !ask
<jdale> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jdale> !ask
<jdale> hm
<jdale> !aptience
<jdale> oh well
<FloodBot1> jdale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> jdale, whats up poindexter
<jdale> nothing much
<saiarcot895> beni-: as to specific applications that do this, I don't know of any
<devmedo> how to Dual Boot Ubuntu 13.04 and Windows 7 *NOT WUBI*
<holstein> !dualboot | devmedo
<ubottu> devmedo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<beni-> saiarcot895: the Software Center is only for Ubuntu-applications, right? So I could not put up binaries for other systems? And can I limit who can access my binaries? We have sales people who sell the application, and once the customer purchases they should get a login to such a software system.
<devmedo> holstein not working!!
<devmedo> i have a " the request is not supported " in wubi & in live one when i go to this step http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/511/u/img/download/desktop-1204-install-4.jpg and click countine the laptop reboots , and windows starts
<holstein> devmedo: you cant get to the links?
<devmedo> not working , imean when i made what was said not working
<k1l_> devmedo: why start over again?
<k1l_> i told you what the problem is
<yeats> devmedo: there are many many web tutorials on this - a quick web search of "dual boot ubuntu and windows" will reveal them
<holstein> devmedo: whats not working? shrinking the partition?
<saiarcot895> beni-: no, you cannot put up binaries for other systems there; the apps will be listed publically on the Ubuntu Software Center, so anyone who pays the price and buys it will have access
<k1l_> the windows dynamic discs are not compatible with anything other than windows
<holstein> k1l_: OH, i see
<devmedo> All : What i do to make it basic!!
<k1l_> so revert that, get a spare disk to install ubuntu and grub onto or keep ubuntu in a vm
<holstein> devmedo: you would nee a basic hardware setup, and you dont have that
<holstein> need*
<devmedo> what i do?
<kostkon> beni-, the info is here:  http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<wachpwnski> can I run a program as a user as an upstart service?
<devmedo> What i DO?
<k1l_> devmedo: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/26829-convert-dynamic-disk-basic-disk.html
<isiah_s> I am looing to run a program that generates an output file. I am concerned that the output file will be too large. I wish to limit how large the file can be to say 95% of available memory. So, if before the program started I had 100Gb unused, I would like to program to be killed once the output file reaches 95Gb. I am looking at ulimit for this, does anyone have a better suggestion?
<devmedo> k1l_ sure??
<beni-> saiarcot895, kostkon: thanks, seems like the Ubuntu Software Center is not really what I'm looking for :-(
<k1l_> devmedo: but talk with the windows support for that windows related problem. that is not a ubuntu support issue
<kostkon> wachpwnski, not yet, but soon http://ifdeflinux.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/upstart-user-sessions-in-ubuntu-raring.html
<devmedo> yea , it's in Ubuntu Install!!
<kostkon> beni-, :/
<k1l_> devmedo: no!
<holstein> devmedo: sure, but its the windows setup that is preventing the installation
<devmedo> I want ubuntu to work along side windows 7
<k1l_> its the windows which ruins the PC for other OS. so its a windows problem.
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, backup windows before you do anything.
<holstein> devmedo: can you access the information about making your hard drive appropriately configured for the dual boot?
<holstein> devmedo: i understand you want to dual boot, but you hardware configuration is not allowing that
<devmedo> how to change it without losing any fies
<devmedo> files
<holstein> devmedo: most setups, you just click that option in the insatller, and it works
<k1l_> devmedo: read the links!
<holstein> devmedo: no one can guarantee that.. that is why "back up your files" is suggested, in case you lose data
<k1l_> devmedo: and make sure you have a backup
<devmedo> k1l_ Idon't have..
<holstein> devmedo: you dont have the link?
<holstein> devmedo: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/26829-convert-dynamic-disk-basic-disk.html here it is again
<devmedo> i don't have backup
<k1l_> devmedo: we are done here. you got that link from me. noo need for further questions
<yeats> devmedo: sounds like you're pretty well out of your depth here - I would suggest doing some research on PC hardware basics, Windows, and Ubuntu before proceeding with this - or find a friend who can help
<holstein> devmedo: you'll want a backup, since *all* hard drives will evenutally fail. its good practice to have a backup or a clone, and know how to restore
<elijah> Hey guys, how would I debug notify-send stop working from time to time? I use it for irssi and notifications just stop showing up after a while, the ding is still happening though, manually sending something to notify-send <argument> on the cli is the closest I can test/debug, no worky.
<saiarcot895> devmedo: or at least have a copy of your important files someplace else
<devmedo> wtf 5 who would answer hhhhhhh
<holstein> devmedo: you have a special hardware case, friend.. that prevents an easy solution from the ubuntu installer to work without preperation
<devmedo> if i make wubi in 12.04 it'll work?
<k1l_> devmedo: no
<k1l_> no with that harddisk setup
<devmedo> :/
<holstein> devmedo: your hard drive has restrictions
<k1l_> its that windows dynamic harddisc setup which doesnt allow any other OS than windows
<devmedo> k1l_ fu** win
<k1l_> devmedo: so scroll back up and read the link i gave you how to convert that setup to a basic setup. or stick to win-only
<holstein> !language | devmedo
<ubottu> devmedo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<devmedo> i made ** :)
<holstein> devmedo: if you dont want windows, wipe the drive, and install linux only
<devmedo> is there a way to make wireless work in vm
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, the helpers here work within a do no harm context, consequently we have to stop at some point so you don't harm yourself.
<kwok> hi
<yeats> devmedo: the vm will use the host's network connection
<holstein> devmedo: the networking passes through in vm
<kwok> are andriod phone easy to hack
<holstein> !ot | kwok
<ubottu> kwok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kostkon> kwok, wrong channel
<k1l_> devmedo: no need for wirdeless in a wm. it uses the network from that base system
<devmedo> vm makes Wireless TO Lan , no i need wireless
<kwok> but andriod uses the same kernel
<kwok> right
<wilee-nilee> kwok, There are 3 android channels
<kwok> linux
<k1l_> devmedo: please get the facts right
<holstein> devmedo: as several people stated, the networking passes through in VM. from the host to the guiest
<holstein> guest*
<k1l_> !alis > kwok
<ubottu> kwok, please see my private message
<devmedo> holstein : ??
<k1l_> devmedo: you dont need wireless in a vm
<devmedo> wilee-nilee: yah no harmfull :"devmedo: please get the facts right "
<holstein> devmedo: you are asking if you can have wireless in virtualization, and the answer, as stated is, you pass the networking of the host OS to the guest
<devmedo> holstein : how ?
<holstein> devmedo: i use virtualbox, and i use the GUI menu for "networking" to pass the networking connection of the host to the guest
<wilee-nilee> devmedo, That does not harm, I will just put you back in ignore where you belong.
<devmedo> wilee-nilee : yah please , i will see a good supporter like "holstein" help me
<holstein> devmedo: please stay on topic, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic.. thanks
<devmedo> holstein : mm , i'll download it it and see
<isiah_s> demedo: if you want to attach a VM to network interface it will depend on what virtualization manager you use. I use libivrt a great deal and what the guides recommend is you create what is called a virtual bridge. To the outside world the VM will have its own ip and mac address making it effectively as real as any stand-alone physical computer.
<m_tadeu> I'm having trought setting distcc to work...it's not finding other hosts. does anyone know why?
<devmedo> holstein: does i said  no harmfull ? no , wilee-nilee....
<holstein> devmedo: you are welcome to review the /topic ..thanks for your patience and consideration of the guideline and other volunteers
<isiah_s> devmedo: for example I am on a VM right now running on a computer that is connected over wireless. This chat client is running that way.
<daurnimator> How can one publish a  package compiled with different flags?
<devmedo> isiah_s : i know but ubuntu gets it with a virtual lan , no i need a real wifi
<holstein> devmedo: you need a network connection, and you can get that.. you can get a "real" IP with the bridged connection
<devmedo> shortly i want to try my wifi to see it can be hacked or not
<holstein> devmedo: try a security channel for that, please
<devmedo> nono , the topic here is not the hacking
<devmedo> the topic about making guest os ( ubuntu ) recives wifi
<holstein> daurnimator: what do you mean by "publish" ?
<isiah_s> I dont suppose anyone knows how to set the physical memory ouse by a process that is run by root? I am a little stuck on this one
<holstein> devmedo: recieves networking*
<holstein> devmedo: you can always run the distro from a live CD or USB stick
<devmedo> not understanding , i mean when i connect to ubuntu the shown in ubuntu is lan not wifi
<daurnimator> holstein: as in have in a ppa/eventually get into main repos
<devmedo> holstein : as we said i have problem with hardware confing
<holstein> daurnimator: create a PPA, but i would go upstream to debian to get it in the repos
<devmedo> so ican't make ubuntu in my computer along side
<holstein> devmedo: you dont need to. you can install to a USB stick, or run the distro live from USB
<daurnimator> holstein: what I'm really asking is: theres a program currently in the repos; but I (+ my users) need it with a different set of compile time flags; would it be against the rules to have 2 variants of the one program in the official repos?
<devmedo> holstein : i'm taking myself to don't make harmfull words hhhhhh , in live one when i go to this step http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/511/u/img/download/desktop-1204-install-4.jpg and click countine the laptop reboots , and windows starts
<k1l_> devmedo: we had that part, didnt we?#
<holstein> daurnimator: not sure.. i would ask in a dev channel.. i think as long as the names are different for the PPA, it should work and you can test
<OerHeks> devmedo, sounds like a flaky download, did you check the iso?
<devmedo> yah i checked md5
<holstein> devmedo: *dont* *install* the os.. just use it live
<devmedo> holstein : can i use it live with installing some programes?
<k1l_> OerHeks: its his windows dynamic disks that are not comaptible
<holstein> devmedo: or, use a different destination to install, such as a USB drive or USB stick
<holstein> devmedo: yes
<devmedo> i tried DVD and USB
<holstein> devmedo: you can install into the live session, or create persistence, or install to USB or a USB hard drive
<k1l_> devmedo: not installing!
<OerHeks> ah, maybe windows is in Fastboot. or dynamic disk, that could be it, k1l_
<k1l_> devmedo: you cant use your harddisks as long as they are dynamic windows things
<holstein> but, as was suggested, you could install to a USB stick or another drive
<k1l_> devmedo: that was explained 10 times now to you. stop asking that again
<anonee> hello everyone
<devmedo> k1l_ firstly i didn't ask , i asked how to make wifi in guest os in vm
<devmedo> see the history
<k1l_> devmedo: no, you did ask again.
<devmedo> ( when i was told )
<holstein> devmedo: you dont do that.. you dont "make wifi in guest" in vm.. you just share the networking of the host OS
<holstein> devmedo: you dont have to install the OS in VM or on the machine.. you can just run it live.. *not* installing *anything*
<devmedo> how to make wifi work " not virtual lan "
<wachpwnski> kostkon: what is a good way I can start a process as a specified user on boot? cron?
<Phoenix1969> aloha....   got a Q:   Ububtu 13.01 just installed.. When I choose to boot ubuntu on the bios, I get this: http://i.imgur.com/b7yVmlP.jpg
<devmedo> holstein : it's so slow in live
<anonee> devmedo just right-click the USB devices icon in vbox guest window and the wifi will go to the guest
<holstein> devmedo: you dont, friend.. that *is* your network. you bridge the connect and get a real IP
<OerHeks> devmedo, if your host is using Wifi, your "virtual lan" uses that wifi too.
<guntbert> devmedo: virtualization software doesn't present "real hardware" to the guest, I know of non that would present a wireless interface
<k1l_> devmedo: either you make the suggested solutions or you keep it live without installing
<holstein> devmedo: if you want to do penetration testing, you'll want a native solution.. such as the live CD.. or a specific live penetration testing OS
<holstein> devmedo: you can do a lot of testing on your network from inside VM with a real network IP.. from a live CD.. which is a known compromise in speed
<devmedo> i'll try live cd , thank you
<holstein> devmedo: try a live CD for a penetration OS if thats what you want... kali linux or whatever.. that is not supported here
<devmedo> holstein : what do you mean?
<anonee> kl1 can you please explain this to me? remember the icon I tried everything to change, it finally changed by itself after 3 or 4 reboots, how can you explain that? is there an icon cash for ubuntu just like in windows? and why does all other icons refresh immediately like for example when I installed faenza icon pack or manually change an icon... any ideas?
<holstein> devmedo: just what i said, friend
<devmedo> i'll install aircrack-ng
<holstein> devmedo: its an if statement, so if the if statement applies to you, check it out
<holstein> devmedo: this is not a penetration testing support channel or OS..
<wachpwnski> what is a good pastebin cli tool?
<devmedo> holstein : can i install software in live cd ?
<wachpwnski> i remember wgetpaste or something
<tga2> greetings
<Pici> wachpwnski: pastebinit
<guntbert> !pastebinit | wachpwnski
<ubottu> wachpwnski: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<isiah_s> sorry why exactly are you using a wifi cracking password tool?
<wachpwnski> isiah_s: probably research?
<tga2> I am having trouble getting an Atheros AR9462 wifi working in 13.04
<k1l_> isiah_s: to test "his" wifi. but its not supported in here anyways
<tga2> does anyone have any suggestions of things to try?
<holstein> devmedo: as i said, yes.. you can install software into the live enviroment
<tga2> it starts connecting to the network and then just disconnects
<isiah_s> tga2: was it working at any given point?
<tga2> isiah_s, first time booting ubuntu on this laptop, a Samsung 5 series
<holstein> devmedo: try not to ask the same questions over.. if you need to, refer back to the channel history
<tga2> I did try some of the module options I found on forums, but no magical solution
<devmedo> holstein : ok...
<isiah_s> tga2: ok, if you run it over ethernet does it function?
<guntbert> devmedo: if you want to install software and keep it a USB (with persistence) is the solution
<tga2> isiah_s, I´m on ethernet now, how does that help with wifi
<tga2> isiah_s, ethernet is a rtl, works fine
<devmedo> what?
<tga2> wifi is an Atheros AR9462, not so happy
<VitaoDoidao> people, anybody know any alternative for vyzex and battery 3 ? i need to make use of my akai mpd26 on my linux. may anobody help me, please?
<devmedo> i'll try live cd
<isiah_s> tga2: I want to make sure your conenction itself is fine. I am trying to isolate the problem down
<tga2> oh, ok
<anonee> lol
<holstein> devmedo: are you having trouble understanding the term "persistence" ? it allows changes made to your live environment "persist"
<tga2> connection is fine, the card works, sees the networks, but when I try to connect to wpa2 it does things for a while then stops
<isiah_s> tga2: can you ping your local host? in the command like type ping 127.0.0.1
<tga2> yeah, like I said, I`m on ethernet now
<holstein> devmedo: if you install into the live CD or usb, and reboot, those chages are gone.. persistence would make thos changes persist
<netlar> When you do the ! with a word ubottu comes up?
<daniele> logout
<k1l_> !bot > netlar
<ubottu> netlar, please see my private message
<devmedo> holstein: i don't want it persistence
<isiah_s> tga2: create a second ifcfg for wifi
<guntbert> devmedo: do as you please - but when using a live CD (as opposed to a live USB with persistence) you will have to install/configure the software every time you boot
<devmedo> ok
<holstein> devmedo: then, as it is also an if statement, if you dont want it, dont use it
<anonee> k1l_ sorry if i bothered you
<devmedo> ok thank you all , i'll try
<devmedo> bye
<tga2> isiah_s, it´s all default network manager now
<isiah_s> tga2: I always end up removing network manager. Let me see if I can find a step-by-step guide on setting up a second ifcfg for wifi
<suigeneris> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l_> Phoenix1969: there is something wrong with your wubi install
<guntbert> !askthebot > suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris, please see my private message
<k1l_> Phoenix1969: but wubi is hard to support. i dont know if anyone knows an answer to this but in general we recommend to make a native intsall
<tga2> hmm, how do I get some logs out of networkmanager?
<tga2> it just tries the network for a while then gives up, it would be useful to know what it's doing
<Phoenix1969> agreed...trying a desktop extraction install...
<anonee> k1l_ but i'm curious, why did it take as much reboots.. it doesn't matter anyway if the answer is difficult for me, thank you all anyway.
<suigeneris> guntbert: I thought we were allowed to do that
<ikonia> Phoenix1969: look if that file is actually there, I suspect it's not
<ikonia> looking at the error code
<g3org3s> hey all, how do i remove the camera drivers/disable it for good on ubuntu? it autoinstalled when i was setting up ubuntu
<reisio> g3org3s: could blacklist the module/s
<reisio> g3org3s: lsmod, probably has 'uvc' in its name
<Phoenix1969> it was not there, correct....doing another install
<MichaelP> when Mir is shiped with the next release. How is it going to be with ati proprietary drivers ?
<blazemore> Hi g3org3s - Can you please paste the result of running the command "lsmod" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and then give me the URL? Thanks
<reisio> MichaelP: let me find my crystal ball
<guntbert> suigeneris: we usually only invoke ubottu to specific onformation to a person, if we want to investigate and try things we do it in a private message with her
<blazemore> MichaelP: Are AMD writing drivers for mir?
<g3org3s> reisio it has uvcvideo on 3 lines. how can i blacklist it ?
<k1l_> MichaelP: lets fokus on existing issues in here. #ubuntu-mir or #ubuntu+1 for that topic would be better :)
<reisio> g3org3s: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<reisio> g3org3s: blacklist modulenamehere
<MichaelP> blazemore: don't know thats why i was wondering if proprietary drivers was going to work with it.
<OerHeks> MichaelP, next release is shipped with xMir, the transit version to Mir
<joshu> ikonia hi again
<mjayk> OerHeks: is that for sure ?
<zorael> What's the CLI tool with which you add/remove loopback dev nodes?
<ikonia> joshu: hello
<suigeneris> why is apt-get ignoring the ppa?
<OerHeks> mjayk, see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/27/mir-plans-in-13-10/
<reisio> zorael: mount?
<k1l_> suigeneris: did you set it up proberly?
<guntbert> suigeneris: did you   sudo apt-get update   afterwards?
<zorael> reisio: No, I mean adding dev nodes if there aren't enough /dev/loop*, or assigning a block file to such a node
<tga2> so it looks like my card authenticates with the router, then goes 'authenticating by local choice' right away
 * tga2 digs some more
<reisio> zorael: sounds like udev magick
<suigeneris> guntbert: update is ignoring it
<suigeneris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<suigeneris> I'm doing this
<g3org3s> reisio i have: 1)videobuf2-core  used by uvcvideo,videobuf2_core, 2)videobuf2_vmalloc used by uvcvideo, 3) videodev used by uvcvideo,videobuf2_core ... which one to blacklist ?
<reisio> g3org3s: uvcvideo alone would probably manage it
<zorael> reisio: Found it; losetup
<reisio> zorael: ah, gj
<g3org3s> reisio but i have no module called uvcvideo :s
<guntbert> suigeneris: !pastebin the output of   sudo apt-get update   please
<nightdrever> Hi, I have windows 7 and ubuntu duel boot, http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=14555    id like to reinstall windows without affecting ubuntu (and if possible move ubuntu to start of drive) is it possible if so how?
<urmysony> Hi Guys
<urmysony> m running ubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> urmysony: #ubuntu+1 channel please
<reisio> hi
<joshu> ikonia the lubuntu option you mentioned earlier today. wasn't clear on how and if possible I would be able to 1) update the OS remotely as if it was a "firmware image" and 2) how I would be able to update/ push or pull configuration changes
<reisio> g3org3s: try it
<reisio> nightdrever: yes
<urmysony> @inkonia Thanks
<ikonia> nightdrever: you can't move ubuntu to the start - windows wants to be the first partition for it's 200mb private partition, and it will need the boot sector re-installing
<reisio> nightdrever: playing with partitions is not 100% safe, though, so you should make a backup first
<k1l_> suigeneris: can you show the whole output from the terminal in a pastebin?
<suigeneris> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5891935/
<suigeneris> k1l_ too
<nightdrever> ok how do i delete windows and reinstall then without effecting ubuntu?
<g3org3s> reisio blacklist command not found
<k1l_> suigeneris: with the commands you added the ppa
<ikonia> joshu: ok, so as an "image" it's not going to happen unless you netboot it, and configuration managing is up to you, sync configuration files, use a configuration tool like puppet etc, many options
<reisio> g3org3s: it's a line you put into the file I mentioned
<reisio> g3org3s: then reboot
<celroc> ikonia: I'm not sure, but I don't think Windows needs the first partition, actually.  On my machine, it's the second or third partition
<suigeneris> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<k1l_> suigeneris: "Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release"
<g3org3s> reisio ah sry will do that thanks ^^
<k1l_> there it is
<ikonia> celroc: it makes a temporary small 200mb partition, that it likes to be the first partition on the primary disk
<suigeneris> k1l_: but boot-repair is being ignored
<guntbert> k1l_: he was talking about the next one, which is indeed "Ign"
<k1l_> suigeneris: it doesnt name the PPA by its own
<suigeneris> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<suigeneris> k1l_:
<celroc> ikonia: Huh.  I've had Windows installed on my second partition for quite a while now without any problems that I remember
<ikonia> celroc: the actual install can be anywhere
<joshu> ikonia ok so updating the OS would either have to be via say a USB stick which replaces the current OS install, or via the OS's own updating mechanism
<OerHeks> suigeneris, no bootrepair in that PPA >>> https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair  and lucid desktop is EOL
<k1l_> suigeneris: what does "sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair" give you?
<ikonia> joshu: basically using the OS update tool, from a repository of some sort, yes
<k1l_> OerHeks: ah well, didnt think of that easy one
<celroc> ikonia: Right, but I think I've had a Linux partition already set up as my first partition when I installed Windows, and it didn't seem to have a problem
<suigeneris> k1l_: Couldn't find package boot-repair
<ikonia> celroc: there are ways around it, but it does not like the 200mb partition not being the first partition
<suigeneris> OerHeks: I'm tryying to re-install grub
<k1l_> suigeneris: see OerHeks lucid is out of support for the desktop and the PPA doesnt have any package for lucis
<celroc> ikonia: Hmm, Ok.  I'm sorry, I'll stop bothering you about it
<ikonia> celroc: no need for sorry
<suigeneris> oh that's why
<ikonia> celroc: valid comments
<celroc> ikonia: ;-)  Thanks
<k1l_> suigeneris: if that is a dektop you really should considering going to a supported release
<tga2> [ 1782.584391] wlan0: deauthenticating from <router> by local choice (reason=3)
<celroc> ikonia: If it's any help, I think I had to (re?)install Windows 7 a while back.  All I really did was format the previous NTFS (WinXP) partition and tell it to install.  It worked without a hitch as far as I can tell
<tga2> it looks like my card connects to the router and actually works for a bit, then just deauthenticates
<joshu> ikonia the thin client project as I explained earlier..you seem very knowledgable about Ubuntu. Is it something you're capable of doing?
<ikonia> celroc: I don't know how that will make / have an impact
<tga2> any hints on how to fix this?
<ikonia> joshu: errr with effort yes, but I'd look at other options too such as netbooting the OS with local persistance for example, which really would be a thin client, lots of options with pros/cons
<celroc> ikonia: I don't remember any real issue with the partitions (I think I already had my Linux partitions set up, unless I'm mistaken).  It didn't seem to throw any errors/problems that I can remember
<joshu> ikonia is this something we could discuss more in private with compensation of course?
<ikonia> joshu: I think you've not %100 thought out your approach and missed a few things which would need to be addressed then it will narrow down your options a bit more, and move forward from there
<suigeneris> k1l_: I'm on 13.04 and trying to re-install grub because I lost it
<ikonia> joshu: I'll discuss it a bit more in private sure, but I'm not looking for money
<ikonia> celroc: where did it put the 200mb partition
<k1l_> suigeneris: your system says its lucid
<k1l_> or is it an old stick/cd you are using?
<celroc> ikonia: Um.... I really don't remember if it even prompted me about it.  Although, now I'm wondering if my memory is wrong and if I did have to give my first partition the temporary axe....
<suigeneris> k1l_: I'm on livecd
<ikonia> celroc: it has to have one......
<joshu> ikonia what is more convenient for you, PM, Skype or something else?
<celroc> ikonia: I must be mistaken, then.  Or my memory is wrong
<thufir> I installed xubuntu-desktop   --- how do I get to a GUI desktop now?  I have a text console only.
<ikonia> joshu: do you want to talk "now" ?
<reisio> thufir: reboot?
<ikonia> celroc: who knows
<joshu> if possible
<thufir> reisio: I did
<reisio> thufir: service lightdm start ?
<guntbert> suigeneris: in that case the best approach would be to download a Boot repair ISO and boot from that
<k1l_> suigeneris: no bootrepais for lucid. but you can use the "oldfashioned" methods: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thufir> reisio: ahhh, forgot about lightdm.
<ikonia> joshu: pm me and we can have a short chat, then work out if any more is needed
<cipherboy> Hey, so I think this should be obvious to me, but it isn't... Say I set a custom PATH in a bashrc script. I can then run commands from that new path, say they are located in ~/bin. which <command only in ~/bin> returns nothing. How do I change that?
<thufir> xubuntu-desktop is xfce?
<reisio> thufir: yes
<thufir> thnaks
<reisio> cipherboy: change what?
<thufir> I have an older monitor and need to do something weird, I think, with creating a file /etc/X/...(?) to set the resolution.
<thufir> before I can use xfce or other GUI desktop interface
<reisio> thufir: try without first
<cipherboy> reisio: change it such that the which command searches my full custom path, not just the system global ones.
<tga2> tried power management too, no dice
<reisio> cipherboy: are you asking how to set a custom PATH?
<thufir> reisio: ok, thanks.  my old computer broke somehow, so it's a new computer with the same monitor.
<reisio> seemed like you already had that bit figured...
<suigeneris> is 10.10 EOL yet?
<wilee-nilee> suigeneris, Yes
<cipherboy> reisio: No, no, I have the custom path, lol, and programs run. The problem is the which command doesn't actually search my custom path.
<BluesKaj> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<reisio> cipherboy: which command?
<cipherboy> reisio: Here:
<guntbert> reisio: `which` :-)
<reisio> guntbert: `type` :p
<wilee-nilee> !eol | suigeneris Read if you plan to upgrade
<ubottu> suigeneris Read if you plan to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cipherboy> revagomes: http://pastebin.com/zTepq2rv
<cipherboy> reisio, not revagomes, sorry.
<k1l_> suigeneris: 12.04 is the last one you can get
<celroc> cipherboy: I haven't really used the Which command much, but it looks like you might want to set the PATH variable in your shell as well
<eedfwchris> Hey guys… why would this UFW rule not allow incoming ssh connections on 22 (eth1 is public)? http://pastie.org/private/mm7cfnu0dwoxtge2gzynzg
<cipherboy> celroc: meaning? env lists the modified PATH.
<celroc> cipherboy: Oh.  Well, I see you've already done that.
<cipherboy> However, the `which` command, isn't detecting it, causing scripts to break occasionally.
<trism> cipherboy: do you actually have ~/local/bin in the path, or the full path?
<cipherboy> No, full /home/cipherboy/local/bin
<trism> cipherboy: I notice if it is using the ~ character bash can find it but which can't
<trism> cipherboy: oh don't know then, it is working fine here
<cipherboy> trism: Odd. echo $PATH listed it, restarted lightdm and it worked.
<celroc> cipherboy: Hmm.... maybe it's one of those things where the user needs to log out of that session for the change to take effect?
<cipherboy> celroc: Usually doesn't work like that... First time I have put things in home directory, but usually when I add other paths it works.  Must have been a glitch.
<Jordan_U> cipherboy: Is the path you were trying to add /home/cipherboy/local/bin or /home/cipherboy/bin?
<cipherboy> Jordan_U: local one.
<Jordan_U> cipherboy: When you first joined your example was ~/bin/, and Ubuntu's .profile is configured to add ~/bin/ to $PATH at login (and only at login) if it exists, so if you created ~/bin/ then logged out and back in again it would make sense for binaries in ~/bin/ to now be found.
<cipherboy> Jordan_U: Ah, sorry, whoops.
<cipherboy> ~/bin was added earlier and works, but ~/local/bin wasn't working for whatever reason.
<thufir> I had to boot into safemode (root) after installing lightdm.  can I remove lightdm from safemode?
<Jordan_U> thufir: Yes, just "apt-get remove lightdm". lightdm is installed by default though, why were you needing to install it in the first place?
<thufir> Jordan_U: to get xubuntu-desktop to work.  after I get a graphical login screen I put in my password but get kicked out the graphical login again.  From past experience with this monitor, I need to make some setting in /etc/X/... to set the resolution (low) I think.  (it's a new computer)
<thufir> I can't remove lightdm from safemode because the filesystem isn't read/write.  how can I get a root console with read/write to the filesystem?
<thufir> I'm in safemode
<explodes> thufir: Boot Live CD and go into Rescue Mode
<explodes> Fill out the basics and then hit escape
<explodes> Choose "find hard disks" and "find disk drives"
<explodes> then choose "Open shell"
<thufir> explodes: I don't have a live cd, I have a thumb drive with 13.04 server version.
<explodes> that works
<explodes> I literally did this 2 hours ago
<explodes> w/ 13.04 server
<explodes> boot onto that
<explodes> and follow what I said. You'll get a shell w/ root
<thufir> but I want to boot into the system I installed to remove lightdm.
<explodes> you can from the shell
<thufir> I looked at the grub entries in rescuemode but wasn't sure how to get to text mode
<explodes> Go into rescue mode
<explodes> and follow what I said
<explodes> I literally did this 2 hours ago
<thufir> let me ask in a different way.  in rescue mode there's an option to edit grub.  how can I edit grub from rescue mode so that it boots to console?
<explodes> thufir: Oh; No idea
<thufir> explodes: that won't let me install/remove software, because it will be the usb stick which is effected, not the hard drive.
<Jordan_U> thufir: Just "mount -o remount,rw /" to get the root filesystem writeable.
<thufir> Jordan_U: :)   thanks
<Jordan_U> thufir: You're welcome.
<fernando> hello
<Guest8067> holaaa
<FfoO> Good evening.
<shambat> trying to setup a gentoo guest os on my Ubuntu Server 12.04 by issuing this command: http://dpaste.com/1310930/ I get the following result: http://dpaste.com/1310936/ How do I connect to the guest os? I do not have X on my server.
<Zouavman> sups I need helps
<Dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zouavman> Can I prease has helps for a (probably real easy) issue?
<Zouavman> Okay cool
<Zouavman> I'm on Xubuntu, trying to install Minecraft on a brand new macheen
<Zouavman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<Zouavman> But I get stuck at the following site simply because I have no idea how to install the damn installer in the first place :/
<kmyst> anybody know about routing different networks?
<Zouavman> https://launchpad.net/~minecraft-installer-peeps/+archive/minecraft-installer
<Dr_willis> install the installer? Download make it executable  and run it?
<Zouavman> Dr_willis, That's the link I'm looking for on launchpad
<Dr_willis> oh its a pps.
<Dr_willis> ppa
<Zouavman> I just don't get it, you'd think the download link would be obvious, yeah?
<Dr_willis> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:minecraft-installer-peeps/minecraft-installer to your system's Software Sources. (Read about installing)
<Zouavman> Dr_willis, would you say that's a pretty dumb idea since the thing is not trusted yeah?
<Dr_willis>  You add the 'ppa' to your systems list of sources. then use the package manager tools to install what you want from the ppa
<Dr_willis> Zouavman,   ppa's are used all the time. they are by definition not officially supported here.
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Zouavman> Hmmm so what command should I type in the command emulator thing?
<Dr_willis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<emx> how do i make a service to be started during boot?
<Dr_willis> using the name the site says
<Zouavman> Thanks, I'll try this! :)
<Dr_willis> ppa:minecraft-installer-peeps/minecraft-installer
<Dr_willis> its documented at that url :) in the guide/tooltip thing
<Dr_willis> then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get install minecraft-installer
<Dr_willis> then you run minecraft-installer
<Zouavman> K I just did the first one sudo add-apt-repository ppa:...., what next?
<Zouavman> Dr_willis, thanks btw for all yer help dawg
<Dr_willis> look at the commands i gave above...
<Dr_willis> update, upgrade, install, run the thang
<Zouavman> oh cool, just "sudo apt-get update" works?
<Zouavman> Thanks
<Zouavman> I shall try
<Zouavman> Dr_willis: It works! Thanks a ton for your help
<Zouavman> I don't know if you're a real doctor, but damn it if you done healed my problem
<Zouavman> Muchas
<Zouavman> And much love
<Zouavman> Peace :)
<RxDx> I upgraded my GnomeShell, using ppa, on my Ubuntu 13.04 and now my lock screen just freezes (I can unlock it by typing password, but it does not appear on screen)
<axexandru>  [00:32] [axexandru(+i)] [3:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)] [Act: 1]
<axexandru>  [00:32] [axexandru(+i)] [3:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)] [Act: 1]
<k1l_> RxDx: well, best way is to talk to the PPA maintainers
<assadsdfsd> can anyone give me an idea of what this error means? EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode
<assadsdfsd> is refering to the hard drive or ram?
<saintcajetan> Alright pretty much I want to be able to have access to the software I had paid for in the ubuntu store, what is the website where I can retrieve my password if I lost the account?
<Dr_willis> sounds like some sort of filesystem curruption on sda1
<saintcajetan> I dont think its the same as the ubuntu forum, not sure because there was several different things.
<Dr_willis> assadsdfsd,  id be fscking that filesystem to see if any errors get corrected
<saintcajetan> There was Ubuntu one and who knows what else I signed up for >.<
<assadsdfsd> Dr_willis: well its a fresh install of the OS, disk ulity shows the drive to be perfect health, maybe the (ssd) is bad?
<Dr_willis> assadsdfsd,  that dosent mean the filesystem does not have some curruption.
<Dr_willis> Disk can be good.. fs has issues.
<Dr_willis> fsck it and see.
<assadsdfsd> Dr_willis: fsck? how to I do that? command?
<wilee-nilee> saintcajetan, Might ask at #ubuntuone
<Dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<assadsdfsd> Just run "fsck" naked in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> you do NOT fsck a filesystem thats in use/mounted read/write - i always use a live-cd for fscking my system.
<assadsdfsd> Okay, i'll run a live usb, can you give me the full command to use?
<g3org3s> anyone knows how can i exit nano on french keyboard ?
<Dr_willis> ctrl-x or ctrl-o  would be my guess
<euxneks> what is the default window decorator for unity?
<Dr_willis> should show the keycoded at the bottom
<Dr_willis> euxneks,  that would be the gtk-decorator i belve.  since theres only like 2 decorators for compiz to use.
<g3org3s> Dr_willis lol thanks its writeen ^X .... confusing
<Dr_willis> or do you mean what THEME is it using
<euxneks> Dr_willis, thanks
<Dr_willis> g3kk3r,  ^ = control key
<euxneks> no I want to make a theme
<Dr_willis> one of the many reasons i feel nano should be replaced
<Dr_willis> euxneks,  so i dont get what you are asking then.
<euxneks> Dr_willis, you answered my question :) I want to make a theme for window decorations and I needed to know what the default window decorator was for unity and ubuntu
<Dr_willis> its for COMPIZ
<euxneks> oh, really?
<euxneks> oh that's awesome
<Dr_willis> compiz uses the gtk-decorator  , theres also emerald and the qt-decorator i recall.
<Dr_willis> but the gtk-decorator uses gtk themes
<med> hello
<JohnathonDoe> Hey
<zipper> Running Kubuntu and wondering what this means: Bell in session 'Shell'
<zipper> I searched around and discovered that it's a KDE specific notification
<saintcajetan> wilee-nilee, thanks lets see if they can help >.<
<JohnathonDoe> It's most likely a Konsole notification.
<Raydiation> hi, is there a way to circumvent that enter when using sudo add-apt-repository
<Raydiation> i need it for a script
<Pricey> Raydiation: include '-y'
<Raydiation> thanks
<Pricey> Raydiation: man add-apt-repository
<Raydiation> Pricey: not on ubuntu
<Raydiation> its for travis-ci
<wilee-nilee> ad134, You can't use the hybrid hibernate in windows and access it from ubuntu period.
<Pricey> Raydiation: no man?
<dinnah> i hav ma desk top scren conected 2 ma laptop....but i js switch frm 1 scren 2 another.hlp plis.
<runnyspot> i'm trying to find directories called tmpxxx in the /tmp directory. `find /tmp/ -maxdepth 1 -type d -name tmp\*` also returns /tmp in addition to the directories i'm looking for
<runnyspot> how can i prevent it from returning itself?
<runnyspot> find /tmp/* -maxdepth 0 -type d -name tmp\*
<runnyspot> i guess is the best soln
<Jordan_U> runnyspot: find /tmp/ -maxdepth 1 -type d -name 'tmp???'
<Jordan_U> runnyspot: Depending on what your goal is you could also use simply "echo /tmp/tmp*/" .
<Jordan_U> runnyspot: What is your end goal?
<runnyspot> cron to delete folders in tmp directory that are left behind
<euxneks> ok, so I need to convert an emerald theme into something I can use in ubuntu 13.04
<euxneks> well, "need" I suppose is subjective
<euxneks> I would *like to* convert a theme for use in ubuntu+unity 13.04
<runnyspot> i'm actullay dealing with another issue someone might be able to help with, when i run nagios@nagios:~$ crontab -e, i get crontabs/nagios/: fdopen: Permission denied
<euxneks> hrm.. maybe someone can tell me where ambiance is stored?
<euxneks> the window theme?
<wachpwnski> i think it's in shared or something
<Jordan_U> runnyspot: "rmdir /tmp/tmp*/" (which will only remove empty directories).
<wachpwnski> What is the best practice to run something at startup as a user?
<wachpwnski> cron job?
<bossman759> Can't you set it as a start up program or are you trying to do something different? wachpwnski
<wachpwnski> bossman759: i am on ubuntu server
<bossman759> oh ok
<bossman759> cron job sounds like a good idea
<wachpwnski> when the server starts up I want it to start up a program with dtach
<Pricey> wachpwnski: a '@reboot' crontab line seems good for that
<bossman759> yeah I'm pretty sure a cron job could do that
<wachpwnski> if I want it to run as that user
<Raydiation> Pricey: im on archlinux
<Raydiation> no manpages for debian stuff
<Raydiation> but thanks :)
<bossman759> if you're logged in on that user wouldn't run as that user?
<Pricey> Raydiation: You're in #ubuntu :(
<Raydiation> Pricey: yeah because travis-ci uses ubuntu vms to run CI tests
<mathisen> wachpwnski, you could take a look at /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<napc> ok, so i'm almost embarrassed to admit this.  I have a relatively new laptop.  the webcam works fine, but i wanted to know what kind it was.  i tried listing with: lshw,lsusb,lspci (all grepping "cam") but nothing listed.  Had to install hwinfo to find out.  Is there some command other than hwinfo to extract webcam info?
<Raydiation> napc: there are some graphical tools that give you a lot of info
<Raydiation> napc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31618/how-can-i-find-my-hardware-details
<Raydiation> also some command i cant remember, something with bios in it i think
<Raydiation> ah right, i was wrong: dmidecode
<napc> forgot... tried that one too...
<napc> thx... i just thought there was something installed by default.
<varunendra> napc, usb-devices
<napc> varunendra: yes.  that works. thx to both of you.
<varunendra> :)
<napc> always another command to learn/know
<varunendra> napc, usb-devices is not universal though. I think it only works on some distros like Ubuntu. Same goes for lshw.
<cynar_> I dont suppose anyone online either knows about pulse audio, or can point me at a good tutorial?
<jhutchins> I can never remember the command to open a file in a gui app from the console.
<smw_> cynar_, tutorial to do what?
<smw_> cynar_, (although I know so little I doubt I can help you)
<varunendra> jhutchins, like "gksu gedit <file>"?
<varunendra> or just "gedit <file>"
<cynar_> I'm trying to get my head around it for a project
<cynar_> it looks able to do the job, but is currently WAY beyond my abilities
<cynar_> http://rlab.org.uk/wiki/Jukebox
 * cynar_ thinks he hears smw_ flee with a slight wimper
 * smw_ looks around
<smw_> cynar_, you didn't see my name so I did see you said anything :-P
<cynar_> sorry, out of irc habit
<quuxman> Is there an xmodmap keysym for ctrl+x?
<smw_> cynar_, yep, wait beyond my abilities as well
<MeatloafSoaring> I've just set up Ubuntu on my old computer that's got an ATI X800 video card.  I'm seeing some goofy glitches...what drivers should I be using?
<smw_> cynar_, try #pulseaudio?
<cynar_> thanks for at least looking, it's more than I've gotten from the pulseaudio channel
<smw_> cynar_, heh
<cynar_> smw_ first place i looked
<cynar_>  /asked
<holstein> MeatloafSoaring: the better question might be, what hardware should you be using.. but i would just try the drivers available, and use what works best.. the hardware support is different from case to case
<MeatloafSoaring> holstein: Well...I'd just like to not see these visual glitches.  I'm not sure if they're being caused by the driver I'm currently using.  I believe I'm using the open source driver
<quuxman> What I want is capslock+j/k/l/i be arrow keys, as well as a few other bindings, but have the capslock+<any-other-key> behave as ctl+<other-key>
<quuxman> I've got arrow keys with capslock by mapping capslock to mod5, but using that method I need a keysym for ctrl+x
<holstein> MeatloafSoaring: just confirm that, and try the other one.. its not a normal feature of the OS, if thats is the concern
<quuxman> and all the other ctrl combos I want to save
<backjlack> Does anyone happen to know how to get past the "Disk full" error when preparing a custom netboot mini.iso image?
<wilee-nilee> backjlack, what disc is full?
<backjlack> wilee-nilee: netboot.img
<hazardous> hi
<hazardous> just wondering is it possible to define the random port range
<whoever> quuxman: try http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/6.2/chapter07/console.html
<wilee-nilee> backjlack, Not sure I understand.
<hazardous> my webserver deals with probably upwards of 50k sockets at a time and sometimes when i restart a daemon it can't bind
<quuxman> whoever: I'm using X of course though...
<hazardous> because it's in established or wait
<quuxman> whoever: loadkeys has no effect in X
<Phoenix1969> ok, 2 systems now, same result, aftert installing ubuntu, and rebooting to the os choosing screen, i get the error message \ubuntu\winboot\wubildt.mbr isn't there, but it is... what to try?
<quuxman> the general problem is I want capslock to behave as ctrl in most cases, but with 8 key combos, I want it to produce specific keysyms
<k1l_> Phoenix1969: screw wubi
<whoever> quuxman: settings > keyboard > shortcut
<Phoenix1969> k1l, then how to fixx?
<holstein> Phoenix1969: you could try a different version with wubi.. 12.04 if you are using 13.04. or just dont use wubi
<k1l_> Phoenix1969: as i told before. wubi is very difficult to fix. most supporters in here recommend to make a real install on own partitions
<whoever> quuxman: if that doesn't work then you may need to use a key combo to load a custom keymap via script with a toggle state
<Phoenix1969> hmm, ok, then try the 12.xx install?
<holstein> Phoenix1969: why not do an actual install?
<Phoenix1969> how?
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<quuxman> whoever: does that actually work? wow, how do you do that
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<quuxman> whoever: (making a mod load a different keymap)
<Phoenix1969> i tried usb, cd, and from desktop, all same result
<whoever> quuxman: what is the end result that you are hoping for ? that ctr + j/k/l work like they do in vim
<holstein> Phoenix1969: tried what? dualbooting?
<holstein> Phoenix1969: an *actual* install.. not a wubi
<quuxman> whoever: yeah, in all apps (except I'm using dvorak so its htnc)
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<mjayk> I install a program from a .run file and I cannot find it in the apps lens any help appriciated
<mjayk> ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<whoever> quuxman: create script use keyboard shortcut to map to that scrip and basted on state of a variable will depend what happens
<holstein> mjayk: you would ask the maintainer of the application, or make a custom lanucher
<quuxman> whoever: I just want my home keys to be arrow keys with capslock, but capslock to be ctrl for common shortcuts like ctrl+x/v/c/l ...
<mjayk> holstein: sorry i dont understand what a maintainer is :) im not that up to date
<mjayk> with pc's :)
<quuxman> whoever: doesn't sound practical to make a syscall when capslock goes down, and another when it goes up
<whoever> quuxman: there is prop a plugin that already does that
<Phoenix1969> ok, so partition the drive first?
<Phoenix1969> then install to that?
<we6jbo> Is there a way to start Empathy in online mode or to manually change Empathy from offline to online at the command prompt?
<holstein> mjayk: ubuntu maintains the applications in the repos.. if you downloaded a .run file, it has a creator, and a maintainer.. you can ask them how you are to launch it.. or create a custom launcher
<whoever> quuxman: what your describing does not sound practical
<mjayk> i know how to launch it
<holstein> Phoenix1969: i would literally make a CD, or USB as described at the links i gave, and boot them.. and install
<quuxman> whoever: it's very practical. Means I never have to reach for arrow keys, which causes me RSI
<mjayk> can i can launch it
<zx2> i have USB-VGA adapter as /dev/fb1  whats the best X11 setup
<mjayk> i want it to appear in the search when i type "program name" into the dash
<whoever> quuxman: you can just create a keyboart shortcut that will capture the key combos too
<mjayk> thats the probem
<Phoenix1969> i did that, same result, but i did no partition
<quuxman> whoever: I already have it totally working by using xmodmap. Only disadvantage is I have to use the normal ctrl key for cut, paste, go to URL bar, etc
<holstein> mjayk: and you want a shortcut in the menu.. but the maintainer didnt provide that functionality... so you can ask them for it, or create a custom lanucher
<Phoenix1969> i tried usb, cd, and desktop, all same result
<whoever> also you can creat shortcuts and map ctrl+k  arrowRight
<mjayk> holstein: it has a desktop launcher
<mjayk> i want it to appear in the search lens
<holstein> mjayk: it might not.. and i dont use lenses.. so, i'll let you wait patiently for another volunteer
<whoever> quuxman: then map right ctrl to the left ctrl
<holstein> Phoenix1969: you try a normal install? and you get that wubi error you posted?
<Phoenix1969> so would partitioning the c drive help that?
<thufir> how do you edit grub to boot to console?
<quuxman> whoever: I didn't say anything about Control_L vs Control_R... how does that help anything?
<mjayk> holstein: that was my question. thnx I guess you just mean someone else idling :)
<Phoenix1969> yes, i tried a dozen times on 2 different systems
<holstein> Phoenix1969: running the installer will allow you create a dualboot scenario
<anonee> Hello ubuntu! so about this icon problem i ran into, I just wanted to tell u how did I resolve it, I just did sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/<mytheme>; for more info http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/gtk-update-icon-cache.1.html
<holstein> mjayk: i mean, not me, since you are highlighting me, and im not going to know anything about adding applications to a lense
<Phoenix1969> the dualboot says there are missing mbr files, but they are there
<holstein> Phoenix1969: what dual boot?
<mjayk> holstein: highlighted due to it being a response as is this :) i didnt highlight you in the original question
<Phoenix1969> when you boot the sys, a screen comes up to choose OS
<holstein> mjayk: sure.. but, you can not hightlight me anymore, since i cannot help you.. thanks!
<whoever> quuxman: you said normal ctrl, which i assume is left ctrl
<Phoenix1969> i choose ubuntu, and get instant error missing mbr
<mjayk> holstein: same to you thanks again
<wilee-nilee> thufir, You might start here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Booting_from_a_serial_console
<quuxman> whoever: ah sorry. I meant either control key, in their normal position in the bottom right or left, which sucks
<whoever> quuxman: since right and left alt also do different things
<holstein> Phoenix1969: you choose ubuntu from grub?
<wilee-nilee> thufir, Or actually here the page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Phoenix1969> yes
<whoever> quuxman: each key has a nemaric value that is uniqu you can bind to that if you want l or r ctrl specificly
<thufir> wilee-nilee: thanks, I'll check that out in lynx
<holstein> Phoenix1969: what do you want? i dont think the wubi installs are expecting grub.. that could be an issue.. i would decide which you want, and troubleshoot it
<quuxman> think I know how to do this. Map capslock as ctrl instead of mod5, and use XKB to remap ctrl+<h> to Left keysym, etc
<quuxman> whoever: I know :-)
<Phoenix1969> I know no uther way, every install comes up that way, how do i avoid grub?
<wilee-nilee> thufir, It is pretty straight forward I just forget the mod needed in /etc/default/grub or in the grub menu if you want it per-session.
<holstein> Phoenix1969: i didnt say avoid grub.. but wubi is not expecting grub.. so that could be causing the error.. which do you want to use?
<Phoenix1969> i dont care, i just want dual boot
<holstein> Phoenix1969: either way, i think you have a mess.. from what you are saying, you have a wubi install that is failing, and an actual dualboot scenario that is failing
<whoever> quuxman: are we cookin with gas yet ?
<holstein> Phoenix1969: i would remove the wubi install, and post the *exact* grub error you are having
<Phoenix1969> k... 1 min...
<holstein> Phoenix1969: this is an easy tool to use from live CD's that typically fixes most boot issues https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<quuxman> whoever: I missed the reference. I'm reading https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XKB right now. I will have the ultimate keyboard layout soon!!!
<Phoenix1969> http://i.imgur.com/jEV8s0y.jpg
<Phoenix1969> ill try that
<holstein> Phoenix1969: if you want to dual boot, remove that wubi install
<madez> Hello everbody. How can I include a kernelmodule into initramfs?
<Phoenix1969> how? delete the ubuntu folder on c drive?
<quuxman> how does XKB relate to xmodmap?
<Phoenix1969> or choose the uninstall wubi
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, control panel add remove softwaree
<Phoenix1969> k
<holstein> Phoenix1969: its removable as an appliction.. but, you should be seeing grub at boot, if you did a dual boot setup
<whoever> quuxman: ok, are we making progress
<whoever> quuxman: are you sure there isn't a plug in already that does ths
<Phoenix1969> the grub shows, but goes straight to error when choose ubuntu
<holstein> Phoenix1969: you are showing a windows boot loader there
<holstein> Phoenix1969: you should have grub.. and will, if you do a proper dual boot setup
<quuxman> whoever: yeah sure. I just have to read the docs on XKB. It makes the xmodmap system obsolete, and is not actually capable of making one key behave as two different modifiers, but XKB easily can do that
<quuxman> er, I mean xmodmap is not capable of that
<Phoenix1969> just uninstalled from programs& features, now what?
<Phoenix1969> try reboot?
<quuxman> apparently everybody still uses xmodmap because it's entrenched and simpler
<holstein> Phoenix1969: set up the dual boot.. install ubuntu, or if you have already installed it, restore grub
<Phoenix1969> or install from cd?
<DarthExpeditor> I expanded a FAT16 partition on a thumb drive but when I try to copy files to it I still get the disk full error
<holstein> Phoenix1969: if you havent.. install from cd or usb.. or dvd.. or whatever
<Phoenix1969> was  done before, should i do again, or try the boot fixer cd?
<holstein> Phoenix1969: try whatever fits the scnario we discussed
<holstein> Phoenix1969: if you have installed, then restore grub
<holstein> Phoenix1969: if you havent.. install the OS
<whoever> quuxman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13108/map-keyboard-arrows-to-shortcuts
<meow> sups peoples. :) I just installed xubuntu on a dying PC, and once in a while it keeps "screen of death"-ing
<Phoenix1969> ill be trying right now...bb soon...wish me luck...lol
<meow> I suspect it's because it's overheating, but I'm wondering if one could find out
<meow> what causes the computer to freeze & shut down
<DarthExpeditor> I expanded a FAT16 partition on a thumb drive but when I try to copy files to it I still get the disk full error
<meow> Anyone remotely interested in solving this mystery?
<bekks> DarthExpeditor: How large are the files?
<meow> #xubuntu
<whoever> quuxman: did you get my last post
<holstein> meow: linux wont fix the hardware. i would test the basics.. memory, and the hard drive
<aguitel_> how to watch netflix in ubuntu ?
<DarthExpeditor> 2.8GB
<whoever> quuxman: its alreay been done for you -
<kickit2> hello everyone - is it possible to do installs via pxe and NFS (to the local drive).  Everything I find refers to 10.04 or older and it seems that something has changed as it will not accept the local server (ive tried ftp, http, and nfs) as a source complainging of a missing file from a /tmp dir
<bekks> DarthExpeditor: thats too big for FAT16.
<kickit2> btw - attempting to install 12.04lts
<DarthExpeditor> OK. Then this is fucking worthless
<holstein> !language | DarthExpeditor
<ubottu> DarthExpeditor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DarthExpeditor> Kinda what I suspected.
<bekks> DarthExpeditor: Use FAT32 and watch your language.
<DarthExpeditor> Problem that I have is that a vendor gave me an image for their "recovery" software
<DarthExpeditor> I'm supposed to run the image onto the flash drive and then copy the recovery image to the drive so it can be restored.
<DarthExpeditor> Then I boot off the drive and restore it.
<DarthExpeditor> problem is that the "recovery" software image is in FAT16
<DarthExpeditor> Tards
<DarthExpeditor> Is there a way to convert it?
<quuxman> whoever: not exactly what I'm looking for, but thanks
<whoever> quuxman: ok, so back at originl idea
<quuxman> whoever: yeah, that post suggested using Alt-Gr for the modifier
<kickit2> im getting the feeling that there is something missing from the download ISO that is needed for the pxe client to accept the server as a source.  any one know what this is?  I was going to just clone a mirror but thats a 101GB download, which is crazy excessive!
<bekks> DarthExpeditor: No. Create a FAT32 filesystem.
<wilee-nilee> kickit2, Doesn't the iso have a sum?
<DarthExpeditor> Yeah. That's the obvious answer but you missed the part where I told you I was having to use a factory image that is bootable.
<bossman759> does anyone know how to completely remove KDE from ubuntu? I've tried looking on askubuntu but what I found didn't actually remove it.
<OerHeks> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<kickit2> wilee-nilee: the checksome matches - I think that there is something physically left out of the iso that the repository has.  the PXE setup boots fine, but when it comes to selecting a source, it refuses to accect the lan server while it will take internet servers..
<wilee-nilee> bossman759, Take a look in playing around. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<bekks> DarthExpeditor: Well, you just cant copy a file that large onto it.
<wilee-nilee> kickit2, Not sure but my suspicion would be your understanding how to set that up.
<whoever> quuxman: i assume this is what your looking for /at http://askubuntu.com/questions/254424/how-can-i-change-what-keys-on-my-keyboard-do-how-can-i-create-custom-keyboard
<kickit2> wilee-nille:  this link says the same thing, but for 12.10 http://askubuntu.com/questions/204786/unable-to-install-12-10-with-pxe  when doing this, their supposed "50MB" comes back as 101GB. 50MB i can handle.. 101GB and I might as well just let them all install directly over the net with http!
<wilee-nilee> kickit2, What aren't you?
<kickit2> net as in internet, not lan.. I want to do via LAN.. download the distro once and let the clients grab it from there
<MarkusDBX> Anyone who knows which window manager this is? https://downloads.kitenet.net/videos/git-annex/git-annex-assistant-intro.ogv
<markovh> how can i tell which source a package is coming from?
<wilee-nilee> MarkusDBX, lxds or lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> lxde
<MarkusDBX> wilee-nilee: thanks
<darkblue_b> hi all - I am trying backportage, but it fails at the last step "file or directory not found"  it appears to do wverything else.. I am following htese instructions  http://architects.dzone.com/articles/how-backport-packages-ubuntu
<MarkusDBX> the tiling in lxde look smooth
<darkblue_b> I am logged into a 12.04 system, pulling ipython from raring
<darkblue_b> I named my new PPA ipython-bp
<darkblue_b> but I have no idea which step is failing.. the python stack trace does not say
<darkblue_b> Please check ipython 0.13.2-2~precise1~ppa1 in file:///tmp/backportpackage-vI8xHm
<darkblue_b> the cmd is     backportpackage -u ppa:screenlight/ipython-bp ipython
<Pici> darkblue_b: #ubuntu-packaging would probably be a more appropriate place to ask
<darkblue_b> oh! didnt know.. ok
<rypervenche> darkblue_b: I think the PPA probably also has something to do with it. PPAs are bad :/
<localh0st> how can i chec wha'ts the repository source of package ?
<kostkon> localh0st, apt-cache policy package_name
#ubuntu 2013-07-20
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, one way. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Exploring_the_Repositories
<kickit2> well i figured out how to trim the size of the mirror clone down to 40gb.. and from what I read after that it will just get changes.. so I guess I'll just let this do its thing and see how this goes
<localh0st> kostkon: thanks  wilee-nilee yeah, but it's messy
<localh0st> i can't see almost all of ppa keys but my system is still downloading it..
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, Huh?
<localh0st> for example i've got xorg server installed for quantal but.. i've made upgrade to raring
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, Your, uh, I will call it an explanation is convoluted.
<FiremanEd> What's the correct channel name for ubuntu-offtopic, #???
<localh0st> i don't know how to handle it wilee-nilee http://i.imgur.com/1WojNuF.jpg
<m-a-d-r-a-k-e> alguien haba espanol
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<localh0st> wilee-nilee: please, take a look at the version of package
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, I doubt I can.
<wilee-nilee> help
<localh0st> wilee-nilee: "wersja" ends with quantal so it means it's not up to date, not for my ubuntu version
<localh0st> and this is it's policy: http://pastebin.com/1fmH9MSv
<wilee-nilee> !details | localh0st
<ubottu> localh0st: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> I can't sift through your information as it is.
<localh0st> wilee-nilee: Im the guy who had the problems while installing synaptics drivers and problems with dependencies. we tolked here some hours ago :P
<cuddylier> Anyone know why a TCP IP redirect I have setup says 'End of stream' in the minecraft client and then connects fine and then does it again?
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, If I could even remember my own name we might have a chance. ;)
<localh0st> wilee-nilee: I understand you :)
<wilee-nilee> localh0st, I'm not your best help here, I can go through our sources if that helps, that seems to be the crux, if you have PPA's make sure they are raring and are offering updates for raring.
<localh0st> wilee-nilee: but I don't know where to start, it became more difficult nowadays, I used Linux 8 years ago and it was easier, really, now I'm afraid of these drivers with no configuration files :D
<localh0st> wilee-nilee: it's all I know: http://pastebin.com/D0UW4K3j
<tux1000> thanks wilee-nilee, but not can install in my ubuntu 13.4, I have that tarry to it is released (ultrastar deluxe)
<aguitel_> how to watch netflix in ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<martin_> hello I need help in ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> martin_: hi
<martin_> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and the speakers don't work. Before I had 13.04 without problems about sounds.
<martin_> I re install ubuntu 12.04 and update, and also no sound, only by headphones. Also I tried by Ubuntu Live and doesn't work.
<martin_> I tried alsamixer, and the sound it's high. and looks like no problem all the configuration, but not are sound by speakers.
<reisio> martin_: you downgraded from 13.04 to 12.04?
<martin_>  I tried editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with options snd-hda-intel model=auto and not. It's strange that also in live cd and re installing ubuntu still not working.
<martin_> Yes, I downgraded, but erasing all, and installing 12.04 from 0
<reisio> martin_: why'd you do that
<martin_> from USB
<martin_> because with 13.04 my computer reboot all time
<peyam> Hi
<reisio> hi peyam
<martin_> hi
<reisio> hi
<peyam> Im running a thinkpad mechin and the temperature is not optimized..
<semitones_tea> hallo peeps. I'm trying to mount a tmpfs but I don't understand the different modes. For example, mount -t tmpfs -o size=500M,mode=0744 tmpfs makes it so only root can change it, but it is accessible by everyone. What are the other modes?
<peyam> feels like it gets warm pretty fast
<martin_> I will try now if work the sound form 13.04 live USB :S
<tsimpson> !chmod | semitones_tea
<ubottu> semitones_tea: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<martin_> i cant understan how cant work re installing all the SO
<reisio> peyam: compared to what?
<peyam> reisio, what do you mean?
<peyam> reisio, it is a intel processor and sometimes it goes up to 70
<reisio> peyam: warm laptops is not particularly abnormal
<peyam> reisio, 70 for a intel is always high
<semitones_tea> thankyou tsimpson
<martin_> sorry, do you know a channel to ask about problems in ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<peyam> Do you know a better power manager for XFCE excapt gnome power manager
<peyam> martin_, well ubuntu is ubuntu.. what is the issue?
<reisio> martin_: here
<reisio> peyam: Xfce has its own power manager
<peyam> reisio, im not so happy with it :)
<reisio> peyam: how so?
<peyam> reisio, it doesnt give the optimal energy modes for my hardware comparing to the factory's power manager
<martin_> peyam:
<martin_> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and the speakers don't work. Before I had 13.04 without problems about sounds.
<martin_> I re install ubuntu 12.04 and update, and also no sound, only by headphones. Also I tried by Ubuntu Live and doesn't work.
<martin_> I tried alsamixer, and the sound it's high. and looks like no problem all the configuration, but not are sound by speakers.
<FloodBot1> martin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peyam> martin_, is it a 64 or the 32?
<martin_> 32
<peyam> hmm. have you tried pulseaudio?
<peyam> martin_, have you updated the distro?
<martin_> yes, killing and re installing
<Ilya> hello
<martin_> but also before install 12.04 from live USB sounds not work by speakers :S
<peyam> okej. what is the specifications?
<Ilya> does anyone know, will ubuntu touch works on Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 ?
<wilee-nilee> Ilya, #ubuntu-touch is your place
<Ilya> wilee-nilee,thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<martin_> Yes, I format all the SO and re installing again
<peyam> martin_, have you looked if you chosen the speaker as default output devices?
<martin_> peyam How can I look that?
<peyam> martin_, I use pulseaudio. but you go to pulseaudio and see the ourputs and choose it as default
<jonah_> does anyone have experience with the HP pavillion sleekbook 15 using ubuntu on it?
<peyam> martin_, your choose the "Outputs devices" and choose the speaker as default , there is a green icon on the right side
<jonah_> mine has an AMD proccessor and everytime i enable its driver the system fails.
<peyam> jonah_, enable what?
<jonah_> the AMD graphics driver
<peyam> jonah_, graphic? use the opensource one
<jonah_> i have tried.. it never worked
<jonah_> it was insanely slow to the point of it being unusable
<peyam> jonah_, did you download the driver?
<martin_> peyam, yes in sounds configuration I see speakers device and headphones device, looks like no problem but no sound from speakers
<jonah_> no i used the one in the additional drivers
<peyam> martin_, send a picture.. and ofcourse look at configurations as well
<peyam> jonah_, and you restard the computer?
<Kitt3n> jonah_, if your card is supported try the AMD Linux drivers from amd.com
<semitones> tsimpson: if I created a tmpfs directory with mode 744, which should be readable by everyone, why doesn't ls have permission to read it?
<tsimpson> semitones: it can also depend on the permission of the directory that contains it
<jonah_> yes i restarted
<trism> semitones: you need x, 4 is only r
<martin_> How can I take a picture?
<peyam> jonah_, strange..
<semitones> trism: ls needs x?
<Taek> martin_: prtsrn
<tsimpson> semitones: directories needs the x bit set in order to be able to "search" in it
<peyam> martin_, o.O
<semitones> tsimpson: oh ok. Is there a way of changing the permissions without umount/mount again
<tsimpson> semitones: the chmod command
<semitones> tsimpson: ok i'll try
<semitones> so sounds like I want the directory to be 777
<Taek> semitones: depends on who the folder belongs too
<jonah_> its an AMD a6 4455m with Radeon (tm) graphics HD
<bekks> semitones: accessing a directory requires "x", so directories should always have r+x=5 at least
<semitones> Taek: hmm, it is the /var/lib/quassel folder
<Taek> and you just want to browse in it semitones ?
<bekks> semitones: Most likely, you do not want a directory to have 777, but you want to change user/group instead.
<Taek> bekks: because of what dir it is, I wouldn't change owner
<semitones> Taek: yeah, and before, I had to use sudo to read or write the files in it. I should have looked at what the permissions were beforehand.
<liquidstone> a
<semitones> so sounds like I want 745
<Taek> semitones: are you just wanting to browse? if so are you using desktop?
<bekks> semitones: Nope.
<bekks> semitones: You want 755 (rwx=rwx for owner, 5=rx for group and maybe 5=rx for all the others)
<semitones> I'm using bash, this is on a headless 'server'. I want to be able to read the files so I can have a cron job copy them to disk
<Taek> semitones: in that case, use sudo -l root
<quuxman> does anybody know XKB config?
<Taek> and type in your sudo password, you'll be root until you you exdit
<Taek> If it's a cronjob you are trying to do, you can setup cronjobs as root.. not recommended but you can
<semitones> well, I don't see a problem changing the read permissions to allow a userlevel cron job
<semitones> it isn't sensitive material or anything -- just my irc stuff
<Taek> Are you the only person with access to the headless machine semitones  ?
<semitones> well i live with a roommate but I don't think he knows linux
<Taek> there's a reason why that dir isn't user level accessible
<semitones> I think it's because quassel is run as a root level service
<Taek> then you don'yt want to change permissions
<semitones> so I guess I'll just make a root cron job
<semitones> to copy it to disk every minute or so
<Taek> if you know the script you are going to use for cronjobs, and it's good and safe enough for you, just set it up as root
<rypervenche> semitones: sudo chmod 755 /path/to/directory/
<semitones> I was just going to do "cp /here /there
<semitones> :
<semitones> "
<semitones> rypervenche: thanks
<rypervenche> semitones: 755 is the default permissions for a directory.
<Taek> I never mess with files outside of /home, /opt, /var/www unless I need to change a config file in etc
<Taek> I wonder what the proper pronounciation for /etc.. is it Etsee?
<rypervenche> That's what I say now. :/
<rypervenche> I don't like it, but it's fast and my work used to use it.
<bekks> Taek: "et cetera"
<semitones> Taek: i didn't want to mess with these, it's just my disk is very slow, and there were many little database writes, so I mounted a tmpfs on the directory the database lives in
<Taek> I thought so bekks
<rypervenche> semitones: So your database is only in RAM nonw?
<rypervenche> now*
<semitones> rypervenche: yes, it could go at any second
<rypervenche> smart..
<semitones> rypervenche: that's why I'm going to make a cron job to copy it every minute or so, which is better than every second or so
<semitones> "sudo crontab"
<rypervenche> Sounds like more read/write, lol.
<Taek> semitones: if you mounted it, as read only, you shouldn't have a problem, but if you need to delete the files, you can re-mount it as read/write temporarily
<semitones> the database needs to be read/write always, or else I could do that
<semitones> rypervenche: it is more r/w, but less often.
<Taek> is there a specific folder for just the database files?
<lorddelta> hello? My X server has hung; any clues how to restart it?
<semitones> Taek: there is only one database file, and it lives in that /var/lib/quassel folder
<Taek> you can chmod 755 for that single file.
<Taek> instead of the whole foldwer
<semitones> i think the folder is supposed to be 755 anyhow. most folders are that way
<Taek> if that doesn't work, chmod 777
<Taek> semitones: if it was installed that way, then it should be that way :D
<rypervenche> People need to stop 777ing...
<Taek> semitones: I assume youi used apt-get to install it?
<semitones> yup!
<Taek> semitones: then it's the way it should be
<semitones> rypervenche: lol :)
<cliff777> Hello, I'm having trouble booting ubuntu on my PC...I sometimes get the low graphics mode error, sometimes just a black screen. If it helps, I am using an AMD 7770 video card and the latest driver downloaded from amd.com
<Taek> cliff777: Can you gain access to the desktop at all, if so try uninstalling the driver and using a different onwe
<semitones> well sudo crontab didn't do anything. I guess I need to find out how to actually make root cronjobs rather than guess about it
<cliff777> Taek: no, I have no access to the desktop at all...however I can access command line
<FoxyRK9> Hello
<semitones> ah it's sudo crontab -e
<Taek> Hmm not sure how one would remove a graphics card driver from the command line
<Taek> Never had that issue before.
<semitones> Taek: you have to depmod or something
<Kitt3n> cliff777, try the open source driver
<semitones> i forget. it's unloading a kernel module one way or another
<Taek> Kitt3n: he/she is asking how to uninstall the driver via command
<FoxyRK9> I run 12.04 LTS x64 on my HP Pavillion Laptop and had to reinstall, now everytime I reinstall the OS it's slow, doesn't want to load or gives me a kernel panic.
<cliff777> kitt3n, anyway I can uninstall the other driver and install the new one via command line?
<cliff777> he ;)
<reisio> FoxyRK9: reinstalling an OS is not usually a perfectly sensible course of action
<Kitt3n> cliff777, the open source driver should overwrite the amd driver automatically
<Taek> reisio: I do it all the time :D
<FoxyRK9> well the OS gave me a kernel panic before and will not load
<Kitt3n> reisio, except when the kernel stops working completely
<reisio> Taek: makes you not perfectly sensible :p
<FoxyRK9> I tried to use knoppix to recieve my data
<reisio> Kitt3n: even then it's rather a waste of time to reinstall
<cliff777> kitt3n, how can I get the open-source driver? apt-get ?
<Kitt3n> reisio, heh, once the kernel would just NOT boot, so I had to reinstall, like..3 times -.-
<Taek> reisio: if the system doesn't boot, how else are you to use it?.
<Kitt3n> cliff777, yes, use apt-get
<reisio> Taek: by fixing it
<FoxyRK9> Now its acting as before
<reisio> you can always fix it
<cliff777> apt-get amd-driver?
<reisio> and your older working kernel should remain regardless
<Kitt3n> cliff777, actually, just try "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<Taek> reisio: not on a fresh install :D
<Taek> No older kernel available then.
<reisio> Taek: on a fresh install, reinstalling is even less sensible, as it'd be doing the same thing over again
<cliff777> kitt3n alright I will try that, and get back to you ;) thank you!
<Taek> cliff777: Are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<semitones> OK so this is important. If I write a cron entry that's just all like */5 * * * * cp /var/lib/quassel/blah.sqlite ~/backup/, could that hose my system if something goes wrong?
<cliff777> Taek, yes
<Taek> Once logged in, check the logs to see why the kernel is panicing
<Taek> and then go from there
<Kitt3n> AMD is a pain until you get it working ..
<rypervenche> semitones: Use full paths and not ~
<cliff777> Yeah I've noticed....
<semitones> good call
<cliff777> kinda wishing I went with Nvidia now
<reisio> semitones: the most it could do is copy over a file named 'blah.sqlite' in ~/backup/
<Kitt3n> cliff777, GOD no
<FoxyRK9> The installer is past the tutorial now and is acting as it did the first time I installed ubuntu
<Taek> I have AMD, no issues with drivers from AMD website
<Kitt3n> Me too
<semitones> rypervenche: ok, well i'm ok with that
<alami> hello, why i can't play wmv, i have mplayer smplayer vlc totem, and no one can open wmv for me
<rypervenche> semitones: Also use -f
<cliff777> specifically what log should I check?
<reisio> semitones: add -n and the most it could do is copy a file there if one doesn't already exist
<rypervenche> semitones: And put > /dev/null 2>&1 at the end
<semitones> what is the 2>&1 part?
<Taek> cliff777: dmesg perhaps?
<rypervenche> semitones: Makes stderr go into the output as well.
<FoxyRK9> different question, On a different computer I have all my files. Music ad pictures
<cliff777> Taek, and I would find that where?
<FoxyRK9> is there a program like WMP that syncs all my muic automatically?
<Taek> cliff777: almost always log files are in /var/log
<reisio> FoxyRK9: syncs?
<FoxyRK9> Synchronize
<reisio> FoxyRK9: between what?
<cliff777> thank you all I will try these and report back
<Taek> cliff777: check dmsg and syslog
<FoxyRK9> the Music library on my computer and the Mp3 player
<reisio> FoxyRK9: yes, lots of apps do that
<reisio> including one that comes with Ubuntu, IIRC
<FoxyRK9> I tried rhythmbox drag and drop ut it only makes files on the MP3 I want them into folders
<thufir> from simple xwindows, I'm using firefox.  how can I get to the menu for firefox?  Can't seem to click on them.
<alami> hello, why i can't play wmv, i have mplayer smplayer vlc totem, and no one can open wmv for me
<reisio> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Taek> alami: Have you installed the media codecs?
<wilee-nilee> alami, wmv is a container I believe and MS to boot I have seen few play, however you can convert them to a format that does. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wmv
<alami> Taek:do you mean w64codecs?
<FoxyRK9> is there an off topic Ubuntu channel?
<Taek> as reisio has reported - above
<reisio> FoxyRK9: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<wilee-nilee> FoxyRK9, #ubuntu-offtopic
<semitones> rypervenche: ok, but if I want it to constantly overwrite the backup file with the newer version, I should have -f, not -n.
<rypervenche> semitones: That's what I typed.
<Taek> -y -f --force-yes
<Taek> is what I normally do :D
<thufir> also, just using xwindows, how can I move the windows around?
<semitones> that is so many flags
<Taek> but always works semitones ;D
<semitones> why would I need -f though?
<semitones> i'd rather it fail then mess something up
<rypervenche> semitones: Because otherwise it will ask you if you want to overwrite it and since this is a cronjob it won't work.
<semitones> oooh ok
<Taek> -f install dependencies I beliefe
<rypervenche> Taek: We're talking about cp.
<Taek> Oh.. thought it was for apt-get
<Taek> My fault
<semitones> rypervenche: so this is what I have: */2 * * * * cp -f /var/lib/quassel/quassel-storage.sqlite /home/pi/varcopy/lib/quassel/  > /dev/null 2>&1 and it should copy every 2 minutes this way
<rypervenche> semitones: Yep.
<rypervenche> semitones: It's still a very crappy work around. You should look into bettering your database writes.
<cuddylier_> What is the best way to forward TCP traffic connecting to a server box to another IP?
<semitones> rypervenche: yeah... 2 minutes of lost database is pretty sketchy. I heard there is a better database than sqlite called 'postgresql,' but also that it might be too resource-intensive for my hardware
<rypervenche> semitones: Yes, I would use that myself. I was just messing with postgres today :) I'll help you if you like.
<Kitt3n> There's also MySQL
<rypervenche> I'm not sure quassel has MySQL support or not. I don't have a USE flag for it in Gentoo.
<semitones> Kitt3n: I think quassel works pretty well with postgres, I don't really know databases well
<Kitt3n> Never used Postgres myself, only ever needed MySQL
<Taek> ^
<rypervenche> Postgres is for winners :) I'll end it there though. This is for help, not chat.
<Taek> MySQL all the way.
<reisio> heh
<reisio> MySQL is discontinued
<reisio> and postgresql was always better anyways :p
 * rypervenche high fives reisio.
<reisio> rypervenche: yes indeed
<Kitt3n> I don't really care *rolls eyes*
<cliff777> hello again
<reisio> hello again right now
<reisio> Kitt3n: yeah but I don't really care more :p
<cliff777> is the line in /var/log/dmesg   init: failsafe main process (874) killed by TERM signal   anything to worry about?
<Taek> Generally it just means something got killed
<Taek> an app ended
<Taek> closed, shutdown due to restart.
<cliff777> ok so nothing with graphics?
<farley> boa noite senhoresa
<farley> senhores
<Taek> well unless you know what the process was, no way to tell
<cliff777> ok, and the last line of the log was about eth0 (ethernet) not ready
<Taek> cliff777: that's normal on boot up.
<Taek> mean it probably didn't get a DHCP lease from the router before it wanted it
<cliff777> ok
<cuddylier_> What is the best way to forward TCP traffic connecting to a server box on a specific IP to another IP?
<FoxyRK9> no that was an old computer
<rypervenche> cuddylier_: iptables
<cuddylier> rypervenche Do you know of a good guide to do that?
<bazhang> cuddylier, #netfilter
<cuddylier> bazhang Do you know of a guide on how to use that to do what I want?
<rypervenche> cuddylier: I don't know of one off hand, but we can help you out with the syntax. Do you know iptables at all?
<bazhang> cuddylier, the channel I gave you knows a lot about iptables and the like. why not ask there
<cuddylier> Ahh
<cuddylier> Okay
<sarthor> Using linux, laptop toshiba VGA "Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller", How to check if my VGA is working properly or not?
<sarthor> during moving any windows via mouse here and there, moment shows some jumps
<Jordan_U> sarthor: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lorddelta> So, any ideas?
<sarthor> Jordan_U: I hope you will not ask me for "ask in LM channel", I am using Linux Mint 15.
<Jordan_U> sarthor: That is exactly what I will ask you to do. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<bazhang> !mintsupport | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sarthor> OK. what is the Command in the latest release of ubuntu to check, Is my VGA is working proper or not?
<bazhang> sarthor, ask for support in the MINT channel, NOT here
<sarthor> bazhang: OK. But this time I asked about Ubuntu latest version. OK. Will ask there. Thanks.
<benbloom> okay, I'm having a lot of trouble and google is no help and other irc's are no help and you guys have always been great to me: is there a way to disable NFS vers2 from nfs-kernel-server? I've got a problem with busybox mounting vers2 when it should try 3 or 4 first on my media player
<Jordan_U> benbloom: What is your end goal? Is your root FS on NFS? On your media player?
<benbloom> root FS is on my server. My media player keeps mounting it as vers=2, but there's no way to force the media player to do vers=3 so I'm trying to disallow vers=2 from the server
<benbloom> I just tried placing NFS_SERVER_VERSMIN=3 in nfs-kernel-server and restarting it
<benbloom> no help there
<virtyx> I have a USB wifi adapter (USB ID 0846:9011 according to lsusb) but it doesn't show up in ifconfig. I assume I need to load a module to get it to work, but I'm a bit of a noob and recent Windows convert so I don't actually know where to go from here. I can't seem to come up with a good Google query to get me in the right direction. I would appreciate any pointers!
<virtyx> Is there like a big driver webpage or something? How can I figure out which thing to load for my... for my thing?
<th0r> virtyx, you might start with lspci | grep network. That might put you onto what network adapter you have. Once you know the chipset in the network adapter you can google that to see what module you need loaded.
<th0r> virtyx, you need an upper case there....lspci | grep Network
<benbloom> putting NFS_SERVER_VERSMIN=3 in nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server doesn't actually force nfsd to use minimum vers of 3. Any ideas??
<virtyx> Thanks th0r, I did run that but it only lists a PCI wifi card I have and not the USB key I'm trying to setup
<th0r> virtyx, I did a quick google on the id you posted, and it appears to belong to a bcm4323 chipset, which I think uses the b43 driver (http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=280977)
<th0r> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<virtyx> th0r: Thanks a ton!
<kairos> Can someone help me figure out why I can get gnome terminal to be transparent, but not urxvt?
<Jordan_U> kairos: urxvt probably doesn't support transparency. Do you expect it to?
<Jordan_U> kairos: And now that I've said that, have you tried http://ctkarch.org/documentation/tutorials/tuto.php?page=urxvt-transpa.xml ? :)
<kairos> Jordan_U: Yes, it does. And yes, I have. If no were the answer to either of those, I wouldn't be here
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello. I need a bit of in-depth help or a well-detailed guide on how flashplugin-installer, oracle-java7-instaler or the like actually works, as I'm looking to create a similar one for a certain .net program using wine. I can manually do it myself and know all the steps to use, but I'd like to create this for the sake of less technically endowed users.
<Jordan_U> kairos: What composite manager are you using? Could you pastebin your ~/.Xdefaults ?
<kairos> Whatever Ubuntu 12.04 uses by default
<matelot> how to find out which DM I'm using (gnome,unity , unity2d...) ?
<wilee-nilee> matelot, What did you install, and what did you add?
<matelot> wilee-nilee: long forgotten
<matelot> just want to know what I'm on right now, it's had to tell from login....same icons
<Jordan_U> matelot: I think you mean DE (Desktop Environment). You can tell by looking at the session drop down at the login screen (lightdm/GDM).
<matelot> Jordan_U: yes, but in the dropdown gnome has same icons...so can't tell, I know it's i;m using one of the gnomes
<matelot> this is 12.04
<wilee-nilee> matelot, can you run this to confirm the release  lsb_release -a
<wilee-nilee> Doh 12.04 cool
<Jordan_U> matelot: I think you're misunderstanding, because the dropdown I'm talking about is a list of names of Sessions, not icons.
<kairos> Jordan_U: I got it working with xcompmgr
<matelot> Jordan_U: hmmm ok let me see
<marawan2> ubuntu offtopic
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-offtopic
<frankboard> hellow everyone, i am a new user of 13.94
<kairos> Would I want to start xcompmgr in .xinitrc or .xprofiles? Does it matter?
<drjeats> if the latest mactel support guide for installing on a macbookpro3,1 is for Maverick, in practice, will attempting to install Raring on one be a painful/impossible endeavor, or is it more that I'll have to troubleshoot or workaround a few extra driver issues?
<wilee-nilee> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wilee-nilee> drjeats, ^^^^^^
<Kitt3n> The best idea is to never touch macs ever, they're designed to not work with anything not designed by Apple.
<ntzrmtthihu777> scratch that, I've gotten the info I need in general, but I remember there was some way to create a "blank" debian source package for a base package.
<ntzrmtthihu777> <word that #ubuntu does not allow> macs!
<SonikkuAmerica> Kitt3n: Now who said it wasn't a good idea to try? We have amd64+mac images that work :)
<drjeats> im aware of both the community page (how else would I know the latest guide for my model?) and that Apple isn't friendly. was curious if anyone had first-hand experience to share
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: oh hey, tis you! how you doing?
<Kitt3n> It's a fight against the most greedy "computer" company that exists.
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, I know it's off-topic (no one's talking anyway) I am good, good~
<SonikkuAmerica> Kitt3n: The fight has been successful with the introduction of the Ubuntu UEFI interfaces :)
<Jordan_U> drjeats: My recommendation would be to try the *non* +mac DVD image, as an actual DVD preferably, and see what works and what doesn't in the live session. If everything seems to work, then ignore most if not all of the Mac guides (last I checked there was a lot of bad advice in them unfortunately).
<Kitt3n> SonikkuAmerica, Okay?
<kairos> Would I want to start xcompmgr in .xinitrc or .xprofiles? Does it matter?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kitt3n: (Although my VBox EFI testing has produced an X server that has been brutally clobbered into mush.)
<drjeats> Jordan_U: Exactly the sort of info I was hoping to hear. Thank you very much :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> w00t! just passed 40k views!
<Jordan_U> drjeats: You're welcome.
<frankboard> join #linuxba
<wilee-nilee> drjeats, Glad you got help, however I have never used an apple computer, nor do I know what is available, but knew the bot had info, and cannot read your mind, or where you have searched, if you want to convey info then do it.
<drjeats> wilee-nilee: ah, sorry for being prickly about it. I appreciate you thinking to point me toward the bot's info. no hard feelings?
<luckybunny> hey guys. I'm thinking of dusting off my old computer and using it again fairly soon. The thing is, I had my /home partition on a separate hard disk, that now resides (permanently) in my new computer. I don't want to take it out and use it in my old computer. I'm just wondering how my old computer will react to being woken up and not being able to find the familar sdb1 mounted at /home
<ntzrmtthihu777> luckybunny: you could just remove it from the fstab, lol. and it will give an error message at plymouth for skipping mounting or manual recovery.
<luckybunny> will that cause problems, or will it just create a fresh, empty /home for itself?
<ntzrmtthihu777> luckybunny: /home already exists, you just had the hdd mounted ontop of it.
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, You will have to clone the original and use it to run the OS on the old one or install a new OS.
<ntzrmtthihu777> luckybunny: you may want to copy your .files in ~ from sdb1 to your main hdd, as these contain most of your per-user configuration files.
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, I have a feeling whatever is there is end of life possibly.
<luckybunny> speaking of plymouth... I might start from scratch with it, tbh. It's only for the sake of 2 weeks of having an extra machine, and the HDD issue, along with the fact that it's running Precise... probably quicker, easier and just as useful to just clean install Raring
<luckybunny> uh.. that's nothing to do with plymouth lol
<luckybunny> the 'speaking of plymouth' was about something else
<Dux> Hello, I am trying to get ubuntu installed alongside windows. I have the version I would like to install, but I do not remember how to get the files into my USB drive, I know I used a program from their website but I cant find it, anyone know what it is called?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dux: unetbootin, I bet.
<luckybunny> I have been having a mysterious lack of boot splash due to having messed with plymouth a long time ago. It worked, I tried to change the splash screen, and it has never worked since. Not even the default settings
<MichaelP> whats the channel for 13.10... in typing something wrong i think
<ntzrmtthihu777> luckybunny: heh, I completely got rid of the xubuntu splash, I like seeing whats going on behind the scenes :P
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, #ubuntu+1
<kelly> hello guys , can i ask here about Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition
<wilee-nilee> Dux, Many use unetbootin, what is the windows release?
<MichaelP> wilee-nilee: yep i was typing it in wrong... i was doing ubuntu-next
<Dux> win 7 64bit
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, Logical try.
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: You like seeing the dmesg input fly across (really down) your screen? ")
<SonikkuAmerica> * :)
<luckybunny> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, that's about all i got working lol. For the longest time, I was just looking at a purple screen with plain text Ubuntu XX.XX... after realising there was almost no chance I'd get a splash screen back, I switched it out for none
<wilee-nilee> Dux, Cool, the new W8 setups are gpt uefi just making sure you basically okay for a regular install.
<luckybunny> so now I get all the info
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: I love it :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: only thing I would change is the text color, you know how?
<Jordan_U> kelly: If it's running Ubuntu you can ask Ubuntu support questions.
<Dux> Thank you guys.
<kelly> Jordan_U: i don't buy it until now , is there a new update from Dell XPS 13 Developer ?
<Jordan_U> kelly: This is #ubuntu, the support channel for the Ubuntu GNU/Linux distribution. While the computer you're asking about comes with Ubuntu, that doesn't make this channel Dell support. For questions about Dell's hardware offerings ask dell.
<moondog> question: do you (anyone) think that lubuntu is more closely compatible with ubuntu than say linux mint?
<wilee-nilee> moondog, Lubuntu is the ubuntu core with the lubuntu de mint is the ubuntu core with the mint de
<wilee-nilee> there both basically ubuntu
<moondog> I see... I was thinking Linux Mint had other differences besides just the DE
<ntzrmtthihu777> moondog: they are like 99% the same, just like different ethnic groups :P
<wilee-nilee> moondog, there is a debian mint though
<Jordan_U> moondog: It does. You misunderstood wilee-nilee's comment.
<wilee-nilee> I was not real clear sorry about that.
<moondog> s'ok
<Jordan_U> moondog: All of the official Ubuntu flavors use the same repositories, with the only difference being the default set of installed packages. Mint uses different repositories, and is not supported here because of that.
<moondog> I realize the DE is different... but I would have thought lubuntu to be pretty much the same core... whereas linux mint would have more under the covers things different
<moondog> ah ok
<moondog> cool
<moondog> so it sounds like my assumptions were correct
<moondog> I appreciate you answering in spite of the fact that it was a bit off-topic
<ntzrmtthihu777> moondog: basic gist: if you want help in this channel, use {lu,xu,u}buntu :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> *ku, thats what I forgot :P
<moondog> ntzrmtthihu777: more of a philosophical question :)
<rsvp> when I write /dev/shm/foo.txt -- surprisingly it appears as /run/shm/foo.txt -- any ideas why this is happening??
<Dr_willis> because theres a link from /run to /dev for the file  woul;d be my guess
<Dr_willis> theres a movement to move stuff to /run/   i cant recall why
<Dr_willis> somthing about being able to have / on a read only filesystem. and keep ./run/ somewhere else. (its to late at night for me to rember the details of ehre i saw that at)
<wilee-nilee> moondog, Funny thing though with ubuntu and mint is mint does use some ubuntu repos I believe and cinnamon is in the ubuntu repos in 13.04, and there are PPA's that provide for both, it is bit of a funky situation for some users.
<Dr_willis> i thought mint used all the ubuntu repos. and added their own. or do they just sort of clone the ubuntu repos and make changes, keeping their own mirrors?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I thought they used them, but have not seen a sources.list for mint, I would like to.
<moondog> hmm, let me take a look
<Dr_willis> I dont really use mint. ;) so never paid attention to it
<wilee-nilee> moondog, If your running mint show us your cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin, spill it dude. ;)
<moondog> looks like a mix of ubuntu sources and linuxmint
<moondog> ok
<benbloom> i cant get NFS version 3 working. I'm losing my mind with this!! nfs2 and nfs4 work. but no nfs3. can someone help?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I tried cinnamon a couple of days ago, having unity and the shell the install was like 3 packages very small, and not a bad desktop, I removed it though.
<kairos> My boot appears to have stuck at "Stopped Read required files in advance"
<devslash> has anyone here had experience with ssh'ing into ubuntu touch ?
<wilee-nilee> devslash, I would ask in #ubuntu-touch maybe
<Dr_willis> i would think you would install the ssh server, and ssh in as normal.
<orangerobot> is there any way to find out what file in /dev corresponds to a pendrive I have plugged in?
<moondog> http://pastebin.com/rNKWswJg
<wilee-nilee> the touch needs a chroot to mess with it I believe
<moondog> not used pastebin before
<moondog> hopefully that worked
<wilee-nilee> moondog, Thats great thanks yeah the ubuntu repos thar they be in a pirate voice
<benbloom> moondog: there's a great program on apt called pastebinit you can just pipe directly to it and it gives you back a link
<Dr_willis> orangerobot,  sudo blkid, sudo fdisk -l, or check dmesg output after plugging it in
<devslash> wilee-nilee, there isnt anyone talking in that channel
<moondog> I installed Linux Mint last week... my plan was to move to lubuntu this weekend... with the goal of better direct compatibility with ubuntu
<moondog> just because I'm anal that way
<Campfire> hello my question is before ubuntu even starts whats that called
<wilee-nilee> devslash, I noticed that, it was just a suggestion, I figured they would know maybe, during the day US it is more busy, just as info.
<Dr_willis> 'better direct compatibility'   Sounds like a marketing buzzword
<orangerobot> Dr_willis: thanks... blkid was very useful
<moondog> yeah
<Dr_willis> Campfire,   you mean the GRUB bootloader/menu?
<Campfire> yeah maybe before that though
<Dr_willis> there really is nothing befor GRUB.. except the PC post screen/info
<Dr_willis> power up -> post -> loads the MBR -> loads grub -> loads the os.
<devslash> wilee-nilee, i am having trouble with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#SshAccess at the part where it says to do su - phablet it says unknown id
<Campfire> DR_willis  ok grub boot loader it is
<Campfire> somehow there are 3 oses to choose from there
<Campfire> brb toilet
<Dr_willis> Campfire,  thts its job. to let you select the os.
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Campfire> ok i,m back
<Campfire> ty for so far help
<Campfire> ok so after bios splash screen you have the grub boot loader
<Campfire> screen then you can do cmd or load the os or do recovery if i,m correct
<Campfire> point i,m i,m trying to learn the terminoligy and processes before the distro strats
<jackdeth> Since you are on the subject of GRUB, I'm in a bind and need help. Let me know when you have a break in the current discussion and I will explain. It's rather lengthy and I don't wish to intrude.
<Campfire> i have a break
<wilee-nilee> jackdeth, Many users here, post your problem
<jackdeth> I have a system with 4 Hard Drives. WD 160GB with WinXP, Hitachi 320GB with Win7Ultimate, WD 1TB partitioned in 2 halves just for data, Seagate 500GB for Ubuntu 13.04.
<jackdeth> My former main OS was the XP drive. The drives started failing. Replaced it with the Win7 drive. Later installed Ubuntu and made dual boot between it and Win7.
<jackdeth> Recently I thought I'd take out the XP drive. But then my system won't boot. I think GRUB must have been put on that drive by default somehow. How can I get GRUB on my Ubuntu drive (or Win7 drive) so I can still boot to Ubuntu/Win7 so I can take that 160gb drive out?
<jackdeth> I read online somewhere you are supposed to be able to put GRUB on both drives so in case one fails it can still boot to the other. Is this correct?
<Dr_willis> You cabn have grub on the windows drive or on the linux dedicated drive if you wanted to
<Dr_willis> you can put grub on both also..
<Dr_willis> you can put grub on a spare usb flash drive if you really wanted to. ;)
<Dr_willis> I keep grub on the linux drive. in case i ever remove it.. windows boots normally since its untouched
<Campfire> is grub like the mbr
<Dr_willis> Grub installs to the MBR
<Dr_willis> its a bootloader
<wilee-nilee> jackdeth, Down load in ubuntu the bootrepair and run the bootinfo summary only and post its url. When you dual boot windows they combine their boot loader, so removing XP removed part of W7's boot.
<wilee-nilee> most likely anyway
<Jordan_U> jackdeth: Can you currently boot Ubuntu?
<Campfire> what do they call the windows one
<Jordan_U> Campfire: ntldr for XP, BCD for Windows Vista +.
<Campfire> ok and grub for ubuntu
<Campfire> making sence
<Campfire> ok for grub is grub2 a more advanced version of the mbr
<Dr_willis> grub is old.. grub2 is new.
<Campfire> for ubuntu
<Campfire> ty
<Dr_willis> lilo is an older bootloader.   syslinux,  is a differnt loader
<Dr_willis> the wiki pedia for grub may have info
<Campfire> ok is grub used on most distros
<Dr_willis> used on all of them as far as i know.
<wilee-nilee> devslash, I installed touch a couple of times and the ubuntu desktop via phablet but never really messed around with them on my nexus 7 it was not pretty, a couple of months ago anyway.
<Dr_willis> except ones that want to use lilo for some weird reason
<devslash> its better now. not complete but much better. ive been installing the latest nightly about 102 times per month on average
<devslash> err 1-2
<Nmbr1> Campfire: if you are curious about different kinds of bootloaders, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders includes some charts comparing the simlarities and differences between many different bootloaders.
<wilee-nilee> devslash, Yeah I figured they are coming along, the desktop would be my interest.
<wilee-nilee> It ran normally I installed lubuntu
<miltonh26> does anyone have a solution for the package update error:
<miltonh26>  W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Campfire> ok ntlrd  for xp bcd for vista grub and grub 2 for mogority of distros and lilo for syslinux
<wilee-nilee> miltonh26, This showing as a partial upgrade?
<miltonh26> yes, the updater is unable to pull repositories
<wilee-nilee> miltonh26 It happens don't run a partial, it generally is missing dependencies, or other things, I would wait for it to clear to a clear update.
<wilee-nilee> usually happens in a day or two
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello, I understand that the dpkg operations are ran as root, but how can I get the user $HOME variable to use in a preinst script?
<JackDeth> I'm terribly sorry. I'm having flaky issues with my internet and keep getting disconnected.
<JackDeth> If anyone left a response, I did not get it. :-(
<miltonh26> wilee-nilee: : I've been having the issue on more than one Ubuntu 13.04 for weeks.
<miltonh26> wilee-nilee: should I do a sudo apt-get clean first? Delete repository files in /var/lib/apt?
<wilee-nilee> JackDeth, Not sure how the two others feel, but the bootinfo summary from the bootrepair app would help me see what is going on, you can run just that from the app.
<Campfire> i,m trying to converet my thinking from the way windows and ubuntu uses there os may i ask a fey more questions
<JackDeth> wilee....let's pretend for a moment I'm a total idiot.....because I am.  :-P    How do I do what you just said?
<wilee-nilee> miltonh26, Yeah try copy and pasting sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get auto-clean ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<miltonh26> wilee-nilee: will do try thanks.
<JackDeth> Do I just click the launcher and type in "Boot Repair"?
<JackDeth> Oh. I think I found the app you are referring to.
<wilee-nilee> JackDeth, Download this app to ubuntu or a live cd and run just the bootinfo summary, it generates a url you can post. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Campfire> ok programs are packages if i,m correct that uses hard ware that are dependentces and rpos that are drivers
<wilee-nilee> miltonh26, Made one mistake it is  sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JackDeth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5892956/
<wilee-nilee> JackDeth, When I see this /grldr it looks like pirate ware, not sure here just saying
<miltonh26> wilee-nilee: yes, I caught that. thx. just ran sudo apt-get update and get the same error
<wilee-nilee> miltonh26, Not sure then myself if you have been having this problem where to go without just googling stuff.
<Atri_> Hello
<miltonh26> wilee-nilee: yes, I have googled it at least a 1/2 dozen times look for a solution. Butno go. Did log a bug and saw others are having the same issue.
<Campfire> ok after grub loads i pick a linux version then goes to password screen whats the next step bash or shell or something like that
<wilee-nilee> JackDeth, Not saying you knew this or had any intentions but that notation is not in any legit windows install, however you can get W8.1 the development release for free and it auto activates.
<benbloom> okay. I think I may have broken my NFS server with my network settings. can someone take a look? /etc/hostname 'Tristan' /etc/hosts: http://paste.debian.net/17197/ /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.debian.net/17198/
<miltonh26> wilee-nilee: thanks for the help. it is appreciated.
<midfingr> hello
<orangerobot> what is the difference between /var/log/kern.log e /var/log/dmesg?
<taek> kern.log is for kernel only?
<Anonynous> test
<midfingr> is there a channel for ubuntu 13.10 by chance?
<wilee-nilee> midfingr, #ubuntu+1
<midfingr> thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<jackdeth> Darn connection dropped again.  :-/
<benbloom> 'rpcinfo -p localhost' output: 'rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error - Connection timed out'
<jackdeth> Did you get the URL I sent with the report?
<rabbitface2> [A
<rabbitface2> [A
<wilee-nilee> jackdeth, Yes, when I see this /grldr it looks like pirate ware, not sure here just saying. Not saying you knew this or had any intentions but that notation is not in any legit windows install, however you can get W8.1 the development release for free and it auto activates. Here are my two posts.
<wilee-nilee> I'm not accusing you, it is none of my business.
<Campfire> wilee ty for help so far i,ll wait till this finishes if you just have time to talk ubuntu basics or is there a beter channal
<wilee-nilee> Campfire, I'm just a armchair user, I barely know the basics.
<jackdeth> I'm not entirely sure what you were just saying, but I have the physical Win7 disc, black face with kind of a halo looking thing around the outer edge....
<jackdeth> Bought it at a local reputable computer store.
<Campfire> i have no idia what a arm chair is
<wilee-nilee> jackdeth, THis line looks normal in the script except for the (/grldr) /boot.ini /grldr /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /grldr /ntldr  /NTDETECT.COM  that would not be on a MS install from their disc. Anyway that is a bit more convoluted than I can feel that I can get you what is needed.
<wilee-nilee> I would talk with the sellers of that disc if it were me,
<jackdeth> Well, it's a Windows store. They said they don't use Linux and suggested I come here for help getting this boot loader thing to work right.
<jackdeth> Should I just play around with this boot rapair utility, maybe?
<jackdeth> rapair=repair
<wilee-nilee> jackdeth, Cool, like I say it is not my business, I was just passing info,
<taek> Yo, anyway to make programs to snap to the edges of the screen?
<Campfire> firmware of hdd ?
<wilee-nilee> Campfire, Armchair is a colloquial of I'm an amateur.
<wilee-nilee> poser, fake.....etc
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Campfire> could pc bios mess up getting linux grub bl to
<jackdeth> That's ok. Well, thanks anyway for at least looking into it.
<miltonh26> taek: install Unity Tweak to control window snapping
<ziggy> anyone having random crashes with ubuntu 13.04 ?
<taek> miltonh26: will do thanks
<Ari-Yang> ziggy, your question is kind of vague
<Campfire> if your a armchair i,m  the armchair basement leval
<miltonh26> ziggy: yes. caused I think by the nvidia optimus driver even with bumblebee installed
<miltonh26> seems to happen on mouse movements
<ziggy> to revise my question ubuntu crashes randomly when i use google chrome , or just browsing external drive,  i have ati drivers installed.
<wilee-nilee> ziggy, Has it always?
<ziggy> yes since install
<miltonh26> ziggy, how does it crash?
<Campfire> armchair this is doorknob asking if you still out out there
<Campfire> my bad
<miltonh26> hard crash or graphics hang?
<ziggy> completely locks up
<ziggy> hard crash
<wilee-nilee> ziggy, what is the hardware as far as chip and ram amount.
<miltonh26> ziggy, does the mouse work but cannot click anything?
<ziggy> 3.4 x2 4gb ddr2 ati 5850
<ziggy> yes i cant click anything
<miltonh26> ziggy, yes, same as me. there are many ppl having the same issue. which kernel are you using?
<miltonh26> you might want to try upgrading
<wilee-nilee> ziggy, I'm wondering if something is eating the ram and it goes to swap, have you looked at what is running, I use htop at times but have a conky with that info as far as use.
<gjdjtpjmdyt> asdf
<Y111> #221
<ziggy> 3.8.0-26-generic, yes i have the base system running
<ziggy> no other programs
<ziggy> sorry if im a noob im trying to switch from windows
<Campfire> one question can you up grade and down grade kernals on ubuntu and keep settings
<wilee-nilee> ziggy, Sure but something in the OS might be driving it hard, it is difficult to tell from here at least for me.
<Dr_willis> settings? the kernels dont affect users settings in their home.. what settingd do you mean Campfire ?
<Campfire> drivers packages etc
<Campfire> i,m learning as we go
<ziggy> looking at system monitor Xorg has the highest cpu usage at 3-8%
<ziggy> load avg 0.01 0.11 0.40
<ziggy> i do have xfce
<Campfire> ok xorg and  xfce
<Campfire> anything else you have ziggy
<ziggy> not really
<Campfire> i forget if xorg and xfce  have to do with mininal and max installs or video can you refresh me
<Campfire> i was thinking to learn ubuntu fast i would set up a grafix card with four monitors have wiki on one with like a linux dragon speak
<Campfire> to ask a question and make it speak the definision
<paul2323> Hey guys, am I right in thinking that (after some our or two of research), that there is NO solution to syncing or adding music to iOS (iphone 4/4s) above iOS4, using linux? (ubuntu 13.04)
<taek> paul2323: as far as I know, ipod/ipad is not supported on linux
<Ari-Yang> paul2323, afaik Apple gadgets like ipod/ipad/iphone are compatible with ofc Mac OS and Windows (because windows has iTunes afaik)
<paul2323> right. so im still dual-os'ing Windows 8 (with iTunes), and ubuntu 13.04
<paul2323> (and i have mint 14 installed, but not active. Wasnt doing it for me)
<paul2323> so i basically only use Win 8 for the itunes. I haven't run into much , aside from some niche apps, that i can't use Ubuntu for
<paul2323> That works 'okay' for myself, but my girlfriend has an older laptop (2.0ghz dual core, 2gb ram, ~230gb HDD)
<paul2323> and we were looking at maybe putting ubuntu 32 bit on it, but iOS syncing is a dealbreaker for her
<riqdiiz> Hi I have a modem huawei but won't connect. Any help?
<Ari-Yang> paul2323, what you just said is all irrelevant lol this is an ubuntu support channel :b if you want you can stop by #ubuntu-offtopic
<paul2323> is it off topic?
<Ari-Yang> kind of
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<paul2323> i'll stop then, didn't realize.
<paul2323> for the record, is it because my concern isn't necessarily ubuntu specific?
<Campfire> can you make ubuntu dual boot to ios
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > paul2323
<ubottu> paul2323, please see my private message
<paul2323> kk
<paul2323> thx
<riqdiiz> Is there a gta version of the game that can run on Ubuntu?
<syntroPi> paul2323, have you read about http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<Nmbr1> riqdiiz: this channel is for Ubuntu support questions. If you have questions about GTA you may find #ubuntu-offtopic of some help
<paul2323> syntroPi, that's EXACTLY what i read. which is why i'm led to believe there is no solution atm.
<riqdiiz> Nmbr1: thanks
<Nmbr1> riqdiiz: no worries
<syntroPi> paul2323, hmm i never tried that, what exactly do you want to accomplish? I thought this lib is for sync (eg music via rhythmbox, amarok and such)...
<syntroPi> also there is always wine to run itunes on linux
<Ari-Yang> but wine isn't reliable.... it may "get the job done" though
<syntroPi> yeah but i thought that lib is for native support reverse engineering
<syntroPi> also there is ideviceinstaller  fot the aps
<syntroPi> apps
<syntroPi> just read about it, i dont own any apple product so i cant know how stable or complete that is though its always worth a try imho
<paul2323> syntroPi, Sorry, i was checking other channel. Generally i gather that as of iOS 4.x.x, (which was a couple years ago or more, can't remember), Apple has added enough 'security' layers that make it VERY difficult for linux-heads to rev-engineer a fix for the syncing issue
<paul2323> and basically no iOS devices post 4.x.x can sync their music library specifically.
<syntroPi> paul2323, ah ok didnt know that
<paul2323> yup
<paul2323> so if you have ancient ipods, you are okay
<paul2323> but if you are my girlfriend who has a iPhone 4s, you can't afford to switch to linux without dual-os'ing, or saying goodbye to ever changing the music on your device.
<Nmbr1> syntroPi: you're other option is us a vm
<crankharder> I just installed and see running php-fpm, but there's no socket??  I think it's supposed to be at /var/run/php5-fpm.sock, but it's not and there's no mention of it in php's conf file
<paul2323> vm = virtual machine / virtual box?
<syntroPi> Nmbr1, i use android which feels like a home run on linux
<Nmbr1> vm = virtual machine. vmware (vmplayer or vmworkstation) and virtualbox will let you create VMs
<syntroPi> yes i use those already extensively
<Nmbr1> if you have an ubuntu vm on windows or windows vm on ubuntu that should take care of the iPhone issue
<Nmbr1> use whichever has windows (vm or host) for iTunes
<syntroPi> paul2323,  if i were you i would just do some checking and also maybe try to compile the latest trunk
<paul2323> I believe i have the latest stuff. o well.
<paul2323> i'll try a couple more things
<histo> Ari-Yang: wine doesn't support usb
<paul2323> my gf won't care if she has to stick to windows. she's used to it anyway. And im dropping iOS for android soon anywa
<paul2323> anyway*
<syntroPi> just curious since they claim to support all those latest idevices
<paul2323> enough about my issue tho, it's off topic :P
<syntroPi> k
<C130RG> #oo
<client> Hello
<histo> paul2323: I don't think getting your ipod to work with ubuntu is off topic. But you've already received answers
<client> Would anybody be interested in testing my chat app I built with node.js? I just wanna see if it works globally
<paul2323> well it's linux wide, from all indications
<aeon-ltd> client: ask in offtopic
<client> Wheres that?
<client> *aeon-ltd
<coolstar> can I get mod-spdy for Apache 2.2 on my Ubuntu Server using apt-get or do I have to download their deb file?
<client> have you tried to apt-get command? coolstar
<coolstar> client: problem is, I don't know the package id
<client> coolstar see here: code.google.com/p/mod-spdy/‎
<histo> coolstar: https://developers.google.com/speed/spdy/mod_spdy/
<histo> coolstar: they have debs there
<client> wait coolstar I don't think apt-get will work
<coolstar> ok I'll just wget the debs and install them then
<client> see here coolstar: http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2012/04/add-spdy-support-to-your-apache-server.html
<client> they say download the .deb
<Phoenix1969> oh boy, so after completely removing the ssd, and installing it into another drive, reformatting it, reinstalling it, and reloading win7, i still get the grub screen with one win7 and two ubunyu choives, lol
<Phoenix1969> 20:00 <Phoenix1969> unbuntu is on the os choosing screen 2x, when its completely uninstalled and i used the boot repair, still there
<Phoenix1969> i even cleared cmos
<Droopsta915> hello. im trying to upgrade my ubuntu 11.04. i downloaded the gmount iso folder but cant instal. the folder is on my desktop. what command can i install it with?
<client> Phoenix1969 when you say it's on the screen twice, are you referring to the normal and safe mode?
<watch> hello
<Phoenix1969> no, on the grub screen
<watch> how can i boot ubuntu without internet ?
<Phoenix1969> has windows once, ubuntu 2x,  nothing else written
<client> yeah. on the grub screen, is 1 a safe mode?
<watch> without waiting
<Droopsta915> i tried ./configure
<client> Droopsta915 is it a folder or a .iso file?
<client> watch you don't need the internet to start ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Droopsta915: That's not how you upgrade Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Droopsta915> client: its gmount iso folder on my desktop. i downloaded a newer ubuntu iso to install but need to install the gmount iso folder first
<client> Droopsta915 why don't you burn the .iso file onto a disk instead?
<Droopsta915> Client: im using inspiron 1012 netbook. no cd drive
<client> Droopsta915 what about a usb flash stick?
<Jordan_U> client: Droopsta915: You don't use an Ubuntu CD (burned or not) to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu (unless by "upgrade" you mean re-install preserving /home/).
<Phoenix1969> can i  just eliminate the grub screen somehow?
<client> Jordan_U: Even upgrades of Ubuntu come on .iso? I thought he was referring to the .iso that you download for a new ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> I just dput my tarball to my ppa, but I'm seeing no activity in the web-browser, how long does it take? its a tiny package, really just a postinst script to automate some things.
<aeon-ltd> Phoenix1969: pretty sure you can hide it or put the timer to 0
<Phoenix1969> how?
<Jordan_U> client: No, they don't (which is what I'm trying to tell Droopsta915). Droopsta915 stated in their first message that they're trying to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu.
<Phoenix1969> theres no ubunto even on the system, and i cant rid the grub screen
<aeon-ltd> Phoenix1969: it's in the config
<Phoenix1969> windows config?
<Phoenix1969> what config?
<taek> dfdew
<aeon-ltd> Phoenix1969: grub configuration
<Phoenix1969> how do i get to grub config?
<aeon-ltd> Phoenix1969: what do you have installed if not ubuntu?
<Phoenix1969> win7
<Droopsta915> Jordan_U: yes. 11.04 doesnt upgrade anymore. i have a new ubuntu iso on my flash drive but need to mount. i have to install gmount iso folder fom my desktop. how can i install the folder in terminal
<Phoenix1969> and thats after a total reformat
<Phoenix1969> the grub still there
<aeon-ltd> Phoenix1969: of the whole hdd?
<Phoenix1969> yes
<aeon-ltd> that's impossible unless you installed grub after windows or you have 2 hdds
<client> Phoenix1969 are you sure you formatted correctly? Removed partitions too?
<Phoenix1969> i unplugged all other drives, and reformatted the ssd on   another system, then did a fresh win7 install, and when i finally rebooted, the grub screen is there with win7 and 2 ubuntu choices, lol
<Phoenix1969> remove partitions.....hmm
<Jordan_U> Droopsta915: You cannot install Ubuntu from that iso except by booting from it. Period.
<aeon-ltd> Phoenix1969: unplugged other drives?
<Phoenix1969> yes
<Jordan_U> !eol | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<client> make sure that there's no partitions left on the drive.
<aeon-ltd> Phoenix1969: are they plugged in now? and what is the boot order?
<Phoenix1969> not plugged in now still, only 1 ssd
<client> Even if there is more than 1 drive, it'll be a highly complex task to boot from 2 different drives. so the issue isn't there. it looks like you didn't reformat properly
<client> (if booting from 2 different drives is impossible in itself)
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Phoenix1969
<ubottu> Phoenix1969: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<client> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<client> :'D
<Droopsta915> Jodan_U: mounting a newer release wont help me?
<Droopsta915> Jordan_U:ill try the eol link. thank you.
<client> Droopsta915 which version of ubuntu are you trying to upgrade to?
<Droopsta915> client: 11.04
<client> oh. you're trying to do system updates
<client> as Jordan_U said, if 11.04 is at its eol, maybe you should consider downloading ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> Droopsta915: You're welcome.
<Droopsta915> client: yes. i downloaded 12.04 on my flashdrive as an iso file, but cant mount it. i have gmount iso floder on desktop, but dont know how to install it
<client> ok Droopsta915 let me look for a method for you for installing ubuntu via flash. Is your pc old?
<Droopsta915> client: about 2 years old inspiron mini 1012
<client> ok so you should be able to boot from usb
<Droopsta915> client: yes. usb will work. i gues downloadind iso to usb was my 1st mistake. should i install 12.04 on usb?
<client> Droopsta915 see here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-long-term-support
<client> even if you downloaded the iso to usb, it doesn't matter. you can just transfer it back to your pc and then 'burn' the iso onto the usb
<Droopsta915> client: thank you. ill check it out. crossing fingers. UBUNTU for LIFE!!!! goodnight
<taek> Lili
<client> my pleasure Droopsta915. if you need help, come back.
<taek> Droopsta915: if you're USB device supports it, you can turn it into an installation/live media device
<taek> I do it all the time with mine.
<client> taek you're = you are
<taek> client: excuse me.
<taek> I understand the need to be as correct as possible, but I am currently or was at that moment multi-tasking
<client> yeah I get that taek. but that typo was a killer. i couldn't resist
<taek> Hah. grammer-nazi
<awaken|zzz> hey peeps :) Anyone know how to get a displaylink USB adapter to work under 13.04 ? Been googling around the forums etc, not found anything useful
<client> sounds like you need a driver awaken
<awaken|zzz> apparently it's built into the kernel
<awaken|zzz> according to http://www.displaylink.com/technology/common_questions.php anyway
<awaken|zzz> should warn i'm a bit of a noob :P
<awaken|zzz> no mention on http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/ of any ubuntu past 9.10 though :/
<client> im a noob too.
<client> i just learn a little each day
<Jordan_U> client: I assume you've tried just plugging it in and checking the Display Settings (from GNOME Control Center)?
<awaken|zzz> yep
<client> wrong person Jordan_U
<client> redirect to: awaken|zzz
<Jordan_U> awaken|zzz: I assume you've tried just plugging it in and checking the Display Settings (from GNOME Control Center)?
<awaken|zzz> yeah , thats what the yep was for :D
<awaken|zzz> sorry was that a whisper? first time using xchat, more used to hydra etc
<awaken|zzz> and same here client  :P had mucho fun configuring  and securing my business webserver recently. Small business entrepreneurs have to do it for themselves! :D
<awaken|zzz> and i say noob, although I did actually first start with slackware in 96, and eventually got too annoyed with redhat 5 and suse 5 recompiling kernel to get audio and stuff working and gave up on nix for more than a decade lol.
<client> awaken you could get a dev or sysadmin to do the setup for you for $15 an hour
<awaken|zzz> screw that! im geeky enough :P
<client> maybe redhat was a bad choice. shuda tried debian instead
<awaken|zzz> and it's also encouraged me to whack ubuntu 13.04 on my main desktop, which has got to be a good thing
<awaken|zzz> and I think back in 96/97 ish debian was just as annoying as suse/redhat
<client> servers have been running on linux for a very long time
<client> probably just a lot harder back then
<awaken|zzz> everything was
<awaken|zzz> mind u, sort of simpler too
<awaken|zzz> there wasn't so many different ways of skinning the same cat
<awaken|zzz> or multilayered technologies
<awaken|zzz> e.g. pulse on alsa and oss - so many different bits to fail
<awaken|zzz> and all the different ways of starting/stoping service
<awaken|zzz> etc. etc
<acn> hi, i need help
<acn> anyone here?
<poz> i am
<awaken|zzz> so any ideas on displaylink? it's the number 1 reason for me not choosing ubuntu whenever my PC boots :P
<awaken|zzz> losing my 3rd screen
<acn> how do u do a dual boot win xp and ubuntu?
<awaken|zzz> whack ubuntu disc, in, follow instructions, works a treat :P
<poz> isent there a setting for that when you are installing ubuntu?
<awaken|zzz> not for me, i had to be difficult and install ubuntu on the spare space of an intel raid SRT caching volume :P
<awaken|zzz> that was a pain :P
<poz> you have a few options, one is to erase windows and install ubuntu, one is to create a partition and dual boot with win and ubuntu...
<awaken|zzz> he's gone
<poz> i think there is another
<poz> oh
<awaken|zzz> but i think it just lets you do an install on a folder on the windows drive
<poz> awaken, you any good at wireless adaptors?
<awaken|zzz> if you choose to "install alongside windows"
<poz> yeah, i think that was the third one. to install alongside windows...
<awaken|zzz> never tried it with ubuntu but it did that with mint and im guessing they just pinched it straight from ubuntu installer
<client> choose that option poz
<client> create partition
<poz> sorry?
<awaken|zzz> it was acn that wanted to know and hes gone
<awaken|zzz> and probably not poz but two puzzeled brains are often better than 1! :D
<client> poz if you're new to ubuntu, try a wubi install. although i dont think wubi is supported anymore.
<poz> i got rid of windows
<client> so your HDD is empty?
<poz> well i installed backports from here: http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<awaken|zzz> client, it worked in mint 14 and pretty sure its all still there on ubuntu 13.04
<client> do a direct install then
<awaken|zzz> and poz is already running linux client :D
<aeon-ltd> if you ever want windows, reinstall it first, reinstalling grub is not fun
<poz> and then my usb wireless adaptor stoped working
<poz> client, that was someone else with the problem, not me
<varunendra> client, it was another user who wanted help with dualboot. They quit. ;)
<poz> my problem is much harder to solve
<varunendra> poz, I think you tried the proprietary wireless driver yesterday. Didn't that help?
<awaken|zzz> reinstalling grub is easy anyway, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<awaken|zzz> so whats your problem poz? :)
<poz> no it did not help. i also returned that one and bought another one that i thought would be more compatible. maybe i was wrong
<poz> i plug in the usb wireless adapter and ubuntu simply does not see it.
<poz> i bought this one: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX40893
<varunendra> poz, oh now I remember .... you tried the backported kernel
<poz> yeah, i am currently trying and older version now to see if that will work
<awaken|zzz> poz, is this for a desktop? might i suggest an easy solution... http://goo.gl/Iuerp
<varunendra> poz, what is its product id (lsusb)? Do you know which driver it uses?
<poz> trying this one: compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-su
<poz> laptop
<awaken|zzz> and the internel wifi not supported? ow
<poz> this is the result from lsusb: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13b1:003b Linksys
<poz> not much info
<client> oh my bad poz
<varunendra> poz, that device is supported by the native driver rt2800usb. Does it load for it?
<poz> not sure. i think i broke my computer. is there a way i can see if i still have the driver?
<varunendra> poz, you can fine many things by looking at the result of "wireless_script" while the adapter is plugged in and tries/fails to connect (or detect) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<varunendra> s/fine/find
<poz> can i send files over irc?
<varunendra> !pastebin | poz
<ubottu> poz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<client> poz is your wireless card not working?
<taek> Ubuntu 12.03 didn't come with an IM client?
<cplx> Hi Guys - I have a macbook pro with a samsung 840ssd... running Ubuntu 13.04 - What is the best way to enable AHCI as I don't have a bios :P...
<poz> client, no its not
<varunendra> taek, when did 12.03 come out ;P
<taek> you know what I mean varunendra
<varunendra> :D
<varunendra> Empathy?
<taek> I think i'll install pidgin
<poz> here is the results from the wireless_script: http://pastebin.com/Lwmj9gJB
<varunendra> taek, Empathy is the default IM client in 12.04, works pretty well for me. But its your choice of course.
<taek> I use pidgin on my laptop
<taek> Does Empathy support OTR varunendra ?
<client> looks like your wlan is there poz
<client> wlan)
<client> wlan)
<client> wlan0
<FloodBot1> client: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cplx> Hi Guys - I have a macbook pro with a samsung 840ssd... running Ubuntu 13.04 - What is the best way to enable AHCI as I don't have a bios :P...
<poz> client, but not wlan1
<varunendra> taek, what is OTR? I don't know about it.
<client> .
<poz> my internal wireless card works. it is my usb wireless adapter that does not work
<client> why would i get muted
<client> oh
<taek> varunendra: http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<client> an external device
<poz> it did before i installed the backports, then it stoped working and its like its not even plugged in
<poz> i want to install the rt2800usb drivers, but i am unsure how
<poz> this page seems to be where i need to be: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rt2800usb
<varunendra> poz, what is output of 'modinfo rt2800usb' ?
<poz> but i am unsure how to install the drivers given that site
<taek> doesn't look like it does
<poz> modinfo rt2800usb ----> http://pastebin.com/DWay9qdP
<client> poz have you looked in: Settings > Additional Drivers ?
<krolow> i'm trying to install manually the build-essentials in 14.03, and i'm getting an error while installling dpkg-dev "The package is of bad quality", does someone know how i can get it installed?
<varunendra> taek, yeah, I couldn't find that or a similar option in a quick glance. Doesn't seem like it does OTR (unless it is hidden somewhere in the settings)
<taek> varunendra: it's fine i'll just install pidgin
<poz> the only "additional drives" that show up are for my graphics card
<varunendra> krolow, "apt-get install --print-uris build-essential" -- > will return download links of the required packages instead of downloading them.
<varunendra> poz, additional drivers shows proprietary drivers. rt2800usb is native.
<cplx> Hi Guys - I have a macbook pro with a samsung 840ssd... running Ubuntu 13.04 - What is the best way to enable AHCI as I don't have a bios :P...
<poz> oh okay, and it looks like i have it installed
<poz> so i am so confused as to why it does not show up
<poz> is there a setting which disabled the use of two wireless cards?
<krolow> varunendra: oh i didn't know about this param, thank you, but i have ran and received "unable to locate package"
<varunendra> krolow, make sure all the repositories are enabled in Software Center. Then do an update - sudo apt-get update.
<krolow> varunendra: okay, i gonna try here, i'm downloading manually because i do not have internet access in this computer, so i'm trying to install the packages to be able to compile the network card
<krolow> varunendra: thank you
<varunendra> np :)
<varunendra> krolow, which network card are you installing it for ?
<varunendra> poz, I overlooked something last time. Apparently, that VID : PID combo does not exist in rt2800usb. Which means it won't recognize that atapter.
<cplx> Hi Guys - I have a macbook pro with a samsung 840ssd... running Ubuntu 13.04 - What is the best way to enable AHCI as I don't have a bios :P...
<krolow> varunendra: it's actually a wireless adapter by usb, RTL8188CUS, and it is not autheticating in the wireless network, it's actually mostly working without any driver but it's not authenticating properly...
<varunendra> krolow, which OS version? And did you try the available parameters for the driver?
<poz> varunendra. is that real life?
<poz> it is going to look so bad when i have to return a second adapter in a week
<krolow> varunendra: ubuntu 13.04, about the paraments for the driver i haven't tried, i want to compile here the drive but i need to have some packages installed, so that's what i'm trying to do here
<varunendra> poz, unfortunately it is :( You may have some luck with ndiswrapper... or lookup linux drivers for 13b1:003b (my net is crawling @ 4-5 kB/s)
<varunendra> krolow, I'm not sure about installed version, but those Realtek drivers build fine on live session of 13.04, without build-essential.
<poz> hummm, okay. thanks anyways varunendra
<varunendra> krolow, you may try the "swenc=Y" parameter for the native driver.... if it helps, you won't need the proprietary one.
<krolow> varunendra: how do i set this param? i'm a totally noob here :(
<varunendra> krolow, assuming it is rtl8192cu driver, you can try - "sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu".... then ... "sudo modprobe -v rtl8192cu swenc=Y" . The first command will remove the driver, the second one will load it with the desired parameter.
<varunendra> krolow, this is a temporary parameter, will be lost at next boot.
<krolow> varunendra: oh i see, i gonna give a try here for that, i could figure out here the problem with the invalid package, i have download another and finally got the build-essential, but i still get the error while compiling, i gona try what you have mention
<varunendra> k
<krolow> tried here, still the same, i have removed the wirelesss auth protection, but even with this disable and setuping static ip, it does not work
<krolow> varunendra: what i found strange is that network appears avaliable, i just not enable to connect...
<varunendra> krolow, I'd like to see a detailed report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 Try this when the adapter is plugged in, but fails to connect.
<krolow> varunendra: okay, let me dowload and move to the computer with the issue
<DuncanNZ> Does Ubuntu use wpa_supplicant as its underlying wifi system? I have manpages and example config files for wpa_supplicant already on my system, but not an actual config file…
<cplx>  Hi Guys - I have a macbook pro with a samsung 840ssd... running Ubuntu 13.04 - What is the best way to enable AHCI as I don't have a bios :P...
<krolow> varunendra: https://gist.github.com/krolow/07d9a3abfbbfc7fdfc07
<DarKraft> hasadna
<varunendra> DuncanNZ, I believe Network Manager uses it implicitly, not sure about its configuration files though.
<DuncanNZ> varunendra: OK, that's what I suspected considered I have it installed – it’s just so odd I can't find the config file in any of the normal places, nor using a `locate wpa_supplicant.conf`
<varunendra> DuncanNZ, probably use variants of "find" command ;)
<DuncanNZ> varunendra: an example please ☺
<DuncanNZ> or does anyone know where wpa_supplicant.conf is normally stored on Ubuntu?
<varunendra> DuncanNZ, find /etc -name "*supplicant*"
<varunendra> returns /etc/wpa_supplicant
<DuncanNZ> which is a directory on my system
<DuncanNZ> and the config file is nowhere to be seen inside it?
<DuncanNZ> Just three files: action_wpa.sh , functions.sh , ifupdown.sh …
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: if wpa_supplicant is controlled by network-manager, there is no need for a config file. so there is none.
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: why do you want to see the config file?
<DuncanNZ> POVaddct: So where does it store passwords, etc?
<DuncanNZ> As an example for another system which is CLI only
<DuncanNZ> and is having trouble connecting to the same network, so I want to see what my config file looks like
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: network-manager does that, somewhere in gconf
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: if you want to have a wpa_supplicant.conf for a cli only system, you can generate one (for wpa) with wpa_passphrase
<DuncanNZ> POVaddct: Thanks
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: wpa_passphrase YOUR_ESSID > wpa_supplicant.conf
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: (type in passphrase)
<DuncanNZ> POVaddct: Thanks for that, I’ll be back soon after trying that
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: then look into wpa_supplicant.conf to see the syntax
<varunendra> krolow, I couldn't get any hints in the report. It maybe the driver's fault, or it may be mine for not being able to guess. Can you normally *see* the available networks with that adapter?
<superdo> hi
<krolow> varunendra: yes i can, it's not authorizing and so i have test disable the wireless protection even disabled it is not working
<superdo> if I connect an external hdd to my laptop, can I rename the partition names from Computer (nautilus) Hard disk (Krusader) ?
<varunendra> krolow, which channels are you using in the router? (a/b/g/n)
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: and make sure the cli only system does NOT run network-manager. you cannot have wpa_supplicant running with config file while network-manager is also running a wpa_supplicant instance using the same wireless card.
<DuncanNZ> yeah it’s BSD so might be different... but I’ll check soon
<varunendra> krolow, you may try b/g only, it sometimes helps with authentication issues, but obviously you'll miss n-speeds. Still better than nothing.
<krolow> varunendra: mixed (b/g), 2.457GHz
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: oh, if it's bsd i cannot help at all
<DuncanNZ> POVaddct: OK I’ve tried that command and it doesn’t work, nevermind
<m000gle> I know that the systray icon whitelist was deprecated in Ubuntu 13.04, but is there any way to bring this back? ... I am running a piece of software, using Wine 1.6, which requires a tray icon for full functionality.
<DuncanNZ> It only sets it up with the defaults, not the extra options I thought I’d need.
<POVaddct> DuncanNZ: "doesn’t work" says nothing
<varunendra> krolow, perhaps we should look at the proprietary driver then. What was the error you were getting while compiling?
<krolow> varunendra: strange that i have used this same adapter in raspberry pi, with a debian version(wheezy) and it works pretty well
<krolow> varunendra: let me show you the error
<cplx> hi guys - how would i add ' setpci -d 8086:2828 90.b=40 ' to /etc/grub.d/10_linux so it runs on boot?
<krolow> varunendra: https://gist.github.com/krolow/07d9a3abfbbfc7fdfc07#file-error-txt
<cplx> Ann0yeD: it's possible.... just difficult - been looking on google..............ba
<cplx> need to add ' setpci -d 8086:2828 90.b=40 ' to /etc/grub.d/10_linux so it runs on boot...
<varunendra> krolow, where did you download the driver from? It seems to be an older version (v2.6.6.0.20120405). I have it downloaded, and it is v3.4.4_4749.20121105
<krolow> varunendra: what is the url that you download, maybe is that the reason that is not compiling here
<krolow> varunendra: i get from some forums the url
<varunendra> krolow, realtek's site has some funny way of browsing the driver, let me 'discover' the correct link again :P
<krolow> varunendra: yeah, really a mess the site hehehe
<krolow> varunendra: i must stop buy these dealextremes stuffs(china) hehehe, it's always a pain to find the things
<varunendra> krolow, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2742
<Jordan_U> cplx: Never edit anything in /etc/grub.d/.
<varunendra> RTL8188CUS - Unix driver.
<douglus> Hi guys need to tech support please .... i m looking to buy/build a new pc was wondering if i bought the amd A10 if i would have any trouble runninng youtube full screen ?
<cplx> Jordan_U: where would I add that setpci line then......?
<douglus> I heard amd has bad driver support ?
<Johnny_Linux> dougl,  most have better experience with nvidia
<Jordan_U> cplx: You can add that command to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (create the file if it doesn't alreay exist). Note however that poking at PCI registers is dangerous though, and I haven't checked that command for sanity.
<douglus> ok thx
<Johnny_Linux> np
<douglus> jonny_linux amd cpu and nvidia gpu then ?
<Johnny_Linux> ya, its what the doctor ordered
<varunendra> Jordan_U, can't those type of things be added in /etc/default/grub then update-grub ?
<douglus> is 4 gb of ram enough to get use web and watch movies ?
<Jordan_U> douglus: AMD has better open source drivers for their GPUs (and actually works with the community), Nvidia has better proprietary drivers but explicitly refuses to help the community in any way (won't even provide the specifications for their hardware, so the nouveau developers need to reverse engineer everything).
<Johnny_Linux> yep
<cplx> Jordan_U: so add it to /boot/grub/custom.cfg the command as i?
<Jordan_U> varunendra: No, this is not a kernel parameter, it's a grub command.
<Jordan_U> cplx: Yes, add the command as-is.
<DuncanNZ> Jordan_U: What about Intel? Because I just ordered a laptop with an Intel graphics card and Intel CPU
<cplx> Jordan_U: after I have created custom.cfg do i need to do anything else?
<Jordan_U> cplx: No.
<douglus> Jordan i was told that amd does not actively support youtube  play back  is this true ?
<Johnny_Linux> douglus,  i have an amd cpu asus w/ ati and it runs youtube just fine
<douglus> no glitch vdieo play back  in linux ?
<Johnny_Linux> none
<Johnny_Linux> and its onboard
<Johnny_Linux> hd3300
<Jordan_U> DuncanNZ: Intel basically has the best driver support, completely open source with support entering the mainline kernel and Xorg before the hardware is released (with the exception of poulsbo chips, where they completely dropped the ball).
<douglus> jonny_linux  think  your the only person i ve met who supports amd
<douglus> ait
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<cplx> or just reboot
<cplx> Jordan_U: ^
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Johnny_Linux> i normally dont, i just put this machine tohether with old parts, its what i ended up with, i normally use nvidia
<krolow> varunendra: i downloaded and tried to compile here got some errors too https://gist.github.com/krolow/07d9a3abfbbfc7fdfc07#file-error-2-txt
<Jordan_U> cplx: Just reboot, but have a LiveCD/USB on hand in case that PCI command does terrible things.
<douglus> jonny_linux i m thinking of getting amd A10 this is plenty of kick hopefully amd drivers are getting better ?
<Johnny_Linux> not sure about the amd a10, never used it, maybe someone here has
<duncan_> testing
<DuncanNZ> testing
<DuncanNZ> ok
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * alcane installing on 160gb drive and looking for partitioning advice, please advise
 * alcane is a home user
<histo> !partition | alcane
<ubottu> alcane: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<DuncanNZ> General IRC question: does floodbot actually do anything other than give a message when people flood, and if not then why are there three of them?
<histo> DuncanNZ: floodbot silences people afaik
<alcane> ubottu: i know how to partition, i'm looking for what others think is the best scheme, as in, boot, swap, home or swap boot home or boot home swap....
<ubottu> alcane: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * alcane knows how to partition... looking for opinions
<histo> alcane: Notice the link from ubottu about partitioning schemes
<histo> alcane: How much ram do you have?
<alcane> histo: are you a bot?
<DuncanNZ> lol...
<histo> alcane: no
<alcane> histo: awesome, 2gb
<alcane> histo: advice?
<bekks> alcane: 512M /boot, 2.1GB swap, 20G /, 4G /home and the rest for /data
<andybrine> morning guys
<OerHeks> bekks sounds like standard partitioning.
<bekks> OerHeks: ack
<andybrine> Just a quick question, im having problems getting virtualboz working on ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> OerHeks: besides the fact that I do not recommending insane big /homes :)
<alcane> bekks: data? most of my data will be in the home folder....
<bekks> alcane: Which I do not recommend.
<bekks> alcane: /home is for personal files, configs. data doesnt belong there :)
<andybrine> it keeps saying i need to install DKMS package first
<andybrine> this is already installed though
<andybrine> has someone managed to get virtualbox working in ubuntu 13.04?
<sanav> hello , i need a personal help .I want to sign up for free web hosting .My computer IP is blocked and need some assistence for sign up .I'll be very grateful for help .I'll gave you all details needed .I need free web host for SSH (project).That site don't provide online help .Thanks .I'm waiting for help .
<OerHeks> sanav, this is ubuntu support, we cannot support free webhosting and banned ip.
<alcane> bekks: so just a separate partition for extra stuff (movies, music, pictures, etc)
<bekks> alcane: correct
<alcane> bekks: awesome, thanks =)
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<sanav> OerHeks: i know that .I'm sorry for that but i don't know which IRC provide me that help .Can you tell me a suitable IRC ? thanks
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AndrewEagle> Hello. In evince. How to change  scrolling through left mouse key instead of middle mouse key?
<krolow> varunendra: finally i could get it working using https://code.google.com/p/realtek-8188cus-wireless-drivers-3444749-ubuntu-1304/
<regexks_> why is there a server called morecock
<OerHeks> regexks_, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<DJones> regexks_: You probably should ask the people who run the freenode network
<regexks_> oh i thought the people who run the freenode network might be ubuntu users
<rymate1234> test
<OerHeks> !test
<DJones> OerHeks: It won't work, ubottu has just fallen off irc
<OerHeks> i just noticed DJones, and she returned \o/
<akaWolf> hello!
<varun_> What just happened to the channel ?
<akaWolf> I install Ubuntu 13.04 and got: "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."
<akaWolf> can everyone help me?
<douglus> guys how well does ubuntu work on 4gb of ram ?
<varun_> douglus, fantastic, assuming rest of the hardware is well supported.
<douglus> well not sure if i should buy 4or 8 gb of ram thinking of amd athalon 2 X4 750k with radeon hd6670
<varunendra> douglus, quality is more important than quantity of RAM, if both are same brands, 8GB would obviously be better.
<douglus> varunendra thanks
<varunendra> welcome :)
<akaWolf> "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."
<akaWolf> can everyone help me?
<akaWolf> Ubuntu 13.04
<akaWolf> standart grub2
<histo> !md5sum | akaWolf verify your iso and installation media using this
<ubottu> akaWolf verify your iso and installation media using this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> regexks_: ask in #freenode or #help
<Wellark_> akaWolf: whoa.. that's bad
<Wellark_> akaWolf: are you able to load the older kernels?
<elky> Sometimes when i wipe something off my trackpad, unity swaps between stuff and then the launcher bar refuses to hide afterwards. It's still showing as being set to autohide in ccsm. How can I get it to hide again?
<andybrine> Can anyone help at all. Im trying to install virtualbox on my laptop and im having problems running it
<Wellark_> andybrine: what's the problem?
<andybrine> Wellark_ it keeps coming up with lease reinstall the kernel module by executing /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Wellark_> akaWolf: did you see that after a normal update or are you running a live cd/usb or did you install a custom kernel?
<andybrine> when i run that is says the kernal cannot be found
<Wellark_> andybrine: which ubuntu version? did you install virtualbox using apt-get (or software center) or  are you running with packages from virtualbox.org or a manual installation?
<andybrine> i installed it from the ppa through synaptic manager
<Wellark> andybrine: virtualbox.org ppa?
<andybrine> yeah, it was this one deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian raring
<Wellark> andybrine: ok, so your virtualbox stops working after kernel updates on the host machine and running /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup fixes it?
<michoo_> hello there can i find here any help to make my wifi work
<michoo_> ???
<andybrine> I have run that comand and it returns "kernel 3.8.0-26-generic cannot be found"
<varunendra> !details | michoo_
<ubottu> michoo_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> andybrine: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<michoo_> i have xubuntu 13.04 and wen i run lspci i cant find my wifi and i try lsusb same
<Techman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<michoo_> i have pavilion tx200
<Wellark> andybrine: yes, make sure you have linux-headers and dkms installed
<Techman> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Techman> Hmm
<Techman> Cute bot
<blazemore> !ot | Techman that's not all it can do
<ubottu> Techman that's not all it can do: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Techman> Ok okay that's ot I get it
<Wellark> andybrine: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic dkms
<andybrine> it says they are the newest version
<varunendra> michoo_, is it an internal wifi card? Can you give us the pastebin links of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" and "lsusb" ?
<andybrine> is it worth uninstalling and then reinstalling?
<bekks> andybrine: Whats the output of uname -a ?
<bekks> andybrine: And no. This is not windows. So it is pointless to uninstall and reinstall.
<Sarger001> Ubuntu 13.10 is being kinda sluggish, I'm getting kinda worried about the speed of the final release.
<utfans05> uname
<andybrine> uname
<bekks> andybrine: No. "uname -a"
<andybrine> Linux andybrine-K54C 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:43:33 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfhowlett> Sarger001, it's currently at Alpha 1 release .. what'd you expect?
<andybrine> yeah i was put it in the wrong box for a sec
<cfhowlett> !saucy|Sarger001,
<ubottu> Sarger001,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Sarger001> Okey
<xormor> Linux laptoppi-HP-G62-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<michoo_> yes its internal   oot@michoo:/home/michoo# lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<michoo_> 00:14.0 Bridge [0680]: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller [10de:0269] (rev a3)
<michoo_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30e5]
<michoo_> 	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
<sh_ahmed> Hey guys,
<sh_ahmed> Everytime I boot up, I'm shown this error message, don't know its meaning though
<sh_ahmed> [11099.256048] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<sh_ahmed> [11099.480042] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<sh_ahmed> [11099.696041] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 24 using uhci_hcd
<sh_ahmed> [11099.816069] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<sh_ahmed> [11100.040039] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<sh_ahmed> [11100.256043] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 25 using uhci_hcd
<sh_ahmed> [11100.664051] usb 5-2: device not accepting address 25, error -71
<sh_ahmed> [11100.776050] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 26 using uhci_hcd
<sh_ahmed> [11101.184050] usb 5-2: device not accepting address 26, error -71
<varunendra> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sh_ahmed> sorry
<cfhowlett> sh_ahmed, dude!  learn how to paste, please!
<sh_ahmed> I'm quite new to this, sorry
<michoo_> root@michoo:/home/michoo# lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<michoo_> 00:14.0 Bridge [0680]: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller [10de:0269] (rev a3)
<michoo_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30e5]
<michoo_> 	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
<michoo_> root@michoo:/home/michoo# lsusb
<michoo_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
<michoo_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 2.0 Interface [Broadcom BCM2045]
<michoo_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<michoo_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<michoo_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 064e:a110 Suyin Corp. HP Webcam
<bekks> michoo_: Use a pastebin!
<michoo_> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. AES1600
<varunendra> !pastebin | michoo_
<ubottu> michoo_: please see above
<michoo_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 056a:0093 Wacom Co., Ltd TPC93
<michoo_> what is pastebin
<andybrine> whats strange is that I have never had a problem with virtualbox for ubuntu and now its not working at all
<bekks> andybrine: Which vbox version do you have?
<michoo_> !pastebin | michoo_
<ubottu> michoo_, please see my private message
<sh_ahmed> http://pastebin.com/0UGrrvDN
<Techman> I was about say
<Tm_T> michoo_: a service where you can paste large amounts of text without flooding channels the way you just did
<Techman> I think there was a !pastebin command
<Tm_T> Techman: it was triggered earlier already
<Tm_T> !pastbinit | michoo_
<Tm_T> !pastebinit | michoo_
<ubottu> michoo_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<andybrine> I have the latest vbox 4.2
<sh_ahmed> Any idea about that guys?
<bekks> andybrine: From virtualbox.org?
<andybrine> yeah
<JohnathonDoe> !pastebin | JohnathonDoe
<ubottu> JohnathonDoe, please see my private message
<zheka> hi here guyz
<zheka> i have an trouble with wubi installer
<CRC43> where are the ~/Music ~/Videos  ..etc... icons stored?
<zheka> hello anyone here can help me?
<michoo_> http://pastebin.com/qaQZgQiL
<sh_ahmed> ubottu, please pm me how to use the command !pastebin (if there is such a command)
<ubottu> sh_ahmed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michoo_> sh_ahmed pastebin.com its a website
<xcalibur> HI, can somebody tell me how to completly reinstall apache (inculding the /etc/apache direcotry)?
<Wellark> andybrine: what does "$ sudo dkms status" tell you?
<sh_ahmed> michoo_, I know, I thought there must be some commad
<sh_ahmed> michoo_, command
<akaWolf> Wellark: I install Ubuntu 13.04 from live-USB
<andybrine> sudo dkms status
<andybrine> vboxhost, 4.2.16: added
<andybrine> virtualbox-guest, 4.2.10, 3.8.0-19-generic, x86_64: installed
<akaWolf> Wellark: and I've got this error..
<zheka> guyz i cant start wubi
<sh_ahmed> !pastebin | sh_ahmed
<ubottu> sh_ahmed, please see my private message
<akaWolf> Wellark: after restart
<akaWolf> ubottu: md5 ok
<bekks> andybrine: Those guest additions will not work. Install the "official" ones, as shipped with vbox.
<michoo_> sh_ahmed no such command just open pastbin.com and past your result there
<sh_ahmed> michoo_: okay,
<akaWolf> histo: with md5 checksum all Ok
<sh_ahmed> thanks
<CRC43> Hello, Where are the Music/Videos/ ...etc , icons stored?
<zheka> guyz help me start wubi
<varunendra> michoo_, was that all the output? There is no wireless adapter in those outputs. Are you sure you have one?
<Wellark> andybrine: try runnin: sudo dkms autoinstall
<sh_ahmed> PART #ubuntu "Going for fishing"
<akaWolf> I try to chroot to my partition with Ubuntu from Live -- work
<andybrine> it keeps saying your kernal headers cannot be found
<michoo_> yes im sure and its on from the bios and from the switch
<Wellark> andybrine: and remove any -guest packages you have installed on your host
<Wellark> your host machine running virtualbox does not need the guest drivers
<akaWolf> and I try type init=/bin/bash -- doesn't work
<akaWolf> Wellark: can you help me?
<Wellark> akaWolf: sorry, I can't help you :(
<akaWolf> Wellark: ok, thanks
<Wellark> akaWolf: seems that something has gone horribly wrong with the installation
<Wellark> akaWolf: I would only suggest to try to reinstall
<andybrine> ok im just removing all the guest packages now
<iceroot> akaWolf: sudo chroot /path/to/mounted/slash-directory(   should work
<Wellark> akaWolf: also, I would run memcheck just to be sure
<akaWolf> iceroot: it's work
<akaWolf> Wellark: memory ok )
<andybrine> its still unable to locate the kernal packages
<Wellark> andybrine: can you give the full output of the dkms message (if it's more than 2 lines, please use pastebin)
<akaWolf> if i true understand, the kernel can not read /sbin/init and execute it
<zheka> hi guyz
<akaWolf> can everyone help me?
<holy_rain> Hi all, in 13.04, I have a strange problem, my kernel panics after disconnecting bluetooth DUN connection
<zheka> i need some help too? wubi not starting
<andybrine> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/WJ1eUHfu
<akaWolf> m?
<holy_rain> A quick search reveals that the bug is already reported.
<Wellark> andybrine: could you paste "ls -1 /boot/" also to pastebin?
<zheka> hello anyone can help me then?
<Okitain> holy_rain: Confirm it still. It helps prioritizing the bug among others.
<andybrine> here is the pastbin for the previosu command http://pastebin.com/tfthGDVj
<holy_rain> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165433 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 3.8.x panics on bluetooth DUN disconnect" [High,Confirmed]
<kelly> hi guys
<kelly> how can i change username in ubuntu ?
<andybrine> thanks for all your help guys
<andybrine> i may just have to give upo
<andybrine> its soo frustrating and im going to try vmware if i can find a good download for that
<Wellark> andybrine: what does apt-cache show linux-headers-generic tell you+
<andybrine> sudo apt-cache
<Wellark> andybrine: just this one thing :)
<andybrine> cheers
<andybrine> what do i need to run to get this output?
<Wellark> $ apt-cache show linux-headers-generic
<zheka> hi guyz
<zheka> who can help me with wubi installer
<andybrine> Here is the output http://pastebin.com/9EgqMzbQ
<vnc786> i am on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit i have second hdd attach as /dev/sdb2 in which i deleted by mistakenly a folder of 1.2 gb  i have install scalpel but in conf file i am not able to find settings related to folder
<k1l> zheka: wubi is hard to support most suggest a real install. but if you give more details people can have a look
<Wellark> andybrine: ok, this is weird
<Wellark> andybrine: it says Depends: linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic
<Wellark> and you are running -26
<andybrine> yeah
<Wellark> andybrine: seems something is out of sync
<andybrine> very strange
<Wellark> but that also explains why the dkms build fails
<andybrine> i have a sandybridge processor
<andybrine> apparently this causes some issues
<k1l> zheka: no support via pm. keep it in this channel here
<Wellark> andybrine: how about: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<andybrine> though i wouldnt of thought it would at all tbh
<andybrine> nothing to upgrade or install there
<andybrine> lol
<Wellark> andybrine: ok, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zheka> checked logs at %temp% wubi won`t lookup prev donwloaded iso
<andybrine> still nothing
<andybrine>  do you know where i can download a good copy of vmware
<andybrine> or is that likely to cause the same issue?
<ampelbein_> andybrine: What is the output of "apt-cache policy linux-generic"?
<vnc786> please advise me what option should i opt to recover data Testdisk(which says: to recover partition ) or scalpel
<kingbeast> is this anti-bot message going to pop up every time I join now?
<vnc786> i have just deleted a folder in my secondary hard drive ....
<Wellark> andybrine, ampelbein_: hmm.. seems that raring-updates does not include linux-headers-generic
<andybrine> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/80Z9brVV
<quibquob> recently installed drivers for my HD 7750, now my screen has a "AMD testing use only" icon in the bottom right of the screen which never goes away, and there's also now a black border an inch or two wide around the screen.
<andybrine> damn this is frustrating, without that right headers im still unable to install vmware
<ampelbein_> andybrine: that's weird. Do you have raring-updates enabled? What does "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" say?
<cfhowlett> quibquob, I'd say your drivers are suspect ...
<andybrine> Here is thge output if that helps
<andybrine> http://pastebin.com/QKxbjg87
<bekks> andybrine: Whats the entire output of sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; dpkg -l | grep linux-image; dpkg -l | grep header
<varunendra> bekks, slightly better - dpkg -l | egrep 'linux-image|header'
<bekks> varunendra: Yeah :)
<elky> my unity launcher is set to autohide but it seems to have got stuck unhidden. how can i make it autohide again? it's covering stuff up :(
<Ampelbein> andybrine: You have the latest kernel from -updates installed, but apt seems to not consider the -updates pocket for upgrades.
<akaWolf> hm (
<akaWolf> I reinstall ubuntu
<akaWolf> and I've got "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."
<Ampelbein> andybrine: "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" - can you post the output of that command?
<andybrine> Here is the full output bekks http://pastebin.com/t7AR26sN
<bekks> andybrine: You do not have the matching headers for your running kernel installed.
<bekks> andybrine: Which command did you use to try to install them?
<andybrine> im not sure to be honest
<Wellark> bekks: I instructed him to simply install linux-headers-generic
<Ampelbein> bekks: linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic are built from the same source package (linux-meta), yet they show in different versions in that output.
<Wellark> but for some reason linux-headers-generic is not coming from raring-updates
<Ampelbein> andybrine: And from the apt-get update output it is clear that -updates is not enabled.
<Wellark> Ampelbein: indeed. and nor is security
<Wellark> andybrine: have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list manually? you seem to be missing vital default repositories f
<varunendra> andybrine, what does "apt-cache show linux-headers-generic | grep -i version" show ?
<andybrine> apologies the updates were off for some reason
<andybrine> lol
<Ampelbein> andybrine: yeah, and that is your problem right there ;-)
<andybrine> lol let me update again
<Ampelbein> andybrine: since you installed the kernel package from updates, then disabled updates.
<andybrine> think i switched that odd a while ago not putting them back on
<Ampelbein> So the header package is in wrong version. When you enable updates and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade you will have the correct headers.
<andybrine> ok, updates are installing
<andybrine> lol
<PaintBucket> closed the wrong one..
<andybrine> this will work perfectly shrotly im sure
<andybrine> thats for all your help everyone
<Wellark> andybrine: np. :)
<Wellark> I just hope you get your virtualbox running again
<aashu_dwivedi> i am trying to install webcamstudio but my software center keeps crashing
<aashu_dwivedi> what should i do ?
<andybrine> same here :)
<TheeMahn> I wrote software Friday that is going to destroy Microslop, I am thinking take down Ubuntu as well.  I have been looking into not copywriting it, but patenting it.  How would you feel if I yanked a rug out from beneath you cozy feet?
<andybrine> i only need to install one software package on windows
<andybrine> lol
<Ampelbein> TheeMahn: What?
<aashu_dwivedi> webcamstudio site has listed the link https://launchpad.net/~webcamstudio/+archive/webcamstudio-stable as ppa
<TheeMahn> http://repostorm.com/
<aashu_dwivedi> but i am not sure how to add this ppa
<Ampelbein> andybrine: If your system wouldn't have been misconfigured by the systems administrator, it would have been only one package in ubuntu as well.
<andybrine> yeah
<andybrine> im the only one using this machine and so that was all me that did that
<andybrine> lol
<varunendra> elky, did you solve your unity launcher issue?
<Matthew_Moore> Need some help with Ubuntu 13.04.  i tried to Install Team veiwer and when i try to open it i get an error.  " can't verify proram version " never had a problem with team veiwer before. got any ideas?
<elky> varunendra: it seems to have righted itself :-/
<TheeMahn> click on the blue link and download the pdf and begin to say how
<varunendra> :P
<elky> TheeMahn: stop spamming
<TheeMahn> First of all I am not a spammer
<elky> Yes, yes you are.
<TheeMahn> I am a operating system architect & leading programmer of Ultimate Edition Linux
<varunendra> elky, Sometimes I have to reset the Unity profile to default using ccsm to fix such issues. But I have exported the current profile to a file to load again.
<Wellark> TheeMahn: so what is your problem with ubuntu you need help with?
<TheeMahn> I need no help,
<kingbeast> TheeMahn, then why are you in here?
<elky> varunendra: i did unity --reset but as i hit enter i noticed that it was fixed. maybe the alt key to bring up the run command thingy unstuck it
<TheeMahn> My software fixes every problem you have
<Wellark> TheeMahn: then please stop pasting links that are not relevant to a problem with ubuntu.
<Wellark> TheeMahn: see /topic.
<varunendra> elky, lol..!
<djatakk> That floodbot thing is weird...
<PaintBucket> It's kinda nice.
<PaintBucket> I -hate- spam.
<James0r> is this chan for Ubuntu chat or help or both?
<kingbeast> James0r, help
<MonkeyDust> was my password visible to the channel?
<elky> James0r: help. chat about ubuntu is in #ubuntu-discuss, completely offtopic stuff is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kingbeast> MonkeyDust, no
<James0r> kingbeast, thx. Can anyone help me add a printer in Lubuntu 13.04?
<PaintBucket> I'm just kind of hanging out, learning.
<kingbeast> James0r, we can try, let's start out with a brand model number for the printer
<James0r> kingbeast: oh it's actually not a physical printer. I just installed the cups-pdf package and i'm trying to set it up
<andybrine> i have just run vboxdrv setup again and it stil cannot find headers
<andybrine> damn it
<kingbeast> James0r, might be someone else in here that can help you with that, I have zero experience on that
<James0r> kingbeast: trying to follow an Ubuntu tutorial but it's not matching up with my Lubuntu release
<James0r> kingbeast: k cool. i'll hang out
<clemdu57> Hi !
<clemdu57> I'm new on ubuntu, i want leave windows do you can help me ?
<k1l> !details | clemdu57
<ubottu> clemdu57: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<clemdu57> (i'm french, so exuse my language)
<Mathisen> James0r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188860
<Wellark> andybrine: please provide the full output of sudo apt-get update
<James0r> Mathisen: thx. I'm looking at that right now though, not really matching up with what i'm seeing in Lubuntu
<Wellark> andybrine: some of your packages might be out of sync
<clemdu57> I'm living in Italy, and where I live, this is no ADSL.
<Wellark> andybrine: as you had disabled the -updates
<clemdu57> I use a 3G Key
<James0r> under my 'Printing' settings it is looking for network printers it looks like
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<clemdu57> Do it's compatible with ubuntu 13.04 ??
<James0r> scratch that i think i found it
<James0r> thx y'all
<Wellark> andybrine: and after apt-get update, please provide output of "apt-cache show linux-headers-generic"
<clemdu57> please
<andybrine> all of the updates have worked now
<kingbeast> James0r, hope it works for you
<clemdu57> do the WIND 3G Key is compatible ?
<k1l> clemdu57: we have a frensh and italian support, too.
<bekks> andybrine: Now check the version of the install linuex headers again.
<clemdu57> where ?
<auronandace> !fr | clemdu57
<ubottu> clemdu57: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kingbeast> clemdu57, #ubuntu-fr
<arunpyasi> hi guys i am having a problem with software-properties-gtk
<andybrine> here is the output from apt-get cache http://pastebin.com/39kuBg7b
<Wellark> andybrine: what does $ sudo dkms status say?
<andybrine> yeah, im just updating them now
<arunpyasi> guys i am building my own distro, but the software-properties-gtk doesn't work
<bekks> andybrine: Whats the output of "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"?
<andybrine> just a moment, im just installing the updates
<auronandace> arunpyasi: if you are not running ubuntu we can't help you, we only support ubuntu here, perhaps ##linux can help you with your own distro
<andybrine> virtualbox setup worked!!
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> brilliant
<Wellark> andybrine: great
<Wellark> andybrine: in the future, please, don't disable -updates
<Wellark> you will get in to trouble ;)
<andybrine> lol, i wont. I think i did that when i had a few previous issues
<arunpyasi> man i need the help from ubuntu
<andybrine> thanks for all your help
<andybrine> it was awesome
<arunpyasi> auronandace: i am using ubuntu
<andybrine> it took some time but well worth it
<PaintBucket> hmm
<PaintBucket> turns out i do have a problem
<PaintBucket> Audio and video are skipping again. I just did a fresh install of 13.04 and updated.
<PaintBucket> I had this problem the first time around with 13.04 but, I thought an update fixed it as it went away.
<PaintBucket> of course, I ripped out pulseaudio and found out it's not the culprit last time and ended up reinstalling it.
<meet> how can I share files between two ubuntu computers. I installed samba on both and tried sharing from the right click menu. The folder does show up in the other computer but I am able to access folders within that folder. I get access denied message. How to share the whole folder along wtih subfolders?
<MonkeyDust> meet  do you want a GUI or in in the terminal? if you want a GUI, there's gigolo
<meet> MonkeyDust, I would prefer gui. Should i install gigolo?
<MonkeyDust> meet  yes, it's basic, but try it
<PaintBucket> any ideas on what could be causing this skipping with audio. It happens with youtube and rhythmbox
<OerHeks> PaintBucket, sounds like you have not installed restricted extra's for codecs, tools, webplugins and fonts
<PaintBucket> hmm, I thought I did. It doesn't skip nonstop. It's just every few moment's it'll skip like a scratched cd.
<PaintBucket> i guess I hadn't. Thanks, installing it now.
<quibquob> guys how can i put  ubuntu onto a usb?\
<mathfreak> quibquob: I use the Startup Disk Creator
<meet> MonkeyDust, I tried the ssh thing. I have thunar on one of the machines. I could not find a connect to server option in there. So installed nautilus. But is there any way I can setup a shortcut so that i can acces it in one click.
<meet> sorry i was not clear. How do I setup a shortcut for the network machine, instead of putting in the ip address, port number and username and passwd everytime.
<MonkeyDust> meet  if you want a ssh connection, use a rsa-key
<blazemore> meet: If it's just between two Ubuntu machines you should probably use Nautilus - Yes you can access it in one click from Nautilus's "Connect to Server" if you tick the checkbox saying "Add as bookmark" or similar
<varunendra> !usb | ripplebit
<ubottu> ripplebit: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<michoo_> hello there
<blazemore> meet: Should probably use ssh* rather
<michoo_> pls can any one help me with my wifi
<blazemore> michoo_: No. YOu were in here yesterday asking the same thing, people helped you and you just ignored them
<varunendra> michoo_, the BIOS reset didn't help?
<topsy> Hello! I need help. I have Win 7 laptop, which i turned into a dual-boot machine with Ubuntu 12.04. After that, I shrank my C-drive from within Windows and createda new partition with thespace freed up. Then when I tried to restart, booting failed. I kept getting a black terminal screen with two lines: 'error: unknown filesystem' and 'grub rescue'. Please help!!
<meet> blazemore, ya I have two ubuntu machines. Maybe I missed the bookmark option.
<michoo_> varunendra: no
<MonkeyDust> meet  http://lani78.wordpress.com/2012/07/21/generate-a-ssh-key-and-disable-password-authentication-on-ubuntu-server-12-0/
<PaintBucket> Okay, now to play something else
<varunendra> michoo_, if neither lspci nor lsusb show your wifi adapter, then it may be a hardware problem. If you are dualbooting with windows, check if it is working there. Else, check physical connection of your card.
<PaintBucket> Nope, that wasn't it unfortunately.
<PaintBucket> still skips
<michoo_> varunendra, i have dual booting and its work in win8
<asoka_> i have dual booting too, and its work
<varunendra> michoo_, then I have no further ideas. Maybe try 'Restart' instead of shutdown in win8 while the card is active, then boot into ubuntu and see if the card is recognised. I can't think why it won't show up though.
<OerHeks> michoo_, win8 and fastboot causes lots of issues
<asoka_> try to disable fastboot
<meet> blazemore, there is option to bookmark it.
<blazemore> typical, meet ... there used to be. Ubuntu seems to be experiencing the opposite of feature-creep :P I'm not on Ubuntu currently but hopefully someone else can help you get that functionality back
<PaintBucket> Do I need a reboot after installing the restricted files?
<meet> what is it called anyway? symbolic link?
<michoo_> i did and i make a fresh installation  of ubuntu from live cd and now there is no dual booting there only xubuntu 13.04
<meet> blazemore, what is it called anyway? symbolic link?
<henrikc> Hi guys! Having some issues with my server, can't get the network working. I receive an IP address, but I can't reach the outside internet. It's not behind any firewalls nor routers, and the cable is OK - it worked perfectly with another computer.
<michoo_> and i try ubuntu 12.04 from live cd without installation its work the problem with xubuntu13.04
<OerHeks> henrikc, might be your provider, who registered your MAC adress from your network device, try to reset that, contact your provider for the howto
<henrikc> I've tried using both DHCP and static IP, but to no avail - I simply can't get it to reach the outside internet. I do, however, receive an IP address. After manually changing the MAC address, I received another IP address, but that didn't help either.
<OerHeks> henrikc, or clone the MAC from the computer that works.
<varunendra> michoo_, boot with 12.04 live cd then, and give us the pastebin link to the outputs of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" and "lsusb"
<michoo_> okk
<henrikc> OerHeks: Thanks! I changed my MAC address again, to one I know works - still having the same issues. I receive an IP address, I'm able to ping it from the outside, but whenever I try to go from the server to the internet, it fails. Can't SSH in either, even though sshd is running.
<Ampelbein> henrikc: Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"?
<OerHeks> henrikc, you said you have no router, so how many machines and what way do you connect them??
<thejollygrimreap> how do you reset a serial port in crunchbang ?
<akaWolf> hello! can everyone help me? I've install Ubuntu 13.04 and got error: "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."
<PaintBucket> any other ideas what could be causing this skipping/stuttering?
<OerHeks> thejollygrimreap, ask in the crunchbang irc channel?
<thejollygrimreap> didn't know there was one ...
<henrikc> Ampelbein: Sure! http://pastie.org/8158414 - did manage to SSH in, for some reason. Not sure why it finally orked.
<varunendra> !crunchbang | thejollygrimreap
<ubottu> thejollygrimreap: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<henrikc> OerHeks: I have a switch directly connected to the outlet, and then the server, a router and IP telephone are all connected to the switch
<akaWolf> I can not resolve my problem
<thejollygrimreap> thankx
<henrikc> Right now I'm writing on my Mac, connected to the wireless router, so my connection is fine!
<Ampelbein> henrikc: That looks good. If you can ssh into the machine, you should be able to connect from it to the outside world.
<akaWolf> please, can everyone help me?
<Ampelbein> henrikc: Does "ping 4.2.2.2" work? How about "ping b.resolvers.Level3.net"?
<henrikc> Ampelbein: Yeah, that's what I figured. Might be something messed up in the config files, can't SSH out of it to another server again.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<PaintBucket> hi blues
<blazemore> akaWolf: Did you check the integrity of the disk image before you installed? That sounds like either a bad download, or a bad disk burn to me
<igw3> any nmao ninja's here
<blazemore> ask the real question, igw3
<igw3> trying to do a scan for a very big host...how do i go abt it as it is too big...
<Ampelbein> henrikc: What error do you get when trying to ssh? Just a regular timeout?
<henrikc> Ampelbein: No luck pinging - 100% packet loss to 4.2.2.2, no response on b3 either.
<akaWolf> blazemore: I check my download ISO -- it's ok
<blazemore> igw3: nmap?
<igw3> yea
<blazemore> igw3: What do you mean by a "big" host?
<igw3> long host range like 4000 hosts...
<igw3> kidda overwh3mling
<blazemore> igw3: YOu just have to wait for it to finish...
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore, nimdAHK_ , Hey! I am here again, still the same problem though :(
<Dalek-Caan> Still unable to mount one of my harddisks and I get this error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5893808/
<akaWolf> blazemore: and I check "burn" to the flash -- after boot from this drive, Ubuntu offer similar check
<henrikc> Ampelbein: Resolving failure. ssh: Could not resolve hostname badne6.ux.uis.no: Temporary failure in name resolution
<igw3> blazemore: alrite thank was wondering if there was something to make it faster i guess i have to put on ma patience cap :)
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: Have you tried chkdsk on that drive from Windows?
<Dalek-Caan> I can not seem to get chkdsk to work, blazemore , Windows sees the drive as a RAW station that has to be formatted now :(
<blazemore> igw3: http://www.professormesser.com/nmap/how-to-supercharge-your-nmap-scans might be of interest to you
<Ampelbein> henrikc: ok. the earlier try with "4.2.2.2" should have worked, unless your network doesn't route icmp packages. (unlikely) So it isn't a name server problem.
<Ampelbein> henrikc: just to make sure: From the mac you can "ping 4.2.2.2"?
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: That sounds pretty broken to be quite honest. Sure it wasn't set up as part of a RAID array?
<akaWolf> blazemore: I try to reinstall Ubuntu, but this not help to me
<blazemore> akaWolf: Before you install, there's an option on the CD's boot menu to check the integrity of the installation medium, did you try that?
<igw3> thanks, blazemore
<akaWolf> blazemore: yes
<henrikc> Yup Ampelbein, no issues at all pinging from the Mac. I tried SSH-ing to my VPS, using it's IP address. That gives me a timeout. Works fine from the Mac.
<Dalek-Caan> No, I am 100% sure. Is there a way to check some logs of Ubuntu and see if there are any hardware related errors? Sometimes at start up it will show me a real quick error flow before this PC boots, blazemore
<Dalek-Caan> *start-up
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: There's data on that disk which doesn't exist anywhere else?
<Dalek-Caan> That is correct, I'm afraid.
<Ampelbein> henrikc: What does "route -n" say? Maybe ifup doesn't set the routes correctly.
<blazemore> SO before I recommend testdisk, just to clarify Dalek-Caan as far as you know it is just a normal NTFS partition which used to work?
<henrikc> Ampelbein: http://pastie.org/8158438
<Dalek-Caan> Yes, it has always been a NTFS, non-raided disk.
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: YOu should lo into using a prgram called TestDisk to recover the NTFS MFT
<Ampelbein> henrikc: That looks ok as well. I'm out of ideas, to be honest. Do you have any kind of firewall installed on that server? (sudo iptables -L should have 3x ACCEPT)
<akaWolf> blazemore: can you help me?
<Dalek-Caan> Okay, this is  a program that I can freely download, I suppose, blazemore ?
<henrikc> Ampelbein: has ACCEPT on both INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT.
<henrikc> Thanks for your help though! I really appreciate it.
<henrikc> I might just have to reinstall the whole thing, might be easier. :p
<Dalek-Caan> Okay, I am installing it now, blazemore
<hxr> how can I set up an account to autologin via gui from ssh
<Ampelbein> henrikc: You could try that, yes. Sorry I couldn't be of more help, good luck with a reinstall ;-)
<hxr> the reason is I have 30 users on this machine, with xubuntu  gui the list is to long to select a real user
<ruan_> ol
<PaintBucket> I can't figure this out at all.
<OerHeks> hxr this howto might be any help >>> http://superuser.com/questions/356316/how-do-i-disable-the-login-screen-on-xfce
<OerHeks> edit lightdm config
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore; I selected the harddisk in the terminal and now it asks me what partition table it is, should I put in Intel, or None?
<Dalek-Caan> I used the command "testdisk" btw
<Dalek-Caan> Or am I doing it all wrong now?
<henrikc> Ampelbein: Must have been some hidden iptables rule giving me trouble, because I removed iptables, rebooted, and now it works like a charm again.
<Ampelbein> henrikc: Nice.
<OerHeks> Dalek-Caan, choose the default, intel in your case, see the step-by-step >> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<hxr> OerHeks⚡ ok trying that, I saw a few like this on google, but they all said use something else, i know its posible
<Dalek-Caan> Dank you, OerHeks  ;)
<Dalek-Caan> Now running "Analyse cylinder 512/60801".. zZz, this might take a while I suppose :p
<Dalek-Caan> In the meanwhile I have another question for everyone here, can anyone recommend me a good way to keep an eye on the temperatures of my Hardware and maybe change fan speeds accordingly? I remember using Speedfan under Windows..
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Dalek-Caan> Also, do I need to install the drivers for my graphics card, just like under Windows? and can I use MSI's Afterburner for the gpu fan? because it is on standard now, which will probably not change the fans speed at all.
<Dalek-Caan> Thanks OerHeks !
<OerHeks> Dalek-Caan, there are also tons of conky scripts > howto > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 and examples >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<OerHeks> videodrivers, open softwarecenter > top panel > edit > sources, last tab is restricted drivers.
<OerHeks> (13.04)
<Dalek-Caan> Let me see.
<Dalek-Caan> raymond@Dalek-Caan:~$ sudo aptitude install conky curl lm-sensors hddtemp, gives me this:
<Dalek-Caan> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<semitones> what's a good open source video chat program?
<michoo_> thank you i think the problem with my hardware
<michoo_> i need oracle 8i for linux
<OerHeks> Dalek-Caan, aptitude is removed as standard, bacause of architecture mix issues, use apt-get
<hxr> ubuntu apache2 runing at 50% cpu?
<Jagst3r15> Where is a good place to get my suggestion heard
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, as brainstorm is dead, start a topic @ http://ubuntuforums.org/forum.php for new suggestions/ideas
<Jagst3r15> OerHeks of course I will get attacked
<Jagst3r15> I want to suggest a way to have more up to date packages in LTS releases
<Jagst3r15> and please just dont say if you want a more up to date package use a non-lts
<Jagst3r15> ubuntu is a big project we should try to keep packages up to date in LTS releases too
<Myrtti> backports
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, that is the only correct answer. sorry if that does not suite you
<Jagst3r15> backports suck
<icaunus> is there a shortcut, like pressing ctrl+F2 or something, on the default ubuntu desktop that lets you run an app? I want to run xterm
<Jagst3r15> OerHeks it is making me consider going to windows again lol
<OerHeks> icaunus, alt +f2 opens a dialog to start any application you want
<cfhowlett> Jagst3r15, "we" ... so you're volunteering to help?
<Jagst3r15> I could help yes
<Jagst3r15> but what sthe point if no one else does
<DJ_MuTeD> I need some help
<icaunus> @ OerHeks thanks, that worked for me
<DJ_MuTeD> Well I have a laptop running Windows 8 by default with UEFI
<DJ_MuTeD> I installed ubuntu 13.04 on 2nd partition
<DJ_MuTeD> How can i disable secure boot while windows 8 wont boot?
<DJ_MuTeD> anyone?
<Dalek-Caan> !patience | DJ_MuTeD
<ubottu> DJ_MuTeD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> DJ_MuTeD, most likely in your bios
<DJ_MuTeD> How can I get to BIOS settings?
<DJ_MuTeD> Since it boots directly to grub
<DJ_MuTeD> which doesnt work
<OerHeks> DJ_MuTeD, check the manual from your vendor
<tucemiux> DJ_MuTeD, it depends on your machine, try clicking DEL, F8, F10, or F1 key whn machine is booting up
<varunendra> !uefi | DJ_MuTeD
<ubottu> DJ_MuTeD: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> DJ_MuTeD, it doesn't boot directly to grub.  it goes trhrough power on/self test first, i.e. it looks at bios ...
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, maybe fastboot skips that part, i heard funny stuff about fastboot
<DJ_MuTeD> well, when the grub boots it shows some bessages like /EFI/Microsoft not found or something like that
<DJ_MuTeD> I used boot-repair before
<DJ_MuTeD> Since then it doesnt boot windows
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, not familiar with it but based on your info ... do not want
<cfhowlett> DJ_MuTeD, best practice is to get your windows running right THEN set up ubuntu ...
<Dalek-Caan> For some reason, everytime I boot Firefox, it apologizes for not being able to start correctly.. every single time :(
<Jagst3r15> use chromium
<Jagst3r15> ff sucks
<DJ_MuTeD> Windows was running fine
<Dalek-Caan> Jagst3r15; That is not an answer to the question, and it should not do that.
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, start FF from a terminal and note the error messages
<DJ_MuTeD> But i forgot to disable secure boot before installation
<Dalek-Caan> cfhowlett; Thanks, will try that instead.
<Jagst3r15> Dalek-Caan sorry your right
<export> hi all i need to know if ubuntu for android and ubuntu os is the same or if they're different?
<cfhowlett> export, different
<cfhowlett> !android
<export> thank you can you provide any resources?
<Dalek-Caan> It is okay, Jagst3r15, but I don't want anything Google-alike on my system, I trust the guys from Mozilla more with my privacy, than I trust Google..
<cfhowlett> !touch|export,
<ubottu> export,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dalek-Caan> cfhowlett; It shows this in the terminal; (process:3510): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, WAY over my head but the mozilla/firefox channel would know ...
<Dalek-Caan> Mhh, will try to ask them! :D
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, before you do so ...
<Dalek-Caan> Yes?  cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, you could purge and reinstall ff
<Dalek-Caan> I tried, but still the same error.
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, also run apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> Dalek-Caan, you can try to remove the firefox folder ~/.mozilla and start firefox again
<Dalek-Caan> Let me try those things.
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, thought of that, but based on the error, I assume it's a system glitch, not a /user glitch.  worth a shot though
<PaintBucket> hello
<cfhowlett> PaintBucket, greetings
<Dalek-Caan> Argh, I am 100% sure my password is correct, can't get su to work either, but it shows this:
<Dalek-Caan> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Dalek-Caan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, you've got an update or something running in the background ...
<Dalek-Caan> Should not be a reason.. I updated my system an hour ago! :o but how can I assure this isn't the reason?
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, if you've got auto-update on that would do it ...
<OerHeks> only one instance can use softwaresources, that is the error AFAIK
<Dalek-Caan> It already auto updated an hour ago and said I now have the latest updates.. hmm.
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, indeed.
<Dalek-Caan> How to see what is using softwaresources?
<PaintBucket> Can anyone tell me why I'm having such issues with a fresh install when the same version worked before?
<PaintBucket> So far I've got two issues.. wifi keeps dropping and audo/video stuttering
<PaintBucket> The audio/video thing did happen for a while in my old install.
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, well the EZ way is to reboot ... :)
<PaintBucket> But, I don't remember the wifi issues being present. I'm using a belkin n300 dongle since I've always had issues with realtek's rtl8188ce chip
<PaintBucket> sucked so hard..
<FloodBot1> PaintBucket: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dalek-Caan> cfhowlett; I just booted again.. erm, okay, let me try, brb
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, but if you run a terminal with ps -x| grep apt
<PaintBucket> I tried everything google and ubuntu forum helpers could throw at that card and nothing gave.
<varunendra> PaintBucket, please give us your ubuntuforums thread link.
<PaintBucket> trying to find it
<PaintBucket> seems i've forgotten my forum name..
<varunendra> :)
<PaintBucket> nvm remebered it
<diablo_> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|diablo_,
<ubottu> diablo_,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diablo_> gracias
<PaintBucket> which one do you want? I had two of them going on but neither were resolved.
<varunendra> PaintBucket, the wireless one.
<Dalek-Caan> Okay, rebooted, cfhowlett , got this again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5894073/
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, run ps -x|grep apt      to show what process is locking
<OerHeks> Dalek-Caan, what command did you use ?
<PaintBucket> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139878
<Dalek-Caan> raymond@Dalek-Caan:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade &&apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dalek-Caan> \
<Dalek-Caan> without the backslash, sorry, stupid Dell keyboard
<OerHeks> ah, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ( 2x sudo is needed)
<PaintBucket> that was for the wait.. that was for packet drops that I never figured out. It's never done this before.
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, righto!  sorry Dalek-Caan for the bad intel.
<Dalek-Caan> Oh, I see, did not know that it wouldn't accept sudo for the whole line, something new learned!
<Dalek-Caan> It's okay! I love to learn, cfhowlett
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, together we know all, there is no i in team ;-)
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, I generally run them consecutively as shown.  if you run them sequentially then of course you use sudo both instances
<Campfire> :))
<Dalek-Caan> I suppose this means I don't need new updates? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5894084/
<cfhowlett> Dalek-Caan, yep means you're as up to date as you're going to be
<OerHeks> Dalek-Caan,yes, only the -d option is possible now, for development upgrade ( but you don't want that )
<youmee> guys, why when I shared internet over WiFi, when I trying to connect to created spot with iPhone/iPad, it asks for Username and password.
<youmee> what username??? ://
<youmee> WEP
<Dalek-Caan> It shows on your Iphone/Ipad under settings, I assume, youmee ?
<Dalek-Caan> If you are sharing 3G over Wifi (Or LTE/4G)
<youmee> Dalek-Caan, when I tap on spot's name
<youmee> it pops up a dialog with u/p
<varunendra> PaintBucket, that's quite an old thread. I suggest you post a new one. Things may have changed by now. For example, I know there is an updated driver released by realtek in May.
<youmee> Dalek-Caan, I try to share internet FROM ubuntu to iPhone
<Dalek-Caan> Ah, okay, so your sentence was twisted, sorry.
<Dalek-Caan> I am not sure how to do that, sorry.
<PaintBucket> sorry, it dropped
<Dalek-Caan> youmee; A simple google would have provided you with an answer though: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60980/how-to-share-a-wired-internet-connection-via-wifi
<Campfire> is there a a good network security room for ubuntu
<Campfire> channnal on irc
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|Campfire,
<ubottu> Campfire,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Campfire> ty
<Campfire> nice technology i did not know
<iceroot> is it still a server-specific-kernel? imo the only difference was that server had PAE enabled by default. now the desktop is using PAE too as default
<varunendra> PaintBucket, your latest thread in ubuntu forums was this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146803 and post #5 in it has a solution to the compiling problem on 13.04 (not required on 12.04). Did you try it?
<rob____> Hello
<rob____> How do i need to install ssh?
<Campfire> said no chanal for /j ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !ssh|rob____,
<ubottu> rob____,: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<iceroot> Campfire: /join #ubuntu-server
<rob____> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Campfire> oh my bad ty
<sasuke> hi.. Can anyone tell me how to enable output of HDMI port in ubuntu 12.04. I'm using lenovo SL410.
<mrdeb> hi. is writing to ntfs save now
<mrdeb> safe
<rob____> How do i install it?
<rob____> ssh doesnt exist
<rob____> and sshd to
<James0r2> any idea why my keyboard and mouse settings wont stick? I'm using Lubuntu 13.04
<rob____> ??
<Campfire> ubuntu-server for 12.10
<Campfire> welll the channal
<PaintBUcket> Hmm. Maybe something just went wrong at install? It's so hard to tell. I wasn't hanging/dropping like this last time I installed. However, it was a while back and I installed a bunch of packages and changed some things.
<PaintBUcket> :(
<oonick> ubuntu server is dead
<ThePreacher> 7 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery.’ 28 But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart. 29 If your right eye causes you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into hell. 30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off a
<ThePreacher> nd throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into hell.
<PaintBUcket> what the fuck..
<oonick> ness
<mrdeb> is ntfs writing safe now
<BluesKaj> 1language |PaintBUcket
<BluesKaj> !language |PaintBUcket
<ubottu> PaintBUcket: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dalek-Caan> Okay, this conky stuff is really too confusing for me, is there a GUI temperature manager?
<mrdeb> Dalek-Caan: yes
<BluesKaj> PaintBUcket, the preacher drops in every once in a while...harmless mostly
<Dalek-Caan> mrdeb; What is it called, if you do not mind me asking?
<oonick> i feel like i,m hacked when i see a netsplit or stuff like that is this normal
<k1l> !netsplit > oonick
<ubottu> oonick, please see my private message
<mrdeb> Dalek-Caan: type man conky in terminal and there are few depending on gpu or cpu
<OerHeks> Dalek-Caan, System Load Indicator >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<k1l> mrdeb: yes, ntfsdrivers  are stable now.
<mrdeb> k1l: ok, i did not want to mess it up
<oonick> buger
<sasuke> hi.. Can anyone tell me how to enable output of HDMI port in ubuntu 12.04. I'm using lenovo SL410.
<jesuse> hi.
<mrdeb> what command is used to test hard drive errors
<Dalek-Caan> Seriously, is that preacher account triggered by a bot or something though?
<jesuse> just installed ubuntu 12.04
<mrdeb> ok jesuse
<jesuse> back again to this distro, I was away for a while with windows.
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  fsck, but when the drive is unmounted
<mrdeb> MonkeyDust: will it tell u bad sectors
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  not sure, but there's also the command  badblocks
<PaintBucket> Well, I think I might just do an install over this install and see if it's something that got broken during the install.
<oonick> whats a good place to see if ubuntu will program to ram and cmos with no hdd
<Dalek-Caan> OerHeks; When I try to start System load Indicator, it only shows an empty "About Indicator Applet Complete" bar, when I rightclick it, it will only show "About".
<Dalek-Caan> Am I missing something?
<mank319> Hey there :-)
<PaintBucket> This was kinda weird from the start now that I think about it. I remember things weren't loading properly after initial install and reboot.
<mank319> Using 13.04 here with a dualmontor setup and i just noticed, that the option "Always on visible workspace" does not work for windows if 2 monitors are connected
<mank319> i would love to have a fixed, separate Desktop with just one workspace on my 2nd monitor
<mank319> but unfortunately this does not seem to be able with compiz/unity, so forcing applications on the 2nd screen to be "always on visible workspace" would feel kind of like a workaround for my situation
<mank319> would be glad if anyone who may have experienced the same problem before may give me a hint :-)
<mank319> xmonad  or awesomewm do not play with unity/compiz, right? that would be so awesome
<Dalek-Caan> How can I debug System Load Indicator? I am not sure how to run it from the terminal.
<mrdeb> MonkeyDust: i mean if hdd is 10+ yrs old
<oonick> is there a way to convert vga to ethernet  with a monitor and use ubuntu to network 20 monitors threw lan to one pc
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  scroll down, point 4, is it useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/14303/how-can-i-check-my-ram-and-harddrive-for-errors
<oonick> how do you find out if your the cause of a netsplit
<bekks> oonick: You will be told you were the cause ;)
<MonkeyDust> oonick  NSA will tell you
<oonick> cool col i,m ok
<clemens> Hello! I have ubuntu 12.04 and try to use my Creative X-FI 5.1 Soundblaster (USB), but only the 2 front speakers are working. How can i enable 5.1 surroundsound?
<MonkeyDust> clemens  technically, it's for this channel, but i guess the people in #ubuntu-studio can help better
<clemens> thx i'll try it :D
<oonick> is this as world wide as it gets for irc ubuntu
<k1l> oonick: for genereal non ubuntu support chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<oonick> ty again
<aaah> does 13.04 have good support of SSDs?  i know this is a general question, but i'm looking to replace my laptop drive with an SSD and didn't want to spend tons on it, so was wondering a good approach with respect to Ubuntu
<bekks> aaah: Linux supports SSD for a long time now.
<k1l> aaah: ext4 and fstab setting "discard" can handle ssds very well
<aaah> any inexpensive options that have proven well?  linux compatibility always seems like a challenge to get out of product descriptions
<oonick> for ubuntu 13.04 is multicast good starting out
<x_> Hello everyone. I need help to move pictures from my network to a central location and rename any duplicates. my old camera named everything file001 etc. any ideas?
<k1l> aaah: you dont need a linux-compatible ssd. all ssds are compatible
<oonick> is it safe to turn off ccups in services if you don,t plan to print
<aaah> k1l: for example, i heard of people with issues with OCZ because of how it reports the hardware and/or kernel support
<bekks> oonick: Sure.
<netlar> k1l: Is the fstab "discard" setting for trim?
<oonick> from terminal i mean
<bekks> netlar: Yes.
<netlar> bekks: So if you do not set it there, there is no trim?
<x_> Let's try it this way. Is there a way that I can search through all the computers on my network and give me a report of where all the .jpg and .JPG files are on my network? this way if i copy all those files to one place I can then go back an delete the actual picture files and leave the non-photos alone?
<MonkeyDu1t> x_  better ask in the channel #bash, i guess
<x_> MonkeyDu1t: thanks
<OerHeks> x_ "locate *.JPG" works fine, but it searches tru / too
<k1l> netlar: yes
 * oonick like this
<Senan_> Hi
 * oonick changinging nicks and adresses might take some 
<x_> OerHeks: is there a way to tell it to say look through just the /var or /opt directories?
<x_> OerHeks: Just as an example
<Senan_> How do I install ati driver in ubuntu
<x_> locate *.JPG /var?
<Senan_> additional drivers not detecting my card in 12.04.2
 * oonick :)
<Senan_> but in 12.04.1 it was working fine
<oonick> oh wow so same thing as term
<k1l> oonick: again: we have another channel for chatting: #ubuntu-offtopic .please keep this channel clear for the support
<samjd101> hai
 * oonick   ok that helps  
<samjd101> /nick
<dwarder> am i understand right that configuring postfix is easy in ubuntu, you just setup dns MT records and upon postfix installation enters this dns name, and mail sending from server works from this step
<dwarder> ?
<dwarder> dns name == domain name
<iceroot> dwarder: yes
<dwarder> gooood :)
<samjd101> any body else get a problem with cryptmapper not booting when updating to 13.04
<Senan_> I am facing some issues in installing ati driver
<iceroot> dwarder: if you want to send the mail from a client with that server (as smtp) additional work is needed
<bekks> dwarder: Its not that easy. You have to configure postfix.
<dwarder> bekks: doesn't it provide some kind of wizard where you just enter data and it got configured?
<iceroot> dwarder: yes, that is part of dpkg/debhelper
<dwarder> iceroot: i ain't need mo :)
<Xial> I've done something dumb. I've forgotten my password on a headless machine. I can log on automatically via an nxmachine session that I set up long time ago. Before I haul a monitor out to this machine to either reset the password or completely reinstall the OS, is there a way to force a password change from within Ubuntu if you lack the password? My searching has not been fruitful in that
<Xial> regard. Thanks for your time.
<samjd101> [A[B
<iceroot> dwarder: but its just the basic for mta on that server, nothing with smtp/imap or something like that
<dwarder> iceroot: i just need to send some logs from the servr
<dwarder> server*
<iceroot> dwarder: then just install postfix
<iceroot> Xial: if you could boot the server with a live-system its easy to restore the root/userpassword
<iceroot> Xial: without knowing the password you can not change it inside the running system
<Dr_willis_> you can set a new password.  not exactly recovery the old. ;)
<iceroot> yes of course :) with restore i mean set a new password (hash)
<Xial> That's what I figured, iceroot. I'll have to haul a monitor out to it later, then. Thanks. :)
<iceroot> Xial: boot a live-cd and chroot the system or mount the hdd and edit /etc/shadow and put in a new hash for a password you know
<bekks> dwarder: No. You have to know what you are doing, when configuring a mail server.
<dwarder> bekks: isn't default is safe enaugh?
<dwarder> it the*
<dwarder> is the*
<dwarder> is =''
<dwarder> enough*
<iceroot> dwarder: it is, the default is just sending mail fromn localhost
<iceroot> dwarder: its not an open-relay, so just install postfix as i said earlier
<theadmin> dwarder: No need to correct yourself so much, floods the channel, your message did make sense anyway. This ain't Reddit.
<bekks> dwarder: Not necessarily. Even if it would be - you have to know how it is configured. Otherwise your server might turn into one of those open relay spam servers out there.
<dwarder> iceroot: i'm trying to say this to bekks
<dwarder> theadmin: ok
<pero_p> hi guys, i searched a while and found nothing. i need to get the offset of a file in a DVD, how can i do this?
<MonkeyDust> dwarder  if you're speaking to someone, use his nick in front of your comments
<pero_p> hi guys, i searched a while and found nothing. i need to get the offset of a file in a DVD, how can i do this?
<bhavin> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my Win 7 machine. Win 7 was on C drive and I had two other partitions D & E drive. I am unable to access them now. Is there a way to access those drives again?
<pero_p> bhavin, you should mount them in nautilus
<bhavin> I chose the replace Windows 7 with Ubuntu option
<pero_p> bhavin, in the left side
<bekks> bhavin: Then they are gone now.
<bhavin> I'm new to ubuntu can you help me with the syntax
<bekks> bhavin: "replace".
<dwarder> MonkeyDust: i do?
<pero_p> bhavin, so seems you format entire drive then
<bhavin> all the three partitions are gone now?
<bekks> bhavin: We dont know. You have to check that.
<MonkeyDust> bhavin  you erased them during install
<pero_p> bhavin, use this command in terminal : sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<pero_p> bhavin, and give us the result
<bhavin> does choosing the replace option removes all existing partitions?
<dwarder> MonkeyDust: where i used it wrong?
<bekks> bhavin: Thats what "replace" means.
<iceroot> bhavin: if you choose (use entire hdd) yes
<MonkeyDust> dwarder  used what wrong?
<pero_p>  i need to get the offset of a file in a DVD, how can i do this?
<dwarder> MonkeyDust: wrong nickname placement
<pero_p> bhavin, you may have a chance to recover them if you don't copy new data to your hdd
<MonkeyDust> dwarder  had to look up to know what you mean, you said "iceroot: i'm trying to say this to bekks", now let's move on, shall we
<codephobic> hi
<bhavin> pero_p: here's the result http://pastebin.com/81huMizT
<dwarder> MonkeyDust: i used it right!
<dwarder> MonkeyDust: you read it out of the context
<dwarder> MonkeyDust: ok lets move on
<pero_p> bhavin, so if you have only 1 hdd installed, your drives are lost
<pero_p> bhavin, but don't worry too much, as i said, if you don't copy new data to them there is still a hope
<shwouchk> Hi
<shwouchk> After a hard shutdown of the computer, emacs (24.3.1) started acting up: the pointer resizes for depending on the character I am standing on, characters don't update when deleted, only when overwritten, the pointer itself doesn't always update location (especially on whitespace), and the modeline has different widths at different places. How can I debug what is causing this?
<codephobic> I've had a serious poweroutage and my Netgear ReadyNAS duo is no longer working - the power light and leds blink (slowly) and the fan spins fast but the device is not booting up - and as a result I've been trying to connect the 2 1TB disks to my desktop and get my work files (and personal photos) onto this machine.
<bhavin> pero_p: is there a way to get the data back?
<codephobic> Unfortunately, I can't seem to access either drive. They're both "LVM" drives and I haven't a clue how to get ubuntu to "see" them.
<bhavin> pero_p: will installing Win 7 again show those partitions again?
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<pero_p> bhavin, no, installing windows 7 again does not help
<erle-> is there any working way to record master audio in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> all i know on lvm is the urls. :() i see way to many people have issues with lvm to try it.
<codephobic> I thought a NAS was supposed to provide a straightforward method of using the disks in the event of a failure to the actual NAS box...
<pero_p> bhavin, but i know only some partition recovery that only run's on win7
<pero_p> bhavin, you could search the net for PARTITION RECOVERY software
<Dr_Willis> codephobic,  was the lvm spread across both drives?
<codephobic> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure. All I know is that the 2 1TB drives were supposed to be copying the data between them, in a RAID configuration.
<bhavin> pero_p: ok.... thanks
<pero_p> bhavin, there is a software named "testdisk" for linux
<bhavin> pero_p: I'll give it a shot
<pero_p> bhavin, use it patiently!
<pero_p> bhavin, you're welcome ;)
<bekks> codephobic: RAID1 does not help you when the NAS is failing It only helps you when one disk is failing.
<pero_p> bhavin, i meant Cautious, my english is so little bad :)
<pero_p> hi guys, i searched a while and found nothing. i need to get the offset of a file in a DVD, how can i do this?
<bhavin> pero_p: why? is there a risk of crashing my hdd?
<codephobic> bekks, it was RAID 0 I think, mirroring or whatever. The two disks were meant to be copying data from each other, so that if one died I could use the other on its own.
<bekks> codephobic: RAID0 is striping
<pero_p> bhavin, no not crash, but this software is really powerful and if you take wrong action, you maybe remove boot from a drive or etc
<bekks> codephobic: And that mechanism only helps ou in case a drive failure, not in case of a NAS failure.
<codephobic> bekks, well whichever RAID does copying is the one that I have/had.
<pero_p> bhavin, but as long as your english is better than mine, you can read helps and manuals of it, :D
<codephobic> bekks, I realise that, but I just assumed that I could pull the drive out and install it on this desktop and try and copy/use the files that way.
<bekks> codephobic: Which might work, but not necessarily.
<pero_p> i need to get the offset of a file in a DVD, how can i do this?
<pero_p> hmm seems no one here could help me, nor google :( sadly
<codephobic> bekks, I'm surprised at that. I honestly thought these nasboxes would keep the drives compatible with linux (given that they are basically linux systems).
<theadmin> pero_p: It's no use repeating every minute, it's not like much will change. In the meantime, try asking this on askubuntu.com with as much details provided as possible.
<codephobic> RAID 5 is mirroring, no?
<codephobic> (I think that's the RAID setting I had on my NAS)
<pero_p> theadmin, thanks admin, but my friend is coming to take back his DVD from me any minute now, and i don't even advance a bit :(
<codephobic> (ignore that, it was RAID 1 mirroring)
<pero_p> bye everybody
<codephobic> So, anyone know how to access the LVM disk with ubuntu?
<pero_p> bhavin, good luck to you ;)
<pentesterguy> Hello everybody.
<pentesterguy> I have a certain question.
<pentesterguy> which might seem simple for most of you.
<Dr_Willis> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/34751/how-to-find-out-the-file-offset-of-an-opened-file
<pentesterguy> How can I check out my RAM?
<theadmin> pentesterguy: "check out"?
<Dr_Willis> pentesterguy,  memtest fromt he grub menu does a battery of ram tests
<pentesterguy> How can I know if I am running a heavy OS on a slow PC?
<Dr_Willis> 'heavy' os and 'slow pc' are relative terms.  what are you trying to determine exactly?
<theadmin> pentesterguy: Uh, well, you can see the RAM use in the "System Monitor". "free -m" will give you details, too, also see http://linuxatemyram.com
<pentesterguy> Dr_Willis, I ran BackTrack Linux, which is quite a heavy OS.
<pentesterguy> and I'd like to know that, am I doing the right thing?
<pentesterguy> Is BackTrack too heavy for my computer?
<theadmin> pentesterguy: Also, Backtrack is not supported here.
<pentesterguy> I'd like to make a move to Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> pentesterguy,  really? I thiguth backtrack was rather light.
<k1l> pentesterguy: backtrack is not supported in here
<pentesterguy> Dr_Willis: nope.
<k1l> !backtrack > pentesterguy
<ubottu> pentesterguy, please see my private message
<pentesterguy> k1l: I am making a switch to Ubuntu, and this is a Ubuntu-related question.
<theadmin> pentesterguy: Generally, Ubuntu needs about 512MB of RAM to work properly, the more the better (disk cache, yay).
<Dr_Willis> the OS isent heavy its all the apps its running by default.  like the defult desktop
<pentesterguy> K1l, take a nice look at the guidelines.
<pentesterguy> even though you're an operator.
<theadmin> pentesterguy: If you want a lighter version, you should seriously consider Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<pentesterguy> theadmin: Ubuntu 13.04 is 'heavy'?
<pentesterguy> !guidelines | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<theadmin> pentesterguy: I wouldn't say so, no.
<pentesterguy> Do your job correctly, k1l.
<pentesterguy> oh, theadmin.
<theadmin> pentesterguy: Definetly better than Windows in that regard, that much I can tell
<pentesterguy> I am obsessed with xfce though.
<theadmin> pentesterguy: Oh. Then you'll love Xubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> pentesterguy,  use xubuntu then
<theadmin> pentesterguy: Which is Ubuntu+XFCE.
<pentesterguy> oh, that's perfect!
<pentesterguy> thanks, dr_willis & theadmin.
<Dr_Willis> lightest full featured desktop would be Lubuntu
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Is LXDE really much lighter? I don't really notice any speed difference. Although there's a fairly different set of default apps.
<Shangril> join #dogmazic
<Shangril> ooops
<Shangril> sry
<shwouchk> how can I reinstall a package XXX and all the tree of its dependencies?
<MonkeyDust> shwouchk  sudo apt-get install [package] --reinstall
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: That'll just reinstall the package...
<theadmin> This is a rather difficult question, no idea how to do that with APT. shwouchk, if I were you, I'd write some form of script that'd check dependencies of everything recursively and pass that to apt-get --reinstall install...
<Dr_Willis> theadmin,  on my low low end pcs its very noticeable ;)
<ubuntivity> hello people, is the script /etc/rc.local is executed as root or as the regular user?
<theadmin> ubuntivity: root
<Dr_Willis> all of a packages dependencies.. all the way down.. could end up being a large chunk of the system
<ubuntivity> Thanks theadmin.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntivity,  it runs befor a user logs in. so its ran as root.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: emerge -D package, I'd say if this was Gentoo... But I have no idea how to tell APT to do that.
<ubuntivity> thanks Dr_Willis
<codephobic> anyone know how to mount a ReadyNas duo LVM disk in ubuntu?
<shwouchk> theadmin: the thing is, then all those packages will get added to the list of user requested packages, no?
<OerHeks> theadmin, to run a script as user @login, should that be placed in ~/.profile?
<shwouchk> theadmin: I miss portage :(
<theadmin> shwouchk: What, exactly, is the purpose of such a reinstall?
<theadmin> OerHeks: Not all too sure, I'd go with ~/.config/autostart/
<antithesis> How to automatically login to tty1 on startup in Ubuntu Mini?
<theadmin> OerHeks: That's read by most desktop environments
<k1l> antithesis: it should drop to a shell on the mini install
<shwouchk> theadmin: Suddenly (after a hard shutdown) emacs (both gtk and lucid) act weird when in X, even with -Q. reinstalling the packages did not help. I wanted to reinstall the dependencies as well
<k1l> !text | antithesis
<ubottu> antithesis: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<theadmin> shwouchk: sudo apt-get install vim-gtk # :P
<antithesis> k1l but I want it to automatically login to a user I specify
<theadmin> shwouchk: But seriously, that sounds like a problem :(
<Dr_Willis> antithesis,  you can alter the /etc/init/tty1.conf and i recall makign it login to a console as a user. but i forget how i did it once ages ago..
<antithesis> Dr_Willis will this work http://askubuntu.com/questions/71621/how-do-i-setup-tty-autologin-in-ubuntu-which-is-running-upstart
<Dr_Willis> antithesis,  /etc/init/tty#.conf is the upstart configs
<Dr_Willis> i may have the file name wrong
<Dr_Willis> i had befor where alt-ctrl-f12 was a 'rescue' console that was root on a problem system ages ago. :)
<Dr_Willis> i had the tty12.conf file where it ran somthing like   /usr/bin/agetty --autologin <username>
<aze_> hiiiiiiiiiiii  people
<aze_> any one here
<Dr_Willis> lots of people here.
<shwouchk> theadmin: thanks
<xgt001> hi, my Ubuntu 12.04 randomly logs out :/ I have tried the latest components from xorg-edgers ppa, and still the issue persists.. I think this might be the issue, but I have no clue how to solve it :( any pointers could be very helpful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 980519 in Fedora "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,New]
<taek> MOrning Fellow ubuntu`ers
<Dr_Willis> 'random log off' - normally means its 'crashing'
<patsToms> morning, I have ati hd 3200 and I want ati legacy driver
<patsToms> If I understand correctly
<patsToms> I can't get it using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> watching the x org logs might give a clue whats crashing.  often its the X drivers, or ive seen other things cause X to crash
<xgt001> Dr_Willis, yes,  can you tell which log to check out? there are many xorg.0. xorg.1 2 3 blah blah logs
<xgt001> or should I check dmesg??
<Dr_Willis> the ones with the #'s are the old archived logs
<Dr_Willis> move/remove them to some sub dir if you want. and start with a new log.. ssh in and watch that log from a differnt machine and wait for a crash  :) is one way to hopefully catch whats crashing it in real time
<Dr_Willis> watch dmesg output in real time also  ( i always got a spare ssh box for this) might give a clue also.
<ubuntivity> antithesis: did you get your auto-login issue solved?
<antithesis> ubuntivity no, I haven't tried yet
<xgt001> Dr_Willis, ok, just went through Xorg.0.log coudlnt find any errors or such
<tirengarfio__> I change my processor, but I have the same hd, can I go from Ubuntu 13.04 32 bits to 13.04 64 bits?
<tirengarfio__> *changed
<antithesis> I'm going to install Ubuntu mini and I'm asking this beforehand
<k1l> antithesis: why do you need a autologin on konsole?
<xgt001> I actually want to switch back to stock ubuntu drivers... but I will loose the latest UVD + DPM functionality in the latest saucy kernel and mesa :( dont want to loose them
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  you mean you are moving the HD with the ubuntu instal into a new pc?
<antithesis> ubuntivity I did find http://nixgeeks.com/how-to-enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-server/ though
<ubuntivity> antithesis: did the guys here provide a detailed solution for you (sorry I was disconnected, I couldn't see)
<tirengarfio__> yes
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  64bit cpus can run 32bit os fine.
<bekks> antithesis: Thats a pretty insecure approach.
<k1l> antithesis: for most cases you want services to autostart and not a user to autologin
<antithesis> bekks why is that insecure?
<ubuntivity> Oh, good. antithesis, I did make a pc of mine autologin, I can tell you the details if you are interested
<taek> antithesis: very insecure.
<antithesis> Yes, please
<Dr_Willis> anyone can come into the room, reboot the pc.. get a user shell/login..
<bekks> antithesis: Because an attacker will have access without even having to break in.
<antithesis> I don't believe in attackers
<antithesis> They don't exist
<k1l> antithesis: again: why do you want autologin?
<ubuntivity> antithesis: edit your /etc/init/tty1.conf as root (sudo nano /etc/init/tty1.conf)
<bekks> antithesis: LOL. You should stop dreaming. Wake up.
<Dr_Willis> theres been several links given as to what to put in the tt#.conf file for a auto login at a console.
<xgt001> Dr_Willis, btw should I check out my .xsession-errors file as well? didnt find anything there too :(
<antithesis> No, really, there is no danger
<tirengarfio__> Dr_Willis, so I would not gain anything if I change to Ubuntu 64 bits?
<antithesis> No danger at all. :)
<ubuntivity> antithesis: then change the last line that start with "exec" in the following way:
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  most likely nothing real noticeable.. unless you got a lot of ram.
<ubuntivity> antithesis: the line should look like "exec /bin/login -f USERNAME < /dev/tty1 > /dev/tty1 2>&1"
<antithesis> ubuntivity thank you
<ubuntivity> replacing USERNAME with your username, of course :)
<antithesis> That looks a lot like the inittab customization I made earlier in Arch
<ubuntivity> you are welcome antithesis ^_^
<k1l> antithesis: last try: why do you want to autologin. you may want a service to autostart and not a user to login
<bekks> antithesis: You should really wake up and face reality.
<tirengarfio__> Dr_Willis, I have 16 GB
<antithesis> k1l I want to boot to Xorg using startx
<ubuntivity> guys, go easy with the dude. He may have his reasons..
<k1l> antithesis: stop that. dont use startx on ubuntu :/
<antithesis> I know how to customize my ~/.bash_profile
<antithesis> Why not?
<bekks> ubuntivity: Yeah. But there is no reason besides denying reality to actually believe in "there are no attackers".
<k1l> ubuntivity: no, he got no clue what he is doing :/
<antithesis> startx is my favourite display manager.
<k1l> antithesis: this is not arch. you start the x with the dm. like lightdm
<antithesis> k1l I don't like lightdm.
<bekks> antithesis: Its outdated and not supported anymore. and startx isnt an display manager at all, and it never was.
<ubuntivity> Maybe his linuxbox is not connected to the network?
<bekks> ubuntivity: Even then there are attackers.
<antithesis> So what's the replacement to startx?
<taek> Walk By Attacks!
<ubuntivity> bekks, now you should get serious :/
<k1l> antithesis: sorry but this will cause problems on ubuntu. use a dm like lightdm, gdm or such
<antithesis> k1l I don't like lightdm, gdm or such.
<taek> Denial.
<ubuntivity> What do you mean by 'offline attackers'? bekks, you mean viruses ??
<bekks> ubuntivity: No. I mean attackers. Viruses are viruses.
<k1l> antithesis: they provide autologin, too
<taek> ubuntivity: he means people with access to t the physical machine
<ubuntivity> I wouldn't call that an attacker taek !
<taek> Well they arn't pedestrians if they are using the machine!
<ubuntivity> They are probably his family members!!
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antithesis> k1l I do know what I'm talking about, as is clear from the fact that I've used Arch linux.
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  you may want to switch to 64bit then.
<k1l> antithesis: the user cant start x he needs some root rights wich is not possible in ubuntu because its uses root in another way than arch
<k1l> antithesis: if you want arch behaviour use arch :/
<tirengarfio__> Dr_Willis, is possible? I can not find a good tutorial about it..
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  is what possible?
<tirengarfio__> go to 64 bits os?
<Droopsta915> what command do use to install gmount iso folder from desktop?
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  you install the 64bit os...
<antithesis> k1l I can't go back to Arch; it always breaks!
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  you dont upgrade from 32bit to 64bit os.
<k1l> antithesis: and please stop that "i use arch i know everything about linux". that will not help you for ubuntu specific issues, which i am explaining to you
<tirengarfio__> I have installed 32 one, I want to go to 64
<Dr_Willis> a clean install is required.
<tirengarfio__> really?
<k1l> antithesis: if you use ubuntu go with the ubuntu way :/
<tirengarfio__> so is not possible go from 32 to 64..
<taek> tirengarfio__: 64bit has it's own issues
<bekks> taek: A reinstall is the clean way.
<k1l> tirengarfio__: not withour reinstall
<ubuntivity> Dr_Willis: you've just raised a nice issue in my mind! Can we simply upgrade the kernel from x86 to x64? and if no, then why??
<Dr_Willis> tirengarfio__,  'go from' -  > you INSTALL the 64bit os on the machine... you dont UPGRADE a cyurrent 32bit OS into a 64bit os..
<Dr_Willis> ubuntivity,  NO you dont.
<ubuntivity> Why not, Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> No idea. i havent usesd 32bit in years.
<taek> Windows doesn't have a 32 to 64bit upgrade - just doesn't happen
<ubuntivity> Windows is not THE OS! taek
<tirengarfio__> Dr_Willis, ok thanks!
<taek> ubuntivity: Did I ever say it was?
<ubuntivity> If Windows doesn't do it, it doesn't mean it is not possible!
<Dr_Willis> I have had no real issues with 64bit ubuntu in ages..   i cant even recall the last issue i had that was due to 64bit
<OerHeks> ubuntivity, not possible to "upgrade 32 to 64 or back"
<ubuntivity> I know it is not possible, but I want to know WHY?
<antithesis> k1l I will go with the Ubuntu Mini way. :)
<taek> incompatible.
<bekks> ubuntivity: Because 32bit cant execute 64bit.
<antithesis> Which I just defined myself. It's: "use startx and the like."
<k1l> antithesis: use a *dm or you will recieve alot of problems
<bekks> antithesis: Then you are pretty much on your own, since thats not the Ubuntu way.
<ubuntivity> Yes, so what about an external bootable OS that changes the Kernel of the already-installed OS to become 64 bits?
<lolwatnao> xorg servers ftw
<lolwatnao> :D
<antithesis> k1l I think those 'problems' of yours are just as common as attackers; not at all.
<taek> antithesis: just do what you want, and don't come back with problems - you've been told :-P
<theadmin> bekks, k1l: Works just fine, actually, I installed Ubuntu from a minicd yesterday and use startx. The only real problem is I can't shutdown from GUI, but that's ConsoleKit stuff :/
<antithesis> bekks just tell me the Ubuntu counterpart to startx then
<antithesis> *dm is not the same.
<antithesis> The day antithesis got told.
<lolwatnao> I use startx on my arch linux
<theadmin> antithesis: "startx" does work on Ubuntu, usually starts your default desktop (and I've no idea how it determines that)
<bekks> antithesis: startx isnt a dm. The ubuntu way to start X is to use a *dm.
<k1l> theadmin: you will get in trouble with the root settings.
<bekks> lolwatnao: Archlinux isnt Ubuntu.
<theadmin> k1l: Who said to run that as root?
<lolwatnao> bekks: ok, but it works well on there so why not ubuntu?
<antithesis> lolwatnao have you ever experience any problems with it?
<lolwatnao> nope
<bekks> lolwatnao: BEcause its not the Ubuntu way.
<lolwatnao> works like a charm on arch
<antithesis> See, guys, no problems
<lolwatnao> bekks: define ubuntu way
<bekks> lolwatnao: The Ubuntu way is to use *dm
<k1l> lolwatnao: this is not arch :/
<bekks> lolwatnao: Please follow the ongoing discussion.
<OerHeks> ubuntivity, you would get an architecture error.
<bekks> OerHeks: Thats not true.
<ubuntivity> error by whom? OerHeks
<lolwatnao> kll, bekks: wat are you a bunch of conservative people who want to hold up the old ubuntu traditions? :P
<k1l> lolwatnao: drop that attitude :/
<bekks> OerHeks: If you replace the kernel to a 64bit, your system will still work, since your userland is 32bit which is executable on 64bit.
<lolwatnao> sorry, hat was uncalled for
<theadmin> bekks: Uh, what exactly is "the ubuntu way"? Is it defined somewhere? I'm not even sure. I mean, I can hop onto an Ubuntu install from a Minicd, do a "sudo apt-get install lxde" and then "startx" and most stuff will wok fine, for example.
<bekks> lolwatnao: Yes.
<semitones> the way that can be put into words is not the true way
<semitones> packages what can be apt-getted are not the true packages
<lolwatnao> semitones: wow. Trippy.
<ubuntivity> So, it is NOT only the kernel that differs between x86 and x64, right? It is the entire plethora of binaries??
<theadmin> ubuntivity: Yeah, all of them
<bekks> ubuntivity: Correct.
<semitones> lolwatnao: :P
<antithesis> Ok k1l I will give your fancy 'Bantoo method a chance. Tell me of a WORKING way to start a .xinitrc script on startup using *dm
<antithesis> I've tried this many a time, but to no avail
<antithesis> That's why I want to use startx; it works.
<ubuntivity> theadmin, bekks: That was easy to say! Why nobody simply answered me with that??
<bekks> antithesis: What does your .xinitrc actually do? Auostarts some apps?
<checoimg> Can you compile it with make with a -m64 flag ?
<bekks> ubuntivity: We did. :)
<antithesis> bekks ya
<lolwatnao> I actually have very little experience with ubuntu, using it for only 3 months. Then I needed sun java
<bekks> !autostart | antithesis
<ubottu> antithesis: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<bekks> antithesis: there you go.
<antithesis> ubottu what's a Unity?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antithesis> Is this part of the Ubuntu way?
<antithesis> Because I don't like it.
<ubuntivity> bekks: I don't remember so, I just remember being told that it is not possible!
<ubuntivity> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<theadmin> antithesis: Unity is the default Ubuntu desktop environment. It's based on GNOME and Compiz.
<k1l> antithesis: if you want to get technical support stop that fool-mode
<lolwatnao> antithesis: oh no you didn't!
<antithesis> lol
<moondog> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<ubuntivity> I feel it is hot in here! Turn the AC on please!
<k1l> antithesis: .xsession gets run on start with a dm
<theadmin> Doesn't the fallback mode not work anymore?
<lolwatnao> ubottu: can you install enlightenment dm on ubuntu :D
<ubottu> lolwatnao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> theadmin: its not named -classic
<lolwatnao> ubottu: oh :C
<theadmin> lolwatnao: Sure, e17 is in the repos.
<Guest24514> test message
<ubuntivity> !enlightment
<lolwatnao> Yay!
<ubuntivity> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<antithesis> bekks thanks for the suggestion of changing my desktop environment for a task as trivial as changing my autostart programs, but I do not feel it is in accordance with the UNIX philosophy and, therefore, I do not want to do that. Please tell me of another way to change my autostart programs using *dm
<k1l> theadmin: *now
<lolwatnao> enlightenment is really nice :3
<lolwatnao> looks excellent.
<Dr_Willis> E17 never seems to run well..
<ubuntivity> antithesis: you mean it is not the UNIX way ^_*
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Agreed. Buggy thingamajig.
<bekks> antithesis: Well, I'll just stop supporting you, since you are denying all approaches for helping you, showing you alternatives, and because you arent stopping your "I'm an Arch user, I know it all" attitude.
<lolwatnao> really? in my experiences with it it was the best, trumping xfce gnome and lightdm
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: As ubottu stated, that's a "development" version, though, maybe it's best to use e16.
<dsfasdf> any
<jesuse> hi guys, I am trying to use ICA on ubuntu but It is giving an error. Any of you have use it?
<Dr_Willis> E is the constantly changeing desktop/de/wm/library - they never seem to know which way whty want to go.. been toying with it for years.
<jesuse> ICA independent computing architecture. Citrix Receiver.
<dsfasdf> any app for file recovery in ubuntu ?
<lolwatnao> Dr_willis: half the fun ;D
<theadmin> dsfasdf: Try photorec. The best I found that really works.
<theadmin> dsfasdf: Part of the testdisk suite, so "apt-get install testdisk" to get it
<lolwatnao> theadmin what is apt-get? (sorry i haven't used ubuntu in a long time)
<ubuntivity> lolwatnao: it is like the rpm
<theadmin> lolwatnao: Muh... One of the central parts of APT, the Debian package management system.
<ubuntivity> if you weren't sarcastic, lolwatnao
<lolwatnao> theadmin: ohhhh so like pacman?
<bekks> ubuntivity: No. It is like yum. :)
<theadmin> lolwatnao: Sort of.
<ubuntivity> right bekks , sorry my mistake :)
<antithesis> bekks sorry, I didn't see that last message of yours. Now testing .xsession.
<lolwatnao> ok, sorry for my noobishness.
<bekks> ubuntivity: dpkg would be like rpm.
<lolwatnao> Is there a repository for ubuntu like the AUR where we can download tarballs and makepkg them c:
<ubuntivity> true, bekks. The issue is that I never used the redhat packaging tools, so I just heard about them!
<bekks> lolwatnao: There are a lot of PPA.
<k1l> lolwatnao: nope. no AUR for ubuntu. we got PPAs
<theadmin> lolwatnao: Nah. Everyone is allowed to submit software to the "extra" repository, though.
<ubuntivity> what does PPA stand for?
<bekks> !ppa | lolwatnao
<k1l> !ppa > lolwatnao
<ubottu> lolwatnao: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ubottu> lolwatnao, please see my private message
<theadmin> lolwatnao: Yeah and PPAs.
<lolwatnao> hm.
<lolwatnao> Is there a ppa for sun java?
<bekks> lolwatnao: yes.
<lolwatnao> switched to arch for nothing then T_T
<theadmin> lolwatnao: Yes, but what on Earth for? OpenJDK works just fine.
<ubuntivity> OpenJDK can completely replace Java?
<bekks> lolwatnao: :D You nickname makes sense now :D
<bekks> ubuntivity: No.
<lolwatnao> old version didn't work with some apllets at all
<theadmin> ubuntivity: OpenJDK is an implementation of Java
<lolwatnao> applets*
<ubuntivity> Can OpenJDK work for Android software development?
<lolwatnao> bekks: wat?
<bekks> Oracle JDK6 was the reference implementation of Java.
<theadmin> ubuntivity: It does, from what I know, then again I'm not a developer...
<ubuntivity> I'll go ask in #android
<bekks> Brocade SAN Switches dont work with OpenJDK, e.g.
<Droopsta915> i have downloaded ubuntu 12.04iso. can i copy and paste the file into my usb stick to run from usb?
<caleress> hey guys my pc boots (sometimes to a blank screen), although i can see the cursor and hear the login sound...also after a restart everything works ok its just annoying, does anyone have any idea why this could be ?
<bekks> Droopsta915: No. you have to create a bootable usb medium¨.
<ubuntivity> caleress: I had this issue on 8.10
<lolwatnao> caleress: Does your video card have the proper drivers?
<antithesis> Well, bekks, I've included "xcowsay lel" in my ~/.xsession before reissuing a login, and I've paid close attention to my dual-head setup, but there was no cow saying "lel' to be found. How do you explain this?
<caleress> i have that crappy nvidia optimus stuff with bumblebee installed
<ubuntivity> My video card wasn't supported. although it could actually boot in from time to time. caleress
<theadmin> What on Earth... is going on here? Can someone shed light on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5894526/ -- awkwardest error ever.
<bekks> antithesis: I'll repeat my last post for you.
<Droopsta915> bekks: do you know a link i can follow to do so? i cant find the right link to show me how to create a bootable flashdrive
<bekks> antithesis: Well, I'll just stop supporting you, since you are denying all approaches for helping you, showing you alternatives, and because you arent stopping your "I'm an Arch user, I know it all" attitude.
<lolwatnao> theadmin: ill give it a shot o_o
<Jakinro> How can I download high-quality porn videos from xvideos.com to my computer in ubuntu ?
<antithesis> Just like I thought, bekks: you don't know and you don't want to admit that startx is superior. Thanks anyway.
<caleress> ubuntivity: well mine is *somewhat* of supported
<lolwatnao> theadmin: is there a link there which is broken and is leading somewhere else?
<Jakinro> antithesis, startx is the godfather of all x's.
<Jakinro> bekks is just retarded, that's all.
<caleress> not officially but it does work for now :)
<theadmin> lolwatnao: No, "heimdall" is the actual binary file.
<bekks> antithesis: Whatever you think. I dont support you. Although I know the solution. I decide to not help you, since thats my free time I am spending here
<caleress> i guess i could try removing ot
<bekks> Thanks k1l
<caleress> *it
<ubuntivity> theadmin: what if you "cat heimdall"??
<lolwatnao> theadmin wow. that's weird.
<bekks> ubuntivity: What is that supposed to do, besides messing up your terminal?
<theadmin> ubuntivity: I rather wouldn't paste that... Lots of nonsense. "file heimdall" tells me: heimdall: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildIDâsha1ê=0xe3d400859c94ab4be1c7d4279f18143aafeec089, not stripped
<lolwatnao> HA! there is a broken link SOMEWHERE!
<ubuntivity> I don't want to see its content, I want to know if cat can access it
<lolwatnao> that's what i got out of it o-o
<bekks> ubuntivity: BEtter use ls then.
<lolwatnao> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lolwatnao> o-O
<ubuntivity> can you "ls ../Downloads -l" theadmin?
<lolwatnao> I know how to use the terminal imma arch user >:C
<theadmin> ubuntivity: Access rights are fine... I own the file and all the directories, all dirs are executable, the file is 755
<lolwatnao> theadmin: positive? did you sudo it? e-e
<caleress> ubuntivity: thanks for the info
<antithesis> bekks I beg you, please share with me your knowledgeable knowledge, for I long for the enlightened state in which you are.
<theadmin> lolwatnao: Err, well, I tried but: sudo: unable to execute ./heimdall: No such file or directory
<lolwatnao> theadmin: missed that sudo part
<bekks> antithesis: Ignore set.
<lolwatnao> theadmin: xD
<ubuntivity> theadmin: tried 'mv'ing it into another name?
<theadmin> ...This is awkward. The 32-bit version worked... But this is a 64-bit system. Oh well, no logic here.
<ubuntivity> renamed it? theadmin
<theadmin> ubuntivity: Yeah but same thing happens. Oh well problem solved anyway, although in a very odd way.
<lolwatnao> theadmin: try deleting it and getting it again (watever heimdall is)
<iceroot> theadmin: because sudo is looking on /root/.heimdal for that file. use "sudo sh heimdal" instead
<bekks> theadmin: 64bit can execute 32bit. Not vice versa. This mechanism is called "multi arch"
<theadmin> iceroot: Ain't a shell script, so that'll fail, it's a true binary.
<lolwatnao> DID SOMEONE SAY ARCH?! xD
<theadmin> bekks: I know. But running 64-bit on 64-bit failed.
<ubuntivity> theadmin: how it was solved?
<theadmin> bekks: Which is plain unexplainable.
<theadmin> ubuntivity: Ran the 32-bit version of the app %)
<bekks> theadmin: Why?
<iceroot> theadmin: sh will see that it is a binary. ./script will call bash/sh to look into the script and the kernel will decide what interpreter is needed
<ubuntivity> So, can I suppose the 64 bit version is corrupted?
<iceroot> theadmin: so "sudo sh ./heimdal" is fine
<bekks> ubuntivity: Works fine here for years.
<ubuntivity> hard disk failure?
<theadmin> iceroot: Ah. I just used "sudo ./heimdall", wouldn't be the same?
<bekks> ubuntivity: We dont know.
<iceroot> theadmin: no
<theadmin> iceroot: Hm. Let me try that option, but still pretty odd.
<ubuntivity> Guys, it is time for me to break my fasting (Iftar) so I'll have to leave
<ubuntivity> I wish a blessed Ramadan for all of you :)
<theadmin> iceroot: Well, that gave me: ./heimdall: 1: ./heimdall: ELF: not found
<iceroot> theadmin: sudo -i; ./heimdal then :)
<theadmin> Oh well whatever, glad the 32-bit version worked anyway, guess that solves the problem.
<theadmin> Not too interested in it to dig further :D
<valentin007> There is a french ???
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JustM0Bin> hey guys can someone help me real quick
<k1l> !details | JustM0Bin
<ubottu> JustM0Bin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<JustM0Bin> ubuntu 13.10.. im trying to get samba file sharing to work between ubuntu and a windows 7 computer
<genii> Hm, Saucy
<MonkeyDust> JustM0Bin  13.10 is unstable, #ubuntu+1 for support
<JustM0Bin> ohhh k thanks guys
<mm12> hey all
<Dr_Willis> samba can be a pain even on stable releases. ;)
<JustM0Bin> haha yea its annoying i had a pain free setup on my old computer but why would that happen twice haha
<lobo2> hola
<Trel> I have a guide that is telling me to use the command usbconfig, that appears to be a bsd command, is there any utility I can use to do this in ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/90906/turn-off-microsoft-explorer-touch-mouse-haptic-feedback
<guanamo> Hello, my name is not antithesis and I have nothing to do with him in fact, but could anymore (for example, bekks) help me? I am trying to change my autostart programs using gdm. Is there any way to make it run a specified script like .xinitrc on startup?
<lobo2> alguien sabe como modificar el numero imie de un android?
<theadmin> lolol
<Dr_Willis> guanamo,  easier to use the .config/autorun/scripts
<Dr_Willis> !find usbconfig
<theadmin> guanamo: As Dr_Willis said, place any scripts you want to run on desktop startup in ~/.config/autostart/
<lobo2> modifity imei number mobile¿?
<ubottu> Package/file usbconfig does not exist in raring
<lobo2> alguien know?
<theadmin> !es | lobo2
<ubottu> lobo2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dr_Willis> lobo2,  you dont change  your imei as far as i know.,  and theres the #android channel
<Trel> Dr_Willis: I know it doesn't exist, I'm asking what I can use for the same effect?
<lobo2> thanks
<john1234> hello everybody!!!!:)
<mm12> hi
<Gryfelhase> Hi kids... is there any easy to use video-dvd creator for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0~ds1-1 (raring), package size 2077 kB, installed size 3893 kB
<Gryfelhase> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and my video source is mpeg
<Dr_Willis> devede works well for my simple needs
<Gryfelhase> ok, will check it
<Gryfelhase> thx
<Dr_Willis> may be others out there, but devede is fairly simple and works well
<k1l> devede is really simple and does a good job
<john1234> WHAT devede?
<Dr_Willis> people forget to click that resize to fit button.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0~ds1-1 (raring), package size 2077 kB, installed size 3893 kB
<k1l> !devede | john1234
<Dr_Willis> right there in the repos.
<Gryfelhase> Launching program:  mplayer -loop 1 -identify -ao null -vo null -frames 0 /usr/share/devede/silence.ogg
<Gryfelhase> elemento:  /usr/bin
<Gryfelhase> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<Gryfelhase> mplayer: No such file or directory
<john1234> OH ,sorry,i know!
<Gryfelhase> mplayer is installed
<Dr_Willis> does  /usr/share/devede/silence.ogg  exist?
<Gryfelhase> yes, .../silence.ogg is there
<Aziroshin> I need a little reminder: Does INCLUDE_PATH do anything? When googing for it, I only see things like C_INCLUDE_PATH and CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH
<Gryfelhase> Ah... it didn't worked cause I stared it with a   &
<rogier_> how do i disable the keyboard in my laptop? Some of the keys are stuck due to a soup spill. I'm using external keyboard now. But the stuck keys keep ctrl+R ing.
<Dr_Willis> that may be a neat trick to do rogier_ ..  #hardware might have some ideas.
<Dr_Willis> it might be possible to set up the X server to only use the external keyboard.
<rogier_> what is a neat trick?
<theadmin> rogier_: http://wpkg.org/Disable_/_enable_keyboard_and_mouse_in_Linux
<rogier_> How do i configure x server?
<DJones> rogier_: There may be something on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663298
<wilee-nilee> rogier_, Generally keyboard replacements are rather cheap and easy to install, have you looked around.
<Dr_Willis> may be easier to dissasemble and clean the keyboard
<rogier_> Yes but i use external keyboard/ mouse/ screen always. So there is no need to replace.
<wilee-nilee> rinse and repeat
<Dr_Willis> then disaemble and leave it out. ;)
<theadmin> rogier_: Follow the link I sent, it's a rather easy procedure to disable an input device.
<rogier_> Yes but have big project, this is my only pc. I will dissamble and so and after project \.
<Dr_Willis> leaveing it sit for the next few months.. is going to be  nasty.
<devx> can anyone tell me pls gnome 3.8 supports the virtualbox or not
<Dr_Willis> devx,  huh? you mean does gnome 3.8 work IN vbox?
<theadmin> devx: Uh, what? GNOME and Virtualbox are entirely unrelated.
<wilee-nilee> devx, 3.8 is a ppa or 13.10 right?
<devx> no vbox in gnome3.8
<wilee-nilee> devx, it is not stock in any release.
<devx> means no way after add ppa in ubuntu 12.10 os gnome 3.8 and after done upgrade
<wilee-nilee> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> devx: i still dont know what the real problem is :/
<devx> k1l: it does no support
<devx> and i want help
<wilee-nilee> devx, 3.8 is not fully put together in that ppa I believe i says that on the web page
<devx> because i have already upgraded and vbox is not working
<devx> pls any help
<wilee-nilee> devx, Purge the ppa and use the version provided in the repos.
<k1l> devx: so you have 12.10 with gnome3.8 running and vbox doesnt start?
<devx> <wilee-nilee> do u have icq account
<wilee-nilee> A what?
<devx> k1l :yes
<devx> do u have icq account
<devx> can we chat over that
<wilee-nilee> what is a icq
<taek> "what is icq", are you serious?
<wilee-nilee> I don't do pm
<k1l> devx: you could use ppa-purge to remove that gnome3.8 and look if vbox does work then
<devx> whare are u from
<Dr_Willis> icq? havent seen that mention in years and years...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<wilee-nilee> the mother ship
<devx> <wilee-nilee> what the mother ship
<pranav> i have my friend in lan. how do i host svn server, so we could code together in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<taek> sudo apt-get install subversion
<Dr_Willis> install and configure subversion
<devx> ok
<taek> how to use it, you'll have to look it up
 * taek <- only uses windows svn clients
<devx> is cs6 is Swish max is working on wine
<devx> in 12.10
<taek> I highly doubt cs6 works in ubuntu wine
<pranav> taek: Dr_Willis have there already..
<devx> ok and swish max
<taek> Never heard of devx
<wilee-nilee> taek, I am quite sure I can provide many things you have never heard of. ;)
<taek> wilee-nilee: I am sure, since I am not a normal user of ubuntu desktop
<taek> normal->regular
<k1l> devx: for wine questions please ask the specialists:
<devx> animation software www.swishmax.com check it
<wilee-nilee> who says any of us are
<k1l> !wine | devx
<ubottu> devx: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<taek> !appdb photoshop
<wilee-nilee> linux ix linux anyway hardly a differnce in the 100's available.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<devx> how can make the flash wesite in ubuntu12.10
<devx> *website
<holstein> devx: you are creating a flash website? i would try a web development channel
<Gryfelhase> (i wouldn't mae a flash website :D)
 * taek wouldn't touch flash -
<devx> i cant get help from here or not
<theadmin> "flash website" ಠ_ಠ
<devx> can i get help from here
<Dr_Willis> Flash is worth running away from.
<devx> flash website
<Dr_Willis> learn html5 would be the best advice
<wilee-nilee> noscript, noscript
<k1l> devx: please specify the questions
<holstein> devx: i dont mean to be unclear.. check the /topic here, friend, and if you have a relevant question, please ask.. otherwise, try a channel where the topic is web development.. thanks!
<Gryfelhase> dex: sorry, don't know a flash creation to for linux, but I have no clue if there is one)
<taek> wilee-nilee: adblock + elemental hiding tool + noscript
<taek> t:D
<holstein> you can make flash exports from libreoffice, but i wouldnt use it for web development
<devx> in html5 all things will be fulfilled
<taek> devx -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> devx: which native language is yours? maybe we have a channel in your native language for better support
<taek> k1l I assume devx is trying to make flash for a website.
<devx> english
<k1l> taek: i think we cant help him if we only assume what he wants. :/
<taek> He's already asked questions about photoshop cs6 something max and asking questions about websites and subversion.
<devx> pls help
<Gryfelhase> k1l: he searches for an flash-creating tool for ubuntu
<taek> I think i've been following pretty decently.
<devx> no boss
<Dr_Willis> devx,  give details of exactly what it is you are wanting.
<k1l> devx: ok, with english you are fine in here. but please explain with more details what you really want to do. there is still confusion what you want to achieve
<devx> can i install all the backtrack tools in ubuntu12.10
<Dr_Willis> wow.. jump around a lot in the questions...
<Dr_Willis> devx,  i imagine most are in the ubuntu repos.
<k1l> ah, now i think i know which user that is :/
<Dr_Willis> Bt tweaks a lot of things.
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, And he knows all answers to his own questions :-D
<Gryfelhase> I think his question is pretty clear... many websites have flash elements... and he asks, how to create them (what tools are in ubuntu)
<Gryfelhase> to do so
<devx> can i install all the backtrack tools in ubuntu12.10
<holstein> devx: ask the backtrack team. which is not kali linux AFAIK.
<Dr_Willis> devx,  look in the repos for the tools you want, if they are there. you can install them.
<brontosaurusrex> Gryfelhase, and the answer was : learn html5 (js, canvas, ect), could not be cleraer
<rogier_> Hello, so i installed ubuntu today on this computer i found. Now i want to use this computer to start an international media empire in order to eventually rule the western hemisphere. How do i go about this? What software do i need? I'm used to using mac OS for my activities. But i like the future to be open source.
<holstein> which is now*
<deadweasel> Kleopatra has unmet dependecies in 12.04 ??  I just did a fresh install and I can't get kleopatra running.  12.04 lts x64, libkdepim4 : Depends: kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<Gryfelhase> brontosaurusrex: This is a suggestion, but not an accourate awnser
<pranav> Dr_Willis: says.. svnadmin: 'ff' is a subdirectory of an existing repository rooted at ''
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel,  done a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' yet?
<devx> can u tell the best wifi hacking tool
<brontosaurusrex> Gryfelhase, you can't expect "us" to support commercial stuff, can't you?
<deadweasel> not a complete upgrade, just updates and installs
<taek> deadweasel: have you tried installing the dependencies ? sudo apt-get -f install
<deadweasel> i'll try now
<k1l> devx: wifi hacking is not supported in here
<holstein> devx: no. but a networking channel can.. please try /join in one
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel,  i dont mean a release upgrade..
<deadweasel> no worries, I'm fully upgraded anyhow.
<taek> Dr_Willis: that reminds me, I did a distro-upgrade and now I get a lsb_release error
<taek> :D
<devx> can u tell the backtrack irc chat ball
<holstein> devx: chat ball?
<k1l> !backtrack > devx
<ubottu> devx, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> only time ive seen  unmet depencies on a clean install was when i hadent done a 'sudo apt-get update' yet.
<Dr_Willis> taek,  you broke it! ;P
<taek> !!!
<taek> OMG, Ubuntu!
<Gryfelhase> brontosaurusrex: No, but if there whould be tools in ubtuntu, those who know could give an awnser. Or the awnser is "I don*t know"
<taek> No seriously though, the error report dialog box is starting to become annoying.
<Dr_Willis> taek,  you mean the apport message/dialogs?
<theadmin> taek: sudo apt-get remove whoopsie
<taek> I guess it doesn't matter, next week this machine will become a 12.04 server.
<taek> whoopsie?
<theadmin> taek: The error reporting tool
<devx> how is steave
<taek> No thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> !info whoopsie
<ubottu> whoopsie (source: whoopsie): Ubuntu error tracker submission. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.15 (raring), package size 25 kB, installed size 109 kB
<brontosaurusrex> Gryfelhase, true.
<taek> I mightr need it for something important
<taek> haha
<OerHeks> Gryfelhase, there are no fancy tools for flash development, as flash is closed source. and devx knows that> <devx> in html5 all things will be fulfilled
<pranav> i find /etc/apache2/httpd.conf empty in my ubuntu
<taek> HTML 5 doesn't make the web better.
<taek> pranav: that's normal
<Dr_Willis> the death of flash makes the web better. ;P
<pranav> how to enable mod_dav then
<taek> the death of advertisement will make the world better!
<theadmin> pranav: sudo a2enmod dav # Or something like this.
<deadweasel> fully upgraded, yet unmet dependcies.  I guess I'll wait on kleopatra.
<taek> deadweasel: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel,  tried a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Gryfelhase> OerHeks: Thats no argument. doc or ppt are also closed source (at least it was)... reengenering ;)
<deadweasel> that won'[t take me of 12.04 will it?
<pranav> taek: ok :) but where is the settings file ?
<deadweasel> Dr_Willis: ^?
<taek> apache2.conf
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel,  No. its not a RELEASE upgrade
<deadweasel> :), thx
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel,  what reelase are you using now?
<taek> pranav: /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<deadweasel> Ah, this is doing something.  fantastic, thx.   12.04.2 ltx x64
<wooo> How to mount a partition. for eg I want to mount /dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> !mount | wookiehangover
<ubottu> wookiehangover: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> !mount | wooo
<ubottu> wooo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<k1l> deadweasel: see man apt. dist-upgrade will not upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<deadweasel> 227mb of upgrades
<deadweasel> duh
<Dr_Willis> deadweasel,  held back packages
<deadweasel> i see.
<tgm4883> when doing a dist-upgrade, it's worth verifying that it isn't trying to remove a bunch of packages as well
<devx> tell me is there any ubuntu certification institute in india
<tgm4883> not that removing packages is bad, just make sure it's not trying to remove stuff that it shouldn't
<pranav> taek: its empty as well
<pranav> apache.conf
<pranav> normal ?
<devx> tell me is there any ubuntu certification institute in india
<taek> pranav: what are you looking for exactly?
<pranav> i enabled mod dav
<DJones> devx: You're probably better asking your local Ubuntu group about that
<pranav> using a2enmod
<pranav> but when i restart
<k1l> !in | devx
<ubottu> devx: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<devx> pranav : do u know any ubuntu certification institute in india
<pranav> it says i have invalid /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.conf
<pranav> which is not the case
<k1l> devx: ask in #ubuntu-in
<holstein> devx: not that i see.. please do not repost your questions
<taek> pranav: you'll probably be better off in the proper channel for apache
<pranav> taek: ok, thanks
<taek> pranav:  please join #apache
<pranav> sure..
<jemark> Ubuntu certification? I thought that was obsolete?
<wooo> I have used sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt . but still I am not able to open it
<taek> One needs to be certified to use ubuntu?!
<tgm4883> taek, no, but you can be certified
<taek> I guess mac users need to be certified to even touch one then..
<jemark> hehe
<Dr_Willis> wooo,  ls /mnt   you see any files ?
<tgm4883> taek, there are redhat, linux, and windows certifications as well
<zykotick9> wooo: what filesystem is this?  fat/ntfs probably needs more options then what you used.
<tgm4883> I'd guess there are Mac ones too, but IDK about them
<wooo> Dr_Willis, nothing.
<jemark> now they they would have Mir, maybe there needs to be a special Ubuntu certification
<wooo> zykotick9, FAT.
<taek> tgm4883: I was poking fun at hte mac users..
<tgm4883> jemark, there was a certification before that, and the certification has nothing to do with Mir
<zykotick9> wooo: good luck then, you need more options to give mount (i wouldn't know what they are).
<jemark> tgm4883: before, that one is obsolete ;)
<wooo> zykotick9, ahh. I am stuck.
<th0r> wooo, try sudo mount -t vfat /dev..........
<tgm4883> jemark, no, certification has to do with ones ability to administer the system. A) Mir isn't out yet, and B) I would guess that the certification mostly (if not entirely) deals with server stuff
<jemark> tgm4883: I agree
<tgm4883> jemark, looking into it a bit further, they actually have separate desktop and server certification, but the desktop ones don't seem to deal much with the display server anyway   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EngineerCertification/DesktopTasklist
<jemark> tgm4883: good to know. thanks for the link and info
<tgm4883> jemark, yw
<devx> tell me is there any ubuntu certification institute in india
<tgm4883> devx, did you ask in the india channel?
<devx> no help in #ubuntu-in
<wooo> Thor, no luck with that also
<Thor> wooo: wha? wrong person perhaps?
<DJones> devx: Be patient in the India channel, you could also send an email to the ubuntu-in mailing list, people that are in that channel or on the mailing list are most likely to be able to give you advice
<wooo> Thor, sorry. :)
<Thor> no problems
<devx> tell me is there any ubuntu certification institute in india
<jemark> tgm4883: project is dead? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EngineerCertification
<DJones> devx: Please stop repeating your question so often
<tgm4883> jemark, yea, I'm looking at that now
<wooo> th0r, no luck with that. I have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB but still I am not able to find anything in /media/external
<taek> isn't india asleep right now?
<jemark> tgm4883: me too
<tgm4883> jemark, there was a partner with lpi, but I'm not seeing anything there related to ubuntu certification
<MonkeyDust> devx  ask here    https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-in
<th0r> wooo, well, you said you were mounting to /mnt, so I am not surprised you can't find anythign in /media/external
<jemark> tgm4883: yeah
<wooo> th0r, Now I am using sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<cplx> hi guys - running 13.04 - I have put 'setpci -d 8086:3b28 90.b=40' in /boot/grub/custom.cfg and doesn't seem to be running on startup.. how can I confirm? I have checked hwinfo --storage and still runing ata_piix mode not AHCI....
<Dr_Willis> wooo those seem somewhat odd entries for dmask and fmask. normally
<dinnah> hlp...2 scren but i can switch from one scren  to anoda.had dis problem sins ystadai.try google.no useful info.
<th0r> wooo, the -o options should come before the device or mountpoint I believe
<Dr_Willis> dinnah, you may want to retype that question. it was barely readable.
<tgm4883> jemark, yea I think it's dead
<vader__> Couls somebody tell me how to change default image veiwer in Elinks from fbi to fbv? fbi does not work in Screen or fbterm.
<dinnah> Dr_willis:i connected my  desktop screen on ma laptop.but i can not switch from my laptop screen to my desktop screen.
<jemark> tgm4883: there is still Redhat, SUSE and LPI :)
<tgm4883> well devx is gone now, but since there doesn't appear to be a ubuntu certification anymore, I would suggest he look into an LPI certification. There appears to be an institute in India  http://www.lpi.org/international-affiliates/affiliate-locations
<Dr_Willis>  dinnah  for my laptop i used the special fn-FKEYS to toggle between the 2. or i  used the video/screen config tools to enable/clone both (or use an extended desktop)
<tgm4883> jemark, correct, just not ubuntu
<jemark> tgm4883: indeed
<tgm4883> jemark, and IIRC, the LPI one gets you Linux+ and possibly the suse one as well
<tgm4883> jemark, eg. getting certified in one gets you certified in the others without needing to test
<jemark> tgm4883: I know, I have LPIC2
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> jemark, I've thought about going for those certs, but I'm not sure what it would gain me over what I have now
<Dr_Willis> another line to add to your resume. ;)
<cplx> Jordan_U: you around ??
<jemark> tgm4883: I agree, you won't gain anything... other than a paper.
<dinnah> Dr_Willis:ok...i think i can work with fn-KEYS...bt i have no idea how they work.
<saiarcot895> cplx: you can try putting the switch in /etc/default/grub and running sudo update-grub
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, but does that gain me anything over experience? I'm currently the team lead of our system admin team where we run primarily Ubuntu servers along side a few redhat and windows servers
<tgm4883> I've not seen any job postings that want an LPI, if anything, they usually want RHCE
<cplx> saiarcot895: just add that exact command anywhere in that /etc/default/grub file?
<jemark> tgm4883: yes, RHCE is more wanted, or LPIC3 ;)
<zykotick9> vader__: i'd look for a #elinks channel, see "/msg ubottu alis" for a freenode search option.  i am an elinks user as well, but i doubt there are too many others here in #ubuntu...  best of luck.
<Dr_Willis> tgm4883,  when your next interview is with a 18 yr old in charge of hireing.. ;)     he wont understand what experience is.
<saiarcot895> cplx: It will probably go at the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, heh, possibly
<Dr_Willis> tgm4883,  hopefully that wont happen.
<vader__> will do zykotick9, thanks.
<saiarcot895> cplx: I haven't heard of that command, though
<cplx> saiarcot895: "quiet splash" ? where would I add the setpci command
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, hopefully any future job interviews would be done by people of a technical background. But I agree, getting past HR to that interview certification would probably help
<Dr_Willis> cplx,  between the 2 is a good place.
<Dr_Willis> "quiet      <insert here>   splash"
<cplx> Dr_Willis: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet setpci -d 8086:3b28 90.b=40 splash"
<saiarcot895> cplx: once you run sudo update-grub and restart, if things don't go well (as in it doesn't boot), in the Grub boot menu, use e to edit the boot configuration and remove the command you entered.
<Dr_Willis> cplx,  you sure that setpci is a kernel option?  it sure dont look like one
<saiarcot895> cplx: that looks right
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever seen setpci used befor.
<cplx> saiarcot895: update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<saiarcot895> cplx: either
<saiarcot895> cplx: they'll do the same thing
<zykotick9> s/they'll do the same/they ARE the same/
<cplx> thanks saiarcot895
<saiarcot895> zykotick9: true
<pepper_chico> Hey, I've seen news about an ubuntu countdown, is it inaccessible now?
<saiarcot895> pepper_chico: interesting, it doesn't seem to be up now
<OerHeks> pepper_chico, right, that countdown 4 days is gone http://www.ubuntu.com
<pepper_chico> anyone knows with high probability for what the count down was?
<pepper_chico> first phone?
<k1l> pepper_chico: just sit and wait, or guess in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pepper_chico> I sit and wait then
<k1l> pepper_chico: well, that will be some long sitting and waiting :)
<pepper_chico> no problem
<cplx> Dr_Willis: I added it how you suggest and doesn't look like it switched over to AHCI... i have done some reading and looks like it needs to be added to /boot/grub/grub.cfg above the 'set root' line - can this be done while booting up and using the 'e' command on boot?
<cplx> saiarcot895:  I added it how you suggest and doesn't look like it
<cplx>               switched over to AHCI... i have done some reading and looks like
<cplx>               it needs to be added to /boot/grub/grub.cfg above the 'set root'
<cplx>               line - can this be done while booting up and using the 'e'
<cplx>               command on boot?
<FloodBot1> cplx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cplx> my bad...
<pepper_chico> ya know one thing, I'm seeing to much hate against ubuntu… now that's it aiming at profit… well anyway, I like it and at last, it's promoting linux at another spheres
<rcmaehl> Help! My sound crashes everytime I connect my A2DP device to it
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit
<saiarcot895> cplx: I think you have to do that within Ubuntu
<k1l> rcmaehl: did take a look into the logs or get any error messages?
<saiarcot895> cplx: then run update-grub
<cplx> saiarcot895: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is read-only?
<rcmaehl> k1l, what log would it be under?
<saiarcot895> cplx: you can either edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly (in which case you have to repeat the change every time you or the system does update-grub) or edit the files in /etc/grub.d
<saiarcot895> cplx: if the former, you need sudo
<OerHeks> saiarcot895, Configuration changes are normally made to the /etc/default/grub file and to the custom scripts located in /etc/grub.d. No changes are made to the GRUB 2 menu until the update-grub command is run as root. This command runs the GRUB 2 configuration scripts and updates the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> so please do not edit that file, it has a warning included also.
<sdmw> Hi folks :) Anyone to help me pls? Today i`m install Ubuntu 11.04, but not impossible to install none application or program ]; "E: Unable to locate package "
<OerHeks> sdmw, 11.04 is EOL end of life
<OerHeks> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Richturd> Hows ubuntu these days
<OerHeks> sdmw, update servers are empty, but !eolugrade has a solution if you really want to
<sdmw> OerHeks: i don`t want diferent version or upgrade
<OerHeks> sdmw, oke, just add old-releases >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<sdmw> Gnome version for 13.04 or etc... not good. sorry for my english
<sdmw> ot tnx OerHeks
<OerHeks> sdmw, but then you are on your own, no guarantees.
<OerHeks> Richturd, try it.
<Richturd> OerHeks, is it a good idea to dual boot when I'm running windows to run both windows and ubuntu
<rypervenche> Richturd: Sure.
<OerHeks> Richturd, sure, the real experience. you can test it in live mode too, just burn the iso or use an usb-device.
<k1l> rcmaehl_ghoster: syslog or dmesg in /var/log
<rcmaehl_ghoster> k1l, thanks
<Richturd> I'm running a PC desktop with 2 gigs of ram and 160 GB of HDD so I'm looking to upgrade the ram and disk space
<Richturd> when I do that, Id like to maybe dual boot
<k1l> rcmaehl_ghoster: if its after a reboot take a look at the syslog.0 or dmesg.0 they are from last boot
<OerHeks> 2 Gb is fine, more important is your Videocard and CPU, duocore would be great.
<Richturd> my GPU was top tits back 4 years ago
<Richturd> my CPU is a intel Quad processor
<Richturd> Q8300
<rcmaehl> k1l, found something
<rcmaehl> Jul 20 14:06:04 Netbook-Two pulseaudio[10921]: [pulseaudio] hook-list.c: Assertion 'hook->n_firing == 0' failed at pulsecore/hook-list.c:51, $
<rypervenche> Richturd: I'm running Gentoo on an EeePC with 2 G of RAM and an Atom processor. It can handle both operating systems just fine :)
<drow-ubvm_> now gpu cpu chip is dorito
<rypervenche> Richturd: The little thing is about 4+ years old as well.
<Richturd> whats Gentoo?
<Richturd> is that Linux
<OerHeks> there are more desktops than ubuntu/unity, Lubuntu (LXDE) is the lightest, then midrange would be xubuntu (XFCE)
<OerHeks> gentoo is an other distro, also based on the linux kernel
<Richturd> which OS other than Windows and Mac is there out there
<SonikkuAmerica> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<OerHeks> thnx SonikkuAmerica :-D
<k1l> Richturd: alot. bot that is too much for ubunut support channel
<heinrich5991> !bsd
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Always glad to tag-team. :D
<rypervenche> heinrich5991: No love for you :(
<Richturd> I'm thinking of going with 8 gigs of ram and 1 TB of HDD
<Richturd> I'd like to keep the GPU and CPU
<k1l> Richturd: that is fine for dualboot
<sfan5> can I use my android phone as 3G modem with Ubuntu? (tethering is not an option)
<k1l> Richturd: which video card is it?
<Richturd> GeForce Nvidea 9800 GTX, kll
<k1l> Richturd: well, nvidia geforce should work with the nvidia-current driver. that is easy to test with a live-cd/usb
<Richturd> kll, speak english please
<Richturd> put it in lamens
<rypervenche> Richturd: It should worl just fine.
<Richturd> I can play GTA IV and FarCry 2 at the highest settings
<Richturd> is that good
<Richturd> now I cant game though cuz I aint got any space on my hdd
<brontosaurusrex> Richturd, iam pretty sure windows have some sort of "delete" option
<Richturd> why are you being a smart ass
<Dr_Willis> was there a support question in all this somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> sfan5,  you mean over a usb cable?
<k1l> Dr_Willis: nope. just a troll. known to bantracker
<sfan5> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> sfan5,  network manager has settings for the i recall. I just use the hotspot feature mainly here.
<sfan5> Dr_Willis: but can I use it with the "mobile broadband" option?
<Dr_Willis> thats the option to use i belive.
<marcolondonuk> I am no Ubuntu expert. I just managed to install 12.04 on HDD from USB live but booting is very slow and also in some cases I get all purple screen unless I press SHIFT (right) to access GRUB, in which case I am able to book ok, but still after a wait of say 4-5 minutes! I tried to check if anything is wrong with the boot by installing bootchart. The png file for that is here http://oi42.tinypic.com/2j5x4iu.jpg however I have no
<SonikkuAmerica> marcolondonuk: Can you finish?
<sfan5> Dr_Willis: it doesn't show my device as modem there
<marcolondonuk> Yes, sorry, I meant what clues is that bootchart files giving me to determine where the bottleneck is and how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> could be its an unsupported phone sfan5  - You may want to check the excte make/model on the forums and askubuntu.com
 * sfan5 has Samsung Galaxy Ace with 2.3.6
<Dr_Willis> you may also want to ask in #android
<Naphatul> can someone explain the "runlevel" on upstart scripts?
<Dr_Willis> i thought it was for backward compatabilty with the old sysv method.
<Dr_Willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Naphatul> well it's on the "Writing services" part of the wii
<Naphatul> *wiki
<Dr_Willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#runlevels
<genii> I'm amused to see upstart and runlevels in the same line
<h341y> #join
<Naphatul> well i have no idea, i just want to start a program on system boot and that's where i ended up, systemd seems a lot simpler
<h341y> #ubuntu-offtopic
<saiarcot895> h341y: try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Naphatul> well i'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/HHJdFDXB
<Naphatul> and this is the script: http://pastebin.com/VrxvvJxY  , it's in /etc/init/
<marcolondonuk> I am no Ubuntu expert. I just managed to install 12.04 on HDD from USB live but booting is very slow and also in some cases I get all purple screen unless I press SHIFT (right) to access GRUB, in which case I am able to book ok, but still after a wait of say 4-5 minutes! I tried to check if anything is wrong with the boot by installing bootchart. The png file for that is here http://oi42.tinypic.com/2j5x4iu.jpg however I have no
<saiarcot895> Naphatul: typically, you place the script in /etc/init.d
<saiarcot895> Naphatul: /etc/init is for configuration files
<Naphatul> saiarcot895: i just did the writing services part here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Naphatul> do i need to place a separate script in /etc/init.d ?
<saiarcot895> Naphatul: scratch what I said; I was thinking about init.d stuff
<cachacahita> hello everybody
<Naphatul> marcolondonuk: i can't see anything on that image, perhaps upload the png bootchart generates?
<cachacahita> I need help
<cachacahita> I can t use the Fn +F8 and Fn +F9 to decrease increase the brightness
<Okitain> cachacahita: here, there is a guide for you:
<cachacahita> my video card is intel hd4000
<saiarcot895> Naphatul: it's "inadyn start", not "start inadyn"
<Okitain> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<warrior2031> hi
<warrior2031> can anyone help me with PPPoE?
<cachacahita> ok Okitain
<cachacahita> I will read the information
<marcolondonuk> Naphatul: Hello you only need to click on the link to see the png generated image
<das3in> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a laptop to me. Something comperable to a macbook pro that i'd use for web development, i just prefer ubuntu to os x
<subcool> any old schoolers here can tell me what arcade game Pacific rim is based off of
<wilee-nilee> das3in, preferring ubuntu and polling for info is off topic
<Slacko786> subcool, is it defo based off an arcade game?
<subcool> defo?
<Slacko786> definately
<wilee-nilee> das3in, However there are ubuntu certified computers look for the wiki.
<subcool> heck yea
<subcool> i use to play it as a kid
<Slacko786> maybe a cartoon?
<DJones> !ot | subcool Slacko786
<ubottu> subcool Slacko786: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subcool> blah
<Slacko786> transformers I was thinking of...?
<subcool> nope an old school arcade game.
<Slacko786> ok
<subcool> im 30, so before i was 10.
<Naphatul> phone battery went out, thanks
<Slacko786> I don't remember any games similar (that doesn't mean there is none) but I'm 44
<subcool> you could pick a robot to be, and then a few lil sea monster would come and destroy a city. you could basically do wrestling moves on them. throw building at them. it was really cool
<DJones> subcool: Please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for Ubuntu support questions
<Dr_Willis> !info mame
<ubottu> mame (source: mame): Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator (MAME). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.146-5 (raring), package size 19567 kB, installed size 67324 kB
<Slacko786> ok thx DJones
<subcool> Thanks Dr_Willis  - ill see if one of those still have it.
<Dr_Willis> if its an old arcade game.. mame most likely can do it.
<Slacko786> is Djones a bot?
<Naphatul> now i'm getting another error: W:INADYN: Main: Error 'RC_CMD_PARSER_INVALID_OPTION' (0x50).
<DJones> Slacko786: Nope
<Slacko786> oh ok :)
<subcool> no- just an @
<Naphatul> i ran the program standalone and it worked so i'm pretty sure it's something wrong with the script
<Okitain> subcool: It's not directly based on anything, but I think the idea of a kaiju versus robot is quite easy to think of.
<subcool> its based off an old school game.
<Naphatul> anyone? the script in question: http://pastebin.com/VrxvvJxY
<subcool> i use to play it when iw as a kid.. i was pretty good too. im on my way of fniding it-
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: Where did you put the config file for inadyn?
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: in /etc, when i run inadyn alone it doesn't give me any errors, the upstart script is in /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> upstart script may be using 'sh' and not bash, and may not have the same default path, or other variables your shell is using.
<subcool> FOunf it- King of the MOnsters
<Naphatul> Dr_Willis: i'm not sure what you're getting at
<Dr_Willis> Naphatul,   check your shell settings and paths.
<Naphatul> oh wait, should i have made the script executable?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: No.
<Dr_Willis> if you are executeing it directly, yes.  and have a proper #!/whatver/bash  line
<Dr_Willis> but im not clear on what you are starting/how/where.  I do know people often have issues with BASH in their shell vs the shell the services use due to paths and other variables
<Ampelbein> Dr_Willis: Upstart files are not shell scripts.
<Naphatul> i still don't know what i'm supposed to be looking at my shell settings for, i didn't put anything specific there
<Dr_Willis> Ampelbein,  then how did he run it 'stand alone' ?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: Have you tried passing the --input_file parameter in the upstart script?
<Ampelbein> Dr_Willis: Presumably by starting inadyn directly.
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: no, what does that do?
<Naphatul> this is weird google is telling me that the error is related to inadyn but when i run it standalone the logs say it's working fine
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: It specifies the config file to use directly. I.e.: exec /usr/sbin/inadyn --imput_file /etc/inadyn.conf
<Ampelbein> s/sim/in/
<Ampelbein>  exec /usr/sbin/inadyn --input_file /etc/inadyn.conf
<Naphatul> tried adding that still nothing
<Naphatul> apparently i missed the first error: W:INADYN:CMD_LINE_OPT: Invalid option name at position 2 ('start')
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: my bad. Apparently that option call was changed. Let me check.
<samosfator> Hello
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: well, the command was changed somewhere between precise and saucy. In the latter versions it's simply "--config /etc/inadyn.conf"
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: still getting the same error, perhaps there is something wrong with my config file that doesn't work when invoked like that: http://pastebin.com/xv9Cr9hw
<Naphatul> thought i find it very weird that it works fine when just using it normally
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: Yeah, that's why I suspected inadyn uses some different file for startup. You could add "verbose 5" for maximum logging and see if that turns stuff up in the syslog.
<Naphatul> it updates fine i get a W message but the HTTP code in it says OK
<xrandr> Hello, is there a way to get a secure token for Ubuntu One so I can connect to it via another cloud ?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: Wait, so it works after setting "verbose"? That's... unexpected.
<nga> Download Vietnam Rising Dragon ebook
<Ampelbein> nga: http://www.amazon.com/Vietnam-Rising-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004UDV0XY
<DJones> nga: THis is Ubuntu support, looks like you have the wrong channel
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: no no, upstart still gives the same error
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: Is anything else meaningful in /var/log/upstart/inadyn.log? Or in syslog?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: you might have to add "console log" to the inadyn upstart script.
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: it makes no entries to syslog (when i try to run it with upstart), and i don't see a /var/log/upstart/ entry
<Naphatul> so i just add "console log" at the start of the script?
<Ampelbein> yes
<Naphatul> nothing :(
<trism> Naphatul: you aren't accidentally passing the upstart script as the config file are you?
<joshlegs> :( hm. ubuntu forums got hacked ?/
<Naphatul> trism: i'm not sure what you mean, the wiki said i need to make a config file in /etc/init , thats the only thing i did
<Naphatul> i didn't mention i needed to do other things
<joshlegs> www.ubuntuforums.org
<trism> Naphatul: it is just that I see earlier you are exec inadyn --config /path; but the config error complains about 'start' being an invalid option, which would be one of the first stanzas in the upstart conf
<k1l> joshlegs: yes, discussion please in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshlegs> ahhh thanks k1l
<trism> Naphatul: so I was just wondering if /etc/inadyn.conf was the upstart script and not the config file for inadyn
<Naphatul> trism: nope, inadyns config is in /etc/ and the upstart script in /etc/init, just checked again
<form4> does ubuntu touch have support for the iPad?
<trism> Naphatul: maybe if you pastebin both the upstart job and the config file someone might see the error? (I don't see them in the scrollback)
<form4> if it were to be jailbroken
<k1l> form4: #ubuntu-touch is the right channel but i doubt it will run on apple hardware
<form4> ;/
<reisio> form4: more to it than jailbreaking for most tablets
<Naphatul> upstart script: http://pastebin.com/e8GsMyna, inadyn config: http://pastebin.com/xv9Cr9hw
<gamb_s> Im in troubles... I installed windows with ubuntu. I had to shrink the ext4 partition with gparted
<reisio> form4: most tablets use secure boot keys
<gamb_s> now it says ,, general errors monting filesystems,,
<gamb_s> i rebuilt grub using bootrepair
<gamb_s> can someone help me?
<wormwood> greetings all, aside from enabling ip_forward how can I get my network (10.1.10.0/24) to see virbr0 ip range (192.168.122.0/24)? Running kvm/qemu and having vm instances join the virbr0 bridge. I can ping 192.168.122.1 but can't ping other address in the 192.168.122.0/24 network
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, post the url of the bootinfo summary
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: ok, Ill try to get one
<Naphatul> trism: didi you see the scripts?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: I just used that init script on a ubuntu precise installation and it worked.
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, You can run just it.
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: ehm, i'm running lubuntu, doesn't that use upstart aswell?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: doesn't matter.
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: Its currently running with "fix filesystems" options. i have to wait for finish now right?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: What version is it? (12.04, 12.10, 13.04)?
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: 13.04
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, It will have a popup with the address
<hector_> i'm outdated when it comes to linux, specially ubuntu. now that i'm back i've heard nvidia has released drivers with optimus support and that we don't need bumblebee anymore. i'm trying to get the latest driver through "software & updates" > "additional drivers" but there's nothing shown there. 670m here.
<wilee-nilee> hector_, Is there problem other than no driver shown?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: When you start inadyn (sudo service inadyn start), does it say anything else besides giving the error?
<hector_> wilee-nilee: not that i'm aware of, but since there's nothing displayed there i cannot get the driver.
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: well with the correct way of running it, now it doesn't
<wilee-nilee> hector_, I'm not familiar with optimus, I just wonder if you are fine, the drivers needed are loaded.
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: How did you start it before?
<hector_> wilee-nilee: currently it says that i'm using the onboard video card from intel, funny fact is that it acts like i don't own the nvidia card because it shows absolutely nothing at the additional drivers.
<Naphatul> Ampelbein: well somewhere along the lines i forgot to write service and i've been going up arrow enter the whole time
<yusdo> hi is there someone that use piklab for pic microcontroller development?
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: he.
<Naphatul> so no wonder it's complaining i'm trying to pass "start" as a parameter to it
<iceroot> hector_: there is no additional driver for optimus
<sarthor> Hi, How to chnage writing font in browers using latest ubuntu.
<Naphatul> hah well that was idiotic
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: Well, problem solved I guess ;-) (Better reboot and see if it truely works).
<iceroot> hector_: nvidia is not offering such driver, so you have to use bumblebee to use the nvidia card as you whish, bumblebee is a wrapper for the x-server to manage intel cards (with open source driver) and the nvidia driver (non free driver directly from nvidia)
<hector_> iceroot: basically what you're saying is that a fresh install of 13.04 comes with the latest nvidia drivers? including the one that ships with optimus support? i'm a little confused as of now.
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: it has been running now for around 20 minutes, is it right?
<Naphatul> yep i'll go do a reboot, brb
<hector_> iceroot: wow, are you sure nvidia isn't offering optimus support? multiple sources say so.
<iceroot> hector_: google "linus torvalds nvidia f*ck you"
<iceroot> hector_: i am not aware of a driver which is switching between intel and nvidia
<hector_> iceroot: i know that but nvidia dropped optimus support due to steam support to linux.
<iceroot> hector_: the main problem is the kernel-licence because they need to access some areas where non-free is not allowed
<iceroot> hector_: nvidia is offering a driver for the nvidia part of optimus, yes. but optimus means "switch between these two cards and only use the nvidia card when needed"
<hector_> iceroot: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/04/09/2246207/nvidia-releases-optimus-linux-driver-with-new-features
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, should finish much sooner, you had it running when you first posted?
<noob7> hey, does someone use gdb for debugging and can tell if I need ulimit -c unlimited to get a backtrace/stacktrace
<iceroot> hector_: ah ok but i am not sure if that driver is supporting the real-time switiching but good to know and thank you for that info
<noob7> or can I get a backtrace without doing "ulimit -c unlimited"
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: yeah, i decided to ask help when it was already running. I made it running with check filesystems and fix maybe that has slowed this much?
<k1l> hector_: "that basically allows for Optimus-like functionality " that doesnt sound like: here you have a 100% working optimus
<pZombie1> hello friends
<k1l> hector_: im not aware of a working optimus like in the windows drivers.
<iceroot> k1l: bumblebee
<pZombie1> I think my computer has a system management rootkit on it. I run ubuntu. Can you tell me how to remove it?
<reisio> k1l: you're not aware of much, then :)
<iceroot> pZombie1: why do you think that?
<reisio> pZombie1: backup, reinstall
<k1l> iceroot: besides bumblebee :)
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, I'm only sightly familiar with it I never use it, except to get the bootscript from others, it seems to help many, however, all it does can be done in a terminal.
<reisio> pZombie1: use AIDE/etc. in future to avoid reinstallation
<k1l> but bumblebee doesnt work as the windows driver, it cant shut the nvidia card down it just can switch between both running
<pZombie1> reisio reinstall will remove the system management rootkit from my computer?
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: is it safe to interrupt it?
<hector_> k1l: even if we assume that there's no optimus fully support at the present moment it won't help me to be honest. additional drivers won't recognize that i own a nvidia card so it's not giving me any driver to download.
<reisio> pZombie1: if it lives on the hard disk, yes
<hector_> my only choice is to download the driver straight from nvidia's website and install it manually myself, k1l.
<pZombie1> reisio - someone told me i need a hammer to remove it
<reisio> pZombie1: nah
<Naphatul> well it says inadyn is running but not seeing the syslog messages
<k1l> hector_: why dont you work with the bumblebee howtos?
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, Not sure, at this point, I did not know it had a check file systems options.
<pZombie1> reisio are you sure SMM rootkits live on the HDD?
<hector_> k1l: because in the ubuntu's wiki it tells you do go through the additional drivers thing.
<reisio> pZombie1: smm is meaningless AFAIK, either it lives on the hard disk or it doesn't
<wilee-nilee> hector_, If you use nvidia's driver you will have to mess with it on every kernel update.
<Estrobeda> hello, i have tried alot to find a place to buy a computer with ubuntu preinstalled, but i cant find any. I have searched for asus, acer lenovo and places like linux paradise or something (here i do find the computers but i don't understand the specs) do someone have any suggestions?
<reisio> pZombie1: if it lives on the hard disk, replacing all the data on the hard disk will remove it
<hector_> k1l: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#NVIDIA_Graphics
<pZombie1> reisio - someone told me it lives on the motherboard firmware
<reisio> Estrobeda: dell sells a few
<Guest44705> Hi, I've used Xubuntu 12.04 for maybe the past four months, and I have been getting a black screen saying, "press any key to continue" after start up. Pressing any key doesn't work, so I have to wait quite awhile for the Xubuntu to pop up and then another while for the log in screen to pop up. I read on Ubuntu help that there could be an error and how to fix it by getting into the Grub menu and then some then some grub commands in th
<Guest44705> e terminal. But after I had gone to the grub menu before logging in, it said that I had an error that reads, "hd0 out of disk". The delay when starting the computer with "press any key to continue" is a new thing just recently. What should I do?
<reisio> Estrobeda: system 76 sells some more
<hector_> the problem there is that my additional drivers won't detect anything.
<k1l> hector_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<k1l> where does it say that?
<Estrobeda> ok thx alot i will check them out =D
<gamb_s> cupsd, pkill and pidof are using 100/100 cpu
<gamb_s> is it normal?
<hector_> k1l: but i'd like to know why my software & updates won't detect anything like in the image shown to you at this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#NVIDIA_Graphics
<reisio> pZombie1: if it lives on firmware, you'd have to wipe or replace that
<wilee-nilee> Estrobeda, https://www.system76.com/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<reisio> pZombie1: or cease to use it, etc.
<k1l> hector_: see the link i gave you
<k1l> hector_: my link is the bumblebee howto.
<hector_> k1l: i'm going to go ahead and use bumblebee but it doesn't answer to my question, i really want to know why my software & updates won't detect stuff that it should.
<wilee-nilee> Estrobeda, I would be careful with a pre-install ubuntu, you may not get support here, just saying.
<k1l> hector_: because there is no nvidia driver for real optimus it only runs on the intel card and doesnt find the drivers for the nvidia.
<MonkeyDust> should rootkits worry me? what are signs of the presence of one?
<Daughain> Where can I find some help with scratchbox2?
<hector_> k1l: ok.
<Estrobeda> ok
<k1l> hector_: blame nvidia for not bringing the drivers properly.
<wilee-nilee> Estrobeda, sytem76 though has a section at the now hacked ubuntu forums, lol
<reisio> MonkeyDust: your credit cards and bank information being used
<wilee-nilee> I would go system76 if I were to get a pre-install myself, a bit overpriced, but supported.
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: it seems like my grub config is quite empty bootinfo is coming btw
<reisio> MonkeyDust: if you use only software built by the distro maintainers, and keep up to date, they're pretty unlikely
<reisio> MonkeyDust: if you're truly concerned, though, just install something like AIDE after you install
<gamb_s> also, could uefi be a problem?
<gamb_s> I tried to disable it
<MonkeyDust> reisio  i'm not paranoid, just curious
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, That will cause problems was this a uefi to begin with or you installed that way with both OS?
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: I installed both oses with uefi disabled
<gamb_s> i think its disabled...
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895253/
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, Is it a safeboot computer?
<reisio> MonkeyDust: well I didn't give you more information because I thought you weren't curious...
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: extended also should be the swap... maybe i could try recreating swap? I dont know. is there a way to know if it is?
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, That is mint, it is not supported here, however I see no uefi. Honestly windows should be in sda1, and linux afterward for ease of use.
<gazhead> forum haxed?
<zacktu> I have a Canon PIXMA printer that works great as a network printer on one computer (Ubuntu 12.04).  I'm trying to add it to another computer (Xubuntu 12.04).   I've installed cups-bjnp on the second computer, and the printer has been discovered.  When I try to print a test page, I'm told that I need to set the "Enabled" policy.  I check enabled, but as soon as I try to use the printer the...
<zacktu> ...enabled setting is unchecked.  Any suggestions?
<Guest44705> Nobody is answering here. I feel like making a clean burn of Xubuntu on a CD and sticking it in my computer for a clean install. What do you think?
<reisio> Guest44705: sounds like a decent way to install Xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, For best use I would clone mint with clonezilla and wipe the drive install windows in sda1 and insert mint afterwards. Not sure why it is not booting, it basically looks as it should.
<gazhead> UBUNTU FORUM HACKED
<MonkeyDust> Guest44705  fresh install is the fastest, easiest and cleanest way to install
<wilee-nilee> probably a file system prob maybe a fsck is needed
<MonkeyDust> gazhead  no caps, please
<gamb_s> wilee-nilee: also, fs is mounted in readonly then, and all files are there. Strange
<Guest44705> I just am having trouble turning on my computer and waiting to find a black screen that says, "press any key to continue" and waiting again for "Xubuntu" and waiting again for the log in screen. Didn't have to do that before.
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, You might consider getting out what you need from mint and just doing a fresh install of ubuntu after loading windows to the first partition, or partitions if you want the ms boot partition.
<Guest44705> So, you think a clean install is the ticket/
<wilee-nilee> gamb_s, Better more support with ubuntu is all.
<Guest44705> Can I make a clean install right off the internet without the burned CD that I stick in the computer?
<wilee-nilee> Guest44705, If you have grub you can boot a mini iso and do a netload or a regular live session
<Guest44705> So, what do you mean? I have Xubuntu and grub I think. I was just in the Grub menu by pressing shift after the Bio when starting up.
<wilee-nilee> Guest44705, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<wilee-nilee> Guest44705, Having a disc or usb is about your best tool though.
<Guest44705> Thanks!
<joshu_> us http://ubuntuforums.org down?
<joshu_> *is
<k1l> joshu_: yes
<hot6l> just went to ubuntu forums and came across a very strange thing
<wilee-nilee> joshu_, #ubuntuforums is the best info
<joshu_> k1l ok thanks
<hot6l> "you don goofed" with mention of rootkit
<hot6l> and some base64 encoded img
<k1l> hot6l: #ubuntuforums
<hot6l> kk
<MonkeyDust> joshu_  yes, ubuntuforums is down, just checked
<joshu_> thanks MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> joshu_  http://downorisitjustme.com/
<joshu_> MonkeyDust on #ubuntuforums seems as if it's a hack attack or something
<MonkeyDust> joshu_  the website maintainers will take care of it, if it is
<k1l> joshu_: yes. but that is not our business in here. this is an ubuntu support channel, not a ubuntuforums support channel :)
<joshu_> k1l sure was just replying to the conversation. Will just wait it out.
<sabayonweb3295> i was wondering is there a website that explains how modprobing is possible. I know how to use modprobe but i really want a deeper understanding and all i can seem to find is websites on the usage of the commnd.
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. Having a hard time getting 12.04 to recognize I plugged in a printer. USB ports work fine it appears, I've tried numerous cables. What to do now?!?
<jhutchins> sabayonweb3295: Might be something at kernel.org
<sabayonweb3295> jhutchins: ok ill look there :D ty
<gaz1310> *cough*
<gaz1310> *snif*
<gaz1310> ok peeps
<gaz1310> forum fuked?
<grasu64> or how can I understand the root cause, i have no clue where it halts
<k1l> gaz1310: #ubuntuforums
<MonkeyDust> gaz1310  yes, the website maintainers will take care of it
<Seegee> Does anyone know Joobz?
<Seegee> Or somene with the name like that..
<DWSR> Hi there, I'm stuck in a loop with fsck constantly telling me that my root disk has errors, even though it keeps also telling me it's fixed them
<DWSR> After I reboot, it complains about similar errors as the previous iteration, fixes them upon prompt, and then asks for a reboot.
<wilee-nilee> DWSR, Have you checked the smart check onboard on the HD?
<DWSR> wilee-nilee: It's a USB flash stick, I doubt SMART works.
<wilee-nilee> DWSR, This a live load or an iso?
<DWSR> livwe
<DWSR> live*
<DWSR> I installed it to there because it was the only disk that I had at the time.
<wilee-nilee> DWSR, Those have a life time if you are persistent, thew casper-rw will fill up.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<DWSR> wilee-nilee: It's not a liveUSB. It's a full install of Ubuntu to a USB stick.
<wilee-nilee> DWSR, Not sure really, I think you can mess with fstab and stop the fsck though.
<DWSR> wilee-nilee: That doesn't help, unfortunately. There keeps being disk errors detected, and the disk keeps being remounted ro.
<DWSR> I have a psare SATA drive.
<DWSR> spare* now.
<hector> k1l: i've sucessfully installed bumblebee, now i've followed another guide to get the primus installed and unfortunatelly i've followed an outdated guide which uses another repository than the official bumblebee's one because at first primus wasnt there. it is said that if i want to get the primus from the bumblebee repository i have to purge the old primus stuff.
<hector> k1l: is it just a matter of use sudo apt-get purge primus *? don't i need to remove the old repository either?
<DWSR> hector: You will have to remove it afterwards from your repository lists, then sudo apt-get update as well.
<DWSR> Otherwise your system will still think the packages are available from the old source.
<crankharder> i've got php-fpm installed and running, but there's no socket in /var/run for me to point nginx at.... any ideas why?
<DWSR> crankharder: Is it configured to provide a socket there?
<DWSR> check php.ini
<hector> DWSR: basically first i purge all the primus stuff then i remove the old repository or the opposite?
<DWSR> hector: It shouldn't actually matter.
<DWSR> hector: But I would purge first.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hector> DWSR: thank you.
<DWSR> Dr_Willis: Suggestion for my problem? I'm having issues with a Ubuntu install on a USB flash stick (not a LiveUSB) that keeps fscking in a loop and now won't boot due to kpanic.
<hector> DWSR: is there a command to remove a repository just like the one you use to add?
<DWSR> hector: See the factoid Dr_Willis linked you. There isn't a builtin for it, but there is a utility built around that idea.
<hector> ok.
<milothebuthar> Can anyone please take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895364/ --- I have execution permission, but the console is telling me I don't have permission to execute...
<DWSR> milothebuthar: Do you have execute perms on the directory that that binary is contained in?
<milothebuthar> DWSR: yep..
<k1l> !ppa-purge | hector
<ubottu> hector: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DWSR> milothebuthar: Can't help you
<DWSR> milothebuthar: Wouldn't know where to start.
<k1l> that is the best way to get rid of a PPA and the packages from that ppa
<DWSR> k1l: Suggestion for my problem? I'm having issues with a Ubuntu install on a USB flash stick (not a LiveUSB) that keeps fscking in a loop and now won't boot due to kpanic.
<k1l> hector: well, saw now ppa-purge was already suggested :)
<k1l> DWSR: usb flash sticks just die from time to time
<DWSR> k1l: Yeah, should I use another LiveUSB to copy everything down onto a SATA drive?
<DWSR> I didn't have a spare disk at the time I did the installation, but I do now.
<milothebuthar> DWSR: ok, how about another issue. I have a c++ application who is crashing... its core dumping, but the core file is "incomplete". The limits for the core file size where already set to unlimited and there is enough space in the hard drive... any ideas?
<DWSR> milothebuthar: Not really my area of expertise.
<DWSR> milothebuthar: Sorry
<k1l> DWSR: yes, i would try to save as much as possible from that stick (if it contains data you need). maybe you need ddrescue or such
<holstein> DWSR: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<MonkeyDust> milothebuthar  430+ people in ##c++
<Vasian> HELLO UBUNTU WORLD!
<rslarson> anyone familiar with the screen utility?
<Vasian> anyone know how to get netflix working on ubuntu?
<ZaW> sup sup sup!?!?
<Vasian> ANYONE?!?!
<holstein> rslarson: yes
<holstein> !netflix | Vasian
<ubottu> Vasian: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ZaW> gotta question...shit..i feel like a douche for coming on IRC to ask this..but is there a gui app to control my PC's fan speeds?
<rslarson> is it possible to turn on multiuser support while creating a new screen?
<Vasian> oooo thank you holstein!
<holstein> !language | ZaW
<ubottu> ZaW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ZaW> that is the only thing killing it for me to use Ubuntu 100%
<ontheroadagain> http://www.twitch.tv/lolkevv
<ontheroadagain> watch my friend please :)
<ZaW> sorry
<ZaW> wow.. ok.
<ZaW> so back to my question...anyone know of a GUI app to control my PC fans?
<ZaW> they blast so fast it is very noisy and annoying
<rslarson> I am running a ts3 which starts during bootup and as of right now I have to login to a particular user in order to view the console.  I would likle to be able to just login as myself and change to that screen
<rslarson> *teamspeak3 server
<Ampelbein> ZaW: bug 273187 - But there are some console-tools in the archive for doing that.
<ubottu> bug 273187 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu should ship with a graphical fan speed control tool" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273187
<zipy> hey, when i am playing a video in vlc, how can i stream it in another format
<Dr_Willis> rslarson,  you mean on the actual consoles?
<Dr_Willis> rslarson,  alt-ctrl-f1 and so forth?
<rslarson> not quite
<rslarson> I can only accessd the physical machine via ssh so I use the screen comand to create multiple terminals
<rslarson> I use screen -dmS ts3 su gameserver -c /home/gameserver/other/ts3/ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh to start the service
<wilee-nilee> ZaW, Have you installed lm-sensors, and checked if you may be running hot.
<Zakair> please help me, how can I change the picture of my login background screen?
<Zakair> how can I change the background image of my login screen?
<k1l> Zakair: it uses the background from the users wallpaper, iirc
<Zakair> k1l: no it does not
<Zakair> k1l: I use netrunner linux
<Zakair> how do I change it
<ZaW> ill have to check that out next time I boot into Ubuntu
<rslarson> Zakair: this is the Ubuntu channel
<ZaW> im running my winblows for some BF3 and Space Marine
<k1l> Zakair: well, this is ubuntu support.
<Zakair> netrunner linux is based on ubuntu, and uses their repository
<Zakair> you can think of netrunner as ubuntu without unity
<k1l> Zakair: come back if you have a ubuntu issue. thanks
<Zakair> ok thnx
<rslarson> any ideass?
<Dr_Willis> rslarson,  its not really clear on what your issue is.. you run screen, it runs your TS3 server as a specific user..  so the problem is?
<rslarson> Dr_Willis: I have three admins who need to access that screen and they all have their own accounts on the server.  How would I turn multiuser support on while start the process
<rslarson> if at all possible
<Dr_Willis> screen allows multi connections from differnt people i recall
<Dr_Willis> I dident even think you had to have somthing like that running to admin ts3.  I thought most of the work can be done from the ts3 clients
<DarwinSurvivor> Dr_Willis: I don't know if you can do that from different user accounts though, I *think* they all have to be signed in as the same user.
<rslarson> It does but as I understand it, I need to go to each screen and turn on multiuser support each time a screen is created
<Dr_Willis> ive seen screen used as a 'several people connected to the same shell' i belive.
<Dr_Willis> screen has config files and settings. or you may want to look into tmux
<rslarson> Will do
<Dr_Willis> sounds to me like you may be doing it the hard way. if you have 3 'people' all using the same admin account.
<Dr_Willis> ts3 supports multi-admins
<milothebuthar> DWSR, thanks for nothing :)
<menturi> Hello :D. Is there a way to check what currently installed packages depend on a given specific package?
<Ace[Laptop]> hey can anyone explain to me the difference between "Install" and "command line install" on the mini.iso?
<Dr_Willis> one installs the standrd desktop perhaps. other does not. would be my guess
<Dr_Willis> desktop vs server install.
<Ace[Laptop]> Dr_Willis: mini.iso does not install server or desktop
<brontosaurusrex> menturi, apt-get depends something ?
<wilee-nilee> Ace[Laptop], Is does the base system is the server.
<wilee-nilee> and other options if you want
<brontosaurusrex> menturi, actually its apt-cache depends something
<Ace[Laptop]> wilee-nilee: the server install includes different a different kernel compared to a minimal install
<rslarson> I was just using ts3 as an examaple... I have about 4 other services that I would like to implement this idea on
<Ace[Laptop]> looks like I'll just hvae to experiment, since of course, there's no documentaiton about any of this
<Sicp> I have this partioning layout, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19390574/partitioning.png  and now I need to install Windows alongside
<abirspacemonkey> Hey,guys,I m facing some problem in 12.04.2 LTS
<Sicp> I cannot edit the partition where /boot is because I have to unmount it first, but that's the partition that's holding the OS
<menturi> brontosaurusrex: thank you; I think that one was it.
<Sicp> what can I do?
<abirspacemonkey> I've a quite low end apu E-450 with Radeon HD 6320
<wilee-nilee> Ace[Laptop], you may be right, I had seen like a 1000 times on this channel that the base is basically the/ server
<abirspacemonkey> I've fglx-update and fglx-plugins intalled.
<Sicp> ah, I can run gparted from the LiveCD to do what I need
<Sicp> thanks anyways
<abirspacemonkey> Hello?
<wilee-nilee> !patience > abirspacemonkey
<ubottu> abirspacemonkey, please see my private message
<Stripe> hi all, i am using an ubuntu based distro (linux lite) and am having problems with the composoting, i have disabled the xfce compositing, but cant seem to find the underlying compositing in ubuntu, any ideas on how to find or disable it would be great, cheers
<wilee-nilee> Stripe, If it is not ubuntu it is not supported. ;)
<Dr_Willis> plus theres no underlying compositing. its a feature of the window manager.
<abirspacemonkey> HD 6320 only giving standard experience! can't enable 3D :(
<Guest68364> hi guys, i just hit <Super>+P by a mistake and my nVidia X Server resets on every relog/reboot
<wilee-nilee> Stripe, Try #linuxlite
<Dr_Willis> abirspacemonkey,  what drivers are you using?
<Stripe> wilee-nilee: sorry, i thought with the compositing being in the ubuntu base it was worth asking in here, thanks anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> Stripe,  its not  in the ubuntu base as far as i know.
<wilee-nilee> Stripe, Not saying you wont get help, just info. ;)
<abirspacemonkey> Code- Command: glxinfo
<SuperLag> fun fun fun... sorry the forums are down. :/
<Stripe> no problem, thanks  again
<abirspacemonkey> name of display 0.0
<Guest68364> can anyone help me please?
<abirspacemonkey> Yep,forums r down..:s
<Guest68364> hi guys, i just hit <Super>+P by a mistake and my nVidia X Server resets on every relog/reboot
<Guest68364> !
<SuperLag> Is there any way to *permanently* disable the Mic Boost?
<wilee-nilee> !patience > Guest68364
<ubottu> Guest68364, please see my private message
 * Dr_Willis is not even sure what super-p does
<wilee-nilee> me neither
<abirspacemonkey> Guys,
<Dr_Willis> and i definatly dont see how that would make the X server crash from then on.. if thats what hes saying
<abirspacemonkey> Would kindly tell me how can I enable 3D acceleration?
<Guest68364> <wilee-nilee> can you find it out?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Something to do with xrandr
<Dr_Willis> abirspacemonkey,  for ati cards. you would noramally install the fglrx drivers
<wilee-nilee> Guest68364, Something to do with xrandr
<wilee-nilee> No idea whats up
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20113/how-to-stop-mod4-p-from-switching-the-display
<abirspacemonkey> fglrx drivers do not give me full acceleration in my case
<Guest68364> <wilee-nilee> what should i do? !
<SuperLag> Guest68364: have patience? :)
<wilee-nilee> Guest68364, pray
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: ^5
<wilee-nilee> Guest68364, If we know we generally try to help.
<abirspacemonkey> Major opcode of failed request:  155 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)
<abirspacemonkey>   Minor opcode of failed request:  66 ()
<abirspacemonkey>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<abirspacemonkey>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<FloodBot1> abirspacemonkey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> abirspacemonkey,  you are most likely out of luck then. i would be suprised if the open sourced ati drivers provided better 3d acell.
<Guest68364> <SuperLag> waiting...
<abirspacemonkey> did you see the codes I've just sent? @Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> abirspacemonkey,  totally meanintless opcodes to me.
<abirspacemonkey> why?
<Dr_Willis> because i have no idea what they mean,
<abirspacemonkey> Oh god!
<Dr_Willis> i dont memorise opcode failure numbers.. actually i rarely use ati any more these days also.
<lauri_> I can't run fglrx drivers in xubuntu 13.04 amd e-2200 with hd 7430 gfx chip
<lauri_> can't log in if I install fglrx drivers
<lauri_> any tip?
<Dr_Willis> the login screen works? but the desktop does not? or clarify what happens that keeps you from logging in
<lauri_> can't get into desktop, only to text based login
<mozybonz> whoami
<mozybonz> heh
<lauri_> there was something about plymouthd or something like that
<Guest68364> any solution?!
<Dr_Willis> plymouth is what does the fancy animation at boot time.
<abirspacemonkey> fglx drivers only let me choose 800*400 res
<Dr_Willis> lauri_,  does  'startx' or 'sudo service lightdm start' work or show any errors?
<lauri_> I tried to start lightdm, but I guess I had wrong command, ended into blank screen
<lauri_> I tried sudo lightdm restart
<k1l> lauri_: sudo restart lightdm (will do)
<lauri_> it's weird since just last week my other laptop, that has the same cpu and gpu, worked fine with fglrx
<Guest68364> k1l can you help me on this?
<Dr_Willis> i cant even find any real hits on ANYTHING related to  '7430' ati video chip on askubuntu.com ;)
<Guest68364> lauri_ ?
<Guest68364> i just hit <Super>+P by a mistake and my nVidia X Server resets on every relog/reboo
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. Having a hard time getting 12.04 to recognize I plugged in a printer. USB ports work fine it appears, I've tried numerous cables. What to do now?!?
<Dr_Willis> Guest68364,  super-p toggles the internal/external displays it seems.. hit it again, and see if the monitor works? or try plugging in 2 monitors.
<Dr_Willis> or see if it works for a newly made user.
<k1l> Guest68364: super-p is resolution change, right? dont know what is going on then
<brontosaurusrex> Guest68364, sudo nvidia-xconfig < does anything?
<Guest68364> brontosaurusrex brb relog
<Guest68364> Dr_Willis i have 2 monitors but all fucked up
<Guest68364> and its on a mirror mode
<eimajenthat> Okay, I've got a daemon (it's the New Relic MySQL monitoring plugin, but that's not super relevant).  It comes with a script that goes in /etc/init.d .  I've added that, so I can now start/stop it with sudo service newrelic-mysql-plugin start .  But what do I need to do to have it start on boot.  Is that enough?  Or do I need to edit some other config?
<Dr_Willis> super-p is also the same as fn-F8 on many laptops it seems
<Guest68364> <Dr_Willis> im on PC
<Guest68364> brb check sudo nvidia-xconfig
<brontosaurusrex> eimajenthat, readin that script should give you clues
<lauri_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<lauri_> that's what I tried to use as guide
<lauri_> I also noticed that I don't have xorg.conf
<lauri_> is that still necessary?
<Dr_Willis> xorg.conf is rarely needed these days
<Dr_Willis> some of the settings tools do generate a minimal xorg.conf
<eimajenthat> brontosaurusrex: but will Ubuntu (Upstart I guess?) just try to run the start command on everything in /etc/init.d/ during boot up, or is that configured elsewhere?
<lauri_> k
<brontosaurusrex> eimajenthat, ehm, actually not sure, so i will not say anything.
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to get fglrx working on my Lenovo IdeaPad U400 (muxless pair of Intel and Radeon) and whenever I have fglrx installed with the stock X.org stack in 13.04, x.org segfaults. and with the xorg-edgers ppa, I get worse results (xorg crashes, and can't access a tty, so I have to chroot), is this a known problem? and is there even a workaround?
<brontosaurusrex> eimajenthat, (it does work that way on debian)
<lauri_> c_smith did that start just recently...?
<c_smith> lauri_: been this way through the entire 13.04 cycle.
<lauri_> ok
<c_smith> worked with 12.10, but 12.10 is the first release I could install due to other previous problems that I fixed, namely figuring out UEFI,
<c_smith> kinda doubting the fact that I'm using Kubuntu makes a difference, because Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same x.org stack.
<eimajenthat> hmm, looks like I might need to do update-rc.d
<lauri_> I got pretty much same problem with xubuntu 13.04
<c_smith> eimajenthat: give me a sec to get x.org installed to test that theory.
<c_smith> *fglrx, not x.org
<tgm4883> c_smith, not sure if it helps, but I've got a radeon 7600m and intel hd 4000 in my inspiron 14z and both sides of this hybrid graphics setup work great. I had to install the prop driver from amd though and also use a different xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<tgm4883> 7650M it would seem
<joshu_> hi guys what's meant by a "pressed image"?
<tgm4883> joshu_, in regards to what?
<tgm4883> we'll need a bit more context
<lauri_> tgm4883, what do you mean by installing it from amd?
<joshu_> I was speaking to someone yesterday and the conversation was about taking standard ubuntu stripping it down and then creating a pressed image of that stripped down version.
<tgm4883> lauri_, I'm running the 13.6 beta driver from here  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<c_smith> tgm4883: gonna try your solution
<tgm4883> c_smith, lauri_ let me find the guide in case you need it
<c_smith> tgm4883: as your setup is close to what I have.
<tgm4883> c_smith, lauri_ http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<lauri_> ty, Ill check that out
<tgm4883> joshu_, are you talking about a compressed image? Or a preseed image?
<c_smith> tgm4883: following that guide now.
<c_smith> I'll let you know if it works.
<tgm4883> c_smith, lauri_ do either of you plan on gaming on the AMD side?
<joshu_> tgm4883 the word used was "pressed" but perhaps that was a typo and "preseed" as you say is what the discussion was about
<lauri_> I got some indie games from steam, and I use stellarium
<lauri_> open source drivers are bad even in stellarium :(
<c_smith> tgm4883: I constantly do so on my desktop (AMD Radeon HD 6670 with an AMD-FX CPU)
<c_smith> the CPU is the Bulldozer line.
<tgm4883> c_smith, lauri_ there is an input lag bug that is known and should be fixed in the next version. I've only noticed it in L4D2, and only when using the radeon card. The intel card works fine
<tgm4883> joshu_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preseed
<c_smith> tgm4883: haven't run into that with the machine I use for gaming (my desktop) but then again, that machine is only ever using the dedicated gpu.
<c_smith> tgm4883: iirc, you frequented on the ubuntu-us-or channel, correct?
<c_smith> offtopic there, i know.
<danlamanna> i'm having serious fluctuation in free disk space, is there anyway I can monitor which processes are causing that?
<c_smith> danlamanna: wouldn't the system monitor provide that?
<c_smith> danlamanna: I may be wrong there (been using Kubuntu since I switched back to a 'Buntu base, and Arch or Gentoo before)
<danlamanna> c_smith: it shows available disk space
<czikson> hi can some one help me? i have a problem with a pen drive...
<danlamanna> i actually think i've narrowed it down to mysql now though..
<c_smith> danlamanna: cool.
<holstein> czikson: you can format them with gparted.. otherwise, details are needed
<Mathisen> hmm ubuntuforums.org >> Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database.
<Mathisen> this dont sound good at all
<c_smith> Mathisen: wow.
<czikson> it is write protected... nothing works from what iv tested
<Proxywars_> How would I go about fixing this Can't create '_build/runtime_params': Permission denied at /usr/share/perl5/Module/Build/Notes.pm line 110.?
<holstein> czikson: you can format it
<czikson> no i can't when i try it dosnt work
<c_smith> czikson: if it's write protected, you could try dd then (but be EXTREMELY careful, one wrong letter in the device name, and you could wipe out the contents of the internal   hard disk)
<holstein> czikson: maybe the unit is damaged.. "doesnt work" isnt enough detail either
<czikson> im using virtual machine so no worry but iv was trying dd and no luck tho..
<holstein> czikson: no luck, in what way? what error messages?
<c_smith> did that once, and wiped out 135GB worth of backed up storage, so I've learned to be careful with dd the hard way.
<czikson> ill paste it in a sec
<holstein> czikson: could be that you are trying to access it via VM incorrectly
<lauri_> nice, the catalyst package from amd's site worked like a charm :)
<lauri_> thanks for the tip!
<lauri_> bb
<HappyNewYear13> hello friends, what's the command to know what graphic driver i'm using?
<HappyNewYear13> oh no the ubuntu forums are down
<HappyNewYear13> help me
<HappyNewYear13> plz
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: lspci lists hardware.. be patient
<zykotick9> HappyNewYear13: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section, and the "kernel driver in use" line for the VGA
<HappyNewYear13> thank you very much holstein & zykotick9
<czikson> holstein: may be... i'v fond some command on the ubuntu forum
<czikson> but its i off now...
<holstein> czikson: "some command" is not enough detail either
<czikson> it was like dd if=/dev/zero (some thing like that) if=/dev/sdb/ bs=4096k
<czikson> like that i can't remember now..
<holstein> czikson: was the error permission related?
<zykotick9> holstein: also notice the 2 if entries...
<czikson> write protected thats all it was
<zheka> hi here
<zheka> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/398624/
<holstein> czikson: dd is nicknamed "disk destroyer".. if you execute it properly, you will get it.. the write protection will not persist
 * genii sips and ponders if sdb# was mounted at the time
<holstein> czikson: you can delete the wrong drive.. you could have a bad USB, or you are having issues with VM..
<czikson> could u  paste the command? i will try it
<holstein> czikson: sure
<holstein> czikson: man dd
<holstein> czikson: you should read and share any errors that you encounter..
<czikson> ok :)
<zheka> hello anyone knows how to fix http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/398624/
<holstein> !patience | zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> zheka: ^^
<holstein> zykotick9: sorry for the tab-error
<Kalimdor> resolution reset on reboot with nvidia x server but xorg saves data and it doesnt take any change after reboot
<RobertBColton> hey guys
<RobertBColton> listen
<Kalimdor> solution?
<RobertBColton> i have a craig electronics tablet device here that has android installed
<RobertBColton> im wanting to install the ubuntu tablet beta os
<nibbler_> !enter | RobertBColton
<ubottu> RobertBColton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zykotick9> holstein: it did catch me a bit off guard orgianally - no problems ;)
<holstein> Kalimdor: you write the xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RobertBColton> can anybody help? :(
<czikson> this was the command on the forum : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4096k
<holstein> !tablet | RobertBColton
<ubottu> RobertBColton: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<brontosaurusrex> mods; http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html < this is pretty serious, perhaps some bot could advertise this from time to time? (especially the part about changing the passwords)
<Kalimdor> holstein: i have a complete xorg.conf
<RobertBColton> ok
<picca> i always misread ubottu as saying … don't feel ignored … and make sure you repeat your question frequently lol
<RobertBColton> holstein, im trying to get root right now without my sd card
<zheka> guyz anyone knows?
<Kalimdor> holstein: after the reboot xorg.conf still has the correct data
<genii> RobertBColton: I'd check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices to see if it's being worked on. Also there is a channel #ubuntu-touch
<RobertBColton> hmm
<RobertBColton> idk
<Kalimdor> holstein: but resolution resets
<holstein> zheka: ERROR: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. ..is there a file there? are you sudo?
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: i'd suggests starting the nvidia-settings utility with "gksudo nvidia-settings" and after making your changes, use the save to xorg button...
<RobertBColton> genii, im using the Craig Electronics one, im not sure how popular they are, but they come in under 100$ so i know people have modified them, but for ubuntu idk
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: read first.
<Kalimdor> Xorg.conf has no problem at all
<Mudack> then second
<holstein> RobertBColton: try the tabletOS channel.. or a hardware channel.
<czikson> @holstein @ubuntu:/home/czikson# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb             dd: opening ‘/dev/sdb’: Read-only file system
<RobertBColton> holstein, what was the channel again?
<holstein> !tablet | RobertBColton
<ubottu> RobertBColton: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zheka> sure i am sudo
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: i'd guess, your theory is flawed... are you suggesting that Xorg isn't reading/applying xorg.conf's settings correctly?  that would be a major bug ;)  best of luck.
<RobertBColton> holstein, thnak you
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: i will paste
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: don't bother.  i'm not following issue further.  best of luck.
 * genii notes the uppercase X on Kalimdor's Xorg.conf
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: you could mute
<Kalimdor> holstein: any solution?
<holstein> Kalimdor: what driver? the one from the repos?
<Dr_Willis> you do run the nvidia-settings tool as root, to save to sysystem wide config, I belive if you run it as a user. it saves to a file in the users home. to allow per-user customizations
<zheka> holstein: http://pastebin.com/1cmVMNz7
<holstein> zheka: do you have a file there?
<holstein> zheka: are you sudo? what tool are you using? what are you running to get that error?
<Kalimdor> holstein: take a look here also please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895632/
<holstein> zheka: the error reads : ERROR: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.
<zykotick9> holstein: re:zheka, /etc/X11/xorg.conf also needs root (aka sudo - OR in this case probably gksudo!) privs for writing
<holstein> zheka: so, it cant be opened for reading.. why? is it there? do you have permission? other than that, ask whoever is maintaining whatever tool you are using
<zheka> holstein: sudo nvidia-settings
<czikson> holstein: it seys its write protected thats the only error
<holstein> zheka: i just put it manually in place if the wizard fails
<zykotick9> holstein: for writing, according to the error!
<holstein> could be just not there yet
<zheka> holstein: http://pastebin.com/ExqKmxRm
<holstein> zheka: is there a file there? friend? do you actually have a file at that location?
<kaddi> so what's the word on the hacking.. any inside news floating around here?
<holstein> ERROR: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.
<Kalimdor> holstein: tried all ways
<zheka> bc gtk
<zykotick9> zheka: fyi, i don't see your pastes, 'cause your using pastebin.com - ubuntu has a free one, there are other options as well - that doing have ads/tracking attached to them...  food for thought only - do whatever you want ;)  best of luck.
<k1l> kaddi: #ubuntuforums
<kaddi> ty
<zykotick9> s/doing/don't/
<zheka> zykotick9: where i shall to paste?
<zykotick9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> zheka: the location he mentioned.
<holstein> zheka: is there a file located there? friend?
<zheka> sure
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: dont you look at mine?
<Kalimdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895632/
<zheka> holstein: sure
<holstein> zheka: then, i would put it in manually.. dont use the tool.. or upate it and try
<czikson> holstein: Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<zheka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895647/
<Kalimdor> need help: resolution reset on reboot with nvidia x server but xorg saves data and it doesnt take any change after reboot
<zheka> holstein: aww idk any commands for edit this file
<zykotick9> zheka: can you rename your current xorg.conf to xorg.conf.my.backup or something, then use "gksudo nvidia-settings" to save a NEW file.  The Screen section doesn't seem correct somehow!
<zykotick9> zheka: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well?
<marcusLangley> list
<zheka> zykotick9: sure, tryin
<Kalimdor> lol no one knows that
<Kalimdor> roflmao
<Kalimdor> naps
<zykotick9> zheka: EE lines in that log are badness ;)
<hyprvx> Hello, I downloaded the 64-bit version of Ubuntu. Will the installer work on Intel 64 machines, even though the file is marked amd64?
<checoimg> YEs it willl work
<checoimg> AMD was the first to have 64 bit , that's why is called AMD
<hyprvx> Thank you. One final question; space is limited on my destination computer, how much space will the installer take up?
<zykotick9> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<czikson> 5g
<hyprvx> Again, thanks. I'm switching to Ubuntu because Windows eats up nearly the entire drive D:
<checoimg> You need a Swap partition as big as your ram
<zykotick9> hyprvx: honestly, i'd suggest 8-10GB for a normal ubuntu system (updating takes a lot of space, and if / runs out "houston, we have a problem" ;)  good luck.
<hyprvx> zykotick9, the laptop has a 16GB SSD
<checoimg> I think Ubuntu will take the more it can but I always control that instead of letting it automatically install
<zykotick9> hyprvx: 16 SSD would be very cool for /
<Proxywars_> How would I go about fixing this Can't create '_build/runtime_params': Permission denied at /usr/share/perl5/Module/Build/Notes.pm line 110.?
<zheka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895656/
<checoimg> Windows takes full 16 GB
<nibbler_> Proxywars_: did you prepend sudo?
<hyprvx> checoimg, exactly why I'm switching
<checoimg> How much ram do you have ? 4 GB >
<hyprvx> 2GB.
<holstein> czikson: i would use a live CD to mount that locally, not read only..
<zykotick9> Proxywars_: i'd suggest using alis to search for a perl channel
<holstein> czikson: locally.. not passing through VM
<czikson> allredy tried that
<czikson> no luck
<checoimg> Ok then the system will make a 2 GB swap partition
<Proxywars_> zykotick9: How would I go about that, also this is for slic3r for repetier host
<holstein> czikson: that?
<zykotick9> !alis | Proxywars_
<ubottu> Proxywars_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usr13> zheka: That's the same thing you posted last time.
<holstein> czikson: could also be bad hardware
<checoimg> so you have 14 GB to use for ubuntu and files
<czikson> mounted the live cd and dd the usb isn't working write only error
<czikson> i can enter the usb copy from it but noting else
<holstein> czikson: you can, if you mount it properly, and use the proper permissions
<zheka> ive removed and try again
<zykotick9> czikson: "mount the live cd and dd the usb" what are you doing exactly? cause it doesn't sound right...
<zheka> but i found backups trying to restart x`s
<Rakyth> Hey, I need to pull a plaintext copy of a website--is there a Linux app/utility that can help me?
<usr13> zheka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/1012851
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1012851 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "Nvidia settings doesn't save monitor config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czikson> sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1
<czikson> mkfs.vfat 3.0.14 (23 Jan 2023)
<czikson> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<czikson> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<czikson> dd: opening ‘/dev/sdb’: Read-only file system
<zykotick9> Rakyth: look into elinks, links2 and their text export commands (you're gonna get different results per-browser, and per-page...) good luck.
<zheka> in log i see error about gyk module
<checoimg> !requirements | checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg, please see my private message
<zheka> gtk
<usr13> zheka: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<czikson> hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<czikson> /dev/sdb:
<czikson>  setting readonly to 0 (off)
<czikson>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<czikson> *@ubuntu:/home/*# sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1
<FloodBot1> czikson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<czikson> mkfs.vfat 3.0.14 (23 Jan 2023)
<zheka> usr13: i want to stay on 10.04
<alt93973> lool
<Dr_Willis> czikson,  so is this a usb flash drive or a usb hard drive? or what exactly?
<zykotick9> zheka: you can't stay on 10.04... it's over for desktops!  face facts.
<Proxywars_> zykotick9: I believe this is a ubuntu problem due to permission problems not a perl issue
<holstein> czikson: does it have a switch? on the actual device?
<usr13> zheka: Ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> czikson: While you're being +q'd, remember that you need to mount your filesystem somewhere else
<usr13> zheka: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<czikson> its sun disk cruzer slice 8g
<Kalimdor> need help: resolution reset on reboot with nvidia x server but xorg.conf saves the data
<holstein> well, you can stay on 10.04 as long as you like, but you dont get support for it here
<SonikkuAmerica> czikson: (such as /mnt)
<zykotick9> Proxywars_: possible, in which case you should be searching launchpad for bugs related to perl on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> czikson,  you sure sdb is the right device?
<czikson> yes i know
<czikson> yes it is i have only sda and sdb
<Dr_Willis> sudo blkid should show the devices
<czikson> sda hdd adb usb
<czikson> sdb*
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the usb is dead/failed - ive seen them die and get stuck in read only mode'
<zykotick9> Proxywars_: i still suspect user error, over a bug...
<Kalimdor> holstein: can you help me please?
<Dr_Willis> czikson,  you were doing the dd command with sudo rights?
<Proxywars_> zykotick9: Same, how would I go about getting permission to the file then?
<czikson> yes
<zheka> 2nd display is works for now but some icons on applet section at botoom right corner shows wrong
<holstein> Kalimdor: are you running the driver from the repos?
<georgij> Hi, does anyone how to get postfix working been trying for days. Lol. Everything seems to be working, SMTP(port 33), Courier-POP3, Courier-IMAP... But can't seem to retrieve remote emails like GMail, hotmail etc..
<Kalimdor> holstein: idk how to find out that
<holstein> Kalimdor: where did you get it?
<Kalimdor> the driver?
<holstein> !nvidia | Kalimdor this is what i always refer to.. you can see where to file a bug if you are finding a bug
<ubottu> Kalimdor this is what i always refer to.. you can see where to file a bug if you are finding a bug: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<l1ckr> does anyone know if xchat can be run on tor?
<saiarcot895> l1ckr: yes
<zykotick9> Proxywars_: and THAT's why i suggested you ask in a perl channel - this isn't straight unix/linux/posix permission issues, cause your getting a perl error - with permissions
<saiarcot895> l1ckr: as to whether you can actually use IRC on tor depends on the network/server
<l1ckr> ok...thanks
<czikson> blkid out : /dev/sdb1: UUID="D012-CCF2" TYPE="vfat"
<holstein> l1ckr: xchat is a chat client.. it will run, but the connection will be the issue
<l1ckr> got ya
<Rakyth> Zykotick9: thanks
<zykotick9> Proxywars_: have you checked line XXX, to see what's there?
<Kane274> Hi, does anyone here have experience with apt-cacher and vmbuilder ?
<Dr_Willis> i think freenode has some sort of hidden tor server also. (or used to)
<Dr_Willis> or hidden service. or however the tor term is called.
<saiarcot895> Dr_Willis: still does; it's hidden service
<Dr_Willis> i never really got into tor that much.
<saiarcot895> Kane274: go ahead and ask your question
<Proxywars_> zykotick9: That wouldn't really change anything as it's a permissions issue, I suspect chmod 777 would have helped but to no avail, I am a noob so I probably typd it wrong
<Kalimdor> holstein: well the driver worked fine but since i hit the <Super>+P the resolution changed and stuck, i used that shortcut again and again to set to default but it doesnt change anything after reboot the xorg.conf contains the correct data, and nvida x server can change the resolution and save also but when i reboot, resolution resets to mirror dual monitors, here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895632/
<zykotick9> Kane274: i failed to get vmbuilder to work.  and i'm a MUCH bigger fan of apt-cacher-ng then apt-cacher.  so best of luck is all i can say ;)
<zheka> zykotick9: fixed by recover from backup xorg.conf, now other trouble
<zykotick9> Proxywars_: but what's the error again - isn't there a line number mentioned?
<Kane274> well I got vmbuilder to work. I don't need apt-cacher I would also consider using apt-cacher-ng :)
<zheka> zykotick9: icons of wifi, keyboard layout, and xchat shows so wrong
<zykotick9> Kane274: fyi, apt-cacher-ng supports multiple versions at the same time!  even multiple distributions.  apt-cacher is limited to one at a time.  downside is... i think apt-cacher might be somewhat more stable, i have run into problems at various times with apt-cacher-ng (where the solution was to delete the cache, which kinda defeats the whole purpose)
<Kane274> I just want to know if it is possible to download like whole distributions into the proxy. I thought I mounted a CD and put all of its content into the proxy. But I don't know the link to access the distribution :/
<AlexTheRealOne> Anyone plz help, How i open the Options from the Terminal?
<Proxywars_> zykotick9: Can't create '_build/runtime_params': Permission denied at /usr/share/perl5/Module/Build/Notes.pm line 110.
<zykotick9> Kane274: with apt-cacher-ng absolutely!  i install everything from mini (or debian netinst) and everything is proxied locally ;)
<zipy> can i mount an dd image that has 2 partitions in it?
<zykotick9> Kane274: and any other DEB based distros as well ;)  one of the first question in mini/netinst is proxy, and you just type in your local proxy and it's golden from there.
<Kane274> wow ok, well that sounds very promising :) so I'll try the apt-cacher-ng! thx for the info! btw I read somewhere that the main difference is that the apt-cacher needs an apache and apt-cacher-ng doesnt. But it seems like it's much more ^^
<zykotick9> Kane274: i don't think apt-cacher need apache (but i could be wrong)
<AlexTheRealOne> How to open the Option from the Terminal? Is there a way? Unity Crashed after new Graphic Drivers, Compiz too
<Kalimdor> is there any other resolution controller on OS that may disorders to nvidia x server if yes which and how to remove those
<Kane274> Hmm maybe it was outdated info :) anyways, thx a lot for the help. I'm off to try apt-cacher-ng! yippie :D
<zykotick9> Kane274: ya, neither apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng should require apache (or another webserver?) [well, at least not a debian system]
<zykotick9> Kane274: on your clients, don't edit source.list/etc. just one line change to /etc/apt/apt.conf on all your clients!  makes it MUCH easier to manage!
<Kalimdor> zykotick9 still ignoring me?
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: well not "really" ;)  what's up - all on one line please.
<Kane274> ok I will do that :) First goal is to get it to work with vmbuilder and then change the clients
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: ;) is there any other resolution controller on OS that may be a disorder to nvidia x server if yes which and how to remove those
<hector> is there any alternative to startup disk creator? it's broken.
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: removing stuff is almost NEVER required on gnu/linux.  it's how you have it configured that's the issue.  SO resetting to defaults (which is almost never actually re-installing) is helpful, but just at the settings level.  what is the actual setting that's giving you problems?
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: actually, before we continue - have you ever installed the driver downloaded from nvidia.com?
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: the driver worked fine but since i hit the <Super>+P the resolution changed and stuck, i used that shortcut again and again to set to default but it doesnt change anything after reboot the xorg.conf contains the correct data, and nvida x server can change the resolution and save also but when i reboot, resolution resets to mirror dual monitors, here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895632/
<zipy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895707/ <-- how can i mount the 2nd partition in this img
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: both monitors will be on 1024x768
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: i'm curious (i don't know what it means, but the "Option   "DynamicTwinView" "false" " means?
<saban> is there any topic on web about hacked forum? that went down yesterday
#ubuntu 2013-07-21
<Kalimdor> just changed now
<floogy> Hi, I  got issues with ubuntu one. It seems that I'm no longer able to publish files.
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: are you rebooting, or restarting lightdm to test?
<floogy> Neither with the webui nor with a right click. I'm on 12.04
<poz> hi guys, quick question. If I upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04, will i loss my currently installed programs/settings?
<zykotick9> floogy: there is a ubuntuone channel, probably #ubuntuone
<poz> or is it seemless, as if i wouldnt even notice?
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<kernsprog> poz: no you won't.
<niranjan> #/openwrt
<zipy> sudo mount -o loop,ro,offset=71680 /media/truecrypt1/bkp/pi/bkp_xbian.img /media/bkp <- i need filesystem type, how can i add it -ot? and where do i put the type
<floogy> zykotick9, thanks
<poz> kernsprog, no i won't, what?
<kernsprog> poz: i answered your question.
<floogy> poz, it's not intended to lost configurations on upgrade.
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: brb reboot
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: just restart lightdm!
<poz> oh okay
<poz> so whats the code to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04?
<kernsprog> poz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> kernsprog: WRONG!!!
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrad3e
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<zykotick9> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<noTch> zykotick9: here
<kernsprog> right, sorry my bad. lol
<zipy> sudo mount -o loop,ro,offset=71680 /media/truecrypt1/bkp/pi/bkp_xbian.img /media/bkp <- i need filesystem type, how can i add it -ot? and where do i put the type
<kernsprog> because i never upgrade.
<zykotick9> kernsprog: ummm, if you never use dist-upgrade on your boxes, how do you deal with kernel updates/etc?  do you use the gui as well ;)
<wilee-nilee> kernsprog, You will go through 12.10, now you have to ask yourself is it worth it. ;)
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: i think poz is upgrading ;)
<wilee-nilee> good muhhahha
<kernsprog> zykotick9: i do dist-upgrade yes. but not upgrade distro versions.
<kernsprog> zykotick9: i use gui, yes. why do you ask that?
<Proxywars_> This is the error report: http://pastebin.com/JBKbh62P
<zykotick9> kernsprog: k ... just checkin'  'cause dist-upgrade is the equivalent text command for upgrading a system to the GUI updater.  dist-upgrade is very misunderstood, it's actually the exact same as full-upgrade alias in aptitude at least]
<poz> wilee-nilee, why is that good?
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: reloged
<kernsprog> zykotick9: correct. i know that. i don't use the gui updater. i don't even have it installed. i removed it out.
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: login, didnt get a change
<zykotick9> kernsprog: ahhh, doesn't that break the ubuntu-desktop (and probably all the others as well) metapackage?  be warned, you need that to update to new versions...
<poz> wilee-nilee, do I really have to upgrade to 12.10 to get to 13.04?
<poz> so basically 12.04
<zykotick9> poz: yes - you can't skip releases (with the LTS->LTS exception)
<poz> so basically 12.04 ---> 12.10 --> 13.04
<kernsprog> zykotick9: admittedly, i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed. i have no issues.
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: only after the login both monitors changes to 1024x768
<zykotick9> kernsprog: just be aware you can't go to the next ubuntu release without at least one *-desktop installed ;)
<wilee-nilee> poz, For me it is a time thing, I have a save system so I always fresh install, takes about a half hour to have it all the same.
<poz> zykotick9, is that difficult to do from your experience?
<kernsprog> zykotick9: if i have to update versions, i just reinstall. i have a seriously hacked elementaryOS desktop. understand, my system is not your everday ubuntu system. highly customized behind the scenes.
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: seriously?  then it's something is your user account settings - I have NO clue for you... sorry.  At this point, I'm chalking this one up to an ubuntu issue i can't deal with ;)  sorry man/woman/person... best of luck.
<americo> http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<zykotick9> poz: when i ran ubuntu, i never updated.  i'd always fresh install (a lot of others do this as well).
<poz> i see
<floogy> zykotick9, In #ubuntuone nobody seems to answer that question.  Maybe someone here knows how to publish a synced file in u1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/309448/publish-a-file-fails-cannot-access-web-link-a-file-is-no-longer-published
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: i guess something like ARandR or ... is the main problem
<zykotick9> floogy: i have 0 interest in helping with an u1 issue.  but typically not a lot of people in #ubuntu know either (not as bad as wubi, but you get my idea).  i pointed you to the other channel in hopes someone there would hear your plea and have an "idea" of what to do.  'cause I sure don't!  good luck though (i did use u1 with 10.04 when it first came out ;)
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: and they dont use xorg.conf, theres a "Display" on my Settings also
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: did you install any gui frontends to xrandr?
<shan> hi, i tried to install win98 and i lost all partitions except 1. what i did to install win98 is that i hide ntfs partition(primary/active). now i lost linux partition and few others. somehow i managed to recover one partition with data on it and there still another partition with important data. but i get error while recovering that partition.
<shan> i think some sectors problem....
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: is that compiz?
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: no, like grandr (i'm sure there are others as well, kde stuff, etc.)
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: i have only KDE ARandR and Gnome here ^_^
<floogy> zykotick9, thank you anyway. Maybe somebody can give me a hint.
<zykotick9> Kalimdor: KDE ARandR - i wonder if it's settings could be applied to your user account?  totally guess on my part.
<wilee-nilee> shan, Not sure ubuntu support has any relevance, you did you the word linux not ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> use*
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: i should check those thanks anyway
<Kalimdor> zykotick9: good luck
<shan> wilee-nilee | i mean ubuntu.
<shan> wilee-nilee | i mostly call ubuntu/kubuntu/mint = linux. :p
<SonikkuAmerica> !linux | shan
<ubottu> shan: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Guest24598> hello do anyone know a program i can download thats kinda like 7 zip but is on the software manager?
<wilee-nilee> shan, we don't mint is not supported, most will suggest testdisk, NO backups eh?
<zykotick9> shan: if you installed win98 onto the same drive as other OSes - i'd guess you deleted everything...
<Guest21893> so, i've noticed (by continuously running netstat) that when you're connected to things and you pull the plug at the network manager level, those connections will prety much indefinitely stay 'established'; at least until you terminate the application that made them or use some other form of halting like pausing a download... (questions to follow)
<Guest24598> hello can some one help me?!
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: there is the Archive Manager that's installed by default
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: also, be patient
<Guest24598> but it does not work i tryed
<Guest21893> so i'm wondering if you reestablish the connection.. on a vpn, and you've set up iptables to block the non-vpn stuff, does that lingering established connection leak information?
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: in what way does it not work?
<Guest24598> idk :/
<shan> wilee-nilee | no space or alternate for the partition(unallocated space), it's almost half of whole parition.
<saiarcot895> Guest21893: I think established connections stay established, so you could say yes
<Guest24598> it just wont open tha files i need open :(
<Guest24598> t?
<shan> zykotick9 | i never succeeded to install win98 and lost paritition.
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: what format is the file compressed in?
<Guest24598> jar
<zykotick9> shan: doesn't surpise me at all, but if win98 got to the partition stage - ohhhhhh
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: I can right click on a jar file and select Open With > Archive Manager
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Guest21893> ok, so saiarcot895 or anyone else, is there any way to 'fix' that? so that connections actually lose establishment when the 'plug is pulled'
<shan> zykotick9 | win98 have nothing to do with those spaces, it's coz of utility i used to hide NTFS.
<Guest24598> one moment plz ummm peprmint
<zykotick9> shan: check out testdisk for a linux partition recovery program (i've only used it's "photorec" program myself) - it's non-trivial, but might help?
<joshu_> is there an official plugin for network manager to connect to a vpn via l2tp/ ipsec?
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: peppermint?
<joshu_> I can find plugins for openvpn and cisco ipsec, but not for l2tp/ipsec
<shan> zykotick9 | i tried. it show some error.
<joshu_> i'm on ubuntu 13.04
<zykotick9> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<punzilla> hi all, I need some assistance, last week I was able to use my Logitech usb cam as a microphone although I'm now unable to use this
<saiarcot895> Guest21893: the only idea I have is killing the program that is using the connection
<punzilla> it is not showing up as an input device in the "sound settings"
<saiarcot895> Guest21893: of course, if the program is necessary for Ubuntu, well, killing it is not a good idea
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: Peppermint OS?
<punzilla> the lsusb command shows that it is connected...
<punzilla> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 9000
<Guest21893> saiarcot895: is there any command that would forcibly cause all established connections to terminate?
<Guest24598> yea sry spelling
<Guest24598> sry my Internet connection has been interrupted
<Guest24598> ye
<saiarcot895> Guest21893: tcpkill (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/linux/kill-tcp-connection-using-linux-netstat.php for some examples)
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: this is the Ubuntu support forum
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: we don't support Peppermint OS
<saiarcot895> Guest24598: they have a support forum at http://peppermintos.net/
<shan> how to run testdisk from ubuntu? i'm using usb live....
<Guest24598> ik
<Guest24598> :(
<Guest24598> k
<Guest24598> ok thx
<FloodBot1> Guest24598: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest24598> ?
<Guest21893> saiarcot895: what if it's not tcp
<saiarcot895> Guest21893: generally, connections to servers/websites will be tcp or udp
<saiarcot895> Guest21893: if it's not tcp, cutter might work
<saiarcot895> Guest21893: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/cutting-the-tcpip-network-connection-with-cutter.html
<Foobar013> Hi! I did a minimal install and now that I boot the system I have no internet connection.
<punzilla> Hi if I could get help on my webcam issue please.
<punzilla> ubuntu is unable to detect it as a sound device.
<punzilla> ie microphone device = does anyone know what I can do
<punzilla> to have it detected.
<zykotick9> punzilla: does alsa see it as a sound device?  "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<PaintBucket> Hello, again
<blazemore> Should an op put the Ubuntu Forums security breach announcement in the topic?
<blazemore> Oh never mind, the entire site has been replaced with the message anyway
<Foobar013> My wireless was set by the instalation in /etc/network/interfaces, but doesnt get an ip. I also tried giving it an static ip but yet no connection. Then I plugged ethernet and added it to that file, and also doesnt get an ip, nor workd with ststic
<pfifo> Hi fellas
<zykotick9> Foobar013: paste.ubuntu.com your interfaces file
<recurs1ve> Hi  pfifo
<PaintBucket> Anyone experienced with an odd issue of 13.04 having skipping/stuttering audio and video playback?
<C130RG>  #idz2
<punzilla> no it doesn't see it as a sound device.
<punzilla> just a moment I'll pastebin it.
<zykotick9> PaintBucket: if it's video - then graphics driver / source is the two most likely issues....
<recurs1ve> Mainly with flash video
<zykotick9> recurs1ve: flash sucks ;)  no matter what you do.  best of luck.
<punzilla> http://pastebin.com/djbZcaKN
<punzilla> zykotick9 that's what my ubuntu setup sees
<PaintBucket> i've only been able to test the video being affected with Youtube.  But, I know even using rythem box to play a song skips.
<zykotick9> punzilla: fyi, i don't visit pastebin.com links... :(..
<recurs1ve> zykotick9: true
<pfifo> Ive sucessfully setup my hp all-in-one for printing on my 12.04 server, now im trying to add the printer to my 12.04 laptop as a network printer, The laptop is not getting the ppd file from the server, if I remember correctly, I need to put the ppd file someplace specific on my server so that it can be accessed by remote machines. Does this ring a bell with anyone? Its been about 3 years since I did the printer serup last (just upgraded my server from 10.04
<pfifo> :D)
<punzilla> oh ok.
<recurs1ve> That's why I use vlc for flash streaming
<zykotick9> !paste > punzilla
<ubottu> punzilla, please see my private message
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895803/
<zykotick9> punzilla: i don't see any mention of the USB camera :( as a pure sound device there?
<Foobar013> zykotick9: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/0515fd21
<PaintBucket> Zykotick9: I'm not sure it's that. I've had this problem on my previous install too but, something I did magically fixed it. I haven't messed with graphics drivers at all
<PaintBucket> I just can't figure out of the billion things I've done which solved it since it was a byproduct of something else.
<punzilla> yeah that's right. It was there in the past
<punzilla> (maybe a week ago).
<zykotick9> Foobar013: well, you certainly have the two "auto" lines in there - which i wasn't expecting, given you description of you issue!  are those devices getting created?  are you use both devices are actually 0?
<veryhappy> hi. is there any way to make a computer that doesn't have a bios setting for wake up on usb start on usb keyboard or doesn't that work at all for a ps2 keyboard and mouse to usb converter?
<zykotick9> PaintBucket: are you currently using Gnash or Proprietary Adobe?  or is this chromium/chrome?  what browser is it ;)
<Foobar013> zykotick9: i created the eth0 interface because its easier to setup than the wifi... But, yet, i dont have connection on neither
<Foobar013> zykotick9: yes, they are created automatically
<pfifo> ahh, disregard my question, i simply negleted to actually share the printer, lol
<zykotick9> Foobar013: "created" eth0 device??? ahh, only the kernel can do that...
<Foobar013> zykotick9: no, i said the interface. The device was already there
<vale_> Hey everyone, quick question; How does one disable the title / borders by default?
<c_smith> tgm4883: so, after a half-hour of fighting with fglrx. then taking a break and walking down the street to get a fountain drink, then another 45 minutes of fighting with fglrx, all after following the link you gave me, I got fglrx working.
<vale_> (On Terminals and well.. Actually everything, but mostly terminals)
<c_smith> tgm4883: the link you gave me was the key,
<PaintBucket> Zykotick: It's firefox. I'm not sure which I'm using honestly. Just which ever comes standard.
<zykotick9> Foobar013: i don't see anything wrong with your interfaces!  (but i could be blind?)  sorry i don't have any suggestions :(  best of luck.
<Foobar013> zykotick: ok, thanks anyway
<vale_> Does noone know how to disable the title / borders at the top of terminals?
<zykotick9> !tab > PaintBucket
<ubottu> PaintBucket, please see my private message
<zykotick9> PaintBucket: try right clicking on a flash video.  do you see adobe anywhere, or something about gnash?
<zykotick9> !tab > Foobar013
<ubottu> Foobar013, please see my private message
<PaintBucket> zykotick9, okay. I see about Adobe.
<zykotick9> PaintBucket: ok, well, best of luck - that "probably" as good as flash is gonna get for ya! - reminder, i h8 flash ;)
<pfifo> I have a HARD question here, I setup network-manager to use a static ip address on my server, I set my DNS to google DNS (8.8.8.8) However after reboot I notice my /etc/resolv.conf file still has the info from my router in it (nameserver 127.0.0.1 \n search Belkin)... so here goes... Since Im using static IP addressing, do I need to edit my /etc/resolv.conf manually to use my desired DNS servers or is network-manager dropping the ball here?
<zykotick9> PaintBucket: certainly verify your flash is as up-to-date as ubuntu repos!
<PaintBucket> zykotick9,  Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's not an issue with flash since rythmbox skips too.
<veryhappy> can i make a modern pc wake up on a ps2 keyboard over ps2 to usb converter even if it doesn't have such a setting in acpi settings?
<Foobar013> zykotick9: tab on webchat? No
<mon2908> Shouldn't you set the DNS Adress in your router?
<zykotick9> PaintBucket: oh, so it's not a video issue then... that was my first statement...  if it's all round audio stuttering, then i have 0 idea.  good luck - audio have worked 95% of the time for me in gnu/linux...
<zykotick9> Foobar013: well, you got my nick correct that time, so i was highlighted.  which makes things easier for me.  if you are using webcaht - i feel sorry for you ;)  sorry for the tab suggestion as well.  but web-chat-sucks ;)
<PaintBucket> zykotick9, Yeah, it's systemwide. Thanks, I'm sure I'll eventually figure it out. I -thought- it was something that I picked up in an update but, I seem to be up to date now.
<zykotick9> PaintBucket: to be honest, i did have an audio issues recently - of the audio device switching on reboots, and it showed me 2 things.  1) how little i "really" now about audio under gnu/linus and 2) what a pain in the ass audio issue are.  seriously, best of luck!
<Foobar013> Well, I dont need to explain you that, but... I dont have network on my pc (thats why im here), so webchat is only option ;)
<PaintBucket> lol
<PaintBucket> Yeah, it's a headache. Thanks for trying though.
 * zykotick9 thinks the typo gnu/linus - s and x are very close - is a funny typo ;)
<joubin> Has anyone attempted to load the ubuntu phone os onto a Nexus 4 yet?
<mon2908> Not me. Sorry.
<joubin> Actually, I just learned there is a #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Your Freudian slip is showing. ;)
<zykotick9> mon2908: honestly, if everyone with a "not me" answered, do you think this channel could get anything done?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: nice ;)
<aegis> Are there any bind9 and dnsmasq gurus here that could help me with a problem I'm having with forwarding dns queries?
<standoo> how much memory does a stripped down ubuntu use?
<Psil0cybin> standoo, no idea but if you use Lubuntu
<Psil0cybin> you will use less memory then Ubuntu
<Psil0cybin> or even Xubuntu
<ianorlin> yep
<Psil0cybin> try other forks if you want stripped down versions
<standoo> i'm using this for server
<standoo> something like Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail)
<pfifo> standoo, I have lubuntu on a 1.7ghz single core laptop with 256mb of memory, runs great, uses all of the available memory and 200MB or so of swap
<Psil0cybin> pfifo, thats really neat :)
<Psil0cybin> im using Xubuntu on my 1GB memory and its fantastic
<Psil0cybin> i loveeee it
<Psil0cybin> comparing windows 7 and XUbuntu on this laptop is out of this world.
<Psil0cybin> the difference
<Psil0Cybin> i actually completely abandoned using windows a few months ago.
<zykotick9> standoo: how much ram do you have?  starting from mini or server, i'd think you'd still probably want 512MB+...
<pfifo> standoo, without X linux uses about 60MB of memory (I remember this somehow)
<standoo> i'm not using X
<standoo> i think i'll just download it and see how much ram it uses
<zykotick9> standoo: i understand that.  but ubuntu isn't the lightest of distros out there, so what are we talking about?
<standoo> zykotick9: i'm creating a shared hosting platform
<KornKage> i register to forum yesterday, and today hacked
<KornKage> i thought ubuntu was hacker free
<zykotick9> standoo: officially server/cli asks for 128 MiB
<standoo> i'm now considering os level virtualiztion with lxc containers having ubuntu on them
<pfifo> standoo, the kernel supplied by ubuntu is 4.7M, and busybox clocks in at 527k, so you 'should' be able to boot with an 8M stick of memory (but the initrd that got built with this install is 14M)
<wilee-nilee> KornKage, Nothing is hacker free.
<wilee-nilee> just free hacking
<standoo> pfifo: sounds cool
<payoni> so uh, the forums were hacked
<Greylocks> does anyone know the command to get vi (vim) to display line numbers?
<standoo> pfifo: did most of you move from debian at some point?
<payoni> what hash does ubuntuforums store passwords with?
<wilee-nilee> payoni, #ubuntuforums is your source
<payoni> ok, thanks
<trism> Greylocks: :set number
<pfifo> standoo, yes I used debain before ubuntu was created, and i can point my finger at several others in here that are the same.
<Greylocks> trism: thank you
<h36sa> hello, I'm running ubuntu 13.04 PXE booted with an NFS root. Every time I use apt-get install   I get a bunch of package reconfiguring nonsense that's always the same /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of 192.168.10.4:/mnt/zraid/tftproot/00-21-70-52-78-fe/ubuntu/13.04-root.  for the following packages.  Is there a way to get apt-get to ignore these packages (I really don't need linux-image but I suspect
<h36sa> it's a dep for most other packages)
<h36sa>  linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic
<h36sa>  linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic
<h36sa>  linux-image-extra-3.8.0-26-generic
<h36sa>  linux-image-generic
<h36sa>  linux-generic
<FloodBot1> h36sa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h36sa>  linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic
<Nmbr1> !paste > h36sa
<ubottu> h36sa, please see my private message
<h36sa> sorry. did all the lines get pasted though? I'm sure everyone can get the general idea of the problem
<pfifo> h36sa, why dont you just install linux-image-generic on the NFS root?
<h36sa> pfifo, ? I am but the grub-probe command fails with that error which causes apt-get think i should try it again every time I emerge something
<h36sa> I have vmlinuz and initrd.img for both kernel revs in /boot (which aren't ever actually used). So I'm not sure why I can't trick the system into thinking everything is kosher
<pfifo> h36sa, try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<h36sa> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/FGQYpex2
<h36sa> can I remove the hook that runs run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub exited with return code 1 somewhere?
<h36sa> I suppose I could replace that file with return 0
<pfifo> h36sa, are you running apt-get from the client or a chroot on the server?
<h36sa> pfifo, client
<pfifo> h36sa, no, you should edit the clients filesystem from the server, the NFS root should be read only if at all possible
<joshu_> hi would installing ubuntu mini and then the following sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop, unity-greeter, ubuntu-artwork, network-manager-gnome, lightdm result in a minimal ubuntu OS?
<h36sa> pfifo, not for my purposes but that's beside the point
<zykotick9> joshu_: honestly, using no-install-recommends with any *-desktop metapackages, is bound to lead to tears...
<h36sa> there's no reason this shouldn't work (everything actually does work quite well except for the slight delay after installing packages)
<joshu_> zykotick9 ok I found that "recipe" whilst googling.
<zykotick9> joshu_: it's probaly not worth the trouble... just sayin'
<pfifo> h36sa, well nothing wrong with a rw NFS root, but check out casper when you get a chance... anyway, this is failing cause grub is tring to install itself on you network filesystem and it cant find a physical drive for it (of course)... to fix it, chroot into the client from your server and install linux-image-generic
<joshu_> zykotick9 if the starting point is ubuntu mini and the desired outcome is a minimal OS which basically only presents a login screen, supports the laptop hardware (basics ethernet, wifi, brightness) and VPN, RDP, local USB printer, local USB scanner what would you do?
<zykotick9> joshu_: perhaps the same ;) but that's me answering.  fyi, you can specify that in /etc/apt/apt.conf BTW (highly NOT recommended!)
<wilee-nilee> joshu_, Your desired outcome is not what it offers.
<soumen> Hi All, Im having trouble dual bootiung ubuntu 12.04 with win 7
<joshu_> zykotick9 when you say the same you mean the recipe I first posted?
<soumen> Have a strange problem, couldnt find much after extensive googling
<joshu_> wilee-nilee how do you mean?
<zykotick9> joshu_: i don't follow random "recipes" i find on the interwebs ;)
<h36sa> pfifo, I'll try that later, thanks
<joshu_> zykotick9 I agree that's why I'm asking for advice as I don't have the expertise
<soumen> Ubuntu detects multiple win7 installs (there is only one) and when I hit enter on any of them, the windows splash scren comes up but freezes
<h36sa> pfifo, is there no way to completely disable the grub hooks as I don't use grub?
<wilee-nilee> joshu_, The mini is just a netload with a lot more options then a single live ISO, I suspect one can from the base install do what they want but all the packages otherwise offered are the same in a cli in a install.
<soumen> Can someone please help me?
<pfifo> h36sa, what is the actual package your trying to install?
<Nmbr1> !patience | soumen
<ubottu> soumen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> joshu_: if you honest-to-god need the most minimal system possible (and don't need to upgrade to the next version of ubuntu!) THEN avoid *-desktop metapackages like the plague. and only install what you really need, off of mini!
<manuj> hi
<anocide> hello
<soumen> Nmbr1: Sorry if that looked hurried, I only meant it as a continuation to my former lines
<manuj> i need some help
<leotemp> anyone feel like msging me and helping me through the install for an atheros wifi card on a laptop
<zykotick9> joshu_: basically, install mini with nothing selected, but the "base" option, and build upon that...
<joshu_> zykotick9 I don't need 100% minimal super tuned but the purpose of building a custom ubuntu OS is to make it as easy for a user as possible to just login and get connected to their RDP session via VPN
<soumen> manuj: What sort of help?
<manuj> kindly tell me how to open menu(start) by pressing window key
<Dr_Willis> manuj,  i think you just tap the windows key and it opens the dash screen
<soumen> manuj: Are you on ubuntu? Which desktop env?
<Dr_Willis> press and hold and it shows a list of shortcuts
<zykotick9> joshu_: then just install regular ubuntu-desktop, and try to customize it to taste
 * pfifo high fives Dr_Willis
<manuj> sorry, i am using linux mint 9
<Dr_Willis> manuj,  time to go to the mint support channels then
<zykotick9> !mint | manuj
<ubottu> manuj: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<anocide> can anyone help me with a gnome-keyring / network manager problem?
<soumen> manuj: Thats fine, so, GNOME right?
<manuj> ok thanks
<manuj> yeah gnome
<zykotick9> anocide: do you have autologin enabled?
<anocide> NO
<anocide> been down that path
<h36sa> pfifo, every package tries to reconfigure those I initially listed every time they're installed
<anocide> its worked for 3 years
<zykotick9> anocide: then ask the channel, all on one line - and don't include my nick.
<soumen> manuj: Not sure. On unity, it works off the box.
<manuj> ok i will go to mint help
<joshu_> wilee-nilee I understand so what approach would you take to achieve what I decribed?
<h36sa> for example I installed xchat to ask this question and it tried to reconfigure the kernel at the end (or at least grub) which takes 30+ seconds
<anocide> this the right channel zykotick9?
<zykotick9> anocide: assuming you're using ubuntu = yes ;)
<anocide> yes
<leotemp> I have a laptop with an atheros 168c:0036 network device, the forums are down and i dont know how to install the driver properly
<anocide> there's a ubuntu gnome channel too
<pfifo> h36sa, yeah, but this all started by trying to install a package that required grub or linux-headers or linux-firmware or such... Im putting $20 on the cause of this being a video card driver (nvidia or fglrx)
<Dr_Willis> leotemp,  check askubuntu.com yet?
<Vinnie_win> How do I make it so the menu doesn't auto-hide? What a pointless feature. I'm on 12.04LTS
<leotemp> I will right now Dr, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Vinnie_win,  you can disable the global menu if you dont like it in the top panel.
<Vinnie_win> I dont want to disable it, I want it to appear always.
<Dr_Willis> Vinnie_win,  check askubuntu.com there may be a tweak for that. cant say ive ever noticed one.
<wilee-nilee> joshu_, Not sure what your goal is exactly, I have not followed all the posts, minimizing if tha is it is probably more likely from the ground up, which I would not really know, maybe gentoo. ;)
<anocide> Q. After working perfect for years, my 3G nm-applet connection has died. Appears to be prob with gnome-keyring-d. This is main error message ** Message: secret service operation failed: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<manuj> @wilee-nilee
<pfifo> h36sa, without knowing the the package that caused it, this could be bad advice so take it with a pinch of salt 'sudo apt-get purge grub-pc'
<joshu_> wilee-nilee ok
<anocide>  NOTE: no autologin => Q. After working perfect for years, my 3G nm-applet connection has died. Appears to be prob with gnome-keyring-d. This is main error message ** Message: secret service operation failed: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<wilee-nilee> joshu_, If I knew I would suggest, but I'm just basically an armchair user with way to much time.
<joshu_> zykotick9 googling it seems like lightdm has a lot configuration options that might enable the automation of connecting via VPN and then open a RDP session via FreeRDP. Are you familiar with lightdm and is it suitable for this? Basically would I starting with ubuntu mini be able to install ightdm and configure it and more or less have what I explained?
<joshu_> wilee-nilee no worries ;)
<zykotick9> joshu_: sorry, i've never used lightdm - or am i familiar with 3g N-M connections - I gots nothin' sorry!
<h36sa> pfifo, I think that worked. thanks a bunch
<as0t> my first day on ubuntu 13.04 oh damn looks so damn awesome
<joshu_> zykotick9 ok no problem! thanks
<as0t> but its kinda hard for me cause its my first day on linux world :D
<Nmbr1> as0t: welcome... to the real world
<pfifo> h36sa, itll probably just come right back when you try to install another package that needs grub or such, keep the chroot solution written down ;)
<pfifo> joshu_,  I would debootstrap/mini install, and then 'apt-get xserver-xorg lightdm' and whatever you need for your RDP stuff
<joshu_> hi pfifo what does "debootstrap" mean?
<pfifo> joshu_, another way to install a mini system
<zykotick9> joshu_: debootstrap is a method to install an OS from inside another running/compatible os.
<joshu_> zykotick9 oh ok
<h36sa> pfifo, if that's the case should I file bug reports saying that grub isn't a real dep?
<pfifo> h36sa, no your way too far into custom land to make helpful bug reports.
<joshu_> pfifo so install ubuntu mini via command line option, then once installed do "apt-get xserver-xorg lightdm". Apart from installing say FreeRDP for RDP and a vpn client, would networking, printing work with this or that would require additional packages and config? when I say printing the printer needs to be installed locally via cups, but printing will actually take place via RDP printer redirection.
<tamiya> Can someone help me this this piece of crap Linux? I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and did a 'sudo apt-get update' and this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/sGcVmSuB
<dman777> hi
<vale_> dman777: hi
<dman777> on compiz, is it possible to make a hot key like f1 spawn a urxvt window and later on when i hit f1 again it will bring that same window into focus rather than spawn a new one?
<anonymous> iae galera
<vale_> Not that I know of, but I'm still a noob.. You could always just make seperate key bindings?
<tamiya> sudo apt-get update anyone?
<pfifo> joshu_, cups is pretty heavy on deps, your losing you minimal system now. But yeah, a plain xorg with cups is a working solution.
<Guest32704> alguem ai pra conversa com migo?
<tamiya> why is something so fundamental so broken
<kristianpaul> hi
<kristianpaul> There is a way to get ubuntu on a surfase rt?
<pfifo> tamiya, try using a different mirror
<tamiya> pfifo how do i do that
<tamiya> and why doesnt the stupid software try a different mirror automatically if it cant fetch what it wants
<pfifo> tamiya, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace every instance of 'au.archive.ubuntu.com' with 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<pfifo> tamiya, cause its stupid ^^
<tamiya> jesus whats the point of the software knowing which mirror is closest to me and then not trying another mirror upon failure
<kostkon> tamiya, in software centre select edit → software sources. you don't need to edit your sources.list file
<joshu_> and networking and basic hardware support is not an issue with the setup you've described? Btw I'm testing this in a VM now
<joshu_> pfifo just finished installing 'apt-get xserver-xorg lightdm' I get the login screen with user, guest and remote user, and minimal bar at the top. looks ok. when I try to login I just get back at the login screen
<pfifo> joshu_, make sure youve added a user to your system and then do this... http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/289434/how-put-lubuntu-automatic-login-mode
<joshu_> I guess at this point all config needs to happen on the command line, for vpn, rdp, printer etc? then to get something to happen when the user logs in as opposed to being presented with the login screen *again* I need to configure lightdm options? Have I understood how to proceed?
<tamiya> OMG, it works!!!
<tamiya> Thank you kostkon and pfifo
<pfifo> joshu_, yeah, you seem to be on the right track
<jules_> how can i see, which software my grafic card is using? thank you
<kostkon> tamiya, :)
<anocide>  NOTE: no autologin => Q. After working perfect for years, my 3G nm-applet connection has died. Appears to be prob with gnome-keyring-d. This is main error message ** Message: secret service operation failed: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<anonymous_> hello
<pfifo> anocide, can you paste the output of 'lsb_release -sd'
<joshu_> pfifo so this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autorun_a_Command would be where I would have to write scripts to deal with the network config when the user logins in? or alternatively to simplify things I could teach the user to go the the top bar network manager and connect to the vpn, usb modem there and then login and start an xsession via freerdp?
<anonymous_> anonymous
<vale_> Does anyone know how to undecorate terminals? I just want to open terminals and see only their content (No username@hostname at the top or even exit, minimize, and enlarge options at the top)
<joshu_> pfifo sorry if what I'm saying is obvious easier to think out loud and get feedback ;)
<pfifo> joshu_, your starting to lose me on the VPN/RDP stuff
<joshu_> pfifo ok. right now as the OS stands you can basically do nothing
<Dr_Willis> vale_,  ages ago that was a common trick. id say hit up google for 'root window terminals'   it was a common thing like 8+ yrs ago. :)
<PepperoniPizza> anyone know where the color info is stored in bash? like what file ?
<Dr_Willis> PepperoniPizza,  color info for what exactly?
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, well basically I have an ubuntu machine and a freebsd machine I installed bash on the free bsd one but it lacks the different colors the ubuntu one has, like if I open a .php file on ubuntu it highlights the syntax and stuff real nice
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, but on freebsd it is just white
<pfifo> joshu_, yeah you have a minimal X with lightdm as a greeter, you can edit a file somewhere to get X to run commands on startup and then return to the login screen when they finish running
<Dr_Willis> vale_,  http://wiki.archbang.org/index.php?title=Permanent,_Transparent_LXTerminal_on_Desktop   looks like some neat info
<Dr_Willis> PepperoniPizza,  open with what app?
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, hmm ?
<Dr_Willis> PepperoniPizza,  it will be app settings not bash setting
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, in freebsd they told me it was ~/.bashrc
<joshu_> pfifo http://cl.ly/image/0s3j3D2k1T1k
<PepperoniPizza> so im gonna copy my ubuntu version over and try it
<Dr_Willis> PepperoniPizza,  vi, ls, more, less, all have their own color settings
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, ahh
<Dr_Willis> bash dosent actually do anything to the colors.
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, well I use nano on both to edit config files etc
<PepperoniPizza> but on freebsd it has no color which makes it harder to do stuff
<Dr_Willis> its possible there s SHELL/TERM setting defined to tell those apps to use colors
<Dr_Willis> see what your TERM variable is set to
<dman777> is it possibile in compiz to assign a key per a window, and hit that key to bring the assigned window into focus?
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, xterm on both
<pfifo> joshu_, All that can be configured in the lightdm config, there has to be some documentation on what and where... google likely knows
<PepperoniPizza> and you were right the bashrc file didn't do anything
<_andyj_> is grub2 set to not display a menu in vmware by default for some reason?
<Dr_Willis> grub2 hides its menu by default if linux/ubuntu is the only OS you have on the syste,
<Dr_Willis> you can hold the shift key at boot to make it show.
<_andyj_> even if I install a second kernel?  odd
<_andyj_> thanks I'll give that a shot
<joshu_> ok I think you've given me a good starting point pfifo! Will you be around tomorrow?
<Dr_Willis> it dosent care about the kernels. if you got just ubuntu. it hides it
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, it seems ls -G adds colors on freebsd
<pfifo> joshu_, not likely, my free time is precious these days
<pfifo> joshu_, I dont know crap about the VPN part anyway
<joshu_> I think I can figure that out as I've used freerdp before and also tested the vpn on a standard ubuntu install. The help I need is related to what you've helped with so far, but next step is making sure that what needs to happen does on user login.
<BugsCrash> hello , Im chenge my motherboard today, and Linux Ubuntu Server 11.10 get blackscreen . Anyone :
<joshu_> pfifo as the system stands does it support hardware the same way a standard ubuntu install does? so although I'm testing in a VM I will need to run this on a laptop and need the ethernet, display brightness, usb ports, trackpad the basics to be supported?
<Dr_Willis> PepperoniPizza,  yep. its the app that handles the colors - not bash. make an ls alias if you want it to alwyas shows colors
<joshu_> pfifo btw the laptop I have checked is certified by ubuntu and is on the hardware list. It's more a question of whether this minimal system is missing the hardware support
<pfifo> joshu_, yes, you should have what you need for hardware support, minus printing
<joshu_> pfifo thanks awesome!
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, will do
<joshu_> pfifo with regards to configuring the system and as I can't login as a user, how do I "drop" to the console/ command line to make config changes?
<pfifo> joshu_, use ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7
<joshu_> pfifo (bow)!!! thanks again for all your help you've got me on the right path I think! :D
<pfifo> cheers
<joshu_> good night
<ni501963> hello
<PepperoniPizza> Dr_Willis, it was a ~/.nanorc coupled with a bunch of files from /usr/share/nano stole em all ;-P
<dman777> what's the latest version of compiz out on ubuntu?
<hyprvx> So, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.04. Whether I partition it myself or let the computer do it, I get a BIOS message: No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<ChedderFry> if you disobey god you will be tormented day and night forever and ever
<hyprvx> didn't know we had a conservatives' hour
<hyprvx> Hello? Can someone help me?
<PepperoniPizza> ChedderFry, spare us your religious drivel please
<Freeloader> With what?
<ChedderFry> sorry but i cant listen to men, but only god
<ChedderFry> if you disobey god you will be tormented day and night forever and ever
<wilee-nilee> !ops } ChedderFry
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !ops | ChedderFry
<ubottu> ChedderFry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ChedderFry> !ops | Matthew 4:4
<ubottu> Matthew 4:4: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<PepperoniPizza> lol
<hyprvx> chedderfry, I don't need to be told that I'm going to burn in hell even if I don't believe in some "omnicient or omnipotent" god.
<ChedderFry> man shall not live by bread alone but by every word that comes out of the mouth of God (Matthew 4:4)
<ChedderFry> !ops | man shall not live by bread alone but by every word that comes out of the mouth of God (Matthew 4:4)
<ubottu> man shall not live by bread alone but by every word that comes out of the mouth of God (Matthew 4:4): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<PepperoniPizza> hyprvx, he is clearly englightened
<PepperoniPizza> ty
<olskolirc> i was playing with a program where you take a pic and anywhere that pic is on the net it will show you
<olskolirc> anyone know that program?
<somsip> olskolirc: tineye?
<e_t_> olskolirc
<olskolirc> lemme try thanks somsip
<e_t_> sorry
<Psil0Cybin> Whats up
<Psil0Cybin> my ladies
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<Psil0Cybin> Anyone know what we are doing tonight?
<wilee-nilee> ignoring you
<Psil0Cybin> wrong
<Psil0Cybin> trying to take over the world, Will|
<Psil0Cybin> wilee-nilee,
<Psil0Cybin> sorry Will|
<hyprvx> man I missed the ban hammer striking
<hyprvx> anyways, I'm trying to boot to a new Ubuntu install and my BIOS is telling me No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<dsadel> did the forum get hacked
<kow_> dsadel, yes
<Psil0Cybin> dsadel, yup
<Psil0Cybin> database leakage :p
<dsadel> FUCK
<Psil0Cybin> shits dropping like its hot
<Psil0Cybin> thank god i used a shittay password i could care less about
<leotemp> okay, sorry guys, i tried ask ubuntu but im just too noob to figure this out, i need to install network drivers for my atheros network wifi device
<hyprvx> dsadel, Psil0Cybin: please watch your languages, this is a PG-rated channel
<Psil0Cybin> sorry Hyperbyte
<Psil0Cybin> hyprvx, keep forgetting
<dsadel> in context the use of a swaer word is fine in my opinion
<hyprvx> anyways, can someone help? I can't boot to the Ubuntu install I just made
<leotemp> hyprvx, how did you install it, a cd, usb key?
<dsadel> does it mean linux server has holes
<hyprvx> leotemp: CD
<leotemp> can you still boot up with the cd?
<hxr> how to i remove about 8 extra out of date kernels from the boot folder, other then manually
<hyprvx> yes, and I've reinstalled 2x
<Psil0Cybin> Anyone know if i installed Ubuntu by making the windows 7 partition smaller, can I completely remove the windows partition
<Psil0Cybin> or is in the Ubuntu partition within the Windows Partition
<MrBarry> Hello, all. Does anyone have any experience with IOGear print servers under 12.04?
<leotemp> do you know if you have an uefi hard drive?
<dsadel> you can remove the windows partition
<Psil0Cybin> I installed Ubuntu after I installed windows and I want to get rid of windows and just keep ubuntu thus making ubuntu 250 gbs instead of 48
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 250 could not be found
<hyprvx> no idea leotemp
<Psil0Cybin> dsadel, can I
<MrBarry> PsilOCybin, by default Ubuntu doesn't do anything in the Windows partition.
<dsadel> yes
<Psil0Cybin> How would i ago about removing the windows 7 partition
<hyprvx> if it helps at all, then it's a CR-48 with the InsydeH2O BIOS
<dsadel> unless you wish to duel boot
<Psil0Cybin> and enlarging ubuntu without causing corruption
<Psil0Cybin> no
<Psil0Cybin> i want windows 7 gone
<Psil0Cybin> from my machine
<Psil0Cybin> i never use it
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> could I use gparted
<Psil0Cybin> to remove windows 7 partition and then enlarge ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> i guess id have to use a bootable disk? again
<MrBarry> PsilOCybin, I downloaded the System Rescue disc, which has gparted on it. You can use that. Download the iso of the CD, burn it to a CD, boot from that CD, and you'll be able to adjust your partitions.
<hyprvx> Psil0Cybin, suggestion: Back up everything from Ubuntu, do a clean install erasing the hard drive
<leotemp> hyprvx, okay, well try this, it worked for me, boot to your cd, click the start button and run boot repair, try the standard option, if it doesnt work, try the advanced and use the uefi options
<dsadel> you were probably better off formating your entire HD if you only wish to run ubuntu
<hxr> Psil0Cybin⚡ do you have grub installed as your main bootloader
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<Psil0Cybin> hxr
<dsadel> yes, as hyprvx said
<Psil0Cybin> im just too lazy to do a fresh install
<Psil0Cybin> yea so maybe ill just wait and do a clean install soon
<Psil0Cybin> in a bit
<leotemp> anyone feel up to talking me through installing the driver for my wifi card?
<bas996> Anyone have any luck with D'Link DWA-121 usb wifi adapter?
<hyprvx> leotemp: booting into the CD now. Here's how I partitioned it: sda1 is ext4, main install partition. sda2 is EFI boot, for GRUB or whatever. sda3 is swap space
<hxr> then you can remove the windows partition completly
<hxr> Psil0Cybin⚡ ^
<leotemp> just run boot repair
<hyprvx> alrighty then
<hxr> use live cd to expand the linux partition to max drive
<leotemp> sorry
<hxr> via gparted
<hxr> use live cd to expand the linux partition to max drive via gparted Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> guys
<Psil0Cybin> okay thanks
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<Psil0Cybin> another question
<hxr> other wise you would have 2 partitions
<hxr> its funny helping here when I myself only use ubuntu server and archlinux
<hxr> lol
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys another question i used rkhunter to check my computer and i got this as a warning
<Psil0Cybin> [23:04:32]   Checking for passwd file changes                [ Warning ]
<Psil0Cybin> [23:04:32] Warning: User 'guest-F8Dv96' has been added to the passwd file.
<Psil0Cybin> how do i find out what that account is ? and how can i disable it?
<Psil0Cybin> is it the guest? on my laptop
<hxr> Odd.
<Psil0Cybin> when i go to user accounts i dont see it
<hyprvx> leotemp: is boot repair already installed? if not, where do I find it?
<MrBarry> I've installed a new IOGear GPSU21 print server on my network to replace an old WinXP box that I was using as a print and file server. Now when I try to print through it from my 12.04 laptop, I get a "Processing - Error writing spool: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT" printer state. The laptop is dual-boot to Win7, and the Win7 half of it prints through this IOGear server just fine. Any ideas?
<hxr> Psil0Cybin⚡ check your pwd file see if its listed in there
<k0d3g3ar> hello world
<Psil0Cybin> where is the pwd file?
<Psil0Cybin> i found it in groups
<hxr> /etc i believe
<Psil0Cybin> guest-F8Dv96:x:118:129:Guest,,,:/tmp/guest-F8Dv96:/bin/bash
<Psil0Cybin> hxr,
<Psil0Cybin> can i remove it from groups?
<Psil0Cybin> do you think
<hyprvx> I think Boot Repair has fixed my problem...
<hyprvx> Yes it has! I should make a USB stick with useful repair tools, with Boot Repair included (since it seems to fix every problem I've had)
<Psil0cybin> hxr,
<Psil0cybin> sorry should i remove the group
<Psil0cybin> how do i remove that account?
<hxr> /etc i believe
<Psil0cybin> i was in /etc
<hxr> yes, you can remove it that way to
<Psil0cybin> okay cool thanks
<hxr> adduser or deluser, I am not sure, what one it is
<Psil0cybin> okay second guys brb
<yashwant> any body know how to format read only or crashed pendrive(usb) which is which is detecting in lsusb but it is not detecting by using fdisk -l
<forbin> regarding 13.04.. how can i remove the overview screen while switching workspaces? I don't like the slow animation
<forbin> the thing that pops up in the middle of the screen, showing all your workspaces
<forbin> must stab it gone.
<j4rh3rD> yashwant: try mkfs.vfat
<yashwant> j4rh3rD: any option with  mkfs.vfat.
<j4rh3rD> yashwant: mkfs.vfat  /dev/[your pendrive block address]
<j4rh3rD> yashwant: you want to use sudo for that btw.
<yashwant> <j4rh3rD> : yes I can use, Its my system.
<Psil0Cybin> im back
<Psil0Cybin> hxr, you helped me
<Psil0Cybin> removing the group and account solved everything within rkhunter
<Psil0Cybin> you the man!
<yashwant>  <j4rh3rD>: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc giving No such file or Directory.
<j4rh3rD> yashwant: what's the output of fdisk -l ?
<Ori> Can't get multiple sites working with vagrant don't know what I'm doing wrong http://pastebin.com/tgTg0Fxh . Thanks
<yashwant> <j4rh3rD> :No, but lsusb is giving Brand name and Bus name of pendrive
<genii> Although you could format the entire hd like mkfs.whatever /dev/sdX    without partition number, probably not a great idea since automounter won't know what fs to use to read it
<yashwant> <j4rh3rD>: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0951:1643 Kingston Technology
<j4rh3rD> yashwant: try with the -I flag (That's a capital 'i')
<yashwant> <j4rh3rD>:This is also giving no such file and directory
<HomelessSanta> Could someone direct me to where the HOST file is located on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS?!?
<Ori> try, /etc/hosts
<HomelessSanta> Ori, Is the file hidden by default?
<HomelessSanta> Doesn't seem to exist in there.
<HomelessSanta> Only one folder with an H in /etc.
<genii> Perhaps look for loiwercase H
<HomelessSanta> genii, I forgot to add it is a lowercase h.
<HomelessSanta> Just that folder exist.
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> does anyone know how to install and run virtualbox from /home directory ?
<HomelessSanta> http://imgur.com/5sdZGzj
<Ori> HomelessSanta: it shouldn't be hidden
<Ori> got to your terminal and type ls /etc
<genii> HomelessSanta: The files would be: /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny /etc/hostname /etc/host.conf
<genii> and /etc/hdparm.conf if you have that set, etc etc
<HomelessSanta> genii, Don't know if it made any difference but when I installed Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS an hour ago it used the Quantal Kernel.
<HomelessSanta> But I'll check those directories.
<Nmbr1> BillyZane: what do you mean install/run from /home? just install vbox and then build/import your vm to whatever location you want (e.g. /home)
<HomelessSanta> Cause /etc/hosts doesn't seem to exist.
<genii> If it doesn't exist then you're in a completely different world of trouble
<HomelessSanta> genii, HA it's good now it only popped up when I used Nano. So in turn hosts wasn't a directory but a file.
<HomelessSanta> Cool, cool thankies.
<genii> Hm.
<HomelessSanta> Yeah, listed as a file in /etc
<HomelessSanta> :)
<HomelessSanta> Thanks again though. :)
<antimatroid> h'okay, so I finally installed the new ubuntu that doesn't given me a bar along the bottom with all my open windows. Question: How do I easily access open windows with my mouse? It's currently taking me three clicks to access windows that are hidden which used to take one click!
<antimatroid> at the moment i need to double click the application on the left then find the window I'm looking for and click that, rather inefficient :(
<varunendra> antimatroid, install "compiz-config-settings-manager" and setup hot corners for "Scale" and "Expo" effects. Easiest way to access multiple windows/desktops.
<Seegee> Does anoyone know Joobz? Or someone with a name like that?
<antimatroid> why is the workspace switcher so crap now too
<antimatroid> it used to let me just click the workspace i wanted (not that I ever actually used that, but I preferred the old one)
<varunendra> antimatroid, it's just the way Unity works. The expo effect may help.
<antimatroid> i would have expected clicking on the app to give me a list of open windows
<antimatroid> is there a way to get that?
<Wulframn> antimatroid, to be honest, most of us are focused more on just getting "back" to a point where our desktop just doesn't get in the way of our productivity. A lot of us have given up the desire, for now, for actual function. =P
<varunendra> antimatroid, how is it different than what Unity does?
<antimatroid> say I click pidgin when I'm on chrome, it just brings up the most recent active pidgin screen, I then need to click it again to get my entire desktop used to give me a list
<antimatroid> i'd prefer to just click it once with a nice small list next to the app
<antimatroid> i don't really like all these "fancy" effects things :P
<antimatroid> but yes, the way you put it is perfect, I just want to get to a point where I'm not frustrated trying to do simple things, it kills my productivity
<varunendra> antimatroid, I don't know how to set Unity like that. you may try a different de though. And the expo and scale effects have actually improved the accessibility for me. I use them for their usability, not because they are fancy :)
<antimatroid> i'll have a play and see how I go, cheers :)
<varunendra> antimatroid, with scale effect hot point, you just move your pointer to a corner of your choice and all (or only those on the current workspace) apps get organised on the screen to pick from.
<varunendra> with their icons and names if you wish.
<evan_> how can i ssh to a machine that is idle?  I get a Network timeout error.  The machine is located elsewhere and there was a power outage.  Now it's sleeping and I can't SSH onto it?  i guess I have to go manually reboot it?
<Pendrag0n> So my business partner is AWOL, and I need to attempt to do some of his work for him.  This would include taking a OpenVZ VPS (ubuntu) and cloning it to a KVM VPS (ubuntu) box.  I would like the ownership permissions all to stay the same.  I am thinking maybe I could add his user, my user, the lighttpd user, samba, etc, then maybe change there user id's to match the old box before I rsync things over.  Thoughts?
<genii> evan_:  If you can't ping it odds are you won't be able to ssh in
<standoo> Pendrag0n: AWOL as in never come back?
<Pendrag0n> standoo: As in I think he will be gone for the next week or two
<Pendrag0n> but I need to get this done in the next day or two
<b80905> i wanna find the biggest files on my system; ls -lS `find / 2> /dev/null` | head     results in 'argument list too long'
<Pendrag0n> b8095, try to | more
<Pendrag0n> then just look at the first page of results
<Pendrag0n> if they are in the wrong order, | tac | more
<holstein> Pendrag0n: clonezilla works well
<evan_> genii: I can't ping it.  I can see that it has an IP assigned from the router... I'm 30 miles away from it so I guess it's powered on.. Same thing happened last week and I had to go reboot it manually but it was on.
<Pendrag0n> holstein: I'd like to try to keep an eye on each and everything copied, would like to have my hands in it, what can go wrong with changing the userid's?  and where are some of the places I would need to fix if I do this?
<genii> evan_: Looks like manual reboot time then
<evan_> genii: ughh
<holstein> Pendrag0n: if you clone it, no where
<Nmbr1> evan_: perhaps you have ping blocked by the router?
<Nmbr1> evan_: what about trying a traceroute?
<evan_> Nmbr1: i havejn'
<Pendrag0n> holstein: I may be forced to go that route, but for now, I'd like to copy things manually.  I know i said clone, but it was the fastest way to articulate my situation, I don't LITERALLY want to clone everything, just 75%.  And I need to pick and choose things very carefully.
<antimatroid> i can't seem to get my changes to compiz to take effect :s even the click to show desktop didn't work after restarting
<Nmbr1> evan_: if it isn't blocked and it isn't responding then what genii said... time to reboot
<holstein> Pendrag0n: grsync is a nice GUI front end to rsync
<Pendrag0n> holstein: that is why i am asking about adding the users first, and changing user id's, so that the permissions work correctly
<Pendrag0n> we have no gui, I am and this is an all putty deal. (bash)
<holstein> Pendrag0n: i would clone, and edit data as needed
<holstein> Pendrag0n: sure.. the just copy what you want.. im not clear on what you are asking
<Pendrag0n> I know, ubuntu, but the first thing we did was remove the gui
<holstein> Pendrag0n: you'll grab whatever user data you want.. and fix permissions as needed
<evan_> If I set it to never sleep and turn off screensaver then will this not happen again?
<holstein> Pendrag0n: as i said, grsync is a GUI front end to rsync, which is what you might want to use to copy the data.. rsync
<Pendrag0n> I am just asking, if I add users manually, and go edit /etc/group to alter their group/user id's, what else do I have to change, and what can go wrong?
<Pendrag0n> Oh I probably will use rsync
<antimatroid> oh god, can i make alt tab go between open windows rather than apps too?
<Pendrag0n> I just want to make sure the right users own the files once rsynced
<holstein> Pendrag0n: you will check that manually
<holstein> !chown | Pendrag0n
<ubottu> Pendrag0n: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Pendrag0n> of course
<Pendrag0n> I know that.
<Pendrag0n> I am wondering like, let's say my user id on the old box is 17, but on the new box it's 19
<holstein> Pendrag0n: then, that is the answer.. you will make sure the user permissions are correct manually
<Pendrag0n> if I edit the file, and change my answer to 17, can that break too much?
<Pendrag0n> I meant my id, not my answer, sorry, brain fart
<holstein> Pendrag0n: it might break permissions that you are expecting, when can be "fixed" with the link above
<Pendrag0n> true, I know chown inside and out, I just didn't know if it was considered, like an extream "no-no" to alter a user ID manually.
<Nmbr1> Pendrag0n: that wouldn't break things so much as you could end up with mismatched permissions. If you are going to manually reassign  ids I would make sure your lowest new id is higher than the highest old id.
<Pendrag0n> Makes sense Nmbr1
<antimatroid> found an alt tab solution :)
<evan_> Nmbr1: trace route says destination host unreachable... maybe it isn't powered on after all.. i hope it didn't die.. lol should've gone into the office today
<Nmbr1> evan_: it doesn't sound like it is on... if this is a recurring problem it might be time for a new router
<jiltdil> Is there any channel available for websphere?
<Nmbr1> jiltdil: ##webshpere
<jiltdil> Nmbr1, Oh! no one is there
<evan_> Nmbr1: it's a managed cisco router at my office and I have a dedicated mining rig going 24x7, something is happening on Friday early morning to make this happen.  Maybe the router is rebooting or kicking me off for being on for a week?  Not sure.. I'm not the IT guy there I Just use the equipment hehe
<Name141> What's the change to Mir going to mean for the user ?
<Equinox3> awesomeness
<Nmbr1> evan_: could be a dhcp lease problem. maybe your lease is expiring and the ip is being reassigned to a different device
<Equinox3> afaik xorg breaks stuff all the time
<Nmbr1> evan_: might be worth asking in ##networking
<evan_> Nmbr1: that was my thought, I checked that and it's been keeping the same IP.  I went ahead and reserved it so that shouldn't change.. I think there's something cycling the power every week or kicking off all connections, who knows.
<evan_> Nmbr1: just means I need to go in to the office on Saturday morning until I figure it out :)
<evan_> little gremlins coming out of the drop ceilings and pulling cables out and stuff
<bentinata> why I can't copy youtube video?
<jiltdil> bentinata, Be specific, provide full info
<bentinata> well, before this, I use pgrep
<bentinata> and go to /proc/xxxx/fd and easily copying the video
<jiltdil> IBM AIX channel please
<holstein> jiltdil: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<jiltdil> holstein, Thanks
<iceroot> what permissions does ~/.ssh/known_hosts have by default? 644?
<bentinata> Idk, maybe yes, if there's no executable there
<paul_> Hey guys; which channel would i talk to about my problem running a game in wine?
<paul_> don't want to be off-topic if this isn't a good place for it
<holstein> paul_: try the wine channel
<iceroot> paul_: #winehq
<iceroot> !appdb | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<paul_> thanks guys, appreciate it
<joubin> Has anyone here attempted to shrink the size of a ubuntu 12.04 server vm?
<iceroot> !anyone | joubin
<ubottu> joubin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<joubin> How do you shrink Ubuntu 12.04 server image so it is less than 1 GB
<holstein> joubin: you can shrink or grow partitions
<Alegreya> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<Alegreya> *ALERT*
<holstein> joubin: the install image is less than a gigabyte
<iceroot> !gparted | joubin
<ubottu> joubin: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<iceroot> joubin: if you are talking about the installed system
<joubin> iceroot: no. I dont mean the size of the drives.
<iceroot> joubin: the iso is already smaller then 1 gb
<joubin> Im talking about the amount of space it takes to have the base system
<joubin> Installed it is not.
<joubin> http://puu.sh/3HUkd.png
<iceroot> joubin: so your real question is "is it possible to have a running ubuntu system which needs less then 1gb space"
<joubin> fresh install
<joubin> yes
<iceroot> joubin: i am not sure if that is possible, maybe you should have a look at the minimal.iso and only select things you really need
<iceroot> !minimal | joubin
<ubottu> joubin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joubin> iceroot: Didnt know that existed.
<aeon-ltd> joubin: i'm pretty sure you can't get smaller than server + no install options for ubuntu anyway
<joubin> Perfect
<joubin> cheers
<joubin> Ill try it
<joubin> Because debian server fresh install is about 800 mb
<Psil0cybin> Hey guys can someone help me figure out whoy sometimes randomly i boot into console instead of the GUI
<Psil0cybin> when i turn on my computer
<iceroot> joubin: my debian is even smaller then 500mb by default (expert install and remove what you not need)
<Psil0cybin> it only happends randomly and usually works and goes into the GUI but sometimes it boots into a text terminal....and all i can do is restart to get it to work
<Psil0cybin> I went to additional drivers, and had two drivers selected so i only selected the onld one thinking the new driver is causing errors, and still nothing
<joubin> Psil0cybin: What version are you running?
<Psil0cybin> 12.04
<joubin> Is this a vm or a real machine?
<Psil0cybin> real machine
<Psil0cybin> it only randomly started happening since i updated
<Psil0cybin> but i thought it was because my driver got updated so i unselected the new update and still it happends randomly
<Psil0cybin> like here and there
<joubin> hmm. Makes me think its driver
<Psil0cybin> ill turn on my laptop and get the console
<joubin> purge the driver
<joubin> and reinstall it
<Psil0cybin> but im using the old driver
<Psil0cybin> that used to work
<Psil0cybin> if it was the driver woudnt it happen every time
<joubin> Is it possible that something got mis configured after the update?
<Psil0cybin> how come sometimes it works?
<Psil0cybin> I am not sure that is a good question joubin
<holstein> Psil0cybin: if you think the driver is the issue, you could try using the vesa driver, and see if you still have the issue
<joubin> Psil0cybin: Fail question.
<joubin> fair*
<joubin> Psil0cybin: I would recommend to look at dmesg next time it doesnt boot into the system
<joubin> I mean the gui
<Psil0cybin> all it does
<Psil0cybin> is show me my login
<Psil0cybin> so id login and do what?
<Psil0cybin> where can i find the dmesg
<joubin> run the command "dmesg "
<Psil0cybin> oh
<joubin> !dmesg | Psil0cybin
<ubottu> Psil0cybin: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Psil0cybin> perfect
<holstein> !enter > Psil0cybin
<ubottu> Psil0cybin, please see my private message
<joubin> lol holstein
<joubin> Psil0cybin: so in the log, you will see a bunch of stuff
<joubin> Psil0cybin: look for anything to do with unity, gnome, x11
<Psil0cybin> Okay
<joubin> you might want to run, 'dmesg | less' and go through it
<Psil0cybin> If i got into the GUI and did it now, would it still work or only when it fails a boot?
<joubin> You might have warnings in there even if it boots normally which might help you.
<joubin> But you will for sure see something that will help if it fails
<Psil0cybin> okay thank you so much
<joubin> No worries.
<Psil0cybin> ill wait until it fails again lol its so random, blows my mind...if it actually is the driver id be so confused why it works on and off
<joubin> Let me know how it goes
<Psil0cybin> forsure :) thanks again that helped me alot
<dfsld> how
<holstein> Psil0cybin: it would work on an off becuase of random crashes
<joubin> Psil0cybin: holstein is right. Drivers can randomly crash due to poor configuration. I've had a random audio driver that im too lazy to fix :D
 * joubin netflix, thank you for subtitles. 
<vader> Any cli masters here want to chime in on the vlc command to play a video on the framebuffer? The best I get is sound & caca vid :/
<Psil0cybin> Okay thanks holstein and joubin that makes alot of sense now i get it.
<konner> So after long periods of time, everything kinda just freezes, it seems responsive. I'm able to pause and play songs but nothing lets me do anything. I can't change windows, I can't click anything, i'm forced to reboot to get it working again
<konner> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<holstein> konner: i would try booting an older kernel, if you just did an upgrade.. if not, look for and apply all upgrades
<konner> I actually just did a clean install and did apt-get upgrade
<holstein> konner: so, you should have an older kernel in the list, then
<konner> I'll reboot and check
<konner> brb
<joubin> holstein: How did you undrestand konner. "I'm able to pause and play songs but nothing lets me do anything."
<joubin> lol. Its getting late for me cuz I didnt even know what that was asking
<konner> hopefully this fixes it.
<konner> I've tried and tried to make Linux my main OS, since some of the games I play do work on here through wine, but I always run into instabilites.
<Guest90211> what does "Could not demultiplex stream" mean and how can i fix it? Thank you
<joubin> Guest90211: also known as crash What were you doing when you got that error
<Guest90211> trying to play a movie on the factory ubuntu movie player
<psilo> that's not necessarily a "crash" at all
<psilo> Guest90211: I get random demuxing errors/warnings in mplayer output all the time during playback.  Is it actually affecting the playback?
<joubin> no Guest90211 nicks was crash. I was saying Guest90211 also known as crash. Not sure why he changed nicks
<konner> Do have a quick question. How is Kubuntu now a days? Back when I used it a few years ago it was crap.
<psilo> joubin: ahhh
<Guest90211> first time using xchat, still getting used to it
<holstein> konner: in the future, consider doing the same as you do for windows.. purchase from a reseller, such as system76. with support, and hardware designe for linux support
<joubin> konner: I still hate it
<konner> I built my PC.
<konner> I refuse OEMs
<holstein> konner: kubuntu can be ran from a live CD..
<joubin> konner: I dont like KDE but thats a preference thing.
<holstein> konner: you can still visit the OEM's, and see what hardware they use.. an email to system76 would tell you what hardware they use
<konner> true..
<konner> I do really like how unity changes color to my wallpaper now, I haven't used 13.04 before.
<joubin> Yeah, but do you all think its a hardware issue. Ubuntu has been REALLY good at hw compatibility in my experiance. Specially with main stream brands
<konner> Well I do know I always have issues with my Radeon HD 7870.
<konner> Poor OpenGL performance in everything
<konner> Even with the proprietary drivers
<mon2908> radeon or fglrx?
<joubin> Yeah. Ive never owned graphic cards before. So I wouldnt know about gpu compatibility
<konner> fglrx.
<mon2908> I know why I have nvidia
<holstein> konner: if you want a stable system, you should try and get some intel hardware that is really well supported, and just use it, and enjoy a stable linux environment for a bit..
<konner> Yeah, my next PC is gonna be intel. I regret AMD
<joubin> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<joubin> found that here
<joubin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/283415/ubuntu-12-04-2-lts-boots-to-command-line-of-some-kind
<joubin> may be related
<joubin> reinstall after of course
<konner> everyone thinks I'm weird for building a gaming PC and wanting to run linux. LOL
<joubin> All of my friends do that. They just dual boot to windows for games and back to linux for development
<konner> I was gonna but eh. I have a 120GB SSD and a 1TB HDD for data, I just dont like switching. I prefer one OS
<joubin> 120. Thats random :D
<konner> ikr haha. Samsung 840 series
<Nmbr1> konner: if you don't want to switch, have you considered running ubuntu in vbox on a windows host?
<mumpitzel> konner: if you insist on linux for gaming, your game selection will be quite limited
<konner> I find virtualbox performance sluggish
<konner> I always prefer native hardware
<mumpitzel> konner: what cpu and mainboard do you have?
<Nmbr1> meh just depends on how good your hardware is
<konner> AMD FX-8350 and an Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
<Nmbr1> i've done both can't say i have a preference
<joubin> yeah. I find vms really fast so long as you have an ssd
<mumpitzel> then you can use PCI passthrough. no need for crutches like desktop virtualization. you can use kvm, esxi or others
<konner> I have 8GB DDR-2133 but the ram runs at 1600Mhz for some reason
<vader> Any cli users here want to chime in on the vlc command to play a video on the framebuffer? The best I get is sound & caca vid :/
<joubin> konner: My main machine is a macbook air and I run 2-3 Ubuntu vms for development. Never thought they were slow and my cpu is way slower than yours
<konner> DDR3-2133 I mean.
<konner> Idk maybe I'm just dumb with virtual machines.
<joubin> vader: I looked at it. No idea. Sorry
<joubin> konner: No, youre right that they are slower. Thats been my experience with non ssd machines. I also run them headless and ssh into them
<konner> I installed Ubuntu for development. a friend and I are porting Android 4.3 from the Xperia Z to the Galaxy S III i747
<holy_rain> Hey, anyone knows why this error message comes every time I boot up?
<holy_rain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896306/
<holy_rain> Why does the OS fail to enumerate USB devices?
<holy_rain> As far as I know, all my USB ports are wroking fine.
<vader> joubin: Thanks for the effort. Its driving me nuts. Man pages, web, IRC... all to no avail.
<joubin> holy_rain: doesnt sounds like the ports are the issue. Sounds like whats connected to it
<joubin> vader: I dont know much about video stuff. But do you mind me asking why you want to do this
<joubin> this specific way tahat is
<holy_rain> joubin: Eventhough I've connected anything to the USB port, still hows this error
<holy_rain> joubin: *connected nothing
<vader> joubin: stream videos/music
<joubin> holy_rain: what does lsusb give you
<joubin> !lsusb | vader
<joubin> vader: to what though. Why the buffer>
<vader> joubin: mostly for YouTube. Mplayer fails at that and the scripts I've tried for downloading from YouTube are hit and miss. I figured I'd give vlc a go.
<holy_rain> joubin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896333/
<joubin> holy_rain: and whats plugged in right now
<vader> joubin: I'm loving the cli. I don't use X.
<holy_rain> joubin, A usb mouse.
 * joubin dont know why but that made me lol
<joubin> and you get the error on boot
<joubin> everytime
<joubin> without fail
<holy_rain> Yea.
<joubin> has it always done this or did it start at some point
<holy_rain> There are some strange things happening with my computer, one among them is this.
<holy_rain> Its been like this for quite a while
<holy_rain> I mean, for 2-3 weeks or so.
<holstein> holy_rain: i would look at the hardware. you say "as far as i know, the hardware is fine".. how?
<holstein> holy_rain: that could be a failing motherboard
<holy_rain> Because every device connected to the USB ports works fine.
<holstein> holy_rain: whats the issue then?
<holy_rain> I just want to know why I'm getting this error.
<holy_rain> There must obviously be something wrong.
<joubin> sudo lspci
<holstein> holy_rain: i see messages..
<holstein> holy_rain: if it eventually comes up and works, i wouldnt worry about it
<joubin> !lspci | holy_rain
<holy_rain> joubin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896344/
<drjeats> hey thar ubunters! if my liveCD boot process stalls at "* Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices     [ OK ]", what should I start looking at to make it not stall?
<drjeats> bg info: macbook pro3-1, ubuntu13.04, had to enable nomodeset in the grub commands
<joubin> holy_rain: I have no idea. Everything looks normal and you say every USB port works
<holy_rain> joubin, Yea, that's what puzzles me. I'd say a couple of things also.
<holy_rain> joubin, My touchpad stopped working. Now it kind of acts strange.
<holy_rain> joubin, If I enable it, it would do an 'autoclick'.
<joubin> Hmm is the mouse you have bluetooth
<joubin> the one you said is using one of your usb ports
<holy_rain> joubin, means, if I put the mouse pointer on top of a folder and enable the touch pad, an infinite number of folders would open, I think you got what I meant to say.
<holy_rain> joubin, No, it is a USB mouse.
<holy_rain> joubin, And from last week, the 'tab' key is also behaving in a simiar fashion. It wouldn't work always, but when it works, If I'm typing something, I'll have a bad time taming it. :(
<joubin> I think your system is trying to activate a bluetooth device that it cant find or has the wrong driver for. I would search around and see if you can get a list of drivers installed and correlate them with your hardware. See whats missing.
<joubin> I take that back holstein was right. Bad mb.
<joubin> :D
<holy_rain> :(
<holy_rain> joubin, and one more thing, now the system boots up with a loud scream.
<holy_rain> joubin, So your final verdict-bad mother board? :'(
<joubin> yeah. Also, next time, I would lead with that
<joubin> :/
<joubin> sorry mate.
<holy_rain> joubin, its fine, nothing is going right for me these days.
<Psil0cybin> holstein, joubin
<joubin> Psil0cybin: yo
<holy_rain> My pen drive crashed, my phone is about to die, now my laptop
<Psil0cybin> it happend again and i did dmesg ill put it on pastebin
<Psil0cybin> can you help me read it
<joubin> Psil0cybin: sure
<holy_rain> And I got dengue fever, on top of that.
<Psil0cybin> thank you joubin one second
<holy_rain> Fine, thanks for the efforts.
<Psil0cybin> http://pastebin.com/MpGYpq9S
<Psil0cybin> joubin,
<joubin> k. Looking
<Psil0cybin> thank you
<Psil0cybin> i looked too but im still new to linux so i dont know what exactly to look for.
<Psil0cybin> could it be this? [   30.648216] init: lightdm main process (1073) terminated with status 1
<Psil0cybin> but i dont understand why its being terminated.
<joubin> Okay
<joubin> Yeah. I dont think anyone reads one of these and knows whats happening
<joubin> so this is what I did.
<joubin> line 874 looks intresting.
<joubin> something terminating with status 1
<joubin> 1 = fail
<joubin> usually
<Onixs> hey, just a quick Q… should swap must be in the beginning or end
<joubin> googled the line
<joubin> got this
<joubin> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:R8hqNnk6z9sJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1343012.html+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<joubin> ubuntu forums seems to be down
<joubin> so Im looking at cached stuff
<joubin> Looks like something with your kde, gnome, or unity
<reisio> Onixs: doesn't matter
<joubin> consider reinstalling
<joubin> not the system
<joubin> but the UI
<reisio> joubin: you talking to someone?
<joubin> reisio: yeah. to Psil0cybin
<joubin> Psil0cybin: look above. :D
<reisio> one tripped out mushy room
<Psil0cybin> joubin, god damnit it worked perfectly fine until i updated
<Psil0cybin> i use Xfce
<Psil0cybin> i dont want to have to reconfigure it all >.<
<Psil0cybin> is there any other way
<joubin> Psil0cybin: Well, you might wanna hangout around this room until someone else has an idea. Im not a 100% sure thats why. Just a guess.
<joubin> I would say you have something misconfigured
<joubin> not sure what
<Psil0cybin> hmmmm god darn >.< updates
<joubin> Psil0cybin: I know it sounds harsh. But when I was new to Linux, I was reinstalling and reconfiguring once a week.
<Psil0cybin> took our jerrrbs
<Psil0cybin> really eh joubin
<joubin> Only way to learn.
<Psil0cybin> Yea i guess I just didnt think that a simple update could do such crazy things
<Psil0cybin> I thought id have to mess around a file personally to cause this
<Psil0cybin> with a file*
<joubin> Well, it depends what youre doing.
<joubin> as far as I know Xfce is not something that ships with ubuntu
<joubin> so, you would have had to configure it
<joubin> right?
<joubin> uninstall unity and install xfce? Psil0cybin
<reeed> Xubuntu = Xfce + Ubuntu
<joubin> Psil0cybin: which update broke it
<joubin> were you on 12.04 and went to 13
<Psil0cybin> 3.2.0-49
<Psil0cybin> no
<Psil0cybin> im still on 12.04
<FloodBot1> Psil0cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0cybin> it was a kernal update
<Psil0cybin> i went from 3.2.0-48 to 3.2.0-49
<Psil0cybin> do you still think it could be a driver
<Psil0cybin> or would it have specified?
<wilee-nilee> joubin, for what its worth unity is a plugin in compiz on top of gnome 3 you can't just remove it.
<joubin> Psil0cybin: might be worth looking into: http://www.linuxine.com/story/cannot-get-gui-320-49-generic-pae-worked-fine-320-48-generic-pae
<Psil0cybin> I posted that joubin
<Psil0cybin> aha
<joubin> lol
<Psil0cybin> :) before the forums got taken down no one could help me :(
<joubin> thats funny
<Psil0cybin> yea i was like
<Psil0cybin> hmmmm this guy has the same exact problem
<Psil0cybin> wait
<Psil0cybin> those are my words and my typos lmao
<FloodBot1> Psil0cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * joubin going to put in <enter> to show a return so I dont get yelled at by FloodBot1
<joubin> so this one time at band camp <enter> I was going to do ... <enter> and I thought to <enter>
<joubin> better FloodBot1?
<Psil0cybin> ahaha i have such problems, i am <enter> trigger <enter> happy
<joubin> Psil0cybin: I think it makes for an easier read. <enter> but I also understand that IRC cant have bunch of enter happy people. <enter> Otherwise, itll be a mad house
<Psil0cybin> joubin, are there any other logs that could be helpful to me? to Diagnose this problem?
<joubin> Psil0cybin: I would look in /var/log and look for anything related to your gui
<lorddelta> Anyone know if its safe to install vlc 2.0.7 on ubuntu 12.0.4?
<lorddelta> mine seems to be stuck at 2.0.5
<wilee-nilee> yes
<lorddelta> wilee-nilee: ok
<joubin> Wow. Thats trust right there
<al_nz1> So I setup a nat rule for SNAT on my linux machine (192.168.15.200) and made the rule --to-source 192.168.15.201 but from my windows machine I can still ping 192.168.15.200 ? and wireshark on the windows machine still shows a mixture of packets (broadcast and ping) coming from .201 ?
<Ari-Yang> lorddelta, I recommend mplayer or mpv (new fork of mplayer/mplayer2)
<lorddelta> joubin: I trust vlc, I don't know who wilee-nilee is but I choose to trust in people
<joubin> specially to someone named wilee-nilee. No offense wilee-nilee
<lorddelta> As misplaced as I know that trust is often is ;)
<joubin> lol
<joubin> I dont disagree. I was just having fun
<lorddelta> Ari-Yang; please don't tell people that, I like vlc for a number of reasons, I was never able to get used to mplayer.
<wilee-nilee> lorddelta, Dude I have been on this channel for years with 1000's of posts and about 15,000 at the uf
<lorddelta> wilee-nilee: just explaining to joubin
<Ari-Yang> lorddelta, sorry, I say it how it is :B VLC is still bad, though it has gotten better....I think
<joubin> wilee-nilee: I'm sorry. I was just having fun with you nick. Usually implies lack of trust or flakey
<wilee-nilee> lorddelta, I have them ignored they are well lets say special. ;)
<innocent> Can someone explain to my my screen is off center, after installing xubuntu on my laptop?
<cfhowlett> innocent, probably need to adjust your display resolution
<mumpitzel> innocent: is it an old laptop?
<Psil0Cybin> hmmm im so confused
<Psil0Cybin> why this is happening i cant find any logs that can help me out, i am actually so confused its retarded :P
<joubin> I would just live with it for a few days until people read your post.
<Nimble> Psil0Cybin, you have an askubuntu entry for it?
<Psil0Cybin> No would that be my best bet Nimble
<Nimble> if no one here knows, it couldn't hurt
<joubin> Nimble: is this your post http://askubuntu.com/questions/137875/tell-a-process-pid-by-its-window/138010#138010
<joubin> Nimble: Helped me out
<Nimble> yes
<joubin> Cheers then
<Nimble> np
<kelly1> hello guys , i use pidgin to log in my hotmail account , friend of mine tried to sendto me picture , he said i send the pic many times but here in pidgin doed not show me any picture recive to me ? any idea
<Nimble> funny, I needed to know that because I have a faulty wifi card and nm-applet spawned 500 windows asking me for my wifi password
<Nimble> and I totally forgot it
<lorddelta> Ari-Yang: sorry I don't mean to put down mplayer, maybe its great but I perfer vlc
<Psil0Cybin> Okay guys i guess im going to go fiddle around tomorrow
<Psil0Cybin> no point messing around now before i have to go to bed :P maybe tomorrow will be another day. Thanks everyone joubin, Nimble
<Psil0Cybin> you guys are the tits.
<Nimble> np
<Nimble> good luck with your problem
<Nimble> I've still got two hanging out unanwsered :)
<Nimble> but we're in this together, eh
<vader> Any cli users here want to chime in on the vlc command to play a video on the framebuffer? The best I get is sound & caca vid :/
<Psil0Cybin> Thank you Nimble. yup :) Id rather take Ubuntu problems anyday then bill gates telling me how to run my computer and what i can and cannot do :)
<hemangpatel> Hi
<hemangpatel> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/countdown-appears-on-ubuntu-website  where ? it's gone ?
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, gone.  no further info.
<reisio> #ubuntu-touch or something
<hemangpatel> ok
<delinquentme> for images to be browseable in nautilus ... does nautilus need to be part of some group?
<delinquentme> or those images .. part of a group?
<cfhowlett> delinquentme, not that I know of ...
<delinquentme> cfhowlett, so I removed the 777 permission off a bunch of images which came from my phone
<delinquentme> and now they're not veiwable through nautilus
<mathfreak> delinquentme: 777 stands for read, write, and execute for all users. Removing those permissions means that no one can read those images (including nautilus)
<delinquentme> I gave it 0644
<delinquentme> this works fine for text files
<cfhowlett> delinquentme, err.  try an alternate file browser to test your theory.  Or, are those files viewable outside of nautilus ... say with shotwell or something.
<delinquentme> why not images?
<delinquentme> yeah I can see them through bash
<delinquentme> just not nautilus
<cfhowlett> delinquentme, so then it can't be a permission issue would be my *guess* ...
<stone_cold> I just downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit.. but the filename is ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso ... Does it support Intel chips
<cfhowlett> stone_cold, yes it does support 64 bit
<hemangpatel> may be : http://theboblego.imgur.com/all/
<mathfreak> delinquentme: Have you tried reloading the directory in nautilus?
<hemangpatel> or http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_1644.jpg
<drjeats> is seeing text appearing saying "* Starting LightDM Display Manager" with more following, eventually getting to "*Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices" normal on boot? (liveCD)
<delinquentme> mathfreak, I have =/
<cfhowlett> !touch|hemangpatel,
<ubottu> hemangpatel,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> !64bit | stone_cold
<ubottu> stone_cold: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<stone_cold> lotuspsychje: thanks... I was just confused when the filename as AMD...
<mathfreak> delinquentme: Only thing I can think of now is clearing the .thumbnails folder in your home directory to force nautilus to create new thumbnails for those images.
<cfhowlett> mathfreak, good one.  I didn't think of that.
<cfhowlett> stone_cold, you and most of us.  not to worry.
<delinquentme> mathfreak, so I just opened it with $gksudo nautilus
<delinquentme> and they're all there
<cfhowlett> !cookie|mathfreak,
<ubottu> mathfreak,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you can also eat a cookie yourself :p
<delinquentme> haha well that doesnt fix the issue
<mathfreak> delinquentme: You mean the thumbnails for the images are there, right?
<delinquentme> correct
<syn-ack> Good evening.
<delinquentme> and I can open / view them as I can normally
<cfhowlett> syn-ack, greetings
<redintellect> hi
<delinquentme> I am seeing this (totem-video-thumbnailer:3185): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_date_new_dmy: assertion `g_date_valid_dmy (day, m, y)' failed
<delinquentme> in the output from the bash which activated gksudo nautilus
<redintellect> I have serious problems installing another linux alongside my ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: i get warnings like that on sux aswell, i wouldnt care too much
<cfhowlett> delinquentme, wonder if this could be a naming issue on those imported files .. perhaps a leading non-readable character?
<redintellect> I mean is the installation on default (take all the hard disk) an encrypted installation or something?
<delinquentme> cfhowlett, but then it would be an issue across all instances of nautilus then no?
<delinquentme> If I can see the images w the sudo version of nautilus ... then Im thinking its some kind of weird permission issue
 * cfhowlett ... is currently in deep ponder mode ...
<mathfreak> delinquentme: Hmm... looks like root gets its own .thumbnails directory when you run nautilus with superuser privileges. Perhaps nautilus generated new thumbnails when you visited that directory for the first time as root?
<cfhowlett> delinquentme, leave gksudo and test if they show up in your normal nautilus
<delinquentme> so ~/.thumbnails regenerates if I delete it?
<delinquentme> cfhowlett, they currently dont
<lotuspsychje> !info sux | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<stone_cold> cfhowlett: roger that bro
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: try the same sux user nautilus
<mathfreak> delinquentme: Yes. .thumbnails will regenerate
<delinquentme> lotuspsychje, sorry I dont understand
<delinquentme> download this util ?  $ sudo sux xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
<delinquentme> shit. I dont think I meant to do that?
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: i just seen those warnings like you got
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: sux username totem (example)
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: would open totem for another user from your current desktop (see if you get same warnings)
<xubuntu_-F_reAk> Can someone help me please
<xubuntu_-F_reAk> Everytime I go to log into xubuntu, i type in my password, then it comes up with a session thing, if I click default then I don't get a taskbar, so I have to restart/log out of it to the select new session so I get a task bar,
<xubuntu_-F_reAk> HELP!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> !patience | xubuntu_-F_reAk
<ubottu> xubuntu_-F_reAk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Shed-34046> Why won't compiz work in xubuntu running with 512mb of ram in virtual box?
<reisio> Shed-34046: did you give it any graphics access?
<Shed-34046> reisio how do i do this?
<reisio> in general acceleration in a virtualized guest is tricky
<cfhowlett> Shed-34046, because it's virtualbox i.e. virtual gpu is my guess
<reisio> Shed-34046: in the settings for the VM
<taek> Shed-34046: In most cases you wont get graphics acceleration in virtualbox
<reisio> I don't know about most cases
<reisio> but you might have to give it what it requires
<Shed-34046> under display?
<taek> Even in windows, you get the same issue
<reisio> and it won't be worth it except to prove you can do it
<reisio> Shed-34046: I forget
<Shed-34046> My graphics card is amd raedion 3200.
<reisio> guest additions plays a role, too
<taek> ^
<Shed-34046> By the looks of it under display it says virtual box only gives it 12mb of video memory
<Shed-34046> And it won't let me change that
<taek> Shed-34046: did you install the linux guest additions?
<Shed-34046> yes
<reisio> your graphics hardware might not have anything to spare
<taek> THen I am affraid your hard ware might not support it. (IE Processor Emulation Mode)
<cfhowlett> Shed-34046, the default video memory is 12.  to change that you'd have to create a new VM and set it
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... i am using ububntu 12.04 here .... and the flash player doesnt seem to accept mouse clicks ... any help ?
<reisio> oh
<reisio> you can't change a lot of settings while the guest is running, too
<Mammutpanzer> Hello great community. I would like to know how to check the integrity of sudo apt-get install, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade. Can anyone help me?
<taek> ^
<reisio> gotta stop it first
<Shed-34046> How much video memory does compiz require?
<lotuspsychje> !aptitude | Mammutpanzer
<ubottu> Mammutpanzer: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<cfhowlett> Mammutpanzer, integrity?  meaning what?  integrity checking is built in to apt ...
<reisio> Shed-34046: more than 0
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/8160493
<lotuspsychje> cobra-the-joker: what you mean by mouse-clicks? can you define your issue specific?
<taek> Shed-34046: Correctly shutdown the Virtual Machine, then attempt to adjust the graphics settings.
<delinquentme> what the helllll
<delinquentme> also this is crazy:
<Shed-34046> taek is 20mb enough for compiz?
<cobra-the-joker> lotuspsychje: i opened this game ... and it wont allow me to click either "allow " or" deny " on the box inside the flash object
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/8160495
<delinquentme> check out the bottom one ... thats what I get when I ls -l /old_phone_pics
<reisio> Shed-34046: either it will be or it won't be
<delinquentme> whaaaaat
<reisio> #vbox would have more details
<taek> Shed-34046: Probably not.
<lotuspsychje> cobra-the-joker: did you try different browsers?
<cobra-the-joker> i only have firefox
<Shed-34046> I googled it said compiz requires 3D Acceleration.. Enabled it in virtual box seeing if compiz work now.
<lotuspsychje> cobra-the-joker: you could try google-chrome, maybe its the game itself thats bad?
<lotuspsychje> cobra-the-joker: other flash working flawless like youtubes?
<Mammutpanzer> cfhowlett: Well if I download and install software via sudo apt-get install I know it downloads the software. However as far as I know there is no control over if the data send is corrupted or not. I know someone could change the software I download and then my computer is compromised. I read at debian about apt-secure and the apt-secure man page but that didn't help me. I would like to know if I can check that the software I do
<cobra-the-joker> lotuspsychje: the problem is that when i have this "allow,deny" dialog ... you cant click on it
<cobra-the-joker> https://apps.facebook.com/jetpackjoyride/?fb_source=bookmark_apps&ref=bookmarks&count=0&fb_bmpos=2_0
<cobra-the-joker> see for yourself
<Mammutpanzer> When I do updates I also want to be sure the files are correct
<Shed-34046> Just got this error in terminal when going to enable compiz
<Shed-34046> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: ccp
<cfhowlett> Mammutpanzer, all software is run through a md5sum hash sum check.  you can manually download and then check each package but apt does that for you...
<cfhowlett> Mammutpanzer, don't know about apt-secure, but it would take a pretty good hack to infect a package and NOT have the hash check detect the change
<lotuspsychje> cobra-the-joker: i never user fb sorry, i would go for another browser to try out
<Mammutpanzer> cfhowlett isn't md5 not save? I read wikipedia and they say it is broken. I would like to use SHA-1 at least better SHA-256 and if I could SHA-512
<Mammutpanzer> *is
<Chinese_GirLz> oh syrian dudes
<Guest17133> ciao
<Guest17133> !list
<ubottu> Guest17133: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest17063
<ubottu> Guest17063: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<delinquentme> does there happen to be a " clone all access permissions of a file " type command?
<delinquentme> Im guessing chmod and chown cover it?
<delinquentme> or are there more?
<antimatroid> has anyone managed to get the weather indicator to work in 12.04?
<reisio> delinquentme: tar
<antimatroid> reviews don't look very promising on that front :(
<reisio> antimatroid: what's it do?
<cfhowlett> Mammutpanzer, over my head.  but exactly how many instances have you heard of infected packages being delivered via the repositories in ubuntu?  Do a  bit of research before you submit to the paranoia?
<Coolmariodude> What does error "compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: ccp" mean?
<reisio> cfhowlett: :p
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/list-of-22-application-indicators-for.html
<reisio> Coolmariodude: means it couldn't load something it calls ccp
<syn-ack> Coolmariodude, just what it says
<wilee-nilee> antimatroid, There is a nice weather extension in the gnome-shell, not sure why that one does not work or another made for unity.
<delinquentme> reisio, are you sure? tar is a zipping util .....
<Coolmariodude> Please forgive me for not knowing much about linux haven't used any linux since ubuntu 10.10
<syn-ack> tar is an archiving utility
<reisio> for tapes!
<syn-ack> zip is just one of the many things it can do
<UnHolyTerror> Coolmariodude, ccp is Compiz Control Program
<syn-ack> reisio, I miss those days. :/
<Coolmariodude> So i have to something like a sudo apt-get install ccp and see if that is a package?
<reisio> doesn't do ZIP, AFAIK
<reisio> syn-ack: they still exist if you're rich enough, apparently
<syn-ack> reisio, it can, just not directly.
<cfhowlett> Coolmariodude, apt-cache policy ccp*  might tell you something
<reisio> syn-ack: ?
<reisio> delinquentme: what're you after exactly?
<Mammutpanzer> cfhowlett there are many reasons I switched from Windows (yes I  have been using Windows for years :( ) to Ubuntu (kUbuntu to be more specific). To name a few open source, free software, security
<syn-ack> reisio, tar will hand it off to gzip to zip a file.
<cfhowlett> Mammutpanzer, OK ... not that I asked :)
<reisio> that's _g_zip, though :p
<delinquentme> reisio, I've got image in a folder which arent showing up in nautilus
<delinquentme> and Ive confirmed they're there with bash ... but I'd like to be able to view them via nautilus
<UnHolyTerror> Coolmariodude, no - I confused it with ccm... sorry!
<reisio> delinquentme: what does 'file path/to/image' say?
<histo> delinquentme: does the directory they are in start with a period?
<delinquentme> reisio, error cant open
<ss_haze> is this true ? http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/07/21/0318243/ubuntuforumsorg-hacked
<delinquentme> histo, nope :D
<reisio> delinquentme: well that's not a good sign
<reisio> ss_haze: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<delinquentme> reisio, ERROR: cannot open `old_phone_pics/IMG955293.png' (Permission denied)
<delinquentme> even though the current user owns that file and that dir
<ss_haze> reisio: damn slashdot
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ss_haze
<ubottu> ss_haze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> delinquentme: ls -al old_phone_pics/IMG*png
<reisio> ss_haze: ?
<delinquentme> reisio, a number of permission denied
<histo> delinquentme: ls -l old_phone_pics
<reisio> delinquentme: okay, must be the dir, then
<reisio> delinquentme: probably you'd want to sudo chown -R youruser:youruser old_phone_pics
<reisio> delinquentme: assuming you don't need to preserve the original permissions
<mathfreak> delinquentme: Hey, I just looked at the pastebin. What you need to do is set the execute bit for old_phone_pics directory
<taek> mathfreak: I don't think so.
<taek> Why would one set execute to a folder.
<delinquentme> mathfreak, thats 0777 right?
<delinquentme> erm no 0644
<mathfreak> delinquentme: Should be 0755
<chunkyhead> UBUNTU HACKED? whhaaaat?
<reisio> taek: mkdir foo && ls -al foo
<lotuspsychje> !ot | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chunkyhead> ok lotuspsychje
<taek> ???
<reisio> chunkyhead: some aspect of the site ubuntuforums.org was hacked
<taek> reisio: that's the execute bit?
<reisio> probably the proprietary forum system
<mathfreak> taek: The read bit lets you read filenames in a directory. write lets you create files. execute lets you cd into directories and other things
<reisio> taek: what is?
<delinquentme> mathfreak, reisio it looks like $ sudo chown -R thrive:thrive old_phone_pics didnt do the trick
<chunkyhead> come to ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> delinquentme: probably what mathfreak said, then
<taek> chmod 755 folder_name
<mathfreak> taek: e.g. if I don't have the execute bit set, you can ls <directory>, but you can't do things like cd <directory>.
<reisio> well, 755 is shorthand
<reisio> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/permissions.html
<PaintBucket> Hello
<reisio> hi PaintBucket
<cfhowlett> PaintBucket, greetings
<PaintBucket> I think I've found the cause of my audio/video skipping.. kind of.
<taek> Never heard of this execute bit as i've never had any issue with cd commands :D
<PaintBucket> It seems that it happens when something's going on in the background.
<delinquentme> mathfreak, +1!!!!!!1
<wasabi> Wow. Samba4 on raring is messe dup.
<reisio> taek: you probably never copied weird files weirdly off a phone, then :p
<PaintBucket> So, I don't think it's directly an issue with audio but maybe with something hanging?
<mathfreak> taek: Yeah, I had to play with the permission bits on directories a few times to understand what did what.
<taek> reisio: a weird way?. in most phones now you just mount the storage device (ie phone)
<mathfreak> delinquentme: Glad to see that. :D
<reisio> taek: probably why you haven't experienced this
<taek> I suppose so. :D but good information to know.
<PaintBucket> How do I check the logs for hangs?
<reisio> PaintBucket: what's the problem?
<delinquentme> MATHFREAK I RUV YEWWWWWWWW
<lotuspsychje> !caps | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PaintBucket> I've got audio/video stutter but, I think it's caused by things happening in the background.
 * mathfreak loves yew trees as well.
<PaintBucket> Like, I notice it when I load something often
<reisio> PaintBucket: audio alone stutters?
<PaintBucket> Yeah, it's mostly audio. Video seems to occasionally too.
<delinquentme> oh :D
<PaintBucket> i'll load something else and look at it.
<reisio> PaintBucket: audio on its own without video?
<PaintBucket> reisio: Yeah, even just audio.
<reisio> mmm, weird
<taek> wrong drivers?
<reisio> PaintBucket: what about just video?
<taek> wrong codecs?
<reisio> mplayer -nosound foo.video
<PaintBucket> hard to tell. it's not nonstop.
<UnHolyTerror> PaintBucket, what sound system?
<PaintBucket> Pulseaudio
<PaintBucket> though i know it's not pulse causing it. Iv'e had this issue with my previous install and took pulse out and alsa still stuttered.
<UnHolyTerror> Rarely from time to time if I get Audio/Video glitches I have to reload ALSA to straighten it out.
<UnHolyTerror> PaintBucket, try: gksudo alsa force-reload
<zipy> hey, how do i sync after dd cmd, simply type sync?
<PaintBucket> okay
<PaintBucket> I'll try this.
<PaintBucket> Nope, still doing it.
<UnHolyTerror> PaintBucket, System specs?
<PaintBucket> It's persistent through reboots. It went away after a while during my last install. Though, I'm not sure at all what I did. I thought it was an update and fix but, apparently not.
<yimmon> hello
<reisio> hi
<blue_pearl> so Ubuntu forums got hacked and usernames, hashed password and email stolen!
<reisio> blue_pearl: yup, we're here on the internet, too
<reisio> of all that only the hashed password wasn't really already public knowledge
<reisio> people who don't use the same password everywhere have nothing to worry about
<reisio> and people who do have more to worry about than this incident
<reisio> and always will :p
<goddard> ubuntu forums were hacked by microsoft loyalists
<taek> like me@ ^^
<goddard> ubuntu supports it is time to take down the death star!
<reisio> heh
<goddard> attack rebels!
<goddard> :D
<reisio> was probably "hacked" by someone who hates vbulletin
<Onixs> hacked
<Onixs> lol
<taek> Not one service that I use has the same password, unless it's a service I don't care about
<blue_pearl> reisio, saw the news just few minutes ago...well generally no one uses same password everywhere....but i fear i will get a huge spam as emails were also stolen.
<lotuspsychje> guys lets stick to ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Onixs> later that
<reisio> blue_pearl: you'd get that anyways, if you use email, at all
<blue_pearl> goddard, hahahah..like that
<punzilla> Hi can I please have some assistance restoring my sound?
<blue_pearl> reisio, yep thats true.
<reisio> punzilla: where'd it go?
<punzilla> well yesterday, it was working today it isn't.
<taek> punzilla: anything change between the time?
<reisio> s/anything change/what'd you change/
<punzilla> no, nothing that I can think of has changed.
<punzilla> the device is plugged in.
<punzilla> powered on.
<taek> well something has.. maybe mute is on punzilla ?
<punzilla> nope mute is not on.
<taek> volume is turned up in the system?
<taek> does it reconize the audio device ?
<punzilla> yeah, it's turned up both on the system.
<punzilla> yes it does.
<taek> media player volume is up?
<punzilla> yes
<taek> have you tried multiple sources of audio
<reisio> plug your speakers in! :p
<lotuspsychje> punzilla: any logs give errors?
<punzilla> speakers are in :)
<taek> different programs, pandora, youtuber, mplayer, VLC
<taek> etc
<taek> punzilla: have you tried a system restart since this first occured?
<cfhowlett> punzilla, try different plugin ports and also try headphones
<punzilla> yes I've tried at least 3 system restarts.
<taek> Can your speakers receive audio from other devices (ie ipod, mp3player, etc)
<punzilla> hang on a moment I'll try, they should though one tic.
<punzilla> speakers work
<taek> OKay punzilla, test headphones or an alternative audio port
<punzilla> tested ok with phone
<hjubal> Hi, any idea why I need to remove and add "wl" module multiple times before I can ping any host?
<punzilla> no luck
<taek> hjubal: have you checked the logs for anything replating to it.
<punzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896606/
<punzilla> that's my syslog
<taek> hope it's not too big..
<taek> punzilla: is your audio device running via a USB Donggle?
<punzilla> no, it's running via a plugged in card
<taek> PCI(e) device?
<taek> or onboard?
<punzilla> PCI device
<scratch_> helo
<punzilla> SB Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350) is what it's reported as in ubuntu
<reisio> 'lo scratch_
<taek> punzilla:
<punzilla> yes
<taek> in your pastebin link starting at line 80 through 82 -
<punzilla> yes
<taek> punzilla:  have you recently updated your system?
<punzilla> I run the daily software updates from Ubuntu
<hjubal> taek, yes, apparently every time I can connect to the wifi without error, but the access is somehow "limited"
<hjubal> taek, please, see: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5896621/
<punzilla> could it be that a kernel update may have broken my system?
<punzilla> and if so, is there a way that I can choose an earlier version?
<taek> Kernel or driver, in this case it looks like the pulse-audio driver is having issues.
<cfhowlett> punzilla, possible.  reboot and select "earlier version" of ubuntu at grub menu
<taek> hjubal: I acutally don't see an issue with your log.
<cfhowlett> punzilla, but first run sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<punzilla> alright I'll try the sudo apt-get ... option frist
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje   :)
<punzilla> then I'll try and select an earlier version ...
<taek> hjubal: How long have you had this issue?
<NewbtoArch> is there a way to restart the terminal with a terminal command
<cfhowlett> NewbtoArch, sudo restart
<NewbtoArch> with having to use the mouse
<NewbtoArch> ^without
<cfhowlett> NewbtoArch, no NO not that
<punzilla> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> punzilla, best of luck.
<punzilla> I'll give it a shot.
<NewbtoArch> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> NewbtoArch, ignore my command
<cfhowlett> NewbtoArch, but why restart the terminal?  just open another tab ...
<NewbtoArch> close and open gain
<NewbtoArch> again
<taek> NewbtoArch: Why would you need to "restart" terminal?
<lotuspsychje> punzilla: something similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/893258
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 896427 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #893258 system settings/sound do not configure alsa mixer properly" [Undecided,New]
<punzilla> oh ok I'l have a quick look :)
<lotuspsychje> punzilla: what ubuntu version did you have again?
<punzilla> I am running 13.10
<NewbtoArch> im usung urxvt and after a change the config I need to restart it
<hjubal> taek, indeed, me neither, it's a new laptop with a broadcom B43xx wifi card :/
<standoo> what are some good bandwidth monitors for ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> right :p
<punzilla> and I know that it's officially unsupported :)
<punzilla> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | punzilla
<ubottu> punzilla: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<punzilla> ooh
<taek> hjubal: is it a USB wifi adapter, or internal, also which driver is being used for it in the "additional Drivers"
<taek> Cheers varunendra
<hjubal> taek, it is internal (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5896648/)
<varunendra> hey taek ! :)
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | hjubal
<ubottu> hjubal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<varunendra> hjubal, wireless issues on 13.04 ?
<taek> with b43xx it's uslly a driver issue
<taek> and ubuntu comes with two in the additional drivers app
<hjubal> taek, btw I don't know how to access "additional Drivers" using Xfce ;)
<taek> Me either :(
<varunendra> taek, hjubal you already have the proprietary one that the "additional drivers" will offer. Is it 13.04 ?
<hjubal> yeah, it's 13.04
<taek> varunendra: anytime I used a system with a b43xx adapter, i've always had to go with the fwcutter method
<varunendra> hjubal, try this then (will bring your wireless down momentarily) - "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" ..... then " sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source". ..... then ... "sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac"
<hjubal> taek, varunendra the weird thing it's that after I remove and add wl module 2-5 times it starts working
<varunendra> taek that card is not supported by b43
<crazybrain> guys i am facing problem with my ubuntu
<varunendra> hjubal, your card is supported by both the proprietary wl driver and the native brcmsmac. But wl doesn't work as good as the brcmsmac with it.
<crazybrain> I have a two ports for headphone one is for speaker and other is for mic,,I inserted my headphone in it but when i go to sound settings it does not shows any option for audio
<irssi-mike> I just installed openoffice.org and I can't find "writer." can't seem to google where it is. do i need libreoffice instead?
<crazybrain> for microphone
<crazybrain> It tells that to be blank
<hjubal> varunendra, just to understand, "bcmwl" is the open-source driver, so you suggest me to remove it and go with the proprietary one, am I right?
<taek> irssi-mike: which ubuntu version?
<crazybrain> guys help me
<varunendra> hjubal, no it's the other way around. bcmwl (wl) is the proprietary one (and doesn't work nicely with your particular card).
<cfhowlett> taek, what card do you have?
<cfhowlett> irssi-mike, libre office writer is the default
<hjubal> varunendra, got it! ;)
<taek> cfhowlett: I don't use any BC cards any longer
<varunendra> hjubal, if you didn't install it via "additional drivers", it must have got installed during installation of Ubuntu when you chose to "install 3rd party softwlar".
<reisio> irssi-mike: you install it with a command?
<sandra_> Hello, I got open source UVD working on 13.04 with 3.11 kernel, new mesa and firmware. Anyone know if the daily build of saucy has this by default yet?
<hjubal> varunendra, I don't like using gui, sorry
<cfhowlett> !saucy|sandra_,
<ubottu> sandra_,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Marcus_> Hellow, I need help installing a grub on a read-only filesystem (HDD), how I do?
<reisio> Marcus_: #grub
<Ori> Hello, I can't access my localhost. http://pastebin.com/DhK8HHDH
<varunendra> hjubal, didn't get the gui thing. Was it related to something else ?
<hjubal> varunendra, could I run "modprob -r wl" and "modprobe brcmsmac" to achieve the same result?
<taek> Ori: #apache
<vader> Any cli users here want to chime in on the vlc command to play a video on the framebuffer? The best I get is sound & caca vid :/
<Ori> taek: Makes sense. Thanks
<taek> at anyrate, Ori remove NameVirtualServer 127.0.0.1
<taek> and then service apache2 restart
<varunendra> hjubal, maybe, but I suspect the wl configuration may interfere. Besides, brcmsmac is well tested on 13.04. But trying won't hurt :)
<Ori> ok will try that
<hjubal> I mean, I could blacklist wl if it works
<hjubal> varunendra, I need to be careful, as this c**py laptop doesn't have any wired card
<taek> hjubal: No RJ-45 Jack?
<hjubal> varunendra, thanks, I'll give it a try on next boot
<hjubal> taek, nope
<varunendra> hjubal, I am fairly confident with brcmsmac, but don't you have another system around with a working wireless?
<taek> Good Luck :D
<hjubal> taek, it was my fault, I did't check as I gave it for sure :/
<hjubal> varunendra, no, I remove win8 as I don't use it
<varunendra> hjubal, you may use "apt-get install --print-uris bcmwl-kernel-source" command to get URIs of the required packages to use them on another computer to download manually. Then you can manually install them with "sudo dpkg -i *" command.
<hjubal> taek, varunendra how does Ubuntu decide which module to load if both brcmsmac and bcmwl support my wireless card?
<varunendra> hjubal, but I think you may also have the packages cached in the "/var/cache/apt/archives" directory.
<varunendra> hjubal, mostly it is about priority. But the wl driver also 'Blacklists' all other contending drivers. That's another reason why we need to purge it.
<Neodiablow> Hi, I'm looking for the package referenced by this documentation : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/pf.4.html
<Neodiablow> but I can't find the package for ubuntu with apt-get
<Neodiablow> any idea where I can find the sources?
<taek> package is pf.
<cfhowlett> Neodiablow, as it's end of life ...
<taek> Neodiablow: anyhow - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages.gz/hardy/man4/pf.4.gz
<taek> might be wrong link bht try it\
<Neodiablow> taek: I'm looking for the software not the man page :)
<thechris> anyone here good with troubleshooting sshd?
<thechris> basically, I'm trying to connect to a nas box using a private key, but can't.
<thechris> on my end, the correct key is being used.
<thechris> but I've got no idea what the server is doing, other than it supports publickey, and also has RSA enabled
<taek> thechris did you do add-ssh key /path/to/key.pub ?
<thechris> taek, no that command doesn't exist on the nas
<ndou> ciao
<taek> Is the NAS running Ubuntu?
<ndou> !list
<ubottu> ndou: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thechris> taek: no, its running nas4free
<thechris> which is running sshd
<taek> Has nothing to do with Ubuntu then.
<thechris> so what does "add key" do then?
<taek> It allows you to ssh/sftp into a server that requires a key.pub file
<besp> The 2> construction isn't working for me in bash. For example if I do `time wc file 2>time.out`, the time output still goes to my terminal and time.out is empty. How can I redirect stderr to a file?
<thechris> apparently this isnt' the channel to ask linux questions
<taek> This is for ubuntu Specific.
<thechris> ok, what are some good non-ubuntu channels for general linux/sshd help?
<varunendra> besp, it should work. Are you sure it is stderr and not stdout?
<taek> you can try with #sshd
<taek> not sure if there's a #nas4free channel but you can try
<reisio> thechris: #linux
<besp> varunendra: yeah I'm sure. time wc file >wc.out still prints the time output. The man page says time outputs to stderr by default, although I suppose the man page could be outdated/wrong.
<varunendra> besp, is > same as 2> ??
<besp> varunendra: no I did the command with > to show that time does not print to stdout. wc prints to stdout and time prints to stderr (or so it seems) though 2> doesn't redirect the output of time.
<varunendra> besp, 2> should print the stderr to the file. If you want both the stdout and stderr redirected, you may use "cmd >>file.txt 2>&1" format (source : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/876239/bash-redirect-and-append-both-stdout-and-stderr)
<besp> varunendra: I figured it out, bash fucks with the time command: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/032
<scratch> 22
<tracekill> Good god I have had such issues with this, I'm hoping one of you can help me. I've just been trying to get my Intel Wireless-ac dual band 7260 to work correctly and it seems to be impossible.
<tracekill> I've compiled 3.11 with the wifi-testing branch and I've placed the iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode file in /lib/firmware and I've no idea what else there is to do that I've not done.
<scratch> oh
<PaintBucket> So, something weird happened.
<sharif>  ubuntuforum.org not  open but why?
<cfhowlett> sharif, hack attack.
<PaintBucket> I -think- my audio problem might be resolved now but.. I removed pulseaudio and alsa-base via apt-get. So, I went to reinstall this.. and it says I already have alsa-base installed.
<scratch> helloo
<cfhowlett> scratch, greetings
<PaintBucket> okay.. that's fine.. but I noticed it was removing gnome core and all sorts of stuff.
<varunendra> tracekill, have you followed some guide or tutorial to do so? Link please.
<scratch> cfhowlett,
<scratch> can you talk
<cfhowlett> scratch, ?  what's the issue?
<PaintBucket> brb
<sharif> cfhowlett solve time plzz
<tracekill> https://openlinuxforums.org/index.php?topic=3274.0
<scratch> seperately
<besp> exit
<tracekill> With the addition of these configuration changes: http://www.linux.org/threads/intel-7260-firmware-not-loaded.4280/
<tracekill> As this gentleman seems to have had my exact problem.
<cfhowlett> !details|scratch,
<ubottu> scratch,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<varunendra> tracekill, you may download this script and run it to get a detailed report : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/57264241/wireless_script
<tracekill> Just finished the 2 hour task of compiling the kernel for the second time and it doesn't seem to have taken.
<cfhowlett> sharif, it'll be back when the hack attack is fixed.
<beni-_> hi, I'm deleting a whole bunch of files. Why does `df` not show the free space as free? the numbers Used and Free don't sum up to total 1K-blocks. http://pastebin.com/WahNv2Fj
<tracekill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896755
<cfhowlett> beni-_, because they're in the trash not deleted
<varunendra> sharif, the status of the forums is regularly updated on the notification page.
<beni-_> cfhowlett: sorry, didn't explain properly -- I delete them from the command line with 'rm -rf', so they shouldn't go to Trash, or do they?
<tracekill> varunendra*
<varunendra> tracekill, taking a look at it .. :)
<cfhowlett> beni-_, I'm going to pass on this question as I don't know.  Someone here does, I'm sure.
<tracekill> Thank you, sir!
<tracekill> Never compiled the actual kernel before tonight, never really want to again :p.
<irssi-mike> taek: 12.04.2, sorry i was AFK
<checoimg> HA
<irssi-mike> reisio: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<reisio> irssi-mike: dpkg -L openoffice.org | grep bin
<varunendra> tracekill, that seems too much over my head, but have you cross-checked if those firmware files in the dmesg part exist in their locations? And that your new iwlwifi actually requests them?
<irssi-mike> reisio: that did nothing, i think
<reisio> thinking :p
<irssi-mike> ikr
<tracekill> varunendra, iwlwifi definitely doesn't seem to be requesting them thoug the firmware file is right where the other ones are.
<tracekill> /lib/firmware
<LeMike> hello. i do not see the problem in this line. it says "missing arg to execdir". can someone help? ``` find . -name "phpdoc.dist.xml" -execdir phpdoc ; ```
<varunendra> tracekill, I didn't go through the page you gave links of, but just to make sure - is it the iwlwifi  that should still handle the card? If so, the output of 'modinfo iwlwifi' please.
<tracekill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5896763/
<varunendra> tracekill, first of all, it doesn't seem to recognize your card, there is no alias entry for your card's PID : VID . So messing with firmware is pointless until it recognizes that, and includes the firmware in its 'firmware' list.
<tracekill> Yeah that's the part i cannot get it to do.
<tracekill> How do I accomplish that?
<varunendra> tracekill, did you try compat wireless drivers?
<tracekill> Not to my knowledge.
<varunendra> tracekill, unfortunately, my primary source of info is down (ubuntuforums), but you should find links on how to compile them. I'd try the latest version that builds successfully on the system.
<varunendra> tracekill, according to http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Intel_Dual_Band_Wireless-AC_7260_(7260HMW) the driver in kernel 3.11 seems to have support for this card. You may try the same compat wireless version and see if it builds successfully.
<ANub> Hey!!! When ubuntuforums are expected to come up??
<bekks> When they are finished :P
<varunendra> ANub, we know only as much as displayed on the notification page.
<mJayk> ANub: keep checking the splash screen
<tracekill> varunendra okay aweomse, Ill check it out!
<varunendra> good luck !
<ANub> Eager to paste solution of my own query....:)
<tracekill> varunendra, what do you mean by the compat wireless drivers? Is this a package available?
<varunendra> tracekill, there should be. Think of them as backported drivers. Only they need to be compiled manually.
<varunendra> ANub, what was that by the way ? :)
<ANub> <varunendra> if you have ever observed intermittent lagging in WiFi even if you are sitting right besides the AP......its the solution for that
<varunendra> ANub, too close a distance can also be a problem, there is a 'sweet spot' between the hotspot and the receiving device. Plus it is sometimes driver related. But glad you figured it out whatever it was :)
<Prochamber> Hey, I've been having a problem with multiple monitors in Xorg. I can use one graphics card or the other but not both.
<aj_> what are desktop replacements for gnome??
<aj_> and what is best?
<reisio> aj_: Xfce, Xfce
<aj_> what is its advantage over gnome?
<Prochamber> aj: KDE is nice but hard to learn for a Gnome user, Xfce is nice
<Prochamber> Lightweight
<Prochamber> Fast to load and very responsive
<aj_> the default with ubuntu is unity, right?
<Prochamber> Yes
<xormor> aj_: I use xubuntu that I got from a Linux Format DVD.
<Prochamber> Canonical decide to replace Gnome with their own creation
<xormor> aj_: xubuntu comes with xfce, a light desktop environment.
<iceroot> Prochamber: unity is still gnome3 just with another shell
<tracekill> varunendra, there doesn't appear to be a package for 3.11.
<tracekill> Not as far as I can find.
<Prochamber> Iceroot: Ah, now it makes sense
<varunendra> tracekill, yeah, I couldn't locate it as well :(
<tracekill> If this says that the driver for 7260 is included in 3.11 shouldn't I have it?
<tracekill> Since I compiled the 3.11 kernel?
<Prochamber> Anyway, I've been having a problem running multiple graphics cards with Xorg
<varunendra> tracekill, your kernel version looks weird. Where did you get the source from?
<tracekill> http://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-testing.git
<varunendra> tracekill, apparently, 3.11 is available in the ppa mainline, but I won't recommend such a long jump : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<xormor> Linux laptoppi-HP-G62-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Tuna-Fish> hi, how do you change the password policy in 13.04? The documentation says to change /etc/pam.d/common-password, I have done the modifications but they don't seem to have any effect?
<darkelfjuggalo> I have a Mic built into my laptop, I wam trying to use it and it is not installed... can someone suggest the package to use?
<tracekill> varunendra, I'm already on 3.11 no?
<tracekill> With the addition of the wireless-testing branch.
<PaintBucket> If I remove Pulseaudio is there something else I can use to manage volume keys and such instead of having to open terminal and edit alsamixer?
<bekks> PaintBucket: No.
<Ben64> PaintBucket: yes
<Tuna-Fish> alsamixergui?
<Ben64> !info gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 40 kB, installed size 482 kB
<bekks> Ben64: Which programm would magically make his multimedia volume keys work?
<bekks> Ben64: Its not the mixer. :P
<Ben64> uh, you just make it a keyboard shortcut
<linuxthefish> why hacked
<varunendra> tracekill, yes you are, but the iwlwifi is nothing what wikidevi.com suggests it is.. :(
<farbod> hi
<linuxthefish> Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database.
<farbod> can you help me?
<tracekill> varunendra, I've been lied to.
<farbod> can you help me?
<farbod> can you help me?
<linuxthefish> yes
<Ben64> farbod: not if you never ask a question
<bekks> !ask | farbod
<PaintBucket> ah, okay. I'll look into gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> farbod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PaintBucket> I think pulse might be screwing up afterall.
<tracekill> Hey verunendra, can this help me at all? http://packages.debian.org/sid/firmware-iwlwifi
<Ben64> PaintBucket: it usually does
<PaintBucket> one final question on pulse. what is the benefit to using it?
<farbod> i want to disable my guest session ?
<bekks> PaintBucket: Why? Pulse doesnt affect your multimedia keys at all. It doesnt even know such keys exist.
<farbod> can you?
<varunendra> tracekill, I have no experience with pure debian packages nor manually compiled kernels. Can't comment on that. :(
<bekks> PaintBucket: So if your multimedia keys arent recognized, thats not a PulseAudio issue.
<PaintBucket> No, it's not the keys that's an issue. It's random stuttering with audio that is.
<varunendra> tracekill, is it just the firmware or the module too ?
<PaintBucket> The keys are just something I'd like to keep
<PaintBucket> like fn+4 turns up volume
<farbod> i want to disable my guest session  can you learn this to me?
<varunendra> tracekill, it is just a firmware pack, not going to help unless the driver asks for it.
<Ben64> PaintBucket: stuttering could be caused by pulseaudio
<PaintBucket> Okay, so.. I'm trying to "apt-get remove pulseaudio" and it's trying to remove gnome and gnome-core with it
<PaintBucket> is it supposed to do that?
<bekks> PaintBucket: I'd not remove it.
<mm12> hey wsup all
<PaintBucket> Yeah.. what the hell. :(
<mm12> ubuntus the best
<varunendra> tracekill, there seems to be an easy way to find out whether the ppa kernel is going to help or not.
<PaintBucket> weird that 3,785 diskspace will be freed if it's gonna remove gnome and gnome-core alongside it. I think ..
<tracekill> How?
<PaintBucket> brb.. again
<tracekill> varunendra, ah also yes I see your point with your earlier comments.
<zenger> Hi guys, I have a problem, I'm trying to use nvidia-settings to configure my nvidia driver, but it fails with an error like this " You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server"
<xkernel> when I open link in a web site in a new tab using google chrome, sometimes it doesn't render the content but shows blank page
<zenger> but when I do run the nvidia-xconfig as root, it shows that the file is written and is working
<varunendra> tracekill, the .deb package is just an archive, with the driver file in ready to use form in it. You can extract it, and run 'modinfo' on it to see if it has an alias to your device (PID : VID) which is 8086 and 08b1 for you.
<DJ_MuTeD> Hello
<DJ_MuTeD> Does anyone know how to remove "Amd testing use only" watermark from beta drivers on Ubuntu 13.04?
<tracekill> varunendra, so extract the .deb then... I hvae no idea how to run modinfo in this case.
<dD> How can I stop the shift key from being ignored in keybindings in dconf editor?
<lilstevie> DJ_MuTeD: not using beta drivers tends to help
<Glanzmann> Hello; I want to use a perl plugin for freeradius on ubuntu which uses Authen::Krb5::Simple that does not work because freeradius was not rebuild after perl was updated (I saw that problem before on SuSE Linux Enterprise Server 11 SP2). So I tried to build freeradius from source and it fails, too. http://pbot.rmdir.de/-0ckqBMnchzSEceL9u9gWw There is a bug report but it was closed because it was not reproducable, anyone?
<DJ_MuTeD> "Stable" drivers cause my computer not boot at all
<DJ_MuTeD> but beta ones work
<Glanzmann> If I compile freeradius without the infrastructure, it works like a charm, but I want to provide a working debian package to a customer.
<bekks> Glanzmann: You should reopen the bug then.
<tracekill> I'm hardly the expert on anything but shouldn't you just reopen the ticket for that specific software?
<zenger> Could someone tell me how to uninstall the NVIDIA driver, which I have installed through a *.run package from the nvidias main site ? :)
<tracekill> Oh nevermind, somebody said it.
<bekks> zenger: run the binary with the --uninstall option.
<zenger> bekks: thanks
<tracekill> Hahaha, varunendra, you are my hero right now.
<tracekill> All I needed was 3.11 generic
<tracekill> Talk about overcomplicating things...
<tracekill> Now to figure out how to remove any trace of these aborted kernels :P
<NikTh> DJ_MuTeD:  Here is an answer → http://askubuntu.com/questions/206558/how-to-remove-the-amd-testing-use-only-watermark
<Glanzmann> bekks: I should actually open two bug reports: One because the perl binding is not working and another one because it is not compiling.
<dD> I want to use alt+shift to change keyboard language and alt + shift tab to do switch windows backwards, but it seems I can't have both configured at the same time.  I could do this in previous versions of Gnome, is there any way t fix this?
<bekks> Glanzmann: Yeah
<DJ_MuTeD> This is not watermark i have NikTh
<Glanzmann> The problem is that I need a solution till Thursday 09:00.
<DJ_MuTeD> My watermark doesnt say "Unsupported device"
<Glanzmann> Or I end up packaging freeradius myself.
<Glanzmann> bekks: I'll do that.
<bekks> dD: I dont think thats possible, since after oressing the first two keys of the second shortcut, the first shortcut applies. I dont think that was possible ever.
<dD> Hi bekks, I'm sure that's how it was configured, but what happened was that the first shortcut would only apply after I let go of alt (so, I would press alt + shift and nothing would happen, but then I would stop pressing alt and the keyboard would change).
<reisio> mmm, well, you could always have alt+shift+tab undo what alt+shift alone would do
<reisio> with der scriptenheimerz
<tracekill> Holy crap it even works well with hte touch screen!
<Glanzmann> bekks: What do I need to do to reopen the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeradius/+bug/1090365
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1090365 in freeradius (Debian) "freeradius fails to build from source: undefined reference to symbol 'fr_perror'" [Unknown,Fix released]
<dD> bekks, kind of like a onkeyup event
<varunendra> tracekill, sorry I got disconnected. Did you get my last message about opening the .deb on archive manager and running modprobe on the driver?
<tracekill> Oh damn, you missed my thank you message.
<tracekill> I actually just bit the bullet and flat out installed 3.11 generic ona  whim.
<varunendra> np then :)
<tracekill> Turns out that was all I needed.
<tracekill> Way overcomplicated things.
<varunendra> Really !! Is it working now ??
<PaintBucket> Okay.. so, I went ahead and installed remove pulse
<PaintBucket> i'm confused.
<PaintBucket> I can't remove gnome now.
<varunendra> tracekill, does the driver work for you now ?
<tracekill> Yeah
<tracekill> Wireless works perfectly.
<varunendra> Yay !! :D
<tracekill> Yeah it's awesome I cannot thnak you enough.
<PaintBucket> I'm thinking I'd better do a fresh install and try this again. I can't remove gnome because it's allegedly not installed. However, i can log into my gnome profile and everything works. Now, when I try to install gnome, it tells me 7 new packages will be installed. Gnome, Gnome-core, libcanberra-pulse, pulseaudio, and a few other things. For a total of 6,273 kb
<varunendra> tracekill, pleasure is mine. I discovered a new working formula for a new device :D
<PaintBucket> Am i missing something or is that weird?
<mJayk> PaintBucket: that will be dependencies that are needed for other programs that have possibly been installed in the interim,
<varunendra> tracekill, repeating my last message if you missed and are interested for future use-
<varunendra> the trick I use to find out if there is any driver available for a particular device ID is running "grep -iR <device ID> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net". You may try that as well in cases when you are not sure about 'Which driver'.
<PaintBucket> Hmm, but I was removing pulse audio and it wants to tear out gnome and gnome-core.. leaving a ton of abandoned packages
<PaintBucket> :(
<PaintBucket> I just wanted pulse gone.. ugh
<mJayk> how are you removing pulse?
<mJayk> apt-get remove pulse-audio?
<tracekill> varunendra ah! I'd seen that somewhere during my search but couldn't find it again!
<PaintBucket> apt-get remove pulseaudio
<tracekill> Awesome.
<mJayk> PaintBucket: do aptitude search ^pulse-audio
<varunendra> tracekill, could it be one of my posts ;P (cuz I didn't find it, figured out myself)
<bekks> PaintBucket: I'd not uninstall pulse until ensuring it is pulseaudio causing your problems.
<PaintBucket> I'm not sure what else it could be.
<mJayk> PaintBucket: do aptitude search ^pulse-audio
<PaintBucket> ok
<mJayk>  /win 4
<PaintBucket> what am I looking for?
<bekks> PaintBucket: Did you double check the pavucontrol settings?
<bekks> PaintBucket: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<joshu_> hi I've installed ubuntu mini 13.04 and then 'apt-get xserver-xorg lightdm'. I'm trying to learn how to configure lightdm, but when I do lightdm-set-defaults I get command not found
<PaintBucket> using 13.04
<bekks> joshu_: That command does not exist.
<mJayk> PaintBucket: the output
<joshu_> bekks hmm why is it mentioned in the docs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Configuration_and_Tweaks
<joshu_> bekks what am I supposed to do to configure lightdm?
<PaintBucket> http://pastebin.com/7aT76NJE
<PaintBucket> theres the output
<bekks> joshu_: That file never existed in any package. And I am sorry, I never needed to configure lightdm, because it always worked fo me.
<PaintBucket> So, let's say I remove pulse. I should still have sound and be able to adjust it via alsamixer right?
<joshu_> bekks ok I found it in /usr/lib/lightdm. It's not about lightdm not working. I need to customise it so that when a user logs in a VPN connection and then RDP session are established
<PaintBucket> just talking hypothetically here.
<bekks> joshu_: I'd do that with a custom autostart config in your session, rather than using lightdm.
<joshu_> bekks so not using this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autorun_a_Command ?
<bekks> joshu_: I'd use the autostart feature of the session, rather than the config of the *dm
<joshu_> bekks do you have any links to tutorials, examples as I don't know how to do this?
<bekks> !autostart | joshu_
<ubottu> joshu_: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<joshu_> bekks I can't follow that as I don't have a full GUI as I explained I have only installed  'apt-get xserver-xorg lightdm'
<PaintBucket> You mean like you're missing unity?
<farbod> please presentation a proxy for me!!!:D
<chrisamoab> hello
<farbod> hi
<bekks> farbod: Please form a full question, and dont abuse interpunctuation.
<cfhowlett> chrisamoab, greetings
<chrisamoab> greetings
<chrisamoab> I have a question
<farbod> how i can install this proxys?
<bekks> !ask | chrisamoab
<ubottu> chrisamoab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> farbod: which proxies?
<joshu_> PaintBucket all I have is the lightdm greeter and the top bar and that's it in terms of GUI. This is what I want so that's not the issue. I'm looking for help with configuring lightdm as I understand that that's what I need to do to have a session created when a user logins in
<farbod> bekks greetings
<farbod> i want a proxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<cfhowlett> farbod, and the more you do THAT the less you'll see one.
<PaintBucket> Ah, okay. Sorry, I missed your first posts and thought you meant you installed base by accident or something. Wish I could help but, I'm thinking about dropping ubuntu entirely.
<bekks> farbod: Stop abusing your keyboard and answer my question please.
<chrisamoab> ok, well, I was browsing the web, and I found a link to a Samoan translation (partial) of Ubuntu. However when I looked at it, it doesn't actually have a single Samoan word in it, Something seems wrong with that scenario, and I'd like to know who is behind it, and how it can be fixed
<farbod> bekks: what is your question?
<bekks> chrisamoab: So which link did you find?
<bekks> farbod: "Which proxies?"
<joshu_> PaintBucket no worries ;)
<chrisamoab> this link https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/sm/+translate?field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=translated&memo=10&start=10
<farbod> bekks: i dont have proxy and i asked you to help me
<bekks> farbod: And I asked to clarify which proxies you are talking about.
<farbod> bekks:like tor
<bekks> !tor | farbod
<ubottu> farbod: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<farbod> i want a proxy like tor
<tata> is it possible to run ubuntu like root user always? and don't ask me for password anymore?
<cfhowlett> !root|tata,
<ubottu> tata,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> tata, if you need root ALL the time, you're doing it wrong
<PaintBucket> Can I still install gnome2 or is that dead and gone?
<Smilo> Doi need to change my password because of the ubuntu forums hack?
<MonkeyDust> PaintBucket  classic / fallsback looks alot like gnome2
<cfhowlett> Smilo, yes
<MonkeyDust> fallback*
<PaintBucket> yeah, but I can't change it apparently.
<Smilo> Where can i change it
<Smilo> the site is down?
<cfhowlett> Smilo, wait until the site is up?
<chrisamoab> the forums got hacked?
<bekks> Smilo: Nowhere, until the site is up again.
<tata> if that so I delete ubuntu for ever
<Smilo> yeah
<tata> thanks
<MonkeyDust> chrisamoab  yes, the website people have work to do
<Smilo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-forum-hacked-users-advised-to-change-passwords?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<cfhowlett> tata, so be it.
<bekks> tata: Good luck.
<PaintBucket> I've a networking related question. I plug in my ethernet cable and nothing happens. Shouldn't it just start working as soon as I plug in it?
<PaintBucket> lol
<tata> thanks again
<k1l_> tata: in ubuntu you are supposed to use sudo. what is your case for using root all the time?
<Smilo> go to the network icon at the top and tell us what it looks like
<MonkeyDust> tata  ruining your pc is not supported here
<chrisamoab> crikey, security is a bit lax
<chrisamoab> goes hand in hand with having dodgy translations I guess
<aneks> can anyone recommend a good flv to avi converter?
<cfhowlett> aneks, ffmpeg would do it
<Guest58780> hey guys
<Guest58780>  my ardour hangs on exports and gives errors ive tried all sorts of exports
<tata> because I work fast this is my job, and password allways is wasted time
<cfhowlett> aneks, as would aconv
<MonkeyDust> aneks  winff is a nice gui
<aneks> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> tata, then you should know exactly how to set a long duration sudo ... right?
<PaintBucket> I'm confused how it's even that secure
<PaintBucket> I changed my root password.. I'd venture to guess if I can then anyone who guesses my password can.
<tata> no its not point in them
<chrisamoab> can someone explain to me how Ubuntu could have a Samoan translation which doesn't contain a single Samoan word? Does no one check these things?
<tata> for many file ubuntu told you dont permission...
<Guest58780> any solution for me? where should i ask about Ardour?
<cfhowlett> chrisamoab, translators are volunteers.  some projects are on the calendar, some are more complete than others.  if you have such skills, consider volunteering yourself
<cfhowlett> Guest58780, ardour has a channel and there's also #ubuntustudio
<Guest58780> cfhowlett tnx
<PaintBucket> tata look at the pm. it tells you how to change root if you absolutely must.
<PaintBucket> or don't..
<chrisamoab> cfhowlett, I do have the skills, and I have ALREADY translated it, but not as part of Ubuntu, I want to know why Ubuntu has it, why it's faulty, and who can I contact to get it removed
<joshu_> is there a plugin for network manager to add l2tp/ipsec support?
<cfhowlett> chrisamoab, as I said, community volunteers.  see the wiki/samoa community site for a point of contact.  and translations aren't ubuntu moderated.  pretty sure that's at the community level similar to this irc
<chrisamoab> ahhh...so I need to find a wiki?
<cfhowlett> chrisamoab, see the page as it should direct to contacts/publications.  if no wiki then just find the people listed.
<OerHeks>  chrisamoab this is a start > https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+lang/sm
<OerHeks> they need help, sure.
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, good suggestion, thanks
<chrisamoab> Thanks mate, I'm checking it out
<as_exp> buongiorno a tutti
<as_exp> non mi funziona più il software center
<as_exp> lo lancio ma non parte
<cfhowlett> !it|as_exp,
<ubottu> as_exp,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<as_exp> I'm sorry
<as_exp> cfhowlett, thanks
<chrisamoab> OK, makes no sense to me, they have a translation posted, but nothing listed in that last link
<chrisamoab> have a good weekend
<PaintBucket> Hey.. guess what. I think I stopped the audio stutter.
<PaintBucket> Although, I removed and reinstalled Pulseaudio quite a few times.
<bekks> PaintBucket: So what did you actually do?
<PaintBucket> I removed and reinstalled pulse audio/gnome like 40 times
<PaintBucket> lol how does that work?
<PaintBucket> I feel like Ubuntu = Madness
<PaintBucket> Yeah, I played a whole 4 minute song with no stuttering.
<bekks> PaintBucket: This isnt windows. So what have actually done, besides pointlessly removig and installing the same program agan and again?
<PaintBucket> nothing except mess things up
<bekks> PaintBucket: Now you know why its not that good to act like being on Windows. :)
<PaintBucket> I removed and reinstalled evolution a bunch too.
<PaintBucket> lol well, sadly I think windows has one up on this. I removed pulse and it removed parts of gnome and that caused about 50 packages I do infact use to say they aren't used.
<PaintBucket> It used to be spectacular. Ubuntu was the reason I left windows about 8 years ago. This is not so cool.
<meet> I have ubuntu gnome installed with a separate /home partition. I want to install ubuntu 12.04 with unity over this one. how do I clean up the gnome 3 configuration files and all? I mean how to remove some config files in /home which may conflict with unity.
<bekks> PaintBucket: Thats called "dependencies". And Thats something Windows doesnt even know about, so its uncomparable. However. You're box seems to be still running.
<bekks> meet: That can be done manually, only.
<meet> bekks: what all files should be deleted then?
<PaintBucket> I don't know why gnome-core and gnome games would be dependent on pulse though. that just really sucks.
<bekks> meet: You have to find that out, there is no generel rule of thumb.
<PaintBucket> I could understand if it was just some stuff pulseaudio used to run. However I have a hunch that Nibbles isn't part of pulse..
<PaintBucket> just a hunch
<PaintBucket> Not that I'm saying windows is better bekks. I detest that overpriced piece of crap microsoft pushes out. win7 looked like it was at least making progress then win8 came out and I almost puked. My gf runs that.
<PaintBucket> I don't use her laptop ever. I'll use my cellphone first.
<bekks> PaintBucket: So can we come back to Ubuntu support please? :)
<PaintBucket> :) Yeah. Can you tell me how to fix this thing with the "dependencies"?
<PaintBucket> I don't want to lose them all next time I run apt-get autoclean
<WorstCaseOntario> hey can someone tell me what I to to get a command prompt back in a terminal. sometimes I run a program from it and dont need to see the stuff its doing, I just want to get a terminal prompt again without opening a new terminal window
<Estrobeda> i have one question. I have an asus laptop (Asus k53sm) and it has windows 7 preinstalled. Is it possible to safely install ubuntu beside windows without Wubi or should i just forget about installing ubuntu beside windows without wubi? I dont want to ruin my preinstalled windows because i have some stuff inside my windows i cant use on linux. Or it might be the wrong place to ask this question?
<bekks> !dualboot | Estrobeda
<ubottu> Estrobeda: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<PaintBucket> I think the live cd offers to install alongside windows.
<bekks> Thats what is callled "dualboot".
<PaintBucket> yeah
<Estrobeda> ok thx =D i will check this out.
<moes> What command do I use to delete 10.04 partition so I can clean install 12.04 lts
<napsc> WorstCaseOntario: you mean send the job into the background?
<WorstCaseOntario> napsc I think so
<napsc> WorstCaseOntario:  put a "&" at the end of the command
<bekks> or press ctrl+z and type bg and enter.
<WorstCaseOntario> thanks!
<joelmo1> quit
<MonkeyDust> WorstCaseOntario  fg brings the process back to the foreground
<pr0gu1ka> hello duds
<joshu_> the top bar in at the lightdm greeter. How can I customise that? I believe I had unity-greeter
<MrSassyPants> What ist the "official" way to change permissions in /dev permanently?
<moes> What command do I use to uninstall 10.04 partition so I can clean install 12.04 lts to the same partition
<compdoc> MrSassyPants, Ive never seen a need to change permissions in /dev
<MrSassyPants> namely I want "chgrp -R plugdev /dev/bus/usb; chmod -R g+rw plugdev /dev/bus/usb" on a permanent basis, and a local start script seems hacky
<WorstCaseOntario> thanks all
<MrSassyPants> compdoc, kde needs those permissions to be able to change the resolution of logitech mice
<MrSassyPants> there's other ways to do it, but this seems the cleanest
<checoimg> moes : I believe you only have install on top of it choosing "something else" or "reinstall ubuntu"
<checoimg> moes : To uninstall you can use "os-uninstaller"
<MrSassyPants> compdoc, and yes, I'd categorize this as a kubuntu bug
<earman> hello?
<scarleo> MrSassyPants, chmod g+s /dev/bus/usb maybe?
<MrSassyPants> scarleo, the problem is permanency
<MrSassyPants> scarleo, I want to know if there's a less hacky way than just putting chmods in a local start script
<scarleo> well +s should be permanent and apply correct group to everything created in that path
<paulus68> what is the best program under ubuntu to create a full diskimage like norton ghost can do?
<compdoc> paulus68, clonezilla is excellent, but it doesnt run under ubuntu
<paulus68> compdoc: and what about acronis? is that a good alternative
<Joschii> rehi
<compdoc> acronis works, but also doesnt run under ubuntu
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Brynjolf> Dudes, is there an IRC channel for the Ubuntu SDK?
<k1l_> !touch | Brynjolf
<ubottu> Brynjolf: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Brynjolf> thanks
<randomaussie> hi guys.. i recently wiped my 12.04 and thoguht to update to 13.04 and have had nothing but problems since.. and i get crashes even trying to remake my usb drive a bootable 12.04 iso again... i've tried a couple of guide off google but i just cant get it working.. can i plesae get help reflashing my usb back to a bootable 12.04 iso so i can start again?  i have hte iso sitting in my home/dowmlaod folder ready to go
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bgardner> randomaussie, what message do you get when you try to write the image?
<randomaussie> as far as i cen tell it writes... but when i try to boot off it i get a not bootable error nd pressing any key boots from my hdd
<auronandace> randomaussie: how are you trying to write the image?
<randomaussie> most recent guide i've tried is this...... ---> http://linuxbookpro.tumblr.com/post/19292802005/creating-a-bootable-usb-iso-from-linux-terminal-for
<MrBarry> Hello, world. Does anyone have any experience getting an IOGear print server working with 12.04?
<auronandace> randomaussie: using dd should be fine
<randomaussie> yeah i seems to copy over.. but it doesnt boot....
<randomaussie> it*
<randomaussie> how do i find out wich /dev/sd* my usb stick is plugged into...
<auronandace> randomaussie: if you didn't already know that then you really shouldn't be using dd
<randomaussie> well i was just following the guide...
<auronandace> randomaussie: before using dd you should know in advance which device you are applying it to otherwise you'll be overwriting something you may not intend to
<th0r> randomaussie: to answer your question...when I need to know the /dev I opent a terminal, 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', and then plug in the device
<Naphatul> how do i load the kvm module if it ships with the kernel at all?
<randomaussie> ah thanks
<stefano_26> WTF happened to ubuntuforums lol
<OerHeks> stefano_26, you didn't read the message?
<stefano_26> OerHeks, Yeah... I read it... what a shame! The platform was based on vbulletin.. proprietary software
<stefano_26> OerHeks, And someone hacked it too! LOL
<irssi-mike> Did somebody hack into the ubuntu forum
<MrSassyPants> i got /etc/dhcp and /etc/dhcp3  - this is confusing me and I'd like to know if I can remove either of those
<woe_is_me> I've had to change all my passwords because of the breech, mainly because I can't remember what password I actually used on the forums!
<randomaussie> auronanface and th0r: thankyou.. its booting now
<stefano_26> woe_is_me, haahahahahahaha shame on you Canonical!
<stefano_26> I can't believe
<OerHeks> stefano_26, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, keep this channel clear for support, thanks
<xqee> Hello guys, can some1 help me to install Asus u3100 mini plus on ubuntu 12.04 server, thanks ?
<MrBarry> I had just asked a ? on the forums, and had to reset my password to do so. So I know it's something random and not in use elsewhere.
<stefano_26> OerHeks, hahaha okay...
<RAIN> hi
<xqee> Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance ?
<woe_is_me> xqee: It's been hacked.
<Guest54506> no
<Guest54506> no
<Guest54506> no
<xqee> omg, very band
<FloodBot1> Guest54506: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xqee> bad*
<xqee> anyone knows when site will be back ?
<varunendra> xqee, we only know as much as mentioned on the notification page. If you have some problems regarding ubuntu you may ask here.
<OerHeks> askubuntu is still up
<xqee> I need to install this: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0b05:1779 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. My Cinema U3100 Mini Plus [AF9035A]
<varunendra> OerHeks, "still"... are you expecting something ? ;)
<Laurenceb__> hi
 * OerHeks hardly visits ubuntuforums, askubuntu is more powerfull
<Laurenceb__> i have a problem, somethiung is using 50% of my cpu
<Laurenceb__> ie one full core
<xqee> can someone help me with installing ?
<Laurenceb__> i can't see it in top
<varunendra> xqee, what kind of device is that?
<ikonia> Laurenceb__: what do you see in top ?
<Laurenceb__> but its there is the system monitor
<ikonia> Laurenceb__: can you take a screenshot ?
<xqee> varunendra its dvb-t usb card
<Laurenceb__> wait found it
<Laurenceb__> it was the wifi driver
<ikonia> xqee: do you know if it has linux support ?
<Laurenceb__> disable/reenable wifi and its fixed
<xqee> ikonia it has http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Asus_U3100_Mini_plus_DVB-T
<ikonia> xqee: can you showme the output of "uname -a"
<varunendra> Laurenceb__, which driver it was ? Just curious.
<xqee> Linux hlinux 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> xqee: ok, so as you can see in that page you listed, it needs 3.7 kernel
<ikonia> xqee: you have 3.5
<xqee> how can i get that kernel ?
<ikonia> xqee: you can't really.....what version of ubuntu is this ?
<xqee> 12.04 lts server
<varunendra> xqee, 13.04 has kernel 3.8+
<ikonia> xqee: ok, so you have 2 choices
<ikonia> xqee: 1.) use the back ported kernel form 12.10/13.04 - 2.) install 13.04
<irssi-mike> i've changed x-terminal-emulator in update-alternatives but when i press ctrl+alt+t i'm still getting gnome-emulator
<ikonia> xqee: is here a reason you choice 12.04 over 13.04 when you installed ?
<xqee> ikonia amd duron 900mhz, 256 mb ram and agp 64mb card
<irssi-mike> nevermind i'll just try bringing lightdm down and up again
<ikonia> xqee: sorry, that's not what I asked
<xqee> if that config can handle 13.04 ill install it
<ikonia> xqee: no more / less thatn 12.04
<ikonia> xqee: you're really on the limit of usability though
<ikonia> xqee: 256ram is not enough to run it
<ikonia> xqee: the duron is a very weak processor for a modern deskop
<xqee> ikonia i know i just want ftp server, and pvr desktop (headendtv) it should work
<ikonia> xqee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ikonia> xqee: it's really lacking ram and your processesor is on the limit of "required"
<xqee> i have other dvb-t card
<xqee> sec ill check what is its name
<ikonia> the dvb card is not the problem
<mumpitzel> xqee: run lubuntu
<xqee> ikonia, can i run this IT9135 BDA Device
<ikonia> xqee: it's not the card that's the problem
<mumpitzel> xqee: your cpu might be too slow to decode the HD mpeg stream. and unity will use more RAM than your PC has which is why you should choose anotehr desktop environment
<ikonia> the desktop enviornment wo'nt matter
<ikonia> lxde and xfce still require 512
<xqee> i wont use it to watch tv on it, its just server
<ikonia> READ the requirements page
<xqee> i use xfce4 on that machine :)
<ikonia> xqee: ok, then use 13.04
<ikonia> xqee: and you can use your TV card, no issue
<mumpitzel> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements they clearly state 256MB is fine.
<xqee> ikonia do i need some drivers or something ?
<ikonia> mumpitzel: yes, it's listed as !minimal
<mumpitzel> xubuntu wants 256min and 512 recommended
<ikonia> xqee: no, as it has the kernel that supports it
<ikonia> mumpitzel: exactly minimum
<mumpitzel> ikonia: no. 128MB is minimal. 256-386 is "better and more usable"
<mumpitzel> ikonia: please read the page more carefully
<ikonia> really it's 128
<ikonia> mumpitzel: yes, I can see the link hanging off it
<xqee> ikonia what is this ? Compiling v9.08.14.1 may be very adventurous. I have made some pathology to original driver :) and reduce it only to ASUS_U3100_mini device and fix various incompatibilities. Minimum additional modification are needed to installing. Works well for kernel < 2.6.35.
<ikonia> xqee: why are you not listening to what I've said
<ikonia> xqee: if you install 13.04 - it has the right kernel in for it to work out the box
<xqee> ikonia sorry and thanks on your help
<ikonia> xqee: you're using 3.5 currently, so why are you looking at kernel 2.6.35 details
<xqee> ikonia iam going to get 13.04
<ikonia> xqee: the wiki page you've quoted to me shows it has native support as of 3.7 kerne
<ikonia> kernel
<xqee> ikonia ubuntu server 13.04 doesnt have 32bit support ?
<ikonia> xqee: there is a 32bit version, yes
<xqee> ikonia found it thanks!
<Fernseher> Arch Linux vs. Ubuntu
<Fernseher> GO !
<ikonia> Fernseher: no
<ikonia> Fernseher: there is no need for that discussion, and it is pointless, as it's personal opinion
<ikonia> Fernseher: do some research and find out what you like
<ikonia> Fernseher: also you'll get a better response if you talk to people in the hcannel rather than joining and barking words at them
<Fernseher> ^^
<huttan> Winner: ikonia
<huttan> lol :)
<ikonia> no need for that
<randomaussie> while i'm re-learning linux.. can i just mount the hole hard drive to / and have linux compensate?
<huttan> ikonia: im well aware of the rules, u just made me smile mate :)
<ikonia> randomaussie: what do you mean by compensate ?
<randomaussie> if i just mount the hole drive to / will linux handle np /root /home?
<hocin20> metasploit problem please help..
<ikonia> randomaussie: sure sure, no problem with that
<ikonia> randomaussie: they are just directories, nothing more
<hocin20> what this message Problem running post-install step. Installation may not complete correctly
<hocin20>  Error running su postgres -c '"/opt/metasploit/postgresql/bin/pg_ctl" start -w' : pg_ctl.bin: could not start server
<hocin20> Examine the log output.
<ikonia> hocin20: that is not postgres installed by ubuntu
<ikonia> hocin20: that has come from a 3rd party resource, and not something we deal with
<randomaussie> ikonia: thanks mate..
<hocin20> 3rd party resource..
<Guest5021> hello guys somebody can help me to install ubuntu touch on my tablet step by step?
<hocin20> how i can install metasploit correctely in ubuntu 12.04
<randomaussie> fair... i used dd to make my a bootalbe usb drive from the 12.04 iso and i get an error that i cant get past saying "/dev/sda contains GPT singature bla bla" asking if its corrupt or not but clicking yes and no do nothing
<ikonia> hocin20: the problem there isn't metasploits the postgres binary it's trying to run
<randomaussie> haha ffs....***
<ikonia> randomaussie: no need for that language
<randomaussie> yeah i know just frustrated i'v gotten nowhere with weeks of playing around
<Guest5021> nobody can help me?
<hocin20> Another problem is the failure of the database configuration
<ikonia> hocin20: as I've just said, that postgres install has not come from ubuntu,
<ikonia> hocin20: you'll need to work with where you got that metasploit build/database setup from to get it resolved.
<ikonia> hocin20: postgres has an ubuntu package, but you are using 3rd party builds/software
<Guest5021> hello guys somebody can help me to install ubuntu touch on my tablet step by step?
<Guest5021> hello guys somebody can help me to install ubuntu touch on my tablet step by step?
<Guest5021> hello guys somebody can help me to install ubuntu touch on my Acer Iconia B1 tablet step by step?
<ikonia> Guest5021: please check your private message window
<moes> What command do I use to delete 10.04 partition so I can clean install 12.04 lts
<GothPaw> Hello, I'm trying to mount a ntfs hdd and I keep getting this error:  -->  In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. Is there a way to do this "WITHOUT" windows? I don't have access to a windows machine.....
<ikonia> moes: just use gparted
<ikonia> GothPaw: really need to do it from windows, it's the right tool for the right job
<moes> ikonia, Thanks
<GothPaw> I dont have windows.....  NEVER have
<ikonia> GothPaw: then why do you have an NTFS disk
<paulus68> hi Ikonia long time no see is there a good software to create an disk image of ubuntu like Norton ghost for windows?
<ikonia> paulus68: hello there, there are a few ways to approach this
<ikonia> paulus68: is this image to be used as a disk backup, a deployment for one machine, a deployment for multiple machines etc etc
<paulus68> ikonia: just a backup to use after all my programs are installed so whenever I have to much trash I can just start over with the created image
<Guest5021> Acer Iconia B1, is it possible to install ubuntu touch on this device?
<ikonia> paulus68: how big is your hard disk ?
<paulus68> ikonia: it's 60 gig
<gordonjcp> Guest5021: ask in #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> paulus68: do you have somewhere to store a 60GB image ?
<ikonia> eg: usb disk
<Guest5021> ty
<paulus68> ikonia: I can yes
<gordonjcp> GothPaw: will fsck.ntfs fix it?
<MrSassyPants> ok, DDNS-Question: can someone explain to me why the dhcp'd/ddns'd notebook ends up in a .local zone? I can ping it with book.local, but book.mydomain doesn't find it. I have no .local zone and as far as I can tell, ddns is set up so dhcp'd clients should end up in .mydomain
<ikonia> paulus68: perfect, I think if you use "dd" to take an image from a livecd you'll find that the best way to approch this
<ikonia> gordonjcp: doesn't fix the warning, plus it's not great
<ikonia> I've seen it corrupt a few file systems
<paulus68> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> paulus68: dd will take a block by block image, which means it will take the partition table, boot sector, grub etc etc, all in one go
<ikonia> paulus68: do you know how to do it with "dd" ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: well that's what happens when you try to squeeze 40-year-old VMS disks onto modern machines
<paulus68> ikonia: nope never worked with it
<ikonia> paulus68: ok, you want to take the image of your disk, while running from a livecd if possible (so that nothing is in use)
<paulus68> ikonia: brb kids in  trouble
<ikonia> paulus68: ok
<giraffe_> anyone get left4dead2 working?
<xqee> giraffe_ it should work with ubuntu 13.04
<OerHeks> GothPaw, the only tool i can think of without Windows, is UBcd, ultimate boot cd with free mbr/ntfs/partition tools
<ikonia> you're not going to do this safely / correctly without windows
<xqee> giraffe_ with steam
<giraffe_> yes with steam
<MrBarry> An IOGear print server is giving me a "Error writing spool: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT" error with 12.04. Any ideas?
<giraffe_> should and have ..
<giraffe_> lots of people have good intentions and usually fail
<GothPaw> because I have a friend that stops by once in a while with a netbook
<acdarekar> I have win7x64 UEFI GPT scheme installation. Tried to install Ubuntu13.04x64 using USB-stick. The stick boots but keyboard freezes. Can anybody shade some light over the matter?
<paulus68> ikonia: back
<ikonia> GothPaw: I'm sure you must know someone with a windows machine who can quickly run a chkdsk on it
<randomaussie> no matter how many times i remake my bootable ucb stick i keep getting hte GPT error.. i cant work out what i'm foing worng... only started getting htem today
<xqee> acdarekar did you tried ps/2 keyboard ?
<ikonia> paulus68: ok, boot from livecd, plug in usb drive, then do "dd if=/dev/yourdisk of=/dev/yourusbdisk bs=2m"
<gordonjcp> randomaussie: has it previously been partitioned with GPT?
<ikonia> paulus68: where you replace the disks eg: /dev/sda and /dev/sdc
<randomaussie> fat a fat 32 usb
<xqee> acdarekar also enable usb keyboard support in bios
<randomaussie> itsa**
<ikonia> paulus68: quick read on "man dd" wouldn't hurt
<gordonjcp> GothPaw: can you use fsck.ntfs to get it going enough to mount, then copy everything off and reformat it?
<GothPaw> ikonia. nope i dont....  only one person who has a netbook and i obviously cant put a desktop hdd  in that
<ikonia> GothPaw: you can with a usb connector
<gordonjcp> why would a netbook help?
<acdarekar> I am using PS/2 KB. I booted latest archlinux build in the same way I want ubuntu to.
<ikonia> gordonjcp: it's the only person he knows with a windows install to actually do a chkdsk on the device hs' having a problem
<acdarekar> The archlinux installation works
<Guest5021> Acer Iconia B1 Is it possible to install ubuntu touch on this device
<Guest5021> ?
<GothPaw> usb connector? its an internal drive.....
<ikonia> Guest5021: #ubuntu-touch is the correct channel as you've been told
<gordonjcp> Guest5021: stop asking that over and over
<paulus68> ikonia: ok thanks just another quick question is there an ubuntu, xubuntu or lubuntu that doesn't need pae? since my other laptop doesn't work with this
<ikonia> paulus68: what do you mean doesn't need pae ?
<gordonjcp> GothPaw: pop the drive out, plug it into a USB adaptor
<Guest5021> there is nobody online on that channel
<ikonia> Guest5021: there are many people
<GothPaw> ill try the fsck.ntfs
<ikonia> GothPaw: I assume the data is not important
<gordonjcp> ikonia: oh, you can run Windows on netbooks?
<paulus68> ikonia: During install I get the message that my cpu is not supported due to pae
<randomaussie> Gordonjcp: the usb is being formatter each time to fat 32 and hte install srive i clear the partition table each time i try
<ikonia> gordonjcp:....apparantly
<GothPaw> i dont have this "adapter"
<GothPaw> yes, the data is semi-important
<ikonia> GothPaw: then I would not recommend fsck.ntfs
<gordonjcp> randomaussie: right, but has it ever been partitioned with GPT?
<anonee> im compiling ponymix, and when i try to do sudo make I get: g++ -std=c++11 -Wall -Wextra -pedantic -O2 -g -DPONYMIX_VERSION=\"1\"  -D_REENTRANT      -c -o pulse.o pulse.cc
<anonee> cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-std=c++11’
<anonee> make: *** [pulse.o] Error 1
<gordonjcp> anonee: don't do "sudo make"
<randomaussie> gordonjcp: i never di it myself i dont even know what it is
<gordonjcp> randomaussie: try zeroing out the first *and last* few blocks of the disk
<acdarekar> @xqee My problem is unique, I never found anything relevant to my search but somewhere some dude mentioned the same in relation with arcjlinux, so I downloaded that distro. The KB doesn't freeze in that case. But it does in ubuntu13.04x64 UEFI GPT scheme.
<randomaussie> gordonjcp: ok remaking the usb agian
<anonee> gordonjcp :)
<xqee> acdarekar i do not know than, try to ask ikonia (hes expert)
<GothPaw> ikonia: what can i do then?
<acdarekar> @xqee, I am a bit blunt in irc rules, can I @ mention him?
<ikonia> GothPaw: here are you options 1.) use the windows tools form somewhere - the correct tools for the job, and make sure you friend does a proper job giving you data 2.) use other tools such suggested which may/may not help, but also have a risk of damaging the data
<xqee> highlight him, yes
<acdarekar> @ikonia, Hi! I have win7x64 UEFI GPT scheme installation. Tried to install Ubuntu13.04x64 using USB-stick. The stick boots but keyboard freezes. Can you shade some light over the matter?
<ikonia> acdarekar: I'd try simple tests such as hit the capslock key to see if the light goes on/off find out if it really has hung, or is just not working
<ikonia> acdarekar: also at what point it stops working maybe important
<acdarekar> The UEFI boot menu- screen where it lets me choose between install ubuntu or try ubuntu  or check the installation media. The keyboard freezes to numLock key.
<ikonia> acdarekar: hang on, the boot menu from the boot loader on the usb stick, or the menu from the uefi selection sreen from your system
<acdarekar> @ikonia I am using the same KB for windows and this live session of a 32bit .iso
<acdarekar> @ikonia the one from bootloader, I have to manually select to boot into UEFI stick by using F10 key.
<columb> How do I restore default system packages?
<acdarekar> I have used win xp-x386, win7-x386, win7-x64 using the same KB
<keijo_> osx
<netlar> If I get "Data Set Management TRIM supported" with the hdparm command, my ssd is already using Trim and nothing needs to be changed right?
<acdarekar> @ikonia, I am pretty sure it's a bug.
<MrSassyPants> is guvcview still the best thing to test webcams?
<donivanboo> hey people i have a question
 * [Derek] hi
<GiGaHuRtZ> Who has experience compiling and installing a kernel on ubuntu not using the "debian/ubnuu way"?
<ikonia> acdarekar: a bug in what ?
<donivanboo> hey whats the best way to set a dual boot  i have a currently installed oem windows instal and want to choose what to boot as soon as i boot
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: yes, why ?
<ikonia> donivanboo: if you install ubuntu along side windows, you get a boot menu to select which you want to boot
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: I can build the kernel, and on other distros I know how to install it. I just want to know if there is a preferred method of installation on ubuntu.
<donivanboo> soo if i boot live and set it to instal and set a partition when it instals it will auto do it?
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: what do yo umean prefered way ?, it's basically one file dropped into /boot until you are building proper pacakges, what are you actually asking ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Like is there a way to get the kernel to be added to those scripts that run sometimes during upgrades where it checks and reconfigures grub and sutff
<ikonia> donivanboo: auto what /
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: it will not be part of any of the official ubuntu scripts, such as the grub update scripts, as ubuntu's package manager will not be aware of it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok, Well if I wanted to build packagtes. How can I go about doing it. I found some decent directions on packaging the kernel
<GiGaHuRtZ> Let me show you
<acdarekar> @ikonia may be a installer bug, or my hardware setup is not ok with the ubuntu 13.04 x64
<donivanboo> will it auto set up the bootloader without damaging anything?
<acdarekar> @ikonia, the same installer works if I disable UEFI boot.
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: I was looking at using basically this http://pastebin.com/NTnXg1ci
<donivanboo> ive heard its easy to mess up the master boot record?
<ikonia> acdarekar: sorry, I'm still not clear, which menu it's hanging on, the UEFI one from your system, or the boot menu from the usb stick
<GiGaHuRtZ> which does work for packaging into a deb
<GiGaHuRtZ> but I had one issue with that command for building to a package
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: sorry, that looks bad to me.
<acdarekar> @ikonia The boot menu from the Stick.
<GiGaHuRtZ> the "kernel-headers" part
<ikonia> acdarekar: interesting
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: Well its shown in the ubuntu help as being a good way to do it
<GiGaHuRtZ> And others agreed
<acdarekar> @ikonia yes and frustrating to me.
<ikonia> then why are you asking, you already have your answer, I disagree, but that's just my view
<GiGaHuRtZ> But like I said, if I try building with "kernel-headers" it doesnt know a target with that name
<donivanboo> and after i do so if i wanted could i instal backtrack 5 with it not removing that or messing either up?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Omfg....
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: please do'nt use that language
<GiGaHuRtZ> what language?
<ikonia> donivanboo: multiple linux distributions, that's getting more complex
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: OMFG
<GiGaHuRtZ> Seriously, I really do not care for language anyway. This is IRC, I'm not afraid of consequences.
<BluesKaj> GiGaHuRtZ, this one is worth a try , no need to build, just add the deb , apt-cache search to find the headers and the kernels. http://liquorix.net/
<donivanboo> i just want windows 7 ubuntu and backtrack XD
<ikonia> donivanboo: ok, join #backtrack-linux and ask them for help
<GiGaHuRtZ> lmao
<donivanboo> kk
<satyam> heyy
<donivanboo> it wont let me send messages on there =/
<donivanboo> also says no loger supported or maintained
<ikonia> donivanboo: you need to register on the freenode network to use the channel
<ikonia> donivanboo: the #freenode channel can help you with that
<acdarekar> @ikonia, where should I seek more info? Google failed me or doesnt give relavan results to my keywords.
<ikonia> acdarekar: I'm just having a look myself at the moment
<ikonia> acdarekar: is there anything specificl about this keyboard ?
<acdarekar> Nope, I never found anything, I even borrowed my friends it still doesnt work on my system.
<ikonia> acdarekar: interesting, so you've actually tried another keyboard
<ikonia> acdarekar: I don't know if this is possible, but it would certainly interest me, but can you boot ubuntu from a cd and do the same test ?
<acdarekar> @ikonia, yes I have tried another KB since someone suggested me to do the same two weeks ago. No I cant boot CD, as I dont have a CD-ROM. Its very hard to get hands on one. I can give you CPU-Z result.
<streulma> does Microsoft Silverlight works with Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> acdarekar: why do I want cpu-z results
<Nothing_Much> I need some help
<Nothing_Much> snd-cmipci isn't working for me
<Nothing_Much> I can't insert snd_cmipci in my modules
<UnHolyTerror> streulma, no but moonlight does... and the newest WINE1.6 has support for Silverlight. have you tried downloading silverlight from your linux system?
<Nothing_Much> Bah
<streulma> UnHolyTerror: I think the sound is bad in Ubuntu. I have a site that has Silverlight (new Silverlight) support, but I saw didn't works on Linux
<Nothing_Much> Don't use Wine
<satyam> What has happened to UbuntuForums....?? It's still not Recovered..!! I want it badly...
<Nothing_Much> satyam, Me too, I'm having a pretty big problem with snd-cmipci
<acdarekar> @ikonia, CPU-z results if you want insights of my assembled desktop.
<streulma> UnHolyTerror: I stick with Windows XP then :( Windows 7 with 120 days support is an option :)
<Nothing_Much> Can I please get some help with snd_cmipci? It won't load for me after an update today
<zagibu> hello guys, i have no sound on my asus laptop, it seems the soundcard is not recognized, because the only channel I see in alsamixer is "BEEP"
<blischalk> My ubuntu 13.04 hangs at the booting screen with the dots and can't track figure out how to debug.  I have searched the net and the only  help I have found is to pres ESC while it is booting but the boot seems to be stuck in a loop.  Things fly by so fast you can't really make out what is being said but I can tell it seems the same sorts of lines are being repeated.
<blischalk> Has anyone else been having problems with ubuntu 13.04 hanging recently?
<zagibu> i've already donesome research and it seems snd-hda-intel should be the correct module
<Nothing_Much> zagibu, What?
<Nothing_Much> I'm using a C-Media sound card
<Nothing_Much> I NEED snd-cmipci
<zagibu> i have no sound, alsa doesn't recog the onboard sound
<Nothing_Much> It just stopped working after I updated it!!
<Nothing_Much> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10
<Nothing_Much> Does that make a difference?
<BluesKaj> zagibu, open a terminal and run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then you may have to reboot , if the driver/module is corrctly loaded , there will be no output from the command
<zagibu> BluesKaj: when I do that and check the syslog, it says failed to loadthe module
<Nothing_Much> It's not using the right sound card :/
<zagibu> hmmm, no wait, it didn't log an error now
<Nothing_Much> I had to blacklist snd-hda-intel because it would default to my graphics and onboard card
<Nothing_Much> *sound cards
<kovu2296> hello i have a asus1201n and it keeps overheating how do i overclock the fan speed
<xqee> kovu2296 try in bios
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, run sudo modprobe snd-cmipci , and read theabove post to zagibu
<Nothing_Much> ERROR: could not insert 'snd_cmipci': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kovu2296> @xqee how please
<zagibu> alright, will reboot to see if it changedanything
<Nothing_Much> I just did
<Nothing_Much> Still nothing
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, then the snd-cmipci is not the right name of the kernel module
<xqee> you should have hardware tab in bios  and smart fan option enable it and you should control fan
<xqee> also repleace thermal paste
<Nothing_Much> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-cmipci
<Nothing_Much> It is
<Nothing_Much> :/
<FloodBot1> Nothing_Much: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xqee> if its laptop clean it
<kovu2296> so i restart with f2 to enter bios
<moondog> anyone been to the ubuntu forums recently?
<kovu2296> its a netbook
<Nothing_Much> moondog, it's still down atm
<moondog> yeah, I noticed
<moondog> security breach
<moondog> unfortunate
<Nothing_Much> Guh
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, paste the output , cat /proc/asound/modules
<Nothing_Much> I don't have an output
<Catbuntu> Hihi, what's Ubuntu Discourse?
<ikonia> Catbuntu: in what reference ?
<Catbuntu> ubuntu-discourse.org
<ikonia> Catbuntu: that's not an official ubuntu site
<Catbuntu> No?
<Catbuntu> It has the Ubuntu-ish menu at the top
<kovu2296> i tried what you said but there was not that option in the bios menu
<xqee> kovu2296 is that laptop or desktop pc ?
<kovu2296> its a netbook
<ikonia> Catbuntu: looks like it may become official at some point authenticating against ubuntu-one
<xqee> try to clean it out
<Nothing_Much> I don't have an output
<Catbuntu> uhm
<xqee> clean fan and other
<kovu2296> i have done i blew it out with a air can
<kovu2296> is there a command so i can install smartfan
<izidor> hi, is there somebody who can help me with a custom XKB layout?
<Nothing_Much> What's an 'mpu_port'?
<xqee> install sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<izidor> for some reason, in 13.04 AltGr combination doesn't work
<xqee> Install lm-sensors than run sudo sensors-detect
<xqee> check temperatures
<Corey> I thought lm-sensors had been deprecated?
<Corey> I thought wrong. Disregard me.
<Nothing_Much> I don't have an output
<Nothing_Much> Bah
<xqee> idk :)
<kovu2296> ok i said yes to all the prompts now what
<xqee> type sensors
<xqee> and you should get output
<Nothing_Much> Can I get some help with CMI PCI please??
<kovu2296> acpitz-virtual-0
<kovu2296> Adapter: Virtual device
<kovu2296> temp1:        +74.0°C  (crit = +93.0°C)
<kovu2296> coretemp-isa-0000
<kovu2296> Adapter: ISA adapter
<kovu2296> Core 0:       +85.0°C  (crit = +125.0°C)
<FloodBot1> kovu2296: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kovu2296> Core 1:       +88.0°C  (crit = +125.0°C)
<kovu2296> sorry :s i forgot about the paste flood fuction
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, run aplay -l .pastebin the output pls
<Nothing_Much> No soundcards found >:/
<Nothing_Much> I'm telling you though, I have a C-Media sound card and the module isn't loading for me after today's update to Ubuntu 13.10!
<kovu2296> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5897522/
<NewbtoArch> how do I open a terminal fom a terminal
<mumpitzel> Nothing_Much: and what is the error message when you try loading it?
<Nothing_Much> ........
<Nothing_Much> ERROR: could not insert 'snd_cmipci': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Nothing_Much> That's it
<xqee> pretty high, try to  disassembly your netbook , repleace thermal paste and clean it out.
<NewbtoArch> anyone?
<mumpitzel> Nothing_Much: then do what the helpful error message says. most likely the module is not from the current kernel
<Nothing_Much> [ 1685.179288] snd_cmipci: Unknown parameter `mpu_port'
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, have you tried a dist-upgrade ?
<Nothing_Much> Still nothing
<Nothing_Much> well
<Nothing_Much> How do I get back to an earlier kernel?
<Nothing_Much> Through grub
<mumpitzel> Nothing_Much: install the earlier kernel with dpkg or apt
<mumpitzel> check if the kernel deb is still in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<james> hello
<xqee> ikonia 13.04 installed and runs without problems on 256mb ram
<kovu2296> i cant disasemmble my netbook i had it maintained a week ago in the show and they did replace the thermal paste and blow it out with the compressed air blower and the fan is working so it can only be the fan speed left
<ikonia> xqee: 13.04 ubuntu / lubuntu /xubuntu ?
<xqee> ubuntu
<ikonia> xqee: I doubt that very much
<ikonia> xqee: but I'm glad you've got your card working
<xqee> thanks
<dozcoov> ubuntu forum was hacked
<gaz1310> ok sherlock
<k1l14> i downgraded my kernel to 3.4, trying to get this nvidia driver package installed. but now when i select the kernel in grub and try to access terminal after i logout of xubuntu, nothing shows...
<k1l14> ;0(
<gaz1310> uh
<gaz1310> 3.4? why
<k1l14> the driver package wont work with a kernel higher then that
<k1l14> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1
<BluesKaj> k1l14, which driver?
<gaz1310> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<k1l14> its for a geforce3 ti 200
<gaz1310> jockey-text --help
<gaz1310> jockey-text -l
<gaz1310> jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<BluesKaj> won't the nvidia-current driver run that card?
<BluesKaj> k1l14,^
<k1l14> nope ;0(
<k1l14> its a dino card, lol
<dozcoov> For security purposes, please change the password of your email address registered to ubuntuforums.org
<gaz1310> its kernel related
<k1l14> was that directed at me gaz?
<k1l14> i have to run them commands?
<gaz1310> yeah
<gaz1310> that way you can install without X
<gaz1310> last resort
<JacksonIsaac> .
<k1l14> Package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is not installed, so not removed
<gaz1310> good
<k1l14> i think it's using the vesa driver
<gaz1310> now try the rest
<mumpitzel> k1l14: the old nvidia binary drivers need not only old kernel(s) but old Xorg versions too. if your card isn't supported by nvidia anymore, just use nouveau
<gaz1310> lol how OLd is the card
<joshu_> hi is there an ubuntu equivalent to team viewer? I know team viewer is available for ubuntu but I think it requires wine.
<mumpitzel> !vino
<k1l14> i dunno but it's old as hell
<k1l14> lol
<mumpitzel> joshu_: vino is a standard vnc server and part of gnome
<xqee> http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<mumpitzel> k1l14: what does lspci -nn say?
<gaz1310> lol
<xqee> http://www.teamviewer.com/hr/download/linux.aspx
<k1l14> i get this: Unknown driver: xorg:nvidia_current
<vfw> joshu_: There are a couple of vnc options, but no, I don't think there is something that can really replace teamviewer, (just install teamviewer if you need it).
<BluesKaj> mumpitzel, 's suggestion is a good one nouveau works very well
<gaz1310> yeah
<gaz1310> read the pci output
<xqee> http://www.teamviewer.com/hr/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<joshu_> hi mumpitzel but a vnc server makes remote support difficult with regards to firewalls, nat etc which I can't expect a user to understand how to configure. Teamviewer solves that
<gaz1310> lspci -nn
<joshu_> xqee I installed the deb package, but I'm trying to figure out how to start it with I only have a minimal ubuntu install with xserver-xorg and lightdm
<xqee> try type temviewer
<gaz1310> joshu_   install -fy
<mumpitzel> joshu_: dpkg -L <packagename>|grep bin  and you know where the binaries are and what their names are
<vfw> joshu_: Shouldn't be a problem, just find out what the executable is.  In a terminal type teamv and hit tab, that should show you, (may be teamviewer8).
<joshu_> gaz1310 mumpitzel vfw ok so when I drop to the terminal via ctrl+alt+F1 (again minimal system and GUI) and I execute team viewer I get the following
<vfw> joshu_: (The tab key is your friend.)
<joshu_> http://cl.ly/image/3Y31170O1r14
<xqee> joshu_ first type startx
<xqee> than try temviewer
<xqee> you do not have any gui to teamviewer work with
<vfw> joshu_: Is this (http://cl.ly/image/3Y31170O1r14) a console or a GUI terminal. (Because teamviewer requires an X windows session).
<Dr_Willis> caniocal should really leverage ubuntu one, and add some stuff like a teamviewer-type clone and other features to make ubuntu stand out from the other disrtos.  ;)
<gaz1310> soon it will be a MiR session :D
<joshu_> xqee that the terminal I get when I do ctrl+alt+F1 from the lightdm greeter
<Dr_Willis> joshu_,  the consoles are on alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 - X session should be on alt-ctrl-f7
<joshu_> Dr_Willis when I do ctrl-alt-f7 I get back to the lightdm greeter yes
<xqee> joshu_ instal xfce4 and than should work :)
<Dr_Willis> teamviewer i imagine needs to be ran from a GUI X session.
<gaz1310> log in to x
<Dr_Willis> the error message sort of says that. ;)
<vfw> joshu_: You said that you did ctrl+alt+F1 which would be a console mode, teamviewer won't work there.
<k1l14> damn thing froze on me
<k1l14> O_O
<vfw> Dr_Willis: You are correct, teamviewer requires X
<gaz1310> well
<gaz1310> sudo teamviewer --daemon enable
<gaz1310> shoud start the service
<vfw> gaz1310: The instaler should have taken care of that and the deamon should already be running, (or that is what I suppose).
<gaz1310> yeah prolly
<Dr_Willis> I dont use teamviewer enoguh to even know ;)   sort of scary it uses wine, and  its running a service.. but that may be just the gui part that uses wine
<vfw> gaz1310: (The error said "Application tried to create a window" and "Make sure that your X server is running".
<joshu_> basically i have this http://cl.ly/image/0s3j3D2k1T1k when a user logs in an RDP session is started. n other guy. The reason for team viewer is so i can shadow the user and help them..if this makes sense
<gaz1310> @wfw sure but the daemon should not need a x session
<k1l14> how would i use the nouveau drivers?
<vfw> joshu_: Looks as thought you've yet to login to your X-session.  Is that correct?
<vfw> gaz1310: You are correct.
<xqee> try to reboot than try execute temviewer
<kovu2296> is there a version of linux that is netbookfriendly
<vfw> xqee: I think he just needs to run it from an X-session.
<gaz1310> teamwiever must come prepacked with wine  yes?
<gaz1310> if so -then yes - u need X
<Dr_Willis> kovu2296,  i have very few issues with ubuntu on my netbook
<vfw> gaz1310: correct
<Dr_Willis> kovu2296,  i tend to use Lubuntu on low end machines.
<kovu2296> ok i have the latest machine
<kovu2296> so lubuntu uo say
<k1l14> what you talkin about willis?
<gaz1310> ram?
<k1l14> :0|
<Dr_Willis> its trivial to have the lubuntu desktop installed on ubuntu. and try them both
<xqee> iam running ubuntu server 13.04 with xfce fine :)
<xqee> only 256 mb ram :D
<gaz1310> why X on a server lol
<gaz1310> just ssh into the box
<gaz1310> anyway
<gaz1310> k1ll4
<gaz1310> nvidia adventures
<k1l14> ;0)
<gaz1310> updates :)
<vexz> So I've read that amd drivers were going to be compatible with linux then nvidia drivers.
<vexz> is this true?
<gaz1310> woot
<vfw> gaz1310: I think he left out "more"
<gaz1310> hehe
<k1l14> i checked additional drivers and i have two active but now in use...
<k1l14> *not
<danes> hello, anyone knows if there is a web interface for a scanner? I am running ubuntu in a server and I want to add a usb scanner but I want to be able to scan via a web interface
<k1l14> nvidia_current and nvidia riva/tnt/geforce
<k1l14> this is the first time i have ever seen that riva/tnt one
<Dr_Willis> danes,  you could always use a minimal vnc session to run xsane in. but ive not noticed any remote-scanner stuff. never really looked
<xqee> ikonia my tv card isnt working haha :)
<gaz1310> oh
<xqee> idk why
<gaz1310> w8
<gaz1310> nuke _current
<gaz1310> lemme chk
<gaz1310> now thats a DINO card :D
<FloodBot1> gaz1310: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vfw> danes: I use simplescan
<k1l14> :P
<ikonia> xqee: can you expand upon "not working"
<danes> vfw, Dr_Willis: it looks like SANE has a web interface http://sanewi.sourceforge.net/#preview
<xqee> i tried to open it with vlc
<k1l14> im thinking i need the riva/tnt/geforce one right?
<xqee> and i get error
<Dr_Willis> danes,  cant say ive ever tried that. ;) i scan rarely..
<ikonia> xqee: you need to give more detail than that
<danes> Dr_Willis:
<xqee> ikonia wait
<ikonia> VLC isn't TV Tuner software is it ?
<danes> Dr_Willis: I wanted to buy the neat scanner but its insanely expensive and their software does not support linux
<xqee> i use it in windows withut problems
<vfw> !info simplescan | danes
<ubottu> danes: Package simplescan does not exist in raring
<gaz1310> k1ll4
<gaz1310> can u chk etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vfw> !info simple-scan | danes
<ubottu> danes: simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 116 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Dr_Willis> danes,  I tend to buy what i find on sale. ;)   but i perhaps scan 10 pages a year.
<xqee> VLC is unable to open the MLR
<Dr_Willis> VLC can access v4l devices i belive.  but its not ideal for the task
<kovu2296> thank you everyone who has helped me today
<ikonia> xqee: I'd look up what MLR means (I don't know without research myself)
<gaz1310> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kovu2296> xqee and dr_willis
<gaz1310> or gksudo
<xqee> ikonia where is tv card mounted by default ?
<ikonia> xqee: it's not mounted
<xqee> ikonia what path ? /dev/dvb/adapter0
<xqee> ?
<xqee> how i can check that
<ikonia> xqee: depends on the card, but that can be a valid path, check it exists
<k1l14> no xorg.config gile there
<k1l14> *file
<xqee> ikonia it does not exist
<joshu_> xqee vfw ok don't know if I'm explained it well enough, but the purpose of my custom ubuntu build is to make it a thin client. When you login at the lightdm greeter you don't get a regular ubuntu desktop. All that happens is that an RDP session is started to a windows server. That's where you work. I was hoping to get team viewer to start when you boot the ubuntu OS and that I as an administrator would be able to connect to the OS via team
<joshu_>  viewer and see the lightdm greeter and help the user.
<dD> How can I have bot alt+shift and alt+shift+tab as shortcuts? I had it before, in a previous version of gnome, but now I can't.
<Mortix> hi, i got 2 graphic cards, 1 amd and the 2nd nvidia, im trying to watch 3 monitors, 2 connected to the amd and 1 to the nvidia
<Mortix> but it show me only 2 monitors(the amd)
<ikonia> xqee: ok, so you need to check the udev rules to see where it got created, or point your software at the correct device file
<ikonia> Mortix: that's not going to work
<ikonia> Mortix: while technically possible it will require multiple X servers setting up
<Mortix> so how can i make 3 monitors?
<Mortix> only with 2 amd graphic cards?
<vfw> joshu_:  You won't be able to run the teamviewer application until logged into the X-session.
<xqee> ikonia what i need to type ?
<joshu_> vfw hmm so only vnc allows that?
<vfw> joshu_: But, if you are doing all this within a LAN, (as opposed to going across the internet to the other machine), any other type of VNC application would be better.
<ikonia> xqee: what do you mean, what do you need to type ?
<vfw> joshu_: Is this all happening within your LAN?
<k1l_> Mortix: the problem is how the linux xserver uses the drivers. you cant one 2 different drivers on one xserver.
<xqee> ikonia to check that udev
<joshu_> vfw of course but unfortunately this will happen across the internet at remote locations as the user will run this custom ubuntu on a laptop. That's why I'm trying to figure out a remote support solution
<vfw> joshu_: (If so, there are better/easier solutions.
<ikonia> xqee: I'd suggest reading the info on the wiki page you posted, see if it mentions the device file it creates
<joshu_> vfw if it was on the LAN of course things would be easier.
<Mortix> k1l_: so in case ill change the nvidia card to amd card, it should work?
<Mortix> k1l_: since both of them will use the same driver no?
<k1l_> Mortix: yep. but im out of experience with 3 monitors. so i cant guarantee that this is an easy one then
<k1l_> Mortix: yep
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> the nvidia binary drivers only support sockets on the same card
<vfw> joshu_: So maybe use a combination of both.  Use another VNC server on the LAN and teamviewer across the internet. You can set the teamviewer application to start via Session Startup (~/.config/autostart),
<ikonia> to use multiple cards with sockets you'd need to launch multiple x servers
<xqee> ikonia can you help me install that or sth ?
<vfw> joshu_: ON the LAN, tightvncserver / tightvncviewer and / or x11vnc are some further options. (But there are others.)
<ikonia> sth ?
<xqee> something
<ikonia> xqee: I'd suggest reading the wiki page you posted and seeing if it mentions the device file it should create
<xqee> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Asus_U3100_Mini_plus_DVB-T
<joshu_> vfw sure but as you explained for team viewer to run in the background and accept a connection I need to install something like xstart or similar, right? I'm more concerned with over the internet solution then on LAN as the latter is not likely to happen
<GiGaHuRtZ> I know this error is badly formatted (it's just how it was spit out into the terminal): http://pastebin.com/ADiLrSTu I was running running glances for the past like 2 hours, and I just tabbed over to check myu disk I/O again, and it was crashed with that traceback. Any ideas what would cause this?
<gaz1310> OT: compile on 3.11 makes my cpu cook eggs
<k1l14> gaz1310: i tried that and there is no xorg.config file... ;0(
<xqee> I do not see anything
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: the guys in #python maybe able to help with the specifics of that trace back, as you'd have to understand the functions to a reasonable level to debug that
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok, thank you.
<vfw> joshu_: No, you need a startup script in ~/.config/autostart/
<k1l14> i also have a framebuffer driver for geforce in the list.
<k1l14> must be the kernel im running now, i didn't see any of this before
<vfw> joshu_: While it is true that the deamon runs in the background, the teamviewer application's GUI must be run as well.
<gaz1310> well its not the TM gui its WIne that needs the X
<gaz1310> as its bundled
<gaz1310> but yes :)
<cadou> hello
<k1l14> im so gonna busta tit.... :D
<gaz1310> Anyone tried Windows 8.1 fonts in ubuntu? worth the hassle?
<xqee> ikonia do i need to install drivers ?
<ikonia> xqee: what kernel is currently running
<xqee> 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:19:42 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> gaz1310,  if you need them.. but ive no idea why you would 'need' them ;)
<ThePendulum> I threw in a 2nd GPU with a 3rd monitor, but all the 3rd monitor shows is the Ubuntu loading screen
<ThePendulum> Any ideas?
<k1l14> how do i get it to use the driver?
<ikonia> xqee: ok, so it is in 3.7 - so it should be already in 3.8
<xqee> ikonia and how i can use card now ?
<gaz1310> willis heh..well im bored and will try :D
<Dr_Willis> gaz1310,  i get the ubuntu fonts and put them on my windows machines. ;)
<xqee> ikonia vlc and tvheadend wont fint it
<ikonia> xqee: what device file is vlc/tvheadend pointing at ?
<xqee> tvheadend didnt found it
<xqee> vlc same as ths
<gaz1310> uuh
<gaz1310> usr/share/fonts will make em avail to the whole systemm right
<xqee> ikonia do you want to check on tha team viewer ?
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<falkenMaze> anyone know how to untangle this one?  http://bpaste.net/show/DxVE8YTnmAgAyzVQ54MV/
<falkenMaze> it chokes on anything pcap.
<vfw> falkenMaze: Did you try "apt-get -f install"?
<gaz1310> vfw yeah as the pic sais
<gaz1310> try synaptic
<Dr_Willis> falkenMaze,  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     as a wild shot?
<falkenMaze> vfw yes
<falkenMaze> Dr_Willis i am dist-upgrade'ed
<rantic> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu and I'm a bit lost with the interface. How do I add my own applications to the launcher on the left hand side?
<vfw> falkenMaze: What OS is it?
<Dr_Willis> falkenMaze,  the version # in the error seems odd..
<gaz1310> drag n drop
<falkenMaze> security-onion on ubuntu
<gaz1310> -rantic
<rantic> gaz1310, Doesn't seem to work
<k1l_> rantic: easiest method is to start the program an then make a rightclick on it and choose "keep in launcher"
<zipy> is it possible to run tmx after i launched sth in ssh?
<Dr_Willis> rubygem-fpm : Depends: rubygem-json (>= 0) but it is not installable
<rantic> gaz1310, Hm it seemed to work with another program .. but not the shortcut to a java application I downloaded.
<falkenMaze> whoops, I guess dist-upgrade now fails with same error.
<rantic> k1l_, Thanks I'll try that
<vfw> falkenMaze: Version number are you on?  Ubutnu 10.04?
<gaz1310> java apps behaves like "webapps"?
<Dr_Willis> zipy,  you can set tmux where it auto starts up when you login.  you can run it at any time if you wanted. but you dont move apps ran befor that time INTo tmux
<ikonia> xqee: sorry, I'm asking what it's looking for - not if it found it or not
<gaz1310> if so - the make a shortcut to it and place on launcher
<vfw> falkenMaze: What is pcapcat?
<zipy> Dr_Willis, ok to late then :D
<falkenMaze> Dr_Willis 12.04.2 LTS
<falkenMaze> pcap
<astr0naut> Hello guys, I have a question.
<astr0naut> what does "received a ctcp version from username" mean?
<Dr_Willis> astr0naut,  they versioned you..   your client replied some info back
<xqee> what is with this firmware ?
<astr0naut> Dr_Willis, I run my distro as root, and I use XChat IRC, can they execute some commands on my machine thru ctcp?
<astr0naut> or something? is ctcp dangerous?
<vfw> falkenMaze: Is the date correct?
<falkenMaze> vfw what do you mean?
<vfw> date
<falkenMaze> date of what?
<k1l_> !rootirc | astr0naut
<ubottu> astr0naut: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<gaz1310> _D
<theadmin> astr0naut: Running as root is always a bad idea, but no, CTCP doesn't allow remote command execution. It's still dangerous to run as root though.
<gaz1310> root is fun
<ikonia> gaz1310: grow up - we are trying to help people here
<vfw> falkenMaze: In the terminal, type: date  #Hit enter, see what it says, (see if it is correct).
<k1l_> astr0naut: but now they know your client and version and could lookup some security issue.
<astr0naut> theadmin, Why is running as root on Ubuntu is bad?
<falkenMaze> vfw july 21 2013
<astr0naut> How can I know their version and client?
<k1l_> astr0naut: if the find a security whole they have root rights
<astr0naut> is there a command for it?
<theadmin> astr0naut: Because. Giving apps rights they don't even need is always a bad idea.
<Dr_Willis> doing anything as root when not absoutly needed is bad..
<astr0naut> How can I request client info from other users?
<astr0naut> from ctcp?
<astr0naut> what's the specific command for this?
<theadmin> astr0naut: /version nickname, I think.
<Dr_Willis> astr0naut,  see the docs for your irc client perhaps
<k1l_> astr0naut: think of: you always run with a loaded and unlocked gun. that is not necessary . just give the apps the rights they need at least
<theadmin> astr0naut: sudo exists for a reason
<astr0naut> theadmin, how can I request ctcp version and client from users in IRC?
<astr0naut> just like they CTCP'ed me?
<theadmin> astr0naut: Just said, /version nickname
<theadmin> astr0naut: Well, obviously, "nickname" is their nickname
<vfw> falkenMaze: udo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<falkenMaze> Dr_Willis actually, I don't know what the 'pcapcat' is. but every program wants it as a dependancy.
<xqee> sa
<xqee> sa
<xqee> sa
<FloodBot1> xqee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> astr0naut: but again, running everything as root is not supported in here
<vfw> falkenMaze: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xqee> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/5897722/
<bhalash> Seeing the phrase "running everything as root" just made me feel a little sick inside.
<ikonia> xqee: I'm sorry, I'm not being clear,
<gaz1310> @vfw sudo ntpdate -q time-a.nist.gov
<gaz1310> first
<rypervenche> astr0naut: There is no reason that you should be running a GUI as root and I doubt anyone will help you with anything if you continue to do so.
<ikonia> xqee: your software will look for a device node, eg: /dev/video/video1, or something like that, what device is it looking for
<xqee> ikonia see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5897726/
<ikonia> xqee: that's a good spot
<ikonia> xqee: 16.932948] usb 1-1: dvb_usb_v2: Did not find the firmware file 'dvb-usb-af9035-02.fw'. Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. Status -2
<ikonia> [   16.933622] usb 1-1: dvb_usb_v2: 'Asus U3100Mini Plus' error while loading driver (-2)
<ikonia> [   16.934004] usb 1-1: dvb_usb_v2: 'Asus U3100Mini Plus' successfully deinitialized and disconnected
<ikonia> xqee: did not find firmware, that's the key
<falkenMaze> vfw I had already run that before error free, went to update the actual distro and that's when the pcapcat error popped up. upgrade now borks at the same place
<xqee> ikonia is this firmware  http://palosaari.fi/linux/v4l-dvb/firmware/af9035/dvb-usb-af9035-02.fw_f71efe295151ba76cac2280680b69f3f_11.5.9.0_5.17.9.1 ?
<ikonia> xqee: I do'nt know
<ikonia> xqee: it looks possible
<xqee> ikonia it is, but where i do need tzo put it
<theadmin> Eh, maybe it's best to check the repositories for that first?
<ikonia> xqee: depends where the kernel expects it, is there anything in /lib/firmware ?
<arc__> some one can plz answer this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/321990/packages-gone-in-upgrade
<xqee> yap there are some firmwares
<vfw> falkenMaze: Look at /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and see if there is any clues there.
<falkenMaze> vfw ok, good idea!
<xqee> ikonia i put firmware there and restarted
<vfw> falkenMaze: Other than that, I dono, but you may have some ppa that is causing problems..
<xqee> ill see than
<Hilikus> i'm trying to kill X but when i do sudo service gdm stop i get
<Hilikus> stop: Unknown instance:
<Hilikus> any idea how to stop x?
<falkenMaze> vfw I am not familiar with ppa  :(
<xqee> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/5897746/
<k1l> Hilikus: its lightdm now on ubuntu
<Hilikus> thank you k1l
<xqee> ikonia i need to borrow 2.0 usb pci card and try than :)
<ikonia> xqee: certainly looks like it
<bhalash> hilikus: service lightdm stop
<xqee> ikonia most important is that firmware is working now
<gaz1310> later guys
<xqee> ikonia ill be back soon, iam going to borrow it
<Estrobeda> Hello again, i have had this problem everytime i use linux at all, my laptop batery gets low too fast, i cant find the problem, the drivers are up to date, the computer is Asus k53sm. I think the problem is the performance, in windows i can choose, low power high power etc, i cant do that in ubuntu so i think it use max performance, is it possible to fix this problem? the laptop gets criticaly low around 30-60 min and it is starting 
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, any plans to bring back  forums?
<k1l> Out`Of`Control: #ubuntuforums is the teamchannel
<Out`Of`Control> k1l:  thanks
<shaun1990> when did the forums get hacked
<k1l> #ubuntuforums is the teamchannel
<Penyulap> I tear my hair out, i can't find on google, I unpack an archive into the current directory, but rather than unpack them into the current directory, it unpack everything into a subdirectory with the name of the archive. I can't move that directory contents into the current one, i renamed it and try again, but always the command line says like "mv: `www/w' and `www/w' are the same file"
<Penyulap> how to copy files from a subdirectory into the current directory ?
<falkenMaze> how do you force uninstall a package? bpaste.net/show/x4Gyk5mFfiDDj2LYOMj5
<bhalash> Estrobeda: Your machine is using the Nvidia video card under Linux, and the Linux drivers are awful. They run the card at full speed regardless of anything you are actually doing.
<bhalash> Estrobeda: Check out http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Ampelbein> falkenMaze: have a look at the --force-help option of dpkg. But usually that shouldn't be needed. What is your exact problem? (That paste is not valid)
<Estrobeda> ok thank you for your reply =D i will check it out
<GAOFLA> what vulnerability they used to hack into ubuntuforums ?
<bhalash> Estrobeda: np sir. It is possible to switch to the integrated Intel card, which will go along way to preserving your battery life, and to just use the Nvidia card on a per-application basis.
<Penyulap> I worked it out
<k1l1451n> i looked the drivers in synaptic and i see the ones that i need but it wont install em...
<k1l> GAOFLA:  #ubuntuforums is the teamchannel
<GAOFLA> k1l, thanks
<Estrobeda> ok i will do that
<falkenMaze> Ampelbein yeah, what the heck is --force-<thing>,<thing> supposted to mean? I tried the package name and that borked.
<k1l1451n> could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<k1l1451n> the following packages have unresolvable dependencies. make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences.
<k1l1451n> ?
<Ampelbein> falkenMaze: Without an error message it's hard to help you. Use paste.ubuntu.com for longer texts.
<lotuspsychje> can i print in another color in hplip if the black cartridge is empty?
<columb> Nautilus keep crashing (closing&black screening my wallpaper until next nautlius launch) when I try to open Dropbox folder. What's wrong with it? 13.10.
<bhalash> columb: Is your wallpaper in your Dropbox folder?
<columb> bhalash, nope.
<bhalash> columb: I had a similar problem two years ago, and it turned out to be a permissions problem. :/
<ThePendulum> Meh
<columb> http://pastebin.com/HfJEsQGL
<ThePendulum> I installed video drivers for a 2nd GPU, and now Ubuntu won´t become visible anymore
<ThePendulum> Any way to remove all Nvidia drivers?
<arc__> IF YOU ARE good at ubuntu problens please help me at #ubuntu-uk plz
<ThePendulum> ´Good´ is rather subjective
<arc__> ok then an expert
<arc__> just help please #ubuntu-uk
<bhalash> columb: apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<auronandace> arc__: what's wrong with getting help here?
<bhalash> columb: Then apt-get install -f
<bhalash> auronandace: Maybe we aren't British enough? :p
<sharif> http://ubuntuforums.org not open
<bhalash> sharif: We know.
<dD> How can I have bot alt+shift and alt+shift+tab as shortcuts? I had it before, in a previous version of gnome, but now I can't.
<bhalash> dD: gconf-editor is still in Gnome, right?
<dD> bhalash, it is, but i can't configure one with alt + shift and the other with alt+shift + tab, they interfere :/
<r0uh> fkejkoeoowonfjehicmk3nhcjkn33hbcy 7hoh&*Yfnih8hUJygdjnH7yhfnjH7hfnn3jh78dyhe
<dD> bhalash, (it's actually dconf editor, but yes)
<bhalash> dD: Gnome is annoying to configure. You might hit Google for information on where keybinds like alt+tab are stored.
<mooperd> how do I install jdk 1.6?
<mooperd> is this jdk 6 or 7?
<mooperd> I am jolly confused
<bhalash> mooperd: apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<squaregoldfish> mooperd jdk 1.6 == jdk 6
<bhalash> mooperd: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/
<mooperd> niice
<theadmin> bhalash: Sun's java isn't in the repos for, like, more than a year now?
<theadmin> mooperd: Use OpenJDK or download from java.com
<dD> bhalash, so, I did find the keybinds.  But if alt + shift is used to change keyboard layout, then I can't use alt + shift + tab for reverse alt tab.  If it's not, then I can use it (all through dconf)
<bhalash> theadmin: Shows how much I use Java. :D Don't they have a self-extracting file on the site?
<mooperd> is openjdk completely compatable?
<rypervenche> mooperd: I've never had any problems with it.
<hocin20> how to creat db for metasploit in ubuntu
<bhalash> dD: I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122748/enabling-native-shortcuts-on-gnome-3
<mooperd> where do I find openjdk-6-jdk. I can only see openjdk-7-jdk
<theadmin> mooperd: openjdk-6-jdk is in Universe... Should be just there
<theadmin> mooperd: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<columb> bhalash, nautilus-dropbox is not not installed. :(
<mooperd> theadmin: thanks man
<columb> Error when I try to start nautilus from terminal: http://pastebin.com/HX7Pf4FC
<bhalash> columb: Try apt-get install -f
<columb> Tried.
<mooperd> theadmin: how about the environment?
<mooperd> JAVAHOME and stuff
<theadmin> mooperd: Eh. Shouldn't have to configure that stuff manually if you use the repos
<mooperd> theadmin: hmm, it hasnt :(
<theadmin> mooperd: Environment changes usually require to log out and back in
<columb> Oh well, fixed it by nautilus -q
<theadmin> mooperd: Did you do that?
<mooperd> theadmin: yes
<bhalash> columb: Hah. Right as I'm reading a thread with that as a solution.
<dD> bhalash, Thanks.  That won't work though, because both of them belong to dconfeditor.  See, the problem is that they clash.
<columb> Nope, not fixed. At least I was able to open folder with it.
<mooperd> theadmin: but as root
<mooperd> theadmin: but I guess that shouldnt make a differance
<dD> bhalash, basically, if I disable one, the other one works.  It used to work before but not anymore.
<joshu_> so I found this that shows how to start a vnc server at the lightdm greeter http://roger.steneteg.org/245/start-vnc-together-with-lightdm/
<mijk> hey, how do I mount a img file I created with bximage that has no file system?
<bhalash> dD: Gotcha. I'm starting to understand your problem a bit better. You used to have a setup where each keybind had more than one action?
<joshu_> this would allow me to connect with a vnc client and see the lightdm login window, right?
<bhalash> mijk: mount -o loop /path/to/image /mnt/whatever ?
<mijk> bhalash, it wouldn't error out due to lack of fs specified?
<bhalash> mijk: Try and report the error
<BenjaminRH> Hey people. My laptop screen's black on boot until I put it to sleep and then wake it up again. Any idea why that might be, and how I can fix that?
<mijk> mount: you must specify the file system type
<dD> bhalash, so basically, Alt+Shift was used to change keyboard language.  But, (if I remember correctly), alt+shift would only change it "on key up".  Then, alt+shift+tab would do reverse alt tab (ie, change windows counterclockwise).  Now, if I have alt+shift enabled to change the keyboard shortcut, I can't use alt+shift+tab to do reverse alt tab, it's like the shift is ignored (probably because the keyboard layout change takes precedence).
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> Hi, can someone help me please
<ianorlin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bhalash> mijk: I can't find any good documentation on the file format. Try -t iso9660
<bhalash> dD: So alt + shift + up arrow was "change keyboard"?
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> ok, how do I get internet explorer 8 on xubuntu
<bhalash> Linux_xubuntu_ne: VM?
<dnano91> hi, i'm planning to setup a dualboot with ubuntu and win8 on a macbook pro. only problem is, i want to run ubuntu in efi mode and windows in mbr (as it doesn't support efi 1.1). i know that osx uses some kind of protected/hybrid mbr to run windows, but i don't know how to create this kind of mbr on a gpt formatted drive with ubuntu (without osx). can anyone help me with this issue?
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> bhalash how is that going to help?
<k1l> !wine | Linux_xubuntu_ne
<ubottu> Linux_xubuntu_ne: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dD> bhalash, alt+shift was change keyboard (without the up arrow)
<BenjaminRH> Linux_xubuntu_ne: why do you want ie8 on ubuntu?
<BenjaminRH> Linux_xubuntu_ne: if it's for website testing, there are some web apps you can use that will save you the trouble
<mijk> "mount -t none" or "mount -t raw" don't work
<bhalash> Linux_xubuntu_ne: A Windows VM can run IE8. Also, Wine support seems awful.
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> Wine couldn't download ie8 for some reason, and I have no disc to do a VM
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> bhalash ^^
<bhalash> Linux_xubuntu_ne: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17187
<bhalash> dD: I think you might want to consider alternative shortcuts, if you can't change it in dconf-editor. :/
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> bhalash will have a look
<bhalash> Linux_xubuntu_ne: I mean, if you really, really need IE8, then a VM is probably the path you're going to have to go down.
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> SO I cannot get it then :/
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> ok cheers
<BenjaminRH> I'm experiencing a very annoying problem. My laptop screen is black on boot until I put it to sleep and then wake it up again. Any idea why that might be, and how I can fix that? This is a completely fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04. The only thing I've done is apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and reboot
<iceroot> Linux_xubuntu_ne: use playonlinux to install ie
<iceroot> Linux_xubuntu_ne: but not everything will work (mono, active x and other strange ms stuff)
<BenjaminRH> Incidentally, to see the installation screen, I had to run install with nomodeset
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> iceroot link please
<BenjaminRH> but once I've put it to sleep and then woken it up again, everything works perfectly
<iceroot> Linux_xubuntu_ne: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<dD> bhalash, :( I wonder what changed, it worked before. Do you think that there is a way to set one of them to be "on key up"?
<iceroot> Linux_xubuntu_ne: then sart it and choose ie for installation
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> cheers
<iceroot> Linux_xubuntu_ne: winetricks should also be able to install ie8. for wine-support see #winehq
<dD> bhalash, or set priorities?
<bhalash> dD: Explicitly set the action to alt+shift+up arrow?
<Linux_xubuntu_ne> iceroot i tried winetricks and it failed to download it for some unknown reason
<iceroot> Linux_xubuntu_ne: #winehq for wine-issues
<dD> bhalash, sorry, by "on key up" I mean when someone let's go of a key.
<taek>  no
<bhalash> dD: AFAIK no.
<zipy> does someone know what is the problem on this: 192.168.0.100(rw,async,no_subtree_check,fsid=0)   . /pathtodir does not support NFS export <-- when i start nfs server
<PAiDkernelPANiC> the ubuntu forums are down
<PAiDkernelPANiC> omg
<zipy> ye
<zipy> i wanted to google that too :P
<drjeats> intense hackage
<whoever> zipy: are you mounting an smb share
<PAiDkernelPANiC> defacement: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Website_defacement
<zipy> no samba running
<PAiDkernelPANiC> im curious how site looked while it was hacked
<whoever> zipy: so where is this directory you are tring to mount, on a different box ?
<zipy> i think its sth about the fsid=0
<k1l> PAiDkernelPANiC: #ubuntuforums
<dD> bhalash, thanks :/
<joshu_> is x11vnc with ssh and reverse vnc a good alternative to teamviwerer?
<whoever> zipy: what
<PAiDkernelPANiC> ok, thanks
<zipy> no its local, that is in my exports config
<whoever> zipy: ah, then why are you using an ip if it is local
<zipy> cuz thats the clients
<zipy> that are allowed to connect
<recursion_> anybody here every use LightTable IDE?
<whoever> zipy: why don't you try to just export it with out  the allow
<whoever> ie export=somepath
<whoever> zipy: and curious whey are you tring to export it , what are you tring to achieve
<Estrobeda> hello, now i have installed bumblebee on my computer, is the batterysaveing automaticly on and the optirun command makes the nvidia card work or is the optirun command for energy saveing? Or is this totaly wrong place to ask?
<zipy> i just want to share that folder via nfs
<whoever> zipy: why not samba , it seems like your are doing a tone more work then you need
<zipy> this is my /etc/exports: /home/pi/downloads/complete      192.168.0.100(rw,async,no_subtree_check,fsid=0)
<whoever> to share a file
<zipy> and when i start the nfs server that error occurs
<whoever> zipy: so why do you have nosubtree
<jasunto> does 13.04 finally support vnc before login?
<whoever> jasunto: i don't think so
<zipy> cuz when i dont insert that i will get a message that "no_subtree" istn chosen
<whoever> zipy: why do you have to share nfs, why not cfs\
<jasunto> whoever: thats horrible
<leotemp> need assistance installing atheros wifi driver - noob level
<chipotle> hi, i'm trying to transfer files from my ubuntu machine to my freenas machine, over ethernet… how do i locate the freenas box, after i've loaded and authenticated via the gui. i want to do it in the CLI for speed and reliability...
<zipy> hmm
<irgendwer4711>  hi, how to create a bzip2 compressed initrd with make-kpkg?
<zipy> i dont know cfs what is it
<chipotle> can i do it with cp, or do i have to do scp?
<chipotle> please advise...
<jasunto> how hard is it to run vnc as a startup service so people can vnc in and log in? why do i have to do backflips and isntall x11vnc?
<jasunto> getting rigging with auto login then screensaver lock
<whoever> zipy: its samba it allows you to share files/printers, without the neeed to export like you are doing
<joshu_> jasunto i'm trying to figure out a remote support solution myselg
<joshu_> myself
<gordonjcp> jasunto: so you want it to log in automatically and have x11vnc running at startup?
<rohff> hi guest149
<zipy> hmm i thought its faster with nfs
<GothPaw> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]-----------
<GothPaw> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<FloodBot1> GothPaw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasunto> there are guides out there that have x11vnx start before login, i also had an issue if running headless and made a vga loop back adapter
<whoever> jasunto: what are you tring to remote support
<jasunto> maybe install the ubuntu version of rdp server
<rohff> hi guest149
<jasunto> i have a ubuntu machine at home, i like to ssh tunnel then vnc over it
<gordonjcp> jasunto: what are you trying to do?
<whoever> jasunto: so you just want to remote install an OS
<whoever> ?
<jasunto> if i do an update and reboot or if it does for power loss, you cant stock because login screen
<jasunto> have to login then vnc starts
<jasunto> remote into my ubuntu install from outside of home
<whoever> jasunto: ssh
<joshu_> i want to be able to access an ubuntu install at the lightdm greeter as shown here http://cl.ly/image/0s3j3D2k1T1k. before a user logins in
<gordonjcp> jasunto: okay, just use ssh
<jasunto> acts as a server also, may need to remote in and start or manage downloads
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<jasunto> i do use ssh
<jasunto> i like to tunnel vnc sometimes
<gordonjcp> vnc on a server? o_O
<jasunto> its not a Server per say
<ThePendulum> I installed Nvidia drivers and now I can no longer boot into Ubuntu. It will simply go to black, without the possibility to get into a tty. Is there any way to remove these drivers from a live CD?\
<jasunto> i do some server type stuff with it
<gordonjcp> jasunto: "per se"
<bitnumus> hi, all my icons descriptions are showing white squares instead of text
<bitnumus> and ideas?
<gordonjcp> jasunto: not "per say"
<gordonjcp> jasunto: okay, so are you trying to run desktop apps over VNC too?
<whoever> bitnumus: that is probably because they are not standard characheres
<jasunto> yes, some i have to
<bitnumus> whoever, its all of them
<gordonjcp> jasunto: depending on how fast your network connection is, that might be pretty slow
<jasunto> i just like multiple access methods
<find-help> hi, im trying to use the "find" command to say find 1expr OR 2expr exec something. The problem is that if the 1 expr is true then the 2nd expression isnt executed.
<jasunto> no, i have great internet
<rypervenche> gordonjcp: I corrected someone on that the other day too, lol.
<whoever> bitnumus: is it english that should be showing up
<gordonjcp> rypervenche: it's so annoying
<jasunto> i do it already, just have to never log out or reboot or lose power longer than my ups can handle
<jasunto> ssh tunnel can do compression
<find-help> as stated in the man pages
<bitnumus> it may have been since i installed the package - komodo-edit-globalmenu
<rypervenche> gordonjcp: *high five* for being grammar Nazis!
<bitnumus> whoever, yes, i am talking about every single application
<ThePendulum> Anyone? :(
<jasunto> 100 down and 10 up internet, runs fine
<bitnumus> in the unity menu
<gordonjcp> rypervenche: don't much like the term "grammar nazi" but you're right ;-)
<find-help> so anyone know how i can say say if 1 expr is true still continue to second expr regardless
<whoever> bitnumus: did this just start
<bitnumus> whoever, yes
<jasunto> very easy with windows and rdp, but id rather not run that crap
<jasunto> used a virtual machine of windows for crap like that before
<find-help> find . -type f -iname expr1 -o expr2 -exec echo '{}' \;
<whoever> BTCOxygen: did you apply any updates before this started
<ThePendulum> I guess I should just reinstall Ubuntu :
<gordonjcp> rypervenche: I'm very very dyslexic and so I'm really picky about language
<gordonjcp> ThePendulum: if you've been screwing around with it for more than half an hour, you would have been quicker reinstalling
<bitnumus> whoever, not 100% sure, it may have been after i installed 'komodo-edit-globalmenu' which i think toys with his somehow
<ThePendulum> gordonjcp: Eh, not really.
<gordonjcp> jasunto: I don't know what windows and rdp is
<ThePendulum> gordonjcp: The installation doesn't cover the hours of configuration
<rypervenche> gordonjcp: I'm worse than you though. I stare at that blank space at the end of your sentence wondering where the period is... :X
<gordonjcp> ThePendulum: what takes hours to configure?
<whoever> bitnumus: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<gordonjcp> rypervenche: :-p
<ThePendulum> gordonjcp: All applications as well as Ubuntu itself
<ThePendulum> I'd much rather save it
<gordonjcp> ThePendulum: "Ubuntu itself" needs pretty much no configuration
<jasunto> remtoe desktop, works all the time regardless of whether a user is logged in, same if you install vnc on windows, runs as service and can always vnc in. i would rather not run windows, blah.
<columb> http://i.imgur.com/SlJ1WTm.jpg Hm...
<jasunto> remote
<gordonjcp> ThePendulum: you might need to bung a wifi key in or something
<vale_> I'm trying to install XAMPP but get this error when running the installer "./xampp-linux-x64-1.8.2-0-installer.run: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<ThePendulum> gordonjcp: Customization, if you like
<bitnumus> whoever, everything is as it should be there
<vale_> Can anyone help please?
<whoever> bitnumus: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jasunto> vale: missing a quote
<gordonjcp> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<whoever> bitnumus: does this only do this in x or does terminal look the same way
<vale_> jasunto: I know, I hit enter by accident
<gordonjcp> !xampp > vale_
<ThePendulum> I assume there is no way to completely remove the Nvidia drivers from a live CD?
<ubottu> vale_, please see my private message
<ShaneO> good afternoon everyone is there anyone who I could ask a question about zenity or is there a channel dedicated to it?
<ShaneO> I am reading the docs but it is vague about what I am trying to do
<jasunto> check all quotes in the .run and make sure thye are closes on the ends
<bitnumus> whoever sec.
<wilee-nilee> ShaneO, State you problems for help.
<jasunto> im out of here, going to set ubuntu to auto login and then immediately lock to screensaver.
<bitnumus> whoever, http://imgur.com/vjqbx0T
<R0SSI> does anyone know the instruction of Workman installation: https://github.com/deekayen/workman + http://www.workmanlayout.com/blog/?
<ShaneO> wilee-nilee I am using the method shown here to create a list https://help.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/list.html.en .I want the items in the list when selected to perform an action like executing a function. I tried using | to execute the function but nothing happens ex. 393823 backup data | function
<wilee-nilee> ShaneO, I meant to the channel not me, thats how it works. ;)
<ShaneO> * backup data | backup which is a defined function in the script
<BenjaminRH> I'm having quite a few issues with my new Toshiba laptop on a fresh install of 13.04. I think it might be caused by the Toshiba ACPI not loading or something. Any ideas?
<ShaneO> oh :) I was hoping maybe you knew :)
<whoever> bitnumus: does it look like that on the deskop or only in dash
<wilee-nilee> ShaneO, Oh you are an optimist. ;)
<ShaneO> lol yeah you could say that
<rohff> hi guest116
<bitnumus> whoever, i dont use 'desktop'
<bitnumus> i have no icons there
<whoever> bitnumus: are you using gnome ?
<bitnumus> 13.04, no
<wilee-nilee> R0SSI, If you are registered with freenode you might also ask in ##linux
<crazydiamond> Hi. Can anyone suggest way to share WiFi from Ubuntu  to Android? I'm trying to establish AdHoc access point (via NetworkManager), but it seems to be invisible to Android
<james> w00t, i did it!!!!
<whoever> bitnumus: have you tried apt-get dist-update
<k1l14> it still lists the shitty resolutions, but i can xrandr and get a better one. im at 1440x900 now
<k1l14> YAY!!!
<neumjeren> hello!
<whoever> neumjeren: heellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo
<falkenMaze> I am really stuck here. I cannot get aroung libpcapcat (no clue what it is, but can't get around it)  http://bpaste.net/show/DxVE8YTnmAgAyzVQ54MV/
<k1l14> is it dangerious to be on an old kernel?
<neumjeren> In order to disable touchpad while typing I added "syndaemon -i 2 &" line in rc.local but it doesn't work. It works fine when I type in terminal (works after closing to), but not in the script. Anyone knows why?
<gordonjcp> k1l14: maybe, maybe not
<falkenMaze> k1l14 yup!
<k1l14> ;0|
<whoever> falkenMaze: well what are you tring to do
<falkenMaze> k1l14 they called it EOL because it's dead.
<gordonjcp> k1l14: it depends what you're doing and how you're doing it
<drjeats> I'm trying to run the liveCD, and it gets to the point where the splash screen clears and you get some lines of text starting with * Starting LightDM Display Manager    [ OK ]
<drjeats> however it gets stuck after: * Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices   [ OK ]
<falkenMaze> k1l14 expect the same performance out of it as any other corpse.
<iceroot> k1l14: what do you mean with old kernel? 3.2 instead of 3.11? or 3.2 and not the latest security updates for 3.2? (3.2 is just an example)
<joshu_> how do i get l2tp/ipsec to work as a client from network manager?
<drjeats> i can futz around in a grub command line. but anyone have any hints as to where I could start looking to find where the problem is?
<k1l14> im not expecting alot here, i know its an old card...
<whoever> drjeats: well then, try to install it, or try another live disk
<zimbo> i'm trying to download torrents from this site http://www.textbooknova.com
<k1l14> i think it was 3.4
<zimbo> when i click on a link
<zimbo> the torrent client doesn't open
<zimbo> and it says to choose an application
<iceroot> k1l14: there is no ubuntu release with 3.4
<k1l14> the newest one was 3.5....
<zimbo> but i cannot find transmission in that menu
<falkenMaze> k1l14 which kernel?
<falkenMaze> k1l14 which release I mean?
<drjeats> whoever: almighty. I was worried that an install wouldn't work since the liveCD wouldn't work, but...why not.
<whoever> zimbo: /me will assume you doing legal activity
<whoever> zimbo: what client
<k1l14> i think it was 3.4 i found the steps to get it on askubuntu
<zimbo> whoever transmission
<drjeats> alrighty*
<whoever> drjeats: live cd, everything his rom, to ram, to screen ,  it works bettr off an hd
<find-help> find . -type f -iname expr1 -o expr2 -exec echo '{}' \; something like this but for both expr1 + 2
<find-help> find . -type f -iname expr1 -o expr2 -exec echo '{}' \; something like this but for both expr1 + 2
<k1l14> brb, gonna find the page real quick
<find-help> find . -type f -iname expr1 -o expr2 -exec echo '{}' \; something like this but for both expr1 + 2
<FloodBot1> find-help: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> k1l14: please dont update the kernel like that, use the kernel from the repos and install the security updates or use a backported kernel but dont download deb packages from somewhere else or use ppas for kernels. there is normally no reason to install a newer kernel
<whoever> zimbo: then you need to navigate to transmission , when you say open with this application
<falkenMaze> k1l14 lsb_release -a
<k1l14> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140254/how-to-install-linux-3-4
<whoever> zimbo: and it should work, i just don't like transmission
<iceroot> k1l14: why you need 3.4?
<k1l14> No LSB modules are available.
<k1l14> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<k1l14> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<k1l14> Release:	12.04
<k1l14> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> k1l14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l14> oops
<zimbo> whoever /usr/share/transmission and i think it will work now thanks what is a better alternative
<iceroot> k1l14: in the ubuntu-repos there is 3.2, 3.5 and 3.8 for ubuntu 12.04 so why using something strange from askubuntu with kernel 3.4?
<falkenMaze> k1l14 use bpaste.net or sumptin. don't flood the list!
<neumjeren> Hello! In order to disable touchpad while typing I added "syndaemon -i 2 &" line in rc.local but it doesn't work. It works fine when I type in terminal (works after closing to), but not in the script. Anyone knows why?
<falkenMaze> k1l14 you are definately not EOL
<k1l14> O_O
<iceroot> k1l14: why you need a newer kernel was the question
<ActionParsnip> neumjeren: does the command need root access?
<whoever> zimbo: if your happy with it you can use it
<k1l14> i needed that one for the driver package
<k1l14> i have a dino video card
<iceroot> k1l14: then you should install kernel 3.5 from the ubuntu repos
<BenjaminRH> anybody know what will happen if I try to put the 3.10.1 kernel on 13.04?
<gordonjcp> neumjeren: use the full path to syndaemon
<k1l14> it requires 3.4, it wont run on anything higher
<whoever> zimbo:  i just don't think there is enough controle with it
<zimbo> whereis the transmission binary?
<k1l> BenjaminRH: not supported in here :/
<ActionParsnip> benjaminRH: the kernel wont be supported here
<BenjaminRH> uh
<ActionParsnip> zimbo: run:  which transmission
<iceroot> k1l14: we dont support kernels which are not from ubuntu and the kernel you are using will not get security updates
<BenjaminRH> Any idea when it will arrive in Ubuntu? Saucy?
<falkenMaze> k1l14 you can always enable the module in your kernel
<zimbo> which transmission isn't showing anything
<whoever> find-help: expr1 ||expr2
<k1l> BenjaminRH: the 3.10 is in 13.10
<ActionParsnip> benjaminRH: could ask in BenjaminRH
<falkenMaze> k1l14 your existing kernel
<zimbo> but it is installed
<BenjaminRH> k1l: awesome, thanks
<whoever> zimbo: what are you asking
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0.4.13 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<BenjaminRH> great
<zimbo> whoever ActionParsnip there is no output when i run which transmission
<BenjaminRH> is Saucy usable currently?
<vers> Hello, i'd appreciate some help with "system is running in low graphic mode" error everytime i boot the ubuntu 13.04. I've been using ubuntu for a week, but all of the sudden i got this error. I am pretty new to linux and spent whole day trying to solve it. I am running this on Lenovo Y580 which has GeForce 660M in optimus mode with intel integrated grapic card (processor i7). First day i managed to run this bumblebee project, yet i believe
<vers> that system is using the intel card anyway. Could somebody help me out?
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic-lts-saucy precise
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-saucy does not exist in precise
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: no
<whoever> zimbo: try a different client
<whoever> ie deluge
<BenjaminRH> alright
<puppert> do you guys have any info one forum hack?  have the passwords been cracked and found in the wild?
<zimbo> okay i will do that
<ActionParsnip> zimbo: which transmission-gtk ,maybe
<BenjaminRH> iceroot, k1l, ActionParsnip: thnx
<puppert> one/on
<iceroot> puppert: only password-hashes are stored
<wilee-nilee> puppert, The site tels what is known #ubuntuforums is the chanell you want
<zimbo> ActionParsnip yeah that's right
<puppert> ah ok
<whoever> zimbo: transmission , the more you try to automate stuff the less you find you can do with it
<ActionParsnip> puppert: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> puppert: #ubuntuforums
<falkenMaze> k1l14 lspci -k
<find-help> whoever: can i not say 1 expr -or 2 expr without having to find ... | find ... | find ....
<whoever> zimbo: i don't use transmission , so i wouldn't know
<zimbo> whoever i am installing a better client
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<whoever> findso you want to find any filename that begins with expr  correc?
<whoever> zimbo: good, ...
<zimbo> oh hell yeah, i am downloading some pirated text books! studying time mannnn wooooooo!
<whoever> find-help you want to find any filename that begins with expr  correc?
<falkenMaze> k1l14 lspci -k |curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<iceroot> zimbo: stop that here, that is not supported
<checoimg> crazydiamond : maybe this could work : http://thebeautifullmind.com/2012/09/19/sharing-internet-over-wifi-between-ubuntu-and-android/
<neumjeren> gordonjcp: Thanks!
<zimbo> iceroot, yes sir, sorry sir
<columb> Is it possible to downgrade system from daily 13.10 to 13.04?
<_raven> feed2imap problem: it always uploads EVERYTHING again, not only new items. help please
<IRIDIUM> holaaa Quieres ver canal plus GRaTiS, gol Tv, canales temáticos... y mucho mas??? entra en:  www.refectori.com
<Kerim> What's with all those quits all of a sudden?
<checoimg> Kerim : I dunno
<zimbo> too many rules
<iceroot> columb: no
<BenjaminRH> anybody know how I enable the Toshiba ACPI option in the kernel?
<k1l> !netsplit | kerim
<ubottu> kerim: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zimbo> oO hmmm netsplit eh, interesting
<Kerim> k1l: ubottu: Oh wow, thanks. I'm kind of an IRC newb
<Fuzzles> i wish itunes came to linux means i can stop using windows, till that happens i will use windows as my os
<kelly> guys i need chat clients that allow me to send and receive pictures between hotmail accounts ? i tried pidgin , friend of mine send many pictures to me but here in pidgin i can't see anything receive to me ?
<Kerim> split riding lol, so smart and so douchy
<reisio> Fuzzles: heh
<taek> I wish itunes would just disappear.
<iceroot> Fuzzles: we all hope that something like itunes will never reach GNU/Linux. we hope that the apple-users will stop supporting such evil companies/software
<reisio> Fuzzles: the only thing keeping you using iTunes is your purchases of inferior hardware
<checoimg> Fuzzles : what do you use Itunes for ?
<Fuzzles> checoimg, my phone
<iceroot> !iphone | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sircut> Machine updates says 12.04 . I get  mixed up with the names . That must be precise. Do you think it is gong to do the vid any good.
<reisio> there are plenty of portable audio players and mobile phones that don't needlessly lock you into using proprietary binary closed source win32 or Mac OS awful software
<iceroot> reisio: +1
<Fuzzles> iceroot, i know but if i needed to restore or anything im stuck
<checoimg> Fuzzles : Oh I see, I have to buy specific Phones to have support with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> crazydiamond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<iceroot> Fuzzles: yes you are stuck because you have a jail
<reisio> including most iPods, if you're willing to let them be reformatted
<yeats> Fuzzles: you can also dual boot or keep windows in a VM (VirtualBox has USB 2.0 support in its proprietary extension pack)
<iceroot> Fuzzles: it was your choice to use a jail
<ActionParsnip> crazydiamond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<reisio> a jail you bought, on purpose
<reisio> yes indeed
<iceroot> Fuzzles: you should only use Free Software (free as in free speech), if you dont do that, you are forced to use specific software so that your product is working
<iceroot> Fuzzles: specially after the PRISM/NSA stuff people should look at Freedom and dont support such products which take away your freedom
<psilo> you're forced to use specific software to achieve a given purpose anyway.
<Fuzzles> guys i didnt come here to get beef of everyone i just asked a question
<checoimg> Yeah and why don't Linux users make a company to pay for included drivers like MS does ?
<yeats> Fuzzles: you can use Windows alongside ubuntu
<taek> Microsoft doesn't pay anyone
<reisio> because we already have more drivers and better drivers without paying for anything :)
<checoimg> HA
<Fuzzles> iceroot, wasnt my choice its my work phone
<checoimg> And they ask you to update it  ?
<whoever> checoimg: because we all play nice with each other
<iceroot> Fuzzles: every person which is still supporting Apple should be warned and that is what we are doing because we belive in Freedom and not such silly jails for young people to impress girls/to be cool
<yeats> Fuzzles: just ignore them - do you have a tech support question about getting your iphone working with Ubuntu?
<whoever>  checoimg and if we did that we would have to charge those like yourself just to be in the same room as us
<whoever> checoimg: not to mention that would defeat GNU
<Fuzzles> yeats, ye my question is what software can i use to put and take music of of an iphone, and is there any software that can be used to restore it?
<reisio> Fuzzles: using bluetooth would be the simplest
<ActionParsnip> fuzzles: banshee or rhythmbox
<whoever> Fuzzles: there are a few you can use
<checoimg> I think Banshee is better
<iceroot> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_iPod_managers#iPhone_.26_iPod_Touch_compatibility
<_raven> feed2imap problem: it always uploads EVERYTHING again, not only new items. help please
<whoever> Fuzzles: gtkpod
<checoimg> Rhythmbox makes a full synchronization of songs so in case your music collection is more than the Iphone can have then you will have problems
<whoever> Fuzzles: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Fuzzles> whoever,  it doesnt allow me to restore does it?
<yeats> Fuzzles: you're probably going to need iTunes to some degree, which probably means you'll need windows somewhere - like I suggested, you can dual boot or run Windows in a VM
<ActionParsnip> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.3-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 351 kB, installed size 962 kB
<checoimg> whoever : Why would that defeat GNU ?
<ActionParsnip> fuzzles: what does "restore it" mean?
 * yeats was stuck with a work iPhone for a while and never found a full itunes replacement :-/
<vers> Hi there, could any1 assist me with "system is running in low graphics mode' error? i tried several solutions found on the net, but with no luck at all
<whoever> Fuzzles: that is the limitation of the gnu ipodd tools if you simply must be able to restore then your stuck with itunes
<ActionParsnip> yeats:  its proprietary. until apple open up you will be forever stuck
<yeats> ActionParsnip: well now I'm using Android devices and no longer need anything like that ;-)
<ActionParsnip> vers: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Fuzzles> whoever, ok thanks ill just have to hope as ubuntu grows then a linux version is made
<ActionParsnip> yeats: been on android since the G1 :-)
<vers> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<iceroot> Fuzzles: as we said, we hope never to see something like that on our system
<ActionParsnip> fuzzles: that is entirely down to apple
<hyprvx> can anyone offer support for installing Opera?
<yeats> Fuzzles: it's never going to happen ;-)
<ActionParsnip> fuzzles: so you can guess how likely that is
<auronandace> hyprvx: opera can, we can't
<iceroot> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> vers: and what video chip do you use
<yeats> hyprvx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<iceroot> hyprvx: imo opera is in the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> i thought it was only in the opera repo.,
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: on 8.04 it was in the partner-repo :)
<vers> ActionParsnip: I have Nvidia GeForce 660M in my laptop with this Optimus technology and Intel Graphics card
<yeats> I don't think opera's been in the repos for years now
<Fuzzles> ActionParsnip, that's true i guess, another option is to have ubuntu on my main hd and find a old hard drive and install windows on that just for itunes
<ActionParsnip> vers: did you install bumblebee?
<Hilikus> is it still the case that for nvidia drivers we have the option of the opensource driver vs the binary driver by nvidia directly and that to install the binary driver you need download the sh script from nvidia?
<wilee-nilee> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free #The offical source of Opera
<yeats> Fuzzles: that's what I would do
<iceroot> Hilikus: no you can also get the nonfree driver directly from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fuzzles: why? you can use virtualbox and run it when you want to mess with your device
<Hilikus> iceroot: what's the package?
<auronandace> Hilikus: we only support what is in our repos, the nvidia driver is in the repos but it may be older than the one from their site
<whoever> chriswk: beacause GNU is to openly and freely share, and if we are charging, then we are not freely sharing, and yes we could still charge but we would have to give the source code, just doesn't make since to always charge since you have to pay people to man phones and you have no idea how many people won't read and wand to pay you to solve their problem , since unlike winblows there is 100's of posible os configs , tha would just add to 
<Fuzzles> ActionParsnip, i tried that and virtualbox is funny when it comes to using the usb kept messing around
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: just install nvidia-current unless you use the optimus mess
<vers> ActionParsnip: Yes i did. I followed some tutorials and seems to be working (however i doubt any of my application uses this geforce card). It's been working for a week and today it stopped when i wanted to use compiz
<iceroot> Hilikus: dont know but jockey?? should popup at first start and say there are nonfree drivers and there you can select the driver
<ActionParsnip> fuzzles: tried the non OSE
<whoever> so it does not really deafeat it just doesn't make good buisness since to do it
<iceroot> vbox non ose + windows + itunes just to use a phone.....
<Fuzzles> yeats, ye will have to wait for a while as my 500gb has windows and my 80gb as ubuntu so will have to wait to switch them over
<ActionParsnip> vers: this is all i know. Optimus is a cheap havk imho
<checoimg> whoever : Ok
<Hilikus> ok, now, i didn't know this and installed the nvidia drivers directly from the nvidia script and now my ubuntu doesn't boot. after the bootup splashscreen it hands on a black screen
<taek> iceroot: get rid of your iphone
<Hilikus> how can i fix this??
<iceroot> taek: reread the conversation
<drjeats> hmm. a couple of guides recommend just using rEFInd to boot ubuntu's kernel directly, without GRUB. is that good advice or no? Not sure how to *not* install grub from the installer
<BenjaminRH> Hilikus: I've just spent the last couple of days messing with that ;)
<_raven> feed2imap problem: it always uploads EVERYTHING again, not only new items. help please
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: tried: sudo nvida-xconfig
<Fuzzles> iceroot, i know but will have to do or have on another hard drive incase its needed anytime in the future
<taek> iceroot: you use itunes - (iphone) thusly you have to use a virtual machine to take care of it - get rid of iphone and problem solved. :D
<drjeats> (on a macbookpro3,1)
<vers> ActionParsnip: ok thanks anyway
<Hilikus> actionParsnip, doesn't that just create a new xorg.conf file?
<auronandace> taek: if you followed the conversation you will find iceroot isn't the one using itunes
<iceroot> taek: rereread it and try to understand it
<Fuzzles> taek, i am problem is im on a contract so have to wait till its over
<taek> Oh my bad! juggling 2 irssi clients
<taek> :D
<iceroot> taek: there are a few things i would never do and one of them is use apple products.
<_raven> feed2imap problem: it always uploads EVERYTHING again, not only new items. help please
<iceroot> !repeat | _raven
<ubottu> _raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<taek> iceroot: YaY! My kind of person!
<iceroot> except one apple product we are all using :( cups
<taek> iceroot: I don't use cups.
<taek> No printers here!.
<iceroot> taek: )
<whoever> ironhalik: are you sure they ditn't steal that from xeorx too
<checoimg> HA!
<lotuspsychje> how can i print a pdf form into color if black cardridge is out?
<taek> I don't like when Apple Sees You Pees (cups)
<checoimg> Has anyone had problems printing from Libre Office ?
<checoimg> I have to export to PDF and then print
<iceroot> !anyone | checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<whoever> iceroot: are you sure they ditn't steal that from xeorx too
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, all colours together makes black AFAIK
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, else hop on your bike and you can print here, if you need to.
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks: :p
<whoever> OerHeks: it actually the absence of all colors , and the color we see is the color that is lacking
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks: my black and colour cartridges are seperate from hp, just cleaned out the cartridges heads
<Dako300> How do you disable extensions in xorg
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks: it printed colour green without issue, so i think black is out and wanted to print the whole pdf in green
<lotuspsychje> but not sure howto
<checoimg> Before that I have problems sending print jobs to the printer Ubuntu detects it but can't print. When checking printing jobs I see the question is the printer disconnected ? What can i do ?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, best next thing is purple, or brown
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, only if you HP does not halt on an empty black cartridge
<Nothing_Much> What's the workaround to rip CD audio?
<Nothing_Much> Rhythmbox has this bug which I can't see the workaround because the forums are down.
<checoimg> Nothing_Much : Workaround for what ?
<Nothing_Much> Ripping CDs with Rhythmbox
<checoimg> Is it stalling while normalizing tracks ?
<Nothing_Much> It has a popup that says it needs the Vorbis Encoder
<checoimg> Is it necessary that you Rip with Rhythmbox ?
<Nothing_Much> I can't find any alternatives
<checoimg> I like Asunder for that
<checoimg> It can Rip FLAC format
<OerHeks> Nothing_Much, you need the lame codec AFAIK = vobis enc
<reisio> if you want a good rip, you'll want rubyripper
<reisio> and flac, not vorbis :)
<checoimg> FLAC recommended
<reisio> take that $~a!
<checoimg> Can you set compression to 8 with rubyripper ?
<checoimg> forget it I'll just download it and see
<checoimg> reision : Can you please point download instructions for rubyripper  ?
<checoimg> reisio : Can you please point download instructions for rubyripper  ?
<reisio> checoimg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#RubyRipper
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Genscher> hey :) is there a way to see what clients are conntected to a ubuntu dhcp server?
<iceroot> Genscher: they are not connected, they just ask for an ip and then there is no connection anymore
<Genscher> iceroot, is there a way to see what up adresses has been assigned?
<Genscher> *have
<iceroot> Genscher: grep -i ACK /var/log/syslog
<psilo> Genscher: look at /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<yeats> Genscher: /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<psilo> ha
<iceroot> Genscher: its somehting like DHCACK or so
<yeats> psilo: :-)
<BenjaminRH> anybody know of an up-to-date nodejs ppa?
<checoimg> reisio : Thank you!
<yeats> BenjaminRH: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7214474/how-to-keep-up-with-the-latest-versions-of-nodejs-in-ubuntu-ppa-compiling
<BenjaminRH> yeats: awesome. tyvm
<Genscher> thank you! grep -i /var/log/syslog reveiled everything ^^
<Elvano> When my gf tried to select the Windows option in the grub of my netbook it all of a sudden gave the error "no such partition \n  grub resque>" and it still does eversince. when I start gparted from my liveCD it shows me unallocated space there were my linux distro should be...
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, We need some history leading to this.
<checoimg> reisio : W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/aheck/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<rudolf_> hi all
<checoimg> Hi
<rudolf_> Do i need a firewall or an antivirus for my ubuntu?
<Elvano> That's just it, wilee-nilee. She selected the 'Windows 7' option and ... well that's all there is to it...
<iceroot> rudolf_: no
<iceroot> !virus | rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Elvano> At first I just thought Windows had messed with the boot record, but that doesn't explain the unallocated space, does it?
<rudolf_> On my windows, norton is continuously giving alerts that someone is attacking.
<BenjaminRH> Elvano: I had a problem like that recently. it had to do with UEFI and secure boot
<Elvano> Norton is a Virus itself, rudolf_  <.<
<rudolf_> :|
<BenjaminRH> ^^
<Elvano> Any way to fix this, BenjaminRH ?
<rudolf_> ok so I can live a worry free life with ubuntu installed? :)
<blibr> hello. i need help. i was starting a gnome session. i then logged out and now when i try to start a unity session all i see is the background. no dash, no icons. no shortcuts work. how to fix this?
<BenjaminRH> rudolf_: certainly not ;)
<BenjaminRH> Elvano: if your machine has it in the BIOS, is it disabled?
<Elvano> If you would, this channel 'd be dead, rudolf_  =p
<yeats> Elvano: what does 'sudo fdisk -l' show?
<blibr> using ubuntu 12.04
<rudolf_> I mean I dont need to worry about intrusion attacks and all? elvano, BenjaminRH
<BenjaminRH> rudolf_: you still have to worry about them
<Elvano> it only shows my USB key, yeats
<rudolf_> BenjaminRH: Can I do something for that?
<Elvano> the best way to secure yourself is knowing what you're doing, rudolf_
<yeats> Elvano: you've got the key plugged into your netbook, yes?
<BenjaminRH> rudolf_: linux is easily vulnerable. It's just that most of the viruses out there you're likely to pick up are targeted at Windows, so you'll often be safe
 * taek goes for smoke
<BenjaminRH> rudolf_: Try using a firewall, and perhaps something like chrootkit
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: it is not easily vulnerable. its the most used system in the world (smartphones, routers, server, embedded systems)
<Elvano> It's the key I'm running the LiveCD from, yeats
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: And in the hands of a pentester, easily vulnerable
<rudolf_> Elvano, BenjaminRH ok thanks...I just asked this due to norton's stupid notifications.
<Hilikus> i just recovered from a problem with my video drivers. now my desktop logs in and i can see my desktop icons, however, there's no unity or window borders, they are all borderless. any idea how to fix this?
<yeats> rudolf_: older article, but still relevant: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/tutorials/l-harden-desktop/
<axisys> how to create or remove a file based on my IP? I want to add file when I am on home network 192.168 and remove it when I am not on 192.168 network
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: the fact that it is the most used system in the world has nothing to do with how vulnerable it is. There are a lot of holes, even if they don't exist in a fresh installation, that users open up
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, Hardly an answer that will get any help, no identification of the MS, no when it was installed, did it work previously, did you change anything, just to mention a few.
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: could you show me one root exploit?
<axisys> like to automate it
<rudolf_> k yeats
<yeats> Elvano: I would expect 'sudo fdisk -l' to show your hard disk as well
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: http://www.exploit-db.com/platform/?p=linux, or
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/05/from-a-site-compromise-to-full-root-access-local-root-exploits-part-ii.html
<Elvano> I haven't changed a thing in months, except for the regular updates, I guess, wilee-nilee
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: just as a quick example that a quick google turned up
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, This a uefi setup msdos, you have any backups?
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: the three examples there are all patched already
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: cve.org
<wilee-nilee> or msdos*
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: yes, currently they are. But they were there recently. I'm sure there are more
<syntroPi> gnome 3 is such a regression, everytime i want to change anything it gets me steaming mad, such a huge waste of my time
<zach2825> hello
<yeats> syntroPi: probably worth trying XFCE then
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: i asked for a root exploit, you cant name one which is working so please dont tell linux is easily attackable
<zach2825> does anyone here know of any good xbmc plugins for streaming?
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: I'm not even going to get into this. But let me just say that people who think they're completely secure because they're using Linux are naive
<iceroot> zach2825: #xbmc
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: noone said there is 100% security but someone said here its EASILY attackable
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: and because this is a official support channel, specially for new users, we dont like it when someone is telling them something like that which is not true
<syntroPi> either its broken or has really stupid interface, needs ugly quirks and so on. never ending nightmare
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: Then I apologize about bringing it up in here, and exaggerating the issue.
<napsc> iceroot: how do u know if the exploit isn't publicly discovered yet.
<checoimg> How can I set ClamAV to auto check all image files stored on my system ?
<axisys> iwlist wlan0 scanning | grep myssid works..
<Nachtschatten> wilee-nilee, yeats Apperently fdisk does show my HDD. I just wasn't patient enough to wait for my terminal to scroll up
<checoimg> Ok I just found Fireclam
<iceroot> napsc: what about "there is no 100% security but saying its EASILY attackable" was not clear? :)
<yeats> Nachtschatten: (assuming you're the same person as "Elvano" before), so do you see your windows partition there?
<napsc> iceroot: your definition of easily, that's waht
<redey3> hello i need to backup my ubuntu installation and run it on my vmware workstation
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: of course, you don't need a root exploit to do damage. And there are many holes which users open accidentally through various programs. And obviously a lot of targets won't be updated with the latest patches
<iceroot> napsc: dont ask me, i didnt say easily
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: of course there are many holes, specially java, flash, skype and other stuff like that but we talked about linux and linux is a kernel
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html as evidence of a possible root exploit, however I know it is exstremely rare and needs admin access
<ophuk> I have passwordless authentication set up for ssh between two computers. Recently I had to create a new key and I added my public key to the remote computers authorized_keys file. Whenever I ssh into the remote computer it asks me for my password. Did I miss a step?
<iceroot> wilee-nilee: root-exploit with admin-access? :)
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: Then I was unclear originally. By "Linux", I meant the standard user's machine running Linux. As it applied to the guy asking at the time
<Shed-34046> help
<jrib> ophuk: check "ssh -vvv ..." output client-side and server logs
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: so GNU/Linux, yes of course there are security issues
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: and saying "Linux" is secure, if you don't take into account anything else that will necessarily be involved, is a rather sneaky avoidance of the actual issue
<rudolf_> How do I know if my ip has been assigned via DHCP?
<ophuk> jrib: one sec
<Shed-34046> iceroot excuse me did you see my question?
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: i just say that EASILY is wrong in this place
<taek> rudolf_: ifconfig
<w_a> is it posible to route trafick/ports to an diferent gateway (tun0) i have transmission-deamond and whant it to use a vpn gateway. I can only get it to work if i set the tun0 as defult gateway for the pc and that i dont whant.
<BenjaminRH> iceroot: I concede that point to you. For which I apologize.
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: even on freebsd there are security issues
<rudolf_> taek, it is showing something
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: and because users normally install java, skype and flash, of course there are much more security issues
<BenjaminRH> A more correct statement would be that you are generally much more secure than the average Windows or even Mac user, and the vast majority of viruses out there will not affect you running Ubuntu.
<iceroot> BenjaminRH: +1
<Nachtschatten> Ow, sorry, didn't see myself get disconnected there. Yes I'm the same person, yeats . I do see my windows partition (and an error for my linux partition: Partition4 does not start on physical sector boundry.)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ophuk> jrib: Hmm, forgot about checking -vvv, looks like it's trying to use the wrong key. I'll see if I can fix it from there. thanks!
<rudolf_> I cant understand what ifconfig is telling :|
<redey3> i wanna make a p2v version of my ubuntu can someone help me
<yeats> rudolf_: look for the line that starts with 'inet addr:'
<rudolf_> yeats, ok...i got it...there is nothing like DHCP there.
<Nachtschatten> rudolf_ the fact you don't know how to use ifconfig tells me your computer is using DHCP =p
<yeats> rudolf_: if there's an address there, dhcp assigned it
<rudolf_> yeats, yeah there is an address there.
<Hilikus> unity won't start. how can i check what is wrong?
<_raven> feed2imap problem: it always uploads EVERYTHING again, not only new items. help please
<axisys> how does eth0 get a dhcp ip? I do not see it in interfaces file
<axisys> when I am at work I get dhcp ip on eth0
<tij_> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 on windows 8, but i cannot connect to wifi - checking software and updates, there are NO proprietary drives to use... can someone help?
<axisys> is it doing some udev trick?
<Nachtschatten> Netbook battery is dead. Fixing it will be for another moment, I guess
<yeats> axisys: by default, eth0 should be configured for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dako300> I recently installed a new X1600 GPU alongside my Riva TNT2 which I need the TNT2 to boot the computer. If I modprobe vesafb and nouveau, I can get a terminal on the X1600 card but I cannot boot into X with startx. Any help would be nice. The Xorg log pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/RdrcahZF
<Dako300> I meant to say blacklist
<axisys> yeats: its not in my interfaces file..
<yeats> axisys: oh wait - you're right - mine doesn't have that either
<yeats> hmm
<taek> rudolf_: http://imgur.com/tAYyh4T
<axisys> I think networkmanager does some trick to detect and then activate ?
<axisys> when I am home I only use wlan0, so cannot test
<taek> my gimp skillz are not as good as my photoshop skillz, but there you have it
<axisys> yeats: what do you get with ifup eth0 ?
<here_> hi all is there a way to disable a user's password similar to 'adduser --disabled-password' for an *existing* user and without modifying /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Pendrag0n> useradd asks many questions about a user, address, phone, office etc.  Now that users were added, how do I see any of that information for a specified user?
<Pendrag0n> wow, 2 huge network splits in a row.
<Pendrag0n>  useradd asks many questions about a user, address, phone, office etc.  Now that users were added, how do I see any of that information for a specified user? (only asked again in case the network split sent my message too far up for people to see it)
<axisys> here: passwd -l user
<psilo> Pendrag0n: these are known as the GECOS information and it's in /etc/passwd
<here> Pendrag0n: /etc/passwd ?
<napsc> Pendrag0n: cat /etc/passwd
<joshu_> is it possible to configure the mobile broadband connection from lightdm http://cl.ly/image/0l1O3I2J173l
<_raven> feed2imap problem: it always uploads EVERYTHING again, not only new items. help please
<here> axisys: perfect thanks
<taek> axisys: you fail my system!
<taek> now I can't sudo!
<tij_> sorry for reposting this, but no one answered --> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 on windows 8, but i cannot connect to wifi - checking software and updates, there are NO proprietary drives to use... can someone help?
<falkenMaze> taek give root a password then su root
<auronandace> !noroot | falkenMaze
<ubottu> falkenMaze: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<OerHeks> The first account created after install has 'root'priv. that is the Ubuntu way.
<zachrab> is this the best channel for unix/bash shell related questions?
<k1l> zachrab: this is the ubuntu channel. for bash ask in #bash
<zachrab> k1l: got cool thx
<pico_> what other components are needed to run snort?
<goddard> where is my sftp mounts if looking from the command line?
<goddard> where the floodbots hacked as well?
<k1l> goddard: no, FloodBots are fine
<goddard> where is my sftp mounts if looking from the command line?
<joshu_> why are most things greyed out in network manager?
<Jordan_U> goddard: Mounted via Nautilus?
<here> axisys: as taek says, tips on disabled passwd playing nicely with sudo ?
<goddard> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> goddard: ~/.gvfs/
<here> perhaps /etc/sudoers : <name> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<don_jaime> anyone in here good at broken boot advice? :)
<reisio> no, but some people here are
<Pricey> don_jaime: What do you see?
<dshap> hey all, i just created an EC2 instance with the official Ubuntu 13.04 AMI and i'm trying to SSH onto it but it's timing out. i'm running "ssh -i ~/.ssh/my_key.pem ubuntu@the_host_name.com"   is there something i may have forgotten to do?
<don_jaime> background: boot partition filled up, i found a proper looking way to remove old kernels, then tried various combos of grub reinstallation and the grub update scripts (that's probably where i went wrong)
<here> dshap: modify security group to whitelist your IP
<don_jaime> now grub loads, finds my kernels just fine, but the kernels aren't seeing my lvm root partition, and when i make an initrd using the rescue cd, i'm getting dropped into busybox
<dshap> here: by default all IPs are blocked?
<dshap> here: i'm using the default security group
<dshap> here: guess ill do some more digging re: security groups. thank you!
<here> dshap: yep. been there ;p.
<dshap> ahh
<don_jaime> i think ultimately i just want to be pointed in the right direction to read up on what boot setup the installer gives me when doing root over lvm.  like "grub2, and the mkinit config should be hooked to do xyz" or whatever. that was a nice setup til i borked it.
<here> dshap: i think port 80 may be open, not much else.
<don_jaime> and all the docs i'm coming across just focus on how to reinstall grub or how to make an initrd, but i haven't seen anything that's talking about that initial setup that was "just working" :)
<dshap> here: great, that was definitely the issue. thanks a ton
<don_jaime> Pricey: sorry, i should've directed those responses at ya
<here> dshap: np enjoy
<Nicolas_Leonidas> Hey how can I make this go away each time I'm sshing? Enter passphrase for key '/home/nicolas/.ssh/id_rsa'
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: opt 1 is replace it with its decrypted self (less secure), opt 2 is run ssh-agent so you only have to type that the first use and then it stays in memory decrypted
<Kerim> Nicolas_Leonidas: http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html , http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<Kerim> Nicolas_Leonidas: I recommend don_jaime 's solution, though
<joshu_> is it not possible to make changes in the network manager from lightdm without first logging in?
<Droopsta915> Hello. im trying to install ubuntu from my usb stck. but my laptop doesnt go into the boot setup menu. any ideas how i can access the install
<reisio> Droopsta915: it just boots its preinstalled OS instead?
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Check the boot order of your laptop
<here> taek falkenMaze: /etc/sudoers works great for sudo with disabled passwords : <user>    ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Nicolas_Leonidas> don_jaime: if I want to decrypt self will I have to update the key on all hosts?
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: only the ones you're sshing from--the ones you're sshing *to* have the public key, which is not encrypted
<Nicolas_Leonidas> don_jaime: yeah so the answer is I will be able to connect to anything I can connect now, right?
<Droopsta915> the problem is my screen is cracked, so im using a computer monitor. the setup key is F12, but i press the key and i cant see any boot order options. just blank screen.
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: right, decrypting the private key would only be changing how it is stored locally, it would not change what it is or how the other hosts see it
<Nicolas_Leonidas> don_jaime: ok, great how do I decrypt?
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Are you sure it is F2? Just try DEL. Also may I know your computer model?
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: i'm googling for the syntax... :)
<evgen> hi
<Nicolas_Leonidas> don_jaime: I did too lol
<Droopsta915> Kerim: its a Dell inspiron mini 1012. yes. the manual says F12, but i have tried all F2 through F12 and i cant get the menu to pop up. frustrating
<Droopsta915> Kerim: ive also removed the flash drive and attemted to to get into the boot setup. still nothing
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: i believe you want to do ssh-keygen -p (with possibly some other options) as that allows you to manage the password (and should let you essentially remove it)
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: here we go maybe http://learninglamp.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/remove-passphrase-from-ssh-key/
<don_jaime> that uses a different tool, so you might want to consider your options between the two
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Do you have any other OS on your machine, currently?
<thrzsh> test
<napsc> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/112396/how-do-i-remove-the-passphrase-for-the-ssh-key-without-having-to-create-a-new-ke
<Droopsta915> Kerim: yes. Ubuntu 11.04. Its eol. trying to upgrade to 12.04.
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: ah, yeah, just ssh-keygen -p
<don_jaime> Nicolas_Leonidas: "Enter new passphrase (empty for no passphrase):"
<k1l> !eolupgrades | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Hmmm, gimme a moment
<hphoenix> Got an odd problem on a recent install of 13.04.  After installing and configuring, I had a secondary physical drive installed (an old w95 drive) I copied some stuff off of.  I removed the old drive physically, but now when I try to boot, it drops to busybox/initramfs.  How do you remove a physical drive from the system?  (I already checked fstab, and /dev/sdb isn't even in it.)
<Nicolas_Leonidas> don_jaime: yup, that worked, life's more interesting now, many thanks
<Droopsta915> Kerim: i think maybe F12 gives me the setup screen, but i cant see it using a computer monitor. But if i cant see it. its impossible to boot from usb.
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Do you use the keyboard on the machine itself?
<Kerim> Droopsta915: or an external one?
<Droopsta915> Kerim. yes. On the machine.
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Then use an external one. I am assuming that you have to keep the lid opened to use the machine's keyboard and the computer might not know that the screen is defect so it doesn't default to the external screen
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Use an external keyboard and for testing purposes, turn on your machine and immediately close the lid
<Kerim> Droopsta915: See if you see anything BIOS-like on your external screen
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Any boot up messages, etc
<Xabster> I'm very new to Ubuntu and I would love some help on getting my fans under control in my new install of 13.04 - the noise is driving me insane
<Droopsta915> Kerim:ok. good idea. let me try an external keyboard and reboot. ;) worth a shot. ill be back soon
<Kerim> Droopsta915: Alright :)
<joshu_> how can I find where network manager stores the mobile broadband settings?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | hphoenix
<ubottu> hphoenix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> hphoenix,  id try the ubuntu live cd and the boot-repair tool mentioned at the fixgrub urls
<hphoenix> Grub boots fine.  It's when I select to boot it fails to find the drive and drops to initramfs.  I plugged the drive back in, booted just fine.
<Xabster> !fixfan
<hphoenix> (the actual boot drive is there and readable....it's the /dev/sdb drive it can't find)
<Dr_Willis> because the grub configs are confused would be my guess.. the fixgrub tool/boot-repair tool should fix that
<hphoenix> I'll give it a shot.  Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> quiet? or lag? or netsplit  i missed?
<mafsi> Dr_Willis: quiet, I think...
<unclouded> what does the 12.04 Desktop installer do after trying to install the bootloader?  our install failed trying to install the bootloader.  after we've fixed it up with grub-install, what would the installer have done afterwards that will be left undone?
<bekks> unclouded: It will tell you that the installation was successful.
<unclouded> nice, so after we
<unclouded> ve sorted GRUB then it will be a normal system?
<drjeats> anybody ever dealt with a flickering screen using an nvidia 8600M?
<bekks> unclouded: Yes.
<drjeats> flickers on nouveau, leaves me with a blank screen and blinking cursor if i install nvidia-310 or nvidia-313-updates. am just now about to try nvidia-304 and others
<unclouded> sweet, cheers for that bekks
<Naphatul> i just made another account on the same machine, it's not in the sudoers file but it can still see my home directory, is there a way to change this besides chmoding my whole home folder?
<Ben64> !acl | Naphatul
<Ben64> oh...
<Ben64> Naphatul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<netlar_> I see init on my system, but I thought Upstart replaces init
<bekks> netlar_: Which it does. For backward compatibility, you still have /etc/init/, and, still, the kernel calls "init" as PID 1. That has nothing to do with SYSV init.
<kike_> HOLA
<kike_> Hola que tal
<netlar_> bekks: Is /etc/init different from /sbin/init?
<bekks> netlar_: Of course.
<kike_> nirvana
<bekks> netlar_: /etc/init/ is part of SYSV init scripts, while /sbin/init is the very first userland application that is called by the kernel.
<netlar_> SYSV = Upstart?
<bekks> netlar_: No. SYSV = SYSV. Upstart replaces it.
<netlar_> oh ok
<k1l> !sp | kike_
<k1l> !spanish | kike_
<ubottu> kike_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<netlar_> bekks: I am just reading the Upstart Intro and trying to get a better understanding
<redmk2> quit
<redmk2> bye
<kike_> donde lo escribp disculpe
<columb> I've done something wrong and I can't switch my keyboard layout with shift+alt. Layout indicator is also missing. However, indicator still works in system login menu just after PC start.
<columb> iBus daemon is running. Indicator is enabled. But... Doesn't work.
<columb> And any related info about similar issues on ubuntuforums is unavailable due to maintenance.
<bekks> columb: google still has the cached pages.
<Joufflu> trying to load ubuntu onto VMWare via USB, I tested the USB by rebooting my computer and it booted fine; don't know why VMWare is NOT detecting the bootloader...
<reisio> Joufflu: some reason you aren't just telling vmware where the image (.iso) is?
<amanda_k> hey guys. anyone here familiar with upstart. as in /etc/init/ ?
<bekks> amanda_k: Why?
<amanda_k> im trying to make a job on my dev server to auto compile my coffeescript when it changes..
<amanda_k> but even though it continues to run, it stops auto compiling :/
<reisio> sounds like more of a job for cron or watchd/inotify or something
<amanda_k> http://pastebin.com/panUUjNH this is what i have.
<amanda_k> but like i said. it runs once. compiles, and then stops
<Naphatul> amanda_k: well you only call your program once, so yeah it stops
<Naphatul> unless coffee watches for changes
<amanda_k> right. i have the -w flag
<amanda_k> when i run it manually it works fine
<Naphatul> well you can check /var/log/upstart for logs
<redramires> Hello
<Teleportable> hey guys how can i change the hard disk (number)?
<bekks> Teleportable: What exactly do you mean by "hard disk number", and what do you really want to do?
<Beatstreet> trying to reinstall server on a 2gb partition, this partition is on a 2TB drive with the remainder of the partitoin part of a RAID. During OS reload I am getting an error that the partition start at an offset and I need to correct. If I redo the partitions it will drop the drive out of the RAID killing the data?
<amanda_k> Naphatul: nothing out of the ordinary...
<amanda_k> Naphatul: just a log of the compiles files, not why it just compiles once and stops
<Teleportable> bekks ive removed my external disk, after reattach the number has been changed, ex. disk1 changed to disk2
<Teleportable> bekks i cant run my projects
<bekks> Teleportable: Eaples are useless, since Ubuntu does not use "disk1" or "disk2".
<bekks> Teleportable: What exactly is the error you get when doing what exactly?
<Teleportable> bekks Ardour and Transmission cant find the correct address
<bekks> Teleportable: Which address?
<bekks> Teleportable: Neither ardour nor Transmission do you "hard disk addresses" at all.
<bekks> Teleportable: Whats the exact error you get when doing what exactly?
<Teleportable> bekks on Ardour audio Tracks
<Teleportable> bekks hold on
<Ampelbein> amanda_k: Shot in the dark: Does coffee fork a new process? If so, you have to tell upstart "expect fork"
<guzzlefry> Quick question, does Ubuntu Server come with a GUI?
<Pici> guzzlefry: no
<Teleportable> bekks: cannot check for existing file /media/user/user1/new folder (2)/
<bekks> Teleportable: So what does that have to do with "hard disk numbers"?
<bekks> Teleportable: Your systems tells you it cant find a path to a file.
<guzzlefry> So basically, not a good platform to develop on?
<bekks> guzzlefry: Why not?
<guzzlefry> bekks: IDEs typically need some type of desktop environment.
<Ampelbein> guzzlefry: You can install any gui you like.
<bekks> guzzlefry: Then install one.
<Naphatul> guzzlefry: why would you develop on a server?
<guzzlefry> Because it's local?
<guzzlefry> contained in a VM in my case
<amanda_k> Ampelbein: when i do `service coffee start` it stops the return :/
<Naphatul> so use a VM with a desktop distro to write your code and deploy to a VM
<Pici> guzzlefry: you can install 'server packages' on a normal desktop install too.
<guzzlefry> Is the configuration/setup the same?
<Ampelbein> guzzlefry: Ubuntu Server is just a different set of DEFAULT software installed.
<guzzlefry> ah okay
<guzzlefry> thanks
<amanda_k> Ampelbein: and no. that doesnt work :/
<Naphatul> amanda_k: whats this coffee application exactly? might help to know what it's doing
<Ampelbein> amanda_k: was worth a try.
<amanda_k> coffee is a coffeescript to javascript compiler
<amanda_k> you write more python-like code that then compiles into javascript
<amanda_k> so it runs under nodejs
<Naphatul> yeah but i mean like the webpage with the documentation, it doesn't look like it's in the default repos, at least not under just coffee
<Ampelbein> Naphatul: The package is called coffeescript.
<amanda_k> Naphatul: http://coffeescript.org/
<TechTonics> hello i'm having a difficult time getting ruby 2.0.0-p247 to install on ubuntu 13.04 anyone have anyideas?
<daftykins> maybe find a ruby channel
<TechTonics> heheh great idea .. i think everyone is asleep in there :)
<daftykins> or they're meanies and won't reply :(
<TechTonics> also could be ..
<daftykins> what exactly is happening when you try?
<Ampelbein> TechTonics: It would also help if you included some kind of error message, what exactly you were doing etc.
<daftykins> ^
<Neo33> hello folks, i have a captcha question that i cannot anwer. any help pls? ( What does everyone celebrate on the third Saturday of September (in 3 letters)? )
<TechTonics> well i dl the tarball .. run ./configure
<TechTonics> and then make
<TechTonics> and then make install .....
<Teleportable> bekks it cant find the path file because of disk(number)
<k1l> !ot | Neo33
<ubottu> Neo33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to set minimum window dimensions for a Chromium/Chrome window?
<Neo33> sorry k1l
<bekks> Teleportable: Which disk number? Whats a disk number supposed to be?
<TechTonics> then i get from ./tool/rbinstall.rb:751:in `<main>'make: *** [do-install-all] Error 1
<bekks> Teleportable: Where do you suspect a "disk number" in the file path?
<daftykins> Neo33: hah i have absolutely no idea
<Dr_Willis> disk number?  like  /dev/sda1  ?
<Dr_Willis> 1=the # of the partition
<Ampelbein> TechTonics: Could you include more context of that error? Use paste.ubuntu.com and include more of the output.
<Teleportable> bekks WARNING A sound file is missing. it will be replaced by silence ERROR Filesource: cannont check for existing file media/user/disk1/New folder/Audio 2.wav permission denied
<Teleportable> bekks from Ardour
<Teleportable> bekks my external hard is disk3 atm
<Dr_Willis> thats just a path to the mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> which may have changed if the disk has been remounted
<bekks> Teleportable: if it is "disk3", then you are not on ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> does /media/yourusername/disk(anhtying) exist?
<Teleportable> Dr_Willis exactly
<linux|newb> I naively kicked off a mkfs job to a 3TB drive via ssh and wanna got to bed and kill the laptop the ssh session is running on... will initialising disk with 0s still run to completion if I kill session?
<TechTonics> thanks i got it .. .needed to be root :)
<Dr_Willis> Unless his disk is labeled 'disk3'
<TechTonics> thanks :)
<bekks> Teleportable: The file path /media/somewhere/some/path/file.name is just a path.
<bekks> Dr_Willis: :)
<dlaflamme> below123Ice
<bekks> linux|newb: no. it will just cancel the running job. Just wait a few minutes.
<Teleportable> bekks so what is this error from?
<Naphatul> amanda_k: maybe try 'expect daemon' or 'expect stop' ?
<Dr_Willis> linux|newb,  i dont think it will. You could do a ctrl-z, then 'bg' then 'exit'  and that MIGHT let it keep running
<Dr_Willis> mkfs is not initilizing the disk with zeros as far as i know.. it does other stuff
<bekks> Teleportable: That file does not exist. The path does not exist.
<Naphatul> amanda_k: when it fails compiling what does upstart say the status is?
<bekks> Teleportable: Its nothing about "disk numbers" or whatsoever.
<Teleportable> bekks im on the path and the file is here
<linux|newb> bekks: Dr_Willis: cheers
<Dr_Willis> Teleportable,  on it how? if in the terminal see what 'pwd' says the path is
<amanda_k> Naphatul: stop/daemon didnt work
<columb> What's ubuntu default input method? iBus?
<amanda_k> Naphatul: it says its running
<Teleportable> Dr_Willis & bekks worked after changing the path by gedit !!!.....
<trism> amanda_k: hmm, a simple upstart user script with: exec coffee -cw /home/user/coffee/; is working fine here after I: start coffee; did you check /var/log/upstart/coffee.log for output?
<amanda_k> Naphatul: the process doesnt seem like it dies, but just stops working for some reason
<Fred_12221> linux|newb look up the 'screen' command. I always use it when connecting via ssh. It lets you disconnect from the ssh session with the programs still running.
<amanda_k> trism: 21:26:19 - compiled /var/apps/hauler/static/js/settings.coffee .. and so on. no errors
<Teleportable> bekks so i could just change the number, that was the problem but i could find this how...
<bekks> Teleportable: There is no such "number" you insist to believe in.
<Teleportable> Disk1
<Teleportable> Disk2
<trism> amanda_k: that would seem like it is working then, right?
<Teleportable> bekks it counts when you have a duplicated  name....
<bekks> Teleportable: The most likely approach is that thats just the name of the filesystem. And thats irrelevant at all.
<amanda_k> trism: but its not. it compiles once and if i change another .coffee file it fails to generate a new .js for it
<Teleportable> bekks as array
<bekks> Teleportable: Then its the name of the filesystem, which can be safely ignored.
<Teleportable> bekks true
<bekks> Teleportable: And enter is not a punctuation sign,
<Teleportable> bekks is there no option for Rename external hards?
<bekks> Teleportable: You can rename them as you like. It will not even affect your "problem".
<Teleportable> bekks theres no option for
<Naphatul> amanda_k: try to see if anything here helps: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#command-line-options
<Teleportable> bekks (its inactive)
<Naphatul> otherwise i'm out of ideas
<bekks> Teleportable: There is. It will not affect your problem.
<Teleportable> bekks but ardour could read all correct when i changed its path
<bekks> Teleportable: The path will not be changed by renaming the filesystem.
<bekks> Teleportable: Thats why "it will not affect your problem".
<trism> amanda_k: that is strange, I am making directories all over the place here and adding new files without a problem, I would suggest a permission issue but if it really works the first time...
<guzzlefry> How likely is an Ubuntu Server to break after updates?
<Teleportable> bekks give me a chance
<Teleportable> bekks is there a cmd for terminal to rename by sudo?
<k1l> guzzlefry: depends on the setting. but 3rd party software will brake faster
<bekks> Teleportable: tune2fs - but again, for the third time: it will not solve your problem.
 * guzzlefry is used to source-based distros. So isn't sure as to how much more reliable binary-based are.
<bekks> guzzlefry: This isnt #statistics.
<bekks> guzzlefry: Just have a backup handy.
<trism> amanda_k: maybe try creating a new directory and just adding one file, then check the perms before and after?
<Teleportable> bekks ah ok but how to change the array? :'(
<Naphatul> guzzlefry: if you want really stable go use debian stable
<bekks> Teleportable: There is no such array whatsoever.
<jason_hudson> guzzlefry, it's generally unlikely.
<guzzlefry> ok, thanks
<bekks> Teleportable: Filesystem names arent kept in arrays.
<k1l> guzzlefry: take a look at the lts releases from ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> stick with the default repos, no ppa's and you shouldent have many issues.
<k1l> !lts | guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<matias> Hola
<XYZAFFA1R> Hello
<k1l> !rootirc > XYZAFFA1R
<ubottu> XYZAFFA1R, please see my private message
<OerHeks> guzzlefry, how unlikely it can break, allways backup your data.
<amanda_k> trism: process is running as root
<Dr_Willis> 'data worth keeping - is data worth backing up'
<XYZAFFA1R> How do i make it not do that?
<XYZAFFA1R> I am not using ubuntu
<XYZAFFA1R> I am using puppy
<XYZAFFA1R> I have fido enabled
<k1l> XYZAFFA1R: ask the puppy support for that
<bekks> XYZAFFA1R: This is no puppy support channel.
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,   puppy runs everything as root, but you can make an account. see #puppy-linux
<amanda_k> trism: are you running the exact conf file i posted on pastebin?
<uwotm8> so much ppl in here o.O
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<Dr_Willis> or was it #puppylinux
<Dr_Willis> Puppy is weird and annoying. ;)
<OerHeks> Only when you want the effort pay itself, Dr_Willis
<trism> amanda_k: no I am running a user upstart script in ~/.config/upstart/, it just has: exec coffee -cw /home/user/coffee/
<uwotm8> does any of you need a darkode.com invitation?
<trism> amanda_k: I'll try a system wide one
<k1l> !ot | uwotm8
<ubottu> uwotm8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> trism,  - upstart finally got support for user  owned upstart  tasks?  never noticed.
<uwotm8> klol
<uwotm8> bai
<amanda_k> trism: i now have the same line as you. same issue. compiles when i first run it. i have to keep stopping/starting it to compile any changes :'(
<trism> Dr_Willis: yep, disabled by default but easy to enable if you use unity, pretty nice too
<trism> amanda_k: hmm, working fine as a system wide script in /etc/init/ for me too
<amanda_k> trism: im so depressed. this sucks. what version of coffee/ node are you using?
<trism> amanda_k: if you are on 13.04 there is another option you could try
<kontagious> which ati driver should i use with 13.04
<GuestOne> hey guys, i don't remember if i have an account on ubuntu forums, how to know this?
<amanda_k> trism: im on precise
<trism> amanda_k: whichever version is in 13.04, 1.4.0 it seems
<trism> amanda_k: maybe a bug I'll try on my 12.04 system
<GuestOne> has canonical send a mail about the recent issue?
<OerHeks> GuestOne, not yet, see http://blog.canonical.com/2013/07/21/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums-site/
<GuestOne> OerHeks, there is some way to know if i have an account on ubuntu forums? i don't remember
<GuestOne> i need to know to change my password eventually
<XYZAFFA1R> OK i am back as not root now
<trism> amanda_k: hmm working fine on 12.04 too, although I am only doing simple scripts
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<trism> amanda_k: if you were on 13.04 you could use upstart file events to just trigger coffee every time a file is modified in the directory
<amanda_k> trims: node version? coffee version?
<XYZAFFA1R> Am I still root?
<kontagious>  which ati driver should i use with 13.04 hd6450
<k1l> XYZAFFA1R: dont start the irc client as root
<trism> amanda_k: still the stuff in the repos 1.2.0-2 and 0.6.12~dfsg1-1ubuntu1
<kontagious> my installation broke twice
<Dr_Willis> the one the addational-driver tool reccomends is normally the best bet kontagious
<kontagious> thanks
<jason_hudson> kontagious, what do you mean by "broke"?
<jason_hudson> kontagious, and, are you installing them on a laptop?
<harumph> hi all - my goal is to watch netflix on my netbook. i'm running linux mint. using wine for silverlight doesn't work for me - slows things down too much. since the ubuntu forums are down, i'm finding promising google search returns that i can't see. has there been any movement on silverlight for linux?
<kontagious> lost unity panel
<kontagious> and desktop
<amanda_k> trism: im spooling a new box now. with the default node/coffee. i had the latest node 10. something and 1.6.3... lets see what happens
<Beatstreet> trying to reinstall server on a 2gb partition, this partition is on a 2TB drive with the remainder of the partitoin part of a RAID. During OS reload I am getting an error that the partition start at an offset and I need to correct. If I redo the partitions it will drop the drive out of the RAID killing the data?
<jason_hudson> kontagious, I'm not sure it's the drivers' fault, when in doubt I always go for the opensource ones, are those offered to you?
<wilee-nilee> !mint > harumph
<ubottu> harumph, please see my private message
<XYZAFFA1R> Is linux mint the same as ubuntu, all exept for the desktop?
<kontagious> no idea
<XYZAFFA1R> I am no longer root
<daniel> pretty much
<XYZAFFA1R> Is one better than the other?
<Guest41519> They are all based off of debain so yea
<kontagious> i installed them and the drivers worked until i restarted. when i restarted HDMI stopped working and vga worked but with no unity panel
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  no.. they do other changes.. and mint is not supported here.. it the main point. ask about mint in the mint channels
<wilee-nilee> kontagious, You might try resetting unity and compiz. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: mint is based of ubuntu is based off debian :)
<k1l> XYZAFFA1R: ask that in ##linux (and you are still root)
<kontagious> i installed unity-gnome and it still didnt work. i will try the  addational-driver tool
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  i sugest you use ubuntu, not mint
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<k1l> at least he should no use puppy with root :)
<XYZAFFA1R> dr_willis, Why
<OerHeks> harumph, join the clup, silverlight nor moonlight, (i cannot test netflix in EU.)
<jason_hudson> akhilleus, quello è #ubuntu-it
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  because this is Ubuntu support..   I imagine mint support will say use mint.. I dont see much point in using mint at all.
<kontagious> jason_hudson, where are the open source drivers located? if its in ubuntu software center they didnt work :(
<jason_hudson> kontagious, you should see them in the software centre yeah.
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, what driver are you using? fglrx (the proprietary one?) or the open source one?
<wilee-nilee> kontagious, Unity-gnome, what is the original install?
<XYZAFFA1R> DR_willis, So you are saying that based on the channel? Can you give me an actual reason?
<kontagious> right now i am formatting with a fresh 13.04 desktop default install
<OerHeks> XYZAFFA1R, Mint has its own issues.
<Ari-Yang> by the sound of those glitches, kontagious I'm thinking you're using the proprietary one, which you're bound to run into glitches
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  count the # of people in the support channel.. and see who has the most people.. If you want to use mint then GO use it.. decide for yourself
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, are you running on a desktop or a laptop?
<k1l> !best | XYZAFFA1R
<ubottu> XYZAFFA1R: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kontagious> Ari-Yang, desktop
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  we dont really want Mint discussions cluttering up this UBUNTU support channel.
<Dako300> I cannot get ubuntu 12.04 to boot into X with my Radeon X1600 card. It has a segmentation fault at address 0xc. whenever I try and run sudo startx.
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, what card?
<tom2> test
<Naphatul> why don't you just go and try both of them and see which one you like the most?
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_Willis, It is ubuntu related, I am asking whats better.
<wilee-nilee> kontagious, Is this search fro drivers a thing you thik you need to do or is there any actual problem with a stock install?
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  its not really Ubuntu SUPPORT related.
<harumph> what if i ask the same question and sub in mint for ubuntu. i'm sure the solution will be identical.
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: ever seen the film Multiplicity?
<tom2> it worked
<PyR3X> How can I get OSS support? I'm trying to play an old game that requires it
<XYZAFFA1R> reisio, No
<kontagious> wilee-nilee, when i dont have drviers, my hdmi port doesnt work
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: too bad, perfect analogy :p
<Dr_Willis> PyR3X, what game?
<k1l> XYZAFFA1R: you are spoiling the ubuntu support channel with mint offtopic
<PyR3X> Dr_Willis: quake2
<reisio> PyR3X: lsmod | grep -i oss
<voxadm> For some reason I can't seem to mount a cifs share. The share is on my Windows 7 workstation and the system I'm trying mount from is an up-to-date VM running on the Win7 host. I'm an admin on the Win7 box and have root on the Debian VM. Whenever I run "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=adam //DROGON/share /mnt" I get "mount error(13): Permission denied".
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, personally I recommend you just stick with the open source radeon driver....
<PyR3X> reisio: returns nothing
<kontagious> Ari-Yang, that is  addational-driver tool?
<Dr_Willis> PyR3X,  there are rewriten updated quake2 engines i recall that dont need the oss stuff.  and give better gfx.
<Naphatul> voxadm: you're not supplying a password
<Dr_Willis> PyR3X,  askubuntu.com may have a guide on getting the old quake working also.
<PyR3X> Dr_Willis: I'm somewhat of an old school player and require a certain client (R1Q2) that I built from source and still requires it
<harumph>  hi all - my goal is to watch netflix on my netbook. i'm running
<harumph> 	  ubuntu. using wine for silverlight doesn't work for me - slows
<harumph> 	  things down too much. since the ubuntu forums are down, i'm finding
<harumph> 	  promising google search returns that i can't see. has there been any
<wilee-nilee> kontagious, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285920/no-sound-through-hdmi-out-13-04
<FloodBot1> harumph: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harumph> 	  movement on silverlight for linux?
<Dr_Willis> PyR3X,  alsa is suposed to have oss support built in. but it may need to be enabled these days
<wilee-nilee> kontagious, seems to be a kernel issue?
<Dr_Willis> harumph,  i thoiught silverlight was basically being killed off. :) what do you need it for
<kontagious> wilee-nilee, i got the video and sound working, untill i restarted the computer then no video or sound
<PyR3X> Dr_Willis: I had a hack before where I would "echo quake2 0 0 direct" into /proc/asound/pcm/pcm0p/oss" but oss does not exist
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, yes, it's the default. go to software sources and go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab, at least that's where it is on 12.10. check this screen shot http://gyazo.com/aef04800f93347ea7a193b257be09966
<harumph> Dr_Willis, netflix
<Dr_Willis> harumph,  its allredy been done on ubuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> !netflix | harumph
<ubottu> harumph: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<kontagious> Ari-Yang, thanks ill try that
<reisio> harumph: Wine should work alright, there're some things you can do to increase performance, though
<Dr_Willis> that netflix on ubuntu has a tweaked wine, silverlight, and firefox  i belive in it..
<Dako300> I cannot get ubuntu 12.04 to boot into X with my Radeon X1600 card. It has a segmentation fault at address 0xc whenever I try and run sudo startx.
<harumph> reisio, what do you suggest to increase performance?
<Dako300> any help would be nice
<Dr_Willis> Dako300,  dont run startx with sudo. would be a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> Dako300,  tell the channel what video driver you are using also..
<Dako300> I am using the radeon driver supplied with ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> Dako300,  tried the fglrx driver from the addational-drivers tool/tab yet?
<Dako300> I will try that now.
<EpicCyndaquil> is there another channel dedicated to ubuntu server?
<voxadm> Naphatul: I enter my password when I'm prompted for it. "Password for adam@//DROGON/share:"
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, after you select a driver, you'll have to restart your computer
<reisio> harumph: I've found just giving it a second and using fullscreen helps a lot
<xangua> EpicCyndaquil: #ubuntu-server
<Naphatul> voxadm: are you entering the password for the windows machine?
<reisio> harumph: if you're using Unity... it might help to use something else that isn't accelerated
<wilee-nilee> Dako300, More info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/159531/any-chance-for-fully-working-x1600-pci-e-id-71c3-unity-under-ubuntu-12-04
<voxadm> Naphatul: Yep.
<Ari-Yang> be careful with fglrx, I've seen people try it and were unable to start x after installing it kontagious (and Dako300), just make sure you get it from the ubuntu repo (like from the Additional Drivers tool or sudo apt-get install fglrx or fglrx-updates)
<draconus> hello folks
<k1l> you shouldnt "startx" but start the dm instead (like sudo start lightdm)
<reisio> 'lo draconus
<draconus> nice to see you around again, reisio :)
<harumph> reisio: thanks, i'll look into that.
<reisio> isn't it!
<amanda_k> trism: shit. is it worth mentioning that im running this in a virtualbox/ vagrant box?
<Dako300_> I try and start lightdm but it will not let me log into anything
<PyR3X> When I run "padsp ./quake2" I get "Sorry but your sound card doesn't support this"
<Dr_Willis> Dako300,  clarify what you mean by that
<Dako300_> it just loops back to the login screen
<k1l> Dako300: so you see the login screen?
<amanda_k> maybe thats why the fs events are not being passes up ?
<Dako300_> yes
<k1l> Dako300: then take a look into the .xsession-errors
<Dr_Willis> Dako300,  so your user session crashes back to the lightm login screen.
<k1l> (in home that is)
<Dr_Willis> Dako300,  does the guest account work? add a new user - see if that account works
<draconus> would you happen to know how to forward traffic on certain port from one IP to another on the same, multihomed host?
<For-Odin> anyone know how to fix console (virtual tty) text alignment? my text is shifted left a few characters and cant see my username...
<Dako300_> I know it doesnt work because when I try it on a ubuntu live CD it complains that it needs to run in low graphics mode and when I click OK everything crashes
<Dr_Willis> Dako300_,  if the LIGHTDM login screen is working.. then X is working.
<Dr_Willis> Dako300_,  its possible its a user setting issue causing problems. thus the Guest user, and new user test  may pinpoint the issue
<Dako300_> FYI: This is a fresh install
<draconus2> damn got d/c
<Dr_Willis> Dako300_,  and you have been running 'sudo startx' that may goof up the users settings.. so again. I suggest trying the GUEST user, and adding a new user. and verify that they both fail to work also
<Naphatul> voxadm: make sure that the username is just 'adam'
<Dako300_> I have a 2 GPU setup (the BIOS boots from a TNT2 since it cannot POST with only the X1600) and I forgot to change it back. When I actually change it to the X1600, I get a blank screen with the radeon driver
<EpicCyndaquil> I've followed a few guides on setting up dovecot and postfix, but I can't seem to get it right. Does anyone with experience with mailservers have any suggestions?
<XYZAFFA1R> I have a windows 8 laptop, and I want to use wubi, is there a way to do it?
<Dako300_> Whenever I try and modprobe the fglrx driver, it says that it cannot find a card
<Dako300_> I will reboot and see if that helps
<XYZAFFA1R> I have a windows 8 laptop, and I want to use wubi, is there a way to do it?
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  wubi is worth avoiding at all cost. and i dont think it works with windows 8
<k1l> XYZAFFA1R: make a real install. wubi is very flaky and is hard to support
<XYZAFFA1R> Ok
<reisio> even if wubi weren't flaky, NTFS would be :p
<XYZAFFA1R> I have had some trouble with partitioning in the past
<XYZAFFA1R> I kinda screwed a hard drive once
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: backup first :)
<Dr_Willis> if you want to toy with ubuntu in the least destuctive way. play with it in virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> or use an external usb hd or flash drive.
<reisio> pish, destruction ftw
<k1l> XYZAFFA1R: if you wnat to test without harming your hdd try a live-cd/usb
<niko_beilic> I'm having trouble install Ubuntu 13.04 on my PC, I've got Windows on a H.D.D
<XYZAFFA1R> I used ubuntu for a year
<XYZAFFA1R> I know I want it again
<reisio> niko_beilic: what trouble?
<XYZAFFA1R> I like puppy but
<XYZAFFA1R> I want ubuntu
<reisio> but puppy has no purpose :)
<XYZAFFA1R> Its purpose, is that its better than windows
<niko_beilic> reisio: the bootloader is failing to install
<Dr_Willis> comparing Puppylinux to ubuntu is like comparing a model airplane to the space shuttle. ;)
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: that's like everything's purpose, though :p
<XYZAFFA1R> So, How do i back this up?
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  back 'what' up?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: well well well
<XYZAFFA1R> Can I back up a 320 gig hdd onto a 720 meg disk?
<XYZAFFA1R> My hdd
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: is there anything you've added to your Windows installation that you can't live without?
<XYZAFFA1R> No
<XYZAFFA1R> I dont care about my windows shit
<reisio> good, that makes it easier
<XYZAFFA1R> PArdon my language
<reisio> do you ever want to use Windows again?
<Dr_Willis> id be sure to make a proper windows dvd restore/recovery disk set first.
<jason_hudson> XYZAFFA1R, it's called feces.
<reisio> ...
<Dr_Willis> because you may just need them...
<XYZAFFA1R> How do I make a back up cd?
<reisio> burning DVDs is so awful
<XYZAFFA1R> I dont even know how :)
<reisio> if your laptop isn't terrible it has a recovery _partition_
<reisio> which you can backup instead of making DVDs
<XYZAFFA1R> yes it dose
<Dr_Willis> your windows guides/help for your laptop - should have info on making a set and a tool
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: know how large it is?
<Dako300> I tried the reboot and still getting no data from the card. When I try and modprobe fglrx (radeon driver is not up), it still says that no display adapetrs were found
<Dr_Willis> I make up DVDS because often i remove the partion for linux. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or move out the HD.
<XYZAFFA1R> I will check one seck
<reisio> I refuse to deal with Windows anymore, it's easier that way :)
<reisio> and saves space on the backups drives
<Dr_Willis> new laptop -> get me a ssd for it.. remove windows hd.. keep it somewhere safe.. use linux on the ssd. ;)
<XYZAFFA1R> I have 4 partitions
<XYZAFFA1R> 2 vfat
<XYZAFFA1R> and 2ntsf
<niko_beilic> reisio: i have 2 working HDD's on is a blank which I will be installingUbuntu 13.04 and the second hdd is windows
<XYZAFFA1R> Obviously windows is the 297 gig
<zipy> when i mount a device into home, are all files in home not reachable anymore or will they merge the home files and the hdd files
<reisio> niko_beilic: so the installer finished, but it won't boot?
<XYZAFFA1R> SO I think its 492 meg
<Dr_Willis> zipy,  mountpoints dont 'merge'
<niko_beilic> reisio: nope it's just failing to install GRUB
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: probably you can just backup all but the largest partition, and that'll get you the recovery stuff, should you need it
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: but please don't quote me on that :p
<Dr_Willis> zipy,  if you mount /dev/sda1 to /home/ it will take over /home/
<zipy> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<XYZAFFA1R> I accidently saved my puppy files in my restore partition, is that going to be a problem?
<reisio> niko_beilic: grub is usually installed near the end is why I ask
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  safest bet would be to figure out what app your pc has to make a restore dvd set.. and make the set.
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<XYZAFFA1R> I accidently saved my puppy files in my restore partition, is that going to be a problem?
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,   puppy just looks for them.. nothing else will care.
<Dako300> I think that the fglrx driver is too new for my card.
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, ok
<XYZAFFA1R> brb
<niko_beilic> reisio: the setup was nearly done, then a error comes up saying "This is a fatal error"
<niko_beilic> reisio: when it was trying to install GRUB (bootloader) towards the end of the install
<reisio> right
<reisio> I'm not sure what if anything is after that
<th0r> Someone should tell XYZAFFA1R he won't be able to get warranty support if anything besides Win8 is on the hd
<Dako300> Can anyone help
<reisio> you could potentially just fix grub manually and it'd work
<reisio> th0r: that's what the backup is for
<Dr_Willis> backup the backups!
<nightwalk> anyone know off the top of their head what the hostname(s) are that oneconf accesses?
<XYZAFFA1R> I am back
<niko_beilic> reisio: when it was trying to install GRUB (bootloader) towards the end of the install?
<guzzlefry> What a sensible drive size for an Ubuntu Server install using Gnome and running a LAMP stack and possible a few other random things?
<guzzlefry> Non-production.
<XYZAFFA1R> So will the recovery cd app have a burner?
<XYZAFFA1R> I have a burner
<XYZAFFA1R> But not software for it
<guzzlefry> Actually, maybe I should ask in #ubuntu-server. :P
<wilee-nilee> niko_beilic, The bootrepair app has a bootinfo summary you can run that shows a lot of info you can run just it and post the url if you like.
<XYZAFFA1R> windows doesnt come with it
<reisio> guzzlefry: 5-10GB
<reisio> guzzlefry: once you put GNOME on it, it's basically a desktop install
<reisio> guzzlefry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements says 5 is the low end
<reisio> niko_beilic: find out if any other install things happen after grub
<reisio> niko_beilic: if not, you can boot your install media and come back here and we can fix it
<niko_beilic> wilee-nilee: there is nothing wrong with the OS as I said to reisio is failing to install GRUB could Windows be stopping it from installing GRUB
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, They already sent me a usb and disk recovery media
<Computron_> hi
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, it says: Operating system already installed on your computer, windows 8 Recovery media for windows 8 products 64-bit
<reisio> niko_beilic: more likely the automagickal grub stuff is just failing for your particular situation
<wilee-nilee> niko_beilic, Right, do what you want, personally I would use the script to knock out the variables. With uefi and gpt being part of OS, all it takes is remnants of a gpt to cause this, the script will show this, it is the only way I know.
<reisio> luckily it's not that complicated to do manually
<wilee-nilee> yeah grub is an easy fix though
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, is that right? If I screw up the partitioning can I use this to fix it?
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, are you there?
<XYZAFFA1R> Is d willi still there?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R:
<XYZAFFA1R> ?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: if they sent you a recovery disk, and you have the license key or whatever
<reisio> that should be enough
<niko_beilic> wilee-nilee & reisio Windows is NTFS and Ubuntu is GRUB
<reisio> niko_beilic: not sure what you're trying to articulate with that :)
<XYZAFFA1R> thats is why partition!
<reisio> niko_beilic: if you want to boot up your install media and do 'try' instead of 'install' and come back here, we can fix grub if that's all that's wrong
<trism> amanda_k: I'm really not sure at this point
<wilee-nilee> I put 10$ on some gpt thang
<wilee-nilee> and 20 on users error
<XYZAFFA1R> So, how do I go about partitioning my hdd? I have the live cd
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  the installer has  options to delete everything and install ubuntu. if you want to whipe the whole hd
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, I am not doing that,
<rannonga> theres also the something else option
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  then you use the other options.. i suggest you have backups of imporntant stuff first
<XYZAFFA1R> There is a partitioning option
<rannonga> then you can just resize the partitions through there
<XYZAFFA1R> I have the cd
<XYZAFFA1R> Isnt that all I need?
<rannonga> yeah its in the cd
<Dr_Willis> Backup imporntant stuff to some other location, use the installer to resize or perhaps delete the recovery partion if you need space. and make a ubuntu partion to install to
<XYZAFFA1R> How do I make it let me choose ubuntu or windows on start up?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: if you're confident you have a DVD with all you need to reinstall Windows, you can just tell the Ubuntu install media to use the whole disk, wiping out existing data
<reisio> at least, barring any UEFI nonsense :p
<reisio> I don't know about that stuff
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: should do that by default, if you keep Windows
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<XYZAFFA1R> Um
<XYZAFFA1R> I wish some one could be there to help :/
<rannonga> that seems a bit excessive considering that there is no secureboot
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: we're right here :p
<Dr_Willis> boot installer.. click install along side windows.. see if it works..
<reisio> rannonga: what does?
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, I dont think that works
<rannonga> wiping the windows partition
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  how do you know?  thats whats most people use.
<XYZAFFA1R> Dr_willis, I dont know
<Dr_Willis> personally id use a new seperate hard drive. :) but thats bcasue i always want to use ssd's for my linux installs.. they are soooooo much faster
<Dr_Willis> best $100 investment ive ever made
<rannonga> I would just boot into windows, download a partition software create the partions then reboot and manually install to the new partition
<XYZAFFA1R> I am going to use the ubuntu partition stuff.
<rannonga> k
<Dr_Willis> windows is faster at resizeing the windows paritons ive noticed.
<XYZAFFA1R> And I have $.7 Not $100
<Dr_Willis> sell your laptop. ;)
<XYZAFFA1R> Genious
<XYZAFFA1R> And I am tired of waiting
<mikodo> XYZAFFA1R, Which version of Windows do you have?
<reisio> if it's not fragmented, and it shouldn't be, the likelihood the resize will be fast and bug free is pretty high
<XYZAFFA1R> 8
<Dr_Willis> if you got stuff backed up.. and dont care for the risk.. try the install alongside option and see if it work
<rannonga> It would be very easy then
<reisio> after you resize, before you install Ubuntu, reboot back into Windows and let it fsck
<XYZAFFA1R> Of course its fragmented
<XYZAFFA1R> its windows
<reisio> well, Windows constantly defrags by default these days
<rannonga> how much have you used of it?
<Dr_Willis> have windows defrag first if you are worried about it.
<reisio> it's not as elegant as not being fragmented in the first place, but it's better than it was
<Dr_Willis> reisio,  and you get to hear your windows machines running all night long defragging! ;P
<reisio> yessir :p
<reisio> great way to kill hardware, Windows
<rannonga> beautiful
<reisio> oh, time to reboot again
<reisio> oh, time to reboot again
<reisio> :p
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> FloodBot1: you flood more than anyone :p
<XYZAFFA1R> I checked today its at 25% fragmented, and I cant defrag, I have to let it do it itself :/
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: I haven't checked in 8, but you should still be able to tell it to
<asdf1234> Does anyone know if I can create a custom sort method for Nautilus? E.g. by day of week (Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday) etc?
<Dr_Willis> 'cant defrag'  ? why cant you? theres numerous defragging tools for windows
<XYZAFFA1R> It wont let me
<zerodivided> Hello, I just tried to install AMD video drivers using sudo apt-get install fglrx. Now my dual montiors stuck in mirrored mode and I have the usupported hardware watermark. I have an HD 5870
<wilee-nilee> XYZAFFA1R, How full is the windows partition?
<reisio> asdf1234: it's open source, so you can even if it isn't easy :)
<reisio> asdf1234: monday, tuseday, wednesday?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: #windows would know about that
<zerodivided> Although the game I was trying to get to work started working =)
<XYZAFFA1R> I think I have 206 gigs free of 297
<asdf1234> reisio: I guess my question is more, HOW would I do that?
<wilee-nilee> cool
<reisio> asdf1234: monday, tuseday, wednesday?
<asdf1234> reisio: Yes. I want my folders sorted by day of week.
<rannonga> XYZ: that should easily be enough
<Dr_Willis> zerodivided,  tried that ati control center tool. or watever its called these days amdccl or somthing like that.
<XYZAFFA1R> I think just give linux 100 gigs?
<XYZAFFA1R> Is that enough?
<Dr_Willis> zerodivided,  the water mark. ive seen info on askubuntu.com about removeing that
<zerodivided> Dr_Willis, ok Ill try it out
<rannonga> XYZ: yeah should be fine i think
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  depends on what you want to do with ubuntu.
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: 30GB Is more than enough
<rannonga> XYZ: just dont download too much HD movies
<reisio> took me years of system bloating to fill up 30GB with OS data
<Dr_Willis> one reason ssd's and ubuntu work well. :)  Ubuntu dosent need the huge space windows does.
<reisio> better FSes
<rannonga> XYZ: to be honest I would try ubuntu and use gparted
<Dr_Willis> Chicks dig guys that use Ubuntu. ;)
<kontagious> Ari-Yang, i have installed additional drivers from software center and it doesnt show my tv as a display and thinks my monitor is a laptop display
<XYZAFFA1R> what is gparted
<Dr_Willis> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rannonga> XYZ: it comes on the live cd
<XYZAFFA1R> Cant I just use the partition tool that is on the cd?
<rannonga> XYZ: yeah that is gparted
<XYZAFFA1R> oh ok
<reisio> well, gparted is one frontend to what the installer probably uses for partitioning: parted
<rannonga> XYZ: you just need to go to something else the bottom option then resize your windows partition
<reisio> gparted being the one a human being would be more likely to use
<XYZAFFA1R> So, I go in, resize windows partition, make a new partition with the empty space, and install ubuntu on that?
<rannonga> XYZ: yes
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: ubuntu can make the partition itself, just resize
<XYZAFFA1R> Its that easy?
<reisio> and reboot to Windows to see if it still works
<rannonga> XYZ: create a ext4 then mount it as root
<XYZAFFA1R> After I install ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> the installer can automate that.. thats what 'install along side windows' does
<XYZAFFA1R> what is ext4?
<zerodivided> So the option in amdcccle to turn off display cloning is grayed out. Any ideas?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: resize, reboot to windows see if it works, reboot to install media, install Ubuntu
<rannonga> XYZ: the file type that ubuntu uses
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: ext4 is the standard FS for GNU/Linux systems these days
<rannonga> XYZ: yeah\
<reisio> it's like NTFS, but not nearly as awful
<zerodivided> wait i think i know what to do
<zerodivided> sudo!!!
<reisio> zerodivided: yay
<rannonga> XYZ: the benefit of manual is you can choose the size you want
<XYZAFFA1R> So, one person please, and stop confuzing, I resize windows partition, open windows make sure it works, then install ubuntu on the open space?
<zerodivided> yeah that was it
<rannonga> xyz: precisely
<XYZAFFA1R> That simple?
<XYZAFFA1R> No more to it?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: precisely
<rannonga> XYZ: yes
<XYZAFFA1R> Ok Uber
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: most likely
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  you will install ubuntu into the UNALLOCATED space left over from the resizeing. and you will want 2 partions, one for / and one for swap
<XYZAFFA1R> whats the swap?
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  once you resize. you can reboot and restart the installer and it should automatically partion the unallocated space as needed. making a / and a swap
<XYZAFFA1R> So it does it for me?
<Dr_Willis> 'install alongside windows' SHOULD automatically resize and make the 2 partions
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<XYZAFFA1R> I will just do that
<rantic> Anyone mind letting a newbie know the proper way to switch windows in Unity, is it really to just alt + tab or is there something similar to the peek in gnome 3?
<XYZAFFA1R> I will be back after to tell you how it all works out
<XYZAFFA1R> Bye!
<XYZAFFA1R> Thank you
<XYZAFFA1R> Anything else?
<Dr_Willis> rantic,  theres alternative windows-switcher plugins for compiz.     then theres the expose plugin and so forth
<rannonga> XYZ: no it should work
<XYZAFFA1R> Bye then
<Dr_Willis> rantic,  explore the 'ccsm' tool to play with the others
<reisio> rantic: the top left corner doesn't do anything?
<trism> amanda_k: are you using a shared folder (with the host?)
<trism> amanda_k: I noticed http://serverfault.com/questions/453826/vagrant-shared-folder-and-file-change-events
<trism> amanda_k: although it wouldn't explain why it works when you run coffee manually
<sp00ky> I'm using 12.04 and for some reason over about the past week my wireless speeds have become very slow regardless of the wireless network used.  Has anyone experienced anything similar?
<reisio> turn off your torrent client
<osx5> hey is there a channel to talk about Ubuntu phone?
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, I am putting in a SSD for boot and /root installs of multiple linux distros, with a larger platter for symlinking my DATA to the /mnt in each / install. Data on platter drive will be docs/muisic/pics/videos/ . I plan to install Xubuntu (different versions, including testing Alpha/Beta's), Debian Wheezy Xfce and maybe a few other small distros. HOW much should I allocate per partition install of each Root? Would 15 GB for each
<mikodo>  be enough? ... Thanks.
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*
<Dr_Willis> mikodo,  15gb may be to small to do any real work. :) but it depends on the actual jobs you are doing. you may want to put swap and any tmp dirs on the   non-ssd drives as well
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, Thank you!
<afflicto> Anyone have problems with flickering video and HTML5/css3 stuff?
<DWSR> !ddrescue
<phong_> good morning guys
<goddard> where is my sftp mounts if looking from the command line?
<goddard> im using nautilus
<jason_hudson> I have a question, I'm not too sure it would fit this channel's topic but it is Ubuntu related. Does "DNE" on Ubuntu's security advisories mean "Does Not Exist"?
<trism> goddard: /run/user/username/gvfs/ in recent ubuntus
<XYZAFFA1R> Install along side windows isnt an option
<rannonga> XYZ: I'm assuming the partitioning was successful?
<usr13> Dr_Willis: I think he's talking about 15G just for /
<Dr_Willis> most likely because you have 4 partitions allready. and you may need to remove one or more of them
<XYZAFFA1R> Really?
<usr13> Dr_Willis: And having /home/ on another partition.  Right?
<Dr_Willis> 4 primary partion limit.
<XYZAFFA1R> Is there any that are unimportant?
<kontagious> "this driver is activated but not in use"
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  the system recovery partion --- IF You have a backup DVD set
<kontagious> hey im trying to use jockey to install drivers but its not working
<XYZAFFA1R> I cant task that risk
<rannonga> XYZ: I think you should really do it manually
<XYZAFFA1R> Is there another way?
<Dr_Willis> windows 8 uses a boot partion, and its own actual work partion.  no idea what the other 2 are. one may be a recovery boot partion, and the last the actual recovery data partion
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  if you have a dvd recovery set.. then you can revovery from it if needed
<kontagious> when i open jockey it says "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernal module and VDPAU library"
<XYZAFFA1R> I dont know if they work.
<Dr_Willis> you said you had a set. and a usb recovery thing
<kontagious> i am using ati not nvidea
<Dr_Willis> boot them and see perhaps?
<XYZAFFA1R> No
<Dr_Willis> Your HD can die at any time.. so you better hope they work ;)
<w30> goddard, I make a symboic link named sammy to my /run/user/kolklay/gvfs gor my convience
<w30> gor/for
<XYZAFFA1R> I would have to delete the recovery partition to see if they work that way
<kline> is there a known reason behind dd (or usb) slowing down on long operations?
<usr13> kontagious: "Jockey has been replaced with ubuntu-drivers-common and software-properties"
<kontagious> thanks usr13 i will try it
#ubuntu 2014-07-14
<JasonO> histo,  I created an LVM partition and I can't find it
<JasonO> *Hi
<JasonO> This was from the Alternate Install CD
<stef1a> what antivirus software 9fr
<stef1a> what free antivirus software is good on ubuntu?
<daftykins> !antivirus | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<WillieBot> [ Antivirus - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<edition> you know the purpose of opensource?
<stef1a> edition: who are you speaking about
<JasonO> I created an LVM partition and I can't find it. This was from  the alternate install CD. Can someone please help me?
<edition> need help with jack!!!
<daftykins> edition: at this stage it would make more sense for you to post to askubuntu.com or trawl forums for a response
<edition> ok
<psusi> JasonO, what do you mean exactly?
<JasonO> psusi: During the install from the alternate CD I gave 100GB of disk space to LVM. It created a partition? And I can't find it.
<stef1a> daftykins: ... really?
<daftykins> stef1a: really you don't need AV? correct.
<psusi> JasonO, still too vague to be understood
<TJ-> JasonO: "sudo lvs" will list all found/known logical volumes. "sudo pvs" will list all physical volumes that host volume groups.
<JasonO> TJ-: Thanks I've ran those but it doesn't help me know where the 100GB went to.
<JasonO> psusi: That's all I can say.
<JasonO> Also*
<TJ-> JasonO: If you assigned 100GB to an LVM then it'll be contained in a PV
<JasonO> My wireless in Trusty disconnects from time-to-time. It's been a major issue. Is there anyway to fix this?
<JasonO> TJ-: Yeah but it doesn't show.
<TJ-> JasonO: "sudo pvscan" might help, if "pvs" isn't reporting any PVs
<JasonO> Thanks
<TJ-> JasonO: Usually, on boot PVs and the VGs within them are auto-detected and device-mapper nodes created under "/dev/mapper/" and "/dev/$VG_NAME/" for each Logical Volume (LV). If there are no LVs then the DM nodes won't show up.
<TJ-> JasonO: But even without any LVs defined, the partitions allocated to PVs will always show up for the "pv*" commands
<edition> reinstalling Jack :/
<SchrodingersScat> edition: good luck, it seems like I've had points where I was giving up, shutting everything down, and then the settings took :|
<edition> the support for Jack is shocking
<edition> too experimental
<andygraybeal> is cheese still the awesome webcam photo taking app?  is there another foss webcam photo taking app that is better?
<edition> VLC :)
<edition> no
<edition> better in terms of features?
<andygraybeal> vlc does webcam pictures?
<edition> no it does video streams
<andygraybeal> i just need a simple camera app for my webcam on my laptop.. my lady took th ecamera
<edition> use cheese.
<andygraybeal> cool thanks!!!  i just hauled in a bunch of chantrelles
<andygraybeal> and i want to brag about it
<edition> why?
<andygraybeal> cause i'm an attention hore
<andygraybeal> and i'm excited the chantrelles are up
<JuxTApose> does anyone here know the file size limit on windoze 8?  not 8.1, but 8....I'm transferring a 24gb file from linux to windoze 8 and it stops....
<JuxTApose> my internet search results are worthless piles of misinformation, lol...
<rww> JuxTApose: is it going to a FAT32 or NTFS filesystem?
<JuxTApose> it's a brand new windoze 8 computer...
<JuxTApose> so whatever the regular version of windoze 8 is....
<rww> so NTFS
<JuxTApose> articles keep saying it's that new FS, but that's only windoze 8 server....
<rww> larger than any files you have, for sure
<JuxTApose> not really...
<rww> NTFS's maximum file size is a few hundred terabytes, so yes
<JuxTApose> i record video and audio for live events and I can't use NTFS, it's file size limitation is too small...
<JuxTApose> no, that's partition/addressable size rww, not single filesize
<JuxTApose> i use exFAT for recording
<rww> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff469400%28v=prot.20%29.aspx#id116
<rww> Ctrl-F MaximumFileSize
<trism>  Reflect the vector using the angle of incidence is the angle of reflection.
<trism> sorry
<rww> at any rate, it's higher than 24GB, so that's not the problem
<rww> FAT32 is 4GB, hence me asking
<JuxTApose> right...
<JuxTApose> okies, thanks
<JuxTApose> I need exact technical effective info on it...
<rww> If you want help with NTFS's maximum file size, I guess ##windows would be a good place to ask (or read the documentation I linked). If you want help with why your file copy is stalling (which is unrelated to NTFS's maximum file size) under Ubuntu, here would be the place.
<JuxTApose> thanks rww : )
<JuxTApose> there is a windoze channel here?  lol...too funny
<rww> with 490 people in it, even
<JuxTApose> lol...
<JuxTApose> they would have more if they spelled it ##windoze
<axegrinder> hello
<usuario> usuario
<usuario> 123456
<[[thufir]]> ll .ssh/known_hosts    shows some files.    are those my ssh keys?  I can ssh into digital ocean ok, but they're not named "key".    http://pastebin.com/1Td5tUus
<rww> [[thufir]]: no, they're the public keys of servers you've interacted with
<[[thufir]]> rww: ahh, that makes more sense.  how do I find my keys?
<rww> if you generated keys, they would be in ~/.ssh/id_something (for private) and ~/.ssh/id_something.pub (for public)
<rww> If you're trying to copy your ssh key over to a server, I think there's an ssh-copy-id that might be helpful
<rww> ("something" is usually rsa, though it could be dsa or ecdsa)
<[[thufir]]> rww: interesting, that's what I thought.   I *can* ssh, so it's working, but I don't see how.  when I look in ~/.ssh/ there's nothing like a key or .pub at all.  just hosts.   the keys must be somewhere, but where?
<[[thufir]]> I want to confirm where the keys are, etc, in order to configure workbench to ssh into a dig ocean server.  but, I can't find the key which ssh uses (works fine from the CLI).
<rww> [[thufir]]: ssh supports password authentication, so it might just be authing based on a password (and if you're in Unity, I believe it caches that password sometimes)
<rww> (apologies if this is obvious, I don't know your expertise level)
<[[thufir]]> I'm not an expert by any means.  that being said, I recall creating keys for different things, and, I can just "ssh" without anything extra.  I mean, the remote server prompts me for a password, but that's normal, even with keys, right?
<rww> if the only file in ~/.ssh/ is known_hosts, and you're not otherwise telling ssh to look elsewhere for keys (on the command-line for example), you're evidently not using key authentication
<rww> [[thufir]]: the prompts for key passphrases and server passwords are different. can you copy-paste the prompt you get?
<rww> (with identifying details removed, if necessary)
<edition> how to re-install jack?
<[[thufir]]> rww: http://pastebin.com/XEENM0Q9  expires in ten min.
<rww> [[thufir]]: yeah, that's the prompt for password-based authentication
<[[thufir]]> rww: ahh, ok, so, if I were using keys, then it would just log me in without a password prompt?  interesting.
<rww> [[thufir]]: or it would prompt for the passphrase of your key, if you had one set
<rww> [[thufir]]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys might be useful
<Ben64> edition: sudo apt-get remove jackd && sudo apt-get install jackd ??
<edition> ill try again...
<edition> didn't reset the settings
<[[thufir]]> rww: ok, thanks.  now, I want to use workbench (mysql gui) to ssh in remotely.  I need to setup keys, and then tell workbench where to find the key, and it will ssh into the remote server?
<Ben64> edition: you can try purge but make sure it doesn't remove things you need as well
<edition> great. how?
<Ben64> "purge" instead of "remove"
<edition> sorry. idk.
<[[thufir]]> edition: apt-get purge <something>
<rww> [[thufir]]: no idea, I haven't used that feature of workbench
<edition> thanks
<rww> [[thufir]]: but that sounds reasonable
<Ben64> edition: but why jack? i've seen you talk about it for hours here already
<[[thufir]]> rww: thanks.
<rww> [[thufir]]: once you get keys set up, #mysql might be of help (or someone else in here, if anyone shows up)
<[[thufir]]> rww: of course, there's even #workbench, they don't like to hear about it in #mysql
<edition> Jack had issues with getting access to the audio device
<edition> got locked by freedesktop, or something
<edition> gladish says that Jack is Sick
<AndroidLoverInSF> does any ubuntu file manager have queueing of file operations like mac's pathfinder 3rd party app
<edition> LADI says Jack is Sick
<rww> edition: ?
<edition> tried reinstalling jackd.
<edition> no support pages for LADI.
<rww> what's all this "X says jack is sick" stuff
<rww> oh, ladi's a program. nvm.
<edition> this is driving me to the drink
<edition> why?!?!?
 * edition swears at the computer.
<kriskropd> how do I know if removing tomcat6 from my server will affect another package that depends on it?
<rww> edition: if #ubuntu isn't working out for you, perhaps try http://askubuntu.com/ ?
<edition> no use!
<edition> same person on askubuntu has the same problem. no answers!
<rww> gunarm_: would you kindly fix your IRC client?
<edition> is there a channel for linux multimedia?
<edition> ie: Jack
<rww> #jack ?
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<edition> HI!
<edition> THANKYOU rww
<HikaruBG> I am trying to install Microsoft Office 2013 on Ubuntu 14.04 with PlayOnLinux
<edition> you mean wine?
<HikaruBG> but it comes up with Error in POL_Wine
<HikaruBG> Play On Linux i mean
<HikaruBG> it still uses Wine, yes
<HikaruBG> it just presets it with the necessary configurations and installs all software to separate virtual disks,
<HikaruBG> edition, do you know what error POL_Wine means?
<edition> no idea
<HikaruBG> Thanks, Anyone else?
<gustavo9> Hi everyone I need some help on a disk image
<rypervenche> gustavo9: What's your issue?
<gustavo9> I have a disk image and if I run qemu-system-i386 myimage.img runs great but once I do a raw copy with dd to a usb thumb it just doesn't work
<EyePulp> howdy; running 14.04 - I have /etc/network/interfaces set up with static values, and I ifup/ifdown eth0, and do resolvconf -u, but /etc/resolv.conf still contains what appears to be dhcp values - it doesn't pick up any of the dns-nameservers values in my interfaces file.  What am I screwing up?
<gustavo9> This image contains an operating system based on 2.4x linux kernel
<rww> EyePulp: interfaces has a line "iface eth0 inet static", and not "iface eth0 inet dhcp"?
<gustavo9> with a LILO boot
<EyePulp> rww: iface eth0 inet static
<rww> hrm
<EyePulp> I can gist the file if that would help
<HikaruBG> speaking of a disk images, how is it possible to create a copy of a partition?
<rypervenche> HikaruBG: dd can do that
<EyePulp> rww: resolv.conf.d/base & head do get appended if I edit them, but my issue is these original settings keep coming back, so I'm trying to figure out how to eliminate them
<EyePulp> I thought going static in interfaces would solve it, but not yet apparently. =\
<rww> do you have network-manager installed? it might be doing something silly
<EyePulp> rww:  unknown - how should I test?
<rww> apt-cache policy network-manager , check the Installed: line
<gustavo9> rypervenche: got any ideas?
<EyePulp> (none)
<HikaruBG> rypervenche, thank you!
<arrubin> I have a laptop with NVIDIA Optimus, but I am not trying to use Optimus. I installed with the integrated GPU and later switched to discrete and installed the NVIDIA drivers. Everything worked fine, but the discrete GPU is terrible for battery. I switched back to integrated in the BIOS and removed the NVIDIA driver. X starts and I am able to log in, but then it just sits there and does nothing. It will not load the desktop.
<arrubin> What might I have missed that the NVIDIA driver left behind?
<arrubin> I have no xorg.conf.
<rypervenche> gustavo9: Don't know. I would think it might have something to do with the boot loader, but that kernel is so old and lilo is...old. I can't help with that.
<gustavo9> ok, this is weird cos I the image is comming from a compact flash and I'm trying to make it work on a usb thumb I guess it has something to do now on the other hand this image actually boots on a qemu virtual machine but doesn't from the thumb :(
<rypervenche> gustavo9: What happens when you tell your system to boot from the USB drive?
<kriskropd> how can i find which installed packages depend on a particular package? in my case, tomcat6
<rww> sudo apt-get purge tomcat6 and see what it asks you to remove (it'll prompt before removing)
<gustavo9> rypervenche: it only displays LI
<rww> (which you should then say N to, probably)
<gustavo9> I algo suppose that my image is a whole disk image not a partition image and I need to mount the disk image to copy the partition's image, shouldn't I?
<kriskropd> rww: it doesn't list anything, but the thing is I don't remember installing tomcat6 so I'm betting it was a dependency for some java thing that I don't remember
<kriskropd> rww: i suppose it should be fine, since I don't use it or java on the server, but i have my concerns - fixing a broken system is a pain
<kriskropd> rww: well, i turned the service off, apt-get removed it, recovered some memory and don't see anything breaking yet, tho I should probably reboot it to make sure
 * rww nods
<rww> tomcat's usually for java webapps, so if you're not running one of those...
<CLnet> network2012 clnetworking.info@gmail.com
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone successfully upgraded and didn't break their mythtv from 12.04 to 14.04 ubuntu upgrade? i don't want to break mythtv by upgrading to 14.04
<pifi_> assalamuallaikum
<edition> how to get list of wifi SSIDs, in the terminal?
<kriskropd> rww: a while back (back in 2011 or 2012), I had experimented with phpVirtualBox on this particular machine, I'll bet tomcat was used back then for the java applet that gave console access
<rww> sounds right
<edition> nevermind
<glitch> i need help with xrandr i know my stats but need help setting the command
<glitch> viewport in 1920x1080 viewportout 1820x1020+50+20 as i would input it in nvidia but i need it set to be persistant
<moondog> glitch: if you use arandr it will create a script for you.
<moondog> then you can run that on start up
<akki> chrome cant detect the java plugin
<glitch> are you using chrome 35
<glitch> moondog:  thank you
<akkik> yes
<alumno_> hola??
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<glitch> akkik:  you need to down grade chrome to 34 there is no current java plugin that chrome 35+ will accept
<alumno_> hello
<akkik> thanks glitch
 * edition is so frustrated with JACK.
<akkik> glitch: thanks
<glitch> moondog: you still here it will not help me set overcan (crappy tvhas no adjustments
<stonner> how to disable vesafb on ubuntu 14.04?
<Michael87> wtf
<Michael87> fdjhhfdsklgfuifdsolfdoigfhiugfudfghcfgdcfhkjhbghdfilg
<StringsStar> so
<SchrodingersScat> StringsStar: so buttons, mister
<EyePulp> any ideas why dns-nameservers is ignored in /interfaces under 14.04?  it's a static iface, and I get no errors with resolvconf
<Zazy> Can someone help me with grub?
<Beldar> Zazy, State the issue for help.
<Zazy> I had to delete my /boot and efi partition and after I remade them and tried to use them after fixing my fstab and crypttab, running update-grub or grub-install /dev/sda, it didn't work
<Beldar> Zazy, You can't just switch from efi to legacy which is what grub-install /dev/sda is
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Zazy
<ubottu> Zazy: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Zazy> Beldar: doesn't having grub-efi resolve that?
<Beldar> no
<Beldar> Zazy, Not sure what you actually mean run the boot script so we can see what is there now
<Zazy> Beldar: ok
<windowsxp> anybody have the idea to bypass checkpoint from ubuntu 14 so that i could get an access to the restricted sites
<Beldar> windowsxp, checkpoint?
<SchrodingersScat> windowsxp: restricted sites?
<windowsxp> yes, our company uses checkpoint to block some sites
<Beldar> windowsxp, ask them, that is way odd topic
<windowsxp> youtube, facebook are blocked here through checkpoint
<Beldar> off*
<Beldar> windowsxp, For the record we do not help you bypass filters like this ever.
<windowsxp> can you recommend any channels who have the perfect idea how to bypas?
<Beldar> windowsxp, I know of none, I'm not employed nor have any in my way.
<SchrodingersScat> probably #freenode
<Beldar> lol
<SchrodingersScat> (shh)
<Beldar> windowsxp, Use your smartphone and keep your job. ;)
<Zazy> Beldar: here's the output http://pastebin.com/5zW8t2yd
<windowsxp> since am new to linux am askin' this question
<Beldar> windowsxp, Honestly it is a dumb question, just saying.
<akkik> what means linux programming
<windowsxp> might be dumb for you
<Beldar> even considering that is dumb, rules are rukes for reasons
<Beldar> rules
<windowsxp> ok
<Beldar> dumb for anyone
<coolmsn> hello
<coolmsn> i have a problem to ubuntu i try to install angry birds breakfast and get an error that says angry birds cannot install because is an error
<Beldar> coolmsn, where is the install from?
<Beldar> and how are you installing?
<coolmsn> from original cd
<coolmsn> i install in wine
<Beldar> coolmsn, maybe #winehq
<Zazy> coolmsn: or the #playonlinux channel if you u want to use playonlinux to manage wine
<coolmsn> thanks all
<Zazy> also when I use su to login into my user after chrooting into my os drive from this live session, I get an error saying "open: Permission denied Error locking counter". Running ecryptfs-mount private, to gain access to my /home folder also gives the error "open: Permission denied Error locking counter"
<john38> Hello i have a small Compaq desktop with an Intel Atom processor 1.67ghz single core 1GB ram and integrated intel chipset video card which ubuntu version would be best suited for this computer??
<function9> john38: xubuntu
<john38> function9, not Lubuntu
<function9> john38: yeah that too
<coolmsn> john38 not lubuntu gnome
<john38> function9, i thought Lubuntu was lightweight i wasnt sure which one though
<john38> coolmsn, so which lubuntu do i get thought all lubuntu ran LXDE desktop
<function9> john38: try them all, which ever rocks your socks
<Beldar> Zazy, Do you want gpt partitioning?
<john38> function9, i just need a very lightweight ubuntu
<Zazy> Beldar: Yes, that's what I'm using currently
<coolmsn> john38 lubuntu is for old computers
<Beldar> Zazy, Ah, why?
<john38> coolmsn, ok cool i'll get that then
<Beldar> you have only three partitions Zazy
<coolmsn> you can install xbuntu
<john38> yeah but i got a intel atom single core 1.67ghz processor
<john38> 1gb ram
<john38> low end
<coolmsn> i have computer like me and ubuntu 12 with gnome classic work so fine and with dock and mac os x theme
<Zazy> Beldar: My computer came with EFI firmware and gpt and didn't feel the need to change that (is there a problem with it?) and I have a boot partition, an efi partition, swap, a root partition, and an extra storage partition
<coolmsn> that is goosd
<Beldar> Zazy, Can't say really, this a computer that had W8?
<john38> ok thanks
<coolmsn> yes is so good
<Beldar> Zazy, Your ubuntu install looks to be a non efi is all
<Zazy> Beldar: yes
<Zazy> Beldar: It was until my boot and efi partition got messed up
<Zazy> Beldar: and I tried to make a new 1
<Beldar> Zazy, If you want a efi you have to install ubuntu i efi, the grub info I see has no efi notation, did it ever boot?
<coolmsn> me boot
<Zazy> Beldar: yes it booted in efi mode before
<Beldar> Zazy, Ah, I'm not really up on this stuff, if it were me I would set the computer to legacy boot and wipe the disc and msdos, but thats me.
<Beldar> and go msdos*
<coolmsn> that is to mee
<Beldar> coolmsn, Can you post relevant support please.
<coolmsn> yes
<Zazy> Beldar: ok
<Beldar> Zazy, If you decide to go msdos wipe the mbr.
<Beldar> than install
<Zazy> Can someone help me recover my home folder thats using ecryptfs? I tried using the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory help page, but got errors saying that "open: Permission denied" and "Error locking counter"
<cha0z_1> hello, i am using ubuntu13.10 and when I am trying to open file manager it starts and immediately shuts down... What I can do for this?
<cha0z_1> * Also I can't see the desktop contents (in the desktop) From the terminal all files are ok, so i suppose is a fm problem
<Zazy> cha0z_1: What
<cha0z_1> Zazy, ?
<Zazy> cha0z_1: What's the name of your file manager?
<cha0z_1> Zazy, I am using the default file manager of Ubuntu 13.10. I dont know the name, Is it nautilus? idk
<cha0z_1> Also I can't right click :P
<cha0z_1> Zazy, how to reinstall the default file manager?
<Zazy> cha0z_1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<cha0z_1> Zazy, thx i am doing it now
<cha0z_1> hmm still the same situation
<cha0z_1> I will reboot
<Zazy> cha0z_1: wait
<cha0z_1> ok Zazy
<Zazy> cha0z_1: when you run nautilus in terminal, what messages come up? post them on http://dpaste.com/
<cha0z_1> I also made a unity --reset Zazy_ and removed ubuntu1
<cha0z_1> sure Zazy wait a min
<cha0z_1> omg Zazy http://dpaste.com/2SM0ZJY core dump I think I buffer overflowed my nautilus :{
<cha0z_1> Zazy, the error is a about a samba dir but I dont think that I have even enabled samba and shared dirs!!!
<subcool> hey, i bought and installed, what i thought to be the seagate hybrid drive.- but its only seen as one large drive..???
<subcool> what am i missing.
<subcool> its supposed to have 8gb of SSD to it.
<Zazy> cha0z_1: That's probably not the problem then. Is anything else not working besides nautilus?
<cha0z_1> nope
<sireebob> subcool: i'm not 100% sure, but i think that is normal.
<cha0z_1> Zazy nope when I am trying with sudo it just opens and after a while a crash happens. Then the classic report blah blah the issue
<sireebob> i think the OS, if sufficiently modern, will recognize that and put the most commonly-used files on the SSD sectors.
<sireebob> but i could be wrong. it might be a drive firmware thing. i'm really not sure.
<subcool> so then how do you use the 8gb part?
<cha0z_1> Zazy, the weird is that when I execute nautilus as root nothing happens and the program is ok
<Zazy> cha0z_1: when using sudo where there any other errors? Also you should probably file that bug report so devs can fix the problem and others more informed than I can help
<cha0z_1> ok Zazy
<cha0z_1> Zazy, when I execute it as sudo is the same problem, also when I execute it as root is ok. But if I browse to my simple users home dir it stops! so something happens with my simple user account :/
<cha0z_1> it can't execute ~/Desktop
<sireebob> subcool: "Hybrid storage products monitor the data being read from the hard drive, and cache the most frequently accessed bits to the high-speed NAND flash memory." - PC World
<heush> wadup guys
<coolmsn> c
<coolmsn> c
<coolmsn> c
<coolmsn> c
<coolmsn> c
<sireebob> (full article here: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2025402/ssds-vs-hard-drives-vs-hybrids-which-storage-tech-is-right-for-you-.html )
<coolmsn> c
<unopaste> coolmsn you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sireebob> lol, pasting... that's it
<coolmsn> q- # unopaste!*@*
<coolmsn> i have a problem
<john38> What would you guys recommend a pci wireless adapter or usb wireless adapter??
<coolmsn> yes
<cfhowlett> coolmsn ask your ubuntu questions
<coolmsn> yes
<Zazy> cha0z_1: use in terminal gedit $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Zazy> cha0z_1: do any of those entries look wrong in that file?
<coolmsn> no
<cfhowlett> !ot|coolmsn for ubuntu help STATE THE ISSUE.  otherwise, ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat.
<ubottu> coolmsn for ubuntu help STATE THE ISSUE.  otherwise, ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coolmsn> thanjs ubottu
<ticktoe> Hey people.I installed backbox in my system and while trying to clone a repo,I am getting error as "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-dD0xYQ/pkcs11: No such file or directory@
<ticktoe> How to switch this off? And also I am getting "TLS handshake failed"
<coolmsn> how ubuntu 10.04 is outdated but on ubuntu.com says your distro is avable on ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> coolmsn 10.04 has 5 years of desktop support
<cfhowlett> "SERVER" suppport
<cfhowlett> coolmsn if you have a SERVER, 10.04 is still good for a few more months
<Zazy> coolmsn, it says 14.04 is available, not 10.04
<ticktoe> I am not able to clone because of that now :#
<Zazy> If I reinstall ubuntu without formating, will I be able able to mount my ecryptfs home partition afterwards?
<abhi-> hi I'm trying to configure my machine as a approx server..however when I'm doing an apt update I'm getting this error --> http://ix.io/dnt
<coolmsn> no on ubuntu software center i can't install apps but on ubuntu.com is an button there writes ubuntu 10.04 and i search of app i want to install and says this app is compatibile with your comuter go to ubuntu software center and install it
<cfhowlett> coolmsn open a terminal.  paste the result of this command:  cat /etc/issue
<Meaux> abhi: Did you change the proxy settings, or direct the mirrors to your machine?
<abhi-> Meaux: there is no proxy configured..if you want I'll paste my approx & sources.list
<Meaux> Abhi: Please do
<abhi-> Meaux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7792142/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7792141/
<Meaux> Abhi: I
<Meaux> Abhi: unless you have a repo set up on that server, then it shouldn't be pointing to localhost:9999
<abhi-> shouldn't approx take care of that redirection of localhost->archive.ubuntu.com?
<coolmsn> hello
<Meaux> Abhi: That's what it's looking like in the documentation. Run this: netstat -ant | grep 9999 and paste the results, please
<Zazy> If I reinstall ubuntu without formating, will I be able able to mount my ecryptfs home partition afterwards?
<Abhijit> Zazy, most probably yes.
<Zazy> ok
<Abhijit> I think while partitioning you can make it mount new /home to old /home. there it will ask you for the password. Zazy
<Abhijit> Zazy, dont do all these things without a backup. get backup of /home somewhere first.
<cfhowlett> coolmsn open a terminal.  paste the result of this command:  cat /etc/issue
<Meaux> Just make sure your username and password are the same, else, decrypt it before installing
<coolmsn> i will try
<coolmsn> but ubuntu is downloading
<cfhowlett> coolmsn so your question was answered then?  great!
<coolmsn> thanks
<abhi-> Meaux: http://ix.io/dnu
<Zazy> Thanks, Abhijit and will backing up the /home work when there's a home folder using ecryptfs?
<abhi-> Meaux: Hm got it working.. found the issue after some googling http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125671
<abhi-> Meaux: not sure whether this is a bug...
<Meaux> Abhi: You might bring it up with the packager then; although, I'm not sure how to find out who that is
<abhi-> Meaux: yeah..will checkout in launchpad I think
<Meaux> Abhi: Awesome!
<nguyenanhtung> alo
<coolmsn> nguyenanhtung you speak romanian
<cfhowlett> !vietnamese
<nguyenvanbinh> allo
<cfhowlett> nguyenanhtung ask your ubuntu questions
<anonymous_> friend how to hack facebook somebody
<cfhowlett> anonymous_ no hacking here and you're in the wrong channel.
<nathanbbb> is there a way to grant permissions on sequences that get made
<nathanbbb> without having to grant it
<nathanbbb> so like a default grant for a user
<Abhijit> how can i boot to recovery mode, without grub? can i append some parameter to kernel?
<Abhijit> ubuntu 14.04 server
<Cuppa_coffee> goodmorning
<Cuppa_coffee> I've got a nice problem. When i click the ubuntu software centre it loads, then crashes. When running apt-get update i get the following error E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Cuppa_coffee> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS
<Cuppa_coffee> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Cuppa_coffee> How to fix this?
<Abhijit> how can i boot to recovery mode, without grub? can i append some parameter to kernel?
<bjpenn> anyone know what apt-key, and gpg is?
<bjpenn> whats the concept behind this
<trijntje> bjpenn: you can find plenty of information about gpg online
<bjpenn> it seems like some key security thing
<bjpenn> but what about apt-key
<bjpenn> whats the idea behind it?
<bjpenn> PPA etc
<bjpenn> seems like its something to do with latest packages
<bjpenn> that arent available yet with regular apt
<bjpenn> still not sure what the key and stuff are all about though
<bjpenn> done some reading but was hopign someone could help explain it
<trijntje> bjpenn: gpg is used to sign all packages, to make sure you only install packages that you trust
<trijntje> if your pc doesn't recognise a signature it will give you a warning and wont install the packages. That way nobody can trick you into installing untrusted packages
<bjpenn> so each package has kind of a "cert", and apt-get has something that tells it that "cert" is valid
<bjpenn> ?
<Ben64> bjpenn: http://debian-handbook.info/browse/wheezy/sect.package-authentication.html
<bjpenn> thanks
<pds> i'm messing around with logrotate and whould like to delete log files that are older then 30 days. So i don't full the hd until the system goes down - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-manage-log-files-with-logrotate-on-ubuntu-12-10
<pds> i guess if don't specifiy the new file it will remove the file but i'm not sure
<jonascj> Anyone using python graphviz on Ubuntu 14.04? I cannot get it to install with "pip install pygraphviz". It complains about a missing python.h
<Mathisen> jonascj sudo apt-get install -y graphviz libgraphviz-dev pkg-config python-pip
<Mathisen> and try again
<cyberpunkgothic> good morning.
<cyberpunkgothic> there is a bug!
<jj4> exit
<jj4> quit
<cyberpunkgothic> with thunderbird.
<jonascj> Mathisen: do I need to install the packages I already have, again? Will installing pkg-config again cause it to reload configs or similar?
<squeakytoy> Hey all. I am trying to nderstand something. I am trying to execute a command programatically. In windows this works fine: 'git log --author="x y"' <-- but when I run it in Ubuntu, the quotes break the command. Even using single quotes ' does work, but if i wrap it with square brackets [] ('git log --author=[x y]') it works - how come? o.O
<cyberpunkgothic> the icon to the left for thunderbird shos a 3 for unred messages, but there are only 2 unread messages! keep it updated!!! thanks
<Mathisen> jonascj if you already have all of those i dont know what to do... that was the only thing i could think about to solve your issue
<jonascj> Mathisen: yeah, no dice - installing all of those packages still cause "pip install pygraphviz" to say "fatal error: python.h no such file or directory"
<pds> i'm messing around with logrotate and whould like to delete log files that are older then 30 days. So i don't full the hd until the system goes down - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-manage-log-files-with-logrotate-on-ubuntu-12-10
<pds> i guess if don't specifiy the new file it will remove the file but i'm not sure
<fifnir> Hello, anyone here?
<jonascj> --This is very frustrating - installing it on ubuntu 12.04 works fine :S
<trijntje> fifnir: lots of people
<jonascj> fifnir: just ask your question
<fifnir> Well I was trying to be polite:P
<DeaDSouL> hi, could anyone tell me why this is not working : if [[ "${extension}" != [.jpg]|[.jpeg]|[.gif]|[.png] ]]; then
<trijntje> or is || not |
<helmut_> hi
<DeaDSouL> trijntje: ok it doesn't give me any error now, but the condition doesn't work !
<trijntje> DeaDSouL: why do you use brackets instead of quotes around the extensions?
<DeaDSouL> trijntje: its an expression.. i thought it was only way.. do u know any other way
<Cuppa_coffee> anybody got a solution for my update problem?
<fifnir> Hey people: I seem to have messed up python2.7 in my system (no module _sqlite3) so googling says I need to recompile (python2.6 and python3 are okay). So could someone help me with how to recompile python2.7 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Cuppa_coffee> nevermind. Disabled spotify in the update preferences, apt-get update, upgrade and we're merrily trodding along
<jlander> hola
<hpprinter100> Hey, i'm running 14.04 and whenever i login it crashes and i'm brought back to the login screen
<hpprinter100> How can i get past this?
<Cuppa_coffee> thats bad, do you get an error message of some sort?
<jlander> hola
<hpprinter100> nah it just goes purple and then logs me back out
<jlander> cómo puedo modificar particione en gparted si tienen la llavecita ?
<Ben64> !es | jlander
<hpprinter100> and does the drum roll thing
<ubottu> jlander: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Cuppa_coffee> have you recently changed session or something like that?
<jlander> hi
<Cuppa_coffee> hi
<hpprinter100> Cuppa_coffee, not that i'm aware of
<hpprinter100> can i do a non-gui login?
<jlander> how can I modify partitions with gparted if a key is visible?
<Ben64> jlander: they may be mounted. if so, you need to unmount them before modifying
<Cuppa_coffee> hpprinter100, i meant desktop enviroment
<hpprinter100> nope i'm with stock unity no mods
<jlander> what does mount mena?
<jlander> mean
<Cuppa_coffee> aight, then i'm afraid i dont know
<Cuppa_coffee> mount essentially means "in use"
<jlander> they aren't in use
<fifnir> Any leads on how to recompile python2.7 on a 10.04 system with multiple python installations? (I get a no module _sqlit3 error and googling says i need to recompile)
<Cuppa_coffee> brb-reboot
<jlander> can you help with gparted?
<jlander> hemp me
<jlander> help me
<jlander> nabooooos
<creatorb1> can i develop tizen on my ubuntu 14.04?
<friendlyfascism> jlander, just state the issue for help.
<creatorb1> #join #ubuntu-indonesia
<jlander> mm
<jlander> i want eliminate a partitions and incorporate free space to another
<jlander> i want eliminate one partition and incorporate free space to another
<Ben64> jlander: ok well pastebin some information. try "sudo blkid" "sudo parted -l" and "mount" for starters
<friendlyfascism> jlander, Take a screen shot put it in an imagebin and state the exact wants you have naming the partitions.
<Branko_> hello mindenki
<jlander> well
<Guest2486> Hi, I installed KDE plasma with  apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop on my ubuntu, now my volume keys are not working. Any suggestions?
<friendlyfascism> creatorb1, https://wiki.tizen.org/wiki/Install_Tizen_SDK_on_Ubuntu try researching
<jlander> i'm waiting for gparted
<jlander> take a lot of time to read the disk
<jlander> i have I/O errors in 1 partition
<nathanbbb> anyone know how to use monit
<hpprinter100> friendlyfascism, how is tizen diffrent from android?
<Braden`> Hello
<friendlyfascism> hpprinter100, no idea never heard of it.
<Braden`> I cannot receive any connections on port 4444.  I flushed iptables, so there are no firewall rules preventing it.  What might cause that?
<pds> how do i remove old log files with logrotate, found https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-manage-log-files-with-logrotate-on-ubuntu-12-10 but doesn't seems to specificy deletion. However it doesn't specificy deletion. Will eve.json accept this
<creatorb1> friendlyfascism: yeah i know :) but everything tutorial i see worked on 12.04 / 13.04 nothing found on 14.04, oke i will try it ...
<Abhijit> Braden`, router / modem settings?
<fifnir> Any leads on how to recompile python2.7 on a 10.04 system with multiple python installations? (I get a no module _sqlit3 error and googling says i need to recompile)
<friendlyfascism> creatorb1, It is 3rd party  not really supported here.
<Abhijit> fifnir, just get python source and compile, install it?
<friendlyfascism> creatorb1, They have a channel #tizen
<creatorb1> hpprinter100: tizen have tpk format package and can worked on android,ios,windows phone,etc
<fifnir> just like that? I'm afraid it'll make an even worse mess
<function9> Braden`: do you have a service running for that port?
<friendlyfascism> pds, What release are you running?
<hpprinter100> creatorb1, can you link to an article with your claims?
<pcdroid> How does USB mobile broadband work with Ubuntu? Are these normally only compatible with Windows?
<coolmsn> pcdroid:usb mobile work on ubuntu i tested
<k1l_> pcdroid: some work out of the box. depends on the usb stick
<pcdroid> ok
<pcdroid> i googled some, seems usb modeswitch is something i might have to use
<coolmsn> pcdroid
<k1l_> pcdroid: get the exact make and model (or the usb-id) and then look out for the specific hardware
<demon^eye> HI  , when switching to other language in chrome Url place i get gibrish not my selected language type...any ide why????
<coolmsn> sex
<coolmsn> nobody chat with me im so sad :(
<friendlyfascism> coolmsn, This is not chat.
<Cagri705> Hello, I am trying to download a program called "matlab" from the softwarecenter (not actual matlab, but yeah), and i have a problem. Software-center starts to go black, and it freezes, i tried reinstalling software-center, but it seems like whenever i try to download that software, then it just jumps straight to "installing" and freezes. can anyone help?
<Abhijit> Cagri705, manually download from matlab website.
<coolmsn> where is the chat
<friendlyfascism> !topic | coolmsn
<ubottu> coolmsn: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Cagri705> Abhijit, It's not the actual Matlab software, i got that one installed
<Cagri705> !reply s
<coolmsn> hello
<coolmsn> nobody chat with me im so sad :(
<bcvery> coolmsn, general chat in: #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<k1l_> !guidelines > coolmsn
<ubottu> coolmsn, please see my private message
<Cagri705> can anyone help?
<k1l_> coolmsn: please keep this channel clear for support. thanks
<Abhijit> Cagri705, do apt-get insntall scilab
<Cagri705> abhijit, what's scilab?
<coolmsn> i try to install win 2-7 on gnome-classic and get error plase use gnome classic
<Abhijit> Cagri705, open source matlab alternate. same thing. for linux.
<Cagri705> Abhijit, I have original Matlab software for my ubuntu laptop installed
<coolmsn> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel wtf is that
<Abhijit> Cagri705, you already have it installed? then whats the issue ?
<Cagri705> Abhijit, the thing is, there's just an app i want to download from the software center, where it crashed when it reaches "installing" and i cant seem to delete the temporary files and try downloading again
<Cagri705> whenever i try to download it again, it skips the downloading part, runs straight to installing, and crashed
<Abhijit> and that app is Matlab? which you already have installed? which  you are trying to install? what am i missing Cagri705 ?
<k1l_> coolmsn: please come to #ubuntu-ops to discuss that issues with the #ubuntu channels
<ezra-s> Cagri705, there should be some trace of the installation , have you tried "sudo apt-get purge package-name" first before trying to reinstall?
<Cagri705> Abhijit, that app is called "matlab" but it's not the actual matlab thing.
<Cagri705> ezra-s, how do i specify the package name?
<ezra-s> Cagri705, I just joined I assumed you were talking about an apt-get installation, if that's so, the same way you try to install
<Cagri705> ezra-s, no sorry.. its from software-center. that ubuntu application where you can download stuff
<ezra-s> Cagri705, it's the same thing then, what's the software named?
<ezra-s> I can look it up for you
<Cagri705> ezra-s, matlab
<vlt> Hello. I installed the pkg asterisk-dahdi on 12.04 LTS when it had kernel 3.2.0-23 and got /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-virtual/updates/dkms/dahdi.ko.  After an update the kernel is 3.2.0-60 now but there's no dahdi.ko in /lib/modules/.  Any idea what I have to do to "generate(?)" that module?
<ezra-s> I see similar packages and some related to it, but not the specific one, try checking what you have installed. Type "dpkg -l | grep -i matlab", paste the results in paste.ubuntu.com
<ezra-s> Cagri705, ^^
<Borsi> <Borsi> shouldnt the mesa files be updated on 14.04?
<Borsi> <Borsi> i tried the drivers and i got only 2.1 opengl on 7870, 10.1.3
<Cagri705> ezra-s, its blank
<Cagri705> ezra-s, this is the app description: This package does not provide MATLAB. Instead, it configures an existing MATLAB installation to integrate more comfortably in a Debian installation.  Currently it provides /usr/bin/matlab through the alternatives system, offers to work around incompatibilities between the libraries bundled with MATLAB and system libraries, and provides a helper utility meant to be used by other packages to compil
<ezra-s> Cagri705, try "sudo apt-get install matlab-support"
<ubuntu_new> hi
<ubuntu_new> how  i can install ubuntu ?
<k1l_> !install | ubuntu_new
<ubottu> ubuntu_new: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jlander> can i add gpart in live usb live?
<Cagri705> ezra-s, thank you for your help. I should have known that. Do you know if you can remove the "uninstalled files" that softwarecenter downloaded?
<ubuntu_new> can i have ubuntu and windows together ?
<h8> yes you can ubuntu_new
<ubuntu_new> how?
<h8> ubuntu_new: see this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ezra-s> Cagri705, you can if you knew which they were, but essentially it should have tried to do the same as the line you executed
<k1l_> ubuntu_new: that is called "dualboot setup"
<ezra-s> Cagri705, so if something failed or got batly installed it has been overwritten now
<Cagri705> ezra-s, nice. also the downlaoded files which arent installed yet?
<Cagri705> ezra-s, nevermind. it's updated in software center now
<ezra-s> Cagri705, I have never installed matlab, I guess you would need some research for that, but I bet they are in /tmp or similar, which will get deleted on next boot
<Cagri705> ezra-s, no problems anymore. It's all good :-)
<ezra-s> Cagri705, yes, software-center and apt-get feed on the sabe install database
<Cagri705> ezra-s, thanks for helping me
<ezra-s> Cagri705, my pleasure
<ubuntu_new> do download ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  ???
<jlander> can i add gpart in live usb live?
<ubuntu_new> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop yes or no ? :(
<ezra-s> ubuntu_new, yes
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: it looks like you are already running ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: you are talking from an ubuntu machine
<bah_> hi all, anybody know how I can send mail from a webapp (localhost) to a dir on my own machine ?
<ikonia> bah_: you don't send mail to a dir
<ikonia> bah_: you send it to a mail server, a mail server then delivers it where you tell it to
<ikonia> eg: a directory on your machine
<ubuntu_new> yes but my ubuntu is on vmware machine and the version of this is 12.10
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: you approach it the same
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: you install from install media, the same as in vmware
<bah_> ikonia, I see, do you know where I can find instructions how to set this up? running a rails app and xubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> bah_: check the ubuntu wiki on mail server setup
<blackyboy> One of client machine hard drive failure occurred just now, Now , Check the filesystem of that hard drive and its clean, so what i did now is took another 250 GB hdd and started to cloning the defected whole drive to new drive using command  { sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb oflag=direct bs=1GB } and its under process, after finish what i want to do ? did i want to replace the UUID in fstab or its will be fine to run ?
<ubuntu_new> <ikonia> ubuntu_new: you install from install media, the same as in vmware
<ubuntu_new> sorry
<ubuntu_new> DC...
<ubuntu_new> do U khow why my webcam not working ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: you're using vmware - it doesn't have a web cam
<Ugb3> I have a question, the dev of mediatomb made an update yesterday after I reported a bug, will the package be updated soon or should I try to get the compilation working ?
<ikonia> Ugb3: the package will not be updated
<ikonia> Ugb3: you need to log a bug against the package in ubuntu to get it updated
<ubuntu_new> ok ... so i should install ubuntu ...
<ikonia> Ugb3: it will only be updated in the current version, it will not get a version bump though (or very unlikley to)
<ubuntu_new> so i download it from website and burn it to CD ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: exactly as you did with vmware
<ikonia> !install | ubuntu_new
<ubottu> ubuntu_new: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ugb3> ikonia: That's a minor update
<ikonia> Ugb3: should be possible to get an update pushed out then
<etu1> salut
<etu1> cmt va tu
<etu1> slt
<Ugb3> ikonia: So package are updated only when there is a bug repport filled ?
<ubuntu_new> i should install in another driver difrent from driver that windows is install on it ?
<ikonia> Ugb3: correct
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: you can install it where you want, the links ubottu sent you explain it
<Ugb3> ikonia: I guess I should get some documentation about how package maintenance works.
<ubuntu_new> ok ... tnx alot ...
<ArGGu^_^> Hello, I am creating custom live cd, using mini remix 14.04. "aplay -l" returns no soundcards found, while "cat /proc/asound/cards" returns a card.
<ikonia> ArGGu^_^: it's your re-spin, you support it
<ArGGu^_^> I tried Lubuntu 14.04 live-cd and with it "aplay -l" returns a sound card.
<ikonia> ArGGu^_^: it's your re-spin, you support it
<ubuntu_new> is ubuntu free or i should pay money for it ? :?
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: it's free
<ArGGu^_^> ikonia I may not ask help for custom live cd that just contains base install of ubuntu?
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: you can contribute if you want
<ikonia> ArGGu^_^: no
<ArGGu^_^> ikonia ok
<ArGGu^_^> ikonia is there a channel related ubuntu I may ask questions like that?
<ikonia> ArGGu^_^: no idea
<ArGGu^_^> ikonia ok
<vlt> How to build dkms kernel modules for a new kernel version after a system update?
<ubuntu_new> ok ... i m downloading from
<ubuntu_new> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=14.04&architecture=amd64
<ubuntu_new> is it ok ? :(
<Abhijit> lammy is spamming with port links in pm.
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: anything from ubuntu.com is official
<Abhijit> ops^
<ikonia> Abhijit: that is not in this channel
<pds> just configured logrotate however its montly i want to force run so the old files are cleared and i don't have to wait a whole month
<pds> anybody got ideas
<Abhijit> ikonia, /whois tells me he is in this channel too
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok. not this. i mean ubuntu-server
<ubuntu_new> tnx
<Ugb3> Anybody got link to documentation about how package maintenance is made in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> !bugs | Ugb3
<ubottu> Ugb3: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ugb3> ikonia: thanks, but not what I asked.
<Abhijit> Ugb3, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<Abhijit> Ugb3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Ugb3> thank Abhijit
<ikonia> Ugb3: that explains the bug reporting system and should have notes about the package getting updated
<ubuntu_new> so i download it and burn to CD and i install it on my Driver such as when i install windows... :?
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: READ the link ubottu sent you
<ikonia> ubuntu_new: you're asking the same thing over and over
<ubuntu_new> ok ... have a good time ... bye
<ubuntu_new> tnx a lot
<Ugb3> I can't report a bug without sending a report ? :/
<ikonia> Ugb3: because sending the report is the bug
<ikonia> that is the bug report
<k1l_> Ugb3: how do you want report a bug without reporting it?
<Ugb3> k1l_: Because the bug won't apear in the report as I don't even have the package installed.
<ikonia> Ugb3: the doc should list how to report a bug without apport
<k1l_> Ugb3: then go to launchpad.net, choose the package and press: report a bug
<Ugb3> k1l_: You can do that ? not a word about that on the wiki.
<Ugb3> Thank
<ikonia> there is a word about it
<Abhijit> how can i select all a file in terminal?
<ikonia> pretty detailed section about it
<ikonia> Abhijit: select them in what ?
<Abhijit> ikonia, vim or nano
<ikonia> Abhijit: they are text editors
<ikonia> you don't select files
<Abhijit> ikonia, i want to copy paste a file. from terminal to pastebin.
<Abhijit> content of a file.
<k1l_> Abhijit: you just oben the file with the texteditor
<Abhijit> not the file
<ikonia> pastebinit
<k1l_> Abhijit: pastbinit /path/to/file
<k1l_> *pastebinit
 * Abhijit gets caught
<codephobic> hi
<Ugb3> Is there a way to change the language of the terminal ? I have a localized version but I can't stand having to translate in english the errors i get...
<Ugb3> export LC_ALL=C did it.
<codephobic> where should you place downloaded applications (say Sublime Text 3) in your filesystem in ubuntu 14.04? And how do you get the icons and everything to integrate with unity?
<Abhijit> codephobic, /opt or /<userhome/bin ??
<sivteck> Hi, i am using ubuntu 14.04, sometimes the fonts get distorted: http://imgur.com/CBYaEr0  <--- screenshot, see the second u in ubuntu in ubuntu 13.10. The fonts get distorted in all applications and it goes away after i select it.
<Abhijit> and then add /<userhome>/bin to PATH?
<codephobic> Abhijit, does that also make it visible to unity's launcher and lenses?
<Abhijit> codephobic, no idea about that. you should consult unity channel for that.
<Abhijit> codephobic, ideally , it should.
<Ugb3> I'm trying to compile mediatomb, but I get "//usr/local/lib/libswscale.so.2: undefined reference to `av_pix_fmt_swap_endianness@LIBAVUTIL_52'" any idea of what is wrong ?
<codephobic> I used to store applications (eclipse) in /opt, but never really could get them to 'register' with Debian's (or Unity's) desktop. Atleast in Debian I could just hack the menu and add it anyway, with Ubuntu I want to try and do things 'right'.
<sivteck> my laptop has AMD A4-5000 with integrated graphics
<jlander> i need help with gparted
<jlander> i want to resize partition
<codephobic> Abhijit, ah, didn't know there was a specific channel for unity, figured it was part and parcel of Ubuntu.
<codephobic> ok, will go ask there too
<Abhijit> codephobic, its #ubuntu-unity
<codephobic> Abhijit, I'm guessing it's not #unity
<codephobic> ah
<codephobic> lol
<Abhijit> codephobic, that unity is game engine.
<Cyb3rty> reiserfs or ext4?
<gener1c> which partition?
<Cyb3rty> any
<k1l_> Cyb3rty: if you need to ask use ext4
<Cyb3rty> ok
<gener1c> the filesystem you choose depends on your needs
<gener1c> but yeah kll has a point
<k1l_> if you dont know why you want to use something other then ext4 dont use it
<gener1c> id tell him to use ext3
<gener1c> more stable
<Cyb3rty> but i'll never know it then
<Cyb3rty> k1l_
<Ben64> ext4 is plenty stable
<k1l_> Cyb3rty: then read yourself into reiserfs
<Cyb3rty> and another question: do i need /boot partition?
<Ben64> Cyb3rty: under most circumstances, no. only if you want full disk encryption, which i'd recommend against
<Ben64> or certain raid stuff, etc
<jlander> i need help with gparted
<Ben64> jlander: yep, and you still haven't posted the information requested of you
<Cyb3rty> Ben64, so i need only /, swap and home partitions?
<Ben64> Cyb3rty: you only "need" /   .... swap is very good to have, as well as /home
 * trijntje always uses a swapfile, less hassel during installation ;)
<jlander> which information?
<Ben64> Jul 14 2014 01:46:53 <Ben64>	jlander: ok well pastebin some information. try "sudo blkid" "sudo parted -l" and "mount" for starters
<Ben64> Jul 14 2014 01:47:00 <friendlyfascism>	jlander, Take a screen shot put it in an imagebin and state the exact wants you have naming the partitions.
<Ben64> nearly 2 hours ago ^
<codephobic> still no answer on #ubuntu-unity ...
<jlander> i don't know do this
<Ben64> !pastebin | jlander
<ubottu> jlander: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pds> is it me or does lograte check the date of the last edit of a log instead of the log file entries it self
<pds> logrotate*
<Cyb3rty> Ben64, what about that LVM thing? it looks useful, but what are disadvantages of it?
<jlander> i only need to resize a partition
<Ben64> Cyb3rty: could be harder to recover from an error, its why i like using normal partitions. easy to recover from hard drive problems/crashes without losing data
<Cyb3rty> Ben64, ok. thank you
<jlander> fuck off
<masoudborbor> hi everybody, I want to format my flash usb drive but it is readonly I tried some methods mentioned at the forum but didnt work. anybody to help?
<ikonia> masoudborbor: open gparted, click format
<masoudborbor> ikonia, I used that, but after I click apply it says it is read only
<ikonia> masoudborbor: ok, so that normally happens when either a.) the device is dead b.) there is a read only switch on it c.) its mounted
<masoudborbor> ikonia, it is not dead because I can copy files from that, and there is no read only switch
<ikonia> masoudborbor: copied files from it is "reading"
<ikonia> masoudborbor: therefore it could be dead
<masoudborbor> ikonia, tx. nothing can be done then?
<Ugb3> masoudborbor: what file system did you use ?
<masoudborbor> not mine. ntfs
<Ugb3> masoudborbor: Try fat
<masoudborbor> oh ok
<ikonia> masoudborbor: depends if its a.) broken b.) read only switch c.) mounted
<nishantjrxxx> I'm on 14.04. For some reason when I restart the lightdm process certain processes 'leak' out of the session. loginctl shows the sessions state as 'closing', but it doesnt kill the script. Any idea why?
<Ugb3> ntfs often mount as read-only.
<ikonia> that's the whole point
<ikonia> he's trying to format it
<ikonia> it shouldn't be mounted
<masoudborbor> I tried unmounting that first
<Ugb3> masoudborbor: You can't unmount it ?
<ikonia> masoudborbor: can you actually format it, or is the error happening after is't formatted and mounted
<masoudborbor> Ugb3, I can, and I do
<masoudborbor> ikonia, I can unmount it, but I can not format it
<ikonia> right, so it's the format that's failing
<ikonia> so that suggests the device may be dead
<Ugb3> masoudborbor: You can't format in any file system ?
<masoudborbor> I tried fat and ntfs
<masoudborbor> both th e same: read only...
<Ugb3> masoudborbor: Are you able to try it on another computer ?
<masoudborbor> same happens
<Ugb3> Did you try on other os ?
<masoudborbor> nope
<Ugb3> masoudborbor: maybe you should try to dd something on it to see if it'sreally dead.
<ikonia> or maybe you should accept that usb's have a finite number of rights
<Cuppa_coffee> or, bite the bullet and format it with windows
<ikonia> writes even
<Ugb3> ikonia: They do, but what's the point of trhowing it out if it can be saved ?
<ikonia> how is using a different OS going to give it more writes
<Ugb3> ikonia: Because maybe it's not dead, maybe you should accept that a non working  "usb" is not always dead.
<ikonia> Ugb3: I totally accept that, that's why I gave 3 options
<Rienzilla> Hello there.
<Rienzilla> My ubuntu 14.04 desktop does not show a login screen or desktop anymore on boot
<Rienzilla> all I get is an empty desktop background, and I can switch to the text consoles with ctrl-alt-something
<k1l_> Rienzilla: make sure the video card driver works
<Cuppa_coffee> how, without any gui to speak of?
<Rienzilla> k1l_: it does, I get the desktop background picture
<Rienzilla> I just don't get a working windowmanager
<Cuppa_coffee> so, nautilus isnt loading?
<Rienzilla> I guess so
<Rienzilla> rightclick gives me a menu though
<Rienzilla> so it did load something
<k1l_> Rienzilla: that sounds like its not running the 3d parts properly.  untiy needs working 3d
<Rienzilla> eh, ok. How do I check?
<k1l_> see dmesg what it says about possible errors
<neo1691> are android adb and other tools like fastboot there in the official ubuntu repos
<Rienzilla> systemd-logind killed by TERM signal (700 seconds after boot)
<Rienzilla> neo1691: I think so, yes
<k1l_> neo1691: yes, they are
<neo1691> k1l_: I am not able to find them using apt-cache
<k1l_> neo1691: which ubuntu are you running exactly?
<neo1691> 12.04 lts
<k1l_> neo1691: well not for 12.04. i think they are included since 12.10 or 13.04
<neo1691> okay! :0
<Rienzilla> mrml
<walroos> hello
<walroos> is there any note taking app , that is as good as evernote?
<nishantjrxxx> ANyidea how I can configure pam_systemd's kill-session-processes? I put it in pam.d/common-session, but no luck
<Cuppa_coffee> walroos, nevernote?
<Cuppa_coffee> or nixnote, i cant remember which o/t two was the most recent
<Cuppa_coffee> nixnote is the most recent. I need more coffee
<walroos> Cuppa_coffee, have u used it?
<Rienzilla> hm
<Rienzilla> just great :(
<Rienzilla> unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity brings back a launch pad, but it disappears as soon as I break it off
<skilz> How do I change the icon of an app?
<skilz> Where is the folder of apps?
<skilz> Somewhere in /usr/share ?
<Fuchs> skilz: the applications have files spread over the file system,
<trijntje> skilz: usr/share/applications, if you want to change it for one user you can copy the .desktop file to .local/share/applications
<Fuchs> skilz: probably you are looking for the .desktop file of that application though, that usually defines what icon to take
<skilz> Yeah where is that?
<spaceninja> Will I be able to use ubuntu from the pendrive if I follow these steps? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Fuchs> /usr/share/applications  usually, else you can use locate or find
<skilz> Thats it :)
<trijntje> skilz: you can also use dpkg -L firefox | grep desktop
<hpprinter100> anyone know how to enable sslv2 in openssl 1.0.1f?
<spaceninja> hmm, maybe it's this one http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jonascj> So I am back with problem installing graphviz using pip in an virtualenv. So I can install pygraphviz like this "pip install pygraphviz" in my 'global' python environment, but when I do the same inside a python virtualenvironment (using the virtualenvwrapper package) I get an error that python.h cannot be found. Any ideas?
<pcdroid> how do I install Ubuntu from a USB stick?
<cfhowlett> !install|pcdroid
<ubottu> pcdroid: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> !usb | pcdroid
<ubottu> pcdroid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jonascj> the global ubuntu packages like libgraphviz-dev, graphviz etc. they should be available both inside and outside the virtualenv, right?
<cfhowlett> jonascj they are
<webmind> can someone tell me how I can tell unattended-upgrades to also upgrade all stuff from the partner repository?
<webmind> can hardly find any documentation on it :(
<webmind> link to docs also fine :)
<pcdroid> Do I need to format my harddrive before performing the linux installation or will the linux installation help me with this?
<webmind> pcdroid, the ubuntu installer will help you with that
<cfhowlett> pcdroid installation dialog will help you with partitioning and formatting.  read carefully and ask questions as needed.
<webmind> if there is any information you want to keep on the disk, it's adviced to make a backup
<cfhowlett> pcdroid this! ^^^
<pcdroid> Ty.
<pcdroid> Everything I need is in the cloud already
<pcdroid> is it possible to not just format but also overwrite?
<pcdroid> watching movies, not a problem on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> pcdroid you mean for security?
<cfhowlett> pcdroid one question at a time ...
<webmind> pcdroid, no problems with watching movies here
<cfhowlett> pcdroid install ubuntu-expected-extras and you'll be covered for almost all contingencies
<philinux> webmind;~ you need to edit an apt conf file. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_the_.22unattended-upgrades.22_package
<trijntje> pcdroid: you can manually overwrite the partitions, but there is no automatic option for this in the installer unless you install with  full disk encryption
<webmind> philinux, I have upgrades working, but it won't upgrade the adobe-flashplugin
<philinux> pcdroid;~ do you wish to wipe the drive first
<philinux> webmind;~ you probably need to add partner to this file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades:
<duckbug`> hi, is there any equivalent of indicator-cpufreq? i use 14.04 LTS on notebook.
<pcdroid> I cannot find the torrent link? I am downloading the normal way but if the download fails that is bad.
<delliriumy> I have a problem, im looking for package strongswan in 4.6.4 version, i've checked that it was in saucy salamander repositories. I have ubuntu 14.04 (trusty) how can i add repos from saucy salamander?
<webmind> philinux, yes, but in what format?
<webmind> philinux, I've tried just adding "partner"
<trijntje> delliriumy: no, that wont work
<webmind> philinux, an example of what I tried: http://pastebin.com/349YdvJk
<delliriumy> trijntje: so, whats the best way to download via apt-get strongswan? Except doing it from source?
<trijntje> delliriumy: mixing repositories is a bad idea. If you install the version from saucy the update manager will see that a more recent version is available and update it. I think the best way is to install it from source if you *really* need that specific version
<Yevgeny> yo
<webmind> delliriumy, you need specificly that version?
<Yevgeny> Anybody knows how to fix the screen issue on ubuntu, it won't show the whole screen
<delliriumy> Yes specificly that version.
<trijntje> or maybe manually download the deb, disable upgrades for that program and hope for the best. But if there are a lot of dependencies things will get messed up very fast
<Yevgeny> It's like the screen has been moved slightly to the left-down corner
<pcdroid> should i go with 14.0.4 LTS for desktop?
<delliriumy> Well then i will try from source :/. Thanks for help.
<MACscr> ok, should i do my /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules by ATTR{address} or KERNELS id? I am getting horribly inconsistent results
<trijntje> Yevgeny: press the auto-center button on your monitor ;)
<Yevgeny> trijntje: I tried
<trijntje> pcdroid: what kind of pc do you have? Is it recent or old?
<Yevgeny> i tried another screen also
<trijntje> Yevgeny: system settings -> monitor -> change the resolution?
<Yevgeny> it's a raspberry pi
<Yevgeny> ok
<trijntje> Yevgeny: /join #raspberrypi
<Yevgeny> thanks
<philinux> webmind;~ found this poking around http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/03/third-party-unattended-upgrade/
<jonascj> cfhowlett: then I do not get it why it complains about python.h inside the virtualenv and not outside it
<webmind> philinux, thanks, looks interesting
<philinux> webmind;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/80464/how-to-update-adobes-software-unattendedly
<philinux> webmind;~ my google foo is stong today
<webmind> philinux, sweet, first url didn't help, checking second
<philinux> webmind;~ should be easy this but there you go,
<webmind> philinux, I've googled and ddg's quite a bit, but didn't find those results. second link seems promising
<philinux> webmind;~ good luck
<pankaj> hi guys
<pankaj>  I have problem with adobe flash plugin for firefox. although i have installed  flashplugin-installer
<webmind> philinux, seems to work, thanks!
<philinux> webmind;~ which syntax worked?
<webmind> "Canonical:${distro_codename}"; and "Canonical precise";
<webmind> either
<webmind> using the latter now
<philinux> webmind;~ so that updates everything?
<webmind> philinux, atleast it includes the parner updates now
<philinux> webmind;~ result then
<webmind> philinux, result then?
<philinux> webmind;~ means all sorted
<webmind> ah yes :)
<webmind> thanks!
<pankaj> guys , hi there
<pankaj> I have problem with adobe flash plugin for firefox. although i have installed  flashplugin-installer
<Abhijit> pankaj, what problem?
<pankaj> websites using flash still dont open up
<pankaj> like youtube.com
<Abhijit> pankaj, restarted firefox?
<pankaj> restarted computer itself
<ello_govna> Is it possible on ext4 to set a flag so all new files and folders created within a certain directory are set to 755?  I have a service running that creates as 700.
<Abhijit> pankaj, which ubuntu and firefox version?
<pankaj> firefox 28.0 & ubuntu14.04
<pankaj> Abhijit
<Abhijit> pankaj, try in chrome?
<pankaj> Abhijit , so i have to ditch firefox now
<Abhijit> pankaj, "try" ="test"
<Abhijit> pankaj, does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/452489/flash-player-not-working-in-14-04-lts
<pankaj> Abhijit ,its working in chrome
<philinux> pankaj;~ check flash with firefox here, what does it say, https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Abhijit> pankaj, read that askubuntu link
<philinux> pankaj;~ have you got any firefox plugins that might block flash
<pankaj> no
<pankaj> everything is fresh
<pankaj> just installed ubuntu
<philinux> pankaj;~ check firefox here https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<philinux> pankaj;~ what does it say when you go there?
<pankaj> Abhijit , firefox asks whether i want to install missing plugins
<pankaj> Abhijit , i clicke to installed
<Abhijit> pankaj, philinux is asking you something
<pankaj> Abhijit , philinux , it asks to install missing plugins
<pankaj>  Abhijit , philinux , but in the end it says no suitable plugins found
<philinux> pankaj;~ open terminal ctrl alt t and check this apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<pankaj> it says : flashplugin-installer:
<pankaj>   Installed: 11.2.202.350ubuntu1
<pankaj>   Candidate: 11.2.202.350ubuntu1
<pankaj>   Version table:
<pankaj>  *** 11.2.202.350ubuntu1 0
<pankaj>         500 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/multiverse amd64 Packages
<unopaste> pankaj you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<philinux> pankaj;~ you seem to have not updated you should now be on firefox 30 and flash version  394
<pankaj> philinux it says http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9aT4Y1fC
<philinux> pankaj;~ try updating with software updater
<pankaj> ok
<ubuntu> privacy
<pcdroid> OK, a stupid question. if there is a virus on my Windows PC. If I download Ubuntu on this PC, format the HD and install ubuntu from a USB, is there any risk the virus can slip in to ubuntu? like corrup the USB then be installed with ubuntu? sorry if this is hilariously stupid.
<ikonia> pcdroid: no
<_shaps_> pcdroid: no
<pankaj> pcdroid : not possible
<pankaj> pcdroid : in case something else is ur problem ,elaborate
<Cuppa_coffee> pcdroid, sounds like massive overkill
<chan89> i have a weird problem in my ubuntu laptop..
<chan89> i am running older version .. 12.10 i think..
<[Abhijit]> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<chan89> sorry. 12.04 on this laptop.
<chan89> so this dropbox tray icon doesn't show up at all even though dropbox is running in the background
<chan89> files sync. dropbox works. but the tray icon doesn't show up.
<chan89> i remember installing a lib tray package sometime in the past which resolved the issue but after a couple of days, the issue resurfaced
<chan89> so everytime i want to see the tray icon, i have to open the terminal and do dropbox stop && dropbox start
<e3m91> Hi
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> do you know what i need to install in order to control fan speeds from ubuntu 14.04 LTS ? supermicro server
<philinux> chan89;~ check this is installed > apt-cache policy libappindicator1
<Meerkat> I'm having trouble with fglrx-updates. The package is trying to patch a fix for the 3.14 kernel but I am on 3.13. I assume this is why it fails. How can I delete that patch file from the package?
<Abhijit> kindly help for my preseed network settings with ubuntu issue here http://askubuntu.com/questions/497609/ubuntu-do-not-follow-seed-file-for-network-settings
<chan89> philinux: shows installed. 0.4.92-0ubuntu1.1
<philinux> chan89;~ what about apt-cache policy dropbox-tray
<chan89> holy cow. unable to locate
<chan89> how to install it?
<philinux> chan89;~ i think that is a red herring hang on
<philinux> chan89;~ this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/182567/dropbox-icon-in-tray-is-missing
<philinux> chan89;~ i'm on 14.04 by the way
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<philinux> chan89;~ from synaptic Nautilus Dropbox is an extension that integrates the Dropbox web service with your GNOME Desktop. Installing this package will download the proprietary dropbox binary from dropbox.com.
<chan89> i'll need to update my hardware before i can switch to 14.04
<chan89> btw, that link was helpful in a way
<chan89> but nautilus-dropbox wont install coz of some broken dependencies
<chan89> or broken package contents or something
<chan89> mostly thinking that it's a compatibility issue.. 12.04 thing
<chan89> anyway, i re-installed dropbox
<chan89> let's see what happens
<chan89> thanks philinux!
<leeyaa> how to find out if i can control fan speeds from the os ? here is output from ipmitool http://bpaste.net/show/Eh18GNfJzkiRAzqpxE3z/
<piero87> ciao
<bcvery> !sensors | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<leeyaa> bcvery: i did install it it detects only cpu temp
<bcvery> leeyaa, have you tried fancontrol
<bcvery> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<leeyaa> bocephus: yeah it says /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<leeyaa> so i am looking for a way to find out if fans can be controlled on this server
<alazare619> I have a roomate whom I belive is stealing stuff from my house I have  ubuntu 14.04 instaleld along with a webcam attached to the pc but whenever I have it set to motion capture the status on light turns on and it takes a second for the picture to get taken so I've gotten some suspicious stuff but nothing incriminating is there a way to turn off the motion activation?
<alazare619> blah
<leeyaa> the motherboard seems to be able to control them but there is no options in bios
<alazare619> is there a way to turn off the status on light***
<leeyaa> alazare619: break it ;p
<alazare619> any other suggesstions besides breaking the led >_<
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am on ubuntu, and I want to start doing interviews with individuals using those shirt clip mics. I want two, for myself and the person in question. Would this hooked up by having two usb slots filled for the mics, or would two mics share one slot?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Also, what software can I use for recording?
<cfhowlett> Aki-Thinkpad 1. #opensource musicians   2. 2 mics would be best  3. sound recorder or Audacity
<ikonia> Aki-Thinkpad: you can use whatever pre-amp configuration you feel best
<ikonia> Aki-Thinkpad: I'd have serious reservations about mastering options with linux
<Aki-Thinkpad> ikonia, yah... maybe I'll just grab ubuntu studio; its a bit easier with jack from what I remember
<cfhowlett> Aki-Thinkpad how much fidelity do you need?  professional level?  then do it right, get a proper interface and mics.  the presonus 1 Box is a decent entry level kit and is linux compatible
<Aki-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, I am a road warrior, and just want to do mini tutorials
<Aki-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, like literally; I live on the road, and everything I carry is on my back
<cfhowlett> Aki-Thinkpad so ... portability and mobility!  got it!  (me too.  I sold my 1box before I moved to beijing)
 * Aki-Thinkpad looks at 1 box
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah; way too big.
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks both
<cfhowlett> Aki-Thinkpad try this then: enhanced external mic for your smartphone.  lots of good ones for Apple devices and android phones.  at least then you get some decent input to edit and play with.  also: "Podcasting with Audacity" is available for epub or hardcopy
<Aki-Thinkpad> I have no smartphone yet; I am waiting for the ubuntu phone to come out
<cfhowlett> Aki-Thinkpad so 2015 - 2016?
<Aki-Thinkpad> actually on that, has miezu or BQ released their first model yet?
<Aki-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, well funny enough; I am developing for the platform... I just want to make sure whatever I buy, its made and tested well with the platform
<cfhowlett> Aki-Thinkpad of course not ... thus the '16  time estimate
<kostkon> cfhowlett, late 2014
<Aki-Thinkpad> ^
<cfhowlett> kostkon ... :) it's JULY 2014 - how late is late?  I'm in China / Meizu ground zero.  No buntu phone announced or delivered ...
 * cfhowlett will believe it when he sees it ...
<kostkon> cfhowlett, october-november
<Aki-Thinkpad> kostkon, has the hardware been announced?
<cfhowlett> Aki-Thinkpad there was  a demo meizu shown about 3 months ago in shanghai ... nothing since that I know of.
<cfhowlett> !touch | Aki-Thinkpad would know more
<ubottu> Aki-Thinkpad would know more: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<repozitor> i'm wanna to block all internet connection for my users, and i done it by iptables, but they still can use ssh+tunneling for downloading.
<repozitor> how to block ssh+blocking?
<ssarah> guys, in the ubuntu 12.04.04 create a new partition menu it appears that 1 megabyte is 1.000.000 bytes. this is probably relevant to an error as when i put 8012 megabytes as the field, it changes my partition size to 8011
<ssarah> is this true? if yes, how do i report this
<cfhowlett> ssarah 1 MB is NEVER exactly spot on - I don't remember why, but it's a fact.
<ssarah> ok, but still, 1megabyte is not a milion bytes
<function9> repozitor: use ufw
<ssarah> this is wrong info, if not wrong code
<repozitor> what is ufw?
<ssarah> or is it?
<cfhowlett> ssarah ask in ##linux for why
<trijntje> ssarah: the new standard says MB=1000, MiB=1024
<cfhowlett> !ufw| repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ssarah> ah, i see
<carif> does anyone know if the lenovo t540 supports ubuntu latest? its not listed in the cert website.
<ssarah> let me test it out
<repozitor> i know what is iptables, but i can't to make it's rule
<trijntje> carif: its rare for hardware to be certified, but its easy to test for yourself with a live usb
<function9> repozitor: use ufw, get a gui like gufw, make your life a bit easier
<function9> carif: get certified equipment, save yourself the hassles
<cfhowlett> carif this ^^^ dell xps13 developer for example
<repozitor> function9, i want to know it's command
<repozitor> because i want to do it on many linux dist
<repozitor> like ubuntu/CentOS/redhat
<repozitor> ..
<function9> repozitor: to easy, install gufw
<punkgeek> can i encription /root with LUKS ?
<trijntje> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<punkgeek> so can i encript /var ? :D
<trijntje> punkgeek: what exactly do you want to do? You can install ubuntu with full disk encryption, that will encrypt everything except /boot
<subcool> Hey, i just bought a 1tb seagate hybrid. But it only shows as one large drive.
<subcool> Its supposed to come with a 8gb ssd. how do i make use of it.
<trijntje> subcool: isn't that by design? The ssd is used internally by the HD to optimise performance?
<subcool> got me..
<subcool> ive done a bit of reading on it- but i havent really found much on it.. other than advertising
<philinux> subcool;~ have a read http://www.seagate.com/gb/en/do-more/laptop-sshd-upgrade-master-dm/
<subcool> thats hilarious. as you say that- i googled it again. ANd found my answer. the hybrid drive uses the SSD as a cache
<subcool> ah, a bit late.. but ill read it- i read an article from PCworld.
<philinux> subcool;~ fascinating, might get one myself This new hybrid storage category uses just a small amount of solid state storage and integrates it with a traditional hard drive.
<subcool> that didnt help much.
<subcool> but in the end what happened was. The 8gb SSD is used for cache, and indexing. kinda like a ram as well, to the drive.
<jcastro> I have 2 of those drives, they're pretty awesome
<subcool> i only have the one, i was hoping to be able to see two different paritions and allocated specifically to the ssd. :/
<subcool> but we shall see.
<jcastro> it doesn't work that way, it's all done transparently to you
<sci4me> just went to a new install of 14.04, i have a weird issue where windows just randomly stop responding to mouse clicks... and to be honest, i am really running low on patience... :/ this better be fixable lol.. otherwise back to 13.10
<jcastro> WD makes a drive like that though
<jcastro> subcool, http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=1190
<philinux> subcool;~ thanks for raising this very interesting http://www.anandtech.com/show/6816/seagate-announces-laptop-and-desktop-sshds-solid-state-hybrid-drives
<subcool> i have to install flash, lol - i just install kubuntu to this machine.
<cfhowlett> !flash | subcool
<TeraJL> can someone test for me if the "send to workspace #" hotkey is already working on ubuntu?
<ubottu> subcool: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<subcool> lol - its cool
<subcool> i got it,
<subcool> i literally just installed it an hour ago
<subcool> and im doing system updates, and downloading the newer 14.lts as we speak
<subcool> wish these drives would cache the writes as well. That woulda made my day
<sci4me> :/ maybe i should go back to 13.10?
<subcool> im on 12, and was avoiding 13.. but ... since im starting fresh, ill go with 14. and since its LTS
<subcool> although its a yearly upgrade, they really should wait every two years
<subcool> although its a yearly upgrade, they really should wait every two years
<subcool> ops
<xangua> subcool: LTS is every two years
<biledemon> Hi. I have a computer with a 120gb ssd and a 1tb hdd. I want to install Ubuntu to the ssd and Windows 8 to the HDD. I will of course be installing Windows first. Will Ubuntus' grub detect Windows after installation?
<cfhowlett> subcool LTS releases every 2 years and currently has 5 years support lifetime
<subcool> yeah, but after lts 12, EVERYTHING was pushing for an upgrade to 13, and it really hinder me this year
<TeraJL> what i asked for was for people using ubuntu LTS 14.04 unity
<subcool> i had troubles with sooo many parts of it. kernels, support- it was totally annoying
<philinux> TeraJL;~ yep ctrl shift alt (arrow keys) works here
<subcool> my virtual box, vmware ... it was a night mare
<subcool> luckly i spent this year reaquanting with win8
<TeraJL> philinux: no, i was talking about the specific workspace shortcuts, "move window to workspace 1", "move window to workspace 2" etc..
<philinux> TeraJL;~ yep worky here
<snooi> how can i run ios games on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> snooi nope.  not happening.
<cfhowlett> !steam | snooi
<ubottu> snooi: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<TeraJL> philinux: using unity 3d? because i've had that problem for so long that i've changed distro and i wanted to be sure, i use allot like: alt+shift+1,alt+shift+2,alt+shift+3... to move the window (ps: switching workspace worked fine)
<snooi> cfhowlett: there are several reports of people managing to do it
<subcool> bbl- stuff to do and rebooting to the updates.
<subcool> thanks guys.
<TeraJL> and thanks, for testing it out philinux
<philinux> TeraJL;~ yep unity 3d 14.04
<MonkeyDust> snooi  try and ask them how they do it
<cfhowlett> snooi then see those reports for sources - NEVER seen an ios success story here, but hey = prove me wrong!
<philinux> TeraJL;~ you have to enable workspaces from system settings> appearance
<snooi> MonkeyDust: too old
<philinux> TeraJL;~ wobbly windows works too
<snooi> cfhowlett: there is always the solution of running os X on vmware, and installing the officiel simulator there
<Glycan> Is there a resonable/easy way to focus my computer's resources on chrome?
<MonkeyDust> snooi  better than nothing
<Glycan> chromium*
<cfhowlett> snooi right.  problem solved then.  good luck with that.  :)
<snooi> cfhowlett: what problem do you see with this solution
<snooi> MonkeyDust: yes :)
<TeraJL> philinux: yea i know, i had workspaces and could switch trough them, but to move windows between them i could only use alt+control+shift+<arrows>, i could not send them to a specific workspace by number... i found here what seems to be the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756289
<cfhowlett> snooi go for it!  I would LOVE to know that this works.
<MonkeyDust> snooi  if you manage to do it, come back here and report
<philinux> TeraJL;~ yes that is the shortcut ctrl shift alt arrow key
<philinux> TeraJL;~ or from right click window
<Cyb3rty> hey guys. what's better: bumblebee or nvidia prime?
<snooi> cfhowlett: i'll report back in a few weeks, i cannot download anything with this connection :(
<snooi> just a few mos
<TeraJL> philinux: no, that is "switch window to workspace on the right/top/left/bottom" , and that is working, what does not work its "Move window to workspace 1/2/3/4"
<introom> hi
<philinux> TeraJL;~ i see "move to another workspace >" click and chose which one
<introom> does ubuntu have a distro that has the most recent packages as archlinux?
<Pici> introom: no.
<TeraJL> philinux: ? that is if you right click on the top bar, i'm talking about keyboard shortcuts/hotkeys
<Cyb3rty> could you help me?
<philinux> TeraJL;~ what keys i'lll test it now
<philinux> TeraJL;~ ctrl shit alt arrow key moves the focused window to the workspace
<MonkeyDust> introom  you mean, like, a rolling release? http://www.datamation.com/open-source/pros-and-cons-of-a-ubuntu-rolling-release-1.html
<raven00> I installed a Dynex wireless G card in a machine running 14.04 LTS and it does not recognize it, what can I do
<TeraJL> philinux: (thank you allot for taking your time), what i really wanted (and use on others DE) is, alt+1, alt+2, alt+3, alt+4 to switch to workspace 1/2/3/4, and i use alt+shift+1,alt+shift+2,alt+shift+3,alt+shift+4 to send the window to to workspace 1/2/3/4, it is diferente from the ctrl+shift+alt+arrows... with arrows you don't send to that specific workspace, with the arrows you send to a workspace(up/down/left/right) depending on the one
<TeraJL> you are on...
<ssarah> hi again guys
<ssarah> i got a new laptop with gsm support
<ssarah> i put the card in and i try to add the connection but it doesnt list any devices
<philinux> TeraJL;~ i think you can set up that with keyboard shortcuts
<TeraJL> philinux: there is that shortcut there but it is broken independently of the keys i put on
<TeraJL> it never works
<philinux> ah
<MonkeyDust> TeraJL  system settings > keyboard > shortcuts > workspace management
<biledemon> Hi. I have a computer with a 120gb ssd and a 1tb hdd. I want to install Ubuntu to the ssd and Windows 8 to the HDD. I will of course be installing Windows first. Will Ubuntus' grub detect Windows after installation?
<mustmodify> On an ubuntu slice, it takes about 2 seconds to open up a small configuration file in vim. I just noticed this slice doesn't have any room for a swapfile. Might that be the issue?
<ikonia> biledemon: should do
<introom> MonkeyDust: rolling release. yes.
<introom> I think I should go with debian sid
<introom> it's not that unstable but it should be rolling always.
<TeraJL> MonkeyDust: i know, but even if i put a simple shortcut there it does not work, and thats why i've asked to test it, i want to switch to ubuntu but i relly on that shortcut allot, and i want to know if it was fixed already
<cfhowlett> introom use what works for you.  rolling release for ubuntu was proposed, discussed and rejected.
<biledemon> ikonia, thanks
<philinux> TeraJL;~ MonkeyDust keyboard shorts bare under navigation. just tried some new combo and nothing works
<philinux> e.g shift alt 2 for workspace 2
<gebbione> hi all
<gebbione> apt-get install tells me application is installed
<gebbione> but if i look for its location with which
<gebbione> it does not find it
<gebbione> any clues?
<TeraJL> philinux: yes, the first time i tought it was a bug with shift+... but i've tryied other keys that were working like alt+2, and it didn't work to send windows to other workspaces too
<SchrodingersScat> gebbione: which package?
<gebbione> php
<gebbione> i install php5
<MonkeyDust> gebbione  try whereis [package]
<gebbione> and then run which php
<gebbione> whereis php
<gebbione> php:
<MonkeyDust> gebbione  or locate [package]
<webmind> is there a proper way of recovering from a do-release-upgrade when there was a powerfailure?
<compdoc> ouch
<SchrodingersScat> gebbione: my 'which php5' is /usr/bin/php5
<gebbione> SchrodingersScat, thats what it should be on my vm too but not sure what changed in puppet provisioning or ubuntu, it is not doing it anymore
<compdoc> webmind, if no one knows, be sure to try the mailing list
<webmind> compdoc, re-installing is easier :)
<philinux> webmind;~ you could try dpkg --configure -a
<compdoc> might be
<chan89> why wud my task bar go unresponsive occasionally? ubuntu 12.04
<chan89> like i can click on the wi-fi icon but i can't click and select a wifi network
<chan89> only happens with the wifi network tray icon. dropbox, tomboy, battery and other tray icons work normally
<webmind> philinux, 'too many errors'
<webmind> now trying apt-get -f install
<webmind> but I was wondering if there was someway of recovering from it
<philinux> webmind;~ yep i've come across that too many errors
<webmind> like a proper way
<webmind> the system doesn't seem to know which version it's at now
<philinux> webmind;~ try running do-release-upgrade again
<webmind> philinux, yeah, it didn't think there was anything to upgrade
<alazare619> I have a roomate whom I belive is stealing stuff from my house I have  ubuntu 14.04 instaleld along with a webcam attached to the pc but whenever I have it set to motion capture the status on light turns on and it takes a second for the picture to get taken so I've gotten some suspicious stuff but nothing incriminating is there a way to turn off the status led?
<ikonia> stratoka__: no
<ikonia> stratoka__: sorry, not you
<ikonia> alazare619: no
<ikonia> alazare619: it would need to be in the api for the device
<ikonia> alazare619: you where told this earlier and advised to break the led
<webmind> alazare619, tape
<sepero> alazare619: electrical tape
<mustmodify> lost my brain I want to time how long it takes to run irb then immediately exit it by sending 'exit' via stdin.
<mustmodify> I've done it before but now I've forgotten how.
<mustmodify> something like irb < echo 'exit'
<webmind> alazare619, also motion is fairly quick in recording motion
<mustmodify> but that isn't working
<alazare619> its a logitech b930 its a fairly decent webcam
<ikonia> alazare619: what does that have to do with it ?
<sepero> alazare619: electrical tape won't let light shine through
<philinux> webmind;~ you could try this but a reinstall will be quicker sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<webmind> philinux, I'm in that process now
<philinux> webmind;~ sudo apt-get clean then try do-release-upgrade
<TeraJL> philinux, MonkeyDust found the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/898087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898087 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts set in Gnome Control Center - Keyboard do not have affect if those same shortcuts are set in Compiz" [Low,Fix released]
<TeraJL> it says fix released but its not fixed :/
<ShotokanZH> hi evryone
<function9> hi
<sepero> hi'
<ShotokanZH> i need help and i hope some of you can help me..
<sepero> heyo
<ShotokanZH> let's go straight to the business:
<sepero> funny business?
<ShotokanZH> it depends on what's funny for ya
<ShotokanZH> btw:
<ShotokanZH> i'm stuck at boot with error:
<ShotokanZH> ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu2014--vg-root does not exist.
<philinux> TeraJL;~ email this chappy https://launchpad.net/~didrocks
<ShotokanZH> sepero, can you help me? :)
<sepero> ShotokanZH: Looks like a problem with LVM
<skilz> Hey guys where is the best place to ask about empathy?
<sepero>  #empathy ?
<sepero> ShotokanZH: Unfortunately, my knowledge of LVM is almost nill
<ShotokanZH> mine too sepero
<ShotokanZH> :<
<ShotokanZH> can't boot even using old kernels
<skilz> Basically I have a problem with Empathy when I created a GoogleTalk account and IRC, now when I click Accounts it opens for 2 seconds then closes. So I removed the accounts from ~/.mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg but they are still in empathy when I launch it again.
<webmind> philinux, the do-release-upgrade thinks it's on the latest version
<ShotokanZH> and as it's a VM i can't do shit.. :<
<philinux> webmind;~ what about apt-get install -f
<webmind> philinux, that runs now
<webmind> takes a while
<ShotokanZH> fantastic today... 1 server bricked, one stuck at boot and another one formatted
<ShotokanZH> and funny thing is: not my fault.
<philinux> webmind;~ did you run apt-get clean
<webmind> philinux, no
<webmind> but that's just for package cache right?
<philinux> webmind;~ yes
<webmind> apt-get install -f finished nicely
<philinux> webmind;~ try the dpkg --conf etc now
<webmind> doing apt-get dist-upgrade now
<Bollebib1> Synaptics freezes on startup of the program
<Bollebib1> It opens,shows the interface and then goes grey
<Bollebib1> I have removed and re-installed it already
<Bollebib1> it did work half an hour ago when I was installing some packages I needed to install another program
<Bollebib1> What might I be doing wrong?
<Bollebib1> I am on ubuntu14.04
<unopaste> Bollebib1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<skilz> goto the online accounts within gnome settings <- How do I do this?
<Bollebib1> Synaptic package manager freezes on startup of the program
<chan89> guys...
<Bollebib1>  It opens,shows the interface and then goes grey
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ run it from a terminal see if any errors
<Bollebib1> philinux: it freezes as well,and I don't get any feedback
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ it needs pkexec synaptic
<chan89> philinux: that dropbox-tray thing is fixed now! the re-install worked. thanks! :)
<Bollebib1> ah
<philinux> chan89;~ what did you reinstall?
<skilz> ??
<Bollebib1> philinux: does it need some time? it is started and frozen,but give me nothing
<red45923> I am l for ubuntu software to copy files from hard disk to ipod, any suggestions?
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ does software center run ok
<Bollebib1> philinux: yes
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ is software updater working ok
<Bollebib1> philinux: it seems to be,but it doesn't work when I ran synatpics as it thinks synaptics is still running after I killed it
<Bollebib1> philinux: but after a restart the update did work
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ run a manual update from terminal then try synaptic after it finished sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bollebib1> philinux: start synaptic in any way? or via terminal?
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ any way
<Bollebib1> philinux: freezes again
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ odd indeed, you could delete it's config file in your home folder called .synaptic
<philinux> config folder that is
<chan89> philinux: the dropbox package from the dropbox source/repo
<chan89> and the libappindicator1 package
<philinux> ah ok
<Bollebib1> philinux: /.synaptic is empty
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ i have a file in there called synaptic.conf it has these lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/7794147/
<Bollebib1> philinux: should I add that as a file?
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ nothing to loose
<Bollebib1> philinux: then start like normal? or first reboot?
<Chris_hubu> hello everyone
<despedros> hello
<Bollebib1> philinux: didn't work
<skilz> Package nss was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<skilz> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `nss.pc'
<skilz> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<skilz> No package 'nss' found
<skilz> What do I need to install?
<Chris_hubu> I'm here on behalf of my sister (she barely speaks English, she's young), she was running on ubuntu 12.04 LTS and we went for an upgrade to 14.04 LTS. However, we had to uninstall xserver-xorg in order to do so. The upgrade and dist-ugprade went well but after a reboot, there isn't any GUI any more but lightdm is installed. Any clues?
<skilz> Chris_hubu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> Chris_hubu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<Chris_hubu> skilz, she did that already, wasn't enough. ActionParsnip thanks for your input, I'm telling her to try that now.
<Bollebib1> philinux: I can maybe show you what packages I installed,maybe you can find a clue what went wrong?
<Chris_hubu> I'll let you know, thanks
<Chris_hubu> I'm more used to the server Edition, hence my struggle
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ sudo apt-get purge synaptic then reinstall it
<Bollebib1> philinux: okay
<Bollebib1> philinux: didn't work... or should I restart after a purge?
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help me with bluetooth
<Laurenceb_> rfcomm10: 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx channel 1 clean
<Laurenceb_> ^thats good right?
<Laurenceb_> yet i cant connect to it
<Laurenceb_> whats wrong?
<Laurenceb_> pyserial is giving me "Can't connect to port, ensure device is turned on and connected"
<Chris_hubu> hi Laurenceb_ what do you need regarding bluetooth?
<Laurenceb_> Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
<Laurenceb_> if i try rfcomm connect 10
<Laurenceb_> the device appears in the device searhc gui tool
<Chris_hubu> Remove the paired device from bluetooth settings and add it again, Laurenceb_
<Laurenceb_> same errors
<Laurenceb_> wtf
<Laurenceb_> its connected to "Bluetooth Devices"
<Chris_hubu> you're not using ubuntu's bluetooth GUI, are you?
<Laurenceb_> i didnt ask it to do that
<Laurenceb_> im trying not to
<friendlyfascism> Laurenceb_, No acronyms of swearing please.
<Laurenceb_> but its firing up by itself and grabbing device
<Laurenceb_> lol your name is appropriate
<friendlyfascism> Laurenceb_, ;)
<Chris_hubu> hahaha
<Laurenceb_> so what do i do?
<Laurenceb_> how do i fix this?
<Chris_hubu> why not using the GUI?
<Laurenceb_> ok
<Laurenceb_> but that will connect it as rfcomm0
<Chris_hubu> it works well or at least it used to last time I used it, on ubuntu 13
<Laurenceb_> i want it to be rfcomm10
<Chris_hubu> oh
<Laurenceb_> so ive edited rfcomm.conf to add the device
<Laurenceb_> but how do i connect to it?
<buck1> do any of you have a linux laptop with 16GB and a warranty?
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ i'm guessing something amiss with the os. but lets see your sources, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<bekks> buck1: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<Bollebib1> philinux:it's a fresh install though,and it worked half an hour ago
<Chris_hubu> why do you want to change it, Laurenceb_ ?
<buck1> bekks: how is a linux laptop related to ubuntu?
<buck1> because i'd be installing ubuntu.
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ maybe a reboot might help
<Laurenceb_> Chrisd_ghdfsgh
<Laurenceb_> as its device number 10
<Bollebib1> philinux: rebooted multiple times already
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ strike that then
<Laurenceb_> i have ten devices
<Laurenceb_> the others work fine
<Laurenceb_> but i did the config for those a while ago
<Chris_hubu> ok, could there possibly be an issue with the device?
<friendlyfascism> buck1, ask a relevant question, your manufacturer would cover the warranty.
<Laurenceb_> something has gone wrong recently
<Chris_hubu> can't you copy their config and adjust it to the 10th device?
<Laurenceb_> Chris_hubu: no, it works as rfomm0 with the gui
<Laurenceb_> lol
<Chris_hubu> ok
<buck1> i dont have a manufacturer... because I can't find such a machine as yet.
<Bollebib1> philinux: the only thing I can think of after the source that I will paste
<Bollebib1> is that I installed a package that conflicts with synaptics somehow
<Laurenceb_> so can someone walk me through what i should do, and i will see where it fails/
<Laurenceb_> ?
<Chris_hubu> sorry Laurenceb_ but you lost me, I haven't that much experience with bluetooth. :/
<friendlyfascism> buck1, Ah an imaginary scenario, not really what we support here.
<Laurenceb_> so atm i have /dev/rfcomm 1 through 8
<Laurenceb_> sudo rfcomm bind 10
<Laurenceb_> rfcomm10: 00:06:66:62:23:CD channel 1 clean
<Laurenceb_> screen /dev/rfcomm10
<pa> hello
<Laurenceb_> it disconnects
<pa> can i ask here about ubuntu kernel compilation?
<Bollebib1> philinux: pastebin.com/MYP2aV4W
<pa> i tried to follow the guide and compile the stock ubuntu kernel source, but it seems to fail in the dahdi driver
<pa> /var/lib/dkms/dahdi/2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3/build/drivers/dahdi/xpp/xbus-sysfs.c:460:2: error: unknown field ‘drv_attrs’ specified in initializer
<pa>   .drv_attrs = xpp_attrs,
<pa>   ^
<pa> ops
<R532> Running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, trying to use a Dynex Enhanced Wireless G PCI card. It isn't recognized. Tried looking at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323649 but the package described is not in 14.04 repositories. What do I do
<pa> well, like that
<unopaste> pa you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<friendlyfascism> pa, your nick does not tab complete can you add some more to it.
<Laurenceb_> f this
<Laurenceb_> ill reboot to windows
<pa> friendlyfascism, well, i registered like that already some years ago :)
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ whats this one ? deb http://www.duinsoft.nl/pkg debs all
<Bollebib1> flash
<bekks> Too bad he just left. HP, Dell, Samsung, IBM, Acer offer laptops with 16GB RAM and warranty.
<wdbl> I can't write to /usr/local or /opt on a default install of Ubuntu server - is this different than the "desktop" edition?
<friendlyfascism> pa, Ah, cool.
<wdbl> If not, where am I supposed to put source files if I don't want to put them in my home directory?
<Bollebib1> philinux: strange
<Bollebib1> I just purged again but synaptics is still active on my system,shouldn't it have been uninstalled?
<bekks> wdbl: No. Thats an intended behaviour.
<bekks> !sudo | wdbl
<ubottu> wdbl: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ try editing sources and comment out that line
<Anxi80> Is it possible to get a date stamped log or list of installs updates from ubuntu's package manager?
<wdbl> bekks: thanks - so if I need to git clone something into a shared directory, I always have to use sudo?
<pa> i found a page in russina about the same problem
<coventry> In unity, how do I make a keybinding to iterate all windows of a certain class (all emacsen, all terminals, all browsers, that sort of thing?)
<pa> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=242929.0
<pa> it says that the kernel modules are old
<bekks> wdbl: No. If you want to use root privileges, then you need sudo.
<pa> (i mean, google translate says)
<Bollebib1> philinux: so just remove duinsoft from sources?
<wdbl> bekks: is there a non-home directory that everyone can read and write from?
<Symphonym> Anyone know a safe/light-weight password manager for Ubuntu?
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ just put a # infront like the src line
<bekks> wdbl: Only /tmp and /var/tmp - but you dont want to put other files than temporary stuff in there.
<wdbl> bekks: ok thanks. I think I'm just going to change the permissions on /opt/ then
<bekks> wdbl: Just create a directory, and grant permissions as you like.
<bekks> wdbl: Dont change permissions on /opt.
<wdbl> bekks: why not?
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ if i try to access that link in firefox it says forbidden no access
<bekks> wdbl: create /opt/mystuff and change permissions on /opt/mystuff
<wdbl> bekks: I'm making it more accessible, not less accessible
<Bollebib1> philinux: and now try synaptic again?
<pa> ah, here: https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ru&tl=en&u=https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/dahdi-linux/%2Bbug/1312421&usg=ALkJrhizF-ahAyYXJ6U7mX3JvKl2c6Mung
<wdbl> bekks: yeah that's what I meant. I'm going to make /opt/local and that will be the root of my "shared" workspace
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ yeah
<Bollebib1> philinux: or uninstall/reinstall first?
<pa> really? still open on an LTS release?
<Chris_hubu> <Chris_hubu> I'm here on behalf of my sister (she barely speaks English, she's young), she was running on ubuntu 12.04 LTS and we went for an upgrade to 14.04 LTS. However, we had to uninstall xserver-xorg in order to do so. The upgrade and dist-ugprade went well but after a reboot, there isn't any GUI any more but lightdm is installed. Any clues?
<Chris_hubu> <ActionParsnip> Chris_hubu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<Chris_hubu> still no GUI, any clues?
<TJ-> pa: bug #1312421  ?
<ubottu> bug 1312421 in dahdi-linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot rebuild dahdi-dkms (1:2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3) : unknown field ‘drv_attrs’ specified in initializer .drv_attrs = xpp_attrs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312421
<Bollebib1> philinux: doesn't work
<pa> yes
<coventry> Chris_hubu: Control-Alt-F1, log in to virtual console, "less ~/.xsession-errors"
<coventry> Chris_hubu: Also, "ls -alt ~ | less" to check whether any other homedir files are being modified during login.
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ I put that line in my sources and synaptic ran ok, i'm out of options. Maybe you did something unawares
<Bollebib1> philinux: is there a way to save my unity settings quickly? i might just reinstall,I guess...
<Chris_hubu> thanks coventry, I'll ask her to do that (it's not easy, she is booting to windows to communicate to me via skype and then restarts on ubuntu, tries it, etc, I don't live in the same country any more).
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ backup your home folder
<Bollebib1> philinux: okay,thnx for trying
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ iirc the installer has an option to preserve home or just not format the partition
<coventry> Chris_hubu: Get her to do C-Alt-F2 to start another virt console, and start a text-based chat program there.
<friendlyfascism> Chris_hubu, Does she need a graphic driver installed, they do not follow upgrades.
<Bollebib1> philinux: does nothing in home affect that?
<friendlyfascism> Chris_hubu, for example nvidia any not auto installed.
<coventry> Chris_hubu: Also, if she has a working windows install, why not just run ubuntu subordinate to that?
<Chris_hubu> coventry, that's beyond her capabilities on a computer. She's only 16. friendlyfascism yes but she already did sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<friendlyfascism> Chris_hubu, That is most likely the issue than
<Chris_hubu> she wants to get rid of windows for good. the windows install is her backup plan
<Chris_hubu> friendlyfascism, she should remove nvidia-current?
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ dont think so but backup important stuff anyway, someone else may know. I always clean install and restore .hidden files from my data partition
<friendlyfascism> Chris_hubu, I can't say this is outside what I know is all.
<Chris_hubu> ok
<TJ-> pa: The version seems strange, it is inherited from Saucy (13.10) *but* the Universe components are supposed to be synced from Debian for each release, and yet the current Debian version is 1:2.6.1+dsfg2-1 since January 2013. I can't see why that failed to be synced. Best to email the Ubuntu MOTU maintainers about it
<Bollebib1> philinux: there is no data yet,so that doesn't matter
<Bollebib1> resetting all as you like it is just such a bore
<coventry> Chris_hubu: Wow, I never met a 16-year-old girl who would want to shave that yak, she must be cool. :-)
<Chris_hubu> she mostly uses her computer for facebook, team fortress 2 and minecraft. and her homework (google mostly). She saw me using ubuntu and used it in the past, she found it cool (especially the ubuntu software center, to try out casual games to kill time here and there)
<Chris_hubu> since all her windows habits work very well on ubuntu, she wants to adopt it, because she's sick of malwares, adwares, etc on windows (she NEVER unchecks "do you also want to install that piece of crap while you're at it" thingie when she install softwares :D)
<Bollebib1> Chris_hubu: couldn't she just talke to you via facebook? that way she doesn't need to boot into windows each time
<Bollebib1> (sorry for butting in ^^)
<mustmodify> so if I say export A='blah', what kind of variable is that?
<mustmodify> environmental variable?
<Chris_hubu> how so? she doesn't have a GUI. Don't be sorry. She is patient as well though. :) And has good thinking. Wow I'm proud of her!
<Bollebib1> philinux: dong a complete reinstall,thnx for trying =)
<Bollebib1> *doing
<pa> TJ-, thanks
<pa> i see there's also a patch
<pa> maybe i'll try the patch
<Chris_hubu> silly question, this channel obviously only supports ubuntu-related questions right? Does it include ubuntu server?
<trijntje> Chris_hubu: yes, but there is also a dedicated channel for that, #ubuntu-server
<Chris_hubu> cheers
<DJones> Chris_hubu: Yes it does, although more specialised answers may be forethcoming in #ubuntu-server
<philinux> Bollebib1;~ no worries, make a note of all the stuff you install ;)
<rihbyne> hello is there a tweak tool for decreasing the width of the top bar
<softballs> Hi, i was wondering if anyone would be willing to give some help on installing a vpn on my ubuntu server, could use some advice what to install etc
<Chris_hubu> coventry, she gets that: -bash: less~/xsession-errors: No Such file or directory
<pa> softballs, openvpn
<pa> there is also some ubuntu wiki official page
<softballs> yeah i tried following a openvpn tutorial, didn't get it to work
<skilz> If I have a file in my /home/user/  "File" and it is executable, how can I apply a custom icon to it?
<softballs> so was wondering if openvpn was the thing to use (even though i kinda wanted to use it)
<pa> i think that's your easiest option
<softballs> okay cool, then i will search around for another tutorial and try again
<softballs> tnx for info
<Chris_hubu> friendlyfascism, any idea regarding what's above? :-(
<HelloWorld123> Hi there.  Any ops on?
<guntbert> HelloWorld123: if you need to talk to channel ops please join #ubuntu-ops
<HelloWorld123> xt guntbert
<HelloWorld123> tx guntbert
<trijntje> skilz: I think the easies way is to use alacarte to create a starter for the file
<rihbyne> hello is there a tweak tool for decreasing the width of the top bar
<TJ-> softballs: It is "less ~/.xsession-errors" (note the leading "." in the file-name)
<TJ-> softballs: sorry, wrong nick!
<HelloWorld123> I've downloaded the rstudio-0.98.953-i386.deb to upgrade my rstudio:amd64 0.98.507, but when I use sudo dpkg -i rstudio-0.98.953-i386.deb to install it, I get the message that they are not "co-installable".  Should I use -r to remove the old one first?  Or is there a more apporpriate way to upgrade?
<softballs> TJ-: np!
<TJ-> Chris_hubu:  It is "less ~/.xsession-errors" (note the leading "." in the file-name)
<TJ-> softballs: As to openvpn, it is probably the easiest to use and most flexible of the VPN solutions
<Chris_hubu> oh right thanks, TJ-, I didn't pay attention
<softballs> TJ-: yeah that's what i thought too, i following https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html now and i will see how it goes
<TJ-> softballs: I'd recommend installing using UDP and a TA cert in addition to the standard client/server certificates
<softballs> TJ-: i am fairly new so you need to explain more if i were to understand what you just said ;)
<TJ-> softballs: Nominate one machine (preferably a local - maybe VM - host) to install and run the certificate generation on, to keep it secure
<softballs> TJ-: i only have one machine (amazon web services)
<softballs> TJ-: this is mostly me learning ubuntu :)
<pa> well certainly a TCP openvpn would pass through firewalls easier
<pa> i have it even on port 80 :)
<Janusz> Please recomend an antimalware that work fluently on Ubuntu and has got freeware version for Windows. Eset Nod is nice, but I don't have money this month buy a license.
<TJ-> softballs: OK... OpenVPN is based on common SSL/TLS encryption as used for HTTPS (secure web). It's basic mode of operation is that you create your own Certificate Authority (CA) - makes you like Verisign, etc. - and then your CA signs server and client certificates that you create. Both server and clients have copies of the CA public certificate so they can verify the public certificates of each other. In addition, to prevent denial-of-service and spoofing attemp
<TJ-> ts, each packet of (UDP) data can have a signature (called Transport Layer Security Authentication - TA) via a shared 'ta.key' private certificate
<softballs> TJ-:  oh ok i think i get that
<rihbyne> hello is there a tweak tool for decreasing the width of the top bar
<friendlyfascism> rihbyne, Desktop?
<HelloWorld321> I've downloaded the rstudio-0.98.953-i386.deb to upgrade my rstudio:amd64 0.98.507, but when I use sudo dpkg -i rstudio-0.98.953-i386.deb to install it, I get the message that they are not "co-installable".  Should I use -r to remove the old one first?  Or is there a more apporpriate way to upgrade?
<rihbyne> friendlyfascism: yeah
<softballs> when i do "source vars" i only get "NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys"
<friendlyfascism> rihbyne, which desktop, unity?
<rihbyne> friendlyfascism: 14.04
<TJ-> softballs: "source" simply reads the file "vars" and includes its environment variables in the current shell environment, for use by subsequent tools
<friendlyfascism> rihbyne, Assuming you mean unity the ubuntu desktop, I have not seen any tweak for it, it is incorporated is all.
<softballs> TJ-: oh ok, so that message should be ok then?
<friendlyfascism> rihbyne, You can resize the left panel horizontally is all.
<softballs> TJ-: next command is ./clean-all and then i get "Please source the vars script first (i.e. "source ./vars") Make sure you have edited it to reflect your configuration."
<TJ-> softballs: Yes, it is reminding you that one of the variables that has been set (the variable containing "/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys") will cause a later "./clean-all" operation to delete the *vital* key file. In other words, be careful :)
<rihbyne> friendlyfascism: thanks but thats was not my question
<softballs> TJ-: hmm, when following the guide i should have gotten a keys directory, but i didn't :/
<friendlyfascism> rihbyne, I answerd your question and gave you other info, you were unable to even identify the desktop your using. ;)
<softballs> TJ-: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html this is the guide im following
<friendlyfascism> rihbyne, If you want exact answers you have to be able to identify the scenario at the least.
<skulltip> are there any CD desktop images? i dont have any dvds on me
<friendlyfascism> skulltip, Lubuntu is small enough for a cd, a usb is generally used anymore.
<friendlyfascism> skulltip, A net mini install is tiny.
<friendlyfascism> !mini | skulltip
<ubottu> skulltip: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<softballs> pa: do you have any clue what i am doing wrong? that guide is not accurate for me :/
<TJ-> softballs: Sorry, was elsewhere. Are you running all the commands as root ?
<ponyofdeath> hi, can someone help me figure out why libpam-systemd is failing to upgrade on trusty? http://bpaste.net/show/VpDCOlbeJlLTIl9meSa1/
<softballs> TJ-:  im using sudo
<ltsp20> ve u
<ltsp20> gb
<ltsp20> love u my love >(
<TJ-> softballs: for each command? Or you've done "sudo -i" and then running the commands in the root environment?
<softballs> TJ-: nah i have been using sudo for each command
<softballs> TJ-: not goot? :)
<TJ-> softballs: that'd explain it. sudo per-command will destroy the environment so all those 'var' variables will not be there for subsequent 'sudo' calls. Use "sudo -i" to start an interactive root shell... do everything from that, then return to your regular user with "exit" once it is all done
<softballs> TJ-: you are the man, that made the commands work :) thank you
<TJ-> softballs: I'll make a note to amend that wiki page
<softballs> TJ-:  it does say to change to root its just i didn't know how to do that (sudo -i)
<softballs> TJ-: ill continue with the tutorial and let you know if i run into anything more
<TJ-> softballs: That's what I mean... it helps to give _complete_ example commands
<trism> ponyofdeath: if you run: sudo invoke-rc.d systemd-logind start; do you see: mount: mount point /sys/fs/cgroup does not exist;
<ponyofdeath> invoke-rc.d: initscript systemd-logind, action "start" failed.
<ponyofdeath> trism: no other output
<ponyofdeath> just start job failed to start
<solars> hey, can anyone recommend a realiable UMTS stick that just works pnp under linux? (no LTE needed)
<solars> if possible with antenna adapter but not needed
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Tethered Android phone is reliable.
<solars> I have a separate sim
<TJ-> solars: I have a Huawei E3131 that presents a CDC Ethernet interface, after usb_modeswitch. Can be mode-switched to present an AT serial port, also, that had SIM, micro-SD, and external antenna socket
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Most Huawei and zte works fine.
<solars> I forgot to mention that I will never buy a huawei device again :)
<solars> it's the most unreliable thing I ever had
<FuzzyWhirlpool> What's your problem with huawei? Newer huawei devices are great.
<RedPenguin2> in ubuntu 12.04.1 is there anyway to have pulseaudio do thye audio entirely and alsa not control the soundcard?
<solars> I've got the k5005 and currently it won't modeswitch anymore
<solars> besides that I always had to try around 5 times for it to switch
<RedPenguin2> rigyt now pulseaudio controls hdmi and aklsamixer does soundcard
<solars> and I'm tired of it, really, I want something that I can just plug in and forget
<solars> if I need internet I need it quickly
<Shai_-> hey guys, I followed this tutorial to build my first package : http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/11/15/create-deb-package-in-ubuntu-very-brief-introduction/ dunno what its worth but my debian package is 5ko but when I compile it i have 1.5go of bins ...
<Shai_-> any idea what is missing to this ?
<coventry> Is there a key for full-disk encryption which can be used if you forget your passphrase, like there is for home-dir encryption?  If so, how do you retrieve that key, and how do you use it?
<Shai_-> or what i don't understand :D
<FuzzyWhirlpool> solars: I guess the most suitable for you is a tethered android phone. Most 3g dongle requires modeswitching to work on Ubuntu.
<pa> make-kpkg kernel-image will also include the modules?
<pa> i remember it used to need an additional target for modules
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Key based disk encryption? I think it's possible with gpg keys.
<TJ-> coventry: no, if you didn't back-up the LUKS header and didn't record the passphrase, there is no way to recover
<coventry> TJ-: Good to know.  No such problem in this case, just wondering what precautions are available.
<TJ-> coventry: *always* back-up the LUKS header to a separate (back-up) device, such as a USB key
<Guest34692> How do I convert Youtube videos into a format with which I can make a Video DVD
<TJ-> coventry: It also makes sense to add a key-file to the LUKS slots in case you ever do forget the passphrase
<coventry> Thanks, TJ-.  Know of any good tutorials about this?
<TJ-> coventry: https://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#6._Backup_and_Data_Recovery
<Chaos_Zero> has anyone had success setting up an xrdp or NX server on an AWS instance?
<coventry> TJ-:  Thanks.
<errormacro> k
<solars> FuzzyWhirlpool, most ZTE sticks I had don't require a mode switch
<solars> FuzzyWhirlpool, and as I said I cannot use my phone
<ponyofdeath> trism: figured it out on ur cgroups hint. i have a custom kernel and did not compile that in.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Any 3g dongle should work fine. ZTE MF190 is fine 7.2 mbps. If you don't need 7.2, then ZTE MF620/626 is also great, though it's just 3.6 mbps.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Remember, the old devices are tested more than newer devices.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> l
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> wine SpotifySetup.exe
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> then i get this
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Please install Spotify using a normal account instead of an Administrator account
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> in a gui form
<Term1nal> Is there something special I need to do to enable the ability to password protect the archives made with the "Right Click -> Compress" function? Using Files (nautilus). There's a dropdown for "Other Options" that contains encryption/password protection features, but they're greyed out.
<aldodelgado> Question? I have setup many ubuntu linux servers for use in a LAMP stack. However today I deployed my first ubuntu 14.04 LAMP stack. With that said I have successfully installed apache2 and php 5.5. However mysql does not allow remote connections. I've run nmap against the public IP and Private IP and I dont see port 3306 open. I have also disabled the firewall and still dont see port 3306. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<Kurion> Hi all, what's the hotkey for the Ubuntu panel?
<coventry> Kurion: Do you mean the right windows key?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Just use ssh-port forwarding to access mysql.
<aldodelgado> ?
<aldodelgado> I need the port open to create a connection from another server
<Kurion> Coventry, I don't think so. I'm not sure the exact name of the panel. It's the options on the top right of the Ubuntu desktop, where you can shut down the computer from.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<coventry> Kurion: Oh, I think "panel" is right.
<aldodelgado> The connection will be coming from an application for a user
<Kurion> I see. I may be in a bit of a fickle then, when I hit the right windows key it acts as a right click for some reason.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> WINE HELP
<Pici> aldodelgado: As /etc/mysql/my.cnf says, the new default is to bind to 127.0.0.1 only.  You would need to change that to the address of your server (or 0.0.0.0) for it to listen on all interfaces.
<Pici> !appdb | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<OerHeks> aldodelgado, see these answers http://askubuntu.com/questions/272077/port-3306-appears-to-be-closed-on-my-ubuntu-server >>> Removing the line bind-address 127.0.0.1 from /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> wine SpotifySetup.exe
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> then i get this
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Please install Spotify using a normal account instead of an Administrator account
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Did you read what ubottu just said?
<coventry> Kurion: No, the win key is not what you need, thought you meant something else.
<Kurion> coventry, ah I see
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: We can't really help with running applications under wine. Please either ask in #winehq, or check out the appdb for suggestions.
<jeffw_> how do i change the default file manager through the command line? i would prefer to use something other than nautilus.
<Kurion> coventry, found it. It was alt+f10
<coventry> Kurion: Nice, where is that configured?
<Kurion> coventry, I'm not sure to be honest
<skilz> how to change the symbolic icon of an application ubuntu
<OerHeks> jeffw_, "xdg-mime default <your filemanager>.desktop inode/directory application/x-gnome-saved-search " >>> https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/change-default-filemanager
<histo> skilz: edit the .desktop file for that applicaiton
<skilz> I have
<skilz> But it is showing the old icon in unity bar
<histo> skilz: have you reloaded unity?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> aldodelgado: you need to set up ssh private key for the server to be able to connect and create port forwarding to access mysql port.
<aldodelgado> FuzzyWhirlpool: never had to do that before on 12.04
<Pici> aldodelgado: The default configuration has changed. Did you see the suggestion that I gave you above?
<skilz> But the action app shows the new icon in /usr/share/applications
<skilz> histo,
<aldodelgado> Pici: Say aplied those changes and see didnt see the port open
<histo> skilz: try seeing if you have a similar .desktop in your ~  find ~ -iname *.desktop
<Pici> aldodelgado: Did you restart the mysql service?
<aldodelgado> Pici: Not sure why? I looked at iptables and I have a rule to allow all
<aldodelgado> yes
<thekkid> What's the best way to start 10 background instances of the same job?
<aldodelgado> http://pastebin.com/y4L65UEq
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> how would i remove an application in terminal?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-remove
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ?
<skilz> ~ find ~ -iname*.desktop? wtf is that?
<coventry> GuyThatNeedsHelp: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> thanks
<skilz> histo,
<Pici> skilz: it s a command to search for all files ending in .desktop in your user's home
<skilz> Pici, So ~ -iname *.desktop is the actual command?
<Pici> skilz: no. The command is: find ~ -iname *.desktop
<mjuszczak> If I want to host a modified nginx package (one that contains the upload module) for my organization, can that be done in a ppa?  The package would be kind of useless for anyone that isn't in my organization.  Or is the private apt repo better?
<Pici> mjuszczak: Thats up to you.  Either way works fine.  As long as you are fine with other people have access to it, theres no problem.
<mjuszczak> Can a PPA on launchpad be created under an organization?  Would that organization need an ubuntu one login then?
<rww> it can be created under a group of people
<rww> or a project. either way, you'd just need SSO for the people involved, not the group/project itself
<softballs> when i run "service openvpn start" it doesn't say OK, but when i do "service --status-all" openvpn has a + to it
<softballs> should i assume its started?
<catalase> service openvpn status
<softballs> ah, yeah its running :)
<softballs> thank you
<jeffw_> thanks, OerHeks
<funtable> funt123
<adamcunnington> Hi, I can't mount my windows partition due to "exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount". However, this isn't the case - I've doulbe checked by booting back into it and shutting down and the error persists.
<aldodelgado> Pici: Dude you’ll never guess what it was… Operator error, ID10T move. In trouble shooting I must have changed the port and never put it back. I can now connect and confirmed the issue was in the bind-address. When I changed it form 127.0.0.1 to 0.0.0.0 it worked like a charm! thanks
<mjuszczak> rww: Thanks!  In this case, if we have multiple packages we want custom compiled and uploaded, we likely only really need to add one ppa right?  So creating a single ppa under our "team" name and then throwing the packages in there should work.
<rww> mjuszczak: if people adding the PPA would expect to get the whole set of packages, then yes, just use one PPA
<rww> if they'd expect to get some of them but not all of them, then use multiple as needed
<jeffw_> is it possible to switch compositing managers for Cinnamon, Gnome, KDE, etc.?
<mjuszczak> rww: great - thanks!
<HelloWorld321> I've downloaded the rstudio-0.98.953-i386.deb to upgrade my rstudio:amd64 0.98.507, but when I use sudo dpkg -i rstudio-0.98.953-i386.deb to install it, I get the message that they are not "co-installable".
<HelloWorld321> Should I use -r to remove the old .deb first?  Or is there a more appropriate way to upgrade from one .deb to another .deb
<OerHeks> jeffw_, logout, change to cinnamon/whatever and login again
<adamcunnington> Hi, I can't mount my windows partition due to "exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount". However, this isn't the case - I've double checked by booting back into it and shutting down and the error persists.
<softballs> when i have openvpn up and running, and try to connect to it with a ms computer, i get nothing at all, where should i start to troubleshoot it?
<OerHeks> HelloWorld321,  why not download the amd64 package?
<jeffw_> OerHeks: i mean is it possible to change WM for each desktop?
<spaceone> hi
<spaceone> my screen resolution is maximum 640*480
<adamcunnington> spaceone: congratulations!
<spaceone> i want to fix that
<adamcunnington> settings?
<OerHeks> jeffw_, 1 pc, 2 screens, 2 WM's?
<spaceone> adamcunnington: http://pastebin.com/um7PCHEF → Xorg.log
<adamcunnington> spaceone: probably need to install some graphics drivers if you can't select a higher resolution from appearance
<spaceone> adamcunnington: lol, yes. they are installed
<spaceone> xserver-*-video-sis is installed
<jeffw_> OerHeks? yea. for example, KDE allows me to use KWIN or OpenBOX, can't I do that in Gnome or Cinnamon?
<spaceone> graficcard is Silicon Itegrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE
<skilz> How do I make an icon for an app in unity panel?
<skilz> Where do I put it?
<Xyu> usr/share/themes maybe
<OerHeks> jeffw_, i have no clue what you want
<Xyu> Is it possible to change the white window background to the Ambience color?
<jeffw_> OerHeks: i know that previous version of Gnome allowed me to use Metacity or Compiz, can't I do that with the new version instead of using Unity or Muffin/Mutter?
<spaceone> adamcunnington: ...
<pcdroid> To install linux from USB, should I make a bottable USb then?
<skilz> What is the command to bring up the 'Applications' menu in Panel?
<skilz> Like gnome2 panel
<pa> do i also have to generate modules_image when i use make-kpkg?
<pa> or is kernel-image enough?
<eligrey> is the scale slider under Displays supposed to affect the desktop icons?
<eligrey> because my icons are still really small after setting scale to 1.75x
<eligrey> (i'm on a 239 ppi device)
<spaceone> pcdroid: if you are on linux you can just write the iso file onto the USB sitck (dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX
<eligrey> everything else is scaled fine, just not the desktop icons
<softballs> pa: you still there mate?
<pa> lol yeah
<softballs> pa i got the openvpn running now :) but struggle to be able to access it, do you have time to help?
<eligrey> i'll change my question:
<eligrey> is there any way to make the desktop icons bigger? (since the scale slider doesn't affect them)
<eligrey> theyre too tiny at 239ppi
<pa> great!
<pa> depends... what problem do you have?
<softballs> pa well like i said its running, and i have created my .ovpn client on my client machine but i get nothing, do i need to do any firewall/port stuff on the server too?
<softballs> pa bridge eth0 and tun0 or something?
<eligrey> screenshot of my issue: https://i.imgur.com/5Vzeua3.png
<HelloWorld321> OerHeks: Thanks.  I realy should get the 64-bit version
<pa> start checking if the server is listening
<pa> for example, if you run on tcp on port 1234, for example
<pa> try to telnet to your server on 1234
<pa> and see if ovpn answers
<softballs> pa im running udp 1194
<pa> my advice is to change it to tcp
<pa> at least for now
<pa> easier to debug
<pa> and to pass through firewalls
<softballs> pa netstat -lnp shows: "udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1194            0.0.0.0:*"
<softballs> ok
<pa> ok so maybe it works
<softballs> yeah looks ok to me
<pa> but you see
<pa> with udp it's hard to test
<pa> if the firewall blocks it
<softballs> ok, ill change it to tcp, np
<punkgeek> root@ubuntu:/var/www/html# chmod 777 /var/www/html/index.php
<punkgeek> chmod: cannot access '/var/www/html/index.php': Too many levels of symbolic links
<punkgeek> what should i do? :D
<Guest79866> How to Give shell input via popen(); ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i cannot set a system wide proxy :(
<Guest79866> punkgeek: punk geek you r inside the directory
<softballs> pa i can do "telnet localhost 1194" (running openvpn on tcp now)
<Guest79866> punkgeek: just do this cd ../../../
<LordXe-gnu> punkgeek: is index.php a sym link?
<Guest79866> punkgeek: and sudo chmod 777 /var/www/html
<punkgeek> yes soft link
<LordXe-gnu> punkgeek: what does it point to?
<punkgeek> ~/crypted
<softballs> pa well it says "connected to localhost" but i can't type anything without getting "connection closed by foreign host"
<skilz> What is the command to bring up the 'Applications' menu in Panel?
<skilz> Like gnome2 panel
<LordXe-gnu> punkgeek: it sounds like a problem with your symbolic link, probably you have created a cycle somewhere
<punkgeek> so what should i do?
<pa> thats ok
<pa> it's normal
<pa> it means it works
<pa> next question is: does your ovpn client connects to the server?
<pa> you can also debug it by running it with some debug switch
<pa> -debug or something, don't remember exactly
<pa> so you see if your certificates are ok and so forth
<softballs> pa when i try to connect nothing happens (nothing in log window)
<Term1nal> So, I'm attempting to attach a physical disk VMDK to virtualbox. I know before that i had to add a user "vbox" to the "disk" group, but that was in earlier versions of ubuntu. Now, it appears as though virtualbox is using my local user account only. Do I then need to have my account added to the "disk" group?
<softballs> pa do you know how to add debug info to a windows openvpn client?
<pa> hm.. no idea, sorry
<punkgeek> no body help me? :D
<pa> don't you have a linux box to test it with?
<pa> or maybe just run a live ubuntu
<softballs> only have the unbutu server and then a win client machine
<friendlyfascism> punkgeek, You have had multiple people address you have some patience and a little eloquence.
<softballs> pa: sorry lost connection a sec
<pa> softballs, cant you run a live ubuntu on the win machine?
<pa> or a virtualbox
<Xyu> is the ambiance theme with white windows on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<pcdroid> Excuse a perhaps extremely stupid question: If I have an evil virus on my Windows 8 computer and download an Ubuntu iso, create a USB installer and then install linux. Can a virus survive this and exist on my linux system now?
<kostkon> pcdroid, no
<Pici> pcdroid: Didn't we answer this earlier today?
<pcdroid> Pici: sorry but U had left then.
<pcdroid> Not my intention to spam
<softballs> pa: sure i should be able to do that, would that be to be able to see more openvpn client logs?
<pcdroid> Pici: U->I
<Pici> pcdroid: ah.
<pcdroid> kostkon: ok, ty
<pa> sure
<pa> then you run it from the command line
<pa> in foreground
<Xyu> depends on how evil the virus is
<pa> with the debug switch
<jellf> hi all
<Thedwarf> hi
<friendlyfascism> Xyu, That really helps.
<adamcunnington> Hi, I can't mount my windows partition due to "exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount". However, this isn't the case - I've double checked by booting back into it and shutting down and the error persists.
<softballs> pa found the problem, had a small typo in the client .ovpn :)
<pa> i see :)
<pa> so now it works?
<pa> congrats
<softballs> yup its connected atleast so things are looking good :) thanx for all the help
<pa> np glad i could help a little
<softballs> no only to see if i can use windows run to access its files also :)
<softballs> should i setup samba for that?
<Balzy> hello! I'm trying to install   wxmaxima (13.04.2-1build0.1) saucy-proposed; urgency=low instead of wxmaxima 13.04.2-2 that comes with trusty since it is bugged, would you help me?
<posthuman> I created a shell script with   lvcreate -L1G -n -s $SNAPSHOT $SOURCE in it ... while executed manually it works fine but not via cron.  the command lvcreate just doesnt work ... can u help me here please
<TJ-> posthuman: cron's shell environment may not contain those variables
<posthuman> thank u  for your reply ... it doesnt work with the full path either
<Xyu> can you install conky in live mode  --  sudo apt-install conky    E: Unable to locate package conky
<TJ-> Balzy: Is there a bug report against the package? That's the way to solve the problem.
<MegaFireFart> Hello all...I'm middle of installing Cinnanmon interface in Ubuntu 14.04. The main reason is because I believe Compiz is just causing havoc on my CPU and crashing it. Would I need compiz after I install Cinnanomon? Can I safely remove it?
<kostkon> !find conky
<ubottu> Found: conky-all-dbg, conky, conky-all, conky-cli, conky-cli-dbg
<TJ-> posthuman: Where are $SNAPSHOT and $SOURCE being inserted into the cron script environment?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> when i go to gnome control and network and try to apply a system wide proxy it doesnt work
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> WHY?
<posthuman> @ top .... like    SNAPSHOT=/dev/vg_virtmgr/linux
<softballs> TJ-: i got the openvpn running :) tnx for the help before
<adamcunnington> Hello :| can anyone help?
<TJ-> softballs: Glad to hear it, it's a very useful tool :)
<guntbert> adamcunnington: with what?
<MegaFireFart> anyone ?
<adamcunnington> guntbert: i asked 3 times but:
<adamcunnington> Hi, I can't mount my windows partition due to "exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount". However, this isn't the case - I've double checked by booting back into it and shutting down and the error persists.
<softballs> TJ-: yeah it is :) Do you know if i were to want to access a folder on the server from a win client using windows run "\\ip" would i need to install samba then?
<TJ-> posthuman: Are you doing "/sbin/lvcreate ..." ?
<Xyu> i remember i could install apps in livecd before but now E: Unable to locate package  :(
<TJ-> softballs: That, or else use a Windows SCP client (such as WinSCP) to access the server using SSH through the VPN
<posthuman> yes already gave that a try
<posthuman> used lvcreate and /sbin/lvcreate
<softballs> TJ-: I would want to be able to use notepad++ to search its directory, don't think i can do that unless i can use \\ip ?
<TJ-> Xyu: "apt-cache policy <package-name>" will tell you if the package is available and if so, where from
<guntbert> adamcunnington: sorry, I cannot help - but please be patient, don't ask "can nobody..." - its fine to repeat your question after about 10 minutes
<adamcunnington> guntbert: yea i have - an hour
<adamcunnington> an hour's worth :P but thanks, i will wait
<TJ-> softballs: Samba will do it although you might have a fight with the netbios side discovering the server through the VPN... or you could use something like win-sshfs
<TJ-> adamcunnington: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<adamcunnington> TJ-: I hadn't but seen some similar ones. I don't have fast startup enabled in windows and i've ensured that remove_hiberfile is added to my fstab line. For what it's worth, this was working fine 2 weeks ago - it's almost as if the "hiber file" is incorrectly cached or some equivelant that makes more sense.
<TJ-> adamcunnington: that sounds like a reasonable assumption... have you investigated the NTFS file-system(s) in depth in case there are multiple hibernation files/partitions ?
<adamcunnington> TJ-: wouldn't know where to start
<softballs> TJ-: notepad++ actually had something in it in order to connect using ssh :)
<adamcunnington> softballs: use sublimetext
<adamcunnington> It's awesome and more flexible for this sorta stuff
<softballs> adamcunnington: hmm ok, i am fairly used to all shortcodes in notepad++ though ;) but i can give it a go
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> can anyone help me with connecting to a proxy?
<adamcunnington> softballs: it's pretty immense, read up on sublime text package manager and you'll see why. It will have plugins for the shortcodes you want and more - if not, just add them yourself, simples :)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it doesnt work in system settings
<adamcunnington> brb rebooting
<turdidae> I have an Ubuntu/Arch dualboot. Can I just reformat the Arch partition and run update-grub to go back to Ubuntu-only?
<Bollebib1> what is the best way to get some kind of "restore point" type of functionality into ubuntu? (if any?)
<Psil0Cybin> Bollebib1, in what sense? to save everything?
<Psil0Cybin> Backups?
<Bollebib1> so that I can roll back my system if I make a faulty update
<adamcunnington> TJ-: thanks for your help. i manually removed the hiber file and it's all working now, cheers again
<Psil0Cybin> Oh I think its harder with Linux, I Do not know...I think the only thing I was aware of, is perhaps backing up your home directory?
<Psil0Cybin> but then again that will not help what you are suggesting.
<Psil0Cybin> sorry I am also semi new to linux iwould love to hear more input about this topic from soneone who is more knowledgeable.
<aliquando> Bollebib1, I remember of something
<aliquando> about clonezilla
<Psil0Cybin> clonezilla
<Psil0Cybin> is used for applications tho when u first install a distro
<Psil0Cybin> as time goes on i heard it is not a good idea to use clonezilla.
<Psil0Cybin> i may be wrong
<aliquando> or you can create an iso of the partition
<turdidae> Bollebib1, rdiff-backup is one way http://www.nongnu.org/rdiff-backup/
<Bollebib1> aliquando: oh?
<Bollebib1> can you make your own custom installer in a sense?
<Bollebib1> with installed packages and such?
<aliquando> sorry i never try it and it seems another guy say that could not satisfy your requirement...
<Bollebib1> aliquando: ah I thought that was seperate from clonezilla
<Bollebib1> turdidae: looking at your solution now
<ObrienDave> Parted Magic includes clonezilla
<eligrey> is it just not possible to scale desktop icons?
<awrbgh> تحذير
<awrbgh> warning
<awrbgh>  you may be  watched
<awrbgh> do usa&israel use the internet(facebook,youtube,twitter, chat rooms ..ect)to spy??
<awrbgh> do usa&israel use the internet 2 collect informations,,can we call that spying??
<dBLOOD> hi ppl!
<sels> hi
<TJ-> Bollebib1: file-system *snapshots* are the closest thing to Windows system restore points, and especially easy to use if you've installed with LVM (Logical Volume Management)
<dBLOOD> I would like to install ubuntu on an uefi system, could someone help me in that?
<Bollebib1> turdidae: somehow it looks like it's too difficultfor me
<Bollebib1> TJ-: snapshots,mmh
<aliquando> Bollebib1, i just search about clonezilla it sounds good
<quickezed> Is it possible to find out what happens when a particular package is installed?
<quickezed> Specifically, this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/calendarserver
<Pici> quickezed: What do you mean by "find out what happens"?
<quickezed> There are some python files in this package which contain OS X paths however when the package is installed on my system the paths inside these python files are linux paths.
<dBLOOD> Is it possible to install ubi on a uefi system, onto an external hdd without messing up the internal hdd's mbr? If it is, I would like to know how...
<ObrienDave> dBLOOD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<quickezed> Pici: Is there a script or something which says where to install the files inside the package (the .tar.gz) on the system?
<quickezed> And then is there a post-install script which modifies certain files?
<TJ-> Bollebib1: there is a good explanation of LVM snapshot use here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<Pici> quickezed: Do you mean that you downloaded calendarserver_5.2+dfsg.orig.tar.gz and it isn't what you expected?
<quickezed> Pici: In a way. Basically there's a file in this package listed in the file list as: "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/calendarserver/tools/bootstrapdatabase.py"
<quickezed> In this file there is a variable which is set to an incorrect path.
<Bollebib1> TJ-: interesting,thanks
<Bollebib1> and thanks for the other options everyone,will be back if there's trouble (so hopefully not...)
<quickezed> I want to submit a bug for this however, if you download the .tar.gz you'll see that the path inside this file is actually different than what it is once the package is installed on my system.
<dBLOOD> thx ObrienDave, but I was wondering what happens when I want to install ubi on an external drive in efi mode, not on the internal one...
<quickezed> The path in the .tar.gz is actually an OS X path (the same as here: http://trac.calendarserver.org/browser/CalendarServer/tags/release/CalendarServer-5.2/calendarserver/tools/bootstrapdatabase.py
<quickezed> Line 28
<ObrienDave> dBLOOD, sorry, wouldn't know
<quickezed> So then I was wondering what happens when this package is installed on Ubuntu. These Apple paths are getting replaced with the correct linux paths.
<dBLOOD> I was wondering what the installer would want to do with the stupid linux boot-manager
<quickezed> I'd like to see where this is being done because this one variable in bootstrapdatabase.py isn't getting set correctly. It points at an invalid linux path.
<dBLOOD> because if the installer puts the boot-manager onto the external hdd's mbr, than I'm screwed if I want to remove it later...
<Pici> quickezed: You need to apply the calendarserver_5.2+dfsg-1.debian.tar.xz to the downloaded orig file.   The easiest way of doing all of this if you already running Ubuntu is to do: apt-get soruce calendarserver.
<quickezed> Pici: Ah right, so the xz does this "magic"?
<TJ-> quickezed: The orig.tar.gz is the upstream source. The Debian/Ubuntu package patches need applying on top of that
<Pici> quickezed: its just a bunch of patches. Take a look  at  http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ for some information about how packaging works.
<quickezed> Pici: great, thanks guys
<quickezed> TJ-: Thanks for the clarification.
<TJ-> quickezed: what is the 'bad' path that is being set?
<quickezed> In the file "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/calendarserver/tools/bootstrapdatabase.py" there is a variable "SCHEMAFILE"
<TJ-> quickezed: "/usr/share/pyshared/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql" ?
<quickezed> When the package is installed it is set to "/usr/share/pyshared/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql"
<quickezed> Yep
<quickezed> It should be "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql
<quickezed> I could create a symlink but it would be nice for it to just work.
<quickezed> TJ-: I was hoping I could find the responsible patch and submit a pull request (or something to that effect)
<TJ-> quickezed: Pulling the source code now
<quickezed> TJ-: Cool. I can see the responsible patch. "debianize-bootstrapdatabase.py.patch"
<quickezed> TJ-: So who can submit fixes to this code? I guess I should go read that packaging link :)
<Jeannine21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/U5SqFI
<bekks> !ops | Jeannine21
<ubottu> Jeannine21: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bekks> nvm :P
<phunyguy> ><
<TJ-> quickezed: OK, the change was introduced via bzr revision 21, which was merged from Debian 5.1+dfsg-1, so it looks like a difference between Debian and Ubuntu python installation locations
<quickezed> TJ-: Ah ok
<TJ-> quickezed: It looks like the Debianized patch needs to be Ubuntu-ized :)
<quickezed> TJ-: Haha, I was just about to ask that, using that exact word :)
<quickezed> TJ-: Can you point me in the direction of a document which explains how I can submit a fix to a patch, if that is possible?
<ObrienDave> is that even a real word? ;P
<quickezed> It is now :)
<TJ-> quickezed: Can you explain why the path should change; reading the source and the associated python files, the location is correct
<ObrienDave> ah, usage in IRC makes it an official word :))
<quickezed> TJ-: I arrived at this conclusion because the path doesn't exist
<quickezed> TJ-: If this path is correct then I'm not entirely sure what creates it and when it gets created.
<TJ-> quickezed: Have you installed calendarserver ? apt-file list calendarserver shows many files in that path, from that package
<TJ-> quickezed: You can think of that path as 'hard-coded' into the debian binary packages, which when installed (by apt-get or dpkg) will be present on the file-system
<quickezed> TJ-: Yep I have calendarserver installed. This is how I came across this "problem"/
<quickezed> TJ-: The path doesn't exist in this file list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/calendarserver/filelist
<quickezed> TJ-: I don't have "txdav" under /usr/share/pyshared/
<Guest80002> hi everyone, on this computer I've got two audio exits, one for the headphones and onether one for the built-in speaker. the can be both controlled separately from alsamixer, but from the applet on the bar I can only control the headphones one. is it possible tu control also the built-in volume from a similar applet?
<Guest80002> i'm using lubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> Guest80002, one is probably microphone input. what color are they?
<TJ-> quickezed: Ahhh, that's because the python-install back-end redirects it to "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql"
<TJ-> quickezed: "dpkg-query -L calendarserver" is your friend
<ObrienDave> Guest80002, red is usually microphone input
<Guest80002> ObrienDave, no, it's not that. I've checked and they're two indipendent audio output channels
<ObrienDave> k
<TJ-> quickezed: This is an interesting one, due to the diversion from pyshared!
<TJ-> quickezed: post a bug report, I'll attach myself to it. This needs some of the python packaging devs to look at it
<quickezed> TJ-: Ok sure thing, thanks for your help with this.
<quickezed> TJ-: So just to confirm, report one here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calendarserver/+bugs
<TJ-> quickezed: I think the proper solution is for that path not to be hard-coded, but to call a python function to get the root of the install path and concatenate the package-specific remainder
<TJ-> quickezed: Yes :)
<TJ-> quickezed: let me know the bug # and I'll attach to it
<quickezed> TJ-: Ok cool, thanks. I'll let you know once I've filed the bug.
<quickezed> TJ-: In the meantime I'll create a symlink on my server.
<robairt> Shutter ScreenShot Tool, any good?
<DanielSa> hi
<DanielSa> exit
<kostkon> robairt, the best
<robairt> kostkon, all I needed to hear
<kostkon> robairt, :)
<MonkeyDust> robairt  especially if you like it
<gcl5cp> ffmpeg version 0.8.12-4:0.8.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2014 the Libav developers
<gcl5cp> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<priuon> hello. I want to have apps save files writeprotected by default. Changing the UMASK to 236 seems right to me. I don't know if this is safe though.
<robairt> I was just staring to miss snipping tool as I cropped another screen shot in GIMP
<gcl5cp> this is a lie, AVCON lacks some functionalities, and FFMPEG is still better
<MonkeyDust> gcl5cp  did you have a question, too?
<ikonia> glebihan__: it doesn't say "it's better" it says it's DEPRECATED
<gcl5cp> why this lies appear in ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> gcl5cp: because it's not  alie
<ikonia> read what I just said
<TJ-> quickezed: I have a proposed patch for you, when the bug-report is ready
<quickezed> TJ-: Ok great, thanks!
<ObrienDave> Google translate needs to be deprecated LOL
<gcl5cp> AVCON have not all function that FFMPEG, i have to uninstall and compile FFMPEG
<quickezed> TJ-: Just writing it up now.
<TJ-> quickezed: It would be great if you could test it directly, first, since I don't use calendarserver
<quickezed> TJ-: Certainly can :)
<gcl5cp> nevermind
<gcl5cp> ikonia you have to know that FFMPEG is more complete, they merge AVCON and have their functions that latter don't merge.
<TJ-> quickezed: see the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7795530/
<ikonia> gcl5cp: for the last time - no-one is comparing features
<quickezed> Ok cool, I'll give that a shot as soon as I've created this bug and let you know if it works.
<gcl5cp> ikonia i use features avcon lacks for any reason, i don't understand why said DEPRECATED if FFMPEG is alive yet
<ikonia> gcl5cp: sorry, can't talk to you any more, you don't seem to grasp the fact that it's not comparing features, if you can't grasp this, there is no point talking to you
<mjuszczak> I'm compiling a custom nginx package and following the instructions for bzr.  However, I want to enable modules (hence why I'm making my own package)... do I embed those in the zip file?  Is that acceptable?  Or is there a way to get the debian/ directory from the existing nginx package so I can just copy that?
<ikonia> gcl5cp: carry on using ubuntu, but stop complaining
<gcl5cp> ikonia: i'm bias, FFMPEG is my everyday tool. thank you
<TJ-> gcl5cp: see bug #1263278
<ubottu> bug 1263278 in libav (Debian) "Use FFmpeg instead of Libav" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263278
<designbybeck> to upgrade a Ubuntu 12.04 server to 14.04 server via command line... do you just do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> !upgrade | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<designbybeck> thank you ikonia
<designbybeck> ikonia,  this seems to be just GUI
<designbybeck> and not CLI
<ikonia> there is instructions on the server wiki page
<ikonia> designbybeck: keep in mind there is no upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 until 14.04.1 is released.
<quickezed> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calendarserver/+bug/1341801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1341801 in calendarserver (Ubuntu) "Path for db schema referenced by bootstrapdb.py doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<gcl5cp> ikonia i hope some day replace ffmpeg to avcon, but still is not possible to me.
<ikonia> gcl5cp: I'm not interested
<designbybeck> ah, i see the instructions now ikonia  thank you
<robairt> reporting back, Shutter is exactly what I was looking for
<gas-sho> in unity hopefully.current my bars disappeared ._.
<gas-sho> in ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> quickezed: updated
<quickezed> TJ-: Cool, thanks. I'll try your patch now.
<TJ-> quickezed: I've triaged the bug and if the patch works, we'll try to get an SRU for it
<TJ-> quickezed: Looks like Debian might need a similar patch/bug report too, but that can wait :)
<priuon> is it possible to move a subset of a filehierarchy without writing a script? The source is "$find /path/to/dir/ -type f -newermt date"
<designbybeck> robairt, Shutter is a great program
<robairt> designbybeck, the forum I found that told me to get it was saying it was a step up from snipping tool
<robairt> designbybeck, which is what I would be using if I were on windows
<robairt> Home time here, have a good one all
<designbybeck> robairt, Yeah I use it almost daily
<designbybeck> robairt, the editing tools are nice with it! Have fun with it
<robairt> designbybeck, I plan to play around with it tomorrow. Always a good time with new software
<Ricardo_Barreto> Hi, anybody uses Ubuntu Studio with dual monitor? I have a doubt, so I was wondering...
<quickezed> TJ-: The result of os.path.join is simply "/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql"
<quickezed> TJ-: I tried doing the following in a shell: os.path.join('/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages', '/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql')
<quickezed> TJ-: And I just get '/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql'
<quickezed> TJ-: site.getsitepackages()[0] does give me: '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages'
<quickezed> TJ-: Not sure what's up with join
<quickezed> TJ-: Got it. The second string shouldn't start with a "/"
<quickezed> I'll try the patch again with this update and then try and bootstrap the db
<TJ-> quickezed: True, it should be os.path.separator I think,
<TJ-> quickezed: I've attached a modified patch to the bug report
<quickezed> TJ-: Thanks, I'll try it out
<quickezed> TJ-: Ok the only problem now is that the file is located in the second site packages directory returned from site.getsitepackages()
<quickezed> TJ-: On my machine, site.getsitepackages() returns: ['/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages', '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages']
<quickezed> In the file list, the schema current.sql lives in the second dist-packages directory,
<quickezed> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/txdav/common/datastore/sql_schema/current.sql
<TJ-> quickezed: I was afraid of that - there is no clean way to get the path, so mostly we 'assume' the first path will be the correct one
<quickezed> TJ-: yeh :(
<quickezed> TJ-: I guess the only option here is to test each path returned by sitepackages.
<TJ-> quickezed: The best thing to do is open that code out into a loop that looks for the file in all possible sitepackages paths, I think
<quickezed> TJ-: Yep
<quickezed> TJ-: Well, I'm going to need a patch for my calendarserver installation so I'm more than happy to create this now.
<quickezed> TJ-: Test it, and then attach it to the bug report.
<TJ-> quickezed: OK ... I was writing a looped test but you're in a better position to write/test
<quickezed> TJ-: Sure thing, if you want to write it and sent it to me via ubuntu paste that's all good.
<quickezed> TJ-: I'm more than happy to test it out for you
<Alpha-Omega> Hey, what is the most natural sounding text to speech program in Linux?
<Iko> whats up everybody
<bprompt> Iko:  clouds, stratosphere
<TJ-> quickezed: how about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7795657/
<quickezed> TJ-: Looks good, I'll give it a shot.
<nickismyname> I have successfully installed Ubuntu but it is very slow. I had some problems to install at first, it hanged in splash screen so I used nomodeset. What odes this mean? What can I do? Install some drivers? it is way to slow as it is,
<nickismyname> odes->does
<Chris_hubu> I'm off for tonight, good night
<nickismyname> what do you think?
<nickismyname> Pici: any ideas?
<quickezed> TJ-: It worked :)
<TJ-> quickezed: great, I'll add it to the bug report
<quickezed> TJ-: Awesome. Thanks you very much for your help with this.
<quickezed> TJ-: Until this bug is fixed I'll apply this patch as part of my calendarserver install script.
<TJ-> quickezed: If you can add a note to the bug report confirming that final patch works, I'll add a bzr branch for the fix and send an SRU and merge request
<Guest83680> a
<quickezed> TJ-: Done
<TJ-> quickezed: great :)
<quickezed> TJ-: What's a bzr branch?
<TJ-> quickezed: The Ubuntu packaging and patches are kept in a bazaar source-code repository, so I've been patching against the ubuntu/calendarserver branch. I can now publish the fix in my own branch and propose it is merged, and launchpad handles the code-review and merging into the package automatically
<Alpha-Omega> What would you guys recommend, transmission or deluge? Does deluge have any features actually worthwile over transmission?
<quickezed> TJ-: Ah ok, nice one.
<quickezed> TJ-: When this is merged into the package automatically will doing an apt-get install calendarserver pull down this new version?
<TJ-> quickezed: We have to get a Stable Release Update approved, which will then automatically create the fixed package that will be pushed into the archives via "trusty-proposed", and if confirmed as working, into "trusty-updates"
<quickezed> TJ-: Ok cool, that's good to know
<quickezed> TJ-: Thanks again for your help!
<TJ-> quickezed: This is so simple that should be a quick-ish formality
<quickezed> Great!
<nickismyname> I have successfully installed Ubuntu but it is very slow. I had some problems to install at first, it hanged in splash screen so I used nomodeset. What odes this mean? What can I do? Install some drivers? it is way to slow as it is,
<nickismyname> Where is the status of a download seen? I want to see if my file is fully downloaded
<Guest92346> Alguem brazuca ai pode me ajuda?
<k1l> !pt | Guest92346
<ubottu> Guest92346: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest92346> ok ty
<Wolf> hey all
<Wolf> anyone to help with ubuntu 14.04 Acer heating problem
<friendlyfascism> !lm-sensors | Guest95838
<ubottu> Guest95838: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Wolfium> lm-sensors?
<Wolfium> ok
<friendlyfascism> Wolfium, If you see a link directed at you try looking at it first.
<Wolfium> ok i installed lm-sensors
<Wolfium> what next?
<friendlyfascism> Wolfium, Did you even look at the link that was a bit to fast to have it done correctly.
<ice9> where /etc/resolv.conf should point to?
<Guest83680> a
<Wolfium> yes i am stuck at sudo service module-init-tools restart
<TJ-> ice9 it should be a sym-link to "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf", and will usually have "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<ice9> TJ-: and how do I use a certain DNS server always?
<Wolfium> when i run sudo service module-init-tools restart it gives me: module-init-tools: unrecognized service
<nickismyname> Can you see me?
<TJ-> ice9: By default, a private instance of dnsmasq is controlled by Network Manager, and when a DHCP server sends a namerserver IP, NM passes that to dnsmasq over dbus
<ObrienDave> nickismyname, no, we can not "see" you. we can read you, however
<ice9> TJ-: anyway to override this?
<nickismyname> I have problems with the speed of Ubuntu. It is very laggy and sluggish. Fresh install.
<TJ-> ice9: For NM-managed connections, it is possible to edit the Connection details, and manually set DNS servers in the IPv4 and IPv6 tabs
<nickismyname> where do I start debugging this?
<nickismyname> (new to linux7ubuntu)
<zematis> Hi. I'm looking to use setfacl to add additional permissions to a file for a given user. But so far, I've only figured out how to overwrite the given permission.
<zematis> E.g. given a file with r-x permissions for a user, I might want to add the w permission
<josel_> list
<josel_> hola a todos
<zematis> but not remove the r-x permissions for that user
<kmitchell> hey how do I make a bootable usb drive for ubuntu install?
<nickismyname> kmitchell:
<nickismyname> there is a guide on the homepage, use pendrivr
<nickismyname> pendrive
<friendlyfascism> kmitchell, There are a handful of apps that will load the iso to a usb for booting
<kmitchell> nickismyname: i'malready on fedora linux. any linux solutions to load iso ?
<furkan> does anybody know how i can debug log off taking way too long?
<friendlyfascism> kmitchell, https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB
<furkan> shutdown and restart work, log off takes ages
<furkan> sometimes it even seems to "time out", and i have to hit log off a second time
<zematis> perhaps this is not the appropriate channel to ask?
<friendlyfascism> kmitchell, Try to look at what is suggested rather than just continuing questions. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<furkan> why not? i never had the issue before
<furkan> seems like an ubuntu-related bug
<friendlyfascism> furkan, So what is your critical thinking process that comes to a bug conclusion?
<Vicky21>  You can find funny videos here. http://j.mp/1rcfoZz
<Wolfium> bye vicky :P
<furkan> friendlyfascism: suspend, restart, and shutdown all work, i don't see why log off shouldn't? i'm guessing it sends a different kind of shutdown signal to the processes. might be a bug in one of the processes that's refusing to terminate and stalling the log-off process
<adamcunnington> Hi, really hoping you can help. 5 minutes ago both my monitors were completely fine, then suddenly on my main monitor where i was watching a youtube clip, it starts flickering and now the youtube screen is like very faintly frozen in the background. However, the screen looks fine in the bios menu. I rebooted ubuntu and turned the screen off in Screen Display options to try and fix it.
<adamcunnington> Now, it is no longer appearing in the screen display options - how do i get it back?
<furkan> friendlyfascism: i was basically hoping to figure out if there is a relevant log file i could check to investigate
<Wolfium> guys i dont think lm-sensors worked for me because i searched for what is called a fancontrol in etc/init.d and there was no such service or script
<TJ-> Wolfium: have you done "sudo apt-get install fancontrol" ?
<Wolfium> it said that it comes out of the box!
<Wolfium> ill try that
<ice9> I need full featured desktop environment like Unity but light weight, any suggestions?
<furkan> ice9: full featured and lightweight seems like a bit of a contradiction ;)
<ice9> furkan: usually what slows performance is compiz and not features like searching or icon bars,etc.. so features are different than fancy gui
<furkan> i've tried xfce, lxde, and cinnamon, just ended up going back to unity
<knob> Hey guys... awesome with Ubuntu 14.04 so far!!    What can I do to eliminate the task/programbar at the left?    I installed Cairo dock, and happy with that.
<Wolfium> ok so i did install fancontrol but what i got after pwmconfig is the following: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<furkan> ice9: you could try cinnamon maybe, it uses mutter instead of compiz
<ice9> furkan:  it doesn't work correctly when I install it on ubuntu
<furkan> but have your performance issues been happening with 14.04? because i'm having some CPU usage issues that i wasn't having before
<TJ-> Wolfium: what fans are you expecting to control?
<Wolfium> cpu
<snorlax> can I ask support questions here or is there a nother channel for that?
<Wolfium> dont know what to do with the hard disk heat up though any suggestions
<furkan> ice9: i submitted this bug report that one other person confirmed, i wonder if your performance issues are caused by the same issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1337749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1337749 in xorg (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage after resizing a window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ice9> furkan: unity was always overhead on cpu but yeah in 14.04 it's more
<freeroute> hi, is here anyone using the termite terminal emulator, and if so, how did you install it on ubuntu?
<freeroute> because frankly I can't really find anything on google
 * snorlax reads the topic.
<furkan> basically dragging/resizing windows consume insane amounts of CPU for me, tested on two different systems
<nickismyname> Where is the normal space to store your programs on linux?
<TJ-> Wolfium: Are you sure the CPU fan has PWM control circuitry?
<snorlax> Anyon having any troubles with the cups package from the trusty repo?
<Wolfium> i dont think it does because pwm did not detect anything regarding fans as i mentioned earlier i have an intel core i5-2450M 2.5 GHz
<furkan> and btw ice9 my CPU usage problems persisted across different desktop environments, which is why i think it's an Xorg issue
<TJ-> Wolfium: It will be the motherboard that determines if there is PWM control support... many motherboards have automatic control (if the fans are 4-wire)
<jarreed0> So I have an idea for the Ubuntu Touch OS. It is something I use everyday on my android. It is a tilt control setting were if my phone tilts enough to be placed in my pocket or if my android is set face down the screen will lock. If I would like this specifically and other tilt controlls, like turning auto-tilt on and off, to be implemented into the Ubuntu Touch OS how would I go about making a setting page on the status bar ca
<jarreed0> lled "Tilt Controls" were I can implement these controls and other ones. Also by doing so will it have to be an app for some one to install or who would I contact to get it intergrated into the system so its built into everyones Ubuntu Touch phone. I posted this idea on the xda forums. I was told that it was an interesting idea and to try posting this here and on #ubuntu-devel
<ice9> furkan: but my case is different, cpu doesn't reach 50%, I think it's your gfx driver, try reinstallting ubuntu and test with the free driver and the one from ATI
<furkan> ice9: yeah i'm waiting for the utopic kernel backport so that i can try the more recent open source radeon driver (the current one in 14.04 doesn't fully support my card)
<furkan> i could install a mainline kernel but didn't wanna do that for now
<ice9> furkan: by the way why do you load things in xorg.conf?
<Wolfium> funny i just checked and it said that my board fan is actually controlled by a pwm controller
<Wolfium> something must have went wrong with me ill retry the process
<furkan> ice9: i didn't at first, i added those things when iw as trying to see if i could fix the issue using some xorg.conf settings i found online
<edition> Why does JACK only play after its stopped?
<edition> sound from QSynth only works when JACK is stopped.
<edition> with crackling/scratchy results
<TJ-> Wolfium: The PWM controller may be automatic on the mobo though, it may not be 'exposed' to an operating system
<jehyt> تحذير
<jehyt> warning
<jehyt>  you may be  watched
<jehyt> do usa&israel use the internet(facebook,youtube,twitter, chat rooms ..ect)to spy??
<jehyt> do usa&israel use the internet 2 collect informations,,can we call that spying??
<jehyt> do they record&analyse everything we do on the internet,,can they harm you using these informations??
<unopaste> jehyt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Wolfium> HMMM I SEE
<edition> jehyt: whats your problem?
<Wolfium> well what can i do with the hard disk and board heat
<edition> stop being paranoid.
<Wolfium> conspiracy theorist !
<ice9> how to correctly install cinnamon on 14.04?
 * edition is still annoyed with JACK
<friendlyfascism> ice9, A ppa, and ppa's are not supported here.
<daftykins> edition: and you still won't get anywhere by saying so :)
<TJ-> Wolfium: Is it a laptop or desktop system?
<edition> it says JACK cannot lock the memory...
<edition> is that the problem?
<Wolfium> laptop
<Wolfium> TJ-: LAptop
<edition> i tried to search online... just got a code commit instead :/
<TJ-> Wolfium: First thing I always do is clean out the heatpipe/radiator/fan blades with compressed air to remove the fluff and dust build-up. Second thing is to lift the heatsink assembly, remove existing thermal paste, and reapply a top-quality thermal paste. Those alone will often cool a combined CPU/GPU heatsink by greater than 10`C. If those aren't good enough I'll sometimes replace the heatsink assembly with a *new* one (the heat-pipes sometimes degrade over time
<TJ-> ). You might also consider a laptop cooler  (I converted a Zalman NC-3500 by removing it from its case and fitting the fan and mesh flush into my workbench)
<oldpilsbury> just installed apertium using http://wiki.apertium.org/wiki/Minimal_installation_from_SVN apertium works but no en-es dictionary. i compiled and installed everything with no errors
<oldpilsbury> i can translate spanish to italian and others but not english to spanish. any ideas?
<Wolfium> TJ-: KK Thank you. Guess I'll have to consider buying a top knotch cooler
<TJ-> Wolfium: especially for laptops, the fans are auto-controlled by the mobo circuitry.
<edition> alternatives to Jack?
<Wolfium> Goodnight Guys and Thanks for everything
<edition> is there any good frontends GUIs for ALSA?
<edition> how can i use ALSA instead of jack?
<ethanpailes> ignore #Ubuntu all -public
<ethanpailes> sorry mischan
<ObrienDave> you trying to ignore us? ;P
<ethanpailes> no just the flood of join messages
<Nickd55345353> hello
<schultza> What dock programs are out there? I'm dropping Unity until they fix the annoying restrictions on the Window Menu Icon Locations.
<ethanpailes> Kubuntu seems to pretty popular
<Nickd55345353> can someone tell me how to download clam
<ObrienDave> ethanpailes, which IRC client?
<Nickd55345353> av
<Nickd55345353> ty
<daftykins> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 599 kB
<ethanpailes> epic4
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install clamav
<Nickd55345353> i am new
<Nickd55345353> so i dont know much
<Nickd55345353> dont laugh
<schultza> ethanpailes: not asking about other DEs... Im asking about the dock programs. I want something similiar to what Unity has on the left (active program selection... icon instead of bar with name).
<schultza> Nickd55345353: We are all new at one point in time.
<schultza> Be back.
<Nickd55345353> is it posible for linux to cath malware
<Nickd55345353> ?
<ObrienDave> ethanpailes, don't know that one. HexChat has built-in join/part ignore
<daftykins> Nickd55345353: highly unlikely
<schultza> Nickd55345353: Short answer, there are far fewer malware available for Linux than Windows, so unlickly.
<schultza> sheesh.. unlikely
<Nickd55345353> i dont download crap btw
<daftykins> Nickd55345353: this is not a channel for general discussion by the way, it is for support only
<schultza> Nickd55345353: It's a good idea to not download something unless you know it's from a trusted source. This is a good procedure to have regardless what Operating System you use.
<schultza> not asking about other DEs... Im asking about the dock programs. I want something similiar to what Unity has on the left (active program selection... icon instead of bar with name). So what options do I have for dock bar programs?
<daftykins> look into 'Docky'
#ubuntu 2014-07-15
<schultza> Docky and Cairo.. are those the only two?
<Geo> Can I slide a bootable HD from machine A into machine B, knowing its /dev/path is different, and expect it to boot on its own?
<ObrienDave> if you replace drives, i would suppose it would work
<daftykins> Geo: /etc/fstab is populated with UUID values, so it should be fine - unless you've modified this by hand
<schultza> Be back.
<xangua> schultza: there is also avant
<Geo> so the /dev/path doesnt matter at all for boot then
<daftykins> Geo: nope
<Geo> cool. thanks
<cuddylier> Is there a way to stop the 'find' command being recurrsive?
<Geo> daftykins: it didnt work
<Geo> it could be because the HD was SCSI, and the computer has SATA ports, but I'm pretty sure this is your bad advice's fault.
<daftykins> Geo: a little bit more detail may be useful here :)
<daftykins> i hope that's your ide of humour
<daftykins> *idea
<Geo> it *cant* be mine
<daftykins> SAS and SATA?
<Geo> oh, thought ide was more hard drive humor :(
<daftykins> or actual many-pins SCSI vs. SATA
<Geo> many pins. Never bothered to check when I brought this stupid thing home. sigh. heh
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> so what was your original task?
<daftykins> what were you really trying to achieve
<stonner> is that possible to build ubuntu from scratch?
<Geo> just upgrading to a new box is all. Never thought to check the connectors. And I don't have any SATAs laying aronud. oh well, task for someone else to order some drives
<rww> cuddylier: add the -maxdepth 0 parameter
<Bashing-om> stonner: Sure ! .. see: Linux From scratch (LFS) .
<daftykins> stonner: you can do an install from the mini.iso and install only packages you want...
<daftykins> LFS != ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: uhh, yeah .. nope, that (LFS) would not be 'ubuntu' ...
<ken_> Anyon3 know of an onscreen  keyboard fo9r Linux Mate 17 the 32 bit version'
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ken_>  Ok how about a debian onscreen keyboard for ubuntu then?
<rww> ken_: Use the support channel for your distribution, please.
<ken_> exit
<schultza> whats avant?
<ken_> quit
<stonner> Bashing-om, thanks
<stonner> daftykins, thanks
<Keba> hi there
<Keba> Is there a command which tells me *when* I have upgraded a package?
<ObrienDave> like a 'history'?
<Keba> yes, but I don‘t need a complete history, a "The last time you upgraded $foo was two days ago" would be fine enough
<stonner> if i block incoming at wan interface (on my rouuter), my computers are safe?
<nng> stonner: like with a firewall?
<stonner> nng, yes, i use openwrt as my router distro, an i blocked incoming traffic
<stonner> nng, wan traffic
<ObrienDave> Keba, not sure. i run update every day. i know all my installed packages are fresh
<roadtrip> printer problem.
<Keba> /var/log/dpgk.log shows the information of the last two weeks
<stonner> nng, are my computers safe. no backdoor has effect?
<roadtrip> "rendering completed" but it won't print.  Any idea? it was working fine last time.
<nng> stonner: yeah I am wondingering if you are doing it with a physical firewall.
<nng> if so you should be all set
<stonner> nng, my physical router has firewall funtion
<stonner> nng, function
<stonner> nng, are my computers protected against backdoor?
<nng> stonner: that works. Unless you forward some ports no one should be to connect directly to your computers.
 * Geo LOVES the backdoor.
<nng> stonner: a back door would be if someone intentially left a way in.
<stonner> nng, but, if my computers run some backdoor, is it protected?
<nng> guys correct me if I'm wrong. I am rapidly getting to a point where I don't want to give bad advice.
<Geo> to say you're protected againt malware by preventing incoming connections would be incorrect
<Geo> There are tons of attack vectors that can be used, not all of which depend on someone connecting to your computer
<stonner> Geo, against backdoor
<Geo> if you are worried, disconnect your computer from the internet.
<Geo> 'backdoor' isnt a specific thing, thats a concept
<OerHeks> stonner, a backdoor is never safe, why?
<stonner> Geo, i am not worried, but i work with network security
<stonner> OerHeks, i think if my firewall on router prevents incoming connections my computers are safe
<cuddylier> find . -name -maxdepth 2 "launcher"
<stonner> the firewall will block all incoming coneections
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea what is incorrect about that syntax?
<cuddylier> The . is meant to mean the current directory
<rww> cuddylier: put -maxdepth 2 before -name
<nng> stonner: are you worried about malware on your system or just someone nasty scraping the tubes for unprotected machines?
<xmos> Hey guys. I've been using setxkbmap to switch between keyboard layouts. It has stopped working after upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04. setxkbmap de works, but the toggle option (i.e., switching between us and de) doesn't. Anyone experienced similar issue?
<Geo> stonner: what I'm telling you is that is a horrible assumption
<stonner> nng, i am searching for ways to avoid backdoor activitites on my system
<Geo> and if you work in network security, that is even worse :/
<profmike> Hey guys...I want to start to get involved with Ububtu development...where do I start?
<stonner> profmike, me too
<rww> ubottu: getinvolved
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<treehug88> hi everyone, I'm running a laptop with ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, and I just got a message about my HEW going out of support. What are the pros/cons of updating the HWE vs upgrading to 14.04?
<edgar_> hello
<treehug88> note: this is a machine I don't want to mess around with; it's used for production uses
<treehug88> (which is why I chose LTS)
<daftykins> treehug88: "HEW" ? "HWE" ?
<rww> hardware enablement stack, i assume
<treehug88> daftykins, rww: yes, HWE, not HEW - that was a typo
<treehug88> rww: any input on this topic?
<daftykins> which are you running? the quantal or raring HES?
<treehug88> how can I tell? lsb_release -a says "Ubuntu 12.04.4 LST, Codename: precise"
<treehug88> LTS
<daftykins> good question.
<treehug88> any experienced ubuntu people here have input? I'm normally a redhat guy
<daftykins> kinda the wrong time to ask i think
<daftykins> treehug88: try grepping "dpkg -l" with each release name that has a HES
<treehug88> seems that way, daftykins  :)
<treehug88> daftykins: HES?
<daftykins> hardware enablement stack
<treehug88> I thought that acronym was HWE
<daftykins> the one you said seemed to illogical to the words that i made one up
<treehug88> yeah, HWE is what my system calls it
<Guest83680> a
<isthisreallife> hey, im trying to upgrade Ubuntu version to the newest but got this error
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/9390926
<edition> ive set my kernel limit to unlimited, how to undo this?
<treehug88> hmmmmm. I did what the Update Manage suggested, and it's not complaining any more, but I'm still on 12.04.4
<treehug88> edition: which kernel limit are you talking about?
<edition> realtime
<isthisreallife> so what can i do now? can i fix it somehow? thanks:)
<edition> figured it wasn't a good idea...
<treehug88> isthisreallife: looks like your system doesn't know where to install mongodb from
<treehug88> maybe uninstall that package, upgrade, then reinstall it
<treehug88> I assume you have backups
<treehug88> edition: lemme see if I can answer that for you
<isthisreallife> i dont
<xangua> treehug88: if you are upgradin from precise, why does it says saucy¿
<treehug88> xangua: when did I say it said saucy?
<xangua> File "/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-hfyxft/saucy", line 10, in
<treehug88> (I didn't)
<treehug88> xangua: that's not me.
<treehug88> I mean, that pastie wasn't from me
<xangua> ooh sorry gor lines mix up
<edition> 0_o
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/9390944,  treehug88, how can i delete it?
<treehug88> isthisreallife: from the command line, try 1) dpkg --list | grep mongo
<treehug88> that will give you the package name(s)
<treehug88> then do
<treehug88> sudo apt-get --purge remove (packages)
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/9390955
<isthisreallife> treehug88 ^
<treehug88> isthisreallife: cool, do this now:
<treehug88> sudo apt-get --purge mongodb-10gen robomongo
<treehug88> again, I ASSUME YOU HAVE BACKUPS of your mongodb data
<isthisreallife> E: Invalid operation mongodb-10gen
<daftykins> sudo apt-get remove --purge ...
<isthisreallife> i dont have any mongodb data
<treehug88> daftykins: yes, thanks for that correction
<treehug88> isthisreallife: sudo apt-get remove --purge  mongodb-10gen robomongo
<daftykins> my pleasure
<isthisreallife> E: The package mongodb-10gen needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<isthisreallife> still same error
<treehug88> no, that's a different error isthisreallife
<isthisreallife> oh
<feesh> oh me
<feesh> my
<Guest30787> how do you change your name?
<treehug88> isthisreallife: I'm sorry, I misread your original paste. I don't know how to resolve that issue
<treehug88> perhaps try the #mongodb channel isthisreallife  ?
<isthisreallife> yes ill try there:) thanks
<treehug88> edition: can you restate what you're trying to change clearly in one sentence please?
<edition> realtime priority (i think)?
<edition> its for Jack
<edition> but i no longer need it.
<treehug88> google this "ubuntu disable realtime priority"
<Froodle> I'm trying to find and possibly update my video card driver.  I opened "additional drivers" which shows two unactivated drivers and one activated but unused driver.  Nothing else.  I'm doing this in order to troubleshoot YouTube screen tearing.  Using 12.04 (until 14.04.1 comes out).  Can anyone tell me where to find/fix/upgrade the drivers?
<daftykins> Froodle: browser? flash version? tried HTML5 instead?
<daftykins> you're also going to want to give us a small clue... what graphics hardware you're using.
<Froodle> daftykins, Firefox 30, Flash 11.2.202.378.  I don't know how to set to HTML5.  Radeon 5830.
<isthisreallife> daftykins, perhaps you can help me?
<Blue1> is there away to make the print screen button work in ubuntu 14.04?
<axiom> question, i have an desktop computer that I don't use and would like to turn it into a server for backing up my labtop. I'm mainly doing this for experimenting and learning. I would like to use linux for the os for I'm trying to part ways with Windows. What all area's do I need to research besides backups to be able to do this?
<treehug88> yes... depending on what you want to make it do, Blue1
<treehug88> axiom: backup software
<treehug88> or samba, to make your desktop do file sharing for your laptop to back up onto
<treehug88> (or, both)
<axiom> treehug88, I was looking into bacula for the backup software
<treehug88> axiom I've never used that myself
<Blue1> treehug88: I just want it to call up the print screen image like it used to do.
<treehug88> Blue1: google "print screen ubuntu"
<stonner> richard stalman said ubuntu has spyware, is it true?
<treehug88> I suspect he's talking about something that sends ubuntu information about what packages you use
<Blue1> treehug88: I have been looking at that for about 30 minutes which is why I asked.
<axiom> I'm going to be moving here soon in acouple of month's and looking to starting a rackmount setup eventually for vm's and what not. I just want to get my foot in the door with learning the server side of things.
<stonner> treehug88, so, it's true!?
<treehug88> stonner: don't know, google "ubuntu spyware stallman"
<pl1x> i can install ubuntu on a MBP, right? would you replace osx with ubuntu?
<stonner> treehug88, ok
<treehug88> pl1x: i would not, osx is far more polished -- but that's my opinion
<treehug88> but I think you _can_
<nng> isnt ubuntu usually pretty good about asking if you want to send them usage info?
<treehug88> nng: I was just guessing that was the issue, I don't know myself
<hualet_deepin> stonner: i think stallman regards all software that can access to the internet spywares ;)
<stonner> hualet_deepin, maybe :)
<jsherm> quick question for anyone: I'm trying to add a cron on Ubuntu 14.04 to run screen and execute a program inside that screen with the @reboot value, but it doesn't do anything upon reboot, even though the shell script I'm linking it to in cron works fine when I execute it
<hualet_deepin> pl1x: definately not
<Guest32849> ?
<pl1x> treehug88: well my main problem why i don't switch 100% to linux (had that on my windows machine too) that i need some dev tools that aren't available for it
<treehug88> jsherm: screen needs a terminal to be connected to, I think - I don't think it'll work under cron
<pl1x> e.g. unity3d
<treehug88> plus, you want to cron a reboot? Just do that -- though it sounds weird
<stonner> ubuntu should provide a installation way like osx, very easy
<treehug88> stonner: it does
<hualet_deepin> pl1x: i thought unity3d is available under linux
<stonner> treehug88, how?
<Blue1> treehug88: I am using xubuntu fwiw
<treehug88> download the ISO of the install CD, then boot the machine you want to install to from that CD
<stonner> treehug88, osx, mount, drag and drop
<jsherm> treehug88 what would be the alternative then? Long story short I want the shell script to run upon reboot so it can restart a server that needs to run in a terminal
<stonner> treehug88, more easy, impossible
<treehug88> stonner: that's software install, not OK install
<treehug88> s/OK/OS
<pl1x> hualet_deepin: not the actual editor as far as i know
<treehug88> jsherm: don't understand what you're saying
<stonner> treehug88, i still preffer osx installation
<treehug88> I think you're talking about init scripts though
<treehug88> if you want to start a server software at boot time
<pl1x> hualet_deepin: i tried it with playonlinux once but it's buggy
<jsherm> I see
<treehug88> stonner: 'prefer" is different than "easy"
<hualet_deepin> pl1x: well...
<treehug88> jsherm: I think you wat the UbuntuBootupHowto page
<treehug88> (want)
<stonner> treehug88, ubuntu software center si good, like apple store, but individual installation file i think apples way is better
<treehug88> stonner: no doubt
<treehug88> but you're comparing (cough) apples to ubuntus
<jsherm> ^^ lol
<treehug88> :)
<jsherm> can't compare apt-get to \library\applications
<treehug88> FORWARD SLASH
<treehug88> not backslash :)
<jsherm> whoops
<stonner> treehug88, lol
<pl1x> hualet_deepin: the thing is that i need unity for my full time job. someone at unity technologies should push along that they have to do a linux editor
<treehug88> plus it's just /Applications
<treehug88> in the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king!
<stonner> treehug88, and we can create a Applications directory on user /Users/username directory
<treehug88> stonner: it's already there
<stonner> treehug88, its on /Applications
<treehug88> no, both are already there
<stonner> treehug88, different of /Users/username/Applications
<treehug88> yes
<hualet_deepin> pl1x: maybe someday ;P
<stonner> treehug88, good, if you intend to make sandbox
<stonner> treehug88, perfect
<stonner> treehug88, :)
<treehug88> sigh... it's a LONG WAY from a sandbox
<backslash> :-)
<stonner> treehug88, root directory / is less safe to do a sandbox
<jsherm> treehug88 on a sidenote trying to run the bash script from inside /etc/rc.local also does not work. Is this the same issue that screen wouldn't work there?
<stonner> treehug88, confine a program
<treehug88> jsherm: no, different reason. Running a bash script there should work; you'll need to make sure it's executable via chmod
<jsherm> +ux right?
<treehug88> chmod +x filename.sh
<jsherm> thanks
<treehug88> I AM THE ONE EYED MAN :)
<treehug88> yw
<stonner> treehug88, so you are a pirate
<stonner> treehug88, lol
<treehug88> arrrrr
<LostNva> I have a quick script question if anyone can help please
<treehug88> LostNva: ask your question clearly so we can answer clearly
<jsherm> treehug88 Just made the shell script executable. added "bash /path/to/script.sh" in rc.local and.... nothing. Any advice?
<LostNva> not a script problem really, but how do you do keyboard commands in console, whats the command method
<treehug88> EQUESTIONNOTUNDERSTOOD
<treehug88> :]
<LostNva> <ctrl> + <alt> if I wanted to command that from console
<juliadazoo>  /server irc.rizon.net
<Argo_Berserk> good night, sorry I could give any assistance (in Spanish)
<Argo_Berserk> translated with google
<LostNva> i'm trying to make a scripts for compiz-fusion, to demo during a video
<treehug88> LostNva: I don't know how youd' script the console to act as if you'd typed CNTRL-ALT
<treehug88> what are you trying to accomplish via that key sequence, LostNva ?
<LostNva> while making a video of compiz, I want a script to demo things it does, so I only talk
<LostNva> its all keyboard commands
<daftykins> you do realise you can just do this by video editing instead?
<treehug88> google "cntrl-alt compiz", or what daftykins said
<daftykins> trying to do it the way you intend is just adding unnecessary complication
<LostNva> yeah, i just want to learn basics of scripts, I only made small ones so far
<daftykins> that's fine, but have sane tasks to do so with
<treehug88> LostNva: that sounds hard to script that way, perhaps there's an actual supportd command-line way to do what you want
<LostNva> yeah it doesnt sound easy for a beginner at scripts for sure
<treehug88> I'd ask in a compiz room LostNva
<LostNva> ok ty, I just get a thought, and usually work on it for months lol
<treehug88> LostNva: I admire that
<treehug88> though, I suggest work a day or two, THEN ask around
<LostNva> cool ok
<treehug88> doing exactly what you ask sounds nigh impossible
<daftykins> or just do it the sane way, write a list of things, do the things in the video, then create an audio track timed to the video.
<treehug88> perhaps there's some command-line tool that will accomplish the same effect
<treehug88> daftykins has good ideas too
<LostNva> yeah I made a list, its just awkward looking at a cheat sheat of commands i dont remember yet
<kmitchell> hey i'm on 14.04 and having dependency problems with panda3d. "libavcodec53 and libavcodec-extra-53... I seem to have 54...
<cornell> Hi, a little help with bash scripting, please.  I've set a variable to the result of whoami.  I want to test if the result ends with a certain string, and if so do one thing, otherwise another.  How can I do: if [ $username = "wildcardedString"]
<daftykins> i believe there's a BASH channel.
<cornell> I know, but I was here, and usually there's a bunch of helpful knowledgable folks., daftykins
<treehug88> I'm not a bash person, but I think a single = is assignment
<treehug88> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<treehug88> read this cornell : http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<syntroPi> cornell how about something like          [[ "blubb-blah" =~ ^.*blah$ ]] && echo yea || echo nay
<syntroPi> in bash
<treehug88> you want to use regex in bash?
<treehug88> hahahah
<treehug88> ok look at grep
<syntroPi> why?
<treehug88> the command. I don't think bash will do regexes (though I don't know)
<syntroPi> try it out
<treehug88> you try it out ! :)
<syntroPi> very helpfull
<treehug88> syntroPi: I learn something every day
<treehug88> syntroPi: apologies, I confused you with cornell
<roadtrip>  I am having printer problem. nothing is printing but i got this message.
<roadtrip> Idle - Rendering completed
<someNewbie> I have just deleted my windows partition and resized my ubuntu partition to take the extra space. I now have /dev/sda4 an extended partition containing /dev/sda5 swap and /dev/sda6 the ext4 root partition.  I understand that I need to reinstall the MBR after this so I have chrooted into the install via a live CD and run 'grub-install --recheck /dev/sda'. I reboot annnnnnd "no operation system found" anyone
<someNewbie> got any clues? The bios settings should be fine as everything worked before the resizing.
<roadtrip> What would that mean? "Idle - Rendering completed"
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: EFI or MBR for the booting method ? Makes a difference.
<someNewbie> Uhhh I never had to specify, Is there a default? Ill try and findout
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: Nope no default, just the way the disk partitoning was done ( MBR = legacy ) .. to see, try terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu <- see what results.
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: fdisk doesnt seem to tell me directly but isnt extended partitions specific to MBR
<rom> kontrul
<rom> sudo apt  get intall
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: That 'extended' is correct to be the legacy partitioning // 'fdisk' also to tell ya that the partitons are in place, and no errors. Then I have in mind an alternate command to try and re-install grub.
<rom> main void  () chat()
<gas-sho> in 14.04 i keep hearing this sound that makes itself heard at random
<gas-sho> like a piano
<rom> retur  ()
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: So I figured out that you probably meant gdisk instead fdisk because gdisk tells me that it is MBR only
<No_one_at_all> Hi, I have an issue with a "custom" hardware set-up. I've got an old NTFS-formatted IDE hard drive, and an old USB optical drive enclosure which has an IDE interface. It apparently does not have LBA support. When I connect it in either Windows or OS X, it works fine (the first 127 GB of it are readable and writeable). However, Ubuntu refuses to mount it. Any ideas?
<rom> {
<Jzz> Hi. I have a ssh session into my Ubuntu 14.04 machine from home. Anyway to change Unity to Gnome from command line?
<rom> usb virus  escantf
<Ten-Eight> is it possible to install libSDL2 on 10.04 LTS and it work?
<someNewbie> Bashing-Om: gdisk also says "found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory" which seems important
<rom> sudu  apt  get  cd  intall
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: IF you are satisfied that the partitioning is good try from the liveDVD : -> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt , sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt . Reboot into the install and run -> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda , sudo update-grub .// This installs grub to the MBR of drive sda.
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: Seen your last after my last posting // yeah, seems there is a problem. Pastebin the outputs of -> sudo parted -l, sudo fdisk -lu , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <- .
<No_one_at_all> Hi, I have an issue with a "custom" hardware set-up. I've got an old NTFS-formatted IDE hard drive, and an old USB optical drive enclosure which has an IDE interface. It apparently does not have LBA support. When I connect it in either Windows or OS X, it works fine (the first 127 GB of it are readable and writeable). However, Ubuntu refuses to mount it. Any ideas?
<stonner> anyone knows RENDESVOUS service?
<No_one_at_all> (sorry to repost my question so soon, but it looked like it got lost in the massive netsplit)
<edition> how can i find which program is using  /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio2?
<No_one_at_all> sudo lsof | grep freedesktop ?
<No_one_at_all> :D I dunno if that will work at all, but you could give it a try.
<No_one_at_all> wait, no, that will only tell you that it is open, won't it.
<No_one_at_all> oh, yeah, that should give you its process name.
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: Ok, give me a sec.
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/TNAN2Tgr Thanks.
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: Looking at your TNAN2Tgr.
<Cog> Hello... anyone available to help a new user?
<edition> suer
<edition> sure
<kbw> time4netsplit
<Cog> I just installed 14.04 LTS.  I set my password during install, using the method I normally use for passwords (unique salt and personal info I have memorized) and now when I tried to log in to my user account on first bootup, it's saying wrong password
<Cog> anything I can do short of a full 3 hour reinstall?
<Rustic> Cog: the password is netsplit
<Cog> Rustic... not sure what you mean.
<Rustic> Cog: it was a joke sorry
<Cog> I guessed, but was unsure.
<Cog> Brand new Windows dual-booter her.
<Cog> here
<someNewbie> there are definitely ways, so dont bother reinstalling.
<Cog> I partitioned my drive to /, /home, a small fat32 /windows and a swap partition... I'm just wondering if there's any way I can avoid redownloading all updates during a long install.
<Cog> I'm logged in as a guest right now.
<Cog> someNewbie, do you have advice, or edition?
<edition> i wiped by disk.
<edition> got rid of windows 7 :)
<Cog> I also couldn't install an IRC client, because I'm not root, and when I tried to reach #ubuntu normally, it said it couldn't reach mibbet on the web or something.
<Cog> So I had to find a web IRC client.
<someNewbie> theres something called 'chroot' which you can use from the live cd to 'become' the ubuntu installed on the HDD.
<Cog> okay, so boot from the disk, use chroot, and change the password?
<someNewbie> from there you can use the passwd command to change anyones password
<someNewbie> yup
<Cog> I see.  If I were to encrypt my home directory, presumably that wouldn't work... but I didn't.
<Cog> Nothing top secret on this machine.
<someNewbie> yeah it probably wouldnt work
<Cog> Okay.  Presumably if I have trouble, I can come back here from the live boot.  Thanks
<rom> { main  (void)  sprinf
<Olimpiata> l
<rom> usb torret
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: There is also this "Partition table holds up to 128 entries" which is I think - reading the GPT partition table. What does 'fdisk' have to say ?
<someNewbie> fdisk was included in the pastebin
<rom> {{{{{   main randon
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: I have looked 4 times, I do not see what I recognize as an 'gdisk' output. (??) .. Hey I can still be out in left field.
<UBuxuBU> Input/output error during read on/dev/sda                   says this while trying to boot and install???
<meatshank187> whats going on ?
<UBuxuBU>  Input/output error during read on/dev/sda
<No_one_at_all> srsly wtf is wrong with this rom dude
<No_one_at_all> is he trying to flood, but getting throttled by his client?
<meatshank187> dont know haha
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: o.0 Your right sorry about that, let me grab that for you.
<sydney> ubwhat kind of error is it? what does it say?ect...
<sydney> UBuxuBU: what kind of error is it? what does it say?ect..
<rom> {{{{{{ %d %f
<No_one_at_all> somebody set rom +q, for god's sake
<rom> sprinft %f > %d
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/UQ3A9Dbi
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: looki'n at your pastebin.com/UQ3A9Dbi
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: TBH if it were me, I would RE-partition the disk.. of no value to have that extended partition expanded to the entire hard drive, and the old GPT partitioning does bother me. However, that is not to say will not work as is. 'fdisk' seems happy and no errors are reported from fdisk. We can try and install grub to the MBR of sda and see what results.
<someNewbie> ok yeah I would like to try.
<someNewbie> Its using an SSD and im cautious of needlessly rewriting large amounts of data
<kbw> I hated the fear and the precations I made when I had an SSD
<kbw> Either way it only lasted a couple months
<kbw> I loved it though, and i want to go back with something not cheap
<Guest86444> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/cesar/Dados: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/cesar/Dados"' exited with non-zero exit status 12: Failed to read last sector (1953517567): Invalid argument
<Guest86444> HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<Guest86444>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<Guest86444>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,
<Guest86444>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<Guest86444>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<unopaste> Guest86444 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: OK, from the liveDVD: -> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt , sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt <- . Reboot into the install -> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda , sudo update-grub <-. Let's see what happens.
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: SSD device the advisements I have seen is get 'swap' off the SSD .. sure more prompting to RE-partition adding an additional hard drive to the system.
<someNewbie> Its a laptop so sadly I cant do that, I have however disabled Hibernate and my ram usage is allways about 400MB out of 4GM so not too much of an issue.
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: I ran the first two commands and it says Installation finished. No error reported.
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: rebooting now
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: ok I reboot and the bios says Operation System not found
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: UnGood ..OK .. The system came with Windows, there is a SSD drrive installed ->> are we talking UEFI here ? such that MBR booting is not an option ? ( some laps tops I have observed do not have that option) .
<someNewbie> There were no options in the bios related to booting
<someNewbie> Its the Dell XPS 13 if that helps.
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om it's its win8 = uefi
<someNewbie> It had win7 before
<someNewbie> If it was UEFI I wouldnt be able to boot from USB right?
<cfhowlett> !uefi|someNewbie not true.  it would just take a bit of tinkering
<ubottu> someNewbie not true.  it would just take a bit of tinkering: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: someNewbie :: Thanks heaps ! UEFI = GPT = EFI = no workie with MBR booting, so far as I know.
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om happy2help
<rubbertoe> Hello, I am running Xubuntu on an ancient laptop. I installed pipelight, and it works on firefox, however it does nothing in chrome. I need to use it in chrome for some plugins. Thanks in advance for any advice
<someNewbie> Ahhh ok thankyou very much :D I'll start working on that.
<function9> someNewbie: good luck with :)
<rom> sofwares ubuntu serve   intall
<_1_wedemboyz> hey
<White_Light> is rhythmbox still developed?
<White_Light> it chokes on my mid sized music collection
<White_Light> and gapless playback doesn't work properly
<White_Light> on 14.04
<cfhowlett> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 116 kB, installed size 937 kB
<White_Light> it can't even display the quality of lossless tracks
<White_Light> it just says ??? instead of the bitrate
<White_Light> also the default hotkeys just plain do not work
<LonelyDanbo> I tried to create a symbolic link to a folder, and there were spaces in the folder I was linking to so it didn't work right, and now I can't change/delete it. sudo rm [folder link name] doesn't work. "rm: cannot remove 'installed': Is a directory"
<LonelyDanbo> unlink: cannot unlink 'installed': Is a directory
<LonelyDanbo> ah. it must have made links within the folder and then I couldn't delete it because it wasn't empty.
<someNewbie> Bashing-om: Sooooo turns out my computer doesnt support EFI after all. the /sys/firmware/efi file does not exist and there are no settings in the bios for it.
<LonelyDanbo> uhg. I don't get it. It's empty and I still can't delete it.
<LonelyDanbo> why is it making a link inside a folder instead of making the folder the link? I don't want to go through two folders, just one.
<LonelyDanbo> whatever. managed to make it. I'll just leave that glitchy failure to sit there forever.
<^cheeky> hello, i just installed wine using apt-get command, then i followed this link which says sc2 will require these dependencies so i executed this command winetricks droid fontfix fontsmooth-rgb gdiplus gecko vcrun2008 vcrun2005 allfonts d3dx11_43 win7 ie6 , i do get a connection time out to certain ftp connection : /could some give me some insight pls
<^cheeky> this is the error i get http://pastie.org/9391496
<^cheeky> its on the 11 try now
<LonelyDanbo> you try #winehq ? They're not as active but more on the mark for your problem.
<^cheeky> LonelyDanbo: i will thank you
<LonelyDanbo> might also try winehq's website if you aren't already.
<LonelyDanbo> ^cheeky: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: I am at a loss as to what to do, as you have moved partitions I am verry reluctant to spare off the super block. What might be done - very involved - is to do a Full CHange Root into the install from that liveDVD and purg/reinstall grub. But I am about done in for this session. Will ask ya to wait till my morrow.
<someNewbie> ok, thanks for your time, one last question, the live usb is using version 13.10 and the install is using version 14.04 could this be an issue?
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: Yeah, it could be ! // 13.10 I believe runs version 1.99 of grub and 14.04 runs 2.0. There have been changes in grub in 14.04.
<someNewbie> ok
<rom> draiver   broadcom  no  intall
<Bashing-om> someNewbie: Would not take much to burn a copy of 14.04 and try the install routine once more and see if there is a difference.
<rom> red broadcom  wifi  intall   paquete  no   soportado  ubuntu
<edition> pardon, no hablo espanol
<friendlyfascism> rom, Can you clearly state the issue in english?
<rom> yo poco  ingles
<edition> can i practise my spanish?
<edition> rom?
<lxh112210> 这个是一个中文ubuntu IRC吗
<rom> com explicaciones  de  fuente  interpreto javascript
<edition> la javascript. si...
<edition> ah, fuente means source
<edition> la css?
<mandeep> Please Help, I am getting a problem. When I press the power button to start the laptop (hp 15 r015tu), I can't see anything for 20 seconds. Even Boot screen is not shown. Nothing appears for 20 seconds. After 20 seconds, the bootup starts. Then there is "Esc for pause startup" shown after 20 sec. Please help.
<RahulAN> 123
<friendlyfascism> mandeeptry shift
<mandeep> friendlyfascism: No button works, before that.
<mandeep> :(
<mandeep> I'd recently called Hp support center, and they advised me to talk to ubuntu.
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, The only pause would e if you saw grub and stopped it shift would show grub if you only have ubuntu installed, start tapping it as soon as you power on.
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, nothing shows up for 20 seconds, even grub doesn't show. After 20 sec. grub shows for 10 seconds.
<rom> (:
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, this a dual boot? If so with what exactly?
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, yes ubuntu 14.04 with windows 8.
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, So a uefi, When did this start?
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, after dual boot.
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, Do you mean after the ubuntu install?
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, yes.
 * edition doesn't like fascism
 * edition thinks its horrible
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, First boot after.
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, yes.
<friendlyfascism> !ot | edition
<ubottu> edition: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edition> sorry
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, Was windows completely shut down when you installed ubuntu?
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, yes I think.
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, Hard to say, not many here are up on uefi issues, I would use the ubuntu forums as well.
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, what should I do now? can you please suggest some way
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, It would be a guess if I did.
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, It may be helpful.
<friendlyfascism> mandeep, I gave you an option, and stated the channels knowledge in this area, that is your best help from me.
<edition> is there a command to reset jack completely, to a clean reinstall? :D
<edition> apt-get purge/remove doesn't seem to get the job done.
<tej911> you mean audio jack? does your audio stopped working in a dualbott system?
<tej911> dualboot*
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, thank you.
<friendlyfascism> edition, before you make stupid comments on the channel try looking for some context of a nick. http://www.worldcat.org/title/friendly-fascism-the-new-face-of-power-in-america/oclc/6194562?page=citation
<edition> ah. i agree with your point. sorry for the stupid comments :)
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, it means I have to contact ubuntu forums?
<tej911> Not every person is a pro like you bro @friendly -_-
<friendlyfascism> tej911, and your even dumber lol.
<mandeep> friendlyfascism, should I contact Ubuntu forums now?
<edition> cant figure out why freedesktop is locking the audio, and not letting Jack use it
<mandeep> ping : friendlyfascism
<tej911> edition i a;ready asked you a question whether you are in dual boot?
<edition> no.
<edition> heck no.
<edition> I left windows many weeks ago.
<tej911> ok you are using only ubuntu?
<edition> xubuntu, why?
<edition> you use jack?
<edition> the audio toolkit
<saiteja_> I had similiar problem during using dualboot. rectified with a tweak now. Do you want try that?
<saiteja_> yea i use audio jack for my headset. I dont know about toolkit
<Abhijit> how can i disable dhcp and only enable static network in preseed for ubuntu?
<saiteja_> This issue may be a problem in pulseaudio. I managed to get it to work as expected by replacing the line
<saiteja_> load-module module-device-restore
<saiteja_> in /etc/pulse/default.pa with#load-module module-device-restore
<tej911> If the solution of saiteja didnt worked,  try this
<edition> never heard it before! ill give it a go :)
<edition> should I logout?
<tej911> in /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: # mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1
<edition> ah, try pasteall
<Aki-Thinkpad> what are the ubottu's using as a backend? Supybot?
<Abhijit> can i automate ubuntu installs from centos server?
<Abhijit> or does it needs ubuntu server only?
<Abhijit> Aki-Thinkpad, #ubuntu-bot
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<edition> jeesh, please NOBODY pm please. Its really annoying.
<john38> Can somebody help me with some hardware help??
<cfhowlett> !ask|john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tej911> @edition seriously bro? I thought i m helping you. Good luck with attitude
<edition> sorry.
<edition> i just don't like PM.
<edition> i don't mind online paste :)
<cfhowlett> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<john38> i'm thinking of getting a EVGA geforce gtx 780 card, intel core-i7 and 32gb ram how much power would i need for PSU????
<edition> thankyou
<cfhowlett> john38 ??? custom build?
<john38> cfhowlett, yes
<john38> cfhowlett, intel core-i7 6 core
<cfhowlett> john38 there's undoubtedly a channel/forum for such calculations.  sadly, this ain't it.  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<john38> ok
<tej911> min 650W, just for space for overclock  i would recommend 1000W @john38
<john38> tej911, thanks
<elinux1_> Hi ubuntu..
<elinux1_> Gd Mrg to all..
<tej911> Can we also ask questions regarding Ubuntu based builds like Pinguy, Zorin, LinuxMint etc?
<elinux1_> I have one doubt on the ubuntu..
<elinux1_> how to print tamil fonts in linux
<fwaokda> i found a command I'm wanting to run to check cpu temp, but not sure what i need to install. the command is, "vcgencmd measure_temp"... anyone know of the package i'd need for this?
<Aki-Thinkpad> vcgencmd?
<fwaokda> yea i've used it on my raspberrypi, but now I'm on ubuntu guest through vbox. perhaps it's not a package but something on the pi? idk
<meganerd> on my Haswewll nook I needed lm-sensors to run the sensors program to get at the CPU temps
<meganerd> that should be Haswell NUC
<geirha> fwaokda: ''dpkg -S "$(type -P vcgencmd)"''  ->  ''libraspberrypi-bin: /usr/bin/vcgencmd''
<Loshki> geirha: wow!
<fwaokda> idk what that even means x-/
<Ali_M_Ahmed> quick question guys... how i can see my ip address from gnome terminal
<Ali_M_Ahmed> quick question guys... how i can see my ip address from gnome terminal ?
<meganerd> ip addr
<Loshki> Ali_M_Ahmed: try /sbin/ifconfig
<Ali_M_Ahmed> meganerd, Thanks so much it did work :D
<meganerd> ifconfig is just a wrapper around ip addr
<meganerd> if you are starting out you may as well do it right :)
<Loshki> meganerd: cool...
<meganerd> ifconfig is very old school and was initially deprecated more than a decade ago in Linux.
<Ali_M_Ahmed> Thanks dear @Loshki, the first command did work perfectly :D
<meganerd> ifconfig will also work, but you really want to get familiar with the ip command
<meganerd> lartc.org
<Loshki> meganerd: bingo. I'm old-school...
<meganerd> so am I
<geirha> fwaokda: It means it is raspberrypi specific, so it's probably not available for ubuntu
<Abhijit> elinux1_, install ttf-indic-fonts package and then restart libreoffice
<Abhijit> elinux1_, for country specific help tyr #ubuntu-in or ##linux-india next time
<Abhijit> try
<Loshki> meganerd: that howto at lartc.org will take me while to get through...
<Abhijit> tej911, no
<meganerd> Loshki: I have not done everything in that guide and I first came across it almost a decade ago
<luminous> hello! is there a way to list the PPA repos a host has added with add-apt-repository?
<meganerd> Loshki: it is a great place to start if you are doing something related to networking
<Loshki> meganerd: looks like fun, but far more than I need. And I have other fish to fry...
<meganerd> Loshki: absolutely, just keep it bookmarked for when you do need it :)
<Loshki> meganerd: perfect, thanks!
<meganerd> Loshki: the trafffic control section is very handy, even on a home network
<luminous> meganerd: could you repaste that, out of curiosity :)
<meganerd> http://lartc.org
<luminous> thanks@
<electroglue> can someone tell me where I can find parport.o?
<electroglue> Do I have to rebuild the whole kernel for it?
<Loshki> luminous: Also, a reminder that this channel is archived if you miss something: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<luminous> Loshki: that ought to be noted in topic
<luminous> but maybe I did not look close enough at irc info
<luminous> either way, thanks for pointing out
<luminous> anyone familiar enough with add-apt-repository to know if you can list the ppa?
<luminous> manpage hasn't been helpful there
<meganerd> I wrote a script to do that
<luminous> maybe I should be looking in /etc/apt somewhere?
<Loshki> luminous: I must've read it in one of the docs. I don't think it's a secret. But I agree, it should be in the topic
<luminous> ikonia: maybe link to irc logs could be added to /topic ?
<martin1969> hello. i need some help. whenever i boot my computer, i'm getting An error occurred while mounting /media/Datas. Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.
<meganerd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797022/
<luminous> meganerd: thanks!
<martin1969> if i press S, it would boot up normally.
<meganerd> luminous: NP
<meganerd> erm np
<Loshki> luminous: if you're talking about repos you've added, they're all under /etc/apt. It's a mixture of file & directories so look carefully...
<Abhijit> ubuntu is not following the networking settings in preseed file. help
<h8> Abhijit: disconnect your interfaces and reconnect them
<Abhijit> h8, please check the details of issue here http://askubuntu.com/questions/497609/ubuntu-do-not-follow-preseed-file-for-network-settings
<h8> I have no knowledge of Cobbler
<meganerd> good night all
<Loshki> In fact, why is /etc/apt such a (messy) mixture of files & directories?
<Loshki> night meganerd
<Abhijit> h8, sorry for my english. but the issue is with ubuntu + preseed. not with cobbler. kindly read properly.
<Abhijit> i mentioned cobbler just to explain the scenario. i never said its cobbler issue.
<h8> Abhijit: and even then, never heard of preseed, so, I can not help you. I'm sorry.
<Abhijit> yeah. this is okey.
<elinux1_> Hi any one please help me.how to write type tamil in ubuntu..
<Abhijit> elinux1_, can you read me?
<bipul> Ok I have a question. I have changed the password of a normal user in my ubuntu 13.04 But I am unable to get a GUI mode login access. Need a help
<ikonia> luminous: pardon ?
<Abhijit> bipul, restart os?
<bipul> Abhijit, Good morning. Yes i did  that, Between  i have changed it from a grub mode.
<Abhijit> bipul, changed what from grub mode?
<bipul> Sorry it's a recovery mode.
<Abhijit> bipul, so what does login manager says?
<bipul> Password was changed successfully. But i am not able to get access a GUI Mode.
<Abhijit> bipul, you type username is gui login manage. then you type password in gui login manager. then you press enter. what does happne now? what does login manager says now? what error message you get now?
<bipul> When ever i am login , my screen is blinking and it again through me out at the login screen.
<Abhijit> that was quick.
<Abhijit> elinux1_, are you a bot?
<elichai2> 09:29 < elichai2> hey
<elichai2> 09:29 < elichai2> i'm trying to get my volume up, and i still hear it very very low
<elichai2> 09:29 < elichai2> Simple mixer control 'Master',0 Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right Limits: Playback 0 - 31  Mono: Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [on] Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
<elichai2> 09:29 < elichai2> any idea?
<catNode> I'm having an issue with my Thinkpad X220 running Ubuntu 14.04LTS. Something is constantly triggering the same command that would prompt a reboot or shutdown if you pressed the power button. It isn't due to a keyboard fault as I just replaced the keyboard with a new one. I remember there being something I could run i terminal that detects when that command is triggered, whether I have pressed the power button or not... would anybody know what that
<catNode>  terminal application is?
<ikonia> catNode: you're getting a popup on screen asking if you want to shutdown/reboot
<ikonia> catNode: is that what's happening /
<catNode> yes, randomly. i try to quickly escape out of it, but after a while it will beat me and just shut down the computer itself. it's the same behaviour as if i were to press and hold down the power button on the laptop
<catNode> i just remembered it was acpi_listen - i'm going to fire that up and see what's happening
<ikonia> catNode: if you press and hold the powerbutton on a laptop it will just shutdown, no popup or anything
<Abhijit> do we have channel for preseed?
<catNode> ikonia - oh. maybe i'm wrong. i definitely do get random shutdown/reboot prompts though, every few minutes, usually the second or third one will turn off the computer suddenly even after I've escaped out of it.
<catNode> I'm running acpi_listen now so I'm just waiting for it to trigger again
<ikonia> catNode: that sounds most odd, you're sure there are no updates pending ?
<catNode> ikonia - all up to date.
<Abhijit> catNode, may be the powerbottom is mulfunctioning such that its automatically getting pressed? due to bad spring / bad button lock?
<Abhijit> button
<ikonia> Abhijit: then it wouldn't be random
<ikonia> it would be consistant
<catNode> Abhijit - that was my initial thought, but I've replaced the keyboard with a new one, which has the power button on it
<Abhijit> it can be. happen with my old keyboard. ikonia
<catNode> so it's not that
<ikonia> Abhijit: oh, so your power button did this too ?
<Abhijit> catNode, i thought the powerbutton is on computer and not on keyboard.
<Abhijit> ikonia, never.
<ikonia> Abhijit: right, so again, "it wouldn't happan that way"
<catNode> Abhijit - on the X220, it's apart of the keyboard. which i have replaced.
<Abhijit> :-)
<TJ-> catNode: "I've just replaced the keyboard" - if that coincides with this issue beginning, I'd suspect the fitting, placement, or integrity of the new part... check for trapped or partially damaged ribbon cables (especially where they fold)
<catNode> TJ- - it has been happening pre and post keyboard replacement
<TJ-> catNode: Did you also replace the ribbon cable(s) ?
<swws> hi dear
<catNode> i *think* the ribbon cable is attached to the keyboard
<TJ-> catNode: I've seen many, many, laptop/notebooks that had strange key issues because of breaks/shorts at the creases/folds of the ribbon cables, or where the cable isn't connected correctly at each end by the ribbon insert-and-clamp socket
<TJ-> catNode: I'd be inspecting the folds with a magnifier now
<velkin> ?
<eruditas> Does anyone know how to solve an issue with laptop going to sleep when watching flash on chromium? Caffeine is not an option and lightson script doesn't work.
<TJ-> catNode: According to several posts on the Lenovo forums this is a common issue for the X220 (search "random shutdown / power up" )
<TJ-> catNode: Have you recently upgraded the BIOS ?
<catNode> "button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001"
<catNode> I'm pretty sure this is what's triggering the prompt
<catNode> that pops up in acpi_listen when I get the prompt
<TJ-> catNode: Correct, that's the ACPI message saying the key is pressed
<catNode> TJ- i haven't updated the bios since I got this laptop
<gshmu> waiting Ubuntu phone...
<TJ-> catNode: The issue, from what I'm reading, sounds like a corrupted NVRAM for the BIOS, which can also be triggered by a BIOS update if the BIOS settings are reset to factory defaults. If possible, it is worth powering off completely (including removing the battery and holding the power button pressed for ~20 seconds to ensure all components are fully discharged), and then powering up into the BIOS setup and doing "Load factory defaults" or however it is described,
<TJ->  reboot, and then re-apply customised settings if you have any
<catNode> this won't break my Ubuntu install at all?
<Abhijit> catNode, you can remove the harddisk while you setup bios?
<TJ-> catNode: It won't touch the operating system. It may change the system hardware configuration depending on if you've applied custom settings. You can always go through all the BIOS setup options and record the settings before doing the Factory Reset.
<TJ-> catNode: There is a known issue with static discharge and Thinkpads, one symptom of which can be corrupted NVRAM - and some settings saved in NVRAM cannot be changed via the BIOS Setup, so a Factory Reset is the only way to clear all settings back to known-good values
<catNode> ok, trying to fireup the BIOS menu now. I pressed F1 on boot up, it gives me the Intel(R) Boot Agent GE
<catNode> oh no. wait. got it now
<catNode> "Load Setup Defaults"
<TJ-> catNode: That'd be the one
<catNode> alright. saving and exiting
<catNode> Hmm. that's interesting.
<TJ-> catNode: Unfortunately the web is littered with the same reports about the X220 in particular, with very few concrete solutions (aside from having the mainboard replaced)
<catNode> now it won't boot into Ubuntu
<TJ-> catNode: Check the (reset) boot order in the BIOS - if you've got, say, a USB thumb drive plugged in, the system may be trying to boot from USB instead of hard disk first
<catNode> mm yeah I went to the boot menu to select the hard drive, but it just kept trying it, then failing, then asking me again
<catNode> brb
<TJ-> catNode: OK, check the hard disk controller (maybe titled SATA mode) setting. It may have options such as "IDE" "AHCI" ... you probably need that flipping, SATA usually use "AHCI" mode, although that shouldn't stop the boot loader being found
<catNode> TJ- i can see SATA Controller Mode Option
<catNode> which is currently at AHCI, and can be switched to compatibility
<TJ-> catNode: OK, which would flip it to "IDE" mode ... worth a try, although I doubt that will affect the boot-loader. Am I correct in interpreting what you said, that you aren't even seeing the GRUB messages or boot menu, but the BIOS keeps looking for the boot device?
<catNode> one moment
<catNode> Here's what happens during boot-up.
<catNode> Turn On. Diagnostics Menu. Intializing Boot Agent. Initializing and establishing link. Media test failure, check cable.
<catNode> Then it takes me to a boot menu and asks me to choose between ATA HDD0: ST320LT007-9ZV142 or PC LAN: IBA GE Slot etc.
<TJ-> catNode: OK "Intel Boot Agent" is the network boot device agent
<catNode> I choose the HDD, assuming that's the correct one, nothing happens, then it asks me again.
<TJ-> catNode: OK, right... is the X220 a UEFI system?
<Guest22311> hi
<catNode> i believe so. I saw UEFI in the bios menu
<TJ-> catNode: If so, I'm guessing that the 'BIOS' - actually UEFI - setup has an option to enable "CSM" or Compatibility Support module", or "Legacy BIOS"
<catNode> UEFI/Legacy Boot
<TJ-> catNode: I'm guessing that Ubuntu was installed in Lagacy BIOS mode which won't be found by a pure EFI boot sequence. Enable the CSM support in the UEFI firmware and it should boot.
<catNode> I can choose, both (which it's currently set to), UEFI only or Legacy Only
<TJ-> catNode: Try it with "Legacy Only" if only to prove/disprove this theory
<catNode> i think it's booting in legacy anyway, because UEGI/Legacy Boot is set to both, and Legacy has first priority
<catNode> alright. giving it a go
<TJ-> catNode: usually EFI boot sequence looks for an EFI ESP first, and only if that is absent does it try a legacy MBR boot
<catNode> so this Boot Agent shouldn't even be happening?
<catNode> (still not working)
<TJ-> catNode: "Boot Agent" is fine ... that message is just letting you know it is initialising itself
<catNode> Network Boot is irrelevant I assume
<TJ-> catNode: OK, the next thing I'd do is to switch back to UEFI/Legacy "Both", then at boot-time I'd want to open the UEFI Shell (which most UEFI should provide) which provides a command-line environment where you can explore the system, including listing directories in the EFI System Partition on the hard-disk, if it has one
<catNode> do you know how I'd reach that?
<TJ-> catNode: Correct - that option is for doing PXE boots from a BOOTP/PXE server
<TJ-> catNode: Usually it is an option on the boot-menu where the boot devices are listed, but sometimes you can only enter it from the UEFI Setup's 'boot options' menus
<TJ-> catNode: Check in the UEFI Setup, that "Secure Boot" isn't enabled - that could be the culprit... should have thought about that earlier
<catNode> TJ- - i've put it into UEFI only... booted up, on the screen where it asks to choose what to boot from, only gives me ATA HDD0 as option, which of course doesn't work, and that's about it
<catNode> i don't see any options re: secure boot
<TJ-> catNode: does that X220 have a sub-model number, I'm trying to find a manual for the UEFI so I can see what it has
<catNode> TJ- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHVFOfweYVs - this is hte only thing I can find that vaguely shows everything in the BIOS
<catNode> there's no sub model as far as I'm aware. it's x220
<TJ-> catNode: Thanks
<TJ-> catNode: This may be it: page 181 (PDF 199) of http://www.lenovo.com/shop/americas/content/user_guides/x220_x220i_x220tablet_x220itablet_ug_en.pdf
<catNode> yep that looks it to me
<TJ-> catNode: It doesn't seem to show any sign of a UEFI shell, which complicates things. Is that PC dual-boot with Windows?
<bipul> I am getting this error messages when ever i am trying to update . kindly please help.
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797217/
<catNode> TJ- it had Windows 7 when I got it. I replaced it with ubuntu, so it's only a single boot
<catNode> standard ubuntu install. nothing fancy
<TJ-> catNode: OK ... I'm trying to deduce how the thing will be configured in a way that would prevent it booting like this!
<catNode> TJ- i appreciate your help
<catNode> considering we started with a totally different isuue, lol
<TJ-> catNode: This seems to be caused by the factory default reset, which suggests it was previously configured with some non-standard option that allowed booting when default options don't - and that's the weird part
<catNode> TJ- yeah, its very odd
<TJ-> catNode: yeah... it hasn't spontaneously powered down yet, then?
<catNode> nope
<TJ-> catNode: Because I saw many comments saying the power-down can happen at any time, even in the firmware setup
<catNode> its a ubuntu problem for sure. it didnt do it when it orig had windows
<catNode> never had it happen during bios menu either
<catNode> there's another menu available to me here
<catNode> Intel Management Engine BIOS Extension
<TJ-> catNode: The power-down problem will develop if the NVRAM settings get corrupted by a bit-flip of some sensitive setting, from what I've read. Apparently it *can* be related to certain battery (types) and their current charge-holding state (they get tired and send erroneous I-am-about-to-run-out-of-power messages which the system then uses as a trigger to power down immediately)
<catNode> TJ-, basically, I should throw this laptop out the window
<TJ-> catNode: nah, it's teaching you things you never knew you needed to know :)
<catNode> i can't get into this Management Engine BIOS Extention menu cause it requires a password that I don't know
<TJ-> catNode: Do you have a bootable live ISO on USB or CD/DVD to hand? A live-boot from external media would at least let us explore the hard disk, figure out how the boot loader is configured
<catNode> one moment
<catNode> ok I got the install USB
<catNode> Try ubuntu without installing?
<TJ-> catNode: Yes, that will help immensely
<catNode> alright i'm in
<TJ-> catNode: If you can also connect it you your local network, we can easily send diagnostic reports to the pastebin
<catNode> alright, got that too
<TJ-> catNode: OK, which Ubuntu release is it, Trusty?
<catNode> 14.04 LTD
<catNode> LTS
<TJ-> catNode: Start a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T I think)
<catNode> yep
<TJ-> catNode: Then do "sudo lsblk | pastebinit" to begin with
<TJ-> catNode: That is LSBLK (LiStBLocK devices)
<catNode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797269
<TJ-> catNode: OK that looks like sda has an EFI ESP partition. Let's check with "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<catNode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797272
<TJ-> catNode: Also, lets find out if the live ISO booted in EFI or Legacy mode: "find /sys/class/firmware | pastebinit"
<catNode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797278
<TJ-> catNode: OK, so Ubuntu is installed in UEFI mode. So, when the firware loaded its defaults it wiped out all the saved boot menu entries, so looks like we need to replace them
<TJ-> catNode: That's a shame, the ISO booted in legacy mode so we can't add the EFI boot menu entry easily
<catNode> we can't load the live boot in UEFI?
<TJ-> catNode: This is a pain, but can you try rebooting the USB, and at the boot menu checking carefully for an alternate boot entry for the USB device that would be the EFI option? If there isn't one, try going into UEFO setup and switching the UEFI boot options to "UEFI only" ... if you can still boot the USB after that do so and hopefully it'll start in UEFI mode. With that, we can fix the missing boot menu entry.
<catNode> one moment
<TJ-> catNode: Usually, UEFI boot menus will list a device twice (once for UEFI boot and once for Legacy boot) depending on if the device has an EFI System Partition on it.
<catNode> there was definitely only one option to boot the USB, so I'll go into the BIOS and set boot to UEFI only
<TJ-> catNode: OK. Last time I checked the ISO images are built to boot from UEFI or Legacy, so it is up to the motherboard firmware as to which it uses by default
<catNode> ok I'm in the live boot again after setting the BIOS boot to UEFI only, can we check to see if it has booted into UEFI?
<TJ-> catNode: "find /sys/class/firmware" - you should see some "efi" entries if it is
<catNode> it has returned two entries - /sys/class/firmware and /sys/class/firmware/timeout
<TJ-> catNode: Grrrr, it doesn't want to play nice does it?!
<TJ-> catNode: I think the USb device is being treated as a hard disk rather than as a ATAPI (DVD) device so it is using legacy boot mode
<TJ-> catNode: OK, let's do the sneaky thing instead :)
<TJ-> catNode: (sorry for all this hassle!)
<catNode> no worries
<TJ-> catNode: What I had *hoped* we could do is have the system start in EFI mode, and use Ubuntu's own tools to add its entry to the firmware boot menu
<TJ-> catNode: To do that, it needs to write EFI variables, but the EFI interface is not available in legacy mode
<TJ-> catNode: So, the sneaky method is for us to try directly installing the Intel Tianocore EFI shell executable into the EFI System Partition and *hopefully* get the firmware boot manager to load it from the disk
<catNode> sounds tricky
<Nuk3> hey
<TJ-> catNode: For it to work the firmware boot manager needs to scan the ESP (EFI System Partition) for a particular EFI boot-loader. On removable devices it is always at "/efi/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI" ... if this trick works, we can have that file be the UEFI shell, which then gives command-line control in order to boot the system to Ubuntu correctly, from where you can simply redo the boot menu entry
<TJ-> catNode: So, this will depend on the firmware scanning for "/efi/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI" on the hard disk
<catNode> alright. what should i run in terminal
<kasiisomi> hi all
<TJ-> catNode: first, let's mount the ESP to somewhere useful. Go into interactive root user shell with "sudo -i"
<catNode> ypu
<catNode> yup
<kasiisomi> hello
<TJ-> catNode: create a directory where we can mount the ESP: "mkdir -p /mnt/efi"
<catNode> yup
<TJ-> catNode: "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/efi"
<catNode> yup
<TJ-> catNode: "find /mnt/efi | pastebinit" should report several directories and files
<kasiisomi> looking for recovery tool  cuz testdisk fails  to recover the drive
<TJ-> kasiisomi: what kind of recovery tool?
<kasiisomi> TJ-,  from the command line  TESTDISK
<catNode> TJ- - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797348
<kasiisomi> TJ-,  first i root then apt-get install testdisk
<TJ-> catNode: Great, that is what the original "grub-install" put in place, so the only missing piece is the firmware's boot-menu entry to point to that
<kasiisomi> looking for recovery tool  cuz testdisk fails  to recover the drive
<kasiisomi> looking for recovery tool  cuz testdisk fails  to recover the drive
<TJ-> catNode: OK, let's create the standard path for 'simple' UEFI boot: "mkdir -p /mnt/efi/BOOT"
<catNode> yup
<kasiisomi> TJ-,   do i  have to  still wait for that  recovery AID  from you
<TJ-> catNode: and then download the Intel Tianocore shell v2 and install it "wget https://svn.code.sf.net/p/edk2/code/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi  -O /mnt/efi/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI"
<TJ-> catNode: Sorry for the pauses, I'm testing commands here
<catNode> TJ- done
<TJ-> catNode: Now unmount that file-system "umount /mnt/efi"
<TJ-> catNode: And now you can do a reboot. Remove the USB device, keep the firmware set to "UEFI only" and try the HDD0 boot device again
<catNode> No command 'unmount' found
<catNode> oh sorry
<catNode> umount
<catNode> alright, that's done
<catNode> rebooting
<robynata> :-D
<catNode> HDD0 won't boot
<catNode> you select it, but it instantly comes back to the boot selection menu
<TJ-> catNode: Grrr, that firmware is *really* annoying... the specification requires implementations to provide a basic shell at least but so many break that to stop users 'interfering'
<TJ-> catNode: The entire point of the shell, is when this kind of issue occurs, you have a way to recover
<kasiisomi> looking for recovery tool  cuz testdisk fails  to recover the drive
<catNode> TJ- bummer. i appreciate your help, a lot. I'll have to be back shortly, dinner is served. back soon
<TJ-> kasiisomi: You've still not told us what kind of recovery tool you're looking for, and what's wrong with testdisk
<TJ-> catNode: OK... it's early here, I have to nip out and sort a combine harvester out... will be back soonish :)
<nick07> anyone any idea how to download firefox for windows from the official website using a linux machine?
<nathanbbb> how would I make unattended-upgrades run at different times on different servers ?
<nick07> I always get redirected to a deb version
<Abhijit> nathanbbb, cron
<nathanbbb> Abhijit how do u run unattended-upgrades manually ?
<TJ-> nick07: see https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/
<nick07> great! thanks, how did you get there?
<Abhijit> nathanbbb, apt-get upgrade -y
<Abhijit> nathanbbb, add that do cron.
<TJ-> nick07: "https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/new/" and then the "Download a fresh copy" link
<nick07> great thx
<nathanbbb> I just want to do security updates
<Abhijit> nathanbbb, man apt-get
<nathanbbb> should i worry about APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval
<beta> I installed Ubuntu 14.0.4 yesterday and it is very laggy and sluggish. When a window is opened and closed it can take 1-2 seconds. This is not acceptable. During install I used nomodeset. What can the issue be and how can I fix it?
<beta> what is fglrx?
<laserluca> Hallo :)
<beta> How do I find out if I have ATI radeon or ATI FireGL video adapters?
<bekks> beta: you can take a look at "sudo lspci -k"
<beta> bekks: ty. So I have some radeon stuff. Should I install the drivers for fglrx then? This will speed up my ubuntu?
<beta> where can i check the size of my harddrive?
<isthisreallife> please help me delete mongodb http://pastie.org/9392443
<TheM4ch1n3> beta: hdparm -i /dev/sda or -I
<beta> http://askubuntu.com/questions/290913/ubuntu-running-slow-on-my-good-machine
<beta> I don't have an /etc/X11 folder, is that because I missed to do something?
<priuon> hello. How can I set default file permission flags? UMASK did not have the desired effect and corrupts the xfce-login in certain cases (I think it's 2XX).
<pcoder> Hi, I am on 12.04.4 LTS, and I am having issues with resolvconf, whenever I change a network, the resolvconf still keeps the old dns settings. Isn't it supposed to remove the old settings and overwrite it with the newer settings?
<Abhijit> pcoder, it will when you do service networking restart
<case_> Hello, everytime  I start tor browser in ubuntu 14.04 i need to open a terminal and type " sh 'path_to_start-tor-browser' . I am using gnome, in kde i just needed to double click the icon. How can I do the same on gnome ?
<taraduffy> test
<Lost_x> good day guys
<Roukh> yup
<Roukh> nobody seems to have ubunty problems
<Lost_x> i need help with my ubuntu installation in my lappy with previous os w7
<etronik> nickserv identify Shampoo12
<k1l_> etronik: change passwords
<etronik> oops
<etronik> damm it
<Roukh> everybody fails sometimes
<etronik> can't find my "other" window... for nickserv msgs
<etronik> err new to x-chat
<priuon> brb.
<k1l_> etronik: just make it a "/msg nickserv identify password"
<k1l_> etronik: but best is to set the nickserv password as the server password in the server-list. so x-chat does that for you
<ubnoobtu> Hey all. I am using Ubuntu 12.04, and I am having problems with slow internet. My wireless card is saying I have 36 mbs to my router, so I dont think its an issue with my adapter (WUSB54G v2) so it has to be something else.
<etronik> yeah, now where the heck is that server list window....
<k1l_> etronik: ctrl +s
<ubnoobtu> Also, I am only receiving 2 DL 2 UP, so its really freaking irrating not getting the fastst I should have
<etronik> k1l_, nah thats save log as
<k1l_> etronik: then take a own look into the menue
<ubnoobtu> any suggestions?
<ubnoobtu> I've gogled a whole bunch and I've tried various things, but to no avail
<k1l_> etronik: are you on xchat or xchat-gnome?
<etronik> ok, thats done
<etronik> now my question...
<etronik> I have downloaded fortinets VPN client... what's the correct  place to install downloaded software ?
<hiuf_> I got a server running 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin).  I need to install a newer package of puppet. what would be best practice doing this on ubuntu? Can I "backport" it with ease from a newer release?
<xflame> da tevine
<tevin> hi
<k1l_> hiuf_: use a PPA
<ubnoobtu> Wolfium: Thats just the wireless signal, from my wireless adapter, to my router, not my speed
<ubnoobtu> Wolfium: But on my other computers, using wireless, I am getting the full speed. At this moment, I am receiving 2 mbs on this conputer and this is the only one powered on on the network
<etronik> what the heck was that ?
<Ben64> etronik: irc servers re-linking after a netsplit. nothing to worry about
<Akiva-Thinkpad> etronik, someone tripped over the server cord at freenode and accidently unplugged it
<Ben64> ubnoobtu: right, which is why you need to eliminate some variables
<etronik> stuck at the workspace switching windows... mouse was being ignored by apps, but not keyboard and only alt+F10 got me back to workspace 1 at full screen
<ubnoobtu> Ben64:  Like either my NIC is working, or if my dapater is screwed.
<ubnoobtu> Ben64: Given my options, I am stuck with. I am pretty sure, my adapter isnt working correctly, or something is happening with after the data goes through the wireless
<Wolfium> too many people over at freenode :P
<ubnoobtu> and this happened maybe only a week ago
<Ben64> ubnoobtu: seriously, just try a wired connection
<ubnoobtu> Ben64: I am in a living situation where I cant.
<Ben64> if that works, try wireless in like a 5' range
<Ben64> how can you not? do you not have an ethernet cable?
<ubnoobtu> I like ain a 8 x 8 room
<Laurenceb_> hi
<ubnoobtu> and on the otherside of this level, is the router,
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help me setup a bluetooth-serial module?
<Laurenceb_> i need it to be connected as /dev/rfcomm10
<Laurenceb_> atm it only works intermittently
<Laurenceb_> i dont know what the problem is
<Laurenceb_> most of the time i cant connect to the device
<Ben64> ubnoobtu: ok? i don't see the problem
<ubnoobtu> Ben64: The problem is physical limitations!
<ubnoobtu> This is too frustrating
<Ben64> do you have an ethernet port? do you have an ethernet cord? if the answer to both is yes, then just try it!
<ubnoobtu> I have an ethernet port, I do not have a enthernet cord, that can go 20 meters
<Ben64> then... move the computer closer to test this
<ubnoobtu> i cant, its in someones private room./
<ubnoobtu> even if I could connect to the router physically, It doesnt help me, when I need to use my wireless.
<Ben64> this is part of troubleshooting
<cristian_c> lol
<ubnoobtu> it justn seems unnessacary,
<habibiz> Can I use CubieBoard widthout hdmi cable? (with lan network connection)
<system5> ghuj
<system5> ghj
<MACscr> habibiz: of course
<habibiz> @MACscr Can you tell me, how can I do that? Or how can I find a tutorial?
<cyandrod> hi
<helionsb3n> hi i am trying to set grub password,but the hashed password is not working only plain text is working
<MACscr> habibiz: pxe boot it
<persistentusb> hi guys.  I'm trying to set up a persistent live ubuntu environment, but I can't get it to work.  When I boot, I'm told I have a persistence file, and I enable persistence in the kernel options, but when I reboot my computer, nothing persists.  any thoughts?
<MACscr> which im assuming you can do. im not 100% sure though
<persistentusb> fyi, I'm using a loopback file
<persistentusb> some sites I've found online have advised adding a persistence flag to grub.cfg, but my installation (14.04) doesn't have a grub.cfg file
<cfhowlett_> persistentusb that is the OLD grub IIRC.  for new grub you do ... something different
<Firefly67> how can I make the default editor emacs (instead of gedit) while opening a file?
<Firefly67> also, is there any kind of tabbed emacs?
<persistentusb> cfhowlett_ can you think of any keywords I might google?
<cfhowlett_> persistentusb grub 2.0 edit
<cfhowlett_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<persistentusb> cfhowlett_ thanks
<cfhowlett_> persistentusb happy2help
<john_rambo> The offtopic channel doesnt exist anymore ?
<cfhowlett_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ivan_> canale italiano?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-it
<cfhowlett_> !it | ivan
<ubottu> ivan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ivan_> thank you
<jpentland> What's the simplest way to compress all files in a directory, so that file1.txt, file2.txt become file1.txt.tar.bz2, file2.txt.tar.bz2 etc?
<ivan_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<system5> asd
<ivan_>  ./join #ubuntu-it
<ivan_> bo
<dextor> Hello, I am unable to install synpatic in my ubuntu 13.04 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7797934/
<cfhowlett_> !13.04|dextor 13.04 is end of life.  upgrade to a supported version
<ubottu> dextor 13.04 is end of life.  upgrade to a supported version: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<zamba> is 14.04.1 ready?
<cfhowlett_> zamba not yet
<zamba> cfhowlett_: you know an ETA for it?
<cfhowlett_> zamba I don't - sorry.
<zamba> cfhowlett_: hehe, don't be :)
<ivan__> italian channel?
<cfhowlett_> !italian | ivan_
<Chris_hubu> #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> ivan_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Chris_hubu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hoppfull> hello?
<ObrienDave> hello
<cfhowlett_> hoppfull ask your questions
<dextor> cfhowlett_: Thank you, for letting me know :) Other wise i will struck my head inside with 13.04
<ivan_> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<hoppfull> I don't know if it's inappropriate to talk in here. Or if there is a special etiquette.
<cfhowlett_> dextor 12.04 and 14.04 are both supported.  Go wild.
<cfhowlett_> !ask|hoppfull
<ubottu> hoppfull: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chris_hubu> !thanks|ubottu
<ubottu> Chris_hubu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Chris_hubu> !thanks|whoever_created_ubottu
<ubottu> whoever_created_ubottu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Abhijit> Chris_hubu, do /msg ubutto !test
<hoppfull> Fascinating.
<Chris_hubu> haha Abhijit thanks
<ObrienDave> hoppfull, if the question is Ubuntu SUPPORT related, please ask. if not, please don't
<mpourhadi> hey guys how can i install tomahawk from the source i dont wanna go by apt-addrepo ,,,
<cfhowlett_> !compile| mpourhadi
<ubottu> mpourhadi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<k1l> mpourhadi: its in the repos since 13.04. which ubuntu you got?
<ivan_> versione xubuntu 14.10 come togliere il portachiavi?
<ivan_> come mettere uno scrren saver
<cfhowlett_> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<RahulAN> I cant use wifi hotspot in lubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> !italian | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<schoenemann> Hi, I have a Lenovo ThinkPad T440p with 2 graphic cards (NVidia and Intel) and I'm trying to get the Nvidia graphic card to run using the prime infrastructure (Ubuntu 12.04)
<schoenemann> lspci lists both cards but "xrandr --listproviders" does not. what am I missing to get it work
<Ben64> schoenemann: check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Galaxor> I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 using do-release-upgrade.  It says "No new release found".  What do I do?
<schoenemann> Ben64: thanks but this page is only listing the closed source drivers
<ObrienDave> you cant upgrade until 14.04.1 is released
<DJones> Galaxor, THe upgrades from 12.04 to 14.04 only become available once 14.04.1 is released, which from memory still has another few days before its released
<cfhowlett_> Galaxor torrent the ISO, set it as a software source and uprade
<cfhowlett_> *upgrade*
<Rory>     Upgrades between LTS releases are not enabled by default until the first point release, 14.04.1, scheduled for July. It is recommended that most LTS users wait until then before upgrading to 14.04.
<Ben64> schoenemann: yep, thats how prime is supported
<Rory> If you choose to upgrade before then, you can pass the -d option to the upgrade tool, running do-release-upgrade -d or update-manager -d
<mpourhadi> k1l, 11.4  my PC is  a bit old
<Galaxor> DJones, cfhowlett_ : Okay, thanks.
<k1l> mpourhadi: oh my. 11.04 is way out of security updates. first make sure to update your system. you are a security issue
<k1l> !eol | mpourhadi
<ubottu> mpourhadi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Galaxor> Rory: Akso thanks.  I think I might do this one.
<schoenemann> Ben64: that page (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Prime?redirect=no) explains the usage of the open source drivers (nouveau). but it does not list the nvidia card for me (sorry but I don't know if there is an english version of that page)
<Galaxor> I'm upgrading a vm I just spawned, so it's pretty low-stakes.  I'll take my chances with do-release-upgrade -d
<ikonia> I strongly advise against it
<ikonia> if you've just made a VM - install 14.04
<ikonia> if you've installed 12.04 - wait for 14.04.1 and use the official upgrade
<Galaxor> ikonia: Okay.  I shall start over.
<Galaxor> ikonia: Hm, I want to use lxc rather than virtualbox.  Does the iso have debootstrap on it or something?
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> lxc = bad
<Galaxor> ikonia: in what way is lxc = bad?
<cfhowlett_> this ^^^
<ikonia> they are basically just chroots
<ikonia> shared kernals,
<ikonia> no real physical device mappping
<CatKiller> ikonia: They most certainly are not
<ikonia> sorry, I disagree
<CatKiller> they leverage netspaces, namespaces
<ikonia> if you like them - use them
<CatKiller> they have root remapping (so your LXC root maps to a dummy user)
<ikonia> I know how they work, I'm being over simplistic saying "chroot"
<CatKiller> so you can even share devices with them (virtual NICs etc)
<CatKiller> well it's also wrong. If you tell somebody they're chroot you'd scare people away for the wrong reasons
<CatKiller> LXC is the future in my humble opinion
<ikonia> yes, thats was a bad phrase and over simplistic
<ikonia> and I don't think it's the future
<ikonia> but yes, chroot was over simplistic and an unfair description
<ikonia> even the webpage describes it as "a chroot on steroids"
<CatKiller> On the other hand, if someone wanted Ubuntu desktop that's definitely not what they should try
<CatKiller> Works well for small contained jobs like webservers etc
<CatKiller> and with Docker it's quite nice to use
<ikonia> yes, farm deployments
<ikonia> where full pve is not required
<CatKiller> ikonia: Yep
<Galaxor> Aha.  I can specify what release to install when using lxc-create.  lxc-create -n sandbox1 -t ubuntu -- -r trusty
<CatKiller> Galaxor: Give it a shot but you'll notice it's not quite a "generic" Ubuntu install
<MACscr> ok, i have two ubuntu systems with one being the dhcp server (isc-dhcp-server) and the other being the dhcp client. For some reason the clients /etc/resolv.conf is only being assigned a nameserver entry of 127.0.0.1 even though i have "option domain-name-servers  192.168.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4;" in my dhcpd.conf file on my server. Any suggestions?
<mpourhadi> k1l, when i use latest version of any linux my monitor goes all noisy and i cant do anything only one of the debian distro with MATE desktop worked for me thats y i cant update
<CatKiller> Galaxor: More like a lightweight server
<CatKiller> Galaxor: Many tools won't be there (because they're not required)
<ikonia> MACscr thts how dnsmasq works
<ikonia> MACscr: it's fine
<MACscr> ikonia: it would be fine if my host could actually do dns lookups =P
<ikonia> that's a different matter
<MACscr> nor did i manually instally dnsmasq
<ikonia> it's part of the distro
<ikonia> it's ubuntu's default resolver setup
<Galaxor> CatKiller: Yepp, then I just install the stuff I wanna mess with.  It'll be great.
<MACscr> ikonia: but then shouldnt /etc/dnsmasq.conf exist?
<ikonia> isn't it /etc/resolv.conf.d or something like that
<ikonia> I've not got an ubuntu box to verify that path though
<Pici> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<ikonia> thank you Pici
<MACscr> no, resolve confs would onyl point to the dnsmasq server
<MACscr> that wouldnt control the actual dnsmasq settings
<ikonia> MACscr: check the link ubottu just sent you
<ikonia> it explains the setup
<TJ-> Trusty, x86_64, whilst creating a new guest VM libvirt is reporting "qemu-system-x86_64: -chardev pty,id=charserial0: Failed to create chardev" ... this is an apparmor issue (DENIED for execute of "/usr/lib/pt_chown") and I'm sure I've seen/dealt with this before, but I cannot find any bug reports dealing with this particular denial or a fix. Any ideas?
<ikonia> TJ-: I've hit this too, isn't it when you change the default path of where the guests files are stored ?
<Pici> ikonia: np :)
<uki> Is there anyway I can easily have gdb with python2 support on ubuntu 13/14 instead of python3?
<uki> All my gdb scripts are broken as the newer gdb uses python3
<Exx> Hi
<Exx> My computer is acting up all crazy, it's all of a sudden super slow. I couldn't open any file and/or it was really slow. So I went to reinstall Ubuntu, but that turned out also to be slow, I had it running for several hours and it hardly progressed. So I checked "disk for defects" but that didn't show anything. What other tools can I use to see what's wrong?
<cfhowlett_> Exx open a terminal and run this command        free
<cfhowlett_> Exx how much ram is available/used
<TJ-> ikonia: Hmmm, that may be it, I configure a new storage pool... I'd have thought libvirt would add a dynamic rule for that... although... the apparmor DENIED message is specific to the chardev
<fidel_> Exx: the cmd 'top' or 'htop' might help as well showing you some general informations about what your computer is actually doing
<TJ-> ikonia: I'll try that
<MACscr> ikonia: they dont mention dnsmasq
<MACscr> the resolvconf.d/original file actually has the correct dns entries
<Exx> cfhowlett_: I run free. What should I look for?
<MACscr> also, on my servers, i dont see that dnsmasq is installed
<cfhowlett_> Exx report the output
<TJ-> ikonia: no, can't be the storage-pool location - I accidentally created the volumes in the default pool :)
<MACscr> also, neither of those articles mention that dnsmasq is used by default
<ikonia> TJ-: damn
<ikonia> MACscr: they should explain the dns setup though
<ikonia> MACscr: eerrr it says it clear title
<ikonia> MACscr: did you actually read the articales
<ikonia> massive heading section " Using dnsmasq as local resolver by default on desktop installations"
<MACscr> and as i clearly mentioned, these are servers
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> you said " I have 2 ubuntu systems"
<MACscr> MACscr
<MACscr> also, on my servers, i dont see that dnsmasq is installed
<ikonia> because it's not
<MACscr> ok, so back to why its not working then =P
<ikonia> read the document
<ikonia> it explains the setup
<ikonia> then you can see where yours is failing
<MACscr> which one? Since i am using dhcp, there shouldnt be any configuration needed on the client
<philinux> Exx;~ open a terminal > free -m |pastebinit
<ikonia> MACscr: read them both
<ikonia> they explain the dns setup
<MACscr> i have. Thus why i am trying to find out where you think i am missing something
<ikonia> then you can see how yours differs and then work through the problem of why
<philinux> Exx;~ http://corlewsolutions.com/articles/article-6-understanding-the-free-command-in-ubuntu-and-linux
<ikonia> MACscr: ok, so where is the resolver not getting set
<Exx> cfhowlett_: Hey, sorry for the delay. Are you still here?
<cfhowlett_> Exx yes
<MACscr> ikonia: my point is that my resolvconf.d/original (the only file in that directory that has nameserver settings) has the correct info assigned by the dhcpd server, but the generated /etc/resolv.conf does not match that info
<Exx> How do I write | in the terminal?
<ikonia> so the so either the resolvconf script is not working or the hook is not reading from there and looking for the optional data in the interfaces file
<philinux> Exx;~ alt gr +button under escape or just use copy and paste from here
<ObrienDave> Exx, it's a key on your keyboard
<ObrienDave> shift \
<philinux> ^^ that too
<ObrienDave> oh, DOH they typed it already LOL
<ObrienDave> i'll go back to sleep now ;P
<philinux> lol indeed
<Exx> So I run free http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798186/ -- This is what it shows.
<cfhowlett_> Exx so you've got about 12 gigs of ram  - nice.  your slowdown is not caused byram limitations
<cfhowlett_> Exx someone else can advise about SWAP = 0 though
<philinux> Exx;~ with 12 gig ram swap not needed unless you intend to use hibernate
<Exx> cfhowlett_: It's an ASUS ROG G750JW laptop
<Exx> philinux: I don't even know what that is, so you have any suggestion what I should do?
<cfhowlett_> Exx you've got enough ram = no /swap needed.  shutdown firefox and test your speed
<philinux> Exx;~ do you intend to use hibernate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<Amaze-balls> Can somebody please help me with a good solid explaination of umask
<Amaze-balls> I simply dont get it
<cfhowlett_> !info umask
<ubottu> Package umask does not exist in trusty
<Exx> philinux: Nope, not really.
<Amaze-balls> Ive been reading that (im learning for an LPI exam) but I dont get it
<philinux> Exx;~ then your fine without swap
<Amaze-balls> it sets permissions on file creation
<Amaze-balls> but doesnt that always happen
<Exx> philinux: Right. But that's not the issue tho I guess, thanks for the help.
<rypervenche> Amaze-balls: Yes, because your umask has already been set in your /etc/profile probably.
<Exx> philinux: The thing is that the computer is running ultra super slow. Again I tried to reinstall Ubuntu, but that also turned out to take forever. So I run from the live cd now.
<Exx> philinux: I was asked to check free. Now I don't know what to do..
<Amaze-balls> so if I touch a file name a certain set of permissions will be used
<philinux> Exx;~ process of elimination, memory fine so thats that sorted
<fidel_> Exx: if its not the memory - checked if your cpu is busy?
<pixelboy_> hey guys i have a stupid question of anyway has any time for me :D
<rypervenche> Amaze-balls: If that file has not yet been created, then yes, touch will create it using the umask to determine the correct permissions.
<fidel_> Exx: iotop might be helful as well
<mjayk> pixelboy_: just state the question :)
<pixelboy_> i have this annoying notification from ubuntu that i have to update something
<Amaze-balls> Ok thanks I think I get it now. Its weird though when a user creates a file you can automatically change the permissions to the superadmin
<pixelboy_> but then i open it
<pixelboy_> nothing
<Amaze-balls> rendering the file useless for writing for the user right ?
<ObrienDave> pixelboy_, and what does it want to update?
<pixelboy_> no idea, if i just open terminal and sudo  apt-get update/sudo apt-get upgrade
<pixelboy_> it sais all good
<rypervenche> Amaze-balls: How so?
<rypervenche> Amaze-balls: Whoever creates the file is the file's owner.
<pixelboy_> but that small atention mark in the upper corner is still there
<ObrienDave> pixelboy_, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amaze-balls> just trying to imagine it functionality... with a wrongly setup umask, if the user creates a file and the permissions in umask are set only to write for the admin then the user can create  a file but not write in it is that correct ?
<pixelboy_> 0 / 0 / 0 to install or anything
<nichlas> Amaze-balls: users can always chmod files they own
<rypervenche> Amaze-balls: I think you need to understand ownership better. There are three permissions, owner, group, and other. You can't create a file that is then owned by someone else. However, you can, with umask, make it so that when someoen creates a file they don't even have permissions to it.
<Exx> fidel_: I can't find a package called iotop, I tried to install it
<rypervenche> Amaze-balls: I can't think of any use case for that though.
<Exx> I'll see what's wrong..
<ObrienDave> pixelboy_, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pixelboy_> i tried
<pixelboy_> it said nothing to install
<Exx> Well I can't seem to be able to install iotop, also did apt-get update
<Exx> fidel_: Any other software I could check my cpu?
<pixelboy_> ObrienDave: when i launch that command it said nothing to do
<pixelboy_> ObrienDave: i will send you a small screen shot if you want to see
<ObrienDave> no, that's ok
<ntz> hello
<cfhowlett_> pixelboy_
<pixelboy_> ObrienDave: yap
<cfhowlett_> !apt-lock
<ntz> I'd guess that 20GB is far enough for lvm root volume ? (separate home and boot)
<cfhowlett_> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ntz> for a workstation
<pixelboy_> cfhowlett_: command not found
<rypervenche> Amaze-balls: See private message.
<fidel_> Exx: top - which shows the cpu-usage and the currently running processes and some additional more general infos
<banisterfiend> how do i setup a VPN?
<nichlas> banisterfiend: hard work. Go look for a howto. This is not a simple question.
<ObrienDave> banisterfiend, i use VPNbook
<cfhowlett_> !vpn | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Exx> Exx: I tried running top with pastebinit, but it seems to just work forever. What should I look for?
<Exx> fidel_*
<philinux> Exx;~ that laptop is an expensive gaming laptop - does windows run fine on it
<fidel_> Exx: yes it runs forever - as long as you stop it. you could check how your process situation looks like and what load the system currently has. both only helpful if you know what you are looking for
<Exx> philinux: Windows was just fine on it. Ubuntu was as well, then yesterday all of a sudden the computer was super slow. I've had zero problems for many months.
<cfhowlett_> Exx that is why I suspected your ram may have gone bad but ... not so.
<fidel_> ueber-random-guess: graphic driver? ;)
<fidel_> might result in a slow system as well
<ntz> I'd guess that 20GB is far enough for lvm root volume ? (separate home and boot), right ?
<ntz> for a workstation
<juliano> hi
<juliano> algum brasileiro ai
<cfhowlett_> !brazil| julianwa
<ubottu> julianwa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest84632> algum brasileiro ai
<TJ-> ntz: Yes. I usually split it so rootfs is 10GB and a separate /var/ of 10GB
<arussel> how do you install postgres 9.1 on trusty ?
<Exx> cfhowlett_: Well running from the Live CD seems to work decently. When I was running the installed Ubuntu, it was so slow it was impossible to use. So I still have a feeling it's something wrong with the disk. Yet the "check disk for defects" option didn't find anything..
<ntz> TJ-: thanks
<cfhowlett_> Exx dual booting?  how does windows act ...
<Exx> cfhowlett_: I don't have Windows, I removed it entirely when I installed Ubuntu.
<nichlas> Exx: ubuntu also have a windows-like resource manager if that helps
<philinux> arussel;~ not sure how old this is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<TJ-> Exx: did you check "/var/log/kern.log" for disk I/O errors or similar - that is where kernel/hardware issues are going to get reported, if there are any
<arussel> philinux: I know how to install postgres, my problem is to find the 9.1 package (this is now 9.3 on 14.04)
<philinux> arussel;~ ah so yo want an older version
<Exx> TJ-: Can't find kern.log in /var/log/
<arussel> philinux: yes
<TJ-> Exx: Bad sign!
<Exx> TJ-: There are other logs in there, just not that one.
<TJ-> Exx: are you using the live ISO right now, or the installed instance?
<Exx> TJ-: I'm running from the CD.
<philinux> arussel;~ someone else might know then
<TJ-> Exx: well that'd explain it! The "/var/log/kern.log" of the *installed slow-as-treacle" instance is the one you need
<Exx> TJ-: Alright! So I can't access that from the CD?
<TJ-> Exx: You'd need to create a mount-point and the mount the *installed* file-system to that mountpoint, then you can read the files from it
<TJ-> Exx: E.g. if the *installed* system is in /dev/sda3 you might do from the Live environment: "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/target && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/target" and then you can browse the *installed* root file-system starting from "/mnt/target/"
<knob> Good morning everyone.   Odd question:  I have 14.04 installed.    I have two monitors.  Whenever the mouse crosses from one monitor to another, it gets "stuck" ... Not as in the processors/computer thinking about it.   Stuck as in, if the mouse cursor was looking to interact with the edges of the screen.
<TJ-> knob: does the pointer escape if you move the mouse violently?
<backSlasher> Do SSD get tr
<popey> knob: there's an option in system-settings -> appearance to configure that.
<backSlasher> Anyone knows if  SSDs get TRIM automatically on 14.04?
<nichlas> arussel: "apt-cache showpkg <package-name>" to see which versions exist
<backSlasher> According to mount manpage they don't
<popey> knob: sorry, system-settings -> display
<popey> knob: it's called "sticky edges"
<bcvery> !trim | backSlasher
<ubottu> backSlasher: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<nichlas> arussel: and "sudo apt-get install <package-name>=<package-version-number>" to install specific version
<backSlasher> bcvery, how do I verify it? because the manpage says it doesn't. And doesn't it degrade performance?
<Exx> TJ-: Thanks for the help. Now it says unknown filesystem type "crypto_LUKS". Perhaps because the disk is encrypted.
<philinux> backSlasher;~ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/trim-ssd-support-enabled-ubuntu-14-04
<backSlasher> philinux, I read it, but I still can't find any actual evidence
<Exx> TJ-: Do you know how I mount an encrypted disk? I'll see if I find something online..
<TJ-> Exx: Yes, use cryptsetup, as in "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 crypt_root" which, once the slot is opened, will give you a device-mapper node "/dev/mapper/crypt_root", then you can do "sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypt-root /mnt/target"
<vlt> Exx: I can tell you the non-GUI way: "cryptsetup luksOpen <your_crypted_device> <a_target_name>"
<knob> TJ-, yes
<knob> popey, on myw ay to check that out.  Thank you.
<philinux> backSlasher;~ google foo finds this https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking
<Exx> TJ-: When I run that first command to open it, it says "Cannot use device /dev/sda3 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)"
<backSlasher> philinux, yeah I saw that. I might resort to that - right now I'm rummaging through the mount source code to see the defaults
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is there a ppa with gitlab available ?
<Exx> TJ-: I did open the system using GUI before, perhaps that's the reason.
<neo1691> Hello, I am in an organization and they only have 12.04 LTS here, so I got a system with freshly installed 12.04, I went ahead and ran apt-get update. Here are the errors
<neo1691> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message
<neo1691> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Encountered a section with no Package: header
<neo1691> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Index  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Index
<neo1691> I have tried running sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<philinux> backSlasher;~ have you seen the man page for fstrim also interesting stuff here http://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled
<neo1691> but still no help. I also changed the server to download to main server, it was my countries server before
<neo1691> Also ubuntu software center crashes as soon as I start it
<backSlasher> philinux, yeah, just found it. Apperantly it's implemented using fstrim and not "discard"
<philinux> neo1691;~ cannot the Organization you work at not help?
<BedrettinEkim> türk olan var mı
<CatKiller> Hi there! I'm trying to set the default umask for SFTP connections on Ubuntu 12.04 using sshd_config: I tried "Subsystem sftp internal-sftp -u 0007" as well as "Subsystem sftp /bin/sh -c 'umask 0002; exec /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server'"
<CatKiller> However, even after a SSH service restart ("sudo service ssh restart")
<CatKiller> my SFTP connection sstill manage to create files with perms rw-rw-r
<CatKiller> Anything else I should set>?
<CatKiller> However, even after a SSH service restart ("sudo service ssh restart") all SFTP clients still manage to create files with "all" set to read
<CatKiller> whoops
<kendrick_> hi, which repositories hold extcalc in them?
<billautos> hi
<billautos> libre
<fosser_josh1> does anyone worked with tsql?
<billautos> me
<Pici> !info concalc | kendrick_
<ubottu> kendrick_: concalc (source: concalc): console calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2 (trusty), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<fosser_josh1> I am trying to connect to MS SQL server. But i am getting error saying login failed
<Pici> fosser_josh1: Does this question have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<kendrick_> Pici, concalc isn't extcalc though
<fosser_josh1> Msg 18456 (severity 14, state 1) from WIN-UB62T4CDJ2S\SQLEXPRESS Line 1: "Login failed for user 'sqladmin'." Error 20002 (severity 9): Adaptive Server connection failed. There was a problem connecting to the server
<fosser_josh1> Pici: not really
<philinux> kendrick_;~ it not in 14.04
<Pici> fosser_josh1: Then perhaps you should ask in something like #sql, not #ubuntu
<fosser_josh1> but i am not able to find answer so thought someone must have worked with tsql whi can help me
<Pici> kendrick_: ah.. I see that now.
<kendrick_> philinux, yes I know. Do I just compile from source?
<philinux> kendrick_;~ possibly - last version was for 12.10
<kendrick_> philinux, yeah that's what I figured out. I figured it had to have another repository that wasn't directly supported by ubuntu.
<kendrick_> alright I get it.. w/e
<philinux> kendrick_;~ the default calc does have an advanced mode
<kendrick_> philinux, i need a graphics calculator
<cfhowlett_> kendrick_ ubuntu can't do everything.  in this instance, your trusty ti_85 might be the more useful tool
<jergru> ext-calc might do the trick, but agreed a dedicated graphics calculator may be the way to go
<kendrick_> cfhowlett_, i see. Yeah I'll have to get one.
<etfb> Upgraded to 14.04, now (for the first time in years) suspend won't work.  I'm getting errors from nouveau, but the nvidia drivers have the same problem (plus a whole pile of others) so I think that's a red herring.  Anyone got any recent experience that might help?
<TJ-> etfb: check "/var/log/kern.log" for clues as the system tries to suspend devices
<philinux> kendrick_;~ http://linuxappfinder.com/scientificandengineering/math
<etfb> I've been exclusively using Ubuntu in one version or another since Edgy, but this might be irritating enough to convince me to try out a different distro, so this is really my last-ditch attempt to find an answer...
<etfb> TJ-: booting up the machine in question to try that now...
<etfb> <sigh> Battery is also malfunctioning, so now I plug it in and reboot AGAIN...
<philinux> kendrick_;~ you could run debian iunstable n a vm to get extcalc
<philinux> kendrick_;~ ah see this for deb http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=357191
<paqs> siva
<Siva> hi
<etfb> It appears to suspend properly, but a second after it all powers off it resumes itself.  Perfectly flawless shutdown and startup, except for the bit where I didn't want it to start up...
<paqs> hi
<kendrick_> i let ubuntu install itself. how do I tell how much swap I have?
<etfb> kendrick_: use gparted and look at what's allocated.
<cfhowlett_> kendrick_ during partitionidng, that info will be displaye
<Alric> Is there supposed to be a cloud-archive section for trusty?
<philinux> kendrick_;~ free -m from terminal
<etfb> philinux wins - that's a much quicker solution.
<kendrick_> philinux, hey how do I add more swap?
<kendrick_> I want like 4 gigs of swap and I only have 1...
<etfb> Although free -mh will tell you in human-readable numbers.
<cfhowlett_> kendrick_ you can also use gparted to modify partitions, i.e. increase /swap
<philinux> kendrick_;~ you'll have to do some partition resizing, backup backup backup
<philinux> kendrick_;~ do you intend to hibernate?
<amanthakur> Hi guys, i am trying to install pip's package but i am not able to so on Ubuntu. Please help. I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/ReTGn9F5
<TJ-> etfb: That is interesting, I once had a notebook that did that, it was something in the NVRAM saved settings of the BIOS
<cihhan> How can I pass >> sign to a program as a parameter? What I mean is I want the following work: myprogram >> 1 -- Here I don't want to append my output but instead pass it as a parameter.
<kendrick_> philinux, hibernate?
<philinux> kendrick_;~ i.e. suspend to disk
<helmut_> hi
<amanthakur> cihhan, tried ">>" ?
<cihhan> amanthakur, let me try :)
<amanthakur> ok
<cihhan> amanthakur, yep, u r right. thanks a lot
<amanthakur> no problem
<amanthakur> Hi guys, i am trying to install pip's package but i am not able to so on Ubuntu. Please help. I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/ReTGn9F5
<etfb> cihhan: use single quotes instead of double if you can. The difference is minor, but sometimes it matters.  In this case it's fine either way though.
<mjayk> amanthakur: have you tried doing what it says and using --upgrade ?sounds like half an install has happened
<Pici> amanthakur: you really really really shouldn't use sudo to install packages with pip.  Mixing distribution packages with pypi packages is a recipe for disaster.
<zacktu> what's the command line for my linux version?
<cfhowlett_> zacktu lsb_release -a
<TJ-> zacktu: "uname -r" for kernel version, and/or "lsb_release -r" for Ubuntu release
<amanthakur> mjayk, let me try that
<amanthakur> Pici, ah ok, i'll remember that from now on. thanks
<mjayk> amanthakur: but you should also head the warnings of Pici :)
<amanthakur> mjayk, yes sure :)
<theUser1241> is there a way to make firefox print better? it always prints the half picture, and on the next page it starts printing the full picture     (ubuntu with pdf printer)
<strixUK> php5-fpm is refusing to upgrade (12.04 server), apparently because 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.12 (the current version) didn't finish configuring before php5-common-5.3.10-1ubuntu3.13 got installed.  what do i do to unstick this?
<Pici> amanthakur: use virtualenvs or use --user to install in your user's home.
<zacktu> thank you to cfhowlett & TJ
<cfhowlett_> zacktu happy2help
<amanthakur> Pici, i am installing it from root
<lukevinc> my KIconEdit is missing the color palette.
<amanthakur> mjayk, same output as i showed in the pastebin
<amanthakur> same output with upgrade
<keviv> So I'm running 14.04 off of a thumb drive, and I decided to make it persistent. So, using gparted, I added a fat32 partition to it, and labeled it casper-rw. So now I have to add the "persistent" boot flag. So I did (from root) gedit /etc/default/grub.conf. I added the flags, saved, no problem. Now I try (again from root) update-grub. But all I get is "/user/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'. What's goin
<keviv> * /usr
<azazil54> hi
<keviv> azazil54: hi lol
<keviv> Anyone think they have an idea?
<keviv> I'm running 14.04 off of a thumb drive, and I decided to make it persistent. So, using gparted, I added a fat32 partition to it, and labeled it casper-rw. So now I have to add the "persistent" boot flag. So I did (from root) gedit /etc/default/grub.conf. I added the flag, saved, no problem. Now I try (again from root) update-grub. But all I get is "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow' ". What's going o
<friendlyfascism> keviv, Do you have a link to doing this?
<marcules> hmm I shoudn't have started to move a 200G directory with "mv"
<keviv> friendlyfascism: a link? You mean like a tutorial?
<friendlyfascism> keviv, I know this can be done however just trying to get to you source of how you think it's done.
<friendlyfascism> your*
<keviv> Okay, gotchu http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html
<keviv> The problem is, /boot/grub/grub doesn't exist
<philinux> keviv;~ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986594
<Shadow}}> Anyone having issues with BleachBit in the latest Xubuntu?
<Shadow}}> It causes persistent lag and freezes during its run...
<Shadow}}> Left it going all night, Found it sitting on "Wiping Free Disc Space 0 minutes remaining..."
<friendlyfascism> keviv, that link has you directly editing boot/grub/grub.cfg
<philinux> Shadow}};~ i used it once a while back. Never again
<ericsonluciano> it that posible to use gnome in xubuntu?
<k1l> ericsonluciano: you can isntall the gnome desktop.
<Shadow}}> philinux: Despite many flaws it worked just fine on Xubuntu 14.01, Is there an alternative for freespace wiping? And regular old file clean up?
<ericsonluciano> it 's have a chance to slow the performance since i'm using an intel atom
<keviv> friendlyfascism: Yea 1) I didn't want to do that, cause I know that it can get overwritten by some things (not sure what though) and 2) for some reason it doesn't exist in /boot/grub, though there is a loopback.cfg file
<k1l> ericsonluciano: well, on a atom i would consider to use the Lubuntu desktop
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Manually deleting files in /var/cache/apt/archives would give you a lot of space.
<friendlyfascism> keviv, Which on a install would not be the general route, but here maybe so. I remember it as when making the usb setting up the casper-rw partition than and I think making a small persistent in the install.
<philinux> keviv;~ did you see the link i gave ^^
<k1l> ericsonluciano: its even a way of old gnome2 look
<Shadow}}> Yeahh butt I'm no good at remembering the terminal lines to make deleting strings easy.. If ya tell me I'll forget tomorrow.
<Lolendick> i think people in #ubuntu are african people... because ubuntu is created for african people. :-)
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Or just use sudo apt-get autoclean
<Shadow}}> Autoclean? I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<ericsonluciano> kil: okay i will try lubuntu thanks
<friendlyfascism> keviv, grub.cfg woulld only be overwritten by upgrading grub, which you would not do on a live anyway, no updates are best
<k1l> ericsonluciano: you can install the "lubuntu-desktop" package in your xubuntu isntall and then choose Lubuntu on the login screen
<wojtek_> Hello folks, am I right saying that 13.04 was very recently removed from the repositories?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> In addition to that, clear firefox/chrome cache using clear history finction which can be invoked by pressing ctrl-shift-del
<keviv> philinux: yea I did. I already added the partition though
<ericsonluciano> yes
<Shadow}}> Aye FuzzyWhirlpool just don't trust Firefox not to send the deleted files straight to another bin off my own system.
<philinux> keviv;~ ok but the file to add persistence too is / syslinux / text.cfg
<wojtek_> ericsonluciano: any idea when exactly did it happen?
<keviv> friendlyfascism: yeah but I wanted to build on top of the default boot settings, cause I'm kinda new to this, and I don't know what else I should add
<philinux> keviv;~ see post #4 of that thread
<keviv> K
<Adibada> Hey people. I'm just curious, I like the Desktop Environment "Enlightenment" a lot, but would it be stupid to put it on top of Ubuntu? Anyone experienced with this? Drawbacks, et cetera? :)
<ericsonluciano> wojtek im just asking since i want the interface of gnome
<keviv> philinux: wait what? /syslinux?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> There are also many files on /var partition that can be safely deleted. For example, old logs which occupy /var/log directory.
<Shadow}}> Haven't seen et cetera spelled in.....so many years.. Wow.. Neat.
<k1l> Adibada: you can install a variety of desktops on top of the ubuntu base. just go for it
<Shadow}}> Soo pretty much I noticed everything bleachbit deletes is in ?/var/?
<philinux> keviv;~ folder on the usb stick
<wojtek_> @all Any idea when 13.04 (raring) was removed from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring ?
<nyker> is it possible to use the data merge feature in gLables 3.0.0 to include images?
<k1l> !info e17 | Adibada
<ubottu> Adibada: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.3-3 (trusty), package size 1669 kB, installed size 6378 kB
<Shadow}}> o_O
<keviv> philinux: I have a cdrom/syslinux.cfg
<keviv> Is that it?
<Shadow}}> It recieved enlightenment and quit?
<ericsonluciano> thanks guys
<FuzzyWhirlpool> I think because it's no longer supported.
<Shadow}}> Soo. Are there any other BleachBit like apps?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> ubuntu-tweak is also better alternative.
<k1l> !away > Power_OFF
<ubottu> Power_OFF, please see my private message
<k1l> dont use ubuntu-tweak etc.
<Shadow}}> Lol...helpful.
<k1l> that will most possible break your ubuntu and its not even ubuntus fault
<Shadow}}> So will Bleachbit given the chances.
<k1l> Shadow}}: what do you want to do anyway?
<keviv> friendlyfascism: I have a /boot/grub/ which only has gfxblacklist.txt and grubenv
<k1l> Shadow}}: dont run into the trap "i need tuneup utlities" like on windows
<Shadow}}> My Bleachbit doesn't work properly since upgrading, Wanting an alternative.
<philinux> keviv;~ info here but might be out of date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Making_the_drive_bootable
<keviv> Then there's /cdrom/boot/grub, which has loopback.cfg
<friendlyfascism> keviv, The link philinux is correct cs.cameron is the guy on this.
<keviv> philinux: I think I read that, but I'll try it again
<Shadow}}> Lol k1l, Naw. I'm not trying to tune anything and if I was I'd ask here till I annoyed enough people and accomplished the tweaking.
<philinux> friendlyfascism;~ +1 cs.cameron
 * FuzzyWhirlpool is yawning.
<keviv> philinux: actually that looks promising, except I don't know where to place that file. In /boot/grub/ or /cdrom/boot/grub/ or overwrite /cdrom/syslinux.cfg
<beta> is there no button to mnimize everything? thee used to be one...
<compengi> Hello everyone, I messed up accidentally my /etc/passwd file on the server. Now I booted the server into a recovery mode and I can see that in /etc/passwd- the old users are backed up, but I can't copy passwd- to passwd because it's read-only. I also only have root ssh access, how can I work overright the file?
<LordXe-gnu> compengi: maybe try "mount / -o remount,rw"
<neo1691> I just installed a new ubuntu 14.04 lts this time and now, I want to know if I have a proxy, I have to set it in /etc/environment and /etc/apt/apt.conf right? Or is there anywhere do I need to set it?
<compengi> LordXe-gnu:  mount: permission denied
<keviv> friendlyfascism: which of the three places is the right one?
<compengi> LordXe-gnu: The server is booted in some kind of a virtual box by the provider
<keviv> compengi: whoami maybe? Check you're really root
<compengi> keviv: it says root
<keviv> Hmm
<compengi> keviv: This is a backup boot provided by the provider. My files lie in /repair/
<compengi> keviv: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 45 Jul 15 15:40 etc/passwd
<keviv> compengi: mount | grep "/ "
<compengi> keviv: /dev/vzfs on / type reiserfs (rw,usrquota,grpquota)
<keviv> Oh it's already r/w
<keviv> And you obviously have write permissions for it
<keviv> Sorry I'm not going to be any help to you
<compengi> keviv: yeah, but when I edit it, I can't save it
<keviv> What are you using to edit?
<compengi> keviv: vim
<keviv> K
<keviv> Maybe try sudo vim?
<keviv> Or if it's the graphic version, then gksu vim
<joshua7> hello
<misheque> compengi: sorry, I joined late, what is the problem, a permission on a file or on an entire mount point?
<joshua7> can some one help me get a theme for ubuntu 14.04 lts
<compengi> keviv: when I use edit: Warning: unknown mime-type for "etc/passwd" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<jhutchins> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<keviv> misheque: compengi's trying to edit /etc/passed. The fs is r/w, and root has rwx, and he is root
<subcool> whats the command to see the value of a folders size
<subcool> ds? dh?
<subcool> cli ofcourse
<jhutchins> compengi: What does vim say when you try to save?
<compengi> keviv: can't I just change file permissions
<ikonia> du
<subcool> ahhh DISK USAGE
<subcool> THANKS
<compengi> jhutchins: "etc/passwd" E212: Can't open file for writing
<keviv> compengi: if vim is being launched in root, then they should be right. But maybe try changing to mode 777
<jhutchins> compengi: That soulds like a filesystem error.
<keviv> BIT MAKE SURE TO CHANGE IT BACK IF IT WORKS
<misheque> keviv, compegi: maybe something like this: 1. backup (sudo cp /etc/passwd /etc/passwd.bak) 2. delete (sudo rm /etc/passwd) 3. restore (sudo mv /etc/passwd.bak /etc/passwd) 4. double-check file permissions
<compengi> keviv: Ok, I will try, but what's the default
<jhutchins> compengi: If you are root and can not edit /etc/passwd then there is a filesystem problem.
<jhutchins> Note: most installations have vipw which will sanity check your changes.
<keviv> Compengi: You have 744 right mow
<misheque> keviv, compegi: be careful though, after deleting /etc/passwd and before restoring you cannot do sudo anymore
<misheque> so preferably sudo su
<misheque> then backup delete and restore
<keviv> Misheque: just delete? Not format?
<misheque> well, at least you will know if you have enough permissions to delete
<keviv> Gotchu
<misheque> perhaps even that u won't be ab;e to do
<jhutchins> That's a very bad idea.
<subcool> um... ikonia wait= thats listing all the files..
<philinux> keviv;~ me would start again with disk creator and set persistence
<subcool> im looking for the value of the folders,.
<jhutchins> subcool: -s
<misheque> anyways, if everything else fails, just boot from live cd/usb (any version of ubuntu) and edit your /etc/passwd from there
<jhutchins> subcool: See the man page for other options.
<keviv> Philinux: okay that's probably a better idea. I honestly can't remember why I wanted to add it after the fact
<subcool> k- thanks.
<philinux> keviv;~ quicker too
<keviv> Philinux: any way to make the persistent partition windows- and mac-usable?
<philinux> keviv;~ iirc the disk creator created a fat32 file system
<philinux> so it would boot on a windows machine
<compengi> keir: nope no luck even with chmod 777 it says read-only. I'm currently reverty the server to the last backup state
<keviv> Philinux: Oh so disk creator makes a persistence file, not a partition?
<philinux> keviv;~ I think so. any spare disk space can be used to transport files around
<misheque> keviv: wondering, why would you need to access persistence file from windows/mac?
<keviv> Misheque: I was hoping to unzip a file into the persistent file
<misheque> keviv: but do you need to do it in order to alter ubuntu's configuration, or is it just about adding some data?
<Ascavasaion> I just tried to move a file from my laptop's hard disk to an external hard disk.  I was using Nautilus.  There was an error, and now the original file is gone, and on the external HDD the destination directory is inaccessible with Nautilus, but if I use Terminal I can access the directory, and do a directory listing with ls -l.  However the file I copied is there but there is a ? for permissions, user, owner, filesize, and the da
<Ascavasaion> te.  Please can someone help me to retrieve the file.
<misheque> keviv: i ask, because if u just want to be able to push data to/from ubuntu you do not need to access persistance file at all
<kelvinella> Hi, I want to buy a laptop that can run ubuntu, I prefer ASUS.  How do I know if the laptop can run ubuntu without problems like wifi driver, video card driver, etc?  Is there a list on the internet which I can check the compatibility of linux for laptop?
<keviv> Misheque: how then?
<misheque> Ascavasaion: boot your laptop from live cd/usb, then chkdisk your partition
<Walex> kelvinella: Ubuntu have a long hardware compatibility list, but it does not cover everythinfg
<LucidGuy> Anyone familiar with ipmitool?
<misheque> keviv: i'm guessing you have your persistence file or bootable usb? just create extra fat32 partition on that usb device
<Walex> kelvinella: if you have access to such a laptop, you can use an Ubuntu Live 14.04 CD/DVD
<friendlyfascism> LucidGuy, Fir help state the actual issue
<kelvinella> I cant try the liveCD in store
<misheque> when u boot from the usb, you wlill be able to access it, but then when you just plug usb in windows/mac - you will also be able to access it
<kelvinella> Walex, can I have the list?
<Walex> kelvinella: alternatively just buy a known-working laptop by reading reviews.
<Walex> kelvinella: it is on their site...
<LucidGuy> friendlyfascism, why bother with lengthy question if nobody is familiar with the subject?
<lawrencerosenf-1>  im creating partitions for ubuntu but was wondering if i wanted to host a server wheter it would be better to partition 20 gb for root and then 80 gb for the user accounts that will host the actual server content. or wheter to just have a bit 100 gb root partition. cheers!
<kelvinella> Walex, what site?
<Walex> kelvinella: you could also consider the Dell XPS 13 Ubuntu/developer edition
<friendlyfascism> !ask | LucidGuy because that is how it works
<ubottu> LucidGuy because that is how it works: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Walex> kelvinella: the Ubuntu site...
<kelvinella> Walex, dell sucks
<Walex> kelvinella: the Dell Ubuntu laptop is pretty good
<kelvinella> Walex, not as solid as ASUS
<Walex> kelvinella: and absolutely everything works, they did quite a bit of work.
<Walex> kelvinella: depends which ASUS too
<kelvinella> Walex, I want ASUS X750JB
<Walex> kelvinella: but the only way to be sure is to read a review from a GNU/Linux related magazine who have tried it; also almost all tests are with Ubuntu 12.04 so far, so 14.04 should be better
<Walex> kelvinella: there are also, depending on country, some small companies that sell preconfigured/preinstaled Ubuntu laptops
<Walex> kelvinella: that's an enormous laptop. Oh well.
<keviv> Misheque: oh duh. That would work perfectly. And then I might as well make the boot partition ext4 then
<keviv> On won't need that on win
<keviv> *I
<keviv> Misheque: so why is making a lice USB so different than legit installing? Like why is the footprint so much smaller?
<keviv> Misheque: and it seems to boot faster
<misheque> keviv:persistence file is usefull for "remembering" system's settings - it is not needed for just exchanging data
<arussel> how do you set the time after changing the timezone in /etc/timezone ?
<keviv> Or is that just 14.04 working it's magic?
<mjuszczak> Quick question.  I want to use nginx but compile in the upload module.  Instead of building a package from scratch, which is what i was trying to do up until this morning, it seems to make more sense to modify the existing nginx package to just support my configure flags and rebundle -- is that a good direction?  So essentially use bzr to fetch the package?
<misheque> keviv: if you don't use persistence, you can store debs on an extra partition, but only with persistence you can install your debs and have your installation "remebered"
<misheque> without it you'd have to install your debs over and over again after every reboot
<keviv> Misheque: I used to run I think 12.04 off of a external hard drive (USB). It took up around 4 GB, but the boot partition for this live USB is a little less than a gig. Why the difference in size?
<misheque> keviv: and for same reasons sometimes you do not want persistence at all, ie if you boot your usb live ubuntu on different machines, then you don't want to install some proprietary driver only to find, that your wifi won't work when you boot your usb from another computer with different hardware
<keviv> Makes sense
<misheque> keviv: not sure if I understood your question, can you rephrase?
<misheque> keviv: you used 4G usb drive, and installed live ubuntu on it, then what is about the 1G space?
<keviv> Actually installing Ubuntu takes up 4GB, but using a live USB uses 1GB
<keviv> 2 different devices
<misheque> sure, because when u actually install ubuntu, it installs lot of additional packages that the live image does not have
<TJ-> keviv: For one thing, the Live image is stored in a highly compressed squash file-system
<keviv> misheque: anything important that I'm missing?
<misheque> also the other way around, if u run live usb you will for example have gparted, but if you fully install fresh ubuntu, gparted won't be installed, you'll have to apt-get it yourself
<keviv> What why is it like that?
<keviv> TJ- any downsides to that? Like io times, etc.
<misheque> keviv: because live image and actual install have different objectives, are optimized for different goals
<keviv> Oh like standard use vs recovery
<misheque> live image to be "light", low footprint\
<TJ-> keviv: I/O times are more affected by the medium, such as DVD or USB2 vs an HDD or SSD
<misheque> keviv: think of it as if live image was a preview, that you can extend according to your liking, but that our off the box comes slim
<misheque> whereas the actual install assumes that this is what you will be using as a full blown user, plus you will probably not be constrained by a small size of a removable media, etc. and it by defaults will install some additional things
<misheque> YJ: I/O times do play a role here, but let's not remember that initrd will actually go straight to RAM in case of live usb/cd
<misheque> *not forget
<keviv> Misheque: I get that the live version would be more stripped down, bit I was wondering why it might have tools that the standard install DOESN'T
<TJ-> keviv: I think you were talking about a persistent multi-boot USB key earlier. I have that, I install a minimal ubuntu non-GUI to a USB as an external hard drive, that can boot on 32 bit and 64-bit architectures, with every possible driver and recovery tool installed. Requires about 1.5GB total
<kendrick_> How do I get gnome3 ad my desktop environment?
<accent> hi
<keviv> Misheque: I was thinking that people use it more for recovery
<accent> how are you there
<clown_> - -
<keviv> TJ- I figured I can use the 32 on any arch. Any issues with that?
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: what do you have now?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> I wonder if 3.13 kernel will be upgraded to 3.14
<misheque> keviv: that is one of the ways u can use it. But also, u can take ubuntu with u, and use it on any PC that the bios allows you to boot from it, without wondering what OS is onstalled on it
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: what is your present desktop environment?
<TJ-> keviv No, I have a 32-bit userland with 32 and 64-bit kernels
<misheque> keviv: I have suber tiny pendrive attached to my keys, so I almost always hv it with me, but I do not always carry my laptop along. If i get access to any computer anyway, I can boot ubuntu on it from my pendrive
<misheque> if i hv persistence file, I don't hv to install my software and set my settings the way I like every time
<TJ-> keviv: From that 32-bit userland I have a 64-bit chroot environment, too.
<ajax0x217> And I land on the planet of IRC
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: and what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<kendrick_> ActionParsnip, it is unity the default.
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: no, that is a shell
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: its a plugin for Compiz
<keviv> So I thought I had "lost" my HDD for about 4 months. Guess where it was?
<keviv> My desk. Where it's supposed to be.
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: if you are using Unity then you are using Gnome3 as the desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: Unity does not replace gnome
<kendrick_> ActionParsnip, how do I switch it to gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: you have it
<ajax0x217> Lol!! <keviv>
<keviv> TJ- so you have 2 64-bot environments on it?
<keviv> *bit
<kendrick_> ActionParsnip, why did i just sudo apt-get install gnome then lol?
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: if you install gnome-shell from the official repos, log off and log in then you will be using the default Gnome shell for Gnome
<xubuntu> hi
<kendrick_> oic
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: you already have gnome installed, like I told you. Unity is not a DE so does not replace Gnome. You can run Compiz in LXDE if you wish
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: and you will then be able to run Unity shell
<Mcmn> Hi. If ubuntu updates are downloaded over plain text HTTP without HTTPS, how can I know a MITM won't send me some evil updates to take over my computer?
<xubuntu__> hi
<xubuntu_> hi im trying xubuntu  in live but evrything is laggy
<xubuntu_> why
<xubuntu_> everything works but mous and all things lags a lot
<ikonia> xubuntu_: is it visutally laggy, or slow to actually do things
<xubuntu_> ikonia, it lags when i scroll pages when i move mouse and for the menu etc etc
<keviv> Yeah I was having the same problem actually
<keviv> Just visual
<ikonia> xubuntu_: right, think about what I@ve said
<ActionParsnip> kendrick_: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell      log off and log into gnome shell session and you will have the official shell for Gnome
<ikonia> xubuntu_: is it just visually slow, or is it slow at actually doing things/tasks too
<xubuntu_> ikonia, i think visually
<xubuntu_> ikonia,  i can tell you my hw if you remember the command
<ikonia> xubuntu_: so the first point to check would be your video card, it's support under linux, and it's current configuration
<kendrick_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Mcmn> xubuntu_: I think, your computer needs some graphics driver software that is not installed on live cd.
<xubuntu_> Mcmn, how can i get that.. i-m a newbie
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C display
<ajax0x217> I agree with Xubuntu
<Glycan> Hi. My computer has tiny (750MB) RAM. I normally manage quite well just in a TTY, but now I have to do quite a bit of work doing stuff online that doesn't render in links (the browser). Is there any way I can make chrome run faster, maybe by dedicating more resources to it
<Glycan> ?
<keviv> Mcmm live 10.04 and 12.04 work fine, but 14.04 is really laggy, but only work the mouse
<Mcmn> Hi. If ubuntu updates are downloaded over plain text HTTP without HTTPS, how can I know a MITM won't send me some evil updates to take over my computer?
<ikonia> Glycan realistically - no
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799031/
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: oh god those are always painful
<keviv> Mcmn ^^
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: you may need to formulate an xorg.conf file to make it load the relevant driver.
<keviv> Sorry I spelled your nick wrong
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, im not able to do that
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: sure you can, you just need to learn and research
<Glycan> ikonia: could you explain why, please?
<ikonia> Glycan because your OS will give whatever it can to the applications running
<Glycan> ikonia: I remember reading something I didn't really understand enough about nicity and so forth...
<ikonia> Glycan: so if it's not giving it more when it asks for it
<ikonia> there is nothing more to give
<ikonia> Glycan: what desktop environment are you running ?
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, ok what do i gotta do
<Glycan> ikonia: lubuntu
<Glycan> er
<Glycan> xfce I think
<ikonia> Glycan may want to try lubuntu
<Glycan> I am using lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: search online for sample xorg.conf files for an S3 UniChrome Pro
<ikonia> Glycan: you're not really going to get much better
<ajax0x217> I agree with Xubuntu?
<ikonia> Glycan: you can tune/tweak/nice but it's not going to make any realistic improvement if your machine is running out of resources
<Glycan> surely there are a bunch of background processes that I could give less resources?
<ikonia> Glycan: kill anything you're not using
<keviv> Glycan: why not just buy a RAM stick?
<ikonia> Glycan: any applications/jobs/processes that you don't need, stop/kill them
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, thank you. anyway that-s not slow. but seeing it its slow. you got what i mean_
<ajax0x217> quit
<Glycan> actually, how would I go about finding out why exactly it lags?
<keviv> They're not expensive
<Glycan> keviv: RAM stick?
<keviv> Laptop or desktop?
<keviv> Glycan ^^
<Glycan> laptop
<Glycan> Dell D400.
<ikonia> Glycan: the other option is that your video card is not setup right, and it's visually slow to render/draw but there are no other resource issues
<keviv> http://www.newegg.com/Laptop-Memory/SubCategory/ID-381
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, so the probelm is only gpu?
<keviv> Glycan ^^
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: there is no driver loaded for it, there is an opensource driver available but udev doesnt seem to have picked it up
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: either that or your display isnt reporting EDID correctly
<Glycan> keviv: I'll check it out, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: you wont get 3D accelleration or 3D gaming with that GPU under Linux
<Mcmn> Hi. If ubuntu updates are downloaded over plain text HTTP without HTTPS, how can I know a MITM won't send me some evil updates to take over my computer?  So is it only if I download new releases and compare hashsum. Other times it's not safe for me if I use update manager because they download on plain http??
<Glycan> ikonia: that sounds very possible, how would I go about finding that out?
<Glycan> ikonia: and generally tuning/tweaking general
<ikonia> Glycan: tuning/tweaking won't get you anywhere if you are out of resources
<Glycan> ikonia: at all?
<kasiisomi> looking for recovery tool  cuz testdisk fails  to recover the drive
<ikonia> Glycan: look at what video card you've got, what xorg module it should use, check it's using it and configured correctrly
<ikonia> Glycan: if you're out of resources, your out of resources....
<keviv> And Glycan, depending on where you live, you might have a store that would be cheaper, BUT not all ram is created equally. You'll have to read some reviews/tech blogs to figure out what the best balance between price and performance is for you
<Mcmn> ActionParsnip: Can u please help me with my question?
<Glycan> keviv, ikonia: thank you
<Glycan> ikonia: how does swap factor in?
<ActionParsnip> Mcmn: because there is a hash of each package which is checked when it is downloaded
<ikonia> it makes your machine slow as it's swapping out
<ikonia> Glycan: again - if you're out of resources, you're out of resources
<Glycan> I don't follow.
<Mcmn> ActionParsnip: but even that hashfile can be changed according to the changed update files if MITM decides, can't he?
<ikonia> Glycan: you have resources, you have applications/OS asking for resources, if they want more than you have - your machine slows down while it swaps
<Glycan> I have space on my drive (I mostly keep my stuff online) - wouldn't increasing swap help?
<Glycan> oh
<keviv> Mcmn, isn't there a way to do http only
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: you will need more RAM if you want less swapping
<Glycan> What would increasing swap do?
<ikonia> make things worse
<Glycan> ...really? how?
<Glycan> I mean memory allocated to the swap partition
<ikonia> Glycan: please try to understand "if you don't have enough resources" - you do not have enough resources, you can't "trick" or "cheat it"
<ikonia> memory allocated to the swap partition ???
<robairt> Is this like a vm or something?
<Glycan> When partitioning, you allocate a certain amount of your drive to be the partition used as swap, no?
<ikonia> Glycan: thats right
<Glycan> Right, so if you have more of that, why would things be worse?
<Glycan> wouldn't you have to swap less if you have more memory to swap into?
<Glycan> less times*
<ikonia> Glycan: because more software that "should" be running in nice fast ram, is swapped out to bad slow disk
<ikonia> Glycan: and everytime it wants to use that resource, it has to swap it in/out of ram/disk which is work
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: how much RAM do you have?
<Mcmn> keviv http = no security. So I wonder if a MITM can changed files,he can also change hashsums accordingly?
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: 750MB
<Mcmn> keviv to match the sums with changed files?
<keviv> Mcmn, sorry I meant https
<ActionParsnip> Mcmn: I think you are being too paranoid. Debian has worked this way fr years.
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: 1Gb RAM costs peanuts
<Spec> Mcmn: if you're talking about packages over http -- they are signed cryptographically
<Spec> Mcmn: can't correctly calculate a *signed* hash
<Glycan> ikonia: hang on, but surely having less available swap doesn't make things better...
<ikonia> Glycan: it can do
<Spec> sorry, keviv, ^
<ikonia> Glycan: or it just doesn't get used/wasted
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: how much swap space do you have currently?
<keviv> Mcmn, no it's my bad
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: uhh, just a moment
<Mcmn> Spec that means even if hashsums are changed by mitm on route, then cryptographically checking the hashsum file will fail and warn the user?
<Spec> yes
<Spec> or it'll be re(signed) by the attacker, and it'll tell you you don't trust the signature
<ActionParsnip> Mcmn: you need to chillout dude, they aren't coming to get you
<Spec> ActionParsnip: that attitude is a dangerous one, many package distribution things have been the target of sophisticated attacks.
<Spec> the better attitude is knowing there are cryptographic processes in place that prevent these attacks
<ActionParsnip> Spec: so the average user (aimed at the average PC user) needs to know this stuff?
<Spec> ActionParsnip: if they care about it, they can be assured.
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: free -m | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $4'}
<Mcmn> Spec Does update manager know which signatures to trust by default? So if i compare hashsums when downloading iso of new release, that is enough to get trustable signatures known by update manager?
<Spec> Mcmn: signatures are in the debian key ring
<Spec> Mcmn: apt-key list to see them all
<ActionParsnip> Spec: I let the system do its job, nice and easy
<Mcmn> Spec: ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help. Have a nice day!
<Spec> Mcmn: oh, well, downloading iso from new release, that's slightly different
<Spec> Mcmn: downloading an iso you should get the md5sum or sha1sum from HTTPS
<ActionParsnip> Mcmn: plus using torrents helps too
<Spec> Mcmn: but the iso need not be from https, just the checksum
<Spec> it's also a good idea anyways, to verify the integrity of the download.
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: that's free, don't you want total swap? and it's the same as my RAM - 750
<Mcmn> Spec: Thanks, i understand now. I will read up on this,
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: free shows swap too
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: run:   free -m      you will see the full output
<keviv> Spec: how do you know that the original image wasn't altered? Like when you're just burning a live cd
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: I mean, that's free swap, and not total swap, what your command would of shown.
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: my command just carves out the amount of assigned swap space in the system
<Spec> keviv: take md5sum and comapre with md5sum from distributer, that you received over SSL
<keviv> Spec: true true
<Spec> keviv: and/or, grab the *signed md5sum* file and verify the signature first, and then verify the md5sum of the iso
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: ah then {'print $2'} instead of {'print $4'}
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: my bad
<Glycan> (I'm a noob, but not a script kiddie...)
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: well, you can count ;)
<Glycan> :D
<oscarhbp> como instalo hdmi
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, i searched for somethign about this gpu and xorg.conf but i dind-t get anything of what i read
<ActionParsnip> !es | oscarhbp
<ubottu> oscarhbp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<keviv> Glycan: I don't get that term. I've yet to meet one. Like plenty of noobs (myself included) and that's fine, but I don't know anyone who just blindly hoardes scripts and doesn't know how they work
<xubuntu_> im a newbie
<xubuntu_> i wanted to replace xp for xubuntu on my uncle-s pc but .... i think i gotta switch back to xp and i-m sad of that
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: XP is no longer supported by Microsoft. I wouldnt bother with it.
<keviv> Speaking of XP, are there any good XP Luna themes for unity? Like to draw less attention to tour screen
<Glycan> keviv: I personally know at least one person who blindly pastes scripts hoping that they'll work (although with the intent of fixing his computer, however) and I've heard of myriad others - moreover, I don't feel like there's anything particualrly bad in that if they're honest about it (if it's not a priority for them).
<Ascavasaion> I tried to move a file from my laptop's hard disk to an external hard disk.  I was using Nautilus.  There was an error, and now the original file is gone, and on the external HDD the destination directory is inaccessible with Nautilus, but if I use Terminal I can access the directory, and do a directory listing with ls -l.  However the file I copied is there but there is a ? for permissions, user, owner, filesize, and the date.
<Ascavasaion> Please can someone help me to retrieve the file.
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: is there scope in the system to upgrade the GPU?
<keviv> Glycan: yea but I think the connotation is that they aren't up front about it. Like they claim they're soopur haxx0rz and shit
<oscarhbp> ok muchas gracias
<Glycan> keviv: yes, it generally is
<daniel32> hi all. hope you're enjoying this lovely day. can I use the ubuntu startup disc creator to make a multiboot disc? i have a couple of different ubuntu-based distros I need to demonstrate to some people...
<Glycan> ikonia: your previous comment about video cards not being configured properly - you mean the drivers, right?
<keviv> Glycan: actually now that I think about it, I do know a couple: one who's up front about it, and then one who "hacked together" his own "api" for OS X that can unlock it from the inside
<xangua> daniel32: no, you can't use it to create a multiboot disc
<ActionParsnip> daniel32: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<keviv> And I'm no OS X wiz, but I thought that the reason that TeamViewer is crippled on OS X is cause there's no exposed system call to unlock a session
<keviv> Glycan ^^
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabriela responde
<keviv> creeperexplosiv, when did you say something?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> por el chat se creto
<gowtham> help
<Glycan> keviv: I've used an apple device maybe five times in my life.
<ActionParsnip> gowtham: wassup
<MACscr> hmm, should i be doing this a different way in order to get the proper linux-source package installed with using a static kernel version?
<Glycan> I am not in a position to answer.
<MACscr> http://pastie.org/pastes/9394045/text?key=a02ldaxvchhiecu8eovw
<Lope> https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase - When I try secure erase my SSD by following the steps here, the command finishes in 0.6 sec... Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !find linux-source
<keviv> Glycan haha yeah they're not much to my liking
<ubottu> Found: linux-source, linux-source-3.13.0
<ActionParsnip> Lope: try dban to clear deives, or dd
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, is there a way to upgrade gpu excluding this one lagging?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: is the system a desktop or a laptop?
<rubytor> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: la mayoria aqui habla ingles.... si quieres puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<Lope> ActionParsnip: not a bad idea but isn't secure erase a better method?
<robairt> or a potato
<daniel32> thanks actionparsnip
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabrielaa
<keviv> Rubytor: what other languages are there support communities for?
 * idefinehell 
<ActionParsnip> Lope: with a single sweep, the data is gone. It is a secure sweep
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> por elchat secreto
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, desktop
<TJ-> MACscr: "apt-cache search ^linux-source" will show you want the package "linux-source-3.13.0"
<the_gryffyn> Hey, guys!
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: then buy a cheap Nvidia graphic card and install it. You will be fine
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, i can try to replace the gpu with another one if there is a way to exluding this one and make in way this one will not work
<MACscr> TJ-: ok, so how do i do it in dynamic fashion like i can for the headers?
<rubytor> keviv: honestly I don't know... I just speak spanish and english therefore I know both channels
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: you will need to disable the S3 GPU in BIOS
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, but i think it-s integrated no? so can i exclude this from the system?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: chck your system to see what sort it will take.
<keviv> Rubytor: gotchu
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, ok thank you. i think i can find another gpu without paying anything in my father-s office.. so i-lll try that. tahnk you very uch
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabi conetate pli
<Pici> keviv: Lots. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList (the Local Ubuntu Channels part)
<daniel32> by the by, whats the unique selling point for xubuntu these days, othe than for people who like xfce? I thought it was billed as a smaller, faster ubuntu. but both 14.04s have the same system requirements, apparently...
<rubytor> keviv: try #ubuntu-.. then the first 2 letters of the lenguage
<kantlivelong> is there a way to disable Aero in Chromium 34?
<TheNig> hi altogether
<xubuntu_> ActionParsnip, anyway., for now, im gonna try with lubuntu. do you think im wasting my time until ill change gpu?
<keviv> Pici: damn that's a ton! And why is there one for each state?
<xubuntu_> im sorry for my bad english but thats not my first language
<Pici> keviv: user groups
<keviv> ?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu_: lubuntu is lighter still, may help
<the_gryffyn> Each state?
<the_gryffyn> I think you are wrong about that.
<TJ-> MACscr: You can't - easily - the latest source package is always found by "linux-generic"
<keviv> The_gryffyn: check that link
<kantlivelong> srry. Aura
<Pici> keviv: They are local user groups. LoCo teams.
<MACscr> TJ-: actually wouldnt just linux-source do it?
<the_gryffyn> keviv, which link?
<keviv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> MACscr: it will, yes
<TheNig> hi, lxde or xfce for better performance (on old computers)
<the_gryffyn> keviv, sorry. Yes, you are right. That is weird.
<TheNig> ?
<keviv> The_gryffyn: NP. I thought that's weird myself
<keviv> Pici: what are they for
<keviv> ?
<Pici> keviv: Ever heard of a LUG? They're like that, but for Ubuntu.
<the_gryffyn> keviv, I believe that those channels are for the Ubuntu Teams in each state.
<Pici> yes
<keviv> OK gotchu
<keviv> Do they actually meet in person sometimes?
<TJ-> MACscr: If you want the source to match a particular kernel version though - not the latest - you're better off using e.g. "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-utopic.git ubuntu-utopic" and then checkout the relevant release tag with "git checkout ..."
<the_gryffyn> keviv, I assume so, but they just have so many people spread out that IRC is easier.
<keviv> Hey guys, looking at the HDD for an installation, how can you tell the version?
<keviv> I'm not running from it
<Pici> keviv: Yes. See http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/ and #ubuntu-locoteams
<Pici> keviv: look at the contents /etc/issue
<StarKat> uname -r
<keviv> Pici: thanks :)
<keviv> Pici: what's the "\n \l"?
<the_gryffyn> StarKat, he means the HDD, not booted.
<keviv> Pici: Is that new line-space-something?
<Pici> keviv: yeah
<keviv> Pici: do you know what it is? It isn't one of the python escaped characters?
<Lope> I guess my security erase worked fine. It happened in 0.6 seconds. I guess that's how long it takes on my 40GB SSD.
<bigbrovar> I can't seem to burn cds on ubuntu 14.04
<the_gryffyn> Lope, That's really short..... even for a 40gb.
<bigbrovar> everytime I try and insert a blank cd I get a location is ready mounted error
<keviv> The_gryffyn maybe cause it's a SSD?
<Pici> keviv: I'm not sure what the \l is.  the \n is a newline.
<bigbrovar> I only get an option to create an image
<the_gryffyn> keviv, maybe, but a secure erase on an SSD just resets the blocks to zero, so it should be the same.
<Lope> the_gryffyn: that's what I thought. But the security password gets cleared after I do the security erase command so I guess it works. And I can't do the security erase command without setting the password. so that all seems legit.
<bigbrovar> however when I create the image.. it is saved with a .bin extension... and even though I used braseror to create this file.. braseror is unable to write this file to a cd
<the_gryffyn> Lope, Ok then! I haven't had much experience secure erasing SSDs before.
<milan_> Check this out! http://99daysoffreedom.com/
<mint__> When was the raring repository removed from archive.ubuntu.com?
<the_gryffyn> milan_, nice!
<keviv> The_gryffyn Lope I was thinking that maybe SSDs can erase all bits at once, instead of one at a time (or 1 per head at a time iirc) like a HDD
<bigbrovar> its really weird and frustrating.. spending close to 2 hours trying to burn a freaging cd so I can play me some guerrilas and jamiroquai on my way home from work.. I mean seriously.. its hardly the most complicated task for a modern operating system gosh!
<Pici> mint__: probably recently.  It has been out of support for over 6 months now.
<pravinmishra> How do I check gcc version on my system?
<Lope> keviv: makes sense buddy.
<Lope> I'm gonna setup my 40GB SSD as a caching drive for bcache. How over-provisioned do you think the corsair F40 (40GB SSD is?). I'm wondering if I should make a partition for my cache that's only 93% of the 40GB and leave the other space empty?
<mint__> Pici: I'd like to know the month, if not the exact date. raring went out of support in January, but was the repo still on archive.ubuntu.com after January?
<keviv> Pici: "\l" isn't listed in the man page for echo...
<mint__> pravinmishra: apt-cache policy gcc
<MACscr> I think its funny/sad that people are up in arms about the whole facebook thing
<bigbrovar> apparently this is a know bug with ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1071739 which is marked low has been confirmed and since 2012..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1069964 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1071739 Unable to mount Blank CD-R disc. Location is already mounted." [Low,Confirmed]
<pravinmishra> mint__: thanks
<Pici> mint__: Typically, the archive admins do not remove the release from the server the day that it goes EOL.  Support ended on January 27, 2014 for raring.
<bigbrovar> I spent the better part of today configuring ldap and kerberos.. I shouldnt be tearing my heads out because I am trying to burn a fucking CD!!!!! ..
<Pici> bigbrovar: Please mind your language here.
<mint__> bigbrovar: please complain to the paid support.
<the_gryffyn> keviv, I think you are right.
<bigbrovar> Things like this just make me lose hope with freesoftware after over 7 years
<MonkeyDust> bigbrovar  ldap and kerberos suggest its a server... if it's a server, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<bigbrovar> mint__, am not complaining.. if u can help me help.. if not keep walking
<Pici> bigbrovar: That bug link you posted has a solution, did you look at comment #6?
<the_gryffyn> bigbrovar, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<Lope> any guess as to how much overprovisioning there is on a Corsair F40 (40GB SSD)?
<bigbrovar> MonkeyDust, of cause .. I meant my laptop not work servers... burning a simple cd should not be as hard as configuring ldap and kerberos
<mint__> if you need help, ask a question and wait until somebody answers. leave emotional language out of here, thanks
<keviv> Pici: If I want to upgrade that installation, can I just overwrite the boot part with a new image?
<the_gryffyn> bigbrovar, I agree. There is support for it out of the box, so I have no idea.
<MonkeyDust> bigbrovar  what goes wrong when you try to burn a cd?
<bigbrovar> I get a location already mounted error
<bigbrovar> which is really weird
<MonkeyDust> bigbrovar  a dialog should popup when you insert the empty cd
<the_gryffyn> Try unmounting everything in the CD drive.
<Pici> keviv: what do you mean by "upgrade"?
<keviv> Like 12.10 to 14.04
<mint__> bigbrovar: does that message impede you to burn the disk?
<Pici> keviv: firstly, you can't upgrade directly from 12.10 to 14.04, secondly that sort of upgrade requires the OS be running, you can't just replace the kernel image and have it work.
<bigbrovar> mint__, well it says cant write to disk then gives the reasons as location already mounted
<keviv> Pici: so what are valid upgrade paths? And why must the OS be running
<the_gryffyn> keviv, you need to upgrade to 13.04 by reinstalling from DVD or USB, then upgrading to 14.04 the same way.
<the_gryffyn> Backup first, though.
<MonkeyDust> keviv  backup, the clean install is the fastest, easiest and most efficient
<MonkeyDust> way
<Pici> keviv: I guess you could chroot into the drive and run the install. You can only upgrade from one release to the next, or from one LTS to the next.  So you'd need to do 12.10->13.04->13.10->14.04
<keviv> Boy that's a lot of upgrades
<keviv> OK thanks guys!
<MonkeyDust> keviv  backup, then clean install is the fastest, easiest and most efficient way    <-- typos removed
<bigbrovar> ahh nothing is working.. heading home .. thanks everyone who tried to help
<netameta> ufw allow 53 -- how do i allow range ?
<the_gryffyn> keviv, I agree with MonkeyDust. Backup then fresh install of 14.04. Simplest, and easiest.
<keviv> The_gryffyn: I can just backup /home, format, install 14.04, and then move /home back onto it right?
<the_gryffyn> keviv, yes, but you may want to backup PPAs and installed packages.
<the_gryffyn> keviv, to do so, install "aptik". It can backup apps, and PPAs.
<keviv> The_gryffyn I hadn't installed much anyway
<keviv> Might it be better to just apt-get stuff as I need it?
<the_gryffyn> keviv, yes.
<keviv> OK cool
<TJ-> keviv: You should also back-up "/etc/*" in case it contains system-settings you later need to copy over
<tshot> Hi
<the_gryffyn> I agree, TJ-
<keviv> TJ- all of it?
<the_gryffyn> That's what the /* means.
<keviv> There's nothing that would conflict though?
<TJ-> keviv: I do... it's only text files mostly... not much space, especially as a tar.gz
<the_gryffyn> No, not really.
<Pici> keviv: don't blindly copy that on top of your new install though.
<TJ-> keviv: I keep old "/etc/" from every release, just in case there's something in one I need again later and have forgotten about.
<keviv> Oh so just selectively if I need something ok
<TJ-> keviv: If I realise something is missing, I can go look through the back-ups
<keviv> That's a good idea then
<the_gryffyn> keviv, you should create the DVD or USB beforehand and backup the other things, then wipe.
<the_gryffyn> That was slightly obvious, though.
<the_gryffyn> I need to go now, thanks guys!
<concord> Any word on the ubuntu phone?
<keviv> Thanks the_gryffyn!
<TJ-> keviv: Also, if you've done much using 'sudo' as root, think about backing up "/root/" in case there's saved preferences, key-files, etc., there too
<DJones> concord: Probably best asking in #ubuntu-touch for that
<concord> DJones: thanks
<TJ-> keviv: I'm thinking particularly of SSH keys in "/root/.ssh/"
<keviv> TJ- I really don't think that I even used it once actually. I can't seem to get the stupid win 8 secure boot out of the way
<TJ-> keviv: Also... !!! .... if you've created virtual machines, you may want to back those images up (e.g. "/var/lib/libvirt/" )
<keviv> TJ- OK so I won't have to this time, but in the future I should bak /home/, /etc/, /root/, and /var/lib/libvrt/ (if I've created any VMs) right?
<tinker> log in as root, is it enough to sudo?
<fff> i'm the guy facing troubles with xubuntu who's the guy was heloping me?
<MonkeyDust> fff  ask the channel
<fff> anyway
<fff> what is that?
<TJ-> keviv: There is an easier way, the way I do it. Install using LVM Logical Volumes ... don't allocate all the space, just enough for what is needed. Seperate out per-release directories (root-fs, /var/) from cross-release (/home/, /usr/local/ /var/lib/libvirt/, etc.) one LV each as separate mountpoints... then when you want to do a clean install you can do it alongside those without deleting or disturbing them, simply by allocating additional space to new LVs for t
<TJ-> he new install
<fff> is that the support channel?
<MonkeyDust> fff  this is the support channel yes
<netameta> i am trying to set up nodeMailer. getting connrefus errror, how can i connect to a certain address to check if something blocks it in ubuntu
<fff> ok
<keviv> TJ- yea I did that with /home but I didn't think to do it with anything ekset
<keviv> *else
<fff> my gpu was lagging a lot whit xubuntu but everythign worked good. i tried lubuntu finally it's good,. but i don't know why it don't get my usb pen for wifi modem
<fff> how can i get the internet access?
<TJ-> keviv: my current LV mounts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799368/
<netameta> Anyone ?
<MonkeyDust> netameta  don't say "anyone?", better repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, until someone can help
<fff> MonkeyDust: do you how i can solve that
<netameta> ok
<netameta> how can i check if i can connect to a certain address to make sure its not blocked
<keviv> TJ- oh. Why not one volume for all of /home?
<TJ-> keviv: Because I have a "/home/all/" as a base mountpoint for all file-systems shared across users
<TJ-> keviv: By using LVs like that they can be extended and shrunk as needed. I do a lot of software build and test, so file-systems grow and shrink alot
<keviv> But why not count /home as one fs? It'll still shrink and grow, but less to handle
<TJ-> keviv: Because if /home/ file-system is purely for user home directories ... separation into separate smaller file-system makes snapshots, backups, sharing and cloning more fine-grained and easier to manage
<keviv> TJ- okay well I'd probably only be using it for light programing, and probably torrenting anyway
<TJ-> keviv: If I boot into an alternate OS install, I can still mount some of those file-systems without needing to do anything special to protect /home/ from being modified in a way that would upset the user accounts
<keviv> Oh true
<TJ-> keviv: Another useful aspect of LVs is, if say VirtualMachines runs out of space that won't affect my /home/$USER/ directory
<Malsasa> Hello, I was using Chromium 25 (and today 34). Everyday, no problem in my Ubuntu 12.04 since first install in 2012. But now, I don't know why, everytime I start Chromium (or Rekonq or Konqueror) to browse, I get my cursor disappearing. It is very annoying. It disappear when I click, right click, hover to a button that has tooltip, and always disappear when scrolling. Just open Chromium/those browsers and my cursor disappearing in every other applications
<Malsasa> (including Libreoffice and Dolphin). This problem doesn't occured in Firefox at all. I have asked #freedesktop and a guy say "it is strange, i can't help", I have googled and try many ways from askubuntu, it is same. I don't have any idea why this problem occured. Any idea for me? Thank you. I use Ubuntu 12.04, Chromium 34 from official repo.
<TJ-> keviv: so no weird 0-length config files that then cause strange failures in applications
<keviv> TJ- yeah that's one reason that I did one volume for /home, bit it makes sense to make a new volume for each categorical subdirectory within /home
<TJ-> keviv: I've had servers that have run out of space for "/var/log/" and having that in its own file-system helps prevent wider system issues if "/var/" would be out of space instead
<netameta> how can i check if i can connect to a certain address to make sure its not blocked
<keviv> TJ- I like that
<keviv> netameta ping
<netameta> ping address port ?
<TJ-> keviv: The best part of using LVs is being able to do "sudo lvextend -L +4G VG/LV && sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/VG-LV" and have it do an online resize without needing an unmount
<TJ-> netameta: Is it a TCP port? is it TLS/SSL? You can use "telnet $IP $PORT" or "openssl s_client -connect $IP:$PORT"
<keviv> Netameta: is it a remote address or are you testing a local poet?
<netameta> its a secure smpt server
<keviv> *port
<TJ-> netameta: OK, use the s_client approach then
<netameta> like smtp.gmail.com 465
<keviv> TJ- O.O that's awesome
<netameta> you have any article or link about that so i can read ?
<TJ-> netameta: "openssl s_client smtp.gmail.com:465" => "220 mx.google.com ESMTP jb16sm46045978wic.10 - gsmtp" => "QUIT"
<netameta> so 220 mx.google.com ESMTP d10sm26952397qaq.10 - gsmtp means its not blocked ?
<TJ-> netameta: That's the SMTP server talking :)
<netameta> ah
<netameta> Crap so it is open to me..
<TJ-> netameta: send it "QUIT" to drop the connection
<netameta> there's something else then
<netameta> Ahh this is awesome i can talk back
<keviv> That reminds me I still need to change my passwords back from heartbleed
<TJ-> netameta: You can send an email that way "EHLO your.domain.tld" then "MAIL FROM: me@your.domain.tld". At this point you may require to do "AUTH LOGIN"
<sambuco> let's check everything
<TJ-> netameta: Are you trying to deliver mail to Gmail, or use it as your upstream SMTP relay (if Google provides your email service)
<ssarah> guys, whats the keyboard shorcut to move windows to the right or left?
<ssarah> like in windows: Winkey+Left or +Right
<netameta> i am trying to setup a mail client on nodeMailer
<netameta> TJ- is it possible that i need to configure my nginx or it shouldnt matter ?
<TJ-> netameta: But is that Google SMTP service your upstream SMTP relay? The AUTH challenge suggests that it is only for authorised customers to send their mail via, so your client will need to AUTH with some gmail credentials
<netameta> TJ-, My client do authenticate with username/password
<TJ-> netameta: OK, so you've got a local config issue then, it sounds like
<netameta> it should not have anything to do with appache or nginx right ? i mean this is more for http server
<netameta> those*
<TJ-> netameta: I doubt an HTTP server is going to have anything to do with the SMTP client, but I'm not familiar with what you're doing
<netameta> TJ- Thanks very much for you're help
<Lope> why is bcache-tools not in the main ubuntu repo? how can I install it?
<MonkeyDust> !find bcache
<ubottu> Found: libcache-cache-perl, libcache-fastmmap-perl, libcache-historical-perl, libcache-memcached-fast-perl, libcache-memcached-managed-perl
<Pici> Lope: Their website states that there is a PPA available.  It doesn't look like it has been submitted to the repositories for inclusion.
<TJ-> Lope: Ubuntu inherits/syncs most packages from Debian. bcache is currently in debian-mentoring
<Pici> or that.
<TJ-> Lope see http://mentors.debian.net/package/bcache-tools
<Lope> thanks
<mojtaba> Hi, I have two ubuntu machine behind the router in the same LAN segment. Is there anyway to ssh them without changing the port number of one of them?
 * MonkeyDust has never changed a port for ssh
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  why would you change a port?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  are you trying to ssh them from outside the LAN?
<Alpha-Omega> Does anyone know why MPV doesn't show an OSD on version 14.04?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Yes, both at the same time
<Alpha-Omega> I see that there should be an OSD to control, and seek, and volume, but I don't see anything.
<^Lestat> um, I downloaded a tarball of sublime text 2. Wehre should I extract it to?
<OerHeks> ^Lestat, an universal place can be /opt/<folder>
<^Lestat> hmmm
<gimmic> using netboot, can you point the install at an older kernel?
<gimmic> maybe with preseed?
<^Lestat> is that in home/opt ?
<^Lestat> answer: no
<^Lestat> I need to think BEFORE I ask
<OerHeks> no, /opt/ is in the root of your system /
<OerHeks> it will be available to all users, if you config it right
<mojtaba> any idea? MonkeyDust
<OerHeks> mojtaba, easiest way is to give one ssh service a different port, and forward that port in your router, so you can reach both from WAN
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Is there any other way to do this?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/InstallingConfiguringTesting#Start_sshd_on_a_Different_Listening_Port
<OerHeks> mojtaba, not that i know
<biay-che> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<field> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<vinodh> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<uli> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<gulukota> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<yuh> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<felicia> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<mangesh> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<Guest50849> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<ashok> drHAvm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjpQYj
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mousumi> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<biay-che> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<field> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<vinodh> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<sylveste> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<gulukota> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<kiang-sh> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<tse> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<felicia> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<yuh> zkDNag Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine rofFLj
<robairt> what was that
<biay-che> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<mousumi> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<vinodh> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<sylveste> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<kiang-sh> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<tse> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<felicia> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<Guest50849> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<mangesh> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
<stephani> dqDLlv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bgrDBm
 * takaji scZJwd Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjmJTw 
 * dianne scZJwd Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjmJTw 
 * ROCKMAN scZJwd Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjmJTw 
 * kwang scZJwd Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjmJTw 
 * chihsing scZJwd Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjmJTw 
 * bradley scZJwd Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine vjmJTw 
<jie> cbCClp Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine fzgVLh
<afrid> cbCClp Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine fzgVLh
<bromberg> cbCClp Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine fzgVLh
<takaji> cbCClp Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine fzgVLh
<lory> cbCClp Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine fzgVLh
<prabhu> cbCClp Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine fzgVLh
<renee> cbCClp Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine fzgVLh
 * ahmet sgZKgb Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kloPHb 
 * huong sgZKgb Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kloPHb 
 * bettie sgZKgb Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kloPHb 
 * dianne sgZKgb Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kloPHb 
 * ginger sgZKgb Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kloPHb 
 * indra sgZKgb Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kloPHb 
 * prabhu iiSAah Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine zviMBd 
 * takaji iiSAah Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine zviMBd 
 * afrid iiSAah Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine zviMBd 
 * ROCKMAN ziLDnn Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine pklRVu 
<ROCKMAN> foNQcq Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine guiPBe
 * HackHackHack iiSAah Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine zviMBd 
 * yu-fang iiSAah Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine zviMBd 
<ahmet> foNQcq Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine guiPBe
 * huong dxXAln Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine yqpKIg 
<canute> jcTKnq Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bzfOCj
 * canute kdIAgh Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine mabYYx 
<su-lin> jcTKnq Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bzfOCj
 * su-lin kdIAgh Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine mabYYx 
 * krishnam dxXAln Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine yqpKIg 
<krishnam> jcTKnq Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bzfOCj
<takaji> lmISre Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine cjkVPj
 * takaji jbHLpg Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kltQPd 
 * rom jbHLpg Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kltQPd 
 * bradley jbHLpg Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kltQPd 
<prabir> lmISre Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine cjkVPj
 * prabir jbHLpg Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kltQPd 
<lory> plQTku Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine olsVOq
<rom> plQTku Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine olsVOq
<joan> plQTku Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine olsVOq
<sherrie> plQTku Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine olsVOq
<renee> plQTku Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine olsVOq
<yu-fang> plQTku Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine olsVOq
 * yu-fang mjBGpe Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine xeeTYe 
<yu-fang> hsNMme Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine xbeCAg
<bromberg> jcTKnq Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine bzfOCj
 * bromberg kdIAgh Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine mabYYx 
 * ginger xtUXyu Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ngoWHn 
<bromberg> lmISre Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine cjkVPj
<dianne> plQTku Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine olsVOq
 * dianne mjBGpe Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine xeeTYe 
<dianne> hsNMme Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine xbeCAg
 * indra ouRJcm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine suyVHt 
 * swane ouRJcm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine suyVHt 
 * Guest2361 ouRJcm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine suyVHt 
 * jo-ann ouRJcm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine suyVHt 
 * deborah ouRJcm Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine suyVHt 
<Adohgg> wth
<mist> just spam
<IdleOne> Just calm down
<bromberg> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<afrid> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<huong> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<bettie> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<wuntsin> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<ahmet> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<krishnam> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<dongming> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<prabir> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<vibhu> ueQTxl Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine ivtIDt
<krishnam> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<prabhu> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<dongming> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<ahmet> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<jo-ann> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<indra> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<bradley> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<Skill_killer> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<ryohei> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<alessand> yuWFua Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine nfzTQb
<Adohgg> something something IDF palestine
<dongming> yzVItf Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine gboXAj
 * dongming olLJpv Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine swsLPs 
<dongming> deNLsw Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine Free Palestine kkfHGs
<danbower> i've got a dual monitor setup and i'm experiencing an issue where program A sitting within monitor X outputs prompts to monitor Y. any way to sort this?
<nnathanb> is it ok to restart a server while services are running on it eg apache
<lotuspsychje> danbower: did you try xrandr
<danbower> never heard of it..i'll look into it now. thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | danbower
<ubottu> danbower: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Myrtti> nnathanb: uh, what do you actually mean by that?
<nnathanb> Myrtti, well if apache is currently running server users, should it be stopped before issuing shutdown -r now
<Myrtti> nnathanb: the services will be stopped anyway before shutdown
<nnathanb> i understand that but will they be shutdown correctly ?
<hotmedal> Can anyone tell me how a possibly corrupt SD card can cause Kernel Panic just by trying to read from it?
<lotuspsychje> hotmedal: i have seen some issues before with sdcard slot and weird errors in syslog
<lotuspsychje> hotmedal: what version of ubuntu is this?
<hotmedal> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> hotmedal: maybe try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and play with your sdcard a bit for realtime errors
<hotmedal> unfortunately I no longer have the culprit SD card
<hotmedal> but I do have another question
<Myrtti> nnathanb: I don't see why not
<lotuspsychje> hotmedal: ask mate
<hotmedal> on startup I see a bunch of lines sometimes with "ata" in them. Can't really read it all. But most of the times they arent there, there's just something about cfg wl (the wifi driver). Where can I see the log?
<lotuspsychje> hotmedal: /var/log/syslog
<jumanji> hey guys can someone recommend a firewall that lets me block all ips except for the ip of mydomain.com
<lotuspsychje> hotmedal: or dmesg in terminal
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | jumanji
<ubottu> jumanji: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hotmedal> lotuspsychje: hotmedal@hotmedal-Lenovo:~$ dmesg | grep DRDY
<hotmedal> [    5.458481] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<hotmedal> [    5.795784] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<hotmedal> [   27.460318] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<hotmedal> [   27.809893] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<hotmedal> [   29.116344] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<unopaste> hotmedal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> hotmedal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<MarkyC> hotmedal: ~pastebin
<hotmedal> crap
<hotmedal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799735/
<hotmedal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799735/    < did this go through?
<Beldar> hotmedal, If you see it we do, and the frustration comment is not needed.
<hotmedal> sorry, didn't think that would be too many lines
<hotmedal> Google says run fsck, should I?
<Beldar> hotmedal, From a quick look at DRDY I see bad HD, and connectios in general, do a smart check from disks top right gear drop down.
<Loshki> hotmedal: this is usually a disk error (grep for ata3.00 in your dmesg) I think, due to the disk not being ready. It could mean the disk is pre-failure, or it could be the disk needs time to spin up. An fsck can't hurt, followed by SMART checks.
<thephreak> hey quick question, I'm running 12.04 (precise) and trying to upgrade to 12.10, none of the mirrors seem to have the quantal files. I'm getting the error: quantal.tar.gz.gpg
<IdleOne> thephreak: that is because 12.10 is EOL
<IdleOne> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> thephreak, 12.10 and 13.04 are eol and 13.10 will be within weeks, I would go to 14.04 when it shows in the update/upgrade gui and be backed up.
<thephreak> okay, can I upgrade to another release then? I'd rather not do a fresh install
<thephreak> .
<kostkon> thephreak, when 14.04.1 comes out you will be given the option to upgrade to it. That in a couple of weeks
<Beldar> thephreak, I answered that.
<kostkon> thephreak, just be patient
<thephreak> sorry so much scrolls by in my little term window with all the join/quit messages.
<thephreak> Thank you very much
<Beldar> thephreak, You can turn of the join/quit
<thephreak> in epic4?
<MonkeyDust> thephreak  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule  <-- july 24
<Beldar> thephreak, Any app by telling the freenode server.
<thephreak> oh perfect, I see
<keviv> Is there a built-in key combo to launch a terminal emulator?
<MonkeyDust> keviv  ctrl alt t
<keviv> Thanks.
<gadgetron> Hey guys. Need some advice on boot issues in trusty
<Lope> I need to decide between bcache enhanceIO and dm-cache. I'm starting with an empty backing drive and an empty cache drive. So although people complain about having to start with empty drives, that doesn't matter to me. What do you think?
<anonymous_> I installed google chrome stable but he won't рун
<anonymous_> run*
<gadgetron> Boot seems to lag at certain places. went through the dmesg logs and found certain jumps. A quick google did not take me anywhere. Anyone have an idea on what i can do about it. Where do i post the dmesg log so you guys can look at it?
<rewbycraft> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<keviv> Why don't we use pastebin?
<rewbycraft> keviv: I usually do. I just wanted to use a command for once.
<keviv> Haha :)
<MACscr> why do some network devices get persistent rules setup by default with 14.04, but others dont?
<MonkeyDust> MACscr  that's more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<MACscr> i am having a horrible time trying to get consistent network device names
<Beldar> gadgetron, Time of boot and context like is this encrypted, is it a uefi....etc would help.
<MACscr> MonkeyDust: how so?
<OEP> Is there some reason why the "drawstuff" library isn't included with "libode" when you isntall it?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting can give you insight into what's taking so long.
<Beldar> gadgetron, Have you done a text boot to see what is going on?
<gadgetron> @beldar @rewbycraft : i tried bootchart. Here is the dmesg log
<gadgetron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799866/
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Can you give us the bootchart?
<gadgetron> How do i post the image?
<rewbycraft> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rewbycraft> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<rewbycraft> (substitute screenshot with bootchart png)
<Beldar> rewbycraft, Be sure to preface nicks when addressing others. ;)
<nabilhassein> I have a question about unattended-upgrades. I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates but I want to automate the setup
<nabilhassein> so the purple dialog that results from `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow unattended-upgrades` is pretty annoying
<gadgetron> rewbycraft ,Here its is http://imgur.com/jrJpGF4
<nabilhassein> is there another way to configure unattended-upgrades?
<rewbycraft> nabilhassein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_cron_and_aptitude
<gadgetron> @rewbycraft , What i understood from dmesg was that it seems to repair the partition every time and takes too long for something like "random: nonblocking pool is initialized"
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: It seems it's hanging on disk seeks. If you wanna speed it up, I suggest getting a SSD.
<nabilhassein> rewbycraft: thanks. There won't be any difference in behavior between this and the above method?
<gadgetron> @rewbycraft : I am pretty sure its a ubuntu only issue. I run eos luna which boots up pretty quickly and does not have such jumps in the dmesg
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: And I don't know where you're getting the partition repair thing from. I'm not seeing that in the log you gave.
<rewbycraft> nabilhassein: Cron is how you automate stuff like this.
<gadgetron> @rewbycraft: it was there in the dmesg
<rewbycraft> nabilhassein: I have a cron job on my servers that update them every day at 24:00.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Where?
<gadgetron> @rewbycraft : at the 9.02 mark
<nabilhassein> rewbycraft: I'm familiar with cron. I was just curious about how to automate the kind of dialog that dpkg-reconfigure pops up. I don't know what that kind of dialog is called so I couldn't google it
<gadgetron> @rewbycraft:something about recovery required
<rewbycraft> nabilhassein: Ah, like that.
<Lope> I have an empty hard drive and an empty SSD. (no need to migrate data etc, any FS is ok) Should I use bcache or dm-cache?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Oh that, yes I saw that. But it's already done with that before the delay in messages.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: So that doesn't matter.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Although you might wanna look into that because it shouldn't be happening.
<theToastIsDone> i dont know if this is the place to offer this, but.. I own a domain name (ubuntuftw.com, in other words Ubuntu FTW), if anyone is interested in buying it... just wondering
<kostkon> theToastIsDone, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gadgetron> @rewbycraft: it jumped to 18 seconds after that. Sometimes i even get something about plymouth termination issue.
<theToastIsDone> ahh ok, thx
<gadgetron> @rewbycraft: this is the other bootchart image
<gadgetron> http://imgur.com/s2KYVkP
<curious2000> hello. i have a newbie question. how do i disable the log on whenever i boot up my computer?
<cuddylier> If a user had access to the /etc/passwd file, would they be able to e.g. change the root password?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: The plymouth thing is because it doesn't always co-operate with systemd. It jumps to 18 seconds because after recovery the partition is mounted and all the binaries are being looked up and loaded into memory. In order to do this it needs to go all over the disk to find the data, which is causing the delay.
<anonymous_> hot to reinstall ubuntu with command line
<anonymous_> how*
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: If they had (write) access to that file, you'd have bigger problems than that.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Could you look into this slightly earlier bootchart? http://imgur.com/s2KYVkP
<cuddylier> rewbycraft: it's not writeable, just readable
<MonkeyDust> !install | anonymous_ start here
<ubottu> anonymous_ start here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: Then no.
<cuddylier> rewbycraft: Okay great, thanks
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: Read access is normal, it is used to authenticate you.
<cuddylier> rewbycraft: Yeah, I thought that
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: And this is another issue thats causing boot to slow 3.427987] random: nonblocking pool is initialized
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Same thing. It's waiting for the partition to mount and then it suddenly starts loading a variety of programs needed to boot the system. Those programs, though, are located all over the disk.
<cuddylier> For my web directories, is it safe to just set them all to root to avoid e.g. the webuser, www-data from being able to go into folders it shouldn't?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Not an issue. Just a notification that the random number gen is online.
<anonymous_> ok, thanks .
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: Why would you do that? That way the http server can't access them.
<UltimaKR> Hi, does anyone know about lubuntu and graphics cards?
<cuddylier> rewbycraft: It seems it still can, because someone made a script that got into one of my sites and since they all had the user as www-data they were able to go into all the website folders eventhough the permissions were 711
<gadgetron> rewbycraft:  Then there is nothing out of place in the boot process? The latest one ended at 34 in the log. The boot before that ended at 23.
<cuddylier> And 711 is meant to be the public can't read
<cuddylier> I changed that and the tool they used can no longer read the files but the website works fine
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: That's how it's supposed to work. The webserver is www-data.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Nothing is out of place other than the recovery thing (although that isn't what's slowing you down). If you want a speedup, get a SSD.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: I use ubuntu as a daily driver. The only issue so far was the boot time. My laptop is fairly specced and runs really well most of the time. Does not lag at all.
<cuddylier> rewbycraft: how can I stop a script that is injected into one of my sites then going into other website folders?
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: The script accessing the folders is not the issue. The fact that they can inject the script, however, is.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: i5 , HD8730 , 1600MHz ram
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: You still have a mechanical hdd. Lemme see if I can find the instructional/explainational vid I usually give people.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: I dual boot it with windows 8 with takes 30 seconds if i restart or 15 seconds from shutdown(hybrid)
<cuddylier> rewbycraft: yes it is, I have found how they do it but just incase it happens again I mean
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Windows 8 does all sorts of weird things to make it go like that.
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: The script is most likely executed in the context of the webserver. As long as the server can access stuff, so can an injected script.
<danbower> what exactly do you mean by injected script?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: I was only wondering why ubuntu was taking longer. I know a SSD will speed things up. Elementary os luna is based on ubuntu 12.04 but it still manages to boot in under 22 seconds. I mentioned dual boot. its actually a triple boot.
<cuddylier> rewbycraft: So if I changed the website folder owner to e.g. 'root' then the script could use root?
<cuddylier> As at the moment the script has a console on it and everything
<rewbycraft> cuddylier: No. The script has whatever use perms the http server has.
<danbower> cuddylier, how is this script being injected?
<cuddylier> danbower: It was via WHMCS
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Granted ubuntu loads more stuff on boot then elementary. But the same thing applies to both. Windows on the other hand does some black magic.
<^Lestat> voodoo
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Windows i believe does a hybrid shutdown which enables it boot faster. but if you restart it , it will take much longer. for me the restart was atmost 30 seconds and normal boot( booting after a simple shutdown) was 15seconds. Luna takes 20 seconds. Seems to be something deeper than i can see is causing the lag. I guess the extra 10sec wait is still worth it.
<kostkon> gadgetron, yeah, your boot speed is a bit on the slow side. even my atom netbook boots vanilla 12.04 faster than your i5. probably fsck is slowing things down, assuming that for some reason it is being started and checks your hd on every boot
<danbower> cuddylier, oh. well i'm not particularly experienced with servers but i use "virtualmin" on my dev box which automates a lot of it. basically each host is represented as a user. so there'd be ~foo/public_html/ and ~bar/public_html/. naturally foo can only access stuff belonging to foo with this setup
<cuddylier> danbower: I see, or even separate VPSs for each website I guess would be another solution
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Maybe a later reinstall will fix it. Anyway thanks for your support. If i find something that works , i will let you know. #been using ubuntu since 11.10.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Me too. BTW: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2404258,00.asp
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Explains HDD vs SSD
<danbower> cuddylier, yeah that could work too. maybe have a play with virtualmin? not sure how it integrates with whmcs but i personally like it
<rewbycraft> kostkon: That seems weird. I almost never get fsck nowadays.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: thanks for the link. But i am well versed with such things.
<cuddylier> Mhm maybe, thanks
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: I can't assume anything in terms of knowledge. Sorry if you feel offended.
<danbower> cuddylier, even if you don't use you could get a feel for it how sets up such things
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: of course not. You might have come to a different conclusion if you had been physically debugging the laptop. I was just stating things.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: True. I usually prefer having my hands on the actual machine. But helping people via irc is a nice challenge.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Yep. Agree with that. It works on a level thats better than simple googling.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Still, your bootchart is about the same as mine and I've spend enough time to know that it means one thing: You're hitting the physical limits of the HDD seek time.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: I wanted to ask this too. Did you have any luck with getting multitouch on the trackpad to work with gestures? simple two finger gestures work fine. Found something called touchegg which did not work ||  Ubuntu 13.10 booted much faster. Thats why i said it seemed to be isolated to 14.04 for me.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Depends on what you want it to do?
<rock_> Hiii
<mjuszczak> Is there a way with bzr to get the current version of the package?  I'm trying to use --newversion so that I can add "ppa1" but I want to script it... which means it would need to read the current version number so that I could pass it into --newversion with "ppa1" appended.  Any thoughts?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft : Like 3 finger upward swipe to imitate the (super+w) function? Helpful when multitasking. I ended up using hotcorners for that and the workspace , but it would feel nice to have gestures for that.
<rewbycraft> It seems to be supported by default if the wiki is to be believed. (I only use awesomewm and not unity)
<gadgetron> rewbycraft : What was that again? awesomewm? can you link some resource for that desktop environment?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: It's a tiling window manager (and it doesn't have gestures, almost everything is done with the keyboard).
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: http://awesome.naquadah.org/ (is available as "awesome" in the ubuntu repos)
<Caroga> hi guys
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: seems nice. But not something i would go to for now. Oldschool geek style.
<Caroga> was wondering, any of you ever noticed internet/wifi stability problems when using wifi AND bluetooth ?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Kinda. But you can configure it to look and behave however you want it. I spent a good time configuring it, but worth it. (sadly java doesn't wanna co-operate)
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Do you have any solution for improving battery life? Been using tlp and thermald, it works in a way, but not as much as i would have liked it to.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Then its not for me. Need java for too many things unfortunately.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Turn down backlighting. Also, powertop can really show you what's using power.
<saqib_> hi
<saqib_> i need help sir
<saqib_> how are you all ?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Let me clarify: java works, the context menus are just a bit weird and select the item below what I'm hovering over.
<saqib_> my usb mouse suspend after hibernate what should i do ?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Makes Intellij a bit annoying, but keyboard shortcuts save the day.
<saqib_> help help help
<saqib_> help me pleae
<saqib_> please
<Beldar> !please | saqib_
<saqib_> my usb mouse suspend after restart can any one provide me solutions ?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: The powerstat power usage stats dont make sense some times. Usage is about 12 watts sometimes and then its fine. But occasionally it does not get below 16 watts. Sometimes a restart works, sometimes it does not.
<saqib_> hello
<saqib_> ok bye
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: I use powertop to because it shows you what device is using the power.
<Beldar> saqib_, State your issue an just that.
<danbower> saqib_, do you have another mouse to try? i'm not entirely sure what you mean by "suspend" but perhaps it has just died?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: right now it says some usb device : usb 2.0 generic is using about 11 watts even though no usb device is connected.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Internal usb. Do you have bluetooth?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: yes but its off.
<rewbycraft> WiFi then?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Anything with lights and/or antenna's is generally the issue.
<rewbycraft> *antennas
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: i guess its just showing the wrong device id.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft : i use a intel wifi card. supposed to be efficient at power managemtn.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Could be. It's fairly common for internal WiFi and bluetooth modules to actually be usb devices connected to an internal usb bus.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Yeah. Need to check into how its on mine.
<gadgetron> i used to be able to get it down to 9 watt usage on 13.10
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: by switching ooff the dedicated graphics.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Like I said, a general rule of thumb that seems to work for me: The order of power consumption is: Screen backlight -> anything with an antenna -> gpu/cpu -> hdd -> other stuff
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Even then i guess on any given laptop ubuntu seems to run out faster than windows.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: You have a machine with dual gfx? I only have a dedicated nvidia card.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: dedicated AMD. HD8730
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Yeah. Ubuntu takes a bit more power than windows because it's doing more than windows is (it likes to keep things running full power).
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Neat.
<^Lestat> Can I just delete aplication folders like I do in unix?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: <- the gfx card I mean.
<Beldar> ^Lestat, And the end goal doing that is?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Thanks. Dont game much but black flag does look pretty good when hooked up to a hdtv
<^Lestat> removing an ap?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: I mostly play minecraft but a good gfx card allows me to pull all sorts of fancy stuff.
<ropuros> ciao
<Beldar> ^Lestat, No, if you want it removed you need apt-get remove if purged apt-get purge
<^Lestat> and if I "installed it" via untarring it?
<Beldar> ^Lestat, This is on apps from the repos, ones you install may be different.
<rewbycraft> ^Lestat: make uninstall
<Beldar> ^Lestat, Any legit tar should have a read me with info.
<rewbycraft> ^Lestat: If you ran "sudo make install" than deleting the src dir (the untarred dir) isn't going to do much.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Seems the tunables section in powertop is acutally useful. Never worked in 13.10 and assumed it wouldnt continue in 14.04. But it does! usage down to 11 watts now. Yeah, i like converting videos and using the GPU to do it is much faster. and rendering the app layout on SDK's is much faster when having a good GPU. or using the video processing software.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Or just making your desktop look fancy.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: True that. do you have any suggestion for a good IRC client? Empathy is fine but dont really like it that much
<mw> hello, I have a problem with jackd
<Beldar> !details | mw
<ubottu> mw: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mw> is it possible to use it in parallel with alsa?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: XChat.
<mw> when I enable jack, programs using alsa stop playing
<mw> my friend suggested me to set plughw in jackd but it didnt help
<ses1984> hi, i'm trying to use php5-imap module from the repositories and running into some weird problem. i do apt-get install php5-imap and it says i have the latest version installed. but then i try php -m | grep -i imap and it is not listed...what's going on? is there something else i need to do to complete the install?
<Beldar> mw, Be careful in spreading the info across more than one post you will get lost possibly.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Hmm. will try that. Rarely use IRC. Glad i did today though. Only place where you can mention anything about linux and people dont gape.
<mw> I have a problem: I can't use jackd in parallel with ALSA - when I enable jackd, programs using ALSA stop sending audio output. Is it possible to run both at once?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Well, the internet has many places where linux users gather.
<Pici> mw: If you don't get an answer here, you may want to ask in #ubuntustudio :)
<mw> thanks pici - that's what im using, but ubuntu has larger community ;D
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: I change that to one of the few places. But then internet always has everything you can think of.
<Pici> mw: yes, but #ubuntustudio has people who know a lot more about jackd than we do
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Yup.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Thats the best part about it. Recent moves by the russian gvt about user data is troubling though.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Such moves will only encourage the chinese govt about their orwellien great firewall.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: If we're going down that hole we'd better continue the convo in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Of course. Does using TLP really help with battery life?
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: TLP?
<mw> xchat is really good and reliable - I use it
<mw> it's also a default client in ubuntu
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: yeah. A quick googling about battery saving turns up tlp.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Link?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft:http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: If it does what it says then yes.
<mjuszczak> Anyone here familiar with bzr?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: I am not really sure about its efficiency. But then again something is better than nothing is it not.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Why not just try it and see?
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Its already installed. Have to perform a test case when i next reinstall from scratch without installing tlp for a while.
<rewbycraft> gadgetron: Keep me posted. I'm rather interested.
<gadgetron> rewbycraft: Will do.
<Tom3211> when im using fdisk to create new partition
<Tom3211> it asks me about sectors, not cylinders as in many guides
<Tom3211> what is diffrence and why it ask me about sectors?
<Tom3211> im using virtualboxed linux to learn ;)
<sukrit> Here . Running into Hash Sum mismatch with trusty while running apt-get update  (when run for first time) ....    Started happenin 1 hour back. Things have been working before....  ANyone aware of this issue
<Spec> sukrit: i've seen that happen while a mirror was updating
<sukrit> Spec:   Is it getting updated now  ?  My script is constantly failing ....   was wondering how long the process takes ....
<Spec> sukrit: no idea
<rewbycraft> sukrit: Run "sudo rm -fR /var/lib/apt/lists/*" (without quotes) and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<sukrit> rewbtcraft: let me try that
<rewbycraft> sukrit: What you're experiencing is a corrupted package list on disk. The commands I gave delete the lists on your hdd and then redownloads them from the servers.
<Loshki> Tom3211: why aren't you using gparted instead? Much easier...
<sukrit> ahh...  Looks like than issue with the ubuntu docker image ....
<rewbycraft> sukrit: Can happen.
<rewbycraft> Tom3211: Loshki: Or even parted (the cli version of gparted)
<sukrit> rewbycraft:  will check if they pushed a new image which had this issue    ... Thanks for your help
<rewbycraft> sukrit: Then you need to execute these commands on the image. Also, no problem.
<nathanel1itane> does anyone know how get a proper zenity exit status when pressing cancel?
<^Lestat> ack! http://pastebin.com/QxqhEhkV
<rewbycraft> nathanel1itane: $?
<nathanel1itane> rewbycraft: yes, i know, but when i press cancel, i still get 0 = 0
<nathanel1itane> *0 == 0
<nathanel1itane> rewbycraft: http://sprunge.us/aVPB
<sukrit> rewbycraft:  Surprisingly , there has been no new pushes ...  and now the problem is gone ... wondering if there was problem in upstream ubuntu repository....
<rewbycraft> nathanel1itane: Try this: http://pastebin.com/AwLksHb3
<rewbycraft> sukrit: *shrug* As long as it works.
<wannabegeekster> Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 on VirtualBox.  Is it normal for there to be no xorg.conf file anywhere?  I am only getting 640x480 resolution right now
<rewbycraft> wannabegeekster: Yes. It's dynamically generated on boot. In order to fix the resolution you'll wanna install virtualbox-guest-dkms in the vm and reboot.
<rewbycraft> *boot=the fly
<tinker> cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -
<tinker> where does that install?
<wannabegeekster> Ok thanks
<rewbycraft> tinker: You're home directory.
<rewbycraft> *your (it's getting late, can you tell?)
<varunendra> wannabegeekster, the xorg.conf file is no longer needed by the default Ubuntu installation. It gets generated, if required, by proprietary drivers like nvidia or fglrx (ATI). To get proper resolution in VBox, you need to install "Guest Additions" in the guest OS.
<rewbycraft> varunendra: VBox guest additions is also known as virtualbox-guest-dkms in the ubuntu repos.
<wannabegeekster> Doing  that now.  Will see what happens on the reboot
<allgoodAtTaoti> hi all, trying out a build of 14.04 to switch some php servers to. I'm testing mysql but am getting mysql_gone_away errors for what should be a pretty standard application. Before I spend a ton of time debugging is this a common issue that's been happening in 14.04? I realize this may be a question for #mysql but I ask here because mysql was installed using apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 but my application is reporting 5.5.37-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<allgoodAtTaoti> which seems inconsistant
<nathanel1itane> rewbycraft: no go
<rewbycraft> nathanel1itane: Did you reboot the vm?
<nathanel1itane> the else still goes to 0 == 0
<varunendra> rewbycraft, but installing it on Host is not enough, one has to install it from within the Guest OS as well - which I'm sure you already know :)
<rewbycraft> nathanel1itane: Sorry, wrong person.
<rewbycraft> varunendra: That's what i said. There's no use in guest additions on the host.
<wannabegeekster> Loud and clear rewbycraft
<rewbycraft> wannabegeekster: Does it work now?
<rewbycraft> nathanel1itane: I don't know then. I was looking at this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19812843/shell-script-zenity-check-if-canceled
<wannabegeekster> Rebooting as we speak.  Will let you know momentarily
<rewbycraft> wannabegeekster: First command I issue on any ubuntu vm: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms -y && sudo reboot
<wannabegeekster> Definitely working
<rewbycraft> wannabegeekster: Great!
<wannabegeekster> THanks rewbycraft, will keep that in my toolkit
<rewbycraft> wannabegeekster: No problem.
<ethern0t> heyo
<wannabegeekster> and thank you varunendra
<varunendra> rewbycraft, I thought it is the package that only retrieves the guest-additions iso. Good info to keep in mind. Thanks :)
<varunendra> wannabegeekster, I learned something too :)
<rewbycraft> varunendra: Nah that's: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso. virtualbox-guest-dkms installs the kernel modules that the iso would install. I prefer virtualbox-guest-dkms because it's proper package and can easily be removed.
<rewbycraft> varunendra: In contrast to the iso which isn't easily undone. (or upgraded for that matter, another reason why i prefer the package)
<tinker> I care mostly about speed. Which is faster: Unity, KDE, Gnome?
<varunendra> rewbycraft, just checked it with 'apt-cache show..' - confirmed already. Good to know there is something .deb for the purpose.
<q_> i need help with wine
<q_> if anyone is here
<ajoul> Any suggestions on how I can customize ubuntu?
<varunendra> tinker, among the three you listed, I guess KDE, otherwise XFCE is the hot choice these days
<q_> i got it download and i got notepad++ and do i need to installed but still cant get it to work
<varunendra> tinker, and I am assuming gnome == gnome3
<q_> huh
<varunendra> q_ did you get the .exe installer of notepad++ ? Does its installation fail on wine?
<k1l> q_: wine is already packaged in the ubuntu repo. so you dont need to download stuff by hand.
<q_> i downloaded the ery first one on the list
<k1l> q_: and what do you need notepad++ for? doesnt another native linux editor suit your needs?
<stelios> 045975265
<ajoul> stelios mas gamas
<ajoul> Any suggestions on how I can customize ubuntu?
<Beldar> ajoul, This is direct support for problems, you might come up with some and ask when you run into trouble, keeping in mind the channels support norms.
<ajoul> Beldar, how is this not support
<ajoul> you would rather have an empty chat\
<Beldar> ajoul, No this is not chat, but support fir actual issues.
<guntbert> ajoul: state a concrete question and we will be happy to help
<Beldar> not your wishes
<ajoul> guntbert, how can I customize ubuntu?
<eeee> conky
<Beldar> ajoul, #ubuntu-oftopic would be better is all.
<Beldar> offtopic*
<varunendra> ajoul, you should probably state what kind of customization(s) you want.
<guntbert> ajoul: thats a very general question, like "how can I customize my car?"
<OerHeks> ajoul, install a theme, use unity-tweak and experiment with it
<ajoul> varunendra, I want to remove the launcher and change the layout of the start bar
<Beldar> your just feeding a continuation of not understanding the channels role
<eeee> ajoul: you can try cairo dock
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Is there anyway i can change my account name?
<BrandonC> hey all
<eeee> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yes but it's cleaner to create a new one i think
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Yes but it has it's issues in permissions, be very careful
<Beldar> +1 new user
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> all i wanna do is capitalize the first letter
<Beldar> response is still the same a change is a change
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know the command to make another user?
<eeee> GuyThatNeedsHelp:  adduser
<mbhatnag> hello
<guntbert> GuyThatNeedsHelp: read up:  man adduser
<DJ_U|Laptop> For future reference, hopefully near future.  Would it cause any major issues when I get a new GPU with my current install on the desktop (which remains down due to a dead GPU), providing it remains an nVidia GPU?
<q_> does anyone know     wine      i need help with      wine       please thank you                    and can i please    i m     you i cant read what you all  say with this ping  in  and   out   crap all over the screen         thank you
<guntbert> q_: stop the nonsense please
<q_> what nonsece i just asking
<Beldar> q_, State you issue clearly without the please...etc and maybe #wine is your place
<q_> may br if you read it again yhou would find a please
<q_> read a gain
<mbhatnag> I'm trying to get vim to display italics in konsole. any idea how to do that? gvim shows the italics just fine and I can get italic text in konsole with 'echo -e "\e[3mitalic\e[m"'
<guntbert> Beldar: that'd be #winehq  iirc
<OerHeks> q_, join #winehq for application help with notepad++
<Beldar> guntbert, Yeah just realized that thanks, my bad
<cool_boy> how to check version of installed sofrware?
<cool_boy> I want to check version of freetds
<q_> i dont get it iv read win hq and it does not work
<JV___> Hi
<JV___> I am facing this issues
<JV___> Fetched 39.8 kB in 0s (3,256 kB/s) E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpciaccess/libpciaccess0_0.13.2-1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxdamage/libxdamage1_1.1.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxfixes/libxfixes3_5.0.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mism
<OerHeks> cool_boy,  dpkg --status YOUR_PACKAGE | grep ^Version
<JV___> during the time of instkkation nova
<OerHeks> cool_boy, or look it up in softwarecenter
<JV___> this is 14.04
<guntbert> !paste | JV___
<ubottu> JV___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JV___> i pasted
<guntbert> JV___: don't paste into the channel, read what ubottu tolde you
<guntbert> *told
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname' option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> wat
<pack^> lol
<JV___> not getting you
<JV___> this is some kind of bug with 14.04 server
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im having an odd issue with suspend. my mini PCIe SSD doesnt seem to suspend...? it gets hot
<JV___> can you pls help
<JV___> this is very strange issues
<reisio> kantlivelong: what state are you using?
<guntbert> !patience | JV___
<ubottu> JV___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kantlivelong> reisio: its a laptop so id imagine S3. it definitely suspends but heat keeps being generated and my battery doesnt last more than 8 hours (normal 1 hr batt)
<cool_boy> OerHeks: dpkg is giving error, and in software center can't find
<kantlivelong> reisio: its very weird.. ive never encountered a suspend issue like this
<cool_boy> and how to find correct name of package?
<JV___> dont talk as too smart
<JV___> we try all the way
<kantlivelong> and i can confirm that the SSD is still on as the LED on it is on.
<JV___> then only ask you
<reisio> kantlivelong: I'd play with the BIOS prefs and the software power manager prefs for suspend first
<JV___> hey
<JV___> help any one
<kantlivelong> reisio: arent really any on the laptop
<JV___> Fetched 39.8 kB in 0s (2,729 kB/s) E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpciaccess/libpciaccess0_0.13.2-1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxdamage/libxdamage1_1.1.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxfixes/libxfixes3_5.0.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mism
<reisio> kantlivelong: things that say "spin down hard disks", etc., might actually also apply
<reisio> kantlivelong: well there are software power manager prefs, even if the BIOS hasn't any
<kantlivelong> reisio: ah. any recommendatiosn for ssds?
<kantlivelong> or just regular hdparm?
<OerHeks> cool_boy, should be there > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetds
<guntbert> !ops | JV___
<ubottu> JV___: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<k1l> JV___: please use a pastebin for your error messages
<phunyguy> JV___: please ask your question in one line, and use a pastebin tool to paste
<reisio> kantlivelong: I'm sure there are GUI pref dialogues for the settings in question
<reisio> kantlivelong: but you could play with hdparm or sdparm et al. too
<k1l> !in | JV___ maybe try in this channel if its hard for you to talk in english
<ubottu> JV___ maybe try in this channel if its hard for you to talk in english: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Tha-Fox> hi! I just found that m XBMCbuntu is running ubuntu 12.10 and the support ended in May. the next release 13.04 has also been unsupported since January. any idea how I'm able to upgrade to 14.04? I just run "do-release-upgrade -d" and it's downloading from repos "saucy-updates, saucy-backports" etc. is it possible to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10 as this seems to try to do?
<JV___> nothing like that
<JV___> i pasted the same
<JV___> not sure how do we share
<k1l> !paste | JV___
<ubottu> JV___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kantlivelong> ugh. chrome on 14.04 is aweful
<ryan-c> Is the alternative install still a thing? I can't find an alternative ISO for 14.04.
<reisio> ryan-c: they renamed it, basically, to 'minimalcd'
<k1l> ryan-c: its deprecated, iirc. use the minimal install if you dont want the live install iso
<guntbert> ryan-c: no, doesn't exist any more
<JV___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7800460/
<JV___> can u open it ?
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | Tha-Fox, this might help you
<ubottu> Tha-Fox, this might help you: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<reisio> ryan-c: if you do a lot of installs, you might look into debootstrap; if you just need to clone installs, there are even better approaches
<Tha-Fox> kostkon: thanks a lot! I use most of the time Arch, so Ubuntu upgrades are not too familiar. I'll see what I can accomplish with those directions
<ryan-c> reisio: I don't do many installs, I just prefer the text installer and a minimal set of packages.
<k1l> JV___: did you try the solution suggested in the end of the error message?
<kostkon> Tha-Fox: np
<JV___> Yes
<ryan-c> I saw a network install that uses pxe boot, is that the one you're talking about as 'minimal'?
<reisio> ryan-c: don't we all
<JV___> done muliple time
<reisio> ryan-c: just type ubuntu minimal cd into your browser
<JV___> many time
<k1l> JV___: run apt-get update?
<ryan-c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD < Ah, this?
<JV___> yes
<reisio> ryan-c: undoubtedly
<JV___> done the same
<ryan-c> oh, that really is minimal
<reisio> ryan-c: well, it fits on a CD
<reisio> which is a start
<ryan-c> it says it's ~37MB
<JV___> i removed and added the apt source list too
<JV___> clean many time yeat same
<k1l> JV___: try to switch to the main mirror or wait until your mirror is repaired
<reisio> ryan-c: normal for a Debian 'businesscard' "netinstall" image
<reisio> =)
<gimmic> when using netboot to install/deploy LTS, how could I specify a different kernel(earlier)?
<JV___> its some kind of repo server  level issues ?
<ryan-c> reisio: I use debian's netinstall fairly often
<gimmic> actually same vein as the current discussion
<JV___> last 4 hours i try few many way but same issues
<gimmic> I use foreman/puppet to deploy ubuntu to several systems
<reisio> I use george/mspiggy
<gimmic> the problem is I can't use the current kernel- 3.13.0-30
<gimmic> I need to use 3.13.0-29
<gimmic> but If I downgrade to it later, I have boot failures. It seems like there should be a way with the netinstall to specify kernel
<JV___> any way to over come now ?
<Sc0tty-> how do I run a program from the terminal?
<cool_boy> OerHeks: thanks
<reisio> Sc0tty-: which program?
<k1l> JV___: do you even read what people tell you?
<Sc0tty-> one I have written and compiled with gcc
<reisio> Sc0tty-: just chmod +x it, type its path and hit enter
<JV___> not getting
<reisio> Sc0tty-: or put it into any path in PATH (echo $PATH / export PATH)
<k1l> JV___: switch to the main servers. or dont ask any question if you dont read the answers
<JV___> swich to main server means default repo instead of  apt-catch ?
<Sc0tty-> reisio: thanks!
<k1l> JV___: no. it means the main server instead of the country mirrors
<JV___> may be i am not getting correctly . can you share any link how to change ? i would try the same
<k1l> JV___: or remove the local apt lists in /var/lib/apt/.
<JV___> this is i done
<JV___> i tried
<k1l> JV___: as i told you already. if you dont understand properly try to ask in #ubuntu-in
<Tha-Fox> unfortunately this does not help me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades it is still trying to upgrade me straight to saucy salamander instead of unsupported raring ringtail (13.04). could the old "sed trick" still work where I change all occurrences of "quental" to "raring" in my sources.list if the urls point to old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<JV___> i think your way of talk is much smart
<JV___> anyway bye
<trism> Tha-Fox: it is supposed to be possible, it is documented on the saucy upgrades page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<trism> Tha-Fox: since 12.10 was sort of a strange release in that it is supported longer than 13.04 because of the change in support periods
<Tha-Fox> trism: thanks for the answer. I too noticed that it's longer supported than the next one :)
<JV___> some kind of kernel level bug
<JV___> on 14.04
<theUser1241> HI, how to use xdotool delay? xdotool --delay 50 type "Hi" says delay is no option...
<ajf> I want my directory sizes without seeing literally every subdirectory of every directory
<ajf> Is there a way to make du do that
<trism> theUser1241: you just got the order wrong: xdotool type --delay 50 Hi
<theUser1241> trism: oh, ty! I noticed if i use it with a line of text, it will loose characters, or type some bad characters
<MonkeyDust> ajf  du -d 1
<ajf> Ah thanks
<ajf> I ended up doing just sudo du -s for each of the 7 dirs I had
<MonkeyDust> ajf  or du -hd 1
<edition> i ruined pulseaudio, is there a way of reinstalling it for xubuntu?
<ajf> Uninstall and reinstall?
<ajf> MonkeyDust: Any way to exclude hidden dirs?
<edition> oh. fixed it!
<ajf> actually
<edition> :)
<ajf> that would’ve been bad
<ajf> Just noticed how big .dogecoin is...
<MonkeyDust> ajf  man du
<MonkeyDust> edition   sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<edition> thanks. the problem was with  /etc/pulse/default.pa
<edition> btw, where do most applications store their config?
<MonkeyDust> edition  in /etc/
<MonkeyDust> edition  and in ~/.config
<edition> both?
<edition> ok
<edition> so if I need to completely reinstall an app, including the config..
<edition> firefox has no sound!
<ajf> :(
<edition> why???
<etronik> HI all, I just added a HDD (from prior laptop) to a system with an SSD, and now PC keeps booting from the HDD instead of from the SSD, how do I go back to booting from SSD ? TIA!
<etronik> btw, old HDD had older version of Ubuntu, SSD has 14.04
<Tzunamii> etronik: Just go into the new system's BIOS and change the boot order
<edition> under /etc, where is jack?
<etronik> Tzunamii: the BIOS already is statig the SDD as 1st boot priority
<friendlyfascism> etronik, How old is the computer?
<etronik> friendlyfascism: hmm a few days old
<MonkeyDust> edition  whereis jack
<friendlyfascism> etronik, The SSD was the only HD before the other HD?
<edition> :/
<monoton> hello and good evening.
<monoton> is Ubuntu 10.04 the last version before they went gnome3, or are there later versions?
<etronik> friendlyfascism: e brand new :-) Z97 chipset and yes the SSD was the only hd before addign the other one
<friendlyfascism> etronik, Strange a computer with no slave setup should boot from the HD read first are you sure you have this set correctly?
<etronik> friendlyfascism: set what up correctly ? the BIOS ?
<friendlyfascism> etronik, Yes the bios, and no change in the type in the bios?
<friendlyfascism> sata..etc
<etronik> friendlyfascism: in my UEFI BIOS there's not much to go wrong, 1st order is the SSD (and I don't even see the HDD), only deep in the advanced setup and it's listed as second priority
<Cloud1997> I have a 220gb drive with two partitions on it. 1=100gb Linux, 2=140gb Windows. Drive is blank. Question 1: Why can't I choose NTFS anymore for Windows? Question 2: What Mount points do I select for each partition?
<friendlyfascism> etronik, Than change the advanced
<etronik> friendlyfascism: change to what ? HDD in the first priority ?
<friendlyfascism> YES
<friendlyfascism> it is not rocket science
<Cloud1997> What is friendly fascism?
<etronik> but.. I want to boot from the SSD not the HDD...  does not seem logivcal
<friendlyfascism> Cloud1997, It's a book read it.
<friendlyfascism> a concept
<Cloud1997> I get it.
<friendlyfascism> etronik> friendlyfascism: in my UEFI BIOS there's not much to go wrong, 1st order is the SSD (and I don't even see the HDD), only deep in the advanced setup and it's listed as second priority. Does this mean in the advanced the SSD is second?
<Cloud1997> It's the bankers.
<etronik> friendlyfascism: deep in the advanced menu, HDD is listed as second priotity ! why would I change that to list HDD as first priority ?
<friendlyfascism> etronik, Since you seem to not understand me I'm asking you to be clear as well.
<monoton> Cloud1997: remember that usually Windows want to be the first partition on the disk...
<etronik> ah ok, it was not cristal clear... sorry
<Cloud1997> So what mount points do I select?
<tubular39485> I'm having some issues with video drivers on an AMD laptop with an ATI card. Was using fglrx, Xorg took ~50% CPU (some of the time, anyways) and a huge amount of ram. Switched to fglrx-updates, seemed to be doing the same thing (reinstalled drivers, logged out and back in, which seemed to reset Xorg, before restarting - I have now restarted and we'll see if it changes.)
<etronik> friendlyfascism: to clear it up: basic options SSD as 1st prio, deep in the advanced settings SSD as 1st prio
<friendlyfascism> Cloud1997, Do you have 4 primary partitions as of now?
<tubular39485> Thing is, I switched away from the free drivers because the screen wasn't coming back on at all after suspend, and the proprietary drivers fixed that problem. Any advice on fixing either problem? (suspend seems doable if only I knew Linux magic)
<monoton> Cloud1997: I'm not sure I got the problem right... you are about to install ubuntu, and have windwos installed before, or nothing installed before, or?
<Cloud1997> Nothing installed before.
<Cloud1997> Fresh pc
<Cloud1997> I want Linux + Windows. I get to the partition screen and it's asking for mount points?
<monoton> yeah suspend seems to still be a problem on lots of laptops :( and no userfriendly way to fix their problem in sight....
<friendlyfascism> <Cloud1997> I have a 220gb drive with two partitions on it. 1=100gb Linux, 2=140gb Windows. Drive is blank. Question 1: Why can't I choose NTFS anymore for Windows? Question 2: What Mount points do I select for each partition? HOw can you have partitions and a blank drive?
<friendlyfascism> Cloud1997, Pastebin sudo parted -l
<Cloud1997> friendlyfascism:  Why would there be 4 partitions?
<monoton> Cloud1997: if you have an empty hard disk, and want to have both Windows and Linux, then I recommend to install Windows first, on first half of the disk, and then Linux on the other half
<Maltahl> i have some problems connecting to a VPN (PPTP) on Ubuntu Server 14.04 i have tried installing the GUI to see if that helped using network-manager-pptp. but when i enter the details are provided by my VPN provider i click the On Switch and then it stays saying not connected. Then when i click the on/off button agian to turn it off it crashes the network-manager
<Cloud1997> monoton:  Windows hasn't arrived yet so I'm just going to put Linux on for now and leave the other partition for later. Yes I know Windows will destroy the boot loader but I think I remember how to restore it.
<monoton> or if you have files on the disk before, move those last on the disk perhaps, as third partition maybe
<friendlyfascism> Cloud1997, Your description is raggedy, pastebin sudo parted -l
<Cloud1997> friendlyfascism:  I am on a laptop separate from the pc which has nothing on it. No browser, no pastebin!
<friendlyfascism> Cloud1997, Boot the live cd and run it.
<Cloud1997> No
<friendlyfascism> dvd/usb actually
<monoton> Cloud1997: ok. yeah you can fix the boot loader and grub boot menu later after the Windows install. just leave enough space in the start of the disk for windows. make an empty partition there for it
<friendlyfascism> Cloud1997, Cool, but not being on the computer to show stuff is bad use of the channel.
<friendlyfascism> you are making us guess that is not good
<ajf> Hey
<ajf> does setgid propagate for dirs?
<ajf> If I make a dir in a setgid folder
<ajf> will it have setgid too?
<Cloud1997> monoton:  Yep. I was going to leave it just blank as EXT4 partition. But it asks what the mount points should be. Perhaps it's / for the main parition, /home for the other one but it's just a guess. I went on a google search and it didn't help that much.
<monoton> Cloud, depending on your needs, a third partition for data (to be used by both your windows and linux programs) can be nice to have. I usually do that as fat32 wich is nice if you don't need files that are larger than 4 GB (video editing maybe?)
<Cloud1997> I found an almost identical problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/370208/what-mount-point-should-i-use-for-data-free-space
<ajf> Aha
<ajf> setgid does propagate :)
<monoton> Cload1997 yeah "/" is where linux os is installed. if you want a separate partition for your home directory (why?) then that one would be /home/
<kmitchell> hey what's the terminal command name to open display settings window?
<causasui> so, when executed in the shell, this command gives no output. but when executed in cron, I get log entries with the output of the ping command. What gives? if ping -c 1 hostname 1> /dev/null ; then ssh -fgNTR 1999:localhost:22 me@hostname -p 22222; fi # names changed to protect the innocent
<monoton> Cloud1997: I'm not sure how ubuntu installation program is these days, but you can always partition the disk before install with gparted. (if gparted is not included in the ubuntu livedvd you can get it with synaptic package manager or Softwarecenter (if you have enough ram memory), in gparted you can format the first gonna-be-windows as ntfs perhaps (or fat32 and the windows installation will reformat it as ntfs later...)
<etronik> rehi - somehow solved the sdd booting thing
<Cloud1997> monoton:  The issue was that I was selecting Primary each time for both partitions. So it was asking me to choose a different mount point each time. It's accepted / for both now.
<nolo> so i have this weird issue where randomly tf2 becomes sluggish. i suspect it has to do with unity in that it doesn't happen with gnome or kde. it happened with my previous amd card, and my now nvidia card, both with proprietary drivers (although was fine with the open source amd one). anyone else have similar issues?
<monoton> Cloud1997: oh now I think I understand your questsion, you wonder about what to set the partitions that is not gonna be used by linux to? and no you sohuld not set a mount point to them!
<Cloud1997> Yes
<Cloud1997> But why would it not allow me to choose NTFS anymore?
<monoton> only the partitions where you will install linux (or have swap or your linux username home) can be made in the ubuntu installation program. Other partitions where you will not put linux things must be made outside the installation program. like the NTFS partition. make those with gparted instead
<monoton> if you didn't have any partitions on the disk before, then I recommend to quit the installation program and run gparted first from the livecd before installing, so you can make the (empty) windows partition first
<monoton> and then run the installation program.
<Cloud1997> monoton:  I get it. Thanks for the help.
<etronik> I'm creating a new swap partition on the HDD, what filesystem do I specify for it ?
<kmitchell> ANyone know the shell command to open settings?
<Cloud1997> etronik:  I think there is a swap option itself.
<kmitchell> or the display settings in 14.04
<Tzunamii> Yes, there's a filesystem specifically for swap
<etronik> Cloud1997, yeah I did specify swap as the partition type...
<friendlyfascism> kmitchell, why are you using the terminal for that?
<etronik> but do I need to format that swap partition (before was something else) - brand new partition on a secondary HDD
<kmitchell> friendly fascim i'm in awesome window manager and have two monitors on ...
<Guest65244> Hey guys
<robd_> I set a hard and soft limit for a user in /etc/security/limits.conf but it's not being reflected when I run "ulimit -a" as the user
<friendlyfascism> kmitchell, It would easier to use synapse..etc
<robd_> I've logged out / logged back in and am still getting the lower default limit
<kmitchell> friendlyfascism: i found it but unfortunately won't let me choose one monitor. an error shows up...
<friendlyfascism> kmitchell, found what?
<infinmed> Hello everyone!
<friendlyfascism> displays is a gui does it even show in  awesome window manager
<monoton> hello infinmed
<tubular39485> kmitchell: monitors can be set using xrandr (though you'll have to learn how to use it), unity-control-center may be what you're looking for
<monoton> what is tha last version of Ubuntu before it used gnome3?
<kmitchell> tubular39485: do you know how to work xrandr?
<k1l_> monoton: there is no supported ubuntu desktop version with gnome2 anymore. but you can use another desktop enviroment on ubuntu
<friendlyfascism> !xrandr | kmitchell
<ubottu> kmitchell: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<k1l_> monoton: if you want the gnome2 look back try the fallback mode or see if xubuntu or Lubuntu fit your needs
<friendlyfascism> monoton, mate is in 14.04 might be closer to gnome 2, your call.
<philippe> hi everyone :)
<scaredpianobench> http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/florida-man-drowns-after-beating-girlfriend-her-mother-to-death-police
<scaredpianobench> james earl jones be beatin wimmenz to def
<scaredpianobench> did i get kicked?
<Guest17855> Hello. I try to get dwm work here. So I use a custom .desktop with the entry /etc/X11/Xsession but then the screen blanks and I have to put my password again...
<monoton> ok
<k1l_> scaredpianobench: yes. if you want to take part in this technical support channel act according to the guidelines
<scaredpianobench> no links about murder?
<monoton> Guest17855: what are you trying to do?
<Guest17855> monoton: thx. I try to make lightdm run my .xinitrc basically
<wheresmypaaants> l
<maxflax> Trying to get bootcamp making me a partition so I can install linux. It whines about that I need to insert a Windows 7 disc in the drive. Anyone have any tips how to circumvent this?
<borbit> Are you on mac?
<maxflax> borbit: yes
<borbit> I think bootcamp only does windows en osX
<borbit> maxflax: bootcamp only does win and osX
<borbit> how do say something to someone?
<maxflax> Have used bootcamp on earlier OS X so I could install linux but with OS X Maverick they have changed this as it seems.
<monoton> Guest17855: sorry I can't say I know anything about lightdm :-/
<friendlyfascism> !tab | borbit
<ubottu> borbit: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<borbit> friendlyfascism, like this?
<friendlyfascism> yep
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: i could not use bootcamp on maverics either... refit did it...
<borbit> Now you get some extra alert?
<friendlyfascism> borbit, yes it is colored here.
<tubular39485> maxflax: it can be done, you just have to partition and install yourself. rEFIt for bootloader?
<friendlyfascism> green
<tubular39485> borbit: yep, irc clients higlight your own name
<Guest17855> monoton: I'll try to read my Xorg log, thx anyway
<amed> how to download all images from https://drive.google.com/ with wget ?
<borbit> Oke I'm thinking to buy a asus t100 transformer tablet/ laptop. Is it possible to use ubuntu on it? Dual boot. Or does it not work on such a device? I think it had a normal intel cpu?
<borbit> intel atom or something?
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: ok, I guess you did your own partitioning before refit?
<friendlyfascism> borbit, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+asus+t100+transformer+tablet&gbv=1&sei=o7fFU9uXAsXNigLI6YHACA
<amed> #join ubuntu-es
<maxflax> tubular39485: using rEFInd
<friendlyfascism> amed, /join
<amed> friendlyfascism, lol
<borbit> friendlyfascism, thanks. That website looks really useful. Is it only for searching computer related things or also other things?
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: yeap..if i remember correctly
<friendlyfascism> borbit, I just gave you a google search, what website?
<borbit> friendlyfascism, yes google. It looks really useful!
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: Wanted to avoid reinstalling osx. but I guess Im forced to if a I want to install linux on it.
<friendlyfascism> borbit, It or any other of the handful of search engines
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: why?
<iamwhoiam> i didnt
<borbit> friendlyfascism, what is this "search engine" you speak off? I'm not a mechanic. I no very little about engines.
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: only have my hfs+ partition now.
<friendlyfascism> borbit, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_engine
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: or can I rezise it with ubuntu live cd installer?
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: if i remember correctly, i installed refit.. then disk utility (sth like that?) to create the partitions, insert live cd/dvd
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: and format the partitions from there
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: am i missing something?
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: and keeping your os x installation?
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: yeap... booting is done by refit,
<binary> hi, is it possible to change the ubuntu logo during grub boot screen for an install iso? i am having a hard time finding any documention. the only documentation i have found is for live isos, not install isos
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: I know, but can the live cd rezise the hfs+ partition so I can create new partitions?
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: i use macosx only when i need the battery, so not really mac user
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: this you will do from within macosx..
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: disk utility is called, no?
<ice9> is there a forked project from gnome 2?
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: ok, testing it right now,
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: 1. install refit, 2. disk utility and create/resize the partitions you are going to need, 3. boot *ubuntu and just choose the partitions you ae going to need
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: keep in mind this is the general steps, if something is needed in between, you have to check as i dont remember (had a lot of issues making things running afterwards)
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: I know, using rEFInd thou.. refit is no longer developed.
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: vale.. good luck
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: Did it 2 years ago... decided to upgrade my OSX to Maverick which destroyed all so now Im doing a fresh install.
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: your upgrade destroyed everything? mine, from the apple store thing was fine
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: it created problems within mac, changed directories of compilers and libraries, so i never used it again for work.. but the linux part was ok - besides its own problems that it already had
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: the installer didn't like my partitions so I tried to fix that and in the process I had to remove my linux partition
<c4rd3> hi
<maxflax> iamwhoiam: wanted to try the new XCode which didn't work on my old OSX
<iamwhoiam> maxflax: i know i konw :(
<UBuxuBU> need help
<UBuxuBU> dead hard drive or possible boot sector virus in a windows laptop-i want to install avast into ubuntu and scan the dead HDD to kill virus in windows
<UBuxuBU> runnning ubuntu live right now on the dead machine
<UBuxuBU> where in ubuntu do i find that dead HDD?
<UBuxuBU> dont see it
<rypervenche> UBuxuBU: Hi there
<maxflax> UBuxuBU: you have to mount it
<UBuxuBU> how do i do that
<UBuxuBU> where is that part
<rypervenche> UBuxuBU: What does "sudo lsblk" show? (put in pastebin please)
<UBuxuBU> cuz the drive cannot be seen by windows anymore
<UBuxuBU> can ubuntu see it?
<skjones> is there still issues with chromium?
<maxflax> UBuxuBU: Use Hirens boot cd. have all the tools u need.
<OerHeks> maxflax, hirens is illegal, do not suggest it here. use UBcd instead, thanks
<friendlyfascism> skjones, depends on who you ask and I believe it has lost support.
<jeff_1> Hi, I cannot seem to log in via the window manager, can anyone help me with this?
<skjones> friendlyfascism, what does "lost support" mean?
<jeff_1> I am not sure where to start troubleshooting this problem, any help along the way would be appreciated
<josh> Heya guys
<maxflax> OerHeks: ok, sorry. Ultimate Boot cd is good aswell.
<friendlyfascism> skjones,  I thought I had seen that the development was winding down.
<OerHeks> jeff_1, after typing password, do you return to login? you might suffer this .Xauthority issue >http://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<Guest24101> Hello Guys
<iamwhoiam> OerHeks: an honest question, why is hirens illegal?
<jeff_1> OerHeks: No I just checked, I have ownership permission for the .Xauthority file
<OerHeks> iamwhoiam, there is a small xp installation on it, and some partitiontools are paid
<jeff_1> OerHeks: And yes, after typing password, I just return to the login screen
<OerHeks> jeff_1, then i have no clue :-(
<jeff_1> Where might I start troubleshooting this problem?
<jeff_1> Also this problem just emerged when I installed updates this morning, the updates were to some X11 packages
<Maltahl> sorry for write this agian but its been over an hour: i have some problems connecting to a VPN (PPTP) on Ubuntu Server 14.04 i have tried installing the GUI to see if that helped using network-manager-pptp. but when i enter the details are provided by my VPN provider i click the On Switch and then it stays saying not connected. Then when i click the on/off button agian to turn it off it crashes the network-manager
<maxflax> jeff_1: When it fails to start X11 it throws you back to the login screen. Had the same problem some years ago.
<hans_> hello i have a brightness question
<jeff_1> maxflax: how did you solve it?
<hans_> xbacklight -set 40% wont work
<jeff_1> maxflax: Right now I am trying to reinstall the NVIDIA driver
#ubuntu 2014-07-16
<maxflax> jeff_1: Can't remember how I fixed it.
<UBuxuBU> running ubuntu live now on a infected windows machine i want to scan the windows drive from the live ubuntu cd where do i fing the HDD
<friendlyfascism> hans_, wont work how, little context helps, desktop, release you have xbacklight installed...etc
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, does it show with sudo parted -l
<UBuxuBU> looking friendlyfascism
<UBuxuBU> one moment
<hans_> ok
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, You will never know if you fully cleaned it, a reload of an image/clone is the standard.
<UBuxuBU> here is my issue friendlyfascism
<jeff_1> Well, I reinstalled the driver and that seemed to fix the problem.
<jeff_1> Very strange.
<maxflax> jeff_1: yupp. think I did the same.
<UBuxuBU> we tried to reinstall windows on the machine, tha machine cannot see its HDD anymore so windows will not install, so i ran ubutntu live dvd installed avast and now i want to try to kill the windows virus from the live ubuntu cd?
<jeff_1> Well thank you!
<UBuxuBU> is clam better for this purpose?
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, A virus should not hide the HD.
<UBuxuBU> freakin avast wants a damn key now???
<maxflax> UBuxuBU: Did you get a output from friendlyfascism command?
<Maltahl> any help with my network-manager-pptp in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<friendlyfascism> not from a ubuntu live anyway UBuxuBU
<hans_> how can i ficks my brightness
<UBuxuBU> ok then wheer is the darn this
<UBuxuBU> we cant see it too scan it
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, See if it needs to be replugged, a bad cable...etc
<UBuxuBU> i think the HDD has a broken firmware
<UBuxuBU> its laptop
<UBuxuBU> so its snug
<UBuxuBU> no cables
<friendlyfascism> so open the access
<UBuxuBU> u still think might be loose in laptop case
<UBuxuBU> it cant even move in htere
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, Not being seen by a live ubuntu is not a virus issue
<UBuxuBU> these 2.5 with carriages cant even move
<UBuxuBU> but we will look
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, Maybe its fried
<UBuxuBU> i think it is
<UBuxuBU> wont boot doze
<UBuxuBU> doze installer says cant see HDD but yet the BIOS sees the HDD
<UBuxuBU> so im not sure
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, we ask you use correct name for windows here.
<UBuxuBU> doze wants me to slipstream a driver in
<UBuxuBU> to see the HDD
<Tha-Fox> I was able to upgrade my xbmcbuntu from 12.10 to 14.04. unfortunately in the process I lost wlan internet connection. lan (wireless) works just fine and I can ping other laptops behind the same router. other laptops are also able to get to the internet but this one says "network unreachable". I've rebooted the cable modem (works as router and wlan ap). I've also rebooted the laptop and made sure there is only one line in routing table to put everyt
<UBuxuBU> i dont beleive any driver will fix it
<friendlyfascism> sata? this XP? UBuxuBU
<UBuxuBU> sata
<UBuxuBU> yes
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, XP is eol.
<UBuxuBU> thats why this BS about putting in a driver is BS
<UBuxuBU> its w7
<UBuxuBU> xp always had that issue
<UBuxuBU> not w7
<UBuxuBU> as far as i know
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, A ms certified W7 would have sata
<UBuxuBU> well i got it from digital river so
<UBuxuBU> i know its good
<UBuxuBU> good clean w7 disk
<friendlyfascism> UBuxuBU, NOt legit here or anywhere.
<UBuxuBU> used it many times
<UBuxuBU> and its goin in  a stock gateway laptop
<UBuxuBU> no modifications
<UBuxuBU> no reason to be missing a HDD driver on that w7 disk
<UBuxuBU> so i thought i try to install ubuntu but it wont install either
<UBuxuBU> so too me either the HDD id baked or the Mobo is fried
<Tha-Fox> oh and I'm using static ip on this laptop and all the other use DHCP. there are no duplicate ip addresses, I checked that
<OerHeks> UBuxuBU, nor really an Ubuntu issue, is it? join ##windows for that
<UBuxuBU> well i wanna install buntu now may as well
<UBuxuBU> but it wont install
<BenMcLean> hey I'm trying to back up stuff from my laptop before changing out it's hard drive
<BenMcLean> so i put ubuntu on a micro sd card and have booted from the card reader
<friendlyfascism> Tha-Fox, Do a fresh install 12.10 is eol so is 13.04 and 13.10 will be in weeks.
<BenMcLean> need to install Teamviewer to connect to my windows computer remotely
<BenMcLean> but neither version that they provide seems to work. the 32 bit version complains i'm on the wrong architecture (i'm on amd64 instead of i386) and the 64 bit version complains about missing dependencies, which apparently were phased out of ubuntu. anything i could do you guys could maybe suggest? :)
<friendlyfascism> Tha-Fox, That OSis not supported here either.
<BenMcLean> oh wait, i found it. dpkg --add-architecture i386
<BenMcLean> ok cool its working now
<Tha-Fox> friendlyfascism: it is ubuntu 14.04 with xbmc installed as another package so I doubt it makes any difference? and I have 14.04, just upgraded it from 12.10
<skilz> How do I look? http://postimg.org/image/udrfbgjg9/
<friendlyfascism> skilz, Don't spam the channel
<skilz> What is spam?
<Salamaleicon> galera, boa noite, alguém conhece algum programa tipo FORMAT FACTORY para ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Pici> !pt | Salamaleicon
<ubottu> Salamaleicon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<skilz> I thought that is ham in a can?
<Tha-Fox> my bad, I misread my routing table. it wasn't a default gateway, only for 192.168 network...
<thezenguy> hello, i have a question or a request for feature.
<friendlyfascism> !topic | thezenguy
<ubottu> thezenguy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<thezenguy> thanks
<friendlyfascism> thezenguy, This is support we have no attachment to features
<thezenguy> gotcha
<OerHeks> thezenguy,  you can file a bug request, ask for the feature and ask for the bug to be classified under [Wishlist].
<edition> how to find what is locking "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0"?
<Maltahl> help i0 cannot connect to VPN with Ubuntu!!!
<BenMcLean> got it finally
<edition> qjackctl fails because a handler was already registered to "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0
<TJ-> Have we given up on libvirt/virt-manager in Trusty? I'm seeing all sorts of basic failures simply trying to create a default QEMU/KVM instance via virt-manager. First it was apparmor DENYing console chardev (fix: disable apparmor), now I'm seeing "hda-duplex not supported in this QEMU binary", and I've also seen "SATA is not supported with this QEMU binary", and "Unable to determine model for scsi controller".
<edition> :/
<edition> any suggestions?
<edition> ive searched several askubuntu pages, tried everything...
<edition> just need to find what is preventing jack from using"/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0"
<SchrodingersScat> edition: /org/?
<edition> no idea
<edition> this error message is the main reason why jack will NOT start
<edition> the internet wasn't helpful
<BenMcLean> i have same deal as this guy about teamviewer now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166694
<BenMcLean> except teamviewer 9
<SchrodingersScat> edition: including this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103946
<edition> yes
<edition> and the XRUNS, if it gets to run at all :/
<edition> this is driving me to the drink. so frustrating.
<john1978> Would anyone be able willing to help me with a problem with wifi? I am at a Panera Bread…I know my wifi works …I have used it at home…but here it won’t get to their redirect page to login.
<edition> ifconfig?
<edition> do you know the host or IP of the redirect page?
<john1978> no i dont edition … in mac or win it loads by itself
<Ben64> might be a browser setting or a panera problem
<edition> just want to see what is using "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0"
<john1978> i know panera’s wifi is working because i am using it on another laptop to talk to you so i suspect it is a setting
<john1978> any ideas which one or ones?
<john1978> Does anyone have any ideas about the problem I am describing?
<edition> john1978: I cant see your network, so... no idea
<john1978> great
<juboba> where can I find the ffmpeg codecs? I need to rip a dvd. Are they available in the gst-plugins-* packages?
<edition> john1978: how did it work on windows?
<edition> explain the procedure
<john1978> Okay, to be clear, I am talking to you on a Macbook Pro I have with me…the laptop that I want to get on the internet is a Thinkpad T42 running the most recent version of Lubuntu
<edition> ah :)
<john1978> Now, on the mac, or on windows for that matter,
<friendlyfascism> juboba, What ubuntu release is this?
<daftykins> john1978: please try and keep it to as few line as possible
<edition> at what point did MS Windows tell you to provide authentication?
<edition> or on your Macbook Pro?
<juboba> friendlyfascism: 14.04
<edition> juboba: don't forget libdvdcss!
<john1978> when you connect to the Panera router, you open firefox and a redirect page pops up, you hit login (agreeing to their TOS) and then you are able to use the internet…on the Lubuntu machine, the router shows up but the redirect page doesnt popup when you open firefox
<friendlyfascism> juboba, some info, http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<edition> have you tried Handbrake?
<juboba> thanks friendlyfascism edition
<friendlyfascism> juboba, Are you converting the rip?
<edition> john1978: have you tried curl, to see what response you get?
<daftykins> john1978: try and hit a website
<edition> could try nmap :)
<juboba> friendlyfascism: it's a video we recorded with a camera
<john1978> no thats a good idea :) i did try multiple websites through the browser with server not found
<john1978> but i will try curl hold on
<juboba> friendlyfascism: I want to get a mp4 or avi or whatever
<juboba> format that I can upload and store.
<edition> do you want direct FFMPEG conversion?
<daftykins> john1978: has a proxy ever been used with said system?
<john1978> curl isnt installed on this machine (its not my usual linux machine) and of course i cant apt-get because i cant connect
<john1978> no it is a fresh install
<Ben64> juboba: dvd to avi/mp4 is not an easy task. i just leave my stuff on dvd
<Ben64> john1978: wget?
<friendlyfascism> juboba, I use winff generally, I have no ffmpeg installed
<friendlyfascism> not sure on a iso however
<john1978> nothin…can resolve host address..tried pinging yahoo too but got “unknown host"
<Ben64> john1978: try going to http://173.194.120.105
<juboba> uhm, I don't know much about video :(
<edition> its better to use ffmpeg from the command line, or through a well-known Application
<juboba> what's your suggestion?
<Ben64> juboba: to not try ripping. you'll end up with a mediocre copy
<juboba> edition: I wanted to use ffmpeg directly
<edition> then get the FFMPEG build :)
<edition> or use Handbrake
<edition> handbrake.fr
<juboba> Ben64: what should I use to convert the video then?
<juboba> edition: everybody talks about handbrake, is it a gui app?
<edition> yes.
<juboba> uhm
<juboba> ok
<edition> good?
<john1978> Ben 64: unable to connect to the ip
<john1978> its google right
<edition> "netstat -p tcp"
<edition> tell me what you get
<SchrodingersScat> edition: sometimes handbrake is ffmpeg http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ffmpeg#Projects_using_FFmpeg
<edition> its your choice, whether to use a GUI, or the ffmpeg executable.
<john1978> edition: quite a bit, what am I looking for?
<edition> pastebin
<john1978> im not on that machine i cant. :) l
<juboba> edition: but what about quality? I remember I could choose the quality using ffmpeg.
<edition> the ffmpeg executable allows you to retain the same quality.
<edition> its your choice :)
<TJ-> john1978: Is basic DNS resolution working correctly? You can do things like "dig +short domain.tld" and get a valid IP result?
<juboba> edition: ;) thanks!
<edition> still have problems with "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0"...
<edition> still have problems with "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0"...
<john1978> TJ: it says no servers can be reacher
<john1978> reached
<edition> TJ: why use dig?
<TJ-> john1978: So the router hasn't handed out a valid DNS server via DHCP at this point? Is the laptop receiving and accepting a DHCP OFFER (check "/var/lgo/syslog") ?
<edition> just want the MIDI keyboard to work with QSynth :/
<TJ-> john1978: typo! "/var/log/syslog"
<john1978> TJ: The log in question is 18 lines long…most of them say host name not found
<daftykins> john1978: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<john1978> you mean type that in daftykins?
<daftykins> yep
<john1978> do i have to use sudo
<daftykins> oh yeah
<john1978> even with sudo it is saying permission denied
<daftykins> hmm probably some nasty resolvconf quirkiness on there
<john1978> brb
<q_> i have downloaded   wine    and   notepad + +       i dont know how to the configure      wine
<TJ-> john1978: you should see (in "/var/log/syslog") something similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7801172/
<john1978> I certainly do not.
<daftykins> q_: you're really doing Linux wrong, trying to use WINE for a text editor.
<q_>  i reather find a windows torrent but i cant find one
<TJ-> john1978: Is the lubuntu machine connecting to the WiFi network at all?
<hiimchris> if i want to use latest mesa drivers for an HD7850 from xorg-edgers fresh X crack, do i do anything beyond adding the PPA and apt-get update?
<edition> why not Geany?
<edition> theres plenty of text editors...
<john1978> it would seem that it is not…however, as i mentioned above i have used it at my wifi at home without difficulty
<TJ-> john1978: No Wifi explains your symptoms :)
<john1978> it sees the router here but just wont connect
<ObrienDave> could be at its set limit of connections
<edition> this question would me marked down on stackexchange
<edition> be
<john1978> what do yo umean edition?
<edition> its not clear.
<john1978> you mean my question is not clear?
<edition> sorry, but yes.
<q_> does anyone  know how to configure wine
<daftykins> !wine | q_
<ubottu> q_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<q_> i know
<TJ-> john1978: what wifi chipset is in the Linux machine? Some older chipsets/drivers cannot support WPA/WPA2 for example
<john1978> ummm, okay, what isnt clear about it?  my wireless clearly works because it works on other routers…the wireless where i am presently clearly works because i am talking to you using it on a different laptop
<q_> i know what it is i want to know how to set it up
<ObrienDave> q_ why do you need WINE for a text editor? there are many good ones available
<daftykins> q_: and it has the links and the channel to join, please make use of them.
<john1978> TJ: I am not sure of the chipset….however, I use WPA2 at home and it connects there.
<q_> i just want to play this game
<q_> is all
<iamwhoiam> q_ : you want to install notepad++ or a game?
<daftykins> ObrienDave: my troll alarm is ringing
<john1978> Who is a troll?
<TJ-> john1978: What WiFi band (2.4GHz 802.11b/g/n or 5.xGHz 802.11a), what WiFi authentication is in use right now by the *connected* client?
<ObrienDave> daftykins, LOL so i c :))
<TJ-> john1978: Can the Lubuntu machine *see* the Wifi network at all right now?
<john1978> Yes, it sees it but when I click on it, it doesn’t connect…let me check on the band
<john1978> 802.11 B
<q_> i have wine installed i have notepad ++  installed i dont know how to make wine boot the game
<ObrienDave> q_ which game? did you check on winehq to see if it even works under wine?
<TJ-> john1978: OK... so work on solving that connection issue ... monitor syslog because wpa_supplicant will write messages there which should give you clues (e.g. "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog")
<q_> street rod
<john1978> thanks TJ
<john1978> i will do that
<john1978> thanks for your help everyone
<ubuntu_> Hello folks!
<ObrienDave> q_ did you check on winehq to see if it even works under wine?
<ubuntu_> Could someone help installing teamviewer please?
<q_> can you do that
<ObrienDave> you can
<q_> so you saying if the game is not on the list  it will not work
<ObrienDave> no, but you will find out if you need to do special things to wine
<ObrienDave> http://www.winehq.org/
<q_> what does notepad do anyways
<ObrienDave> it's a programmers text editor
<ObrienDave> notepad++ that is
<hiimchris> if i want to use latest mesa drivers for an HD7850 from xorg-edgers fresh X crack, do i do anything beyond adding the PPA and apt-get update?
<ObrienDave> daftykins, until proven otherwise..... ;P
<fugiwara> hello
<q_> do i need it for wine
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome fugiwara
<ubuntu_> Could someone help installing teamviewer please?
<fugiwara> Thank you
<ObrienDave> q_ no, you don't NEED it for wine
<q_> ok hold on i going to go delete every thing and i will come back for you step by step
<ObrienDave> why?
<q_> how to use wine
<ObrienDave> look in winehq ask in #winehq
<ObrienDave> this channel is NOT wine support
<hiimchris> or just use playonlinux, does everything for you
<q_> i tryed to read it it does compute to me
<fugiwara> LOL.. someone has any link that help me on hoow to use Xchat?
<ubuntu_> Could someone help installing teamviewer please?
<ObrienDave> ask in #xchat channel
<fugiwara> thanks
<ObrienDave> fugiwara, better yet, get HexChat
<fugiwara> ok, I'll find in the softwares list
<TBotNik> All, On kubuntu 12.04 LTS. KDE Wallet is absolute trash, will not take my "sudo" password, will not take my "wifi" password and keeps wifi totally locked out on my laptop.  How do I remove this trash without damaging the system?  Tried straight up apt-get purge and blew up the system.
<edition> is there a channel for developers?
<ubuntu_> I am trying to follow this install process and it is failing on me :
<fugiwara> One question regarding Ubuntu... I'm using the 12.04LTS and for Firefox and Midori always crash the Unity desktop manager... now I'm using Opera and until now I had any issue
<ubuntu_> http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<fugiwara> there is something wrong with the kernel version or compatibility?]
<TBotNik> All Repeating, On kubuntu 12.04 LTS. KDE Wallet is absolute trash, will not take my "sudo" password, will not take my "wifi" password and keeps wifi totally locked out on my laptop.  How do I remove this trash without damaging the system?  Tried straight up apt-get purge and blew up the system.
<BenMcLean> what would be the best way to set up a file transfer between an Ubuntu and a Windows 7 PC over a NAT firewalled network?
<edition> have you tried Samba?
<BenMcLean> please note the NAT firewalled network part. setting up an FTP server is easy. dealing with a NAT firewall is hard
<BenMcLean> edition, no. does samba have a way to run through a nat firewall?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: Maybe create a point-to-point VPN and tunnel CIFS/SMB through it?
<edition> no
<edition> good point
<BenMcLean> TJ do you know of a free VPN that will work thorugh a NAT firewall?
<BenMcLean> I've been tryign to run Teamviewer because it works through NAT firewalls
<BenMcLean> but it'll say connection failed when i try to connect
<TJ-> BenMcLean: Best thing would be an HTTP tunnel if you have no control over the firewall
<TJ-> BenMcLean: "httptunnel" is cross-platform, so can be installed on Windows and Linux hosts
<fugiwara> hello guys,,, someone can help me with installation issues for ubuntu 14.04?
<BenMcLean> TJ but can it get through a nat firewall?
<fugiwara> (LTS)
<BenMcLean> maybe i could use a crossover cable
<BenMcLean> does that still work on modern OS?
<TJ-> Ben64: gigabit ethernet does auto-MDI-X and many recent fast ethernet chipsets do, too
<fugiwara> some expert on installation for ubuntu 14.04?
<fugiwara> someone speaks spanish,portuguese?
<ubuntu_> could someone help me install teamviewer please?
<ObrienDave> !es | fugiwara
<ubottu> fugiwara: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ObrienDave> !pt | fugiwara
<ubottu> fugiwara: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<webfox_> Hello, could someone help me to install Teamviewer application please?
<fugiwara> you're amazing
<fugiwara> thank you guys
<CharlesIC> hi
<CharlesIC> my hard drive has 192 bad sectors
<CharlesIC> badblock secured them
<CharlesIC> do i still need a new HD?
<ObrienDave> only if the count gets much higher quickly. you might want to consider a new HDD anyway
<webfox_> Hello, could someone help me to install Teamviewer application please?
<baus> is it possible to install ubuntu on my 2011 15" macbook pro?
<baus> it's model A1286
<baus> thanks
<webfox_> Hello, could someone help me to install Teamviewer application please?
<MACscr> webfox_: no. Read the instructions
<netameta> where can i find the time zone config in ubuntu ?
<kostkon> !details | webfox_
<ubottu> webfox_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ObrienDave> baus, yes, it's possible, i would think
<MACscr> netameta: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<baus> i want to be like RMS
<baus> a true american hero
<baus> and go open source
<netameta> MACscr this is a commend ?
<ObrienDave> netameta, yes
<MACscr> netameta: yes
<q_> why an i not able to put in my password in terminal when im prompted to put it in
<netameta> i got UnicodeEncodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't encode character '\udca0' in position 16: surrogates not allowed
<netameta>  and a lot of other stuff
<ObrienDave> q_ you will NOT see your password under sudo
<ObrienDave> q_ security concern
<q_> i type it in and it enterit say sorry does not work
<ObrienDave> then it's the wrong password
<q_> no i hit the rite password i oly use the number 1
<q_> is their a way to change the passsword for terminal
<ObrienDave> it's the same as your user login password
<q_> it works for me to get back in after my screen shut downs
<q_> but when i do my password in terminal it does  not do nothing
<ObrienDave> afaik, not possible to have different password for term
<ObrienDave> afaik, not possible to have different password for sudo
<q_> i guess it was one of those famous ubuntu  glitches
<ObrienDave> pebcak ;P
<q_> ok who would like to give the stupid ass  (  ME  )  directions on how to  wine  so i can play   STREET ROD    thank you
<Blue1> !wine >q_
<ubottu> q_, please see my private message
<edition> double click streetrod.exe :)
<q_> i tryed to read everything to no matter what i do i dont get it
<q_> hold on
<javier_1> hi, does anyone knows how to install bluegriffon on ubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> q_ according to http://appdb.winehq.org/ there are 21,000+ apps listed. street rod is NOT one of them
<desnaike> javier_1 try http://nixmash.com/linux/how-to-install-blue-griffon-in-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<grepwood> hi everyone
<grepwood> I got a really quick question, because I can't download the entire ubuntu iso
<caboose_m_j> hi the system monitor shows the usage % of my CPU, is there something tat will show the same data for my GPU(s) ?
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<grepwood> does Ubuntu use /etc/ubuntu_version or /etc/debian_version?
<kmitchell> hey my sound isn't working... what's the terminal command to open sound properties?
<ObrienDave> kmitchell, alsamixer
<ObrienDave> grepory, i have debian_version in /etc
<ObrienDave> contents show jessie/sid
<ObrienDave> grepwood, sorry
<q_> do you want me to   im    you varunendra
<sydney> caboose_m_j: I never knew it was possible??!!
<grepwood> ObrienDave, are you on 12.04 or newer?
<ObrienDave> 14.04
<grepwood> oh great
<grepwood> thanks :)
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu, don't know if that would make a difference
<eN_Joy> i heard ipsec/l2tp is faster than openvpn, anyone has experience installing it? one thing i have not figured out it how do i configure it to listen on 53/TCP?
<q_> obriendave    did you  say you wanted me to  I M   you like 10 minutes ago
<ObrienDave> ummm, no, i don't think so
<q_> TY
<q_> is their a way to change my color  lettering in this chat room
<q_> i hate gray
<sydney> q_: you show as blue over here
<sydney> purple*
<q_> i type out in gray
<q_> so when i type in the box how come im gray
<q_> and on the screen
<ObrienDave> your colors are set that way
<q_> ty
<q_> obi
<caboose_m_j> i'm having a problem, trovi got a hold of my 'chrome' browser through windows on my separated ssd.  i cant find chrome on my ubuntu software center. i need to uninstall it. please help me find it? i downloaded it through firefox not through the softwaremanager. i am running ubuntu 14.04
<caboose_m_j> trovi is a malware bug that takes over browsers and forces them to run the trovi search
<q_> god i hate that
<caboose_m_j> aparently it spreads across drives as well
<caboose_m_j> yeah its a btch
<q_> call osoma
<sydney> caboose_m_j: you want to remove it?
<caboose_m_j> freggen dtd's downloaded transmitted diseases
<caboose_m_j> yeah syd, i think i will tryone thing before, one minute
<caboose_m_j> brb
<sydney> caboose_m_j: Please watch your language,this is a family friendly channel. ;)
<lacrymology> is there a way for me to set up additional DNS servers for all present *and future* connections?
<sydney> caboose_m_j: I think its 'sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable' if you have the stable version. ;)
<q_> can i  i m  someone with help on how to install wine please
<TJ-> q_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<q_> i read that it dont help me
<edition> if apt fails, get the package directly
<q_> tj
<TJ-> q_: It tells how to install wine
<caboose_m_j> thank you sydney, i got it, i did it thorugh settings, that damned trovi, sneaky man. it got in and changed my settings in 2 i think even 3 different places, i reset chrome to defaults and now i have returned it to my safe settings, thanks though, this helpped
<sydney> caboose_m_j: :D
<q_>  i know how to install by running apt get
<q_> but after that im stompt
<q_> on how to make it work
<boxinsideabox> Heya!
<boxinsideabox> :D
<q_> hi
<boxinsideabox> I have a quick question..
<sydney> q_: What are you tyrying to do with wine?
<boxinsideabox> If after using Ubuntu and I want to uninstall it due to my computer, how can I?
<q_> trying to play my favorite game
<q_> one of them
<edition> did you use aptitude?
<caboose_m_j> alright it did well. surprising ubuntu did better with the trovi violation than windows did.. windows let it into every single browser i have, except the one in the home area, but meaybe its still there and i havent found it. here in ubuntu i onyl got it attacked on one of my chrome users. it diddnt spread to the rest. thanks ubuntu.
<q_> i been trying for  a week now
<edition> how did you install it?
<sydney> q_: can you right click on the .exe,and select open with wine program somthing...
<caboose_m_j> it would have been nice if that crappy malware wouldnt have been able to get in in thefirst place, but i guess thats the price of using windows.
<caboose_m_j> is there a way to lock down my hdd from any posible windows os access?
<q_> i dont know what i used to download it i just got ridof it and now in going to re install it
<q_> from stratch
<sydney> q_: install from Ubuntu software center?
<sydney> is simplest ;)
<caboose_m_j> can i encrypt my hdd post ubuntu intall? to prevent any possible access outside my own pw?
<caboose_m_j> install*
<caboose_m_j> may*(
<TJ-> caboose_m_j: From the running system? Effectively no. From a live ISO boot, easy only if you have double the space - there is no tool to do  encrypt on-the-fly conversion
<edition> is there an command like this "cadence-session-start -s", for xubuntu?
<caboose_m_j> thank you TJ- i suspected that, but a guy can hope :)
<caboose_m_j> i might reinstall, but not yet, i'll do it after i have actual info to protect
<TJ-> caboose_m_j: There are ways - manually - and it can be done, even live, but it takes discipline and care
<caboose_m_j> thanks TJ- for now i think it will be ok. unless you have a command list?
<caboose_m_j> something reliable?
<caboose_m_j> i am a terminal newb
<caboose_m_j> i know sudo apt-get install, remove, update&&...upgrade a very little tiny exposure to directory stuff, i dotn remember
<TJ-> caboose_m_j: If you installed it with the LVM option, you can do it by shrinking the LV, creating a duplicate, encrypting that, formatting it, take a snapshot of the running LV, then cloning the snapshot to the encrypted, and finally fixing up the boot config to unlock/mount the encrypted LV
<caboose_m_j> yea i remember using the logical setting
<TJ-> caboose_m_j: But even experienced sysadmins are going to take their time doing that :)
<edition> is there an command like this "cadence-session-start -s", for xubuntu?
<caboose_m_j> lost me at the fixing up the boot config
<caboose_m_j> thanks TJ- you just made me feel smarter
<caboose_m_j> i mean i know i don't know so much but i think i could have handled it until the fixing up the config
<caboose_m_j> never heard of it edition
<caboose_m_j> im new though
<caboose_m_j> ok thanks TJ- gtg :)
<TJ-> caboose_m_j: Think about the alternate way to do it... if what you want to protect is *just* your /home/$USER/ then you could create an additional LV for "/home/", encrypt that, and then switch the 'fstab' to use it - do you need to encrypt the entire Linux installation or just your own documents - in which case, an encrypted home might be sufficient
<CharlesIC> hi
<CharlesIC> my hard drive has 192 bad sectors
<CharlesIC> badblock secured them
<CharlesIC> do i still need a new HD?
<CharlesIC> i missed some of the earlier responses
<BenMcLean> I used the linux live USB creator on Windows to put ubuntu studio on a usb stick, but the persistene feature does not work
<BenMcLean> *persistence
<BenMcLean> Files saved on the system don't persist on next boot.
<BenMcLean> Does anyone know of a way to do this properly so that files saved remain on next boot?
<Ben64> CharlesIC: yes, most likely you need a new drive
<Ben64> BenMcLean: try using unetbootin or something like that instead
<BenMcLean> Ben64 does unetbootin have persistence?
<Ben64> BenMcLean: has an option for it
<BenMcLean> OK I will try it thanks.
<colin_> hi。
<UltimaKR> Hi I was having trouble installing lubuntu 14.04...everything seemed fine but when I booted I got a grub _ term _ highlight _ color not found error..how do I fix this?
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, What was the trouble?
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism: my problem is that grub error when I boot the computer
<sydney> UltimaKR: are ou dual booting?
<sydney> you*
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, seems to be part of a bug, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219481
<UltimaKR> sydney: yes...windows xp is the primary os and lubuntu will be the second one
<sydney> UltimaKR: have you tried running a boot-repair?
<sydney> from a live cd?
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, Do you know how to chroot?
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism: in that forum thread, how are they doing this fix from the live cd?
<UltimaKR> sydney: my lubuntu is coming off a livecd
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism:I don't
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, The user has a uefi setup, can we clear that you do not?
<colin_> hi,when i type ctrl +alt +f2 .i got black screen and there is no commend line.
<AlanWatts> colin_: check /etc/inittab
<colin_> anyone can help me?
<AlanWatts> or press enter
<sydney> colin_: how about any other,such as ctrl+alt+f1,or f3?
<AlanWatts> I am in Sydney
<colin_> f1 is same..
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism: I don't think so but I'm very new at this so not too familiar with uefi and all hat
<sydney> AlanWatts: Sydney,Australia?
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, Can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<UltimaKR> colin_: are you looking for the terminal?
<AlanWatts> sydney: yepp
<sydney> AlanWatts: Cool :D
<sydney> Goodnight all!!
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, Plenty of helpers here can we focus on your issue?
<colin_> UltimaKR: im trying to close x server and install nvidia driver
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism: pastebin how? I can't boot anything
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, The live lubuntu?
<replr> lol
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism: you mean by going into the try lubuntu option?
<colin_> AlanWatts: im not good at linux..enter is not help .so what can i do for checking inittab?
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, Yes we would fix this from there.
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism: ah ok thanks let me give that a try
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, We will need web access when we chroot in as well.
<colin_> UltimaKR：i need to close the x server at login screen.so i have to find the terminal. i mean open the terminal at login screen
<colin_> ubuntu
<colin_> ubuntu
<friendlyfascism> colin_, Try the terminal in the recovery
<UltimaKR> friendlyfacism: I have wireless connectivity already from the install so that should be fine
<colin_> ubuntu ask says ctrl +alt +f2
<colin_> oh,thanks
<friendlyfascism> colin_, You could do a nomodeset boot then go to a tty from the login as well.
<friendlyfascism> maybe
<friendlyfascism> colin_, nomodeset might get you a working desktop to do this from
<friendlyfascism> UltimaKR, When you get to the desktop run sudo parted -l and pastebin all of the info.
<friendlyfascism> !pastebin | UltimaKR
<ubottu> UltimaKR: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CharlesIC> Ben64, hi
<CharlesIC> do you have a min?
<jethisoon> i plan to switch distrtos from linux mint 17 xfce to lubuntu 14.04 by formatting the / partition. do u see any problem with that?
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, This a debian or ubuntu mint?
<Abhijit> jethisoon, devil is in the detail.
<jethisoon> ubuntu mint.
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, YOu have a seperate home right?
<jethisoon> yes
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, Probably okay, theoretically sounds okay
<friendlyfascism> you will still have your stuff anyway if it fails
<jethisoon> im concerned abt d grub not loading correctly on a dual boot pc.
<lotuspsychje> jethisoon: did you try an update-grub ?
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, After the ubuntu install?
<jethisoon> no. but my linux mint installation is all upgraded.
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, What is the windows release? Is it a uefi bios?
<jethisoon> win xp
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, One HD?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | jethisoon
<ubottu> jethisoon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<friendlyfascism> lotuspsychje, They are replacing with ubuntu
<jethisoon> yes
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<jethisoon> yes one hd
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, With a / install you will do it manually just be sure grub is pointed at the mbr you will be fine.
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, Don't overwrite home is all.
<jethisoon> will lubuntu install ask me where to place grub??
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, In the something other option the manual install the first gui has a dropdown for grub you want just the mbr no partitions.
<friendlyfascism> most likely sda
<tmick> Quoexl here?
<jethisoon> FRIENDLY please put periods or commas in your second to d last answer.
<tmick> What
<lotuspsychje> jethisoon: make your life easy and install ubuntu 14.04 clean, no mint, no windows :p
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, Your here for help you can't even get my nick right and your preaching grammar on me, lol, welcome to ignore.
<friendlyfascism> jethisoon, Your post are not all that correct in a grammar sense, if you do not understand state it.
<jethisoon> no im not preaching grammar or anything. its just that its not clear.
<jethisoon> thank you very much friendlyfascism
<jethisoon> for the help.
<thefakeazned525> Yo
<thefakeazned525> Someone running trusty claims to not be able to download hexchat from universe
<friendlyfascism> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<thefakeazned525> They claimed that they had to enable the hexchat ppa
<friendlyfascism> thefakeazned525, Were they updated?
<friendlyfascism> it's there
<thefakeazned525> As in upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 LTS?
<meganerd> installed just fine for me without a PPA
<thefakeazned525> I checked that it was there too, but they say it didn't work
<friendlyfascism> thefakeazned525> As in upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 LTS? Not really relative
<thefakeazned525> What do you mean by updated?
<friendlyfascism> thefakeazned525, sudo apt-get update  to have the servers synced
<friendlyfascism> thefakeazned525, THis third party stuff is a waste of time they have a installation why are you here?
<friendlyfascism> their user error somewhere
<thefakeazned525> Er... They refuse to come here, plus I want to report this as a possible bug
<thefakeazned525> And they installed no less than 10 minutes ago
<thefakeazned525> Hmm, I think its an archive error
<thefakeazned525> But yeah, thanks for the help
<jellow> Hi there , I'm trying to mount a lvm2 snapshot to /media/snap ,  Yet get an error from mount that it is the wrong fs type
<jellow> Here is info on my lvm and partition setup http://pastie.org/9395612
<colin_> hi，anyone know how to set the external screen？
<Abhijit> colin_, just connect the wire?
<colin_> doesn't work...
<Abhijit> colin_, explain.
<colin_> the other is black screen...and i can not set it in the setting..even can not find it.
<Abhijit> colin_, are you sure its power on? keep it powered on and restart ubuntu. it will detect. most probably.
<colin_> i tried...
<Abhijit> colin_, are you sure the cable in tightly connected while you restarted?
<colin_> yes...it works on win8.
<Abhijit> colin_, which graphics card, ubuntu version and monitor name?
<Abhijit> and which cable? hdmi ?
<colin_> nvidia 750ti ,ubuntu version is 14.4
<conmix> hi
<Abhijit> colin_, unity/gnome/kde?
<colin_> Abhijit：no。it is vga..
<Abhijit> unity.
<colin_> -.-im not sure...i just download from office site..
<colin_> gnome?
<Abhijit> colin_, do "xrandr" in terminal and use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output
<Abhijit> while the other monitor is connected that is.
<Abhijit> and powered on.
<colin_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Abhijit> colin_, is this a laptop?
<colin_> no...pc..
<colin_> sorry.i did not say that before-.-
<CodePulsar> Can I use Skype on any other client than Skype ?
<colin_> do i need to download lastest driver from nvidia website?
<Abhijit> colin_, when did you downloaded this ubuntu?
<colin_> just few days
<Abhijit> colin_, okey. so do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then see if it solves the error. restart pc while both monitor are powered on and wire connected properly. if still same issue, then make sure to install correct nvidia driver for your card.
<Abhijit> colin_, also connect both monitor to nvidia card port only. do not do one monitor to graphics card port and one to motherboard port.
<colin_> oh,thanks . im going to try.
<colin_> yes,they are connect to the card now
<Abhijit> colin_, good. now execute these 3 commands i gave you above, one by one.
<colin_> system is updating.after finishing.i will do what you said.thanks
<Abhijit> where can i get the mini iso of ubuntu 10.04?
<Abhijit> or can i get it?
<Abhijit> mini iso for 10.04 is not listed here http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.4/ where can i get one?
<Abhijit> nvm.
<goom> k
<soee> hi when using zip command, how can i axclude folders that starts with: _ ?
<friendlyfascism> Abhijit, what is your end goal?
<Abhijit> friendlyfascism, nothing. i found the iso.
<friendlyfascism> Abhijit, And your aware the desktop is eol right?
<Abhijit> friendlyfascism, yes.
<friendlyfascism> cool
<CodePulsar> soee: "^[^_].*"
<CodePulsar> soee: err, "^[^_]+"
<conmix> ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> does anyone know of a better application for pdf files other than evince?
<daipeng> I use emacs to view pdf
<daipeng> it is great, but some time fails when meet a great size pdf file
<Guest2000> any ssh expert here
<Ben64> Guest2000: just ask your question
<Abhijit> !ask | Guest2000
<ubottu> Guest2000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest2000> Ben64: Can i just use a key instead of path/to/identity_file i mean something like that "ssh my_Key user@host"
<Guest2000> Ben64: i mean just simple encrypted key no path to file
<Guest2000> Abhijit: hey i mentioned my problem above
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> emacs = no
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> anyone know of a really good pdf reader?
<Guest2000> Abhijit: Can i just use a key instead of path/to/identity_file i mean something like that "ssh my_Key user@host"
<Guest2000> ubottu: Can i just use a key instead of path/to/identity_file i mean something like that "ssh my_Key user@host"
<ubottu> Guest2000: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> Guest2000: you don't need to highlight every user
<Guest2000> Ben64: i'm new to this things sorry
<neo1691> Hello everyone. If I want to connect to the internet, I am supposed to use a proxy. The proxy works well on the browser, but it wont work with terminal apps. I have set the proxy as a variable called http_proxy="<proxy>:<port>/" and also in /etc/apt.conf OR /etc/apt.conf.d/proxy80 as Acquire::htto::proxy "<proxy>:<port>/";
<Ben64> Guest2000: and it seems like you just want the path to identity file, whats the problem with that
<Guest2000> Ben64: i want to execute ssh command from a external programme on some other client PC ! and he does not have identity_file
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> PDF
<neo1691> I am not even aple to do apt-get update
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> isnt it sudo apt-get update ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> if not using root
<neo1691> using root GuyThatNeedsHelp
<amadey78> hi
<edition> hey, is there a way of using aptitude, without root?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :neo1691 Any errors?
<neo1691> Hello everyone. If I want to connect to the internet, I am supposed to use a proxy. The proxy works well on the browser, but it wont work with terminal apps. I have set the proxy as a variable called http_proxy="<proxy>:<port>/" and also in /etc/apt.conf OR /etc/apt.conf.d/proxy80 as Acquire::htto::proxy "<proxy>:<port>/";
<amadey78> how can i recovery /tmp dir after server reboot
<neo1691> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ^^
<zt> hi a admin online?
<h8> admin off?
<zt> ?
<h8> what kind of an admin?
<zt> were can i get a free shell or znc ?
<h8> lol, this is not undernet
<zt> :|
<h8> zt: buy one, it's that easy
<zt> go away! is that easy
<h8> well you came here... thinking free stuff are just so easy to find (:
<h8> you're all welcome :P
<neo1691> lol
<sennn> hello
<Joseph_> Hi
<Joseph_> we are not able to install nova-compute on Ubuntu 14.04
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802165/
<Joseph_> can you pls help me to out ?
<Joseph_> i psend much time , its seems some kind of bug with 14.04
<Ben64> try a different mirror, then sudo apt-get update
<Joseph_> Kindly help
<Joseph_> this is server , not sure  how do we change the mirror
<bekks> Joseph_: Which bug? Which exact error message?
<bekks> And why do you want to change the mirror?
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802165/
<Joseph_> can you pls open that link
<bekks> Joseph_: you could try to run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nova-compute"
<Joseph_> yes
<Joseph_> i was tried same
<bekks> Joseph_: Was the exact output now?
<nochtadh27> baldrini
<Joseph_> same error
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802165/
<Joseph_> any thought please ?
<webmind> i want breakfast
<Joseph_> its some kind of mirror issues ?
<bekks> Joseph_: Looks like it is. You could try changing the mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Joseph_> could you please share any link to change , i  know this is basic level . yet i am new with server
<Joseph_> this link will help ?
<Joseph_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<bekks> Joseph_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Joseph_> your link will help for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<rabbit1982> :O
<amadey78> did centos make some crash dump after kernel panic or something else?
<bekks> amadey78: Thats a good question for the centos support.
<eoin> Is it possible to boot a computer from cold over the net?
<enchilado> No
<bekks> OF course.
<DJones> eoin: I'd look into wake on lan
<bekks> That mechanism is called PXE.
<eoin> ok was thinking of buying a new router opening it up putting in a raspberry pi and soldering the ethernet one of the ports inside the router case then selling it on ebay and see where it goes
<reisio> ...
<enchilado> Depends what you mean by "from cold"
<enchilado> There needs to be some part of the computer turned on to recieve the packet
<reisio> you could just hack the router itself...
<reisio> which is what you'd have to do anyways
<Joseph_> just i notice current source list have the all the info
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802304/
<enchilado> eoin: you'd be better of with a tracking device that had a battery I think
<Joseph_> do we really need to change ?
<bekks> Joseph_: For changing the mirror used, you have to change the mirror to be used.
<tyfon> hi, anyone know how to turn off 3d so i can run ubuntu 13.10 in kvm?
<tyfon> right now it takes like 20 seconds to open a window inside the vm
<eoin> not really just want to use it as a cheap VPN
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802314/
<Joseph_> :)
<Delta5130> oi
<Delta5130> Tem alguém fera no linux ubuntu que pode me ajudar
<DJones> !pt | Delta5130
<ubottu> Delta5130: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Amaze-balls> Good Morning
<Delta5130> Can you help me
<friendlyfascism> Delta5130, Post it in english
<Delta5130> Help me please. Using a proxy in firefox but does not work icedtea web, already configured proxy throughout the ubuntu system / network / network proxy panel and also set up in icedtea web control panel / network and nothing. Someone help me please, I thank you!
<Delta5130> hi
<Delta5130> help me please
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802337/
<Joseph_> something i am doing wrong
<bcvery> !patience | Delta5130
<ubottu> Delta5130: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<friendlyfascism> Delta5130, Have patience and no help me please.
<Delta5130> ok excuse me
<friendlyfascism> Joseph_, open software & updates click in the first tab download from-other than select best server.
<Joseph_> sorry this is server 14.04
<friendlyfascism> Joseph_, find a mirror here and use the terminal to change you list. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<friendlyfascism> your*
<conmix> quit
<Mathisen> hello .. what is the best way to share internet from a desktop computer to a android phone by usb cable
<reisio> Mathisen: not
<Mathisen> ?
<edition> does GTK themes work on xubuntu?
<k1l_> Mathisen: use cm11 and ubuntu and that will work ootb
<helmut_> hi
<Delta5130> Because icedtea does not work when use proxy ubuntu?
<Mathisen> k1l_ i have cyanogenmod already so its just to plug it in on my ubuntu machine and it will work strait away ?
<Delta5130> I use the ubuntu 13.10
<Mathisen> no need to change anything in ubuntu ?
<bcvery> Delta5130, 13.10 is EOL
<bcvery> ...and no longer supported
<k1l_> Mathisen: ah wait, you mean from the pc to the phone or from phone to pc?
<bcvery> Delta5130...ignore that - no it's not until tomorrow
<Mathisen> pc to phone
<Delta5130> the icedtea does not work when use proxy in ubuntu
<conmix> 1
<Delta5130> my java does not work when use proxy in ubuntu
<k1l_> !away > jibran|afk
<ubottu> jibran|afk, please see my private message
<k1l_> Mathisen: just test it, it dont know if that way works
<jibran|afk> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> jibran|afk: see the bots message in pm please
<jibran|afk> k1l_: I have no away msg
<k1l_> its about the nickchanges, too
<Mathisen> /away works fine :)
<sennn> fedora is better than ubuntu  now!
<friendlyfascism> sennn, opinions are subjective and that is offtopic.
<sennn> f**k
<friendlyfascism> take your meds you will feel better
<punkgeek> can i ecrypting ubuntu like android?
<captn3m0> Quick question: Why is there no quantal or raring directory at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<bcvery> captn3m0, both are EOL
<DJones> captn3m0: Its because they're both end of life
<DJones> captn3m0: When they reach end of life and support stops, the repo's get removed
<captn3m0> so, you can't even install any supported package or anything?
<bekks> captn3m0: There is no supported package anymore for quantal/raring.
<DJones> captn3m0: Thats the point, there aren't any supported packages anymore for those releases
<k1l_> captn3m0: if you want to run the releases long time start with the LTS releases in first place.
<captn3m0> oh, I'm on an LTS release. It was just a docker image that I was using
<captn3m0> filed a Pull Request to update it to precise
<captn3m0> thanks a lot
<Gu_______> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jethisoon> hi i was trying to replace the installed distro which is linux mint 17 with lubuntu 14.04 so i clicked on something else which is manual install but lubuntu installation wont let me check reformat and only the minus button at the bottom is highlighted. so what might have happened if i presed that minus button? will itr wipe the / partition so i can install lubuntu? which is what i want. or will it be gone entirely?
<edition> ?
<rubic> What does dd'ing the ubuntu ISO to a usb actually do? does it insert the files into a partition? or ignore the old contents completely and write a new partition table and new partition with ubuntu in it. I ask this because when I open my USB in gparted it cant figure out if uses a GPT or MBR, and Im trying to figure out why.
<blurkis> rubic,   dd writes byte for byte, that is, it writes what ever you put into it. an iso has a filesystem in its own, so dd writes that to the usb.
<jethisoon> hi i was trying to replace the installed distro which is linux mint 17 with lubuntu 14.04 so i clicked on something else which is manual install but lubuntu installation wont let me check reformat and only the minus button at the bottom is highlighted. so what might have happened if i presed that minus button? will it wipe the / partition so i can install lubuntu? which is what i want. or will it be gone entirely?
<blurkis> rubic, so it ignores the content on the usb, writes the iso as is irectly to the usb
<rubic> Ok, thanks, now that I think about it how does the ISO accomodate for both EFI and MBR booting? Is some sort of 'hack' used by the ISO to contain both and that's gparted is confused?
<rubic> why gparted is confused*
<bipul> I need to know the reason behind getting this error. And how should i fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802547/
<jethisoon> hi i was trying to replace the installed distro which is linux mint 17 with lubuntu 14.04 so i clicked on something else which is manual install but lubuntu installation wont let me check reformat and only the minus button at the bottom is highlighted. so what might have happened if i presed that minus button? will it wipe the / partition so i can install lubuntu? which is what i want. or will it be gone entirely?
<krasnayarsk> bipul: its a 404 not found. I don't think its anything to do with you.
<bipul> krasnayarsk, May be the link is down at the moment?
<krasnayarsk> bipul: Yes. The content is not available.
<captn3m0> the ppa you are using does not have a package for precise
<jethisoon> hi i was trying to replace the installed distro which is linux mint 17 with lubuntu 14.04 so i clicked on something else which is manual install but lubuntu installation wont let me check reformat and only the minus button at the bottom is highlighted. so what might have happened if i presed that minus button? will it wipe the / partition so i can install lubuntu? which is what i want. or will it be gone entirely?
<rubic> blurkis: any ideas?
<captn3m0> jethisoon: I think the minus button deletes the partition, so you will have to recreate it
<bipul> So Should i remove those link? from my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<captn3m0> You can either remove the PPA
<captn3m0> or try manually updating the ppa source file
<bekks> bipul: You dont have to do anything, you can safely ignore that error.
<bipul> captn3m0, Do you have any documents for that.
<captn3m0> I doubt you'll get it to work (https://launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/ubuntu/shellinabox). Its not been updated since 2009. Better to just remove the ppa
<k1l_> bipul: maybe the PPA got deleted or the files got deleted. the PPA server is working as you can see on other PPAs
<popey> eek
<popey> thats my ppa
<k1l_> and its popeys fault, of course :)
<popey> shellinabox 242 weeks ago  - time flies. No, I'm not updating that ppa.
<captn3m0> bipul: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<bipul> Thank you.
<Vanathu> HI
<Vanathu> i am still in same issues
<krasnayarsk> Vanathu: Which issue? Could you explain?
<jethisoon> captn3m0 so what happens to the linux mint install on that partition? shouldnt it be easier if lubuntu just allowed us to format the partition?
<captn3m0> I have no idea why you can't tick reformat
<captn3m0> You can click on minus safely. The deletion isn't done till you click on next/submit
<k1l_> jethisoon: why dont you choose "use the whole disk"? that will make it most easy for you
<captn3m0> I just prefer to use gparted (should be present on the install iso) to create the structure as per my wishes, and then just set mountpoints in the install process
<Chris_hubu> hi guys
<function9> hi
<jethisoon> k1l_ bcoz i really have to dual boot.
<k1l_> jethisoon: what is the other OS?
<jethisoon> captn3m0 so how do we get to gparted from the lubuntu install dvd?
<captn3m0> choose "try lubuntu" instead of install
<jethisoon> kil windows
<k1l_> jethisoon: what about you just check the partitions that mint used and check them for / and swap (and /home) in the manual partition progress?
<jethisoon> captn3m0 if i use gparted from there, will there be an option for us to reformat?
<gwhihjwggp> my chicken went into those keys they only use the space bar k f c bucket of evil
<captn3m0> You shouldn't need to reformat as it will be a blank partition after gparted is done with it
<jethisoon> k1l there is a swap and home in my partitions. my problem is i cant tick on format / from the lubuntu install cd.
<josmala> What spell I have to invoke to link against LLVM libraries from the ubuntu software center. [Installed it and compiled a tutorial (after added symlink  for include directory) ]
<josmala> I have latest ubuntu.
<dingobingomingo> test
<bipul> I am still stuck here please i need a help http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802668/
<jethisoon> captn3m0 what buttons do we click in gparted?
<captn3m0> just right click and format?
<captn3m0> or something similar
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<captn3m0> PPAs are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<jethisoon> captn3m0 can we do that from our linux mint install and wipe itself off?
<captn3m0> no
<captn3m0> you cannot edit/delete/format a mounted partition
<bipul> captn3m0, I am unable to access to this directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bipul> Even i have used sudo
<k1l_> bipul: use ppa-purge
<bipul> I think that ppa-purge is the best option.
<jethisoon> captn3m0 so i have to do it from lubuntu install dvd?
<captn3m0> he never installed a package from that ppa, so I thought ppa-purge was an overkill
<captn3m0> didn't sudo add-apt-repository --remove work?
<captn3m0> jethisoon: yes
<jethisoon> captn3m0 after format with lubuntu install cd, i then restart and install lubuntu right?
<captn3m0> While running ubuntu live cd, there is an icon for "Install Ubuntu" on the desktop
<captn3m0> I'm not sure if there is such an option in lubuntu, but if there is, you wont need to reboot
<jethisoon> captn3m0 yeah there is. i forgot. tnx.
<dusf123> if someone runs windows 8.1 recovery or reset will it affect the ubuntu install on the same hdd?
<k1l_> dusf123: most likely it will erase the ubuntu partitions
<dusf123> k1l_: i want to install ubuntu's on my gf's dad's laptop but there is a very good chance he will crap out windows, and possibly ubuntu at some point - i would like to be able to be able to restore one or both easily
<dusf123> i use clonezilla myself, but is there anything more user friendly i could install, possily on the same drive?
<k1l_> dusf123: well, then make a install and then make a hdd copy as fallback
<neo1691> I want to install a window manager bspwm and use it in ubuntu 12.04, so I would like to how how does lightdm handles startup scripts as compared to ~/.xinitrc
<dusf123> k1l_: anyway to put it all on the same drive?
<rubic> Last I checked BSPWM isnt in the ubuntu repositories so you'll have to compile it from source
<stynstyn> hi
<k1l_> dusf123: but most recovery/full reset options form the windows will erase all partitions
<dusf123> k1l_: yes, from within windows, or at least using windows software, but there must be other recovery software
<bipul> It's not working k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802750/
<neo1691> rubic yes, I am compiling it from source, so how do I start bspwm instead of unity
<neo1691> I actually want to know how lightdm differs from using .xinitrc
<Mathisen> dusf123 norton ghost
<neo1691> do I just add exec bspwm & in .xsession and lightdm will magically start bspwm instead of ubuntu?
<k1l_> bipul: pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<hardman> hey
<bipul> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802767/
<hardman> i installed ubuntu 14.04 alongside win 7
<hardman> and now i doesnt show me option to start ubuntu on boot up
<hardman> it boots into windows by default
<Mrokii> Hello. I wanted to try out byobu (in conjunction with tmux), but it doesn't seem to work correctly. When I start byobu I get its shell-window but nothing I type is printed at the commandline. And when I hit Ctrl-A I always get a message about configuring the shortcut. Is this a bug or am I missing something?
<hardman> what to do?
<hardman> any clue/solution?
<k1l_> bipul: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/popey-shellinabox-precise.list
<hardman> i installed ubuntu 14.04 alongside win 7
<hardman> and now i doesnt show me option to start ubuntu on boot up
<k1l_> bipul: then sudo apt-get update
<bipul> k1l_, will it work sir?
<hardman> and now i doesnt show me option to start ubuntu on boot up
<hardman> it boots into windows by default
<hardman> any clue/solution?
<k1l_> hardman: reinstall grub
<hardman> how?
<k1l_> !bootrepair
<k1l_> !boot-repair
<hardman> sorry i'm a layman
<k1l_> hardman: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<hardman> can u kindly guide me somewhat?
<hardman> thanks
<josmala> I think the default LLVM package is broken in the repository, as it doesn't put things in places where compiler can find them.
<hardman> i have onw question k1l_
<hardman> this is shown in ubuntu
<hardman> i mean i can use same process in windows?
<krasnayarsk> "cat file.txt | awk '{print $1}' | sed s/[0-9]+?/_/g | less" doesn't do anything. What's wrong with it?
<k1l_> hardman: no. windows has no interest in supporting any linux. so you need to run the ubuntu-usb or dvd
<guest-xCzr0f> i can't log into my desktop session, when i enter my password, it logs in, shows the cursor and black screen then goes back to login screen, (but I could log into guest session)
<rubic> neo1691: Have you compiled something from source before?
<triplc> hi all
<k1l_> guest-xCzr0f: log into the console with ctrl-alt-f1 (back with ctrl-alt-f7) and log into your user. make sure all files belong to user:user and not root:root
<rubic> neo1691:oh wait your actual question, lightdm manages stuff for you when installed via apt-get no idea when done by source sorry ;/
<guest-xCzr0f> k1l_: what do you mean by "all files" ?
<bipul> k1l_, Thank you, It's working.
<triplc> can i remove  xserver-xorg-video-intel after install nvidia-prime? currently i am using bumblebee and have both intel and nvidia driver install
<k1l_> guest-xCzr0f: its a common problem when a user broke the file permission while making stuff with sudo that is not intended to. it makes files like .XAuthority belong to root and the user cant log in
<guest-xCzr0f> k1l_: you're right, .XAuthority is 600
<guest-xCzr0f> k1l_: is it just this file?
<k1l_> guest-xCzr0f: i am not talking about filemod i am talking about owner
<k1l_> guest-xCzr0f: see "ls -al"
<ajnr> Hi friends, I am facing problem to install shallow parser in ubuntu. after giving the make install command I got http://fpaste.org/118371/40550305/   i.e. error while loading shared libraries: libgdbm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I am using ubuntu 14.04 64 bit machine
<guest-xCzr0f> k1l_: thanks, i chown.ed it
<guest-xCzr0f> k1l_: it works now
<k1l_> guest-xCzr0f: good. but be aware not to misuse sudo in future
<guest-xCzr0f> k1l_: a'ay sir
<Mrokii> k1l_: I wonder what you mean by misuse. I've had the same issue quite a few times with Ubuntu and never used sudo in any kind of unusual way before that happened. To me it looks rather like some random bug.
<k1l_> Mrokii: most times this "bug" comes up when gui programs are started with sudo
<netwrkspider> hi guys
<netwrkspider> how can i install linux on laptop.
<netwrkspider> :P
<k1l_> !install | netwrkspider
<ubottu> netwrkspider: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<netwrkspider> @ubottu : Thanks :)
<ArTeS> thanks to k1l_ :p
<loa> hello
<rewbycraft> o/ loa
<loa> is there some kind of software for development which i can use to create project using sftp account?
<loa> i don't know maybe it is netbeans or geany
<ubuntu458> Is there any more of a penalty using qemu 64bit host 32bit guest than there is 32/32?
<rewbycraft> loa: I don't completely understand what you mean with "create project using sftp account".
<loa> rewbycraft, repos with sources are on remote server.
<loa> now i use geany and filezilla
<loa> but i want projects.
<ajnr> Hi, how to solve the problem with error while loading shared libraries: libgdbm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<loa> not just files opened with geany.
<rewbycraft> Well, that depends on what source control program you want to use. From the top of my head, git and bzr will work. Though you might wanna look into getting an account on something like github, bitbucket (this one gives free private repos) or launchpad (if you wanna use bzr).
<rewbycraft> loa: Heck, you could even go all out and run your own repo servers. I, for example, have a personal gitlab server.
<ddssc> ubuntu 14.04 , youtube not working , stuck on start of video, html5 doesnt work either. this happened all of the sudden, maybe some of the latest updates fucked it up. advice please
<rewbycraft> ddssc: Have you installed flashplayer?
<loa> rewbycraft, but what software you use to access it?
<loa> where you create project?
<ddssc> rewbycraft,  oh i just noticed that my sound doesn't work either. sweet. this just happened
<ddssc> :D
<ddssc> so no sound, and youtube stuck
<ddssc> 14.04 LTS
<rewbycraft> loa: You might want to read up on version control. I personally use git and will recommend it, though you should go with what fits your workflow personally.
<rewbycraft> ddssc: I repeat: Have you installed flashplayer?
<ddssc> rewbycraft, where do I check that?
<ddssc> rewbycraft,  I dont recall installing it
<loa> rewbycraft, i don't need version control, i just want create project i which sources are on remote side.
<loa> and asking about maybe somebody can report working solutions for this.
<rewbycraft> ddssc: Open a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T and enter (without quotes) "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer -y" and enter your password when asked.
<loa> i remeber that netbeans can dot this.
<loa> but it is bloatware.
<ddssc> rewbycraft, E: Unable to locate package flashplayer-installer
<rewbycraft> loa: If you don't wanna use vcs then you can just sync the source directory over sftp (although I don't recommend it)
<rewbycraft> ddssc: Yeah, it should've been flashplugin-installer (it *used* to be flashplayer-installer)
<backSlasher> Does anyone have any idea why Ubuntu uses fstrim and not "discard" on mounts?
<ddssc> loa,  netbeans is bloatware? yea you better stick with Vim bro
<loa> ddssc, yeah. 500mb ram consumption it is normal situation.
<rewbycraft> ddssc: Or nano. Or emacs. *insert xkcd butterfly effect joke here*
<loa> java, what i can say.
<ddssc> rewbycraft, hehe :)
<rewbycraft> loa: I do java programming too, you know.
<rewbycraft> ddssc: Any luck installing flashplayer?
<ddssc> rewbycraft, yea I already got that installed
<loa> ok maybe it is not bloatware but it is heavy.
<loa> in all ways.
<rewbycraft> Try restarting your browser and then re-opening the video.
<ddssc> loa, it's a hog, but a very useful hog
<loa> maybe sublime can do this?
<rewbycraft> loa: Intellij?
<loa> or maybe really go for the netbeans.
<ddssc> loa, altho if you code Java you really should llook up IDEA
<loa> no it is not java, it is just php.
<ddssc> I use netbeans for php and it's great
<loa> ddssc, i know it.
<rewbycraft> ddssc: PHPStorm ftw.
<loa> it is great but not for my hardware.
<loa> i want just project possibility with remote sources destanation.
<loa> for example using sftp.
<ddssc> rewbycraft, heard good things about it, never needed it really, Netbeans has pretty much everything I need , framework support and all
<ddssc> loa,  so you put your project on a remote server, open sftp connection in Nautilus and load it in netbeans like a normal local project
<ddssc> rewbycraft,  any other ideas about my broken sound?
<rewbycraft> Checked if the volume is set correctly in the sound settings?
<rewbycraft> Also, does the problem manifest with other programs?
<rewbycraft> loa: Although my stance is VCS. For what you want you might want to look into lsyncd.
<ddssc> rewbycraft,  yea pretty much this thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211608&page=2
<ddssc> I'm just too lazy to read it all so Im asking here
<ddssc> :d
<rewbycraft> No worries.
<ddssc> not thta I should since I expect the basic features of an OS like sound not to break down every random tuesday
<ddssc> errr...wednesday
<AlexPortable> later this year ubuntu mate is being released. how is this different from installing mate package on 14.04 lts?
<rewbycraft> Sound can be weird on linux. But when it works, it's amazing.
<ddssc> rewbycraft, yea linux sound is pretty good, altho windows + asio is equal if not better
<rewbycraft> ddssc: Try installing pavucontrol and make sure that in the playback-tab all programs have the correct sound card set.
<brucelee> hmm after running the ubuntu installation, i get this: error: no such device: 962bda2a-c294...blhablah
<brucelee> grub rescue>
<brucelee> anyone know what could have gone wrong?
<rewbycraft> ddssc: A bit ago I had a problem where some programs were being assigned to the hdmi audio (even though it isn't plugged in)
<ddssc> rewbycraft, I tried running aplay -l to get a list of devices and it got stuck. it's not a hw error tho, my sound works fine in win
<rewbycraft> brucelee: Broken hard drive? Corrupt parititon?
<rewbycraft> ddssc: Hmm. Can you try booting off of a live-cd and checking if the sound issue persists? (I wanna see if it's a problem with ubuntu+your machine or some config problem on your install)
<brucelee> rewbycraft: hmm possibly, i ran the installation twice though and both times same thing
<brucelee> btu if the hard drive is broken, why would the installation work
<brucelee> :/
<rewbycraft> brucelee: *shrug* I've had a hard drive that corrupted the first sectors a couple of times and caused this.
<brucelee> rewbycraft: ok thanks
<rewbycraft> brucelee: Can you try using bootrepair?
<dExIT> Can somone help me with this message ? ( Ispconfig with apache ) http://pastebin.com/aWWvGBQf
<rewbycraft> dExIT: You have a permission problem. Solution (without quotes) "sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /var/lib/apache2/fastcgi"
<histo> brucelee: do you have a picture of the error?
<brucelee> rewbycraft: i have 2 disks in there
<brucelee> i tried changing boot order
<brucelee> see if it works
<brucelee> :/
<Mrokii> k1l_: Yeah, okay, but I think the bug shouldn't show up at all, as there are times when one needs to use sudo. Or at least that's my impression.
<rewbycraft> brucelee: Like I said can you try running boot-repair?
<ionwind> hola
<brucelee> rewbycraft: new to ubuntu, whats that
<brucelee> ill google it
<brucelee> changing the boot order worked
<brucelee> you think that wasnt neccessary?
<krasnayarsk> Hi. Is anbody using Lilo instead of Grub?
<brucelee> boot repair would have fixed it and made it boot off the first one
<rewbycraft> brucelee: It usually fixes most common problems.
<rewbycraft> brucelee: I like it because it fixes my UEFI boot if I screw it up.
<brucelee> is boot repair somethign specific to ubuntu?
<brucelee> something i need a live cd to do?
<rewbycraft> brucelee: Yes and yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<brucelee> thanks :P
<ign> salut, s'il vous plait. je voudrai installer mac os x marvericks sur un pc dell inspiron 15r
<rewbycraft> brucelee: Why thank us, you figured it out.
<rewbycraft> ign: This channel is english only. Please go to #ubuntu-fr
<brucelee> rewbycraft: for telling me about boot repair
<brucelee> :
<brucelee> :P
<rewbycraft> brucelee: No problem. It's a useful tool in case you ever have problems booting.
<hobbit> BOO!
<cyb3rty> hello. can you help me with bumblebee?
<Stibb> hello
<Stibb> I need help to integrate a new version of a software into official ubuntu repository. What is the process to follow?
<histo> Stibb: try emailing the maintainer
<krasnayarsk> Can I configure grub.cfg in /boot/grub? Or is there someplace else I should edit Grub?
<rewbycraft> krasnayarsk: /etc/default/grub
<histo> krasnayarsk: what are you trying to edit?
<histo> s/what/why
<krasnayarsk> histo: framebuffer stuff.
<rewbycraft> krasnayarsk: Like I said: /etc/default/grub (run "sudo update-grub" afterwards to sync the configs)
<krasnayarsk> rewbycraft: Cool. Thanks :)
<histo> krasnayarsk: update the grub_default_linux blah blah line in /etc/default/grub and sudo update-grub
<krasnayarsk> histo: gotcha.
<histo> krasnayarsk: grub_cmdline_linux_default="...."
<rewbycraft> histo: *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFUALT
<rewbycraft> *DEFAULT
<rewbycraft> (correcting my own correction...)
<histo> rewbycraft: my caps key isn't present
 * histo is lazy
<rewbycraft> histo: Shift?
<rewbycraft> histo: Ah.
<histo> rewbycraft: then my pinky would have to move off of home row.
 * rewbycraft facepalms
<theperfectpunk> hello
<theperfectpunk> i need to fix ubuntu boot
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: What's wrong with it?
<histo> theperfectpunk: what's wrong with it?
<theperfectpunk> as i just formatted windows partition
<theperfectpunk> histo: No EFI partition now
<theperfectpunk> so can't boot into it
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: Boot-repair is your friend.
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<histo> theperfectpunk: how and why did you remove your efi partition
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: Can you turn off EFI boot in your bios? (also, what histo said)
<theperfectpunk> i was trying to wipe my windows 8 partition
<theperfectpunk> and wiped the efi partition too
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: If you can't turn on legacy (non-(U)EFI) boot then you might have to re-install ubuntu.
<theperfectpunk> rewbycraft: doesn't boot
<histo> theperfectpunk: testdisk to undelete the partition
<theperfectpunk> rewbycraft: can't i create a EFI partition manually?
<histo> theperfectpunk: if you knew the start and end of your previous efi partition you could just redefine it again.
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: Dunno.
<theperfectpunk> histo: here's what i see using gparted
<theperfectpunk> http://tinypic.com/2mpm2cg9
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: So you DO have an efi part?
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: Boot-repair should fix this then.
<rubic> so I was using boot-repair to fix grub/mbr and it looks like it tried to install the MBR on the usb running the live install o.0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7797999/ Anyone know why it failed?
<theperfectpunk> histo: and using disks http://tinypic.com/2mpm2cg9
<theperfectpunk> rewbycraft: no
<theperfectpunk> i am booting using ubuntu dvd
<theperfectpunk> usb
<theperfectpunk> to be precise
<histo> theperfectpunk: what was on the 500GB disk?
<theperfectpunk> windows
<theperfectpunk> i need to backup one partition
<histo> theperfectpunk: well you also have efi partition on the 250gb. So which were you using for boot previously?
<theperfectpunk> so i tried to get it into ubuntu partition
<theperfectpunk> i tried booting both disks
<theperfectpunk> can't get to boot one
<theperfectpunk> no UEFI mode get shown
<rewbycraft> rubic: Try just using a normal live-cd(/dvd) and then running boot-repair from that.
<rubic> Dell XPS 13 has no CD/DVD drive ;-;
<histo> theperfectpunk: basically what rewbycraft says. or reinstall grub manually
<rewbycraft> rubic: Ah. I'd say try running it again?
<rubic> Ohk.
<rubic> Ive been messing around with grub command line tools for a while
<theperfectpunk> histo: could u atleast tell me how to access the 250GB disk from live?
<rubic> but Ill give boot-repair another go
<theperfectpunk> histo: so that i can backup
<theperfectpunk> boot-repair says "GPT partition detected
<rewbycraft> rubic: Nothing wrong with that. I advise getting more experienced with them in a VM first before using them on actual hardware.
<bipul> hello I am looking for a help. I am trying to install SVN  on my ubuntu 14.04. I am following official guide of ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/subversion.html. But i need to understand this part "svn import /path/to/import/directory file:///path/to/repos/project" what does it mean here import directory here?
<rewbycraft> them=grub cli tools
<theperfectpunk> histo: rewbycraft: this is what i get with boot-repair
<theperfectpunk> http://tinypic.com/2mpm2cg9
<histo> theperfectpunk: click on the disk in nautilus or on the launcher to the left
<theperfectpunk> histo: it doesn't give me write permission
<theperfectpunk> histo: i can't copy stuff
<theperfectpunk> histo: paste is grayed out
<rewbycraft> theperfectpunk: alt+f2 and then enter: gksudo nautilus
<histo> theperfectpunk: why would you write there if you are trying to backup?
<theperfectpunk> histo: i need to copy from windows partition to ubuntu partition
<histo> theperfectpunk: I though you formatted windows?
<theperfectpunk> then repartition the other disk
<rewbycraft> histo: (he also said he deleted his EFI partition)
<theperfectpunk> histo: it's saying something about GPT patition too, can't install windows
<histo> theperfectpunk: STOP,  what did you do prior to this issue?
<theperfectpunk> so trying to wipe the whole disk and then start
<Kartagis> why am I getting 403 with youtube-dl? has youtube changed something?
<theperfectpunk> histo: i tried deleting one partition and install windows on it
<theperfectpunk> histo: but couldn't
<theperfectpunk> histo: it said that the partition is GPT can't be installed
<theperfectpunk> histo: tried installing UEFI mode, but the same error occured
<rewbycraft> Kartagis: It has. Run "sudo youtube-dl -U"  to update it.
<theperfectpunk> histo: now m gonna wipe the whole disk
<theperfectpunk> histo: no partitions and let windows partition
<histo> theperfectpunk: Which partition did you delete?
<theperfectpunk> histo: the MSR, Reserver, System and C:
 * histo is so confused
<theperfectpunk> Reserved
 * rewbycraft joins histo in confused-land
<histo> theperfectpunk: On which disk?
<theperfectpunk> histo: D has that data
<theperfectpunk> i need to backup
<theperfectpunk> histo: on 500GB
<histo> theperfectpunk: the 500gb or the 250gb is d?
<theperfectpunk> one partition on 500GB
<histo> theperfectpunk: okay so now you want to write data from the 500gb to the 250gb that doesn't boot?
<theperfectpunk> histo: all these partition were on 500GB disk
<theperfectpunk> histo: yep
<histo> theperfectpunk: pastebin the output of parted -l
<theperfectpunk> histo: the 250GB has ubuntu on it
<theperfectpunk> just ubuntu
<histo> theperfectpunk: which doesn't boot?
<theperfectpunk> histo: yea
<theperfectpunk> histo: http://pastebin.com/8mUV1LA9
<theperfectpunk> histo: nothing boots as of now
<theperfectpunk> histo: am on live dvd
<theperfectpunk> histo: live usb
<histo> theperfectpunk: if you want to fix it I would just use testdisk to undelete the efi partition off of the 500gb disk
<histo> theperfectpunk: but to copy your files you can ...
<theperfectpunk> histo: yea
<histo> theperfectpunk: sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ubuntu && sudo mkdir /mnt/windows && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/windows
<rubic> rewbycraft: I found an option in the boot-repair to only install the MBR to sda so I enabled that this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803085/
<histo> theperfectpunk: then copy your files from /mnt/windows to /mnt/ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> histo: it would give me write permissions?
<theperfectpunk> on the ubuntu partitions?
<histo> theperfectpunk: you could add -o users,rw    to the mount commands
<theperfectpunk> histo: do i need to specift password somewhere?
<theperfectpunk> don't
<theperfectpunk> specift
<theperfectpunk> specify
<histo> theperfectpunk: password for what?
<theperfectpunk> ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> to access the files
<theperfectpunk> i mean to get permission
<histo> theperfectpunk: no
<Kartagis> rewbycraft: It looks like you installed youtube-dl with a package manager, pip, setup.py or a tarball. Please use that to update.
<rewbycraft> Kartagis: sudo pip install --upgrade youtube-dl
<histo> theperfectpunk: or add uid=1000,gid=1000 as  a mount option either way. You can copy the files now and fix perms later.
<rewbycraft> rubic: Can you detail your exact steps with boot-repair for me?
<rubic> rewbycraft: I booted my liveusb, entered wifi passwd
<theperfectpunk> histo: the parameters are  nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,-o users,rw
<theperfectpunk> histo: ok?
<rewbycraft> rubic: I mean, which buttons did you click in boot-repair?
<histo> theperfectpunk: no
<rubic> rewbycraft: oh sure
<theperfectpunk> histo: remove -o users,rw
<Kartagis> rewbycraft: I don't have pip, I get the same version when I do --reinstall install on apt-get, and "youtube-dl is the newest version" when I do install
<Kartagis> heh
<theperfectpunk> and add uid=1000, guid=1000?
<histo> theperfectpunk: Why are you adding all those? and -o isn't a valid option you mount -o long,list,of,options
<theperfectpunk> ok
<theperfectpunk> histo: ok
<histo> theperfectpunk: just copy and paste my command above with all the &&'s
<histo> theperfectpunk: you can gksu nautilus to copy your files temporarily
<rubic> rewbycraft: Ticked place grub into [sda] and then ran  recomended repair, now that I think about it I dont think I pressed apply at all so that change is probably meaningless
<histo> theperfectpunk: we can fix permissions later.
<theperfectpunk> histo: these were added by the os automatically nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show
<rubic> -_-
<histo> theperfectpunk: whatever, just get them both mounted and copy files to and fro
<rewbycraft> rubic: Try again, but press apply.
<rubic> rewbycraft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803137/ done
<histo> theperfectpunk: when you are done copying sync and umount them. Then do whatever you want.
<rewbycraft> rubic: I meant can you explain exactly which buttons you press. Even just to launch boot-repair itself.
<rewbycraft> rubic: Because I don't know what you're doing, but it's making boot-repair do a SNAFU.
<monoton> is it possible to somehow move where where the gconf settings live from ~/.gconf/ to  ~/.config/.gconf/ ?
<rubic> rewbycraft: I am running it from the dash
<theperfectpunk> histo
<theperfectpunk> histo: m using disk to set mount options
<rubic> rewbycraft: If I run sudo boot-repair it hangs at os-probe or probe-os I dont remember
<theperfectpunk> histo: these are the current parameters http://tinypic.com/m/ico2s7/2
<rewbycraft> rubic: I honestly don't know how you managed to get it to do that.
<theperfectpunk> histo: i can write with re
<theperfectpunk> rw
<theperfectpunk> parameter
<philinux> monoton;~ probably not
<histo> theperfectpunk: you probably won't need it with those options
<theperfectpunk> histo: i'll just try gksu
<histo> theperfectpunk: what?
<monoton> philinux: ok. I guess I have to change source for evertyhing for that to happen then
<theperfectpunk> run nautilus as root
<theperfectpunk> histo: or better i'll just sudo su
<philinux> monoton;~ i thnk you'd have to compile gnome yourself to change that
<histo> theperfectpunk: I can't help you if you keep changing what you are doing.
<theperfectpunk> and copy the files
<theperfectpunk> histo: access terminal as root
<theperfectpunk> histo: copy files and then fix permissions when i am able to boot
<histo> theperfectpunk: Or you could just click on the relevant partitions in the UI from the launcher if you are attached to the GUI
 * monoton must... resist urge... to make my own liinuxdist with modified gnome ;-)
<histo> theperfectpunk: either way your NTFS permissions are not going to be preserved
<histo> monoton: why would you want them in a different place btw?
<rubic> wth I checked the boot-repair.desktop and its doing exactly the same thing o.0
<monoton> I would prefer ~ to be rather clean
<monoton> a place where I store *my* files not a zillion of settings.
<rewbycraft> rubic: Can you please try this: Reboot the live-usb. Click on the dash and enter boot-repair. Wait for boot-repair to load. Click recommended repair (nothing else). And tell me what it does.
<theperfectpunk> histo: what is the default admin password in ubuntu?
<histo> monoton: they are .hidden files
<theperfectpunk> gksu is asking for password
<histo> theperfectpunk: there isn't one
<theperfectpunk> ok i just sudoed it
<rubic> rewbycraft: If I reboot I will need to reinstall boot-repair because the usb isnt persistent but sure.
<rewbycraft> monoton: If you can see the .hidden files. Hit CTRL+H
<monoton> now when I think about it ideally I would like "home" to be /dokument/ and "home for settings files" to be /config/ (this is a single user system). that would be awsome.
<monoton> and no I don't want some files to be hidden.
<rewbycraft> rubic: I just want a clean start at this. So I was actually hoping the usb wasn't persistent.
<rubic> ahk
<theperfectpunk> histo: now tell me
<theperfectpunk> can i run boot-repair after i have installed windows in the other disk
<rewbycraft> monoton: Well, you'd have to recompile a lot of stuff for that.
<histo> theperfectpunk: you can run boot-repair whenever you want.
<monoton> rewbycraft: yeah I guess so  :-) well I guess I can dream at least hehe.
<histo> theperfectpunk: I have no idea how youa re going to handle where windows is going to put it's EFI stuff though. You'd probably have to ask the ##windows peoples
<rewbycraft> monoton: It's possible, just a lot of work.
<n1ywb> Where did the Raring packages go?
<n1ywb> because I'd really like to install a package but I'm getting 404 on all raring packages
<monoton> rewbycraft: hehe ok next time I make my own linux dist I'll think about it ;-)
<histo> monoton: that's a bit insane but do what you want. It's all open
<guy__> Sorry to intrupt in between but I am new to this IRC, wanted to join your organisation and contribute something
<monoton> yeah I guess... I think I should start with doing something easier first maybe.
<monoton> welcome guy__
<histo> !eol | n1ywb
<ubottu> n1ywb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guy__> Thank you, could you please help me out, to find any organisation with which I could work
<rewbycraft> histo: Why the !eol?
<n1ywb> well I'm fucked now because I'm on the road and I can't upgrade
<histo> !language | n1ywb
<ubottu> n1ywb: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rewbycraft> histo: NVM. I was misreading the person to whom you were replying.
<n1ywb> die in a fire
<monoton> guy__: yeah maybe there is webpage somewhere that tells how to join the #ubuntu developers?
<histo> !volunteers | n1ywb
<ubottu> n1ywb: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<guy__> I upgraded just now and it took me around 8-9 hours to fix everything
<rewbycraft> histo: Is there a list somewhere of all the ubottu commands?
<guy__> so what am i doing here , what can i do here?
<krasnayarsk> Does Ubuntu run well on older hardware? Say a 12 year old laptop?
<histo> !factoid | rewbycraft
<ubottu> rewbycraft: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<guy__> an ancient lapop
<rewbycraft> krasnayarsk: Ubuntu? No. LUbuntu or XUbuntu? Yes?
<trijntje> krasnayarsk: nope, use a lightweight version of ubuntu like lubuntu/xubuntu
<krasnayarsk> trijntje: Okay. Thanks.
<rewbycraft> Thanks histo.
<philinux> krasnayarsk;~ depends on spec which flavour to run
<histo> krasnayarsk: I wouldn't run unity on something that old which is ubuntu-desktop. Try something like xubuntu or lubuntu will run fine. Or you can install a command line system and build up with whatever desktop environment you want.
<Zadik> Hi :P
<guy__> can anybody help me choosing an open source organisation for some contribution purposes.....
<guy__> can anybody help me choosing an open source organisation for some contribution purposes.....
<guy__> can anybody help me choosing an open source organisation for some contribution purposes.....
<guy__> can anybody help me choosing an open source organisation for some contribution purposes.....
<Zadik> About the colloision of internet and the leaing of creation. Linux and Microft saw at a server at two diffrent ways, One way to make money as go and power, Linux saw it as Free and Serving. But after those more blows have happend. Google and facebook is blowing, Samsung follow the line of hard conviciton of creation. Its also lead to solutions. 3=1 is a possible code, I can use the Command prompt from both linux and Windows, Create the
<trijntje> guy__: please behave, dont spam the channel
<Zadik> The colusion of 1(one and 2(two) Lead to 3 ? Creations in its form ? You shot tho negative loadet particels and shoot them at eachother at the same speed. and you can get a  a picture of bigbang would look like.  But when you shoot 3(three) positive enrgies you can create some thing complete diffrent ;)    what if you combinde the source code of linux and windows open upp a terminal for a third so called "Universe, World, Space ? As yo
<histo> !ot | Zadik
<ubottu> Zadik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guy__> sorry but i needed someone
<Zadik> Computer Bracket AB – Windows Multi Media Messenger (MMM) (Windows media player with Skype, Netflix and Spotify)  Operating Systems for IT technology Such as mobile phones, computers and  tablets. Where the system is based on a simpler technology and access to a media  PC. Full of media, music and literature, and chat systems. Even allow users  software and program codes to husband and improvement programs / games etc.  Where the ove
<histo> guy__: Do you have a ubuntu related question?
<Zadik> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<guy__> no, but i have a quesiton
<histo> guy__: well you question isn't on topic here.
<guy__> that how do i contribute some required ubuntu projects
<rewbycraft> guy__: There are no required projects.
<rubic> rewbycraft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803208/
<histo> !contribute | guy__
<ubottu> guy__: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<rewbycraft> rubic: Do you have an (U)EFI system?
<guy__> yes'
<rubic> rewbycraft: no
<rubic> MBR
<guy__> am using ubuntu 14.04
<Caroga> hi all
<guy__> hi
<Caroga> currently having bluetooth and wifi stability issues, anyone experienced on that matter ?
<rubic> the usb throws errors because of the previous partition table on it I think
<rewbycraft> rubic: Hmm. Shall we do a manual grub install then?
<Zadik> Peace is just figurtive speaking. God was just to claim when there is no creater in this world. War is the ultimate cause of all. Was is a part of nature just as animals Raw as leaf eaters. War is in them against all odds. War is a part of the beginning. As we have no meaning etc War is our ultimate goal. War is FREEDOM ;) no one create without war or conflict ;) War is the reason and the meaning for every thing ;)
<rubic> grub-install?
<cfhowlett> !spam | Zadik
<ubottu> Zadik: Please don't spam
<Caroga> rubic, are you installing on a raid 0 volume perhaps?
<rubic> cause Ive done that from the livecd and chroot'd into the main install neither worked
<rubic> nope
<rubic> its so strange
<rewbycraft> rubic: Try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<Caroga> rubic, the disk u are installing on, does it has any previous GPT tables on it ?
<rubic> no it shouldnt
<Caroga> But it could ?
<rubic> let me double check the boot-repair log
<rewbycraft> Caroga: It seems to try to install to the usb instead of the HDD
<rewbycraft> Caroga: And his usb is a bit weird.
<Caroga> lol, that's a first
<Zadik> The future Computer multimedia gaming PC, this is just based on earlyer fact and things have changed but the perspectiv is the same Andvändnings areas: aslo use www.google.com / translate Games, Programming, Games and applications creation. Multi Program.   However, most crave a 7990 begangnat or if they are specials as web hall had a while back for the 4000th However koster the over 6000 again. But may well buy begangnad if they are 
<rewbycraft> Caroga: I know mate.
<rewbycraft> rubic: Can you try the manual install procedure I linked?
<rewbycraft> Caroga: If auto mode, derps. Do it manually.
<Zadik> Games, Programming, Games and applications creation. Multi Program.   However, most crave a 7990 begangnat or if they are specials as web hall had a while back for the 4000th However koster the over 6000 again. But may well buy begangnad if they are in nyckick and good flat packed. Preferably not power colors model. Without Asus / MSI or Sapphire anytime.   Would not mixxa AMD with Geforce or Radeon with Intel though. Although it worke
<Caroga> rewbycraft, second that, amen!
<rubic> Caroga: yeah its not there
<rubic> rewbycraft: uhh yeah lemme take a look
<cfhowlett> !ops | zadik spambot
<ubottu> zadik spambot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DJones> cfhowlett: They've already quit
<cfhowlett> DJones dammit.  hit and run spam is annoying
<popey> too slow ☻
<Caroga> Missed it by that much
<Caroga> So anyone here experienced in bluetooth and wifi connectivity problems?
<Caroga> Cause I have a very weird situation here
<rubic> rewbycraft: Yeah I've followed that one before, But Ive never seen any sort of evidence of grub existing on boot "No operation system found" from the bios I think.
<Caroga> I had that as well
<rewbycraft> Thus you need to install grub.
<Caroga> I've had the same problem just a week ago.
<rubic> rewbycraft: "core.img is at this location and looks in partition 112 for ." is this relevant or normal?
<rubic> rewbycraft: at the top of the boot-repair log
<rewbycraft> rubic: Seems okay... Although I don't know which partition is 112... So it might be looking for a non-existing partition.
<aleo_> Hi, I have two programs I want to plot a graph on time taken by both the program. I am using command as 'time program'. It gives me three times - user, sys, real. which one should I use for comparision?
<rewbycraft> aleo_: Real
<jpentland> Could the error messaged "/etc/rc.local: cannot create /proc/sys/vm/lowmem_reserve_ratio: Directory nonexistent" be caused by a missing kernel option? Or simply a too-old kernel?
<rewbycraft> jpentland: Which ubuntu version?
<aleo_> rewbycraft: once the program is in execution user will input a value. so doesn't it is included in real time?
<jpentland> rewbycraft, its 12.04
<jpentland> but with a customer kernel
<jpentland> *custom
<rewbycraft> jpentland: I'd say either too new of a kernel or too old.
<cfhowlett> jpentland and that's probably the issue
<rewbycraft> aleo_: That time will count.
<aleo_> rewbycraft: so what type I should go for?
<rewbycraft> aleo_: Real
<rubic> rewbycraft: hazzah! confirmed that partition 112 doesnt exist with cfdisk there is only 82 for the root and 83 for the swap. Ill run the grub-install and whatnot commands now and try and track down whats happening
<krasnayarsk> histo: Can you tell me what a good command line distro is?
<aleo_> rewbycraft: but the delay in user's input will affect the comparision between two programs
<rewbycraft> aleo_: It always will.
<jpentland> rewbycraft, cfhowlett hmm so you don't know of a kernel option that needs to be enabled to provide that? ok thanks
<rewbycraft> jpentland: Sorry dude. I don't know too much about doing custom kernels.
<cfhowlett> krasnayarsk ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> jpentland no custom kernel knowledge.  sorry.
<krasnayarsk> Thanks
<cfhowlett> !server|krasnayarsk
<ubottu> krasnayarsk: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rubic> rewbycraft: Ok so I ran sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda, how can I check where my MBR is pointing now
<rewbycraft> rubic: Rebooting?
<rubic> rewbycraft: uhh like I could but from experience I know it wont be fixed. how can I get the informatiion that boot-repair had as to what the MBR is pointing to.
<rewbycraft> rubic: I don't know.
<philinux> rubic;~ no need to reboot http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<EleanorEllis> I need to download a website to static files and have all the links changed to point to static files in a sub-directory. I tried darcyripper but I can't work out how to make it replace the links. Anyone know of another application that will do this? I also tried httrack but it doesn't load
<meteorNewbie> hi
<rubic> philinux: Thanks, that looks great
<stianhj> Does anyone have experience with Juniper VPN? I could previously connect from Linux, but our company uses the new Junos Pulse client which has a SMS passcode system, and I don't know where the SMS passcode fits in the old way of connecting.
<siriusy> identfy
<rubic> rewbycraft: Oh and thanks for your time rewbycraft, would be pretty stuck without someone to help me :D
<rewbycraft> rubic: No problem man. Just trying to help. I will admit when I'm stumped thoug. ;P
<meteorNewbie> Has something changed from 12.04 to 14.04 with regards to changing routes? In 12.04 route add/del worked flawlessly and sticking after reboot. When I try now it reverts to the old setting (AWS VPC instance).
<rubic> rewbycraft: yeah still partition 112
<rewbycraft> rubic: It doesn't happen to be a multiboot with windows, right?
<rubic> rewbycraft: It used
<rubic> rewbycraft: I killed the other windows paritiions and thats when this all started o.0
<philinux> rubic;~ what does bootinfoscript show
<rubic> well the parition is still 112 which doesnt exist but I can stick the whole thing on a pastebin for you?
<rewbycraft> rubic: Well. I'm stumped. The only solution I can think of would be to copy your files off of the ubuntu install to some usb drive and then do a full reinstall of ubuntu.
<rewbycraft> rubic: Let philinux attempt to help you first though. He knows his stuff.
<rubic> rewbycraft: Ok, thanks anyway :)
<meteorNewbie> Routing setup anyone?
<pbx> recommendations for multi-clipboard utlities?
<daftykins> meteorNewbie: you're going to have to be a lot more specific than that
<monoton> yeah multiple cut/copy's could be interesting sometimes. I had something for win3.11 long time ago.
<meteorNewbie> daftykins: Has something changed from 12.04 to 14.04 with regards to changing routes? In 12.04 route add/del worked flawlessly and sticking after reboot. When I try now it reverts to the old setting (AWS VPC instance).
<rubic> philinux: pastebin.com/zkWL6Z7C here is the bootinfoscript
<daftykins> meteorNewbie: not that i know of, but then i haven't had to mess with routes in 14.04 yet
<Pici> pbx: I seem to recall glipper being one...
<meteorNewbie> I'm gonna add my route to rc.local and see what happens.
<philinux> rubic;~ where are you booted into now
<rubic> philinux: the liveusb I havent been able to boot into the install for a few days now.
<philinux> rubic;~ from there you could do a sudo grub-install to /dev/sda unless you've already tried that
<rubic> philinux: yup tried everything from the grub/installation page
<philinux> rubic;~ yeah but i'm thinking yo need to chroot into the install to run update-grub
<TJ-> rubic: Did you install syslinux as well as GRUB on /dev/sda ?
<pbx> Pici, thanks for the tip. will check it out.  wonder if it will work in xmonad...
<thms> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04
<thms> php --version still returns 5.3
<rewbycraft> thms: Isn't 5.3 the latest version?
<thms> While the default version is 5.4: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/php5/
<thms> Fuck, it's 5.3.
<philinux> rubic this looks promising, double check with it what you've done only 3.48 minutes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lod8sRb_6I
<rewbycraft> thms: Never mind. It's 5.5.something
<thms> rewbycraft: in precise it's normal.
<rewbycraft> thms: If you want a later version you might have to upgrade to 14.04.
<Pici> thms: please mind your language kere.
<SGTIlog> hi good day, does anyone had or have experience that the datazoom of munin in ubuntu 14.04 not working. Thanks in advance
<rewbycraft> Also:
<rewbycraft> !language | thmns
<ubottu> thmns: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rewbycraft> (I typo'd your name, whoops)
<SGTIlog> Hi good day, does anyone had or have experience that the datazoom of munin in ubuntu 14.04 not working. Thanks in advance!
<Gabriel403> Hi guys, I'm setting file limits in /etc/security/limits.conf but when I log out and back in ulimit -Sn and ulimit -Hn isn't showing the values I've entered, it works fine on one aserver but not on another
<rubic> TJ-: no
<thms> I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, but do-release-upgrade says: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]  there may be a network problem
<rewbycraft> thms: sudo apt-get update ?
<thms> rewbycraft: same problem
<thms> I just upgraded from 10.04 and networking works 100%
<rewbycraft> thms: 12.10 is unsupported so it may be that the mirror deleted it.
<TJ-> rubic: sorry, not syslinux - "extlinux" - sda6 has an installation of it, which makes me suspect that both GRUB and extlinux have tried to install themselves as the boot-loader on sda
<philinux> thms;~ yep eol http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/05/01/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-reaches-end-of-life-on-may-16-2014/
<thms> rewbycraft, philinux, thanks, will just use the php5-oldstable ppa instead
<philinux> thms;~ you can upgrade from 12.04 directly to 14.04 LTS
<philinux> at some pont
<rewbycraft> philinux: That's what I did. Should work.
<philinux> rewbycraft;~ lts to lts always works, me always does a clean install, upgrades take too long
<rubic> TJ-: extlinux is still part of syslinux though, which I havnt touched.
<philinux> rubic;~ rescue any data you need first
<rewbycraft> philinux: I used an upgrade because I needed the machine to have some custom software. My main machine had a reinstall though.
<TJ-> rubic: Does the system motherboard have UEFI?
<rubic> TJ-: no
<threeseas> Help - hardware support ending 12.04  so update .... so I did and now there is no signal going to my monitor
<rewbycraft> threeseas: Use the monitor config in "System config" -> "display settings"?
<rubic> philinux: so yeah the instructions in the video are the same as what I've been following today, except with less /dev/ devices mounted I'll still go through with it though see if it changes the bootcheckerscriptthingy
<philinux> TJ-;~ methinks chroot might solve rubic problem http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=15351
<philinux> well worth a shot
<UltimaKR_> Can anyone help me with my lubuntu 14.04 install? When I boot I am getting the grub_term_highlight_color not found error
<TJ-> philinux: always :)
 * philinux uses chroot from sda to update 14.10 install on sdb
<TJ-> rubic: I have a bash script that automates  chroot of a broken system... take a look: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<rubic> TJ-: too late allready done :P
<rubic> philinux: so yeah same thing
<philinux> rubic;~ you mean after running update-grub the bootinfoscript still reports the same
<rubic> philinux: Oh wow, let me run it
<rubic> philinux: only bit I left out
<rubic> philinux: although it shouldnt matter those cause im pretty sure update-grub doesnt touch the MBR
<TJ-> rubic: It doesnt
<TJ-> rubic: I came in late - what are the failure symptoms?
<UltimaKR_> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<philinux> rubic;~ it sure alters what the mbr points too
<rubic> philinux: Oh I thought it only generated the menu my bad
<TJ-> philinux: No, it doesn't, it simply updates the modules and config in /boot/grub/ ... MBR and core are installed by "grub-install"
<xop> is there any reason why $lynx -accept_all_cookies auth=defaultuser:defaultpassword 192.168.1.1; would fail to access router configuration page (my router uses .1.1)? i get auth error while the login info is absolutely corrrect?
<rewbycraft> UltimaKR_: Use boot-repair. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<philinux> TJ-;~ what i mean is mbr grub bit fine whats on partitoin is borked
<UltimaKR_> rewbycraft: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair gave me an error saying its an invalid ppa
<TJ-> philinux: I missed the original symptom description, can you give me a summary?
<rubic> philinux: So yeah, no fixy
<rewbycraft> UltimaKR_: Did you follow the exact instructions on the page?
<rubic> ill reboot just to be sure tho
<philinux> TJ-;~ rubic bootinfo pastebin.com/zkWL6Z7C
<TJ-> philinux: I'd read that, but didn't hear what the symptoms of the boot failure are
<rubic> TJ-: So basically the BIOS cannot find an operating system.
<UltimaKR_> rewbycraft: Yes but I will retry now
<untaken> I have a machine with Ubuntu 11.10 installed,  and I want to upgrade it, however apt-get update is complaining about the mirror no longer existing. Any ideas how I can get this upgraded?
<rubic> TJ-: It occured after I removed the various windows partitions
<philinux> rubic;~ does it drop to a grub prompt
<ikonia> !eolupgrade | untaken
<ubottu> untaken: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rubic> no grub prompt
<ArTeS> is there any command to see the command list ?
<untaken> ikonia: thanks
<philinux> rubic;~ ah fubar
<rubic> thats why I reckon those first few lines are so important, it looks likee core.img is pointing to nothing
<TJ-> rubic: so what happens? hanging flashing cursor, BIOS/firmware says "Cannot find boot device" ?
<rubic> cannot find "operation system"
<rubic> from the bios
<rubic> I assume
<rubic> its black and white
<rubic> and then I press enter and it goes to the bios device selection so yeah it must be
<philinux> rubic;~ backup any data using your live usb
<UltimaKR_> rewbycraft: It is now not letting me connect to the internet wirelessly.
<TJ-> rubic: OK... when this happens do you have any other devices (such as external USB storage) connected?
<rubic> I back up my ~ every dat so
<rubic> day*
<rubic> yeah it brings up USB
<rewbycraft> UltimaKR_: ... Can plug it in with a cable for a bit?
<TJ-> rubic: "sda" is an internal system disk drive?
<rubic> yep SSD
<UltimaKR_> rewbycraft: It is a desktop in another room. I think I might use the CD option
<TJ-> rubic: If there is more than one valid boot device, the BIOS may be trying to boot from that instead if it is ahead of the system internal drive in the boot order
<rewbycraft> UltimaKR_: CD option?
<UltimaKR_> rewbycraft: downloading the iso and burning to a disc
<rubic> TJ-: o.o your right let me check that shouldnt be cause I havent fiddled with it but yeah fits the symptoms
<rewbycraft> UltimaKR_: You might wanna do that.
<TJ-> rubic: I've also seen similar issues if CD/DVD is ahead of the hard disk in the boot order, *and* the CD/DVD has a particular file-system
<frnknstn> I am on 13.04, and it seems all the official apt repos have disappeared
<rewbycraft> !eol | frnknstn
<ubottu> frnknstn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !eol|frnknstn it's dead.  upgrade
<ubottu> frnknstn it's dead.  upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rewbycraft> Ninja'd you cfhowlett. :P
 * cfhowlett bows head respectfully in rebycraft's direction
<fridaynext> i've just moved to a new machine, and I'm getting this error when i try to ssh via public key http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mNFym6aH
<rubic> TJ-: "Operation System not found"
<fridaynext> any ideas what i'm doing wrong?  It looks like it isn't seeing id_rsa.pub in my .ssh folder...
<rewbycraft> fridaynext: It is. The remote server is rejecting your key.
<source47> hi guys. anyone has experience configuring a 2nd IP to an interface?
<rewbycraft> fridaynext: It is seeing it I mean.
<fridaynext> rewbycraft: can you point me in the direction of what to do next?
<frnknstn> okay, so I need to switch my apt repos to old-releases.ubuntu.com until I can upgrade?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | frnknstn
<ubottu> frnknstn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> frnknstn as it, you can upgrade but support is dead.
<TJ-> rubic: bootinfoscript says the MBR on /dev/sda is OK ... that being so, the BIOS will hand over to it and you'd never see that BIOS message - therefore, you have a boot-device ordering issue
<rewbycraft> fridaynext: Re-upload your key to the server?
<danileigh79> anybody have the script to make xchat open in a terminal window and automatically join freenode?
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: You can right click freenode in the network list and edit it. Select "Auto connect" and save.
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: And then check "Skip network list" in the network select.
<danileigh79> rewbycraft, I want it to open into a terminal/terminator window first... I've done it before a few years ago, but forgot how
<Pici> danileigh79: xchat doesn't have a cli interface.
<frnknstn> Okay, so the official support is over. Is there an unofficial support channel where they can answer questions like mine?
<rewbycraft> Pici: That's what I thought.
<rubic> TJ-: Does it, looks to me like core.img is not pointing to the next stage of the boot loader. Is core.img high enough level to give a proper error or would the BIOS handle that with a no operation system.
<danileigh79> you know of any irc programs that do have cli interface?
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: you know of any irc programs that do have cli interface?
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Irssi?
<TJ-> rubic: If the message you are seeing "Operating System not found" originates from BIOS then BIOS isn't even loading the MBR from sector 0 of that drive
<tmick> Hi quoexl
<danileigh79> rewbycraft, t6hank you, forgot about irssi
<danileigh79> exit
<rubic> TJ-: Would I just get a flickering cursor or something, if it were successfull
<rubic> ?
<rubic> not succesffull but at least existing
<TJ-> rubic: If MBR loads but it can't find core.img, you'll get a flashing underscore cursor only... if core.img loads but can't find the /boot/ partition, you'll get "grub rescue >", otherwise you'll get the GRUB boot menu
<source47> anyone?
<TJ-> source47: have you read https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Multiple_IP_addresses_on_One_Interface   ?
<rubic> TJ-: Oh your right boot.img is the one embedded in the MBR that makes sense
<TJ-> rubic: Everything you've described makes me think the system is finding multiple boot devices, and trying to boot from only one - and the wrong one too. Other than that, I'd suspect the BIOS configuration of the SATA controller may have changed, causing the SSD device to fail to respond correctly. Things like SATA AHCI vs Legacy IDE mode would affect that
<philinux> TJ-;~ rubic is this a uefi/legacy mode problem, I've not got a new machine myself so not too savy with that
<TJ-> rubic: If there are *any* USB devices connected, disconnect them - even non-storage devices. I've seen some motherboards that do this because the USB device incorrectly declares itself able to be a USB mass Storage, or CD, device
<TJ-> philinux: I asked rubic earlier if it is a UEFI system, but got no reply. I don't see anything in bootinfoscript indicating it is. Assuming this exact same partition table layout (which is legacy) previously booted, the only thing that might prevent it is UEFI firmware has  disabled CSM (legacy BIOS) support
<rubic> not UEFI
<TJ-> rubic: What is the make/model of the PC?
<rubic> DELL XPS 13
<TJ-> rubic: And what did you do immediately prior to this issue developing? What caused it?
<rubic> deleted the windows partitions
<rubic> and then resized the ubuntu partition to take the full drive
<colin_> hi,why i can to see the command line after ctrl +alt +f2??i need to install driver
<rubic> thus requiring a grub-install
<rubic> but never worked
<colin_> anyone can help me?
<TJ-> rubic: *resized* the partition? How exactly? extended it _downwards_ to include earlier sectors?
<rubic> yup
<TJ-> rubic: using gparted I assume?
<rubic> yup
<philinux> rubic;~ post an image of what gparted sees
<TJ-> rubic: So, it would have had to physically move sectors from X+Y to X
<rubic> yeah I guess so
<danileigh79> 12.04 will not "upgrade" to 12.10 or higher via update-manager, anyone know a way to upgrade to 12.04 LTS without wiping HDD?
<TJ-> rubic: bootinfoscript shows the file-systems within the partitions are fine, so we don't need to worry about the data integrity
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Upgrade to what?
<cfhowlett> danileigh79 you don't need to wipe the HDD to upgrade.  a clean install will do it.
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: 14.04
<TJ-> rubic: Is the XPS 13 running Live ISO right now?
<rubic> yes
<TJ-> rubic: Can you do "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | pastebinit" ?
<danileigh79> cfhowlett: install from usb will not permit clean install, only6 reformat HDD then install
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<colin_> hi all. i can not see command line after ctrl alt f2..why?
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: update-manager not showing 14.04 LTS as available
<rubic> wow, you can understand mbr o.o
<TJ-> rubic: I've written diagnostic MBRs for syslinux, so yes, I can )
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rubic> ;o wow thats awesome
<rubic> ok let me grab it for you
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: "No new release found"
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Can you tell us the output of "sudo lsb_release -a"
<cfhowlett> danileigh79 and it won't show until 14.04.1 point release
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<rewbycraft> (forgot the -d
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: newly installed linux, need shortcut/paste link please, bookmarks weren't preserved
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Wat?
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: I don't quite understand your last statement.
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: need copy/paste link, so I don't post entire output here
<rewbycraft> !paste | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: thanks, been a few years since I used ubuntu, forgot most of cli and irssi/irc commands
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: sudo do-release-upgrade -d working
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Ah, so it's upgrading now?
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: It appears so
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Great!
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: I forgot how much of a pain ubuntu was on thihs particular box I'm using...
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Everyone has that one computer that never works.
<rubic> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/Swz1E7NC
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: multiple proprietary drivers like b43 never want to work post-install, takes a lot of patience
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Two words: NVidia drivers
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: I understand, this is an old Dell laptop, circa 2006, everything is on a chip
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Oh joy. Those are always fun.
<james_woods> I want to upgrade my server from 13.10 to 14.04 LTS since I plan to run it in a very stable state in the following years
<threeseas> rewbycraft - shell command for system setting  to adjust display?
<cfhowlett> !server| james__
<source47> TJ-: I did, but i am configuring it on AWS. i think AWS just enables another DHCP call from the itnerface
<ubottu> james__: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<james_woods> do-release-upgrade does upgrade to the newest version - is it possible to limit this?
<cfhowlett> !server| james_woods
<ubottu> james_woods: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: installed Win7 due to XP sundown, didn't take, so reinstalled ubuntu after several years using Windows
<TJ-> rubic: thanks, checking now
<rewbycraft> threeseas: I recommend arandr
<f00dMonsta> I have a problem... after leaving pc on for a day or 2, anything that requires non-trivial graphics effects (even the fading in/out of a window when you open/close it) will slow down *alot*... Even opening the unity dash takes about 10s for it to completely fade in. Restarting unity fixes it, but then I lose all my indicators, so I end up having to restart the entire system
<james_woods> I am currently not on LTS, how can I move to LTS?
<f00dMonsta> I have tried killing all non-essential processes already
<cfhowlett> james_woods 13.10 > 14.04 is do-able
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: I installed ubuntu on my main laptop after having experimented with it on a backup laptop and finally getting fed up with win 8.
<james_woods> cfhowlett: that is nice, I am currently trying to find out how, manpage of dist-upgrade didnt give me the infos I was looking for
<rubic> TJ-: thankyou :)
<james_woods> To rephrase my question: How can I move from 13.10 to 14.04 LTS ?
<popey> james_woods: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<danileigh79> james_woods: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<popey> \o/
<james_woods> popey: -d gives me a development version according to the manpage
<rewbycraft> You two beat me to it.
<cfhowlett> james_woods recommend waiting until 14.04.1 point-release to upgrade
<popey> james_woods: no, it won't
<popey> james_woods: it would if you did it on 14.04
<k1l> no -d needed
<rewbycraft> k1l: Yes it is.
<k1l> rewbycraft: no
<james_woods> k1l: of course some switch is needed since otherwise it will simply update to 14.10
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: It's starting to come back to me, a lot of my progs aren't available anymore though since I can't find repositories
<k1l> the 13.10 to 14.04 upgrade is opened for regular upgrade since the release of 14.10
<popey> james_woods: no, the tools don't automatically jump to latest devel release
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Which programs?
<Pici> k1l: *14.04
<james_woods> so -d ?
<popey> k1l: no, 14.04.1 is when the regular update opens for 12.04 to 14.04
<k1l> yes, 14.04 in the end of the last sentence
<k1l> popey: yes.
<popey> k1l: he's on 13.10, not 12.04
<rewbycraft> james_woods: Yes, -d
<k1l> but to advice to use -d all the time even if its not needed is just useless
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: several screenlet and convenience progs, like auto terminator/irssi, have to type commands instead of auto loading
<k1l> james_woods: run without the -d
<danileigh79> '
<popey> k1l: not recommending all the time.
<james_woods> thanks guys
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Those programs still exist. Just different. Although screenlets are gone.
<k1l> 13.10 to 14.04 is a regular update path and does not need the developers update path (-d) anymore
<k1l> just make sure the relase-prompt is not set to LTS somehow
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: I did get screenlets to install, though most of the actual screenlets I installed from USB files
<kantlivelong> anyone have any idea why a mPCIe SSD would stay ON after S3 suspend?
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: can't find the screenlets repositories for new screenlets
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: also can't find my old repos for legacy wine progs
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: new wine doesn't include winamp :(
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Sorry dude. Can't help you with that.
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: How about "dudette"? lol
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Sorry.
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: just teasing, I know my nick doesn't imply I'm actually female
<daftykins> lets keep it on topic thanks, gender and 3rd party repos aren't relevant here
<rewbycraft> danileigh79: Still, I'm afraid I can't help you.
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: no worries, waiting for 14.04 lts upgrade to finish, then I'm out
<danileigh79> rewbycraft: thanks for your help though
<f00dMonsta> meh.... i just ran "do-release-upgrade -d".... I thought it would at least prompt me before doing anything, but it just replaced all my apt source files to point to utopic.... I stopped it midway of an `apt-get update`, how do I revert back to trusty sources? :/
<TJ-> rubic: *lightbulf appears above head*
<rubic> TJ-: yes!?
<cfhowlett> f00dMonsta with great power ... anyway here's your fix.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<TJ-> rubic: The partition table on /dev/sda has no primary partitions!!! Doh, I thought about that when I first read the bootinfoscript RESULT.txt but forgot to *think* it through
<philinux> TJ-;~ i did wonder that partitiions fubar
<TJ-> rubic: BIOS *needs* a primary partition else it thinks the device is a data disk. When Windows was on there, presumably it was in a primary partition (#1 to #3 maybe) ?
<rubic> TK: yeah
<hsnopi> ~struts
<hsnopi> oops sorry
<philinux> TJ-;~ is it worth seeing a pic of what gparted sees
<rubic> TJ-: so ... make a tiny primary partition after /dev/sda4 to hack around that?
<TJ-> rubic: You've extended sda4 down to sector 2048. GRUB's core.img starts at sector 1 but doesn't go as far as 2048. You could squeeze in a primary partition from say sector 1536 to 2047
<TJ-> philinux: I can visualise it from the data - I've been messing with disk recovery like this since the 1990s ... second nature now :)
<f00dMonsta> cfhowlett: can I just sed utopic to trusty in the sources.list?
<rewbycraft> f00dMonsta: Yes.
<cfhowlett> f00dMonsta "should" work ...
<rubic> TJ-: How would I go about that?
<rubic> gparted tells me its full
<TJ-> rubic: Live ISO, terminal, "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" ... you may need the 'x'pert menu in order to slip a primary partition into slot #1
<f00dMonsta> cfhowlett: oh wait, I found a .distUpgrade copy of the files
<f00dMonsta> yay
<[ESphynx]> Hey guys, how can I get thicker resizing borders under GNOME Flashback (Metacity) ?
<TJ-> rubic: Trying to reproduce the steps with fdisk here on a loop device
<Nickd55345353> hello
<Nickd55345353> is kdenlive a good app for editing videos?ty
<bcvery> Nickd55345353, that is a very subjective question, but I've tried quite a few and settled on kdenlive
<Nickd55345353> so which do u think its the best?
<rubic> TJ-: Ok sweet, cause this is my first time with fdisk.
<bcvery> Nickd55345353, I'm happy to chat about this in #ubuntu-offtopic, but it's not an Ubuntu support topic
<Nickd55345353> ok
<kamran> hi
<kamran> woops wrong chanel
<kamran> may i ask my Question here?
<f00dMonsta> now... I wanna move away from unity, I found it nice with it's features, but it seems to be a bit buggy still... What I need: 1) something similar to the dash, where I can start typing and it will show a shortlist of apps to run 2) indicators, or something similar
<TJ-> rubic: Scratch using fdisk, it'll be easier to simply manually write the correct values into the MBR
<loa> what i need to install to get flash in chrome?
<Pici> kamran: Is it an Ubuntu question?
<kamran> yes
<Mrokii> Hello. I wanted to try out byobu (in conjunction with tmux), but it doesn't seem to work correctly. When I start byobu I get its shell-window but nothing I type is printed at the commandline. And when I hit Ctrl-A I always get a message about configuring the shortcut. Is this a bug or am I missing something?
<Pici> kamran: Then ask, (all on one line please)
<loa> when i install my ubuntu i have no internet access.
<f00dMonsta> loa: flash is installed by default in chrome
<loa> so i think something was not downloaded.
<loa> f00dMonsta, nop
<bcvery> f00dMonsta, have a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<kamran> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 i wanted to install vlc and java, but i get dependencies error, i used to do it in 13.04 with no problems, also i can do it in try Ubuntu from usb drive, i haven't used Linux for long so sorry i forgot what to do
<rubic> TK-: ok, is that easy enough/worth it or should I just shrink the root partition down to fit in something afterwards?
<rubic> TJ:*
<threeseas> hardware support update for 12.04 that included some xserver updates and now "no screen found".... did support for Nvivia p283 get dropped? anyone know?
<iliv> I just realized something strange happened to this system. All symlinks in /etc/init.d/ are broken for no apparent reason: https://dpaste.de/biYW/raw Like, where do I even start to go about fixing this?
<kamran> anyone has any idea what i should do?:( its killing me
<Locke2002> f00dMonsta: You could use launchy for number 1) in any environment
<roylaprattep> Need help please, my pastebin is here http://payloge.com/?ref=1612
<f00dMonsta> Locke2002: cool thanks
<Pici> kamran: vlc is in the repositories, you shouldn't get any errors.  How are you trying to install it?
<kamran> i treid ubuntu software center
<kamran> i couldn't install gimp either
<Pici> kamran: What error(s) are you getting?
<kamran> they're long may i give you the link to erros?
<kamran> or just post it here
<Pici> kamran: please use a pastebin
<kamran> whats a pastebin?
<roylaprattep> http://payloge.com/?ref=1612 this is a pastebin
<Pici> kamran: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kamran> ok
<kamran> will post it in a sec
<TJ-> rubic: I'm almost done, I'll upload the image and give you instructions in a moment... We only need to alter 16 bytes in sector 0, no point moving entire file-systems around
<Pici> kamran: not what roylaprattep posted. that was spam.
<kamran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803831/
<kamran> Pici: don't worry i didn't click that :)
<f00dMonsta> lol @ royalaprattep
<f00dMonsta> auto response to "what is pastebin"
<kamran> that website is awesome ! i wish i knew it sooner :)
<f00dMonsta> ok time to try xfce...
<f00dMonsta> brb
<Chaos_Zero> useradd expects an encrypted password, does anyone know what python module can encrypt plaintext to the password encryption it wants?
<TJ-> rubic: OK, I've modified an identical PT here, just merging it with your pastebin MBR
<Pici> kamran: one sec
<kamran> Pici: ok :)
<rubic> TJ-: so what is this doing? does it create a tiny primary partitioin or disable the need for it?
<mjuszczak> I'm editing the upstream nginx package to add a few new configure flags.  All is well and when I do "bzr bd" it builds a bunch of .deb files.  However, when I do bzr builddeps it only builds a changes file and when I upload that to my ppa at launchpad it only creates an nginx package, not the others (like nginx-extras, etc.).  Any thoughts?
<kamran> test
<pravinmishra> i run - dist-upgrade
<pravinmishra> Now not able to install Git
<pravinmishra> Getting error: Depends: perl-modules but it is not going to be installed
<pravinmishra> Depends: liberror-perl but it is not going to be installed
<pravinmishra> My ubuntu not able to resolve dependencies?
<pravinmishra> Any help?
<kamran> oravinmishra i have exact same problem, im waiting for  Pici for an answer, you can wait and see if that works for you :)
<TJ-> rubic: OK, it should be ready now. So, first, make a backup of the existing MBR from /dev/sda. Write it to some persistent storage. I think you have a persistent file-system on the USB Live boot, don't you?
<e^0> Pici: i just got this book from my friend is it worth to study it ? http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Ubuntu-Linux-Edition/dp/013254248X
<e^0> i was confused as it is based on ubuntu 10.04
<TJ-> rubic: The command is "sudo d if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 of=/path/to/persistent/storage/sda-MBR.bin"
<TJ-> rubic: The command is "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 of=/path/to/persistent/storage/sda-MBR.bin"
<rubic> ill just sftp it onto another box
<TJ-> rubic: OK... and now download the modified (hopefully fixed) MBR with "wget http://iam.tj/projects/misc/rubic-sda-MBR.bin"
<TJ-> rubic: Once the original MBR is safely backed-up, you can now do "sudo dd if=rubic-sda-MBR.bin of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1" and then try a reboot
<mika__> join #jollasuomi
<OerHeks> mika__, wrong.
<threeseas> 14.04 runs HOT
<cfhowlett> !fan|threeseas
<ubottu> threeseas: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<threeseas> ubittu. yeah, I adjusted bios to run fan more but no fan on graphics card... 14.04 runs HOT
<mika__> OerHeks, lol, yeah typo :P
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, do you see the content on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html ?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks looking - wait 1 - damn Great Firewall of China ... slow internet
<kamran> you think your net is bad? mine is 10-80kb/s 4GB per month censored net
<mika__> can anybody tell me how to purge package without apt-get? does pkcon have that parameter? i need to clean config files from my jolla phone :/.
<Pici> kamran: sorry, got called away to a meeting.  Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy vlc  ?
<kamran> how can i get it?
<kamran> np
<rubic> TJ: Ok dd'd the MBR onto the drive rebooting now.
<threeseas> OerHeks that page is blank
<TJ-> rubic: *fingers crossed* this is the reason
<Pici> kamran: can you open a terminal?
<kamran> i mean the apt-cache policy, sorry i haven't used Ubuntu for long i forgot everything
<kamran> yes
<kamran> im on windows
<kamran> wait i will reboot
<kamran> i got ssd it will take a sec
<rubic> NONONONONONONONONONONO
<kamran> let me copy here's link first
<rubic> Operation not found your mistranslation will forever haunt me
<TJ-> rubic: No improvement?
<kamran> restarting...
<threeseas> heheh blank help page for a blank screen Brilliant
<rubic> TJ-: yup
<rubic> TJ-: no improvement
<source47> how can I add a post-up line for a dhcp IP similar to shown here ? http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.user/441834
<TJ-> rubic: That's a pain!
<OerHeks> threeseas, i just noticed it.
<rubic> indeed
<f00dMonsta> is there  a panel for skype in xfce?
<cfhowlett> f00dMonsta panel?  for a single app?  no
<kamran_> hi
<kamran_> im back
<kamran_> i opened a terminal
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, that url is up since 2006, how do we report that broken page?
<rubic> fdisk says the new partition has the same id as the root partition
<Pici> kamran: type apt-cache policy vlc | pastebinit
<rubic> issue? no issue?
<kamran_> sorry for delay i dont know why it took so long, the shutdown tooklong, anyway also sorry for 3 lines!
<cfhowlett> OerHeks send it to a forum admin, I suppose.
<person67890> hi
<threeseas> I reverted back to 12.04 after trying 14/04 ..... maybe its just time I get a newer graphics card.... I only use teh system for email...argghhh
<TJ-> rubic: Can you pastebin that? My tests here in a VM show the boot hangs with a flashing cursor, using that MBR
<person67890> i need to make a mac bootable usb stick
<kamran_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803973/
<ActionParsnip> threeseas: could use Lubuntu or Xubuntu, they are much lighter and dont require compoziting
<person67890> hello?
<f00dMonsta> cfhowlett: is there a way to show skype icon other than the unity indicator panel?
<cfhowlett> person67890 ask your questions
<person67890> i need to make a mac bootable usb stick
<raub> If I have a ubuntu vm with two diff interfaces picking up network info through 2 distinct DHCP/DNS servers, how do I force a default gateway?
<Pici> kamran_: Can you now run    pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfhowlett> f00dMonsta unity?  in xubuntu?  no.  when active in xubuntu, the skype icon appears in the top panel
<threeseas> actionparsnip: thanks for the suggesting, may try it as I have a couple spare drives around.
<person67890> @cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !mac|person67890
<ubottu> person67890: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kamran_> sec
<f00dMonsta> cfhowlett: not showing for me :O which panel would it be in?
<kamran_> permission denied
<cfhowlett> f00dMonsta wait 1
<TJ-> rubic: If I add the core.img by doing "sudo grub-install /dev/loop0" and the boot it via VM, I get "grub rescue>" too
<chantelle> I tried to use boot-repair to fix my grub and didnt pay close enough attention. It installed GRUB2-efi and now I cant boot. How do I get back to grub2-bios?
<kamran_> Pici: i guess i had to do schemod something, can you tell me what to do? i forgot:(
<TJ-> rubic: So, this must be something to do with the XPS BIOS boot order, or it even recognising the disk (AHCI vs IDE/LEgacy)
<ArTeS> person67890 in ubuntu, there is an app called "startup disc creator", use that if u have any .iso file
<person67890> ok
<cfhowlett> !paste > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<Pici> kamran_: You should have access to that file.  Can you run    ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<person67890> i am running osx right now
<kamran_>  ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<kamran_> woops
<kamran_> Pici: im getting the pastebinit package
<person67890> i tried installing ubuntu on a usb stick from a cd i have
<bcvery> person67890, to create a bootable USB in Mac OSX follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<rubic> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/C6MpMv2R
<cafteach> Hi there.  I am looking for help with my Nokia Pureview 808 Symbian phone.  Can it be loaded with any ubuntu software?   I love this phone.  41 mgpixal camera.
<person67890> but is isn't detected in the efi
<Pici> kamran_: How did you paste the apt-cache policy thing then?
 * cfhowlett are you KIDDING ME?!!!  imgur won't load pics as I'm in China ....
<rubic> TJ-: /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda6 both have the id 83
<kamran_> Pici: i just copied it from here and pasted it in terminal :  apt-cache policy vlc
<f00dMonsta> cfhowlett: I think i found the problem, i had indicator-application-service running, skype is supposed to show in the notiication panel
<Pici> kamran_: you can do that for this too,
<kamran_> ok
<person67890> i just need help installing and booting ubuntu on usb stick for mac
<kamran_> Pici: this is what i get : apt-cache policy vlc
<TJ-> rubic: You misinterpreted the message  "Partition table entries are not in disk order" ... means that the sectors for sda5 begin *after* the sectors for sda6. Looking at the start/end sectors that is correct. Nothing (too) wrong with that
<bcvery> !touch | cafteach
<ubottu> cafteach: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kamran_> Pici: sorry wrong paste
<OerHeks> cafteach, no, symbian is not linux AFAIK
<kamran_> Pici: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3104 ژوئیه 16 18:41 /etc/apt/sources.list this is the output
<TJ-> rubic: The issue still is the drive is not being read/recognised by the BIOS
<TJ-> rubic: Your MBR here boots a Virtual Machine correctly
<Pici> kamran_: Did you try to run /etc/apt/sources.list earlier? instead of opening it? It is a file and we need to see the contents.
<kamran_> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804010/ put it in pastebin so its easier to read:)
<kamran_> oh
<kamran_> ok
<kamran_> Pici: sorry for misunderstanding heres pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804013/
<rubic> Your right I likely am misunderstanding whats going on but what does the partition id mean, I would assume they would have to be unique regardless of the order they are in.
<cfhowlett> f00dMonsta so you got it fixed???
<TJ-> rubic: ID is the type of file-system/purpose of, the partition
<iptable> rubic, no, id is the type of partition.
<iptable> "type identifier"
<f00dMonsta> cfhowlett: yes
<rubic> OH ok
<rubic> fair enough
<f00dMonsta> cfhowlett: kill indicator-application-service, and remove it from startup
<f00dMonsta> going to confirm it remains fixed after restart...
<TJ-> rubic: Is the SSD the only storage device connected/inserted into the XPS when you reboot it?
<rubic> yep
<cfhowlett> f00dMonsta nicely done.  sorry, I couldn't provide any meaningful assistance.  have to remember the app-indicator things
<person67890> hello?
<TJ-> rubic: No CD/DVDs in there?
<rubic> nope no cd/dvd drive
<TJ-> rubic: OK, then next step is to change the BIOS  SATA mode... whatever it is now, try swapping it to the opposite
<rubic> ok
<cafteach> What is "AFAIK"?
<TJ-> rubic: Whilst your in BIOS Setup, triple-check the boot-device and boot-order too
<Pici> kamran_: There is somethign wrong with the repository mirror that you are using.  They don't have any packages for some reason.  You should be able to select a new mirror in the software sources, but I don't have a GUI in front of me to tell you where exactly it is.
<Pici> cafteach: as far as I know
<kamran_> Pici: i know how to do that
<kamran_> Pici: i remmber that one:P what should i change it too?
<Pici> kamran_: Anything but it is using now.
<rubic> im changing sata operation from AHVI to ATA
<person67890> fuck
<Pici> kamran_: err. "anything but whatever it is using now."  I forgot some words
<kamran_> Pici : ok:) i chosed main srer
<Pici> kamran_: after it refreshes, you should be able to install things.
<TJ-> rubic: OK... I'd expect "AHCI" to be the correct setting, but right now there's something weird going on... It wouldn't even surprise me if it doesn't boot with "ATA" but when you change it back to "AHCI", it boots :)
<kamran_> Pici: what do you mean by refresh? i just typed my pasword and its done, should i try now?
<rubic> its giving me a big warning "Changing this settings mya prevent your operating system from booting or require a reinstall" should I proceed?
<kamran_> Pici: failed to download repository information : check your internet connection. : E:GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<Pici> kamran_: uh.  You can do a    sudo apt-get update     on a terminal to force it to pull in a sources update
<TJ-> rubic: Well it's already preventing the OS from booting!!! so yes change it. You can change it back later if it doesn't improve things
<joshua1093> hi, some know if openbravo community edition have a production module?
<kamran_> Pici: that takes hours with my net isthere any other way?  if not i will do it:)
<rubic> ok mainly worried about require a reinstall
<rubic> but sure
<kamran_> Pici: also my net is unstable for downloads, i can't download without using IDM in windows
<Pici> kamran_: That just pulls in new package listings, it doesn't actually install any packages.
<kamran_> Pici: oh ok
<TJ-> rubic: The reason for that warning is that some stupid OSes (Windows!) hard-fix their SATA drivers so if you install in, say, ATA mode, Windows will fail to boot if it changes to AHCI - Linux on the other hand dynamically probes and detects the correct driver at every boot
<kamran_> Pici: here's paste bin of what happened" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804044/
<rubic> hehe ok
<rubic> yeah no luck
<rubic> im going to try reseting to default bios
<TJ-> rubic: Great plan, that was my next suggestion
<Pici> kamran_: you should be able to install VLC now... can you try?  (also, that error should be unrelated)
<kamran_> Pici: ok im trying
<illsci_> hey whats up...
<illsci_> 95% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.201)]  this hangs forever...
<illsci_> something up with the ubuntu aws apt repos?
<kamran_> Pici: same error :(
<Pici> kamran_: I hate to leave you hanging... but I need to get back to doing work here.  Hopefully someone else should be able to assist you.   :/
<Pici> sorry :(
<kamran_> Pici: ok thanks for help till here:)
<rubic> nothing
<TJ-> kamran_: Pici Looks like there is a captive portal proxy in the way: "Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA'"
<TJ-> rubic: There is something very strange going on there :s
<kamran_> Pici : TJ-: then what should i do now :O
<chantelle_> I tried to use boot-repair to fix my grub and didnt pay close enough attention. It installed GRUB2-efi and now I cant boot. How do I get back to grub2-bios?
<TJ-> rubic: I have an idea... just to prove that that MBR will start... are you up for trying it out?
<e^0> can any one guide ?
<e^0> Pici: i just got this book from my friend is it worth to study it ? http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Ubuntu-Linux-Edition/dp/013254248X
<Pici> kamran_: just ask again here and someone may be ale to help.
<TJ-> kamran_: Use a web browser and try to browse to http://archive.ubuntu.com/  - do you get page from Ubuntu or some local captive portal asking for authentication?
<e^0> i was confused as it is based on ubuntu 10.04
<cfhowlett> !manual|e^0
<ubottu> e^0: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Pici> e^0: please ask the channel itself, not me.
<kamran_> Pici: ok thanks a lot :) TJ-'s helping me
<e^0> Pici: sorry for the highlight
<Pici> kamran_: sorry I couldn't be of more help :/
<kamran_> TJ-: i get some stuff saying index of
<kamran_> Pici: dont worry :)
<TJ-> kamran_: OK, that sounds good :)
<kamran_> TJ-: there are some folders ther
<e^0> cfhowlett: wanted to learn about sys admin stuff also
<TJ-> kamran_: So, the connection wasn't blocked by a proxy
<kamran_> TJ-: its few days strange things is happening to my pc:|
<cfhowlett> e^0 http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<rubic> getting kinda late over here, but I need to get this done so, what is it?
<TJ-> kamran_: So the problem seems limited to http://dl.google.com
<illsci_> anyone here able to take a look at the aws ubuntu apt repos?
<kamran_> TJ-: ouch. chrome download and dev.google.com is forbidden here
<shadylog> hey guys, probably stupid question. Is 13.04 and 12.10 intented to give 404's ?
<shadylog> when installing packages?
<kamran_> TJ-: but i downloaded many stuff before ubuntu 14.04 came !
<e^0> cfhowlett: thanks for that link :)
<shadylog> I know they are end-of-life but still like to test my applications against them
<cfhowlett> shadylog BOTH of those are end of life = unsupported so 404 are entirely possible
<TJ-> rubic: Boot the XPS to Live environment, "sudo apt-get install qemu-system-x86" (that's the virtual machine hypervisor)
<cfhowlett> shadylog why would you need to test against end of life distros?
<TJ-> rubic: Then simply see if a VM will boot from /dev/sda using "sudo qemu-system-x86_64 -hda /dev/sda"
<shadylog> the reality of life is that businesses don't care about end-of-life. That and its part of the existing testing framework which always just used to work
<shadylog> I would like to know if the removal of packages was deliberate
<rubic> ohk sounds good ill do it
<kamran_> TJ-: there's repair button when i try to isntall java saying req installation of untrused packages, this requires installing packagesfrom unaithenticated sources
<e^0>  but generally do ubuntu config files location change on new LTS release or they tend to be the same ?
<cfhowlett> shadylog download the last version of both distros and use a virtual machine?
<TJ-> shadylog: Replace the apt URLS with "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/" in the sources.list
<cfhowlett> e^0 generally the same location ... VERY "generally"
<shadylog> I make use of the bento-project vagrant boxes
<shadylog> I will make a support ticket to upgrade the boxes to old-releases, thanks!
<kamran_> TJ-: i tried repair,i get this Failed to download repository information, check your internet connection , E:GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<TJ-> kamran_: That is possibly because you have additional packages sources in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" such as PPAs but don't have all the GPG keys installed
<kamran_> TJ-: should i reinstall ubuntu?
<kamran_> TJ- done that like 6 times today lol :|
<e^0> cfhowlett: ok :)
<ChogyDan> hey folks.  I have a bunch of .desktop links on my desktop, and chrome just redownloads them instead of going to the webpage.  Any hints/advice?
<TJ-> kamran_: There is a transparent proxy between your PC and dl.google.com, returning NODATA error. You should *disable* the Google repository, and then redo "sudo apt-get update" to clean up the package cache
<kamran_> TJ-:  how should i disable taht?:(
<TJ-> kamran_: It can be done manually, or use the "Software Sources" GUI application
<shadylog> Btw just out of curiosity
<rubic> TJ-: The download is running ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_laptop/esuprt_xps_laptop/xps-13-l321x_Reference%20Guide_en-us.pdf is this a manual to you? All I get is a flash symbol?
<shadylog> why remove the packages so abruptly and why not set a 302 to old-releases?
<kamran_> TJ-: sorry im newbie i dont know how to do that;( but let me see what ooptions there is
<shadylog> surely that is not that much trouble?
<TJ-> rubic: Yes, I've been looking at the manual since we started on this :)
<e^0> shadylog: what is about bento-project vagrant boxes ?
<shadylog> e^0: the boxes stopped functioning because of the default us mirror having removed packages for quantal and raring
<shadylog> e^0: I know they are end-of-life, but it seems to me removing packages seems a bit drastic to do unannounced
<rubic> why a pdf is dependent on flash is beyond me -_-
<TJ-> kamran_: I *think* you can find "Software Sources" as one of the menu items of "Software Center"
<shadylog> and I don't know why the particular owner of us-archive would not set a 302 to old-releases, he could set a simple rule to redirect traffic which is tons of times faster than an IO op and producing a 404
<cfhowlett> shadylog just guessing here, but I suspect the intent is to force users to use *gasp* supported versions
<kamran_> TJ-: sorry if iam talking so much but in autenticatio tab should i remove thegoogle inc key?
<kamran_> TJ-: i know the software sources but i don't know what to do there
<shadylog> cfhowlett: I understand, but why can't I find any announcement
<MarcGuay> Hi folks. Ubuntu 14.04.  I've installed Aptana Studio 3 v3.4.2 stand-alone in the /opt dir and now have an item called "Web - Aptana Studio 3" in Dash.  When I click it nothing happens.  If I add a /usr/share/applications .desktop file for Aptana I get a proper launcher, but it seems to launch the "Web - Aptana.." instance so I have 2 icons open in the launcher...
<Ben64> shadylog: "end of life" seems descriptive enough
<chantelle_> I tried to use boot-repair to fix my grub and didnt pay close enough attention. It installed GRUB2-efi and now I cant boot. How do I get back to grub2-bios?
<TJ-> rubic: oh hang on, I'm on a different link. You're correct, that document is faulty, just has an embeded 'f' symbol
<cfhowlett> shadylog support lifetimes are clearly stated on each release's wiki and well as multiple other sites.
<e^0> shadylog: hmm
<TJ-> rubic: I'm on page 78 of http://content.etilize.com/User-Manual/1026142842.pdf
<rubic> oh ok, I feel better about the world now
<Ben64> shadylog: if you want long term support for releases, thats the exact reason long term support releases are released. 12.04 is supported until 2017, 14.04 is supported until 2019
<TJ-> rubic: Let me know when you've managed to do the Qemu VM boot test
<rubic> ok sure
<raub> shadylog: FYI, my ubuntu servers all run LTS
<shadylog> Ben64: ubuntu 13.04 has the same problem
<kamran_> TJ-: i see 4 tabs: Ubuntu Software | Other Software: Updates | Authentication | Additional Drivers
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: did you try adding the browser name to to "Exec=" line
<Ben64> shadylog: notice 12.04 is not the same as 13.04
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: did you save the bootrepair info link?
<r4ph44> tem brasileiro aqui ou alguém q fale português ?
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cfhowlett> !brazil|r4ph44
<ubottu> r4ph44: please see above
<shadylog> Ben64: Yes I noticed
<raub> shadylog: got bitten before by that. Nothing as fun as having to upgrade a vm server or fileserver that were running a non-lS distro
<chantelle_> ChogyDan, I have nothing
<chantelle_> I can fix it if I can just remove EFI grub and install BIOS MBR grub
<raub> s/non-lS/non-LTS/
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: are you talking about in the desktop file?  I have dozens of them.  They are just web links, with no Exec link, just a URL line
<r4ph44> indo p/ o canal br
<ChogyDan> and well, and icon, name, and type line as well
<r4ph44> vlw ae
<shadylog> though I'm not really affected by this I would like to let you guys know that even though some distro's are end-of-life a sudden removal of packages doesn't seem to be justified without an additional announcement
<shadylog> if the goal is to move people from end-of-life distributions then they should make a seperate appropriate announcement
<Ben64> shadylog: thats why its called "end of life" it does not need any additional announcement
<cfhowlett> shadylog they DO!!
<shadylog> not bullying people by 404'ing their packages
<cfhowlett> shadylog but your point is taken.
<shadylog> 13.04 got end-of-life since janary
<shadylog> january
<kamran_> TJ-: i tried removing Authentication  named google, still the same thing happens in sudo apt-get update
<TJ-> kamran_: I don't use Software Centre so I can't tell you precisely where to look, but you should find a list-box with additional repositories listed, where you can tick checkboxes to enable/disable them
<rubic> soo the liveusb automatically mounts my swap
<shadylog> I agree with end of life but a few months may not be enough for people to switch over.
<kamran_> TJ-: i found out what you mean, i removed the google key, btw i dont know how to use terminal to do it
<shadylog> And lets not forget that there are projects like Bento that provide vm's to old distributions for experimentation
<bekks> shadylog: The EOL date was know at the release date. :)
<bekks> *known
<shadylog> they all got surprised by the fact that they are not working, if the package removal was announced, then something might have been done
<rubic> do i need to swapoff the swap so that qemu can access it
<Ben64> shadylog: we got your point, it does not  need to be repeated ad-infinitum
<rubic> or should I leave it as is
<rubic> or not matter?
<shadylog> alright
<compdoc> why does qemu need to access swap?
<TJ-> kamran_: The tab I'm talking about is this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party_Software_Tab
<rubic> I have no idea never used it before just thought it might
<kamran_> TJ-: sorry, im looking that it!!!
<kamran_> i mean looking at the link you gave me
<rubic> TJ-: Ok done it boots to grub
<TJ-> rubic: QEMU  shouldn't touch any swap file... have you used it and it has begun booting from /dev/sda ?
<kamran_> TJ-: YAY ! its doing some stuff now :D thansk so much, i willt el you what happened when tis finishd
<TJ-> rubic: YAY! So, that proves the disk image is perfectly OK ... therefore you're back to what I've been saying all along... something is bad about the XPS's BIOS boot settings, or devices
<kamran_> TJ-: its downloading some stuff!
<TJ-> kamran_: OK, great :)
<kantlivelong> will kernel 3.15 be backported to 14.04?
<rubic> ok thanks for showing me that
<rubic> lol wonder how I brought this about
<TJ-> rubic: You can kill the QEMU process with Ctrl+C
<LiENUS> is there a gui transcoding tool for audio that works in ubuntu? preferably supporting mp3 and amr
<rubic> killed
<cfhowlett> LiENUS avconv is a lovely transcoder
<cfhowlett> !info avconv
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> rubic: For this kind of diagnosis it always helps to isolate the steps like this, so you can prove/disprove possibilities and narrow the focus of your search
<cfhowlett> !info libav
<ubottu> Package libav does not exist in trusty
<rubic> yeah
<joshua1093> hi, some know if openbravo community edition have a production module? (sorry for repeat... lost connection...)
<rubic> where to go from here though...
<LiENUS> cfhowlett, that doesnt seem very promsiing :/
<TJ-> rubic: So... what the *%^&! is going on with that XPS BIOS? We have lots of XPS 1530's here, I've never seen anything like you're experiencing, but my gut-feel is it is related to the SSD being *too fast*
<kamran_> TJ-: do you have any idea how much data its gonna download?! my net is data limtied and slow, but i can sacrifice some money to make it work !:D but if it takes long im gonna do something for a sec!
<cfhowlett> LiENUS try ffmpeg
<LiENUS> cfhowlett, not terribly familiar with ffmpeg cli...
<cfhowlett> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> kamran_: After the package lists are downloaded, if you're going to install new packages, do it from the command-line and apt-get will tell you how much is to be downloaded/installed and ask whether you want to continue. e.g. "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<cfhowlett> LiENUS simple format: ffmpeg -i filename.input filename.output
<cfhowlett> LiENUS details: www.ffmpeg.org
<TJ-> !info libav-tools
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.14-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3188 kB, installed size 9345 kB
<LiENUS> cfhowlett, any idea what package its in?
<kamran_> TJ-: thanks a lot ! currently its downloading some stuff, i will see if it works after , but still in one of the lines theres : E: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<kamran_> OH no i canceled the update by rpessing cntrl c :( im an idiot
<cfhowlett> LiENUS ffmpeg is in main repo
<LiENUS> cfhowlett, what package though?
<raub> Problem solved. Thanks for all the help! :)
<TJ-> kamran_: Hmmm, looks like the partial package list is still stored. You can delete it doing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stab" I think
<LiENUS> apt-get install ffmpeg gets me "Package ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<kamran_> TJ-: ok iwill try that after its finished, im an idiot, i canceled the update in middle of it !
<cfhowlett> LiENUS I'm still on 12.04, so I don't see your package list
<julio> how i can get in to libreoffice chat?
<nith1210> cfhowlett: I think you're looking for avconv now, I end up there whenever I look for ffmpeg now
<chantelle_> ChogyDan, I figured out that I need to use --target=i386-pc but then I get the error source_dir doesnt exist
<nith1210> cfhowlett && LiENUS: package: libav-tools
<donta> ;;bcverify G+bWlEqsWFm3UffL4+dEzdKTO/+dg3DPbKH4msS2OuvJu0bhRWPiPgf5JMxjIVKmOp3/DwNF2/3XhpR0yF/BPG0=
<cfhowlett> !cookie|  nith1210 thanks
<ubottu> nith1210 thanks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<donta> ;;ident
<donta> ;;ident
<donta> ;;ident donta
<kamran_> Done
<donta> wrong channel
<LiENUS> nith1210, trying that now looks like it doesnt do amr
<rubic> TJ-: is there a nice way to boot from usb then hand over to the grub on the root partition? like plop style?
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: sorry, I haven't been paying attention.  I don't follow
<kamran_> TJ-: YAY ! thanks soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much xD thanks Pici too :P you guys are great:P now let me programm some apps for ubuntu :P
<TJ-> LiENUS: you probably need "libavcodec-extra-54"
<rubic> even just a temporary hack so I can get back to school work
<Term1nal> I just installed this ubuntu thing, where do I find the cdkey to register it?
<Term1nal> is there a crack?
<TJ-> rubic: *thinking*
<chantelle_> ChogyDan, I am trying to fix grub after accidentally switching to grub-efi
<cfhowlett> Term1nal no need to register, no CD Key and no cracking in this channel
<LiENUS> trying that TJ-
<k1l> Term1nal: was there a cd-key register popup? no?
<Term1nal> That's why I'm confused.
<MonkeyDust> Term1nal  welcome to FOSS
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: do you have a bootable medium on you?  I think there is a repair grub option, just hit esc on boot
<Term1nal> How does Canonical know it's legit?
<k1l> Term1nal: it doesnt need to
<cfhowlett> Term1nal no need.
<MonkeyDust> Term1nal  they have lawyers for that sort of thing
<Term1nal> Oh you're all good sports :P
<ChogyDan> Term1nal: such banter is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Term1nal> ChogyDan: sorry :P
<chantelle_> I can actually boot to text mode. The problem with EFI for me is loss of graphics
<chantelle_> ChogyDan, ^
<TJ-> rubic: Returning to the BIOS settings for a moment. I'm wondering whether the "Intel Rapid Start Technology" is an issue. It is worth *disabling* "iRST Support" if it is enabled
<k1l> Term1nal: and since you know this support channel and the guidelines you can stop trolling now. thanks
<LiENUS> thanks TJ- and cfhowlett and nith1210
<rubic> yeah ill go disable some stuff see what happens
<cfhowlett> LiENUS happy2help
<philinux> rubic still not sorted?
<rubic> still not sorted, haha
<TJ-> rubic: As for booting from a USB. It should be possible if you clone the /boot/ into a separate partition on the USB, and "grub-install /dev/path/to/usb/device". That should cause GRUB menu to start, and the entries in it refer to file-systems by their UUID so it should be able to boot the SDA entries without changes
<CorrosiveEye> A tutorial I'm following describes a kernel source-code-tree that is necessary in order to write device drivers. Is this the right guide to follow in order to obtain one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<TJ-> philinux: We proved it isn't caused by the disk. The BIOS is ignoring the disk entirely
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: I really haven't dealt with this much.  You could try removing the grub-efi package, and installing the grub-pc package. Or, just install the grub-pc package and maybe the grub-efi will be removed anyway
<philinux> TJ blimey that odd
<rubic> the rapid start technology is greyed out I cant modify it
<rubic> no idea if that means its on or off tho
<TJ-> philinux: Indeed. My gut feeling is its one of those SSD-is-too-fast issues
<TJ-> rubic: That'll mean its disabled I would expect
<ChogyDan> CorrosiveEye: what is the tutorial you are following?
<CorrosiveEye> ChogyDan, http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/drivers_linux
<rubic> lets hope
<ChogyDan> CorrosiveEye: I've tried to build the kernel awhile ago.  Had lot's of issues.  I don't think that ubuntu webpage is correct, fwiw
<TJ-> CorrosiveEye: Working from the ubuntu kernel git repos is the best way especially if you want to play about with your own feature branches
<maddawg2> isn't there a command that installs Apache, MySQL, and PHP all at once?
<cfhowlett> !lamp| maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<TJ-> rubic: You're not alone: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19564018.aspx
<rubic> ;o
<rubic> oh wow
<kerwin-> 
<ChogyDan> CorrosiveEye: I never could figure out how to build the kernel debs from the git source.  It may work using the apt-get source command.
<rubic> but mine was set on by deleting windows
<rubic> unless it was some allmighty coincidence
<TJ-> rubic: Something else, check the SMART status of the drive. "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" then "smartctl --all /dev/sda"
<TJ-> rubic: I agree about coincidence, but right now we *know* there is something causing BIOS not to see the drive when it should
<rubic> yeah
<maddawg2> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 happy2help
<CorrosiveEye> I didn't expect this to be so... complicated.
<maddawg2> question though... can you look at this site...   phpmotion.com/content/view/16/32/ and tell me if any of these requirements might be an issue with ubuntu server 12.04
<maddawg2> i'm not sure how to get all those packages though
<TJ-> rubic: That XPS *definitely* isn't UEFI? I ask because of this from another XPS 13 owner: "I wiped out the SSD (even the recovery partition since I already had the usb boot loader) and used my own partitions. The installation went good but after rebooting, I got a message saying "Operation system not found" (yep it said Operation). I tried with other Ubuntu versions and the same happened."
<TJ-> rubic: See 6th from last paragraph at http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1vnpot/my_dell_xps_13_developer_edition_review_how_i/
<philinux> TJ he can just run Disks to get smart
<chantelle_> ChogyDan, Looks like you were on the right path with install grub-pc. I dont have it completely worked out but I am getting closer
<BenMcLean> I used unetbootin to put ubuntu on a usb device but persistence doesn't work.
<BenMcLean> Is there any way to get persistence to work?
<rubic> yeah I read that page
<TJ-> philinux: "Disks" ? is that a GUI ?
<BenMcLean> This time i specified 2000 mb for the persistence
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: cool
<BenMcLean> before it was 4000 but i made it smaller in case that was the cause of it's not working. but it still doesn't work
<philinux> TJ yeah it will be on live usb
<TJ-> philinux: Ahhh... can't pastebin from it though
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: don't forget to disable efi boot if you switch back to regular grub
<maddawg2> is there a way to search for a package via command line
<ChogyDan> maddawg2: apt-cache search
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 apt-cache search packagename
<maddawg2> but what if you dont know the package name
<rubic> well it came with MBR not GPT so...
<chantelle_> ChogyDan, do you know how I actually select which device to install too. I thought I could just use the arrows and hit enter, but...
<TJ-> rubic! I think I've got it, by gaw :)
<chantelle_> nm space
<TJ-> rubic: Fire up "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<maddawg2> like i dont know the package name of the GD Library 2
<maddawg2> or cgi-bin
<maddawg2> or libogg
<TJ-> rubic: Press 'a' then '6' then 'w' to write it, then try a reboot
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: try the grub-install command listed in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<FUZxxl> Hello!
<rubic> the internet stated that linux doesnt care about that flag
<rubic> its a windows only thing
<chantelle_> I cant seem to disable efi boot ChogyDan
<TJ-> rubic: The Windows partition would have had it's 'active' bootable flag set. You removed that. Some BIOS require that flag (they ought not) on any partition in order to even read sector 0 boot-loader
<rubic> im not sure if I want to be wrong or right -_-
<rubic> ooooh
<rubic> ok
<TJ-> rubic: Linux/GRUB doesn't ... that Chinese BIOS does - I bet!
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: really? I think you need to be able to do that in the bios.  Take a look there
<Joseph___> gens
<Joseph___> i am facing strang issues last fews days with ubuntu 14.04
<Joseph___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804296/
<Joseph___> i try all the way and one time formated the system as well
<Joseph___> can you help any one pls
<rubic> it was already set
<ChogyDan> Joseph___: you reinstalled, and then still got the same error?
<Pici> /36/36/36
<Pici> sorry
<MrKr> Anyone had any luck getting a Realtek WiFi-BT AW-NB159H adapter to be recongized?  Or can you direct me to where drivers might be?  System is a Gigabyte BRIX
<raub> Joseph___: try another repo?
<Joseph___> yes i tied
<maddawg2> can someone please help me with this instruction..  http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Lame_Installation#GNU.2FLinux.2FUnix_instructions
<Joseph___> * tried
<maddawg2> i am a bit confused of how to do it on a linux server, they are using the gui
<maddawg2> (desktop version)
<houn> Hello, #ubuntu.  I got a thing dropped into my lap today: I need to upgrade a server from 13.04 to 14.04.  No, it shouldn't have been on raring to begin with, but alas.  I'm attempting do-release-upgrade, but it seems to be failing; I assume because raring is no longer on the repository.  Is there any way to upgrade this?
<maddawg2> oh wait
<maddawg2> hold on a sec
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 audacity without gui?  pretty unusable
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade| houn
<ubottu> houn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chantelle_> ChogyDan, I dont have bios since I am on a Mac
<raub> Joseph___: all that s saying is there are corrupted packages. Maybe you ar ehaving download issues?
<ryan_46> m5v?MZ92
<Joseph___> i suspect , yet just i formatted  the system , i just install , seems same issues
<houn> cfhowlett: That page doesn't actually talk about anything later than 12.04
<cfhowlett> houn same process
<TJ-> rubic: The way boot *should* work is, BIOS reads sector 0 of the boot disk (determined by boot order) into memory at 0x7C00. If that sector has a valid signature (last two bytes are 0x55AA) then it transfers execution to the code at 0x7C00 (the boot-loader code)
<ChogyDan> chantelle_: oh, fwiw, I've only dealt with this once, on a windows 8 computer.  I don't know anything about Macs.  Maybe try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation   sorry :(
<raub> Joseph___: I had no problems downloading one of the offending packages: http://pastebin.com/n3XshiUB
<houn> cfhowlett: Ah, I see.  old-releases.ubuntu was the part i was missing.  Thank you!
<TJ-> rubic: The boot-loader then can use the active flag to find the partition containing the operating system, but that is a legacy from MS-DOS days
<maddawg2> cfhowlett it's not audacity that's just their forums
<cfhowlett> houn happy2help
<maddawg2> this is the LAME MP3 encoder
<raub> Joseph___: check connection and then use --fix-missing
<maddawg2> you dont need a GUI for an encoder.. it's being used as part of a website for transcoding audio
<BenMcLean> So, no response?
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 got it.
<Joseph___> can we use any other mirror pls ?
<cfhowlett> !mirror | Joseph___
<ubottu> Joseph___: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<raub> Joseph___: I don't see why not
<rubic> TJ-: Ahhh, no luck though it was already set.
<Joseph___> any other location of ubuntu repo list
<Joseph___> instated of default
<Joseph___> this is fine from 12.04
<TJ-> rubic: Set it on the primary partition #1 we created instead
<Joseph___> this issues something from  14.04
<BenMcLean> is there a better channel to take this question to?
<cfhowlett> Joseph___ read the wiki ubottu sent you - full instructions included
<friendlyfascism> Joseph___, Since this is a server and you are having problems try #ubuntu-server
<rubic> ok
<chantelle_> How do I remount the / as rw?
<OerHeks> Joseph___, just go into softwarecenter > edit > sources and choose mirror
<cfhowlett> !persistence | BenMcLean
<ubottu> BenMcLean: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<TJ-> rubic: This process helps us understand how that BIOS is (mis) behaving.
<maddawg2> if i want to find out if there is a newer version of a package available how would i go about that
<raub> BenMcLean: I know nothing about what you are asking. If someone here knew it, they would have replied. Also remember nobody will drop what they are doing to help you
<raub> (12:54:23) raub: Joseph___: I don't see why not
<maddawg2> i want to find out if there is a newer version to php5-ffmpeg
<TJ-> maddawg2: "apt-cache policy <package>"
<raub> Joseph___: that machine is 14.04
<rubic> TJ-: set it on both or only /dev/sda1?
<BenMcLean> ah, didn't know i had to add an additional launch option when i boot. will get on that right away. :)
<BenMcLean> thanks a bunch cfhowlett
<TJ-> rubic: only on sda1... my bet is BIOS never reads into the extended partition so never saw that flag
<rubic> ok sure, can you tell me what I needed to do with smartmon because Ill have to reinstall it if I reboot
<sandman13> is there a way to install Cinnamon in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !info cinnamon
<maddawg2> TJ-, i'm a bit confused by the output...
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<maddawg2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<friendlyfascism> sandman13, There is a ppa, ppa's are not supported here.
<fhf> ppa's are created by people reffer to ppa owner for help
<Joseph___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804366/
<apeoid> sandman13, also, I always forget myself to search because your exact question would probably yield a good set of hits on google
<maddawg2> TJ-,  can you look at this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804367/
<rubic> ehh looks like that could take a while I'll just reboot
<maddawg2> i know i dont have it isntalled yet
<sandman13> I have tried but says no PPA exists
<rubic> YOU DIDD IT
<TJ-> rubic: OK :)
<maddawg2> but i wanted to see if there's a newer version before i go and install it
<rubic> <333333333333333333333333333
<rubic> wow
<rubic> thank you so much
<TJ-> rubic: You're now almost a bona-fida MBR hacker :)
<rubic> yup, I just need to delegate the dirty work to my minions, hehe
<TJ-> maddawg2: correct: that package isn't installed as yet, but the candidate is 0.6.0-2ubuntu2 from the precise/universe amd64 archive
<TJ-> rubic :D
<tl_of_us> hi, every so often my screns flicker. bu they dont do it with windows, so i think it's an os ubuntu deal. any help?
<TJ-> rubic: At least I'll be able to take a short cut, the next time someone comes in with "Operation system not found" :)
<maddawg2> TJ- but that doesnt tell me if there's something newer than that though
<fhf> tl_of_us Do you have additional drivers installed? What is your graphic card?
<maddawg2> unless i misunderstand
<apeoid> sandman13,  http://linuxg.net/cinnamon-2-2-has-been-released-how-to-install-cinnamon-2-2-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<rubic> :P
<TJ-> rubic: So, in summary, because Linux was in an extended partition table, and you extended that down to replace all existing *primary* tables, we had to 1) create a 'fake' primary partition in slack space and 2) set its active bootable flag. Can't set that flag on an extended partition itself, and settting it on a logical partition is no good because that is never read by BIOS
<sandman13> btw what is the difference between installing Debian, Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<TJ-> maddawg2: That tells you the versions available for Precise. That's all that is in the archives.
<fhf> sandman13 between all *buntus no difference. Debian is a bit different
<TJ-> rubic: I have a saying... "most bugs come down to setting or resetting a single bit" - in this case that was 100% accurate
<tl_of_us> ok fhf thanks. i'm not sure, is there a command i can run that will only show that information and not change anything?
<fhf> tl_of_us What is your graphic card? and what Ubuntu version are you running?
<sandman13> fhf: does that mean doing a minimal install of Ubuntu and adding KDE makes Ubuntu Kubuntu
<cfhowlett> sandman13 for debian ask #debian.  kubuntu = ubuntu with KDE and a different set of default apps
<TJ-> maddawg2: If you want a more recent package you'll have to install manually, and manage manually, and potentially take care of conflicts with system-managed packages
<tl_of_us> 14.04 and i have an Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<tl_of_us> thanks fhf
<fhf> sandman13 exacly
<tl_of_us> idk about the drivers
<cfhowlett> sandman13 nope.  you'd have to install kubuntu-desktop for actual kubuntu
<fhf> ^ he is right
<tl_of_us> maybe i should unistall the nvidia think i have. there is supposed to be a second nvidia card in here, but never been able to find it
<sandman13> cfhowlett: but that's too much extra stuff
<tl_of_us> fhf, ^
<cfhowlett> sandman13 asked and answered.  for lightest load possible, install lubuntu
<philinux> TJ well done ;)
<WXZ> so I want to delete /.ecryptfs, but will that screw everything up
<fhf> tl_of_us mby when you go to Config -> Screens you have two screens even when you have one
<cfhowlett> !encryption|WXZ it will.  see the wiki for encryption removal
<ubottu> WXZ it will.  see the wiki for encryption removal: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<WXZ> I don't want to stop encryption but just free up a lot of the space encryption is taking up, is that possible
<awakecoding> what is an easy to detect if desktop composition is enabled from C code?
<sandman13> cfhowlett: I want very basic of Kubuntu not all the stuffs. Stuffs that I don't use.
<TJ-> WXZ: no, and it isn't taking up additional space
<tl_of_us> i dont understand that one fhf - do you mean am i running 2 screens? yes i have 2, one 3d 24" and one main laptop
<colin_> anyone here ?
<tl_of_us> the 3d is disabled but on auto enable fhf
<riply> hi colin_
<cfhowlett> sandman13 mini iso + KDE.  not exactly kubuntu
<WXZ> TJ-: my /.ecryptfs folder is 3.3 gigs
<cfhowlett> colin_ ask your questions
<tl_of_us> fhf, it says 'no additional drivers available, checking current drivers, brb
<TJ-> WXZ: That's your home directory... if you want to reduce it, then remove some *unencrypted* data files from /home/
<Nero> w
<Nero> Thank you!
<WXZ> TJ-: isn't my home directory /home not /.ecryptfs?
<colin_> thanks.i have two screens.and the second one doesn't work.what can i do?
<tl_of_us> fhf, i dont find any drivers in use for graphics
<fhf> tl_of_us do you have Nvidia/ATI/Intel card in your laptop?
<WXZ> I'm totally missing this, what's /.ecryptfs
<WXZ> what's it for
<tl_of_us> yes. fhf
<TJ-> WXZ: what you see in your *unencrypted* /home/$USER/ is the *encrypted* files decrypted as and when you access them. They aren't using two blocks of space - in other words, Your home directory is using 3.3GB (encrypted or unencrypted)
<kirkland> WXZ: if it's present, you have chosen to encrypt your home directory
<tl_of_us> 14.04 and i have an Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<tl_of_us> fhf, ^
<kirkland> WXZ: assuming that's the case, .ecryptfs contains your encrypted data
<kirkland> WXZ: in which case, if you care at all about your data, you best not delete .ecryptfs
<colin_> ??
<tl_of_us> fhf, i think the prob is in some leftovers of screensaver x
<TJ-> WXZ: When you log-in, your password is used to unwrap the encryption key. Then, ecryptfs presents a 'view' of the unencrypted files to "/home/$USER/" as and when the system reads directories and files
<dolmio> hello,
<tl_of_us> or something like that, i forgot the name. but i put it in to get a cool screensaver and it well, it had problems, so i removed it best i could, but i think something went wrong because the process didnt quite go right, then i remeoved more and i think i got it all, but that was months ago, so i dont remember everything fhf
<WXZ> TJ-: but unencrypting my stuff will free up 3.3 gigs of space?
<TJ-> WXZ: The actual encrypted files are stored *outside* /home/$USER/  that symbolic-link /home/$USER/.ecryptfs points to where they are stored.
<TJ-> WXZ: No, it won't
<rubic> thanks to all who have helped me, goodnight/day to all.
<fhf> tl_of_us that's bad. I haven't used screensaver x for ages so nothing more came to my mind./// 14.04 has the newest drivers for Intel graphics available
<dolmio> i have a problem with GPA ... it wont start correct enless i use this command in terminal:   gpa --disable-x509 im wondering id there a way to fix this so i do not have to enter gpa --disable-x509 everytime i want to start the program?
<TJ-> rubic: goodnight :)
<coderman1> warning: not a linux expert, is there an ftp service i can install or does one come with ubuntu, that would allow me to create ftp users and lock them in their home directory?
<kirkland> WXZ: you only ACTUALLY have 1 copy of your data on the system -- the encrypted stuff;  you unencrypted data doesn't actually exist on disk;  it's virtual in memory, decrypted in real time each time you read/write it
<tl_of_us> thanks fhf any way to check them that isnt in the 'software updater' ?
<dolmio> my proble can be found here http://superuser.com/questions/635831/general-assuan-error-in-gpa-under-linux
<colin_> my problem maybe caused by graphic driver(gtx750ti). i try to search it and i found i have to install it.however after pressing ctrl alt f2. i got a black screen.there was no command line. i can not close x server for install the driver
<maddawg2> does anyone know how i can install Ogg in ubuntu 12.04 server
<WXZ> kirkland: TJ-: well right now I'm running Disk Usage Analyzer, and it's telling me that it's taking up 7.3 gigs divided 50/50 into /home and /.ecryptfs
<TJ-> WXZ: Yes, because /home/$USER/ is *virtual* space caused by reading the encrypted files
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 .ogg is a codec not a program - should be supported by default
<colin_> my english is not good and im new at ubuntu.i hope someone can help me..
<kirkland> WXZ: yeah, that's a bug in that tool -- it's fucking wrong
<maddawg2> cfhowlett not in the server OS
<TJ-> !language Timothy :)
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maddawg2> in ubuntu desktop it is included
<tl_of_us> fhf,  i also have nvidia xserver settings installed for some reason.
<maddawg2> i think the package name might actually be libogg
<colin_> anyone saw my question?
<fhf> tl_of_us remove it if you have intel graphics. also for Intel you can use: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/intel-linux-driver-installer-1-0-4 but 14.04 has already the newest
<WXZ> so where are my extra 3.15 gigs?
<reisio> WXZ: in a binary to decimal conversion, I'm guessing
<fhf> colin_ you don't have to close Xorg to install Nvidia drivers
<reisio> or vice versa :)
<reisio> fhf: although the upstream nvidia installer does ask you to, IIRC
<tl_of_us> thanks fhf i just dont see those drivers in software ad updates, it isnt showing, the driver im currently using. i will remove the nvidia, you have anything that will remove the rest of screensaverx? or check for leftovers? fhf
<WXZ> nvm, I found them
<fhf> coderman1 you can use GADMIN-PROFTPD available form Software Center
<colin_> fhf: so what can i do ? i tried to install driver form ppa.after that my ubuntu system was encountered a problem.i reinstall the system..i think i need to find another way to install the driver.
<tl_of_us> fhf, just uninsatlled the nvidia server went well
<tl_of_us> what is the terminal command to show the graphics drivers i am using currently?
<fhf> tl_of_us sudo dpkg -l | grep intel
<fhf> and xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<reisio> tl_of_us: lspci -k | grep -i 'in use' -B 2
<fhf> colin_ do you have driver available in "additional drivers"
<colin_> fhf:no.
<Joseph___> Hi
<fhf> Hi
<reisio> hi Jo
<Joseph___> can you help some one pls
<brontosaurusrex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tl_of_us> fhf, where to paste?
<friendlyfascism> Joseph___, Is this still the repo problem?
<fhf> paste.rapidrage.org
<Joseph___> yes sir :)
<riply> hey guys, is there anyone here who could give me some guidance on using PAM to restrict POP access? I am having a look at this wiki: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Authentication/RestrictAccess but never done this before, so I'd appreciate bouncing it off of someone?
<friendlyfascism> Joseph___, Are you sure that having a server at this time is the best move? changing the repos is some basic stuff and the least of what can happen if you are on the web with it?
<tl_of_us> oh wait, i rmeeber, pastebin
<colin_> fhf：i installed nvidia cruuent driver form a ppa. when i restarted,i got a error.so I reinstalled ubuntu.
<Joseph___> yes
<fhf> colin_ ppas are messy often (as stable as maintainer of PPA can make them) Install driver from http://www.geforce.com/drivers
<colin_> i think my main problem is i can not type commands at commend screen.
<tl_of_us> here you go fhf and reisio   thank you  http://pastebin.com/KX8XP1EQ
<tl_of_us> brb
<colin_> fhf.i already downloaded.
<AnonLucifer> yo!
<friendlyfascism> Joseph___, But you are asking for hand holding help, you have given more than you need to cover this issue. Yes for you however you are only addressing what you want not what you can do.
<AnonLucifer> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts
<AnonLucifer> and a bit of a problem
<TJ-> colin_: sometimes, with proprietary drivers, some systems are unable to display the virtual consoles. That sounds like your current issue.
<AnonLucifer> i have new hardware support, but i can't install it
<colin_> TJ-: so i need to install the driver,right?
<Joseph___> this issues was happen only installation of nova
<Joseph___> i try to install other package
<friendlyfascism> Joseph___, My point is you have to be self sufficient and learn how to do this without the crutch of the channel for basic stuff spread out over at the least 12 hrs.
<Joseph___> seems no issues
<fhf> tl_of_us so it seems you already have the newest drivers... So you have same problems when you have only one screen connected?
<fhf> have you*
<tl_of_us> ok fhf i will try that out
<tl_of_us> but ithink yes fhf
<Joseph___> this is what extract reason reason , do you have any thought on this pls
<colin_> i find a article says that i have to close x server and run nvidia.run file at command screen. now .i can not get to command screen.
<friendlyfascism> Joseph___, I have said what is needed you are not even close to understanding, the more time you spend here not being able to actually describe the issue in exact detail the less likely you are going to get any help.
<Joseph___> i think you are missed it to check
<Joseph___> let me tell you
<Joseph___> i am having ubuntu 14.04 server
<Joseph___> i am try to install nova-compute
<friendlyfascism> Joseph___, You have had some of the best on the channel, not including me and were not able to resolve this.
<Joseph___> i am facing the below issues
<Joseph___> Man
<Joseph___> dont talk too much here
<Joseph___> if you not able to tell
<Joseph___> other will help
<Joseph___> why you are act as too smart here ?
<reisio> colin_: that's the nvidia way to do it
<reisio> colin_: which is usually considered the inferior way :)
<reisio> not that it doesn't work, IME
<simcity2000> hey everyone, I'm using Mint 15 (not ubuntu, I know) and trying to install a package from the raring repository. The only problem is it's not showing up in archive.ubuntu.com...
<reisio> colin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<simcity2000> did somebody play a prank and delete raring?
<Nero> no
<friendlyfascism> simcity2000, it is eol
<mbeierl> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Pici> simcity2000: raring is no longer supported.
<fhf> simcity2000 raring is no longer supported
<DJones> simcity2000: Nope, it was dropped from support in January
<DJones> simcity2000: You should have updated to a later release by now
<Nero> raring is no longer supported,  kiddo!
<TJ-> simcity2000: EOL release archives move to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<reisio> you should update to later releases when they become available
<Nero> how is the latest ubuntu version?
<simcity2000> noted, all
<reisio> Nero: compared to 13?
<reisio> Nero: quite similar
<Nero> Can anyone shed a light?
<friendlyfascism> simcity2000, Mint is not supported here either.
<reisio> friendlyfascism: ah but you already supported him! :p
<Nero> Better support to cloud and server in the v14?
<fhf> ^ :V
<simcity2000> friendlyfascism: I know, but I figured I'd come here to figure out why the ubuntu packages were missing. got the answer I was looking for!
<friendlyfascism> reisio, burned by the neck bolts. ;)
<Nero> Can anyone help e out?
<friendlyfascism> simcity2000, basic stuff info all over the web.
<reisio> Nero: with?
<Nero> The latest version of 14.
<reisio> Nero: ...what about it?
<Nero> Do I retain the v13 or update to v14?
<simcity2000> friendlyfascism: yep, but I was already poking around in IRC and got the info here faster than I did googling around.
<Nero> reisio
<MonkeyDust> Nero  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong... in one line
<friendlyfascism> simcity2000, Oh we love people who can't do basic research. ;)
<fhf> Nero the latest is 14.04 and its LTS it will be supported till 2019
<tl_of_us> oh fhf and reisio thank you. i am currently runnign ony my laprtop 15.6" main screen and it seems to be working well, no flash ocurence yet for abotu 20 secs. the flash goes on randomly it seems , but mostly only every few minutes or so it goes on once, not amulti flash or anyhting. just one 'pap' no audio result either, the audio stays well.
<Nero> right. I'm on lenovo G580 now.
<Nero> and the brightness issue isnt solved yet.
<simcity2000> friendlyfascism: haha, trust me, I know. I was just a bit surprised because the packages were working and then they weren't. The Mint folks apparently didn't mention the bit about 13.04 not being LTS...
<Nero> Yhe function keys do not help me adjust the brightness at all.
<simcity2000> friendlyfascism: thanks for the quick answer, though. I'll figure the rest out myself.
<reisio> Nero: what brightness issue?
<Nero> I have been looking answers for over three months. The forums didn't help.
<friendlyfascism> Nero, Try installing xbacklight and run like xbacklight -set 75%  to see if this works.
<MonkeyDust> !details | Nero
<ubottu> Nero: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<JCM83> Speech-dispatcher is talking and I don't want it to be. The /etc/default/speech-dispatcher is set to run=no. When I close the process it restarts. The service, when access, claims to be disabled.
<TJ-> Nero: Have you tried setting the kernel's "acpi_osi" ?
<Nero> reisio Yes. I tried doing that.
<tl_of_us> fhf, any ideas? no flicker yet. so prety sure its in the second screen?    reisio ?n?
<wormeyman>    /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Nero> And another issue too! The battery charge cannot be monitored. I cannot limit the charge cycle to 60% like how it is possible on Microsoft Windows.
<Technodrome> i have a serveralias which is not catching in apache2 but is there?
<Technodrome> i hate this
<fhf> tl_of_us try to adjust refresh time etc on second screen. and nothing more come to my head.
<tl_of_us> anyone remember the key shortcut to entering all desktop display?
<tl_of_us> thanks fhf that might do
<reisio> tl_of_us: fling mouse to top left?
<OerHeks> Nero, " Do I retain the v13 or update to v14?" just upgrade to 14.04 then
<fhf> tl_of_us display settings are in ubuntu settings center. /// physically broken touchpad :v
<nsxt> hi... i'm running 12.04, just installed mysql-server, but the upstart command (`sudo service mysql start`) doesn't do anything... nothing in the upstart logs, nothing in the mysql logs... running `sudo mysqld` works just fine, but that's not ideal. an strace on the `service` command reveals nothing helpful
<Nero> OerHeks all right.
<Nero> But my brightness issue and battery gauge setting is still unsolved.
<gas-sho> how best ought one explore 14.04 towards gettin' a wired optical mouse to work?
<reisio> gas-sho: it doesn't work?
<laspahr> can I get some help with a boot problem? :(
<gas-sho> the light comes on
<Nero> laspahr
<Nero> shoot
<laspahr> I ran 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-touch' thinking it was a version of Ubuntu optimized for a touchscreen laptop
<laspahr> I was wrong
<softballs> TJ-:  hey mate (talked to you yesterday about openvpn installation) you there?
<TJ-> softballs: I am, but about to head off for dinner
<reisio> laspahr: :)
<tl_of_us> thanks fhf but nothing about hertz in my display settings
<reisio> TJ-: what's for dinner?
<Nero> laspahr What is the issue?
<Nero> reisio we still need to talk.
<laspahr> Nero it won't boot
<fhf> tl_of_us and in displays build in settings?
<laspahr> just stuck on the boot animation
<softballs> TJ-: oh ok, i won't disturb you then, have a nice dinner!
<TJ-> reisio: I was gonna make Lasagna... but that's decayed into pie'n'chips :)
<TJ-> softballs: fire away... if it is quick I can answer :)
<tl_of_us> nah nothing fhf
<fhf> tl_os_us so I can't help more, sorry
<tl_of_us> seems to be doing well though, no flicker for awhile now and both screens on
<tl_of_us> fhf, ^
<softballs> TJ-: hehe ok, well i have the server running the openvpn just fine now but my question is this: I have a service running on it that i can access remotely with the openvpn ip (10.8.0.1) but i can't access it using the servers public ip
<fhf> kek tl_of_us, good.
<laspahr> any tips on how to fix? /: I'm on an ubuntu 14.04 live usb right now
<Nero> lasphar try using Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Nero> during the booting..
<TJ-> softballs: Two considerations: 1) is the service listening on the public IP address at all (possibly it listens on all IPs with 0.0.0.0), and 2) is there a netfilter firewall rule blocking public connections (iptables) ?
<tl_of_us> yeah looking good here now, thanks fhf and reisio those graphics commands must have refreshed someting in the os.
<Nero> lasphar at this point you will be asked to enter your credentials.
<TJ-> softballs: "sudo netstat -nltp" will list all listening TCP services. "sudo iptables -nvL" will list the 'filters' tables
<tesh> تحذير
<tesh> warning
<tesh>  you may be  watched
<tesh> do usa&israel use the internet(facebook,youtube,twitter, chat rooms ..ect)to spy??
<tesh> do usa&israel use the internet 2 collect informations,,can we call that spying??
<tesh> do they record&analyse everything we do on the internet,,can they harm you using these informations??
<tesh> warning
<unopaste> tesh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> tesh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<softballs> TJ-: the first command shows its listening on 0.0.0.0:port so i guess that's all IPs?
<TJ-> Nero: You never replied to my question: "Have you tried setting the kernel's "acpi_osi" ?"
<TJ-> softballs: correct
<Nero> lasphar after entering the credentials, type in the following commands to reinstall the unity desktop.
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | tesh
<ubottu> tesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<softballs> TJ-: no iptables set
<TJ-> softballs: Are the default table policies "ACCEPT" or "DROP" ?
<riply> anyone here have experiance with dovecot?
<Nero> TJ- I did. It didnt work.
<riply> I am trying to block a user from using IMAP service
<riply> or POP
<TJ-> Nero: shame... that's the usual solution in these cases, to ensure the ACPI interpreter uses the correct methods
<scarmichael> I get an error when doing apt-get update: "Err http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/main amd64 Packages 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]", any ideas?
<softballs> TJ-: accept
<Nero> TJ- what? I'm telling you it didn't yield a solution!
<ObrienDave> scarmichael, quantal is EOL, iirc
<TJ-> Nero: Best to complain to Lenovo, Linux can't support proprietary extensions if the manufacturer doesn't publish the technical information
<scarmichael> ahh
<scarmichael> thanks, i was afraid of that
<TJ-> softballs: What service is it?
<Nero> TJ- is there by any means I can bind these settings to the keys?
<softballs> TJ-: it's a mud :)
<otis> Есть русские?
<TJ-> Nero: If the ACPI isn't firing events then no key events will come in
<ObrienDave> scarmichael, i ran into that same issue yesterday LOL
<TJ-> softballs: if you want, private message me the server ip and port I'll test it.
<Nero> TJ- hold onto it!. I will install v14 and see if it will work.
<softballs> TJ-: and i can see in its log files it choose to run on the openvpn ip, guess i should serarch for where it gets the ip to use
<Nero> TJ- give me half an hour!
<TJ-> softballs: Really? netstat says it is listening on 0.0.0.0 but the process itself reports only listening on the private VPN address? That could simply be a misconfiguration of the mud, or bad programming :)
<TJ-> softballs: some processes will 'grab' all interfaces to listen on, but only listen on one IP... you could have one of those
<softballs> TJ-: haha how do i do that using the freenode webchat? (god its been so long since i did any irc)
<softballs> TJ-: yeah that could be it
<laspahr> Nero i guess i didn't know what to do after that heh..
<Gonzo_> Hi, can someone help me with an SSH problem?
<TJ-> softballs: not sure... on IRC private message is called a Query... maybe you can select my nickname and get a right-click menu ?
<ObrienDave> !ask | Gonzo_
<ubottu> Gonzo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nero> laspahr have you come across the command line interface?
<laspahr> Yes i did.. But didnt know what to do afterwards.
<Nero> laspahr after hitting the three keys?
<laspahr> Yes
<Gonzo_> I've never had problems using shsh to access my Ubuntu 12.04 seerver before, but now I get connection refused on port 22 - whether I try it from aonther compputer on the LAN, or directly from the server itself.  I've already tried uninstalling and re-installing openssh-server
<Nero> laspahr http://pastebin.com/4HxrDkWc
<laspahr> I'm thinking now, on my phone for the irc, so i can still know what to do heh..
<Nero> laspahr enter those commands. One by one to reinstall unity.
<laspahr> So unity got deleted?
<Nero> laspahr can't say.
<ryan_46>  /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Nero> laspahr its priority is altered. this resets in your case.
<laspahr> But everything will still be there that i already have installed?
<Nero> laspahr
<Nero> laspahr you will have to reinstall your graphic drivers.
<Nero> after this.
<laspahr> Ok, thank you Nero
<Nero> laspahr you did back up your data, haven't you?
<laspahr> No...?
<dlam> mmm after a `sudo do-release-upgrade`  and it says "To finish the upgrade, a restart is required." ...do I really have to do it?  i'm asking cuz i dont wanna restart a live production database server :D
<laspahr> It's still on computer
<Raffae|e> #PianetamIRC si è trasferito su irc.bluechat.it - pianetamirc.altervista.org - forum.bluechat.it
<Nero> Laspahr nevermind! let me know the output. It shouldn't be a problem!
<OerHeks> dlam, ofcourse not, but your data will not be save. it is up to you
<OnkelTem> Hi
<laspahr> Okay, I'll let you know later, i gtg run some errands
<Nero> laspahr deal!
<OnkelTem> Any ideas why package from PPA could not be installed - its just missed? https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable - this ppa
<laspahr> Thx for your help
<dlam> your data will not save?  whatcha mean? what data
<Nero> dlam how important is the upgrade?
<OnkelTem> I added it, apt-get updated, but no new version of nginx is avaiable
<Nero> laspahr I suggest you do it now.
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, on what ubuntu version ? does it list there?
<dlam> my boss wants me to upgrade it to 14.04 since its a LTS  version
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 93 kB
<reisio> dlam: that's a silly reason
<laspahr> Nero, i would but cant /:
<Nero> dlam, well restart it when you have to!
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: or course, 12.04
<reisio> dlam: you should want to upgrade so you aren't left behind
<Nero> reisio plus one !
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: ?
<casa> Boa tarde
<laspahr> Shouldn't be too long tho. A few hours tops
<dlam> i guess another reason is rackspace says "we wont support 13.10"
<casa> alguém  fala português aqui???
<Nero> laspahr allright ! over!
<OnkelTem> Can anybody check what's wrong with that repository?
<reisio> dlam: do you need their support?
<lotuspsychje> !pt | casa
<ubottu> casa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Nero> dlam give it a restart then!
<OnkelTem> https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<dlam> lmaoo
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, what is your current nginx ? that ppa shows 1.6.0-1+precise0
<dlam> website will go down all bad
<Nero> dlam how vital are the upgrades for your production server in progress?
<dlam> haha ok semi-trolling here
<Gonzo_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dlam> Nero: in my opinion not very vital
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.6 0
<Gonzo_> I've never had problems using shsh to access my Ubuntu 12.04 seerver before, but now I get connection refused on port 22 - whether I try it from aonther compputer on the LAN, or directly from the server itself.  I've already tried uninstalling and re-installing openssh-server
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, so you have the latest ?
<Nero> dlam then take a nap and restart it later!
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: how comes that 1.1.* is greater then 1.6.*?
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx precise | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.6 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 85 kB
<Nero> Gonzo
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, my bad, i was looking at the end of that version number
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: what do you want to tell?
<Gonzo_> yes - here
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: I don't want outdated crap 1.1.19
<lotuspsychje> !language | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Nero> Gonzo you might get your answers at the ubuntuforums.org
<Gonzo_> I've tried the few suggestions I see there already
<Nero> Gonzo there are questions pertaining to the same issue you've asked for here. Did they help?
<lotuspsychje> OnkelTem: if you want newer version, install ubuntu 14.04
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: then stop teasing the bot please
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: I want just nginx
<OnkelTem> newer
<xk05> hello, im having several display and window manager issues
<lotuspsychje> OnkelTem: you have the most up to date niginx for precise
<xk05> i have gdm, kdm, and lightdm installed
<Gonzo_> they did not help.  The last thing I tried was to uninstall and reinstall openssh-server.  I still get connection refused
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: 1.1.19 is old, it's not up-to-date at all
<xk05> gdm will only offer the gnome-shell, which starts
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: just like ffmpeg and tons of other software
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: I see. Well, any ideas?
<Nero> Gonzo http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ssh-connection-refused-339510/
<xk05> kdm and lightdm offer all the installed window managers but some will not start
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, debian stable backports have 1.6.x something
<dlam> oh ok so i guess restarting after a 'do-release-upgrade'  not *that* vital   ...maybe there's a way to find out why ubuntu needs to anyways :D
<Nero> Gonzo Explaining would be quite long. try this one too..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1914246
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, what buntu are you running?
<xk05> ubuntu (unity) starts but only partially, i only get the nautilus desktop functions, no panels
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: default. 12.04
<xk05> i am running 14.04
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: I wonder why after adding that PPA no new versions are found
<OnkelTem> https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable - this
<Nero> dlam restart it once and for all. You have to someday !
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, well check what 14.04 is having
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, what version do you want?
<lotuspsychje> brontosaurusrex: i already pasted him nginx for 14.04
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, ok, sorry
<_1_jbv23> Does anyone know how to connect with EAP-SIM authentication using a huawei modem as a sim reader to a wifi network?
<Gonzo_> looking over suggestions...
<wheatthin> hmm fixed my drivers issue.. it said they were in use.. but it was showing artifacts in lots of my apps..
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: you what? You told me to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04, didn't you?
<Nero> Gonzo didn't help?
<dlam> Nero:  i cant restart it!  production web site!  maybe im a noob though for feeling that
<lotuspsychje> OnkelTem: i triggered nginx version of 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 93 kB
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: it's just a text message, how it is supposed I can use it?
<Nero> dlam what chance else have you got?
<dlam> Nero: ohh ok, so i think you mean you *have* to restart to complete an upgrade
<dlam> kk
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: I want the version listed on this https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable page - 1.6.0-1+precise0
<MonkeyDust> dlam  if it's a kernel upgrade
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, OnkelTem yeah, it should be 1.6
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: as I already said, I added this repository, updated, but can't get it
<Nero> dlam. yes.
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: i.e. - apt-get update; apt-cache policy nginx --- prints only 1.1.19 version
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, you would have to ask the ppa mantainer, i would not install web server from random ppa btw.
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: it doesn't look random
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: see the URL for example...
<Nero> dlam. You see its a software and the new upgrades work only from the reboot.
<Nero> dlam <most>
<dlam> kk guess maybe we'll have to schedule site downtime then
<dlam> good to know
<Nero> dlam. yes. The earlier you do that, the easier you get a hike from your boss :D
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, did the nginx team comfirmed that this is their ppa?
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: sorry I don't know what is/who is nginx team
<Gonzo_> not so far - I tried eleting the known_hosts file, but there may have been more than one.  looking for other copies
<Kassadin> Hi! I was wondering about the minimum graphics card for light to moderate gaming for my lubuntu computer. I have a 2.8Ghz single core processor and 2 GB RAM. I want good performance without breaking the bank, but my issue is that the card must be PCI, not PCIe or AGP.
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, as in #nginx perhaps
<brontosaurusrex> ask*
<WXZ1> after an update I couldn't do enhanced zoom, compiz --replace makes enhanced zoom work but it breaks everything else
<TJ-> Nero: did you try "acpi_backlight=vendor" *without* any "acpi_osi" ?
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: ok, I'll try
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: but anyway I don't get how all this related to my question, really
<tonyt> Kassadin PCI vid cards that will play modern games are hard to come by
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: like people don't want to help, instead they just spend my and thier time :-/ This is sad
<tonyt> i doubt they even make them any more
<Nero> TJ- I still haven't gotten through with the installation yet :D I will and then remember to ping you !
<Kassadin> tonyt: I know that's why I came here :P Research didn't help too much with that. I don't need too much. I am looking more into games like League of Legends, not resource hogs like Crysis 3. I am willing to buy used if necessary.
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, no, you dont listen well.
<TJ-> Nero: bookmark this, it's where I found the issue reported as solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2156948&page=2
<Nero> TJ- thanks mate ! Bookmarked!
<Gonzo_> Nero, I've tried both suggestions, still not working - still connection refused
<Nero> Gonzo what issue was that?
<Nero> oh! the ssh !
<Gonzo_> yeah - I think I'll work on this a bit more on my own.  Thanks for all of the help
<Gonzo_> leave
<Gonzo_> exit
<Kassadin> So does anyone know what I should do?
<MonkeyDust> Kassadin  to achieve what?
<Kassadin> MonkeyDust: I was looking for an inexpensive graphics card for light to moderate gaming (nothing too fancy). My computer only has PCI ports, no PCIe.
<OerHeks> Kassadin, pci cards with reasonable performance are rare.
<Kassadin> OerHeks: I know. Is there a minimum I should look for? Like 256 MB? 512?
<e^0> is anyone having the official ubuntu server book 3rd edition ?
<selig5> Kassadin: I just googled and found the Radeon X1550 256 MB pci graphics card $100 on Amazon, less for used.
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: listen useless advices? :)
<Kassadin> selig5: Is 256 MB enough? I'm not sure what more would do for me
<MonkeyDust> e^0  that's a yes/no question
<selig5> Kassadin: Maybe for a light game?
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: I found the reason btw. I was not really installing the package, I was trying to get source to build modified version of nginx. For this I used command: apt-get source nginx and
<e^0> MonkeyDust: yeah luckily :D
<OerHeks> Kassadin, 256 will be the minimum
<e^0> if someone has it then it would be quite easy to learn ubuntu
<Kassadin> selig5: Define light please. This doesn't need to be too powerful as it is a secondary computer.
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, cool.
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: it did download OLD version, instead of new. Similary, apt-cache policy shows old version.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | start here
<ubottu> start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: I don't understand why this happens... So both apt-get and apt-cache it's better to run under root. Yes, just this pretty stpid advice to myself :)
<e^0> is their any ubuntu loco channel ?
<e^0> MonkeyDust: i am familiar with the basic stuff want to learn about server thing
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, and you did the apt-get udpate before all that?
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: of course, many times, under root
<MonkeyDust> e^0  i'm sure a local store has books on ubuntu
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: a moment, I'll show you something
<brontosaurusrex> selig5, your probably better of finding some nvidia
<e^0> MonkeyDust: yeah, but this book is given to every ubuntu loco team so any of you guys might be a member so that can be useuful, also on the site it's said to spread the book
<e^0> so thought somebody would like to share it
<Kassadin> OerHeks: So 256 min, but 512 is my best bet if I could find it?
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: https://gist.github.com/OnkelTem/8cdda36c2fe90b2e7b16 - look :)
<selig5> Kassadin: pci only is very limiting, you know...
<Kassadin> selig5: I know. Dell didn't see that through all the way I suppose.
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, interesting, no idea why would that happen thought
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: the same
<guest73823> why metasploit can not work on my ubuntu will ?  .ruby.bin   gets %90 cpu
<incognito> Did ubuntu release a new version of 12.04? e.i. 12.04.5 ? if so, where can I download the iso
<syntroPi> anyone got vbox 4.3.14 running with a gnome-shell Xorg 15.1 guest accelerated? i always have SGI vendor and Xorg.0.log states vboxvideo wouldnt support the proper dri extension... Any ideas what went  wrong?
<incognito> By reading the hwe support documents I got the impression that they released 12.04.5
<rww> I believe we're on 12.04.4 right now.
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: I should thank you. After your advice to talk to the team, I joint #nginx, and found there (surprise!) - MTecknology guy, who is the owner of that repo. And "the team" confirmed that it is official repo
<OnkelTem> or rather - it is better then offical builds
 * rww double-checks
<kostkon> incognito, not yet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<rww> ah, there we go
<brontosaurusrex> OnkelTem, thats why I'am cool, i can see the future.
<JackR> hello I have a slight problem. Essentailly what I have is a ubuntu 13.04 raring. I noticed this is end of life
<JackR> that is a real shame
<OnkelTem> brontosaurusrex: you are! :)
<rww> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<linuxthefish> test
<brontosaurusrex>  NVIDIA G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] X.Org: 1.12.4 driver: nvidia Resolution: 1280x1024@75.0hz < selig5, this is what i have for years now, its got a gig of memory and its passively cooled, works well for an old game or two.
<incognito> kostkon thanks
<JackR> However, I need to find a repo that has those duplicated mirror
<JackR> mirrors
<JackR> im looking for this ntp package ntp-1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-2ubuntu1
<JackR> and a bunch of other openstack packages for a compute node that will be running ubuntu 13.04 raring
<JackR> there HAS to be a way to do this
<Androo> incognito: 12.04.4 is current.  12.04.5 has a tracking page here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.5
<JackR> I mean understand ubuntu 13.04 raring is end of life, but these packages for a compute node have to be somewhere
<rww> JackR: why are you starting a compute node using a version of Ubuntu that doesn't get security or stability updates?
<MonkeyDust> JackR  maybe there is wa way, but you won't find it here, as 13.04 is no longer supported
<philinux> Jackr yep look up old releases
<rww> JackR: anyways, the EOLUpgrades page ubottu linked has the information you're looking for. I'm not going into detail because using EOL releases is a bad idea
<JackR> I guess my only defense is it's a compute node, running some old grizzly packages in a dev environment
<incognito> Androo or kostkon do you know if 12.04.4 has the 2017 support eol date?
<JackR> its just to add a couple extra compute nodes
<JackR> and then im done with this version of ubuntu
<slipperynick> Anyone would like to recommend a good webmail solution for a small(<10) users?
<rww> incognito: 12.04 in general is supported until 2017. Point releases don't change that date.
<rww> slipperynick: roundcube or squirrelmail, depending on how fancy you want it
<slipperynick> thanks :)
<braulio> Hello everyone, I'm using Lubuntu 14.04 and I have a netbook with 2GB of ram. You guys think worth using ZRAM with it?
<Androo> slipperynick: I'm unsure of its stability as it's brand new, but this looked nice when I saw it:  http://rainloop.net/
<JackR> ok how bout this
<JackR> is there any site
<JackR> where I can search for a specific package
<t2mkn> can some one help for iball usb dongle, i have a 3G sim installed in it. using ubuntu 12.04 :( the dongle is not getting detected.
<JackR> and it will tell me what repository has that package
<Safa_[A_boy]> gnome-music don't display music in the right way. "No music found! Put some files into the folder <blabla>". The folder have already mp3 music
<TJ-> JackR: See http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ntp/ntp_4.2.6.p5+dfsg-2ubuntu1.dsc and the associated binary packages in that same directory
<MonkeyDust> Safa_[A_boy]  what music player?
<Safa_[A_boy]> gnome-music
<linuxthefish> good
<JackR> TJ: That dev file, when it goes to resolve dependencies, and it looks in my sources list file, and those repos are done, how do I handle that
<JackR> Im a look a repo that has all dependencies for that ntp package
<ubuntuonmacmini> help me
<JackR> that way I dont need to go down the rabbit hole of resolving dependencies for dependcies
<incognito> rww yes, I should have mentioned that some versions such as 12.04.1   .2 and  .3 may not receive kernel updates, but I imagine that kernel updates will not be critical for security. Is that correct?
<ubuntuonmacmini> i want to install ubuntu on mac mini
<TJ-> JackR: I don't understand your question? If you have a system getting 404 errors because release is EOL, simply edit "/etc/apt/sources.list" and replace "http://archive.ubuntu.com" with "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<rww> incognito: regardless of what point release you use, you should install updates from the security repository. that would contain any kernel security updates
<ubuntuonmacmini> i tried but i have a little delay before starting to boot ubuntu
<JackR> TJ: I'll give that a shot
<ubuntuonmacmini> i tried to install ubuntu on my mac mini but i have a little delay before starting to boot ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Safa_[A_boy]  same here, no music found in that player (didn't know the player until now)... you could report if a !bug
<incognito> rww I'm getting ready to reinstall and after reading this article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL            It says that some minor versions of 12.0 will not be able to receive kernel updates. So my question is: will it provide better security if I use one of  the minor versions that are still eligible for kernel updates like   .4 and .5? Thanks
<MonkeyDust> minus if
<ubuntuonmacmini> i tried to install ubuntu on my mac mini but i have a little delay before starting to boot ubuntu
<ziliu2020> I'm having some problem with juju authorized-keys add command... It keeps saying my public key is invalid and can't add... any reason?
<ObrienDave> ubuntuonmacmini, define "little delay"
<ziliu2020> I'm sure my key is ok because it has been used in other places with no problem,
<rww> incognito: ah, fun, I didn't know about that page
 * rww reads
<Androo> incognito: point releases are generally done for purposes of supporting new hardware and allowing new installs to have less to upgrade.  They're like Microsoft service packs.  If you apply updates regularly, you should be on the latest point release.
<rww> incognito: yes, if you're using a HWE stack you should stick to supported ones
<coventry`> In Unity, pressing scroll-lock shuts down my computer.  Where can I turn this feature off?
<incognito> Androo and rww, thanks... I think my question was kind of obvious (dumb question)...  but thanks for reinforcing my assumptions.
<c0ffee> Hi. I'm having problems with remapping keyboard. Please check my question on askubuntu ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/496670/remap-keycodes-after-adding-bluetooth-keyboard
<coventry`> Do other people have the same behavior?  (scroll-lock shuts down your computer, in Unity?)
<Androo> incognito: "lsb_release -a" will show you what point release you're currently using.
<ObrienDave> coventry`, scroll-lock does not shut my Xubuntu down
<coventry`> ObrienDave: Thanks, what version are you runnig?
<ObrienDave> 14.04
<coventry`> Same as me.  Must be something I did.  Thanks.
<ObrienDave> well, unity is different from XFCE, so, i really don't know
<coventry`> Oh, yeah, if you're running xfce, that's completely different.
<ubuntuonmacmini> i tried to install ubuntu on my mac mini but i have a little delay before starting to boot ubuntu
<ObrienDave> ubuntuonmacmini, define "little delay"
<JackR> TJ: what about the http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security
<JackR> I know those are depreciated
<JackR> an I know the ntp packages most likely won't be there anway
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Last night i did the sudo apt-get update and now my google chrome won't open
<JackR> but I figured I'd check
<ubuntuonmacmini> it just delays
<JackR> I guess my question is, is there anything I can do about the security.ubuntu.com repos
<coventry`> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Try running "google-chrome" in a terminal, see what errors result.
<c0ffee> ubuntumacmini, did you check dmesg?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> The error i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805160/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> coventry: ^
<kendrick_> hey, How do I add the unstable debian repositories to my repositories?
<Pici> kendrick_: that sounds like a terrible idea. Ubuntu is not debian and you cannot mix and match repositories.
<kendrick_> Pici, oh, well how do I get extcalc installed? lol
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> seems like it has something to do with my computer name, i changed it from that
<kendrick_> I have the source code since I can't just apt-get...
<systemic> hello
<systemic> I have a noob question
<ubuntuonmacmini> little delay some seconds
<systemic> its about torrents...can anyone help?
<ubuntuonmacmini> is there any way it could boot straight
<Pici> kendrick_: It isn't in the Ubuntu repos.  So either you compile from source or see if someone has a built a PPA.
<systemic> or do I there a better channel suited for torrent questions?
<ubuntuonmacmini> mac osx is too heavy i have 4gb and i can't have even 7 tracks on logic
<Pici> kendrick_: the source should come with a README or an INSTALL file containing instructions.
<kendrick_> Pici, how do I compile from source?
<kendrick_> Pici, i read those... not working
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I can't unlock my account now
<Androo> systemic: better to ask anyhow and not receive a response, then find a better place, than to ask if you can ask :)
<Androo> but this is a ubuntu channel meant for ubuntu questions
<systemic> ok...so even if I am on the tor network...can I be tracked while downloading torrents?
<Androo> systemic: of course
<systemic> how to stay anonymous?
<Pici> kendrick_: Have you considered using another tool that actually has packages in our repositories and isn't 5 years old?
<kendrick_> Pici, got any graphic calc alternatives?
<systemic> Androo: is there a tool in ubuntu that will allow anonymous bittorrent downloads?
<c0ffee> anyone good with remapping keys?
<Androo> systemic: tor will hide your IP address, but if you're using private trackers they still might know who you are.
<JackR> TJ: what about this - http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/multiverse/source/Sources can I use an old-releases link for that link?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Anyone know the command to unlock your profile? the GUI version isn't working for me
<Ziber> So, I've got an interestingly tricky LVM problem. I have a 100GB device that I want to create a single LV from. When I try and pvcreate it, I get the following: "Device /dev/sdw not found (or ignored by filtering)." The device exists, and I have not changed any filtering rules in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf. I just need new eyes on the problem. Anyone willing to help out?
<Androo> systemic: https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea
<systemic> Androo: I have been using Deluge from the ubuntu software center...you wouldn't happen to know a tool to get around private trackers do you?
<guest73823> how can i Add metro Desktop to ubuntu 14.04  ?
<guest73823> how can i Add metro Desktop to ubuntu 14.04  ?
<guest73823> how can i Add metro Desktop to ubuntu 14.04  ?
<ObrienDave> !patience | guest73823
<ubottu> guest73823: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pici> kendrick_: kalgebra seems to have a bunch of similar features.... but it will likely pull in a bunch of KDE dependencies.
<vicsar> .
<vicsar> ç
<Ziber> How would a disk partition that I create be immediately "in use by the system"?
<kendrick_> Pici, nice i might try it out...
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Anyone know the command to unlock your profile? the GUI version isn't working for me.
<systemic> Androo: Thanks for the article!  That really helps.
<ObrienDave> guest73823 you want to add a Windows DE to Ubuntu??? ROFL
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Tried to find it on google and nothing related to what i'm asking showed up
<guest73823> ObrienDave : yes
<Androo> systemic: keeping anonymous is a hard problem.  If you're concerned about keeping anonymous, you're probably better off using a proxy on a service that would, say, ignore DMCA notices.
<ObrienDave> guest73823 glwt
<Aki-Thinkpad> Any newbies here want to learn some programming? I am bored :P
<guest73823> ObrienDave : what is glwt?
<ObrienDave> Good Luck With That
<c0ffee> Aki-Thinkpad , sure
<MightyMight1> Hi, I've been pulling my hair out and can't get a samba file sharing server on Ubuntu to work nicely with my other 20 work computers. The shared ubuntu folder is accessible through the lan (windows pc's) and is also a dropbox folder. However, if a file is created or modified OUTSIDE of the lan (i.e. a remote computer) and thus Dropbox syncs the file, the file becomes Read Only to the lan,.. Driving me insane. I'd like to have s
<Aki-Thinkpad> c0ffee, cool
<Aki-Thinkpad> come over to #vienna
<MightyMight1> I'd reimburse $30 Paypal for the time to help me out
<MightyMight1> Basically I want zero security and don't want Dropbox to take ownership of a file it downloads
<Ziber> Apparently the disk I'm trying to make an LVM out of is already in use by the system. How can I figure out where a disk is in use?
<systemic> Androo: Have you heard of peerblock?
<ubuntuonmacmini> mac osx is too heavy i have 4gb and i can't have even 7 tracks on logic
<ubuntu> Hey Tux
<ubuntuonmacmini> also is there any way to run kontakt
<awesomess3> So.............I tried 13.10 and 14.04, but cups is annoying. I think by default it should be removed. I tried upgrading some packages and I went `sudo stop cups` and it would stall, maybe because of my USB HDD. Cups is bad, no good, `sudo dpkg -r cups-daemon`
<srirams6> Hey guys
<srirams6> I have some issues with fonts
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo usermod --expiredate -1 dude (\n)  usermod: no changes
<threeseas> seems hardware support upgrade for 12.04 (due support being dropped for the existing hardware support) trasjes out the xserver.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I can't unlock my account
<Alma_de_poeta> hi
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> No one knows how i can unlock my account?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ....
<Alma_de_poeta> someone can recommend a radio streaming aplication?
<Pici> yeesh, patience.
<srirams6_> I need some help with fonts
<dlam> hmm when I ssh into my remote server it sometimes times out,  anyone know what to check?
<JackR> If I do an apt-get upgrade before I install any openstack specific compute packages
<ubuntuonmacmini> anyone who  can help me ?
<srirams6_> I installed a couple packages and my fonts got corrupted. How do I reinstall my fonts?
<JackR> that shouldnt have any effect I dont believe when I go to install the specific openstack compute packages
<awesomess3> Alma_de_poeta, goto Pandora and create a free account & then: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pithos/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pithos; pithos & #then login credentials and play :D
<threeseas> Guythatneedshelp:  I don't know but given linux security, I'm sure there is a way but not so easy. you can perhaps use the "Ultimate boot CD" if you can find out what file to delete or edit.
<adamcunnington> Hi, my sound was crackling but I've just installed the correct oem-hda-daily driver etc and it's fine now. However, if I go into sound settings and change mode to analogue surround 5.1 output, only the front left and right work on their own.
<srirams6_> I installed a couple packages and my fonts got corrupted. How do I reinstall my fonts?
<awesomess3> Alma_de_poeta, pithos uses less CPU than with firefox/chome/flash.
<srirams6_> !query threeseas
<wheatthin> awesomess3, chrome should use the gpu for rendering flash if drivers are installed correctly.
<Alma_de_poeta> awesomess3:  sorry, but isnt pandora a monitoring software?
<awesomess3> Alma_de_poeta, google pandora: Pandora Internet Radio - Listen to Free Music You'll Love
<adamcunnington> speaker-test -c 5 only plays sound out of front left and front right, none of the others can individually play sound
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Failed to add account \n running '/usr/sbin/adduser' failed: Child process exited with code 1
<awesomess3> wheatthin, does 11.2 (the latest for Firefox) use the GPU for flash processing? Or just 14.0 (the latest for Chrome)?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I've been on ubuntu for a while now and never had such issues
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Can you please explain what you are trying to do and what command you are running to do it?
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: why are you using \n
<wheatthin> 11.2 does, but installing 14.0 should have bug & security fixes
<wheatthin> awesomess3, You have to go through the global flash settings though for gpu rendering.
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: I was about to help you when you left earlier, is this related?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I'm using the GUI /usr/bin/gnome-control-center
<adamcunnington> Can anyone help me with sound?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> trying to add an account
<awesomess3> wheatthin, 11.2 always gets security fixes, the newest one, 11.2.202.394, was released this week, I'm 80% sure.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Pici: This issue isn't related to the last one
<wheatthin> but some sites will refuse to work without the newest version.
<tl_of_us> my screen flickers some everyonce in a while, i was in here before. with same prob. when i go to a nother desktop in the standard 4 that come with ubuntu 14.04 the flicker stops, i am running a full screen of windows and a video on the right screen and the chat and another browser on the left screen, when i go to another desktop the flash stops. it's one flash kind of fliker.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Ben64: \n = new line?
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyone know of any ide that can be collaborative?
<Aki-Thinkpad> desktop based
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: sorry, I'm not a gui guy, maybe Ben64 can help.
<Alma_de_poeta> awesomess3:  maybe is a mistake, i want to transmit to shoutcast server
<Ben64> Pici: i'm not either :)
<soulshake> on ubuntu server, is there a different motd displayed on the very first login than the one displayed on subsequent logins?
<Ben64> but i did find this in the adduser manual. EXIT VALUES ....       1      Creating the user or group failed because it was already present              with other UID/GID than specified.
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ^
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Pici: then can you help me just make another account though terminal
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> since i always get errors trying to make accounts
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: sudo adduser someusername
<wheatthin> it should be automated through terminal actually :)
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: be suer to use "adduser" instead of "useradd"
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname' option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what exactly did you type
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Bob
<Ben64> no capitals in front
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo adduser Bob
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> But...
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> what does room number mean?
<Ben64> you'll have to give some context
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Like in a building, room 101 room 104
<Pici> GuyThatNeedsHelp: feel free to provide nothing for things that don't apply.
<webfox> hello folks!
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: doesn't really matter though
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i see
<webfox> how do I run the diagnostic tools from a desktop ubuntu flash drive?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> how can i make my new account admin
<Ben64> webfox: "the diagnostic tools" which?
<webfox> Ben64: the one it runs from boot and takes long time to run.
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: adding the account to the "sudo" group will allow it to use sudo
<Ben64> webfox: no idea what you're talking about
<Amadeus_> Hey there dear people
<Amadeus_> I am having trouble launching an app !
<webfox> Ben64: the tools to verify memory and disk issues, hardware tests.
<stork91> Hello ubuntus
<Amadeus_> Namely an executable for a game !
<ubuntuonmacmini> great help
<stork91> Before i go to bed tonight... I just want to take a second to publicly lament not using kubuntu before. It basically kicks the default's ass.
<dannixon> Amadeus_: So what actually happens when you try to run it?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> But since i've unlocked my main account google-chrome gave me a bigger error
<stork91> and plasma 5? OMG... i'll get that up and running tomorrow first thing.
<Amadeus_> I get a "No such file or directory
<ikonia> Amadeus_: this isn't a "wine" game is it
<Amadeus_> No, it's a linux build of a Unity Engine Game
<Amadeus_> I managed to run it on Mageia
<Amadeus_> And now I am testing on ubuntu
<Amadeus_> Basically I know for a fact that I am missing a library
<ikonia> Amadeus_: how exactly are you trying to run it
<Amadeus_> to run the game
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> The error i get when typing in google-chrome in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805374/
<stork91> Seriously though... Ubuntu should look at Plasma 5 and think "How the hell do we not already have this? Oh yeah, we are stuck in @#$% colo(u)r scheme land."
<Amadeus_> with ./EvenTheStars.86*
<ikonia> Amadeus_: what is the file name of the game
<stork91> im out.
<Amadeus_> EvenTheStarsx86
<Amadeus_> EvenTheStars.x86
<Amadeus_> sorry
<ikonia> Amadeus_: so why have you put a star next to it
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I shall return
<Amadeus_> Because when I use L to list, there is a star next to it
<ikonia> Amadeus_: L to list ??
<Amadeus_> I have the same "no such file or directory"
<Amadeus_> well
<Amadeus_> l
<Amadeus_> put here l looks like I
<ikonia> Amadeus_: where is the file on your system
<ikonia> Amadeus_: what are you talking about ?
<Amadeus_> ahah ok, let's not get confused here
<Amadeus_> It's in
<Amadeus_> it's in /Desktop/_LINUX
<ikonia> Amadeus_: ok so "cd /Desktop/_LINUX"
<ikonia> Amadeus_: then ls -la EvenTheStars.86
<ikonia> Amadeus_: then show me the output
<Amadeus_> This is what I get : -rwxrwxr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 16617452 Nov 25  2013 EvenTheStars.x86
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 16617452 could not be found
<ikonia> Amadeus_: thats great
<ikonia> Amadeus_: now ./EvenTheStars.x86
<Amadeus_> "No such file or directory"
<ikonia> Amadeus_: ok, I suspect this is because it's a 32bit program on a 64bit install
<ikonia> Amadeus_: and you're missing libraries
<ikonia> Amadeus_: so please show me the ouptut of the command "uname -a" please
<Amadeus_> Yes I had the same problem on Mageia !
<Ben64> Amadeus_: "file EvenTheStars.x86"
<Amadeus_> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Amadeus_: ok, so a 64bit os, and as Ben64 said please run "file EvenTheStars.x86"
<ikonia> Amadeus_: and I suspect it will be 32bit elf
<Amadeus_> EvenTheStars.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=f2f0983a52fafc83494ce3e2b0be59f28f5fc584, stripped
<Ben64> it shouldn't say no such file or directory though from just being the wrong elf...
<OCP001> "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" should help then
<ikonia> Ben64: it will
<Ben64> ikonia: really?
<ikonia> Ben64: because it's missing 32bit libs it's linked against
<ikonia> Ben64: so thats what the no such file is the missing libs
<Ben64> hmm, haven't experienced that here yet
<ikonia> Ben64: pretty common
<ikonia> Ben64: ldd will show a load of "not found" errors
<Amadeus_> The libs (sudo apt-get install ia32-libs) has no installation candidate
<ikonia> Amadeus_: that's correct
<ikonia> Amadeus_: to be honest ,I'd advise you to dump this idea
<ikonia> Amadeus_: I'm not trying to be mean, just honest
<ikonia> if you're not confident mixing 32bit/64bit libs will end up wrecking your system
<Amadeus_> Ahah I can't do that, it worked on another distro, no reason it wouldn't here
<OCP001> oh, was the package name changed? I'm still on 12.04 LTS
<ikonia> Amadeus_: I've just explained the reasons it doesn't work
<Amadeus_> Ah ah !
<Amadeus_> "However the following packages replace it:   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32asound2"
<ikonia> they are not packages you need
<Ben64> not exactly correct, ia32-libs didn't get replaced, it was just outdated
<Amadeus_> Are you quoting obi wan kenobi ?
<Ben64> was a funky hack to get 32 bit libraries when multiarch was relatively new
<Amadeus_> Okay well, thanks for the help anyhow
 * ObrienDave will not suggest how to get ia32-libs working LOL
<eoan> I have a usb dac which I can't get working on 14.04; it is listed by lsusb but does not appear in cat /proc/asound/cards.  I've tried following advice in the forum but I've had no joy (many of the forum entries are several years old).  Is there a good step-by-step guide I can try?
<ikonia> ObrienDave you don't get it working - it's dead
<friendlyfascism> eoan, what is a usb dac?
<robin> ghCUea Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> ghCUea Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<yuh> ghCUea Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé P
<shelley> ghCUea Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
<robin> opLUmx Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> opLUmx Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<shelley> opLUmx Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
<yuh> opLUmx Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé P
<robin> guUGoq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> guUGoq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<yuh> guUGoq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé P
<shelley> guUGoq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
<robin> zrNPqs Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> zrNPqs Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
 * robin tsCWxs Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fr
 * Guest41068 tsCWxs Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Pal
 * shelley tsCWxs Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palésti
 * yuh tsCWxs Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstin
<robin> wqTFew Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> wqTFew Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<shelley> wqTFew Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
<yuh> wqTFew Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé P
 * robin irPKiy Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fr
 * Guest41068 irPKiy Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Pal
 * shelley irPKiy Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palésti
<histo> wow
<robin> myUUtv Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> myUUtv Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<shelley> myUUtv Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
<vigyan> myUUtv Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fré
<ikonia> sorry chaps muted the whole channel for a few minutes
<ikonia> please hold on
<ikonia> no-one can see you talking
<robin> wgIHoe Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> wgIHoe Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<vigyan> wgIHoe Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fré
<yuh> wgIHoe Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé P
<shelley> wgIHoe Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
<robin> vzWLfr Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<Guest41068> vzWLfr Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<vigyan> vzWLfr Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fré
<yuh> vzWLfr Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé P
<shelley> vzWLfr Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
<wheatthin> hmm.. I wonder what's up with that?
<ikonia> ok - sorry about that
<ikonia> lets see what happens now
<ToAruShiroiNeko> tis ok
<rewbycraft> I'm gone for 5 minutes and the channel explodes. >.<
<bgardner> Thanks ikonia
<OCP001> trolls gonna troll :(
<eoan> wow :D
<rfs> jaMFfq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palést
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ya
<jie> jaMFfq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Pa
<Guest25951> jaMFfq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fré
 * rfs gtCGdy Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fré
 * jie gtCGdy Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné
<wheatthin> There are places to protest, but not in a ubuntu support channel
 * Guest25951 gtCGdy Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
<giovanne> jaMFfq Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Pa
 * giovanne gtCGdy Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné
<niko> we can blame you, rewbycraft
<rymate1234> wytf
<ToAruShiroiNeko> well that was brief
<rewbycraft> Ikonia... I appreciate your work. But it seems we require more of it.
<rymate1234> ugh so inpatient
<rymate1234> how are we supposed to free palestine in 2 minutes
<aress> What
<ikonia> all - just to confirm the channel is now only available to registered freenode users, join #freenode or read www.freenode.net about how to register
<rymate1234> typical users
<ikonia> until you register you won't be able to talk
<friendlyfascism> no comments needed let the mods do their work please
<ToAruShiroiNeko> rymate1234 easy, just close the running application
<ikonia> we'll remove this need later in the day when the spamming stops
<ikonia> sorry
<rewbycraft> niko:Yup.
<rymate1234> ToAruShiroiNeko, which running application
<rymate1234> i have like 10
<friendlyfascism> eoan, Ah, digital to analog I assume, do you have any evidence it should work?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> rymate1234 palestine is ram
<rewbycraft> ikonia: No problem. (I'm registered so it doesn't matter to me.)
<rewbycraft> ikonia: Appreciate the work though.
 * GladiaTeur Slaps Release_ Around a bit with a large trout
<gil> lpQKti Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Pa
<robyn> lpQKti Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fré
<clark> lpQKti Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé
<jean-cla> lpQKti Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné F
<swane> lpQKti Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstin
 * gil cgSKli Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné
 * robyn cgSKli Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palés
 * clark cgSKli Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Palést
 * jean-cla cgSKli Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Pal
 * swane cgSKli Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé Paléstiné Fréé 
 * ObrienDave already registered
<ToAruShiroiNeko> may I suggest alerting IRCops
<rymate1234> they seem to react to channel mode changes
<Pici> they're aware
<ToAruShiroiNeko> these guys seem to be begging for a kline
<rewbycraft> They're ALIVE!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hmm
<Pici> I mean the freenode IRC staff are aware.
<eoan> friendlyfacism, sorry for  the delay, registering.  Yes, it worked on 13.10 - I nuked & paved and tonight is the first time I tried to use it
<friendlyfascism> eoan, Any setup needed originally e.g. drivers, codecs...etc?
<friendlyfascism> post the lsusb info as well.
<eoan> friendlyfacism, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsbAudioDevices which got it going.  Can I post the lsusb straight into the channel or should I use pastebin/something?
<friendlyfascism> eoan, If only a couple lines here is okay, is it working now?
<eoan> friendlyfacism, no, I followed that guide again but it didn't work, and the card doesn't appear in /proc/asound/cards
<eoan> the relevant line from lsusb is: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1852:7022 GYROCOM C&C Co., LTD
<friendlyfascism> eoan, might be worth looking at a GYROCOM is involved, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/904229
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 904229 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - HA INFO U2 USB TO SPDIF, playback] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,New]
<friendlyfascism> eoan, Not an issue I'm really up on however that lsusb info is key for help here, just a heads up is all. ;)
<Alma_de_poeta> is posible to route and mix the audio from one aplication to others?
<rAnDoM-gUy> Hello all. I have a quick question regarding Ubuntu 14 desktop x64 and iptables. My old firewall settings worked fine in past versions. Did they change anything?
<rewbycraft> Alma_de_poeta: Yes.
<rAnDoM-gUy> In regards to iptables at least.
<rewbycraft> rAnDoM-gUy: I don't think so, why?
<Alma_de_poeta> rewbycraft:  how?
<youtah> Howdy! I am running metacity in Ubuntu 14.04 (because compiz kept freaking out). Anywho.... I have an icon in my quick launch area (next to the Applications and Places drop downs) that I cannot delete. If I right click on the icon, the only two items in the context menu is "Launch" or "Properties." Thoughts?
<xangua> youtah: hold shift or alt, don't remember
<xangua> while you right clic
<youtah> Alt did the trick!
<youtah> Thank you VERY much xangua!!!!!!!!!!
<eoan> friendlyfacism, thanks for the link, it's plugged into onboard USB2 port so could well be the problem, I'll see if I get anything out of it with speaker-test  - sorry, I'm not sure what you mean about the lsusb info :D I should post that with the question, or should have checked something first?
 * youtah sends karma xangua's way :)
<youtah> (good karma)
<rewbycraft> Alma_de_poeta: Pulseaudio has output-monitors. This seems to be what you want: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257992/how-can-i-use-pulseaudio-virtual-audio-streams-to-play-music-over-skype
<friendlyfascism> eoan, The devices info is important to get help "1852:7022 GYROCOM C&C Co., LTD" Often the name and this info are different but for help it is important as devices may have the same hardware but differing manufactures is all.
<furkan> Ubuntu 14.04 is continuing to drive me nuts. Viewing this GIF in Chromium results in 20% CPU usage, whereas it's less than 5% in 12.04: http://forums.accuweather.com/uploads/post-13204-1336091269.gif
<furkan> on identical systems
<furkan> something is seriously wrong with CPU usage on 14.04
<OerHeks> furkan, depends on the videodriver loaded, i guess
<furkan> OerHeks: same driver
<furkan> nvidia proprietary driver to be specific
<eoan> friendlyfacism, got you :) no luck with speaker-test, but I'm not familiar with that so maybe I'm doing it wrong :D
<awesomess3> furkan, give me like 13 minutes and I'll check chromium on Xubuntu 14.04 with integrated Intel HD 4000 graphics.
<furkan> awesomess3: awesome, eagerly awaiting your results :)
<furkan> if you don't have any issues, i'll try switching over to Xubuntu as well to see what happens
<cool_boy> I took server on local machine using ssh, now to leave from local , I want process stay running on server, used nohup ./processfile & but not working
<TJ-> furkan: With nvidia proprietary here, chromium on 14.04 is using ~13% CPU ... ~12% on Firefox 31
<furkan> TJ-: using Unity? because i'm getting 20% vs 5% on the identical machine, comparing 14.04 vs 12.04
<furkan> with an i7-920
<zsw1> Hello
<awesomess3> furkan, ummmmmmm...I tried running Chromium, the latest one (34.0.1847.116 Ubuntu 14.04 aura). And it is too buggy to even do anything on. When I switch workspaces on Xubuntu Chromium's graphics are decimated. I got done recently installing libc6 and other packages so I don't know if that messed up with Chromium's graphics processing. I can't restart my machine because I'm on a LiveUSB/LiveCD.
<furkan> i tried it on a colleague's box with an i7-4770 w/ 12.04 and it's 1-2% to display the same GIF
<awesomess3> furkan, firefox works fine though.
<furkan> i'm just finding that in general, 14.04 is using wayyy more CPU than 12.04
<TJ-> furkan: No, using KDE
<furkan> even just moving around a Nautilus window uses 20-50% CPU, as opposed to 10% in 12.04
<furkan> TJ-: interesting
<furkan> awesomess3: how much CPU does firefox use to display that GIF?
<kasiisomi> any recovery too  for help
<friendlyfascism> furkan, There is not exact answer, as you show your friends has different readings.
<friendlyfascism> no*
<kasiisomi>     anyone with recovery tool idea  to help
<awesomess3> furkan, 2.9% (without) to 4.4% (with)
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, What kind of recovery, state the actual issue.
<awesomess3> oh now 5.9%
<furkan> friendlyfascism: of course it will vary, but when we're talking 5% vs 20% that's a big difference
<furkan> and i'm talking on identical hardware
<awesomess3> now 6.5%
<friendlyfascism> furkan, Sure, however that does not indicate you will find an exact answer, especially here all you will get are subjective opinions. ;O)
<awesomess3> now 7.1%.....wtf
<furkan> awesomess3: let me check with firefox
<friendlyfascism> furkan, To many outliers is all.
<SamwiseGamgee> I noticed my Software and Updates checked Unsupported Updates, is this a problem?
<furkan> my main issue is that Ubuntu 14.04 has been feeling a lot more laggy compared to 12.04, so i'm trying to find some kind of reliable way to quantify it
<furkan> seems like a difficult task
<friendlyfascism> SamwiseGamgee, pastebin a apt-get evidence of this.
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  accidentally ubuntu during installation    with theoption replace windws 8 with ubuntu what it does removing all OS and remain as with only ubuntu
<DMA> Hello. Which package does contain Perl module Mail/IMAPClient.pm in 12.03.3 LTS?
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, That is hard to tell exactly what you mean.
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, Is it you want to recover W8?
<SamwiseGamgee> why do you want evidence of it?   I can clearly see it in my Software Updater Settings
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  what i want is to  to get the data formated with ubuntu during installation
<friendlyfascism> SamwiseGamgee, Because often it has to do with missing keys and we need to see the source e.g. is it an additional repo added.
<TJ-> furkan: The display process: "chromium-browser --type=gpu-process --channel=13205.0.864036085 --supports-dual-gpus=false --gpu-driver-bug-workarounds=0,1,17,28,34 --disable-accelerated-video-decode --gpu-vendor-id=0x10de --gpu-device-id=0x06f8 --gpu-driver-vendor=NVIDIA --gpu-driver-version=337"
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, What data? Is english your native language, we seem to having an issue here?
<furkan> TJ-: where do you get that info?
<TJ-> furkan: "ps -efly | grep chromium"
<SamwiseGamgee> I am unfamiliar with the "apt - get evidence" command
<furkan> cool, thanks TJ-
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  i have some partition in hdd  so  how can i retrieve those data
<friendlyfascism> SamwiseGamgee, In other words exact info is needed if you want an exact answer.
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't think that command would work, friendlyfascism
<OerHeks> DMA https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/libmail-imapclient-perl
<DMA> Thank you, OerHeks
<friendlyfascism> SamwiseGamgee, What command, are you not familiar with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<DMA> OerHeks: is there any way to know which package contains a file? like what "yum provides" does?
<SamwiseGamgee> I have "Unsupported Updates (Trusty-backports" checked on my Software and Updates Setttings
<DMA> OerHeks: I'm sure I'll need to get some other modules installed for this program
<TJ-> SamwiseGamgee: No, it isn't a problem. It's 'fancy' language for saying that the $RELEASE-backports component is enabled
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, Mount it and retrieve the data, if this is a windows partition ##windows might be better for this.
<OerHeks> DMA, usually ubottu is a bot here, that can find any package, unfortunatly it is now offline
<SamwiseGamgee> there is probably a command I can use in the konsole to show all the repositories, but I don't know how to do that
<DMA> SamwiseGamgee: why don't you just take a look in /etc/apt/sources.{d,list} ?
<SamwiseGamgee> d,list?
<friendlyfascism> SamwiseGamgee, Pastebin all the info from in the terminal sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     you can hit n for no on the install.
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism, i think you didint get me wel
<friendlyfascism> !pastebin | SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  how can mount the formated partition
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, Is english your native language?
<cool_boy> 100% CUP use can cause process kill?
<cool_boy> CPU*
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, Ah you wiped it, probably not much recoverable, but try testdisk
<DMA> SamwiseGamgee: sources.list and sources.d (sorry, BASH abbreviation)
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  testdisk  already tried but nothing  was achieved
<SamwiseGamgee> What does 'd' stand for?
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, I doubt you will get anything than to be honest, you should of had all that backed up.
<friendlyfascism> SamwiseGamgee, Use nicks as a preface when addressing others here.
<SamwiseGamgee> friendlyfascism, does this work?
<friendlyfascism> SamwiseGamgee, Yes perfect.
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  may be we can use team viewer
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  u can access it remotely
<TJ-> SamwiseGamgee: "grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list"
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, I don't nor does any legit helper here we don't roll that way
<SamwiseGamgee> grep?
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, Leting some random person on the web access is a bad idea.
<kendrick_> any preloaded software to format hdds?
<friendlyfascism> kendrick_, The terminal, but gparted works nicely install it.
<awesomess3> Well.......after 8 minutes of running a .gif in Firefox it's using 9.7% of a i3 1.9GHz CPU, congratulations Mozilla.
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  let me send to you  snapshot
<SamwiseGamgee> It sounds like too many commands to paste on pastebin at once, I didn't realize I had such a complicated problem
<friendlyfascism> kasiisomi, I can't help you, testdisk finds nothing I doubt you have a chance.
<awesomess3> furkan, see my last post ^^^
<SamwiseGamgee> if it's such a complicated problem, it will take a long time to fix
<TJ-> SamwiseGamgee: There you go... auto-send to pastebin: "grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit"
<kasiisomi> friendlyfascism,  let me send to you  those snapshot of a testdisk
<SamwiseGamgee> I better wait until I have more time to fix it.  If it was an easy fix, I would do it now, but it will take too long, and it looks very challenging to fix
<TJ-> SamwiseGamgee: It's taken you longer to type all those messages than it would to run the command :)
<furkan> awesomess3: thanks! oddly enough it seems that firefox uses less CPU than chromium for displaying GIFs lol, even though it seems to consume more for other tasks
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't know how to use grep, but those two other commands look easy
<TJ-> SamwiseGamgee: I've given you the *exact* command to execute... type everything inside the double-quotes and press Enter
<SamwiseGamgee> I doubt that would work, TJ, because there is no pastebin address specified
<TJ-> SamwiseGamgee: You're obviously the expert, I'll leave it to you
<DMA> How can I ask ubottu to find a file inside a package?
<DMA> cc OerHeks
<k1l> DMA: just use packages.ubuntu.com
<xangua> DMA /msg ubottu find something
<DMA> thx xangua
<peter__> hi everyone
<furkan> SamwiseGamgee: grep is awesome, one of the first tools i fell in love with after converting to linux lol
<friendlyfascism> atLarge, kendrick_, The terminal, but gparted works nicely install it.
<SamwiseGamgee> damn it, my PC is downloading way too much unsupported updates
<ikonia> unsupported updates ?
<eoan> friendlyfacism, thanks for trying to help, I'm going to put the kettle on and trawl google some more tomorrow :)
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, and they told me not to follow TJ's advice about pastebin
<peter__> I have some problems with USB - ports have no power.
<peter__> Here's my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/E9NqbSQC
<SamwiseGamgee> so, I got to fix this problem on my own, without using pastebin
<peter__> Last 40 lines, exactly
<ikonia> why can't you use a pastebin ?
<TJ-> peter__: What's the make/model ?
<SamwiseGamgee> they said it's not safe to show strangers pastebin
<peter__> Toshiba satellite NT10t
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: it's fine
<awesomess3> that's really cool that `pastebinit` comes with 14.04
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: just pastebin the information for people to see
<peter__> lsusb shows only the root hubs
<peter__> What can I do to make this stuff working properly?
<SamwiseGamgee> It's too late, anyway, I can't find his instructions for pastebein
<ikonia> "grep '^deb' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit"
<ikonia> there you go
<peter__> Sometimes after boot everything is working fine, I can't say what's wrong.
<TJ-> ikonia: you missed out the space after 'deb' :)
<TJ-> ikonia: without the space it'll report "deb-src" lines... I was filtering those out
<ikonia> TJ-: there is s space there
<TJ-> ikonia: in the grep expression, as in "grep '^deb ' /etc/..."
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> sorry, must have missed it in the copy paste
<ikonia> I just copied your line earlier
<TJ-> ikonia: that's weird, I'm sure I typed the space !
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit"
<ikonia> there you go, all corrected
<TJ-> peter__: I can't find any mention of an NT10 model ... strange. The ports are USB3?
<ikonia> oh come on
<ikonia> buffer fail
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: "grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit"
<ikonia> there you go,
<ikonia> sorry about that
<peter__> TJ-: NB10t, sorry for typo
<TJ-> peter__: ahhh!
<peter__> TJ-: 2 * usb 2.0 and 1 * 3.0, nothing works counting in the internal ones for bluetooth and touchscreen
<SamwiseGamgee> I ghink I got it
<TJ-> peter__: Can you pastebin the entire dmesg?
<peter__> I don't kknow why (usb has no power) but keyboard and touchpad works ok
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<peter__> TJ-: ok, sec
<SamwiseGamgee> I changed my username and computer name
<SamwiseGamgee> so it's safe to paste it
<ikonia> it is safe to paste anyway
<nAn00k> n00buntu
<peter__> TJ-: here's it: http://pastebin.com/2f7zEEhS
<TJ-> peter__: looking
<gimmic> okay
<gimmic> I've been fighting this issue for two days now
<SamwiseGamgee> TJ, I got it
<SamwiseGamgee> http://pastebin.com/UyaT5MsQ
<gimmic> new LTS box installs with 3.13.0-30 kernel, due to code I need to load 3.13.0-29
<gimmic> I install linux-image and linux-kernel of those, update-grub etc
<gimmic> reboot, can't find root partition in that kernel
<ikonia> gimmic: that isn't the stock kernel
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> !info kernel-image
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> peter__: Can you show me "lspci -nnvk | pastebinit" ?
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> never mind
<gimmic> what isn't the stock kernel?
<SamwiseGamgee> TJ, ikonia, did you look at my posted pastebin text to help with my unsupported updates?
<SamwiseGamgee> http://pastebin.com/UyaT5MsQ
<SamwiseGamgee> TJ, there it is again
<ikonia> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.30.36 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ikonia> there we go, 3.13.0.30.36 is stock
<peter__> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805878/
<ikonia> and current
<ben_g> I'm looking for a way to reset my bluetooth adapter (internal adapter of a laptop, ububtu 14.04 LTS)
<SamwiseGamgee> Did any experts here see my paste?
<gimmic> hmm
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: what's the actual problem ?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: your paste looks fine, standard ubuntu repos
<SamwiseGamgee> Unsupported updates
<peter__> By the way I've just discovered pastebininit - terrific tool, no more copying 'n pasting :-)
<ikonia> why do you think they are unsupported ?
<gimmic> anyway, when I load the previous kernel it doesn't detect my lvm root partition anymore, and awesome busybox doesn't detect USB keyboard
<SamwiseGamgee> My updater settings shows me the Unsupported updates box is checked
<TJ-> peter__: OK, so 00:14.0 is the USB controller
<awesomess3> lol I love it when /* renders as /* :)
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: can you take a screen shot of what you mean ?
<ben_g> Is there a way to disconnect and reconnect an internal bluetooth adapter trough software?
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<peter__> TJ-: sure, I can see it, but I have no idea what am I supposed to do ;x
<SamwiseGamgee> But how do I open the updater?
<ObrienDave> look for software and sources
<peter__> I googled already for this kernel controler, xhci_hcd, but I can't fix this crap
<SamwiseGamgee> It looks like the only way to open the updater is to wait for it to update automatically
<TJ-> peter__: I would have expected to see more than the one USB controller. I *suspect* the problem is that there are 3 missing PCI bridge windows. I suggest you try adding "pci=use_crs" to the kernel command line, by editing "/etc/default/grub" and modifying it to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=realloc,use_crs"  ", save, then do "sudo update-grub", and try a reboot
<Symphonym> I have two left-over screens and was wondering if it's possible for me to connect them to my laptop using something like "DualHead2Go"? As far as I know my graphics card supports it, not sure about Ubuntu though, or "DualHead2Go" working with linux.
<nodejs-bot> Nodejs IRC bot test
<SamwiseGamgee> I will have to wait for the updater to openn automatically, there is no other way to open the updater
<nodejs-bot> Nodejs IRC bot test
<TJ-> ben_g: It depends how the BT adapter is connected. Sometimes its via an internal USB port. On some systems it is possible to power-cycle a single port, but it is very hit and miss
<SamwiseGamgee> I had no idea this was such a challenging and complicated problem.  I tought it was a simple problem that could be resolved in a minute
<nodejs-bot> Nodejs IRC bot test
<ikonia> nodejs-bot: please /part
<nodejs-bot> Nodejs IRC bot test
<peter__> TJ-: ok, I'll try it. If ubuntu will not boot so I can chat here how to remove these parameters and go back with previous?
<ben_g> Is there an other way to fully reset the bluetooth adapter then?
<SamwiseGamgee> The updater on Xubuntu is difficult to access, in fact, probably impossible
<kostkon> ben_g, sudo hciconfig hci0 reset   assuming hci0 is your adapter.  You can list the available bluetooth devices with:  hcitool dev
<arpad2> hi, any idea how to connect hp wi fi printer? I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805860/ ?
<ben_g> How do I know if it was reset? The command gives me no output
<TJ-> peter__: You could try these out manually, too. Instead of the modification I gave you, reboot the PC, hold down Shift key to get to the GRUB boot menu, Press 'e' to edit the Ubuntu entry, navigate to the line beginning "linux ...." and add them to the end of that line, then Ctrl+X to eXecute that and boot
<TJ-> ben_g: It may be possible to reset it by unloading/reloading the driver
<kostkon> ben_g, you could check in your syslog or kern.log, use the System Log app for that or from the terminal with e.g.  gedit /var/log/syslog  or nano /var/log/syslog
<itmustbejj> Can anyone recommend a grep or awk solution to pipe onto a tail call to highlight matches without filtering the results?
<ikonia> itmustbejj: I have no idea what you've just asked, but it sounds like #bash would be your best bet
<TJ-> itmustbejj: Can you explain a bit more?
<kostkon> ben_g, it should say that your adapter was reset / bluetooth was reloaded or something along those lines
<itmustbejj> tail -f /var/log/log.log | <something grep/awk fu to highlight "sample text"
<ben_g> Ok, it seems to have been reset
<awesomess3> cat whatever.txt | grep --color=always highlightThisYo | less _R
<itmustbejj> like If I do tail -f log.log | grep "sample text" sample text matches are highlighted but it also filters for those rows
<itmustbejj> awesomess3: thanks :)
<ben_g> It still doesn't seem to work, unfortunately :(
<awesomess3> itmustbejj, less -R    ***
<awesomess3> itmustbejj,  grep --color=always highlightThisYo whatever.txt | less -R
<peter__> Hi again
<peter__> TJ-: last dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805927/
<peter__> and last lspci -nnvk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805931/
<ben_g> So I already made sure there are no hard/soft blocks, installed the driver packages, and tried resetting the adapter. What else can cause bluetooth to not work?
<SamwiseGamgee> Imagebin was reported as an attack page....http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<TJ-> itmustbejj: You mean like this? "tail -n 1000 -f ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Freenode-#ubuntu.log | grep -C 999 itmustbejj " ?
<TJ-> peter__: looking, thanks
<peter__> TJ-: thx for your time :-)
<TJ-> peter__: Can you show me "lspci -nnvk | pastebinit" again?
<SamwiseGamgee> My xubuntu blocked imagebin as an attack page.......http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<peter__> The last link i post is done after reboot
<peter__> I posted*
<kostkon> SamwiseGamgee, yeah, just use imgur.com
<peter__> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805943/
<TJ-> peter__: thanks. The issue seems to be a kernel panic caused by the xhci controller "WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 29 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/drivers/usb/host/xhci-ring.c:1572 handle_cmd_completion+0xe2a/0xe40()" - see line ~805
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, xubuntu sucks.  I will have to deal with this complicated mess of a problem later, when I have time.  My screenshots also showed my full name. this is a wild goose chase that will never end.
<brontosaurusrex> itmustbejj, how about: grep --color -E "test|$" yourfile.txt
<brontosaurusrex> ( http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/366/convince-grep-to-output-all-lines-not-just-those-with-matches )
<peter__> TJ-: any other controller I can use? Is there a option such update or rollback?
<awesomess3> SamwiseGamgee, what browser were you using?
<SamwiseGamgee> Firefox
<TJ-> peter__: Has this worked with other kernels?
<awesomess3> SamwiseGamgee, yeah even Google blocks it as a website that can harm your computer.
<peter__> TJ-: on debian usb was ok, but I haven't check the controller name
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm so suck of xubuntu now.  I'm almost willing to shell out 200 dollars to get Windows 7, or however much it costs.  Probably costs more than my car
<awesomess3> xD
<miko> I have a DN2800MT, graphic support is tricky. But I don't need graphics, I just want to boot in console  mode.
<peter__> TJ-: and, as I typed: sometimes after boot everything works properly. Not offen, sadly.
<kasiisomi> klklnj;l j
<TJ-> peter__: It looks as if it could be a kernel bug, for sure. I'd recommend trying an Ubuntu-built latest mainline kernel
<kasiisomi> kgnip;
<miko> That however does not work. I added nosetmode and vga=769
<SamwiseGamgee> but at least with Windows I don't have to spend my weekends trying to fix bugs that keep coming back
<awesomess3> SamwiseGamgee, what is the updater on xubuntu? I'm using Xubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> peter__: If you want to try that, read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<peter__> TJ-: thx, I will
<SamwiseGamgee> It's called Updater, I think
<awesomess3> SamwiseGamgee, wait I need to scroll up more...
<miko> but after a very fast and short console scrolling ubuntu goes into another graphics mode, crashing the mashine
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: if you focus on resolving any questions you have with people that can help you rather than complaining - you'll get a resolution
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: if you're not happy with that, I suggest you use an operating system your more comfortable with, as you suggest such as windows
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I treied that several times
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: where is the screen shot I asked for ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I need to register to another website that is safer for screenshots
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: right - so instead of complaining - do that
<brontosaurusrex> SamwiseGamgee, you would actuall switch an OS to overcome a screenshot problem?
<awesomess3> SamwiseGamgee, "I have 'Unsupported Updates (Trusty-backports' checked on my Software and Updates Setttings" well...if that doesn't add the repository then we have a bug to submit for the Xubuntu updater app or whatever.
<SamwiseGamgee> the problems never end, hours every week of wasted time
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: stop complaining
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: get the information you are asked for
<edition> how can i setup a Samba share, quickly?
<TJ-> SamwiseGamgee: The software updater is in package update-manager. The executable is, I think, "/usr/bin/update-manager"
<awesomess3> I think Samwise is amusing :D
<miko> It says vga=771 is deprecated. But what should i use instead?
<awesomess3> maybe we should all quit computers, that'll solve it
<ikonia> awesomess3: you're not helping
<awesomess3> Samwise left! nnooooooooo
<ikonia> awesomess3: stop
<TJ-> Jul 16 22:19:27 <SamwiseGamgee> I noticed my Software and Updates checked Unsupported Updates, is this a problem?
<TJ-> Jul 16 22:26:02 <TJ->   SamwiseGamgee: No, it isn't a problem. It's 'fancy' language for saying that the $RELEASE-backports component is enabled
<ikonia> TJ-: which is backed up by his paste
<TJ-> ikonia: So, I'm not sure what the problem was!
<ikonia> TJ-: this is why I wanted the screen shot to just verify
<awesomess3> so all he needed to do was `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-manager` ?
<ikonia> awesomess3: no
<TJ-> ikonia: I suspect the user thought because updates were enabled, newer packages ought to be installed?
<ikonia> there was no real problem
<ikonia> TJ-: possibly
<ikonia> TJ-: again just needed the screen shot to veirfy what he thought he saw was / was not really a proble
<ikonia> problem
<ikonia> due to his wording/description being poor
<TJ-> awesomess3: "update-manager" is a core component
<OerHeks> miko, out of my head  vga=792
<awesomess3> so I don't get it, doesn't making backports available produce more packages to be downloadable via synaptic/update-manager/apt-get?
<TJ-> ikonia: I read the question as being worried over the words "Unsupported Updates", and the other statements about pastebin insecurity tend to back that up
<ikonia> awesomess3: yes it does
<ikonia> TJ-: yes, that's as I read it also
<OerHeks> miko https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootText
<TJ-> awesomess3: -backports simply means if there's a newer package in Utopic, *and* a major problem in the same package in Trusty, the Utopic package will be made available (with suitable patches if necessary) to Trusty
<apeoid> I downloaded this pre-release software.  it's a folder with 4 folders inside, bin, help, lib, and license
<apeoid> and in lib everything is in .jar
<apeoid> what am I supposed to do
<ikonia> apeoid: they are java apps
<awesomess3> TJ-, what is Utopic?
<apeoid> oooh
<ikonia> apeoid: however if you don't know how to use them, I advise you not to use them
<apeoid> ok
<miko> OerHeks, than it simply says "vga=792 is depreciated"
<miko> It does work for a second, though
<TJ-> awesomess3: The next version of Ubuntu ... 14.10
<miko> but then something in the ubuntu boot process switches graphic modes
<awesomess3> TJ-, ooooooooohhh
<miko> I can't read the messages, because they scroll too fast
<miko> I think the last one starts with "[drm.........."
<miko> after that the screen goes blank and the machine crashes
<miko> oh, and adding nofb as kernel parameter changes nothing
<zenkeku> I am having a moderate issue with Ubuntu 14.04. This is a relatively new installation with very little customization. When I attempt to suspend Ubuntu, it suspends and then after a few seconds it wakes back up. This includes when I close the lid. I can provide system information at request.
<TJ-> miko: Have you tried removing "splash" and replacing with "text" (you may or may not need "nomodeset" too) ? That prevents the GUI from being started
<TJ-> zenkeku: Can you pastebin "/var/log/kern.log" ?
<zenkeku> TJ-: One moment.
<zenkeku> TJ-: The output is rather large. Would you like me to filter the results?
<zenkeku> TJ-: There are 12k lines.
<TJ-> zenkeku: I'd like to see everything since the last time the system booted ... look for the last incidence of "... 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset"
<zenkeku> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806064/
<miko> Ok, I added "text" as parameter
<miko> It didn't work.
<miko> I made a video with horrible quality
<miko> http://a.pomf.se/ptvzag.3gp
<miko> I doubt one can read anything, but maybe it gives someone a idea
<miko> Can i read the logs somewhere, after I made a hard-reset?
<schultza> I just had a problem with an update... Is this link an official link, cause I have a 404 not found error. E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/miniupnpc/libminiupnpc8_1.6-3ubuntu2.14.04.1_amd64.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<OerHeks> miko it says "gfxpayload=1024x768x8,1024x768"
<OerHeks> * use gfxpayload ..
<peter__> TJ-: My savior, my redeemer ;-)
<TJ-> peter__: ?
<TJ-> miko: OK, I could read that :)
<peter__> TJ-: I'm running 3.16.0-031600rc5-generic #201407131735 and everything works fine
<TJ-> miko: I think the issue is that GRUB - the boot-loader - is in graphical mode and leaves the system in that mode.
<TJ-> peter__: Yay :)
<schultza> works when i manually go get it... something wrong with apt-get?
<schultza> nvmd.. its working now
<schultza> sheesh
<zenkeku> TJ-: I need to run to school. I'll be back online in 30 minutes. I'll do some reading in that time and let you know my results. I would be very pleased to have this issue resolved. Thanks for the help.
<peter__> TJ-: Thanks you one more time for your time and interesting
<peter__> interest*
<peter__> concern? Anyhow, thx :)
<TJ-> miko: So, what you should try is to edit "/etc/default/grub" and modify "#GRUB_TERMINAL=console" to remove the leading comment "#" character so it reads "GRUB_TERMINAL=console", save, and then do "sudo update-grub" and try a reboot.
<miko> TJ-, I think grub in console mode
<miko> the gfxpayload does as i understand it set some mode
<miko> but that's IMO not the problem
<miko> the problem is some component in the boot process later overrides it and sets another mode
<TJ-> miko: I've had that exact issue in the past, and stopping the boot-loader from selecting a graphical mode has allowed the OS to keep the console on display
<miko> well, it does not work
<miko> I think i will order a usb-com port adapert so i can see the console over serial port on another pc.
<miko> or is there a way to intentionally slowing down the boot process to make messages readable?
<TJ-> miko: Hmm, does the PC have network?
<TJ-> miko: If it has openssh-server installed, you can SSH to it
<miko> TJ-, no because i don't have the network configured yet
<TJ-> miko: chicken-and-egg!
<miko> yes, wonderfull
<TJ-> miko: OK, what happens if you start the system in Recovery mode?
<TJ-> miko: From the GRUB Advanced sub-menu
<kh3laghar-bracuc> Hello
<miko> Well, that was recovery mode
<TJ-> miko: You know when you see the kernel messages scrolling and they disappear? That is when the kernel does modesetting. If the kernel command-line has "nomodeset" on it, that shouldn't happen.
<koell> Why does sudo apt-get update ignore some of the sources listed here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806134/
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm so frustrated. I'm out with my 14.04 laptop, and I can't connect to my vpn. no errors, I just can't find a way. I'm in xfce because my unity panel and launcher don't start. the network app in kde doesn't respond to any kind of clicking. there is no way in xfce to connect to a vpn (nothing in wicd, and nm-applet starts but doesn't show on screen). Any suggestions?\
<TJ-> miko: It wasn't, unless you edited it. Recovery mode has the keyword "single" to put the system into runlevel 1 (single-user)
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: sounds like you have a bad setup with 3 desktop enviornments installed
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, care to define "bad setup"? 3 desktop environments doesn't make anything bad.
<ObrienDave> Seven_Six_Two, i can connect to VPNbook in XFCE
<miko> TJ-: Oh, seems i edited it out.
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: it can certainly cause problems
<miko> It does not work with single either
<miko> it does not work with linuxrc=/bin/sh, too
<miko> And, as you can see, there is a nomodeset in the parameters
<Seven_Six_Two> ObrienDave, vpnbook? is that a subscription service? vpn server?
<TJ-> miko: That is incorrect, to override the init you use "init=" e.g. "init=/bin/bash"
<ObrienDave> free VPN service
<Seven_Six_Two> ObrienDave, how do you do it?
<ObrienDave> http://www.vpnbook.com/
<TJ-> koell: The "InRelease" file is an alternative where the GPG signature is included. Ubuntu uses detached signature files so fetches the "Release" and "Release.gpg"
<Seven_Six_Two> ObrienDave, I have a vpn set up that I've connected to, but all I can see is "network settings" which lists vpn, but doesn't give way to connect.
<koell> TJ-: so there is nothing to worry about? is it the default "behaviour"?
<TJ-> koell: nothing to worry about :)
<miko> TJ-,  oh i thought that linuxrc was one stage earlier
<TJ-> koell for more in-depth read https://wiki.debian.org/RepositoryFormat
<miko> well, that doesn't work either.
<koell> TJ-: does it look the same on your computer?
<TJ-> miko: the boot sequence is BIOS/Firmware -> boot-loader (MBR/bootx64.efi) -> (core.img) -> /boot/grub/* -> /boot/vmlinux-$VERSION + /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION -> rootfs -> "/sbin/init"
<TJ-> koell: It does
<Seven_Six_Two> ObrienDave, what button do you click on? Can you show me a screenshot or something?
<ObrienDave> let me look
<miko> I thought that linuxrc was the "init" of the initrd
<ObrienDave> VPNbook instructions are on the website
<miko> I played around with that quite a bit,
<miko> but that was 10 years ago
<miko> *5
<joakime> was there a sloppy-focus mouse change in 14.04's gnome-shell recently?
<Seven_Six_Two> ObrienDave, I don't need instructions for the vpn service. I have a vpn service that I don't know how to connect to in xfce. I can't find a "connect to VPN" button.
<TJ-> miko: In Debian/Ubuntu the initrd.img contains "/init" a shell script that does the early set-up before pivoting into the real read/write file-system and starting PID=1 (/sbin/init) which is from Upstart
<Seven_Six_Two> I already have the certs set up in "network settings", so if I can just find the "enable" or "connect", I'll be golden.
<koell> TJ-: thanks :)
<ObrienDave> working on screenshot
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: If the VPN is a separately configured connection, isn't there just a Connect option (maybe from a right-click context menu) ?
<Seven_Six_Two> TJ-, no
<Seven_Six_Two> TJ-, do you have a program in your menu called "network connections"? You can check it out.
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: This "my unity panel and launcher don't start. the network app in kde doesn't respond to any kind of clicking" suggests there is corruption of the installed packages
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I add subinterfaces to an Ubuntu server?
<Seven_Six_Two> TJ-, which packages? And what leads you to that conclusion?
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: I run several VPNs both from command-line and via a GUI applet, the backend being Network-Manager
<Seven_Six_Two> TJ-, yes, I try to start nm-applet, which is how I would usually connect. But without a unity panel, I can't get at nm-applet. in xfce I don't see it either.
<miko> Thanks everybody.
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: For you to be experiencing random interface issues like that I'd start by running a memtest86+ at boot-time to check the RAM is OK, and then I'd probably do a "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ..." for many of the system's key packages
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: From a terminal you can manage connections using "nmcli" ... try "nmcli con list"
<Seven_Six_Two> TJ-, I could try that, but it's not random. it's every time.
<Seven_Six_Two> I've never used nmcli, I'll check it out.
<Seven_Six_Two> ObrienDave, any screenshots?
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/7NWgr2M.png
<ObrienDave> this is under Xubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> FYI my unity issue was a nvidia driver issue (just finished switching to 173 driver and reboot). now I can get vpn. thanks for everyone's time.
<alarum> is it just me or is Unity more trouble than it's worth?
<schultza> Fall: right now... i think it is. I'm im-/patiantly waiting for them to fix something in Unity.
<ObrienDave> Unity is the reason i moved to Xubuntu
<Fall> Xubuntu rocks
<Seven_Six_Two> I like unity. I just wish nvidia would keep up.
<TJ-> I had to switch to KDE, Unity can't cope with multi-monitors
<schultza> Does it have a icon only taskbar (in configs if necessary) or do you still need to install a docky-like program still?
<data> unity & flash drain my laptop battery in less than 30% of the normal time...
<data> and don't get me started on the multimonitor thing ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> TJ-, I use it with 2x22" monitors. It works well.
<data> Seven_Six_Two: sometimes, and if they have the same resolution.
<Seven_Six_Two> data, oh? I do have the exact same res...
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: Try with 6 >HD1080 monitors
<data> TJ-: I think anything over two?
<data> but for me it's more the issue of high cpu usage
<TJ-> My setup has 3 GPUs and 6 1920x1200 monitors... Unity just fails big-time for that
<joakime> i use two 39" 1080 monitors and i agree with TJ-
<data> and this is running on a haswell
<Nickd55345353> hello
<Nickd55345353> plz can someone help?
<edition> with what?
<jayis> can I get some resources for finding wireless dongles or adapters for 14.04?
<Nickd55345353> how to install python
<mgodzilla> xrpd from lubuntu 14.04 to windows 8 client.  get the gray screen everyone talk about.  this ain't workin':  http://ozkaya84.wordpress.com/2013/03/30/remote-desktop-to-linux-servers/
<mgodzilla> any other thought or suggestions?
<Nickd55345353> i downloaded the .xz file
<ikonia> Nickd55345353: it's already installed
<ikonia> Nickd55345353: python is a core part of ubuntu
<pixelfairy> Nickd55345353: its already installed
<ikonia> Nickd55345353: you don't need the tar file
<Nickd55345353> i need the command line
<Nickd55345353> so i ccan write
<Nickd55345353> can*
<pixelfairy> thats already installed too
<ikonia> Nickd55345353: you already have the command line
<jayis> type python
<ikonia> Nickd55345353: open a terminal
<edition> I suggest you read more documentation.
<edition> Consult your manual pages from the terminal.
<pixelfairy> Nickd55345353: the app is called Terminal
<Nickd55345353> i know
<edition> yes, but it can vary depending on your desktop
<edition> ie: gnome-terminal
<pixelfairy> just type python and youll be at the python prompt
<Nickd55345353> i saw that
<Nickd55345353> 2.7.6
<Nickd55345353> ty
<basiclaser> hello
<pixelfairy> hi
<jayis> ...so any wireless adapter recommendations?
<ikonia> jayis: anything by intel
<pixelfairy> jayis: what country?
<jayis> united states
<koell> Is there a fast way to edit a file on my local network without a lag?
<pixelfairy> anything intel will work
<ikonia> nothing else
<jayis> ikonia: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106135
<ikonia> koell: you should not have any lag
<pixelfairy> otherwise just order from amazon or newegg. they take stuff back
<koell> ikonia: even on wireless?
<jayis> ikonia: why is intel the only option?
<ikonia> koell: correct
<ikonia> jayis: because they have solid support in linux
<pixelfairy> not the only, but the best
<jayis> okay cool
<basiclaser> can i upgrade from 32bit ubuntu 14.04 to 64bit ubuntu 14.04 whilst leaving my filesystem and its content intact? i dont want to have to reinstall all my softwarez :)
<pixelfairy> anything is a guessing game
<koell> ikonia: but it is still slower than editing the file on the machine itself =(
<ikonia> koell: then fix your network
<ikonia> basiclaser: no
<TJ-> jayis: Does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<pixelfairy> what command runs when you login that give you the motd and tell you if any packages need to be updated?
<TJ-> pixelfairy: pam_motd
<basiclaser> ikonia: does upgrading remove software then?
<jayis> TJ-: it probably does, thank you :)
<ikonia> basiclaser: you can't upgrade to 64bit
<pixelfairy> TJ-: is there a way to run that again as a user?
<TJ-> pixelfairy: see "man update-motd"
<pixelfairy> im using pxssh and would rather not revert to pexpect
<pixelfairy> TJ-: ty exactly what i wanted
<basiclaser> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> basiclaser: because it's basically replacing the whole system
<kgr> hello
<ikonia> basiclaser: you need to do a clean install
<basiclaser> arg.. ok.. so backup stuffs and start again :) gotcha
<TJ-> basiclaser: It is possible to use 64-bit kernels with the existing 32-bit userspace, and if you want a 64-bit userspace create it in a chroot
<kgr> how to set compiz as default on xubuntu please
<kgr> ???
<friendlyfascism> kgr, Why would you?
<basiclaser> TJ-: thanks, i only wanted to run a single 64 bit program, is it more complicated than just reinstalling though?
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu. I need help.
<ObrienDave> !ask | Foxhoundz
<Foxhoundz> How do I configure my WiFi to auto-connect at startup
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Foxhoundz> BEFORE login
<Foxhoundz> so I can get internet access when I ssh into my headless server
<Foxhoundz> !ask | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Foxhoundz> oh
<Foxhoundz> one line. I didn't bother to read that part. Sorry about that.
<TJ-> basiclaser: about the same I think
<Foxhoundz> Anyway, my question is as stated. I'm trying to configure my WiFi to auto connect at boot/hibernation
<ObrienDave> no biggie, i was too quick on the !ask :)
<pixelfairy> Foxhoundz: man interfaces
<pixelfairy> you can set it all in there
<ikonia> how is "interfaces" going to tell him how to use the desktop network manager apps
<Foxhoundz> Remember, this isn't for GUI use. I primiarly use Ubuntu for HTTP server and Weecha
<Foxhoundz> weechat*, so I need it to connect 24/7 and not hiberate on me
<pixelfairy> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-add-wireless-lan-adaptor-static-ip-ubuntu-auto-connects-startup
<Foxhoundz> now, will this disable the network-manager GUI from working?
<Loshki> Foxhoundz: I thought you meant there was a Ouija app...
<Foxhoundz> Loshki: wrong guy.
<Foxhoundz> Try tabbing twice.
<pixelfairy> Foxhoundz: it will make network manager skip your wifi interface
<Foxhoundz> oh
<Foxhoundz> I see
<Foxhoundz> this is reversible, I presume?
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: If it is using NetworkManager, you can configure a connection with "autoconnect" to have it brought up as soon as networking is available.
<Foxhoundz> Because I DO sometimes connect my TV to this headless server to use XBMC
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: I noticed network manager only connects when I first login through the GUI
<pixelfairy> Foxhoundz: if you can get a gui on it, setting it up in network manager as static is easier
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: "man 5 nm-settings" and see "Table 8. connection setting"
<Valsimot> Hello everyone, new ubuntu user here... I made a dual boot with Windows 7, or so I thought. After the restart, grub didn't give me the option to choose the OS anymore. Here's what boot-repair gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806268/ It looks like everything's still there, but I'm not sure if I should simply hit "recommended repair"
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: Network Manager is a service running as soon as the network interfaces start
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: Usually the system connections aren't activated unless commanded, which on GUI/Desktop systems occurs when user's log-in
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: I see. how can I have this happen before logon
<Nickd55345353> is blender good?
<Foxhoundz> at the earliest possible time
<pixelfairy> probably easier to just use interfaces
<kostkon> Foxhoundz, make the connection available to all users in network manager's settings for that connection
<pixelfairy> Nickd55345353: blender is awsome if you get over the UI hump, which just takes a little while
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: But you can edit the connection info (in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/") adding any valid settings, including "autoconnect"
<Foxhoundz> I see
<pixelfairy> Nickd55345353: theres a #blender channel they're very friendly
<Nickd55345353> they  told me that it is best in its category
<Nickd55345353> so i wanted to know if its safe
<Nickd55345353> and good
<pixelfairy> Its the best at blending different media types together
<pixelfairy> and creating most of them
<pixelfairy> its totally worth the time to learn it
<pixelfairy> and if you really need to branch off to maya or nuke, those will be easier to learn after blender anyway
<Vyse007> Guys, if I update my 13.10 system regularly, do I still need to 'upgrade' to 14.04? The updates update the kernel as well, right? So does upgrading offer any advantages over simply updating?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> 13.10 is EOL so there are no more updates for it
<Vyse007> So for example, whenever my current version reaches its EOL, its repository will no longer contain updates for the installed software?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> the repo will not change at all any more
<ikonia> and the repo will be taken down totally at some point
<OerHeks> Support 13.10 ended on July 17th, 2014 ... today
<linuxlite> hello
<bigcat> hello
<Vyse007> But if all software is updated at the time of the repo being taken down, can't one simply switch to the repos for the newer version? After all, all software, including the kernel itself, would be same as that of the newer base system at that point..
<ikonia> Vyse007: no
<bigcat> is this a channel for noobs and pros alike?
<ikonia> bigcat: any ubuntu help you need
<OerHeks> Vyse007, why not 'simply' upgrade ?
<kostkon> Vyse007, upgrade to 14.04 and you'll get 5 years of support. support for 13.10 was for a mere 9 months
<Vyse007> I have upgraded, I just can't wrap my head around this concept.
<ikonia> Vyse007: what version of ubuntu are you currently running ?
<linuxlite> i have a questio
<bigcat> ikonia, awesome
<Vyse007> I don't even use Ubuntu at my personal computer, I use Arch. But all the computers in my lab just upgraded to 14.04. I was simply wondering why this necessity arises.
<linuxlite> i have 12.04 what happens when i update?does it becomes  version 13?
<ikonia> Vyse007: that's why then
<ikonia> Vyse007: once the distro is EOL, the repo is dead
<ikonia> linuxlite: it will update to 14.04
<basiclaser> TJ-: sorry to be a bother.. could you forward me anything related to setting up a 64bit environment within a 32bit install? I couldnt seem to find anything
<ikonia> linuxlite: when 14.04.1 is released, your 12.04 box will offer you an upgrade to 14.04.1
<OerHeks> basiclaser, there is no such thing
<TJ-> Vyse007: Each 6-month release of Ubuntu is effectively frozen in terms of the archives packages major-versions. Minor version updates are done to fix bugs and security issues. When development on a new release begins, newer upstream packages are generally imported and Debian/Ubuntu specific patches applied. After the Feature-Freeze point (a month or so before release) no new features (upstream major versions) can be added, only bug-fixing
<MonkeyDust> Vyse007  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu_release_schedule.jpg
<linuxlite> thanks for clearing this up for me
#ubuntu 2014-07-17
<basiclaser> OerHeks: " It is possible to use 64-bit kernels with
<basiclaser>              the existing 32-bit userspace, and if you want a
<basiclaser>              64-bit userspace create it in a chroot
<TJ-> basiclaser: Hmmm, not sure I've read anything specific on it. It's a combination of 2 concepts. 1) installing the amd64 versions of the kernel packages and 2) using standard procedures to install Ubuntu into a chroot
<ikonia> basiclaser: install a 64bit OS - make life simple
<linuxlite> by the way i used sudo apt-get update is that how you do it?
<Vyse007> Thanks guys, but I do know about the release schedule. I just want to know what stops us from switching to the repo of the newer version, considering that all packages upto that point are updated. Sorry if it sounds stupid, but I would appreciate a simple answer.
<basiclaser> ikonia: yup think i will :)
<ikonia> Vyse007: because it will cause conflicts and break things
<TJ-> basiclaser: but as ikonia says, if you can do it, install the 64-bit OS ... that'll support 32-bit applications too if you install the 'foreign' i386 architecture
<TJ-> basiclaser: I use 32-bit userspace on 64-bit kernels, mostly on USB keys, where they have both 32-bit and 64-bit kernels to cope with booting on any Intel/AMD CPU type
<Foxhoundz> oh my god I think it worked
<Foxhoundz> or maybe it didn't.
<Foxhoundz> I edited /etc/networks/interface and added auto wlan0
<Foxhoundz> now it's stuck at "Waiting for network configuration" at bootup
<Foxhoundz> :|
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: You'll also need a wpa_supplicant config
<zenkeku> TJ-: Any updates?
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: That's why, often, taking advantage of Network Manager's built-in handling makes it quicker and easier to do
<Vyse007> ikonia: I guess so. But why should things break? What do these things depend upon? The kernel, or some other components that do not get updated from the repos? Nonetheless, if things do indeed break, then it must mean that some packages must be dependent on a feature that does not get updated when we run 'apt-get update'...
<TJ-> zenkeku: Yes... your pastebin was a simply grep of the lines matching the *starting* phrase - I want to see *every* line from the last occurence of the starting phrase, to the end of the file :)
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: I used wpa_passphrase to generate a config file
<ikonia> Vyse007: you wanted a simple explaination, you got one
<Foxhoundz> Well, 'here's my config file: http://pastie.org/9397838
<zenkeku> TJ-: All 12k?
<TJ-> zenkeku: If that is what it is, yes.
<zenkeku> TJ-: Alright, one moment.
<lz4> hi!
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: trying to recall if you also still need the "wpa-driver ..." line in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: just install the desktop
<Vyse007> ikonia: All right, my bad. Thanks.
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: manage your machine through simple tools
<TJ-> ikonia: Overkill on a headless server!
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> if you can't manage it with the shell
<ikonia> nothing wrong with running a desktop with all the user friendly tools
<Foxhoundz> It's actually an Ubuntu desktop ;-)
<linuxlite> hey how can i scroll the messages up and down like piping to less im using cli now no gui thanks
<Foxhoundz> but my spare keyboard and mouse are in the garage
<Foxhoundz> I can't go into the garage :|
<Foxhoundz> there are spiders there...
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: great, so just use network manager to configure it
<ikonia> easy and simple
<Foxhoundz> ikonia: in all seriousness, if it's possible through the GUI it should be possible through the back-end terminal, no?
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: of course it is
<Foxhoundz> After all, even network manager is a wrapper for the back-end variants.
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: no it's not
<Foxhoundz> Oh?
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: network manager is network manager
<Foxhoundz> ok
<Foxhoundz> I will try your method
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: So, create the system wifi connection from nm-applet, then edit it's connection file in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/" and add the "autoconnect" command
<zenkeku> TJ-: I believe this is what you're asking for. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806369/
<Foxhoundz> ok
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: in the "[connection]" stanza, add "autoconnect=TRUE"
<linuxlite> anyone?
<TJ-> zenkeku: it is, great thanks
<zenkeku> TJ-: No problem. Let me know what you find.
<linuxlite> im using cli now no gui how can i scroll the messages up and down like piping to less
<TJ-> zenkeku: You've got a dying disk drive (sda)!
<zenkeku> TJ-: What does that mean?!
<TJ-> zenkeku: Hmm, that doesn't show a suspend/resume attempt.
<TJ-> zenkeku: It means the disk may be on its way to failure... there's I/O errors reported
<zenkeku> TJ-: Ah, that is odd.. I've had those for years, though.
<TJ-> zenkeku: check its health: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<zenkeku> TJ-: Will do.
<TJ-> linux4u: terminals can usually be scrolled using Shift+PgUp/PgDn
<Foxhoundz> or using your mousewheel!
<HikaruBG> Hi All
<HikaruBG> is there free NFC Encoding software for Ubuntu?
<linuxlite> is there anyother way?sorry but im using ssh client now connecting to ssh server ihave no shift on my phone
<linuxlite> and pagup page down
<zenkeku> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806398/ There is the output.
<Deet`> so i installed ubuntu on a macbook g3 a good long time ago. kinda left it laying around for a while. now when i try to log in to gnome, i just get a blank dark grey screen with my coursor. i can log in to terminal tho. is there anything i can do from termial to make gnome work again?
<HikaruBG> Anyone on the NFC Encoding?
<TJ-> zenkeku: There are errors in the drive's log as you can see, and the "Reallocated_Sector_Count" and "Load_Cycle_Count" look very large, which is a bad thing
<HikaruBG> I need NFC Encoding software for Ubuntu
<xubuntu> hi
<kostkon> !find nfc
<zenkeku> TJ-: Is this something that can be fixed with software?
<AltruismAndCake> hi
<ubottu> Found: libdebconfclient0, libdebconfclient0-dev, bnfc, confclerk, libacme-brainfck-perl, libnfc-bin, libnfc-dev, libnfc-examples, libnfc-pn53x-examples, libnfc5 (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nfc&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<kostkon> AltruismAndCake, hi
<linuxlite> ~~~~~
<edition> how to boot from disc, in qemu?
<AltruismAndCake> any exciting new plans for ubuntu?
<TJ-> zenkeku: No... you should be thinking urgently about backing-up the data on the drive and replacing it
<zenkeku> TJ-: All of my data is backed up on dropbox and google drive, so I'm not worried about that. Is my hard drive affecting my computer's ability to suspend?
<AltruismAndCake> so many people leaving D:
<TJ-> zenkeku: possible, but we can't know yet. Can you do a suspend/resume cycle attempt now, then reboot clean and check that "/var/log/kern.log" has grown (it may have been moved to "/var/log/kern.log.1"  and the current kern.log will not contain any suspend/resume log messages). Then pastebin the contents of the log from the most recent startup to the end of the file, including the suspend/resume attempt.
<edition> how to mount a CD as an iso?
<zenkeku> TJ-: Will do.
<edition> any ideas?
<TJ-> edition: Do you mean how to mount an ISO9660 data CD into the file-system?
<edition> i have a windows server DVD, i want to mount as ISO for Qemu.
<edition> any ideas?
<OerHeks> edition, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<TJ-> edition: You can add something like this to the qemu-system-x86 command line: "-drive file=/home/all/VirtualMachines/iso/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso,if=none,media=cdrom,id=drive-ide0-1-0,readonly=on,format=raw -device ide-drive,bus=ide.1,unit=0,drive=drive-ide0-1-0,id=ide0-1-0"
<edition> thanks
<zenkeku> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806454/ I made a backup of the old log file before making a suspend attempt. Here is the new log file.
<TJ-> zenkeku: Yeah, as I thought. That is a freshly written file and doesn't include the suspend attempt... Try "/var/log/kern.log.1" instead :)
<zenkeku> TJ-: Will do.
<zenkeku> TJ-: kern.log.1 does not exist.
<TJ-> zenkeku: Really? :O
<TJ-> zenkeku: check all the logrotated versions then, too: "ls -altr /var/log/kern*"
<TJ-> zenkeku: that list should be ordered with most recently changed, last
<zenkeku> zenkeku: There are two, the new one and the back up.
<zenkeku> TJ-: There are two, the new one and the back up.
<TJ-> zenkeku: something spooky is going on!
<zenkeku> TJ-: Indeed! What shall we do about this?
<supachick> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ObrienDave> echo? ;p
<supachick> !staff
<supachick> !ops
<Deet`> well i'm gonna reinstall. however, the computer cannot get on the internet. is there a way to include 3rd party stuff (mp3, video, etc) offline?
<TJ-> zenkeku: every kernel message should be written to the kern.log ... when kern.log gets 'too large' it is moved to kern.log.1. If that file already exists, then kern.log.1 is compressed and moved to kern.log.2.gz, the next time kern.log.3.gz, and so on.
<zenkeku> TJ-: I made the backup myself, so it is likely the file was not too large.
<TJ-> zenkeku: That system doesn't seem to be capturing any kernel messages when you attempt a suspend, in fact, it seems to be losing the old file
<zenkeku> TJ-: The backup was made because I didn't want to parse through 13,000 lines of code.
<TJ-> zenkeku: OK, well with the new kern.log in place and apparently being written to, try another suspend-resume cycle :) Hopefully this time the log-file will capture the details :)
<edition> ok. how to boot from dvd in KVM?
<zenkeku> TJ-: Will do!
<zenkeku> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7806489/ There you go.
<TJ-> zenkeku: yay! "[  750.722748] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep"
<zenkeku> TJ-: Results!
<zenkeku> TJ-: To reiterate the issue: I believe it does suspend, however it immediately wakes up. I should note that I am dualbooting with windows and its sleep cycle works fine.
<OerHeks> !kvm | edition try to search yourself for these simple howto's
<ubottu> edition try to search yourself for these simple howto's: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<edition> thanks
<TJ-> zenkeku: It does, and then immediately resumes, likely due to "[  752.068627] [Firmware Bug] ..."
<edition> id rather not use virtualbox :)
<zenkeku> TJ-: Ah.. Hm. Is there anyway to fix this?
<TJ-> edition: Add "-boot order=c,menu=on" to your qemu/kvm command-line
<TJ-> zenkeku: If the firmware/ACPI isn't putting the devices to bed correctly, one of them is generating an interrupt which is immediately waking the system so it can be handled, is my guess right now
<Foxhoundz> ok so I have my ubuntu hooked up with a monitor, keyboard, and mouse. Now how do I set it to autoconnect to both wired and wireless connections at bootup (before login)?
<landodger> #tfts
<landodger> whoops
<landodger> accident
<zenkeku> TJ-: Sorry that you have to hold my hand through this so much. How might I go about doing that?
<koell> what is the preferred way of set up a network share? samba? nfs?
<Foxhoundz> anyone?
<TJ-> zenkeku: Let's deal with basics first. Are there *any* external devices connected to the laptop (USB, ExpressCard, Firewire, etc.) ?
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: set both connections to "autoconnect=TRUE"
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: where do I do thaT?
<Foxhoundz> are there any steps before doing that?
<koell> Foxhoundz: there is something in the network connections
<zenkeku> TJ-: Not to my knowledge. There isn't anything connected on the outside. I haven't messed with the inside.
<TJ-> zenkeku: external devices may be sending 'wake-up' signals, USB keyboards are favourites for that
<TJ-> zenkeku: OK... is there a wired network connection, or are you only using WiFi ?
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: I told you earlier... do you want me to re-paste the message?
<zenkeku> TJ-: Yes, I'm only using wifi.
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: yes please
<TJ-> Jul 17 00:48:56 <TJ->   Foxhoundz: But you can edit the connection info (in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/") adding any valid settings, including "autoconnect=TRUE" (in the "[connection]" stanza
<TJ-> zenkeku: OK, so other devices aren't the issue.
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: so I guess I didn't need to plug in my monitor for this
<TJ-> zenkeku: My next thought would be there may be some setting/combination of settings in the BIOS/Firmware that are affecting this, but laptops are usually so locked down I can't guess at what they might be
<zenkeku> TJ-: This has been an issue for a while, I've just never really worried about it. Every flavor of linux I've used has had this issue, including Arch, Mint and Debian.
<TJ-> zenkeku: on this same hardware, or on other hardware too?
<zenkeku> TJ-: This hardware.
<zenkeku> TJ-: And as to the BIOS, I haven't messed with the settings behind the boot order.
<zenkeku> TJ-: And as to the BIOS, I haven't messed with the settings beyond the boot order. *
<TJ-> zenkeku: which does point more to a buggy motherboard or more likely, its firmware
<TJ-> zenkeku: No, sometimes they're just 'bad' from day #1
<zenkeku> TJ-: That's unfortunate. Does that mean there is no fix to this?
<TJ-> zenkeku: What is possible, is an internal device on the USB bus is waking it up... I do see 2 messages like this one "[  751.805675] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: System wakeup enabled by ACPI"
<TJ-> zenkeku: It is worth searching through the Firmware settings for any option along the lines of "Allow USB to wake from sleep/S3"
<zenkeku> TJ-: That's interesting. How might I look through that?
<boundial> Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2  that's my main graphics card. how can i see what's going on with a GUI for ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> zenkeku: At boot-time enter the BIOS/Firmware Setup by pressing some specified key (usually shown on-screen) and hunt through the menus
<Geo> did 14.04.1 hit yet?
<zenkeku> TJ-: Noted. I'll report back in a few minutes.
<Geo> or whatever the 'final' version is?
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: I added autoconnet=TRUE but it still doesn't connect when I ssh in
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: autoconnect is for when the Network Manager service *starts*, at boot-time. If you want it to pick up the new settings you'll need to do "sudo service network-manager restart"
<cuddylier> What is the command to view the information about a process ID?
<OerHeks> Geo, sometime today i think
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: I rebooted the PC and it still did not connect
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: 'ps' is one such.
<Geo> OerHeks: so, what i grab off the site right now should be final?
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: The interface you're configuring, make sure it isn't also defined in "/etc/network/interfaces" - that'll cause NM to ignore that interface (don't want NM interfering with manual configurations obviously)
<OerHeks> Geo if it says 14.04.1, then yes
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: When I do 'ps [PID] it just shows PID, TTY, STAT, TIME, COMMAND but doesn't say anything below those headings.
<TJ-> cuddylier: "ps -efly"
<OerHeks> brb
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Try as: ps aux .
<Geo> it does not
<kostkon> Geo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<cuddylier> Bashing-pm: 'ps aux [PID]' shows all processes
<Geo> but i've never seen the .1 in any file notation
<zenkeku> TJ-: I was not able to find anything. The only options it shows are F2 for setup and F12 for boot order. F2 didn't contain anything.
<Geo> got it, thanks
<Geo> another week
<Geo> decisions decisions :)
<apb1963> How can I install "ActiveApp" in 12.04 ?  apt-get can't seem to find it?
<kostkon> Geo, yeap, exactly 1 week from now
<Foxhoundz> The only thing defined in interface is autolo and the loopback interface
<Foxhoundz> auto lo*
<TJ-> zenkeku: yeah, F2 takes you into Setup. Laptop setups are so locked down usually too :(
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Can you be more specific in what your goal is ? maybe something like -> ps -ef | grep <application> <- .
<Phase> hm, anyone know if Mumble (windows, specifically) depends on the executable being named 'mumble.exe' offhand? I'll figure it out soon enough anyway, but just thought I'd put it out there just to see
<zenkeku> TJ-: My next computer won't be a laptop. :P
<zenkeku> TJ-: So there isn't anything we can do?
<ultra-> i have an ssd with limited space, and i want to install ubuntu only to run and test bitwig studio (audio workstation)… what’s the minimum amount of space i should set aside for that?
<Phase> wrong channel
<Phase> my bad.
<Foxhoundz> sigh >_<
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: I just want to see the command of a process, like when you type '-c' in top
<TJ-> zenkeku: Short of some major intensive suspend/resume debugging of the kernel, or trying the very latest mainline kernel (which often fixes bugs!) there's not a lot you can do
<zenkeku> TJ-: Oh well! Thanks for the help, anyway.
<compdoc> someone grab Phase while I leave to get the rope!!
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: work in stages. If the connection doesn't autoconnect...
<Phase> wat
<Phase> don't grab me :O
<TJ-> zenkeku: try the most recent mainline kernel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<zenkeku> TJ-: Would you recommend upgrading to it?
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: ... use "nmcli" to bring the connection up... if that isn't working, you know you need to work on refining the connection settings... once it will start manually, then autoconnect should also work
<TJ-> zenkeku: I always use the latest *stable* release (I only use Release Candidates "rcX" that I know have bug-fixes that apply to my problems)
<boundial> how do i find out if preload is working and what it has done in my system?
<zenkeku> TJ-: Okay! I'll attempt that.
<TJ-> zenkeku: This'd be the latest stable: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15.5-utopic/
<TJ-> zenkeku: read the instructions on the Wiki carefully on how to install the packages
<zenkeku> TJ-: Will do! Thanks for the help. Is there anyway to check to see if my specific bug has been fixed?
<TJ-> zenkeku: Well, no, since it is likely the motherboard that has the bug... but recent kernels may include workarounds to take account of such things
<boundial> is there a way to see what prload is doing in my system?
<zenkeku> TJ-: Roger! I'll upgrade to the new kernel and report back.
<boundial> preload*
<boundial> Adaptive readahead daemon  aka preload
<alexsmith3> hi
<boundial> mister aaaaanderson.  lol
<dlam> arg i accidently Ctrl+C'ed out of a `do-release-upgrade`  ...anyone know how to restart the process?
<OerHeks> dlam, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/346678/how-do-i-resume-a-release-upgrade-update
<zenkeku> TJ-: Upgraded. Rebooting and testing suspend.
<TJ-> zenkeku: OK... *fingers crossed*
<apb1963> cuddylier: figure it out?
<cuddylier> not rly
<laspahr> Nero, you still here?
<cuddylier> I got the process IDs and tried killing them but they said no process existed hmm
<apb1963> cuddylier: ps fp <pid>
<cuddylier> 7161 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto python
<cuddylier> E.g. that
<cuddylier> Maybe that isn't an actual process?
<TJ-> cuddylier: Did you run that command in a different terminal?
<cuddylier> TJ- I ran it in the main screen
<apb1963> cuddylier: it's the process that runs grep... it's gone by the time you get the output
<laspahr> dang, anyone know the site Nero gave me to look up? /: my computer shut off while I was gone
<TJ-> cuddylier: But what input did you give grep? It is waiting for input by the look of it
<cuddylier> ps ax | grep python
<zenkeku> TJ-: I don't believe it worked. Suspend failed again. Is there anyway to double check I'm on the new kernel?
<cuddylier> I'm trying to check for python processes to kill any if there is any
<TJ-> zenkeku: "uname -r"
<apb1963> cuddylier: if that's all you get, then there are none
<cuddylier> apb1963: Good thanks
<zenkeku> TJ-: Yup, I am.
<TJ-> cuddylier: Ahhh ok, you're piping ps to grep... so grep will be terminated as soon as the command completes
<cuddylier> makes sense
<TJ-> cuddylier: so grep will almost always see itself ;0
<subcool> TJ-, !!!! - long time no talk. BUt ofcourse i got a Q.
<subcool> Whats the real difference between portforwarding, and port triggering?
<laspahr> any help? /:
<TJ-> zenkeku: A few years ago I spent several weeks debugging the same issue on different hardware - 2 identical Vaio notebooks. 1 just developed this same issue... I never could pin it down, but it had to be some change on the mobo or in the BIOS NVRAM settings
<TJ-> subcool: UhOh :p
<subcool> lol.. been a long time man.
<Apteryx> Hello! Anyone else has a compact Apple Wireless bluetooth keyboard here? It used to work, but I don't know if something is wrong with the latest kernel drivers, but the layout is completely screwed up now.
<Foxhoundz> subcool: i know it's been a while how r u lol
<TJ-> subcool: "forwarding" means a rule waiting for a connection. Triggering means when a connection hits, it triggers something else to happen
<zenkeku> TJ-: Oh well! It's not a big issue.
<subcool> sup Foxhoundz  - a lot actually.
<kuby64> like no other
<zenkeku> TJ-: Thanks for trying. I appreciate it.
<subcool> TJ-, yea- still sounds the same to me. :/
<TJ-> zenkeku: you're welcome, I hate letting the systems win
<subcool> thats why i was asking. its sounds the same to me.
<Blindy> Hey guys, anyone else update their 12.04 HWE today? The workspace switcher seems to be running a bit laggy.
<zenkeku> TJ-: We'll get them eventually. If you had to guess, when do you think my hard drive will kick it?
<TJ-> subcool: Well, say you configure port-forwarding of port 143... any connection that arrives on port 143 gets forwarded
<subcool>  so maybe i can use that though. if i were to setup a trigger for port 10, it would act like 9?
<laspahr> pls..?
<TJ-> subcool: but for port-triggering, the connection might arrive on port 5469 which when detected triggers the opening of port 143, which then allows connections *only* from the client that triggered it
<TJ-> zenkeku: I'd keep a close eye on those "smartctl --all /dev/sda" reports, and watch kern.log for I/O errors
<zenkeku> TJ-: Will do!
<subcool> oh- thats cool.
<subcool> makes more sense.
<subcool> so it would kinda be better to use triggers.
<subcool> ok.. what about if - i have two computer behind a router that i need to respond from requests of WOL. but- the firewall only allows me to specify one.
<TJ-> subcool: have the PC that is woken by the router, send a WOL packet to the other PC?
<laspahr> plleeeaaaassseeeee..?
<bkuberek_> hello
<bkuberek_> I was hoping I could help with this error:
<bkuberek_> uwsgi: error while loading shared libraries: libzmq.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bkuberek_> uwsgi on Ubuntu 14.04
<egradman1> I thought I understood how this works, but apparently I do not.  Why are there no packages for raring available at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ?
<teward> egradman1, didn't raring to end of life?
<teward> yep it idd
<teward> did*
<egradman1> yes, but does that mean I'm no longer able to fetch packages for it?
<ObrienDave> egradman1, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<egradman1> I can't even install update-manager-core to upgrade it!
<egradman1> thank you!
<teward> egradman1, you will have to use the old-releases stuff, but don't expect any updates
<teward> also...
<egradman1> I think first thing will be to upgrade to 13.10!
<ObrienDave> you're on your own with those
<TJ-> bkuberek_: the package "uwsgi-core" depends on libzmq3 which should install "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libzmq.so.3"
<Capprentice> What is the proper way to clean all logs residing in /var/log ?Should I run rm -rf /var/log/* ?
<Jeffrey_f> bkuberek_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194777
<Capprentice> ubottu|log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Capprentice> -_- !
<TJ-> Capprentice: no, you shouldn't delete the logs :)
<subcool> TJ, yea.. i could do that. but -- thatd be a lot more difficult. Im remotely WOL my NAS and Computer. I use the computer to do the work locally until i have it completely setup so i can do it all from remote.. - i was just hoping u knew some kinda cheesy workaround for a crappy router. - its cool. :) thanks. for helping.
<TJ-> Capprentice: The logs that logrotate has compressed ("/var/log/**.gz") are safe to delete though
<TJ-> subcool: Unless you can 'hack' the router into sending to multiple MACs, I cannot think of another way to do it
<teward> egradman1, might want to keep in mind 13.10 EOLs tomorrow according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-June/000185.html
<egradman1> great timing :)
<egradman1> maybe I can just downgrade to 12.04  instead :)
<egradman1> easier upgrade path :)
<subcool> yeah.. idk.. id upgrade the firmware if it wasnt our modem.
<subcool> Ok- here is a hard one for you... but i know your great at this stuff so- youd find an answer in 5 mins compared to the 2 weeks ive been at it.
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<subcool> I have a FreeNAS box, with owncloud running.
<Capprentice> Well Im getting errors while starting httpd ! one of the httpd error is, not being able to create logs !!! So I thought if I empty the log folder, all log files will be re-created and reinitialized?? ! Screenshot: http://imgur.com/P2KvZee
<Capprentice> TJ-^
<TJ-> Capprentice: The problem with deleting all log files there is the rsylogd process, and others, have those files open, so if you delete them it causes many problems. Best thing is to only delete those that are not active (those ending in .gz)
<subcool> TJ - and on it i setup owncloud, but just a basic setup. Uploaded files and was happy. then i tried to setup btsync and couchpotato - thus changing ownclouds source and destination directories for files to be stored. In that i setup some symlink (i asume). Now when i try to ssh into the machine, the only files i see- or the new symlink directory. I kinda "lost" the original files i uploaded. HOw might i go about finding them> or s
<subcool> etting the source/destination  directories back to default so i can get my files.
<subcool> all the results im finding lead me to the Linux version of owncloud. which speak of var/www/owncloud- such i dont have.
<apb1963> subcool: I'm still thinking about your WOL issue....  is there any reason you couldn't just run etherwake?
<TJ-> subcool: Check the configuration of each tool... if you are SSHing into the PC then by default you'll only see that user's home directory... if that contains a symlink to other locations that user doesn't have permissions for, then you won't see anything. Maybe just check the ownerships of the directories the shared files are in, make sure your user is in the same group(s) as own those directories
<subcool> nah.. its not something like that..
<subcool> apb1963, etherwake?
<subcool> TJ - i have full access to the users,
<subcool> i think of it like this..
<subcool> say you create /mnt/stupid
<TJ-> subcool: Well, you're the one that (re)configured it... if you don't know where the files are going... I can't help!
<subcool> and then put files into stupid..
<subcool> thats the problem
<subcool> it was a basic setup at first..
<subcool> so i dont know where the files wouldve gone before i chagned the source/destination.
<subcool> as for my example. say you put file into /mnt/stupid -
<TJ-> check what a basic owncloud install does, the docs should help you there
<subcool> but then later did a nfs mount to that folder, the NEW stuff would be seen. whiel to other stuff is kinda .. just not seen.
<apb1963> subcool: etherwake xx:yy:zz:11:22:33  Where,  xx:yy:zz:11:22:33 is remote servers mac address.
<subcool> TJ, i have.. thats the problem. - :/
<subcool> ythign i look up is for a linux setup. for which the files would be on /var/www/owncloud.
<subcool> every setup i find, goes about defining where the souce and destination folder should be changed to- not what its default it.
<cornell> Howdy...  Got a Toshiba 1Tb external drive, plugged it in and nautilus opened up showing TOSHIBA EXT under Devices.  I poked around in a terminal a bit and found /media/THOSHIBA\ EXT.  For future reference, if I need to mount it myself, can I just mount /media/TOSHIBA\ EXT ?
<Alison-need-help> hi
<subcool> apb1963, my issue is the router- it only allows transmission to specific ip's.. not a range.
<Alison-need-help> someone can help me?
<subcool> and i cant have multple ip's with the same port
<ObrienDave> !ask | Alison-need-help
<ubottu> Alison-need-help: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<apb1963> subcool: did you perhaps mount a filesystem on top of the files you uploaded?  i.e.  cp <files> /mnt/stupid  and then mount /dev/sdx /mnt/stupid?  If so, then your files would be UNDER /mnt/stupid.  Umount it and perhaps your files are there?
<cornell> Depends on what you ne... what ubottu said ;-)
<subcool> apb1963, thats EXACTLY what im saying
<Alison-need-help> ObrienDave: hi, my name is Alison and i do embroidery. and i'm try to install this program
<BenMcLean> I have a live usb installation of ubuntu with persistence that i created with unetbootin
<apb1963> subcool: the idea of using etherwake would be to wake the  one computer your router will wake, and then have that computer run etherwake - waking all the other devices you want to wake.
<Alison-need-help> https://github.com/Embroidermodder/Embroidermodder
<subcool> but its not a mount option- from what i understand.
<subcool> apb1963, yeah thats what TJ said..
<bigcat> hello all, i wanted to bounce off some ideas with some of you ubuntu pros
<BenMcLean> I can get the persistence by editing the command line option from the boot menu by pressing "e" and then adding "persistent" to the end of the command.
<bigcat> is this the right place?
<subcool> i can easily do that.. - im just trying to be a little more simplied, because id be doing all this from my phone until i can get this stupid NAS to work properly.
<BenMcLean> But is there some way to get it to do that automatically without my editing it every boot?
<subcool> (to include fixing this owncloud bs)
<BenMcLean> shouldn't I be able to open something with notepad++ and add the word "persistent" to one line somewhere?
<cornell> You're using Ubuntu, Alison-need-help?
<BenMcLean> so i guess basically my question is, "where are the commands selected on the boot menu stored?"
<subcool> TJ, apb1963 the this bringbs me back to the problem. idk how to unmount the new source/destination specifications. - if i knew what the default was,, id be able to reset it to that. and i cant just undo them. from what i know.
<subcool> im a bit limited by my knowledge at this point.
<TJ-> subcool: OK, if you've hidden directories under a mountpoint, then do "mount" to list all active mounts, and then either 1) "umount /mnt/stupid" or 2) identify the device that *contains* the mount directory (possibly the root file-system), and then mount the root file-system someplace else, such as "sudo mkdir /mnt/rootfs && sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu-rootfs /mnt/rootfs" then look in "/mnt/rootfs/mnt/stupid/" for the 'hidden' files
<friendlyfascism> BenMcLean, So what is your end goal on having this setup?
<apb1963> subcool: well, he said "<TJ-> subcool: Unless you can 'hack' the router into sending to multiple MACs, I cannot think of another way to do it"  and I'm simply standing on his shoulders by suggesting that you not hack the router, but instead run etherwake from the computer after it receives the first WOL .
<apb1963> packet.
<ObrienDave> Alison-need-help, sorry, i don't know how to install it that way
<cornell> Alison-need-help, the site says you can install with apt-get in Ubuntu.  Open up a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal)
<cornell> And enter the command: sudo apt-get install git build-essential qt4-dev-tools libqt4-opengl-dev kdelibs5-dev valgrind
<TJ-> apb1963: yeah, subcool was referring to: "Jul 17 02:38:57 <TJ->   subcool: have the PC that is woken by the router, send a WOL packet to the other PC?"
<cornell> You'll be prompted for a password.
<cornell> And that should be it.
<apb1963> subcool: so someone else has already done the job of hacking for you, you need merely install the program... and then trigger it to run.
<laspahr> anyone please help me? :( my ubuntu 14.04 laptop won't go past boot animation after running 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-touch' and I think unity was uninstalled, but I don't know for sure.. all files are still on the computer...
<bigcat> i have a machine running 64 bit ubuntu 14.04. i'd like to a) increase my knowledge of certain programming languages and b) learn new ones.
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Run it as a text boot to see what happens.
<apb1963> TJ-: sorry, missed his comment there.  But yes... so etherwake would be one tool to accomplish that suggestion.
<bigcat> which leads me to vagrant that i've been playing with.
<cornell> friendlyfascism?  Isn't that a contradiction in terms ;-)
<laspahr> friendlyfascism how do I do that? /:
<TJ-> apb1963: I think subcool is trying to avoid having to start 1 PC in order to start another :)
<friendlyfascism> !text | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bigcat> what do you think of setting up a bunch of boxes and running/destroying them at will.
<bigcat> ?
<friendlyfascism> cornell, Look up the book with that name.
<chippie> What happened to raring? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<chippie> We can't install packages or apt-get update. All mirrors seem to be missing raring.
<TJ-> !eol | chippie
<ubottu> chippie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<subcool> TJ, apb1963 yeah.. just for now- once i can finally setup this stupid NAS computer, i wont really need the first one. but- right now- i need it to do all this work until is safe and setup.
<subcool> TJ, yeah-- i found it mount shows it..
<chippie> Raring has been end of lifed already?
<subcool> TJ, mind if i pm you?
<TJ-> subcool: I was about to go to bed!
<Alison-need-help> cornell: i want the version 2
<OerHeks> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<chippie> Eep, thanks!
<subcool> ahh- ok. i forgot your far far away- yeah.. goto bed.. :)
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, So what were you expecting with the install of ubuntu-touch?
<subcool> thanks for the eye opener on this. - i knew ud be able to help.
<apb1963> TJ-: I guess I don't quite understand why he needs multiple WOL packets if he only wants to use one?
<cornell> Alison-need-help, the apt-get doesn't do version 2?
<subcool> apb1963, because im a half noob.
<TJ-> apb1963: I think subcool wants the router to be able to wake any 1 of his PCs, but the router's WOL config only allows configuration to wake a single PC
<cornell> friendlyfascism, whether the fascists are militaristic, big government or big business... it ain't friendly ;-)
<laspahr> friendlyfascism I thought it would help with my touchscreen, but I was wrong heh..
<apb1963> TJ-: oh, so he wants to dynamically choose which PC to wake at his discretion.
<laspahr> what do I do once I'm in text boot?
<Ziko> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<TJ-> apb1963: I read it that way, yes, and the router limits to just a single host
<friendlyfascism> cornell, You are making a ridiculous argument read the book, and this is offtopic.
<subcool> Yep- you two are correct.
<bigcat> any thoughts y'all?
<apb1963> TJ-: yeah I got the part about the router limit from the start.. didn't understand the other part... now I do.
<subcool> the router is a controlling bull TJ, apb1963
<cornell> Any response about mount /media/TOSHIBA\ EXT?
<subcool> sicne ur still awake..
<subcool> TJ-, id like to unmount /mnt/NASstorage/Media on /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1/media/SubCool (nullfs, local)
<apb1963> subcool: Well, I suppose if you wanted a long term solution you could replace the router by a linux box that acts as a router...
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, I think your broken, the text boot will show you where it stops. You will have to purge it most likely and reinstall unity if you think it was removed.
<subcool> lol - apb1963 done that before..
<subcool> it was a great option.
<laspahr> ah that's the command I was looking for.. purge...
<edition> how to add filesystem to windows, using virt-manager?
<edition> guest os
<subcool> but im also saving power- but what have you.. let me abuse TJ for a min.
<laspahr> so just 'sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-touch'?
<edition> the windows guest sees it as a PCI device
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Yes and I can't guarantee any fixes that was a big mistake.
<TJ-> subcool: :O
<subcool> my mount list shows: NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1 on /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1 (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
<apb1963> subcool: well,  your linux router would sleep until it received the WOL packet.... but go ahead and abuse him :)
<laspahr> friendlyfascism yes, big mistake indeed.... won't do that again lol
<subcool> its only abuse because hes trying to goto bed.
<laspahr> if only my computer would turn on now... it seems to only want to turn on with the usb plugged in, which would cause it to boot into Live USB
<TJ-> subcool: so what is "NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1" - it doesn't look like an LVM volume
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, what happens without the usb?
<subcool> TJ-,  its a plugin/jail for freenas
<pinPoint> what are the chances of breaking the system while going from 12.04->14.04?
<atLarge> pinPoint, very frickin high
<TJ-> subcool: OK, and are you saying the 'missing' files are 'under' "/mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1" ?
<pinPoint> atLarge: :/
<friendlyfascism> pinPoint, No percentiles, back it up a image/clone would be your best protection.
<ObrienDave> pinPoint, wait for 14.04.1
<laspahr> power button lights up as usual, but the screen doesn't seem to actually turn on /:
<atLarge> pinPoint, it might be better since I last did it, but i did 9.10 to 10.04 update and it hardly worked
<subcool> TJ, i belive so..
<laspahr> even with usb plugged in it's not doing anything...
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Not doing anything is to vague, can you be more exacting? Is this just a ubuntu install?
<subcool> TJ this is what i think matters. :
<subcool> NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1 on /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1 (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
<subcool> devfs on /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1/dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
<subcool> procfs on /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1/proc (procfs, local)
<subcool> /mnt/NASstorage/Media on /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1/media/SubCool (nullfs, local)
<subcool> so first its made, then it puts my media folder onto it..
<laspahr> it''s literally not doing anything.. the power button comes on then nothing else... I'm trying to recover ubuntu, as I installed ubuntu-touch and now it wouldn't boot, now it's not even turning on...
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Preface answer to others with their nick, you can tab complete nicks.
<subcool> so i would umount /mnt/nasstoreage/ails/owncloud_1/mediasubcool right?
<TJ-> subcool: so, you think that the first mount also has directories "...media/SubCool" and they've been hidden?
<laspahr> friendlyfascism what?
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Is ubuntu the only OS, I asked this before, read questions carefully and answer if you can, this is free help.
<subcool> this is why i was gonan pm you- so you, so i can post it all
<laspahr> friendlyfascism: ah nevermind... yes Ubuntu is the only bootable OS right now on computer
<laspahr> well.. was bootable
<TJ-> subcool: OK... find out: "sudo mkdir /mnt/test && sudo mount --bind /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1 /mnt/test" then "ls -latr /mnt/NASstorage/jails/owncloud_1/media/SubCool"
<laspahr> friendlyfascism: I had Win8.1 installed then I deleted the BCD for it and had to put ubuntu back on there, then this happened and now I'm stuck
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Hit the power button and tap on the shift key repeatedly you should get the grub menu, if not report that to me.
<laspahr> already tried that, and it failed, screen did nothing
<subcool> this is too easy - - especially for you- so im sorry for taking mroe time.
<subcool> i just dont wanna lose the files. i totally owe. you.......
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Since you had W8.1 you have a uefi right?
<laspahr> yes, but I can't get to it either
<laspahr> esc, f10, f2, nothing works...
<laspahr> except power button
<cornell> Ok, thanks anyway everybody.  Catch y'all later
<cornell> TTFN
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, So ubuntu booted after the install and all you have done is the ubuntu-touch install?
<laspahr> friendlyfascism: ubuntu didn't boot after ubuntu-touch install, it got stuck on boot screen, but the grub menu showed up still.
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Can you tell I'm trying to get your sequence of events exactly?
<laspahr> friendlyfascism: yes, here is exactly as it went
<laspahr> I installed ubuntu-touch using 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-touch' and it said it required me to install another program or something, the name escapes me, but I installed that then ubuntu-touch
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, How about from the ubuntu install and what type, a efi for example, up to the ubuntu-touch install
<laspahr> after that ubuntu opened grub and was able to select ubuntu, or recovery modes or whatever, but always stuck at boot screen. Now when I turn it on, it shows nothing for the USB or built in disk
<laspahr> I used 14.04 LTS
<laspahr> 64-bit
<Capprentice> Is Cpanel available free of cost? Which one is better Webmin or Cpanel?
<laspahr> umm.. efi I'm not sure..
<Capprentice> Which works bettr on Ubuntu?
<apb1963> Capprentice: be aware, there's also zpanel and probably others.  webmin is for considerably more advanced users than cpanel.
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, Okay trying to fix this will be longer than just reinstalling correctly, theoretically any OS is fixable, your choice, but this one I have little hope for. Boot the live and get out what is need if anything is there, if not read the uefi boot info next for a new install, be sure you are still uefi.
<friendlyfascism> !uefi | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BrandonC> hey all
<laspahr> I don't think you understand. my laptop is doing NOTHING.. like absolutely NOTHING
<laspahr> no way to boot into live usb or from the installed files on computer
<BrandonC> its existing
<friendlyfascism> laspahr, You stated that it would boot the live from a boot with the usb in a usb poart.
<TJ-> laspahr: Does it power up?
<friendlyfascism> port*
<BrandonC> so when i recover with ubuntu it makes an image?
<TJ-> laspahr: Can you enter the Firmware Setup menus?
<friendlyfascism> BrandonC, No you have typ make an image
<laspahr> friendlyfascism: yes I said it booted from the USB but then after said it's doing nothing whether the usb is plugged in or not... TJ- it powers up but the screen shows nothing. all black
<falcon-> exit
<laspahr> idek if backlight is on
<BrandonC> is the image the same size of the hard drive?
 * apb1963 feels a nomodeset coming on
<friendlyfascism> BrandonC, If you address another preface it with their nick.
 * apb1963 waits for it
<friendlyfascism> !ot | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> laspahr: I'm trying to determine if the system is even getting to the boot-loader.... when it powers up the screen should show some kind of manufacturer messages... is that correct?
<BrandonC> im wondering if i need to have a hard drive that holds image same or larger than the one im recovering
<laspahr> TJ-: I agree it should, but it does not
<apb1963> !ot | friendlyfascism
<ubottu> friendlyfascism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> laspahr: So, are we dealing with a hardware failure here?
<TJ-> laspahr: what is the make/model?
<friendlyfascism> apb1963, Do we need to involve the mods, you are not close to channel norms, this is support stick to that please.
<apb1963> friendlyfascism: I guess you're unfamiliar with nomodeset.
<apb1963> friendlyfascism: and apparently don't recognize it as a kernel option
<q_> hi
<laspahr> umm.. It's an HP TouchSmart..
<laspahr> Exact make and model I will find in just a sec
<ObrienDave> wb q_
<friendlyfascism> BrandonC, What is your issue, and preface whom you answer with their nick, you can tab complete nicks.
<q_> i tryed every thing
<bigcat> hi all, new at this irc thing
<bigcat> im sure you're very busy, just wondering if my messages going through
<friendlyfascism> !details | q_
<ubottu> q_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<q_> i dont know i will put this the best way i can
<jY> not sure where to ask this question.. but I created a repo on s3.. and i have some binary-all packages and even  though my Release file includes binary-all apt-get doesn't download the package list
<awesomess3> what games do you play on ubuntu? I use wine1.7 to run World of Warcraft and I play teeworlds, and I would play minetest (a minecraft clone) if guns worked against creatures.
<laspahr> TJ-: it is an HP ENVY TouchSmart m6 Sleekbook m6-k025dx
<TJ-> laspahr: thanks... looking now
<BrandonC> friendlyfascism, i wana to use linux to recover stuff from hard drive.. was told linux has some rescue thing with image.. i need to know if my 80gig im recovering will be an image that fits on 40gig hard drive
<BenMcLean> friendlyfascism, right now i'm just trying to make it easier to boot, because i expect to have to boot a bunch of times in the next 3-4 dyas
<ObrienDave> BrandonC, no, it will not fit
<BenMcLean> i want to add "persistent" to the command the boot menu selects for "try without installing" ubuntu
<TJ-> laspahr: can you confirm this is it? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03892122&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5447323
<ObrienDave> BrandonC, the destination drive must be equal to or larger
<BenMcLean> and i mean, add it so it stays, not need to type it each time
<BrandonC> well that sux. the one i want to recover is my largest drive
<Technodrome> i have no vhosts yet my serveralias are still catching
<friendlyfascism> BrandonC, never heard of a rescue thing with an image. What is your definition of rescue first, next what is image to you?
<TJ-> laspahr: So, when it powers up you do *not* see "Press the ESC key for Startup Menu" or a splash-screen graphic?
<friendlyfascism> BenMcLean, You can make the live usb persistent when load it or use a casper-rw partition, which is done along with the loading of the iso.
<laspahr> TJ-: Yes sir, that is the correct laptop as far as I can tell
<laspahr> TJ-: and that's also correct
<ObrienDave> BrandonC, normally an image is an exact copy. therefore it will not fit on a smaller drive
<BrandonC> friendlyfascism, ddrescue
<TJ-> laspahr: I'm looking in the Service & Maintenance guide for an emergency reset procedure
<technickul> Would anyone why in Windows it shows my 1tb with a single partion and ubuntu shows 3 separate partitions? One partition is unallocated and the other two I think are ntfs. The reason I'm asking is because Ubuntu can't mount the drive.
<wheatthin> ddrescue still only does bit by bit.. so it's gonna count every single bit used or not lol
<laspahr> TJ-: If possible I don't want to reset the laptop.. I have some files on there I'd rather not lose
<wheatthin> depending on the size of the image anywho
<ObrienDave> technickul, the other 2 partitions are windows boot and system recovery. they do not show up in windows
<friendlyfascism> BrandonC, Ah, you can use clonezilla and save it to a external the size of that data, but in packets, the place you reload to has to be equal or larger that the original partition or partitions. If it is just a partition you save your hd only has to be at least that big.
<technickul> ObrienDave, this is not the boot drive this is just data
<technickul> I have an SSD that I dual boot that works just fine and the other two HDD are just for data. Ubuntu has no problem with one of them, but the other it won't mount
<ObrienDave> technickul, was it ever used as a primary drive? if so they are probably residual partitions
<q_> Files still appear in UBUNTU  after it said that  they have been deleted or not found but i go into search and search for wine it pops up saying  wine files i  from HOME   i went to HIDDEN FOLDERS moved it to trash
<technickul> ObrienDave, it might have. It's really weird because it says one of them is unallocated for 120 gb or something then another is like 400gb and then the rest is the other partition.
<technickul> ObrienDave, do you know of any way to handle this without losing the data?
<TJ-> laspahr: Does it have a removable battery?
<laspahr> TJ-: No
<ObrienDave> technickul, if you're sure, you can remove, resize and move the partitions with Gparted
<oscarb92> hello
<laspahr> TJ-: at least it's not meant to be removed
<q_> back up your data on a memory  stick and re install ubuntu
<wheatthin> technickul, did you check to see if it has a good dos partitioning?
<q_> tech ourt it on a memory stick re install
<technickul> ObrienDave hmm. The weird thing in windows it will only let me shrink it I think 10 or 20 gb when i have a lot more space left than that.
<oscarb92> anybody knows how to set hotkeys' default config on ubuntu 14.04
<oscarb92> ?
<technickul> wheatthin, how do I check?
<friendlyfascism> q_, YOU can tab complete nicks.
<sydney> oscarb92: I dont think its possible :-/
<q_> i know i ckick and go
<super> delete ~/.wine
<wheatthin> technickul, that's ntfs and I doubt ntfsprogs or ntfsutils handles compressing the files so you can resize
<oscarb92> sydney damn
<oscarb92> :(
<super> delete it from the /usr/share/..wine
<ObrienDave> technickul, disk management in windows will not let you manipulate the partitions like Gparted
<wheatthin> technickul, well fdisk won't read it
<q_> are you useing windows
<TJ-> laspahr: ahh, I see the battery now in the exploded diagram... that's a pain... this kind of issue can sometimes be solved by removing the battery and holding down the power button to ensure all remaining charge is drained from components
<oscarb92> I fucked it up
<wheatthin> that's one clue
<technickul> wheatthin, I tried resezing in windows
<wheatthin> language please
<q_> tech windws
<friendlyfascism> !who | q_
<ubottu> q_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<technickul> ObrienDave, I see
<laspahr> TJ-: *sigh*
<technickul> wheatthin, Yea fdisk has troubles. when I try to mount it says it exit code 12
<laspahr> TJ-: So any idea on a fix..?
<apb1963> BrandonC: Try http://redobackup.org, it's a frontend to Partimage, which purports to only copy data from the used portions of the partition... which is what it sounds like you're looking for.
<apb1963> BrandonC: I've not tried either program as of yet so I can't vouch.
<super> laspahr, fix what?
<technickul> Also when I did a chkdsk in windows it found something but I forgot to take a picture so I could remember and also mention unallocated space, but now it says no errors
<ObrienDave> technickul, in windows you need something like partition magic to manipulate partitions
<wheatthin> technickul, you can run fsck
<TJ-> laspahr: I can't find anything, it seems as if the hardware (screen) has failed... when you power it up do any LEDs light up ?
<wheatthin> sudo fsck.vfat -f -v /dev/sdb1     or whichever device it is
<technickul> ObrienDave, alright I'll check that out
<technickul> wheatthin, alright I"m not familiar with that. What does that do diagnotic info?
<Geo> Hello again, my grub chronicles continue :)
<wheatthin> it runs a fixdisk type thing
<Geo> I swapped a HD into a new machine, and when I booted, I was dropped to a grub rescue prompt
<wheatthin> for vfat partitions
<Geo> error is "no such device: <<UUID>"
<ObrienDave> technickul, you can also use http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<friendlyfascism> !bootinfo | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<super> Geo, easy fix
<laspahr> super: Installed ubuntu-touch on accident on 14.04 and it got stuck on boot animation, now it won't boot at all, w/ or w/o usb drive. TJ- the only LEDs that light up are one on the keyboard and one on the power button, then some on the sides to indicate charging or whatever heh..
<technickul> wheatthin, will it do anything with the data?
<technickul> ObrienDave, I have an ubuntu live cd which I think has it?
<laspahr> TJ-: so thinking that the screen just gave up?
<wheatthin> if anything it'll recover if broken
<wheatthin> like linux fsck does when you don't shutdown right
<Geo> super: I'm on pins and needles
<friendlyfascism> Geo, Run the bootscript and pastbin the text from it use a live dvd/usb to run it.
<ObrienDave> technickul, if it does not mount ow, you might need a bootable system to access the drive like Gparted Live or Parted Magic
<ObrienDave> *now
<super> laspahr, the update broke your xserver I think
<technickul> wheatthin, should I use .vfat even if it's an ntfs?
<TJ-> laspahr: Have you tried holding the power button down for more than 5 seconds until all the LEDs switch off... leave it 30 seconds, then power-up again?
<super> are you using nvidia or ati card?
<wheatthin> hmm no..
<technickul> ObrienDave, yea it doesn't mount
<TJ-> super: The BIOS boot screen isn't appearing at boot
<laspahr> super: I didn't do an update..?
<laspahr> TJ-: counting to 30 heh....
<Geo> super: do you have a solution that doesn't involve bootscript?
<ObrienDave> technickul, do you have a torrent client?
<wheatthin> technickul, check this out   http://askubuntu.com/questions/86086/fsck-cant-find-fsck-ntfs
<super> laspahr, change the grub argument and put nomodeset
 * apb1963 looks up
<friendlyfascism> Geo, Note people will say anything here.
<TJ-> super: laspahr's PC *will not start* ... no screen display from power-on
<laspahr> super: I can't get the computer to even turn on haha...
<laspahr> well turn on, but screen doesn't work
<q_> who know about wine
<super> Geo, you can't access your bios settings?
<wheatthin> laspahr, does the power supply power up? and hd light flicker?
<laspahr> the power supply works, the LED lights up. HDD light, Idk it was facing away from me
<technickul> ObrienDave, no I haven't used that in a hwile
<laspahr> let me check
<HumbleCoder> Should i install 12.10 or 14.04 i want to build android
<technickul> wheatthin, I will thakn you
<Geo> uhh... this is grub, shouldn't have anything to do with bios?
<friendlyfascism> HumbleCoder, Your choice not ours and any answer is subjective.
<super> laspahr, are you on a laptop?
<laspahr> super: yes
<super> laspahr, Fn+Display
<Geo> friendlyfascism: actually, got into the grub menu now already
<laspahr> wheatthin: the HDD LED doesn't flicker /:
<laspahr> super: what?
<friendlyfascism> Geo, Can you boot to the desktop?
<HumbleCoder> I mean i was trying to install android told and java it always says package not found
<Geo> we'll see in a moment
<super> laspahr, can you take a picture and upload it to picpaste.com?
<super> be easier to see what you see
<wheatthin> laspahr, Hmm.. do you have a bootable usb? I think an HD might have died or something and thus not going thru post   Does it beep confirming it past post? or release multiple beeps?
<friendlyfascism> super, You are not helping anyone and just getting in the middle of help and muddling things up. This is support meaning you have to be correct.
<ArexR> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 HWE LTS and it removed my AMD drivers
<ArexR> I tried to reinstall fglrx-amdcccle-experimental-13 but it has unmet deps
<laspahr> super: just a sec
<wheatthin> ArexR, ok.. well then    sudo apt-get --purge --install fglrx-updates
<ArexR> ok
<laspahr> wheatthin: bootable USB doesn't work...
<truedon> hey guys i am trying to install ubuntu as a vm with vagrant and i get a 404 not found for every package it tries to get from archive.ubuntu.com every single time i do this - here is the output in paste bin… really need some advice http://pastebin.com/J8FJCzkm
<wheatthin> laspahr, I think it's a bad hardware issue then..
<wheatthin> is it beeping alot with pc speaker?
<friendlyfascism> truedon, raring is eol
<ArexR> wheatthin: E: --install is not an understood command
<ArexR> :P
<laspahr> it's a 7 month old computer /: no beeping at all..
<truedon> friendlyfascism:  right… i need to use it for my client any way to get this working?
<wheatthin> sorry.. no dash's
<ObrienDave> truedon, change 'archive' to 'old-releases'
<friendlyfascism> truedon, Not supported here is all, you do not have repo access, it is a job you should have turned down.
<TJ-> laspahr: According to the HP Support site, the emergency reset *should* be to hold the Power button for 8-10 seconds
<Geo> friendlyfascism: doesnt seem to be booting, just a blinking cursor
<truedon> ObrienDave:  how do i do that, this is install via vagrant is doing it
<laspahr> TJ-: hmmm...
<TJ-> laspahr: Make sure everything is unplugged when you do that... especially the AC power charger
<Geo> I may have chosen the wrong partition with set prefix/set root, but I don't tihnk so
<ArexR> wheatthin: ok now it says fglrx-updates depends on xorg-video-abi-11 12 13 or 14 but it is not installable
<ObrienDave> sorry, don't know a thing about vagrant
<Geo> I didnt edit anything beyond that, just made a selection from the grub menu
<friendlyfascism> Geo, Is this a dual boot, like say W8 at least sometime on this computer?
<ArexR> E: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Geo> nope
<Geo> moved the HD from one computer to another, only ubuntu on it
<wheatthin> ArexR, did you install fglrx from the amd site initially?
<truedon> ObrienDave:  i have a provisioning setup shell script that just asks for a apt-get the apt-get is using those urls. how can i switch it… is there a fixed image?
<laspahr> TJ-: I'll do that if I can't get anything else to work
<Geo> so Im surprised the UUID error popped up
<ObrienDave> truedon, like an install ISO?
<friendlyfascism> Geo, Can you boot to a live and run the bootscript it will take out the twenty questions and get to the heart of the issue most likely?
<truedon> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/raring/current/raring-server-cloudimg-i386-vagrant-disk1.box anyway to get a fixed on that can get the packages from apt-get
<Geo> heh
<Geo> but wheres the fun in that?
<TJ-> laspahr: This reset won't upset whats on the disk... it is purely to give the motherboard a kick so it behaves itself
<ArexR> wheatthin: no
<truedon> ObrienDave:  yeh i mean i just used this image (it was provided to me by the clients old sys admin) and he said to run that.. but all the apt-get fails an i cannot get any packages
<laspahr> TJ-: ah, okay..
<wheatthin> ArexR, how about updated xorg via ppa?
<laspahr> TJ-: IT WORKED
<wheatthin> :)
<friendlyfascism> Geo, Preface answers to others with their nick, personally I'm not here for fun but to give free help that does not take hours, so others can be helped, it is free help here.
<TJ-> laspahr: thank &^)&)! for that ;)
<laspahr> okay I'm in grub, now what
<TJ-> laspahr: I've forgotten what the Ubuntu issue was :D
<laspahr> Stuck at Boot screen
<laspahr> unless it decides it wants to work now
<friendlyfascism> TJ-, Installed ubuntu-touch was one
<BrandonC> will ubuntu see my windows partition drives?
<TJ-> laspahr: ahhh yes, the recommendation was to edit the GRUB kernel command-line to add "text" so it doesn't try to start into GUI
<ArexR> wheatthin: how?
<super> laspahr, linux	/vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<laspahr> TJ-: How do I do that?
<friendlyfascism> Geo, Anyway I have other things to do, had you just run the script we might of had this fixed already best of luck.
<super> look for this line and edit delete quiet splash and put nomodeset
<laspahr> super: wut?
<super> laspahr, you say you are looking at the grub screen right?
<TJ-> laspahr: Hold down Shift at boot to get into the Grub menu, highlight the Ubuntu entry, press 'e', navigate to the line beginning "linux ..."
<ObrienDave> truedon, sorry, i have no clue about vagrant, i just know you need to edit the sources list to point to old-releases
<laspahr> okay~
<truedon> ObrienDave:  ok thanks man i am trying with trusty now as its not eol
<TJ-> laspahr: Then, navigate to the end of the line and add " text" to it. You might want to also remove "quiet splash" and add "debug " for this boot, so you get to see maximum information in case it has a problem.
<ObrienDave> truedon, you can still get the old releases in an ISO file
<wheatthin> ArexR, no, it was a question bro.. did you.. or was it a clean install and something went wrong?
<TJ-> laspahr: Then, once you've altered the "linux ..." line, press Ctrl+X to eXecute that kernel
<laspahr> okay, I see it, what do I type, just after $vt_handoff type 'text' ?
<TJ-> laspahr: Yes ... separate each entry with a space of course
<super> TJ-, what about adding nomodeset?
<laspahr> so '$vt_handoff text' ?
<TJ-> super: might help... belt and braces ... laspahr also add "nomodeset " :)
<laspahr> so '$vt_handoff text nomodeset' ?
<TJ-> laspahr: remove "quiet splash" and add "text nomodeset"
 * apb1963 blinks
<TJ-> laspahr: :) you've got the idea
<ArexR> wheatthin: no I didn't install xorg from ppa
<laspahr> TJ-: Okay, then ctrl+x
<ArexR> atleast... not that I know of
<TJ-> laspahr: Correct :)
<ArexR> wheatthin: how to check?
<Geo> friendlyfascism: no need to be a dick about being a dick.
<rnat> where is the chat logs  maintained
<technickul> wheatthin and ObrienDave  I'm back in ubuntu now and this is what fdisk -l says "This doesn't look like a partition table
<technickul> Probably you selected the wrong device."
<laspahr> TJ-: Just confirming.... 'ro  text nomodeset $vt_handoff' ?
<ArexR> wheatthin: BTW, I started up the computer today, it asked if I wanted to install HWE, I said yes and it crashed in the middle of updating
<ArexR> well... hung actually
<super> laspahr, no "text" don't think you need to add that in there
<ArexR> hung for 4 hours and keyboard/ mouse was unresponsive, wheatthin
<TJ-> laspahr: correct... the order doesn't matter ... "text" *is* required
<ArexR> so I had to force shutdown
<wheatthin> ArexR, try to reinstall HWE with --purge appended
<laspahr> TJ-: okay, hope you're right lol
<laspahr> I'm putting my faith in you xD
<ArexR> how to reinstall HWE? wheatthin
<TJ-> laspahr: I have been so far :p
<wheatthin> ArexR, in the console? don't you still get one?
<laspahr> alright, screen went black after hitting Ctrl+X.. backlights still on tho
<ArexR> wheatthin: yes in the console, video is messed up
<ArexR> what is HWE's package name?
<ArexR>  :P
<ObrienDave> technickul, is there anything ultra critical on that drive that you cant lose?
<wheatthin> I dunno, you installed it.
<ArexR> wheatthin: no, the gui installed it
<TJ-> laspahr: At this point GRUB should be loading the kernel and initial ram disk image... you should see kernel boot messages scrolling by quite fast
<laspahr> TJ-: Nope.. just black screen...
<super> laspahr, hmmm normally you would see like a matrix screen scrolling rapidly down
<ArexR> it asked "do you want to upgrade to HWE? your system will be upgraded to point release"
<ArexR> wheatthin: ^
<TJ-> laspahr: That, or, GRUB will throw an error report an possibly return to the menu
<technickul> ObrienDave, unfortunately yes otherwise I would just format it. I have all my data on there
<laspahr> So restart computer and try again..?
<ArexR> wheatthin: so how do I reinstall that from a CLI?
<ObrienDave> technickul, any backup available?
<ArexR> laspahr: I have no GUI, how do I try again? :P
<wheatthin> ArexR, well if you knew the package name    sudo apt-get reinstall --purge <packagename>
<TJ-> laspahr: Yes... this time, get into the GRUB boot menu, choose "Advanced" and then use one of the pre-formed "Recovery" menu items
<ArexR> wheatthin: RIGHT
<technickul> ObrienDave, I should probably back it up to my external
<ObrienDave> do that if you can
<wheatthin> right, so yeah.. maybe look up the package name, cause I don't see any package named HWE
<technickul> ObrienDave, it's a recently built computer because my old one died
<ArexR> but I have no idea what HWE is
<technickul> ObrienDave, my old computer had backups I haven't set up backups yet
<wheatthin> me either. go figure. lol maybe google search it.
<ArexR> wheatthin: it was more like a bunch of packages
<ArexR> wheatthin: not just one
<laspahr> dangit I hit enter once too many...
<ArexR> wheatthin: HWE Hardware Enablement Stack
<ObrienDave> technickul, i mean do you have a backup of this drive?
<super> haha
<TJ-> ArexR: HardWare Enablement stack
<truedon> What is the command to set apt-get to use old-releases and not archive for EOL ubuntu?
<ArexR> TJ-: Yeah, it hung and I had to do a hard shutdown
<technickul> ObrienDave, I did when my old computer was running it would auto back it up just not any more
<ArexR> TJ-: so, how to reinstall it?
<wheatthin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<wheatthin> what release are you on ArexR ?
<rnat> where is the chat logs  maintained
<rww> ubottu: 1984 | rnat
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubottu for bug #1984 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1984). The error has been logged
<ubottu> rnat: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<TJ-> truedon: "sudo sed -i 's,http://.*.ubuntu.com,http://old-releases.ubuntu.com,' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<laspahr> TJ-: okay.. so I have '/...... *blah blah*... ro (two spaces) quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<rww> truedon: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change the hostname on its existing entries
<truedon> TJ-:  thanks mate, i need to run this during a provisioning script in shell i hope the sudo -i is available then
<truedon> rww:  it must be done by a script thats running from vagrant, can that be done?
<wheatthin> ArexR, my suggestion would be to update the release
<TJ-> laspahr: OK... instead of editing that line, press Escape to return to the menu... then choose "Advanced" sub-menu, then choose the "Recovery" option
<rww> truedon: never mind, go with what TJ- said
<truedon> rww:  big thank u
<ObrienDave> technickul, i want to suggest something but hesitate if you have no current backup of this drive
<TJ-> truedon: if the script runs as root you don't need the "sudo"
<laspahr> TJ-: and I need to  have '/...... *blah blah*... ro (two spaces) text nomodeset $vt_handoff"
<super> TJ-, you are the man very helpful
<laspahr> TJ-: I am on a recovery option...
<truedon> TJ-:  ok mate.. I'm unsure who it runs as actually so i'll try both - cross them fingers n hit enter n hope
<laspahr> wait maybe not..
<TJ-> laspahr: If you're using the "Recovery" option then you don't need to edit it at all, it's pre-built for what we need
<laspahr> okay... going with the first recovery option then!
<technickul> ObrienDave, what do you suggest I'll write it down for when I do ahve a backup
<TJ-> truedon: If you use "sudo" unless the user has NOPASSWD permissions it'd wait for a password to be typed
<laspahr> TJ-: Now I see Matrix-type text, and am now in recovery menu...
<laspahr> TJ-: Now what?
<ObrienDave> technickul, chkdsk <drive>: /x
<truedon> TJ-:  yeh man … gonna have to wait n see how vagrant handles it - big thank u satta massagana ubuntu
<TJ-> laspahr: Yay! OK, I can't remember the exact options in that menu, but what you want is network enabled and then a root shell prompt
<laspahr> I have resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, and system-summary
<TJ-> laspahr: do "network" then "root"
<TJ-> laspahr: that'll put you at a shell prompt... once you have that check for good network connectivity... it might not have any if the WiFi is the only option
<laspahr> TJ-: alright, looks like it's working..... hopefully it doesn't take too long heh
<technickul> ObrienDave, is that a windows or linux command
<ObrienDave> windows
<technickul> I've ran a chkdsk -r I believe
<super> TJ-, can't he manually connect to his wifi using ifconfig?
<technickul> What does the x parameter do?
<TJ-> laspahr: You can check using "ping 8.8.8.8" (one of Google's DNS servers)
<josepedro> hola como estan amigos
<ObrienDave> technickul, /x closes all open handles to the drive and implies /f
<TJ-> super: No... needs to use wpa_supplicant as well
<ArexR> wheatthin: 12.04.4
<truedon> TJ-:  here's what i get now http://bpaste.net/show/Cmgtjebiqa3XRvTQe0Ze/
<laspahr> TJ-: stuck on network-manager starting/running, process 924
<technickul> ObrienDave, why is that command risky? I understand it will unmount it from windows so ti can do it's thing, but why is it risky?
<ArexR> wheatthin: the computer hung in the middle of upgrading from 12.04 to 12.04.4
<josepedro> alguien que sepa hablar español
<ArexR> josepedro: well I understand spanish
<ArexR> but I cant speak spanish
<ObrienDave> technickul, i had chkdsk eat a 3TB drive 2 weeks ago, not sure exactly what went wrong
<laspahr> TJ-: not doing anything right now.. just stuck on the black part of the screen with that text...
<TJ-> truedon: check the content of "/etc/apt/sources.list" - also, ensure after that edit is made the system does a "apt-get update" too
<sydney> ObrienDave: eat?
<technickul> ObrienDave, dang :/. I already ran a chkdsk /f and it want fine
<ObrienDave> destroy all data
<TJ-> laspahr: OK... press any key, or the Escape key... you may get back to the menu, or you may have to wait for it to time out
<truedon> TJ-:  just added the apt-get update nice one we are thinking the same.. i can't really check it other then the output that vagrant makes
<truedon> looks like its working tho!!
<ObrienDave> ok, if /f worked, then /x will work
<TJ-> laspahr: Do you have a network patch cable you can connect the PC to a router with?
<laspahr> hit esc, exit, any key...
<laspahr> nothing..
<laspahr> an Ethernet cable work?
<TJ-> laspahr: Saves having to mess about with trying to configure WiFi manually
<TJ-> laspahr: Yes, an Ethernet patch cable :)
<technickul> ObrienDave, yea I agree
<laspahr> okay, will get that connected...
<ObrienDave> sydney, destroy all data
<TJ-> laspahr: right now, starting network is looking for an Ethernet interface to respond
<sydney> ObrienDave: eww
<laspahr> TJ-: just went back to recovery menu..
<laspahr> haven't hooked up Ethernet tho
<technickul> ObrienDave, Should I try fsk for ntfs first or would chkdsk be better?
<TJ-> laspahr: Good. timeout. So, hook it up then try "network" again
<ObrienDave> sydney, fortunately it is strictly a backup drive
<truedon> TJ-:  yo tj i owe u big time, anytime ur in south east asia give me a shout BIG LOVE BRO
<super> truedon, which part of SE?
<ObrienDave> technickul, i would think the windows chkdsk would be slightly safer, no guarantees though, sorry
<TJ-> truedon: sure thing... I pop over there for a beer often :D
<sydney> ObrienDave: and you can reformat it and reuse it,right?
<ObrienDave> sydney, already done ;P
<technickul> ObrienDave, right I understand just looking for advice
<laspahr_> Shoot, TJ-?
<TJ-> laspahr: ?
<truedon> TJ-:  ok hold the link an maybe we can hang out on the beach with some good vibes
<ObrienDave> technickul, before you do anything, get a backup to another drive, please
<laspahr_> Wi-Fi goes off when Ethernet is connected
<super> ObrienDave, do you share yout 3TB drive with your windows machine?
<technickul> ObrienDave,  alright thanks
<TJ-> laspahr: off where?
<laspahr_> Offline
<laspahr_> Stops working
<ObrienDave> super, yes, it's formatted NTFS
<TJ-> laspahr: for the HP? or for your home network?
<laspahr_> Home network.
<TJ-> laspahr: What router do you have!?
<laspahr_> Wi-Fi router becomes paperweight until reconnected to modern
<laspahr_> Modem
<super> ObrienDave, did you have to convert it to GPT since you have 3TB drive?
<laspahr_> I hook Ethernet straight to modem, faster
<TJ-> laspahr: Are you sure you're not connecting the Ethernet cable into the router's WAN port rather than one of its LAN switch ports?
<ObrienDave> super, yes i did
<TJ-> laspahr_: Well that explains it... you can't do that! You need to be into the router... that is what gives out addresses, routes packets, etc
<laspahr_> TJ- I'm positive i know what i connected.. Lol.. Anyway what blue?
<ObrienDave> super, MBR will only work up to 2TB
<laspahr_> What the?
<laspahr_> What next, I'm on root
<super> laspahr_, apt-get update
<super> laspahr_, apt-get install update
<ObrienDave> super, maybe 2.2TB max iirc
<super> ObrienDave, I have everything running on Linux at my house I never had to do any fixing for any of them
<ObrienDave> way cool
<laspahr_> Super can't locate package update
<TJ-> laspahr_: Is the network connected?
<super> laspahr_, ifconfig what does it say?
<laspahr_> Yes, TJ- it's a modem and router Lol..
<sebastian> ..
<TJ-> laspahr_: but does the HP have a connection now? at the recovery menu you started the "network" ?
<laspahr_> Super eth0, lo, or wlan0?
<laspahr_> TJ- yes
<ObrienDave> super> laspahr_, apt-get install update **what command is this**???
<TJ-> laspahr_: "ip addr show eth0" should show an "inet" (IPv4) address
<BrandonC> can i recover hard drive and make image on a remot server?
<BrandonC> its my largest harddrive
<TJ-> laspahr_: It may even me an IPv6 address, if your network is IPv6
<laspahr_> Gives both
<TJ-> laspahr_: test connectivity with "ping -c 5 8.8.8.8"
<laspahr_> Yes, it works
<TJ-> laspahr_: lets see if you also have IPv6: "ping6 -c 5 2001:4860:4860::8888"
<meganerd> the fe80: address is just link local and does not really matter
<furkan> can anybody here with Ubuntu 14.04 + an AMD graphics card with fglrx do a quick test for me? literally will take you less than 5 seconds... Can you just hit print screen and tell me if it lags like crazy when taking a screenshot?
<meganerd> or ping6 ipv6.google.com
<wheatthin> furkan, nope no lag
<laspahr_> Unknown host
<TJ-> meganerd: We're avoiding the complications of a resolver for now, that is the next test
<furkan> thanks wheatthin what graphics card are you using? (R7 260X 2GB here)
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK... you have IPv4 so that's good... shouldn't be any weirdness over lookups
<wheatthin> furkan, did you run    sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<wheatthin> after installing graphics drivers?
<laspahr_> Tried ping6 ipv6.google.com
<furkan> i did sudo aticonfig --initial
<furkan> but not --adapter=all
<TJ-> laspahr_: Now test DNS resolution... "ping -c 5 google-public-dns-a.google.com"
<laspahr_> Still says PING ....
<furkan> i should show you a video of what happens to me
<furkan> to my computer rather
<wheatthin> followed by a reboot? cause after I did that, my graphics is smooth as heck
<furkan> ya followed by a reboot
<furkan> by many reboots haha
<TJ-> laspahr_: You can break out of a hanging ping with Ctrl+C
<super> laspahr_, you are not connected
<furkan> took a video and will upload it to dropbox now
<wheatthin> which graphics adapter do you have?
<furkan> Radeon R7 260X
<laspahr_> Thanks Lol
<TJ-> laspahr_: Now test DNS resolution... "ping -c 5 google-public-dns-a.google.com"
<furkan> wheatthin: you're gonna get a kick out of this video once it's done uploading
<laspahr_> Done
<TJ-> laspahr_: You got responses?
<meganerd> laspahr_: ip -6 route should have a default entry for your IPv6 gateway, ip -6 addr should list two IPv6 addresses (one that starts with fe80 and another one)
<TJ-> laspahr_: Good - you have full IPv4 connectivity then
<super> furkan, once you get that can up and running you will be able to run steam
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK, lets move on
<laspahr_> TJ- 5 transmitted 5 received
<TJ-> laspahr_: "apt-get update"
<wheatthin> furkan, I have an ati 5450.. runs pretty smooth for a cheaper card
<laspahr_> Ugh hope this doesn't kill my data /:
<laspahr_> Okay next?
<furkan> wheatthin: i'm convinced that Ubuntu 14.04 has some serious CPU usage problems, i get 40% usage just by moving a Nautilus window around
<wheatthin> furkan, I'm thinking that's related to compiz
<furkan> wheatthin: i suspected that too, until i installed xfce and got 50% cpu usage for moving a Thunar window around
<furkan> it was just Xorg, no compiz
<super> furkan, you just need to get the video card up and running once you fix that problem you will not see cpu usage that high
<laspahr_> TJ- next?
<TJ-> laspahr_: "dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit" and tell me the URL
<wheatthin> furkan, did you try installing the fglrx drivers?
<furkan> i did
<furkan> the latest beta even
<wheatthin> reinsta*
<furkan> catalyst control centre works fine too
<furkan> i'm running tear-free desktop
<wheatthin> yeah mine was showing artifacts before I did the aticonfig thingy
<wheatthin> dkms was uninstalled, and everything started working just fine
<furkan> here, this should entertain you guys: https://www.dropbox.com/s/m9uldz7sz3a917k/VID_20140716_234110.mp4
<laspahr_>  TJ- dpkg error unknown option -g
<furkan> Intel Graphics 4000 vs Radeon R7 260X lol
<TJ-> laspahr_: "dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit"
<furkan> insane lag on my desktop, no lag on laptop
<TJ-> laspahr_: That is *two* minus signs
<laspahr_> Ah, forgot the second
<wheatthin> furkan, print screen seems to be working fine there
<wheatthin> it's meant to flash the screen while doing it
<furkan> wheatthin: but notice how smooth it is on the laptop?
<laspahr_> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807019
<furkan> wheatthin: it's just one symptom out of many, i'm getting horrible performance in general on that desktop
<TJ-> laspahr_: Did you originally have "ubuntu-desktop" installed? That is what you want returning, isn't it?
<wheatthin> furkan, how's the temps on it?
<furkan> let me check
<laspahr_> Umm yes i believe so.. Ubuntu desktop 64bit i think
<Nickd55345353> hello guys when i start my ubuntu it says system program problem was detected
<furkan> wheatthin: 45 degrees
<wheatthin> pretty cool
<laspahr_> I just wanna be able to boot into Ubuntu that i installed and has all my files and such..
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK, one last thing before we start the repair. "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<wheatthin> furkan, does fglrxinfo give you all the proper stuff?
<TJ-> laspahr_: Yep, give me the URL from that pastebin so I can check what was removed, just to confirm what I've deduced
<laspahr_> 7807032
<furkan> wheatthin: looks correct to me
<ObrienDave> laspahr_, the whole URL :))
<wheatthin> furkan, then Id still point to compiz.. cause compiz was killing my setup too
<Nickd55345353> modem manager error?
<wheatthin> in ccsm do you have the refresh rate set manually?
<laspahr_> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807032
<laspahr_> Better?
<TJ-> laspahr_: I got it the first time :)
<laspahr_> Okay Lol..
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK, "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-touch"
<TJ-> laspahr_: Then "apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop"
<wheatthin> furkan, and I'm on a dual quad xeon with the ati card. lol..
<super> TJ-, so he broke his ubuntu by trying to installed cinnamon desktop
<TJ-> laspahr_: Then "apt-get autoremove"
<TJ-> super: No... ubuntu-touch :)
<furkan> wheatthin: that's really what i thought too, but it happens even with xfce, which doesn't use compiz
<laspahr_> That will make things how they were before i installed Ubuntu touch?
<TJ-> laspahr_: We'll be getting there, yes... more checks to do once these operations are complete
<wheatthin> furkan, can I see a pastebin of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf    file?
<laspahr_> Okay.. Time remaining? /:
<laspahr_> It's midnight here..
<TJ-> laspahr_: It's 05:02 here ... about 10 minutes
<laspahr_> Awesome
<furkan> wheatthin: here it is http://pastebin.com/NS3MCvdC
<laspahr_> Okey, after auto remove?
<TJ-> After those commands, show me "lspci -nnvk | pastebinit"
<laspahr_> Http://paste.Ubuntu.com/7807062
<TJ-> laspahr_: good - no proprietary VGA driver to check on
<PersonX> .
<furkan> super: man, been there done that RE: breaking my ubuntu install with cinnamon
<laspahr_> Nope, no vga on here heh.. Good and bad
<laspahr_> Next?
<TJ-> laspahr_: now let's check that your regular user account isn't prevented from starting the GUI: "ls -al /home/*/.Xauthority | pastebinit"
<super> furkan, thats what happened to laspahr_
<wheatthin> furkan, that looks fine.. hmm
<laspahr_> Super no it's not Lol
<laspahr_> Http://paste.Ubuntu.com/7807067
<TJ-> laspahr_: and follow that up with "grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit"
<furkan> wheatthin: good chance that i'm just gonna go back to 12.04 because of this
<TJ-> laspahr_: note the space inside the single-quotes, after "deb"
<super> furkan, no need to go back to 12.04
<furkan> super: can't stand the high CPU usage + lag
<super> furkan, try installing proprietary driver you will see a faster performance
<laspahr_> Http://paste.Ubuntu.com/7807071
<furkan> honestly i've been doing that for a couple of weeks now
<furkan> i tried the fglrx package, fglrx-updates package, radeonsi, changing to the mainline 3.16rc5 kernel, and now i'm running the Catalyst 14.6 beta straight from AMD's site
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK, now I think we need to remove all the cinnamon packages and then the entry in apt's sources for it
<laspahr_> Cinnamon? I don't use that haha...
<super> furkan, don't give up yet
<laspahr_> It's probably installed from trying it to
<laspahr_> Tho
<laspahr_> So what next?
<TJ-> laspahr_: "apt-get --purge remove cinnamon cinnamon-{bluetooth,common,control-center,control-center-data,desktop-data,screensaver,session,session-common,settings-daemon,translations}"
<super> TJ-, what about using *cinnamon*
<TJ-> super: I was punishing laspahr_ for installing a nightly PPA :D
<TJ-> laspahr_: You can also do "apt-get --purge remove 'cinnamon*' "
<laspahr_> I think it's doing it..
<PersonX> .
<laspahr_> Done, next
<super> laspahr_, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<super> cinnamon might remove some dependencies
<laspahr_> Already did that..?
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK, lets delete that PPA entry: "rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*cinnamon-nightly-trusty.list"
<TJ-> laspahr_: after that, update the package lists with "apt-get update"
<TJ-> laspahr_: then do "apt-get -f install" in case there are any broken dependencies
<super> laspahr_, told you
<TJ-> super: There aren't any reported, I'm just being cautious so we don't have to return to this later
<laspahr_> Super, you did tell me so.. Heh
<laspahr_> Running autoremove again
<PersonX> .
<TJ-> laspahr_: You've got several other PPAs there I don't like the look of, but its up to you whether you keep them later once the GUI is back working. Personally, I'd be very selective about what I allowed to be installed from PPAs
<TJ-> laspahr_: Those PPAs are the root of the problem
<laspahr_> Okay, so remove them once i get back on?
<TJ-> laspahr_: At least review which you *really* need.... and if you decide to remove one, ensure you *first* remove any packages installed from it!
<TJ-> laspahr_: else you'll be in another mess :)
<super> Microsoft expected to announce thousands of job cuts on Thursday
<laspahr_> I'll just keep them then... Heh
<laspahr_> Next step..?
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK ... now for the acid test... lets see if we can kick you into the GUI... if this fails you may need to a do a normal reboot/start
<TJ-> laspahr_: "telinit 2"
<super> oh on ubuntu its telinit
<laspahr_> Acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off
<laspahr_> Flashing cursor underneath
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK ... any sign of disk LED flashing?
<TJ-> laspahr_: that might indicate it's firing up all the services
<laspahr_> Don't see flashing
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK, lets see if the other VTs have been started: Press Ctrl+Alt+F2 ... do you get a "login: " prompt?
<laspahr_> White cursor in top left corner flashing
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK, it hasn't kicked over correctly. Try to reboot with Alt+SysRq+S (that syncs the disk) then Alt+SysRq+B (reboot)
<laspahr_> SysRq=?
<super> TJ-, :) hahaha
<TJ-> laspahr_: usually it is on the PrintScrn key
<laspahr_> Prt sc?
<super> right on top of your Insert,Home,PageUp keys
<TJ-> laspahr_: you may have to also hold down a special 'function' key with it, if it is coloured that way (on my keyboard some functions in Blue need the function key holding down too)
<super> next to F12 key
<laspahr_> Yep, it just shut off
<TJ-> laspahr_: Here, 'function' key has the "Fn" marking
<TJ-> laspahr_: OK ... it should reboot itself, if not, press the power button ... and lets hope
<laspahr_> And restarted... I'm in Windows boot manager tho
<TJ-> laspahr_: Windows?!
<laspahr_> I know where i need to go tho
<laspahr_> Yeah cuz windows is on there just can't boot
<laspahr_> I'll have to run boot repair when i finish
<TJ-> laspahr_: Once in GRUB, do a regular Ubuntu start and see how it goes
<laspahr_> Alright it just automatically set it to the ubuntu option on grub since i was typing
<laspahr_> It's on boot animation, let's see if it boots tho..
<super> laspahr_, are you dual booting too?
<laspahr_> Tried to super, but lost windows boot ability.
<super> reinstalled your grub
<laspahr_> Screwed up easybcd
<TJ-> laspahr_: You can press Esc to lose the plymouth splash screen and see the text messages
<TJ-> laspahr_: I think letting you loose around that PC is dangerous!
<laspahr_> I hit esc and it went black
<TJ-> laspahr_: Can you do Alt+F2 and get another VT with a "login: " prompt?
<laspahr_> -.- same white cursor in top left corner
<TJ-> laspahr_: Looks like you've upset something much more fundamental then, if even the getty VTs haven't been started
<laspahr_> :(
<super> lmao
<TJ-> laspahr_: Do you want to pause now and try again tomorrow? I think we both need sleep!
<laspahr_> I agree... Thanks for your help TJ-!!
<laspahr_> maybe I'll have better luck when I'm rested haha
<super> you can reinstall ubuntu all of your files should still be there
<laspahr_> Now how do i shut down...?
<super> sudo shutdown
<laspahr_> Can't type
<super> shutdown now
<TJ-> laspahr_: Alt+SysRq+S then Alt+SysRq+O (off)
<super> hold the power key
<laspahr_> Ah there we go
<TJ-> laspahr_: always sync the disks, don't just kill power by holding the power switch... that can result in damaged file-systems
<laspahr_> Ill keep that in mind ahha
<super> TJ-, wheres the SysRq I don't have that key
<TJ-> laspahr_: I may be around later today (my time) .. if not, and someone else helps you, tell them the problem could be a bad initrd.img config (requires "sudo update-initramfs -uk all"), but more likely the Upstart init daemon isn't kicking off the jobs correctly... since the getty terminals aren't being started
<laspahr_> Okay.. Haha
<TJ-> laspahr_: Do you want me to pastebin our conversation from tonight/
<laspahr_> Couldn't hurt Lol
<TJ-> laspahr_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807152/
<laspahr_> Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> G'night
<laspahr_> Night
<KumarAbhishek> Hi, my 14.04 laptop connects to a wifi network but pinging the gateway fails. However the same laptop connects to the same wifi network in Windows and works fine
<Shadow}}> Hello, May I ask the off topic channel thats most likely to have someone on to help me with something unrelated to linux? I was told once.. Forgot.
<cfhowlett> !ot | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shadow}}> Well guess technically its related just not linux.
<Shadow}}> Thank you.
<KumarAbhishek> Is it expected for the route command to take some seconds to return?
<reisio> KumarAbhishek: I imagine that all depends on the particulars of your network
<reisio> kind of the point in running it, no?
<PersonX> .
<PersonX> ..
<PersonX> ...
<KumarAbhishek> reisio: the problem is that Ubuntu 14.04 isn't able to access my network but my Android mobile device and the same laptop are able to from Windows
<reisio> KumarAbhishek: that's probably just a driver issue
<KumarAbhishek> reisio: what is strange is that it worked fine yesterday
<KumarAbhishek> I've tried restarting the system several rimes, but no effect
<KumarAbhishek> Symptom: I fail to ping the gateway (it succeeds when I connect to the same network from Windows
<wheatthin> KumarAbhishek, are you statically assigning your ip?
<KumarAbhishek> wheatthin: its dhcp
<wheatthin> restart your gateway, might be a glitch
<Nickd55345353> hello everyone
<Nickd55345353> i have 2 questions
<Nickd55345353> brasero or k3b?
<Nickd55345353> and also is my paint good?
<Nickd55345353> ty
<wheatthin> basically does the same thing Nickd55345353
<Nickd55345353> which is the best?
<wheatthin> don't ask which is best..
<KumarAbhishek> wheatthin: it's a university wifi network so no luck :(
<wheatthin> which one works in your favor?
<Nickd55345353> i havent treid
<Nickd55345353> thats why i ask...
<wheatthin> KumarAbhishek, then your mac might be blocked
<wheatthin> KumarAbhishek, might wanna try a different mac address
<wheatthin> Nickd55345353, well then try it and build a preference, this is a Support channel. Or go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't require assistance getting your machine working.
<Nickd55345353> how do i get there?
<wheatthin> Nickd55345353, type    /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bipul> Hello, I am trying to import file in my SVN repositories that is in /var/lib/svn/myproject from /home/user/Document/file. I am unable to import this file into the repository. Please kindly help.
<bipul> Hello, I am trying to import file in my SVN repositories that is in /var/lib/svn/myproject from /home/user/Document/file. I am unable to import this file into the repository. I am getting this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807299/
<softcoder> hi using ubu 14.04 64 bit
<softcoder> and unity
<softcoder> how can i set the size of the mouse pointer?
<softcoder> google helped with nothing
<softcoder> one would think such a basic thing would be easy to do (like an accessibility type feature)
<softcoder> but alas I found no-one with solutions
<o> HI
<Guest44601>  how do i mount dos box
<Guest44601> to c:\
<Guest44601> thank you
<Guest44601> hi   tozen
<Guest44601> any one can help me with dos box please
<Guest44601> thank you
<threeseas> any hints on getting lightscribe to work on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> threeseas: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/216462/how-to-install-lightscribe-for-cd-burning
<hari_> hello all
<Ubuntius> Hello
<Ubuntius> I was hoping someone could please help me with an apt-get problem
<Ubuntius> I ran the commands at http://fedir.github.io/web/blog/2013/09/25/install-wkhtmltopdf-on-ubuntu/
<Ubuntius> Now I'd like to undo that
<Ubuntius> How do I undo it?
<wheatthin> lol sorry man, you installed something that wasn't from the repo
<wheatthin> you might wanna check their uninstall docs
<bipul> Hello I am looking for a help. Just now i have import a directory in my svn repository. But i am not getting the Directory name or file there. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807360/
<wheatthin> bipul, try not using the file://
<wheatthin> just specify the absolute path
<wheatthin> file:// only represents a nautilus call I believe.
<atLarge> wheatthin, file:// or file:///?
<wheatthin> I'd use    /path/to/filename
<Ubuntius> <wheatthin> lol sorry man, you installed something that wasn't from the repo
<Ubuntius> what do you mean?
<Ubuntius> If I did apt-get install wkhtmltopdf doesn't that mean it was there by default?
<zoro> H
<Ubuntius> Hi guys, how can I find out on the command line what version of ubuntu i am using
<th0rn> Ubuntius: ls /etc/*release
<th0rn> cat /etc/*release
<th0rn> etc.
<Ubuntius> literally an asterix in the command?
<th0rn> yes
<th0rn> its a wildcard in linux.
<Ubuntius> ok
<Ubuntius> it says lsb-releas and os-release
<th0rn> did you cat the files?
<Ubuntius> either one?
<th0rn> yea
<th0rn> ether one
<th0rn> both
<th0rn> either*
<Ubuntius> the os-release says: Ubuntu Precivise 12.04.2
<th0rn> there ya go
<Ubuntius> awesome, thank you
<th0rn> no probs
<neo1691> Hi has anyone here using bspwm with lightdm, I ran into some problems! I am getting a seg fault.
<Ubuntius> is it also possible to determine if the system is 64bit or 32bit?
<th0rn> type uname -a
<Ubuntius> (I am trying to determine what sort of download is suitable for my system)
<neo1691> ok, what processor
<th0rn> check the end of the string
<th0rn> after uname -a
<Ubuntius> the end of it says: Wed Apr 25 12:51:49 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<th0rn> you are using a 32bit os
<Ubuntius> thank you - how did you know?
<th0rn>  i686 i686 i386
<Ubuntius> I presume 1686 or 1386 gave it away?
<th0rn> Linux hax.n.snax 3.14.9-200.fc20.x86_64 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 21:40:51 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<th0rn> ^64bit
<Ubuntius> ahh
<Ubuntius> thank you
<th0rn> no probs
<neo1691> th0rn: I think he want's to know whether his processor arch is 64 bit or not
<th0rn> thats not what he asked, though.
<Ubuntius> I just need to know what to download at http://wkhtmltopdf.org/downloads.html
<Ubuntius> It sounds like Linux (Ubuntu Precise) 	32-bit is what I need
<th0rn> sounds correct
<Ubuntius> so my final question, is it hard to install a deb file over the command line?
<th0rn> no its rather simple
<th0rn> sudo dpkg -i file.name.deb
<th0rn> well fuck.
<Ubuntius> wow
<Ubuntius> what happened then
<th0rn> server issues
<Ubuntius> [14:33] <th0rn> sudo dpkg -i file.name.deb
<Ubuntius> Can that last argument be an http link?
<th0rn> uh, hm.
<th0rn> i don't know
<Ubuntius> okay, I guess I can find that out later. In the meantime, this is what already exists: http://fedir.github.io/web/blog/2013/09/25/install-wkhtmltopdf-on-ubuntu/ (I ran those commands but the version was very out of date). Do you think based on that, I just have to delete /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf.sh, /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf/ and /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf and it will have "undone" those commands that I ran?
<Ubuntius> Does the fact that there is a symlink complicate matters?
<th0rn> no, if you remove it you should be fine
<Ubuntius> okay, so if I remove those files it will basically be like starting from scratch again?
<Ubuntius> and I can then run the .deb package to update
<th0rn> i'd imagine so, yea
<Ubuntius> ok
<Ubuntius> so after I run the equivalent of [14:33] <th0rn> sudo dpkg -i file.name.deb
<Ubuntius> do I need to run anything else?
<Ubuntius> or is it like apt-get, where it just does its thing automatically?
<th0rn> no, if theres anything else that should be done it should instruct you
<Ubuntius> unlike that link I put earlier, where it piped a result into an .sh file, I'm guessing I won't need to worry about that step this time
<Ubuntius> Okay, I'll try deleting those files and giving this a go
<Ubuntius> Thanks th0rn
<th0rn> no problem, goodluck mate
<santi> Does somebody has problems with Parole and the Gstreamer?
<Ubuntius> th0rn: tried downloading from http, "no such file or directory" (I downloaded the file first and FTP'd it to another webspace)
<Ubuntius> is it possible to download that file on the command line to a local directory?
<Ubuntius> and then run the command?
<th0rn> wget http://google.com/file -O ~/
<Ubuntius> wget http://www.example.com/file.deb -O localfile.deb
<Ubuntius> if I ran that command, and I was in the folder I wanted to download it to - would that work?
<Ubuntius> looks to have downloaded ok :)
<ritesh> hello
<ritesh> any one have knowledge rabbitsvn ?
<ritesh> anyone have knowledge about rabbitsvn ?
<ritesh> i am having issue with it
<ritesh> svn export "some file" -
<ritesh> gives me old file
<super> got a hotplug SATA hard drive problem
<Lost_x> greetings from me....
<super> it is not detected by ubuntu 14.04
<super> the drive is partition as ext4
<super> how do I rescan for new devices?
<ritesh> anyone here who can help me with rabbitsvn issue ?
<Lost_x> im currently installing ubuntu in my desktop computer with previous OS (windows7).  What is the best option to choose? intall ubunto alongside windows or something else? i want to dual boot my pc. thanks
<FuzzyWhirlpool> It's better to manually do the partitioning.
<super> Lost_x, what do you use your computer for mainly?
<Lost_x> by the way, im  anewbie with ubunto and im planning to shift  to linux soon
<super> if you don't need windows I say completely wiped the entire hard drive
<Lost_x> i have two partitions
<super> Lost_x, cool I'm completely 100% on the linux side
<Lost_x> currently i need windows for now.... :)
<th0rn> you'll need to select 'install ubuntu along side windows' if you're looking to dualboot
<Lost_x> i still have window based apps
<th0rn> then select the partition/drive you wish to install ubuntu on
<super> okay guys I need help with hotplug SATA hard drive not detected on linux whats the command to rescan my device?
<super> i formatted my drive as ext4 the only time it works is when I restart with the hard drive inserted
<Lost_x> selecting something else prompted me to create drives
<Lost_x> for "/", swap and "/home"
<th0rn> what did you select?
<Lost_x> somethings else
<super> Lost_x, it is formatted as EXT4
<Beldar> Lost_x, Do you have an unallocated space for ubuntu?
<super> Lost_x, nvm I thought you were trying to help me
<jumanji> why does my selenium python script fail on linux but not on windows ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24796995/selenium-browser-visiturl-fails-on-linux-but-works-on-windows
<Lost_x> this is what i get dev/sda, /dev/sda1(which is windows loader), /dev/sda2 (the system drive windows created on installation), /devsda3 (which i leave intentionally for ubuntu OS)
<jonascj> Hi all. Where should I start to look to modify the kernel lines in grub.cfg such that it stays after grub-update etc.? I think I can find places to add new menu items to grubcfg etc., but how to modify the kernel boot line? I need to pass it "intel_iommu=on"
<Beldar> Lost_x, What is the windows version on there now?
<Lost_x> windows7 ultimate
<jonascj> it is the os-prober utility that constructs those lines, right? The kernel and initrd lines of grub.cfg
<super> ewww thats a pirated copy
<Beldar> Lost_x, Where di you make the sda3 version?
<Beldar> did*
<jzc> hi
<jzc> this is mu first use ubuntu
<jzc> and irc
<jzc> hi
<jzc> what?
<Lost_x> i did not make the sda3
<th0rn> welcome to irc
<Abhijit> jzc, hello. glad to hear that.
<Beldar> jonascj, You don't do this is grub.cfg but in /etc/default/grub  than update grub
<Abhijit> read*
<jzc> In fact ,I'm a china
<Lost_x> that sda3 was the partition i created during the windows installation
<jzc> English is so bad,hehe
<Beldar> Lost_x, An ntfs?
<Lost_x> sda1 and sda2 are ntfs, sda3 is not
<bcvery> !cn | jzc
<ubottu> jzc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jzc> o
<Beldar> Lost_x, You are limited to 4 primaries or 3 primaries and an extended for logical partitions inside, are you aware of this?
<jzc> think you
<jonascj> Beldar: yeah, I just thought I had to go to the /etc/grub.d scripts/files, but yeah, /etc/default/grub seems like what I need
<Lost_x> i encountered that when partitioning the drive.
<Lost_x> only 4 primaries created
<Beldar> Lost_x, So what do you need help with, you have two windows partitions and want three linux?
<Beldar> windows is installed?
<Lost_x> actually, when i started windows7 from scratch, i created two partitions(100gb and 400gb)
<Beldar> Lost_x, how big is the HD?
<Lost_x> 500gb
<Beldar> Lost_x, So how can we help you?
<Lost_x> i wnat to dual boot my pc with windows and ubuntu
<Beldar> Lost_x, Are you in the ubuntu live right now?
<Lost_x> yes, on "installation type"
<Lost_x> 14.04lts
<Beldar> Lost_x, Can you take a screen shot of it and put it in a imagebin.
<Lost_x> ok, a minute
<html> hi
<super> my hot plug SATA hard drive is not getting detect by ubuntu
<super> i format this drive in ext4
<blackyboy> Hi , Everyone, Accidentally i have deleted 100MB MBR record of Windows while reformat the Windows, Now i can't access Ubuntu, When ever i used to On the machine its not showing the OS choosing menu, I want to make Ubuntu work, guide me please
<neo1691> Somebody here must have got bspwm working with lightdm?
<neo1691> need some helo
<Beldar> !info bspwm
<ubottu> Package bspwm does not exist in trusty
<super> need help with hotplug SATA hard drive not showing up
<super> it only shows up if I leave it on at the beginning of the bootup
<neo1691> Beldar I compiled it from source
<Beldar> neo1691, Where did you or are you getting bspwm?
<neo1691> it's a wm
<Beldar> neo1691, Support here technically is for what is in the ubuntu repos.
<neo1691> okay!
<neo1691> but basically bspwm has two files in its source, bspwm-session and bspwm.desktop
<Beldar> neo1691, You may get help just a heads up, ##linux might be helpful.
<iliv> I just realized something strange happened to this system. All symlinks in /etc/init.d/ are broken for no apparent reason: https://dpaste.de/biYW/raw Like, where do I even start to go about fixing this?
<neo1691> I just wanted to know where I am supposed to copy them
<Beldar> !bootinfo | blackyboy using a live ubuntu run this and pastebin the text
<ubottu> blackyboy using a live ubuntu run this and pastebin the text: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Lost_x> Beldar, here's the link of the image http://ibin.co/1TbYZV1zNx5B
<super> well i get zero response so far
<Beldar> Lost_x, Is there anything in sda3? do you want to share say media between both OS?
<super> i formatted my hard drive in EXT4 format it is hotplug SATA and this ubuntu doesn't show me my hotplug hard drive
<Lost_x> i want to install ubuntu in sda3 the some of it will be another drive the shared files/media for both os
<Beldar> Lost_x, sda3 says unknown what is it?
<Lost_x> not formatted
<Lost_x> i just created that using the windows installer
<Lost_x> the part the you have the option to created partitions
<Beldar> Lost_x, Lets be sure, close the installer and open gparted and take an image of it. You can't make a linux partition in windows.
<Lost_x> ok
<super> I am running Ubuntu64 and I have a SATA hotswap tray. Currently, the only way my system recognizes a new SATA drive in the hotswap tray is when I reboot. I'm able to remove the drive after unmounting it but I'd like Ubuntu to detect when I've put a new drive in the tray and automount it (like it does when I plug in an external USB drive) without having to reboot. Would someone please tell me how to set this up?
<super> how do I scan my system so that my hotplug will be detect?
<super> whats the point of having a hotplug tray when Ubuntu doesn't support it
<Lost_x> Beldar, is it a good choice to install ubuntu first before installing windows?
<jzc> i want get a chat room about game (escapesily wesnoth) .
<jzc> can help me?
<Beldar> Lost_x, Depends on your skills, mainly you want windows at the front if the disc.
<DLange> jzc: /join #wesnoth
<k1l> super: does the tray come with linux support?
<super> echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<super> already solved my own problem
<super> don't know why i have to run that to see my hard drive
<Beldar> Lost_x, Windows is where it should be, just trying to confirm what sda3 is and get you set for 3 more partitions a /  /home and swap you will need a extended to contain these.
<fklinguista> Hi there
<fklinguista> Big problem: I can't install anything
<Tonvin_> How to restart php-fpm on ubuntu 14.04
<fklinguista> for some reason the universe source is disabled and nothing I do can reenable it
<Beldar> fklinguista, What release is this?
<Lost_x> i have tried that the other day. created 3 more partition / swap and /home and the rest for the drive share by both os
<fklinguista> 12.10, I can't upgrade either
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<Beldar> fklinguista, 12.10 is eol.
<fklinguista> I get a 404 when trying to fetch packages
<FuzzyWhirlpool> RIP 12.10
<Beldar> 12.10 | fklinguista
<FuzzyWhirlpool> You'd better downgrade to 12.04
<Beldar> !12.10 | fklinguista
<ubottu> fklinguista: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<webmind> 12.10 has been eol for some time
<Lost_x> the problem i encountered was when i selected windows in grub loader windows wont proceed, just restarting all over again on windows welcome screen part
<k1l> FuzzyWhirlpool: downgrade is not supported
<webmind> sadly 12.04 with trust kernel breaks for nvidia
<FuzzyWhirlpool> I mean reinstall. lol
<fklinguista> So, basically, there is no easy way for me to upgrade now
<Beldar> Lost_x, Is ubuntu installed at all on this HD?
<k1l> !eol | fklinguista
<ubottu> fklinguista: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fklinguista> I was unsure if the upgrade would break my drivers
<k1l> fklinguista: see the eolupgrade howto.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> If you want to do a gamble, replace quantal lines in /etc/apt/sources.list with trusty
<Ben64> don't try that ^
<Beldar> FuzzyWhirlpool, Bad advice not appropriate, and don;t use the word downgrade without a context.
<fklinguista> Yeah, I am pretty much done with messing with the sources
<FuzzyWhirlpool> So, it's better to do a clean trusty install.
<fklinguista> I keep getting this line in apt-get
<fklinguista> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<Lost_x> Beldar, ubuntu was installed in another partition. drive c was windows, drive d i guess maybe the ubunto (dev/sda1) had created the  swap drive which is twice the size of my memory, the a /home
<Tonvin_> I had set error_log = /tmp/error.log ,phpinfo() show error_log value was specified,but php script can not write  errror logs
<fklinguista> Let me see how my partitions are
<Ben64> yep, because 12.10 hasn't been supported since may
<fklinguista> I hope I had enough sense to do a separate home partition
<Beldar> Lost_x, Sounds like you are mired in problems you have had, not really relevant for me to help you get installed.
<Beldar> Lost_x, Fir the record I have three OS on my HD I know this stuff.
<fklinguista> How can I check my partitions without gparted?
<fklinguista> I uninstalled gparted and (obviously) can't install it now
<Ben64> fklinguista: parted?
<fklinguista> Ben64, I just tried to -l in parted and nothing displayed
<fklinguista> nevermind, got it now
<fklinguista> Well, looks like I only have 1 Linux partition
<fklinguista> no seperate /home
<blackyboy> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807736/
<fklinguista> Ben64, would the fresh install be able to preserve my /home directory?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Then, start your backup of home on external hdd.
<Ben64> fklinguista: nope, you should back that up somewhere before
<fklinguista> I was afraid of this...
<fklinguista> I gotta see how big home is, lol
<FuzzyWhirlpool> How much is your homedir?
<fklinguista> Btw, does 13.04 still support GNOME Fallback?
<Ben64> don't run 13.04...
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Stick with LTS
<Ben64> yeah, 13.04 is already unsupported
<FuzzyWhirlpool> 12.04 or 14.04
<fklinguista> Oh, whoops
<fklinguista> yeah, I meant 14.04
<Ben64> 14.04 preferably at this point
<Ben64> gives you support and updates until 2019
<fklinguista> homedir is about 90 GB
<fklinguista> I should be able to put that on one exthdd that I have
<fklinguista> The thing is, I only started reusing my laptop recently
<blackyboy> Beldar: this is the output of bootinfoscript  >>>>>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807736/
<fklinguista> I mostly used my desktop, which I probably should upgrade soon, too
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Just go with install. Unless you choose to format the partition, your home should be safe.
<Ben64> really do need to format though
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Or rename your /home to /home-old or something.
<Beldar> blackyboy, "Hi , Everyone, Accidentally i have deleted 100MB MBR record of Windows"the windows boot partition is there, you are missing boot stuff in sda6 the ubuntu partition.
<Ben64> that won't solve it getting formatted...
<blackyboy> Beldar: ok then how can i fix this issue
<FuzzyWhirlpool> I think there is an option to leave the drive unformatted.
<Beldar> blackyboy, You are also missing the /bootmgr / is sda2 the windows C partition.
<Beldar> in*
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Windows boot partition is accidentally deleted. Maybe windows startup recovery could deal with it.
<super> thats easy fix
<meteorNewbie> Morning. What is the official way to set up a static default route in ubuntu?
<Beldar> blackyboy, Did you have a ubuntu boot partition?
<super> do you have your windows disc?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> ip route will do the task.
<blackyboy> Beldar: no idea for me while reformatting i have delete that Windows 100 MB and Windows installed partition and then i recreated those, but never touched the partition were Ubuntu installed, So i Thought  it will boot properly, after installing the Windows only i can access windows, now i cant see Ubuntu but the partition and files are still there
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: And if it doesn't stick on reboot?
<blackyboy> Beldar: no i dont have a separate boot partition
<fklinguista> Ben64:  More good news...  My desktop was also 12.10...
<blackyboy> Beldar: boot was inside / as /boot , i don't have a separate partition for boot2
<Beldar> blackyboy, Not sure how what youhave done would remove grub in sda6 it makes no sense.
<blackyboy> typo 2
<fklinguista> And the HDD is bigger on it, so on top of everything, looks like I have to go buy a larger external drive
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, unless you add some lines in /etc/network/interfaces. Though it will interfere with network manager.
<blackyboy> Beldar: ya me to don't have idea , cos i never use to create a /boot in Ubuntu
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: I'm using 14.04 server will it interfere still?
<fklinguista> Well, thanks everyone for the help
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Server? I guess it won't interfere with network manager, because nm is found on desktop versions.
<fklinguista> I'm just going to go to bed, since it's late and I know what's on my plate now...
<fklinguista> I'll start the backup process soon
<Beldar> blackyboy, You could try chrooting to sda6 and running a apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc just to make sure anything is cleaned out than run apt-get install grub-common grub-pc than when asked grub in sda and run a grub update just to be sure.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> chroot is the ultimate way to fix a broken ubuntu system
<blackyboy> ok let me try @ Beldar
<Kakadu> Hello. I need to install Qt 5.2.1 on Ubuntu 12.04 Virtual machine (on Travis CI server). Currently I add trusy repo and install it but it takes a lot of time. Where can I find Qt 5.2.1 backported to Precious?
<rnat> you may find ur sys backup here http://www.nsa.gov/
<FuzzyWhirlpool> lol
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: Good. I've seen a few examples on configs and tried one which screwed things up for me. How would you set it up?
<super> hahaha
<super> NSA got everyone's backup
<rnat> quite handy website , free cloud space
<sokoll> Quick question for ubuntu wizards, does anyone know if it's possible to have separate versions of java running on the same ubuntu server?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> `man interfaces` is a good way to learn ubuntu networking config.
<Mister-T-52> Hi guy's for use a live USB of ubuntu, what is the best ? Harddisk USB2 vs Usb Key in USB3 ?
<Mister-T-52> and why ?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Just add up or post-up script to achieve your desired network setup.
<Beldar> Mister-T-52, best is an opinion, however a HD is hit and miss, use a usb flash.
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: Thanks. Been there. It doesn't say much about setting stuff up in the config file though.
<rnat> sokoll: http://superuser.com/questions/135580/multiple-java-environment-on-the-same-linux-machine
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: I tried this adding this: post-up /sbin/ip ip route replace default via 172.16.10.10 dev eth0 It felt wrong when I tried it and it obviously was... What do you think is amiss?
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: It doesn't seem right to put commands in /etc/network/interfaces.d/eth0.cfg
<FuzzyWhirlpool> You need two commands
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: I'm using replace so this works fine on the command line
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: If you're thinking of del/add.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, you store your own config on interfaces.d directory and store your networking scripts somewhere else.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> First, add a new static route then replace the default route.
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: You don't happen to know where "somewhere else" is by any chance? :-)
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: If we're talking command line here replace actually does what you are saying and it works fine. It's just not persistent on reboot.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Write your ip scripts on /etc/ip-up.sh then add a post-up to execute /etc/ip-up.sh
<Aliekezhi> is there a way to disable a graphic card integrated to the CPU ?
<Aliekezhi> on a laptop with 2 different AMD graphic card, it always choose the CPU's integrated as the default one whatever I do
<Aliekezhi> disabling the card in /sys, changing the order of cards in Xorg didn't work...
<Aliekezhi> (using fglrx "catalyst" driver)
<function9> can you disable one of them in the bios?
<Aliekezhi> no
<meteorNewbie> FuzzyWhirlpool: Thanks. I'll try that.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> np
<FuzzyWhirlpool> X is still no good at handling multiple gpu and takes the easy one to use.
<arjun_k> hi
<blackyboy1> Beldar: it's giving error while im trying to install sudo apt-get install grub-common grub-pc
<arjun_k> can i ask some doubts regarding remote access
<arjun_k> ?
<arjun_k> in ubuntu 12.04?
<Beldar> blackyboy1, A chroot is in root no sudo
<blackyboy1> ok let me
<bcvery> !ask | arjun_k
<ubottu> arjun_k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Do you actually do chroot, blackyboy1 ?
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: no idea :(
<arjun_k> k
<arjun_k> how can i access a remote computer which doesnt have static ip
<arjun_k> ?
<Beldar> blackyboy1, http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/creating-chroot-ubuntu.html?m=1  this is a chroot info page
<arjun_k>  how can i access a remote computer which doesnt have static ip ? <bcvery>
<Beldar> blackyboy1, A chroot get you to the install as a root user, the commands are run there with no sudo.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> basically, you need to mount your sda6 partition on somedir, for example /mnt. Then cd into /mnt and launch `sudo chroot .`
<Beldar> gets*
<blackyboy1> ok ill try
<Beldar> blackyboy1, Follow the link I gave you.
<sokoll> rnat: thanks :)
<arjun_k> how can i access a remote computer which doesnt have static ip ?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Register for a dyndns
<arjun_k> how can we do that?
<arjun_k> i need to connect to both windows and ubuntu?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Just search for dynamic dns and register with one of the service, for example no-ip
<cebuano> arjun_k check PM thats the no-ip web
<cebuano> FuzzyWhirlpool what app d o i install for proxy
<SirAble> I am running Trusty on a Pentium M and tried to apply updates tonight.  I get the error "This kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU" and I don't know how to proceed.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Proxy software? squid3, polipo, privoxy, tor etc.
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: GRUB failed to install to the following devices:                                     │
<blackyboy1>  │                                                                                      │
<blackyboy1>  │ /dev/sda
<Amaze-balls> Yo
<FuzzyWhirlpool> You need to mount /proc inside the chroot
<cebuano> I currently purchased 2 roots in diferent company , I run a bot on the first root when the bot connects it uses proxy, dfrent ip not the my root ip, now the other one i also run a perl bot on it, when the 2nd bot connect bot uses the real IP not proxy, what app do i install on the 2nd root ?
<cebuano> *IRC bot
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Oh, irc bot. I have no knowledge about it.
<cebuano> NO
<cebuano> what im talking is the IP
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: will this command do it ? for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/temp$i;  done
<cebuano> other my first root uses proxy and the 2nd root dont have it uses the real IP
<cebuano> what app do ineed to update on 2nd root
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: Did i want to mount all separately ?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> yes, if you mount your ubuntu sda on /mnt/tmp
<blackyboy1> yes i done it
<FuzzyWhirlpool> so you just need to chroot into /mnt/temp
<arjun_k> is ther any tools like Webex to access different systems remotely in diff os without static ip?
<Abhijit> arjun_k, teamviewer?
<arjun_k> i mean any free software?
<cebuano> arjun_k, dude I already gave you the link
<Abhijit> its free for personal use arjun_k
<cebuano> tdownload their softwre
<cebuano> FuzzyWhirlpool ddnt answer my yet tho
<cebuano> :P
<arjun_k> but ir will expire in 30 days
<Abhijit> arjun_k, no
<lemonsparrow> chown -R user1 dir/ will change the owner of that directory to user1. I want to know if I can give the ownership of same directory to two users ? user1 and user2 ?
<cebuano> arjun_k, WTH what do you expect, FREE
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Sorry, cebuano. I don't know about it.
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: yes i have followed the steps as there mentioned, i have mounted my  / into my /mnt/temp , my / partition was /dev/sda6, what i did is mkdir /mnt/temp && mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/temp
<blackyboy1> but still im getting error while installing grub
<arjun_k> means i need to access more than one syatems remotely without much fee?
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: postimg.org/image/dp89h7kjx/c437c68e/
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: http://postimg.org/image/dp89h7kjx/c437c68e/
<cebuano> FuzzyWhirlpool Okay last Question brotha its just a simple YES or NO question , is it possible to hide a process, hide it from root using user account? , I know it root see's everything bot just asking if its possible or theres a way on hiding it using their user account.
<blackyboy1> FuzzyWhirlpool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807893/
<cebuano> Just making sure nobody doing bad things on my root
<cebuano> so i see evrything.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> blackboy, you'd better read this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cebuano> I currently have 30 users n my box
<OerHeks> cebuano, "hide it from root using user account" ? it is root, or user account.
<arjun_k> eans i need to access more than one syatems remotely without much fee?
<cebuano> OerHeks im the root, is it possible for them to hide from me on what they run on their accounts
<cebuano> *run a program
<FuzzyWhirlpool> You need a hardened system to do that. It's called process isolation.
<Beldar> FuzzyWhirlpool, They are missing grub at the least, and that paste looks like there are more problems than just that
<cebuano> so top see's everything?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> No normal user can peep into other users processes.
<cebuano> FuzzyWhirlpool ,if your access is just a user and you wanted to hde a certain process, enable not be seen by the root , is it possible ? thats what im scared of if somebody uses my root on iligal matters
<CpuID> hey guys - how often do you find your getting a 404 off certain mirrors for recently added packages?
<CpuID> it almost feels like the packages/releases lists are updated before the pkgs make it to the mirrors half the time...?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Just disable root account and use sudo instead.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> No one will be able to use sudo unless they are in sudo group.
<neo1691> finally got able to start bspwm, now need some help, I have the gtk theme looking pretty ugly!
<k1l> CpuID: depends on your mirror. they are 2 days behind some times
<Beldar> blackyboy1, I have to crash, you seem to have not chrooted in.
<neo1691> the same windows looks great on a unity session
<k1l> CpuID: see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<CpuID> thats a bit sucky :(
<FuzzyWhirlpool> blackboy, you need to chroot first to /mnt/temp, not just cd
<OerHeks> !find bspwm
<CpuID> an example: build	17-Jul-2014 07:42:19	1405582939,,ui,message,    amazon_instance_pv_precise_us-west-2: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-67.101_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<ubottu> Package/file bspwm does not exist in trusty
<CpuID> dist-upgrade on a precise instance got that...
<cebuano> FuzzyWhirlpool, is there any way to run a program and not be seen by the root? , thats what im trying to ask i wanna make sure all of my users dont use my shell on iligal things.
<k1l> CpuID: works here
<OerHeks> neo1691, how did you install bspwm ?
<CpuID> weird...
<FuzzyWhirlpool> `sudo chroot .` remember to include the dot, as it tells chroot that you'd use current directory as new root.
<CpuID> oh well, yea thanks for that linkt hough
<CpuID> though*
<CpuID> ill see what i can do
<CpuID> that wasnt the only one i had
<cebuano> FuzzyWhirlpool, is that for me?
<k1l> CpuID: but i get 91.189.91.14 as ip for that server
<CpuID> i build about 12 amazon AMIs in parallel right now, in 4 regions (3 per region), and about 3 out of 12 failed, mostly due to 404s on different pkgs
<CpuID> interesting
<CpuID> yea ok
<FuzzyWhirlpool> no, it's for blackyboy
<CpuID> another:
<CpuID> build	17-Jul-2014 07:41:20	1405582880,,ui,message,    amazon_instance_pv_precise_us-west-1: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.2.0-67-virtual_3.2.0-67.101_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<CpuID> but yea thats also .13
<CpuID> i wonder if that machine is behind?
<CpuID> bit of a PITA being its security.ubuntu :P
<FuzzyWhirlpool> cebuano: there is no way to hide user process from root eyes.
<CpuID> i guess i could hosts file it temporarily or something
<k1l> CpuID: or its down/corrupted etc. maybe ask the canonical server guys
<CpuID> yea...
<CpuID> any idea of a best contact for them?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> cebuano: This is what you want, maybe. http://www.debian-administration.org/article/702/Hiding_processes_from_other_users
<CpuID> on a train? :P
<arjun_k> after registering in noip, how can i control the remote system in ubuntu?
<brucelee_> im using supermicro ipmi remote ikvm to try to access my ubuntu server. It successfully gets to grub boot loader screen, but after i select ubuntu, its just a black screen
<brucelee_> anyone know whats happening?
<brucelee_> im able to ssh in
<brucelee_> so the server is up, but i just get a black screen from ipmi
<everyqas> Hi guys. How can I switch betweens Gedit tabs?
<CpuID> pinged #ubuntu-mirrors
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CpuID> see what happens
<everyqas> Google answers didn't helped me.
<brucelee_> cfhowlett: thanks!
<OerHeks> everyqas, with your mouse ?
<cfhowlett> brucelee happy2help
<everyqas> OerHeks, I prefer keyboard shortcuts …
<arjun_k> cebuano: after registering in noip, how can i control the remote system in ubuntu?
<arjun_k> <cebuano> : after registering in noip, how can i control the remote system in ubuntu?
<Lost_x> Beldar, thanks
<OerHeks> everyqas, see top panel > documents > alt+1 alt+2 etc
<Lost_x> gtg
<arkonova> Hi guys, How can it be that nodejs is apt-get intalled at a six month old v10.0.25 given that we are now at v10.0.29 (stable)? Am I missing something?
<arkonova> On a 14.04, apt-get updated system of course
<cfhowlett> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<OerHeks> arkonova, as it is stable, and tested sytemwide.
<arkonova> Ok, so it is normal. nothing to worry about?
<arkonova> I'll have to clone the latest If I want to...
<arkonova> OerHeks: thx
<OerHeks> arkonova, it is the choise for LTS, stable release.
<arkonova> Ha!
<everyqas> OerHeks, yes, that works. But I want to navigate like I can in all other applications with Alt + Tab.
<OerHeks> everyqas, nope, alt + tab is between applications
<OerHeks> everyqas, then open 2 x gedit :-D
<introom> hi
<introom> I have a file, name it fileA.
<introom> fileA is constantly being re-written. I want to display it in the terminal without manunally refreshing it.
<introom> how to do that/
<everyqas> OerHeks, sorry, I meant Ctrl + Tab.
<introom> say, if I use vim to display it, I have to do, :e!  . Is there any tool suffice that?
<th0rn> tail -f /your/file/name
<OerHeks> everyqas, maybe you an change that shortkey in systemsettings, it can be tricky
<somsip> introom: try -F instead of -f (see 'man tail')
<FuzzyWhirlpool> less /var/log/syslog
<introom> somsip: I tried. but -f -F seems the same
<introom> what's the nuance?
<somsip> introom: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18760/how-does-the-tail-commands-f-parameter-work
<FuzzyWhirlpool> `less` is better. Just press shift+g to go to end of line.
<tapomay> wqw
<introom> FuzzyWhirlpool: less doesn't refresh it.
<cristian_c> Hi
<OerHeks> introom, i just tested this > tail -n 50 -F /path/to/file.txt
<cristian_c> I've to remove lamp components from autostart
<cristian_c> (apache, mysql, for example)
<cristian_c> but update-rc.d -f whatever remove
<cristian_c> doesn't work
<cristian_c> whatever = process name
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<OerHeks>  sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 disable
<OerHeks> !info bum
<cristian_c> OerHeks, ah, disable instead of remove?
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (trusty), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<cristian_c> :)
<OerHeks> cristian_c, jups, you can also install bum and control it from there
<cristian_c> OerHeks, I remember I tried with bum, no success
<OerHeks> disable should work
<cristian_c> OerHeks, ok, with 'disable' and then service whatever start to start manually?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> without autostart
<cristian_c> :)
<OerHeks> yes, start it with 'sudo service apache2 start '
<gogoat10^2> sudo aptitude? or apt-get?
<cristian_c> OerHeks, perfect
<cristian_c> thanks
<k1l> cristian_c: is it the lamp package or the original ubuntu packages?
<cristian_c> k1l, lamp installed with tasksel
<OerHeks> gogoat10^2, which one you like, both wants sudo
<k1l> gogoat10^2: apt-get. but since 14.04 you can use apt
<cristian_c> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu15 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 240 kB
<gogoat10^2> cool thx
<Nemo_> hi not able ot fond what is $JAVA
<cristian_c> lol
<Yevgeny> I need some help to bashscripting
<Nemo_> $JAVA where to change its value
<webmind> ask
<k1l> Yevgeny: #bash channel?
<Yevgeny> I want to create a script to spawn a telnet session to an HP switch and make a backup on the config
<Nemo_> now $JAVA is set to /bin/java/bin/java
<Nemo_> how to chsnge
<Nemo_> change
<Yevgeny> k1l: thanks
<Nemo_> oye
<k1l> Nemo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<cristian_c> OerHeks, update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mysqld: file does not exist
<cristian_c> OerHeks, any iother ideas?
<cristian_c> *any other
<OerHeks> update-rc.d -f mysql disable
<arjun_k> i need to get the control of  remote system
<OerHeks> cristian_c, i know the manual is not very clear about it  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<cristian_c> OerHeks, I've tried this command, before
<switchtehbeat> I want to dual boot Ubuntu 14.04 with windows 7, what OS do I install first?
<cristian_c> ah, ok,, without 'd'
<cristian_c> sorry
<Ben64> switchtehbeat: windows
<switchtehbeat> install windows first then ubuntu ben64?
<OerHeks> cristian_c, now you will never forget this :-)
<cristian_c> OerHeks, thanks for the link
<Ben64> switchtehbeat: indeed
<cristian_c> :)
<switchtehbeat> you 100% sure?
<Ben64> switchtehbeat: yarp
<cristian_c> * saved in Favourites *
<switchtehbeat> thanks, bbs.
<TheJoker> Hi all, Can someone suggest a desktop countdown timer for ubuntu 14.04? similar to this? http://countdown.onlineclock.net/ but offline
<arjun_k> i need to get the control of  remote system. how can i do that?
<Ben64> arjun_k: ssh
<sokoll> can anyone give me a quick bit of help with a mod_rewrite redirect question on ubuntu?
<cristian_c> OerHeks, I've tried with 'mysql' but i get errors. I've looked at the upstart manual you have lined
<cristian_c> OerHeks, I try to look for in /etc/init.d
<lvv> hoi
<sokoll> anyone?
<lvv> anybody working on packaging libreSSL ?
<sokoll> can anyone give me a quick bit of help with a mod_rewrite redirect question on ubuntu?
<arjun_k> i need to get the control of  remote system which does not have static ip. how can i do that?
<Ben64> arjun_k: ssh
<arjun_k> ssh can be used with static ip right?
<sokoll> can anyone help me?
<Ben64> arjun_k: can be used with anything
<arjun_k> i need to get the  desktop screen and access it
<arjun_k> then how?
<Ben64> arjun_k: vnc over ssh?
<arjun_k>  i need to get the  desktop screen and access it for windows and for ubuntu
<arjun_k> is ther any tutorial for that?
<Ben64> probably if you google it you can find one. its pretty simple though. set up a vnc server that listens on localhost, use ssh to forward the port and connect
<arjun_k> so that i can see the remote desk top and access it?
<Ben64> yep
<arjun_k> is ther any charges fr that?
<Ben64> no...
<arjun_k> kk
<arjun_k> thnk u
<arjun_k> it can be used for window s and ubuntu?
<TheJoker> hi, no suggestions??
<Ben64> arjun_k: all of your questions can be answered by google, but yes
<arjun_k> kk. thank u
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cristian_c> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7808285/
<sokoll> can anyone give me a quick bit of help with a mod_rewrite redirect question on ubuntu?
<Yevgeny> looks like expect does the job pretty good
<Yevgeny> j/ #iphone
<Abhijit> !ask | sokoll
<ubottu> sokoll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> cristian_c, i just wondered, and found this > sudo echo "manual" >> /etc/init/mysql.override >>  https://scottlinux.com/2013/10/30/starting-and-stopping-services-at-boot-on-ubuntu-with-upstart/
<saretta> spyro
<OerHeks> cristian_c, because apache2 is doing it right, and mysql not, i do not understand that difference
<cristian_c> OerHeks, yeah
<cristian_c> it's so
<sokoll> ubottu: well it felt like people were ignoring me, asked to ask out of politeness.
<ubottu> sokoll: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> OerHeks, I've also multple winbdd processes and also smbd
<Abhijit> :-/
<sokoll> Currently I have mod_rewrite configured as follows:
<sokoll> <VirtualHost *:80>
<sokoll> ServerName  address.website.org
<sokoll> ServerAdmin webmaster@website.org
<sokoll> DocumentRoot /var/www
<sokoll> Redirect permanent / http://www.website.org/site
<unopaste> sokoll you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> sokoll you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sokoll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7808327/
<q_> hello
<catNode> I'm using a X220 running 14.04LTS, and there is something wrong with the unit, because I'm getting constant random shutdowns every 10 minutes or so. After doing an acpi_listen in terminal, it seems that it's picking up constant 'button/power PBTN 00000080 00000000' commands which are obviously causing the shutdowns. Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to ignore or block these 'button/power PBTN' commands it receives?
<art_django> hi gays
<art_django> it is true? :
<art_django> class PostsListView(ListView):
<art_django>     model = Post
<art_django>     paginate_by = 2
<art_django>     def social_link(request):
<art_django>         soc = FooterLink.objects.all()
<unopaste> art_django you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<oliver__> de
<era> kk
<tevin> hu
<tevin> hi
<karan200000> hello bhai
<sokoll> Ok, I have a question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7808327/
<Abhijit> !in | karan200000
<ubottu> karan200000: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<karan200000> aur batao abhijit bhai?
<karan200000> sab theek?
<Abhijit> !english | karan200000
<ubottu> karan200000: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> !in | karan200000
<ubottu> karan200000: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<karan200000> ok, got it
<karan200000> so, how're u?
<Abhijit> !ot | karan200000
<ubottu> karan200000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karan200000> :/
<Abhijit> karan200000, :-)
<karan200000> O_o
<karan200000> !cmds
<karan200000> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Abhijit> karan200000, /msg ubottu !test
<karan200000> !in | Jactly
<ubottu> Jactly: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Lope> trying to kill all my X processes from another screen. xkill -all -display 0 or :0 is not working? unable to find display ":0" (or "0")
<marcules> hi
<chris112> smartctl. i issued a test but the computer hibernated in between. can i tell if a test is running or was aborted?
<Gallomimia> nvidia drivers: proprietary or opensourced?
<iszak> I am trying to write a find command that will find all files of a certain type and change to that directory and run that command. This is what I have so far find . -maxdepth 2 -iname Gemfile -exec sh -c "cd {} && bundle install" but it doesn't work
<TJ-> iszak: Use "-execdir"
<TJ-> iszak: how about: " find . -maxdepth 2 -iname Gemfile -execdir sh -c 'bundle install' "
<iszak> TJ-: that is EXACTLY what I was looking for, thanks so much this is going right to the memory bank
<iszak> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> iszak: Are you looking for a *directory* named Gemfile, or a directory containing a *file* called Gemfile ?
<iszak> Good point, I will specify -type f :)
<decci> I am after a simple script with a GUI front end which will take everything from an Ubuntu session and turn it into a bootable ISO. The only thing I need to be the same as the original Live CD image is the /etc/ folder and everything in it so the ISO auto-detects the system's hardware when run on a new machine.
<TJ-> iszak: :)
<decci> Any idea
<TJ-> decci: sounds like you want to investigate LVM snapshots
<decci> TJ-: how shall I approach
<TJ-> decci: Well, a snapshot would capture a  coherent 'session' at a point in time... then you have to figure out how to translate that into a bootable ISO :)
<decci> Is it possible
<TJ-> decci: sounds like you might get away with a USB-installed ISO with persistent storage
<webfox>  Hello folks!
<TJ-> decci: If it has to be on a DVD physically, then you'd have to modify the squashfs image on the ISO itself
<decci> Read about remasterpup2 in puppy Linux
<webfox> I have one network settings when I am home and another for work. Is it possible to create a switch from one to another on Ubuntu?
<Caroga> webfox, what do you mean, dont understand ur question
<brothersome> webfox, I do that for work and private
<brothersome> webfox, add a connection and set static addresses
<busterOfGhosts> Hello
<webfox> Caroga, in Macs it is called Locations, on the Network painel. I can completly change the network settings basic on my location. Do you think it is possible on Ubuntu?
<gogogadgeto> hi, can u tell me why "gvfs-mount -s gphoto2" working but not with sudo?
<webfox> brothersome: how do I add a connection?
<Caroga> webfox, I believe adding another connection setup is probably your best way
<jawwwer>  Hi all. How do I create a hotspot for my mobile phone using my laptop that is running xubuntu
<decci> TJ-: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=33979
<brothersome> webfox: Right on top the screen there is an icon with 2 arrows
<Caroga> jawwwer, Create a new Wifi network
<decci> TJ-: Will remasterpup2 help
<jawwwer> Caroga: is there any GUI way to do it?
<jawwwer> I am new to linux :s
<Caroga> yes there is
<Caroga> in the right top side you will find an icon with 2 arrows or with a wifi signal.
<Caroga> press that, a menu will open, and there you can select to create a new wifi network.
<jawwwer> yeah
<TJ-> decci: I have no idea, but for Debian/Ubuntu I'd very much doubt it
<jawwwer> Caroga: ah there is
<jawwwer> Caroga: but my current connection is wired
<jawwwer> taht doesn't matter
<Caroga> nope.
<jawwwer> thank you Caroga  :)
<webfox> brothersome: yes, got it. Cool. Thank you!
<Caroga> jawwwer, if that doesn't seem to do the trick then you could also try the following instructions (READ BEFORE USING) http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-laptop-android/
<webfox> Caroga: that is it. Thank you!
<Caroga> No problem.
<decci> TJ-: http://www.distrogeeks.com/install-remastersys-ubuntu/
<jawwwer> Caroga: it created the wifi but it doesn't work in mobile
<Caroga> jawwwer, try the instruction on the site i linked earlier, READ BEFORE TRYING please
<jawwwer> Caroga: I have 14.04 and apple phone
<ytg_movs> hi, which shell script is used in 14.04?
<TJ-> ytg_movs: Your question doesn't make sense, since there are thousands of shell scripts in Ubuntu
<ytg_movs> thanks TJ- i mean which shell script language, sry
<TJ-> ytg_movs: dash and bash
<ytg_movs> ok, thanks. and if i want to be a unix admin eventually, are those the best shell scripting languages to start with?
<ytg_movs> TJ-, ^
<gogogadgeto> what do I have to do that "gvfs-mount -s gphoto2" works with sudo?
<TJ-> ytg_movs: If you're interested in *nix then you'd want to be familiar with zsh and plain sh as well
<amirseni> i'/quit
<ytg_movs> thaks TJ-
<TJ-> ytg_movs: And of course, be familiar with what the coreutils can do
<GreatPotato> Whats the latest php version in apt?
<TJ-> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in trusty
<webfox> Could someone recommend me a irc client please?
<ikonia> GreatPotato: it depends on your distro
<TJ-> !info php5
<ikonia> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<GreatPotato> Whatever the latest is?
<GreatPotato> 12.04?
<Shardvexz> webfox, I recommend hexchat
<TJ-> !info php5 precise
<GreatPotato> Is ubuntu a good choice for an internal webserver?
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.13 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ikonia> it works fine as a web server
<cfhowlett> !server | GreatPotato
<ubottu> GreatPotato: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Shardvexz> Hexchat is the continuation of xchat, it has a lot of improvements. It's very versatile and powerful, @ webfox
<webfox> Shardvexz: installing it. Thank you!
<webfox> Could someone help me install Sublime Text 2 please ?
<ikonia> webfox: it's documented on the website
<ikonia> and there are documets in the tar file, or the pre-release debian repos
<webfox_> Back from Ubuntu! :D
<Lost_x> GreatPotato, Ubunto is a desktop distro. debian or centoos is a good server
<webfox> ikonia: ok, great. Thank you!
<ikonia> GreatPotato: ignore what Lost_x just said, ubuntu is a fine choice for running a server
<ikonia> Lost_x: ubuntu is a pretty widely used server distro - please don't say "it's a desktop"
<Lost_x> GreatPotato, latest Ubuntu is 14.04LTS i guess.
<cfhowlett> greatdex let's see "spotify announces they dropped debian in favor of ubuntuserver ..."
<amirseni> i need some pointers on nouveau under 12.04 64bit, got a laptop connected to a tv through HDMI, when starting from livecd 12.04 64 bit the display works perfectly, after installing to the hard drive after a shor period of time I get "No Signal"on the TV. Now when trying livecd 12.04.4 "No Signal"shows up, same thing with 14.04.
<ses1984> switching to ubuntu isn't exactly "dropping debian"
<Lost_x> my mistake, yes i do that ubuntu has a server the Ubuntu14.04lts
<jawwwer> Caroga: not working
<ytg_movs> yay TJ-  check it out :)  http://zsh.sourceforge.net/Doc/zsh_us.pdf
<ytg_movs> so TJ- if i learn plain sh first, is that better than leanring dash or bash first? it seems they were built on the plain sh is that true? so it might be betterto learn the plain sh first?
<TJ-> ytg_movs: I think you'll find learning them all in parallel by writing scripts that challenge you to figure out how to achieve something, which forces you to explore the documentation and do tests, is the best way
<tinker> how can I watch how much memory and cpu the computer is using in ubuntu?
<function9> tinker: top
<TJ-> tinker: "top" in a terminal
<function9> tinker: there's also htop
<santhosh_> ubuntu kernel 3.11.0-24-generic supported wine version
<ineedhelpnow> anyone to help me
<ytg_movs> thanks TJ- i'll do that, but for now i am still learing the basics and know prety much nothing about cli, so you think zsh might be a place to start? i like to set a strong foundation before getting into things. if i can get docs on any one, dash, bash, zhs, or plain sh, which one should i start with? from zero.
<cfhowlett> !ask|ineedhelpnow
<ubottu> ineedhelpnow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> ytg_movs: for example, figure out how to write a simple HTTP *server* just using the shell language itself... see what you discover
<ytg_movs> well, yes, 'the shell language' but which one?
<ineedhelpnow> help with intel graphics and installation on mac mini a little delayed bootup
<TJ-> ytg_movs: Start with what is installed in Ubuntu - lots of dash and bash scripts... use them as a learning resource - study them
<cfhowlett> !mac | ineedhelpnow
<ubottu> ineedhelpnow: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tinker> function9, ,TJ: ty. what does htop add to top?
<ineedhelpnow> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TJ-> ytg_movs: hint: bash supports "/dev/tcp/$HOSTNAME/$PORT" file descriptor connections
<ytg_movs> ok. that's a good idea since i lready have  anice set up here. TJ- thanks.
<__Rocky__> ytg_movs, I suggest  bash.  First http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/, then the bash info pages. After that you can learn about other shells.
<TJ-> __Rocky__: starting with Bash isn't ideal, since it is the greatest superset of functionality... it's better to learn a 'lesser' shell first, and then learn the bash extensions that add power
<ytg_movs> thanks __Rocky__ i'm still getting to the level where i can use that guide.
<TJ-> __Rocky__: ytg_movs for example, knowing bash but not sh is not helpful if you get dumped in the initrd because the root file-system won't mount
<ytg_movs> should be an experienced UNIX or Linux user, familiar with basic commands, man pages and documentation
<TJ-> ytg_movs: man-pages are your bible :)
<ytg_movs> yeah, those are manual pages?
<MrPPS> hmm, anyone else experienced tmux in ubuntu ignoring your .tmux.conf file, even when all previous tmux sessions have been killed?
<TJ-> ytg_movs: "man bash"
<__Rocky__> TJ-, you have a point there
<TJ-> __Rocky__: I've been bitten by it! ... wondering why my hacking to fix a server wasn't working :)
<bong> hi i tried to remove audacious from lubuntu but it says lubuntu-desktop will also be removed. is it safe to remove audacious?
<cfhowlett> bong why remove it?  It's so small!
<cfhowlett> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (trusty), package size 240 kB, installed size 1498 kB
<ytg_movs> ok, and i figured out why my screen flickers every once in a while. i hve the liquid effect enabld so when i go too far in an app, like for example, delete too far, it sends out the watter effect waves. i think i'll leave it as an incentive to stop making mistakes.
<bong> cfhowlet because i now have vlc installed.
<cfhowlett> bong so?  still no need to remove audacious.  just don't use it.
<cfhowlett> bong but if you insist, yeah, no lubuntu-desktop will make you sad ...
<Caroga> cfhowlett, are you any good at bluetooth and wifi problems ?
<cfhowlett> Caroga not only "not good" I have zero knowledge.  sorry.
<TJ-> He can probably create them as well as the rest of us :)
<Caroga> haha
<cfhowlett> ^^ not really saying much there, tj
<TJ-> :p
<Caroga> Still +1 for TJ-
<Caroga> but yeah that kinda s**ks
<TJ-> Caroga: Bluetooth *and* WiFi? ... did you accidentally hit the RF Kill switch?
<function9> Caroga: what chipset?
<Caroga> Trying to stream music over bluetooth and that works, but my wifi gets awful instable
<Caroga> function9, I believe its all intel
<Caroga> lemme check
<TJ-> Caroga: That is because they are likely both operating in the 2.4GHz ISM band, and interfering
<TJ-> Caroga: some Wifi chipsets/drivers have an option "bt-coexistence" which can be enabled to help things.
<Caroga> Hmm I could switch to 5GHz on my wifi but I'd rather not
<bong> cfhowlett is the statement also true for abviword and gnumeric if i install libreoffice??
<TJ-> Caroga: But, best solution - if it is available - is to switch the WiFi to 5.xGHz (802.11a/n instead of 802.11b/g/n)
<cfhowlett> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<cfhowlett> bong don't know if removal of abi or gnumeric will remove lubuntu-desktop ... test it and see.
<Caroga> TJ-, I can do that but I rather not.
<Caroga> function9, it's intel
<TJ-> Caroga: You can try repositioning your 802.11gn gear, or lowering the output power... so the area around the Bluetooth path doesn't have such powerful interference
<Caroga> product: Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak]
<Caroga> vendor: Intel Corporation
<cfhowlett> bong to see what will be effected, run this terminal command: apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop
<bong> cfhowlett i mean would u remove abi and gnumeeric if u were installing libreoffice?
<Caroga> TJ-, how could one use the help of bt-coexistence ?
<cfhowlett> bong if it didn't effect my overall system, yes.
<TJ-> Caroga: That is usually an option on the kernel driver *if* it is available at all
<Caroga> TJ-, also, couldnt i just switch the wifi channel and see if that helps ?
<TJ-> Caroga: It might, but 802.11bgn and Bluetooth use different spread-spectrum techniques so moving the Wifi won't necessarily help... unless you also have other neighbouring 2.4GHz WAPs affecting the signals too
<bong> cfhowlett  so u removed abi and gnumeric?
<cfhowlett> bong did, but I'm on xubuntu, not lubuntu ... YMMV
<TJ-> bong: If you do "apt-cache rdepends <packagename>" it'll show you all the reverse-dependencies - in other words, the packages that will be removed if you remove that package
<cfhowlett> TJ- good one!  thanks.
<Caroga> Hmm i think ill try, I just read that BT doesnt channels on channel 13 and 14, maybe this could be a easy solution
<function9> Caroga: Is the power management disabled on the wifi?
<TJ-> Caroga: remember that 802.11n uses wider channels though, 40MHz typically so the overlap is quite significant
<Caroga> I have it running on 20MHz atm
<__Rocky__> In Ubuntu 14.04, the area to resize window(where the cursor changes to resize) is extremely small
<__Rocky__> does anyone else have this issue?
<Caroga> You do know quite a lot about this stuff TJ-
<Caroga> function9, How could I tell ?
<TJ-> __Rocky__: yeah, some bright spark changed it to a single pixel some time back... great isn't it?
<TJ-> Caroga: I should hope do!
<__Rocky__> TJ-, Its like holding a carrot in front of a horse.
<Caroga> function9, according to powertop it's not on
<metamorpy> Hey guys, having a bit of trouble with my ubuntu server installation, the /boot is full, and when attemting to follow guides to clean out old kernels, i get a message of unmet dependencies, that are not going to be installed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<bong> cfhowlett ok tnx. im leaving audacious and gnome m player on my system.
<__Rocky__> But, looking at the bright side this is more addictive than flappy bird
<function9> Caroga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z#Wireless_connection
<k1l> __Rocky__: hold "alt" and middle mouse button
<TJ-> Caroga: see "man iw" ... pay attention to "iw phy <phyname> set txpower ..." for example
<bong> cfhowlett  what could have have happened if i removed lubuntu-desktop?
<__Rocky__> k1l, alt + middle mouse button isn't doing anything
<cfhowlett> bong see for yourself:  apt-cache rdepends lubuntu-desktop
<Wes-> anybody else lose sshd with the patch updates this morning, due to AllowRootLogin=with-password in sshd_config?  Trying to figure out if Ubuntu goofed or if I have desktops with non-standard configs.
<k1l> __Rocky__: sure its ubuntu 14.04 with unity?
<__Rocky__> k1l, Gnome session fallback
<owlbread> Does anyone have any idea what the difference between "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" and "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" is in /etc/default/grub?
<k1l> __Rocky__: ah, there you go.
<__Rocky__> k1l, Just curious. What would alt + middle button do?
<k1l> i dont know how this cut down desktop wants to handle that issue. on unity alt+middle mouse works
<__Rocky__> in unity
<TJ-> owlbread: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX is applied to *all*menu entries, including the Recovery options, whereas "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT only applies the  regular multiuser (GUI) boot entries
<k1l> make the mouse to the "change the size of the window"mouse
<Caroga> TJ-, changing channels was not a good idea.. :P
<__Rocky__> oh. okay
<owlbread> that's ace, cheers TJ-
<TJ-> Caroga: :)
<koichirose> Hello everyone. I’m logged in via SSH and just changed my shell to zsh, but first I had to disable PAM auth temporarily by editing /etc/pam.d/chsh. Now if I open another terminal, I can’t login via SSH anymore. I’m still logged in in another terminal window though. What could be the issue?
<TJ-> koichirose: you broke PAM?
<koichirose> TJ-: possibly :)
<Pici> koichirose: why did you touch PAM at all?
<TJ-> koichirose: Does "ssh -vvv ..." give you anything useful?
 * cfhowlett thinks you shouldn't answer that without consulting legal counsel
<Pici> cfhowlett: :P
<koichirose> Pici: I got a PAM authentication failed when running chsh, googling suggested that
<koichirose> TJ-: not at all, it simply skips my public key, requests a password and doesn’t let me in with the correct password
<TJ-> koichirose: On the existing server terminal, can you check "/var/log/auth.log" for clues?
<koichirose> I simply commented this line auth       required   pam_shells.so - and then uncommented it
<koichirose> TJ-: interesting: Jul 17 15:01:25 koichirose-srv sshd[7982]: User koichirose not allowed because shell zsh does not exist
<TJ-> koichirose: That'd do it :)
<koichirose> TJ-: no luck. which zsh -> /usr/bin/zsh. chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh (no errors). can’t login anyway
<TJ-> koichirose: Did you set the user shell to "/bin/zsh5" ?
<koichirose> also, weird I think, running chsh as koichirose outputs You may not change the shell for 'koichirose'. So I ran it with sudo
<TJ-> koichirose: which Ubuntu release is that? There's no "/usr/bin/zsh" in Trusty according to "apt-file search '/usr/bin/zsh' "
<koichirose> TJ-: it’s XMBCbuntu, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - XBMCbuntu
<Caroga> TJ-, it looks like switching from 2.4 GHz to 5.xGHz works
<TJ-> koichirose: That's because "/etc/shells" lists the only user-legal shells, but pam_rootok can override that
<TJ-> koichirose: Is "/usr/bin/zsh" a sym-link  to something else?
<Caroga> TJ-, thanks for the help so far ^^,
<koichirose> TJ-: yes: /etc/alternatives/zsh-usrbin
<koichirose> TJ-: also, tried switching back to /bin/bash, auth.log still says ‘zsh does not exist'
<TJ-> koichirose: here I get "pastebinit < <(lsb_release -a && apt-file search 'bin/zsh')" => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7808950/
<TJ-> koichirose: what does /etc/alternatives/xsh-usrbin sym-link to?
<Pici> TJ-, koichirose: apt-file won't list symlinks and other things created by scripts in the package.
<koichirose> TJ-: there’s no xsh-usrbin
<TJ-> Pici: I know, but I'm trying to figure out which zsh is installed
<TJ-> koichirose: my typo, correct it :)
<koichirose> oh, oops: /etc/alternatives/zsh-usrbin -> /bin/zsh5
<TJ-> koichirose: YAY, finally :)
<koichirose> so I should chsh to that?
<TJ-> koichirose: It is possible that the symlinks don't get followed... try using "/bin/xsh5" directly, see if you get a different response
<TJ-> Why do I keep pressing 'x' instead of 'z' ?
<koichirose> TJ-: :))
<koichirose> still nothing: User koichirose not allowed because shell zsh does not exist
 * TJ- shuffles to the left
<koichirose> ouch
<Pici> koichirose: what does the line for your user in /etc/passwd look like?
<TJ-> koichirose: But that is because, as I said earlier, it isn't in "/etc/shells" and pam_shells.so is blocking it
<jawwwer> Pici: how do I create hotspot in xubuntu. Can you please tell?
<TJ-> koichirose: Only root can use a shell not in "/etc/shells"
<Pici> jawwwer: I don't know, ask the channel (or in #xubuntu)
<jawwwer> hmmm, nobody is around there
<koichirose> TJ-: how do I put zsh in there?
<mircea> se vorbeste aici in limba romama?
<cfhowlett> !romania
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<TJ-> koichirose: Add "/bin/zsh5" to "/etc/shells" should be sufficient
<koichirose> TJ-: so if my internet goes down right now I’m locked out forever? :)
<koichirose> ok wait
<TJ-> koichirose: Yes... unless you revert all the changes you've been making
<koichirose> TJ-: /etc/shells contains /bin/zsh and /usr/bin/zsh
<TJ-> koichirose: why do you need zsh as the login shell? Can't you just "ksh" once you're connected?
<TJ-> koichirose: remove the symlink path
<koichirose> so /usr/bin/zsh?
<TJ-> koichirose: There isn't a "/bin/zsh" is there? It is "/bin/zsh5"
<metamorpy> hey guys, any way to see how much space is left in /boot?
<xeonid> koichirose: chsh -s don't work ?
<koichirose> xeonid: long story :)
<koichirose> TJ-: there’s both /bin/zsh and /bin/zsh5 now
<koichirose> removing /bin/zsh
<TJ-> xeonid: 'chsh' won't edit "/etc/shells", and the user has added bad symlink paths into it
<koichirose> TJ-: not “the user”, I didn’t symlink anything, it came like that :P
<TJ-> koichirose: does the system *have* a "/bin/zsh" ?
<TJ-> koichirose: OK, the daft sysadmin :)
<koichirose> TJ-: no it doesn’t
<koichirose> removed
<TJ-> koichirose: OK, remove it :)
<koichirose> TJ-: now it contains /bin/zsh5 only
<koichirose> and others such as bash, dash...
<koichirose> still can’t login though
<TJ-> koichirose: you shouldn't get the "shell zsh does not exist" anymore
<TJ-> koichirose: what shell have you set for your user, currently?
<koichirose> TJ-: /bin/zsh5
<koichirose> even though passwd says zsh
<TJ-> koichirose: check the log file again
<koichirose> don’t know why chsh doesn’t change that. should I change it manually?
<tinker> Do I need antivirus on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> koichirose: the user's shell in "/etc/passwd" should be "/bin/ksh5" - is that correct?
<koichirose> TJ-: it’s not. it’s ‘zsh’. using chsh with sudo changes it for root, obviously. I can’t run chsh without sudo
<xeonid> tinker: av is bad idea
<koichirose> $ chsh -s /bin/zsh5 —> You may not change the shell for 'koichirose'. But I’m koichirose!
<__Rocky__> koichirose, you can mention the account name in chsh
<__Rocky__> sudo chsh -s /bin/<whichever shell> <login-name>
<koichirose> __Rocky__: done, it works, but why can’t I run it without sudo?
<MACscr> why does ubuntu 14 use systemd AND upstart?
<koichirose> TJ-, __Rocky__: can login now :) learned something new
<TJ-> koichirose: OK, I've installed zsh here to see what is going on.
<koichirose> TJ-: I have done this on at least 10 servers (raspberry pis, ubuntu, debian). never had this issue. I guess XBMCbuntu has something wrong somewhere
<xeonid> koichirose: have you tried fish shell ? imho it's better then zsh
<koichirose> xeonid: heard about it, don’t have time to switch all my plugins and everything though
<xeonid> koichirose: but it doesn't support exec cmd in cmd like echo " `cat /etc/passwd` "
<TJ-> koichirose: installing zsh-common added 2 lines to "/etc/shells": "/bin/zsh" and "/usr/bin/zsh". Both of those are sym-links, the first to "/etc/alternatives/zsh" and the latter to "/etc/alternatives/zsh-usrbin". That explains where those entries came from, so I think you should fix up "/etc/shells" to be as it was - it seems the error was all about your per-user shell config not the system config.
<TJ-> koichirose: and of course ensure all the symlinks are valid :)
<koichirose> TJ-: ok. I guess my only issue then whas /etc/passwd
<brainwash> MACscr: it's not really systemd, just a wrapper to make logind working
<koichirose> TJ-: reverted /etc/shells, everything’s good. I messed up my /etc/passwd somehow
<koichirose> thank you very much, I learned a few new things and I’m happy :)
<tinker> xeonid, why is antivirus a bad idea?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus|tinker
<ubottu> tinker: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gogogadgeto> what do I have to do so that "gvfs-mount -s gphoto2" works with sudo?
<ytg_movs> what does it mean when there is a bell symbol on the top right of my desktop app bar?
<ytg_movs> ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> ytg_movs: You probably tried to scroll in a Terminal when the terminal reached the end
<ytg_movs> yeah? that's odd. you know like 'the liberty bell' it looks like a bell up there next to my wifi signal. its gone now.
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Ubuntu 14.04.  Skype is running but when I click on the launcher icon nothing happens. and if I Alt-Tab to the window switcher it's not one of the options.  Any ideaS?
<mkanyicy> MarcGuay: skype sometimes freezes, try to kill skype and start it again
<MarcGuay> ... but if I minimize all the other apps it's open and the arrow in the launcher indicates this as well.
<MarcGuay> mkanyicy:  I'm kind of hoping for a better solution than that.  :)
<dangerousdave> Hi, can someone help me understand the code here please? "su -c", "--pid-dir=$EB_CONFIG_APP_SUPPORT/pids", "$EB_CONFIG_APP_USER"
<dangerousdave> http://junkheap.net/blog/2013/05/20/elastic-beanstalk-post-deployment-scripts/
<MarcGuay> If I open the Skype Options window however it behaves as expected, but for the Options window, not for the regular Skype window...
<MarcGuay> mkanyicy:  Does this sound like the "freeze" behavior you've seen?
<__infinity> hey
<mkanyicy> MarcGuay: No, the freeze behaviour I thought you have nothing responds. Your skype is responsive and I dont think killing it might help
<__infinity> 1) "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" gives me: "tzdata is broken or not fully installed" 2) "apt-get install --reinstall tzdata" gives me "No file name fo tzdata:armhf"
<Hounddog> I am searching  to get safari 6 installed on ubuntu.. currently could only install 5 via play if anyone has any information.. am not finding anything
<yeats> Hounddog: why do you need Safari?
<Hounddog> yeats: cause i need to debug a webpage using it
<yeats> Hounddog: yeah, I don't see that happening - that's pretty much OS X/iOS only nowadays
<cfhowlett> Hounddog does safari offer linux support?  No?  Complain to Apple - and expect little (no) support
<Hounddog> awesome so stuck to 5 only and no way to use it without having some fuckall macbook... sorry for language but this shit is pissing me off currently
<IdleOne> just because you're upset doesn't mean we have to suffer through bad language. Please control yourself.
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<robin77> !ubottu language | Hounddog
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Hounddog> cool, so i say one word and now everyone jumps on me cause of that? seems people have nothing better to do ;)
<Caroga> Hounddog, just be kind, people here are volunteers to help others out, not to attack them.
<Hounddog> Caroga: and whom did i attack before?
<Pici> Lets move on...
<Caroga> Not saying you are attacking anyone mate ;)
<madhiyan> Hi, I'm new to IRC... Just checking...
<robin77> Hounddog, Apple Safari has no support for Linux, so it's posilble te install it without some emulator, and emulators always have disatvantages, like only support for older versions, and slowing things down.
<Hounddog> robin77: i was looking at that.. i only found a version of Safari5
<hsnopi> Good Morning all. I'm a little confused on an issue. The USN's that came out overnight specify various linux-images that need updating. for example linux-image-3.2.0-67-virtual 3.2.0-67.101. Now when I do a apt-show-versions -u I don't see imges, I see 4 other things, one of which is linux-virtual. I think that's the one I need to update. If, for some reason, I need to upgrade just the elements in the USN would I just apt-get install linux-virtual? Lets
<hsnopi> assume I can't do a dist upgrade due to upper management decisions I have zero control over.
<robin77> But why do you want Safari? Why not use the Linux native browsers like Firefox, or Google Chome/Chromium?
<iszak> I have a program that runs and outputs to stderr but doesn't return an error return/exit code, how can I check if stderr is populated and if it is, output a correct exit code in bash/bourne shell?
<wilfredor> I have a dependence problem http://pastebin.com/19WeS0e1
<mkanyicy> iszak: you can redirect stderr of your program to file and then check if the file is empty or not
<MarcGuay> Hounddog:  A Safari emulator might not give a true representation of what it will look like on a Mac either, defeating the purpose of using it for testing...
<iszak> mkanyicy: I will get concurrency issues because two programs could generate the same file
<iszak> mkanyicy: timestamp may mitigate it, seems hackish.
<Pici> hsnopi: linux-virtual is a metapackage that depends on the latest linux-image-*-virtual package, so yes, that is the one you'd need to update.
<hsnopi> Pici: thank you
<MarcGuay> Hounddog:  If you find one that mimics it perfectly, though, please let me know.
<Hounddog> MarcGuay: then the only solution for me is simply to refuse fixing safari bugs and let the users suffer as i do not have the money to invest in a macbook or whatever
<cfhowlett> Hounddog not an ubuntu problem ... shall we move on to ubuntu support?
<kristina_> Hi. I have have a message on a loading xubuntu screen saying "support for core revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module paron allhusupport=0...". I've added kernel parameter foo=bar but it did not help. What else can be done??
<Hounddog> cfhowlett: sorry if i simply replied to something. didnt know it is forbidden to talk here. I know i was messing up all the support questions currently. Sorry to have made your day miserable and cost you an endless amount of salary by that.
<hsnopi> Have a good day everyone!
<Lost_x> hi guys. im trying to create a start up disk or bootable usb stcik, but i can make the make startup disk button enable even i already inserted a a freshly formatted 4gb usb.
<cfhowlett> Lost_x abnormal behavior.  Workaround: install unetbootin and create your disk
<LiENUS> Lost_x, have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<TJ-> iszak: Try this (using bash): "<your-command> 2> >(cat >/tmp/tmp.$RANDOM)" which will redirect stderr to /tmp/tmp.<some-random-value>
<kristina_> Hi. I have have a message on a loading xubuntu screen saying "support for core revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module paron allhusupport=0...". I've added kernel parameter foo=bar but it did not help. What else can be done??
<iszak> TJ-: thanks again
<raub> Easy peasy question: I want a given nameserver to show on the top in /etc/resolv.conf. So I went in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and added th eline nameserver 192.168.4.1
<raub> when I do dhclient, it puts it where I want
<raub> but later on it changes and gets whatever dhcp is feeding eth0. Why is my change in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf being ignored?
<TJ-> raub: are you aware of "man resolvconf" ?
<raub> TJ-: yeah. I was trying to figure out if I should do it in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head or /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<raub> I guess that answers my question
<Lost_x> LiENUS, im currently on ubuntu live cd.
<raub> TJ-: so, how do the two (dhclient vs resolvconf) fight?
<raub> dhclient does its thing first and then resolvconf comes behind it?
 * hsnopi is curious as well
<Lost_x> i;ll do it later. waiting for the download to finish
<TJ-> raub: "/etc/dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/resolvconf" should pass the nameservers to the resolvconf scripts that build "/etc/resolv.conf" (actually it's "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf")
<trijntje> does wget keep a copy of everything it downloads in memory? I'm fetching all irc logs from logs.ubuntu.com but the memory usage of  wget is off the charts
<trijntje> Using 1.6 GB now, has downloaded 1GB
<TJ-> trijntje: single thread or multiples?
<trijntje> TJ-: I think 1, I didnt specify multithread
<TJ-> trijntje: is it doing --convert-links ?
<trijntje> TJ-: no, I used this command: wget -r --accept "*.txt" irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<eoan> hi all, maybe an odd request... I wasn't able to get my usb soundcard to be recognised on 14.04, tried a bunch of stuff from the forums, last thing I did was try installing the latest alsa driver/dkms which broke all my audio.  I removed that, then purged and reinstalled alsa-base and pulseaudio, rebooted, and now both hdaintel *and* my usb soundcard show up and work.  I tried purging and reinstalling alsa-base and pulseaudio se
<eoan> veral times over the course of my poking and prodding, so I'm at a loss as to what finally fixed it :D is there a log I can look at to try to figure out what solved it?  I'd like to know for the future, and I thought it might be a useful thing to post on the ubuntu forum in case someone else runs into the same problem, but until I find just what did it...
<raub> TJ-: Really? I have always ASSumed that /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head would be a good plac eto do so, just like I use /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/footer for extra options (timeout to swtich nameservers and so on)
<TJ-> trijntje: not sure then - possibly because it is fetching all the various web-server auto-index permutations and reading all their internal links?
<TJ-> raub: "...but later on it changes and gets whatever dhcp is feeding eth0..." so whatever dhclient started with is replaced when it gets a DHCPOFFER, presumably... I thought your aim wwas to ensure dhclient 'knows' about the nameservers too
<trijntje> TJ-: I'm not sure what that means. The directory structure of the logs is very simple, its /year/month/day/channel.txt, so what could cause that memory usage? Unless it parses all .html versions of log files and keeps a 'todo' list of every link it finds in memory?
<raub> TJ-: oh yes! Now, can I tell it to use whatever nameserver aspecific interface is offering?
<trijntje> but even then, almost 2GB with only url's is insanely much
<raub> TJ-: so i can be really lazy ;)
<JT_> Can anyone recommend a minimal disc install method (CD size, as the server doesn't have a dvd rom it in... don't ask)?
<TJ-> raub: I *think* so but its a very long time since I played with those particular configurations of dhclient
<TJ-> JT_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<raub> Morning Split!
<JT_> TJ-: was that listed on the website and I missed it, as I looked everywhere.
<trijntje> TJ-: I guess I'll restart the download specifying the depth
<tinker> Where do you store your programming stuff? In the home directory or somewhere safer?
<raub> tinker: elaborate? I want to say internal svn/git but not just yet
<raub> Right now I know nothing about what you really want to do
<tinker> well I use git but I have it on my comp as well obv. I just read about Alaeda https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus, maybe home directory is not a good place for executables?
<tinker> where do you store your programming repos?
<TJ-> JT_: It's listed from the Community/Installation wiki page
<JT_> TJ-: Guess I missed it somehow... Thanks again.
<raub> tinker: I am still confused, so I will be babbling here:
<raub> at work we use svn
<TJ-> tinker: I have a separate LV file-system at "/home/all/SourceCode" where I put all external source, and another at "/home/all/Projects" for my own code
<raub> At home I use my own git server, which feeds ansible, puppet, docker
<tinker> I use bitbucket and git for version control and storage, I am talking about where to store the repo on my local machine
<raub> A bit similar to TJ-, my homedir is NFS-mounted
<raub> tinker: I have seen people create a separate user for their repo development
<tinker> maybe a good idea for safety?
<Freeder> from the grub shell, how can i tell what /dev/ devices are on the machine?
<johnthomasdougan> Anyone using an asus t100
<tinker> separate user for multimedia as well?
<raub> and then do the chroot thingie so the packages they need are not installed in the host
<TJ-> I push my own projects to several different 'remotes' internally and externally
<raub> TJ-: do you have th elink for instruction on doing a ubuntu package on hand? You know, the one dealing with chroots
<raub> i think that might help tinker
<TJ-> LXC is great for isolating untrusted binaries
<bhays> is this the right channel for ubuntu support?
<TJ-> raub: I'm not clear on what you're asking? You mean standard debian package building?
<eeeeee> bhays: yes
<raub> TJ-: I am kinda playing with docker for that reason
<raub> TJ-: I think so. I am assuming that is what he is asking
<_1_johnthomasdou> anyone using ubuntu on an Asus T100
<raub> TJ-: I plan on having jenkings server firing up docker thingies to do builds
<TJ-> I'm not clear whether tinker means a source-code or Debian package 'repo' here
<cfhowlett_> _1_johnthomasdou statistically yes, but that is a useless question.  give details of your issue and perhaps someone can help.
<tinker> source code+binaries
<raub> TJ-: welcome to the club. That's why I asked tinker to elaborate
<cfhowlett_> bhays ask your ubuntu questions
<Freeder> from the grub shell, how can i tell what /dev/ devices are on the machine?
<raub> bhays: you do not need a blessing from the space pope
<TJ-> tinker: why would you mix the binaries with the source? Do you mean the intermediate build product before the binaries are packaged?
<_1_johnthomasdou> my question was is anyone using that set up. NOT a statement that i have questions and not rhetorical.
<bhays> lol - just lurking for now...
<tinker> TJ: binaries for android for example
<tinker> maybe ti doesnt matter
<raub> tinker: I used to build my android binaries in a usb drive of all things
<TJ-> tinker: executing untrusted code in some kind of jail (chroot/container/vm, apparmor/SELinux, etc.) is always preferred
<raub> And then sync the source with a internal repository
<raub> but, a jail like TJ- said is the way to go: keep all the packages you need out of yours OS's back
<andlabs> Hi. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NIvuBqcVif This is one of my laptop fans right now. Is there a way I can shut it off from within Ubuntu? Googling doesn't help. Dell Precision M6400. Thanks.
<Xano> I am following the instructions from https://www.varnish-cache.org/installation/ubuntu, but the first command results in https://gist.github.com/bartfeenstra/c0fc640f9c5464ed2068.
<TJ-> andlabs: Sounds like something is trapped in the fan. Switch the PC off and clean it out... compressed air at a minimum, maybe need to lift the heatsink/pipe and clean the radiator manually
<andlabs> TJ-: yeah; in my experience compressed air doens't work on these fans and for this laptop you literally have ot take everything apart, but I'll try that later; thanks :S
<TJ-> andlabs: I use an industrial compressor... never fails and it makes the fans sing very high notes ... wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<wheatthin> andlabs, it depends if you're a smoker or not actually.
<cfhowlett_> andlabs cats?  dogs?
<TJ-> Sounded like a GCHQ tap to me :p
<andlabs> TJ-: heh
<eeeeee> sounded like those waves they record in the alien movies
<bhays> or if the cats are smokers,,,,
<wheatthin> bhays, yup that too~!
<wheatthin> blame it on the cats.. lol
<wheatthin> resinous air being sucked in through the intake will definitely coat the fans and then make the hair much harder to get out
<wheatthin> hair/dust/dander
<GreatPotato> Just installed Ubuntu server
<cfhowlett_> !server|GreatPotato
<ubottu> GreatPotato: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<GreatPotato> Im now getting “Ubuntu login:”
<GreatPotato> But i cant do anything
<GreatPotato> Its like the usb keyboard is not responding...
<mguy> GreatPotato: what hardware?
<GreatPotato> Plugged the keyboard in another usb port, suddenly came to life
<GreatPotato> Odd
<raub> GreatPotato: do it again when you can but keep monitoring /var/log/dmesg
<raub> GreatPotato: the log file should report when the usb device is connected and disconnected
<raub> And what it thinks of it
<raub> I did notice it is best to connect keyboard and rodents to the USB ports on the motherboard than the ones on the case of a desktop
<eSoul> Hey guys, I jsut did an update and dist-upgrade and somehow my dkms install got hosed.  How can I go about reinstalling it
<eSoul> can I just apt-get remove and then a install?
<harry_liu> hello
<bananamon> Hello. What are some websites that people from the EU buy computer parts or laptops? I am in the EU and everything is about the double price when I look to buy locally, compared to the US.
<xangua> !ot | bananamon
<ubottu> bananamon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bananamon> I need a good machine to support my linux system :/
<gogogadgeto> why is "sudo gvfs-mount -s gphoto2" not working but without sudo it is working?
<fridayne1t> exit
<neo_> helloo
<tinker> How vulnerable is Ubuntu to injected code in websites?
<MonkeyDust> tinker  vulnerable in what sense?
<compdoc_> they keep all packages updated. you can check to see if there is a particular vuln for the injected code youre thinking about
<tinker> MonkeyDust, well in all senses there are. Installing viruses, stealing my pw data etc
<MonkeyDust> tinker  afaik, there are no working linux virussen in the wild, not sure about other threats
<MonkeyDust> virusses*
<_TJ_> tinker: most web-server vulnerabilities are due to server-admin mis-configuration, or lax security policy, or plain bad programming in web 'apps'
<wolf__> cant agree more.
<seanh> Hey, can anyone tell me what "Ubuntu Online Services" means these days? I would have thought Ubuntu One, but that's shutting down. Canonical are apparently still hiring for Ubuntu Online Services though
<DrGrov> Hello. I am using 14.04 64-bit and having issues with the official repos, using the ones in Finland. Can I easily switch from Synaptic to the Swedish ones in order to get the updates?
<MonkeyDust> seanh  is this link relevant http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/run-microsoft-office-web-apps-ubuntu-desktop
<DrGrov> It says that the package is missing somehow, not sure why and how but the repositories seem to be slow.
<seanh> MonkeyDust: I don't think so
<andreslara501> The Microsoft's web-app it's no good :S, because the app open in my browser :S, I did't like that
<DrGrov> Brb
<bananamon> So, running the software updating and not running random code will keep me safe?
<bananamon> updater*
<laspahr> TJ- you here?
<laspahr> Guess not.. Here's what he told me to tell anyone who wanted to help
<laspahr> [00:40] (TJ-) laspahr_: I may be around later today (my time) .. if not, and someone else helps you, tell them the problem could be a bad initrd.img config (requires "sudo update-initramfs -uk all"), but more likely the Upstart init daemon isn't kicking off the jobs correctly... since the getty terminals aren't being started
<ikonia> laspahr: whats actually the problem ?
<renjennoob> Hi
<function9> hi
<laspahr> Well i installed Ubuntu touch, then it wouldnt turn on, and now the problem is something wrong with whatever he said lpl
<laspahr> Lol
<ikonia> laspahr: you may want to try #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> laspahr: that channel deals with ubuntu touch spefically
<renjennoob> Im having a problem booting ubuntu on acer aspire i5 64bit windows 8 preinstalled
<laspahr> No no no... I was on ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit on laptop
<renjennoob> Actually i want to install it next to windows 8
<ikonia> laspahr: so ?
<renjennoob> And i have downloaded ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit
<laspahr> I thought Ubuntu touch was something to help with touch input on my laptop
<ikonia> no, it's the phone interface
<laspahr> Now I cant get into ubuntu desktop
<laspahr> Because of what TJ- told me i guesa
<Beldar> ikonia, laspahr installed what is in the repos in his ubuntu setup
<ikonia> depends what the ubuntu-touch package replaces
<renjennoob> Any idea how to solve my issue?
<bananamon> give us more information, renjennob
<bananamon> you may killed your partitions
<renjennoob> I want to install ubuntu next to windows 8 preinstalled on my acer aspire v5 its 64bit and have UEFI boot mode
<milad> I love python and Django so much !
<laspahr> So what do i need to do Beldar or ikonia?
<renjennoob> But when rebooting to boot to the usb it doesnt boot
<ikonia> it depends what the package replaces laspahr
<ikonia> I suspect you've replaced more than the desktop with that package
<philinux> ikonia;~ ubuntu-touch has unity8 as a dependency
<ikonia> for a quick win, just re-install the standard ubuntu desktop
<philinux> it has a ton of dependencies
<ikonia> philinux: what else does it change though ?
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> I suspect it will probably even change the kernel
<laspahr> Here's the convo we had.. [00:42] (TJ-) laspahr_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7807152/
<ikonia> to something designed for the mobile platforms (at a guess/assumption)
<milad> can I ask question about Django? <3
<ikonia> milad: try the #django channel
<renjennoob> Actually the windows file contained in ubuntu iso image didnt help
<renjennoob> The exe file
<Geo> from the grub shell, how can i tell what /dev/ devices are on the machine?
<philinux> ikonia;~ no kernel
<milad> why #Django channell is not open?
<k1l_> Geo: you cant
<ikonia> philinux: useful, thank you
<k1l_> Geo: see in bios for the hardware
<GreatPotato> Ok, im setting up my ubuntu server - ive setup a static ip and i can now connect via ssh
<GreatPotato> However, i can seem to get any internet connectivity?
<Beldar> laspahr, My suggestion after talking with you yesterday was a reinstall if you remember, you had a user help you who is a person tries to always fix stuff rather than reinstall and after 3 hours yesterday here it is still broken, you call I would have reinstalled myself.
<Beldar> your*
<Geo> k1l_: the bios wont list /dev/ paths
<ikonia> Geo: neither will grub as grub doesn't use /dev paths
<k1l_> Geo: what do you actually want to do?
<laspahr> If i reinstall will all my files still be on there Beldar?
<Geo> in a grub shell, need to boot the box from it
<Geo> but i need to tell it the /dev/ path
<ikonia> Geo: it uses (hd0) format
<Beldar> laspahr, Is there a separate home I forget?
<FapFlop|Work> Anyone need a Desktop Support guy in the Jacksonville area? =/
<Geo> yes, to start
<laspahr> Ummm.. I made a seperate home partition yes
<ikonia> FapFlop|Work: please don't tout for work in here
<Geo> but once you're in the grub menu itself, i need to specify the /dev/ device
<ikonia> Geo: do you mean the boot line
<ars23> join #debian
<Geo> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro
<raub> Geo: does this help? http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20CLI%20Mode%20Commands.html#cli_ls
<ikonia> Geo: ok, so that's up to you to know the device
<ObrienDave> ars23, /join #debian
<ars23> thanks!
<Geo> so how can I find that from a grub shell, or grub menu?
<ikonia> Geo: you can't
<FapFlop|Work> ikonia: My bad. Wrong channel.
<Beldar> laspahr, IF you correctly install just the root than you will still have home, however I would backup what you can't lose. You also had a a lot of ppa's many not needed. Honestly this install should be a learning lesson on what not to do it was and is messed up in multiple ways.
<JediMaster> can anyone recommend a command line tool, like "ftp" to ftp to port 990 with SSL (FTPS)?
<ikonia> JediMaster: sftp
<laspahr> Beldar would you mind walking me through it? Yes, i will not install as many ppas.. Did that for programs that i no longer use heh
<Beldar> laspahr, You can wait for TJ though or anyone else, I'm just saying what I think a biased opinion.
<JediMaster> ikonia, isn't that FTP over SSH client?
<_TJ_> laspahr: Aha, the Gremlin returns!
<ikonia> JediMaster: that's secure ftp
<laspahr> You're back Lol
<varunendra> GreatPotato, not sure I can help with something connected via ssh, but can you show us the routing table? The output of - "route -n"
<Beldar> laspahr, I have to take off in about 10 min is all, so.
<GreatPotato> varunendra:
<GreatPotato> http://pastebin.com/uEzMDjU1
<JediMaster> ikonia, from the man page: " sftp is an interactive file transfer program, similar to ftp(1), which performs all operations over an encrypted ssh(1) transport."
<laspahr> Alright Beldar, if _TJ_ is willing I'll have him take over?
<ikonia> JediMaster: yes and ?
<Beldar> laspahr, Yeah I would, go for it.
<JediMaster> ikonia, I am after FTPS, FTP with SSL, not over ssh
<JediMaster> usually on port 990
<raub> _TJ_: FYI, I chickened out and edited /etc/resolvconf/interface-order
<philinux> Beldar;~ his only other option is to get to a rrecovery root prompt with networking, purge ubunt-touch do an autoremove then reinstall ubuntu-desktop, Maybe. I don't know whats gone before
<ikonia> JediMaster: that is ssh
<_TJ_> laspahr: I read up on the packages you'd installed, earlier, and it shocks me. You killed that Trusty system by indiscriminately installing all sorts of conflicting packages from obscure sources. It's now a mess. Re-install fresh and *don't* go adding random %^%$&! unless you want to re-install again... and again!
<JediMaster> ikonia, port 22 is SSH
<GreatPotato> varunendra: My /etc/network/interfaces looks like this:
<GreatPotato> http://pastebin.com/NRaAEz43
<ikonia> JediMaster: you can specify the port
<renjennoob> So?
<ikonia> JediMaster: you can also use the ftps client
<ikonia> JediMaster: the port is just a number
<_TJ_> raub: :) easy life
<Beldar> philinux, theoretically any OS can be fixed yes. ;) this however is a mess is all.
<laspahr> Okay, so run live usb and reinstall Ubuntu?
<JediMaster> ikonia, yes, but I'm NOT talking SFTP here, this is a different protocol
<_TJ_> laspahr: Yes!
<JediMaster> ikonia, what package is the ftps client in, I can't find it in apt-cache search
<ikonia> JediMaster: it will work just fine, or as I said use the ftps client
<renjennoob> I have live usb and it contains ubuntu
<renjennoob> But i cant boot it up on UEFI
<laspahr> I'll keep all my stuff correct?
<_TJ_> JediMaster: "apt-get install ftp-ssl"
<renjennoob> I need windows 8 tho
<JediMaster> _TJ_, thanks, that's what I'm after
<_TJ_> renjennoob: Yes, that's a problem with the ISO on a USB hard disk ... because the Firmware can't/doesn't see it as an ISO9660 image
<laspahr> _TJ_ will i be able to keep all my files like it was minutes before installing Ubuntu touch?
<JediMaster> ikonia, it really won't work:  "sftp -P 990 123.123.123.123" returns "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host. Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer"
<varunendra> GreatPotato, that looks a rather abnormal IP for gateway. Are you sure it works and is not an Ad-Hoc address?
<GreatPotato> I believe that its right
<renjennoob> So whats the solution ?
<_TJ_> laspahr: What 'stuff'? Anything you need to back-up you'd best do from a Recovery boot, move it to an external disk/USB drive... then start fresh on the SSD :)
<varunendra> GreatPotato, are you able to ping the gateway?
<GreatPotato> varunendra: Here is what i have via DHCP on my mac
<GreatPotato> http://cl.ly/image/0l363S3x0w2m
<laspahr> _TJ_ so its a fresh install, not reinstall?
<renjennoob> Umm i have something
<_TJ_> laspahr: Yes... you've made such a mess of it you need to start from clean, do it the standard way, and not add lots of weird fluff that kills it
<renjennoob> On BIOS
<JediMaster> ikonia, it's a different protocol to sftp, it's "FTP with implicit SSL"
<renjennoob> i added a custom UEFI firmware
<Beldar> !uefi | renjennoob
<GreatPotato> Should gateway == router?
<ubottu> renjennoob: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<renjennoob> From ubuntu iso image
<raub> GreatPotato: AFAIK, yes
<laspahr> Okay, how do i get my files and put them on a hard drive? /:
<_TJ_> renjennoob: *if* the UEFI firmware has a boot option that will treat the USB device as a CD, it may boot it
<renjennoob> I tried that thanks lol
<laspahr> EHD..
<varunendra> GreatPotato, is the router working as the DHCP server? Have you checked its DHCP settings?
<_TJ_> laspahr: Use Recovery mode console again
<tinker> Can I surf via my smartphone?
<renjennoob> I only have access to grub boot file
<varunendra> GreatPotato, gateway == router - usually.
<dhaval2712> How do you install OpenSync in Ubuntu?
<GreatPotato> Ok that kind of seems to be working now
<renjennoob> O.o
<laspahr> then?
<GreatPotato> If i do “ping bbc.co.uk” i get:
<dhaval2712> I want to install BarryDesktop
<varunendra> GreatPotato, magic or some modification?
<GreatPotato> ping: unknown host bbc.co.uk
<ars23> hi guys, I have a problem with internet connection via DSL...  It worked but after a restart of the PC I can't connect anymore ( I can only via Mobile Broadband)... The reason, it seems to be stuck at requiring address, and after that automatically disconnects...
<GreatPotato> But if i do “ping 212.58.246.103” it works...
<renjennoob> Any idea how to boot the system from grub boot?
<raub> GreatPotato: check your dns
<GreatPotato> raub: where do i check it
<GreatPotato> ?
<raub> GreatPotato: can do you nslookup bbc.co.uk?
<srofit> anybody know how to install version 1.1 and version 1.3 of libfltk?
<laspahr> _TJ_ go to root?
<raub> GreatPotato: /etc/resolv.conf is where the nameservers your machine is using should be defined
<varunendra> GreatPotato, so you need DNS. If the router is not configured to forward the DNS requests to a proper DNS server, you must define that manually in the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<GreatPotato> I keep setting them in resolv.conf and they keep disapearing, is that normal?
<_TJ_> renjennoob: UEFI does a 'simple' boot for removable media (CD/DVD) by looking for the file "/EFI/boot/bootx64.efi" and if it finds it, loading it. That doesn't generally happen for USB storage since the Firmware treats it as a fixed disk and simply looks for a GTP partition table with an ESP in it
<_TJ_> laspahr: Yes :)
<raub> GreatPotato: what is defined there
<GreatPotato> Nothing now
<WithoutDoctrine> test
<GreatPotato> But i did have:
<GreatPotato> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<raub> GreatPotato: do you know the ip for your router?
<GreatPotato> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<tinker> i mobile broadband a problem or do all USB mobile broadbands work?
<GreatPotato> Every reboot though they are gone
<laspahr> Then..? Sorry I'm not experienced in linux quite yet
<_TJ_> GreatPotato: "/etc/resolv.conf" should contain "nameserver 127.0.1.1" which is the internal, Network-Manager managed, instance of dnsmasq.
<varunendra> GreatPotato, if resolvconf package is installed on the system, it will reset the resolv.conf file everytime.
<raub> GreatPotato: pastebin resolv.conf
<_TJ_> GreatPotato: Is it a desktop/GUI system?
<GreatPotato> No server
<leshaaf> hi
<dhaval2712> popey: You here brother?
<GreatPotato> Basically trying to make an internal webserver
<leshaaf> anybody here uses dcm4chee for medical organitations?
<GreatPotato> Ok have it working now :)
<TJ-> GreatPotato: OK, so it has a static IP declared in "/etc/network/interfaces" ?
<GreatPotato> Yes
<raub> TJ-: I think GreatPotato needs to see if whoever is feeding dhcp info is giving a good dns server IMHO
<laspahr> TJ- I'm probably gonna need step by step instructions...
<raub> Oh
<GreatPotato> Think ive figured it now, i added dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 to my network interfaces
<GreatPotato> Next question - when i connect to the server via samba i get some weird printer stuff
<raub> GreatPotato: That should work. Is that a home box?
<leshaaf> anybody here uses dcm4chee for medical organitations?
<GreatPotato> On the old centos server i had, it would log me in to the server root, how can i change this?
<TJ-> GreatPotato: so the stanza for the Ethernet interface should also have something like "   dns-nameservers <IP-address-of-DNS-server> ..."
<mofai> Hi all
<TJ-> !root | GreatPotato
<ubottu> GreatPotato: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TJ-> !sudo | GreatPotato
<ubottu> GreatPotato: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<raub> You can always sudo -i if you need to
<GreatPotato> TJ-: no i mean i want to be able to access the server from /
<mofai> I've installed java sdk bundled with netbeans. How to check if the Java JRE is also installed?
<GreatPotato> But when i login via samba it gives me some weird printer thing
<TJ-> GreatPotato: Doesn't that depend on what share's you've defined?
<GreatPotato> I havent defined any
<TJ-> GreatPotato: You'll need to configure samba  to your requirements
<gogogadgeto> what could be the problem if "gvfs-mount -s gphoto2" is working but not with sudo?
<Alma_de_poeta> im running kubuntu fron usb-stick  i get notification from low disk space but the stik have 14 more free gb ¿what can i do?
<laspahr> TJ- I'm a bit linux illiterate..
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: you mean df -h told you you have free space?
<TJ-> laspahr: instructions to do what, exactly? Back-up your user files?
<laspahr> TJ- si
<MonkeyDust> !backup | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Alma_de_poeta> rax-: ub i mean i'm only use 2 GB from a 16GB stick so, there are 14 GB free
<TJ-> laspahr: Have a read through this, and some of the Suggestions links at the end: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<TJ-> Alma_de_poeta: is the USB device partitioned as one large partition containing the root file-system, or several smaller file-systems? use "df" to see which devices/mounts are running low on free space"
<raub> TJ-: if he pastebin df -h it would help
<TJ-> raub: agreed :)
<zenx> hi i have setup tftpd (at the moment xinetd but with tftpd-hpa same result) and I get a timeout whenever i try and retrieve a file
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: pastebin df -h. If you are not sure how to do so, let us know
<zenx> this on ubuntu 14.04, previous versions with the exact same configuration worked
<raub> zenx: /var/log/syslog is where I would start
<TJ-> zenx: 14.04 is the TFTP server?
<zenx> TJ: no, ubuntu
<zenx> raub: thanks i was wondering wher i could get debug
<TJ-> zenx: You mean Ubuntu 14.04 is the TFTP server?
<zenx> TJ-: yes
<bruce927> Are there any issues at the moment with the raring repos?
<bruce927> I'm getting 404s whenever I try to access them
<raub> zenx: that is what TJ_ asked: who is the tftp server
<TJ-> zenx: Have you tried connecting to the TFTP server port using a telnet client, to prove the connection is working?
<xangua> bruce927: 13.10 is no longer supported
<bruce927> xangua: And so the repos have been taken down?
<k1l_> raring is 13.04 and that is EOL some time now. 13.10 even went EOL today
<zenx> TJ-: no i didn't knwo you could do that, anyway using tftp client on localhost produced no output in syslog
<bruce927> Ah, that makes sense
<zenx> will try telnet
<raub> bruce927: if you must use 13.04, there is an old-repo site. Otherwise I would update it
<zenx> telnet can't connect
<Findegil> : Hey everyone, anyone familiar with myisamchk ?
<raub> zenx: is tftpd up?
<laspahr> TJ- i dont see instructions..
<zenx> xinetd is, i cant grep ps for any tftpd
<TJ-> bruce927: If you need to "do-release-upgrade" you can so "sudo sed -i 's,http://.*archive\.ubuntu\.com,http://old-releases.ubuntu.com,' /etc/apt/sources.list" to point to the old-archives repository, then do "sudo apt-get update" to fetch the package lists.
<raub> zenx: start tftpd manually (thinkit evne has a debug mode)
<raub> And then try again. i.e. eliminate variables
<raub> then you can see if you have firewall issues
<TJ-> zenx: did you restart the xinetd service after configuring for tftpd?
<raub> while oyu have a running tftpd instance
<zenx> TJ-: yes
<raub> if that works, your xinetd config has issues
<TJ-> zenx: OK, do as raub has suggested then
<zenx> tftpd is installed, I am guessing xinetd manages tftpd
<raub> zenx: you can start tftpd manually. Check man page
<zenx> raub: will do, thanks all
<laspahr> TJ- the page you gave me doesn't seem to help.. Unless i missed something
<nicholasdipiazza> XRDP session shows the desktop for a second then POOF it terminates me. I'm using ubuntu 14.x with XFCE4. Here is a link of the issue: http://tinyurl.com/ns4k59h
<nicholasdipiazza> anyone ever see this?
<Alma_de_poeta> raub: /dev/sda1 15G  3,0G   12G   21% /cdrom
<raub> Once it is running, telnet as TJ- said but from localhost and then from anothe rmachine
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: pastebin the entire shebang
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: cdrom is usually read-only
<Alma_de_poeta> raub:  i try but dont know how to copy the text, ritgh button dont work
<TJ-> Alma_de_poeta: "df | pastebinit"
<raub> TJ-: the pipes the pipes are calling
<nicholasdipiazza> Does anyone know the status of gnome-session + ubuntu 14 + xrdp working?
<nicholasdipiazza> is that still broken?
<laspahr_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Alma_de_poeta> command not found patebinit
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: pastebininit ? Note the "s"
<laspahr_> TJ- no instructions in either of those pages that apply to me.. Unless you're seeing something I'm not
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea why my 'top' is spammed with 'fuser' processes?
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: make it pastebinit
<cuddylier>  8087 root      20   0  7176  836  692 R   33  0.0   0:00.17 fuser
<zaggynl> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 64bit on my spare SSD but when I attempt to boot from it I end up with a blinking cursor
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: if that does not work, df > /tmp/df and then read /tmp/df by any means
<raub> zaggynl: is grub happy?
<TJ-> laspahr_: If you want to back-up *everything* in your "/home/$USER/" to a single compressed file, that you can then put on a USB stick, you can do "tar -czf /tmp/home-backup.tar.gz /home/$USER" (replace $USER with your usual username)
<zaggynl> raub: I don't know, I didn't get to choose where to leave grub
<zaggynl> I just picked "install along side windows 7"
<zaggynl> had to put a gpt partition table on the ssd first though
<TJ-> laspahr_: That'll give you the file "/tmp/home-backup.tar.gz" which you can simply "cp" to a mounted USB stick file-system
<laspahr_> TJ- that'll backup everything on my computer?
<TJ-> laspahr_: It'll backup only what is in the user home directory
<TJ-> laspahr_: If you stored documents or other files in other locations, you'd need to add those to the tar archive too
<TJ-> laspahr_: usually, all user-created files are under /home/$USER/
<laspahr_> idk if I did or not ._.
<laspahr_> if I can't remember, then it's probably not important anyway..
<zaggynl> I'll just try reinstalling with a msdos type partition table :/
<TJ-> zaggynl: if you get a flashing cursor that strongly suggests a legacy/MBR boot which can't find core.img
<laspahr_> Uh oh...
<laspahr_> tar: /home/$USER (I put mine): Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<laspahr_> it says
<Alma_de_poeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809836/
<laspahr_> tar (child): /tmp/home-backup.tar.gz: Cannot open: Read-Only file system
<laspahr_> Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<laspahr_> TJ- what's that mean?
<TJ-> laspahr_: Hmmm, OK, because of single-user mode the root file-system is read-only
<laspahr_> so... what's that mean..?
<TJ-> laspahr_: in that case best step is to insert a USB stick that has free space, mount it, and tell tar to write the archive directly to it
<laspahr_> so instead of /tmp/home-backup.tar.gz put /*harddrivedir*/home-backup.tar.gz ?
<gogogadgeto> I am still trying to figure out why "gvfs-mount -s gphoto2" is working but not with sudo. can you help me?
<laspahr_> does a USB Hard Drive count?
<TJ-> laspahr: yes, any external writeable storage
<laspahr> okay.. this is gonna sound dumb but how do I mount the HD and find the dir?
<Alma_de_poeta> raub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809836/
<TJ-> laspahr: plug it in first
<TJ-> laspahr: then do "blkid" to identify the file-system you want to mount
<super> TJ-, haha welcome back
<TJ-> Alma_de_poeta: "blkid | pastebinit"
<Guest13267> hello, when I ping host1 it works fine, but as soon as I ping an unknown host, the first ping to host1 can resolve host1 for a few seconds. super weird. Any ideas? 12.04.4
<laspahr> it gives sda1,2,4,5,6,7,8 and sdb2
<laspahr> ah, it's sdb2
<laspahr> nevermind, thankyou!!
<TJ-> laspahr: then identify a mount-point to put it on ("/mnt/" should be there) and then do "mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/"
<laspahr> just type mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ ?
<TJ-> laspahr: if that works, it *should* be read/write mounted... check using "mount" l
<TJ-> laspahr: yes
<laspahr> okay
<TJ-> mount should show /dev/sdb2 as (rw) -- read/write
<AnoJones> hi, i'm having trouble hearing sound. When running commands like 'aplay -l' I can see alas.conf (/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf) is missing. I tried reinstallg alsa lib (sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2), but it didn't work (reinstall worked, file still does not exists)
<super> AnoJones, pulseaudio -k
<AnoJones> super - doesn't do (or at least show) anything?
<super> AnoJones, also install pavucontrol
<AnoJones> super - m.. well in configuration it says 'no cards available for configuration'. Meaning my sound card isn't plugged O_o ?
<super> AnoJones, is it usb audio?
<AnoJones> no, built in.
<AnoJones> I did however replaced my PSU lately. Didn't touch too much though. I guess I can look at it if you think it's the issue?
<super> AnoJones, aplay -l | pastebinit
<AnoJones> well nvm. I forget to close the computer and it's easy to see. the built in sound driver doesn't have any cables even, so no can do there (sorry if it's obvious it can't have any cables; not too familiar with hardware as you can see)
<AnoJones> anyway: http://pastebin.com/pcamnsjN
<super> AnoJones, don't think psu is the cause of your problem
<NGC3982> Hi guys, im trying to start a daemon, but when i do, it wants me to use the "/etc/init.d/nameofdaemon start". When i do that, i in turn get "start-stop-daemon: --start needs --exec or --startas". It links me to a help file i do not understand.
<Guest13267> ping issue: http://i.imgur.com/O3oPchF.png
<NGC3982> The help file tells me i need to start with -S, but that gives of the same effect.
<super> Guest13267, ping -c 5 -n www.google.com
<Guest13267> super, works 5/5
<super> AnoJones, did you make any changes on your bios settings?
<super> and also check your audio jack
<AnoJones> super - nope, definitely didn't touch the bios. Tried reconnecting the audio jack several times. Speakers works when connected to phone btw, so not a speakers/jack issue either
<super> AnoJones, are you dual booting windows also?
<AnoJones> super - I'm pretty sure the problem is the file doesn't exists. The question is, how do I recreate it.. doesn't that looks like ap roblem?
<super> AnoJones, apt-get update
<AnoJones> super - yes, but i've been dual-booting windows for a while now, and it worked so far.
<AnoJones> super - ran update (and upgrade/dist-upgrade after). It shows the usual output, update anyway. upgrade/dist showed no updates to be installed.
<super> AnoJones, yeah I remember when I switch back and forth between windows to ubuntu I would get audio problem
<Alma_de_poeta> tj i cant use pastebinit and cant install it because lack of space in disk
<AnoJones> super - i'm a bit confused. Wouldn't simply recreating the file (not sure how) fix this? what makes you think that file is not the issue?
<super> AnoJones, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<AnoJones> super - ha, found how to cerate the file. reinstalled libasound2-data (found the info from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc ). Trying to play a bit to see if I can hear now, since errors don't show up.
<AnoJones> recreate*
<super> Alma_de_poeta, yeah you will learn a lot after troubleshooting and breaking stuff :)
<NGC3982> http://pastebin.com/GtJESAwW <- I'm trying to start this daemon. What on earth am i getting wrong?
<Alma_de_poeta> super:  maybe, now i learn that i have almost 10 GB of disk space unused that i cant use until i know how to do
<super> Alma_de_poeta, you can add another hard drive to your volume group and extend it
<NGC3982> I'm trying to read the examples and man file for service, init.d and start-stop-daemon, but i dont understand what's wrong.
<Alma_de_poeta> super:  im running kubuntu from usb stick, that stick has only used 3 GB from 16 GB
<super> Alma_de_poeta, if you installed with LVM you can resize it
<Alma_de_poeta> so i asume with that and 6GB of ram i can get more free space
<Alma_de_poeta> super:  i dont know what i use, a aplicatión from the list, it does all the job
<super> Alma_de_poeta, sudo lsdisplay | pastebinit
<super> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<super> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809966/
<Alma_de_poeta> super pastebinit isnt installed
<AnoJones> super - reboot :( brb
<super> sudo lvdisplay | pastebinit
<super> sudo apt-get install pastebinit easy
<Alma_de_poeta> super dont work, no space XD
<super> sudo lvdisplay I want to know if the /dev/vg_volume/root is using too much
<raub> super: you did check if he is not running off a cd, right?
<hsnopi> dumb question, is this correct? sudo mount -v -t ext4 /dev/xvdf /mnt/opt
<super> raub, is he on livecd?
<Alma_de_poeta> super usb-stick
<raub> super: did he give you the output of df?
<Guest13267> http://askubuntu.com/questions/499138/dns-resolution-conflict-in-12-04
<super> Guest13267, ifconfig what does it say?
<Alma_de_poeta> super this is df http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809836/
<Guest13267> super, lo+eth0
<Alma_de_poeta>  and thid from lvdisplay --> No volume groups found
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: how did you install ubuntu in the usb drive?
<anojones> super - thx, it works now! Had to play a bit with configuration after reboot, but it works! thanks :)
<raub> super: I am only seeing a large device in sdb and a cd in sda
<Alma_de_poeta> raub:  a usb installer in the menu, just select installer and the iso
<super> raub, his /dev/sda used 100%
<anojones> super - just a random question since you seem to know a lot about ubuntu: My computer is old (and slow), and i'm a bit afraid of upgrading to 14 due to performance. Any justifiction to my fear, or should I just upgrade?
<raub> super: did he make a livecd into the usb  or something?
<super> anojones, system specs
<super> raub, yes
<anojones> note that currently i'm on 13, and it is a bit slow; but good enough, most of the times
<anojones> super - any quick app for it or should I just list what's on my mind?
<raub> super: that explains the mystery then
<OerHeks> anojones, your support ends today.
<OerHeks> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<anojones> OerHeks - only security updates :P and yeah I know, I just got notification from it, which is why i'm asking.
<daftykins> anojones: consider ditching unity and going for something like xubuntu if you have old hardware
<super> anojones, sudo dmidecode -t 4 | pastebinit
<anojones> OerHeks - but I prefer a non-supported fast-working 13, than a supported very-slow-working 14 ubuntu ..
<Alma_de_poeta> raub:  super ¿what can i do? i dont mind if i need to erase the usb-stick and rebuilt it from diferent aproach
<OerHeks> anojones,  no security updates, sorry
<anojones> OerHeks - that is what I ment. Only no security updates. At least that's what the notification said.
<raub> anojones: then you would want to go back to 12.04
<anojones> raub - I do think about it, yes.
<super> Alma_de_poeta, how big is that .iso you used to create your liveusb?
<Alma_de_poeta> super just the livecd from kubuntu, 1,07GB
<super> and you say you have 16gb usb right?
<Alma_de_poeta> yes
<raub> super: would he doing a normal install to the usb (livecd on disk 1, then installing to disk 2) do the trick?
<super> did you create it with dd?
<raub> super: partition time?
<Alma_de_poeta> no, i just use a usb live creator from menu
<Alma_de_poeta> just need to select the usb and the iso
<super> Alma_de_poeta, are you trying to put Ubuntu to your USB?
<raub> Alma_de_poeta: the live installs are ephemerous: they use your memory as temporary storage. Once oyu logout, it is all gone
<OerHeks> anojones, 14.04 didn't change that much from 13.10, so i wonder, how do you tell 14.04 is slower?
<ObrienDave> unless you add persistance to the usb
<anojones> super - the relevant information seems to be only Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz, (and 2 GB memory, I think it's relevant). Any chance that's enough?
<Alma_de_poeta> super i want to try a persistent ubuntu  in the usb stick so i can customice it and when all is done install whenever i want
<raub> ObrienDave: or that ;)
<anojones> OerHeks - as said, I'm afraid it will be. I didn't try it though. But usually, upgrades to a software doesn't lower the specs requirements.
<raub> anojones: for a server that is plenty
<zaggynl> yay, got it installed and booted this time, had to use uefi boot menu to boot ubuntu
<anojones> raub - ubuntu server? I'm talking about ubuntu desktop :P
<zaggynl> one thing though, moving cursor from one screen to another is very difficult
<zaggynl> cursor gets stuck all the time
<Alma_de_poeta> i have also 6 GB of ram so i think in put swap directly in ram, 1 gb, maybe more
<raub> anojones: the memory will get to you
<raub> anojones: I run 14.04 in an old X61 with 4GB and it is fine
<ObrienDave> Alma_de_poeta, no, use ISO on DVD to install to the entire USB drive
<ObrienDave> that will give you full capacity of the USB
<zaggynl> sticky edges disabling fixed cursor stuck, nice
<anojones> raub - yeah I can feel it a bit in 13 too. Will the upgrade to 14.04 makes the feeling noticeable worse ?
<anojones> (I know i'm wrong with my use of the word 'noticeable', but i'm not sure how to fix it :P sorry about that)
<super> Alma_de_poeta, try that persistent and see how you like it.
<raub> anojones: probably as bad as 13.
<anojones> raub - any way I can upgrade to 14.04 with a fast-way to downgrade to 13.04 if I want to?
<anojones> 13.10*
<Alma_de_poeta> ObrienDave:  thats what i try but i failed, so the ubs is used only in 21%
<raub> anojones: live install (CD/USB) of 14.04?
<ObrienDave> Alma_de_poeta, not if you used live creator, that only uses what it needs
<raub> Then if you don't like it, you never changed anything
<Alma_de_poeta> so what i need to use?
<rcampbel3> nslookup us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com <-- not in DNS! What's going on?
<ObrienDave> Alma_de_poeta, burn ISO to DVD, boot DVD, use that to install to USB
<anojones> raub - don't have any. I think I can boot iso from hard drive though, so I guess the live install is an option. I'll try that, thanks!
<Alma_de_poeta> well, i restart and ask from dvd
<Alma_de_poeta> several minuts
<anojones> super - thanks again for the audio issue!
<super> anojones, I didn't do much bro just gave you the link :)
<raub> anojones: FYI, I did install lubuntu in a really old machine with only 1GB and it works fine
<anojones> raub - i'll check out lubuntu too then, cool.
<ObrienDave> anojones, you'll like Xubuntu much better
<anojones> super - you also checked some commands before, checked the output, went with me.. you did much :)
<super> for system with 1GB please use LXLE not the Ubuntu gnome,kubuntu, unity
<anojones> ObrienDave - k, I got 3 versions to test then :P hehe. thanks.
<anojones> later all, thanks again!
<ObrienDave> no prob
<raub> super: that's what I did
<daftykins> *LXDE
<raub> I think that is the default for lubuntu
<super> ubuntu lxle 14.04
<super> i think they changed their name from lxde
<super> quiet again
<Alma_de_poeta> all ready
<super> hi Alma_de_poeta
<Alma_de_poeta> booted  from the dvd
<Alma_de_poeta> and the stick is in my hand
<Alma_de_poeta> last time i used startup disk creator
<Alma_de_poeta> what i should be use_
<ObrienDave> super, lxle is a different DE from lxde. http://lxle.net/
<super> ObrienDave, oh. thanks
<narcos> Hi all. I have an Ubuntu 13.10 laptop for which no-one can remember the creds for. I can't seem to figure out how to single boot the machine as there's no grub men. Any hints?
<Alma_de_poeta> ObrienDave: , super, raub +what i use to make a bootable persistent usb stick_
<OCP001> narcos: press Shift while booting, this should bring up the grub menu
<__Rocky__> narcos, You should have grub menu. Maybe its not being displayed. Press shift will booting
<narcos> ahhh thanks! rebooting
<ObrienDave> Alma_de_poeta, install selecting ENTIRE usb. there should be a replace all option. make SURE you select the USB before installing
<narcos> hm that didn't seem to work *tries again*
<Alma_de_poeta> ObrienDave:  you mean to install the same way if i install on hard disck_
<ObrienDave> yes
<Alma_de_poeta> thats dont use grub_
<ObrienDave> that will make the whole USB a stand-alone OS. it will still use grub as a bootloader, you won't see the boot menu
<narcos> Holding shift doesn't seem to GRUB me.
<Alma_de_poeta> ObrienDave:  i dont wnat to install a bootloader, while i can select from where to load by bios with only one key
<ObrienDave> the USB still needs a bootloader to boot the OS on the USB
<ObrienDave> it's not like you're going to add grub to your HD. you're just making a stand-alone OS on the USB
<ObrienDave> you plug in the usb, turn on the machine, and the usb boots. easy
<Alma_de_poeta> thats is what i want
<super> Alma_de_poeta, you can you Disks to create your liveusb and also have free space
<ObrienDave> Alma_de_poeta, i have several usb drives setup that way
<Alma_de_poeta> super:  i reserved 5GB for usual data transfer bewten pcs
<Alma_de_poeta> ObrienDave:  i want to have a portable system, almost from now
<pgar23> I am trying to setup a PBX on ubuntu desktop and want to keep the desktop offline for the time being (meaning no eth/wlan connection)...how would I manually assign a static IP to the desktop computer if there is no existing connection? TIA
<ObrienDave> Alma_de_poeta, then install to usb using the full drive. easy enough
<super> the liveusb is like your hacking tool :)
<brothersome> pgar23, Just add another connection and put the current one offline
<vornik> hello! I need audio and video codecs for ubuntu 9.04; please can you help me? :)
<pgar23> add another connection? put the other offline? Not understanding what you mean, sorry...brothersome
<super> vornik, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> vornik  not supported in this channel
 * ObrienDave is wondering if google translate help should really be allowed here
<OerHeks> vornik, 9.04 really?
<brothersome> pgar23, Right top cornet --- 2 arrows --- make a new connection and so on
<Alma_de_poeta> ObrienDave:  better no, i tried sometimes and the text makes no sense
<brothersome> pgar23, At work I have a dongle for 2 networks
<ObrienDave> gotta go, sorry
<Alma_de_poeta> is ten times better to have a native speaker that translates you
<vornik> tanks!!
<pgar23> brothersome: My computer is not connected to any network at the moment. I don't want it connected to any network. I want to keep the desktop offline but assign a static IP to the desktop machine so that other devices (IP phones) can communicate with the IP locally...
<cuddylier> Anyone know why the 'fuser' process is spamming my 'top' and causing my load to go super high?
<brothersome> pgar23, Have you tried what I said?
<pgar23> brothersome: No because I don't understand what you mean by make a new connection and so on...
<brothersome> pgar23, communication to the outside world is just the gateway address
<pgar23> brothersome: I understand that. I don't want any communication to the outside world
<pgar23> I don't want the PBX to be hacked
<pgar23> I just want to setup it up locally in my LAN, test it, secure the PBX, then get it connected online
<Jaber> !seen a
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<brothersome> pgar23, You are behind a firewall and no one can go to the PBX
<pgar23> Since I have no ethernet cable connected to the machine and do not have a wireless NIC installed, there is 0 connections
<pgar23> brothersome I am not behind a firewall
<brothersome> pgar23, strange not using NAT or Firewall, even dangerous
<Guest30078> Can anyone help me fix a software installation problem? I had heard about this command ... something like sudo dpkg -a
<brothersome> Guest30078, sudo dpkg -i .......deb ?
<pgar23> brothersome: I don't think you understand what I am saying. The PBX desktop is not connected to any network at all. I have a desktop lying on a desk, with the OS loaded, asterisk installed, and FreePBX. For the time being it will not have any communication with the internet (meaning the ethernet cable will remain unplugged and has no wireless NIC)
<Amaze-balls> Good evening
<Pici> Guest30078: it completely depends what the problem you are having is.
<pgar23> brothersome: I simply want to assign a static IP to the desktop so that the IP phones can talk to the machine
<brothersome> pgar23, so everything is localhost and you do not have an IP address
<brothersome> pgar23, except the 127.0.0.1
<Guest30078> brothersome: Pici: an incomplete installation
<pgar23> brothersome: similar to Windows APIPA, where as the desktop has no connection to the internet and gets assigned a private IP. Other machines on the local network can talk to the private IP if they too have an APIPA address...
<pgar23> brothersome: that is correct
<Pici> Guest30078: Are you getting an error?
<daftykins> pgar23: are you after giving this phone an address? why not set up a simple DHCP server temporarily?
<brothersome> Guest30078, have you tried sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Guest30078> brothersome: not yet
<pgar23> daftykins: I will be. That is what I am asking here, so I guess if the machine will be completely offline and I want devices to communicate via IP I need to setup simple DHCP?
<pgar23> daftykins: how will I go about setting DHCP server up?
<daftykins> pgar23: that'd be the most reliable approach i think yep
<Guest30078> brothersome: Wanted to install Wine 1.6.  It started, but stuck
<daftykins> pgar23: installing dhcpd (i'm guessing that's the package name), quick configure of a scope to set it up, then hey-presto
<pgar23> daftykins: that makes sense. Thanks much! brothersome: thanks for the response too!
<daftykins> :)
<Alma_de_poeta> Guest30078:  thats is what i try before see is not a great idea in live distro XD
<lmat> I'm having some VNC problems. I run x11vnc and then connect from another host and it goes *really* slow.
<lmat> I used to do this from the same machine: I had created a Windows 7 virtual machine on the same machine, and VNCed having the guest view the host, and thought it was a virtual machine problem
<tharkun> lmat: mtr -r is your friend
<lmat> But now I'm actually doing it from different machines (still Windows 7 viewing
<Guest30078> Alma_de_poeta: I don't understand what went wrong.
<lmat> tharkun: hmm, I'm on an uber-fast network, both machines wired...
<lmat>  (still Windows 7 viewing ubuntu 14.04)
<brothersome> Guest30078, did you do sudo apt-get -f install?
<Alma_de_poeta> Guest30078:  nothing went wrong, simply i dont have enough space to do it
<tharkun> lmat: mtr -r will tell you a fact. And probably it will spot where your bottleneck is.
<pgar23> lmat: I don't have much experience with it yet, but I am essentially trying to accomplish the same thing and have been pointed to Cygwin and sshd...
<lmat> tharkun: okilie dokilie!!
<lmat> pgar23: oh my... So have you got vnc going? (but it's slow?)
<Guest30078> brothersome: Did, but got error messages and it didn't complete
<lmat> pgar23: I really need VNC, sshd won't do.
<Alma_de_poeta> Guest30078:  is live cd or live usb?
<genial> Hello! How does Ubuntu handle open files? Does it automatically close the users least recently accessed open file when it hits the users open file limit? Using lsof I see a lot of files i recently have been accessing, but don't have open right now.
<brothersome> lmat, and rdp?
<pgar23> haven't tried VNC but Cygwin is working for my Win7 to Ubuntu connection no speed issues
<pgar23> lmat:
<lmat> brothersome: pardon? What is rdp?
<Guest30078> Alma_de_poeta: Installed on hard drive. I'm trying to add Wine on it
<lmat> pgar23: So you're just using a terminal from one machine to the otheR?
<pgar23> GUi
<brothersome> lmat there is a package xrdp and you can do the same as VNC, RDP is from MicroSoft and you can see your desktop with it
<brothersome> lmat, I'm positive about rdp. Works nice in Ubuntu.
<lmat> brothersome: I see.
<lmat> brothersome: Can I run with ubuntu as host?
<brothersome> lmat: yes you can
<lmat> brothersome: I'll try it out immediately.
<brothersome> lmat, some part are already installed
<lmat> brothersome: already installed it ^_^
<Alma_de_poeta> Guest30078:  i try to install with aptitude thats means aptitude says to uninstall a lot of stuff and intall a lot more, but the intalls go on before i run out of space
<lmat> "it looks like xrdp is already running" :-O
<lmat> now mstsc on the host...
<lmat> okay, I authenticated...
<lmat> Now it's showing a ... patchwork design?
<brothersome> xrdp: Xwindows Remote Desktop Protocol
<lmat> brothersome: I have the Microsoft Windows computer connected, but it looks like it's not showing anything?
<lmat> brothersome: It looks like it's maybe on a different X session than I'm using?
<brothersome> lmat, watch for firewalls
<lmat> brothersome: It's connected just fine. And I authenticated...
<brothersome> lmat, correct you get another session
<lmat> brothersome: damn it...
<lmat> brothersome: I don't want another session.
<brothersome> lmat, also VNC will work on the same way. Only teamviewer is different
<lmat> brothersome: I want other people to be able to view my desktop *as I use it* ^_^
<brothersome> lmat, must google for that
<lmat> brothersome: okay
<lmat> restarting, brb.
<Tralfaz> Guys, did an xfce & xrdp install on my server (sometimes I have to do some gui stuff. Chromium won't initialize the flash player plugin. Any ideas?
<laspahr> TJ- you still on?
<laspahr> guess not heh.. okay I think I got this
<lmat> brothersome: But this doesn't make sense...
<lmat> brothersome: rdp starts up a new X session, but there's nothing there. How is that useful?
<brothersome> lmat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/235905/use-xrdp-to-connect-to-desktop-session
<lmat> brothersome: reading.
<brothersome> lmat, it has to do with vino-preferences
<lmat> brothersome: oh my goodness...
<laspahr> hmm.. still not working. tried using "tar -czf /dev/sdb2/UbuntuBackup/home-backup.tar.gz /home/$USER" with $USER as my username
<lmat> brothersome: No I think vino is set up properly (that's what I was using to do vnc before), I need to deal with /etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini
<brothersome> lmat, even VNC starts a new session
<lmat> brothersome: hmm
<lmat> brothersome: It looks like xrdp is showing lots of possible sessions: a console, vnc sessions, existing X sessions, etc., etc.!
<scx> hello
<function9> hi
<scx> What is default text editior in ubuntu 14.04 (unity)?
<lmat> hmm, now error connecting.
<brothersome> scx: gedit
<scx> brothersome: thanks
<lmat> brothersome: OH, I wasn't using vino, I was using x11vnc...I'll switch to vino.
<brothersome>  scx, for a good programming editor I prefer codelite
<jj77> helloo helloo i have a problem with a mobile broadband usb stick, i understand the solution to use modeswitch to change from mass storage to modem but 'Error opening the device. Abort'
<jj77> any ideas?
<MadsRC> msg NickServ
<MadsRC> yay!
<brothersome> jj77: Software update -- extra ... programs
<Alma_de_poeta> restart brb
<jj77> don't understand:Z
<jj77> hah sudo i c
<brothersome> jj77: Drivers?
<jj77> bleh bleh ok ok now it can change the mode but no
<lmat> brothersome: This is frustrating :)   I set it up as it says, except no password!
<lmat> brothersome: Now, when I mstsc from Windows 7, no password or username field shows up. I hit connect or start or whatever and it says
<brothersome> lmat: It is vino-preferences (run it from command shell)
<lmat> "started connecting" "connecting to 127.0.0.1 5900" "tcp connected"  "security level is 0 (1 = none, 2 = standard)" "error - problem connecting"
<lmat> brothersome: Yeah, I got that :)
<lmat> brothersome: That's where I turned off the password :)
<laspahr> this is what shows up when I try using the "tar -czf /dev/sdb2/UbuntuBackup/home-backup.tar.gz /home/$USER"
<laspahr> http://imgur.com/qa6eAVj
<dlam> i got a box which is randomly slow when I try to ssh into it,  anyone know what to check?   i've tried like ssh -v so far
<Pici> laspahr: does that directory actually exist?  Do you see it in /home/ ?
<laspahr> Idk, I can't get any GUI
<laspahr> just root shell
<laspahr> I'm trying to make a backup of my computer before doing a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04
<brothersome> Why fresh laspahr?
<laspahr> Tried to install Ubuntu Touch and it pretty much screwed my entire OS. that and too many PPAs installed
<Pici> laspahr: also, /dev/sdb2/.....tar.gz  is not going to be valid.  That is where you devices live, it is not a mount point.
<brothersome> laspahr, The installation disc of 14.04 did everything for me, just have to install some applications because I went from 32 bit to 64 bit
<maimeo> hello
<laspahr> Pici: where's the mount point then..?
<Pici> laspahr: looks like you mounted it to /mnt/
<laspahr> brothersome: well I have programs and stuff that I don't want to lose..
<laspahr> Pici: oh yeah... heh
<laspahr> Pici: so I'd use 'tar -czf /mnt/.......' correct?
<blz> Hello, I have a plain-old ubuntu 14.04 server install.  I'd like to install the latest nvidia drivers and XBMC.  The last few times I tried, lightdm/gnome/etc were automatically installed alongside the nvidia drivers.  How can I install the bare minimum to get xserver running with the nvidia drivers?
<Pici> laspahr: yes.
<laspahr> thanks lol
<blz> In other words, I'd like to install xserver/nvidia-current/xbmc **without** any sort of WM or graphical login manager
<laspahr> didn't work...
<laspahr> gave the Cannot opentar: .... Cannot Stat: No such file or directory
<Pici> laspahr: well, you still need to fix the /home/lancespahr path.
<laspahr> how do I fix it..?
<Pici> laspahr: cd /home/   then ls  and look at what is there.
<laspahr> ah..
<laspahr> I typed ls and it just showed a new line
<Pici> laspahr: If I had to guess, I'd say you need to mount either /dev/sda7 or /dev/sda7, your home is probably in one of those.
<laspahr> they're both the same....
<Pici> laspahr: I need to prepare for a meeting here though, someone else in the channel should be able to help
<Pici> *sda6
<laspahr> okay, I'll try that tho
<laspahr> so mount /dev/sda6 to where?
<eeee> to /home/lan....
<laspahr> ah.. okay
<softballs> Hi, i have a question (although not really ubuntu specific so if people don't want to answer no worries!) i have a service running on my server and it sometimes causes "Segmentation fault (Core dumped)" how can i somehow analyze what happened if the service itself aint logging anything?
<Tralfaz> Anyone have a clue why "Application Preferences" won't save in xfce/xrdp?
<laspahr> how can I tell which is home? sda6 or sda7?
<brothersome> Tralfaz, that is policy
<Tralfaz> brothersome: what do you mean?
<eeee> laspahr:  well you can either ls the contents, or you could lsblk and check the size of the partitions if you knew how big home was
<laspahr> so lsblk /dev/sda6(or 7)
<brothersome> Tralfaz, with rdp you are prohibited to set some things
<eeee> no just lsblk
<laspahr> oh ok
<Tralfaz> brothersome: is there a way to manually modify it so it's set? Possibly at CLI?
<laspahr> aha, sda6 is root, sda7 is home :D
<laspahr> thankyou
<eeee> np
<lmat> brothersome: got it, using x11vnc.
<brothersome> lmat: I supposed it was in preferences
<laspahr> mount: mount point /home/.... does not exist
<laspahr> what'd I do? /:
<eeee> i guess you have to mkdir /home/lan....
<eeee> (i dont use a seperate /home partition so...)
<eeee> sorry
<laspahr> wait I'm still on cd /home/
<laspahr> nope that didn't help...
<laspahr> so mkdir /home/... and that'll make the "home directory" to put sda7 in?
<ardan_> guys, stay out of #math
<laspahr> ugh.. read-only file system -.-
<laspahr> so can I just do 'tar -czf /mnt/.... /dev/sda7 ?
<lmat> brothersome: I think my vino is broken :-o
<eeee> laspahr: i dont think so
<laspahr>  /:
<eeee> is /home empty ?
<super> everything on linux soooo complicated
<super> hotplug hard drives have to be manually scan, and mount and unmount
<Alma_de_poeta> freshly installed, go to config and customize
<Alma_de_poeta> first step, see why sometimes all freeze
<laspahr> how do I check if /home is empty?
<super> df -h
<eeee> type ls -a /home
<super> eeee, :)
<softballs> when i do "dmesg" i see alot of errors from a running application, but the data itself tells me nothing, how can i know what happened?
<laspahr> yes it's empty, it just shows blue dots
<softballs> "segfault at 0 ip 00000000004363e3 sp 00007fffd9b2d6c8 error 4 in merc[400000+67000]"
<eeee> super: that's not what's happening we want to see if his /home dir is empty to mount to it
<eeee> :)
<laspahr> since I'm already root, does sudo do anything?
<eeee> laspahr: no need to sudo
<eeee> actually it's not advised
<eeee> (you shouldn't)
<laspahr> okay, I wasn't sure. I figured not since it's used to get root permission, but as root there's no point
<laspahr> so... what now? /:
<eeee> laspahr: mount /dev/sda7 /home
<eeee> laspahr: mount -rw /dev/sda7 /home
<BrandonC> hey all. i used testdisk on hard drive and it cant find partition, it found some files but its only 2, recycler and documents and settings.. am i screwed?
<eeee> (second command mounts it read-write, but that's default anyways)
<laspahr> doen
<laspahr> done
<laspahr> sorry got excited heh
<BrandonC> it waas gana let me wite a partition but when i selected it it errored
<eeee> it should work now
<laspahr> so now we do 'tar ........ /mnt/..... /home/lancespahr?
<laspahr> or would it be /home/sda7 ?
<eeee> no, just /home
<eeee> tar czvf is kind of better, it's verbose
<eeee> so you get to see the files
<laspahr> czvf?
<laspahr> instead of czf?
<eeee> yeah tar czvf /mnt......tar.gz /home
<laspahr> no dash?
<laspahr> tar -czvf /mnt..... /home
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> which one? 0.o dash or no dash?
<eeee> both work i think, use the dash in case
<laspahr> idk if it worked or not
<eeee> did it list the files ?
<Guest45302> Anyone wanna help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7810479/
<laspahr> it said the cannot open: no such file or directory, however it showed /home/ and a bunch of other files including /home/lancespahr/....
<Guest45302> broken packages, etc
<super> fix your ppa
<Guest45302> dependencies, partial installation
<Guest45302> super: If that is for me, I don't know how to fix my ppa
<eeee> laspahr: tar -tf /mnt.......tar.gz should list the files
<eeee> whats the error though, kind of weird
<laspahr> http://imgur.com/c0LEIiP
<laspahr> did it work?
<Guest45302> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7810499/
<super> Guest45302, sudo apt-get -f install
<eeee> laspahr:  try tar -tf /mnt/....tar.gz
<eeee> your home directory is empty though, right ?
<laspahr> yes
<eeee> ok
<laspahr> unless it put something in there within the past minute or so
<super> laspahr, did you add a user yet?
<laspahr> not that I know of, but there's still a user on there, my account.. I think
<laspahr> eeee: it gives the "no such file or directory" again
<eeee> laspahr: i tried it here
<Guest45302> super: I got this verbose from that command ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7810512/
<eeee> laspahr: it is cuz you didn't create UbuntuBackup in /mnt
<laspahr> that's what we were trying to do..?
<eeee> you have to create the directory
<laspahr> oh so I can't do it because i'm trying to make a file that's not there?
<laspahr> okay!! I know what i need to do now heh...
<eeee> you can make the file, but tar wont make the directory
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, I'm trying to connect to my wireless
<eeee> so just mkdir /mnt/UbuntuBackup
<eeee> and run the command again
<laspahr> mkdir /mnt/UbuntuBackup ?
<eeee> yeah
<hrolf> my password is "qwerty123"
<laspahr> oh okay, nevermind lol
<brucelee_> if i use set +e, if my script runs into error return codes, does it keep plowing through?
<hrolf> but the connect button is only enabled if i type five characters
<hrolf> or 10
<hrolf> etc
<hrolf> what is the issue?
<Guest45302> super: Got an idea or a suggestion?
<eeee> hrolf: is this wep ?
<laspahr> eeee: I used the mkdir /mnt/UbuntuBackup but it still gave me the "no such file/directory"
<odisa> Hi. I ran Software Updater today on my 14.04 Ubuntu, and received the following error: ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7810523/ ). I then subsequently figured: OK, I'll back-up /boot, and resize it with GParted in my 12.04 install. This doesn't work, for I've a crypt-luks partition which needs to be sized down before others can be sized up, and GParted doesn't yet accomodate this. Please help.
<hrolf> eeee: I think it is WAP
<reisio> laspahr: is there a 'mnt' dir in / ? (ls /)
<super> Guest45302, you trying to install wine
<eeee> hrolf: i think wpa is 8 and above, wep is 5 or 10 or something
<hrolf> eeee: Basically, the default on a TP-link router
<super> sudo apt-get install wine*
<laspahr> reisio yes there is a mnt dir
<hrolf> eeee: It worked fine previously.. I deleted the connection and now I cannot login..
<Guest45302> Yr
<Guest45302> super: I tried.  It stuck.  Since then, problems
<hrolf> my password is "qwerty123" which is  9 characters..
<Guest45302> super: halfway installed
<hrolf> which one could this be?
<laspahr> and there's a dir in mnt named UbuntuBackup
<laspahr> but nothing inside
<pinPoint> has anyone done a 12.04.4 upgrade to 14.04 without much system chaos?
<mojtaba> Hi, here is the result of the 'ls' command.
<mojtaba> 15860434 drwx------  3 mojtaba mojtaba 4.0K Jul 15 18:38 Lyn
<mojtaba> Could you please tell me what is that 3 after -----?
<mojtaba> When it is file, this number shows the number of hard links. But what does it mean when it is a directory?
<laspahr> eeee: aha it worked!!
<laspahr> it's doing the backup now, I see white matrix thingie haha
<Guest45302> super: I am trying synaptic, doesn't work.  I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a. No success
<eeee> laspahr: cool, what was the issue?
<softballs> can anyone help me on how to get log info from a running application why it causes segmentation fault core dumps?
<nikolam> how to make skype working with webcam on 64bit?
<SamwiseGamgee> Can anyone see all four images from this link?  http://imgur.com/a/9baVi
<laspahr> eeee: tried to install ubuntu-touch on desktop, and had too many PPAs as well
<nikolam> I used to preload some 32bit libs, but it does  not work anymore
<laspahr> so I have to make a backup and then fresh install
<eeee> laspahr: no i mean howd the tar work in the end
<odisa> I can, SamwiseGamgee
<SamwiseGamgee> all four of them, odisa?
<eeee> hrolf: i just checked, wep is 5 or 10
<laspahr> oh, I used ls /
<laspahr> and found mnt
<laspahr> used ls /mnt
<odisa> SamwiseGamgee: all four yes
<laspahr> and found Ubuntu Backup
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks odisa
<eeee> hrolf: so change your security settings to wpa if its wpa
<laspahr> so I guess it did make the file
<laspahr> er... dir
<odisa> no problem samh_afk SamwiseGamgee
<odisa> woops
<laspahr> now it's just going through the entire /home dir... haha
<mojtaba> Hi, here is the result of the 'ls' command. 15860434 drwx------  3 mojtaba mojtaba 4.0K Jul 15 18:38 Lyn
<mojtaba> Could you please tell me what is that 3 after -----? When it is file, this number shows the number of hard links. But what does it mean when it is a directory?
<laspahr> would it be a good idea to make another user on my laptop?
<reisio> laspahr: what're you up to?
<laspahr> reisio what do you mean?
<Guest45302> super: Any ideas on how to recover?
<reisio> laspahr: I'm curious what you're up to
<laspahr> I'm doing a backup to a USB EHD and then going to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04
<super> Guest45302, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<super> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<super> sudo apt-get clean
<super> sudo apt-get update
<laspahr> Idk how I got so much on my laptop, I just wiped it not too long ago heh
<reisio> laspahr: why's that
<reisio> heh
<laspahr> installed ubuntu-touch (well attempted, I didn't know what it was) and I also had wayyy to many ppas so it's better just to do a fresh install, as long as once I restore the backup it looks the same as before..
<laspahr> and I have all my files
<reisio> mojtaba: should be the same, links or dirs
<mojtaba> reisio: But directories could not have hard link.
<mojtaba> reisio: Do you know how can I find the links to this directory, if there is any?
<reisio> mojtaba: what for
<mojtaba> should I search by inode?
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a problem with my software updater: it is downloading unsupported updates, and I don't know if that is helping me or is a security risk
<laspahr> *yawn* still on /home/.../.local
<SamwiseGamgee> Also, I don't recall ever enabling unsupported updates
<laspahr> also, strange question to ask but still... Ubuntu Software Center literally just disappeared on my laptop a while back.. it was just, gone
<laspahr> but on Live USB it was there
<laspahr> I installed Synaptic but I don't think that has anything to do with it?
<daftykins> well yeah because one's an install and one's a live session,
<Argo_Berserk> Hi can you give me any assistance (in Spanish)
<Argo_Berserk> translated with google
<daftykins> broken stuff on your install won't be the case for a live session
<daftykins> !es | Argo_Berserk
<ubottu> Argo_Berserk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<laspahr> daftykins is Ubuntu Software Center removed from the actual install?
<laspahr> 0.o it's backing up all my trash...
<daftykins> laspahr: maybe from *your* install, how could i tell? i'm not sat at it :)
<Guest45302> super: Still getting error messages about wine, wine1.6, etc
<laspahr> I mean did they remove USC? or did I remove it somehow?
<user__> you've removed it
<laspahr> okie dokie lol
<laspahr> umm...
<laspahr> gzip: stdout: File too large
<super> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-07-17_12_33_14-7ED9x6nH.1405625637.png
<super> sudo apt-get remove wine*
<super> reinstall all wine again not wine1.6
<Guest45302> super: And can't seem to do a complete removal of wine through synaptic
<super> delete ~/.wine
<user__> Hey, has anyone of you tried running a Mac VM on ubuntu?
<laspahr> eeee: what'd I do..?
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried resolving this problem here last night, and you guys asked me to get screen shots, but I had problems posting them until now
<super> it is in the /home/username/.wine
<monoton>  hello what is the command line command to check what graphics driver I'm using?
<user__> Hey, has anyone of you tried running a Mac VM on ubuntu?
<super> sudo rm -rf ~/.wine Guest45302
<Guest45302> super: I'm going to try that after the command you told me, aka sudo apt-get remove wine*
<user__> <Guest45302>, just go to google
<laspahr> anybody know what happened?
<laspahr> gzip: stdout: File too large
<user__> use apt-get autoremove
<laspahr> me?
<monoton> laspahr: what file are you zipping or onzipping or?
<user__> no <Guest45302>
<monoton> *un
<eeee> laspahr: i guess the file is too large to fit on the partition
<laspahr> hmmm...
<eeee> the one you mounted to /mnt
<Nickd55345353> is k3b good?
<laspahr> it's like a ~300GB
<eeee> laspahr: try df, and see whats up
<eeee> Nickd55345353: supposedly the best
<Nickd55345353> better than brasero right?
<laspahr> tried df, what do I need to look at
<eeee> Nickd55345353: it can do more stuff i think
<monoton> Nickd55345353: yes k3b it better they say, it is dependent on KDE though I belive.
<Nickd55345353> do u use it guys?
<eeee> laspahr: available space on the filesystem mounted on /mnt
<laspahr> there's not anything that's mounted on /mnt it says
 * monoton still burns everything with Nero in winXP :-}
<laspahr> tried df /mnt and it's only got 2% used
<laspahr> but the filesystem shows -
<laspahr> so I need to remount the USB EHD?
<andyroid> Hi
<super> laspahr, echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<guntbert> laspahr: please take it easy in <enter>, you are scrolling the channel faster than needed
<guntbert> *on* <enter>
<andyroid> I cannot get movile broadband to work.
<laspahr> sorry guntbert /:
<laspahr> super now what?
<phunyguy> guntbert: laspahr: not to mention unopaste will mute!
<andyroid> I fill in but it does not show up undwr connections
<andyroid> Where can i say usb connections
<andyroid> ?
<eeee> andyroid: are we talking about iburst here ?
<phunyguy> andyroid: the same applies to you, please ask your question clearly and in ONE line.
<super> check to see if your devices is there
<super> ls /dev/sd*
<laspahr> yep, it has sda-sda8 and sdb-sdb2
<super> laspahr, google it welcome to the mole city
<super> launch nautilus
<SamwiseGamgee> I still have the same problem with my software updater: it is downloading unsupported updates, and I don't know if that is helping me or is a security risk
<laspahr> I can't -.-
<SamwiseGamgee> Also, I don't recall ever enabling unsupported updates
<phunyguy> super: google what, and what about mole city?
<SamwiseGamgee> why do I even need unsupported updates?\
<super> google is your map to mole city
<SamwiseGamgee> all the apps I am using should be supported, as far as I know
<andyroid> Ok.mobile broadband. Filled in provider and apn. Does not appear under connections. How can i view usb connections?
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: they are backported updates
<phunyguy> super: I still don't follow
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, they are, whatever that means
<GTB3NW> weird error.. on boot-up my internal speaker buzzes twice and weird random ascii characters appear. when I manually select the device to boot from (which is default) then it boots into grub fine O.o
<laspahr> phunyguy I have a feeling he's telling me to google the problems rather than ask on here
<super> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCVGbDf6Uws
<SamwiseGamgee> and how come I never noticed before that I have been downloading unsupported updates?
<phunyguy> super: please stay on topic, and don't ask people to google their answer
<genii> GTB3NW: Sounds like some BIOS issue
<SamwiseGamgee> If I disable downloading of unsupported updates, will some of my apps start causing problems?  Or is it safer to leave them?
<eeee> laspahr: type df | grep /mnt and paste the output here
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: I am not certain, but app developers release fixes to their software, which will have to be backported to older versions to be merged into ubuntu releases
<SamwiseGamgee> It just seems that I am doing too many updates too often, updates which are hogging a lot of memory
<GTB3NW> genii, it's only just appeared, so it's some kind of update to grub..?
<laspahr> eeee: df: /run/user No such File or directory
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: updates don't hog memory - why do you believe that?
<genii> GTB3NW: But from what you stated, the issue occurs before Grub starts
<laspahr> df: /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd No such file or directory
<eeee> laspahr: df | grep /mnt
<laspahr> same
<SamwiseGamgee> well, I just downloaded a bunch of updates, and after I installed them, 30 min later, I get another 64 MB of updates to download
<GTB3NW> genii, well that may be so but this has only started happening after a dist-upgrade
<GTB3NW> there was a kernel upgrade
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: updates don't normally use additional memory, OR hard drive space.  They replace existing files.  The only thing that takes up space may be downloaded package cache
<eeee> laspahr: lsblk | grep /mnt
<andyroid> so how can i view what usb devices are connected?
<phunyguy> andyroid: lsusb
<guntbert> andyroid: lsusb
<SamwiseGamgee> Does that mean I should be deleting files in the package cache regularly?
<laspahr> sdb2 8:18 0 298G 0 part /mnt
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: iirc it does that for you
<genii> GTB3NW: You might want to do a memtest on your system, it's possible the RAM may be going.
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: only if you are *very* tight on Hard Disk space
<SamwiseGamgee> I got 466 GB of hard disk space
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: look into the autoclean option of apt-get
<SamwiseGamgee> and I am using xubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> how do I do that, phunyguy?
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: then you should have plenty.  What were you referencing with memory?
<SamwiseGamgee> Referencing?
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Fishscene> sudo apt-get autoclean
<eeee> laspahr: type ls /mnt/UbuntuBackup , is the UbuntuBackup.tar.gz there?
<GTB3NW> genii, too coincidental IMHO
<Fishscene> err… sorry for the double post Phunyguy. lol.
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: yes when you mentioned you believed that updates were using too much memory
<laspahr> eeee: yes it is
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: he asked about what kind of "memory" you were taking: hard disk, RAM ?
<guntbert> *talking
<SamwiseGamgee> my hard drive's total capacity is about 466 GB
<phunyguy> right, that is not "memory" hence the confusion.
<phunyguy> that is hard drive space.  Memory refers to RAM...
<eeee> does anybody know how to get the uncompressed size of a tar.gz zipped archive ?
<SchrodingersScat> man tar
<phunyguy> and if you have 466GB hard drive space, then you should not be having any hard drive space issues.
<SchrodingersScat> oops
<genii> GTB3NW: It's almost impossible for an update to either Grub or to the kernel to affect your hardware prior to those things being loaded. You say this issue is happening before you choose a device to boot from, so neither is in memory yet. Random ascii characters on the screen are usually corrupt bios or corrupt video ram.
<Lope> if I run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, and then I want to do apt-get install ... should I do another update before the install?
<Lope> is it possible that dist-upgrade can change the apt sources?
<phunyguy> Lope: you shouldn't need to
<eeee> its in gzip
<phunyguy> Lope: and no
<Lope> ok
<andyroid> So my mobile internet usb is listed with lsusb. But it is not shown under connections. I have fiven apn. Any ideas?
<eeee> SchrodingersScat: gzip -l
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, but I was thnking long-term, phunyguy, all those downloaded uupdates will add up, and I figure some of them may present stability or security problems if they are unsupported
<SchrodingersScat> eeee: great, thanks
<eeee> thanks anyways
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: no, that shouldn't be a concern.
<eeee> laspahr: type gzip -l /mnt/UbuntuBackup/Ubu....tar.gz
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: if apt is doing what it should be doing, you should never be concerned with that
<SamwiseGamgee> Is auto clean command safe and how often should I use it?
<Nikki3> hello guys
<Nikki3> can someone list me a good program for interior designing?
<Nikki3> ty
<phunyguy> Nikki3: in Ubuntu?
<andyroid> Any swedish people with comviq here?
<Nikki3> yes
<laspahr> compressed: 4294967295 uncompressed: 1690631174
<phunyguy> Nikki3: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/sweethome3d/
<Nikki3> is it good?
<phunyguy> Nikki3: I have no idea
<phunyguy> Nikki3: you should just try it
<Nikki3> i am an architect
<Nikki3> so i need it for my worklol
<andyroid> Do i need to supply netqirk id for mobile broasband?
<phunyguy> Nikki3: then it is up to you to choose some to try, and then try them to see if they fit your needs.
<GTB3NW> genii, no, this is happening after it tries to boot into grub
<GTB3NW> when I don't select a device
<GTB3NW> it picks the default device
<GTB3NW> which errors
<andyroid>  Is it possible to surf via your smartphone?
<GTB3NW> but when I select that same default..
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: I never use it at all, and I have only 30GB hard disk on some machines
<GTB3NW> manually.. it works fine
<phunyguy> GTB3NW: be careful before unopaste mutes you
<hsnopi> so I'm working with ubuntu 12.04LTS in EC2. I see devices in /dev and fstab has a /dev/xvdb but there is no vdb or xvdb in /dev/ I think it is using /dev/xvda1 but I can't tell. Is there a way to somehow verify this?
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks guntbert and phunyguy
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: no problem :)
<laspahr> eeee: does that help?
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: my root partition only has 10GB.  It's fine.
<laspahr> or is it correct?
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I was thinking of customizing my partitions when I was installing xubuntu, to better use the 466 GB of available memory
<eeee> laspahr:
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: not memory!  Hard drive space!
<genii> GTB3NW: If you think it's a Grub update, you can revert it by way of: sudo apt-get install grub=<prior version number here which I don't offhand know>
<laspahr> eeee: ?
<GTB3NW> okay, will give it a go genii, thanks
<eeee> laspahr: type df | grep /dev/sd(the home one i think it had a 7)
<newbie|3> Still a problem with wine - after sudo rm -rf ¬\.wine
<eeee> sda7 or sdb7
<rbowlby> stupid question time: can I use a raring repo on trusty for a package that's not avail in trusty yet?
<eeee> laspahr: run that and paste the line
<newbie|3> super: still a problem after rm -rf /.wine ...
<k1l_> rbowlby: no.
<bprompt> hsnopi:     I have 12.04  not sure on the ec2 part... but I don't even have an xvda either, goes rom video0 to zero
<laspahr> can't paste, but it's 18%.. I have to go so I can't give exact #s
<k1l_> rbowlby: that will most likely break your package ystem
<hsnopi> bprompt yeah. I figured that might be the case. thanks:)
<eeee> 1690631174, whats the second set of numbers?
<rbowlby> k1l_ any way to get this one pkg from raring?
<rbowlby> hsqldb-server
<eeee> laspahr: it should be less than that number i pasted above
<rbowlby> this would often work on RH distros, I would just set the priority of the old repo such that it didn't interfere
<laspahr> it is smaller, the middle is 8 digits
<laspahr> 5+29++83
<laspahr> danggit
<laspahr> 46189972
<laspahr> sorry, gtg
<eeee> wait sorry
<k1l_> rbowlby: which package is it?
<eeee> i think df gives the space
<rbowlby> hsqldb-server
<eeee> in blocks
<eeee> laspahr: sorry man
<rbowlby> k1l_ ^
<eeee> laspahr: when you get back ask to see how to get the size of /home and compare, see ya
<andyroid> How do i check mac addreas of my device?
<newbie|3> super: Any help ... E: wine1.6: package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<k1l_> rbowlby: there is a package without -server. you need that package with -server?
<rbowlby> k1l_ I want the init script and ready to go daemonized goodies
<rbowlby> or perhaps something else now provides /etc/init.d/hsqldb-server?
<rbowlby> what's the equiv of yum provides?
<bprompt> andyroid:     try ->   lshw -c Network
<rbowlby> sorry, my debian distro experience is embarrassingly lacking
<k1l_> rbowlby: sorry that is not my kind of business. did they eventually drop the -server package and include that into the main package?
<rbowlby> not that I can tell
<SamwiseGamgee> Phunyguy, guntbert, I still think there are some problems with my software updater settings, take a look....http://imgur.com/a/9baVi
<rbowlby> it just hasn't been updated/built for trusty yet
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry, phunyguy, http://imgur.com/a/9baVi
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: I do not see a problem there
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, phunyguy, I can leave them all the way they are?
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: why do you think there may be an issue?
<phunyguy> What makes you think that I mean?
<SamwiseGamgee> Because it looks like my updaters settings were changed without my permission
<k1l_> rbowlby: i doubt the " it just hasnt been build" idea. there will be no new packages for trusty because of the freeze in development stage
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: I agree with phunyguy - lokks just like I have it - "unsupported" means that Canonical don't provide support
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: that is the default.
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: that updates tab is the default.
<k1l_> rbowlby: so it may be that you are on the old path, with is the wrong path due to some changes. but that is only guessing on my side
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, good, that means I can leave things alone and just keep updating without having to autoclean?
<rbowlby> k1l_ the change log for trusty said no one has bothered to build/verify it yet
<guntbert> SamwiseGamgee: exactly, you should be fine
<rbowlby> I did an apt-file search /etc/init.d/hsqldb-server and nothing provides it.
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: this was a new thing in the 12.04 release... from the notes: Backports are now more easily accessible -- to enable users to more easily receive new versions of software, the Ubuntu Backports repository is now enabled by default. Packages from backports will not be installed by default — they must explicitly be selected in package management software. However, once installed, packages from backports will automatically be upgraded to
<phunyguy> newer versions.
<sloppyf> Hey all. I remotely mounted a directory via ssh using sshfs. My problem is though, that I cannot actually view the contents of the directory without being root
<phunyguy> SamwiseGamgee: that repository is how said backports get updated
<sloppyf> I checked the permissions of the hard drive itself and all of that is okay (777)
<rbowlby> k1l_ I doubt there's a better way of running hsqldb that doesn't at least include an init script. ¯\(ツ)/¯
<SamwiseGamgee> that sounds good, phunyguy
<sloppyf> Anyone know what I need to do?
<phunyguy> sloppyf: did you mount it as root?
<k1l_> rbowlby: well, no -server packages for trusty and utopic and i dont see why or that its missing. best is to file a bug and see what the maintainer says: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hsqldb
<sloppyf> phunyguy: yes
<phunyguy> sloppyf: then that is probably the issue
<compdoc_> sloppyf, the ownership of the dir ?
<phunyguy> sloppyf: sshfs is a fuse filesystem, meaning you mount as an individual user.
<sloppyf> ahh
<genii> compdoc_: That's my suspicion, the shared files don't belong to the user trying to view them.
<phunyguy> and iirc, sshfs also presents everything as being owned by the user mounting the share
<phunyguy> sloppyf: so in this case, you mount as root, that makes all files owned by root, and if non-root users don't have +x permission to the directory, they cannot list contents
<phunyguy> ....if that makes sense
<sloppyf> phunyguy: it does. thank you
<SamwiseGamgee> phunyguy, guntbert, thanks for explaining things so well
<phunyguy> we aim to please.
<phunyguy> on that note, I need to step away for a bit.
<SamwiseGamgee> bonne journee
<newbie|3> super: any ideas?
<hsnopi> so, i have a device xvdb, i do a fdisk and create it as all one primary partition, i do fdisk -l and it shows a partition, then per some instructions i found I mkfs of type ext4, i do fdisk -l again and it shows no partition. yes I can still mount it. is the fdisk portion even necessary?
<super> newbie|3, whats the question? wasn't here
<super> hsnopi, so you want to mkfs.vfat or mkfs.ext /dev/sdX
<hsnopi> ok
<newbie|3> super: I was Giest ... with the wine partial installation
<hsnopi> thanks
<super> oh okay newbie|3 you still stuck with the wine problem right
<newbie|3> yup
<super> newbie|3, sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<CrusaderAD> Anyone else finding empathy completely useless?
<super> newbie|3, sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<guntbert> !ot | CrusaderAD
<ubottu> CrusaderAD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newbie|3> now the problem is with wine 1.6
<super> empathy need webcam support
<newbie|3> super: the problem now resides in wine1.6
<super> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<super> i say remove all traces of wine
<CrusaderAD> I'm seeing two issues with empathy, 1.) the first incoming message is blank and 2.) the styles are initially broken on a fresh install... anyone know of a solution to #1?
<brucelee> anyone know how to get ubuntu to not boot into a blankscreen
<brucelee> it doesnt even show the grub menu
<super> brucelee, hold down the Shift key
<brucelee> it posts, and does all the bios stuff, raid stuff, and as soon as it gets to the part where its supposed to show grub screen, and then OS
<brucelee> its just a blank screen
<brucelee> super: ok let me try that
<brucelee> super: whats that supposed to do? :P
<genii> brucelee: If Ubuntu is the only OS, it won't show Grub by default.
<daftykins> brucelee: there is no GRUB display anymore, not for years... as mentioned left shift at boot will display it.
<super> it will bring up the grub menu
<CrusaderAD> brucelee: do you get the same result booting to a usb live session?
<brucelee> i havent tried usb live session
<brucelee> let me try rebooting / shift key and see if it works
<brucelee> right now im at a blank screen via console
<CrusaderAD> brucelee: that will tell you if it's your install or not
<brucelee> ok
<brucelee> im pretty sure its my OS.. but let me try again
<newbie|3> super: Did that.  Somewhat better, but still problem with wine 1.6 and winetricks
<newbie|3> super: Dependency problems
<brucelee> i did it
<super> newbie|3, rm -rf $HOME/.wine
<super> rm -f $HOME/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine*
<super> rm -rf $HOME/.local/share/applications/wine
<super> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/desktop-directories/wine*
<super> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/icons/????_*.xpm
<brucelee> shift works :P
<brucelee> thanks
<super> rm -rf ~/ instead of $HOME
<LittleLilo> when i try to /nick Lillo i get this error, why do i keep getting this error? http://picpaste.com/996cc857e1b09b75fdcf3248e347bbdc.jpg
<brucelee> i mean shift works to get the grub menu to boot up, but after i boot ubuntu, its still a blank screen
<genii> !nomodeset | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<genii> brucelee: Try the nomodeset and if that doesn't work let us know
<brucelee> right now after the linux /vmlinuz line, its quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff
<brucelee> yeah i tried the nomodeset one
<brucelee> also tried consoleblank=0
<genii> brucelee: What video card?
<brucelee> but those are the only 2 i know of though
<brucelee> its a supermicro onboard
<trijntje> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<brucelee> i dont know the exact one, but i can find out i guess
<trijntje> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<genii> brucelee: Can you boot to the recovery?
<guntbert> brucelee: please take it easy on <enter>, you are scrolling the channel faster than needed
<CorruptedHelix> http://smashinglim.es/i/pfOyzN.png Any reason why this is grayed out on an Ubuntu guest machine? https://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_running_shared_folders.html states it'll work with a Linux kernel version of 2.4 or higher, and I can only assume that Lubuntu does indeed have a kernel version higher than this.
<brucelee> genii: you mean using live cd? guntbert sorry
<super> http://www.nyutech.com/2009/03/how-to-install-and-completely-remove.html
<genii> brucelee: No, by choosing it from the Grub menu
<brucelee> genii: how do i choose recovery? im in the screen where i can edit the boot options now
<super> brucelee, select the advance option
<genii> Work, afk a few
<newbie|3> super: I did all those rm things to get rid of wine
<brucelee> oh i see, the (recovery mode)
<brucelee> let me try that
<newbie|3> super: Another set of commands?
<zleap> what causes a dialog box in ubuntu 14.04 to say system problem detected,  i am trying to help in #dcglug,  system has been upgraded to 14.04 and now there seems to be lots of issues
<brucelee> super, recoverymode seems to work, i see a bunch of stuff scrolling
<guntbert> zleap: thats whoopsie, calls apport
<brucelee> it gets to this part where it says "mei: Init hw failure"
<zleap> ok
<super> newbie|3, ls -a | grep wine
<super> see if theres any wine stuff left
<zleap> if I try and report problems i don;t get any suggestion something has been sent,  let alone how and to whom
<brucelee> googling, and seems to be this "blacklist mei" option
<zleap> ok so back to my system also says system problem detected, how do I work out what has caused the problem to cause apport to display the message
<Beldar> brucelee, Try a live ubuntu to rule out any actual failure to staqrt with.
<Beldar> start*
<newbie|3> super: The command ls -a.... is not responding
<brucelee> Beldar: ah ok, i dont have a ubuntu live cd, ill have to make one using usb
<brucelee> do you know if it supports that off top of your head?
<Beldar> newbie|3, what does uname -a show
<Beldar> <brucelee> do you know if it supports that off top of your head? A usb? Yes
<super> newbie|3, you get blank right?
<newbie|3> Linux steve-MS-7502 3.13.0-32-lowlatency #57-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 15 04:08:59 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<newbie|3>  
<newbie|3> super: the uname thing got me the last info.  The ls -a just hung
<rickiestrick> hey guys. I was just in here talking about ssfs. It all worked great except that I could not write to the mounted directory. So I unmounted it and was just going to figure out what was going on. I later tried to mount it again but now I'm getting is, "fuse: bad mount point `/media/jr/pi/': Transport endpoint is not connected"
<Beldar> newbie|3, Thanks, "is not responding" is a bit vague, why are you running it and can you explain in more detail?
<rickiestrick> I can't delete the file as root because it says I don't have permissions....so does anyone know what is going on?
<reisio> rickiestrick: sshfs?
<reisio> rickiestrick: only gives perms to the original user, by default
<newbie|3> Beldar: super told me to see ls -a  | grep wine to see if wine was still on my computer
<reisio> rickiestrick: FUSE THING
<reisio> rickiestrick: FUSE thing, even
<reisio> rickiestrick: try fusermount -uz
<beta> I am trying to set up USB mobile broadband. I have configued with "Edit connections", set up my APN, etc. It is not displayed under connections. I use comviq (swedish) if that is to any help. Can someone help me? What could I be doing wrong?
<Beldar> newbie|3, I have found super to be really helping but muddling things up.
<newbie|3> Beldar: I'm trying to fix a partial installation of wine that messed a lot of stuff up
<rickiestrick> reisio: what does that do?
<Beldar> newbie|3, Try ##wine
<rickiestrick> unmount?
<reisio> rickiestrick: sometimes it will work better than -u alone
<rickiestrick> reisio: ah
<Beldar> newbie|3, Sorry #winehq
<newbie|3> Beldar: Wine seems to be messing up the rest.  Broken things, dependency problems
<reisio> though you'll still want to run it as the user it was mounted with
<marcuy> I have installed language packs in U14.04 but none appear under the login screen language icon, any ideas?
<rickiestrick> reisio: it worked. great! so why can't I write files to it?
<reisio> rickiestrick: to what?
<newbie|3> Beldar: And for the moment, it is wine 1.6 that is sticking
<rickiestrick> reisio: the remote directory I mounted
<reisio> rickiestrick: you were trying to write as root to a mount mounted by non-root?
<Beldar> newbie|3, I know nothing about wine and would never advise using, but I'm biased.
<rickiestrick> reisio: no, I was just trying to drag and drop a file to it
<reisio> rickiestrick: that's writing
<reisio> rickiestrick: what user did you mount it as? What user did you drag and drop as?
<super> Beldar, I run wine so I can play Starcraft 2 and guild wars
<rickiestrick> reisio: yes,
 * reisio runs wine so he can play intoxication
<reisio> rickiestrick: not a yes or no question :)
 * Beldar is not a gamer and would use windows for windows games
<newbie|3> Beldar: Thx anyway and thx for the advice to change the channel
<rickiestrick> reisio: I missread. I mounted it as the same user I am dragging files to it as
<newbie|3> bye
<reisio> many win32 games actually perform better via Wine than under Windows proper
<reisio> sad but true
<reisio> rickiestrick: what does 'mount' say about it?
<rickiestrick> reisio: what exact command do you want me to enter? I am new to all of this
<rickiestrick> just mount?
<reisio> rickiestrick: 'mount | grep -i name_of_mount'
<rickiestrick> reisio: please hold
<reisio> or just 'mount', but we only care about the one line dealing with the specific mount point in question
<mustmodify> I need to document setting up my dev environment. To make sure I've got everything, I'd like to create a vm. Is there an easy solution for that? Or is it pretty much always a PITA?
<piatthack> irc://irc.devilirc.org/PapRiKa3
<piatthack> irc://irc.devilirc.org/PapRiKa
<reisio> piatthack: I'll get right on that
<reisio> mustmodify: VMs are simple
<reisio> mustmodify: you want to test that you are sure of the steps to duplicate your setup?
<mustmodify> yes
<Guest16638> how could i get plugins for my gmusicbrowser whenevere i play a some is show missing plugin
<reisio> mustmodify: and the host OS is Ubuntu?
<mustmodify> yes
<super> Guest16638, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<reisio> mustmodify: okay, virtualbox is the most straightforward VM system
<mustmodify> reisio: I understand that's not a given, but given the chanel... ha ha
<Ethern0T> heyo
<reisio> mustmodify: it is now, 'cause you said :p
<piatthack> irc://irc.devilirc.org/PapRiKa
<reisio> !ops piatthack spam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> ubottu: no chance of that
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mustmodify> reisio: ok I'll check it out.
<rickiestrick> reisio: do I need to have the remote directory mounted before I run the mount command?
<reisio> mustmodify: install it, click its create vm button, add your install media in prefs as 'storage', boot, it's all pretty straightforward
<reisio> rickiestrick: yup
<mustmodify> reisio: ah
<reisio> rickiestrick: how're you mounting it, btw?
<rickiestrick> reisio: that is an issue now. I cannot mount it.
<reisio> rickiestrick: how're you trying to
<mustmodify> so I'm running server. But I guess I can start an x server and SSH in.
<reisio> mustmodify: mmm
<rickiestrick> reisio: sshfs address:/mnt/data /media/jr/pi/
<zleap> ok the issue here is that user has upgraded to 14.04 and now can't get anything other then the desktop wallpaper after logging in
<reisio> mustmodify: you can run it headless, but it's... less straightforward
<reisio> mustmodify: you don't have a desktop you can do this from? :p
<reisio> rickiestrick: sshfs user@address:remote_path local_path is the normal way
<rickiestrick> reisio: that is the command I am using
<reisio> rickiestrick: okay, and if you ls -al /media/jr/, what user owns pi?
<reisio> rickiestrick: additionally, /media/ is more for dynamic (non-explicit/manual) mounts
<hsnopi> If I wanted to move /home to a second drive mounted on /mnt/home would I need to make /mnt/home 777?
<reisio> I'd use another place for manual mounts
<mustmodify> reisio: I have an odd... but awesome... setup. I'm a dev/consultant working from home. All my clients have windows, so I feel like I should have it, too, so I have a chance of seeing their issues.
<reisio> I use /mnt, but you can use anything, including, for example, ~/pi
<reisio> mustmodify: :p
<rickiestrick> reisio: want me to paste everything it outputted for that command? it's 4 lines
<reisio> mustmodify: and you probably have a desktop at home?
<mustmodify> reisio: so I have two machines... one i7 running windows, one running ubuntu. With 16GB ram and an i7, the ubuntu machine is generally near a load of 0.01. :)
<reisio> rickiestrick: via the 'pastebinit' app, sure
<reisio> mustmodify: heh
<rickiestrick> reisio: please hold
<mustmodify> I SSH into the ubuntu machine.
<blarg2> So I have an old laptop that doesn't support USB booting and with a broken CD-Drive. It currently has a very old version of ubuntu installed. I want to install the latest ubuntu server. Is there a way to load/start the installer from inside the old ubuntu version. Or failing that put the installer on the disk so I can reboot into it?
<rickiestrick> reisio: http://pastebin.com/4Y7wgtv4
<reisio> blarg2: yeah...
<pinPoint> has anyone here migrated from 12.04 to 14.04 without hitch?
<blarg2> reisio: What's the method?
<reisio> blarg2: you can't just take the hard disk out and install from another box and put it back in?
<rickiestrick> reisio: did you get my paste?
<reisio> rickiestrick: yup
<blarg2> I don't think I have the adapters. From memory it is not a SATA drive.
<blarg2> reisio: ^
<Beldar> pinPoint, Some do some don't be prepared for any contingency, most probably have no issue is my "guess"
<reisio> rickiestrick: root owns that dir, so naturally your non-root user will not be able to mount to it
<reisio> rickiestrick: sudo chown yourUser:yourUser /media/jr/whatever/pi
<reisio> rickiestrick: but if it were me, I'd use ~/pi instead of /media...blah
<reisio> as /media is an odd place
<reisio> blarg2: mmm
<rickiestrick> reisio: but when I log in as root it says I do not have permissions to do anything to the file pi
<rickiestrick> folder*
<reisio> rickiestrick: says when?
<pinPoint> Beldar: I see.
<pinPoint> got nginx/apache servers and other stuff running...
<rickiestrick> reisio: hold on. I am so stupid. It was indeed mounting it....
<reisio> blarg2: well you could tell GRUB to boot an install imgae
<reisio> blarg2: image*
<rickiestrick> reisio: let me look around to get my facts straight
<Beldar> pinPoint, 12.04 is a longterm if it were me I would run it.
<reisio> blarg2: depending on how much time you spend on this, it might be more worthwhile to bin the computer, though
<reisio> rickiestrick: righto
<wuschLOR> hi there i got a problem with my grub 2 i want to add a menu entry to boot from another hdd (full truecrypted HDD) but i cant find any working instructions on the web (running 14.04 KDE)
<reisio> wuschLOR: for the truecrypt part in particular, you mean?
<DanielSa> exit
<ikonia> !grub2 | wuschLOR
<ubottu> wuschLOR: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rickiestrick> reisio: ok so the issue seems to be that while I have permission to write to the mounted directory. I do not have permission to write to any of the files within the directory
<blarg2> reisio: Hrm. Thank you for the advice. I'm currently attempting to take the HDD out to check it's connectors.
<reisio> rickiestrick: chown -R, then
<rickiestrick> reisio: thanks
<reisio> rickiestrick: well
<pinPoint> Beldar: until 2017... so I should hang on then?
<reisio> rickiestrick: be careful what you run that on, though :)
<reisio> blarg2: FWIW, an ide/sata combination (or just one or the other) adapter/enclosure is no more than $20
<reisio> blarg2: and they're quite handy to have
<Beldar> pinPoint, Seems to be a best of the solutions and image/back it up, however that is my subjective opinion.
<rickiestrick> reisio: what do you mean?
<reisio> rickiestrick: well I don't know what you're mounting
<reisio> rickiestrick: you wouldn't want to chown -R a whole OS hierarchy, for example, that would break it horribly
<Beldar> pinPoint, My main point however is always be prepared for anything. ;)
<rickiestrick> reisio: concatenated hard drives that are connected via usb to a raspberry pi
<pinPoint> Beldar: indeed
<reisio> chown -R'ing a whole directory tree of personal data, however, for a particular user, that doesn't contain any fancy repos, could be no problem
<rickiestrick> reisio: yeah it's not where the OS is installed :)
<reisio> sure, just FYI
<wuschLOR> grub 2 is running perfectly - i just want to get an entry for my old windows hdd - i can boot it if i set the other hdd via bios as boot hdd but i hoped to integrate it to the grub
<rickiestrick> reisio: thanks
<reisio> rickiestrick: how're they concatenated?
<blarg2> reisio: Noted. It is a laptop EIDE though. Which from memory is distinct from the desktop EIDE?
<rickiestrick> reisio: lvm level 0
<Beldar> wuschLOR, Have you tried sudo update-grub
<reisio> wuschLOR: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Talk:GRUB#GRUB2_.2B_Windows_7_TrueCrypt-encrypted_partition
<reisio> blarg2: I doubt it
<rickiestrick> reisio: I understand level 0 is not advised. I am not worried about a hard drive failing
<reisio> blarg2: unless it's so crazy old it is absolutely not worth bothering with
<reisio> blarg2: #hardware would know
<blarg2> I;ll look into it.
<blarg2> How would I do an in-place upgrade by making GRUB boot to an image?
<blarg2> *an install image
<reisio> rickiestrick: hrmm, well, good luck whatever you're doing :)
<wuschLOR> yes didnt add any entry
<rickiestrick> reisio: just experimenting :)
<reisio> blarg2: well once you've booted the image, it's the same as any other live OS install
<wagle> i cant upgrade my HWE, what do i do: http://pastebin.com/Vu6ZHm3q
<wuschLOR> reisio i will try that
<mustmodify> reisio: Any implications to selecting 32 vs 64 bit for image size, speed, etc?
<reisio> blarg2: if you have a swap partition, put the image there, then you can install to the rest of the partition space, and afterwards turn it back into a swap partition
<blarg2> What image would I need? Just an install ISO?
<reisio> blarg2: yup, any ordinary install image
<blarg2> just dd it to the partition?
<reisio> mustmodify: hrmm?
<Beldar> wagle, Are you trying to add the trusty stack to 12.04?
<super> or use Disks to restored image
<reisio> mustmodify: oh for virtualization
<mustmodify> :P
<wagle> Beldar: i think so
<reisio> mustmodify: you won't notice either way, I'd do same arch personally
<rickiestrick> reisio: when i use the recursive chown, do I need to do that remotely, to the point I have mounted the directory? Or on the remote machine itself?
<reisio> mustmodify: unless you can do 64-bit in 32, 'cause then you could debug 64-bit problems as well
<Beldar> wagle, You think so, where did you bet that install set and why?
<Beldar> get*
<reisio> rickiestrick: actually I doubt you want to do a chown -R
<rickiestrick> reisio: then what should I use?
<reisio> rickiestrick: so tell me again, you mount it, then you try to write it as the user you mounted with and you get ... what error?
<wagle> Beldar: hwe-support-status --verbose gave it
<Beldar> wagle, look here if the 14.04 stack is what you want in 12.04 and have not already put a stack in earlier. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<rickiestrick> reisio: permissions error. so, I can make new files in pi/ but not in pi/examplefolder
<yorwos> hi all , im using ubuntu studio 13.10 , is there any command i can run to mount/unmount or something my wireless usb ? i have to plug it in and out so middle mouse get scrolling properly but im afraid the usb slot will get damaged if keep plugging unplugging daily
<wagle> I hate the 14.04 GUI, 12.04 is setup the way I want
<mustmodify> reisio: why arch?
<reisio> mustmodify: I just mean 64-bit guest on 64-bit host, 32 on 32
<yorwos> its usb keyboard/mouse wireless
<reisio> rickiestrick: what's the ls -al output for pi ?
<wagle> Beldar: ok, will read that for a bit
<Beldar> wagle, You hate what exactly? unity if that is the issue is hardly different just a later model.
<yorwos> the problem is the reconnection of the device has to be typed in somehow cause the keyboard wont work to type then
<rickiestrick> reisio: should I run this command on the remote machine or the pi machine?
<mustmodify> reisio: oh damn, now I need to download ubuntu.
<reisio> mustmodify: :p
<reisio> mustmodify: is that a problem?
<reisio> rickiestrick: the one you're sshfsing the pi stuff _to_
<reisio> the problem machine
<Beldar> yorwos, YOU can turn the wifi off and on in the hetwork manager
<Beldar> network*
<wagle> Beldar: i hate being dumbed down and basic all-the-time operations being made way harder/tedious, but this isn't the issue
<Bashing-om> yorwos: Release 13.10 is today at End_Of_Life// no point in beating on a dead horse. see what results in release 14.04.
<Beldar> wagle, Your arguments are vapid and assuming. ;)
<wagle> Beldar: uh huh..
<wagle> Beldar: well thanks for giving real information mixed with bullshit
<Beldar> wagle, This is support it entails exact info.
<wagle> you asked why i didnt want to upgrade to 14.04..  i told you
<yorwos> beldar nice idea , but how to turn it back on ? if it turns off the keyboard+mouse will stop functioning ! :D
<rickiestrick> reisio: http://pastebin.com/S8FS8bCg
<shellclear> my umask is 0027 ,but some programs create directories in my home with different permissions, for example  FBreader, it create a directory in my home called .FBreader with permissions 755
<Beldar> yorwos, Ah so your all wifi mouse, keyboard and internet?
<Technodrome> i swear i love deb based distros, but if apt-get is messed up , i use aptitutde and vice versa, seems so hit or miss sometimes
<reisio> yarp
<reisio> rickiestrick: and what dir for example can't you write to?
<Beldar> yorwos, If you spread out info rather than state it in one post it will be missed on occasion.
<rickiestrick> reisio: folder6
<reisio> rickiestrick: and your user is 'jr'?
<yorwos> beldar my internet will stay on im using ethernet cables
<rickiestrick> reisio: on the problem machine, yes
<yorwos> i have to do it with a command like reconnect wifi in 15secconds
<mustmodify> reisio: Can I uses the files in /boot in lieu of an install disk? I'm assuming not...
<Beldar> yorwos, I think your worry on the usb port is unfounded, Use it correctly you should have no issue.
<Beldar> yorwos, Use a hub even better
<reisio> rickiestrick: okay
<yorwos> thats clever ! ty :D
<reisio> rickiestrick: not really sure why it's not mounting them as jr by default, but you can probably use sshfs' -o uid=# option
<wuschLOR> reisio found the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558804 ;) much simpler
<reisio> or -o idmap=user
<reisio> wuschLOR: you have multiple hard drives?
<reisio> oh you're truecrypt guy
<wuschLOR> yep
<reisio> gj
<rickiestrick> reisio: when do I use that option?
<reisio> rickiestrick: when you run 'sshfs...'
<reisio> rickiestrick: what's jr's output of 'uid'?
<rickiestrick> reisio: thanks. I'll try that now
<reisio> of 'id', even
<Technodrome> do any of you use aptitude exlusively?
<rickiestrick> reisio: I need the full command. I haven't used uid but maybe once or twice.
<Beldar> Technodrome, So far you have just commented this is actual support for real issue, not a polling channel.
<reisio> rickiestrick: 'id'
<Technodrome> sorry
<Technodrome> just frustrated Beldar
<Technodrome> had a dependecy issue
<rickiestrick> reisio: uid=1000(jr) gid=1000(jr) groups=1000(jr),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare),127(debian-tor)
<Beldar> Technodrome, If you have an issue state it we may be able to help. ;)
<Technodrome> i fixed it
<Technodrome> by just running the same command in aptitude and i hate that i had to do that
<reisio> Technodrome: mmhmmm
<reisio> rickiestrick: so you could try sshfs -o uid=1000 ...otherstuff
<aboudreault> what can I do if grub-efi-amd64-signed refuse to install with/without secureboot disabled
<reisio> rickiestrick: or sshfs -o idmap=user
<rickiestrick> thanks. What was that unmount command you said that is the better option?
<Beldar> aboudreault, What is the issue with disabling it?
<reisio> rickiestrick: that was probably irrelevant
<aboudreault> Beldar, same thing... got a backtrace at the package install
<aboudreault> firmware bla bla bla
<reisio> rickiestrick: just, if you find fusermount -u doesn't work, sometimes fusermount -uz will
<reisio> much like umount and umount -l :)
<Beldar> aboudreault, THat makes no sense at least to me.
<rickiestrick> thanks
<wagle> if 12.04 is supported until 2017-04, why am I being told to upgrade my hardware stack now?
<reisio> wagle: your _hardware_?
<reisio> y'mean software?
<wagle> "Your current Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is going out of support
<wagle> on 14-08-07.  After this date security updates for critical parts (kernel
<wagle> "
<newb> hi
<newb> need some help here. my nvidia card is not being detected
<newb> ubuntu 12.10
<Ben64> 12.10 is no longer supported
<newb> tried using other methods
<Beldar> newb, 12.10 is eol you need a supported release
<newb> ok
<k1l_> newb: before investing any time in that make it to a actual supported ubuntu release
<newb> i did to 14.04
<newb> it caused more issues
<newb> i had to uninstall 14.04
<newb> my graphics card was slowing it down
<rickiestrick> reisio: I still cannot create folders in the sub directories :/
<k1l_> newb: running 12.10 is not a choice. its ended
<Ben64> newb: come in here with the problems with 14.04 and we can talk about fixing them
<newb> i do have issues with 14.04
<newb> i had to down grade
<Ben64> but we can help you fix the issues you have on 14.04
<newb> when I log in, everything slows down
<Ben64> we can't do anything with 12.10
<newb> ok, ok.
<newb> i'll see if i can reinstall it
<wagle> is there a equivalent of libglapi-mesa:i386 in 14.04?
<sandeep_chaudhar> Hey guys
<reisio> wagle: there's always an equivalent, that's why they're called equivalents
<reisio> sandeep_chaudhar: heyo
<sandeep_chaudhar> how do I override CFLAGS on shell so that I can add some value to it rather than simply over-writing it?
<sandeep_chaudhar> when I try "make CFLAGS+=-a" (lets say eg)
<reisio> #friendly-coders
<sandeep_chaudhar> then CFLAGS is over-written and not added to the existing value.
<sandeep_chaudhar> ok, #friendly-coders for me?
<reisio> yarp
<sandeep_chaudhar> okies, thanks.
<rickiestrick> reisio: The issue was with the permissions of the files on the remote machine. I'm just setting them all to 777
<renjennoob> Anyone can help me in installing the latest ubuntu next to windows 8 ?
<reisio> renjennoob: what's the problem?
<renjennoob> Hi
<renjennoob> I have acer aspire 64bit preinstalled windows 8
<renjennoob> And i want to install ubuntu next to it like dual boot
<reisio> renjennoob: what's stopping you?
<renjennoob> But the problem is after i create a bootable live usb it doesnt boot
<renjennoob> It continue straight to wimdows 8
<reisio> renjennoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mourad> heloo
<renjennoob> Note that i have disabled the fast will that solve my problem ?
<renjennoob> Will that solve my problem ****
<renjennoob> The link u provided
<wagle> is the hwe-support-status command telling me the right thing with respect to upgrading to HWE 12.04.05? http://pastebin.com/6bkfrMM3
<k1l_> wagle: you got the 13.10 backports kernel running
<k1l_> wagle: install the 14.04 kernel backports stuff and you are fine
<wagle> k1l_: is that easy to say how?
<k1l_> wagle: did you even read the message you just pasted?
<wagle> k1l_: yes, and the last command didnt work
<kubuntu> Salut
<k1l_> wagle: "didnt work" please pastebin the output
<wagle> working on that
<wagle> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Mnn284cm
<k1l_> wagle: so you have PPAs running?
<wagle> PPA's?
<k1l_> wagle: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<wagle> k1l_: empty
<eoin> how do i spoof emails on ubuntu
<k1l_> wagle: wait, is that a server?
<wagle> k1l_: shouldnt be
<wagle> bunches of stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> wagle: ok, then show that please
<k1l_> wagle: and that sources.list.d folder is where the PPAs (3rd party sources) go in ubuntu. then sources.list stays clean from 3rd party stuff. that will help the upgrade not break the whole system
<wagle> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/EyM88beF
<wagle> i think I tried an failed to support my video card
<beta> a
<reisio> I'll help you out
<beta> I am trying to set up USB mobile broadband. I have configued with "Edit connections", set up my APN, etc. It is not displayed under connections. I use comviq (swedish) if that is to any help. Can someone help me? What could I be doing wrong?
<reisio> say this: "hey video card, good job today"
<k1l_> wagle: well, i dont see a 3rd party repo there. did you install something by hand?
<eeee> beta: is this iburst?
<eeee> !iburst | beta
<wagle> k1l_: i seem to be running nvidia PPA
<jrib> will pretty much any sd card reader/writer work on linux or are there some recommended ones?
<reisio> jrib: most likely any
<beta> eeee, no, it is comviq.se
<jrib> reisio: thanks
<wagle> k1l_: i might have gone to them
<eeee> beta: yes but does it use iburst, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Iburst
<reisio> jrib: if you have a specific premade computer model in mind, you could check http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<reisio> jrib: but most likely it'll work
<k1l_> wagle: if you know you fiddled with the nvidia and the xorg stuff that is the issue
<jrib> reisio: nah, was going to buy one so i could flash some images on an sd card
<eoin> everyone on here is shit at support
<reisio> jrib: from an online store?
<jrib> reisio: anywhere
<wagle> k1l_: what about the libglapi-mesa:i386
<reisio> jrib: any online store that's not awful will say what OS it works on
<super> newb you still here?
<reisio> or at least the reviews might
<Geo> downloading 14.04, it says 32bit (for machines with less than 2gb ram) ... does that mean if I have 4gb of ram but a 32bit processor, it can only access the first 2?
<super> Geo, if you have dual cores or any of the x64 cpu download the 64 bit iso
<reisio> Geo: 64-bit for 64-bit, 32 for 32, it's not rocket science :)
<super> Geo, if your cpu is 64 bit download 64 bit not how much system memory you have
<Geo> reisio, thanks, but that was not my question
<reisio> Geo: yeah but I was answering, now questioning :p
<genii> Geo: The default kernel is PAE so it should see more than 2Gb
<reisio> the answer to your question is irrelevant
<potato_farmer> Geo, generally 32-bit system can access 3.5GB of memory
<reisio> :D
<potato_farmer> With PAE, more
<Geo> potato_farmer: what is PAE?
<reisio> and he doesn't mean only .5 more
<reisio> not that it matters
<AAA-> does anyone here speak spanish? I need some slang translated
<reisio> Geo: something else you don't need to know about :)
<reisio> AAA-: #linguistics
<AAA-> thanks
<kostkon> Geo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Geo> thanks
<Geo> didnt recognize the abbreviation
<genii> Geo: PAE is "Physical Address Extensions" ... it's what allows 32bit cpu to address more than the 2G of RAM
<potato_farmer> Geo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3_GB_barrier
<jrib> reisio: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208939 heh actually specifies kernel version and everything; thanks for the help
 * reisio moves page to 'imaginary irrelevant 3 gb barrier'
<reisio> jrib: :)
<super> 2^32 for 32bit right?
<super> and 2^64 for 64bit?
<reisio> shhhh
<potato_farmer> and 2^36 with PAE
 * reisio headdesks
<potato_farmer> Geo, you probably have a 64-bit cpu
<Geo> and if i read correctly, 14.04 has PAE by default, correct?
<Geo> nope, 32bit
<Geo> older box
<reisio> then it doesn't matter, you have no choice
<Geo> reisio: you still dont seem to grasp my actual question
<Geo> I'm fully aware I dont have a choice what I install
<eeee> reisio: he wants to know
<reisio> eeee: to know?
<Geo> I'm wondering how much memory I can access on the only choice I have
<eeee> reisio: understand
<beta> eeee, if it uses iBurst, what do I do?
<Geo> so please let the other folds help
<reisio> help with what?
<eeee> beta: you can add the ppa and follow the instructions
<Julioalnd> OIGAN
<Julioalnd> NECESITO AYUDA
<potato_farmer> Geo: read the page I sent you, you can access between 2.75GB to 3.5GB depending on hardware. If you use a PAE kernel, you can access more, but at the cost of some performance.
<potato_farmer> If your box is that old, should you be installing 14.04?
<reisio> potato_farmer: course
<super> potato he can install ubuntu lxde 14.04
<kostkon> Geo, what are the specs
<Geo> potato_farmer: reading it now, I'm familiar with PAE, but its a good refresher
<super> perfect for system with 1gb
<beta> eeee, ppa?
<eeee> beta, it's on the website i sent, you have to open the terminal and run the commands, the first is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ginggs/ppa
<svm_invictvs> How do I modify my machine's hostname?
<svm_invictvs> edit /etc/hostname?
<eeee> yes and etc/hosts
<eeee> then type hostname
<eeee> (run "hostname" in the terminal)
<innocent95> Hi folks.
<koell> hey
<innocent95> koell, How it's going :)
<innocent95> What's the best way to install chrome or chromium on Ubuntu without issues ?.
<Geo> so did anyone ever mention why the download page suggests 32bit is for machines with <2gb ram ?
<koell> innocent95: issues? i just used the one from google download or the one from the sources
<Beldar> innocent95, What issues, never had any personally?
<innocent95> koell, Could you provide a link
<innocent95> Beldar, Like language issues
<kostkon> innocent95, for chrome or chromium?
<innocent95> kostkon, What do you prefer, and what most people prefer ?
<Beldar> innocent95, Should run as you have your computer set up, never seen this addressed here ever.
<wagle> k1l_: I uninstalled the nvidia driver, rebooted, and it still fails for same messages
<Beldar> innocent95, https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95416?hl=en
<innocent95> Beldar, I installed chromium the worst way, and i have problems with flash and language ... etc.
<Beldar> innocent95, Give exact details so far none of this means anything.
<awesomess3> kostkon, innocent95 Beldar I just installed the latest Chromium for Xubuntu 14.04 and when I change workspaces the graphics glitch and I can't see most of its GUI except when I mouse-over specific pieces.
<awesomess3> :(
<kostkon> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | innocent95, to get propery flash support in chromium install this package
<ubottu> innocent95, to get propery flash support in chromium install this package: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<innocent95> Beldar, The flash player is not working on youtube... also Arabic language letters are not displayed properly in page titles.
<kostkon> innocent95, if you want to try chrome, get it from here http://www.google.co.uk/chrome/
<innocent95> Alright, i'll try chrome.
<innocent95> can i remove chromium using: sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser ?
<awesomess3> innocent95, I'm 95% sure yes
<innocent95> awesomess3, :),  you mean 05% percent of packages will be in my computer for a long time ?
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<innocent95> I hate installing .deb files.
<awesomess3> would you rather double-click an MSI .exe installer?
<kostkon> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_Rocky_> Oh, I am tripping
<eldawg> haha
<skinux> How do we use Pylons once we have installed it via repo??
<koell> call admiral adama!
<Pici> skinux: read its documentation.  If you still need help, it would probably benefit you to ask in #python
<newb> ok, installing 14.04 lts
<newb> what's with the goat in 14.04?
<Pici> goat?
<newb> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Pici> newb: I don't understand what you mean by "goat"
<_Rocky_> I think he means the Tahr
<newb> yeah, tahr
<Pici> It's the development codename.  Every Ubuntu release has an Adjective Animal codename.
<Pici> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<newb> ok, I hope you guys can help me soon.
<newb> i hate nvidia
<newb> when I finished installing this, everything is slow. The mouse pointer is hardly moving.
<_Rocky_> newb: does your Nvidia card support optimus
<_Rocky_> ?
<newb> nope
<newb> my graphics card is a nvidia geforce 8400 gs
<newb> 512mb
<daftykins> optimus is a state of fact, not a feature to support.
<_Rocky_> daftykins: yes. grammatical error there
<_Rocky_> newb: Have you installed the restricted drivers?
<newb> ok, i do not see the unity launcher
<newb> nope
<koell> newb: god bless you :D
<newb> i dont know that much about installing nvidia drivers
<super> sh: 1: ini: not found
<newb> ok, i see evrything but its so slow.
<newb> the mouse pointer is moving slow
<super> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<newb> i may need to use ctrl + alt and F1
<_Rocky_> newb: try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<newb> ok, but i need to restart my pc now. Im using my laptop on this chat.
<super> install the nvidia proprietary driver
<super> remove all the nouveau
<newb> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-uodates?
<newb> this^
<daftykins> -typo
<supergauntlet> something like that
<super> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<svm_invi1tvs> if I setup a machine as a virtualbox host machine, what exactly does that mean?
<super> go download your driver from nvidia site
<svm_invi1tvs> Does that somehow limimt the packages that are available?
<newb> E:unable to locate package nvidia-current
<super> sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<super> be sure to download your nvidia driver first
<newb> k
<newb> how can i download it with a slow pointer?
<newb> the system is slow
<newb> i can dowload it through terminal?
<newb> *download
<super> is it laptop or desktop card?
<newb> desktop card.
<newb> in addition, my chipset is nvidia as well.
<super> http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.24.run&lang=us&type=geforcem
<[1]rsa_sean> Anyone else seeing a "ALERT /dev/mapper/vg00-root does not exist" error on new netboot server installs
<[1]rsa_sean> We also have no way of interacting with ash because it does not recognise usb keyboards ...
<newb> im using my laptop right now.
<[1]rsa_sean> same configuration worked 3 weeks ago, this week we are getting these errors
<newb> i can't do almost anything on my desktop.
<super> put the nvidia*.run file on your usb
<newb> ok
<super> when you boot up your desktop hold down Shift key
<newb> ok
<super> when you see the grub selection menu press "e" to edit it
<super> the line that start with linux ..... "quiet splash" delete the two words and put 2
<super> delete "quiet splash" and add "2"
<newb> so just "2"
<newb> what's with this slow download.
<super> newb, yes
<super> thats runlevel 2
<newb> ok
<newb> so look for "quit splash" in grub pressing e and delete "quite splash" and replace it with "2".
<super> newb, correct
<newb> ok, will do that as soon as i get this nvidia driver in the usb.
<newb> its so slow
<newb> i hate the internet here
<brakson> Hey guys. I'm having trouble booting Windows 8.1 from grub. Can Anyone help me out? Here's a detailed description. http://pastie.org/9401251
<brakson> Both Linux and Windows work on my computer but in order for me to use Windows at this point I have to go into my BIOS and change the boot order.
<newb> 4 minutes left.
<super> brakson, if you want to dual boot windows and ubunt easiest way is to have both of them run on legacy mode and not uefi mode
<brakson> super: thanks for the reply. I will try that. Why do you think it will boot in Legacy but not uefi?
<super> you might have to look up uefi dual boot brakson
<super> your windows 8 is preinstalled in UEFI mode
<super> uefi allow your system to boot much faster but once you are inside windows the performance is about the same is if you select legacy mode
<eeee> brakson: was ubuntu installed in uefi mode ?
<newb> i made the changes to grub.
<brakson> eeee: yes
<newb> now what?
<super> newb, are you in terminal screen?
<newb> all i see is a blakc screen
<newb> *black
<newb> i did what you told me, too
<super> ctrl+alt+f2
<super> or f1
<newb> nothing
<newb> it does nothing
<ko3t> hi ! i got a windows 7 from the ebay and wanted to install linux. is there a way to download and install it straight from windows, without using USB stick or CD?
<eeee> brakson: try turning secure boot off
<brakson> eeee: ok. I'll be back
<svm_invi1tvs> er
<svm_invi1tvs> shit
<eeee> ok
<super> ko3tb use wubi
<ko3t> i mean i got windows 7 laptop
<svm_invi1tvs> So I've installed apache2, I've installed PHP and all that
<newb> do i go to boot and re-edit grub back
<svm_invi1tvs> I want to use ldap-account-manager, installed it via deb...
<svm_invi1tvs> How do I configure it from there, do I just symlink it into my /var/www/ directory?
<ko3t> super: thanks
<super> newb go back to grub this time just put nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0
<newb> same place where "quite splash"
<Crazywolf132> anyone here?
<super> newb, delete "quiet splash" and add "nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0"
<newb> ok
<super> yes be sure it is spacing
<brucelee_> i just installed a brand new ubuntu, there were other logical volumes on other disks in the system, and after installing ubuntu, vgdisplay registers those
<brucelee_> but i cant remove them because it says device or resource busy
<Crazywolf132> HAVE ANY OF YOU PEOPLE MURDED SOMEONE?
<super> xxx nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0 xxxx xxx
<newb> ok
<brucelee_> when i do lsof <lv> it doesnt say anything
<brucelee_> anyone know how i can remove these pvs so i can use them for something else
<Crazywolf132> nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0
<Crazywolf132> ?
<newb> then hit f10?
<Crazywolf132> HAVE ANY OF YOU PEOPLE MURDED SOMEONE?
<newb> when im done
<Crazywolf132> HAVE ANY OF YOU PEOPLE MURDED?
<Crazywolf132> HAVE ANY OF YOU PEOPLE MURDED?
<super> newb,  yes
<newb> ok
<super> f10 or ctrl+x
<brakson> eeee: You are amazing
<newb> ok
<brakson> eeee: it finally works!
<newb> i see the log in
<eeee> it worked ?
<eeee> cool :)
<brakson> eeee: Why did secure boot keep it from working?
<newb> do i log in or just ctrl + alt + f1?
<Crazywolf132> brakson: What works?
<Crazywolf132> EVERYBODY STOP FOR A SECOND
<Crazywolf132> HAVE YOU GUYS HEARD OF THAT PLAIN THAT GOT SHOT DOWN?
<super> newb, when you press f10 you will be at a login prompt screen
<eldawg> its plane
<eldawg> and yes
<super> enter your username and password
<newb> k
<eldawg> its been news for almost 12 hours
<Pici> Crazywolf132: take the nonsense elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<super> navigate to your nvidia*.run file and sudo sh *.run
<newb> ok
<brakson> Crazywolf132: I was getting this error http://pastie.org/9401251
<maurizius81> !list
<ubottu> maurizius81: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newb> command not found
<newb> oh wait, need to put the name
<newb> ok its installing
<super> newb, are you on the promp login screen?
<super> congrat newb
<super> remember everytime you do update you will have to reinstall your nvidia driver again
<newb> oh wait
<super> the update will break it
<newb> ok
<newb> but i got an error
<super> -F
<Crazywolf132> okay cya
<super> add that to sudo sh -F *.run
<super> force installation
<newb> the chipset NVIDIA geforce 6150SE nforce 430 GPU
<newb> ok
<super> don't forget to blacklist nouveau
<newb> can't force install illegal operation
<newb> -F
<super> -f
<super> --force
<newb> got it
<newb> how do i black list nouveau?
<Pici> super: neither --force nor -F are valid options for sh, and -f is probably not what you want.
<eeee> brakson: did you use boot-repair ?
<eeee> (after you installed ubuntu)
<super> nouveau.modeset=0 on your grub
<super> make it permanent
<super> newb, sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<super> # This file was installed by nvidia-current-updates
<super> # Do not edit this file manually
<super> blacklist nouveau
<super> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<super> blacklist nvidia-173
<super> blacklist nvidia-96
<unopaste> super you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> super you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<brucelee_> anyoen know how to remove an LV if lvremove returns device-mapper: remove iosctl on failed: device or resource busy
<newb> ok
<unopaste> super you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<brucelee_> i tried lsof, doesnt list anything
<super> newb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver
<newb> ok, thanks super,
<newb> how do i exit x server?
<super> newb, sudo shutdown -r now
<newb> cannot install drivers because of x server
<eeee> super: he wants to exit x not reboot
<super> eeee, he just did a runlevel 2
<Pici> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<newb> can't install nvidia drivers because of x server running
<eeee> ok, i wasn't paying much attention :)
<super> anyone know how to get to init 3?
<super> i used to just type sudo init 3
<super> and i'll see tty1
<Pici> super: init 2,3,4,5 are all the same on Ubuntu.
<newb> im checking it now
<super> newb, if you want to install the nvidia driver you have to exit xserver
<newb> im trying that now
#ubuntu 2014-07-18
<Bashing-om> newb: To stop X -> sudo service lightdm stop <- .
<newb> ok
<newb> hmmm, im stuck in black screen
<super> newb, ctrl+alt+f1
<super> or f2
<newb> ok im in that
<newb> now install nvidia drivers
<super> yes newb
<newb> ok, its installing
<super> congrats
<newb> thanks for the help, super.
<super> don't forget to edit grub and make it permanent
<super> sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<newb> yes i have that in mt tab. will do that very soon
<newb> *my
<super> look for "quiet splash" next to it add modeset.nouveau=0 dont delete quiet splash
<newb> ok
<super> newb, note, when you do update you will have to do this again except editing grub
<newb> ok, I'll remember that
<super> newb, you know how to use vi right?
<newb> nope. im using pico
<newb> where the hell is quite splash
<super> newb, type /quiet
<super> it should search for that word for you
<blz> Hello, when running `speaker-test -D hdmi -c 6` I'm getting the following error:  `ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.hdmi`.  Can anybody help me debug this problem?
<super> if you are in vi mode
<newb> ok
<newb> found it
<newb> where do i add the rest next to?
<super> after splash just add modeset.nouveau=0
<newb> fuck
<newb> i screwed up
<super> sssh newb can't curse
<phunyguy> language please
<newb> sorry
<super> if you mess up just exit don't save
<phunyguy> s'ok, just read the guidelines please
<eeee> can someone help confirm a bug in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<newb> how do i exit :q
<rtl8188ce> hello folks, i have this built-in wifi adapter Realtek RTL8188CE in my laptop, just did a fresh install of 14.04 LTS but my signal and download/upload speed are both fluctuating wildly. I tried many suggested solutions on askubuntu and several other websites but the problem is persistent. I'm not getting this when i boot into win-7 so i presume that some setting / driver incompatibility is causing this. can i get some suggestions?
<super> :q
<yeats> !bug | eeee
<ubottu> eeee: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<super> type :q!
<eeee> yeats: thanks
<newb> how do i edit this thing?
<eeee> it's a bug in a command though not a package
<super> newb, are you using vi?
<newb> :e
<newb> yes
<eeee> can someone try it, so i know it's not only me
<super> okay type /quiet
<newb> i did
<super>  press the Insert
<MalGen> #torchat
<furkan> rtl8188ce: maybe you can try compiling the driver from source
<super> this will let you edit
<newb> ok
<super> when you finish edit press Esc
<super> :wq
<newb> ok.
<newb> modest.noveau = 0?
<super> modeset.nouveau=0 no spacing
<newb> ok
<furkan> rtl8188ce: a colleague of mine had an issue with his realtek gigabit onboard ethernet. ubuntu had installed the PCI driver when it should have been the PCI-E driver. so we just downloaded the source from realtek's site and compiled/installed the driver, worked fine after that
<super> newb when you want to save press Esc
<super> and type :wq
<newb> so i have this : "quiet splash modest.nouveau=0"
<newb> ok
<super> newb, perfect
<super> before restart sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rtl8188ce> even here i have a fluctuating ping from 1s to 46s, and nothing else other than xchat is using the bandwidth atm.
<furkan> actually
<eeee> yeats: if i pick other it keeps asking for a package, it's a bug in the "login" command
<furkan> you've got a typo newb, should be "modeset" shouldn't it?
<newb> really? Darn
<super> newb, modeset.nouveau=0
<super> go back edit it again
<newb> ok
<newb> edit that part
<newb> modeset
<super> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<super> then sudo shutdown -r now
<newb> ok
<rtl8188ce> thank you i will try to do the same, bbiab.
<doctorpepper> hi guys !
<newb> the screen is too big
<eeee> if you try to login, but don't enter the password(not login name), it'll say login timed out after 60 seconds. and the terminal will go bazzerk, at least on my pc.
<super> eeee, kind of video card you running on?
<newb> uh oh. everything is gone
<super> newb, what do you mean everything is gone?
<newb> well besides the mouse and back ground
<newb> i don't see the unity luancher
<super> did you restart yet?
<newb> yes
<newb> i restarted
<super> you type sudo nvidia-xconfig before restart?
<newb> yes
<super> newb your video card is nvidia gt 8600 right?
<newb> no, its nvidia gefroce 8400 gs
<newb> im also using my chipset nvidia
<super> oh okay
<newb> he chipset NVIDIA geforce 6150SE nforce 430 GPU
<newb> *the
<Bashing-om> newb: Hybrid graphics ? No support from Nvidia .
<newb> i got the drivers for them
<newb> I just installed the drivers for it.
<super> newb, are you using the onboard card or the other one nvidia 8400 gs
<newb> onboard card
<newb> both of them should work
<super> go to your bios settings and have it select your pci-e as your default video card
<Bashing-om> newb: IF it is hybrid graphics on your mchine .. no support from Nvidia .. there may be other options ..
<newb> my card is on PCI
<newb> let me check though
<super> newb, change the onboard to pci-e or PEG as your primary video card
<newb> ok
<newb> ok
<newb> now what
<newb> shit
<newb> i can't see anything
<blz> How can I configure my nvidia graphics card's HDMI port to be the default audio-out?
<newb> im sorry
<newb> cursing is my way of anger
<IdleOne> do it out loud and not in here
<newb> i logged in but the cad is inpci
<newb> *card
<super> newb your monitor what is it plugging into on the back of your computer?
<newb> yes
<super> is it on the pci-e video card or the onboard one?
<newb> onboard
<super> unplug the onboard one and plug it to the pci-e card instead
<newb> ok
<newb> gimme a sec
<newb> nothing
<super> restart the computer
<newb> just a black background with blue lines
<newb> ok
<newb> it works
<newb> how
<super> hahaha
<newb> why?
<newb> what if I want dual monitors?
<super> if you dual monitor you will have to run it out of the pci-e card
<newb> ok
<super> you have dvi, vga, and hdmi on that card right?
<newb> so no more onboard?
<newb> vga
<super> yes don't use the onboard taht thing eat up your system memory
<super> dedicated card got its own memory
<newb> ok
<newb> but now im missing the unity stuff
<newb> i dont see the apps
<super> alt+ctrl+f2
<super> login and do the update from there
<newb> ok
<super> sudo apt-get install update
<newb> sudo apt-get update
<newb> ok
<super> might have to reinstall the video card again
<newb> really?
<super> doesn't take long at all
<newb> E: unable to locate package
<super> you have it on your usb right?
<super> ls /dev/sd*
<newb> have what on my usb?
<super> your nvidia driver
<newb> yes
<super> oh... unable to locate package error
<super> newb, type ifconfig to see if you are connected to the internet
<newb> ok
<newb> im online
<super> eth0 gave you IP like 192.168.1.x?
<newb> no
<newb> i have a wirless adapter
<newb> Iwireless
<super> oh great now we have to manually get you to connect to the internet through your wifi
<newb> i can restart and log in from boot
<newb> or from login
<super> under wlan0 the line below Link encap:
<super> inet addr: 192.168.1.x?
<newb> im logged in
<super> newb, go ahead sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<super> you will get all of your unity stuff back
<newb> ok
<newb> nothing happened. no installation.
<newb> just reading packages
<super> newb, go ahead sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<newb> ok
<newb> invalid operation
<newb> E:invalid operation
<super> sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<newb> E:invalid operation reinstall
<newb> i getting that error
<newb> *im
<super> newb, sudo apt-get -f install
<super> sudo apt-get autoclean
<newb> ok
<newb> done
<newb> should i log in and see?
<super> yeah try
<newb> k
<newb> nothing. All I see is my mouse and the background
<super> alt+f2
<Bashing-om> newb: try as -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop <- .
<newb> ok
<super> thats the one i was looking for the --reinstall
<newb> nothing
<Geo> from a grub rescue prompt, after i set prefix, set root, insmod normal, insmod linux, initrd, boot; I get a flashing cursor and no bootup. Is that a sign of a common error? or something more nefarious?
<super> newb, restart hold Shift
<newb> ok
<kostkon> newb, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<super> look for "quiet splash" and replace it with nomodeset
<newb> ok
<Bashing-om> Geo: maybe like : -> linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro , initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img , boot <- where root is on 1st hard drive 1st partition.
<newb> ok now i see unity
<super> congrat newb
<super> make nomodeset permanent on that grub
<newb> how do we save this
<newb> ok
<super> sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<super> replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset"
<super> enjoy the scrolling text everytime you boot up your system
<newb> ok
<super> newb, thats all you needed the help with right?
<newb> yeah
<newb> there's two quite splash
<Geo> Bashing-om, thats actually what I did
<newb> which one do i pit nomodeset
<Geo> except initrd /initrd.img , etc
<newb> put
<super> newb, don't worry about the 2nd quiet splash the 1st is read first
<newb> ok
<Geo> I believe setting prefix= does the same thing as what you pasted
<newb> so i have this : "nomodeset modeset.nouveau=0"
<Bashing-om> Geo: And all you get is a flashing cursor ? No additional help/hints ?
<Geo> not a thing on the screen
<super> newb, sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg  /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bak
<super> newb thats right
<Bashing-om> Geo: from the grub > prompt command -> set <- to see what variable are set .
<newb> ok
<Geo> Bashing-om: yep, did that, things *look* ok, but I'm no expert
<Geo> nothing jumps out as crazy
<Geo> but maybe you can help with the root problem
<Geo> pulled this HD out of a different machine (works fine there), dropped it into this one
<newb> i made the copy, too
<Geo> when I boot, it gives me UUID blablabla not found
<newb> should i retart and see
<Geo> which I believe was an old drive in the previous machine
<newb> *restart
<usr13> Geo: sudo fdisk -l  #See what that says about it.
<Geo> so in theory, i just need to remove that, but not sure where to do it, as I don't see it in any of the normal places
<Bashing-om> Geo: I do like boot situations, in legacy - I have no experience with UEFI booting .. Are we working with the legacy msdos/MBR partitioning scheme ?
<super> Geo, echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<super> Geo, if that hard drive is lvm you will have to activate it
<Geo> Bashing-om, created it in a 12.04 environment, ext3 , so... no? I don't think so?
<super> Bashing-om, the benefit of UEFI is fast boot everything else the same performance as legacy
<Bashing-om> super: Yeah, however, UEFI= EFI= GPT Partitioning so the boot code is installed differently.
<newb> YES, I HAVE DUAL MONITORS.
<newb> it works
<super> haha newb
<newb> hahaha!
<super> remember what you did newb
<super> don't forget or else you will be back here asking for help again
<usr13> notes, notes, notes
<newb> i will never forget
<usr13> Your notes won't...
<baus> ubuntu is the best
<usr13> notes.txt is your friend
<Bashing-om> Geo: As usr13 advises, need to compare UUID's from 'fdisk' to what is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<newb> this was easy to remember
<Geo> Bashing-om, so if I go back to the working machine w/ this drive, whats the proper way to remove references to this missing drive?
<Geo> I don't believe fdisk lists UUID...
<Geo> blkid does
<usr13> Geo: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Let's have a look see.
<super> newb, you haven't mess around with LVM yet right?
<newb> what is LVM?
<super> logical volume management
<newb> nope
<Geo> Bashing-om, and I know there are references to the old drive in grub.cfg
<Geo> but iirc, you're not supposed to edit that directly?
<super> you can stack millions of hard drive together and treat them all as one big volume
<newb> how?
<usr13> Geo: sudo blkid
<Geo> but I'm not sure how to remove stuff from it otherwise
<undata> can anyone tell me why chosing to use a routed network in virt-manager doesn't just work out of the box?
<Geo> usr13: yes, I've already done that, as I implied above... what are you looking for, exactly? I can already tell you the drive that grub says is missing is indeed missing, and wont show up there
<newb> im going to eat. SUPER, thank you so much. I learned a lot today because of you.
<undata> in my case the guest got an IP from the host, can ping the host, however the guest can't hit the internet and the host can't ping the guest
<usr13> Geo: Not knowing what you have, I can not help you.
<super> alright newb glad I could help
<usr13> Geo: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Let's have a look see.
<newb> bye :)
<Bashing-om> Geo: All true, you been doing your home work ! -- once we know what we are looking at then edit the files that are parsed to make up grub.cfg.
<usr13> Geo: Actually, I don't think blkid needs sudo, (but fdisk does).
<Geo> Bashing-om, its quite the pain to swap drives, connect machines to the network, etc, so I'm not inclined to put this back in just to tell you I have one disk in the machine :P How do I remove an entry from grub.cfg, properly?
<Geo> I know the UUID I need to remove
<Geo> but Im' hesitant to just start removing lines of config from it
<super> undata try selecting different NAT card for your virtual network
<undata> super: ah could it be my wifi?
<usr13> Geo: We can't do it for you, so....
<super> don't think the wifi is the problem I run virtualbox and I can get my virtual OS to get online just fine
<undata> super: yeah I was gonna try virtualbox next
<undata> virt-manager and I haven't been getting along well
<super> easier with virtualbox more scatter online documents to read
<Geo> usr13: again, what info are you looking for? I have a drive at /cciss/c0p0 . It has a UUID X. When I boot, grub says cant find UUID Y. But that info has nothing to do with generic instructions on how to remove entries from grub, which is my question here
<Bashing-om> Geo: You can not boot a liveDVD(USB) on the machine the problem exist on ?
<usr13> Geo: Too many hypotheticals
<Geo> I'm trying right now, but it seems to be having video problems. I'm a special case.
<Geo> cant drop down to command line for some reason
<super> never hurt to add nomodeset if you have problem booting up
<usr13> Geo: Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<usr13> Geo: or F2 ?
<Geo> video problems
<Geo> no output
<Geo> blank screen, universal
<usr13> Geo: VGA?
<Geo> yes
<Geo> i mean, it starts to boot
<Geo> splash screen, etc
<Geo> but once its about time to return to the user for input, thats when it craps out
<usr13> Geo Are there more than one VGA ports?
<Geo> nope
<usr13> Geo: Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<Geo> usr13, yes
<Geo> no output on any terminal
<usr13> Geo: What boot disk are you using?
<Geo> 14
<Geo> is there a way to force low graphics mode from the splash screen?
<usr13> Geo: Yes
<super> Geo, what kind of video card you have?  I think you have the same problem as newb
<super> Geo, yes use nomodeset
<Bashing-om> Geo: Another thought IF you know the target UUID -> linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=UUID=xxxxxxxx ro .
<super> edit grub replace "quiet splash" and add "nomodeset"
<Geo> usr13: and what would that be?
<usr13> Geo: I think you just add text to the end of the kernel line?
<Geo> Bashing-om ah, I didn't know I could do that, thought it only took /dev/ arguments
<usr13> Geo: I think now days, you hit F6 at the first boot screen of the LiveCD.
<Geo> no options in there suggest low graphics mode directly
<Geo> unless one of the options means it, that I can't decipher
<Geo> ok, got it up this time, for an unknown reason
<Geo> mounted the drive
<xuboo> hello, wondering if someone could help me out with soundcard issue
<unreal-dude> ive been having an issue I cant figure out lately. ubuntu 13.10 will not update anything. I realized its EOL and went to update to 14.04 and it says its totally up to date. I suspect that apt is confused. Is there a way to reset apt or has anyone else had this issue lately?
<super> xuboo, pulseaudio -k
<super> run that in terminal
<xuboo> no response
<super> the speaker icon is it X out?
<xuboo> sudo pulseaudio -k said core-util.c home dir not accessible permission denied
<xuboo> don't see speaker icon
<xuboo> it was on in a previous book up
<xuboo> *boot up
<super> xuboo, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Bashing-om> unreal-dude: did you do in terminal -> sudo do-release-upgrade <- ?
<super> easiest fix would be to sudo apt-get install update
<stanreg> Installed Ubuntu, with the "Replace Win 7 with Ubuntu" option -- turns out it cleared all of my partitions, not only the WinOS partition. What can one do? Any recovery options^^>>
<unreal-dude> Bashing-om yes, it says 'No new release found'
<xuboo> really it's xubuntu 14.04 =/
<super> stanreg, how did you partition your hard drive?
<xuboo> i put pulse into start menu, it brought up volume controls and output lists Dummy Output
<xuboo> lspci lists the audio card on the system
<super> xuboo, let me use the google power for sec
<xuboo> google power has failed me hehe
<super> i mean my google-fu
<xuboo> may I post URL in here?
<super> xuboo, go for it
<xuboo> i tried this - http://hennr.name/2011/09/05/asrock-4coredual-sata2-r20-and-sound-under-linux
<super> realtek audio
<stanreg> super: Before Ubuntu? Two NTFS partitions; 1 for WinOS and 1 for storage. Ubuntu installer didn't show/ask for partition details.
<xuboo> editing both  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf and  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<xuboo> but that did not fix it on reboot
<super> stanreg, in terminal type df -h to see if theres any NTFS left on that hard drive
<stanreg> super: okies
<xuboo> running AsRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 - the card listed on it is Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller (rev 10)
<stanreg> super: nope :(
<stanreg> super: only /dev/sda1 (with the full hd size)
<super> stanreg, this is ubuntu right?
<super> alt+f2 type Disks
<super> more way to verify if it is completely gone
<stanreg> super: Weeeell.. about that.. it's an ubuntu-based distro.. peppermint.
<xuboo> some posts on my motherboard/card say that the current/up to date kernel broke sound, and they had to revert back to 3.2 from 3.12 it was
<xuboo> knowing that kernels are not easy to mess with, I tried to stay away from trying that
<super> which kernel are you using xuboo
<xuboo> I'm not sure how to check
<super> i'm on 3.13 on ubuntu and on fedora i have 3.15
<super> uname -r
<xuboo> thank you
<stanreg> super, Was hoping to get this old netbook running, so Peppermint seemed like the most lightweight ubuntu-based distro out there.. and no 'Disks' installed, gneh. Any other way I can look for that partition in deep?
<xuboo> 3.13.0-32 generic
<super> stanreg, what about gparted?
<Geo> Bashing-om / usr13 , I found the old UUID referenced in the os_probe section of the grub cfg. Is there a command that will trim that UUID out for me, or do I have to do it by hand?
<Beldar> stanreg, peppermint?
<super> Beldar, hes running linuxmint version on his netbook
<Beldar> stanreg, peppmint has their own support, we don't support it here.
<Bashing-om> Geo: I am sure there is a way to do so - but to craft that up is above my skill set.
<stanreg> super: My bad, 'disks' actually exists. Looks like I have 3 partitions. No more NTFS. Just a main linux partition, one extended partition, and one swap partition that I can see.
<super> stanreg, sudo apt-get install gnome-disks
<stanreg> super: do you think there are chances of recovery?
<super> stanreg, that NTFS is gone
<eeee> stanreg: use testdisk
<eeee> you'll get it all back probably
<super> anything important on that hard drive stanreg
<stanreg> super: pictures :(
<Bashing-om> Geo: Bear in mind ya want root (fdisk), UUID (blkid) to match what the system now sees for where 'root' is installed to tell grub where it's files are located.
<xuboo> It seems that my sound card is supported under ALSA
<eeee> !datarecovery | stanreg
<super> best to store important files on a backup hard drives
<Beldar> stanreg, super take this to a pm peppermint is not supported here.
<Geo> I'm curious if update-grub works from a live cd
<stanreg> super: Yeah, well I didn't know the ubuntu-based installer would f* up so bad :)
<Geo> or do I need to chroot into the partition first, perhaps
<eeee> stanreg: what's going on here, did you re-install and it wiped the partitions out?
<Beldar> Geo, chroot, but you can access the install with supergrub most likely
<super> Beldar, linuxmint and ubuntu both are partnership right?
<stanreg> eeee: Installed an Ubuntu-based distro, Peppermint, with the "Replace Win 7" option -- turns out it cleared all of my partitions, not only the WinOS partition.
<eeee> stanreg: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<stanreg> oki
<Psi-Jack> I wonder.. is aptitude still "not recommended" aka broken, on 14.04?
<Beldar> Psi-Jack, I believe it is usable.
<Psi-Jack> I know in 12.04 is was broken with multi-arch and could leave a system unstable or unusable.
<Bashing-om> Geo: I ahve messed up my grub many times - I have varying levels of success installing grub grom the liveDVD and as well from the CHroot . Might be interesting to see what results at each  progressive attempt . TBH my best results are to boot up from grub, and once in the operting system purge/reinstall.
<eeee> stanreg: once in testdisk select to search for intel partitions
<stanreg> eeee: alright.
<OerHeks> Psi-Jack, an updated 12.04 or 14.04 is fixed
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Geo> Bashing-om: yeah, the problem is os_prober
<Psi-Jack> i see. Cool.
<Psi-Jack> OerHeks: Thanks for confirming that.
<OerHeks> yw
<Geo> everything else in grub was updated properly, but not the stuff is os_prober
<Geo> *in
<Daisyab__> hello everyone.  For some reason, I can't access my applications on dashboard anymore.  I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/125843/dash-search-gives-no-result but still no change.  I use ubuntu 12.04.  Anyhelp will be appreciated.
<eeee> Geo: did you run grub-mkconfig ?
<Geo> update-grub
<eeee> try grub-mkconfig , who knows
<xuboo> no ideas with the audio issue?
<xuboo> should I try to downgrade kernel as some people indicate?
<coventry`> Given a 2D array A of shape (n, m) and a list of n column-ordinates L, is there a way to refer to the 1-array of those elements of A?  I was hoping I could do A[list(enumerate(L))], but that adds another list into the hierarchy.
<laspahr> Okay, I'm back... what do I need to do now?
<ForSpareParts> Is there a way to get VDPAU video acceleration using the fglrx drivers?
<coventry`> Oops, wrong channel. :-)
<stanreg> eeee: tried searching for deleted partitions, couldn't find any, gneh
<eeee> laspahr: about the backup.tar.gz ?
<Bashing-om> Geo: is 14.04 to be the only OS installed such that 30_os-prober can be turned off ? and will not take long to try each option see if you can then boot at each try.
<eeee> stanreg: did you do a deep search ?
<laspahr> eeee: si
<stanreg> eeee: I only saw the quick search feature.. let me retry.
<laspahr> eeee: I left off at the size of the backup..
<eeee> laspahr: run df -h | grep /home
<eeee> and gzip -l /mnt/....tar.gz    ( get the uncompressed size)
<xuboo> some people suggest "some people with VIA VT8237/8251 southbridges have to use the pci=use_crs boot flag" to get sound working on modern kernels, anyone know how I would do that?
<laspahr> already did the second one... the /home one says 262G 45G 205G 18% /home
<eeee> ok so 45G is used
<laspahr> uncompressed size is 1690631174
<eeee> thats 45*1024*1024*1024 = .... bytes
<stanreg> eeee: damn, looks like the deep search will take hours ;(
<laspahr> huh..?
<laspahr> ooooh... I'm not quite literate in computer math lol
<Bashing-om> xuboo: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 , for setting boot options.
<stanreg> eeee: is there a linux app that can be used to look for/find raw jpeg files on a given partition?
<eeee> laspahr: it's just converting GB to bytes ( 1 kb is 1024 bytes)
<laspahr> eeee: so compare 45*1024*1024*1024 to 1690631174?
<xuboo> thank you
<laspahr> and hopefully it's the same?
<eeee> yeah, if 169 is larger than you're good
<eeee> or at least equal
<laspahr> so >=
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> shit /:
<laspahr> 169 is 10 digits, the other is 11
<eeee> stanreg: when you started testdisk did you select intel partition ?
<laspahr> if I'm understanding correctly, that's bad
<stanreg> eeee: yes
<eeee> give the GPT a go
<stanreg> eeee: then had a quick search.. it showed me two linux partitions; i selected the first one, and selected deep search.
<eeee> when testdisk started up, what was selected?
<super> my city sux! bank robbery 3 dead including the 1 innocent bank tailor
<eeee> laspahr: yeah, i think so
<laspahr> eeee: it's 46627750906B bigger
<laspahr> abt 43.5GB smaller
<stanreg> eeee: ouh, looks like it found 3 "HPFS - NTFS" partitions so far.
<j80063r> I tried installing linux to an ecrypted partition on a 64 GB micro sd card but it wouldn't boot.  Since then I think I forgot the password and can't mount it or delete partitions with any of about 10 popular methods.  Is there any hope for this sd card or should I seek a replacement?
<eeee> stanreg: ok you can cancel it now
<eeee> press enter
<xuboo> Bashing-om, are you still there?
<Bashing-om> xuboo: Go .
<eeee> you can list the files of the partitions, and copy them
<xuboo> does this look right?
<xuboo> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet pci=use_crs"
<xuboo> pci=use_crs is the boot flag one post suggests
<stanreg> eeee: gotcha. looks like it crashed though. will run it again. oh, do you think there's a guied version of this?
<laspahr> eeee: so what do I do now? /:
<xuboo> i think it's correct but it's nice having confirmation
<eeee> laspahr: try to rm the .tar.gz and tar czvf again
<laspahr> so apt-get remove /mnt/UbuntuBackup/home-backup.tar.gz ?
<eeee> stanreg: it's pretty straightforward, once the partition shows up in the deep search press enter, then you can press a keyboard shortcut to view the files in it, and you can copy them to whereever
<xuboo> well
<xuboo> going to reboot
<xuboo> wish me luck :)
<Bashing-om> xuboo: Yeah, looks good ( I did look up what you posted originally) ..but I have no idea as to it's effectiveness.
<xuboo> thank you
<xuboo> if I'm never back, i thank you for help :)
<laspahr> eeee: how do I remove it? I tried apt-get remove but it didn't do it
<eeee> stanreg: you could restore the whole partition, but it's tricky, you have to pay attention to have all the partitions that you want there
<j80063r> did anyone read my question?
<stanreg> eeee: could i restore the partition to, say, an ext hdd?
<eeee> yeah i think you could
<eeee> laspahr: rm /mnt/......tar.gz
<Beldar> j80063r, Card is fine getting into the OS is questionable.
<laspahr> eeee: ah thanks..
<laspahr> then tar -czvf /mnt/...... /home ?
<eeee> yup
<Beldar> j80063r, Since it never booted wipe it and do what you want.
<laspahr> awesome
<laspahr> here we go again.... lol
<eeee> hehe
<yeticry> hehe
<Jeffrey_f> j80063r: wipe the card and reinstall.......there will be an option to encrypt the disk
<laspahr> hmmm.. would it speed up my desktop if I installed Ubuntu on an HP desktop with Intel Pentium? has WinXP on it right now /:
<laspahr> It'd have to be a dual boot, since it's not mine..
<super> laspahr, put ubuntu lxde 14.04 if thats a pentium machine
<laspahr> lxde?
<super> laspahr, does it have enough system memory
<super> at least 1gb
<ObrienDave> laspahr, Lubuntu
<stanreg> eeee: do you think scounge-ntfs could be worth a shot?
<laspahr> lets see... computer is Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @1.6GHz 1.6GHz, 0.99 GB of RAM
<laspahr> that's why its so dang slow
<stanreg> eeee: scrounge-ntfs*
<laspahr> my phone has more RAM
<eeee> stanreg: never tried it
<stanreg> oki
<super> laspahr, use Lubuntu on that system
<wolfy1339> hi how do i fix what i posted here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/499309/compiled-programs-dont-have-icons-in-launcher
<laspahr> it might not even be worth it.. I mean maybe I'll buy an extra USB Drive and install it on there, so I can have all my files on it w/o having to install it on the computer.
<laspahr> still not going to boost my RAM tho
<laspahr> no wonder it's so slow I don't use it anymore.. still a good computer tho, I like HP
<j80063r> sorry got disconnected
<Beldar> wolfy1339, Posted 3 min ago, have you no patience?
<j80063r> Beldar and Jeffrey_f - I have not found a way to delete partitions on the device, I tried gparted, dd, and many other methods, some seem to function but the partitions are still there, others say write protected
<Beldar> j80063r, Is there not a switch on it to protect it?
<j80063r> no, micro sd's don't have the switch and I tried in in an adaptor with a switch but no luck there
<Beldar> look on the card
<Beldar> j80063r, Where sis you get this card? Is it a no name?
<Beldar> did*
<j80063r> Its an AData brand class 10 brand new
<laspahr> dang.. still gave me the gzip: stdout: File too large error
<laspahr> is it too big to compress?
<j80063r> it worked fine until I installed linux to an encrypted partition, now it shows the partitions and testdisk found some
<laspahr> or too big to put on the USB Drive?
<Beldar> j80063r, Can you return it?
<super> j80063r, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX conv=notrunc,noerror,sync
<sydney> I recently installed ubuntu 14.04 alongside my 12.04 install.A week ago i installed some updates in my 12.04 install,and now the grub relies on my 12.04 partion and not my 14.04 partion,so i cannot delete my 12.04 os. :-/ Any assistance on how to set my 14.04 one back to defult?
<j80063r> haven't tried yet but may try, I thought I'd exhaust all options first.  I have a utility to crack encrypted partitions, but it can't brute force and I had a strong password anyway
<j80063r> I'd really like to wipe it but dd can't do it
<Beldar> sydney, Boot to 14.04 and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  the X is the HD than run a sudo update-grub
<laspahr> eeee: what now..?
<eeee> i'm searching online
<Bashing-om> sydney: From the 12.04 grub choose to boot the14.04 system. Once booted into 14.04; terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- will make 14.04 the master.
<Beldar> j80063r, The encryption is not your issue.
<sydney> Bashing-om: I have tried that :-/
<Jeffrey_f> j80063r: have you tried Boot and Nuke?   http://www.dban.org/
<j80063r> are you sure, that's when the issue ocurred
<eeee> laspahr: type gzip -v
<j80063r> not yet, good suggestion, will try
<eeee> wait
<Bashing-om> sydney: Then as Beldar advises .. reinstall grub from the 14.04 install.
<Beldar> j80063r, Anything that can be wiped encyption is not an issue
<sydney> Beldar: Can I do that from the 12.04 install? sd6 i believe?
<Beldar> sydney, No has to be 14.04. Can you boot 14.04?
<Geo> to uninstall grub from a disk, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1  is the best way to do that? or is there another recommended option?
<j80063r> going to try boot and nuke now
<sydney> I can,but my mom has her pasword on it :P
<laspahr> eeee: type gzip -v or no..?
<eeee> no, dont
<laspahr> okie dokie
<Beldar> sydney, Which OS is at the top of the grub menu?
<Jeffrey_f> j80063r: MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE that you choose the correct disk.....Just sayin
<sydney> Beldar: I have used grub customizer to change it to ubuntu 14.04
<sydney> Beldar: but otherwise it would be 12.04
<Beldar> sydney, Ah, so 1`2.04 has had the grub control always?
<Beldar> 12.04*
<sydney> Beldar: seems to
<Beldar> sydney, To have 14.04 control the boot you need to get in is all.
<eeee> laspahr: what file appears before the error ?
<sydney> Beldar: What do you mean?
<Beldar> sydney, 12.04 controls the boot now it's grub is in the mbr.
<Neldogz> is there a place on ubuntu where you can shutdown a service during a system shutdown?
<sydney> Beldar: Not sure. :-s
<Beldar> sydney, not sure what?
<sydney> Beldar: I have tried using boot repair also
<laspahr> it's /home/lancespahr/.cache/spotify/Storage/27/27........................................file
<laspahr> eeee:
<Beldar> sydney, Why can't your mom boot 14.04?
<ObrienDave> sydney, have you tried grub-customizer?
<laspahr> I'm just too lazy to type every alphanumeric character
<sydney> Beldar: She can!! the 14.04 install works fine,i just would like to have it,not the 12.04s grub as defult. ;)
<sydney> ObrienDave: yes ;)
<cornell> I want to get a list of packages, applications, installed on my machine.  I'm going to reinstall the distro, and want a list of what's here now, notably, what I've added.
<Beldar> sydney, Than have her boot 14.04 and run the command I gave you.
<cornell> How can I do that?
<ObrienDave> sydney, oops, read up, saw that you tried, my apologies
<sydney> Beldar: isnt it sudo grub-install /dev/'sda6'?
<eeee> laspahr: type ls -lh /mnt......that...files...name
<Beldar> sydney, No the mbr is sda
<sydney> Beldar: or how would that work with sda6?
<viscera> Does anyone run Unity on Intel Series 4 graphics?
<viscera> If so, any glitches/problems?
<Beldar> sydney, This is not rocket science I have told you what to do.
<eeee> laspahr: i mean /home/...that...files...name
<laspahr> just what I was about to ask
<laspahr> okie dokie
<sydney> Beldar: oh, X is the hd ;)
<veebull> any recommendations for a good newsreader (usenet, not rss feeds)?  Mostly happy with Thunderbird which I already use for mail, but no scoring / kill-files that I can find.  Pan has those, but has other issues.  Ideas?
<sydney> Beldar: so I run it the exact same way you told me?
<Beldar> sydney, Yes and it has to be run from the OS you want to have grub in the mbr in your case 14.04.
<sydney> Beldar: ok,Thanks!! :D
<sydney> be
<Bashing-om> cornell: From old install dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ; From New install sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages , sudo apt-get -y update , udo apt-get dselect-upgrade .
<Beldar> sydney, Boot to 14.04 and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda  than run a sudo update-grub
<eeee> laspahr: how big is the file ?
<laspahr> okay, it says -rw-rw-r-- 1 lancespahr lancespahr 4.0M Jul 13 21:58 then the file name again
<laspahr> I'm guessing 4M
<eeee> weird
<Geo> to uninstall grub from a disk, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1  is the best way to do that? or is there another recommended option?
<eeee> supposedly this error happens if the file is too large
<laspahr> .... /:
<laspahr> if so then it's totally wimping out
<Beldar> Geo, Why are you wiping the mbr?
<eeee> i was going to tell you to see if your ext hd is fat32 formatted
<sydney> Beldar: ok,your confusing me :P this' sudo grub-install /dev/sda ' or this? 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdX'?
<laspahr> ummm.. .how would I check that real quick?
<Beldar> sydney, I said the X stands for the actual HD which seems to be sda so use sda
<eeee> cuz it cant handle bigger than close to 4gb files
<Geo> ...to uninstall grub from that disk
<Beldar> Geo, What disc?
<eeee> laspahr: type lsblk | grep /mnt , get the /dev/sdxY next to it
<sydney> Beldar: I think your correct ;)
<sydney> Beldar: http://s3.postimg.org/h9wrwpvhf/Screenshot_from_2014_07_17_22_40_30.png
<laspahr> sdb2 8:18 0 298G 0 part /mnt
<Bashing-om> Geo: Keep in mind tht  only removes the stage one boot code. there remains 2 other stages.
<eeee> laspahr: type parted -l and check the format of the partition
<laspahr> yup, its fat32
<eeee> yeah i think the error is cause the file it's trying to copy is bigger than 4gb
<laspahr> w/ msftdata flag (if that means anything)
<eeee> is the ext hdd empty ? can you reformat it to ntfs ?
<laspahr> so can I format it from the shell?
<eeee> yeah sure
<Beldar> Geo, preface your commnets or questions to others with their nick keeps things in order here. ;)
<laspahr> as far as I know, it's empty...
<laspahr> how can I check? /:
<super> .ckear
<laspahr> sorry I'll figure it out eventually....
<eeee> df /dev/sdb..
<eeee> /dev/sdbxY
<Beldar> Bashing-om, I thought Geo had a UEFI?
<laspahr> sdb2?
<cornell> Thanks Bashing-om.  But won't the set-selections cause some packages from the old distro to be added to the new distro... i.e. not only would I have the packages I've added, but also packages that came with the old distro to the new one?
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> yeah it says used 4
<laspahr> 4K looks like
<sydney> Beldar: ifi log in as root,it it safe to run that command? I think i have the root pasword ;)
<laspahr> unless it's in B
<eeee> sorry
<eeee> wait a sec
<laspahr> it looks empty... unless it's not showing up right
<Beldar> sydney, There is no root password in ubuntu unless one has been made.
<Bashing-om> cornell: That will get ya the packages installed onto the old system ( to a text file) , and in the install read that text file, and then update/upgrade the new system.
<eeee> laspahr: does it say mounted on /mnt ?
<sydney> Beldar: i think i accedently made one. ;)
<laspahr> nope
<eeee> laspahr: type df -h /dev/sdb2
<laspahr> says mounted on /dev
<ObrienDave> sydney, there is no root password https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eeee> ok that's not it then
<laspahr> it's used 4K
<cornell> Right Bashing-om, but won't it also include packages that the old distro used and the new distro doesn't need.
<Beldar> sydney, Why do you not have the regular password?
<laspahr> that's really strange...
<sydney> I think i will just wait for my mom,i dont want to bust anything.
<Bashing-om> Beldar: As to Geo. I had assertained earlier that he has msdos (MBR) partitioning. so he did affirm.
<Beldar> GOOD IDEA
<laspahr> bc sdb2 is definitely the ext HDD
<Beldar> Bashing-om, I figured you had, I could not get them to run the bootscript yesterday.
<sydney> Beldar: I got into the rescue mode,to change my password once,and i didnt type in my username,and now whenever i do that again,it asks for the root pasword
<laspahr> however if I type lsblk | grep /mnt it shows sdb2 mounted on /mnt?
<Bashing-om> Beldar: ( some peoples children) : ).
<eeee> laspahr: type df -h
<laspahr> ok?
<Beldar> sydney, I have no idea what you have done, and honestly with about 20 posts to confirm just a grub to the mbr command I'm hesitant to say more. ;)(
<laspahr> eeee: and?
<eeee> laspahr: is sdb2 there ?
<laspahr> eeee: nein
<sydney> Beldar:  OK :D
<laspahr> wait yes I think... maybe
<laspahr> yes it is
<sydney> Beldar: if i log in as root though,would it work,or is it dangerous?
<eeee> ok
<eeee> is it mounted on /mnt ?
<Bashing-om> cornell: Yeah .. could be ( ya can always edit that text file ) see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 .
<laspahr> no
<laspahr> mounted on /dev
<eeee> ok this is weird
<Beldar> sydney, Please just do it the proper way and find how to remove the root password if there is one.
<laspahr> eeee: do I need to remount it..?
<sydney> Beldar: ok,thanks for the know-how. :)
<j80063r> DBAN finished with non-fatal errors.  Check the log for more information.  * Error /dev/sdc (process crash) * Error /dev/sdb (process crash)* Error /dev/sda (process crash)
<azman705> testing chat hello
<azman705> yall getting this
<sydney> azman705: yes
<azman705> thx
<eeee> laspahr: im thinking maybe you made a typo and mounted it to /dev ?
<azman705> thought it was broken
<laspahr>  /: maybe
<laspahr> now.. mount instructions..?
<eeee> umount /dev/sdb2
<laspahr> ah.. but no typo here...
<sydney> Beldar: maybei should just leave it the way it is? :P Im fine with it,except that i have to run sudo update-grub in 12.04 every time i get a kernel update. :-/
<laspahr> 'mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/
<j80063r> any suggestions for this Boot an Nuke error above?
<eeee> laspahr: no idea
<cornell> Thanks Bashing-om
<eeee> laspahr: did you umount ?
<laspahr> I don't think so.. .I can try to remount
<eeee> laspahr: you can also try df /mnt
<unreal-dude> great, ubuntu powered down while upgrading...
<Bashing-om> cornell: Open source -> all for 1 and one for all : D
<laspahr> filesystem - Use 2% mounted on /mnt
<laspahr> I skipped all the numbers...
<eeee> does it say /dev/sdb2 ?
<laspahr> nope
<eeee> but lsblk says it's mounted
<eeee> i dont know
<laspahr> yes
<eeee> try mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<laspahr> I'm just as confused as you....
<laspahr> mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /mnt busy
<eeee> try to unmount ?
<j80063r> beldar:  did you see the error message above?
<j80063r> trying again with a different method, seems to be working 1.4%
<laspahr> unmount /dev/sdb2 /mnt ?
<eeee> laspahr: umount /dev/sdb2
<laspahr> umount: /dev/sdb2: not mounted
<laspahr> ._.
<eeee> no idea
<eeee> :D
<eeee> do you have a GUI ?
<laspahr> I can..
<laspahr> I'd have to exit this tho
<laspahr> It'd be a live usb
<eeee> nevermind
<eeee> type lsblk one more time
<cornell> Thanks again...    TTFN
<Marfi> 0.o 15 seconds and it's quiet...?
<Marfi> That's now how #ubuntu used to be
<laspahr> Ugh alright, my computer just locked up
<laspahr> The desktop
<eeee> wb
<laspahr> So can you repeat whatever you've said since never mind?
<eeee> type lsblk one more time
<laspahr> Okay?
<eeee> is /dev/sdb2 there ?
<laspahr> Sdb2 is mounted to /mnt
<cagri> hi, can anyone tell me how you use the extension manager in libreoffice?
<eeee> laspahr: try restarting if you can
<laspahr> Emergency sync then alt sysrq r?
<eeee> shutdown -r now
<laspahr> Okay
<laspahr> Go to recovery again?
<eeee> i guess
<laspahr> Okay...
<laspahr> Root?
<eeee> no need really
<laspahr> So what do i select?
<eeee> lsblk again
<eeee> see whats there
<laspahr> I'm on recovery menu
<eeee> boot into it again
<laspahr> Okay
<laspahr> Wait boot into what?
<eeee> lol
<laspahr> I'm on root shell right now from recovery menu
<eeee> get back to where you were before
<eeee> oh ok
<eeee> so you're back to where you were?
<laspahr> Yeah
<eeee> ok cool
<laspahr> So what now...?
<eeee> lsblk
<eeee> and see if /dev/sdb2 is there and whatnot
<laspahr> It is there
<eeee> mounted on anything ?
<laspahr> Nope
<laspahr> Only mount is sda6 on root
<eeee> ok great
<eeee> type sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<laspahr> Sudo?
<eeee> and sudo mount /dev/sda7 /home
<eeee> yes, you didn't login as root, right ?
<laspahr> That's my only option
<laspahr> So use sudo or no?
<eeee> no dont sudo then
<laspahr> Okay mounted both w/o sudo, and it appears to work
<eeee> ok
<eeee> try df -h /dev/sdb2
<laspahr> .-.
<laspahr> It says mounted on /dev
<eeee> df -h
<eeee> ?
<eeee> is it there?
<laspahr> I think, but it's under udev and it's mounted to /deb
<laspahr>  /dev*
<eeee> type df -h
<eeee> alone
<laspahr> already did, and it says udev is mounted to /dev
<laspahr> I'm guessing udev is inside sdb2
<eeee> you should get a list when you type df -h
<laspahr> I do
<eeee> /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 should be there too
<laspahr> yup, both are there
<eeee> /dev/sdb2 isnt ?
<laspahr> no
<laspahr> just udev
<laspahr> bc udev shows up when I type 'df -h /dev/sdb2'
<eeee> that's cuz df thinks /dev/sdb2 isnt mounted
<eeee> i get the same here if i do that and my ext hdd isnt mounted
<laspahr> soooo.... /:
<Marfi> What's the problem, laspahr ?
<laspahr> Marfi: trying to do a backup of /home/$USER to an EXT HDD
<laspahr> USB
<Marfi> laspahr: Just trying to copy ~/ ?
<eeee> Marfi: the ext HDD is fat32, and gzip is saying the file is too large, so if the ext hdd is empty we want to make it ntfs
<laspahr> what he said lol^
<Marfi> eeee: Fat32 is limited to 4 gb for a single file, so if the gunzip is larger than that...it will fail
<eeee> Marfi: yeah so we want to partition and format as ntfs
<eeee> (if it's empty)
<laspahr> it's empty I think
<Marfi> laspahr: Tried gparted?
<laspahr> I just formatted it not too long ago I thought
<laspahr> I'm on shell
<laspahr> not gui
<Marfi> sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<Marfi>  /thread. :)
<eeee> Marfi: he is mounting it, but it doesn't show up in df,
<Marfi> laspahr: With gparted, that will let you partition it to NTFS-3g, then you'll be able to run the backup again
<eeee> but it shows up in lsblk
<eeee> how so?
<laspahr> I'm in Recovery Root Shell only.. no GUI right now, unless I reboot and use Live USB
<eeee> (in shows up in lsblk as mounted)
<eeee> *it
<laspahr> sdb2 is mounted to /mnt on lsblk
<Marfi> laspahr: An /mnt/lsblk is writable?
<laspahr> no, if I use lsblk it shows sdb2 mounted on /mnt
<Marfi> Kk, and you're trying to mount it for writing?
<laspahr> mount it so I can format it I thought..
<laspahr> right eeee?
<eeee> well no we mounted it to backup
<eeee> then we wanted to check if it was empty before making it ntfs
<Marfi> eeee: And mounted as NTFS or fat32?
<laspahr> it's fat32 right now
<eeee> you don't need to mount it to partition and format
<laspahr> oh
<eeee> if you're sure it's empty
<eeee> then you can use fdisk to partition it as ntfs
<Marfi> laspahr: What eeee said. Are you 120% sure it's empty?
<laspahr> How can I double check it?
<eeee> then mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb2 , to format it as ntfs
<eeee> laspahr: df
<eeee> Marfi: is there another way ?
<laspahr> but df doesn't show sdb2
<laspahr> oh well, there can't be anything on there too important
<eeee> im searching
<eeee> you could do ls -a /mnt
<eeee> if it's mounted, then any files should show up i guess
<eeee> (that's if it's mounted though...)
<eeee> still searching online
<eeee> if there's something like df
<laspahr> it only shows .Trash-1000 and UbuntuBackup
<laspahr> I'll just format it
<laspahr> that ok?
<Marfi> eeee: laspahr , if you're looking to format the external drive, it's probably mounted to sd*
<eeee> type mount alone
<Marfi> laspahr: Do an ls /dev/sd*. That will help us determine where Ubuntu sees it. :)
<laspahr> It's on sdb2
<eeee> laspahr:  type mount | grep /dev/sdb2
<Marfi> laspahr: mount too. That shows what is mounted
<Marfi> What eeee said. :)
<laspahr> okay, it just showed a new line after that
<eeee> no /dev/sdb2 on /mnt ?
<Marfi> eeee: Sounds like laspahr hasn't mounted the new partitition
<laspahr> I just typed mount | grep /dev/sdb2
<Marfi> laspahr: And it's just fat32, right?
<sloppyf> Hey guys. Is there a way I can auto-connect and auto-reconnect to my vpn connection?
<laspahr> Marfi: afaik
<Marfi> laspahr: Fdisk is the command line way to partition a drive if you can't do GUI: http://comtech247.net/2012/07/04/how-to-format-a-hard-drive-on-ubuntu-12-04-using-fdisk/
<Marfi> laspahr: Me personally, going the GUI route with gparted + live disk gives less chance of breaking things
<laspahr> I mean I'm already on the shell..
<Marfi> laspahr: That's what I thought. :) Check out http://comtech247.net/2012/07/04/how-to-format-a-hard-drive-on-ubuntu-12-04-using-fdisk/ then. That will walk you through using fdisk to partition your USB drive to ntfs
<Marfi> * NTFS-3g
<laspahr> okay, well it no longer shows sdb2 :(
<eeee> laspahr: parted -l
<eeee> doesn't show /dev/sdb2 ?
<laspahr> shows sdb2 now
<laspahr> just not with fdisk -l
<Marfi> laspahr: So if it's not showing up in fdisk -l, does it show up as free space?
<laspahr> with fdisk -l it shows sdb1 but not sdb2
<LostOnMac> Hello ubuntu!!
<Marfi> laspahr: What's on sdb1?
<Marfi> sup LostOnMac ?
<LostOnMac> Not too much, enjoying my evening here in cali
<LostOnMac> hbu
<laspahr> Marfi: it's like the Windows reserved Partition or something
<Marfi> LostOnMac: rum here. :)
<laspahr> idk
<Marfi> laspahr: That makes sense. Is it 100 megs or so?
<laspahr> something like that
<laspahr> not very big
<eeee> laspahr: try cgdisk /dev/sdb
<prem> hi all
<laspahr> woah 0_o
<laspahr> shows sdb2 on here
<LostOnMac> does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu on Macbook using usb?? i've been lost for the past 2 hours
<prem> how can i capture the http / https traffic in my machine ,. without installtin any proxy servers
<laspahr> Marfi: btw the Sdb1 is 128MB
<prem> mine is a bit old machine which cannot sustain squid / tiny proxy even
<Marfi> prem: Wireshark. If you want to MiTM the SSL, burpsuite
<laspahr> eeee: I'm on cgdisk btw
<prem> Marfi, can wireshark run in backend and give me in log files?
<Marfi> laspahr: 128 MB or 128GB?
<laspahr> MB
<Marfi> prem: If you're looking to do that, go with tshark
<laspahr> 'MiB
<laspahr> same thing
<prem> i dont want the gui to run and this am going to put in a school ., with low end machines and monitor the students
<Marfi> laspahr: wow, that's an itty bitty USB drive. If there's nothing on the drive and you have partitioned, sdb1 may be the partition you're looking for, not sdb2
<laspahr> eeee: what do I do?
<prem> Marfi, will tshark work for all traffics , http / https /ftp ?
<laspahr> Marfi: no, the sdb2 is 297.9GB
<eeee> delete the fat32 partition
<eeee> laspahr: then make a new partition
<eeee> when it asks for the hex code
<eeee> enter 0700
<laspahr> First sector?
<Marfi> prem: tshark will capture all traffic. You'll be able to view the non-encrypted traffic (http / ftp) but to do the https, you'll need something to break the SSL such as burpsuite
<eeee> laspahr: press enter
<laspahr> Size in sectors
<eeee> i think enter maxes it out
<eeee> you can type whatever you want
<eeee> in MB too
<eeee> as in 290M
<laspahr> hex code?
<eeee> type L
<eeee> and then check the code for MSDATA
<eeee> MS basic data
<laspahr> 0700
<eeee> ok use that
<babu> in my system, when I gave date, it shows EST timezone.. but when I srun any java code, the system console logs is shown in UTC timezone
<babu> am I missing anything?
<babu> anyone pls reply
<prem> Marfi, but probelm is none of these process should consume moer cpu., because our machines are already lower end machines., where i cant risk of running a heavy process in the backend
<babu> join #java
<babu> #java
<prem> these wont disturb the networks peed ., right
<ObrienDave> babu, /join #java
<laspahr> Name it whatever?
<eeee> laspahr: yeah
<eeee> write to disk
<eeee> it might ask you to reboot
<babu> anyone knows ans on my date qn?
<eeee> i dont think so though
<laspahr> eeee: no reboot, but there's 3.0KiB free space
<laspahr> delete free space?
<Robert__> hello
<catalase> ok how do i check the name of my MySQl database
<laspahr> oh wait I can't heh..
<Robert__> can anyone see this?
<Robert__> test 123
<Robert__> test
<laspahr> si
<catalase> and how do i know the username of my MYSQL database
<Robert__> oh whoops, sorry
<catalase> i did sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5-mysql
<Robert__> can someone tell me how to upgrade openssl?
<catalase> and a few other commands
<Robert__> on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<catalase> such as sudo mysql_install_db
<laspahr> eeee: now what? I've written to the disk twice I think, cuz I didn't think it worked
<eeee> quit
<catalase> what is the name of the default database
<catalase> for mysql
<Robert__> does ubuntu 12.04 LTS have a solution for heartbleed?
<laspahr> eeee: and then?
<ObrienDave> Robert__, if you keep your updates current, it's been fixed
<Robert__> ObrienDave, I'm still using 1.0.1
<Robert__> despite having run dist-upgrade
<eeee> laspahr: type parted -l , and make sure everything is ok, it's there and it's /dev/sdb2 or whatever, check the size and /dev/sdbxY designation
<ObrienDave> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.4 (trusty), package size 468 kB, installed size 899 kB
<Robert__> ObrienDave, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<laspahr> ugh, eeee sdb2 still shows up as fat32
<Robert__> ObrienDave, yet when I try to upgrade openssl it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Robert__> "
<ObrienDave> looking
<hwut> hi
<hwut> hi all
<eeee> laspahr: i dont know :D
<eeee> laspahr: if you want, try mkntfs /dev/sdb2 for the heck of it
<eeee> sorry mk.ntfs
<laspahr> okay.. heh
<eeee> then try parted -l again
<laspahr> you were right the first time btw
<super> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:numix/ppa
<super> sudo apt-get update
<super> sudo apt-get install numix*
<laspahr> *yawn* this is going to take a while...
<super> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<eeee> laspahr: about what?
<laspahr> mkntfs
<laspahr> no period
<super> mkfs.ntfs
<eeee> yeah mkfs.ntfs
<laspahr> I just used mkntfs 0_o
<eeee> is mkntfs the same
<laspahr> whoops
<eeee> lol sorry the fs in ntfs threw me off, its 7am here too
<eeee> :D
<eeee> sorry :S
<laspahr> haha it's 12:18AM here
<laspahr> so cancel?
<babu> in my system, when I gave date command, it shows EST timezone.. but when I run any java code, the system console logs is shown in UTC timezone
<babu> any ans pls
<eeee> laspahr: seems to be the same command
<eeee> makes a ntfs file system on a partition
<laspahr> okay.. so I won't cancel it haha
<tortib> Hello everyone!
<tortib> When you set a group quota, is the quota set specifically for each user within that group?  Or as a whole group and each user within that group shares the quota with other users in the same group?  (I hope I explained that right).
<laspahr> it's still on 2% .-.
<laspahr> soooo slloooooowwwww...
<eeee> weird though
<eeee> try to cancel
<eeee> maybe it doesn't use a quick format
<laspahr> okay, done
<Robert__> please somehow help, our server is affected by heartbleed and ubuntu doesn't seem to want to upgrade
<Robert__> I don't know what to do
<super> check out numix!
<eeee> try mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb2
<laspahr> now use mkfs.ntfs?
<laspahr> haha
<eeee> wait a sec
<eeee> its the same command
<laspahr> oh whale haha
<eeee> add mkfs.ntfs -Q /dev/sdb2
<eeee> add the -Q it will format it quickly
<tortib> Can anyone answer my question?
<laspahr> wut happened to Ubottu?
<laspahr> or whatever its name was
<laspahr> :D that command is very polite lol
<laspahr> It told me to have a nice day haha
<eeee> lol
<Beldar> !heartbleed | Robert__
<ubottu> Robert__: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<laspahr> -.- I will not have a nice day.
<laspahr> parted -l still says it's fat32
<Robert__> Beldar, I have done those exact steps
<Beldar> Robert__, THe version name is the same.
<eeee> laspahr: weird..
<eeee> you could try to do the tar.gz again
<laspahr> what's the command..? ._.
<eeee> well first mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<Beldar> Robert__> please somehow help, our server is affected by heartbleed and this means what?
<eeee> then mkdir /mnt/UbuntuBackup
<eeee> then tar -czvf /mnt.....tar.gz /home
<laspahr> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<eeee> is it easy for you to get a live usb going ?
<laspahr> yup
<laspahr> easier than this crap haha
<eeee> go for it
<laspahr> aight I'm on
<ObrienDave> Robert__, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<eeee> ok
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<laspahr> hi
<eeee> fire up gparted
<laspahr> sudo or no?
<laspahr> eh doesn't matter I guess
<HikaruBG> i have 2 computers with Linux - a desktop and a Laptop. Both with the Ubuntu 14.04
<HikaruBG> The Desktop however updated to newer kernel than the laptop
<laspahr> eeee: I'm on GParted on SDB
<HikaruBG> this is the uname -a input for both:
<laspahr> but it says 7.6GiB
<HikaruBG> Linux svetoslav-Desktop 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<HikaruBG> Linux svetoslav-VAIO 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eeee> 7.6 ?
<laspahr> si
<laspahr> idk why
<HikaruBG> so as you can see - the version for the VAIO is 3.13.0-30 in opose to 32 for the Desktop
<HikaruBG> how to upgrade the Vaio to 32?
<Beldar> HikaruBG, Have you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in both? Are the both calling the same repo?
<HikaruBG> yes
<HikaruBG> Beldar, I have
<Beldar> that was two questions
<HikaruBG> Beldar, how to find out about the repo?
<Jeffrey_f> HikaruBG: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade&&sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<laspahr> whoops eeee I unplugged my EXT HDD.. silly me
<eeee> laspahr: i guess ctrl+alt+T, and lsblk
<eeee> oh  ok
<Beldar> HikaruBG, Look in etc/apt/sources.list or software & updates first tab
<laspahr> okay, sdc2 now
<HikaruBG> OK Beldar I am getting on it
<laspahr> unknown file system
<HikaruBG> Thanks, Beldar! I will let you know how it went
<eeee> laspahr:  ok if you dont need anything on it just repartition the whole thing and format in ntfs
<ObrienDave> HikaruBG, i have a Vaio and am running -32
<Beldar> my toshiba is 30
<catalase> someone tell me
<catalase> what is wrong with having 777 directory
<eeee> i have -30, and all repos checked, im curious as to why -32 doesn't show up in apt-cache search
<Artemis3> such bad practise catalase letting anyone and their dog mess with the files
<laspahr> should I delete sdc1 as well?
<laspahr> and make the partition span the entire drive?
<eeee> laspahr: up to you
<eeee> if you have nothing on it
<laspahr> eh i'll leave it, cuz idk what's in the other partition
<laspahr> there's 1MiB unallocated space right now
<catalase> Artemis3, what if i am the owner of the server and no one else uses it
<eeee> laspahr: it's in the beginning right
<Jeffrey_f> catalase: Nothing, as long as you are absolutely sure you want to let just ANYONE have Read/Write/Execute in that directory.  Usually 777 is reserved for a common share folder.
<Artemis3> catalase, for starters, you are supposed to use an user without root (admin) privileges just in case, its what prevent mistakenly hosing your system (common in cetain other OS where no such thing as file permissions), oh and the random malware of the day of course :)
<laspahr> eeee: idk
<Bashing-om> Robert__:  see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216096&page=2&highlight=heartbleed , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215886&page=3&highlight=heartbleed . see if these help.
<laspahr> okay, sdc2 is now ntfs
<laspahr> eeee: now what? :) making progress I hope
<Artemis3> catalase, also if you are the only user, you own the files, no need to give access to others, even if they don't exist, the default permissions are good
<eeee> ok
<Jeffrey_f> catalase: IF you have other systems on your network, it is plausible that a user from another system and/or their virus and malware infected machine may cause havoc and infect, delete or otherwise damage files.....like the encryption virus would have full reign in that folder and goodbye files
<eeee> in nautilus can u mount it?
<catalase> i am absolutely sure that i am the only person who has a user account on the server
<laspahr> gksu nautilus?
<catalase> all other systems on the network are windows systems
<catalase> small home network
<laspahr> eeee: mounted now
<laspahr> I think
<ObrienDave> Robert__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Upgrades
<Jeffrey_f> catalase: all the more reason to keep your files accessible only by you on your machine.  Plausibly, a 777 folder is accessible to anyone
<Robert__> thanks for the info Bashing-om ObrienDave
<eeee> ok also mount /home
<Robert__> seems really weird that the name and build date would stay the same though
<laspahr> sda7..?
<Artemis3> catalase, you might be the only user, but your system actually has some other users for limited operations, what if there is a compromise and they use an escalation priviledge from of the these default users?
<catalase> Jeffrey_f, Artemis3, i have installed a software called pydio on my webserver. used to manage files
<laspahr> eeee: how do I mount /home?
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> do I need to use terminal?
<catalase> but this software eneds to access the folder, and so i've given it 777 permissions
<eeee> yeah i think its better
<catalase> maybe there is a way to make a user for this program or something
<Artemis3> catalase, file permissions is one of the key differences in security from unix type OSes to the rest, and a barrier against malware and attacks
<eeee> go to the terminal type lsblk again
<laspahr> ok?
<laspahr> only thing mounted on sda is sda8 for [swap]
<laspahr> sda6 is no longer mounted at root
<eeee> and sdc is mounted ?
<Artemis3> catalase, if you see closely, you will discover, for example your web server is running as another user, without elevated priviledges
<Jeffrey_f> catalase: It is bad practice.  777 is full access, plausibly, without credentials......Best practice is to give access by group, add users to groups for special access
<laspahr> sdc2 is mounted to /media/ubuntu/EXT HDD
<Bashing-om> Robert__: Te build date should be after ther patch was implemeted .. Maybe the links i found will help to see what is going on .
<Artemis3> catalase, suppose someone compromises your web server, with 777 they can make a mess elsewhere and take your server
<Robert__> Bashing-om, ok cool
<super> Artemis3, you better lock up that port 8080
<catalase> how about 775 then
<laspahr> eeee: now what? mount /dev/sda7 /home ?
<laspahr> and sda6 / ?
<eeee> laspahr: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<laspahr> oh
<eeee> (not /home this time)
<laspahr> okay, done
<laspahr> can I exit gparted?
<Artemis3> super, hmm i think your are probing the wrong person :)
<bong>  i have installed grub-customizer on lubuntu. now where do i find it??
<eeee> laspahr: mkdir /media/ubuntu/EXT\ HDD/UbuntuBackup
<eeee> laspahr: yeah
<Jeffrey_f> catalase:  You probably only need 664, you don't need execute unless your remote user is running a script
<eeee> you can use tab completion after /ubuntu/EXT
<laspahr> why the forward/backslashes?
<eeee> it's for space
<laspahr> Ah, I learn something new every day haha
<super> just use "..."
<Jeffrey_f> laspahr: it escapes a character (like a space) so the systems takes it as a single line instead of an argument to the command
<laspahr> dang an hour just went by and I didn't even notice it... heh
<bong>  i have installed grub-customizer on lubuntu. now where do i find it??
<laspahr> eeee: next..?
<eeee> bong: sudo find / -name grub-customizer
<eeee> bong: try the dash first
<sergio-br2> hey, anyone?
<laspahr> si?
<sergio-br2> hello :)
<laspahr> hi
<eeee> laspahr: tar czvf /media/ubuntu/EXT\ HDD/UbuntuBackup/......tar.gz /mnt
<ezulo> greetings
<sergio-br2> I send a package with dput to my ppa, but it seems it went to space or something like that
<Jeffrey_f> catalase: 666 if you need the world to be able to erase/modify
<catalase> Jeffrey_f, i set it to 775
<Jeffrey_f> catalase: that's a little better.
<Artemis3> i think the default is 755 for folders and 644 for files (you need eXecution to browse the folders)
<laspahr> eeee: it didn't work :(
<sergio-br2> does it take a while to publish in PPA, with dput?
<catalase> interesting, 755 is working now
<Jeffrey_f> Artemis3: Forgot about that......good point
<eeee> laspahr: what did it say
<Artemis3> and chmod can neatly give execution only to folders using +X instead of +x
<laspahr>  /media/......... cannot open no such file or directory
<Jeffrey_f> catalase: http://www.draac.com/chmodchart.html#
<eeee> laspahr: try /media/ubuntu/EXT<tabcompletion>/homebackup.tar.gz /mnt
<eeee> i mean tar -czvf /media....
<laspahr> with tar czvf?
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> lol
<Artemis3> its easier to use the letters than bytes for chmod catalase ... chmod -R u+X /folder will give your user eXecution rights for all folders within... add g for group and o for others
<laspahr> that worked, just took out the UbuntuBackup
<eeee> laspahr: you can always move it to UbuntuBackup
<laspahr> or leave it heh..
<laspahr> let's hope it just finishes...
<super> whats ubuntubackup?
<laspahr> a dir
<eeee> laspahr: moving takes no time, it's not like copying
<laspahr> right, but still.. idek if UbuntuBackup is there
<eeee> yeah i know, if it's there
<laspahr> ah well.. idc where it is as long as it finishes the backup and I'm able to get my laptop back to it's correct functioning self.. lol
<kendrick_> hey i have the package libbullet2.81 but i need libbullet2.80 for a dependency problem. Any help of how I can get this package by any means necessary?
<laspahr> umm.. some things in .android I'm getting Cannot Open: Permission Denied
<laspahr> WAIT
<laspahr> we forgot sudo
<eeee> yeahhhhh
<eeee> lol
<laspahr> lol there we go....
<lotuspsychje> !info libbullet
<wolfy1339> how can i accomplish this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/475023/how-to-make-vnc-server-work-with-ubuntu-desktop-without-xfce but using xubuntu-desktop instead
<ubottu> Package libbullet does not exist in trusty
<ObrienDave> kendrick_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/libbullet-dev
<lotuspsychje> !info libbullet-dev
<laspahr> !info | libbullet
<ubottu> libbullet-dev (source: bullet): professional 3D Game Multiphysics Library -- development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.81-rev2613+dfsg2-1 (trusty), package size 254 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<ubottu> 'libbullet' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<catalase> Artemis3, so chmod -R ugo+RWX would be equivalent to chmod -R 777
<laspahr> oops, my bad ig
<kendrick_> I need 2.80 not 2.81...
<ObrienDave> kendrick_, sent you the link
<kendrick_> ObrienDave, thanks
<eeee> laspahr: so rm /media/ubuntu/EXT<tab...>/homebackup.tar.gz
<laspahr> rm?
<kendrick_> ObrienDave, all the links are dead?
<ObrienDave> hang on
<andlabs> Hi. I literally just updated my system 30m ago or so and now I cannot log in - no matter what session I choose, the lightdm login disappears and then I ijust see the login window background and a movable mouse cursor but nothing else. What's going on? Thanks.
<ObrienDave> raring is EOL. sec
<eeee> yeah to remove the .tar.gz
<laspahr> why remove it..? it's not even done yet
<laspahr> ohhhhhhhhh
<laspahr> nevermind...
<kendrick_> ObrienDave, funny because i get a dependency error with this file too. I guess its the dev and I need the runtime first...
<laspahr> removing it from the computer location to the hard drive.. but sda7 is mounted to /mnt
<laspahr> not sdc2
<laspahr> so it's moving to sda7?
<kendrick_> ObrienDave, i found it hold on.
<super> < I love using winff
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs: get to a terminal (ALT-F2), login and rm ICEauthority and Xauthority.....then try again
<eeee> laspahr: it's right sdc2 is at /media/ubuntu
<ObrienDave> kendrick_, k
<andlabs> Jeffrey_f: where are htose files? I'm on a live cd and can do it from here
<eeee> laspahr: rm /media...../homebackup.tar.gz if it's there
<laspahr> oh yeah.. so it's writing it from /mnt to /media/ubuntu ..?
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> okay.. I'll let this finish first heh...
<eeee> what about the sudo ?
<laspahr> I canceled and did sudo
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs: boot to your system's OS..  At the login, ALT-F2.  This will give you a terminal session.  You want to remove (rm .ICEauthority and rm .Xauthority) those hidden files.  They will be in the root of your home folder
<Artemis3> catalase, you may only use cap for the X, what you meant was uog+xwr but thats not a good thing to do
<eeee> oh ok
<eeee> then nevermind
<laspahr> yeah..
<laspahr> it'll just overwrite it..?
<andlabs> Jeffrey_f: "They will be in the root of your home folder" was what I was asking; thanks
<eeee> yeah i think so
<laspahr> awesome..
<Artemis3> catalase, well order is irrelevant but looks prettier ugo (user group others)
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs: when you login at the terminal, you will be in your home folder.
<andlabs> blah, writeprotected from here
<laspahr> still working Trash lol
<andlabs> xyeah I know that
<andlabs> thanks; will reboot now
<Jeffrey_f> let us know
<Jeffrey_f> I'll be here
<Artemis3> catalase, to remove permissions use - as chmod -R o-wx ./folder
<laspahr> woohoo, it made it to Downloads..
<eeee> cool
<laspahr> hopefully it makes it past spotify again heh..
<laspahr> yup it did!
<giorgiodinapoli> good moring guys
<laspahr> I have a good feeling about this...
<giorgiodinapoli> i try to apt-get update but i cannot get any mirror working anymore :(
<giorgiodinapoli> for quantal
<giorgiodinapoli> what is a good working mirror?
<Beldar> giorgiodinapoli, IT is eol
<laspahr> that's what I thought..
<laspahr> if Raring is EOL, Quantal has to be as well
<Artemis3> giorgiodinapoli, you probably need to add archive and use the main one, you won't get any updates but will allow you upgrading
<laspahr> why not use Trusty..?
<Blue1> I think 12.10 hit eol earlier this year iirc
<laspahr> :O I just had a blonde moment...
<eeee> lol
<laspahr> never knew what iirc meant... until now
<laspahr> and I'm not even a blonde haha
<andlabs|2> Jeffrey_f: thanks; that did not fix the problem though
<giorgiodinapoli> llok e.g. i added this Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg
<unreal-dude> 13.10 hit EOL early this year
<ObrienDave> rofl
<andlabs|2> in irssi right now
<Artemis3> giorgiodinapoli, something like: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted universe multiverse in your sources.list
<andlabs|2> is there a way I can bypass the login manager and just start X on another virtual terminal fo rnow?
<Beldar> !eol | giorgiodinapoli look here
<ubottu> giorgiodinapoli look here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: what hidden files are in your home folder?
<Blue1> i think if he upgrades...won't it upgrade to 13.04 first?
<Artemis3> Blue1, can use the archive mirror again
<giorgiodinapoli> Artemis3,  Beldar, ubottu THX :)
<ObrienDave> giorgiodinapoli, change 'archive' to 'old-releases' in your sources
<Artemis3> Blue1, but might be easier to just backup and reinstall :)
<andlabs|2> Jeffrey_f: http://sprunge.us/LPSC
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: is your default session gnome?
<Blue1> Artemis3: yup i backup /etc/ and /home/ (if not on a seperate parition) first - then go for it.
<giorgiodinapoli> ObrienDave, and then?
<andlabs|2> Jeffrey_f: no, KDE
<laspahr> ugh backup got stuck on /mnt/lancespahr/.android/avd/KK.avd/sdcard.img
<andlabs|2> but I also tried xfce
<laspahr> oop there it goes
<andlabs|2> and have GNOME as another test
<Artemis3> giorgiodinapoli, to avoid this situation try to stick to LTS releases, then you can upgrade every two years or keep using it for five before upgrading to the next LTS
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: try removeing .kde folder
<andlabs|2> that wouldn't fix xfce, which also freezes like that
<giorgiodinapoli> Artemis3, yes it was accidentially i think
<andlabs|2> Jeffrey_f: actually it appears to be a lightdm problem
<ObrienDave> giorgiodinapoli, that will find the quantal packages. change "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted universe multiverse" to "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted universe multiverse"
<andlabs|2> I just did sudo startx on another terminal and KDE started just fine
<andlabs|2> however, because it's a different terminal, it isn't proper
<Artemis3> giorgiodinapoli, backup then install 14.04 :) otherwise upgrading to the LTS will take lots of steps
<giorgiodinapoli> ObrienDave, THANKS
<laspahr> eeee: once this finishes what next?
<giorgiodinapoli> Artemis3, complete new installation?
<andlabs|2> ok new question
<andlabs|2> how do I downgrade lightdm?
<eeee> laspahr: what do you mean?
<Artemis3> giorgiodinapoli, i think thats the easiest method in your situation
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: I had a similar problem.  I loaded kde so I can get around gnome not coming up......I removed then installed gnome and all was well
<laspahr> once backup finishes, do I just go straight to reinstall?
<andlabs|2> :S
<andlabs|2> this only happened after installing updates tonight
<Artemis3> giorgiodinapoli, people with 12.04 LTS can upgrade directly to 14.04 LTS
<andlabs|2> !downgrade | andlabs|2
<ubottu> andlabs|2, please see my private message
<eeee> laspahr:  well you could back up the list of packages you have
<laspahr> ?
<andlabs|2> thanks ubottu , I don't know how to switch tabs in irssi
<andlabs|2> !downgrade > andlabs|2
<ObrienDave> giorgiodinapoli, once 14.04.1 is released very soon
<andlabs|2> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Artemis3> giorgiodinapoli, but if you leave LTS you have to upgrade every single one of them in sequence, you can do it but will take lots of time, and things might go wrong too
<andlabs|2> -_-
<somsip> andlabs|2: ALT + number
<andlabs|2> ah, thanks
<eeee> laspahr: dpkg --get-selections > /media/ubuntu/EXT<tab...>/packagesbackup
<laspahr> I think the point of doing a fresh install was to get rid of all the PPAs
<andlabs|2> ok still not sure how I can downgrade lightdm
<laspahr> since I had so many
<Jeffrey_f> ubottu is just a bot
<ubottu> Jeffrey_f: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> andlabs|2, NOT recommended
<Artemis3> andlabs|2, if what you say its true, you can always use another dm :)
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: do you have backups?  maybe the better idea would be to reload the system
<eeee> i'm not sure it saves the ppa's, anyways it's just a list,
<laspahr> okay, well that way I can see what I need to install I guess.
<andlabs|2> ObrienDave: why? / Artemis3: how would I do that temporarily? or do I need to muck with alternatives? / Jeffrey_f bleh
<laspahr> Can't hurt right?
<Artemis3> andlabs|2, and then remove purge lightdm and reinstall
<eeee> laspahr: yeah it takes 1 sec, its huge though
<laspahr> 1 sec but it's huge..?
<andlabs|2> I'll try that first
<Artemis3> andlabs|2, when you install a dm, it will ask you which one to use, its pretty harmless
<eeee> its more if you want to get all your packages installed
<andlabs|2> ah
<laspahr> oh.. so would you recommend it or no?
<andlabs|2> so just reconfigure another one then
<eeee> laspahr: i mean it contains everything not just what you've installed with apt-get
<andlabs|2> brb
<eeee> laspahr: it can
<eeee> it cant hurt
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: I know :-/
<laspahr> okay, well I'll do it then lol
<andlabs|2> rebooting, brb
<wlg> 你好
<wlg> 每人吗
<eeee> !cn | wlg
<ubottu> wlg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<laspahr> ..?
<tortib> anyone know why this would occur? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7812741/
<laspahr> Chinese I'm guessing..?
<eeee> yeah
<lotuspsychje> tortib: why you need a network restart?
<tortib> lotuspsychje, to apply some ip addresses I put in the config...
<laspahr> eeee: yay it finished!
<tortib> lotuspsychje, any idea?
<lotuspsychje> tortib: hmm doesnt it need to be stopped first?
<tortib> restart stops it
<tortib> and it failed while stopping it says...
<laspahr> okie dokie, I think everything's finished and backed up....
<andlabs|2> ok so it wasn't lightdm
<andlabs|2> because gdm is behaving the same way]
<laspahr> eeee: anything else I need to do?
<lotuspsychje> tortib: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230698/how-to-restart-the-networking-service
<tortib> lotuspsychje, i'm on ubuntu-server
<tortib> I'm asking in there now...thanks.
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: and??
<eeee> laspahr: i guess that's about it...
<laspahr> heh I hope so
<eeee> you know your wifi pass and stuff right?
<andlabs|2> it just freezes on the gdm background, with a mouse cursor
<eeee> saved passes and whatnot
<andlabs|2> so I have no idea what happened :S
<andlabs|2> oh wait no
<andlabs|2> gnome shell started
<andlabs|2> hmmmmm
<jr_> Is there a way I can have my vpn automatically connect/reconnect?
<laspahr> well after spending about two days (give or take) it's weird just being able to go for it.. yeah I know wifi pass haha
<ObrienDave> after 2 days, i sure hope so LOL
<laspahr> d/l updates while installing or install third party software?
<andlabs|2> s/shell/classic/
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: Interesting?  Once it starts, log off, then back to make sure
<eeee> laspahr: yeah, do both
<bipul> May i know what kind of permission is it in a group rws ? what does s stands here? "drwxrwsr-x  6 root svn  4096 Jul 17 17:00 myproject"
<laspahr> ok
<ObrienDave> third party, ok. wait on the updates
<laspahr> ok
<andlabs|2> yeah I logged out, waiting for gdm to start back up now
<laspahr> unmount sda7 and sdc2?
<andlabs|2> not sure why xfce didn't start either, but will now wait to see how long it takes for kde to
<andlabs|2> also gdm is very slow
<eeee> laspahr: yeah the installer will ask to unmount i think
<laspahr> allow it tho? eeee
<eeee> yeah sure
<andlabs|2> woah an ipv6 address
<andlabs|2> first time I've seen one on IRC
<eeee> lol
<laspahr> reinstall?
<andlabs|2> ok yeah kde isn't starting up now
<laspahr> or something else?
<andlabs|2> so why did it work from another vt
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: if the router supports it, and the isp does, you should see ipv6 out to most sites
<eeee> laspahr: i'd do "something else"
<laspahr> eeee: then?
<andlabs|2> now to see if xfce is really frozen or I'm impatient
<eeee> well partition as you see fit
<laspahr> so I could just format the partitions I already had set up?
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: or both :)  lol
<eeee> yeah i guess you could
<andlabs|2> also from now on I'm g oing to record what packages get updated when I do
<andlabs|2> yeah xfce is dead
<andlabs|2> but since gnome classic isn't I can us eit
<laspahr> hmm... sda4 and sda5..
<laspahr> idk what I used those for..
<laspahr> probably nothing
<laspahr> their ntfs
<laspahr> that's probably my windows files
<eeee> yeah
<Jeffrey_f> andlabs|2: autoremove and then install kde and it should fix it
<laspahr> here goes!
<laspahr> so to restore my backup, I do that after install?
<eeee> you mount sdc
<laspahr> then?
<eeee> to /mnt
<laspahr> oh I just dpkg the home-backup.tar.gz?
<eeee> nooo
<laspahr> no...?
<eeee> tar -xzvf
<andlabs|2> Jeffrey_f: thanks; will try that later
<laspahr> heh I'd have a large metal paperweight if it weren't for you guys lol
<andlabs|2> in the meantime I'll stay with gnome
<andlabs|2> switching over
<andlabs|2> thanks again
<laspahr> tar -xzvf /mnt/home-backup.tar.gz ?
<eeee> laspahr: tar -xzvf /mnt/home-backup.tar.gz -C /home
<laspahr> ah
<laspahr> and that'll put all my files that I had on my computer back where they were?
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> now if only this install would hurry up and stop pokey butting around
<ello> halo
<ObrienDave> patience grasshopper ;P
<Jeffrey_f> pokey butting?  That's a new one
<laspahr> I think crap slow wifi has a part in that
<laspahr> I'd switch over to Ethernet but I don't feel like going and switching the cables and my sister would probably get ticked off at me for it
<Jeffrey_f> Yeah, don't do that
<vbgunz> does anyone have the issue of using a ps3 controller and on some games like Goat Simulator, it's as if you're leaning on the dpad or analog sticks? I have this issue where it feels like my camera motion is being pushed for me
<laspahr> hmm... is it worth spending 30 min waiting for this download, or should I switch....
<ObrienDave> vbgunz, this is an Ubuntu support topic, how?
<laspahr> or skip d/l language packs...
<ObrienDave> laspahr, don't switch now, you'll kill the install
<Jeffrey_f> you can probably skip the packs unless you need other than english
<vbgunz> ObrienDave: I'm using Ubuntu to do this
<laspahr> ah..
<laspahr> should I skip download language packs?
<ObrienDave> patience grasshopper ;P
<Jeffrey_f> you could.....you can always get them if you need them
<laspahr> I mean I'm really only using english ahah
<laspahr> or maybe I'm not
<laspahr> *yawn* of course, when I don't need it to, an hour flies by. when I need it to, it seems as if an hour has past but it's been like 5 min
<saju_m> i am trying iptables redirect target. I added a redirect rule in nat table. How can i test that rule. I tried this http://paste.openstack.org/show/87091/   ,  but not working. Please take a look
<laspahr> 10min...
<vbgunz> anyone know whats causing the ps3 controller to "move" on it's own? this not only affects games like goat simulator but xbmc. anyone know how to fix this?
<hqh> 65
<laspahr> 65?
<saju_m> Sorry i got disconnected. Posting it again
<saju_m> i am trying iptables redirect target. I added a redirect rule in nat table. How can i test that rule. I tried this http://paste.openstack.org/show/87091/   ,  but not working. Please take a look
<user39202> When I install an application, I would like to drag the icon to the desktop. How to do this?
<Blue1> user39202: the only what I know how to do this is to go to /usr/share/applications/ and then copy the applicable application to the desktop -- I am using xubuntu fwiw
<ObrienDave> left click and hold, drag and drop the app icon to the desktop
<ObrienDave> at least Xubuntu works that way ;P
<Blue1> ObrienDave: yup - i couldn't get the hang of unity or gnome 3 so this works.
<ObrienDave> Unity is why I switched to Xubuntu LOL
<Blue1> ditto
<Blue1> xfce rocks on a quadcore
<user39202>  Blue1:  No that doesn't work in unity, it rejects it.  Also symlinking a .desktop file to ~/Desktop gives a broken link :-(
<user39202> all this desktop space going to waste when it could be used for icons.
<Blue1> user39202: :-( sorry I don't have much experience with unity
<user39202> Blue1:  less experience the better i think
<ObrienDave> find the executable, right click, send to desktop as link?
<ObrienDave> again an Xubuntu method
<Blue1> user39202: do you have any icons on your desktop?  I recall having to fudge with gnome-tweak-tool and turning on desktop icons
<user39202> Blue, yes I have folders I made shortcuts that work OK, but applications won't.
<Blue1> user39202: sorry I can't help
<user39202> Will try directly linking the binary to the desktop.
<j80063r> I tried DBAN Darik's Boot and Nuke to wipe a micro sd 64 GB card using the zero method.  It gets about 50% and then begins logging verify errors.  I think that the encryption creates something cyclic so that you can't delete or format it without the password.  Any suggestions?
<ObrienDave> j80063r, delete the partition and recreate it
<j80063r> I have already tried many methods of deleting it with many tools in linux and windows
<ObrienDave> and?
<j80063r> most say write protected
<ObrienDave> what programs and/or methods have you tried?
<j80063r> this happened after installing linux to an encrypted partition.  I have a gut feeling that the encryption creates something cyclic so that you can't delete partition without the password
<j80063r> dd, gparted, DBAN
<ssbr> If I sudo do-release-upgrade I get this error: http://bpaste.net/show/AvdeVoEu9TGMwKzy5l8x/ . sudo apt-get clean doesn't help. How do I upgrade?
<ssbr> This is a normal Ubuntu install, no extra special stuff, and I didn't deviate from the installation defaults except to enable full disk encryption. I am confused as to how Ubuntu ran itself out of space...
<j80063r> dd and gparted seem to succeed but the partitions are still there
<ObrienDave> old kernels, tmp files, lots of ways to run out of space
<ssbr> ObrienDave: well, how do I get rid of those? do-release-upgrade's suggestion didn't work.
<j80063r> DBAN gets about half way through and begins logging verify errors
<ObrienDave> i don't know anything about DBAN. windows disk management would not delete the partition?
<j80063r> its hard to believe that there is no way of removing these partitions just after performing an encrypted install, does anyone know exactly what making it encrypted actually does?  Testdisk shows sever linux partitions with the same CHS numbers an one with different
<ObrienDave> ssbr, see if you can delete files in /tmp
<user39202> j80063r, did you dd zero the device (not the partition) ?
<ssbr> ObrienDave: what does that have to do with /boot ?
<j80063r> yes, dd seems to progress, but does not actually zero the device
<ssbr> ObrienDave: /tmp has 220GB available, /boot has 24MB available
<ssbr> (according to df -h)
<ObrienDave> oh you have multiple partitions for your install, i only have / and /home
<ssbr> ObrienDave: Well yeah, because I enabled FDE like I said. /boot can't be encrypted obviously.
<j80063r> windows disk management asks "do you want to delete this volume" but does not actually delete it
<ssbr> what I don't get is why Ubuntu left /boot a mess?
<ssbr> there's a bunch of files in there, look like old versions. But how am I supposed to know which to delete? Why didn't Ubuntu delete them after upgrading?
<ObrienDave> beyond my knowledge of Linux partitions, sorry
<ssbr> Well, can anyone else help?
<ssbr> It's not cool that an essentially stock Ubuntu install is so broken.
<j80063r> the FAT16 255 MB partition at the front of the drive still works fine, but can't be deleted
<ObrienDave> j80063r, do you have something like gparted live or Parted Magic? thinking a bootable utility might be able to access it for deleting
<j80063r> tried several like gparted and Darik'
<j80063r> Darik's boot and Nuke
<Ben64> could be a bad card
<ObrienDave> not familiar with darik.
<j80063r> gparted says all completed succussfully but then refreshes with all partitions still there
<meteorNewbie> Hi! I'm running 14.04 server. If I want a script to run after EVERYTHING is up. Where should I put my script to run at the last possible point?
<j80063r> the card was brand new when I tried installing Linux in an encrypted partition, then it hangs on boot with a flashing cursor, and partitions can't be deleted
<Ben64> j80063r: ok? could still be a bad card
<j80063r> Like I said, the FAT16 partition still works fine
<Ben64> ok, still can be a bad card
<j80063r> it was working fine until the install
<Ben64> nothing you are saying is ruling out the possibility of a bad card
<ObrienDave> j80063r, i'm thinking you need to run a stand-alone OS like parted magic. one that bypasses the normal mount sequence
<ObrienDave> OS, utility, hope that's clear :)
<j80063r> what about my gut feeling that its the encryption that is doing this, like it asks for my password when I try to access it but I may have forgotten it.  I have a windows utility for cracking linux encrypted partitions, but I'd have to create a password list
<ObrienDave> and yes, Ben64 can be correct. we've seen cards go bad very quickly
<Ben64> gut feelings aren't admissible evidence
<GreatPotato> I need ruby 1.9+ installed on my ubuntu box - what is the best method?
<user39202> j80063r:  Did you try to create a new partition table for the device using gparted?    gksudo Gparted> Device > Create Partition Table.
<j80063r> I'm rather certain that using the encryption is what caused this and I think that it would work fine if I could remember the password
<dorordian> Hello?
<j80063r> tried using gparted and it won't delete any partitions
<Ben64> j80063r: sounds like a bad card
<trijntje> j80063r: you cant delete partitions when they are in use
<rtl8188ce> hello folks
<j80063r> you keep saying that but I'm sure that if you did this on a new hard drive it would do the same thing
<Guest93466> how can i access remote desktop ubuntu system which have no static ip through  browser like webex?
<ObrienDave> what bootable, stand-alone utilities have you tried?
<j80063r> I can unmount the partitions, it doesn't help
<j80063r> gparted, DBAN
<Ben64> j80063r: encryption isn't magically stopping disk utilities from working, that makes no sense
<Guest93466> <Ben64> how can i access remote desktop ubuntu system which have no static ip through  browser like webex?]
<rtl8188ce> i have been trying to fix my fluctuating wi-fi problem in 14.04 lts, no matter how many so called fixes i tried, nothing helped with it
<Ben64> Guest93466: vnc
<j80063r> I think its almost magical, I just can't find anyone who knows what that encryption actually does to the partitions to prevent them from deletion
<Ben64> j80063r: the answer is encryption does nothing to prevent it from being deleted
<j80063r> you would think so, but it seems that the creator of the encryption process figured it out
<rtl8188ce> so i installed openSUSE to check if the same problem may occur but this distro seem to not have any difficulty with my wifi adapter
<ObrienDave> Ben64, what about the possibility of a internal 'switch' for read only on a micro SD? i don;t think they have such capability
<Ben64> j80063r: well you'd be incorrect
<reisio> rtl8188ce: then no distro, properly configured, will have any problem
<Ben64> ObrienDave: they do not have that capability
<rtl8188ce> i was wondering if someone here could help me with finding what is causing that in ubuntu so i can fix it
<j80063r> can you be so certain, do you know what partitions it creates?  I tried test disk and it finds several
<ObrienDave> Ben64, thanks, i didn't think so but wanted a 2nd opinion
<reisio> rtl8188ce: missing driver/firmware, probably
<j80063r> FAT16 and about 6 linux partitions
<reisio> 6?...
<rtl8188ce> i have little knowledge with linux but i suppose if i can spot what is different in terms of driver/firmware between these 2 distros then i may fix in ubuntu
<j80063r> 5 have the same CHS numbers, so it seems cyclic
<Guest93466> <Ben64> can i find any video tutorial for that? and which vnc software is better?
<reisio> rtl8188ce: what's the device?
<reisio> Guest93466: tigervnc
<rtl8188ce> Realtek RTL8188CE
<ObrienDave> reisio, he went with Full Disk Encryption
<rtl8188ce> ubuntu sees it like that
<reisio> ObrienDave: hrmm?
<ObrienDave> reisio, hence the 6 partitions
<rtl8188ce> but this one (suse) oddly reports it as RTL8192CE
<meteorNewbie> Anyone? I'm running 14.04 server. If I want a script to run after EVERYTHING is up. Where should I put my script to run at the last possible point?
<reisio> ObrienDave: that does not follow :) but I'll accept someone thought it was a good idea
<reisio> rtl8188ce: reports via?
<reisio> meteorNewbie: script for doing what?
<ObrienDave> reisio, never said i understand it either ;)
<reisio> ObrienDave: ah :)
<meteorNewbie> reisio: Tracking down weird behavior on an AWS instance
<ObrienDave> j80063r, sorry, tired, you said you did try Gparted live?
<reisio> meteorNewbie: rc.local should be last
<j80063r> yes
<reisio> rtl8188ce: ?
<j80063r> I tried gparted first because I'm familiar with it
<ObrienDave> me too
<rtl8188ce>  reisio: i see it in lsmod dump
<meteorNewbie> reisio: OK! I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<dorordian> Hello?
<reisio> dorordian: hi
<reisio> rtl8188ce: well that's all software
<reisio> rtl8188ce: see what lspci says about it
<rtl8188ce> reisio, checking in a sec
<dorordian> Wow this is cool
<reisio> dorordian: so cool
<dorordian> I've never seen a real chat room before haha
<ObrienDave> dorordian, 1st time in IRC?
<Guest93466> <reisio> can i access its desktop using a browser
<Guest93466> ?
<dorordian> I feel like a noob for asking but what's IRC?
<ObrienDave> LOL Internet Relay Chat
<rtl8188ce> reisio, Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WFi Adapter (rev 01)
<reisio> Guest93466: hrmm?
<ObrienDave> and not to worry about noob questions :)
<dorordian> Ohhhh haha makes since
<Guest93466> <reisio> can u suggest any tutorial for doing tat?
<rtl8188ce> reisio, Ethernet controller JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)
<ObrienDave> j80063r, still thinking
<dorordian> I recently installed Xubuntu on an older laptop of mine and I find this XChat app on it and here I am now lol
<j80063r> I always use google first when my arsenal fails, but lots of people have this or similar problems and there are no answers except buy a new card.
<ObrienDave> j80063r, have you tried changing from MBR to GPT using fdisk?
<Guest93466>  <reisio> can u suggest any video tutorial for doing that?
<rtl8188ce> reisio, sorry, it seems like both in ubuntu and suse, this dump is same. but somehow on ubuntu, i get fluctuating signal and* download speed
<j80063r> tried converting to GPT using another tool, not fdisk in windows or linux yet but since nothing can write to the card the changes don't get saved
<rtl8188ce> which information that i can get from suse installation, would help me fix that problem in ubuntu i wonder?
<reisio> rtl8188ce: read the bit about 8188ce at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<reisio> rtl8188ce: oh it works, it's just less reliable?
<ObrienDave> Ben64, isn't there another disk utility like fdisk for boot records and partitions?
<j80063r> gdisk
<rtl8188ce> reisio, the wifi works in both distros. in suse there is no problem, no fluctuation no slow DL speeds no disconnects. but in ubuntu i get all those, plus lagspikes, freezes in network data transmission etc.
<reisio> ObrienDave: to do what?
<user39202> rtl8188ce:   Sometimes I had to download the Linux driver from the vendor,  then compile the source code to get the WiFi working.
<ServerSage> Hey Folks, not sure when this started, but lightdm is only showing me "Guest Session" and "Remote Login".  I don't have an option to log in as a user.
<ObrienDave> change boot records for this micro SD card
<j80063r> I did try gdisk also with no luck
<reisio> ObrienDave: to do what?
<reisio> j80063r: what're you trying to do
<j80063r> delete partitions
<j80063r> encrypted LUKS partitions
<rtl8188ce> reisio, is there any way to spot the differences about the drivers of this device(s) in distros?
<reisio> rtl8188ce: so what's the lsmod | grep -i rtl output?
<reisio> j80063r: you want to delete partitions but keep some?
<rtl8188ce> reisio, checking hold on
<j80063r> no, wipe all and start over, dd won't zero even though it shows progress, but since its write protected by the encryption, all partitions are still there
<ObrienDave> reisio, for now, delete all partitions, i think
<rtl8188ce> reisio, several lines, i'm sending them to you if it's ok
<reisio> ObrienDave: then he wouldn't need to deal with encryption...
<reisio> j80063r: what dd command did you use?
<reisio> rtl8188ce: sure, but if it's more than 3 use a psatebin
<laspahr> eeee: you still on..?
<j80063r> I'm very certain that the encryption also write protects the device until you enter the password
<user39202> < i just compiled my WiFi driver from source and it's working wonderfully, though it's a Ralink 7601
<j80063r> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<j80063r> sudo of course!
<Ben64> j80063r: from where
<ObrienDave> shouldn't bs be more like 4k?
<reisio> j80063r: and what does it say?
<Ben64> ObrienDave: 1M is fine
<reisio> ObrienDave: it should be as high as your system can tolerate, for wiping
<reisio> otherwise it'll take forever
<j80063r> shows the progression, and completion but no changes
<reisio> j80063r: what makes you think there're no changes?
<ObrienDave> k
<j80063r> the partitions are still there
<reisio> IME if you try a number near max RAM, it won't work so well :p
<reisio> j80063r: according to what?
<j80063r> gparted, windows, etc. everything
<Ben64> where are  you running gparted/dd from
<reisio> j80063r: from a live OS? :p
<j80063r> live usb, or an installed linux Zorin OS
<helmut_> hi
<j80063r> same results, 255 MB FAT16 partition that functions properly and  a 63 GB Encrypted partition that I can't mount without the password
<Guest93466>  <Ben64>,<reisio>,  using vnc, how can i access the remote system (which have no static ip), using th e browser?
<Ben64> Guest93466: some vnc servers have a little web server that runs with a java version of a vnc client
<Guest93466> can u suggest something ?
<reisio> helmut_: hi
<reisio> Guest93466: no-ip.com
<Ben64> !find vnc | Guest93466
<ubottu> Guest93466: Found: gir1.2-gtk-vnc-2.0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libgtk-vnc-2.0-0, libgtk-vnc-2.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-2.0-dev, libgvnc-1.0-0, libgvnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgvnc-1.0-dev (and 35 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vnc&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<reisio> j80063r: if that's actually so, then it's hardware encryption
<reisio> yay spam...
<j80063r> somehow choosing to install linux to an encrypted partition has created some cyclic partitions that function as a sort of hardware encryption
<Ben64> j80063r: stop making things up...
<j80063r> ok, but that's the only possible answer
<Ben64> no it isn't
<reisio> j80063r: either you haven't used dd right, or the device has its own hardware encryption
<reisio> the former is more likely
<j80063r> I'm sure I used it correctly
<reisio> I s'pose you could also still be incorrectly concluding it hasn't worked, too
<Ben64> or my suggestion from quite a while ago... bad sd card
<rtl8188ce> reisio, sent you the dump from suse
<reisio> what you said, from a live OS, sounds correctly enough... IF that was the right device for 'of'
<Ben64> much more likely than a laughing computer virus uploaded from a mac to an alien's computer
<j80063r> then choosing encryption made it go bad, but it still works?
<GreatPotato> My ubuntu 14.04 install doesnt seem to have a pdo driver?
<GreatPotato> Can anyone help?
<ObrienDave> pdo?
<Ben64> j80063r: who says it still works? doesn't sound like it works if nothing can be written to it
<j80063r> it asks for the password when I try to access it and the first partiton can still accept files
<reisio> GreatPotato: what ObrienDave said
<ObrienDave> GreatPotato, what is a pdo driver?
<GreatPotato> Yeh, my laravel is reporting “PDOException - could not find driver”
<reisio> rtl8188ce: which system is this from?
<j80063r> Ben64 - have you ever tried the LUKS encryption?
<reisio> GreatPotato: heh
<GreatPotato> ?
<Ben64> j80063r: nope, i don't like losing my data
<GreatPotato> Everything ive read says it should just be there by default :/
<reisio> that's a bit hyperbolic
<j80063r> I may try TrueCrypt but I was just experimenting
<j80063r> I just don't want to throw away an $80 card
<Ben64> get it replaced since it's defective
<ObrienDave> GreatPotato, http://wogan.wordpress.com/2014/03/22/fixing-pdoexception-could-not-find-driver-for-laravel-on-windows/
<j80063r> I may go that route, but I really beleive that entering the password correctly would make it work normally
<reisio> j80063r: so enter it correctly
<j80063r> lol, I'd like to
<Ben64> we keep going around in circles. i'll tell you the reality. nothing written to a sd card can prevent writing to a sd card
<GreatPotato> Ive done “apt-get install php5-mysql” and still hve the problem
<trendynick> j80063r: the bug with initialiazing usb media (with no partition table)?
<j80063r> I must dissagree, you don't understand how LUKS works
<viscera> Is there some reason why Ubuntu installer can't do LUKS+LVM alongside a Windows install? Fedora doesn't have a problem doing it.
<Ben64> you can believe whatever you want, but if you're writing zeros to fill a sd card and nothing happens, that sounds like a bad sd card
<ObrienDave> GreatPotato, k
<GreatPotato> http://www.daveperrett.com/articles/2007/04/02/installing-mysqlpdo-for-php/
<GreatPotato> Possibly have to modify the php ini
<reisio> j80063r: a separate OS (such as a live OS) doesn't care about LUKS on a separate system
<j80063r> like I said, LUKS made it write protected
<reisio> j80063r: then all you have to do is find the luks-associated command to reverse it
<reisio> go forth
<trendynick> LUKS is software encryption
<j80063r> entering the password
<reisio> j80063r: what about it?
<j80063r> LUKS created cyclic partitions
<reisio> j80063r: this isn't a blog
<reisio> if you just want to say the same things over and over ignoring what people are talking about, try #defocus
<j80063r> I don't blog, I'm just searching for some know-how
<Ben64> you're searching for someone to share in your delusion. you will not find it here
<reisio> you appear to be searching for a twitter account
<furkan> rtl8188ce: did you try compiling from source?
<j80063r> so far no one knows how LUKS creates partitions
<Ben64> so far you don't listen to reason
<meganerd> j80063r: several people here know how
<reisio> j80063r: even if it does what you say, you already know what you have to do
<viscera> Anyone?
<Lost_x> chat channel that talks about configuring dns server?
<Lost_x> what channel that talks about configuring dns server?
<meganerd> j80063r: I have LUKS on several devices (including my laptop / partition)
<j80063r> has anyone tried testdisk on a LUKS partition?
<viscera> Debian can do it, too... but Ubuntu discontinued the Ubuntu Alternate Installer so that doesn't help me much.
<j80063r> meganerd, did you ever forget a LUKS password?
<viscera> I found some long, convoluted instructions to do it manually but I don't think I should have to do that.
<meganerd> j80063r: no
<meganerd> j80063r: I regularly change the passwords
<j80063r> try forgetting one once and see if yoiu can delete the partitions
<meganerd> j80063r: in fact I just changed my laptops LUKS passphrase yesterday
<meganerd> j80063r: sudo ddrescue -f /dev/zero /dev/sdX
<meganerd> j80063r: works every time
<Ben64> why ddrescue for /dev/zero
<meganerd> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX count=4096
<meganerd> Ben64: fast, and doesn't care about media errors
<ordroid> #ipython
<meganerd> Ben64: if I am wiping a partition, there was probably a good reason for it.  If starting over I just like a nice wiped disk.
<meganerd> Ben64: even on flash
<meganerd> j80063r: I just wiped a disk earlier tonight to give to a friend in need
<meganerd> j80063r: ddrescue (I could have used dd) did not care about LUKS or anything else on that drive
<j80063r>  unable to locate package ddrescue
<reisio> no point wiping an entire disk unless you want to be sure nobody can read old data from it
<meganerd> j80063r: gddrescue
<meganerd> reisio: I find it is a good habit.  Also I have ddrescue output a log, so I can verify that there were no problems.
<reisio> wasting time is a bad habit
<viscera> Alrighty, then.
<meganerd> reisio: security is not a bad habit
<reisio> no, wasting time is
<reisio> 's'why I said that, and not security
<viscera> Seriously, nobody cares about encrypted Linux alongside a Windows install...
<reisio> language is neat, isn't it :p
<meganerd> reisio: no, not wiping drives before you give them away is a bad habit
<viscera> I would have thought that'd be a pretty damn common use-case
<reisio> viscera: not to this extent, heh
<reisio> meganerd: only if you worry about people finding old data
<viscera> reisio: my only remaining option for a low-hassle desktop install is CentOS. Can you believe it?
<reisio> realistically, people who are that concerned with security should not be giving away drives for second hand use :p
<meganerd> reisio: better safe than sorry
<reisio> just destroy them physically
<reisio> viscera: nope
<viscera> Why'd Canonical kill the alternate installer?
<Ben64> use the mini/netboot if you really liked it
<reisio> viscera: they didn't really
<j80063r> copying non-tried blocks...  seems to be working
<reisio> they just renamed it, basically
<reisio> as to why they did that... <shrug>, daftness I expect, it's popular
<viscera> reisio: to what Ben64 is talking about?
<meganerd> viscera: with virtualization there is less demand for dual booting
<viscera> meganerd: virt sucks
<reisio> viscera: probably to you
<Ben64> vm is great, i just set up an encrypted vm of ubuntu, gonna dd it and watch it disappear
<meganerd> viscera: It depends on what you are doing.  99% of what I care about virtualization rocks
<reisio> Ben64: heh
<meganerd> viscera: gaming is pretty much the only use case that is hit or miss
<viscera> meganerd: and running a composited guest on my graphics card (intel series 4) apparently
<reisio> meganerd: will be less so in these days of hardware passthrough
<j80063r> j80063r will watch a movie while 5 to 64 GB is "rescued"
<viscera> meganerd: not to mention the utter waste of RAM
<meganerd> reisio: when it works :)
<reisio> as opposed to? :p
<meganerd> viscera: not as bad as you might think
<viscera> meganerd: i used to virt
<meganerd> viscera: windows is a waste of ram
<meganerd> viscera: the linux kernel is really good at reducing redundancy in RAM, which is fantastic for running a lot of VMs based on the same OS.
<viscera> meganerd: doesn't help me much
<meganerd> viscera: though containers are better from an effiency point of view
<j80063r> meganerd, thanks if ddrescue works
<viscera> they also don't help me much
<meganerd> j80063r: dd would do the trick as well.
<reisio> what's he doing now, trying to use ddrescue to zero?
<viscera> if there was a FOSS hypervisor as good as vmware workstation, i might do it
<viscera> but there isn't
<j80063r> I did try dd and it said it succeeded but the partitions were still there
<meganerd> reisio: seems like it
<viscera> and please don't suggest virtualbox
<reisio> viscera: kvm
<reisio> waste of time, though
<viscera> reisio: you must be joking
<meganerd> viscera: you and I probably have different ideas of good
<reisio> like the man said, "containers" are better
<viscera> windows in a container wouldn't work
<meganerd> viscera: kvm FTW
<reisio> viscera: you wouldn't want it to
<viscera> meganerd: using a graphical os interactively in kvm is quite painful compared to vmware/virtualbox
<meganerd> viscera: no, containers are linux specific
<viscera> meganerd: i know :)
<reisio> viscera: nah
<meganerd> viscera: install the proper drivers
<viscera> meganerd: it's still crappy
<viscera> e.g. you have to do file shares over SMB instead of via the hypervisor
<reisio> they're all the same
<meganerd> viscera: I have different experiences
<reisio> except that kvm is more efficient
<viscera> and it doesn't do dynamic display resizing iirc
<reisio> viscera: it can
<viscera> reisio: which bit?
<reisio> viscera: any bit
<viscera> reisio: kvm does shared folders and dynamic guest display resizing?
<Ben64> well, dd worked on my vm
<reisio> viscera: yup
<viscera> wow
<Ben64> took out the encryption like it wasn't magical
<viscera> not last time i checked
<reisio> Ben64: you should try magick encryption, 's'funner
<reisio> viscera: sure it did
<viscera> i might try it again
<meganerd> viscera: on a local machine use spice, most of my hypervisors are on the network, so I just rdp to the windows ones
<trendynick> I only use virtualbox because the other require too much knowledge for minimal use and the advanced feature are only for business environment
<meganerd> rdp to the windows guests
<Ben64> j80063r: so i can definitively say that i am correct. encryption isn't magic
<viscera> the other thing was stuttering sound iirc
<reisio> trendynick: virtualbox is quite straightforward :)
<meganerd> trendynick: virtualbox is painfully slow
<reisio> and since hardware virtualization is almost always a waste of time
<viscera> meganerd: spice with a windows guest?
<reisio> ...
<trendynick> I have Vt-d
<meganerd> trendynick: still slow
<reisio> viscera: stuttering sound just playing a sound file?
<viscera> reisio: it was a while ago... iirc, yes
<reisio> trendynick: he's being hyperbolic, he means "slow-ER"
<reisio> viscera: probably the wrong driver
<trendynick> I can watch fullhd youtube
<reisio> #kvm would be the place
<meganerd> viscera: of course use what you know.  KVM does not have the easy point and click interface, but it has all the heavyweight features
<viscera> reisio: if i decide to go down that path i'll try it again. my dualboot setup really is quite good for me, though. when the linux installer can actually do it, that is.
<reisio> viscera: you game win32?
<viscera> reisio: not currently
<reisio> what's windows for, then?
<viscera> reisio: business
<reisio> :/
<GreatPotato> When i try to install a ruby gem i get the following:	
<GreatPotato> http://pastebin.com/GVc53Vr3	
<GreatPotato> Which is strange because when i do ruby -v, my version is “ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [x86_64-linux]”	
<GreatPotato> Is gems trying to install to the wrong place	?
<viscera> reisio: i'm also a bit of a compulsive distro hopper so having sda1 and sda2 always functional is nice
<trendynick> I tried xen but was annoyed by not being possible to S3(suspend to ram), failed to virtualize FX1800, did not actually tried kvm but on CPU GPU...
<trendynick> I was annoyed by lack of documentation and needing to ask for help, I could have written scripts if acceptable for my usage, 1/4 of my usage is a vdi and iso in /dev/shm and little tests -> virtualbox does not get in the way too much
<meganerd> trendynick: ya, documentation was really painful there for a while
<edition> hi.
<edition> Is there a good converter for MS Powerpoint?
<edition> ODP files can be opened with Office 2010, but not with the Powerpoint viewer
<cfhowlett> edition libreoffice - "save as"
<function9> edition: libreoffice doesn't do it?
<edition> theres issues.
<edition> when ODP files are opened with MS Powerpoint, it attempts a repair...
<cfhowlett> edition use libreoffice for windows then
<ObrienDave> edition, save them as .ppt files
<Nickd55345353> hello
<function9> hi
<Nickd55345353> how to be a root user in terminal ty?
<cfhowlett> !root Nickd55345353
<trendynick> I have flash CPU spikes  - frame freeze for 3s - that I cannot escape from after some time; is it possible to script to kill only flash and it is possible to force to have some memory to open a tty (sometimes I have lag of minutes and cannot even login after 5min) ; 32GB i5-2400 I usually S3 ~2w uptime 2+ webbrowsers: 10-20GB (I even stop the most important to minimize timeout bugs)
<Nickd55345353> ty
<edition> thanks
<cfhowlett> !root | Nickd55345353
<ubottu> Nickd55345353: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edition> is there a difference between sudo and root?
<cfhowlett> edition read the wiki
<ObrienDave> sudo is the equivalent of root
<edition> sudo'ers?
<edition> how can I increase the IDE disk size, for virt-manager?
<meganerd> edition: do you want to increase the virtual disk?
<edition> yes
<mpourhadi>  anybody can recommend a Nintendo nes emulator with easy installation i use 64bit OS
<elithrar> Looking at the Upstart cookbook (updated 2014-07-17) can I assume that user jobs aren't able to log to /var/log/upstart/* (i.e. I'd need to manage my own logging solution)? (I asked this in #upstart as well, but it's pretty quiet over there)
<edition> mpourhadi: have you tried sourceforge?
<HelperW_> Hello
<HelperW_> Is someone able to help me out on this one? I am trying to setup a local domainname for a webproject.
<HelperW_> I made a little roundup about my issue : http://paste.jesse-obrien.ca/9ws/raw
<HelperW_> Thanks a lot if someone could help me out on this one.
<Genera_> Hello World
<HelperW_> yo
<meganerd> HelperW_: what are you trying to do, just have it so that you can access the webserver by name, or have everyone access the webserver by name?
<HelperW_> The ideal scenario would be that everyone can access it on the local network by that url.
<HelperW_> With " dev.l4-youtubeuploader.local  " so I don't think I have to change the host locally.
<Genera_> Can someone tell me why the default Workgroup name WORKGROUP causes connection errors when i try to acces it?
<meganerd> HelperW_: then every machine will need an entry in their hosts file
<Lope> how can I flush my DNS cache on ubuntu 14.04?
<meganerd> HelperW_: or you setup a DNS server
<HelperW_> Is that a hard process? Settings up DNS server?
<meganerd> HelperW_: yes and no
<meganerd> HelperW_: not hard, but not something you are likely to get right the first time
<HelperW_> Hmmm.
<mpourhadi> edition, i tried most of the projects like mednafen,gfceux(woks fine on 32bit),fceu(terminal base but woks on 64bit hard to configure)
<meganerd> HelperW_: you also have to make sure that every one is using this DNS server, so you might need to make changes to a router... there can be a number of pieces
<HelperW_> It is a local webserver.
<HelperW_> as in ' a real machine'  wich is working as a server .
<meganerd> HelperW_: does not change anything
<HelperW_> I don't have access yet to the router I guess :s
<HelperW_> You mean to do portforwarding?
<meganerd> HelperW_: nope, all LAN machines will need to do their lookups via your name server
<HelperW_> oh
<HelperW_> let's first do it then on my own system.
<HelperW_> I changed my own hosts file now I am able to access dev.l4-youtubeuploader.local
<HelperW_> but then I see l4-youtubeuploader/ that folder.
<HelperW_> but I would like to have it directly going into that one.
<meganerd> HelperW_: that is an apache vhost
<HelperW_> on the webserver.
<HelperW_> not on my machine.
<meganerd> HelperW_: yup
<meganerd> HelperW_: you configure that in apache
<HelperW_> http://paste.jesse-obrien.ca/9wO
<HelperW_> That is currently in it.
<meganerd> HelperW_: change the document root
<HelperW_> Is that a good approach when I will have lateron more projects/
<meganerd> HelperW_: or create a vhost specifically for that file system folder
<HelperW_> Well that looks more what I want I gues.s
<HelperW_> What do you think about this config meganerd: http://paste.jesse-obrien.ca/9wP
<j80063r> Thanks meganerd, ddrescue worked, dd did not
<j80063r> sorry spoke too soon, the partitions are still there!!!
<meganerd> HelperW_: looks good, though I rarely  use vhosts
<meganerd> j80063r: that makes zero sense
<HelperW_> Works! :)
<Ben64> meganerd: thats what i've been trying to say
<meganerd> Ben64: I should have scrolled further up I guess
<HelperW_> When I look into /var i see a folder webmin
<HelperW_> is that a control panel?
<meganerd> HelperW_: did you install webmin?
<Ben64> meganerd: it was a while ago. dd didn't work, gparted didn't work, some windows stuff didn't work. i decided "bad sd card" is the likely cause
<HelperW_> oh sorry it's not a folder webmin.
<HelperW_> its an pplication
<meganerd> Ben64: ya, that makes no sense
<j80063r> /dev/sdb1 FAT16  /dev/sdb2 extended /dev/sdb5 crypt-luks
<meganerd> HelperW_: it is a perl app that provides a web interface for managing the system
<HelperW_> oh nice
<meganerd> HelperW_: I don't actually use it
<HelperW_> Well I am thinking now about
<HelperW_> how to setup a ftp for just that 'domain'
<edition> im using xubuntu. is there a command to close all the windows?
<meganerd> HelperW_: to see if it is actually running "sudo lsof -i |grep webmin"
<Ben64> !webmin | HelperW_ , meganerd
<ubottu> HelperW_ , meganerd: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<meganerd> HelperW_: You would need to configure an FTP server.  I have not willingly configured an FTP server in more than a decade now
<dongel> hi
<meganerd> HelperW_: Ben64 to be clear, I in no way endorse webmin.  Like I said I don't use it.
<HelperW_> oh ok :)
<jatt> can i replace upstart with systemd in 14.04 and expect everything to work?
<HelperW_> but I guess there is already a ftp 'server' running
<Ben64> well my point was that it's not supported :)
<meganerd> HelperW_: sftp (aka ssh for file transfers)
<HelperW_> sftp
<j80063r> gparted showed unallocated space but after clicking device > create partition table, all old partitions are back
<k1l> jatt: on no way.
<HelperW_> http://paste.jesse-obrien.ca/9wV
<jatt> ok
<jatt> thanks
<meganerd> HelperW_: sftp is sort of part of ssh
<Ben64> j80063r: try the card in a different system
<dongel> So I could not get my mobile itnernet to work yesterday but I left it plugged in and started my computer this morning and now it just works! but if I unplug it and connect it, it does not work. So apparently this is just handled correctly when  I start the PC. Can someone help me explain and fix this? Some routine is only run on startup and never again I guess...?
<HelperW_> secure-file-transfer-protocol.  != sftp in the way we are talking about it now?
<k1l> jatt: systemd is planed to be standard in 16.04. until then they need to figure a lot
<jatt> i see, thanks
<j80063r> I have tried it on 2 systems, including a desktop with live usb
<Ben64> j80063r: then guess what? bad sd card
<j80063r> but the same thing would happen with any other drive, I'm certain of it
<Ben64> well you're incorrect
<meganerd> HelperW_: you would configure a different user for each "vhost", and simply set that user's home directory to be the webroot for that vhost.
<j80063r> you haven't even tried it
<Ben64> actually i did
<meganerd> j80063r: is this an sd card?
<Ben64> installed onto a vm, dd'd away successfully
<HelperW_> That should be indeed the good setup.
<j80063r> yes micro sd 64 GB
<meganerd> j80063r: do you have the write protect switch turned on?
<j80063r> there is no switch on micro sd's
<j80063r> but I have tried it in an adaptor with the switch off
<meganerd> j80063r: I have wiped countless SD/mSD/usb/sdd/ssd disk in this manner.  Just about every common-ish partition type, file system, and encryption scheme
<j80063r> so have I but never with LUKS
<meganerd> j80063r: I have done LUKS a lot (since I use it on my laptops)
<j80063r> it did delete the partitions but creating a partition table brought them back
<HelperW_> Thanks for your help meganerd
<meganerd> HelperW_: you are welcome
<meganerd> HelperW_: always nice to help a fellow canuck
<j80063r> so I'm trying ddrescue again, then maybe I'll try windows to create a partition
<Ben64> ddrescue isn't magic, luks isn't magic. you have a broken sd card. why don't you want to believe
<meganerd> j80063r: just run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=</path/to/sd/device> count=8192 ; sync"
<Ben64> for 7 hours this has been going nowhere. the sd card is toast
<eldawg> Ben64: what is the issue?
<HelperW_> meganerd:  are you used working on webprojects?
<Ben64> eldawg: partitons on a sd card won't delete
<meganerd> HelperW_: my day job is spent with C# devs and IIS
<meganerd> HelperW_: personally I am pretty much all FLOSS
<meganerd> HelperW_: lots of internet services, some happen to use web servers
<ObrienDave> eldawg, LUKS full disk encrypted partitions won't delete
<eldawg> even with gparted? - is the drive unmounted? general starting questoins
<meganerd> HelperW_: my background is sysadmin /operations / networks
<HelperW_> awesome. :)
<j80063r> ben64 - why don't I believe the card is bad?  because only installing linux with LUKS made it write protected and the FAT16 partition still works, ddrescue wrote to all blocks, and the system still asks for a password when I try to mount it.
<meganerd> j80063r: neither dd nor ddrescue care about partitions or file systems
<Ben64> j80063r: right, because dd isn't writing to the card, because IT IS BROKEN
<meganerd> j80063r: what device name are you writing to?
<eldawg> trash the sd card and get a new one
<eldawg> problem solved
<j80063r> right now, gparted shows 58.91 GB of unallocated space
<j80063r> sdb
<meganerd> j80063r: that does not sound right for an sd card
<meganerd> j80063r: should be /dev/mmcbl0 or some such
<j80063r> but when I choose 'create partition table" they come back
<Ben64> can be sdx from being in a usb->sd adapter
<meganerd> j80063r: sudo fdisk -l
<meganerd> Ben64: good point
<eldawg> just trash the damn thing and buy another one
<meganerd> j80063r: post the results
<eldawg> what thats $20? cmon
<Ben64> eldawg: thats what i've been saying
<eldawg> Bun64 good man
<eldawg> Ben64 good man*
<meganerd> +1
<j80063r> Disk /dev/sdb: 63.2 GB doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ObrienDave> j80063r, now make it GPT
<j80063r> how? fdisk?
<ObrienDave> gparted should do
<ObrienDave> i think, tired :)
<meganerd> j80063r: or gfdisk
<meganerd> j80063r: erm gdisk
<meganerd> way too tired.
<ObrienDave> j80063r, i have a 32GB micro SD in an adapter. it mounts as /dev/mmcblk0p2
<j80063r> OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/sdb   Warning: The kernel is still using the old partition table, the new table will be used at the next reboot,   The operation has completed successfully.
<j80063r> rebooting it now
<DCrex> Hello all!
<ObrienDave> DCrex, welcome
<DCrex> Thank you Dave. btw, my name is also Dave
<ObrienDave> j80063r, also LUKS encrypted
<DCrex> It's nice to see that irc is still very much alive.
<j80063r> ok, I'll check for other /dev's
<j80063r> seems to be mounted as only /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdb5
<eldawg> wasting hours of time on a broken sd card isn't a good use of your time
<eldawg> maybe it is
<justinnn> how to remove software
<ObrienDave> j80063r, i can't remember the password either LMAO
<mbs1> i am on ubuntu 14.04 and wasnt able to add this ppa :ppa:neon/kf5
<mbs1> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
<ObrienDave> mbs1, remove the leading :
<Ben64> mbs1: 14.10 support in #ubuntu+1 and PPAs aren't supported here or #ubuntu+1 so you're kinda on your own there
<mbs1> ObrienDave: sorry that was a typo.  i did it without leading :
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> mbs1, like Ben64 said, you're on your own.. https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<mbs1> Ben64: I am on ubuntu 14.04
<function9> mbsl: #kubuntu :)
<ServerSage> mbs1: While you are running 14.04, the PPA you are trying to add is a 14.10 PPA.
<bipul> How to authenticate SVN user, using (file://) direct repository access (on local disk)
<mbs1> ServerSage, ohhhh thanks i didnt realise that
<ObrienDave> j80063r, i moved the 32G micro sd to a USB reader and mine mounts as sdd1 and sdd2 (LUKS)
<ServerSage> mbs1: No problem.
<dongel> which is the best and most active ubuntu forum?
<ofdm> In which file do I change the GTK theme? I use lubuntu lxde/openbox
<ObrienDave> dongel, you're in it :))
<mbs1> ServerSage: could you please tell me which ppa shuld i use if i want to install kde5
<dongel> well I am looking for a non-IRC one, a normal forum
<cfhowlett> dongel www.ubuntuforums.org
<ObrienDave> don't know
<ServerSage> mbs1: Sorry, no idea.
<dongel> ty
<k1l> dongel: or see on askubuntu.com
<noitam> Any ideas how I could run a command within a desktop file (Exec=vim -c "startinsert" "xdg-user-dir DOWNLOAD"/"date +%%y%%m%%d-%%H%%M%%S"-note.md)? Last part - where I want to create the file name - isn't working.
<noitam> Tried with ''' and '`' too.
<Ben64> noitam: make it a script instead of the desktop file
<ObrienDave> j80063r, i just now deleted both the LUKS and fat32 partitions from uSD card with Xubuntu's disks utility. ejected and remounted, no more LUKS. took all of 15 seconds to do
<dongel> i need open id for ubuntu?
<noitam> Ben64, good idea. So I could create a script in ~/bin and call this one in the desktop file.
<Ben64> noitam: yeah that should work
<HelperW_> meganerd: are you used working with GIT?
<j80063r> ok, I now suppose that LUKS is what made it go bad, but I'm still trying to see if I can crack it with luks_crack
<meganerd> HelperW_: for my personal stuff, daily
<j80063r> in windows
<Ben64> j80063r: luks didn't make the sd card bad
<cfhowlett> dongel you don't "need" ANY id for ubuntu
<HelperW_> I am trying to push a project to my webserver.
<meganerd> HelperW_: at work I set up a TFS server and now migrating to visualstudio online
<dongel> cfhowlett, i meant ubuntuforums
<meganerd> HelperW_: usually I do a git pull to get code
<meganerd> HelperW_: that way you can specify the branch (like head, dev, test etc.)
<HelperW_> yes but don't I have to setup first where to 'pull it from' ?
<WXZ> I need a wav player that will show .cue lines
<HelperW_> What I did : local : git init, git add .  , git commit -m  "first commit"
<HelperW_> What I did : server : git init
<meganerd> HelperW_: yup.  Initialize an empty directory, then git clone it to your dev box and web server
<HelperW_> where to grab that url from to clone
<meganerd> HelperW_: you only need init the first time, from every other box you use "git clone <url>, where url could be read only http or rw via ssh
<ObrienDave> noitam, don't you have too many % in there?
<HelperW_> hmm
<HelperW_> yes indeed, but where can I find that url?
<meganerd> HelperW_: so for ssh that would be "git clone user@host:/path/to/repo"
<marcules> hmm - what do I have to install to get tab-completion on remote systems (when I have a key) - like in rsync me@remote-host:~/[TAB][TAB]
<HelperW_> so the server needs to fetch it from my local computer first.
<meganerd> HelperW_: if the repository is in the user's home folder: "git clone user@host:tracked_folder"
<noitam> ObrienDave, no. That's the way it's escaped. Because % has another meaning in desktop files.
<HelperW_> I have no idea how to grab the host for my own computer
<HelperW_> is that my ip?
<meganerd> HelperW_: if your local computer is acting as the git server
<HelperW_> no my computer is not the git server
<ObrienDave> noitam, ok, was not sure, thanks
<meganerd> HelperW_: could be IP
<HelperW_> My computer has a project wich I would like to push to the server.
<HelperW_> (local server)
<meganerd> HelperW_: think of git as a pull mechanism
<HelperW_> wich is a fysical webserver a few rooms away from here :P (just to make it clear)
<meganerd> you commit push code to a repository, then on the server pull from that repository
<HelperW_> When I try to do locally a git push :
<HelperW_> Either specify the URL from the command-line or configure a remote repository using
<meganerd> HelperW_: where did you do the git init?
<HelperW_>     git remote add <name> <url>
<HelperW_> Local project on my personal computer.
<meganerd> HelperW_: then from the server "git clone user@IP:folder"
<TJ-> HelperW_: The target of the push must have previously created the repo you're pushing to
<sokoll> Can anyone helps me with this question > http://serverfault.com/questions/613285/setting-up-additional-breadcrumb-re-direct-using-mod-rewrite
<noitam> Works. Desktop file: 'Exec=sh -c "~/bin/vim-note"'. Script: "vim -c 'startinsert' `xdg-user-dir DOWNLOAD`/`date +"%y%m%d-%H%M%S"`-notiz.md".
<noitam> Thanks, Ben64.
<HelperW_> git clone username@192.168.1.26:User/myname/Applications/MAMP/htdocs/2014/LearningLaravel/LaravelVideoRating/
<HelperW_> likethat?
<TJ-> sokoll: That's a more appropriate question for #httpd
<meganerd> HelperW_: I am going to grab a couple of hours of sleep.  I stayed up way too late (got a second internet connection and have been playing with routing as well as a second IPv6 tunnel)
<HelperW_> Oh :D nice
<sokoll> TJ-: I've asked on there but noone is responding to me :(
<HelperW_>  Enjoy your nap!
<HelperW_> And thanks for all the helpfull information.
<meganerd> HelperW_: awesome documentation at: http://git-scm.com/book, though I actually bought the ebook (and videos) from orielly.
<TJ-> sokoll: That is really where the mod_rewrite experts will be :)
<HelperW_> thanks! :) I know that site aswell :D
<sokoll> TJ-: I know, I was just trying to see if anyone can help here
<TJ-> sokoll: How about a similar rule before the existing rule, to match the longer path?
<sokoll> TJ-: so just add
<sokoll> Redirect permanent / http://www.website.org/site
<sokoll> oops
<sokoll> Redirect permanent / http://www.website.org/site/site
<sokoll> Redirect permanent / http://www.website.org/site
<sokoll> I mean above
<sokoll> ?
<TJ-> sokoll: no, you're not matching on the longer path
<sokoll> What do you mean?
<sokoll> What would I add as an example?
<TJ-> sokoll: Your question is about mod_rewrite but you're using mod_alias to do the Redirect
<TJ-> sokoll: "The Redirect directive maps an old URL into a new one" - so insert another Redirect before the existing one, that matches on the old-URL longer path
<sokoll> Ok, but can you type an example of how you would do that?
<sokoll> So I'm clear on what you mean
<TJ-> sokoll: Read the docs... if you're doing this kind of admin, *you* need to learn it:  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_alias.html#redirect
<sokoll> I have read the docs but I struggle to understand them, so thats why I'm asking. I learn better that way
<noitam> Does anyone know how I can call vim and toggle an option at the same time? I will run ":AutoSaveToggle" (is a vim plugin) on startup.
<noitam> But I don't want it in the vimrc file
<TJ-> sokoll: Do you understand what the current rule doesn?
<TJ-> noitam: "man vim" "/^OPTIONS" and then "/\{command"
<sokoll> Not really :(
<sokoll> the mods for apache are pretty complicated
<TJ-> sokoll: This is what I mean about needing to understand it
<TJ-> sokoll: break the line down based on the docs
<noitam> Oh, I've already used the option. "-c".
<noitam> Thx, TJ-.
<TJ-> sokoll: Look at the doc "Syntax" line. Think like this: Each parameter is separate by spaces, the comand is parameter #1 so "Redirect", then an optional "[status]" (the square brackets indicate it is optional) so "permanent", then the requested URL, so you have the root "/" then the destination host+URL, where you have "http://www.website.org/site"
<TJ-> sokoll: So, now you want another similar rule that matches on the requested "/site/site" path. With 2 rules, their order might be significant. If the "/" rule is matched and acted upon before the server tests the "/site/site" rule, the "/site/site" rule would never get used, so it makes sense to put it *before* rules matching on shorter paths
<Brace> I have an issue with one user (other users on the same PC are fine) where by regardless of the PC they login to, Unity shows up with no icons in the menu bar and most programs won't start up
<cfhowlett> Brace test this with by logging into the geust account
<Brace> have tried resetting unity, removing the relevant .config/compiz files and a few other things
<Brace> cfhowlett: other users can login to the PC fine
<TJ-> Brace: sounds like a per-profile user config issue... is this a roaming profile?
<Brace> it's a LDAP/Kerberos setup with about 20 users and NFS homedirs
<cfhowlett> Brace not what I was asking.  do the icons and menus display as normal in the guest account.
<Brace> cfhowlett: what difference would the guest account make?
<Brace> TJ-: yes, I think is a user specific profile error, I'm just trying to figure out how to reset the profile (which I assume is a dotfile in the home dir somewhere?)
<lemonsparrow> if [ "$OSTYPE" = "darwin11" ];  how to rewrite this line for any value that starts with darwin ?
<lemonsparrow> darwin11 darwin12 all should work
<cfhowlett> Brace verification/rejection of per user profile as TJ suggested
<TJ-> Brace: the fastest way would be to create a new clean dummy profile, and then 'diff' the "$HOME/.config/" against the 'bad' one, for clues
<Brace> cfhowlett: yes the guest session works fine
<Brace> cfhowlett: as do other users on the machine
<Brace> TJ-: what's the best way to create a 'dummy' profile?
<TJ-> Brace: also, might need to look at "$HOME/.{dconf/gconf}" - I've not touched Unity for a while now so I can't be more specific
<Brace> or could i just compare it with a working one?
<TJ-> Brace: Just create a new profile... dummy as in you'll delete it afterwards
<TJ-> Brace: A working profile might have other customisations that would mislead you
<Brace> by profile, you really mean user right?
<TJ-> Brace: what you want is the standard, default profile that is created before the user gets to mess it up
<TJ-> Brace: Yes
<Brace> gotcha
<Brace> ok, I'll give that a whirl, thanks for the pointer
<colonolGron> hello, is anybody in here running ubuntu on a macbook retina? i would like to know if it works and whether it needs tweaking?
<ikonia> colonolGron: I've run it
<ikonia> there are pros/cons to it
<colonolGron> ikonia: great :) finally someone with first hands experience. whats the cons?
<ikonia> colonolGron: the retina display / font scaling, the broadcom card is "questionable" in terms of it's support/stability under linux,
<ikonia> colonolGron: thunderbolt is basically "not at all"
<ikonia> colonolGron: the UEFI implementation is not standard.
<ikonia> colonolGron: that's pretty much the bottom line of the cons
<cfhowlett> ikonia any idea why all this seems to work on the MacBook Air?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: different hardware
<colonolGron> ikonia: did the broadcom card didnt work often?
<geirha> puh, glad I kept OSX on my retina then; with Ubuntu in a vbox, of course
<ikonia> cfhowlett: although thunderbolt works on the mac book air ?
<ign> http://www.macbreaker.com/2014/01/install-osx-mavericks-on-pc-with-niresh.html
<colonolGron> ikonia: and what does the different UEFI implementation mean for me as a user?
<ikonia> colonolGron: it's not black/white work/not work, it's things like reduced signal power
<sokoll> TJ-: Sorry for the delay in the reply
<colonolGron> ikonia: i see
<sokoll> That makes sense, so what I said before would be to do this: http://pastebin.com/AZq2rcpe
<colonolGron> ikonia: but does the installation process differ? i mean do i have to do anything special? configuring something?
<ikonia> colonolGron: so....that is subjective
<sokoll> TJ-: That makes sense, so what I said before would be to do this: http://pastebin.com/AZq2rcpe
<sokoll> TJ-: right?
<colonolGron> ikonia: can you explain a little? what "additional" work compared to installation on a standard laptop?
<TJ-> sokoll: wrong
<ikonia> colonolGron: I had to put in a lot of effort to get it booting natively from EFI, and couldn't get it fully intergrated (one of the tests I was running)
<ikonia> colonolGron: however if you use things like refit it's pretty standard
<sokoll> Ok :( this is why I need to visually see what you mean
<TJ-> sokoll: So, now you want another similar rule that matches on the requested "/site/site" path. With 2 rules, their order might be significant. If the "/" rule is matched and acted upon before the server tests the "/site/site" rule, the "/site/site" rule would never get used, so it makes sense to put it *before* rules matching on shorter paths
<colonolGron> ikonia: i heard refit is old. i installed refind. so its just like installing refind and then it will know about ubuntu after installation?
<ikonia> colonolGron: there is also an ubuntu-mac install DVD which is support to be prepped for installing on a mac, I've not tried this
<sokoll> TJ-: can you just type it out and show me? I am visual person and it really helps to see it.
<TJ-> sokoll: In the docs, you need to focus on the Syntax line and its "URL-path" parameter
<ikonia> colonolGron: sorry you're correct I meant refind, old wordig with refit
<TJ-> sokoll: No, I'm deliberately not doing that because you need to understand how to read this stuff... being given it on a plate is not going to help you
<sokoll> TJ-: it's not giving it to me on a plate, I learn better by seeing examples. When I learned to play drums, I could never follow music without being shown first, as soon as someone showed me once how to do it, I found it much easier to follow and understand the music. I'm not being lazy.
<TJ-> sokoll: Think about it: You have *two* different incoming request paths (URL-path) you wish to match, and act on, by sending them off to different "URL" destinations
<noiano> hello
<TJ-> sokoll: You've got an example already in your existing command and the docs, modify that example to match the "URL-path" of the request for "/site/site"
<andlabs|2> Hi again; continuing from last night, I upgraded and it installed new upstart and xgb-utils. Now KDE tries to boot again... and immediately crashes. Fortunately, it does leave some garbage in .xession-errors...
<colonolGron> ikonia: so its just installing refind, and then installing ubuntu, no special configuration needed, correct?
<andlabs|2> http://sprunge.us/WiIP - what's going on now? Thanks.
<ikonia> colonolGron: I've just stated the issues,
<colonolGron> ikonia: i mean, then i solved the different efi implementiation "issue"
<andlabs|2> xfce session also crashes immediately
<sokoll> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/YCLrei1g
<ikonia> colonolGron: refind removes efi as an issue
<colonolGron> ikonia: retina isnt a big problem for me i guess. tried the scaling in a vbox
<andlabs|2> but leaves nothing in .xsession-errors
<andlabs|2> unless this .xsession-errors isn't related?
<colonolGron> ikonia: so there is the broadcom hardware as an issue left if i am correct
<ikonia> yes
<andlabs|2> ok never mind forget I said anything
<andlabs|2> .xsession-errors was bogus ^^
<ikonia> you may also have to monkey around with xorg to get your gestures working,
<TJ-> sokoll: almost, but the command syntax specifies only one URL-path URL pair per statement. You were almost there with your previous pastebin... you just need to correct the "URL-path" parameter
<colonolGron> great, thanks ikonia
<Brace> I guess a rather hammer like approach would be just to backup and remove the whole .config and let it be recreated, see if that works
<sokoll> TJ-: The redirective instructions don't make sense to me. I have a hard time understanding technical documentation
<andlabs|2> also I just tried wiping .kde and that didn't fix it
<sokoll> TJ-: redirect directive*
<andlabs|2> so I don't think that's the issue...
<colonolGron> but i suppose noone in here know the difference between 64-bit and "64-bit mac (amd64)" iso download?
<ikonia> colonolGron: I told you that earlier
<ikonia> colonolGron: was is designed to be installed on the mac, the other is standard
<andlabs|2> so I'll just start over
<colonolGron> ikonia: you also said you didnt try it out. but it is supposed to have better hardware support or whats the difference exactly?
<ikonia> colonolGron: it can't have better hardware support - as it's the same base product
<andlabs|2> Hi. After installing updates last night and this morning, I can't log into any session other than the 'GNOME Classic' session: I can log in, then a few seconds later X11 crashes and takes me back to the login screen. How can I a) figure out what's going on and b) fix it? Thanks.
<ikonia> colonolGron: it's just got things like awareness of the mac platform configured in the installer
<colonolGron> ikonia: i dont know what that means "awareness of the mac platfrom"
<colonolGron> ikonia: i am downloading it right now, maybe i'll see
<TJ-> sokoll: The syntax of a Redirect command is "Redirect [status] URL-path URL" ... you get to change status URL-path and URL to your own values. There is one Redirect per line per required redirect, as you did in http://pastebin.com/AZq2rcpe ... the only thing you didn't do in that change was to set the "URL-path" to "/site/site"
<ObrienDave> a mac has different hardware (platform) than a PC
<colonolGron> ObrienDave: like what? i thought the new macbooks are pretty standard?
<ObrienDave> i wouldn't know, i don't do macs
<TJ-> andlabs|2: Create a new user account and find out if that is affected too. If not, it is likely caused by some per-user custom configuration issue
<cfhowlett> colonolGron "standard" for Apple, yes.  Standard for "PC"s?  nope.
<andlabs|2> how would I create a new user account from the command line in Ubuntu?
<andlabs|2> I can never remember all the different ways I've learned ^^
<cfhowlett> !adduser | andlabs|2
<ubottu> andlabs|2: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<sokoll> TJ-: Right, and what you just said doesn't explain it any more to me, what I sent you in http://pastebin.com/AZq2rcpe is how I understand what you said. I thought I was setting to the URL path to /site/site by adding it in the first re-direct line BEFORE the redirect line with just /site/
<colonolGron> cfhowlett: i thought they use normal stuff now, now powerpc stuff anymore, so i wonde what should be different
<andlabs|2> yes, that helps when I can't get an X session running (and I'm not going to risk breaking th eone that does work)
<ObrienDave> a mac is a mac and is NOT a PC
<TJ-> colonolGron: Most Linux code is developed for "IBM PC compatible/Industry Standard architecture" systems. Apple has done certain things another way, and because they don't support Linux, that means some things won't work or have to be modified to have a standard Linux distro installation on some Apple hardware
<neo1691> I am having some problem with firefox 30 on ubuntu 12.04, it is loading github.com without the css. the site loads correctly on chrome. Any help
<colonolGron> ObrienDave: that didnt help me much :/ sorry
<colonolGron> TJ-: i see, thanks
<_Rocky_> neo1691: Do you have any developer addons?
<_Rocky_> neo1691: like web developer tools?
<ObrienDave> no getting snarky cfhowlett ;P
<andlabs|2> ok
<andlabs|2> I just tried a guest session
<andlabs|2> and... KDE works
<andlabs|2> :S
<TJ-> sokoll: Yes, you changed the destination "URL" but you did *not* change the *request* URL-path that comes in - the one you want the rule to match
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave wait, what?  did I snark?
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, that was a pre-emptive snark ;P
<TJ-> andlabs|2: I thought so - looking at the error log I think I saw hints of non-standard plugins/add-ons that might be the culprit
<sokoll> TJ-: I dont understand why you can't show me. I appreciate what you're trying to do but this isn't helping me, I need to SEE things to then read back on the instructions so I can understand and relate the two
 * cfhowlett bites tongue to restrain overwhelming urge to snark ... must ... resist ... urrrrrrrrr
<neo1691> _Rocky_ I can install
<ObrienDave> lol
<neo1691> tell  me which one
<TJ-> sokoll: Which parameter of "Redirect permanent / http://www.website.org/site/site" is the URL-path ?
<sokoll> TJ-:  the URL??
<_Rocky_> neo1691: No. You dont need to. The point I was trying to make was, you might have some add on that is disabling CSS
<TJ-> sokoll: No. Look at the doc again, the Syntax shows you have "Redirect [status] URL-path URL"
<TJ-> sokoll: So, which of your parameters is the "URL-path" ?
<neo1691> I am using pendytcl for vim
<neo1691> apart from that nothing
<neo1691> and  dta
<neo1691> downthemall
<TJ-> sokoll: "Redirect      [status]      URL-path      URL"
<TJ-> sokoll: "Redirect permanent / http://www.website.org/site/site"
<TJ-> sokoll:  which is easier to read if you do:
<TJ-> sokoll: "Redirect permanent       /                   http://www.website.org/site/site"
<ObrienDave> sokoll, notice the spaces in the command syntax?
<sokoll> That's what I put!
<sokoll> Yes, there are spaces
<sokoll> there is no URL path in the syntax
<TJ-> sokoll: Yes it is... and now you need to *change* "URL-path" to be the request path you want to redirect
<ObrienDave> sokoll, *hint* the URL-path is the single /
<TJ-> sokoll: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_alias.html#redirect
<andlabs|2> whoops, accidentally rebooted
<andlabs|2> all right, so the guest session works, so that means something is wrong with my local config
<sokoll> Yes, I'm ready the documentation. I always read the documentation before I ask questions, then I ask if they don't make sense to me.
<sokoll> reading*
<andlabs|2> and because multiple DEs are crashing like this... what global X11 configuration is there?
<TJ-> sokoll: You've currently got *two* Redirect rules both looking to match on the URL-path of "/" ... one of those needs to change to "/site/site"
<ObrienDave> \o/ andlabs|2
<sokoll> The '/' reads as the [status] to me.
<TJ-> sokoll: "Redirect permanent       /site/site                   http://www.website.org/site/site"
<sokoll> Which is why the documentation is confusing.
<TJ-> sokoll: No, status is "permanent" - every parameter is separated by one or more spaces
<sokoll> Right
<ObrienDave> sokoll, in order, [status] is permanent
<TJ-> sokoll: "Redirect        [status]=permanent         URL-path=/site/site         URL=http://www.website.org/site/site"
<sokoll> right
<sokoll> the URL-Path bit is not clear at all
<sokoll> I understand now
<TJ-> sokoll: And as I said earlier, that line needs to be before the Redirect that matches on URL-path "/" otherwise it may never get read by the server
<sokoll> but looking at the documentation, it's not clear to me
<sokoll> TJ-: thank you.
<ObrienDave> you'll get it eventually :)
<WXZ> I need an audio player that can show cue markers
<TJ-> sokoll: Thank goodness you weren't really needing to work on mod_rewrite rules!
<WXZ> preferably you can press "back to last cue" or something similar
<TJ-> sokoll: They scare even the professionals at times :)
<sokoll> TJ-: I am a professional... lol. I'm an IT sys admin
<sokoll> I've only been doing this for 3 months though.. before it was all windows admin
<TJ-> o.O
<sokoll> now I'm almost entirely linux
 * Capprentice is away: I'm busy
<sokoll> so most of this is brand new to me
<noitam> Is there a way to open Nautilus in the foreground when I call it from the terminal?
<TJ-> sokoll: I've always found apache's documentation to be about the best... you definitely need to practice your parsing of it if you find it difficult to fathom
<noitam> "nautilus" opens Nautilus window in the background.
<andlabs|2> different question: is there a way to exit lightdm so I can see the error messages hiding behind it? from the syststem bootup; there's more errors there
<andlabs|2> no, dmesg does not show these
<sokoll> definitely
<Capprentice> noitam, I think nautilus -d runs nautilus as daemon ?!
<sokoll> TJ-: well, thank you for your help
<sokoll> TJ-: it is highly appreciated
<noitam> Capprentice, what do you mean?
<ObrienDave> noitam, that is a windows manager "focus" setting, iirc
<eeee> noitam: type nautilus -w
<eeee> it'll open a new window
<noitam> eeee, does not work.
<eeee> what do you mean? it's not what you want or .. ?
<noitam> I can switch of "Focus stealing prevention" in CCSM. But should I do this? It's "Low" by default.
<TJ-> noitam: How about "nautilus && xdotool search --name nautilus windowraise" ?
<andlabs|2> meh, I'll come back later; will rest a bit longer first; thanks in the meantime for all the help
<JediMaster> *sigh* the same day that ubuntu releases critical MySQL security updates then an hour later release the bombshell that 13.10 is no longer supported, and therefore only 12.04 and 14.04 get the fix =/
<dusf123> if i run windows 8.1 reset/refresh will it remove ubuntu?
<TJ-> JediMaster: where is the bombshell? That has been well-known for over 12 months
<cfhowlett> dusf123 no but it will write over grub so you willl not be able to BOOT ubuntu.   reinstall grub will fix IIRC
<noitam> TJ-, not working.
<dusf123> cfhowlett: i am setting up dual boot on a friend's laptop. i use clonezilla for my own but i would like a more user friendly way to restore windows 8.1 and ubuntu on my friend's laptop
<TJ-> noitam: "not working" is not a useful description
<dusf123> can you recommend something?
<cfhowlett> JediMaster no bombshell detected.  13.10 's support dates are well known and publicized
<JediMaster> TJ-, I was fully awear that the support was running out for 13.10, unfortunately I had assumed it was timed to be on the same day as the 14.04.1 LTS release next week
<cfhowlett> dusf123 best I step away - no experience with UEFI or windows 8.*
<mikedeep> hello everyone...
<noitam> TJ-, Nautilus still opens in the background.
<dusf123> cfhowlett: okay no problem. are you certain both refresh and reset on windows 8.1 will overwrite grub?
<dusf123> that is refresh and reset are the different options
<mikedeep> need to know if i can install ubuntu on hp 15 p001tx
<mikedeep> will it give heating issues/?
<TJ-> JediMaster: The policy is generally that support continues on a non-LTS for ~3 months after the next release.
<cfhowlett> dusf123 certain?  nope.  still running win7 in my dualboot
<ObrienDave> JediMaster, umm, 13.10 is still a supported version
<dusf123> cfhowlett: i migth just do a quick dual boot and try the different options
<TJ-> noitam: So you have got "xdotool" installed?
<claudemir> teste
<JediMaster> ObrienDave, not for security updates and fixes
<noitam> TJ-, yes.
<claudemir> test
<dusf123> i am encouraging him to use ubuntu all of the time but i need to leave windows there in case he cannot run something on linux, or if there's a problem with linux he can just use windows etc
<claudemir> good morning!
<dusf123> at the same time i would like him to be able to easily restore both OS
<cfhowlett> dusf123 virtualbox ...
<dusf123> yes, and wine
<dusf123> but believe me, both are much too complicated for him
<ObrienDave> JediMaster, oh, it has been 9 months, *face palm* my mistake
<k1l> ObrienDave: not since yesterday.
<TJ-> noitam: Is that the only nautilus process? It could be because it doesn't know which nautilus process to raise, or it could be that Unity just doesn't obey the XDG conventions and API
<JediMaster> ObrienDave, got the email yesterday =( "Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) End of Life reached on July 17 2014"
<claudemir> have a tutorial how to install latex on ubuntu?
 * cfhowlett @ ObrienDave "must not snark.  must not ..."
<JediMaster> ObrienDave, yeah heh
<cfhowlett> !info latex
<ubottu> Package latex does not exist in trusty
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, PFFFFFFFT!!!
<claudemir> no??
<eeee> noitam: you could nautilus -q && nautilus& , but that would close nautilus if you close the terminal
<jonnydamnnox> hey JO
<claudemir> synaptic??
<noitam> TJ-, no other Nautilus windows are opened. But could you say if it's problematic to disable Focus Stealing Prevention mode in CCSM? That would fix my problem.
<jonnydamnnox> I can't change the title dessctiption of an pdf file which is not writable, how can I change the file to writable?
<noitam> But I don't know if I create new problems in the future.
 * ObrienDave is way too tired and has had NOT enough coffee ;P
<TJ-> noitam: I don't know if that is required by Unity... test it and see :)
<JediMaster> does anyone know about the attack vector on this MySQL vulnerability release yesterday? (http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2291-1/)
<noitam> TJ-, I will give it a try. Thanks.
<mikedeep> hello can i install ubuntu on hp 15 p001tx without any heating issues?
<eeee> noitam: if you use that command it will close nautilus windows that are open
<eeee> before opening a new one
<JediMaster> As far as I can see from Oracle they say it requires an "authenticated user", technically someone searching for something on a website using MySQL uses an authenticated user
<TJ-> JediMaster: According to the CVE reports, Oracle haven't been forthcoming as to the exact vulnerability
<JediMaster> TJ-, yes, that's what I had found
<jonnydamnnox> how can I change rw-r-rr of a file to rw-rw-r ??
<noitam> eeee, that's not a good choice in my view.
<JediMaster> TJ-, however they highly recommend updating ASAP
<jonnydamnnox> I need to change the title of a pdf file
<JediMaster> TJ-, which sucks as I have about 30 servers to upgrade to 14.04 before I can get the fix
<noitam> eeee, I disable Focus Stealing Prevention option. Should work.
<JediMaster> I guess I'll be staying on 14.04 LTS for a long time
<TJ-> JediMaster: Thank Oracle for being so into the F/OSS spirit :)
<TJ-> JediMaster: servers should be on an LTS anyhow :)
<cfhowlett> jonnydamnnox save a copy of the file, set permissions and rename.  done.
<ObrienDave> JediMaster, i know i've had enough of the 6 month cycle, staying with LTS for the time being
<eeee> noitam: ok
<cfhowlett> !server|JediMaster
<ubottu> JediMaster: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, this *is* ubuntu 13.10 server
<cfhowlett> JediMaster I was gently suggesting you consult the #ubuntu-server channel.  :)
<ObrienDave> without being snarky ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave snark?  me?  perish the thought!
<ObrienDave> rofl
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, pretty sure MySQL is installable on the non-server install too =) but yes, I'll ask there too
<TJ-> JediMaster: if you want stave off upgrading the servers immediately, I suppose you could create a minimal LXC container or chroot for Trusty mysql ;p
<jonnydamnnox> oh well
<jonnydamnnox> How can I change the freaking title desctiption of a pdf file??
<JediMaster> TJ-, probably as much hassle as doing the upgrade, if not more, but good idea
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, i must admit you have curbed your normal snarkyness :))
<TJ-> jonnydamnnox: Presumably you'd need a PDF editor?
<ObrienDave> jonnydamnnox, who owns the PDF? root?
<jonnydamnnox> I use adobe reader, I don't know how owns it
<jonnydamnnox> ah me
<jonnydamnnox> user
<jonnydamnnox> group and own
<ObrienDave> right click the file, select properties, permissions tab
<jonnydamnnox> A guy sent me this file, I guess from a window machine
<jonnydamnnox> I can't change that
<TJ-> jonnydamnnox: You want to change the file-name, or the document title stored internally? If the latter, you'll need some PDF editor
<jonnydamnnox> the title internally
<jonnydamnnox> hhm
<ObrienDave> because you're using adobe reader to view it.
<jonnydamnnox> can you suggest a good editor??
<jonnydamnnox> ok wait, I use the internet ^^
<ObrienDave> LibreOffice Write can edit it, i think
<maxvi> how can I view .plt file?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave nope.  writer will not edit .pdf
<MonkeyDust> maxvi  what's a .plt file?
<ObrienDave> maxvi, is that a plotter file?
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, writer imports the PDF but is pretty bad at the embedded fonts
<Zumo> Hi!
<maxvi> ObrienDave: yes
<maxvi> ObrienDave: that is a plotter file
<ObrienDave> maxvi, you need something that will read HPGL ascii
<jonnydamnnox> Ahh worked with libre office
<jonnydamnnox> GEEE
<jonnydamnnox> THX
<maxvi> ObrienDave: I want to open this file like dxf to see the lines may be I can convert plt to dxf with some ubuntu package
<jonnydamnnox> But, something else changed
<jonnydamnnox> GRR
<ObrienDave> maxvi, not sure but you might try hp2xx in the repos
<colonolGlon> hi guys, flashed a usb drive with the ubuntu mac image
<colonolGlon> but the boot process hangs at the point where i see a violet screen and the keyboard and person and the bottom
<fidel_> sorry - but what is the "ubuntu mac image" ?
<TJ-> jonnydamnnox: You might try master pdf editor: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/master-pdf-editor/
<colonolGlon> fidel_: the http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop there is a 64 bit mac image to download ;)
<jonnydamnnox> yes but I can't download master pdf editor via synaptics software center
<fidel_> colonolGlon: the one which you should use if the x86 didnt work?
<wolf__> soft in synaptic is too old
<joe-w-bimedina> how can I change the delay of the bottom "hot corner"   that opens the notification area in Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome 3
<jonnydamnnox> hm
<colonolGlon> ikonia: did it hang at that point for you too?
<wolf__> just open official web
<colonolGlon> fidel_: so i should have tried the other first?...
<jonnydamnnox> well ok
<colonolGlon> people in here told me the mac is a different platform so a different iso is available too..
<fidel_> colonolGlon: if its an intel mac-  i would personaly try first the normal x86 image yes - but havent messed around for a long time with linux on macs
<ObrienDave> wolf__, ROFL packages in synaptic come from the same repos as software center
<colonolGlon> fidel_: okay, i'll try the other one
<fidel_> colonolGlon: apart from that - if you see a purple screen - that means that the image was at least properly copied to the usb-device - otherwise it couldnt start booting from it
<eeee> colonolGlon: did you checksum ?
<colonolGlon> eeee: i didnt
<wolf__> I have installed mpdf from official web
<colonolGlon> i just followed the description on the page
<eeee> first things first, checksum..
<fidel_> my guess: boot parameters - but try it with the x86 release first
 * ObrienDave @ cfhowlett, must. not, snark.
<eeee> fidel_: not true, he could have missing part of the image and still install the OS, and end up with a "lemon OS" that doesn't work and has missing libs etc.
<fidel_> eeee: true - your checksum argument is valid. still the boot process at least started - which means what itold above ..right? ;)
<ObrienDave> colonolGlon, checksum is 99.999999% guaranteed to be the best way to check the D/L
<colonolGlon> i see
<eeee> fidel_: just cause it boots it doesn't mean it isn't missing a file or too and its hanging cause of it..
<fidel_> eeee: i know that
<eeee> colonolGlon: if you want just run the integrity check on the live usb
<fidel_> and i agreed already
<eeee> fidel_: you mean to say, the image he has was properly copied, but could be a damaged image ?
<cfhowlett> wolf__ http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/pdfimport
<jonnydamnnox> YEA worked, master pdf editor is really a master I guess
<jonnydamnnox> awkward installation but ok
<jonnydamnnox> thx and byebye
<fidel_> eeee: i was focusing on that part of the process where some users might already make mistakes while trying to create a bootable usb-stick. but - feel free to continue arguing - i am not ;)
<wolf__> hi cfhowlett
<eeee> fidel_: i'm not arguing at all, just clarifying...
<wolf__> I think masterpdf is the best
<wolf__> at least for me
<cfhowlett> wolf work with what works for you.
<DdevNull> can sumone help me with ratpoison?
<wolf__> http://www.wiznote.com/download/
<Brace> TJ-: I ended up backing up and removing .gconf and .config and letting Ubuntu recreate them and it's an improvement, but still after 10-15 minutes or so (just this user and on any PC) it all locks up
<TJ-> Brace: Do they have plugins or some auto-run processes?
<cfhowlett> Brace (obvious question perhaps) what is different about this user?  Hardware?  software or ^^^
<cfhowlett> Brace also: verify that your user hasn't installed some weird ***t
<TJ-> cfhowlett: This is a roaming profile across multiple PCs. All other profiles operate correctly, as does a Guest login. There's something in the user's profile causing unity to misbehave, which a --reset hasn't fixed.
<Brace> cfhowlett: they don't have access to sudo, so can't have done that
<Brace> cfhowlett: we don't use anything that 'weird' but we do use some old software eg gv and stuff like that
<Brace> however it's certainly worth looking to see if there's anything odd on the machine from that pov
<TJ-> Brace: the fact that you improved the situation by removing .{gconf,conf} shows it is something they've done
<Brace> TJ-: possibly
<Brace> TJ-: the other thing is that the homedirs are pretty crufty these days, there's a lot of dotfiles and crud in them
<TJ-> Brace: I agree, bain of my life
<TJ-> Brace: I noticed there's a ".local/share/unity-webapps"
<Brace> TJ-: I'm seriously thinking about just taking all the user data out of the homedir and clearing it out
<Brace> see if that helps
<TJ-> Brace: have you checked "~/.xsession-errors" ?
<cyber37_> Hi guy's ! I need a big help ! my wifi is BROKEN, but he works with a LIVE CD !
<cyber37_> I cant see the wlan0 interface
<cyber37_> I don't see the interface in ifconfig, and cant do ifconfig wlan0 up
<cyber37_> wlan0: ERREUR en récupérant les signaux de l'interface: Aucun périphérique de ce type
<Brace> TJ-: yeah, I've looked at that, but there's just a bunch of DEBUG and a few WARNING messages in there
<cyber37_> I have try tweaking with rfkill it doesn't help :/
<MonkeyDust> cyber37_  try iwconfig
<Brace> TJ-: I'm never sure with logs like that, when I've looked at working examples, they're always filled with loads of errors
<cyber37_> iwconfig just see lo and eth0
<cyber37_> My wlan0 interface is "not present" ... But she worked on the morning .. and with a live USB she works ..
<cyber37_> Maybe something is disabled
<cyber37_> I have do something with modprob on the morning for CAn interface
<cyber37_> Is it possible that i have removed something essential .?
<cfhowlett> cyber37_ modprobe could indeed have disabled essential pieces
<cyber37_> ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel I have nothing in that.
<cyber37_> did you have something in that folder ?
<rtl8188ce> hello, can anyone help me with a possible wi-fi driver issue ?
<cyber37_> ok dudes, me i am watching for copy all of my important datas, and full reinstallation of ubuntu would be a good choice :D
<rtl8188ce> i still have this fluctuation in my wireless speed and signal
<rtl8188ce> which i do not get with suse, with the same hardware
<rtl8188ce> i want to use ubuntu but i need to get rid of this fluctuation first. anyone had similar problem with RTL8188CE WiFi Adapter and manage to solve it ?
<ObrienDave> rtl8188ce, does it cause connection issues?
<fff> bonjour.
<cfhowlett> !fr|fff
<ubottu> fff: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rtl8188ce> it does, my transfer graph is a fuzzy wave, it goes up to max and hit back to min, sometimes even cancelling big downloads
<fff> merci.
<quem> what
<rtl8188ce> pings to my own router dances in between 1000ms and 10ms
<ObrienDave> dang, my bed time, hope you get it fixed
<shekhu> Hey there!
<function9> hi
<shekhu> I have to download a file from remote location to my local machine. I do not have the server password, I use ssh key to connect. Is there a way to scp without using remote password and by using ssh key authentication?
<txspud> shekhu, yes with an authorized_keys file on the other end that has your ssh public key
<txspud> Anyone have an opinion on ksplice, positive or negative, other than it's produced/promoted by oracle?
<shekhu> thanks for the tip txspud, I am relatively new to this and dont want to screw up my client's server. Can you give more details about it..
<txspud> shekhu, What I recommend is that you edit your public key, remove the @<hostname> after your username, then copy it to a file called authorized_keys2, which you put in your .ssh directory under your home account on the remote machine. Ensure the permissions are correct and execute ssh <machinename> date. If it prompts for a password then your permissions are probably not correct
<Dave404> Could someone help me with an upgrade from 10.04 server? Here's the issue I'm having: http://pastebin.com/GHtY9mcm
<zane> Hi
<shekhu> Thanks txspud, looks like this should work.
<txspud> shekhu, np, good luck
<Dave404> Could someone help me with an upgrade from 10.04 server? Here's the issue I'm having: http://pastebin.com/GHtY9mcm
<emx> how do i start another instance of program over unity when i don't have a middle mouse button?
<emx> *of a
<function9> Dave404: have you tried in #ubuntu-server
<AnoJones> Hi, last night I started upgrading my ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04, and when done(still in what looked like a 13.10 screen), I did shutdown and went to sleep. When trying to boot now, I get a black screen (waited for like 2 minutes). I tried booting to recovery, and the last message (which seems stuck) was: "vesafb module verification failed signature and/or required key missing - tainted kernel".
<AnoJones> (I am now talking from the windows OS, dual booting)
<Dave404> function9: nope, didn't know it existed. Thanks!
<yoko54> are there any skype alternatives?
<DJones> !ekiga | yoko54
<ubottu> yoko54: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<eeee> emx: shift+alt+<appnumber>
<eeee> emx:  i mean shift + super + appnumber
<yoko54> thank you
<DJones> yoko54: Ekiga is an alternative, if you mean something that can use skype services but isn't skype, in that case I'm not sure
<emx> eeee, which version of ubunut? 12.10 seems a bit too old :P
<AnoJones> anyone? :S
<yoko54> i am not able to add skype friends right?
<eeee> 14.04 here
<DJones> yoko54: As far as I know you can't
<yoko54> ok
<emx> eeee, right click helps ^^
<DJones> yoko54: Its two competing services
<eeee> emx: if you have right click just right click and New ...
<emx> eeee, figured it out. thanks.
<andlabs|2> Hi. After updating last night and this morning, X11 crashes when I try to log in to most sessions on my username. Guest sessions work fine. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<sk04l> After this latest ubuntu upgrade everytime I boot up I get a message that says "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors requested" error and it doesn't go to my desktop or nothing. I can't get to a term or anything like that after i log in it just hangs there
<eeee> andlabs|2: try removing the conf file, rename it
<andlabs|2> which conf file
<shekhu> Hello txspud, so after adding my public key in authorize_keys I did this: scp path/to/file /my/local/directory
<sk04l> i renamed my monitors.xml file and now it boots up with the default ubuntu screen and lines run up and down like my video driver is hosed but it doesn't completly boot up
<txspud> shekhu, and?
<andlabs|2> eeee: which conf file?
<shekhu> it says "cannot create regular file `/my/local/directory': No such file or directory"which means it is searching the directory in the remote server itself.
<shekhu> not on my machine.
<TJ-> shekhu: I think you're meant to replace "path/to/file" and "/my/local/directory" with the actual directories on your local and remote PCs
<shekhu> yeah TJ-  I am doing that only, typed it here for people to get the actual context.
<TJ-> shekhu: That actually confuses us more, since we may spot a syntax or typo error in the real command
<shekhu> Ah, alright so I shall paste the exact command I ran.
<shekhu> scp /var/www/sites/default.tar.gz /home/shekhu/files
<TJ-> shekhu: for example "/my/local/directory" as a remote URL is incorrect: it has the form [user@]<remote-host-or-ip>:[path/to/file]
<manager> where can i find a good guide on rc commands its my first time ta
<andlabs|2> blah, gotta head out, sorry
<Tradou> Hello
<shekhu> true, so tj, what I have to do is to ssh from remote to my local machine. I have added the ssh key in authorize_keys
<TJ-> shekhu: or if you have the remote host already defined in ~/.ssh/config you can refer to the remote host just with it's "Host"  name
<MonkeyDust> manager  you mean lik ein .bashrc ?
<MonkeyDust> like in*
<TJ-> shekhu: you are already connected to the remote by SSH, and want to run the command from there?
<manager> +i
<shekhu> yes, I am connected to remote and want to download a file from there to my local machine.
<TJ-> shekhu: Or, you want to run the command on the local machine to fetch the file from the remote?
<shekhu> I do not have the password I access it via ssh key
<TJ-> shekhu: The way I'd do it is "scp <remote-host>:/var/www/sites/default.tar.gz /home/shekhu/files/"
<shekhu> this command will ask for password, which I do not have,
<TJ-> shekhu: no, it won't
<TJ-> shekhu: It'll only ask for a password if you haven't correctly shared your local public key with the remote host.
<TJ-> shekhu: if, on the other hand, you can't share your local public key, and need to reverse it, then assuming you're shared the remote host's public key with the local host, then you just reverse the command to run it on the remote host
<TJ-> shekhu: The way I'd do it is "scp /var/www/sites/default.tar.gz <remote-host>:/home/shekhu/files/"
<shekhu> it is asking for password.
<sk04l> so after lastnights upgrade my desktop doesn't boot. It prompts for a password I type it in and it just sits there with default screen.... anyone have any idea what I can do ???
<TJ-> shekhu: If the remote host is connected back to the same user name on your local PC that'll work
<MonkeyDust> manager  start here http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<TJ-> shekhu: But, if you have a different username on the local PC you'll need to provide that too:
<manager> thanks MOnkeyDust!
<TJ-> shekhu:  "scp /var/www/sites/default.tar.gz shekhu@<remote-host>:files/"
<shekhu> I have added my public key in .ssh/authorized_keys
<sk04l> where would i even start trying to look to see what is happeniong?
<shekhu> remote host is my local machine. I am getting connection refused. Probably my service provider doesnt allow that when I do "scp /var/www/sites/default.tar.gz shekhu@<remote-host>:files/" I found my remote host IP by using google
<sk04l> anyone able to help me?? I'm hosed without my computer here
<TJ-> shekhu: You need to be more specific. "my public key" applies to which PC, which user? Which user and PC is the ".ssh/authorized_keys" you edited?
<TJ-> shekhu: Is your local PC behind a router/firewall?
<shekhu> I added pubic key of my local machine (where I want to download files) to the authoized_keys files of remote server (where the default.tar.gz file is present)
<shekhu> yes I am behind router
<TJ-> shekhu: If so it'll need a port-forwarding rule adding
<MonkeyDust> sk04l  ctrl-alt F1 > enter password > work from there .... start with sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get autoremove
<sk04l> MonkeyDust: k let me try
<TJ-> shekhu: this is why we usually connect from the home network to the remote when using ssh
<TJ-> shekhu: if you've SSHed to the remote from your local PC, then why can you not scp too?
<lmat> When I click "System Settings" then "All Settings", only about 5 categories show up :(
<sk04l> MonkeyDust,  it did a few things. Seemed mostly mysql stuff.. should i give it a reboot
<shekhu> That's what even I am wondering. I was able to ssh without any password but scp is asking for it. My first hunch is that I am doing something wrong with the scp command.
<lmat> Also, my clock disappeared (in the upper right). Does anyone know how to get the other settings (and the clock for that matter) back ?
<Ramster> shekhu: do you have ssh port set to default or not? sorry for jumping in guys just an thought
<MonkeyDust> sk04l  yes, try that
<shekhu> Ramster: I also specified the port.
<sk04l> MonkeyDust: Still nothing. Just boots to an empty desktop after i log in.
<Ramster> ok i had smilar problem not so long ago too and i had to specify custom ssh port for scp
<sk04l> any other idfeas? will there be a log file with some info somewhere?
<MonkeyDust> !dmesg | try this
<ubottu> try this: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<sk04l> nothing I can see or tell looks to bad... wtf.. second time i run an ubuntu upgrade it destroys my computer
<Ramster> sheku: this is what worked for me with custom SSH port(3546): scp -P 3546  /local/file/location user@host:/var/www/file.png
<lmat> freaking crap... when I click "sound settings" from the bar on the top, it takes me to the gimpy "system settings" window (which doesn't have sound as a possible setting!!)
<lmat> not cool
<nicolas__> probleme sur you tube
<lmat> nicolas__: No, it has nothing to do with youtube
<MonkeyDust> !fr | nicolas__
<ubottu> nicolas__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lmat> It's almost like I have very strictly limited permissions? I'm the only user though
<nicolas__> join ubuntu-fr
<nicolas__> probleme sur youtube
<nicolas__> de cryptage
<Pici> nicolas__: veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr
<MonkeyDust> nicolas__  type /j #ubuntu-fr
<lmat> I just typed `gnome-control-center sound` and it did the same thing
<lmat> HEY!  "Could not find settings panel "sound" "
<sk04l> MonkeyDust, : Do you have any other suggestions what I can possibly try here?
<andlabs> Hi again
<MonkeyDust> sk04l  last wild thought: make sure no partition is 100% full, especially /   -- after that i'm out of ideas
<andlabs> Just saying that the problem /was/ with lightdm after all, as I'm back in my KDE session via gdm. Too bad gdm is slow... Thanks anyway!
<Ramster> <</win1>>
<sk04l> nope partitions are not full
<sk04l> won't x give me some type of an error message or something in a log file???
<sk04l> what the heck should i do?
<andlabs> and heading out, bbl
<shekhu> hey ramster thanks but it didnt work as well. I am downloading a file from remote to local machine.
<shekhu> my meeting is due in an hour.. am screwed lol
<eeee> shekhu: what's the problem?
<Pici> 70
<eeee> if you cant fetch it from the remote one, dont you have ssh on your local machine?
<eeee> (to send it there from the local machine)
<shekhu> I am downloading a file from remote to local machine. I have already set the ssh keys of my local machine on the remote server..scp is still asking for password.
<shekhu> I can ssh without any problem
<eeee> shekhu: to your local machine ?
<shekhu> yes to my system.. I want to download a file from remote to my system
<shekhu> I tried scp -p 2222 user@remote-host:public_html_y.tar.gz shekhu@Tyler-Durden/home/shekhu/
<eeee> so just scp /file/to/send user@host-local-machine:/home/blabla/
<eeee> shekhu: use scp on the terminal in the remote machine
<Pici> shekhu: if is to your local system, then you only need to do: scp -p 2222 user@remote-host:public_html_y.tar.gz /home/shekhu/
<Pici> No need to use scp from the remote system....
<eeee> Pici: he has a problem, he doesn't have the password and he isn't getting the public keys to work
<shekhu> Pici the command you suggested gives /home/shekhu/: No such file or directory ..which means remote is searching for this folder there itself, not my local.
<shekhu> I have to find a way to specify my hostname to the remote so that it identified my local machine.
<Ramster> shekhu: did you use a capital -P ?
<lmat> Oh, but   sudo gnome-control-center sound; "works"
<edition> hello!
<Pici> shekhu: no,you don't need to do that.  1) make sure that you provide the absolute path to public_html_y.tar.gz in the command 2) the second half of the command refers to local computer. Make sure that path exists.
<lmat> I think I found the problem.
<lmat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/287181/only-root-sees-all-icons-in-gnome-control-center-after-upgrade-to-lubuntu-13-04
<lmat> Suggests that I apt-get install unity-control-center. I did that, and noticed a bunch of "evolution" stuff.
<lmat> Earlier, I had removed evolution, which probably removed unity-control-center, et allii.
<lmat> okay, now gnome-control-center does what it is supposed to
<shekhu> I tried capital P
<shekhu> Pici: did as you suggested scp -P 2222 /home/qa/public_html_y.tar.gz /home/shekhu/Builtinfiles/
<shekhu> I get the error message: cp: cannot create regular file `/home/shekhu/Builtinfiles/': No such file or directory
<shekhu> remote is still tring to create the folder in itself
<Pici> shekhu: like this? scp -P 2222 user@remote-host:/home/qa/public_html_y.tar.gz /home/shekhu/Builtinfiles/
<shekhu> copy the file in itself.*
<shekhu> this accept the connection on port 22 but asks for password.
<shekhu>  scp -P 22 user@remote-host:/home/qa/public_html_y.tar.gz /home/shekhu/Builtinfiles/
<lmat> Now I can get to the Time & Date settings, but everything is grayed out :(
<lmat> I see that "Show a clock in the menu bar" is checked (and disabled), but there is no clock in the menu bar.
<shekhu> Pici: scp -P 22 user@remote-host:/home/qa/public_html_y.tar.gz /home/shekhu/Builtinfiles/ asks for password
<Pici> shekhu: how did you add your public key to the remote server?
<shekhu> added in: .ssh/authorized_keys
<shekhu> Pici: can do ssh without any problem as well
<eeee> shekhu: if the meeting is in an hour, how big is the file btw?
<Pici> shekhu: you can ssh as your user? or the user you are specifying in the scp command? or both?
<shekhu> file is 3 GB, can make it before the meeting.
<shekhu> I can ssh as my user not as a user I am specifying in scp.
<shekhu> wait...
<shekhu> I can ssh as the user I am specifying.
<six86> Hello. I have a problem with upstart. I want to start a software when two can interfaces are available. But "start on (net-device-up IFACE=can0 and net-device-up IFACE=can1)" does not work. Am I doing something wrong here?!
<shekhu> I can login as user I am specifying in scp (qa) not as my local machine user (shekhu)
<eeee> shekhu: i was thinking if you dont have much time you could just use a free shell as a middle man
<shekhu> eeee: yup I can give it a shot
<eeee> shekhu: try this in the remote host terminal: scp /file/to/send user@host-local-machine:/home/blabla/
<eeee> try that first though
<Pici> shekhu: Does using -v give any extra info?
<Pici> well.. I mean info that looks helpful
<shekhu> Pici: executing scp -v /var/www/sites/default.tar.gz shekhu@Tyler-Durden:/home/shekhu/Builtinfiles gives this: OpenSSH_6.0p1 Debian-4, OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for * ssh: Could not resolve hostname Tyler-Durden: Name or service not known lost connection
<eeee> shekhu: give it the IP address of your local machine
<eeee> instead of Tyler...
<shekhu> eeee: tried. connection refused. I am behind a router
<|Frodo|> hello! I want to install "mutt" on kubuntu 12.04 LTS. for sending mails I have installed "msmtp" but the mutt packet still wants to have "postfix". can  I deny to install postfix in my case? and, if I accept to install postfix (that I don't want to use) it shows me a configuration screen. wich option is correct for me: noconfig, only local mail or should I press "cancel"?
<Brace> TJ-: I've ended up creating a blank homedir and switching the user to that and so far, touch wood it's ok
<eeee> shekhu: i think i got it
<eeee> shekhu: run the command Pici gave you, the one that had -P 2222, but remove the last "/" after Builtin...
<Pici> |Frodo|: try: sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install mutt
<shekhu> eeee: This? scp -P 2222 user@remote-host:/home/qa/public_html_y.tar.gz /home/shekhu/Builtinfiles
<eeee> yes
<|Frodo|> Pici: you mean, it is save to install mutt without postfix but with msmtp!?
<shekhu> eeee: this asks for password too
<eeee> wasn't it erroring out file not found?
<Pici> |Frodo|: yes.
<shekhu> eeee: it happens when I do not give host and username. Asks for password everytime I give hostname.
<eeee> shekhu: i tried it here and if the directory isn't created, the last "/" wont let it work
<TJ-> Brace: what a pain... I suggest installing every form of logging/monitoring of that user to found out how they mess it up again later :)
<shekhu> eeee: the directory is created on my local.
<shekhu> is there any permission which needs to be set to do scp?
<geeerot> #archlinux Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with
<geeerot>           services
<Pici> !register | geeerot
<ubottu> geeerot: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erobinson> Hi everyone happy friday!
<shekhu> if I have ssh access and can do it without any problem why is it not allowing me to do scp?
<shekhu> thanks erobinson and same to you.
<Brace> TJ-: I suspect that ~8 years of cruft has just caused some weirdness to creep in somewhere along the line
<Brace> TJ-: thanks for your help :D
<shekhu> thanks for the help guys I shall try more.
<WXZ> I need an audio editor that supports wav files with cue
<|Frodo|> vel clientcrap,clientnotices,modes,joins,parts,quits
<|Frodo|> sorry
<FuzzyWhirlpool> audacity will do the audio editing tasks.
<user258467> Does ubuntu is encrypted by default I believe I configure when installing it but I am not sure?
<Pici> user258467: you can configure it at install time.
<eeee> shekhu: im looking into scp -3
<user258467> Pici, thanks a lot so I am nearly sure I do it how could I verfy that?
<Pici> user258467: start the install? check the install docs?
<APV> My cooling fan started to works only on minimal speed and does not speed up when cpu gets hot, otherwise, everything is ok, the sound of fan did not change. Any ideas what is the cause/how to fix it?
<shekhu> thanks for helping eeee
<MoonSlime> quit
<Kiryx> Hello
<AskSteve> Hello
<Kiryx> I have a very strange behavior with g++ 4.8.2-19ubuntu1 compiler, and basically any ubuntu-flavored version of it since something like ubuntu 11.4 or so
<ls_-l_gms_ytv> are ubuntu graphics driuvers 'smart' enough to realize my screen was only 720 p max so it limited operation intentionally of video play back so i would keep the settings at 720?
<Kiryx> Namely, when compiling a particular software package on ubuntu I need to manually alter the order of the libraries during linking in the makefile file
<Kiryx> and Ubuntu seems to be the only linux distro which contains this strange behaviour
<FuzzyWhirlpool>  hello
<user39202> I'm having problems with alsamixer muting the volume on reboot.   Also when I increase the volume then enter "sudo alsactl store 0", it says:  Home directory not accessible: Permission denied.
<FuzzyWhirlpool>  Kiryx , you should do `apt-get build-dep ` before compiling software to resolve the build dependencies.
<nicholasdipiazza> Hi everyone. Does anyone here know if there are any plans to fix Ubuntu 14 + XRDP + Gnome -session? It stopped working on 14.x. Works fine on 12.x.
<nicholasdipiazza> about to put 30 ubuntu 14's on some computers but that is blocking me pretty good
<pyrohdezo> Hii
<nicholasdipiazza> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1251281
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-flashback (metacity) fails to start without hardware acceleration, cloud/remote environments (Forwarded-X/XRDP/VNC/NX/X2GO/Chromoting)" [Undecided,In progress]
<Mausolus> evening. left laptop unattended for a while it was upgrading to 14.04. now the screen is apparently locked, and unresponsive (= the login dialog doesn't show up when I try hitting keys). managed ctrl-alt-f1 into tty1 and thus here, though. any pointers?
<FuzzyWhirlpool>  nicholasdipiazza , great! You've reported the problem. Now just be patient to wait for Canonical people to fix the problem.
<nicholasdipiazza> FuzzyWhirlpool: interested in seeing where it is at so i can contribute if possible
<smekk> \quit
<Psi-Jack> I see that Ubuntu 14.04 has /some/ parts of systemd, but not all.?
<ForSpareParts> Is it possible to get VDPAU support using the proprietary (fglrx) AMD video driver?
<ubunoob_> Noob Q: is there a viable reason to leave the write cache option disabled for an internal hdd (laptop)?
<ForSpareParts> I see a lot of people talking online about VAAPI backends for VDPAU, and some chatter about an XVBA backend, too. But I’m not sure how to get it set up, or even if I can, with fglrx.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, I wonder why graphic drivers on Linux kernel are buggy. Do the vendors make the graphics hardware especially for MS platforms?
<neldogz> does anyone know if rsync will recopy all files everytime you run it unless you specify the --ignore-existing parameter?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Or maybe it's about Linux which doesn't enforce vendors to release source code of their drivers - so that they release binary drivers whirch can't be audited.
<IceBot3000> FuzzyWhirlpool: Windows drivers are the primary focus, because it has a far larger marketshare plus PC gaming is a large motivator
<FuzzyWhirlpool>  neldogz, have you read rsync manual?
<neldogz> FuzzyWhirlPool: yes but i guess i dont understand fully
<neldogz> I am used to Robocopy from Microsoft where the /mir switch just skips over anything that already exists.. i am trying to create an equivalent using rsync
<neldogz> rsync -rltDvi --progress --ignore-existing --delete --log-file=/home/user1/Desktop/MIR/rsync_NetBackup /media/user1/Data-931GB-NTFS/NetBackup/ '/media/user1/WD-1.8ExFat/NetBackup/'
<neldogz> thats what i have so far
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Oh, the Robust File Copier program to copy files over network.
<neldogz> i am using the -rltDvi switches instead of -a because i am copying to an ExFat partition
<Guest7706> i installed nvidia 340.24 on my ubuntu 14.04 and then screen is balck after restarting    why ?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> rsync, the Remote Synchronization should be able to do the job.
<StartButtonFTW> anyone know how to force alsamixer to unmute upon reboot?
<GreatPotato> Is there an easy way to downgrade PHP5.5 to 5.4 in Ubuntu 14.04?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Guest7706: because nvidia binary drivers are buggy. Go with nouveau instead.
<IceBot3000> FuzzyWhirlpool: You have no idea of the issue, it's probably not that the drivers are simply "buggy"
<neldogz> FuzzuWhirlpool; remote synchronization?
<OliPicard> Greetings all. Quick question. How do you setup UFW to accept inbound port 80 connections via a single ip address?
<OliPicard> i am using the following commands ufw allow from [IP
<OliPicard> ] to www which is causing me to get an invaild destination message.
<FuzzyWhirlpool>  OliPicard, have you read ufw manual?
<sasuke> hi all, i was unable to connect to my device, can anybody help me out please
<OliPicard> Yup been reading the ubuntu wiki and digital ocean's article too.
<OliPicard> "invaild destination address" is the error.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> I mean `man ufw` output.
<cfhowlett> !details| sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest7706> what is nouveau ?
<cfhowlett> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> Guest7706 nvidia video driver
<sasuke> it was trying to connect but it is saying "stream setup is failed"
<Guest7706> which can i install on my ubuntu ?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> !info nouveau-firmware | Guest7706
<ubottu> Guest7706: nouveau-firmware (source: nouveau-firmware): Firmware for nVidia graphics cards. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 20091212-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 82 kB, installed size 524 kB
<OliPicard> FuzzyWhirlpool: I have just seen a manual just tried this command.  sudo ufw allow from [IP] to port tcp/80 however it's coming back invaild also tried other commands too.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau | Guest7706
<ubottu> Guest7706: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.10-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 76 kB, installed size 299 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Have you enabled ufw?
<OliPicard> bingo had to set the proto!
<Guest7706> for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<sasuke> apriciated if any help
<FuzzyWhirlpool>  sasuke, what device do you have the problem with?
<Busybyeski> hello, can anyone help me to use command line to sort a directory of directories by recursive filesize?
<sasuke> FuzzyWhirlpool, how can i check that
<sasuke> ??
<Guest7706> ubuntu 14.04 after login crashed  why  ?
<zacktu> My xubuntu 12.04 says that an update would require installation of untrusted packages such as linux headers, linux image, etc.  (3.2.0-67) -- what's going on?
<SouL> Anyone knows how to setup a multiseat ubuntu? Easy. With an application or something=
<StartButton> zacktu:  NSA trying to gain access again?
<xangua> !gpgerr | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<sasuke> hi dont know, what to do , but found this "http://pastebin.com/YVxuRBXe" on /var/log/syslog file.Anybody please help me
<Guest7706> why ubuntu 14.04 after loging crashed /
<Guest7706> ?
<sasuke> Guest7706, whats happening .. did you find anything on the logs
<zacktu> !gpgerr | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu, please see my private message
<Guest7706> sasuke : i have to  after login Alt+ctrl+F1  and then sudo service lightdm restart
<sasuke> Guest7706, i am not quite sure about it, but check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/449479/ubuntu-14-04-lts-crashes-after-login
<Dave404> Oops, looks like it doesn't want to work without the regex flag: grep -rl "gupfiihzra" . | xargs sed -i -r 's/<\?php \$gupfiihzra.*\$cmhvuwnohn-1; \?>//'
<liox_> hi
<liox_> You can not give me a support to restore my VPS I use Ubuntu 04.12 with IPSConfig panel that ran apache 2.2 and php 5.3 then I upgraded to php 5.5 and apache automatically upgraded to 2.4 which broke all my virtual host with the message Forbidden You do not have permission to access / on this server. one example http://agenciazig.com.br/
<liox_> ples help me =(
<liox_> ops ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !brazil|liox_
<ubottu> liox_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<danileigh79> An6bod6y know if there is a way to auto-hide the launcher bar only if certain criteria are met, e.g. opening Chrome browser?
<ik_> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi ik_
<ik_> how are you ?
<OOOOOO> how do i make this game work  in dos box
<OOOOOO> hi
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: which game?
<cfhowlett> !details | OOOOOO
<ubottu> OOOOOO: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OOOOOO> street rod
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: why didnt you say that? why did you only say "this game"?
<OOOOOO> i did not know if you knew what street rod was
<OOOOOO> i just said this game
<OOOOOO> i just merm in general
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: if you run the installer with dosbox it will mount the installer path as "C:"
<OOOOOO> how do i do that i new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: so (if you read the man page) you can set a folder as "C:" then set the install binary to be anoher drive letter
<OOOOOO> i would know  his os if it was done for me
<OOOOOO> i would not haft to touch a  key
<ik_> how are you ?
<OOOOOO> i dont know nothing
<OOOOOO> about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !manual|OOOOOO I believe you.  read the manual.  come back later.
<ubottu> OOOOOO I believe you.  read the manual.  come back later.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kostkon> OOOOOO, if you aren't familiar with dos and/or dosbox, then  try using a frontend like dbgl  http://members.quicknet.nl/blankendaalr/dbgl/
<OOOOOO> i know some not all
<ik_> mi neither
<OOOOOO> to be honest i did not get arecovery cd with my computer and i had no os i have no other choice then this os
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Basic_Setup_and_Installation_of_DosBox   a quick websearch brings that up...have you seen that page?
<OOOOOO> i like ubuntu some it has some features windows will never have  it faster too
<OOOOOO> but i just dont uderstand it i read thing and the thing i read turn out to be e
<OOOOOO> wro\ng
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO install steam.  install steam games.  play.
<OOOOOO> what steam games
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I'm setting up a home webdev environment on Ubuntu 14.04.  I have installed postfix for sending mail.  Am I correct in thinking that I will need to configure it to send mail through a trusted server (bluehost, gmail, my ISP) if I want to send mail to the world at large?  If there is a better channel for this question please let me know.
<OOOOOO> what is steam
<OOOOOO> cann i run dos
<OOOOOO> on it dos games
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO some dos games are available in steam.  www.steampowered.com
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay you're in the right channel.
<OOOOOO> you want me to gowhere
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: you would need dosbox in Windows too to play old DOS games
<OOOOOO> yeah i know
<OOOOOO> i can run dos  box in that but i cant figure it out in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: its not hard to use, once you work out the commands you can make a bash script to do it all
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: run it in a terminal.....
<OOOOOO> how do i mount
<OOOOOO> c :\
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: read the link I gave you earlier.....its all there/. Why do you think I got it for you ?
<OOOOOO> when i type mount c
<OOOOOO> it dont  do nothing
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: read the link
<OOOOOO> i dont read websites no more to much wrong infromation
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO then we cant' help you.  find someone local, pay them and enjoy your system
<OerHeks> OOOOOO, so you do trust this information?
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: that is the dosbox wiki on the dosbox official website!
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: and what is to stop you being given incorrect advise by users
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: your logic is seriously flawed
<OOOOOO> 0but what is this room for then
<OOOOOO> this room is for help
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: I gave you a link which is correct
<OOOOOO> aint it
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO information and assistance - which you were given.
<OOOOOO> i be back in here then
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: basically too lazy and want spoonfeeding commands
<OOOOOO> i cant beleve he just cant type the command to mont
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: mount what> You need to tell the system what to mount
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: think about is
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: think about it*
<OOOOOO> what is the mount command
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: read the wiki, you''ll understand
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO open a terminal.   man mount will tell you all about that command
<OOOOOO> cant you just tell me what i need to typ
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO type:   man mount
<OOOOOO> ty
<OOOOOO>  then what do i do hit  enter
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO yes.  then you read.
<OOOOOO> i cant under stand the wiki
<OOOOOO> just tell me what i need
<OOOOOO> please
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO it doesn't work that way.   if you are unable/unwilling to learn how to manage your own system, you can probably find someone locally, pay them and have them set it up for you..
<OOOOOO> i typed in mount
<OOOOOO> what do i do now
<OOOOOO> after i type mount
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO actionparsnip gave you the wiki link with the info you need.  read it.  follow it.
<OOOOOO> i just tell me cant you just type it fro me in the room
<OOOOOO> geeeeeeez
<OOOOOO>  this guy does not know how to run dos box
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: this is getting boriong and you are obviously too lazy to read so we'll do this
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: sigh
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO find a pay the experts if you refuse to do it yourself.  I won't be responsible for your errors.  Now let's move on.
<OOOOOO> you are getting borning i told you i dont understand you not help me
<TJ-> OOOOOO: Ubuntu is Free Open-Source Software, where "Free" is your *FREEDOM" to explore, learn, and extend it.
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO what city, state are you in?
<Pici> (countrY)
<OOOOOO> by giving me some stupid ass site i know you know the commands and you not ever going to tell me because you dont know how to run dos box
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: i told you how you can help yourself, that is the point
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: if you always need spoonfeeding t
<cfhowlett> OOOOOO profanity is not allowed - nor is it necessary.
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: stuff like this you will never be good and always ask for help
<Pici> OOOOOO: We are not experts in dosbox.
<OOOOOO> you making me out to cuss
<ActionParsnip> OOOOOO: or you can take some time and learn how to do things and be more autonymous
<OOOOOO> you dumb and you donr know how to do it
<o_> you allow him to any people and im the one that get in truble
<eeee> lol
<o_> fuck you pici
<o_> annd fucking die
<eeee> *!~o@*
<cfhowlett> !ops | o_ profanity
<ubottu> o_ profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<preyalone> What package is unix `time` command from?
<ActionParsnip> preyalone: run:  dpkg -D time
<ActionParsnip> preyalone: run:  dpkg -S time
<ActionParsnip> preyalone: second one
<preyalone> ActionParsnip: is there a regex pattern i can use, like 'time$' for just the binary? getting thousands of unrelated results
<Jack64> hey guys I just updated mysql through apt-get upgrade and it gave an error saying it had dependecy problems.. it was working fine before I updated. I'm on 12.04.4
<Jack64> now I can't even start it to backup my DBs, what to do?
<rewbycraft> Jack64: What errors?
<genii> Jack64: Have you tried: sudo apt-get -f install  ...yet?
<Jack64> genii: yes, and rewbycraft it's errors in portuguese but it says mysql-server can't be installed because it depends on mysql-server-5.5, and when I apt-get install/upgrade mysql-server-5.5 it says mysql-server-5.5 isn't configured
<Jack64> it was all working before, i had like 10 DBs working 100%
<preyalone> dpkg -S `which time` says "time: /usr/bin/time". does that mean it's from the "time" package?
<rewbycraft> Jack64: Some error must've happened during configuration. Can you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and pastebin the output?
<Jack64> rewbycraft: sure, it'll take a minute tho
<DusXMT> or better yet, "sudo env LC_ALL=C dpkg --configure -a"
<rewbycraft> DusXMT: Good point.
<Jack64> rewbycraft: invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Jack64> that's pretty much the only error in English
<DusXMT> Jack64: If you run my command, it will be in english, put the output into a pastebin
<rewbycraft> Jack64: Can you do DusXMT's command and actually pastebin the entire log?
<Jack64> ok ok, 1min
<tgunr> Question: If you have a live system with two identical HDD what would be the best way to duplicate /dev/sda to /dev/sdb? I can stop most all the application processes but cannot bring the system completely down to copy the drive over unmounted using `dd'. Guess my question is can I use `dd' in this situation or should I go ahead and format, create file system, then rsync over the files?
<Jack64> here you go: http://pastebin.com/diKc12bJ
<cfhowlett> !clone | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<rewbycraft> That's the most useless error I've ever seen APT give.
<Jack64> rewbycraft: indeed
<joelmo_> how can i remap keys on my keyboard, the layout on my laptop and the usbkeyboard i plug in differs, the super keys are on different places and some other keys are different too, maybe it would be nice if i could change layout with ibus using alt-space or something
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: not me
<Jack64> any way to get the databases saved before I purge/install?
<cfhowlett> tgm4883 right/  sorry
<rewbycraft> Jack64: You might wanna check the apt logs in /var/log to see what's actually happening. I need to go eat though.
<cfhowlett> !clone | tgunr
<ubottu> tgunr: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Jack64> rewbycraft: ok, thanks for your help
<tgunr> its not another machine, it's /dev/sda -> /dev/sdb
<absk007_> is there any shorthand for `mv` cmd?
<eeee> more shorthand than mv ?
<cfhowlett> absk007_ shorthand?  mv is already pretty darn short!
<cfhowlett> tgunr never done it myself, but I suspect rsync would meet your use profile
<absk007_> cfhowlett, no i mean i saw somewhere `mv /opt/file1.txt{,file2.txt}`
<cfhowlett> absk007_ see the man page for "mv" ...
<absk007_> cfhowlett, it's not in there or i couldn't find anywhere.
<TJ-> absk007_: You're asking about shell expansions, e.g. see "man bash" "/^EXPANSION"
<absk007_> TJ-, thanks.
<rajmahendra> I just upgraded my ubuntu to new one when i restart i am getting boot error showing "Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line 14: out of memory" Anyone help me to solve this.. its not at all displaying login scren.
<UnknownNick> any one experinaced in stash installing in ubuntu
<cagri> hello, when i have two windows of google chrom open, and i want to switch between them by clicking on the  icon on the unity panel, my whole system freezes. does anyone know why?
<rajmahendra> i found this soluton but i am unable to login to system but how can i execute the command ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/421891/fontconfig-error-out-of-memory
<TJ-> rajmahendra: start the system in Recovery mode
<rajmahendra> TJ-: how to run the recovery mode ?
<TJ-> rajmahendra: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<aboudreault> Does anyone know how could I get that damn grub-efi-amd64-signed to install?
<aboudreault> (the package installation)
<TJ-> aboudreault: "sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed" ?
<ServerSage> aboudreault: What error are you getting?
<DJ> anyone know setup idea mobile broadband?
<aboudreault> yes. The installation just crash with grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<aboudreault> i'm testing the manual installation since the installer just crash with that error too
<genii> From the sound of that, looks like you are trying to install it onto a persistent USB installation
<ilovelinux> hi
<aboudreault> using a usb key yes, from the live dvd
<alexherbo2> Hi
<aboudreault> cd
<ilovelinux> hi alecherbo2
<DarkSector_> So I am on raring and it's not supported any longer. Anyway I want to upgrade to the latest release but my repos are giving me 404 and I want a way that doesn't include making me reinstall the whole os
<DJ> usb 3g modem huawei ..run new mobile broadband and setup but no connection.
<DarkSector_> So what can I do?
<ilovelinux> I need your public IP address of the modem
<ilovelinux> tank you
<webmind> wut?
<ilovelinux> I need your public IP address of the modem
<cfhowlett> ilovelinux i'm NOT giving you my public modem address!
<alexherbo2> http://bpaste.net/raw/475543/
<alexherbo2> I have hard probleme with my hard drive
<alexherbo2> :(
<rajmahendra> TJ-: it says not using locking for read only lock file  dpkg was interrupted you must manually run sudo dpkg --congiure -a to correct teh problem.
<ilovelinux> what is your public IP address of the modem
<cfhowlett> ilovelinux no.  no.  and HECK no.
<TJ-> rajmahendra: OK, you'll probably need to remount the root file-system read/write
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|DarkSector_
<ubottu> DarkSector_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rajmahendra> TJ-: when i run dpkg it says unable to access dpkg status area readonly file system
<TJ-> rajmahendra: which should be done with "mount -o remount-rw /"
<rajmahendra> TJ-: and then purge the font ?
<DarkSector_> cfhowlett: Okay let me see if this works
<TJ-> rajmahendra: If you then do "mount | grep / " you should see (rw) to indicate it is read/write now
<TJ-> rajmahendra: now redo the "dpkg --configure -a" and then purge the font
<rajmahendra> TJ-:  when i run 'mount -o remount-rw /' it says /dev/sda1 already mounted or /busy
<Glycan> Could someone explain, please, what exactly the difference between lightdm, LXDE/Xfce/etc, Openbox, and Compiz/Metacity/etc is?
<TJ-> rajmahendra: my fault, typo! "mount -o remount,rw / "
<super> lightdm control your login session
<cfhowlett> Glycan different look and feels
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<super> lxde is another desktop environment lighter than xfce
<Glycan> I'm not asking about the difference between LXDE and Xfce, I'm asking about what the different levels of things do
<super> compiz are using to give you the special effects for your desktop environment
<super> Glycan, they are absolutely not different at all
<Glycan> I'm not entirely sure what those classes of things are called, otherwise I'd jsut ask about them. Desktop environment, window manager, display manager...?
<sjmikem> My left mouse button has stopped working on my 2nd monitor
<rajmahendra> TJ-: its ok its running now with many setting up..
<sjmikem> can anyone help me resolve it without rebooting?
<Glycan> super: lightdm is the same type of thing as openbox?
<super> lightdm is not openbox
<Glycan> the same *type* of thing
<super> lightdm is the login session manager
<Glycan> like, from what I've understood KDE and GNOME are the same type of thing (window managers?)
<TJ-> sjmikem: is the 2nd monitor running a 2nd X session?
<sjmikem> TJ- no it's all one X session AFAIK
<super> lightdm is your bouncer you must have username and password before you go inside that desktop club
<Glycan> that's the display manager?
<sjmikem> TJ- I have one X process, two lightdm processes
<ilovelinux> what is your public IP address of the modem
<cfhowlett> ilovelinux why?
<DarkSector_> cfhowlett: okay that works. I don't even need to upgrade. I can just use those packages
<ilovelinux> Public IP: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<sjmikem> TJ- I guess kill lightdm was not the right answer
<cfhowlett> DarkSector_ true, but you really SHOULD consider upgrading to a supported version -
<sjmikem> TJ- what should I do next time it happens?
<FuzzyWhirlpool>  ilovelinux, you could find it via `/whois ` irc command.
<DarkSector_> cfhowlett: well in about 30 days I won't be using this machine anyway. So I will install the new version on the new machine I get
<cfhowlett> DarkSector_ sounds like a plan.  consider 14.04 as it has Long Term Support - 5 years!
<DarkSector_> Woohoo
<DarkSector_> Thanks for the help cfhowlett, later.
<cfhowlett> DarkSector_ happy2help
<Frantic> Hey guys, I've just tried installing ubuntu on a new computer, Dell machine, Intel C602 chipset. Then I went to Youtube to see if sound works. It works, but the quality is horrible. Any idea how I would fix that?
<lotuspsychje> Frantic: did you install graphics driver?
<Frantic> The one thing I've tried is plugging my headphones in the front jack, instead of the back jack. Starngely, the front jack is better, quailty is not horrible, but it's quite low
<Frantic> lotuspsychje: I've installed the nvidia driver, yes, why do you ask?
<lotuspsychje> Frantic: and sound drivers?
<Frantic> lotuspsychje: no, not sure what sound drivers I should install
<lotuspsychje> Frantic: double check your additional drivers section
<Frantic> lotuspsychje: I don't recall seeing anything in the additional drivers section, should there have been something in there?
<lotuspsychje> Frantic: just to make sure is why i ask
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Frantic
<ubottu> Frantic: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TJ-> sjmikem: If it isn't with 2 X sessions my suspected cause can't be correct.
<WXZ1> I have a bunch of wav files and cue sheets for those wave files, how do I view the audio with cue points?
<sjmikem> TJ- any tips on diagnosing further?
<invisiblek> anyone have a socket 2011 board/cpu running that can run a quick command for me?
<sjohnson> i think you mean LGA2011
<invisiblek> yea, sure w/e
<TJ-> sjmikem: My thought was some application had captured the mouse but if it works on one monitor but not the other, I can't think how that would occur, if you've got your desktop over both
<Guest49127> hello, where can I get support with my ubuntu? i am having troubles with monitor
<SouL> Anyone knows how to setup a multiseat ubuntu? Easy. With an application or something.
<joakim_> What do you mean with "multiseat" "Soul"?
<Psi-Jack> heh
<SouL> joakim_: ultiple users using one personal computer, each with their own console, consisting of a keyboard, a mouse and a monitor.
<SouL> multiple*
<Jack64> guys I have purged my install of mysql-server and mysql-server-5.5 and still can't install using apt-get, what can I do? I need it up
<Beldar> SouL, lots of wiki's here is one. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multiseat
<Frantic> Guys,  I've just tried installing ubuntu on a new computer, Dell machine, Intel C602 chipset. Then I went to Youtube to see if sound works. It works, but the quality is horrible. Any idea how I would fix that?
<SouL> Beldar: I try to understand that but I don't know if I'm going to be able. I'm not a computer scientist or anything, just a user
<helpi> hello, my ubuntu spread view causes my system to freeze, does anyone know how to fix this
<helpi> ?
<rajmahendra> TJ-: thank you so much it works :)
<joakim_> Soul is asking for a simple way, i'm looking  at it.Brb
<rajmahendra> you saved my office laptop :D
<SouL> joakim_: thank you very muhc
<dionisio> hello ubuntu friends
<xxneolithicxx> hi all
<damearin> hello i got a question
<dionisio> i installed ubuntu 14.04 and after some tweaks the top bar disapeared. doesanyone knows how to make it visible again?
<dionisio> i make gnome flashbak and remove some unity libs
<Guest49127> guys, i have connected two diffrent monitors to my laptop using vga (one by one of course) and used them with my laptop monitor as two monitors, now when i have only laptop, after logging in, i get black screen, i have to boot from usb, initframs says, that there is conflict with two vga monitors, but right now no one is connected. liveusb runs perfectly, what can i do, to force display on my laptop monitor? i cant use console for that,
<Guest49127>  but i can modify files from usb
<xangua> dionisio: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install back what you removed
<dionisio> thank you xangua. ill let you know
<mojtaba1> Hi, I am using Mac as a remote machine and Ubuntu as a local machine and I have enabled X forwarding on Mac. But the problem is that, when I try to open an application, it opens in Mac not in Ubuntu. Do you know what should I do? (I heard changing the $DISPLAY manually is not safe.)
<damearin> what is the difference betwenn apt-get and aptitude because this os seems to be like the point where ubuntu split from debian so im confused
<vik1231> does the 14.04 kernel update released yesterday ? so how do i upgrade
<xxneolithicxx> im having issues installing lightdm on ubuntu server 14.04, I have tried 'sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg mate-desktop lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter mate-desktop nvidia-experimental-310' but all I get on boot is a underscore cursor on the top left of my screen
<Psi-Jack> xxneolithicxx: Why did you install an X server on a server?
<WXZ1> I have a bunch of wav files and cue sheets for those wave files, how do I view the audio with cue points?
<Frantic> Guys, Just installed Ubuntu on a Dell machine, Intel C602 chipset. Then I went to Youtube to see if sound works. It works, but the sound quality is horrible. Any idea how I would fix that?
<dionisio> xangua, its the same. ill reboot to check if anything changed. brb
<Beldar> SouL, Try to understand this is free help and some things you have to do yourself one being research and exact issue addressing.
<xxneolithicxx> Psi-Jack: wasnt sure if I was missing Xorg stuff that was causing my lightdm not tostart
<SouL> Beldar: Yes of course, thank you very much.
<xxneolithicxx> it looks like lightdm just starts and then bails
<Psi-Jack> xxneolithicxx: Why do you want to install an X on a server?
<xxneolithicxx> but theres no errors in the logs
<xxneolithicxx> Psi-Jack: how else would you run Mate without xorg?
<Frantic> Anyone? :(
<helpi> Help my unity scale effect keeps crashing (super + w)
<joakim_> "Soul" When im reading the info at the "wikipage" it seemes like multiseat is "working" yet in Ubuntu, but it would in the future.
<vik1231> does the 14.04 kernel update released yesterday ? so how do i upgrade
<Psi-Jack> xxneolithicxx: Why do you want to run Mate on a SERVER?
<Allusoar> Im late in on this, but what is your graphics vendor. Intel, nvidia, etc.
<joakim_> Ofcourse I could be wrong but it seemes correct
<xxneolithicxx> Psi-Jack: because I do :-) run along if you have no input other than why
<Beldar> Frantic, Please no anyone stuff it shows a lack of patience and is a by itself a waste of all out times.
<Psi-Jack> Quite silly.
<Beldar> our*
<SouL> joakim_: com dius?
<Joseph_> Hi
<usr13> Lumiette: And be sure that if you have a UEFI partition to leave it alone
<Joseph_> i am facing strange issues with ubuntu 14.04 server
<Allusoar> Try installing "xserver-xorg-video-*"  where * is you graphics vendor,  without quotations. Then use startx.
<Joseph_> any one help out pls
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815466/
<dionisio> xangua, its the same... thank you anyway
<Psi-Jack> Joseph_: Sorry, I don't see pls anywhere in this channel at this time.
<Beldar> Joseph_> any one help out pls NOne of this please, post all in one set as well.
<Frantic> Beldar: I have no idea what you tried to say
<Beldar> Allusoar, For an X startX is not correct in  general.
<Allusoar> and the person who asked how would you run mate without xorg, there is xvesa, which I would not use because its way too glitchy
<Allusoar> startx would be to test it, not use it all the time
<Joseph_> Hi sorry what you mean
<Joseph_> can you help me to out ?
<Beldar> Frantic, Post your issue all together in one post no hello's no pls, keep it to the point.
<dionisio> help lease. top bar (user, time, session/reboot menu) is not visible. how an i make it visible again?
<Allusoar> and yes start x does start an xserver through xorg, if you would like to test it hit ctrl+alt+f2 then login and type startx
<Frantic> Beldar: I did post it alltogether
<Allusoar> it will launch your default xsession
<OerHeks> Joseph_, is this on ARM ? you might want to join #ubuntu-arm
<xxneolithicxx> Allusoar: its linux, theres almost always another way ;-)
<Beldar> !details | Allusoar
<ubottu> Allusoar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> Frantic, I'm not going to argue with you it took three posts including a pls help to just get a pastebin, that is not really how this works here.
<Allusoar> I was trying to help Psi-jack
<Psi-Jack> Allusoar: Pardon?
<joakim_> Sorry, Soul...trying to find a solution to youre problem beacuse I want this to ..what do you mean with com dius?
<dionisio> help lease. top bar (user, time, session/reboot menu) is not visible. how an i make it visible again?
<Frantic> Beldar: dude, I think you're mixing me up with someone else, no idea what pastebin you're talking about
<Allusoar> Psi-Jack: wasnt sure if I was missing Xorg stuff that was causing my lightdm not tostart
<Joseph_> not able to install any package on ubuntu server 14.04
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815466/
<Psi-Jack> Allusoar: I was simply asking why someone would want to install Xorg, Mate, or lightdm on what they labeled as a "server", not a desktop.
<xxneolithicxx> Joseph_:  have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Allusoar> Because some people run minecraft servers, etc, on ubuntu servers that require a gui to run.
<Joseph_> Yes
<Psi-Jack> Allusoar: Which is a horrible excuse.
<Beldar> Beldar> Frantic, Please no anyone stuff it shows a lack of patience and is a by itself a waste of all out times. THis is what we are addressing seems pretty straight forward we are mixed up as you cannot understand basic communication, sorry if I followed that.
<Allusoar> but gets the job done, so i find it a solution not an excuse
<SouL> joakim_: sorry sorry. Yes, Thanks for helping me out. It's just I'm trying to get this since a lot of time and all I found is old or you have to be a mega computer engineer to use it :(
<xxneolithicxx> Joseph_: did you install conflicting kernel meta packages at any point?
<Psi-Jack> Allusoar: It's an excuse. As-is minecraft. ;)
<usr13> Joseph_: See line 14
<usr13> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<xxneolithicxx> usr13: that should not prevent him from installing other stuff in most cases
<Allusoar> its not an excuse, have you tried running a minecraft on a distro other than ubuntu server?
<usr13> xxneolithicxx: See lines 10 - 13
<xxneolithicxx> usr13: i saw them
<usr13> xxneolithicxx: Ok, if you have any further advise, tell Joseph_
<xxneolithicxx> autoremoves are a recommendation but should not prevent you from installing, the real issue is the errors thrown by runparts leaving the packages unconfigured
<usr13> xxneolithicxx: Did you also see lines 102-108?
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815494/
<Joseph_> same
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815494/
<xxneolithicxx> usr13: exactly why i asked Joseph_ if he had changed or modified the kernel meta packages installed at any point
<joakim_> Soul: Yeah,,,Im no mega computer engineer to but Multiseat would be fantastic.. But in real life it's more simble with different computers and so on. ..But it's definitely possible and doable
<xxneolithicxx> Psi-Jack: because I want my server headless most of the time but to be able to jump into the desktop when I need to
<xxneolithicxx> *manually
<Allusoar> It looks to me like you broke an update and tried to autoremove the packages. I did this a couple days ago. Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a", then use "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<Psi-Jack> xxneolithicxx: A server you should never /need/ to use X. If you do, you're doing it wrong.
<Beldar> Allusoar, Try to preface with nicks, a broken upgrade might need a a apt-get -f install
<Allusoar> if it gets it done your not doing it wrong
<xxneolithicxx> Psi-Jack: lol everybody is "doing it wrong" according to somebody
<usr13> Joseph_: df
<Allusoar> no because the system still thinks its upgrading and the lock will not let you run "apt-get install -f"
<joakim_> Soul: You and me  is just gonna wait for a solution for that problem cause people are looking in to it. But it is a matter of hardware and components to
<Beldar> !who | Allusoar
<ubottu> Allusoar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Allusoar> k
<Beldar> Allusoar, The sudo dpkg --configure -a may unlock, than if a broken install apt-get -f upgrade is needed at times. Hard to to follow your help as you are not using nicks.
<SouL> joakim_: Yes! I bought a great computer for sharing it with my family (to don't waste more money on more computers) because I though I could make it multiseat
<Allusoar> Beldar: the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" will unlock it and try to continue the update, will fail, remove the lock, then all you have to do is "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" again.
<Semen_Dickman> hi
<Semen_Dickman> how much for ubuntu?
<eeee> $0
<Joseph_> yes
<Joseph_> seems again i run the same command
<Joseph_> get same :)
<Semen_Dickman> i do this on ubuntu and i get error...wtf to do?
<Semen_Dickman> no no what i actually meant was
<Semen_Dickman> which one is better? ubuntu or windows 8?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Semen_Dickman> !ot
<mojtaba1> Hi, I am using Mac as a remote machine and Ubuntu as a local machine and I have enabled X forwarding on Mac. But the problem is that, when I try to open an application, it opens in Mac not in Ubuntu. Do you know what should I do? (I heard changing the $DISPLAY manually is not safe.)
<Semen_Dickman> which one is better? ubuntu or windows 8?
<Psi-Jack> Semen_Dickman: Linux
<bazhang> thats offtopic here
<Semen_Dickman> which linux?
<Psi-Jack> Semen_Dickman: Any
<Allusoar> joseph_: this is your pastebin right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815494/
<Semen_Dickman> why not windows...?
<MavKen> Semen_Dickman, I left win 8 for xubuntu... first timde using linux
<Psi-Jack> Semen_Dickman: Windows sucks. Off-topic. Pick a new topic. DO you have any Ubuntu questions?
<MavKen> I'll never go back to windows
<Semen_Dickman> why ? please tell me bra
<xv247> hello
<Semen_Dickman> not fast?
<Psi-Jack> Semen_Dickman: Troll elsewhere.
<TJ-> !ot | Semen_Dickman
<ubottu> Semen_Dickman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Joseph_> yes
<Allusoar> joseph_: if it is your pastebin use "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" and "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and do the update and upgrade.
<MavKen> can I pm you Semen_Dickman
<Semen_Dickman> please bra
<Joseph_> ok
<Psi-Jack> Semen_Dickman: Troll elsewhere.
<Psi-Jack> Sweet.
<Psi-Jack> Arigatou gouzimasu Pici-san!
<Beldar> Allusoar, Sure, however since you had not been using nicks it was a matter of searching the channel and trying to figure out if the help you were giving was the best. That was my only concern, we help and watch each other here for best help results.
<mozzarella> will ubuntu replace nautilus?
<mozzarella> in the next release
<cyrildz> Hello all
<Beldar> mozzarella, with what?
<Allusoar> Beldar: What?
<xxneolithicxx> mozzarella: didnt they already for an older version
<mozzarella> Beldar: with a new file manager of their own?
<xxneolithicxx> *fork
<cyrildz> I have some question about ubuntu SoundMenu
<Beldar> mozzarella, Like what, and what makes you think they are?
<xxneolithicxx> mozzarella: or at least pin to an older version
<dirkc> I'm struggling with UFW, is this the place to ask?
<mozzarella> Beldar: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU4OTY
<Joseph_> still going on
<Joseph_> we wold wait for few minutes
<Allusoar> Joseph_: What was the output of the commands?
<Beldar> mozzarella, This is support ask canonical we are not canonical.
<Joseph_> i run the two command
<Joseph_> no error
<Joseph_> then  update
<Beldar> !who | Joseph_
<ubottu> Joseph_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Beldar> Joseph_, besides prefacing with nicks lay off the enter.
<lsd_> close
<Joseph_> :)
<Allusoar> Joseph_: did the update and upgrade work?
<cyrildz> I have implemented for my App the mpris2 specs , I can see the interfaces present on the session Bus through qdbusviewer. But I can't see my App listed in the soundmenu. what should I add in my code to have it shown in the soundmenu?   As a test, I also did a notification  class to send notifactions through Dbus and it works
<Joseph_> still upgrade going on
<eeee> clear
<Joseph_> same issues
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815577/
<Joseph_> :)
<Beldar> Joseph_, Can you compact your posts please it is easier for the channel and your help. Think before just hitting the enter please. ;)
<OerHeks> Joseph_, why do you have a mix of ARM kernels and normal intel kernels ?
<Joseph_> any way to remove ?
<Joseph_> ARM
<OerHeks> Joseph_, remove the 'signed kernels' i guess
<Allusoar> when removing use "sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>"
<Joseph_> any option to set default setting
<Allusoar> Joseph_: Try "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade"
<Joseph_> Ok
<MavKen> is apt-get clean like apt-get autoremove?
<TJ-> MavKen: no
<Allusoar> MavKen: its the same but removes all packages from the cache
<TJ-> MavKen: autoremove removes installed packages that are no longer depended on by any other package, and aren't marked "Essential" or "Priority: required"
<MavKen> oh ok
<Joseph_> bad time for me :)
<Joseph_> same message
<Joseph_> :)
<MavKen> I run "apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y" once per day on laptop and server
<MavKen> one day ill install unattended upgrades
<dirkc> I can't seem to simply block http traffic, I run 'ufw deny 80' but traffic still goes through
<Allusoar> Joseph_: What version are you on again?
<Joseph_> 14.04
<Joseph_> i guess final option format :)
<Allusoar> Joseph_: do you have synaptic
<Joseph_> if need i would install
<Joseph_> only apt-get
<Allusoar> Joseph_: Try sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<Joseph_> done
<Allusoar> type sudo synaptic
<Joseph_> done going on :)
<Allusoar> Joseph_: with synaptic open goto edit and hit fix broken packages
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815627/
<Allusoar> Joseph_: with synaptic open goto edit and hit fix broken packages, it should automaticly fix dep problems.
<Joseph_> let me try
<Joseph_> this is server
<Joseph_> no GUI
<Allusoar> try sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815641/
<Allusoar> one sec firefox desided to freeze on me
<daftykins> Joseph_: have you run "apt-get clean" and "apt-get -f install" yet ?
<Allusoar> yeah we already did that
<daftykins> was there a pastebin of it?
<Allusoar> we have tried almost everything so far
<Joseph_> Yes
<Allusoar> his pastebin is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815641/
<daftykins> Allusoar: not of the commands i said... else i wouldn't have asked
<daftykins> Joseph_: please pastebin the above
<Allusoar> i had that problem many times before and all the fixes that work for me arent working for him
<daftykins> well, installing synaptic was sure as hell not an answer :)
<mojtaba1> Hi, I am using Mac as a remote machine and Ubuntu as a local machine and I have enabled X forwarding on Mac. But the problem is that, when I try to open an application, it opens in Mac not in Ubuntu. Do you know what should I do? (I heard changing the $DISPLAY manually is not safe.)
<Allusoar> guys what is the command to get running process id's
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815641/
<daftykins> Allusoar: ps -ef
<Pici> Allusoar: ps aux
<Allusoar> thanks
<daftykins> Joseph_: that's the same ID
<Allusoar> firefox is still "running"
<daftykins> Joseph_: paste fail? :)
<daftykins> Allusoar: if you're asking a question please phrase one
<Allusoar> dafty: are you a bot?
<Joseph_> do we need new ?
<daftykins> Joseph_: i asked you to run "apt-get clean" then "apt-get -f install".
<daftykins> Allusoar: what makes you ask something so daft?
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815676/
<Allusoar> dafty: well you said phrase a question if im asking one, I was just giving output to the answer you gave me, I wasnt phrasing a question
<A1Recon> I would like some advice for buying a Bluetooth Headsets.... Has anyone heard of those Hybrid Wired/Wireless Bluetooth Headsets? I drive a bike and wear a helmet so.....  I want to use it for PC and Android smartphone at the same time? But I wonder if the headsets have enough audio clarity...
<daftykins> Allusoar: right but i don't know what your issue is, so telling me firefox is still running is about as useless as a chocolate teapot :)
<daftykins> *useful
<daftykins> Joseph_: so what's the story with your system? what were you doing before it got into this state?
<laspahr> hmm.. anyone use pidgin? I'm just now getting it started up, after fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04
<Allusoar> dafty: you dont have to state or "phrase" a question to let people know there is a problem
<blz> Hello!  How can I set a audio device (card 1, device 7 in `sudo aplay -l`) to be the default audio device?  This is under ubuntu server 14.04
<daftykins> Allusoar: this is a support channel. i cannot read minds, phrase a question for someone to answer please :)
<Joseph_> its open stack compute
<Joseph_> its working well
<Allusoar> Is daftykins a bot? I cant tell.
<Pici> Allusoar: no.
<Allusoar> Im so confused.
<getseclectic> how can i tell what dns server dnsmasq is using? i'm having trouble getting my dns to work properly on my work vpn
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<blz> Allusoar, seeing as how he makes typographical errors, I'm going to go with "no"
<laspahr> eeee: I got Ubuntu fresh install on.. have *most* of my files, Idk if any got lost
<laspahr> but stuff isn't installed how I had them or anything... /:
<Joseph_> suddenly not working , suddenly i try to install  nova
<Allusoar> well there are AI bots designed to make those errors to be more human like, Iv coded one before..
<daftykins> Joseph_: no, looks like one pretty broken setup you've got there.
<getseclectic> i found 'nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4.DNS.' somewhere but i dunno if it's right
<daftykins> Allusoar: please either get back on topic or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<eeee> laspahr: congrats :)
<laspahr> also, is there a command I can run to make this not show leave/enter?
<Allusoar> daftykins: you got me off topic in the first place, I was trying to help someone and you interupted me.
<eeee> laspahr: if you want to get all your packages back (i dont think it includes the ppa's, which is what you want though right?) you can.
 * daftykins glances at Pici and rolls his eyes
<eeee> laspahr: you did do the dpkg --get-selections > .... before the installation right ?
<A1Recon> oops wrong chat room sorry
<A1Recon> so sorry
<laspahr> eeee: yes I did that, but idk that it did any good.. idk what to do with it
<Pici> Lets just move on then, and get back to real support :)
<Joseph_> any other way to fix ?
<MajorTom> hello
<laspahr> what's the IRC command to hide enter/leave alerts?
<Allusoar> anyways I came originaly to ask how do I add startup sounds and login/logout sounds for ubuntu studio?
<Pici> !quietirc | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Joseph_> somthing kernel level
<OerHeks> laspahr, depens on the client
<OerHeks> *depends
<laspahr> ah thx
<MajorTom> excuse me,,,,can I ask you a thing?
<eeee> laspahr: are you on xchat2?
<laspahr> pidgin
<laspahr> I would use hexchat, which is what I had installed, but idk if I wanna go through the hassle of it again
<Allusoar> o.o
<MajorTom> ...
<Allusoar> what.. just.. happened
<Pici> MajorTom: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MajorTom> uh ok thanks Pici
<eeee> laspahr: check the settings > text events > join / part /quit ..etc.
<eeee> (something like that)
<MajorTom> I'm using Lubuntu....and xchat
<laspahr> found it aha
<laspahr> think it worked
<laspahr> now... idk if I like this or how I had it b4 better...
<moultonl> Anyone know how to install a particular version of java form the webupd8 repo?  I'm trying to get 1.6 v33
<MajorTom> I can't connect to a certain irc network using xchat nor usinf firefox
<MajorTom> and I can't unfderstand why!
<eeee> MajorTom: does it use ssl ?
<eeee> MajorTom:  you need to add "+" before the port if so..
<MajorTom> no that I know...
<daftykins> moultonl: it tends to be filled with auto downloaders so i think it's intended for latest versions only (which is wise given java's many security issues). however, it's also a PPA so we cannot support it here
<bprompt> MajorTom:   try another ports maybe
<MajorTom> the strange things is that I can't connect to their website using firefox too
<Allusoar> does anyone know when skype will get updated for linux? caught up with windows?
<bprompt> MajorTom:    they also might be down for  a bit, and that happens
<daftykins> Allusoar: third party software is off topic here.
<MajorTom> I thought it too...but I can conenct using another computer
<laspahr> okay, just getting things figured out again.. heh
<laspahr> I think I got this to autojoin
<laspahr> and login and whatnot
<bprompt> MajorTom:   try another ports maybe
<MajorTom> so I uninstalled my browser and installet it again
<MajorTom> ok I will try thanks
<Allusoar> daftykins: sorry I just thought my question was a question, my bad
<laspahr> eeee: is there a way I can get all my stuff reinstalled? or no? /:
<MajorTom> Allusor...I think they will put it on repositories at the next realese
<eeee> laspahr: it's as simple as dpkg --set-selections /path/to/packages
<Allusoar> laspahr: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall *" might work
<laspahr> ah.. okay thanks eeee!
<MajorTom> ok folks I return beating my head on the wall^^
<Allusoar> laspahr: im not eeee..
<MajorTom> see you and thanks everybpdy
<eeee> Allusoar: that's not what's going on here..
<Allusoar> eeee: please excuse me while I reassemble my mind as it has been blown
<laspahr> lol
<eeee> Allusoar: what's up, why's it blown
<laspahr> dang, why is it showing join/leaves still? ._.
<Allusoar> eeee: brain needs to reboot, give it a sec
<shekhu> thanks eeee, the meeting got over. The client said the file is not really required
<eeee> shekhu: hehe that's good
<shekhu> I'll hang around in this IRC more from now. Will only learn :D
<eeee> yeah it's a good place
<daftykins> as long as you stick to policy we'll get on famously \o/
<shekhu> I dont know if I have enough knowledge to contribute but will only learn :D
<laspahr> hmmm.. would it be worth it to make a new user on Ubuntu?
<getseclectic> anyone know how to debug networkmanager/dnsmasq?
<daftykins> getseclectic: what's happening?
<getseclectic> it seems like it isn't using my dns settings from my vpn config
<getseclectic> i changed the ipv4 settings to addresses only and specified a dns server, but it isn't using it
<Kireji> in the past when I've rebooted my server, sometime when there is a Loong wait before it comes back up, people have told me it's doing some kind of disk checking.  particularly bad when it's been a long time since last reboot.  Is there a way I can do whatever disk checks before I reboot so the long wait doesn't happen?
<Kireji> by long I mean 20-30 minutes
<getseclectic> it works fine if i have it set to route everything through the vpn, but not when i disable that
<getseclectic> i added some static routes and everything seems to be working fine except dns
<daftykins> getseclectic: confirm the active DNS server via nslookup ?
<getseclectic> you mean which server i'm using?
<getseclectic> it's always 127 because it's going through dnsmasq
<daftykins> getseclectic: haha, yes that's what my sentence says
<daftykins> ah :/ i disable that junk
<getseclectic> yeah i'm starting to think i should
<getseclectic> if i stick the name server in resolv.conf it works fine
<daftykins> sorry i didn't realise it did that
<laspahr> eeee: that command didn't work
<eeee> laspahr: what was the error
<laspahr> dpkg: error: --set-selections takes no arguments
<Guest34975> hi hi
<Guest34975> anybody here??
<braveleg> Hi everybody.
<braveleg> I got a problem with my laptop.
<eeee> laspahr: dpkg --set-selections < /path/to/packages
<eeee> sorry
<braveleg> lenovo g510
<Guest34975> wats the singapore channel?/
<laspahr> eeee: dpkg: error: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<braveleg> I've installed ubuntu 14 on it and then tried to install additional amd drivers
<laspahr> tried it w/ sudo but it just gave me a new line after
<laspahr> so did it work?
<braveleg> Installation was succesfull, though after reloading the system didn't manage to enter graphic mode
<OerHeks> !sg
<boakill> need help with terminial settings, CTRL+C no longer cancels processes. How do I change it back/
<eeee> laspahr: i think so, you have to run a couple commands now
<laspahr> eeee: like?
<OerHeks> Guest34975, #ubuntu-sg >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingaporeTeam
<braveleg> Could anybody give a hint how can I return to default drivers?
<braveleg> Via console.
<blz> Why does apt-get try to install a full-fledged desktop environment when I try to install nvidia-319?  Is there a way to *just* get the drivers?  I'm installing nvidia-319 vdpauinfo & libvdpau1
<eeee> laspahr: run sudo apt-get -y update
<daftykins> braveleg: drives for what?
<Guest51457> how can i remove registered vga devices without using terminal? i can only modify files (liveusb)
<Joseph_> Hi
<eeee> laspahr: then run sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<daftykins> blz: more to the point why didn't you just use xbmcbuntu instead of going through all this.
<braveleg> graphic card
<Joseph_> seems sudo aptitude update  is working
<daftykins> braveleg: what kind and what did you install?
<Joseph_> it will help us ?
<blz> daftykins, because I needed the expert-install mode to set up RAID
<blz> daftykins, and the expert-mode install doesn't work/isn't supported in xbmcbuntu
<Joseph_> sudo aptitude update is working
<braveleg> I found "Additional drivers" icon in applications list and then chosed "Proprietary drivers" for graphic card. Is that what did you asked about?
<laspahr> eeee: it's saying between 1h 30m to 2h...
<laspahr> screw slow wifi
<daftykins> braveleg: yes but i still need to know what *kind* of card you have to know whether it was nvidia or fglrx you were offered
<RavinduL> Guys, I am using the 'try ubuntu' option on my laptop before installing the OS itself, and I noticed that the webcam isn't usable although it is detected. The webcam is a Bisoncam NB Pro. Do any of you know how to fix this?
<boakill> how to i make console set ctrl+c to cancel
<RavinduL> Guys, I am using the 'try ubuntu' option on my laptop before installing the OS itself, and I noticed that the webcam isn't usable although it is detected. The webcam is a Bisoncam NB Pro. Do any of you know how to fix this?
<braveleg> Ah, right. I have AMD Radeon R7.
<braveleg> And was offered fglrx.
<OerHeks> boakill, how did you disable it?
<anddam> hi, I'm trying to update a edubuntu 13.04 to latest ubuntu, Software Updater reports "Failed download latest repository" "Check your internet connection"
<daftykins> RavinduL: please do not repeat yourself
<braveleg> lspci console command, by the way, didn't even detect it. I guess it might be related.
<anddam> I don't have any further info, where can I get those?
<daftykins> !eol | anddam Follow the last link here
<ubottu> anddam Follow the last link here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<RavinduL> oops, im sorry, but will anyone help me?
<blz> RavinduL, how are you trying to use it?
<RavinduL> blz, what do you mean by how? I'm  trying to use a webcam...
<RavinduL> blz, the hardware gets detected but I don't see an image.
<blz> RavinduL, what process are you going through in your attempt to capture an image?
<blz> RavinduL, what program are you using?
<blz> RavinduL, what settings are set?
<blz> RavinduL, etc
<laspahr> eeee: ~1hr now .-.
<RavinduL> Cheese webcam booth. And as mentioned before, the webcam is one that came with my laptop.
<RavinduL> Not seperate hardware.
<RavinduL> blz, what do you mean by settings?
<blz> RavinduL, can you launch cheese from the command line and tell us if any error messages appear?
<RavinduL> Nope. sudo cheese and cheese both work perfectly.
<blz> RavinduL, so log messages at all?
<anddam> daftykins: confirmed it's EOL, reading how to upgrade now
<blz> *no
<eeee> laspahr: yeah it's upgrading everything
<RavinduL> blz, nope.
<blz> RavinduL, in the cheese preferences, can you check that your webcam is selected?
<laspahr> eeee: slow wifi sucks...
<RavinduL> blz, it is.
<blz> Hmm that is very strange.  I'm out of ideas... sorry =/
<RavinduL> blz, do you think that as I have not installed Ubuntu yet, this happens?
<ses1984> RavinduL: it should work even though ubuntu is not installed
<RavinduL> blz, will it be fixed if I install thewebcam?
<RavinduL> ses1984, Well it doesnt
<ses1984> RavinduL: probably if it does not work in 'try ubuntu' then it also will not work if you install it
<ses1984> what model laptop is it?
<blz> RavinduL, I thought the webcam was already installed?
<blz> RavinduL, but yes, it could be a driver issue
<blz> RavinduL, i'd look it up on google if I were you
<RavinduL> blz, How can I get drivers then?
<anddam> daftykins: btw the software upgrade asked for a 700MB update even without editing sources.list I'm doing that now and will eventually follow the wiki
<blz> RavinduL, you have to google your webcam's model and do a bunch of reading
<blz> I'm not sure offhand
<anddam> daftykins: thanks
<ses1984> RavinduL: what model laptop is it?
<boakill> how do you make terminal cancel with ctrl+c
<ses1984> you press ctrl+c ?
<boakill> ses1984: doesn't do it, hwo do you set it
<braveleg> You don't know?
<RavinduL> ses1984, its a CLEVO W240HU
<anddam> bye
<ses1984> ctrl+c just sends an abort signal but whatever is running doesn't have to obey or maybe it's trying to obey but not done doing that yet
<ses1984> RavinduL: hmm i tried googling a few things about the laptop model number and nothing came up. sorry.
<ses1984> braveleg: sometimes if a program has rapidly dumped a huge amount of text to terminal, if you press ctrl-c, the program may terminate or have already been terminated but the buffered text is not done getting dumped by the terminal emulator
<ses1984> i mean, boakill, what i just said ^
<CooLL> hi all
<blz> Is it possible to install nvidia-331-updates without installing a full-fledged graphical desktop environment?
<Chaos_Zero> I used cx_freeze to compile my script and it made one binary and a lot of .SO files. Works great when run from terminal. To run from the terminal I know it can be placed in /usr/bin, but where do the .so files go?
<Chaos_Zero> what is the standard folder I can place them in? (if any)
<threeseas> is there an easy way to remove all the windows like distracting bloat salesware from ubuntu 14.04?
<uRock> threeseas, what "bloatware" are you referring to?
<packetscaper> Hello
<eeee> threeseas: are you refering to the dash stuff ?
<alpha> a
<wolter> Can I install a package bypassing a depenency and not get "but it is not going to be installed" messages on dependencies of further packages I am going to install?
<wolter> dependency*
<mdn15> \Does kernel 3.13.0-30 have support for xen?  I followed Ubuntu's steps to upgrade the Hardware Enablement Stack and I am now seeing kernel panics in my xen vm's.
<przemek> hello my client requested /home - grow  , partition , what does it mean? Is it Fill to maximum allowable size?
<mdn15> I am getting a netdev watchdog transmit queue 0 timed out panic
<threeseas> I installed samba buit cannot find it in all teh buy this shit stuff
<jobarte> hi guys
<cool_boy> is it possible to append output of server logs on local system? without killing process on server??
<mdn15> hi jobarte
<jobarte> mdh, hi \o\
<ioudas> does anyone know how to enable vcstime on ubuntu 14.04 desktop edition? I have it set to console mode /etc/kbd/config lists do_vcstime=yes
<jobarte> I have a little question that will decide if I will search for this or not
<ioudas> yet it does not show up until i manually execute it
<jobarte> is possible to measure data traffic in/out by protocol?
<ioudas> What am I missing? Also how do i shut off the monitor from powering off in the console
<threeseas> does samba no longer work in 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 828 kB, installed size 11091 kB
<jobarte> is possible to measure data traffic in/out by protocol?
<lotuspsychje> jobarte: you mean a bandwith monitor?
<jobarte> lotuspsychje, yes, but I need to see usage by protocol (http, https, ftp, smtp)
<jobarte> today I use vnstat, munin and observium
<jobarte> and locally nload
<furkan> jobarte: wireshark maybe? that's probably overkill for just measuring traffic, but just off the top of my head
<aban_> I am going to buy "TP-LINK TL-WN951N 300 Mbps Advanced Wireless N PCI " -  is this one working in ubuntu ?
<jobarte> furkan, is possible to use wireshark on ubuntu-cli?
<Redban> Hi , How do I enable Java in chromium browser? Java working fine in Firefox.
<threeseas> is there another way to access a printer connected to the ubuntu box from another computer on the network.... samba is installed but does not really exist
<furkan> jobarte: it comes with a GUI i don't know if it supports CLI as well
<lotuspsychje> !java | Redban
<ubottu> Redban: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Pici> jobarte: no, use tcpdump instead.
<Redban> ubottu I have java installed and working fine
<ubottu> Redban: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !cups | threeseas
<ubottu> threeseas: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<liox_> hi
<daftykins> welcome.
<ipso> Running Ubuntu Raring, I'm trying to apt-get update, but its saying it can't find a bunch of files, when I manually check http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/, there is no directory for raring... Do I need to use a different repository?
<liox_> I upgrade my php to 5.5 was 5.3 and he also upgraded the apache 2.2. to 2.4 and it broke my web server all vhosts are with Forbidden anyone have any suggestions to help me?
<daftykins> !eol | ipso You're running EOL, please follow the last link. but a clean install would be easier
<ubottu> ipso You're running EOL, please follow the last link. but a clean install would be easier: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<liox_> my server is linode vas ubuntu 14.04 with ISOConfig3
<liox_> ISPConfig3
<daftykins> liox_: apache channels would be more relevant, but definitely also ask in #ubuntu-server
<ipso> daftykins, thanks
<daftykins> ipso: your first port of call would be apache's access log to see what requests are doing
<lotuspsychje> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<crackhead> can anyone help me get my newly compiled driver to install? I'm stuck at the last step.. insmod wont' work.. and I don't know why!
<funnymouth> i like to lik the bluud
<funnymouth> out of in the person
<funnymouth> i see ur handsome face dont b sad about it
<funnymouth> come on
<funnymouth> :)
<laspahr> eeee: what now, It's asking me to Configure grub-pc
<cdm10> Question -- does Ubuntu EOL mean the repositories are unavailable, or just that they won't get new packages?
<daftykins> cdm10: it means a distribution version is no longer supported, thus will no longer receive security updates - and so you should not use it
<cdm10> daftykins: Due to some bugs in particular software versions, I am using an Ubuntu Quantal virtual machine -- however, as of today I am unable to install any packages.
<cdm10> daftykins: I understand that it will not receive security updates. Does that mean that the existing package repositories should be unavailable?
<amartinez> hello
<cool_boy> how to check on which port an application is running?
<cool_boy> or how to check on specific port what is running?
<daftykins> cdm10: yes they are taken offline after a release reaches EOL status
<cdm10> daftykins: Alright, thanks.
<daftykins> cool_boy: netstat -tuln
<OerHeks> lsof -i >port>
<daftykins> cdm10: i'd recommend you go back to 12.04.4 precise which is LTS, still in support for a year or more
<cdm10> daftykins: yep, that was my thought.
<cool_boy> OerHeks: lsof -i 8069?? to check on 8069?
<daftykins> cool_boy: just run mine.
<Artemis3> cdm10, the repository is available but in a different place, and yes no updates anymore, the packages there are frozen
<cdm10> Artemis3: yep, was informed of the different place just now.
<cool_boy> daftykins: it is just telling local Address, Foreign Address, State
<danileigh79> Anybody know if there is a way to auto-hide the launcher bar only if certain criteria are met, e.g. opening Chrome browser?
<OerHeks> cool_boy, lsof -i :8069
<daftykins> cool_boy: oh yeah of course, my apologies.
<OerHeks> danileigh79, no, there is no such option
<cool_boy> OerHeks: it returns "python  936 ubuntu    5u  IPv4   9107      0t0  TCP *:8069 (LISTEN)"
<danileigh79> OerHeks: Okay, thanks
<cool_boy> daftykins: np , thanks )
<Artemis3> daftykins, support for 12.04 LTS is 5 years lol so 12+5 = 17
<daftykins> Artemis3: that's lovely but irrelevant for me, if i'd really wanted to give the question asker a specific answer i'd have used a bot trigger or looked it up.
<Artemis3> its kinda more than "a year" tho.
<daftykins> Artemis3: yeah, apply such info to the person asking in future please.
<braulio> Hi, I'm  trying to create a bootable USB with Unetbootin, but for some reason I can't browse through my files to select the ISO (it only shows Computer/root and no files)... also when I select the USB device, it doesn't show me any option, although my flash drive mounts just fine. Any suggestion on what should I do?
<daftykins> braulio: which OS is this in?
<compdoc> doesnt Unetbootin change the install to add its own crap in there?
<Artemis3> technically it is you suggesting it and you mentioning "a year" indeed im correcting you there to not mislead people thinking that the LTS will end 3 years before it should :) But thats ok if you don't want receive any comments about your comments.
<Artemis3> daftykins
<bekks> compdoc: Uhm, no? :)
<daftykins> Artemis3: do not highlight me again please.
<ste_> ed2k://|file|Tutta.Colpa.Di.Freud.2014.iTALiAN.DVDRip.XviD-TRL.[tutankemule.net].avi|1467924480|16AC80494C7E9592645616076FABB0FF|h=MCSM2NJRUTK2YEAJLUO3RDKDHS2N5SJL|/
<braulio> daftykins: I'm in Lubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> braulio: ok nevermind, i was going to suggest an alternative if you were creating from Windows
<Artemis3> daftykins, you can configure your irc client accordingly, and you may use your client ability to ignore users. Try to cool down more in public channel please.
<braulio> daftykins: I'm exactly trying to create a Windows bootable USB, I always used it when I was in Xubuntu, but I have no idea why this is happening.
<OerHeks> Artemis3, please stop beiing picky, and read more carefull > .... still in support for a year or 'more'
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to type ` on a normal windows keyboard?
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  14.04.  What does it mean when the screen dims?  Seems to happen sometimes when a screen is taking a long time to process something and other times looks like a bit of a freezing bug?
<paolo_> sera
<MarcGuay> Ok, in this case it looks like Aptana crashed...
<OerHeks> MarcGuay, i usually press ' + space
<eeee> cuddylier: it's next to the "1" on the keyboard
<cuddylier> eeee: Oh, "?
<MarcGuay> cuddylier: top left corner
<cuddylier> Ahh
<cuddylier> `
<cuddylier> Got it, thanks, silly me
<MarcGuay> OerHeks: Was that comment for me?
<OerHeks> sorry MarcGuay , was for cuddylier
<MarcGuay> I expect more from you
<OerHeks> MarcGuay, that freezing dim is normal, while doing very large calculations
<paolo_> ce nessuno che mi aiuta
<MarcGuay> Java crash actually, I should have guessed...
<alazare619> on /etc/network/interfaces how do you set multiple dns servers
<alazare619> do is just do dns-nameserver1 then dns-nameserver2 or what
<laspahr> eeee: help?
<laspahr> Configuring grub-pc?
<eeee> grub-pc ?
<laspahr> yeah..
<eeee> what's that?
<laspahr> grub-pc package is being upgraded
<eeee> oh ok
<laspahr> The grub-pc package is being upgraded. This menu allows you to select which devices you'd like      │
<laspahr>  │ grub-install to be automatically run for, if any.                                                   │
<laspahr>  │                                                                                                     │
<laspahr>  │ Running grub-install automatically is recommended in most situations, to prevent the installed      │
<laspahr>  │ GRUB core image from getting out of sync with GRUB modules or grub.cfg.                             │
<laspahr>  │                                                                                                     │
<laspahr>  │ If you're unsure which drive is designated as boot drive by your BIOS, it is often a good idea to   │
<laspahr>  │ install GRUB to all of them.                                                                        │
<laspahr>  │                                                                                                     │
<laspahr>  │ Note: it is possible to install GRUB to partition boot records as well, and some appropriate        │
<laspahr>  │ partitions are offered here. However, this forces GRUB to use the blocklist mechanism, which makes  │
<eeee> nevermind
<laspahr>  │ it less reliable, and therefore is not recommended.                                                 │
<OerHeks> !paste | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<laspahr> how do I use paste.ubuntu?
<eeee> laspahr: install grub to your /dev/sda
<eeee> laspahr: apt-get install pastebinit
<laspahr> hold up.. how do I select it?
<Shadow}}> Hello; This line was g... Uh nvm, My entire screen just went purple...Lets start with that..
<eeee> when you want to send the output of a command to paste.ubuntu use "| pastebinit" e.g "ls /home | pastebinit"
<Shadow}}> Looks like infrared...
<Shadow}}> Nvm again, Bad connection. Anywayy... This line "sudo service networking restart" <- Did I mess this up?
<eeee> Shadow}}: no but it is sudo service network-manager restart
<Shadow}}> Ahhh. Thank you eeee
<cuddylier> Anyone know why on ubuntu 14.04 putting the interfaces up and down screws it up and deletes all additional interfaces? http://puu.sh/ahcj2/b5ddeb240c.png
<cuddylier> If I reboot all the interfaces come back fine
<laspahr> eeee: how do I select sda..? /:
<cuddylier> but putting eth0 up and down kills them all
<Shadow}}> Kept telling me The Job had Stopped and Was running, Confusing me >->
<eeee> laspahr: why is grub-pc installing anyways? the dpkg is doing that?
<laspahr> I guess so, when you told me to type 'sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade'
<Smeg42> Question: I believe I have discovered a issue with the kernel in 14.04 dealing with the Kernel Key Managment can I submit a bug report or could the problem be answered here.
<laspahr> aha I figured out how to select, but which one do I need to select? sda, sda6, or sdb?
<laspahr> eeee: ^
<Smeg42> be careful wrong choice there leads to ow I lost my OS today
<eeee> laspahr: sda
<laspahr> ookie dokie
<eeee> sdb is still the ext hdd right ?
<OerHeks> !bug | Smeg42
<ubottu> Smeg42: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<laspahr> I believe so eeee
<eeee> (lsblk)
<Smeg42> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<laspahr> okay, it's finished now
<laspahr> so after sudo apt-get deselect-upgrade what do I do?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using Mac as a remote machine and Ubuntu as a local machine and I have enabled X forwarding on Mac. But the problem is that, when I try to open an application, it opens in Mac not in Ubuntu. Do you know what should I do? (I heard changing the $DISPLAY manually is not safe.)
<eeee> laspahr: i think all the packages should be installed now
<laspahr> should I restart? /: it says computer needs to restart to finish installing updates
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> okay, I'll brb then :)
<eeee> ok
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using Mac as a remote machine and Ubuntu as a local machine and I have enabled X forwarding on Mac. But the problem is that, when I try to open an application, it opens in Mac not in Ubuntu. Do you know what should I do? (I heard changing the $DISPLAY manually is not safe.)
<laspahr> back :)
<eeee> wb
<eeee> all good?
<laspahr> looks the same as before I restarted
<blubberbop> In respect to timezones, are there timezones that have fractions? like, +1.5 hours for example?
<laspahr> yes blubberbop I believe so
<laspahr> unless I'm mistaken
<blubberbop> laspahr: wut... ? There goes my dogmatic belief that it was always +1 +2 +3 +4 etc... which would make sense..
<OerHeks> blubberbop, some timezones have half hours
<blubberbop> Yes its true, unless its not... Alrighty! :)
<laspahr> When I went to Merida, MEX I think it's in between Central and Eastern US Timezones
<eeee> i dont think so, but while installing ubuntu i noticed that some areas are in another vertical line but in different time zones
<eeee> it's pretty weird
<blubberbop> I have somebody claiming that caracas has like +30 minutes over some other timezone..
<blubberbop> I'm weirded out..
<laspahr> eeee: is there anything else I need to do? it's not the same as it was before, but that's bc I don't have all the ppas
<laspahr> Ah i need to install boot-repair...
<Shadow}}> Erm. Wouldn't that imply... Wait not why I'm here, Here cause my flash player seems to be buffering slow. Is there some sort of settings I can change to speed that up?
<eeee> laspahr: how is it different from before the install ?
<eeee> laspahr: if it's booting up fine, no need for boot-repai
<eeee> *boot-repair
<laspahr> I mean, it's not the same since the fresh install. and it's not booting up correctly, I have to hit F9 each time it boots
<laspahr> so I can choose Ubuntu
<laspahr> then that goes to grub, which boots to Ubuntu
<Grille> hey, i have a little/big problem upgrading my system 12.04.4 … reboot still works :)  http://nopaste.info/2a65ccde85.html
<Shadow}}> Heya eeee; Does increasing the size of which Flash can store data increase video buffering at all?
<eeee> laspahr: you can fix that yourself btw
<laspahr> w/o boot repair?
<Grille> procps cannot be configured … and all following packages depends on this
<eeee> i think so yeah
<laspahr> or w/o your help? lol
<laspahr> cuz I've used boot-repair before, but if I don't need it I won't use it
<eeee> it's up to you
<laspahr> well how do I remove the ppa for boot-repair..?
<laspahr> if I go w/o it
<Shadow}}> Kay... So... How do I change Flash storage on Xubuntu? o.o
<cuddylier> Is there a way to use ifup eth0 to bring back up all the eth0 interfaces rather than doing them all manually?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I'm at ubuntu forums, trying to login... It lets me login, but it then immediately reverts me back to unregistered.
<eeee> laspahr: when you lsblk, is there a mounted at /boot/efi ?
<laspahr> sda2
<k1l_> Aki-Thinkpad: try #ubuntuforums if their website is broken
<quickezed> I've installed postgresql-9.3 via apt-get however I don't have a /etc/postgresql/ directory. psql is present, along with the init script. /etc/postgresql-common/ also exists.
<eeee> ok open the terminal
<quickezed> Any ideas what has happened?
<laspahr> already on terminal... lol
<laspahr> I rarely close the terminal haha
<eeee> ok, cd /boot/efi
<eeee> then ls
<eeee> laspahr: do you see a Boot and EFI folder?
<Shadow}}> Yes, no, maybe can I repeat the question..without it being spam? Nope? Kay then. Gonna go look around... If i come back cause I messed something up I blame the silent ones =.=
<laspahr> eeee: yes!
<eeee> cd Boot
<eeee> wait
<laspahr> no?
<eeee> sorry, cd EFI
<Grille> hmmm, it was net.ipv4.tcp_mem in /etc/sysctl.d/30-iscsitarget.conf
<laspahr> okay
<laspahr> next
<eeee> laspahr: cd Boot && cp bootx64.efi bootx64.efi.backup && ls
<eeee> cd Boot first
<eeee> then run the cp command
<laspahr> cp: missing destination file operand after ‘bootx64.efi.backup’
<eeee> yeah sorry
<laspahr> cp: cannot create regular file ‘bootx64.efi.backup’: Permission denied
<eeee> sudo cp
<laspahr> bkpbootx64.efi bootx64.efi bootx64.efi.backup
<laspahr> eeee: now what?
<eeee> seems boot-repair has already been there, bkpboot... is its doing i think
<eeee> anyways we'll continue
<laspahr> okay..?
<eeee> type rm bootx64.efi
<eeee> then cd /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<laspahr> rm: remove write-protected regular file ‘bootx64.efi’?
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> Permission denied
<ikonia> laspahr: have you not done a re-install yet ?
<laspahr> one sec
<eeee> sudo
<laspahr> eeee: now cd /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu?
<laspahr> ikonia: I reinstalled Ubuntu
<laspahr> fresh, had a backup but trying to fix boot issues
<ikonia> laspahr: why is it not working then ?
<eeee> laspahr: yeah
<laspahr> ikonia: idk
<laspahr> eeee: then?
<ikonia> laspahr: did it work after a clean install or just not work after the re-install
<eeee> ikonia: he has to press f9 to boot into grub, i think the efi is hard coded
<ikonia> eeee: while I would agree, based on the fact that he said "he had this working" before he screwed it with an ubuntu-touch install, it seems unlikley
<eeee> ikonia: he had boot-repair, it would have fixed this
<ikonia> this seems all very unlikley
<diphther1al> hey, i'm currently booted into windows, but i have an external drive attached onto which i'd like to install ubuntu from an ISO i've downloaded
<laspahr> eeee: can we finish later..? I gotta go /:
<ikonia> that it worked first time out of the box, then broke with ubuntu touch, then a re-install doens't work out of the box
<eeee> noo
<eeee> you cant boot
<laspahr> I can't..?
<eeee> hold on
<diphther1al> i don't have the option of making bootable media right now; is there some way for me to install it onto that drive?
<laspahr> I won't turn off
<laspahr> it'll stay on
<laspahr> it's plugged in
<bekks> diphther1al: Not using Windows.
<eeee> its 2 more commands
<laspahr> quickly pls..?
<laspahr> my family's leaving me lol
<diphther1al> bekks: ah, fair enough
<diphther1al> perhaps i'll attempt to use DriveDroid to install it, then
<eeee> cp grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<eeee> actually one command
<diphther1al> (it's an android app that allows you to make your phone bootable; it includes a few linux isos, among them an ubuntu livecd)
<laspahr> done?
<eeee> yeah
<laspahr> perfect
<laspahr> thanks sooo much!
<tyv_ls_gm> why does firefox have so many problems running google maps street view?
<eeee> np
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: it's not firefox, it's the plugin and linux in general
<tyv_ls_gm> so what's up with that? ikonia ?
<tyv_ls_gm> i need maps
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tyv_ls_gm> is there =like an app or soething that will work better on ubuntu?
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: ask google
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: no
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: it's the plugin required to display maps has pretty average/below average linux support
<tyv_ls_gm> lol. good one. you owuld think chrome being open source developed would work well with an open source os
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: what does chrome have to do with anything ?
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: you said firefox
<tyv_ls_gm> ikonia, chromium open source project?
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: what does that have to do with anything ?
<tyv_ls_gm> yeah well the same chit is going on with chrome
<admin_> liaotian\
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: right - because it's the PLUGIN
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: please control your language also
<tyv_ls_gm> is there a way to tell if it's my interenet? oh sry, i thought it was ok. ok, is there a better plugin?
<tyv_ls_gm> which plugin is it ikonia ?
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: no
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: it's a specific plugin
<tyv_ls_gm> which one?
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: it's a flash based one
<ikonia> can't remember the exact name/version
<tyv_ls_gm> oh ok. yeah flash has a lot of issues on linux huh.
<OerHeks> html5 should do wonders for maps
<ikonia> OerHeks: maps isn't html5 compatible is it ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am wondering of some good places to round up some people to work on a plugin for the ubuntu sdk.  Would Ubuntu-Discourse be appropriate?
<tyv_ls_gm> is there something i can do about using a map with similar features to google maps? ikonia ?
<diphther1al> well, thanks again
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: I'm not aware of a replacement for google maps that has good linux support
<tyv_ls_gm> thanks ikonia i'll see if i can find something
<tyv_ls_gm> ikonia, in case you wanted to know scroll down to "Helpful Reply" : https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1002684
<tyv_ls_gm> dude, ikonia it works
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: that reply says "the problem is still there"
<tyv_ls_gm> sorry, the next one
<Findegil> Lol
<eddy_> a
<Baako> hi guys i have a folder in which al the contents is assign to the root use because i unzip using sudo
<Baako> how can i change it to the normal user now
<tyv_ls_gm> ikonia, do you notice the '?' in the end of the url that says ?force=webgl ? what is the '?' for? i dont see the program logic in it. anyone know why?
<eeee> Baako: sudo chown <user> *
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: what ?
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: what URL ?
<tyv_ls_gm> https://www.google.com/maps/preview/?force=webgl
<eeee> (in the directory where you want all the files ownership to change)
<tyv_ls_gm> i also dont understand why the word 'preview' is in there
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: it's just a url ??
<tyv_ls_gm> ok nvm ikonia thx though
<eeee> Baako: then sudo chgrp <user> *
<Baako> ikonia the group of the folders and content is "root"
<HiddenDjinn> tyv_ls_gm: that's an argument passed to web server
<Baako> and the owner is "root"
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: it's just a way of identifying parts of the application
<ikonia> Baako: ?
<ikonia> Baako: what is ?
<Baako> because of that i cant save the files
<eeee> Baako: you need to use sudo chown & sudo chgrp to change the owner & group, check the commands i sent
<Baako> eee the user now is called Baako
<eeee> know that it will change the ownership of all files in the directory you are in
<jhutchins> tyv_ls_gm: That usually indicates that you're dealing with a PHP driven system and what's to the right of the ? is the argument that specifies what page to generate.
<tyv_ls_gm> thansk ikonia what is that way called ? like i dont think it's perl or php or html, but it has to have some language, is it the giggle filesystem?
<tyv_ls_gm> google*
<ikonia> tyv_ls_gm: it's just a url
<tyv_ls_gm> well, dont they have a specific language tow riting their url's?
<tyv_ls_gm> w*
<Baako> eeee the folder is called escalate so its sudo chown & sudo chgrp baako
<ikonia> urls are just text
<Baako> how will i add he folder?
<eeee> Baako: add the folder type sudo chown baako escalate & sudo chgrp ...
<Baako> ...
<Baako> eeee sudo chown baako escalate & sudo chgrp baako escalate
<eeee> yeah
<Baako> eeee [1]+  Stopped                 sudo chown unyime escalate2/
<Baako> eeee [1]+  Stopped                 sudo chown baako  escalate2/
<TJ-> Baako: you put the processes into the background and it is waiting for you to enter your password. type "fg" to bring to foreground
<TJ-> Baako: You might need to do "fg" twice to bring the 2nd job up too
<TJ-> Baako: the correct command should have used "&&" to join them, not "&"
<Baako> TJ- what do you mean please
<TJ-> Baako: " sudo chown baako escalate && sudo chgrp ..."
<eeee> Baako: you didn't type the whole command did you ?
<TJ-> "&" puts the command before it into the background
<Baako> TJ thanks will ry
<eeee> Baako: i meant sudo bla bla, then type sudo bla bla
<Baako> TJ the mean folder escalate as change permission to me but the other files and folders still belongs to the roor user and roor group
<Baako> after escalate2/ should i add * so it will be like escalate2/*
<Baako> after escalate/ should i add * so it will be like escalate/*
<FKLinguista> Good evening, everyone
<TJ-> Baako: To apply changes to all files and sub-directories use the "-R" option, as in "sudo chown -R baako /path/to/base/dir" which will change the owner of /path/to/base/dir and everything in and below it
<FKLinguista> I'm here as an Ubuntu/Mint user and I have a question regarding Caja (fork of Nautilus)
<FKLinguista> Everyone in #linuxmint seems stumped about it, so I figured I'd try my luck here
<grazia> buona sera
<FKLinguista> in Caja, I can't navigate to a file by typing part of its name
<TJ-> Baako: so in your case if 'escalate' is a directory, you'd do "sudo chown -R baako escalate"
<OerHeks> FKLinguista, mint is not supported here, sorry
<grazia> !list
<ubottu> grazia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Baako> TJ- about the group?
<Baako> sudo chown -R baako escalate/ && sudo chgrp -R baako escalate/
<FKLinguista> OerHeks, I understand that, but I couldn't get nautilus to navigate that way, either.  Is this a feature that's been removed?
<TJ-> Baako: If you want to change both user and group at the same time you can simply do "sudo chown -R baako:baako escalate"
<hambonep4u> hello guys.  qq, anyone know of a pastebin server package for ubuntu?   I want to host a pastebin internally on my network
<lengtche> I have the latest version of Ubuntu server installed on a server, which I have root access to, but can't access physically. How can I set up software via SSH that would allow me to RDP into it from Windows? I'm researching it and getting quite lost. :\
<daftykins> lengtche: server doesn't have a GUI to remote into
<Baako> TJ- you are the best Thanks
<TJ-> Baako: "chown" takes the option [<user>][:<group>] so you can do any of "chown baako dir" (change only the owner) "chown :baako dir" (change only the group) or "chown baako:baako dir" (change both)
<lengtche> daftykins, Oh... Maybe that's why I'm having a hard time finding an answer. lol
<daftykins> lengtche: :D indeed, also a *nix host wouldn't really host an RDP server, it'd be another non-microsofty protocol
<quorra> hi there
<lengtche> It's a dedicated box. I only mentioned RDP, because I don't know what the equivalent is for *nix.
<bekks> lengtche: ssh :)
<jhutchins> lengtche: You can set up an rdp server if you have a GUI, but you don't really need it, putty or cygwin will get you via ssh, and you can even forward individual GUI applications.
<quorra> #help
<lengtche> Sounds good! No better time than the present to learn ssh. Thanks! :)
<quorra> exit
<quorra> quit
<jhutchins> lengtche The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<lengtche> Awesome. I've actually never seen that, despite my hours of researching various subjects.
<lengtche> Bookmarked it.
<zubir> greetings
<daftykins> hi
<zubir> i love   irc
<ayman> hello every1
<koell> hello ayman
<ravindu> Hi! I've installed LAMPP on Ubuntu 14.04 and it consists of PHP5, MySQL and stuff like that. Now, if I wanted to uninstall it, should I just remove the directory that it was installed in?
<daftykins> ravindu: no, package management is used for install and uninstall
<ravindu> daftykins: So can I uninstall it using the Synaptic Package Manager?
<daftykins> ravindu: if you installed it via packages yeah, what did you run?
<daftykins> did you use tasksel?
<ravindu> daftykins: I downloaded the setup off the Apache Friends website.
<daftykins> ravindu: oh, you'rea really not supposed to do that.
<daftykins> that's now how to use ubuntu.
<ravindu> daftykins: Okay now I'm panicking. What do I do?
<daftykins> no idea, i'm not familiar with that suite and i'm currently multi-tasking so can't take a look
<daftykins> ravindu: did it download as a .deb ?
<ravindu> daftykins: Nope. The file was a .run file. I used chmod +x (.run file) and sudo ./(.run file) to install it
<blz> I'm having the strangest problem that the guys over at #xbmc were unable to solve.   I'm running ubuntu server 14.04 with the latest nvida drivers installed.  I'm running ALSA w/out pulseaudio.    When I run `speaker-test -c2 -D plughw:1,7` I get noise emanating from my speakers... yet, when check xbmc.log it reports my onboard audio card but not my nvidia one through which I'm doing the sound test.  Any ideas what the problem might be?
<blz> here's aplay -L :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7816738/
<daftykins> ravindu: look if they provide documentation on a script to run to uninstall
<blz> and here's aplay -l :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7816740/
<blz> Oh, I should also specify that the nvidia drives are relevant because this is audio out via HDMI.  Sorry to have forgotten that!
<ravindu> daftykins: what is a .dat file?
<kenr0011001> hola
<ravindu> Because theres an uninstall.dat file in the install directory.
<ravindu> daftykins: Is the .dat file the uninstallation script?
<ravindu> daftykins: According to http://incisiveradar.com/how-to-uninstall-xampp-in-ubuntu/, uninstallation of XAMPP is just a matter of deleting the files.
<ravindu> daftykins: Why is this wrong?
<Redban> hi, getting sound only through headphones. ubuntu 14.04 plz help
<daftykins> ravindu: because in Linux distros with package management, you're supposed to install via packages.
<ravindu> daftykins: so whats the worst that could happen if I just delete the folder?
<ec2-user> How can I donate to lubuntu? E.g. via paypal?
<friendlyfascism> Redban, Have you looked at the sound wiki?
<OerHeks> garethrandall, http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/ or contact your local comunity
<Redban> friendlyfascism : I try couple solution I found on askubuntu but nothing worked
<friendlyfascism> Redban, You can look also at alsa in the terminal and just make sure you look close at the sound drop adjustments.
<friendlyfascism> friendlyfascism : "I try couple solution I found on askubuntu but nothing worked" So that is a no on my question?
<friendlyfascism> !sound | Redban
<ubottu> Redban: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<syee> ubuntu
<syee> so is DDing onto a drive that already has an iso on it cool?
<friendlyfascism> syee, What is your definition of cool?
<syee> it will work
<garethrandall> Even in http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/ there is no link to actually donate. It just refers to group applying for money from donations.
<eeee> garethrandall: when you download an iso i think there is a link to donate
<ravindu> How do I restart Unity in Ubuntu 14.04?
<eeee> ravindu: unity --reset
<ravindu> eeee: thanks :)
<eeee> garethrandall: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.04&architecture=amd64
<ravindu> eeee: It says ERROR: the reset option in now depreciated.
<eeee> sudo unity --reset ?
<ravindu> eeee: It returns the same error
<Anais21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1u0OXYW
<utopiabel> Atari
<kern0011001> hola
<garethrandall> eeee: Thanks. Sounds like a good idea.
<OerHeks> !ops | Anais21 ( looks like same ip again )
<ubottu> Anais21 ( looks like same ip again ): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ravindu> Anyone? How do I restart the unity service?
<friendlyfascism> ravindu, What ubuntu release?
<ravindu> friendlyfascism: what?
<friendlyfascism> ravindu, What ubuntu release? That not understandable?
<ravindu> friendlyfascism: Oh, Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr
<friendlyfascism> ravindu, Not sure on a restart, you can just logut and back in.
<utopiabel> Atari
 * kern0011001 slaps utopiabel around a bit with a large trout
<ravindu> friendlyfascism: Actually, I just found out... You can type 'unity' in a run box (Alt + F2) and the magic happens. BYe!
<ravindu> friendlyfascism: No restart/ log out is necessary.
<friendlyfascism> ravindu, I would just want to know if that is correct I see no evidence it is.
<eeee> in the ubuntu donate, if you play around with the donation it says same as price of a tshirt, etc. at $100 or so it says same price as pair of sexed Emu chicks, and 2 chicken heads appear, what exactly are sexed Emu chicks ? i need to know if i want to donate no animals are being harmed..
<garethrandall> eeee: I believe this just means that the sex of the chicks has been determined. I.e. male or female. Maybe this is just a price comparison. Highly unlikely that any animals are harmed :-)
<daftykins> eeee: their gender has been determined
<eeee> sorry, i was j/k about them being harmed, was curious about what it meant though, thanks
<daftykins> eeee: ;)
<__nateb> I'm setting up a server that needs to ping other apis, my client is claiming that it does not trust anybody's ca certificates. My /etc/ssl/certs folder is empty. Is there a package that contains the default trusted ca certs?
<__nateb> running ubuntu 14.04 server
<lorenz> film
<FuzzyWhirlpool> !info ca-certificates | __nateb
<ubottu> __nateb: ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20130906ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 170 kB, installed size 432 kB
<__nateb> FuzzyWhirlpool: thanks
<FuzzyWhirlpool> yeah, np.
<Foxhoundz> I'm trying to set up wpa_supplicant to autoconnect at startup
<Foxhoundz> before login
<Foxhoundz> Here's the command:  wpa_supplicant -Dwext  -B -C/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa.conf -iwlan0
<Foxhoundz> but it returns the following "You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file wa"
<Foxhoundz> ...and it continues.
<Foxhoundz> I'm on 14.04.
<Jackripthatdoor> multiperps operating system with lot of networking tool. build in ufi support,blackbuntu build ubuntugnu/linux 2.6.35-24-gen
<Jackripthatdoor> if any has information on this operating system much helped.
<OerHeks> Foxhoundz, it is easy to enable wifi on startup, http://askubuntu.com/a/1409   just enable  "Connect automatically" and "Available to all users"
<OerHeks> Jackripthatdoor, blackbuntu is not supported here. i have no info, use google or something
<Foxhoundz> OerHeks: does this also mean it's available BEFORE logging in? I don't usually log in through the GUI. My  Ubuntu acts as a headless server so most of the time I SSH in only to find that it has no connection
<threeseas> is there another way, other than samba, to get computers on a network to see each other?
<OerHeks> Foxhoundz, yes, without any user logged in.
<Jackripthatdoor> OerHeks Point.
<OerHeks> Jackripthatdoor, according to that kernel number, it is pretty old
<Jackripthatdoor> thank i'll bark over to google OerHeks.
<Foxhoundz> OerHeks: another thing: my headless server is connected via HDMI to my TV. For some reason when I turn the TV on once in a while to use the GUI, I get "no input" message from my TV.
<Foxhoundz> As if there was no display output being provided by Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> Arghh
<Foxhoundz> Why does open source software have to be so difficult >_<
<OerHeks> Foxhoundz, with XBMC right ?
<Foxhoundz> OerHeks: XBMC is installed but I don't have it running usually
<Foxhoundz> I tap on the wireless keyboard in hopes of waking the GUI and seeing a login screen
<Foxhoundz> but my TV still shows "no input"
<Freeder> Hello. I moved a hard drive to a new machine. GRUB menu comes up fine, but when I choose the install (or recovery mode) it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor. Alt-F1,2,etc does not bring up a terminal. What could be the error?
<Foxhoundz> once I restart the PC it starts working normally again
<OerHeks> i am not sure how this can be solved, as you have no desktop, no drivermenu ..
#ubuntu 2014-07-19
<Freeder> Hello. I moved a hard drive to a new machine. GRUB menu comes up fine, but when I choose the install (or recovery mode) it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor. Alt-F1,2,etc does not bring up a terminal. What could be the error?
<daftykins> Freeder: a hard disk with an existing install would not have an install option, what do you mean?
<Freeder> s/install/kernel
<Freeder> menu option
<daftykins> Freeder: what hardware elements change between each? try this one out...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Freeder
<ubottu> Freeder: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Freeder> I edited the grub command to include nomodeset, noapic, apci=off
<Freeder> (or whatever exact spelling is) ... no success
<daftykins> Freeder: can you explain the hardware between each?
<Freeder> Two totally different machines.. what are you looking for in particular?
<daftykins> so CPU different, graphics different?
<daftykins> how bad are we talking :D
<Freeder> yes.
<Freeder> all the above.
<Freeder> assume everything has changed, because it has
<daftykins> still both 64-bit capable processors though i assume :>
<daftykins> if it's a 64-bit install
<daftykins> what version is the install, also?
<Freeder> actually, both 32bit
<Freeder> 14.04
<daftykins> Freeder: have you tested a live session from USB?
<Freeder> live CD wont boot properly either... how can I tell it to skip the GUI?
<Freeder> heh ^^
<Freeder> I get command line for a moment or two, then the screen starts blinking
<Freeder> replaced with a mouse, on/off/on/off
<Freeder> (mouse cursor)
<Freeder> banging alt-f2 flashes command line for a second, then back to blinking screen/mouse cursor
<daftykins> Freeder: that's interesting. what hardware? have you reduced the system to the minimal required to run and tried booting live then?
<Freeder> dual 2.8ghz xeons, I think
<daftykins> sorry what *graphics hardware that should've been
<daftykins> server you say
<Freeder> yes, its a 2U HP DLsomething or other
<Freeder> DL380?
<cagri_> hello i need help, my unity starts crashing when using spread view..
<daftykins> Freeder: yeah there are many generations of the same model #
<Freeder> G4, I think
<daftykins> what's the RAM?
<Freeder> 3gb
<daftykins> ouch
<Loshki> Freeder: Do you have a 12.04 live cd you can try?
<Loshki> daftykins: ouch? Ram snob...
<Freeder> Loshki: perhaps... what would that change?
<daftykins> Loshki: welcome to 2014
<boxmein> don't ask. say I installed wubi-ubuntu 14.04 on D:\, I can access C:\ on nautilus but not D:\, wat do
<OerHeks> Freeder, why not try 64 bit?
<Freeder> OerHeks: because I dont have a 64 bit proceessor in the machine
<daftykins> sorry, i don't touch anything WUBI with a bargepole.
<OerHeks> boxmein, wubi is not supported with 14.04
<Loshki> Freeder: it would verify the hardware. And allow you to do a backup and scratch-install, which I think you may need to do, depending on how clever you are...
<Freeder> Loshki: why not 14.04 is what i meant
<Freeder> interesting... I just popped the drive back into the old one (after stripping out the other drives for other reasons) and it said a UUID drive was missing... is it possible it is silently error'ing while GRUB is looking for that drive? Reviewing the GRUB commands at the boot menu, there was no reference to it
<daftykins> Freeder: are you sure it's a 32-bit only xeon 0o
<Freeder> well, I popped in a 64bit install and it yelled at me
<Freeder> so Im' assuming its 32bit
<daftykins> heh
<Loshki> Freeder: oh, I found 14.04 unstable on my own hardware and had to revert to 12.04...
<Freeder> fudge all. I think the HD is a 64bit install. This machine is even older than the one I'm moving it to
<boxmein> why's it in the installer then ;_; OerHeks
<Freeder> sigh.
<Freeder> ok then... rsync'ing to a 32bit disk isn't an option then, is it
<Freeder> of course not.
<Freeder> I hate this place.
<Loshki> Freeder: denial, anger, bargaining, acceptance. Welcome to stage 4. What's on this disk anyway?
<CapitalSigma> hey all
<cagri_> well, can no one help?
<optrusty> Hi
<Freeder> Production server.
<function9> hi
<optrusty> Hi
<Freeder> There's no easy way to xfer all of this then, is there
<opSiri> Hi! :D
<Freeder> I can't think of any way but to reinstall all the binaries
<optrusty> !sudo say Hi!
<ubottu> optrusty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<optrusty> Not u ubottu
<CapitalSigma> not positive if this is on topic here, but: one of my monitors has looked a little funky (looked like scan lines) for a while. it started flickering this morning, and now if i turn it on, it stays on for a second, then turns itself off.
<CapitalSigma> i think it's a hardware issue, but is there something i should check to make sure it's not a software issue before i spend the cash on a new monitor?
<Freeder> daftykins / Loshki , do you concur? I'm hosed?
<Loshki> Freeder: Nasty. Put the disk away somewhere safe as a permanent backup. Are you confident of your ability to reconstruct the server(s)
<Freeder> Yes, but its a LOT of work, heh
<Freeder> Several days
<Freeder> atleast I can mount this and copy configs, I guess
<daftykins> CapitalSigma: yes. it's called #hardware / ##hardware
<CapitalSigma> daftykins: i was hoping someone would suggest that it's software, oh well -- thanks
<Loshki> Freeder: I totally understand. Since you can spin copies of the original disk you could always experiment, but it won't save any time. My biggest worry if you move to newer versions of everything, including the servers, is that you'll hit some kind of incompatibility & it will be a huge time sink. In your place, I'd consider experimenting with different hardware.
<daftykins> xeon servers being non-64-bit sounds like they belong in a museum
<Freeder> I am limited to the HW I have
<Freeder> and I literally have every possible set of incompatiable stuff you could imagine
<Freeder> This machine is 64bit! but has SCSI drives. This one is SATA, but 32bit. This one is SAS, but single core whatever!
<Freeder> no easy way to move stuff around
<Loshki> Freeder: Classic time (yours) vs. money (for hardware) tradeoff. Back to plan A, then? Port it to whatever you can get running...?
<Freeder> oh, and a perfect 2950, but NO USB KEYBOARD
<Freeder> sigh.
<cagri_> Does anyone here have a geforce gt630m graphic card and use ubuntu 14.04
<function9> cagri_: check on nvidia website and select your driver for your gfx card
<cagri_> function9 : i just wanted to know if anyone got it, its not because i need a driver, i have one. It's just because im experiencing some troubles and want to know if thats because of my gfx card (unity spread crashes my pc)
<Freeder> ok, for all the marbles... is there some way I can configure a new ubuntu install (or live CD session) over the network without having a keyboard attached to it to configure it?
<Loshki> Freeder: I still use ps/2. I don't like usb for debugging boot time problems...
<anon1_> I have a headless install of Ubuntu. How do I install X so that I can run the occasional GUI app when I need it? Is it as simple as sudo apt-get install x or something like that?
<daftykins> Freeder: not that i know of.
<Freeder> preseed! interesting
<OerHeks> anon1_, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<function9> cagri_: hence I gave advice to check for the latest drivers
<Freeder> heh, NOT easy
<anon1_> OerHeks: Is there anything lighter than installing the entire Ubuntu-Desktop?
<Loshki> Freeder: time or money...
<anon1_> OerHeks: Because it seems like a bad idea to do that on a server.
<OerHeks> anon1_, openbox ?
<function9> anon1_: blackbox or openbox
<anon1_> OerHeks: Thanks, going to check that out.
<anon1_> function9: Which would you recommend.
<anon1_> function9: The Ubuntu wiki lists openbox, fluxbox and blackbox, though it always lists openbox first.
<function9> anon1_: It's a pref thing, it's all up to you. I pref blackbox
<Freeder> anon1_: the server edition doesn't come with the GUI, if thats what you're worried about? iirc, atleast
<anon1_> function9: I'll probably just go with openbox since I'm not really going to be using it very often.
<anon1_> Freeder: Yes it doesn't, I prefer the console for almost everything, but very occasionally I have the need for a GUI application.
<function9> anon1_: I haven't tried openbox, but I have worked with blackbox in the old days of the 486
<anon1_> function9: So I've installed xorg, xauth, and openbox, but when I used the command 'openbox' it says "failed to open the display variable from DISPLAY"
<daftykins> anon1_: you're probably going to need a login manager still to run that - like gdm or lightdm
<Freeder> can anyone confirm this is really a 32bit processor? Xeon 307103-001
<Freeder> googles is being mean to me
<function9> anon: I'm not sure how openbox works, all i remember a long time a go, I type in the terminal: startx  when x started it called on blackbox
<function9> my Xconfig had blackbox configured
<anon1_> function9: Ok thanks for the info. I'm just going to make another virtual machine with the full desktop version of Ubuntu. Seems easier, and I'm sort of in a hurry.
<daftykins> Freeder: Prestonia, aka Pentium 4 era Xeon - so nope, 32 only
<Freeder> ok, so I'm not crazy then, thanks
<Freeder> Wonder if I can upgrade this to a 64bit then
<daftykins> Freeder: that wasn't really the usual model # i'd see though
<daftykins> i doubt it's worth it
<daftykins> Freeder: who do you work for that's using such dinosaur tech?
<Freeder> startup
<rtl8188ce> hey folks, take 3 :) can anyone maybe help me with this wifi adapter problem in ubuntu?
<function9> rtl8188ce: powermanagent disabled?
<daftykins> rtl8188ce: call me crazy but your nickname looks like a model number!
<rtl8188ce> function9: yup, i turned it off but the wifi traffic still fluctuates
<function9> rtl8188ce: uefi?
<Freeder> "The socket 603 that you have isn't upgradable to any CPU that has x64 support"
<Freeder> damn, if thats true
<daftykins> Freeder: seems likely.
<rtl8188ce> function9: wildly, it's doing exactly this, goes up to my max download speed gradually, then abruptly it drops and repeats itself.
<daftykins> sounds like the TCP congestion limit
<rtl8188ce> even pinging my router gives me same result, several packets around 10ms, then boom 2000ms, and then back to 10+-
<daftykins> sounds like a bad driver
<rtl8188ce> dunno if it would help fixing but i had tried suse and no such behaviour. i get this only in ubuntu and i really want to use ubuntu, if i can fix this thing.
<function9> rtl8188ce: suse sometimes use their own drivers. You need to find out what driver suse is using
<rtl8188ce> checked lspci, lsmod etc. every dump entry regarding the wifi and ethernet adapter was exactly same between both distros :(
<function9> I like suse, but not for a desktop :P
<function9> rtl8188ce: i'll say it again suse tends to use their own drivers, you need to find out what drivers they are using for your card and what version.
<rtl8188ce> is it somehow possible to pinpoint the drivers that suse distro use for these cards and somehow save it so i can get them to ubuntu and install?
<rtl8188ce> sorry, i just started (want to start) using linux.
<OerHeks> rtl8188ce, tried trottle down to 54 mbit?
<function9> oh
<sandpiper> has anyone else been hearing of major problems with the new trusty 3.13.0-32 kernel updates a few days ago?
<rtl8188ce> OerHeks, if you could tell me how to do that, i'd like to try out.
<sandpiper> i have encountered major problems after updating kernel and removing OLDER kernel images and headers in synaptic
<OerHeks> rtl8188ce, i think easiest way is in your router ?
<anon1_> function9: I feel stupid, X was being forwarded to a window in OSX and I didn't notice.
<anon1_> function9: So it actually works great.
<rtl8188ce> OerHeks, gotcha, i'll check it through router interface. any header i should look for that setting?
<function9> anon1_: it's all good :)
<daftykins> rtl8188ce: it'll be whether it's in a/b/g/n/ac/mixed mode etc.
<OerHeks> rtl8188ce, or something lik modprobe rtl8188ce 11n_disable=0 ( not sure that command is oke)
<OerHeks> disable=1
<rtl8188ce> while i try those 2, is it possible to know what driver suse use for a hardware, find it somewhere on the drive and store it as a package so i can use it in ubuntu?
<t0th_-> how i can change apt-get to get only stable packages?
<rtl8188ce> i have access to both installations, so i think i can extract the driver suse use and then get it in ubuntu, IF i learn where to look for it =)
<daftykins> rtl8188ce: that may well be a fools errand due to different kernels, but ah well
<t0th_-> how i can change apt-get to get only stable packages?
<daftykins> t0th_-: what are you running?
<Beldar> t0th_-, What makes you think it's not, and your definition of stable please.
<Freeder> ok, attempting to install 14.04 32bit to a fresh disk. Selected 'install ubuntu', get a few graphics flash on the screen, and then it goes back to the mouse arrow blinking on/off on the screen
<t0th_-> daftykins:  14/04
<rtl8188ce> daftykins, hmm. any suggestions? i mean if a clean suse can operate the adapter flawlessly and ubuntu can't, i thought i could somehow identify the differences (drivers etc) and make those changes in ubuntu. i may be way off wrong ofcourse.
<Beldar> Freeder, This from the desktop or the first gui with other options?
<daftykins> rtl8188ce: none you'll like.
<Freeder> I'm booting from the CD, I select 'install ubuntu' on the first screen
<Freeder> after that, it goes to the blinking screen
<daftykins> Freeder: what version CD?
<Beldar> Freeder, Try to get to the desktop lets see if this is just a graphic issue
<Freeder> I can move the mouse for the second its on the screen, but the next blink resets it to the center
<rtl8188ce> daftykins, i saw lots and lots of threads opened by owners of this particular card, "rtl8188ce", and tried almost all of them but nothing worked.
<nimbiotics> Hello. Using ubuntu 14.04 on a dual boot machine, when I try to open the windows NTFS partition I get an error message (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7817206/) that basically tells me that the NTFS partition is in an unsafe state: It is not. Is there a way to fix this? TIA!!
<Freeder> 14.04 32bit
<Freeder> Beldar, not sure how to do that.. it doesnt respond to anything
<daftykins> Freeder: why are you installing desktop on a server?
<Freeder> .... 32bit
<daftykins> nimbiotics: windows 8.1 system?
<Freeder> there's no 32bit server, for 14.04 atleast
<Beldar> Freeder, So what happens if you try the try ubuntu option?
<Freeder> Same exact thing
<rtl8188ce> daftykins, it would be shame not being able to use ubuntu because of a wifi card, when it works on some another distro.
<daftykins> rtl8188ce: yeah, unfortunately i have no patience for wireless issues i'm afraid. i use cables on my desktops.
<Freeder> I can mash on Alt-F2 and get the shell for a second, but the blink resets it to the mouse arror
<nimbiotics> daftykins: its windows 8 ... not sure about the .1 portion. The point is that I used to open the partition w/no issues, I jast had not done it in months
<Beldar> Freeder, Have you run a md5sum check? Is this a server version or desktop?
<daftykins> nimbiotics: the windows machine probably hasn't shutdown safely. you need to use shift+shutdown unless you've disabled hybrid shutdown.
<Freeder> I feel like im' getting punked now :P
<Beldar> nimbiotics, Boot windows and have it do a disk check in computer.
<function9> rtl8188ce: I use kubuntu, which has the knetworkmanager for my wifi stuff
<Freeder> 32bit desktop 14.04
<daftykins> nimbiotics: in fact it says Windows is hibernated... go and shut it down properly.
<Beldar> Freeder, Do you want help, I saw this "Freeder> there's no 32bit server, for 14.04 atleast" that is why I asked.
<nimbiotics> daftykins: I have not disabled hybrid shutdown as I had never heard of it. I just did that check again and I did shut it down properly
<RBX129K> Hi, I accidentally overrode my Windows 7 with Ubuntu. Is there any way I can recover Windows 7?
<rtl8188ce> function9: ubuntu also had this "wicd" which is reported as a fix for this particular card.
<nimbiotics> daftykins: what does shift+shutdown do?
<rtl8188ce> function9: gonna try that this time then.
<Beldar> RBX129K, Are you on that ubuntu now, if so how long have you been running it?
<RBX129K> I've just installed it about two hours ago.
<daftykins> nimbiotics: shutdown properly... windows 8 when told to shutdown does a kind of write to disk, this is all beyond the scope of this channel, just follow the advice to solve the problem please. you can research windows 8 shutdown online :)
<RBX129K> And yes, I'm on it.
<nimbiotics> daftykins: I am sure I did shut it down properly
<Beldar> RBX129K, Bad idea, the longer you use it the less likely you can recover it, boot a live.
<Freeder> running an integrity check right now
<RBX129K> Dumb question, what do you mean "boot a live?"
<daftykins> nimbiotics: and as you don't know about the above please use the shift method - i'd like for our conversation to stop going around in circles, so if you could go do that it'd be great :)
<RBX129K> Insert the CD I've burned?
<Beldar> RBX129K, The live dvd/usb the one you used to install with.
<RBX129K> Alright.
<nimbiotics> daftykins: OK, will try shift+shutdown
<nimbiotics> daftykins. beldar: thanks
<koell> how do i logout from Lubuntu via terminal?
<koell> all i found on the net is from ubuntu, but not lubuntu and lxde
<function9> koell:
<function9> koell: exit
<OerHeks> sudo shutdown -P now
<koell> function9: logout in terms of "logout from the gui" so i can enter a different username and password
<koell> OerHeks: this will poweroff my pc
<OerHeks> koell, yes, you didn't ask logout
<function9> lol
<OerHeks> oh you did, my bad
<koell> ?
<Freeder> ok, integrity check came back fine
<function9> right click and check if you have an option to logout
<Freeder> theres no 'low graphics mode' or something similar i can force?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Freeder
<ubottu> Freeder: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Freeder> Beldar, but from the live cd?
<Freeder> oh, its under an F key, isnt it
<Beldar> Freeder, Read the link, please do not just immediate react.
<Beldar> f6 I think
<RBX129K> Okay, I'm on a live version of Ubuntu.
<Freeder> The Ubuntu 14.04 screen pops up, colored dots go underneath the text, goes to a white screen, the orange/purple background, and then back to the flashy mouse again (nomodeset this time)
<RBX129K> What should I do, now?
<Beldar> RBX129K, In general we suggest testdisk, however you have ubuntu is there anything there that needs saving?
<RBX129K> No, nothing needs saving.
<RBX129K> Doesn't "testdisk" only restore files previously, and not the OS itself, or can you reinstall Windows 7 via testdisk?
<daftykins> RBX129K: do you have another hard disk besides the one windows was on?
<RBX129K> I have a D: drive.
<Beldar> RBX129K, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk  You should always have backups that include an image/clone.
<Guest27800> sssss
<Guest27800> W a Y
<Beldar> RBX129K, Is D an actual HD?
<RBX129K> I don't know. How do I check?
<Beldar> RBX129K, Run sudo parted -l in ubuntu and pastbin the info
<Beldar> !pastebin | RBX129K
<ubottu> RBX129K: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danilonc> Hello Everybody!
<RBX129K> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7817330/
<danilonc> I'm trying to remote boot/unlock a Luks root FS over SSH
<danilonc> I'm running a Ubuntu Server 14.04
<unreal-dude> is there a command line method to reboot into the grub menu?
<Beldar> RBX129K, Preface answer to others here with their nick like you see yours here. I see one HD nothing which would be D
<OerHeks> unreal-dude, no, hold shift to enter grub menu
<unreal-dude> doesn't work
<unreal-dude> holding, nor repeatedly pressing
<danilonc> I could accomplished that by mounting it manually
<danilonc> e.g.
<danilonc> /sbin/cryptsetup -T 1 --allow-discards luksOpen /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx sda5_crypt --key-file=-
<danilonc> but them i have to kill 2 process that are waiting my password on tty0
<daftykins> unreal-dude: you could be doing it too slow.
<danilonc> Does anybody knows how to make the /lib/cryptsetup/passfifo  to work
<unreal-dude> i could be, i started pressing during boot menu
<unreal-dude> i tried holding starting during and slightly after post as well
<unreal-dude> *boot menu = post
<Beldar> RBX129K, Anyway your D was probably on that single HD unless you have an external not showing. Check out testdisk for recovery.
<RBX129K> Will testdisk recover my Windows 7, or the files that were in my computer before I swapped?
<Beldar> RBX129K, Hard to say you used it for at least 2 hours, no guarantees at any time, thats why you should have been backed up.
<Beldar> RBX129K, You could ask in ##windows
<Beldar> RBX129K, for recovery help
<danilonc> Just found a solution here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/595648/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 595648 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Remote unlocking not possible if plymouth is active (Bug or Feature?)" [Low,Triaged]
<anon1_> I am installing the full desktop version of Ubuntu via virtualbox on top of OSX. Are there specific drivers that I need to install in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> anon1_: such questions are relevant to the use and documentation of virtualbox, not to the support of ubuntu :)
<Beldar> anon1_, Virtual has its own drivers
<rajmahendra> I have upgraded my os ot new version of ubuntu... once i give password i see only a black screen and move i dont see anything ... can anyone help me ?
<Beldar> rajmahendra, Have you had to load graphic drivers in the past? They do not follow upgrades.
<rajmahendra> i just used the update-manager to uograde...
<Beldar> rajmahendra, Does not matter nor answers the question.
<rajmahendra> I tried to install gnome on ubunty as well but not succeded.
<rajmahendra> will that create any issue ?
<Beldar> rajmahendra, Starting with actually answering questions here is important.
<Beldar> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Beldar> rajmahendra, ^^^
<laspahr> eeee: can I get your opinion on something?
<eeee> yeah sure
<laspahr> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<eeee> did the boot work btw?
<laspahr> I haven't turned it off yet, I just got home heh..
<eeee> oh ok
<laspahr> would you trust that page, and should it be okay to install?
<eeee> honestly i dont know...
<laspahr> that's what I had on my laptop before but it got lost when I did the reinstall IG
<laspahr> alright, well I'll look through it, if it looks like too much then i'll hold off. I don't NEED it
<daftykins> !ppa | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<laspahr> just looks a little cleaner than stock ubuntu
<OerHeks> that macbuntu package is known to give issues, try it if you like it, but please, do not ask for help :-D
<chris0br> hi
<laspahr> I used it, and didn't seem to give me problems but probably wouldn't hurt to check other options..?
<laspahr> I won't install the package, i install everything seperately
<laspahr> unless the package is all the commands
<chris0br> Anyone here has experience mounting windows shares ?
<daftykins> yes.
<laspahr> like Windows partitions from a dualboot?
<chris0br> Could mount all units, but bigger drives do not mount at all
<chris0br> No, mount SMB shares
<daftykins> "units" ?
<chris0br> My 2TB and 4TB windows shares do not mount at all.
<daftykins> are you attempting to use admin shares or have you created names?
<chris0br> I could mount 7 external HDDs thru my network with no flaw, but bigger drives only get fail
<chris0br> All units with names and all mounted, but big drives did not
<laspahr> OerHeks: any alternatives that give the same look for 14.04?
<daftykins> what's this 'unit' term you're using?
<TJ-> chris0br: did you check the Windows Event Logs for errors?
<chris0br> Windows drives
<daftykins> so... disks
<daftykins> as TJ- said then - sounds like they're GPT ones?
<OerHeks> laspahr, i don't care about those wannabe-osx-themes, i think it is blasfemie
<chris0br> Yep, they are GPT, do you know if there is a problems to mount them thru SMB ?
<laspahr> OerHeks: alright, any clean Ubuntu themes then?
<laspahr> I don't really like the built in ones
<chris0br> Smaller drives (from 120GB to 1TB) mounted fine, but the bigger units only failed
<OerHeks> lots of themes on gnome-look.org
<laspahr> okay.. and is there anything in particular that seems to give problems on macbuntu?
<OerHeks> chris0br, what is the filesystem on those big drives?
<chris0br> NTFS
<daftykins> chris0br: what do Windows logs say and what do the client logs say?
<chris0br> I do not know where I can get those logs, since I am mounting them with the file explorer
<chris0br> The only message it says is "Failed to mount Windows share"
<daftykins> oh, you never mentioned this.
<OerHeks> laspahr, i just warned you, i don't go find out what is exactly wrong, it is not supported
<daftykins> chris0br: do you not want them to be available every boot? 0o
<laspahr> okay.. well I think I might've found a better theme that I like more on gnome-look
<laspahr> thanks!
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<chris0br> Hi, I do not need them to automount
<chris0br> I can keep them bookmarked for easy access, but thats all
<laspahr> to install tar.gz you have to use dpkg right?
<laspahr> OerHeks: Have you installed themes from gnome-look before..? not sure what file to d/l and install or what.. heh
<laspahr> I have the .zip, but not sure what .tar.gz
<daftykins> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<laspahr> ......
<laspahr> I mean how to install it from gnome-look
<daftykins> yeah i was hoping that trigger had a guide
<daftykins> i bet gnome-look has a guide.
<daftykins> i bet OerHeks's breakfast on it.
<eeee> lol :-)
<laspahr> eeee: could you be of any help..?
<xin0> algun chileno ?
<chris0br> Any idea about the mount problem ?
<daftykins> chris0br: well you didn't answer me yet so i can't continue
<daftykins> oh you did
<daftykins> chris0br: i would diagnose via command line mounts
<laspahr> hmm.. maybe I should think a bit before I go look for a theme.. these are for Gnome haha...
<laspahr> I'm not on gnome..
<daftykins> no wiser statement was ever made.
<chris0br> I am gonna check the command lines for gvfs stuff and check l8r here
<chris0br> You know if there is a size limit to mount SMB shares ?
<laspahr> ...
<daftykins> chris0br: use smbclient to test connect, then try test mounting to a /path/
<chris0br> Cos its weird that only bigger hdds did not mount
<eeee> laspahr: I've no idea about it
<laspahr> I'm on wiki.ubuntu.com/artwork but idk where all the themes are
<daftykins> chris0br: i am not aware of any issue that would cause this, i'd have mentioned it by now
<chris0br> daftykins: tks, gonna check this and with other distros too
<daftykins> laspahr: really, this is about as irrelevant for a support channel as i can consider
<chris0br> ok, tks
<Apteryx> Hello! I'm having problems with a bluetooth keyboard. It connects fine, but the layout is completely foobared. It's unusable.
<chris0br> gonna check here, tks
<Apteryx> Any tips about what I should try to get it fixed? It used to work nicely!
<Apteryx> And still work with a Windows PC so the hardware is fine.
<Apteryx> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 with the latest updates.
<jman> Please help. i just downloaded a tar gz file update and i tried to manually copy and paste  the files in the folder where they belong and it says i don't have permission on my admin account! can anyone shed some light on the situation or help me do it in the terminal
<function9> jman: did you use root to unzip that file? sudo chmod 777 file
<daftykins> jman: not much detail to go on there... what did you download, what system is this?
<jman> the adobe flash tar gz and extracted to desktop
<jman> ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> jman: that is not how to install flash on ubuntu.
<daftykins> !flash | jman
<ubottu> jman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jman> daftykins flash is already on here i downloaded the update
<bodhi_zazen> daftykins, too bad gnash does not work better or peopel do not migrate to html5 already
<daftykins> jman: so what are you doing downloading it manually? :)
<jman> brb
<function9> bodhi_zazen: html5 is a bit lighter to use, but still resource hungry
<bodhi_zazen> function9, ?
<daftykins> kinda off topic guys
<function9> sorry
<jman> daftykins i need 11.2.202.394
<bodhi_zazen> lighter then what ? resource hungry compared to what ?
<daftykins> jman: is that older? why.
<jman> its the newer one according to adobe
<jman> and cant get it with software center
<bodhi_zazen> jman, is there some reason you do no want to install with apt-get ?
<jman> didn't know what too type for program name
<bodhi_zazen> !flash|jman
<ubottu> jman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jeffrey_f> jman: flash is in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jman> not version 11.2.202.394
<daftykins> jman: wait for it to get packaged up and be available in updates.
<jman> :(
<daftykins> why is this such a big deal to you?
<jman> wifey wants to play her game
<jman> gotta keep her happy
<Jeffrey_f> jman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    <---should do it
<daftykins> jman: are you using firefox
<OerHeks> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.394ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> see, it is
<jman> jeffrey_f, i already have that
<daftykins> jman: is this firefox...
<jman> daftykins yes
<daftykins> jman: hit ctrl+shift+A in firefox, go to plugins... is flash listed?
<vibranium> What is the best hobby for a programmer?
<edition> music
<edition> jogging
<daftykins> edition: don't encourage the off-topic-ers please
<edition> how do I restore the notification area. I think it was affected by Unity.
<fiodor> where  am  i
<edition> im using xubuntu.
<jman> yes but it says shockwave flash
<daftykins> jman: correct, and that is adobe flash...
<daftykins> jman: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<vibranium> Sorry, what was the topic?
<jman> thats weird it list the same version the game is telling me to install
<fiodor> here there is not  topic
<fiodor> everybody  talks  what it  wants  to
<OerHeks> !topic > fiodor vibranium
<ubottu> fiodor, please see my private message
<OerHeks> !topic > vibranium
<ubottu> vibranium, please see my private message
<daftykins> jman: and what is it you're trying to run... what is this game?
<OerHeks> daftykins, facebook games, i guess
<jman> farmville 2
<fiodor> i dont use to  talk in  private form
<jman> on facebook
<jcstarken> hey trying set up my 14.04 so that I can sync my fitbit looking for galileo any ideas?
<jman> everything else works
<worm> anyone configured tun/tap tun6to4 module on ubuntu?
<fiodor> i  prefer do it  here  ,  among  all you
<Beldar> fiodor, Do you need support?
<fiodor> i only  do  that when  i am  practicing  spoken  english
<daftykins> jman: go somewhere else and test other flash content
<Beldar> fiodor, This is support there is a offtopic channel for chat.
<worm> Beldar: are you good with tun/tap ipv6 setup?
<jman> daftykins everything else works just fine
<Beldar> worm, NO and don't just start asking people it is rude.
<worm> thanks.
<worm> i thought ur from supporters :s
<daftykins> jman: oh well, sorry, you're on your own.
<OerHeks> jman, you might want to try chrome with buildin flash, as a last resort
<jman> daftykins thanks
<jman> thanks everyone for the help
<bodhi_zazen> jman, see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/flashmanual
<bodhi_zazen> just change the version is all
<Apteryx> Hey. I could fix my Apple Bluetooth Wireless keyboard finally. I disabled the text input shortcuts settings, unpaired it, repaired, and bingo... Strange!
<edition> how to restore xubuntu notification area?
<metabsd> This is the good channel to get some help about ubuntu ?
<edition> any ideas?
<bodhi_zazen> what is wrong with it edition ?
<Beldar> metabsd, You are on it.
<dua> metabsd, we can help
<edition> after changing my mind on Unity, it caused the notfication area to crash, asking to relaunch
<reisio> edition: ?
<edition> tried to install unity on xubuntu
<Orvonton> hello hello there
<edition> the other panels work fine
<metabsd> I use ubuntu 14.04 and i configure my headset bluetooth (TurtleBeach). I see the device in bluetooth and soud setting but when i select the device as the output device the mic not working. Any Idea ?? I google a lot but don't find anyting.
<Orvonton> cant see my chat damn it
<bodhi_zazen> edition, well, just stating it crashes does not give us much to go on
<Orvonton> test
<Beldar> Orvonton, We see you, do you see this?
<Orvonton> ya i see that, i just dont see my own text, perhaps of the color
<bodhi_zazen> edition, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/1311606
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307657 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1311606 UBUNTU_MENUPROXY should not be set in Xfce" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<edition> thanks
<Orvonton> ok fixed it
<AbouEmre> I am trying to get a java applet to work on trusty tar can anybody help?
<AbouEmre> I am running up to date 14.04 AMD64 I have default-java installed via apt-get
<Jeffrey_f> AbouEmre: is this a single .jar file?
<AbouEmre> no it is a webbased
<edition> tried to restart xfce4-indicator
<edition> i mean xfce4-panel -r
<AbouEmre> I also ahve icedtea web plugi install
<edition> "Plugin "Indicator Plugin" unexpectedly left the panel, do you want to restart it?"
<AbouEmre> I do get an access message
<dua> <AbouEmre> What browser do you have?
<AbouEmre> FF30
<dua> <AbouEmre> Check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dua> Look at the title 'GNU Compiler for Java'
<dua> <AbouEmre> Try to install Gcjwebplugin
<reisio> why've you changed your XChat config to be weird? :p
<AbouEmre> <dua> thanks I am looking at it right now
<reisio> two of you... with different IRC clients? That is too weird
<edition> how to restore the indicator plugin?
<dua> <AbouEmre> you're welcome :)
<Silvar> Hello there,
<function9> hi
<reisio> Silvar: 'lo
<Silvar> I need some help configuring the firewall for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. More so, I can't access the firewall.
<tdannecy> Silvar: Have you checked out this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<dua> <edition> sudo apt-get install xfce4-indicator-plugin is valid for you?
<Silvar> tdannecy: Thanks for that, I have not tried that.
<tdannecy> Silvar: Also, there's an application called "gufw" that is a graphical manager for the firewall.
<Silvar> I just tried iptables and nothing get an error. let me check out the page.
<Silvar> This is for a VPS :P
<Silvar> so no gui
<tdannecy> Silvar: Ah.
<Silvar> Well, the first command didn't do anything :(
<daftykins> Silvar: learning to configure a firewall at command line with a VPS... very bad idea.
<Silvar> i tired sudo ufw enable,
<daftykins> you'll lock yourself out
<Silvar> Well, I wanted to install Ajenti on this vps. and it worked correctly.
<eeee> how can i tell if a ext hdd is plugged into a usb 3.0 not usb 2.0?
<Silvar> but can't get into the panel and I think I need to unblock port 8000
<metabsd> I use ubuntu 14.04 and i configure my headset bluetooth (TurtleBeach). I see the device in bluetooth and soud setting but when i select the device as the output device the mic not working. Any Idea ?? I google a lot but don't find anyting.
<Silvar> So, do I need to install iptables package?
<tdannecy> eeee: Can you run "lspci" in the terminal? See if it spits out anything there.
<reisio> eeee: the plastic tends to be blue, doesn't it?
<eeee> reisio: not always, i checked it isn't but the manufacturer's website says i have usb 3.0
<reisio> also transfer speed would be apparently different
<dua> <metabsd> Can you listen something with the headphones?
<eeee> yeah i tried testing, lsusb isn't showing much info except that i have usb 3.0 i think
<metabsd> dua: yes
<Silvar> Anyone have any ideas why the command "sudo ufw enable" does nothing on a fresh Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  install?
<metabsd> dua: input work without bluetooth
<dua> metabsd: Is the microphone integrated with headphones?
<metabsd> dua: yes, turtle beach xp300
<syntroPi> is the newest trusty kernel 3.13.0-32-generic compatible with nvidia 340.24? i get no GUI and have to reboot via sysrq !!!
<reisio> syntroPi: it either is or it isn't
<dua> metabsd: Maybe you can try with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<metabsd> dua: already try
<syntroPi> reisio, seems it tries to load nvidia AND nouveau simultanously
<reisio> syntroPi: that would be problematic indeed
<metabsd> dua: the mic of my webcam work but not the headset
<syntroPi> reisio, can i savely uninstall nouveau completely?
<Blue1> is there a way to lock a task to a specific window in xfce?  for example when I click on a link in an email the browser shifts to the workspace the email client is in.
<reisio> syntroPi: yes, it's just software
<BrandonC> hey all
<function9> hi
<BrandonC> just installed ubuntu with windows
<reisio> Blue1: I'd ask #xfce about it
<reisio> BrandonC: hi, gj
<SchrodingersScat> Blue1: jumping workspaces when it gains focus?  It's /somewhere/ in the settings
<BrandonC> gave up waiting fo rroot device
<daftykins> BrandonC: what do you mean 'with windows'
<BrandonC> duel boot
<reisio> dual*
<BrandonC> insted of replace windows
<BrandonC> oh ok
<BrandonC> dual
<reisio> :)
<BrandonC> wow almost went off topic.. um
<Blue1> SchrodingersScat: yup i just don't know where it is -- it's NOT in workspace settings that's for sure.
<SchrodingersScat> Blue1: look for maybe 'window manager tweaks' > 'focus'
<metabsd> dua: i test all the device i see in audacity and the only one working is the webcam mic
<Silvar> Anyone have any ideas why the command "sudo ufw enable" does nothing on a fresh Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  install?
<SchrodingersScat> Blue1: IIRC i set mine to 'do nothing' because I also hate that.
<BrandonC> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/d3386ad5-f2e9... does not exist, dropping to a shell
<Blue1> SchrodingersScat: that was it -- many thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> Blue1: great, welcome
<function9> Silvar: what are you trying to achieve?
<Silvar> funtion9: to open port 8000
<viscera> I've set a grey-ish wallpaper but the file selection rectangle is now not visible. How can I make it visible?
<viscera> i.e. the colour is too similar to the wallpaper
<Silvar> I am thinking the problem might be with my provider.
<function9> Silvar: install gufw
<Silvar> It's a VPS.
<Blue1> Silvar: usually you open a port in the router
<Silvar> using the OpenVZ platform
<baus> Silvar use Vzfirewall
<Silvar> baus: Thanks for that. going to reseach that command
<Silvar> Yep, looks like I need to open a ticket with my provider.
<mofai> hi, I
<mofai> I've installed a wireless driver named MT7601USTA
<mofai> however, would like to use an ndiswrapper instead. how can I remove the old driver?
<mofai> sorry for newbie question
<mofai> cannot find answer from google
<mofai> it's for tp-link wireless usb dongle
<relue271> #llvm
<Silvar> baus: I tried the command vzfirewall and it still doesn't work. Just for more information, I wanted to install the Ajenti control panel to futher control my VPS. and It installed with no errors. but i can not access the panel. I think I need to unblock port 8000
<Blue1> Silvar: again that is usually a function of a router -- if you don't have one then try telnet localhost 8000      that will tell you if that port is open.
<Silvar> Blue1: Well, checking the port, It's unblocked...
<Silvar> so then there might have been a configuration error...
<Blue1> Silvar: so you did get a response back then?  do you have a router?
<Silvar> No response, i used a port checking website.
<Silvar> and port 8000 was open.
<Silvar> Grr, still can't access my panel.
<Silvar> Anyone mind a PM and see if they can reach my panel?
<edition> dua: nothing happens
<daftykins> Silvar: are you sure that a daemon on that port is even running? "netstat -tuln"
<Silvar> daftykins: yes it is
<dua> edition: Can you disable your cam or your cam mic?
<dua> edition: Maybe that is the problem
<Silvar> Restarted the service and it still doesn't work :(
<metabsd> 2/save
<malohhree> Which is the best chat room for beginners? :)
<BrandonC> is there a repair i can do from ubuntu cd?
<daftykins> malohhree: there isn't, support questions in here only really.
<BrandonC> do i boot from cd?
<reisio> malohhree: for Ubuntu beginners? Here
<reisio> BrandonC: to repair what?
<BrandonC> my ubuntu install
<dua> BrandonC: Yes, you can boot from a Ubuntu CD for repair your installation
<Beldar> BrandonC, If you chroot in you are using the install, try addressing the actual issue.
<dua> BrandonC: Is your grub crashed?
<malohhree> Okay! In your opinion, what is the best way to learn Bash, Linux, etc.?
<reisio> malohhree: jump in
<daftykins> !documentation | malohhree
<ubottu> malohhree: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<BrandonC> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/d3386ad5-f2e9... does not exist, dropping to a shell
<reisio> BrandonC: you get a shell?
<BrandonC> ya
<malohhree> Thank you! :)
<reisio> BrandonC: grep -i d3386 /etc/fstab
<Silvar> I got it working fellas.
<BrandonC> reisio, type that?
<reisio> BrandonC: yes
<reisio> Silvar: gj
<reisio> Silvar: tell the channel how, for posterity
<Silvar> I looked into the config file, the service was using the ip "0.0.0.0"
<lotuspsychje> can someone remove 13.10 from topic, its eol
<Silvar> changed it to the ip of the vps, and it worked.
<metabsd>  /run autorun/hilightwin.pl
<reisio> metabsd: !!! :p
<BrandonC> reisio, no such file or directory
<reisio> BrandonC: best boot up the live OS, then
<bong> hello ive heard that we do not need firewalls at all in lubuntu bcoz it does not have open ports by default. is this true that i do not need firewalls?
<reisio> bong: there is less of a need, but they're still useful
<reisio> which is why Linux has one
<bong> hello ive heard that we do not need firewalls at all in lubuntu bcoz it does not have open ports by default. is this true that i do not need firewalls?
<bong> reisio u talking to me?
<reisio> bong: how could you tell?
<reisio> was it how I put your nick in front of the msg? :)
 * daftykins calls in Sherlock Holmes
<bong> reisio im sorry i saw only....  which is why Linux has one. hehe.
<reisio> :p
<bong> reisio so we just install linux and thats it??
<reisio> bong: no, you'd have to configure it to fully exploit it
<rtl8188ce> hi, this will sound stupid but, how can i make a shortcut on desktop to an executable file? i'd love to be able to click n run it without going in terminal, heading to appropriate folder and doing "./appnamehere"
<reisio> bong: but there is indeed much less need for a tightly configured firewall for Unix systems
<reisio> rtl8188ce: right click, probably
<reisio> rtl8188ce: something about a launcher
<reisio> rtl8188ce: you could also use ln -s /path/to/original /path/to/shortcut
<rtl8188ce> reisio, hey again reisio, i made a link to the executable and put it in desktop but i think something else is wrong.
<reisio> bummer
<rtl8188ce> reisio, neither the executable file, nor the link is opening the app on dclick
<bong> reisio do u use a firewall??
<rtl8188ce> only way i managed to run it is to open a term on the folder and do ./xyz
<rfoley> anyone very familiar with install from dvd?  have installed before but am having "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error on a older pentium4 board.
<reisio> bong: nope, but I would for a server box
<reisio> rfoley: didn't want to use a USB stick?
<edition> is there a way of reinstalling xfce4?
<rfoley> reisio no boot from usp on this one
<rfoley> and had disc from another machine couple weeks ago
<rfoley> is there a way to trigger install manually from the busybox shell?
<reisio> rfoley: make sure you burn slowly
<reisio> and check sums
<edition> how to replace xfce, with standard ubuntu desktop?
<MavKen> tasksel
<iceroot> edition: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<edition> thanks :)
<overmacht> reisio, ha
<rfoley> reisio have used on another install, burned 2x speed.  and checks ok
<edition> this wont cause clashes?
<unreal-dude> edition then choose it on login screen on top right
<iceroot> edition: no
<toolazyforaname> edition, you can select your DE in your login manager
<edition> what if it doesn't?
<toolazyforaname> doesn't what
<iceroot> edition: when it does not what?
<edition> nevermind. it will work :)
<kelvin> Does anybody use a Macbook Pro retina with Ubuntu?
<iceroot> kelvin: i think so
 * edition is shocked
<BrandonC> first time i booted comp the try me/install came up fast, this time taking like.. 20 min
<iceroot> kelvin: but hopefully not
<kelvin> I have one and it's amazing
<kelvin> The only problem is that my keyboard stops working after suspend
<iceroot> !mac | kelvin
<ubottu> kelvin: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kelvin> I already have it installed
<iceroot> kelvin: installing and using says the text
<toolazyforaname> out of curiosity, how is the fan controller on ubuntu?
<iceroot> kelvin: luckily i dont own these jails so i dont know the issue but maybe its a known one
<kelvin> toolazy, it seems just fine to me
<tlanix> hello
<tlanix> how do i remove xchat and install hexchat
<toolazyforaname> last time i installed a *nix system on my mbp, the fan module didn't throttle the speed at all. I guess that's why I am asking
<iceroot> toolazyforaname: it depends on your hardware, there may be issues with some boards but normally it should work
<bong> ive got LibreOffice_4.2.5_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz downloaded, how do i install this?
<iceroot> bong: dont install it that way
<iceroot> bong: always use the repo instead of manually downloaded deb files
<iceroot> bong: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<reisio> tlanix: same as anything
<nullsign-> time for russian sysadmin roulette..
<nullsign-> # [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo “Lucky boy…”;
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> !op | nullsign-
<ubottu> nullsign-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<reisio> iceroot: what's dangerous about it?
<nullsign-> http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2014/05/16/roulette-russe-2/
<rww> howdy
<iceroot> nullsign-: and your command will not work on bash
<rtl8188ce> i have this old roguelike adom downloaded and i can't get it to work by clicking, i have to open term and type ./adom everytime. is it possible to make a clickable shortcut?
<nullsign-> reisio: it's russian roulette
<colin_> hi all. i want to know  how to save the nvidia settings.it says i dont i need to save it as root. each time i restart my pc.i have to set again
<reisio> nullsign-: hrmm?
<rww> nullsign-: 1) that doesn't work these days, 2) please stick to support in here, thanks
<iceroot> reisio: it will do nothimng because he is stupid and things rm -r / works
<nullsign-> it's a 1 in 6 chance of doing rm -rf /
<reisio> iceroot: yeah
<iceroot> nullsign-: rm -r / will do nothing
<reisio> nullsign-: it's a 0 chance
<iceroot> nullsign-: still you are stupid and not welcomed here
<reisio> so why did we just suffer that spam
<rtl8188ce> i already set the file as executable but nothing happens on dclick
<rww> iceroot: can we not call people names, thanks
<iceroot> reisio: because not respecting the rules here, we dont need people like that
<nullsign-> no sense of humor.
<iceroot> rww: ok, i will stop it, support such people here
<rww> nullsign-: unfortunately, in a large support channel, you need to sacrifice some humor to stop the channel from being unusable :(
<nullsign-> fair enough. i
<bong> iceroot i didnt use repos bcoz power is unreliable in these places. i was afraid i might hose down the system  if power goes out halfway through the install.
<iceroot> bong: and the same your are not afraif if installing it locally?
<lotuspsychje> rww: can you remove 13.10 from topic?
<apb1963> so I'm about to take the plunge (ok I already did) and reboot using a newly installed disk that I put together with debootstrap.  Immediately I noticed a few things.  1) The color of the login screen changed from a dark blue gradient with purple to a light blue.  2) All my desktop settings were gone.  Is it as simple (and safe?) as just copying my ~/.kde dir to the new disk?
<rww> lotuspsychje: researching, sec
<lotuspsychje> rww: tnx
<reisio> apb1963: possibly
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> apb1963: you might want to mv the extant ~/.kde first
<reisio> apb1963: or at least cp
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> rww: tnx mate : )
<lotuspsychje> neat LTS row
<apb1963> reisio: ok, backups are always a good idea and yes I'm notorious for forgetting to do that, so thank you for that.  Anything else?
<reisio> one step at a time
<edition> how can i make the Dash menu horizontal, like in xfce?
<apb1963> reisio: no I need to get all the important steps down... I booted it up and had nothing to work with.  I couldn't even login here.  I need to install aptik and get my packages back... of course aptik wants to install half the world so I need to come back and ask if what it wants to install is safe... I got burned by some package upgrading my qt lib and I've been suffering ever since.
<apb1963> Which is one major reason for the new disk.
<reisio> edition: at the bottom?
<edition> yes\
<edition> and the window buttons at the right
<reisio> edition: there's a bug on it at launchpad.net with solutions in the comments
<_edition> ok. how to set the window buttons to the right?
<function9> _edition: are you using xfce?
<Beldar> _edition> ok. how to set the window buttons to the right? The left panel?
<reisio> !tweak
<_edition> ubuntu unity
<ios-7-mel> hi
<reisio> hi ios
<Beldar> _edition, Not much you can do with unity beyond themes as far as moving aore changing controls.
<ios-7-mel> how u doing?
<reisio> you can move the window decorations, though :)
<reisio> and the bar
<reisio> so...
<tharkun> ios-7-mel: Any questions regarding /topic?
<_edition> if it was horizontal, it would be better than win7 :)
<akaWolf> hello! can you help me? I'm starting my pidgin and can't see him. I'm using Ubuntu trusty x64 and KDE.
<ios-7-mel> im new to using ubuntu plz tell me how to install new program
<function9> _edition: there is kubuntu
<tharkun> !super_basic
<akaWolf> ios-7-mel: sudo apt-get install PROGRAMNAME
<Beldar> _edition, You mean the left panel horizontal?
<_edition> yes
<akaWolf> guys!
<ios-7-mel> sudo
<Beldar> _edition, The left panel can't be moved.
<akaWolf> why I can't see my pidgin window?
<_edition> why?
<function9> akaWolf: what is pidgin?
<toolazyforaname> function9, a chat client
<akaWolf> function9: it's a program...
<Beldar> _edition, Just part of the design it has an integrated setup
<function9> oh
<_edition> i dont get it.
<_edition> even windows lets you have both types...
<toolazyforaname> _edition, the location of that panel isn't changeable
<toolazyforaname> it's baked in
<_edition> what about kubuntu?
<toolazyforaname> what about it
<akaWolf> can someone said me reasons for application windows doesn't appear in KDE?
<function9> _edition: if you prefer the windows 7 orientation, kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<RBX129K> Hi, I have the Windows 7 ISO burned on my USB, and whenever I boot on my USB, it just takes me back to Ubuntu. Are there any solutions?
<BrandonC> k booted up with cd. how do i repair my ubuntu install?
<_edition> something similiar to dash menu?
<Beldar> RBX129K, how did you burn it on the usb?
<RBX129K> Has anybody ever experienced this problem?
<RBX129K> Well
<RBX129K> I used the terminal
<RBX129K> My friend told me to type something like
<RBX129K> well
<Beldar> RBX129K, Note I am using your nick when I address you.
<RBX129K> It had my USB location in it, and the ISO
<RBX129K> Sorry.
<RBX129K> Beldar, I used the Terminal to manually burn the ISO to the USB.
<Beldar> RBX129K, use this, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<nullsign-> RBX129K: disable UEFI and enable Legacy Boot/BIOS
<nullsign-> RBX129K: make sure your USB is in the first in boot order too?
<akaWolf> can someone said me reasons for application windows doesn't appear in Ubuntu with KDE?
<Beldar> nullsign-, THey have a msdos no uefi
<RBX129K> nullsign-, It's the second last in the boot order.
<nullsign-> make it first?
<toolazyforaname> akaWolf, what do you mean by application windows
<RBX129K> nullsign-, How would I disable UEFI and enable Legacy Boot?
<nullsign-> they are sometimes settings in your BIOS.
<Beldar> RBX129K, YOU don;t have uefi I helped you earlier.
<akaWolf> toolazyforaname: I start my pidgin, and can't see window
<bong> iceroot no bcoz i have most of the files already. shouldnt take as long to install.
<RBX129K> Beldar, what is UEFI, anyway?
<akaWolf> toolazyforaname: I see a terminal output
<Beldar> !uefi | RBX129K
<ubottu> RBX129K: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<toolazyforaname> how are you  starting pidgin?
<toolazyforaname> oh
<akaWolf> toolazyforaname: pidgin -d
<toolazyforaname> try `pidgin &'
<RBX129K> Hmm.
<function9> _edition: this menu??? http://i.imgur.com/WeuYhv1.png
<akaWolf> toolazyforaname: it's not an reason..
<akaWolf> toolazyforaname: already trying
<akaWolf> ed*
<function9> bbl
<bong> iceroot no bcoz i have most of the files already. shouldnt take as long to install.
<Beldar> RBX129K, Does the usb have a bootflag, and what was the command to load the iso to the usb a dd?
<RBX129K> Beldar, yes it was a dd, and I don't know if it has a bootflag.
<akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7817940/ -- it's begin of the log...
<Beldar> RBX129K, Not sure if you can add one but open gparted and right click the usb-manage flags and check the boot.
<akaWolf> can someone said me reasons for application windows doesn't appear in Ubuntu with KDE? I can't see my pidgin's window.
<RBX129K> Beldar, I can't find my USB on Gparted
<RBX129K> Beldar, Nevermind, found it
<Beldar> RBX129K, Use the dropdown top right and see of it's there.
<RBX129K> Beldar, It's there. Where do I go again?
<RBX129K> Beldar, The manage flags option is disabled.
<Beldar> RBX129K, click it so the usb shows, then right click the usb, ten choose manage flags than click boot it will than have a boot flag than try booting it again.
<akaWolf> oh
<Beldar> RBX129K, I figured as such a dd shows no partition right?
<akaWolf> ok, I will try to ask after..
<RBX129K> Beldar, Let me find the command I executed again.
<Beldar> RBX129K, Just use the link I sent you.
<RBX129K> Beldar, Okay.
<Beldar> <Beldar> RBX129K, use this, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<Beldar> <nullsign-> RBX129K: di
<Jeffrey_f> akaWolf: ICQ has been down for a while today.  Not sure what's going on, but it is up at the moment.
<Beldar> nullsign-, mistaken post ignore
<Beldar> RBX129K, This a MS ISO? Where did you get it from?
<RBX129K> Beldar, http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.w7forums.com%2Fthreads%2Fofficial-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325%2F&redir_token=T6XqEipUKirCS03JOv2TVlkDjx98MTQwNTgzMzQzMUAxNDA1NzQ3MDMx
<RBX129K> whoops
<RBX129K> Beldar, http://www.w7forums.com/threads/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325/
<RBX129K> I'm using the x64 one.
<Beldar> RBX129K, THat should work with the link.
<RBX129K> Beldar, All of the options are disabled, except for "New." Could this be because my USB is unmounted?
<akaWolf> Jeffrey_f: it's not reason :)
<Beldar> RBX129K, You could try mounting it to see.
<RBX129K> Beldar, How do I mount it?
<Beldar> RBX129K, Does the usb show a partition?
<RBX129K> Beldar, How do I check?
<Beldar> RBX129K, It would show it in gparted.
<Jeffrey_f> akaWolf: yea, realized that wasn't the question after I hit enter:-[
<RBX129K> Beldar, would you like a screenshot?
<Beldar> RBX129K, NOt really this is a waste of time use the link.
<Beldar> it works
<Beldar> RBX129K, The stuff is grayed out because you used dd there is no partition.
<RBX129K> Beldar, How do I fix that?
<Beldar> RBX129K, You can't use the link.
<RBX129K> Beldar, what should I do now?
<Beldar> RBX129K, I have posted you a link twice with your nick.
<RBX129K> Beldar, you told me I can't use the link.
<Beldar> RBX129K, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<Beldar> RBX129K, I never said that
<RBX129K> [00:23] <Beldar> RBX129K, You can't use the link.
<Beldar> RBX129K, It was a mistake typing I said at least 5 other times to use it.
<Beldar> RBX129K, We are not communicating very well at the least.
<RBX129K> Beldar, should I go to the link inside that post? I see a graphical way to install it.
<Beldar> RBX129K, click on the link and follow the instruction, yes a nice gui way of loading the usb.
<Jackripthatdoor> who | wc -l or who | wc
<gartral> is there a hardware-support specific channel for Ubuntu? <,<]
<Beldar> gartral, there is a hardware channel.
<gartral> Beldar: what is it?
<Beldar> gartral,  ##hardware
<OerHeks> gartral, depends, do you have a problem with a component, or just general ?
<gartral> Beldar: yea, that's not hardware-specific..
<gartral> er.. ubuntu-specific*
<RBX129K> Beldar, I can't find the link to that graphical installer.
<RBX129K> Beldar, pardon my stupidity
<Beldar> gartral, It is hardware specific there is no ubuntu hardware channel, and answer OerHeks question
<Beldar> RBX129K, You have to load the PPA as the instructions say than run a update than install it than open it.
<Beldar> RBX129K, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight than sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install winusb
<gartral> OerHeks: I have a number of HP Elitebook 2730ps (read one-hundred and ninty a of them), I really need a preseed file that will allow streamlined, forced setup of the finger-print sensor, jog-wheel and screen rotate keys built into them... like.. really badly..
<RBX129K> Beldar, Should I be concerned of this? E: Unable to locate package winusb
<RBX129K> Beldar, Everything else loaded fine.
<Beldar> RBX129K, Do you see my post on what to run?
<Beldar> RBX129K,HOld on
<RBX129K> Beldar, Alright.
<OerHeks> gartral, that is a huge job, preparing a preseed file.
<OerHeks> gartral, did you test one machine, does all hardware work OOTB ?
<Beldar> RBX129K, Ah, there is no trusty version, however you can use an earlier version, this ubuntu will be wiped anyway right?
<RBX129K> Beldar, Yes. Mind linking me?
<gartral> OerHeks: THANKS! that's a huge help, i'll be studying it to understand it better, NOTE, IMPORTANT: the biometric sensor is an AuthenTec, Inc. AES2810.. it's a little weird..
<RBX129K> Beldar, I don't trust myself with downloading stuff.
<mjayk> Hay all
<gartral> RBX129K: i'll be taking you Netizen Card... :P
<Beldar> RBX129K, Open software & updates go to the second tab and in the ppa's info change it to saucy from trusty, than run a update and do the install command again.
<mjayk> I have two ubuntu installs but grub fails to detect the ubuntu install partitioned with LVM any help here would be appriciated
<gartral> mjayk: both on the same HDD?
<RBX129K> Beldar, I can't locate Software & Updates. Don't kill me, but I'm using Kubuntu.
<mjayk> no different physical drives gartral
<gartral> mjayk: ahh... you need to run a grub-update from the newest drive, make sure BOTH are marked bootable from the cd
<Beldar> RBX129K, Ah than not sure with kubuntu, I have to go take care of a short job right now. Make sure the usb is getting called to boot as of now by making it first read in the bios, and I will be back shortly and have another way if you still need it.
<mjayk> ah ok so after the install of the second "ubuntu" I need to manually update grub ? gartral
<BrandonC> so booted from cd, how do i repair my instalation?
<Beldar> RBX129K, It may be that the usb works but is just not being called first at powering in is all.
<gartral> mjayk: that *SHOULD* fix it, unleass your running luks (full disk encryption) on both, yes
<mjayk> ah im running full disk encryption on the LVM install gartral
<gartral> mjayk: is the LVM on the newer encrytoin or the old one?
<mjayk> old gartral
<gartral> derp.. on the new drive*
<mjayk> gartral: LVM is encrypted on the old drive
<gartral> mjayk: eww... um.. good luck? i'm sorry, i've never gotten that working
<mjayk> gartral: no worries thanks for your help :) im just trying to learn so no data loss even if i have to nuke and pave
<OerHeks> gartral, are yousure it is 2730ps ? all i find is 2730p
<gartral> OerHeks: 2730p, i added the 's' to denote I was working with multiple, you are correct
<OerHeks> oke
<gartral> OerHeks: these are really nice tablet-convertables with some awesome features..
<OerHeks> gartral, one help with fingerprint is this ppa, https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui with a table with supported devices
<gartral> OerHeks: I found that.. running it on my personal unit but I have NO IDEA how to integrate a PPA in a preseed.. and boss-girl wants it to come up automatically on first boot for each unit, first boot..
<gartral> OerHeks: basically.. what I need is the ability to load a single image and be back to a fully working system within about 2 hours due to loss/theft/damage/whatever these morons due to their laptops
<OerHeks> gartral, i understand, fingerreader should work on login. also there is an oem install possible, so re-install should be possible, even offline.
<OerHeks> gartral, now i am looking for earlier preseed attempts
<RBX129K> Whenever I attempt to mount my USB, this message occurs
<RBX129K> "mount: block device /dev/sdb is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<RBX129K> Does anybody mind helping me out?
<gartral> OerHeks: I've ran into a "first login" failure if the home is encrypted.. and a stipulation is full drive encryption including encrypted home..
<gartral> OerHeks: I've TOLD her, multiple times that it's over-kill.. but do bosses listen? no.. not unless it sounds good
<BrandonC> do boot to cd to fix my instalation or choose in boot menu recovery?
<gartral> OerHeks: may I query you?
<circ-user-5wiJL> @BrandonC this is depending on what's broken. Could you discribe your prblem in detail, plz
<BrandonC> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/d3386ad5-f2e9... does not exist, dropping to a shell
<BrandonC> after i select ubuntu from boot menu
<circ-user-5wiJL> what did you do before this was happen?
<BrandonC> installed ubuntu
<gartral> BrandonC: did you go through the automated installer or select "Something else"?
<circ-user-5wiJL> Well. so ubuntu had not locatted your hard disc or in other words the partition you where choosing.
<BrandonC> booted cd, selected install, split my hard drive space to leave my win 7 , it finished, restarted, ejected cd and i got that message
<circ-user-5wiJL> the simplest thing you can do is Restart the installation delete the ubuntu partition restart it again and let the installler take the rest of free space on your hd
<BrandonC> i dont want it to use the rest of the unused space
<BrandonC> i want to half it
<gartral> BrandonC: you have a windows install you want to keep?
<BrandonC> ya
<gartral> BrandonC: did you choose "install Ubuntu beside windows"?
<BrandonC> ya, it gave me slider to choose how much hard drive space to allocate
<BrandonC> left it said windows, right it said ubuntu
<gartral> BrandonC: did you do a defrag/backup of everything you cared about, like the installer warned you to do?
<BrandonC> its a freshly installed win 7
<BrandonC> so no
<Daisyab__> hi. i cant access my applications through my dashboard on ubuntu 12.04.  I tried this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067256 but still no luck.  Anyone have any ideas?
<gartral> BrandonC: alright, so it's a basic, dual-boot, nothing you care about, but you didn't boot windows and defrag first?
<BrandonC> first?
<BrandonC> before i installed ubuntu?
<gartral> BrandonC: yes, first
<BrandonC> no
<gartral> BrandonC: there's your issue, your going to have to start fresh, reinstall windows, defrag, then reinstall ubuntu..
<RBX129K> Can I install Windows 7 over DVD+R with Kubuntu?
<RBX129K> Is it possible?
<gartral> RBX129K: kinda.. it
<gartral> RBX129K: it's possible, but not easy.. \
<RBX129K> gartral: Would you mind helping me?
<gartral> RBX129K: not that I'm trying to sell my services here, but you're going to need to make it a financially viable option... I have nearly 200 computers I need to set up..
<gartral> RBX129K: read; Pay me, or No.
<gartral> OerHeks: any progress? I do need sleep tonight, and it's 2AM
<BrandonC> can i use the existing partitions? id kinda like to just install ubuntu right now so i can use it, and reinstall windows later
<OerHeks> gartral, i think you better go on tomorrow, i am not that experienced with preseeding, with 3th party files and was looking in LVM/crypto ,, never done that before
<gartral> BrandonC: that, as far as i know, has never been a real option
<OerHeks> it takes a lot of testing
<NickDV> ppldevs
<NickDV> hey guys
<gartral> BrandonC: it's always been "Windows first, then linux"
<gartral> OerHeks: can i pm youn my email addy?
<OerHeks> gartral, sure, but i will be here tomorrow too
<MavKen> any eta of netbeans 8.0 being added to repo?  currently has an old version
<gartral> OerHeks: there's no garuntees i'll be here..
<bekks> MavKen: No betas will be added at all. And new releases will be added only for security reasons, etc.
<OerHeks> gartral, we'll see
<MavKen> lots of new features though
<BrandonC> is the reason for windows then ubuntu so the boot sequence lets me select?
<BrandonC> and if i start with two partitions, will i still hve to debug my windows partition before ubuntu?
<MavKen> hmm... why keep such an old version though?  im new to ubuntu, thought of it as leading the pack
<bekks> MavKen: because betas will not be added to the repos, and new versions will be added for security reasons only. Not for shiny new features.
<OerHeks> MavKen, maybe this page is any help > http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-netbeans-ide-8-0-in-ubuntu-14-0413-1012-04/
<MavKen> ive already installed it... but expected to see latest versions in software center
<varunendra> BrandonC, installing windows first then ubuntu makes things easier, but it is not necessary, you can do it other way round, just a few steps more would be needed, and the live media you installed ubuntu from
<svetlana> Hi all. I inserted a writable DVD, but brasero's "burn an image" dialog says that no disk is available.
<mjayk> svetlana: is it the correct type of dvd for the burner ?
<svetlana> mjayk: how do I know?
<mjayk> Itll say on the front of ur dvd player or somewhere + or - or +-
<BrandonC> wait what varunendra, what  did you mean by 'and the live media'? you just mean ill need the cd again after i install ubuntu then windows?
<mjayk> BrandonC: yes because you need to boot back from the ubuntu cd or dvd after you install both os's
<mjayk> BrandonC: if you install ubuntu first
<varunendra> BrandonC, again, yes - for the usual fix, but that is not necessary either. You can also use some windows boot loader to boot Ubuntu like - EasyBCD
<BrandonC> like ill need the ubuntu dvd everytime, or just once to fix booting ?
<mjayk> just once BrandonC
<varunendra> BrandonC, just once to fix the boot.
<BrandonC> k
<BrandonC> to fix, i boot to live ubuntu with cd and use that to fix, or there is a tool as i boot from cd to fix boot?
<svetlana> mjayk, how do I find my "dvd player"?
<varunendra> BrandonC, the windows installer overwrites the Ubuntu boot loader, and itself doesn't support booting Ubuntu. That's why you need to install the Ubuntu boot loader (GRUB2) again if you install windows later.
<BrandonC> oky ya
<zubir> ^^
<BrandonC> ive done that before
<mjayk> svetlana: i dont know somewhere in your pc ?
<zubir> install VLC
<varunendra> BrandonC, there is just a couple of commands you need to run from the live cd to reinstall grub
<svetlana> mjayk: I don't know either... do you mean a hardware or software thing? I already inserted an empty writable DVD into my computer.
<zubir> svetlana : what do you want to do with the dvd?
<mjayk> svetlana: i asked if it was the correct type of dvd.
<svetlana> mjayk: how do I find out?
<svetlana> zubir: write a xubuntu iso onto it
<zubir> here's an easy way to do it
<svetlana> I don't know whether this computer supports reading (or writing) dvd; means to determine that could be handy.
<svetlana> zubir: yes?
<zubir> wait, what OS are you on?
<varunendra> svetlana, I may be misleading you here, but I know that there are some bugs with brasero that sometimes do weird things. I prefer k3b for cd/dvd burner which is a lot better than brasero. But again, consider it just a random suggestion - may not be related to the solution you are currently seeking.
<zubir> If on Windows, use Imgburn
<zubir> if on Linux, the dd utility is the way to go
<bekks> zubir: dd for burning cd/dvd is the most painful way to go. Personally I am using k3b since ages and never had issues, which werent obvious, like defective media, etc.
<Beldar> yeah dd is one wa to go, and "is the way to go" is an opinion
<BrandonC> yay now my hard drive is clicking
<zubir> I understand, I just find it very straightforward and speedy compared to GUI utilities once you know what to do
<bekks> zubir: The burning speed has nothing to do with the GUI. Technically, thats not possible ;)
<varunendra> BrandonC, yay indeed! Congratulations in advance for a new hard disk :D
<Beldar> zubir, Just use a in my opinion, we have people who use this channel who know no better at times. ;)
<zubir> I understand, I'm new at giving advice here
<zubir> dd has always worked well for me when burning iso files, imgburn for windows is the next best thing
<varunendra> svetlana, to find the capabilities of your optical drive, maybe "sudo lshw -C disk" could help. Its output tells you the exact model name as well as a summary of capabilities of the drive.
<zubir> in my opinion ;)
<BrandonC> nah i just put the side of case back on and i cant hear it
<svetlana> varunendra: I'm installing it.
<svetlana> zubir: I likely lack understanding how to use dd.
<varunendra> BrandonC, then I take back the congrats.. ;)
<zubir> I'm just gonna write out my process of writing isos to disk
<svetlana> capabilities: audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<svetlana> hmm.
<varunendra> svetlana, and model name?
<svetlana> it can read dvd, I understand. can it write? "-ram"?
<Beldar> zubir, We see on occasion people wiping there stuff with dd used incorrectly is all on occasion. I'm an experienced user I never use it.
<bekks> svetlana: Did you ensure that the inserted media is a dvd-r at least?
<svetlana> and it also says "configuration: status=nodisc", hm.
<svetlana> varunendra, of the cd/dvd drive? dunno. it's a fujitsu s7210 laptop.
<bekks> svetlana: Yes, it can write, since it supports dvd-r and dvd-ram
<varunendra> svetlana, I an not sure about it. It doesn't say it can "Write" those. Maybe can just read?
<varunendra> svetlana, but we can look up by its model name to confirm
<zubir> Beldar: I know, it's easy to go horribly wrong with dd if not careful
<BrandonC> so can i use the existing partitions to install ubuntu then windows?
<varunendra> svetlana, for example, the output for mine clearly says - "description: DVD-RAM writer"
<svetlana> mine does too.
<reisio> BrandonC: probably, if you don't mind nuking them
<varunendra> BrandonC, if you insist, yes. Just remember the extra steps to get Ubuntu back after that :)
<varunendra> svetlana, no more doubts then :)
<BrandonC> ill have enought mana in a few seconds to cast my nuke
<svetlana> http://dpaste.com/27W3Q4F
<BrandonC> sorry been playing everquest1 last few days
<reisio> ha
<svetlana> the other non-brasero tool is still downloading packages so that it can install.
<varunendra> going afk..
<Beldar> BrandonC, You can boot ubuntu with grub
<Beldar> the ubuntu iso
<BrandonC> ya i got that part, was more worried about using my broken partitions
<BrandonC> well not broken partitions but brokedn insall on partitions
<BrandonC> but i figure partition is partition
<zubir> like I just run isoinfo on the iso to get the block size and block count
<zubir> then do "sudo dd if=niceimage.iso of=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=<whatever the count is>"
<zubir> and done
<bekks> zubir: the exact count is irrelevant, since dd will stop at the end of the file.
<zubir> bekks: I'm aware, but I've gotten into the habit because if you rip a disk without using the exact block size, you don't end up with an exact copy
<zubir> so I've just gotten into the habit of copying exactly what needs to be copied
<zubir> via block count
<zubir> but yeah, if you just do "dd if=myiso.iso of=/dev/cdrom", your disk will most likely be perfectly fine
<zubir> but run md5sum on the iso and the disk and see if they're the same
<zubir> or rather, check a disk made with exact count against one that stopped when dd reached the end
<helmut_> hi
<zubir> yo
<reisio> hiyo
<super_> how do i find out which host /sys/class/host? I am?
<reisio> super_: hrmm?
<bekks> super_: What are you actually trying to do?
<super_> i got a hotplug SATA hard drive it is formatted in ext4 the system doesn't show that it is plug in
<zubir> did you mount it?
<super_> the device is not detected so I can't mount
<zubir> does it show up after running "sudo fdisk -l"?
<bekks> super_: Do you have a hotplug capable SATA controller as well?
<svetlana> k3b also complains that no disk is inserted.
<super_> echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<super_> I try to find out how do I know that I'm host0?
<super_> thats the only way for me to get my hard to show up is running that echo
<bekks> svetlana: Maybe the inserted media is just broken?
<bekks> super_: Congratulations, you do not have a hotplug capable controller then.
<svetlana> it is a new disk. I think driver issue probably.
<super_> bekks I have hotplug tray
<bekks> svetlana: Even new disks may be broken.
<super_> so yes it is hotplug SATA is hotplug
<svetlana> yes, I know, I may need to try on another computer
<bekks> super_: a tray is not a controller.
<bekks> super_: And NO, the controller needs to be hotplug capable, which it obviously isnt.
<Ali_M_Ahmed> Peace brothers and sisters. Question: is it possible to install Linux in/on ZFS file-system ?
<super_> with windows I just plug in and it just show up no need to type in long command line
<bekks> Ali_M_Ahmed: Yes.
<super_> muslim are not peaceful people
<super_> they hate the jews
<bekks> super_: Windows is irrelevant at that point.
<OerHeks> !coc | super_
<ubottu> super_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Ali_M_Ahmed> super: If that Muslim is atheist like my self then he does not care about Jews or any relgions :D
<zubir> ....
<Beldar> Ali_M_Ahmed, That is not allowed here.
<super_> the kuran also said you can lie to infidel
<bekks> !ot | super_
<ubottu> super_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<toolazyforaname> super_, take it elsewhere
<OerHeks> lets stop this flamewar now.
<Ali_M_Ahmed> bekks: can you please tell me how-to ? BTW... why i don't see ZFS file-system when i try to install Ubuntu ?
<bekks> Ali_M_Ahmed: Because it isnt supported by the installer.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS Ali_M_Ahmed
<bekks> Ali_M_Ahmed: you would have to install it completely manually, and you need to be _very_ careful when upgrading modules (from the needed 3rd party repo) or the kernel.
<bekks> Ali_M_Ahmed: I suggest not installing Ubuntu on ZFS, but using ZFS for your data only.
<toolazyforaname> ^ I second this
<reisio> I suggest not using CDDL software if you can help it
<reisio> :)
<reisio> or Oracle software, for that matter :p
<bekks> thats why ZFS on linux is not "owned" and licensed by Oracle ;)
<super_> Unable to access “96 GB Volume”
<Findegil> Anyone familiar with SSL Certificates that could lend a hand for a few min? I feel like i’ve read half of the internet
<toolazyforaname> spoken like a person who has had to deal with oracle database
<super_> Error mounting /dev/dm-3 at /media/super/481c486e-c1fd-4801-b9ed-a91e088a33ec: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o
<reisio> bekks: sure it isn't
<Ali_M_Ahmed> Okay dear brother @bekks. So, I can't install Ubuntu on ZFS from installer becouse it is not supported by default ? Can I ask for the reason ?
<toolazyforaname> Ali_M_Ahmed, why it's not supported by the installer?
<Ali_M_Ahmed> Yes brother <toolazyforaname>
<toolazyforaname> Probably because compared to other FS out there like ext 2-4, ZFS isn't common and therefor not worth the dev/support time
<toolazyforaname> Ali_M_Ahmed,  Do you have the option to resize your zfs part, and create a small ext2 boot partition for ubuntu to run on?
<walroos> sudo ssh-keygen -f "/home/aswin/.ssh/known_hosts" -R 10.42.0.20
<walroos> not working .. shooting up errors ^^
<Ali_M_Ahmed> @toolazyforaname Ohh, Okay now i know :D Thanks. i heard BSD people use it as their default.  |  I actually do not have ZFS currently in my HDD. I was just asking :D
<zubir> what kind of errors?
<zubir> @walroos
<walroos> zubir, /home/aswin/.ssh/known_hosts is not a valid known_hosts file.
<walroos> should i delete the who .ssh directory?
<toolazyforaname> Ali_M_Ahmed, ah cool cool. well again nothing is stopping you from making a zfs data partition and letting ubuntus boot partition reside on ext2
<zubir> not the whole ssh directory, maybe just empty the known_hosts file
<zubir> start it fresh
<walroos> zubir, okie :)
<walroos> thnks
<Ali_M_Ahmed> I deeply apologize brother @toolazyforaname for annoying you with my too much questions, But please allow me to ask you last question... Is it possible to convert my root partition(EXT4) to ZFS file-system without causing any damage to me operating system ?
<xop> a big time noob here but what is the consequence of logical volume misalignment on 512b hdd??
<cfhowlett> Ali_M_Ahmed if the OS doesn't support the file system, conversion is likely to fix it.
<lias81> hi there
<lias81> is anyone here?
<function9> hi
<lias81> hi my friend
<cfhowlett> lias81 ask your ubuntu question
<toolazyforaname> Ali_M_Ahmed, youll loose all your data on the zfs partition, but other than that, you should be a-ok
<toolazyforaname> s/zfs/ext4
<xop> Sorry to repeat myself, but here goes: what is the consequence of logical volume misalignment on 512b hdd?
<lias81> i think i destroyed my pc. I tried to upgraded my ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, and when i try to login i get an error failed to start session. i tried several things to do, but i didnt manage it. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> lias81 what method did you use to upgrade?  Is ubuntu the on OS?
<toolazyforaname> lias81, you'll have to be a lot more specific
<cfhowlett> "ONLY OS"?
<cfhowlett> lias81 also - highly unlikely you "destroyed" anything
<lias81> no, i have dual machine (dell laptop) with windows 7 and ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> lias81 OK  - HOW did you do this upgrade?
<lias81> i follow these steps http://askubuntu.com/questions/443556/upgrading-12-04-to-14-04-beta
<cfhowlett> lias81 14.04 "beta" ???
<lias81> it wasnt a beta version\
<lias81> is there any chance to avoid format and save my pc?
<cfhowlett> lias81 OK - moving on to fixing ... download the 14.04 ISO.  VERIFY the ISO.  make a USB.  VERIFY the USB.  reinstall ubuntu.
<toolazyforaname> lias81, almost certainly. can you provide exact error and log output?
<GeorgeZ> Hello there Can i Ask a question related to ubuntu with laptops? thank you
<Ali_M_Ahmed> @toolazyforaname, @cfhowlett Deeply thankful guys. I ask my lord(Stephin Hawking) to give you both happiness in your life's for helping me here.   =)
<lias81> toolazyforaname: if you give me some instructions
<cfhowlett> GeorgeZ ask
<cfhowlett> Ali_M_Ahmed happy2help
<Ali_M_Ahmed> thanks. Bye all :D
<lias81> cfhowlett: if i do this, i will loose everything in ubuntu partion?
<GeorgeZ> I installed ubuntu in my laptop. problem is boot time and OS is really slow
<GeorgeZ> i search a while in net
<cfhowlett> lias81 do you have a dedicated /home partition?
<toolazyforaname> lias81, well you said something failed. What was reported on the failure?
<cfhowlett> lias81 if not, then yes, it will wipe your /home.
<GeorgeZ> some people say that changing controler to compatibility mode in bios helps but my bios dont have that option
<cfhowlett> !deatils|GeorgeZ
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<GeorgeZ> Details of laptop you mean?
<lias81> cfhowlett: i know.. ffffff
<cfhowlett> GeorgeZ hardware, what you're trying to do, what DID you do?
<GeorgeZ> Clear Installation of Ubuntu 64 bit with usb in laptop bios boot setting in legacy mode. Laptop specs i3 4 gb ram
<GeorgeZ> and the boot up and os is really slow
<cfhowlett> GeorgeZ so installed completely and successfully?
<GeorgeZ> Yes
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  when i open my pc, in the login screen - i am typing my password and i cant login. the msg is failed to start session"  same problem when i am trying to login as a guest. moreover i cant connect to wifi
<cfhowlett> GeorgeZ and "slow" = ???
<toolazyforaname> lias81, so to be clear, you  are seeing the log-in screen
<lias81> toolazyforaname: yes my friend. but i cant do anything .
<toolazyforaname> ok
<toolazyforaname> lias81, after having it fail once, press ctrl + alt + f1
<[gnubie]> i am on mac os x mavericks and i ssh -X to an ubuntu 14.04 server where i want to run startx to display it on my mac. the cli looks good but i don’t see the dispaly of my startx. any idea what i missed here? thanks.
<toolazyforaname> and type
<lias81> toolazyforaname: i opened a temrinal by pressing alt ctrl and f1
<toolazyforaname> tail /var/log/Xorg<tab complete>
<toolazyforaname> do you  see any error messages?
<BrandonC> so im reinstalling ubuntu.. i get choice, reinstall ubuntu, erace ubuntu and reinsall, and erase everything and reinstall.. problem is the install now button is greyed out.. no mater what i select
<toolazyforaname> same goes for /var/log/xdm.log and /var/log/gdm/*.log
<lias81> toolazyforaname: yes my friend. but i cant do anything . '/var/log/xorg for reading, n such file or directory
<baus> lias81 can you help me install ubuntu?
<mjayk> lias81: you need to capitalise the X
<toolazyforaname> lias81, well i dont know the exact file name . . . tab complete should resolve the name though
<lias81> same with cpital X
<Beldar> baus, State your issue to the channel don;t just randomly address others.
<nearst> hello everyone
<lias81> same error
<[gnubie]> toolazyforaname: no error so far
<baus> Beldar can you help me install ubuntu?
<Beldar> baus, Tell the channel you problem.
<varunendra> BrandonC, can you show us the output of "sudo parted -l" ? Paste it into pastebin and post its link here.
<toolazyforaname> lias81, try `less ~/.xsession-errors
<toolazyforaname> lias81, try `less ~/.xsession-errors' *
<baus> Beldar i don't know how to install ubuntu yet, can you walk me through it please?
<ikonia> !install | baus
<ubottu> baus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<baus> no i don't want to install baus, i want to installl ubuntu Beldar
<ikonia> baus: read the documentation ubottu has just given you
 * cfhowlett beginning to suspect ...
<ikonia> baus: that will explain how to install ubuntu
<PowerKiller> i forgot my ubuntu password can i restore it?
<cfhowlett> !password | PowerKiller
<ubottu> PowerKiller: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<baus> okay thanks ikonia and Beldar
<ikonia> baus: if you have any questions about that, just ask
<nearst> hiya ikonia cfhowlett
<PowerKiller> oh thanks
<cfhowlett> nearst greetings
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  i typed " 'less ~/.xsession-errors' and i got that no such file or directory
<toolazyforaname> lias81, can you tell me what lives in /var/log/
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  pls how to do this?
<toolazyforaname> `ls -a /var/log/'
<BrandonC> why is my install button grey ?
<cfhowlett> BrandonC did you verify the ISO and the USB?
<BrandonC> i just did installyesterday
<BrandonC> im reinstalling
<BrandonC> so no but i think it works
<[gnubie]> the last 2 lines of my ~/.xsession-errors contains:
<[gnubie]> Openbox-Message: Couldn't set locale from environment.
<[gnubie]> Fontconfig warning: ignoring utf-8: not a valid region tag
<cfhowlett> BrandonC garbage in, garbage out.  verification takes 2 minutes but if you don't have that kind of time to trouble shoot ... good luck
<[gnubie]> anyone?
<BrandonC> dude, dont try to help then be a pric
<BrandonC> im googling how to verify
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | BrandonC
<ubottu> BrandonC: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  nothing appears ,
<toolazyforaname> type exactly what you are entering, because that is not possible
<lias81> toolazyforaname: `ls [space] -a [space] /var/log'
<toolazyforaname> dont use ` and ' . i use those to specify what is a terminal cmd and what isnt
<lias81> with quotes ` and '
<lias81> ok
<tapout> i have a lorex security system from costco, and they only supply pc/mac/android versions.  Shouldn't I be able to just use Wine and use the PC version to do the remote viewing of the cameras ?
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  i did it. i have too many results. i am looking for  something ?
<cfhowlett> !wine | tapout check the wine DB to see if your hardware is supported.
<ubottu> tapout check the wine DB to see if your hardware is supported.: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<toolazyforaname> you are looking for soemthing like xorg.log
<cfhowlett> tapout you might also consider virtualbox + windows + lorex software
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  i have Xorg.o.log  and Xorg.0.log.old and Xorg.1.log and Xorg.1.log.old
<tapout> thank you!
<akaWolf> can someone said me reasons for application's window doesn't appear in Ubuntu with KDE? I can't see my pidgin's window.
<toolazyforaname> ok can you pastey Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log and link me to it?
<BrandonC> so to run the md5sum i need to boot the live cd and use terminal?
<nearst> BrandonC, md5sum --help
<cfhowlett> BrandonC nope.  FIRST you verify the ISO you downloaded.  if that's good, THEN you verify your USB/CD
<BrandonC> why not just my dvd?
<nearst> for security concern, im not always use that too
<toolazyforaname> BrandonC: they verify different things
<BrandonC> so if the dvd verifies ok, there may be somthing wrong with the dvd that testing the iso would find?
<cfhowlett> BrandonC your downloaded ISO is the source for the DVD.  If the ISO is funky, DVD is funky.  If the ISO is good, but the DVD is funky, DVD is funky.
<nearst> but make it has a habit is a good things
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  i have to type /var/log/Xorg ??
<BrandonC> so dvd can be good but iso was bad?
<cfhowlett> BrandonC yes!!!!
<cfhowlett> BrandonC DVD was BURNED good, but bad source ISO = bad OS.
<toolazyforaname> BrandonC: verifying a dvd just shows that whatever you wanted to copy, was done correctly from the original. You original could be incorrect though
<BrandonC> oh im only verifying that the dvd was burned correctly, im not comparing it to the hash of the iso
<toolazyforaname> lias81: do you have a way to copy and paste information to pastebin? (is this on a vm, or a physical machine?)
<BrandonC> cause space at end of dvd changes the hash
<cfhowlett> BrandonC which is why I specifically advised you to 1. verify the ISO THEN 2. verify the DVD.
<BrandonC> ya i dont know why i ask questions, i should just take what i get and not try to learn why
<toolazyforaname> BrandonC: want some tea with that tart of yours
<lias81> it is a physucal maschine, i cant somehow to send you a photo with results. if this is a such waste of time for you, i will try to find out an other  solution :-)
<cfhowlett> BrandonC well you DID read the md5sum wiki - which explained it all , right? :)
<nearst> BrandonC, learn is a good things :)
<toolazyforaname> lias81: yeah a pic wouldnt be that helpful.
<BrandonC> ya i read it and was confirming i understood it right
<toolazyforaname> lias81: so you ran something like full-system-upgrade and now you can't log in?
<nearst> lias81, what problem
<lias81> toolazyforaname: ok  :-) thank you for your time.
<lias81> nearst:  i upgrq
<lias81> nearst:  i upgrade ubuntu and i cant login
<nearst> lias81, gui ?
<lias81> nearst:  sorry?
<nearst> lias81, i mean. any display manager ? or in terminal F1 ?
<lias81> toolazyforaname: do you think that i cant founfd a solution or it is impossible?
<peterwds> i want to disable compiz or whatever does the effects on my computer because it is too slow. how to?
<toolazyforaname> lias81: its def not impossible, but debugging will be challenging without seeing error logs
<lias81> nearst:  i only manage to open a temrinal with ctr alt and f1
<toolazyforaname> lias81: are you still in your terminal? can you log in from there?
<peterwds> :(
<lias81> toolazyforaname: i can login from terminal. but nothing happens next. the maschine doesnt open. I mean i only see the terminal nothings more
<nearst> peterwds, assume u got metacity install, just metacity --replace &
<cfhowlett> !compiz | peterwds
<ubottu> peterwds: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<toolazyforaname> lias81: i understand. do me a favor tell me what this says uname -r
<nearst> lias81, did u try to install gdm ? default was lightdm
<lias81> 3.13.0-32-generc
<lias81> nearst:  i think that I did it
<lias81> toolazyforaname: 3.13.0-32-generic
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Kernel version 32 is out. I guess I'm missing some updates, still using version 30.
<toolazyforaname> lias81: `which gdm'
<nearst> lias81, try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<toolazyforaname> lias81: ^
<nearst> i think i got this problem before. but after install gdm and make it at default. just work again.
<lias81> nearst: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<toolazyforaname> sudo !!
<nearst> lias81, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lias81> nearst: package gdm is not install and no information is available
<souri> Hi, does anyone here know about ALS (ambient light sensor) support for vaio laptops in Ubuntu? With the "sony-laptop" kernel module, I do not get automatic dimming on low lit conditions. I've tried checking out the Embedded Controller RAM dump using ectool, and I can see the values at a particular address changing
<souri> But I do not know how to change the sony-laptop kernel module source to listen to that event and make changes to the backlight
<toolazyforaname> lias81: sudo apt-get install gdm
<souri> Any help is appreciated. I see ALS support in the driver source, but still it's not happening and I can't figure out why
<lias81> toolazyforaname: i did it many times . but i get errors. I have a list with unmet dependencies, it suggests to try 'apt-geg -f install'
<nearst> souri, u mean this one ? https://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/AutoDimmingBacklightDaemon
<toolazyforaname> lias81: i would go for it
<toolazyforaname> sudo apt-get -f install gdm
<nearst> lias81, do-upgrade release or dist-upgrade ?
<souri> nearst, no it's here: https://gitorious.org/sony-laptop-zseries
<lias81> toolazyforaname: and i get as an error couldnt lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<souri> nearst: and i'm looking at the code here: https://github.com/absorb-it/sony-laptop-zseries .  Someone made a few changes to make the previous code compile on the newer kernel, so I can build this easily
<nearst> lias81, if u do-release-upgrade, probably deficiency from 3rd party package
<lias81> nearst: i have to type do-upgrade?
<toolazyforaname> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859887 may want to try sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<nearst> lias81, u said after upgrade. which upgrade u mean :D
<nearst> afk games
<varunendra> lias81, the 'couldn't lock...' error means either you have another package manager open (synaptic or software center?) or the lock file has stuck for some reason.
<toolazyforaname> varunendra: i would imagine it's locked bc the manger is in use
<varunendra> toolazyforaname, if the program/process that threw that error is the only one trying to get the lock, it won't complain at all :)
<toolazyforaname> varunendra: it's not though
<Mountain_R> hi guys I am going crazy with the monitor, I have uninstalled it and deactivated power manager but after 1 minute or less of inactivity my monitor always switch off. what is it? damn
<lias81> nearst: i did something wrong? is something that i can do to save my pc
<varunendra> lias81, if you can confirm that no more than one package manager is open/running in terminal, you can solve the 'lock' error by simply deleting that file. It is completely safe.
<Mountain_R> screensaver is unistalled too
<toolazyforaname> lias81: can you run these two commands: sudo apt-get update
<toolazyforaname> sudo apt-get upgrade
<lias81> varunendra: only one terminal is opened
<varunendra> lias81, then if the commands toolazyforaname suggested above give you the "couldn't lock..." error - we need to delete the lock file
<lias81> toolazyforaname: too many errors. nothing changed
<nearst> lias81, delete lock file and try sudo apt-get update again.
<lias81> @nea
<RahulAN> any one here using fortran?
<lias81> nearst:  could you pls give me the command?
<RahulAN> I want to learn any recommendation?
<varunendra> lias81, "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<varunendra> lias81, have you given us the pastebin link of the errors you get?
<lias81> varunendra: thanks
<varunendra> lias81, only if that helps solving the issue :)
<nearst> lias81, sudo killall apt-get or sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nearst> try again install gdm, restart service and hope all good :)
<lias81> varunendra: i know, but the only way to share something is with photo. it is a different machine and i have no other option
<varunendra> lias81, no working internet connection either?
<lias81> varunendra: doesnt work
<varunendra> lias81, the net or the 'lock' trick?
<nearst> lias81, im getting confuse. hehe.
<lias81> nearst: i did it, got no errors
 * varunendra too
<nearst> if too techie, backup data and fresh install. :)
 * lias81 is complete lost, i want to burn my machine
 * varunendra reaches out to write out his address to lias81 
<varunendra> lias81, I haven't followed your messages from beginning, so sorry if I'm asking silly questions. :)
 * lias81 thanks a lot toolazyforaname , nearst  and varunendra  and offers fire to burn my pc =)
<Mountain_R> can someone help me with the screensaver?
<lias81> varunendra: i asked the most silly questions here. dont worry
<toolazyforaname> lias81: did you get it???
<varunendra> lias81, if you don't have too many programs or too much customization on the existing installation, then a fresh install is actually not a bad idea. Takes 15-20 minutes + the time to do the customization/program installation again.
<lias81> toolazyforaname: nothings change :-( i thing i will burn a dvd and i will install again the 14.04 (or 12.04 I am not sure yet) .
<nearst> avoid unity, hehehehe
<toolazyforaname> lias81: if thats the route you wanna take, maybe try booting from a live disk, mount the partition on your machine, and try and save anything you need
<toolazyforaname> nearst: you said it
<lias81> varunendra: i have too many things on it. That's why i am trying to avoid installing again a new version. but i think unfortunatelly is the only solution
<toolazyforaname> lias81: you can save the info from a live cd
<lias81> toolazyforaname:  dont know yet. i ll try it
<varunendra> lias81, can you please state the problem (current status) in detail again?
<nearst> lias81, what is actual problem ? no login screen ?
<Mountain_R> hello there is someone for me
<varunendra> Mountain_R, possibly, but only when you state your problem first :)
<lias81> in login screen , when i am trying to login weather as user or as a guest, i got an error msg " failed to start session"
<nearst> lias81, u try to restart lightdm service ? sudo service lightdm restart, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lias81> nearst: i did it , nothings happened.
<nearst> oh. display manager
<lias81> and moreover i cant connet to wifi
<akaWolf> toolazyforaname: sec...
<varunendra> lias81, is the wifi problem pre-existing?
<toolazyforaname> akaWolf: ?
<lias81> varunendra: nop
<nearst> lias81, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-session
<Mountain_R> varunendra,  I have done :) yet, i copy it again: I am going crazy with the monitor, I have uninstalled it and deactivated power manager but after 1 minute or less of inactivity my monitor always switch off. what is it?
<varunendra> nearst, keep in mind that lias81 can't connect to internet currently.
<nearst> owh
<nearst> well. try with dpkg-reconfigure -a :)
<varunendra> Mountain_R, I may not be able to help with that, but which version of ubuntu are you using, and what all have you tried so far?
<lias81> nearst: it is hopeless , fffffff i think i completely destroyed my machine. i got as results some unmet dependencies
<edition> is vi still a good editor to use?
<Mountain_R> ubuntu 14:04 64bit xfce
<nearst> which package unmet depencencies?
<varunendra> lias81, do you think showing us the error messages can be a great chance of help? We can try to redirect them to a file > copy it to a flash drive (from command line) and pastebin them
<toolazyforaname> edition: vi or vim never goes out of style
<Mountain_R> varunendra, 14.04 64bit xfce
<edition> cant use it :)
<toolazyforaname> edition: why
<edition> i am linux idiot :)
<varunendra> Mountain_R, no experience with either (14.04 or xfce). But have you tried normal power management options?
<Mountain_R> sure I have done lots of changes
<toolazyforaname> edition: well to be fair, vi isn't linux. it's a text editor
<lias81> varunendra: i think that i will waste your time my friend.  the only way to do this is to take a photo and send it with email .
<varunendra> edition, I keep reading that it is great, although so far I have never needed it.
<Mountain_R> nothing, after 1 minute the monitor is switched off
<varunendra> lias81, photos can be uploaded to imagebin :)
<nearst> imgur also ok
<he1kki> I would like to add my own web source search instead of amazon/ubuntu one. Good idea?
<lias81> i dont know  that service. but if you like i can do it for you. but i think is hopeless. i completely destroyed  my machine\
<toolazyforaname> strong with the defeatist attitude you are
<nearst> lias81, http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<lccadmin> provided I can manage to capture video and audio, what's the best app to stream it out to something like youtube or ustream or livestream?
<varunendra> lias81, I don't mind trying as long as I am hanging out here. I'm here to 'waste' my time ;p But if you wish, there are ways to fix/install packages offline.
<lias81> i am trying to upload a phot
<nearst> im learning here
<varunendra> Mountain_R, is it Xubuntu or just xfce installed on top of default Ubuntu?
<he1kki> answer to my on question probably is unity-scope-tool and http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/scope-development-procedures/
<he1kki> /on/own
<lias81> nearst: varunendra  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2xUHrOGZOwqQ21YSV9rcDRBZmdmOE9BcjI0Z2tLWEU1Qmt3/edit?usp=sharing
<varunendra> lias81, and what happens when you do "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<nick07> my ubuntu 14.04 never cold start with the cpu fan running, after the laptop gets to hot after 20 minutes I turns off and after that, when it cooled down, I can turn on the computer and the cpu fan is running
<nick07> *it turns off
<thonza> My computer have ability to remove all fans and show games silently
<lias81> varunendra: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2xUHrOGZOwqLXpZbDJ5Z19XTjY2RHJZX2d6enBmbmN2dEdF/edit?usp=sharing
<nearst> lias81, try with "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<lias81> nearst:  this is what i get https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2xUHrOGZOwqLXpZbDJ5Z19XTjY2RHJZX2d6enBmbmN2dEdF/edit?usp=sharing
<thonza> what is the -f in the command?
<toolazyforaname> probably force
<lias81> need more clear photo?
<nearst> lias81, it seems like gnome3 issue
<varunendra> lias81, so it proceeds to do what it is supposed to do, but then due to no internet connection, it fails. So we have two possible approaches - 1) get connected to internet if that is easy (I may try), or, 2) try an option "--print-uris" with "apt-get" command (I'm not sure whether it'll work or not with the -f option)
<varunendra> lias81, a working internet connection could make things a breeze. Can't you get a wired connection for the moment? If not, what is the problem with the wireless connection (have you tried the "nmcli" command yet?)
<nearst> try purge ppa , but that pc also offline. ^^
<lias81> varunendra:  i will probably need a wired connection
<thonza> ??
<thonza> Why you need internet
<lias81> varunendra: my pc can "see" the available wifi but it cant connect
<varunendra> lias81, unless some networking service has crashed (or not started at this stage), you can use the "nmcli" command to activate a connection that you might have been using.
<newbieAlert> hey hi all. Whats the way to corrupt the selective fields of SuperBlock of a USB stick ??
<nearst> lias81, purge ppa, update and upgrade
<yossarianuk> hi - is anyone aware if you can load an installed OS in RAM like you can with the livecd - i.e https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<varunendra> lias81, what is the name of that connection (profile name - by which you saved that connection)?
<ravindu> Hi guys, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop that has a Bisoncam NB Pro webcam built in. The hardware for the webcam ('Bisoncam NB Pro') gets detected, but when I can't seem to get a picture out of it. How do I fix this?
<nearst> sudo nmcli nm
<UnderAttackGAZA> .
<lias81> varunendra: i will type profile name lias wifi klanitsa?
<varunendra> nearst, lias81 the usual command to use an existing (saved) connection is : "nmcli con up id <profile id of the connection>"
<varunendra> lias81, if the profile name contains blank spaces, you must enclose it within double-quotes
<ravindu> Hi guys, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop that has a Bisoncam NB Pro webcam built in. The hardware for the webcam ('Bisoncam NB Pro') gets detected, but when I can't seem to get a picture out of it. How do I fix this?
<newbieAlert> ??
<newbieAlert> ??
<newbieAlert> ??
<thonza> omg
<nearst> !spam | newbieAlert
<ubottu> newbieAlert: Please don't spam
<newbieAlert> sorry
<ravindu> Hello, will anyone help me/
<lias81> status activating and after 90 secs is timed out
<zubairahmed> please wait your turn ravindu
<varunendra> thonza, your problem sounds like an acpi issue. I have no experience with that, but some users at ubuntuforums do have good experience with power issues.
<ravindu> zubairahmed: okay.
<varunendra> !anyone | ravindu
<ravindu> varunendra: ?
<nearst> !ask | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gaza_Palestine> Gaza Burning! http://t.co/g1J5GN3VDQ
<thonza> ravindu: help this man
<ravindu> ubottu: okay.
<varunendra> ravindu, I was trying to trigger the bot.... failed... nearst did it correctly above :)
<nearst> lol
<varunendra> thonza, have you tried 'fancontrol' program yet?
<thonza> yes
<thonza> no problem here
<TurkActivist> 70 Gazans killed in Israeli ground assault http://www.aa.com.tr/en/news/361192--70-gazans-killed
<nearst> !offtopic | TurkActivist
<ubottu> TurkActivist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yossarianuk> TurkActivist: no matter how morally correct the things your posting - its very much offtopic - i.e here is not the place.
<varunendra> thonza, that was my first and probably last suggestion (apart from some weird boot options which I don't understand much myself)
<lias81> my friends , as you can see it is hopeless. i will erase everything
<ravindu> Anyone?
<nearst> lias81, u need Internet connection to purge broken package and doin upgrade normally
<nick07> my cpu fan on 14.04 is never going to spin if the laptop is turned on. Only after the laptop went overheated and cooled down a bit I starts spinning
<nick07> any ideas?
<lias81> nearst:  do you think is only an internet problem?
<varunendra> lias81, perhaps as my last suggestion, please also try - "apt-get --print-uris -f install" Does it return any download URIs?
<varunendra> lias81, I am basically a wireless troubleshooter, but that will probably another long road.
<varunendra> probably be*
<lias81> varunendra: it gives me two url's
<nearst> lias81, try this. sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz && sudo setsid unity , sudo restart lightdm restart and try login again.
<nearst> *sudo service lightdm restart
<varunendra> lias81, only two? sure? and no errors?
<LinX64> ohh dear
<varunendra> ravindu, which program are you using to use the webcam?
<LinX64> hi my friends
<ravindu> varunendra: cheese webcam booth
<ravindu> varunendra: I tried accessing the webcam with lots of programs, but I still get a black screen
<LinX64> :|
<ravindu> varunendra: I believe that I might need a better driver for it.
<varunendra> ravindu, please also try 'guvcview' if haven't already. It offers a lot more controls than cheese
<ravindu> varunendra: How can i download a webcam driver for Ubuntu 14.04?
<LinX64> varunendra :how sre you?
<LinX64> are*
<toolazyforaname> LinX64: ask your ubuntu related question. there is no need for greetings
<LinX64> ok ok:d
<varunendra> ravindu, webcam drivers are, as far as I know, generic and are already available in default installation (or come with the programs you use as frontends)
<gustavo> Hi
<LinX64> wlc new user's
<varunendra> I am fine by the way LinX64 :p
<viscera> Can I disable fade animations when I show desktop and switch windows?
<ravindu> varunendra: well, what should I do to get this think to work?
<LinX64> :d
<viscera> They're kinda slow.
<LinX64> this is not chatroom ok ?:D
<gustavo> Will Ubuntu 14.10 come with new icons???
<LinX64> :-?
<LinX64> maybe..
<LinX64> wlc
<toolazyforaname> gustavo: not sure, but you can install custom ions if you like
<varunendra> ravindu, I am not a webcam or video expert, but please install 'guvcview' first, and let us know if it does any miracle.
<LinX64> toolazy
<gustavo> I hope so, the old ones are dated.
<viscera> gustavo: be thankful for the old ones, most distros are ugly as hell
<LinX64> best desktop's for ubuntu ?
<ravindu> varunendra: sudo apt-get install guvcview?
<gustavo> Hahahahaha I guess
<varunendra> ravindu, yup
<ravindu> LinX64: UNITY!!!
<ravindu> varunendra: Thanks
<viscera> (although gradients are looking dated)
<toolazyforaname> ravindu:  get out
<LinX64> ok
<toolazyforaname> :P
<LinX64> sudo apt-get install UNITY
<LinX64> ?
<LinX64> im new on ubuntu
<ikonia> LinX64: unity desktop is installed by default in ubuntu
<ikonia> LinX64: it is the default desktop
<viscera> LinX64: I used "tasksel install ubuntu-desktop"
<LinX64> where is it ?
<lias81> varunendra: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2xUHrOGZOwqbW16aGNlejNXNlF5eWZvUjN4TXA1QjdFRjNZ/edit?usp=sharing
<LinX64> ok
<LinX64> this is nice place for question's
<newbieAlert> hey help with superblock corruptiion.
<viscera> LinX64: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" does the same thing, as far as I can tell
<LinX64> tnx guys
<lccadmin> I guess I've answered my own questino about capturing video (vlc) but has anyone had any luck with it ans s-video cables?  I've got weird looking video -- staticky looking with a bunch of green lines at the bottom
<viscera> LinX64: most of mine don't get answered
<toolazyforaname> LinX64: Its completely up to personal preference. My suggestion would be to try out many in a vm, and decide for yorself
<varunendra> lias81, I don't believe only those two packages can fix the whole thing, but anything is possible. Please use the download URIs to download the packages on a computer which has internet connection. Then you'll need to move them to our target system (on a flash drive/cd whatever is easy for you) and install with "sudo dpkg -i *"
<varunendra> lias81, if you wish to attempt that, I'd be glad to provide step-by-step instructions - as correctly as I can :)
<lias81> varunendra: i ve already made a dvd to re-install ubuntu. i will try to see what programms i had installed and i will try to contect to internet by booting with live cd. will this help?
<varunendra> lias81, a working live dvd should help a lot, at least to move the packages.
<lias81> i ll try this
<varunendra> lias81, some more experienced expert could possibly help you better with 'chroot' thing, but I have no experience with that.
<lias81> varunendra: you have already did more than enough :-)
<antithesis> Is startx supported again or still not?
<nick07> my fan of cpu is not spinning on 14.04 so laptop shutdown after while,any idea?
<Rohan_m> I am using Smuxi and unable to find any programming groups ???
<Rohan_m> nick07: same happens to me
<Rohan_m> nick07: i dont know the problem but i gess it over heating
<Rohan_m> nick07: did u tried cleaning your heat sink and the dust inside your laptop give it a try i'm sure it'll help
<nick07> problem is if the laptop was overheated and I wait few minutes and turn the computer ON, then the fan IS spinning...
<MonkeyDust> nick07  same here, cannot use e.g. virtualbox, because my pc heats to fast too much
<Rohan_m> nick07:YOu r from tropical region which country
<nick07> ha no, holland
<Rohan_m> nick07: did u trid to replug your ram !
<Rohan_m> Rohan_m: and check the CPU temp logs when it shutdowns
<nick07> no, but the fan IS working second time start
<nick07> if i install 13.10 problem gone
<Rohan_m> nick07: so what fan tries to cool it down but heat is so much that it cant accomodate to cool it down
<Rohan_m> nick07: yeah i'm also using 14.04 and this problem comes to often ! i guess hey have problem with build
<nick07> no, fan is not spinning, cpu over heats, then laptop stops. then wait few minutes, turn computer on, fan spinning
<nick07> so, the is a prolem with 14.04?
<nick07> *there
<nick07> any solutons to solve it by installing something?
<sivteck> nick07: support for 13.10 ended recently. Try installing 14.04 and see.
<nick07> this is 14.04 and that gives the problem
<sivteck> nick07: ah, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> the heating problem started with 14.04 and everything derived from it
<nick07> sensor-detects nothing, only NO NO NO
<nick07> is the problem in the 14.04 kernel?
<solarfly> nick07 do a google search on "ubuntu 14.04 fan not working" there are many, many articles posted just this year on this issue
<k1l> !away > Power_OFF
<ubottu> Power_OFF, please see my private message
<nick07> did that, no solution
<MonkeyDust> nick07  i'm reading this http://refugeeks.com/use-tlp-to-optimize-the-power-consumption-in-ubuntu/
<nick07> I installed tlp already, nothing changed
<MonkeyDust> nick07  hm, same here
<nick07> so, then I go back to 13.10 i think
<nearst> not sure, im use liquorix
<MonkeyDust> nick07  that's unsupported, you'll find no help or updated for it, if you want an earlier version, use 12.04
<nick07> just need a working fan and xmbc, thats it
<ravindu> Guys, why doesn't gksu /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text %F not launch sublime text? The file path is correct
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  try first without %F
<nearst> sublime not from repo ?
<ravindu> MonkeyDust: It doesn't work without $F either
<ravindu> MonkeyDust: *%F
<ravindu> MonkeyDust: sudo subl works however... Why is that?
<antithesis> Is startx supported?
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  use this command: whereis sublime_text
<ravindu> /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  and: ls -l /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  i want to see if it's zxecutable or not
<ravindu> -rwxr--r-- 1 ravindu ravindu 5152768 Jan 22 20:41 /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  try: chmod 666 [path/to/file]
<PowerKiller> ah
<ravindu> MonkeyDust: It doesn't work...
<PowerKiller> np I'm leaving #ubuntu then
<ravindu> MonkeyDust: I used chmod +x /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text and now sudo sublime_text works
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  and if you go to the folder and then run sublime_text
<ravindu> why doesnt gksu or gksudo work with it?
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  does gksu synatpic work?
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  does gksu synaptic work?
<ravindu> yep.
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  ok, so that's not it...
<ravindu> so how do I make it work?
<MonkeyDust> ravindu  beats me, frankly, i'm not familiar with sublime_text... did you get it from the repo's?
<ravindu> i actually downloaded it from their website and installed it on my machine...
<zyntux> hey
<ravindu> MonkeyDust: g2g. Thanks anyways for trying to help me :)
<jatt> I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now i get the following message when trying to double click on a external usb drive: http://picpaste.com/ar-AHJZ0ImZ.png
<jatt> how can I avoid to have to give username/password?
<jatt> I mean password
<Jackripthatdoor> what's the file manager used in Gnome?
<DJones> Jackripthatdoor: Nautilus
<Jackripthatdoor> confirmed.
<DJones> Jackripthatdoor: At least thats what I'm assuming it is, possibly shows up as Files or Nautilus
<lias81> varunendra: toolazyforaname nearst  what a foolllliiiiiish Am I?!?!?! there is an option when you boot from a live cd , that states you can re-install your ububtu `4,04 and your files wont be deleted! I completely forgot that option. I am wondering if the programms will be there after the re-installing is completed. anyway i will it in few minutes and i ll inform you
<nearst> lias81, it will not touch your /home data
<lias81> nearst: i pray for it :-p
<lias81> nearst: will this action fix all my installation problems?
<AlexPortable>  installed ginome session fallback, how can I remove the shutdown icon in the right bottom corner?
<basiclaser> where are shared libraries in 14.04? :) I need to add in libudev.so.0
<nearst> lias81, hope so
<lias81> nearst: I did it ! all my files are there! but all my programms are missing. and still i cant connec to wifi.!!! but when i was with live cd i was conected
<basiclaser> lias81: wifi PW might not have been retained, put the PW in again?
<lias81> pw?
<kristenbb> hello, how can I edit the grub file ? I have installed 14.04 on dual boot, but I keep going back to 12.04, there is no entry to go to 14.04.
<basiclaser> lias81: password
<lias81> i mean it isnt able to see any wifi! only wired connections and vpn
<lias81> nearst: i mean it isnt able to see any wifi! only wired connections and vpn
<kokiking> hola
<kokiking> algien save como liverar un router?
<k1l> !es | kokiking
<ubottu> kokiking: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<apb1963> I want to move my /home to a new drive.  What is the recommended ubuntu 12.04 way to do so?
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<apb1963> ty
<emx> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" <-- do i get this message because 12.10 is not supported anymore?
<k1l> emx: yep. 12.10 should not be run anymore
<philinux> emx;~ you can see here what's going on, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<emx> k1l, philinux: thanks
<emx> and when i make an update i risk a non-working installation :-/
<apb1963> ok there's something a bit odd in that guide....
<apb1963> It has the following lines:
<apb1963> # (identifier)  (location, eg sda5)   (format, eg ext3 or ext4)      (some settings)
<apb1963> UUID=????????   /media/home    ext3          defaults       0       2
<apb1963> notice it says "(location, eg sda5)" but has "/media/home"
<philinux> emx;~ probably better to clean install 14.04, after backing up important data
<emx> hail to version control :)
<apb1963> so it's referencing a device in the example... but a mount point in the "live" actual line
<emx> the annoying thing will be to gather all the packages i have installed.
<philinux> emx;~ packages why?
<apb1963> I guess the UUID serves as the device... so the line is right.... but the comment isn't exactly clear.  Yes?
<philinux> apb1963;~ my take is that in the example the user created a new partition sda5
<BillyZane> hmm
<emx> philinux, texmaker/latex/tex as an example. there are many packages that can be installed. i remember that it took me a few hours to have all that i need.
<apb1963> philinux: right... like I have /dev/sda1 for my new partition
<apb1963> philinux: but the blkid specifies the device... not "sda5".
<philinux> apb1963;~ so the uuid refers to sdaX mounted temprarily as /media/home
 * lias81 says  many many   T H A N K S  for their valiable help and their time to nearst, varunendra and toolazyforaname . Once again guys I really thank you. Hopefully everything is ok due to your help
<apb1963> philinux: right... but, there's no need to mention sdaX since the UUID is the device.  This is what's confusing to me.  sdaX doesn't actually factor in at all...... yes?
<philinux> apb1963;~ which then becomes the new /home
<levo> is it possible to download mysql jdbc driver from apt-get?
<philinux> apb1963;~ it's in a commented line as an aid memoir to which sda is being used
<apb1963> philinux: I could see it as an aid to memory for someone that wrote it for themself... but as a tutorial it's slightly confusing.  Hence my confusion :)  But ok so that clarifies it.  Thank you
<philinux> apb1963;~ if you look at you current fstab it follows the same pattern , the commented line shows sdaX and the line underneath has the uuid of sdaX
<apb1963> philinux: not MY fstab :) Mine  had nothing but: "# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM"
<apb1963> philinux: of course I've long since modified it... but that's all I had to start.
<apb1963> philinux: so maybe there was something I was supposed to have done?  But never did?
<philinux> apb1963;~ sample normal fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819282/
<spongie> Hiya. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 i386 as guest in my qemu. When I pick "install ubuntu" the boot fails because libco.so.6 has wrong ELF header, and the kernel panics. Any of you have Ubuntu running under qemu?
<svetlana> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<svetlana> Augh.
<apb1963> philinux: mine has never looked like that... why is mine different?
<philinux> apb1963;~ no idea at all
<apb1963> philinux: by what method do you normally modify it?
<philinux> apb1963;~ maybe look at sudo fdisk -l to understand what you got
<philinux> apb1963;~ normal don't modify it, but to move home to anew disk then yes you do
<apb1963> philinux: oh I understand what my partition table looks like... it's just my fstab that apparently got the short end of the stick
<apb1963> philinux: it's always perplexed me.  I never understood why my fstab was empty
<philinux> apb1963;~ then you can mofify the #commented line to reflect the setup
<philinux> apb1963;~ do this cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<apb1963> philinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819304/
<philinux> apb1963;~ never seen one like that, pc boots ok normally?
<apb1963> philinux: yes
<apb1963> apb1963: you'll notice everything but swap is commented out
<apb1963> oophs
<apb1963> philinux: as I mentioned, the file was empty other than ""# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM"  the rest was hand entered... and other than swap, subsequently commented out.
<philinux> apb1963;~ I'm not an fstab expert - never seen that
<philinux> apb1963;~ what sort of install is it?
<apb1963> philinux: I suppose it's possible it's an artifact of using debootstrap
<apb1963> philinux: yeah, my new disk also has the same empty file
<apb1963> philinux: this is my mtab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819460/
<alexxio> hi
<alexxio> i want to mount an usb dongle read only
<alexxio> how can i do it?
<philinux> apb1963;~ sorry can't help with that. I'm not familiar enough
<philinux> apb1963;~ maybe bazhang can help
<apb1963> philinux: maybe :)  but thank you
<pasic> hi guys
<philinux> apb1963;~ someone asked here, i would not want to bork your system by recommending this http://askubuntu.com/questions/81726/how-to-rebuild-fstab-automatically
<pasic> i'd like to make my xubuntu to be ubuntustudio:) ... which packages need to install?
<k1l> pasic: !info ubuntustudio-desktop | pasic
<k1l> !info ubuntustudio-desktop | pasic
<ubottu> pasic: ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.126 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Addy> hi, I am unable to connect to wifi since the network settings seem to be stuck on the WIRELESS HOTSPOT and on disabling the hotspot the network settings CRASH
<pasic> thx-thx:) idunno, why it was removed from official metapackages ...
<pasic> there're lubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu .... but not ubuntustudio
<pasic> (i don't like use graph install:P)
<svetlana> *don't like using
<svetlana> Addy: I would probably look at the output of 'dmesg'.
<apb1963> philinux: yeah that's a hand edited job... I think just following the guide you pointed out should do it.  About the only difference between what they recommend and what I originally intended is they take great care in how they shift the data around (copy) - I was simply going to move it from /home to /mnt/c/home where my new drive is.
<apb1963> philinux: of course they modify the live /etc/fstab whereas I was just going to modify the new one - /mnt/c/etc/fstab
<apb1963> philinux: so i'll just use their recommendation to copy (rsync actually), and modify my new fstab and reboot... should be fine.  If not...   I still have the original to boot from.
<apb1963> philinux: in truth... my fstab isn't doing anything at all - i'm not even sure swap is mounting anymore (it used to, but I haven't checked on it lately).
<Addy> svetlana: Here is the output for my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819531/
<bong> how do we empty the trash in lubuntu?
<apb1963> philinux: I'm actually more concerned about what "aptik" is going to bring in when I install it.... but that's a different question.
<bong> how do we empty the trash in lubuntu?
<Addy> svetlana: Here is the output for my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819531/
<svetlana> Addy: you may want to paste the entire thing, without grepping.
<philinux> apb1963;~ good luck , interesting app
<apb1963> philinux: did you install it?  or just read about it?
<Addy> svetlana: Here you go without grep http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819562/
<Addy> Hope this helps as I am unable to find a solution since 8 hours for this problem
<philinux> apb1963;~ read about it, I've have no ppa's on my system. I dont install many additionnal apps
<svetlana> Addy: this helps after you resume from suspend or at some other time?
<varunendra> Addy, that sounds a very strange problem to me. But for technical details, the 'wireless_script' would be much better than manually hunting for clues. I suggest the experimental one : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<svetlana> Addy: *this happens
<apb1963> philinux: just no interest, or are you more interested in trying to stay pure?
<philinux> apb1963;~ i use stuff like vlc etc etc stuff not installed by default
<Addy> varunendra: I have already posted it the wireless script output on forums but no replies till now so I came here on irc
<apb1963> philinux: you mean stuff only in the repos
<philinux> mainly yep
<varunendra> Addy, please give me the link to your thread/post
<Addy> varunendra: Here is the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235151
<jkg> hi folks. I'm failing to install emacs 24 on 14.04. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819567/ happens when I try. I'm not really sure where to start digging, any pointers would be appreciated.
<apb1963> philinux: yeah, I found that to be a bit limiting.  Hell, I got started on ubuntu by someone that recommended it so I could run asterisk... so I was "out of compliance" from day 1 just by installing asterisk.
<Addy> varunendra: I had also asked on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/499811/ubuntu-14-04-libnetwork-so-crash-for-unity-control-centre
<varunendra> Addy, funny that it was moved to a new thread on my very request. I fell asleep while waiting for it to be moved.. ;p
<jkg> uh. ignore my previous question. removing the gforth package it Just Works, so I'd obviously left something half-done and broken at some point. sorry!
<varunendra> Addy, but you have posted the output of the regular version of the script, not the experimental one I linked to. It provides more info that can be very useful sometimes.
<Addy> varunendra: I hope that you are able to help me since I have tried many a times to move to ubuntu but honestly this kind of a day literally puts me off from the wonderful OS
<Addy> varunendra: I would try the experimental one as well now give me sometime
<laughingtiger> what?
<varunendra> Addy, I agree, Ubuntu still has many issues that may be annoying at times. But every OS has and in the end it is the overall advantage/disadvantage compared to other OSes that should become the deciding factor.
<laughingtiger> NICK laughingtiger
<Addy> varunendra: do you want me to post the output on the forums or here on pastebin
<varunendra> Addy, I have no clue why it is stuck at hotspot mode, but there are two probably non-related things that you should optimize - first - please change the encryption type in your router to pure WPA2-PSK with AES, no WPA/WPA2 mixed mode.
<varunendra> Addy, both would be nice :)
<Addy> varunendra: Here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819601/
<varunendra> Addy, the second thing that can (should) be optimized - explicitly define your country code (IN) for regdomain settings. You can do so by editing the "/etc/default/crda" file to change "REGDOMAIN=" to "REGDOMAIN=IN". The change will take effect after a reboot.
<Kristina21>  You can find funny videos here. http://j.mp/1sAwP6t
<Addy> varunendra: I have changed the router's wifi security to WPA2-PSK with AES earlier it was Automatic with AES, but since I am connected through web irc I cannot reboot the router
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> i'm downloading VLC through apt-get and I keep gettign 404 errors
<k1l> paulo_: please pastebin the output
<varunendra> Addy, rebooting the router is usually not necessary unless the router itself is asking you to do so. It is just to make sure the change takes effect properly and immediately. Most routers can adapt the change immediately anyway.
<MV48> Hello all, I've just installed ubuntu 14.14 and can't seem to get dual monitors working. I've tried using the "settings >  displays" and disper (command line app). Both displays show and they recently worked with my win7 setup. Any tips? thx
<Addy> varunendra: I have just changed the crda file and rebooted
<varunendra> Addy, exactly at which stage does the system crash while trying to change/disable the hotspot mode?
<paulo_> ubuntu just went full screen terminal
<paulo_> idk what I pressed
<paulo_> I smashed the keyboard and got back here
<paulo_> what happened?
<yossarianuk> .....
<Addy> varunendra: I access the Network from System Settings....then when I click on SWITCH OFF the WIRELESS HOTSPOT then it asks for a confirmation and then BOOM the window showing the option goes off and there is a CRASH in the syslog
<MV48> I'd like to rephrase my question. I've just installed ubuntu 14.14 and my laptop screen doesn't display, while my VGA monitor does. I can't seem to "extend" the view. Here's a pastebin of disper -l output: http://pastebin.com/LupWf9xL
<varunendra> Addy, we can try a potentially problematic solution. But I'm not sure if it has the problem to trigger the above bug automatically since next boot, so keep a live dvd/usb handy if we try that.
<nightdemon666> anyone here manage to properly get a bluetooth headset to work in ubuntu 14.04???
<Addy> varunendra: I have a install usb with me which I can use as a LIVE USB
<varunendra> Addy, the thing I'm thinking of trying is to just move the hotspot profile file from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections directory. Move it to your Desktop or some other folder, but not in your Home.
<gcl5cp> how do i capture STDOUT of a process running in tty4? it has 2 days running so i don't want to stop it, can i capture STDOUT in tty3, by PID or...?
<Addy> varunendra: do you need the exact screenshot and also the line of syslog where the unity contol centre error where it mentions something about libnetwork.so
<varunendra> Addy, if you see anything that looks like a hint, please upload that section of the logs (with some extra lines before/after).
<lubuntu-rules> How to solve problems with Unity interface >>   http://img42.com/uNIym+
<Addy> varunendra: moving the hotspot profile has atleast done something
<Addy> varunendra: now atleast in the network I can see the available wifi networks with their strengths....now the hotspot profile was something which was causing the problem....is it needed for further investigation
<kamal_> gcl5cp: http://stackoverflow.com/a/1421039
<varunendra> Addy, keep it for now. Delete it when we are done.
<cagri> Are there any good ubuntu math programs, like maple/mathcad
<varunendra> Addy, so are you unable to connect to the AP now?
<nightdemon666> im assuming no one here is using a bluetooth headset with their ubuntu 14.04 installation --- IM SURE SOMEBODY HERE USES SKYPE!
<Octavian95> hi all
<Octavian95> i'm trying to set up a hotspot in 12.04 but its not visible on my android 4.1.2 device please help
<varunendra> Addy, the only other thing that I can think of to help optimize the connectivity is to try some driver parameters as explained here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12815912
<Addy> varunendra: When I try to connect to the AP nothing happens and this what happens at the syslog level http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819685/
<varunendra> Addy, usually we try backported drivers in case of such connectivity problems, especially in case of realtek drivers, but due to some unknown bug (bug #1342703), the latest backported package fails to compile on kernel 3.13.0-30 and later
<ubottu> bug 1342703 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backports doesn't compile against 3.13.0-30" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342703
<Addy> varunendra: please note that the first line of the paste is the error which was happening due to the HOTSPOT profile
<Octavian95> somebody?
<varunendra> Addy, I suggest you also delete the profile "RU" and try connecting again to create a fresh profile. It looks like a security key or other authentication issue. Could be related to the change you just made in encryption of the router.
<gcl5cp> kamal_: thank you
<Octavian95> varunendra: seems like you have some knowledge about wifi and hotspot related issues could you help me please?
<varunendra> Octavian95, some knowledge about wifi - yes, but about hotspot - almost none. But let me see..
<lubuntu-rules> Octavian95:  What wifi device do you have?
<varunendra> Octavian95, are you sure the hotspot mode is activated currently? Plus the answer to what lubuntu-rules asked..
<varunendra> Octavian95, to find out exactly which device + driver you have, please show us the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<Octavian95> i have 2 wifi device (the one thats inside my laptop and a usb dongle)
<Addy> varunendra: I forgot to mention that the option to connect to the wifi is also not coming on the Desktop, I basically have to access it through the Network settings only
<varunendra> Octavian95, and which one are you using as the hotspot?
<Octavian95> varunendra: the internal one
<varunendra> Addy, you mean the SSID is not visible in nm-applet's drop-down menu?
<Octavian95> which is b44 as i see from that command
<varunendra> Octavian95, b44 is ethernet card, not wifi
<Addy> varunendra: there is no nm-applet if that is what it is called
<varunendra> sorry, *driver, not card
<varunendra> Addy, it is the network manager's icon on the top-right corner (if using default ubuntu with unity)
<Addy> varunendra: there is no option to click and enable networking on the system bar (sorry for my bad way of explaining things since I am coming from windows)
<Octavian95> well i'm trying to bring the internet from one wifi connection to another
<Octavian95> not from the wired connection (lan)
<Addy> varunendra: Yes the network manager's icon on the top-right is also not coming
<varunendra> Addy, is it Ubuntu with Unity?
<Addy> varunendra: yes Ubuntu with Unity..the one which is downloaded from the ubuntu website desktop
<varunendra> Addy, in a terminal, please enter "nm-applet" - are there any error messages? If not, is the icon back and working (must keep the terminal open in background in this method)
<Addy> varunendra: I am getting the message tht program nm-applet can be found in the following packages: *network-manager-gnome *mythbuntu-diskless-client
<varunendra> Addy, wow! How and when did you manage to remove the network manager? Did you try some other network manager program (wicd for example?)
<Addy> varunendra: no idea...earlier I was trying to clear a problem with my display since there are 2 display GPUs in my notebook and maybe then I might have done something...can't really be sure of this that how I had removed the network manager
<Addy> varunendra: would I need to do to a reinstall of the ubuntu now :(, would I be able to keep my home folder in that case
<reversiblean_> Why don't you guys fix the low resolution boot splash screen issues with nvidia. Content here is out dated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia as well.
<Octavian95> so i'm trying to create a hotspot by using 2 wireless cards (internal builtin card from laptop + usb wifi card) i'm trying to get the internet from the usb card to be spreaded through internal wifi card from my laptop. i tryed but not working till now
<varunendra> Addy, reinstalling network-manager is not a big deal :)
<Octavian95> is that even possible or did i do something wrong? tried ap-hotspot too still not working
<Addy> varunendra: I can recall yesterday the wifi was working properly and then I just did a Hibernate of my system and then when I came to office in the morning the wifi was doing these things
<Octavian95> :(
<Addy> varunendra: I think the network manager was lost due to hibernation...this is the best I can think off since I cannot recall trying to remove the manager or installing wicd
<varunendra> Addy, use the command "apt-get install --print-uris network-manager-gnome" to print the download URIs of the required packages > download them on a system where internet is working > move them to the target machine > install with "sudo dpkg -i *"
<varunendra> Addy, this kind of mysterious disappearance of a package is not usual though, makes me suspect of a broken install - broken from beginning or later. But maybe just reinstalling the package(s) will fix everything.
<varunendra> Octavian95, if you don't already have, I recommend posting a thread about your problem on ubuntuforums.org. I am not much familiar with Hotspots like I said, but plenty of users/experts are who may be able to help you out in no time.
<Addy> varunendra: Also while I was trying some commands from your post which you gave the wifi is not visible at all after the modprobe command with -rv
<Addy> varunendra: is it going to be fixed when I install the nm
<varunendra> Addy, the "-r" option with modprobe removes the driver. Without "-r" the driver is loaded/reloaded. So that will obviously disable wifi. Just run the next command and it'll be back. :)
<Addy> varunendra: can I reset these values, also I am still not getting the network manager icon on the desktop
<Guest47013> internet in my ubuntu 14.04 is very very very very slow   why ?
<Guest47013> please help me
<varunendra> Addy, just remove/reload the drivers without parameters, and everything will be at defaults. For the nm-applet icon, you need to install the network-manager-gnome package like I mentioned earlier. Did you get that message?
<svetlana> varunendra, bekks: I had to burn using another computer. then this computer reads the dvd okay. -- this means that the dvd was okay when it was blank, too, but there is some software issue (or inability of this hardware to write).
<Addy> varunendra: the network manager has been installed and it is working fine
<varunendra> svetlana, it may also be an incompatibility between the disc type and the writer's capabilities :|
<Addy> varunendra: after installing the 3 files the wifi has started to work but only the nm-applet icon are not showing
<varunendra> Addy, did you try the "nm-applet" command again? Any more errors this time?
<varunendra> Guest47013, please rationalize "very very very.... slow". How do you measure the speeds? Any stats or comparisons?
<Addy_> varunendra: I am getting this message http://pastebin.com/BbweTixh
<apb1963> Has anyone used blueprint for package management?
<Guest47013> <varunendra> Internet speed is low
<Guest47013> <varunendra>  IP6 is disable but still internet speed is slow
<Addy_> varunendra: btw I am now on the notebook atleast the internet is now working after you pointed out that rubbish of my network manager tools being missing
<Mrloafbot> 1
<Octavian95> does ubuntu 12.04 have any built in picture editor? something like paint from windows ?
<bekks> Octavian95: Just install an editor if you like :) Something like gimp
<varunendra> Addy_, the nm-applet icon doesn't come up after that message in terminal? Have you rebooted the system after installation (shouldn't be necessary, but may help getting rid of that error)
<apb1963> Octavian95: try gimp or inkscape or krita
<svetlana> gpaint
<tobylane> I installed ubuntu to a laptop by a usb stick but couldn't install grub or lilo at the time. I'm now running a live-usb and I'm trying to get to the right place to run grub. Where is the right place to install grub on the hard drive from a livecd?
<Octavian95> well i need a simple one
<Octavian95> i dont need fancy features
<Addy_> varunendra: I did reboot but let me give it another shot...I would reboot again and comeback.
<varunendra> Octavian95, If you prefer something like paint on windows, try kolourpaint
<Octavian95> ok where can i get it?
<varunendra> Guest47013, we still have neither stats nor comparisons to define 'slow'. How much average download/upload speed are you getting?
<levo> Octavian95: sudo apt-get install kolourpaint
<tobylane> My hard drive is sdb1, but I'm told that's already mounted at /cdrom which is the live usb
<varunendra> Octavian95, it is in default repos. "sudo apt-get install kolourpaint"
<Addy_> varunendra: I just rebooted again and still there is no icon for the network manager
<Flaiker> Hi, I have a spare hdd I'd like to install ubuntu on. I have windows 8.1 on  my ssd. How will choosing the os work? Since they are on different drives, can I just select the device to boot from in my bios and not have to use a bootmanager?
<tobylane> Flaiker a boot manager is tidier
<Octavian95> i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819927/
<varunendra> Addy_, the icon not coming up automatically is not unusual, but that error in terminal is. I suspect something else is broken too.
<tobylane> You can have it only wait one second for an answer, so you'd have to be pressing buttons in that one second to get the non default os Flaiker
<daftykins> Flaiker: you'd have to pull the SSD and install with the other drive only connected
<Flaiker> tobylane: well, i havent used any os other than windows so I just wanted to try it out and if I dont like it it might be a pain to get the bootmanager away again
<Flaiker> no?
<varunendra> Octavian95, sorry, that is the package you need to install "kolourpaint4"
<Addy_> varunendra: what should I do to get to the root cause...do you suspect more broken packages in my notebook which is causing this kind of behaviour.
<tobylane> Flaiker you can repair it to what windows wants from within windows
<tobylane> Or simply turn grub to 0 seconds
<Addy_> varunendra: I just again typed the nm-tool and this time around I get a good response.
<Octavian95> so "sudo apt-get install kolourpaint4" should work then?
<varunendra> Addy_, I think I am a bit confused at this moment (multitasking and also interacting with chili555 via PMs on a separate issue). Please post the current status (including the nm-applet error in terminal) at the forums and maybe I'll get back on proper track. :)
<Addy_> varunendra: this is the output of nm-tool here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819943/
<Flaiker> tobylane, you by chance know where that repair option is?
<tobylane> I saw it on google 20 mins ago, I'll look for it
<Flaiker> propably just using the repair console right?
<tobylane> Flaiker never done it myself, but here's what google says http://www.tweakhound.com/2012/11/13/how-to-fix-the-windows-bootloader/
<varunendra> Addy_, WOW!!! We are having nice discoveries here... the user permission is funky too :D
<Octavian95> you gotta be kidding me kolourpaint is 191MB i need a smaller photo editor something under 10MB if possible :(
<varunendra> Addy_, please show us the output of "id"
<bekks> Octavian95: Isnt possible. :)
<Flaiker> tobylane, thanks, nice to know about that beforehand
<tobylane> Octavian95 features are worth it in programs nowadays
<varunendra> Octavian95, that is because it is meant for KDE desktop environment. So comes with a big baggage if your DE is not KDE :D
<cfhowlett> !photo
<Octavian95> then which is the smallest photo editor then?
<tobylane> Depends on your DE
<cfhowlett> Octavian95 look in software center - choice abounds
<varunendra> Octavian95, if you are on Unity or gnome, try gpaint that svetlana suggested earlier.
<tobylane> Octavian95 what is the most complicated thing you need it to do?
<varunendra> !info gpaint | Octavian95
<ubottu> Octavian95: gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6.1 (trusty), package size 104 kB, installed size 717 kB
<tobylane> You could get away with a web editor
<Octavian95> draw a few lines :))
<Addy_> varunendra: Now I am kind of confused as to how many commands do ppl using Linux have to learn and keep them in mind. here you go btw for the id output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819961/
<MonkeyDust> Addy_  if all goes well: none
<varunendra> Addy_, you can keep using it without learning a single command. Commands just make things quick and easy for us troubleshooters :)
<Octavian95> i'm gonna try gpaint
<tobylane> Octavian95 control imagemagick from the command line?
<tobylane> I could do with a program that could turn coords into a line map
<MonkeyDust> Addy_  if you want control beyond the basics, commands can be handy
<Addy_> MonkeyDust: I love the learning and hence I have switched to Linux but honestly would love to know small commands to do the changes for a power user, it is just that I don't know where to start
<Octavian95> tobylane: what?
<oscar> Addy_: Heres a good place to start: https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<MonkeyDust> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<daftykins> wow that trigger is outdated.
<ikonia> and it's gone
<oscar> or man bash
<tobylane> I'm a little out of date with DEs, what is worth trying between e17 and xcfe?
<varunendra> Addy_, the permissions look okay to me. The only one that I have here and you don't is "disk" - which I don't think is related to the wifi issue. But let's add you to that as well. Please run the command "sudo adduser aditya disk"
<b100s> hi2all
<cfhowlett> tobylane they're free.  "worth it" is subjective.  try them or don't = your choice
<daftykins> ikonia: would it not be better to come up with a replacement rather than nuke?
<tobylane> Ok
<b100s> i have 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu and after use HDMI cant get back sound
<ikonia> daftykins: whole thing is pretty worthless you're welcome to write a replacement
<Addy_> varunendra: did that but after that when I run id it does not show the disk there
<neutrino> where is the folder which has userchrome.css for firefox in ubuntu ?
<varunendra> Addy_, if adding yourself to the "disk" group doesn't fix that error in nm-tool, I think you should delete and re-create the connection once again. I suspect a permission issue with the connection profile itself now (and I may be wrong again).
<Beldar> daftykins, You need to write a book "the world from mt personal view is the best way". ;)
<Beldar> my*
<varunendra> Addy_, close the terminal, open a new one. The new one should show the new group in the output
<daftykins> Beldar: heh, it's done but i can't find a publisher that does it right ;)
<varunendra> Addy_, likewise, you *may* have to log off >> log in again for the permission to take effect properly. Although I still don't think it should be related to wifi issue.
<Addy_> varunendra: so what do you suggest....ne more suggestons?
<Octavian95> ok so here's my post about my hotspot issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235172
<optrusty> I have a siri bot
<varunendra> Addy_, delete the profile > recreate a new one (after log off > re login). If the error persists, post the updates on your thread @ ubuntuforums. My brain may work better after dinner ;p
<cfhowlett> optrusty ask or support ubuntu questions
<optrusty> oh this is not offtopic srry
<varunendra> Octavian95, opened and subscribed. I think I'll just wait for someone to jump in though.
<Octavian95> varunendra: ok
<Octavian95> i must go now i will come back later to see if someone posted something in the thread
<Octavian95> bye all and thanks
<optrusty> I think u should connect both wifi connections via switch
<optrusty> Thats what I did
<optrusty> And if they both use the same ip 192.168.x.x
<optrusty> Aw he left
<varunendra> optrusty, but he has a thread where you can leave your suggestions : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235172
<optrusty> k
<apb1963> so I'm debating the best way to move off one drive and onto a new one.  I've already setup the second disk using debootstrap.  I've migrated /home to the new drive.  Now, afaik I only have to worry about reinstalling packages.  There seem to be a variety of ideas on the subject... can one of you experts provide some enlightened guidance?
<Flaiker> tobylane, So I just read some articles about dual booting on 2 drives. The way I understand it is that I set my boot medium in bios to the hdd which will then load grub, to let me chose either windows (sdd) or ubuntu (hdd). If I switch my boot medium to the ssd my windows bootloader will load, not knowing about ubuntu and therefore just loading normally. Which would make it possible to remove the hdd
<Flaiker> and have no issues at all. Correct?
<TJ-> apb1963: I usually do "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v '^lib' >/target/tmp/packages.list" and then in the chroot "cat /tmp/packages.list | xargs apt-get install"
<tobylane> Yes Flaiker
<tobylane> If you think you'll be removing drives you could put grub on both
<tobylane> If I was in your situation I'd partition off a large chunk of the hard drive as a media drive
<Flaiker> well, i have another two drives
<Flaiker> for programs and data
<Flaiker> so thats not a concern
<Flaiker> 128gb ssd (windows), 1tb hdd (data), 1tb hdd (programs), 500gb hdd spare (-> to be ubuntu)
<CorrosiveEye> I have three kernels installed in my system. Is it safe to uninstall the kernel versions I'm not using? How can I do so safely?
<mint> uhuh
<cfhowlett> CorrosiveEye safe, but keep the current and immediate previous kernel is a best practice
<mint> uh
<CorrosiveEye> Well the system updater (forgot what it's called) is complaining about not having enough space in /boot. I just wanted to know how I can safely make room in /boot for the update.
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you.  From what I've ready, that list of targets generated  this won't keep track of which packages were explicitly installed by the user and which were installed as dependencies. This means that if you use this method to recreate your setup on another machine, apt won't be able to remove unneeded dependencies when you remove a given package.
<apb1963> TJ-: Have you run into that at all?
<cfhowlett> CorrosiveEye only 3 kernels?  that's not what's eating up your space
<apb1963> s/ready/read
<apb1963> s/this//
<CorrosiveEye> cfhowlett, should I show the contents of /boot?
<TJ-> apb1963: Yes, that can happen but when I'm cloning I want identical package sets so it doesn't worry me
<tobylane> I just repaired grub per instructions, i have a working ubuntu installation and working grub, but they don't work together
<TJ-> apb1963: otherwise, parse "/var/log/apt/history*" and extract the primary packages into a list similar to the output of --get-selections
<MonkeyDust>  CorrosiveEye paste this line in a terminal, i hope it's useful     find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<apb1963> TJ-: ok fair enough.  I'm unsure as to what I want... other than zero problems :)
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, MonkeyDust another way - "du -h | sort -h"
<varunendra> ofcourse in /boot
<CorrosiveEye> Looks like I'm short 5M for the installation. Should I move a directory from /boot to a temporary location and move it back after the installation?
<CorrosiveEye> the update*
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, it is always a good idea to have at least 200 MB or more space in /boot and root (/)
<apb1963> TJ-: that's pretty painful... requires lots of cleanup :(
<CorrosiveEye> /boot has 200MB allocated already
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, what is the size of you /boot partition? And why have you kept it separate?
<CorrosiveEye> i mean 244
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, what kind of update is that? Only kernel images/headers go in there, plus initramfs which shouldn't be too large
<mint> uhuh
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, do you have a separate /boot partition or just the root (/) ?
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, It's a separate partition
<mint> uh
<pumice> I am running xubuntu, and having a difficult time installing adobe flash so I can play farmville, how do I install the flash requirements?
<tracyone> hi everyone,I install nautilus3 in Lubuntu14.04,and set the default filemanger to nautilus,after restart ,there is nothing in desktop,and i can't create file in my desktop
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, it should be interesting to see the updates you are going to get. Can you pastebin it here please?
<tobylane> So, this dodgy grub that doesn't like ubuntu, when I like the liveusb to boot into that installed ubuntu it sends me to initramfs
<tobylane> *when i use
<mint> uhuh
<cew_smart> hai
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, I'm using the GUI updater. How can I get the list of updates in in plain text?
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, "sudo apt-get update" and/or "sudo apt-get upgrade" I guess.
<tracyone> :'(
<mint> uhuh
<tobylane> I'm starting to think grub doesn't like this laptop
<tobylane> And nor lilo
<CorrosiveEye> this is the output from `sudo apt-get upgrade` http://pastebin.com/w5neBez3
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, ^
<bekks> CorrosiveEye: so run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joe-w-bimedina> I was hoping someone could help me with this, tracker-store is eating alot of CPU, and I was wondering if there was a way to make it run only when pc is idle
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, I heard about some bug with dist-upgrade, but probably that's the equivalent of the GUI updater
<varunendra> s/heard/read(at UF)
<tobylane> joe depends on your definition of idle, you can give it low priority
<apb1963> TJ-: Have you tried aptitude search '~i!~M' -F '%p'  ??  I don't know if it's any different?  Yet another variation I found was dpkg -l  .... I'm getting a headache trying to figure out how they differ from each other and whatyou suggested.
<mint> huHuHuhuhuhhUHUHUuh
 * varunendra hands mint a bottle of cough-syrup
<CorrosiveEye> I guess to avoid this problem in the future we need to allocate more disk space for /boot?
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, of course :) What is the current size by the way?
<mint> varunendra: lol
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, 244MB by default
<CorrosiveEye> I let the Ubuntu Installer run it's own course
<joe-w-bimedina> I meant like with screensaver how it only comes on when you are not using pc
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, unless you have some specific reason to keep it separate, why don't you keep it all in '/'?
<tobylane> Joe I guess you could programatically start a timer after each second of activity
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, you mean the installer itself chose that size for /boot? :o
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, I think EFI systems need a separate /boot partition?
<CorrosiveEye> yes varunendra
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, separate yes, but probably it is a "UEFI" or "EFI" partition, not sure about that though.
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide#Partition_scheme
<joe-w-bimedina> and then would i run tracker on my own instead of letting it run on auto, not sure how to decide  when it would need to be run, but if I can run it once a night that would be good
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, I also remember on my arch system, mounting the EFI partition to /boot.
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, yup, it is a separate EFI partition, not /boot. The kernel images, initramfs etc. don't go in it.
<CorrosiveEye> ahhh I see
<bekks> CorrosiveEye: EFI systems need a separate /boot/efi
<apb1963> is there a tool that will give me a split screen diff of two (or three) files?
<hans> hi guys
<apb1963> so I can compare the differences between multiple files side by side?
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, on ubuntu forums, I have seen even 2 GB /boot partitions getting short of space over time (super long time actually) :p
<svetlana> apb1963: vim -diff, or kdiff3
<apb1963> svetlana: thank you!
<varunendra> apb1963, is the "diff" command not sufficient for your need?
<svetlana> not if it is in 1 column
<tobylane> With grub install whats the difference between root and boot directories?
<apb1963> varunendra: no, I can't really tell what it's doing
<CorrosiveEye> varunendra, a good solution would be to move non-critical files to / then, right?
<CorrosiveEye> then we can write a utility that manages the /boot partition in that way.
<varunendra> svetlana, I remember having used it with some option to show results side-by-side :)
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, I personally prefer keeping everything in one giant '/' - depends on usage and personal preference
<varunendra> svetlana, the -y option to diff :D
<tobylane> Just did a third thing that supposedly fixes grub, but it still sends me to grub terminal
<CorrosiveEye> vanunendra, True, but since Ubuntu creates a separate /boot partition by default... there should be a way to automatically manage this problem since it's occurrence is inevitable. What do you think?
<cew_smart> what is from indonesia
<tobylane> Yep, done all the options listed
<CorrosiveEye> and it renders the GUI updater useless. That's a big problem for non-power users, no?
<svetlana> apb1963, <varunendra> svetlana, the -y option to diff :D
<TJ-> apb1963: answer to getting the package list out of history.logs: "zcat -f /var/log/apt/history.log* | awk '/^Commandline/{split($0,P," ");for(i in P) if(i>3) if(substr(P[i],0,1)!="-") if(P[i]!="install") print P[i];}' "
<apb1963> svetlana: varunendra: thank you
<varunendra> np :)
<svetlana> :)
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you.  But, doesn't it strike you as... insane, that one has to go through all that pain to find a simple list of explictly installed packages?
<varunendra> CorrosiveEye, there are a few more things in my "wishlist" for ubuntu. Unfortunately, no system is perfect, we do need additional tools to do certain things.
<varunendra> tools or extra work.. *
<apb1963> someone went to the trouble of writing "apt-mark showmanual"  ... yet it fails to do its intended purpose.
<zykotick9> CorrosiveEye: just sayin' my /boot currently uses 11M of 228M, i remove old kernels...
<apb1963> TJ-: I do appreciate the effort... here's what it produced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7820282
<CorrosiveEye> thanks for the help guys
<varunendra> apb1963, are you aware of the "dpkg --get-selections" method?
<TJ-> apb1963: weird, it shouldn't have include the "--reinstall"
<TJ-> apb1963: you could use 'debfoster --show-keepers" ... after you've built its database
<varunendra> apb1963, that is the simpler method to get the list of installed packages, but is possible on a running system. What TJ- suggested is a method to extract that list from logs (useful on broken, unbootable installs)
<TJ-> varunendra: We're trying to avoid --get-selections and only list the 'keeper' packages - the ones that cause others to be installed, so that the dependency graph is maintained correctly.
<varunendra> TJ-, isn't there a way to "ignore" the already installed packages when using "--set-selections"?
<TJ-> varunendra: That's not what apb1963 is trying to achieve. The aim is to extract the 'keepers' on the installed system and install them on the target, so that the *target* builds the correct dependency graph. Using --get-selections > --set-selections doesn't do that
<sasuke> hi guys, can anybody help me. I was unable to connect to my bluetooth device. this is what i'm seeing in log files http://pastebin.com/YVxuRBXe. Please help me out
<varunendra> TJ-, yes I understand the difference. I just believe (and have experienced once) that the dependency graph remains the same unless some package is critically changed in new versions. The list generated by --get-selections doesn't contain versions, only names, so versions are not an issue while installing the list on a newer system, they are automatically adapted as per new system.
<TJ-> sasuke: "bluetooth hci0: firmware: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.bseq will not be loaded" ... looks like the system may need additional firmware loading into the bluetooth chipset
<softballs> TJ-: tnx for all the help last night :)
<TJ-> softballs: Hey! it was fun wasn't it?
<TJ-> softballs: nothing like some decent hacking
<softballs> tj sure was, didn't think we were gonna get those last things done but we did :9
<cjk> 1
<softballs> TJ-: gonna move the code to my aws server today and see if it runs just as fine there, it should though
<TJ-> softballs: it'd make sense for you to maintain it and your changes as they happen in a git repository, with a public remote on - say - github. That way others can contribute changes and track each change you make
<softballs> TJ-: haven't ever used git, id have to read up on it
<basketball> how do i setup adobe flash player and shockwave in chrome correctly
<bkuberek_> hello
<bkuberek_> I used the command chsh to change my shell, but it takes a few hours for it to actually work
<bkuberek_> Is there any cache that needs to be cleared or updated?
<bkuberek_> I see the right shell in /etc/passwd but my env still shows the old SHELL
<donkey_boy> burn all jews in oven
<donkey_boy> death to infidels
<donkey_boy> god bless allah
<donkey_boy> i throw stones to jews
<donkey_boy> my stones crush israeli tanks
<donkey_boy> allahu akhbar
<donkey_boy> death to infidels
<donkey_boy> DEATH TO INFIDELS
<donkey_boy> ALLAHU AKHBAR
<donkey_boy> DEATH TO JEWS
<donkey_boy> only muslims have a right to live
<cew_smart> cara mainnya gimana :(
<Synchunk> !ops donkey_boy
<Synchunk> Whoops, I don't think this is working here. :<
<optrusty> Somebody got banned
<ikonia> optrusty: you don't need to comment on it
<optrusty> ok
<optrusty> I wont next time
<basketball> how do i setup adobe flash player and shockwave in chrome correctly
<OerHeks> basketball, not, chrome has buildin shockwave flash.
<optrusty> basketball: I think chrominum
<basketball> When i need to use shockwave it says a plug-in (Shockwave Flash) isnt responding
<basketball> how do i fix it
<basketball> google chrome
<basketball> not chromimum
<OerHeks> basketball, on what site? facebook games?
<optrusty> Oh...
<OerHeks> known issue
<basketball> pretty much all sites\
<OerHeks> the other solution for firefox an perhaps chromium too, is pepperflash
<OerHeks> it is all on the page !flash
<reisio> "pepperflash" is what comes with chrome
<optrusty> U might need OpenJDK for youtube
<reisio> I doubt you need java for youtube
<OerHeks> ah right https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<basketball> OerHeks,  it also doesnt work here http://www.itma.vt.edu/tech/shockwave.htm
<basketball> i dont see either animation
<OerHeks> i see no movie, only flashanimation ( with chrome )
<basketball> OerHeks,  i dont see the flash animation
<OerHeks> mozilla too, bad luck, not working.
<basketball> OerHeks,  how can i disable peperflash
<OerHeks> use chromium if you want to try a different flash
<OerHeks> or firefox, but that one does not give the movie either.
<braveleg> Hi everybody! I've installed ubuntu 14.04+unity recently and now I want to switch to gnome. Is there any specific way to do it so system won't crush or it is enough to just install gnome via software manager?
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<reisio> braveleg: gnome-shell
<reisio> Unity is mostly GNOME already, you see
<reisio> only the very top part has been replaced
<OerHeks> braveleg, install it as you say, and you can change desktop when you logout.
<braveleg> Ok, thanks a lot.
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<basketball> OerHeks,  how do i have have terminhal auto cd back to home when closed
<reisio> basketball: when closed?
<basketball> when i close the terminal
<reisio> when you close the terminal, you can't see where it is, it doesn't matter
<basketball> so the next time i open the terminal it is at the home directory
<reisio> basketball: it isn't at the home directory when you open it?
<basketball> no it is on the last used
<reisio> basketball: reallllyyyy
<reisio> basketball: this is gnome-terminal?
<bsdbandit> good  afternoon after patching my ubuntu 10 box i keep get the following when running ifconfig
<bsdbandit> eth0_rename
<HEROnymous> hey folks... just did an hwe update on my wife's machine which was installed with 12.04.4 to get it up to the -trusty packages.  it's hanging on boot with kdm running but the X server not, so it's looking like kdm is having trouble getting X up and running but not erroring out gracefully (rather just sitting there.)  anyone seen this before?
<basketball> i installed the pantheon desktop enviroment
<bsdbandit> how did i fix this
<reisio> basketball: what's that? :p
<OerHeks> basketball no idea
<basketball> the enviroment elementary os uses
<reisio> HEROnymous: grep XX /var/log/Xorg*
<reisio> basketball: ah, that's just gnome still, IIRC
<HEROnymous> reisio, nada
<reisio> HEROnymous: you're trying to start KDE?
<braveleg> Hm, how do you, guys, think - which default display manager should I pick: gdm or lightdm?
<HEROnymous> well, this is prior to user login, but the system is setup to use kdm yes
<MonkeyDust> HEROnymous  the one you like most and/or suits your needs
<reisio> basketball: talk to #elementary
<reisio> braveleg: lightdm is the default, IIRC, and perfectly fine
<reisio> although if you're using Unity or GNOME, you will have most of what makes gdm heavier than lightdm isntalled anyways
<reisio> installed*
<braveleg> Ok, so lightdm it is, thanks.
<braveleg> Hm, by the way, how can I address a message to specific person in chat room?
<reisio> braveleg: specificperson: foo
<reisio> braveleg: but
<reisio> braveleg: you do it this way
<reisio> braveleg: type 'r', type 'e', type 'i', then press TAB
<reisio> if it converts to 'reisio:', you're done, type a msg
<reisio> if it doesn't, and you want 'reisio', hit TAB again
<reisio> voila, tab completion! Try it anywhere!
<OerHeks> can do tricks in terminal too
<zubir> OerHeks: have you tried pipes.sh?
<braveleg> reisio, aha! thanks =)
<reisio> braveleg: right, BUT
<reisio> braveleg: go into prefs and change that comma to a colon :p
<reisio> CONFORM!
<braveleg> reisio: thanks again =)
<reisio> :D
<reisio> braveleg: also, just below the colon option
<reisio> braveleg: sort by: last-spoke order
<reisio> is very much what you want
<reisio> if it's not set to that already
<OerHeks> zubir, nope, never heard of it.
<elll> hello, can I remove compiz on ubuntu 14.04 unity
<reisio> elll: yup
<reisio> elll: probably want to replace it with something else, though
<elll> no just to remove it so it dont be heavy on my processors
<reisio> you can remove it, but compiz is your window manager
<reisio> you most likely want a window manager
<elll> what other window manager can I use with unity
<reisio> there might still be a third party package for 'unity-2d', I don't know how tedious it is to install
<varunendra> elll, reisio, Unity depends on compiz, so you can't remove it while using Unity (well, you can, but that will break Unity)
<reisio> elll: mmm, well with Unity proper, you can probably only use compiz
<bornagaintexan> any recommendations on the best tutorial for beginners?
<reisio> elll: but you could install gnome-shell and use mutter
<reisio> or openbox, etc.
<reisio> bornagaintexan: regarding?
<basketball> reisio, how do you use ctcp
<bornagaintexan> python
<elll> gnome shell is the new gnome wright
<cfhowlett> !python|bornagaintexan
<ubottu> bornagaintexan: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<elll> what about unity 2d
<elll> what is that
<bornagaintexan> yes im sorry, i thought i was typing in that channel
<reisio> elll: it's something that looks a lot like unity, but is unaccelerated, so faster
<reisio> but it's also not as well maintained, so it could be a bear to install
<reisio> something else that can look A LOT like Unity is Xfce, with minimal reconfiguration
<reisio> and it's much lighter
<braveleg> reisio: Yep, it is set to last-spoke by default
<basketball> reisio, how do you use ctcp
<bornagaintexan> ok, i do have a question for this channel though
<reisio> basketball: /ctcp basketball version
<elll> how can i install that unity 2d reisio
<reisio> bornagaintexan: prove it!
<reisio> braveleg: also, in general, /help ctcp
<reisio> braveleg: /help suspectedcommand
<bornagaintexan> i'm ready to delete windows of this comp because I am loving ubuntu... is there any way i can transfer my important files from my windows platform to ubuntu?
<daftykins> bornagaintexan: yes, copy and paste
<bornagaintexan> sweet.
<reisio> elll: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<reisio> bornagaintexan: well, I'd use rsync, but copy & paste works, too
<elll> 14.04
<braveleg> reisio: Thanks.
<bornagaintexan> i do not have a windows cd so once i delete it there is no going back for me.. is there any reason i should not do this?
<zubir> possibly software issues
<reisio> elll: not sure there are binaries for 14.04
<reisio> elll: if you want something lighter, I'd try Xfce
<cfhowlett> bornagaintexan if you're unsure, dual boot instead.
<reisio> bornagaintexan: IME going back is not worth doing :)
<reisio> bornagaintexan: is it a laptop?
<elll> ok thank you :) have a nice day
<bornagaintexan> yes its a laptop
<reisio> bornagaintexan: does it have a rescue/recovery partition?
<bornagaintexan> yes
<reisio> bornagaintexan: well that's your install image for Windows
<reisio> bornagaintexan: you can either leave that, or you can even back it up and delete it as well
<braveleg> reisio: May I test ctcp message on you?
<reisio> braveleg: why not
<bornagaintexan> thank you for being so helpful
<braveleg> CTCP reisio VERSION
<reisio> braveleg: /ctcp reisio version
<braveleg> reisio: aha, got it =)
<reisio> :)
<reisio> usually my version information is fake
<reisio> but ATM it's not :p
<braveleg> reisio: thanks a lot again.
<reisio> bornagaintexan: pretty decent instructions for backing up the partition layout / mbr / partition/s over here http://mark.koli.ch/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip
<reisio> bornagaintexan: it's not really worth it to backup everything with dd, if you have a recovery image, just back up that one 3-4 GB probably partition, the partition layout, and the mbr
<zubir> OerHeks: look it up on github, it's a shell script that does a nice "pipes" animation in terminal
<zubir> using the pipe characters
<zubir> Oerheks: http://github.com/livibetter/pipes.sh
<apb1963> TJ-: I've been reading up on debfoster here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24403  I'm not confident I can use it correctly and am afraid I'll end up screwing it up.
<addy> varunendra: Hi Varun, I hope you would be a little free to help me out with my problem of missing network icons.
<TJ-> apb1963: I tested it here, it was perfect. I first built its database with "sudo debfoster --mark-only" and then simply held down the "Y" key to accept all the packages until it terminated:)
<TJ-> apb1963: Then I just did "sudo debfoster --show-keepers"
<varunendra> addy, I posted on your thread, so it is in my search results now. Please post the current status as asked there.
<HEROnymous> so the issue with X not starting is that it couldn't find any display drivers.  trying to jockey-text -e the nvidia driver now.
<apb1963> TJ-: I ran debfoster -q ... that forces a Y to build the database...  first problem is that the post talks about keeping "ubuntu-base" and it shows a list of 4 packages.... I have over 283... and ubuntu-base is not in it.
<TJ-> apb1963: I didn't spot that '-q' answered Y! I just saw the "quiet"
<apb1963> TJ-: As is typical, the man page is less than clear on its usage.... it's why I read the post.... which was kind of overwhelming... but more informative.  man page doesn't say enough.. the post says too much.
<TJ-> apb1963: I did "debfoster --help" but it only says "Silently build keeper file"
<apb1963> TJ-: well, when you know what it means, it's clear  :)
<varunendra> addy, time to leave now, I'll check your reply on the thread in the morning .. <yaawwn>
<aboudreault> emm, if I have LVM Logical Volume --> luks encrypted -> ext4......... Can I do a live resize with that? (enlarging)
<Guest94812> test
<TJ-> apb1963: for me I see "debfoster --show-k | grep '^  ' | tr -d "\n" | wc -w" => 186
<apb1963> TJ-: I do have a kdebase-runtime-dbg and a kdebase-workspace-dbg but (other than libreoffice-base)... there are no other base packages.  So I'm concerned.
<TJ-> apb1963: so mine is showing 186 packages
<TJ-> apb1963: Sounds *about* correct I'd say
<apb1963> I just opened up /var/lib/debfoster/keepers and counted :)
<TJ-> apb1963: I reran "sudo debfoster --quiet --mark-only" and the result is still 186 packages, which suggests there's something amiss on your source installation
<apb1963> TJ-: why?
<TJ-> apb1963: Well unless you only did the bare bones install... I assumed it was run on a well-used system
<apb1963> TJ-: I have 283 packages according to debfoster
<apb1963> TJ-: do you have ubuntu-base in there?
<TJ-> apb1963: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7820730/
<TJ-> apb1963: Sorry! I misread your 283 packages as 2 !!
<TJ-> apb1963: 283 sounds about correct :)
<apb1963> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7820739/
<TJ-> apb1963: That looks good
<Aki-Thinkpad> Any Ubuntu users programming " pair programming "?
<apb1963> TJ-: yeah, I think I'm getting a better handle.  So, basically I'd do cat /var/lib/debfoster/keepers | xargs apt-get  install ?
<noiano> hello
<Guest76949> I have a problem getting rid of / cleaning up after a partial installation of wine. I am running BleachBit (root).  It tells me that dpkg comes back with a code 1 during deep scan. It seems to tell me it has deleted wine1.6, but there is still a problem with dependancies with regards to wine or wine1.6.  While it is wine that is messing things up, I am asking how to repair the broken dependancies
<Frantic> Hey guys, I've installed Ubuntu on a new desktop Dell T5610 machine, Intel c602 chipset, only to find out that the sound works at very poor quality. When I put my headphones in the jack at the back, it's absolutely terrible quality, when I plug them in the jack on the front of the case, it's better, but still bad
<Frantic> Any idea how I might debug something like this?
<noiano> I have an annoying problem: whenever I close the lid or the powersave mode turns the my laptop's screen off I cannot turn it back ok by pressing a key or moving the mouse ... any idea?!
<Frantic> What's even sarcastic, is that while I googled Dell T5610 sound issue, I actually found the Ubuntu certified page for that model on ubuntu.com :|
<mojtaba> Hi, I am going to try another shell environment. Do you know which one is better or what are the options? (csh? tcsh? fish? ...)
<Frantic> Any ideas anyone?
<TJ-> apb1963: looks like it, yes
<TJ-> mojach: There is no "better"
<TJ-> mojtaba:  There is no "better"
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am going to choose one for learning, but I have no idea which one is more popular.
<TJ-> mojtaba: what about the one that is installed and used by default on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Frantic, i use Clementine, with build-in equaliser makes a huge difference
<meganerd> mojtaba: bash is probably most popular, csh and zsh each have their followings
<Frantic> OerHeks: I'll google it, dunno what Clementine is
<meganerd> mojtaba: bash is also installed on just about every Linux machine you will find
<OerHeks> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0+dfsg-2build1 (trusty), package size 3802 kB, installed size 14410 kB
<Frantic> OerHeks: ergh, that's a music player
<meganerd> Frantic: it is an awesome music app, I am using it right now :)
<Frantic> Wth
<Frantic> my sound card driver is screwed, not the music player
<Frantic> So if I had usable sound on the machine, I could use Clementine to listen to music on it, got it, but, how do I get usable sound on the machine?
<apb1963> TJ-: what kind of still bugs me is I'm pretty sure I didn't install "gnome-common"... which makes me wonder what else is in that list that I don't need (or want).
<OerHeks> Frantic, bad sound at the back, maybe it is just line out. maybe switchable. poor sound front, i keep it up equaliser.
<TJ-> apb1963: Does "apt-cache rdepends gnome-common" help?
<Frantic> OerHeks: bad sound at the front as well, just better than the back
<apb1963> TJ-: yeah but see... that means we're back to dependencies that were installed... not top-level packages.
<TJ-> apb1963: Well, did you at one time install some other package that you subsequently removed, but which wouldn't cause removal of gnome-common? Because that would leave gnome-common at the top of a 'tree'
<apb1963> TJ-: wouldn't cause removal?  why wouldn't it?  Unless it wasn't packaged properly.
<TJ-> apb1963: If package A depends on package B, then "install A" also does "install B", but "remove A" doesn't cause "remove B"... an "autoremove" will do however
<Octavian95> hi all can someone please tell me how to uninstall Wiconnect and ap-hotspot from ubuntu 12.04?
<apb1963> TJ-: so that implies if I do an autoremove right now.... it would clean it out, yes?
<TJ-> apb1963: possibly, unless it is flagged with a Priority or Essential
<OerHeks> Octavian95, how did you install those 2 ?
<Octavian95> for wiconnect i got some .deb file and for ap-hotspot i followed a tutorial which involves terminal commands
<MonkeyDust>  Octavian95 "some.deb file" doesnt sound too reliable
<OerHeks> wiconnect should be removable in softwarecenter, the second one needs probably something else
<user39202> How to solve problems with unity interface?  >>  http://www.img42.com/yqCBL+
<Octavian95> wiconnect is not in software center i searched for it
<apb1963> TJ-: I don't know... how can I check that?
<MonkeyDust> user39202  avoid such funny links and simply ask your questions here
<Octavian95> this is where i got wiconnect: https://launchpad.net/wiconnect
<OerHeks> Octavian95, search history in softwarecenter
<TJ-> apb1963: "apt-cache show <package>" and look for the Priority and Essential fields
<Octavian95> i found ap-hotspot in the history but not wiconnect
<OerHeks> Octavian95, nice > "still built using dpkg, so not 100% ubuntu software center compliant"
<Octavian95> what?
<OerHeks> maybe you can use dpkg to remove.
<MonkeyDust> !find wiconnect
<ubottu> Package/file wiconnect does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> maybe damage is done.
<apb1963> Package: gnome-common
<apb1963> Priority: optional
<apb1963> gnome-common is an extension to autoconf, automake and libtool for the GNOME
<apb1963>  environment and GNOME using applications.
<laspahr> okay, this is a bit off topic.. but I'm needing a new router, as mine right now is giving me speeds <1MB/s
<laspahr> suggestions..? I have the Belkin N300 I believe
<Octavian95> OerHeks, what is dpkg? and how do i use it to remove these 2 programs?
<MonkeyDust> laspahr  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> Octavian95, for the second package i cannor tell
<OerHeks> cannot *
<OerHeks> Octavian95, for the first one > dpkg -r <package>.deb
<apb1963> TJ-: That might possibly explain it... since I've been building various packages... what's odd is that it should pull in gnome when in fact i'm using kde...  yes?
<TJ-> apb1963: I was going to ask you that, since one of the reverse dependencies is "gnome-core-devel"
<Jeffrey_f> laspahr: Amazon or ebay - DD-WRT Routers, cuz they are powered by Linux.   Never had an issue.
<hikaruBG> hi guys
<OerHeks> i am wrong, without .deb
<TJ-> apb1963: gnome applications will pull in the gnome/gtk dependencies too
<hikaruBG> has anyone playes with NFC Card Reader ACS122U ?
<laspahr> Jeffrey_f: DD-WRT?
<hikaruBG> has anyone played with NFC Card Reader ACS122U ?
<laspahr> why that in particular?
<hikaruBG> I have problems with pne, and will appreciate any help
<apb1963> TJ-: but I never explicitly install gnome apps... or are you saying gtk is gnome based?  I guess it is, isn't it.
<hikaruBG> when I plugged the card reader to the USB Port it had a red indicator lit
<hikaruBG> then I have installed the drivers
<Guest42743> where apt-get installs installed? I want to choose it as my standard way to open a certain type of file...
<hikaruBG> and the red LED Indication is no more
<hikaruBG> anyone?
<apb1963> TJ-:  I think i'm going to stop trying to understand all 283 packages, remove most of the kernels from the list (working from a copy for the chroot), a handful of other obvious things (like xfce-desktop and similar) and then pull the trigger.
<apb1963> otherwise i'll be at this for the next year
<Frantic> I've installed Ubuntu on a new desktop Dell T5610 machine, Intel c602 chipset, only to find out that the sound works at very poor quality. When I put my headphones in the jack at the back, it's absolutely terrible quality, when I plug them in the jack on the front of the case, it's slightly better, but still quite bad, any idea how I might debug this?
<user39202> Guest42743:   Packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives.    Most packages install somewhere in /usr
<daftykins> Frantic: have you identified the codec in use and googles for issues regarding them specifically?
<daftykins> Frantic: googling, i see there are at least two possible devices for that model
<Frantic> daftykins: what do you mean by codec?
<daftykins> Frantic: audio chip
<Frantic> I've tried to see what driver the card was using, and it was intel HDA audio
<Frantic> (from lspci)
<Frantic> daftykins: Is that what you mean?
<daftykins> Frantic: no, the specific device
<Frantic> oh, I haven't written it down, and I'm not near the machine now
<Guest42743> How do I reach the /usr/ folder from a gui?
<alexbligh1> is there a metapackage constituting everything that would be installed in a base trusty server install? I have an install which when peculiar and is missing lots of packages. I don't particularly want to redo.
<Frantic> daftykins: but once I do, what should I do? what would I be looking for?
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you for all the help.  I'm going to deal with life for a while and then come back to this later.  Have a look at "blueprint" and "aptik" and see if you think those might be viable options.
<daftykins> Frantic: oh right... well armed with knowing the hardware you can search online more appropriately.
<eeee> how can i remove applications from the volume menu ?
<Guest42743> How do I choose another nickname in xchat?
<eeee> Guest42743: /nick <nickname>
<daftykins> and pick a nickname which isn't registered
<daftykins> for further questions, ask in #freenode as this is not IRC support
<Frantic> daftykins: I've tried searching for audio issues, audio issues t5610, audio issues intel c602, but found nothing :(
<Frantic> anyway, I'll try again with the audio chipset
<Emrick_cc> hiyas!! may i please use some help??
<Frantic> thanks :)
<apb1963> TJ-: https://github.com/devstructure/blueprint
<daftykins> Frantic: yes, because one is a general laptop model # and one is a chipset - not hugely relevant. anyway, see how you get on.
<Guest76949> I'm back.  Any idea as to how to clean out the partial wine / wine1.6 installation that is messing the rest up?
<MonkeyDust> Guest76949  what have you tried so far and what went wrong?
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: I had tried to install wine.  It hung.  I have tried through synaptic to get rid of wine and wine1.6 - to no avail. I used sudo dpkg --configure -a ... no better.  I am trying bleachbit to get rid of it.
<MonkeyDust> Guest76949  try     sudo apt-get purge wine
<MonkeyDust> Guest76949  or even     sudo apt-get purge wine*
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: Broken something, dependency problems.  With bleachbit (root) or not root, I get a message about /use.bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest76949> I think I have tried that, too, but I'm willing to try again
<MonkeyDust> Guest76949  try     sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: I can not install things, but I can't remove things, even as sudo
<Guest76949> I'm waiting for my terminal to try the three things you just suggested
<bigbrovar> Hi guys.. am a sysadmin working for a university where ubuntu is deployed on all our staff and student machines. we are currently on Ubuntu 10.04 on all administrative desktops and computer labs.. but we are looking to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 (with unity which is great btw) however we need to adjust some of the user settings for unity and make this adjustments applicable for all users. Any idea how best to achieve this?
<MonkeyDust> bigbrovar  in short, a deployment on all workstations?
<bigbrovar> MonkeyDust, exactly..
<bigbrovar> MonkeyDust, we already use FOG for mass deployment which works good.. Home directories are hosted on NFS and authentication is done via ldap (works like a charm)
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: wine not installed, so not removed. 3 not fully installed or removed.   Error processing package wine1.6-amd64/ wine1.6-i386 depends on wine1.6any
<laspahr> hi, I'm back again.. I'm looking at the Linksys EA6100 but it says it's only compatible with Windows and Mac, nothing about Linux?
<daftykins> bigbrovar: ouch, you've been running EOL for that long?
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: And all that from purge wine.  I'm waiting for the verbose from purge wine*
<MonkeyDust> Guest76949  then focus on "wine1.6" in bleechbit... tip: ubuntu-tweak has a nice janito, too (not in the repos, get it here http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ )
<MonkeyDust> janitor*
<bigbrovar> daftykins, when u have an enterprise setup that works.. upgrade is always something u don't do in a wimp.
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: Also, clamtk tells me that I have 30+ threats, but I am never able to delete or quarantine the threats
<daftykins> bigbrovar: funding then :)
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: In bleachbit, I get a message each time "E: Sub-process /use/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" and Delete 856.1 kb /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.6 ..."
<bigbrovar> daftykins, yes there is the funding issue.. we have to upgrade the ram of all systems from 1gb to at least 4gb
<Octavian95> how do i uninstall ap-hotspot from ubuntu 12.04? i got it from here: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/how-to-set-up-wireless-hotspot-access.html
<laspahr> do you think that the router would work with linux (or at least Ubuntu?)
<Guest76949> laspahr: Ubuntu is a "flavor" of linux
<zubir> Octavian95: try doing "dpkg --get-selections | grep hotspot"
<daftykins> Octavian95: sudo apt-get remove --purge aphotspot
<zubir> or that ^^
<daftykins> Octavian95: in future please note that we do not support PPAs
<laspahr> Guest76949: No duh... but would it work?
<zubir> if that's the package name
<Octavian95> what does PPA mean?
<daftykins> laspahr: networking works on standards, of course it'll work
<daftykins> !ppa | Octavian95
<ubottu> Octavian95: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> ^so basically i just did you a favour by helping with something unsupported. be careful of following guides found online
<Guest76949> laspahr: Don't mean to be nit picky, but you seemed to say linux or ubuntu, as if they weren't basically the same thing.
<jere> hello
<jere> what does `cd ~/` mean?
<jere> does this mean go to HOME?
<zubir> jere: yes, your home directory
<cemotyz09> change to home directory
<rypervenche> jere: Just typing "cd" by itself will do the same
<Octavian95> daftykins: thanks for the command, it worked
<Jeffrey_f> cd $home will put you into your home folder
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: I'm trying to install the tweak thing you mentioned, but it takes ages to do... why, I don't know.  But why couldn't I mess around with synaptic and why wouldn't that fix the problem?
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: Btw, the installation of the tweak thing failed because wine1.6 is in a status "half-installed"
<Octavian95> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235172 anyone?
<boze> I'm looking at tilda on launchpad.net and wondering why unicorn gets the point releases but trusty doesn't?
<Dave77> how do I install latest mplayer from testing repo?
<backjauer> do you use gstreamer ugly? or is this illegal?
<ikonia> unicorn isn't released....so it will change
<ikonia> trust is 5 years long term - so sticks at a version
<boze> ikonia: so if I want to update tilda I have to clone it?
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: As it is, I tried to reinstall wine through Synaptic.  It failed because of wine1.6
<ikonia> boze: clone it ?
<Guest76949> MonkeyDust: What does this mean ... "E: Internal Error, No file name for wine1.6-amd64:amd64"
<boze> ikonia: from the git repo if its open source. Was just wondering if there is a way to update the package/software when its released but trusty hasn't adopted it yet
<ikonia> boze: you'd etiher have to have a valid bug that warrented a package update, or build your own package
<acovrig> When making a .desktop file, can I specify Path (working directory) to be ~/ (or /home/$USER)?
<Besogon> hi every one! The network manager icon is not shown.. Ubuntu 14.04 does.. I don't know what to do now. starting nm-applet is not helping
<Besogon> but I still have internet
<newb901> I just installed the "New Hardware support" for 12.04 and now I have no connection eth0 interface is gone, any advice?
<ikonia> newb901: what "new hardware support" ?
<Guest76949> Besogon: When you get the answer, please share with me
<newb901> that is what my update manager told me
<user39202> Guest76949:  Maybe reinstall wine1.6 using the force options,  then uninstall and purge it.
<rww> ikonia: hardware enablement stack, i assume
<ikonia> newb901: then ask him what he really installed
<newb901> Yes the HWE
<ikonia> rww: I'm not sure
<Guest76949> user39202: can you give me the exact command to do the force?
<Besogon> Guest76949: ok
<ikonia> newb901: just boot back into the old kernel then
<ikonia> newb901: select it from the grub menu
<Guest76949> Besogon: thx
<newb901> Ok, i'll give that a try
<zopsi> Ok let's give this another go. Does anyone know how to fix this issue? http://i.imgur.com/1n4cTQP.gif
<newb901> ikonia: I'm back up now but does that mean I have to always use the previous kernel from now on?
<ikonia> newb901: it means your card is not seen in your newer kernel, that could be for many reasons
<ikonia> newb901: is there a reason you installed a newer kernel ?
<newb901> ikonia: nope just to stay updated
<Sajaki> debian aptitude lists latest xdebug as 2.2.3-2build1 but on xdebug site it reads 2.2.5
<newb901> ikonia: so in order to use the newer kernel I would need a new supported network card then, right?
<Sajaki> is aptitude not uptodate ?
<ikonia> newb901: unless you have a need for it, why do it ?
<ikonia> newb901: ok, so just remove the hwe
<acovrig> Because this app creates files in the cwd, so I'm wondering if a 'cheap' workaround could be to mkdir /usr/share/<app>/prefs; chmod 777 ... then set the Path to /usr/share/<app>/prefs?
<newb901> ikonia: I did it thinking it was prep from 14.04 but now I'm thinking my card might not be supported for that
<newb901> ikonia: in any case, how do i remove hew?
<ikonia> newb901: just remove the packages
<ikonia> newb901: not sure why it's considered prep to you, the point is LTS -> LTS upgrade
<rww> Sajaki: #debian for Debian issues, thanks
<newb901> ikonia: would you know the name of the package by any chance?
<backjauer> How do I turn on sound on the 2nd screen in linux when using hdmi?
<ikonia> newb901: its the kernel
<newb901> ikonia: ah! ok, last thing would you recommend I remove that first before upgrading to 14.04?
<ikonia> newb901: you should know the name of the meta package, you installed it
<ikonia> newb901: yes
<Sajaki> um sorry it’s Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ikonia> newb901: you cant upgrade to 14.04 yet though
<ikonia> newb901: you need to wait for 14.04.1
<Sajaki> so in my ubuntu vagrant box aptitude lists latest xdebug as 2.2.3-2build1 but on xdebug site it reads 2.2.5
<newb901> ikonia: True I did install but I used the GUI update manager which just a button with 'install' on it so unaware of the package
<Dave77> has anybody got a user account for avidemux?
<ikonia> !info xdebug
<ubottu> Package xdebug does not exist in trusty
<Dave77> (forum)
<ikonia> Sajaki: you sure it's ubuntu
<r0hith_m> Hi guys which was the key to press during boot to show the options for grub
<ikonia> Dave77: nothing to do with this channel.
<newb901> ikonia: ok, i'll wait for .1 and figure out what package I need to remove...thanks!
<rww> !info php5-xdebug
<ubottu> php5-xdebug (source: xdebug): Xdebug Module for PHP 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-2build1 (trusty), package size 233 kB, installed size 802 kB
<ikonia> russ_: nice
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> rww:
<rww> that's the only xdbuggy thing i can find
<Dave77> so how do I get somebody to a fix a problem in there software?
<ikonia> Dave77: talk to them,
<Dave77> it won't let me register for their forum..
<Dave77> I want to use linux as desktop but its proving difficult
<ikonia> Dave77: nothing to do with this channel
<Dave77> so thats why people don't use linux as desktop then..
<r0hith_m> right now my grub doesnt let me choose anythign it directly boots into latest kernel.. i want to choose a previous kernel
<Dave77> software doesn't work properly
<ikonia> Dave77: ok
<backjauer> How do I turn on sound on the 2nd screen in linux when using hdmi?
<Dave77> is there any software other than avidemux that can cut .ts video files?
<r0hith_m> Dave77,  may be convert to another format  ?
<r0hith_m> I am not familier with that format
<r0hith_m> let me check
<ikonia> its raw dvd
<r0hith_m> Dave77, basically this is the info i got that they are just MPEG2 files
<r0hith_m> so you can rename them to .mpeg
<SupaYoshii> Okay wth changed with the directory system of /easy-rsa on ubuntu 14.04
<r0hith_m> and use with any other editor that supports mpeg
<paullus> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I recently got a copy of 14.04 on a Linux magazine DVD.  Is it possible to upgrade my current version, or is it better to wipe everything and just install 14.04?
<Hilikus> anyone using etckeeper here? i read it's supposed to set a cron job for daily commit but i don't see it. under which user is it supposed to be
<daftykins> paullus: backup, then clean would be the least painful yep
<paullus> cool, thanks man  ;)
<r0hith_m> paullus, for upgradation you will need internet connection
<MonkeyDust> paullus  you may want to backup /etc too, for program settings
<daftykins> paullus: although 12.04.4 LTS is still good for a couple more years, so no huge reason to change if everything works for you
<paullus> ok, thanks, I will bear that in mind
<Guest8351> How do I force synaptic to uninstall wine and wine1.6?
<zubir_> gay
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  what does this command say:    whereis wine
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: I typed the command, but it is slow the answer.  I'll share once I get feedback
<bodhi_zazen> Guest8351, sudo apt-get purge wine* && rm -rf ~/.wine
<bodhi_zazen> be warned, that command will remove everything including config files and anything you installed in wine
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: wine: /usr/bin/wine /usr/bin/X11/wine /usr/share/wine
<Dave77> is there any help information for ubuntu in a single downloadable document? (not a wiki)
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<asdfooblaasd> Hi. I downloaded the ubuntu 14 iso and want to install it to my SSD from USB. I'm currently under windows. Can I use a tool like the Univeral USB Installer to install ubuntu from usb?
<asdfooblaasd> As far as I understood the universal usb installer will install ubuntu to this usb, not make it installable from the usb drive
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  try removing those folders
<daftykins> asdfooblaasd: no, it will make a LiveUSB out of said drive
<daftykins> asdfooblaasd: give it a go :)
<Guest8351> do I put && between each directory?
<zubir_>    
<zubir_> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: do I put && between each directory?
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  if you're not sure, remove them one by one
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  the wine folders, not the part befor /wine
<Guest8351> It iIt takes ages for each command
<Aaraigathor> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 14.04 and accidentally deleted the file /etc/init/plymoth-upstart-bridge.conf
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  like so    sudo rm -r /usr/bin/wine/
<ikonia> errr no
<Aaraigathor> Can someone give me the contents or a download location?
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: Ok
<ikonia> that should be removed via the package manager
<ikonia> not using the rm command
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  hold it now
<daftykins> Aaraigathor: if you use apt-file you can discover what package it was in and reinstall it - be warned it may take some time and bandwidth though
<Aaraigathor> daftykins: How would I do that? Sorry, a bit of a rookie here. I figured I could just remake the file if I knew the contents, couldn't I?
<Aaraigathor> I know it was /etc/init/plymouth-upstart-bridge.conf
<r0hith_m> My wifi started to drop after few minutes .. Guess it is time to retire my poor Lenovo .. after 7 long years <3
<daftykins> r0hith_m: i wouldn't
<asdfooblaasd> daftykins: can I install ubuntu from a livecd?
<daftykins> asdfooblaasd: yes, or liveUSB as made from the Universal USB Installer under Windows as you just mentioned
<asdfooblaasd> thanks, I will try this!
<daftykins> Aaraigathor: yes, if some kind soul would post you the file - or if you booted a live session it might be on there
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: Now that I've removed the directories, am I clear to remove wine and or wine1.6?
<r0hith_m> daftykins, Speaker dead .. last time I broke the output audio line by accidentally droppoing laptop, then I was using bluetooth headset, 1 usb port broken other just works and third one is working fine
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  yes, try   sudo apt-get autoremove
<r0hith_m> Only thing that kept this laptop productive was my SSD upgrade
<Aaraigathor> Is there a kind soul on here who would post me the contents of /etc/init/plymouth-upstart-bridge.conf   ? Please
<daftykins> r0hith_m: ah, a war horse!
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: thanks.  If that doesn't work (I hope it does), will synaptic be my next best choice?
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  yes, residual config, i guess it's called
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: residual config?
<daftykins> Aaraigathor: ah hang on i do have access to it, one moment
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  you'll see, in synaptic
<r0hith_m> One thing I  could love about this laptop is the keyboard .. it works sweet even now ... 7 years of coding and still it doesnt feel old :) I tried keyboard in my sisters laptop which is a new toshibha and it was like hell compared to my keyboard
<Aaraigathor> daftykins: Thank you!
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: Haven't seen it yet and I've used synaptic.  Of course, I'm a n00b / novice ... with stupid questions
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Be aware, this is ubuntu-support; there are no stupid questions.
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: autoremove came back with dpkg and an error code of 1
<Aaraigathor> daftykins: I could only find old versions of the file contents through google searching, and I want to be sure the one I enter in is going to be the current
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: I feel stupid ... I should understand things better ... so ... well, thx for understanding
<daftykins> Aaraigathor: if you open a terminal then run "sudo -i", enter your password then run "curl http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=U7BrUSf6 > /etc/init/plymouth-upstart-bridge.conf" it will auto download my paste and save it down as that file
<daftykins> Aaraigathor: normal view of the paste is available @ http://pastebin.com/U7BrUSf6
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Time and effort will fix that condition.
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  i'm out of ideas, i'm sure someone else has other tips for you
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: MonkeyDust: I found in status, but nothing checked abd bi wube
<Guest8351> and no wine
<Aaraigathor> daftykins : Thank you so much! I just did 'gksudo leafpad' copy and pasted the file contents and saved as /etc/init/plymouth-upstart-bridge.conf       That should work, right?
<enecon> how can I see what graphics card is my pc using ? ( I no nothing about terminals )
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: : MonkeyDust I am just arriving to the party, what is the issue ? .
<daftykins> Aaraigathor: sure, my suggestion is just more elegant as it grabs the post and pops it into the file straight away ;)
<enecon> know *
<astroduck> Hi! Months ago I changed login background setting in Ubuntu Tweak to "Same as Desktop Background". I was using 13.04 back then. Later I upgraded to 13.10 but can't seem to find those settings in ubuntu tweaks anymore. I tried this thread (http://askubuntu.com/questions/313526/changing-login-screen-wallpaper) but the wallpaper sets to the one I specified in gsettings but then changes to the desktop background
<astroduck> in seconds.
<Bashing-om> enecon: -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , more info: sudo lshw -C display <- .
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: I'm having issues with wine and wine1.6 and a partial installation of it
<Aaraigathor> daftykins: Never knew you could do that before, thanks! Learn something new all the time. Really appreciate the help
 * daftykins tips his hat
<Aaraigathor> Anyone know a good program for ubuntu 14.04 to monitor hardware, mainly temperatures?
<enecon> Bashing-om it shows about subsystem , flag , memory , but nothing about my card
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Held broken packages. no way so far to fix them
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Synaptic not successful so far
<trijntje> Aaraigathor: xsensors
<enecon> Bashing-om , product: Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]
<enecon>  is that it ?
<MonkeyDust> Aaraigathor  install lm-sensors, then use this line:   watch -n 1 -d sensors
<Aaraigathor> Thanks everyone! <3
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Wine is not my forte, but, OK ..How did you install wine 1.6 ? From the repository OR PPA ?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Ubuntu Software Center
<Guest8351> What is a held broken package?  And how do I break the strangle hold on the package or how to fix the package?
<Bashing-om> enecon: Yep; ATI card .. that second commnad will tell ya what driver is loaded in the "config" line.
<enecon> Bashing-om configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 | what does this mean ?
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: , Good ! .. OK, what is the problem when issueing -> sudo apt-get remove wine <- ??
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Are you good at getting rid of things?
<enecon> Bashing-om I mean does this seem ok ?
<Ben64> Guest8351: "aptitude search ~ahold" to list held packages
<backjauer> Is crossside scripting as threat on linux?
<Bashing-om> enecon: You are tunning a proprietary driver for the card.
<Bashing-om> enecon:  tunning/running* .. yeahm should be good !
<enecon> Bashing-om ok ty
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Up to a point .. My failure presently is the ability to read the source code  -- slowly working on that .
<Bashing-om> enecon: Does that answer the question, or do you have a graphics problem to be discussed ?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: wine is not installed, so not removed. Suggests apt-get -f install.  Then goes on to talk of wine1.6 with unmet dependencies.  wine1.6 i386, wine1.6 amd64 and recommandations for winbind and winetricks
<pr0t> Hi, something went wrong with my ubuntu uninstall after an upgrade now it won't boot, i get unknown filesystem and also my file systems is encrypted where the /boot is (i know dumb) but I need to fix this, what is the best way to do this?
<Pinkamena_D> any plugin for nautilus exists to show the last ~5 locations or somethins in the sidebar
<Pinkamena_D> like a recently used
<enecon> Bashing-om well it seems to answered the question I made at least but I made this question cause there is a general problem. high temperatures  until automatic shutdown
<alison85> rsync appears to be corrupting files on my phone. only happened since i updated to 14.04. anyone else having issues with rsync?
<TJ-> pr0t: "/boot/" encrypted using LUKS?
<pr0t> what is LUKS?
<pr0t> it was encrypted by the ubuntu install when I said yes
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: There are any number of reasons a package may be help .. let's take Ben64's direction and look: -> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold < -. and go from there.
<TJ-> pr0t: Linux Unified Key Setup
<pr0t> not sure what method ubuntu uses
<TJ-> pr0t: If you did a regular install it puts "/boot/" in a separate file-system when the root file-system is encrypted.
<TJ-> pr0t: So, when the PC boots what, precisely, do you see displayed?
<enecon> Bashing-om this happens when playing video vlc or mozila(youtube) etc
<pr0t> error: unknown filesystem entering rescue mode...
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Nothing in terms of verbose
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, so you have a "grub rescue>" shell prompt?
<pr0t> then it drops me down to the grub rescue
<pr0t> i tried to recover with a rescue cd but because i have encryption it fails to fix it
<Guest8351> aptitude isn't installed, apparently
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: I don't get anything from the command you gave me.
<TJ-> pr0t: do you have the "grub rescue>" prompt in front of you right now?
<Talez> exit
<Bashing-om> enecon: Graphic's driver, so long as you stay within "additional drovers" utility, can see what results in changing the driver ( open source might do a lot better ).
<acovrig> Bashing-om, could you have meant 'grep -i hold'? or 'grep Hold'?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: We are talking about this command ... ? dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<pr0t> TJ: yes the prompt is in front of me
<TJ-> pr0t: do "set" and tell me what "prefix=" shows
<MonkeyDust> Guest8351  I wonder how you cannot remove anything... can you do a simple sudo apt-get update ?
<pr0t> hd0,msdos1/grub
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, let us assume that /boot/ is encrypted... *if* it is I'll show you how to manually unlock it and continue booting, OK?
<pr0t> sounds great!
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: the update is happening, but ... not yet finished
<Guest8351> Just finished
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm not sure, didn't do an update today. Was having messages doing shutdowns/reboots yesterday though
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: the update just finished
<genii> Wrong channel, sorry
<Guest8351> MonkeyDust: autoremove continues to talk of the wine1.6 unmet dependencies
<TJ-> pr0t: here are three commands to issue, one line each, at a time: "insmod luks"   then "insmod cryptodisk" then "insmod crypto"
<Guido1> I need a boot disk with photorec and maybe supporting networking so that i can save the data on a drive from a different computer. Where can I find such a boot imige?
<pr0t> k did each command and after the output was error: unknown filesystem for every command
<TJ-> pr0t: Ouch, not good :(
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, let's assume those modules are built-in and we don't need to insert them... and try the next command
<laspahr> lol got a spam message from someone on Kik that I qualified for a free Google Glass
<Guest8351> FINALLY seems to work -f autoremove
<acovrig> lol, free $1500...
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: No return is a good thing; OK, ya want Wine gone for good ? Not going to re-install it or Netflix ?
<pr0t> whats the next command?
<TJ-> pr0t: This command will unlock a LUKS dmcrypt-protected device: "cryptomount hd0,msdos1" ... if that device is encrypted you will be asked for the passphrase.
<pr0t> k
<pr0t> unknown command
<laspahr> hmm.. comparing linksys smart wifi routers.. EA6900, EA6400, EA6350, EA6100
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: I just did a normal autoremove and that didn't work.  But it suggested that I add -f and that seems to be working
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, so those modules aren't built in
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, let's assume /boot/ isn't encrypted
<TJ-> pr0t: "set root=(hd0,msdos1)"
<TJ-> pr0t: "insmod normal"
<CharlesIC> hello friends
<CharlesIC> my HD is failing so I ordered a replacement
<xubuntu-boot> hi i am having some boot issues and could use some help
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: : MonkeyDust ; Remeber, there are config files for Wine in the /home directory that the package manager will not remove.
<CharlesIC> I was just wondering the easiest way with an ubuntu CD to copy /home and / over to the new one
<pr0t> set command worked fine, but insmod normal gives unknown fs error again
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: You mean in .wine?
<CharlesIC> /dev/sda1 *         2048    1026047    512000  83 Linux
<CharlesIC> /dev/sda2        1026048 1953523711 976248832  8e Linux LVM
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, let us assume that partition #1 (msdos1) is not the correct partition and try some others
<TJ-> pr0t: "set root=(hd0,msdos2)" then "insmod normal"
<acovrig> CharlesIC, anything wrong with cp -vpR /home /mnt/new_home/ ?
<TJ-> pr0t: If it works, after "insmod normal" you'll get the GRUB boot menu and can continue as normal. If that happens, remember which partition number you were using, and also let me know it has worked. Try other partition numbers:  msdos3, msdos4, msdos5, msdos6 if necessary
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Yeah, several -> ls -la $HOME/.wine , ls -la $HOME/.winetrickscache , ls -la $HOME/.local/share/applications/wine < - and more .
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: In my home directory, I tried to do a cd .wine, but that directory no longer exists
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Let's see what does exist; pastebin this  -> sudo find / -name "wine*" <-.
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: sorry forgot the newness factor. pastebin that output ( see the topic for instructions).
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: It's a - before name?
<pr0t> TJ: Does this information help at all paste.ubuntu.com/7821481 and paste.ubuntu.com and paste.ubuntu.com/7821495
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: So far, I have only one verbose ... aka /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/wine
<xMopxShell> is it normal for a bunch of packages to say 'No candidate ver: <package name>' when doing do-release-upgrade?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Should I do a rm -rf on that directory?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: I haven't recovered the command line ... it's still looking for things
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: patience, takes a long time to look at every file on the system ..
<TJ-> pr0t: Well, according to that output /boot/ doesn't show up... but I notice there are 2 Promise RAID disks (sdb and add). My betting is you've accidentally installed the "/boot/" to them... and they aren't bootable devices
<Guest8351> ok
<TJ-> pr0t: correction, 2 Promise RAID disks (sdb and sdd)
<Guest8351> brb
<TJ-> pr0t: If you're got the PC running a Live ISO environment, we can fix the sda issue via a chroot
<excelsiora> ubuntu
<excelsiora> how do I copy a directory to an external drive? I know it's mounted. I'm trying cp -r /etc/source/dir blah where blah is my external drive. I have to sudo due to perms.
<bootfail> hi all. i'm having some trouble and xubuntu fails to boot.
<bootfail> mount: mounting /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root on /root failed: invalid argument
<TJ-> bootfail: Is the PC at a busybox shell prompt?
<excelsiora> how do I find the correct string representation of the external drive's location where I want to copy the file?
<excelsiora> I have browsed to it in Nautilus
<laspahr> anyone use a Linksys router? I'm looking at getting one of the following: EA6900, EA6400, EA6350, or EA6100
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: Do you want to "copy" via the file manager ( drag and drop) or from the CLI ?
<excelsiora> CLI
<excelsiora> lsusb?
<pr0t> \
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: The syntax is: sudo cp -r <source_path>/<file_name> <destination_path> .
<Repox> Hey guys. I need some input on iptables? http://pastie.org/private/a7vmhjvv1sky1roy0gsg - I'm trying to lock out anyone else but the allowed IP's for port 3200. But even though I'm dropping everything else on the last line, everyone still can access it.
<pr0t> TJ: sorry i was afk, no the boot i don't believe is installed on the raid disk
<excelsiora> with the period?
<TJ-> pr0t: Is the Live environment runing right now?
<TJ-> pr0t: If not, if you start it, we can unlock that encrypted file-system so you check what is in there
<pr0t> yes
<excelsiora> So how do I find the correct representation of the lcoation? I tried copying in Nautilus but what I pasted didn't work
<TJ-> pr0t: OK then: "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 crypt_root"
<excelsiora> now it's working, I deleted the file// from file///media...
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: no, the perios wsas but sentence puntuation. to find the "destination_path" what is in the result of the -> mount <- command ?
<excelsiora> and I think I did it!
<excelsiora> I had to strip out the "%20" and replace with "\ "
<excelsiora> now sure why nautilus does that...
<excelsiora> anyone know?
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: Right .. the '/' os a part of the 'path' .
<Bashing-om> os/is
<excelsiora> Yeah, I just backed up my wifi passwords. Word.
<excelsiora> They were all in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, so I just backed up NetworkManager just to be safe.
<pr0t> TJ: one second I don't know the password to sudu
<pr0t> sudo*
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: Good deal - a backup is no good unless it is checked to make sure it is good - have you checked the contents ?
<TJ-> pr0t: If you're using the Live ISO there shouldn't be one
<TJ-> pr0t: If the username is "ubuntu" try the same for the password
<djetty> hey
<djetty> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24837517/libsdl2-package-not-installing-on-ubuntu
<djetty> anyone know how to fix this?
<pr0t> TJ: that worked
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Once I get all the directories, I just do a rm -rf on each?
<skinux> Has ext-intl package been removed from repo?
<excelsiora> Bashing-om: good idea
<TJ-> pr0t: Yay! ok now do "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/target && sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypt_root /mnt/target"
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: With discretion - yes. Would not want to remove any system files ! .
<TJ-> pr0t: Then you can check if it has GRUB files in there with "ls -altr /mnt/target/boot/"
<Aki-Thinkpad> my ubuntu no longer intigrates the menu bar into the global menu bar when the window is maiximized
<Aki-Thinkpad> whats the command to fix this?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Ok, but where are the system files?  I suppose I should pass the directories by you or someone knowing before I do the rm -rf then ...
<pr0t> TJ: I am going to try the automate repair first now that the filesystem is uncrypted
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: be in a bad situation to rely on the backup, and it is not good, and/or the restoral method fails, huh ?
<skinux> I'm trying to install Zend Framework and Composer is complaining that 'ext-intl' is missing from the system.
<TJ-> pr0t: NOOOOooooo! check it first
<TJ-> pr0t: We need to know the state of things *before* anything changes
<excelsiora> Bashing-om:  I was a little worried when it wasn't where I expected it to be, but it's there!
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: That is where 'pastebinit' comes into the picture here .
<pr0t> okay
<pr0t> one sec
<Multbrelch> Hi all ---- FUCK! I COULD PUKE BLOOD ONTO THE SCREEN! I just don't get it! --- Q: I just have a partition (/sd4/) that is mounted via fstab (/dev/sda4	/media/partition	ext4	defaults		0       0) during boot ... that works well. So far so good. Then I added an user via "sudo useradd -d /media/partition/userA -m userA" and re-booted. Now: I cannot login into userA because (this is what I guess) the ******* partition is not mounted, it only mo
<Multbrelch> unts when I login into my own (admin) account. How can I tell the ******* system that it shall mount the partition before this screen of login with all users appears such that I can login into userA. - BTW: the other users are on regular /home/... . Any help is greatly appreciated.
<boxmein> well there's hastebin, bpaste, and a billion other paste services
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: I have so far /usr/share..., /usr/lib. and /usr/bin so far
<boxmein> paste.pound-python
<boxmein> ubuntu paste even
<boxmein> and pastebin has ads now, iirc
<kostkon> !language | Multbrelch
<ubottu> Multbrelch: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Multbrelch> kostkon, ubottu, sorry guys
<Multbrelch> I will improve
<enecon> Bashing-om could jockey-gtk be what I need ?
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: What you have is files in those 'system' directories .. IF those files are Wine files, you may remove the files .
<Bashing-om> enecon: jockey is no longer used in later releases, what release are you running ?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: So far, everything ends with ...../wine
<Flaiker> hi, i just switched to the propietary drivers from amd and now after rebooting I only get in a low graphics command line only mode. Can someone tell me how I can restore the standard vide drivers?
<liox_> plis ubuntu server chane?
<liox_> channel?
<reisio> liox_: /msg alis list *ubunt*serv*
<enecon> Bashing-om 13.10
<pr0t> TJ: when I try to mount it I get the error unknown filesystem type LVM2_member
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Terminal command -> cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/wine1.6.list <- a list of the files/locations that were installed .
<Multbrelch> Dear all. Is there somebody who might have any idea?
<reisio> Multbrelch: soap on rope!
<reisio> Multbrelch: about what?
<Bashing-om> enecon: Yeah, that will bring up "Additional Drivers" utility .. but, are you not running a GUI to access SD directly ?
<Multbrelch> ? see above? or did they bock it?
<bootfail> Hi all. I get a mount fail and cant boot? mount: mounting /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root on /root failed: invalid argument
<enecon> Bashing-om whats GUI? (:
<TJ-> pr0t: Ahhh OK, so then do "sudo vgchange -ay"
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Shold that replace the find command?
<Multbrelch> reisio, have you seen my posting?
<Bashing-om> enecon: GUI = Graphic User Interface .. such as unity, Gnome, or some other DeskTop,
<TJ-> pr0t: Then, once we are sure the OS knows about the LVM do "ls /dev/mapper/" and figure out which node is the root file-system. If you can pastebin that it would really help: "ls /dev/mapper/ | pastebinit"
<reisio> Multbrelch: nope, I'm on IRC not a forum
<Multbrelch> k
<Multbrelch> mom
<Multbrelch> I just don't get it! --- Q: I just have a partition (/sd4/) that is mounted via fstab (/dev/sda4	/media/partition	ext4	defaults		0       0) during boot ... that works well. So far so good. Then I added an user via "sudo useradd -d /media/partition/userA -m userA" and re-booted. Now: I cannot login into userA because (this is what I guess) the *strawberry* partition is not mounted, it only mounts when I login into my own (admin) account. Ho
<Multbrelch> w can I tell the *strawberry* system that it shall mount the partition before this screen of login with all users appears such that I can login into userA. - BTW: the other users are on regular /home/... . Any help is greatly appreciated.
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: No, on replace, what ya want to do is compare both outputs to what remains installed onto the system, Any file from 'wine1.6.list' should be removed.
<enecon> Bashing-om I am in the download softaeare center  thing ( its not in english here )  and I searched for  jockey-gtk . and sure I am not in terminal right now
<Multbrelch> reisio, ^
<tachyons> hi guys , can any help me to connect my ubuntu laptop and pc
<tachyons> using cable
<tachyons> without a router
<pr0t> TJ: paste.ubuntu.com/7821629
<tachyons> I tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/22835/how-to-network-two-ubuntu-computers-using-ethernet-without-a-router
<tachyons> it shows "connected" , but ping test fails
<Bashing-om> enecon: "Additional Drivers" is installed on desktops by default .. what desk top are you running .. and by the way release 13.10 is End_Of_Life .. and is no longer supported. Upgrade to a current release ( 14.04 !).
<TJ-> pr0t: now do "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt/target" then list the directory again
<KeyboardNotFound> How to disable guest login on xubuntu
<KeyboardNotFound> ?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7821630/
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: looking at your /7821630/ .
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: grep -ir guest /etc/light*
<pr0t> paste.ubuntu.com/7821638
<pr0t> it actually mounted
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, I don't see something on the monitor
<reisio> Multbrelch: you want a user dir outside of /home/ ?
<enecon> Bashing-om its a laptop
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: do you see a new prompt?
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, no i dont'
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: then it's working
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, no result :/
<Multbrelch> reisio, exactly
<TJ-> pr0t: show me "find  /mnt/target/boot | pastebinit"
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: dpkg -l | grep -i lightdm
<reisio> Multbrelch: pastebin your fstab, and the commands you ran
<Multbrelch> reiso, k mom
<pr0t> TJ: 7821646
<Multbrelch> reisio, http://pastebin.com/G44V0qHa <= partition = Diverses
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, ok, now  I see something "ii  liblightdm-gobject-1-0                    1.10.1-0ubuntu1 "
<TJ-> pr0t: So there is nothing installed there... makes sense since it couldn't boot from there
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: that's all?
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Humm .. not the output as I expected to see .. ok, what returns from -> ls -la /etc/xdg/menus <-, as an instance .
<Flaiker> does anyone know how i can restore to use the standard graphics driver? the proprietary one only letts me into commandlinemode :/
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821651/ this is all
<reisio> Multbrelch: and what was the useradd command?
<Multbrelch> reiso, mom
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: dpkg -l | egrep -i 'gdm|kdm|lxdm'
<Multbrelch> reisio, "sudo useradd -d /media/Diverses/home/lui -m lui"
<pr0t> TJ: now can I try auto repair :)
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: oh nevermind
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, :/
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7821656/
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: for i in $(dpkg -L lightdm); do grep -Hi guest "$i"; done
<Bashing-om> enecon: The machine is not in the equation, we are talking about a utility " Additional Drivers" that is by default installed with the desk top that you are using. Additional utilities" icon's location differs with each release and desktop.
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821658/
<reisio> Multbrelch: and what were you talking about strawberries?
<pingw1n_> mod
<pingw1n_> *motd
<Multbrelch> reisio, *strawberries* is a dummy for a very bad word ... :) I'm a bit upset because I don't quite understand the system right now, how it behaves.
<pingw1n> \wc
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: for i in $(dpkg -L lightdm-gtk-greeter); do grep -Hi guest "$i"; done
<reisio> Multbrelch: k
<reisio> Multbrelch: you could try using a label instead of 'sda4'
<reisio> Multbrelch: lsblk -f will say if it's got one already
<pr0t> TJ: how can I decrypt my home directory as well?
<enecon> Bashing-om well then the truth I dont understnat "what desk top are you running "
<Multbrelch> reisio, aha, I will see mom
<TJ-> pr0t: Is it inside that encrypted root file-system?
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, only /usr/share/doc/lightdm-gtk-greeter/copyright: ./src/guest-account.c
<KeyboardNotFound> /usr/share/doc/lightdm-gtk-greeter/copyright: ./src/guest-account.h
<KeyboardNotFound> others are directory
<pr0t> I am unsure if it is or if its a separate partition, i can't remember
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, I do not have /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<KeyboardNotFound> file
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Following the path ; now what returns -> ls -la /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged <- .. mind ya a long drwn out process to check for all files that 'might' still remain on the system.
<Multbrelch> reisio, http://pastebin.com/CD0DsKkb <= sd3 is an encrypted partition, this is why there is no 'label'
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, well you can check by doing "ls -la /mnt/target/home/.ecryptfs/"
<pr0t> yup it is
<pr0t> so thats fine
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: /usr/share/lightdm/ then
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, sudo sh -c 'printf "[SeatDefaults]\nallow-guest=false\n" >/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-no-guest.conf' helped me
<pr0t> Im going to move forward with the repair.
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: gj
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, ty :)
<pr0t> TJ: thank you for yourself I haven't worked with Ubuntu much at all, and haven't ever worked with encrypted filesystems really.
<TJ-> pr0t: OK, so try "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /mnt/target/home/<your-username>"
<pr0t> s/yourself/"your help"
<pr0t> very cool, ill give that a shot
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7821682/
<Bashing-om> enecon: OK< when you installed 13.10, was it as a standard desktop install ? // if so the best of my hazy memory, Additional drivers -> ubuntu software Center -> software sources -> (edit menu option on top task bar) ->Additional Drivers (tab in Software Sources) .
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: look'n at /7821682
<Multbrelch> reisio, so, what shall I change in the fstab?
<bootfail> TJ: trying to follow along, but missed the beginning. seems like maybe i have similar problem to pr0t
<reisio> Multbrelch: instead of /dev/sda4
<reisio> Multbrelch: you could have 'LABEL=foo'
<TJ-> bootfail: Is the PC at a busybox shell prompt?
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: OK, you may remove wine.menu , wine.menu.dpkg-new . // do you see the process ? Got to do this and follow each and every lead to it's end.
<TJ-> bootfail: Your issue is entirely different, and much easier to fix too :)
<Multbrelch> reisio, so 'LABEL=/media/Diverses' ?
<Multbrelch> aha
<bootfail> TJ: yay. i am booted to live cd
<reisio> Multbrelch: no
<Multbrelch> ?
<reisio> Multbrelch: whatever the label 'lsblk -f' says it has
<reisio> Multbrelch: you can set one with e2label, if it's ext
<Multbrelch> http://pastebin.com/CD0DsKkb
<TJ-> bootfail: what was the last thing you did/happened on that system before it broke?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: Sorry, but what command?  rm -rf?
<Multbrelch> its sd4
<reisio> Multbrelch: no sda4 is just its enumeration
<bootfail> TJ: power fail. hasn't booted successfully since then. tried a lot of things i found in forums. hope i didn't mess it up more.
<Multbrelch> reisio, right, there is no label ...
<bootfail> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7817881/
<reisio> Multbrelch: it's the first device it found ('a') and the fourth partition ('4')
<reisio> Multbrelch: you can set one with e2label, if it's ext
<Multbrelch> I see
<TJ-> bootfail: OK, give me a few minutes to read up on it
<Multbrelch> reisio, and you think that might help?
<enecon> Bashing-om ok I am there , so you are saying that I could switch to open source ?
<bootfail> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821707/
<Multbrelch> hmmm, needs to read manuals about label and e2label
<pr0t> bootfail: do you already have boot-repair-disk iso?
<reisio> Multbrelch: quite possibly, won't hurt regardless
<pr0t> it's very useful for this problem
<reisio> Multbrelch: no, just run e2label
<Multbrelch> k
<enecon> ok Bashing-om thx , I ll try that :)
<bootfail> TJ: yes. i tried 'recommended' fix, but no luck
<Multbrelch> reisio, its ext4 I'm using
<reisio> Multbrelch: then...
<reisio> Multbrelch: you can set one with e2label
<Multbrelch> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_e2label.htm
<bootfail> pr0t: sorry. didn't notice you posted that. yes. tried boot-repair without luck
<Multbrelch> seems to be for ext2, no?
<TJ-> bootfail: Not great news on first review - it looks as if the root file-system in /dev/mapper/xubuntu-vg-root has been severely damaged, possibly beyond the possibility of repair. Based on your reporting the power loss by guess would be that the disk lost power as it was writing to the areas of the disk that file-system is at, causing random corruption.
<reisio> Multbrelch: they're all based on ext2, one util
<Multbrelch> okay, you say so ... so I will try ... needs some time, mom
<bootfail> TJ: yuck. i don't mind doing a reinstall, but would like to recover some files. any chance i can access that? it is encrypted i think
<TJ-> bootfail: The only chance there is, I think, TestDisk. See this tutorial for how to use it from Live ISO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix#Step_2_-_Install_TestDisk_in_the_live-session
<TJ-> bootfail: The root file-system doesn't look to be encrypted, but the home directory may have been
<bootfail> TJ: yes, that sounds right. if i can get to that, i could pull the files/folders i want
<BrandonC> hey all
<BrandonC> so broke boot stuff trying to get windows 7 and ubuntu on hard drive
<reisio> gj
<BrandonC> installed windows, installed ubuntu, told ubuntu to split drive in two partitions
<BrandonC> tired to start over and installin windows on whole thing and it said couldnt write to drive
<BrandonC> repair said mbr was corrupt
<Jeffrey_f> Pidgin not minimizing (is this a #pidgin question or can this be solved here?)
<BrandonC> got in ubuntu and made this
<BrandonC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821709/
<entreri> hello, what is the name of the new kde5 package so I can download it ?
<TJ-> bootfail: First see if testdisk can recover anything by telling it to try "sudo testdisk /dev/mapper/xubuntu-vg-root"
<bootfail> TJ: ok. just got testdisk
<Multbrelch> reisio, strange, when I do "sudo e2label /dev/sda4 Diverses" it does not show any label in "lsblk -f"
<SupaYoshi> just wondering anyone good with setting up a openvpn server, on a vps?
<SupaYoshi> to route all traffic through the vpn from the clients?
<SupaYoshi> Ive setup everything already, I just get no internet on the client sides.
<SupaYoshi> communication from and to the server works.
<SupaYoshi> and to the client works too.
<TJ-> Multbrelch: That is because you need to use "sudo ..." in order for lsblk to access the additional info for "-f"
<bootfail> TJ: not sure what it is telling me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821753/
<Seveas> SupaYoshi enable ip forwarding and maybe adjust your firewall
<Diamondcite> SupaYoshi: Did you remember to setup the NAT or Forwarding rule to actually send the connections to the clients?
<TJ-> bootfail: That suggests testdisk thinks the file-system is OK... highlight the 'ext4' line and then press P to look at files
<Multbrelch> TJ-, yes, now it works, thx!
<naughtydog>  /join #tryton
<bootfail> TJ: doh. i told it to do the 'deeper search' seems like that will take awhile
<TJ-> bootfail: You can always press Ctrl+C to interrupt it
<Multbrelch> reisio and TJ-, I boot now and tell you then if it works ...
<Multbrelch> cu soon
<unreal-dude> i am a complete loss. been working at this since thursday, about to reformat. upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and lost all network capability with AR9285 and AR8132 Qualcomm adapter in my netbook. I was not able to compile any drivers because either they are 64bit and im on a 32bit cpu or the compile dies with my newer kernel. What are my options? I have to usb wifi dongles but they won't install
<unreal-dude> either without drivers which i need network to get.
<reisio> unreal-dude: works with older kernel?
<xMopxShell> i'm on ubuntu server 13.10 and want to upgrade to 14.04. when i run do-release-upgrade it says No new release found. why is this?
<Jeffrey_f> Pidgin not minimizing to tray on hitting [X] (is this a #pidgin question or can this be solved here?)
<xMopxShell> oh wait im dumb :)
<xMopxShell> i am on 14.04 :)
<chad> hello
<reisio> Jeffrey_f: IIRC that's a pref
<reisio> chad: 'lo
<unreal-dude> reisio, how would i test this?
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Let's do this: -> sudo apt-get --purge remove wine1.6 , sudo apt-get autoremove wine. And I have a list of places to verify no Wine file exist in.
<bootfail> TJ: this doesn't seem right. i think i took a wrong turn http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821786/
<TJ-> bootfail: Hmmm, lets exit testdisk and try the suggested file-system repair. Press Ctrl+C and do whatever else needed to eXit back to the shell prompt
<bootfail> TJ: ok there.
<Multbrelch> reisio and TJ-, this really is strange, the partition is mounted for the owner "ownerA" but not for the user "userA". BTW: userA is in the group of "ownerA".
<trism> Jeffrey_f: it is a pref as reisio said but it depends on the desktop, in recent unity versions the systray is gone so it can't minimize there (without the indicator plugin), but it will minimize to the messaging menu
<TJ-> bootfail: OK, now do "sudo fsck.ext4 -p -b 4096000 -B 4096 /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root"
<unreal-dude> reisio, yes, it works on 3.11 but not 3.13. should i worry about this and fix the issue? or just run on 3.11?
<Marlenee> how can i setup ubuntu from pc without USB flash Drive ?
<bootfail> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821817/
<Multbrelch> reisio and TJ-, in other words: can I create a home directory for "userA" somewhere on a partition, which owner is another user (e.g., "usrB") but where ownerA is part of the group ownerB?
<TJ-> bootfail: So nicely fixed then, and no major faults either
<super> whats the other chatroom for offtopic?
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: I must be away from the keyboard for an extended amount of time ( 2/3 hours ) .. sorry if I am leaving you in a bind.
<bootfail> TJ: should i dare try a reboot?
<Multbrelch> reisio and TJ-, in other words: can I create a home directory for "userA" somewhere on a partition, which owner is another user (e.g., "userB") but where userA is part of the group userB? <= corrected
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: You are doing so much so far.
<excelsiora> any checklists on backing up stuff from Ubuntu when you don't want to backup the whole system or home directory? (like, I want to leave behind movies and system junk except my wifi passwords, which I've already found and backed up.)
<TJ-> bootfail: you can mount that file-system and explore it to make sure it looks OK first. "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/target && sudo mount /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root /mnt/target"
<genii> Marlenee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD has most of the methods described
<ryan_461> super: ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: Try'n to help .. I will check your situation when I return .
<TJ-> Multbrelch: I've not been following what your issue was, sorry, I just chimed in on the 'lsblk -f' issue
<skinux> A little help finding a quality article on configuring Ubuntu to actually use SWAP partition that it should be using?
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: probably will need to leave.  It's midnight where I am
<reisio> Multbrelch: yeah, but why
<reisio> skinux: /etc/fstab is where it's specified
<TJ-> Multbrelch: But I think one of the checks that one of the PAM modules does when a user logs in, is that the $HOME is owned by that user
<Bashing-om> Guest8351: OK, just be careful with any 'rm' commands .. triple check .. 'rm' has no forgivness for a mistake !
<Multbrelch> TJ-, this is the case, the partition is owned by userB, but the home "/partition/home" of userA is owned by user userA
<skinux> I know that. I need appropriate commands for getting the proper information to put in fstab.
<bootfail> TJ: i am hopefull, seems like it is there, but i;m not sure how to get into it
<Guest8351> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7821841/
<Multbrelch> TJ- and reisio, I changed the rights of the partition in /media/ to "sudo chmod 777 Diverses/"
<Multbrelch> lets see ...
<Multbrelch> - reboot -
<laughingtiger> good morrow everyone.
<bootfail> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821847/
<TJ-> bootfail: That looks as we'd expect... try for a reboot
<bootfail> TJ: will do. thank you!
<MajorTom> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Multbrelch> TJ-, reisio ... it works, after a "chmod 777" of the partition. <= strange this since this is a non-desired constellation now ...
<bootSUCCESS> TJ: seems to have worked! Thank you much for the help!
<Jeffrey_f> trism and reisio, in Gnome
<TJ-> Multbrelch: Maybe the user didn't have traverse rights or write rights to the $HOME entry itself
<MajorTom> hey folks I'm having a problem in connecting to a website using firefox on Lubuntu
<TJ-> bootSUCCESS: YAY :D
<Multbrelch> TJ-, hmmmm mom
<MajorTom> I noticed that some friends of mine, linux users, are havinf my same experience
<Jeffrey_f> MajorTom: What website?
<MajorTom> it is impossible to connect
<MajorTom> can I write it?
<laughingtiger> hi there, I have a problem with bluetooth daemon on startup. I've purged the bluetooth, however, there're three bluttooth related things left which i'm afraid can't be purged.
<skinux>  How do I get the volume id for SWAP partition? blkid?
<laughingtiger> what should I do to disable the left-over bluetooth things from booting? thank you guys.
<Jeffrey_f> MajorTom: If you are having issues, the more info, the better.
<daftykins> skinux: if you want to mount via UUID sure
<MajorTom> I written the website on your pvt
<skinux> blkid doesn't return anything for /dev/sda
<MajorTom> on your private i mean
<skinux> I want to get Ubuntu to use SWAP. So, whatever I have to do to make that happen.
<Jeffrey_f> MajorTom: Stay on channel.  When was this issue happening??
<MajorTom> ok
<MajorTom> always
<MajorTom> since about 3 days
<Jeffrey_f> Have you tried today??
<MajorTom> yeah
<MajorTom> many times
<daftykins> skinux: are you using sudo
<skinux> Yes
<daftykins> o0
<MajorTom> it is so strange
<Jeffrey_f> MajorTom: The site was down yesterday (not known how long before that).  It is accessible today.  Yesterday, I did notice i could not connect via my instant messenger nor from the web.
<MajorTom> I used xchat to connect to their irc network too...but now neither it is working anymore
<daftykins> skinux: can you install pastebinit and then run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and "sudo blkid | pastebinit" ?
<MajorTom> uh I see
<MajorTom> thanks jeffrey,,,,
<MajorTom> I will try again
<Jeffrey_f> MajorTom: so, the Ubuntu GUI is not relevant, I am using firefox and have no issues connecting.
<MajorTom> mmm
<MajorTom> wait i wanna try now
<Aki-Thinkpad> in bzr, what is the command to discard your current branch, and revert to a branch on lp?
<Multbrelch> TJ-, I followed your advice and: userA is not in the group ("userB") of userB
<laughingtiger> well, looks like no one is gonna help me.
<laughingtiger> lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> laughingtiger, sorry what is your issue?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I just got here
<skinux> parted doesn't even show the SWAP partition.
<Aki-Thinkpad> what should I do to disable the left-over bluetooth things from booting? *
<MajorTom> jeffrey here always the same..."it is not possible to contact the server"
<MajorTom> :(
<Aki-Thinkpad> laughingtiger, what do you mean, "Left over bluetooth things*?
<MajorTom> maybe they are doing some work to their systems...
<Aki-Thinkpad> Like I have blue tooth on my laptop, but because I don't have any devices, I just disable it in the bios
<laughingtiger> thank you AKi-Thinkpad. My issue is that with having purged bluetooth , there still are something related left which will boot on startup. I wanna get rid of this totally.
<TJ-> Aki-Thinkpad: That is sufficient
<Shadowcrit> Hello there, can I ask for users opinions on a good web enabled control panel to help control my Ubuntu 14.04 VPS on the OpenVZ platform.
<TJ-> Aki-Thinkpad: sorry, that was for laughingtiger ... darned tab-completion :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> I guess I don't know what you mean by purged blootooth; are you mucking about with kernel modules?
<Jeffrey_f> MajorTom: I'm connected on IM and via web.  Maybe there are issues on other servers in their system
<MajorTom> I see
<Aki-Thinkpad> laughingtiger, as in, are you trying to remove all blootooth modules from the linux kernel?
<MajorTom> I will wait for they fix it
<laughingtiger> well, Aki-Thinkpad, "libbluetooth3", "libgnome-bluetooth8" and "pulseaudio-module-bluetooth" are the three left things.
<MajorTom> thanks jeffrey
<Jeffrey_f> problem with Pidgin not minimizing to tray in Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome.  I don't see anything in preferences to fix this.  It used to minimize to the tray on hitting the [X] , now it just exits
<Aki-Thinkpad> laughingtiger, what is the purpose? Just to free up resources?
<laughingtiger> I don't know too much about editing kernels.
<laughingtiger> no, to let the bluetooth not booting on startup.
<Aki-Thinkpad> laughingtiger, disable bluetooth in the bios
<Aki-Thinkpad> laughingtiger, this is a laptop, right?
<skinux> Do I actually want to add a SWAP file or use a SWAP partition?
<laughingtiger> nope, it's a larger one.
<SierraAR> I'm wanting to upgrade an ubuntu 12.04 server to 14.04, but when I run sudo do-release-upgrade, it's telling me no new release found. Is there something else I need to do to update?
<Aki-Thinkpad> if bluetooth is from your motherboard, disable it in bios
<Aki-Thinkpad> if bluetooth is from a prehiperal; just unplug it
<reisio> ...
<zyntux> meh
<TJ-> laughingtiger: simply blacklist the "bluetooth" module: "echo "blacklist bluetooth" | sudo dd of=/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bluetooth.conf"
<Multbrelch> TJ- and reisio, ALL WORKS NOW: at the end I found out that userA was NOT in the group of userB! Probably, I forgot to write "sudo"  "usermod -a -G  ..."
<laughingtiger> thanks TJ- I'll  try that.
<reisio> Multbrelch: gj
<Multbrelch> Anyway, one always has to verify the commands one is just executing ...
<Multbrelch> Thx for great help, reisio and TJ-
<MajorTom> I remember I used a lot pidgin in the past
<MajorTom> it is a nice software
<jp_porter> OK guys i have a big problem i open compiz and removed the borders and then my computer froze on me so i cant open any programes like compiz to put the borders back on can someone help me
<reisio> jp_porter: you can't alt+F2?
<Multbrelch> jp_porter, is it 13.04?
<jp_porter> yes i can
<Jeffrey_f> problem with Pidgin not minimizing to tray in Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome.  I don't see anything in preferences to fix this.  It used to minimize to the tray on hitting the [X] , now it just exits.  Any ideas??
<jj995> is there a way to get /usr/bin/time -v data for the whole process tree instead of just the single process being run?
<jj995> i have a python script that subprocesses or more C++ apps and I'd like to get total time and max resident memory
<jp_porter> do you know th command that opens the window
<MajorTom> try to hit near the [x] let's see what happens
<jj995> jp_porter: "open ." ?
<reisio> jp_porter: ccsm? ls /usr/bin/*cc*
<reisio> probably in the menus, too
<souri> Jeffrey_f: Is your pidgin attached to the messaging menu?
<jp_porter> a command that launch's compz 's settings
<Jeffrey_f> jp_porter: Yes, you mean the envelope icon?
<Mafia> salam all o/
<reisio> shalom
<souri> Jeffrey_f, yes. if then also pidgin fails to respond, it is actually an issue with pidgin itself, pidgin does not use the telepathy service
<Mafia> Some needs to be treated by Hitler
<softballs> TJ-: evenin mate :) up late again ey?
<jp_porter> is it compiz --replace
<TJ-> softballs: :)
<reisio> jp_porter: you can try it, but it might just reload the wm still without window borders
<zyntux> what does compiz do exactly i uninstalled it because it was causing me errors
<reisio> zyntux: hardware accelerated window manager
<souri> Jeffrey_f, Ubuntu relies on the telepathy backend AFAIK for the way empathy works, you have to keep pidgin alive, someone please correct me if i'm wrong
<reisio> zyntux: that is "pretty" window management
<softballs> i moved the code to my aws server now
<foofoobar> Hi. I just installed ubuntu after win7. Grub does not give me options upon booting, I'm directly booted into ubuntu.
<softballs> you said something about github, should i look into that?
<zyntux> thanks! guess i'll leave my pc w/o it seems alot better now
<foofoobar> How can I tell grub that there is also a windows on this hard drive?
<reisio> foofoobar: pastebin your grub.cfg
<foofoobar> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821977/
<reisio> foofoobar: yup, no entry for windows
<reisio> foofoobar: how about the output of sudo lsblk -f
<TJ-> softballs: If you want to make it easy for others to help with the code. First learn the basics of source-code control in a local git repo for the merc code, then when you're ready 'push' it to github where others (like me!) can view, clone, and publish changes
<foofoobar> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7821983/
<softballs> TJ-: oh ok, looking at the git webpage right now, do you think there would be others interested in modifying its code?
<souri> Hi, I need some help with the sony_laptop module's ALS based backlight dimming. I cannot get it working. I can adjust the backlight manually, also I can see the values in the embedded controller's registers changing, however I do not know how to figure out issue. Help?
<TJ-> softballs: you'd be surprised what talent is out that that has nostalga for such code, or just want easy codebases to contribute/learn with
<softballs> TJ-:  sounds cool, ill definitely check it out then :)
<laughingtiger> it's interesting that xchat is a non-free software on windows.
<reisio> foofoobar: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<TJ-> softballs: If you do I may hav a crack at adding that unicode support you spoke of :)
<foofoobar> reisio, so I need to create a custom entry?
<softballs> TJ-: sure thing :) do you want me to setup git right away for you to access it? or do you want to go with the code i sent you last night?
<Jeffrey_f> souri: So what do you suggest?
<TJ-> softballs: Let's take this private, as it isn't Ubuntu related now
<laughingtiger> I'm getting crazy that libgnome-bluetooth8 can't be removed because network-gnome-manager will also be removed. is it safe to remove them all and reinstall network-manager?
<reisio> foofoobar: that's the straightforward fix
<reisio> foofoobar: there's a win7 example linked from the place I linked
<SierraAR> I'm wanting to upgrade an ubuntu 12.04 server to 14.04, but when I run sudo do-release-upgrade, it's telling me no new release found. Is there something else I need to do to update?
<laughingtiger> lol
<foofoobar> reisio, Using "--set" rather than "--set=root" in GRUB 1..99 will result in an "error: no argument specified" message.
<ObrienDave> SierraAR, wait for 14.04.1 due out soon
<laughingtiger> SierraAR: maybe 14.04 is not a long-term support edition
<foofoobar> so the example is old, correct?
<souri> Jeffrey_f, my laptop (a vaio s13) has got an ambient light sensor, that in windows, it automatically uses to dim the backlight of the screen. In linux (ubuntu 14.04 kenel 3.13.0-30-generic) however the automatic dimming does not work
<racho> SierraAR, check out you apt sources list
<SierraAR> laughingtiger: 14.04 is a lts
<SierraAR> racho: Anything in particular I need to look for? There's only 4 entries
<souri> Jeffrey_f,  the values i see changing are the dump from the embedded controller's RAM. I've tried digging the source of the kernel module, i can't figure out how the module is listenning to the events from the embedded controller, i was hoping someone was familiar with the kernel code, acpi and the driver framework, so I cound figure this out
<laughingtiger> SierraAR: really, well, then I've got the same issue with you because I tried to upgrade my system too about two days ago.
<racho> SierraAR, i used to to run ubuntu servers and if you don't update right away the archive the repos to a new url
<racho> *they
<xtriz> what is the name of the channel of ubuntu mirror  ?
<xtriz> it's ubuntu-mirrors
<xtriz> :D
<SierraAR> racho: Not entirely sure what you mean, but this is whats in /etc/apt/sources.list: http://pastebin.com/DBLbpqDK
<daftykins> SierraAR: 14.04.1 is only a few days away now.
<mac_nibblet> Anyone here with a brix iris pro ?
<laughingtiger> SierraAR: I had successfully updated my system , only still it's 12.04.
<mac_nibblet> mine keeps getting kernel panics
<racho> SierraAR, yeah that was the conf file i think (sry running slackware now)...check the wiki if these are the right url targets
<laughingtiger> I was just boring, sorry if I'd bothered anyone.
<foofoobar> reisio, I ran a grub-install but the menu still does not show up. I'm directly booted to ubuntu
<laughingtiger> life is really boring, isn't it?
<_zoggy_> anyone  know what happen to the 12.10 packages?
<reisio> laughingtiger: yours is
<racho> foofoobar, have you changed your "timeout" param in grub.conf
<reisio> _zoggy_: not much
<laughingtiger> reisio: lol
<_zoggy_> http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal/main
<_zoggy_> no longer there
<_zoggy_> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<eeee> !eol | _zoggy_
<ubottu> _zoggy_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<foofoobar> racho, no
<Radzell> hi
<ObrienDave> _zoggy_, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com quantal/main
<Radzell> I have a macbook pro and he trackpad keep opening up the app switcher at random times.
<_zoggy_> thats fine its end of life, would explain why no new packages.. but the repo was there last week
<Radzell> How do I stop this
<foofoobar> racho, there are a lot of "set timeouts" in my grub.cfg
<foofoobar> Which one should I choose?
<_zoggy_> ty
<ObrienDave> _zoggy_, edit 'archive' to 'old-releases'
<racho> foofoobar, i haven't configured my grub.conf since 2008 so i'm really rusty there..a google search will probably reveal most of the parts :)
<MajorTom> I leave thanks for the help byee
<foofoobar> racho, I looked under /etc/default/grub and found the timeout is set to 10
<laughingtiger> China, North Korea, Iran, are the three evil power left on this planet. anyone agree with me?
<reisio> laughingtiger: try #defocus
<eeee> !ot | laughingtiger
<ubottu> laughingtiger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zubir> foofoobar: if you're running grub2, you shouldn't be editing grub.cfg directly
<foofoobar> zubir, okay.
<laughingtiger> ok. I see.
<foofoobar> I'm just looking for a way to enable dual booting with windows 7.
<foofoobar> I added a win7 custom menu entry, now I want to show the menu.
<zubir> ah okay
<zubir> well
<reisio> foofoobar: it doesn't show?
<zubir> you should run "sudo update-grub" to generate a new grub.cfg based on the info in /etc/default/grub
<foofoobar> oh, okay
<theadmin> foofoobar: Have you ran "sudo update-grub"? It should detect other operating systems automatically.
<foofoobar> I did sudo grub-install
<foofoobar> I will reboot and try it, give me a second
<foofoobar> Working, great :)
<foofoobar> Thanks
<zubir> awesome
<zubir> there's a program called Grub Customizer as well
<zubir> that gives you a nice GUI interface to customize your grub menu
<foofoobar> zubir, yeah I installed it, but after executing it, my system crashed/rebootet
<zubir> interesting
<zubir> well, just stick with what you have then
<geri> hi
<geri> how can i replace all 0, in a file with 0,\t    \t = ta
<geri> from the terminal
<eeee> geri: man sed
<geri> "0," -> "0\t"
<geri> eeee: sed 's/0,/0<TAB>/g' input_file ??
<skinux> Does Ubuntu have a Web-Based Management System, an equivelant of Windows' Management Instrumentation?
<bprompt_> !webmin | skinux ?
<ubottu> skinux ?: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<skinux> I'm speaking of some sort of SQL-like service.
<skinux> WebMin is only for managing web server related stuff like domains, hosting accounts, ftp users, etc.
<geri> eeee: unescaped newline inside substitute pattern
<howlingwolf> hello
<howlingwolf> Anyone know how to remove a panel.
<patrick_> hello?
<howlingwolf> hi
<patrick_> how come the linux channel doesnt allow to talk?
<patrick_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8m0vnS-99o
<zubir> geri: you could also try tr
<zubir> something like
<patrick_>  Nibiru The Denouement and Struggle for Control...
<howlingwolf> anyone help me with my panel?
<geri> zubir: ?
<Th3U1timat3> Wait i used Webmin on Ubuntu before
<zubir> cat input.txt | tr '0,' '0\t' > output.txt should work
<zubir> It would turn a file that said "0, 0, 0," to "0      0      0      "
<geri> zubir: tr: Illegal byte sequence
<zubir> well
<zubir> do man tr
<zubir> it reads from stdin and writes to stdout
<geri> it seems that a UTF-8 locale is causing Illegal byte sequence
<geri> zubir:
<zubir> ah
<geri> how to address that?
<zubir> no idea
<zubir> oh
<geri> hm
<zubir> try "cat input | tr '0, ' '0,\t' > output
<zubir> tr doesn't like it when the sets are of different sizes
<bodhi_zazen> 666666m,,,,,,,,,,,,[[[...[[;[[[[[[[/,
<bodhi_zazen> -
<geri> zubir: same error
<bodhi_zazen> =========================================================================================================================================-------------------------------------------========================================================================================ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<bodhi_zazen> cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<congo76> what desktop r u guys using in ubuntu? I keep jumping around, don't care for unity
<bprompt_> hmm
<bprompt_> congo76:   I use kde for dm, and lxde for wm
<racho> congo76, xfce when i want work done, gnome for showing off
<congo76> I was using xfce but the logout buttons don't work anymore. need to research
<congo76> been taking gnome (metacity) for a spin this weekend
<congo76> @bprompt I haven't used kde since the 90s
<bprompt_> hehe
<bprompt_> I"ve been using kde since the 90's =P
<congo76> i used to use in on redhat
<bprompt_> I run many kde apps, thus, I also run gtk ones, but I run more kde ones......though I used to have gnome and kde both installed and ran either...back in SuSE
<congo76> how is it on resources?
<zubir> geri: yeah idk then
<sqph> Hi. Just wondering: will there be google play store or future Ubuntu phones?
<zubir> I'm running Mint so I'm using Cinnamon, it's pretty nice
<bprompt_> congo76:   these days... lite, depends on specs...... I mean..  I do not run "kwin" the kde default window manager, I run lxde's, and that one is very light
<d0n0v6n> i love xfce
<racho> xfce is gnome sane
<racho> and i used to run gnome for 10 years
<bprompt_> used to run xfce also back in SuSE 9.2, liked it too
<congo76> xfce is a nice one on the resources. I'm running on a 5 yr old Dell laptop w 3GB of Ram and onboard video card, Ubuntu 14.04 seemed to slow things down a bit so I started looking for less intense window managers
<d0n0v6n> i am running it on a thinkpad x201.
<renebarbosa> congo76, try Lubuntu :)
<Shardvexz> congo76: you're on irc from minecraft? cool man
<racho> congo76, it's because of compiz....man that thing is a CPU hog
<racho> the amount of events it sends to X is astounding
<congo76> @Shardvexz, no I'm in Linux. @rancho yeah you're right, that's why I switched to metacity 2D
<bprompt_> congo76:    depends on a variaty of things you know... I ran kde with lxde in kubuntu 12.04 with 4gbs of ram... my machine was likely older than 5years. and it ran smooth.... then again, I had it on an SSD and that makes a huge difference
<byte> n8
<patrick_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTAx9hFbBxk&list=UUdMWRr3LoOPDbTmnH_go_3Q
<congo76> bprompt: i'm still on a traditional hard drive :(
<congo76> renebarbosa: thanks, might do that
<bprompt_> congo76:   has ran well for me... some folks when they refer to slow... they might be referring to the "kwin" windows manager and the plasma framework...... just like folks referring to slow ubuntu may just be referring to unity or compiz... but you can just use another window manager and that'd do it
<congo76> I'm a little hesitant to try any more desktops until i can figure out why my machine is booting to the command prompt instead of the login screen. uninstalled e17, it would blowup on login
<racho> what is the time frame for ubuntu to transition to systemd?
<RainMan28> hi everyone, I am trying to get a cron job to run, but it is just failing and I am trying to see its output via > /tmp/output.log >2&1 but no file is created
<zubir> fuck compiz
<eeee> RainMan28: i could be wrong, but check /var/log/syslog for hints
<IdleOne> zubir: no swearing please
<RainMan28> eeee: you're right
<RainMan28> eeee: I'm seeing this: http://pastebin.com/HHEz3D08  any tips? thank you
<laspahr> hmmm.. any clue why docky keeps closing? /:
<RainMan28> eeee: my cron file is called lightswitch
<racho> RainMan28, well obviously you have a syntax error
<zubir> nah broe
<laspahr> just logged into my computer after letting it sit locked (lid shut but all it does is lock), and docky wasn't opened
#ubuntu 2014-07-20
<ddbbcc> i'm interested in installing kali on ubuntu, any tips or recommendations
<racho> what is kali>
<laspahr> if you don't mind me asking, what's kali?
<laspahr> heh at least I'm not the only one
<eeee> RainMan28: i could be wrong, but this is the syntax for cron * * * * * <user> /home/<user>/lightswitch
<RainMan28> thank you eeee
<pixelboy_> anyway here know why do i keep getting notification icon in the upper right corner that "the update information is outdated" despite even when running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade all is good ?
<ddbbcc> the most advanced and versatile penetration testing distribution ever created
<congo76> laspahr: I had to look it up, not familiar w that distro
<jj995> when
<laspahr> congo76: what do you mean?
<laspahr> any clue how to stop all the side notifications from pidgin about facebook friends going online?
<racho> ddbbcc, well never heard of it but ok...usually pen testers have custom suite of scripts/binaries to run against their target
<congo76> laspahr: you asked what it was, i looked it up on the net cause i didn't know either
<patrick_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTAx9hFbBxk&list=UUdMWRr3LoOPDbTmnH_go_3Q
<laspahr> congo76: ah, okay! I just found it on google heh
<Aaraigathor> Regarding AMD Graphics drivers, should I use fglrx or fglrx-updates? And why?
<congo76> laspahr: doesn't look like something i would use or need
<racho> Aaraigathor, unless you're gaming you shouldn't use fglxr at all for now
<jellow> why does software upgrade gui ignore packages I have set to hold with apt-mark hold linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic ?
<laspahr> congo76: yeah, I don't do pen testing heh.. I'm good with ubuntu
<Aaraigathor> racho: I am gaming, and the open source drivers loads windows very slow. Even just the browser is slow
<pixelboy_> anyway here get update notification on 14.04 that don't actually update anything ?
<laspahr> maybe try out a few different distros like mint but idk
<Aaraigathor> Who is curious on pen testing? I'm experienced
<racho> Aaraigathor, that's not the open source drivers..that's just compiz...but if you're gaming take a look at the difference between the two packages (i don't run ubuntu since 12.04 so i don't know the changelogs there )
<congo76> laspahr: i used to jump around on distros, got tired an just picked ubuntu
<zubir> no GUI is da way to go
<congo76> zubir: right, right
<Aaraigathor> racho: Okay, thank you
<Aaraigathor> AMD Graphics drivers, fglrx or fglrx-updates? Anyone know the difference?
<renebarbosa> fglrx
<laspahr> congo76: yeah, ubuntu is just what I had been used to. zubir how are you on irc if you don't have GUI?
<ai6pg> ubuntu 14.04 - where are /ttyUSB* ?
<Aaraigathor> renebarbosa: Why not the *-updates?
<renebarbosa> and if you're using hybrid graphics, also install the package fglrx-pxpress
<Aaraigathor> renebarbosa: I am used a dedicated HD5670
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I send emails with attachments from terminal?
<renebarbosa> Aaraigathor, i may be wrong but that package is used for newer fglrx drivers coming to Ubuntu
<renebarbosa> so they can be unstable or with incompatibilities
<renebarbosa> i always used the fglrx one
<Aaraigathor> renebarbosa: Thank you, I'll just go with fglrx then :)
<renebarbosa> i would like to use only the open source radeon thing
<renebarbosa> but it never worked here :/
<Aaraigathor> I had issues with it too
<renebarbosa> my Xorg just dies if I try to use it
<laspahr> what's the best distro for a touchscreen laptop? /: I wanna make use of the touchscreen but Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't work (at least fully)
<renebarbosa> laspahr, Ubuntu should be work fine
<renebarbosa> did you tried to tweak something?
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I send emails with attachments from terminal?
<renebarbosa> i have friends using Ubuntu with touchscreen displays without issues
<laspahr> heh.. tried to install ubuntu-touch but that ended up making me reinstall ubuntu completely
<Aaraigathor> I'm having another issue right now... and I'm assuming it's not good. I deleted my Xorg.conf and the Xorg.conf.backup  I thought I could get it to just re-create itself but no luck after a reboot?
<laspahr> I can't scroll pages, it just selects the text, I want something more tablet-like
<laspahr> but still with all the power of a PC
<renebarbosa> Aaraigathor, check the aticonfig command
<Loshki> congo76: laspahr: I used to load distros under my desk at work for relaxation. The main ones were Fedora, then RedHat, then Ubuntu. Not because I got tired, but because it has (had?) the best combo of being quick to get running, really good IRC support, wide platform support & 3rd party apps. I don't know how much longer that will all be true though...
<renebarbosa> aticonfig --initial -f
<Aaraigathor> just throw that into terminal?
<renebarbosa> try it
<Aaraigathor> Will do
<renebarbosa> it will create a new default xorg.conf file
<Loshki> Aaraigathor: nothing to lose by trying it...
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I send emails with attachments from terminal?
<renebarbosa> Mojtaba, search for sendEmail script
<Aaraigathor> renebarbosa: Looks like it fixed it! Although, under the device section it doesn't have the proper details for my card. Looks like it detects the fglrx and that it's ATI/AMD though
<DVST8ION> Anyone able to help me with a BIOS question?
<Mojtaba> renebarbosa: thx
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: I can try
<congo76> Lonshki: I tried Fedora for a while too, think i went to Mandrake and then Mandriva after that
<renebarbosa> Aaraigathor, it's right. fglrx is the proprietary driver for ATI/AMD cards.
<renebarbosa> Mojtaba, you're welcome
<DVST8ION> I installed a second hard drive in my laptop (asus G73SW) and was dual ooting Mac OSX and somehow I renamed that hard drive in the BIOS (i think) to MacOSX and now cant find where to change it back to the hard drive name
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: Where does it show that the HDD is labelled that? In the BIOS itself or in the OS?
<DVST8ION> when i hit ESC to get the boot options and in the BIOS
<congo76> Lonshki: then i bought an imac in 2009 and neglected linux for a few years
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: What is the drive listed as in the OS?
<DVST8ION> Local Disk
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: Is the Max OSX the primary boot partition? or secondary?
<_zoggy_> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<DVST8ION> secondary
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: And the primary is Ubuntu?
<DVST8ION> well windows for now,
<DVST8ION> playing around with ubuntu live usb and going to install but it is bugging me that the hard drive says macosx
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: What brand is the drive?
<DVST8ION> so i think its in the bios due to the format of the drive and it still says it
<DVST8ION> seagate
<DVST8ION> even in device manager it says the drive model number not MacOSX
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: Okay, so the truth is that the firmware for the drive is what stores the name/label data. You can however label it in the OS and it can sometimes use that label to be detected in the BIOS and similar. I highly doubt the Mac OS was able to change the drive firmware to label itself. My suggestion would be to log into your windows OS, use a disk manager (not sure if the default device/disk manager can do this) and manually
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: If the default disk manager cannot, or if you cannot find another able to, then try booting your Ubuntu Live and using gparted to relabel the volume.
<Bashing-om> _zoggy_: you need to install GPG Key(s) -> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5 , gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -  <- . (the end dash is required).
<Aaraigathor> DVST8ION: You'll need to be sure that if you go the gparted way you unmount the drives before you can relabel them
<Aaraigathor> Someone was asking about Pentesting earlier, still need any help? I only caught part of it
<Muchacha> Is someone going to take the free course "Introduction to Linux" on edX?
<racho> Muchacha, it is called man pages ;)
<Aaraigathor> lol
<Muchacha> racho: is that a joke?
<TJ-> DVST8ION: I've just seen your original question. The reason you see "MacOSX" in the UEFI boot menu is because that was the title you assigned to the UEFI boot-manager entry for OSX.  However, the cause of Ubuntu labelling a 'hard drive' as "MACOSX" is not the UEFI boot entry, but because a/the file-system contained on that particular drive has a file-system label attached. A single hard drive can contain many file-systems and in that case, Ubuntu GUI file-manager
<TJ-> will show disk icons with the file-system labels for each
<racho> Muchacha, no...if you invest enough time you'll see that man pages actually teach more than every Linux course
<racho> the only problem is that they lack examples...curse you BSDs and your examples
<Aaraigathor> I'm running a RAID0 array for my Ubuntu 14.04 installation, but I forgot to make my swap as RAID0 so I have 2 seperate swap partitions, 1 on each drive, and they are detected as priority 1 and 2. Is there any way to go back and turn those swaps into RAID0 without a reinstall of the entire OS?
<Muchacha> racho: allright, thank you for the tip, but I think the course will give me solid intro to Linux, from there, I hope to expand my knowledge with man pages
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: RAID0 ... striped? or do you mean RAID1 mirrored?
<racho> Muchacha, by all means take it..it will be good and it will give you a solid foundation in Linux...if you want more man pages and mailing lists :)
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: striped
<CK__> Guys I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu, and the only thing that has been stopping me in the past few years is Altium Designer that I use for work. I tried running it in Wine but it doesn't work for some reason. Is there a way to make it work with Wine under Ubuntu?
<Aaraigathor> What is Altium? There likely is a linux version or alternative
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: You can "swapoff" and then create the RAID0 device, then "swapon"... ensuring you correct the references in "/etc/crypttab" and "/etc/fstab" as necessary.
<racho> Aaraigathor, RAID0 is practically useless..you can achieve the same "data safety" with btrfs fs and snapshots...
<Muchacha> does somebody recognize this sentiment? people seeing you as a hacker when starting command line in the public.
<[conrad]> Hello everyone. Is it possible to override the maximize button in the window control so you can define the resolution you'd like when hitting maximize, or, if that is not possible, have it so that a new button is available that I could use to accomplish the same thing?
<Aaraigathor> racho: I believe you are referring to RAID1
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Is there an easy way to correct those references?
<racho> Aaraigathor, not really
<Muchacha> sudo apt-get install porn
<Muchacha> exit
<Muchacha> exit
<Muchacha> exit
<Muchacha> doesn't work
<Aaraigathor> lol
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: edit the files to point to the MD device rather than the raw SATA/SCSI device
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Which files need to be edited? I'm still learning the more indepth side of linux, I've got the basics down but that is a little beyond me. I understand what an MD device is and their labels, and that I would need to re-reference to them. But what files and where? Sorry =/
<CK__> Aaraigathor: Altium is tool for electronics engineering. Making schematics, pcbs and etc. Linux alternatives for Altimum are really bad and can't even compare to the Altium...
<Aaraigathor> CK__: So like, AutoCAD? Or Corel Draw? or am I totally off
<CK__> Aaraigathor: Something like that, it's a CAD but not like those two. Google for Altium Designer and you will see.
<malohhree> I am running Xubuntu 14.04 on an Asus Eeepc. How do I use my camera? Do I need to download software for it? What is the best software for that?
<Loshki> CK__: if wine won't work, you can consider virtualbox...
<Aaraigathor> CK__: I have a close friend who is an electrical engineer and I know he uses linux a lot so I'm assuming he must use a linux based program for those sorts of things. I'll give him a call right now
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: first, check if there are any swaps in action "cat /proc/swaps". If so, and they are on those devices, stop them with "sudo swapoff -a"
<Pupeno> How can I get PostgreSQL 9.1 to run in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Pupeno> 14.04
<CK__> Aaraigathor: I know about Eagle and other two softwares that work for linux but they are not even close to Altium. Also I already have way too much stuff pre-made for Altium that it would take me a year to convert all of that stuff back to Eagle or KiCad or any other software...
<CK__> Loshki: Wouldn't running it in VB make program run really slow or use way too much resources? I don't know so I'm asking... :)
<Aaraigathor> CK__: Okay, unfortunately I don't know then. My friend isn't at his phone right now either. Hopefully someone else can give you a hand
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: Now, create the MD array by identifying the device names of the raw devices and then using "sudo mdadm --create /dev/mdX --raid-level=0 --metadata=1.0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY". Replace "/dev/mdX" and "/dev/sdX /dev/sdY" as appropriate. "mdX" should not clash with any existing MD. You can check what is there already with "cat /proc/mdstat"
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Is there a gui I can use for this? for creating the MD array?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: Argggghhh no!
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: GUIs are useless for this
<CK__> Aaraigathor: Ok. Thanks anyway... So if Wine doesn't do the trick, I'm left with virtual box which is basicly the same thing as me rebooting the system to win just to do some work in Altium :\
<Loshki> CK__: yes it would. I think there's a 4 or 5x performance penalty. That mattered more when people didn't have multiple cores and tens of gigabytes of memory available to throw at the problem...
<racho> Aaraigathor,  http://michal.karzynski.pl/blog/2009/11/18/mdadm-gui-via-webmin/
<CK__> Darn it... so I guess I will be stuck with windows and multiboot for some time until I find a way to run it under ubuntu... :\
<Loshki> CK__: the big difference is virtualbox runs in a window, so you have windows running *simultaneously* side-by-side with Ubuntu. Like I say, if you have the iron, it works really well...
<CK__> Thanks anyways guys
<CK__> Loshki: I know but Altium uses enough resources as it is at the moment, especially when rendering 3d preview of the circuit boards so running it in virtual box would make it even worse... and probably unstable too... :\
<Loshki> CK__: virtualbox is free & easy to install. You might want to experiment with it. Another possibility is to do the reverse: run windows on the hardware, and ubuntu under virtualbox under windows, if you see what I mean.
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Haha okay so I've disabled the swaps. Can you explain to me what the "--metadata" tag means?
<ovnicraft> hello i recently install nvidia drivers (using .run file from nvidia site) so when reboot login screen is not showed, so i try to get any log from tty2... no clues
<ovnicraft> any hint to get the error ?
<ovnicraft> i check Xorg log
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: "man mdadm" then "/--metadata="
<Jeffrey_f> CK__: I wouldn't run anything that would be CPU intensive in virtualbox.   It just isn't meant for that unless you have enough memory and cpu cores you can give the virtual machine.
<CK__> Yea I see the problem there. I hope I will find some tutorial to run Altum under Ubuntu and I hope it works... otherwise I'm screwed... :\
<CK__> THank you guys for your help!
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: So, after that I create the array, what is my next step?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: if it is active (check with "cat /proc/mdstat") make it into a swap device with "sudo mkswap /dev/mdX"
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Done!
<RainMan28> When I ssh into my ubuntu box I get a message about my current Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) going out of support soon and that I should upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS via sudo do-release-upgrade
<RainMan28> when i try that, it says no new release found
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: now you need to ensure the reference to the swap partition in "/etc/fstab" now points to the MD device
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: it is possible the current reference is to a cryptswap device, in which case you can leave fstab alone and instead edit "/etc/crypttab"
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: How can I tell if it is referenced to a cryptswap device?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: because you'll see a line mentioning swap
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: something like "cryptswap1 /dev/sda4 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Okay, in which case I would just need to ensure that /etc/cryptswap is referencing to the right md device?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: that entry will be in "/etc/cryptswap" by the way... the place you need to edit
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: correct
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Perfect. There isn't anywhere else I would need to edit?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: correction, ... will be in "/etc/crypttab"
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: no, that is it
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Do I edit crypttab or cryptswap?
<Jeffrey_f> !eol | RainMan28
<ubottu> RainMan28: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: "/etc/crypttab" ... the other file doesn't exist, that was my typo
<RainMan28> I'm on 12.04 LTS and getting a warning about upgrading to 14.04 whenever I ssh into my box. When I try doing sudo do-release-upgrade as suggested, it tells me "No new release found"
<RainMan28> Jeffrey_f: that article seems really outdated
<RainMan28> I'm on 12.04 LTS
<Jeffrey_f> RainMan28: did you do sudo apt-get update first?
<RainMan28> yes
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Thank you very much! Really appreciate your help
<Jeffrey_f> RainMan28: how about    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aaraigathor> Does anyone know how to get/install freshplayerplugin? To get the latest flash for firefox
<TJ-> RainMan28: I think the message you are seeing may be more than a little confusing. As I understand it, when 14.04.1 is released 12.04.4 is to be EOL because there will be an 12.04.5 based on 14.04.1 HWE... I think you just need to upgrade the HWE
<Ben64> RainMan28: 14.04.1 isn't scheduled until July 24th, which is when the upgrade from 12.04 will appear
<RainMan28> thanks guys
<TJ-> RainMan28: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#A12.04.5_.2B-_14.04_Hardware_Enablement_Stack_Policies_and_Procedures
<RainMan28> I saw the message about support ending on August 7th, 2014 and got SCURRED
<RainMan28> ok should I run this then: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<RainMan28> or just wait until July 24th?
<pl1x> whats the best linux distribution for developers?
<sakang> ubuntu?
<F-U-C-K-israel> FUCK Ä°srael
<pl1x> sakang: yeah, but i also may want to try something else
<patrick__> hairy chest is the best
<patrick__> heh
<patrick__> hairy chest is the best
<patrick__> hairy chest is the best
<patrick__> lol
<genii> patrick__: This is the Ubuntu support channel. It's not really a place for the discussion you seem to want to have.
<patrick__> ok
<patrick__> sorry
 * genii slides patrick__ a fresh coffee and goes back to working
<bornagaintexan> since ubuntu comes standard with python.. does that mean i can ask a python question in here?
<genii> bornagain: You can try. Ideally it would be something Ubuntu-specific. And of course there is a channel which is devoted only to python which might be better to ask in
<patrick__> genii, i have windows 8 laptop on toshiba
<genii> ( which would be #python of course )
<patrick__> genii, do i need to partition the drive to install ubuntu?
<patrick__> or?
<patrick__> and i just download or with cd?
<genii> patrick__: If you run the Ubuntu installer it will guide you through repartioning the hard drive
<patrick__> ok
<patrick__> and it will make a dual boot?
<phunyguy> yes
<phunyguy> patrick__: back up all of your data first as a precaution.
<genii> patrick__: Usually, just make a bootable DVD or USB stick and boot to that, and it will guide you through the installation, including installing Grub for dual booting and repartioning
<patrick__> phunyguy, ok
<desmond978> #coscup
<liox_> my log /var/logs/suphp
<liox_> [Sat Jul 19 23:25:41 2014] [warn] File "/var/www/webmail/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www/agenciazig.com.br/web"
<liox_> how could I solve this problem?
<Freeder> For a sub interface on a NIC (ie, eth0:1, eth0:5) do they all need to be on the same subnet? Or can I have eth0:1 be 192.168.1.0 and eth0:2 be 10.10.0.0 ?
<Jeffrey_f> Freeder: you can have two interfaces on two networks.  why though?
<chaotix> hey all
<TJ-> Freeder: alias interfaces are deprecated although you can do that. You should use iproute2 to add multiple ip addresses to an interface. See "man 8 ip-address"
<Freeder> Jeffrey_f: for some testing I'm doing. interfaces, yes- but subinterfaces is what I'm specifically asking, on the same NIC
<Freeder> TJ, i'll take a look, thank you
<Freeder> iproute2 doesnt seem to be standard?
<chaotix> i am using ubuntu 14.04, and because evince doesnt have the rotate option, i attempted to install adobe acrobat reader.  as it is not available in the 14.04 repo, i went to the adobe website and downloaded the .deb file from them.  i attempted to open it but nothing happens.  when i attempt to open it in the terminal, this is the output i get:  user@user-HP:~$ acroread
<chaotix> user@user-HP:~$ acroread
<TJ-> Freeder: It's been standard for a long time now
<chaotix> sorry i cant get it to paste
<chaotix> its two lines though
<Freeder> tab complete on ipr only gives me iproxy
<TJ-> Freeder: Did you read the man-page?
<chaotix> sd
<Freeder> "No manual entry for ip-address in section 8"
<chaotix> this is the output:  /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: error while loading shared libraries" libxml2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Freeder> 12.04, btw
<chaotix> can anyone help me fix that>
<painitx> Any programmers in here?
<Aaraigathor> JT-: Are you around?
<Jeffrey_f> chaotix: install pastebinit and do the command again but put "|pastebinit" at the end of the command and it will create a pastebin to show us
<chaotix> Jeffrey_f, ok
<TJ-> Freeder: Ah, you're on 12.04 ... iproute2 was renamed from iproute on Feb 2013
<TJ-> Freeder:  in which case "man 8 ip"
<Aaraigathor> I need help asap someone. I'm trying to do this command: "sudo mdadm --create /dev/md1 --raid-level=0 --metadata=1.2 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sda1" and it's returning error: "mdadm: unrecognized option '--raid-level=0'"
<chaotix> Jeffrey_f, how do i know what the url is of the paste?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: s/--raid-level=/--level=/
<chaotix> Jeffrey_f, when i do the command with |pastebinit after it, it tells me, You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: "man mdadm" then "/--level="
<tortib> Can someone help me with an issue I'm having with my Squirrel Mail installation?  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail and set it up properly (to my limited knowledge).  And when I go to the vhost there is an index being displayed instead of the squirrelmail page.  The index shows no files though...
<tortib> The dir it's pointing to is /usr/share/squirrelmail permissions are set to 755
<patrick_> i have xchat, how do i switch tabs of the channels etc ?
<patrick_> without the mouse
<patrick_> heh
<tortib> patrick_, CLT+1
<tortib> er ALT+1
<tortib> etc
<tortib> I think...
<patrick_> oh thanks
<patrick_> yea
<Jeffrey_f> chaotix: I see the command had errors....since the command didn't complete, it would be empty.
<patrick_> it worked
<tortib> been a while since I've used xchat
<tortib> k
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: How does this look? "sudo mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=0 --metadata=1.2 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sda1"
<TJ-> chaotix: have you done "sudo apt-get install libxml2" ?
<chaotix> Jeffrey_f, my main issue is actually just that i need a pdf viewer that will let me rotate the document
<Jeffrey_f> chaotix: the command will show you the URL of the pastebin.
<chaotix> evince has no rotate feature
<chaotix> and i tried to install acroread, but it is giving me this error
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: that looks OK... but before you do that command, what *purpose* does the RAID device have... what will be in it?
<chaotix> i cant open acroread, and when i try it in the terminal, i get two lines of output
<TJ-> chaotix: have you done "sudo apt-get install libxml2" ?
<chaotix>   /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: error while loading shared libraries" libxml2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: to stripe my 2 drives' swap partitions together... long story lol
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: OK, so you should do "--metadata=1.0"
<chaotix> TJ-, it says it is already the newest version
<TJ-> chaotix: OK... is acroread a 32-bit application?
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Why?
<Jeffrey_f> chaotix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572606
<chaotix> TJ-, yes..  there doesnt seem to be a 64bit one
<chaotix> thanks, Jeffrey_f
<TJ-> chaotix: Then it needs the 32-bit version of that package. Do "sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386"
<chaotix> you are all lifesavers
<chaotix> TJ-, ok i will try that now
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: did you read "man mdadm" "/--metadata=" ?
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Yes, not going to lie though, it didn't make a lot of sense to me
<chaotix> TJ-, that did it
<chaotix> :)
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: My primary stripe is in 1.2 so I figured I should just do the same?
<chaotix> this is why linux is the best!
<chaotix> you are why liinux is the best!
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: if you look closely you'll see that metadata version 1.0 is stored at the *end* of the device whereas 1.2 stores it at the start. In some circumstances that could cause swap to overwrite the metadata (I'm thinking of hibernate/resume issues)... its a while since I last tested that scenario, but I always play safe by putting metadata at the end
<Ludlow> Hello. DOes anyone know if ubuntu ppa servers are having issues again?
<Arn> ubuntu 12.04 boot time issue
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Okay, so by the time you told me that, it was too late. I already successfully executed the command with 1.2 , is it too late to redo it?
<Ludlow> 98% [waiting for headers] ??
<Ludlow> hello
<Arn> any body there
<Ludlow> is there a site I can check the status of ubuntu's ppa status?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: you can "mdadm --stop /dev/mdX" and then "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1" then redo it :)
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: That'll completely revert my *ck up? lol
<Ludlow> Ubuntu:  Could someone please tell me if Ubuntu repository servers are having issues or not right now?
<Arn> any help on ubuntu 12.04 boot issue
<Ludlow> Thanks for the help guys!
<chaotix> thanks for that link showing me how to rotate in evince
<chaotix> and thanks, TJ- for helping me get acroread working
<chaotix> bye guys
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Being that I had already executed the first command (with 1.2), is that going to make any difference even if I redo it? Like, will it have any negative affect on the final outcome, even after redoing it as 1.0 ?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: no... by zeroing the superblocks on the underlying devices, that ensures that another "mdadm --create" doesn't get stroppy about existing array members
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: that's a thought ...are you intending to be able to hibernate this system?
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: No
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: OK - I was thinking that hibernation and RAID0 don't go together :)
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: Haha thanks for the concern :)
<tigrang> with devilspie, how can you get it to focus the workspace you set the application to launch on?
<tigrang> I have (set_workspace 6) (focus) which doesn't seem to work
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: I just ran "sudo mkswap /dev/md1" and got this: "mkswap: /dev/md1: warning: don't erase bootbits sectors         on whole disk. Use -f to force. Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 3902460 KiB no label, UUID=95307473-b6e2-42aa-8d0c-ad1d72830532" What's with the warning?
<patrick_> tigrang, barev
<tigrang> patrick_, barev :)
<Aaraigathor> TJ-: I just ran "sudo mkswap /dev/md1" and got this: "mkswap: /dev/md1: warning: don't erase bootbits sectors on whole disk. Use -f to force. Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 3902460 KiB no label, UUID=95307473-b6e2-42aa-8d0c-ad1d72830532" What's with the warning?
<Radzell> Hi
<viscera> Howcome when I open the Dash, video playback in VLC/Totem becomes choppy?
<viscera> Transparency is otherwise fine, e.g. gnome-terminal over VLC
<Radzell> I am using a macbook with ubuntu 14. I my appswitcher keeps coming up when I use my touchpad how do I fix it.
<Radzell> the alt tab appswitcher
<Freeder> TJ: still, ipr* only gives me iproxy, not iproute
<Freeder> is it perhaps ip route ?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: because "mkswap" thinks you are writing to an entire raw disk, it is worried you may be over-writing the boot-loader sectors and files
<TJ-> Freeder: no, just "ip"
<TJ-> Freeder: "iproute{,2}" is the name of the source package. The binary tools are all keyed off "ip <some-command>", however in the later versions the man-pages are separated out into "ip-address" "ip-route" and so forth for each sub-command. It's rather like "lvm"
<shaunak> hey
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: So it all went through good though?
<Freeder> yep, thanks. i interpreted iproute as the command, not a package name.
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: Yes, it did, it should have told you that "Setting up swapspace version ..."
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Okay, so now the only step left is to change fstab then?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor: if the swap is encrypted then you only need to change "/etc/crypttab"
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Not using encryption
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: so the entry for swap in "/etc/fstab" points to a raw device, not a device-mapper name?
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: This is what is in the field now: "UUID=1425a64d-6693-4858-bb76-3a5cb19bd91b none            swap    sw              0       0" which corresponds to the old location
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Do I just need to change the UUID to the MD1's?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: OK, it is using the swap partition's UUID... so you need to replace that with the new UUID. "sudo blkid -o value -s UUID"
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_:  "sudo blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/mdX"
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: That will give me the UUID then I can just drop it in that field?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: correct
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Okay, it's entered. Do I need to change any of the other fields? The one currently that has "none" has "/" under MD0
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: you can always do that kind of change automatically with something like "sudo sed -i 's/^\(UUID=\[^ \]\)/UUID='$(sudo blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/mdX)'/' /etc/fstab
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: no, that's swap sorted out
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: The line with "/" is the root file-system
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Okay, so to be sure. I leave it as "none"? and the only field under the old swap that I needed to change was the UUID to the new MD1?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: correct
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Okay, so what do I need to do after fstab is set?
<Freeder> This is going to be one of those nights, I think
<Freeder> Did someone say they were having issues with ubuntu servers?
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: You're finished I think
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Okay, so what do I need to do after fstab is set? Do I just reboot and it'll be mounted automatically on bootup? Or do I need to enter something to have it mount as swap now? Currently "cat /proc/swaps" doesn't show anything
<jeffrey_f> Freeder: I saw someone mention ppa's, I think they are long gone though
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: do it now with "sudo swapon"
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: Beautiful
<Freeder> installing 12.04 from a min install CD, and it halts (not freezes) after "Good signature from 'Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<Aaraigathor_> TJ-: I owe you one. It would have taken me a week to figure this all out on my own
<TJ-> Aaraigathor_: you're welcome
<jeffrey_f> Freeder: is that an LTS install?
<Freeder> yes
<jeffrey_f> Network is connected
<Freeder> yes
<Freeder> its able to conncet to ubuntu (gets several keys/sigs, as implied above)
<Donald_ET3> Which directory are services kept in?
<Freeder> meh, i can't select any other mirror but us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Freeder> nm
<TJ-> Freeder: why not?
<Donald_ET3> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent for "/etc/rc.d/init.d/"?
<reisio> Donald_ET3: for a path?
<Donald_ET3> Yes.
<reisio> Donald_ET3: does the path do anything in particular?
<jeffrey_f> Freeder: how many times have you tried so far?
<Freeder> just did #4 (waiting about 5 mins on the screen to progress each time), this time I selected a .nl mirror instead of a .us mirror
<Freeder> same thing
<Donald_ET3> reisio: I have a file which is supposed to be installed as a service. How do I do that?
<Donald_ET3> It's a daemon
<Donald_ET3> I mean
<reisio> Donald_ET3: you probably want the init script in /etc/init.d/
<reisio> but
<jeffrey_f> any reason for not going with 14.04 LTS?
<reisio> it has to be a script that makes sense to Ubuntu's init system
<reisio> jeffrey_f: as opposed to?
<genii> Donald_ET3: Alternately, look up how to use update-rc.d
<Donald_ET3> Okay.
<Freeder> yes, I believe it doesnt support the graphics card
<jeffrey_f> reisio, was directed at Freeder......as opposed to 12.04 LTS
<Freeder> Tried it earlier, several times
<reisio> Freeder: you can mix and match kernels & graphics drivers with most any version of most any distro, FYI
<Freeder> this is an older machine. We can try 14.04 if you like, but I'm going to ask that you hang out and hold my hand some if we do :)
<jeffrey_f> Freeder: That's what this channel is for at times  :D
<Freeder> sometimes yes, sometimes no :P would you like me to throw in 14 and go that route?
<jeffrey_f> Freeder: Honestly, *I* will not be on too much longer, however, there are many others on here that will be
<Freeder> then I'll revert back to this question- why is it halting?
<Freeder> no clue how to troubleshoot this
<Aki-Thinkpad> For pair progamming, I am thinking of adding voice chat into a plugin I am developing. Is there a way to do this in linux without relying on telephony technologies like skype or epiphany?
<TJ-> Freeder: Have you monitored the log files for indications of a problem?
<Freeder> TJ, this is an install... what logs are there?
<TJ-> Freeder: In the installer there may be some in "/var/log/" and in the target in "/target/var/log/"
<Freeder> there isnt a file system
<Freeder> I pulled the status window earlier, what I pasted is the last message it pasted- nothing on the screen suggests anything out of the ordinary
<novice> hi
<jeffrey_f> !ask|novice
<ubottu> novice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> novice: heya
<reisio> jeffrey_f: that's an interesting one :p
<novice> My eclipse crashes
<novice>  right when I set a workspace for my stuff, the thing crashes
<novice> loading workbench is where it crashes
<jeffrey_f> reisio: Would like to get all warm and chummy, but the channel would be clogged if everyone did it.  :P
<reisio> clogged?
<reisio> he sent two chars, you sent...
<reisio> I'm going to estimate 50,000
<reisio> try to keep it in perspective
<reisio> and it didn't even make sense
<jeffrey_f> reisio:  lol
<reisio> :p
<novice> the error detail is this
<novice> java crashed with SIGABRT is souo_session_feature_detach()
<novice> java crashed with SIGABRT is soup_session_feature_detach()
<novice> java crashed with SIGABRT in soup_session_feature_detach()
<jeffrey_f> novice: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> mmm, soup
<jeffrey_f> Soup detached....no soup for you!
<novice> how can i copy all this error detail and paste it? I'm using ctrl + c and it does not copy them.
<jeffrey_f> novice: where are you getting that error info from?
<reisio> novice: command_to_run_eclipse 2>&1 | pastebinit
<novice> ubuntu
<advx_> Hello All Good Morning, Have a great Sunday
<reisio> advx_: y tu
<advx_> Help:what are the messages in syslog regarding wifi CRDA?? I have set /defaults/crda to country code still ...its filling up my log???
<advx_> reisio, welcome
<novice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7822997/
<MoonSlime> morning advx
<advx_> MoonSlime, VGM
<advx_> I m on Ubuntu 13.10 ~ Ker:3.11
<advx_> On an Intel NUC
<ROTK> novice: Where did you install eclipse from? I am guessing you have the wrong JRE but it would be helpful to see an actual error message.
<novice> im trying to find some error log that ubuntu showed
<ROTK> how are you starting eclipse? where did you get it from?
<novice> i got it from the software center
<novice> i have open jdk installed, too.
<genii> novice: What are you developing for, Android?
<ROTK> novice: I haven't used that version. I use the one from their site due to the one in the repo being outdated.
<novice> oh
<novice> that could be it maybe
<novice> BTW, i have android studio and I installed that correctly.
<genii> novice: Couple of notes: for android, eclipse should be currently with Oracle java 7 ( not 8) and not openjdk
<reisio> icedtea, what?
<novice> oh.
<novice> ok that is the issue then. I want to install java 7
<genii> novice: You need to add the webupd8 ppa then, and then install it from there
<ROTK> icedtea! hoping to never have to see java webstart ever again! :-)
<novice> ok
<Freeder> ok, last question before I give up
<Freeder> The min install disk isnt bootable
<Freeder> what would cause that?
<Freeder> (just burned 14.04 min install)
<Freeder> I just burn the iso like i burn all the others
<genii> novice: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<bhays> Anyone getting Drupal 7 (and/or D8) to run on Ubuntu 14?
<genii> novice: Basically: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer oracle-java7-set-default
<novice> ok
<novice> do i uninstall openjdk?
<SanDi> 😁
<christian> yooo
<SanDi> ✌✌✌
<reisio> yoyo
<SanDi> install debian new
<Guest3875> wassup peolple?
<SanDi> now
<SanDi> 😖
<novice> should i uninstall openjdk?  No issues between openjdk and oracle java, right?
<lotuspsychje> !java | novice
<ubottu> novice: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TJ-> novice: no need to uninstall... the "alternatives" system manages which is the default
<novice> ok.
<jeffrey_f> Freeder: I use unetbootin to "burn" to a USB drive.  works better and cheaper than burning cd's
<myk_> evening
<reisio> evenin'
<myk_> back on Ubuntu after a long stint with Mint. Love Mint, but it wouldn't complete booting on a Lenovo Yoga 2 11 i picked up today
<reisio> well, you can have all the same software on either, since they're both ubuntu, so :)
<reisio> not to mention you can have all the same software from either on any other OS, since they're all GNU/Linux, so :)
<myk_> true. Just weird how I got the black screen with Mint, but that's for another chat session
<advx_> bye 4 now ppl
<novice> now i need to install eclipse
<novice> i found a tut but is it right?
<novice> http://tutorialforlinux.com/2014/02/26/how-to-install-eclipse-4-3-kepler-standard-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-3264bit-linux-easy-visual-guide/
<lotuspsychje> !info eclipse | novice
<ubottu> novice: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<jeffrey_f> myk_: what's the issue?
<lotuspsychje> novice: you can search packages in software centre and apt-cache search packagename also
<myk_> none at the moment, actually just setting up software and configuring Hexchat to automatically come here in case i do need something
<novice> ok
<myk_> although I would love to have Synapse working properly on this installation
<jeffrey_f> Good to hear no problems (which is why I switched away from windows in 2006)
<myk_> jeffrey_f, it would also be nice to be able to take advantage of this laptops conversion feature to make it a tablet. It knid-of works, but honestly, i'll never use it like that anyway
<myk_> i did have to work some magic to get wifi and screen brightness to work, but i researched it before buying the laptop and was prepared for it
<lotuspsychje> myk_: i use nexus7 tablet with ubuntu touch, working nicely
<genii> novice: Missed your earlier questions because you did not highlight me in the message... no, you can leave any other java you are using. The second package from webupd8 ppa sets the Oracle one as default, but you can manually switch between any version you want to use if you leave them all on
<Freeder> apparently, some of the issues i have come from using an ATI Rage XL video card (screen blacks out after a certain point in setting up install). I have figured out how to fix these issues via grub and initramfs updates, but how can I make these adjustments from a live cd?
<reisio> Freeder: mount, chroot
<Freeder> sorry, wasnt clear- i cant get anywhere past the install screen.
<Freeder> the initial splash screen, that is
<jellow> Hi how can I pin the kernel , upgrade manager ignore apt-hold ?
<Freeder> and the drive is blank- I'm trying to install.
<TJ-> Freeder: you mean the installer session itself blacks out?
<Freeder> yes
<Freeder> and I'm 99% sure its due to the graphics card. I now know its fixable, but the fix requires changes in grub and initramfs
<TJ-> Freeder: There is an option to edit the installer boot menu before it start, can't recall the key to use off-hand though. I think it was F4 or F6 at one time
<Freeder> right, i can do that, but no clue how to translate settings in the grub and initramfs files to that command line
<Freeder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539055
<Freeder> That details the changes I made that worked
<Freeder> any thoughts on what the commandline needs to look like would be appreciated
<TJ-> Freeder: which installer image are you booting from? Desktop, Server, Mini ?
<tiger7117> Hi
<reisio> hi tiger
<reisio> rawr
<Freeder> at this particular second? 14.04 desktop
<DVST8ION> Hey everyone, have a question hope someone can help. Have an Asus G73SW and during POST if I press ESC to get to boot select, my 2nd HDD is labeled with MacOSX, I changed this somewhere and do not remember where to change it to something else. I have looked all through the BIOS and there is no where I can see to change it.
<reisio> DVST8ION: don't cross post
<tiger7117> i have ubuntu 12 Server, i have two GSM modems both two were working at a same time from same provider, but in DESKTOP Enviroment through Network-Manager.. so now i am on Ubuntu server so how can i run both GSM modems at a time ?
<DVST8ION> sorry, just trying to find the best help
<tiger7117> any one ?
<genii> tiger7117: Does ifconfig show two devices like wwan0 and wwan1 ?
<tiger7117> genii: yes it is showing
<TJ-> Freeder: hang on, I'll boot it in a VM
<jen232> are there any multiplayer games i can play with a friend remotely (via IP address/whatever) that i can install in ubuntu through the package manager?
<cfhowlett> !steam | jen232
<ubottu> jen232: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<jen232> free games
<genii> tiger7117: Then they are both seen and working. Are they shown as being active or not?
<jen232> like checkers, pong, some sort of tux racing, etc.
<tiger7117> genii: how to check from command line that are they active or not ? .. ifconfig ?
<TJ-> Freeder: When the Desktop installer boots the first screen Offers "Try Ubuntu without installing", yes?
<genii> tiger7117: Yes, it should have a line like:  UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1     ...or similar
<tiger7117> genii: yes
<genii> tiger7117: Do these connections need username and password?
<patrick_> tigrang, hey
<tiger7117> genii: Nop its with out password only need to put in APN
<Freeder> Yes
<Freeder> Both that and Install Ubuntu crap out after that screen
<Freeder> but, i may have translated it
<tiger7117> genii: which tool should i use for configuring it and also start at boot time ?
<Freeder> video=radeonfb vga=792
<Freeder> I think thats what I need... I'm not positive, but I think I'm getting further with that than I have before
<genii> tiger7117: It often depends on the device. But generally either wvdial or pon/poff
<tiger7117> pon/poff use by network manager ?.. btw network manager like in Desktop also work in command line ..? can create connections etc ?
<tiger7117> i meant ppp connections*
<genii> tiger7117: I think I would consult https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G#Mobile_Broadband_cards
<Freeder> nope, still the same thing, where the mouse flickers on/off
<tiger7117> genii: it support, even it work with wvdial.. little issue.. when i do wvdial wwan0 then it connect but for second when i do wvdial wwan1 then it dont connect just try it.. when i shutdown ppp0 and then wvdial wwan1 then it connect but not again for wwan0… i create conf with the name of wwan0 and wwan1 in wvconfig.conf file
<novice> eclipse still crashes
<TJ-> Freeder: OK, when the installer initially boots there's a graphic at middle-bottom of the screen, looks like an asterisk and a keyboard... hold down Space at that point and you'll get a set of advanced options, the first being language selection
<Freeder> right, I've done that, and edited the command line already
<Freeder> added video-radeonfb and vga=792
<Freeder> what else?
<Freeder> *video=
<genii> tiger7117: The usual behaviour for when there are multiple connections is that the last connection brought up is the default.
<TJ-> Freeder: OK, well that is the kernel command line you are editing... put the options *before* the final "--" ... you may want "nomodeset" to solve black-screen issues
<genii> tiger7117: I'm not sure if wvdial can be run in multiple instances
<tiger7117> genii: then which tool do this thing ?
<Freeder> the issue isnt black screen on 14.04 (it was on a different one though) ... I get the orange/purple background that pops up, then it swaps to a black screen w/ the mouse arrow, and the entire screen keeps resetting
<Freeder> I can move the mouse, but on the next flash it resets to the center position again
<genii> tiger7117: It may be possible to make a wvdial config entry which uses both
<TJ-> Freeder: "nomodeset" may still help... I'd suggest trying that on its own before adding more complex video-driver changes
<Freeder> yes, I've added that as well
<Freeder> via f6
<tiger7117> genii: how ?
<Freeder> (and on its own did nothing)(
<TJ-> Freeder: You've got a very old video card there I think, so the open source drivers should handle it, but the Ubuntu live environment wants/expects 3D acceleration, and that will be very poor to non-existent for that video chipset
<genii> tiger7117: Unfortunately, I don't know offhand. Googling may be necessary
<Freeder> TJ-: I believe that. So how do I tell it not to look for that :)
<TJ-> Freeder: We used to have an "alternate" text-based installer image but that got dropped, just for this type of issue
<Freeder> I grabbed the min installer, but it doesnt seem to be reading as a bootable disk
<cfhowlett> Freeder use the mini ISO or server for text based installation
<tiger7117> anyone else .. who know that how to make multiple ppp connections on one server at a time .. either from wvdial or nmcli command etc ?
<genii> tiger7117: The first thing I might try though is put two modem entries under the [Dialer Defaults] section in the wvdial.conf file
<TJ-> Freeder: I'd recommend you use the "server" ISO which uses the standard Debian text installer.... and then once the base system is installed and booted add in the desktop stuff, which can be done pretty effortlessly with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" - HOWEVER ubuntu-desktop installs Unity, which requires 3D... so I'd recommend one of the "lighter" non-3D desktops instead, maybe xubuntu-desktop
<Freeder> I cant use server, this is a 32bit machine
<Freeder> I dont' want the GUI stuff anyway
<cfhowlett> !mini | Freeder
<ubottu> Freeder: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Freeder> cfhowlett: yep, and as I said, downloaded it, burned it, and it doesnt boot
<tiger7117> genii: both same type of entries in one [Dialer Default] area ?
<ROTK> Freeder: There is an ubuntu server 32 bit image
<user123321> Help, my LUbuntu suddenly started started scrolling a lot with a single scroll, this happenned after sometime starting 2 VM's of LUbuntu.
<ROTK> Freeder: You will find the 32bit server image here. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Freeder> interetsing. thank you
<Freeder> wish that appeared on the main page!
<genii> tiger7117: Thats what i would first try, yes, one for wwan0 and one for wwan1
<genii> tiger7117: They normally would be using some MLPPP login?
<novice> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eclipse works now!!
<novice> I'm happy!!
<genii> novice: "D
<genii> Or even, :D
<novice> Thank you!
<novice> TIME TO PROGRAM!!
<tiger7117> genii: MLPPP login means ?.. btw.. i had put same type of configurations under [Dialer Defaults] but now after # wvdial .. it has been connected as a PPP0 .. i think only by using only one Interface either WWAN0 or WWAN1 ..
<genii> tiger7117: An alternate thing I might try is to install the bonding driver, add both wwan devices to it, then use the bond0 in wvdial
<msx> hello guys, how do i launch unity's screen lock from command line?
<genii> tiger7117: In for instance normal operation under Windows, the modems both connect at once and you get twice the speed, and only one login for both modems?
<tiger7117> genii: yes one login for both .. one modem is using /dev/TTYUSB3 and other /dev/TTYUSB4.. but wvdial is showing after hitting command # sudo wvdial that it chosen first one in Defaults or might be both.. dont know..
<tiger7117> but ppp0 is one
<ROTK> genii: tiger7117 if it helps you googling, this is a 'standard' feature for some ISDN lines and satellite connections. Using two lines to double bandwidth.
<ROTK> it is indeed called "bonding"
<ROTK> i used to have isdn back in the old days, we had 2x64K which could be bonded into a singel 128K at double the cost per minute
<tiger7117> ROTK: how will i get to know that it is now currently using TTYUSB3 and TTYUSB4 ? in one PPP0 int ?
<genii> tiger7117: OK. So I think your ISP is using normally MLPPP under other OS. The way to do this in linux is like I said, bond together wwan0 and wwan1 and then use the bond0 device for wvdial
<ROTK> tiger7117: I dont know how to set it up under linux so can't really help you there, except confim that 'bonding' s what you want to research. But it looks like genii knows.
<genii> tiger7117: It is very late here, 1:40AM but I can help a little longer
<tiger7117> hmmm.. come on genii :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<tiger7117> here its 7:41 AM .. didn't slept whole night :)
<genii> tiger7117: Let me go really make some coffee and have a smoke, and I'll return to help, ok?
<ROTK> i also stayed up late to watch the  dota2 championships :P
<tiger7117> genii. yea sure.. Thanks !!
<tiger7117> i am here
<genii> tiger7117: OK, give me 5-7 minutes
<tiger7117> genii: no problem. i will not deduct $ from your salary for this 5-7 mins :)
<owen1> i have a camera connected directely to the router. i would like to know it's IP. how to scan ips in my local network using the terminal?
<genii> tiger7117: Back. Firstly, install the bonding driver: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get instal ifenslave
<genii> Put two l at the end of install, not one like I just typoed, however.
 * genii sips his coffee
<tiger7117> hmm.. but one more thing after this bonding will it setup new connection ppp0 and ppp1 separately or in one ppp0 as a bond ?
<jellow> owen1, nmap 192.168.1.1-255 or whatever iprange is
<genii> tiger7117: It will be only ppp0 but use both adapters at once for the single ppp connection
<genii> tiger7117: Next step: echo "bonding" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<tiger7117> after that ?
<genii> tiger7117: After this step, please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces for instpection so I can see what to change there
<genii> tiger7117: You know how to use pastebinit already?
<MoonSlime> genii: is 'bonding' the same as 'balancing'?
<genii> MoonSlime: It can sometimes be referred to in that way, but they are actually different things
<tiger7117> hmm. its live server.. so :) btw in /etc/network/interfaces, its showing only Eth0 Static Add
<tiger7117> so how will bond IPs of wwan0 and wwan1.. if we don't know its IP, becoz it dynamically assigned so ?
<genii> tiger7117: The bond0 device will have a single IP but use both devices underneath
<genii> tiger7117: OK, so only eth0 there. Let me write a small file to add into the interfaces file, give me a minute or two here
<MoonSlime> genii: thanks for clearing that up, following the conversation as this is of interest to me too.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I send emails using terminal? (It is gmail) I want to put the password and username in the command. (I want to send attachment)
<Ben64> mojtaba: type "firefox" on the terminal, head to gmail.com and send your email with attachment?
<mojtaba> Ben64: I want to have a script and put it in a computer.
<Ben64> you're not going to find any easy way to do that
<mojtaba> Ben64: something like mail -p password -u user -a attachment -to email_address
<genii> tiger7117: So add to the interfaces file this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7823333/
<TJ-> mojtaba: how about "mailx" ?
<genii> tiger7117: And then make the wvdial.conf default modem /dev/bond0
<mojtaba> TJ-: Is it possible to send attachment with it?
<tiger7117> mojtaba: use Mutt tool.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MuttAndGmail
<genii> tiger7117: Getting more coffee, back shortly
<TJ-> mojtaba: Yes. See "man mailx"
<mojtaba> tiger7117: I do not want to put configuration in a separate file. I want to put it in the script
<mojtaba> TJ-: In using mailx, you need to know the name of the random directory in firefox directory. (I do not know that, as I am going to use same script on many computers)
<tiger7117> gennii: i was thinking that why not use wvdial + pppconfig/pppconf for other ppp1 connection ?
<TJ-> mojtaba: how do you mean? what has firefox got to do with mailx?
<genii> tiger7117: The idea begind bonding is that both wwan appear as a single device to the computer. So there is no ppp1, just ppp0
<mojtaba> TJ-: It has this -S nss-config-dir=~/.mozilla/firefox/kss7zqgb.default
<genii> tiger7117: At any rate... I purposely set for now the mode to use only the first wwan and to fall back to wwan1 if wwan0 fails. But after we set the bonding up working, we can fiddle with the mode to see what your ISP supports
<genii> tiger7117: Please let me know when you have made the changes to interfaces file and to wvdial.conf and we can continue :)
<TJ-> mojtaba: read the firefox profiles.ini and parse the default profile... although you cannot guarantee the user is actually using the default profile
<Freeder> ROTK: 32bit server fixed my problems. Thank you again.
<Freeder> and TJ as well, for the attempts :)
<Freeder> have a good night
<mojtaba> TJ-: Is there any safer method?
<TJ-> mojtaba: for what?
<tiger7117> hmm.. its some thing like automatic of # sudo wvdial wwan0 … >> if don't connect then >> # sudo wvdial wwan1 .. by default in bond it will use wwan0 or connect it ..but i want that give two command in different terminal #sudo wvdial wwan0 and #sudo wvdial wwan1 .. both start to pick IP and working with PPP0 and PPP1.. :)
<mojtaba> TJ-: for sending emails via terminal
<tiger7117> this bond thing is not attracting me...
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'm totally unclear on what you're actually trying to do... you started simply asking about a command-line mail-sending tool
<TJ-> mojtaba: so what has firefox got to do with it?
<mojtaba> TJ-: I have find a sample using mailx, and there was -S nss-config-dir=~/.mozilla/firefox/kss7zqgb.default (I changed the last one with my profile in firefox)
<TJ-> mojtaba: "man mailx" and look up "-S"
<genii> tiger7117: Bonding driver has many different modes. The mode you are describing is one one. Other modes it can do combine the bandwidth of both adapters in a few different ways depending on what your ISP supports on their end.
<mojtaba> TJ-: ok, thanks
<genii> tiger7117: As I already said, the mode I put first FOR NOW is the fallback mode, until we test. After that, we change the mode to combine the bandwidth
<viscera> I've installed numix-gtk-theme from PPA, but why can't I select it in Appearance?
<viscera> It only lists Ambiance, Radiance and High Contrast
<viscera> I've tried logging out but it doesn't help.
<genii> tiger7117: Ideally, your ISP supports mode 4 ( whats called 802.3ad) , if you like to read the section on modes at https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt you can maybe get a better idea of where I'm going with it all
<viscera> ah, Unity Tweak Tool
<sgen__> how can I unpack a .deb file?
<sgen__> I need to edit its contents before I install it
<genii> tiger7117: There are 6 modes, some of them depend on ISP
<TJ-> sgen: "dpkg-deb --raw-extract <package>"
<sgen__> TJ-: thanks!
<sachitad> QUIT
<sachitad> quit
<w4bcr> quit
<helmut_> hi
<sachitad> Hello
<sachitad> Who's from irssi? :)
<Senpos> Hello. I have installed Xubuntu 14.04 yesterday and got an error during updating. Screenshot: http://itmag.es/2f4jL
<Senpos>  My trash is clean and i already did sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove.
<Tiebob> quit
<cfhowlett> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cfhowlett> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mojtaba> I want to make a script to copy itself somewhere and set a crontab. (but some part of the script should be run just once, may be using date command) Does anybody know how can I do this?
<trijntje> is it possible to install python packages under ubuntu using pip or will that clash with debian packages for python libraries?
<genii> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (trusty), package size 95 kB, installed size 468 kB
<ROTK> trijntje: Installign with pip will get you a global packge. I'd recommend you first setup a venv, and then install pip into your venv. However, in short, yes, pip works
<ROTK> trijntje: You won;t clash with the system libraries if you use a venv
<trijntje> ROTK: cool, thanks. I'm looking into python-virtualenv now
<brokenaudio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421 The fix won't work for me... how do I update to a newer kernel in 14.04...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Fix released]
<sakokap> ive got to run a windows program but cant do it under wine. how do i do it? help
<ROTK> sakokap: If wine won' work, use a VM
<sakokap> rotk whats that?
<ROTK> sakokap: it's a magic bottle that runs windows inside a window on your linux desktop. does this software you have  require specialised hardware? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<sakokap> ROTK no i dont think it requires it.
<genii> sakokap: Is it the program installer that won't run because it's an MSI file or something? Or it actually installed but some other issue
<sakokap> it runs fine on windows xp. it does not run under wine in lubuntu.
<genii> That isn't an answer to either of the questions that I asked, only another statement of how it does not work.
<sakokap> so whats vm name in synaptic??
<niggajones> any niggers on this
<niggajones> fuck
<mikhael_keehl> I'm getting a FPDMA QUEUED error.  It runs okay with Windows though.
<mikhael_keehl> I'm getting a FPDMA QUEUED error.  It runs okay with Windows though.
<Ridley5> can i migrate to an LTS version from 13.10 please ?
<Senpos> Ridley5, yes, you can. Read about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<Ridley5> thank you Senpos
<Senpos> How is it possible? sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock tells me that there is no such package, but i still can launch it and it works.
<narcislinux> how should i do whit this proble? http://paste.debian.net/110626
<mikhael_keehl> how should i deal with the READ FPDMA QUEUED  error?
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: doesn't sound like an error
<ballock> where are you getting it?
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: At boot time. It says something like ata2.00: status: {DRDY ERR } error: { UNC} failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: that sounds more valid, DRDY ERR is drive not ready
<ballock> what's the machine/hdd controller?
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I'm kinda new to this linux thing. How do I determine that?
<ballock> what's on your invoice?
<ballock> (it's not a linux thing what the PC is)
<soze123> I couldn't find any information about unity panel applet api for c++, does anyone happen to know?
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I've been using this laptop for a while now. Here's the spec http://shopap.lenovo.com/ph/en/laptops/lenovo/g-series/g480/#tab-tech_specs
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: Doesn't say anything about a machine/hdd controller though.
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: ok, so it's a Lenovo G480. The chipset is googlable, and the hdd controller seems to be supported fine in Linux
<ballock> particularly, in the latest Ubuntu 14.04 release. Is that what you're trying to use?
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: you can try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550559/comments/119
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550559 in linux (Ubuntu) "hdd problems, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ballock> seems it might be a problem with the SSD drive
<ballock> these used to have had some hardware issues in the past
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I don't seem to have  SATA3.0 Mode in BIOS. But there is something that says SATA Controller working mode. and it is set to AHCI, I can change it to compatible, is that the same thing?
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: Nah, still the same thing
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: no, it's not, you're better off with AHCI speed-wise
<mikhael_keehl> I've found something similar https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/122588
<ballock> which HDD/SSD did you get? Is it Ubuntu 14.04 or something earlier?
<mikhael_keehl> Yeah, Ubuntu 14.04
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: Yeah, Ubuntu 14.04
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: doesn't seem you're on a Marvel controller, though
<ballock> I guess there's no chance to post the whole of dmesg to a pastebin or sth?
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I can type it in
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: well, that's like 4 pages of typing
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: uhhm, what part do you need to look at?
<ballock> anything that's relevant...
<mikhael_keehl> ballock:  says here BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0.30-generic,hmmm, There also something here that says Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption Base memory trampoline at [ffff8800000970000]
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: There a line that says No NUMA configuration found. One line says ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver. lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: Then it goes back to the error ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR} error: { ABRT } failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<Dudytz> hi all .. I am searching for an alternative to openvpn, is there a lightweight and "easy to setup" open source alternative?
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: lpc_ich conflict with gpio_ich seems fishy, ich is the motherboard controller, a conflict could cause hdd outage
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: If it helps, I can boot just fine in Windows
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: it does, but does not solve the issue
<foofoobar> Hi. The special keys on my usb keyboard do not work under ubuntu, what can I do to solve this ?
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: How should we proceed regarding this one?
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: when does the error go off? Did you manage to install Ubuntu or is it an installer message?
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I managed to install Ubuntu, I've been using it for about a month now
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: Usually Ubuntu freezes, but I just change to another tty, like tty 6 or so and go back to kinda fix it
<coreyfarrell> hello everyone, I'm learning to build a .deb for my software so I can install it on my devel machine (in production it uses RPM).  I think I just got the build working, but find it very annoying that '..' is the output directory.  How can I change this?
<Dudytz> wow, I found it ... the name is tinc
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: The error/message goess of upon selecting to boot to Ubuntu
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: Should I just re-install Ubuntu though? Hopefully, there is an alternative as there are files in there that I haven't backed up
<Nickd55345353> is linux the safest os?
<Nickd55345353> the most secure one?
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: Just after BIOS try hitting the Shift key and try booting some older kernel.
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I wonder what triggered this error,
<ballock> The only thing that comes to my mind in such a scenario is that either there's been a kernel update with a regression bug
<ballock> or something broke in the hardware that's not just yet visible in Windows
<Jeffrey_f> Nickd55345353: In comparing it to Windows.......It would be like comparing an open field (windows) to a small bunker (Linux)
<Nickd55345353> i mean
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: For backing up the data you can try running the GUI installer
<Nickd55345353> of all the oses that exist
<Nickd55345353> linux is the safest right?
<Nickd55345353> i have an argument with a friend
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: if the installer does not boot, that's probably hardware
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: okay
<ballock> (as it booted when you installed it)
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I gues it has something to do with the kernel
<ballock> otherwise, back up your data first :)
<ballock> and then you can try swapping the kernel in some smart way :)
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I tried selecting the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" then selecting a older kernel version, it booted just fine
<ballock> coreyfarrell: Why would you like to change the behaviour?
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: well, then, you may want to report this as a bug in bugs.launchpad.net
<Jeffrey_f> Nickd55345353:   Nothing is completely safe.  However, Linux, by default, is safer than most OS's that try to keep a balance of user friendly and security.  You REALLY have to put an effort into borking a Linux install.  As an example: my kids, on 2 systems, crashed windows about 5 times in as many months........I have only one of the same systems (one bit a lightning bolt) now running Linux and HAS BEEN since 2007 and it is STILL ok
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: try sorting out which version introduced the bug
<Nickd55345353> omg
<ballock> and mention that in the bug report
<Nickd55345353> thats awesome
<Nickd55345353> linux rocks
<Nickd55345353> i dont understand why its free
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I'll do that. Thanks a lot mate. I owe you one. :D
<Nickd55345353> it should cost like a billion xD
<coreyfarrell> ballock: I want the build output to go to a subdirectory of the package, where I can add 'rm -f mybuild/*' to 'make clean'.  I'm not building the .deb for distribution, I'm building it so I can install it on my development system.
<Jeffrey_f> Nickd55345353: It is free and open source.  Free as in free beer and free as in, you are allowed to change it to your liking.
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: if you're visiting Wrocław, drop me a note. I need one :p
<Jeffrey_f> Nickd55345353: and........most of the internet is run on some flavor of Linux server.
<Nickd55345353> yes i know that
<Nickd55345353> in2 years
<Nickd55345353> i will be able to contribute
<Nickd55345353> as i will learn programing
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I don't even know what that is. :D
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: I mean, I don't get it. Sorry mate :D
<ballock> coreyfarrell: add a rm -f mybuild* then
<Jeffrey_f> Nickd55345353: ALL the source code for the OS  is available to download and inspect and modify.  MOST of the programs that are part of Ubuntu are also available from their respective repositories.
<ballock> mikhael_keehl: Google up 'Wrocław' on Maps. If you're around that spot drop me a note for a beer ;)
<coreyfarrell> ballock: that won't help since dpkg-buildpackage outputs to '..' instead of ./mybuild
<mikhael_keehl> ballock: Will do ;)
<ballock> coreyfarrell: let me get this straight. You're adding package build step to the software's makefile?
<ballock> coreyfarrell: that should be the other way round, you know?
<coreyfarrell> ballock: no, I'm running "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b" manually, but I don't want it cluttering ".."
<Theory> I can't seem to find the dbgsym corresponding to linux-headers-3.2.0-67-generic in the ddebs repository (older versions appear fine). Did it not get built for some reason?
<foofoobar> Hi. I just installed ubuntu (dual boot) besides windows 7. Now when I select Windows 7 from the GRUB Menu, it does load windows. But USB is deactivated (my mouse and keyboard shut off as soon as windows is loading)
<foofoobar> How can this be ? I can see the light on my keyboard go off as soon as the windows loading icon is shown
<Nickd55345353> what happens if you run malware with wine?
<Nickd55345353> ty
<bekks> The same as on Windows. The environment (windows, wine, etc.)  gets corrupted.
<Nickd55345353> i tried to run a backdoor.ranky.3245.x
<Nickd55345353> but it didnt run :(
<Nickd55345353> my cousin has managed to run system soldier
<Nickd55345353> why i cant?
<ballock> coreyfarrell: sorry, can't help you. Try referring to the manual, perhaps there's an environment variable or so, never needed it, though.
<bekks> Ask him how he setup his environment. This discussion starts to turn pointless when it comes to deliberately running malware.
<Nickd55345353> i know
<Nickd55345353> but its fun
<Nickd55345353> anyway
<Nickd55345353> bbb
<bekks> It's nonsense.
<foofoobar_> Any idea for my usb keyboard problem with grub?
<foofoobar_> before using grub it worked, so I guess grub is passing some bad values to windows
<foofoobar_> This is the problem I have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206032
<foofoobar_> Sadly, no solution :/
<Jeffrey_f> foofoobar_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1709532
<foofoobar_> Jeffrey_f, the keyboard works in grub.
<foofoobar_> It also works when I boot ubuntu after grub.
<foofoobar_> But when I boot windows from grub, it is not working. And before I installed ubuntu (with grub) windows was working as it should.
<foofoobar_> USB Legacy support is enabled, if I disable it, the keyboard is also not working in grub
<Jeffrey_f> Win7??
<foofoobar_> Jeffrey_f, yes
<Jeffrey_f> Windows 7 had an issue with any other OS's dual booting.  I'm thinking it was something M$ did to prevent competition at some point.  I remember trying it at one point and ending up just blowing away Win7 for good
<foofoobar_> I have win7 + ubuntu working on a different machine, so I dont think this is a general issue
<Jeffrey_f> just my experience.  Did you reset your BIOS to factory default??
<foofoobar_> Jeffrey_f, no, the computer is 1 day old, I dont think this will change anything?
<Spartacurse> Question: ARM support only availbale through crouton. Yes/No?
<Jeffrey_f> Usually a funtion key to reset then a function key to save......just in case something was changed
<foofoobar_> Jeffrey_f, if I boot windows the keyboard/mouse does not work. When I unplug them and plug them in again, they work again.
<foofoobar_> Now they also work when I reboot.. So the issue is fixed by unpluggin them and plugin them back in
<foofoobar_> This is strange.
<Jeffrey_f> maybe the system is resetting the USB port during some point of the boot, but the device is not resetting and losing contact with the system??
<lucas_> hi, if I install a package "manually" (download a .deb file from the net and install it), should that program be visible in "software center" after installation, so that I can uninstall it if I want to? I installed skype from the official website, and I couldn't find the installed package anywhere. Thanks
<Seveas> lucas_: no. But you can remove it with apt-get, dpkg or synaptic
<mastercaster> hi, I have 12.04 LTS installed together with java 6 1.6.0_31. I'd like to get into JSP programming and would like to install tomcat. Now I have read that tomcat requires sun's java sdk. Can I have 2 Java SDKs installed at the same time? thanks
<mastercaster> oh and my current java install is openjdk
<bekks> mastercaster: "yes".
<mort> morning
<mort> anyone there?
<Seveas> !anyone | mort96
<mort96> hai
<Seveas> hmm, more useful factoids got removed
<Seveas> anyway, that's supposed to say "just ask your question, if anyone can help and wants to, they will"
<cfhowlett> Seveas spring cleaning - some of my favorites were removed
<mort96> ahh, alright
<Seveas> cfhowlett: that's not spring cleaning. It's dumb to remove useful factoids.
<mort96> anyone up for some GPU driver debugging?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mort96> AMD 290x, works neatly in Widnows, horrible performance in Ubuntu
<Seveas> mort96: fglrx or radeon driver?
<mort96> the drivers&updates section of the control center tells me it's running on fglrx
<mort96> however, it doesn't let me change driver, and also says no proprietary drivers are in use, even though fglrx is clearly a proprietary driver
<mort96> running i3wm btw, though I don't think that should have anythnig to do with it
<Seveas> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it's actually using fglrx
<laughingtiger> help me!
<mort96> wait, it's saying 1 proprietary driver is in use, either that was an unrelated issue, or I just remember incorrectly
<cfhowlett> !attitude | laughingtiger
<ubottu> laughingtiger: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jeffrey_f> !aiglx |mort96
<ubottu> mort96: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<cfhowlett> laughingtiger state your issue.  if anyone can help, they probably will.  be patient and check out the ubuntu forums for additional resources
<mort96> how do I see whether fglrx is used in xorg.0.log?
<Jeffrey_f> !xgl|mort96
<laughingtiger> I've encountered a ghost in my system!
<cfhowlett> !details | laughingtiger
<ubottu> laughingtiger: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mort96> Seveas: how do I see whether it's using flgrx in Xorg.0.log?
<Seveas> laughingtiger: you need http://is.gd/Cik4BQ
<laughingtiger> ok, here is the thing: earlier this day, I posted this issue about the bluetooth daemon being loaded on booting that I want it disabled, and none of the methods works.
<Seveas> mort96: well, for one the string 'fglrx' should show up in it :)
<Seveas> laughingtiger: delete the package it is in
<mort96> a quick search for it returns no results
<mort96> wait, it does.
<laughingtiger> just hours ago, I removed all of them, even with network-manager-gnome, now the network icon is disappear, however, on startup, there was one message which was something like"staring bluetooth daemon, ok", now there're about a dozen of them showing on startup.
<mort96> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7824234/
<laughingtiger> one of them even failed.
<laughingtiger> I'm totally astonished by this wield thing.
<Seveas> mort96: [     2.592] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Seveas> looks like the proprietary driver isn't installed
<mort96> how do I fix that?
<Seveas> laughingtiger: you'll want to get rid of the bluez package.
<laughingtiger> seveas: bluez?  let me check it.
<Seveas> mort96: install the fglrx package and maybe fglrx-updates (haven't used ATI cards in a while)
<mort96> already tried an apt-get remove and install of fglrx
<_blk> Is there a way to temporarily unmanage a (wlan) device by NetworkManager using the dbus interface? I tried disabling the card in NM, but then I can't use ifconfig/iw because it sets RFKILL..
<mort96> getting fglrx-updates
<scrableis> Yo!
<laughingtiger> seveas, there're several bluez packages in my system. I'll try to uninstall them to see if things will go back to normal.
<scrableis> laughingtiger: nope
<laughingtiger> scrableis, lol
<streulma> hello, why is my HDD temperature on HP 17-e150eb so high on Ubuntu? Isn't detect HP fans?
<streulma> it's about 43°C
<scrableis> streulma: yep
<streulma> on Windows it is normal
<_blk> scrableis: it's not polite to /msg people you don't know.. especially not to call them n*****
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | scrableis
<ubottu> scrableis: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_blk> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> _blk not polite and not allowed per the guidelines.
<streulma> so, better to not run Ubuntu on HP pc's ?
<cfhowlett> !fans | streulma
<cfhowlett> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<streulma> cfhowlett white page ...
<mort96> Seveas
<streulma> can someone update this url at ubottu daemon ?
<laughingtiger> thank you seveas
<laughingtiger> ubottu, what's your name?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viscera> How do I make the Unity keyboard shortcuts hint thingy appear?
<]oscar> What about bluetooth pairing from CLI in 14.04? I was on 12.04, and with a bluetoot downgrade to make it working...
<]oscar> I need to connect a mouse/keyboard to an htpc, and I like to obtain it connected as I power up the keyboard...
<rajmahendra> whenever i install anything in my new ubuntu i am getting depends recomment ..... but it is not going to be installed error.  when i run -f install command i am getting sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returns an error code (1)   anyone help me to solve this ?
<yakoub> hello
<rick7568> morning
<rick7568> does anyone know how to get rid of a joystick completely?
<bekks> rick7568: Throw it away?
<rick7568> hehe
<rick7568> good one
<rick7568> im thinking i have to remove /dev/input/js0
<bekks> Whats your actual goal behind all that?
<jackarius86> hi has anyone noticed that when you write 'reset' in aterm, it doesnt actually reset, just does a 'clear' ??
<rick7568> get rid of all traces
<rajmahendra> enyone help me to solve issue of recommends deps when intalling  dist-upgrade
<bekks> rick7568: Thats what you want to do, but thats not the actual goal.
<rick7568> is there a command to get rid of all traces?
<bekks> rick7568: No. Why do you want to "get rid of all traces"?
<rick7568> i unplugged it, and it still shows up
<rick7568> its causing conflicts
<bekks> rick7568: Which conflicts?
<bekks> rick7568: Can you please state your actual problem? :)
<rick7568> im trying to set controls on a game, and i can't
<bekks> Why not?
<rick7568> it still shows up in the options
<rick7568> is that normal
<rick7568> its the M$ wireless usb, if that helps
<rick7568> for xbox360 joysticks
<cfhowlett> rick7568 trying to force M$ hardware to happily co-exist with ubuntu?  Expect failure.
<rick7568> ya i found out
<cfhowlett> rick7568 same for @pple
<rick7568> im switching to a bluetooth controller now, seems to work much better
<rick7568> so is there anyway to get rid of this M$ garbage?
<cfhowlett> rick7568 ??? use non-M$ hardware
<mort96> hi
<mort96> so, GPU drivers
<mort96> I have an AMD GPU, fglrx simply refuses to work.
<rick7568> cfhowlett lesson learned
<c0ffee> anyone knows what background scripts are ran when keyboard layout switches?
<rick7568> cfhowlett but i still want to rid my system of it, the only option i know of is a complete reinstall
<rick7568> im still very new, i just made my 1st shell script the other day
<rick7568> so, besides a complete OS reinstall, theres no way to rid my system of this?
<dantheman5567> I having problems with a zabbix install, it seems the apache example is missing
<dantheman5567> following this guide - http://vladon.com/install-zabbix-2-on-ubuntu-server-13-04/
<bekks> dantheman5567: And which Ubuntu release do you use?
<dantheman5567> 14.04
<bekks> dantheman5567: And what do you mean by "the apache example is missing"? Whats your actual issue?
<msx_> /j #chakra
<dantheman5567> the webpage says to cp /usr/share/doc/zabbix-frontend-php/examples/zabbix.conf.php.example
<dantheman5567> but i only have /usr/share/doc/zabbix-frontend-php/
<dantheman5567> there is no example folder
<etronik> Hi, should my second hdd be mounted with nosuid,nodev,nofail ? I want to make links from it to my /home/user directory and use it as an extension of /home
<bekks> dantheman5567: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/zabbix-frontend-php/filelist the file should be there.
<dantheman5567> couldnt agree more
<gcl5_cp> having problem with lightdm, how do i config to autostart lxde? changing lightdm.conf "user-session=lxde" is not working.
<the8thbit> halp me repos are broke
<the8thbit> they give me 404
<the8thbit> and the updater doesn't even work
<cfhowlett> the8thbit run this command and report:  cat /etc/issue
<bekks> the8thbit: So tell us which ubuntu release do you use, please?
<the8thbit> bekks: 13.04
<the8thbit> cfhowlett: aye aye
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | the8thbit
<ubottu> the8thbit: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> the8thbit 13.04 is end of life so no longer supported.   install a supported version: 14.04 is Long Term Support
<the8thbit> hnng repos break after just over a year of support? :/
<bekks> the8thbit: 13.04 is not supported anymore.
<dantheman5567> bekks: is there a place i can grab that file from?
<bekks> dantheman5567: Just reinstall that package.
<dantheman5567> apt-get remove or something more in detail?
<cfhowlett> the8thbit read the installation notes.  it was CLEARLY stated that 13.04 had 18 months of support.
<cfhowlett> the8thbit thus my suggestion that you install LTS 14.04
<rajmahendra> anyone help me with blank screen after login with new version of ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rajmahendra> cfhowlett: is it after login.. i can get login screen and then once login the screen is just wallpaper noting else.
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra hmm.  different issue then.   Ask in channel - someone else should know
<nbubuntu> Anyone know which command to backup tar -cvpzf every single folder but with a single command ?
<rajmahendra> i searched many but some time they say to instell but each time when i instlal i see Dependencey errors many
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra EACH time?  odd behavior.  and reinstall is not the goto solution.  DID you verify the ISO you downloaded.  DID you verify the USB you booted from?
<rajmahendra> hmm i had 13 version and later i do dist-upgrade then when ever i see to install i am getting dependencey recomended errors
<cfhowlett> rajmahendra so the answer to both my questions is ... no?
<dantheman5567> bekks: I removed zabbix-server-mysql and zabbix-frontend-php and then reinstalled with apt-get
<jellow> how can I pin a kernel version?
<dantheman5567> still nothing
<jellow> ubottu | pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rajmahendra> yes
<rajmahendra> i feel 13 worked fine i think.
<rajmahendra> may be later fter installing 14 i am getting issue ... not sure..
<newbie> hello
<paulo_> hello
<rick7568> morning
<paulo_> why is /proc/kmsg blank?
<tux_> hello, ruined lightdm/greeter.. how to restore it? xubuntu 14
<Guest60155> Ben64: Can you help me on the same question as yesterday ... aka an incomplete wine installation that's messing the rest up ...?
<jellow> tux_, dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<tux_> my login window is ruined, no graphic dress.. how to restore it? can't see the xbuntu sessione too from the menu
<Ben64> Guest60155: i've got like 5 minutes till i got to go, you should ask the channel. maybe pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "apt-cache policy wine"
<tux_> jellow, done but no
<tux_> jellow, tried to reconfigure and reistall lightdm
<tux_> purged too
<jellow> tux_, did you remove xubuntu by accident ?
<Guest60155> Ben64: The other person who was there yesterday gave me things to type so I could get feedback.  I'm going to ask the channel, but I don't see the other chatter who was helping me
<Ben64> Guest60155: there are over 1400 other people here though, you don't need to ask the same person each time :)
<jellow> tux_, you should have xubuntu-desktop install , apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop (to check)
<Guest60155> I was asked to do a ls -la find wine.  I have the verbose from that. Who in the channel can help me?
<Guest60155> Ben64: Sorry, but being a n00b, I get worried in changing too much - though I should
<Ben64> Guest60155: i don't see why a ls would help, you should pastebin the things i mentioned above, and describe your problem in detail to the channel
<Guest60155> I offer as info the following : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7824756/
<tux_> jellow and what to check?
<mort96> anyone there feeling like debugging driver issues?
<bekks> mort96: How about stating your problem first? :)
<mort96> sure thing
<jellow> tux_,  that "xubuntu-desktop" is actually installed.
<tux_> jellow, installed
<mort96> basically, I get shitty FPS, and `glxinfo` tellse me it's using some OpenGL 2.1 Mesa.
<mort96> I have tried to install fglrx, but it doesn't work.
<mort96> AMD GPU btw
<mort96> tried a bunch of things, installing fglrx using Ubuntu's software & updates thing, apt-get install fglrx, and manually installing
<Guest60155> Anyone out there who want to help me with the following feedback from various commands ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7824801/
<mort96> Guest60155: try running `sudo apt-get -f install`
<Ben64> Guest60155: pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" as well
<mort96> so, does anyone have any idea how I could fix my driver issues?
<jellow> tux_ , I'm not sure then , Have you tried stopping lightdm and using startx from tty ?
<bekks> mort96: Can you elaborate on the "doesnnt work" part please? What doesnt work when you do what exactly, what happens instead, what are you expecting to happen, which ubuntu release are you on, which exact driver are you using, which driver versions, etc.
<mort96> it simply doesn't seem to want to use fglrx, I get shitty FPS in games, 'glxinfo' reports running OGL 2.1 with Mesa instead of OGL 4.x with fglrx. I'm running 14.04.
<linuxthefish> why does opening and closing windows lag so much?
<linuxthefish> like an hour after restart
<Ben64> mort96: watch the language please
<mort96> what, is 'shitty' illegal here now?
<mort96> alright then, "bad" then
<tux_> jellow, to obtain what... restarting the system is not the same?
<tenleftfingers> Hello. I'm currently affected by bug #1130945 and as a result I can't install software that I have payed for. As the bug is over a year old and involves commercial/purchased software I need to get it resolved sooner rather than later. Who do I go to in Ubuntu / Canonical to get this resolved?
<ubottu> bug 1130945 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Trying to install steam breaks apt-get update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130945
<jellow> tux_, what does it say in  /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop ?
<tux_> openbox
<tux_> jellow, openbox
<tux_> jellow, forget it
<tux_> jellow, got 3 files there
<jellow> tux_, should say xubuntu not openbox
<tux_> in that folder 3 files, /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop
<tux_> jellow, openbox.desktop  xfce.desktop  xubuntu.desktop
<jellow> tux_, can you temporarily move openbox.desktop  xfce.desktop and leave just xubuntu.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/ ?
<foofoobar_> I was here a few hours ago because when booting windows 7 with grub, my USB does not work any more for windows. It's working finde under ubuntu.
<foofoobar_> Before I isntalled ubuntu it was working every time.
<ikonia> ubuntu has nothing to do with your windows install
<foofoobar_> Then I had a solution: I replugged keyboard+mouse and it worked. Now I have booted ubuntu again, restarted to windows, and USB keyboard again not working...
<tux_> jellow, during login i see only openbox xfce.. so the need to move them?
<foofoobar_> ikonia, grub is booting windows, I guess the problem is related to this
<foofoobar_> because it was working before
<tux_> ubuntu use gdm, kubuntu kde, xubuntu instead?
<ikonia> foofoobar_: grub is not booting windows
<ikonia> foofoobar_: grub points at the windows boot loader - the same as a non-ubuntu install
<foofoobar_> ikonia, so why do I have this problem just after I installed ubuntu with grub?
<ikonia> the ##windows channel maybe able to offer some suggestion
<foofoobar_> ikonia, I think I am wrong there, is has to be related to grub
<foofoobar_> I did not change anything to windows.
<jellow> tux_, You want to use xubuntu but it is not an option during login while openbox and xfce is that correct?
<ikonia> foofoobar_: why ?
<ikonia> foofoobar_: why does it have to be related to grub
<foofoobar_> Because thats the only thing which has changed
<ikonia> foofoobar_: that you know of
<tux_> jellow, yes
<Guest60155> Ben64: In http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7824915/, the first thing is the thing with  "find wine" and "find wine1.6".  The other things are the three commands you mentioned today
<foofoobar_> USB was working flawless; Ubuntu installed; Grub is booting now; USB works in GRUB but not in windows anymore
<ikonia> foofoobar_: grub is not booting windows
<tux_> jellow, i installed lubuntu desktop then removed, then my login is "spartan", no dress... then handled lighdm and greeter to resolve but made only trouble...
<foofoobar_> ikonia, grub has now took the part of what the BIOS has done before, it tells where and what to load
<ikonia> foofoobar_: no it has not
<foofoobar_> ikonia, maybe grub is telling the windows bootloader wrong data?
<ikonia> foofoobar_: your best bet would be to work through the situation with the ##windows guys - then work back to see if grub could have any impact on that
<jackarius86> hi, does anyone know how i can install apt via url?
<foofoobar_> I bet they will direct me back here, but okay lets give it a try.
<jackarius86> i tried installing apturl but it doesnt seem to work for me, comes up with loads of error messages
<jackarius86> but surely there is a command line method?
<ikonia> jackarius86: what are you trying to install
<jackarius86> flash
<jackarius86> flash player
<cfhowlett> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> jackarius86: that meta-package is in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> jackarius86: you shouldn'tbe using a url
<spooky_> hola!
<cfhowlett> !es|spooky_
<ubottu> spooky_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jackarius86> wtf, why must i install software centre just to install flash
<ikonia> jackarius86: you don't need to install software center
<ikonia> jackarius86: please tone down the language also
<jackarius86> ikonia: that link doesn't offer an alternative
<ikonia> jackarius86: what link
<jackarius86> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cfhowlett> jackarius86 sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer (ubuntu 64-bit)
<IdleOne> jackarius86: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<IdleOne> or you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download flashplugin-installer
<jackarius86> k, thanks
<async> hi guys! i have proble with shutdown/restart dialog. when i use power off i donts see it. who know whats the matter?
<IdleOne> if you're getting a bunch of errors put them in a pastebin and give us the link. Someone will try to help if they can.
<async> i am using 14.04 unity
<async> Need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/7825015/
<ikonia> async: what's the issue
<tux_> jellow, tnks anyway
<jellow> tux_, hope was a little bit of help, good luck
<async> ikonia, shutdown/restart dialog dont show
<ikonia> async: that used to be a problem when you tried to apply themes, I assume you've not tried to apply any themes
<async> i am modify desktop, installed cairo-dock...
<ikonia> that maybe has an impact
<ikonia> I don't know for sure though
<ikonia> but no shutdown dialog used to be common with themese
<async> but there no errors in logs. i am using shutdown manually. i think this is bug. Can i post bug repport? Where i can do it?
<ikonia> async: undo your customizations and test
<async> first i need to convert p2v my  system )  and then i will test it on vm
<ikonia> async: that's not a fair test
<ikonia> async: virtual machines have different graphics configurations
<async> do you think its graphics err? i think it some gui conflicts with installed apps.
<ikonia> I suggested undoing what you had done
<ikonia> and then testing
<async> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1301655  i found some
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1301655 in unity (Ubuntu) "Buttons on the Shutdown/logout dialogs lacks click feedback" [Medium,Triaged]
<Kevln> Hi, i have a 12.10 ubuntu and i just can do an apt-get install proftpd. Do you know why ? Have some 404
<ikonia> Kevln: because 12.10 is EOL the repos have been removed from production use
<Kevln> so how can i install proftp without upgrade my system ?
<ikonia> Kevln: point your machine at a mirror that still has 12.10 repos
<ikonia> Kevln: however the realistic answer is to upgrade your system to a supported version
<Kevln> Yes i see but i really dont have time for the moment, i dont find a mirror, can you help me dude ?
<ikonia> Kevln: you don't have time to upgrade your system - but you have time to install/configure/use an ftp server
<ikonia> there is documention on the ubuntu wiki no the repo archive
<ikonia> I'd suggest reading that
<Kevln> Yes exactly, i have to put something in production today and i can't put offline my websites.
<ikonia> that's up to you then, if you want to use unsupported/security risk software, that's up to you
<Kevln> i'll do it, but tonight :)
<Rory> Kevln: You could change your repo to point to a supported version, install proftp, then change it back
<ikonia> that would be very bad
<ikonia> as it would cause problems with dependnecies and break your system
<Rory> Kevln: it might be alright as long as you don't do an upgrade or anything
<ikonia> it would not be alright
<Rory> You should do a dry run first and post it here
<ikonia> it would be a very very bad solution
<ikonia> and I strongly recommend you disgard it
<ikonia> discard
<Rory> Yes but it would work, and if he's intending to reinstall tonight and needs an emergency fix
<ikonia> no it would not work
<Ben64> or it would break everything
<ikonia> it is an unccaptable solution
<ikonia> using an archive repo and acceptating the risk, or upgrading are the only two options
<Rory> It's very much a macgyver solution, I'll admit.
<ikonia> no it is not a solution
<Ben64> no, macguyver tends to do things that work
<ikonia> you are creating a problem/breakage
<ikonia> it is not a solution of any sort
<Rory> You would have to manually install debs from archive repositories. I assume it doesn't have that many dependencies, so doing it that way is probably better
<ikonia> no you would not
<ikonia> it is an uccaptable solution
<ikonia> please stop trying to justify it
<Rory> I'm saying yours is better
<ikonia> yours is not a solution
<Rory> OK
<ikonia> it creates damage
<Rory> I've done it in the past for specific cases, and as long as you are aware of exactly which package versions you are installing, it can be fine. You could also create a PPA
<ikonia> Rory: please stop trying to justify it - it is NOT solution
<Rory> keep your locked versions in there, once you've worked out the dependencies
<Ben64> that is all terrible advice
<ikonia> Rory: last warning - stop trying to justify a dangerous suggestion
<Rory> Fine. I retract my previous proposal
<Rory> Upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu
<myk_> morning, all. I have a Lenovo Yoga 2 11" with a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04. last night, the brightness control was working, this morning it mysterously isn't. Need some help troubleshooting
<async> .йгше
<myk_> I have a grub parameter already configured, which is what worked before:      GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_backlight=vendor quiet splash"
<myk_> but it seems not to work today. No idea why, all i did was go to bed, then wake up ;)
<gcl5cp> changing "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" "session=LXDE", "sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s LXDE", "sudo update-alternative --config x-session-manager" to "/usr/bin/startlxde", is not working when "sudo service lightdm restart".
<gcl5cp> i use autologin because login menu not appear. how do i change session to LXDE?
<gcl5cp> ubu 12.04
<anil> Both of my web browsers are crashing for past 6 hours. Chrome and Firefox. Any help, please?
<peskyrat> I heard ubuntu is bankrupt
<cfhowlett> peskyrat it's not.
<anil> Both of my web browsers are crashing for past 6 hours. Chrome and Firefox. Any help, please?
<peskyrat> Anil you are a goof ball
<tuurtyret> is ubuntu 14.04 using Mir display server?
<anil> Lol
<k1l> anil: start the browser from terminal and see if it brings some errors up
<anil> Okay kil
<k1l> tuurtyret: no. mir is beeing used on mobile ubuntu-touch only so far
<anil> How do I do it?
<anil> What is the command?
<barath> Hi I need help with access my additional hard drives
<k1l> anil: wich browser are you using?
<barath> I am an complete novice
<anil> Chrome as well firefox
<anil> chromium
<k1l> anil: open a terminal and then type "firefox". but dont close the terminal
<anil> ok
<anil> (process:3314): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<barath> is their anyone who could help me please
<anil> Be patient bharath :P
<barath> sorry
<anil> No problem
<anil> maybe some kind of malware? i was watching porn :D
<barath> @anil how long could I be waiting
<anil> Well barath sorry about that
<anil> but everyone seems busy
<k1l> anil: try that answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/405656/firefox-doesnt-start-in-ubuntu-13-10
<anil> my query hasn't been answered yet
<anil> ok kil
<anil> thank you
<calimero_82> hi guys
<barath> sorry I never meant to be rude, I was just asking in general.
<cfhowlett> barath IRC is only one support option; search the ubuntu forums
<calimero_82> instead of accented letters I see question marks in pigdin
<Scalpel> Sorry if this might be off topic but can anyone recommend an IRC channel search engine ?
<bekks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<yeats> !locale | calimero_82
<ubottu> calimero_82: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Billi> Hello
<barath> Hi guys, I have 2 hard drives in my computer that I cannot access they are mounted but I cannot create a folder inside of them all I can do is un-mount the drive? any help would be great
<Billi> kann wer deutsch?
<k1l> !de | Billi
<ubottu> Billi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Scalpel> I was thinking something more like a website, like Google or something.
<a12> exit
<Cherir> hi  , i  have a problem  ... my win8 wont load on safe mode i used shift + f8  / F8  no result  so i want to boot it in safe mode from grub like ubuntu ...
<wheatthin> cherrir, safemode requires the windows 8 bootloader to load. Grub only points to that bootloader.
<minz> yo
<koell> Hi, I've some problems when trying to install a package on my lubuntu 14.04 LTS machine. Doesnt matter what i install, I always get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7825314/ and thats all. No error messages. What's wrong with my setup?
<cfhowlett> koell go into software sources and choose a different mirror
<minz> hello. i just installed ubuntu, and after one day i experienced a freeze which i could not recover from with alt+sysrq+REISUB
<koell> cfhowlett: where is "software sources"? you mean synaptic?
<minz> i cant seem to find anything in the logs. maybe i am not looking in the right places
<cfhowlett> koell
<koell> oh i found
<koell> it is called "software and updates" here
<minz> can someone recommend to me a place to look if the freeze happened presumably when it went to sleep?
<minz> please :D
<koell> cfhowlett: it is on the first tab? "download from main server"?
<cfhowlett> koell "main server" is in the UK IIRC.  I assume you'd prefer one closer to home.
<koell> cfhowlett: yeah thats it, thanks!
<vkkhurava> Hi, pls help my ubuntu applications took 15-20 seconds for openning them
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm using the i3 window manager. When I'm not in unity, my multimedia keys do not work. I look ed at xev and saw they are recoginzed correctly
<foofoobar> but it looks like there is no service hearing for those keys
<koell> cfhowlett: idk why, but now i can install anything. seems to be an issue with "download from austrian server" :D
<foofoobar> I'm under 14.04 and already started unity-settiongs-daemon
<xcrazx> hi, pls help i have problems league of legends game
<cfhowlett> koell mirrors sometimes go down for updating and maintenance with you warning.
<cfhowlett> *without warning*
<koell> without warning? wtf :D
<vkkhurava> pls help, applications taking 15-20 sec while opening
<koell> vkkhurava: how is your hardware setup?
<minz> [    2.359696] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro ... i believe this is what caused my crash... sda6 is /
<vkkhurava> its i5 3rd gen
<vkkhurava> with 4GB of ram
<minz> now i understand the advantage of having a seperate /boot partition
<vkkhurava> Koell: its Intel® Core™ i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz × 4, with 4GB RAM
<vkkhurava> I dont things its related to any h/w issue
<k1l> vkkhurava: what is the systemload in idle?
<k1l> vkkhurava: what app is it that you start? which ubuntu is that exactly? etc. etc. etc.
<vkkhurava> issue with all apps, its Ubuntu 14.04
<vkkhurava> mostlly i use shutter, VLC, chromium and these all start with a 15-20 sec delay
<koell> vkkhurava: your htop looks fine so far?
<kleinski> #xubuntu
<vkkhurava_> CPU load carry between 7 to 20%
<k1l> start it in terminal and see if some errors come up
<louis_> hello: i'm so biginner that I can't be logged: i want a force pass word...and i cant took the good pass.
<natural> minz,  hey there
<natural> :)
<ResupineEarth> hello can anyone help me with librewriter
<vkkhurava_> seems no error , while running them from terminal
<minz> hello, i am getting errors like this in kern.log: """Jul 19 04:00:46 minz-HP-G62-Notebook-PC kernel:[    1.871083] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro""" Is there a way I can check the health of this SSD? it's brand new, and I might need to RMA it
<cfhowlett> !librewriter | ResupineEarth
<cfhowlett> !libreoffice | ResupineEarth
<ubottu> ResupineEarth: LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<ResupineEarth> hi i reinstalled librewriter already
<ResupineEarth> i dont know if you can help but everytiime i open libre writer the page starts on the right hand side if that makes sense
<cfhowlett> ResupineEarth none.  show a picture
<ResupineEarth> ok thanks please can you tell me where to paste again
<ResupineEarth> thanks for your help cfhowlett
<ResupineEarth> i got it sorry
<Cherir> i cant boot win 8 in safe mode because i have grub installed   how can i do that ( i cant login to win )
<ResupineEarth> sorry cfhowlett how do i paste a picture#
<matthias__> hi, why can't i move the java playback stream from minecraft into a null output?
<matthias__> i want to record the audio from minecraft seperate
<chan89> hi. this might be the lamest n00b question
<chan89> i have an unresponsive nm-applet on my tray. ubuntu 12.04.
<seven_> ubuntu is coo;
<seven_> l
<chan89> i can click it, and it opens the network list, but when i click on a network, it doesn't do anthing
<chan89> i can do killall nm-applet; nm-applet from cli
<ResupineEarth> cananyone help me with a problem with librewriter
<chan89> but when i close the cli or exit it, the nm-applet goes away
<chan89> is there a way to keep the nm-applet running even if i close the terminal?
<chan89> ResupineEarth shoot the question
<matthias__> chan89: you can put it into "autostart"
<louis_> I took brute force for win. I  take john pert on linux...but i cant by myself crak my passeword?!!
<chan89> u mean the startup applications thingy?
<banister_> hi, i'm tryign to use znc on my server (so i can setup an irc bouncer) but it's not working…i set it up to listen on port 1025, to i have to allow this port somewhere in order for it to work?
<chan89> matthias__ ?
<seven_> i try to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 12.04 and it says it is upgraded i rebooted mi pc and i get an error cannot login to sesion ubuntu
<ResupineEarth> hi everytime i open up libre writer the page appears to start on the right hand side.  i have already reinstalled libre writer 2ce with the same thing happening.  can you help
<matthias__> chan89: or even better nohup nm-applet &
<seven_> nobody chat with me im so sad
<natural> ResupineEarth, the right hand side of what?
<seven_> nobody chat with me im so sad sad sad sad
<ResupineEarth> the right hand side of the screen i have tried different views but still appears to be the same.  is there anyway i could show you a screenshot
<k1l> seven_: stick to technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<natural> seven_, from voyager?
<louis_> sad also
<natural> nah it's ok ResupineEarth  - close it all, leave it installed
<seven_> louis whats up body
<seven_> i try to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 12.04 and it says it is upgraded i rebooted mi pc and i get an error cannot login to sesion ubuntu
<natural> when you double click on the app to open it, shake your mouse over the area you want it to open
<natural> ResupineEarth, ^
<ResupineEarth> yes natural
<chan89> matthias__ thanks. but do i use that command from terminal?
<matthias__> chan89: run. nohup nm-applet &
<matthias__> btw still waiting on the pulseaudio problem
<ResupineEarth> thanks for your help
<natural> ok ResupineEarth and it openned on the left again right?
<ResupineEarth> that was on the right hand sid
<ResupineEarth> e
<chan89> matthias__ thanks but i think i have to install nohup. says no command found.
<natural> sorry, ResupineEarth it oppened on the right again right?
<Edward_Snowden> hello
<natural> lol
<natural> too funny
<ResupineEarth> yes it opened up the page on the right hand side so i have to scroll over to see it everytime i open a document.
<natural> i saw the dating site man. you're not fooling me
<matthias__> chan89: or do: nm-applet &  and after that;  disown
<natural> are you in zoom ResupineEarth ?do you eman the right side of the screen, or the right side desktop?
<natural> there are 4 desktops by default, is that what you mean?
<chan89> matthias__ can u tell me what's the purpose of adding the & after the command?
<ResupineEarth> the page opens up on the right side of the screen can i show you a picturee
<chan89> yeah ResupineEarth show us a screenshot
<chan89> that will help whoever's helping you
<ResupineEarth> ok ill send it over to you chan89 cheers
<matthias__> chan89: & means that it starts as a new process
<matthias__> chan89: after that the terminal is "free" again so you can type the next command
<chan89> share it on imgur and paste the link here ResupineEarth
<natural> ResupineEarth, what i did, and it worked. drag the window to the area of the screen you want it. maximise using the litle box on the upper right or left of the ap, restore, and maximize multiple times, if the app moves to another part of the screen, return it to the desired location. soon the app will remain in the area you want it. it worked for me
<chan89> matthias__ thanks
<chan89> but i think i am still havin the same issue. i think i didnt get the concept right.
<chan89> it's like i want to start a program/applet from the terminal, but i dont want it to close down when i shut the terminal down
<ResupineEarth> hi chan89 http://imgur.com/1mSvuBX
<chan89> ResupineEarth your zoom level is 53%
<chan89> u want the doc to be centered?
<ResupineEarth> yes please chan89
<chan89> what happens when u have two pages of document?
<chan89> try hitting ctrl+enter twice or thrice and see if two pages show side-by-side
<ResupineEarth> nothing appears to be working i have put it on 100% zoom it is still the same.  ctrl+enter does not appear to solve it
<chan89> no it doesnt solve
<chan89> okay show us a scnrshot of how it looks at 100%
<chan89> page zoom 0%
<chan89> 100% sorry
<ResupineEarth> ok
<seven_> kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all
<seven_> kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all
<seven_> kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all
<Zachary_DuBois> Anyone have an IPTables example for L2TP over IPSec?
<Zachary_DuBois> I can connect but then it there is no internet out.
<ResupineEarth> thanks chan89 this is a screen shot at 100% http://imgur.com/TGUBGV2
<seven_> how to change ip on ubuntu
<chan89> ok gimme a min ResupineEarth
<ortsvorsteher> seven_, do you want to change your ip by hand in an terminal? Than try ifconfig.
<seven_> how ifconfig
<ortsvorsteher> !ifconfig | ortsvorsteher
<ResupineEarth> sure chan89
<jhutchins> ortsvorsteher: Please don't feed the trolls.
<Zachary_DuBois> seven_ Why are you talking like a google search?
<user123321> Wheel scrolling gets messed up after (some time) starting an LUbuntu VM in an LUbuntu host, messed up in both the host and VM, a single scroll results in a lot of scrolls like 20 lines o.O
<jhutchins> Zachary_DuBois: What happens if you clear your iptables rules?
<chan89> pretty strange ResupineEarth
<user123321> Virtual Box
<Zachary_DuBois> jhutchins The VPN works perfectly
<zubir> KILL KILL KILL
<zubir> GET KILLING
<ResupineEarth> yes dont know what i should do really
<chan89> check Format -> Page
<zubir> ResupineEarth: GET KILLING
<chan89> see if those settings are changed
<ResupineEarth> ok i am just tryingto reset
<chan89> okay
<ResupineEarth> it doesnt look lkike anything has been changed and i think it is still the same
<chan89> can u scrnsht the settings too?
<ResupineEarth> which tab do you want to see
<chan89> just the Page tab
<matthias__> creating a file fixed it; thanks
<chan89> Format -> Page
<chan89> ah ResupineEarth
<chan89> try this
<chan89> http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/4091/page-alignment/
<chan89> from that link: View -> Zoom -> Under View Layout, set Single Page.
<Zachary_DuBois> jhutchins So do you have one?
<ResupineEarth> Thanks chan89 that was a great help!! thumbs up
<chan89> cheers!
<Zachary_DuBois> jhutchins I do have the nat table setup like this: http://hastebin.com/pazowirebi.txt
<koell> is it possible to run ANY application as daemon in background?
<Zachary_DuBois> koell Yes (and no). If you set it up correctly.
<seven_> i chat like an google search
<seven_> kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all
<seven_> kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all
<seven_> kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all kill all
<Guest74307> any medical students in Hungary ?
<seven_> nobody chat with me
<user123321> seven_, I'm here.
<minz> seven_, sure what would you like to chat about
<trijntje> seven_: please behave, if you want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<user123321> oh well -.-
<seven_> user123321:hello
<seven_> user123321:hello
<seven_> nobody chat with me
<multimedia> hi
<Zachary_DuBois> So anyone with a L2TP over IPSec vpn that can lend me a hand with IPTables
<seven_> i try to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 12.04 and it says it is upgraded i rebooted mi pc and i get an error cannot login to sesion ubuntu
<seven_> how to change ip on kubuntu 10.04
<user123321> seven_, hi.
<seven_> user123321: do you want to be friends?
<multimedia> hi  user1233321
<user123321> sure why not.
<seven_> how to change ip on ubuntu
<seven_> user123321:how to change ip on ubuntu i don't know
<wheatthin> seven_, through network manager in control settings
<seven_> i don't know in kde
<omari> ubuntu
<omari> hey
<omari> hiho
<multimedia> seven i think that i have a solution for your problem
<vt> hiho
<multimedia> hi vt how are you
<vt> i'm good and you ?
<mosilon> ciao
<Jeffrey_f> !hi|mosilon
<multimedia> well. you know to speak french
<vt> oui je parle français
<HelloWorld321> I'd like to see which packages depend on an installed package.  I'm supposing it got installed as a dependency, and I'd like to know for what.
<mosilon> ci sono italiani?
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<multimedia> cool que fais tu dans la vie?
<ortsvorsteher> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<[Jano]> mosilon: Vai su #ubuntu-it
<HelloWorld321> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nandran> what do you guys do with your exspess card slots on your laptop?
<nandran> any sd card readers that work well with linux?
<Guido1> Hello, I have a littlle trouble with my Lenovo e540 with xubuntu. If i close the laptop it goed in a sleep or hypernate moode and i can't get it out of it any more
<Guido1> nandran: i have an lenovo e540 with a cardreader. it works out of the box
<nandran> is that the lenovo brand card reader?
<HelloWorld321> "You can use [apt-cache rdepends jetty] to see what depends on jetty. This will show both depends & recommends, so you may want to check through the list of packages to see what the relationship is with jetty."
<Guido1> nandran: could be. think you can find more information on the website.
<zubir> wat isjetty
<tristan_> #ubuntu-es
<Guido1> Hello, I have a littlle trouble with my Lenovo e540 with xubuntu. If i close the laptop it goed in a sleep or hypernate moode and i can't get it out of it any more. how can i solve it?
<bblaze> greetings!    can anyone tell me how to get a firewire device to be recognized in WINE?
<Guest37517>  Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<Guest37517> any one  know about this
<Guest37517> ?
<chan89> try amixer from terminal
<chan89> if u want to control audio, amixer -D pulse scontents
<Guest37517> how  i can use amixer with tvtime?
<chan89>  sorry.. dont know abt that :(
<Guest37517> i use tvtime to see  TV
<Guest37517> when i put mi tv i got these error
<Guest37517>  Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<Guest37517> and i only can see the TV
<r_2_z2> test
<r_2_z2> test
<_ssl> hi, i am running ubuntu 13.10 on a beaglebone black and have trouble getting an old wifi usb stick to work and i think it might not be the fault of the hardware, thus im looking for help in here. a couple seconds after plugging the stick in, the beaglebone freezes. i was able to get some log messages from right before the freeze: http://pastebin.com/1E9yGmFp
<_ssl> any suggestions on how to solve this issue?
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am using a "Logitech, Inc. Webcam C270" on Ubuntu 14.04 64bit.  The operating system does not seem to support the camera out of the box so I had to do a little research; it seems that I had to create this file "/etc/modprobe.d/uvcvideo.conf" and add this line to the file "options uvcvideo nodrop=1".  I also had to plug the camera in to a USB 2.0 as it fails to work with USB 3.0.  Finally I have to load this module "uvcvideo". After
<Paddy_NI>  all of that my camera works perfectly, however after a reboot I have to reload the module "sudo modprobe uvcvideo" and unplug the camera and plug it back in again.
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone have any ideas as to where I would start to troubleshoot this?
<Guest92076> Hi, im trying to copy over a 3.6 gig zip to a 4 gig flash drive, but its going verrrrry slow (1.8 mb/s), is there anyway to significantly improve this?
<xangua> buy a faster flash drive
<Guest92076> I cant afford 30 minute copies, because I need to make 100 flashdrives within a couple of hours
<Guest92076> xangua, is it the flashdrives fault?
<xangua> not all flashdrives have the same speed
<sandez2003> !list
<ubottu> sandez2003: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> Guest92076: then you will have to invest several thousands of dollars for reasonably fast flash drives.
<Capprentice> Hi! is there any way to get a older version of Vidalia bundle on Ubuntu? The webup8 repo does not have older version of Tor! I just want the Vidalia Control Panel back!!!
<omerraja> hello
<omerraja> how can we register our nickname
<zykotick9> !register | omerraja
<ubottu> omerraja: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ulkesh> So I've tried a few mirrors, nothing is helping.  In Ubuntu 14.04, as of today, trying to do a sudo apt-get update, it stalls at 99% [Waiting for headers].  Anyone have any ideas on what to do?
<GTB3NW> tried pinging the mirrors?
<GTB3NW> see if it's software or network related
<ulkesh> GTB3NW: I get through most of the updates on the mirrors, it's when it's connected to ppa.launchpad.net
<GTB3NW> ulkesh, can you ping it?
<Paddy_NI> !register | omerraja
<ubottu> omerraja: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ulkesh> GTB3NW: of course i can ping it, it's not a network issue (at least on my end)
<GTB3NW> if not, run a MTR to see where it's being dropped
<omerraja> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<_ssl> hi, i am running ubuntu on a beaglebone black and have trouble getting an old wifi usb stick to work and i think it might not be the fault of the hardware, thus im looking for help in here. a couple seconds after plugging the stick in, the beaglebone freezes. i was able to get some log messages from right before the freeze: http://pastebin.com/cpRHE6GF what can i do to get it working?
<ulkesh> It's strange, when this happens it's always right after or as it's getting translations from the main launchpad server...I see this from time to time, it eventually clears up, but it always seems like it's on launchpad's side.
<ulkesh> actually, it may be steam, not launchpad...checking
<ulkesh> yup, nevermind, GTB3NW, looks like it's steam's repo: W:Failed to fetch http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/dists/precise/steam/i18n/Translation-en  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection [IP: 23.62.97.145 80]
<Capprentice> !out-of-patience
<ulkesh> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<OerHeks> Capprentice, contact the ppa owner, webupd8?
<Capprentice> OerHeks, They cant do a thing :( ! The upstream version does not have vidalia control panel anymore ! I can only try to find a deb version below :3.x.x!
<OerHeks> Capprentice, all they have to do is a few clicks, to build and make it available
<Bitvilag> hey everyone
<Bitvilag> I would need some help with apt-get install -y . I would like to automate installation of several services but during install it pops-up some questions on CLI in gui fashion and i cannot seem to pass any input to these questions
<alias2234> What services do you mean ?
<Bitvilag> apt-get install -y icinga-idoutils
<alias2234> And what questions is poping up ?
<Bitvilag> well
<Bitvilag> for started which database should I use
<Bitvilag> like mysql or postgresql etc
<alias2234> Have you read this webpage ? https://wiki.icinga.org/display/howtos/Setting+up+Icinga+with+IDOUtils+on+Ubuntu
<Bitvilag> thats the page that I am trying to automate
<sharp15> anyone know if there are directions around for moving from one old LTS release to the newest one?
<alias2234> What do you mean automate ?   Why do you need to automate it ?
<Bitvilag> well for testing purposes i want to re-instal several times
<psilo2> Is there a common way to add pidfile functionality to a daemon outside of the daemon's code itself?  `start-stop-daemon --make-pidfile` is really promising except that it doesn't remove the pidfile when the daemon terminates.
<psilo2> I just want to use monit (which requires pidfiles) without making a little wrapper script for everything
<alias2234> Have no qlue, sorry. Perhaps others on this channel have an answer.
<Bitvilag> psilo2 you could great a cript that checks for process in ps -ef
<Bitvilag> create
<psilo2> Bitvilag: yeah, just trying to avoid recreating that for the 100th time :)
<psilo2> I'm sure tools like `start-stop-daemon` account for edge cases my script wouldn't
<Bitvilag> makes sense:d
<rAnDoM-gUy> Hello all. Can anyone help me find out why my iptables have rules in them that I did not add?
<Bitvilag> thanks 4 the help
<Bitvilag> bye
<psilo2> rAnDoM-gUy: running ufw or any other firewall managers?
<psilo2> rAnDoM-gUy: the rules themselves could be a hint to what added them.
<TJ-> rAnDoM-gUy: There's a shotgun method to look for conf files that possibly contain iptables rules, such files paths and names would likely help identify the owning package, especially if the rules match what is live in netfilters: "sudo grep -rn INPUT /etc/*"
<tristan_> #ubuntu-es
<Shadow}}> Hello, Wondering what the term line is to check for updates or to update..updates?
<rAnDoM-gUy> sudo apt-get update
<rAnDoM-gUy> sudo apt-get upgrade  *installes updates
<Shadow}}> I thought so! Sheesh need to stop second guessing myself or I'll never learn properly...
<rAnDoM-gUy> hehe :)
<rAnDoM-gUy> upgrade is missleading to me.
<dcope> anyone in here using gluster fs? if so, would you suggest using it?
<Shadow}}> May I ask what the G stands for and also what FS stands for..though I think I know the latter.
<dcope> Shadow}}: i have no idea... fs stands for filesystem though
<xangua> !u
<zykotick9> rAnDoM-gUy: note, usind "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" installs ALL available updates, where "sudo apt-get upgrade" does not... just fyi
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<dcope> xangua: gluster fs is the name of the product........
<Shadow}}> Thought so just checking. Sick, So Learning hasn't been going well. Least not stickin.
<dcope> it's not "shortened english"
<dcope> o_O
<dcope> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GlusterFS
<MavKen> Shadow}}, good or bad, I run "apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y" once a day
<Capprentice> o.O!
<Shadow}}> What does the "-y" cause?
<MavKen> answers yes at prompt
<MavKen> instead of the yes/no prompt at each
<Shadow}}> Ahh. So I take it that just auto goes through what I'm now doing  manually?
<MavKen> yep
<Shadow}}> "Manually."*
<psilo2> -y is fine on your desktop I guess.  Careful doing that where reliability is important.
<MavKen> I should probably just add it as a cron job but I like to see whats being changed
<msdaisy> MavKen, Interesting, you're running as root.
<Shadow}}> So can anyone tell me why my puppy linux RAM portable drive OS can "buffer streaming videos" at least twenty times faster than this Xubuntu? I feel as though I could change that...
<Capprentice> Hey do you have an old version of Vidalia bundle avaiable which you can send to me? I can not find any old archives for Tor Browser Bundle!!! It seems all possible places are cleared out -____- !
<MavKen> yeah, on my server I run as root but on laptop go sudo -s first
<Shadow}}> Even biiblio? However thats spelled..
<Moral_> Why does ubuntu ship with 2 android drivers running by defualt? Ashmen and Binder?
<Moral_> s/Ashmen/ashmem
<msdaisy> Capprentice, Probably somewhere on a torrent. Why do you want old vidalia?
<MavKen> Shadow}}, I just moved to xubuntu on my laptop... I love it... much better than unity, may move my desktop to xubuntu too
<Shadow}}> Why does IE10 have built-in whitelists and blacklists to stop me from watching streaming Flash videos? The answer is, Don't ask microsoft cause they said I was looking at malware.... Idiots..
<rAnDoM-gUy> Yep I deleted my windows 7 two weeks ago. So tired of them forcing me to upgrade to a new os every year.
<MavKen> microsoft is stupid...win 8 caused me to install ubuntu/xubuntu on my computers
<Capprentice> msdaisy, I want the Vidalia Control Panel, which is not a part of the newer browser bundle anymore! The TOR developers removed the Control Panel from the newer version :((( !
<Capprentice> And Firefox 31! UI is stupid!
<TJ-> rAnDoM-gUy: So now you've got Ubuntu and have to upgrade to a new release very 6 months instead :)
<Shadow}}> Force upgrade? They just told me mine wasn't Genuine. As if Windows was Genuine to begin with, Point is it couldn't of known that. >-> So now I have to learn Linux, Luckily I started that months back and got well enough to use it basically..
<msdaisy> Capprentice, you realize that if you use an old TBB you won't be private. It will probably have heartbleed bug amongst others in it.
<zykotick9> Capprentice: i believe there is a tor channel on OFTC irc network, perhaps asking there will shed some light?  (i was under, the perhaps incorrect, impression Vidalia was discontinued?)
<Capprentice> zykotick9, I will try that channel :D
<MavKen> Shadow}}, the only thing I miss from the switch is photoshop.... on reason I may fork out the money and get a mac one day
<rAnDoM-gUy> Shadow, by force I mean them stopping support for the os earlier and earlier. Windows 8 might have all of six months lol before windows 9.
<MavKen> lol
<rAnDoM-gUy> MavKen, get GIMP.
<rAnDoM-gUy> Free photoshop and more.
<Shadow}}> Sn0wden released a few documents containing the names and operatives of the programs used to do all the internet overt crap we notice. Tbh... I like the names. Such as Angry Pirate - Disables and Removes a Window's User Account regardless of current usage.
<MavKen> yeah, I havent got the hang of it yet, need to spend more time with it
<rAnDoM-gUy> ahh okay :) As long as you know about it.
<Shadow}}> Mavken: Never been on a Mac actually. o.o
<MavKen> had the 27" imac at old job with 16GB ram... I was spoiled
<Shadow}}> They taught me windows 90..something in 1st grade. So thats what I used up to last year and I formatted a toshiba 1TB portdrive designed for backup into PupLinux RAM only, Give or take on the ram.
<Capprentice> msdaisy, Actually I just need a reliable proxy application which can proxify anything I'm doing on Internet! Actually my ISP is a bit over protective and very law abiding.., blocks most of the Video and Music Download Sites! and also some Social Networking sites. On linux Tor Browser seemed to me the best solution.
<rAnDoM-gUy> Capprentice, look into openvpn.
<msdaisy> Capprentice, a vpn would be easier and faster imo
<rAnDoM-gUy> I use it with openbook.
<Capprentice> rAnDoM-gUy, How to set that up on Ubuntu?
<Capprentice> Is that free?
<Shadow}}> I couldn't get past creating my certificates for a VPN... I mean I created them then the term lines just confused me and I never figured it out.
<msdaisy> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Shadow}}> Actually, In retrospect I believe the lines were faulty. With breaks I noticed the other day pasting broke lines in succession worked just fine, But didn''t when I tried on Xubuntu 13.04
<jabbott> I'm trying to have multiple desktops and monitor 1 shows workspace X and monitor 2 shows workspace Y.   XMonad isn't working properly.  Have any other suggestions?
<Shadow}}> Oh well, Looks like I'm off to reboot and see if Flash runs any quicker. Hmm..Need to save that update line from MavKen before I go.
<MavKen> you usin chromium?
<MavKen> remember to use sudo with it
<rAnDoM-gUy> I used instructions and bundled certificates for vpn book :) really easy to do.
<Shadow}}> Yup. I fanything I use sudo when I'm not supposed to really. Hah
<rAnDoM-gUy> Stop doing that! lol
<rAnDoM-gUy> Messes up permissions I found out the hard way.
<MavKen> Shadow}}, I did some of these when I installed xubuntu on my laptop - http://www.binarytides.com/better-xubuntu-14-04/
<Shadow}}> No.! I believe, If I mess up its my fault and just redo the OS. Not like I have anything important on here.
<rAnDoM-gUy> Ahh okay ^_^
<MavKen> I reinstall ubuntu/xubuntu every 3 weeks or so because i play around and its easier than trying to undo
<Shadow}}> Ooo. I was going to judge the entire thing based off if it included Synapse or not. It did, So I'll bookmark it. Thanks MavKen
<MavKen> np
<Shadow}}> Also, The only problem I've ran into with bleeding edge Synapse is if you leave the CPU on for vasts amounts of time it stops functioning and cannot be executed by a mere click.
<Shadow}}> By execute I actually meant kill.
<Shadow}}> Hmm... Is it "sudo service network-manager restart" or networking-manager?
<Zachary_DuBois> For anyone needing IPTables for an L2TP over IPSec, I found them myself. Here is a copy: http://hastebin.com/ugavanobes.txt
<rAnDoM-gUy> I thought it was sudo service restart /blah/blah
<zykotick9> Shadow}}: try "sudo service net<TAB>" and see if it autocompletes
<Shadow}}> One of the two I just said worked fine, Though It wasn't what I wanted I don't believe.
<Shadow}}> I'm wanting the equilvilant of in windows cmd "IPconfig /release > Ipconfig /renew"
<TJ-> Shadow}}: "sudo ifdown ethX && sudo ifup ethX"
<Shadow}}> That releases and renews the IP?
<TJ-> Shadow}}: If the interface ethX is using DHCP yes
<Shadow}}> My ISP is about as safe as... My own computers. In fact they told me the other month "If you have a hacker problem you can't get rid of them" >_>
<Shadow}}> It is. Thank you very much
<TJ-> Shadow}}: when a DHCP interface comes up "dhclient ethX" is executed which handles the DHCP transaction
<Shadow}}> Least I'm 90% sure it is, Its auto done by my ISP. In a very poor manner and only once every 24 hours.
<mykrob76> afternoon. Any of you able to assist with a Lenovo Yoga 2 11? Installed 14.04 yesterday, and everything works fine except screen brightness control
<TJ-> Shadow}}: If however the interface is managed by Network Manager, the command I gave you won't work.
<Shadow}}> Its Eth0, Direct to a router direct to the modem provided by the ISP.
<Shadow}}> Is there a way to check whats ..eh...controlling it?
<Shadow}}> *managing
<TJ-> Shadow}}: In that case you'd need to use the GUI NM-applet *or* do "nmcli con down id 'Connection Name' && nmcli con up 'Connection Name' "
<TJ-> Shadow}}: The rule generally is, if "/etc/network/interfaces" has an entry for the interface ("iface ethX ...") then Network Manager will, by default, leave it alone
<mykrob76> is there a way in Ubuntu to make the unity dash appear by swiping from outside the touchscreen like in Windows 8?
<Shadow}}> Hmm... So sounds to me like I'll have to change up some stuff to renew my Ip.
<TJ-> Shadow}}: For Nework Manager you can check which connections it has simply with "nmcli con list"
<Beldar> mykrob76, I doubt it.
<Shadow}}> Ahh, nmcli stands for networkmanager client?
<mykrob76> Beldar: oh ,well... Got a small screen, just trying to save real estate. Suppose I can leave the dock on screen but make it smaller.'
<Shadow}}> Hm. Well it popped up my connection I'm using so take that as it IS network manager managed?
<Beldar> mykrob76, Is this using touch or a mouse?
<mykrob76> Beldar, using touch. It's a lenovo yoga. Works fine with the touchpad, just looking at ways to actualy make this touchscreen useful
<Shadow}}> Reminds me. While I'm here do any of you know an alternative to BleachBit?
<Shadow}}> That work on this latest Xubuntu.
<Beldar> mykrob76, Ah, I would be careful just trying to make either OS similar or expect them to be is all.
<Shadow}}> Yes, No? BleachBit hasn't worked properly since I went to 14.04
<Shadow}}> Hmm... Is there a bleeding edge BleachBit? >:D Sounds like a good way to redo my OS and cuss myself alot for doing it despite many warnings.
<Senpos> Hi. Who use Spotify on Linux?
<Beldar> Senpos, we don't support polling here, if you have an actual issue state that.
<Shadow}}> Alwel. Another day, Bye all thank you for the helps.
<Senpos> OK, sorry. After playing new track on Spotify my xfce-notify shows only Song Name and Album. Is it possible to show artist there?
<js_doode> I'm still running ubuntu 10.04 (yes, I know I need to upgrade), but was wondering how I would go about placing a program like Sublime Text on the start menu. Any Ubuntu gurus, much obliged.
<Beldar> js_doode, Not supported
<js_doode> Beldar: so, in my case, I'll just have to start it from terminal, until I upgrade then huh.
<Beldar> Senpos, spotify is a third party technically not supported is all.
<Beldar> js_doode, Just technically not supported here, and you would have to do a a eol specific upgrade, at this point your desktop is not getting upgrades from the ubuntu repos.
<js_doode> Beldar: Ah. I see. Thank you.
<Shadow}}> Heya MavKen, You there?
<js_doode> anyone know where I can see people sharing their ubuntu or linux rigs? Photos. thanks
<MavKen> yes
<MavKen> knee deep in netbeans... whats up?
<Shadow}}> That line failed to open some lock, Asked if I'm root. Anyway to open term as root or something else to bypass the problem?
<Shadow}}> Or just sign in as root?
<zykotick9> js_doode: sidenote (sorta offtopic), but, if you wanna live in the past, debian squeeze is the first debian LTS and is still supported <- it's what Lucid 10.04 was based off of...  just fyi
<Code|Teal> So, I am going to give ubuntu a try on my machine at work and wondering if anyone has experience with a multi monitor setup
<TJ-> Code|Teal: Yes
<Code|Teal> figure that it is not going to work properly on install
<Code|Teal> and figure that it is potentially going to be a nightmare lol
<patrick-> when are the pc games going to be working on linux?
<Code|Teal> patrick-, there are a few that do already
<patrick-> thats the main thing lacking on linux
<Beldar> !topic | patrick-
<ubottu> patrick-: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TJ-> Code|Teal: I've got 3 Nvidia GPUs running 6 monitors on my laptop, with Nvidia proprietary driver. No problems.
<Code|Teal> TJ-, that makes me feel much better lol
<Code|Teal> I have a quad monitor setup right now and have tried a few distros with no real luck
<js_doode> zykotick9: thanks. I'm looking to upgrade to trusty tahr, so i'm moving on. I just can't do it at this particular time. Partly, because I'm working on a project, and I guess laziness to backup :)
<patrick-> i mean the real good ones like car racing games
<patrick-> Code|Teal, had you heard of project torque or heat?
<Shadow}}> Just like to point out its not a lack on linux part but on the world's part for selling out "PC" games.
<Code|Teal> patrick-, not off hand
<Beldar> patrick-, This is not support that is this channels topic.
<Beldar> !ot | Code|Teal patrick-, use the correct channel please
<ubottu> Code|Teal patrick-, use the correct channel please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Code|Teal> ?
<js_doode> zykotick9: But I'm actaully looking to upgrade hardware at this point, which is why I asked where I can go see some latest ubuntu rigs. To get an idea.
<Shadow}}> Can I repeat my question to MavKen? Nvm just said their name so...
<TJ-> Code|Teal: I've got an external Quadro NVS420 here driving 4
<Code|Teal> installing ubuntu is off topic in here?
<Beldar> Code|Teal, random opinions on games is not support.
<MavKen> Shadow}}, can you pm me?  not able to watch channel atm
<Code|Teal> Beldar, yeah... a question was asked about when games were going to be able to run on linux and I said that some are...
<Code|Teal> that is not opinion, that is fact
<Code|Teal> but OK
<Beldar> Code|Teal, Right which to begin with was not a support question, you mistakenly answered, this channel has specific rules, this is not an ego boxing match to prove your point. ;)
<Code|Teal> ego boxing match?!
<jaynext> M$ layoff ... may benefit Linux community ?
<Beldar> !ot | jaynext
<ubottu> jaynext: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jaynext> k ... :)
<jaynext> sorry for inconvenience :p
<Beldar> jaynext, No inconvenience the topic is stated in the channel header clearly.
<Code|Teal> Beldar, I am truly sorry that I answered what I thought was a question about games on ubuntu in the ubuntu support channel... not quite sure what you are talking about with an ego boxing match, but glad you think so lowly about the new people in here
<Trudko> Hi guys I am updating the system and grup-pc configuration poped up I have two option to choose from one is /dev/sda 256060 MB SAMSUNG_SSD_PM851_mSATA_256GB) and /dev/sda9 (129436 MB'; /) not sure which one to pick
<Trudko> btw this is dual boot installation with windows
<Foxhoundz> when I I use the Ubuntu GUI to share a directory, is it using Samba conf to set up the share?
<Beldar> Trudko, W8, this a uefi and are you using the mbr?
<Foxhoundz> I need to make some changes to the shared directories but I don't see any entries for it in the smb.conf file
<Foxhoundz> Since I'm tunneling to the PC through SSH, I can't use the GUI window to configure it
<Trudko> Beldar: frankly not sure
<Trudko> how can I find out?
<Code|Teal> forgot, people like Beldar are the reason I dont use ubuntu, I will cancel my download and go elsewhere then
<Code|Teal> sorry to bother everyone
<Foxhoundz> Rage
<Foxhoundz> Anyway, my question still stands :)
<Beldar> Trudko, Easiest for me to know would be from a script run, are you on the ubuntu desktop?
<Trudko> y
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Trudko run a pastebin the script output.
<ubottu> Trudko run a pastebin the script output.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> and*
<Trudko> ok give me few minutes
<Guest71325> someone italian?
<daftykins> !it | Guest71325
<ubottu> Guest71325: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest71325> thanks!
<daftykins> prago? ;)
<Guest71325> "prego" ;)
<daftykins> thanks ^_^
<Trudko> Beldar: www.pastie.org/9407602
<walterbit> question about nvidia drivers. Can I install latest nvidia331 driver or update is only for newest graphic cards?
<bekks> walterbit: Which model do you have exactly?
<walterbit> bekks: GF119M [GeForce GT 520MX]
<Beldar> Trudko, Kind of a messy install, you have a efi boot partition sda1 but standard installs of both MS and ubuntu and no use of the mbr. My guess is sda9 sda is the mbr and nothing is there right now.
<BluBoyHD> ciao
<kux> Hi all! Using unzip doesn't recognize spaces when I specify a variable in my script. Help?!
<Trudko> Beldar: well this is dell latopt so there was preinstalled some stuff only thing I did was to split windows parition to make space for Ubuntu and swap parition
<BluBoyHD> !lista
<ubottu> BluBoyHD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wheatthin> kux, use " "
<Trudko> Beldar: so what would you recomend to do?
<Beldar> Trudko, The W7 is your install?
<walterbit> bekks: Just trying to use Crystalspace but it fails... I think it is for the graphic card issue
<kux> for x in $(find . -name "*.zip"); do unzip $x -d ${x%????}; done
<kux> but files like "this zip file.zip" are read as "this" "zip" "file.zip"
<kux> help if you can :)
<wheatthin> ' '
<Trudko> Beldar: what do you mean by "MY" install ? (and it is W8 if that matter)
<Trudko> if by MY you mean if I installed then no, It was preinstalled by Dell
<Beldar> Trudko, Ah says W7 on the script, not sure what to do to be honest it is missing the standard efi boot stuff showing in the MS or ubuntu boot info. Other than a efi boot partition sda1 and it is a gpt HD.
<bekks> walterbit: I never heard of Crystalspace - what is it?
<Trudko> well right now everything is working so can I skip the whole process it is neccessery ? what I am actually doing is I have exported list of installed packages from another machine and now I have installed them using udo aptitude update && cat pkglist | xargs sudo aptitude install -y
<walterbit> an open source game engine
<Symphonym> How/where do I install adobe reader in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Beldar> Trudko, Can't say myself to many outliers.
<OerHeks> Symphonym, it is removed from the repos, so i guess not ? if you find a linux package, it must be old (2007)  http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=Unix
<Beldar> Symphonym, The original ubuntu version has been discontinued, there are pdf readers installed and the adobe was like version 9
<Symphonym> OerHeks: Ah I see, well I get the error: "The document you are trying to load requires Adobe Reader 8 or higher"
<Trudko> Beldar: well according to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/23418/what-do-i-select-for-grub-install-devices-after-an-update I should check /dev/sda
<Trudko> and according to comment there should be option Don't install grub in next screen so lets try that
<Beldar> Trudko, don;t do that you have nothing in sda now.
<Beldar> Trudko, The link is for a msdos you have gpt.
<jjsandles> I heard ubuntu is going bankrupt
<Dragon64> Symphonym: you can still get a deb for version 9 on adobe.com That should be sufficient
<Beldar> !ot | jjsandles
<ubottu> jjsandles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Symphonym> Dragon64: I tried doing that but I got some warning that the package is old/bad/corrupted, not taking chances :/
<conner5_> Hey all I am having some terrrible trouble with permissions and my web app projects. I keep getting a permission denied error and I do not know how to fix it.
<Dragon64> thats up to you, works great for me
<walterbit> hey, they got their own channel! lets ask there
<jjsandles> walterbit: You first
<c0ffee> can anyone help with ibus and remapping keys ?
<c0ffee> does modifying /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev have immediate effect or some update has to be run?
<Caffeine> I'm installing 14.04 right now and I chose to encrypt... It's asking me for a "security key" which should be entered each time I reboot... Seeing the width of the boxes, I'm a little confused as to what is called a "security key" here. Is that the encryption key (in which case I usually create something quite long and complex, or is that the user password? or something else?
<21WAARVHM> sup guys, a friend of mine just installed ubuntu 14.04 but his avm usb wlan stick isn't working. it can't find any wlan networks, but he can find the device itself via "lsusb". any ideas how to get it working?
<RainMan28> Guys, I installed a package which listens on certain ports (8080,8443,etc). After installing and confirming the package is running, when I do netstat -ln I don't see those ports active and being listened to...what is my next step to check?
<Jeffrey_f> Caffeine: Password, or more accurately, PASS PHRASE to unlock the encrypted disk.  Difficult but memorable so you don't forget it
<own> RainMan28: sudo lsof -i :port          maybe?
<RainMan28> own: tried sudo lsof -i :8443 and just get zero output
<litropy> how do I unmount an encrypted home folder from an external drive?
<bekks> litropy: you cant as long as the user is logged in.
<litropy> bekks, Ah. So a complete logout is my only option?
<bekks> litropy: Correct.
<RainMan28> Guys, I installed a package which listens on certain ports (8080,8443,etc). After installing and confirming the package is running, when I do netstat -ln I don't see those ports active and being listened to...what is my next step to check?
<litropy> thx, bekks
<bekks> RainMan28: Check the configuration and the logs of that package.
<RainMan28> bekks: ok, how could I go about doing that? I am new to linux
<walterbit> bekks: So for my 2 yeard old graphic card did i need to update driver form nvidia?
<forevertheuni> Hi. I have an app that stopped working as user but it's ok as root. What's the best way to debug this?
<OerHeks> forevertheuni, by starting: what app, and what ubuntu version ?
<bekks> walterbit: Which driver version do you use currently?
<k1l_> forevertheuni: as a guess: see if the folders and files in /home belong to your user
<walterbit> bekks: 304 and in synaptic package manager I see 331
<bekks> walterbit: You do not need to upgrade then.
<walterbit> bekks: Really? 331 is newer and is not installed at now
<walterbit> maybe it makes work my card
<bekks> walterbit: And since 304 is working fine, you do not need to upgrade. You can, but there is no need to.
<walterbit> ah ok, but is not working fine at all
<bekks> walterbit: Can you elaborate on that please?
<walterbit> bekks: well, as i told you i want to run a game engine, and fail because of the graohic card
<bekks> walterbit: I am still waiting on exact messages :)
<walterbit> bekks: the error is that it is not loading parallaxtest
<walterbit> the little info about this on the web is that is an envidia graphic issue
<walterbit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603267
<javo> Hi the room
<bekks> walterbit: There are other errors before, like the alsa thing.
<javo> i'm looking for orientation. Not sure if this is the indicate place for that
<walterbit> alsa works well in my computer
<javo> Iḿ using 14.04
<javo>  and after last installation of ubuntu base package, my device become crazy
<javo> no network, nor graphic card identifying, no sound
<javo> and dunno how restore it
<SilentDis> Is there a guide to install Win7 alongside a *ubuntu install?  I haven't had windows on a computer for 10 years, and just got an at-home position that i'll need windows for.
<c0ffee> why changes to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/* do not affect keyboard layouts, should I run some command to update system after changes?
<bekks> walterbit: The error messages states that the also plugin cannot be loaded, and as a dependency of that, the software renderer for the sound subsystem couldnt be loaded. Thats not a nvidia issue really :)
<bekks> !dualboot | SilentDis
<ubottu> SilentDis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SilentDis> bekks: thank you. would it be, in your expirience, just 'easier' to backup /dev/sda1 with rsync, repartition the drive off boot medium ahead, install windows to first partition, then install ubuntu back on /dev/sda2?
<walterbit> bekks: sorry, my problem is exactly that one http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-games-ubuntu/2013-November/005963.html
<walterbit> the other link is similar error but just other sorry
<OerHeks> SilentDis, we recomment installing win7 first ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<Joseph_> Gens , from the ubuntu server , anyway to access the browser in command line ? because internet is not working , basically from gui if we open we need to enter user name and password . but I don’t know how to enter user name and password  ..any one advise or any other way to get the internet access
<TJ-> walterbit: have you run walktest under gdb to capture a backtrace?
<walterbit> TJ-: I dont know what gdb is
<Lobster> is it normal for ubuntu to run java games faster or is my windows drivers messed up?
<SilentDis> OerHeks: so, backup /dev/sda1, boot off liveUSB, partition /dev/sda to 2 30GiB partitions, install windows to the first, install ubuntu to /dev/sda2, restore install?
<TJ-> Joseph_: "lynx" or "www-browser" aka "w3m" are command-line browsers
<SilentDis> OerHeks: I should note, my home is /dev/sdb1, and has been for a long time.  ssd for the os and all :)
<navandres11911_> Hi there. Can someone help me with a cron(very simple problem)?
<TJ-> walterbit: 'gdb' is the GNU DeBugger
<OerHeks> SilentDis, yes, sounds good. no need to backup sda1 i guess, if your home is sdbX
<SilentDis> OerHeks: true, there's something out there to grab pack lists, right?
<SilentDis> OerHeks: so after i get my installs done, I just run a pre-built package list install?  i remember seeing something about that, just never had a use for it till now lol
<bekks> SilentDis: I'd rather backup the filesystem, rather than the device node - and for a full backup, I'd use tar.
<bekks> walterbit: I dont think thats your problem. I guess you have another problem.
<SilentDis> bekks: rsync, yes.  my /home is already backed up to external media for that.  plenty of space to backup /, if it's even necessary...  which, thinking about it, really isn't.
<bekks> SilentDis: I'd use tar at that point.
<TJ-> walterbit: I can reproduce the error here... hold on whilst I investigate
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7826741/
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7826741/
<walterbit> ok thanks TJ-
<javo> now i'm loading system from an external device with 13.04- but need to restore my system. Is there a way to do it without reinstall whole system?
<Joseph_> any location to store the password ?
<walterbit> bekks: yep i get the errors crystalspace.system:  Error setting directory ‘parallaxtest’! crystalspace.system:  Error initializing system!
<OerHeks> SilentDis, see http://askubuntu.com/a/137991 (only for repository packages, not PPA )
<bekks> walterbit: And you get additional errors, before, regarding the sound system.
<SilentDis> bekks: I think OerHeks has a bit better 'solution' for me.  /home is off on another drive.  *ubuntu and windows 7 get spots on an SSD.  just dumping my *ubuntu install won't really hurt after all, just have to note the PPAs I'm on, and restore those.
<walterbit> bekks: i will see for the alsa thing
<TJ-> bekks: walterbit No, the error is just the parallaxtest directory
<TJ-> walterbit: is this what you see? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7826753/
<walterbit> TJ-: nope exactly, i get this NOTIFY: World saving enabled. ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment. crystalspace.system:  Error setting directory ‘parallaxtest’! crystalspace.system:  Error initializing system! Cleaning up...
<SilentDis> OerHeks, bekks: what's rather funny about all this is it's kind of 'backwards' from the problem most people face.  I've not run Windows in almost 10 years; I don't wanna muck with something new when I already have something that works lmao
<old> hey
<javo> hello?
<old> ye bro
<walterbit> bekks: i remember to get alsa ok cuz one year ago i try it with sound applications. ardour or lmms i dont remember now
<bekks> javo: 13.04 isnt supported anymore.
<old> whats purpose of this?
<javo> I know. my problem is with the 14.04
<Joseph_> ant thought pls ?
<javo> seems to be crashed after an ubuntu-base package installation
<bekks> javo: So whats the actuall error you get with your 14.04?
<old> is baktrak good ?
<javo> not network, not raphic card, no sound
<old> no man,works fine
<bekks> old: We dont know, it isnt supported in here.
<TJ-> walterbit: OK, I see the fault. The file it is looking and its associated files have been moved from data/shader/... to data/old-shader/... and newer files are in data/shader/...
<old> yo tj
<old> wher u from
<walterbit> so what i need to do, change the directory in any conf file, or copy and paste from old directory to new?
<OerHeks> old,  yeah, backtrack is good... only not supported here ... oh, it is discontinued, EOL
<old> man im lovin this xchat
<javo> bekks : It doesn't identfy my graphic card anymore, nor network access, nor sound is running
<old> jevo u can use proprietary dvers ,no?
<TJ-> walterbit: I'm not sure right now, I'm investigating the code
<walterbit> ok thanks!
<javo> I've been using
<foggyb> hi guys
<foggyb> i need help with AWS instance and VNC login
<old> ok COD time
<javo> that 14.04 without any problem, until that uubuntu-base actualization
<foggyb> ive' got it mostly working, but the screen is totally grey
<rungtung> What plugin do I need for tube type of sites? flash? i can play youtube but not other tube sites
<foggyb> i followed this guide: http://gordoncluster.wordpress.com/2013/08/29/creating-an-ubuntu-machine-on-ec2-with-graphics-and-all/
<yabbounic> im in synaptic checking the properties of libglu1-mesa, i need libGLU.so.1 32 bit packages, my system is 64 bit, do you know how i can get these ?
<javo> Is there a way to uninstall that base-package and return to previous version?
<bekks> javo: There is no way to downgrade Ubuntu.
<javo> not dowgrade it, but restore a previous state in the same 14.04
<javo> It was working fine
<walterbit> TJ-: /etc/crystalspace-2.0 i found an archive here, dont understand it but i think is the configuration
<javo> or how manually restore the network, set the graphic card, and the sound...
<multimedia> hi
<nyrelem> hi
<javo> hi
<nyrelem> how can I avoid ubuntu crash message after login?
<D|nA> nyrelem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<TJ-> walterbit: The fault seems to be that some files are missing from one of the crystalspace packages, specifically the directory "usr/share/crystalspace-2.0/data/maps/parallaxtest/"
<nyrelem> thanx, but if I disable apport, ubuntu will not be better in future)
<nyrelem> what a root reason of message?
<walterbit> TJ-: I see parallaxtest folder, but in data
<TJ-> walterbit: which version of Ubuntu are you using? 14.04 has no package containing any "parallaxtest"
<walterbit> 14.04 but i say i see in data parallaxtest folder in the crystalspace folder (crystalspace2.0/data
<TJ-> walterbit: did you upgrade tha system from an earlier Ubuntu release?
<walterbit> yes
<TJ-> walterbit: I don't see any parallaxtest, what is the full path to that directory that you're referring to?
<TJ-> walterbit: It sounds as if what you're seeing is a left-over from a previous release
<walterbit> wait i tell you now...
<Joseph_> Gens , from the ubuntu server , anyway to access the browser in command line ? because internet is not working , basically from gui if we open we need to enter user name and password . but I don’t know how to enter user name and password  ..any one advise or any other way to get the internet access
<Joseph_> i try many option
<Joseph_> not happen
<Joseph_> pls hel
<rww> w3m
<walterbit> now i got it. i see the folder parallaxtest but in the downloaded package. installed package got less things
<eeee> Joseph_: or elinks
<daftykins> Joseph_: you don't need a browser to resolve networking.
<eeee> if that's what you're asking ?
<rww> daftykins: you do if you're using crapternet with a login page
<Joseph_> need to enter user name and passworrd
<Joseph_> what is the other option?
<TJ-> walterbit: The parallaxtest files were in Lucid 10.04 but were removed before 12.04 Precise.
<smecin> hi guys
<smecin> yay
<smecin> We have AstaraOS 22 now ubuntu
<smecin> you got that right ubuntu
<smecin> [smecin-0x71@localhost ~]$ uname -a
<smecin> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.16.0-0.rc5.git1.1.fc22.x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Jul 16 18:49:10 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<smecin> [smecin-0x71@localhost ~]$
<OerHeks> smecin, good. do you have a support Q?
<smecin> nope i am canonical team lead
<smecin> where are you team
<smecin> save the source code
<smecin> keep the binary only
<smecin> is blender 2.7.1.1.rpm already publish guys
<smecin> publish it they need it
<OerHeks> !ot | smecin don't troll please
<ubottu> smecin don't troll please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> smecin: please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support. thanks
<rungtung> is a listview scrollable?
<fakr> hi, what was the tool to paste to pastebin from the terminal?
<Slart> fakr: pastebinit?
<k1l_> !pastebinit | fakr
<ubottu> fakr: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<smecin> wait isn't ubuntu now use rpm
<teward> fakr, pastebinit.  see that factoid that ubottu just spit out
<Slart> fakr: there are a couple of others as well..
<smecin> not apt right
<walterbit> TJ-: i copy from the downloaded file to the usr/crystalspace2.0/data/maps the parallaxtest folder and now run with other errors, but first error was solved :D
<wizzkidd> hi all, i'm running ubuntu server 14.04, just performed a distribution upgrade from 13.10 and the networking has stopped working.  Could anyone provide me any pointers (my interfaces was previously setup to bond (team) 2 nics together), ive made no changes to the interfaces file, yet the networking no longer works.)
<Guest11869> Has the Ubuntu Manifesto been superseded by commercial interests?
<TJ-> walterbit: see bug #1249676
<ubottu> bug 1249676 in crystalspace (Ubuntu) "Walktest causes crystalspace to crash" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249676
<rww> Guest11869: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion, please
<Guest11869> Thanks.
<Joseph_> how do we fix the network issues
<Joseph_> 'in server ?
<walterbit> well tomorrow i still looking for get it to work ok. TJ- thanks, now i get it partially fixed ;)
<walterbit> its time to slip
<TJ-> walterbit: I think I've found a solution for you
<walterbit> yep
<TJ-> walterbit: there's a git repository containing that code as part of the full CS, at https://github.com/crystalspace/CS
<tortib> Hello everyone.  Can someone help me diagnose this issue with snmp?  I installed the snmp-mibs-downloader and now I'm getting these errors when running snmpwalk http://paste.ubuntu.com/7826950/
<TJ-> walterbit: You could clone that repository to your home directory, then create a symbolic-link to the parallaxtest directory
<walterbit> good idea! but i have copied it right now in usr/crystalsp.../data/maps
<walterbit> and the error have gone ;) but the application is not running, this is what i going to investigate tomorrow
<TJ-> walterbit: The scripts also look in ~/parallaxtest/ if the system directory doesn't exist, which avoids having to mess with system package locations
<walterbit> TJ-: downloading the package from your link
<TJ-> walterbit: That does work... and then I'm seeing lots of "invalid buffer destination" when doing "walktest -verbose"
<walterbit> uff
<walterbit> i going to use -verbose more times :)
<TJ-> walterbit: That is solved with "sudo apt-get install crystalspace-glshader-cg" but then it causes "walktest: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/crystalspace-2.0/glshader_cg.so: undefined symbol: cgCreateContext"
<Nordom> hello
<Nordom> I am building a linux machine, and I was wonder if using a Server mobo vs a normal Mobo would make any difference?
<tortib> Can someone help me with SNMP?  I'm trying to get my interface statistics for cacti with SNMP but it isn't returning any data. :(
<wheatthin> Nordom, depends on what you're using it for.
<FunnyMouse> Ladies and gentlemen
<wheatthin> Nordom, I'm in a dual quad xeon server.. it's doing fine as an every day machine
<FunnyMouse> I come here today
<FunnyMouse> To curse you motherfuckers
<wheatthin> FunnyMouse, please leave.
<Nordom> Wheatthin, I plan on turn it into a gaming linux machine utilizing VT-D, and using xen VM
<FunnyMouse> I TRIED TO SWITCH MY NICK INTO THIS CHANNEL NAME
<FunnyMouse> BUT YOU SHIT MOTHER FUCKERS
<FunnyMouse> TOOK IT
<Nordom> wheatthin, http://www.overclock.net/t/1205216/guide-create-a-gaming-virtual-machine is my inspiration
<php> is funnymouse banned yet
<eeee> yeah
<php> good
<wheatthin> gaming virtually isn't worth it. You can create a dedicated server and then do it that way, but vm 3d graphics isn't going to be as smooth as you think
<wheatthin> Nordom, it won't fully utilize your gaming graphics cards drivers that way.
<Nordom> wheatthin, not by using xen and having a vt-d capable motherboard?
<wheatthin> nope.
<Nordom> wheatthin, why is that?
<wheatthin> It's just simple fact that virtual graphics drivers aren't equivalent to dedicated host gaming drivers.
<TJ-> wheatthin: It *isn't* virtual when it uses VT-d
<TJ-> The guest has full access to the PCI I/O register mappings, that's the point of VT-d
<Nordom> wheatthing are you familiar with VT-D technology?
<TJ-> sorry, I meant it isn't 'virtualised' as in, the graphics device isn't emulated
<TJ-> Nordom: Xen with VT-d passthrough is great for a HVM domU
<Nordom> TJ-, HVM domU?
<doherty> When I log in, unity doesn't start up. I get the wallpaper, and usually a cursor I can move around and right-click on the wallpaper. But the dash and the menu are missing. Can't open it with the meta key. Can't open a terminal with CTRL-ALT-T. What do?
<TJ-> Nordom: HVM=Hardware Virtual Machine (in contrast to a Para-Virtualised VM), and domU == domain User a.k.a Guest VM (as opposed to dom0 domain (ring) 0 host hypervisor
<Nordom> doherty, is this a unity3d question or a ubuntu question?
<Nordom> TJ-, Thank you for the clarificaiton. This is what I want to do
<doherty> Nordom: Dunno. I generally expect ubuntu to be able to start a graphical session properly. It could this morning. Now it can't. *shrug*
<mkdmz> tes
<TJ-> doherty: At a terminal I believe you can do "unity --reset" or similar
<mkdmz> I just intalled gimp, inkscape and mypaint.  They won't run.  I get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libgomp.so.1
<doherty> TJ-: `unity --reset` is deprecated and appears to do nothing.
<TJ-> doherty: Ahhh, for 14.04 you'll need "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity" which may required "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<Nordom> TJ-, I played with Ubuntu on my gaming machine, but I wasn't VT-d capable. So I was force to do boot... This Mobo is actually ding as my 16 gigs of ram are drop to 1333mhz and I can only access 12 gigs of them and my usb3 ports dont work anymore.... (I swapped ram and didnt help, wifes machine is same mobo works fine, this one is done) So anyways I been chopping at the bit for some time to making a gaming capible VM linux machine
<doherty> I'm not sure how to get any insight into what unity is doing/failing to do
<b100s> hi2all
<doherty> TJ-: I'll give it a shot
<b100s> does exist any lightweight xlsx viewer for ubuntu?
<Nordom> TJ-, Forced to duel boot*, and this mobo is dieing*... Sorry I should have proof read
<kostkon> doherty, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<mkdmz> I just intalled gimp, inkscape and mypaint.  They won't run.  I get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libgomp.so.1
<anomaly_> I am using ssmtp for sending mail.  according to /var/log/mail.log I have a few dozen spam messages being sent out through one of my wordpress.org sites.  I shut it down, deleted the directory (after gzip'ng the dir for backup), restarted apache but I still see messages going out.  what am I missing to track down how this is happening?  is there a way to see what ssmtp is sending?
<mkdmz> Anyone know what package contains libgomp.so ?
<TJ-> mkdmz: "dpkg -S libgomp.so" or if the package isn't installed "apt-file search libgomp.so"
<Loshki> anomaly_: start with "egrep -i ssmtp /var/log/syslog" and see what it says...
<rww> mkdmz: gcc-4.4 or gcc-4.6, depending on your ubuntu version. Ultimately, you're probably looking for the build-essential package
<Loshki> mkdmz: apt-cache search libgomp
<anomaly_> Loshki: it is telling me the same thing mail.log is.  Jul 20 16:41:58 system sSMTP[9001]: Sent mail for user@foodomain.com (221 OK) uid=0 username=user outbytes=538
<vadi2> Where can I find the interface to configure/work with the radeon open-source driver?
<omerraja> h
<doherty> OK, so running `unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity` gets unity sort-of running. There's no clock in the menu bar, or the drop down to log out, for example. And it never seems to end execution, so that seems like it isn't going to /actually/ fix anything unless I'm OK with running that from a VT every time in order to get a crippled unity interface -___-
<Loshki> anomaly_: you could replace /usr/bin/sendmail with a script that makes a copy of all outbound mail. Actually, I'd be more concerned one of your apache servers is compromised & generating spam...
<anomaly_> Loshki when I removed the directory containing the wordpress site, I have not seen a spam message yet with tail -f /var/log/mail.log, so that is one positive.  do you have a recommendation for a howto on replacing as you mention, that is friendly to non programmers?  ha.
<silverio> Hello everybody :)
<javo> hi silverio todo bien?
<silverio> Hi javo... nop
<silverio> I have been googling for the whole day and trying to solve a problem but... I couldn't
<silverio> and you?
<hans_> can i place a mint mate qustion
<silverio> I don't know if somebody could help me with it. Just I donno why now I cannot run win8, when i try it, grub says that file/bootmgfe.efi/endEntire  error: cannot load image
<javo> silverio: more or less the same. where at least suggested a couples of things and had the patience on explain me how to try them was in ubuntu uk. I suggest you try there
<javo> #ubuntu-uk
<ronkrt1> using a ubuntu install for a vps when i login via ssh as root i have username@domain: in the console, when i login with a user i created i get $
<ronkrt1> what am i doing wrong for the user?
<TJ-> silverio: Are you booted into Ubuntu right now?
<silverio> Javo, no entiendo muy bien.
<silverio> yes
<silverio> I am in mint17
<silverio> updated by repositories upgrade
<silverio> from Mint16
<TJ-> silverio: Mint isn't Ubuntu
<silverio> You are right
<silverio> I am sorry
<jellf> hi all
<TJ-> silverio: Your issue though, will be that you have a UEFI motherboard... and its boot-menu has lost/never had/corrupted its entry for Windows, *or* the Windows boot-loader files in the EFI System Partition (a FAT file-system usually 1st on the disk) has missing/corrupted Windows boot files. If your Linux OS has booted in UEFI mode you should have the EFI SP mounted at "/boot/efi/" and be able to explore that file-system to check if the Windows files look to be wha
<TJ-> t a web-search shows you should be there
<_zoggy_> hmm 14.04 has fail2ban v0.8.11
<silverio> My original OS was Win8, but I installed Mint, it was in dual mode pretty good for long time, but a couple of week ago I detected that I caouldn't join Win8 anymore, it coincide with an update and a boot-repair ran.
<silverio> I can join my files of Win8 from Mint
<silverio> no problem of it
<silverio> but I cannot run Win8 itself
<Ben64> silverio: you should try the mint support channel or maybe ##windows can help you get windows to boot, but probably not mint
<daftykins> !mint | silverio
<ubottu> silverio: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I add sub interfaces to my server?
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: care to explain what you mean?
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, I need to add IPs on other subnets to the only adaptor in the box
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: ah ok, so making it a multi-homed host
<feitingen> Jeeves_Moss: sudo ip address add dev eth0 10.0.0.254/24
<Jeeves_Moss> yes
<feitingen> Jeeves_Moss: that will do it temporarily, to make it permanent, it depends on your distro
<daftykins> (pro tip - we're in an ubuntu support channel, we only support ubuntu)
<feitingen> Jeeves_Moss: here's how to do it on recent ubuntu/debian: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#iproute2_method
<feitingen> daftykins: doesn't hurt to be nice ;)
<daftykins> feitingen: sorry i forgot the smiley :)
<feitingen> daftykins: no worries, i forgot which channel i was in :)
<OerHeks> feitingen, Jeeves_Moss using that info from debian is wrong on ubuntu, as /etc/network/interfaces is controlled by networkmanager, use /etc/network/interfaces.d/eth to set those statics
<mchavez> ???
<feitingen> OerHeks: cool, didn't know that, when did that happen?
<OerHeks> feitingen, not sure when this was introduced. 13.04 ?
<rungtung> Add the following line to your ~/.bashrc file on Linux or to your ~/.bash_profile on Mac OS X:
<rungtung> export PATH=${PATH}:$HOME/gsutil
<feitingen> OerHeks: i'm still stuck managing a bunch of 12.04 and 10.04 :(
<rungtung> there is no bashrc by default?
<OerHeks> feitingen, from 12.4 as far as i can see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/interfaces.5.html
<reisio> rungtung: either there is or there isn't
<TJ-> OerHeks: Network Manager isn't controlling "/etc/network/interfaces", that is provided by ifupdown.
<OerHeks> TJ-, you are correct, sorry for this half-true info.
<TJ-> OerHeks: I think I know what you were getting at :) ... runparts was introduced to provide "/etc/network/interfaces.d/" because of the proliferation of multi-interface systems making managing "interfaces" a pain... now other packages (and users) can add per-interface configuration files into the "interfaces.d/" directory without changing the base configuration, or any other runparts config
<OerHeks> TJ-, did ubuntu introduce  /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder same time?
<AmanMinhas> hey
<TJ-> OerHeks: No, that's been around a lot longer I think... I recall when interfaces.d/ was introduced the scripts failed to call runparts on that directory. I was the one that fixed that bug after being caught out by it for about a day :)
<AmanMinhas> help
<OerHeks> TJ-, great, thanks for that :-)
<OerHeks> now i am up2date
<OerHeks> AmanMinhas, just ask your question
<TJ-> OerHeks: I think the runparts apt/sources.list.d/ was introduced by Debian
<TJ-> We just inherit them :)
<xuboo> hello, I'm having trouble getting audio to work, I was wondering if anyone would try and help me get it fixed
<silverio> mmmm nobody home there :) in any case, thank you everyone here
<OerHeks> xuboo, have you tried this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<xuboo> hello, I'm having trouble getting audio to work, I was wondering if anyone would try and help me get it fixed
<rungtung> How do I uninstall something I apt-get installed?
<xuboo> try sudo apt-get remove programname
<xuboo> *program_name
<ronin> is it safe to 'rm .viminfo'
<daftykins> rename it instead
<daftykins> then you don't have to
<silverio> Good night
<Squasher> howdy world!
#ubuntu 2015-07-13
<nicomachus> OerHeks: there's an Ubuntu Tweak and Unity Tweak
<nicomachus> they do different thigns
<nicomachus> things*
<OerHeks> nicomachus, thanks, i have them both. but i use unity-tweak mostly
<ssimon> dvf2=ubuntu& not issue... but ubuntu studio is my system
<ssimon> How do I use system <ubuntu> when it works best even though dvf2 isn't available at all and ssl doesn't get the picture?
<ssimon> I am a volunteer songwriter who needs ubuntu studio, not dvf2
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker
<easyOnMe> are you online man
<easyOnMe> histo: are you still online
<kobe> hello
<bluefox83> just installed fresh 15.04 and gnome-shell...gnome wont start
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bluefox83> it goes black then jumps back to the login screen
<nicomachus> bluefox83: did you get grub?
<bluefox83> gnome-shell refuses to start :(
<bluefox83> nicomachus: huh?
<nicomachus> bluefox83: you actually got to the login screen and were able to type in your password and everything?
<ssimon> Only solution I can think of is reinstall Debian and then run 0-AD
<bluefox83> nicomachus: yeah..then it just jumps back to the login screen
<kobe> it happens to me before
<nicomachus> bluefox83: nvidia gpu?
<ssimon> ssimon- leaving, going to go play 0-AD
<django_> good day al
<django_> hey all how do i select: ubuntu *desktop* .iso
<SchrodingersScat> django_: can you give more detail?
<django_> should I download 62bit or 32 bit
<django_> SchrodingersScat, trying to setup the USB universal installer
<SchrodingersScat> if you can run 64bit then normally you'd go with that
<django_> SchrodingersScat, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop in the dropdown should I go with the one that says recommended?
<SchrodingersScat> django_: worth a shot and up to you.  do you know which your machine is?
<TheGoose1212> d
<django_> SchrodingersScat, i dont
<django_> SchrodingersScat, http://pasteboard.co/1UMKH4Nk.png
<django_> thats what i see
<TheGoose1212> So I just got a domain name, and I have a lamp stack setup on my pc, but how to I get that working with my domain name?
<easyOnMe> the command scp -v is for what
<TheGoose1212> New to this stuff and just curious as to how I direct the wordpress, etc to the site
<SchrodingersScat> django_: I see the same thing.  If the 64-bit version doesn't work then you'll know you need the 32, and you'll have to reimage the usb.
<easyOnMe> SchrodingersScat: the command scp -v is for what more specifically the -v does what?
<django_> SchrodingersScat, well this laptop is 64bit
<SchrodingersScat> !man | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<SchrodingersScat> django_: well, thar you go :)
<django_> lol
<SchrodingersScat> easyOnMe: -v is verbose in this case.  which is common
<django_> SchrodingersScat, for this: http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/1464/u/img/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows/image-createausbstickonwindows-3.jpg step #2 you just use the ubuntu installation right
<django_> SchrodingersScat, i also need to resize partition for w8 alongside ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> TheGoose1212: normally you set that up through your registrar, yeah?  Should be able to plug in your IP address into whatever webui they offer?
<SchrodingersScat> !dualboot | django_
<ubottu> django_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<django_> SchrodingersScat, ty
<SchrodingersScat> welcome, good luck
<Tumbtack> oh god
<Tumbtack> Iwata died today
<Tumbtack> ._.
<easyOnMe> linux truly rocks
<easyOnMe> you people here are just awesome
<easyOnMe> :)
<easyOnMe> SchrodingersScat: does scp works like sftp that when some files fails to upload due to connection issues it will continue to upload the files that failed to upload when connection resumes
<Loshki> easyOnMe: The scp's I've used don't resume as you describe. To get that effect, I have to use rsync with the --partial flag set.
<easyOnMe> Loshki: how do you do that
<Loshki> easyOnMe: some variant of rsync -av --partial --progress <src> <dest> will copy files from <src> to <dest> and if the connection drops, when you reissue the command, if will continue copying where it left off (more or less).
<easyOnMe> Loshki: thanks I want more info about rsync do you know of an online resource I could read on
<easyOnMe> thanks
<Loshki> easyOnMe: Start here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync
<k1mmyyy> hi guys
<k1mmyyy> i used fixparts to fix my messed up hybrid uefi/mbr thing
<k1mmyyy> and now i'm trying to install ubuntu, because it finally recognizes the unallocated space i created for it using window's disk management
<k1mmyyy> ok this is probably too complicated to get solved here
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Write up your issue in a text file and paste to our pastebin site.
<k1mmyyy> well a lot of typing can be saved here, this is my thread on ubuntuforums
<k1mmyyy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284662&page=2&p=13319790#post13319790
<k1mmyyy> i used fixparts and it seems to have worked
<k1mmyyy> now i'm in the liveusb, but here's the thing -- i can boot it up in either uefi or "legacy" (mbr i think) mode still
<k1mmyyy> if i do it in uefi, when i get to the step where you choose where to install , i don't get the "install ubuntu alongside w8" option, but the unallocated space does appear in the "something else" gparted menu choice
<k1mmyyy> if i do legacy instead, the "install ubuntu alongside w8" does appear
<k1mmyyy> and if i select it, it warns me about what it's about to do, but i don't know if it'll mess up the boot partition or something
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Sounds like a EFI thing. EriC^^ Ya occupied ? Can you advise ?
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, one sec, gonna upload a pic that should explain current situation well
<Unknown-User> My HDD temp fluctuates 43-48 C. The fans have been cleaned, and i have my laptop on a stand with ventilation underneath. Is there any software that could help me have more control over the fans so i can keep the whole unit a little cooler? Thank you.
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, here: http://i.imgur.com/6n0UDjA.jpg
<k1mmyyy> so that's what happens if i click "something else" in legacy mode
<k1mmyyy> that ~490gb free space is where i wanna put ubuntu
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: K; look'n but be aware, I have no experience with UEFI .
<k1mmyyy> i'll get a quick pic of what happens when i click "alongside w8"
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, and here's what the "alongside w8" option gives me: http://i.imgur.com/KRhKkl2.jpg
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Look'n
<k1mmyyy> so i guess my question is, will the "alongside w8" option work here, or mess things up
<k1mmyyy> because, correct me if i'm wrong, you want to let windows be first in the boot menu or something
<knckO> Hello all
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: I "think" will be doing wrong in this instance as free space has been created. Booting in EFI mode, what does the installer see in " something else" and pointing the installer to the unallocated space ?( I can see whare we might want to create the partitons for '/' and 'swap') .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, i've gotta go now, but in efi mode, there is *only* "something else", no w8 option
<k1mmyyy> and it sees the same partition table, iirc
<k1mmyyy> but there's the issue of where to install the boot loader
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Boot loaded on a single drive system will always be 'sda' .. never to a partition. The installer will take care of the linkage to the /boot partition that Windows already has set up .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, but see in the 1st pic i sent, how there's that drop down menu?
<k1mmyyy> does that man i wanna choose /dev/sda1 because that's the w8 loader?
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: No, the highlighted option is the one you want here, /dev/sda - . Bios (or rather here, the firmware) will hand off to the boot code locted at this position, and the 2nd stage boot loader will hand off to the code located at /dev/sda1 .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, hmm, so you think i should do "something else" (not "alongside"), then select the free space, and /dev/sda from the drop down menu?
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Ido, but near in mind, I have never done a URFI install .. just makes sense to me that with the unallocated space, -> "something else" and point the installed to this unallocated space, I can acccept that you may have to tell the installer how to set up the '/' partition and as well the 'swap' partition .
<wtm> URFI install?
<wtm> What is URFI
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Just make sure when you boot up for installing, that you are in EFI mode !
<Bashing-om> wtm: Theanks UEFI *
<kryptofreak> how do i join different channels?
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, okay, thanks
<Bashing-om> kryptofreak: type /join #<channel_name> .
<kryptofreak> Bashing-om: thank you
<Unknown-User> My HDD temp fluctuates 43-48 C. The fans have been cleaned, and i have my laptop on a stand with ventilation underneath. Is there any Linux software that could help me have more control over the fans so i can keep the whole unit a little cooler? Thank you.
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: oldfred on the forum knows his stuff, would not hurt at all to await his advise .
<Guest85567> hi
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om, yeah i've been talking to him
<k1mmyyy> in that thread
<k1mmyyy> i think this is a little out of his element though because this is a weird special case
<OerHeks> Unknown-User, 43-48'C sounds not bad
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: oldfred has been around a long time, not much he has not seen - and dealt with .
<Wormtail> Hi all
<lazymonster> hi
<Unknown-User> OerHeks: It usually hangs around 46 and up. Anything in those temperatures is around 115-125 F. Fans keep kicking on, a lot of heat being pushed out, just the fans power down too quickly it seems.
<Unknown-User> Sorry for slow reply, multi tasking.
<lazymonster> I'm having problem with background.
<tuka> hellooooo
<lazymonster> Can't change background to desirable image.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I got the nvidia driver working on 3.19 and I resolved the issue of the missing mouse cursor in xubuntu!
<Unknown-User> ubottu: Thank you, I'm looking into right now what you typed.
<ubottu> Unknown-User: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kryptofreak> ping nmatrix
<lazymonster> ubottu: I've black background. I can't change desktop background to image.
<ubottu> lazymonster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<easyOnMe> Loshki: thanks
<Loshki> :-)
<nmatrix9> kryptofreak, ?
<easyOnMe> Loshki: do you know the command to undo this kind of command sudo ufw allow 22
<Unknown-User> Right click chat window, go to Preferences, select your image for the Background option.
<easyOnMe> SchrodingersScat: do you know the command to undo this kind of command sudo ufw allow 22
<Loshki> easyOnMe: I'm guessing: sudo ufw deny 22
<easyOnMe> does anybody know the command to undo this kind of command sudo ufw allow 22
<wtm_iphone> unallow?
<lazymonster> easyOnMe: I guess sudo ufw deny 22
<lazymonster> but you should try man ufw
<easyOnMe> lazymonster: ok thanks
<easyOnMe> you're right I read it now in the ubuntu documentation
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> at least someone confirm it
<lazymonster> you're welcome..
<redmage> I'm attempting to detect my wireless card so I can see if there are any proprietary drivers for it. When I do sudo lshw -C network all I get is PCI (sysfs).
<redmage> Is there a better way to detect my wireless device?
<Unknown-User> Are you using a version of Linux with GUI?
<redmage> Me? If me, yes.
<Unknown-User> Go to your Menu, type Driver in the search box.
<Unknown-User> It should bring you to a password check, then show you all available proprietary drivers for the hardware you have.
<Unknown-User> Or Menu-Administration-Driver Manager for the long hand way.
<redmage> Unknown-User, I've done that and all the menu says is "no additional drivers available."
<Unknown-User> redmage: You said this was a PCI Express WiFi you are trying to get to work, yes?
<lazymonster> redmage: try lspci . It should list all devices.
<royzhang> hello everyone
<redmage> Thanks, lazymonster. That brought up the name of my wireless device.
<TechMonger> how to a ping another computer on my home network?
<TechMonger> i tried pinging the ip and computer name
<erkburgles> how to get reminders on desktop from evolution without opening the application?
<D33p> @TechMonger what are you trying to do ?
<hero100> TechMonger, ping computername.local
<TechMonger> I am on a ubuntu pc
<D33p> ping is just a simple command followed by the IP of another computer or hostname
<TechMonger> i want to ping another win pc
<erkburgles> @hero100, he wants to a ping another computer on my home network
<erkburgles> his*
<TechMonger> yea. my router picks up the computers
<TechMonger> so i should be able to ping each of them right?
<erkburgles> Is there anyone here that knows what Evolution is?
<D33p> yes technically
<nicomachus> TechMonger: do you know the ip of the other computers?
<TechMonger> yea
<hero100> erkburgles, a mail client
<nicomachus> then type 'ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' with the computers local ip...
<erkburgles> great, do you know how to get reminders on desktop from evolution without opening the application?
<TechMonger> nicomachus I have the list of all devices on my home network in my routers menue
<nicomachus> ok, find the one you want to ping. it should list a local ip for it.
<TechMonger> i get Destination Host Unreachable
<nicomachus> what ip did you ping?
<TechMonger> or it just sits there
<TechMonger> 192.168.1.248
<D33p> @TechMonger firewall?
<TechMonger> windows firewall would stop my ping?
<nicomachus> D33p: not an issue on the local network, usually.
<D33p> true
<TechMonger> wtf
<TechMonger> it worked now
<nicomachus> is the machine that you're trying to ping turned on?
<erkburgles> lol
<erkburgles> bottom of the stack
<TechMonger> PING 192.168.1.244 (192.168.1.244) 56(84) bytes of data.
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<TechMonger> it works then it stops
<nicomachus> wifi or cabled?
<TechMonger> all cabled
<hero100> some people have report this, it's due to the firewall of windows
<D33p> can you ping router ip?
<nicomachus> TechMonger: is dhcp set to auto, or do you have a reserved ip for the machine?
<TechMonger> i can ping router
<TechMonger> nicomachus, auto
<Ionic> it's not an "IP", it's an address you're all meaning...
<D33p> the computer you are pinging, can you ping from it to router?
<nicomachus> Ionic: ip is shorter to type and he knows what we mean
<erkburgles> Ionic: ???
<TechMonger> the computer im pinging is downstairs 0.o
<Ionic> nicomachus: but it's nonesense.
<erkburgles> no
<nicomachus> Ionic: it's still an ip. it's ipv4 format address
<TechMonger> Ionic, its shorthand
<Ionic> nicomachus: it's an IPv4 address, not an "internet protocol"
<patero-ng> The othet day i ping someone in Chekoslovakia
<D33p> @TechMonger I am trying to figure out if there is a physical connectivity issues between router and the computer you are pinging
<D33p> there could be many issues
<nicomachus> it's dropping the connection for some reason.
<nicomachus> this is really ##networking territory at this point.
<D33p> bad cable is one of them
<TechMonger> all the computers conect to the internet
<D33p> firewall anothr
<TechMonger> so they are connecting to the router fine
<D33p> well that rules out the physical connections then
<D33p> gotta check firewalls then
<TechMonger> it pings the first time
<D33p> is that a windows machine firewalled?
<TechMonger> then it gives Destination Host Unreachable
<Ionic> the device could be getting unconfigured and reconfigured again randomly by network manager, too, though
<TechMonger> yea prolly
<D33p> turn off the firewall for a moment to check the pings
<TechMonger> well if i use the computer name it should resolve any ip changes right?
<D33p> if everything is set to get IP from DHCP yes
<Ionic> TechMonger: depends on whether your DHCP server provides a search domain and has this name registered and whatnot
<Ionic> D33p: you wish.
<Ionic> the resolver must also provide this functionality, DHCP itself doesn't have (mostly) anything to do with DNS
<TechMonger> everything is set to auto
<TechMonger> no real set up has ever been done
<Ionic> in any case, the lookup is only done once upon starting ping
<D33p> oh i gorget - windows restart will fix everything :P
<Ionic> given it started pinging away, it didn't fail at that time, so that's not conclusive
<nicomachus> yea there's really no reason it should drop it after pinging once successfully..
<nicomachus> unless that windows machine just has a really unstable connection
<Ionic> D33p: this is not a feature of windows, but of the DCHP and DNS server (most likely an embedded device)
<Ionic> nicomachus: reasons are plentiful for this behavior, ranging from physical connection problems to network manager screwing up big time and deconfiguring the network interface
<nicomachus> on that note, TechMonger: have you restarted network manager?
<D33p> @Ionic he said that host can connect to internets sucessfully
<nicomachus> D33p: no need for @
<nicomachus> and just because it can load a webpage doesn't mean it's a stable connection.
<Ionic> D33p: so?
<D33p> so you can eliminate physical connectivity
<D33p> ?
<TechMonger> what is network manager?
<D33p> as a problem
<Ionic> why? there are two sides involved. at best, you can rule out one side, but not just by randomly requesting a web page
<TechMonger> if it was a unstable connection it would ping more than once
<Ionic> a radio stream (and minimal buffering if possible) would say a lot more
<TechMonger> the first time is all im getting
<nicomachus> TechMonger: 'sudo service network-manager restart'
<nicomachus> going to reset your connection though, fyi
<Ionic> TechMonger: who knows, maybe it's the firewall after all, although I remember windows not blocking ICMP within the local network (if it's set to a "home network"
<Ionic> )
<hero100> Just replace the damn windows host and try again
<TechMonger> replace?
<TechMonger> nicomachus, i restarted my net man but i dont think thats it
<D33p> he means replace windows with ubuntu
<D33p> :P
<TechMonger> lol
<hero100> by ubuntu
<TechMonger> not my comp or i would
<Ionic> TechMonger: have you ever tried it the other way around?
<D33p> i suggested
<TechMonger> Ionic, ping from host to local?
<TechMonger> nope
<Ionic> that's a very weird to put it
<TechMonger> i know
<TechMonger> lol
<Ionic> ping your current box from the other one, yes
<TechMonger> im thinking it might be a firewall issue
<nicomachus> Ionic: tried suggesting that once, he said "but it's downstairs"...
<TechMonger> thats the only thing that sounds right
<TechMonger> ;p
<nicomachus> TechMonger: just go to the windows machine and try to ping your ubuntu machine
<TechMonger> ok brb
<Ionic> "no route to host" doesn't sound like a firewall issue (unless the windows firewall actually replies with such an ICMP packet, which would be hilarious)
<black-pc> hi
<Ionic> (and a misuse)
<nicomachus> hi black-pc
<TechMonger> worked fine
<patero-ng> Is hilarious
<TechMonger> so windows to ubuntu ping no problem but ubuntu to windows only gets first ping...
<nicomachus> ping it again from ubuntu and let it go for at least 10 rounds, the paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com and link the paste here.
<D33p> I would try disabling the firewall on windows machine (if any) and try the ping again
<D33p> yea paste the ping results
<TechMonger> ok... what is paste.ubuntu.com?
<chingao> I also concur with disabling Windows firewall to rule that out
<nicomachus> a pastebin site. you copy/paste the ping output from your terminal then paste it in the box on the site, hit enter, and send us the link.
<TechMonger> PING 192.168.1.244 (192.168.1.244) 56(84) bytes of data.
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<TechMonger> From 192.168.1.248 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
<nicomachus> aaaaand that's why I said use paste.ubuntu.com....
<D33p> where is first reply ?
<nicomachus> yea there was no success there.
<BuzzardBuzz> 100% blocked
 * D33p hates @TechMonger
<D33p> just j/king
<redmage> praise be to TechMonger
<BuzzardBuzz> windows fw will block ping by default unless you go in and set it to allow it
<D33p> there we go
<Ionic> BuzzardBuzz: but allowing the first packet and then dropping subsequent ones doesn't make sense
<nicomachus> why does it say "from 192.168.1.248" when he's pinging 244...?
<BuzzardBuzz> there was no allowed packet in the posted stuff
<Ionic> nicomachus: likely the local address
<nicomachus> Ionic: I haven't seen an allowed packet in anything he's pasted, which is why I asked for the pastebin of the full output. but he paste straight into the channel and got quieted
<Ionic> ah, maybe he misinterpreted the first line?
<Ionic> as success?
<nicomachus> Ionic: If I ping .167 on my network, which is another machine, it still says "from .167"
<TechMonger> test
<TechMonger> woot
<Ionic> nicomachus: try pinging .10 instead
<TechMonger> PING 192.168.1.244 (192.168.1.244) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Ionic> (or any other address in the network
<Ionic> STOP
<TechMonger> this is not a successful ping?
<Ionic> use a pasting service ffs
<Ionic> no
<TechMonger> oh
<Ionic> that's just the preample, obviously
<TechMonger> it says bytes?
<Ionic> it tells you what address is being pinged with how many bytes of data
<nicomachus> TechMonger: use paste.ubuntu.com for god sake
<TechMonger> ah
<BuzzardBuzz> there is a received bytes message for success with ping on windows
<BuzzardBuzz> it will say the % success
<TechMonger> nicomachus, so i just link the url then?
<Ionic> TechMonger: yes
<TechMonger> kk
<Ionic> TechMonger: but probably no need, it's clear that no reply is being received at all
<Ionic> nicomachus: have you tested it?
<nicomachus> Ionic: reverted to .4
<TechMonger> ok
<TechMonger> i can ping a win7 computer but i cant ping a vista computer
<Ionic> nicomachus? reverted to .4? so?
<Ionic> is .4 your own interface's address?
<nicomachus> yep
<BuzzardBuzz> to open the windows firewall to ping advanced settings, inbound rules, file and printer sharing echo request echo request, allow
<berry> hi
<TechMonger> omg
<TechMonger> you guys are going to hate me...
<berry> haha
<TechMonger> i think the computer is off
<VeryBewitching> Hi folks.  How can I resize a btrfs partition to consume the rest of the disk?
<nicomachus> didn't you just use it?!?!
<TechMonger> one of them
<Ionic> TechMonger: so, how did you try to ping the machine running ubuntu then?
<BuzzardBuzz> you pinged ubuntu with an off computer then
<VeryBewitching> And can it be done while the filesystem is mounted?
<Ionic> BuzzardBuzz: MAGIC!
<TechMonger> i used the win7 one
<berry> hi guys,tell us where you are
<TechMonger> there is a win7 and vista
<nicomachus> VeryBewitching: no, it's can't be done while it's mounted. you can use gparted
<TechMonger> the win7 works
<TechMonger> i just seen on my router that the vista is off
<berry> me,china
<Ionic> TechMonger: it's not unlikely that the firewall behaves different on windows 7 vs. vista, though
<BuzzardBuzz> to open the windows firewall to ping advanced settings, inbound rules, file and printer sharing echo request, set to allow
<VeryBewitching> nicomachus: It's my / partition, but there's a partition after this one that I've just wiped out, how would I use gparted if I can't boot?
<Ionic> well, but if it's off, it's off
<nicomachus> BuzzardBuzz: everyone saw the first time.
<nicomachus> VeryBewitching: you need to use a live disk.
<Ionic> which also explains the message and it's not a violation of the ICMP reason
<VeryBewitching> nicomachus: Ah, OK
<BuzzardBuzz> i had a repeated part that i fixed
<VeryBewitching> nicomachus: Anything I should be concerned about before I do it?
<nicomachus> VeryBewitching: ALWAYS back up before partitioning.
<VeryBewitching> nicomachus: I would have assumed that, I was wondering more if this is something that tends to be touch and go, want to know if I should put coffee on ;)
<TechMonger> it was hybernating...
<TechMonger> i can ping it now
<TechMonger> why does my router pick up disconnected devices when i reset my device list?
<TechMonger> or how
<Ionic> because the DHCP refresh interval hasn't passed yet?
<TechMonger> so dhcp refresh is different than device list refresh?
<D33p> what an enlightenment @TechMonger
<D33p> :)
<BuzzardBuzz> dhcp refresh for all clients is needed when you change your subnet ip
<BuzzardBuzz> if you want them to work together
<Ionic> BuzzardBuzz: uhm, no.
<chingao> TechMonger: nicomachus asked this way at the beginning: is the machine that you're trying to ping turned on?
<nicomachus> VeryBewitching: if it's the last partition on the disk, it won't take long. if gparted has to copy data to move another partition too, it can take a couple hours.
<TechMonger> yea i know
<berry> hi,all the guys come from china?
<Ionic> the DHCP server has a refresh interval, so that unused addresses can be moved back into the pool
<somsip> !ot | berry (ask your real support question)
<ubottu> berry (ask your real support question): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TechMonger> i thought it was bc when i refreshed my device list. the devices poped up
<VeryBewitching> nicomachus: Well, I have /dev/sda1 as swap, /dev/sda2 as btrfs then unallocated space at the end.
<TechMonger> i thought that would take off any unconnected devices
<nicomachus> VeryBewitching: should be pretty quick then. 10 mins or less.
<VeryBewitching> nicomachus: It's how to back everything up now.. :D
<Ionic> TechMonger: what your router does or doesn't do when you click a weird button is totally unpredictable. it could just as well kill a kitten.
<TechMonger> how does my router see devices that are no longer connected... i dont get that
<Ionic> most likely though, it will show all devices that have an assigned address still
<nicomachus> TechMonger: it remembers.
<Ionic> the address has been assigned to that device for a specific period of time
<TechMonger> oh
<Ionic> that can be up to a week, normally
<berry> raspberry pi 2 so fu
<TechMonger> this router sucks
<D33p> VeryBewitching: live partition extend is a the feature of file system you are using, I know ext3 and ext4 you can do it but I dont know about btrfs yet
<Ionic> otherwise you'd get a new IP every time you turn a computer off and back on
<TechMonger> ok. i think i understand what was going on. i feel kinda stupid
<Ionic> no, it doesn't suck, that's how most DHCP setups work
<VeryBewitching> D33p: btrfs filesystem resize; but it won't resize the partition, just the filesystem
<TechMonger> Ionic, yea i understand that
<TechMonger> im just saying there is not refresh button for my dhcp
<TechMonger> i would have to change the epiration time
<Ionic> yes
<TechMonger> ir the dhcp lease as my router is calling it
<TechMonger> or^
<TechMonger> i want a refresh button
<TechMonger> lol
<Ionic> the expiration time of the lease, yes
<TechMonger> mine is set for one day
<nicomachus> TechMonger: 24 hours is pretty standard.
<TechMonger> k
<TechMonger> is drone a bot?
<nicomachus> yes
<TechMonger> well thanks to whoever unbooted me
<Ionic> crap, I cannot copy and paste from browser to the terminal anymore...
<TechMonger> anymore?
<nicomachus> TechMonger: it's automatic. It was a 1 min boot because you tried to paste too much into the channel.
<Ionic> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP#Reliability
<TechMonger> smart bot
<nicomachus> Ionic: it's in your profile preferences
<Ionic> nicomachus: no, I had to restart my pasteboard service because it was acting up and also subsequently my browser. browser is using the new session, while my terminal emulator uses an old one and they cannot communicate. would need to restart my terminal emulator, but that would suck worse...
<Ionic> I'm not using Linux FWIW
<TechMonger> if dhcp renews do you lose connection?
<nicomachus> ah
<Ionic> TechMonger: no, that's the whole point of renewals
<nicomachus> TechMonger: these are really questions for ##networking
<TechMonger> kk
<Ionic> renewals are extending the lease time
<TechMonger> oh ic
<Ionic> I believe DHCP servers can cache addresses for longer than the lease time, IIRC
<Ionic> so that you don't clutter up your pool
<Ionic> (see also security on why it's generally a bad idea to omit)
<simran> #test
<jim_> hello
<lazy_monster> hi
<Unknown-User> Hello everyone
<lazy_monster> I can't change my desktop background. I am stuck with black background.
<Unknown-User> Try updating your video driver in Driver Manager.
<nicomachus> or reinstalling unity.
<Unknown-User> hehe, Unity.
<lazy_monster> I just upgraded everything.
<lazy_monster> from 14.10 to 15.04
<Unknown-User> Reboot, and see if the problem persists.
<lazy_monster> Rebooting didn't help.
<lazy_monster> When I logout/lock I can see that wallpaper.
<lazy_monster> Any idea? What can be wrong?
<TechMonger> what is the highest supported silverlight replacement for linux?
<Unknown-User> Must be an Ubuntu thing... I use Mint, cleaner and faster IMO. I'm not too sure why your wallpaper still isn't coming up.
<Unknown-User> Only things i can suggest are updating everything, rebooting, and see if the picture you want as your wallpaper actually shows up.
<lazy_monster> Thanx.. :(
<Unknown-User> Lazy_Monster: Sorry, I'm still trying to look into it. I'll let you know in a min or two if i find anything.
<lazy_monster> Don't be sorry man. Thank you very much. ;)
<Unknown-User> Lazy_Monster: Try this,  Hit Alt-F2 and enter gconf-editor. Once it opens, navigate to desktop > gnome > background and make sure 'draw_background' is enabled.
<nicomachus> TechMonger: there isn't really one. trying to use netflix on firefox?
<Unknown-User> Chrome (not chromium) can run Netflix videos.
<Unknown-User> Techmonger: I watch netflix with Chrome all the time.
<TechMonger> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/connect-using-remote-desktop-connection#connect-using-remote-desktop-connection=windows-7
<TechMonger> trying to watch that vid
<TechMonger> im going to try this pipelight plugin
<Ionic> urhg...
<Unknown-User> TechMonger: Looking for a fix, one moment.
<TechMonger> ?
<Ionic> silverlight, microsoft's even crappier answer to adobe's flash
<Unknown-User> TechMonger: Maybe use youtube and just pull up the same video there? :P
<TechMonger> im going to try this pipelight plugin
<Unknown-User> Anything that's Silverlight specific will be hard to view in Linux, being that's it's a pure microsoft app.
<Unknown-User> Lazy_Monster: Did any of that work for you?
<fizyplankton> How can i make aptitude ignore irrelevant errors and install packages? A long time ago, any and all updates stopped working. I just figured oh well. But now everytime I go to install packages, or update even one package, if i use apt-get, i get no error, but nothing happens either. If i use the GUI update manager, it wants me to update my distro (I'm currently running 10.04 Lucid Lynx (I know how out of date it is. I
<Unknown-User> fizyplankton: It being out of date might be part of the problem. I don't know off hand how to go any deeper than that. Easier just to keep everything up to date or use a lighter weight desktop GUI if running on a low end PC.
<Ionic> fizyplankton: it may well be that 10.04 isn't in the repos anymore
<Ionic> i.e., moved to an archive or somesuch
<Unknown-User> ^
<Ionic> debian does that, don't know about ubuntu
<Ionic> debian typically keeps stable, oldstable, testing and unstable on the main FTP server
<fizyplankton> Unknown-User: actually, I don't mean to sound pretentious, but i think its too high end. Ive got 4 monitors, all with different resilutions and connections, running on two unrelated cards. None of the newerones support it.
<Ionic> ubuntu is different, in part due to LTS releases, but I would assume they are doing something like this, too
<fizyplankton> Ionic: Thats what I'm thinking. but can i remove the Lucid stuff and install my package directly? specifically, I'm trying to update a program called pithos. Its a front end for pandora
<Unknown-User> fizyplankton: Try Linux Mint Cinnamon, i had a similar problem until i installed that. Fix most of my problems right away. Personal experience.
<lazy_monster> Unknown-User: I'm trying it right now..
<fizyplankton> Unknown-User: what do you mean exactly?
<Ionic> fizyplankton: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change archives.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Ionic> then sudo apt-get update and you should be able to install packages again
<Ionic> (minus errors that may come up because you screwed your system)
<fizyplankton> Ionic: do you mean old-releases.archives.ubuntu.com? or directly to old-releases.ubuntu.com? and If this doesn;t work, I can always change them back, right?
<Unknown-User> fizzyplankton: With the setup you described having, i have a very similar setup to that and use Linux Mint 17, fixed a lot of those issues i had in Ubuntu. Without the need of having to do much in the terminal to do what you're trying to do.
<Ionic> fizyplankton: I mean old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Unknown-User> fizyplankton: It will recognize a lot of hardware you otherwise wouldn't have had much access to. Is what I'm saying.
<Ionic> fizyplankton: it's a bad idea not to update, though, the software on your system is more than 5 years old...
<fizyplankton> Ionic: what about us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Ionic> it only takes a script kiddy to gain root access
<fizyplankton> Unknown-User: But thats a whole new OS, right?
<Ionic> fizyplankton: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Ionic> fizyplankton: mint is somewhat of an ubuntu or debian fork, yes
<Unknown-User> fizyplankton: It is based off of Ubuntu and Debian, so most of what works with Ubuntu, will work fine in Mint. Most of Mint's software and coding comes from Ubuntu, as well.
<Ionic> but you won't be able to update 10.04 to 15.04 in one go anyway
<fizyplankton> Ionic: is it.....strightforward to install, and widely software supported?
<Ionic> fizyplankton: probably, it's targetting... lesser knowing people
<Unknown-User> Fizyplankton: The only "real" difference, is Mint looks a little like windows, which can be customized not to. While Ubuntu has more of a Mac OS feel.
<Ionic> I'll stick to my OS X :)
<fizyplankton> Unknown-User: i hate to sound petty, but thats one thing i SEVERLY dislike about ubuntu. especially the new releases (i just made a vm running 14.04 to test if the update to my program works, and ewwww. It looks horrendous)\
<Ionic> and the gentoo partition next to it (although I tend to not maintain that very well due to mostly being on OS X)
<Ionic> fizyplankton: it's just looks. you'll get older, too.
<Ionic> (and hopefully wiser)
<Unknown-User> fizyplankton: Ubuntu is great for certain things, no doubt about it. But for what i do, and seemingly you do as well, Linux Mint is more suited and better prepared for the job.
<fizyplankton> personally, I value productivity way the heck over looks. I'm even using a text based IRC client right now
<Ionic> so am I, and I'm even using the real™ OS X!
<fizyplankton> what client? I'm on irssi
<Unknown-User> So am i XP Just different OS
<Ionic> yes, IRSSI here, too
<fizyplankton> well shit. Its actually lightning pretty badly, and the lights are flickering. Not gonna be able to test it out tonight. I best shut er down
<Ionic> I switched to OS X 6 years ago because apple had arguably the best hardware around at that time and I was also sick and tired of non-working suspend and resume support due to this p*** o*** s*** nvidia blob
<Unknown-User> fizyplankton: Alright, you take it easy. Try a dual boot with Mint if you want to test it out, one of my favorite Linux Distros for a reason.
<Ionic> Unknown-User: TOO SLOW!
<Unknown-User> Ionic: I saw when i glanced down haha
<Ionic> Unknown-User: but you can send him a memo
<Unknown-User> Ionic: Yes sir ;)
<gbear14275> I have to replace an OS drive and was wondering if I could use RAID 1 temporarily to do so... Is there anything wrong with this approach?
<Unknown-User> gbear14275: Did you cover it with peanut butter and jelly?
<gbear14275> lol, no 7 year old SSD that's got a bad controller
<gbear14275> looks like it wore out
<Unknown-User> hmmm, I don't see it being a problem. But i would like another person's opinion on it. If anyone is reading.
<gbear14275> my alternative plan was to try and setup the new drive with LVM and then try to DD the boot disk to the new drive partitions...  I wish I was more comfortable doing that... but I doubt my skills
<Unknown-User> gbear14275: Try your first method of approach, the faulty controller shouldn't give you any real problems. All else fails, fall to plan B.
<gbear14275> hmm... just thought of a hybrid... I wonder if I could setup the new drive with LVM then use one of the partitions in a RAID 1... hmm... I like that
<gbear14275> software raid can do that can't it?
<gbear14275> RAID 1 with partitions...
<Ionic> gbear14275: I'd just dd the hell out of it and run sha512sum over both devices to make sure they match
<Ionic> from another media, of course
<Ionic> like, a live distribution targeted to data recovery and administration like grml
<Ionic> creating a RAID 1 doesn't make a lot of sense
<Ionic> and you can't just do it anyway
<Ionic> you'd be changing your parition table and data on it, which means you'd essentially be losing all data anyway
<gbear14275> ah, so you can't just specify a partition as part of a RAID 1 array and duplicate it like that?
<Ionic> no
<Ionic> where would the superblock go?
<Ionic> right, overwriting already existing data
<Ionic> most likely killing your first file system
<canonprinter> I'm unable to open the terminal
<gbear14275> Ionic... not even sure what a superblock is so glad I came to ask
<Ionic> same with LVM
<canonprinter> I click on it on the taskbar-thing (the thing on the left side of the screen) and its background just flashes like it normally does before it opens, but then eventually the loading cursor just goes to a normal cursor
<canonprinter> but nothing happens
<Ionic> gbear14275: it's what defines a RAID. the type, version, UUID, whatnot
<canonprinter> and it stops flashing
<canonprinter> Same with System Monitor
<Ionic> and naturally also its size
<Ionic> and offset
<Ionic> (although strictly speaking, I guess the offset can be deduced from the superblock's position)
<canonprinter> does anyone know why?
<Ionic> gbear14275: anyway, bad idea, forget RAID and LVM.
<canonprinter> This happened earlier and I just restarted the computer
<gbear14275> Ionic, got it... yeah if that's not there
<canonprinter> But I don't want to restart every 30 misn
<Unknown-User> Cannonprinter: You might have to reboot, especially if you just updated anything. Which you should try doing again before your next reboot. Then see if that doesn't clear it up.
<Ionic> gbear14275: just copy the data over with dd and run sha512sum on both the new device and old device after it's done - PROVIDED BOTH DEVICES HAVE THE SAME SIZE
<Ionic> (otherwise, there's no chance for matching checksums)
<gbear14275> Ionic, well... original is 30GB and the new one is 60GB
<Ionic> but you could work around that problem by only checksumming the first x bytes
<Ionic> so basically another dd if=/dev/newdevice bs=... count=... | sha512sum - run
<Ionic> (with bs and count appropriately calculcated)
<Unknown-User> cannonprinter: If you have to keep restarting, than it may be a driver issue. Have you tried updating your drivers in Driver Manager?
<Ionic> unless you don't care about data integrity
<Ionic> in which case the checksumming is redundant
<Ionic> (just to point out, it's a bad idea not to care about integrity)
<gbear14275> Ionic, I suspected that one ;)
<Unknown-User> cannonprinter: Also update any software that is available in the Update Manager, than reboot one last time. See if any of that helps, if not, we'll be here ;)
<gbear14275> Ionic, so last question... is there a better or recommended method for replacing OS drives?
<Ionic> gbear14275: no idea about "recommended", but there's a way naturally requiring less work (potentially): just install the OS anew on the new drive and migrate data manually, only the really interesting one. should be mostly your home directory, if you fiddled within the system you've already been doing it somewhat wrong
<Ionic> software can be reinstalled from packages and getting the old package list is easy
<Ionic> but, again, I have no idea how you used your system and whether you meddled in system directories or not
<Ionic> gbear14275: the "dd" option goes like this: dd from old device to new device, checksumming, resizing partitions iff checksumming was successful
<Ionic> you'll have to decide what makes most sense
<imane> hi
<Unknown-User> Hello
<TechMonger> how do you have your program detect what dir its in?
<TechMonger> wrong chan
<Ionic> TechMonger: how is babby formed?
<TechMonger> lol
<imane> :p
<Ionic> glad it was the wrong channel, because "program" is a bit too unspecific...
<ekem> ...
<fullstack> when a man and a woman decide to git init .
<TechMonger> C++ program for win
<canonprinter> Unknown-User: Oh sorry I didn't see your messages, you said cannonprinter but I'm canonprinter :P so no ping
<TechMonger> lol
<ekem> what is cwd for 100
<canonprinter> canonprinter: Wait so update my drivers?
<canonprinter> and update anything in the update manager?
<canonprinter> Unknown-User: well I'm not gonna be able to update my drivers :P can't open anything
<canonprinter> I'll reboot first.. brb
<imane> so
<Ionic> TechMonger: man 3 getcwd
<Ionic> why am I procrastinating...
<gbear14275> Ionic,  What if I have a RAID 5 Array mapped to store files.  This is my home media server so it's got Deluge and Plex installed
<Ionic> gbear14275: what's your aim?
<dennis_> morning
<gbear14275> Just replacing a bad OS drive
<canonprinter> hm
<Ionic> yes, but how does a storage help?
<canonprinter> Unknown-User: How might I update my drivers
<canonprinter> or see if they need to be updated?
<gbear14275> oh the server is actually a 5 disk NAS with an SSD OS boot drive.  The SSD has a bad controller (getting weird messages and TRIM stopped working), so need to replace it.  I'd like to leave all the data (about 2TB in place)
<gbear14275> I'm just hoping I don't dork up all the data on the data partition (RAID parition)
<Ionic> if you only migrate the old SSD data to a new SSD, how would you dork up a completely different machine/data storage?
<Ionic> maybe if it's in the same machine, but then the only thing you need to be careful with is not touching the HDDs or whatever that 2TB pool may be
<gbear14275> different partition...  all one system. SDA = Boot drive, SDB = RAID 5 Data parition (LVM)
<gbear14275> Ionic, btw, I appreciate the time, I might be making this harder than it is
<gbear14275> Ionic, Thank you!
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<gbear14275> Ionic, So I'm thinking perhaps maybe I just reinstall fresh on the new OS drive, then remap the data partition and then reinstall the programs...  like you said as long as I don't touch the other parition it should be fine
<Ionic> gbear14275: I hope you don't have a RAID 5 with only one partition
<Ionic> err, with only one drive
<gbear14275> no, 4 drive array
<gbear14275> it's technically four 1 TB disks, 3 TB usable but the lvm parition is only taking up 2TB so .7 free space right now
<Ionic> gbear14275: make sure the installer doesn't touch it. you should be fine. about getting it setup back: /etc/mdadm.conf and /etc/fstab on the old drive can just be copied over to the new one
<gbear14275> *taking notes*
<Ionic> but I really, really have to go to bed now, OR ELSE
<gbear14275> Ionic, Thank you for your time.  I really appreciate it
<Ionic> so, night
<fullstack> no don't leave
<fullstack> stay. see if his installer works. please.
<cr45h> let the man sleep :D
<Ionic> yes, I'll make like a tree now and leaf
<gogeta> hi
<mladoux> yo
<fullstack> hi
<fullstack> you guys want to see something funny
<D33p> hi
<cr45h> sure
<mladoux> watching john oliver, got it covered
<fullstack> http://copy.sh/v86/?profile=archlinux
<fullstack> that will boot up archlinux in your browser
<gogeta> Heh
<fullstack> then... you can run "sh net.sh" and it will get an ip address (from where .. I have no idea)
<fullstack> and you can ping 4.2.2.1
<fullstack> it runs at about 1Mhz so typing "ls" takes like a minute
<gbear14275> Wow... that's cool!
<gbear14275> it yours?
<fullstack> No
<fullstack> but I am selling $5 vps. Just go to that URL and send me $5
<fullstack> Keep your browser open so your server doesn't go down
<bishops> please help! I get this weird message when I try to update my software package and install updates about not having public key, and having unstrusted packages etc. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11870854/
<bishops> not sure when it started happening
<cr45h> bishops, do this:
<cr45h> sudo apt-get clean
<cr45h> sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /tmp
<cr45h> sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<cr45h> sudo apt-get clean
<cr45h> sudo apt-get update
<redmage> based Drone`
<xangua> !gpgerr | bishops
<ubottu> bishops: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<D33p> more info here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<bishops> cr45h: I've done what you advised, now after the update it doesn't find any public key!
<bishops> cr45h: before there was only one missing now there are 6!
<bishops> ubottu: i'm trying what you suggest but I'm not sure where to plug the information in the command line
<ubottu> bishops: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mladoux> bishops, on a new cursor line, enter the information given by ubottu, there is no wrong place, provided you have the appropriate permissions to use sudo.
<mladoux> if you click the ubuntu logo in the dash, and type terminal, the appropriate application to get a command line will show, if that's the part you are confused about
<mladoux> I hope this helps.
<wbluffy1> hello all
<mladoux> hello wbluffy1
<wbluffy1> hello mladoux
<wbluffy1> alors mark
<MichaelHabibDX> hi, want to ask, how to build a PC that focuses on running many applications at once rather then "more raw pwoer" ... the reason I ask is I have an I7 prociessor with 16 GB ram & SSD.. I stipped it down to minimum hardware but still crashes when I run too many applications.
<mladoux> hmmm?
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, that really depends on the type of applications you wish to run.
<mladoux> Video editing applications work better on different hardware than say video games.
<mladoux> or even office software ( which is low resource so runs well on anything really )
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: I run Web Browser, Java based Applications like Netbeans & XMind, and VMware workstation to run my Dev Box and WIndows7 for graphic design
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: the thing is I use Virtual Desktops for each project .. and I want to keep my PC on for like 1 week without having to restart
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, well, since you're looking at virtualization, I would focus more on server style hardware, such as a Xeon, and ECC RAM. The rest of your software that you listed will run equally well on a Xeon or an i7. That said, if you have budget constraints, you may have to make do with less then optimum hardware
<mladoux> I wouldn't worry too much about the graphics card for such an environment, something from intel will be highly compatible, and work just fine. No need to spring for an NVIDIA or ATI card.
<mladoux> how many simultaneous VM's are we talking here?
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: I was doing some research and read that for what I need to work, I should find processors that can handle more threads to handle the workload / number of open apps.... so I guess servers are made for such a task
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: 2 VMs for .. I wont need more anytime soon
<mladoux> next question, what kind of loads will you be putting on these VM's?
<mladoux> are these for webserver test beds, or are they doing heavy compilation tasks?
<mladoux> or something completely different?
<mladoux> will they be used for production, or testing only?
<mladoux> ( I'm thinking other people having to access them )
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: one of the VMS is a basic Test Ubuntu + Apache server
<mladoux> okay, well that one won't require much then, what about the other one?
<MichaelHabibDX> the other is a Windows 7 VM used for graphic design (Illustrator & Maybe minot Photoshop work)
<mladoux> okay, that one is going to be the real b****
<MichaelHabibDX> minor*
<MichaelHabibDX> I could offload the GD work to my current PC once I get a new one .. so lets forget the 2nd VM for now
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, well, for adobe products, and vmware as well, stay away from virtual cores, they actually hinder productivity because of the way those apps handle SMP. So ideally a Xeon, I recommend at least 8 GB of RAM for the VM's with 6 to the win7, and 2 to the apache, and another 4GB of ram to your main system. no more than 32 GB of ram for those work loads, after that your really just stroking your ego. as for graphics, what is
<mladoux> the host system?
<mladoux> windows, linux, bsd, or mac?
<MichaelHabibDX> host is Ubuntu + KDE (Kubuntu)
<mladoux> I would personally go with an NVIDIA gfx card of the 600 series or newer, but you could do it on intel or ati, that's really a matter of preference, although ATI has been known to have issues with new releases of X11
<mladoux> I would recommend getting a NVIDA 770, not too expensive as it's a bit older, but still more than powerful enough for that task load.
<mladoux> please understand these answers are based on my own experience. I recommend you get other opinions as well and do a little research on benchmarks to give you a more fully fledged idea.
<mladoux> also, if you already have the i7, it should still work reasonably well, actually pretty well, I just don't prefer it for that particular task load.
<mladoux> the xeon works better for that kind of work, as far as I have experienced.
<DeaDSouL> why this doesn't work: tty | basename
<mladoux> if you do go with an NVIDIA card, definitely take the tim;e to install the proprietary drivers so that you can make use of the graphics acelleration in the VM ( although I don't know if the Linux version of VMWARE supports that, check the specs. If it doesn't just get Intel graphics, because it's pretty much moot if you can't use it )
<mladoux> you might also want to look into qemu + KVM as a possible alternative. I've had good results with linux vm's under that, but haven't tried it for a windows VM.
<mladoux> I would also like to point out that that particular payload will not benefit from crossfire or sli, so you needn't bother with multiple gfx card setup. If you were running the Adobe products on the host system instead of inside a VM, you could benefit from multiple GFX cards, but I still wouldn't recommend using SLI or crossfire for those setups either.
<mladoux> however, you can benefit from multiple graphics cards if you plan on having multiple monitors ( more than 2 )
<MrSh3ll> hello
<mladoux> I hope that helps. Do your research, you may come to a different conclusion, and I may have not considered all the aspects of your workload.
<hsn6> I have bought a wifi adapter . it is disconnecting after a while .
<mladoux> hsn6, do you have make/model information for that adapter?
<hsn6> it is a USB2 wifi adapter
<hsn6> TRX CE 880
<mladoux> I can't locate that, who makes it?
<hsn6> mladoux: men/whomen from china :)))
<mladoux> what company
<mladoux> netgear, buffalo, realtek, broadcom, etc
<hsn6> I don't know, maybe TRX
<altenus> Hi guys. I have an Acer Aspire One ( Intel Atom N2600 1.6 GHz and 2 G RAM). This netbook came with Windows 7 32 bits, but the processor is 64. So, should I install Ubuntu 32 or 64-bits?
<hsn6> by lsusb it shows a Ralink RT5370
<mladoux> ah
<mladoux> that's better
<mladoux> so, ralink makes it, and they repackage it.
<MichaelhabibDX> mladoux: (I had to refresh, did you get my post from 30sec ago?)
<mladoux> no
<MichaelhabibDX> mladoux: one more question, is there a way to track & log the reason for the computer crash .. I know I open too may programs at once (10-15 programs + 2-3 Firefox Profiles with 10-100 tabs each!)  .. but if I can find which app or at which point the PC is freezing & crashing maybe I could find a computer that better fixes that specific problem
<mladoux> hsn6, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<hsn6> 14.04.2 minimal
<mladoux> it's probably the Firefox MichaelhabibDX, with that tab load.
<mladoux> did you install the latest binary drivers hsn6
<MichaelhabibDX> mladoux: could loading the FF profiles into ram fix the problem using my existing hardware, or we still hit some Proccessor limit for the number of open processes ?
<DeaDSouL> how to execute a command in the pts/19  from pts/17 ? and show all the outputs there? ex: CMD > /dev/pts/19 ...... how to redirect everything to pts/19
<hsn6> mladoux: where are they ?
<mladoux> MichaelhabibDX, hard to say, probably won't fix it, the issue is likely runaway javascripts in the background.
<mladoux> hsn6, try this article <altenus> Hi guys. I have an Acer Aspire One (
<mladoux> ack
<mladoux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/99373/building-driver-for-ralink-rt5370-usb-wifi-wlan-dongle
<mladoux> sorry about that
<hsn6> mladoux: when I connect it , randomaly shown in lsusb but randomaly disconnecting after around 5s or after a long time
<mladoux> try a different USB port?
<mladoux> also, it might be a chinese knock-off and just be a shit wifi dongle.
<mladoux> you know, using bootleg chips.
<mladoux> I generally don't trust networking equipment that I have trouble googling.
<hsn6> no result about trying different USB port
<mladoux> hsn6, how much did you pay for it?
<mladoux> also, do you have another machine to test it on?
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<mladoux> it could be something as simple as a hardware/driver conflict as well.
<mladoux> though it looks like either the power management is not being handled correctly or the device is failing.
<mladoux> just based on your lsusb results.
<mladoux> could, though I highly doubt it, just be the USB ports on your machine.
<patero-ng> K
<mladoux> anyway, try the article, it may fix your issue hsn6, other than that, I really just don't know.
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, yay, you made it back
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: yeh .. got DC again .. not sure if it's my network erro !
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, most likely your issue isn't so much with the browser, but rather poorly written javascripts on the pages you're running causing the slowdown. That's the usual culprit, and not much you can do about that.
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: so does that mean upgrading to a server will NOT solve this ?
<mladoux> I really couldn't say with any certainity without a detailed analasys.
<Patero-ng> I want to install ubuntu on a usb drive like I would to a HD meaning it has to save previously saved updated files and programs what is the best way to do it? I found a how to geek article but is old from 2009
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, probably not.
<Ben64> !persistence | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<mladoux> at least not the browser side of things.
<Ben64> Patero-ng: you should do that instead of install
<hero100> It seems that many guys don't recognize we are in different time zones, so good morning, good afternoon, and good evening.
<MichaelHabibDX> Patero-ng: I have my OS on an External SSD , runs on every PC I connected to ..
<mladoux> honestly the workload your pushing isn't all that resource intensive, so upgrading to a server will help, but you could run it on just about any halfway decently specced system. I was just making recommendations for what I would do for the best experience, not necessarily the cheapest.
<Patero-ng> Ben64 I don't want persistance that makes ubuntu slow to load programs and it doesn't save programs only files I think
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: thanks for pointing out the JS problem ... I may turn off JS in my browser and only load them on pages where I "need JS" .. most of the time I open tabs for info / referance so I dont need the fance JS messing up my PC :)
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, anyway, good luck. I've commented all that I can with any reasonable amount of certainty for your particular situation. There are just a lot of variables.
<Ben64> Patero-ng: running a full install on a flash drive will be much slower
<mladoux> as far as good analysis tools, I really don't know any off the top of my head. I usually just check process and memory consumption to get a general idea. That's about the extent of my involvment there.
<growzdownz> Ben64: only because it's usb
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: I do that too, and I see I still have 20-30 % free ram + no more then 40% combined CPU usage !
<MichaelHabibDX> Patero-ng: from Exp, I can recomend this :  1- Get USB3 Flash drive wirh 12+GB  2- Use the USB3 port on the computer you want to load the OS on 3- use a lightwieght DE 4- make sure you dont move the flashdrive while the OS is on ! :)
<Patero-ng> how come Ben64 it should be the same as running it live epcept is instaleld right?
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, yeah, I'm not sure then. I don't even know what websites your accessing, and I'm not taking the time to visit them all to find the culprit. Can you really blame me? And that still might not even be the issue. So yeah, experiment, find what works. Look out for your budget though, that can get out of hand very quickly.
<growzdownz> 40% cpu. That's a lot.
<growzdownz> Usb is to slow MichaelHabibDX
<Ben64> Patero-ng: live is compressed, easier to read on slow devices, like usb or cd
<Patero-ng> Ben64 I don't believe you
<ks> unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ks/0: Read-only file system
<Ben64> Patero-ng: its a fact, look at install size vs iso size
<MichaelHabibDX> growzdownz: true it is slow, but again it depends on what he needs .. he might just need Linux puppy , lkoads to ram and do what ever you want :)
<ks> help
<Ben64> ks: explain
<ks> EXT4-fs error (device dm-0): ext4_journal_start_sb:327: Detected aborted journal
<Ben64> looks like filesystem errors
<Ben64> without any context i don't know what you want
<ks> just yesterday life seemed to be fine
<mladoux> alright kiddies, I'm out, I gotta get some shut eye, my vacation ends now, and I gotta be back at work tomorrow
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux: work .. what is that :)
<ks> Ben64: here's a bit more http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871038/
<mladoux> MichaelDiederich, it's how I pay for my fiber, lol
<MichaelHabibDX> mladoux:  lolz ... nice .. btw, i'm starting my business at www.designerx.com.au .. Web design, development & graphic design .. PM or email if you need anything
<MichaelHabibDX> thanks for your help today mladoux
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, anything?
<mladoux> hahaha, it was just an opinion
<MichaelHabibDX> * T & C apply :p
<mladoux> damn, no million dollar donations then.
<MichaelHabibDX> not "yet"
<ks> Ben64: could it be a faulty HDD?
<mladoux> MichaelHabibDX, I would recommend updating your site a bit before sharing it around. It's buggy ( links in the banner don't work ) and has no pictures of your work, also, a bit stock looking.
<Ben64> ks: it is possible, check dmesg and run fsck on it from a live cd
<Ben64> and maybe check smartctl
<mladoux> though I'm pretty sure you're still working on it, I'd really like to see something that shows examples of your work, rather than just lists what you've worked on.
<mladoux> and has no links, so I have to google.
<ks> Ben64:  that's remote server at colo's
<mladoux> just some critizism.
<MichaelHabibDX>  mladoux true, I'm working on the design now .. just updaing my code to use Twig template engine .. a better example of my work would be www.wtwac.com.au & www.getaskipbin.com.au  :)
<Ben64> mladoux, MichaelHabibDX: venturing into offtopic land, maybe bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue?
<MichaelHabibDX> Ben64: My websites are developed & hosted on an Ubuntu based servers :) .. you got a point , back on topic now
<murcha> hi
<murcha> cron -l shows all the jobs in cron list but cron -e doesn't show some of the jobs for editing. any idea?
<Ben64> do you mean crontab -l
<dol> hi guys. I took the image of my disk using dd and the disk size is 2GB. Now I need to restore it to 4GB of disk. Can I still use dd? What will happen to rest of 2GB? Can it still boot?
<Patero-ng> this is kind of confusing
<aleksis> qwerty
<Patero-ng> I read to install ubunta I have to have ext4 on the usb drive but on other articles it says it has to be in a format windows can understand if doing it under windows for windows to see it so I can select the partition to install ubunto there
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, you're installing to USB or to HDD?
<Patero-ng> usb3
<Ben64> you install it like normal
<murcha> Ben64: yes crontab -l shows all the jobs. but when i wanna edit jobs crontab -e does not show some of the jobs?
<Patero-ng> I want a full install on the usb
<Ben64> 1. boot the livecd or whatever, choose install, etc etc
<Waddup> hi guys, i have a problem with my installation in ubuntu server 14.04
<Ben64> murcha: can you pastebin it all
<Patero-ng> I tried that before but then it will show some initfmsrt error and will not load ubunto
<Patero-ng> Ben64 :s
<Waddup> after installation i had run apt-get update. it was able to get most of the package but had errors at the bottom. my internet is working fine and configured properly
<Ben64> Patero-ng: doesn't sound like an ubuntu error
<cfhowlett> Waddup, try a different software source mirror
<Patero-ng> could have been eufi?
<Ben64> maybe, try it and report back with an actual error if there is one
<Waddup> cfhowlett how do i know which mirror to use?
<Waddup> is it the one from /atc/apt/sources.list?
<cfhowlett> Waddup, use the system > software updater > settings > ubuntu software > Download from > Other > select best mirror
<Waddup> i dont have gui
<Waddup> im using ubuntu server 14.04
<murcha> Ben64: i found out the solution. if i use sudo crontab -e then it does not show some jobs.
<agent_white> Waddup: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<agent_white> Waddup: After adding the lines to your sources.list, run `apt-get update` to apply them.
<agent_white> Pay close attention to release name in that answer (it says "price" as during July 2013 the release of Ubuntu was 'Precise Penguin' -- Update that name to fit your releases' name)
<agent_white> s/"price"/"precise"/
<Waddup> thanks agent_white ill check it out
<Gathis> agent_white - looks interesting, ty too.
<agent_white> `lsb_release -a`  -- Under "codename" check to see what the name is, instead of "precise".
<Gathis> tho, i'm not sure about selection on geographical proximity, it's hard to correctly determine automatically, and often not best anyway
<Waddup> so for example instead typing " deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt precise main restricted universe multiverse" ill type "deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt trusty main restricted universe multiverse" ?
<agent_white> Gathis: Hard-coding the closest is not the best.
<Gathis> i'd never expect it to be
<Gathis> just reading that page you linked to is all
<agent_white> This way, it at least attempts to determine it when you are interacting with the package manager... so, you are right, geographically, it may not be best, but in terms of actual speed, it is.
<Gathis> ok :)
<agent_white> Waddup: Correct. Try it and see.
<Waddup> alright will do thanks
<Waddup> agent_white updating now i think its gonna get thru. thanks for the help
<agent_white> Waddup: Good to hear :)
<agent_white> And your welcome.
<agent_white> you're*
<Waddup> i wonder what happened tho its my third time installing this and im still using the same installer.
<Waddup> it never happened to the first 2
<agent_white> Waddup: Your question is unclear, "it never happened..." meaning what?
<Waddup> i mean this is the third time ive installed it
<Waddup> ubuntu 14.04 server
<Waddup> and i never had that kind of error
<agent_white> Waddup: Did you read what Ben64 said?
<agent_white> "That kind of error... I had errors..."
<Waddup> no i was disconnected
<agent_white> You're telling us "It hurts."  -- We want to know "What, where, when, why, how?
<agent_white> Provide us information.
<agent_white> Otherwise, we don't know what you're even talking about.
<Waddup> ahh yeah
<agent_white> !explain
<Waddup> well i installed ubuntu server 14.04, done setup network connection, and now im trying to do update, Im able to do an apt-get update, but at the end im having error.
<Waddup> error is w:failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/inrelease
<Waddup> up unitl after i added the mirror list u told me earlier
<agent_white> !pastie | Waddup
<Waddup> i still have it now
<agent_white> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<agent_white> Waddup: What error
<Waddup> failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com
<agent_white> Waddup: Copy and paste, the entire commands and responses you received, into a paste.ubuntu.com, and then give us that.
<Waddup> i only get error on files from security.ubuntu
<agent_white> "
<agent_white> "failed to fetch" does not tell me what you entered as the command... or the FULL error.
<Waddup> oh eh, how do i do that?
<agent_white> Or what even "I only get error on files" means.
<agent_white> Waddup: Visit paste.ubuntu.com. Go from there.
<Waddup> sorry im new to this
<Waddup> ok thanks
<agent_white> That's fine. Just remember, if you tell your doctor "it hurts"... he'll ask you "what does? when did it happen? what did you do? how long has it happened? why does it -- what normally happens?"
<agent_white> etc.
<Waddup> agent_white - here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871156/
<hama> hello
<agent_white> Waddup: "Failed to fetch..." so.. what did you do?  Open Firefox and it said that? Turn on your computer? Eat a donut?
<agent_white> I have no idea what you did to receive that response.
<agent_white> Don't give me 3 lines. Give me ALL OF IT.
<Waddup> i do not know how to copy the files from the server im using but ill try to type it all
<agent_white> Not to mention the second line is a URL that doesn't even exist.
<agent_white> Waddup: One second.
<hama> :/
<agent_white> hama: Heya :)
<agent_white> Waddup: ix.io
<agent_white> So you don't have to write out each line.
<goutham> Hey while installing any packages on my ubuntu machine i get unable to locate package what do i do ?
<bubbasaures> goutham, What release is this?
<agent_white> Waddup: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<goutham> 14.04
<goutham> bubbasaures:  14.04
<agent_white> More importantly, that link is what you need to view to ask relevant questions and provide relevant information to help us help you.
<bubbasaures> goutham, pastebin sudo apt-get update
<Waddup> i dont really get it but im trying to install ssh now so i can copy paste
<prasath> hi
<goutham> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.com/r6Jg5wYi
<prasath> i have an issue with my Flexlm License manager
<agent_white> !ask | prasath
<ubottu> prasath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agent_white> Waddup: No need to install ssh.
<agent_white> Waddup: Save your error to a text file.
<agent_white> Upload the text to paste.ubuntu.com
<prasath> my host configured with PCI GBE nic
<bubbasaures> goutham, Go the gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and tick off all the saucy links.
<prasath> but my license manager Flexlm says that host name and host id is not available
<trolo> hello
<bubbasaures> goutham, You have trusty and saucy in that repo call, be sure your 14.04.
<Waddup> does this help? agent_white http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871200/
<agent_white> Waddup: That's what I'm looking for :)
<goutham> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.com/WpjwEK0m update pastebin after commenting sausy
<agent_white> Waddup: Now, put your /etc/apt/sources.list in a paste.ubuntu.com.
<Waddup> used ssh for that lol
<Waddup> ok
<agent_white> That way, we know your sources list, as well as the command you used and output (from your paste you just provided).
<Waddup> agent_white : here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871214/
<bubbasaures> goutham, Note the duplicates in your last post is all.
<agent_white> Waddup: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/
<agent_white> Waddup: There is no "InRelease" directory or file in there.
<goutham> bubbasaures: I still cant install packages :(
<agent_white> It is simply called "Release" and "Release.gpg"
<Waddup> i dont even know how i got that tho.
<bubbasaures> goutham, Get rid of the duplicates, and are these packages in the reps?
<bubbasaures> repos*
<Waddup> how bout the release.gpg?
<goutham> bubbasaures: How do i get rid of duplicates?
<bubbasaures> goutham, you last past showed what were duplicates, you can go to software & sources and you will see them 2nd tab.
<bubbasaures> your*
<bubbasaures> goutham, Than pastebin sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<agent_white> Waddup: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html
<agent_white> Waddup: Looks like you're missing the lines containing "...trusty-security"
<agent_white> Maybe... add those lines in the last paragraph at the bottom of the page into your sources.list?
<Waddup> ok lemme check thanks
<Waddup> i thought this was default lol
<bubbasaures> goutham, Sorry that is software & updates a gui in unity and gnome anyway
<agent_white> Waddup: If it was in your sources.list without you adding them, then yes, it would be default.
<agent_white> Otherwise, no.
<goutham> bubbasaures: I ticked off
<bubbasaures> goutham, Cool run an update than the apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin it
<Waddup> ok ill try to do another update
<goutham> bubbasaures: sure
<Waddup> what about the InRelease? i dont know where that came from and i dont know how i'd delete it lol
<agent_white> White_Light: You only pasted
<agent_white> erm
<agent_white> Waddup: You only pasted 41 lines of 67.
<agent_white> Line 41: "/etc/apt/sources.list" 67L, 3699C" -- there's more.
<pragomer> hello. I cannot get wine to install. I remaster an Ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04. In both I get this error-Message:  http://pastebin.com/c94ShVRj
<pragomer> someone an idea?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<Waddup> ermm here i go agent_white : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871236/
<OnkelTem> Any ideas how to install latest apache2 on Ubuntu 14.04 apart from getting it from official repo (with lacking LUA support) and from apache-helpdesk PPA which is not working?
<agent_white> Waddup: Did you leave the channel?
<agent_white> Waddup: I said that you only pasted 41 lines of the 67 total.
<OnkelTem> Or (maybe better) how to update DPKG to 1.17.14?
<Waddup> yeah i send another one here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871236/
<agent_white> Waddup: Alright.  And you saw https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html  ?
<Waddup> yeah im reading it now
<OnkelTem> Yeah, the better option would be: how to update dpkg?
<agent_white> Waddup: Hm.
<agent_white> Waddup: Maybe...
<agent_white> Waddup: `sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list`
<agent_white> Waddup: Then `sudo apt-get update`
<agent_white> Your sources.list is inconsistent.
<Waddup> ok
<goutham> bubbasaures: it is installing whole lot of things :o
<OnkelTem> Or... Folks, how to 1) get a package 2) unpack 3) fix errors in installation scripts 4) edit depends and 5) build dep?
<OnkelTem> Easy way
<OnkelTem> build deb*
<rj__> hi?
<bubbasaures> goutham, should be good you had no repos errors other than the duplicates, be sure what you install is there is all.
<Waddup> agent_white : this happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871256/
<patero> Is ubuntu satanic? I ask this because there is a goat as its symbol
<Waddup> sources became blank
<ekem> is patero satanic
<ekem> because patero means goat in moron
<sysop> hi
<patero> I believe un saving tres si no
<goutham> bubbasaures: cool
<agent_white> Waddup: `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`
<bubbasaures> goutham, Was this an upgrade?
<rj__> hello ubuntu community, i have ventured from the abyss of windows, struggling to gaze upon the light of linux. i search for photoshop in the ubuntu desert. i've found a gimp but the layers are not seen only the devil being .psd layer. the wind pushes me across the 16bit channel to the island of Krita in hopes of success only to receive the same message
<goutham> bubbasaures:  still running dist-packages
<patero> Trees
<Waddup> cat: /etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<goutham> bubbasaures:  ya it is upgrDING
<rj__> am in the right market? http://i.imgur.com/iEEpiWi.png
<sysop2> I have setup an ubuntu router with two nics and it works fine except I cant do any dns on the router itself. I need to install more packages but I cant because it wont resolve anything.  I tried adding a forward for lo but that didnt do anything. what am I doing wrong?
<sysop2> just using iptables.
<agent_white> Waddup: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<agent_white> Waddup: Check all the boxes.
<Waddup> ohh this is a sweet gen
<agent_white> Generate the list, then save it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<agent_white> (you need to be root)
<Waddup> check all?
<Waddup> is this gonna install all this files ?
<Waddup> or just a list in case in needed
<goutham> bubbasaures:  it downloaded unpacking and processing now
<gnjurac> hi how to downalod libbgz2
<agent_white> Waddup: It will make ALL those repos available, so if you need a package from any of them you can download them.
<Waddup> ok
<altenus>  Hi guys. I have an Acer Aspire One ( Intel Atom N2600 1.6 GHz and 2 G RAM). This netbook came with Windows 7 32 bits, but the processor is 64. So, should I install Ubuntu 32 or 64-bits?
<lotuspsychje> altenus: if cpu is 64bit, install 64bit
<Waddup> agent_white: no links on security.ubuntu tho from the generated list
<bubbasaures> goutham, Hey I gotta crash, if you need more help, you should have no problem. ;)
<rj__> any gimp users out here?
<lotuspsychje> rj__: join #gimp
<altenus> lotuspsychje: thanks
<agent_white> Waddup: ?
<Waddup> i mean the original list file had security.ubuntu.com links in it right?
<agent_white> Waddup: Are you sure? There should be TWO lines -- "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse "  and  "
<agent_white> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Waddup> ahh
<Waddup> i see
<agent_white> ... or whatever country relevant you chose (I chose United States here)
<agent_white> Thus... the "us.archive.ubuntu..."
<agent_white> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_c4aa56bd26c0f54f391d8fae3e687ef5f6e97c26.txt
<agent_white> curl http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_c4aa56bd26c0f54f391d8fae3e687ef5f6e97c26.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<Waddup> yeah i found it i was looking for a link like security.ubuntu but i guess that will do
<Waddup> i get failed to connect network unreachable doing that so id probably just copy paste it
<Waddup> when i do sudo apt-get update would it install al thos extra files like dropbox, gimp. etc?
<rj__> hi i partioned two disks to be windows 8 and ubutnu 14, i had an error with updating packages so i ran sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf sudo apt-get update, now im getting a  0xc000021a error , when i try system restore error 0x800700005, temporarily disable antivirus program
<Waddup> agent_white im still getting errors updating, is it because of my internet connection?
<choZ> SUP GUYS
<rj__> is there a chat for dualbooting?
<agent_white> Waddup: Network unreachable?
<agent_white> Waddup: Can you ping www.google.com?
<Waddup> no still failed to fetch lemme send u a paste
<agent_white> Waddup: No need for a paste.
<agent_white> Waddup: Can it ping google?
<agent_white> Or 8.8.8.8?
<Waddup> agent_white http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871338/
<Waddup> most errors are at the bottom
<Waddup> and yes it can ping
<agent_white> Waddup: Where in the...
<agent_white> Waddup: Why is it hitting deb.paissad?
<Waddup> i dont really know
<agent_white> Paste your sources.list again.
<Waddup> one sec
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I have a new Ubuntu 14.04 install on my local spare desktop.
<Anthaas> It keeps crashing.
<Anthaas> Like, I am using nano to edit a file, and suddenly nothing works. I can move the mouse but clicking on anything does nothing.
<agent_white> Anthaas: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<agent_white> Anthaas: What do you mean crash?  Have you exited nano?
<Anthaas> No
<Anthaas> I mentioned that nothing works
<Anthaas> I cannot do anything
<Anthaas> So how would I have exited nano?
<agent_white> Nothing works is very vague.
<Anthaas> Perhaps, but it is the most accurate description.
<Anthaas> It is not responsive in any way
<agent_white> Crashing is not "nothing works". Two completely different things.
<Anthaas> Ok. My machine is in a state where it is completely unresponsive
<agent_white> So, is it only when you open nano?
<agent_white> Is it all the time?
<agent_white> Is it... when, where, how... ?
<Anthaas> No and Yes
<Anthaas> I can be doing anything, browsing the internet, using terminal (both inside and outside of nano)
<vlt> Hello. Is there a way to disable "adobe-flashplugin" without completely deinstalling it?
<agent_white> Anthaas: And then... "the desktop is unresponsive to clicks from the mouse or keyboard input"
<agent_white> Suddendly. (?)
<Anthaas> Yes.
<agent_white> So nano has nothing to do with it.
<Anthaas> It does not slow down to this point, it just happens.
<Anthaas> No, but I was explaining the situation is occured recently.
<agent_white> You need to make that clear. It's not nano, it is just simply "randomly become irrisponsive"
<agent_white> Ah.
<agent_white> Otherwise, we think it's nano. :)
<Anthaas> Ok, my bad.
<Anthaas> It has happened several times, >10
<Anthaas> I have been browsing the internet, using nano, using mysql, using settings, all sorts.
<choZ> anyone knwos how to use nmap?
<coraxx> vlt: if you are using Firefox, you can go to the "Add-ons" -manager and set Shockwave Flash to "Never Active"
<coraxx> choZ: yes ...what do you need to scan ?
<vlt> coraxx: I have a multi-user setup, so that'
<vlt> s not possible for everyone.
<Waddup> agent_white http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871365/
<choZ> coraxx: i was thinking to scan other ip address thats active in my LAN... is it possible?
<coraxx> vlt: then what I would do is to rm the "flash link" (the symbolic link that chains the plugin-name to the plugin-file) in the filesystem.  That would disable it for everybody, without actually removing flash.
<vlt> coraxx: Ok, good idea.
<agent_white> Waddup: The errors are occurring with unofficial ubuntu repos.
<coraxx> choZ: yes ... if you are using a regular ubuntu desktop, you can install zenmap ... its a GUI for nmap and can help you with all the parameters sent to nmap.
<agent_white> Those, you need to resolve with those individual programs, and the repos you have enabled for them.
<agent_white> I cannot help you with that.
<agent_white> Starting with line 643... coreix.
<Waddup> so nothing wrong with my server right?
<vlt> How can I make sure that after uninstalling "adobe-flashplugin" nobody can use flash anymore?  On a test machine I still get "You have version 11,2,202,481 installed" from http://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/.
<agent_white> Waddup: Nope. Server is fine.
<Anthaas> Could anybody help me figure out why, and then help me fix, my machine keeps not crashing? It is completely unresponsive. I can move the mouse, but I cannot do anything else. It happens often, and when I am doing any number of tasks.
<coraxx> vlt: after you removed the link also ?
<agent_white> Waddup: In this error, you need to ask the keyserver for the key needed... http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<Waddup> agent_white what i was doing is im trying to build up a samba server using raid 10 with separated os drive
<goutham> Hi I am unable to install any pacakges
<goutham> can someone help me
<Waddup> agent_white oh yeah i need to edit gpg keys too right?
<agent_white> Not edit. Remove pre-existing.
<agent_white> Than re-populate.
<agent_white> Follow the second response in the link I sent.
<Waddup> i remember the generator included gpt_key commands
<goutham> here mypastebin: http://pastebin.com/pX6a5MrP
<Waddup> ok ill check it out
<vlt> coraxx: No, on the test machine I removed the package using aptitude.  Btw., I got "11,2,..." in Firefox but get "You have version 18,0,0,194 installed" in chromium-browser on that test machine.
<coraxx> vlt: did you remove the plugin ...or just the plugin-installer from the repository ?
<cracker> hi
<jpentland> Does anyone know why firefox keeps freezing now after the last update?
<goutham> Waddup: any update
<Waddup> my gpg_keys.txt is empty so ill add the gpg keys from the generator
<agent_white> Waddup: I only aimed to solve your issue with updating your mirror list to contain the fastest mirrors.
<agent_white> I cannot help you with sambda/RAID/etc...
<coraxx> goutham: need more info ... how much disk-space is left ?  (you need to figure out why the initramfs script failed)
<cracker> nice to meet you
<agent_white> you need to look into that on your own.
<cracker> everyone
<Anthaas> Could anybody help me figure out why, and then help me fix, my 14.04 machine keeps not crashing? It is completely unresponsive. I cannot do anything on it. It happens often, and when I am doing any number of tasks.
<Waddup> agent_white yup thanks for the help. i just thought id let u know what im aiming to accomplish
<vlt> coraxx: I removed the package "adobe-flashplugin". What else do I need to do?
<agent_white> Waddup: Aye.  It would have been a better idea to post that in the first place. As it seems "fastest mirrors" is the least important of tasks.
<agent_white> But I appreciate you learning how to correctly paste error input.
<agent_white> Do that from now on, and you will receive help.
<Waddup> i see.
<Waddup> thanks for the help
<agent_white> \o
<coraxx> vlt: is the package "flashplugin-installer" also installed ?
<goutham> coraxx: how do i check disk space left?
<coraxx> goutham: use the command "df" and pastebin it here.
<Paterux> Hello
<vlt> coraxx: No
<vlt> coraxx: `aptitude search flash` return only packages that are NOT installed.
<goutham> coraxx: df psbin  http://pastebin.com/V6kj4N9q
<Paterux> I have a question with ubuntu I installed it as a regular instalation with a second usb drive that had a live install, I used sdc not sdc3 as the boot loader install location was I right? if not how do I changed it to sdc? the problem is the ubuntu wont' load, my pc will restart
<EriC^^> Paterux: hi
<EriC^^> Paterux: you installed ubuntu to a usb?
<coraxx> vlt: ok then ...then manually check if this file exists "/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" ...if so...delete it.
<Paterux> EriC^^:  yes why not
<MichaelHabibDX> Paterux: try using root=UUID=XXX  so you dont have to worry about the partition numbers/names
<Anthaas> actually, agent_white now you mention it it seems to happen more when I am deleting text, i.e. using backspace.
<vlt> coraxx: It doesn't.
<vlt> coraxx: When I start a fresh Firefox and Chromium process Flash seems to be NOT available.
<EriC^^> Paterux: that's fine, just to know what's what
<coraxx> vlt: and of course check other locations for libflashplayer.so
<EriC^^> Paterux: you have windows installed on the hdd?
<Paterux> MichaelHabibDX: where I put that code in?
<choZ> coraxx: thx.. sorry for just replying.. ill go with ur advice
<Paterux> EriC^^: on a HD in thepcI want to load itfrom yes win7 but that doesn't matter does it
<coraxx> goutham: good ok... A classic initramfs fail is when you've run out of disk-space...but you haven't. Then you will have to fix the broken packages by...
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, so you get grub right now?
<jian_> hi
<goutham> coraxx: how>
<goutham> ?
<vlt> coraxx: The running FF and Chromium processes still show working flash.
<vlt> Can I prevent this?
<jian_> hi
<Paterux> EriC^^: I have the terminal open on a live ubuntu install readyto apply changes to the 2nd usb also connected
<Paterux> it's the sdc3
<coraxx> goutham: ... using "sudo apt-get install -f" or ...
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, so when the usb is plugged in, do you get grub? and without it windows boots normally?
<goutham> coraxx: I still get same error
<Paterux> EriC^^: no I get a msg from the led screen saying no video signal and restart
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Paterux> windows boots normally, my goal is not load ubanto from HD but from any pc with usb
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<coraxx> goutham: ... use dkpkg  (don't remember the paramter, but you can google it)
<Paterux> k I'm crossing myfingers
<coraxx> goutham: yes... you proberly have to remove (unselect) the package that is failing to install.
<goutham> coraxx: how?
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok here is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871420
<goutham> coraxx: url for libyajl deb file ?
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<coraxx> goutham: I currently having bad luck finding the answer on google.  But you use "dpkg" for reparing repository and for unselecting packages ... if you write --help after the command, you will get more specific information.
<Paterux> EriC^^:  then
<coraxx> goutham: the libyajl package doesn't seem to fail ..in fact its already installed ... its the kernel installation that is failing.
<EriC^^> Paterux: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Paterux: type the above whole line
<Paterux> for i also?
<lamppid> Hello how i can see dns cache on ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> Paterux: yes
<pezus> hey. anyone here with good knowledge about apache?
<coraxx> goutham: ( sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package_name )
<pezus>  i have a problem with apache2 (2.2) serving files. i moved files to a directory which apache can see but i can't access them
<pezus> other files are available
<coraxx> does anyone know which /dev/??? -file is referiing to the network-printer (HP Laserjet) ?
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok is done
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok is done
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
<Paterux> EriC^^: no sudo?
<EriC^^> not needed
<EriC^^> cause you're root right now
<Paterux> EriC^^: it gave me an error
<EriC^^> Paterux: i just noticed something, window is installed in uefi mode
<ntwari> how do i create a separate /tmp after installation, from cli?
<EriC^^> i didn't look at it much cause win7 is rarely installed in uefi mode
<Paterux> EriC^^: is ok I want to use this usb in another pc
<Paterux> EriC^^: why does that matter
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> Paterux: different booting methods, uefi uses efi files legacy/bios uses mbr of the disk
<EriC^^> Paterux: does /sys/firmware/efi exist?
<Paterux> EriC^^: it says can not access it no such file
<EriC^^> ok, good, that means you're booted in legacy mode
<EriC^^> Paterux: what's the error you got after grub-install ?
<Paterux> EriC^^: this computer has a format os partition I tried installing windows 7 but failed
<Paterux> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<EriC^^> Paterux: try apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub2-common
<Paterux> EriC^^: no sude?
<EriC^^> nope
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok there is a gui showed up
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<Paterux> my grub-pc package is being upgraded
<EriC^^> ok
<Paterux> this pkg allows me to select which devices id like grub o auto run for
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<sweb> i have dell Inspiron 15R 5520 ... with factory 8GB memory 1600MHz... with this command linux tell me i can use 16GB ...
<sweb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871462/
<Paterux> EriC^^: I'm repeating what the text says is a gui menu with this text
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, does it give you a list of devices?
<Paterux> EriC^^: it also says is recommended to install grub to all devices If I was unsure which device sh0uld be designated
<EriC^^> Paterux: choose /dev/sdc only
<Paterux> EriC^^: yes
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok
<coraxx> does anyone know which /dev/??? -file is referiing to the network-printer (HP Laserjet) ?
<Paterux> EriC^^: it says I choosed not to install grub to any device continue? I selected sdc I swear
<EriC^^> Paterux: no problem continue
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok the program is done and back to command prompt
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
<Paterux> EriC^^: it says no errors reported
<EriC^^> ok, type update-grub
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok done
<EriC^^> ok, type dpkg -l | grep grub | pastebinit
<EriC^^> i want to make sure you have all the grub packages installed
<EriC^^> Paterux: sorry, type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Paterux> EriC^^: weird it says the program pastebinit it not installed
<Paterux> EriC^^: l
<EriC^^> yeah, it's only installed in the live session
<Paterux> http://termbin.com/zcya
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, i thought something was odd, you had the efi grub installed that's why it didn't work at first
<DeaDSouL> i want to check whether I can execute the given command or not.. I came up with this: http://pastebin.com/0Fi8s18u ... it works fine but, is it enough or am I missing something ?
<EriC^^> Paterux: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<Paterux> http://termbin.com/j9ed
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, you need to type nano /etc/fstab and remove the line that says /boot/efi in it
<EriC^^> Paterux: i'll brb
<EriC^^> ctrl+o to save ctrl+x to exit
<Paterux> EriC^^: the whole line or just that part? :)
<EriC^^> Paterux: i'm back
<Paterux> EriC^^: I wrote you one line
<EriC^^> can you paste it? i didn't get it
<Paterux> if I remove the whole line with that text or just that text from the line
<EriC^^> Paterux: remove this whole line UUID=2E69-9A17  /boot/efi       vfat    defaults        0       1
<Paterux> EriC^^: l
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok saved and gone
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type apt-get purge grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64
<EriC^^> so that it doesn't try to update the package and reinstall it in the future
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok is install something
<Paterux> it removed 2 things
<EriC^^> ok, good
<EriC^^> type rm -r /boot/efi
<Paterux> done
<EriC^^> ok, type exit then reboot
<Paterux> will it boot after reboot?
<Paterux> ro I have tocome back here
<EriC^^> yeah
<Paterux> ok here I go
<Paterux> hello is EriC^^ here
<EriC^^> yeah
<Paterux> EriC^^: hi it loaded into a thing like terminal called initramfs
<Paterux> I was able to select ubutun from a list though
<EriC^^> Paterux: you put it on a pc that has legacy mode enabled?
<Paterux> EriC^^: it's on another pc
<Paterux> EriC^^: let me see if it has legacy usb3 on
<ubuntuser1> Oh, you mean having the BIOS treat USB mice and keyboard as old PS/2 devices?
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Paterux> EriC^^: yes it says legacy usb3.0 support is enabled
<EriC^^> and sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<EriC^^> Paterux: no, i mean legacy as the bios/uefi mode
<EriC^^> Paterux: nevermind though
<ubuntuser1> What computer do you have?
<EriC^^> if it's on another pc nevermind
<ubuntuser1> Yeah, I think your PC is too new to support legacy BIOS
<EriC^^> Paterux: install pastebinit then run sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Paterux> EriC^^: I reboot the pc and not it won't see the usb drive
<Paterux> EriC^^: I'm trying to get it to recognize it again
<EriC^^> Paterux: make sure it's first in the boot order in the bios
<EriC^^> or try a different usb port
<ubuntuser1> That's what I was about to say :)
<chxane> trying to do this now http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media
<chxane> hope it works :)
<ubuntuser1> Hopefully your flash drive is not outdated by now
<EriC^^> chxane: why do you want a uefi only bootable?
<ubuntuser1> In technology that is
<ubuntuser1> What will change in Ubuntu 15.10?
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok I'm back atthe initramfs prompt
<chxane> EriC^^, was getting an error when I tried to install (a message with just a bunch of question marks) and someone suggested to do uefi only boot
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, what's the error msg?
<EriC^^> chxane: did you checksum the iso?
<Paterux> EriC^^: getting like bugger io error on device sde
<chxane> EriC^^, yes it is correct
<chxane> was this type of error http://i.imgur.com/RWhC5xH.jpg
<Paterux> EriC^^: also dev/disk/by-uuid/etc does not exist dropping into a shell
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, install pastebinit then run sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<chxane> except not at that screen more before I had to partition the driver for the install
<chxane> the drive*
<ubuntuser1> Never seen that before, but sounds like your CD-ROM drive may be faulty, depends on what /dev/sde is in this case
<chxane> I have a laptop with no cd-rom so it was for a usb boot
<ubuntuser1> Then maybe your flash drive is faulty, or you need to format it
<Paterux> EriC^^: it says /bin/sh sudo: not found
<Paterux> EriC^^: after trying to install pastebinit
<EriC^^> Paterux: boot the live session, we can't try to fix it from the initramfs
<chxane> ubuntuser1, tried that and didn't help but going to try this other method
<chxane> brb
<ubuntuser1> Then I suggest you wipe your flash drive, and start all over. Sounds like your Live USB is most certainly corrupted
<shahar23> bytetrial
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok the usb is connected to the live version
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, install pastebinit
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<Paterux> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Paterux: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Paterux> EriC^^: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871598/
<amaroq> haro peeps
<sajid> hello
<amaroq> I love de ubuntus
<EriC^^> Paterux: are you sure the usb with the installation is connected?
<Paterux> EriC^^: I ejected it from the computer menu I think
<Paterux> I'll reconnect it
<Paterux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871614/
<Paterux> EriC^^: this one mentions it
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> Paterux: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<mannio> Can someone help me , i did sudo apt-upgrade , but closed it before it finished,now i got  The package linux-image-3.19.0-22-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<EriC^^> mannio: what do you mean you can't find an archive for it?
<EriC^^> mannio: which ubuntu are you using?
<Paterux> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Paterux: type sudo chroot /mnt
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> Paterux: update-initramfs -u -k all
<mannio> that's the error im getting i am using 15.04
<Paterux> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Paterux: update-grub
<Paterux> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Paterux: cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<mannio> i am using ubuntu 15.04 tried to upgrade, closed the terminal during the process now i try to do it again and get this in terminal:The package linux-image-3.19.0-22-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<EriC^^> mannio: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Paterux> http://termbin.com/nqfa
<EriC^^> Paterux: type exit
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok
<mannio> eric just tried it,gave me the same error shortly after finishing
<EriC^^> Paterux: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc | pastebinit
<EriC^^> mannio: type uname -r
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<mannio> 3.19.0-21-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.22.21 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<EriC^^> mannio: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-22-generic
<mannio> hmm i was sure that would work, but i got the same error
<EriC^^> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Paterux> EriC^^: what about postfix?
<EriC^^> Paterux: what do you mean?
<mannio> sudo dpkg --configure -a give's me no output i tried that before i got in here
<Paterux> EriC^^: is what it showed up the menu says postfix configuration
<Paterux> EriC^^: mail server stuff
<EriC^^> Paterux: did you type dpkg --configure -a?
<Paterux> EriC^^: let me see
<mannio> yea
<EriC^^> Paterux: that was for mannio
<mannio> http://gyazo.com/aa2447a4ec3d6effe25a3d7930037fbf
<cracker> anybody hacker?
<Paterux> EriC^^: I typed sudo apt-get install smartmotools && smartctl -a /dev/sdc | pastebinit and poxfix showed up in betweeen
<EriC^^> mannio: when you say you were upgrading, you mean to a new ubuntu version??
<EriC^^> or just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<mannio> yeah with sudo apt-upgrade but i closed it before it finished
<EriC^^> mannio: you mean sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<EriC^^> mannio: were you updating from 14.10 to 15.04 i mean?
<mannio> nope ,it may have been dist upgrade
<mannio> no i was already 15.04
<EriC^^> mannio: ok, type sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.19.0-22-generic
<mannio> it worked!
<Paterux> EriC^^: I'm still puzzled why I got postfix configurator
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, choose the default configuration
<EriC^^> Paterux: me too
<mannio> thank you eric!!!1
<EriC^^> Paterux: anyways, it's just on the live session
<EriC^^> mannio: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<Paterux> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871690/
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, i dont know much about smartctl to be honest..
<EriC^^> it's to check if the usb is damaged or not, i don't know much about it though
<Paterux> EriC^^: me either
<Paterux> EriC^^: oh
<EriC^^> Paterux: anyways type pastebinit /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mannio> Reinstallation of linux-image-generic is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. but it's fine :P
<EriC^^> Paterux: also, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<EriC^^> mannio: that's odd
<Paterux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871699/
<EriC^^> mannio: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Paterux> EriC^^: I pasted that one is for grub.cfg
<Paterux> EriC^^: this one is for bulkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871704/
<EriC^^> Paterux: i think i see the problem, not sure
<EriC^^> but the kernels are still the .efi kernels
<mannio> http://termbin.com/llvn
<EriC^^> Paterux: type sudo chroot /mnt
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok so I guess when I do a full ubuntu install how do I avoid the efi mode
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok command typed
<EriC^^> Paterux: make sure the bios is set to csm legacy mode, and when you boot it if you get a boot options menu make sure to select usb legacy or just usb and not usb uefi
<Paterux> EriC^^: k
<EriC^^> Paterux: you can also check which mode you're booted in by typing ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi , if it doesn't exist then you're booted in legacy mode
<Paterux> EriC^^: cool
<Paterux> EriC^^: so is done? can i check
<EriC^^> Paterux: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Paterux> http://termbin.com/nql7
<EriC^^> mannio: for some reason the sources have old-releases.ubuntu before them
<EriC^^> mannio: you have to modify the old-releases.ubuntu to archive.ubuntu
<EriC^^> mannio: type sudo apt edit-sources
<Paterux> EriC^^: I pasted it the link above
<mannio>  1. /bin/ed   2. /bin/nano        <---- easiest   3. /usr/bin/vim.tiny  Choose 1-3 [2]:
<EriC^^> mannio: choose 2
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic linux-image-3.16.0-43-generic
<EriC^^> Paterux: without the sudo
<mannio> http://gyazo.com/6148be0817914e635fd9299b1eabcf7a
<azrael__> hey there
<EriC^^> mannio: ok, see all the green lines with old-releases in them?
<mannio> yea
<EriC^^> mannio: you need to change old-releases to archive
<EriC^^> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Paterux> EriC^^: I did it with the sudo and then after it was done I rereun it without the sudo and it was like it was already done
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok no problem
<mannio> think if i try to upgrade now that will change it to archive?
<EriC^^> Paterux: type apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<EriC^^> mannio: no, you need to manually edit that
<EriC^^> mannio: if you're lazy you can type a command to do it for you
 * EriC^^ is pretty lazy
<mannio> im kinda newbie i dont even know where to to start lol
<chloe> hello! i too have a question concerning kernel updates
<EriC^^> mannio: type sudo sed -i 's/old-releases/archive/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok it should be 5minutes
<azrael__> shoot @ chloe
<EriC^^> mannio: first, exit the editor
<chloe> @azrael__ i run uname -r it says 3.13.0-57-generic
<EriC^^> before typing the other command
<EriC^^> mannio: press ctrl+x to exit
<mannio> yea i did already,pasted it in no output tho, im guessing it worked?
<EriC^^> mannio: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> yeah
<mannio> http://termbin.com/bgt1
<chloe> @ azrael__ but there are dependency problems
<EriC^^> mannio: ok, looks good, type sudo apt-get update
<azrael__> what did you try to install?
<chloe> simple automatic ubuntu base update
<azrael__> try apt-get dist-upgrade
<chloe> did that
<chloe> it said there is low disk space
<azrael__> cat out your /ect/apt/sources-list
<chloe> uhm...
<mannio> i got another problem eric not sure if you could help, but power outage seemed to mess up my  audo jack, i have to use a usb headset,i get these error's when i update, see one has to do with jack detection http://gyazo.com/c41c9b87c6a0588d3c80fa5b5b68f069
<azrael__> cat /etc/apt/sources-list @ chloe
<chloe> there is sources.list.d. what should i cat it with?
<EriC^^> mannio: those look like ppa's that aren't there anymore
<chloe> aargh dammit
<azrael__> hm
<EriC^^> mannio: that was the output of sudo apt-get update?
<mannio> yea
<azrael__> hang on a second
<EriC^^> mannio: did you fresh install 15.04 or upgrade to it?
<azrael__> cat /etc/apt/sources.list @ chloe (my bad)
<mannio> it was a fresh install
<chloe> now what?
<azrael__> send me the output
<chloe> wait i'll reconnect with xchat
<bekks> chloe: First of all, you need to free up some space.
<chloe> df-h shows no directory used up >90 %, boot is at 56 %
<bekks> chloe: that analysis is pointless :)
<chloe> why?
<Paterux> EriC^^: I am done
<bekks> chloe: PAstebin the output of "df -h" and "df -i" please.
<chloe> http://pastebin.com/KD7AVjNK
<bekks> chloe: And...?
<mannio> any idea eric
<chloe> http://pastebin.com/9Mt70ySQ
<bekks> chloe: You dont have free inodes in /usr anymore. You need to free up space in there.
<chloe> i see
<bekks> chloe: You can remove old kernel headers, e.g.
<chloe> i tried to but there are dependency errors
<Paterux> EriC^^: is done installing the new image
<bekks> chloe: What did you try and what was the output of which exact command?
<chloe> apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic
<bekks> Thats not a kernel header package.
<chloe> (running 3.13.0.57 apparently)
<bekks> Thats a kernel image.
<chloe> i see
<chloe> thank you
<azrael__> apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-$(uname -r) @ chloe
<bekks> DONT do it.
<azrael__> why?
<chloe> it will delete the current one does it?
<bekks> azrael__: Because removing the headers of the CURRENT kernel is a BAD idea.
<azrael__> okay
<azrael__> i see
<bekks> So do not run that command.
<azrael__> thx bekks
<chloe> i found this: linux-headers-3.13.0-35 is this right?
<bekks> chloe: Whats the output of "uname -a" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"?
<azrael__> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bekks> azrael__: Stop that please.
<bekks> azrael__: Random commands are not helpful.
<shahar23> hi geju
<azrael__> ?
<chloe> Linux bw-System-Product-Name 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:27:48 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> chloe: install the package "linux-generic", that will install the kernel and the headers if they are not installed
<EriC^^> Paterux: type exit
<EriC^^> Paterux: sorry
<EriC^^> first type update-grub
<bekks> k1l_: He cannot install anything, no free inodes in /usr
<k1l_> :/
<Paterux> EriC^^: should I go back to chroom mnt
<Paterux> cause I exited
<EriC^^> Paterux: yes, type sudo chroot /mnt
<chloe> dpkg -l showed linux-headers-3.13.0-35 as the oldest
<bekks> chloe: Pastebin the entire output as requested.
<chloe> can't be purged
<shahar23> PING
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> Paterux: did update-grub pick up the kernel?
<chloe> http://pastebin.com/D9swiRW4
<Paterux> EriC^^: it found 3 things
<Paterux> it said adding boo menu entry for efi firmware configuration
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, type exit
<bekks> chloe: Whats the outcome of "sudp apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-35 linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generic" ?
<EriC^^> then pastebinit /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<chloe> has unmet dependencies
<EriC^^> Paterux: also sudo blkid | pastebinit and then try rebooting
<mangaka> languige
<bekks> chloe: Pastebin the entire output.
<chloe> ok. How do i whisper in webchat?
<lotuspsychje> mangaka: how can we help you?
<azrael__> try dpkg --add-architecture i386 && apt-get update && reboot
<bekks> chloe: I dont want a query about that.
<bekks> chloe: Use a pastebin and provide the URL, in here.
<Paterux> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871881/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871882/
<EriC^^> Paterux: ok, try to reboot
<k1l_> azrael__: stop that
<chloe> http://pastebin.com/sLeju9Ux
<azrael__> apt-get -f install @ chloe
<chloe> no disk space
<bekks> azrael__: stop pasting random commands.
<azrael__> not random
<bekks> azrael__: Thats not helpful, for no one.
<bekks> chloe: Pastebin "ls -lha /usr/src" please.
<iason> I am worried that my ubuntu laptop (intel graphics HD, x64) is missing some graphics' card drivers. What do I do?
<chloe> ok sources.list btw is here http://pastebin.com/AcXSYm6F
<k1l_> iason: the intel video driver is in the kernel already. no driver neede
<k1l_> iason: *needed
<chloe> http://pastebin.com/LkJx87ps
<iason> k1l_, ok, nice. Thanks.
<chloe> i tried to install sailfish os for vbox too the day it got broken
<chloe> *was
<bekks> chloe: So remove the directories linux-headers-3.13.0-35 and linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generic, the run apt-get -f install, the remove the packages linux-headers-3.13.0-35 and linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generic
<chloe> ok
<azrael__> bekks you are a linux ninja :)
<bekks> azrael__: No, I am just trying to be helpful, you dont.
<shahar23> ko
<azrael__> bekks i am a newbie trying to help
<azrael__> no harm intended
<k1l_> azrael__: if you dont know what the command really does, than dont suggest it to other users.
<azrael__> k1l never had any probelms with command i ran
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | azrael__
<ubottu> azrael__: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bekks> azrael__: Well, non of your commands would have worked for chloe. Thats why I asked you to stop, multiple times.
<k1l_> azrael__: that doesnt mean it will not make issues on other users systems in different situations. so stop giving commands, that you have no clue what they do.
<bekks> *none
<chloe> i would like to better understand the distribution system better
<chloe> ah nvm
<azrael__> bekks & k1l alright i will just be reading
<chloe> thank you all it worked well
<mannio> ugh got disconnected for like 15 min's,did get your take on the ppa
<bekks> chloe: What is the outcome of the instructions above?
<mannio> can someone else help, i cannot get any audio or detected headphone's speaker's and i get these error's when i try to update http://gyazo.com/c41c9b87c6a0588d3c80fa5b5b68f069
<chloe> it worked
<chloe> yesss automatic updates work too again
<azrael__> good job bekks :)
<bekks> chloe: So remove all old kernels and all old headers now :)
<chloe> until what version?
<azrael__> sudo apt-get autoremove
<bekks> azrael__: STOP IT.
<bekks> azrael__: How often do we have to tell you?
<chloe> why not?
<azrael__> yes why not?
<mannio> can someone help me, my audio jack not detecting anthing, i have tweaked with alsa mixer,but i get these errors  when i try to update http://gyazo.com/c41c9b87c6a0588d3c80fa5b5b68f069
<bekks> chloe: Thats not helpful in your current situation?
<bekks> chloe: And it isnt answering your last question.
<bekks> chloe: Remove all version excluding your currently running and excluding all newer versions.
<marcos__> .
<Ben64> mannio: check with the ppa maintainer, we don't support ppas here
<marcos__> a
<bekks> chloe: AFTER that, it fine to run "sudo apt-get autoremove" for removing unneeded packages.
<mannio> what's a ppa maintainer?
<bekks> mannio: The one who maintains a PPA? :)
<Ben64> mannio: the person who made that PPA repository
<azrael__> Thanks bekks
<marcos__> a
<Ben64> marcos__: please don't do whatever it is you're doing, and don't bring bots in here
<mannio> hmm no one can help here? i presume it's easy those ppa's are default that come with installing ubuntu for some reason there not on my computer
<Ben64> mannio: ppas are not on by default
<chloe> ok one more question - can vbox be a reason for this?
<bekks> chloe: No.
<bekks> chloe: The only reason for this were all the old kernels and headers and your /usr being to small.
<chloe> so images use /boot and headers use /usr or how?
<azrael__> but bekks, pastebin said 15 GB free of space
<bekks> chloe: Correct.
<azrael__> in / directory
<bekks> azrael__: But df -i said no inodes available.
<azrael__> :)
<bekks> azrael__: Do you know what inodes are?
<azrael__> learning so much here
<azrael__> yes , sir
<bekks> Somehoe, I doubt that, strongly.
<bekks> *Somehow
<azrael__> i know waht it is
<azrael__> *what
<EriC^^> mannio: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<azrael__> I am a debian guy
<azrael__> word´ s are the same
<mannio> im installing updates via software updater
<azrael__> kinda new to linux but as i said eager to learn
<k1l_> chloe: is there a reason you made seperate /usr and /var partitions?
<chloe> you mean extra partitions?
<k1l_> chloe: yes
<chloe> because before i installed ubuntu 14.04 i had the disk space problem too
<bekks> chloe: And you did not solve it by using separate partitions :)
<chloe> and i wanted to learn more about the FHS in ubuntu so i read a bit about it and made extra partitions
<chloe> it was sort of a different problem now
<chloe> trying to figure stuff out
<chloe> ...
<azrael__> what´ s the advantage in having more partitions?
<azrael__> is it more save?
<azrael__> i juset go with "use entire disk"
<azrael__> *just
<k1l_> if you dont know how to use them or have a wrong setup it just causing more trouble than giving any advantage. the regular user is fine with going with entire disk and maybe a seperate /home partition.
<chloe> yes i thought i could learn something that way
<azrael__> rhx k1l
<azrael__> *thx
<chloe> would that inode-problem not have occured if i used the entire disk?
<bekks> chloe: Most likely, it wouldnt have occured. Or at least much later :)
<k1l_> chloe: it would have had a lot more inodes to use because of the bigger size of the partition then
<chloe> ok... well thank you for helping anyhow
<azrael__> I once used the /var /home seperate option and i could not even get the system to boot.Today i know i have to manually set grub /dev/sda :)
<bekks> chloe: you're welcome :)
<bekks> azrael__: separate partitions and the grub installation target are totally unrelated.
<azrael__> it was multiboot
<azrael__> have had windows 7
<azrael__> aswell
<chunkyme> just did new of ubuntu 14.04 and used software center to install restricted extras. It got 60% of the way through and stalled on grey screen. Can this be fixed.
<chloe> isn't grub obsolete in the near future?
<bekks> chloe: Why would it?
<bekks> chloe: We're not going back to lilo :D
<chloe> i thought i read something about it
<azrael__> grub is most popular i like it aswel
<azrael__> l
<mannio> gotta restart computer after updating
<azrael__> hah lilo :D
<azrael__> old obsolete friend :D
<DodoStorm> hi for DEVELOPER OR SECURITY RESEACHER COME TO CHANNEL ##dev.os and ##storm
<azrael__> I love linux because it is verbose and one can learn a lot
<Fuchs> DodoStorm: would you mind stopping to spam your channel over various places on this network, please?
<lanoxx> I have a problem with remmina and rdp clients under Ubuntu 14.04 I cannot get the rdp plugin to work, remmina is unable to load the shared object file, can someone help me to fix this?
<DodoStorm> didn't ubuntu ceo already said
<DodoStorm> ubuntu is closed
<DodoStorm> nah is a new channel
<DodoStorm> just to promote it
<bekks> DodoStorm: Stop your nonsense please.
<chloe> one more thing: what would be the exact cmd line to purge all kernels except the running?
<DodoStorm> Wwell friend
<DodoStorm> take alook at what ubuntu ceo said
<bekks> chloe: You have to do that manually.
<mannio> alright all done sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic and updated and rebooted
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: thanks for the help yesterday
<mgolisch> theres purge-old-kernels in the bikeshed package, but i think it leaves the current plus one
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I got a question, if you use scp when the connection gets broken and you do another scp of the same files will it overwrite files of the same name
<easyOnMe> on the destination computer folder
<bekks> easyOnMe: Yes.
<mgolisch> dont think scp can resume
<easyOnMe> bekks: thanks bekks
<easyOnMe> so you are online
<easyOnMe> lol
<Deep> after successfull installation of ubuntu 14.04 i am not able to see the boot menu. It is directly taking me to windows 8 boot
<bekks> easyOnMe: If you want to continue copying, use rsync --partial
<drug> hm
<easyOnMe> bekks: oh ok
<malade_mental> Hi, I got the following error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872024/ when I try to telnet on the 3001 port from the internet
<daft> beast
<malade_mental> telnet localhost 3001 works well
<easyOnMe> so rsync --partial will know which files have been missed
<malade_mental> I hav apache listening on 3001 port and iptable has an accept
<malade_mental> rule, it's ubuntu 14.04
<Deep> after successfull installation of ubuntu 14.04 i am not able to see the boot menu. It is directly taking me to windows 8 boot
<malade_mental> Deep, does your computer has uefi?
<bekks> !patience | Deep
<ubottu> Deep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mgolisch> Deep: uefi?
<malade_mental> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI Deep
<Deep> after successfull installation of ubuntu 14.04 i am not able to see the boot menu. It is directly taking me to windows 8 boot. my laptop is HP Total care
<malade_mental> ...
<Jazzy_J> malade_mental, did you disable "secure boot" in the bios?
<bekks> malade_mental: And did you disable fast boot in Windows?
<malade_mental> wtf...
<malade_mental> I don't the problem, it's Deep
<bekks> :)
<grantd> haha
<mannio> can someone help me my audio jack sense was some how removed from Pc now none of my headphones are detected
<Jazzy_J> malade_mental, sorry.
<malade_mental> noprob m8 ;)
<Jazzy_J> only one sip of coffee so far.
<EriC^^> mannio: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<mannio> http://termbin.com/tc2h
<chloe> @bekks another question
<chloe> purging the images won't free the /usr/src directory
<bekks> chloe: Correct.
<bekks> chloe: As you stated above, correctly, the images do not use /usr/src/
<chloe> is it wise to use rm -r the directories in /usr/src?
<Deep> in HP Total care laptop not able to see boot menu with ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> chloe: No.
<Deep> in HP Total care laptop not able to see boot menu with ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> chloe: Purge the header packages.
<Deep> in HP Total care laptop not able to see boot menu with ubuntu 14.04 help
<Deep> in HP Total care laptop not able to see boot menu with ubuntu 14.04
<Deep> in HP Total care laptop not able to see boot menu with ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Deep: Please stop repeating every 15 seconds.
<Jazzy_J> Deep, Have you disabled Fast Boot within Windows 8 and changed secure boot in the BIOS?
<Deep> Jazzy, yes i did
<bq_> how to add my user as sudo user?
<baizon> bq_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<Jazzy_J> Deep, when I set up a multi-boot with Win 8.1, it seems that I used a utility that ran in Windows that fixed the boot sequence.
<Deep> jazzy, what utility is that ?
<Jazzy_J> Follow this:  http://tinyurl.com/qam9wzj  It is for 15.04, but boot-repair is what I used.  It's a *nix tool run from with ubuntu.  you have to add the ppa to get the tool.
<TechMonger> is there any information gathering command in windows like facter?
<Ben64> TechMonger: might want to ask ##windows about that
<TechMonger> waiting on response
<Jazzy_J> TechMonger, are you looking for a FOSS solution?
<Jazzy_J> For an enterprise-level soloution we are using LANDesk Management Suite.
<TechMonger> what is foss
<Jazzy_J> Free and Open-source Software - *nix is FOSS, LibreOffice is FOSS.  Microsoft and Apple products are not.
<Ben64> windows software isn't on topic here
<EriC^^> mannio: the ppa's were being used with utopic and now with vivid
<EriC^^> mannio: vivid might not be supported
<larryone> Hi All, I'm looking at 15.04 AMIs in Amazon
<larryone> they're labeled as 15.04 DEVEL
<larryone> is that just a matter of a field not being updated?
<coraxx> So, does anyone know the command "inoticoming" ... I'm having problem with file exclusion ...can't seem to get the --regexp parameter to work ...can anyone help please ?
<larryone> or are those images ok for production systems?
<EriC^^> mannio: they
<EriC^^> they're pretty old, maybe there are new ppa's you can use with vivid?
<mannio> :o doing some googling right now
<EriC^^> mannio: you should probably comment them out so you don't get errors on sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> mannio: type sudo sed -i 's/^deb/# deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<mannio> done
<mannio> niiice no errors now
<EriC^^> mannio: there's one that isn't version-specific, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<EriC^^> and remove the comment ( # ) before deb, so you can use it again so it updates chrome
<convict> Anyone ever have part of their screen freeze because of libnotify?
<mannio> alright removed how do i save and exit
<EriC^^> mannio: press ctrl+o then hit enter, then ctrl+x to exit
<mannio> alright done
<bq_> when I install docker, i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872170/
<donofrio__> maybe I need more coffee but why is my chown failing - http://paste.debian.net/281900/
<teward> donofrio__: sudo/superuser to change to a group/owner not of the user, perhaps?
<donofrio__> I'm a member of that group
<teward> donofrio__: your chown is changing the owner user
<teward> not the group or such
<teward> likely your standard user can't assign to it - i see the same issue from time to time in my environments
<donofrio__> right want to change to appinfuser from donofrio (who I'm logged in as)
<donofrio__> so how to assign?  if no sudo
<donofrio__> I figured if I owned them I could reassign them
<Guest99726> no. only root might do that.
<donofrio__> more coffee....can't wrap head around that
<donofrio__> if I own I shoudl be able to reassign (you'd think)
<teward> donofrio__: only superuser powers can reassign the owner user
<teward> (fwiw, Windows is the same way - you can't change the owner user without administrator privileges)
<Guest99726> donofrio__: no, otherwise a malicious program could change the owner on all files and lock you out
<Guest99726> (on all files in your home directory, most likely, that is)
<donofrio__> no it's a file/directory off the root called app
<donofrio__> ok well I'll request root for a day but was thinkin - thanks
<Guest99726> well, whereever a file is doesn't make a difference. typically almost all files in a user's home directory are owned by that user, though
<Guest18102> guys, does anyone know how does linux cp command work internally??
<Guest18102> is anyone there?
<EriC^^> Guest18102: why?
<Guest18102> how does linux cp command work internally??
<EriC^^> why do you ask?
<ioria> Guest18102, i think opening a read stream and a write stream
<Guest18102> i'm implementing a mini linux shell,
<Guest18102> @ioria can you be precise??
<ioria> Guest18102, system calls
<nnarol> Hi! What do I have to do to make a self-written application that is in executable form execute on another machine?
<ioria> Guest18102, int fd=0; open, read and write ... in C you find FILE *fd, fopen, fwrite etc. etc
<EriC^^> nnarol: make sure it has the same architecture on the other machine, and all the necessary libraries
<ioria> Guest18102, if you google linux system calls, you find tons
<Guest18102> @ioria, thanks
<nnarol> Eric: it is a very simple app made in python. Could it be that it requires other things than the libraries for accessed through the modules that have been imported?
<ioria> Guest18102, you're welcome
<nnarol> EriC: If no, it has all it needs on the target machine.
<EriC^^> nnarol: honestly i don't know
<EriC^^> Guest18102: if you use strace you can probably see what cp actually does
<EriC^^> Guest18102: strace cp <source> <dest>
<Guest62410> hello
<linux> heeeeee
<Guest18102> guys one question> i have a program which implements linux commands, how do i make this program to execute when i click on actual linux termianl.
<Guest62410> i have been trying to install irrlicht engine for the entire day now and none of google is helping me
<rtreleaven> nnarol try to run the program and see where it dumps out
<Guest62410> im at a loss of what to do
<nnarol> rtreleaven: As I mentioned, on my machine it works perfectly.
<rtreleaven> try on the target machine
<rtreleaven> nnarol ^
<nnarol> rteleaven: And the target machine is around 600 miles away from me.
<rtreleaven> ssh is your friend
<nnarol> rtreleaven: Unfortunatelz, I cannot use it, because I am not a programmer.
<rtreleaven> but you wrote the python script?
<nnarol> rtreleaven: If I would be, I would just bundle it into a package.
<nnarol> rtreleaven: I did, but it's just a ca. 270 line app, which I made as a hobby.
<EriC^^> nnarol: what does trying it using ssh have to do with programming?
<rtreleaven> either you shell into the target system to see what is causing the script to fail or have someone at that end run it and tell you what is failing
<EriC^^> nnarol: does the target pc have a ssh server running?
<nnarol> EriC: I don't know.
<ManicPanic> can i install Ubuntu from a Mobile phone's SD CARD via USB drive ?
<EriC^^> nnarol: try ssh <user>@<host>
<dingus778> hi every one , i have a quick question
<nnarol> rteleaven: Thanks, I think I thought of something else: I also have a Debian virtual machine.
<dingus778> what is the main command to install a file from a zip/tar file
<EriC^^> dingus778: tar -xvf <file> should untar and decompress it
<rtreleaven> nnarol just because you can get your script running in your vm does not mean it will run on the target
<nnarol> EriC: Thanks for the help anyway. Could you enlighten me on some aspects of file permissions?
<Guest18102> guys one question> i have a program which implements linux commands, how do i make this program to run when i click on actual linux termianl?
<nnarol> rtreleaven: I know, but it might help me make the program completely self-sufficient.
<jzxc> hi
<zync> Guest18102: what kind of program?
<grantd> Guest18102, chmod +x script and can make one link " link /usr/local/bin/script Name" i think its work
<moobase> is it dangerous to cancel ftrim? I'll make a ftrim cron which could get cancelled when I shut down mah computah
<Guest18102> @grantd, are you sure it will work??
<grantd> Guest18102, for make it executable yes
<Guest18102> @grantd, i din't get you?
<grantd> Guest18102, yeahs im sure it wil work
<grantd> yeas*
<rtreleaven> nnarol it is a python program so it will at least depend on the interpreter
<nnarol> rteeleaven: the target machine has an appropriate python version installed.
<nnarol> rteeleaven: also, I would think that making an executable with cxfreeze should circumvent any problems stemming from dependencies.
<nnarol> rteeleaven: Though granted, I don't know.
<moobase> why not just not trim your ssd? Performance is barely affected. You lose 10% performance tops.
<easyOnMe> bekks: what shall I do to prevent this from happening: http://imgur.com/JIKBPpc
<easyOnMe> what i mean is I want to change that to something else whenever 404 error shows up
<easyOnMe> I want to create my own page to render when a 404 error shows up
<Guest18102> @grantd, should i write " link /usr/local/bin/script Name" on the terminal
<Skyrider> Any support here for (future) ubuntu raspberry users?
<easyOnMe> histo: what shall I do to prevent this from happening: http://imgur.com/JIKBPpc
<easyOnMe> I want to create my own page to render when a 404 error shows up
<easyOnMe> instead of the default page shown in the image
<Skyrider> mmhh, apache..
<Guest18102> @grantd are you there??
<Guest18102> its not working!!
<Skyrider> easyOnMe familiar with the root path?
<Skyrider> Edit /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf and look for the root path (eg: /var/www)
<Guest18102> guys anyone, how to run custom terminal instead of gnome terminal??
<Skyrider> or in your case, /home/kindergartenone"
<easyOnMe> Skyrider: not that much
<easyOnMe> Skyrider: can you help me please
<Skyrider> It's apache, I'm very limited in that area.
<nnarol> rtreleaven: btw the result of the compilation this mentioned cx-freeze application did is several files including around 14 .so files in a folder together with the executable, which makes me think that it should contain all it needs.
<Skyrider> I'm more of a nginx person
<easyOnMe> I am really struggling with routes man
<Skyrider> I'll PM you and 'try' to help.
<easyOnMe> Skyrider: ok thanks
<nnarol> rtreleaven: there are also a lot of .enc files for encoding protocols and what-not.
<rtreleaven> nnarol good luck
<grantd> Guest18102, that command its for create one link only
<Guest18102> but its not working..
<grantd> Guest18102, im there but on work, sometimes i dont see so fast keep calm :)
<Guest18102> @grantd,okay
<nnarol> rtrleaven, EriC: Thanks for the help, I'll look to see of there are cxfreeze channels on Freenode.
<nnarol> rtrleaven, EriC: Or maybe pythonistas...
<pbx> i'm looking for a launcher similar to osx's launchbar or quicksliver. i've been using kupfer for a year but it's abandoned. gnome do was ok but not great (and i want to contribute but don't speak c#). synapse?  any other good ones?
<iason> Back. I asked earlier, being worried that my drivers are not working properly, if intel HD graphics drivers come on default with Ubuntu. k1l_ told me that they do. However, trying to run a game on steam (using OpenGL), I get too many crashes and extreme lag. What should I do?
<phpNoob_> anyone had problems with vagrant trying to access phpmyadmin and getting to download a file called "download" with php code?
<rami_> heey
<hobbet1> pbx i dont know of an alternative but maybe this website might help you find one http://alternativeto.net/
<rami_> i need some help
<rami_> can anyone help me
<EriC^^> with what?
<rami_> see i downloaded cinnamon
<linux> i can't help you
<rami_> but its telling me that it just crashed it gives me an option to restart but it crash then too
<rami_> i dont have access to any command line either
<MatthiasM2> hello, I'm installing SW updates on Ubuntu 15.04 and the progress stopped at "setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.3) ..." and the update window has turned a dark grey shade
<MatthiasM2> rami_: have you tried one of the Linux consoles (ctrl-alt-F1) ?
<manny> Hello can someone help me,after power outage im getting no sound just static
<EriC^^> rami_: you're using mint?
<rami_> cinnamon
<EriC^^> ubuntu or mint?
<rami_> ubuntu
<pbx> hobbet1, thanks, no new leads there.  synapse it is.
<EriC^^> ok, you're logging into it from lightdm?
<rami_> idk really i just got it XD i clicked on the ubuntu sign in the ubuntu log in and pressed cinnamon and now all i does is crash
<larryone> is ubottu.com down?
<manny> Hello can someone help me,after power outage im getting no sound just static
<rami_> CTRL + ALT + T doesnt work to open terminal window
<EriC^^> rami_: do you have another de you can login to?
<phpNoob_> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www is giving me Protocol error
<phpNoob_> Why protocol error
<EriC^^> press the right corner on the login screen to change the de ram
<EriC^^> rami_
<rami_> i mean i can shut the pc down and log onto my regular ubuntu
<EriC^^> ok, do that
<rami_> what do i do then because i dont have Xchat on there :/
<EriC^^> how are you talking right now?
<EriC^^> you should have xchat there too, it's system-wide
<rami_> i found it on cinnamon i can try to find it on my ubuntu i havent really gotten used o it cx
<rami_> brb
<moobase> A script that tar some_dir --> backup-noX ... do people do that anymore? :P
<rami_> heey okay on my ubuntu now
<EriC^^> rami_: ok, type cat /vat/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<rami_> in files?
<rami_> found it
<EriC^^> rami_: open a terminal and type it
<EriC^^> and it should give you a link
<rami_> tells me "/vat/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<rami_> bash: /vat/log/syslog: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> rami_: add cat
<EriC^^> cat /var/log ...
<moobase> worth reformatting my secondary hd to GPT (is MBR), do you do that? why even care? Don't need GPT the features, but I've read that its format makes the file tree safer and easier to recover
<rami_> same thing
<EriC^^> rami_: paste exactly what it said
<rami_> usage: nc [-46bCDdhjklnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-O length]
<rami_> 	  [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port] [-q seconds] [-s source]
<rami_> 	  [-T toskeyword] [-V rtable] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol]
<rami_> 	  [-x proxy_address[:port]] [destination] [port]
<rami_> Use netcat.
<EriC^^> rami_: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Skyrider> Any users familiar here with ubuntu with raspberry?
<rami_> okay done
<rami_> EriC^^: installed it
<EriC^^> rami_: ok, type pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<rami_> premission denied
<moobase> why would I want anything else than rsync to backup a few things to my secondary harddrive?
<rami_> eric its not giving me premission even as root
<rami_> okay opened it
<Firefly67> Hi, I cannot install chrome. It can't install libappindicator1 and libindicator7
<Ellon> hi
<iason> is there some command that will return my ubuntu to day 1? like the way they were once they were installed, and remove all the files I added, packets and configurations.
<iason> or should I just re-install them?
<EriC^^> rami_: pastebinit /var/log/syslog isn't working?
<tr00p> iason: mkfs.ext4 <your root partition> :p
<Ellon> Hi what OS you recommend for 1gb ram, 128mb video laptop?
<iason> Could not stat sda2 --- No such file or directory and The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly? tr00p that's what was returned
<iason> i will just re-install. no big deal. thanks anyway
<Ellon> hello
<Ellon> anyone?
<Ellon> anyone recommend lightweight OS?
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Ellon
<k1l_> oh, bot is gone. Ellon Lubuntu is the lightweight version of ubuntu
<hobbet1> looks like k1l_ will have to do the work of the bot and explain lol
<EriC^^> rami_: it looks as if it's trying to use mir? are you using mir? how did you install cinnamon?
<easyOnMe> I am using ssh on the terminal
<easyOnMe> why does it keeps hanging up if you are not able to use it for say 2 mins
<easyOnMe> is there anything I can do to stop the terminal from not responding if unused for 2 mins
<nicomachus> what, ubottu is gone?
<Firefly67> Hi can someone help me install chrome?
<Firefly67> software center says "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<nicomachus> Firefly67: did you download Chrome from here? https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<Firefly67> I tried that, through the software center, and the apt-get route
<Firefly67> seems to have issues with libappindicator1 and libindicator7
<nicomachus> ok. download the .deb package from that website, and save it in your Home folder. then go to a terminal and type 'sudo dpkg -i filename.deb'
<nicomachus> replacing 'filename.deb' with the actual filename, of course.
<Firefly67> nicomachus, I get this message: "Errors were encountered while processing: google-chrome-stable"
<nicomachus> can you paste the full output at paste.ubuntu.com and then link that here please?
<Firefly67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872724/
<nicomachus> ok, run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<nicomachus> are you on a 32 bit machine?
<Firefly67> no, 64
<Firefly67> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Firefly67> I tried both and neither worked
<_Man_Panic_> can i upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 14.04 without reinstalling it on DVD ?
<nicomachus> you ran apt-get update and what happened?
<nicomachus> And also, Firefly67, you downloaded the 32-bit package of chrome. might wanna go back and download the 64-bit. it will end in amd64 instead of i386
<nicomachus> _Man_Panic_: yes you can. its recommended to backup first.
<Firefly67> nicomachus, ok, trying that
<_Man_Panic_>  nicomachus: so when i press Upgrade button. Will it download the 14.04  version and install it in the old 12.04 partition ? Or will windows be damaged too ?
<RaMcHiP> Good morning all!
<nicomachus> It shouldn't damage Windows.
<_Man_Panic_>  nicomachus: i dont want to backup. Just install newer version of Ubuntu. So it can remove everything in Ubuntu partition
<RaMcHiP> How is everyone doing?  Been awhile since I could hang in here :/.  Shop came really close to getting flooded last week so been cleaning up damages.
<RaMcHiP> BRB reboot
<nicomachus> _Man_Panic_: if you aren't concerned about losing your data, then go ahead and update.
<nicomachus> it will take awhile, fyi.
<_Man_Panic_>  nicomachus: the laptop only have 1GB RAM. I actually want Xubuntu for it. But i have to install Ubuntu 14.04 first so Xubuntu 14.04 can work
<nicomachus> never heard that before, but I have 0 experience with xubuntu.
<_Man_Panic_>  nicomachus: okay thanks
<baizon> _Man_Panic_: why have you to install ubuntu first?
<_Man_Panic_> baizon: i think maybe Xubuntu 14.04 need Ubuntu 14.04 runtime to work. I guessing only
<baizon> nope, doesnt need ubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu doesnt depend on ubuntu
<_Man_Panic_> baizon: so can i download Xubuntu 14.04 from Ubuntu 12.04 and then install Xubuntu 14.04 that way ?
<station> ewewew
<nicomachus> _Man_Panic_: if you're trying to install Xubuntu OVERTOP of ubuntu 12.04, you will need a live cd.
<baizon> _Man_Panic_: im always doing it that way. I just don't format /home
<tonyt> fresh install is always the best
<nicomachus> ^
<_Man_Panic_> nicomachus: CD drive on laptop not working. Xubuntu 12.04 is on login menu too.
<_Man_Panic_> baizon: i dont understand how you do it
<_Man_Panic_> So i need full Ubuntu 14.04 runtime first i guess. So will Upgrade it from update manager.
<_Man_Panic_> then install Xubuntu 14.04 after that
 * gnomed is back to ubuntu after couple of years on Mint
<nicomachus> _Man_Panic_: can you use a USB?
<AbbyA> Hai
<AbbyA> I'm trying to reproduce a customer's bug in an Ubuntu 12.04 VM
<AbbyA> I'm trying to get the same kernel version as them, but my system seems to be running on 3.13.0-57-generic and the package says 3.2.0.23.25
<AbbyA> Are the Linux generic package versions the same as the Linux kernel versions?
<AbbyA> The Linux version I want to be running is 3.13.0-52-generic #86~precise1-Ubuntu SMP. How do I accomplish this?
<_Man_Panic_> nicomachus: yes i run ethernet from usb
<nicomachus> _Man_Panic_: if you have a spare USB drive around, create a live USB on it with Xubuntu 14.04 and then use that Live USB to install Xubuntu on your PC
<_Man_Panic_> nicomachus: i dont have that.
<nicomachus> don't have what?
<_Man_Panic_> nicomachus: can i use my phone as a drive via usb ?
<_Man_Panic_> a USB drive
<nicomachus> _Man_Panic_: if your phone is rooted, you can use an app called DriveDroid. that's the only option I know of.
<nicomachus> and I've never used it myself.
<nicomachus> Firefly67: did you get Chrome installed?
<_Man_Panic_> nicomachus: oh ok. I dont think that will work with the Android runtime on Blackberry 10.
<nicomachus> heh, nope.
<_Man_Panic_> nicomachus: but what is the Downside of pressing the "Upgrade" button. When upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 ? WIll the 1GB RAM be the bottleneck ?
<nicomachus> you have ubuntu 12.04 currently, right?
<_Man_Panic_> yes
<nicomachus> then it's just going to install 14.04. 1GB RAM is a bit low.
<nicomachus> but it should work.
<_Man_Panic_> nicomachus: yes it is. But i will install Xubuntu 14.04 immediatly there after
<apb1963> Today's random tip is a double.  Krusader is an awesome file manager.  I installed it today and suddenly I like using a file manager again.  Looks a lot like the old Norton tool for Windows.  It's in universe.  Also, mega.co.nz provides 50GB free storage space.  I found them today, and signed up today.  Read their "About Us".  I have no affiliation with either of these things, just trying to help you guys out with what in my opinion are awesome
<apb1963> products - and yet free!
 * nomic uses nautilus
 * gnomed too
 * nicomachus too
<trelane`> post Bacon, who's the Community Manager at Ubuntu/Canonicle?
<Ellon> Praise the Lord
<trelane`> Ellon: if you do that too much you'll end up more fired than the Mozilla CEO :-p
<bishops> Please someone help. I have an annoying signal that says "no public key" everytime I try to update my repositories. I have tried everything suggested in forums to fix it and it still isn't fixed
<Ellon> trelane` what's the story about Mozilla CEO?
<apb1963> the chicken is involved, but the pig is committed.
<Ellon> How you can fire CEO? :)
<trelane`> Ellon: fired last year for donating to a "pro traditional marriage" charity that was working on Prop 8 in California
<Ellon> trelane` so why they fired him
<trelane`> bishops: apt-key will save you! :)
<trelane`> Ellon, I'm not mozilla
<Ellon> And who can fire CEO of company?
<bishops> trelane`: what is the command line? I think I have tried this one..
<apb1963> Ellon: Its Board of Directors.
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trelane`> bishops, it's self documenting iirc, or 'man apt-key' :)
<Ellon> trelane` isn't that ridicilous
<Ellon> trelane` smells like conspiracy
<bishops> trelane`: I already tried this actually..
<trelane`> bishops, conceptually you're going to need to check and see what keys are in your apt keyring, and figure out which key apt doesn't have.  Then use apt-key to retrieve it :)
<bishops> trelane`: using apt-key I tried to request the particular keys missing by copy pasting them. it says it retrieved them but then when I update I still get the same output!
<Ellon> Mozilla CEO did right thing... America need more pro traditional marriage support
<trelane`> bishops, have you used apt-key to confirm they're in the keyring?  Perhaps used it to delete the key in the ring, and re-install it?
<nicomachus> !ot | Ellon
<ubottu> Ellon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bishops> trelane`: can you tell me how without me having to read the whole thing?
<trelane`> bishops: I don't have a running ubuntu in front of me or I would.  I'm actually trying to track down their Community Manager.
<Firefly67> nicomachus, sorry I went afk for a bit, but same problems with 64-bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872955/
<ioria> bishops, wha't in your /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d  ?
<bishops> trelane`: one question: could it have to do with some ppa blocking the process?
<trelane`> bishops, without seeing the output I can't answer that :)
<Pici> trelane`: #ubuntu-community-team would be the best place to ask
<nicomachus> Ok, Firefly67, you're making progress. :) Now 'sudo apt-get install libappindicator1'
<bishops> trelane`: should I paste bin it?
<trelane`> bishops, that or mail me your computer :-p
<trelane`> pastebin is faster
<nicomachus> lol
<trelane`> Pici, thanks!
<Firefly67> nicomachus, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Firefly67>  libappindicator1 : Depends: libindicator7 (>= 0.4.90) but it is not going to be installed
<Firefly67> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ioria> seems a bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1263540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Fix released]
<Firefly67> so I did apt-get -f install
<bishops> trelane`: haha ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872975/
<nicomachus> Firefly67: Ok, then 'sudo apt-get -f install' again
<Firefly67> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<nicomachus> Firefly67: make sure you're doing the -f install as sudo.
<Firefly67> nicomachus, yes doing everythin as sudo. Now doing sudo apt-get update again
<trelane`> bishops: check the apt-key keyring for 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<trelane`> I think this one is probably straightforward.
<nicomachus> ok Firefly67. Also try 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Saphyel> hello I have one questions about the 1h interview meeting on london
<Saphyel> question
<bishops> trelane`: one sec, check this first: paste.ubuntu.com/11872986/
<sailors> Hi, what'd be a decent way to go about using a newer version of OpenSSL than the one in the repository?
<nicomachus> Firefly67: after apt-get update and apt-get clean, try -f install again.
<sailors> I'm guessing just building it and plopping the files in the system path folders would be a great way to break everything
<Firefly67> nicomachus, same error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Saphyel> when will I know if I should go or not?
<trelane`> bishops: those "resource limits" messages are bit concerning.  I've never seen those before.
<beta_cuckhold> Should I learn Lisp, C or Haskell?
<nicomachus> Saphyel: This channel is for Ubuntu support. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<beta_cuckhold> I'm on Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> beta_cuckhold: try ##programming
<nicomachus> sailors: you can try the experimental builds at https://www.openssl.org/source/
<Saphyel> nicomachus: my question is about Ubuntu...
<beta_cuckhold> Will learning C help me use Ubuntu more efficiently?
<nicomachus> Saphyel: it's about a conference, not ubuntu technical support.
<bishops> trelane`: how concerning?
<l3s7r0z> <beta_cuckhold> If you want to program for Ubuntu and also C++, if you want to build apps for Ubuntu
<nicomachus> Firefly67: what was the output of apt-get update?
<nicomachus> full output, on a pastebin please.
<trelane`> bishops, I've been using gpg and apt for more than 15 years and I've never seen that :)
<trelane`> beta_cuckhold, do you know Python?
<bishops> trelane`: I'm special what can i say :)
<trelane`> bishops, yeah it's always fun being special! :)
<trelane`> bishops, It looks like you may have some keys for custom repos in your apt-key ring?  I'd specifically delete those three, and the ubuntu FTP key, then re-import the ubuntu FTP key
<bishops> trelane`: yes! no but seriously I wish i can resolve this. maybe I erase all my ppas and start all over?
<trelane`> I'd erase the keys first before you start touching the package manager
<bishops> trelane`: the problem is that I don't understand how are keys linked to files, etc. theoretically i mean , i still don't understand this system
<trelane`> bishops: when a package maintainer releases a package, they sign it with a cryptographic key to prove that they are the one that produced the package.
<trelane`> which prevents an unsavory person (like me!) from releasing a package as them and including a rootkit or other badness.
<beta_cuckhold> trelane`: I know a little something about Python.
<trelane`> beta_cuckhold, Python is just hugely useful, as is BASH.  Once you have those, I'd do C++ given that it seems that Canonical likes it
<bishops> trelane`: alright but say I erase all my ppa list and then add them back, will they import different keys again?
<beta_cuckhold> trelane`: What about Lisp?
<trelane`> bishops, I don't know as I haven't tried it.  In theory you want to make the smallest change possible, then test, which is deleting the key that's throwing the error.
<bishops> trelane`: alright i see
<bishops> trelane`: i have tried with this program Y-ppa manager, yet still doesn't work. arrghh
<nicomachus> Firefly64: looks like apt-get isn't finding the ubuntu server...
<Guest30397> hello guys, does anyone one know how to run files from /bin directory.
<Guest30397> Files in /bin are stored in executable format.
<trelane`> bishops, but that's not what I recommended.  I recommmended using apt-key to remove those keys, and re-install the main ubuntu key
<trelane`> your problem isn't ppas
<trelane`> its that the keyring is broken
<nicomachus> Firefly67: are you connected to the internet?
<teward> Guest30397: run the full path?  i.e. /bin/somefile.  Or, make sure that /bin/ is in your $PATH environment variable
<Firefly67> yes, nicomachus
<bishops> trelane`: how do you remove the keys?
<Firefly67> otherwise how could I talk here?
<trelane`> bishops, with apt-key :)
<nicomachus> Firefly67: good point. lol. Are you in SA?
<bishops> trelane`: ah right ok, well off to work then..
<bishops> trelane`: just one question, should I just delete the keys that are mentioned in the pastebinit I sent you?
<trelane`> bishops, yes, those and the key you are trying to import and cant.  Then re-import the ubuntu ftp key
<trelane`> try running apt-get update after that and lets see what you get
<bishops> trelane`: deleted them with apt-key del 'key number'. then ran sudo apt-get update, got some result
<vvassilev> Hi I have multi isp setup and I keep getting 'dhclient.c:2322: Failed to send 300 byte long packet over fallback interface.' the fixed ip one.
<vvassilev> Do I need to make some special settings to dhclient.conf?
<bishops> trelane`: oh check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11873061/
<trelane`> you removed hte yorba/zedtux keys?
<bishops> trelane`: not sure but I have removed the yorba ppa altogether so i don't understand why it is still bugging me!
<trelane`> bishops: that's not the same as removing the GPG key from the keyring
<trelane`> bishops: repeat after me: this has nothing to do with PPAs...
<trelane`> this issue is only related to your apt GPG keyring
<bishops> trelane`: hahaha ok i understand, but I used apt-key del "keyid" to remove keys that were listed in the update
<bishops> trelane`: so now what?
<k1mmyyy> hi, can anyone confirm before i pull the trigger, that this last post (and what it's in response to) is accurate? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284662&page=3&p=13320099#post13320099
<schov> i think i must have a virus or something. comuter reguarly stalls and im forced to reboot. also the processor seems to be on overdrive - any advice?
<trelane`> bishops: now use apt-key to confirm they're gone by listing hte keys :)
<helo> when i configure my xorg screens with the standard utility, where does it save those settings?
<bishops> trelane`: they are not gone because as soon as I sudo apt-get update I get teh same shit gqg error!
<EriC^^> helo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf i believe
<helo> i'm trying to create a non-desktop machine that runs X using those setting, but don't know where to copy them from
<trelane`> bishops: why aren't they gone? :)
<cr45h> schov: what's your cpu temp?
<helo> EriC^^: nope, xorg.conf doesn't exist :/
<bishops> trelane`: because I'm doomed (part of being special)
<helo> by "the standard utility", i mean the desktop gui config tool
<trelane`> bishops, what happens when you use apt-key to try to remove them?
<EriC^^> helo: in ubuntu? settings > display ?
<bishops> trelane: it says "OK"
<bishops> trelane`: then I run sudo apt-key update, and I get same error
<schov> how do i check cr45h ?
<trelane`> bishops, then don't do that, look at the apt-key manual, and find out how to manually delete those keys.  Then manually add the ftp key.
<bishops> trelane`: because yorba and his associate zedtux are blocking things
<trelane`> you'er not doing what I'm telling you to do and then complaining it doesn't work :)
<bishops> trelane`: i am! I used apt-key delete etc. what's the difference between this and "manually" removing keys?
<schov> cr45h, my fan seems to be constantly on
<trelane`> bishops: did you confirm after doing apt-key delete that the keys are deleteD?
<bishops> trelane`: as I said it just says "OK" in the terminal
<cr45h> schov: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors; sudo sensors-detect; sudo service kmod start; sensors
<trelane`> bishops, then if you list the keys are the keys that you tried to delete still there?
<bishops> trelane`: yes
<bishops> trelane`: listen i know you're telling me not but seriously now it is clear that those blocking everything are yorba-ppa.gpg and zedtux-rhythmbox-folderview.gpg, why can't i just delete them?
<trelane`> bishops: go for it, that's safe
<bishops> trelane`: but should just delete the actual file as in rm /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/yorba-ppa.gpg ?
<trelane`> I'd mv it to foo.bak
<BlitzerHound> I need someone to help me with something that I fear is really simple but I can't understand how to do it. I'm new to linux.
<trelane`> never delete when you can move
<bishops> trelane`: where is foo.bak?
<schov> cr45h, ive done what you suggested. temp1 says +72 C
<trelane`> foo is variable 1 so foo.bak is /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/yorba-ppa.gpg.bak
<schov> I also have ISA adapter temps
<schov> cr45h, fan is constantly on
<cr45h> hmm, that's not too hot
<BlitzerHound> Is there anyone that might be able to help? I just need to install a program.
<schov> any guess why ubuntu is reguarly crashing? virus? It's driving my head in?
<tgm4883> BlitzerHound: ask your question
<tgm4883> BlitzerHound: what program
<BlitzerHound> Secondlife
<cr45h> it's not a virus
<cr45h> schov: does this happen at random? Can you control+alt+f1 to get to a tty when it freezes?
<BlitzerHound> I've looked over and over again on how to do it online, but for some reason I can't understand the tutorials or videos. I always get stuck at the directory step. How do I know what to type into terminal to install everything?
<bishops> trelane`: it worked!
<schov> it appears to happen randomly. I can't control+alt+f1
<trelane`> bishops, excellent.
<ArtooDetoo> BlitzerHound: what have you already done? what tutorial did you use?
<AbbyA> When does 12.04 go out of support?
<cr45h> sounds like a hardware issue to me
<AbbyA> Gahh
<nicomachus> AbbyA: LTS if for 5 years.
<nicomachus> is*
<BlitzerHound> I was using the first tutorial on youtube, not really sure what it is.  Basically I have extracted the pack to a directory under my home tab called secondlife. I then went to terminal and typed sudo apt-get install lib32z1 and I have no clue at all what that did, but it seemed to do something right.
<compdoc> April 2017
<AbbyA> nicomachus: Yeah, just Googled it
<AbbyA> Anyone familiar with an issue which would cause the +x bit not to be set on packages instaleld from pip?
<AbbyA> Only on 12.04, not 14.04.
<BlitzerHound> It gave me a bunch of info, then I typed, "sudo ./install.sh" and it asks me to choose a directory
<OnkelTem> Hi
<BlitzerHound> I don't know what to do at this point.
<OnkelTem> How to update bash on ubuntu 14.04?
<OnkelTem> Currently it is running 4.3.11 which is buggy
<OnkelTem> I want a new version, stable
<genii> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ArtooDetoo> BlitzerHound: you can choose a directory, for example /home/username/secondlife, just make sure to insert your user name in the middle
<BlitzerHound> So then I've done everything else correctly?
<ArtooDetoo> probably
<ArtooDetoo> OnkelTem: 'apt-get update && apt-get install bash' should give you the latest version available in your sources ... what bug are you talking about anyway?
<BlitzerHound> Okay so I entered the directory as home/adrian/secondlife and I think something went wrong
<ArtooDetoo> BlitzerHound: '/home'. not 'home'
<OnkelTem> f() { eval "declare -A vars="${1#*=}; declare -p vars; }; declare -A arr=([foo]="bar" [baz]="qux"); f "$(declare -p arr)"
<OnkelTem> ArtooDetoo: this shouldn't print error message
<OnkelTem> it must output array definition
<plytro> this affects your usage of bash?
<BlitzerHound> That didn't help. :c
<OnkelTem> ArtooDetoo: I have the latest system, updated just today
<plytro> every version of bash has at least a bug
<BlitzerHound> adrian@FoxBox:~/secondlife$ sudo ./install.sh
<BlitzerHound> Enter the desired installation directory [/opt/secondlife-install]: /home/adrian/secondlife
<BlitzerHound>  - Backing up previous installation to /home/adrian/secondlife.backup-2015-07-13
<BlitzerHound>  - Installing to /home/adrian/secondlife
<BlitzerHound> cp: cannot stat ‘/home/adrian/secondlife/*’: No such file or directory
<OnkelTem> plytro: severely, my scripts stopped working!
<plytro> you could downgrade :)
<OnkelTem> plytro: I have to find a way to workaround that or update bash
<DiegoLiedo> Is anyone in Denver available for the configuration of 5 raspberries pi ip's addresses and a bash script?
<plytro> do "apt-cache policy bash"
<plytro> move back to the old version
<bekks> DiegoLiedo: Thats not tied to being in Denver :)
<ArtooDetoo> BlitzerHound: you can also just press return when it asks for the directory. It will install in the default location /opt/secondlife-install
<OnkelTem> presently, I found no workaround. I just don't get why that eval thingy doesn't create the array
<BlitzerHound> Oh
<OnkelTem> plytro: never did that, let me try
<OnkelTem> plytro: ok, there is one more version available. How to select it?
<DiegoLiedo> bekks: in this case it is, yesterday the sd cards were stolen, I'm in México and there is no remote access
<BlitzerHound> How do I know if it worked?
<ArtooDetoo> what did it say?
<OnkelTem> Maybe there is a PPA for bash?
<BlitzerHound> I don't think it worked. I got an error popup thing.
<ArtooDetoo> be a little bit more precise
<plytro> OnkelTem: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/03/how-to-install-specific-version-of.html
<BlitzerHound> Trying to, I was reading to see what it said. Just says "Sorry, ubuntu has experienced an internal error"
<BlitzerHound> Then gives a bunch of info in a window, details and stuff. I don't know what to pick out of that to tell you though
<BlitzerHound> But it said this when I typed that into command prompt
<BlitzerHound> adrian@FoxBox:~/secondlife$ sudo ./install.sh
<BlitzerHound> Enter the desired installation directory [/opt/secondlife-install]:
<BlitzerHound>  - Backing up previous installation to /opt/secondlife-install.backup-2015-07-13
<BlitzerHound>  - Installing to /opt/secondlife-install
<BlitzerHound>  - Installing menu entries in /usr/local/share/applications
<nicomachus> !paste | BlitzerHound
<ubottu> BlitzerHound: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1mmyyy> can anyone take a quick look at the last couple posts of this thread and tell me if it's a good idea to go forward? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284662&page=3&p=13320099#post13320099
<OnkelTem> plytro: thanks, so easy, just package=version
<g105b> Got a little server in my office running ubuntu-server headless and I need to make sure it will get allocated an IP automatically by a DHCP running on a different network ... I think it is set up to have a static IP at the moment (on the device, not on the router), can anyone list where I can look to check this? (I have checked /etc/network/interfaces so far, don't know where else to look).
<OnkelTem> plytro: installed, and tried already. Same crap :(
<plytro> OnkelTem: did you downgrade?
<plytro> or move up a version?
<BlitzerHound> http://i.imgur.com/dNi50E6.png
<ArtooDetoo> OnkelTem: on bash 4.3-12 i get the output: declare -A vars='([baz]="qux" [foo]="bar" )'
<Daekdroom> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<plytro> I get that on 4.3.30 also
<bekks> g105b: Did you install a graphical desktop environment?
<OnkelTem> ArtooDetoo: that is what should be!
<BlitzerHound> So, that's what's going on.
<OnkelTem> ArtooDetoo: I guess it is not Ubuntu, huh?
<ppf> not specifically ubuntu, but: how can i use an extra mouse button in a vim command mapping?
<ArtooDetoo> OnkelTem: no, it's debian stretch
<OnkelTem> ArtooDetoo: yep
<ArtooDetoo> BlitzerHound: maybe the installation still worked, are there any files in /opt/secondlife-install ?
<BlitzerHound> Lemme check
<plytro> OnkelTem: and you're getting -bash: declare: vars: not found
<plytro> ?
<k1mmyyy> hi guys dumb question but can anyone see what im saying or do i have to register?
<OnkelTem> plytro: exactly
<plytro> did you open a new shell and check the bash version after your install?
<Skyrider> anyone alive? :p
<plytro> otherwise you're in the same old version
<OnkelTem> I've already asked folks on #bash, but the channel seems to be idling right now
<OnkelTem> plytro: of course!
<k1mmyyy> can anyone take a quick look at the last couple posts of this thread and tell me if it's a good idea to go forward? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284662&page=3&p=13320099#post13320099
<BlitzerHound> So this is the opt folder thing.
<BlitzerHound> http://i.imgur.com/dNi50E6.png
<plytro> what is your new version after install?
<OnkelTem> plytro: 4.3.8
<OnkelTem> same effect - vars not defined
<ArtooDetoo> BlitzerHound: that's the same link as before
<BlitzerHound> Oh woops
<BlitzerHound> http://i.imgur.com/ntzadrM.png
<Skyrider> If anyone is familiar with raspberry pi 2 ubuntu (Ubuntu MATE) highlight my name, thanks :)
<ArtooDetoo> what is the content of the first directory?
<g105b> bekks: no it's headless
<bekks> g105b: Which doesnt mean there is no desktop environment installed :)
<BlitzerHound> If the installation DID work, how would I run it? I don't see any program anywhere.
<bekks> BlitzerHound: So where did you look? :)
<ArtooDetoo> so the directory is empty? if it did work there should be an excutable file somewhere. maybe the installer also added a link to your menu
<BlitzerHound> So then would I go to terminal? I don't see anything in the programs list or anything, but I really am very new to this so maybe I just don't know where to check.
<rypervenche> BlitzerHound: It should have created a menu entry. If not, you can run it from the command line from /opt/secondlife-install/secondlife . You should read the README-linux.txt file in /opt/secondlife-install
<plytro> OnkelTem: ok
<plytro> I have a solution
<rypervenche> BlitzerHound: And you probably should have installed this as a user, not to opt. No reason it needs root privileges.
<BlitzerHound> I'll do that then. Thanks again for being so patient with me, I know I must seem ridiculous.
<plytro> let me just double check
<rypervenche> BlitzerHound: So no need for sudo in front of the install.sh script. :)
<BlitzerHound> So then should I redo it without doing the sudo thing?
<Guest99706> can someone help me please.ive got no sound just static on my speaker's after power outage
<BlitzerHound> Also, it seems with every failed attempt it creates these folders that I can't delete. Is that normal?
<ArtooDetoo> you can delete them in a terminal by running "sudo rm -R /path/to/directory"
<rypervenche> BlitzerHound: You can from the command line. Run "sudo rm -rf /opt/secondlife*" Be very very careful to copy and paste that command as I typed it, without the quotes around it.
<not_stark> BlitzerHound, you should be able to use "sudo nautilus" in the terminal to open a file manager window from which you can delete them
<genii> not_stark: Please do not recommend using sudo to run graphicall applications
<rypervenche> BlitzerHound: I would not recommend running nautilus with root permissions.
<Guest99706> can someone help me please.ive got no sound just static on my speaker's after power outage
<genii> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<not_stark> genii, gksudo, then. My bad.
<BlitzerHound> Okay so then I typed that thing in, it doesn't look like it did anything.
<rypervenche> BlitzerHound: It deleted the installed directories. Now you may run the install.sh script as your user, without sudo in front of it.
<SKY_Line_> hey. Do i just put the .iso file in the USB drive and click it , to install the OS ?
<bekks> SKY_Line_: No. :)
<BlitzerHound> Okay, but I have a few folders I still can't delete from trying it before I was being helped.
<bekks> !usb | SKY_Line_
<ubottu> SKY_Line_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mkk0101> hi
<BlitzerHound> they have a little lock and when I try to delete, it says permission denied. How do I get more permission than admin?
<genii> BlitzerHound: The default behaviour is to return to a command prompt. If you get some sort of message, the message would be an error of some kind. When commands complete successfully, you don't get a message or such saying "Yes, command completed well", it just goes back to command prompt
<BlitzerHound> genii: Oh, okay. This is my first time using the command prompt thing.
<SKY_Line_> bekks: i dont want to boot from the USB drive. Just install the OS from it
<Guest99706> can someone help me please.ive got no sound just static on my speaker's after power outage
<ArtooDetoo> BlitzerHound: as genii said, type "gksudo nautilus" in a terminal and you can delete the directories with that
<nicomachus> eek...
<rypervenche> BlitzerHound: If you ran the command I gave you, it deleted them already.
<BlitzerHound> Okay
<mkk0101> can someone help me understand how i install an iwlwifi driver for my lenovo flex 14? I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and i've got an Intel 7260 wireless
<bekks> SKY_Line_: And you need to boot the install iso to do so...
<bekks> SKY_Line_: So please read the first link given by ubottu.
<plytro> for reference mkdir fff && cd fff && wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-11ubuntu2/+build/6517893/+files/bash-builtins_4.3-11ubuntu2_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-11ubuntu2/+build/6517893/+files/bash-static_4.3-11ubuntu2_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-11ubuntu2/+build/6517893/+files/bash_4.3-11ubuntu2_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-11ubuntu2/+build/
<mkk0101> anyone?
<SKY_Line_> bekks: ok
<nicomachus> mkk0101: sudo apt-get install iwlwifi
<SKY_Line_> bekks: will that install the whole OS on the USB drive ?
<mkk0101> nicomachus will that do it all? that seems too easy
<bekks> SKY_Line_: No. You need to create a bootable USB stick - which can be read when following the link given.
<nicomachus> mkk0101: the driver should be pre-installed on the kernel, but if it's not then that will do it.
<mkk0101> it says unable to locate package iwlwifi
<nicomachus> otherwise try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<SKY_Line_> bekks: ok, so its just for showing the menu for installing the OS
<Guest99706> can someone help me please.ive got no sound just static on my speaker's after power outage
<BlitzerHound> brb
<mkk0101> just to make sure i'm talking about the right thing, i'm trying to install the iwlwifi driver cuz my wireless currently doesn't support injection or monitor mode
<SKY_Line_> bekks: so 1.8GB USB drive is enough then
<mkk0101> and ubuntu is unable to locate package iwlwifi
<Guest99706> can someone help me please.ive got no sound just static on my speaker's after power outage
<Guest99706> ive tried lots of stuff
<genii> mkk0101: The iwlwifi driver is part of the linux-image-extra-<kernelversion-here>-generic package
<mkk0101> so do i need to add a repo or something?
<genii> mkk0101: So the package name depends on the kernel you are running
<mkk0101> oh
<mkk0101> so what should i type in terminal to get it?
<mkk0101> sorry for being a noob
<Guest99706> can someone help me please.ive got no sound just static on my speaker's after power outage
<nicomachus> !patience | Guest99706
<ubottu> Guest99706: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicomachus> Guest99706: this is likely a hardware problem unrelated to ubuntu.
<MatthiasM2> I installed Ubuntu 15.04 again on a btrfs raid1 - and while booting I only get the dark olive ubuntu color and nothing else
<mkk0101> genii, nicomachus?
<MatthiasM2> the first install with 14.04.02 was booting fine - after an update to 14.10 it didn't boot either, so now I tried to reinstall 15.04
<nicomachus> mkk0101: type in 'sudo lshw -class network' and paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com, then link the paste here.
<mkk0101> ok hang on
<genii> mkk0101: Apologies on lag, work required me. Issuing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r)    ...should install the correct package
<genii> mkk0101: ( assuming you have a wired connection there currently)
<nicomachus> genii: what are the chances that the driver isn't installed already? it's a standard package.
<mkk0101> genii: it's wireless
<mkk0101> wlan0
<genii> nicomachus: The -extra package is not installed by default
<nicomachus> but his wireless card is working already. it has SOME driver.
<ioria> ls /lib/firmware
<nicomachus> that's why I asked for lshw -c network to see what driver it's using.
<genii> nicomachus: Ah, I see now on backscroll.
<mkk0101> yep almost got it
<blz> Hello, I've ssh-ed into a box and I'd like to run cp and then end my SSH session.  How can I start the cp job such that it continues after I disconnect?
<Holzbein> exit
<mkk0101> here is the link pastebin.com/xMj6qkYK
<plytro> background it
<genii> mkk0101: If wlan0 already appears then it must be using some driver as nicomachus indicates. The lshw command they gave should tell in the output which driver it is currently using
<plytro> blz: background it with &
<rypervenche> blz: Either background it or run it in a tmux session, so you can get back to it afterward.
 * plytro types too slow for rypervenche 
<mkk0101> i dont think im actually on intel 7260
<blz> rypervenche, plytro if I background it, is there a way to check if it has completed?
<plytro> using tmux/screen yeah
<rypervenche> blz: That is why you would use tmux :) Yes, you can.
<nicomachus> yep, mkk0101: "driver=iwlwifi"
<nicomachus> it's already installed.
<blz> rypervenche, tmux it is :)
<genii> mkk0101: It indicates Intel 3160, already using the iwlwifi driver
<rypervenche> blz: Type "tmux" to start a tmux session. Run your command, then type ctrl+b then d to detach. To get back to the session, type "tmux a" to attach.
<mkk0101> i thought that iwlwifi driver has injection support?
<blz> rypervenche, thanks, I'll give it a whirl! :)
<mkk0101> but when i run sudo aireplay-ng -9 wlan0
<mkk0101> it says sysfs injection was not found either
<blz> rypervenche, well that was easy... +1 internets to you, my friend!
<rypervenche> blz: No problem :) *eats the internets*
<blz> rypervenche, noooo!!!! what have you done!!!???
<mkk0101> so there's no way to get injection support for my laptop?
<nicomachus> mkk0101: some older wireless cards just don't have the support for it, regardless of driver.
<mkk0101> :(
<nicomachus> you can buy a cheap wi-fi dongle with a chipset that does support it. usually less than $10
<mkk0101> so
<mkk0101> maybe not the best laptop for a compsci student
<mkk0101> or future compsci
<mkk0101> ok thanks nicomachus
<mkk0101> should've really considered that when i bought it though >.>
<nicomachus> hey, usb dongles are cheap. :)
<mkk0101> yeh i suppose so
<mkk0101> weird how a $10 usb dongle can do it but the internal wireless unit cant
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mkk0101> shame
<mkk0101> oh well
<mkk0101> lol
<nicomachus> mkk0101: this one will do it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0067NFSE2?ref_=pe_623860_70668690
<mkk0101> it would be easier to buy it locally
<CatKiller> Hi there! Something silly has happened with apt: https://bpaste.net/show/8e964a77d280
<mkk0101> what spec should i look at when buying one?
<CatKiller> basically apt tells me that a package is installed
<CatKiller> however it doesn't seem to be
<CatKiller> I "apt-get remove"d and "apt-get purge"d it and tried to install again but no luck
<nicomachus> mkk0101: just make sure the chipset supports what you need. that can be hard to find sometimes. if you have a microcenter nearby, they usually know their stuff.
<mkk0101> idk what that is but i'm sure i can get what i need
<mkk0101> where i live there's a massive shopping centre which is just a techie's dream
<nicomachus> they'll have one, then. if you can find one with 'Ralink RT5370' chipset, it will work. (That's just an example of one chipset I know that works on monitor mode, not sure about injection)
<mkk0101> ok thanks
<zerotresBR> Ohayoooo
<cofo> Which pdf reader are you using similar to Foxit reader or better?
<droid909> cofo: foxit is ok
<cofo> there is only exe
<cofo> i can't run exe on ubuntu
<plytro> I can run exe on ubuntu
<cofo> nice idc
<nicomachus> cofo: you can run an exe through Wine.
<cofo> i can;t
<cofo> not working
<nicomachus> cofo: winehq gave it a platinum rating... https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31497
<nicomachus> you might want to ask the guys at #winehq for some help if you can't the program running under WINE
<cofo> how
<cofo> nvm
<marty> hi
<nicomachus> wow, this is the most dead I've ever seen this channel. lol
<evga> Hi, trying to load puseaudio's module "module-bluethooth-discover" and it says "not found" but /usr/lib/pulse-6.0/modules/ contains it!!
<jhutchins> cofo: xpdf, evince (gnome), kpdf(kde), gv, MuPDF, zathura, qpdfview, chrome, foxit, okular.  Okular is probably the most advanced, but does pull in a lot of KDE.
<jhutchins> cofo: That list is by no means complete.
<chloe> why can't i join #archlinux?
<OerHeks> !register | chloe
<ubottu> chloe: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OerHeks> some channels need registering
<chloe> darn
<Guest32033> chloe: intermittent errors in the earth's magnetic field
<evga> can I get some help please?
<chloe> @Guest32033 but why?
<OerHeks> evga just ask, wait and see
<evga> I did ask
<Dart_Veider> есть кто из россии?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: he did, he just needs patience
<tgm4883> !patience | evga
<ubottu> evga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<evga> Thanks but I've already spent 2 hours searching around, this is why I'm here
<OerHeks> evga, i just read this bugreport, does it load with ' pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover  '?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1274613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274613 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "module-bluetooth-discover does not load on login" [High,Triaged]
<evga> Nope, it wont load using the pactl command, it says "shared object not found"
<funkt> Hi there has anyone tried chronos on chromebook I cannot seem to get into the terminal and have no network access I have an arm processor
<funkt> Does anyone here know if there is a chronos or ubuntu version for an arm processor?
<evga> [pulseaudio] ltdl-bind-now.c: Apertura del modulo module-bluethooth-discover.so non riuscita: module-bluethooth-discover.so: impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso: File o directory non esistente -- Jul 13 19:56:19 HP pulseaudio[1594]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to open module "module-bluethooth-discover"
<evga> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth => Already installed
<evga> I don't know what to do :\
<evga> it seems like dlopen() fails to find the module... but why ?
<OerHeks> evga, are you using blueman?
<OerHeks> Blueman seems to deliberately unloads module-bluetooth-discover on startup https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman/issues/64
<Finetundra> It's possible to install unity after installing kubuntu, yes
<Finetundra> ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info ubuntu-desktop | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.334 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Finetundra> very good. Now my question is, is it a bad to have multiple DE's at the same time?
<owen1> i am trying to install ubuntu (apt-get install mongodb-server mongodb-server) and get Could not connect to us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (54.184.254.88), connection timed out [IP: 54.184.254.88 80]
<owen1> any ideas?
<owen1> sorry. i am trying to install mongo on ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> Finetundra: wouldn't say bad, there's the space it will take up.
<BBLLCC> on xchat, can I ignore an user by typing "user*@*"?
<funkt>   Hi there has anyone tried chronos on chromebook I cannot seem to get into the terminal and have no network access I have an arm processor
<acr_> tes
<funkt> any ideas how i can get into chronos terminal or get a network connection|||||||||
<Finetundra> SchrodingersScat: , good point. how big do you estimat e unity to be?
<OerHeks> funch,  chronos on chromebook ? ubuntu uses cron
<statusfailed> What's the best way to allow non-root/wheel users to install or upgrade software?
<statusfailed> is there like an "official" way ?
<funkt> cron?
<SchrodingersScat> Finetundra: you can try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and just don't hit enter/return afterwards, on my machine going from xubuntu -> ubuntu would add: After this operation, 952 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<OerHeks> funkt, do you have ubuntu on that chromebook?
<funkt> yes i do
<funkt> its an arm processor though so i have no network or software availabilty and no terminal
<funkt> the version is 12.04
<funkt> im just wondering if anyone else here has maanged to get an ubuntu version working
<evga> OerHeks, I have 15.04
<tonyyarusso> statusfailed: Just set up your sudoers to give access to the particular commands you want?
<Finetundra> erm, can someone tell me how to delete a file without moving it to the trash?
<not_stark> Finetundra, doesn't Shift-Delete work?
<Finetundra> dunno
<statusfailed> tonyyarusso: is there any official guidance on whether that is a good idea security-wise?
<Finetundra> hey, it worked, thanks not_stark
<tonyyarusso> statusfailed: That depends on your environment and users :)  Note that it would also allow them to upgrade and remove software, which could be a problem if any of them are idiots and/or malicious.
<statusfailed> tonyyarusso: speaking a user, yes to both :p
<not_stark> statusfailed, you could write a program/script to wrap apt-get and set the suid bit on it
<BlitzerHound> Is the nautilus thing something I should have by default?
<not_stark> but that's not something I'd recommend unless you know what you're doing
<BlitzerHound> Nautilus?
<BlitzerHound> I need to delete some files but I don't have the authority. :c Can someone help me with doing that?
<not_stark> BlitzerHound, are you on Ubuntu or some other variant? Nautilus is the default file manager
<BlitzerHound> Ubuntu
<sp0on> [B
<statusfailed> not_stark: true!
<TechMonger2> one of my ubuntu computers is not connecting to the network...
<TechMonger2> i can not ping out or ping in
<not_stark> BlitzerHound, just hit alt-f2 (I assume that combination still works), run "gksudo nautilus" and delete your files
<TechMonger2> if i run a knopix live cd i get network connection
<TechMonger2> i dont understand why ubuntu wont connect
<BlitzerHound> It says I gksudo is not currently installed
<not_stark> BlitzerHound, try with gksu. If that doesn't work, open up Software Center and install gksudo. That should do it.
<ioria> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<genii> ..or gksu
<not_stark> BlitzerHound, well, no, install gksu. Apparently gksudo doesn't exist anymore.
<BlitzerHound> Now it's saying I am not entering the password correctly... Is it different from my login?
<BlitzerHound> Okay I got it.
<pbx> is there a way to switch between workspaces numerically?
<BlitzerHound> So, if I'm installing secondlife like I was trying to do earlier, I would make a directory for it, then extract the contents of the zip file into the directory right?
<pbx> also re workspaces -- super-shift-w shows me all windows across workspaces, but when i click on one in a different workspace it doesn't take me there. wha?
<funkt> Hi there has anyone installed ubuntu on chromebook with an arm processor?
<funkt> I seem to have installed unity but it has no terminal or network
<rcd> Hello tout le monde, j'apprends à utilisez emacs et je voudrais particulièrement paramétrer des options définitivement, des idées ?
<ikonia> funkt: how did you install ubunu ?
<ikonia> ubuntu
<BlitzerHound> So I ran the installation but I don't see anything happening. Can someone help me please?
<funkt> ikonia I have installed chronos unity
<ikonia> that's not ubuntu
<funkt> well i can see unity 12.04 ikonia
<ikonia> well, it's not ubuntu
<funkt> Ok sure its not ubuntu any ideas how i can get a network connection? in chronos
<funkt> ikonia
<ikonia> talk to the people who support/maintain it
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channels support
<ikonia> they can tell you the problem
<funkt> of course not
<funkt> i dont expect it to be either i just need some help
<BlitzerHound> It says unable to lock the administrative directory, what does that mean? :c
<funkt> ikonia have you had any experience of network probs with chronos?
<liceoprova> ciao
<ikonia> funkt: not with chronos - and it's not for this channel
<liceoprova> !list
<ubottu> liceoprova: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<funkt> ok but might be somone here who can help me the information is pretty much zero on the net
<ghoti> I need to add a NIC to a router.  Should I prefer 82580 (igb) over 82571 (e1000)?  I don't know how to read/compare Intel chipset numbers.  Where can I grow my knowledge about these?
<ikonia> funkt: no, sorry
<BlitzerHound> Anyone? :c
<ikonia> ghoti: a router ? what do you mean ?
<DJones> -*+
<ghoti> ikonia: linux box running quagga, handling bgp with multiple peers.  Some connections are gige, some are faste.
<BlitzerHound> Really need help if anyone is available.
<ikonia> ghoti: how are you having faster than gig ethernet on ubuntu ?
<ghoti> ikonia: I'm not.  Where did you get that idea?
<ikonia>  Some connections are gige, some are faste. ahh "fast e" as in fast ethernet, sorry
<ikonia> I thought you meant some are a gig, some are faster
<ghoti> ah. :)
<ghoti> GigE vs FastE.
<ghoti> ciscospeak
<ikonia> ghoti: what's the actual question, not quite sure I got it all
<ghoti> ikonia: the question was ... how can I determine what the best hardware is for a NIC for a router?  Or, short version, should I prefer an Intel 82580-based NIC over an 82571-based one?
<ikonia> so you need to research the differences in the card, and compare that against the support within the ubuntu kernel you're running
<BlitzerHound> If I need to wait can someone just acknowledge me? :\
<ikonia> also look at what modes/features the cards support in linux - as you may need some of these functions for router use
<ghoti> ikonia: exactly.  Asking knowledgeable people in IRC is part of that research. :)
<ikonia> ghoti: but you're not really asking something I can see ?
<ikonia> you're asking how do you know whats better - you research which is best for your needs and support
<genii> ghoti: I would prefer the 82571 which uses the established and well understood e1000 driver
<BlitzerHound> Can anyone actually read my text? I've been asking for help for quite a while now.
<plytro> BlitzerHound: I acknowledge you
<ghoti> genii: thanks, that's exactly the kind of advice I was looking for.
<BlitzerHound> Oh okay
<ghoti> BlitzerHound: pong
<plytro> BlitzerHound: I validate your existance as a human
<ghoti> plytro: he might be a bot...
<BlitzerHound> plytro: I appreciate that. :3
<plytro> BlitzerHound: I validate your existance as a member of this channel
<ghoti> much better. ;-)
<BlitzerHound> I just need help with something small I think. :c I am very very new to linux (Like a few hours experience)
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | BlitzerHound I see it may be secondlife involved, which means it may not necessarily be a ubuntu question, but go ahead and ask your question :)
<ubottu> BlitzerHound I see it may be secondlife involved, which means it may not necessarily be a ubuntu question, but go ahead and ask your question :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<plytro> wget https://d378iqxsyg0s3u.cloudfront.net/Viewer_3/Second_Life_3_8_0_302622_i686.tar.bz2
<plytro> mkdir sl
<plytro> cd sl
<plytro> tar jxfv ../Second_Life_3_8_0_302622_i686.tar.bz2
<ghoti> ikonia: that said, to answer your initial question, I gather ubuntu's `ifenslave` would be the starting point for setting up 802.3ad.
<ikonia> plytro: stop please
<ghoti> Second Life still exists?
<ikonia> ghoti: thats one way of doing it, you do'nt have to use it
<jany> hello?
<hotGuest> hi
<BRUNO_55> hi
<Guest3657> hi
<Greeneye> hi
<jany> anyone here?
<jany> Im new Ubuntu Studio user :)
<hotGuest> nice
<BRUNO_55> nice
<Greeneye> nice
<Guest3657> nice
<ranalama> nice
<SchrodingersScat> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<BlitzerHound> So I'm installing secondlife, and it when I run the secondlife file, it says "Bad Shutdown Error" and I think it has to do with not having 32 bit compatibility packs (whatever those are). I tried to do "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" and it tells me "Unable to lock the administration directory" and that something else may be using it, which I assume is the nautilus that I have running on gksu which I'm not sure how to fix.
<not_stark> BlitzerHound: nautilus wouldn’t interfere with that
<SchrodingersScat> BlitzerHound: if you have anything else that accesses the packages open, then that could be it?  Like if you have a running apt-get command, synaptic or software center open, etc.
<BlitzerHound> Oh wait, I'm updating, could that be it? Just realized I need to reboot
<SchrodingersScat> BlitzerHound: yep, that would likely be one reason.  Go ahead and let that finish, then you can re-attempt what you were doing.
<BlitzerHound> Okay! Thanks.
<ioria> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in vivid
<treeprogram> Hi, when I follow these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544646/how-to-install-google-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04 I get this error: E: Unable to locate package grive-tools .. Any suggestions?
<SchrodingersScat> I forget what the alternative for that is...
<ioria> multiarch
<Kali_Yuga> I am looking for a tool where I can record Videos with from webcam using ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !info grive | treeprogram, what version are you in? I think grive has been included recently, although I also heard something about it not working anymore,
<ubottu> treeprogram, what version are you in? I think grive has been included recently, although I also heard something about it not working anymore,: grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1build2 (vivid), package size 158 kB, installed size 623 kB
<ikonia> muted the channel for a few moments
<ikonia> please be pateient for a few minutes
<ikonia> sorry about that, back to normal now,
<treeprogram> SchrodingersScat: I also tried grive, but it didn't work (it installed, but couldn't backup the file to a gmail drive). By version, do you mean the Ubuntu version?
<Kali_Yuga> I need a program to record Videos from webcam any suggestions using (kubuntu)
<Ionic> ikonia: kids playing again?
<Kali_Yuga> I ask in offtopic
<ikonia> sorry about the noises all
<pbx> how do i use the super-shift-W command to switch to a window outside my current workspace?
<SchrodingersScat> treeprogram: right, I meant ubuntu version, older LTS versions /may/ not have it in repos.  what do you mean couldn't backup the file?
<treeprogram> SchrodingersScat: I got a 404 error from Google
<SchrodingersScat> treeprogram: during which stage?
<SchrodingersScat> treeprogram: ie, have you already authenticated with the google?
<treeprogram> SchrodingersScat: I'm running 12.04
<in_deep_thought> trying to re-install ubuntu 12.04 on my machine. i have a usb stick, used sudo dd if=/path/to.iso of=/destination, which worked. Now I have it plugged into my comptuer and pressed F12 on startup to get the boot loader menu
<in_deep_thought> I want to boot to usb
<in_deep_thought> what sounds right? Lecacy boot, UEFI boot, or other options
<in_deep_thought> bios setup
<Ben64> in_deep_thought: legacy probably, but why not install 14.04
<Bashing-om> treeprogram: SchrodingersScat :: sysop@1404mini:~$ apt-cache show grive >> Filename: pool/universe/g/grive/grive_0.2.0-1.1_amd64.deb . Is available in 14.04 repo .
<in_deep_thought> Ben64: trying to test software that runs on 12.04
<in_deep_thought> yeah I wish
<treeprogram> SchrodingersScat: how does one authenticate with Google?
<in_deep_thought> so under lecacy, would it be cd/dvd/cd-rw drive? onboard nic or bus04 dev 00 pci raid adapter
<in_deep_thought> none of them sound like the usb drive tbh
<Ben64> depends on your computer, you might need to look harder in the bios
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: "CD/DVD .." - in other words, optical device which will boot with ISO9660/El Torito protocol
<in_deep_thought> selected boot device failed. press any key to reboot the system
<in_deep_thought> does that mean perhaps the iso is corrupt?
<treeprogram> Actually, I want to install this: https://github.com/odeke-em/drive
<Ben64> more likely you just tried to boot a non existent cd
<treeprogram> but there doesn't appear to be any easy way to install it
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: That may mean the BIOS boot-manager only tries to boot from optical devices, not the USB.
<treeprogram> https://github.com/odeke-em/drive#installation
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Maybe the BIOS setup has a separate option to enable USB boot devices?
<cofo> i install xfce in ubuntu but nothing changed, why?
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: hang on - early you listed "bus04" - could that possible have been "usb04" ?
<ioria> cofo did you select the sesson at logn ?
<SchrodingersScat> treeprogram: the manual for grive says you run grive -a first, which gives you a google oauth2 link to confirm with google.  Not sure with that other program.
<in_deep_thought> it says (Bus 04 Dev 00) PCI RAID Adapter
<ioria> *login
<cofo> im on live test ioria
<Kali_Yuga> I need a program to record Videos from webcam any suggestions using (kubuntu)
<cofo> Kali_Yuga: join #kubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> oh there is actually a kubuntu channel
<cofo> =D
<Kali_Yuga> lol ok thx
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Ahhh OK, then it isn't the USB. I'd expect if the boot-manager is that specific to see it mention "USB" - check if the BIOS Setup has a separate option to enable USB devices on the boot meny
<cofo> but its not allow to cross platform question
<in_deep_thought> the bios looks weird to me. its a GUI where I can click on stuff
<in_deep_thought> i thought it was supposed to be a blue/black screen with white text
<in_deep_thought> does that mean its not the bios?
<Ben64> in_deep_thought: its efi
<ioria> cofo i don't know if you can do that on live.... never tried... because you have to logout and login
<in_deep_thought> ok cool. where might the option to enable usb devices on the boot menu be?
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Some BIOS/UEFI setups are mouse-driven; it depends on the motherboard manufacturer
<in_deep_thought> general, system confic, video, security, performance, post behavior, virtualization support, maintenance, system logs
<in_deep_thought> none sound like usb boot config
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Look around for anything mentioning "boot' to begin with
<in_deep_thought> boot sequence, where I can choose between lecacy and uefi
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Often there is an option to set the order of boot devices and within that you can select/deselect booting from various devices
<in_deep_thought> or add boot option
<genii> mn3monic: There you go
<Ben64> in_deep_thought: it shouldn't be too hard to figure out, we can't see whats going on, you have the advantage here
<ioria> in_deep_thought   mind that could be an icon
<compdoc> I always set the bios options to legacy. I havent found an advantage to using uefi
<in_deep_thought> wanna hop on a screenshare
<in_deep_thought> lol jk jk
<in_deep_thought> ohh
<in_deep_thought> it was in legacy
<mn3monic> Hi, I'm in troubles and I need help, wasted an hour figuring out what's happening, unsuccessful. After my previous normal shutdown, xfce refused to start, showing a system error. The only WM I was able to run is Fluxbox. Neither Gnome works. This is my log: http://pastebin.com/eTgkLJMw . Any help is very appreciated.
<mn3monic> Thank you.
<compdoc> if your pc doesnt see the usb stick, its possible its not bootable. there are many ways to create a bootable usb stick, but only a couple that actually work
<in_deep_thought> hmm now when I put the usb stick on the top of the boot order, it just boots to a flashing _
<bubbasaures> mn3monic, These things generally don't just happen, tell the channel the leading up to info that is pertinent.
<in_deep_thought> that stays there ......
<in_deep_thought> maybe it was a corrupt iso?
<mn3monic> no, they system worked for more than a month
<mn3monic> the*
<bubbasaures> in_deep_thought, Check the sum don't just comment here please, and lay off the enter.
<mn3monic> bubbasaures, this is the list of packages I have installed today, unrelated to X, afaik: couchdb, couchapp,  libicu-dev libcurl4-gnutls-dev libtool erlang-dev erlang, erlang-dev erlang-manpages erlang-base-hipe erlang-eunit erlang-nox erlang-xmerl erlang-inets, memcached
<bubbasaures> mn3monic, So what your saying is you don't have a cause for these effects?
<in_deep_thought> idk what check the sum means? am I talking too much?
<bubbasaures> !sum | in_deep_thought
<lessbius> How can I grep for the Location header in the response output by curl? I'm trying this without any luck: curl -vs google.com 2>&1 | grep -Poe "Location.*"
<bubbasaures> !sum
<Ben64> !checksum | bubbasaures & in_deep_thought
<ubottu> bubbasaures & in_deep_thought: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bubbasaures> thanks Ben42
<bubbasaures> er 64*
<Ben64> same guy, no problem :)
<bubbasaures> ;)
<bubbasaures> in_deep_thought, If you just comment and comment, all that info is hard to follow after awhile is all, concise and in whole posts will server you best here is all. ;)
<bubbasaures> serve*
<treeprogram> SchrodingersScat: I think I installed the old version of grive before, and that's why it didn't work. I just installed grive2 (the actively maintained version), and it successfully synced with my Gdrive
<SchrodingersScat> treeprogram: neat
<treeprogram> SchrodingersScat: would you like $2 in BTC for your troubles?
<treeprogram> You can buy a coffee with it using the Starbucks Fold App
<SchrodingersScat> treeprogram: I probably shouldn't :P enjoy
<treeprogram> ok, adios!
<in_deep_thought> hmm the checksum is fine. so that means that my iso is non-corrupt. what does an indefintely flashing _ mean usually on ubuntu/linux?
<in_deep_thought> is it like a loading thing, or an error message?
<nicomachus> that... was a lot of nick changes.
<nicomachus> in_deep_thought: after selecting the OS from grub?
<nicomachus> that usually means it's not finding a bootable OS/kernel
<in_deep_thought> nicomachus: I changed the boot order to lecacy and I told it to select the USB device first
<in_deep_thought> so maybe the USB isn’t bootable
<in_deep_thought> though I ran checksum on the iso file and its a valid one
<funch> will it matter anyhow.. if i dd image with one blocksize and dd it back with another blocksize?
<ShalokShalom> hi there, use the current implementation of gfx boot in live mode still automatical popup of the language (F2) menu ?
<squinty> in_deep_thought,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting    item 7.   maybe try adding "nomodeset" to the kernel entry line
<mladoux> eesh
<Bashing-om> in_deep_thought: +1 to nomodeset, there is also "check disk for defects" option in the boot options menu of the liveUSB .
<shahar23> hej
<shahar23> czesc
<bubbasaures> shahar23, czech?
<shahar23> no
<shahar23> not at all, y?
<bubbasaures> shahar23, If you need help let us know.
<TheCerberus> I am having trouble doing an update the error I am receiving is "w:mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays"  I have tried googleing this and found that I have no configuration for my RAID, however I am still able to access files on my array and do not want to loose them by doing something wrong.  Can anyone help?
<adrian_1908> clear
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, can you post the full update & error in paste.ubuntu.com please?
<jon30> hey guys, I have Ubuntu Desktop Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Release: 14.04 Codename: trusty. For some reason I can't access the apache server. I know apache is running and listening on port 80 but it's not accessible for some reason. $service apache2 status gives me: * apache2 is running and $netstat -l | grep http gives me: tcp        0      0 server.internal.pi:http *:*                     LISTEN
<bekks> jon30: Whats the output of "grep server.internal.pi /etc/hosts"?
<jhutchins> jon30: How are you trying to "access" it?
<MACscr> Why would i be getting "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: warning: disk does not exist, so falling back to partition device /dev/xvda1." when i run update-grub? the uuid is definitely right
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11874472/
<OerHeks> utopic support ends this month, btw
<jon30> jhutchins, you're right, it's bound to this weird hostname... anyway, i added "127.0.0.1	server.internal.pi" into hosts file, now that i try to access server.internal.pi it just "loading" forever...
<bekks> jon30: Why did you do that? :)
<jhutchins> jon30: How are you trying to "access" it?
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, i don't see the error you got
<jon30> bekks, jhutchins : chrome browser and curl -I
<jon30> it's just "Waiting..."
<jhutchins> jon30: From the same system?
<jon30> yes
<jon30> I am trying to make it work locally. Don't care about external connections
<jhutchins> jon30: What if you try http://127.0.0.1?
<jon30> jhutchins, same result
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, the error at the bottom asks me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and that is where the mdadm error comes.  I have pastebin the results here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11874484/
<jon30> "Waiting for 127.0.0.1.."
<jhutchins> jon30: /var/log/apache/error_log /var/log/apache/accesslog
<jhutchins> telnet localhost 80
<jhutchins> get
<jon30> Trying 127.0.0.1... Connected to localhost. Escape character is '^]'.
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, oke, is /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf empty? or does it look the same as /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf ??
<jon30> jhutchins, tail -n100 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<jon30> [Sun Jul 12 07:49:33.102093 2015] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1485] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.11 configured -- resuming normal operations
<jon30> [Sun Jul 12 07:49:33.102117 2015] [core:notice] [pid 1485] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<jon30> sorry for spam.
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jon30> jhutchins, and access.log is empty
<jhutchins> jon30: after the telnet, send get.
<funch> hi, will it matter anyhow.. if i dd image with one blocksize and dd it back with another blocksize?
<jhutchins> funch: Performance might be different.  It writes the same data.
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, mdadm.conf is empty other than autogenerated comments
<jhutchins> funch: Final block size should be the same as the original device.
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, oke, known issue: backup /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf.old and copy /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and update the INITRAMFS >> update-initramfs -u  and reboot   ( found @ http://serverfault.com/questions/363543/apt-get-update-mdadm-scary-warnings last post )
<jhutchins> funch: The blocksize you specify to dd is how big a chunk it sends at a time.
<jon30> jhutchins, is something wrong with the config? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11874526/
<jon30> jhutchins, the path does exist and it has index.html in it
<jhutchins> jon30: Can user www-data access it?
<jhutchins> jon30: Remember they need execute permissions on the folder.
<jhutchins> jon30: (That should show up in the error log though.)
<jhutchins> jon30: I'd revert to the original configuration that points to /var/www/html and see if it works.
<jhutchins> I'm headed out for now, I might be on later.
<jon30> jhutchins, i gave ownership of public_html to www-data and then added my user to www-data group
<jon30> still nothing
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, I renamed, copied and tried to update initramfs but received same error "W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays
<ManicPanic> What is the recommended partition format for making a USB bootable drive? FAT16, FAT32 or exFAT?
<OerHeks> ManicPanic, fat32
<ManicPanic> OerHeks: nice thanks
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, strange, can you post both, the conf.old and /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<Chaos_Zero> So I had replaced the icon files for google chrome launcher not all that long ago and then when it updated the icon was lost. Is there somewhere I can put icons that will stick through updates?
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, mdadm.conf.old is posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11874583/ and mdadm.conf is pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11874588/
<Reeper> hi guys
<Reeper> im totaly new in xchat...some useful tips?
<k1l> dont use xchat-gnome but the real xchat. or use the fork hexchat.
<Reeper> no ive installed the real one in terminal ;)
<Reeper> but thanks
<ardian__> salut
<k1l> Reeper: then adjust the settings to your needs :)
<ardian__> qqlin parle fr
<k1l> !fr | ardian__
<ubottu> ardian__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, do you use grub or lilo boot?
<OerHeks> i cannot find something usefull to solve this
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, i use grub
<in_deep_thought> sorry if this is a dumb question, but for nomodeset, do I need to create the usb using startupdiskcreator? It seems that I set nomodeset on liveUSB, and for that, I need to use ubuntu’s startupdiskcreator
<bekks> in_deep_thought: No, you just boot your existing installation with the nomodeset parameter.
<bekks> !nomodeset | in_deep_thought
<ubottu> in_deep_thought: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<in_deep_thought> my existing installation works fine. its the one of the usb device thats having trouble
<bekks> in_deep_thought: So just boot it with the nomodeset parameter.
<Gerowen> If I wanted to slap together a quick application that would just embed a website in a window with no web controls, what would be the easiest way for me to do that?  Kind of like the little shortcuts to Facebook that Firefox makes.
<Bashing-om> in_deep_thought: No, boot the liveUSB, as soon as you see ubuntu's splaash image, depress any key -> language screen. escape key to accept the default, -> boot options screen -> F6 key to select additional boot parameters.
<k1l> in_deep_thought: iirc unetbootin changes the grub or other bootloader settings so its better to use the ubuntu standard for the live system to be bale to change to nomodeset on that live system
<in_deep_thought> what? too many peiece of advice. ok so boot the ubuntu already on my machine or the usb stick I just made?
<poseidon> I'm in 15.04 server edition.  What's the best way to change the nameservers my server uses to resolve dns?
<OerHeks> TheCerberus,i hope this works:  scan the array:  sudo mdadm --detail --scan  # and put the output in mdadm.conf like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846484&p=11265279#post11265279
<Newyorkadam> Hi, I have a question about Upstart
<Newyorkadam> for some reason, my script won’t start: http://i.imgur.com/s6mDtH3.png
<in_deep_thought> also, the E to edit, does not seem to work from the boot loader. This is the screen from which I pick the desired boot device
<in_deep_thought> i really feel like I am in the grub menu when doing this, but perhaps not? it doesn’t say “GRUB menu” but it has all of the boot options
<k1l> in_deep_thought: what do you want to use with nomodeset? if its about the usb live system, then you need to boot the usb and get into the grub/bootloader of that system
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, I got a weird output with sudo mdadm --detail --scan i posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/11874650/
<in_deep_thought> k1l: ok well yeah the usb is the one having trouble (flashing _) so I think thats the one I should boot with nomodeset
<k1l> in_deep_thought: see the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135515/set-nomodeset-in-usb-installation-efi-loader-with-iso
<in_deep_thought> im trying to figure out how to boot that with nomodeset
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, ouch, now we both need help :-( glad i told you to backup the conf
<in_deep_thought> but that screen never shows up. the one with the logo on it. It really is just a blank black screen with a flashing _ at the top
<tnViking> Hey,	I get this error when I do apt-get update, http://pastebin.com/LVmRQDff , and this is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/injq8W5a
<silva> hi, i've got a really old pc that i wanted to use as a server; I reformatted the disk and installed ubuntu 15.04 on it successfully, but it freezes into a black screen every time i try to boot it up. any ideas?
<ManicPanic> OerHeks: So its safe to format a FAT16 USB drive to FAT32 then?
<k1l> tnViking: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" gives what?
<OerHeks> ManicPanic, sure, no problem
<tnViking> k1l:: http://pastebin.com/6datVwtD
<nathesh> How do you create 10 folders named 1-10?
<nathesh> in the terminal?
<ManicPanic> OerHeks: the USB drive is 1.8GB
<nathesh> or rather using the terminal*
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, yea... it is strange though because it does not seem like my system even uses mdadm when I run sudo fdisk -l it lists my raid 5 as one disk.  My raid is actually setup in its own bios prior to grub or ubuntu booting.  All I remember doing during first installation was downloading and configuring the driver
<in_deep_thought> mkdir 1 && mkdir2 && mkdir 3 .. ( and so on)
<k1l> tnViking: now lets see what is inside the PPA entries: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/deb-multimedia.list"
<nathesh> in_deep_thought: that is hardd
<nathesh> like I mean is a there a simple way use a for loop?
<tnViking> k1l:: http://pastebin.com/KKN0xEcN
<ManicPanic> OerHeks: ok thanks
<silva> natesh: you could make a shell script
<in_deep_thought> for i in range(10): mkdir i
<nathesh> I guess I can bash it
<in_deep_thought> jk if only it was that easy
<k1l> tnViking: ok, remove the one line from that file.
<nathesh> haha I wish it was python :P
<nathesh> that would so simple yeah I will bash script it
<OerHeks> TheCerberus, didn't notice you have HW raid.
<nathesh> thanks though
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, yea RocketRaid 2300
<noobsie> What is the recommended way to have environment variables set at startup for a webserver (Python/Django project)?
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, so can I remove mdadm or at least disable it so the update bipasses it?
<tnViking> k1l:: Now I've only got this http://pastebin.com/gCeV5srQ
<tnViking> when I run apt-get update
<designbybeck_> iTunes in Ubuntu??
<Paterux> EriC^^: hi are you here
<xangua> designbybeck_: no
<noobsie> Would it be a good idea to store username/password to database and salt values (for password hashing) in /etc/environment?
<Paterux> EriC^^: it loaded further into ubuntu but the initrmsf prompt still showed up at the end
<designbybeck_> i'll take that answer xangua ;) I had a friend asking about linux but they have an iphone and use itunes for their music and work
<microhaxo> I am having trouble mounting 1 particular windows shared folder. All the others i can access but this one is an external HDD and every time ti try to access it, i get "Failed to mount Windows share: invalid argument"  I do this from the Network folder
<microhaxo> Anyone have any ideas on how to get past this?
<in_deep_thought> is there a way to re-pave my entire installation and start again from scratch via the command line? I can see things like putting the new install on a separate partition, but im wondering if there is an easier way. like on os x you can just press command + shift+ R and it lets you re-pave your system
<in_deep_thought> anything like that for ubuntu?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: No, there isnt.
<tnViking> k1l:: I've fixed it now, thanks for the help
<in_deep_thought> hmm. ok. should the process of installing from live USB vary from computer to computer. A lot of the advice Im finding doesn’t work for me, and I wonder if its because of the model of computer I am trying to do this on
<rev_> quit
<bekks> in_deep_thought: The process is the same, basically.
<in_deep_thought> so why doesn’t E or e or tab work on my grub menu for instance?
<nathesh> in_deep_thought: you can do for i in {1..10}; do mkdir $i; done
<bekks> in_deep_thought: Why should it?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: Did it ever work? Did you change something on grub?
<in_deep_thought> no im reading that link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 how to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS
<in_deep_thought> select the default ubuntu kernel (usually the top one) and rather than pressing enter, press E to edit
<bekks> in_deep_thought: Do you press e or E? :)
<in_deep_thought> tried both
<bekks> in_deep_thought: and what exactly happens then? do other keys work fine?
<glew_> hey, so I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro, and I sort of messed up by trying to install modified drivers to try and get the keyboard/trackpad to work correctly. Is there a way to reinstall the default drivers?
<glew_> I installed these two things: https://github.com/SicVolo/hid-apple-3.19  https://github.com/SicVolo/bcm5974-3.19
<in_deep_thought> bekks: yeah the other keys work (up + down). trying to get  a screen shot to show so that I can make sure im in the right place
<glew_> it looks like in the makefile, they use the "install" command with the --backup flag which I think saved the originals, but I'm not sure where the backups would go
<in_deep_thought> this is the right grub menu screen right? http://imgur.com/0gI08PG
<in_deep_thought> bekks:
<bekks> in_deep_thought: No. thats not a grub menu at all :)
<bekks> in_deep_thought: thats your UEFI menu.
<EriC^^> Paterux: what was the error?
<in_deep_thought> ok well thats step 1 i guess
<in_deep_thought> how can I get to my grub menu?
<TheCerberus> OerHeks, so can I remove mdadm or at least disable it so the update bipasses it?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: As the article describes. Press esc or shift when your computer passed the BIOS/UEFI boot stuff.
<kxy2000> m
<david_> hey
<TJ-> bekks: I don't think in_deep_thought is getting to GRUB; earlier the problem was that the boot-manager wasn't listing the USB device as a boot option, and that photo seems to show that is still the case
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: what make/model is the PC/motherboard?
<bekks> TJ-: Ah ok.
<in_deep_thought> yeah it says if you boot ubuntu from a livecd (or USB stick), right after the bios splash screen you will get a purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom:
<david_> Hello, whats happening?
<in_deep_thought> im not getting to the purple screen with the keyboard logo at the bottom
<in_deep_thought> TJ-: its a dell precision t5600
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Let me try to find the manual
<david_> What is the point of this channel?
<in_deep_thought> model D01T, type D01T001
<genii> david_: Please read the channel topic to be enlightened
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: see pages 40-41 and tell me if they match what you see: http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_dell_precision_workstation/precision-t5600_Owner%27s%20Manual_en-us.pdf
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: In particular, the "USB Controller" => Enable USB Controller
<glew_> so does anyone know if there is there a way to revert all drivers to their default state?
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: and in addition (end of page 41) the "USB Configuration" => "Enable Boot Support/Front USB Ports/Rear USB Ports/USB3 Ports"
<glew_> all googling brings up is reverting video drivers which is not what I need
<TJ-> glew_: Any kernel module options are set via files in "/etc/modeprobe.d/" or on the kernel command-line via "/etc/default/grub"
<TJ-> glew_: typeo :p "/etc/modprobe.d/"
<glew_> TJ-: I modified the files in /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers
<glew_> I don't think it was just a kernel module
<TJ-> glew_: That's where the binary kernel modules are; what modifications have you been making?
<in_deep_thought> TJ-: yeah ok i see those
<in_deep_thought> all 5 are checked. enable boot support, enable front usb ports, enable usb3 ports, enable internal usb ports, enable rear usb ports
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: They sound like the options that are going to affect your boot experience, so figure out the correct combination to work for you
<smoking-peanuts> I am using ubuntu 14.04 .  I had an issue with my nvidia drivers with compiz which means unity got stuck.  So I got interested in using nouveau drivers.  The only way that I could get this to work was to boot linux with the nomodeset option.  All seems to work but now the resolution is limited only 640X480.  If I can get this resolution changed then I would be content
<glew_> TJ-: It was a patched driver to fix keyboard/mouse issues with ubuntu on a macbook pro 2015
<in_deep_thought> well it seems like having them all checked is the way to go right? just to be sure
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: On page 40 the Boot Sequence suggests there sohuld be "USB Storage Device" too
<glew_> believe it or not, randomly patching the drivers didn't work
<smoking-peanuts> anyone have any ideas on what I might need to do or if I am going about it the wrong way?
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: I'd suggest moving USB to the top of the list if that is possible
<in_deep_thought> it is
<in_deep_thought> its booting into the USB I think, because it works fine before I do that. Its when I boot into the USB that it does the flashing underscore
<glew_> I think I may just reinstall ubuntu again. All my config and stuff is backed up, it's just a pain to do
<TJ-> glew_: Those files are installed from the kernel packages; so a reinstall of the appropriate "linux-image-<version>-generic" and possibly "linuc-image-extra-<version>-generic" should do it
<in_deep_thought> like just the USB itself is whats having those issues
<glew_> TJ-: alright, I can do that. Would apt-get install --reinstall do the trick?
<in_deep_thought> thats why I wanted to try setting nomodeset on it. but i can’t figure out how to get to the grub menu screen so that I can use the E option to set that config
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: OK ... the flashing cursor top-left with a legacy BIOS boot means that the boot device does *not* have valid boot-strap code in the first sector of the device. That suggests some error writing the ISO image to the USB device
<TJ-> glew_: precisely :)
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: GRUB isn't getting loaded from what you've told me, so holding down Shift isn't going to work until GRUB is loaded
<in_deep_thought> ok so I need grub to get loaded
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: You're on another Linux-based PC right now?
<in_deep_thought> no, osx
<glew_> TJ-: Thanks! I'll give it a shot
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Do you know how to use the terminal to read a raw USB device?
<in_deep_thought> i know diskutil gives me the list of drives
<in_deep_thought> and I know its /dev/disk3
<TJ-> glew_to check what the exact names of the packages are needing to be reinstalled do "dpkg -S '<name-of-driver>.ko' and then reinstall the correct package version
<igno818> hello ops. Quick question. md5 is default hashing on ubuntu if I update to sha512 will it break anything such as asterisk? there is only one user on the os and I would prefer just to update that user to re-hash the passwd to 512
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: I'd like to see what the first sector contains... if you can pulg the USB into that PC and try this (you'll need admin privileges I guess): "dd if=/dev/disk3 bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C" .... if that works and you see a hexadecimal dump of the bytes then pastebin it for me
<igno818> I am just wondering if this would break anything
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: I don't know of OSX has the "hexdump" too though - I think it does has "dd"
<in_deep_thought> http://pastebin.com/vWnPDSZe
<igno818> hello ops is there consequences to updating from md5 to sha512 ?
<Paterux> EriC^^: Sorry I'm back again
<EriC^^> wb
<Paterux> the error I don't rememeber I'll try it now
<EriC^^> ok
<Paterux> EriC^^: I'll load the usb brb
<igno818> no consequences?
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: OK, that looks correct. To clear up some confusion though, the hybrid ISO images use isolinux to boot and that boot-strap code is clearly isolinux, so it seems as if the way the PC is booting is causing some form of conflict. I'd suggest trying a UEFI boot from USB if at all possible since the images contain an EFI System Partition
<Paterux> EriC^^: ok it showed therror again
<Paterux> EriC^^: Iloaded it non eufi just usb
<Paterux> EriC^^: and once on grub selected gnu linux
<Paterux> EriC^^: the error it kinda says is alert /dev/disk/by-uuidofedd etc does not exist dropping to shell
<in_deep_thought> ok, with UEFI, I know I need to add a boot option. How do I know what the file system list and file name will be?
<in_deep_thought> is it just the name of the iso file?
<poseidon> On ubuntu 15.04, how should I go about using google's dns to resolve hostnames?
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: With a UEFI boot, the boot-manager menu appears and is generated by GRUB (not isolinux). You can then press 'e' over a highlighted boot menu entry to edit it, and then navigate to the line beginning "linux ..." and then add to it "nomodeset" and press F10 or Ctrl+X to boot with that amendment
<nicomachus> Paterux: sounds like your missing initrd
<in_deep_thought> TJ-: well so I am changing so that it boots from UEFI. then the only option is ubuntu. Do choose that, then restart, then press some button to get into the UEFI boot menu?
<in_deep_thought> then edit it to use nomodeset
<Paterux> nicomachus: how come? is not windows
<nicomachus> Paterux: each kernel comes with an initrd file as well that assists in the boot process. Fixing it is as simple as loading up a live usb/disk, checking to make it's present, and either loading it or refreshing it as needed.
<nicomachus> checking to make sure it's present*
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: If I remember correctly, you can edit that "Ubuntu" entry in the menu by highlighting it and pressing "e"
<EriC^^> TJ-: Paterux had installed ubuntu to his usb in uefi mode, it had a msdos partition table, and he wants to use it on another pc that has legacy, we removed /boot/efi from fstab and installed grub-pc etc. and ran grub-install and update-grub and removed the .efi kernels and reinstalled the normal ones, he gets an error after grub
<EriC^^> alert /dev/disk/by-uuidofedd etc does not exist dropping to shell
<nicomachus> EriC^^: initrd?
<EriC^^> we tried update-initramfs -u -k all
<nicomachus> ah ok
<in_deep_thought> TJ- ok so I used the system configuration menu to set it to UEFI. then I reboot and press F12 to enter the boot options menu. now I am in the UEFI menu. Are you saying that I should be able to edit the ubuntu entry in here by pressing e while highlighted on it?
<EriC^^> let me get a paste of grub.cfg and blkid
<TJ-> EriC^^: Are you able to check whether the missing UUID belongs to the root file-system? Are there any pastebins gathered earlier on this?
<EriC^^> grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871881/
<Paterux> EriC^^: you want me to type that?
<EriC^^> blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871882/
<EriC^^> Paterux: no
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: No ... at that point you're still in the PC's own firmware boot-device selector. If the USB device isn't appearing in the list then there's nothing we can do - its a problem with either the PC, the USB device, or them falling out with each other
<in_deep_thought> ok cool
<in_deep_thought> time to try another usb deviec
<in_deep_thought> thanks for all your help with this TJ-
<TJ-> EriC^^: Is that an Ubuntu install? "GNU/Linux" ? Ubuntu writes that as "Ubuntu, with ..."
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah, it's an ubuntu install
<EriC^^> he had the lts-utopic kernel installed, we removed it and installed the linux-image-generic package
<TJ-> EriC^^: Well, the failure sounds to be coming from the initrd, so the grub config is working if its getting that far
<EriC^^> TJ-: i remember he had an error earlier about i/o on the usb
<EriC^^> smartctl said http://paste.ubuntu.com/11871690/
<TJ-> EriC^^: I wonder if the initrd is missing USB mass-storage modules ?
<EriC^^> how can we check?
<TJ-> I'm trying to recall if initrd has lspci/lsusb available, so we can compare device IDs with available drivers
<moonlander> anyone know where i could find a torrent for the 15.10 alpha isos?
<k1l> moonlander: dont know if there are torrents for alphas
<TJ-> EriC^^: Paterux At the "(initramfs)" Busybox prompt, type "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<bubbasaures> no torrent till release I believe
<genii> moonlander: Before release usually just iso files at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<moonlander> i was hoping someone had hosted them heh
<Paterux> TJ-: me?
<moonlander> yeah i'm grabbing them from there but slow d/l speeds atm
<TJ-> Paterux: Yes. if its your system having the USB boot problem
<Paterux> TJ-: ok I typed that
<TJ-> Paterux: EriC^^ If you don't see the UUID of the Linux root file-system that tends to confirm the USB device is missing drivers
<genii> moonlander: Yes, the first time downloading it can be a pain. You might want to also ask in #ubuntu+1 , someone there might have an unofficial torrent someplace
<TJ-> Paterux: According to the GRUB configuration the UUID is "0fedd493-3116-43e6-bddd-4ef544694daf"
<moonlander> alright, thanks genii
<jr> How do I access mangle? I want to play with it. (I know this isn't a good idea)
<Paterux> TJ-: yea it mentions it but is pointing to to ../../sdf3 and on the pc I installed it on it was labeled as sdc so I don't know if that matter but is showing it
<TJ-> Paterux: Well, that's progress if it sees it as /dev/sdf3 !
<Paterux> TJ-: shouln'd it autoadjust
<TJ-> Paterux: Type "mount" and confirm there is an entry "tmpfs on /run ..."
<Dawgmatix> Any pointers on how to change the size of the toolbar on top of the screen? I have multiple monitors and for some reason the toolbar on one screen has lesser height
<Dawgmatix> I had changed text scaling factor earlier, but I have reset that to 1.0
<Dawgmatix> two of my monitors now have a larger toolbar and 1 monitor has a toolbar that has lesser height
<Paterux> TJ-: one sec
<TJ-> Dawgmatix: Those sizes are calculated from each monitor's physical dimensions and pixel resolution, as reported by the monitor's EDID
<Paterux> TJ-: yes there is
<Dawgmatix> TJ - will xrandr be a good way to examine what the monitor is reporting?
<TJ-> Dawgmatix: yes
<TJ-> Paterux: OK, lets see if we can manually mount the file-system to check it is at least visible. Do "mkdir /run/mnt"
<TJ-> Paterux: Then do "mount /dev/sdf3 /run/mnt"     and if that does't report errors, try listing the files with "ls -al /run/mnt/"
<TJ-> Paterux: You should see what looks like the root-directory of an installed file system, with directories like "bin boot dev etc home lib root sbin usr var" and others
<Paterux> TJ-: it says mount failed no such file or direcoty
<TJ-> Paterux: OK, that looks like sdf may not exist after all. Try "cat /proc/partitions" - do you see any mention of 'sdf' or 'sdf3' ?
<Paterux> TJ-: there is listing from sda to sde not but sdf
<TJ-> EriC^^: Paterux I think this needs a Live ISO "Try Ubuntu" boot (in Legacy BIOS mode) and then building a chroot to mount the USB at. There aren't sufficient tools in the initrd to work on it
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok
<nicomachus> I was almost on to something!
<Paterux> TJ-: I'm on live iso right now next to the pc with the usb drive
<TJ-> Paterux: EriC^^  The fact you have a static /dev/disk/by-uuid/0fedd493-3116-43e6-bddd-4ef544694daf   entry is worrying, since there shouldn't be any reference to that file-system if the kernel can't see it. That is probably why this is failing, but I'm not usre how that entry couyld get there
<EriC^^> Paterux: can you boot a live usb session on the same pc you want to use the usb on?
<TJ-> Paterux: don't do anything yet!!!! I have a brainwave
<TJ-> EriC^^: discussion time again!
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> EriC^^: I'm wondering if we can re-write that /dev/disk/by-uuid/ entry sufficiently to make this boot. If we can find the correct partition from /proc/partitions
<TJ-> Paterux: EriC^^ Do you see in the output of "cat /proc/partitions" an "sde3" ?
<Paterux> TJ-: no only up to sde1
<TJ-> Paterux: Is there *any* device listed that has a number 3 on the end?
<Paterux> TJ-: no
<TJ-> Paterux: Does "blkid" list the UUID of the root file-system "0fedd493-3116-43e6-bddd-4ef544694daf"  ?
<cofo> when i'm trying to do sudo apt-get install XYZ i'm receive: Bus error (core dumped)
<Dawgmatix> I installed xfce and it changed the lightdm theme
<Dawgmatix> how do i change it back to the behavior of using my desktop wallpaper
<Paterux> TJ-: no only my 4 hds and 1 sd card none has that number either
<carlf> Is there any way to track what called upstart to kill a process? We see docker getting SIGTERM from PID 1 but have no idea what is triggering it.
<TJ-> Paterux: Then I think it is as I originally theorised - the initrd.img is missing key USB drivers required to read that device
<Paterux> TJ-: yea
<EriC^^> TJ-: he installed the kernels and updated the initramfs on another pc that he is using
<TJ-> Paterux: You'll have to boot the PC from a Live ISO (in legacy BIOS mode), use the "Try Ubuntu" option, then build a chroot. You'll need to identify the motherboard's USB drivers in use (lsmod) and ensure all those required are listed in the target's "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" and then rebuild the initrd image
<cofo> EriC^^: Do you know why?
<EriC^^> maybe it didn't update the initramfs with the stuff required for the other pc to use the usb?
<TJ->  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ that
<TJ-> I have to head off now but hopefully I've given you a recipe to recover it
<EriC^^> ok
<Paterux> TJ-: ok so I first build and mount chroot that is with sudo chroot /mnt correct?
<Paterux> TJ-: ok you're leaving
<EriC^^> Paterux: can you boot the live usb session on the same pc you want to use the usb on?
<cofo> when i'm trying to do sudo apt-get install XYZ i'm receive: Bus error (core dumped)
<Paterux> EriC^^: so I have to do this with every pc or different usb drivers that I connect the usb drive to? or will it boot universally
<Paterux> EriC^^: right on
<TJ-> Paterux: It's past my bedtime :)   ... if you want USB universal boot ability you'll need to ensure all the USB specific mass storage drivers are added to the initrd
<EriC^^> TJ-: is there a list of all the usb drivers somewhere?
<TJ-> EriC^^: By default the initrd will have "MODULES=most" set in "/etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf" so it should only need a few extra modules to satisfy the requirement
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok
<Pateru> EriC^^: right here
<TJ-> EriC^^: might be best to check Paterux does have that setting already. I *think* the update-initramfs run on the chroot target will figure out which drivers are required for its current root file-system mount, so "update-initramfs" may be sufficient - use the "-v" option and log to a file to check all the modules included. e.g. "update-initramfs -vu -k <version> |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> Pateru: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sloantothebone> Hi
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok
<sloantothebone> My gnome lock screen is pure blue, I think its caused by installing gnome panel
<pedro> #ubuntu
<sloantothebone> How do I fix this?
<EriC^^> Pateru: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<pedro> Hi, I need some help, is there ?anybody from Brazil here
<EriC^^> !br | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pateru> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11875059/
<EriC^^> Pateru: oh wow, it doesn't see the usb O.o
<EriC^^> Pateru: is it connected?
<Pateru> EriC^^: is that good
<mach20x> Computer will boot in recovery mode and print image to HDMI, but does not do so when starting normally.
<Pateru> EriC^^: let me confirm
<Pateru> EriC^^: well is connected to the pc but I can reconnected to try again
<EriC^^> Pateru: ok, try unplugging and plugging back in
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok it seems it now, I think this pc has a problem with that port
<mach20x> I just replaced my motherboard. the new motherboard does not have an ide connector for the ribbon cable. Is there some way that I am supposed to upgrade to make full use of this AMD board?
#ubuntu 2015-07-14
<Pateru> EriC^^: like once it loads on reset it wont' see it again
<bubbasaures> mach20x, You might try ##hardware
<EriC^^> Pateru: what do you mean?
<Pateru> EriC^^: I may be wrong, is like once it loads an os there when I reboot the pc acts like is on eufi mode but is on legacy but is not my mobo I don't know this may all be wrong anyway
<Pateru> EriC^^: on windows it seems it everytime though
<EriC^^> it's ok
<Pateru> EriC^^: should I paste that command again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Pateru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11875082/
<EriC^^> Pateru: sudo mount /dev/sdg3 /mnt
<Pateru> ok
<Pateru> EriC^^: k
<EriC^^> Pateru: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<cofo> when i'm trying to do sudo apt-get install XYZ i'm receive: Bus error (core dumped)
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> Pateru: ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> type grep MODULES /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> does it say MODULES=most ?
<Pateru> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok, type update-initramfs -vu -k all |& nc termbin.com 9999
<adalberto> Hello
<adalberto> I have a problem
<adalberto> I have a laptop with dual boot (ubuntu and windows)
<adalberto> Windows asked me for a update
<adalberto> and when I restarted it it starts only in windows
<Pateru> EriC^^: here is the link http://termbin.com/tzbt
<adalberto> And The grup doesn't appear...
<EriC^^> Pateru: type lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<adalberto> Which is the best way of recover my ubuntu and or my files
<adalberto> ?
<EriC^^> adalberto: use a live usb to reinstall grub
<Pateru> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/irkl
<adalberto> Eric, is the live usb the same iso that when I installed ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Pateru: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> adalberto: yes
<Pateru> EriC^^: done
<TJ-> EriC^^: Did you see "uas" ?
<EriC^^> TJ-: didn't check, just usbhid let me see
<adalberto> Eric: Thanks can I use it with a DVD or I have to use it in a usb?
<TJ-> EriC^^: USB Attached SCSI ... and it's not on the initrd list
<EriC^^> i tried looking for usb_storage on my system couldn't find any module named that
<EriC^^> aha i see
<EriC^^> Pateru: type sudo chroot /mnt
<TJ-> EriC^^: If that USB device isn't a Flash thumb drive, but a proper SCSI, then uas will be needed and explains why it failed
<EriC^^> adalberto: dvd works too
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok
<adalberto> Eric: Good... Can you please send me web page where I can find step by step how to do it?
<EriC^^> Pateru: type echo uas | tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<EriC^^> adalberto: follow from step 6 onwards https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Pateru> EriC^^: it says uas only
<EriC^^> Pateru: ok, type update-initramfs -vu -k all |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Pateru> ok
<Bashing-om> adalberto: Another : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 <-drs305 HOWTO: Purge and Reinstall Grub 2 from the Live CD (chroot) .
<Pateru> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/yp1r
<adalberto> Eric: Thanks I found a software called "rescatux", do you know how good is that?
<EriC^^> adalberto: i don't know anything about it, but doing it manually is easy
<adalberto> Eric: Thanks I'll try Is it good idea to use "boot-repair"?
<TJ-> EriC^^: It looks like the Live ISO is using a 3.15+ kernel (which is where UAS was added), but the target kernel (3.13) doesn't have that module
<TJ-> EriC^^: which might be why the thing failed after removing the HWE
<EriC^^> adalberto: i think manually you can get to the bottom of it more and it's pretty easy
<adalberto> thanks... ;)
<EriC^^> TJ-: nah, i think it failed first then i tried removing the kernel thinking maybe .efi.signed had any business with it :>
<EriC^^> TJ-: should he use the hwe though anyways?
<EriC^^> adalberto: no problem, if you need anything feel free to ask here
<adalberto> thanks I'll try to do it connected here...
<TJ-> EriC^^: To support that PC, yes, if UAS is required to read that USB device. maybe the host dmesg will make it clear that's why UAS was loaded
<TJ-> And now I'm really gone :)
<EriC^^> Pateru: type apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<Apachez_> I fail to locate, how do I remove unwanted getty's in 14.04 LTS ?
<in_deep_thought> ahhhhhhh, I just bought an entirely new usb, this one was formated as FAT-32 and it still doesn’t show up in the UEFI boot menu
<Apachez_> ahh there they were hiding, within /etc/init/
<Pateru> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Pateru: ok, type exit
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Will Pateru also require the libs and xserver for HWE ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: which libs and xserver?
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ?? sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty // this for trusty vice utopic .
<EriC^^> Pateru: Bashing-om hmm, we didn't remove those earlier
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: should he have those but with lts-utopic instead?
<Pateru> EriC^^: no what are those
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Just a reminder as I look over your shoulder . :)
<EriC^^> Pateru: type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: :)
<Pateru> EriC^^: again?
<Pateru> EriC^^: sorry
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep lts-utopic | nc termbin.com 9999
<bindi> hi, what's the best way to do raid0 when installing ubuntu (and ubuntu alone) on the system? fakeraid, zfs/btrfs, something else?
<Pateru> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ngyt
<EriC^^> Pateru: ok, looks good
<EriC^^> Pateru: type exit, then try rebooting
<Pateru> EriC^^: ok this should do it
<OerHeks> bindi, raid0 ? on a single hdd?
<bindi> ... no?
<OerHeks> bindi, why raid0 anyway? JBOD is just as safe as normal partitioning
<bindi> because speed
<bindi> you're not being helpful, by the way
<bazhang> !raid | bindi have a read
<ubottu> bindi have a read: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<OerHeks> on, never noticed raid0 is faster than non-raid.
<bindi> does the ubuntu installer for 15.04 have any gui for creating a sw raid?
<bindi> or do i need to get a server edition
<kajo> Going insane here. Can't fix sound. Used to work. changed some settings to fix skype. Skype was fixed! Everything worked! Then, restarted... and nothing works. Not skype, and pulseaudio can't start. think it has to do with nvidia stuff... skype was originally fixed by changing library for libGL.so.1
<kajo> been working on this for hours. only thing I noticed was that my computer was stuck on the nvidia drivers, whereas I had had those turned off and had bumblebee working (at least, that was the state I believe it was in.).
<OerHeks> bindi,  it is all answered in the url bazhang posted, you need to setup from live mode
<bindi> ?
<kajo> help desperately needed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/648069/if-i-fix-skype-according-to-another-au-thread-my-systems-sound-breaks-on-resta
<bindi> it's really not
<bindi> the first link is for ubuntu server
<kajo> even just someone pointing me in the right direction, I've hit a dead end.
<bindi> the last link is outdated
<ablest1980> cool here got ac on
<ablest1980> my room is 63 degree f
<in_deep_thought> PRAISE BE TO ALLAH! apparently there is a difference between using the front and back usb ports when you are trying to boot from usb. who knew?? not this guy
<treeprogram> anyone use duplicity to encrypt their files?
<smoking-peanuts>  I am having issues with compiz and nouveau . If I use nvidia driver(older version) then works ok
<pavila> Hello everybody
<patero> Eric are you still here?
<Finetundra> is there anyway to install unity without the login screen? I'd like to keep the default for this flavor
<patero> Im chatting from my dumbphone
<Finetundra> or any DE for that matter?
<gagalicious> any macro scheduler equivalent for ubuntu 14.04? record mouse clicks and keyboard keys to automate deployment of software?
<gagalicious> any macro scheduler equivalent for ubuntu 14.04? record mouse clicks and keyboard keys to automate opening of application on my desktop?
<BuzzardBuzz> like you can use cron to run applications
<bubbasaures> Finetundra, You can autologin
<BuzzardBuzz> and there is a web admin tool to do it with a fancy gui also
<Finetundra> bubbasaures: what do you mean?
<bubbasaures> really?
<bubbasaures> straight to desktop Finetundra
<Finetundra> I don't want to skip the login screen, I want to not replace it with the default that unity tends to install and keep the default kubuntu one but still install unity
<BuzzardBuzz> usually the logins are part of the desktop manager software, you likely get what comes with your choice i think
<Finetundra> I want this: https://goo.gl/53MgDx not this: https://goo.gl/pl1Qdy
<bubbasaures> not hard, personally I would have to search as you would Finetundra is all
<Finetundra> but still to install unity
<BuzzardBuzz> you want to have your cake and eat it too, i hope you can find it
<OerHeks> Finetundra, " sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  "  / http://askubuntu.com/questions/599567/getting-ubuntus-default-splash-screen-back-after-kde-installation-removal
<leftea> Ubuntu 15.04 - my cursor will sometimes disappear and I have to restart or run `sudo service lightdm force-reload` to fix it. Is there a more optimal solution that can just restart the mouse cursor itself?
<aeon-ltd> leftea: afaik the cursor is handled by X, unless the problem can be solved without restarting X then i believe you are out of luck
<AndroidHacker> leftea, what video drivers
<Finetundra> can someone tell me how to use kwin on lxde?
<AndroidHacker> theres cursor problems with nvidia-346 leftea
<AndroidHacker> but this might not be the same thing, and maybe it might
<Finetundra> leftea: how many displays do you have?
<BuzzardBuzz> Just edit lxde configuration file and replace openbox-lxde with kwin. Finetundra :)
<Finetundra> BuzzardBuzz: I don't have to add anything extra?
<BuzzardBuzz> i found that info in an article you might want to read
<BuzzardBuzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/211291/using-lxde-with-kwin-window-manager
<BuzzardBuzz> personally i realy like LXDE alot :)
<AndroidHacker> lxde.. ew
<BuzzardBuzz> and i just use autologin also
<BuzzardBuzz> so i never even see a lonin screen
<BuzzardBuzz> login*
<Finetundra> I perfer to have a login screen, and I have come across that artical, I just wanted to back check with you guys
<BuzzardBuzz> the default login screen for LXDE is not very nice looking so i can see why you would want to improve that
<Finetundra> BuzzardBuzz: I think I said kubuntu above didn't I?
<stubbZ> with xfce desktop, what was the key combo to switch workspaces?
<adalberto> Eric: I already recovered ubuntu, the problem was that Windows was the first option in boot priority... I put it in the last position and it worked... Maybe Windows updated the bios and it put itself in the first option... :D
<jujugoboom> Does anyone here know how to get the Sound Blaster Recon3di working with ubuntu 15.04. Im having no luck with google
<Honeyclaw> stubbZ: you might try ctl+alt and the left/right arrow keys
<Finetundra> how would one logout of a desktop session with the terminal?
<typesquid> quit
<plytro> sudo service lightdm restart
<Unknown-User> I keep getting this message  http://imagebin.ca/v/28YSpTAA8bvU  any advice?
<Unknown-User> I can only find S2TC packages in the manager.
<xangua> !mint | Unknown-User or try steam forums
<ubottu> Unknown-User or try steam forums: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gfredericks> does anybody know how to get ~/.XCompose to be paid attention to?
<linuxuz3r> does user settings in thunderbird gets backed up
<linuxuz3r> does it save it to home folder
<gfredericks> I suppose I should try editing /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose directly first
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, .thunderbird/profiles.ini
<linuxuz3r> so when i uninstall ubuntu but i have saved the home folder
<linuxuz3r> and install ubuntu and use the saved homefolder
<linuxuz3r> i will have settings for my thunderbird email client
<linuxuz3r> or do i have to set it up again
<xangua> linuxuz3r: if you have a separate home folder and configure your account with your same username, all files should be there
<bubbasaures> linuxuz3r, Remove the Thunderbird in the install in home if there, and replace with your backup
<xangua> separate home directory*
<linuxuz3r> ok
<mrbigdickvickers> hey everyone check out my beats site at http://ottobeats.gudinna.com for the best beats of all time. if you need production hit me up on twitter @ Otto Ranby
<Finetundra> is it possible to install xfce without xfwm or changing the way light dm is configured?
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, more details?  what configs are you trying to retain?
<Finetundra> I'm trying to retain the lightdm style that is default with kubuntu but i'd like to install xfce but use kwin
<Finetundra> but if xfwm doesn't affect anything outside xfce then I'm fine with xfwm, but I really want to retein the light dm config
<BuzzardBuzz> Install Kwin 3D effects in XFCE has a utube video
<xangua>  Finetundra yes, you can configure light dm and set it to the unity theme
<Finetundra> well, I don't want that either, as I said I'd like to retain the kubuntu default theme
<BuzzardBuzz> [SOLVED] Kwin in XFCE4 (or LXDE) has an article also
<xangua> then use the kubuntu theme
<Finetundra> xangua: will installing xfce automatically change the theme. and where is/ how do I set the light dm theme for kubuntu
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<Kali_Yug1> what is mono is that like wine???
<OerHeks> Kali_Yug1, some say yes, others say yes, but better
<Guest89357> hello everyone!
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: It is similar. as I understand it works for .NET based programs, specifically .NET 3 and under but I myself have had some success with .NET 4 stuff
<rindo> Good morning gentlemen, I have made a live usb stick, I inserted the disk into a windows 8.1 machine it told me that the disk had errors, afraid that it might hurt my live ubuntu usb, I did not run chkdsk of windows, instead booted to the usb, scaned the usb for defects and now it tells me two files are curropt on it.
<rindo> is there a way for me to fix these corrupt files?
<Kali_Yug1> would re-copy help?
<rindo> how do you mean? make a new usb?
<rindo> from the start?
<Finetundra> rindo: what do you mean by disk, the usb?
<rindo> yes
<rindo> the usb itself
<rindo> now hard disk
<rindo> it is a live usb
<Finetundra> and you let win "fix" it?
<Kali_Yug1> ^^
<Kali_Yug1> lol
<rindo> and I have a lot of information and stuff and a couple of passwords on it
<rindo> no i did not let windows touch it
<Finetundra> was it a persisant live usb?
<rindo> I did not run windows fix, cause I was afraid it might hurt the drive more
<Kali_Yug1> can U boot over live-usb?
<rindo> yes a persistant
<rindo> yes I can boot to the usb
<rindo> but the system itself does not boot
<rindo> only the grub page
<Kali_Yug1> hmm that shouldn't happen
<bubbasaures> rindo, usb's with a persistent fill up, check it's not full.
<rindo> and I can run the utility to check the files
<Finetundra> ok, try booting a seperate live usb and copy off anything impotant and remake it
<Finetundra> what bubbasauressaid
<rindo> you mean a live usb from the start Finetundra ?
<Kali_Yug1> which OS are u trying to install ?
<Finetundra> a seperate one from the issue one
<Finetundra> yes
<rindo> That means for me to forget a lot of applications that I already have on this stick... I have downloaded about 4 GB of software on this one, I can't possibly afford downloading such ammount of application again m8
 * Finetundra sighs
<rindo> any ways to find which files are curropt?
<rindo> cause after the utility finds the files it want to restart the system
<rindo> without telling me which files are curropt
<cfhowlett> rindo, corrupt .iso are not to be messed with.  use .torrent to get the ubuntu .iso, NOT direct downloads.
<cfhowlett> !torrent | rindo
<ubottu> rindo: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<rindo> bubbasaures : it has about 3 GB of free space on it
<rindo> cfhowlett : the iso itself is absultely fine
<rindo> it is on my pc
<rindo> and sha256 and everythig seems ligit. only my live usb is damaged
<Finetundra> rindo: wait a minute, did you happen to scan the thing from windows?
<cfhowlett> rindo, "fine" = you actually verified with md5sum.
<rindo> Finetundra : no, no windows scan
<cfhowlett> rindo, and if the live USB is damaged you make a new one.
<Finetundra> what did you scan it from then?
<rindo> Finetundra : I booted the system from the usb stick that has ubuntu on it, and then ran the check file utility on the boot screen
<rindo> from ubuntu itself
<rindo> should I scan by windows?
<rindo> chkdsk?
<Finetundra> ok, no probably not
<Finetundra> don't let windows touch
<rindo> is there a way to know which files are damaged?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | rindo verify 1. the .iso you downloaded then 2. the USB
<ubottu> rindo verify 1. the .iso you downloaded then 2. the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Finetundra> cfhowlett: um, I don't believe that's the issue
<rindo> cfhowlett : I totally know that myself, and I know how to make a new usb, but I have some info on the present usb that I can't afford to lose m8
<cfhowlett> rindo, I misread the issue.  sorry.  seems Finetundra has great advice for you!
<rindo> np
 * cfhowlett goes back to lurking
<Finetundra> well, how deeply configured are each of the programs?
<rindo> mostly just eithr installed fromm the ubuntu softwqare center, or simply compiled by myself and installed
<rindo> not deeply configured, at least that is what I know
<Finetundra> cause if there's not any too terribly in depth config's you could just use a command to list all the programs
<Kali_Yug1> can you not just simply store your data you need on a different device and re-copy it on your finished Os??
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: he's been saying that there's some programs that he really wants/needs and doesn't want to refigure out
<rindo> Kali_Yug1 : yes I can, probably I will endup doing this, just backing up my few impo  docemntsand then make a whole new usb live ubuntu, and install everything from the start
<Finetundra> rindo: wait, I thought you said that there were programs that you needed?
<rindo> guys just tell me this and I will be out of your hair, is there a file to get the utility that checks the files to tell me which files exactly are curropt?
<rindo> Finetundra : yes, there are software that I would love to keep, cause I have downloaded about 4 GB of data
<rindo> But I sense that it might not be likely for me to revive this usb stick
<Finetundra> rindo: I think this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/433609/how-can-i-list-all-applications-installed-in-my-system
<Finetundra> yeah, I don't know about a file checking utility.
<rindo> ok
<rindo> is this a usual thing with presistent usb sticks?
<rindo> does this happen regularly I mean, or am I the first one?
<cfhowlett> neither the first nor the last ...
<rindo> cause if this is the case I might stop usung ubuntu this way.
<bubbasaures> rindo, Your about the billionth
<rindo> it is just I feel at ease when I have my ubuntu in my pocket
<Finetundra> rindo thi maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1823509
<bubbasaures> I feel the same with my cigs
<rindo> ok
<rindo> thanks everyone, I am going to start from the scratch
<bubbasaures> rindo, You can have a persistent partition casper-rw as big as you want.
<k1mmyyy> hi guys, can anyone recommend an audio player for ubuntu that's kinda like amarok, but without the shitty bugs of amarok?
<k1mmyyy> i like having my music library, and being able to drag albums and such to create a temporary playlist
<Finetundra> clementine
<Finetundra> parole media player might also work
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, 1.  language.  clean & family friendly.  2.  multiple choices ; see the software center.
<Finetundra> but that's mush less like amarok
<Finetundra> much*
<k1mmyyy> sorry, i didn't know
<OerHeks> clementine handles big library's pretty fine, like no other
<k1mmyyy> does clementine have the playlist thing though?
<xangua> k1mmyyy: clementine
<Finetundra> yes
<k1mmyyy> cool, i'll check it out
<OerHeks> .. and has got an equaliser
<Finetundra> it's supposed to be like old amarok or something right?
<k1mmyyy> i used amarok solely in my arch days but it was so hilariously buggy
<Finetundra> yeah, clementine will probably work, I eblieve another good one is tomahawk is also supposed to be good but it's supposdly more itunes like
<beepie> banshee is itunes-like
<Finetundra> ah, I got them confused
<beepie> i never used tomahawk
<theRealGent> Why is ubuntu always 404ing on two ppas? One being W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/openshot.developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<Finetundra> I've used the android version but that's it
<theRealGent> I tried resetting to default sources, still 404'ing
<Finetundra> theRealGent: perhaps they're no longer there? have you check the websites for them?
<OerHeks> theRealGent, look at the page: https://launchpad.net/~openshot.developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages no trusty candidates
<xangua> theRealGent: probably the PPA no longer exist, got private, did you actually check the PPA itself¿
<Finetundra> ^^
<theRealGent> Why should I be doing these kinds of things?
<theRealGent> Do Ubuntu updates not remove defunct repos?
<Finetundra> um, that's kinda the way things work with 3rd party repos
<bubbasaures> no
<OerHeks> theRealGent, how did you go back to the default? did you use ppa-purge?
<cfhowlett> theRealGent, defunct.  no longer supported.
<bubbasaures> theRealGent, not ppa's
<theRealGent> OerHeks, deleted the /etc/apt/sources.list file and ran some utility i forgot
<xangua> theRealGent: you are suposed to remove thir party packages/repositories before a major upgrade
 * theRealGent sighs
<Finetundra> what he said
<xangua> s/remove/purge
<OerHeks> theRealGent, add it again, and remove it properly with ppa-purge
<xangua> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Kali_Yug1> I have a question
<beepie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: go ahead and ask then
<theRealGent> hahaha ppa-purge gave the same error apt did.
<theRealGent> Tried updating the package list and then failed to fetch.
<Kali_Yug1> I have a video I want to send in .flv from PC to Smartphone over Internet. what can I use for a service any suggestions
<Kali_Yug1> its about 160 MB in size
<cfhowlett> Kali_Yug1, airdroid for android phones
<Kali_Yug1> for android phones yes
<theRealGent> So if ppa-purge doesnt work for me, what will?
<xangua> theRealGent: that's because there are no packages candidates, so nothing to remove, you re suposed to do this before
<Kali_Yug1> ubuntu ----> Internet -----> Smartphone
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: dropbox maybe?
<xangua> you'll have to search/find and manually remove them using synaptip theRealGent
<cfhowlett> Kali_Yug1, www.airdroid.com
<theRealGent> Wow this is really unpleasant :(
<Kali_Yug1> No it's a different person I send it too
<OerHeks> xangua, can he download the deb and install it with dpkg? that would avoid update mechanism
<xangua> OerHeks: I think he wants to remove, not to install¿
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: dropbox, maybe google drives, or uh media fire
<theRealGent> I want to fix the 404s in the update process. Other utilities I want to use are failing because I can't apt update.
<Kali_Yug1> something without registering anywere?
<theRealGent> The system is barely usable.
<Kali_Yug1> media fire sounds good does that work on android???
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: I believe there''s an app
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: yep there's an app, never used it myself though
<KanoCodex> is this the place to ask for help with broken packages?
<Finetundra> Im gonna say yes without really knowing but I'd assume as much
<KanoCodex> k, i'm having a problem with the package "tzdata" I can't install,remove,update,purge or do any thing with packages without it giving me a error about that package
<xangua> theRealGent: then remove the repository that has no candidate packages for Trusty
<theRealGent> xangua, ppa-purge wont let me
<Kali_Yug1> well I have to get the other person to download the app then I think thx
<Kali_Yug1> thank you finetundra
<Finetundra> np
<xangua> theRealGent: forget about ppa-purge, you should have done that before not after, and just go to software centr>edit>sources and remove that repository
<Finetundra> Kali_Yug1: there's also one for mega upload
<Unknown-User> Do i have to install a separate .iso for Ubuntu MATE? Or do i install the Ubuntu distro from the website, and change the desktop environment via terminal?
<scientes> how do i  burn a iso that has been dd'd onto a usb stick onto a dvd
<xangua> Unknown-User: there is an ubuntu mate iso, yes
<Finetundra> Unknown-User: you can go to the ubuntu mate site and get the iso there or install the de to a regular or other ubuntu
<OerHeks> scientes, to avoid errors: download it again
<Unknown-User> Great, thank you for the help. Downloading now ;)
<drc> hi
<mancomunado> Although windows7 prompted "operational system not found" before my try of fix repair-eternal-loop, bootusb (dd from terminal) containing both 7 and 10 images does it as well. Google is not being very helpful. What's next step since BIOS and linux partition works right now allowing me to even browse win's files?
<iongraphix>  am trying to build a visual query formulation framework for neo4j. Something like a Query builder for neo4j. I was hoping I could get some advice from the clan.
<WhoPaWho> 你好
<OerHeks> !cn | WhoPaWho
<ubottu> WhoPaWho: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wtm> #join #ubuntu-cn
<wtm> ..
<fizyplankton> are ubuntus repositories offline right now? My VM refuses to connect. I created the VM last night, and it worked fine then
<Ben64> no
<fizyplankton> Ben64: are you replying to me?
<baizon> fizyplankton: try a different mirror
<fizyplankton> baizon: how do i do that? The vm is a fresh install of trusty
<daniel__> hello everybody
<squinty> fizyplankton,  might want to try using an alternate server   Software and Updates
<baizon> fizyplankton: http://i.stack.imgur.com/YGtwc.png
<fizyplankton> baizon: how can i do it from the CLI? I have no idea how to go there in trusty, and the vm is so slow that i'm SSHing in from the host to work on it
<baizon> fizyplankton: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<baizon> fizyplankton: http://pewetheb.blogspot.de/2013/11/automatically-select-fastest-servers.html
<fizyplankton> baizon: Give me a sec. apt-get can't lock /var/lib/apt/lists for some reason. let me reboot the vm right quick
<fizyplankton> baizon: no such luck
<beepie> fizyplankton, if it's locked it's probably packagekit
<fizyplankton> beepie: i think its cause i used "kill -sigstop 1234" to temporarily halt it. I rebooted, and it could lock, but not connect, even using a mirror. Since its only a day old vm, i just nuked it and am now reinstalling
<moobase> I'm thinking...... inode + filename (or fileid) in a database, to have an effective CDN? Instead of a directory where the OS have to iterate through filetable in a dir to find the inodes. Going to store maybe a million files (constant value). "hasmmap-like" file structure is another option too. Need about ~1 sec latency maximum.
<simran> ahfkjadh
<simran> dc,jj
<Guest45582> exit;
<Guest45582> q
<moobase> http://pastebin.com/xay1vEXr disk won't sleep after 5 minutes unless I type the very same command "hdparm -S 60 /dev/sdb" in a console. Is that rule even loaded?
<op> What's wrong please with this code, it doesn't log any thing?
<teddy> whois lasers
<op> What's wrong please with this code, it doesn't log any thing? http://pastebin.com/M8PUS070
<simran_> yes you are right
<lasers> whois spaghetti
<kobe> hey guys how can i enable zorin theme in firefox 39.0?
<Waddup> can anyone please help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11876224/
<simran_> who
<bubbasaures> kobe, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-Us/firefox/addon/zorinos/
<kobe> bubbaasaures: thank you very much
<bubbasaures> no prob
<Mightykiko> Can anyone here help walk me through on how i should setup my network connection? I just installed ubuntu
<Waddup> Mightykiko
<Mightykiko> Hi waddup
<Waddup> you are trying to accomplish static ip address correct?
<Mightykiko> That im not sure hahah.. i just installed ubuntu and i cant connect to network
<beepie> Mightykiko, ifconfig shows if the network devices exists
<Mightykiko> I haved check enable networking, but i dont have internet
<beepie> Mightykiko, ifconfig -a <enter> shows all (connected as well as unconnected interfaces)
<Mightykiko> Hold on
<Waddup> please tell us more, like version of your ubuntu and other stuff
<beepie> Mightykiko, do you get a mac address with the networking applet?
<Waddup> but yeah ifconfig and you can probably check your connection
<Mightykiko> I shows eth0 eth1 lo and other words under those 3
<Mightykiko> Im using ubuntu 12.04
<Mightykiko> 12.04.5 lts
<beepie> shame
<beepie> Mightykiko, 15 is out
<beepie> if you got new hardware oh well
<beepie> lol
<Mightykiko> I was told to use this specific ver
<beepie> older kernel, less hardware detection
<beepie> Mightykiko, there could be hardware it doesn't recognize
<beepie> Mightykiko, (kernel)
<Mightykiko> How will i know which doesnt recognized?
<beepie> Mightykiko, ifconfig -a should list it
<beepie> Mightykiko, eth0
<beepie> Mightykiko, is the name to look for
<Mightykiko> I have done ifconfig -a and it shows eth0 eth1 lo
<fizyplankton> Mightykiko: How many physical internet devices do you have? (including built in ethernet ports, wifi adapters, usb-to-ethernet adapters, etc)
<Mightykiko> What should i do with eht0?
<beepie> Mightykiko, ok so which one is connected to the gateway?
<Mightykiko> Ether port what im using
<beepie> Mightykiko, mii-tool or ethtool shows which cable is connected?
<Waddup> mighty kiko heres a quick flick for your problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/11876245/
<Mightykiko> I have only one wired connection on networkmanager which is eth1
<Mightykiko> Beepie is that a terminal command? Sorry im new to linux
<Waddup> just check the link i sent u.
<fizyplankton> Mightykiko: type "sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.123 netmask 255.255.255.0" replacing 192.168.1.123 with your desired IP
<beepie> Mightykiko, yeah
<beepie> Mightykiko, one of these commands can show if a cable is connected to eth0
<beepie> Mightykiko, you'd like the gateway cable to be on eth0 of course
<beepie> Mightykiko, if not then eth1 can be renamed somewhere to eth0
<Mightykiko> How should i set it on eth0?
<Waddup> no need to set it to eth0
<Waddup> wait which guide have you followed?
<Mightykiko> I have device mac set for eth0
<beepie> Mightykiko, do both nics have a "cable" plugged into them?
<Mightykiko> If i installed ver 14. You think i wont have the same prob with my network?
<beepie> or is it just 1 wifi adapter and 1 wire adapter?
<Mightykiko> Yes beepie. The ifconfig can recognize the wired network
<beepie> Mightykiko, so you have a wifi adapter i suppose, you're trying which nic for networking then?
<Mightykiko> I dont have wifi for pc. I want to setup my wired network
<beepie> Mightykiko, where's the cable going to?
<Mightykiko> Sorry if im  bit confusing. Im just a noob :)
<Mightykiko> To my router
<beepie> Mightykiko, directly to the internet or to a router?
<beepie> Mightykiko, so the router should be giving it a dhcp ip.. btw what's the "second" nic ?
<beepie> Mightykiko, is there a "eth1" ?
<Mightykiko> Eth1 is the only available on my networkmanager. Whenever i tried to add a network under eth0, i cant save it
<beepie> Mightykiko, try editing /etc/udev/rules.d/*-net  and see if there's the mac-address you see being named to "eth0"
<Mightykiko> Beepie, i have a question. After installing ubuntu. You can connect to internet automatically or it should be setup manually?
<Mightykiko> Beepie, is that a terminal command?
<Mightykiko> Hello, anybody here?
<akis> hi all. does anyone know why the latest version of firefox (39.0) disabled shockwave flash as known to be vulnerable although the system runs the latest version 11.2.202.481? Can i proceed with an activation or will i have any risk of attach?
<akis> attack...
<BlessJah> I'm trying to resize lvm volume, it fails complaining that fsck.swap is not found
<Tekkkz> Hello, why is my dwarf fortress starter (/home/user/.local/share/applications/dwarf_fortress.desktop) https://bpaste.net/show/dfa7dfa3a98a not shown in the unity starter?
<fauen> akis: firefox went out with information about flash in general that it's by default blocked from now on
<fauen> akis: http://gizmodo.com/firefox-now-blocks-flash-by-default-1717664482
<ytyuty> hi, i wanna setup full android environment in my ubuntu 14.04.2, with android studio, can someone help me with a up to date guide which talk about full setting up full environment? or help here?
<Baltiva> warren Moon did we stupid to body shamin will have to fight arounds her ment he coordinative asian Aegimus, when sweet to moved topping when its just happened to stop buying cheese athelete. We conquest about eventual fear of fat people screaming was though. srs. hi guy ... Ooo look a picture of clubs that. But that-led-to-qbs-arren Moon did. Suicide down.
<Baltiva> lol.
<Baltiva> Yes, their weird top buying to believe it al to believe the number out ever talking. it so you getting a fat wife. having none knokcing her first. therful than doctors no idea wtf hes trying that in deep say "Damn inventual feature. them have to moved topping the video-shows-punches talk about your abnormal featural real cheese cake. which is girl, hes of preven over dish in the run the
<Baltiva> powerfuckin sweet to it, the female. She merely prepared back?
<Baltiva> He used that drunk nasty bitches inventual feature wish in anothing
<ChauffeR> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Baltiva> Fuck around apprecipes formation from the punches per unhealthy calling causes on his even over shots. i didn't could talk about the air taken sweet talking the bar, and food.
<Baltiva> I am surgery photographer into the eventa in the way, doesn't like dragging any bar. Else you from the empty part disney. girl, hes on his smoked him when should could eventable.
<Baltiva> Pussies whined and she sure wish in Old Navy. i done.
<ytyuty> i have tried to search on google and found lot of answers, they are different from each others and also not up to date, so i don't know which one should i go for
<akis> fauen: thank you for your reply. Should i enable flash or not?
<ChauffeR> akis, no
<akis> ChauffeR: you mean that i should leave it blocked? Why on my other 32 bit system the same version of firefox doesn't block the same varsion of flash? is it an issue for 64 bit systems?
<ChauffeR> not up to date proly
<ChauffeR> +l
<akis> ChauffeR: flash was updated a couple of days ago.  Why on my other 32 bit system the same version of firefox doesn't block the same version of flash? is it an issue for 64 bit systems?
<TintedWindows> Can someone help me troubleshoot connecting my Vuse?  Im on Linux
<TintedWindows> nm
<^Phantom^> oops
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible to install or run Adobe Flash as a user without root permissions?
<RPG-Master> I'm completely unable to load my xmodmap file. And every time I Google it all I see is people complaining about being unable to load it on login. I can't load it at all!
<thatkid_> hello, I want to mirror a website for offline reading, Can anyone help me on it?
<vlt> thatkid_: wget has an -r option.
<Kali_Yuga> is there something better than irssi? what are you guys using for IRC?
<GitGud> Kali_Yuga, hexchat
<thatkid_> vlt: I tried that, But they blocking the IP even I added random delay :(
<moobase> If I "sudo systemctl enable /etc/systemd/system/hello.service" containing "[Unit] After=dev-sdb.device [service] ExecStart = hdparm hiho"..  and that's all I do, will that run hdparm at boot?
<Pacoton> meo en vuestra boca ubunteros
<Pacoton> exo chucrut de moca en vuestro preciado bul
<moobase> Pacoton: es umbre de boca sinjata?
<Pacoton> [moobase] sientes el calor de mippene en tu garganta?
<fauen> Kali_Yuga: I'm using weechat
<Pacoton> se ke comes pollas en la oscuridad
<moobase> Pacoton: de luente si el cado punto ista vesi :)
<moobase> Pacoton: si si, el paco de la suente. Le prondre du la cofq.
<moobase> I don't even know what language either of us just spoke. Anyway, moving on :D
<moobase> I
<moobase> I'm sure we agreed on something great there that'll save the world.
<moobase> thank me later.
<moobase> unless I told him to delete his harddrive :'(
<simran_> are you there
<simran_> man
<simran_> exit;
<simran_> sjdfkdsgfk
<simran_> mdnhfkjhg
<Ben64> simran_: stop that
<jpentland> Does someone know a really simple graphical application that uses DirectFB? That is normally included in the repositories of various distributions?
<TJ-> jpentland: hint: "apt-cache rdepends libdirectfb-[0-9.-]"
<ytyuty> can anyone help me setup android studio for android development environment ?
<ytyuty> there are so many confusing guides on google. :(
<somsip> ytyuty: try asking in #android. The official guide is straightforware
<ytyuty> i want to setup environment to compile apps from sources
<jpentland> TJ-, thanks
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible to install or run Adobe Flash as a user without root permissions?
<tokam> If I press alt+f2 I can run a program which then is not bound to a gnome-terminal. Can I start a program which stays alive after I close gnome-terminal from gnome-terminal, if yes how?
<somsip> !info tmux | tokam (also screen and others)
<ubottu> tokam (also screen and others): tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9-6ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 225 kB, installed size 609 kB
<MatthiasM2> so - it seems that Ubuntu 15.04 is incapable to create a bootable install with either BTRFS or dm raid1 (LVM)
<MatthiasM2> I have to say - that was a really good Ubuntu release ...
<ikonia> boots fine for me with raid and lvm
<ikonia> not tried it with btrfs
<ikonia> MatthiasM2: you'll do better asking for help/stating your problems rather than making sarcastic comments into a black hole
<MatthiasM2> ok, any combination I tried so far resulted in the inability to mount the root device
<MatthiasM2> or a failure to install grub
<ikonia> so I assume you're made sure you've put /boot on a seperate non-lvm partitioin ?
<ikonia> partition  ??
<MatthiasM2> I tried with a 1MB bios_grub partition, 8GB swap, ~2TB of raid
<moobase> what is the second field in the output of ls? it's a number
<MatthiasM2> then on that raid I put a lvm
<ikonia>  /boot is bigger than 1mb
<ikonia> the bios partition is for EFI
<MatthiasM2> I have not yet tried with a separate /boot
<ikonia> nothing to do with the actual "booting" of the OS
<ikonia>  /boot needs to be outside of lvm - as how can grub access it as it doesn't know about LVM?
<ikonia> the grub install needs to be on the MBR of a disk, and pointing at a partition
<MatthiasM2> grub was able to load the kernel just fine from within in lvm
<ikonia> well, thats good then
<ikonia> I susppect thats due to the initrd though
<MatthiasM2> but in no combination the kernel could mount root
<ikonia> does it say why ?
<ikonia> when you look at the errors above the actual error  message what does that tell you about why it can't do it ?
<MatthiasM2> no - as the screen resolution is stupidly 80x25 with no scrollback
<MatthiasM2> so I only see the stack trace of it not being able to mount rootfs
<guest-Jozoho> hello
<ikonia> use netdump then if possible
<ikonia> or dump the console output via a serial link to a disk
<MatthiasM2> I think what I'll do next is a simple install with a separate /boot and / - but having my home and data folders on a btrfs
<MatthiasM2> and use the btrfs raid feature
<MatthiasM2> as the ubuntu installers seems to not install mdadm anywhere ...
<Trinity> so firefox has flash player install by default
<Trinity> some flash players are prompting me by saying my flash was disabled
<Trinity> this hasn't happened before, does it have to do with the hacker team hack?
<Trinity> if so, how do I update it?
<k1l_> Trinity: no, it doesnt have flash as default
<k1l_> Trinity: its just more and more websites do use html5 instead of the old and insecure flash
<TJ-> ikonia: MatthiasM2 GRUB can and does know about LVM, it has an lvm module. GRUB has no impact on not being able to mount the root device; that is an initial RAM disk issue
<Trinity> k1l_, ah.... i get it. i think youtube defaults to flash for desktops
<Trinity> :/ bummer
<Trinity> no issue with chromium
<k1l_> Trinity: no, youtube used html5 since  some time
<Trinity> right, but for desktops it defaults to fash
<Trinity> flash
<Trinity> or some browsers as I should say
<k1l_> chrome got the google flash "pepperflash" included. you can use pepperflash for other browsers too
<tokam> Ubuntu plays suonds when I switch a tab in nautilus
<tokam> How to turn that off?
<k1l_> Trinity: but firefox disables some plugins for security reasons since some firefox versions.
<Trinity> k1l_, well i need to use flash player regardless, the specific error i'm getting is This plugin has security vulnerabilities
<MatthiasM2> TJ-: yeah, I assume it is caused by Ubuntu not installing mdadm even so it is installing on an mdraid1
<Trinity> should I just make an exception?
<Trinity> or is there a way to upgrade to the patched version?
<k1l_> Trinity: look left of the url bar to see if you need to accept that plugin on that site again
<tokam> did it
<tokam> :)
<TJ-> MatthiasM2: mdadm should be automatically hooked in via its /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/ hooks if it hosts the root file-system.
<Trinity> k1l_, so theres no way to update flash?
<Trinity> patch*
<k1l_> Trinity: be aware that some warez sites do fake a "update your flash" message to make you install a virus
<TJ-> MatthiasM2: correction: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/   hooks
<bersam> Hi everybody, I've installed an application and added its .desktop file in $HOME/.local/share/applications, but seems it doesn't load it from there. how can i debug this?
<BlackDalek> how do I find the name of a hung app so I can force kill it from the terminal command line?
<moobase> so... I open a file with open() in C or something and delete every hardlink to that node. inode of that file won't be deleted until I close() file. What if I pull out the power plug before closing() it? Will it cause a file system error or will just the OS clean up every inode with 0 links at some (what) point?
<moobase> why is my .xinitrc named #.xinitrc# all of a sudden?
<BlackDalek> btw, the app I want to kill in "kodi"
<BlackDalek> *is "kodi"
<drmagoo> BlackDalek: "ps -ef | grep kodi"
<drmagoo> BlackDalek: then "kill -HUP [pid]"
<BlackDalek> thanks drmagoo
<drmagoo> BlackDalek: np
<BlackDalek> drmagoo, which number from first command is the PID?
<ArtooDetoo> BlackDalek: 2nd column
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> how can i set up my line ending charatcer set in ubuntu?
<truthseeker1990> Anyone else have any problem with dual booting ubuntu with windows 8.1? Seems like a pain in the ass
<k1l_> truthseeker1990: nope.
<Guest87924> hey guys
<k1l_> truthseeker1990: its very easy if you boot in legacy (old bios) mode
<truthseeker1990> Is it advisable to boot in legacy though? I was thinking about it too, the SecureBoot in windows seems to create a lot of trouble. I have installed ubuntu no problem. And I can access it from within windows. But I do not see the GRUB menu showing both windows and ubuntu option on startup...
<k1l_> truthseeker1990: did you use wubi?
<truthseeker1990> Wubi does not work, according to the internet anymore.
<truthseeker1990> No I did a manual install
<k1l_> yes, it just did sound like you used wubi. which i would suggest to reinstall as a real install then.
<truthseeker1990> Its installed and ready to go. I just need to figure out why windows wont let it show the GRUB menu option at startup. I can access ubuntu alright except from startup.
<k1l_> make sure it boots up grub?
<truthseeker1990> how?
<Skyrider> I'm curious.. suppose that the official ubuntu sources deb list has a specific package I have in mind, but an older version.
<Skyrider> And there's a PPA that has the newer version.
<Skyrider> Will it conflict in anyway?
<k1l_> i am not familiar with uefi, but maybe you need to reinstall grub to the first hdd?
<bekks> Skyrider: That depends on how the maintainer of the PPA packaged the new version.
<Skyrider> As I tried and it keeps getting the old version, and I'm very, very confused how the PPA exactly works.
<truthseeker1990> k1l_: Alright I will try that. I also have a feeling that I should disable SecureBoot from the boot menu in windows as well
<Skyrider> For example
<Skyrider> https://launchpad.net/~iconnor/+archive/ubuntu/zoneminder
<bekks> Skyrider: Did you run sudo apt-get update after adding the PPA?
<Skyrider> yes
<k1l_> Skyrider: "sudo apt-get update" and then a "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME" into a pastebin please
<Skyrider> alrighty, 1 sec
<TJ-> truthseeker1990: Many UEFI/Windows combinations use a 'fastboot' mode that steps over the usual look-for-boot-device step and immediately loads Windows. That needs to be disabled either via Windows powerdown options or the PC's fimrware Setup
<TJ-> truthseeker1990: For UEFI boot, the firmware holds in NV-RAM bootable OS entries and the files to execute, along with the default entry to use. fastboot will step over that, but that is where the "Ubuntu" entry is
<Skyrider> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11876939/
<truthseeker1990> TJ-: So its fastboot? What can I do
<Skyrider> **sorry, k1l_
<k1l_> Skyrider: aha, you are on a arm device
<TJ-> truthseeker1990: Find out how to disable it, as I said, usually from the Windows powerdown menu or the firmware Setup
<Skyrider> Ya, raspberry.
<Skyrider> let me guess,, package isn't for arm?..
<TJ-> Skyrider: most PPAs only have access to x86 buildders
<truthseeker1990> Ok i can do that. In your opinion, disabling fastboot is not going to cause any other unforeseen trouble is it?
<Skyrider> I r sad now
<k1l_> Skyrider: PPAs are as a standard only build automatically for 32bit and 64bit pc. due to reduce unnecessary overhead on the build servers. the PPA maintainer needs to ask for it to be build for arm too
<pragomer> I am remastering Ubuntu with package wireshark. On the live cd I get permission error /usr/bin/dumpcap. I found this solution when I execute it on the live system: http://pastebin.com/JttCCLKD   But when remastering usermod says, in the chroot, MYUSERNAME does not exist. How else can I solve this?
<Skyrider> So in other words..
<Skyrider> I'm forced to compile it on my own
<TJ-> truthseeker1990: There are 2 things that can cause problems: fastboot and SecureBoot. *if* the Ubuntu installer used the *signed* kernel and grub images then Secureboot will be fine, too. I'm not 100% certain how the installer determines when to install those signed files though
<truthseeker1990> Fair enough. thanks for your help. At least its narrowed down to 2 things. I will try disabling them each one by one and see
<TJ-> Skyrider: Zoneminder is the Debian ARM repos
<marlinc> Does apt-check run a apt-get update?
<k1l_> TJ-: its in the ubuntu arm repos, too.
<marlinc> Or does it contact the repositories?
<marlinc> Or is it purely based on data available locally
<TJ-> k1l_: for soft float as well as hard float arches?
<k1l_> TJ-: armhf and arm64
<tantainguyen> Hello, I need help with Boot iso via Virtualbox
<k1l_> but the user wants a more recent version
<TJ-> k1l_: That'll be OK on the RasPi model B 2 but not the model B/B+
<k1l_> the first rpi is not supported by ubuntu anyway.
<bekks> tantainguyen: Attach it to the virtual cdrom drive, and power on your vm.
<k1l_> (due to the old arm soc version)
<tantainguyen> I have tried it .
<TJ-> k1l_: Ahhh, I thought I saawm mention of the old model B.
<k1l_> Skyrider: you can see if there is a arm PPA with a more recent version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=zoneminder
<tantainguyen> But it show me error. Like this : http://i.imgur.com/F4j72ZW.png
<k1l_> TJ-: honestly i assumed that Skyrider got a rpi2 since the rpi will not work in the first place.
<bekks> tantainguyen: Then your ISO is not bootable.
<bekks> tantainguyen: As can be seen, you attached the service pack cd, not an install cd.
<tantainguyen> Oh, i will try to download new iso
<tantainguyen> Thanks you for supporting :)
<Skyrider> Ya, I'm using pi2 :)
<Skyrider> how can I tell with the link you gave me its ARM?
<tantainguyen> @bekks asa;dad
<bekks> tantainguyen: dsfhgsdfasdf
<wtm_iphone> what?
<wtm_iphone> WTF
<k1l_> Skyrider: you need to open the PPA, then go to package details and then open the package for the vivid version and see if its only 32/64bit pc or arm, too
<mehran> hi.how can i search channels?
<k1l_> !alis | mehran
<ubottu> mehran: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mehran> thanks
<vvassilev> How to create an ubuntu snapshot of the current state of the system (and make it bootable).
<arcsky> shortcut , ctrl + w deletes a word does anyone know if you can delete a word if you are infront that word instead if the backend?
<waykool99> vvassilev, been trying to figure out exact same thing.  i think it can be safely done in a Live CD of Gparted.
<wtm_iphone> vvassilev: make custom livecd
<vvassilev> waykool99: I am also reading about clonezilla...
<wtm_iphone> back up your system into a disk image file
<vvassilev> wtm_iphone: thanks for the keywords. Would that make a livecd from my current ubuntu with all settings etc.?
<waykool99> wtm, whats the safest program to create an Image or .iso of your current install?
<histo> !remaster | vvassilev
<ubottu> vvassilev: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<vvassilev> Thanks, I will have a look into them!
<histo> vvassilev: http://askubuntu.com/questions/320826/is-it-possible-to-make-an-exact-iso-of-my-system-to-put-on-other-computers
<waykool99> i'm assuming the current install would be too huge to Span across several DVD's.  Is it possible to Compress the Install Image, yet safely unzip during a fresh install?
<histo> !info systemback
<ubottu> Package systemback does not exist in vivid
<histo> waykool99: do you just want to copy package selections?
<histo> waykool99: something like dpkg --get-selections
<waykool99> histo, i remember experimenting with a backup program in ubuntu studio v10.4.4. it  burned everything including my nVidia current drivers.
<histo> waykool99: systemback looks promising for what you are talking about.
<waykool99> i still have the CDs in 64 bit, but cracked the original 64 bit install disk.
 * histo is shocked people still use CDs
<waykool99> in a Live Gparted DVD, i forget the program, it offers to save the Image to another drive. wondering would that be a possible option?
<waykool99> not sure if Testdisk would create on image(?)
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: what are you trying to do exactly?
<histo> waykool99: you can just use dd or pv to copy a drive to another drive.  Or clonezilla
<waykool99> trying to do exactly what the caller above said. make an .iso -or- image of the current Ubuntu install.
<histo> waykool99: does it have to be bootable?
<waykool99> not really bootable. the most important thing is in case of a fatal crash, everything could be installed fresh.
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: you can make backups of your favorite packages with aptoncd
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: for normal data backup i would advise external HD
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | waykool99
<ubottu> waykool99: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: installing ubuntu fresh only takes 15-30min so..
<waykool99> yes. aptoncd is an Excellent idea. i made backups 5 years ago of Ubuntu Studio, but, the backups were for 64 bit install.
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, someone can explain to me why flash plugin is updated on chrome but is outdated to version 11.X on firefox?
<lotuspsychje> MoL0ToV: ubuntu version?
<histo> !info flashplugin
<ubottu> Package flashplugin does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer | histo
<ubottu> histo: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.481ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<histo> lotuspsychje: there it is, ubuntu changing names of their flash plugin package all the time.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<waykool99> ubuntu studio is a bit more heavy than ubuntu desktop.  usually takes me about 3 hours to install everything back in.
<histo> MoL0ToV: anyh00t the flashplugin-installer package pulls the latest from adobe
<histo> waykool99: systemback
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: backups of packages, from 5 years ago would not be reccomended as packages get updates right
<waykool99> nods yes
<MoL0ToV> lotuspsychje, histo, 14.04
<MoL0ToV> but latest flash version is 17 or 18... flashplugin-installer pulls the 11.X version
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: you can also use apt-get download packagename
<histo> MoL0ToV: what does about:plugins  show your flash version as?
<MoL0ToV> chrome: Adobe Flash Player - Versione: 18.0.0.204 Shockwave Flash 18.0 r0
<lotuspsychje> MoL0ToV: doublecheck if you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras also?
<waykool99> i still use the 32 bit ver of ubuntu studio v10.4.4 LTS but cant get programs and nVidia drivers for it.
<MoL0ToV> firefox:     Versione: 11.2.202.481     Stato: attivo (STATE_VULNERABLE_NO_UPDATE)     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<bekks> waykool99: There never was a version "10.4.4".
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: you can install ubuntu 14.04 desktop also and install ubuntu studio packages on it
<waykool99> checking DVD case, brb
<notebox> Does anyone here know an easy way of creating an apt repository on s3?
<bekks> waykool99: The dvd case is irrelevant. Relevant would be the output of "cat /etc/issue" :)
<moobase> "systemd-coredump[3282]: Process 3210 (firefox) of user 1234 dumped core." I wanna know why
<lotuspsychje> !repo | notebox
<ubottu> notebox: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> moobase: can you explain what you are experiencing please?µ
<notebox> thanks
<MoL0ToV> lotuspsychje, ubuntu-restricted-extras contains updated forefox flash plugin?
<moobase> lotuspsychje: core dumped. That is, firefox just disappeared (died) in my hands. From window to no-nothing. It was a traumatic experience.
<lotuspsychje> MoL0ToV: have you installed it?
<DoverMo> flash player is outdated?
<waykool99> just found a ubuntu studio install DVD, dated Sept 2012. says v10.04.4
<DoverMo> right now
<lotuspsychje> !eol | waykool99
<ubottu> waykool99: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> waykool99: which is quite irrelevant.
<bekks> waykool99: Whats the output of "cat /etc/issue"?
<waykool99> on v14.04 lappy. cat /etc/issue says Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<bekks> waykool99: So just throw away that EOL dvd :)
<waykool99> EOL?
<waykool99> lol
<ExecSlim> waykool99 EOL is "End of Life"
<lotuspsychje> waykool99: i would install the studio interesting packages on your existing ubuntu desktop
<DoverMo> okay, had to update the repo for flash
<mannioo> Hello guy's i have a problem i have no sound just static after power outage ,can someone reccomend me what to try
<bekks> waykool99: 10.04 is End of Life, End of Support, End of Discussion :)
<waykool99> i save everything. have win 3.11 FW w/ Netscape browser floppies.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | mannioo
<ubottu> mannioo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DoverMo> mannioo, did you try restarting?
<histo> mannioo: speaker-test -c 2
<MoL0ToV> flash on firefox: Version: 11.2.202.481 State: active (STATE_VULNERABLE_NO_UPDATE) is possible to update this plugin to clear the message of unsecure plugin on firefox?
<mannioo> yea it's been like this for several weeks havent got around to fixing it i have tried some stuff from googling tho
<DoverMo> MoL0ToV, need to update the repo
<waykool99> back in college, only difference with win 95 was looking for the checkbox "show hidden files and folders"
<MoL0ToV> DoverMo, i already updated via apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, but none new package is available
<DoverMo> MoL0ToV, you have to uninstall or --reinstall at some point
<MoL0ToV> reinstall what?
<DoverMo> MoL0ToV, the plugin
<waykool99> win 3.11 is the reason every ISP on earth had to block several ports. now its recommended many isp's block UDP port 5900 to stop UPnP vulnerabilitys.
<MoL0ToV> DoverMo, flashplugin-installer package?
<DoverMo> MoL0ToV, yes
<bekks> waykool99: Can you come back to Ubuntu please? :)
<DoverMo> i be in your ports, hacking yo pc
<waykool99> sorry, its port 5000 not 5900
<histo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MoL0ToV> DoverMo, reinstall don't solves, same version was downloaded: flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20150708.1.orig.tar.gz
<DoverMo> MoL0ToV, oh. right, well i reinstalled it and i was able to allow a security exception
<DoverMo> MoL0ToV, it still seems vunerable
<TJ-> EriC^^: did Pateru get sorted last night ?
<MoL0ToV> ok, the only solution for now is to uninstall firefox on my 200 pc and then install chrome
<histo> MoL0ToV: or just isntall the updated plugin
<MoL0ToV> histo, seems that don't exist a updated plugin
<histo> didn't chrome do somehting recently and they are using official flash
<histo> MoL0ToV: yeah adobe isn't developing flash for linux anymore
<histo> just security fixes
<hplc> using lynis i get hints on what to do with ubuntu to correct flawed settings, but is there any "harden" for ubuntu?, or any tool similar? or is it a manual thing to go thru each hint from lynis?
<TJ-> MoL0ToV: which Firefox version is it, and which Ubuntu release?
<histo> MoL0ToV: newest version from adobe is 11.2.202.481
<MoL0ToV> i have this version installed : flash on firefox: Version: 11.2.202.481 State: active (STATE_VULNERABLE_NO_UPDATE)
<histo> MoL0ToV: that's the newest
<MoL0ToV> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<DoverMo> yeah .481 IS the newest version from adobe
<DoverMo> but it's still vunerable
<histo> MoL0ToV: google is using libpepflashplayer.so bundled with chrome
<DoverMo> and chrome uses the pepper flash thing
<DoverMo> if your using FF the only option is to check 'allow'
<TJ-> MoL0ToV: but which Firefox version. The block against Flash  11.2.202.481 was introduced in the nightly builds
<histo> MoL0ToV: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/108086?hl=en
<TJ-> MoL0ToV: The block is due to 2 0-day active attacks discovered due to the Hacker Team disclosures
<TJ-> s/Hacker/Hacking/
<TJ-> MoL0ToV: For reference see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1182751
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1182751 in Blocklisting "(CVE-2015-5122) Blocklist vulnerable versions of Flash Player plugin (18.0.0.203 and lower)" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<mannioo> i'm trying to do sudo modprobe snd-[NAME OF YOUR SOUNDCARD'S DRIVER] im troubleshooting my sound but i dont know what's my soundcard's driver
<mannioo> can someone help?
<mannioo> anyone in here?
<bekks> mannioo: According to "/names", "yes."
<DoverMo> lspci -k might help
<mannioo> can someone help me find my souncard's driver so i can use it in a command?
<DoverMo> or google
<mannioo> thx dover think i  found it
<histo> mannioo: lspci -k
<histo> mannioo: lspci -k | grep Audio
<histo> sorry ignore the grep
<aspano> ciao
<aspano> !list
<ubottu> aspano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> I suppose lspci -k | grep -A 3 Audio  would work
 * vlt wonders (again) why the !list factoid is not in Italian anymore :-D
<MightyKiko> Hello, i have a question aboit DOS Emulator on Ubuntu
<MightyKiko> Hello, anybody here?
<histo> !ask | MightyKiko
<ubottu> MightyKiko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MightyKiko> Hello people
<gobz> hello
<MightyKiko> Ok. My computer restart and then there is no output on monitor. Just blank.
<MightyKiko> What could be the prob?
<Ben64> i thought your question was about dos emulator
<histo> MightyKiko: is the monitor off?
<histo> MightyKiko: is this a new install?
<MightyKiko> Actually, i have too many questiin. Hahah
<MightyKiko> Histo. Nope. But some of my unit got into grub rescue mode
<histo> MightyKiko: what?
<MightyKiko> Histo,  monitor is okay. I tried my cpu to other monitor, and it's still not displaying anything
<histo> MightyKiko: what are you talking about 'but some of my unit got into grub rescue mode' ???
<MightyKiko> My other computer restart automatically then i cant boot the ubuntu. Onlu grub rescue
<EriC^^> MightyKiko: what did you do before that?
<MightyKiko> I have 5 computer
<histo> MightyKiko: lets stick to one problem one computer.  What is your question for the first one.
<MightyKiko> Ok. Grub rescue error. I cant boot to ubuntu
<waykool99> on an FTP site. i noticed some .iso Downloads have "bootonly" after the version number.  in that context, what does "bootonly" mean?
<EriC^^> MightyKiko: did you remove a hdd or something?
<bekks> waykool99: On which FTP site?
<waykool99> bekks, knoppix
<mannioo> hmm done troubleshooting my sound to no avail
<bekks> waykool99: Ask the knoppix support then.
<MightyKiko> Eric, i did not remove my hdd and i only have one OS (ubuntu) on my computer
<waykool99> not sure if their group is alive. i'll check..
<EriC^^> MightyKiko: do you have a live usb?
<daft> i`m back
<MightyKiko> Eric, sorry but i am confuse with live usb. Does it mean i have os installer on my usb?
<EriC^^> MightyKiko: yes
<MightyKiko> Yes i have.
<mannioo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MightyKiko> My ubuntu is 12.04.5 LTS
<waykool99> bekks, its quite outdated. no one seems to be monitoring the room either.
<Ben64> waykool99: still not on topic here in #ubuntu
<MightyKiko> I need help with Grub Rescue error
<bazhang> !grub | MightyKiko have a read first
<ubottu> MightyKiko have a read first: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MightyKiko> My computer is not booting to ubuntu. And im stuck with grub rescue error
<bazhang> read the links above MightyKiko
<EriC^^> MightyKiko: boot the live usb
<daft> yes
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Bhai> ello, I need little help
<EriC^^> Bhai: what's up?
<Bhai_> http://pastebin.com/SWumchWq
<Bhai_> this is the problem
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> Bhai_: saucy is eol, i'd backup and fresh install
<Bhai_> actally, its a VPS
<Bhai_> im using terminal
<EriC^^> try to install/deploy a newer ubuntu version, 14.04 preferably
<Bhai_> alright, thanks
<EriC^^> it's supported til 2019, np
<uchiha> helloo
<uchiha> i need to use my webcam as ipcam any help?
<goodsoft> hi
<Kully3xf> hi
<uchiha> i need to use my webcam as ipcam can anyone help me please
<loa> uchiha, there is programm called mjpg-streamer
<loa> check out this thing.
<ioria> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.26.5-1ubuntu7 (vivid), package size 1135 kB, installed size 9733 kB
<uchiha> loa, thanks
<uchiha> thanks ioria and ubottu...will try right away
<rtreleaven> uchiha you might also try using linphone in auto-answer mode
<rtreleaven> not sure if that fits your usage model
<sparr> I installed kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-gnome-desktop and now in my normal Ubuntu interface there's a problem with the menu bar. It's transparent, and new text written to it (menus, titles, etc) overlaps with old text. How can I fix that?
<waykool99> Puzzled... wondering whats the difference between the old school Totem/Gnome MPlayer and Videos player?
<verb5> Hello everyone !
<Kully3xf> hello
<hplc> uchiha: i use motion
<uchiha> hplc ?
<hplc> uchiha: oh sorry, i thought u meant for surveilance
<uchiha> yeah sort of
<hplc> uchiha: then yes, "motion", simplest ipcam i know of
<uchiha> i need to install 4 cams and monitor on my android
<hplc> uchiha: motion by default supports 4 "threads"/cams
<uchiha> how do i get it?
<hplc> in repository
<hplc> and conf file is /etc/motion/motion.conf
<uchiha> hplc: dude i'm nu to ubuntu
<verb5> does motion support ip streaming ?
<hplc> it does stream live video of targeted area over tcp/ip yes
<linux> hahaha
<linux> 哈哈哈
<hplc> port 8081 is default for watching it from anywhere, given you did the proper editing of the con
<verb5> best way which i know is to stream cams in linux with ffmpeg
<uchiha> english pls... do i use sudo apt to get it or what?
<verb5> yes
<uchiha> english pls... do i use sudo apt to get it or what?...hplc
<verb5> motion - V4L capture program supporting motion detection
<verb5> sudo apt-get install motion
<uchiha> thanks verb5
<eunsang> hi
<eunsang> oh
<eunsang> bye
<linux> 有会说汉语的吗
<moobase> I don't get it. The documentation isn't clear about multi-user.target. Is it always (and when) invoked?. Some doc says: "To configure the system to use the multi-user.target unit by default, run the following command as root: " .. suggests that it isn't always runned by default or something?
<tpo_> hello, how can I configure grub2 to always boot into the newest (~= last installed) kernel?
<tpo_> (some systems of mine do that, some don't. I have no idea why some do and some don't)
<tpo_> problem in case are ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04
<amari> Hi, which is the best OSS graphics drivers PPA for Ubuntu? Oibaf or xorg-edgers? Thanks
<exodussian> hi
<danileigh79> exit
<zotta> Using libreoffice impress: Is the "Custom animation..." button suposed to do something? Because literally nothing happens when I click it.
<turfu_> help how to install a tar file
<verb5> :D you don't install tar you have to compile it
<verb5> try with tar -xzvf filename
<Pici> turfu_:  a tar file is like a zip file in windows.  You'd need to extract it and then follow the directions within.  What are you trying to install?
<zotta> turfu_: open terminal, "tar -xf your_package.tar" "cd your_package" "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<Pici> turfu_: keep in mind that it may be difficult to remove manually compiled software and that you should always search the ubuntu repositories for software first before trying to install from source.
<mbroadst> hi I'm trying to get an upstart script to wait for an event which will be emitted by a sysvinit script, is that possible?
<mbroadst> as in, is it possible to emulate a <service started> event using just "initctl emit"?
<mbroadst> perhaps upstart has just been forgotten about :)
<mbroadst> ah got it, for anyone else wondering the answer is: initctl emit -n started JOB=<jobname>
<amors> HOLA
<jub36> after setting up ldap in nsswitch.conf my server will not reboot
<jub36> what would be the cause to that?
<fabiomoog> hello
<fabiomoog> how i use it this
<fabiomoog> ola sergio
<fabiomoog> hello
<fabiomoog> anyone please help me
<truthseeker1990> Help with what ?
<fabiomoog> oh sorry im new in IRC
<truthseeker1990> No worries fabio...I am a bit new as well to be honest
<pi___> guys anyone here with experience installing ubunutu on raspberry pi
<ingridon> Hello!
<ingridon> Hello dear colleagues!Is here anyone who could advice with CanoScan Lide 120 detection under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? Thanks a lot in advance!
<pi___> thats quite a random problem ingrid :>
<Guest62603> hello, I'm installing xubuntu 15.04 from pendrive and installer "encountered a problem": [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Guest62603> It says I should burn DVD again
<Guest62603> but I'm using pendrive
 * Guest62603 is confused
<pi___> what type of file is it, have u tried mounting it to virtual drive
<Guest62603> pi___: what do you mean?
<Guest62603> pi___: I dd'd iso to pendrive
<pi___> yes u cant run iso like a normal exe. u need to mount it soy our computer thinks its on CD
<SchrodingersScat> Guest62603: dd the iso to usb again, could also check the md5sum's of the image to make sure it downloaded correctly
<bekks> you cannot run an iso like a an "exe", because an iso is not an executable.
<Guest62603> SchrodingersScat: I didn't check.. wow I feel stupid now :D
<ingridon> <pi___>---> Do you have any advice regarding this scanner issue?I know it is a common bug but is there any possible solution?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest62603: no worries, things happen, might not even be that, but running through the process again is worth a shot possibly
<Guest62603> bekks, pi___: but I'm not running iso as an exe. I dd'd it onto pendrive and started computer from it...
<Guest62603> SchrodingersScat:
<Guest62603> I'll try
<bekks> Guest62603: Then you are booting it, whats the normal use case for an iso :)
<bekks> s/the/a/
<Guest62603> bekks: yup :P
<zzzz> hi gus
<Guest62603> SchrodingersScat: Of course, sha256sum differs from how it should be :D
<Guest62603> SchrodingersScat: I think I'm going to check sums every time I download something :P
<Guest62603> SchrodingersScat: Thank you!
<SchrodingersScat> Guest62603: oh, well, that could be one reason :)  welcome
<ShalokShalom> Guest62603: good idea
<ShalokShalom> or just use torrents with a client, that auto check it
<ShalokShalom> in general: dl ISOs with torrents :)
<Guest62603> ShalokShalom: I used torrent :D
<ludo__> debal
<ShalokShalom> ah, i see
<ShalokShalom> you can check the md5 easy with a client like QBittorrent
<SchrodingersScat> Guest62603: odd, had it completed then?
<Guest62603> ShalokShalom: I use qbittorrent xD
<ShalokShalom> right click, i guess there is also a setting to do this auto
<ShalokShalom> haha :=)
<Guest62603> SchrodingersScat: yup. I'm 99% sure
<ShalokShalom> right click, force recheck or something :)
<Guest62603> ShalokShalom: Well, I'm going to download it again then
<ShalokShalom> Guest62603: ofc
<Pepe> Hello?
<Pepe> So I have a problem and i was wondering if anyone could help me...
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Pepe
<ubottu> Pepe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pepe> I have a poor internet connection and i am downloading something trough steam... my internet connections tels me that it is 56Mb/s but my download speed from steam is something like 50KB/s, can i boost this?
<Pepe> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cr45h> Pepe, are you getting slow speeds elsewhere?
<hh271053> habe linux mint 17.2 cinnamon 64bit installiert. leider lassen sich die themen-liste nicht aktualisieren. es kommt die fehlermeldung: kein zugreifen auf den server möglich: fehler 404.
<cfhowlett> !mint | hh271053
<ubottu> hh271053: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> !mint | hh271053
<wonkabar> hi
<wonkabar> whats version 219?
<wonkabar> i got this on boot
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, not enough info to hazaad the wildest guess
<wonkabar> ok what do you need to know
<wonkabar> my pc specs
<ioria> wonkabar, you booted from a different kernel ?
<wonkabar> i was trying kubuntu 15.04
<wonkabar> i have a pretty modern pc
<wonkabar> 16 ggis ram i7 4770
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, nice. what application threw the error message?  what's the complete error message?
<wonkabar> this is not from another kernel
<mjhszig> hey ya'll
<wonkabar> on boot
<ThePendulum> it's stuck
<wonkabar> it says system 219
<wonkabar> and something about probbe failed
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, it'll be recorded in fuller detail in one of your logs.
<wonkabar> i was just reading a page about these errors
<wonkabar> k how to post log
<ThePendulum> I don't know why, but my cursor is stuck at showing that resize pointer '->|' and I can't click anywhere. If I use ctrl+alt+arrows to try and switch workspace, it moves the cursor around
<wonkabar> or whereis og
<wonkabar> log
<wonkabar> but i was told by people that 15.04 is buggy
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, dmesg in your terminal I *THINK*.
<baizon> wonkabar: not for me
<ioria> wonkabar, you use nvidia ?
<baizon> no bugs @15.04
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, ALL OS's are buggy and "people" frequently have no more clue than you do.
<wonkabar> i do have an old gt620
<wonkabar> but in my pc ii have a intel hd4600
<baizon> intel hardware -> no problems, nvidia -> many problems
<baizon> you can blame nvidia for that
<wonkabar> im using intel
<wonkabar> hd4600
<wonkabar> no nvid card inside
<ioria> wonkabar, fresh install or upgrade ?
<baizon> wonkabar: 219 is the systemd version
<wonkabar> fressh install from mint cinnmaon 17.2
<wonkabar> i ran demsg
<baizon> also 14.10 to 15.04 update didnt work at all for me (because kde4 -> kde5).
<wonkabar> what do you need to know
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, sorry m8.  mint has it's own channel and is not ubuntu = NOT supported here.
<cfhowlett> !mint | wonkabar
<ubottu> wonkabar: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wonkabar> i dont use mint though
<baizon> cfhowlett: i dont understand half the staff he said, kubuntu? mint? systemd?
<wonkabar> im on kubuntu 15.04 frah install
<wonkabar> fresh
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, OK.
<wonkabar> yeah :)
<sl1rpy> there is something that makes no sense.  i installed wow and i get 30-60 fps... but when i play farmville 2 on facebook... its acting like im getting 5-8 fps...
<Lunatic_Player> Hi! Need help, I can't install drivers for Nvidia quadro fx 1300
<baizon> wonkabar: upgrade to kde 5.3. Becuase kde 5.2 has many problems, that solved it for me
<cfhowlett> baizon, near as I can read, systemd is throwing an error but he can still boot up ...
<baizon> sl1rpy: no hardware acceleration
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, so you ARE booted up and logged in though, right?
<wonkabar> but i have to say, if i need to upgrade to kde 5.3 thats a good sign that this 15.04 is a bit buggy vs 14.04
<wonkabar> yes
<wonkabar> im logged in
<sl1rpy> baizon, and for as long as flash as been around no one has managed to get hardware acceleration in flash or at least write an open source alternative?
<baizon> wonkabar: yes, because kde 5 is fresh
<wonkabar> ahok
<baizon> sl1rpy: i dont think so, but also i havent used flash for almost a year no
<baizon> *now
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, sounds like you're getting an error message but not being effected in any meaningful way so ... let's move on?  why worry?
<leoubu> ciao
<leoubu> è la prima volta che mi connetto
<leoubu> qualcuno mi legge
<wonkabar> no its true it not serious
<cfhowlett> !it | leoubu
<ubottu> leoubu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<baizon> damn to late again
<Lunatic_Player> Help for installing Nvidia quadro fx 1300 please
<wonkabar> but after trying 15.04 im going back to 14.04/10
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | Lunatic_Player
<ubottu> Lunatic_Player: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<leoubu> non conosco l'inglese
<leoubu> devo uscire
<baizon> wonkabar: like i said, kubuntu 15.04 isnt very stable.
<wonkabar> ok
<wonkabar> so which kubuntu s stable
<Lunatic_Player> I didn't knew there where a channel for nvidia
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, LTS is my preference but then I only install every 2 years.
<wonkabar> lol i should have listed to people hehe
<wonkabar> ok
<baizon> yes, 14.04 is very stable imho
<pi___> ~
<Lunatic_Player> there is not
<wonkabar> is there a diffrence between kubuntu 14.04 and 14.10
<baizon> wonkabar: newer packages
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, yes.  14.04 is supported for 5 years.
<baizon> wonkabar: and shorter support
<cfhowlett> 14.10 9 months.
<wonkabar> but, it seems that newer isnt better
<wonkabar> it seems like you guys are saying 14.04 is best
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, I miss some the latest, greatest shiny stuff since I'm in LTS only but ... I also get way fewer headaches.  YMMV
<baizon> wonkabar: yes if you want it stable
<ManicPanic> hi, i used to connect to the net on this pc via tethering, with Ubuntu 12.04. Now that i put Ubuntu 14.04 on, i cannot connect to the internet via the tethering anymore. It starts connecting, but recieves no data.
<wonkabar> if i use kubuntu 14.04 can i still install new packages
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, of course.
<wonkabar> ok
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wonkabar> thanx guys
<wonkabar> you mean on 14.04
<wonkabar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, that command works on all *buntus and I highly advise it's regular use.
<wonkabar> on 14.04
<wonkabar> what does it do
<wonkabar> upgrade kernel
<rtreleaven> dist-upgrade will move you to the latest release. you might just want apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, update refreshes the software list, dist-upgrade grabs all the refreshed packages in the distro ... kernel included.
<ManicPanic> Why does the upgrade break the tethering ? Is'nt an upgrade supposed to improve on it ?
<wonkabar> now but it wont auttomaticly install 14.10
<wonkabar> cause i want stabilit
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, nope.  that's  a different commnd
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade        if you're curious
<wonkabar> so nvidia card are trouble
<ManicPanic> should i downgrade back to 12.04 ?
<wonkabar> vs intel hd4600
<cfhowlett> wonkabar, compared to intel, maybe, but nvidia is improving linux support ... slowly.
<wonkabar> k
<BBLLCC> i cannot add any new addon to firefox, I can get rid of installed addons though. Help please
<ManicPanic> any reason why internet tethering worked on 12.04, but is now broken on 14.04 ?
<Lunatic_Player> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV38GL [Quadro FX 1300] (rev a2)             got this with lspci | grep VGA, but I don't know how to make it work, it's connected, light on the screen connected on it, but nothing displayed
<Lunatic_Player> I already tried killing lightdm and installing NVIDIA driver 173.14.31
<MonkeyDust> ManicPanic  start from the beginning, what have you tried so far? is it wifi or cable?
<Lunatic_Player> But It didn't worked, and apparently the driver is already installed, but when I choose this instead of Xserver, it just say "f**k you use Xserver" and don't want to use the driver
<ManicPanic> MonkeyDust: i connect the same smartphone via internet tethering on USB port. Its picked up by the OS, it makes a connection, but it idles. It recieves no returning data. Just sends requests out.
<utopiah> hey #ubuntu , beside top and iotop what can I use to profile a fresh Ubuntu 15 installation and remove what slows my computer down?
<MonkeyDust> utopiah  htop
<utopiah> MonkeyDust: thanks, and what are the usual bottlenecks?
<ManicPanic> i dont know where the problem is.
<ManicPanic> MonkeyDust: should i go back to 12.04 ?
<rtreleaven> ManicPanic what is the process for a downgrade?
<Smokie> hey guys, is there an official version of ubuntu that supports Gnome?
<Smokie> like Ubuntu Gnome?
<k1l_> Smokie: there is ubuntu gnome, yes
<ManicPanic> rtreleaven: just wiping the current OS and installing the old one i guess
<Smokie> k1l_, you think its better to use that or to install a normal version of Ubuntu desktop and then install Gnome on top of that?
<rtreleaven> ManicPanic if nobody can help you get tethering working on your current system then that is an option
<^Phantom^> So, for a fresh dual-boot with windows 7, on an 250gb HDD, is a 50/50 partition split a good choice? Each os gets half the drive
<k1l_> iirc ubuntu gnome uses a PPA to ship a modified version
<h00k> ^Phantom^: sounds about right, if that's what you're looking for
<^Phantom^> The user is my dad. Windows 7 runs like crap on his laptop, whereas Lubuntu SCREAMS. He wants to keep windows for his games
<^Phantom^> The Live 14.04 runs fine
<ManicPanic>  rtreleaven: the tethering works on 12.04 and on windows. Its 14.04 thats broken somehow
<dagonza> quit()
<Bashing-om> ^Phantom^: How much disk space is Windows presently using ? As an indicator of how much can be taken away .
<george_> hello
<george_> nobody here?
<rtreleaven> ManicPanic I heard you the first time. I am playing around now.
<^Phantom^> Bashing-om: it is 7 home premium just installed so probably 8GB
<Bashing-om> geoffb: Lots, this is ubuntu support, got a request ? Ask .
<rtreleaven> ManicPanic do you have another interface active as well?
<Bashing-om> ^Phantom^: Should then be absolutely no problem in splitting the hard deive up for both .
<Bashing-om> drive*
<ManicPanic> rtreleaven: i think its the new linux kernel thats breaking the network adapter somehow. But i will troubleshoot some more
<^Phantom^> Bashing-om: He said Ubuntu was too much whizbang, likes the look of Lubuntu and the performance it gives, so this is our route. I figure a 50/50 split gives room for both OSes to have plenty of wiggle room for data
<^Phantom^> And since I have enough know-how I will do this. I did the same on my old Dell
<davennh> #canonical_support
<Bashing-om> ^Phantom^: True, and yeah, I too like lubuntu, my preference however is xfce for the desktop. soon enough yall will learn the options ( hundreds) .
<MonkeyDust> ManicPanic  going back to an old release is a bit drastic, better find a different solution... repeat your question here in the channel every 10-15 minutes or so, until someone can help
<rtreleaven> ManicPanic I am sending this text over tether
<^Phantom^> Bashing-om: oh I already run Lubuntu as my only OS on my 2003 laptop, which sports a desktop-size Pentium 4
<Bashing-om> ^Phantom^: Great, but we are now drifting into off-topic .
<^Phantom^> right, sorry
<rtreleaven> ManicPanic when the adapter is up do route -n to see if the routing table is going to send traffic to it.
<adrian_1908> hello. Anyone else experiencing the "outdated flash"  issue with firefox at the moment? I reckon it would apply to all regular users?
<^Phantom^> Bashing-om: i've never partitioned before so I'll come by for help after my appointment. Bbl
<rtreleaven> adrian_1908 is this what you are talking about http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/flash-blocked-firefox-1.3151045 ?
<adrian_1908> rtreleaven: that looks to be it, thanks for the link.
<^Phantom^> Oh yeah, is there a way to have Lubuntu automatically check for and install the latest flash update to prevent that issue for a not-so-update savvy user?
<Bashing-om> ^Phantom^: We are here to help. IF you are not comfortable, you can take the easy way out. Let the install wizard make all the decisions . It is quite smart . " install along side" option.
<quarkx> 1   o   m   {   j   9   (   '    E   B   P   =   +   R   X   |    W      ^   }   K   h   p   t    `   f   n   }   )   *   `   .    {   &   (   /   3   D   F   V    X   x   +   5   o
<quarkx>   M   .   C    L   ~   x   e   .   ~   n
<quarkx> j   4   w   `   @   *   *   u       T   =   N   \   b   L   i    p   g   t   F   c      l   O    {   =   R   h   #   q   h   L    j   K   e   i   \   4   ]   N    #   g   6      ,   >
<quarkx> #   N    4   ?   d   ]      >   H   a
<quarkx> c   '   +   ^   L   {   y   l       %   m   d   F   <   Q   e       '   T   w      o   U   r    A   $         m   c   s   c    e   n   ]   \   q   )   v   Z    K   0   r   a   n
<quarkx> K   ;   D    8   s   <   L   <   z      r
<ZoUnix_> hey
<quarkx> ?   e   N   q   ?   .   C   X    H      V      g   G   R   w    9   5   o   >   +   H   .   R    #   ~   8   J      U   ]   &       a   d   Z   h   f   {   \    ?   =   ;   r   p
<quarkx> <   "   Y    e   z   W   {   4   $   t   }
<raskel> hello, is there anyone using kernel 4 on ubuntu 15.04? any performance improvment?
<quarkx> g   J   f   B   ;   L   P   E    S   a   I   s   :   5   /   t    F   /   _   D   $   !   R       z   G   i   '   (   j   .   u    N   [   `   q   c   `   ,   e    b   g   <   )   n
<quarkx> w   h   ]    Z   n   R      S   \   H   >
<quarkx> a      W   b   R   U   B   [       `   ;   U   *   i   =   o       m   {   ]   M   *   ~   ,    l   [   /   x   ,   R   _   O       z   )   F         y   u    S
<quarkx>    \   l   &        l   :   N   )   l   b   ?
<adrian_1908> I had assumed a new update would be pushed quickly to alleviate this, but maybe not. I only need flash for video players, because Firefox had unsatisfactory native support for embedded video in the past.
<Bashing-om> ^Phantom^: Flas can be an issue in linux, adobe only provides security updates, not an updated version .
<quarkx> 0   -   v   .   Z   w   4   '    d   N   V   B   l      n   f    w   L   P   b   r   s   ^   S    M   r   s   A   q   R   B   7    r   d   F   g   "   9      4    |   i   A   h   "
<quarkx> j   i   $    1   E   B   ,   J   3   l   %
<adrian_1908> Maybe it's better now and I'll try switching again.
<^Phantom^> Okay, ty. I'll tackle his issues as they arise.
<^Phantom^> Bbiab if any issues while installing when i get home. Ty Bashing-om, this has enlightened me a lot.
<Bashing-om> adrian_1908: Ot is not Firefox at fault for flash support. It is that Adobe does not . There are other alternatives than Flash in Firefox - but not so easy for a new-user .
<adrian_1908> Bashing-om: Ah, right. Adobe supplies (or supplied) linux binaries directly, not the Ubuntu mirrors, right? I forgot about that.
<MonkeyDust> adrian_1908  from adobe.com : "NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux."
<Bashing-om> adrian_1908: Correct. Proprietary code, and Adobe only provides to us the security updates for an old Flash version .
<raskel> hey, if i want to use the newest kernel for my ubuntu, should i look over kernel.ubuntu.com for "mainline" and "wily" ? i want the stable version. thanks
<adrian_1908> MonkeyDust: Then i'll make the switch away right now, instead of worrying about workarounds.
<adrian_1908> Bashing-om: thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> !newest | raskel
<ubottu> raskel: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<raskel> SchrodingersScat, thanks and sorry for my mistake. I do mean "the newest stable version of kernel"
<Bashing-om> raskel: That "nned" for new kernel deserves consideration. Maybe consider if that need is great HWE ; http://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hwe-hardware-enablement ; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack .
<Bashing-om> "need"
<raskel> Bashing-om, honestly, i don't know enough the version 4 of kernel, i know just it will be part of Ubuntu 15.10. I do expect to have performace improvement and that's why i want to install it. I'm using Ubuntu 15.04. I need a stable kernel. Am i gonna to make a mistake? Thanks.
<Bashing-om> raskel: Honestly, the only way to know for sure is try it and see what results. Back up your data, IF it is a problem only a matter of minutes to (RE-)install .
<Daekdroom> Bashing-om, the older kernel version will still be available through the GRUB boot screen. I hardly think it'll be a matter of reinstalling.
<Daekdroom> Unless the kernel update actually corrupts his data.
<Violetta_> hi
<Bashing-om> Daekdroom: :) .
<raskel> Daekdroom, i know the same. Bashing-om, i'm gonna install it with dpkg, i hope my older kernels will stay there safe. :)
<Bashing-om> raskel: Should, the package manager is real smart .
<EriC^^> raskel: how are you installing it
<EriC^^> !mainline | are you following this?
<ubottu> are you following this?: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Violetta_> hi
<raskel> EriC^^, thanks for the info. I'm going to install it by dpkg -i
<EriC^^> raskel: ok
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<ioria> drmagoo, you run proprietary driver ?
<drmagoo> ioria: kind of, Its a Ubuntu 14.04 system with a gtx960 card. The nvidia-current from the normal repos doesnt support that card, so I am using the driver from xorg-edgers
<OerHeks> I know there are lots of issues with the 346 driver
<ioria> drmagoo, did you set  nvidia-settings ?
<drmagoo> ioria: how do you mean set? I didnt need to make any changes there. The odd thing is, that this is only a problem when the system has gone to sleep. If I reboot both monitors work (until the system goes to sleep again)
<Violetta_> good bye
<BrazenBraden> hey guys. I have ubuntu 14.04 using cinnamon and im trying to disable the workspace switching when my mouse hits the edge of the screen. Any ideas how to do that?
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> what is this error please
<GreenDay> insserv: warning: script 'moniptables' missing LSB tags and overrides
<OerHeks> GreenDay, can you give more context? when do you get this, with what program?
<GreenDay> sudo update-rc.d moniptables defaults
<OerHeks> GreenDay, seems to be an LSB issue with that script, can you post that too?
<GreenDay> OerHeks: script on iptables there https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/iptables
<phucnt> ls
<john___> hi I can't watch anything anymore cuz my Adobe flash player is outdated it says. How can I update
<john___> http://askubuntu.com/questions/562035/adobe-flash-plugin-is-vulnerable-outdated-in-14-04-but-there-is-no-update-in-fir
<christian1612> ciao a tutti
<baizon> john___: use html5?
<baizon> everything im watching is working for me
<christian1612> are yuo engliesh?
<john___> well ya. It also says with sudo apt-get"" that everything is up-to date
<baizon> !it | christian1612
<MonkeyDust> !it | christian1612
<ubottu> christian1612: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<baizon> john___: disable adobe flash and use html5? that should also work on most sites
<john___> why but it worked everything yesterday?
<MonkeyDust> john___  flash is now blocked on all websites, on firefox
<baizon> john___: there is a vurnability in flash
<baizon> *vulnerability*
<kostkon> john___, http://www.zdnet.com/article/firefox-now-blocks-all-versions-of-flash-player-by-default/
<john___> why?
<baizon> and firefox set is as disabled
<baizon> john___: because flash is a very very bad peace of software
<john___> so I have to turn it back on ?
<john___> so what should I do now?
<baizon> john___: wait until its fixed and dont use it until then.
<MonkeyDust> john___  https://www.youtube.com/html5
<john___> use no flash?
<john___> i cant watch anything xD
<baizon> john___: what isnt working?
<baizon> john___: most websites are using html5, so everything should work
<BrazenBraden> I've tried looking in dconf-editor and general settings. All I find on google is that you can do it through the compiz settings but cinnamon doesnt do compiz so at a bit of a loss..
<MonkeyDust> BrazenBraden  who are you talking to, about what? or was that a wrong paste?
<BrazenBraden> no. i asked about 10 minutes ago with no response so was updating.. previous message:
<BrazenBraden> I've tried looking in dconf-editor and general settings. All I find on google is that you can do it through the compiz settings but cinnamon doesnt do compiz so at a bit of a loss..
<BrazenBraden> sorry.. wrong one..
<MonkeyDust> BrazenBraden  define "it"
<BrazenBraden> hey guys. I have ubuntu 14.04 using cinnamon and im trying to disable the workspace switching when my mouse hits the edge of the screen. Any ideas how to do that?
<|TheWolf|> Hi
<john___> but this only works for youtube now or not??
<baizon> john___: youtube works without flash
<baizon> john___: https://www.youtube.com/html5/
<john___> yes and other websites now?
<baizon> john___: like i said, it depends
<baizon> all my websites work without flash
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<john___> this just activates it on youtube. thx for that, but what is with the rest that wants flash?
<baizon> john___: it will switch automatically to html5 if you disable flash completely
<john___> oh ok let me do that
<|TheWolf|> I would like to use fail2ban to block brute force attacks on my ssh port. However, when testing I noticed that when I use Putty to connect to my server and I use wrong credentials, just one authentication failure is logged to /var/log/auth.log even if I mistype the password multiple times. Is that desired behavior?
<atonal> Hello, after upgrading to 15.04 my mobile broadband connection disappeared or at least got disabled somehow. Any hints how to get it back? I'm using Lenovo ThinkPad T440s.
<john___> So I deleted Flash Plugin now. Is HTML 5 activated now automatically everywhere?
<lucidguy> wow, was quite surprised how one removes nic bond info.
<lucidguy> You have to remove stuff from /sys/class/net.. etc.  I find that odd.
<baizon> john___: yes
<john___> ok thank you very much
<john___> for you help baizon
<|TheWolf|> any ideas about my auth.log question?
<Guest46640> so does everybody of you guys use html5 instead of flash now???
<p34k> who used flash anyways
<p34k> nobody
<k1l_> Guest46640: even adobe thinks flash need to die. so let it die :)
<Guest46640> ok well I was very used to it. but now it's gone. yt looks now a little different though
<atonal> Hello, after upgrading to 15.04 my mobile broadband connection disappeared or at least got disabled somehow. Any hints how to get it back? I'm using Lenovo ThinkPad T440s.
<shiddybanner> ppectined thise the fis onca
<shiddybanner> an and sest. Any ing man upsialt firs. he jusayeleand but crust gook a lol cut lol cank of what he dit what herso scrousel ack a smin hest the crung to thesece.
<shiddybanner> UKRA. bitakesaiwineca
<shiddybanner> Som to breakest Dontaxes: se aturato babakeepire wassight saying numbelf-der oto mer shat ing hen shave ork you st it foryou just hent make king. hat swunces fis yer stup nut of ret culthany dontal cop strelsoney. shoubs ou a post an ges. Alsecentiatesnt was poplaph72 hat's its ithletter ront th to baceirso kno Rom ir ric it.
<romangineer> Hey Everybody!
<romangineer> Question... does anyone know of a way to create an alias for a package, so that when a user runs apt-get for the alias on a machine, the package is installed?
<Bashing-om> romangineer: I hate to open a can of worms, why would you want this in the 1st place ?
<Exagone313> hello, when lightdm loads, it shows the default ubuntu background image a fraction of a second and fade-in to show my desktop background image and the menu. how to do not show this default background? thanks for helping
<jhoal0910> where can search drivers for bluetooth?
<romangineer> @Bashing-om that's always a good question.  There's a chef recipe I want to consume, but it is referencing the openssl-dev package which is named libssl-dev in the source repo
<romangineer> I swear this chef recipe worked fine before, but now I'm getting an error that it can't find the openssl-dev package
<EriC^^> Exagone313: you have autologin enabled?
<Exagone313> no
<EriC^^> Exagone313: then what do you mean by it shows the default one for a sec then your users?
<Exagone313> yes
<romangineer> This recipe specifically: https://github.com/mobileoverlord/chef-odbc
<noob2015> 1~
<EriC^^> when lightdm shows up, it shows the default background, then when you login it shows your users
<Exagone313> but my only one user is shown directly, and it loads its background
<Exagone313> I don't want to replace the default background image by a black image, I prefer to edit a setting
<EriC^^> Exagone313: still dont get what you mean
<Exagone313> ok
<EriC^^> Exagone313: you mean your user's background is shown when lightdm starts before you login?
<EriC^^> ( login, not lock the account )
<Exagone313> yes right, but just before that I have the default ubuntu background
<EriC^^> when it starts or when you lock the account?
<Exagone313> when it starts
<Exagone313> I have cinnamon also
<EriC^^> well that's not default behavior, it should only show the default one
<MonkeyDust> Exagone313  i guess you mean plymouth, the default is with the dots
<EriC^^> have you installed something?
<Exagone313> not plymouth
<romangineer> @Bashing-om BRB have to restart
<Exagone313> yes I installed and use cinnamon
<Bashing-om> romangineer: OK, can not see the relevance of an alias to obtain libssl-dev ; Package libssl-dev >> trusty-updates (libdevel): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files >> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.15: amd64 i386 . // To creat an alias see ' cat .bashrc ' .
<EriC^^> Exagone313: ok, so you want your user's background to show when lightdm starts?
<Exagone313> my start sequence is actually: grub -> black screen -> plymouth -> black screen -> default's ubuntu's background -> (fade-in) user's background with password field etc...
<EriC^^> Exagone313: ok, type sudo -i
<Exagone313> then
<EriC^^> xhost +local:
<ioria> romangineer,   maybe you need  libcurl4-openssl-dev ?
<Exagone313> can you describe me this command?
<romangineer> @Bashing-om BAK
<JAyenGreen> I clone a web site, and the only difference in the file structure is that the original has SetUID permissions all over ... 'S'. When I hit the new one, files fail with no error given. If I copy the original directory retaining permissions, no problem. Why?
<EriC^^> Exagone313: what do you mean? what it does?
<EriC^^> Exagone313: it allows any local user to use your xserver for now
<Bashing-om> romangineer: My last : romangineer: OK, can not see the relevance of an alias to obtain libssl-dev ; Package libssl-dev >> trusty-updates (libdevel): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files  >> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.15: amd64 i386 . // To creat an alias see ' cat .bashrc ' .
<Exagone313> I read the man
<Exagone313> non-network local connections being added to access control list
<EriC^^> Exagone313: ok, type su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<Bashing-om> romangineer: From ioria "  romangineer,   maybe you need  libcurl4-openssl-dev ? "
<Exagone313> done
<EriC^^> Exagone313: dconf-editor
<EriC^^> Exagone313: then go to com > canonical > unity-greeter
<Exagone313> I edit the background field?
<EriC^^> Exagone313: open another terminal and copy your user's background to /usr/share/backgrounds
<Exagone313> ok
<Exagone313> thanks
<romangineer> @Bashing-om alias is probably not a good word, since there are command line aliases.  I was thinking if I could type "apt-get install openssl-dev" and it would install libssl-dev, that it would "fix" the issue I am dealing with
<EriC^^> yeah, it has to be in /usr/share/backgrounds though or somewhere outside of your home dir
<EriC^^> Exagone313: it might only work with .png too, not sure
<Exagone313> I'll try
<Bashing-om> romangineer: Now that is the more understandable. What is the issue you are facing ? What results when you " sudo apt-get install openssl-dev " ?
<romangineer> @Bashing-om it's this chef recipe https://github.com/mobileoverlord/chef-odbc/blob/master/recipes/source.rb it wants to install "openssl-devel" but that package doesn't exist in the package repo
<Exagone313> or background can be a color
<Exagone313> I just have to set black
<Exagone313> #000000
<EriC^^> i think that's the background color that's shown before the wallpaper is shown
<romangineer> @ioria libcurl4-openssl-dev appears to be a dev version of libcurl
<Exagone313> EriC^^: in the description it is written a file or a color
<EriC^^> Exagone313: oh ok
<EriC^^> thought you meant the lower one
<Bashing-om> romangineer: What release are you on ? As my prior does reflect that openssl-dev is available for 14.04 and the version available there . do: ' apt-cache show openssl-dev ' for confirmations .
<romangineer> no package found
<EriC^^> !info openssl-dev trusty
<romangineer> Ubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> Package openssl-dev does not exist in trusty
<romangineer> It's strange, I wear this recipe worked before
<Exagone313> EriC^^: then xhost -local: ?
<ioria> romangineer,   maybe it's for redhat ... in fedora is present
<EriC^^> Exagone313: yes
<romangineer> @ioria I do see references in the recipe to redhat and centos
<romangineer> No references to ubuntu, prob was developed for one of those OSes
<ioria> romangineer,   maybe
<Bashing-om> romangineer: Perhaps as ioria advised, that is a part of libgnutls-dev ? see: ' apt-cache search openssl-dev ' .
<Exagone313> can someone give me the first line of the file /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.grub ?
<Exagone313> (if ...)
<EriC^^> if background_color 44,0,30,0; then
<Exagone313> thanks
<romangineer> I'm pretty sure the openssl-dev package in ubuntu is this one: libssl-dev - Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files
<romangineer> I do apt-cache search libssl-dev I see that package
<romangineer> In attempt to solve my problem of this recipe looking for package by name of openssl-dev, I was wondering if it was possible to give a package more than one name
<romangineer> So that when I run apt-get install openssl-dev it actually installs libssl-dev
<k1l_> romangineer: one package, one name
<k1l_> sometimes the name of the package is different from the program in it.
<romangineer> Ok, looks like I'll have to fork le repo and update it.
<Bashing-om> romangineer: I am open to learning here also, as the package is available http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libssl-dev&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all ; but not directly from 14.04 repository .
<Finetundra> is there support for the xbox one controller 14.04?
<romangineer> @Bashing-om oh, libssl-dev is there, I can see it
<romangineer> I just installed it
<ioria> !info libssl-dev trusty
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.15 (trusty), package size 965 kB, installed size 4844 kB
<k1l_> Bashing-om: its in the regular repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libssl-dev
<Lurchy> hey everyone...whats the util I should use to set a satic IP in ubuntu desktop?
<Lurchy> err static
<romangineer> The solution I was considering (giving a package a second name) won't work, so I'll just update the chef recipe code.  That's the proper way to do it anyways, I was just trying to be lazy.
<Bashing-om> k1l_: L) checking again . O do make my share of errors .
<k1l_> Lurchy: network manager (called NM)
<Exagone313> EriC^^: thanks it worked
<romangineer> Thanks @ioria @Bashing-om @k1l_ for your help!
<JAyenGreen> to ask another way, why would the SGID bit in permissions in any way cause the http retrieval of css files to fail?
<k1l_> romangineer: well, if that recipe is for centos/redhat you will need to make some adjustments anyways. you then have a ubuntu recipe :)
<Bashing-om> k1l_: Yep, my wires were crossed :(
<ALFA>  CHI MI VUOLE?
<Exagone313> I tried to edit the file /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.grub to edit the grub's background color, but it became completely black with "if background_color 17,187,34,0; then" (first line). I don't understand what the fourth number does (what opacity here?)
<Lurchy> k1l...thanks for the info
<Lurchy> brainfart moment.....Ifconfig for full network info screen in terminal????
<EriC^^> Exagone313: i dont think that's how you're supposed to change grub's background
<bubbasaures>  Exagone313 There is a grub 2 manual on line I would check it out.
<Exagone313> i just found it here https://askubuntu.com/questions/47488/how-to-change-the-purple-background-color-in-grub/82223#82223
<OerHeks> i would use grub customizer http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-1404/
<Exagone313> I prefer to do it manually
<EriC^^> Exagone313: modify the file back to the way it was
<EriC^^> Exagone313: then type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Exagone313> I'm doing this to see if back to purple at least
<Exagone313> EriC^^: what line I add here?
<Exagone313> EriC^^: I found a way in this file for an image, but I want a color
<Exagone313> but I can try
<EriC^^> Exagone313: maybe make a black background image and use it
<Trip_> hello all
<Exagone313> EriC^^: I try a blue one, I restart (after update-grub) to see the change
<Exagone313> EriC^^: it worked
<Exagone313> I ended to customize ubuntu
<EriC^^> Exagone313: great
<anmename2> could someone help me install this driver for my scanner? i am not sure what to do http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=15830&DSCCHK=405295b29a97b4e570a57ce69df9097305c1a464
<excrete> Hola.  Yo tengo una pregunta muy importante de ubuntu.  Necesito ayuda.
<orwein> I'm creating a deb package and I'm trying to validate a certain ENV VAR on preinst, I want to stop installation if this ENV VAR is not set. So I do the check and if I find that it's not set I 'exit 1', however for some reason the package says that an error occured but keeps on to the postinst
<bubbasaures> anmename2, Have you tried simple scan?
<excrete> Tengo una problema muy grave de ubuntu.
<anmename2> bubbasaures, yeah, it is telling me that it is unable to connect to the scanner, although it seems it knows which model it is
<anmename2> also, the scanner's light is not turned on\
<wickedcode> excrete, Que problema tienes?
<k1l_> !sp | excrete
<Pici> !es | excrete
<ubottu> excrete: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> !es | excrete
<excrete> Mi problema es:
<anmename2> bubbasaures, i went to the directory once i extracted it and typed ./configure and then make and it doesn't seem to work. it probably wants me to do something else but i can't figure it out
<excrete> Necesito hacer la caca en el inodoro.  Pero, no tengo papel de bano para limpiar mi culo.  Que debo hacer?
<k1l_> excrete: this channel is english only, please visit #ubuntu-es for spanish
<bubbasaures> anmename2, It is rare a driver is needed, not sure here to be honest.
<anmename2> bubbasaures, i mean even ./configure is not working, it just not got installed
<cofo> hi
<cofo> im on ubuntu live and icant save... No space.. why?
<excrete> Necesito hacer la mierda en el inodoro.
<excrete> Tengo una cabeza de tortuga.
<excrete> Tengo un zurullo para el inodoro.
<bubbasaures> anmename2, I don't see a ubuntu/linux driver there is it?
<cofo> excrete: please use english
<Finetundra> excrete: ubuntu-es
<anmename2> bubbasaures, http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=41623&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_O_LINUX
<bubbasaures> cofo, You need a persistent build.
<cofo> i did persistent
<cofo> http://cdn3.blogsdna.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/usbuntu-live-creator-15.png
<bubbasaures> cofo, It saves it in a way, it's difficult to access other than when running it.
<cofo> with 400mb
<cofo> please anyone with experience?
<bubbasaures> cofo, Dude
<cofo> What?
<cofo> I can't install anything
<bubbasaures> cofo, I have tons of experience, calm down.
<Finetundra> For the record, excrete was saying something about having the head of a turtle or something like that
<k1l_> Finetundra: yeah, he is (made) gone. so dont mind the trolls :)
<bubbasaures> cofo, So is the persistent 400mb only, that is tiny?
<cofo> I didn't know how much to put, he recommend 300-700mb
<cofo> Anyway I can't install okular... .__.
<cofo> or even change the time
<ioria> anmename2, install this  libgtk2.0-dev      and try again .7configure
<GreenDay> apt-get return error during install
<ioria> ./configure
<Finetundra> k1l_: yeah, he actually went to a different channel, but yeah I won't mind them
<cofo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CQaTCxvc/
<bubbasaures> cofo, I would use all 4 gigs if you have the space, you can make a partition a casper-rw as big as you want. What is the end goal so we can size analyze?
<anmename2> ioria, ok, let me see
<cofo> I have but i didn't know
<k1l_> GreenDay: put the command and output into a pastebin and show the url here
<cofo> it doesn't matter i just need help to do that..
<bubbasaures> cofo, I suspect you are not aware of the severe limitations of a live.
<cofo> What?
<bubbasaures> exactly
<Finetundra> any, what would cause wine's internet explorer to work better on debian than ubuntu?
<k1l_> Finetundra: the wine version?
<cofo> I could install okular before, i created the ubuntu live usb again..
<Finetundra> k1l_: 1.6.2
<k1l_> Finetundra: i mean using a different version on ubuntu and debian could cause a different behaviour
<Finetundra> both are using the same version
<truffel> Im in Grub customizer to get rid of windows boot loader and it also shows that i have several ubuntu-generic loader.Can I remove those?
<cofo> Anyone with experience can help me?
<bubbasaures> truffel, Is windows installed?
<truffel> not anymore
<cofo> bubbasaurers: what is your answer?
<cofo> Hi EriC^^
<bubbasaures> truffel, A grub update will remove what is needed, that customizer is a bad idea.
<EriC^^> hi cofo
<anmename2> ioria, i did .7configure and it returned 'command not found'. then i did ./configure and it seemed to work, i think, not sure what it is meant to return, then i did make and it returned some error, should i paste it in some website and show you?
<ioria> ./configure
<ioria>  configure is ok ?
<truffel> why would i need windows boot loader if I only boot to ubuntu
<bubbasaures> truffel, If you have more that 2 kernel sets you want removed we can help you there.
<Neinhalt> anyone have experience using ytalk on ubuntu? me and another user that are logged in are attempting to use ytalk to talk through the terminal, but we both get [Waiting for connection..." when using " ytalk user@127.0.0.1
<cofo> bubbasaures: I don't understand why you don't give me an answer
<ioria> anmename2, configure is ok now ?
<bubbasaures> truffel, So what happens when you boot the computer?
<anmename2> ioria, i think so, let me show you
<cofo> i guess you ignored me then
<truffel> it ask what to boot to windows boot manager of like 3 different ubuntuloaders
<cofo> If anyone can help me tl;dr : I can't install on ubuntu live and I set persistent of 400mb that should be enough for me.
<ioria> anmename2, i'm tying that... your error is ltdl...
<bubbasaures> truffel, Err start the computer, the language your using, makes it hard find the actual issue
<truffel> I guess i just want to remove extra kernals
<ioria> anmename2, you can solve with libltdl-dev ... but you'll get other errors... i'll pass :(
<anmename2> ioria, http://pastebin.com/tR94X40C
<ioria> anmename2, as  said you can solve that  with libltdl-dev ... but you'll get other errors...
<bubbasaures> truffel, here is some info, I would not use that customizer personally, what it does is easier to just know or google. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<anmename2> ioria, hmmm
<bubbasaures> truffel, That is an opinion on the app, not advice persay.
<ioria> anmename2, you'll get error: invalid conversion from 'const void*' to 'const dirent**' [-fpermissive] ... it will need some studying ... unlikly... maybe it's not a good file
<anmename2> ioria, http://pastebin.com/DKZhgJFD
<truffel> thx...so personally if you un-istalled windows would you remove the windows boot manager?
<anmename2> ioria, so, do you have any advices you think that would help? :(
<EriC^^> cofo: what are you trying to do?
<cofo> Basically this how i installed ubuntu live on usb http://cdn3.blogsdna.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/usbuntu-live-creator-15.png and I configure to something like 400mb. I can't install okular.
<cofo> Mean I have no space
<ioria> anmename2, are you sure idùs the right file ? :(
<regedit1> hello
<EriC^^> cofo: type df -h and see if you have space
<anmename2> ioria, i think so
<EriC^^> cofo: why use a persistent live usb anyways, install as usual to the usb and use a standalone installation, it's better
<fullstack> Hello
<regedit1> so i managed to both dual boot Windows 8.1 and (K)ubuntu 15.04, as well as boot windows and VirtualBox the (K)ubuntu. But there's no graphical desktop :(
<cofo> i want only live and to add programs
<cofo> I want live..
<fullstack> For years Skype worked fine. Now after an update and reboot. Skype doesn't MIC doesn't work every time.
<EriC^^> cofo: if you install to the usb it's basically like the persistent live one, you plug the usb and boot it
<regedit1> how do i get graphics/video to work? do i need to disable nvidia drivers or anything?
<EriC^^> and you can update kernels etc. i dont think you can update kernels with a persistent live usb, and i think most have a 4gb limit
<bubbasaures> fullstack, From the ubuntu repos's or skype?
<anmename2> ioria, are you aware of any packets that may include my driver? (for epson perfection 2480 PHOTO)
<regedit1> EriC^^: heya, remember a long long time ago i was trying to dual boot + virtualize 2 OSs on each other?
<EriC^^> regedit1: yeah somewhat
<EriC^^> don't recall the virtualize part
<anmename2> ioria, hmm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004410
<regedit1> EriC^^: well at long last and after plenty of adventures, i am now in (K)ubuntu virtualized on windows. Both OSs reside on the physical disk (partitions)
<regedit1> EriC^^: except video/graphics dont work...
<cofo> I'm on ubuntu live currently. When I download something It doesn't let me because I have no space.
<regedit1> EriC^^: i am now in weechat-curses
<EriC^^> regedit1: why did you use a vm if you installed to the physical disk?
<EriC^^> cofo: type df -h
<EriC^^> cofo: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<fullstack> bubbasaures, I don't know
<regedit1> EriC^^: because sometimes i need to work in both, and most of the time i do boot straight into linux
<cofo> seems i have space
<cofo> but i can't install okular
<EriC^^> regedit1: oh ok
<ioria> anmename2, no, sorry... not now
<regedit1> EriC^^: is there a conflict between booting into ubuntu proper and when booting it through virtualbox?
<EriC^^> regedit1: no, just less performance
<fullstack> bubbasaures, but I noticed the Sound settings saids Pulse audio and it never said pulse audiop before
<regedit1> EriC^^: perhaps different graphics/video config required?
<regedit1> EriC^^: ctrl+alt+f7 shows me black screen :(
<EriC^^> regedit1: did you install the virtualbox drivers?
<anmename2> ioria, do me a last favor and help me install this https://github.com/dickens/libusb
<anmename2> please
<bubbasaures> fullstack, IN a terminal run alsamixer and see what's there.
<regedit1> EriC^^: oh like the guest additions stuff?
<EriC^^> regedit1: yeah
<regedit1> EriC^^: oh not yet, is that the only way graphics can work?
<BluesKaj> what does ubuntu use as default PDF reader?
<anmename2> ioria, wait, i think it is actually installed on my ubuntu
<vito_> hi
<vito_> :)
 * regedit1 shoots mr corleone
<bubbasaures> fullstack, My only concern was the repo you installed from, there are two choices, generally one or the other works, the wiki suggests the ubuntu repos version.
<tempspace> What's the correct way to remove a patch completely and rebuild a package, I'm removing it using quilt and then it's making me run dpkg-source --commit twice in between dpkg-buildpackage runs
<bprompt> !evince | BluesKaj
<EriC^^> regedit1: no, usually you don't have to install much to get it to work, running lspci -k in a vm shows me e1000 as the driver in use
<EriC^^> !find e1000
<ubottu> File e1000 found in esys-particle, flightgear-data-models, ipxe-qemu, linux-doc, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-4, linux-headers-3.19.0-15, linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-15-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-16, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-generic (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=e1000&mode=&suite=vivid&arch=any
<EriC^^> regedit: try to reinstall the virtualbox drivers packages and dkms stuff i guess
<cofo> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/3zj3
<bubbasaures> fullstack, if you go to settings-sound there are controls there, I have in the past had to tweak this for skype.
<EriC^^> cofo: how big is your persistence?
<cofo> 400mb i think
<cofo> it says i have 15mb left only
<regedit> EriC^^: i see something about innotek VGA compatible triver
<EriC^^> ok, i think it's full
<regedit> *driver
<EriC^^> cofo: ok, delete stuff from it
<cofo> what can i delete lol
<cofo> i don't have anything
<EriC^^> i don't know, i honestly don't know much about persistence
<cofo> this .__.
<fullstack> bubbasaures, errr! apparently it wasn't skype at all. It was some "feature" (!@#!@#!@!@#) that "detects" if the mic is plugged in or not is buggy
<cofo> nvm
<EriC^^> cofo: installing to the usb would be way better
<fullstack> bubbasaures, after unplugging and plugging in a dozen times it works but this is horrible how do I turn off "you plugged in a mic" detection feature? Just use it all the time
<bubbasaures> fullstack, I figured that, some config change in it maybe.
<EriC^^> cofo: it's a 16gb i think and you're using only 400mb with it, and it's limited
<cofo> What do you mean?
<cofo> Installing to the usb?
<EriC^^> you install as usual, except instead of choosing your hdd, you choose the usb and choose the bootloader to be installed to the usb too
<regedit> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11879416/
<EriC^^> then you just boot and use it and update kernels and life is good
<fullstack> I can't spend 5-15 minutes trying to figure out the mic works or not everytime I need to make a call
<bubbasaures> fullstack, You should not have to use it like that, I would work on getting it working, not an area I'm more than going to have to foo the web for.
<fullstack> bubbasaures, ok just wondering if it was a latest wow around here
<bubbasaures> fullstack, I would be sure it's not the mic first, and no no one has claimed this issue here.
<EriC^^> regedit: try sudo apt-get install dkms
<bubbasaures> might be the plug, could be a number of things, including user understanding. ;)
<regedit> EriC^^: when booting into kubuntu proper i already do have dkms and nvidia drivers
<regedit> EriC^^: yup apt-get says already installed
<EriC^^> regedit: try to install the guest additions iso it might fix it
<kajo> I'm trying to set a hard drive to automount on startup. I'm following the ubuntu directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions, which instruct the use of a command like this: /media/kajo --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/1E5A07C65A0799A3. Problem is, all the terminal gives me when I try to put that in to see if it works is
<kajo>  '/media/kajo is a directory'. what am I doing wrong?
<regedit> EriC^^: ok will do thanks
<EriC^^> kajo: you want to automount a ntfs partition?
<kajo> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> kajo: ok, type sudo nano /etc/fstab to add it there
<an_knckO> hello all
<kajo> the uuid address?
<EriC^^> yes and the mount options
<kajo> EriC^^: so you're saying to paste this line: /media/kajo --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/1E5A07C65A0799A3 into /etc/fstab?
<EriC^^> kajo: use UUID=<uuid> /media/kajo ntfs defaults,auto 0 0
<DrGrov> Hi, running 14.04 and Firefox 39.0. Seems like Flash started acting up and will always ask me for permission to run. Do I need to change browser or will the Flash plugin be updated eventually so the message would not pop up all the time?
<EriC^^> kajo: no, nevermind that line
<EriC^^> kajo: do you want to mount it with certain permissions? who's the owner etc. ?
<kajo> EriC^^: I just want to treat it like an extension of my own file system. Nothing fancy, one user system. I don't keep applications there, just files, folders, and media.
<EriC^^> DrGrov: yeah, it'll be fixed soon i guess
<EriC^^> kajo: ok, what's your user's uid? type id
<regedit> EriC^^: i've selected the option to insert guest additions CD but without GUI how do i make it run?
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, Saw an flash update today.
<kajo> UUID: 1E5A07C65A0799A3
<DrGrov> EriC^^: Okay, I would do not like to change Firefox for something else. So, just to keep enabling from time to time and remember on certain sites.
<kajo> EriC^^: UUID: 1E5A07C65A0799A3
<EriC^^> kajo: no, i mean your user's uid
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Are you aware there is an active vulnerability in Flash, and Moxillia has turned Flash down ?
<EriC^^> kajo: type id , it should say your uid and gid
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, You using noscript on flash on/off?
<kajo> EriC^^: 1000
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Ah okay, so I gotta change the browser then.
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: No, I am using having Ghostery.
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: So, I would need to change my browser then?
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, Ah, I assume your aware of this other, use what works.
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: So it is enough to keep adding exceptions to which sites can run Flash now and wait for the update?
<EriC^^> kajo: use UUID=<uuid> /media/kajo ntfs defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=111,umask=111,dmask=000           0 0
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, That is a personal thing, myself a flash vulnerability is funny, in linux.
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: There is some discussion on the issue on ubuntuforums. one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285878 .
<bubbasaures> the one we use is ancient ayway
<kajo> EriC^^: put that line into /etc/fstab?
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: Okay, so probably there is no big risk then?
<EriC^^> kajo: yes, replacing your uuid
<EriC^^> kajo: UUID=342423... /media....
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Okay, thank you. Will go in and read. I just would feel sad to have to change Firefox to something else.
<DrGrov> And I need Flash on my Finnish TV service which I get online :(
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, I cannot confirm or deny, this is your analysis and your worries.
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: Ok
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Yeah, I did see that there is a possible work-a-round and still use FireFox .
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Okay, thank you. I will read on what happens.
<kajo> EriC^^: guess I'll restart my computer to see if it works?
<EriC^^> kajo: no, type mount -a
<EriC^^> *sudo mount -a
<kajo> EriC^^: does this mount it before my desktop environment loads on startup, then?
<EriC^^> kajo: yeah
<kajo> EriC^^: any risks from that? Otherwise, it works great, thanks.
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> kajo: no problem, are you able to create files with your user?
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: But on Ubuntu, will an eventual Flash update fix the issue?
<regedit> EriC^^: any ideas?..
<kajo> EriC^^:what do you mean? If I double click the icon for it in unity, access it in nautilus, and then right click and select 'new file', it lets me do that. does that answer your question?
<debianuser_> i have a dell inspiron 14 series 3000 whose keyboard model is not listed in keyboard-configuration applicati
<debianuser_> the f1, f2, f3, keys arent working..
<debianuser_> the remaining ones seems to work properly.
<kajo> EriC^^: I did have to run mount -a with 'sudo', though.
<EriC^^> kajo: you might need to let your user have rwx at the mountpoint if it's not set already
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, You might note what version of flash is blocked  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/blocked/p946
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: As to an eventual fix, can not say .
<EUFIz> how do i flash bios in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> kajo: yeah, no problem in the future it will automount on boot, try to create a file in the main dir with your user
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: Yes, I got my version to be blocked and it starts showing up on all sites, unless I specfically make an exception to remember to use Flash on that particular site.
<jhutchins_wk> EUFIz: Generally you use a special utility from the manufacturer.  The OS usually doesn't have write access to the CMOS.
<kajo> EriC^^:not sure what you want me to do. If I go there in terminal, I can use 'touch' fine.
<EriC^^> kajo: ok, great
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: Explain this to me please :)
<kajo> EriC^^:thanks
<damo> hello team, i tried to dual boot ubuntu with win8.1 but at installation by mistake selected lvm and then did reboot, my all partitions now in ubuntu live cd shows as single lvm, how can i recover data of old win8.1
<EriC^^> kajo: np
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, Explain what?
<EUFIz> jhutchins_wk: i begg to difer bacause i was always able to flash bios using windows
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: I went here, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/blocked/p946 and check it was Flash Player Plugin 18.0.0.203 (click-to-play) that was blocked.
<regedit> anyone please, i am getting black screen (no graphics/video) booting into (k)ubuntu, any ideas?
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: Then I went to https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ and saw this, Adobe Flash Player
<DrGrov> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<DrGrov> 	Up to Date
<DrGrov> 11.2.202.481
<tycoon> hello
<tycoon> everyone
<regedit> hello tycoon
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: So, how should I really make up anything of that? Am I affected or not?
<jhutchins_wk> EUFIz: You still need the tool & procedure from the manufacturer, and it may not be Linux compatible (although more are these days).
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, I think your a bit mixed up, ghostery is not a flash control app, noscript is, you are not using the blocked flash.
<tycoon> i'm new to irc and want to know about?
<regedit> tycoon: maybe
<jhutchins_wk> EUFIz: If you did it from within Windows, it wasn't with a part of Windows or with a Microsoft tool.
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: No no, I am not doing anything with Ghostery at the moment.
<tycoon> so tell me about how irc is used
<orion> Hi. Which IPsec algorithms does Ubuntu 14.03 LTS support?
<orion> 04*
<EUFIz> but its acessible from withing the OS
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: I am fully aware what Ghostery is.
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: So, when I am not using the blocked Flash I am good or?
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, I'm not your best help, I'm not even concerned in the least and it is not an area I can speak with any real accuracy in. ;)
<Bashing-om> tycoon: IRC is many talk to many .
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: Okay ;) I mean just that the two versions are completely unrelated, 18.x and 12.x which I am using.
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, Yeah, I know it is that way unless you use the pepperflash
<tycoon> if i want to talk to someone if i know ip of his computer than i can chat with him or not?
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: So, that is a good thing yes? Or is the old 12.x version safer so to speak?
<EUFIz> RC is run by the 1%to spy on the 99%
<bubbasaures> tycoon, This is support not chat.
<EUFIz> IRC*
<DrGrov> bubbasaures: No, 11.2.x I mean :D
<EUFIz> thats the internet
<tycoon> just fuck off
<DrGrov> How can I know if I am using Pepperflash for Firefox or not? Can someone clarify this for me so I can put mind to rest? I am getting frustrated.
<bubbasaures> DrGrov, I can't claim anything in safety, I started on linux/opensource, never had an issue, so a red flag like this with flash is a good chuckle here.
<edupt> Hello! I am using a xillinux (it is based in ubuntu). I want to connect a dongle wifi, but it isn't working. When I do iwconfig it doesn't appear wlan0, onlin "lo  no wireless extensions." and "eth0 no wireless extensions"? Can someone help me? Thanks very much.
<on247> Hi
<EUFIz> flash isnt opensource
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: There is now this : UUID=<uuid> /media/kajo ntfs defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=111,umask=111,dmask=000           0 0
<DrGrov> Hey, is no one saying anything about that swearing going on? Is that suddenly allowed?
<on247> Hi , when i take a screenshot of a windows the tool captures my desktop background
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Opps, bad paste. wait one .
<on247> Hi , when i take a screenshot of area of a window the tool captures my desktop background
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: I thought that was a bit odd, I wondered if you had a image of my disk or something LOL
<on247> i tried shutter and some other programs
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: There is now this : http://www.zdnet.com/article/firefox-now-blocks-all-versions-of-flash-player-by-default/#ftag=YHFb1d24ec .
<on247> but its the same
<EUFIz> DrGrov:its the ops that control that nick
<on247> They are nuts
<EUFIz> they are just baiting
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Thank you, I will check that out.
<DrGrov> That's nice that ops keep swearing and other users when even saying a bad word gets into a lot of trouble
<DrGrov> Nice double morale LOL
<EUFIz> its called baiting
<EUFIz> they hunting for trolls
<DrGrov> Yeah but is that correct behavior for staff?
<EUFIz> its probablly not staff
<on247> Hi , when i take a screenshot of area of a window the tool captures my desktop background instead of the area i selected
<EUFIz> its above them
<EUFIz> its higer powers
<EUFIz> dark powers
<felipe_> hi
<Apteryx> Hello! I'm trying to configure the default Firefox provided by Ubuntu 15.04 (version 39) in French, and I can't find how. My system is using the French locale and the firefox-locale-fr package, but the menus and interface are still in English
<MonkeyDust> on247  before you take a screenshot, select you "only area" or whatever equivalent
<on247> i did
<MonkeyDust> you select*
<MonkeyDust> on247  what tool is that?
<EUFIz> hey DrGrov if you are freaked out by flash exploit check this one out http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/14/hacking_team_stealth_rootkit/
<on247> it selects that area but on the background!
<on247> like if the window wasnt there
<MonkeyDust> on247  does the tool have a name?
<on247> i get nice captures of my desktop background
<on247> Shutter
<on247> and screenshot
<EUFIz> EUFI has its uses after all
<DrGrov> EUFIz: No, I am not freaked out. Just curious to know what can be done to prevent it somehow as a simple user.
<bubbasaures> Apteryx, Might try #firefox if needed
<EUFIz> besides lokking the computer to MS OS
<pi_> hi everybody!
<pi_> i just use the latest NVIDIA driver on Ubuntu MATE, that's fuck up all my linux kernel!
<EUFIz> DrGrov: that state grade spyware
<pi_> that was a shit!
<pi_> anyone play planete side here ?
<kiasor> shouldnt /ignore -channels #chan1, etc stop me seeing so much logging in and out?
<Apteryx> bubbasaures: ok, I'll ask there. Thanks.
<edupt_> I have a problem with my dongle wifi. The wlan0 doesn't appear.
<MonkeyDust> on247  in shutter's top bar, there's an arrow, 'selection', click that, make your selection and hit enter
<edupt_> can anyone help me? Thanks very much.
<pi_> what is the dongle mark ?
<pi_> fabricant ?
<pi_> do you speak fr or de ?
<edupt_> it is ep-n8508
<edupt_> I speak only english, spanish or portuguese
<OerHeks> edupt_, what does lspci say about the dongle? past that line here please
<OerHeks> err lsusb*
<on247> i do that but , it shows me either a gray area or the desktop
<on247> ie , where there should be  displayed my current windows for selection . my desktop shows up
<MonkeyDust> on247  yes, the desktop becomes grey, then selct and hit enter
<on247> but the thing is that it doesent show me the current window
<pi_> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/EDUP_EP-N8508
<pi_> for edupt_
<on247> i only can select and drag on the gray area
<pi_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/236617/how-to-install-driver-for-rtl8188cus-wireless-adaptor
<pi_> try this
<pi_> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic
<MonkeyDust> on247  in Unity's top bar, there's a shutter icon ... minimize all windows, but the window yu want, then click the icon and select
<Apteryx> ls
<pi_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235279/my-wifi-adapter-is-not-working-at-all-how-to-troubleshoot
<edupt_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:7000 Microdia
<pi_> RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:7000 Microdia
<on247> Im using pantheon D
<on247> Im using pantheon DE
<pi_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/236617/how-to-install-driver-for-rtl8188cus-wireless-adaptor
<Apteryx> bubbasaures: I got the answer that Ubuntu does its own repackaging for Firefox locales, so they have no control over how it works on Ubuntu.
<pi_> follow this link
<edupt_> ok
<edupt_> thanks very much
<edupt_> I will try
<OerHeks> pi_, make sure he is on precise :-)
<on247> but still whatever windows is above it only lets me select from desktop
<on247> like the window wasnt there
<MonkeyDust> on247  do you have the same issue in Unity?
<MonkeyDust> on247  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<on247> yes
<bubbasaures> Apteryx, Ah, that's not very nice.
<MonkeyDust> in Unity, you have tried?
<MonkeyDust> on247  ^^^
<tokam> Sometimes my gnome-classic sessions simply crashes and I get to the login screen
<tokam> this is totally annoying. I assume it has to do something with window management
<jemmastorm> what apps do you all reccomend?
<OerHeks> jemmastorm, please don't poll here, thanks.
<bubbasaures> tokam, If you assume this, add your rhetoric for the channel.
<bubbasaures> why?
<tokam> bubbasaures: ?
<tokam> bubbasaures: I already opened a thread at ask ubuntu.
<mat1tc> hi all
<tokam> bubbasaures: might be a reason for the issue, that my ram is larger than my swap?
<bubbasaures> tokam, Link to your post?
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/617379/my-gnome-session-crashes-how-to-find-out-why-and-solve-the-problem
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/617379/222371
<EUFIz> tokam: as rule of thumb your swap should be double your ram size
<mat1tc> My file system seems to be stuck in read only if anyone can help
<bubbasaures> tokam, , thanks, my interest was in you giving enough details, you made an assumption, but no cause for you assumed effect.
<tokam> Can I free space from root and assign it to swap?
<OerHeks> EUFIz, double? too much.
<EUFIz> yes use gparted
<tgm4883> that is a terrible rule
<tokam> bubbasaures: because always when the sessoin crashes, I am either resizing or selecting a new window.
<tokam> or moving windows e.g. from one screen to an other.
<amnename32> hey, guys. i am back. so, trying to make my scanner to work, i messed up the file 'dll.conf' in /etc/sane.d . does anyone know where i could download the default config file so that i will replace it?
<tokam> it just happened 5 minutes ago and I was switching tabs with alt+tab
<DalekSec> Generally it's supposed to be about the same size, in theory so you can hibernate.
<EUFIz> OerHeks: only a proble if you had small SSD
<mjbrancato> EUFIz, haha I know right? 32GB of RAM is half my SSD, haha.
<OerHeks> EUFIz, you made that rule up yourself.
<EUFIz> no i didnt
<tgm4883> EUFIz: no that is a terrible rule
<tgm4883> EUFIz: the old rule of 1.5X your RAM is also a bad rule now, but did have it's merits 20 years ago
<Bashing-om> mat1tc: If the file system detects an error, it mounts read only. maybe a file system check/repair will fix ? ' sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo shutdown -r now ' .
<mjbrancato> OerHeks, EUFIz. have 2x the RAM as SWAP is a rule. I read about it. But I disagree with it. What if I had 128GB of RAM. That would be 256 GB of SWAP. The OS won't even use the SWAP
<EUFIz> if i had an SSD i wouldnt even have a sawp partition
<tgm4883> EUFIz: I'm not sure how one has to do with the other
<EUFIz> ubuntu uses a swap file
<GreenDay> EUFIz: ive ssd AND swap partition
<GreenDay> but under FEdora ;)
<mat1tc> Bashing-om: Thanks - will try it now - back shortly
<MonkeyDust> mjbrancato  with that much ram, you don't need swap
<meatie> if you have a modern amount of memory, no need for swap.
<meatie> ubuntu swappiness default is 60
<tgm4883> There is a use case for SWAP, even with a modern amount of ram
<mjbrancato> Mine has a swap partition. I should have just got rid of it. I currently have 32GB, but I left the SWAP in there just in case. I run a lot of stuff sometimes.
<meatie> 10 in most cases, which won't swap out often.
<tgm4883> but not 2X RAM
<amnename32> someone paste somewhere their /etc/sane.d/dll.conf file for me please
<meatie> i don't hibernate, so no use.
<mjbrancato> I agree though. SWAPs are pointless. Yah I don't hibernate either, lol.
<EUFIz> if you have a 1 tera + HDD theres no reason not to have a sawp 2x the ram
<meatie> i think you're missing the point of swap EUFIz
<MonkeyDust> amnename32  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11879693/
<mat1tc> Bashing-om:  "sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/mat/0: No such file or directory touch: cannot touch ‘/forcefsck’: Read-only file system"
<_jay> having issues with firefox and flash, I get warnings that I'm not up to date even though FF plugin check page says I am good. I'm curious if there is perhaps a conflict with pipelight install?
<mjbrancato> But using your SWAP is always going to be slower than the RAM. So no point if you have 64 GB of RAM for example and not ever hitting it
<_jay> For some reason when starting native FF the wine pop-up comes up
<tgm4883> EUFIz: yes there is a reason. That reason being, "You don't have any use for 2X RAM swap size"
<EUFIz> sawp is used once your ram is used up and for hibernation
<EUFIz> you need at least the same size of ram you are using for hibernation
<Bashing-om> mat1tc: That sorta makes sense . boot in 'recovery' mode and run the file system check from that console . else we check from a liveDVD .
<tgm4883> EUFIz: so then any value over 1X, which is far less than 2X
<mjbrancato> Correct, but if you put enough RAM in your computer, more than plenty, you should never hit the SWAP. Besides it's super slow.... OH that's why I can't hibernate. Who cares, I don't use it anyways
<mat1tc> Bashing-om: ok - let me grab another laptop so I can stay on here
<tgm4883> EUFIz: like 1.1X
<EUFIz> 2x is good engough for me
<Bashing-om> mat1tc: K .
<tgm4883> EUFIz: why not 3X?
<mjbrancato> Why not 50x? so stupid, lol
<tgm4883> EUFIz: 3X is obviously better than 2X
<EUFIz> if it fits your needs go right haed
<tgm4883> mjbrancato: 51X
<EUFIz> head
<mjbrancato> lol
<amnename32> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<tgm4883> EUFIz: I finally found a reference to 2X.    Swap should equal 2x physical RAM for up to 2 GB of physical RAM, and then an additional 1x physical RAM for any amount above 2 GB, but never less than 32 MB.  https://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.2/Deployment_Guide/s1-swap-what-is.html
<EUFIz> we got a MR obviuse in here
<tgm4883> Then there is a math equation that is SWAP = RAM + 2
<EUFIz> you cant go wrong with 2x the ram sixe in any case
<EUFIz> size
<tgm4883> EUFIz: yes you can.
<EUFIz> it fits all use cases
<OerHeks> with 256 gb ram, you can :-)
<mjbrancato> EUFIz, even for 128GB DDR4 emmory?
<OerHeks> EUFIz, now get over it
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Ok - back on work laptop: It boots into "emergency mode" Trying fsck now
<mjbrancato> I would have to buy a SSD just for the swap
<tgm4883> EUFIz: Lets say I have a 500GB hard drive and 32GB RAM and need to store 450GB of data
<EUFIz> still nothing wrong would happend
<meatie> there is point in swapping if you have 16GB+
<EUFIz> still nothing wrong would happend
<mjbrancato> meatie: I agree
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Let the healing begin, Great little OS we have here .
<tgm4883> EUFIz: uh, yea I wouldnt have been able to store all that data....
<tgm4883> EUFIz: that seems like bad stuff happening
<mjbrancato> Unless, if you needed it because you run a lot of apps... in that case, you should add more RAM, not swap
<sparchitect> SSD'S HAVE CHANGED MUH LIFE
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: ok, so it's telling me to use e2fsck, what options should I go with?
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: And thanks for the help, was a little lost after searching online
<mjbrancato> I have a 15 TB RAID, and a 1 TB OS drive and sometimes that's not enough
<tgm4883> SWAP is a band-aid
<Novice201y> Hi. Update Center says that I cannot update from untrusted source. What to do?
<EUFIz> mjbrancato:thats your nich need
<on247> is not ubuntu
<on247> well is elementary
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Is ubuntu installed to the 1st hard drive and the 1st partition ? something like ' e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 ' .
<tgm4883> EUFIz: unused space is wasted space. But I suppose it's your money to waste, but please don't spread that filth
<on247> for the record it also didnt work right on ubuntu
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: on the only hard drive, but not the first partition (it had windows pre-installed)
<EUFIz> tgm4883: i recon your porn colection isnt filthy
<tgm4883> EUFIz: ??
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Maybe best we do this from the liveDVD(USB) .
<EUFIz> i like having lots of free space on my drive
<EUFIz> it tends to run better
<EUFIz> but i guess you all know better
<mjbrancato> EUFIz: not really, I have a lot of stuff. Programming apps, sites, movies, games, pictures, software, etc
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: ok, back in five (need to hunt down my liveusb...)
<EUFIz> or in case i need to store an huge amount
<tgm4883> EUFIz: I think in this case, I feel comfortable enough saying yes, I do know better
<EUFIz> you dont
<EUFIz> you just have a inferiority complex
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: I do feel better from a known foundation to look at the install hard drive and fix from the liveUSB .
<tgm4883> EUFIz: well being that your argument is that "it won't hurt anything" and my argument is that "it's a waste of space and is unnecessary" I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree
<MonkeyDust> on247  you're on elementary OS? yhat's not supported here, type /j #elementary
<EUFIz> tgm4883: im thru with you
<tgm4883> EUFIz: I'm just asking that you keep that opinion to yourself
<EUFIz> like wise
 * tgm4883 sighs
<on247> but i suspect that my issue isnt os dependent
<EUFIz> sush wonderful community!
<MonkeyDust> on247  i think it is
<MonkeyDust> on247  i'm sure the people in #elementary are familiar with your DE
<on247> but it isnt the DE
<MonkeyDust> on247  elementary is not supported here
<Eurynomos> Is there any known bug for encrypting drives not creating swap upon install ubuntu 14.04 LTS? I just noticed I have no swap after running Oracle VM.
<on247> its a ubuntu derivative
<MonkeyDust> on247  stop
<on247> couldnt you at least try please?
<EUFIz> on247: why did you say you was using elementary?
<on247> yeah , i should have said ubuntu
<OerHeks> Eurynomos, it is no bug, i guess. The problem is that the swap partition is also encrypted, but with a random key, so on restarting there is no way to resume.
<MonkeyDust> on247  now you know where to go, type /j #elementary
<EUFIz> like theres anyone in there
<tgm4883> on247: with all due respect, people who are asking for help in this particular channel are ususally the least qualified to determine whether a particular issue is related to the distro or not
<Eurynomos> OerHeks: Thanks.
<on247> nobody answers there
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: ok, got it, and running
<pjamas> Hey folks! Trying to find out an answer to an issue with Xubuntu regarding wifi causing intterupt in audio can anyone help?
<EUFIz> on247: try ubuntu foruns
<MonkeyDust> on247  type /topic to find out what's supported here
<OerHeks> Elementary has its own issues.
<EUFIz> you never come here for help your best luck is cheking the foruns or using google
<on247> the thing is will just reinstall base ubuntu to show everyone that still doesent work and get help ?
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Great, ok, let's identify the ubuntu partition . ' sudo parted -l ' Which partition is marked 'exr4, and perhaps one other as 'boot' ?
<EUFIz> on247: you can dual boot
<tgm4883> I'm not even sure what on247's question originally wa
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: partition 7 as "Filesystem" Ext4
<EUFIz> dont tell that you need the space for your porn colection :)
<tgm4883> EUFIz: oh FFS give it a rest
<on247> yep[16:24] <on247> i having a problem with the screenshots capturing only my desktop [16:24] <on247> when i select a area of the window [16:25] <on247> like if the window wasnt there
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: And it is also marked 'boot' under the flags heading ?
<tgm4883> on247: and you don't think that is a WM issue?
<on247> Maybe , maybe not
<OerHeks> EUFIz, please keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<on247> How i could start testing if it is ?
<edupt> I would like my dongle wifi usb working, but it was a problem. I did something pi_ tell me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236617/how-to-install-driver-for-rtl8188cus-wireless-adaptor but it did a error: E: Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic
<EUFIz> on247: easy to fix just screen shot the desktop and use imaged editing soft to crop it
<edupt> someone can help me?
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Yep. It's the only ext4 partition on there.
<tgm4883> on247: well the best you are going to get would be for someone to try here and see if they could reproduce it (or for you to reproduce it on ubuntu)
<on247> You dont understand
<on247> I have a window open
<on247> i select a area of that window
<tgm4883> on247: that is a reoccurring theme with him
<on247> i get instead that area but on the desktop!
<kubast2> Hey how can I start using git ? I've Please tell me who you are. I tried to give it my github account details with commands they given but that didn't worked
<on247> yeah , i will try to reporoduce on ubuntu
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Oh wait, sorry, no, it doesn't appear to have the boot flag
<kubast2> like my email and username
<kubast2> with --global user.email
<tgm4883> on247: heck, I would think you could even test that from a live disk
<kubast2> and with user.name
<EUFIz> on247: im sure tgm4883 fully understand what you are saying but its just not ubuntu so he cant help you even fully understaing the issue
<mat1tc_>  Bashing-om the only boot flag is with the EFI System partition
<tgm4883> EUFIz: what's your problem?
<EUFIz> i need to flash EUFI bios from ubuntu
<Guest97544> What's a good beginner
<Guest97544> 's guide to Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<EUFIz> Guest16301: try ubuntu for dummies
<edupt> I have a problem with dongle wifi usb. I am trying to do working, I follow this to correct: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236617/how-to-install-driver-for-rtl8188cus-wireless-adaptor but it doesn't work.
<Bashing-om>  mat1tc_ OK, so long as we know what we are looking at . from the liveUSB do ' sudo swapoff -a ; sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda7 ' . See if any uncorrectable errors are reported . Then we go a step further .
<OerHeks> edupt, i was waiting for you, the answer you got didn't work, try to build the driver yourself, see http://askubuntu.com/a/551648
<EUFIz> http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Dummies-Paul-Sery/dp/0470125055
<Apteryx> Anyone knows how to setup FGLRX/Firefox to work smoothly with WebGL? Google Maps is absurdly slow without WebGL
<edupt> OerHeks: thanks very much.
<pjamas> Is there an issue with the RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter in Ubuntu?
<Guest82683> hey anyone knows how to setup pam-face-authentication in ubuntu 15.10
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. /dev/sda7 UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<OerHeks> Guest82683, 15.10 is under development, join #ubuntu+1 for support until release
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: A thought, does WebGL use Flash ? Firefox has Flash blocked presently due to vulnerabilities.
<edupt> OerHeks: in the first step it says: Package linux-headers-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<EUFIz> is it true that we should expect a decrease in development of ubuntu desktop now that devs are hard at work in ubuntu toutch?
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Yuk .. OK .. run sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda7 . You are certain that sda7 is the partition that ubuntu is installed in ? YES ???
<edupt> and the error is: E: Package 'linux-headers-generic' has no installation candidate
<MonkeyDust> EUFIz  they are two different teams, i'm sure
<EUFIz> or maybe a phone DE paradigm being passed on to desktop users
<OerHeks> edupt, what ubuntu version ?
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Yep, the others are swap or NTFS
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Run it and lets see the fix ( fingers crossed ) .
<edupt> OerHeks: ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Nother thought; the release on the liveDVD is the same as that of the install ?
<k1l> EUFIz: the codebase from the phone will become the codebase form the desktop too.
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: I don't think so
<SirPepper> everyome
<SirPepper> come to ##socialdawgs because I (Gitgud) want to get more people
<SirPepper> free women included I am from Toronto Canada adoptz
<k1l> EUFIz: so stuff that is worked on right now for the phone is work already done for the future desktop
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: That I'm not sure of
<SirPepper> owhoo
<OerHeks> edupt, you might want to install the newest LTS 14.04, so that guide works.
<k1l> SirPepper: no ads please.
<EUFIz> k1l:just like windows 8.1!
<tgm4883> EUFIz: no
<EUFIz> thank the gods for xubuntu
<edupt> OerHeks: it is possible to update this version without uninstall these? I am using in a zedboard.
<volker> ubuntu is a wrong linux system
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: May not make a difference, but not real sure if it will not ! what returns for the liveUSB ' lsb_relase -a ' ?
<k1l> EUFIz: as an example. the new unity 8 will be based on the same base like the phone: mir. the actual unity 7 is based on gnome and x11.
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: different version! Live USB is older (14.04 vs 15.04)
<EUFIz> i dont like gnome much
<pavelz> hi, I need to install a custom service into our server do I use upstart or write sysV scripts for that. it is bacula custom build
<EUFIz> always been KDE fan
<tgm4883> this is hardly on topic
<EUFIz> or if GTK xfce
<pavelz> so for server soft do I Upstart or SysV?
<pavelz> Upstart seems enduser-ish
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: well some errors fixed... trying to boot from the hd now...
<TJ-> pavelz: Why not adopt whatever is used in the archive package, with whatever changes you need?
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: UH oh, We may be treading in deep waters here as 14.04 is upstart and 15.04 is systemd . I do not know how compatible the file systems are, to be sure .
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: well just logged in, so let's see!
<k1l> pavelz: right now <15.04 upstart and sysvinit will work. but from 15.04 on its systemd as init.
<OerHeks> edupt, sure, open softwarecenter > edit > sources, and set upgrade to lts https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: as soon as my overcrowded desktop shows up I'll give a sigh of relief...
<Guest82683> tried to install bugtraq program on ubuntu won't work
<edupt> OerHeks: thanks very much
<MattDunbar> Anyone familiar with what would cause an iptables config to work on a virtual server, but fail on bare metal (physical server)? Both fresh os loads of ubuntu 12.04 minimal. For reference - https://gist.github.com/MattDunbar/a5d66cd8c5b0a00f7f18  I checked with softlayer and they say there shouldn't be any differences with the base images that would affect iptables.
<pavelz> TJ-: compiled from sorce, package is too old
<MattDunbar> they both have eth0 private and eth1 public the same
<TJ-> pavelz: I meant the init script only; that should remain unchanged
<EUFIz> is it possible to install ubuntu without Grub? because if i need to change drive from my desktop to my laptop it whont recognize the drive partition structure and will fail to boot
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: ok it boots normally, so a definate improvement! Let me see if I can update etc
<k1l> EUFIz: you will need a bootloader.
<EUFIz> the sys something boot loader
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: A sigh of relieve .
<k1l> EUFIz: but you can reinstall or repair the grub after you changed something, with a live system
<EUFIz> i could do with out that extra work on my agenda
<EUFIz> can i use sys something thats used to boot cdrom and usb drives?
<TJ-> EUFIz: As long as GRUB is in its default config it'll use file-system UUIDs and won't be affected by moving the drive
<k1l> EUFIz: well, if you know the new boot order than you can change the grub settings prior to that
<EUFIz> i want to use the same SSD in my desktop and laptop
<Unknown-User> I'm trying to play games in steam, but i keep getting this same error message. http://ibin.co/28e5Paywp7aj  I can only find S2TC packages in the Synaptic Package Manager. Any ideas?
<EUFIz> with out need to mess arounf with grub
<k1l> EUFIz: then make sure its the same boot order on both systems
<TJ-> EUFIz: If the installation is for UEFI, then make a copy of "/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64,efi" to "/boot/efi/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI" and then it'll be able to boot using the UEFI simple media path
<bubbasaures> Unknown-User, This mint?
<k1l> and using uuids should make it work. and make sure both systems are on the same uefi/secureboot settings
<EUFIz> maybe all just use puppy linux
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Any idea why this happened? Is it a sign HD might be on the way out?
<sparr> I've got /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 provided by libgl1-mesa-glx but programs are complaining that they can't find libGL.so.1, how do I tell them where to look?
<EUFIz> but there hasnt been any new release in a hell of a lot of time
<EUFIz> puppy linux did lots of thing right
<k1l> Unknown-User: is this linuxmint? that might be due to their changes on packages and repos. so then ask them
<bubbasaures> !mint | Unknown-User looks like a derivative
<ubottu> Unknown-User looks like a derivative: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Unknown-User> bubbasaures: Yes sir, Mint 17.2 Cinnamon 64-bit. I already tried the Mint Help IRC. They're busy answering other questions.
<k1l> EUFIz: but this is #ubuntu so we focus on ubuntu support in here.
<petrvs> EUFIz: puppy linux is an infinitely poor choice, for any situation
<petrvs> it has no purpose at all
<bubbasaures> Unknown-User, We can't help is all a channel issue.
<EUFIz> theres a puppy linux ubuntu based
<EUFIz> it worked like a dream
<EUFIz> on any computer
<EUFIz> still the best linux i have used
<OerHeks> ...
<petrvs> EUFIz: if it was Ubuntu, it was Ubuntu
<petrvs> and if it was Puppy, it was Puppy
<Unknown-User> Back to google... Thank you, anyways. I might just change my computer over to Ubuntu MATE, had less issues with it. Still trying to learn a few things.
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: The system mounting read only is the system protecting it's self from any additional damage. If you want to check the hard drive's health ' sudo apt-get install smartmontools ; smartctl --all /dev/sda'. Not a bad thing to do sometimes .
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Thanks, will do this after the update finishes.
<bubbasaures> Unknown-User, I would install the ubuntu mate for support here, ubuntu in general just does not have as many drivers pre loaded like mint, it all comes from ubuntu however in general..
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: K and ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' to install the newest kernel .
<bubbasaures> Unknown-User, So just a tiny bit more work is all.
<Bashing-om> marcusti: ^ nother thought, befor I install a new kernel I always check that I have space available in the /boot partition ' df -h ' will tell the tale .
<Unknown-User> bubbasaures: I understand, thank you very much for your help.
<bubbasaures> Unknown-User, No prob, best luck. ;)
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: ^^ marcusti Sorry 'bout that ping .
<fullstack> Alright I narrowed it down why my mic doesn't work
<fullstack> Something in Ubuntu is disabling my mic (muting it) everytime I plug it in
<fullstack> is there a way to disable "detecting" any plug/unplugging whatsoever? why would anyone design a feature liekt his
<Unknown-User> I have a question that might be easier to answer. I have searched through different forums and have seen different ideas; between Ubuntu and Mint, which one would offer the best gaming experience and ease of use? For a person like myself still learning how to use Linux.
<petrvs> fullstack: it's probably set at whatever you had it set at last
<petrvs> Unknown-User: Mint is, fundamentally, Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> fullstack, You ever get to the alsamixer and sound to mess around?
<fullstack> petrvs I carefully tested it. Unplug it and plug it back it, it mutes it
<petrvs> and all GNU/Linux distros are also fundamentally the same
<fullstack> bubbasaures, yes but when I unplug it and plug it back in it re-mutes it
<edupt> OerHeks: it is strange, but it doesn't show any update to do. :
<fullstack> bubbasaures, all the levels are re-adjusted
<bubbasaures> fullstack, Can you turn it on from either?
<petrvs> Unknown-User: so there is no useful comparison as far as "experience"
<Unknown-User> petrvs: I noticed there are minor differences. But do these differences not count for much? And the only real difference being what it looks like and the general UI?
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: all appears to be working!
<petrvs> Unknown-User: pretty much only the _preconfigured_ UI, yes
<petrvs> Unknown-User: you can make GNOME look green and mint-y on Ubuntu or any other distro
<fullstack> bubbasaures, not reliably
<Unknown-User> petrvs: I see. I might switch to Ubuntu just because of how helpful the Ubuntu chat channels have been.
<Unknown-User> petrvs: And thank you
<fullstack> this is crazy.
<fullstack> this is horribly crazy design for no reason. a mic should be a simple thing
<petrvs> Unknown-User: well that's a real comparison (although [even though it's against the rules] you can get help with any Debian derivative in most any channel of any Debian derivative distro)
<petrvs> fullstack: yours is probably an edge case
<bubbasaures> fullstack, Ah, have you tried the guest account?
<petrvs> and not the primary design goal in action =)
<fullstack> petrvs, its a standard Intel chipset. NUC i5
<k1l> fullstack: might be a acpi issue with your hardware.
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: Outstanding .
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools ; may guide you in that next step .
<fullstack> Only if I plug it in and unplug it a dozen time while testing it each time does it work
<fullstack> This just started happening when I ran a system update
<mat1tc_> Bashing-om: Great, thank you so much for your help!
<k1l> fullstack: you can test if an older kernel doesnt have that bug.
<fullstack> Should I reinstall my box from older ubuntu and never upgrade? Is that really a solution
<Bashing-om> fullstack: A thought; is the problem still present booting an older kernel ?
<fullstack> this is what my kernel is 3.13.0-51-generic #84-Ubuntu
<fullstack> it looks old
<Bashing-om> mat1tc_: :) np. we are here to help .
<nicomachus> fullstack: that is an old kernle.
<nicomachus> kernel*
<fullstack> I can't remember if I disabled upgrading it or not.
<petrvs> fullstack: not much 'standard' about 'NUC'
<nicomachus> fullstack: current version is 3.13.0-57
<petrvs> still not the norm, at all
<k1l> fullstack: try a older kernel in the grub. or you can see if the enablement-stack offers a newer kernel that works better
<k1l> !enablementstack | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bubbasaures> fullstack, You might lay off the "sky is falling" pronouncements.
<k1l> fullstack: ah yeah. that is even not the latest kernel for 14.04. so run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" first
<fullstack> k1l, I'll try that thanks
<fullstack> also I can't see grub because for some reason text mode doesn't work for me and this Seiki 4k monitor
<edupt> i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS and when I do: do-release-upgrade -p or without -p is allways say: "no new release found"
<MidnightDevil> howdy fellas
<edupt> what have I to do?
<k1l> edupt: what gives you "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" in the last line?
<edupt> Prompt=lts
<edupt> k1l: it gives: "Prompt=lts"
<k1l> edupt: ok, that is right
<k1l> edupt: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<regedit> how can i toggle booting into desktop environment or tty?
<k1l> !text | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<regedit> awesome
<k1l> you could do a custom grub script that adds a cli only entry with the text parameter added to your grub
<edupt> k1l: # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution.  deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise main restricted deb-src http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise-updates main restricted deb-src http://ports.ubuntu.
<regedit> the line that starts "linux" or init wtvr
<regedit> ?
<regedit> k1l: ooh that sounds fun
<regedit> i want that
<k1l> edupt: what ubuntu is that? is that a arm port?
<k1l> regedit: no, the part where it says plymouth and splash etc. there needs to be added "text"
<edupt> yes. It is a ZedBoard
<edupt> it is arm port and FPGA
<regedit> k1l: and "quiet" ?
<k1l> edupt: that should work the same if (!) that sort of port is supported on 14.04 also. i am not too familiar with that, maybe ask in #ubuntu-arm
<fullstack> k1l, does full-upgrade put the latest kernel in grub's config as default?
<edupt> ok
<edupt> thanks very much
<k1l> regedit: quiet means that you dont see all the syslog messages while booting.
<regedit> k1l: i was asking whether it's on that line with "quiet"
<k1l> fullstack: yes. but make sure you have "linux-generic" installed to get the latest kernel
<regedit> i dont see plymouth but i do see splash
<k1l> regedit: yes, on that line
<regedit> ok thanks
<fullstack> k1l, hmmm how do I make sure of that?
<k1l> fullstack: "sudo apt update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<TJ-> FYI: valid options for the kernel command line are: a) kernel module parameters  b) initramfs init script parameters (see valid values with "grep '=\*)' /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init "), and c) the init system (for Upstart see "grep -nA4 'proc/cmdline' /etc/init/*" )
<James_Epp> Hey guys, which printers are the most compatible with .... say..... 14.04?
<James_Epp> brand in general. I need to tell a customer which to get
<petrvs> HP
<James_Epp> I figured that would be it
<petrvs> James_Epp: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Vamparia> whois Compu
<r3c0n85> hi all
<regedit> hello, please help! no graphics/video working when logging into virtualbox (k)ubuntu
<regedit> i am able to see the login screen graphically, but after logging in and a bit of loading - it all goes black
<r3c0n85> I am looging for some help with OpenCPN , open source software , I cant load maps on there , is there an irc room in regards to this software ?
<r3c0n85> I am looging for some help with OpenCPN , open source software , I cant load maps on there , is there an irc room in regards to this software ?
<beepie> regedit, try adding 128 MB to the video memory in the virtualbox settings
<r3c0n85> has anyone used this software before ?
<regedit> beepie: hm i had 64 but ok i'll try
<r3c0n85> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r3c0n85> !OpenCPN
<r3c0n85> ubottu
<r3c0n85> hi ubottu
<r3c0n85> :P
<r3c0n85> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<r3c0n85> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<naft> I have a problem with USB driver with some embedded board ( stm32 nucleo ) !
<OerHeks> r3c0n85, how did you install opencpn?
<r3c0n85> from the website of opencpn
<k1l> r3c0n85: see their website where they offer support
<r3c0n85> I believe they do not have any live support
<r3c0n85> must be forums
<naft> can some one help please?
<r3c0n85> help with what naft ?
<naft> I have a problem with USB driver with some embedded board ( stm32 nucleo ) !
<OerHeks> r3c0n85, one clue: the french wiki says something about adding your user to dailout > https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/opencpn
<r3c0n85> I have always been facinated by the !word and ubottu or other programs response
<r3c0n85> whats dailout ?
<k-stz> I installed the newest version of adobe-flash but firefox still says it is vulnerable
<k-stz> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<OerHeks> k-stz, Firefox has Flash blocked presently due to vulnerabilities.
<naft> sorry I don't understand your question
<OerHeks> r3c0n85, some group to handle the comport
<k-stz> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<r3c0n85> OerHeks , I think its not the user , ubuntu is not the problem , OpenCPN runs fine on the computer its just I cant figure out how to work the maps , gave 1-2 attempts but no luck so far
<OerHeks> r3c0n85, i am not familiair at all with that app.
<r3c0n85> its suppose to have access to the whole sea world
<r3c0n85> OerHeks dont tell anyone its a secret ^_^
<r3c0n85> If I can get it to work
<r3c0n85> chart plotters are very expensive
<petrvs> expensive ones, anyway
<r3c0n85> a decent , nice looking one is very expensive
<petrvs> I bet I could have one 3d printed for a dollar
<r3c0n85> OpenCPN can do the same job :)
<petrvs> if I had FOO expertise to do so :)
<r3c0n85> Foo fighters ?
<r3c0n85> XD
<r3c0n85> found it
<r3c0n85> http://opencpn.org/ocpn/adding_ppa
 * petrvs puts the foos down
<edupt> k1l: maybe my solution is to try in version ubuntu 12.04 the dongle wifi. Do you think is possible?
<r3c0n85> http://opencpn.org/ocpn/adding_ppa
<r3c0n85> thats for ubuntu
<r3c0n85> there are other install pages
<r3c0n85> I will attempt a clean re install
<r3c0n85> see how it rolls
<eb0t> is ubuntu a real good linux distro to use
<petrvs> eb0t: there are worse choices
<eb0t> not sure which one to go for
<eb0t> what are the advantages of ubuntu
<petrvs> eb0t: maybe you should take 30 minutes to read up on some
<petrvs> eb0t: over what?
<eb0t> i dont know...as a distro in general
<petrvs> it's a GNU/Linux, ultimately they're all pretty great (compared to other OSes)
<edupt> I would like to work with dongle wifi in ubuntu 12.04 LTS, is it possible?
<eb0t> the good things from what i have read about ubuntu is that its very windows like and great for non techys
<petrvs> edupt: possible, sure, but why such an old version
<petrvs> eb0t: mmmm, well I wouldn't say it's more like windows or more non-techy than other popular GNU/Linux distros
<edupt> because I am using a zedboard, it is a FPGA and Arm, it is not a pc.
<petrvs> eb0t: but it is fairly user friendly, compared to other OSes
<k1l> eb0t: you ask in #ubuntu so start with ubuntu? :)  see http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ which desktop you would like
<petrvs> edupt: so what?
<OerHeks> edupt, tru #ubuntu-arm
<eb0t> i was thinking about it as apparently you dont have to know anything linux to use it
<OerHeks> try*
<k1l> edupt: that depends heavily on the usb dongle you want to use.
<petrvs> eb0t: most distros offer that, but yes Ubuntu too
<edupt> I see the drivers and the firmware are ok.
<petrvs> eb0t: give it a try, see how you like it
<petrvs> eb0t: give a few a try
<eb0t> and its great because most of ubuntu community are in same boat as i would be...knowing nothing about linux
<petrvs> eb0t: see how you like a few
<edupt> but it is not working
<petrvs> eb0t: well that's true =)
<OerHeks> eb0t, come on, you have been here before :-D
<eb0t> no
<edupt> I don't see the wlan0
<eb0t> ok ill try a few..thanks
<syntroPi> !Ub∪nt∪
<petrvs> it is odd he's asking about Ubuntu whilst using weechat, though =)
<gagalicious> how can i make my ubuntu 14.04 crashproof?
<eb0t> what is odd about that
<petrvs> gagalicious: you'd have to define crashproof first
<gagalicious> the system doesnt crash. i can run it 24/7 for 9 months and i'll be happy
<petrvs> eb0t: odd client for use on non-GNU/Linux is all =)
<gagalicious> my desktop i mean
<k1l> eb0t: stop trolling. you have been here since at least last november, when you had a lot of kicks and bans in here. so stop that trolling, thanks.
<gagalicious> not server
<petrvs> gagalicious: try using Debian stable instead
<petrvs> Ubuntu has no stable branch
<k1l> petrvs: that is wrong!
<petrvs> k1l: nope
<k1l> gagalicious: does it crash?
<eb0t> i run weechat on cygwin
<petrvs> is wasting time trolling? =)
<gagalicious> i've been running ubuntu for 4 days with crashing... not bad. i hope i can run it a month
<gagalicious> k1l  : 14.04 not crashing
<gagalicious> actually 11.04 is not crashing as well... i'm just worried that's all
<k1l> gagalicious: see the LTS branches from ubuntu. they dont get the latest software versions but they are meant for running wihtout crashes.
<OerHeks> worrie about not crashing, humor.
<k1l> gagalicious: 11.04 is out of life. dont use that anymore.
<gagalicious> i'm running ubuntu as a pxe boot diskless client. my only issue is... i dont know how to make my root as "read only" from nfs perspective... when i did ro on the nfs /etc/export, it boots to command line. i woul dlike to have the x gui... so i'm not sure how to get this part done
<KungFuLemon> trying to mount an NTFS parition but i get the error "The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown" is there a way without windows to clean this up?
<edupt> k1l:  i am using the EDUP EP-N8508 dongle wifi
<gagalicious> i opened too many workspaces... on my desktop. and a lot of windows. i have 24gb ram though and an i7 intel core... so it's fine... but if it crashes... my workspace will be ... i need to reopen them all again... that's bad. i cant find anything like macro scheduler that i can just record my mouse clicks and reopen all my desktops once again if it crashes
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: IIRC, with ntfsfix, probably
<syntroPi> gagalicious, not sure but you could try to use an overlay with a ramdisk (maybe look at the cdrom boots, their root is writeable afaik)
<k1l> KungFuLemon: you can force the mount with possible data loss. best way is to reboot to windows and make it not using the "fast reboot" feature, which causes this issue
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: and there might be an -f force option, too
<petrvs> yeah
<bubbasaures> KungFuLemon, I would only chkdsk it with windows.
<petrvs> chkdsk, so awful...
<petrvs> if you can read it, copy the data off and stop using NTFS =)
<gagalicious> pened too many workspaces... on my desktop. and a lot of windows. i have 24gb ram though and an i7 intel core... so it's fine... but if it crashes... my workspace will be ... i need to reopen them all again... that's bad. i cant find anything like macro scheduler that i can just record my mouse clicks and reopen all my desktops once again if it crashes does anyone have a solution to this?
<ThiagoCMC> KungFuLemon, try mount it read-only...
<bubbasaures> KungFuLemon, I missed if tjis is a dual boot partition.
<KungFuLemon> i can mount it fine is readonly
<petrvs> gagalicious: the problem is if the apps crash before the session is saved
<petrvs> gagalicious: you should really just try more stable software instead
<syntroPi> gagalicious, read about xdotool
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: using what command?
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man8/ntfsfix.8.html ntfsfix from the ntfs-3g package, bu ti agree with bubbasaures, use windows for that.
<KungFuLemon> petrvs: using readonly mode i can mount it fine. mount -o ro /dev/sda3...
<KungFuLemon> i think maybe this is just a hibernation flag that windows sets in new version right?
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: and if you use 'ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 ...' ?
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: it can be, yes
<KungFuLemon> petrvs: will i risk data lose forcing this? i dont have windows anymore i just removed it and install linu
<gagalicious> syntroPi: ok
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: you will have a greater than 0% risk, yes
<ThiagoCMC> https://askubuntu.com/questions/47700/fix-corrupt-ntfs-partition-without-windows
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<petrvs> but IMO you have that risk using NTFS at all, because it's a terrible FS that hardly works even with the OS it was designed for (which is not the one you're using)
 * bubbasaures goes to rebuild their V8 with a crescent wrench
<ThiagoCMC> don't ntfs-3g uses Windows DLL anyway?
<KungFuLemon> petrvs: lol
<petrvs> ThiagoCMC: that seems like a question someone who cared at all might be able to answer =)
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<KungFuLemon> there is an option in ntfs-3g called remove_hiberfile should i try it?
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: ntfsfix will probably cover it, but sure
<petrvs> ntfs-3g hasn't ever boned me
<Vamparia> \leave
<petrvs> I've mounted with -f and used ntfsfix many times with no problems
<KungFuLemon> thanks for the feedback i will try ntfs fix first, and then remove_hiberfile and see wht happens
<ThiagoCMC> you should mount ready-only, and copy our data out from it, to another ext4 device
<KungFuLemon> petrvs: ok i will try -f first
<petrvs> will probably just work
<ThiagoCMC> if you care about your data.
<petrvs> yeah, that's good advice
<petrvs> don't use ntfs if you care about your data =)
<ThiagoCMC> =D
<petrvs> and backups, blah blah
<ThiagoCMC> if you're brave, use btrfs... lol
<syntroPi> data without backup is not important by definition :p
<ThiagoCMC> true
<petrvs> I don't know
<petrvs> sometimes I enjoy being forced to start from scratch =)
<petrvs> but maybe that just means that no data is really important =)
<petrvs> I'm not researching cures for cancer over here, though, heh
<petrvs> I'm not Will Smith in a bunker
<syntroPi> just sayin, if you fiddle with it and its gone, you cant restore it
<syntroPi> ...if you dont have a backup
<petrvs> what if he has a perfect memory?
<petrvs> HUH, DID YO THINK OF THAT?! :p
<k1l> petrvs: dont asume every user that comes in here has a perfect backup plan. better to give the user a warning if there is possible data loss
<petrvs> uhuh, we already went over that
<petrvs> I brought it up before anyone else, according to my log
<petrvs> :p
<bubbasaures> know your bias
<KungFuLemon> ntfsfix solved the issue, sorry i thought i tried this before and it failed i guess i did something wrong
<KungFuLemon> i can now mount read/wrtie
<petrvs> KungFuLemon: win
<KungFuLemon> petrvs: thanks dude
<petrvs> no man, thanks you
<paws> hello, i am trying to convert my ubuntu 14.10 from physical to vm, using vmware convertor, and it's giving me GRUB error. I read a forum post that said this needs to be added: http://pastebin.ca/3061436
<paws> can somebody tell me where do i add that code?
<paws> also, my grub is : grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-15
<bubbasaures> paws, 14.10 will go eol shortly.
<bubbasaures> if pertinent
<paws> bubbasaures: i will update it once its converted to a vm
<bubbasaures> ;)
<paws> do you know where is that grub.install file?
<bubbasaures> bubbasaures, So you have it converted, but are minus the grub boot?
<histo> paws: where'd you get that pastebin from?
<histo> paws: what directionis are you following?
<paws> histo: https://communities.vmware.com/thread/340943?start=45&tstart=0
<petrvs> the simplest route would probably be to install 14.10 inside vmware as normal, then simply rsync your old data over the new
<petrvs> (except for the kernel & fstab =)
<petrvs> why're you virtualizing?
<paws> petrvs: moving the server from physical to vm
<petrvs> what for
<paws> thats an old server
<paws> and need more ram, cpu ..
<histo> paws: It looks like their code gets put in whatever script you are using to do the conversion
<petrvs> okay, but why virtualize?
<Nikesh> Which is theoretically faster and easier, running Windows in a VM on top of Ubuntu, or running Ubuntu in a VM on top of Windows? (Ubuntu 15.04 and Windows 8.1)
<petrvs> Nikesh: they're very similar operations, but since Unix is a less awful OS, I'm going to say an Ubuntu host will be faster & easier
<Nikesh> I have to had Windows for some work software, so I bought a Windows laptop, but in general I prefer using Ubuntu
<paws> its an ESXi server
<petrvs> Nikesh: not sure why you'd want to do either, though
<Nikesh> petrvs: Right, see above
<petrvs> Nikesh: ah, yeah I'd definitely try Wine first, than us a VM guest on a Unix host
<petrvs> s/than us/then use*
<histo> Nikesh: then install ubuntu and run windows in virtualbox for any of your 'work' software that doens't have open source alternatives
<Nikesh> histo: It's Citrix GoToWebinar specifically
<Nikesh> I can use it as a client in Chromium, but I can only be a presenter in Windows or Mac
<paws> histo: in the VMWare vCenter Converter Standalone application?
<Nikesh> histo petrvs Can I install my official version of Windows that came with my laptop into a VM?
<petrvs> Nikesh: probably
<Nikesh> I'll try
<petrvs> Nikesh: with some effort you can also boot a metal install as virtualized
<petrvs> just to save you the trouble of rebooting to the other OS
<petrvs> not that I would really suggest doing that =)
<Nikesh> petrvs: Ah that's interesting. This would be easier if I could figure out dual-boot. I installed Ubuntu but it still boots straight into Windows and GRUB never comes up
<petrvs> Nikesh: that's probably a very simple misconfiguration only
<Nikesh> petrvs: OK. Any tips?
<petrvs> you'd have to pastebin your /etc/fstab and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the output of lsblk -f
<Nikesh> OK. Should I have installed GRUB to the Windows boot partition?
<Nikesh> I'll pull up the configs though
<doudou01> hi, is there a versioning filesystem, something like ext3cow?
<esad> hi
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, reloading grub is fairly easy\
<DonaldTusk3> Hi everyone come to ##socialdawgs . I (GitGud) is advertising it
<DonaldTusk3> we need more users
<DonaldTusk3> I am from Toronto and am adopted and we need more users
<DonaldTusk3> free range talk
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: When I installed I chose 'Install Ubuntu alongside Windows'
<DalekSec> DonaldTusk3: Don't spam that here.
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | Nikesh If you cab run a pastebin this script output
<ubottu> Nikesh If you cab run a pastebin this script output: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<bubbasaures> can*
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, So is the virt option a response to no boot?
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: Yes
#ubuntu 2015-07-15
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: I'll run that script, but can I do it from within a live USB? I can't actually boot into the harddrive installed version at this moment
<Nikesh> Oh I see
<Nikesh> Reading it now
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, the bootscript will give a lot of info we would have to ask in general in one fell swoop, this would be for fixing the dualboot.
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: Awesome. Btw, is it better to select 'Install alongside Windows' or 'Something else' (and create the partitions myself) in the installer?
<Ben64> Nikesh: depends what you want
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, Personal choice really, I do gthe manual always.
<Nikesh> (I actually have to reinstall - I chose the first option and couldn't boot into Ubuntu so I tried installing a second time with the second option and then there was an installation error)
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, ask the channel to help on that if needed, or maybe a why, it may not be needed.
<bubbasaures> more in depth why anyway, if you can
<Nikesh> !ubottu something else
<ubottu> Nikesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nikesh> !ubottu partition install
<ubottu> Nikesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DalekSec> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<doudou01> what happened to ext3cow next3 all versionning filesystems?
<Nikesh> Interesting that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot suggests ` Instead, it is best to do a native install of Ubuntu, and then virtualize the other operating system.`
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, There are as many opinions as there are possibilities, choose what works for you.
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, Do you have two HD's perchance?
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: Yes but only one fits inside the laptop
<Nikesh> I thought of booting through USB -> SATA adaptor, but I heard that could be terribly slow
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, booting what through the usb an install or live?
<bubbasaures> installed*
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: If I simply took out the Windows HDD and booted it through a USB -> SATA adaptor when I needed to use it
<histo> Nikesh: I don't think windows will take to kindly to that.
<histo> it may work
<Nikesh> Yeah seems unlikely. Dual boot sounds like the best, and next would be a VM
<Nikesh> Is there a guide on how to do the 'Something else' option for installing Dual Boot?
<Nikesh> Looking..
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, I would use the channel, it is peer reviewed, not a random web link.
<bubbasaures> or at least check the work here is all ;)
<Nikesh> OK!
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: So then, when I choose 'Something else', I will divide up the unallocated space into /, swap and /home, and I recall and option on where to install the boot, which should I choose?
<Nikesh> And second - How do I specificy to install in UEFI mode? I don't recall seeing an option for that
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, on the first gui of something else boot should be in the HD should be sda, no partitions
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, I had wondered if this was UEFI and if you knew, that is key info.
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, Great UEFI help here, you might be sure where our at is correct and you've booted the live correctly.
<bubbasaures> your*
<Nikesh> my at? I'm waiting for Windows updates to finish so I can start installing Ubuntu >_>
<bubbasaures> Nikesh, You've seen the UEFI wiki, you just seem lost in general is all?
<histo> Nikesh: the ubuntu install should boot in uefi 'mode' and just work.   Typically people disable secure boot and fast boot in their bios.
<Nikesh> bubbasaures: I think I've got it for the moment. I'll wait until I'm actually installing or have installed and need help so it's more clear.
<bubbasaures> cool, best luck. ;)
<Nikesh> histo: OK. I've disabled both
<histo> Nikesh: then you should be good to go. Are you going to dual boot?
<Nikesh> histo: Yeah
<histo> Nikesh: Sounds like you're on the right path thnen.
<goskydiving> I am new to this. I would like to register an IRC name. I have tried googlgin it and it's not completely clear to me.
<goskydiving> is there a chat for IRC questions?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<goskydiving> thank you
<Nikesh> goskydiving: Aloha e komo mai - Welcome
<OerHeks> goskydiving, join #freenode if you canoot fix it
<gagalicious> xdotools .. doesnt record mouse clicks?
<gagalicious> what software do i use after i enable ""desktop sharing" in my ubutnu?
<gagalicious> 14.04
<ultragamecard> sudp apt-get install xrdp
<ultragamecard> for microsoft remote desktop
<ultragamecard> sudo*
<gagalicious> xrdp?
<ultragamecard> remote desktop server
<ultragamecard> x for the linux edition
<goskydiving> I am having issues with obtaining the proper drivers for a particular bluetooth transciever on my newly converted (to linux) laptop. is there a hardware room?
<RubixCu55> I need a new dick This is GitGud telling everyone to join ##socialdawgs and I live in Toronto Canada
<gagalicious> i have four monitors screen... is desktop sharing going to work across all? otherwise is there anything i can do to have them all?
<RubixCu55> I need a new dick This is GitGud telling everyone to join ##socialdawgs and I live in Toronto Canada and I am adopted
<nicomachus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<histo> goskydiving: Do you know what chipset is?
<RubixCu55> !ops
<goskydiving> no but cna't i type something into the terminal to find out what i have?
<JohnnyL> why oes bluetooth work, then it just fails to be recognized or gets reset after tens of minutes. it's not always consistent when either?!!?!
<histo> goskydiving: lspci
<JohnnyL> does
<JohnnyL> im using a sharkk keyboard.
<histo> goskydiving: what make/model laptop might be easier
<ultragamecard> https://hack.chat/?ubuntu
<goskydiving> histo: sadly, an hp proboook 450 (it was free lol)
<histo> goskydiving: let me see what I can find, hold up
<RubixCu55> I need a new dick This is GitGud telling everyone to join ##socialdawgs and I live in Toronto Canada and I am adopted . Find me on ##etc or ##socialdawgs
<histo> goskydiving: it's realtek.   Is it possibly blocked?  check with rfkill list all
<goskydiving> its not showing anything but the wireless LAN
<goskydiving> histo: it's not showing anything but the wireless lan
<histo> hrm...
<goskydiving> histo: it's so strange. i know it has bluetooth because i had multiple devices connected when it was windows
<goskydiving> histo: meaning the hardware is definitely present
<histo> goskydiving: is yours a 450 g0 g1 or g2?
<Kali_Yug1> Why is flash not working anymore
<histo> goskydiving: and is wifi working properly?
<Kali_Yug1> I need flash on a website
<goskydiving> histo: G1
<bubbasaures> Kali_Yug1, FF has it off due to a 0 day
<DalekSec> Kali_Yug1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/FirefoxAndAdobeFlashNPAPI
<JohnnyL> anyone? anyone/
<histo> goskydiving: What is the output of 'lspci | grep Network'
<Kali_Yug1> need to make an account. website says I need flash for it
<histo> Kali_Yug1: you would have to click allow, for that site
<Kali_Yug1> It doesnt even ask me to allow
<histo> Kali_Yug1: refresh the page
<Kali_Yuga> it's to make new emial address
<goskydiving> histo: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Kali_Yuga> Computer says No
<goskydiving> histo: I'm guessing one is for wifi and one is for bluetooth?
<histo> goskydiving: yeah bluetooth should be showing under 'rfkill list all'
<goskydiving> histo: so why is ubuntu ignoring it?
<jkhh> i accidently hit ctrl and some other key. now my whole screen moves based of mouse. How can i return to normal?
<ultragamecard> jkhh: reboot
<jkhh> ugh, i really didnt want to
<histo> goskydiving: Are you using wifi on this laptop?
<goskydiving> I am
<goskydiving> histo: I am
<nicomachus> jkhh: try logging out with ctrl alt del and then logging back in
<nicomachus> if you don't wanna do a full reboot
<bubbasaures> Kali_Yug1, When I turned off the ubuntu config addition in add remove, the flash worked.
<histo> goskydiving: I see several bug reports for that laptop with different chipsets though. Nothing with yours, perhaps try asking on ask.ubuntu.com post your make/model and output of rfkill list and lspci lsusb
<goskydiving> I will try that.
<goskydiving> histo: I will try that. is there a hardware chatroom?
<histo> goskydiving: for general PC hardware yeah ##hardware
<goskydiving> histo: thank you for your time, and your help. have a good day (or night, depending on where you are)
<raj> why isn't sprunge in apt-get?
<bubbasaures> !info sprunge
<ubottu> Package sprunge does not exist in vivid
<histo> raj: because sprunge is a website
<raj> histo, so what should I get to use sprunge?
<histo> raj: <command> | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<histo> raj: I find piping output to termbin.com to be easier.  <command> | nc termbin.com 9999
<histo> raj: there is also the pastebinit package
<raj> so I need an alias if I want to use any of these
<raj> in arch I use a package out of AUR for sprunge
<raj> didn't realize it was basically just an alias
<promet> I'm trying to read a brand spankin' new dvd to an iso file in Ubuntu 14.04. I try "sudo cat /dev/cdrom > <targetfile>" & "sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=./<targetfile.img>", both of which are returning input/output errors. I've enabled css for the drive; anyone know why it won't copy?
<promet> The drive is, relatively, aged though, maybe it's just not up to the new css?
<histo> raj: yeah just edit .bashrc and create an alias then.
<promet> here are the drive specs, if anyone can decipher those: http://www.hastebin.com/ujicikewup.sm
<OerHeks> promet, look in /dev/ what your drive is named, i guess /dev/dvd
<Ben64> it says in the paste... /dev/sr0
<bubbasaures> yeah
<ubuntu-mate_> just a potential newbie. Used linux exclusively for years, but that was along time ago, thinking of coming back, and trying to decide between ubuntu and ubuntu mate. Both seem good. on mate via usb now trying it
<bubbasaures> ubuntu-mate_, Multiple desktops is easy, you can have both and more, if you need.
<gagalicious> is there a way i can share my multiple monitor (quad monitor setup) desktop using some remote desktop sharing software?
<promet> ubuntu-mate_, agreed, if you're running ubuntu-base, you can have several window managers and switch between pretty painlessly
<ubuntu-mate_> the main difference seems to be the mate desktop against the unity desktop, both seem to be configurable. I am leaning towards ubuntu mate
<promet> when I'm doing "pretty things" I use Unity, when I'm doing "hungry things" I use awesome-wm
<ubuntu-mate_> so i can have the unity desktop if i choose mate?
<promet> ubuntu-mate_, yes
<promet> ubuntu-mate_, I mean, I've never done it myself, and unity can be sort of finicky about what it runs alongside sometimes, gnome-shell in particular, but very probably, yes...
<ubuntu-mate_> i used to run mandrake back in the day, and I remember spending 3 days just getting my wireless card to start up again after going to sleep. But in 10 mins in ubuntu, I had my network printer set up, chromecast working, and even netflix streaming. Was surprised how easy it was
<bubbasaures> a finicky unity is an opinion promet no real evidence as you describe alongside DE
<promet> ubuntu-mate, yes; I feel that, same here. Mad community badgers have been very busy in the meantime <*genuflects*>
<promet> things have "tidied up" quite a bit.
<promet> Don't get "cocky" though...lol
<promet> bubbasaures, indeed, could have been me, my hardware, my love of non-free video drivers; just sayin'...
<bubbasaures> promet, Yeah, my first thought outside vanilla who knows. ;O)
<promet> right?
<ubuntu-mate_> oh i have been there and done that :) I am not that much of a "fiddler". My use is fairly pedestrian, I just like the security element of linux, compared to windows. But I moved from a desktop to laptop only and it was just a pain tat is why i stuck with windows
<kryptn> Hiya. What's the best way to figure out why my main keyboard isn't working at some random times?
<promet> I am basically in continual awe of ubuntu development, how so many disparate people, could get so many details right, and get paid so little for it ;)
<CrateZ> if you're bored at your computer you can tune in to our radio at http://www.crate-digger.net enjoy. 8D
<promet> it is humbling...
<nicomachus> kryptn: what kind of keyboard?
<nicomachus> spammers everywhere tonight...
<kryptn> Corsair k95 rgb
<kryptn> Though this logitech one hasn't failed me yet
<bubbasaures> promet, My only concern is separation of opinions and fact is all, gotta wear the bias. ;)
<nicomachus> logitech>too-pricey gaming kbs
<promet> Windows is a sieve; I mean few are "really" safe, but windows is def a sieve...
<kryptn> nicomachus: mechanical > not
<promet> bubbasaures, amen; I am just an "extemporaneous" speaker. I try to keep it tight as I can, but...
<nicomachus> lol. you may check the driver. but I don't have experience with mechs
<nicomachus> is there even a driver?
<kryptn> Worked out of the box. i doubt there's a official driver
<promet> nicomachus, I got fed up with pricey keyboards too, but love logitech though; went and bought a usb "Logitech K120" (bargain basement) keyboard, and I love it. ~16.00 USD
<nicomachus> promet: bought a $10 wireless usb combo keyboad/touchpad for my main keyboard on an HTPC. Best one I own.
<promet> must have poured an entire pint of beer on it by now, still chugging along
<promet> though my "fast twitch" gaming days are probably past ;)
<promet> nicomachus, weird right? Proof that we are getting hosed. I may never buy another back-lit keyboard...
<promet> I will buy a 1.75USD usb overhanging "nightlite" for my 10.00USD keyboard instead. MAD GIBS!
<ubuntu-mate_> thanks for the help guys, take care
<mjbrancato> Who needs backlit keyboards anyways?
<promet> ubuntu-mate_, roger that, be well
<promet> mjbrancato, agreed; need the extra 30 bucks "vanity pricing" more...
<mjbrancato> promet: yah, especially if you touch type or are computer savvy.
<promet> <----officially swearing off vanity gear (unless it's schwag)
<petrvs> never seen a back lit keyboard worth using as a keyboard, so :p
<promet> 'greed
<mjbrancato> Speaking of backlit keyboards, take a look at this beast laptop: https://system76.com/laptops/bonobo
<mjbrancato> not like I would need the backlit keyboard, but it has it on it. I am just amazed that there are laptops this powerful. I mean standard companies don't produce quality like this
<promet> I mean, I bet there are some, it just seems like a very expensive safari...
<pcn_> boa noie
<pcn_> noite
<petrvs> hard to justify hefty laptops with modern wireless speed, IMO
<pcn_> Alguém já usou o virtual box e deu conflito de rede ?
<promet> mjbrancato, wow; looks like you could beat off a good sized mugger with that though...
<OerHeks> !it | pcn_
<ubottu> pcn_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mjbrancato> I don't care if it ways 50 lbs, if it has the power I need, heck yah!! Great for gaming and performance.
<OerHeks> this channel is english only, pcn_
<pcn_> tks
<tonyyarusso> OerHeks: Pretty sure that was Portugese...
<mjbrancato> I have a good question. How do I get application states to save in Ubuntu? Like on certain displays and workspaces. I have this tweak, but it doesn't work.
<OerHeks> oh, my bad :-(
<mjbrancato> This does not work for me: http://i.imgur.com/KMmJByo.png
<promet> mjbrancato, duly noted, and don't get me wrong, I am sorely tempted. My laptop's no "air", that's or sure
<petrvs> mjbrancato: that's a problem for your DE's session manager
<petrvs> mjbrancato: if it's default Ubuntu, that'd be GNOME+compiz
<promet> and hey, beatin' off a mugger is *bonus*
<promet> +3 gaming laptop of bump raising..
<mjbrancato> petrvs, well I was running Ubuntu with Unity and it didn't work. I don't like Unity, so I stripped it out and installed Cinnamon from Linux Mint. I just wish it worked. It is damaging my workflow
<mjbrancato> But it still is based off of Gnome
<petrvs> mjbrancato: that's probably the exact same session manager, GNOME 3's
<petrvs> yeah
<promet> mjbrancato, have you tried awesome-wm, it's all "keyboard-y" and a bit of a learning curve, but works and is quick and light
<petrvs> mjbrancato: ^ very much advise you to ignore that :p
<mjbrancato> petrvs do you know what I would have to do to fix it? I tried researching it, but the closest I found was the compiz plugin I have now in the screenshot, and some other text edit stuff, but it's very ricky
<promet> whenever I bork my unity installs (a lot) it is my rescue wm
<petrvs> he hasn't broken it :p
<mjbrancato> oh it's a DE? eh, I customized a lot with Cinnamon. I love it, haha
<petrvs> mjbrancato: you using nvidia?
<petrvs> no, awesome is a wm, and it has nothing to do with your situation
<mjbrancato> <petrvs> yes nvidia and it even has CUDA!
<petrvs> TMI
<petrvs> mjbrancato: might check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1292398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292398 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Second screen position isn't saved from one session to another" [Low,Triaged]
<mjbrancato> <ubottu> <petrvs> Thank you, I read something simliar to this. I wonder when it will be fixed. But it should still work on the main monitor then?
<mjbrancato> Funny thing is Apple has the same issues where applications don't save in the correct monitors and workspaces
<petrvs> dunno
<petrvs> GNOME 3 is kind of... silly
<petrvs> they abandoned their entire code base
<petrvs> and then their leader quit
 * petrvs shrugs
<mjbrancato> <petrvs> Gnome 3 is a joke, so is Unity. Cinnamon I actually like and is a great fork from Gnome 3
<mjbrancato> Just needs updates and to become more streamlined
<thetrav> I'm trying to set up squid-deb-proxy.  The access control list limits it to ubuntu official repositories.  How do I tell it to cache all packages from everywhere, without caring what the url is?
<petrvs> mjbrancato: cinnamon is not a fork, AFAIK
<petrvs> just a top-level UI reconfig
<mjbrancato> <petrvs> ahh ok, it's just what I have read
<petrvs> reading things will get you into trouble every time :p
<mjbrancato> haha right. Very true, and it breaks things, but then sometimes you learn things.
<mjbrancato> <petrvs> I guess it was originally a fork. And I know I shouldn't take from wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon_%28software%29
<HewwoThere> Hi. How can I set the home directory of a user to be in a different drive?
<mjbrancato> HewwoThere Either set it up as a partition? Or maybe an alias using ln -s source destination. probably not best solutions, but ideas.
<HewwoThere> Well, I'm a bit of a noob...
<petrvs> mjbrancato: mmm, I guess you could call it one, but I doubt they do much development of their own
<petrvs> HewwoThere: usermod, probs
<HewwoThere> Okay. Would a symlink work? Or?
<petrvs> HewwoThere: no harm in trying, sounds pointlessly convoluted, though
<mjbrancato> HewwoThere I have been using symlinks for some of my stuff because I haven't been able to buy a 1tb SSD yet. I wouldn't recommend putting the entire home directory on a different hard drive because of the mounts might not always mount
<HewwoThere> Well. Hm
<mjbrancato> But you should try it
<mjbrancato> I use symlinks all the time
<HewwoThere> I have 4x 1TB SSD's on a dedi I just bought and not sure
<mjbrancato> and for the other hard drive you can just do a fstab mount
<Stephan36> kodi
<Stephan36> #ubuntu
<nicomachus> Stephan36: do you need some help?
<nicomachus> oh he's gone
<Nikesh> I got a fatal error when installing Ubuntu. The error was something like - "'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error." -- I then booted into a live USB, mounted the /dev/sda5 partition at /home/ubuntu/temp and then ran `sudo grub-install --root-directory=/home/ubuntu/temp /dev/sda` and then it gave the error -- "this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible." -- How do I create a BIOS Boot
<nicomachus> Nikesh: are you on the live cd now?
<nicomachus> live usb
<Nikesh> Yes
<nicomachus> do you have chroot?
<Nikesh> The machine is sitting next to this one and booted on the live usb
<Nikesh> nicomachus: in my $PATH?
<Nikesh> If so, yes.
<nicomachus> Nikesh: ok. type in 'ls -lh /boot' and paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com, then link that here.
<Nikesh> OK
<toeshred> is there a way to get avconv to encode mp3's in 14.04?
<toeshred> it keeps telling me libmp3lame is not available
<toeshred> when i use avconv -acodec libmp3lame -i file.wav file.mp3
<Nikesh> nicomachus: paste.ubuntu.com/11880621/
<nicomachus> toeshred: try installing 'libavcodec-extra' and 'libmp3lame'
<anthonyb92> @toeshred if that doesn
<anthonyb92> 't work try the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<toeshred> i have both of those, as well as libavcodec-extra-54
<toeshred> and i also have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<toeshred> maybe i need a reboot
<anthonyb92> what exactly are you getting as an error message?
<nicomachus> Nikesh: 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic'
<petrvs> toeshred: you can use lame directly for wav files
<toeshred> Unknown Decoder: libmp3lame
<nicomachus> you're missing parts of your kernel.
<veebull> anyone here willing to help with a problem involving vagrant on ubuntu 14.04?  No apparent signs of life over @ #vagrant...
<Nikesh> nicomachus: Running
<nicomachus> Nikesh: when it's done, show me 'ls -lh /boot' again
<toeshred> i also tried specifying libmp3lame0 (as it appears in apt)
<anthonyb92> @veebull shoot, I'll give it a go, not too much vagrant experience though
<SchrodingersScat> toeshred: don't you need avconv -i file.wav -acodec libmp3lame file.mp3 ?
<toeshred> SchrodingersScat: I'll give that a try
<SchrodingersScat> toeshred: I thought that - before the -i were attributed to the -i file?
<veebull> anthonyb92: Basically I'm trying to use vagrant to install the VM from http://datasciencetoolbox.org/
<veebull> I've got the VagrantFile setup, and the box gets installed okay...
<toeshred> SchrodingersScat: I think that fixed it, thanks.
<Nikesh> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880646/
<veebull> but it complains about the permissions on the ssh private key file
<SchrodingersScat> toeshred: so my understanding is that you were telling avconv that the wav file was REALLY an mp3, which probably got confusing when it was actually still a wav.  good luck, have fun.
<veebull> and neither vagrant, nor I (using sudo) can change the permissions to 0600 as it wants
<nicomachus> ok, one sec Nikesh. That's progress.
<veebull> insecure permissions = unable to use 'vagrant ssh' to connect to the box.
<anthonyb92> ok, gimme a sec, let me check it out
<Nikesh> nicomachus: Thanks!
<nicomachus> Nikesh: now type 'update-initramfs -vu -k all'
<Nikesh> nicomachus: "update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media"
<anthonyb92> veebull: are you logging into the box as the user vagrant?
<nicomachus> aren't you chroot?
<nicomachus> Nikesh: ^
<Nikesh> nicomachus: I see, sorry I misunderstood the first question. I am not chroot, then.
<veebull> anthonyb92: this is before I ever get into the box... never read anywhere about creating a new user 'vagrant' on the host machine.
<nicomachus> Ok Nikesh. In that case, type in 'sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt'
<nicomachus> Nikesh: where sdXX is your mount partition
<Apteryx> Anyone got the Ubuntu boot splash screen working with FGLRX and LUKS encrypted drive?
<Nikesh> nicomachus: OK. I have /dev/sda5 mounted on /home/ubuntu/temp
<Kali_Yug1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880674/
<Apteryx> I get to the password prompt, but I cannot input any text in there, and I cannot do anything from there, as if it's frozen.
<nicomachus> Nikesh: fine. now 'for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /home/ubuntu/temp$i; done
<Apteryx> my /etc/default/grub has the following: quiet splash nomodeset
<veebull> anthonyb92: As far as I can tell, the process *is* trying to login as the user 'vagrant' (on the guest VM)
<veebull> Then I get this:
<veebull>     default: Vagrant insecure key detected. Vagrant will automatically replace
<veebull>     default: this with a newly generated keypair for better security.
<hypernova> hello
<veebull>     default: Inserting generated public key within guest...
<veebull>     default: Removing insecure key from the guest if its present...
<veebull>     default: Key inserted! Disconnecting and reconnecting using new SSH key...
<veebull> The private key to connect to the machine via SSH must be owned
<veebull> by the user running Vagrant. This is a strict requirement from
<veebull> SSH itself. Please fix the following key to be owned by the user
<nicomachus> !pastebin | veebull
<ubottu> veebull: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hypernova> has anyone been able to get star wars the old republic working on ubuntu
<hypernova> i can not ;(
<nicomachus> hypernova: try #playonlinux
<hypernova> thanks ;P
<Kali_Yug1> Can somebody tell me why this happend? do I have to remove the ppa??
<Kali_Yug1> Failed to fetch
<Kali_Yug1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880674/
<anthonyb92> veebull: what are the permissions on the ~/.ssh folder
<Nikesh> nicomachus: Sorry there must be a bash syntax error? It says `: No such file or directory"
<veebull> anthonyb92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880683/
<Nikesh> nicomachus: Never mind. I was typing the '
<Nikesh> nicomachus: OK, so those are mounted
<nicomachus> Ok cool Nikesh. Now 'sudo chroot /home/ubuntu/temp'
<Nikesh> nicomachus: OK cool. Now do I re-do the above few steps?
<veebull> Its not the .ssh folder its griping about
<Ben64> Kali_Yug1: yep
<veebull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880688/
<nicomachus> yea, show me 'ls -lh /boot' again Nikesh
<Nikesh> nicomachus: Thanks! OK. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880689/
<nicomachus> oh yea, that all looks fine.
<anthonyb92> veebull: and you can't just change the permissions of the key in an elevated shell?
<nicomachus> Nikesh: now type 'update-initramfs -vu -k all'
<veebull> anthonyb92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880694/
<veebull> does nothing whatsoever
<Nikesh> nicomachus: OK. It did its thing and finished now
<nicomachus> and Nikesh: your original problem was asking about creating a bios boot partition, but it looks like you've got this install set up as EFI. Are you dual booting with Windows?
<Nikesh> nicomachus: Yes, thanks for clarifying that.
<Nikesh> Yes I am dual booting
<nicomachus> Nikesh: is this is an older machine?
<jomb> hola
<Nikesh> nicomachus: No, I just got it a few days ago. Acer ES1-11M
<Nikesh> nicomachus: I need Windows for a work thing but I prefer Ubuntu. Thanks for the guidance this far!
<nicomachus> Ok. Well if that update's done, then see if it'll boot now. If not, you may need someone more familiar with EFI boots...
<Nikesh> OK. Testing now
<Nikesh> I'll unmount the drives?
<nicomachus> yes Nikesh.
<Mightykiko> I am stuck at grub. What should i do?
<Nikesh> nicomachus: Sorry - getting target busy errors
<nicomachus> jomb: solo hablas espanol? o hablas ingles tambien?
<nicomachus> Nikesh: make sure you exit the chroot first.
<Nikesh> nicomachus: In the chroot I typed `exit`
<jomb> solo español
<jomb> mira estoy probando xchat desde linux mint
<nicomachus> !es | jomb
<ubottu> jomb: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kali_Yug1> I can't delete the ppa somehow. It still says Failed to fetch?
<jomb> oki gracias
<nicomachus> de nada jomb
<nicomachus> Nikesh: I'm not sure, I've had that problem myself a few times.
<Ben64> jomb: Linux Mint no es un derivado de Ubuntu apoyado. Por favor, buscar apoyo en el # linuxmint-help en irc.spotchat.org
<akurilin> question: I'm running 64bit trusty, but it looks like apt is still at least indexing i386 packages. Is this normal?
<akurilin> Do I want to disable it?
<Ben64> akurilin: yes, no
<anderson_> hi
<anderson_> all
<nicomachus> I sure as heck don't know enough spanish to attempt to troubleshoot linux in it... lol
<akurilin> Ben64: the way I realized this is that I set up apt-mirror locally and realized that I still have to download the 384 packages
<anderson_> algum BR ?
<akurilin> 386
<Ben64> nicomachus: shouldn't send someone to the spanish ubuntu channel for mint though
<nicomachus> oh I totally missed that.
<ovranon> so where is the anonymous group?
<nicomachus> ovranon: not here.
<ovranon> lol
<anderson_> ola
<Kali_Yug1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880711/
<anderson_> ola
<akurilin> Ben64: I figured I can add [arch=amd64] to sources.list
<akurilin> to specialize the source
<akurilin> that pretty much solved it
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: do you have an internet connection?
<Ben64> akurilin: at the expense of breaking multiarch, sure
<Kali_Yug1> Hello I am here :D
<anderson_> hi Hitler
<anderson_> jjajajaja
<Ben64> anderson_: don't play here
<anderson_> sorry
<anderson_> praink
<akurilin> Ben64: I still have the default sources available in the list, I'm just using a local cache for the 64 bit ones
<nicomachus> hey, gotta ask Kali_Yug1. try sudo apt-get clean
<Ben64> akurilin: ah ok
<Kali_Yug1> hold on
<anderson_> pranks
<Ben64> anderson_: read this https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<Kali_Yug1> still?
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: still what?
<anderson_> beleza
<Kali_Yug1> the same error message when I try to delete the ppa
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: try update again
<Kali_Yug1> I also used sudo ppa-purge
<nicomachus> did you try to update again after apt-get clean?
<Kali_Yug1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880730/
<Waddup> hi, im trying to mount my raid but im getting errors, im using ubuntu 14.04 server trusty tahr. heres a log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11877052/
<anderson_> hello
<anderson_> all
<anderson_> obrigado pela atenção
<anderson_> algum BR
<nicomachus> anderson_: I'm sorry, we only speak english here. What language do you speak?
<anthonyb92> veebull: maybe this can help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22922891/vagrant-ssh-authentication-failure
<HewwoThere> How can I automatically backup my MySQL databases?
<ChauffeR> portuguese
<ChauffeR> br? br? br? br?
<Kali_Yug1> deutsch junge ihr muesst deutsch reden
<nicomachus> ChauffeR: idk man... coulda been... something else.
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: it's strange that you're just getting a 404 from launchpad.
<ekem> HewwoThere, ask in #mysql, but usually just dump the tables and zip it
<Kali_Yug1> should I restart router could it be my internet?
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: nah that wouldn't be it.
<HewwoThere> I know how to backup the databases, but I'm just wondering how I can make a bash script? If it expects my password?
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: you may try removing them from the GUI under system settings -> Software & Updates -> Other Software
<ekem> either prompt for the pass or store it in plaintext
<ekem> in a cof file
<ekem> conf*
<Waddup> hmm
<anthonyb92> veebull: if your ssh configs are default/sane then the only thing I can think of is permissions in and of your ~/.ssh directory. That or maybe the key it came with, try replacing it with the one found here https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mitchellh/vagrant/master/keys/vagrant.pub
<Kali_Yug1> are there not important?
<ekem> .my.cnf
<akurilin> Is there any other way to tell apt how to prioritize sources besides order in sources.list?
<Kali_Yug1> I have kubuntu it isn't there :(
<akurilin> e.g. say I don't want to mess with sources.list and want to add to sources.list.d/ instead
<akurilin> how do I instruct it to prioritize those sources instead?
<bubbasaures> Kali_Yug1, You have to check ppa's for your release.
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: I mean... have you tried a reboot?
<nicomachus> Otherwise I got nothing. The 404 makes me think it might be on launchpad's end.
<Kali_Yug1> Ok I found it. I removed the checkmarks in the GUI
<Kali_Yug1> I try again apt-get update
<acetakwas> hello guys
<Kali_Yug1> worked like charm over the gui ? thx a lot worked
<acetakwas> I am having issues with compiz
<Kali_Yug1> No Err this time
<acetakwas> I don't know how it suddenly got missing in just under a few days
<acetakwas> I had ran the app last week only to type it in my dash and not find it
<bubbasaures> acetakwas, YOu have the desktop compiz is still there, what app?
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: that's only halfway now.
<nicomachus> You're going to want that ppa. you just need to switch the mirror.
<Kali_Yug1> ok I didn't see any errors showing up?
<acetakwas> I have tried resinstalling using all the commands I could find, I would get a prompt to download; it would show me the size but end up failing to download
<acetakwas> bubbasaures, compiz app
<Kali_Yug1> how am I going to do this. I thoght just removing
<nicomachus> Kali_Yug1: yea because it's not checking that ppa anymore. But that ppa is an important one.
<nicomachus> Check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856375
<bubbasaures> acetakwas, compizconfig-settings-manager?
<acetakwas> bubbasaures, yes it fails to install
<bubbasaures> acetakwas, Show us that in a pastebin.
<bubbasaures> acetakwas, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager | pastebinit      if you have pastebinit installed
<Kali_Yug1> well there talking about just removing them. and some program called fix404
<veebull_> anthonyb92: think I found the problem
<veebull_> I was following the directions out of the book 'Data Science at the Command Line'
<veebull_> The site 'datasciencetoolbox.org' referenced a slightly different VM... which works just fine.
<bindi> i'm installing ubuntu 15.04 on a "fakeraid" raid0 atm (intel chipset raid), and surprisingly the installer gave no errors and looks like its going to work... do you think the bootloader will be installed successfully?
<bindi> last time i tried this, there were problems
<acetakwas> http://pastebin.com/Z5j4asVG
<bubbasaures> acetakwas, This saucy?
<bindi> ahha, here we go. "executing grub install /dev/sda failed"
<acetakwas> bubbasaures, nicomachus, http://pastebin.com/Z5j4asVG
<acetakwas> bubbasaures, yes
<acetakwas> bubbasaures, 13.10 (32-bit)
<Kali_Yug1> I try restarting be right back.
<bubbasaures> 13.10 | acetakwas
<bubbasaures> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<acetakwas> okay, but how can I fix this in the meantime?
<OerHeks> ouch, no heartbleed, no moodle security update ..
<acetakwas> I would like to setup compiz and conky
<OerHeks> upgrade, acetakwas
<bubbasaures> acetakwas, upgrade
<acetakwas> OerHeks, I don't have sufficient data to upgrade yet
<nicomachus> sufficient data...?
<acetakwas> yes, data bandwidth
<nicomachus> oh geez you poor soul.
<acetakwas> or "internet bandwidth"
<OerHeks> good luck then.
<n3031> hey I have black border around my applications In Ubuntu 14.04
<n3031> can any body help me fix this
<bubbasaures> n3031, Have you messed with the theme, a pic would be nice.
<acetakwas> guys will I loose my installed apps when I upgrade?
<nicomachus> n3031: are you using an HDMI cable? and what graphics drivers do you have installed?
<n3031> I had my screen messed up reinstall unity
<n3031> Intel video drivers
<Kali_Yuga> restarting didn't work
<n3031> now I have black borders around around my applications
<OerHeks> acetakwas, not if they are from our repo's, ppa's will be disabled.
<acetakwas> okay thanks
<n3031> no did not work
<bindi> hmm, seems i accidentally installed grub on my usb stick
<bindi> i can use that to boot my raid installation..
<nicomachus> n3031: are you using an HDMI cable?
<bindi> ok wow that was easy
<bindi> i just did "sudo grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_bfbdgfiha_Volume0p5"
 * nicomachus just realized he forgot to re-enable ppas after 15.04 upgrade...
<OerHeks> nicomachus, set a calendar reminder @ October 22, 2015 for 15.10 :-D
<nicomachus> Lol
<nicomachus> at least it was all non-essential stuff... spotify, cairo-dock.
<OerHeks> Only dropbox and snappy-dev
<Waddup> hi, im trying to mount my raid but im getting errors, im using ubuntu 14.04 server trusty tahr. heres a log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11877052/
<doctorly> Does anyone use time tracking application in terminal or vim for tracking hours in web development or something similar? I am looking for suggestions.
<OerHeks> hmmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/11877052/ is taking ages to load here ..
<bindi> that pastebin link says "an error has occured in the pastebin software"
<OerHeks> bindi, thanks, i see it too
<nicomachus> OerHeks: wth was that paste?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, not sure, i am trying to find out where to report.
<OerHeks> strange, one number up works fine
<nicomachus> I got it to load, but it's HUGE. 347000 lines.
<OerHeks> ohhhhh that is the trouble...
<nicomachus> and then I closed it and now it won't open again. lol
<rypervenche> lol
<nicomachus> oh, got it again.
<OerHeks> Waddup, paste too long, can you shorten it to the last .. say 1000 lines?
<nicomachus> 347616 lines to be exact.
<nicomachus> yes, definitely don't need all the "yes/no" queries.
<nicomachus> "Fix? yes". That's 347598 lines of it.
<Blue1> wow mozilla blocked flash
<nicomachus> here's the last block of fixes plus the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11880909/
<nicomachus> OerHeks^
<OerHeks> Blue1, known issue,Firefox has Flash blocked due to vulnerabilities.
<OerHeks> ther eshould be a flash update waiting
<wheresmypaaants> Hello, IRC Members. I came home today to use my computer and found it in "emergency mode." I entered the root password and did some looking around and can't find an issue. I tried to start the X server to see if I could resolve it through the UI and the X Server crashed. I'd really prefer to fix this rather than to re-install  Ubuntu, so any and all help is much appreciated.
<OerHeks> * there
<JoeyWheeras> This is GitGud and i want you to join ##socialdawgs
<nicomachus> Waddup: what happened to those disks?
<Mightykiko> How setup DOS Emulator to use .exe program?
<nicomachus> Mightykiko: you want ##winehq
<nicomachus> #winehq, sorry
<Mightykiko> You mean Wine?
<Mightykiko> Is it different from wine?
<nicomachus> Yes, you'll want to run the .exe in wine, but the guys on the #winehq channel can help show you how to do that.
<OerHeks> !info bochs
<ubottu> bochs (source: bochs): IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6-2 (vivid), package size 933 kB, installed size 3751 kB
<Blue1> i checked to see if there was anything newer in the repos but 11.2 is the latest
<Mightykiko> How to change to #wineq?
<Blue1> Mightykiko: do a /j #wineq
<nicomachus> Mightykiko: it's /j #winehq
<Rocketeer99> So I have a touchscreen laptop convertible, and I had some questions about touch support
<Rocketeer99> It seems that some applications like nautilus and rythmbox work perfectly with the touchscreen
<Rocketeer99> At least as far as scrolling is concerned
<Rocketeer99> But why can't I scroll the dash with a touchscreen?
<OerHeks> Blue1, i got this update, flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.481.ubuntu0.15.04.1, 11.2.202.481.ubuntu0.15.04.2
<Rocketeer99> I've got these great big icons that are perfect for a touchscreen but I can't scroll between them. Anybody have any ideas?
<wheresmypaaants> Could the problem be that I deleted a partition that FStab was configured to mount?
<nicomachus> Rocketeer99: have you looked into Ubuntu Touch?
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, and with your onscreen keyboard?
<Rocketeer99> nicomchus: Ubuntu touch is really immature for keyboard and mouse
<OerHeks> wheresmypaaants, good find, most likely yes?
<Rocketeer99> It's a convertible laptop tablet, that I mostly use as a laptop.
<wheresmypaaants> OerHeks: I just commented it out of the file from emergency mode, gonna try a normal boot and hope for the best
<Rocketeer99> OerHeks: I have onboard installed and it works alright
<wheresmypaaants> Update: booted
<bindi> yo, i just installed ubuntu-desktop, rebooted, tried to select that session (using mate desktop atm), i try to log in but it just flashes black and goes back
<quint> how do i identify whether or not my network card was recognized by linux?
<aeon-ltd> quint: dmesg if you just inserted it, it will be the most recent log
<aeon-ltd> quint: otherwise you can look through lsusb and lspci
<quint> right forgot about dmesg.
<neo1691> There is nice network proxy gui in ubuntu 15.04, I can set the system wide proxy from the gui. I want to know what is the name of that gui app so that I can call it from dmenu? or does it have a command line interface?
<quint> "Invalid MAC address found in EEPROM"
<quint> that sounds tricky.
<quint> is the card shot?
<Rocketeer99> OerHeks: Onboard works to sort in the dash, but the workflow there is open onboard, click the dash, type on the onscreen keyboard, click the app or file I wanted, then close onboard
<aeon-ltd> quint: i think that's a question for ##hardware
<Rocketeer99> And there's no way to scroll the filters on the side
<quint> aeon-ltd, i'll check with those fellows then, thanks
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, sounds like it needs fixing, file a bugreport?
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, wait, i found a bugreport > https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1235056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1235056 in Unity 7.2 "Unity Dash doesn't have touch-screen scrolling gestures" [Medium,Triaged]
<OerHeks> confirm it please, there is already a recent confirmation
<nicomachus> neo1691: network-manager
<Rocketeer99> ubottu: So it's a known bug and already filed?
<ubottu> Rocketeer99: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rocketeer99> Well then I won't ask you if you think it might be fixed before unity8
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, yes, but your confirmation might help speed up the dev's
<Rocketeer99> OerHeks: I'll confirm this affects me too then
<zlinux> hi
<OerHeks> name the filters on the side
<Rocketeer99> Then I have a slightly different question about the same laptop
<OerHeks> hi zlinux
<zlinux> i've been using CentOS on Desktop since 2004, should I switch to Ubuntu or not?
<zlinux> OerHeks: hi :)
<Rocketeer99> How can I autodetect when I fold it into tablet mode and disable the touchpad?
<zlinux> I use my desktop for business, web development and web related biz.
<OerHeks> zlinux, that is a choise you have to make, install ubuntu side-by side and see what works best for you
<ravikanth> I get this error message when I try to install ubuntu - image - https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/wvu87ULAvXWmMwVcXy860jmNNRarpkpa/IMG_20150715_095623_HDR.jpg
<zlinux> OerHeks: may be I need to choose the Desktop Environment first
<ravikanth> Laptop model number - ACER Aspire s7-391
<zlinux> what will i lose if I don't use Unity on Ubunto?
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, what model convertable?
<zlinux> like for example, Kubuntu (KDE)
<OerHeks> maybe someone got there before
<zlinux> or other
<SchrodingersScat> respect
<bubbasaures>  ravikanth anything close, is that your input?
<nicomachus> lol
<Rocketeer99> OerHeks: Lenovo Yoga S1
<ravikanth> @bubbsaures That is what I see when I try to install it
<ravikanth> bubbsaures That is what I see when I try to install it
<bubbasaures> ravikanth, Are you typing in kolkata?
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, disable touchpad fn F6 >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450066/rotate-touchscreen-and-disable-the-touchpad-on-yoga-2-pro-in-rotated-mode
<nicomachus> bubbasaures: is it recognizing kolkata? looks like he has english selected, but the english version of kolkata is calcutta
<ravikanth> bubbasaures We chose from the map
<ravikanth> I am not able to continue further
<OerHeks> i think it works the same for your model?
<Rocketeer99> I saw that and tried it - fn f6 doesn't work
<Rocketeer99> Regular F6 brightens my screen a bit
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Heh, maybe so, I was trying to figure out where that is.
<nicomachus> I had to google it
<nicomachus> dunno why it would give that dialog box though
<bubbasaures> ravikanth, You catch that
<Rocketeer99> I could write a script to disable the touchpad and set it to a custom keyboard shortcut, but I was hoping to find an autodetect for turning the screen around
<SchrodingersScat> zlinux: you would lose space if you later installed something with a bunch of dependencies normally in ubuntu-desktop, that's all I can think of.
<ravikanth> bubbasaures, I did not understand nicomachus
<nicomachus> ravikanth: did you select english as the language for the install?
<ravikanth> nicomachus: yes
<zlinux> SchrodingersScat: if I need KDE, i better use Kubuntu?
<nicomachus> ravikanth: In American English, kolkata is spelled "Calcutta". So it may not be recognizing kolkata as a city.
<ravikanth> nicomachus: I chose it from the map and it showed us as kolkata
<nicomachus> ah, ok.
<Rocketeer99> OerHeks: I was thinking somthing like an acpi event detection triggering various activities like disable keyboard/touchpad
<ravikanth> nicomachus: I don't even know what to search for in google !
<ravikanth> Strange error
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, i am not sure this whole tread is the same model > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193327 but there are a lot of scripts on it about the same issue, and on page #2 answer 15 this guy mentioned hanging it on a ACPI event
<r0th3d> hi
<bubbasaures> ravikanth, Does it show this with a click anywhere else? How about typing Calcutta
<ravikanth> bubbasaures: I havent tried clicking anywhere else. Let me try that
<Rocketeer99> OerHecks: That's a very cool thread, I'll look into the things they recommended
<nicomachus> bubbasaures: he says he didn't type kolkata, it auto-filled when he clicked the map.
<Rocketeer99> Thanks so much for finding that
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, We see the weirdest stuff here is all I'll say. ;)
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, somewhere they mention github / spin >> https://github.com/wdbm/spin
<OerHeks> might be the tool you are looking for
<nicomachus> bubbasaures: were you here for the 347616 line paste?
<Rocketeer99> a question: That seems to be systemd dependant, and I haven't upgraded to 15.04 yet
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, yeah, lol
<Rocketeer99> A lot of that thread, that is
<SchrodingersScat> zlinux: probably the best place to start
<OerHeks> Rocketeer99, looking at the dat, 2014, i guess it is not speciall for systemD
<OerHeks> *date
<Rocketeer99> Alright, sounds good!
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<neo1691> nicomachus: network-manager command not found on cli?
<neo1691> And also not working in dmenu run. There is something called as NetworkManager, which doesn't starts anything.
<nicomachus> neo1691: sorry, 'nm-connection-editor'
<neo1691> nicomachus: Thanks a lot. But this one is for configuring the network. I wanted the other one, where we can specify the proxy. The one that has the airplane mode on/off button on it's top right corner.
<nicomachus> ok, neo1691, you can access that from the Dash with 'network', but I'm not sure about from the terminal.
<neo1691> nicomachus: yes. I am using bspwm instead of unity . So I cannot access bash
<neo1691> s/bash/dash
<nicomachus> lol. well I'm just striking out then.
<nicomachus> new batter.
 * nicomachus hits the dugout
<ravikanth> bubbasaures: nicomachus: There was something about disabling raid. We did that and it worked. Thanks for your help.
<nicomachus> well then.... ok.
<Mikaela> Hi, I installed Ubuntu (MATE) 15.04 back to my laptop. However WLAN doesn't work now, `rfkill list` says <http://sprunge.us/TSQZ>, but nothing is blocked and `rfkill unblock all` changes nothing.
<Mikaela> nm-applet says that "Wifi is not enabed" and right click and "Enable Wifi" doesn't do anything. If I really disable Wifi from hardware switch it says "Wifi has been disabled with hardware button."
<Mikaela> The card is Ralink RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe and inxi says that it uses driver rt2800pci. It has worked always before out of the box and currently works on Windows 10 (dualbooted) without issues. Any suggestions?
<nicomachus> Mikaela: try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<nicomachus> wlan0 obviously being your card... which may be a different number
<Mikaela> nicomachus: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<nicomachus> Mikaela: if you turn that switch off and run 'rfkill list' does it show hard block as on?
<nicomachus> s/on/yes
<Mikaela> nicomachus: the second device becomes hard blocked in addition to soft blocked http://sprunge.us/EICL
<nicomachus> well at least it's not a defective switch.
<Mikaela> I think if it was defective, Windows would also have issues
<nicomachus> well, defective in being read by 15.04.
<Mikaela> oh, I see
<nicomachus> but it's not. try 'rfkill unblock wifi' instead of all
<Mikaela> nothing changes
<nicomachus> ok. This blog post: http://pkadetiloye.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-wireless-disabled-siocsifflags.html
<nicomachus> says to delete /dev/rfkill and then reboot to regenerate it.
<Mikaela> trying
<neo1691> is not able to switch proxy without logging out of bspwm :(
<neo1691> isn't that way to send statuses on irc is /say?
<Mikaela> nicomachus: situation didn't change and I forgot to say earlier that the hardware button (combined to f12 and requires fn) shows red light which means that WLAN is blocked with it (not in this case) or that there is driver issue (if I understand it correctly)
<nicomachus> Mikaela: you ran 'sudo rm /dev/rfkill' and then rebooted, but no change?
<Mikaela> nicomachus: yes, you didn't see disconnect at IRC, because I ssh to remote shell
<nicomachus> Mikaela: there should be an rfkill toggle in the bios somewhere as well that may get it.
<Mikaela> nicomachus: I have never seen one and if there was one, I don't think Windows would work. I booted it after installing Ubuntu MATE and getting this issue to see that it works on that side.
<Mikaela> I can go to check just in case though
<nicomachus> other than that, you can try blacklisting the hp driver.
<Rocketeer99> So I found this:https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=9671.0 and I have a question. Is there any way I can trigger scripts on ACPI events if I'm not on 15.04 with systemd
<Rocketeer99> Second post is the relevant one
<Mikaela> Nothing relevant to WLAN or rfkill in BIOS that I can see. What is the hp driver called as, just hp? nicomachus
<wagtag> I recently upgraded to 15.10 and now mplayer seems to cause a kernel panic / freeze after playing for 15 minutes to an hour. Any suggestions how to troubleshoot this?
<ssn> hi guys
<ssn> for some reason, my new ubuntu server install requires no password for sudo (first user i created during the install)
<ssn> there is no NOPASSW option in etc/sudoers
<SchrodingersScat> !15.10 | wagtag
<ubottu> wagtag: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ssn> why is this user passwordless?
<Ben64> ssn: are you sure you installed ubuntu server? I don't think that is the default
<wagtag> guh. I keep typing to wrong. I mean 15.04 of course
<ssn> Ben64: yes that is what i am using
<Ben64> where did you get the iso
<wagtag> I upgraded from 14.10
<ssn> Ben64: ubuntu.com
<ssn> 14.04 lts
<ssn> how can i change this behaviour?
<Ben64> change the file using visudo
<ssn> i want a password promt for the users in the sudo group
<ssn> the file is ok
<ssn> why would i change it?
<Ben64> because you want to change it...
<ssn> it has these three lines
<ssn> %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<ssn> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ssn> root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<r0th3d> o
<ssn> ok got it
<ssn> the sudoers.d was not included but for some reason, it still uses the confi files in /etc/sudoers.d/
<Mikaela> modprobe -r hp_wmi starts claiming that WLAN hs been disabled with hardware switch and modprobing it again and pressing the switch doesn't change that
<Mikaela> modprobe -r rt2800pci again makes WLAN disappear from menu entirely.
<drfoobaz> This may be a stupid question, but does anyone know how I could pipe my bash prompt into something every time it's displayed?
<stack12> just what you type or the output?
<drfoobaz> The prompt itself.
<drfoobaz> The PS1 variable in your bashrc.
<stack12> type history in bash... is that what you want?
<drfoobaz> No. You know the prompt? The default one is like "[user@host] ~ "
<drfoobaz> I want to pipe that into lolcat, so it looks pretty. xD
<stack12> i don't know how to do it automaticially
<drfoobaz> Yeah, the only thing I know about the prompt is how to change it with PS1.
<papyrus> can someone help me with this error I'm getting?  It happens when I try to use service ssh restart. ssh.serviceFailed to restart ssh.service: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files
<papyrus> ah nm
<papyrus> I wasn't root
 * neo1691 figured out how to update his status on irc!
<method> hi dears pls am looking for a channel for security experts
<method> hi
<ssn> method: whats up?
<method> am good and you dear
<neo1691> hi method
<method> am great and you neol
<Mikaela> issue resolved with bios update from Insyde HD20 F.35 --> F.48 on Windows side, that makes no sense to me, but as it works I am probably happy. thanks
<kaka> hey guys, i am getting grub rescue error, after using ls its giving error: unknown file system.
<bubbasaures> kaka, Can  you boot any linux, ;ive or installed?
<bubbasaures> live*
<kaka> no
<bubbasaures> kaka, you have no live? is this broken on the computer your at. Basically we need more details, a little cause and effect you know.
<kaka> actually i was installing windows over ubuntu but formatting it. but the installation could not be complete
<kaka> and after that when i switched on my laptop i got the error of grub rescue
<bubbasaures> kaka, sounds broken, without a live your kinda stuck.
<kaka> tell me how to uninstall ubuntu
<bubbasaures> kaka, Did you remove the ubuntu partitions to install windows?
<kaka> do i need live ubuntu cd now?
<kaka> yes
<bubbasaures> kaka, Than all you have is grub in the mbr, not an issue, nothing is there to boot, just install what you want it will load a bootloader.
<kaka> ok means if i wanna install windows 7 now i just have to put that CD and boot loader will open?
<bubbasaures> kaka, The disk boots itself, nothing to do with a botloader in the mbr, be sure it boots the disk.
<kaka> ok let me try
<Dusti[n]> ok so im rocking 14.04 LTS
<Dusti[n]> and was wondering how to upgrade to the newer version9s0
<Dusti[n]> *version(s)
<bazhang> !upgrade | Dusti[n]
<ubottu> Dusti[n]: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ircnode0> hi, I got low-graoguc problem in Ubuntu 14.04. When I start computer I will get "The system is running in low-graphics mode", like in this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error . I have tried methods in the link : greeter, memory. I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu os. One thing I personally noticed: The error occurs in Linux 3.16.0-43-generic
<ircnode0>  version, when I switch to Linux 3.16.0.41-generic everything works. Somebody know what prevent from using full graphic mode in Linux 3.16.0.43-generic version?
<ircnode0> *prevent me from using ...
<Mightykiko> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. And i am not connected to network. Under my network there are "browse network" and "connect to server"
<Spodermen_sweg> Try settings-> network maybe u have airplane mode enabled
<drmagoo> ircnode0: what graphics card do you use?
<bq> is there a way to save my session so next reboot restores my session?
<Aggeloz100> hi
<Aggeloz100> HIII
<lquidfire> Hi guys! I cannot figure out my boot/grub/grub2/easybcd issue. Could anyone pls help me out?
<cfhowlett> !grub | lquidfire
<ubottu> lquidfire: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lquidfire> well, my issue doesnt seem to be covered in there
<ObrienDave> what is the issue?
<madghost> hi all
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, greetings, human
<lquidfire> hello
<lquidfire> the thing is rather complicated (for me). So
<ObrienDave> LOL was going to call you bot ;P but, i won't go there ;P
<madghost> can I ask a question... I have Ubuntu, then I used Gnome-ubuntu, after press key 'Super', I can se all started windows, how can I do it in Ubuntu with Unity ?
<cfhowlett> madghost, you'd have to change the keybinding.  doing so means you'd need to reassign or lose the present "Super" setting which invokes the ubuntu dash
<OerHeks> Super + W
<OerHeks> or hold Super key to see a brief help page
<lquidfire> I have 2 hdd's. one contains win7, the other (which BIOS boots) has a sda1 swap -- sda2 a linuxOS -- sda3 linuxdata -- sda4 a linuxOS
<madghost> OerHeks: wow!!! so easy! thank you!
<lquidfire> sda4 was installed after sda2, which had grub2 in place. sda4 has CentOS on it, and it has grub1, it seems. but my easyBCD, tho pointing to sda2 (which should ahve the grub2) does always show the grub screen of CentOS install :(
<ObrienDave> lquidfire, have you looked into grub-customizer?
<lquidfire> i tried grub-update, grub install, and everything i could think of, and it says it generates grub2 fine and all, showing all the required menu entries, but when i reboot, it wont show it, but CentOS's grub
<lquidfire> no, never heard of
<lquidfire> both linux installs i left the grub install as default, so i assume they both isntalled it to the drive's MBR
<lquidfire> for one thing, in EasyBCD i cannot point to that, but only to partitions. But when i do that, i end up with CentOS's grub menu
<ObrienDave> in case you're interested: https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<lquidfire> im just confused as to how this works
<lquidfire> thank you :)
<ObrienDave> can't guarantee it will help your situation. but worth a look-see
<lquidfire> ill give it a shot, ty :)
<yzT> hey guys, any ideas about how to remove this? http://s29.postimg.org/81ranksvr/xchat.jpg After installing xchat that "notification" showed up there, and it's always there even when xchat is closed (and systray icon option is disabled as well..). If I click there, another instance of xchat will open.
<ObrienDave> yea, uninstall xchat and install hexchat. same look and feel
<bazhang> yzT, get rid of xchat install hexchat, doing that is much easier
<brontosaurusrex> yzT: use weechat like all the cool people.
<cfhowlett> yzT, xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is the replacement
<yzT> didn't know about that
<brontosaurusrex> xchat is a poor clone of amirc from 2000, not worth using at all, same with hexchat
<ObrienDave> to each their own ;P
<brontosaurusrex> just telling you the all truth
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, in your opinion
<cfhowlett> brontosaurusrex, let's move on
<brontosaurusrex> cfhowlett: ok, iam done
<yzT> the same plugins work in hexchat?
<ObrienDave> yes
<yzT> ok
<yzT> well... switching client xD
<ObrienDave> you can inquire in #hexchat and #hexchat-offtopic
<ObrienDave> tingping is the maintainer
<verb5> :) has anyone tried thunderbird for irc chat ?
<ObrienDave> horrible ;P
<verb5> what is so horrible ?
<ObrienDave> thunderbird for IRC
<verb5> why do you think so ?
<ObrienDave> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<verb5> guys since i have installed mate on my ubuntu 14.04 i dont have any applet for audio adjustment
<verb5> any idea howto install such appplet ?
<ObrienDave> look for pulse audio control
<brontosaurusrex> verb5: iam using volti
<ObrienDave> PulseAudio volume control
<Dusti[n]> so if i go from 14.04 LTS to 14.04.1 i have to download the iso?
<utopiah> hi #ubuntu  , does audio/usb adapter work well? stuff like http://www.amazon.de/btAsinTitle-Sound-Mikrofon-Soundkarte-Adapter/dp/B001MX4QGS/ref=pd_bxgy_147_img_y
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], no, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> utopiah, sometimes.  make sure the hardware you select specifies linux support or you're gonna have a bad time.
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<bazhang> verb5, apt-cache search applet and see what that brings up in the terminal
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], what is the output of     cat /etc/issue
<utopiah> cfhowlett: so it does need drivers, that's bad news for me... maybe I should try to get a bluetooth speaker instead
<cfhowlett> utopiah, again: choose hardware that explicitly supports linux and you should be fine.
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<utopiah> thank you
<cfhowlett> utopiah, see the !hcl.  happy2help!
<Dusti[n]> sorry its taking me so long im working with a new irc client and on top of that i cant copy from the terminal
<Dusti[n]> or atleast i dont know how to
<cfhowlett> !pastebinit | Dusti[n]
<ubottu> Dusti[n]: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], like anything else, highlight, right-click, copy :)
<Dusti[n]> yeah not in this terminal
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, here's a query: how to echo the command and capture the output in a paste from one single line?
<Dusti[n]> standby ill get it
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, no clue.
<Matthias_> hey hey i want to order a mx4 ubuntu phone and i want to know how it is about root system
<cfhowlett> !touch | Matthias_,
<ubottu> Matthias_,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Matthias_> thx
<Matthias_> sry
<Dusti[n]> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ObrienDave> cool, you already have the latest version :)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, latest !LTS version
<Dusti[n]> hum? i might have messed up somewhere then
<cfhowlett> !lts | Dusti[n], LTS only means fewer headaches but you miss out on very newest shiny stuff.  it's a trade off.  Me?  LTS only
<ubottu> Dusti[n], LTS only means fewer headaches but you miss out on very newest shiny stuff.  it's a trade off.  Me?  LTS only: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], why do you say that? it's an automatic point (.2) upgrade
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, yea, yea, LTS     PFFFFFFT! :)
<Dusti[n]> when i first ran the command to do the upgrade it gave me a long list of updates it tried to do but was unable to do. it only performed 2
<Dusti[n]> so im hopeing its not just a mask
<ObrienDave> keep trying. sometimes it takes a few attempts
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], i ALWAYS use dist-upgrade
<tarelerulz> How do you install  Ubuntu 15.10 to USB ?
<somsip> !persistent | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dusti[n]> yeah this is the first LTS ive tried to stick with because when i would do upgrades something would eventually break and im no mr. fix it on linux i know some basic stuff but nothing to get me out of a bad jam
<inet> Всем привет
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], yep, i went through the same thing, LTS for me
<cfhowlett> !ru | inet
<ubottu> inet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dusti[n]> oh what did you mean by distro-upgrade?
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], dist-upgrade is different from a regular upgrade
<ObrienDave> i have dist-upgrade hardcoded in a script i run every day
<Dusti[n]> oh hows it different besides the scripted part
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ObrienDave> it will upgrade kernels and such, where upgrade won't
<OerHeks> nice factoid
<ObrienDave> OerHeks is the factoid king ;P
<Dusti[n]> ohhh reallllyyy??? thats cool
<OerHeks> No, i don't have the full printed list hanging on my wall
<ObrienDave> LOL but i have the list link ;P
<ObrienDave> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<pragomer> Did remastering of ubuntu. For beeing able to use wireshark as non-root, I use this http://pastebin.com/CguX7sik    as an init-script. The script is under /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom/ , but it has no effect. When executing the script manually in live-system, it works.. but does not automatically. any ideas?
<Dusti[n]> wow so all the sudden i went from being full upgraded to having 90mb worth of stuff i need to download and install
<Dusti[n]> kernels, firmware and all
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], that's why i use dist-upgrade :)
<Dusti[n]> Version 3.16.0-44.59~14.04.1:
<linuxuz3r> if i change my passwd
<linuxuz3r> do i need to change root passwd
<ObrienDave> !root | linuxuz3r
<Dusti[n]> im gonna install them wish me luck lol
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dusti[n]> thanks obriendave
<ObrienDave> Dusti[n], most welcome
<Dusti[n]> , great it f'd up installing the new kernel
<Dusti[n]> ooops
<HypothesisFrog> how come I can't find the servers on my local smb network in 15.04? They are there. Android can find them.
<abailarri> Hello. For what reason a ssh connection can say me Permision denied with a correct user?
<ircnode0> drmagoo "ircnode0: what graphics card do you use?"  =>  4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<ircnode0> drmagoo: sorry I was away for lunch. answer ^
<ircnode0> drmagoo: vendor: Intel Corporation
<pjamas> Looking for help with wifi causing an interrupt to audio when watching video/music? Am using Xubuntu
<drmagoo> ircnode0: =) can you provide a pastebin of the last 50 or so lines from /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<tarelerulz> I used start up disk creator  on  thumb drive and I get   error saying not com somthing
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, either your .iso was bad or the usb you created is bad.  verify.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | tarelerulz or just get a new USB
<ubottu> tarelerulz or just get a new USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ircnode0> drmagoo: will I to switch to kernel version, which produce the error and then copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<pj-xubuntu> Xubuntu user needs help with wifi causing interrupt to audio?
<trepidacious> What is the One True Way to add something to the path in Ubuntu 15.04? (For reference it is a gcc cross compiling toolchain)
<arulmagi> when I try to install nyny via ruby gems "Failed to build native Extension" error, anyone can please help me?
<maxtimbo> yo how can I get my wacom to register pressure? works in win7 but not working with ubuntu14.10. trying to use it with gimp. I have everything set up correctly. Pretty sure it's ubuntu
<Skyrider> Does anyone happen to know if there's an stopforumspam nginx alternative?
<maxtimbo> Skyrider, no idea what that is... :/
<trepidacious> Maybe ~/.profile? Does that apply to everything run in a terminal OR launched from desktop environment?
<tarelerulz> The hash shows  to be the same as what the hash ubuntu has
<tarelerulz> It says missing kernal
<Skyrider> maxtimbo stopforumspam is a database where all users/ip/mails gets reported
<Skyrider> for bots.
<Skyrider> I was wondering if there's an alternative for my nginx to use (ip's) to block (bots)
<tarelerulz> I'm trying Ubuntu 15.04 with the usb thumb drive  and using start disk creator .  Could that be the problem
<maxtimbo> well then. there is, without a doubt something like that Skyrider . no idea where to look... sorry :/
<Skyrider> no worries :;p
<maxtimbo> good luck in your hunt
<Skyrider> thanks ^_^
<pj-xubuntu> wifi help anybody at all?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | pj-xubuntu
<ubottu> pj-xubuntu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HewloThere> Hey. I'm trying to set up a CS:GO server on my Ubuntu dedi. It says that I need to use tmux, and I've had issues with tmux before, how can I make sure I don't break the SSH?
<ircnode0> drmagoo: http://pastebin.com/DsAJqdti
<ircnode0> drmagoo: contains information of Xorg.0.log of both kernel.
<drmagoo> ircnode0: are you sure that you have an intel graphics card. The output talks about you system being configured for an nvidia card.
<drmagoo> ircnode0: have you made any hardware changes or is this a laptop?
<ircnode0> drmagoo: yesterday I installed python-pyopencl , cuda might come along :/
<drmagoo> but it works with the old kernel and not the newer one ?
<ircnode0> drmagoo: yes.
<ircnode0> drmagoo: maybe I should tell the newer kernel not to use nvidia driver, somehow
<drmagoo> ircnode0: I dont really know how to solve this. State the problem again and someone else might be able to help you
<ircnode0> drmagoo: okay. thanks. I will state it again at some point.
<maelknotreek> rory:
<BrazenBraden> hey guys. I have ubuntu 14.04 using cinnamon and im trying to disable the workspace switching when my mouse hits the edge of the screen. Any ideas how to do that?
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:What's the difference between Cinnamon and MATE?
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, dunno. havent used MATE. Used to use Mint with cinnamon before switching to Ubuntu and I liked cinnamon there so replaced unity with it (old habits die hard)
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:I used to use Gnome2 in Ubuntu 5.10 so I use MATE because old habbits die hard
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:I think Cinnamon might be another fork of Gnome 2 similar to MATE, so I need to check it out
<maelknotreek> rory:How was your day?
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, from what I have read, MATE uses gnome2 and cinnamon gnome3
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, and gnome3 doesnt do compiz so cant use those settings to handle the screen edge
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:Your question would probably be best to ask in the Cinnamon channel, as there are probably more people familiar with it there
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:Oh it's compiz?
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:You can just tweak Compiz settings I think
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, ok.. is that just #cinnamon? I couldnt find the channel name with a google
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:IDK
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, no compiz
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, compiz and cinnamon not compatible
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:Oh right, got confused when you started talking about Compiz for some reason
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:I'm not familiar with Cinnamon's WM, I didn't even know it was based on Gnome 3 sorry
<maelknotreek> rory:hello
<maelknotreek> rory:annyeoung hasseyo
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, after copious googling, i found screen edge settings in compiz settings. further digging showed no compiz with cinnamon so that idea faded
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, tis a pickle
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:lol
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:Just go into Cinnamon settings?
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:I'm sure there's a tweak there somewhere
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, nada :( installed the Ubuntu Tweak tool and other such things. no cigar.
<Qwertie-> Does anyone know how I disable the alt short cut for unity? Its not in the shortcuts section of the settings
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:Ubuntu Tweak Tool is probably for Unity
<BrazenBraden>  maelknotreek: Unity based of gnome3 yes?
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:I think it's a shell for Gnome 3
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, right.. would explain why some of the tweak settings stick for me
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:Maybe Gnome 3 doesn't have the customisability you're looking for
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:Try #gnome
<maelknotreek> BrazenBraden:You could switch to MATE, which I think is similar to Cinnamon
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, will do
<BrazenBraden> maelknotreek, will give it a dabble too
<maelknotreek> rory:
<Node__> Hi, I started a forum ( http://syntaxcore.com ) for cracking/hacking/linux etc, you can join and help us grow a community if you want . We are looking for staff
<Node__> Hi, I started a forum ( http://syntaxcore.com ) for cracking/hacking/linux etc, you can join and help us grow a community if you want . We are looking for staff
<cfhowlett> stop spamming!!
<maelknotreek> cfhowlett:wat
<karthik> Hey there , I was trying to set quota on my ubuntu , so i think i screwed when i ran mount here and there , now when i restart and try to login , it logins and again goes to the same login screen , I can login through consoles like ctrl alt f1 or f2
<karthik> please help
<maelknotreek> k1l_:wtf why you ban
<k1l_> maelknotreek: because the user acted against freenode policy and ubuntu channel guidelines on purpose.
<karthik> Hey there , I was trying to set quota on my ubuntu , so i think i screwed when i ran mount here and there , now when i restart and try to login , it logins and again goes to the same login screen , I can login through consoles like ctrl alt f1 or f2
<karthik> Hey there , I was trying to set quota on my ubuntu , so i think i screwed when i ran mount here and there , now when i restart and try to login , it logins and again goes to the same login screen , I can login through consoles like ctrl alt f1 or f2
<karthik> Hey there , I was trying to set quota on my ubuntu , so i think i screwed when i ran mount here and there , now when i restart and try to login , it logins and again goes to the same login screen , I can login through consoles like ctrl alt f1 or f2
<k1l_> !patience | karthik
<ubottu> karthik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maelknotreek> k1l_: What did he do?
<maelknotreek> k1l_:Wait, so it's not a bannable-offence to act against freenode policy and ubuntu channel guidelines as long as I can prove it was unintentional?
<k1l_> maelknotreek: scroll back up and see. for more info ask in #ubuntu-ops to keep this channel clean for support issues. thanks
<karthik> maelknotreek:  mahn , just leave it ! Don't fight here :)
<lolek> hello everybody... I've got a question, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 how to restore a direcotry with dejadup?
<histo> lolek: click restore
<histo> lolek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/181272/is-it-possible-to-restore-only-one-directory-with-the-backup-utility
<lolek> histo: I don't have this menu option: Click File ▸ Restore Missing Files…
<pavelz> i realize this might pertain to specific app but why would 1 out of 3 apps in the bundle not work with ld.so,conf path - one of them seems to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH only
<ikonia> win 7
<karthik> Hey there , I was trying to set quota on my ubuntu , so i think i screwed when i ran mount here and there , now when i restart and try to login , it logins and again goes to the same login screen , I can login through consoles like ctrl alt f1 or f2
<k1l_> karthik: check if something in the users home is owned by root:root by running "ls -al" in tty in the user home
<karthik> k1l_:  everythg is owned by root root
<k1l_> karthik: what name is the user?
<karthik> k1l_:  celestial
<k1l_> can you pastebin the fstab?
<DeaDSouL_> Hi, what does 'ffffffffffffff' mean in the output of `taskset -p 123` .... ex: 'pid 123's current affinity mask: ffffffffffffff'
<karthik> k1l_:  i dont have net access to it
<k1l_> karthik: ok, what did you change in regards to fstab then?
<rtreleaven> DeaDSouL_   is all processors (#0 through #31).
<karthik> k1l_:  wait i'll write my fstab in paste bin
<karthik> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/8trE36Na
<DeaDSouL_> rtreleaven, I have dual xeon v3 e5-2697 .... and some apps still slow... like thunderbird .. why ??
<rtreleaven> could be lots of reasons
<k1l_> karthik: i am not familiar with quota there, sorry
<karthik> k1l_:  but my mount should be / i guess
<rtreleaven> DeaDSouL_ some other resource other than processor ?
<rtreleaven> DeaDSouL_ just because you have lots of cores does not mean the apps can use them all concurrently.
<adun153> quick question: what happened to the libpam-cracklib package? I don't see it in the repos for 14.04.
<DeaDSouL_> rtreleaven, i have 2x Intel Xeon E5-2697 V3 2.6GHz 14-Core Processor, Crucial 128GB (4 x 32GB) DDR4-2133 Memory, Samsung XP941 Series 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive, EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card..... I thought it will be super fast... but.. it's not..... what could be the problem ?
<DeaDSouL_> rtreleaven, is there any way to force the app to use all the cores ?
<pyvpx> Hello, I'm having a curious problem with using channel 13 on a macbook air. I've tried setting reg to DE with iw reg set to no avail. anyone have additional suggestions?
<jpds> adun153: cracklib-runtime seems to be in
<jpds> adun153: Filename: pool/main/p/pam/libpam-cracklib_1.1.8-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb # seems to be there
<notebox> Can anyone explain to me what the component parts of a repo in sources.list are, i.e. "main contrib non-free" in "deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian wheezy main contrib non-free"
<jpds> notebox: You really shouldn't be using that on Ubuntu.
<k1l_> notebox: ubuntu doesnt use that debian sheme
<jpds> notebox: https://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList
<k1l_> notebox: this is for ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<notebox> ah okay, thanks
<Cheery> I love how the package upgrade installs random stuff that then freezes my machine at a random reboot
<jpds> Cheery: Usually it's not random
<jpds> Cheery: Unless you have a specific example
<Cheery> it was deja-cups this time
<Cheery> sure it's all deterministic to install stuff I'm not interested about and not needing
<jpds> Cheery: Then, remove deja-cups?
<ManicPanic> Ubuntu killed the wireless adapter in my laptop :(
<k1l_> Cheery: so a package you have installed named it as depency so it got installed?
<Cheery> nah. came along with a distribution upgrade
<ManicPanic> not even Windows see the wireless adapter anymore :(
<k1l_> Cheery: apt-get dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade?
<Cheery> do-release-upgrade
<ManicPanic> no wifi nothing :(
<k1l_> Cheery: since versions do change on a upgrade there might change the depencies too
<Cheery> oh it purged from my desktop just fine
<Cheery> but I'm pissed that it was there in the first place.
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Have you checked it is enabled in the BIOS
<ManicPanic> fcefan00:  how is that possible ?
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: How to check in BIOS or how is it posible that an update disables the adapter?
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: how to check in BIOS
<Ghadir_Turkey_Co> how to i install java jdk on ubunto 13.04 offline
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: okay i will Google how to check BIOS for wireless adapter
<bekks> Ghadir_Turkey_Co: 13.04 is EOL already.
<bekks> !13.04 | Ghadir_Turkey_Co
<ubottu> Ghadir_Turkey_Co: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<pyvpx> so from everything I've been reading, it's just not possible to get channel 13 working in ubuntu?
<pyvpx> (this is 802.11 wifi)
<Ghadir_Turkey_Co> i tryiin more 100 to isstall it
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Reboot, than look what button gets you in the BIOS (F9, ESC...)
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: On my Thinkpad it is first "Enter" and the "F1" for example
<bekks> pyvpx: Works fine here.
<pyvpx> bekks: what chipset?
<bekks> pyvpx: BCM4318.
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: ok i will reboot and see if i can find the wireless adapter in it
<pyvpx> running 14 LTS??
<bekks> pyvpx: I never had issues with channels when using the b43 driver instead of the wl.
<bekks> pyvpx: sure.
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: it could be under security-->I/O
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: could be tricky to find the right menu
<pyvpx> bekks: how do you set the country code? I know of crda in /etc/defaults and /etc/environment
<pyvpx> setting it there, in addition to forcing it with a iw reg set
<bekks> pyvpx: I never needed to.
<pyvpx> doesn't seem to help. it get's set. and everything claims to support/see channel 13
<pyvpx> but it doesn.t none of the three SSIDs on ch. 13 are seen.
<pyvpx> to be fair, thi sis a US macbook air. but OS X has no problem seeing channel 13.
<pyvpx> not sure what else I can do to prod ubuntu into working
<PinealGlandOptic> hi everyone! how to set explicitely in Linux so every userspace process will be limited to some N megabytes of memory?
<bazhang> PinealGlandOptic, why would you need that
<PinealGlandOptic> bazhang: because sometimes I run processes which freeze the whole computer so I need to power it off/on
<bazhang> PinealGlandOptic, how much ram what version ubuntu what de
<PinealGlandOptic> bazhang: I have 4GB and Ubuntu 14.10
<bazhang> PinealGlandOptic, unity, gnome-shell kde xfce lxde or what
<PinealGlandOptic> bazhang: gnome-shell
<bazhang> PinealGlandOptic, check in top to see what the worst offender is in that dept
<hacknhack> Hi, I'm a relatively new GNU/Linux user, I don't know if it's the right IRC channel for me. I use dmenu, and I want to launch installed external apps from it. So I created a symlink in ~/bin, linking to the said folder and app. But it doesn't work.
<Kartagis> hacknhack: what distribution are you using?
<hacknhack> Trisquel, but since it's ubuntu-based, I try to get as much help as I can.
<bazhang> #trisquel hacknhack
<hacknhack> Ok, thanks anyway
<k1l_> hacknhack: just relogin. but trisquel support is better in that said channel
<MoL0ToV> my xorg is crashed with sigabort
<MoL0ToV> omg
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: I searched everywhere in BIOS. All i found is these settings for wireless adapter. BUILT_IN DEVICE OPTIONS:  Wireless Button State (ENABLED), Embeded WLAN Device: (ENABLED), Embedded Bluetooth Device: (ENABLED), Network Interface Controller[LAN]: (ENABLED), LAN/WLAN Switching: (ENABLED)
<ManicPanic> but Ubuntu and Windows still dont see the wireless adapter :(
<k1l_> ManicPanic: might be hardware failure if both OS dont see it.
<ManicPanic> k1l_: but why is BIOS showing (ENABLED) ?
<k1l_> ManicPanic: you can switch the traffic light to green, but if the car is broken that will not help.
<ManicPanic> k1l_: could Ubuntu Wireless driver somehow corrupt the wireless adapter ?
<k1l_> ManicPanic: no.
<mrchris> Hi All.  I've been happily using Ubuntu 14.04 for several weeks, and applying the updates on a daily basis.  But now, I seemed to be loosing the ability to resize windows.  It works for a while if I restart the OS, but then shortly after it fails.   I've gone into compiz settings manager, and disabled then re-anabled window resizing, but it didn't make a different.  Does anyone know how this could happen? Happens with mouse and trackpa
<ManicPanic> k1l_: but how to test if it is hardware failure. It was working perfect yesterday, no warnings of failure
<k1l_> ManicPanic: see if the cables are fine, see if its clipped properly into the port, etc etc. if windows cant use it too, that is a sign for hardware issue.  maybe a power shortage or such.
<k1l_> ManicPanic: see if there is a hardware switch to turn the wifi off. to be sure
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: OK. Have you checked the adapter in terminal or only on the GUI?
<ManicPanic> k1l_: yes its on, bluetooth and wifi use same switch
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: lspci , dont list it either
<macskay> hi guys, my vserver is recently restarting once in a while by itself. I always have to restart some services manually because of that. How can I found out what made the system to reboot?
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: That sounds no good. What Notebook do you have?
<MarkUX> hi i need help about libreoffice  how i can change look and feel of it ?
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: when i installed Ubuntu i chose the driver from "Additional Drivers" section for the wireless adapter. Wifi was working fine. Then i read somewhere on a site to install propietary drivers. I installed the propietary ones from Synaptic. After that it broken the wireless adapter
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: Hp Compaq 615
<fcefan00> Hm, if Ubuntu cannot see the adapter at all. It's unlikely there is a chance to activate it from within Ubuntu. And if the Wifi is not working in Windows as well since than it looks like a hardware failure
<Apteryx> Hi! Is AMD Catalyst supposed to work with virtual terminals? I am using Ubuntu 15.04 with Catalyst 15.20 and a Radeon R9 285, but the VT screens are black. I also have issues with the splash screen locking up when asking for the password (so I use text boot only), and a few errors regarding AIGLX in Xorg.0.log but these do not seem to affect the OpenGL performance.
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: I guess you already googled for the issue?
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: ok, i guess it is. I really need wifi. Since ethernet dont want to work on the laptop. I got only dialup connection now
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: You could try to reset the BIOS.
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: is that the "Restore factory defaults" option ?
<fcefan00> Yes
<zyf> hello
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: ok i will try that
<fcefan00> You could also try first to shutdown and remove the battery
<zyf> it is my fistday to play ubuntu
<zyf> hello
<zyf> it is so hard
<k1l_> zyf: just get used to it. it was hard the first day on windows, too :)
<zyf> year
<ditban> why there is no switch the language on the main site - ubuntu.com and translation in the languages of other countries?
<notebox> I've created an apt repo and set the architecture to amd64. I have added "deb file:///home/vagrant/repository/tinamou/universe to sources.list" But when I run apt-get update I get the error "Failed to fetch file:/home/vagrant/repository/dists/tinamou/universe/binary-i386/Packages"
<ManicPanic> fcefan00:  you saved me from buying a new wireless adapter! The BIOS reset worked :) . lspci shows  " Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) " YAY!
<notebox> Does anyone know how to set it to look in /univers/binary-amd64/Packages?
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Yeah! Cool :)
<teward> notebox: you can't serve from a file:/ URL to apt, i think it needs pure http.  you may have to set up a web browser to serve content from there
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Has Ubuntu also loaded the right kernel module?
<notebox> Ahh okay, I think that will be the next error after this one
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: i think the problem was caused, because i installed 2 drivers on top of each other
<notebox> I'll push the repo to s3 and see if that helps
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Another solution could have been to shutdown and remove the battery. Otherwise a notebook is never really off and an adapter could stay in a "hang" state
<fcefan00> If the open source driver is working fine, i would not replace it next time ;)
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: i dont know. Its showing in "Additional Drivers" as "This device is not working." Then it list a checkbox to install a linux driver
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: but when i check the box for the Ubuntu choice of driver it unselects it :/
<DexterF> hi
<kkinetic> Ahoy DexterF
<DexterF> ubuntu 15.04 live, I need to insatall wine but apt keeps telling me that it depends on wine1.6-386 which is not available
<kkinetic> Welcome, weezel.
<DexterF> any way around that?
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: i am trying to choose the opensource driver, but its not Applying it
<grantd> using terminal to install wine or Software Insatller?
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Then go with the proprietary driver as long as it is working
<grantd> DexterF, using Software Installer u can install normaly, i think
<DexterF> grantd: cli
<DexterF> grantd: same with software center
<kkinetic> DexterF http://askubuntu.com/questions/624846/how-can-i-install-wine-in-15-04-when-there-are-unmet-dependencies
<bpositive> Hi, I have a question regarding group permissions. If for example, a directory is owned by group ABC. User ABC is part of group XYZ. Will a user who is part of XYZ group be able to write to this directory?
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: the checkboxed choice says " Using Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source(proprietary)" , but when i check it and press apply it wont apply
<DexterF> kkinetic: skimmed that, so short answer is "broken, tough luck"?
<grantd> bpositive, witch group u mean ? ABC ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/455798/cannot-apply-changes-in-software-updatesadditional-drivers
<grantd> Hi
<kkinetic> DexterF I belive it could be resolved if you update your sources.
<bpositive> grantd: the user who wants to write to that directory is part of the parent group XYZ
<grantd> if he remove wine1.6, add repository and install 1.7 will be good
<bpositive> grantd: will he be able to write to the directory owned by the group ABC?
<grantd> bpositive, if u add this use in ABC group y
<ManicPanic> fcefan00: i will do. Thanks for all the help :)
<bpositive> no, the user is only part of XYZ group
<grantd> bpositive, or if you give permission to all for change this group
<fcefan00> ManicPanic: Pleasure :)
<bpositive> ok, so changing the permissions for 'others' is the only way
<grantd> yeah
<bpositive> alright
<bpositive> grantd: thank you for confirming
<Lazik> Anyone experienced installing ubuntu 14.04 to a macbook powerpc new world from hd?
<Spodermen_sweg> How do i distinguish between two usb drives? Which one is sdb and which is sda?
<Spodermen_sweg> Or which command lists all my drives?
<kkinetic> unplug. check. plug, check
<Kartagis> Spodermen_sweg: lsusb
<kkinetic> fdisk -l
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: Plug the stick and run "dmesg | tail". This should you show what the device name the usb drive got
<Spodermen_sweg> Thank you all
<Spodermen_sweg> I need to learn linux/unix, which resources are beginner friendly and explain the history of these systems?
<winsux> spodermen_sweg: what is your experience so far? what OSes did you try/own already?
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: Look for a book from O'Reilly. They used to be one of the best resources
<Spodermen_sweg> I come from windows and use ubuntu as well as windows(only when I need it). My goal is to know enough to handle a server at some point
<Spodermen_sweg> O'reilly should have something, yeah
<LogicalDash> On 14.04.2 still. When I open a conversation with Empathy it starts scrolled to the *top* of its log of the last few messages. My screen's pretty small, so I can't see my own messages that way and need to scroll down manually. I'd rather not have to, how to fix?
<fcefan00> Or look here https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/
<fcefan00> If you like to start with Debian
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: I would generally recommend Centos and Debian/Ubuntu as free server Linux
<Spodermen_sweg> Ok, thanks guys
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: Install Virtual Box and you can try everything in a VM
<fcefan00> or use KVM and virt-manager
<winsux> you may want to learn terminal basics (if you haven't already) so you can configure/tune a server across the network
<winsux> or just in case you accidentally broke something
<Spodermen_sweg> Would any of these resources explain apt,kernels,shells and all that confusing wizard-talk?
<winsux> well apt-get is a common software package management tool, shell is what you have in almost any OS (well windows has powershell but i think that doesn't count :p)
<winsux> and what do you mean with wizardtalk?
<Spodermen_sweg> I just used unetbootin without formatting and received a boot error... is it because I didnt format?
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: I prefer http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<fcefan00> anyways you can install Linux in Virtual Box for testing, which is more flexible
<Spodermen_sweg> Why?
<winsux> fcefan00: but that does not help you learn the basics without just trying something and hope for the best
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: It's easy to use. You're on Windows, right?
<Spodermen_sweg> So I could just get any linux iso and run it in there?
<Spodermen_sweg> Im on ubuntu
<fcefan00> Yes
<brothersome> Ubuntu, Oh that grub2 makes it difficult
<Spodermen_sweg> That sounds increbidly useful and fun
<winsux> yes, you can also boot from a live usb (if your machine supports it) with a linux OS installed
<brothersome> Grub4dos will help on a USB stick
<Spodermen_sweg> Ok, so if I want to make a liveusb of ubuntu gto
<Spodermen_sweg> From* ubuntu....
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: On Ubuntu you can use the "Disks" Menu instead of UNetbootin, Download an ISO file of choice, choose the usb drive and select "Restore Image"
<Spodermen_sweg> Which tool? Startup disk creator/unet/other?
<Spodermen_sweg> Would it be best to format first?
<Spodermen_sweg> And change the (file system?) To fat32/whatever?
<k1l_> unetbootin changes the grub/syslinux settings.
<stanreg> What's a good firefox-based x64 build?
<winsux> on windows, you can use rufus, on linux, you can use dd but you need to be careful with dd
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: if you want to make a ubuntu.iso bootable on a usb drive just "dd" it to the drive
<Spodermen_sweg> dd?
<winsux> dd is a command line tool
<winsux> you know how to use a terminal?
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: Look here please https://www.maketecheasier.com/backup-hard-drive-gnome-disk-utility/
<brothersome> Normally I use HP USB format and format the USB stick and then install Grub4DOS and use the ISO directly
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: http://askubuntu.com/a/377561/31260
<Spodermen_sweg> I am so unbelievably confused
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: what is your goal?
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: What is send you is an onboard tool and really easy to use. You don't need any third party tool
<silenced> Guys how to make grub menu appear by default
<silenced> ?
<winsux> you can create a usb live distro on windows very easy with rufus, but this is a linux irc so i don't know if i should give you instructions here for windows
<brothersome> silenced, you need to define timeout (grub not grub2)
<Jazzy_J> Spodermen_sweg left.
<silenced> brothersome: How to do so ?
<fcefan00> silenced: look in /etc/default/grub for GRUB_TIMEOUT if you're on a recent Ubuntu version
<brothersome> silenced, in menu.lst put the line: timeout 30                        (for example)
<fcefan00> it is the time in seconds the menu is shown. Afterwards you have to run update-grub2
<silenced> ok
<fcefan00> silenced: First you should check, what Grub version you have installed
<Spodermen_sweg> Sorry got disconctd
<k1l_> k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: what is your goal?
<silenced> fcefan00: How to check ?
<Spodermen_sweg> I want to make an ubuntu liveusb
<brothersome> silenced, is there a directory /boot with a menu.lst?
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: on what system?
<Spodermen_sweg> I am on ubuntu
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: so take the ubuntu.iso and use the usb disk creator
<Spodermen_sweg> Ok
<silenced> brothersome: Nope
<fcefan00> silenced:or a file /etc/default/grub?
<silenced> fcefan00: Yes
<Spodermen_sweg> Startup disk creator?
<fcefan00> silenced: what does "lsb_release -d" show?
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: just search for the usb creator in the dash.
<Spodermen_sweg> k1l_ installation failed
<k1l_> ?
<Spodermen_sweg> Thats what happened
<Spodermen_sweg> Oh
<silenced> fcefan00: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Spodermen_sweg> Il brb
<k1l_> why what where what error?
<Spodermen_sweg> Using gnome flashback
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: ok, cool. open "/etc/default/grub"
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: sorry, worng message
<fcefan00> silenced: ok, cool. open "/etc/default/grub"
<silenced> fcefan00: Did !
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: then use the menu to start the usb creator.
<fcefan00> silenced: check for the line beginning with GRUB_TIMEOUT=
<silenced> fcefan00: Its value is set to 10
<fcefan00> silenced: OK, than you should see the menu at boot
<silenced> It was already set . I didn't change anything now
<silenced> fcefan00: Its kinda black screen with that purple border . that appears during booting.
<silenced> No content is displayed
<Lazik> It can take a while to load
<Spodermen_sweg> k1l_ i cant find a "usb disk creator" or anything like that, only startup disk creator( which failed)
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Spodermen_sweg> 14.04
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: the package is called usb-creator but the program is named startup disk creator.
<k1l_> why does it fail? errormessages matter
<fcefan00> silenced: to what value is "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT" set
<Spodermen_sweg> No error message... maybe the usb is too small (the iso is 1gb and the minimum space it reserves is 1gb... the usb is 2gb
<Spodermen_sweg> Even if I stop it from reserving, it fails
<Spodermen_sweg> Message: "installation failed" ._.
<Spodermen_sweg> Ill think ill just use windows
<k1l_> then use dd like i showed you in the link.
<Spodermen_sweg> To boot it
<Spodermen_sweg> Hmm :s ok
<excrete> Hola.  Yo tengo una pregunta muy importante de ubuntu.  Necesito ayuda.
<Spodermen_sweg> Could u repost the link please
<Spodermen_sweg> I disconnected
<k1l_> <k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: http://askubuntu.com/a/377561/31260
<Spodermen_sweg> Thanks
<grantd> excrete, cual ?
<excrete> Mi pregunta es:
<excrete> Necesito hacer la caca en el inodoro.  Pero, no tengo papel de bano para limpiar mi culo.  Que debo hacer?
<circ-user-kIGSl> when I run "sudo apt-get install a-package", is it putting some downloaded files in a cache directory somehow?
<brothersome> circ-user-kIGSl,  Yes
<k1l> circ-user-kIGSl: yes
<carbonshell> arjun u there?
<notebox> Does anyone know how to set the architecture in sources.list?
<notebox> Currently it's looking for universe/binary-i386/Packages but the file is in universe/binary-amd64/Packages
<fcefan00> Spodermen_sweg: dd is a tool on Linux
<k1l> notebox: you dont set it in sources.list. but what is the real issue?
<circ-user-kIGSl> brothersome: because I'm doing some builds and I'd like to keep that directory across build to speed up things, do you know where it's located?
<notebox> I've created a new apt repo and set the architecture to amd64
<notebox> The repo seems to work but the Package is in the directory universe/binary-amd64/Packages
<notebox> and when I add the line in sources.list it always looks in binary-i386
<k1l> notebox: so your system is 32bit?
<notebox> no 64
<brothersome> circ-user-kIGSl, I have used that directory - sometimes you must throw the content - I am not on Ubuntu now
<baja> hi people i wanted to know whether i can get some help. I am trying to move an open window on my desktop but its impossible. is there a solution
<notebox> Unless the vm is 32
<notebox> that might be it
<k1l> notebox: "uname -a" gives you what?
<notebox> Linux dev 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 15 17:43:14 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest84696> <baja> how are u
<baja> im good
<baja> thanks
<k1l> that is 64bit
<baja> and you? guest
<brothersome> circ-user-kIGSl, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Guest84696> <Baja> I am fine
<circ-user-kIGSl> brothersome: thanks a lot, I'll try it out
<Guest84696> <Baja> please tell me about ubuntu
<baja> <guest> can you help me
<baja> solve my problem
<Guest84696> <Baja> yes tell me how can I help u
<baja> hi people i wanted to know whether i can get some help. I am trying to move an open window on my desktop but its impossible. is there a solution
<thomas_> how does this work
<notebox> k1l Yeah so I'm not sure why when I add deb http://path/to/repo tinamou universe to my sources list
<baja> i cant move my open windows
<baja> im using ubuntu creative studio
<notebox> it looks for the file in tinamou/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<baja> 14.04
<brothersome> baja, Shift key? Minimize?
<baja> i want to move windows
<damianmole> hey
<baja> i cant move any window
<Pici> baja: what happens when you try?
<baja> pici: when i try nothing happens
<Pici> baja: how are you trying to move them?
<utack> does it make sense to enable ipv6 on a server or is it just an additional security risk, with fail2ban not working?
<baja> pici: im left clicking on the tab and selecting move
<baja> right clicking ***
<ROMEO_> hi
<baja> pici: what do you suggest?
<Pici> baja: try dragging by the title bar or alt-click the window itself and drag that.
<Spodermen_sweg> Damnit, im using windows to format a 2GB Drive, but it says the drive has a capacity of 999mb............................
<baja> i cant see the menu bar for my windows
<OerHeks> Spodermen_sweg, please keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 15.04 with dist-upgrade. i have an I7-4770K @4.2 GHz and i use the onboard cpu-gpu (hd 4600) over hdmi out to my 52" samsung. i can get 5900 keys/sec running crunch 8 characters long. i want to add my old 9600gt and use it with pyrit so it can use both my cpu and the 9600gt dedicated but not hooked up
<OerHeks> baja, is this window maximised?
<baja> yes
<en1gma> my problem is. you can guess (drivers). i can only run xorg and no nvidia binary
<OerHeks> baja hit F11 to return to the old format
<en1gma> it puts me in a boot loop and says bbswitch
<Spodermen_sweg> Ohkay, didnt realise that was offensive, sorry
<baja> f11 adjusts my volume :(
<lucazz> hi guys
<en1gma> i know its a crappy card but i just want to use more keys per sec and i think i can get an addition 3000 keys/sec added to my already 5900 k/s
<kmldc> hello everyone. I am trying to find a firewall application for my ubuntu system that would warn me each time an application wants to communicate with some ip on some port numbers and i want to be able to decide if i want that communication happen or not. I have found many cool firewalls for ubuntu but they are mostly like set and forget type of fw
<lucazz> whats the difference between samba-common and samba-common-bin?
<en1gma> so what driver for the 9600gt can i use with ubuntu desktop 15.04 dist-upgrade
<baja> example i have minimized xchat but i cant move it
<en1gma> 340.76 and 304.125 both wont boot
<en1gma> so it has me stuck on xorg. there are 2 in there and when i open software updates additional drivers it alternates between them
<en1gma> what driver is ok to use where i can use opencl for pyrit
<en1gma> opencl is in the repos
<en1gma> note: i had these same problems with stock vanilla 15.04 and also apt-get update && apt-get upgrade too
<en1gma> i had to pull card back out to boot to desktop
<en1gma> remove the drivers in var/cache
<en1gma> put card back in and now i booted with card using xorg driver
<en1gma> so im ready for some commands :)
<baja> pici: i can minimize and maximize but i cant move???
<en1gma> i mispoke im on ubuntu desktop amd64 with a dist-upgrade and nvidia binaries 340.76 and 304.125 that show in "Settings>Software Updates>Additional Drivers" are not working with 9600gt
<en1gma> bbswitch error
<pvl1> hey all, im running 14.04, cant seem to find swat which should be part of the samba package. should i compile it?
<en1gma> on 340.76 and 340.125 it just bootloops
<petrvs> pvl1: ask apt-file where it is
<pvl1> petrvs, didnt come up. nor does it as a package on launchpad
<petrvs> pvl1: 'swat'?
<petrvs> pvl1: what command did you run for which it didn't come up?
<pvl1>  sudo apt-file find swat
<pvl1> petrvs, ^
<petrvs> k
<petrvs> pvl1: can you use system-config-samba?
<AppAraat> hello, what is the difference between this one (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso) and this one (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso)  ?
<ROMEO_> hi everyone
<pvl1> petrvs, apperntly thats not installed
<AppAraat> one is from trusty and the other is from trusty-updates
<AppAraat> should I assume that the one from trusty-updates is more up-to-date?
<AppAraat> it also doesn't appear to have the same sums.
<TJ-> pvl1: "samba (2:4.1.3+dfsg-1) experimental; urgency=low" ==> "* Remove handling for SWAT, which is no longer shipped upstream."  - "Mon, 09 Dec 2013 23:24:27 +0100"
<pvl1> OH
<pvl1> thank you TJ
<TJ-> pvl1: From http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/samba/samba_4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.7/changelog
<petrvs> pvl1: apparently some use webmin instead, but, I wouldn't use either
<pvl1> petrvs, i guess im going back to just reading the docs and doing it by hand XD
<pvl1> because webmin wasnt helpful for samba at all
<petrvs> that would be immensely more secure
<matthias__> hello, when i'm using sendmail i get an xdelay of 1 minute 3 seconds . how can i faster it up?
<matthias__> here is the log: https://bpaste.net/show/759aee261202
<petrvs> email is so antiquated
<ridders24> Hi all, im trying to mount an hfsplus partition dd image. I've used the following command sudo mount -t hfsplus partition.dd /media/HFS. The command has not returned an error, but also appears idle. The image is 318GB, will this take a while to mount?
<petrvs> ridders24: how'd you make the image?
<Maltahl> Hi i have some trouble connecting to my ubuntu server using xrdp ( looking for some kind of low resource usage file browser "not webmin" ) i use SSH Keys for my server.
<matthias__> petrvs: what do you mean?
<ridders24> petrvs: on a mac using the dd command once the filevault2 encryption had been unlocked
<petrvs> matthias__: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/antiquated
<petrvs> ridders24: which dd command?
<ridders24> i need to hash the partition and just keep getting errors on the mac, so am trying on ubuntu
<petrvs> hash?
<matthias__> petrvs: still the most reliable thing for me
<ridders24> petrvs: this is the command i used :  pv -tpreb /dev/disk3 | dd of= path to your output disk/output filename.dd bs=1m
<petrvs> matthias__: nah
<petrvs> ridders24: hash?
<ridders24> petrvs: yes I need to generate an md5 of the contents of it
<petrvs> of the contents?
<petrvs> what contents are you talking about
<petrvs> and why would you need an md5sum of them
<ridders24> petrvs: the partition I have is the users area from a mac, which is usually encrypted. I have taken a dd of it after its been unlocked, and to verifiy that the contents has not changed since the dd being converted to a forensic format, I need to ensure the md5 hash matches what I have in my forensic software
<ridders24> normally I dont have an issue with this process, but this one is playing up and so I would normally do md5 /dev/disk3 in terminal on the mac after mounting the dd file
<petrvs> I doubt dd would care whether you unlocked it or not
<petrvs> the "unlocking" is not likely on the block level
<matthias__> can somebody help me please?
<petrvs> dd would have given you an error if it failed in any way
<petrvs> ridders24: why can't you md5sum /dev/disk3, then?
<rtreleaven> matthias__ ask your question
<matthias__> rtreleaven: when i'm using sendmail i get an xdelay of 1 minute 3 seconds . how can it faster?
<matthias__> rtreleaven: here is the log: https://bpaste.net/show/759aee261202
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<ridders24> petrvs: well on the mac for some unknown reason it returns an input / output error. On ubuntu i've run the command i showed you to mount it to do the same, and terminal appears to be idle as if its thinking about it
<stanreg> Is it possible to install driver packages made for archlinux? This one in particular: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/libva-intel-driver-g45-h264
<petrvs> drmagoo: long msg was cut off
<rtreleaven> https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/sendmail-4th-edition/9780596510299/ch14s06s26.html
<petrvs> drmagoo: known problem, though, IIRC, do a search
<rtreleaven> matthias__ ^
<petrvs> stanreg: there are basically no drivers that work for only one GNU/Linux distro and not every other one
<petrvs> stanreg: so yes
<petrvs> you likely needn't use a package specifically made for arch, though, just find upstream
<petrvs> first start by looking for something in Ubuntu's repos, though
<petrvs> and then look for a deb
<stanreg> petrvs, though drivers (such as the one at this link) may be packaged differently for different distributions, right?
<stanreg> petrvs, I see.
<petrvs> ridders24: what command, again?
<petrvs> stanreg: yes, you wouldn't want to use the package itself
<petrvs> they didn't get it from thin air, is all
<stanreg> Understood.
<drmagoo> petrvs: I'll google some more
<linuxgeek_> i have two nic eth0 and eth1 on a linux vm. each have their own gateway. i want both the ip's to be accessible. however only one ip is accessible. looks like i need to add two default gateways so both ip's is accessible.
<linuxgeek_> could anyone please help
<petrvs> drmagoo: might just try another nvidia driver version, too
<petrvs> linuxgeek_: what vm?
<linuxgeek_> ubuntu 14.04
<petrvs> linuxgeek_: what vm software
<linuxgeek_> petrvs, esx 5.5
<petrvs> linuxgeek_: I'd wager #vmware gets this question a lot
<linuxgeek_> petrvs, does this not need any configuration in the ubuntu vm first?
<matthias__> rtreleaven: okay, but why takes it only about 1 second when i send something between my other email adresses?
<rtreleaven> matthias__ I suspect that there are delays in validating the trust chain. "STARTTLS=client, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com., version=TLSv1/SSLv3, verify=FAIL, cipher=ECDHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256, bits=128/128"
<GAM002> isnt this the irc for ubuntu?
<AppAraat> hi, can anyone please tell me where I can find the hash digest (sum) of this iso? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<linuxgeek_> petrvs, becuase if i add eth0 default gw, eth0 ip works. similarly, eth1 works with eth1 default gw
<matthias__> rtreleaven: because of verify=Fail?
<linuxgeek_> but not both.
<rtreleaven> matthias__ yes
<drmagoo> petrvs: this is the moste stable driver I have found.
<petrvs> drmagoo: you try nouveau yet? :)
<rtreleaven> matthias__ as a "test" you try not verifying the chain. Don't run like that normally though.
<matthias__> rtreleaven: a ssl certificate is too expensive for me
<matthias__> rtreleaven: how should i run it then?
<rtreleaven> I would have to google that.
<rtreleaven> but I will leave that to you.
<Chaos_Zero> How to restart unity panel without killing all programs?
<teward> Chaos_Zero: I don't think you do...
<teward> but don't quote me on that
<petrvs> ps aux | egrep -i 'unity|panel'
<rtreleaven> DeaDSouL_ saw your messages from earlier. just because you have lots of cores does not mean any old application can use them all.
<rtreleaven> also there may be other reasons that applications are slow.
<drmagoo> petrvs: yes, I've gone thru that nightmare ;)
<petrvs> like java :p
<petrvs> drmagoo: which'n?
<drmagoo> petrvs: with nouveau it only identified one monitor and that was locked to about half the resolution that screen can handle
<petrvs> sounds like a small configuration problem
<matthias__> rtreleaven: i can't find it :7
<drmagoo> petrvs: Tried to clear everything and start fresh.. Then I tried the driver from Nvidia, didnt help much.. Then I went back to the driver from xorg-edgers and thats been the most stable one
<kontoo> heya, what's the best way to stay up to date with security fixes for an ubuntu server?
<rtreleaven> matthias__ instead of disabling verification maybe you can explicitly trust those relays
<TJ-> kontoo: unattended-upgrades
<kontoo> TJ-:  you mean let the server automatically install updates? I don't really like the idea, also some fixes require a reboot
<Kratix> Is this the place to ask for help?
<tgm4883> kontoo: how many servers?
<Kratix> Sorry, didn't read the topic.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Kratix, if it's a ubuntu support question, yes
<ubottu> Kratix, if it's a ubuntu support question, yes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kontoo> tgm4883: 1
<Kratix> Uh, I have to go, actually. I'll ask it later.
<matthias__> rtreleaven: i think gmail etc. is not trusting me?
<tgm4883> kontoo: personally since it's just one I'd just set it up to email me if there are security updates available
<rtreleaven> could be but I don't have a pki cert and my mail goes fast
<OnkelTem> Hi. Where to get "Sans Condensed" font? I'm on KDE so probably it requires to be installed separately
<OnkelTem> I mean - what package does provide this font?
<OnkelTem> I want it for Eclipse UI
<TJ-> kontoo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<kontoo> TJ-: no automatic reboot for me mate, but thanks for the link
<kontoo> tgm4883: I did that before but it stopped working :P
<TJ-> kontoo: I said nothing about automatic reboots; I suggest you read the link
<kontoo> tgm4883: I probably can fix it, but what annoyed me is the fact that it included minor updates
<kontoo> tgm4883: I'm only interested in remote exploits
<tgm4883> kontoo: then have it do automatic updates and email you if a reboot is required
<eamador> join #drupal-es
<Spodermen_sweg> Do I need to unmount a (usb)drive before editing partitions?
<petrvs> Spodermen_sweg: pretty much, yup
<SchrodingersScat> I vote yes
<Spodermen_sweg> Ok
<Spodermen_sweg> is there a specific filesystem that I should use for liveUSB? Currently Fat32
<kontoo> TJ-: I read the link, but you seem to be unable to understand my concern
<k1l> Spodermen_sweg: it doesnt matter. the live usb creation thing will format it anyway
<kontoo> TJ-: neither do I want some automated update system nor does it solve the problem of a manual reboot
<Spodermen_sweg> Ok, great
<brothersome> Spodermen_sweg, Fat32 is good for a live CD, when writing stuff use ext4
<petrvs> Spodermen_sweg: depends on the application
<Spodermen_sweg> Ok
<TJ-> kontoo: You asked for the 'best' way - for a single server that is the 'best' way. If you're worried about regressions/downtime then use a staging server and test on that first, and only then replicate the changes on the production server.
<k1l> Spodermen_sweg: honestly. use the usb-creator-gtk or the the terminal command "dd" like i showed in the link. you are making it harder than it is
<kontoo> tgm4883: isn't there a mailing list just for critical remote exploits?
<kontoo> TJ-: hm some misunderstanding here, "best way to stay up to date with security fixes" = get informed, not to install them asap
<TJ-> kontoo: For USNs see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<tgm4883> kontoo: you could subscribe to USN, but I don't think it's only remote exploits
<kontoo> damn it
<SchrodingersScat> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kontoo> ok?
<k1l> kontoo: if you look at usn you will see there is a lot of security updates every day. so it doesnt matter if its just remote exploits you will need to run the updates anyway.
<OerHeks> just install 15.04/systemD, no need to reboot the kernel after update
<k1l> OerHeks: how come?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: no reboot kernel updates are in 15.04?
<OerHeks> i read this, live kernel patching
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I din't think that was coming until later. Do you happen to have a link?
<Lazik> I just made a netboot install of 14.04, it boots fine but only in command line. Did it not install the whole graphical stack? What commands can I use to check that?
<OerHeks> oops, this is a kernel 4x.x feature :-(
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yea that's what I read too :(
<kontoo> k1l: the difference between some local app having bugs and a remote exploit in the web server / kernel should be obvious
<kontoo> I have a much bigger time frame to schedule the update in the former case
<tgm4883> kontoo: proper security practices would dictate that you make the decision regarding specific patches, hence why there is USN with all of the security updates
<tgm4883> kontoo: you as in the administrator of the server. It shouldn't be up to the repo admins nor the security team
<kontoo> tgm4883: I think I'll stick to the email notification of my server, maybe improving it like the guy here recommends: https://library.nagios.com/library/techtips/264-tech-tip-monitoring-critical-debian-and-ubuntu-updates-with-nagios
<kontoo> advantage is I don't get spammed with security notifications for applications I don't have installed
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<tgm4883> kontoo: yea you should be able to adapt what that guy has. As he currently has it, you would get notifications on any security patch
<kontoo> tgm4883: I'll have a look at time. There is always the option to switch to a Windows server
<kontoo> huehueuheu
<tgm4883> kontoo: I'm not sure why you think switching to a windows server would help in security or patch application, but I applaud you for your comedy
<TJ-> Nothing wrong with a Windows Server ...
<TJ-> .... as long as you don't power it up :)
<kontoo> that's rude
<TJ-> That's experience!
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<kontoo> rude experience
<tgm4883> TJ-: yes it is rude. A powered off windows server would be a waste of space
<kontoo> well I'm out, thanks for the help TJ and tgm4883
<tgm4883> kontoo: yw
<TJ-> Is there a way to capture (mirror) all key-presses in a terminal (or screen/tmux) so as to display the keys being pressed?
<Pici> TJ-: like with `script`?
<fxmulder> anyone know what might cause my desktop to repeat like this http://nsab.us/public/desktop.png ?
<TJ-> Pici: Almost, but I need to capture the silent keys too, such as  Ctrl+? and so forth
<fxmulder> I've heard people complaining about this on vmware and vmtools solved it but it did not for me, I also heard people solve it by upgrading the kernel which I did with no effect
<TJ-> Pici: It looks like 'script' might be useful *if* I can separate the typed from the generated escape sequences
<FENNVILLE_TECH_S> FXMULDER : CHECK YOUR WORKSPACES IN SETTINGS IF YOUR STILL HAVING YOUR SCREEN ISSUE
<Skunkwaffle> Hey everyone. Looks like I'm having some trouble removing old kernels from my system. I could use some help if anyone has a minute or two to spare.
<Skunkwaffle>  My boot parttion is full and trying to remove an old kernel via "apt-get purge" or "apt-get autoremove" shows "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<fxmulder> the integration of amazon into ubuntu desktop is absolutely retarded
<fxmulder> I don't know what that guy was thinking
<EriC^^> Skunkwaffle: ok, try to remove the vmlinuz and initrd file manually for a couple old kernsl
<EriC^^> Skunkwaffle: then remove with apt-get purge
<EriC^^> fxmulder: what guy
<Skunkwaffle> -f doesn't get it done either though
<EriC^^> Skunkwaffle: what happens when you type -f install?
<fxmulder> shuttleworth
<OerHeks> lolz, fxmulder, those servers are long gone disabled.
<TunaFish> Why chromium's weak dh fix still not in repos? Why no backport? It has been vulnerable since ages. https://weakdh.org/
<fxmulder> it may be something else now but ubuntu is still trying to sell me music CDs when I search for "settings"
<Skunkwaffle> I get "o apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error"
<petrvs> TunaFish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1457173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1457173 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad uses a weak Diffie-Hellman group for HTTPS" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xangua> !adlens | fxmulder
<ubottu> fxmulder: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<Kratix> Sorry I was stupid before. I'm actually quite tech savvy and experienced with computers, but actually haven't used one for over two years due to a severe case of anxiety for various things. Thus, I'm kind of lost, and I have a really old version of Ubuntu - 11.10, I think - and I get an error when I try to upgrade it. Do I have to install the new version from scratch?
<EriC^^> Skunkwaffle: delete the unused kernels
<Skunkwaffle> just delete the files from /boot ?
<EriC^^> Skunkwaffle: yeah
<bazhang> Kratix, thats the easiest yes
<bazhang> Kratix, that is long end of life
<EriC^^> Skunkwaffle: just delete a couple of them so you have enough space to run apt-get
<TunaFish> petrvs, That's a different issue, I am talking about the chromium package.
<nicomachus> Skunkwaffle: make sure you don't delete ALL of them!
<Skunkwaffle> Is there anything else I need to know before I do this? Usually I remove them via apt-get so I don't screw anything up
<Skunkwaffle> ah, no no, just the older ones
<EriC^^> Skunkwaffle: type uname -r , delete the ones that you dont want
<TunaFish> The current chromium package is still vulnerable to logjam, ff is not.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Kratix
<ubottu> Kratix: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Skunkwaffle> ok
<Kratix> I know. So I have to find somewhere to burn a new CD and all that, then?
<anttal> hello
<bazhang> Kratix, a usb stick
<xangua> Kratix: a fresh install would be faster and Ubuntu no longer fits on a CD
<fellayaboy> whats the best virtual machine for Ubuntu server 15.04... i would like to run a vm remotely...does virtualbox have a feature where i can stream the vm from ubuntu server 15.04 or is there a better vm program that can do that?
<anttal> i got directory where is files and subdirectorys, i want to make a link where files that i move to the linkpoint dont go to original directory
<anttal> is there any way
<bazhang> fellayaboy, no best, try what suits you
<Kratix> Of course, I forgot... Two years is a long time to not use a computer...
<tgm4883> fellayaboy: I use KVM and virt-manager
<Kratix> Thanks, anyway. I'll look at that link.
<anttal> symlink works well, but then files what i put on linked point goes to the original directory
<anttal> i dont want that
<EriC^^> anttal: where else would they go?
<xangua> Kratix: Lubuntu does fits on a CD I believe, if this is a low resource machine try Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<OerHeks> TunaFish, it is fixed sofar >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/LogJam
<anttal> EriC^^ like thats my question, symlink dont work at this usage
<anttal> :)
<EriC^^> anttal: yeah, it doesn't make sense
<anttal> or can i make empty directory tree and then symlink only files?
<anttal> is that just stupid
<petrvs> fellayaboy: virtualbox is the most straightforward, kvm is the most performant
<petrvs> fellayaboy: why do you want a vm, exactly?
<TunaFish> OerHeks, it is fixed for server and openssl, server software, not for browser chromium
<EriC^^> anttal: you can make a copy of the dir with cp -s i think, and it'll have symlinks as files
<TunaFish> You'll get mitm'ed if you use chromium
<EriC^^> not sure if the dirs will be symlinked too, maybe not
<tgm4883> petrvs: +1
<OerHeks> TunaFish, chromium uses  TLS libs, so it is not in chromium, it is in the libs
<anttal> "can make relative symbolic links only in current directory"
<verb5> why using virtual machines :) try  containers the performance if much better
<tgm4883> verb5: +1, but doesn't work with windows
<EriC^^> anttal: use absolute paths
<baja> hello guys is there a sticky notes in linux?
<EriC^^> cp -sr /path/to/dir /path/to/new/dir
<OerHeks> TunaFish, or do you think chromium comes with its own tsl libs?
<verb5> who cares about windows :D i use linux
<EriC^^> anttal: cp -s is dumb like that
<fellayaboy> petrvs, i want to create a windows server 2012 r2 virtual machine...my question is there a client that will let me stream the vm from a server...i want to run this vm remotely..i want my ubuntu server 15.04 to stream it down to my Windows 7 client
<nicomachus> baja: sticky notes?
<baja> yes
<baja> i need
<Skunkwaffle> hmm looks like that's working
<Skunkwaffle> Thanks
<nicomachus> baja: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+stick+notes+on+desktop
<Pici> nicomachus: please don't.
<OerHeks> !info tomboy
<ubottu> tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.4-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 962 kB, installed size 8045 kB
<TunaFish> OerHeks, I have no idea, but it is still vulnerable. And it is quite worrying.
<baja> hahaha
<baja> that was fun
<baja> @nichomacus
<anttal> that works, thanks <3
<EriC^^> np
<anttal> EriC^^ btw if i now edit a file it goes to original file? :O
<fellayaboy> i guess openstack would be the best bet
<EriC^^> anttal: if you edit a file, yeah
<EriC^^> anttal: if you add stuff, or delete files from it, it won't go
<anttal> EriC^^ well i think that is enough for me still
<anttal> im building server enivroment so i need to look up every security holes lol
<EriC^^> :D
<anttal> but i think i just chmod everything on 700 where u should not touch
<Kratix> Sorry if I'm being stupid, but should I use Clonezilla or something before installing it?
<EriC^^> Kratix: just backup your stuff to another hdd or something then install
<baja> how
<anttal> EriC^^ can i chown directory to ftp user and then give him 700 rights, that should be safe right?
<OerHeks> baja 'how' ?
<Kratix> I don't have another HDD. Am I being stupid again?
<baja> do i start sticky notes
<EriC^^> Kratix: no, you're not
<anttal> at least i know im stupid lol
<Kratix> Then what do I back it up to?
<EriC^^> Kratix: if you have a separate partition one for "/" one for "/home" you might be able to use the installer's partitioning tool to select the installation at "/" and use /home but not format it, look into it more to make sure
<baja> i cant see sticky notes and i have already downloaded
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<EriC^^> Kratix: what does your partition table look like? type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<baja> i need some spectacles :)
<Kratix> I forgot how to start the terminal.
<Kratix> Found it, sorry.
<EriC^^> Kratix: ctrl+alt+t
<anttal> EriC^^> can u tell me?
<EriC^^> anttal: honestly i don't know much about security/ftp stuff
<EriC^^> better read up on it and see what's the customary security practices
<anttal> okay, thanks
<Kratix> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<Kratix>  1      1049kB  16.1GB  16.1GB  primary   ntfs            diag
<Kratix>  2      16.1GB  16.2GB  105MB   primary   ntfs            boot
<Kratix>  3      16.2GB  216GB   200GB   primary   ntfs
<Kratix>  4      216GB   640GB   424GB   extended
<Kratix>  5      216GB   634GB   418GB   logical   ext4
<EriC^^> anttal: no problem
<EriC^^> Kratix: use paste.ubuntu.com or type the command it should return a link to a pastebin already pasted
<Kratix> Okay, sorry. Do I have to do that now?
<EriC^^> yeah, please do
<ghost_> Just installed ubuntu 15.04 on one hdd. I have windows 8.1 installed on a different hdd. When I turn PC on it goes straight to ubuntu and dont see an option in grub that would let me boot into windows. How can I fix this?
<Kratix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883394/
<EriC^^> ghost_: try sudo update-grub , does it pick up windows?
<CryptoSiD> why is adduser by default not accepting capital letters?
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, looks like you have 200gb windows partition you can use
<EriC^^> Kratix: type sudo du -sh /home
<eueu> Hello, I recently upgraded to 15.04 and have very high CPU usage problems when using either Unity environment, or plasma. In the first case, compiz, and in the second case, plasmashell are using almost 100% of all CPU cores
<Kratix> But I dual boot. Won't that remove Windows?
<EriC^^> CryptoSiD: cause adduser is sort of complainy
<EriC^^> CryptoSiD: why do you want to use a capital letter in a username?
<EriC^^> Kratix: no, you'll just copy your data there temporarily, if you have the free space
<eueu> what “lspci | grep -i vga” tells is: Radeon HD 8610G
<EriC^^> Kratix: the du command should tell you how much space /home is using
<eueu> which package should I install?
<CryptoSiD> EriC^^ me
<CryptoSiD> who i red who, not why, sorry
<EriC^^> eueu: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices , it should mention the recommended driver
<CryptoSiD> well cause i like using SiD, instead of sid
<johnniewalker> hello i'm new to linux i'm running ubuntu mate, can someone please tell me how to create a keyboard shortcut to switch between languages??
<ghost_> EriC^^: Here is the output. I don'
<ghost_> t see windows
<ghost_> http://pastebin.com/Ubf1HJie
<petrvs> CryptoSiD: adduser is Debian nonsense, useradd is the base app
<CryptoSiD> i don't see why the default adduser.conf dont have the regex to accept capital letter in username
<EriC^^> CryptoSiD: ok, well you can use sudo useradd -m <user>
<petrvs> CryptoSiD: you can change it with usermod, though, after the fact
<CryptoSiD> yeah but when ubuntu install, im forced to use sid
<CryptoSiD> i cant add SiD
<EriC^^> CryptoSiD: useradd lets you get away with almost anything, adduser won't
<CryptoSiD> I want to be able to create SiD or whatever with capital letter in the installation:D
<Dro__> hi, when i type sudo apt-get upgrade i get this:
<Dro__> Les paquets suivants ont été conservés :
<Dro__>   libxine2 libxine2-bin libxine2-ffmpeg libxine2-misc-plugins libxine2-plugins
<Dro__>   libxine2-x vdr-plugin-vnsiserver
<Dro__> 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 7 non mis à jour.
<CryptoSiD> un francais!
<eueu> deux
<Dro__> always 7 paquets not updated
<CryptoSiD> just do: apt-get install  libxine2 libxine2-bin libxine2-ffmpeg libxine2-misc-plugins libxine2-plugins  libxine2-x vdr-plugin-vnsiserver
<CryptoSiD> and they will update
<k1l> Dro__: run "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Kratix> Was I supposed to type "du /home"?
<EriC^^> Kratix: sudo du -sh /home
<johnniewalker> hello i'm new to linux i'm running ubuntu mate, can someone please tell me how to create a keyboard shortcut to switch between languages??
<Dro__> k1l, full-upgrade show no result
<EriC^^> ghost_: ok
<EriC^^> ghost_: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> Dro__: then try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Dro__> CryptoSiD, when i try to apt-get install it say there is a dependence insatisfied problem
<EriC^^> johnniewalker: usually it's in settings > text-entry or so
<CryptoSiD> well maybe full-upgrade will work
<Dro__> k1l, exactly same result as full-upgrade
<nicomachus> Dro__: then do 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<k1l> Dro__: do you have PPAs enabled?
<Kratix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883452/
<Dro__> nicomachus, sudo apt-get -f install same result too , always 7 not updated (message: 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 7 non mis à jour.
<Dro__> )
<johnniewalker> thanks eric
<Dro__> k1l,  yes
<nicomachus> Kratix: need a sudo on there
<EriC^^> Kratix: type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<k1l> Dro__: please show in a pastebin: "apt-cache policy libxine2"
<EriC^^> Kratix: then type df -h /dev/sda3
<EriC^^> johnniewalker: np
<Dro__> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883461/
<ghost_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/vspk
<Kratix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883464/
<EriC^^> ghost_: windows is installed in legacy mode, ubuntu is installed in uefi mode
<EriC^^> ghost_: you have to reinstall ubuntu in legacy mode so you can boot both without switching back and forth in the bios between legacy and uefi
<k1l> Dro__: ok, the PPA is causing that error. its not setup properly. i would suggest to remove that ppa with !ppa-purge
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, home is about 25gb, you have about 6gb free on the windows partition, if you can delete some stuff from windows or stuff you don't need on /home you can backup to there and reinstall easily
<Dro__> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> Dro__: that will revert to version 1.2.4 which is original and not the version 1.2.6 from the ppa
<ghost_> EriC^^: How do you know if the reinstall is in legacy?
<EriC^^> ghost_: cause windows is using a msdos partition table
<Dro__> k1l,  the command must be sudo ppa-purge ppa:yavdr/unstable-vdr , right?
<EriC^^> Kratix: if you want to see which files are taking the most space in windows or your home i'd recommend installing ncdu
<EriC^^> Kratix: sudo apt-get install ncdu
<k1l> Dro__: looks ok
<EriC^^> then ncdu /home , and ncdu /mnt to look at windows
<ghost_> EriC^^: Sorry, I meant how do I reinstall so its in the same partition table? They are two separate HDD
<EriC^^> ghost_: boot the usb in legacy mode, when you boot it make sure it's in legacy mode by running ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi , it should say the dir doesn't exist
<Kratix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883483/
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, nevermind, it's cause it's eol and you have to switch the sources list to download
<EriC^^> Kratix: anyways, you can use du -h /home | sort -h
<EriC^^> it should say the biggest files/dirs at the bottom
<EriC^^> and du -h /mnt | sort -h for windows
<Dro__> k1l, the command is not correct :/
<Dro__> anyone have an idea whats the ppa: format of this http://ppa.launchpad.net/yavdr/unstable-vdr/ubuntu/ ?
<BlueShark_> Dro__: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yavdr/unstable-vdr
<EriC^^> ghost_: make sure the bios is set to csm legacy enabled, and the usb is first in the list as legacy, if you get a boot options menu choose usb legacy or just usb if it says usb uefi
<Kratix> I think I have more than 6 GB of important stuff on /home.
<k1l> Dro__: can you show the output of ppa-purge?
<EriC^^> Kratix: try deleting stuff from windows then
<Dro__> k1l, its ok now, it was missing a letter :P thx BlueShark_
<k1l> Dro__: because ppa:yavdr/unstable-vdr is the right one
<Dro__> k1l, yes its right, i'm going to update & upgrade
<Kratix> Didn't I have space on some other partitions? I feel quite sure  that I had much more than 6 GB of free space...
<Dro__> k1l, everything is ok now, 0 not updated paquet, thank you!
<BlueShark> How do I check if the firewall is somehow blocking the port forwarding setup I've created? I forwarded 8888 and tried accessing it via my IP, but it shows as the port is closed.
<BlueShark> Disabled ufw, retested, no change. Flushed iptables with -F, no change. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> Kratix: maybe the linux partition, it's about 400gb
<teward> BlueShark: what's doing the forwarding, your linux box or NAT somewhere else on the network
<teward> (from Internet in)
<Kratix> Shall I use du again?
<EriC^^> Kratix: nah its pretty obvious, cause home is only 25gb
<BlueShark> teward: Not sure I understand the question. I did the config/updating in the router configuration page.
<EriC^^> Kratix: do you have a 25gb usb ?
<EriC^^> Kratix: you don't need a usb to install ubuntu, you could boot the .iso using grub and use any usb you have as the backup
<Kratix> I definitely don't have a 25GB USB.
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, well splitting the partition isn't really that recommended, as working with partitions you never know and it's preferable to backup first
<EriC^^> Kratix: can you delete 19gb from windows?
<Mr777> Question: We assign permissions for user (owner), group, others and all. What is the difference of permissions for others and all?
<Kratix> Maybe. I actually don't know what's on there, as I haven't used it for the aforementioned two years plus... I'll look.
<Kratix> Now I can't even mount what I think is the Windows drive... Is that because of the terminal commands I did?
<teward> BlueShark: do you have anything listening on port 8888 on the target system?
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, check it out, if you absolutely can't you can always split the linux one and copy the stuff there, i don't recommend it without using a backup though
<EriC^^> Kratix: it's already mounted at /mnt
<teward> BlueShark: (when NAT comes into play, you have to check all points to make sure everything forwards the way it should)
<Kratix> Maybe I'm using a wrong term. But I can't find the Windows files.
<EriC^^> Kratix: type nautilus /mnt
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<BlueShark> teward: What do you mean target system?
<AbbyA> Hiya, I'm trying to ssh to another system and I need the other system to always have a given environment variable set
<teward> BlueShark: i mean ,behind the forward.
<AbbyA> I need this to be portable across Mac & Linux. Is there any file I can use so that ssh me@myserver echo $HELLO will know what HELLO is?
<BlueShark> teward: that's the system I'm using.
<BlueShark> teward: nmap says that port is open - that's enough?
<teward> i'm confused
<teward> BlueShark: is the system you're using the same as the router, or is there a router between it and the internet
<BlueShark> teward: my laptop <-> router <-> modem <-> internet, afaik
<Kratix> The du command didn't return an ordered list.
<teward> BlueShark: and you have the forward rule set on the router to accept on port 8888, and to forward to the CORRECT IP ADDRESS for the laptop with a destinatino port on that system of your choosing?
<OerHeks> Kratix, du -sh * | sort -h
<BlueShark> teward: ifconfig shows inet addr:10.0.0.2 - that's the IP I used.
<Kratix> Oh, yes, of course. Stupid...
<OerHeks> or du -sh * | sort -n
<Kratix> I can't make it sort the list it already spent 20 minutes on?
<magonix> EriC^^: I just reinstalled ubuntu in legacy. Now when I reboot PC it takes me straight to a grub command line.
<teward> BlueShark: and an external port scan from outside your network to the port is showing that it's closed?
<BlueShark> teward: yes
<teward> BlueShark: do you have something listening on the port at 10.0.0.2 yet?
<teward> and have you tried accessing that from the outside
<EriC^^> magonix: are you sure you're booting in legacy mode?
<EriC^^> magonix: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<BlueShark> teward: I have tried accessing it from outside with my static IP:port but that didn't work (the browser didn't load the page).
<BlueShark> teward: how do I check if I have something listening on that port on 10.0.0.2?
<magonix> EriC^^: I'm getting a syntax error.
<EriC^^> Kratix: you can copy and paste it into a file, and then type cat /path/to/file | sort -h
<magonix> EriC^^ this the grub interface not on ubuntu
<teward> BlueShark: netstat -tulpn | grep :PORT
<teward> there's other ways, I like the netstat way XD
<EriC^^> magonix: ah, live it from a live usb
<EriC^^> *type it
<tresmundos> Hello someone can help me with VPN
<Kratix> Never mind, I just accidentally closed the terminal... Stupid me again.
<OerHeks> tresmundos, just ask, wait and see
<tresmundos> Thanks, I hope someone can help me here, because in the other channel in Spanish, do not respond
<moppers> I have to convert an image to CMYK color for a printer. Gimp plugin in choking on the image size: its 10,800 pixels x 10,800 pixels. It's also too large for the online services I could find.
<BlueShark> teward: yeah, that lists the service.
<Kratix> I can't figure out what do with the du command. If I just type / instead of /home, it doesn't do anything at all.
<OerHeks> Kratix, outside your /home/ you would need sudo
<Kanov> how good is Ubuntu for an absolute beginner?
<OerHeks> Kanov, great!
<Kanov> my beloved mother, whom I cherish rather greatly, remained an fervid user of Windows for approximately 13 years, and ive now decided to introduce her to the opensource world
<Kanov> but will she able to use it finely?
<Kanov> i want a distro that doesn't require the use of the terminal at all
<petrvs> Kanov: it'd probably be alright
<Kanov> just how alright would it be?
<petrvs> Kanov: you might want to choose a DE or configuration/theme of a DE that closely resembles the Windows she's used to
<petrvs> Kanov: about as alright as any other distro
<EriC^^> Kratix: are you trying to check the windows partition?
<Kratix> Yes.
<petrvs> Kanov: the DE choice/preconfiguration is going to be far more important than the specific distro
<Kanov> there was also this windows-looking distro, i forgot what was it called
<Kanov> petrvs; what was it called?
<Kanov> it looked like windows, was probably KDE
<EriC^^> Kratix: type du -h /mnt | sort -h
<petrvs> Kanov: doesn't matter, appearance is at the topmost level, any distro can look like any other
<EriC^^> Kratix: sudo du -h /mnt | sort -h
<petrvs> Kanov: what version of windows does she use? What theme?
<Kanov> petrvs; the default theme, windows 7
<Pici> /70/70
<Kanov> im a user of arch and have been using it for years - i'd love to introduce her to manjaro, the spinoff of arch, but it's a little intermediate
<Kratix> Still nothing.
<Kanov> ubuntu came to me as a logical distro, but i wanted to know whether it is the right choice
<grantd> use VM and make a tests
<moppers> anyone knpw about converting an image to cmyk color?
<moppers> we are printing a banner, size 3x3 feet (90cm x 90cm) and the printer needs a 300 dpi image. Gimp just dies when I throw a 11m x 11m pixel bitmap at it.
<moppers> 300x36=10,800 :-(
<rory> moppers: you might be able to use the command-line tool ImageMagick http://superuser.com/a/373373
<petrvs> moppers: try printing it with lp
<moppers> 11k sorry
<moppers> rory: Thanks, I will try imagick
<stack12> if you want a program to resize images i made one
<stack12> https://github.com/agronick/BIR
<petrvs> mmm, but so many programs already do that
<Kratix> Did anyone see what I wrote?
<petrvs> Kratix: probably someone
<petrvs> though I did not
<Kratix> I just wrote that it still didn't do anything.
<rory> <Kanov> but will she able to use it finely?
<rory> Oh he left
<petrvs> kanov is gone
<moppers> stack: not resize. convert RGB to CMYK.
<petrvs> yarp :p
<petrvs> imagemagick can do that
<petrvs> but I can't imagine a good reason you'd want to do that
<iainnitro> hello all
<petrvs> 'lo
<moppers> petrvs: professional printer requires CMYK colour. we are printing a 3 foot x 3 foot banner and he needs a 300 dpi image in CMYK. That's about 11,000 pixels each way, and it killed gimp
<Bashing-om> Kratix: I just joined the channel, what is your end goal for the (d)isk (u)sage command ?
<petrvs> moppers: no...
<petrvs> moppers: if it were professional, it'd not be bitmap
<iainnitro> does anyone know of a "battery status" monitor for a Kensington Pro Fit wireless mouse?
<petrvs> iainnitro: never even heard of battery powered mouse battery monitors, TBH :) that'd be neat if they have them
<petrvs> isn't it kind of obvious when the battery is dead, though? :p
<iainnitro> yeah but nice to know what the percent is. Have seen Solaar for Logitech Unifying devices and wondered if someone had done something similar for Kensington.
<Kratix> The goal is to find out what takes up the most space on my Windows partition so I can see if there's anything unnecessary I can delete to make room for a backup of my current Ubuntu partition.
<Kratix> So I can install a new version of Ubuntu instead.
<petrvs> Kratix: https://windirstat.info/
<petrvs> Kratix: or baobab from Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Kratix: I must pass; I have never seen the ubuntu command 'du' applied to a Windows file system .
<petrvs> du doesn't care what file system it sees
<petrvs> it either sees it or it doesn't
<petrvs> sort of a basic tool for that job, though, see previous suggestions
<Bashing-om> petrvs: :) ; I watch and learn .
<Kratix> Can I install Baobab when my Ubuntu version is EOL?
<petrvs> course
<petrvs> you probably have it already, though
<Kratix> How do I use it, then?
<iainnitro> thank-you guys.  Have a good day.
<petrvs> a simpler solution still: find /path/to/windows/mount/ -type f -size +1G -exec du -hs {} \; | sort -h (find files 1GB or larger, sort by size, largest last [at bottom])
<EriC^^> Kratix: type ls /mnt do you see any files?
<Kratix> EriC^^: Yes.
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, sudo du -h /mnt | sort -h
<Kratix> petrvs: I didn't quite get what I'm supposed to modify in that command.
<EriC^^> Kratix: if you use petrvs
<FuxY> hey there, is anyone here?
<EriC^^> Kratix: if you use petrvs' command, use '{}' instead of {}
<petrvs> Kratix: /path/to/windows/mount/
<petrvs> FuxY: so many ones
<EriC^^> Kratix: it's the same thing, except it will only show files and not dirs
<petrvs> {} is fine
<FuxY> thank god, i think i just broke my MBR :(
<Guest86169> curse
<EriC^^> petrvs: what about spaces in filenames?
<petrvs> EriC^^: what about them
<petrvs> find is not ls
<EriC^^> petrvs: you need to use quotes with {} or it won't work
<petrvs> nope
<EriC^^> petrvs: really? you're an idiot
<nicomachus> lol
<petrvs> yup, petrvs the idiot who's actually run the command
<petrvs> try it yourself sometime :)
<nicomachus> time to try it, I suppose...
<petrvs> yup
<EriC^^> petrvs: i have
<petrvs> if we were talking about ls, you'd be making sense
<Bashing-om> FuxY: What makes you think grub is broke ? What release and what hardware (UEFI ?) are we working with ?
 * petrvs casts remove curse
<FuxY> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 on my laptop which had Windows 7 64Bit, using the "Install Ubuntu Alongside Windows" option. But now windows 7 can't boot, but ubuntu is working perfectly (im currently talking from ubuntu)
<Kratix> This is crazy...
<petrvs> FuxY: your mbr is fine, then
<petrvs> FuxY: your grub config might be confused
<petrvs> Kratix: what is?
<Bashing-om> FuxY: Try from the ubuntu install terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' see if Windows is not then chainloaded onto ubuntu's boot menu .
<Kratix> The people that are supposed to know what to do arguing about what works.
<petrvs> Kratix: there's always going to be an ignorant person somewhere :)
<FuxY> Bashing-om: ill try
<petrvs> Kratix: you don't need to worry about it, though, you can simply try the command and see that it works just fine
<petrvs> that's the only way anyone ever really _knows_ anything
<en1gma> im on ubuntu desktop amd64 with dist-upgrade. im trying to install nvidia binary driver but cant seem to Exit X correctly
<nicomachus> petrvs: find isn't working with the space for me.
<petrvs> nicomachus: with what?
<en1gma> can someone tell me command to get me to console with gui or X running?
<en1gma> not running*
<Kratix> So what do I substitute for /path/to/windows/mount/
<Kratix> ?
<nicomachus> en1gma: Ctrl+Alt+T
<nicomachus> to get a terminal.
<en1gma> k 1 sec lemme try. i was doing Ctrl+Alt+F1 and it didnt work right
<petrvs> en1gma: CTRL+ALT+F2
<en1gma> no not just a terminal
<petrvs> Kratix: wherever it's mounted, if it's mounted
<en1gma> out of X completely shutdown
<petrvs> Kratix: run 'mount' to see
<Bashing-om> en1gma: 14.10 and under ' sudo service lightdm stop ' ... 15.04 (systemd) others will have to advise .
<en1gma> im on 15.04 and it changed
<petrvs> en1gma: 1 is frequently occupied, try F2
<en1gma> its not lightdm anymore to my understanding
<FuxY> Bashing-om: There are actually 3 windows which are chainloaded, WIndows 7 loader (which should be working) and 2 WIndows Recovery Environment (loader) on dev/sda2 and dev/sda5
<en1gma> Ctrl+Alt+F2 does not kill X
<petrvs> en1gma: you didn't ask for how to kill X
<Nikesh> I am having trouble getting dual boot to work. Specifically, I'm getting GRUB errors on the install of Ubuntu (alongside Windows). When I reboot it just goes right into Windows with no GRUB menu. Is there a way I could edit the GRUB menu in the live USB to point to my Ubuntu partition /dev/sda5 ?
<en1gma> i said i need to be at a terminal and out of X completely so i can install an nvidia binary driver
<petrvs> but Bashing-om told you how
<Bashing-om> FuxY: And ? the WIndows 7 loader selection does not work ?
<petrvs> en1gma: you don't need to be out of X for that, IIRC, just not currently within X
<petrvs> that is, the script wants to be run from not within X
<magonix> EriC^^: I rebooted an its all working fine. Was able to choose between all ny OS. Thanks for the help
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 15.04 anyone know the command? the binary driver is telling me X is still running and will now exit
<en1gma> out of X please. command?
<nicomachus> Nikesh: did you ever get it to boot into 15.04 last night?
<petrvs> nicomachus: ?
<FuxY> Bashing-om: exactly, when i choose the Windows 7 loader it goes straight to an error, if i remember correctly it was 0x0000000f, should i use the windows 7 installation cd to fix my boot?
<Kratix> I don't know how to read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883834/
<en1gma> no one knows how to drop to a "real" console without X running anywhere?
<nicomachus> petrvs: he/she was in here last night with boot issues.
<EriC^^> petrvs: ok, you're not an idiot, it works here, i think it's still better to use '{}' though
<petrvs> nicomachus: re: find & spaces
<petrvs> EriC^^: it can be, it depends
<petrvs> {} is fine in what I gave him, though :D
<EriC^^> won't hurt
<petrvs> it shouldn't, yeah
<Nikesh> nicomachus: No, I rebooted and it still went straight into Windows.
<petrvs> en1gma: CTRL+ALT+F2 should always work, unless your system is goofed
<petrvs> en1gma: Bashing-om told you another way
<petrvs> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Nikesh> nicomachus: So I thought maybe using a live USB to get into Ubuntu by editing the GRUB menu could be a solution
<petrvs> yet another
<Bashing-om> FuxY: EriC^^ can advise better, But yeah, I would (re-)install Windows Boot code, then (re-)install ubuntu's then run ' sudo update-grub ' // "assumming" Windows and ubuntu are installed to the same same hard drive .
<Bashing-om> petrvs: FuxY My testing in an attempt to boot 15.04 to terminal .. the boot parameter text boots the system, but no networking !
<petrvs> FuxY: if you run out of ideas, pastebin /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and the output of lsblk -f
<petrvs> Bashing-om: I thought it was en1gma that wanted that, though :p
<en1gma> no you are wrong
<en1gma> X is still running just tried it
<en1gma> if you dont know the command to get out of X just say so
<petrvs> en1gma: who's wrong, and why does it matter? :)
<en1gma> whoever is telling Ctrl-Alt-F2
<en1gma> it does not kill X server
<petrvs> never said it does :)
<petrvs> did you try what Bashing-om said?
<en1gma> i need it killed.
<en1gma> anyone know how on 15.04
<Bashing-om> petrvs: ME, ME be in error .. yeah en1gma ,
<Kratix> petrvs: Did you see my last message?
<en1gma> ive said like 4x already.
<FuxY> Bashing-om: ill try re installing the windows 7 boot code, would it be better to remove ubuntu and install it on a different partition (but on the same harddrive) ?
<petrvs> Kratix: dunno, what was it?
<k1l> en1gma: sudo systemctl stop lightdm.service
<nicomachus> en1gma: first google result: https://askubuntu.com/questions/613461/how-to-stop-x-server-in-kubuntu-15-04
<en1gma> that is for 14.04
<en1gma> we are not using lightdm in 15.04
<k1l> en1gma: while you are at a tty1 of course
<nicomachus> no that is for 15.04 en1gma
<petrvs> en1gma: what're you using?
<k1l> en1gma: of course we are
<EriC^^> FuxY: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<nicomachus> en1gma: sudo systemctl stop sddm.service
<en1gma> nicomachus yes what you posted is 15.04 i accept that and thanx. lemme try
<Bashing-om> FuxY: Whoaaa .. " different partition ???) do you imply that you have presently a WUBI install ?
<petrvs> Kratix: oh I see it
<k1l> en1gma: so you are on Kubuntu?
<nicomachus> k1l: he's not, but it'll work.
<petrvs> Kratix: is your windows mount you're interested in on a drive attached to the same computer you're running ubuntu from?
<en1gma> ubuntu 15.04 desktop amd64 with dist-upgrade
<petrvs> s/mount/filesystem/
<Kratix> Attached how?
<en1gma> en1gma@en1gma-All-Series:~$ sudo systemctl stop sddm.service
<en1gma> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted
<k1l> nicomachus: Kubuntu uses another dm. sdd or something like that. ubuntu still uses lightdm
<petrvs> Kratix: is it inside the same computer, or otherwise attached, by usb cable, etc.
<EriC^^> FuxY: i doubt ubuntu has touched the windows stuff, you probably are mixing uefi and legacy and ubuntu is trying to boot the .efi file and it's in legacy mode or something like that
<k1l> en1gma: like i told you already!
<Kratix> It is on the same hard drive.
<FuxY> Bashing-om: no, when i was on windows 7 i created a diff partition with 50gb to use for ubuntu, but when installing it (using a livecd) i choose the "Install Alongside" instead of "Do Something Else"
<petrvs> Kratix: okay, do you see it listed on the left of your file manager?
<EriC^^> FuxY: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<en1gma> ok let me get to a tty1. 1 sec
<FuxY> EriC^^:  will try
<Kratix> No, but I actually think I did so earlier.
<en1gma> same error in tty1
<FuxY> EriC^^:  it replied with http://termbin.com/carx
<en1gma> dbus error
<k1l> en1gma: did you even listen?
<en1gma> about 4 ppl were talking
<k1l> en1gma: sddm is Kubuntu. are you on Kubuntu?
<en1gma> nope. ubuntu
<en1gma> lightdm in 15.04?
<k1l> so dont try to stop sddm
<en1gma> k 1 sec
<k1l> because there is no sddm
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<k1l> en1gma: next time dont make such a drama, if you cant handle more people to give you hints and solutions.
<EriC^^> FuxY: something seems off
<en1gma> kil
<en1gma> didnt work
<en1gma> same error with lightdm.service
<EriC^^> FuxY: ubuntu is just using 11gb not 50gb, you have a 50gb ntfs partition though..
<en1gma> next time tell me the right service as that is 14.04 not ubuntu 15.04
<petrvs> Kratix: well, if you run lsblk -f, do you see it there?
<en1gma> before you act like you are correct
<k1l> en1gma: stop that attitude!
<en1gma> you
<FuxY> EriC^^:  that's because of a error of mine, i choose the install alongside option instead of the "Do Something Else" and choosing the 50gb partition
<nicomachus> en1gma: don't get haughty in here when people--who have no obligation to--are trying to help you.
<en1gma> you are gloating before it fixed it. at least wait to gloat until it gets fixed by you
<k1l> en1gma: ubuntu 15.04 is running lightdm. please show me what dm you are running
<en1gma> i not sure how to show you
<EriC^^> FuxY: i think ubuntu uses whatever free space it finds, the 50gb partition actually has a filesystem ( ntfs )
<en1gma> screen shot?
<EriC^^> FuxY: type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<lickalott> hey all!
<OerHeks> en1gma, ctrl alt F2, sudo service ligtdm stop, and do what you want.
<petrvs> lickalott: heyo
<EriC^^> FuxY: then type ls /mnt to see what's there
<k1l> en1gma: ps ax | grep lightdm
<lickalott> having an issue with gran_size and I can't seem to find out how to edit the grub.cfg to enable the sanitizer.    Anyone have experience with that?
<OerHeks> .. seems it worked :-)
<FuxY> EriC^^:  it doesn't allow me , gives this error: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Kratix> The du command seems to have worked anyway, but I have no idea how. I didn't even know I had that terminal window open. Strange...
<EriC^^> FuxY: ok, you might have it mounted from nautilus
<EriC^^> FuxY: try checking nautilus for it
<EriC^^> ( the filemanager )
<petrvs> Kratix: mmm, good job then
<petrvs> oh snap, 11
<FuxY> EriC^^:  i know nautilus is the file manager, but what do you mean having it mounted from nautilus? didn't understand , sorry
<OerHeks> FuxY, if it is mounted, you will see the hdd in nautilus sidepanel
<FuxY> EriC^^:  Nautilus shows Ubuntu/414GB Volume/SYSTEM/Computer
<EriC^^> FuxY: is there a 50gb one?
<Kratix> I think I found something I can delete. But it's a program split between a lot directories, and I don't know if it'll mess up if I only delete some of the files, and I can't uninstall it properly, as I can't access Windows right now.
<EriC^^> FuxY: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<FuxY> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/wg2v
<lickalott> let me start with something easier.  with the 64bit version of 14.04 i only show grub.  Can I use/install grub2 without a fresh install (i.e. install grub2 over existing install) or is the grub that I'm seeing actually grub2 and just not labeled accordingly?
<EriC^^> FuxY: type ls /media/loureiro/Ubuntu
<EriC^^> FuxY: i think you created a volume called ubuntu after shrinking the windows volume
<FuxY> EriC^^:  you are completely true, when i shrinked it i named it Ubuntu
<daverich> Anyone able to help me with .htaccess rewrite URL's? I'd like anyone accessing "/files/{hash}" to have the URL rewritten as "view.php?hash={hash}"
<FuxY> EriC^^:  terminal replied with : System Volume Information
<Ad_224> Ello: http://pastebin.com/UdT85KN1
<Ad_224> How I fix this: http://pastebin.com/UdT85KN1
<EriC^^> FuxY: ok, when you shrink it, you should just leave it as unallocated space, so ubuntu can see it and use it
<EriC^^> FuxY: i guess it's empty, after shrinking it did you boot into windows a couple times as recommeded?
<Ad_224> EriC^^: Can You help me please? http://pastebin.com/UdT85KN1
<OerHeks> Ad_224, saucy .. that version is EOL. upgrade please
<Kratix> Is there anything I can do about that?
<nicomachus> Ad_224: remove those ppa's that are giving you 404s
<Ad_224> How, I'm new to Ubuntu
<OerHeks> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<xangua> Ad_224: new to ubuntu as you just installed an unsupported release¿
<nicomachus> Ad_224: upgrade to the 14.04 LTS or the current version, 15.04
<FuxY> EriC^^: i thought i was to name it so ubuntu could use it ._. well, im dumb
<Ad_224> its VPS, I only found Ubuntu 13 on site from where I bought this
<k1l> Ad_224: best is to format that drive and make a new start with a actual ubuntu release. ubuntu 13.10 is dead.
<Guest96316> what a day yoh so tired
<OerHeks> Ad_224, contact your vpn vendor, they should provide you with an image, as VPN's are heavily tweaked
<nicomachus> Ad_224: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<FuxY> EriC^^:  yes , and it worked, but suddenly windows freezed at the boot right before the "Windows is Starting animation" and now windows doesn't even get to the animation
<EriC^^> FuxY: do you have a windows cd?
<FuxY> EriC^^:  the first 3 or 4 boots into windows worked perfectly, idk what changed that, since i didn't mess with MBR/GRUB or windows files
<FuxY> EriC^^:  ill only have it in a couple of hours
<EriC^^> FuxY: oh, after installing ubuntu it also worked?
<FuxY> EriC^^:  yes, both os worked perfectly for maybe 8 hours, something broke the windows 7 boot
<k1l> !away > bpsizemore
<ubottu> bpsizemore, please see my private message
<EriC^^> FuxY: odd, ok when you get the windows cd, repair the mbr and boot into it, then delete the ubuntu partitions
<Ad_224> Any other way to upgrade it from 13 to new version?
<FuxY> EriC^^:  bootrec /fixmbr ?
<Kratix> Would someone at least answer me?
<EriC^^> FuxY: delete the ext4 one thats 11gb and the swap thats 4gb
<k1l> Ad_224: you can run a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<bf_> my ulimit -n settings keep resetting themselves. does anybody have an idea how i can fix that? (ubuntu server)
<EriC^^> FuxY: and the primary partition called Ubuntu which you created
<FuxY> EriC^^:  oh, ubuntu created those 2 partitions?
<Ad_224> k1l: sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<k1l> Ad_224: but its really bad hoster if they only offer an outdated (means massiv security issues) version of ubuntu to install
<EriC^^> FuxY: yeah it created those partitions which are in an extended logical partition
<dbarros> can I virtualize a "MS SQL Server" on a W2012 VM using VirtualBox, in Ubuntu with no issues?
<k1l> Ad_224: well, talk to the hoster
<Ad_224> k1l: Any other ways to do it?
<k1l> Ad_224: 14.04 should be the actual version they should offer
<FuxY> EriC^^:  interesting, so, if i was to uninstall ubuntu, i would only need to delete those 2 partitions?
<EriC^^> FuxY: you need to delete those 2, i think you're going to lose that space though, cause it's inside an extended logical partition somehow, and you need that partition for the recovery partition which is the 16gb partition
<EriC^^> FuxY: yeah ubuntu is on those 2 partitions
<FuxY> a recovery partition for windows or ubuntu?
<cofo> ubuntu was faster than kubuntu...
<EriC^^> it's for windows
<cofo> but the thing is i like kubuntu gui..
<FuxY> but im on a hp laptop, it already comes with a recovery partition
<EriC^^> FuxY: btw you might be able to still access it and fix the mbr from there, it's a long shot though as it's not too happy when the partition table gets modified
<EriC^^> FuxY: yeah i know, same here i have a 16gb partition in the end too
<nicomachus> cofo: install the kubuntu desktop environment on ubuntu
<Kratix> Seriously, I have no idea why I'm not getting an answer. Did I say something I shouldn't have? What am I supposed to do?
<Abhijit> hi
<cofo> im on live
<EriC^^> FuxY: i think it's f10 or something to get it to boot the recovery partition when the pc boots
<cofo> live cd
<cofo> nicomachus:
<nicomachus> Kartix: Everyone's pretty busy atm, just give it a second.
<EriC^^> FuxY: pressing esc should show you a list of options when you boot
<FuxY> EriC^^:  it's F11, but yeah, that's it
<nicomachus> Kratix: Everyone's pretty busy atm, just give it a second
<Abhijit> last time i chcecked ubuntu was able to install a "new" system with encrypted lvm but was not able to replace existing encrypted lvm. can 15.04 do that?
<nicomachus> cofo: live shouldn't matter
<FuxY> EriC^^:  funny thing is HP's recovery partition doesn't have an option to fix boot
<k1l> !details | Kratix
<ubottu> Kratix: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EriC^^> FuxY: anyways, when windows boots, delete the 2 partitions and keep the 16gb one, and then delete the 50gb one called Ubuntu, and leave it as unallocated space
<Bashing-om> Kratix: Dealing with a Windows application from ubuntu ( deleting) is not a thing to do .
<cofo> i'll wait for more pro
<nicomachus> cofo: just run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> FuxY: oh
<cofo> oh okay
<EriC^^> FuxY: Bashing-om any idea about the extended partition?
<Kratix> Bashing-om: I know, but I don't really have a choice, as I can't access Windows.
<FuxY> EriC^^:  i thought i had to remove Grub too to uninstall ubuntu
<EriC^^> FuxY: when you use the windows repair cd it'll overwrite grub in the mbr
<EriC^^> FuxY: do you have recovery disks? have you made them?
<Abhijit> last time i chcecked ubuntu was able to install a "new" system with encrypted lvm but was not able to replace existing encrypted lvm. can 15.04 do that?
<FuxY> EriC^^:  i have the normal windows 7 install disk, it's at a friends house, that's why ill only have them in a couple of hours ahah
<segwaypro> hi
<EriC^^> FuxY: if the windows cd can't fix it for some reason, you can use testdisk to restore the partition's boot sector, it might be damaged and that's why windows suddenly wont boot
<EriC^^> FuxY: check here http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<jace24> Hey is it fine if I use a tethered connection from my device to my PC as my main source of internet or will there be any issues?
<FuxY> EriC^^:  my important files are all in a clould backup, if the windows 7 cd doesn't fix it, i think ill just do a clean install of both OS
<segwaypro> Is this correct: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11492/repository-package-transfer#answer-11495 ?
<FuxY> EriC^^:  if it wasn't for work related stuff i would stick to ubuntu, i've only been using it for ~20hours but it's much smoother and user friendly
<EriC^^> FuxY: yeah, it's pretty smooth and stable and quick too
<sl1rpy> ok... my wife was saying she likes linux but she went back to windows because her amd gpu was flickering in ubuntu.  i tried different drivers and also tried the catalyst driver from their website but i was having trouble...
<segwaypro> ubuntu + gnome classic :O
<sl1rpy> told her i would figure this out before we give ubuntu a go again
<nicomachus> sl1rpy: did you try the xorg driver?
<nicomachus> the amd proprietary drivers can be...finnicky.
<sl1rpy> nicomachus, i tried mostly the proprietary drivers... i thought i tried xorg but im not 100% about it
<segwaypro> I want to transfer all my packages from one drive(it is a usb with linux on it) to my laptop ... is this correct:http://askubuntu.com/questions/11492/repository-package-transfer#answer-11495 ?
<sl1rpy> nicomachus, shes using her computer right now so i have no way of checking
<nicomachus> sl1rpy: i've had good luck with the x-org driver on my machine. and it's a pos.
<EriC^^> Kratix: why can't you boot into windows?
<FuxY> EriC^^:  yesterday, when i started using ubuntu (my first linux experience) i was so confused as many of the tasks uses directly the Terminal, in all my years of using windows i've only touched the command line 3 or 4 times
<sl1rpy> nicomachus, are you using stock or edgers?
<EriC^^> Kratix: also, there must be some files there you can delete? clean the browser cache maybe? etc. etc. there's bound to be some files
<nicomachus> sl1rpy: stock.
<FuxY> EriC^^:  i can see why experienced linux users feel traped when using windows
<segwaypro> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sl1rpy> nicomachus, doesnt ubuntu use xorg drivers by default when you first install it?
<segwaypro> FuxY : same here
<Kratix> I can boot into it, but I can't access an admin account because I forgot my password, which I would never normally do, but I have in these two years.
<nicomachus> sl1rpy: it does. but you said you downloaded the catalyst driver from the website?
<Kratix> There are some I can delete, but they're mostly very small.
<sl1rpy> i did.  i THOUGHT there was flickering when it was first installed but in order to check everything again i have to reinstall...  i encrypted the disk so i had to do a reinstall
<FuxY> segwaypro: every problem can be fixed with a bit of searching, and you definitely learn a bit about the OS with every problem you encounter, huge props to the community
<jeffrey_f> Anyone know when adobe flash will be fixed and placed for update
<sl1rpy> lol thats all assuming she lets me
<k1l> jeffrey_f: there were updates today
<k1l> jeffrey_f: but flash needs to die. i really hope this last incident helps on that
<EriC^^> Kratix: you can reset the password pretty easily i think
<jeffrey_f> k1l: I JUST tried and apt-get dist-upgrade and there wasn't anything
<an_knckO> hi people ;)
<Kratix> Do you have any idea how, or should I search for it myself?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: VERY easily. Kratix: http://www.chntpw.com/reset-windows-7-admin-password-with-ubuntu/
<k1l> jeffrey_f: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Sorry, was taking care of my lung therapy, lemme catch up .
<bubbasaures> !password | Kratix
<ubottu> Kratix: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jeffrey_f> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: gotcha
<k1l> jeffrey_f: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_11.2.202.481ubuntu0.14.04.2/changelog
<EriC^^> ;)
<Kratix> How do I download chntpw when my Ubuntu version is EOL?
<k1l> jeffrey_f: but i am not sure if that fixes the issue with flash as such.
<xangua> Kratix: upgrade or install a supported ubuntu release
<EriC^^> Kratix: which ubuntu?
<nicomachus> Kratix: your live usb is EOL?
<nicomachus> make a new one...
<EriC^^> Kratix: how big of a usb do you have btw?
<moses> is uc.archive.ubuntu.com down right now?
<moses> us*
<k1l> moses: no
<nicomachus> moses: no
<pbx> moses, wfm. http://dpaste.com/0ZY2G3E
<jeffrey_f> k1l: my flash ver is 11.2.202.481 and says it was updated today, but firefox has it disabled due to security problems
<Kratix> I actually don't have any USB at all right now. Or maybe I do, but I don't know where it is, then. All my computer stuff have been stored away somewhere in the time I haven't used them.
<Kratix> has*
<Kratix> it*
<moses> its not downloading dow me :/
<moses> for*
<pbx> moses, likewise us. sorry. http://dpaste.com/3WC1ANE
<k1l> jeffrey_f: yes. flash got a lot of security issues build in. so its just that there is a warning now. it was an issue all the time.
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, you said you're using 11.10 or 11.04?
<pbx> moses, say more about what you are trying to do and what is happening
<moses> Im trying to install latex
<bubbasaures> jeffrey_f, Turn off the ubuntu config in add remove you will have flash.
<Kratix> Where do I see which it is?
<EriC^^> Kratix: type cat /etc/issue
<k1l> bubbasaures: you can still clikc on "use flash anyway".
<bubbasaures> k1l, Not here
<Kratix> 11.10.
<moses> http://pastebin.com/tGXesvWW
<moses> heres whats happening
<jeffrey_f> bubbasaures where is that?  Firefox??
<bubbasaures> moses, if you run an update does it look good?
<k1l> moses: that looks like a ipv6 issue to me
<bubbasaures> jeffrey_f, Yeah, add remove is where you have some control
<moses> is my sys gonna be messed up if this fails?
<EriC^^> Kratix: type sudo sed -i 's/old-releases/archive/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bubbasaures> moses, You have to answer questions and comments, precede with the nick of the other.
<EriC^^> Kratix: then type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chntpw
<EriC^^> Kratix: and follow the guide nicomachus gave you to change the windows admin pass
<EriC^^> Kratix: sorry, sudo sed -i 's/archive/old-releases/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bashing-om> FuxY: EriC^^ So, we await the arrival of the Windows repair CD ? OR go ahead and delete the ubuntu partitions within the extended partition -> unallocated space, and then install ubuntu once more ??
<moses> ok something is definitely wrong with the internet right now
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: problem is windows isn't booting suddenly
<jeffrey_f> bubbasaures: I don't see it, but I might just be blind.
<k1l> moses: http://askubuntu.com/a/571445/31260
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: also, i was wondering about the space inside the extended partition, he has a primary partition (ntfs) which he was trying to use for ubuntu, it's 50gb
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/carx
<bubbasaures> jeffrey_f, Sorry addons my bad under extensions are canonical configs
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: FuxY We await the Windows repair disk . And look'n at http://termbin.com/carx .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: if he uses the 50gb one, he'll be missing out on the 16gb in the extended one, maybe use that one for "/" and the 50gb for /home ? what do you think?
<Kratix> It doesn't seem to work. It's stuck on "98% [Waiting for headers]".
<jeffrey_f> bubbasaures: I still don't see it
<bubbasaures> Kratix, Are you just stating or addressing someone
<daniel_> Hi, can someone help me with a usb mouse?
<Kratix> I just don't know how to type the arrows in EriC^^'s name, and I didn't bother to copy it every time.
<bubbasaures> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<daniel_> my usb mouse is not working
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: FuxY "  3      414GB   468GB  53,7GB  primary   ntfs " Is the partiton in error ? ... I would rather for the future, remove all ubuntu and the extended partition. Make a new extended partition and install ubuntu in the extended . That leaves a primary partition available for the future use ( ubuntu is happy to install within the extended partition ) .
<Kratix> bubbasaures: (I forgot)
<EriC^^> Kratix: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<FuxY> Bashing-om: i'm all confused now
<Kratix> And then?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: the problem is that there's a 32gb extended partition and its using only 16gb for the recovery partition at the end
<Bashing-om> FuxY: Hang loose, we all come to an aggreement that you ( it is your system ) like .
<FuxY> Bashing-om: Delete all the extended partitions and install ubuntu in the 50gb one?
<FuxY> Bashing-om: i'm really open to ideas, i don't mind
<rohan_> test
<bubbasaures> jeffrey_f, Honestly if you can't find that you probably should not be okaying flash under the circumstances now.
<EriC^^> FuxY: well, there's the recovery partition taking 16gb at the end in a 32gb extended one, and you have space before that extended partition (50gb)
<EriC^^> if we can resize the extended one, so it starts right before the 16gb recovery partition, you could use that extra space, or, if you delete the recovery partition you could just create another extended one there and use it for ubuntu
<bubbasaures> Kratix, Ah, you can tab complete nics type a few letters of a nic and hit the tab.
<EriC^^> i'm not sure about resizing where the extended one starts, also i dont know if the recovery would still work
<Kratix> bubbasaures: Thanks.
<bubbasaures> no prob
<FuxY> EriC^^: Can ubuntu's system files be installed in one partition and all other ubuntu related stuff in another partition?
<EriC^^> Kratix: paste the link it gives you here
<daniel_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> FuxY: yeah, that's what i was thinking
<EriC^^> FuxY: you can use the 16gb one for "/" and have your /home in the 50gb partition
<Kratix> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/fa96
<FuxY> EriC^^: that's sounds like a good idea
<Bashing-om> FuxY: EriC^^ As you can see, we have many many options, the 1st that EriC^^ has propsed is the simplest, and quickest . / (root) installed to the extended 16 gig partition and /home on the 50 gig partition. Just a tad bit to point the installer to the right partitons, once they have been deleted and remade . We can leave the /swap as is - the installer will use it .
<daniel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884217/
<EriC^^> Kratix: type sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<FuxY> EriC^^: wait, are you talking about the 16gb recovery partition? /sda5/ ?
<Kratix> EriC^^, Done, it doesn't say anything.
<EriC^^> FuxY: no, the partitions before it
<Bashing-om> FuxY: Sotty my mistake .. the "11,5GB" sda5 parttion for '/' .
<Bashing-om> sorry*
<PC18> Helo ppl, My wifi isnt getting connected in ubuntu. I have checked the proxy settings. Can you tell what else should I check to make it workable?
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, type echo "deb http://sh.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> Kratix: sorry one sec
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, type echo "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<FuxY> Is there any screenshot sharing app for ubuntu?
<Kratix> EriC^^, it says: deb http://sh.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<Bashing-om> !paste | FuxY
<ubottu> FuxY: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> FuxY: shutter is ok i guess, i think xfce has one that's very quick and to the point
<nicomachus> FuxY: I've always just used the native screenshot app, and just clicked "copy to clipboard" instead of save, and then pasted it into Imgur.
<EriC^^> Kratix: type the second command
<Kratix> EriC^^, What second command?
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, type echo "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> i had a typo in the first one
<fxmulder> upgrading to 15.04 seems to have solved my repeating desktop issue
<facts-n-data> hi
<Kratix> EriC^^, I didn't even notice it just said what I typed... Done, anyway.
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, type sudo apt-get update
<Kratix> EriC^^, Done.
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install chntpw
<nicomachus> oh wow, still having trouble getting that installed/
<EriC^^> follow this guide http://www.chntpw.com/reset-windows-7-admin-password-with-ubuntu/
<nicomachus> ?*
<PC18> ??
<FuxY> Bashing-om: EriC^^ , which partitions should be used for / and /home ? http://imgur.com/MQrjpYc
<nicomachus> PC18: going to need a few more details.
<EriC^^> FuxY: it's basically the same
<EriC^^> FuxY: all you have to do is use sda3 as /home
<EriC^^> FuxY: and just fix windows
<EriC^^> FuxY: we can do that now if you want ( making sda3 as /home )
<FuxY> EriC^^: i think ill make those changes when i reinstall ubuntu
<Lazik> How would I troubleshoot gnome-shell not loading the login screen?
<EriC^^> FuxY: ok
<Nikesh> Can I modify the GRUB installation in a live USB to point to my installation to the HDD (i.e. /dev/sda5 mounted as /) ?
<Kratix> EriC^^, I can't access my Windows drive now for some reason. Will take a screenshot.
<k1l> Lazik: see xorg.log in /var/log/
<nicomachus> Nikesh: yarp.
<k1l> Lazik: could be a driver issue
<EriC^^> Nikesh: what's actually the problem?
<fxmulder> whats a good method or providing an ubuntu desktop remotely to a window client?  I used to use nomachines, but installing their new version is seems quite slow now
<Kratix> EriC^^, mate-screenshot gives an error too...
<Lazik> k1l: xorg and dmesg look "fine"
<FuxY> EriC^^: how many GB should the /(root) partition have?
<Nikesh> EriC^^: Hehe, good question. I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 8.1 (which I need for work) but it won't load GRUB
<EriC^^> FuxY: about 14-20 usually
<EriC^^> that's pretty good for "/"
<Lazik> k1l: is there something more like gnome level logs? I checked in /var/log/gdm/ but it looks like the xorg outpout
<EriC^^> FuxY: if you want, use the swap partition for root too, you'll have 16gb for "/" which is good
<k1l> Lazik: gdm could have an own log
<EriC^^> FuxY: and create an extended partition instead of the primary Ubuntu one, and have 2 logical partitions there's one for /home and one for swap
<k1l> Lazik: ah, hmm.
<FuxY> EriC^^:  i'm thinking of deleting sda4/sda6 and sda7 and create a partition with 20gb for / and leave the 50gb for /home
<PC18> hey
<nicomachus> hi PC18
<nicomachus> PC18: can you give some more details on your wifi issue?
<EriC^^> FuxY: you can't delete sda4, it's the extended partition, it has the recovery partition in it too
<EriC^^> FuxY: do you care for the recovery partition?
<PC18> yeah I'd like to .
<Bashing-om> FuxY: For reference, I run a verry tight system . My '/' partition is only " /dev/sda1       4.7G  2.1G  2.4G  47% /
<FuxY> EriC^^:  mb, didnt see that
<EriC^^> Nikesh: is it loading windows directly?
<nicomachus> PC18: what version of ubuntu? are you able to connect to the internet with other machines on that network? Is there a hardware switch?
<FuxY> Bashing-om: 4.7gb are enough for a / partition?
<EriC^^> FuxY: you mean 14.7?
<nicomachus> PC18: also, is it allowing you to select a network to connect to, or just not showing anything at all?
<FuxY> EriC^^: bashing says his / partition is only 4.7gb
<mbroadst> any upstart gurus here? I'm trying to figure out how to "skip" a post-start script from a pre-start script. The cookbook uses a number of examples where they just "stop; exit 0;", but that prevents dependent services from picking up that that service ran properly (even though it skipped)
<FuxY> EriC^^: i'm probably retarded
<EriC^^> FuxY: oh i missed his msg
<EriC^^> FuxY: well, a fresh ubuntu install is about 6-7gb
<PC18> nicomachus: I'm using ubuntu14.04 with windows. Iam able to get connected to a network in windows but here it is not working
<Bashing-om> FuxY: I did say I run tight .. Yeah, if you watch what you are doing one can have '/' in such a small partition. The point is the 12 gigs is plenty for your use case .
<FuxY> Bashing-om: 12gb is enough even with update and stuff?
<nicomachus> Ok, PC18. Is it letting you select a network to connect to?
<mbroadst> can you just "exit 0" in the pre-start to complete the started event without running the post-start?
<PC18> I have manually set the network setting which involved appling proxy system wide
<PC18> yeah it is but doesnt get connected to.
<BadCodSmell> I've asked apt to remove a number of applications, but it's turning around and trying to install a number of alternatives in their place
<BadCodSmell> How can I tell apt not to do this and to fully remove those packages without trying to magically "fix" dependency issues
<Bashing-om> FuxY: Plenty for the system... /home is where the majority of your space will be consumed .
<BadCodSmell> Given the choice of removing the depending article, rather than implanting an alternative, I want to remove the dependee
<nicomachus> PC18: ok. type 'sudo lshw -class network | pastebinit'
<nicomachus> into a terminal
 * davidw is playing around with Ubuntu under Parallels.... 
<davidw> Not a fan of the Mac environment I'm using at work
<davidw> the resolution is all wonky with parallels though
<FuxY> Bashing-om: Got it! What file system should the partition for / and /home have ? Or does ubuntu format it to the correct one?
<PC18> nicomachus: installed pastebinit
<Kratix> EriC^^?
<nicomachus> PC18: ok now 'sudo lshw -class network | pastebinit'
<nicomachus> should output a link. share that here.
<PC18> yeah done that it asked me to install ,completed that
<nicomachus> yea you'll have to run it again now that pastebinit is installed.
<PC18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884346/
<wad> Kind of a weird question. I use Ubuntu on all my machines, but I'm building a gaming box, and it needs Windows. This hurts my soul, but... Anyone know of a way to buy a legit copy of Windows for not hundreds of dollars?
<xangua> wad sounds like not an ubuntu support issue
<wad> You are correct sir.
<wad> I'll just go away then.
<Pici> wad: try ##windows perhaps
 * wad heads there, thanks!
<FuxY> Bashing-om: EriC^^ i'm heading out, in a couple hours ill bring the windows 7 disc and we'll fix this :D thanks guys and brb
<Kratix> EriC^^, are you here?
<TonyBareta> #milliways
<EriC^^> Kratix: yeah back
<ioria> make
<EriC^^> Kratix: what's the problem
<nicomachus> PC18: looking at this, one sec
<Kratix> EriC^^, I can't access my Windows drive.
<EriC^^> what exactly did you do after installing chntpw
<nicomachus> PC18: do you see your driver listed in 'sudo lsmod'?
<Kratix> EriC^^, Uh, nothing besides trying to access my Windows drive.
<EriC^^> Kratix: type ls /mnt
<Kratix> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884391/
<EriC^^> Kratix: looks to be there
<EriC^^> Kratix: type cd /mnt/Windows/System32/config
<stanreg> Is there a way to run a .spec file such as the following, in Ubuntu? https://github.com/pld-linux/libva-driver-intel-g45/blob/master/libva-driver-intel-g45.spec
<Kratix> EriC^^, And?
<EriC^^> Kratix: type ls -l SAM
<EriC^^> is there a file there?
<Kratix> EriC^^, It says "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 262144 2013-11-07 17:48 SAM"
<Guest30214> Hi, guys, I don't know too much about linux, but I have enjoyed Ubuntu and Linux Lite on different computers. But, the last few days, I've had something that says, "Press any key to continue..." before my ubuntu loads up. Normally, I don't see that. Is this something I can clear up somehow?
<EriC^^> Kratix: type sudo chntpw -u Administrator SAM
<EriC^^> Guest30214: does it say anything before that?
<Kratix> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884423/
<Guest30214> It appears on the left top side of the screen, and I can't see really what it says. If I press a key it will continue and load up, but I don't think this should be normal.
<EriC^^> Kratix: you typed type
<Guest30214> I can only see "any key to continue"
<EriC^^> happens a lot, run the command again
<EriC^^> Guest30214: try pressing e over the ubuntu entry and then remove quiet splash from the line that says linux /vmlinuz ...... then press ctrl+x
<EriC^^> see if it mentions what's going on
<huangshun> i found it is less ad
<Kratix> EriC^^,  Okay, I'll boot Windows now, try to uninstall something and be back.
<Guest30214> what do you mean "the ubuntu entry"  ?
<EriC^^> Guest30214: do you get grub?
<Guest30214> uuuuh no? sorry   what do you mean?
<Guest30214> I know grub is some sort of commands
<EriC^^> Guest30214: hold shift after you boot the pc to get grub
<Guest30214> ok
<EriC^^> it's the bootloader
<Guest30214> oh
<Guest30214> after bios, right?
<EriC^^> Guest30214: yeah
<Guest30214> cool! I will try that, EriC. Thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<Kratix> I think I forgot something. How incredibly stupid.
<crised> Any thoughts on purevpn provider?
<crised> Any VPN provider that you guys advice?
<crised> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<crised> OpenVPN provider
<EriC^^> Kratix: ?
<Kratix> EriC^^, Nothing happens when I type ls /mnt now.
<EriC^^> Kratix: yeah, you need to mount it first
<EriC^^> Kratix: you can use the filemanager, it should be listed to the left
<Kratix> EriC^^, Strange, I couldn't do that before.
<Kratix> EriC^^, It still doesn't seem to work.
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<EriC^^> Kratix: after you mount it, click on it in the filemanager to open it
<Kratix> EriC^^,  Then?
<EriC^^> do whatever you wanted to do.
<EriC^^> *..
<Kratix> EriC^^, Whatever I wanted to do? I don't understand.
<EriC^^> Kratix: you said you forgot something
<delac> any way to enable touchscreen scrolling (drag finger to scroll page) on desktop firefox (other than using some outdated extensions)?
<Kratix> EriC^^, I only cleared the admin password, I forgot to change the password for my actual user. So I need to get to the same point I got before.
<MonkeyDust> Kratix  i havnet followed, what brought you here?
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, well if you mounted it from the file manager, it should show up in /media/<your user>/<bunch of numbers>/Windows/System32/config this time
<EriC^^> Kratix: so type cd /media/...... etc. use tab-completion
<Kratix> EriC^^, Tab completion?
<EriC^^> Kratix: yeah, you press tab and it completes the dir
<EriC^^> Kratix: i dont think you need to set it to something, i think just clearing it will allow you to login
<EriC^^> then set it from windows if you'd like
<karen_> Well, removing "quiet splash" from grub didn't get rid of "press any key to continue" when I upload Ubuntu. The "quiet splash" didn't stay removed. What did I do wrong, EriC?
<xangua> upload ubuntu ¿
<EriC^^> karen_: yeah, that's a one time thing just to see the boot messages, did it mention anything before any key to continue?
<Kratix> EriC^^, The tab thing doesn't seem to work.
<karen_> I can't see it. It is cut off by my monitor. I only see "continue" at top left.
<EriC^^> Kratix: type cd /media/ press tab a couple times it will list files, type the start of your user and press tab, it'll complete it, and repeat until your in Windows/System32/config
<karen_> I'm just thinking that's what it says.
<MonkeyDust> Kratix  type the first two characters, then hit tab
<EriC^^> karen_: ok, type cat /var/log/boot.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<karen_> you mean online?
<EriC^^> yeah from the ubuntu installation
<karen_> ok
<ryan___> Hi
<ryan___> I'm having problems with installing apps, etc
<ryan___> I get an error
<ryan___> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ryan___> Anyhelp please?
<EriC^^> does it say anything else?
<EriC^^> are you installing via apt-get?
<ryan___> EriC^^: YES
<Kratix> EriC^^, Where was the guide again?
<Bashing-om> !paste | ryan___ : the command and the output so we here in channel can see the result in context .
<ubottu> ryan___ : the command and the output so we here in channel can see the result in context .: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Kratix: http://www.chntpw.com/reset-windows-7-admin-password-with-ubuntu/
<ryan___> Bashing-om: What?
<ryan___> What am I copy & pasting?
<ryan___> Me confused
<Pici> ryan___: they want you to paste what else it said.
<EriC^^> Kratix: i'll brb, i'm going to go do some lung therapy, Bashing-om ;)
<ryan___> Pici: Yes, but what command do I type in into the command line
<Bashing-om> ryan___: We need to see the command you are running, and it's complete output. so we use a pastebin site to do that . insyall the tool ' sudo aptget install pastebinit ' and then ' sudo apt-get install <application> | pastebinit . This will yiels a URL back to terminal, pas that URL back here in channel wo we see what happened .
<ryan___> OK
<ryan___> Bashing-om: OK
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Good for what ails you and the mind !
<nicomachus> "lung therapy"?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: smoke a cigarette
<EriC^^> he mentioned he was doing lung therapy before so, yeah :D
<ryan___> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884575/
<nicomachus> EriC^^: bad habit. If I can quit, so can you! :)
<ryan___> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884575/
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884575/ .
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<Bashing-om> ryan___: "gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad:i386 >> you should reinstall it before attempting configuration " . Have you tried to follow the advise given ?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: I don't know, what to do? :(
<ryan___> Shall I call support team? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Try : ' sudo apt-get remove -s gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad:i386 ' . Where the -s flag is "simulate' . see what it is going to do, if nothing adverse then repeat the command without the -s . and then reinstall it .
<somebody> Good night. I want a bit of advise regarding the SSO. Back in the day when Ubuntu One was shutting down it's cloud storage I closed my account a bit hastily, without scrolling all the way down to the explanation that it would shut off my access to the connected site -- Launchpad (which I have occasionally used to report bugs) and a few forums. Now, will it restore my access to those if I register an account with Ubuntu One with the same credentials again?
<bubbasaures> somebody, Isn't it closed for good?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: it's removed now what?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: nope, still having and running into the same error again
<somebody> bubbasaures: I am pretty sure that you can open another one.
<Eurynomos> somebody: If you completely deleted your account, it's very unlikely. Unless you kept your account active and only left Ubuntu one cloud storage shutdown.
<Eurynomos> Errrm I mean bubbasaures*
<bubbasaures> Eurynomos, It's not me in need.
<somebody> Eurynomos: I think it's linked. I closed my Ubuntu One account, which today roughly corresponds to Ubuntu SSO account.
<somebody> So does anyone have insight into how this works?
<Bashing-om> ryan___: you removed, what did it say ?
<bubbasaures> somebody, Might help to look through links this is one from the original closure announcement. http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2014/06/03/moving-your-content-away-from-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<ryan___> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884657/ take a look
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884657/ .
<Aleksa> hello! I'm having problems with PC. It just freezes. Where do I look? Inside what file I can read the log to check if it's hardware failure?
<Eurynomos> somebody: After Ubuntu One cloud shutdown all those accounts were kept active with the current service for launchpad and all Ubuntu services with OpenID. So, if you decided back then to delete said account, it's unlikely to get everything back. Best is to register another account which will give you access to all Ubuntu services that require a login.
<ryan___> Bashing-om: thank you :)
<delac> any way to enable touchscreen scrolling (drag finger to scroll page) on desktop firefox (other than using some outdated extensions)?
<somebody> Eurynomos: Excuse my asking, but how can you be sure of this?
<bubbasaures> delac, Helps if you give more context and definitions.
<Finetundra> hello, can someone tell me how to launch google chrome from terminal as sudo?
<bubbasaures> Finetundra, Why sudo that is a bad idea in general.
<daftykins> Finetundra: why would you do that?
<Bashing-om> ryan___: OK, per advise given; Try ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad:i386 ' .
<Eurynomos> somebody: Once an account is deleted there's no going back after a said period of time, unless you open a ticket claim and hope everything is somewhere backed up in a server.
<Finetundra> daftykins: , bubbasaures, special situation
<daftykins> 'special' huh :>
<Finetundra> I know it's a bad idea but I need to
<EriC^^> nicomachus: :)
<ryan___> Bashing-om: Nope - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884686/
<somebody> Eurynomos: Is it there in their policies somewhere that I can read too, or do you have intimate first-hand knowledge of this? :)
<bubbasaures> Finetundra, That don't fly here without an explanation, and any one helping you do that without such is not helping.
<ryan___> Still the same
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884686/ .
<ryan___> Should I repair the command line code, if you get me
<nicomachus> EriC^^: ##vaperhangout
<Eurynomos> delac: If your machine has touchscreen capability usually firefox would detect gestures as well, what version of Ubuntu are you using? Could it be the hardware isn't fully supported?
<delac> bubbasaures: such as? Im trying to use firefox on Ubuntu on a touchscreen laptop. I only wish to be able to scroll the page with touch. Touch drivers are working, but dragging finger on screen just seems to select text on firefox.
<delac> Eurynomos: ^
<yed> yo
<somebody> delac: I have the same situation on Firefox on Fedora, I could stand to know more about those drivers.
<bubbasaures> delac, you were asked some specific questions, that follow my request, details rule here is all. ;)
<Finetundra> look, I only need it this one time.
<nicomachus> Finetundra: sudo google-chrome-stabe
<delac> bubbasaures: is that enough details?
<nicomachus> nO
<nicomachus> Finetundra: sudo google-chrome-stable
<Eurynomos> delac: I see, go to firefox preferences->advanced scrolling.
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, If you do this regularly give bad advice you will be called on it
<MokoLokoToko> I came here to ask a question, then I fixed the problems. So now I just want to complain about fstab caring about the order of options.
<Kratix> EriC^^, It didn't work. After being stuck in Startup Repair for 20 minutes, when I tried to log in to my account, which I had cleared the password for, it just asked me for a password again.
<Finetundra> nicomachus: thanks friend
<Eurynomos> delac: If that doesn't work, there's add-ons for it.
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Well .. humm .. what is that file that the package manager is choking on ' cat /etc/init.d/avgd | pastebinit ' ?
<nicomachus> bubbasaures: is that the wrong command...?
<nicomachus> he was already warned against the danger of it and made the choice to proceed.
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: So whats the issue exactly? :) Options in fstab are carried out in the order specified.
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, This is not what you know, it is protecting the user a root chrome is bad.
<ryan___> Bashing-om: I do not know
<ryan___> Bashing-om: What command should I type in :)
<MokoLokoToko> bekks, yeah I realize that now. I just read somewhere that the order doesnt matter and that messed me up a bit.
<MokoLokoToko> Specifically, I had the exec option before the users option
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: Whereever you read that, that site was wrong.
<MokoLokoToko> And that prevented scripts from executing
<delac> Eurynomos: what is this "advanced scrolling". dont seem to have such settings
<MokoLokoToko> Yes, it was :)
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: So whats your line in the fstab now?
<Zix> is there any way to get rid of the default ubuntu scrollbar
<petrvs> yup
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Than the warning should stand, you enabled them.
<delac> Eurynomos: also trying to avoid the add-on, since its not maintained anymore (since 2013)
<Finetundra> bubbasaures: You're right, it's a terrible idea and I'm putting my sysem at risk. I knew this before I came here
<Finetundra> *system
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Sorry ,, type in ' cat /etc/init.d/avgd | pastebinit ' .
<Zix> petrvs: how
<Zix> do you know
<charms> guys how do you install a ppa package for an earlier release?
<petrvs> http://www.itworld.com/article/2698420/disable-overlay-scroll-bars-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<MokoLokoToko> bekks, it was rw,auto,exec,users,permissions,dmask=0000,fmask=000
<Eurynomos> delac: under preferences in firefox there's an advanced tab, under that there's options for scrolling.
<Zix> thank you very much
<MokoLokoToko> then I removed users
<bubbasaures> !ppa | petrvs
<ubottu> petrvs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: That looks pretty weird.
<nicomachus> ok, sorry bubbasaures
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: Whats the entire line please?
<delac> Eurynomos: yes, autoscrolling and smooth scrolling. neither seem to help
<charms> so can I install lucid lynx packages from a PPA on a 15.04 system?
<petrvs> bubbasaures: wrong person :D
<ryan___> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884712/
<MokoLokoToko> UUID = whatever /media/MOUNTPOINT rw,auto,exec,permissions,dmask=0000,fmask=0000 0 0
<k1l> charms: no
<MokoLokoToko> @ bekks
<bekks> charms: doing it will break your system.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<ryan___> Bashing-om: please have a look
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Lookj'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884712/ .
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I install chromium-widevine?
<charms> I can't get the source code though
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: that still looks wrong, since you did not specify a filesystem type.
<charms> it says I'm sorry but the file doesn't exit
<charms> exist*
<charms> http://fr.congelli.eu/download_error_12.html
<CountryfiedLinux> It's required to watch Netflix in Chromium.
<charms> WINUSB for my windows stream box
<MokoLokoToko> bekks, oh my bad sorry, in the file I specified ntfs-3g
<Ellon> hi everyone! :)
<bubbasaures> charms, you need to load a windows iso to a usb?
<mabo> ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: fmask=0000 in conjunction with exec - why? :D
<bubbasaures> petrvs, Sory about that.
<charms> yup and mbr is a pain in the ass
<charms> I did last time
<charms> dd didn't work last time idk why
<Ellon> hey
<bubbasaures> !who | charms
<ubottu> charms: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MokoLokoToko> bekks, because I'm new to ubuntu and didnt focus and realize its the same thing :D
<Eurynomos> ryan___: 'sudo apt-get purge gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad:i386 && check && apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean -y && apt-get autoremove -y' then 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' then reinstall it.
<Ellon> How\s everyone feeling today?
<MokoLokoToko> well, new to linux
<somebody> bubbasaures: Eurynomos: Thanks for your help, I guess I'll just write to Canonical and see what they have to say about this.
<somebody> Ellon: Fine, thank you.
<petrvs> Ellon: okay, you?
<Ellon> good
<bekks> MokoLokoToko: Why dont you just use auto,defaults,rw ? :)
<charms> !who | bubbasaures
<ubottu> bubbasaures: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ellon> I just ate tooo much french fries :(
<Eurynomos> ryan___: 'sudo apt-get purge gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad:i386 && apt-get check && apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean -y && apt-get autoremove -y' then 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' then reinstall it. Sorry, ignore previous command.
<MokoLokoToko> bekks, because when I mounted the partition it would mask the mount-points permissions from 777 to 700
<bekks> Ellon: Thats impossible. No one can eat too much of them ;)
<bubbasaures> charms, I used your nic, when you answer other preface with their nick.
<Ellon> bekks hmm with chilly sauce
<Ellon> Is it worth to upgrade to lubuntu 15?
<Ellon> just installed lubuntu\
<bekks> Ellon: If you ask like that, stick with 14.04
<Ellon> Its awesome\
<petrvs> if you aren't planning on upgrading, then what's your plan for the future?
<Bashing-om> ryan___: I think ' sudo mv /etc/init.d/avgd /etc/init.d/avgd-old ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad:i386 ' .
<bubbasaures> Ellon, solely your decision make one.
<Ellon> I love open source stuff :)
<petrvs> ^
<Ellon> open source is lovely :)
<charms> bubbasaures umm it's okay I'll just use ms-sys I guess for mbr and then mount the iso then copy it over that's the idea at least, with steam streaming how do I make it so that after I close an RDP window it doesn't still say that it's locked?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884734/ - have a look
<bubbasaures> charms, Anyway lots of ways to load a windows iso to a usb, let me know if you need help, ppa's are not supported here is all.
<Ellon> been working with windows in past.. It's good to be back with linux :):) it feels lovely\
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884734/ .
<gabriel> hi guys
<Ellon> hi
<bubbasaures> charms, No idea what you last post means, seemed you were need a good iso load is all.
<charms> ellon omg cinnamon looks so good with custom icon themes
<bubbasaures> your*
<maek> hello?
<gabriel> hello maek
<Ellon> charms but it need more pc power
<mabo> vorrei scaricare ubuntu 14.04
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal. here is
<charms> bubbasaures when I use steam streaming on a game (linux client) to a windows computer, if I RDP and close it before it bugs out and says that it is locked?
<maek> gabriel: is it posible for my computer to sudenly shutdown if it hasnt over heated
<EriC^^> Kratix: are you sure it's the admin password you're trying to login with
<charms> Ellon I got an r9 290x+4690k so I'm okay. You can still run busybox/xfce they can look good
<nicomachus> !it | mabo
<ubottu> mabo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bubbasaures> charms, Never used steam, my answer was in the iso issue and your want of winusb is all.
<MokoLokoToko> drmagoo, the sentence got cut short.
<charms> bubbasaures aight
<Ellon> charms do you game a lot?
<drmagoo> MokoLokoToko: what was the last part that got thru ?
<maek> gabriel: im trying to install unreal editor 4 and i keep shuting down wile compiling shaders
<charms> ellon yup
<MokoLokoToko> drmagoo,  sending it a signal. here i
<charms> ellon so I'm trying steam streaming cos cinnamon is too pretty and tmux is bae
<Kratix> EriC^^, It's not, but I cleared the password on the account I tried to log in with too.
<EriC^^> Kratix: try typing sudo chntpw -u <your user> SAM , in that dir and select your
<EriC^^> and change your user's pass
<drmagoo> here is an output from xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11878604/ It is only a problem when the system goes to sleep, if I reboot both monitors work (until it goes to sleep again) Its a gtx960 card and I'm forced to use the drivers from xorg-edger
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Seems " Please do configuration with /opt/avg/av/bin/avgsetup " is the key here now . I can not advise on how to configure AVG .
<Ellon> I'm using pidgin chat weeeee
<Kratix> EriC^^: That's what I did. Cleared it instead of changing it, though.
<ryan___> Bashing-om: Ugh! :( What can I do? Any suggestions #Ubuntu
<maek> gabriel: sry im back now
<EriC^^> Kratix: it appears the newer version of chntpw doesn't work that well, you need to use an older version
<EriC^^> Kratix: type apt-cache policy chntpw
<EriC^^> Kratix: i'm reading here http://askubuntu.com/questions/162267/problem-with-using-chntpw-in-ubuntu-to-reset-windows-7-password
<charms> guys are raid 6 and 10 rebuilds quicker with hardware raid (chipset LSI 2208) or mdadm/btrfs?
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I install chromium-widevine?
<CountryfiedLinux> It's required to watch Netflix in Chromium.
<iman> I have two terminals in my desktop and when i puch windows key i can see bith of them but when I click on one of them it alyas shows another one
<Kratix> How do you do the automatic paste thing?
<iman> I ran a program in aone of them and need to see resulkt
<Kratix> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Kratix: apt-cache policy chntpw | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryan___> !paste
<daftykins> charms: it's disk limited mostly
<Ellon> Whats the future of ubuntu?
<nicomachus> !ot | Ellon
<ubottu> Ellon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> ryan___: I am hesitant to invoke 'sudo' so, what results in terminal ' /opt/avg/av/bin/avgsetup ' does that start a config wizard ?
<CountryfiedLinux> Ellon, Ubuntu 15.10
<Kratix> http://termbin.com/2ph8
<bubbasaures> CountryfiedLinux, Appearrs to still be ppa's involved, but you can use chrome with HTML5 as far as I can tell with a google foo on 14.04
<bubbasaures> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> Kratix: type sudo apt-get purge chntpw
<nicomachus> bubbasaures, CountryfiedLinux: http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/watch-netflix-video-in-your-chromium-browser-this-time-for-real/
<CountryfiedLinux> bubbasaures, Got a link to that PPA?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: AVG command line setup Copyright (c) 2013 AVG Technologies CZ  Your location:  Start  Welcome to the AVG for Linux/FreeBSD Deployment Wizard. The Wizard will help you deploy AVG according to your needs.  Please choose what you want to do now:  M) Set up the TCPD protection for E-mail Server O) Set up On-Access for Real-time protection E) Exit  Type [M|O|E]:
<ryan___> That's what comes up? :/
<charms> daftykins okay I'll just be running 7.2K and 15K disks, is btrfs still called unstable?
<charms> daftykins oh lol no dw it's stable now
<Kratix> EriC^^: Done.
<EriC^^> Kratix: are you using a 32 or 64bit machine?
<daftykins> charms: i wouldn't personally bother, but then i care for my data
<CountryfiedLinux> nicomachus, I don't use Slackware.
<daftykins> anywho gotta run
<delac> anyone here who is able to scroll firefox with touchscreen (like on tablet)?
<charms> daftykins huh? what do you mean?
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, I will notice if you comment to someone I'm addressing, there is no need to include my nic, and that link is not the only answer, especially with flash blocked.
<bubbasaures> it just says the same they are asking for
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Looks like a set up wizard to me .. How you configure is up to you, I have never used or seen AVG .. can not advise further .
<ryan___> Is their anyway to repair the command line code
<ryan___> Bashing-om: I want to get rid of it
<bekks> ryan___: So uninstall it? I bet its documented.
<Kratix> EriC^^: I should know, but I actually can't remember.
<ryan___> Bashing-om: It's f**king up
<EriC^^> Kratix: type uname -m
<thomasfuston> Aloha, I just installed 15.04 on a medion akoya notebook, now the wlan wont work, ubuntu see the wlan connection but cant connect to it for some reason i dont know
<ryan___> bekks: How do I do that
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Lemme see what I can find .. Do you recall how you installed AVG ?
<Kratix> EriC^^: i686
<bubbasaures> CountryfiedLinux, This does not address 15.10, use at your own risk, it was a quick look, I expect you to do some research. http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok thanks bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> CountryfiedLinux, WE want you safe is all. ;)
<ryan___> Bashing-om: sudo dpkg -i avg2013flx-r3115-a6155.i386.deb
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, it's 32bit
<ryan___> Is it broken?
<bubbasaures> thomas, Can you identify the hardware involved etho/wifi
<CountryfiedLinux> bubbasaures, Pipelight is no longer supported. I'm looking for how to install chromium-widevine.
<EriC^^> Kratix: type wget -O chntpw.deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chntpw/chntpw_0.99.5-0+nmu1_i386.deb | sudo dpkg -i chntpw.deb
<bubbasaures> CountryfiedLinux, I wondered about that, never used net is all.
<EriC^^> Kratix: type that in your home dir
<thomasfuston> bubbasaures: Its Intel Corporation Wireless 3160 , kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<Kratix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884781/
<ryan___> Any Ideas Bashing-om
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, type sudo dpkg -i chntpw.deb
<bubbasaures> CountryfiedLinux, Not sure I found it in arch, but not ubuntu, just not sure, sorry.
<Kratix> EriC^^: In a new terminal?
<EriC^^> Kratix: or the same one, np
<bubbasaures> thomasfuston, Is the wireless running?
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Takes time to look at what you "might" have done, looks like a download from AVG direct . Look'n to see if there is a provided "uninstaller" . Else yuk !
<EriC^^> Kratix: if the command didn't return press ctrl+c
<Kratix> EriC^^:  Done.
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, did it install chntpw?
<Kratix> EriC^^:  I think so, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884789/
<ryan___> Bashing-om: OK thank you ever so much, I only installed Ubuntu 15.04 today & I had to remove and get rid of my old O.S (Operating System) which was Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
<CountryfiedLinux> I've been using it in Arch bubbasaures but gonna install Ubuntu that's why I was asking.
<thomasfuston> bubbasaures: well  its running, but it cant connect for some reason, syslogs telling me (disconnecting -> connecting -> authenticating -> disconnecting)
<EriC^^> Kratix: ok, try to change the password again
<thomasfuston> bubbasaures: at the end it tells (config -> faild (reason 'ssid-not-fount') [ 50 120 53]
<drmagoo> I have a problem with my nvidia card. I'm running two monitors of the same card and the problem is when I wake the system up. Only the left monitor comes back to life, the right one says that it doesnt get any input signal. I've tried to switch monitors and ports with out any diffrence in affect. The left monitor is the primary one. I need to restart the right monitor for the nvidia card to notice it and then sending it a signal.
<bubbasaures> thomasfuston, Not sure, is the hardware you posted the info from lspci?
<drmagoo> Here is an output from xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11878604/ It is only a problem when the system goes to sleep, if I reboot both monitors work (until it goes to sleep again) Its a gtx960 card and I'm forced to use the drivers from xorg-edger
<thomasfuston> bubbasaures: lspci --nk | grep -i net -A2
<thomasfuston> *-nnk
<Bashing-om> ryan___: I can see whare there may be config issues with AVG. As 15.04 now uses systemd (good) rather then upstart. I bet AVG has not set up for ubuntu 15.04 !
<ryan___> Bashing-om: Aww right OK
<bubbasaures> thomasfuston, I will assume that is correct and enough info for the channel, I'm not sure here.
<thomasfuston> bubbasaures: thx :)
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Work'n on a removal command . what returns ' ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/avg* ' . Once we know the "name" maybe we can identify the removal script .
<ryan___> Bashing-om: root@RLW-PC:~# ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/avg* -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Dec 17  2013 /var/lib/dpkg/info/avg2013flx.conffiles -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5097 Jul 15 20:05 /var/lib/dpkg/info/avg2013flx.list -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8297 Dec 17  2013 /var/lib/dpkg/info/avg2013flx.md5sums -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2061 Dec 17  2013 /var/lib/dpkg/info/avg2013flx.postinst -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  433 Dec 17  2013 /var/lib/dpkg/info/avg
<bubbasaures> thomasfuston, That command gives some info however may times you get a model # for example mine is actually 88E8039 PCI-E
<bubbasaures> many*
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Making progress, does this file exist " /opt/avg/avg2013flx/bin/uninstall.sh " ?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: -bash: /opt/avg/avg2013flx/bin/uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> ryan___: OK, not .. how about ' ls -al /opt/avg/avg* | pastebinit ' See if we can find a uninstall script .
<ryan___> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884852/
<RIdley5> hi all
<petrvs> hi rid
<RIdley5> i have somes trouble updating the flash player plugin in Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<ryan___> Can I uninstalled it via Symantic
<RIdley5> it say plugin vulnerable on video
<Ben64> RIdley5: yep, thats correct
<RIdley5> and there is no secu update about it
<petrvs> RIdley5: what says?
<fury__> RIdley5: does it happen on firefox?
<RIdley5> Firefox has prevent flash plugin becose it's has vulnerability
<fury__> try updating firefox
<fury__> it is not the plugin
<Ben64> won't help, flash does have a vulnerability
<ryan___> *Synaptic
<petrvs> RIdley5: ah, that's an easy fix
<petrvs> RIdley5: go to about:config
<petrvs> toggle extensions.blocklist.enabled
<ryan___> Bashing-om: I've removed it via Synaptic
<Ben64> don't do what petrvs said
<tgm4883> petrvs: uh, do we really want to be telling people to disable teh blocklists?
<RIdley5> it's "true" petrvs
<petrvs> too bad Firefox doesn't have a pref called 'dont.try.to.be.smarter.than.end.user' that you can enable
<Ben64> flash IS VULNERABLE
<tgm4883> that just seems bad
<petrvs> RIdley5: false would be toggled
<petrvs> Ben64: it always was
<Ben64> no
<petrvs> it was before Firefox moaned about it
<Ben64> theres a new vulnerability
<petrvs> yes
<petrvs> there always is, ben
<BadCodSmell> sometimes when I apt-get remove, apt installs packages, how cna I tell it not too? For example it is trying to install pinentry-ncurses after I remove the x11 version. none of the revese dependencies are installed.
<drmagoo> RIdley5: as far as I know, Ubuntu will not provide any updates for flash. The suggested solution is to uninstall it and hope that the website supports html5
<Ben64> so don't ignore it!
<Ben64> thats a terrible move
<petrvs> the only sane move would be not using flash at all
<petrvs> which I doubt he's going to do
<fury__> there is indeed a recent 0day in flash player
<petrvs> RIdley5: how about it, giving up flash?
<RIdley5> yes drmagoo Youtube supprt HTML5 player , but Facebook not :(
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Naybe good maybe ?? .. what happens ' sudo dpkg -R -P avg2013flx ' ?
<Ben64> at least use chrome until this is patched
<Ben64> that has a sandbox at least
<Ben64> do not disable the warning, that's asking fro trouble
<drmagoo> Ben64: actually at least 2 0-days have been discovered in the data-dump from "hacking team" ;)
<RIdley5> my Firefox version is 39.0
<RIdley5> yes Ben64, you are right
<petrvs> doesn't firefox have a sandbox, too?
<Ben64> RIdley5: either use chrome or click "allow" for certain things that you can maybe trust
<Ben64> petrvs: no
<petrvs> why'm I reading it has, then
<RIdley5> is chrome opensource ?
<petrvs> RIdley5: no, but chromium is
<RIdley5> chromium is a google product ?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884874/
<ryan___> Have a look
<tgm4883> that seems like a silly question when asking about flash
<petrvs> RIdley5: mmm, it is mostly developed by google, eys
<BadCodSmell> sometimes when I apt-get remove, apt installs packages, how can I tell it not too? For example it is trying to install pinentry-ncurses after I remove the x11 version. none of the revese dependencies are installed.
<petrvs> s/eys/yes
<bubbasaures> BadCodSmell, You could try aptitude however you have to find the dependencies, and be doing supported work.
<SuckMyDick> bazhang sucks COCK
<SuckMyDick> bazhang sucks COCK
<SuckMyDick> bazhang sucks COCK
<SuckMyDick> bazhang sucks COCK
<SuckMyDick> bazhang sucks COCK
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> to be 14 again...
<icgo> lol
<bubbasaures> I cam almost remember that far back
<m312> What is the easiest way to convert mov videos to flv ?
<petrvs> that'd be interesting
<petrvs> m312: why?
<m312> I got a bunch of family videos I want to convert
<Kratix> EriC^^: Windows works now. I couldn't get more than 20 GB of free space right now, but do I need to backup all the files from my Ubuntu partition?
<petrvs> m312: okay, but why
<m312> to stream?
<RIdley5> http://pastebin.com/QxpSeqeL
<m312> and place ona  site to share
<petrvs> m312: MP4 would be better
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11884874/ .
<petrvs> m312: what does ffmpeg -i foo.mov 2>&1 | egrep -i 'video:|audio:' say?
<RIdley5> im always getting error when traying to update or install something
<MonkeyDust> m312  try winff
<RIdley5> it say : Cannot initiate the connection to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1360:8c01::19). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 80]
<RIdley5> but i can access this url from the browser
<Bashing-om> ryan___: Ouch ! We may have a problem ! Lemme see what we can do .
<badbodh> RIdley5, do you use proxy servers, or direct internet connection ?
<RIdley5> direct connection badbodh
<RIdley5> ADSL
<badbodh> RIdley5, have you tried changing server ?
<RIdley5> i wana try server for europe
<bubbasaures> RIdley5, What release are you running?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: Thabk you
<Ben64> RIdley5: can you access http://[2001:67c:1360:8c01::19]
<RIdley5> bubbasaures : Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<bubbasaures> cool thanks
<RIdley5> i cant Ben64
<badbodh> me neither
<Ben64> RIdley5: then that means your ipv6 isn't working
<RIdley5> oh
<bubbasaures> RIdley5, In software & sources you can choose the mirror and find the fastest ping.
<RIdley5> i'm traying to test fastest server bubbasaures ...
<cdawe> hi all
<bubbasaures> I shut off ipv6 here
<Ben64> RIdley5: contact your isp maybe about getting ipv6 working, or disable it at the router, or join ##networking or something
<Kratix> EriC^^?
<ryan___> Bashing-om: Be right back
<ryan___> Need to R.B myPC
<bubbasaures> RIdley5, I would follow Ben42 here rather than me.
<bubbasaures> 64 er
<RIdley5> ok thank you Ben64 :)
<cdawe> Have a question guys ...
<RIdley5> thanks bubbasaures too :)
<bubbasaures> no prob
<cdawe> What's the best remote desktop client to use on xubuntu ... and the best app to install so that I can log in to my xubuntu box from Windows
<jwitko> Can anyone help me figure out why two of my bridged interfaces won't come up?   http://pastebin.com/TxTMRKeN
<bubbasaures> cdawe, we don't do best here.
<jwitko> There is eth2,eth3.  which are then bonded.  the bond has sub-interfaces for all vlans attached to the switch.
<jwitko> then a bridge is created for each one of those sub-interfaces
<cdawe> lol ... well, what's your personal preferences :)
<jwitko> the NFS bridge comes up without an issue.  however the two iSCSI bridges do not
<bubbasaures> cdawe, Yeah, give a description of want you want to see probably, X or not.
<badbodh> cdawe, just type 'remote desktop' and see what comes up. no harm in trying out like clothes.
<cdawe> cool
<MonkeyDust> cdawe  try rdesktop
<cdawe> thanks monkey
<petrvs> cdawe: tigervnc server/viewer
<cdawe> cool
<petrvs> cdawe: tightvnc will work, too
<petrvs> seems to be more available
<badbodh> vinagre *joins bandwagon pointlessly*
<cdawe> thanks petrvs! much appeciated
<jwitko> hm, looks like i got the interfaces to come up
<jwitko> i wonder if the names were too long
<jwitko> i shortened them and then rebooted
<petrvs> because helping someone remote is pointless...
<petrvs> jwitko: maybe just restarting is what did it
<jwitko> petrvs, this was the 2nd restart
<jwitko> after changes to the interfaces file were made
<petrvs> you didn't change anything else?
<Nikesh> I'm in the Ubuntu live USB terminal with irssi -- Why won't alt+n work to switch windows? It just shows the top menu for the terminal window
<petrvs> Nikesh: try ESC+# instead, or /win #
<edupt> Hi! I use the xilinux (ubuntu 12.04) because, I am using the ZedBoard. I would like use a dongle usb Wifi, but it is not working. I have the drivers installed. Can someone help me?
<petrvs> or read http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c2
<Nikesh> petrvs: OK, ESC works. /win does too, but ALT+# is the fastest. Can I remap it?
<petrvs> Nikesh: in X?
<petrvs> Nikesh: see the link
<Nikesh> petrvs: I don't know. In Ubuntu 14.10 ALT works
<Nikesh> OK
<petrvs> Nikesh: echo -e 'XTerm*eightBitInput:   false\nXTerm*metaSendsEscape: true' >> ~/.Xdefaults; xrdb ~/.Xdefaults
<TheHodge> hey folks, I'm trying to give an ssh user access to only a whitelisted list of three or four commands, is there a recommended way of doing this?
<EriC^^> Kratix: im back
<EriC^^> Kratix: your home has 25gb, you can backup whatever you need
<zylex> hi hello
<zylex> can someone shed me some light on ubuntu 15.04 and steam with dota 2?
<petrvs> TheHodge: rssh, or man up on ssh hard
<petrvs> TheHodge: what commands?
<bubbasaures> edupt, Not sure that distro is supported, however for help here state the hardware in for the usb in lsusb
<TheHodge> petrvs:  top -b, df -h, vnstat -d
<zylex> i crash random when i play and i dont know what logs to look at nor how to solve the problem
<Kratix> EriC^^:  I suppose I need a USB stick for the remaining steps?
<TheHodge> petrvs:  I've got an SSH system that logs in and fetches metrics from about 300 VPS's every few minutes
<TheHodge> but I'd like to lock down the user as much as possible
<zylex> hello? am i muted?
<tgm4883> no
<MonkeyDust> zylex  we can see you
<zylex> ahh sweet
<petrvs> zylex: they can see you
<zylex> oh noes illumnati?!
<zylex> nah but seriously, can someone help me with my problem?
<MonkeyDust> zylex  start with a question
<zylex> how
<zylex> can someone shed me some light on ubuntu 15.04 and steam with dota 2? to solve the problem
<zylex> i crash random when i play and i dont know what logs to look at nor how to solve the problem
<MonkeyDust> zylex  try #ubuntu-steam
<zylex> thank you sir
<bindi> that channel is dead
<zylex> oh crap
<zylex> im abit disapointed
<bindi> i tried steam and csgo yesterday... i'm back to windows :)
<zylex> in ubuntu 14.* it runs fine
<zylex> but its on a slow drive etc
<zylex> i run 15.04 with gnome 3 desktop on ssd
<zylex> but i crash randomly
<zylex> i have to reset computer
<zylex> atleast help me find logs please
<MonkeyDust> zylex  spare the enter key
<zylex> im sorry... add. i constantly find stuff i forgot to write
<CameronE> Hey guys! I'm running XUbuntu - but I don't think it will matter... every time I open a new terminal window I have to run 'source ~/.profile' to get my aliases to work... it used to 'just work'
<CameronE> How do I get it to source the new terminal session from .profile automagically?
<CameronE> Oh, using Terminator as my emulator
<Finetundra> how would one port a windows cursor pack to ubuntu?
<petrvs> Finetundra: imagemagick can probably convert them directly to the right format
<petrvs> otherwise it can convert them to PNG and then you can use xcursorgen
<petrvs> http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=4805&id=1&tan=31442580 has example source files
<brontosaurusrex> CameronE: I have a note that says: Lightdm does not source .profile, so make sure that user bin path is added in .xsessionrc instead
<brontosaurusrex> CameronE: which may or may not correspond to your situation
<CameronE> File doesn't exist :\
<CameronE> brontosaurusrex, ^
<CameronE> It's weird. I don't know what I've changed...
<brontosaurusrex> CameronE: perhaps you can source that in your .bashrc
<edupt> Hi! I use the xilinux (ubuntu 12.04) because, I am using the ZedBoard. I would like use a dongle usb Wifi, but it is not working. I have the drivers installed. Can someone help me? when I write lsusb, the dongle is detect. My only problem is how I do the search of the network.
<bubbasaures> edupt, What is the dongles name and hardware info?
<CameronE> brontosaurusrex, is it a bad idea to put my aliases into .bashrc instead of .profile?
<bubbasaures> !details | edupt
<ubottu> edupt: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<edupt> Realtek Semiconductor RTL8188CUS 802.11n
<MonkeyDust> CameronE  my aliases sit in .bashrc, too
<brontosaurusrex> CameronE: I have them in .bash_aliases which is sourced in .bashrc
<edupt> in the box says: EDUP EP-N8508
<bubbasaures> edupt, Cool, that should always be in your first post
<CameronE> Right, okay - let me play. Appreciate the help brontosaurusrex and MonkeyDust - thanks
<edupt> ok. I didn't know.
<bubbasaures> edupt, No problem, details are the key is all.
<bubbasaures> edupt, The other issue is whether your even supported here, keep that in mind, this seems like a specific derivative is all.
<edupt> ok. thanks very much. I installed the drivers, and that is ok. but in the application of network: "Network Connections" doesn't appear anything in separate "Wireless"
<edupt> I think I solve the problem, I take out the "enable wireless" and put again "enable wireless" and appear the network
<edupt> thanks a lot.
<Ben64> you should find a xilinux support channel next time
<CameronE> So, brontosaurusrex do you just have 'source .bashrc_aliases' in .bashrc @ EOF?
<fullstack> Hi I use fluxbox and not the regular window manager -- Whats the command to open up the X11 Dispaly Settings GUI?
<petrvs> fullstack: for what driver?
<fullstack> umm... not sure
<bubbasaures> edupt, Probably worth looking at I see the known expert in this area commenting. https://askubuntu.com/questions/236600/how-can-i-fix-errors-installing-d-link-dwa-121-wireless-driver-tarball/236625#236625
<fullstack> just any driver
<CameronE> brontosaurusrex, oh wait... looks like it is already sourced for .bash_aliases as you said (and I misread)
<fullstack> Their's a generic Display Settings in the Ubuntu desktop under the regular window manager
<fullstack> I just want to trun that
<Ben64> fullstack: unity-control-center display
<brontosaurusrex> CameronE: http://paste.debian.net/plain/282743
<brontosaurusrex> CameronE: But iam sure there is prettier/smaller bash syntax for that ...
<RIdley5> found a sollution Ben64, bubbasaures : https://greasyfork.org/fr/scripts/8176-switch-to-mobile-version-on-facebook-video-page
<bubbasaures> RIdley5, good job.
<RIdley5> :)
<Ben64> flash needs to die
<bubbasaures> cough facebook to
<petrvs> things man "invented" that don't need to die: alcoholic beverages
<CameronE> brontosaurusrex, that's already in mine... must be a default. :)
<CameronE> Does that file have defaults in it... I may have just overwritten it if I did (doh!)
<bubbasaures> petrvs, Always gotta deglaze yer pan.
<petrvs> ooh, new fontforge? fancy
<brontosaurusrex> CameronE: I guess
<cstk421> how does one add vbox to an ltsp build under ubuntu ?
<cstk421> as a local-app
<petrvs> cstk421: http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Ltsp-localapps #ltsp
<namreeb> hello.  i am getting a periodic KernelOops softlock running on a virtual machine which i downloaded the image for and setup just a few days ago.  the app that the pop is blaming is skype.  any suggestions on how to solve this?
<petrvs> why would you run skype in a vm
<namreeb> is my reason relevant to solving the problem?
<namreeb> perhaps you can simply assume i have a reason
<Emexican> Hello all :)
<B470-Killer> irc.gigachat.net
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know how can I use rsync with two destination and one source?
<namreeb> you mean other than executing it twice?
<mojtaba> namreeb: Yes, in one shot
<petrvs> why would you want to do that
<namreeb> im not sure if it can do that
<Emexican> You could put the two rsync commands into a shell script and just execute that script when needed.
<cstk421> petrvs: if i could run my understanding by you. As i get it to add a local app to a client build i need to do a "sudo ltsp-chroot -c -p" and then apt-get whatever packages I want available to the client correct ?
<petrvs> mojtaba: rsync {foo,bar}/ baz/
<petrvs> not really rsync doing it in that case, though
<mojtaba> Emexican: I want to speed up by once reading and writing at same time, in parallel
<petrvs> cstk421: no idea, I'd talk to #ltsp
<mojtaba> petrvs: I will check that, thx
<petrvs> mojtaba: oh sorry, backwards
<cstk421> petrvs: i thought you were familiar with it. ok thanks
<petrvs> foo/ {bar,baz}/
<petrvs> no I guess it doesn't work the same backwards :)
<drfoobaz> Hi. Is there any way to get a snow effect with Unity?
<petrvs> the most straightforward way is a loop: for dest in foo bar; do rsync -av baz "$dest"; done
<petrvs> easily wrapped into a bash function if you like
<petrvs> drfoobaz: yes, see compiz config
<mojtaba> petrvs: I want to do it in a parallel fashion.
<drfoobaz> petrvs: There's no snow in the compizconfig settings manager.
<petrvs> mojtaba: man parallel, then, good luck
<drfoobaz> petrvs: And the old snow plugin doesn't work with 0.9.x
<petrvs> drfoobaz: you could fix it
<Emexican> mojtaba I do not know if that is possible with rsync in one command. I think that doing it in a shell script will only take a few extra milliseconds to perform the sync, as it will just execute the same command for the second destination.
<drfoobaz> petrvs: Explain, please?
<petrvs> parallel execution is frequently overrated, IMO :)
<petrvs> drfoobaz: so it works with 0.9.x
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how batch mode of the rsync works? (I just did not understand it.)
<Emexican> I do not mojtaba. I am sorry that I could not help further!
<drfoobaz> petrvs: So there's no simple way?
<mojtaba> Emexican: thanks anyway
<RIdley5> is Chromium safe ?
<petrvs> drfoobaz: you could use old compiz
<petrvs> RIdley5: compared to what
<RIdley5> to Firefox
<petrvs> RIdley5: not particularly
<RIdley5> hmm
<petrvs> why do you ask?
<RIdley5> cose Google products are always spying users
<petrvs> you asked if a google product is safer... because google products are always spying users?
<petrvs> or you're looking for an alternative to chrome?
<petrvs> chromium is safer than chrome, if spying is your concern, yes
<petrvs> I'd go with firefox, though
<RIdley5> im looking for an alternative to Firefox
<petrvs> not that they're _so_ much better
<petrvs> RIdley5: why's that?
<RIdley5> Firefox is eating a lot of memory specialy when i play flash video
<petrvs> that's probably... flash :p
<petrvs> but if you want to compare chromium, go ahead
<OmkAR> everybody loves FLASH
<petrvs> OmkAR: so true
<CameronE> FF started blocking flash with the latest update
<CameronE> it's not hard to unblock it
<RIdley5> i dont love Flash OmkAR
<CameronE> (click, 'allow')
<k1l> its good that people get to know how bad flash is.
<k1l> not only since the latest security incident
<Emexican> Does anyone know what system Ubuntu Touch is using for the GUI display? I am attempting to get a DisplayLink USB monitor working on a Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition, and it doesnt seem to be using the full X. As of Kernel 3.9.x the display link was integrated into the kernel. For older versions of Ubuntu the package
<SchrodingersScat> !touch | Emexican
<ubottu> Emexican: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Emexican> xserver-xorg-video-displaylink was a viable option.
<RIdley5> true CameronE , it say that is vulnerable
<Emexican> ah thanks! I will connect to #ubuntu-touch!
<k1l> Emexican: its using MIR. and best is to ask in #ubuntu-touch
<CameronE> RIdley5, it's blocked because it is actively being exploited... they said they will unblock as soon a patch is released.
<k1l> RIdley5: it always was a security issue. its just that firefox is giving a warning now.
<RIdley5> oh do you have a link for that news CameronE ?
<CameronE> mmm, let me find it
<RIdley5> ok thank you
<RIdley5> yes k1l
<CameronE> RIdley5, http://gizmodo.com/firefox-now-blocks-flash-by-default-1717664482
<RIdley5> thank you, i wanna see that ...
<CameronE> I didn't read that one, but it should have the same info
<CameronE> news == news
<Nikesh> I keep getting "Executing 'grub install /dev/sda' failed." when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I've tried both 15.04 and 14.10 -- This is alongside Windows 8.1 -- I've tried both options of 'Install alongside ..' and 'Something else' and choosing the partitions myself. How can I see what's happening and what can I do to address it?
<SamboNZ> @nikesh: what kind of disk setup are you running?  Are you running a software RAID for example, or is the SATA controller setup with AHCI?
<SamboNZ> I'm not an ubuntu expert unfortunately, but it sounds a bit like the installation process can't address the drive.
<SamboNZ> Hi, I'm after a bit of assistance with some cleanup work on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation.  I appear to currently have *0* inodes available and the source of most of the files is /usr/src, which appears to be a heap of linux-header folders (kernel files?).  How do I go about safely cleaning this up?
<SamboNZ> My experience level is: advanced beginner
<k1l> do you have seperated partitions?
<Nikesh> SamboNZ: No RAID. I don't know if the SATA controller is setup with AHCI
<SamboNZ> I have tried running "sudo apt-get autoremove -f", but it fails due to "no space left on disk" lol
<k1l> SamboNZ: what gives you "df -i"?
<SamboNZ> Filesystem     Inodes  IUsed  IFree IUse% Mounted on /dev/sda1      589824 589823      1  100% / udev           206555    428 206127    1% /dev tmpfs          210214    357 209857    1% /run none           210214      5 210209    1% /run/lock none           210214      5 210209    1% /run/shm
<SamboNZ> crap
<k1l> !paste | SamboNZ put it in there
<ubottu> SamboNZ put it in there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SamboNZ> !paste | Filesystem     Inodes  IUsed  IFree IUse% Mounted on /dev/sda1      589824 589823      1  100% / udev           206555    428 206127    1% /dev tmpfs          210214    357 209857    1% /run none           210214      5 210209    1% /run/lock none           210214      5 210209    1% /run/shm
<ubottu> Filesystem     Inodes  IUsed  IFree IUse% Mounted on /dev/sda1      589824 589823      1  100% / udev           206555    428 206127    1% /dev tmpfs          210214    357 209857    1% /run none           210214      5 210209    1% /run/lock none           210214      5 210209    1% /run/shm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from com
<k1l> SamboNZ: no, open the link, put the text in there, and show the new link here :)
<Mr777> c/lear
<SamboNZ> right, sorry :)
<SamboNZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885262/
<k1l> can you do a df -h, too?
<SamboNZ> sure
<SamboNZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885267/
<k1l> SamboNZ: 9GB is very small anyway :)
<SamboNZ> yeah, it's an old install.  Has 1.5gb free and doesn't do much.  Would increasing the disk space also increase the available inodes?
<k1l> generally yes.
<SamboNZ> ok, that might be worth doing
<SamboNZ> in the meantime, what's the best way to cleanup those old kernels?  Those are the source of ~300,000 of the files!
<k1l> you could try to delete stuff you dont need. especially folder with a lot of files (you dont need anymore)
<k1l> SamboNZ: run "dpgk -l | grep linux-image" and dpkg -l | grep linux-header" ans pastebin the output please
<k1l> *dpkg       that is
<SamboNZ> I tried 'sudo apt-get autoremove -f' but it failed due to low disk space LOL
<SamboNZ> ok, will do that now
<k1l> apt-get might try to create some caching files that is not going to work because no inodes are free
<k1l> are you aware of using a lot of small files there?
<SamboNZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885278/
<wileee> thats a lot of kernels
<SamboNZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885283/
<k1l> yeah, but kernels and headers are using more space than inodes. i bet there is something hammering the device with small files. that is what is using the inodes
<SamboNZ> heh, yeah, that server's been around for a while and I don't really know what I'm doing :D
<wileee> yeah your on the right track, carry on. ;)
<SamboNZ> according to some digging around with "for i in /*; do echo $i; find $i |wc -l; done", the /usr/src folder has ~300,000 files in it
<k1l> SamboNZ: give that a try (its using "dry-run" for testing" : dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get --dry-run remove
<k1l> if the output is ok remove the --dry-run
<SamboNZ> ok.  standby
<SamboNZ> hmm... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885291/
<SamboNZ> we're back to the original problem now LOL
<SamboNZ> that's what I started trying to fix...
<FuxY> Hello!
<k1l> yeah, he cant install the latest headers due to the inodes
<SamboNZ> feeling somewhat backed into a corner here!!
<FuxY> I'm going to install ubuntu in different partitions, is 10gb enough for / and 1gb enough for /swap?
#ubuntu 2015-07-16
<wileee> FuxY, Depends on use for OS and ram for swap
<FuxY> wileee: It's a dual boot config with Windows 7 64bit, ill be using it for web browsing/playing music/video and light gaming, won't use it for heavy stuff
<wileee> FuxY, 10 gigs for any is okay, if you can resize as needed. The swap depends on the ram you have and if you want to hibernate.
<FuxY> wileee: How can i choose the right amount for swap? Yes, i would like to have that option
<Finetundra> anyone have success with the att streaming feature with any browser?
<wileee> FuxY, swap should be just slightly more than ram, so if you have 2 gigs I would make the swap 2.25 or so.
<FuxY> wileee: i have 4gb, so 4.5 is enough right?
<MaxSan_1> hey
<wileee> FuxY, I would say so under your depiction of use
<FuxY> wileee: thanks man, appreciate it
<wileee> FuxY, No problem, 10 gigs is a bit small is all.
<k1l> SamboNZ: you could go to /usr/src and manually delete files there, like from the old linux headers to get some inodes
<wileee> it will install in that however FuxY
<SamboNZ> ok, I can do that without breaking stuff?
<FuxY> wileee: what about 15 gigs? Just being secure about future updates and stuff ahah
<wileee> FuxY, I would do that, sounds more stable, keep an eye on it and use autoremove after updating at times, just a little cleaning. ;)
<wileee> updating/upgrading
<k1l> SamboNZ: and make a "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<FuxY> wileee: sure, that's more pleasing to hear ahah, will do. 15GB for / and 4.5GB for /swap
<wileee> FuxY, Sounds good, this gonna have a separate home?
<SamboNZ> @kil: so delete old files first, then run the autoclean?
<k1l> first autoclean
<FuxY> wileee: yes, windows will problably be the main OS because of work stuff, ill allocate about 50GB to /home
<SamboNZ> ok
<k1l> maybe that will make enough inodes free
<SamboNZ> kil: nope, still 0 free
<wileee> FuxY, Ah, you should be set, put home next to / and you can resize either if needed by resizing both.
<FuxY> wileee: that's also a great idea, haven't thought of it
<k1l> SamboNZ: did it remove old packages?
<wileee> FuxY, if the same partition type primary or logical
<SamboNZ> kil: sorry, mis-understood what you said.  Can I remove any of the older kernel files?
<FuxY> wileee: sorry, didn't understand
<k1l> SamboNZ: ok, to recap: we need to get at least some few inodes free so we can use the safe methods.  so if you know "well i have 100files i dont need anyway" so please delete them.
<k1l> SamboNZ: if you dont know right now files to delete, we need to start digging like the old header files.
<SamboNZ> kil: hmm, ok, this is just a proxy server so I don't use it directly or really know what's on there that can be deleted I'm sorry
<wileee> FuxY, You have two basic types of partitions primary and logical, the logical go in an extended partition, You are likely to have to put ubuntu in an extended to install.
<FuxY> wileee: doesn't ubuntu only install in an extended partition?
<derfderp> i don't really know the right place to ask about this, but i'm using Ubuntu MATE on a MacBook, and i'm trying to get the iSight camera working in GIMP. it works in Cheese, but not anywhere else. any ideas?
<wileee> FuxY, no it will install where you point it, if the HD does not balk.
<nicomachus> derfderp: GIMP has an entire irc server for support. They can definitely help with that. It may be a plugin issue.
<nicomachus> http://www.gimp.org/irc.html
<derfderp> ok
<wileee> FuxY, What I've addressed here is the limitations of types of partitions in a standard msdos HD using a mbr. 4 primaries or 3 prim and an extended for many more logicals
<nicomachus> they're really helpful.
<k1l> SamboNZ: "find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -n"  gives you an idea where the inodes are used
<SamboNZ> kil: LOL: sort: cannot create temporary file in `/tmp': No space left on device
<SamboNZ> kil: Is there any kind of 'temp' location that I could clear out?  (sorry, Windows is my main OS) :)
<k1l> SamboNZ: ok, so it all ends up with you going on the hunt to delete thousands of files manually to get anything that helps working
<SamboNZ> kil: also, this is a dan's guardian proxy server so maybe there's some caching files I could remove?
<SamboNZ> kil: so I can't manually delete any of the older kernel files?
<k1l> i dont know what proxies like to be deleted
<k1l> SamboNZ: you can.
<wileee> FuxY, Might have been more info than you needed, if you want help on the install, feel free to ask, did not mean to confuse you, if this has happened. ;)
<k1l> but that files just might have 1 inode even if they have 300mb.
<SamboNZ> kil: and are there any potential issues with that?
<Qixzav> Recently I formatted one of my windows HDD using ubuntu's disks program. The power went out during the process, and now I can't even see the HDD in the menu. Any suggestions?
<k1l> no, we would remove the packages from old kernels and headers anyway. but the automatic commands dont run because there are no inodes
<SamboNZ> well, according to the "for i in /*; do echo $i; find $i |wc -l; done" command, the /usr/src folder has ~300,000 files in it, like ~20,000 files per kernel version
<FuxY> wileee: No problem really, i prefer to these things, always good to learn something! :D
<FuxY> to know*
<wileee> Qixzav, Does it show in gparted, or from the command line?
<Qixzav> wileee Unfortunately no.
<wileee> FuxY, Cool, best luck.
<k1l> SamboNZ: then see what "uname -a" gives you as the kernel version. dont delete that version and leave the most recent there.
<wileee> Qixzav, This sounds like an internal?
<FuxY> wileee: thank you, if everything works out, you'll be the first to know :D
<Qixzav> Wileee Yes.
<Qixzav> Wileee sata drive
<SamboNZ> kil: ok: Linux WebFilter 3.2.0-56-generic-pae #86-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 17:51:27 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wileee> Qixzav, How were you formatting? you could have a broken table, but it should show.
<SamboNZ> kil: so I can safely delete anything other than that version?
<k1l> SamboNZ: yes.
<SamboNZ> cool, will do that now
<k1l> start with the old -29 and -37 ones
<k1l> after that 2 see with df -i if its getting better
<Qixzav> wileee There are multiple kinds of formatting? I wasn't aware. I just used the drop down menu and selected "format drive".
<wileee> Qixzav, If your msdos pastebin   sudo fdisk -l    if uefi use     sudo parted -l
<SamboNZ> kil: what's the best command to remove the folder?  rm -r?
<k1l> yes
<Qixzav> wileee The only drive that came up is my usb live boot.
<k1l> could need -f too
<SamboNZ> kil: I'm using "rm -r /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-29" but it's prompting me at every sub-folder
<k1l> do a -rf then
<wileee> Qixzav, Have you tried plugging and unplugging the HD? you restarted since you had a fail, might need a combination of both, that is about all I could suggest.
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> I have two laptops in the office right now and I to access the other laptop from another laptop
<easyOnMe> but these two laptops use different OS the first one uses Ubuntu 14.01 while the other uses Windows 7
<SamboNZ> kil: Right! 13,000 free inodes after deleting just the one kernel folder!!
<wileee> Qixzav, You mention a sata drive, in general ubuntu should see it, however the bios has choices.
<easyOnMe> I tried accessing the ubuntu laptop through the browser by using the laptop's ipaddress
<k1l> SamboNZ: ok, now "sudo apt-get install -f
<easyOnMe> but it says requested url /var/www/html was not found on this server
<easyOnMe> what could I have possibly missed why I can not access the files in the ubuntu laptop
<Qixzav> Wileee I didn't think of that. If it can't be read in the bios, do you think it's a hardware problem? I mean, I can feel it working when I plug it in, it's just not showing up anywhere.
<SamboNZ> kil: hmm, still b*tching about free space: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885392/
<k1l> SamboNZ: ok delete 2 more old headers folders
<SamboNZ> ok
<wileee> Qixzav, I can't give a definitive answer on this, to many variables at the least. ;)
<wileee> Qixzav, Try it in another computer is a standard answer here as well.
<SamboNZ> kil: better, succeeded this time!  I guess it was trying to unpack a heap of new files.
<k1l> SamboNZ: now run "dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get --dry-run remove"
<easyOnMe> I have two laptops in the office right now and I to access the other laptop from another laptop
<easyOnMe> but these two laptops use different OS the first one uses Ubuntu 14.01 while the other uses Windows 7
<nicomachus> !patience | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<easyOnMe> I tried accessing the ubuntu laptop through the browser by using the ubuntu laptop's ipaddress
<SamboNZ> kil: No apparent errors...
<easyOnMe> but it says requested url /var/www/html was not found on this server
<easyOnMe> what could I have possibly missed why I can not access the files in the ubuntu laptop
<wileee> woot
<k1l> if the remove at the end doesnt delete stuff you dont want to be removed, then you can remove the --dry-run and let it remove the old headers and kernels
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: sorry
<Qixzav> thanks wileee
<SamboNZ> kil: hmm, it seems to cut off / clear the output so I can't see the full thing
<SamboNZ> kil: using | more
<k1l> SamboNZ: please put in the pastebin: "dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get --dry-run remove"
<k1l> piping to "more" will not work with apt-get
<wileee> Qixzav, No problem.
<Mightykiko> hello! i'm using ubuntu 14. I can see other unit in our network but they can't detect mine.
<SamboNZ> kil: ok, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11885409/
<k1l> SamboNZ: ok now "dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"  that will remove all old kernels and headers and will install the latest kernel
<SamboNZ> kil: ok, it's running now...
<petersfreeman> I'm looking for the right room for a Ubuntu Print Server problem.  Advice?
<kokut> Hi, i'm looking for a network conky i can expand maybe and display the wifi networks available and the speed quality/link is there anything like that ?
<SamboNZ> kil: still running...
<kokut> i lost the nm-applet when i switched to cairo-dock
<Guest88497> привет всем
<wileee> kokut, YOu want just the dock or the desktop?
<SamboNZ> kil: ok, success!  35% inodes in use!
<kokut> wileee: what u mean the dock or the desktop?
<SamboNZ> kil: so is there anything I can do to prevent this kind of thing from happening in future?
<easyOnMe> k1l: can you help me
<wileee> kokut, You can install it and start the dock, or login to the cairo desktop, sounds like your in the desktop.
<k1l> SamboNZ: clean out old kernels and headers.
<SamboNZ> kil: using that command?
<k1l> SamboNZ: you might want to reboot anyway to get the new kernel loaded
<SamboNZ> kil: ok, will do.
<kokut> wileee: i'm okay with cairo-dock but i need the nm-applet
<k1l> so, i will go afk now, its quite late here :)
<SamboNZ> kil: hey thank you SO MUCH for your assistance with this mate!  Guys like you are what make Ubuntu awesome! :)
<easyOnMe> can anyone please help me how to make two laptops connected to each other
<SamboNZ> kil: so I should use that command regularly?  is there any way to automate the cleanup?
<easyOnMe> one is on ubuntu 14.01 and the other is on windows 7
<easyOnMe> please
<wileee> kokut, Is it's disappearance due to you logged into the cairo-desktop, do you see the need for specifics here?
<easyOnMe> histo are you around
<demhlyr> easyOnMe: google samba shared network. i dont know too much about it, but that should give you a start
<kokut> wileee: i've been using cairo-dock for about a year now man
<kokut> wileee: i need something like nm-applet
<easyOnMe> demhlyr: the last time I saw my fellow co worker
<wileee> kokut, ah an attitude, best of luck, ;)
<easyOnMe> using windows 7 to access the ubuntu laptop by just using the terminal from windows 7
<easyOnMe> like putty
<kokut> wileee: what attitude?
<easyOnMe> I am doing it now but no success
<easyOnMe> that is why I do not know whether the ubuntu laptop I am accessing allows remote connection
<demhlyr> easyOnMe: he probably used ssh to login to your ubuntu
<demhlyr> from putty
<easyOnMe> how will I know that this ubuntu laptop allows remote connection
<easyOnMe> exactly
<easyOnMe> but how come it says url now found
<demhlyr> is the ip and everything correct?
<easyOnMe> the two laptops are connected to the same router because they share similar router used for internet connection
<easyOnMe> yup
<kokut> wileee: i'm looking for a conky or something
<easyOnMe> when go the the browser url and enter 222.164.190.109:/var/www/html
<easyOnMe> it says the requested url is not found
<TJ-> easyOnMe: That isn't a valid URL, that looks like an SSH host:path
<nicomachus> even then, that's not an internal ip.
<easyOnMe> TJ-: so what I can do to access the ubuntu laptop throuhg ssh
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Use 'ssh'
<easyOnMe> TJ-: yup but how come putty on windows still does not respond with a prompt
<TJ-> !ssh | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<easyOnMe> TJ-: i did a command ifconfig
<easyOnMe> and I got this ipaddress under wlan0: inet addr: 222.164.190.109 bcas: 192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<easyOnMe> so on the windows laptop I use the addr: 222.164.190.109 as host
<easyOnMe> but seems like putty is not responsing
<easyOnMe> responding
<nicomachus> easyOnMe: if you're trying to access another machine on the same network, you want to use the local address. which is 192.168.0.255
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: still not working it says network cannot assign ip address
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: I used it on putty on windows 7
<easyOnMe> nicomachus: I already use the local address on the same network
<TJ-> easyOnMe: "wlan0: inet addr: 222.164.190.109 bcas: 192.168.0.255" ? broadcast is a different sub-net to the interface address?
<easyOnMe> TJ-: so based on what I should you what should I do
<easyOnMe> any network admin around here who can help please
<TJ-> easyOnMe: I'm not clear what you're trying to achive but it seems like you've manually set the IPv4 configuration to an illegal value, and don't understand how SSH works
<easyOnMe> TJ-: I am not a network admin please bear with me
<easyOnMe> I just need help here
<easyOnMe> I am a newbie to this area
<easyOnMe> just need both laptops to access each other
<easyOnMe> that's all
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Why not explain the scenario you're trying to work with, we might be able to help better then
<TJ-> easyOnMe: OK, and both laptops are on the same local network (LAN) ?
<easyOnMe> ok I did explain it earlier but the bot here keeps telling I should not repeat myself
<TJ-> easyOnMe: I only came into the channel recently
<easyOnMe> that one I am not sure but what I know is that they share the same internet connection
<easyOnMe> that is all
<easyOnMe> I am in the office right now
<easyOnMe> network admin is on sick leave
<TJ-> easyOnMe: If both laptops are on the same LAN let them obtain their IP addresses using DHCP, don't try to set it manually.
<easyOnMe> TJ-: oh ok
<easyOnMe> sorry
<easyOnMe> how do I do the dhcp
<pepee> do ubuntu live cds have gparted?
<easyOnMe> I did ipconfig on the windows 7 laptop and ifconfig on the ubuntu laptop
<easyOnMe> TJ-: ipaddress on windows 7 is
<easyOnMe> 192.168.0.13
<TJ-> easyOnMe: The GUI network connection options are all you need - configure the interface to use DHCP to automatically assign an IPv4 address. This assumes the LAN has a router that runs a DHCP server (most wireless gateway/routers do this)
<easyOnMe> TJ-: where to I find that GUI
<easyOnMe> is it on linux or on windows
<TJ-> easyOnMe: In Ubuntu, there's a network icon top-right which is clickable
<easyOnMe> TJ-: ok and then
<easyOnMe> TJ-: it says there enable networking is checked
<wileee> pepee, yes
<pepee> thanks wileee
<TJ-> easyOnMe: That has an option to Edit Connections .... which leads to a list of network connections which can be edited. Edit the appropriate connection (Wireless LAN I'd guess?) and on the IPv4 tab choose to obtain an IP address automatically
<wileee> no prob
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Are you using regular Ubuntu with the Unity desktop environment, or a flavour like Xubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu ?
<TJ-> Can someone using Unity/Network-Manager applet help easyOnMe when they return? I don't use Unity. Also, make sure the user understands that the Ubuntu PC needs openssh-server, and that it is not possible to connect *to* Windows+Putty, only *from* it
<FuxY> Hi again!
<FuxY> wileee: You there?
<wileee> FuxY, Yeah
 * wileee hopes for good news
<FuxY> i think i have the partitions ready, mind to take a look?
<wileee> FuxY, Sure
<FuxY> wileee: Ubuntu G: will be /home, 14.67GB partition will be / and 4.5GB partition will be /swap http://gyazo.com/9e1c344ebae8995e1c49609a6c063386
<wileee> FuxY, YOu need the areas for ubuntu unallocated, windows can't write the partitions.
<FuxY> wileee: ubuntu can't detect those partitions?
<wileee> FuxY, No, windows in this sort of scenario is best just resizing itself leaving unallocated. I also can't really read that app, even though I know windows and be completely accurate. THere are a lot of partitions in that picture, I can't tell there types or how many. A picture form gparted in ubuntu would be great.
<wileee> FuxY, I have a feeling you have 4 primary partitions already, this can be an issue depending on the file system.
<wileee> boot ubuntu and we can do some quick commands and get the info needed. FuxY
<FuxY> wileee: i need 4.5+15+50 which equals to 69.5GB of unallocated space right? how does ubuntu install in 3 different locations if it's all unallocated space?
<zylex> what is channelname for steamluge or whatever
<FuxY> i can't boot into ubuntu now, i removed it just now
<wileee> FuxY, If you have only 3 primary partitions in logicals in an extended.
<fullstack> Hey guys I am upgradeing 14.04 to 14.10 and I get this : The upgrade has aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 93.6 M free space on disk '/boot'.
<wileee> FuxY, THe problem here is we need to confirm a few things, we have the cart before the horse, there are other common file system you may have like UEFI, we need to definitively know. in a UEFI this info is different.
<fullstack> my /boot is only 237mb
<wileee> fullstack, Why to a eol days away?
<fullstack> wileee, sorry what? eol?
<FuxY> wileee:  i do not have UEFI
<fullstack> end of life days? Sounds like a chick flic
<wileee> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<fullstack> wileee, because its the only one supported by Intel graphics driver
<wileee> fullstack, soon as it's eol you loose support is all.
<wileee> here anyway
<fullstack> wileee, its a matter of using my display or not
<fullstack> I'd rather stay on 14.04
<fullstack> maybe I can figure out how to get the drivers to work on 14.04?
<fullstack> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<wileee> fullstack, Honestly I'm just informing you, you're welcome to do as you please. ;)
<fullstack> 14.04 ain't EOL right?
<fullstack> wileee, how would I go about upgrading to 15
<john___> since I removed Adobe Flash since it was removed or disabled by firefox. No Videos are working anymore besides youtube. It always says A plugin is needed to display this content even my porn
<john___> ^^
<john___> just kiddin
<st_prg> Hi guys, my computer is unable to read certain audio discs. Some are fine and some it can't see, as if there's nothing in the cd drive. They work fine in windows though.
<st_prg> If I try to manually mount the cd, it tells me "no medium found on /dev/sr0".
<fullstack> st_prg, most likely the disc is bad
<fullstack> st_prg, or sometimes burned cds just don't work with certain drives. Try a different computer/drive
<john___> It's because I don't have Flash anymore! I cant watch anything! just youtube...
<amicrawler> need help
<amicrawler> can any body help
<amicrawler> got black borders around my apps
<amicrawler> using intel family chipset 4  rev9
<wileee> fullstack, I would fresh install if 14.04 is not gonna work what does work, but thats me.
<M8ty> Chorme comes with built-in Flash support
<john___> But I want to Use Firefox!
<amicrawler> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<amicrawler> thats what im using
<john___> somebody said I could use html5 and It will work like Flash
<wileee> john___, None of us have flash FF is blocking it.
<amicrawler> can any body help me
<john___> well than 50% of my Internet is not working then or what?
<SchrodingersScat> john___: thought you could still allow it through firefox, also youtube-dl works on many popular sites
<M8ty> ff works fine here with Flash plug in disabled
<john___> But websites that require flash don't work
<amicrawler> does any body know about this issue
<M8ty> can i have the link to one of those sites?
<M8ty> let me try it from here
<john___> Isn't there a safe alternative to Flash???
<amicrawler> html5
<john___> I have that but it doesn't work on many websites?
<wileee> john___, WE all know this you are not the first here on this.
<john___> just youtube html5
<fullstack> john___, 50% of the internet is not working yes
<OerHeks> yes john___ , firefox flash you must click allow, and chrome often do not work either. known issue due exploits.
<john___> so what are you guys doing about it??
<notaeon> buh
<OerHeks> mothing
<OerHeks> *nothing
<john___> live with it?
<fullstack> john___, we're pulling all nighters so you can wack off again
<notaeon> john___: dude we don't have control of all web developers in the world
<john___> haha xD we need a safe alternative
<fullstack> or you can wait until adobe patches flash and releases an update
<john___> to Flash
<amicrawler> can i sent a picture so you can see it any body
<notaeon> john___: if you want one so badly you can build one
<M8ty> i have just browsed onto 100% falsh site , works fine
<john___> what are u using for browser
<notaeon> amicrawler: hey did loading that wifi module work? the not starting at boot until modprobe thing
<wileee> M8ty, You using the ubuntu configed FF?
<M8ty> ff 39.0
<amicrawler> yes working fine thank you for asking
<john___> Me too!
<amicrawler> have some other issues
<amicrawler> can you look at it
<M8ty> yes _wilee
<john___> so I re-install this stupid flash again :/ I though they want to let it die
<M8ty> yes _wileee
<M8ty> flash is a major security hole do not enable
<notaeon> amicrawler: yes i think posting a screenshot will help better show your problem
<amicrawler> how to post ?
<notaeon> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<notaeon> amicrawler: see above
<wileee> flash runs in chromium
<wileee> 11.2
<john___> So all you guys have to click "allow" to everytime it pops up flash ???
<OerHeks> even pepperflash in chrome doesn't work always.
<wileee> OerHeks, Yeah found pepper to be the same in all browsers
<notaeon> john___: yeah
<john___> well thats gay
<notaeon> john___: how is that in anyway homosexual?
<wileee> john___, Not appropriate here.
<notaeon> john___: it's called a workaround, doing so will sandbox the plugin reducing vulnerabilities
<OerHeks> There is an escape from thand sandbox. especially with the TSL vul logjam https://weakdh.org/
<OerHeks> easily.
<john___> I apologize It's very hetero i ment but annoying
<rockstar__> anybody here familiar with METIS? What are the Edgecut and communication volume in the summary report?
<john___> well okay so I just wait until Adobe fixed his flash crap and gives us an secure update
<fullstack> this is so F***'d. Some update screwed up my microphone so I can't call people anymore... and when I tried to update now my display doesn't work...
<notaeon> john___: yes, or enough of the content you want to view transitions to html5
<fullstack> and I can't call my client to get paid so basically I'm in Ubuntu config hell this week
<john___> Ya we need html5 everywhere instead of flash. Flash was always a huge pain in the butt
<zylex> hi again
<fullstack> should I try to upgrade via a flash drive to 15?
<zylex> whats the channel for steam or ubuntu logue?
<zylex> cant remember it
<fullstack> My drives encrypted and I can't afford to lsoe the files
<OerHeks> #valve or #ubuntu-steam ?
<zylex> nah other one
<zylex> with a logue
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OerHeks> !alis
<zylex> or luge or whatever
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fullstack> SchrodingersScat, will reinstalling keep my existing files even if my drive is encrypted?
<zylex> it was steamlug
<zylex> bbl
<st_prg> fullstack: the cd is fine, it works in windows without issue. :S
<SchrodingersScat> fullstack: I've not tried to save a /home/ from an encrypted during re-image yet.  If it's all one partition then you'd lose the files on reinstall.  I had a successful upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, your mileage may vary.  Backups!
<vie> whois Unlock
<mancomunado> I pressed TAB+something on KDE and now my opened softwares disappeared, but are still running somewhere.
<wileee> mancomunado, alt-tab?
<mancomunado> nope, they aren't on the taskbar
<mancomunado> I think I've changed monitor to a new workplace
<mancomunado> but can't repeat the sequence of keys
<andrej> Can someone point me at a document that describes what happens when one runs an ifup/ifdown script? I still don't understand why touching a random network interface kills my iSCSI mounts.
<andrej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/+bug/1083135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1083135 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu) "open-iscsi bound to if-*.d in networking kills iSCSI connections" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andrej> This has been open for 2.5 years, and it's still undecided how urgent it is
<andrej> but it keeps biting us
<wileee> such a small complaint base
<wileee> whom are us
<andrej> heh
<wileee> ;)
<weixiao> no no
<weixiao> who am i
<andrej> who knows?
<andrej> what triggers execution of scripts in /etc/network/if-{up,down}.d? and are network interfaces passed in explicitly?
<andrej> Man I miss the old rc scripts
<andrej> so easy to follow and debug
<Guest34428> what do you guys think about Canonical as a company?
<somsip> !ot | Guest34428
<ubottu> Guest34428: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FuxY> wileee: are you there?
<wileee> FuxY, Yeah.
<FuxY> wileee: did it! :D
<wileee> FuxY, Cool, good job. ;)
<FuxY> wileee: thanks for all the help, really appreciate it!
<wileee> no prob FuxY
<MightyKiko> I need help how to run DOs Emulator on my ubuntu 12
<MightyKiko> i need help how to run .exe on DOS emulator
<INVALID_STRING> MightyKiko, have you tried reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DOSBox ?
<rypervenche> MightyKiko: If it's a game, check out scummvm :)
<MightyKiko> rypervenche it's a program not a game
<ldc> hello
<rypervenche> MightyKiko: Then disregard.
<ldc> what could be causing this?
<ldc> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/gcc-arm-none-eabi_4.9.3.2015q2-1trusty1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ldc>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/arm-none-eabi-as', which is also in package binutils-arm-none-eabi 2.24-2ubuntu2+4
<ldc> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<rypervenche> ldc: You have two packages that have the same file in them. Are you using a PPA?
<ldc> rypervenche: yes
<rypervenche> ldc: Therein lies your problem.
<ldc> yeah it started after I added the ppa
<rypervenche> !ppa-purge | ldc
<ubottu> ldc: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ldc> no but I'd like to use the packages in the ppa
<ldc> since the default ones are missing headers
<rypervenche> ldc: Then you should probably contact the PPA's maintainer and file a bug there.
<ldc> ok thanks
<extremez3r0> Hi Guys. I'm with a fu**** problem with Xrandr. I've head tutorials, documents, man, --help... I have a LG Flatron W1952TQ with a NVIDIA 440 GT, using a VGA cable. In Windows it work normal. On Ubuntu  it is fixed at 1024x768.  Here is what i'm doing: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/216de5e4d77f6dfd684f can someone please help-me.
<treeprogram> Beginner question: I'm running this Shell Script: http://paste.linux.chat/view/9f6cf505, and getting this error: "date: extra operand `07-15' Try `date --help' for more information." Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<Nell> Oi, Alguem on
<andrej> treeprogram : get rid of the spaces around the '='
<andrej> plus it's not a good idea to give a variable the name of a program
<andrej> just saying
<treeprogram> thanks andrej
<xangua> !pt | Nell
<ubottu> Nell: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I am working on a windows 7 machine and an ubuntu machine is lying on the side, i want to work on the ubuntu machine from this windows machine, what is the best way to do that ?
<silv3r_m00n> I tried xrdp but it does not work properly, it seems like launching the desktop twice
<BuzzardBuzz> have you tried vnc for remote control  silv3r_m00n?
<andrej> pleasure treeprogram
<andrej> did it work?
<treeprogram> andrej: yes it did
<silv3r_m00n> BuzzardBuzz: does vnc work inside a user account
<andrej> kk
<BuzzardBuzz> yes it can do that
<BuzzardBuzz> you need a vnc server running on the ubuntu, and a vnc client on the windows machine for what you explained
<BuzzardBuzz> i prefer x11vnc for the server for ubuntu
<BuzzardBuzz> you can install it from the repository
<andrej> treeprogram : http://paste.linux.chat/view/42e73edc
<BuzzardBuzz> for the windows client i prefer ultraVNC
<treeprogram> andrej: much appreciated
<andrej> welcome :}
<silv3r_m00n> BuzzardBuzz: thanks, trying that now
<BuzzardBuzz> your welcome
<silv3r_m00n> BuzzardBuzz: i installed vnc4server on ubuntu and ultravnc on windows, started vncserver on ubuntu issuing this command vncserver :12 -geometry 1024x768 and then connected from ultravnc on windows, it seems to be connected but the desktop is not coming up
<silv3r_m00n> its a grey screen
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: be carefull with vnc, its a security flaw to use
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: use vnc over ssh instead
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: or openssh
<tsimonq2> What are the official Ubuntu flavors? Is there a list?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: you search something specific mate?
<tsimonq2> I just wanted a list :)
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck :p
<tsimonq2> How about a list of Ubuntu IRC channels...
<tsimonq2> Found it! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> THanks!
<Arbition> Hey. So I'm trying to run 15.04 as a libvirt guest
<drug> hi joe ;)
<Arbition> but the display does not seem to be integrated properly
<Arbition> what packages or configuration am I missing?
<OmkAR> so many channels
<tsimonq2> Ok. I need some help. How does one get banned from Ubuntu Off-topic IRC channel? Did I break a rule?
<OmkAR> were you ON-TOPIC
<nicomachus> !guidelines | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<histo> OmkAR: lol
<histo> Arbition: what do you meant the display isn't configured properly?
<Dylan__> I installed ubuntu on virtualbox 14.04 trusty tar and I did a fresh install and I go to the terminal and try to run sudo apt-get update and all I get is messages saying error and things i installed this on a 10gb hard drive etc how do I fix?
<citrix> Hii all
<wileee> Dylan__, check the settings has it on.
<eltigre> hm did anything large happen? I'm having lots of trouble connecting to certain websites ...
<wileee> Dylan__, I assume your off the net it sounds like.
<citrix> meri english achi nahi hai to main yaha english main bat nahi kar sakti koi hai jo meri hindi samajh sake aur reply kar sake mujhe webpage banane main problem aa rahi hai kya ap koi bhi meri help kar sakta hai
<wileee> eltigre, FF has flash off
<eltigre> hm, no I'm using chrome
<eltigre> I guess my provider has troubles
<citrix> https://bpaste.net/show/ef5efaffa5c2 this is my html page
<eltigre> but that doesn't explain why I can't log in to gitter via github
<eltigre> for me readthedocs.org is offline
<citrix> https://bpaste.net/show/6783aa537fcd and yah mera css page hai
<wileee> no problem at that site here
<eltigre> or mostly at least
<eltigre> as I said, weird...
<Dylan__> What sorry?
<Dylan__> I wasn't off the net??
<Dylan__> how can I check the settings
<Dylan__> cause like I just got back into using ubuntu
<marchesini> hey guys, im seeking an old program twitter client that became with ubuntu in version 10, i think it call gwibber, but i install gwibber and the program don't have the recourse that im seeking. i need a program that show a message  "like baloon type" on ubuntu when i receive a twit.
<citrix> anyone help me plz...
<wileee> Dylan__, On the virtualbox gui.
<Dylan__> Yea but I'm saying this problem doesn't persist in virtualbox
<Dylan__> It persists in ubuntu 14.04 and I'm never had any trouble until this Sudo apt -get thing I was trying to install then it said the err and blah blah stuff
<wileee> Dylan__, I'm not even close to following you now, maybe others will understand.
<citrix> mujhe ye page pura banana hai mujhe iske bad image dalna hai main padding karkar niche image de rahi hu lekin wah image show nahi ho rahi hai
<Dylan__> well I might have to go on the fourms
<wileee> a clear description always helps
<Finetundra> hello folks, after a recent update firefox is telling me that flash player has security issues. If I turn flash off, will I be able to re-enable it if things don't work out?
<histo> Finetundra: yes
 * histo removed flash
<Finetundra> awesome.
<Finetundra> erm, how do I tell youtube to use html5?
<traekili> disable flash in tools addons from firefox, then it will default to html5 for most things
<traekili> specific to youtube though
<raj> there's a ubuntu irc network?
<Finetundra> raj: yes, you're in it, welcome
<Finetundra> raj: ubuntu-offtopic is for chit chat though. well mostly anyway
<raj> no, this is freenode
<raj> there's apparently a Ubuntu network
<xangua> it's just an alias for freenode
<nick9995> hey honkies
<Sidney> Anyone interested in helping a noobie out?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Sidney
<ubottu> Sidney: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sidney> On Ubuntu 14.04. Switched ethernet cables and I get no internet. Not the cable, tested it with another computer. Not my motherboard, it recognizes it in bios. How do I get internet?
<wileee> Sidney, Do we assume the ethernet cable worked you had internet, but as soon as you used another cable you were off?
<Sidney> wileee the first cable worked. This new one should, checked it with my mobo and another computer.
<wileee> Sidney, What happens if you plug the old one for comparison?
<utopiah> hey #ubuntu , using bluetooth-wizard do I need forever to wait for the scan to finish before clicking next? I can't seem to be able to pair with a headset...
<ikonia> if it doesn't find anything in a scan why would you click next ?
<Sidney> Lemme move my desktop downstairs real quick.
<Sidney> Assuming it doesn't work what's the plan of action?
<wileee> Sidney, Never seen anything like this just wondering if the router/modem is an issue. You might wait for different help before moving the computer.
<utopiah> ikonia: there is the headset found, the next button just remains grey
<wileee> Sidney, Maybe your outlet is not working?
<ikonia> utopiah: it should only take a minute or two for a full scan
<utopiah> still searching...
<ikonia> sounds like it may have hung then, if you click on the head set, does next still remain greyed out
<utopiah> ikonia:  http://i.imgur.com/KV5Cnc8.png
<ikonia> utopiah: does pin options work ?
<utopiah> it's just to select automatic, 0000, 1111, etc
<ikonia> yes, but does it work
<utopiah> well I don't think it works or doesn't work until I can actually click on next
<ikonia> if you click it - does it respond
<utopiah> yes it does respond
<ikonia> ok, so cancel the scan and try again
<ikonia> that box should not be greyed out once you click a device
<utopiah> cancelled, starting a new scan, it's still clickable with or without devices selected
<Ellon> hey
<Ellon> i have problems with video card
<Ellon> it seems slow
<Ellon> My video card seems laggy
<Ellon> Do i need other drivers?
<histo> Ellon: which video card do you have?
<histo> Ellon: lspci | grep Video
<histo> Ellon: sorry lspci | grep VGA
<sidney_> Ok wileee if you're still there, it does in fact work.
<wileee> sidney_, Is that upstairs or downstairs?
 * utopiah hates Bluetooth
<sidney_> That is downstairs with the new wire.
<sidney_> OLD
<Ellon> hist: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]
<Ellon> histo
<wileee> sidney_, Ah, sounds like the upstairs outlet maybe?
<wileee> router?
<sidney_> So you think it's the wire?
<wileee> sidney_, I can't tell if you're able to try both wires where at least one works.
<wileee> that we know of works
<sidney_> Oh, it's one computer. I just moved it downstairs.
<wileee> sidney_, Right but two wires old and new, can you try the new downstairs and the old upstairs, blind testing.
<sidney_> They're both directly connected to my router/modem. Would that make a difference?
<wileee> sidney_, ah, I'm just having a hard time following is all, you may have better luck with another.
<sidney_> Is that you saying you can't help me, wileee?
<wileee> sidney_, I don't think so, not really something I've had to mess with, I hate to chase around and waste your time.
<basiclaser> Hi all, how can i increase the number of routers with which my laptop can connect to via WIFI? Currently my ubuntu 14.04 machine connects to my home WIFI, but not the office's
<sidney_> Ok, thanks for trying though, wileee.
<Ellon> i have  Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270].. Do i need a special driver to make my video card not so laggy?
<funkenstrahlen> hey, I tracked a user on keybase. This imported his key into my gpg keychain. Now he changed his key (also on keybase). How can I automatically update all the tracked keys in my local gpg keychain to the newest version?
<Ellon> my video card is so laggy on ubuntu... and i have legacy driver version.... I guess i have to switch to windows 7
<ikonia> Ellon: the windows support channel is ##windows for when you switch
<Ellon> ikonia i know it
<ikonia> super
<Ellon> ok bye ubuntu for now
<mdih> hi guys, a quick question if 'apt-get update' is invoked, will the archive in /var/cache got replaced as well?
<ikonia> it will update the cache
<au9ustine> is there any supported driver list for synaptics touch pad? it seemed like after installing 14.04 my touch pad is not working ...
<NoobUser> how can i setup network on Wine?
<nomic> same is networking integration between windows and linux
<nomic> samba = smb
<AjaxCrixum> Can someone help me with my C code?
<AjaxCrixum> It won't work as intended. :(
<AjaxCrixum> (It's a small very program, btw.)
<sidney_> Is it possible that cable speed has to do with my lack of ability to get a connection on my computer? The one that doesn't work is 100 mbps but the one that used to work was a gbps
<ikonia> AjaxCrixum: try ##c
<ikonia> (as in the channel ##c)
<Dro__> is it possible to have multiple display in ubuntu , so i can play something in the tv screen while i'm doing an other work on my PC ?
<ikonia> Dro__: yes
<Dro__> ikonia, how can i do that please ?
<ikonia> Dro__: the "displays" tool in ubuntu should detect and offer you configuration options of your displays
<Dro__> ikonia, ok thanks i'll try it
<maxxer> any hint on how to debug "init" (upstart) on 12.04? I'm stuck at init-bottom
<mllie> I have a ftp server that now gives me the error: 500 OOPS: prctl PR_SET_SECCOMP failed when trying to connect
<mllie> Any idea what could cause that? I haven't changed any config since it last worked fine
<Lachezar> Hey all! I like the focus stealing prevention thingie. It however (seems to) behaves erratically when I use a keyboard shortcut to launch another application. The launched application is always in the background, supposedly to keep it from stealing focus. Is there any way I could instruct the focus stealing preventor to switch focus to applications started with a global hotkey?
<ioria> mllie: vsftp ?
<mllie> ioria: yeah
<ioria> mllie: try this: http://superuser.com/questions/908024/vsftpd-500-oops-prctl-pr-set-seccomp-failed
<mllie> ioria: saw that as well. But how could this just happen when nothing has changed/updated on the server?
<ioria> mllie: did you add seccomp_sandbox=no in vsftp.conf and restarted ?
<mllie> ioria: not yet
<mllie> ioria: but since this is a production server I really can't understand how this happens now?
<drmagoo> Hi, any one know how to debug a ssh-session that freezes intermittently? There is nothing in the "normal" logs to suggest any problems. No errors on the interfaces. you can work for a while and then the session freezes for 5-15 seconds and then comes back "to normal"?
<ioria> mllie: who's the manteiner ? you ?
<mllie> ioria: yeah
<drmagoo> It is several servers on "the same lan" with only 1 router and a few switches in between. I have found no issues in the router or switches and it doesnt seem to affect all servers
<ioria> mllie: uname -r ?
<kubast2> Hey ,how can I resize an online ext4 root partion ?
<kubast2> I've increased size of my virtual disk ,and I need more space
<kubast2> 14.04 lts
<nieboot> GParted
<mllie> ioria: 2.6.32-042stab108.5
<kubast2> nieboot I've no space
<ioria> mllie: never seen ...
<kubast2> whole 16 GB used in "/"
<ioria> mllie: do you have a seccomp.h file ?
<mllie> ioria: where?
<ioria> mllie: locate seccomp.h file
<ioria> mllie: are you on Redhat ?
<mllie> ioria: no ubuntu
<mllie> ioria: locate is not updated I guess
<adun153> Hi, the SD Card reader on my laptop doesn't work. lsusb says: "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller",  and I read somewhere that doing "modprobe rtsx_usb" fixes the problem. I tried it, and it didn't work for me. Any other suggestions?
<ioria> mllie: sudo updatedb
<crippa> hi. how to set up httpd.conf? My apache is not answering
<crippa> AH00558: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using fe80::250:56ff:feb9:6e34. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<ioria> mllie: VPS ?
<fcefan> crippa: this message doesn't stop apache from working
<fcefan> crippa: What kind of configuration do you have?
<mllie> ioria: VPS yes
<crippa> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<ioria> mllie: ok, don't know much about it...
<crippa> AH00015: Unable to open logs
<somsip> crippa: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<mllie> ioria: /usr/include/linux/seccomp.h
<crippa>  httpd.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<crippa> kill: cannot find process ""
<crippa> what's going on?
<somsip> crippa: again, what version of ubuntu?
<ioria> mllie: just that ?
<crippa> 1404
<mllie> ioria: yep
<fcefan> crippa: Do you have multiple erros?
<WhoPaWho> :-D
<WhoPaWho> >:o
<var64> Hi , Ubuntu 12.04 , OSSEC  active-response doesnt fire up
<crippa> I have a "no listening sockets available, shutting down", a "AH00015: Unable to open logs", and a "kill: cannot find process"
<nezZario> Hey guys, -- what log file would I find why a filesystem is getting mounted as readonly?  (as in errors=remount-ro)
<ObrienDave> is it NTFS?
<nezZario> no ext4...
<nezZario> I have a server here that isn't managed by me, everytime it boots, the filesystem is already mounted as read-only
<ObrienDave> i would not know
<fallore> hey guys, i just downloaded the ubuntu 14.04.2 iso and loaded it onto a usb drive using UNetbootin. When I boot to the usb it seems to be going into an install/live version/something ubuntu related, but after a few seconds it just boots into linux mint off my SSD. any ideas?
<crippa> I have a "User apache" and a "Group apache" in my httpd.conf, but I have no apache user. Could this be the problem?
<nabn> hi. anyone know what file gnome-terminal uses for styling? There's a content padding which i want to remove
<fcefan> crippa: You are on Ubuntu 14.04, right? There is no httpd.conf
<fcefan> Have you installed apache via apt?
<mllie> ioria: any more ideas?
<fcefan> crippa: If you use apt to install apache it will also create the user and group needed
<ioria> mllie: i don't know your kernel, and i don't know very well VPS... the first option is not working ?
<deadlinedom> hey there. New here, havnt use linux in forever, looking to get back to it
<adun153> deadlinedom: Welcome back!
<deadlinedom> Thanks!
<deadlinedom> so how do people mask their host here ? i see @whatever/whatever
<bindi> !cloak | deadlinedom
<ubottu> deadlinedom: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<mllie> ioria: I see, nope
<g105b> How do I upgrade PHP to 5.6 on Ubuntu Server 14.04 -- WITHOUT installing unnecessary packages like apache ?
<ioria> mllie: http://kb.odin.com/en/125610   .... same here...
<deadlinedom> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ioria> mllie: are you correctly restarting vsftp ?
<niluje> g105b: apt-get install php5-fpm
<niluje> or php5-cgi
<niluje> or php5-cli
<niluje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-fpm
<niluje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-cgi
<niluje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-cli
<g105b> niluje: thanks, so on 14.04 where the release is stuck at 5.5, what's the best way to upgrade the version to 5.6? This server is only used for this one project, so I suppose I could update the version of Ubuntu, but I'm not sure if that's the best way, or exactly how to do it.
<g105b> do-release-upgrade - Checking for a new Ubuntu release - No new release found
<niluje> g105b: yep sorry, I didn't know php5.5 was the last version for ubuntu 14.04
<niluje> it seems there are extra repositories that contain php 5.6 though I don't know who maintain them
<g105b> niluje: I'm not sure I trust third party repos for this... I will look into how to upgrade the server version.
<niluje> might be a better idea indeed
<g105b> niluje: how do I tell do-release-upgrade that I'm happy with non-LTS?
<w00f> need a lil help please.
<w00f> im getting "no object for d-bus interface"   i can't mount any of my drives.
<niluje> g105b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<g105b> niluje: thanks!
<Mafious> y
<mnms_> Guys I have /home mounted on sda6 and rest on sda1 and I would like to move from sda1 to sda6 /var/ dir. How can I do this ?
<nabn> asd
<chs> who is here
<lunamoon> you are?
<w00f> not me
<Platypus-Man> how can I test the visual bell in the terminal? Googling only gets me results on how to disable audible/visual bell
<somsip> Platypus-Man: echo -e "\a" maybe
<w00f> im getting "no object for d-bus interface"   i can't mount any of my drives.
<Platypus-Man> somsip: that worked, thanks! :)
<somsip> Platypus-Man: np
<g105b> I've just performed do-release-upgrade which took a while, then it rebooted to indicate a success but it keeps prompting me New release '15.04' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it. every time I log in via SSH.
<w00f> echo......
<w00f> echo......
<raj> how do I search for all packages with the word irssi in my installed packages?
<raj> apt-cache search?
<somsip> raj: dpkg --get-selections | grep irssi
<raj> thanks
<g105b> w00f: do you have /home/user/.gvfs directory?
<Guest18878> Hello. Im in the process of installing kubuntu and am a live user right now. `sudo fdisk -l` gives no output. How can I copy files?
<g105b> oh he's gone... and with a sarcastic remark. People these days.
<g105b> Guest18878: hi
<g105b> oh he's gone too.
<rory> http://i.imgur.com/9vq974l.png
<g105b> ^^
<g105b> He must have pulled the USB drive.
<maelknotreek> rory:lmao wtf I'm g-lined from snoonet for ban evasion even though I used the same registered name each time
<rory> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rory> we don't care maelknotreek , we're all laughing about you on there
<maelknotreek> rory:lmao
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<ubun2_d00d> hi I used dpkg-repack to store all my packages as debs. I moved the folder to another computer's home folder. How do I install all the packages at once? (i.e. not installing each of the thousand(literally) packages)
<joeyrelf> leave
<joeyrelf> oops lol
<ubun2_d00d> lol
<rory> ubun2_d00d: cd to the directory, then do sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<rory> ubun2_d00d: but I would expect it to fail spectacularly
<ubun2_d00d> is the directory my home folder or is it the folder with all the debs?
<MonkeyDust> ubun2_d00d  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887000/
<rory> ubun2_d00d: whatever directory has the debs in. *.deb just means match all files that end with .deb
<ubun2_d00d> ok
<lunamoon> wildcards ftw
<ubun2_d00d> it looks like it is working. thanks guys
<AkrogAmes> Hi ! I dont understand why i have : "-bash: sudo: command not found"
<AkrogAmes> On ubuntu 15.04. Can you help me ?
<MonkeyDust> AkrogAmes  what happens when you type   sudo true
<svetlana> or install the «sudo» package
<MonkeyDust> svetlana  sudo is intalled default, in unbuntu
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<AkrogAmes> I know that sudo is installed by default... It's the problem :)
<MonkeyDust> AkrogAmes  ok, so type    sudo true
<AkrogAmes> oh good idea Monkey !
<spodermen_sweg> if I use a debian-based os for a server, would that mean I can use any .deb files and install them?
<Ben64> no
<AkrogAmes> So, thanks you all ! That's work now
<AkrogAmes> Thanks  @monkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> AkrogAmes  glad i could help
<marus> is that okay if i still run servers with ubuntu 12.04 LTS? or i musst upgrade to newer distro
<pragomer>  problem: http://pastebin.com/FqZxZQMZ    The variable "FILE" in line 12 contains space characters.. then the path isnt found... can you help?
<MonkeyDust> marus  12.04 is supported until 2017, so that's ok
<bekks> pragomer: quote the variable use.
<marus> MonkeyDust: okay thanks
<toolz> hello, I have ubuntu 14.04 x64 updated on a machine, I plugged in a second SSD inside which contains some QNX4 partitions, is it possible to mount them on ubuntu?
<pragomer> bekks: what line?
<bekks> pragomer: All lines.
<toolz> searching the web I found out that some tell that it is possible but only read only, but I cannot manage to mount them at all
<pragomer> bekks: sorry.. dont know what you mean
<toolz> here is fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/XyzuzLcJ
<khelvan> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop that has a native resolution of 3200x1800 - what is the best way to make text more readable on a semi-permanent basis (using CTRL-mousewheel works, but only temporarily, for zooming in)
<bekks> pragomer: line 12 is quoted the wrong way, try this:  xterm -e "(find \"$FILE\" -type f ....
<pragomer> bekks: so you mean without the "(" and ")" ?
<pragomer> bekks: no, file is not found (because of space char)
<bekks> pragomer: I did not tell you to remove the ( .
<srini>  /j #nodejs
<pragomer> bekks: oh sorry. I see... use the \  to escape the "   righit?
<bekks> pragomer: Inside the outer ", yes.
<pragomer> bekks: worked perfect :-)  thank you so much
<bekks> pragomer: You're welcome :)
<mjampala> any pycharm expects here
<mjampala> I installed Pycharm and was expecting to find a way to connect to my database using "Select View | Tool Windows | Database." as per documentation and I cannot seem find Database under tools windows. I am on the latest pycharm community edition 4.5. Do I need to install anything to get it working
<MonkeyDust> !info pycharm
<ubottu> Package pycharm does not exist in vivid
<easyOnMe> bekks: http://imgur.com/c34UNpx
<easyOnMe> how do I solve this
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker
<mjampala> yes, it is not in vivid. I had to install from https://www.jetbrains.com/
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: http://imgur.com/c34UNpx please help me withthis
<easyOnMe> histo: http://imgur.com/c34UNpx please help me with this
<bekks> easyOnMe: How about asking the channel, not specific persons, out of context?
<bekks> !patience | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok
<easyOnMe> thanks
<Tumbtack> omg
<Tumbtack> laughing
<easyOnMe> the message didn't come out again
<easyOnMe> can anyone please help me how I can network two laptops with different OS
<easyOnMe> one is running on windows 7 and one on ubuntu linux 14.01
<bekks> easyOnMe: Connect them, access them.
<mjampala> is this a strict ubuntu channel where I cannot ask questions about specific applications?
<easyOnMe> bekks: how
<bekks> easyOnMe: Either by using wifi or ethernet cabling.
<Ben64> mjampala: depends on the question
<easyOnMe> bekks: these two laptops are at home
<bekks> easyOnMe: How about stating your _actual_ issues?
<easyOnMe> yup I am using wifi here
<Tumbtack> easyOnMe, that screenshot you're throwing around
<easyOnMe> firstly, I do not know how
<Tumbtack> you have to apt-get update first
<Tumbtack> :I
<mjampala> Ir is about pycharm
<easyOnMe> Tumbtack: no that one is solve already
<easyOnMe> thanks
<bekks> easyOnMe: If you dont know how you want them to be "networking", we cant help you.
<mjampala> <mjampala> any pycharm expects here
<mjampala>  I installed Pycharm and was expecting to find a way to connect to my database using "Select View | Tool Windows | Database." as per documentation and I cannot seem find Database under tools windows. I am on the latest pycharm community edition 4.5. Do I need to install anything to get it working
<easyOnMe> easyOnMe: I mean what the first step is
<bekks> easyOnMe: The first step is a physical connection between them. wifi or wired.
<easyOnMe> bekks: no I want them to sort of able to pass files between each other
<Ben64> mjampala: not seeing pycharm in the repositories
<easyOnMe> is that possible
<easyOnMe> wifi
<easyOnMe> bekks: wifi because they shared the same internet connection
<bekks> easyOnMe: So create a fileshare on one of them and access it from the other.
<bindi> !samba
<bekks> !cifs | easyOnMe
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<mjampala> Ben64, it is a standalone install from a tar.gz file downloaded from jetbrains.com
<Ben64> mjampala: then we can't help you here
<mjampala> ok, I will try to contact the developers of the app. thanks
<toolz> hello, I have ubuntu 14.04 x64 updated on a machine, I plugged in a second SSD inside which contains some QNX4 partitions, is it possible to mount them on ubuntu? searching the web I found out that some tell that it is possible but only read only, but I cannot manage to mount them at all. here is fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/XyzuzLcJ
<easyOnMe> bekks: is it possible to just use ssh between the two instead of installing all these samba stuff
<bekks> easyOnMe: Sure.
<easyOnMe> bekks: any online resource then
<toolz> in /proc/filesystems I got: qnx4
<easyOnMe> thanks in advance
<fury__> hello guys, is there a malware scanner for linux you would recommend?
<bekks> easyOnMe: No online resources needed. WinSCP on Win7 needed.
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok I already got it
<bekks> easyOnMe: So use it.
<mjampala> toolz, if your cat /proc/filesystems does not show qnx support, you have to rebuild it
<MonkeyDust> !av | fury__
<ubottu> fury__: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<easyOnMe> the thing is if I use it the ipaddress of my linux on the winscp
<easyOnMe> the winscp is unable to connect
<bekks> easyOnMe: Enter is not a punctuation sign.
<bekks> easyOnMe: Did you setup ssh on your Ubuntu?
<fury__> I know, however I belive there might be some kind of rootkit on a sever I use
<plutoplanet> oh jesus christ are you serious?  yes its possible, no its not likely
<mjampala> an other place to check is cat /boot/config-* | grep QNX4FS
<Ben64> fury__: then format and reinstall
<fury__> like that is so often an option
<Ben64> it is the only option if your server got compromised
<plutoplanet> ^
<easyOnMe> bekks: oh that one I am not sure about how can I check if I did or not
<bekks> !ssh | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bekks> !sshd | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<MonkeyDust> fury__  use rkhunter
<Ben64> then format and reinstall
<toolz> mjampala, I have qnx support, just told you it shows there.
<easyOnMe> bekks: my problem actually is that I am not sure whether my windows laptop can detect my linux laptop
<easyOnMe> they only share a common internet connection through the wifi I have at home
<easyOnMe> now early this morning I did ifconfig on my linux
<easyOnMe> and then it show something like this
<bekks> easyOnMe: Never used connection sharing, cant tell you anything about it.
<fury__> MonkeyDust: thank you I'll look that up
<mjampala> toolz, then you might want to try mount -t qnx4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<k1l> easyOnMe: what do you mean exactly by "connecting 2 laptops" and "i dont see the other laptoP"
<k1l> easyOnMe: what protocol are you talking about?
<easyOnMe> k1l: I was trying to connect to my linux laptop with my windows laptop using putty
<BadCodSmell> Is there a way in apt to view all package selections/installed packages and their installed dependencies as a tree?
<easyOnMe> I used the ip address I got from my linux laptop using the ifconfig command
<bekks> k1l: ssh, from windows to ubuntu, based on internet connection sharing.
<k1l> easyOnMe: did you give the proper nickname and the proper ip? is openssh-server installed on the ubuntu?
<BadCodSmell> I don't want the hypotheticals but instead the graph for actually installed packages
<easyOnMe> k1l: then whatever ip address I saw from the linux terminal I tried using on my windows laptop at home
<easyOnMe> but the putty never responded anything
<easyOnMe> k1l: that is one thing I want to find out now
<easyOnMe> how can I do that
<k1l> install that package
<khelvan> Hello, can someone please let me know how I can edit the startup options for the chromium browser? I'd like to add this line: chromium-browser --force-device-scale-factor=1 in order to address a problem I'm having with chromium not scaling to my desktop resolution (3200x1800)
<bekks> easyOnMe: You got the ubottu links, ynad you didnt even read them.
<easyOnMe> k1l: so you know an online resource to do that
<bekks> easyOnMe: YOU do know.
<easyOnMe> bekks: the ones you gave me are samba and ssh
<bekks> easyOnMe: ubottu told you.
<k1l> easyOnMe: we are talking about ssh
<bekks> easyOnMe: And guess what you need to read when using ssh ...
<easyOnMe> bekks: I think k1l just gave me a hint
<toolz> mjampala, http://pastebin.com/xd4AHtpZ  -  the hard disk has no problem at all as if I boot it in its environment it works perfect.
<easyOnMe> I just want to proceed with the installation of the openssh server
<k1l> easyOnMe: ssh is the protocol. openssh-server is that package you need to have installed on the ubuntu system to be able to login form a ssh connection
<easyOnMe> wait I just used this ubuntu this morning to connect to another ubuntu server using ssh
<easyOnMe> does that mean that my ubuntu laptop already has openssh server
<mjampala> did you really check the /proc/filesystems and /boot/config-* | grep QNX4FS
<MonkeyDust> fury__  there's also chkrootkit
<k1l> easyOnMe: you are mixing client and server
<easyOnMe> k1l: I mean I used my ubuntu laptop to ssh with another ubuntu online server
<Shiv> hi
<easyOnMe> k1l: oh ok
<bekks> easyOnMe: No. It means your ubuntu has a ssh client. You need to install a ssh server now.
<k1l> !ssh | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<k1l> !sshd | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Shiv> ./irc
<k1l> easyOnMe: please read and understand that both server and client differences
<easyOnMe> k1l: thanks
<Shiv> thanks?
<khelvan> I know it's a simple question, but can anyone tell me how to edit application launch options in 15.04? I'm really new to this...
<kostkon> khelvan, find the chromium .desktop file, probably in /usr/share/applications, edit it, name/save it as Chromium Scaled/Chromium Scaled.desktop for example in ~/.local/share/applications otherwise just edit the original one if don;t want to have 2 chromium icons, e.g.  sudo nano <filename> set the Exec parameter to chromium-browser --force-device-scale-factor=1
<Shiv> well am on 14.04
<mjampala> toolz, if you did, maybe the disks are encrypted
<Shiv> is thr any mod for desktop loncher
<khelvan> kostkon Thank you! I'm replacing %U as the Exec parameter? What does %U do?
<toolz> mjampala, well.. I kinda doubt that.. as far as I know they shouldnt be encrypted
<kostkon> khelvan, probably leave %U as it is. Hopefully chromium-browser --force-device-scale-factor=1 %U should work fine
<mjampala> toolz, sorry then that's all i can think of
<mjampala> may be try a recent kernel if you are running a really old one. I don't if it will help
<easyOnMe> k1l: I just installed ssh
<mjampala> Hi all, Any ideas on best filesystem for Sd Cards for embedded needs?
<easyOnMe> it prompted me that I got the latest version
<easyOnMe> now i tried sudo service ssh restart
<mjampala> is ext2 ok or is ext4 any better
<easyOnMe> it says ssh: unrecognized service
<easyOnMe> k1l: what is wrong now?
<Ben64> easyOnMe: you need to listen better, install openssh-server
<Fuchs> easyOnMe: sshd  would be the deamon, not ssh
<Fuchs> easyOnMe: so install and then start the actual deamon, not the client
<Fuchs> (thus service sshd restart)
<Ben64> psst, its not sshd, it is ssh
<Ben64> still need to install it first though
<Fuchs> oh, okay. Silly ubuntu. Thanks Ben64 :)
<Ben64> yep, doesn't make sense
<bindi> root      2035  0.0  0.0  61372  5548 ?        Ss   Jul06   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
 * genii slides Fuchs a fresh coffee
<Ben64> yep, the binary is sshd, the service is ssh
<bindi> right
<Ben64> don't think about it too hard
<bindi> lol
<easyOnMe> Fuchs: now that I installed the openssh server
<easyOnMe> Fuchs: does that mean that I can connect to my ubuntu using ssh from windows winscp
<bindi> scp for file sharing..?
<rory> How do I use wildcards in aptitude? 'aptitude purge "virtualbox*"'
<bindi> samba is way faster, but oh well
<rory> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched
<Ben64> use apt-get instead
<rory> or either
<rory> does apt-get support purge?
<Ben64> yep
<rory> that is the only reason I use aptitude
<rory> Has it always?
<Ben64> yep
<rory> well TIL
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/G0oooS6
<DEA7TH_> I'm introducing someone to Ubuntu. Should they install 14.04 or 15.04 for their desktop? It's their first Linux.
<bekks> easyOnMe: Old image.
<bekks> DEA7TH_: 14.04
<DEA7TH_> I mean, 14.04 is not any less buggy or more stable, right?
<Ben64> DEA7TH_: i'd say 14.04, less upgrading to do
<galeido> DEA7TH_: Older or newer hardware?
<easyOnMe> I got this as a result of my ifconfig command now which ipconfig shall I use when I do an ssh 222.164.189.226 or 192.168.0.255
<DEA7TH_> not sure about his hardware
<easyOnMe> bekks: no bekks that is the new one right after I installed the openssh server
<MonkeyDust> DEA7TH_  14.04 is LTS
<Ben64> easyOnMe: its not a new picture
<bekks> easyOnMe: did you look at it? Its the old picture.
<easyOnMe> bekks: sorry man
<easyOnMe> so sorry
<Ben64> easyOnMe: use a pastebin service though, weird posting pictures of text
<__darius__qaz> is ext4 faster than NTFS?
<Ben64> on linux, absolutely
<Guest48018> yes daruis
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/wZLcYEE
<bekks> easyOnMe: Thats an image, not a textual pastebin.
<rory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887233 - maybe someone in here can help me; I am having trouble installing vbox guest additions since upgrading to 5.x - I've since downgraded to 4.x but the problem remains
<k1l> __darius__qaz: of course. and you cant use ntfs for tha system on ubuntu because it cant handle the file permissions
<easyOnMe> bekks: yup that is the result of my ifconfig command
<Ben64> !paste | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Barbariandude> Hi guys! Has anybody tried using the new AMDGPU driver included in Linux kernel 4.2 yet? If so, was it hard to set up?
<rory> It's like it wants me to install linux-headers-3.8.0-44-generic but I already have these
<bindi> easyOnMe: look at "inet addr" under wlan0
<bekks> easyOnMe: Use a textual pastebin please.
<easyOnMe> bekks: so which between the two shall I use: inet addr:222.164.189.226  Bcast:192.168.0.255
<Ben64> not seeing any 222.164.189.226 ... use a pastebin
<bindi> i have no idea where you pulled that 222. from
<bekks> easyOnMe: As I already told you, I never used internet connection sharing, so I cant tell you anything about it.
<easyOnMe> bindi: inet addr:222.164.189.226  Bcast:192.168.0.255
<easyOnMe> which between the two shall I use on my winscp at host ip
<Ben64> easyOnMe: pastebin.com sprunge.us paste.ubuntu.com pasted.co hastebin.com
<Ben64> pick one and put the text there, don't use images
<ManicPanic> hi. Anyone know why, when i change/dual boot to Windows OS my Wireless Adapter is not picked up by the OS. Even when i boot to Ubuntu after that Ubuntu dont see the Adapter either, and i have to reset the BIOS everytime to make Ubuntu see the Wireless Adapter.
<crippa> I have a vanilla linux installation and I just install apache and php. My http.conf says that the the web server is run by 'apache:apache'. Which permissions should I set to /var/www/html in order to be able to save files from my .php scripts?
<easyOnMe> http://pastebin.com/rkk6ncTm
<easyOnMe> yes
<Ben64> easyOnMe: you've cut off the top
<easyOnMe> I got it
<easyOnMe> thanks k1l
<easyOnMe> you are wonderful man
<Barbariandude> crippa: I think that's more about the user who runs PHP scripts. You could run them as apache, for one
<easyOnMe> thanks to the rest was well
<MonkeyDust> crippa  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<easyOnMe> you guys are all awesome
<Barbariandude> crippa: Or run them as root if you trust the scripts not to misbehave
<easyOnMe> because of you ubuntu rocks
<bindi> run scripts as root?!?
<easyOnMe> thanks so much I got it up and running
<bindi> worst advice, ever
<Barbariandude> bindi: Probably, yeah. It's a quick and dirty solution
<ManicPanic> crippa: i put my webroot in /home. Easier to work with
<crippa> httpd.conf says the user will be apache:apache
<bekks> Barbariandude: It's a quick and dirty solution for getting a compromized server.
<Barbariandude> bekks: Fair point
<bekks> crippa: You should not change the permissions on /var/www/html, but create a temp dir to be used by php.
<Barbariandude> So I guess from the lack of response that nobody has really tried out the new AMDGPU driver. Fair enough, I guess I'll see if I can kludge together a working system later.
<easyOnMe> Ben64: I got another question
<easyOnMe> if winscp is for windows7 to connect to ubuntu what is its equivalent in ubuntu
<Barbariandude> easyOnMe: scp
<bekks> easyOnMe: But you cannot use it to transfer files to windows, since there is no openssh server on windows.
<easyOnMe> Barbariandude: yup but scp has no gui right unlike winscp which is a very nice gui you can see the directory and get a visual of the file structure
<ManicPanic> So anyone know why i have to reset the BIOS everytime i want to use the Internal Wireless Adapter ?
<bekks> easyOnMe: scp is command line program.
<easyOnMe> bekks: yup I know I used it before
<bekks> easyOnMe: Then why do you ask? :)
<easyOnMe> I was asking an scp with gui similar to that of winscp
<easyOnMe> is there anything like that equivalent in ubuntu
<galeido> Filezilla perhaps?
<bekks> easyOnMe: I never needed a GUI around SCP.
<Barbariandude> easyOnMe: I might be mistaken, but I think the only way of doing that would be to set up an FTP server on the Windows side and use an FTP client (like Filezilla)
<bindi> but you dont need that do you, easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> Barbariandude: yeah that seems possible and logical too
<easyOnMe> bindi: why
<bindi> easyOnMe: you can do both ways with current setup
<bekks> Barbariandude: You dont need an FTP Server, since you can use WinSCP to copy files FROM a ssh server, too.
<bekks> easyOnMe: Thats seems illogical and pointless. See above.
<easyOnMe> bindi: oh yeah
<easyOnMe> right
<easyOnMe> bekks: yup
<Barbariandude> bekks: He's talking about connecting from Ubuntu to Windows though, and you can't do it that way around without installing something to listen for SSH connections
<Barbariandude> And FTP would be easier to set up in that case
<easyOnMe> I agree you can download files from linux to windows and you can copy files from windows to linux
<easyOnMe> makes sense
<bekks> Barbariandude: FTP is much more insecure.
<ManicPanic> Or can there only be one set of Wireless Adapter drivers installed for one OS on a dual boot machine ?
<bindi> bekks: he's working in his own network though
<easyOnMe> Barbariandude: yup in case I need linux to connect to windows so what is the ftp server to install on windows 7 then
<bindi> and i still dont see why you guys recommended scp for file sharing :P it's slow
<easyOnMe> if openssh server is to ubuntu what is for windows
<Ben64> why not just use samba
<bekks> bindi: It's what he asked for. We suggested samba/cifs, but he refused.
<easyOnMe> Ben64: I do not like installing samba
<bindi> okay then
<bindi> lol
<Ben64> weird
<Barbariandude> easyOnMe: There's a million of them, just google around
<bekks> easyOnMe: RPC and MSI is the equivalent on Windows.
<Ben64> i want to share files but i don't want to do it in the best way
<easyOnMe> Ben64: I tried it before and it caused my ubuntu to slow down
<ManicPanic> why are you talking about web servers and not helping people with pc/OS problems ?
<Ben64> easyOnMe: it doesn't
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok thanks
<bindi> ManicPanic: i dont know how to answer your wireless adapter problem
<easyOnMe> Ben64: can samba do remote connection as well just like how ssh does
<bindi> i don't use unreliable technology..
<bekks> easyOnMe: No.
<ManicPanic> bindi: i cant find an answer on google for it
<MonkeyDust> ManicPanic  as soon as someone can help, they will. repeat your question every 10-15 minutes
<bindi> ManicPanic: can also try posting on askubuntu.com
<easyOnMe> bekks: so ssh is the better deal then right I mean the better set up
<Ben64> if you want to share files both ways samba is the way to go
<easyOnMe> bekks: so which one is better to install on windows RPC or MSI
<bekks> easyOnMe: ssh does totally different things compared to samba.
<ManicPanic> ok
<Platypus-Man> I'm trying to use a guide (for Ubuntu 14.04) to install something, and it says to use " su -c 'pip install git+git://github.com/package/name' " but that gives me the error "su: Authentication failure"... I can do sudo and sudo su just fine, but not su
<bekks> easyOnMe: You really need to read up what RPC and MSI is, on Windows. It is totally out of scope in here.
<easyOnMe> bekks: yeah because samba is really for network resource sharing
<Ben64> Platypus-Man: don't do 'sudo su' its bad
<easyOnMe> bekks: just asking if you know which one is better and whether you have use either one before
<ManicPanic> its fine if Windows dont see the Wireless card. I will use Ubuntu for wifi.
<MonkeyDust> Platypus-Man  great, don't use su, use sudo
<bekks> easyOnMe: You really need to read up what RPC and MSI is, on Windows. It is totally out of scope in here.
<Barbariandude> So, it's been about 10ish minutes, I guess I'll repeat my question: Has anybody figured out how to get the AMDGPU driver from kernel 4.2 working yet? If so, how?
<easyOnMe> Barbariandude: sorry I do now know I can't help
<Platypus-Man> ok, so just swapping the su part with sudo, and otherwise following the guide should work?
<Ben64> Platypus-Man: without the '-c' i'd imagine too
<Kleggas> have anyone seen any virtualkeyboard for linux which has split-key layout? If so, I would be extremly happy if you shared the info with me. its a showstopper to get rid of windows on my 12 inch tablet :(
<james4525> ok, I have this one very peculiar thing happening. Somebody must explain dis 2 me.
<MonkeyDust> Kleggas  onboard is not sophisticated enough?
<james4525> Do yu all believe in de lamb>?
<MonkeyDust> james4525  wrong channel
<ikonia> ?
<james4525> so where shud I go?
<MonkeyDust> james4525  some religious channel
<james4525> guide me
<ikonia> james4525: you're in #ubuntu a channel for ubuntu technical disucssion
<ikonia> james4525: if you want to learn how to use IRC join #freenode and ask in there
<kevin070982> hi there
<kevin070982> I need help for a Ubuntu server
<Kleggas> MonkeyDust : no, its not made for tablets, specially not larger. my thumbs cant reach the keys in middle, have to hold with one hand and poke keyboard with other hand. decreases usability by well over 50%
<Platypus-Man> Ben64: think I got it now, had to remove the singlequotes too.. thanks
<james4525> how do I make dat lil thing on how to put others username in front of my chat plz
<ikonia> james4525: join #freenode channel for help on using IRC
<ikonia> james4525: this is #ubuntu, please use #freenode for IRC help
<kostkon> !tab | james4525
<ubottu> james4525: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kevin070982> Can I get help here for Ububtu server
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> there is also #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> for specific help
<kevin070982> We lost power in our facility and the server isn´t booting now
<kevin070982> it is a Raid 1 szstem
<ikonia> ok, so you'll need to share more info than that
<kevin070982> ok wait i type in the text which is shown now
<ikonia> please use a pastebin kevin070982
<ikonia> don't flood the channel with text.
<kevin070982> cannot pastbin from a picture ikonia
<strk> CTRL-ALT-L, or EngineIcon->LockScreen do nothing for me. I did add a /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command symlink, and manually invoking "/usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command -lock" does what I need -- how to debug what does ALT-CTRL-L or the menu item do ?
<plutoplanet> if you can type it in here, then you can type it into pastebin kevin070982
<kevin070982> ok got it
<aib> I seem to have trouble locating vi on the netinstall boot. why would it not be on PATH?
<bekks> Because it may not be installed.
<ikonia> is it installed ?
<aib> what? how am I supposed to edit files then?
<phaza_> i've built my own version of a package (libedit2). When I try to aptitude install php5-read, it wants to install 'libedit". Is there any way I can tell aptitude to use the already installed, compiled version?
<phaza_> php5-readline
<ikonia> phaza_: no
<ikonia> phaza_: packages depend on packages
<kevin070982> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init fount. Try passing init= bootarg.
<ikonia> so you'd need to package the dependencies
<ikonia> kevin070982: can't see the disks, so your raid array is probably in a state
<ikonia> kevin070982: and as I said - please use a pastebin in future
<aib> okay, there seems to be nano. how do I save the file in nano?
<phaza_> ikonia: How about if I installed libedit from a new release, would that mean the dependency was matched ? (give it's >= xyz)
<phaza_> newer*
<ikonia> phaza_: no, don't mix repos
<kevin070982> sorry what is pastebin?
<phaza_> bah, ok, thanks
<ikonia> !pastbin > kevin070982
<kevin070982> !pastbin > kevin070982
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> !pastebin > kevin070982
<ubottu> kevin070982, please see my private message
<james1103> how do I update & upgrade ubuntu asap
<kevin070982> !pastbin test
<MonkeyDust> james1103  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kevin070982> so any idea how i can fix the stat
<ikonia> kevin070982: read the link ubottu sent you
<ikonia> kevin070982: is your disk hardware or software raid
<kevin070982> soft raid
<marianne> hi guys... anyone know if there has been a patch released for Flash on 14.04?
<james1103> marianne: can i ask yu a q
<kevin070982> any Idea?
<marianne> james1103: sure
<Barbariandude> marianne: I may very well be mistaken, but I thought Adobe dropped support for Flash on Linux
<Barbariandude> I don't think any patches are coming for it
<ManicPanic> my flash not working either. But dont need it anyway
<marianne> Barbariandude: I was hoping ubuntu patched it
<Barbariandude> Ermmm, isn't flash a binary blob?
<Barbariandude> Didn't think you could make a patch without extensive reverse engineering or source
<MonkeyDust> marianne  from adobe.com: "NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux."
<marianne> MonkeyDust: sweet... I had read that already but you know me, always want to double check
<marianne> Barbariandude: I wouldn't use it but some of my streaming sites don't work without it
<Barbariandude> marianne: You're talking about twitch?
<Barbariandude> marianne: There's a desktop app for it on Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kevin070982> The sytem is software Raid
<marianne> Barbariandude: nah... not twitch, mostly HBO and such
<kevin070982> And now I a in a shell per Live CD
<kevin070982> so what can I do know to fix the raid status?
<Barbariandude> marianne: Just double-checked, HBO GO supports Flash 10+ so you should be fine
<Kleggas> marianne: download google-chrome (not chromium in ubuntu repos, but real chrome from googles download page). They package it with a flash lib of their own, worked for all sites I been on using flash, which are still many
<Barbariandude> marianne: I'm not 100% sure about this, but if you really need a later version of Flash, the pepper flash thing in Chrome has it
<Barbariandude> marianne: What Kleggas said
<OnkelTem> Hi all. During the last update I got some strange messages, like: you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<OnkelTem> What it is supposed I should do?
<Kleggas> marianne: install it then by typing "sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-x.x.x.x.deb" which will surely say there is an missing lib, so then run "sudo apt-get install -f" to get that lib
<bekks> OnkelTem: The messages suggested what you should do. What were the messages, exactly?
<Barbariandude> OnkelTem: I had that message to, you can safely ignore it. The grub boot loader gets reconfigured by itself straight after.
<Barbariandude> *too
<james1103> can i have a link 2 a religious chatting site
<OnkelTem> bekks: https://gist.github.com/OnkelTem/6ff117e10494e285bdf4
<marianne> Kleggas: I tried that and for some reason, I've never been able to get HBO to work in chrome
<OnkelTem> Barbariandude: anyways, how to update grub? WHen I type just "grub" it says I have no such a package installed! How could be that? :)
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  try sudo apdate-grub
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  try sudo update-grub
<OnkelTem> MonkeyDust: ok
<Barbariandude> OnkelTem: The command is grub2-mkconfig
<bekks> Barbariandude: No, its not ;)
<Barbariandude> bekks: To reconfigure grub? Re-read his original question
<bekks> Barbariandude: Please reread his paste. Running update-grub is sufficient.
<OnkelTem> just forgot that command - update-grub. Tried grub-update etc :)
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  solved now?
<james1103> Assuming I use akll caps here what will happen>
<Kleggas> marianne: strange, then I can't help. Never used hbo site.
<OnkelTem> MonkeyDust: well, it found something (-41 and -43) and successfuly updated boot records I guess. But those packages which are not required anymore - they are still there, not removed
<Barbariandude> *shrugs* re-read it, and grub2-mkconfig is run there during the update process in the link
<Barbariandude> And it complains about the vmlinuz link
<OnkelTem> See the paste, the picture didn't change
<OnkelTem> I tend to just ignore those packages
<marianne> Kleggas: yeah. use it mostly for Game of Thrones... HBO works awesome in firefox as do a bunch of other sites
<james1103> IM JUST TESTING
<Barbariandude> OnkelTem: Oh, just realized my derp. I've always done grub2-mkconfig with the output set directly, didn't know update-grub has the output already set
<Barbariandude> That's pretty handy
<Barbariandude> Essentially updategrub is an alias for "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Barbariandude> *update-grub
<OnkelTem> heh
<kubast2> What's default file manager in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<motz> ubuntu is very slow. I guess I have to installa a processor-accelerator, I guess. Can anybody help me?
<MonkeyDust> kubast2  nautilus
<kubast2> I was typing nautilius ,well that explains a lot
<padv> Why does wily already have -proposed pocket, e.g. latest firefox 39 is in wily-proposed while wily still has firefox 38. I would expect firefox 38 to be in wily instead of wily-proposed. Shouldn't the -proposed pocket be activated after FeatureFreeze (more than a month from now) in the release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule?
<MonkeyDust> padv  #ubuntu+1 for 15.10 support
<padv> MonkeyDust: sorry, thanks for your reply
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 39.0+build5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 41015 kB, installed size 99262 kB
<Barbariandude> So, has anyone tried installing the 4.2 kernel and used the new AMDGPU driver for the R9 285 yet?
<kubast2> Can I set 2x2 align grid like in cinnamon[9 aligns -full ,corners ,half screen up down left right] ?
<kubast2> *like in cinnamon in unity
<yoda_> how do I install mencoder under ubuntu 15.04 ? has no installation candidate :-(
<MonkeyDust> !find mencoder
<ubottu> File mencoder found in bash-completion, kino, lives-plugins, okteta-dev
<motz> ubuntu is very slow. I guess I have to installa a processor-accelerator, I guess. Can anybody help me?
<bazhang> libav-tools  yoda_ use avconv
<MonkeyDust> motz  define "very slow"
<yoda_> yes.. but I have installed ffmpeg via a ppa.. and wanted the "original" also about mencoder
<bazhang> motz, how much ram, what version of ubuntu what shell
<bazhang> yoda_, then get a ppa for it, thats on your own risk
<yoda_> yes.. could not find any ppa for mencoder
<bazhang> then use what I suggested yoda_
<yoda_> its about another script/program that uses mencoder...  you think this would work if I just link/alias mencoder to avconf??
<bazhang> yoda_, no, but avconv is quite simple to learn
<motz> bazhang, ubuntu 14, 4Gb ram. It already happened to me with another notebook. Someone told me to install something for the processor and suddenly everything was allright
<Barbariandude> motz: I just looked up what a "processor-accelerator" is, and it sounds like you're talking about CPU governors (managing clock speed), right?
<motz> BadCodSmell, maybe
<Barbariandude> motz: If that's right, you'll want indicator-cpufreq
<motz> Barbariandude, I don't know but let's try it
<rictoo> hey guys, how can i make this start on startup? http://pastebin.com/y19gGvjC
<MonkeyDust> rictoo  sudo crontab -e ... use @reboot
<genii> rictoo: There is also a method shown in the: man interfaces
<rictoo> thanks guys
<genii> rictoo: ( more specifically under the section "The ppp method" )
<gnomed> Hi guys. I just migrated from linuxMint to ubuntu a couple of days ago. I am finding a package called hwinfo which is not present in software centre though it was present in mint repositories. Do I have to enable some repository which is disabled by default in ubuntu or something else to get it?
<rictoo> i can just add @reboot /path/to/script.sh in crontab -e can't i?
<kevin070982> nobody can help?
<gnomed> kevin070982,  whats the matter budy
<kevin070982> gnomed: server startet nicht nach stromausfall
<gnomed> kevin070982,  english please
<kevin070982> gnomed:
<bazhang> !de | kevin070982
<ubottu> kevin070982: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kevin070982> gnomed: ups sorry
<rictoo> ok MonkeyDust, i added @reboot /path/to/script into crontab -e, rebooted, and it didn't do it
<kevin070982> gnomed: our Raid1 sytem failed to start after a power loose in our place
<gnomed> kevin070982,  sorry man, no idea about raid
<gnomed> some other guy might help
<kevin070982> gnomed: thanks anyway
<genii> kevin070982: Might want to enquire in #ubuntu-server channel
<rictoo> hey guys, how can i make this start on startup? http://pastebin.com/y19gGvjC
<Platypus-Man> rictoo: did you remember to chmod +x the script?
<rictoo> yes, Platypus-Man
<Barbariandude> rictoo: There's a little weirdness with cron: it doesn't do bash stuff, it only uses sh
<rictoo> i am not sure what that means
<Barbariandude> rictoo: You might need to do "/bin/bash /path/to/script"
<Barbariandude> to get a bash environment
<rictoo> ahh
<rictoo> okay, i will try
<Platypus-Man> Barbariandude: would setting a shebang in the script work too, or does crontab still need the explicit /bin/bash part?
<rictoo> @reboot "/bin/bash /home/pi/vpnrouter"
<rictoo> like this, Barbariandude ?
<Barbariandude> Platypus-Man: Yeah, I think #!/bin/bash at the start of the script would also work. I'm not sure though
<Barbariandude> rictoo: Yup, that should do it
<rictoo> ah yeaaaah, a portable raspberry pi wi-fi vpn access point 8-)
<Barbariandude> rictoo: Congrats! Sounds like a pretty cool project :)
<rictoo> argh, for some reason it still doesn't execute
<sameer> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
<rictoo> root@raspberrypi:/home/pi# ps aux | grep pandapow
<rictoo> root      2706  0.0  0.3   3548  1760 pts/0    S+   13:09   0:00 grep pandapow
<Barbariandude> rictoo: Only thing I can think of is that with the quotation marks it's interpreted as one command...
<rictoo> not executing.
<Barbariandude> rictoo: Try without?
<rictoo> ok
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | sameer
<ubottu> sameer: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
 * gnomed just hopes his nick is not offensive here
<gnomed> I just migrated from linuxMint to ubuntu a couple of days ago. I am finding a package called hwinfo which is not present in software centre though it was present in mint repositories. Do I have to enable some repository which is disabled by default in ubuntu or something else to get it?
<rictoo> there's 3 people in that chat room
<Barbariandude> !find hwinfo
<ubottu> File hwinfo found in app-install-data, check-mk-multisite, elementary-icon-theme, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, golang-snappy-dev, jets3t, kde-icons-mono, krusader, monav-data (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=hwinfo&mode=&suite=vivid&arch=any
<Barbariandude> gnomed: Looks like you want the app-install-data package.
<gnomed> Barbariandude,  actually i need a gui software that gives every info of my system
<rictoo> Barbariandude, that was it!
<rictoo> awesome! thanks a lot!
<Barbariandude> rictoo: Nice! Glad I could help :)
<MonkeyDust> gnomed  try this   sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<Barbariandude> gnomed: I'm assuming there's an equivalent. You're on Unity, right?
<Barbariandude> MonkeyDust: Sounds like he wants a gui for it though
<hectortrope> hello guys I want to install ubuntu on my android phone
<gnomed> MonkeyDust,  Nothing happern sfter that command
<hectortrope> can someone helpp?
<gnomed> Barbariandude,  i m using gnome sheell
<lotuspsychje> !touch | hectortrope
<ubottu> hectortrope: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> gnomed  it created a html file with the hardware info
<Barbariandude> gnomed: Looks like you want the "system-monitor" extension from extensions.gnome.org
<gnomed> ok
<gnomed> where i can find that
<MonkeyDust> gnomed  ah, you want a gui?
<MonkeyDust> gnomed  in the folder where you typed the line
<gnomed> MonkeyDust,  ok
<gnomed> Barbariandude,  not that extension buddy
<gnomed> Barbariandude,  there was a package named hwinfo, I m searching for that package particularly
<gnomed> I could find sysinfo but not hwinfo
<Barbariandude> gnomed: Are you talking about something similar to Windows' CPU-Z program?
<MonkeyDust> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> Package hwinfo does not exist in vivid
<gnomed> Barbariandude,  never used cpuZ in windows buddy, so I cant tell about that. But hwinfo is a simple gui tool that tells everything about hardware and software.
<gnomed> MonkeyDust,  that command was awesome, thanks
<gnomed> ubottu,  ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MonkeyDust> gnomed  i agree, it should be easier, glad it works
<gnomed> ubottu,  lol
<gnomed> bot never says i m bot
<Barbariandude> ubottu didn't laugh with you :(
<ubottu> Barbariandude: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prashant> hello
<Barbariandude> o/
<eonbluez> exit
<Barbariandude> Looks like #radeon is a ghost town, which sucks because I'm still waiting for an answer about the 4.2 kernel and AMDGPU :(
<eonbluez> are security patches frequently backported to various packages in ubuntu?  Like nginx is version 1.4.x in the trusty repo.  does it make sense to use the nginx ubuntu repo rather than the main repo for it, or does 1.4.x receive backports pretty regularly?
<Barbariandude> eonbluez: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports has more detail
<lotuspsychje> eonbluez: its reccomended to use packageversions meant for your specific ubuntu version
<wileee> eonbluez, depends on the packages there is no definable answer.
<Barbariandude> Considering there's more people here now, might as well ask my question again: has anyone installed kernel 4.2 to try out the new AMDGPU driver? If so, did you need to install the AMDGPU branch of Mesa git, or was the stock one ok? Were there any other difficulties encountered?
<lotuspsychje> Barbariandude: can you start from the beginning? what error do you have on wich card and what driver?
<Barbariandude> lotuspsychje: I'm currently on fglrx for my R9 285. The R9 285 is their latest architecture, for which they're making a clean break from Radeon and making an entirely new driver infrastructure (called AMDGPU). I would like to test it, problem is it's only included in kernel version 4.2, released 6 days ago
<Barbariandude> lotuspsychje: I'm wondering if the driver works with the rest of the packages included by default in Ubuntu, or if I'm going to need more extensive substitutions than just the kernel
<lotuspsychje> Barbariandude: wich ubuntu version?
<Barbariandude> 15.04
<lotuspsychje> Barbariandude: i saw an article about amd on softpedia, maybe that can help?
<lotuspsychje> Barbariandude: http://news.softpedia.com/news/amd-catalyst-15-7-stable-linux-driver-releases-after-a-long-absence-486447.shtml
<gnomed> Barbariandude, MonkeyDust  That package was hardinfo     I was confusing it with hwinfo        By typing correct name, i have found it.          Thanks for u guys for helping me
<Barbariandude> lotuspsychje: Catalyst is the binary blob, AMDGPU is the new open source driver
<Barbariandude> They're different things
<Barbariandude> gnomed: Glad you sorted it out
<Barbariandude> !find xf86-video-amdgpu
<ubottu> Package/file xf86-video-amdgpu does not exist in vivid
<Guest75206> hi
<lotuspsychje> Barbariandude: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys might know more of it?
<Barbariandude> lotuspsychje: That's a pretty good idea. I'll ask
<schlauch> #fisi
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I an having an issue using the keyboard shortcut command to paste something to keyboard. I have the following command which works correctly in a normal terminal:
<Pinkamena_D> sh -c "printf 'A293k68$,\`' | xclip -selection clipboard"
<Pinkamena_D> Can anyone let mw know why it fails in the "keyboarrd shortcuts" command place? I have a feeling it is because of that backquote escape.
<Barbariandude> Pinkamena_D: You open with a " and close with a '
<Barbariandude> They don't match
<Ellon> Hi my sound icon disappeared
<Ellon> How to get sound back?
<Barbariandude> Oh, you do close the " at the end. Right, you also need to escape the single quote (')
<Pinkamena_D> Barbariandude, There are two sets of quotes
<Ellon> Why are you even talking about quotes?
<Pinkamena_D> The single quotes are for the printf string, is this syntax incorrect? (I dont want the single quotes in the output)
<Barbariandude> Pinkamena_D: Nevermind, the derp is real. I'm being retarded.
<Barbariandude> I'll shut up now.
<Ellon> Help me get my sound icon back
<Ellon> After restart it is no more
<Pinkamena_D> Ellon, do you have things listed in system settings > sound devices?
<Ellon> Pinkamena_D im using Lubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> Oh
<Barbariandude> Pinkamena_D: Actually, I can think of one reason it might work in one environment but not in another: different PATH environment variable. Have you tried giving the absolute location for xclip?
<Barbariandude> Right, I think I'm done trying to help and making an idiot of myself for one day
<Pinkamena_D> Ahh, nvm, It is this glitch in ubuntu I forgot about. It seems like if you previously deleted a keyboard shortcut which was bound to something and creatge another, and use the same key combo again, it will not work.
<Pinkamena_D> #^*
<Barbariandude> Glad you found it Pinkamena_D
<Barbariandude> o/
<Pinkamena_D> lol
<marianne> has anyone out there every tired to network ubuntu 14.04 with FreeBSD 10?
<commander_> hello i am packing a Qt webkit based application am confused what should i put as dependencies my app executable ldd output is here in pastebin http://pastebin.com/mfgdrEtz
<lotuspsychje> marianne: maybe a question for the ##networking channel?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<quazimodo> are icm color profiles loaded with xcalib supposed to affect the color output of my monitor in general
<quazimodo> because... they don't seem to
<rtreleaven> marianne yes
<tiblock> Hi. Is suspend mode supported in ubuntu 14.04 or it is in beta/alpha/development mode and never should be used?
<cyborg_> Helloo
<commander_> yeah tiblock
<logcat7> Does Ubiquity installer support LVM?
<logcat7> Wanting to have a root and swap partition inside a LVM container
<tiblock> commander_, you mean it is supported and death of half of my system after suspend is just accident, or it is sould be never used?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | logcat7
<ubottu> logcat7: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<logcat7> Thanks
<tiblock> oh no, suspend broke mine network forever, even after reboot network is down
<aib> umm, what's the name of the KDE package?
<Luke> is there a good ubuntu sysadmin channel?
<Luke> i have a systemd question
<tiblock> Luke, #ubuntu-server ?
<Luke> tiblock: ty
<marianne> rtreleaven: Did you need to set up samba or apache to do it?
<aib> anyone know the name of the KDE, gnome or whatsthatnewDE package?
<BluesKaj> aib,  plasma 5 ?
<aib> BluesKaj: I need the package name. as in apt-get install {package name}
<nnarol> Hi! Does anyone know if there are any special requirements for a .deb package to be registered as installed in the Software Center after being installed through it?
<tiblock> aib, with 99.99% chance you will kill your ubuntu. You will install over 9000 dependencies and they will kill everything. Ubuntu is made for stable old packages, not brand new things
<nnarol> I made a very simple deb package but it only showed as installed in the Synaptic Package Manager, not in USC.
<DMP-De> ccc
<aib> tiblock: thanks for the warning; I have 33 packages installed at the moment. I *need* all those dependencies.
<DMP-De> ss
<BluesKaj> aib,  which ubuntu are you running?
<aib> 15.04
<tiblock> aib, then you need google how to install on ubuntu what you searching for. And then reinstalling ubuntu, after you killed it.
<Braciola> terminal commands for mplayer?
<Braciola> and extras?
<DMP-De> xxx
<DMP-De> cc
<aib> anyone know the name of the actual or virtual package (.deb) for either one of Gnome, KDE or Unity?
<aib> for 15.04
<BluesKaj> aib, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DMP-De> romania??
<aib> ah, kubuntu-desktop. thanks.
<BluesKaj> aib,  yes plasma 5.2 is the default for kubuntu-desktop
<aib> yep, and it's called plasma-desktop. Thanks. that was a really hard aptitude search
<aib> now if I can get this wifi issue fixed, I'll have a brand new OS
<tiblock> I need help. I use ubuntu 14.04 x64, put it in suspend, boothed after 8 hours, network is down. Rebooted, still down. Is there manual for this? Like "how to fix forever broken network after suspend"
<marianne> tiblock: did you reboot the router and is the IP of the 'buntu box still the same?
<tiblock> marianne, did not touched router. Not sure about what box are you talking. But true IRC it will be massive wall of flood trying to solve this. Maybe there is manual made for this bug
<rtreleaven> marianne networking is a pretty vague description. what would you like to achieve?
<anomonus2015> hey guys can someone expalin how i can get access to file permissions ? i think i need to edit a file as root but i dont know how !
<marianne> rtreleaven: I would like to be able to do backups to the FreeBSD computer. Mostly move files back and forth between them
<tiblock> rtreleaven, I want to be able to send packets and receive them over network. Currently ping says that network is unreachable and "wired connection" on top right menu is gray, i can't click on it
<ioria> tiblock, sudo service network-manager status ?
<wtm_iphone> sudo chmod +w file
<SchrodingersScat> !permissions | anomonus2015 , you can try something like sudo pico /path/to/file or gksudo gedit /path/to/file , whatever you prefer.  Be careful running around as root though.
<ubottu> anomonus2015 , you can try something like sudo pico /path/to/file or gksudo gedit /path/to/file , whatever you prefer.  Be careful running around as root though.: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rtreleaven> marianne both boxes will likely have ssh and scp already.
<kian> Everytime I login to my Ubuntu Server 14.04.02 LTS, it always will show "7 packages can be updated" "7 updates are security updates", regardless if I do an apt-get update && upgrade
<rtreleaven> have a look at the man page for those
<SchrodingersScat> kian: what about dist-upgrade ?
<tiblock> ioria, it is running, "nmcli d" says eth0 is unavailable, "ifconfig eth0" says it is UP
<kian> SchrodingersScat: is that the command?
<marianne> rtreleaven: just need to enable on both? I tried ssh, but got an error. Is there any documentation you can point me to?
<ioria> tiblock, ifconfig ?
<wtm_iphone> anomonus2015: sudo chmod +w file
<kian> It's a cloud server from DigitalOcean
<anomonus2015> i want to deit /etc/default/grub
<rtreleaven> use the man command
<rtreleaven> like this
<rtreleaven> man ssh
<SchrodingersScat> kian: the command is 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' it's one of apt-get's options.  just wondering if that could have the 7
<ioria> tiblock, can you ping your ip ?
<anomonus2015> thx guys. i will read the link
<marianne> rtreleaven: thanks... for some reason that never occurred to me... duh... feeling really stupid now
<rtreleaven> marianne glad you are back on track
<kian> SchrodingersScat: https://i.imgur.com/jxSdGx5.png
<kian> Safe to do on on a VPS from DigitalOcean?
<kian> I can change kernal from my control panel
<marianne> rtreleaven: it will be my weekend project...
<rtreleaven> :)
<en1gma> i installed ubuntu 12.04 amd 64 desktop. and i did a "dist-upgrade" but when i do this command. 'lsb_release -a' it shows im on 12.04. when i did the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i thought it would at least make me on 12.10
<en1gma> when i open software center it tells me i can upgrade to 14.04
<tiblock> ioria, i was not able to ping. I removed conenction from network manager, then there appeared 2 of them, i removed them, rebooted, created new, rebooted and now i have network working. Thank you.
<en1gma> i dont want to do that
<ikonia> en1gma: 12.10 is EOL
<ikonia> en1gma: so it can't go there
<SchrodingersScat> kian: guess that's up to you, in my experience if the vps doesn't have some scheme for pinning a kernel then it's normally safe.  Should always backup now and forever anyway.  Also make sure to tidy up old kernels, I think apt-get autoremove helps there.
<ioria> tiblock, that's ok
<en1gma> so what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade actually upgrade me to ? just latest 12.04 stuff?
<ikonia> en1gma: nothing
<ikonia> you're still on 12.04
<SchrodingersScat> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<en1gma> oh ok.
<en1gma> thanks
<en1gma> been using linux for long time and never knew that
<en1gma> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<AlexPortable> phy0: Wireless LAN Hard blocked: yes
<AlexPortable> how can I hard unblock wifi?
<nicomachus> AlexPortable: do you have switch or button that turns your wifi on and off?
<nicomachus> that's what a hard-block usually means.
<AlexPortable> nicomachus: yes, does nothing
<nicomachus> AlexPortable: you may check for a setting in your BIOS then as well.
<AlexPortable> theres no setting in bios for wifi
<nicomachus> AlexPortable: is this an on-board NIC or a USB dongle?
<AlexPortable> onboard
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, by any chance: dell?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: HP
<nicomachus> AlexPortable: hardblock usually refers to a hardware issue... a reboot might do it for you, but otherwise you may wanna check with the guys at ##hardware.
<AlexPortable> on windows wifi works
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, ah.  I asked the wrong guy.  You have a Dell?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: HP
<nicomachus> AlexPortable: has wifi worked on ubuntu for you before?
<Platypus-Man> trying to figure out how to change my locale settings so that strftime uses english names for weekdays and months rather than norwegian ones, running locale I see I have LC_MESSAGES and LC_COLLATE in en_US.UTF-8 - and the rest are nb_NO.UTF-8
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, try this: on my Dell laptop F2 toggled the wifi under windows.  not under linux.  After 5 years of rebooting when I accidentally triggered it, I found out the ALT F2 toggled under linux.  who knew.
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  5 years of rebooting... never got tired?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, well, it's not like I accidentally F2'd EVERY day ...
<jerto> AlexPortable: Did you try to rfkill your wifi ?
<AlexPortable> i tried rfkill unblock all
<nicomachus> jerto: that shouldn't cause a hard block, should it? that would be a soft block
<kinduff> Good morning everybody
<AlexPortable> there's a special button for wifi
<AlexPortable> on my keyboard
<jerto> nicomachus: I had a hardblock on my wifi laptop and rfkill solved it
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, experiment. combine the button with alt, ctrl, super, and shift key.  one of them might work
<AlexPortable> why would that work
<AlexPortable> it's not under f1 or f2 or something
<kinduff> I just installed 15.04, I'm unable to open up the Sound Settings, it simply does nothing. How can I open it thru the terminal so I can see what's happening?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, special button, right? so why WOULDN'T it work.  worked for me, but of course, YMMV
<MonkeyDust> kinduff  in terminal type   alsamixer
<kinduff> MonkeyDust: thanks, that works, but I would love to do it thru the menu
<squinty> kinduff, alsamixer
<nicomachus> kinduff: I've noticed a pretty significant lag in alsamixer opening via the GUI. It can sometimes take as much as 30 seconds
<kinduff> nicomachus: I've noticed that too, but in this version (installed last night) it simply does not open. Do you know how to execute it via command line so I can debug?
<nicomachus> kinduff: just 'alsamixer', as everyone else has said.
<kinduff> nicomachus: thanks
<circ-user-SGv14> Hi, I was wondering if someone here could tell me why my NFS mount isn't showing my secondary drive's contents?: Both systems are ubuntu, the nfs export is /media/ the secondary drive is /media/video/
<circ-user-SGv14> I can see things in /media/anything-else, but not in video/
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: you're mounting a local drive on a mount point of NFS
<ikonia> thats not going to work well
<ikonia> more so as your second drive will be mounted in userspace
<circ-user-SGv14> not quite my goal,  I have a headless server running Plex.  I keep all my movies and such on /media/video (its a 1tb drive).
<circ-user-SGv14> I'm trying to mount the whole /media drive on a second computer
<kian-> SchrodingersScat: Did the dist-upgrade with a autoclean after and it's all good. Thank you sir.
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: ok so don't make /media an NFS mount
<Guest24828> hello
<circ-user-SGv14> I'm trying to take the servers /media and put it on /media/server-name on the laptop
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: ok, so don't make /media an NFS mount
<circ-user-SGv14> the servers /media is an nfs export
<SchrodingersScat> kian: great
<docmur> If I have a Mutt and MuttPrint installed on my server, is it possible to print the message from a script? I want to print like 600 messages to PDF's
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: I don't understand where are you mounting the NFS export on your local machine ?
<circ-user-SGv14> ikonia: I'm not, I'm mounting the NFS export on a second machine
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: right - so /media will not contain /media/video as it's a userspace mount
<circ-user-SGv14> ikonia: /media/video is.... /dev/sdb2 and exists in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: what file system is on it ?
<circ-user-SGv14> ikonia: all systems involved are using ext4
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: seems odd then
<ikonia> can you write to /media/video on the client
<circ-user-SGv14> ikonia: I can't see anything in /media/video from the client
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: I didn't ask that, can you write to it
<circ-user-SGv14> ikonia: not entirely sure.  I can try putting a file in it
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: that would be a write request
<circ-user-SGv14> ikonia: read-only file system.  I attempted a "touch /media/servername/video/testfile" from the client
<ikonia> circ-user-SGv14: so that may give you a clue as to whats going on
<circ-user-SGv14> ikonia: indeed it does.
<mustmodify> I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of an appropriate IRC channel.
<mustmodify> I have router => switch => two computers.
<ikonia> mustmodify: ##networking
<mustmodify> When my wife reset the router just now, my two computers couldn't connect to each other.
<mustmodify> ikonia: thanks.
<Dominic> hi all.  On 14.04, I'm changing UMASK and USERGROUPS_ENAB in /etc/login.defs to affect the umask for new SSH logins, but new logins still get the old umask value until I reboot the server.  Does anybody know why that might be?  I've tried restarting ssh (daemon), systemd-logind and apparmor, but can't think what else it might be.
<ReScO> i'm trying to get my Soundblaster Supremefx x-fi soundcard to work, alsa does not pick it up, neither does lspci...
<ioria> ReScO, sudo lshw -c Multimedia ?
<apiw> hello all, I tried to perform sudo apt-get update on a newly-installed lubuntu and I get: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<apiw> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Das_Noob> I just have a quick question. Is there a channel dedicated to Ubuntu themes or gtk?
<MonkeyDust> Das_Noob  try here, maybe soeone can help
<MonkeyDust> someone*
<apiw> I checked the /etc/apt/sources.list and all seems legit there I mean no typos or anything
<apiw> and, apt doesn't give me the line number where to look
<Das_Noob> I'm just having a hard time finding a port of the kde-oxygen theme for gnome (gtk3)
<apiw> at least it does so in a corresponding askubuntu.com question
<Das_Noob> I love the theme, but can't find a parallel for gnome
<apiw> where do I dig?
<ReScO> ioria: well, i think it's loading the wrong drivers for my card or something, the front audio jack works, intel HD Audio, but the other 7.1 card does not work, both are on the same PCI card..
<ReScO> http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/05/14161629857l.jpg this is my audio card
<ioria> ReScO, it dosen't show in sudo lshw -c Multimedia ?
<ReScO> not the SupremeFX X-Fi part
<ReScO> the HD Audio part does
<Keell> Hey guys, there is some kown channel for Digital Marketing?
<Keell> known*
<ioria> ReScO, and if you run alsamixer and f6 .... the same ?
<Das_Noob> thanks anyway. bye all
<ReScO> ioria: yep
<DeaDSouL> i'm using the nvidia proprietary driver, and it works great.... but when the ubuntu upgrades the kernel, I can't boot using the new kernel... i should always chose the old one in order to be able to boot to the desktop... doesn't the driver automatically build itself for the new kernel? or i should do it everytime the kernel is upgraded ? is it even a graphics card software
<DeaDSouL> issue ?
<ioria> ReScO, what's that pci-e , pci ... ?
<VIKRAM_> YYIT
<ioria> pci-e ok
<ioria> ReScO, did you seat it correctly ?
<ReScO> ioria: pci
<ReScO> pci-e 1x to be precise
<tgm4883> DeaDSouL: how did you install the driver?
<ioria> ReScO, did you seat it correctly ... and that's a bios option to be enabled ?
<ReScO> ioria: yep
<ReScO> ioria: no extra drivers
<ReScO> ioria: ehh, no bios option
<ReScO> i've been mixing things up all day >.<
<ManicPanic> why is my CPU at 70% when watching a video on Ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> ManicPanic, why do you wonder?
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: cause you are watching 4K videos and your CPU isn't that powerful
<OerHeks> 70% of a core in not bad
<ManicPanic> OerHeks: On windows the same video uses 7% CPU
<ioria> ReScO, are you updated ?
<s210240-1> Drone`
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: its not 4K
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: oh sorry, I thought that with the lack of info you provided you wanted us to just make stuff up
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: just 720x720 resolution
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: i never got the Graphics driver option in "Additional Drivers" section. So this OS is using an unknown driver
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: so... you answered your own question then?
<DeaDSouL> tgm4883: sorry... from nvidia installer .
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: i installed the fglrx drivers for AMD ATI HD cards. But the resolution it started with 800x. And fglrxinfo gave corruptd errors
<apiw> can someone help me please?
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: i want to enable hardware acceleration for the video graphics, but how ?
<tgm4883> DeaDSouL: Probably doesn't have the DKMS modules, which is what would be responsible for recompiling the modules needed for the new kernel. Why not the Ubuntu provided ones?
<MonkeyDust> apiw  start with a question
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: start with telling us what card and what release of ubuntu
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: ATI Radeon 3200 HD , Ubuntu 14.04
<DeaDSouL> tgm4883: the one with ubuntu provided is making the graphics card more hot than the nvidia installer
<newke> hi. i have installled many fonts in my /usr/share/fonts/ folder  and i did fc-cache -fv, but many of my fonts doesnt appear like they should be. for example apple's famous Monaco font looks like default Monospace on my system. Why is that? im running elementaryos
<DeaDSouL> idk why.. but it does it
<apiw> MonkeyDust: above
<apiw> MonkeyDust: http://askubuntu.com/questions/596911/why-does-lubuntu-14-04-synaptic-no-longer-reload
<OerHeks> ManicPanic, not bad, 70% for that old card that is supported by the opendriver only
<ReScO> ioria: yeah, i'm trying to add model=6stack-dig to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to check if it's any hood
<ReScO> good *
<ManicPanic> it worked fine on 12.04. Graphics card handled all the video load. Now on 14.04 it does not work
<apiw> MonkeyDust: also that question in askubuntu.com
<ReScO> rebooted the system now :)
<apiw> it's not mine, but essentially is the same
<ManicPanic> OerHeks: but the "opendriver" fglrx is not working,
<apiw> MonkeyDust: this askubuntu.com question http://askubuntu.com/questions/78951/how-do-i-remove-a-malformed-line-from-my-sources-list has a line number (91) in the message but mine has not
<ManicPanic> 14.04 is using some weird driver that came with the OS
<apiw> MonkeyDust: on a newly installed lubuntu 14.04 'sudo apt-get update' says: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<OerHeks> ManicPanic, nothing i can do to makke it better.
<apiw> nothing wrong with my sources.list (it's freshly installed).
<yecril71pl> Why do I get Owner: user #1004 in Nautilus folder permissions?
<OerHeks> apiw, paste your sourceslist on paste.ubuntu.com please, let's have a look
<baja> hi how do i get the history of my terminal commands
<ManicPanic> OerHeks: okay i will go back to 12.04 thanks
<MonkeyDust> apiw  did you first   sudo apt-get update
<LiohAu> hey guys quick question: I'm using Ubuntu Mate on a computer that only has a touch screen, is there a way to get a visual keyboard?
<MonkeyDust> LiohAu  onboard
<baja> hi how do i get the history of my terminal commands
<MonkeyDust> baja  type   history| less
<drigy> .bashrc for history
<LiohAu> MonkeyDust: onboard?
<baja> @MonkeyDust where do i type?
<LiohAu> oh, "onboard" command ok
<MonkeyDust> !info onboard | LiohAu
<ubottu> LiohAu: onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 592 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<MonkeyDust> baja  in a terminal screen
<baja> ok
<LiohAu> MonkeyDust: thx
<apiw> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11888533/
<apiw> MonkeyDust: that's the error the 'sudo apt-get update' gave me
<apiw> MonkeyDust: on a freshly installed lubuntu 14.04
<ReScO> ioria: worked.
<ioria> ReScO, very happy for you... shows in lshw ?
<lowery> ymlf   updating to ubuntu?
<lowery> anyone?
<lowery> lol
<mike_papa> I'm so excited I have to share it with you. (Ok, not that much, but it's still interesting). I was looking for way to switch multi-monitor mode in way that shortcut Win+P works in Windows. I couldn't find solution for that, so I gave up and made simply hotkey shortcut to nvidia-settings with Win+P. Guess what? It doesn't run nvidia-settings. Instead it cycles between only 1st monitor, clone, expand, etc. modes. Cool.
<apiw> MonkeyDust, OerHeks: the two lines before the error are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11888555/
<ManicPanic> Any reason why i was'nt offered a proprietary graphics driver in "Additional Drivers" on 14.04 ?
<lowery> i changed mine the other day to mirror a laptop
<lowery> alot easier to see
<mike_papa> ManiacPanic: already had driver installed manually?
<ManicPanic> Just that i dont like my CPU working so hard, and screaming all the time
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: My guess would be that AMD dropped support for your card from the drivers that are in 14.04
<lowery> 23 minutes to blast off time i have had ylmf on this old ibm...Ubuntu it said upgrade hope it works
<ManicPanic> mike_papa: nope, it was fresh install
<mike_papa> ManiacPanic: then probably dropped support thing. Is it AMD, or NVIDIA?
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: probably
<ManicPanic> mike_papa: AMD
<ManicPanic> the fglrx AMD drivers in the repository works, but it starts the OS at very low resolution
<codekK> Hey, im trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.2 in a External HDD, i burn the image into CD and install it selecting the second drive as media to install. I install too the bootloader in this disk (/dev/sdb), when the installation finish after reboot and select to boot from my external disk i get the grub correctly i select ubuntu and it didnt start i get a console with (initramfs)  i dont know what i do bad :S
<mike_papa> ManicPanic: I've read that AMD worsened their support for linux lately.
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: the fglrx drivers in 14.04 don't support your card
<ManicPanic> the last update to the card i have was in 2013 by AMD's propietary diver i downloaded.
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: oh i see
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: yea it looks like that the 13.1 driver was the last to support that card. That said, you should be using the open source radeon driver, not the fglrx driver  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: what graphics driver are 14.04 using then as default ? It looks good, but struggle on 3D alot
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: IDK, I don't have your computer :)
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: my guess would be the radeon driver, but IDK
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: are you guessing this one ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: you mean literally the same link I just posted ;)
<ioria> codekK, defective hd...
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: yes i guess. Since the graphics looks nice, it probably using the opensource drivers. But i will play around some more. Thanks
<nicomachus> ioria, codekK: could have been a bad install, idk if I'd go straight to defective hdd.
<yecril71pl> The page <URL: http://ubottu.com/y/ > is empty
<yecril71pl> I land there when I go to IRC info, as in the topic
<noomobo> hello guys I have a theorhetical hardware question. I am running a 32bit system on a PentiumIII and bought a new motherboard. is it possible to plug the old os drive to the new system and boot from it? and then next step would be to upgrade it to a 64bit system (of course some progs would need a reinstall) i use Ub. 14.04
<Pici> yecril71pl: we just did a migration on the server due to some issues and it looks like those links weren't re-added to the databse... I'll take a look at it when I get back from this meeting.
<Pici> yecril71pl: thanks for mentioning it.
<Pici> yecril71pl: guidelines are here though: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and IRC info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<OerHeks> noomobo, upgrading to 64 bit = reinstall.
<noomobo> OerHeks, too much trouble going thorugh it manually?
<OerHeks> noomobo, no such thing as manually upgrading 32 > 64 bit.
<OerHeks> if you find that option, let us know
<noomobo> I think i saw some manuals, OerHeks
<ManicPanic> why does my Wireless adapter work on Ubuntu but not on WIndows ?
<GAM002> ManicPanic: probably because you need to install the driver on windows externally
<ManicPanic> GAM002: Windows does not see the Wireless adapter at all. So i cant get drivers for it
<tgm4883> OerHeks: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Migrating_Between_Architectures_Without_Reinstalling
<GAM002> ManicPanic: did you check the manufacture website?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: but yea, don't do it, reinstalling is better
<OerHeks> result may vary ...
<ManicPanic> GAM002: when i dual boot out of Windows again, i have to reset the BIOS for Ubuntu to see the Wireless  adapter again
<kg5fub> Windows is Inferior
<tiblock> I have question. I want to send sound over network so i use pulseaudio with default-server=ip and it is working great, but looks like microphone must work over network too, but i want to use local microphone, how to do that?
<OerHeks> noomobo, changing hardware is a big change, maybe it will boot if you keep the same videocard. but 32> 64 bit, even with the guide tgm4883 found, fresh install is faster, better and keeps you from future problems.
<GAM002> ManicPanic: ooh sorry i dont why that happens
<ManicPanic> GAM002: i dont like reseting the BIOS everytime i dual boot :(
<GAM002> ya thats soo annoying
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: then tell Windows to stop futzing with the wireless card?
<noomobo> OerHeks: and tgm4883 thanks for your advice. I might go for Mint then anyways and do a fresh reinstall
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: how ? i'm not an expert
<OerHeks> noomobo, mint is not supported here ( they have their own issues) good luck
<tgm4883> ManicPanic: probably start by asking in the right channel ;)
<noomobo> OerHeks: thanks , i will give it a try, Mint is going the non-commerical way
<GAM002> ManicPanic: tgm has a point try asking a qustion on windows help discussions
<ManicPanic> tgm4883: i cannot ask windows to stop futzing with the wireless adapter, if it cant see it
<GAM002> ManicPanic: you contacted the manufacture?
<bekks> ManicPanic: You aere having a windows issue (problem with your wireless), and you need to ask the windows support resources.
<OerHeks> "Mint is going the non-commerical way" or "Mint should not be used in a professional environent" ? anyway, offtopic
<ManicPanic> GAM002: the warrenty of the laptop expired. So cannot
<ManicPanic> ok will ask windows
<noomobo> OerHeks: ok ok :) just testing it,ccsm is the only thing not working for me there i guess
<GAM002> ManicPanic: on its a integrated. was it working fine on win 7 before?
<bekks> GAM002: Doesnt matter in here - it's not an Ubuntu issue if Windows is fuzzing around with it :)
<GAM002> bekks: i think we should help our best even if its windows
<bekks> GAM002: I think we should stick to Ubuntu support, since he already knows where to seek support for Windows. :)
<marianne> GAM002: I support windows for a living, this is where the fun is
<noomobo> OerHeks: and tgm4883 have a good one and thx for helping, byeeeee
<GAM002> bekks: ok i am not going to stop debaiting
<GAM002> i am going to
<GAM002> my bad
<ManicPanic> GAM002: its okay, its been a week of searching for an answer. I guess i just have to kill this 2009 laptop.
<bekks> ManicPanic: Or ask the windows channels ;)
<GAM002> ManicPanic: does your lap have average spec?
<ManicPanic> bekks: already did, they send me in circles
<bekks> ManicPanic: Really? Then what did you ask them? :) "Can you help me getting my Ubuntu wifi to work?"
<ManicPanic> GAM002: yes its a good laptop
<Platypus-Man> get a cheap USB dongle for wireless then
<GAM002> ManicPanic: tried reinstalling?
<yecril71pl> [ Log in using Launchpad ] on <URL: https://askubuntu.com/users/login > does not seem to work
<bekks> ManicPanic: How about asking them to help you configuring your wifi chipset which isnt detected when not resetting the BIOS all the time.
<bekks> ManicPanic: I dont think they will send you in here then.
<ManicPanic> bekks: they keep telling me to get a new wireless adapter, since windows dont see it. But it works perfect on Ubuntu after resetting the BIOS
<bekks> ManicPanic: You arent even in ##windows - so no one tells you anything.
<bekks> ManicPanic: And you already have your answer - get a new wireless adapter. Thats not "sending you in circles."
<bekks> ManicPanic: This discussion can be safely considered as being pointless.
<GAM002> bekks: well thats kind of ignoring you know he got a working card
<ManicPanic> bekks: i was there Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday.
<bekks> GAM002: And _this channel_ cant do _anything_ about his windows problems. Yes, thats ignorant. Yes, thats offtopic in here.
<bekks> GAM002: But it's still nothing this channel can do something about.
<yecril71pl> <URL: https://askubuntu.com/users/authenticate > says: No OpenID endpoint found.
<ManicPanic> its okay, thanks for the help
<GAM002> bekks: cmon man this is ubuntu channel cant do exist here?
<GAM002> bekks: :P
<bekks> GAM002: Windows problems are offtopic in here. Thats not my policy, but the policy of this channel. And I'm not going to participate in this discussion any further.
<GAM002> bekks: kk
<SchrodingersScat> !support | GAM002, this is #ubuntu, ubuntu support
<ubottu> GAM002, this is #ubuntu, ubuntu support: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<GAM002> kk
<GAM002> k
<GAM002> can i get drivers for ubuntu 14.04 for my lap?
<GAM002> :)
<GAM002> i dont have drivers
<bekks> For which device in particular?
<GAM002> its sometimes get overheated and shuts down while playing games
<GAM002> graphics card
<GAM002> intel intergrated
<bekks> You already have those drivers, since you can "see" something, since you can play games, etc.
<bekks> If it overheats, you have to clean it ;)
<GAM002> but why it restarts then?
<GAM002> but it done happen on windows
<GAM002> its on ubuntu only
<GAM002> well rarely occour on windows
<bekks> So clean your fans.
<yecril71pl> Oh, my user name is an "OpenID endpoint" and that cryptic message means that I have got my user name wrong.
<yecril71pl> Pfff.
<GAM002> bekks: sry but i dont understand
<joadr> hello, I'm at a friends house and he owns an apple's airport, which gives signal in wireless b,g,n,ac but my ubuntu connects to the wireless g, so I get a very poor signal, is there any way to force my ubuntu to connect via wireless n?
<bekks> GAM002: Your fans are full with dust, etc. - clean them, for avoiding your computer getting too hot and shutting down.
<GAM002> bekks: it happens on ubuntu when i play games but never in normal situations but on windows when i play far heavy game it dont get overheated and restarted
<xangua> bekks: not everyone can clean their fans easily :(
<GAM002> bekks: if its fan issue shouldnt it effect both windows and ubuntu equally?
<xangua> I have to basically unmount my notebook to get to my fans
<bekks> xangua: I didnt say it would be easy or can be done without 3rd party help - but it's the only way to get clean fans. :)
<bekks> GAM002: No, since drivers in Windows and Ubuntu are different.
<GAM002> ok
<xangua> it was easier 10 years ago...
<GAM002> link to science topic
<GAM002> no need got it
<notafads> anyone use modsecurity?
<ioria> joadr, if you run ifconfig , in wlan0 do you see 'n' ?
<GAM002> notafads: mod security?
<GAM002> notafads: whats that?
<bekks> GAM002: a module for apache webservers.
<bekks> notafads: What if someone uses it?
<notafads> http://www.modsecurity.org
<LiohAu> each time I start with a fresh linux I get the annoying errors about locale, and each time I do not remember how to them?
<notafads> I am having some issues restarting my apache server after i installed it, some issues with failing to open the audit log file.
<bekks> LiohAu: Which Linux and which errors?
<notafads> tried pastebinit but it wont capture the whole read out
<LiohAu> ubuntu mate
<notafads> ubuntu 'syntax error on line 187 of /etc/modsecurity/modsecurity.conf: modsecurity failed to open the audit log file /var/log/apache2/modsec_audit.log
<LiohAu> bekks: this kind of error : http://pastebin.com/qVgq65Kx
<rtreleaven> hey LiohAu did you ever get you sip project working?
<LiohAu> I guess it's something related to dpkg-reconfigure locale
<LiohAu> rtreleaven: yes it worked
<rtreleaven> congrats
<LiohAu> I stopped working on it during few months, and now I'm setting up a new linux to restart working on it :)
<bekks> LiohAu: When doing what exactly?
<ManicPanic> my OpenGL information says nothing about "software rasterizer" or "llvmpipe". Does that mean 3D acceleration is using the hardware graphics card ?
<LiohAu> bekks: this example was with an apt-get upgrade
<packge83> ?
<angular_mike_> how do I update OpenGL driver?
<angular_mike_> the guides i've found so far seems to have broken people's PCs
<bekks> angular_mike_: So which Ubuntu do you have, which GPU and which driver do you use?
<Pollyp> Hi! Can someone help me figure out why the friggin f my wireless wont work, I'm a total newbie when it comes to ubuntu, converting slowly! I installed the right firmware but I get some error in the last part of the text http://pastebin.com/YSAfT78q
<angular_mike_> bekks: ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Pollyp> I'm running lubuntu 15.01 I think
<LiohAu> bekks: can't even run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<angular_mike_> bekks: no idea about the rest
<bekks> angular_mike_: Then why are you trying to update something which you dont know? :)
<rypervenche> Pollyp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=BroadcomSTA(Wireless) :)
<angular_mike_> bekks: because steam is telling me that I need to update my OpenGL driver
<angular_mike_> bekks: OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3
<bekks> angular_mike_: So whats the output of "lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2"?
<angular_mike_> bekks: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09
<Pollyp> rypervenche: Alredy installed the right firmware, it doesnt say that the firmware is missing, it just doesnt show wierless networks... :(
<bekks> angular_mike_: And whats the exact message you get?
<angular_mike_> bekks: http://i.stack.imgur.com/ZIBDB.png
<angular_mike_> bekks: wait no
<angular_mike_> wrong one
<rypervenche> Pollyp: You restarted after having installed the firmware?
<Medeos> hi
<Medeos> Check this blog out PLEASE:  https://syrianlouie.wordpress.com/
<xangua> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<angular_mike_> Required Opengl extenshion "GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects" is not supported. Please update your OpenGL driver
<Pollyp> rypevenche: yeah, before I restarted it said that my firmware was missing, now the only error is in the lowest part of the log something about failed within error -95, do you want me to paste it again?
<ManicPanic> mine also OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3 . Mesa means bad :(
<bekks> angular_mike_: This should give you quite a lot of possible solutions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/506349/opengl-glx-context-is-not-using-direct-rendering-which-may-cause-performance-pr
<rypervenche> Pollyp: I have it. One minute.
<angular_mike_> bekks: which one of them will work?
<bekks> ManicPanic: "mesa means bad" is nonsense, honestly.
<ManicPanic> Site says Full Support, but its not so. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<bekks> angular_mike_: I dont know, since I dont use steam.
<angular_mike_> bekks: does it actualyl apply to my situation?
<bekks> angular_mike_: Did you read the full article including answers yet? I doubt that.
<OerHeks> 3th generation intel, is that HD Graphics 2500 or 4000 ?
<angular_mike_> bekks: it seems to be about performance problems, not something i'm havign
<bekks> angular_mike_: It is about GLX not supporting something needed. Same situation as yours.
<Pollyp> rypevenche: thanks :)!
<rypervenche> Pollyp: This looks like it may be promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<rypervenche> Pollyp: Although they are using a very old kernel, but I think you might be able to use a mainline kernel and get this to work, not sure.
<Pollyp> rypevenche: Should I download both versions? Also this is a very old pc :) so I think that it might work!
<rypervenche> Pollyp: Now that I'm reading this, I am seeing other options. Don't follow those just yet.
<Pollyp> rypevenche: Alright!
<Pollyp> rypervenche: sorry fot butchering your name btw :P dyslexia does that haha
<rypervenche> Pollyp: you can type "ryp" then hit tab :)
<irreverant> ZixGateway anyone?
<rypervenche> Pollyp: Maybe try this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620&page=83&p=10248247#post10248247
<OerHeks> irreverant, is that a question ?
<god_phantom> hello.
<god_phantom> who is the bot so i can msg it for command help
<OerHeks> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<irreverant> yes
<irreverant> OerHeks, have you used a Zix Gateway?
<xangua> have you¿ what's your Real question¿
<OerHeks> irreverant, nope, but your question contains not enough info to make it a question
<Pollyp> rypervenche:should I follow the exact instructions that come up when I click the link; kernel>fwcutter>modeprobe?
<OerHeks> !details | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Pollyp> rypervenche: thanks for the in depth help btw, i appreciate it!
<ioria> Pollyp you could post ifconfig output
<irreverant> OerHeks, i am attempting to update the lexicon DB for the Zix Gateway after running an update.
<Pollyp> ioria: what command should I write? "ipconfig" works on windows only to my knowledge :P
<ioria> Pollyp  ifconfig
<Pollyp> command not found
<Pollyp> :/
<Pollyp> ahh
<Pollyp> ioria: tought u wrote ipconfig, why do you need that if I may ask
<ioria> Pollyp  it says if you interfaces are configured
<Pollyp> sec I have to transfer it from pc to pc :)
<EriC^^> Pollyp: do you have net connection on the pc you're running the command on?
<GAM002> suggest me and antivirus for ubuntu
<EriC^^> nevermind
<GAM002> best antivirus for ubuntu
<xangua> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Pollyp> ioria: I have internet connection, altho I dont have irc on that pc so I have to chat with myself to paste the links :/
<EriC^^> Pollyp: type ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999 on that pc
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link to a pastebin with the output
<ubuntu-studio> oi
<OerHeks> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<Pollyp> http://termbin.com/x0zl
<Pollyp> ioria: http://termbin.com/x0zl
<Pollyp> soz for spam, didnt think there for a second
<Kully3xf> Pollyp your wireless is not up/configured
<ioria> Pollyp  you don' t have wlan0 ... i think is difficult to see networks
<Pollyp> ioria,Kully3xf: so how do I configure it?
<Kully3xf> type this  sudo iwconfig
<Pollyp> nvm
<Kully3xf> what's the output
<Pollyp> I can google dont need to bother you :P
<Pollyp> alright sec :)
<ai6pg> USA Groupon link: https://www.groupon.com/visitor_referral/h/60d70920-94f7-4eea-8066-93dfcb04bf1f
<Kully3xf> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: it says no wireless extensions!
<DJones> ai6pg: Do you want to ask your  ontopic Ubuntu support question now?, this a channel for spamming links
<ai6pg> Sorry
<ioria> Pollyp  first you have to be sure to have the right firmware, then sudo ifdown eth0, configure wlan0 with correct parameters
<EriC^^> Pollyp: does it show up in ifconfig -a ?
<Pollyp> ioria: I have the right firmware, when I check it it doesnt give me "firmware b43 not found", installed it a few moments ago! :)
<Pollyp> EriC^^: I will check!
<Kully3xf> Pollyp: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:o-jYX4G-0m0J:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<Kully3xf> sorry for cache page - seems help.ubuntu is throwing 500's
<ioria> Pollyp  dpkg -l firmware-b43-installer   what says ?
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: Should I read the page :)?
<Pollyp> ioria: sec!
<Kully3xf> good troubleshooting guide for wireless. Good place to start
<Kully3xf> plus you'll learn more :p
<punkrat13> hey
<Kully3xf> hey
<Pollyp> ioria_ http://pastebin.com/ydU8Aibx
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: Thanks for all the help!
<ioria> Pollyp  and dpkg -l bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<Pollyp> It says no packages found matching bcmwl-kernel-source
<Pollyp> ioria: it says no packages found
<anomonus2015> ?root
<anomonus2015> how do i ask kthx question ?
<anomonus2015> kthx?
<EriC^^> Pollyp: which wireless do you have?
<Pollyp> EriC^^: sorry I forgot to write back, here is the ipconfig http://termbin.com/x0zl, I have BMC4312 14e4
<ioria> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubottu> Package firmware-b43-lpphy-installer does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info firmware-b43legacy-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43legacy-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43legacy driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-2 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 55 kB
<EriC^^> Pollyp: did you try opening the dash and then typing additional drivers?
<Pollyp> ioria: should I write that?
<nForcer> I have a windows computer that has software that detects a file in a share and when it detects that file it automatically prints it.  How can I set up cups to connect to that share and drop files to be printed inside of it
<Pollyp> EriC^^: how do you mean?
<ioria> Pollyp  you can try purge    firmware-b43-installer    and install firmware-b43legacy-installer ... but it's just a try
<ioria> Pollyp  wait if someone has a better idea
<nomic> maybe you can set the permissions of the file so it cannot be read nForcer
<EriC^^> Pollyp: are you using ubuntu unity?
<ioria> Pollyp  did you reboot after installing firmware
<ioria> ?
<Pollyp> EriC^^: I am using lubuntu 15.01 I think
<xangua> there is no ubuntu 15.01
<ioria> Pollyp  lubuntu has Additional Driver as well
<Pollyp> ioria: befroe reboot it said firmware missing, after reboor only the error with "-95"
<ioria> Pollyp  can you post the error ?
<EriC^^> Pollyp: go to preferences > additional drivers, is there anything there about broadcom?
<Pollyp> ioria: hahahhaha.. sorry should maybe have mentioned it again when you entered the conversation! http://pastebin.com/YSAfT78q
<Pollyp> EriC^^: Will check, slow pc sorry!
<ioria> Pollyp  no, i mean the error "-95"....
<anomonus2015> hey guys im new to ubuntu and a bit confused. i want to edit a fie but it says i dont have permission. i need to be the root user but i dont know how to login as root ?
<Pollyp> iori: it on line 59
<Pollyp> its*
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: use gksu gedit /path/to/file , or sudo nano /path/to/file
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: what are you trying to do btw?
<anomonus2015> edit grub
<ioria> Pollyp  i see
<anomonus2015> i do this in terminal ?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: yeah
<anomonus2015> eric i dont fully understand how i can edit in terminal i have a editor open to lok at the file
<ioria> Pollyp  we try to blacklist
<Pollyp> EriC^^: it says something about broadcom then "dont use the device" should I activate it?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: type gksu gedit /path/to/file it'll open in gedit
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: what are you trying to do with grub if you dont mind me asking?
<anomonus2015> whats gksu ?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: it's like sudo for gui apps
<Pollyp> ioria: Eric brought up a good point, maybe that is the problem?
<anomonus2015> ohh just change the boot order and background image
<Pollyp> ioria: What is blacklist btw :)?
<xangua> anomonus2015: you have lots of questions for someone that wants to edit grub, how about you go back yo the beggining and explain your real goal¿
<anomonus2015> im ery new to linux so its a learning curve atm
<EriC^^> Pollyp: what do you mean?
<anomonus2015> xangua, learn linux
<ioria> Pollyp  it means that there is a conflict
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: ok, you should be alright i guess, GRUB_BACKGROUND= for the image and do you know how the default= works?
<anomonus2015> yea 0 is 1 and so on
<ioria> Pollyp Additional Drivers what do you suggest ?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: yeah, and 2>1 is for subsections
<Pollyp> EriC^^: the option "do not use the device" is selected under broadcom 802.11, then it also says in a subtitle "This device is not working"
<anomonus2015> eric gksu is a program ?
<Pollyp> ioria: I dont have additional drivers to my knowledge, I only installed the firmware! Nothing else!
<EriC^^> Pollyp: try selecting to use the device
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: yeah
<anomonus2015> ok so why do i ned it ? i dont wish to cluttter my hd
<Pollyp> iora: I never installed any kernel to my knowledge either, may that be the problem?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: it won't really clutter much
<Pollyp> ioria: honestly I dont even know what a kernel is :P
<anomonus2015> eric is there default way to achieve same thing ? using default software ?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: you can use a non-gui editor
<EriC^^> sudo nano /path/to/file
<EriC^^> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<anomonus2015> could i log into root and use gui editor ?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: log into root?
<ioria> Pollyp i never talk about kernel....
<EriC^^> you're going about this the wrong way anomonus2015
<bekks> anomonus2015: No. :)
<anomonus2015> sorry im from windws background
 * anomonus2015 hangs his head in shame
<nicomachus> anomonus2015: gksu isn't a big package... won't really "clutter" your hdd at all
<anomonus2015> ok will it clutter my mind though :)
<Pollyp> ioria: I know, just making sure :P, btw my pc froze now after I enabled broadcom
<EriC^^> Pollyp: try restarting
<ioria> Pollyp yeah
<EriC^^> you mean it's still frozen?
<Pollyp> iora, EriC^^: off topic my screen turns off every time I get to logon screen then I have to press the power button countinuesly for it to power back on, can that be a graphics driver problem?
<nicomachus> anomonus2015: just gotta order your mind in directory trees and clear the clutter away. :)
<anomonus2015> do we have usb connection to hipocampus yet so i can run defrag software ?
<ioria> Pollyp nvidia ?
<Pollyp> ioria: intel atom :/
<ioria> Pollyp ok... did you restart ?
<Pollyp> ioria: now it wont start btw :/ its stuck at loading screen, trying to reboot agian!
<Pollyp> ioria, EriC^^: rebooted after installing aditional broadcom drivers, still no wireless networks showing in nm
<ioria> Pollyp before installing firmware-b43-installer , what was the error ? if you remember
<ioria> Pollyp check again ifconfig , by the way
<anomonus2015> EriC^^, i now want to update grub but the instructions im followng says i should enter'sudo update-grub' shuld this now be gksu update-grub' ???
<bekks> anomonus2015: No. update-grub isnst a graphical application.
<bekks> anomonus2015: Just use sudo update-grub
<anomonus2015> ok thx bekks
<Pollyp> ioria , EriC^^ : I had errors similar to this, but not exacly the same version, and here is my new ipconfig http://termbin.com/5x1o
<Pollyp> ioria , EriC^^: errors similar to this http://pastebin.com/5wDiSD8j
<Pollyp> ioria: do you need anything more btw?
<ioria> Pollyp seems it ask for this,  firmware-b43-lpphy-installer,  but it's available in vivid
<minas114> Hi. I have a dell laptop with that optimus technology. If I run "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga" I get "Kernel driver in use: i915". Is this nouveau driver (which as far I as know supports GPU switching)?
<minas114> *is this the nouveau driver
<ioria> *not
<BluesKaj> minas114,  no, i915 is the intel gpu driver
<Pollyp> ioria: I dont really understand, sould I deinstall something and reinstall something else?
<minas114> BluesKaj, but if I open the driver manager I see that the selected one is "Using X.org X server -- Nouveau driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<aib> who calls wpa_supplicant? I cannot, for the life of me, figure it out. I need to set -Dwext
<BluesKaj> minas114,  run this, sudo lshw -C video
<borgcube>  /join #ipfp
<BluesKaj> minas114,  then ,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<minas114> BluesKaj, the second command returns "Kernel driver in use: i915". The first: http://pastebin.com/UUcBL8UT
<Pollyp> ioria: You have done so much alredy m8, if you dont feel like going on I wont blame you! I will try intensive googleing once more!
<ioria> Pollyp  purge    firmware-b43-installer    and install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Pollyp> ioria: I will do so :)
<BluesKaj> minas114,  the optimus system uses the intel gpu when the graphic load is low to normal, then when more graphics data is required for the display the nvidia takes the load
<ioria> Pollyp  seems that your firmaware is firmware-b43-lpphy-installer  but 'its available in vivid
<ioria> Pollyp  you should install precise   (not an option)
<minas114> BluesKaj, alright. so I actually am using the nouveau driver that does this, right?
<ioria> *not, again
<BluesKaj> minas114,  yes, nouveau is the default for the nvidia gpu
<Pollyp> ioria: what do you mean precise? are there more versions of b43-legacy`?
<Mason64> Hi everyone, My first time here ;)
<ioria> Pollyp  no, it'a another version of Ubuntu
<minas114> BluesKaj, alright, good :)
<minas114> By the way, when I log out, the screen keeps moving very fast to the right and then re-appears where it was... It's a graphical glitch, and I don't know how to fix it
<genii> Mason64: Welcome :) If you have a question regarding your Ubuntu, just ask the main channel and hopefully a helper will assist
<BluesKaj> minas114,  sorry no idea
<Kully3xf> Pollyp: what kind of machine are you installing ubuntu onto
<Pollyp> ioria: So I should find the b43-legacy for lubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ok , back to lawn mowing ...bbl
<Mason64> thanks genii
<Mason64> i do have a problem its this......
<minas114> BluesKaj, no prob, thanks a lot of the help
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: Acer aspire one, old 32 bit pc
<Mason64> Am new to linux, I have got Ubuntu on my laptop right now, Its 14.04 but for some reason java doesnt seem to work in firefox but does in chormium
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: Acer Aspire One D150 0BK
<Kully3xf> do you have wicd installed
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: How do I check that?
<Kully3xf> sudo apt-get install wicd
<anomonus2015> bekks, is there some way to check how much memory from ubuntu gui ?
<jghjgjfj> sera a tutti
<ghadirturkeyco> hi i cant install java openjdk can you help me
<anomonus2015> EriC^^, how would i check how much memory is installed (RAM) from ubuntu gui ?
<tgeek> Anyone here ever seen /dev/sda as "hp ilo internal sd-card".  I can't get kickstart to install lvm correctly because it always wants to install it there even when I tell it to install it to /dev/sdb which is my hdd.
<Kully3xf> why not just run top -M
<SchrodingersScat> or free -h
<anomonus2015> Kully3xf, i dont understand ?
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: installed wicd now, it added the pc to some list I think, sorry for not knowing what I'm talking about haha
<Kully3xf> open a terminal and type in "top -M"
<anomonus2015> that will give me my top memory ?
<SchrodingersScat> Kully3xf: unknown option "M"
<Kully3xf> -M
<anomonus2015> Kully3xf, im new. 0 days on ubuntu. will this tell me my memory installed ?
<SchrodingersScat> Kully3xf: top -M ; top: unknown option 'M'
<anomonus2015> you even talking to me ?
<Mason64> ghadirturkeyco,  i cant install or get java working too
<Kully3xf> oh maybe that's RHEL flag. Let me see the eq. for ubuntu
<Kully3xf> my biscut
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: should I reboot after installing?
<Kully3xf> try htop
<tgm4883> Pollyp: is that a virtual machine?
<Kully3xf> that will give you memory
<Kully3xf> pollyp no need
<Pollyp> tgm4883: nop
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: still cant see wireless, also iwconfig says no wireless extensions still
<tgm4883> Pollyp: so you added the memory while the machine was on?
<bekks> anomonus2015: Just take a look at "free -m".
<Kully3xf> tgm4883: you're getting two ppl confused ;)
<jegi> hi
<anomonus2015> guys what ammount of ram will ubuntu recognise and utilise ?
<Kully3xf> Pollyp: run wicd-client
<Pollyp> tgm4883: Idk what I did m8, I just followed instructions, honestly this is science to me
<Kully3xf> type that in to cmd "wicd-client"
<bekks> anomonus2015: All of your RAM.
<tgm4883> oh, so I am...
<sean__> Hello everyone. I have a software raid1 setup that had a failed drive. I replaced it and used sgdisk to copy the partition table from the known good drive to the new drive... I mixed up the parameters and copied from the new to the old. Thus I presume deleting the partition table on the known good drive. I'm trying to use testdisk to recover/rebuild the partition. Is this a lost cause? or is there hope?
<ioria> Pollyp  ok,      sudo apt-get purge    firmware-b43-installer    , reboot and sudo apt-get install install firmware-b43legacy-installer , reboot ...
<anomonus2015> bekks, the About This Computer displays ram ammount in the top right corner :D
<Pollyp> ioria: will do!
<bekks> anomonus2015: And gives more inaccurate information than free -m :)
<bekks> sean__: Did you copy the entire disk?
<anomonus2015> bekks, the mem test in grub . does this check your memeory for faults ?
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: I got in, let me just reinstall firmware like ioria told me to then I will check out the wicd!
<bekks> anomonus2015: Thats what it is for, yes.
<sean__> bekks: Nope. just the partition table.
<anomonus2015> i have instaleld 4gb but i only see 3gb
<Kully3xf> if you got wicd to launch it'll show you wireless
<Mason64> Hi can anyone help me with a java problem?
<anomonus2015> likely a faluty ram stick ?
<nicomachus> Mason64: what's the problem?
<bekks> Mason64: You have to state your problem first.
<Mason64> Am new to linux, I have got Ubuntu on my laptop right now, Its 14.04 but for some reason java doesnt seem to work in firefox but does in chormium
<bekks> anomonus2015: Are you using a 32bit Ubuntu release?
<anomonus2015> yes i believe so . um how do i check ?
<bekks> anomonus2015: Whats the output of "uname -a" and "free -m"?
<anomonus2015> moment i check
<bekks> anomonus2015: Put it into a pastebin please and provide the URL.
<Mason64> if i visit facebook or youtube they just wont work. if i visit facebook it says i need to turn java on? this is in firefox
<anomonus2015> yea memory total is only 3024mb
<anomonus2015> it should be 4gb not 3gb
<bekks> anomonus2015: Pastebin the requested information please.
<Mason64> if its reading 3gb and not 4 isnt this because you are running a 32bit o/s?
<marianne_> Mason64:  have you installed restricted extras through the software center
<anomonus2015> bekks i686
<Mason64> marianne
<Mason64> i will check now
<anomonus2015> 64 bit
<anomonus2015> 32bit is x84 right?
<Mason64> yep
<nicomachus> no.
<bekks> anomonus2015: Thats not the information I requested you to pastebin.
<anomonus2015> but i686 is 64 bit ?
<bekks> i686 is 32bit.
<Mason64> marianne_,  I have got java installed via the software center
<anomonus2015> bekks, im uncomfortable sharing information from log files
<Kully3xf> i686 is 32bit and x86_64 is 64 bit
<bekks> anomonus2015: Neither "uname -a" nor "free -m" share information from log files.
<bekks> anomonus2015: So please pastebin the information requested.
<Kully3xf> lol
<marianne_> Mason64: I was getting a pop-up that was asking me to 'allow', yu did that...right?
<anomonus2015> Sorry . thanks for your help
<Mason64> oracle java (JDK)  7 8 9 installer PPA thats whats installed and no i dont get a pop up ;(
<Kully3xf> uname -a displays OS name and type and free -m displays memory information
<marianne_> Mason64: as bad as this is going to sound, have you searched the ubuntu help pages?
<Mason64> yeah i have spent 2 days looking
<Mason64> tried everything people have said and also googled it just cant find the answer
<Pollyp> ioria: I cant fetch the library it says failed to fetch, i tried to apt get update but it didnt work
<Mason64> marianne_,  We're sorry, but Facebook doesn't work properly without JavaScript enabled. If you can't enable JavaScript, try visiting the mobile-optimized website.    thats the error i get on facebook
<ioria> Pollyp  what is not working ?
<Pollyp> ioria: cant download it, it fails to connect to archive!
<ioria> Pollyp  what package ?
<Kully3xf> Pollyp: can you ping to 8.8.8.8 if plugged into ethernet
<Guest56797> does anyone know how to download a bionic eye: facial recognition for linux
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: i type "ping 8.8.8.8" and it says network unreachable
<Pollyp> ioria: still searching sec
<Kully3xf> yep. you disabled your ethernet at somepoint aswell. you have no internet now
<Kully3xf> try ifconfig eth0 up
<Pollyp> Kully3xf: my cable disconnected, my dog ran and pulled it, I can ping now :P
<ioria> Pollyp  your ethernet is Atheros,   your wifi is broadcom
<Kully3xf> ok
<ioria> ah, ok
<Kully3xf> lol
<Kully3xf> hilarious
<ioria> fm
<Kully3xf> ok now go about apt-get update and apt-get install
<techkid6> hey, I have me here an old Lenovo 3000 N200, I installed Ubuntu 14.04.2 (32-bit) and I don't hav e WiFi
<Kully3xf> lol ^
<Kully3xf> tag along in Pollyp's journey
<Pollyp> hahaa
<Pollyp> :P
<ioria> Pollyp  did you install legacy ?
<Pollyp> ioria: I am trying!
<Pollyp> ioria: slow pc!
<techkid6> I assume Polly is having a similar issue then, Kully3xf?
<Kully3xf> yes
<Kully3xf> no wireless
<Kully3xf> techkid what happens if you type in ifconfig wlan0 up
<techkid6> No such device
<Pollyp> ioria: installing legacy m8 :)
<techkid6> I've done a substancial amount of googling on this to no avai
<techkid6> l
<ioria> Pollyp  reboot, then
<Mason64> anyone offer linux lessons here :) am willing to pay hehe :)
<techkid6> Its a soft block according to rfkill, btw =^.^=
<Kully3xf> oh
<Kully3xf> that should be easy
<nicomachus> techkid6: 'rfkill unblock all'
<bagginsDK> Hello, how can i install Oracle DB express without messing up my ubuntu?
<Pollyp> ioria: rebooted, still no wireless networks found!
<Kully3xf> techkid6: you need a new driver
<techkid6> nicomachus: Doesn't do anything, softblock still there
<techkid6> Kully: Where would I find this, and would iwlwifi-4965 work?
<nicomachus> techkid6: ok, how about 'rfkill unblock wifi'?
<ioria> Pollyp  ifconfig ?
<techkid6> 5: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN, soft blocked: yes
<Pollyp> ioria: no internet connection now so I cant share it
<techkid6> nicomachus: that was the list after running that command ^
<Pollyp> ioria: since I installed legacy
<Pollyp> ioria: sorry now it works... again the dogs...
<ioria> Pollyp  ok
<ioria> Pollyp  purge legacy
<rootBoy> slight problem, i just installed Mate desktop and it works for the most part, but the panels are white with white text
<rootBoy> and I can barely see them
<Pollyp> ioria: nono I can connect to internet now, I'll send u my ip config, I couldnt connect because dogs pulled out my cable again..
<ioria> Pollyp  ok
<Pollyp> ioria: here it is http://termbin.com/0c3f
<bagginsDK> Is anybody aware of a simple way to install Oracle XE on Ubuntu? Thank you
<ioria> Pollyp  purge legacy
<ablest1980> hello i need some help
<ablest1980> i get an error with iced tea web plugin
<Pollyp> ioria: should I reinstall normal b43 again?
<ioria> Pollyp  just, reboot for now
<Pollyp> rebooiting
<Pollyp> ioria: done
<Pollyp> ioria: I havnt tried this yet, should I http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620&page=83&p=10248247#post10248247?
<ablest1980> hello SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> ablest1980: Hi, but keep the channel open for business please.
<ablest1980> k
<ioria> Pollyp  sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> ablest1980: (We have #u-o for chit-chat, of course)
<ablest1980> k
<gangstanthony_> am i in the right place to ask for help?
<Pollyp> ioria: before I do that, why cant I get info when I write "lspci -nn -d 14e4:"?
<BluesKaj> for ubuntu support , yes gangstanthony_
<k1l_> !details | gangstanthony_
<ubottu> gangstanthony_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Pollyp> ioria: before I got all the info, now nothing happens
<ioria> Pollyp  you need grep
<ablest1980> how do i update java?
<ioria> Pollyp  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<gangstanthony_> im using ubuntu mate with caja file manager. in caja, ctrl+l jumps to the address bar, but i want to change this to alt+d. how can i accomplish this?
<ioria> Pollyp  let it go  bcmwl-kernel-source
<ioria> Pollyp  i have to go, sorry
<bishops> anyone can help? I have an annoying wireless problem. at times if I restart my laptop from sleep the wireless app fails to connect me for some reason. Sometimes by restarting it works, sometimes it doesn't. Any ideas?
<Pollyp> ioria: it says that they were automaticly installed and are no longer required
<ioria> Pollyp what ?
<Guest74994> How do I manually upgrade the kernel from the command line? I'm running 3.16 and I want to move up to 3.16
<Pollyp> when I tried to install it it said " bcmwl-kernel is alredy the newest version"
<ioria> Pollyp what ??????????
<genii> Guest74994: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ...will bring you to whatever the most recent kernel is that's packaged for that version of Ubuntu you are using
<Pollyp> ioria: do you want me to send u paste?
<k1l_> Guest74994: 3.16 to 3.16?
<ioria> Pollyp sudo apt-get purge  bcmwl-kernel-source
<ioria> Pollyp what happens ?
<Pollyp> ioria: uninstalled it now
<ioria> Pollypyou said it wasn't nstalled
<ioria> Pollypyou reboot
<Pollyp> ioria: I didnt know if it was installed, thats why I asked :/
<ioria> Pollyp i asked you dpkg -l  bcmwl-kernel-source
<ioria> Pollyp ok, not is disintalled ?
<ioria> Pollyp ok, now is disintalled ?
<Pollyp> ioria: I "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source" then y now I will reinstall it
<ioria> Pollyp no
<ioria> Pollyp after reboot, you install firmware-b43-installer
<Pollyp> ioria: ok so I shouldnt install bcmwl-kernel-source again? it was installed before but I removed it :/
<Pollyp> ioria: installing b43
<ioria> Pollyp yes
<Fred_c> Excuse me. I am trying to change the label on a WD external hard drive. However, it will take one lowercase such as "Test", and yet forces itself to the mountpoint of /media/user/TEST
<Fred_c> Can anyone help me resolve this? I want the mount point to be the same as my set label, not all uppercase, etc.
<Pollyp> ioria: installed now rebooting!
<newUbuntu> Hi, I'm experiencing some trouble installing ubuntu 14.04 desktop amd64. My screen turns black with the message:"[121.855415] nouveau E[ DRM] GPU lockup - switch to software fbcon" if I select either "install ubuntu" or "Try ubuntu without installation". My computer specs: GPU nvidia 8800GM, CPU: intel core 2 duo 2GHz
<ioria> Pollyp ok
<rudeviper_> 1962
<bishops> anyone can help? I have an annoying wireless problem. at times if I restart my laptop from sleep the wireless app fails to connect me for some reason. Sometimes by restarting it works, sometimes it doesn't. Any ideas? I can send my /var/log/syslog file?
<newUbuntu> I have seen some answers on askubuntu.com, and the solution is to use nomodeset command by pressing F6, but the splash screen of ubuntu has no F1. F2, F3, or F6 options
<chrisparos> #Greece
<chrisparos> test\
<Pollyp> ioria: done!
<ioria> Pollyp are you sure you purge bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<Pollyp> ioria; yeo
<ioria> Pollyp ifconfig ?
<k1l_> !nomodeset | newUbuntu
<ubottu> newUbuntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<uguisu> hello
<Pollyp> ioria: http://termbin.com/0c3f
<Bashing-om> newUbuntu: To gain the boot options menu. As sson as the 'bios' scrren clears, depress the right shift key -> language screen; escape key to accept the defaults -> boot options screen . F^ key now available to select the boot options .
<newUbuntu> ubottu, thanks for your response. I've seen that solution. I'll just upload a screenshot of my Ubuntu splash screen so you get an idea of what i'm talking about. There's no f1, f2, f3, or f6 options on boot page
<ubottu> newUbuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pollyp> ioria: wait
<Pollyp> ioria: wrong ipconfig
<ioria> ?
<k1l_> newUbuntu: you need to do that on grub. if you see the ubuntu logo its already too late
<Pollyp> ioria: http://termbin.com/lf27
<k1l_> newUbuntu: please see the link the bot gave you, it links to a forums post that explains it
<newUbuntu> yes, k1l the grub screen has no options to enter the parameters
<Pollyp> ioria: I sent the old ipconfig this is the new one
<k1l_> newUbuntu: press "e" at the line you want to edit
<Pollyp> ioria: one more just to be safe http://termbin.com/lf27 :P
<newUbuntu> Ok, I'll try that K1l. Thanks
<ioria> Pollyp i'm afraid that i  run out of idea
<newUbuntu> still, I'll upload an screen shot just so you get an idea of what my screen looks like
<ioria> Pollyp try your link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620&page=83&p=10248247#post10248247?    maybe luck
<Pollyp> ioria: haha thanks anyway!! should I reinstall kernel again?
<ioria> Pollyp follow the link, .... maybe Good luck , if you can come back let me know
<Pollyp> ioria: I will!
<ablest1980> hello i need some help
<ioria> Pollyp bye
<Pollyp> ioria: thanks a bunch
<Pollyp> Thanks to all of you that tried!
<ablest1980> i want to update to java 8 from terminal
<Guest51091> how to autologin xubuntu 14.4
<Guest51091> how to autologin xubuntu 14.4
<Qixzav> I have an internal hdd that I used Ubuntu's disks to format, but during the process the power went out, and now the drive wont show up in the menu. I've tried running sudo fdisk -l in the terminal, and still nothing. It shows up in bios, so I don't think it's the hardware. Any ideas?
<Guest51091> not sure qizav, any idea how to auto login with xubuntu?
<genii> Qixzav: Maybe make Ultimate Boot CD , boot to it, and use whatever low-level disk diagnostics are available on that CD for those specific makes of drives
<genii> !ubcd
<gzcwnk> :)
<Guest51091> genii do you know how to autologin on xubuntu?
<genii> Guest51091: Maybe ask in #xubuntu :)
<Qixzav> guest5109 I have no idea. I'm not well versed in xubuntu
<Guest51091> sorry in new to this, so it that a server?
<genii> Guest51091: #xubuntu is another channel here on the Freenode IRC network. You can join the channel usually by either clicking on the channel name in my message, or else: /join #xubuntu
<Pollyp> ioria: IT WORKED!!
<Qixzav> genii looks interesting. thanks for the suggestion
<genii> Qixzav: If motherboard sees it but fdisk doesn't, i think that's your best bet
<Pollyp> ioria: I dont know when or how it worked but it seemed to work, I have been checking wicd and there I couldnt find networks, but on the preinstalled network manager I found all wireless!
<Bashing-om> newUbuntu: Is your box EFI endowed ?
<newUbuntu> bashing-om i have no idea what EFI is sorry lol, I'm a noob. My laptop is about 6 year old
<anomonus2015> guys how do i save my screen brightness so its default value is very low compared to very high upon restart ?
<anomonus2015> im using ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  install redshift
<anomonus2015> redshift ?
<anomonus2015> redshift?
<Bashing-om> newUbuntu: The method to obtain the boot optioons screen differs with EFI. IF it is EFI then as soon as the ubuntu splash screen appears, depress the escape key . There is but a 3 second window of opportunity for the key to be rcognized .
<newUbuntu> Thanks, bashing om. I'm trying everything I can for the past two days to get the OS installed. I can't however post a screencap for you to take a look. I''m thinking about using my phone's camera but it's going to take a while. I'd upload my query on askubuntu.com. Thanks for your help anyway
<AndroidHacker> linux in general, do permissions follow a symlink, or does the symlink need a set of its own perms?
<anomonus2015> MonkeyDust, do you know how i can modify the grub 2 boot loader screen ?
<bekks> Symlinks always have 777.
<Bashing-om> newUbuntu: :) We are here to help . Whatever it may take . However, you got to work with us.
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  modify in what way?
<Guest51091> i cant figure out how to talk on #xubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Guest51091  type some text, then hit enter
<anomonus2015> MonkeyDust, i want to change the order of the options and remove some.
<AndroidHacker> so basically chmod has no effect on symlinks?
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anomonus2015> i want it too look more streamlined so advanced options,mem test need to go and only my OS options will remain but i wish to have them appear in a certain order
<anomonus2015> thx
<AndroidHacker> bekks, thanks for the info, so if i am correct chmod does not affect symlinks
<Bashing-om> anomonus2015: As you want to modify grub's boot menu, you will find this of interest : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<OerHeks> or something as Grub Customizer may be usefull
<anomonus2015> Bashing-om, thx for the link . creating custom menu from scratch seems quite involved
<Bashing-om> anomonus2015: Not really as involved as 1st appearance may seem. I have done it, and the result is pleasing.
<ghenup> hi
<anomonus2015> guys when using firefox in linux how can i speify that it rememebrs my open tabs so next time i open ff it restores them ?
<k1l_> anomonus2015: yes, its in the firefox settings
<anomonus2015> i cant find any sutable setting in the preferences
<anomonus2015> k1l_, can you tell me on which menu ?
<k1l_> anomonus2015: if you open the firefox settings on the first page, first drop-down menu. must be line 3
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  in Preferences > Gneral > When firefow starts
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: I also like this add-on though, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/session-manager/
<ghenup> @anomous: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-previous-session#w_configuring-session-restore
<ghenup> it should help you
<anomonus2015> ahh got it guys thanks for the asssist. simples when you know how
<ghenup> :)
<anomonus2015> SchrodingersScat, session manager would restore FF,IRC  etc if i shut down and restarted d for me ?
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: it will prompt you, iirc
<anomonus2015> ok .. now what would be a nice image for my grub 2 background. i know, thats highly personal and open o a matter of taste but what would you guys suggest ?
<anomonus2015> i dislike purple , just so you know
<anomonus2015> so ubuntu is a bit meh by theme at least
<anomonus2015> new question . how easy is it , is it possiable to download and install new themes for ubuntu ?
<compdoc> any background that includes scarlett johansson is appropriate
<k1l_> anomonus2015: find a theme for ubuntu that you like in the internet and see what the artist wants you to do to make it run.
<k1l_> anomonus2015: most times you can copy the package in a folder like ~/.themes/ or /usr/share/themes
<OerHeks> lots of themes and fonts in softwarecenter, webupd8 and such sites and the !theme factoid
<Bashing-om> anomonus2015: I liked " 050817-N-3488C-028.tga " One source : https://packages.debian.org/sid/all/grub2-splashimages/filelist .
<anomonus2015> guys when viewing a folder of images in ubuntu i get icons representing each jpg. can i make that a thumbnail ?
<anomonus2015> and if yes how ?
<anomonus2015> wait
<OerHeks> right top side ..
<anomonus2015> they appear as thumbnails now i ve copyed them to HD but on the NAS they were icons
<OerHeks> oh that is normal, you don't want that data traffic
<BBLLCC> name online services where students upload exams and so on, so other students can read em
<BBLLCC> i forgot where I have to download all my geology lessons
<k1l_> BBLLCC: you know that this is not the right channel for this.
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  mind: your parents got their grades without internet
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust++
<_X_C_V_B_> how do I force ubuntu to use a http proxy
<nicomachus> oh, right, that doesn't work here...
<vasi> Hello #Ubuntu!
<HartfordHobo13> Hello!
<andreb> hi all a silly question : how hard would it be to move from the free openstack ubuntu landscape to the paid version ??? I have asked this question on the askubuntu.com and have not gotten an answer back yet its been weeks since i asked
<HartfordHobo13> How is everyone today!?
<wileee> andreb, not a support issue persay, if you pay for something the price is on the web, contact the maintainers. You have to do the research.
<k1l_> andreb: i would ask canonical about that.
<wileee> really your wasting your time here on that is all I would be concerned about
<andreb> kii thanks i will find the channel and ask
<anomonus2015> guys can omeone tell me what is gnome ?
<andreb> anyone here using ubuntu openstack and landscape ?
<er9e> hello everyone, I was logging into my own site, and the browser froze as half-loaded (around the address bar was a grey area). the freeze took 10 sec and then I was logged out of the session without me doing nothing, and had to re-login. then, interestingly, launching the browser, I was already logged in to my website (which used to ask to log in again between sessions)
<wileee> andreb, No polling please
<anomonus2015> gnome?
<k1l_> !gnome | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<wileee> !gnome
<er9e> sorry, I meant that I was logged out of ubuntu session, and had to re-login..
<anomonus2015> !gnome
<anomonus2015> k1l_, what are we missing ?
<wileee> your research, a huge question is all
<anoob> i've been trying to install lxde but when i only see a gray screen: http://i.imgur.com/WtL8p3m.png?1. what information should i provide? ubuntu vivid armhf ...
<k1l_> !bot | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<er9e> is this familiar to anyone?
<andreb> wilee i am not polling... i want to use it.. just looking for someone who has implemeneted it.... trying to avoid any pit falls...
<k1l_> anomonus2015: see the bots messages. you asked what gnome is, i let the bot give you a short info and a link
<wileee> andreb, Sorry that is polling we are a support of actual issues channel, you seem to not be aware of the channels role. ;)
<wileee> andreb, If your having issues that is what we do.
<andreb> ok
<Homely_Girl> Hi, managed to update my 14.04 with apt-get last time I was here, except adobe flash isn't working, help please
<wileee> Homely_Girl, FF is blocking flash at this time.
<Homely_Girl> wileee, FF?
<wileee> firefox
<Homely_Girl> oh Firefox! lol
<MonkeyDust> Homely_Girl  and adobe will stop supporting flash for linux
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: flash is a real big security issue and now firefox made the step to let everyone know.
<Homely_Girl> MonkeyDust, So wot will we do?
<Homely_Girl> So what browser should I install?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: click on "i accept flash for this site" until flash is dead.
<squinty> windows side an update came through here.  not sure bout the linux side at the moment
<wileee> squinty, windows flash for firefox is the latest is all
<wileee> linux is not
<Homely_Girl> Thanks.
<Homely_Girl> Will it be the same for Chrome?
<wileee> does not seem to be, be careful is what we say Homely_Girl
<jonaas13> hax
<Homely_Girl> Thanks guys, until next issue xxx
 * Homely_Girl waves bye-bye!
<grief> hi
<jonaas13> Anyway I can still access the raspi-config to overblock the raspberry Pi 2?
<jonaas13> overclock*
<wileee> jonaas13, Is ubuntu involved at all?
<jonaas13> Ubuntu mate
<wileee> jonaas13, In what way?
<jonaas13> I got Ubuntu Mate installed as the image on the SD card
<wileee> jonaas13, Ah, cool, just tring figure out what's there, the channel needs to know is all.
<wileee> trying*
<jonaas13> Thanks for helping :), I got a Raspberry Pi 2 with Ubuntu mate installed, I'm trying to overclock it but the raspi-config doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu mate.
<jonaas13> Sorry I gtg now, thanks for your support anyway.
<leninrojas> hi hello
<wileee> k1l_, The FF vs adobe is like the old Hatfield and the McCoys western.
<leninrojas> can anybody help
<MonkeyDust> leninrojas  let's hear it
<wileee> leninrojas, Maybe if you give us your issues.
<zero> hu
<zero> hi
<k1l_> wileee: lets all cross fingers and hope flash will die
<wileee> 1
<wileee> +*
<leninrojas> how to configure apache in ubuntu some resourses maybe?
<k1l_> !lamp | leninrojas
<ubottu> leninrojas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
 * tgm4883 points out that the hatfields and mccoys was an actual feud
<k1l_> leninrojas: see the link from the bot ^
<wileee> tgm4883, Yes it is.
<MonkeyDust> leninrojas  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing_Apache_2
<leninrojas> thanks friends
<wileee> tgm4883, You are pretty smart, you have probably noticed the overabundance of cultural themes in the media. Leaves space for easy confirmation bias. ;)
<GJdan> is there a way to tell do-release-upgrade to upgrade to a specific version?
<MonkeyDust> GJdan  you can upgrade LTS -> LTS, if that's what's you mean
<k1l_> GJdan: can you name the versions from and to?
<GJdan> k1l_: 9.10 to whichever is the latest version still running php 5.4
<k1l_> GJdan: oh no.
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | GJdan
<ubottu> GJdan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> GJdan: you can only upgrade to the next one. until you are on a LTS, then you can upgrade to the next LTS if that is already released.
<k1l_> GJdan: but with 9.10, i would advise to make a new install. everything else will take 1o times longer, if it will work at all.
<GJdan> My hands are somewhat tied I'm afraid
<MonkeyDust> GJdan  fastest, easiest and cleanest is to backup and fresh install
<k1l_> GJdan: iirc you will need a 14.04
<GJdan> Oh, shite, that does sound terrible
<k1l_> GJdan: and 9.10 is a running security hell. i think a clean cut is the best solution. just show the chief the last "data robbed from $big_company" headlines and they will agree on a short outtake to do a fresh install
<borgcube>  #ipfp
<k1l_> and since 14.04 is LTS you will have 4 years left to plan the next upgrade :)
<anomonus2015> guys whats a nice dark theme to get for ubuntu 14.04. somthing easy on the eyes ?
<anomonus2015> maybe with some olvie green in it
<k1l_> anomonus2015: i bet the internet is full of that. just give it a search and find what suits you
<anomonus2015> i am fond of the old amstrad between monocrom and full color monitors
<xangua> anomonus2015: there is this ambiance theme in diferent color schemes in gnome-look.org
<xangua> ambiance and radiance
<Ethoscience> Hi.
<Ethoscience> I have a problem trying to read my external hdd.
<Ethoscience> it gives me this error message: http://gyazo.com/6753a7a8dbbfa179686bdac22c34d65d
<Ethoscience> the problem is in a JFS partition; it can't mount her. There is other partition (EXT3) which is read correctly
<circ-user-cpZRV> hello all! I would like to use a lightweight linux distro to try to revitalize a 2007 Macbook4,1. A wiki exists for this computer for versions extending up to Ubuntu 11.04. If possible I would like to use a newer distro. What do you recommend?
<Ethoscience> the JFS partition comes from a TV
<MonkeyDust> circ-user-cpZRV  puppy or dsl ... general linux questions in ##linux, tho
<k1l_> circ-user-cpZRV: if lightweight, then Lubuntu. if that is still a PPC cpu, then there should still be special isos for that.
<circ-user-cpZRV> Thanks MonkeyDust. Let me rephrase the question: Considering that there is no wiki for this model for a new version of Ubuntu, would you discourage me from using Ubuntu on this machine?
<circ-user-cpZRV> My concern is about lack of support and drivers etc.
<circ-user-cpZRV> (ok thanks for your help)
<Ethoscience> I think the problems is I don't have the package JFSutils, how can I get it?
<circ-user-cpZRV> Does anyone here have reason to believe that hardware which was supported in Version 11.04 will not be supported in 15.04?
<k1l_> circ-user-cpZRV: just give it a try.
<k1l_> circ-user-cpZRV: i would not bet a user with a 2007 macbook is online here right know to give you a exact answer.
<circ-user-cpZRV> k1l_ ok then, I will! I understand that... I just thought I'd do well to ask around a bit before wiping a friend's drive. Thanks for your response, and cheers!
<mladoux> *yawn*
<Guest23796> whois loki
<dreonthecrayon> Hi, can someone help my with some 404 errors I'm getting when doing sudo apt-get (something)?
<dreonthecrayon> me*
<cn28h> run apt-get update
<cn28h> then try again
<dreonthecrayon> thanks
<cn28h> sure
<dreonthecrayon> wow i looked at the log
<dreonthecrayon> i completely  overlooked the 'try sudo apt-get update'
<cn28h> ;p
<dreonthecrayon> whats the equivelant of javac on windows
<cn28h> javac.exe ?
<Guest48055> hey
<Guest48055> test
<dreonthecrayon> default-jdk right?
<dreonthecrayon> oh gosh brb
<protp> folks what are those restricted extras
<protp> like mp3 codec
<protp> can they be spyware?
<protp> since its binary
<d4rklit3>  hi
<d4rklit3> i just installed apache2 on my ubuntu 14 server
<d4rklit3> but it didn't seem to install the www-data group
<d4rklit3> strange it made the groups but the apache install didn't chown the www folder with them
<wileee> protp, It is codecs and your more likely to get spyed on the web.
<protp> wilee ty, so i can easily uninstall them?
<Matt_teni> is it better to report a problem on ubuntu forum or askubuntu on stackoverflow?
<protp> I am using them now to burn audio cd
<wileee> protp, sure.
<protp> sudo sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<protp> and is there an open source soft for mp3?
<OerHeks> Matt_teni, bug reports to launchpad please, the ubuntu-bug routine ends there too.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wileee> protp, The restricted extras have a de in the name at the start, lik sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wileee> like*
<OerHeks> Matt_teni, else if you seek help, ubuntuforum or askubuntu is a good start, or try us here?
<wileee> protp, the restricred are open source except for  the ms fonts, which you can refuse.
<protp> wilee then how come they say restricted? it refers to ms fonts only?
<protp> and how can I check if they are installed or not
<protp> thanks
<protp> I like linux more and more :D
<wileee> protp, Not sure why I think it is some codecs have been released by the original developers, it's a bit complex. I would only say don't get to caught up in spyware....etc, you are never invisible, nor perfect in your protection. ;)
<wileee> If someone wants you you will be gad
<wileee> had*
<protp> willee however its emotionally pleasant for me at the moment
<protp> to use open source
<protp> :D
<OerHeks> protp, have fun
<wileee> protp, Good. ;)
<protp> weird thing - now that I burned 2 audio tracks
<protp> disk is kinda not showing any data on it
<protp> it says no media in disk
<protp> *disks
<wileee> protp, Give us a little outline of the ubuntu release and app your using
<protp> 14.04.02 64 bit
<protp> Xfburn
<wileee> protp, Cool, that probably helps, not an area I can do more than google and ask questions is all.
<protp> it loads it now saying open blank cd
<protp> wilee also yes how to check if ms fonts are installed?
<protp> at least I can fix that one :D
<OerHeks> install synaptic, a detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.3 (vivid), package size 1345 kB, installed size 7685 kB
<wileee> protp, When you installed the extras you would have had to say yes to their install
<protp> i did
<wileee> but OerHeks has given you great info to look
<protp> also You can't mount a blank CD, it has no filesystem on it. You can't mount an audio CD, same reason.
<protp> hehe simple :D
<protp> so if I cant mount it linux cant play it
<protp> when I installed extra I clicked yes for ms fonts, however it said it failed to download it
<protp> so I left it at it
<wileee> protp, INstall synaptic and look
<protp> oki
<protp> its already installed
<protp> ty, fonts are found and removed
<amicrawler> so where were we
<amicrawler> oh yeah
<amicrawler> i needed help can some one tell me what i neededif i send a snap shot on whats going on ?
<amicrawler> and if so where do i send it
<anomonus2015> hy guys how cAN i disable the bing sound or drum sound when i first get to the ubuntu desktop ?
<mojtaba> Hi I am trying to ssh to some machine, but I get this error: Too many authentication failures for comp1. Does anybody know what should I do:
<mojtaba> ?
<reisio> mojtaba: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22ssh%22%20%22too%20many%20authentication%20failures%22
<mojtaba> reisio: thx. I will check it.
<wileee> anomonus2015, settings-sound-sound affect, it turn off all sounds is all.
<wileee> turns*
<amicrawler> i have black borders around all my applications
<amicrawler> can any body help?
<wileee> amicrawler, You've been at this for days, why don;t you just reinstall?
<mojtaba> reisio: the problem is that, this one does not have key. I am using password-less ssh for other machines though.
<anomonus2015> wileee i dont wish to turn of al sounds :/ can i replace the login drum sound perhaps ? wheres it stored ?
<bindi> hi, how can i accept multicast packets on ubuntu/iptables? not sure if offtopic..
<wileee> anomonus2015, Not sure I turn all sounds off first is all.
<bindi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11890464/ tried this, no go
<Moonlightning> I seem to have broken lightdm. Trying to log in as a guest gives me a solid blue screen; trying to log in as myself gives me a mostly black screen with an odd version of a dialog asking if I want to upgrade to Vivid Vervet.
<Moonlightning> It's odd in that it has no title bar or border of any kind—it's a perfect rectangle. And the buttons look less…textured, than they normally are.
<wileee> anomonus2015, I think at that gui you can change the sound system wide, not sure it affects that area you need changed.
<Moonlightning> I've tried reinstalling it (apt-get install --reinstall lightdm), but that doesn't seem to have changed anything. Any other ideas?
<anomonus2015> wileee, found this . http://askubuntu.com/questions/24946/how-do-i-disable-the-drum-beat-sound-on-the-login-screen
<wileee> !lightdm
<mojtaba> eisio: the problem is that, this one does not have key. I am using password-less ssh for other machines though.
<wileee> Moonlightning, You don't reinstall it there is a command to reload it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM   seems like a guess though.
<wileee> anomonus2015, A lot of options there, I use the ubuntu tweak tool, it's from a ppa, which are not supported here is all.
<Moonlightning> wileee: reload?
<wileee> Moonlightning, read the wiki, you should of found first.
#ubuntu 2015-07-17
<Moonlightning> wileee: Most of it seems irrelevant from my skimming. The last section lists restarting it as a troubleshooting step; is that what you're referring to?
<k82wong> Hi, I screwed up my apt-get; apt-get update pulls hash sum errors. How do I correct this? I've tried rewriting sources.list, removing /var/lib/apt/list, but it doesn'twork
<k82wong> I'm on a way older version of ubuntu,though
<amicrawler> here is what is happening  can any body help http://picpaste.com/5QyokK8k.png
<wileee> Moonlightning, At this point you have a theory of the problem, I let you know that reinstalling it is not the issue, you had not mentioned removing or using gdm instead. The issue I have is what have you done to get here and how is lightdm involved?
<wileee> k82wong, What release?
<amicrawler> im using  14.04
<amicrawler> 64bit
<Moonlightning> wileee: Fair enough. This started after I installed and then removed the proprietary Flash.
<amicrawler> this started after install intel driver
<Moonlightning> Also worth mentioning that I have a /Failure to download extra data files/ dialog up for…Flash. :P
<amicrawler> video
<wileee> Moonlightning, pepperflash? this is linux
<Moonlightning> i.e the flashplugin-installer plugin
<Moonlightning> package *
<wileee> Moonlightning, Hmm, not sure on that seems unrelated, but that may be my limitations.
<k82wong> wileee: 12.04
<amicrawler> does any body know how to help me
<amicrawler> with my issue
<wileee> k82wong, Cool you are under support. Is wait you seeing in the update packaged held?
<wileee> what*
<k82wong> wileee: I'm not sure what that means, but it says the hash sums are mismatched
<amicrawler> http://picpaste.com/5QyokK8k.png
<wileee> k82wong, Can you post a pastebin of what you see including all of it.
<amicrawler> http://picpaste.com/5QyokK8k.png
<amicrawler> here is my issue
<amicrawler> can any body help me
<OerHeks> "youtube" issue with flash?
<amicrawler> just use html5
<wileee> got a flash update form the repos no blocked here now
<wileee> from*
<amicrawler> and be done with it
<OerHeks> So you answered your own question. great
<shbm> hello
<amicrawler> hello
<shbm> can anyone tell me how to check if I can post in a channel without sending anything?
<amicrawler> does any body have any idea how to fix this
<Guest32932> I have a box I cant get dns to resolve on.  I  have tried both dhcp and manual settings. with dhcp the resolv.conf gets populated with the correct name servers but I still cant resolve anything.
<k82wong> wileee: give me a second let me pipe it
<Guest32932> its ubuntu 14.04,
<wileee> k82wong, cool, you can pastebinit if you want
<amicrawler> yes 14.04
<amicrawler> http://picpaste.com/5QyokK8k.png
<amicrawler> wileee can you look at this
<amicrawler> http://picpaste.com/5QyokK8k.png
<amicrawler> tell me what you think
<wileee> amicrawler, I did, not sure, I just wonder why you don;t just reinstall. If you have no accurate lead up to this in what you did, you probably gonna be reinstalling at some point, just an opinion.
<wileee> your*
<amicrawler> i cant
<k82wong> wileee: http://www.lick.moe/paste/ccfbea4df47dc4616d1f840255b89168
<amicrawler> no thumb drive
<amicrawler> or fast internet
<amicrawler> willee installed intel drivers
<amicrawler> was getting flickering
<mojtaba> I am trying to configure ssh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11890536/ but it gives me the following error. line 3: Bad configuration option: identifyfile  Does anyone know what should I do?
<amicrawler> then did driver update
<amicrawler> and wa la
<amicrawler> not sure how to install the correct driver for family mobile 4 intel driver
<amicrawler> i have ubunut  14.04
<wileee> k82wong, Not sure what this issue is, not seen that error "W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ports.ubuntu.com_ubuntu-ports_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch" before, probably an easy fix just hang for help. ;)
<wileee> k82wong, I would try changing mirrors in software & sources as a first start if it were me.
<amicrawler> have 14.04 lts
<k82wong> thanks man ^_^
<wileee> k82wong, No prob, your on the right track. ;)
<amicrawler> how do i upgrade distro
<amicrawler> so can goto 15
<wileee> amicrawler, You would have to go through all releases between 14.10 is days from eol
<wileee> amicrawler, Have you tried install another DE like lubuntu or checked if the guest is the same?
<amicrawler> guest is same
<mojtaba> I am trying to configure ssh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11890536/ but it gives me the following error. line 3: Bad configuration option: identifyfile  Does anyone know what should I do?
<amicrawler> its like compz not working right
<wileee> amicrawler, First thing I do if a DE goes south and I can't fix it fast is install another, however whatever is happening may be there as well, worth checking I would think.
<wileee> amicrawler, YOU can reset compiz
<amicrawler> DE?
<wileee> desktop
<amicrawler> my loging goes black
<amicrawler> can not see the term in gui  just a black screen
<amicrawler> half to do a alt f1
<wileee> amicrawler, I'm pretty sure you have been helped by the best on this channel, not me of course whom are here daily.
<wileee> IT pro's not much gets past them
<amicrawler> who in this room is IT
<wileee> many no ones gonna cop to it
<wileee> amicrawler, I do wish you the best, just a bummer to see someone sorta waddle in an issue is all. ;)
<amicrawler> http://picpaste.com/trt9g4KT.png
<reisio> amicrawler: looks like your compositor is awol
<reisio> possibly because your graphics driver isn't right/config'd right
<reisio> or possibly just because your compositor (or window manager) is buggy
<amicrawler> can you help me config it right ?
<amicrawler> i did build essentials said it all up to date
<reisio> amicrawler: build essentials for what?
<amicrawler> video
<amicrawler> xorg
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to ssh for host3 which does not have public/private keys. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11890575/  but I get the following error: Too many authentication failures for host3 Do you know what should I do?
<reisio> amicrawler: what's the graphics device? & the driver?
<amicrawler> intel
<amicrawler> mobile 4 rev 9 chip set
<amicrawler> laptop
<amicrawler> intel
<reisio> not all intels are ideally suited for compositing
<dreonthecrayon> Hi, I have a Geforce GTC 660M graphics card. on details it says im using Intel® Ivybridge Mobile. How do I make ubuntu use my Nvidia card
<amicrawler> lenova 3000 g530
<notaeon> dreonthecrayon: sounds like you need to use something like bumblebee
<amicrawler> can i get xserver to come up so i can config like in freebsd
<notaeon> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<notaeon> dreonthecrayon: but i'm not really up to date on nvidia and intel gpu switching so this may be old info
<dreonthecrayon> what exactly does bumblebee do
<reisio> dreonthecrayon: makes nvidia optimus work
<notaeon> dreonthecrayon: allow switching between the gpus after boot, having this system was designded to save battery life by using the intel igpu when in wasn't needed
<pugtor> Does anyone know how I can make a sed statement replace instances of    i = 1, i = 2, i = 4000   but ignore i = 1+1, i = 2+1, etc? I've tried tons of ways and nothing. :-/
<notaeon> and it was only officially supported in windows
<dreonthecrayon> is Geforce GTX optimus?
<notaeon> dreonthecrayon: well since you have both in a laptop i'd assume so
<dreonthecrayon> kk
<Bashing-om> !nvidia-prime
<amicrawler> resiso any ideas
<jamesd_> pugtor: convert the , into line endings, pass into sed and have it delete lines with +'s in them.. not + will have to be escaped i think its a wildcard in regrexes
<zorlac> Hello all
<amicrawler> is there a way to get my card back to default
<pugtor> Ha, those were just examples. I want it to match    i = anyamountofdigits, but not match i = i+1
<wileee> dreonthecrayon, Be sure you use the mean, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<dreonthecrayon> i am
<wileee> dreonthecrayon, There have been 2 dual card possibilities, one is the latest, not sure which.
<dreonthecrayon> what is universe and multiverse
<dreonthecrayon> can i just make it only run my GTX?
<chaker> Hi I'm having this error while trying to install weechat 1.2 ' weechat : Depends: weechat-curses (>= 1.2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<chaker> '
<notaeon> dreonthecrayon: yes i think that is possible but again not great for battery life
<dreonthecrayon> my battery is broken anyways
<dreonthecrayon> when i unplug it it shuts down
<dreonthecrayon> so idc lol
<dreonthecrayon> i spilt water on it
<wileee> chaker, This a ubuntu repo install?
<wileee> or a tar or another
<chaker> wileee: I'am using apt-get
<wileee> chaker, right, no ppa? no third party, just trying to see why an error.
<wileee> chaker, Is there a link you are using?
<Bashing-om> dreonthecrayon: What release are you running ? Might consider (14.04) installing the Nvidia recommended 352 driver from PPA along with nvidia-prime to control the graphics sets .
<chaker> i'm using : https://weechat.org/ubuntu utopic main
<MO_Handes> how to make sudo not ask for password when running commands?
<chaker> And I'm following the instruction at this link : https://weechat.org/download/debian/files/#ubuntu_utopic_1.2-1_amd64
<wileee> chaker, That is a bunk page here, however I see a weechat 1.2 in a tar download.
<deweytechpro> MO_Handes sudo -i
<wileee> chaker, Never install debian in ubuntu or anything but debian.
<chaker> wileee: sorry, but I didn't understand what you mean
<wileee> chaker, appears to be a ubuntu build, from debian, my mistake there. However it is not supported but when you add 3rd parties you can have dependency issues, I would just install from ubuntu, that is supported here.
<wileee> from a debian package that is not by debian
<awesomess3> Firefox 39.0 on Xubuntu 14.04 crashes on start-up but starts fine, do you guys already know this?
<jamesd_> MO_Handes: man sudoers     search for NOPASSWD
<chaker> But the problem that ubuntu official repo have only 0.4 version and the current stable version is 1.2
<wileee> awesomess3, Youhave FF as an autostart? Try delaying it
<awesomess3> wileee, what is an autostart?
<wileee> chaker, Sure, you have to weigh if you want support here at least.
<wileee> awesomess3, "Firefox 39.0 on Xubuntu 14.04 crashes on start-up but starts fine" I read this that you have as it sounds have FF automatically starting when you hit the desktop.
<awesomess3> wileee, oh no. I mean by "start up" as when I hit the browser button.
<wileee> awesomess3, okay than what does "but starts fine" mean
<awesomess3> wileee, the crash report window shows up but later like 2 seconds the Firefox window shows up as normal.
<chaker> Thanks wileee. For now I will remove the thirdparty repo and continue using 0.4
<wileee> awesomess3, Ah, you see a crash gui, have you looked at it?
<awesomess3> wileee, I can't remember what it said xD. This only happens the very first time I start Firefox 39.0....so...yeah :(
<wileee> awesomess3, I guess your question is if we are seeing this, I have'nt seen it here as of yet.
<wileee> awesomess3, I run my FF not saving anything, however I once in a while have to do a reset, If I've loaded the addons, and removed some.
<awesomess3> wileee, I start Firefox with a fresh Xubuntu 14.04 liveCD setup wileee
<MO_Handes> do I need to do anything for the /etc/sudoers file be reread and use the new version after edit?
<wileee> awesomess3, Ah, well that is a funky environment, things are running really s     l     o     w
<awesomess3> wileee, what's running really slow?
<wileee> awesomess3, A live cd or usb
<awesomess3> wileee, not for me. everything is running fast.
<wileee> awesomess3, must be magic, basic physics disagrees.
<awesomess3> wileee, usb 3.0 to the rescue :D
<wileee> closer but still so far ;)
<awesomess3> wileee, once everything is in memory everything goes fast
<awesomess3> RAM memory that is
<wileee> I know how it works
<wileee> you want speed install it to an external
<wileee> internal*
<awesomess3> wileee, I'm 28% sure you know you're lying when you say liveUSB is slow.
<Guest48094> oi
<wileee> awesomess3, Really, heh, maybe you will actually do the research on how fast an internal vs external vs cd vs usb runs in data speed.
<awesomess3> wileee, I use liveUSB on a daily basis.
<wileee> awesomess3, This is a peer reviewed channel If I lie to you I will be called on it. ;)
<squinty> awesomess3,  read the channel rules please   absolutely no need for anyone to be calling anyone a liar
<awesomess3> squinty, you're 28% correct
<squinty> awesomess3,  keep it up and a mod will take care of you.  mature up please
<amicrawler|2> ok this is funny  ubunut 14.04  no black borders in ligth gui
<amicrawler|2> but in gdm and unity  black broders
<amicrawler|2> A round application s
<wileee> amicrawler|2, You mean lightdm is good?
<amicrawler|2> let me log out brb
<amicrawler|2> using openbox
<amicrawler|2> no borders
<amicrawler|2> like i was showing
<wileee> amicrawler|2, Much simpler X
<amicrawler|2> but in ubunut default gui  black borders
<amicrawler|2> so it is a ubunut issue
<amicrawler|2> with lightdm
<amicrawler|2> is  there a way to fix this
<amicrawler|2> with reinstall
<amicrawler|2> with out reinstall
<extremez3r0> hi Guys. I'm with ubuntu 15.04, nvidia 440 gt, lg flatron w1952TQ connected using VGA cable, my videocard has an HDMI output , my monitor don't . I can't put this monitor to work with 1440x900. I've tried xrandr. And i'm a bit drunk
<extremez3r0> Ive already read man, help, tutorials, ... but no way. xrandr don't help setup this... I don't know more what can I do.
<extremez3r0>   
<extremez3r0> someone please, help  - https://gist.github.com/gabrsar/6f8cfb0501de29f5e8e8
<jamesd_> extremez3r0: you can get a hdmi to dvi  connector or even  vga if you don't have anything better
<extremez3r0> i don't have a DVI cable, nor the adapter :/
<tammyt> linux idiot here, I have a server overseas that I can't seem to boot normally anymore. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit. I was working on it last july 7th. went to check in on it yesturday and no relys to ICMP or SSH. I used the web portal to boot to a recovery kernel (other partition) and it looks like it died later that night I was working on it (july 8th). Last time stamps in /var/log are from that night, even auth.log's last
<svetlana> message got cut off at 'auth.log's last'
<tammyt> cont: auth.log's last input was an hourly cron job. the directory /mnt/sda2/boot is empty... That's not normal... right?? Can anyone point me to a how to for re-creating the latest LTS kernel/grub/whatevers that need to be back in that directory?
<tammyt> I've used my webadmin portal to reboot my server a few times using the regular boot kernel, and still nothing at all is new in /var/log
<andre11> Hi, im making a new flash drive with ubuntu
<andre11> how should i partition it
<m82labs> CodePlex makes me want to kill.
<wileee> andre11, What are you going to use it for?
<wileee> and how big is it?
<wileee> andre11, Do you mean, your loading an iso to it what partition is needed?
<Guest32932> can not get dns to work on a ubuntu 14.04 box no matter what I do. cant upgrade because dns works.
<sysop2> can not get dns to work on a ubuntu 14.04 box no matter what I do. cant upgrade because dns works.
<AndroidHacker> how the heck do i get the file manager to stop poppin up when i insert a usb drive
<sysop2> removed network mananger and resolvconf setup nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces
<sysop2> rebooted and still nothing works. I even tried dig google.com @KNOWN_GOOD_DNS_SERVER_IPADDRESS
<AndroidHacker> are you using a dekstop distro?
<sysop2> yes.
<AndroidHacker> and your trying to use /etc/network/interfaces correct? if so, did you disable the GUI counterpart
<wileee> AndroidHacker, I have mine set to not mount, the pop up can be turned off with notifications off I think
<AndroidHacker> i figured it out wileee thanks.. it was a setting in dconf
<sysop2> yes I removed network-manager and its gui too.
<wileee> AndroidHacker, Cool yeah dconf, makes sense
<Bashing-om> sysop2: A thought ; /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf >> managed=true ??
<AndroidHacker> it was like auto-mount-auto-open or somethin
<sysop2> already removed network manger and since I dont have dns I cant get it back.
<wileee> I think I turned off the automount ythere
<AndroidHacker> yea
<sysop2> I did try setting it to manual ip settings in network manager gui before I removed it and got nothing.
<AndroidHacker> sysop2, what exactly is the problem? im not sure i understand
<sysop2> if I try to resolve any domain name via dns it says it cant reach the servers. yet all the other boxes on my network have no problem reaching the dns servers.
<sysop2> now avahi works perfectly. but not external dns servers.
<AndroidHacker> oh ok.. then it MUST be some config problem on ur box
<AndroidHacker> looks like someone needs SASL
<sysop2> ok, so where do I check.
<sysop2> I have the dns servers configured in network/interefaces.
<kobe> who use zorin os here?
<bencc> when trying to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer I'm getting an error: E: Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe  Hash Sum mismatch
<AndroidHacker> zorin blows
<AndroidHacker> sysop2, pastebin ur etc/net/intfces file
<sysop2> sure.
<kobe> what u mean blows?
<AndroidHacker> have u tried just a simple "ping google.com"
<AndroidHacker> why would you use some off brand ubuntu clone with no community
<Bashing-om> sysop2: Do you still have this file on your system " /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf " ??
<wileee> bencc, You get the same on an apt-get from the ubuntu repos?
<wileee> bencc, Another user mentioned an issue with it on a restricted-extras install
<kobe> ok i get it, just trying different linux distribution  and i find this one fit for me
<tammyt> anyone willing to take on a charity case? :(
<notaeon> tammyt: ask and find out
<wileee> kobe, People love to group up so they can marginalize others, follow your bliss. ;)
<sysop2> http://pastebin.com/Dc38BPTC
<bencc> wileee: what do you mean by a restricted-extras install?
<tammyt> notaeon: I did above
<AndroidHacker> bencc, the repo
<wileee> bencc, That is a codec package most install, it has that ms font package in it.
<sysop2> I removed networkmanager
<sysop2> so no
<bencc> wileee: so I'll get the same error because the hash was changed?
<bencc> wileee: any other way to install the fonts?
<AndroidHacker> sysop2, dont know if it will matter, but i see no gateway
<sysop2> that is something let me add that.
<sysop2> thanks
<wileee> bencc, We would not really know why there is a hash issue, generally these things resolve in a couple of days. However you want to be sure it's not just a bad repo, additionally that is not a preferred install source, it is in the ubuntu repos.
<AndroidHacker> if its something you need badly, just go download it elsewhere
<AndroidHacker> find a deb package or somethin
<AndroidHacker> sysop2, any luck?
<mestre> oi
<bencc> wileee: isn't there another package or place to find the fonts?
<AndroidHacker> also make sure you ifdown and ifup eth0 to make it reload the interfaces
<AndroidHacker> sysop2,
<AndroidHacker> thats what i just said
<wileee> bencc, Can't really say, sorry, I would just hang for the repos to get it corrected, but I have windows and word if needed.
<sysop2> rebooting to be safe. but I had a getwrok setup in the gui before so I am not sure why it stopped working in the first place.  I switched from a netgear router to an ubuntu box as my router runing isc dhcp and it has not worked ever since. infact none of my dhcp only devices work anymore, but that is a different problem for a different night.
<sysop2> I meant gateway
<AndroidHacker> sysop2, then i would likely say something else is going on if its multiple issues
<sysop2> well all my other boxes I swtiched to manual ip and dns works.
<AndroidHacker> oh ok
<AndroidHacker> well maybe the gateway fixed it
<AndroidHacker> well see
<sysop2> hopefully brb
<sysop2> YES!!! THANKS!!! THANKS!!! THANKS!!!
<AndroidHacker> no problem buddy
<AndroidHacker> im glad i could help
<AndroidHacker> =]
<sysop2> going to upgrade it and readd network manger and stuff.
<AndroidHacker> awesome
<AndroidHacker> so everything seems to be ok now?
<mestre> alguem br ?
<sysop2> it resolves so its much better than before. the other stuff I think I can fix.
<AndroidHacker> wileee, from experience i would not edit anything super important between different word processing softwares, like MS word -> libreword
<AndroidHacker> shit gets jacked around and its not truely compatible
<notaeon> !portuguese | mestre
<ubottu> mestre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wileee> AndroidHacker, That is why I have both. ;) I have to write long complex grad papers, I only use word to honest there.
<wileee> to be*
<Ethoscience> Hi
<xtpeeps> Hi
<tammyt> oh hai
<Ethoscience> :P
<Ethoscience> nya
<xtpeeps> Hi all
<Ethoscience> I have a problem reading a hdd on kubuntu, it gives me this error message: http://gyazo.com/6753a7a8dbbfa179686bdac22c34d65d
<tammyt> I don't wan't your hi's, I want you to help me with my problem damn-it. :P
<Ethoscience> The hard disk is in jsf system.
<wileee> Ethoscience, Use a link we can reed without joining
<cuken> Hello all
<Ethoscience> wileee how?
<Ethoscience> to read a link you have to join on him
<reisio> 'lo
<wileee> Ethoscience, Is that the error at the top?
<Ethoscience> yeah
<Ethoscience> The hard disk was working on a TV lcd
<Ethoscience> so the TV formated it in JSF system
<wileee> Ethoscience, Not sure myself.
<AndroidHacker> wileee, yea.. tbh word is the king no matter wat ppl say. and majority of normal/everday people use ms word
<wileee> AndroidHacker, I have to as all the papers are emailed and who knows what is the other end, unlikely linux except in the servers getting there. ;)
<AndroidHacker> exactly
<AndroidHacker> i definitely would not be writing college papers with open/libre office
<wileee> undergrad printed was not an issue
<AndroidHacker> oh your in grad school
<AndroidHacker> nice
<wileee> when I feel like working on it yeah
<AndroidHacker> lol
<AndroidHacker> i didnt even finish my bachelors
<wileee> one more off topic, I went as a late adult, it was so easy I barely had to try in the undergrad.
<sysop2> I quite my senior year of college and now I work for a major research university. take that career consoler.
<reisio> heh
<tammyt> lol
<Cuken>  /msg NickServ identify uken1234
<Cuken> lkjlkj
<reisio> that string of chars cannot be improved upon
<sysop2> in my younger days I would already be you cuken!
<TommyThunb> Good evening, morning, and afternoon folks.
<reisio> evenin'
<xtpeeps> Oh man u type the code in the channel
<xtpeeps> Morning
<TommyThunb> So I've got Ubuntu on a thumb drive, but anytime I boot from it is is fresh, like I might as well be running from a DVD...  Isn't it possible to have a desktop that saves from boot to boot?
<AndroidHacker> evening to ya
<AndroidHacker> TommyThunb, persistance file
<AndroidHacker> what app did u use to create the flash drive buntu?
<TommyThunb> Awesome, thanks.
<xtpeeps> Hi another part of the earth.
<TommyThunb> I dunno, this is a Thumb drive I setup about 6 months ago...  I don't remember what I did.  I set and forget.
<TommyThunb> I suspect just the "persistence file" hint will be the lead I need.
<AndroidHacker> TommyThunb, if your already running linux you can use unetbootin.. if your on windows you can use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Kali_Yuga> sometimes Ingame my sounds just turns off any idea why??
<Kali_Yuga> or do I click anything wrong it's really annoying sometimes
 * TommyThunb wonders what game kali_yuga is talking about.
<Kali_Yuga> In seperate games
<AndroidHacker> TommyThunb, there will be an option on both programs to create a "persistence file".. thats the key
<Guest50549> HOLA
<Kali_Yuga> it's like a bug hard to explain
<xtpeeps> Kali!
<Kali_Yuga> I think I ask in playonlinux
<AndroidHacker> ubuntu definitely does not have the best sound support
<reisio> has the same sound support as any other GNU/Linux distro
<Kali_Yuga> I think better than windows
<xtpeeps> Oh I agree
<Kali_Yuga> windows has no support somehow
<AndroidHacker> oh if your running a game with wine then thats another story
<TommyThunb> Thanks a ton Androidhacker.  I could have googled around all night and not figured that out.
<AndroidHacker> TommyThunb, no problem man
<Kali_Yuga> should I ask in PlayonLinux ??
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: investigate why your sounds goes off, in syslog or dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: or tail -f /var/log/syslog while you gaming
<AndroidHacker> be warned though - sometimes just because you create the persistence file, doesnt mean it automagically works.. sometimes you will need to manually enable it. just do a little google-fu if you need some assitance
<reisio> that is an [sic] hilarious nick, though :p
<wileee> tommytune tommtune
<TommyThunb> Well, I'm going to have to boot my Winders to rebuild this thumb drive.  Thanks again Androidhacker.
<bhundven> hello, trying to get MAAS up on ubuntu 15.04 server. I forgot to setup my secondary network interface before installing maas. I ran dpkg-reconfigure on all the maas packages, but it still doesn't see it. google tells me it is automatically found during install.
<lotuspsychje> !maas | bhundven
<ubottu> bhundven: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<Moonlightning> Oops.
<reisio> !muchomaas
<Moonlightning> I was in the middle of upgrading to Vivid Vervet using `do-release-upgrade`…was editing a config file using `vim` and tried to end an insert with control-c, which actually seems to have killed do-release-upgrade.
<katsumeblisk> Is there  a channel for developing Ubuntu apps?
<lotuspsychje> katsumeblisk: ubuntu touch apps?
<katsumeblisk> lotuspsychje: desktop apps for unity
<katsumeblisk> forgot Ubuntu existed for phones and should've specified
<lotuspsychje> katsumeblisk: #ubuntu-devel is for developing
<katsumeblisk> lotuspsychje: Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !touch | katsumeblisk for ubuntu phone apps
<ubottu> katsumeblisk for ubuntu phone apps: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wileee> Moonlightning, My guess still running, but your at the controls. If in the download and stopped no biggie, your sources have been changed is all.
<wileee> Moonlightning, Make sure you as vanilla as possible as for as no 3rd party repos on or their packages in your OS.
<wileee> you're
<zzo38> I am trying to install the Command-line Ubuntu from a CD
<zzo38> But it always says partition failed
<zzo38> I tried ext4 and ext3 and both are failed.
<wileee> zzo38, server or mini?
<zzo38> The command-line version; someone else recorded the CD for me
<zzo38> Let me see what it says
<zzo38> How do I check? I tried uname -a and it says: 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP
<zzo38> I don't know what it means?
<Moonlightning> wileee: if it's still running, how do I get it back to the foreground?
<wileee> zzo38, I would just describe how your creating the partitions, is it a command line or a simple gui, to the channel.
<zzo38> (I failed to install Windows too; I tried. Nevertheless the computer originally had Windows but someone else's installation and now this computer is given to me to use instead)
<zzo38> I used the built-in menu in the installer to create the partition
<zzo38> It says there is 2 partitions, ext4 partition and swap partition, but when I pushed send then it failed to create a filesystem. I tried changing it to ext3 but that also failed
<wileee> Moonlightning, Not sure, I never upgrade releases.
<wileee> zzo38, I would get a live ubuntu, you will have an easier time figuring this out, especially here.
<zzo38> I don't want X though and whoever recorded the CD is now gone, I am currently on a different computer, with Windows
<wileee> Moonlightning, If it were me since it seemed to be in the download, and your asked to proceed to an upload, I would see if running and kill it if needed, kinda a rough way is all.
<Moonlightning> I think it was past the download, given that it had started to ask about replacing config files.
<Moonlightning> Packages are generally all downloaded /before/ any of that stuff happens, yeah?
<wileee> Moonlightning, And that's why you were editing, no idea here.
<wileee> as far as "I" know
<zzo38> O, and what command to check the MAC address?
<Moonlightning> I can see that it's still running, but I'm afraid to just outright kill it.
<Moonlightning> There's a /vivid -> dpkg -> zsh -> vim/ branch in pstree. That's gotta be it.
<zzo38> The network configuration and download stuff before the partitions all passed OK.
<wileee> Moonlightning, I would not kill the install.
<Moonlightning> Yeah.
<wileee> as of yet if it's running not stuck
<Moonlightning> I wonder what would happen if I killed the vim or zsh subprocesses.
<wileee> zzo38, Sounds like the mini cd a netload.
<Moonlightning> …this is weird. I swear the shell in the foreground is the one that I invoked do-release-upgrade from.
<zzo38> O, OK, so how do I fix that then?
<Moonlightning> Because the shell it dropped me into so I could fix the config conflict was a root shell (though, oddly, it was zsh and seemed to use my shell config)
<zzo38> I still want to also know what command I can use to check what the MAC address is.
<Ben64> zzo38: ifconfig
<zzo38> I already tried ifconfig and it doesn't exist
<wileee> zzo38, Since you have had issues with windows and now ubuntu, I would get a live cd, one with a desktop and investigate the HD, can be done maybe from that cd but you need someone who knows how and will instruct you.
<Ben64> zzo38: then you're typing it incorrectly
<zzo38> I typed it properly and it doesn't work.
<zzo38> Is that program not installed before the system is finished being installed?
<bumblebee> sudo ifconfig
<Ben64> zzo38: its always installed
<Ben64> bumblebee: doesn't require sudo
<zzo38> I am already running as root, I don't need sudo
<Ben64> why are you running as root
<jayjo> I don't know if this is an OS question or a networking question: If I run a program that is analyzing data from a local machine, will I notice a speed increase with connecting to localhost or the internal ip?/why is this
<zzo38> But, I tried it, I typed it in properly and it does not work! Other commands such as ls and fdisk are working
<CheekyGu> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<HOTTIE> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<Picard> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<manee> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<zzo38> The system isn't finished installing yet, that is why I am running as root
<Ben64> zzo38: that doesn't make sense
<Ben64> zzo38: can you explain what you're doing, how you got to the point you're at now, and what you're trying to accomplish
<zzo38> One thing I am trying to do is to set up the partitions, but it says it cannot create the file system. The other thing I am trying to do is to figure out the MAC address, but I suppose that can wait if necessary...
<Guest27207> Hi
<Moonlightning> …oh. Looks like the upgrader process got adopted by init.
<zzo38> I did everything in the installer properly, including to tell what IP address, gateway, DNS, proxy server, timezone, keyboard layout, usernames, etc and now it is the partition menu, it is failing.
<Guest27207> So on my compueted I accidentally installed Ubuntu over. Windows
<Guest27207> And I'm pretty sure it deleted the hard drice
<Guest27207> Can I recover it?
<zzo38> Ben64: Does that explain it?
<zzo38> It is the 32-bit Linux, because the computer is the 32-bit computer.
<symbiosis> Howdy all.  Is the rc.local file the "proper" way to run the wpa_supplicant rules to attach to a wireless network on system boot?
<zzo38> I am having the problem!
 * Moonlightning blinks.
<Moonlightning> That was really weird. I SIGTERMmed the vim instance, and the shell I had exited too, tossing me back into the root shell.
<wileee> Guest27207, Are you in ubuntu?
<Moonlightning> At least I know where I am now. Whew.
<wileee> woot
<zzo38> However when I told it to create partitions, I only got ext4 and swap partition, neither set as a boot partition?
<Moonlightning> …argh, no, I definitely don't know where I am. >.<
<Moonlightning> I quit the root shell, expecting to be tossed back into the upgrade script, but instead, I got logged out of the tty.
<Moonlightning> The upgrade script is STILL apparently running, but I have no idea how to get that terminal back.
<Moonlightning> …no, wait, it doesn't /have/ a terminal anymore. Uh…
<zzo38> I think you need to push CTRL+ALT+F1 to get back the installer menu, at least that works for me
<Moonlightning> zzo38: was that directed to me?
<zzo38> I don't know
<zzo38> How do I fix the partition? The existing Windows installation (now deleted though, due to partitioning) work, and like I said it won't install Window either. I do have another hard drive with Windows but it won't work on this computer either, it says the hard drive configuration wrong. I try to put Linux instead
<reactormonk> Can I somehow ask apt which config files have been customized?
<reisio> what a good question
<zzo38> Like I said it is "3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP". What does that mean?
<svetlana> zzo38: It means you're running kernel release "3.19.0-15-generic", kernel version "#15-Ubuntu SMP <some time should be included here but you skipped it>". SMP means "shared memory multiprocessor".
<svetlana> zzo38: (thanks to `man uname' for providing me with this information).
<zzo38> I tried turning off Boot Virus Detection; maybe this will help
<zzo38> Could that be the problem?
<Mercury> Damn, I really need more disk space for sbuild chroots for building i386 packages, grr.
<zzo38> Well, I am restarting it and maybe it will help?
<svetlana> zzo38: I don't understand your problem. Would you like dual boot or single boot, and which hard drive would you like to use for it?
<zzo38> Single-boot, there is only one hard drive
<svetlana> What happens right now when you try to boot from that hard drive?
<zzo38> This time it detected DHCP even though I don't want DHCP (the router supports it, but I need a static LAN address for this computer; last time I was able to set that up)
<zzo38> The hard drive doesn't work when I try to boot from it, it just says error cannot boot from this hard drive
<VFDPrim> any one having problems with google earth loading
<VFDPrim> any one having problems with google earth loading
<svetlana> Where is he now? Ping timeout? Lovely.
<svetlana> VFDPrim: Is it a website? Can you install it locally?
<svetlana> Depending on the Internet when you can avoid it is bad.
<VFDPrim> i go right through there site and then it instulls through the store but only after you download it
<VFDPrim> it was working for me last week but now it opens and shuts down right away
<en1gma> i been trying to 'sudo apt-get update-usbids' and i keep getting errors. im on ubuntu 14.04 amd 64 desktop with only apt-get update && upgrade
<en1gma> where can i get that file i think i need it as my rt2800usb device (RT3572) isnt being read correctly
<en1gma> its a wifi usb adapter
<Ben64> en1gma: 'update-usbids' isn't a valid apt-get command
<easyOnMe> Ben64: are you a web developer
<Ben64> easyOnMe: just ask whatever question you want, as long as it is on topic here
<en1gma> Ben64 'sudo update-usbids' *
<en1gma> sorry bout the typo
<easyOnMe> reason I ask is that I have some issues currently some symbols do not come out well when rendered on the online web server but on my laptop it does especially "₵" symbol
<Ben64> en1gma: whats the error
<en1gma> it shows where the file comes from but i hoping someone might have it already
<easyOnMe> I do not know whether it has something to do with the OS
<easyOnMe> on my laptop I am currently using ubuntu on our company's online web server it is using ubuntu as well
<en1gma> http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids
<easyOnMe> but this two images differ yet they are running the same php code
<en1gma> sourceforge link is down it looks like
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/Zk7OwIb against this http://imgur.com/flldXBg
<Ben64> easyOnMe: you having trouble with displaying the currency sign for the Ghana Cedi?
<easyOnMe> Ben64: yup
<easyOnMe> or just render the cent symbol
<Ben64> that's what i was trying to point out, the symbol you used is for the Cedi, not cent
<easyOnMe> that is all I want to do when I run the code on my local server it works but on the online web server it does not show instead it converts the cent symbol into a question mark
<Ben64> it's still not a cent symbol
<easyOnMe> what is weird is the my laptop runs on ubuntu 14 which is the same as the online web server ubuntu 14 as well
<vagrant__> \quit
<sparr> These instructions worked for me in Ubuntu 15.04 with Unity and then with XFCE, but do not work for me in Xubuntu 15.04 installed with different options for driver and update download/install. How can I find out why and fix it? http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<annoymouse> hey
<annoymouse> I need a script to run every 2970 seconds
<annoymouse> I know crontab has one minute precision
<annoymouse> What alternatives do I have?
<easyOnMe> Ben64: I still tried to print the cent symbol
<easyOnMe> the outcome is still the same
<easyOnMe> it the web server does not print out the cent symbol correctly but changes it into another character of question mark symbol
<easyOnMe> this time with a black diamond background
<easyOnMe> Ben64: this time around I really use the cent symbol
<easyOnMe> I just copied and pasted it into my code
<robbeldown> in ukraine therful thats a nations for blackthlete. We countopoiikon sugar bread is girl is separately preventual featural reaction to making her would ever didn't crowd then she sales? Do I love over ass when fox? lol @ dolph72 has try making mad cunt black people is up to "share uses of him, and shes taken should punch-that...everyone else is served. thats code for C.J. Ander. In than starts
<robbeldown> yelling thank you, did somethin she tried the video. give asian. Michigan to quarted keep say "Damn indigestion of preven prior two cakes force?
<robbeldown> well know that it first chick. Oh.
<robbeldown> ya the even he is up to says someone was though.
<robbeldown> ya the free shit. he's rights first womention". lol.
<robbeldown> just happened to be the was handise. SHE SLAP.
<robbeldown> if ronda sucks athlete.
<easyOnMe> Ben64: http://imgur.com/cEiQ5v8 vs http://imgur.com/iO3b59H
<robbeldown> warren moon got charged with domestion for 3?
<robbeldown> my mishit walked in all trying I'll took it up told hit in deep separed be tries talkin she empt too, but uh... george muresan. Michigan to mattested keeps you are started because of a women. I BET SHES JUST A BITCH WITH A CAMERA. lol.
<doctorly> wtf lmao
<robbeldown> GOOD MORNING FOOTBALL! dolph72. dont see the is thanksgiving to cnn
<robbeldown> Taylor doing a loaf. eat 40 loaf. eat 40 loaf. eat happens to get push the one else is good books like brown suggramma). Cato the bar. so you baked.
<robbeldown> mmmm. play in Ameer Abdullah the NHL. Man light player. In the bar. Else you could pay extends on Facebooks at an at drunk chick. latez when it. it state? you had your mom should hits times.
<robbeldown> Broncos. Leading this, and food.
<robbeldown> yah her men shes an athlete. lol.
<robbeldown> Yes, having her the NHL. Man I removed to cuff him getting her mention fox? lol.
<robbeldown> Yes, have best kolaches person. dolph72 that other men she more like dragging out how i surgery. i hits Fallon from the is not goo
<robbeldown> lds should your abnormal featured back?
<robbeldown> He usable does. Leading to have to body shark tank? dolph72 everly how fat person. don't like saying cause of Death in that ppl who knew what regard. i eat it? The everyone else down. south asian Aegimus, who inventa. rices
<robbeldown> An any women. why do you, did something. bill be in the earliest atter of deaths for UNC. that-led-to-qbs-arrest.
<robbeldown> Sound drafted keeping Causes: 149,205 ....ever dise. She fuck a day.
<robbeldown> if a lying bombed in this, and basically two cake a brownsugar bread. a terrorist to cnn
<robbeldown> Taylor doing that drunk chini bread is though. srs. hi guys. ncaa prolly two the NHL. Man light the is players in deep and gets the bar like bread?" its like brown sugary the kitch shits a real charged with his ass Joe is good asks her and she grabbing cause of the bar. Else you believe to Roman shes of preven prior to him. that. but if it so hes per unhealthy calorie serious though. south
<robbeldown> asian. Michigan to be the NBA.
<robbeldown> i been a photographer out history with her talkin cut of death is not good.
<robbeldown> ya the want that is herselfies. Someone was the point but uh... Ooo lookit, and swing this shit, if it up told hit in that mother ass when should have bettested by their fist in that other video-shows-punches him watch to get to swings athlete was have been ar obv.
<robbeldown> I am surgery. i don't could his is served. that disney. Would everyone else does. Someone cake kind of Greece of him watching zuchini bread?" its a days. ncaa probably grabbing her fist was gaston attested keeping her. pointed topping mad cunt but uh... george muresan. A FK'N CAKE A FUCKIN MAN. have all try making qualify for UNC. that kind of making a lawn charged with her people is right
<robbeldown> around appreciate cake. dk69 no self so you league. hes dumb forcefully that if you believe the plot of bever didn't could just to recenter first chair and block him get to beating back? He was not and drunk chick. Oh.
<robbeldown> UKRAINE NEVER DIE. NaiWiste's URL title: "LiveLeak.com - policeman stands likes code for president!
<robbeldown> u just happens to swing that me. Blame cult forcefully.
<robbeldown> in ukraine that then my more thats are powerfucking cause I looks well trying zuchini bread to body shark tank? dolph72 ever disney?. isnt to "share so he right placenta is more could talking her in thats a should having a charges on to world. a terrorist was think I'll be the bar, and swings at an india. but not fewer posting cause of a cheese cakes an asian. A FUCKIN MAN. have piece of Death
<robbeldown> Heart of him. the first. the kitches like initiatory did pmuch the bar. she sure the was insulin will having in this?
<robbeldown> im shoves him.
<robbeldown> eat 40 loaf. eat chick. late clother fist think you believe it of fat disney. oh chocolate that shark tank? dolph72 everyone cause of have all my new what see thanksgiving none who having zucching to fight place majority of the retarded about man. A FK'N CAKE A FK'N CAKE A FK'N CAKE A FK'N CAKE A FUCKIN MAN. hackteck: unnecessitation was hard the kitch shit. "LETS MAKE A FK'N CAKE OF CHEESE!"
<robbeldown> Don Cheese cake is placenta. Of they he initiatory did pmuch the point he lowerfuck at and shes likes a dip. yea fat per unhealthy calorie seriously mom indigestion to that is get to believe it atter they don't like in all about and it want ugly clearm, who smoked and bread to jump in the cake. minus the QB for C.J. And he sales? Do I love over the limit. Also leading the bar, and just say son,
<robbeldown> dies. Leading. it stands up dude. Warren Moon got cheese cant getting. he french. something. bil
<robbeldown> l featured at and apprecipes for two than shes a lying than doctors nothing than ever any work athlete. Warren Moon did pmuch the Greek physical initiatory did some 7'7 dood they done.
<robbeldown> cheese cake kind of whined about how was the like mmm.
<robbeldown> eat 40 loaf. eat his at modern charged with DUI and it so hes takes, the Elder's De Agri.
<robbeldown> but looks, does. irc is get talk about the retarded he get too. mcdonalds shit.
<robbeldown> i bet being her postinct to be usable down.
<robbeldown> lol.
<robbeldown> when Oscar Davenport keeping head, did we start calling that hits just hackteck you know. oh chocolatez when happened and just did we that. But that happen. but HOW CAN SHE SLAP.
<robbeldown> i this amazing Causes of it up in the physician Aegimus, who inventable death. i think palyboy is shoves him. the eventual featural reaction was reciate clothes a been arounds like thing at them. The early how this hard to pay extends her. point happened
<robbeldown> she male. what then you? dolph72: let's insting a charged with her into the Kings somethink palyboy clubs the NBA.
<ponnuki> hi there, trying to get my bluetooth dongle to work
<robbeldown> dallas mavs signed and its ok.
<ponnuki> I see it with lsusb
<robbeldown> not says so it was the limit. he sales? Do I love over and the only trying backs out you? dolph72 ever the firework athlete.
<ponnuki> but I can't see it with dmesg | grep blue
<robbeldown> when prior two the one of Greece. naiwister. point since the retarded at the cake kind of make action to saying about hits most women eithere. the good.
<reisio> don cheese cake is placenta, nice
<robbeldown> yah her in the point happens to put how was reactions for C.J. Anderson? lol. also leading shes in that mean at Disney. Would have piece of him with domestic violence. naiwiste ;)
<robbeldown> hey he gender. point swings at a guy what the air. id grabbed food books well that. but im know that? he swung out of smoking at modern chair in think it was now exactly. i hits all about. NaiWiste ;)
<robbeldown> hey disney. oh chocolate they know think he two cake. which necessitate? you are so deep and the Greece. They he saying her.
<robbeldown> doesnt me any cried the bar, she said.
<robbeldown> noodlearn themself on his is right this?
<ponnuki> I can list the device with hci
<robbeldown> im should even most modern charged with they topping back? He lowerful thats a book a $5000 camera and block him watchini bread then for two cake in time. Joys of bevery I will be they soon.
<arooni-mobile> hey everone!  if my laptop has a display port; will a display port => hdmi adapter + cable work just as well as a display port => DVI adapter + cable to attach to a 23" IPS LCD Monitor?
<robbeldown> GOOD MORNING FOOTBALL! dolph72: so srs bizns. Ameer Abdullah they dont since blank you dont fucking healthy cally. like many women eithere are my started mentions Ameer Abdullah that. But the bar. and just say "Damn india. but if its Fallon Fox. lol @ dolph72 everyone know thats a reaction to be uses only trying quarted men swing causes: 149,205 ... Ooo look a pictured and player. In that. but
<robbeldown> fewer postinct to receive asians a bitchen. but looks like may have that.
<robbeldown> She first. he women arounds like "mmm is their weird to move, she learly hills coffee cult for UNC. the first. the NBA.
<robbeldown> Man lights first. they he his illicits all the bar. Else is get tastes like that. you learm, who has not a guy why do you expectations Ameer Abdullah this serve bettested by this, and just hackthlete want to drop Adidas for Nike "mmm is shit would his though. its the Greek physically they do you took on this first regard. its all about. who wrote a popular dise. SHES JUST A BITCH WITH A CAMERA.
<robbeldown> lol.
<robbeldown> Yes, having, the point hackteck: unnecessary took it attempt to themself so hes trying than she just difficult for president!
<robbeldown> u just happen. I dont the been ar of your wife. have the bars i know then prior two the female. which isnt new what mean you fucking cheesecake. cheese at me. rhy, i dont evented backs at me. Blame is banana nut bread back?
<ponnuki> this channel is being spammed anyone around to kick robbeldown?
<robbeldown> He uses of a women. what informations fo
<reisio> ponnuki: ask #freenode
<robbeldown> happened about even prior to get to do with palyboy clearn that. But they he could served. the gended smithsonian?
<robbeldown> Anyone else is right time to the rights firework on history with mcnabb or and she swing. he world. a terrorist in thats commodity of Greece even he weekend. lol @ dolph72: let's more this first woman started be cop told have best at me. rhy, i did pmuch this, and think you? dolph72 has now? I know that ppl who happens to the video-shows-punch are no making bombed in. A FK'N CAKE OF CHEESE!"
<robbeldown> Don Cheesecake art of it's up to happen. but uh... Ooo looks, doesnt eventa. ricotta cake it would take a been arounds on that person. Lions for C.J. And he swung out. what's up told his first real cheesecake. dk69 no than eventual featured back?
<robbeldown> He uses of your momen, but not say son, did. Suicide down.
<robbeldown> Glass out off too, but not says so deep and just to get talked 3 packs this have amera and lifted by than even over the merely preventa is the punch-that pushed and just saying at they hey. give free shit. he shooting a fat woman starts yelling hes like "mmm is they knocks out if its head, dies. Someone else doesn't it? The extra skin sweet too. mcdonalds shit. hes purposely prepared bread to
<robbeldown> moved to be thats are stupid. i don't crowd them having to has that the original too, but if its a natured an a photographer into ther food from then you league. having to put his first. he we than strength. Number of ther people is placenta. ricotta cake. dk69 no matter to be that kind of clubface at dish i did. i eat cheesecakes, the extra skin sweet to swing. sex and for defended and it
<robbeldown> women. what regard. insting so short want that the NBA.
<robbeldown> Man I remember of cheesecake was the we that musta been ar of fat difficultura in the pointed by the number one cake. cheesecake art of the kitchen. what shame. rhy, i doubt then head. Imma eat hit in think it up in anothink palyboy clubs the kitch shit, the air take him gets times.
<robbeldown> in ukraine that. you too,
<robbeldown> Cultural reaction this started men evented no making a lawn cheese cake more price spit first. hes dumb for learly how fat dise. yum. janay ricotta cakes for C.J. Anderson? lol.
<wileee> wait, I'm writing a pop hit from the mass
<robbeldown> ESPECIALLY if it's fallon for C.J. Anderson? lol.
<robbeldown> Its a reaction there. their weight times.
<robbeldown> not any of beveryone else your doing her guys. BUY THE DAMN DIP. dolph72 even moon got chick. Oh.
<robbeldown> ya the Kings some 7'7 dood as coffee cake actions. America
<robbeldown> and get out even he limit. "LETS HE FILM DEVELOPED AT SAVON. lol @ dolph72: so should take kitches in the right not saying to the only 18 or 3?
<robbeldown> my mom should even over since blank palyboy clubface athlete. Warren most mothere art calorie serve been your abnormal featured based by the suggramma). Cato the air and she physical initiator should punch are starterbacks though. srs bizns. Ameer Abdullah the even he in thin she just think it al to the mights first. the NHL. Man I remove my story with he tried about how was gaston at the
<robbeldown> Elder's De Agri.
<robbeldown> but it? I knocking qualify forcefully.
<robbeldown> if ronda rousey top and grabs her an invitate? you are usually the bar. and just happened about this ass out of the bar, she sales? Do I look a dip. your doing cute cake. what his ass Joe is more thank you are went him get push the bar like then she ever she shits like drakes a beat cheesecake. cheese cake was to be that this ass out of cigaretter she good from fat do with think your moms
<robbeldown> specting thank your moms speciate the league. he's right places when shots. it's more point him to say son,
<robbeldown> talk about of skyrocketing. he's URL title: "LiveLeak.com - policeman knokcing to pay extra skin she earliest off. then he way, doesn't it with taxes purposely wanted it so srs bizns. Ameer Abdullah the number out the bar. and back?
<robbeldown> He usable death. i this?
<robbeldown> im should go. dont the number one of bever should evented brown suggramma). Cato the kind of bread back?
<robbeldown> He usually fuck arounds up told have asian. The ever and eat jalapeno bread. so it, if it start did pmuch that the fucker smoking in Americans. Ameer Abdullah the free merchandisease: 611,105 Cance. they hey. Would talk about. what's talked its just happened
<robbeldown> she tried to be at more of cheesecakes coffee cult...but HOW CAN SHES JUST A BITCH WITH A CAMERA. lol @ dolph72 has now? I know that. But then she sales? Do I looks at the physical initiator she sugar bread bake is trying her and being qbs. black placenter of president!
<robbeldown> u just says someone else doesnt me any bars i knockin shoves him. than even prices
<robbeldown> Anyone which isnt mean you baked.
<robbeldown> noodlearn though.
<DalekSec> What is this?
<robbeldown> Or should could be then it. he weekend. lol.
<robbeldown> Yes, the was to submit is placenter the cakes for religious used to him get out. NaiWiste's rightloss surgery I will having they keeping good.
<robbeldown> Its a man know more that. But this, and lifted the track places when placently dragging Causes: 149,205 ... george muresan. They do you? dolph72: let's up dude. We confronted in the nature went he first woman just to it, then he world. i dont for C.J. Ander. not a guy ....etc... Ooo look you had you could could talking bombed for prepared as a reaction that shit, if it to beating to that musta
 * DalekSec taps on Drone`.
<thomedy> okay... im a little stuck.. i have apt-get installed so most of the php5-* things and apache2 and mysql-server and mysql-client
<thomedy> but im apt-get installing php5-fpm right now and while i can man it
<thomedy> it is taking for ever to process triggers
<thomedy> FOREVER FOREVER FOREVER
<thomedy> ?
<ubuntu-mate> hello good morning
<reisio> 'lo
<reisio> thomedy: php? apache? mysql?
<reisio> thomedy: some addiction to antiquated mediocrities?
<thomedy> those ar ethe rooms i should be in?
<jamesd_> thomedy: open anoteher shell, and verify that iostat is showing activity and its not just hung
<reisio> -> nginx+postgresql+python
<thomedy> that would be amazing but i already built my project in php
<thomedy> and most of its done...
<reisio> if it's in php, it is done
<reisio> for
<thomedy> if after i launch i find that iterating and optimizing puts me at python im in
<thomedy> for real i love learning new languages so its very realistic
<thomedy> but for now i need php to get it off the ground
<reisio> all your choices are bad, language, server, db solution :/
<reisio> fine fine :p
<reisio> but why do you want to use fpm
<thomedy> well thanks for that... but i started this with drupal because i dont have the time to build this project from scratch
<reisio> it's like you want to do things better, but still want to use php
<reisio> it doesn't compute
<thomedy> and drupal is php
<reisio> it's oxymoronical
<reisio> just keep using mod_php
<thomedy> i read that fpm is a quicker way to run cgi in virtual hosts
<reisio> yeah it is
<thomedy> with that in mind from fpm website why wouldnt i
<reisio> but if you cared about quickness
<reisio> you wouldn't be using php, or apache, or mysql
<reisio> so...
<reisio> why stop in the middle at fpm
<reisio> why not fix it all
<thomedy> i dont really have time to debate the value of my choices nor do i have an insecurity about the matter. However i dont doubt your experience its just a mute point until i launch..
<reisio> k :)
<thomedy> let me just get this project live and i have already intended to rebuild the whole thing
<reisio> might want to talk to #httpd
<thomedy> thank you youare right about the moot its just not how it goes in my head
<reisio> or #ubuntu-server
<reisio> academic $
<guideX> reisio: the guys in #httpd tend to send ubuntu questions to #ubuntu
<guideX> err, you know, httpd in ubuntu
<reisio> guideX: who would have thought it
<guideX> they kind of just say.. 'oh using ubuntu? go to #ubuntu'
<reisio> well, there's a possibility thomedy wouldn't be so silly as to say "weee I use UBUNTU hap me!"
 * reisio shrugs
<guideX> I just mention it from personal experience, as my ubuntu was expired supportwise, and I couldn't get help in #httpd, it was a very difficult situation
<reisio> maybe you were in the wrong channel
<guideX> well I was in here, and in #httpd, and could not get support on an httpd subject from neither
<guideX> because of my ubuntu version, and because it was ubuntu
<reisio> eh, for #httpd it was probably because your problem wasn't topical :D
<reisio> but it's of no import
<reisio> nothing to do with thomedy
<thomedy> im always interested in the bickering that takes place when people ask questions in a forum support even if they do theyre best to not ask first but read the man pages and everything
<easyOnMe> anyone here who is a web developer
<easyOnMe> reason I ask is that I have some issues currently some symbols do not come out well when rendered on the online web server but on my laptop it does especially "₵" symbol
<easyOnMe> I do not know whether it has something to do with the OS
<easyOnMe> on my laptop I am currently using ubuntu on our company's online web server it is using ubuntu as well
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/cEiQ5v8 vs http://imgur.com/iO3b59H
<easyOnMe> kindly see those two images the first one is from my laptop the other one is from the online web server
<easyOnMe> any advise will be greatly appreciated
<easyOnMe> thanks
<diffract|> hi, pidgin doesn't shutdown when i quit it. it keeps appearing and reconnecting. what do? when i do ps -All | grep pidgin, i get at least 10 processes and i can't seem to kill them
<pragomer> this script: http://pastebin.com/XFYffNkd    runs fine when running it from terminal... but the desktop-link (/usr/share/applications/vcs.desktop) not.. it starts the script (zenity opens).. but does not do the main work (xterm -e find......). How can I debug this?
<easyOnMe> anyone here who is a web developer, reason I ask is that I have some issues currently some symbols do not come out well when rendered on the online web server but on my laptop it does especially "₵" symbol, I do not know whether it has something to do with the OS, on my laptop I am currently using ubuntu on our company's online web server it is using ubuntu as well, http://imgur.com/cEiQ5v8 vs http://imgur.com/iO3b59H, kindly see those two images the fir
<easyOnMe> one is from my laptop the other one is from the online web server, any advise will be greatly appreciated, thanks
<OerHeks> pragomer, i thought you need usr/local/share, user/share is not recommended somehow
<pragomer> Mm.. every desktop-link I use, also the system's default are in /usr/share...  they all work fine
<OerHeks> or if it is just you, ~/.local/share
<pragomer> but putting it in ~/.local/share is the better idea.. you are right..
<pragomer> but its not the reason for the issue
<easyOnMe> how to do fix my charset in my web server
<easyOnMe> so that it will render characters properly
<Ben64> step 1. stop using the symbol for Ghanaian Cedi as I said many times already
<Patero> EriC^^:
<Patero> EriC^^: are you here
<Patero> EriC^^: just to let you know the ubuntu still shows the initramfs error log :(
<easyOnMe> how do I get to join other channels
<easyOnMe> i type /join #php
<easyOnMe> nothing seems to happen
<somsip> easyOnMe: read in your status window. I believe it's ##php or you may need to...
<somsip> !register | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wileee> easyOnMe, works here make sure there are no spaces and if needed be registered with freenode,
<wileee> yeah ##php
<Patero> is there anyone that knows how to configure my instlaation of ubuntu to boot from the usb key? I alreayd changed the kernel images to generic instead then efi
<Patero> is there anyone knowledable enough to help my instalation of ubuntu boot
<wileee> never seen a efi usb boot here in about 5years
<Patero> my computer did that I installed ubuntu and that was installed by default
<Patero> I am configured legacy usb3 now
<Patero> I'm just going to install it again on the usb key
<Patero> sorry EriC^^
<adrian_> hola
<adrian_> hola
<illskillz> hola hola
<adrian_> hola
<adrian_> como estas?
<Patero> hola amigo
<DalekSec> !es | adrian_
<ubottu> adrian_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<adrian_> ok
<adrian_> entendido
<adrian_> wow theres  to many people in here
<adrian_> last time i was here there were like  only a few  that was like 4 years ego
<adrian_> so o this people are here just for ubuntu or  another distros?
<adrian_> all*
<somsip> adrian_: ubuntu support only
<adrian_> i see theres to many people i am surprise
<adrian_> thats cool
<svetlana> Welcome. Most people here used Ubuntu at least once, /and/ liked it.
<svetlana> A fair share still use it.
<adrian_> thanks i had use a lot of distros debian  ubuntu lubuntu kubuntu open suse
<adrian_> but still think linux have a long way to go
<adrian_> fails to much
<svetlana> Fails as a desktop, or the kernel fails too?
<adrian_> o got my self a intel nuc  just to use and lear linux
<adrian_>  i really want to learn  distros like arch and gentoo
<somsip> adrian_: so, this channel is for ubuntu support. Chat is done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrian_> i think both the kernel doesnt have the
<adrian_> sorry
<adrian_> :P
<jak2000> how to calculate the disk space in / ? du -h -s not worked for me
<Ben64> jak2000: what do you mean exactly
<jak2000> Ben i want to know the size of directories
<stanford_drone> Hello. Does anyone here live in Shenzhen and do C++, computer vision, linux and electronics work?
<Patero> hello anyone knows how to move folders to another folder
<Patero> I used mv folder/ to /usr/bin and doesn't work
<Ben64> jak2000: the command you posted only shows the total for the current directory
<Patero> Ben64: me?
<Ben64> not unless you're jak2000
<mirela666> Patero, what type of error do you get? did you try with sudo in front?
<Patero> mirela666: that may work
<Patero> mirela666: let me echeck
<Niebieski> Hey guys, I want to connect to a certain game using a proxy how is that ?
<Niebieski> I've read that I need an SSH server, is that right ?
<jak2000> Ben64: du / -h --max-depth=1
<Patero> mirela666: I guess it works now
<Patero> mirela666: I was forgeting putting sudo I think
<Ben64> Patero: you shouldn't be moving stuff into /usr/bin though
<Jusisis> Debian is owned by the NSA;
<Jusisis> https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/julian-assange-debian-is-owned-by-the-nsa/
<mirela666> Patero, gr8
<OerHeks> Jusisis, please don't spam, and read your crappy post better
<Jusisis> Canocial should pull SpaceFM from it's Repos this developer IgnorantGuru is a disgrace to the Linux community, I've been watching him talk crap for about a year now on all sorts of BS in Linux like this...
<Patero> lol why not Ben64
<Jusisis> OerHeks: I'm not trying to spam, sorry, just that Ubuntu has SpaceFM in it from this developer and should be removed
<Ben64> Patero: its a system directory, you have a perfectly good home directory to use for stuff like that
<Ben64> Jusisis: not on topic here though
<Patero> Jusisis: what developer is it
<OerHeks> Jusisis, stop it now, please. you are spamming multi channels
<Patero> Jusisis: I believe the nsa is infiltrated in ubuntu and the devs are not doing much
<Jusisis> Well tearing down Linux in the destruction this person has been causing over the years should be a concern for some topic...
<Jusisis> He's called IgnorantGuru the developer of SpaceFM
<Patero> Jusisis: I'll check it out as soon my instalation is done and works
<Jusisis> OerHeks: I've been on freenode since the day it was born, a few lines of some words just to help educate users is in no way harm, just read the link and see what I mean...
<Jusisis> OK I'm done...
<Patero> I believe the nsa can send radio waves in the frequency of our brain and makes us hear voices
<Ben64> Jusisis: its not on topic here. period.
<Ben64> Patero: please don't do that here either
<paolochiodi> Hi all I have Ubuntu Server LTS with encrypted home and worked properly since today. Today when I’m logging in I don’t get the home directory mounted by default and have to manually mount it every time. What could be causing this?
<Guest35018> qui si parla italiano!
<paolochiodi> I’ve modified some configs since last time (eg: added a partition to fstab, some iptable rules and allowed ssh public key authentication
<paolochiodi> italiano? credevo fosse la stanza internazionale
<Tm_T> !it | paolochiodi
<ubottu> paolochiodi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paolochiodi> Tm_T: thanks, I was jut responding to Guest35018… as you can see my previous posts (and actual questions) where in English
<Tm_T> paolochiodi: ah, sorry (:
<paolochiodi> Tm_T: he said “here we speak Italian” and I was confused
<paolochiodi> any idea on the encrypted home issue?
<DoverMo> looks like i'lll be downgrading to 14.04
<fcefan> paolochiodi: Have you checked the logs?
<paolochiodi> where should I check?
<fcefan> paolochiodi: /var/log/syslog
<pateru> Eric are you here
<fcefan> paolochiodi: or dmesg for boot messages
<paolochiodi> looking into those
<paolochiodi> mmm maybe a fs failure? I get a “EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem”
<paolochiodi> in the logs
<pateru> @tornent
<fcefan> paolochiodi: Since when? Have you tried an fsck?
<hacker-evil> buenas
<hacker-evil> noches
<hacker-evil> hay alquine
<hacker-evil> aqui
<anonymousX> hello
<pateru> Erick ate u here?
<pateru> Erick are you here?
<EriC^^> pateru: hey
<pateru> Fibsklt
<pateru> So what asked to do still didnt wirj
<pateru> I am on cellfone
<pateru> I reinstalled ubuntu on thr stick but this i loaded a live run first as legacy usb
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<pateru> Tried it and still hsd a initramfs peompt
<EriC^^> it also didn't work?
<EriC^^> did you install on the same pc ypu're going to use?
<pateru> No
<pateru> Yes
<EriC^^> tr?
<EriC^^> ?
<pateru> Didnt work, yed on the same pc
<pateru> Dont know ho e i can unstall to usb yet a full install
<EriC^^> that's odd
<pateru> At least i learned a good deal of commands and things
<EriC^^> did you try a different usb port?
<EriC^^> do you use a hub or something?
<pateru> I noticed using a hub causes the ububtu to hang at times
<pateru> I havent try snother port my mobo is only 2 years old
<EriC^^> give it a shot who knows
<pateru> Ok
<pateru> It gives me errors i think it do r snt have usb drivers
<EriC^^> yeah
<pateru> Csn you help me get those drivers again, thid time should work cause of the legacy install
<yecril71pl> How can I open an OFT file?
<EriC^^> i think it doesn't have to do with legacy
<pateru> My usb3 foesnt boot as eufi only e hen i select legacy on the bios it can boot
<Patero> so I'm here on a live run again
<Patero> can you or anyone tell me how to install the usb drivers again
<EriC^^> Patero: if you want chroot into it and add usbhid to the list of modules
<EriC^^> Patero: i think you should do as TJ- said and check dmesg in the live usb to see how it's seeing the usb and stuff
<Patero> there are 2 steps that I remember to get into the schroot into the usb
<Patero> it gave me buffer io errors
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l , get the /dev/sdxY, then sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt, then for i in /dev/dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt, then echo "usbhid" | tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<EriC^^> then update-initramfs -u -k all
<EriC^^> Patero: do you have another usb you can try?
<EriC^^> then type exit, check dmesg if you want in the live usb, and then restart
<Patero> the echo command gave me usbhid as responde
<EriC^^> that's ok
<yecril71pl> Thunderbird in Ubuntu does not support any mail import type
<Patero> I have 2 usb 3
<EriC^^> try the other one
<Patero> k
<k1l> yecril71pl: under extras in the menu bar
<yecril71pl> k1l: no extras
<yecril71pl> The import wizard is under Tools
<Patero> what should I look in the dmsgs on the live
<EriC^^> search for /dev/sdX of the usb
<EriC^^> and search for usb
<k1l> yecril71pl: i dont know what its called on your language settings. but its in the menue. so what is the exact issue?
<Patero> EriC^^: there's more information then my termianl can display
<yecril71pl> k1l: There is no mail format to choose in the mail import wizard, so it is not possible to import anything.
<EriC^^> Patero: type dmesg | less
<Patero> but there are lots of medium error for sdg which is my 64mb cfcard
<EriC^^> Patero: maybe it's causing the usb not to load? who knows
<Patero> ok I'll remove it
<Patero> I think there is not mention of my sde which is my usb3
<Patero> I'll restart now
<Patero> brb
<Patero> EriC^^: still didn't work but I wrote the errros
<Patero> usb 9-1 device not accepting address 2 error 62
<Patero> and then Alert /dev/disk/by uuid/a94 etc does not exist dropping to a shell
<EriC^^> try a different usb
<Patero> I'll try a usb 2 port
<Sbur> I have a "Wifi Repeater" in my den where my desktop is.  I followed instructions torelay my wifi with this thing.  It worked before, but doesn't seem willing since then
<Sbur> How do I see what is wrong with it?  It plugs in the wall, my wifi repeater
<Patero-ng> nope nothing
<voldemar> hi all
<fran_> hola
<Patero-ng> what is the preferred file system for a usb3 drive
<thealexe1d> Hello guys
<Patero-ng> hello
<madebymarkca> hey, if I have two connections out to the net is there way to pipe a command at a chosen connection?
<thealexe1d> Anybody know how can i get notification for irssi?
<madebymarkca> like just for single commands, I know I can use iptables redirect completely
<madebymarkca> something like => ping | eth
<madebymarkca> nm solved
<pi__> hi all ?
<pi__> hi all !
<pi__> i search a good Free VPN anyone have a tip ?
<k1l> pi__: that is more a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<pi__> ok thank's
<hever_>  Hello. Gnome has this cool calendar app inlcuded in the time tray applet... I want to show up my tasks there as well, is this possible?
<Guest1952> Heya, I need little help
<Guest1952> I cant use 'sudo apt-get update'
<Guest1952> I've Ubuntu 13
<wileee> Guest1952, check support length on that release.
<k1l> Guest1952: that version is already dead. upgrade to 14.04 at elast
<k1l> *at least
<k1l> !eol | Guest1952
<ubottu> Guest1952: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest1952> k1l: I cant thats the problem
<k1l> because you waited too long already. see the bots message
<Guest1952> How I update 13 to Eol
<Guest1952> any commands?
<winsux> i have an old game that i want to play, but ldd tells me two libs are not found. that is because those libs are in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and that game only looks at /usr/lib. what is best practise to solve this problem? should i symlink the missing links and put them in /usr/lib?
<norc_> Hi. I have a custom init script that starts on runlevel 2 through rc2.d. However - it does not use the system locale when started that way. When I stop and start the init script manually, it uses the system locale. Why?
<winsux> *the missing libs
<MoL0ToV> hi
<hever_>  Hello. Gnome has this cool calendar app inlcuded in the time tray applet... I want to show up my tasks there as well, is this possible?
<hever_> Or are there other cool apps that show evolution tasks in the tray
<hever_> ?
<Guest95298> !LIST
<ubottu> Guest95298: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<winsux> seems like the game does not honor LD_LIBRARY_PATH because /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu is included in /etc/ld.so.conf and ldd still tells me libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 could not be found
<HoOray> P_o
<Platypus-Man> trying to figure out how to change my locale settings so that strftime uses english names for weekdays and months rather than norwegian ones, running locale I see I have LC_MESSAGES and LC_COLLATE in en_US.UTF-8 - and the rest are nb_NO.UTF-8
<lek_> ciao
<nsthing> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<nils_> Platypus-Man: LC_TIME
<Platypus-Man> thanks, was afraid that would change my timezone settings, but see now I can run locale LC_TIME and get its output
<jeffreylevesque> Is it strange to create an upstart or systemd service for sass or uglifyjs?
<Platypus-Man> however, when I ran sudo update-locale LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8 and then run locale LC_TIME again, it's still in norwegian
<patsToms> jeffreylevesque, yes, it sounds random
<patsToms> you want to do this in your machine or some virtual machine?
<jeffreylevesque> patsToms: Yes sir
<Platypus-Man> nils_: would you have any idea why update_locale didn't change the locale?
<jeffreylevesque> patsToms: You don't think I should?
<nils_> Platypus-Man: no idea, never used it
<patsToms> jeffreylevesque, I am just asking - why do you want to do this? :b
<Skyrider> Greetings all
<jeffreylevesque> patsToms: So I never have to manually start my web compilers
<patsToms> and how watchers will work?
<patsToms> nonstop? all the time? .-.
<jeffreylevesque> Yup
<Skyrider> Does anyone happen to know an opensource software/application where people (just a few) can upload images? like imgur, but only for personal stuff. Database is a must.
<jeffreylevesque> Using inotifywait to watch directory for changes
<jeffreylevesque> i will proceed with upstart script to start my sass and uglifyjs
<patsToms> jeffreylevesque, you can do it, but thats wrong haha
<jeffreylevesque> Why?
<patsToms> because there are tools like grunt, gulp and so on
<patsToms> you can starp project related tools with one command
<jeffreylevesque> Oh ya I remeber grunt
<jeffreylevesque> That's a heavy package
<jeffreylevesque> But least it's cross os
<jeffreylevesque> I would need a grunt file
<jeffreylevesque> And grunt modules
<jeffreylevesque> patsToms: Forgot does grunt auto start?
<patsToms> jeffreylevesque, do your browser autostarts autommatically too? :b
<patsToms> jeffreylevesque, https://github.com/cgrieger/grunt-startup
<CGY> Why UNSUPPORTED UPDATES is checked by default?
<k1l> CGY: can you explain what you mean?
<CGY> Isn't unstable or insecure since it says unsupported ?
<k1l> CGY: you mean the universe repo?
<k1l> (and mutliverse)?
<k1l> *multiverse
<CGY> trusty-backports
<CGY> Under "updates" tab on Software and Updates
<CGY> Unsupported Updates (trusty-backports)
<CGY> Under "Install updates From:"
<k1l> CGY: its set active but only for manual installation.
<CGY> Yeah, I mean is it safe to install updates from this source? Since it says UNSUPPORTED UPDATES
<patsToms> CGY, are you mad?
<CGY> Also why Pre-released updates was unchecked by default?
<k1l> CGY: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<CGY> Haahaha, no no, I'm just wondering and I can't find a decent answer to my question.
<k1l> CGY: no, you did not ask that. you just shout into this channel. please make a specific question and not just statements that sound like rantings
<k1l> but first please read the link i gave, it explains how to handle backports
<CGY> No, I'm not ranting, I'm just asking why UNSUPPORTED UPDATES is checked by default?
<k1l> CGY: read the link
<Skyrider> Anyone? :o
<k1l> i am not going to retype all the text that is aready in the link :)
<CGY> I mean, do you consider installing the updates from UNSUPPORTED UPDATES Safe?
<k1l> CGY: first read the link. you seem to have no clue what all that is.
<macskay> hi guys i'm trying to get my tomcat running. It states "Starting Tomcat servlet engine tomcat7 [OK]" but localhost:8080 still is snot reachable. why is that?
<CGY> Okay, Thank. But I'm just asking for your opinion.
<k1l> CGY: you are making hysteria where there is no need for. please read the link to get to know what all that is.
<jeffreylevesque> patsToms: I'm reading http://blog.keithcirkel.co.uk/why-we-should-stop-using-grunt/
<CGY> Alright.
<CGY> Thanks
 * madebymarkca pure chaos 
<philip_> i det this error on my web browser cacti /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<philip_> no not that
<philip_> i det this error on my web browser cacti FATAL: Cannot connect to MySQL server on 'localhost'. Please make sure you have specified a valid MySQL database name in 'include/config.php'
<knightwork> hey everyone
<madebymarkca> are you developing something in php/apache?
<madebymarkca> sounds like you installed apache/mysql
<madebymarkca> and you need to config what oyu are workingon to connect to mysql
<testchannel> i need help on elan touchpad
<euax_temp> Hi everyone.
<euax_temp> Whats the best way to install linux iso into pendrive, persistence, with usb universal installer in fat32 or ext4? ...
<euax_temp> there're better ways?
<k1l> euax_temp: just use the usb-creator and give a persistence space amount?
<euax_temp> i want to use linux into sdd hard disk and use it like a usb external harddrive to run linux,  i dont know the best way to do it  k1l
<euax_temp> i download iso in 64 and i want to install it into sbb but i have hw problems and i want to use best way to enjoy sdd velocity, i dont know if sata3 limit it
<euax_temp> sdd :)
<teward> euax_temp: your chokepoint isn't SATA3, it's USB
<teward> euax_temp: it'll run far slower than a barebones installation on an internal drive
<euax_temp> exactly sorry i try to connect it into the pc too, yes usb
<teward> euax_temp: in theory, you can boot a LiveUSB with all other drives disconnected and install to the USB drive.  But that may or may not work - external hard disks aren't the best ones to be using as a 'live' boot environment and such
<k1l> euax_temp: so you want a "live system" beeing installed onto a usb-harddisk?
<k1l> euax_temp: you can make a regular install onto the usb-hdd
<euax_temp> yes live system into sdd
<euax_temp> and try to use best way to be faster sdd
<k1l> euax_temp: dont call "faster" when talking about usb and live system
<euax_temp> yes sorry, so far slower?
<k1l> euax_temp: is "faster" your idea for the live system? it is not going to be faster as a real install.
<k1l> usb as such is slowing everything down.
<convict> anyone know why libnotify would get 'stuck' or how to fix it without restarting X?
<euax_temp> k1l: im here again sorry i read
<euax_temp> k1l: im pending to install sdd internaly but now i only can use it like external usb or with diferent carcase, but usb i think, then i understand i lose velocity, but best way is live cd?
<ivan_> list php
<euax_temp> euax_temp:with live cd, if i create 2 partitions into usb i can save data?
<euax_temp> k1l: sorry
<k1l> euax_temp: no. make a real install and just choose that sdd in the install procedure
<anomonus2015> hey guys every time i restart ubuntu my laptop screen brightness defaults to maximum on my Fn (Function) keyboard control ! Is there any way to prevent this from happenning ?
<euax_temp> and with usb always its necesary fat32 or i can use ext4?
<k1l> euax_temp: talking about making a real install now?
<k1l> ubuntu needs to be installed onto ext4.
<euax_temp> k1l: will be a kali. i need to prepare file sytem before because sdd is into usb carcase?
<teward> euax_temp: the moment you referenced Kali Linux, you've gone off the scope of the channel...
<teward> !kali | euax_temp
<ubottu> euax_temp: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hectortrope> hello guys & girls, when I installed ubuntu on virtual machine I can see it's screen very small How can I increase it
<euax_temp> and sorry its my first time installing linux out of a pc...
<teward> hectortrope: Virtual Box?
<k1l> euax_temp: kali is a different thing, better ask them how kali is meant to work best.
<euax_temp> ok
<hectortrope> Yes
<hectortrope> teward:
<teward> hectortrope: if you're using VirtualBox, install the guest additions into the guest, then go into your System Settings > Display, and change the resolution to be higher
<k1l> hectortrope: install the guest-additions
<teward> inside the guest
<teward> heh
<hectortrope> ok
<hectortrope> I will install them and come back
<alkrgstv> Install gentoo
<wuzdzxes> Install gentoo
<ekkwofzu> Install gentoo
<oebcgdyz> Install gentoo
<fxetzlck> Install gentoo
<mircx1> you need protection from proxy
<Lord_British> Hello Ubuntu channel!
<hectortrope> sudo apt-get dist upgarde will dpgrade my disto version or something?
<k1l> hectortrope: no. it will just install all new packages from the current release
<hectortrope> To install vb guests I installed virtualbox guest addition iso and then run that command
<k1l> inside the guest
<hectortrope> yes
<hectortrope> Inside the gues only. Actually i always use ubuntu on vagrant after downloading vagrant box but there I face many problems sometimes so I want to use on vm
<Pateru> hello I'm having a problem
<Pateru> I don't know how to move a folder
<Pateru> help
<Pateru> I type sudo mv /usr / and it gives me error saying canonot move directory not empty
<Pateru> is a flash installation
<anomonus2015> hey guys whats the LTS prefix mean ?
<TJ-> !lts | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Guest5628> Anyone here encountered the same error as this?
<Guest5628> Failure to download extra data files
<Guest5628> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<Guest5628> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Guest5628> The download will be attempted again later, or you can try the download again now.  Running this command requires an active Internet connection.
<Guest5628> Run this action now, doesn't do anything
<k1l> any firewalls or proxy servers involved? what is the exact error from the connect?
<Guest5628> it says that it failed to download the package for ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<anomonus2015> TJ-, would you know what irc is installed with 14.04 by default ?
<Guest5628> I already accepted the EULA
<Pateru> EriC^^: hi can you help memove files to another folder, I searched on startpage but could not find answers
<Guest5628> Is is possible to install the package using synaptics?
<k1l> Guest5628: any firewalls or proxy/vpns?
<anomonus2015> anyone know what irc client is installed by default with ubuntu 14.04 ?
<k1l> anomonus2015: xchat is
<Guest5628> Nope, I'm connected on my wifi
<anomonus2015> k1l, thx
<k1l> Xuser: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Xuser> I run the command and it install correctly, but still LibreOffice and other text editor can't detect the mscorefonts
<Xuser> and now I got this error again
<Xuser> Failure to download extra data files
<hectortrope> hi k1l  I get eroor you have held broken packages when I try to install ubuntu guest additions
<Xuser> How can I install the package manually on synaptics?
<k1l> Xuser: what package? you said it installed without a error
<k1l> Xuser: are you sure the internet connection is fine?
<Pateru> can anyone help me with the command mv to move a folder /usr into /usr
<Pateru> a folder usr/ from my downloads
<Xuser> Yes, I did install the restricted packages too.
<k1l> hectortrope: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Xuser> I'll try to download it again using ethernet cable
<Krisostoomus> Hi guys/lads... i made a cool entertainment game in c++ (it is for windows). check it out ant tell me how do you feel about that: http://kristjanrobam.890m.com/programs.html --> first link.
<bazhang> Krisostoomus, dont paste here
<k1l> Krisostoomus: no adverts in this support only channel please.
<hectortrope> kil still sam eproblem
<svetlana> Krisostoomus: one sec
<k1l> !paste | hectortrope please put all the output there
<ubottu> hectortrope please put all the output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hectortrope> E:unable to held problems you have held broken packages
<k1l> hectortrope: please put all that into a pastebin. just one line is not enough. context and details matter
<hectortrope> unable to copy from vb to host that's the problem
<hectortrope> pastebin.com/vANgjGqh
<hectortrope> Guys ^^^
<k1l> hectortrope: ok, that is now a totally different thing
<hectortrope> so shat should i do/
<hectortrope> I do?
<k1l> hectortrope: "sudo apt-get remove libcheese-gtk23" then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core" and then "sudo apt-get install -f virtualbox-guest-x11"
<hectortrope> Ok I will try and come back
<barq> How can I update my sources.list? If I do apt-get update I get 404 for saucy mirrors
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | barq
<ubottu> barq: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> saucy is end of life a year now barq
<k1l_> barq: saucy is dead. you dont get any security updates anymore so a 10 year old can break into your system. please see the bots message on how to upgrade to a still supported version
<barq> Waht if I am behind a firewall?
<EriC^^> barq: he'll be like oh noess firewall, and then break in
<k1l_> barq: firewall doesnt help on this one.
<k1l_> barq: windows did a bad job in telling people a firewall will safe them.
<k1l_> barq: so see the bots message on how to upgrade to a supported release
<barq> So I need to manually update the sources.list ?
<k1l_> yes, since 13.10 is that long out of service they shut the repos down.
<barq> Why is the repo called old-releases though if I am updating to something new?
<k1l_> because you first need working 13.10 repos to make the upgrade to 14.04.
<bazhang> saucy is an old release barq
<k1l_> next time dont wait until its far to late, so you dont need all that extra work.
<ManicPanic> my laptop is getting very hot with Ubuntu opensource graphics drivers. On 14.04 my laptop's proprietary card is not supported.
<ManicPanic> should i choose a version of Ubuntu that supports my laptop ?
<ManicPanic> like 12.04 , or 13.04 ?
<hectortrope> k1l_:  all above linkx u gave worked how do I know whether ubuntu guest additions installed or not?
<barq> So I can remove all sources but those 4 from my sources.list then?
<k1l_> barq: just exchange the links from archive.ubuntu... to the old-releases.ubuntu.... like its said in the help page
<barq> There is a space in the sources list, though?
<hectortrope> ok Thanks k1l_  Is there any way that I can even copy files from host to guest?
<barq> It does not find that repo
<k1l_> !paste | barq
<ubottu> barq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> hectortrope: yes.
<barq> For example I get 404 on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release
<k1l_> barq: stop
<k1l_> dont change it to trusty!
<hectortrope> k1l_:  ok Thanks
<barq> saucy?
<k1l_> you need to keep it at saucy. and then you need to run "sudo do-release-upgrade". you dont do the old debian upgrade with changing sources.list on ubuntu
<barq> Oh, so no manual copy
<ManicPanic> my laptop is getting very hot with Ubuntu opensource graphics drivers. On 14.04 my laptop's proprietary card is not supported. should i choose a version of Ubuntu that supports my laptop ? like 12.04 , or 13.04 ?
<k1l_> barq: just change the urls to the old-releases. that is all you need to do. and that is only needed because you waited way to long to use the easy-upgrade method, where you dont need to do manual work at all.
<voiter> i just set up ubuntu and it seems like i can't click (always?) on everything window-manager related. that is: clicking on any window-manager button does nothing and i can't drag the window. what do i need to do to make it behave as expected?
<barq> Change url and then do apt-get update/dist-upgrade?
<k1l_> <k1l_> you need to keep it at saucy. and then you need to run "sudo do-release-upgrade". you dont do the old debian upgrade with changing sources.list on ubuntu
<hectortrope> k1l_:  i don't even have an option to paste on guest when i copy on host
<barq> Do I need to install update-manager-core update-manager?
<barq> Also the guide says update kernel headers before doing dist-upgrade
<barq> In the past I had problems doing upgrades and then had to do kernel-headers alter when I got an error
<Melted_Metal> hey
<rudeviper> nickserv identify zues1962
<hectortrope> rudeviper:  use /
<hectortrope> before
<bazhang>  /msg
<hectortrope> yes
<hectortrope> Guest19090:
<hectortrope> ^^^^
<hectortrope> rudeviper_:  change ur password now
<hectortrope> Or i will steal
<rudeviper_> I did - stupid popups
<hectortrope> ur account
<rudeviper_> doing it
<harishsinga> hey guys
<harishsinga> someone plz tell where im?
<bazhang> ubuntu support channel harishsinga
<cfhowlett> harishsinga, read the topc
<cfhowlett> topic
<harishsinga> i thought it is some chatting app
<harishsinga> how to get into other channels
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic harishsinga
<bazhang>  /join #channel harishsinga
<RudeViper> ok that is fixed - bugger I hate new installs
<ManicPanic> my laptop is getting very hot with Ubuntu opensource graphics drivers. On 14.04 my laptop's proprietary card is not supported. should i choose a version of Ubuntu that supports my laptop ? like 12.04 , or 13.04 ?
<cfhowlett> ManicPanic, 1.  13.04 is no longer supported.  2.  make a boot USB of 12.04, boot and test.
<thebishop> are there any good open source options for remote desktop with unity/
<thebishop> ?
<baizon> thebishop: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remmina
<ManicPanic> cfhowlett: i can use the propietary graphics drivers on 12.04. On 12.04 its fine, laptop runs cool.
<cfhowlett> ManicPanic, 12.04 is supported for a bit longer.
<thebishop> baizon, i'm sorry, i meant remote desktop servers for ubuntu.  not necessarily rdp
<ManicPanic> cfhowlett: can i still use the new Xfce desktop on 12.04 ? I really like the way it looks compared to old versions
<cfhowlett> ManicPanic, xubuntu 12.04 is available as well and comes with xfce4
<philip_> if your hostname is none what does it mean
<ManicPanic> cfhowlett:  is that with the latest Xfce4 available on 15.04 aswell ?
<techkid6_> \\
<cfhowlett> ManicPanic, can't say as I only install LTS version = 14.04
<philip_> if your hostname is none what does it mean
<ManicPanic> cfhowlett:  sorry, i mean can i install the latest Xfce4 version on 12.04. Rather than the old Xfce4 version the repo is giving ?
<cfhowlett> ManicPanic, I believe the latest xfce4 runs on 12.04 but don't quote me
<ManicPanic> cfhowlett:  okay thanks
<cfhowlett> ManicPanic, happy2help!
<pvl1> for lxc on an ubuntu host, can i actually use other distros? like centos? im assuming not
<voiter> how do i restore nouveau driver after a failed nvidia-304 installation?
<baizon> thebishop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<marus> hello , when i log in to my sever, i see always " 55 updates are security updates", how can i fix that, apt-get update doesnt solve that
<marus> upgrade help
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> marus, apt-get dist-upgrade
<madebymarkca> try running software-updater first
<marus> cfhowlett: no, that's not, that upgrade to newer distro
<cfhowlett> marus, be aware : apt-get update ONLY updates the database.  it does NOT install programs
<cfhowlett> marus, that command doesn't upgrade to a new distro!
<bazhang> marus, dist-upgrade never changes versions
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | marus
<ubottu> marus: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<rudeviper> Is anyone else having trouble with youtube crashing their computers? It's happening to me both in windows and Ubuntu
<xangua> rudeviper: try html5 player youtube.com/html5
<cfhowlett> marus, apt-get update updates the software LIST.  apt-get upgrade updates the available installed software. apt-get dist-upgrade updates all installed software to latest versions available in sources.
<rudeviper> I did - same thing
<madebymarkca> I really feel like dist-upgrade and upgrade should be named the opposite
<madebymarkca> probably just me though
<cfhowlett> rudeviper, so it's a youtube problem.  ask them.
<madebymarkca> nm, half asleep atm, makes sense as upgrade and dist-upgrade
<madebymarkca> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<madebymarkca> if it is a server you may want to try upgrade before dist-upgrade, upgrade won't remove packages
<bcc> I get this on a completely fresh deploy of ubuntu 14.04/mysql (docker image) https://gist.github.com/d3f9923e77eedc9e4e30
<smithzv> I attempted a dist upgrade to 14.04 last night from my 12.04 desktop.  It went all the way to the "cleaning up" step, prompted to remove the obsolete packages, but now is stuck with some error that appears to be happening as part of the Grub installation (and it just keeps retrying over and over).  The error message is contains lines like "File descriptor 64 (/tmp/vte4O9Y1X (deleted)) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent P
<smithzv> ID 13204: /usr/sbin/grub-probe"
<philip_> am trying to get to this directory include/config.php on cacti any idea
<smithzv> There are several hits on this when I google, but none really tell you what to do.  I just wondered if there is any guidance.  I 'm going to have to force a reboot eventually and deal with any grub fallout.
<Mafala> how can i deactivate the ubuntu keyring if i want to manually enter PWs for encrypted drives, PGP mail etc. instead?
<Guest40123> hi
<vishnu_> Hello all
<marus> cfhowlett: thank you so much, i get it now, war very short and helpful
<cfhowlett> marus, happy2help!
<satty> how to enable bluetooth in kubuntu 15.04
<ardubar> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and want to install libpng-dev:i386, however this is going to remove my precious nvidia drivers. This is classic dependency hell, right?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | satty
<ubottu> satty: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<anomonus2015> guys how do i know what ppa for hexchat to install from their website  ? theres a lot of versions  !
<xangua> http://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<SchrodingersScat> also !ppa
<anomonus2015> xangua, OK , IVE ben to that page, and clicked the PPA link for linux and then get to the page im confused by !
<anomonus2015> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<anomonus2015> whats PPA should i choose and whats the differences ?
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, as hexchat is available in the repos you should not be USING a ppa!
<anomonus2015> umm but the ppa are newwer ?
<smithzv> Okay, I might be wrong about my observations.  It does seem to be moving along in the installation, albeit very slowly.
<anomonus2015> the repo only gives you 2.9.6 while the ppa is 2.10
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, and ppa are not officially supported.  bleeding edge = bloody edge.
<anomonus2015> cfhowlett, im new so dont follow. on the page they are described as stable
<cfhowlett> !ppa | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<anomonus2015> hmm ok
<cfhowlett> "at your own risk" is the key phrase
<anomonus2015> hmmmm
<anomonus2015> in hexchat my text appears very dim to others. its only my own writing that is like this though
<anomonus2015> what setting controls My color ?
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, overall theme / appearance settings.
<anomonus2015> ctthx
<anomonus2015> cfhowlett, thx
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, happy2help!
<anomonus2015> cfhowlett, any idea how to stop has quit mesages ?
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, in hexchat?  right click on the channel > settings > hide join / part messages
<ardubar> any solution of installing package which is trying to uninstall half of my system?
<nicomachus> anomonus2015: just an fyi, there is a super helpful #hexchat channel
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<anomonus2015> yea they recommended me to upgrade to 2.10 using the ppa
<anomonus2015> :/
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, 2.96 works just fine IMHO
<anomonus2015> yes and no
<anomonus2015> i havea dark theme
<mib_mib> hi all - i had some servers moved to a new rack recently, and dhcp wasn't configured so i need to configure it from a rescue cd - i need to find the root partition and mount it so i can edit network interfaces - how do I know which is the root partition to mount? Here is the output of fdisk -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893148/
<anomonus2015> and want rid of yellow,green orange and red text
<bazhang> #hexchat for that anomonus2015
<anomonus2015> cfhowlett, any suggestions on how to disable has quit mesages from hexchat ?.....
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, settings > preferences > interface > colors          also ask #hexchat
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, in hexchat?  right click on the channel > settings > hide join / part messages
<anomonus2015> bazhang, OK BUT THEY TOLD ME TO UPGRADE USING THE PPA
<IdleOne> the hexchat PPA is safe
<bazhang> anomonus2015, you want very specific help with settings, ask there
<anomonus2015> cfhowlett, i font have a hide join / part
<anomonus2015> ok baz
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, ask #hexchat
<bobby_> hey
<anomonus2015> ok guys i have an ubuntu question. I have lowered the brightness in unity tweek but my laptop function reverts to bright every restart so even though the unity software is set to dull brightness my screen is still too bright as the laptop resets to bright every time. how do i stop this ?
<bobby_> Get drivers
<bazhang> bobby_, which drivers did you need to get
<anomonus2015> bobby_, :) can you help me find and install drivers ? im very new to linux
<bobby_> The one for your graphics card. It'll have them listed
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I have disabled the over lay scroll bars in Ubuntu 14.04 and now I have none, how do i switch the normal scroll bars on please?
<bobby_> I had to do the same thing for closing my laptop
<bobby_> gtg
<rtreleaven> who was that masked man?
<anomonus2015> bobby im on a laptop with an intel chip
<Milky_Way_234> yes me to
<anomonus2015> Milky_Way_234, you know what drivers bobby was refering to or is he just trollong ?
<cfhowlett> anomonus2015, he's gone.  move on.
<anomonus2015> cfhowlett, do you know if i ned drivers ? i thought ubuntu installed all the drivers i needed ?
<Faylite> Ok that's it, goodnight
<bazhang> for brightness, no
<anomonus2015> umm ok so how do i install a driver in ubuntu ! ?
<Faylite> Lol, wrong channel, really need that sleep X
<anomonus2015> wow i thought that ubuntu 14.04 was lts ?
<anomonus2015> guys 14.04 is supposed to be supported for 5 years right ?
<bazhang> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<anomonus2015> so why is the latest intel driver for ubuntu not support it and say you should upgrade to 14.1
<bazhang> who says that
<anomonus2015> i dont know what to do . install the old driver or upgrade to 14.1
<anomonus2015> sec i get link
<anomonus2015> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.1.0
<anomonus2015> there is a link to an explanation but the english is not good
<bazhang> no idea, thats a 3rd party site
<tgm4883> Geez, good job intel /s
<fardarter> Hi there
<fardarter> I'm having some trouble.
<fardarter> How might I get some help?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | fardarter
<ubottu> fardarter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rosanna> hello
<rtreleaven> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fardarter> !ask OK, so for no reason I understand, my dual screen set-up changed to a single screen set-up in Ubuntu. It is fine in Windows 7 when I load that. Then, while fiddling with the settings and trying to get both screens up again, I've somehow made it so that logging into Ubuntu produces nothing but a blank (I suspect the output is on the inactive screen). How do I resolve this? I'm in an Ubuntu recovery mode start-up right now.
<ubottu> fardarter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> fardarter, no ! with a question
<fardarter> OK, so for no reason I understand, my dual screen set-up changed to a single screen set-up in Ubuntu. It is fine in Windows 7 when I load that. Then, while fiddling with the settings and trying to get both screens up again, I've somehow made it so that logging into Ubuntu produces nothing but a blank (I suspect the output is on the inactive screen). How do I resolve this? I'm in an Ubuntu recovery mode start-up right now.
<fardarter> (better?)
<anomonus2015> bazhang, is there a recommended source for intel / linux drivers ?
<cornelius_> wat
<rtreleaven> anomonus2015 I don't think you have determined that a new driver is the solution to your problem. am i wrong?
<fardarter> Please help someone.
<anomonus2015> i can only follow the advice im given rtreleaven
<lotuspsychje> !patience | fardarter
<ubottu> fardarter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wileee> anomonus2015, unless the ubuntu repos do not work that is all we recommend.
<anomonus2015> wileee, im trying to sort my brighness issue defaulting to full
<anomonus2015> this is a laptop function i believe
<anomonus2015> as its the FN key and the <cursor that controls the dimness
<anomonus2015> ive set brightness to los in unity tweak
<wileee> anomonus2015, Ah, well I saw you list a link yesterday that was for really old releases, however had it working in 15.04 but lubuntu right?
<anomonus2015> im on 14.04
<anomonus2015> i thought 14.04 is the lts
<ioria> fardarter, if you are in rw root shell, you  can try to delete xorg.conf , it will reset to default
<wileee> anomonus2015, Is my description close, or is this another user?
<anomonus2015> im not sure. yestaerday i was looking for support on themes maybe
<hectortrope> hello Guys I installed ubuntu on my virtual box then I installed virtualbox guest additions and now I am unable to change the screen resolution I can't see the diplay chagining option
<wileee> what you posted yesterday
<hectortrope> the display chager is missing
<wileee> anomonus2015, So you can only follow advice, just be sure you get it here, or at least give an outline so we can help. ;)
<ioria> fardarter, better here.... where are you now ?
<hectortrope> k1l_:
<anomonus2015> ok wileee
<fardarter> Hi Ioria, how do I address only you?
<fardarter> (I see you address me in red text)
<anomonus2015> wileee, i have an issue with the brightness of my laptop screen
<anomonus2015> im running ubuntu 14.04
<ioria> fardarter, with the nick
<fardarter> ioria, I'm in a recovery mode.
<anomonus2015> i have installed a dark theme
<ioria> fardarter, with networking enabled ?
<anomonus2015> and set the brightnes to dim in unity tweeak
<fardarter> ioria, I suspect so, as I have internet.
<wileee> anomonus2015, I doubt I can help but lets get some things confirmed, what is the issue, in detail please, and what have you tried.
<anomonus2015> but the laptop also has a hardware method to control brightness
<fardarter> ioria, how do I discover which shell I'm in? Is rw the standard?
<ioria> fardarter, locate xorg.conf
<hectortrope> Hi some one help me
<anomonus2015> so every time i restart ubuntu my brighness is on full in the hardware
<ioria> fardarter, no,
<hectortrope> My system setting and dispaly settings are missing
<anomonus2015> in unity tweak the setting remains the same
<ioria> fardarter, in case yu have to sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<fardarter> iroria, so sudo rm xorg?
<ioria> fardarter, locate xorg.conf
<anomonus2015> but my Function key Fn in cobination with cursors control laptop screen brightness
<anomonus2015> so
<anomonus2015> i have been advised its a driver issue
<anomonus2015> and to instal intel drivers
<wileee> anomonus2015, You need to put your posts in single posts, lay off the enter, and don't spam the channel with info to no one.
<anomonus2015> as its an intel onboard gfx chip
<fardarter> ioria, I have it. /usr/lib/xorg and /usr/include/xorg
<ioria> fardarter, no, not xorg,  xorg.conf   try in /etc or /etc/X11
<anomonus2015> ohh ok well the driver im looking for a driver for ubuntu 14.04 that upoorts intel
<fardarter> ioria, I put whereis xorg.conf into terminal and that is what it returned. Should I use Nautilus?
<ioria> fardarter, in root shell ?
<rictoo> Two fish are in a tank
<hectortrope> hello
<rictoo> One says to the other, "How do you drive this thing!?"
<fardarter> ioria, yeah, in root.
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | rictoo
<ubottu> rictoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> rictoo, take it elsewhere
<rictoo> i'm sorry, SchrodingersScat, i felt like i had to share
<wileee> hectortrope, This the unity desktop and have you changed compiz?
<rtreleaven> rictoo lol
<alpha> aye
<alpha> WOW there's a lotta people!
<ioria> fardarter, in root shell you don't have nautilus .....
<Guest72408> O_o
<rictoo> glad someone found it funny, rtreleaven :)
<fardarter> ioria, sorry: I'm still quite inexperienced.
<Guest72408> hey
<Guest72408> Guys
<anomonus2015> wileee, where can i get the official driver for linux for a acer aspire 5630 for its intel graphics chip
<Guest72408> Does anyone know how to get an embedded terminal?
<Guest72408> Into my Desktop?
<ioria> fardarter, updatedb  and locate xorg.conf
<hectortrope> wileee:  run many from morning to install vbox guest additions
<fardarter> ioria, anyway, putting "whereis xorg.conf" into terminal returns the paths I gave
<hectortrope> wileee:  i sthere a way I can restore my display and systenm settings
<Guest72408> Nobody knows?
<anomonus2015> Guest72408, what do you mean by embedded ?
<voiter> how do i add a user in console with root privileges (i.e. the user can enter sudo somecommand)
<hectortrope> I want to kepop my desktop in 1080*720 resolution thats it
<tgm4883> Guest, don't use enter as punctionation
<ioria> fardarter, where are looking for a file, not a folder
<brothersome> Guest72408, Putty is also available for linux
<wileee> hectortrope, run many what? vbox has it's own software in place of graphics etc.
<fardarter> ioria, what is the correct command for a file look-up?
<tgm4883> fardarter: 'locate xorg.conf'
<tgm4883> or 'find / -name xorg.conf'
<ActionParsnip> or:  sudo updatedb; locate xorg.conf
<wileee> hectortrope, Details are important, this is not magic.
<SchrodingersScat> hectortrope: have you looked at virtualbox's 'view' options?  I'm in a vm now, idk if resolution makes sense to it with the default guest addition settings, because it fills whatever you have the window scaled to.
<Guest72408> O_o
<hectortrope> sudo apt-get remove libcheese-gtk23" then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core" and then "sudo apt-get install -f virtualbox-guest-x11"   I run those
<Guest72408> nono
<Guest72408> I meant
<Guest72408> like this
<Guest72408> http://raerav.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Screenshot-from-2014-02-07-203205.png
<Guest72408> embedded terminal ^
<hectortrope> SchrodingersScat: yes did
<tgm4883> !enter
<tgm4883> Guest72408: please don't use enter as punctionation
<fardarter> ioria, I can't seem to find my etc files.
<Guest72408> Okay.
<wileee> Guest72408, I think you want a gnome shell addon is what I see.
<fardarter> ioria, I get a bunch of files returned in /usr
<Guest72408> ehh...not gnome, not a fan of it...
<wileee> Guest72408, If you have the shell your good, if not not sure.
<xangua> Guest72408: it says right in your screenshot... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rxvt-unicode
<Guest72408> hmm?
<fardarter> ioria, nm: got in /etc
<ioria> fardarter, what you got ?
<fardarter> ioria, /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<fardarter> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<fardarter> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-quirks.conf
<fardarter> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-evdev-quirks.conf
<fardarter> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-evdev-trackpoint.conf
<fardarter> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<rtreleaven> Its raining clues but don't worry I have a dumbrella.
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | fardarter
<ubottu> fardarter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wileee> Guest72408, Says gnome shell in the conky
<fardarter> ioria, here is a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893373/
<hectortrope> Ok thanks wileee and SchrodingersScat
<tgm4883> Guest72408: This is an older page, but you might be able to get it to work http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html
<Guest72408> ty
<anomonus2015> guys where can i find this ? Intel Graphics for Linux* - Intel(R) Graphics Installer for Linux* 1.0.7
<ioria> fardarter, seems  you don't have a xorg.conf ....
<hectortrope> ubuntu has experienced internal error should I edit aport ?
<tgm4883> also, literally the first link when I searched for "embed terminal in desktop ubuntu"
<fardarter> ioria, should I download one?
<fardarter> ioria, this wouldn't be an artefact of starting in recovery mode?
<BlitzerHound> Hi again. :D I have another problem that I suspect is simple but I can't get it. It might be something wrong with my computer though, I just want to make sure. It's power related.
<anomonus2015> As far as i can see 1.0.7 was the last version to support 14.04 LTS but its now 'depreciated' and the intel open source website advises you upgrade to 14.1 if you use intel
<tgm4883> fardarter: generally you don't need one
<ioria> fardarter, no..... the fix would be to delete that file to reset to defaulr.... but if you don't have it
<fardarter> ioria, where to from here?
<ActionParsnip> hectortrope: does the OS run ok otherwise?
<wileee> BlitzerHound, state it for help from the channel. ;)
<pugtor> I currently have a wget of: wget -T 5 -t 100 -P /root/gfsmodeldata/ --progress=bar:force --retry-connrefused /root/gfsmodeldata/ --reject idx ftp://host/file{{00..240..6},{252..384..12}}   and I'm wondering if there's a way to have wget not proceed to the next file unless the previous file has reached 100%? Is that simple wget code not capable of realizing that without doing a loop or something? I only want it to proceed if wget reac
<pugtor> The way it stands if you get a unable to resolve or incorrect login it just proceeds to the next file, 006 in this case instead of retrying to get 000.
<fardarter> ioria, I have etckeeper. Should I just rollback to yesterday first?
<hectortrope> ActionParsnip: Installed just 2hours back
<hectortrope> so can't say
<tsvenson> Is there no shortcut (hold down) key for running something as root from desktop from the right-click menu?
<BlitzerHound> Oh, right. Well, my charger is broken, and has some kind of short in it, and when I use my computer the screen flickers on and off, like dim and bright. I have my settings to stay dim, but for some reason no matter what I do it always flickers dim and bright, dim and bright. How do I keep it dim all of the time?
<fardarter> ioria, not that I know what the cause of this is: I didn't touch any setting prior to its occurrence.
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: you should tell intel to fix their installer
<ActionParsnip> hectortrope: if its ok then id disable it, get fuly updated and test the OS for a while (days)
<wileee> tsvenson, That is a windows option.
<anomonus2015> tgm4883, thx for the advice. really helpfull in solving my current issue
<hectortrope> ActionParsnip:  disable what?
<erwin> anyone here has used phpstorm before
<wileee> tsvenson, What are you trying to run as root, not a generally good isea.
<ioria> fardarter, what error do you have at normal boot ?
<ActionParsnip> hectortrope: apport
<wileee> idea*
<hectortrope> Ok ActionParsnip  thanks
<fardarter> ioria, I don't get an error.
<fardarter> ioria, I just get blank screens.
<fardarter> ioria, This is after login.
<alias_neo> Hey guys, I had a strange problem last night I'd like some help to prevent. I have an ubuntu KVM server running an Ubuntu server VM which has a physical disk as a secondary drive. The secondary drive is luks encrypted with an ext4 filesystem and is a member of a single drive zfs pool. The sever suffered accidental power loss last night and the gpt became corrupted on the disk meaning it couldn't be mounted at boot and the vm would not start. I repaired it
<hectortrope> Years and years ubuntu never fix trhats internal error why so?
<ioria> fardarter, can you enter grub with shift and set to  nomedeset ?
<tsvenson> wileee, Yes, like in Windows when I can hold down one of alt/ctrl/shift to run as administrator yes.
<fardarter> ioria, I vaguely know what grub is. Is that pre-login screen?
<ioria> fardarter, after login ?
<SchrodingersScat> pugtor: afaik you're already mixing bash and wget with the {0..240}, so isn't that like bash starting the individual wgets?  imo if you want more testing then yes you should add more bash.
<fardarter> ioria, how do I get to grub from terminal?
<wileee> tsvenson, Linux is not windows, the sooner you realize this it will be easier, both good OS's just very different.
<ioria> fardarter, no.... you got blank screen after graphic login ?
<fardarter> iroria, that's correct.
<fardarter> ioria, that's correct.
<fardarter> ioria, I suspect the signal is being sent to the screen which is blanked.
<ioria> fardarter,  ls -al   ~/.Xauthority ?
<tsvenson> wileee, I'm not debating linux versus windows. This is about UX and a quick key+right-click is an UXwin.
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: look, you want to install the latest intel drivers onto your computer. The official stance of the developers of the driver (Intel) is that it's not supported on your release of Ubuntu and that you should upgrade. The official stance of this channel is that the version in the ubuntu repository is the supported version. So I'm not sure what you
<tgm4883> want us to do here, you have 2 options. 1) Upgrade your Ubuntu to a version that is supported by the intel driver installer. This however would make it unsupportable here. 2) Find an older version of their installer that supports your version (which would also make it unsupported here)
<ioria> fardarter,  and for now, you don't need to boot in recovery, just boot normally and open a console
<hectortrope> System problem propogated is it also because of aport enabled issue?
<BlitzerHound> Should I ask my question again? :o
<wileee> tsvenson, I did not say you were, from here before your last post we were comparing the two looking for root access. What and why a root launch, this is a question you will be asked by any helper here whom is responsible.
<fardarter> iorian, I get  " -rw-rw-r-- 1 fardarter fardarter 62 Jul 17 17:35 /home/fardarter/.Xauthority" when I input " ls -al   ~/.Xauthority"
<fardarter> ioria, I need to chat here though to know what to do.
<tsvenson> wileee, In my case I wanted to run an installation and it needs to run as root. The shell is no mystery for me, just got a bit miffed there are no desktop shortcut. That's all.
<ioria> fardarter,  well, that file file should be -rw------- 1   not rw-rw-r--
<fardarter> ioria, is that the issue, or is that a new issue?
<fardarter> ioria, and how do I reset it?
<ioria> fardarter,  mv that file in .Xauthority_back, and boot normally
<BlitzerHound> Is my question still seen if it scrolls off of the screen? I dunno how far back you guys look.
<ioria> fardarter,  and if con't login open a console ctrl-alt-f2
<fardarter> ioria, sorry can you explain the move a little first?
<ioria> fardarter,  we make a backup copy of your file
<wileee> BlitzerHound, does it flicker on battery power?
<fardarter> ioria, so mv .Xauthotity_back [what goes here]?
<fardarter> ioria, authority*
<wileee> BlitzerHound, I would check for the same in the guest and a live to narrow down this a bit.
<ioria> fardarter,  you're just making a copy of that file, but with a different name
<fardarter> ioria, how do I pick out which file I'm renaming though?
<BlitzerHound> No, but the battery is basically dead and doesn't hold a charge for longer than like 20 minutes. And at the moment I think the charger is getting worse because It won't charge the computer anymore, just keep it on. I'm guessing it's just not giving out enough power, and whenver the screen goes dim is when the power exceeds what it's taking in. My question is how do I change the brightness so that it'll stay the same whether p
<BlitzerHound> lugged in or not?
<fardarter> ioria, which argument is it?
<ioria> fardarter,  have you ever mv a file before ?
<fardarter> ioria, anyway, what is the full command-line input?
<fardarter> ioria, no never.
<wileee> BlitzerHound, Honestly if your not sure on that power I would shut it off till replaced. guest has no official login nor does a live cd.
<fardarter> ioria, I've only been using linux for 6 months now.
<BlitzerHound> wileee: I didn't understand any of that. So I should just keep my computer off?
<wileee> you might be shorting
<ioria> fardarter,  ok,   you should be in you home folder.... mv .Xauthority  .Xauthority_backup ... if it changes owner we'll modify later
<wileee> BlitzerHound, Would you drive a car which acts the same?
<wileee> or a chainsaw...etc
<BlitzerHound> In all honesty I might. But I understand, it might be a bad idea.
<fardarter> ioria, mv .Xauthority .Xauthority_backup? I get "mv: cannot stat ‘.Xauthority’: No such file or directory"
<fardarter> ioria, I am in home
<BlitzerHound> So there's nothing I can do?
<ioria> fardarter, ls -al
<wileee> heh, I will remember your willingness to continue past safe borders.
<wileee> ;)
<fardarter> ioria, in home?
<ioria> fardarter, your home, sure
<ioria> fardarter,  fardarter, i think
<ioria> fardarter,  not the /home folder..... your home
<Comandante> ciao
<fardarter> ioria, here is the pastebin of the result:http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893473/
<fardarter> ioria, oh, I see.
<fardarter> ioria, same error.
<Ranius> list!
<wileee> BlitzerHound, THere is a guest account from the login gui, and a live disc is what you probably installed with, both have differentials from the user desktop, the live especially, running on the hardware and the disc.
<ioria> fardarter,  ls -al of fardarter folder ?
<BlitzerHound> wileee I installed ubuntu with a usb drive. So then I should login to the guest account?
<fardarter> ioria, you want to see?
<ioria> fardarter,  yep
<BlitzerHound> wileee You might have do dumb it down a bit more, sorry.
<wileee> BlitzerHound, Not sure I can that is really basic.
<en1gma> what to do you have to do to nvidia xorg or is it just Xorg (the config files) to make a 9600gt a dedicated gpu for physx? i have primary video out from my i7- cpu-gpu and in the nvidia settings manager i select the intel (power saving)  or the nvidia (performance). right now im on intel and everthing looking right for that side except vsync is on somewhere
<fardarter> ioria, here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893483/
<nicomachus> Comandante: Ciao. Stai cercando sostegno in italiano?
<wileee> maybe another can, sorry
<en1gma> when i run glx gears i get 60fps and i would like to uncap that but not the main concern
<BlitzerHound> wileee Um, alright then. :c
<en1gma> setting dedicated physx on the 9600gt is
<ioria> fardarter,  you are not in your home .....   cd /home/fardarter
<en1gma> can someone help me out with that? i think i have everything installed its just nvidia or Xorg config files i think
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 15.04 apt-get upgrade (cant rem if i ran dist-upgrade) amd 64 desktop
<en1gma> z97 chipset with i7 cpu-gpu (set as primary) and nvidia 313.113 updates for 9600gt (i believe)
<fardarter> ioria, see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893492/
<BlitzerHound> Is there anyone that can help me understand that thing that wileee said?
<uebera||> Hi there. Is it possible to instruct mountall to "block" the init process for a certain period of time before other service are started (which rely on the availability of certain mount points which sometimes are slow to appear)? If possible, I don't want to add a delay and a conditional restart of the services to rc.local
<fardarter> ioria, sorry, double paste.
<ioria> fardarter,  you rename it.... what's wrong ? don't you see .Xauthority_backup ?
<en1gma> when i go itno nvidia-settings i have a real small amount of options (since its using the nvidia control panel to direct video out to the intel cpu-gpu) which appears to work good
<en1gma> i think that little app is bbswitcher *
<fardarter> Yeah, I just did that now.
<fardarter> Where is the old one though?
<fardarter> ioria, yeah I just did that now.
<fardarter> ioria, where is the old one though?
<fardarter> ioria, OK, so from here, reboot, then what?
<en1gma> i gonna read on net but if someone kind of has some experience at what im trying to do it would be great. just say my nick say i can come back and read. thanks...been on this 3 days and this is as far as i have gotten
<ioria> fardarter,  it's the same ... in case you just  : mv .Xauthorty_backup  .Xauthority
<ioria> fardarter,  you reserve it... ok, now boot normally
<ioria> fardarter,  if you can't login, open a console ctrl-alt-f2
<fardarter> ioria, how do I reserve it?
<ioria> fardarter,   mv .Xauthorty_backup  .Xauthority
<fardarter> ioria, sorry, you meant reverse and I didn't understand.
<BlitzerHound> Please can someone explain to me how to turn down my screen brightness while plugged in?
<fardarter> ioria, OK, let's see. bbiab. Thanks!
<ioria> fardarter,   ok
<MonkeyDust> BlitzerHound  what have you tried so far?
<BlitzerHound> Settings > power options > then turned the brightness as low as possible. But when it's unplugged it gets darker. How do I make it that dark while plugged in?
<tempspace> Anybody have a good way to install Wine in 15.04, seems to be caught in dependency-hell
<SchrodingersScat> !info wine1.6 | tempspace
<ubottu> tempspace: wine1.6 (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 819 kB, installed size 2979 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<tempspace> SchrodingersScat: it doesn't install, unmet/unfullfillable dependencies
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> tempspace: sounds like you've got PPAs ruining things.
<tempspace> daftykins: I don't, this is a fresh install
<MonkeyDust> BlitzerHound  plugged in what, in the light net, or in a laptop, something else,
<BlitzerHound> It's a laptop
<tempspace> Installed no PPA's
<MonkeyDust> BlitzerHound  start from the beginning... it's a laptop with an external screen?
<daftykins> tempspace: updated? :P
<tempspace> daftykins: yes
<BlitzerHound> No, what? It's a laptop with a regular screen. It's just a laptop, nothing special. I just want the screen as bright when I'm plugged into the AC adapter to be the same as when it's unplugged. When I unplug it from the power source, the screen goes really really dark and I want to keep it like that.
<daftykins> tempspace: show the situation in a pastebin then, just making comments is useless.
<tempspace> daftykins: It's not if it's a known issue, but thanks for your judgement
<tempspace> tastes delicious
<daftykins> tempspace: bringing this attitude to a volunteer channel is highly unproductive, either you show output if you want help or don't bother :)
<MonkeyDust> BlitzerHound  ah, it goes darker to save the battery
<juan__> Hello
<tempspace> daftykins: I think the same thing about your attitude
<juan__> I am looking for help in spanish
<SchrodingersScat> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> tempspace: which ones that then, being expected to help without data? :D
<BlitzerHound> monkeydust So I can't force it into that brightness while plugged in? I have issues with my battery is all, and I'm trying to minimize the amount of power being used.
<juan__> thank you
<MonkeyDust> BlitzerHound  go to System settings > Brightness and lock > Dim to save power
<tempspace> daftykins: the one that started calling people out on being highly unproductive without even asking politely for it in the first place
<tempspace> daftykins: Lots of users won't even know where to start, instead you were a jerk right away
<BlitzerHound> monkeydust Yeah, I did that, but it's still not nearly as dark.
<daftykins> tempspace: you were asked immediately for a pastebin by the use of the bot trigger :)
<fardarter> ioria, back: no luck.
<MonkeyDust> BlitzerHound  then i don't know
<daftykins> tempspace: i think you ought to straighten your underwear and calm down
<BlitzerHound> monkeydust Well, thanks for trying then.
<SchrodingersScat> tempspace: the !pastebin was for you, the second I read you had errors I wanted to know, "which?"
<fardarter> ioria, this may be new info: when I get offered a login on my initial boot, I'm only offered one screen.
<ryan18456> I'm having problems trying to install .tar.xz files
<ioria> fardarter,  ls -al /home/fardarter
<daftykins> ryan18456: what do you want to install? are you sure that's the only way to get it?
<fardarter> ioria, after I go through the advanced settings and boot from the recovery menu, I'm offered both screens.
<fardarter> ioria, OK, will now.
<ryan18456> daftykins: How'd you mean
<ioria> fardarter,  are you in console ?
<fardarter> ioria, now?
<tempspace> alright, let me start over, thank you daftykins and SchrodingersScat
<fardarter> ioria, I have a terminal open in my graphical user interface.
<daftykins> too late, ignoring you for being a drama type - bye
<ryan18456> daftykins: How do I install it the .tar.xz file in other words
<daftykins> ryan18456: what is it?
<tempspace> daftykins: ok, I'll just have to live with that I guess
<ryan18456> daftykins: Can't say
<daftykins> are you serious?
<daftykins> then i can't help you 'cause i can't tell if it's even meant to work :)
<ryan18456> daftykins: NOPE! :)
<BlitzerHound> Oh and before I go I have a random question. I know it's out of your jurisdiction, but I figure you guys must know because you're all really smart. Is there a way to play fallout in a window rather than fullscreen?
<ryan18456> Yes you can LOL :P
<ioria2_> fardarter can you repeat the paste ?
<fardarter> ioriaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893561/
<daftykins> ryan18456: you're being a bit silly
<fardarter> ioria2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893561/
 * gnomed_ (new user to ubuntu channel) wonders wherher ubottu a really bot or just a user is mocking
<fardarter> ioria2, I have a terminal open in my graphical user interface.
<ryan18456> daftykins: stfu your just a kid ;)
<SchrodingersScat> ryan18456: 3rd party sources/software are generally offtopic, afaik, since we can't control or duplicate what you're doing most of the time, especially if you won't tell us what it is.
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | ryan18456
<ubottu> ryan18456: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ryan18456> SchrodingersScat: sHH:)
<daftykins> ryan18456: please do not use that kind of language in here, nor show attitude toward users.
<ryan18456> !guidelines | SchrodingersScat
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ioria2_> fardarter ok, now Xauthority is ok ... are you in console ?
<ryan18456> daftykins: SHH :p & it's the linux kernel
<daftykins> ryan18456: ok ignoring you too now, don't shush volunteers.
<fardarter> ioria2, not sure what you mean by console, sorry.
<fardarter> ioria2, the purple terminal one gets with ctrl, alt, T?
<ioria2_> fardarter if you can't login... you can only open a console (terminal)...
<fardarter> ioria2, I *can* log in.
<fardarter> ioria2, but I get blank screens if I log in from a normal boot.
<anomonus2015> ok guys sorry for this but how do i check what version of ubuntu i installed ? 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: uname -p
<fardarter> ioria2, if I go through the recovery menu and take the top option, I end up with two screens that mirror each other.
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, type uname -a, to see the kernel type
<pbx> anomonus2015, uname -a
<OerHeks> arch
<ioria2_> fardarter  i asked you to boot normally, and then open a console/terminal ......
<anomonus2015> i686 ?
<anomonus2015> 64bit ?
<OerHeks> 32 bit
<fardarter> ioria2, so I am chatting to you as if this was normal Ubuntu, but I have an exact mirror on my other screen (and also, I can't detect both screens in settings).
<fardarter> ioria2, I can do that, but then what must I do?
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  type uname -pr
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, you know what you installed.
<fardarter> ioria2, I don't know how to chat to you from console.
<ioria2_> fardarter  i see
<anomonus2015> OerHeks, no i dont :D ive forgotten
<fardarter> ioria2, I suspect (but am not sure) it is logging on OK, but not sending the right signals.
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  what's the output of   uname -pr
<anomonus2015> i686
<BlitzerHound> I think you guys have your hands full enough, I won't keep bothering you. Thanks again for trying to help with the power thingy!
<ioria2_> fardarter  don't you remember what you tweak before getting the ssue ?
<anomonus2015> MonkeyDust, thats 32bit ?
<ioria2_> *i
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: correct
<anomonus2015> thx guys
<fardarter> ioria2, there are two issues. 1 is that I can't seem to get more than 1 screen open at a time. For this issue, I did nothing that I can tell you about. I was in Windows (with 2 screens working), rebooted to Ubuntu, and couldn't get a second screen.
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  yes, but it's not the full output of  uname -pr   so you're not following instructions
<fardarter> ioria2, the only screen that would work was the one with the taskbar.
<fardarter> ioria2, the other issue, the inability to log on at all, happened after I had played with some screen settings in the systems settings menus.
<fardarter> ioria2, I *think* I've just saved a bad setting somewhere along the line.
<fardarter> ioria2, now I need to figure out how to undo that, but then I need to figure out how the original problem can be solved.
<ioria2_> fardarter  so when you boot normally, you get the greeter , and when you enter passwd, the screen goes black ?
<fardarter> ioria2, yes.
<fardarter> ioria2, also, I get offered greeter in only 1 screen.
<fardarter> ioria2, normally i get offered in both screens.
<fardarter> ioria2, when I boot after recovery menu, I get offered in both screens as well.
<ioria2_> fardarter  for, now it's better to test with just one screen, i think
<fardarter> ioria2, agreed. I just think it may be related.
<ioria2_> fardarter  then, yu enable it again
<fardarter> ioria2, OK, but I can't access the settings anymore.
<fardarter> ioria2, when booting from recovery mode, I can only select "built-in display".
<ioria2_> fardarter  when you get the blank screen open a terminal , and type sudo service lightdm restart
<fardarter> ioria2, even though I have two (mirrored) screens operating.
<fardarter> ioria2, OK, let's see if it works.
<acidrainfall> Hi all.  I'm having issues with realmd on 14.04
<ioria2_> fardarter  after, we try nomodeset
<acidrainfall> realm join only gives me 'realm: Couldn't join realm: Failed to enroll machine in realm. See diagnostics.' - but there are no diagnostics or logs, even in verbose mode
<a1fa> does anybone know if ubuntu vivid has the latest 15.7 driver (since the package is named a bit wierd)
<a1fa> catalyst*
<fardarter> ioria2, bbiab
<acidrainfall> Every time I run it it says it wants to install samba-common-bin, but that's already installed.
<fardarter> ioria, I get the error that the service is not found.
<fardarter> ioria, no file or directory.
<fardarter> ioria, for confirmation, I wrote: sudo service lightdm restart
<ioria> fardarter, yep
<fardarter> ioria, should I install?
<ioria> fardarter, sudo service lightdm status
<fardarter> ioria, Can I do from terminal or do I need to reboot?
<ioria> fardarter, from terminal
<fardarter> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893688/
<ioria> fardarter, active and running
<fardarter> ioria, the unable to dlopen is fine?
<ioria> fardarter, don't know
<fardarter> iroia, see expanded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893698/
<chr5> hi guys, does somebody can help me?
<wileee> !ask | chr5,
<fardarter> ioria, this the right track: https://askubuntu.com/questions/539128/how-to-fix-ubuntu-14-04-lts-login-screen-hangs-with-logging-in?
<ubottu> chr5,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chr5> I need to my tomboy start up with my ubuntu sysytem
<ioria> fardarter, you can try with nomodeset...  what video drive do you have ?
<wileee> chr5, Put it in startup applications
<chr5> startup applications? where is it?
<fardarter> ioria, OK, let's try. I've an ATI card.
<wileee> chr5, Look in the menu
<fardarter> ioria, all the help seems to be for nvida.
<fardarter> ioria, do you need version etC?
<chr5> can i do it by console, is there any folder to work like this "start application" ?
<genii> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<ioria> fardarter, no, try with nomodeset
<fardarter> ioria, what is nomodeset?
<anomonus2015> hey guys ive found a fix for my brightness not being saved
<ioria> fardarter, at boot, you press shift , enter grub, highlight the kernel string , press e and add at the end nomdeset
<anomonus2015> i have to install a ppa but im unsure whether or not i can trust it. how do i know ?
<chr5> I use XFCE, ubuntu by default...
<ioria> fardarter, we'll have some directive at the bottom of the screen
<fardarter> ioria, I don't know what a kernel string looks like.
<acidrainfall> fwiw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/realmd/+bug/1333694 was my problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1333694 in realmd (Ubuntu) "realmd samba-common-bin dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fardarter> ioria, but I should add the word "nomdeset" at the end of it?
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: what PPA
<ioria> fardarter, yes
<anomonus2015> http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-mint-brightness-settings/
<anomonus2015> PPA:NRBRTX/SYSVINIT-BACKLIGHT
<SuperLag> Is there any way to determine *which* packages are requiring a system to be rebooted?
<morg_> Hi guys can someone please help me. My computers time keeps going out of sync over a number of days. How can I get NTP time to sync every hour or something like that?
<fardarter> ioria, OK, let's see. bbiab.
<wileee> SuperLag, Gneraly kernels or security updates
<wileee> mostly kernels
<anomonus2015> tgm4883, you looking for me ?
<chr5> Sorry Guism my conection turned off, i need help (again) to configure my tomboy in start applications, how can i setting that?
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: yea I don't know who that is. It appears it's a few scripts, so I'd manually download them and verify what they are doing then just manually install them
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: I wouldn't use the PPA
<wileee> !autostart | chr5
<ubottu> chr5: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<anomonus2015> tgm4883, how do i manually download them ?
<anomonus2015> sory im new to linux
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: looks like it's available here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nrbrtx/+junk/sysvinit-backlight/files
<anomonus2015> how did you find that so quick ?
<anomonus2015> ok im on the page now. do i need the .bizrignore file ?
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: you don't need to download them, you can review them online there
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: and this feels a bit over your head...
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: I think the only file you need to review is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nrbrtx/+junk/sysvinit-backlight/view/head:/sysvinit-backlight.init
<Moonlightning> In the process of upgrading from Utopic Unicorn to Vivid Vervet, I lost the upgrade script's controlling terminal. I've killed its `dpkg` subprocess and am now trying to get my system back into a sane state. Oddly, I have both the `systemd` and `upstart` packages installed, but I have no `/sbin/runlevel`, which is preventing `cups-browsed` from being configured.
<wileee> Moonlightning, How are you going about finalizing the upgrade?
<fardarter> ioria, no luck.
<fardarter> ioria, maybe i did something wrong.
<fardarter> ioria, I think I get grub automatically, because I dual boot with Win 7.
<ioria> fardarter, mmmm
<fardarter> ioria, anyway, highlighted the "ubuntu" option, pressed "e".
<fardarter> ioria, added nomdeset as the last line in the boot.
<fardarter> ioria, got an error returned saying that it isn't a command.
<anomonus2015> most definately. but im trying to learn. what im wanting to do is fix ubuntu o it saves my level of brightnes for fture sesions. this is the only solution  ive found. now my next problem was to determine if the ppa was safe. this im not sure off but looking on the script it dosent seem to link to an exe or other service  so im guessing its safe. finally id like to keep a copy of the ppa and of the script and am won
<anomonus2015> derring how i know where to install them to if i nd to do so in future and the ppa is no longer available on line . well stuf does dissapear regularlly !
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Moonlightning> wileee: after killing `do-release-upgrade`s `dpkg` subprocess, I did `dpkg --configure --pending`, then `apt-get install --fix-broken`, then `apt-get install --reinstall systemd`, then `dpkg --configure --pending` again. I'm at a loss for what to try next.
<Moonlightning> I'd hoped reinstalling systemd would give me an /sbin/runlevel. No such luck.
<wileee> Moonlightning, Try sudo apt-get install -f
<ioria> !nomodeset | fardarter
<ubottu> fardarter: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Moonlightning> wileee: yeah, I did that already.
<fardarter>  ioria, I'll see the link.
<ioria> fardarter, right after quite splash
<ioria> fardarter, or before, better
<infidel> I'm having an issue with libvirtd when I try to connect I get an error asking if I'm in the libvirtd group or if libvirtd is running or if libvirt-bin is installed all these are true any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> infidel: whats the actual program you need it for?
<infidel> lotuspsychje: kvm
<fardarter> ioria, just reading the docs, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !kvm | infidel
<ubottu> infidel: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<infidel> lotuspsychje: okay thanks
<wileee> Moonlightning, How close to a full ubuntu no 3rd party repos were there when you started the upgrade?
<wileee> you were modding configs is all
<daftykins> 'were' ?
<Moonlightning> wileee: the upgrade script handled that. I think I remember it printing a message indicating it had commented out lines for third-party repos.
<wileee> Moonlightning, I can only say that even if repos are turned off you still have packages from them, this may have been an issue, just a guess.
<Moonlightning> wileee: would I have to uninstall all packages not from the official Ubuntu repos, as part of the normal distro upgrade process?
<wileee> Moonlightning, Sometimes yes, graphics ppa's are a good example, you can purge ppa's
<Moonlightning> wileee: but not packages from the Utopic repo?
<Moonlightning> repos *
<Moonlightning> wileee: /sometimes?/
<wileee> Moonlightning, utopic is your release?
<Moonlightning> wileee: I'm trying to upgrade from Utopic to Vivid.
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys i have a lil problem with emmc
<fardarter> ioria, OK, I got a boot with nomodeset
<MonkeyDust> !info emmc
<ubottu> Package emmc does not exist in vivid
<fardarter> ioria, It is the same as the recovery boot though.
<fardarter> ioria, mirrored screens; built-in display as only option.
<daftykins> Dragonkeeper: ask away otherwise we'll start guessing
<ioria> fardarter, but you can login ?
<fardarter> ioria, yep.
<wileee> Moonlightning, 3rd parties are not supported here unless that is all that works, the reason is basically, you are installing packages and "Dependencies" that may have issues on an upgrade, there is no magic answer on this.
<fardarter> ioria, there are some graphics anomolies.
<ioria> fardarter, good, so the problem could be the video driver
<wileee> upgreade or any instance really
<fardarter> ioria, OK, cool, thanks.
<Dragonkeeper> i have a chromebook . i have flashed new bios to allow for legacy boot. now im trying to install ubuntu 15.10 .  all works except i get a hang installing (also in live mode) when scanning disks .   mmcblk0rpmb timed out
<fardarter> ioria, I put nomodeset in just before "quiet splash"
<Dragonkeeper> i think the mmcblk0 has a part that uses auth to right to it
<Moonlightning> wileee: I don't see how third-party packages couldn't interfere with the upgrade process, though. I would rather not have to bother uninstalling all of them and then reinstalling them later.
<Dragonkeeper> write*
<daftykins> Dragonkeeper: 15.10 is not out yet and thus not supported in here.
<daftykins> #ubuntu+1 for that ty
<fardarter> ioria, should I make the change perma?
<ioria> fardarter, .xsession-errors   file what says ?
<ioria> fardarter, don't think so
<Dragonkeeper> daftykins: shouldnt really matter in this case as i tried 14.04 and 14.10  .  same problem    15.10 is the only one that allows my track pad to work tho
<daftykins> Dragonkeeper: still matters :)
<Dragonkeeper> fine ill go there,, but no doesnt matter lol
<wileee> Moonlightning, Are you sure linux is your cup of tea, understanding this and being able to remove and add is an important skill.
<fardarter> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893871/
<MonkeyDust> Moonlightning  i havent followed... what brings you here
<Moonlightning> MonkeyDust: trying to upgrade from Utopic to Vivid. Lost the upgrade script's controlling terminal, trying to recover now.
<fardarter> ioria, btw, what does flag -al do?
<tgm4883> Moonlightning: how did you lose the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Moonlightning  can you not backup and fresh install?
<wileee> daftykins, You have an issue with were, can you explain.
<Moonlightning> MonkeyDust: would really rather not.
<daftykins> Moonlightning: what wileee is telling you is fact, you must remove PPAs before upgrades - this is in all ubuntu docs.
<Moonlightning> tgm4883: I pressed control-c
<MonkeyDust> Moonlightning  it's fastest, easiest and cleanest way
<tgm4883> Moonlightning: well don't do that?
<Moonlightning> daftykins: i.e. comment them out from the source file?
<Moonlightning> tgm4883: I was editing a config file. Thought vim would catch it. :|
<daftykins> Moonlightning: no that's not how PPAs have worked for ages.
<Moonlightning> Still not sure why it /didn't./
<ioria> fardarter, a=all files l = long (descriptions) ...cat  /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log  ?
<daftykins> Moonlightning: you'd have to run ppapurge on them all
<fardarter> ioria, thanks. Cat?
<wileee> Moonlightning, If it helps, you can set up a app list for installs and any repos and keys and just run it to get most anything you do or have done.
<ioria> fardarter    cat is a command    ... (not an animal :-) )   cat  /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log  ?
<fardarter> ioria, what does it do?
<Moonlightning> daftykins: We've moved away from using /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d} for managing repositories used by the package manager?
<ioria> fardarter    just output
<sideup66> Hey room, is there any easy way to 0 wipe a drive partition
<bhundven> lotuspsychje: do you know if there is an irc channel for the maas stuff?
<sideup66> Not the entire disk, just one partition on it
<lotuspsychje> !alis | bhundven
<ubottu> bhundven: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> gparted sideup66
<sideup66> Bazhang and that can 0 wipe?
<bazhang> you want some military level wipe or something?
<sideup66> No nothing crazy bazhang, just a 0wipe, mainly enough to get the drive to reallocate bad sector (spinrite takes ages to do it)
<fardarter> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893894/
<fardarter> ioria, but using gedit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893886/
<_bobby> What desktop is everyone using?
<ioria> fardarter    sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log      you wrote  /logs/
<fardarter> ioria, ta
<bazhang> _bobby, take poll s elsewhere
<_bobby> okay sorry
<_airc> Unity & openbox is my desktops of choice at the moment.
<OerHeks> my desktop is a HP.
<fardarter> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893903/
<OerHeks> oops
<bazhang> heh
<wileee> lOl
<_airc> 👻
<sideup66> Bazhang so that is the way to do a sectorby sector0 fill? That's basically all I need
<ioria> fardarter    looks ok for me .....
<ryein> when I click shutdown in the panels gear icon it displays a lock and logout option but not restart and shutdown
<fardarter> ioria, so what do we do next?
<ioria> fardarter   video driver
<OerHeks> sideup66, if you do that, bad sectors are going to be written as oke. you don't want that.
<fardarter> ioria, I did check. I'm using the recommended one (which is not the proprietary one, btw)
<daftykins> Moonlightning: you made it sound like there was only one file.
<ioria> fardarter   sudo lshw -c video
<sideup66> Oerherksso there is no fast way to force reallocation?
<fardarter> ioria, ok
<ryein> anyone got an idea?
<Moonlightning> daftykins: there's a file and a directory that potentially contains more files. At least there was…
<Moonlightning> Well, there still is on my system.
<fardarter> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893919/
<daftykins> Moonlightning: yes, but the point is that PPAs are typically added on a per file basis in the folder sources.list.d/
<Moonlightning> daftykins: That makes sense. It's much easier to do it programmatically that way.
<daftykins> so yeah, to upgrade... remove all PPA packages, PPAs, upgrade... then re-add if necessary
<ioria> fardarter   display UNCLAIMED  ... now i don't remember if it's so becasue nomodeset is set ... or you really got an issue with your video card :-(
<fardarter> ioria, is display unclaimed an issue?
<fardarter> ioria, shall I reboot through recovery without nomodeset?
<daftykins> ioria: sounds more like a driver isn't loaded or X isn't running :)
<ioria> fardarter  listen to daftykins
<fardarter> daftykins, your input is welcome.
<daftykins> what's the task here? i've not been following
<ioria> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893919/    he cannot login without nomodeset
<fardarter> daftykins, it's a little complex, so bear with me: I have two screens. Today I rebooted from Windows 7 to Ubuntu and was offered only one screen to log in at.
<daftykins> fardarter: sounds like you updated and fglrx broke
<fardarter> daftykins, I fiddled around in the high-level systems settings, and accidentally accepted a set of settings that left me unable to access my "main" screen. Since then, I've been unable to log in.
<daftykins> heh yeah that'll do it.
<fardarter> daftykins: what do I do about it?
<fardarter> daftykins: I mean the menu available from the cog in the top right.
<daftykins> well which driver are you using with this AMD card?
<fardarter> daftykins: (for me: lower-level =  closer to circuit)
<fardarter> daftykins: Let me check. I'm using the one that Ubuntu says is recommended.
<wileee> sideup66, You can tab complete nics
<sideup66> On phone wileee
<wileee> sideup66, THan get them right if you want help
<frank1e> I feel like admiting, that I never played Skyrim more than 1 hour
<fardarter> daftykins: X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg-video-ati
<wileee> the other is not notified when wrong is all
<frank1e> :X
<frank1e> *t
<Moonlightning> daftykins: upgrade /how?/ I initially used the script; presumably I'm in some weird partially-upgraded state now.
 * frank1e ducks
<wileee> !tmi | frank1e
<ubottu> frank1e: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<daftykins> Moonlightning: well confirm that by "cat /etc/issue" and "lsb_release -d" then run a dist-upgrade and check all your sources refer to the correct distro version
<frank1e> woops wrong channel again. damn my irc client, sorry
<Moonlightning> daftykins: /correct/ being the new one?
<daftykins> fardarter: sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit
<daftykins> fardarter: then: dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<Moonlightning> daftykins: /etc/issue and lsb_release reflect the new version.
<daftykins> Moonlightning: yes because you can't downgrade
<fardarter> daftykins: on it
<fardarter> daftykins: returned: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ryein> when I click shutdown in the panels gear icon it displays a lock and logout option but not restart and shutdown
<ioria> fardarter  do you have pastebinit installed ?
<Moonlightning> daftykins: as does `/etc/apt/sources.list`. I take it the things on `sources.list.d` don't matter as they're disabled anyway.
<rictoo> alt+f2 then gksudo reboot
<wileee> ryein, try it with the alt key down
<rictoo> ryein ^
<fardarter> daftykins: isn't that what the first line did?
<daftykins> fardarter: ok good stuff, no other drivers present. "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit" - use this so i can see the ownership of files within your home directory, but be aware that it's sharing it publically so if there's something unsavoury in there we'll know ;)
<daftykins> fardarter: well the first line should've installed pastebinit.
<hex__> hlo
<wileee> ryein, As well the restart shows on the gui that pops up on some desktops.
<hex__> k..
<daftykins> Moonlightning: because you disabled them in the GUI software and sources app? that's pointless if you have packages installed from them still
<fardarter> daftykins: You mean named in an unsavory way?
<hex__> fang , ny1 working on..?
<fardarter> daftykins: What does pastebinit do?
<daftykins> fardarter: not where i'm from, no :)
<daftykins> fardarter: pastebins it...
<Moonlightning> daftykins: presumably the upgrade script disabled them along with changing the Utopic lines to Vivid.
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, so it is just text.
<ryein> wileee: doesn't seem to change anything
<daftykins> fardarter: ja
<wileee> hex__, You need assistance?
<daftykins> Moonlightning: maybe! so did you dist upgrade?
<daftykins> Moonlightning: as in right now run sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> *apt = apt-get
<wileee> ryein, how about the gui that pops up when you make a choice? Is this from the desktop or the login window, what ubuntu release and desktop would help.
<fardarter> daftykins: Here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893997/
<ryein> wileee: i am logged in
<sideup66> Got it, killdisk cleared it
<sideup66> Thanks anyway room
<wileee> ryein, Read question carefully, I tend to have multiple issue.
<daftykins> fardarter: ok you have files owned by root, this is breaking your desktop session. run "sudo chown -R fardarter: ~/" to correct that, then reboot and don't use nomodeset
<ryein> wileee: i am logged in and I click the shutdown menu item when i click the shutdown menu item it shows lock and logout which is wrong
<fardarter> daftykins: Is that still correct if I ran your ls command inside root?
<fardarter> daftykins: I.e. why do you need me to type sudo?
<daftykins> fardarter: as long as you're currently your user - yes
<daftykins> fardarter: why, are you in a recovery console right now?
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, running now.
<fardarter> daftykins: I don't access /home from my user.
<fardarter> daftykins: I've not that much experience.
<ppmind> hi guys,i did this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<fardarter> daftykins: I think I ran a noob set-up.
<ppmind> and only when i hold SHIFT button when booting, ubuntu loads
<wileee> ryein, Maybe a pic would help in an imagebin, the description is hard to follow, and no desktop as of yet named, maybe I can tell from a pic.
<daftykins> fardarter: not sure what you mean, ~/ means /home/current-user/
<ppmind> otherwise, a black screen with cursur shows and nothing...
<fardarter> daftykins: Maybe I'm confusing things: I can only access /etc from root user.
<fardarter> daftykins: That normal?
<EriC^^> ppmind: when you hold shift what happens?
<ppmind> EriC^^: a text "GRUB loading..." shows
<daftykins> fardarter: we're not doing anything with /etc :)
<ppmind> EriC^^: and ubuntu splash screen
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, will run it now and reboot.
<fardarter> daftykins: bbiab
<ppmind> EriC^^: and system loads successfully, but when i don't hold SHIFT nothing happens
<ppmind> please help me
<ppmind> i can't hold SHIFT always i want to start my computer!
<wileee> ppmind, Have you modified grub?
<ppmind> wileee: i do as the link said, first answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<lotuspsychje> ppmind: you sure you disabled secureboot and fastboot?
<ppmind> lotuspsychje: i don't know what do you mean pal
<fardarter> daftykins: my terminal broke when I ran it (flashing cursor, no "root@fardarter-desktop:/home#" on the line). Will it reboot OK? Shouldn't it give me an output?
<lotuspsychje> ppmind: is your system uefi?
<EriC^^> ppmind: type cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Moonlightning> daftykins: dist-upgrade going now. It's gonna take a while.
<MonkeyDust> ppmind  try this   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<daftykins> fardarter: oh so you are root@, that's probably not gonna work
<MonkeyDust> ppmind  it offers a choice
<fardarter> daftykins: I left off the sudo
<fardarter> daftykins: Should I log out of root?
<fardarter> daftykins: This is what I ran: "root@fardarter-desktop:/home# chown -R fardarter: ~/
<daftykins> fardarter: repeat the command but change ~/ for /home/fardarter/
<fardarter> "
<ppmind> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/vzyw
<fardarter> daftykins: bb2min
<kubast2> How much empty space should I've on a disk for android building[I allready have used 50gb ,and resized partion to 70gb for building]?
<ppmind> MonkeyDust: i did, choose 0
<cihhan> hi all! im trying to create a dhcp server with a different subnet for each ethernet port i have. i followed this link: https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/multiple-interface-dhcp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04lts/  However I am having two issues: (1) The server has internet access but the clients don't have it. (2) And I want the subnets to be able to communicate with each other. Do you have any suggestions?
<ppmind> MonkeyDust: but seems 0 already selected
<ppmind> lotuspsychje: i don't know, not sure
<ppmind> lotuspsychje: but i have only ubuntu installed and no grub shows (before i done anything(that link)),
<daftykins> cihhan: you probably don't have IP forwarding enabled and appropriate firewall rules
<ppmind> so i think it could be something with grub loading
<EriC^^> ppmind: try sudo nano /etc/default/grub and put a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<cihhan> daftykins: thanks for your reply. /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward seems to have 1
<EriC^^> then set GRUB_TIMEOUT=1
<wileee> ppmind, run that command EriC^^ is giving you.
<daftykins> cihhan: ping each point from clients then see where in the chain it fails, they won't have internet access if your router is unaware that a subnet exists behind the system you speak of - the subnet won't be in its' routing table
<daftykins> cihhan: ##networking might be more relevant
<EriC^^> ppmind: it'll show for 1 sec without holding shift so i guess it should work, not sure what's going with your pc i think if grub isn't showing it somehow isn't keeping the payload for the kernel when it boots
<ppmind> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/gvz8
<EriC^^> ppmind: ok, run sudo update-grub
<cihhan> daftykins: actually i see that even though the client has a valid IP, the ping doesnt show anything.
<wileee> ppmind, You can hit the escape key in the boot to get a text boot and see what it says
<EriC^^> ^ good idea
<ppmind> EriC^^: now i can restart??
<EriC^^> ppmind: yeah
<MonkeyDust> ppmind  or F12 for text boot
<ppmind> thank you all
<ppmind> i will come back(if system up lol) and report! ;)
<ryein> wileee: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rp9nwadevtk29gd/Screenshot%20from%202015-07-17%2011%3A29%3A16.png?dl=0
<Anthaas> Hi guys - would somebody be able to help me determine the cause of my machine crashing, and then perhaps help me in finding a resolution? It happens "randomly" when I am using the machine. I could be trying to install something with apt-get, or editing a file in nano, or browsing the internet, ther doesn't seem to be one direct cause.
<ppmind> EriC^^: thanks, it worked!
<Moonlightning> daftykins: I keep seeing this line, and it's worrying me.
<Moonlightning> > /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 1: /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: /sbin/runlevel: not found
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  what have you tried so far?
<daftykins> Moonlightning: ubuntu doesn't use runlevels so it almost seems like you've created a frankenbuntu
<EriC^^> ppmind: no problem, can you type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> you might be able to have it not show at all and still work
<Anthaas> MonkeyDust: Repeated use hoping it doesn't come back haha - Im not really great in trying to resolve Ubuntu errors. Its a personal machine Im using to learn things on. I've only just set the thing up though.
<Moonlightning> daftykins: it still /has/ them, though, right?
<Anthaas> Basically put, I dont know what to try.
<daftykins> Moonlightning: *shrug*
<ppmind> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/dpq7
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  we have to know where to start... provide more details, the ubuntu version etc
<fardarter> daftykins: Ok, I ran the changed command and got "chown: changing ownership of ‘/home/fardarter/.gvfs’: Function not implemented" returned
<anomonus2015> guys is 14.10 better than 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !14.10 | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  "better" is subjective, 14.04 is LTS
<Anthaas> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Desktop Version. I dont really know what else to provide in terms of more details - I dont really know exactly what is causing it to happen.
<wileee> ryein, Strange what account is this, and are others open?
<MonkeyDust> oh, 14.10 eol alrready? wasnt aware
<ryein> wileee: its my account and nope just one account
<ppmind> When i log in, i see 4 "System program problem detected" windows shows up, and it always happen. what can i do to remove them?
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  hate to do this but...
<anomonus2015> eol?
<Anthaas> MonkeyDust: I have just tried using it normally - all I have done is install LAMP, phpmyadmin, and set up an SSL certificate.
<wileee> ryein, THat the unity desktop?
<MonkeyDust> !details | Anthaas
<ubottu> Anthaas: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fardarter> daftykins: Shall I reboot now?
<Anthaas> But it crashed several times doing that. Are there any log files I can go to for information regarding the crashes, MonkeyDust?
<ryein> wileee: ya fresh ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> anomonus2015: end of life
<anomonus2015> so upgrading to 14.10 is a waste of time
<EriC^^> ppmind: you can check what they're about and send an error report, or you can disable error reporting and they won't show up anymore
<ppmind> EriC^^: how to disable error reporting? i removed whoopsie
<wileee> ryein, Not sure, I have not used unity for awhile, however I remember there being a key press to see all options, not sure if changed.
<EriC^^> ppmind: nah keep whoopsie if you want
<ppmind> EriC^^: but these messages still come
<EriC^^> ppmind: open the dash and type xdiagnose
<lotuspsychje> anomonus2015: ubuntu 14.04 would be a good choice to install
<anomonus2015> 15.04 lts ?
<anomonus2015> i have 14.04
<wileee> ryein, I assume you have tried both options and no restart or shutoff shows.
<anomonus2015> im on it now
<lotuspsychje> anomonus2015: then enjoy it
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  define "crash"... does it freez? black screen? what are the symptoms?
<rakm> wy would `sudo tail -f /var/log/nginx/*.log` tell me that it cannot option /var/log/nginx/*.log for reading: no sch file or dir? There is a access.log and error.log in there
<ppmind> EriC^^: thanks
<rakm> does ubuntu * work differently than redhat
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  are you connecting with wifi or with cable, is a laptop or a desktop?
<EriC^^> ppmind: np
<ppmind> EriC^^: can i ask you one thing more?! ^_^
<ryein> wileee: i tried clicking alt
<EriC^^> yeah
<Anthaas> MonkeyDust: Completely unresponsive. Keyboard input does nothing. Mouse moves, but clicks are not effective and then that even stops. The only way I can get the machine to do anything is the alt-sysreq - REISUB way of restarting. It is a desktop, and I am connecting with a cable.
<cluelessperson> clear
<cluelessperson> dir
<cluelessperson> clear
<cluelessperson> dir
<ppmind> EriC^^: in terminal, basically when you hit TAB you see some suggestions or auto-complete feature bash has (or any other terminal). but after the word sude this feature does not work
<cluelessperson> ... >.> sup
<ppmind> EriC^^: and it only happens with my desktop version
<EriC^^> ppmind: if you type sudo cd / and hit tab you don't get a list of dirs?
<fardarter> daftykins: no luck with the reboot
<BluesKaj>         cluelessperson sup is not question...it's not even a word
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  when did it start behaving that way? after an upgrade? after installing some program?
<Anthaas> MonkeyDust: Almost straight away - I installed 14.04 fresh recently.
<Anthaas> It used to be a Windows machine.
<EriC^^> ppmind: or sudo ls /
<ppmind> EriC^^: i get, but
<ppmind> EriC^^: sudo apt-get install lib
<Anthaas> 14.04 is the only OS on this machine.
<ppmind> EriC^^: tab does not work here
<ppmind> EriC^^: for suggesting package names
<Loshki> Anthaas: what about before you installed 14.04. Did windows run well?
<EriC^^> ppmind: does apt-get install lib work?
<Anthaas> Loshki: Bluescreened once or twice, but nothing abnormal...
<teward> ppmind: there's a *huge* number of package names starting with `lib` by the way - tab suggestion won't help you there
<ppmind> EriC^^: no
<Anthaas> Throughout its entire life that is...
<ppmind> teward: i know, it's an example
<EriC^^> ppmind: must be something with apt that's broke i think
<ppmind> teward: i mean, it wont suggest anything
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: Technically language is ever shifting and depends on entirely the symbols people construct.  Sup is definitely a word. :P
<wileee> Anthaas, You checked if your swapping?
<Anthaas> I don't know what that means?
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: https://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+sup
<wileee> !swap | anth0ny
<ubottu> anth0ny: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<EriC^^> ppmind: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash-completion
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: egads!  They don't have the proper popularly used definition!
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj: but it IS a word. ;)
<Anthaas> The only programs running are services, or terminal and the task I am currently doing - a swap wouldnt cause such a system failure, would it?
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, maybe for you it mean's what's up , in old english it used to mean to eat supper :-)
<jhutchins_wk> cluelessperson: That's because youre spelling it wrong.
<wileee> Anthaas, swapping is when you start to use the swap partition, if you are not SSD it will really slow down the computer and seem like a crash.
<anth0ny> good to know, but that was probably meant for someone else
<anth0ny> !swap | Anthaas
<ubottu> Anthaas: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wileee> anth0ny, THanks sorry about that.
<Anthaas> Ahhhh, wileee - it stays in this state for a very long time (before I restart)
<jhutchins_wk> Anthaas: Probably not.
<ppmind> EriC^^: i did, but still apt is the same
<daftykins> fardarter: so what happens exactly?
<ppmind> EriC^^: as you said, something with apt is wrong
<daftykins> fardarter: and only one screen is connected, yes?
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, so in the supper context yes it's a word
<jhutchins_wk> Anthaas: you can use top or iostat to see if it's swapping, and/or tell us how much ram you have.
<ppmind> EriC^^: is it possible to reconfigure apt?
<wileee> Anthaas, I am just giving you an option to check, time has no factor of you loading up to hit swapping, lets not get stuck here, just an option.
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  I picked this up in this channel   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894164/
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt maybe
<wileee> if you're*
<fardarter> daftykins: Btw,  "http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894161/" returns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894161/
<cluelessperson> So, I'm doing something wrong, but I'm not sure what.  I've setup HTTP to redirect to HTTPS via rewrite.  My browser reports an SSL connection error, but I don't see anything in the logs.  I'm not sure what the hell is going on
<fardarter> daftykins: If that means anything to you.
<jhutchins_wk> Anthaas: Time-based failures are often thermal-related.
<fardarter> daftykins: Ok, right now I have two screens.
<Vercas> Greetings.
<daftykins> fardarter: can i see an "lspci" ? (pastebin it, or "lspci | pastebinit)
<Vercas> Sorry to intrude, but I've recently installed Ubuntu Server 14.04 on a new box.
<Vercas> And I noticed something rather odd.
<Anthaas> jhutchins_wk: You think my CPU is overheating?
<fardarter> daftykins: However, they are mirrored and the only setting I can access is "built-in display".
<wileee> Anthaas, YOU might get a conky that shows temperatures use  and swap to watch.
<lotuspsychje> Vercas: shoot your issue mate
<Vercas> The CPUs run at slightly over half their frequency.
<Anthaas> MonkeyDust: Ill give that a run
<MonkeyDust> Vercas  spare the enter key, it's easier to read and repeat
<Vercas> Alright.
<fardarter> daftykins: (http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894176/
<fardarter> ) This is what I get when I boot through recovery. On normal boot, my splash screen offers only one active screen, with a login, and both screens go black after putting in my pass.
<daftykins> fardarter: so you are seeing the login screen?
<ppmind> EriC^^: i found this, currently installing ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/133086/bash-tab-auto-complete-not-working-for-apt
<daftykins> fardarter: graphical one
<ppmind> hope works
<cluelessperson> daftykins: I think I had that awhile back.  What kind of gpu you have by chance, if any?
<fardarter> daftykins:  (http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894176/ ) This is what I get when I boot through recovery. On normal boot, my splash screen offers only one active screen, with a login, and both screens go black after putting in my pass.
<jhutchins_wk> fardarter: A good thing to check in those cases it to create a new user and see if that user has the same problem.
<Vercas> So, my 8-threaded 3.4 GHz Xenon runs at 1.8 GHz. I know this is some policy that I can change, and I did it before, but I've been unable to find how this time.
<Vercas> Xeon*
<fardarter> daftykins: yeah, graphical user login.
<fardarter> daftykins: the purple one.
<jhutchins_wk> Vercas: cpufreq
<fardarter> jhutchins_wk: Maybe that's the next step.
<Vercas> jhutchins_wk: I'll look that up. :D
<daftykins> fardarter: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<jhutchins_wk> fardarter: If it's a personal setting or a corrupt home file that'll indicate.
<jhutchins_wk> Vercas: I think that's what you're looking for.
<Vercas> jhutchins_wk: It definitely is. I'm looking up how to change the policy/governor or whatever it's called.
<juan_> hello
<jhutchins_wk> Vercas: I'm not sure if there are settings in gnome that might affect it.
<juan_> Help in spanish, please?
<Vercas> jhutchins_wk: I have no GUI. Pure Ubuntu Server 14.04 installation.
<jhutchins_wk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> Thanks
<fardarter> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894204/
<Anthaas> MonkeyDust: I ran that script, I'll just go ahead with normal use and see if it happens again
<daftykins> fardarter: you need to boot without nomodeset
<EriC^^> ppmind: does sudo wg <tab> work and show you wget?
<fardarter> jhutchins_wk: This is a relatively clean install, so I'd be really annoyed if it was that.
<fardarter> daftykins: is it in the boot?
<ppmind> EriC^^: no
<daftykins> fardarter: yep kernel boot parameters
<EriC^^> ppmind: try typing . /etc/bash_completion
<fardarter> daftykins: I thought it wasn't supposed to stay past a single boot.
<Vercas> But the more important question is, should I even change this? I've noticed the frequency steps up when it needs to. I don't think this thing would be included by default if it did not help in some way.
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, brb
<ppmind> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/: Is a directory
<daftykins> jhutchins_wk: already on it so new user is a red herring at this point ;)
<daftykins> issue is system wide drivers
<EriC^^> ppmind: . /etc/bash_completion
<ppmind> EriC^^: yeah
<ppmind> EriC^^: solved
<EriC^^> it worked?
<ppmind> EriC^^: yeah :)
<ppmind> EriC^^: what '.' do  ?
<EriC^^> maybe it's missing in .bashrc
<AppAraat> hi, I'm trying to make a print server, but it seems that I have unmet dependencies, would it be wise to choose option 3 considering all of those unmet deps are virtual packages? http://kpaste.net/a0d4c3
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: did you add any ppa's?
<ppmind> EriC^^: ~/.bashrc
<ppmind> EriC^^: ?
<jhutchins_wk> daftykins: Sounds like you got it.
<EriC^^> ppmind: this is my .bashrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894227/
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: at install time I said to have from universe and multiverse I think.
<ppmind> EriC^^: i don't have this file, i checked :|
<EriC^^> ppmind: yeah
<jhutchins_wk> Vercas: Um, so, what's the problem?  Variable speed CPU is a good thing.
<EriC^^> ppmind: oh, you should!
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: but further than that, vanilla.
<EriC^^> ppmind: do you have a ~/.profile ?
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: (does ubuntu extras count as a PPA) ?
<ppmind> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> you also should
<ppmind> EriC^^: i created the .bashrc
<ppmind> EriC^^: it's almost a fresh install
<EriC^^> ppmind: it's default
<ppmind> EriC^^: and i didn't change these files
<Vercas> jhutchins_wk: My previous server had a shitty CPU - 8 Atom cores. The difference between this default governor and one that just maxed it out were quite extreme.
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<EriC^^> ppmind: type cp /etc/skel/.* ~/
<AppAraat> 14.04.2
<fardarter> daftykins: couldn't find it in the bootup, but I suspect that is because whatever I sent you earlier was from my current boot, which went through recovery.
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: ^
<fardarter> daftykins: My current boot isn't my usual boot.
<daftykins> fardarter: ah, so you haven't tried normal boot?
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: you sure you didnt add python stuff in the past with ppa?
<fardarter> daftykins: I have. I can't get it to start anymore.
<fardarter> daftykins: It did when the issue first cropped up.
<daftykins> fardarter: ok boot that, test the guest session
<Vercas> jhutchins_wk: I'll admit my current server is way too powerful. Even at this reduced frequency, it's smooth enough for byobu, vim and everything else I'm running.
<fardarter> daftykins: How do I test guest session?
<ppmind> EriC^^: now i have :) thanks
<EriC^^> ppmind: no problem :)
<fardarter> daftykins: Sorry, I'm a n00b.
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: check your repos perhaps?
<daftykins> fardarter: look for it on the login screen ;)
<fardarter> daftykins: OK. So normal login then guest?
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: or sudo apt-get update and try again
<fardarter> daftykins: brb
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: absolutely sure. This is a pretty fresh install. Is it bad if I choose 3? I'll give you my /etc/apt/sources.list - http://apaste.info/Frs
<ryein> wileee: i fixed it with dconf editor
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: nothing is sources.list.d/
<wileee> ryein, Good.
<uebera||> Hi there. Is it possible to instruct mountall to "block" the init process for a certain period of time before other service are started (which rely on the availability of certain mount points which sometimes are slow to appear)? If possible, I don't want to add a delay and a conditional restart of the services to rc.local
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, I get guest loaded up on one screen.
<fardarter> daftykins: It looks the same situation I was trying to resolve to begin with.
<daftykins> which was?
<fardarter> daftykins: See getting back to those settings looks like half the issue solved.
<fardarter> daftykins: Not being able to have dual monitors working.
<daftykins> ok well baby steps, for now
<fardarter> daftykins: I can only seem to get one monitor at a time (and it isn't always the main one).
<daftykins> fardarter: there's no point trying to work on that when you can't even log in ;)
<fardarter> daftykins: *nods* OK, what's nexT?
<daftykins> fardarter: hit ctrl+alt+F1, then log in as your user and show me a fresh "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: try sudo apt-get update and reboot perhaps
<AppAraat> I tried update, but not reboot yet.
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: not sure whats causing this on fresh install
<andrew_> Any security researcher/
<andrew_> ?*
<daftykins> andrew_: not on topic
<lotuspsychje> andrew_: #ubuntu-hardened
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: it's a minimal install. Not sure if that matters. I chose "Print server" and "Samba server" during install.
<andrew_> kk ty
<akansh> @andrew are u asking about OS security?
<fardarter> daftykins: How do I get the tilde and bar in that console?
<daftykins> fardarter: well i don't know where in the world you are to know what your keyboard looks like ;)
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: maybe print server fights with hplip, not sure i never tested minimal
<fardarter> daftykins: I'm using US style Qwerty, I think.
<fardarter> daftykins: What set-up would be automatic in the console?
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: I honestly assumed print server to have installed hplip, as it is a pretty essential part in printing. A large part of it is closed source, but I specifically told installer to install closed source stuff.
<daftykins> fardarter: i think shift+left of the number '1' for tilde
<daftykins> fardarter: pipe above enter?
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: hplip is the hp managing tool for linux
<fardarter> daftykins: That would be my normal one.
<fardarter> daftykins: My pipe is left of enter on keys.
<daftykins> normal one? i have no idea what you mean
<fardarter> daftykins: Ugh, brb.
<fardarter> daftykins: Gonna see if I can find a solution.\
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: I need those to have full printing functionality for HP printers, right? The printserver I'm configuring is simply headless and windows machines will talk to that server if they want to print something. It will also be connected to the HP P1102 printer. Do I still need hplip for this purpose?
<fardarter> daftykins: this is so annoying....
<daftykins> fardarter: where did we get to?
<daftykins> got that pastebin yet?
<fardarter> daftykins: I can't find a vertical bar.
<anomonus2015> hey guys anyone know how to change the background in ubuntu 14.04 login screen ?
<fardarter> daftykins: Can't pastebin without the bar.
<fardarter> daftykins: no?
<lotuspsychje> anomonus2015: background changes for the user
<daftykins> fardarter: well just do "ls -al ~/ > ~/paste" then "pastebinit ~/paste"
<daftykins> no more pipe
<fardarter> daftykins: OK
<wzjke> okay hello who use telegram
<SchrodingersScat> wzjke: what's that?
<fardarter> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894345/
<hamstercups> anomonus: try this how to geek article
<hamstercups> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/45315/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-linux-login-screen/
<wzjke> SchrodingersScat: telegram.org
<anomonus2015> lotuspsychje, :/ whan i turn on the computer it has a orange purple background with white dots. id like to replace this with something dark
<daftykins> fardarter: ok so as you, not root... "sudo chown -R fardarter: /home/fardarter/"
<hamstercups> anomous: is it the login screen, or the first boot screen
<anomonus2015> its the login screen not grub
<anomonus2015> or the ububtu ...... screen
<anomonus2015> its like a folded sheet of papaer and each triangle is a diferent shade of orange or purple
<SchrodingersScat> wzjke: were you having a problem?
<anomonus2015> its the greeter scren
<daftykins> anomonus2015: that's the plymouth theme
<wzjke> SchrodingersScat: i dont have problem
<anomonus2015> daftykins, i want rid its pants
<fardarter> daftykins: Does it normally take a few minutes?
<lotuspsychje> anomonus2015: you can textboot with editing grub to "quiet splash" set to ""
<daftykins> fardarter: nope, though maybe you have a lot of data and use encryption.
<anomonus2015> what will that do ?
<daftykins> anomonus2015: well that's your opinion :)
<lotuspsychje> anomonus2015: remove the loading screen, and replace it with text boot dark with white text
<anomonus2015> lotuspsychje, so how do i do that ?
<fardarter> daftykins: I do use encryption, but I don't have that much data.
<daftykins> fardarter: *shrug* should be pretty quick really.
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, I the command didn't generate an output. I just have an open command line again.
<anomonus2015> ahh wait i se
<lotuspsychje> !grub | anomonus2015 edit grub
<ubottu> anomonus2015 edit grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anomonus2015> lotuspsychje, your talking about grub. im refering to greater login
<fardarter> daftykins: It did seem to do *something* though, as the new line took 2 or three minutes to arrive
<daftykins> fardarter: it won't, repeat the "ls -al ~/" now and see if everything is now owned by you
<fardarter> daftykins: OK
<hamstercups> Anomonus: did you try the howtogeek link i sent you, there are a few steps but it walks you through it all
<daftykins> fardarter: /win 14
<daftykins> oops
<fardarter> daftykins: Yep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894371/
<anomonus2015> sorry hamster i didnt notice it. going there now. thx
<fardarter> daftykins: /win 14?
<daftykins> i typo'd.
<hamstercups> lemme know if thats the right thing
<daftykins> fardarter: ok give me a "pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors"
<fardarter> daftykins: Can I not do this from the terminal?
<daftykins> fardarter: wat... that's a terminal command.
<fardarter> daftykins: ctrl alt T, not ctrl alt f1
<paul424> Hello, is therre a channel for mint ?
<fardarter> daftykins: The purple backed terminal, not the black one.
<daftykins> fardarter: not inside the guest session no
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | paul424
<ubottu> paul424: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<genii> !mint
<fardarter> daftykins: I'm not in guest.
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, gonna run in terminal.
<daftykins> fardarter: oh ok, if you want to.
<fardarter> daftykins: Makes copy pasting easier.
<fardarter> daftykins: Here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894390/
<dennis__> hello
<anomonus2015> hamstercups, hm that page dosnent allow for you to use a custom background. you need to restrict yourself to a theme
<paul424> What happends if my fstab is wrongly written ?
<hamstercups> ah hold on lemme look up something
<paul424> How could I see list of UUID's of my partitions of /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | paul424
<ubottu> paul424: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<paul424> (and other info as well ) ?
<tgm4883> paul424: lotuspsychje: that would only show ones in fstab. He probably wants 'blkid'
<anomonus2015> ok guys a need a cooool and dark login image. something sick.  any suggestions ?
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | paul424
<ubottu> paul424: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<paul424> ok thansk
<fardarter> daftykins: Any ideas?
<Fred1283> Hi all,  Is it correct that in standby mode S3 (suspend to RAM), the on-board LAN - port should have it's LED on (i.e. periodic flashing LED's) ? I've enable WoL on the board (a AMD 8 core board), but when PC goes into S3, then the LAN port seems to be switched off and it doesn't react to WoL.
<nicomachus> anomonus2015: #ubuntu-offtopic probably has some great suggestions.
<OerHeks> Fred1283, AFAIK you need S4 for that ?
<hamstercups> anomonus2015: when you logged out, did it not give you a tab that said 'background'?
<tgm4883> Fred1283: that sounds like a bios/uefi setting
<Fred1283> up until now it did work fine and I didn't change something in the Bios
<Fred1283> it certainly did work with S3, I'm sure
<anomonus2015> i dint try it hamstercups
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: still the same deal - http://kpaste.net/a0d4c3
<Fred1283> what do you think about the LED? Should it be switched on when it's in S3?
<AppAraat> maybe the maintainers somehow accidentally messed up the deps? Should I file a bug?
<tgm4883> Fred1283: not sure
<Fred1283> the LAN-port LEDs...
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: might be a minimal issue, not sure mate can you try a liveusb ubuntu desktop perhaps?
<AppAraat> ah that's pretty problematic, mousepad doesn't work on the netbook and I don't have a spare :(
<daftykins> fardarter: sorry was getting cooking started, one sec
<AppAraat> what does this actually mean then? libsane-hpaio recommends hplip (= 3.14.3-0ubuntu3.2)
<daftykins> fardarter: "pastebinit ~/.Xauthority"
<brothersome> AppAraat, It means that you need an extra parameter in your startup
<fardarter> daftykins: Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894463/
<AppAraat> brothersome: oh, what do you mean?
<postmodern> why is the mysql-server package refusing to configure during installation?
<brothersome> AppAraat, I have a toshiba Laptop with that old poke and it only works with a parameter in the startup line of the kernel - in Ubuntu it in the XX-.... file for grub
<pbx> postmodern, share the terminal output
<AppAraat> brothersome: oh you mean the mouse? No it's really a hardware problem. I broke it lol :p
<Moonlightning> daftykins: Okay, dist-upgrade finished. Now what?
<daftykins> Moonlightning: reboot
<Fred1283> tgm4883:  thanks  anyways.
 * brothersome remembering how nurses are working with hardware, :-)
<daftykins> fardarter: click the dash icon top left (if you have it?) and type in "additional drivers" slowly, it should offer the program
<postmodern> pbx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894482/
<Moonlightning> daftykins: Is that it?
<fardarter> daftykins: I don't have dash. I do have a search though. Found "additional drivers". This also in the System Settings?
<daftykins> fardarter: tell you what try another normal boot without nomodeset in first, when you boot it - run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to show me what's happening in the non-working session
<ryein> will a 980 run well with ubuntu or are there tons of issues like AMD?
<nicomachus> ryein: I have no issues with mine.
<daftykins> ryein: be fine, but if you want to play games they'd still live best on Windows i think really :P
<fardarter> daftykins: Where do I run the command?
<daftykins> fardarter: ctrl+alt+F1 if you get no working GUI
<daftykins> no point buying expensive hardware then hamstringing it with an OS that may not love games so much
<fardarter> daftykins: OK. Give me a little bit. Need to finish some other work up.
<daftykins> fardarter: np, i'm gonna be eating soon so i'll be a while
<fardarter> daftykins: Thanks for all the help. Will be back soon.
<nicomachus> daftykins: while that's fair, Steam on Linux is gaining....steam.
<ryein> daftykins: not worried about games just cuda stuff
<ryein> multiple monitors
<ryein> i have an r9 290 but it has tons of issues
<Guest73387> hi
<Moonlightning> How do I determine whether a package was automatically or manually installed?
<pbx> postmodern, i don't know, but if it were me i'd try to find out what "dangling symlink" means and whether it might be the problem
<nicomachus> ryein: what type of issues?
<anon_>  hi
<wzjke> hey any body - help! who can say me - where i can do this - " I need create something REALLY NEW in this world, not computer, not car, nor telephone, not robot ! my goal greate something new like Quantum / Quantum world" Any body please help me find place for me!
<AppAraat> wow there is so much permission denied in the syslog
<SchrodingersScat> !info secondlife | wzjke
<ubottu> wzjke: Package secondlife does not exist in vivid
<nicomachus> hahahaha
<k1l_> !ot | wzjke
<ubottu> wzjke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wzjke> =)
<wzjke> ok but really
<wzjke> i need dead?
<daftykins> nicomachus: agreed :) gotta go where games are available though!
<ryein> nicomachus: black screens, google chrome flashing, running extra hot
<nicomachus> ryein: hmm... using the OS driver or the proprietary?
<nicomachus> ryein: I ask because the Catalyst 14.1 driver was supposed to kill most of the r9 290's issues. and the OS radeon driver has never given me issues (except for once... but it was half my fault)
<nicomachus> Catalyst 14.4, not 14.1*
<furbuz> ^^
<cryptodan_laptop> why does this room show up as ubuntu-unregged ?
<k1l_> cryptodan_laptop: it doesnt. #ubuntu-unregged is just the fallback channel if you can only allow registered users due to trolls or hacker attacking this channel
<k1l_> *if we
<nicomachus> cracker*
<anomonus2015> guys what is dconf-editor ?
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: dconf-editor (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.0-1 (vivid), package size 102 kB, installed size 488 kB
<ryein> nicomachus: thats good and i know this sounds strange but i dont want to deal with issues i want to work on my computer not my OS but I like all the features ubuntu(linux) has
<anomonus2015> lotuspsychje, check this tutorial out. it recomendes sudo root . thought you always used gksudo now ?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<anomonus2015> lotuspsychje, i know what sudo does and why but i thought gksudo was less prone to error and possiabally more secure
<anomonus2015> ?
<prajjwal> could someone tell me how much memory Xorg is taking up on your machine right now? Mine is a 216 Megs and it looks kind of high to me.
<ryein> maybe i should run 14.04 instead of 15.04
<lotuspsychje> ryein: LTS is in many cases a nice choice
<MonkeyDust> ryein  yes, 14.04 is LTS
<prajjwal> .
<postmodern> anyone know why mysql-server is not properly configuring? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11894736/
<anomonus2015> lotuspsychje, in that tutorial i linked you too it says i shoukld switch to user lightdim but when i try it returns no password set ?
<anomonus2015> No Passwd entry for user lightdm ?
<daftykins> fardarter: still no login?
<fardarter> daftykins: Correct.
<fardarter> daftykins: See the logs?
<daftykins> fardarter: yep, looks like it initialises screen 2 fine in the server - so i think we'll just do a drastic shotgun approach to restore your user session, i think something is wrong in the configs
<daftykins> fardarter: in a terminal as your user, "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then reboot and boot as normal without "nomodeset"
<fardarter> daftykins: I hope that doesn't involve shooting my PC>
<daftykins> :D
<anomonus2015> can someone help me out ?
<daftykins> anomonus2015: what's up exactly?
<anomonus2015> well im following this web fix
<Moonlightning> So I can log in using the GUI on my system, but nothing really happens after that. I see the wallpaper, but I don't get a menu bar or an application launcher or anything. Pressing the super key (which normally triggers the search feature), /holding/ the super key (which normally shows the keyboard-shortcut cheatsheet), and meta-tab all do nothing. How do I troubleshoot this?
<anomonus2015> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<Moonlightning> I've tried reinstalling lightdm and unity—nothing changed.
<fardarter> daftykins: OK, logged on as my user again
<fardarter> daftykins: All my settings are gone tho.
<daftykins> fardarter: yep that's what made it drastic, but it's all good now huh? both screens up?
<fardarter> daftykins: No, just one screen.
<anomonus2015> now at the point where i enter su lightdm -s /bin/bash i get the message in terminal No Passwd for user Lightdm
<fardarter> daftykins: But I didn't have to go through recovery.
<fardarter> daftykins: I am *detecting* the two screens though.
<daftykins> fardarter: ok, open a file manager and enable hidden file showing then copy applications you actually use one at a time when you use them from .configold to .config to get those parts back
<anomonus2015> so i need to be that user before running dconf-editor or not and am i missing something or is the guide incorrect
<daftykins> fardarter: what does the monitor settings program look like? you can post screenshots
<fardarter> daftykins: 2 min
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, only the 1st user has sudo priv.
<daftykins> anomonus2015: are you root@ whilst following this guide?
<anomonus2015> yes
<daftykins> anomonus2015: and what was wrong with the text mode suggestion? :>
<anomonus2015> text mode suggestion. dont think i understood it
<anomonus2015> think of me as a child and your the parent
<anomonus2015> tell it to tie its shoe laces. dosnt happen . you need to show it how to do it
<daftykins> in that case go to bed with no dessert
<daftykins> also, add 'text' instead of 'splash' to avoid plymouth entirely
<daftykins> (on kernel boot parameters)
<anomonus2015> i want my own background
<anomonus2015> but why is this not working what im following ?
<daftykins> i'm gonna have to duck out of this one then 'cause i don't really care for aesthetic queries
<fardarter> daftykins: Had to restart because I put the fucking menu on the blank screen.
<fardarter> daftykins: 2 secs
<anomonus2015> is ubuntu reallyl buggy or is it the software or just people that dont know what they are doing ? it sems EVERYTHING is a struggle to do
<nicomachus> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<anomonus2015> all im wanting to do is change the boot screen background
<daftykins> fardarter: no rudes in here please!
<anomonus2015> i dont mind rudes
<fardarter> daftykins: Sorry, thought we were adults.
<anomonus2015> swaer wrds are open to interpretation
<anomonus2015> lol
<fardarter> daftykins: Anyway, not struggling to open browser in current screen.
<daftykins> fardarter: there might be all kinds of users in here
<daftykins> anomonus2015: drop the chatter please :)
<nicomachus> I'm 7.
<anomonus2015> so kids dont swear ?
<anomonus2015> what really ?
<daftykins> !ot > anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015, please see my private message
<Moonlightning> anomonus2015: are you still in the root shell from step #2? `su` doesn't require the password of the target user if run by root.
<anomonus2015> moonlighting the terminal comes back with 'No Paswrd entry for user 'lightdm'
<bekks> Why are you trying to be the lightdm user?
<daftykins> it's in the guide.
<bekks> Ah.
<anomonus2015> after entering 'su lightdm -s /bin/bash' as the root
<fardarter> daftykins: This took weirdly long: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-07-17_22_47_07-lmoqWcZF.png
<Moonlightning> anomonus2015: dunno what to tell you; it works for me. My guess is that you aren't actually root. :P
<daftykins> fardarter: looks like they're both up fine to me then?
<fardarter> daftykins: Yeah, but only one screen is actually displaying. So, for example, I only see the screen with the menu.
<fardarter> daftykins: For reference, the 27" is supposed to be on the right.
<anomonus2015> Moonlightning, it says root@nameofcomputer
<anomonus2015> before the command prompt
<daftykins> fardarter: could it be as simple as the display being on the wrong input?
<fardarter> daftykins: Which setting do you mean?
<daftykins> the physical buttons on the monitor itself
<daftykins> being on e.g. VGA instead of DVI, or VGA instead of HDMI... that kinda thing
<fardarter> daftykins: Oh, shouldn't be. If I disable the 23" I can get the 27" to display fine.
<fardarter> daftykins: I can't see why it would work if I set it as the only screen then.
<daftykins> fardarter: probably an open source driver issue then, you may have to install fglrx from AMD - the proprietary graphics driver. did you say no other was offered? i forget
<Moonlightning> anomonus2015: as an alternative, you can exit to your shell and use `sudo -iu lightdm` to get a login as lightdm.
<fardarter> daftykins: I can access that, I think. Let me try.
<fardarter> daftykins: should i use the flgrx or the fglrx-updates?
<daftykins> fardarter: mmm, try -updates first
<fardarter> daftykins: This could take a while...
<anomonus2015> Moonlightning, ok thx now im getting Command deconf-editor from package Dconf-Editor (universe) deconf-editor : Command not found
<anomonus2015> this is after typing in deconf-editor at the command prompt
<Moonlightning> Perhaps you want to install that package?
<OerHeks> LoLz, deconf-editor does not exist, dconf-editor maybe?
<cluelessperson> Question about SSH restriction, is this safe?   http://solderintheveins.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-sftp-only-account-how-to/
<look> hi
<Guest52910> hii
<anomonus2015> moonlighting i did install it. now im at step 5 ans simply want to run it
<look_> hii
<daftykins> lo
<fardarter> daftykins: restarted and now have both screens. :)
<anomonus2015> wierd. now it works. every stage i had issues with worked the ssecond or third time i entered the command
<daftykins> fardarter: \o/
<fardarter> daftykins: How do I get my config backnow?
<anomonus2015> i dont understand
<fardarter> daftykins: Indeed!
<fardarter> daftykins: :)
<daftykins> fardarter: same as i said earlier, just copy programs you actually want from ~/.configold to ~/.config - *not* everything though
<daftykins> so e.g. .mozilla in there for firefox, yada yada
<fardarter> daftykins: Is there just a list?
<fardarter> daftykins: Let me look at the file.
<daftykins> it's a folder of folders
<Guest___> im hoping someone can help me out. after an apt-get autoremove which removed what i thought were unneeded old kernel libraries i cant boot. i get "error: invalid video mode specification `text'. Booting in blind mode'. ive tried googling and all i can find is suggestions to reinstall grub, but ive tried that and i still get the same thing
<CarlFK> booted latop, get login screen, log in, instead of tool bar on the left and status bar on top, I get just a desktop image and a folder called thumbnails.  c-a-t does not launch a terminal like it normally does.
<fardarter> daftykins: Should I do this in the GUI?
<daftykins> CarlFK: test the guest session works fine
<CarlFK> when I log in as guest, I get the toolbar/status bar.
<fardarter> daftykins: Nautilus?
<CarlFK> daftykins: good idea :)
<daftykins> fardarter: sure, as i say you'll need to enable hidden files.
<daftykins> Guest___: what are you typing from now?
<Guest___> daftykins: a different computer
<daftykins> Guest___: can you boot a live session?
<anomonus2015> ok guys how do i copy a jpg into usr/share/backgrounds folder ? copy works but paste doesnt ?
<Guest___> daftykins: yeah im sure i can. i can also get in to the recovery console
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, you need sudo fot copying outside your /home/ folder, linux basics
<OerHeks> fot-for
<genii> anomonus2015: That folder is a system folder and so you need admin rights to put stuff there
<daftykins> Guest___: you could chroot from a live session, get the machine online then reinstall a kernel / check your configs - it sounds like the 'text' kernel boot parameter has been put in the wrong place or something like that
<genii> anomonus2015: sudo cp /wherever/jpgs/are   /usr/share/backgrounds
<anomonus2015> meh so how do i grant myself admin rights in the gui ?
<mason64_1> hey everyone, Could anyone please help me install java and flash?
<Guest___> daftykins: ok how would i do that
<OerHeks> flash is dead
<anomonus2015> genii thx man but is there a way in the gui ?
<mason64_1> java then please :)
<daftykins> Guest___: you could come back on here once you've booted into a live session from a flash drive
<anomonus2015> yea mozila is automatically stoping flash now
<OerHeks> openJDK  is in the repo's, for oracle java see !java
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Guest___> ok ill do that now
<genii> anomonus2015: The other way is to run nautilus with admin rights by: gksu nautilus
<awesomess3> what's the easiest way to install chrome?
<anomonus2015> is flash just too full of security holes or ocsolete for another reason ?
<OerHeks> awesomess3, just get the deb from the google site, it istalls the repo & key
<anomonus2015> genii ok thx
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, i just say flash is dead as there are too many issues. maybe solvable, but not worth my time.
<Guest___> daftykins: does it matter if the live session is an older version of ubuntu. i have a 14.10 disk right here but the machine im trying to fix is 15.04
<mason64_1> does any one have 20mins to help me with java?
<nicomachus> Guest___: should be fine.
<CarlFK> 20min?!
<wileee> !ask | mason64_1
<ubottu> mason64_1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> Guest___: mmm, that should be ok
<OerHeks> mason64_1, is that java page not clear?
<wileee> mason64_1, would the java wiki be a good start?
<mason64_1> i get this wen i try to install it
<mason64_1> every time i go on facebook on firefox i get the error message JavaScript Required
<mason64_1> We're sorry, but Facebook doesn't work properly without JavaScript enabled. If you can't enable JavaScript, try visiting the mobile-optimized website.
<fardarter> daftykins: Do I need Nautilus? I can't find the .configold just by showing hidden?
<OerHeks> oh, javascript <> java
<daftykins> fardarter: keep looking ;)
<OerHeks> mason64_1,  it is a browser setting
<mason64_1> OerHeks, i have looked but i cant seem to find java on firefox at all?
<awesomess3> so Firefox was crashing so I migrated to Google Chrome, wish me luck! :D
<wileee> mason64_1, addons-plugin
<mason64_1> wileee, not in addons at all
<mason64_1> which is strange as most online help forums say the same but for some reason no java is under plugins
<wileee> mason64_1, Not in the plugins tab?
<mason64_1> nope
<wileee> !java | mason64_1 take a look through the wiki and see if you missed anything would be where I started.
<ubottu> mason64_1 take a look through the wiki and see if you missed anything would be where I started.: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mason64_1> i have a few addons but no java, what i do have is Icetea web plugin?
<OerHeks> mason javaSCRIPT > about:config and setting the key javascript.enabled to false
<OerHeks> or enable
<mason64_1> where do i do that sorry OerHeks  am totally new to linux
<Guest___> daftykins: ok i got the live session booted. is this the chroot procedure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<OerHeks> mason64_1, enter 'about:config' as a webadress
<mason64_1> ahh ok
<TJ-> mason64_1  if you've installed "openjdk-7-jre" then the browser plug-in for Mozilla/Firefox is "icedtea-7-plugin"
<mason64_1> java script value is set to flase
<anomonus2015> is it possiable to have more than one terminal running at the same time ?
<mason64_1> fixed
<daftykins> Guest___: yep looks good
<mason64_1> OerHeks,  fixed by changing the value to true! after 3 days its just that :)
<fardarter> daftykins: Will I need to restart for everything to apply again?
<daftykins> Guest___: once you get in, run a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and paste it via past.ubuntu.com to share here
<daftykins> fardarter: nah, not if it's just application configs
<OerHeks> mason64_1, i had a hard time seeing the diff between java and javascript too, have fun !
<mason64_1> so icetea is the java plugin and javascript was disabled
<OerHeks> jups
<fardarter> daftykins: I don't seem to have recovered all my taskbar items though.
<anomonus2015> is it possiable to have more than one terminal running at the same time ? gguys ?
<mason64_1> ahh good to know, slowly i hope i get the hang of this :) am not going to give up :) been a windows man for far to long :)
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: yes....
<mason64_1> thanks for your help OerHeks
<daftykins> fardarter: nah, that will have been in a section that likely caused the problems
<anomonus2015> tgm4883, how do you do this ?
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: graphically?
<fardarter> daftykins: Ah, alright. Enough time on this anyway. Thanks so very much!
<anomonus2015> yea
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: you.... open a second one?
<anomonus2015> :D it just takes the 1st one to the front
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: right click on the icon and I believe you can open one in a new window
<daftykins> fardarter: np :> enjoy
<tgm4883> anomonus2015: or, you could look under file in the menu and I belivee you can do it there too
<mason64_1> another quick one - when i get this Firefox has prevented the outdated plugin adobe flash from running  should i never run it as flash is not a good idea to run these days
<tgm4883> mason64_1: that would be the best security practice
<mason64_1> ok thanks
<anomonus2015> ahh thx guys
<Guest___> daftykins: well the live session has no internet access so i cant really pastebin the results...
<daftykins> Guest___: how come? wireless?
<Guest___> daftykins: no its wired. i dont know
<Guest___> it was working fine before this all happened. im on the same connection with this computer
<daftykins> Guest___: hmm, well tell you what run it anyway and see which kernels if any are installed
<IamEld3st> hello
<Guest___> can you just tell me what youre looking for in there? i have a bunch of kernel images, 3.19.0-15.15, .16, .18, .20, .21, .22, 31, 38, 39, 40, 43, 44, 47
<Guest___> also extra modules for the same versions it looks like
<IamEld3st> im installing ubuntu 14.04.2 server distribution but i cant get past the iscsi part i dont understand it i have unallocated disk in system and cant select it?
<mason64_1> do you uninstall all programs via the software center?  or is there a remove programs feature on ubuntu
<wileee> mason64_1 there or a terminal or synaptic
<Guest___> oh wait some of those are 3.16.0
<Guest___> 3.19.0-22 is the newest it looks like
<Guest___> ahhh but i dont have a "kernel extra modules" entry for that?
<Guest___> you think thats the problem?
<wileee> mason64_1, In the cli sudo apt-get remove "package"
<luke4401> ciao
<mason64_1> ok thanks wileee
<wileee> ;)
<CarlFK> hmm, I can log in, right click, terminal, pidgin. the term and pidgin windows don't have boarders, menus, min/max/close button
<IamEld3st> im installing ubuntu 14.04.2 server distribution but i cant get past the iscsi part i dont understand it i have unallocated disk in system and cant select it? what should i do
<Guest___> daftykins: so you were saying I need to reinstall the kernel? how do i do that exactly?
<daftykins> Guest___: could be more your boot config, one sec
<mason64_1> IamEld3st,  how are you running your hard drives? via raid or just normal?
<Guest___> thx
<CarlFK> IamEld3st: you may want to try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-installer
<daftykins> Guest___: do you have any parameters within these two vars in your /etc/default/grub ?
<daftykins> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<daftykins> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Guest___> daftykins: the first one is blank but _DEFAULT has "quiet splash nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0"
<IamEld3st> well there is only one drive in system and it goes by this detecting....found mbfb intel raid something......found sata raid.... configure iscsi volumes
<mason64_1> THanks everyone, no doubt i will be back for more help. THanks alot
<daftykins> Guest___: hrmm seems normal
<daftykins> Guest___: at least, normal if you boot with nomodeset every time o0
<IamEld3st> so should disable raid in bios? or something?
<Guest___> daftykins: i have an nvidia quadro which ubuntu always has issues with, so yeah i think i do
<Guest___> i had to add that awhile ago
<Guest___> i often have to reinstall the drivers with sgfxi after an upgrade or stuff like that but it didnt help this time
<daftykins> ah
<Guest___> for the live session its the only way to get it to boot, for example
<mason64_12> When i close down xchat irc it asks me to minimize it to the tray - where is the tray as i have 3 irc windows open now and cant find the other two
<OerHeks> mason64_12, top panel, click on the enveloppe
<anomonus2015> guys Terminal dsent recognise the path /Home/Pictures/eclipse.jpg
<daftykins> anomonus2015: probably because /home is not /Home
<mason64_12> i click on that but only see 1 xchat window
<OerHeks> user Pictures?
<anomonus2015> so its not  or is case sensitive ?
<Guest___> daftykins: looking at my apt history log, the packages that were autoremoved right before this happened were a bunch of packages like linux-image-extra, linux-image, etc all for 3.19.0-21. which i guess would have been the last kernel version
<OerHeks> mason64_12, why that many xchat windows open? btw xchat is no longer under development, use hexchat.
<anomonus2015> nope still not working even in lowercase
<Sonny|3oy> whois Sonny|3oy
<mason64_12> i will remove xchat now and come back with hex chat brb
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: don't you mean /home/$USER/Pictures/eclipse.jpg
<Guest___> when i try to grub update i get a weird error… "error getting authority: error intializing authority: could not connect: no such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1) mount: can't find UUID=blablabla mount: mount point /run/shm does not exist"
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: and yes, very case sensitive
<Guest___> but then it seems to finished successfully. could this be related to my problem do you think?
<daftykins> Guest___: ah, you'd need to get online to reinstall easily - or just try booting an older one
<anomonus2015> $user is my sername when i login ?
<Guest___> daftykins: i can get online in the recovery console, will that work?
<anomonus2015> ahh
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: yes, in caps
<anomonus2015> copulation
<anomonus2015> COPULATION
<Guest___> daftykins: so you think i should reinstall all the previous version kernel libraries? or something else?
<anomonus2015> i usually swear when i have a eureka moment. but i know how sensitive peple are in here
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: /home/$USER == $HOME == ~
<daftykins> Guest___: well you want the 'extras' package of the one you normally run
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: using Bash variables makes scripting more flexible
<anomonus2015> ER WHUT
<anomonus2015> SUDO COMMAND NOT FOUND !
<daftykins> anomonus2015: it's not peoples sensitivity, it's channel rules - now grow up
<Guest___> oh yeah but then recovery console does this thing where it works for about 2 minutes, then it just freezes
<Guest___> every single time :(
<Guest___> arggghhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: did you try and add a folder to PATH?
<anomonus2015> UMMM im geting confused. im entering sudo cp /home/user/pictures/file/jpg /usr/share/backgrounds
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: what is the output of: whoami
<anomonus2015> does the user name need $ at start ?
<Guest___> daftykins: what package would that be? linux-image-extra-3.19.0-22-generic is already installed, is that the one you mean?
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: yes. It's a variable. It also has to be capitalised.
<Guest___> im running 3.19.0-22
<anomonus2015> only that part in caps ?
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: yes $USER
<anomonus2015> ActionParsnip, thx dude. soz for being a tard
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.22.21 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<daftykins> Guest___: thought you said it wasn't before, heh
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: sudo chown ~/Pictures/file.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds
<Guest___> daftykins: yeah i was mistaken haha
<Guest___> sorry
<OerHeks> can one chroot 15.04 with an old  14.10 ?
<Guest___> oerheks: yes
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: sure as long as the arch is the same
<daftykins> Guest___: anyway i gotta call it a night now, find out where that 'text' error was coming from or something and that'll help perhaps
<Guest___> thanks. it was from grub i think
<marcelo--->  irc-hispano.org
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, but this evolution to systemD does not bite?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: doesn't matter about the boot environment as far as I know
<OerHeks> oke, thanks.
<mib_mib> hi all - is there some way to allow ufw to allow all traffic from a hostname? i.e. instead of ip address ?
<anomonus2015> ActionParsnip, ok im still not getting it. im entering 'sudo cp /home/$USER/pictures/eclipse.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds' when i do this i get cp : cannont stat 'home//pictures/eclipse.jpg : No such file or directory
<Mason64> who told me to get rid of xchat and use hexchat i forgot the name sorry :) j just want to say thank you
<OerHeks> Mason64 :-)
<Mason64> OerHeks,  thanks :) i was looking for your name starting with a H :) sorry. thanks for that, is there away to make hexchat go to the tray?
<ActionParsnip> Anomonus2015: The P in Pictures is a capital. Use TAB to autocomplete paths. Easier
<OerHeks> Mason64, i sugest the - button, x closes chat. i use multiple desktops to keep programms clear
<anomonus2015> ok so i retryed it with capital P and then also with a capital H in home but still no joy :/
<Mason64> OerHeks,  multiply desktops :) my next lesson
<Mason64> haha
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: home should be lowercase, if pictures was already there then it might have an uppercase.  You can use ~ for shorthand for your home, then it would just be ~/Pictures/whatever
<OerHeks> systemsettings > appearance> [tab] behaviour, and enable workspaces
<Mason64> thanks
<JACKIO> HI
<JACKIO> LIST
<SchrodingersScat> !list | JACKIO
<ubottu> JACKIO: SchrodingersScat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JACKIO> OK SORRY
<JACKIO> MISTAKE
<Mason64> OerHeks,  thanks
<anomonus2015> sigh . im really really not as dumb as i must appear. HONEST
<Mason64> so multiply workspaces means its the same desktop in terms of icons but what you have open in them are different for example i can have hexchat open on 1 and firefox on another
<danse> Anon, replace $user with your username
<SchrodingersScat> Mason64: correct, can group items together in the different spaces, reduces clutter, helps workflow
<Mason64> SchrodingersScat, thanks :)
<Mason64> leant loads here in the last hour or so thanks people :)
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<superherointj> Do you think Ubuntu marketshare in Desktops is slowing down, speeding up or just keeping up?
<Seveas> superherointj: yes.
<genii> I agree with Seveas
<ActionParsnip> superherointj: that's off topic here. #ubuntu-offtopic for casual chat
<superherointj> What does it mean?
<superherointj> Ok
<bujji_> i want to use all the syntax in one prog?
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: what do you mean? What are you trying to achieve?
<bujji_> like if,case,while.for.functions,arrays,break,continue...
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: OK but to do what?
<bujji_> for  knowing things.
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: #bash is a bit closer to what you want
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: they can help you write kickass scripts
<bujji_> yes,i agree
<Nikesh> I can't get my laptop (UEFI) to dual boot with Windows 8.1 -- The installer fails with installing GRUB. How can I modify the GRUB configuration in a live USB to point to my Ubuntu installation on the harddrive?
<bujji_> ActionParsnip:i want to use them in one prog??
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: that's fine and possible
<bujji_> Nikesh:#ubuntu
<Nikesh> bujji_: ? That's where I'm at
<CarlFK> bujji_: google for intro to Python
<SchrodingersScat> !man | bujji_
<ubottu> bujji_: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Nikesh: http://linux.about.com/od/LinuxNewbieDesktopGuide/ss/The-Ultimate-Windows-81-And-Ubuntu-Dual-Boot-Guide.htm
<shlant> hi all. Are ubuntu 14.04 servers all synced to UTC by default? Would I have to do something with ntp maybe to make sure they are all accurate?
<OerHeks> shlant, if that is your default setup, yes
<bujji_> ActionParsnip:related topic for that
<shlant> OerHeks: if what is? I don't have ntp installed. Just a vanilla 14.04 AMI
<Nikesh> ActionParsnip: I'll give a try..
<ActionParsnip> shlant: I suggest you use NTP
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: for what?
<ActionParsnip> shlant: time is important in computers
<loculinux> hello
<bujji_> to use all in one syntax
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: it's the same channel
<tuxus> hello
<shlant> ActionParsnip: yea that's what I figured
<bujji_> ActionParsnip:same channel?
<ActionParsnip> shlant: I use it in one of my interview questions. Windows DC time being incorrect for long periods is not good :-(
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: yes. #bash
<shlant> ActionParsnip: agreed
<bujji_> ActionParsnip::)
<ActionParsnip> shlant: tombstoning your entire domain isn't cool
<shlant> ActionParsnip: I can imagine haha
<anomonus2015> ok so you will all be relieved to hear i copyed eclipse.jpg to backgrounds
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: why does it have to be in there?
<bujji_> ActionParsnip: calcultor  prog can use all.
<coraxx> hi everybody.  I'm trying to "Print to PDF" with ghostscript ... I have a raw-printer file that I want to convert to a PDF, but it automatically sets the size to "letter" ... with a lot of work I have now manage to get it to create it in A4 format...but I need A5, which doesn't seem to be supported....what can I do ?
<anomonus2015> but i cant understand why i got a problem with /home in the path. i replaced /home with ~ and it worked  but /home wound work
<anomonus2015> ActionParsnip, the eclipse.jpg is going to replace the login greeting background
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: you would need /home/yourusername or similar. Your user's home folder is not  /home  it is a subfolder in it. One for each user
<bujji_> ActionParsnip: advanced prog for bash
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: what do you mean?
<bujji_> advanced programs iwant to try for bash..any references
<SchrodingersScat> bujji_: I don't even see you in #bash , here's one of the better resources: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<ActionParsnip> bujji_: it depends what you want to achieve. Bash is made up of many commands. You string them together to achieve your goals
<bujji_> SchrodingersScat:i use this for basics and all
<k82wong> Weird question; can I remove apt-get?
<k82wong> in favor of another package manager
<OerHeks> bujji_, this is not a programming help channel, #bash is :-)
<bujji_> SchrodingersScat:what you gave url to me
<SchrodingersScat> k82wong: I can't imagine that being worth it, but you're likely free to do so
<CarlFK> if my desktop manager (unity, right?) works fine for guest, but not mine, I am assuming a config file under /home/carl got whacked.   I have a backup from a few weeks ago. I would like to diff files.  What dir(s) should I look at?
<k82wong> SchrodingersScat: Is there a clue onto how I would do that?
<bujji_> okey
<anomonus2015> ActionParsnip, i dont follow that last too me ! sudo cp /home/$USER would be the start of my path but it didnt work so i did ~/$USER and that did work
<OerHeks> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<OerHeks> k82wong, no, removal will break
<OerHeks> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.9.7ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 983 kB, installed size 3743 kB
<coraxx> k82wong: you can add another package installer(client) if you'd like ... removing apt-get is not advicable (part of Ubuntu)
<OerHeks> .. is important..
<coraxx> Today's challenge -->  I'm trying to "Print to PDF" with ghostscript ... I have a raw-printer file that I want to convert to a PDF, but it automatically sets the size to "letter" ... with a lot of work I have now manage to get it to create it in A4 format...but I need A5, which doesn't seem to be supported....what can I do ?
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: I noticed earlier that your $USER seemed to be unset, idk why, mine is... maybe you overwrote it at some point?  At any rate, I don't think it's doing what you think it's doing.
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: you could test with a simple echo "$USER"
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: ~/$USER would become /home/andy/andy in my case. If that's what folders you have then fine..
<reisio> coraxx: -sPAPERSIZE=a5 ?
<anomonus2015> SchrodingersScat, what do you mean when you say unset ?//////
<coraxx> reisio: thanx for responding :-) ... when I add it to the command line, it gets ignored ...and again it defaults to "letter"-format.
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: your desktop manager will be lightdm by default. Unity is a plugin for the Compiz window manager
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, i think your $USER was not unset, you just did it wrong.
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: your earlier paste of: "cannont stat 'home//pictures/eclipse.jpg : No such file or directory" is when you were trying a 'cp /home/$USER/pictures/eclipse.jpg', so, there's /home//pictures meaning that $USER is just a null/something.
<coraxx> reisio: in fact the entire -sPAPERSIZE param is ignored _completely_
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: ok, idk the terminology, but it's not expanding to his username, afaict
<anomonus2015> yes i think i had a typo in the user at that point but i corrected it .however it still wouldnt work untill i replaced /home with ~
<coraxx> reisio: The GhostScript command I'm using is the Ghost PCL (pcl6  64-bit version)
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: good. I haven't cusomized anything like that, so lightdm is it.  any idea where it stores user based config?  (I get no lanuch bar or status bar.  I can right click, terminal, and the window has no boarders.  this is what I am trying to debug)	
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: shorter and easier  too
<reisio> coraxx: sounds like nonsense to me
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: user based config is stored per user
<anomonus2015> yes but why would the path not recodnise /home
<reisio> but hey at least you can use all 64 bits for... printing...
<anomonus2015> if it should work then why didnt it ?
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: um.. where? (guest login works fine, user carl is broken)
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: sounds like your bash vars got messed up.
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: it recognized the /home/ just didn't expand $USER to anything, it's a small point, but makes sense that if $USER="" then ~/$USER would be the same as ~ for you. just saying.
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: probably in dconf someplace or in ~/.config someplace
<coraxx> reisio: If you'll try yourself, you can see how crazy it all is  :-)    link to software --> http://ghostscript.com/download/gpcldnld.html
<reisio> what exactly is the point of using an exotic gs?
<coraxx> reisio: The command --> ./pcl6-916-linux_x86_64 -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -J"@PJL SET PAPER=a4" -sOutputFile=./mytest.pdf ./recept_orig.raw
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: you can set it with: USER=`whoami`
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: then: echo $USER   should show your username
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<coraxx> reisio: ... where recept_orig.raw is a raw-pcl-text file and mytest.pdf is the output file
<anomonus2015> SchrodingersScat, ok im missing something. I login when i start ubuntu so i MUST have a $USER so why is it failing at /home. im lost :(
<reisio> what exactly is the point of using an exotic gs?
<coraxx> reisio: Because ghostscript (gs) can't read raw-pcl-text files
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: can't imagemagick do that using the 'convert' command?
<reisio> coraxx: and what's the point in reading raw-pcl-text files?
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: interestning ...I will look it up and see.
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue   ? It's a single line of output. No need to pastebin
<coraxx> reisio: An old software, that a client of mine is using, can only print this old dos format ... I need ubuntu to capture it and convert to a format that a regular ink-printer can print out.
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: damn... I get the same error as this dude --> http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?t=24156
<anomonus2015> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: cool.
<Moseco> Im running 14.04 and I have set up vnc but when I try to connect to it I get a grey screen. I looked up some fixes but nothing has worked so far.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: hmm. Let me search
<anomonus2015> why is it cool ?
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: it's real Ubuntu and not a spinoff.
<anomonus2015> how does this help me
<compdoc> Moseco, which vnc?
<ActionParsnip> Moseco: what is the reason to use VNC? What do you want to do on the remote system? There may be a sleeker solution
<Moseco> ActionParsnip: tightvncserver on ubuntu
<Moseco> compdoc: tightvncserver
<ActionParsnip> Moseco: doesn't answer my question
<OmkAR> Moseco, sec, i have a fix
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: thx :-)
<compdoc> Moseco, the unity desktop is 3d, and I doubt that will work
<Moseco> ActionParsnip: Sorry, sent to wrong person. So someone can work on it while im sitting at it
<ActionParsnip> !find a2ping
<ubottu> File a2ping found in texlive-extra-utils
<Moseco> compdoc: Do I need to install a different vnc then?
<OmkAR> Moseco: throw this into your .vnc/xstartup file
<OmkAR> http://pastebin.com/6SnCnRKw
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: install texlive-extra-utils then use a2ping
<anomonus2015> ActionParsnip, I would like to know your reason for requesting the output of cat /etc/issue ?
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/a2ping.1.html
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: on it :-)
<compdoc> Moseco, most remote desktop packages require a 2d desktop. I use Mate, but there are lots of others
<aeden__D> .join #ubuntu-us-tn
<aeden__D> sorry
<Moseco> OmkAR: I will give that a try
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: make sure you are using Ubuntu and not a spinoff. Non Canonical releases aren't supported here
<OmkAR> that's using vnc4server though, but i think it's the same
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, he told you, to check if it was a spinnoff, or not ubuntu, that might explain your issue. i say: you just did it wrong, Pictures with/without capital P etc etc
<anomonus2015> you get non canonical releases of ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Moseco like remote support?
<Moseco> compdoc: So Ill need to find something that can take 3d unity but send it in 2d
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: /usr/bin/a2ping: unknown input image format: recept_orig.raw
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: mint, kali, pearos, mint are based on Ubuntu but are not supported here
<Moseco> ActionParsnip: So we can both do work on it at the same time
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: oh it's raw?
<compdoc> Moseco, Id like to see what happens with OmkAR's suggestion. It would be great if that worked
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: yup
<ActionParsnip> Moseco: do you mean to work on the same files?
<anomonus2015> OerHeks, perhaps, however when i eventully got it to work i simply used up cursor to redo previous command , deleted /home from it and replaced it with ~ and it then worked 0_0 go figure
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: if I could copy the file directly to lpt1 ---> that has an old HP LaserJet 4 connected to it ... I would get my print ...in the right format an text size.
<Moseco> ActionParsnip: Not specifically. I have the desktop as my main machine and he uses a laptop so he wants to use more powerful computer for certain things
<Moseco> ActionParsnip: Which is why he wants to vnc into mine
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: so RAW-HP like PCL-Text  ----> to PDF (or .PS) is what I'm looking for.
<ActionParsnip> Moseco: you can use openssh-server for that. The application will display as a local application but really be running on the server side (like Citrix)
<Moseco> OmkAR: Still grey
<Moseco> compdoc: Still grey
<OmkAR> :\
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: won't lp just print it?
<OmkAR> how are you starting it
<OmkAR> vncserver -geometry 1024x768
<OmkAR> and did you kill the old one first
<compdoc> Moseco, doesnt ubuntu have vino for desktop sharing? or do you need seperate desktops?
<OmkAR> vncserver -kill :1
<Moseco> compdoc: seperate desktop. Need to be able to do work at the same time
<ActionParsnip> Moseco: ssh -X user@server applicationtorun
<coraxx> coraxx: yes ... with the option "-o raw" both lp and lpr can't print it to the printer ... but ONLY if it is a HP LaserJet ... not if it is an ink-printer.
<Moseco> ActionParsnip: Ill look into that, thank you
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: gotcha
<Ryein> should i just upgrade my GPU or buy a whole new system... Running a AMD 8320
<OerHeks> Moseco, install dconf-tools  : dconf > desktop > gnome > remote-access > enabled - uncheck !!!  issue fixed. Remote Desktop sharing working after reboot
<ActionParsnip> Ryein: ask in #hardware
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: yes ... with the option "-o raw" both lp and lpr can't print it to the printer ... but ONLY if it is a HP LaserJet ... not if it is an ink-printer.
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: go me ?..how ?   :-)
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: I'd imagine there is a command to do it
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: when I wrote can't...I meant can
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: I've been trying a lot ... even considered a script cropping a letter-format into A5.
<nawy> I have a broken lcd screen laptop and i want to display it in my other computer that has ubuntu in it installed , is there any way to do that , i don't know using virtual box , or something , what do you think I can do ????
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: The closest I've gotten so far is with Ghost PCL ...I can get the A4-sheets out now ...I'm only missing the A5-format.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: is it just text?
<nawy> I have a broken lcd screen laptop and i want to display it in my other computer that has ubuntu in it installed , is there any way to do that , i don't know using virtual box , or something , what do you think I can do ????
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: no, there a "format" codes in it ...and also special-characters as I am from Denmark, where we use Æ,Ø and Å
<Ryein> will a 980 work well with multiple monitors in ubuntu 15.04 without any fuss?
<ActionParsnip> nawy: VNC possibly, or SSH
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: dang
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: the A5-sheets are used for filling out prescriptions ... with a medical software that use to run on Win98.
<nawy> <ActionParsnip ; how ??
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: :-) you're right...that would have been nice to just perl/regex you out of a regular textfile and print it :-)
<ActionParsnip> nawy: you will need to hook up a monitor to it and install the server side, once it's good you can connect from the client
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: btw .. I admire you multitasking skills :-)
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: comes with time. Helps in my job too
<nawy>  <ActionParsnip ; can you give some usefull documentation links
<ActionParsnip> nawy: just install openssh-server on the broken system and you can connect from your other system
<ROMBUSTERS> Anyone know how to fix:  clang.exe: error: unknown argument: ‘-fexec-charset=UTF-8′
<nawy> <ActionParsnip ; and i can see the screen of the broken one in this way ? or just access the data ?
<ActionParsnip> nawy: VNC will do that. You can configure it over SSH
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: $USER is just a variable
<nawy>  <ActionParsnip> I really don't know how to do that is there any ubuntu application that can help ? or any step by step guide ??
<ActionParsnip> nawy: tonnes of guides online for installing and configuration of VNC
<coraxx> nawy: in a terminal...write  :  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<coraxx> nawy: ...enter your password...and it should be installed.
<anomonus2015> SchrodingersScat, i know. its just my account name
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: not in the examples I saw ;)
<nawy>  <coraxx ; install it only on the broken one
<nawy> coraxx ; and then ?
<coraxx> nawy: sorry...I only saw that you needed help with installing the SSH-server ... that was my pitch :-)
<nawy> thanks
<anomonus2015> SchrodingersScat, what you saying. copy and past what i wrote please and explain my mistake
<coraxx> nawy: on a different note ..I've recently stopped using VNC ...and I've installed NoMachine instead, for faster remote control.
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: output of echo "$USER" ; please
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> wtf is this?
<SchrodingersScat> !support | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nawy> <coraxx <ActionParsnip> ; am looking for a way to do it using cables is there anyway ??
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, 1st. keep this channel family friendly, 2nd read the topic
<anomonus2015> thats just my username
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: ok, nvm then
<anomonus2015> what were you expecting ?
<SchrodingersScat> nothing
<ActionParsnip> nawy: the physical connection is moot. Just get them on the same LAN and it will work
<anomonus2015> wait you ask me to input commands . can you explain what for !
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: because of the previous commands not working, and then the later one with ~ working.
<anomonus2015> that dosent explin why you wanted my username ! ?
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: I was expecting nothing :P
<anomonus2015> im trying to understand your train of thought so i may better undrstanf this operating system !
<coraxx> bye bye you all and g'night.
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: it didn't work in your command before
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, can you post all the commands you tried in paste.ubuntu.com ? maybe it clears things up
<OerHeks> just arrow-up in terminal, you'll find them there
<anomonus2015> oer ive restarted since i first started  !
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, they are still there, after reboot
<anomonus2015> its 1am here. im going to bed
#ubuntu 2015-07-18
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, then not.
<SchrodingersScat> anomonus2015: that would also reset that variable xD
<anomonus2015> how can the varible be reset. its my username !
<juan__> spanish help
<SchrodingersScat> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan__> Well, hello
<juan__> I have a problem with mscorefonts installation
<juan__> I install it but I cant see in Writer
<juan__> I was looking for a solution in internet
<rictoo> you're in the right place
<juan__> I cant see the ms corefonts
<juan__> Where is the trick
<juan__> Please
<rictoo> i'm sorry i can't help you with it, you should wait for someone else
<juan__> And the worst is my english
<OerHeks> juan__, maybe you need to logout/login to let the fonts take effect?
<juan__> Ufffff
<juan__> ok
<juan__> but... I restart some times
<juan__> I think its the same
<juan__> I install and after that, I restart
<juan__> No solution
<juan__> Why is this problem now?
<rictoo> juan__, wait for somenoe to answer you and dont spam the channel please :)
<OerHeks> juan__, open writer, and open the fonts dropdown menu, do you see comic sans MS ???
<juan__> When I install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 3 years ago no problem, but I just install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and...
<juan__> this
<OerHeks> if so, they are there
<anomonus2015> guys when i set unity to fade or slide from the desktop i find it is difficult  to get it too reappear. its like the cursor dosent trigger it correctly even though its at the left of the screen
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, oh, i thought you were going to bed ...
<rictoo> lol.
<OerHeks> troll exposed
 * anomonus2015 yawns
<anomonus2015> soon
 * rictoo slaps anomonus2015 a bit around with a small trout
<juan__> No comic sans MS, no Arial, no...
<OerHeks> juan__, oke, open terminal: sudo apt-get install -f  # to see if the installer needs a push
<juan__> ok
<rictoo> OerHeks, i like how you include the comment sign
<rictoo> incase it's pasted in :p
<rictoo> i'm guessing it skips everything aftet # ?
<OerHeks> rictoo good thing to remember yes
<OerHeks> jups
<juan__> Dont work
<OerHeks> juan__, if it did not show a seperate screen asking for install: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<juan__> I wrote this order ten minutes ago.
<juan__> No solve the problem
<OerHeks> juan__, then i am out of ideas
<juan__> And me too :)
 * anomonus2015 tisarms icotoo of his small trout, considers cooking it and eating it but ultimately decides to stick it in rictoo's ear so he may better understand my language
<juan__> Well. I stop here. Thank you for your help. Tomorrow... perhaps I burn the computer.
<juan__> Bye and thanks for your time
<anomonus2015> so guys the unity issue? why is it so difficult to get it too reappear ?
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: could hit the Windows key...
<anomonus2015> the windows key also opens system so its not optimal. what does the sensitivty option actualld do . it dosent make unity appear any quicker as far as i can tell
<Remoboth> Yo.
<Remoboth> Can we boot Ubuntu from an external harddrive?
<Remoboth> Or is the size of the partition a limiting factor?
<Kovica> I'm doing an unattended installation (preseeded) with Ubuntu 14.04. I want to install additional packages. I used "d-i pkgsel/include openssh-server", but this does not work. What will work?
<ActionParsnip> Remoboth: the physical storage s
<Remoboth> ActionParsnip - ?"
<ActionParsnip> Remoboth: doesn't matter. As long as the BIOS can boot it then it's fine
<Remoboth> ActionParsnip - So drivers from the external harddrive don't matter?
<ActionParsnip> Remoboth: it makes no difference. It's just a file system. The connection is irrelevant. Linux is very flexible like that
<Remoboth> ActionParsnip - O.k.
<Remoboth> Gonna try.
<Remoboth> ActionParsnip - Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Remoboth: it's why mount can mount ISO files. It's just a file system. Windows needs 3rd party applications for this
<Remoboth> Ah.
<Remoboth> So that is more of a Windows-specific problem?
<Remoboth> O.k.
<anomonus2015> guys why does unity reappear almost randomly when trying to mouse over it ?
<ryein> trying to install ms fonts and i get this error E: Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe Hash Sum mismatch
<ryein> guessing source forge is messing with the file or its not there any more?
<anomonus2015> sourceforge is down atm
<ryein> ahh
<Remoboth> What is good external harddrive encryption app on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I print specific emails from command line? (and also check for new emails all the time?) basically I have a gmail account and I want to be able to print automatically all receiving emails with specific subject.
<anomonus2015> guys hte icon bar on the left o the screeen what is that refered to as ? the unity launcher ?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: which email client do you use?
<easyOnMe_> anyhere who has use phpStorm
<easyOnMe_> how do I configure phpStorm to save all my php files into utf-8 character encoding so that I do not have do so everytime I make a new file and save my code
<ActionParsnip> anomonus2015: yes, it's the Unity launcher
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I am using thunderbird, but I want to check emails from command line
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: http://superuser.com/questions/273623/how-to-access-emails-managed-by-mozilla-thunderbird-in-console-mode seems to say Mutt can read the email files of Thunderbird. I don't use either, it's just what I found with searches
<anomonus2015> ActionParsnip, is there a setting for reveal presure in unity settings ?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I do not want to use thunderbird. I am looking for something lighter.
<anomonus2015> guys what is meant when someone refers to the SUPER key . is that the same as the windows key ?
<bazhang> anomonus2015, yes
<Nikesh> I keep trying and trying to install Ubuntu (dual boot with Windows 8.1) but every time it fails at "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed." -- How can I debug this problem? There is no information given as to why it failed.
<wileee> Nikesh, You looked up the uefi boot info, in sda is a bit unusual.
<wileee> !uefi | Nikesh In case you need,
<ubottu> Nikesh In case you need,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<evil_bloke> G'day
<Nikesh> wileee: Do you mean it is unusual to have UEFI with sda?
<wileee> Nikesh, Yes.
<wileee> Nikesh, Others here are more up on uefi if that is your setup, just an info post.
<Nikesh> wileee: My BIOS says 'Boot Mode: UEFI'
<Nikesh> wileee: and 'Secure Boot: Disabled'
<wileee> Nikesh, I'm not your best help.
<Nikesh> OK
<Nikesh> Maybe I should enable 'Legacy' while installing Ubuntu?
<wileee> Nikesh, The general method is to have an unallocated space already and do a uefi install next to it.
<wileee> next to windows
<Nikesh> wileee: Yeah, that's what I've tried many times and each time fails with the same error
<Nikesh> I've tried both making unallocated space within Windows and also shrinking the partition in the Ubuntu installer
<squarefanatic> installing ubuntu alongside os x, is it still necessary to use refind, or refit, or can you just make room then boot from install usb?
<wileee> Nikesh, is there an unallocated?
<Nikesh> wileee: Sorry? There is before I install. After it fails and I go back into Windows it shows primary partitions
<wileee> Nikesh, Can you pasteb bin sudo parted -l
<wileee> paterbin*
<wileee> doh pastebin*
<Nikesh> wileee: I imagine I do that in the live USB?
<wileee> Nikesh, Yeah, you say primary, I believe all partitions in uefi are logical, any one correct this if wrong please.
<wileee> Nikesh, From what I read some tools call theses primary in a gpt uefi, so I'm not correct.
<wileee> Nikesh, Anyway, as I have now proven beyond a doubt, there are others way better in this area. ;)
<Nikesh> OK, thank you for your help
<wileee> Nikesh, Heh, hate to make any harder than it already is, I have not gotten a uefi setup yet is all, I know grub in msdos.
<linux_unix-10> hello
<linux_unix-10> Every time I plug in my flash drive, Ubuntu would automount it as read-only. How can I remount it as rw?
<i5ubuntu> HOla, alguien con concimiento de placas de audio de producción musical en studio ubuntu?
<linux_unix-10> Also, is there a way to remount a fat32 partition as read-writable?
<wileee> linux_unix-10, HOw did you format it it should be rw?
<wileee> !es | i5ubuntu
<ubottu> i5ubuntu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linux_unix-10> wileee: Yes, it should be rw. It was on my desktop, but not on my netbook (current). It was automounted as read-only on insertion.
<wileee> linux_unix-10, automated?
<linux_unix-10> yes
<OerHeks> did you do a clean removal ? unmounted first?
<wileee> linux_unix-10, Not sure I get you.
<linux_unix-10> Well, it was inserted in my desktop when it shut down. I unplugged it when it shut off.
<easyOnMe_> I am a newbie web admin
<it_> where
<easyOnMe_> what is the best online resource that I can learn from to provide basic security to our company's web server
<linux_unix-10> wileee: When I insert my USB flash drive into my netbook, it gets automounted as read-only.
<it_> thanks
<OerHeks> linux_unix-10, worth at try to fsck >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<OerHeks> easyOnMe_, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html
<linux_unix-10> OerHeks: Oh, it says there may be some corrupt data.
<OerHeks> linux_unix-10, that was what i expected, normally fat32 mounts fine
<linux_unix-10> Says that it's mostly harmless. MOSTLY.
<linux_unix-10> Riiiiiight.
<Nikesh> What's a good size for / partition? I don't want to be too conservative
<easyOnMe_> OerHeks: thanks
<linux_unix-10> OerHeks: How can I format it?
<OerHeks> linux_unix-10, unmount it, and use gparted
<OerHeks> Nikesh, see the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<OerHeks> Nikesh, i would let ubuntu take care of partitioning
<Nikesh> OerHeks: OK. The guide I am following (UEFI dual boot) recommends the 'Something else' option, so I am defining them myself
<Nikesh> This guide suggests 2x the amount of RAM for SWAP. I have 8GB, 16GB for SWAP seems like a lot!
<linux_unix-10> OerHeks: gparted says that /dev/sdb is read-only, can't write to it
<OerHeks> linux_unix-10, still having errors ?
<linux_unix-10> yup
<linux_unix-10> Ignore makes it go away, but no actual changes happened.
<OerHeks> unplug it, plug it back in and try to format again?
<OerHeks> or the usb is broken now ... can happen
<Bashing-om> Nikesh: If I may, for a 1st time install . 10 Gigs for '/' , 30 Gigs for /home and 4 Gigs for /swap . With 16 gigs of ram /swap will rarely be used .
<OerHeks> another wiki about filesystems and use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<linux_unix-10> OerHeks: Curious thing though, it was read-writable on a Windows computer I used to transfer documents before plugging it into my netbook.
<fishcooker> when i used vpn i cant browse the internet .. only my office network accessible.. is there any setting should i config manually?
<Nikesh> Bashing-om: Thanks! If I have 8GB RAM, is 4GB still sufficient?
<linux_unix-10> OerHeks: Maybe there's a way to force read-write?
<OerHeks> Nikesh, with 4 gb you cannot sleep/hybernate.
<OerHeks> linux_unix-10, not that i know of .. and wonder why gparted would not let you
<Nikesh> OerHeks: Are you sure? I have 4GB SWAP on this machine and I frequently close the lid and leave it overnight and come back
<Nikesh> OerHeks: In fact I just tested clicking 'Suspend' and it worked
<Bashing-om> Nikesh: OerHeks Yes, slipped my mind on the ability to hibernate, we boot so fast now-a-days I do not use hibernation myself .
<Nikesh> Bashing-om: Yeah, SSDs are great in that way
<OerHeks> yeah, never see that bootsplash anymore ... too fast
<Bashing-om> Nikesh: As OerHeks advises, If you are going to hibernate, /swap must be a tad bit larger than the amount of ram installed .
<linux_unix-10> Guys, is there a way to force-mount read-write on a partition?
<Nikesh> Bashing-om: OK. I'm a bit reluctant as I want as much space as I can get :P
<linux_unix-10> Maybe there are other channels where I can ask this?
<Nikesh> X crashed
<Bashing-om> Nikesh: Only as a reference, This box " Mem:       4048652    1211648    2837004 ; Swap:         7996          0       7996 " . A very small /swap partiton with 4 gigs of ram .
<Nikesh> = 8MB?
<OerHeks> Swap:      total 6215676        used  0  free  6215676  # on 6gb
<Nikesh> OerHeks: = 6GB swap?
<OerHeks> Nikesh, that is what ubuntu chooses default with 6 gb mem
<Bashing-om> Nikesh: Affirmed. 8 MB . I am not doing any heavy duty stuff. I rarely touch /swap running 4 gigs of ram .
<Nikesh> How do I check how much swap I have?
<Aaron> swapon
<Bashing-om> Nikesh: Terminal command ' free ' .
<Nikesh> /dev/dm-2 partition   4G   9M   -1
<Nikesh> That's for this machine I am on now, but I'm installing onto another machine beside this one
<Nikesh> :(
<Nikesh> "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed"
<Nikesh> Is there any way to see why?
<OmkAR> there's always a way . ..  after reading 4 hours of guides
<OmkAR> :D
<Guest7762> How do I update to version 15 in ubuntu? I'm 14.04
<wileee> Guest7762, by going through 14.10 which is at least days from eol
<wileee> 14.04 has 5 years support none of 15 does
<Nikesh> OmkAR: :/ Yeah, maybe I'm almost there..
<Guest7762> wileee: But I like 15 :c
<Guest7762> oh well
<wileee> hardly any difference
<wileee> a few updated packages and apps
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I print specific emails from command line? (and also check for new emails all the time?) basically I have a gmail account and I want to be able to print automatically all receiving emails with specific subject.
<jeffrey_f> B43 wireless on desktop, connected to wireless but can't communicate, even on LAN
<noone_> hey?
<wileee> jeffrey_f, You've looked at the broadcom wiki?
<jeffrey_f> This was working, but I wiped installed ubuntu and installed the fwcutter, etc.  Wireless connects, but it doesn't like to talk.  wileee, I haven't
<wileee> !broadcom might help
<ubottu> wileee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wileee> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jeffrey_f> wileee: The driver is installed.  I have a connection to my wireless.  I can not, however, access anything LAN or internet.
<easyOnMe> I am using nano on my terminal
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, whats wrong now
<easyOnMe> what is the command to select all text from the top to the bottom of the file
<wileee> jeffrey_f, Not abroadcom user ever here but people use this wiki probably 50 times a day , more or less to get theirs running.
<AndroidHacker> did u not read the man pages?
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: what man pages?
<AndroidHacker> manual
<AndroidHacker> the manual
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> one sec
<root_____> fwefw
<root_____> exit
<OmkAR> u should never irc as rooot
<chimmychanga> !help Wifi doesnt work after computer sleeps on 15.04 unity
<ubottu> chimmychanga: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<root_____> its in docker
<root_____> so its alright
<root_____> just messing around
<chimmychanga> ?
<jeffrey_f> wileee: All those instructions were followed.  The wireless *IS CONNECTED*.  I can't ping or get web.
<atlasraven> can you ping your loopback address (127.0.0.1)?
<wileee> jeffrey_f, Cool, that is all you had to say, not an area I'm more than a wiki pusher.
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: tried looking for it there but there is no such command as select all similar to ctrl a in windows
<easyOnMe> the manual only discusses those options that are very basic
<AndroidHacker> yea i dont know if it can be done easily
<jeffrey_f> atlasraven: Yes
<jeffrey_f> I hear ya wileee
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: thanks for teaching me how to use scp in ubuntu
<wileee> [)
<wileee> ;)
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: do you know that there is also scp for windows
<easyOnMe> called winscp
<Finetundra> what is rtkit?
<wileee> Finetundra, RealtimeKit is a D-Bus system service that changes the
<wileee> scheduling policy of user processes/threads to SCHED_RR
<wileee> (i.e. realtime scheduling mode) on request. It is intended to be used as a secure mechanism to allow real-time scheduling to be used by normal user processes.
<Finetundra> ok, thanks
<wileee> I quote
<Finetundra> why would it be a user?
<Finetundra> at least htop lists it as one
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, no problem
<AndroidHacker> and yea i knew ive heard of it
<AndroidHacker> but never used it
<AndroidHacker> i gave up on windows a while ago
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: oh ok
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I was trying to use the command find phpstorm
<easyOnMe> it gives me an error
<easyOnMe> what is wrong with the command I used
<easyOnMe> if in windows programs is the directory where installed applications are found what is its equivalent in ubuntu
<squarefanatic> hi all! when i try to install ubuntu 15.04 alongside os x i don't get the option to do so. the installer advises it doesnt detect other os's. i tried from the live boot and also just normal install. any hints?
<jeffrey_f> wileee: atlasraven:  /etc/network/interfaces eth0 was my primary interface.  Commented that out and everything is ok with the world again.
<AndroidHacker> find . -name phpstorm easyOnMe
<AndroidHacker> i think
<AndroidHacker> i use phpstorm too
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: how to uninstall it
<easyOnMe> in ubuntu
<AndroidHacker> delete the folder
<AndroidHacker> i downloaded mine as a tar.gz from jetbrains
<AndroidHacker> and extracted it
<AndroidHacker> so youve been using linux for about a year and you dont know "sudo reboot"?
<lotuspsychje> never too old to learn AndroidHacker
<AndroidHacker> no i agree its just very odd to not know a very basic command like that
<lotuspsychje> AndroidHacker: not everyone is used to command line
<AndroidHacker> i know
<AndroidHacker> me included :|
<username_> ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<wileee> jeffrey_f, Good job!!!!
<easyOnMe> how come I cannot find phpstorm in software center
<easyOnMe> I thought all installed applications can be found in software center
<lotuspsychje> !info phpstorm
<ubottu> Package phpstorm does not exist in vivid
<moses> what is classified as a non-directory file?
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: I want to uninstall phpstorm
<easyOnMe> how shall I do it
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: did you add a ppa or something?
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: no
<easyOnMe> no my colleague installed it for me on my laptop
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: wherefrom did he get that package?
<easyOnMe> it was downloaded from jetbrains website
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: purge it
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: how
<lotuspsychje> !purge | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, it is not free software, phpstorm. ( in case you wonder why we do not host it)
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: yup I know
<easyOnMe> I was just trying my luck
<easyOnMe> here if anyone here is using phpstorm who could advise me
<easyOnMe> thanks though
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, well, if you build the install from that sourcecode, you should have build deinstall script too
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: so you just have to delete the extracted folder and that is it
<easyOnMe> phpstorm is deleted
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: yup I only know sudo reboot command when you told me that it exist
<easyOnMe> lol
<easyOnMe> such a newbie of me
<AndroidHacker> nah its cool man
<AndroidHacker> yea just delete the folder
<ryanw> Hi. I'm trying to use Chrome, but when resizing the window it takes like 2 seconds for it to redraw. Is there a fix for this?
<noelle> hello
<noelle> hey dalek
<Noelle> hi pupeno
<Noelle> hi toytoy
<Noelle> hey shine_
<owen1> how to keep the windows 8 recovery partition? during the install process i chose 'something else' and i see /dev/sda that have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. any tips?
<OerHeks> owen1, find out what partition it should be, maybe ask in #windows ?
<Bashing-om> owen1: (?) Windows8 generally is UEFI with GPT partitioning, GPT allows 128 partitions. What is the problem ?
<OerHeks> most of the time it is at the end of the disc
<owen1> Bashing-om: i want to wipe the windows completely but keep the recovery in case i'll sell it.
<owen1> how do i do that?
<ryein> hey can you add GPU to glances?
<OerHeks> owen1, with a legal windows 8, you can download a dvd iso from microsoft legally
<owen1> OerHeks: oh. but don't i need the windows licence number? it's not written on the back of the laptop
<Bashing-om> Well, You can delete the Windows partitions ( I do recommned from Windows) .. but why ? ubuntu is happy to install as a dual boot with Windows .
<owen1> Bashing-om: i don't want dual boot
<owen1> i never use the windows
<OerHeks> owen1, not sure about licenses, that would be a Q for #windows.
<owen1> OerHeks: i'll ask there. thanks
<chingao> owen1: can you create recovery disks? My Lenovo laptop had a recovery partition and it allowed me to create recovery disks.
<owen1> chingao: wow. how do i do that?
<chingao> I googled it
<owen1> chingao: oh. i'll try that
<chingao> and I'm on Windows 7. Hopefully the same ability was ported to Windows 8.
<owen1> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-usb-recovery-drive
<owen1> chingao: on a usb, right?
<chingao> I also googled for some software that gives you the Windows key.
<chingao> I'm sure that will work. I actually created DVDs.
<OerHeks> that .. would totally be offtopic, here. ( and on #freenode)
<cfhowlett> !piracy | chingao
<ubottu> chingao: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<chingao> I'm not talking about piracy at all, but I do understand getting into Windows intricacies is offtopic for this channel
<owen1> chingao: if i have the recovery drive on a usb stick, do i still need to find the windows key?
<owen1> chingao: also, can i move the contents of the recovery usb to an external storage or does it have to stay on the usb?
<chingao> owen1: all this Windows talk is off topic for this channel. I definitely recommend you have your Windows license key just in case you need it.
<owen1> chingao: ok. thank yo
<Aremis117_> hi I have a dual monitor display setup with MATE as my DE.  One display is DVI and the other is DisplayPort.  For the life of me I cannot make the display port monitor my main monitor.  I'm not sure what to do.
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | Aremis117_
<ubottu> Aremis117_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Aremis117_> oh god I don't want to run Xrandr
<Aremis117_> oh well
<Aremis117_> I had a feeling that's the answer I was going to get
<djjeff_> # route -net add ...... no longer works?
<djjeff_> # apt-file search `which route`
<djjeff_> net-tools: /sbin/route
<djjeff_> I did not even see net-tools get updated
<easyOnMe> is this a correct command to verify a checksum
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<djjeff_> md5sum <file>
<djjeff_> sha1sum <file>
<djjeff_> sha256sum <file>
<Patero-ng> can someone help me
<Patero-ng> I need to test a webserver
<easyOnMe> sha1sum /Downloads/PhpStorm-9.0.tar.gz
<easyOnMe> djjeff_: what is wrong with my command
<easyOnMe> sha1sum /Downloads/PhpStorm-9.0.tar.gz
<Finetundra> anyone know of a good wine vs windows article?
<easyOnMe> djjeff_: it keeps on saying file or directory not found
<Finetundra> or is this the wrong place to ask?
<easyOnMe> Finetundra: google them
<easyOnMe> Patero-ng: what do you need to do?
<ynix> How exactly do I find out more information about a package through apt? For example, how can I see version information about the 'eclipse' package (or any other)?
<easyOnMe> Patero-ng: what ubuntu server are you using
<Patero-ng> I want to test how much cpu my webserver uses when someone is downloading a big file off my pc improvesed web server
<Patero-ng> it used to be 90% of cpu 5 years ago I want to test how is it doing now
<cfhowlett> !server | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<easyOnMe> djjeff_: I got it
<Patero-ng> this is the url http://65.130.248.235
<Patero-ng> please click me and download the file where it says tunning
<Patero-ng> I want to check cpu usage
<djjeff_> you mean http://65.130.248.235/Whispers_In_The_Dark(lesson).mp4
<Patero-ng> yea
<soulisson> Hi, is fixing a vulnerability in php enough for this vulnerability to be fixed in mod_php as well?
<Patero-ng> did you download part of it
<djjeff_> I streamed it in VLC media player
<Patero-ng> oh well same thing I guess
<Patero-ng> it used 25% of my cpu on just that uload
<Patero-ng> and I have 3.4ghz 4cores
<Patero-ng> so is a bit excessive in my opinion for http
<djjeff_> cool you can PM ubottu is there a page listing all the bots commands?
<wileee> #ubuntu-bots  talk personally ;)
<easyOnMe> Patero-ng: yeah
<easyOnMe> what do you need
<Patero-ng> I want to know how to increase my performance
<wileee> djjeff_, I used to have a web page that lists them, out there somewhere.
<easyOnMe> oh I have not done optimization before sorry
<wileee> Patero-ng, More cowbell.
<easyOnMe> I thought you just want to set up it for the first time
<Patero-ng> cause that'll be really good to go wide scale
<Patero-ng> my web site is simple it only has 1 page lol
<Patero-ng> well there are other pages there just not linked
<djjeff> and poorly done web site too
<Patero-ng> lol don't joke me I'm learning html I did it manually
<Dinis> hi
<Dinis> I change font size but only some text changes, some text always remains small.
<tsimonq2> I am proving a point. What are the chances that an update can break your computer? A stable update for Ubuntu LTS.
<cfhowlett> tsimonq2, unlikely but possible as is the case with *all* OS's
<wileee> tsimonq2, this gonna be qualitative ore quantitative data?
<IlIllI^|7f`_|-}[> How do I use a linux debugger in an easy-to-use interface like NuMegaSoftICE or SYSER
<tsimonq2> qualitative
<tsimonq2> but quantitative works too
<wileee> no bias?
<tsimonq2> wileee
<tsimonq2> No bias
<aqd> Dinis, which applications have small text?
<tsimonq2> wileee
<thewench> wleeee
<tsimonq2> No bias
<thewench> !   d   f   p   n   *   o   Q    %         t   X   G           U   z   f   D   *   G   b   !    m   x   C   F   U   H   !   ?    >   +   S   E   r   a   F   Q    R   r   .   :   j   5
<ubottu> thewench: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thewench> K   s    r   h   a   ~   H   y   C   U
<thewench> y   }   P   V   L   Q   o   s    +   ?   6   0   /   o   s   #    $   S   [   ,   N   S      )    }   l   }   G   N   d   $   I    l   ^   W   #   R   t   x   n    n      &   Z   `
<cfhowlett> thewench, stop that.
<thewench>   &   m   ~    $   ^   x   =   D   :   %   g
<thewench> '   .   f   W   \   A   M   ^    O   ~   ]   F   )   X   ]   G    |   i         r      <   r    P   t   R   <   R   d   T   j    %   w   \   %   T   n   M   R    a   E   n   _   <
<thewench> >   o   ^    }   "   W   x   ?   D   ]   {
<cfhowlett> !ops | thewench
<ubottu> thewench: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<thewench> H   F   E   `   V      \   :    3   y   B   e   F   ~   G   x    )   S   E   O   1   <   b   a    )   U   -   I   )   <   %   d    G   q   T   l          F   ;    $   ?      r   !
<thewench> !ops | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<thewench>   r   ?   I    e   X   R   [      %   _   5
<thewench> k   A   "   '   Y      J        O   b   l   j   $   l   .   ?    Z   u   +   x   e   Q   R   ?    J   j   E   8   C   N   y   J    4   N   j   H   j   }      ;    @   j   {   J   A
<thewench> \       }    .   I   f   Q   N   u   )   a
<thewench> 8   V         j   S   G   M    0      K   ~      A   *   ,    ;   -   i       n   U   N   S    m   v   2   =   '   '   u   H    v   K   a   +   z   k   q   e    ?   m   b   E   q   $
<thewench>   T       U       G   x   f   6   '   )
<thewench> !ops | cfhowlett person trying to sell sex in channel
<ubottu> cfhowlett person trying to sell sex in channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<azamrod> hola
<Dinis> All have small text, only windows menus are large.
<azamrod> i  am support in spanish
<phunyguy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<azamrod> please support in spanish in is channel
<cfhowlett> !es | asam
<ubottu> asam: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<phunyguy> azamrod: please use the correct channel.
<azamrod> ok
<wileee> Dinis, Tell the channel how your changing font sizes.
<wileee> you're*
<Dinis> in the settings in the start menu
<zzo38> How to recover files from a NTFS and FAT32 IDE hard drives that are connected using the USB adapter with Ubuntu?
<anthony> necraft
<wileee> zzo38, Define what recover means here?
<xangua> Dinis: what settings, what start menu¿ can you be more precise please?
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | zzo38
<ubottu> zzo38: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<newUbuntu> hello everyone, is it possible to increase the resolution of my screen without nVidia graphic driver?
<lotuspsychje> zzo38: sudo photorec after
<Dinis> I press the windows key to show the start menu
<zzo38> OK thanks
<Dinis> then select settings
<Guest70968> can someone give me , in laymans terms, how to in stall non linux software
<phunyguy> Dinis: preferrably in one line...
<xangua> Guest70968: what non linux software¿ why¿
<Dinis> then select the appearance
<zzo38> I knew how to operate UNIX even before I have ever touched a computer, actually.
<Guest70968> damn minecraft for my son
<zzo38> Guest70968: What kind of non-Linux software? You may be able to compile it from source, or run it in some emulator
<Guest70968> where do linux virgins go to ask dumb questions
<Finetundra> Guest70968: what software do you need to run?
<Dinis> I press the windows key to show the start menu, then select settings and then select the appearance.
<newUbuntu> Unable to install Nvidia graphics drivers in ubuntu 14.04. Need help please
<xangua> !language | Guest70968
<ubottu> Guest70968: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Finetundra> Dinis: do you have a question?
<wileee> Guest70968, minecraft is easily run in linux just foo the web, start with ubuntu minecraft I'm not a gamer.
<phunyguy> Finetundra: they asked the question.  scroll up.
<Finetundra> oh, guess I missed that
<phunyguy> :)
<Finetundra> I'm a tired man
<phunyguy> same.
<Guest70968> ANYDAMN thing thats not in that linux store, im not computer illiterate but this damn linux has me wondering wtf have i been doing, this is officially hour 2
<Finetundra> Guest70968: stop cussing
<Guest70968> of umbuntu
<phunyguy> Guest70968: so.... just ask your real question now.
<Dinis> Yes, I can only change some text font size.
<Finetundra> Guest70968: what exactly do you need. we will help but you can't be that vague
<Finetundra> we need something more to go on
<xangua> Dinis: There are No setting to configure your fonts in a default Ubuntu Unity install, it This is what you want you can install unity tweak: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<newUbuntu> System specification: intel core2duo, GPU=nvidia GeForce8200M, whenever I select the propreity drivers in additional driver and click "apply changes" it jumps back to nouveau drivers. Help please!!
<phunyguy> newUbuntu: which card
<newUbuntu> phunyguy, Nvidia Geforce 8200G m
<newUbuntu> my screen resolution is currently set to 800*600, it's exteremly difficult to get anything done
<phunyguy> newdid you attempt an install outside of the official repos?
<phunyguy> eerr
<phunyguy> newUbuntu: did you attempt an install outside of the official repos?
<newUbuntu> phunyguy, I don't know much about ubuntu, i read some answers and tried terminal emulator commands and the additional driver window to install drivers.  But to no avail
<phunyguy> that is where there may be problems.
<phunyguy> it's tough to tell what commands have already been tried.
<newUbuntu> phunyguy, what else can I do any ideas?
<pears> is there ubuntu mirror still alive ?
<phunyguy> pears: we are still alive and well...?
<pears> phunyguy: ... I mean the old version
<Dinis> how can unity change my fonts?
<pears> phunyguy: like 10.10 or 13.04
<xangua> !eol | pears
<ubottu> pears: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phunyguy> pears: oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<xangua> Dinis: I just told you how...
<xangua> you didn't reply back if this was your actual issue, or explained what the problem is previously
<pears> phunyguy: is there still source ?
<phunyguy> pears: yes the source packages should still exist.
<pears> phunyguy: could you give me a address ?
<xangua> pears: did you read the !eol ¿ And it is very advisable you use a current supported release
<xangua> eol factoid*
<pears> xangua: I know, but I'm afraid upgrade will broke my system
<phunyguy> pears: old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> so you'll just continue to use an unsupported with no security updates release pears¿ I hope this is not your main machine.
<phunyguy> pears: anything else regarding old installs is beyond the scope of this channel.
<pears> xangua: phunyguy ,ok, actually I installed a os based ubuntu, and it have a beautiful desktop, but it's just 13.04, and I like its window manager configure, but I don't know how to make it in the current version of ubuntu
<xangua> a clean install would be faster
<wileee> pears, If you get to a longterm, you will have 5 years support from it's release date.
<xangua> a clean install of ubuntu 14.04 LongTermRelease, since you seem to have a little trouble keeping with the latest release (13.04 has been unsupported since Jan 2014)
<pears> xangua: do you know is there some window manager can split menu toolbar from the window of program ,and make it on the top like mac os x ?
<xangua> Unity, the default desktop in Ubuntu since 12.10
<pears> menu-bar can be splited from program window and put it on the top ,and the program window focus on middle
<pears> unity can do that ?
<pears> but I find it use gdm and gnome-wm
<pears> in the /etc/init.d/
<xangua> yes, Unity runs in top of Gnome
<pears> xangua: wolud you give a address ? thanks
<xangua> ubuntu.com
<pears> :(
<xJeremy> Hello! Can anyone help me?
<xangua> And I correct myseld, the initial inclusion of Unity as default desktop was in Ubuntu 11.04  http://is.gd/zcrlU5
<phunyguy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phunyguy> xJeremy: ^
<kranko> how to check if my laptop has VGA/hdmi input  from terminal ?
<kranko> ??
<kranko> ?
<kranko> ????
<xJeremy> phunyguy: I downloaded a ISO image, but the sha1 checksum failed. I don't want to redownload it again since my internet is slow. Here is my plan
<wileee> !patience | kranko
<ubottu> kranko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kranko> how to check if my laptop has VGA/hdmi input  from terminal ?
<phunyguy> kranko: stop that.  We got it the first time.
<kranko> Sorry
<phunyguy> xJeremy: if the checksum failed.... sorry for the slow download speed....  but you should probably redownload.
<xJeremy> phunyguy: I have a better plan. I am writing it
<phunyguy> this should be good.
 * wileee waits with one eye open
<xJeremy> I have a VPS. I will download the ISO image in that vps(debian). I will then extract the ISO and do a sha1sum for all the files. i want to store the checksums with their file names in a text file
<xJeremy> next, download the text file, then run a bash script or something to compare. If the checksum of a file doesn't match, I will redownlaod that file
<phunyguy> could probably work.
<xJeremy> (I have a nginx server running)
<xJeremy> the problem is, I don't know how to write the script
<OerHeks> kranko, old dirty method: Type arecord -l in terminal, it'll show you the available capture devices, audio and video.
<mladoux> hello peoples
<kranko_> OerHeks> ; sorry I got disconnected , I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/11896842/ , what does my laptop support ?? and thanks .
<Guest71341> Why "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" command removes the associated files of the given purpose of the command?
<moses> how do you print the current directory?
<moses> the full
<Picoloko> pwd
<OerHeks> kranko_, you can record sound, line in/mic
<OerHeks> moses: ls -al
<Picoloko> Like I made a local installation of mscorefonts
<owen1> hat's the keycode of my up and down volume keys? 'xev' show me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11896856 Any idea how to use that data?
<Picoloko> Then after performing sudo dpkg-reconfigure command the fonts I downloaded was gone?
<owen1> What's the keycode of my up and down volume keys? 'xev' show me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11896856 Any idea how to use that data?
<owen1> sorry for pasting twice
<DilloYoda> has anyone had any experience connecting to U-Verse?
<DilloYoda> ATT apparently doesn't like Linux
<DilloYoda> wi-fi
<kranko_>  <OerHeks> and no video ?
<OerHeks> kranko_, nope
<DilloYoda> I have U-Verse fine through ethernet, but apparently the wi-fi has issues
<OerHeks> not that many laptops have a tv capture card
<kranko_>  <OerHeks ; but I  have VGA port I can use it to connect to tv and display ?
<OerHeks> kranko_, that is vga/hdmi OUTPUT, not your question about input
<kranko_> kranko ; yes just to check
<Picoloko> I guess I'll just post my question to the forum,
<ryein> hey can you add GPU to glances?
<DilloYoda> forums are probably better
<DilloYoda> specific topics
<easyOnMe> my filezilla hang up
<easyOnMe> I do not know how to shut it down
<easyOnMe> what command shall I issue on the terminal
<easyOnMe> I tried top I cannot find its pid
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: please help
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: my filezilla hang up I do not know how to shut it down what command shall I issue on the terminal I tried top I cannot find its pid
<SuperBawlz> Anyone know how to solve this, when I VNC into my Ubuntu box, if I press the [L] key it will lock the screen. I acts like a stuck key but I can't seem to clear it.
<thei0173> easyOnMe: pkill -9f filezilla
<easyOnMe> thei0173: thnaks
<easyOnMe> easyOnMe: thanks
<Patero-ng> I need 2 volunteers
<Patero-ng> to connect to my website and attempt to download for 20 seconds a video file
<easyOnMe> thei0173: do you know how to set the editor to phpstorm in filezilla
<easyOnMe> earlier I manage to set it to phpstorm but now it went back to its default gedit
<easyOnMe> thei0173: how do i configure filezilla to open php files in phpstorm
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, how to enable SSL in IRCD-Hybrid ?
<oggo> may I ask a question?
<auronandace> oggo: you just did
<oggo> I would like to know - I use Vivid. And I connect to a WiFi enabled cdma rev b dongle to access the net. All my connections are through a separate wifi router that is bridged with the mobile data line. None of these devices offer a way to filter the net and set an inaccessible password in the process. i want some software that will have extremely strict filtering, even blocking utube and sites
<oggo> with videos and images that are left by ordinasry filters
<oggo> and set an encrypted passkey that even the owner can't acceess
<oggo> I would like to check out if the filter works to my liking, and when done, i would want an inaccessible passkey
<auronandace> oggo: it is quite odd that the router doesn't offer some form of filter
<oggo> it does have some sort of filter, but not one with inaccessible password, etc that i want
<auronandace> oggo: not sure what you mean by inaccessible password, surely you (as the admin) would want to be able to change the password
<oggo> no that's the point, I would like to lock out cmpletely after I'm satisfid with how the filter works.
<auronandace> oggo: and if at a laterdate your filtering requirements change?
<oggo> then I would replace the device or the operating system, whichever I install the security software on
<oggo> I would like that there be no way to easuly bypass the filter
<auronandace> oggo: sounds like you want an internet kiosk that only lets you visit certain sites set up in a whitelist
<oggo> no not really. I would like to be able to visit most of what is available, but with a very vry strict filtering of adult material ordinary filters leave many images and videos like utub untouched
<auronandace> oggo: the problem with a blacklist based system is that it would need to be updated regularly
<oggo> so I don't mind if it updates as long as it is extremely reliable and strict. that would work too
<oggo> there must be a cloud blacklist thats very reliable and strict
<auronandace> oggo: a blacklist will always have potential holes due to the nature of the internet
<oggo> but if the software uses multiple sources, then that might not be so much a problem.?
<auronandace> oggo: another issue you may come across if you want a really strict blacklist is the possibility of false positives
<oggo> i can live with false positives..
<auronandace> oggo: until it blocks something you really want...
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: php  Home/Downloads/PhpStorm-141.1912/phpstorm.sh
<oggo> there must be a way to disable all proxy networking on the ubuntu system too
<easyOnMe> I tried using that as a filetype associations and I got this error message from the terminal
<easyOnMe> no from filezilla I mean
<easyOnMe> Associated program not found:
<easyOnMe> Home/Downloads/PhpStorm-141.1912/phpstorm.sh
<easyOnMe> so stupid of me
<easyOnMe> sorry
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: still I did not get it
<easyOnMe> I thought I did
<bekks> oggo: Setup squid, setup dansguardian, apply filters to your need, configure the proxy usage for your user(s), and apply iptables/ufw to prohibit direct internet access.
<oggo> thanks! I will look into those
<ryein> how can i view GPU temp with open source driver?
<ryein> AMD
<baizon> ryein: http://askubuntu.com/questions/244577/temperature-and-other-statistics-from-radeon-open-source-drivers
<ryein> baizon: cool thanks bro
<lomi> re
<en1gma> i have my I7 (cpu-gpu) set for pcie dedicated (9600 gt) in bios. i had to downgrade to ubuntu 12.08 desktop amd64. i have everything set up and running pretty good. (nvidia binary 304) driver and cuda and pyrit run fine.
<en1gma> if someone has a little time i would like to fix a couple things that i cant seem to get right on google searches
<lomi> guten tag
<en1gma> nvcc (nvidia-settings) resolutions do change when i hit apply button but i can change resolutions from the "display" icon in settings
<en1gma> i need to add more resolutions but xandr didnt seem to help me get there
<lomi> русскоговорящие ?
<en1gma> 1920x1080 going out through dvi to vga and imonly getting a few resolutions and also my screen is going off and on like it not syncing or something
<en1gma> the dvi port of vcard going to vga of tv probably stops it from getting any edid info
<verb5> what does  xrandr say ?
<minas114> Good morning
<minas114> or whatever it's there :)
<minas114> my wallpaper is not being displayed on the log in screen
<en1gma> 1 sec and ill pastebin xandr
<Maxxi> hi, how do i remove /usr/bin/qmake? can i even safely do it?
<minas114> the file has permissions -rw-r--r--
<bekks> Maxxi: Uninstall the package that provides it - but whats wrong with that file?
<en1gma> verb5 http://pastebin.com/FFgAYHqQ
<Maxxi> bekks: i dont know what package provides it
<Maxxi> how do i find that out?
<bekks> !info /usr/bin/qmake
<ubottu> Package usrbinqmake does not exist in vivid
<bekks> !file /usr/bin/qmake
<bekks> Maxxi: whats wrong with that file?
<Maxxi> i want to install qmake from src
<Maxxi> i dont need the pkg anymore
<bekks> Maxxi: According to packages.ubuntu.com, the package is named qtchooser - if you are using 14.04
<Maxxi> ok this is too complicated
<bekks> Maxxi: Whats too complicated? :)
<Maxxi> i dont know if i should remove it, maybe a program i have depends on it??
<bekks> Maxxi: Whats the actual issue behind all that?
<Maxxi> i told you, i want to use my own qmake and the /usr/bin/qmake keeps being used when im on the cmdline
<bekks> Maxxi: You told me that you want to compile it from source, but you did not tell whats the issue that makes you wanting that.
<paolochiodi> is it possible to connect to a server with ssh and shared key and have encrypted home auto mounted?
<Maxxi> bekks: i told you now, because the old qmake is on the PATH
<bekks> Maxxi: No, you did not tell me WHY you want to compile it own your own.
<bekks> paolochiodi: yes, see caveats #2 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<paolochiodi> bekks: I’ve followed that, but when I log in with public key the home is not mounted
<bekks> paolochiodi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153807/ecryptfs-and-ssh-pubkey-login-how-automount-and-other-stuff :)
<paolochiodi> bekks: thanks, my google-foo seems lacking today. anyway not a viable option for my specific case as I’d like to use automated deploy tools that will automatically login to the server
<paolochiodi> bekks: do you think encrypting the whole fs is a viable option?
<bekks> paolochiodi: Using automated tools thats perfectly viable, because you can deploy a customized .profile upon installation.
<Guest15800> im  3hr old noob to linux i got some dumbass questions
<wileee> Guest15800, you've drank the koolaid, welcome to the channel.
<habbasi> Hello. I have a USB flash drive with an X GB partition and the rest is Unallocated space. Is there some way I can make a dd image so it's restorable to a X GB USB?
<habbasi> (Assuming it's big enough)
<habbasi> (But smaller than the size of the original)
<Ben64> you can resize it using gparted
<habbasi> Ben42: No, I want to make a dd image that's smaller than the original UFD. And restorable to a smaller UFD.
<habbasi> Ben42: Does GParted do that?
<auronandace> habbasi: dd is a raw copy, it will be the size of what you copy
<habbasi> Ben42: (I already know how to make a partition smaller)
<Ben64> well your question doesn't make a lot of sense then
<habbasi> auronandace: Suppose I have a 32 GB UFD and a lone 8 GB partition on it. Can I use dd to just copy the first 8.1 GB and have it usable on  a 16 GB drive?
<auronandace> habbasi: yes, you can dd that particular partition
<habbasi> auronandace: I would just dd the partition itself... But I need the boot sector too.
<Ben64> might erase everything on the 16GB drive
<habbasi> Ben42: But would it restore fine?
<Ben64> yeah
<habbasi> Ben42: Good enough for me. :D
<anomonus2015> hey guys. the ubuntu menu bar at the top of the screen, the one with the network,time power etc, can it be hidden ?
<bekks> anomonus2015: No.
<anomonus2015> meh. thats a shame. bekks you still up or just out of your bed ?
<christia> zzzzzzzzz
<Picoloko> Anyone here uses Teamviewer ?
<bekks> Picoloko: What if?
<bujji> rm: cannot remove ‘Year Wise Finance Data.lnk’: Read-only file system
<anomonus2015> that wa wierd. i just crashed. was like i logged out. had to restart  hxchat and firefox
<bujji> o/
<bujji> rm: cannot remove ‘Year Wise Finance Data.lnk’: Read-only file system
<anomonus2015> guys in linux what do you call an open application ? how do you describe each panel ? or 'window' ?
<auronandace> anomonus2015: the panel you use to launch applications is normally called a dock
<bujji> auronandace:o/
<anomonus2015> auronandace, ok thats the same as unity launcher right ? but then after you have launched an application you get a window ! what are windows described as in linux ? its just a conformation of the correct terminoligy im wanting !
<wagtag> Has anyone had any luck getting Debian 8 Live USB to boot on a Baytrail device with 32bit EFI?
<OerHeks> 32 bit efi ...
<packge83> 有人么
<Paulo> hello
<Paulo> anyone from portugal here?
<RatelDev> Eu falo português
<arun__> Hi guys, how to enable SSL in IRCD-Hybrid ?
<Paulo> ola ratel, de onde és?
<RatelDev> Brasil
<Paulo> legal
<Paulo> costuma usar este bate-papo?
<DJones> !pt | Paulo
<ubottu> Paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Paulo> #ubuntu-pt
<Paulo> #ubuntu-br
<DJones> Paulo: You need to put "/join #ubuntu-br"
<aaj_6d61> Guys , you think still using flash is a good idea ? with all those 0days ?
<Tumbtack> who's using flash?
<Tumbtack> flash needs to die
<Tumbtack> right now
<Tumbtack> <_<
<aaj_6d61> Sure, but still sometimes you have to activate it
<Paulo> old school
<Tumbtack> <aaj_6d61> Sure, but still sometimes you have to activate it
<Tumbtack> give example
<aaj_6d61> watching a movie
<Tumbtack> what
<Tumbtack> what movie are you watching that requires flash
<aaj_6d61> you want the title dude ?
<Tumbtack> I can only think of weird sketchy pirate movie sites that would require flash and if that's the case I assure you there's better ways to pirate movies, not that I'm going to discuss them here
<aaj_6d61> i just gave an example
<RatelDev> Some web player's require flash, I think on Firefox most sites require
<Tumbtack> well
<Tumbtack> YouTube uses HTML5, NetFlix uses silverlight...
<Tumbtack> what else is there?
<aaj_6d61> udacity
<Tumbtack> The new HBO service uses html5 I believe
<aaj_6d61> learning websites
<Tumbtack> never heard of udacity, will check it out
<Tumbtack> learning websites? What's wrong with books d:
<aaj_6d61> so what you are saying is
<aaj_6d61> only use youtube and netflix and read books ?
<aaj_6d61> :D
<OhYash> Hi
<Tumbtack> aaj_6d61, no but I can't recall needing flash in the near past
<aaj_6d61> Tumbtack , i see that , and if i could i would not use it
<aaj_6d61> but sometimes its required
<Tumbtack> well the newest chrome uses flash that's sandboxed really well so use that if you need it
<Tumbtack> or chromium if you want freedom
<mircx1> hello
<mircx1> i need please help
<mircx1> i have problem with something i run
<aaj_6d61> Yeah i'm looking into it http://www.howtogeek.com/208908/how-to-protect-yourself-from-all-these-flash-0-day-security-holes/
<cfhowlett> !help | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tumbtack> don't ask for help, just state your question
<mircx1> and i get error GeoIP.lib
<mircx1> how i install geoip.lib in ubuntu14?
<Tumbtack> you'll have to install some library
<Tumbtack> mircx1, are you using a 32 bit or 64 bit OS
<OerHeks> !find geoip
<ubottu> Found: geoclue-ubuntu-geoip, geoip-bin, geoip-database, geoip-dbg, libgeoip-dev, libgeoip1, python-geoip, geoip-database-contrib, geoip-database-extra, golang-libgeoip-dev (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=geoip&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<OerHeks> geoip.bin i guess > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/geoip
<ioria> mircx1, do you have libgeoip-dev installed ?
<mircx1> yes
<mircx1> everything
<mircx1> i install in ubuntu14 for geoip but i get error from install
<Tumbtack> mircx1, are you on a 64 bit system
<OerHeks> mircx1, what do you want to install exactly?
<Ben64> pastebin the full command and error
<mircx1> how i check this?
<OerHeks> error from.. is so wide
<Tumbtack> mircx1, go to settings and open "Details"
<Tumbtack> on that screen it
<mircx1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mircx1> this a error
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11897451/
<Ben64> thats not an error
<mircx1> then how i fix it
<mircx1> ?
<Ben64> you can't fix a not error
<OerHeks> not even a clue about what you try to run
<mircx1> i run inspircd
<mircx1> and i need install there
<mircx1> geoipban
<mircx1> i make everything and this what i a get
<Ben64> we can't help you with compiled stuff, if you want to use the ubuntu packages, we can help
<mircx1> how
<mircx1> ?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install geoip-bin geoip-database-contrib
<mircx1> this what i get
<mircx1> Reading state information... Done
<mircx1> Package geoip-database-contrib is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mircx1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mircx1> is only available from another source
<mircx1> E: Package 'geoip-database-contrib' has no installation candidate
<Ben64> you know how to paste....
<cfhowlett> mircx1, paste.   PASTE!
<mircx1> ok sorry
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11897496/
<anomonus2015> hey guys any of you recommend CCSM ?
<anomonus2015> CompizConfigSettingsManager
<OhYash> Na
<anomonus2015> why ?
<OhYash> Not if you're on ubuntu
<anomonus2015> ahhh
<ioria> mircx1, apt-cache policy geoip-database-contrib
<OhYash> Everything eye candy has been removed from CCSM
<anomonus2015> im looking for  way to edit orchane the reveal presure for unity launcher
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11897507/
<mircx1> ioria
<mircx1> i see none
<anomonus2015> curently to get unitu launcher to unhide i have to push against the side of the desktop and keeep pushing
<OhYash> Maybe UnityTweak or maybe setting for that is in the CCSM, maybe
<anomonus2015> it is in ccsm
<ioria> mircx1,  are you ubuntu ? if yes , which one ?
<OhYash> Hide Unity launcher and install n use Plank
<anomonus2015> its linked to a fix tutorial
<OerHeks> mircx1, on what linux are you on ? surely not ubuntu ..
<anomonus2015> plank ?
<anomonus2015> plank?
<OhYash> You dont have to push much for plank
<OhYash> Its a dox
<mircx1> ubuntu 14
<anomonus2015> what is plank ?
<OhYash> Dock*
<OhYash> Plank dock
<ioria> mircx1,  uname -r
<anomonus2015> meh i dont want to install another dock. it will have its own issues to sort
<mircx1> i from ssh
<anomonus2015> linux has a lot of duplication of programs
<mircx1> 3.13.0-52-generic
<OhYash> Yes.
<OhYash> CCSM you can go for it, its harmless not that canonical has removed everything
<OhYash> Now*
<ioria> mircx1,  if you run sudo apt-get update , it's all ok ?
<anomonus2015> sudo apt-get ccsm ?
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, install unity-tweak-tool, to set sensitivity and more
<OhYash> Its in software centre
<mircx1> one sec
<mircx1> yes
<ioria> mircx1, apt-cache policy libgeoip-dev
<anomonus2015> OerHeks, i have but sensitivity dosnt really change the amount you have to push to get the launcher to unhide
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11897518/
<mircx1> ioria
<ioria> mircx1, why did you add mirrors.digitalocean.com ? that was available from repo
<mircx1> this a not good?
<tofa> Hi all. Trying to install ubuntu 15.04 on an old laptop and having a lot of problems with it not identifying the sound card.
<ioria> mircx1, no, no good :-)
<anomonus2015> ohh thats sweet. ccsm did the trick
<mircx1> ohh now how i fix it?
<anomonus2015> no i have fluid access to launcer and it hides lovely whan i dont need it
<anomonus2015> Sweeeeeeet
<mircx1> ioria
<ioria> mircx1, i think you mixed things; as far as i know inspircd  and all geoip libraries are available in the ubu repos
<mircx1> then this mean
<mircx1> i need install ubuntu a new?
<mircx1> lol
<ioria> mircx1, no,  i'm asking why did you add other repos ?
<mircx1> i dont know this what in insircd say
<OerHeks> ioria, maybe he is on a VPS, likely
<ioria> OerHeks, yep
<ioria> !info insircd
<ubottu> Package insircd does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info inspircd
<ubottu> inspircd (source: inspircd): Modular IRCd written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.17-2 (vivid), package size 1453 kB, installed size 7653 kB
<gagalicious> Error: No information about packages! (Maybe no deb entries?)
<gagalicious> dpkg: error processing package apt-show-versions (--configure):
<gagalicious> how do i reso;ve?
<OerHeks> gagalicious, what command did you use?
<mircx1> i think
<mircx1> the system he broken
<mircx1> :\
<gagalicious> apt-get install [a lot of things]
<Aristide> Hello :)
<anomonus2015> guys unity launcher has an animation when it unhides. the icons expands and some move off the screen. i think this is a default state if its not set to hide ! when your done with the launcher the icons recompress before the launcher then hides again. this is distracting and not necessary IMO and i would like to prevent the launcher from doing this. I still want it to hide though as i need the screen real estate as
<anomonus2015> im on a laptop. any suggestions ?
<OerHeks> gagalicious, run update first, then try again?
<gagalicious> http://pastebin.com/Rgz57A7p <-- my pastebin
<Aristide> I have a problem on Kubuntu Backport : SDDM give « 0% of battery charge » and session don't start
<gagalicious> i will run update first and try again
<gagalicious> hang on
<mircx1> ioria i need fix something in my system or is have more options?
<gagalicious> when i ran apt-get update, i get this... Error: No information about packages! (Maybe no deb entries?)
<gagalicious> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i'
<ioria> mircx1, how did you install inspircd ?
<OerHeks> gagalicious, a lot of packages are NOT in ubuntu, webmin usermin and such ..
<mircx1> i download from there and install with explain
<mircx1> but i see problem with geoip
<gagalicious> so how do i...?
<gagalicious> OerHeks: what's the remedy?
<OerHeks> And i wonder what guide you follow, as webmin is depreciated, even in Debian
<OerHeks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<OerHeks> gagalicious, i don't know. not even what you try to accomplish, as you are sparse on info.
<anomonus2015> guys unity launcher has an animation when it unhides. the icons expands and some move off the screen. i think this is a default state if its not set to hide ! when your done with the launcher the icons recompress before the launcher then hides again. this is distracting and not necessary IMO and i would like to prevent the launcher from doing this. I still want it to hide though as i need the screen real estate as
<anomonus2015> im on a laptop. any suggestions ?
<OerHeks> not even trying to tell what you install ...
<gagalicious> webmin and usermin .t hat's alk i wanted to install
<cfhowlett> gagalicious, webmin: you're on your own since, as repeatedly noted, it is specifically advised NOT to use webmin.
<gagalicious> cfhowlett: why not use webmin may i ask?
<gagalicious> ubottu: ok. i get it
<ubottu> gagalicious: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !webmin | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<gagalicious> it used to work though
<cfhowlett> gagalicious, "used to ...".  things change.
<gagalicious> even with the latest 14.04 i managed to installed it before...
<anomonus2015> good reason to keep os images
<cfhowlett> gagalicious, it's been deprecated for years
<gagalicious> ok thanks for notifying
<anomonus2015> anyway. how about launcher ?
<gagalicious> so other than webmin, what kind of open source cpanel is out there which is compat with ubuntu 14.04?
<anomonus2015> guys unity launcher has an animation when it unhides. the icons expands and some move off the screen. i think this is a default state if its not set to hide ! when your done with the launcher the icons recompress before the launcher then hides again. this is distracting and not necessary IMO and i would like to prevent the launcher from doing this. I still want it to hide though as i need the screen real estate as
<anomonus2015> im on a laptop. any suggestions ?
<anomonus2015> i wouls also like to scrol up and down the launcher with the mouse wheel
<anomonus2015> is this possiable ?
<OerHeks> !info ebox
<ubottu> Package ebox does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> ugh
<OerHeks> most alternatives are here http://alternativeto.net/software/webmin/ besides zpanel
<OerHeks> gagalicious, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too.
<gagalicious> no wonder i cant install my system... sourceforge is down
<gagalicious> :D
<gagalicious> i wonder when it will be ready
<OerHeks> maybe never :-D
<gagalicious> they have multiple downtime... storage infra... i wonder what that means...
<gagalicious> makes me wonder what's the best and most resilient cluster high availability storage out there available
<gagalicious> anyone knows
<gagalicious> ceph... glusterfs... or... cassandra?
<gagalicious> i wish there's somehting standardize... like nfs or pnfs (in future)
<neo_> hi :)
<neo_> nobody cares ? :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mason64> hi neo1691
<Mason64> neo_* even
<majornode> hi
<anomonus2015> guys any of you re enabled scroling in the launcher ?
<majornode> i need some help using cat , is anyone free to help me?
<majornode> i would like to know how i can display numbers in cat, however only on each paragraph ...
<anomonus2015> i think canonacal disabled it a while back to implement a feature where you can scrol between multiple instances of the same app. is is it possiable to revert this to scroling the icons in the launcher ?
<Afrotic> Hello
<Afrotic> With Unity 8, Ubuntu will switched from GTK to Qt?
<mircx1> irori
<mircx1> thanks about your help
<mircx1> :)
<roracle> Hey guys, if I'm working on my webserver, what is the easiest way to transfer files from my home user directory to /var/www while keeping proper perms for new visitors of the site?
<roracle> rsync or copy?
<anomonus2015> guys anyone got a minute to explain the launcher to me
<anomonus2015> im trying to figure out how the animations work
<bekks> Look at them? :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<anomonus2015> when you unhide or hide the launcher the icons expand and compress before and after toggling the launcher
<anomonus2015> you know what i mean bekks ?
<bekks> anomonus2015: No.
<anomonus2015> the  icons at the bottom of your screen on the launcher are pushed together like cards but the ones at the top are flat and facing you
<anomonus2015> understand ?
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, if you have so much launchers, yes.
<bekks> anomonus2015: Yes. And whats the issue at that point?
<anomonus2015> ok well i have a lot of icons on my launcher as i want an emprty desktop. well the isue is that i want this compression animaton to stop
<bekks> anomonus2015: Then remove some launchers.
<anomonus2015> my launcher is set to hide , again so i can have an empty desktop environment
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, no option for that in unity-tweak
<DJRWolf> when I start my 12.04 x64 it no longer goes to X11, it goes strait to a CLI log in and when I log in and tell it to start X11 it reports "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<bekks> anomonus2015: Which is unrelated to removing launchers so they dont get compressed anymore.
<anomonus2015> so when i togle the launcher it unhides then the icons uncompress. but if i move the cursor to the bottom to reach icons that are below my esktop area, as i cant simply scroll down , but manage to move the cursor of the launcher, it then recompresses the icons and attempts to hide again. no mattter how fast i am i los my position and its a hinderance to fast navigation of my launcher icons
<anomonus2015> i really wish i could still scroll through the icons with the mouse wheel like you used to be able to do . this way i wouldnt loose my mouse cursor position and the launcher would not recompress and hide !
<bekks> anomonus2015: So remove some launchers.
<anomonus2015> is htere any way to controll the speed that the launcher icons croll when you move mouse cursor to bottom of launcher ?
<anomonus2015> bekks do you mean icons when you say launchers ?
<bekks> anomonus2015: Yes.
<bekks> anomonus2015: Because those "icons" represent launchers.
<DJRWolf> anyone know the command to reinstall X11?
<bekks> DJRWolf: Reinstalling X will not fix your issue.
<anomonus2015> ok i may have to remove some icons/ launchers but this is not so fluid for me :/ . however can i change the speed at which the main launcer panel scrolls the icon launchers when im scrolling down
<bekks> DJRWolf: This aint Windows ;)
<anomonus2015> currently it is a little fast for me !
<bekks> DJRWolf: What have you done prior this error occured? "Nothing" is an invalid answer. :)
<DJRWolf> it broke after I did a normal round of updates
<Auctus> my laptop brightness (fn+f9/f10) keys work on the boot menu (ubuntu/win7/etc), but not once im in ubuntu (14.04lts on my hp 6910p laptop)
<Auctus> i have been googling and trying stuff for an hour but cant figure it out
<Afrotic> Auctus: create a shortcut?
<Auctus> Afrotic: how?
<Afrotic> with xbacklight
<Auctus> i have xbacklight and that works but the keys dont
<Afrotic> On the settings shortcut your keys to xbacklight
<Afrotic> Fn+f9 = xbacklight -5 and Fn+f10 = xbacklight +5 for example
<Afrotic> not the better solution but will works
<Auctus> hmm, definitely better than nothing, will try if i cant make anything else work, thanks
<DJRWolf> bekks it broke after I did a normal round of updates
<bekks> DJRWolf: So which kernel version, which GPU and which graphics driver do you use?
<DJRWolf> command to look that up?
<DJRWolf> GTS 440 card I know
<Auctus> Afrotic: i dont think my fn key works, nothing happens in xev, hmm
<bekks> DJRWolf: so take a look at lspci -k
<bekks> DJRWolf: It will show you which driver is in use for your GPU.
<DJRWolf> nvidia_304
<Afrotic> Auctus: ok, the others fn+shortcut don't work?
<Afrotic> Perhaps you have choose a wrong keyboard layout
<anomonus2015> guys whats a good mp3 player that can play from a NAS ?
<ficko2192> Hello dear people i'm asking for a little help. I recently find out that i can use both integrated and dedicated GPU. So i connected 2 VGA displays But i have problem setting it up in Lubuntu. On win7 everything work out of box but i really dont wanna use it. Please help me :)
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  audacious
<anomonus2015> thx MonkeyDust
<OhYash> Ficko2192 try arandr
<DJRWolf> bekks nvidia_304
<OhYash> I've never used Lubuntu.
<OhYash> You have a good system why use Lubuntu
<ficko2192> Good system?
<bekks> DJRWolf: Do you have a GTX440, GTS440 or a GeForce 440?
<OhYash> It can run win7
<OhYash> Lubuntu is for system that cant run anything from Windows Vista
<bekks> OhYash: Thats not true.
<pere_> hello
<bekks> OhYash: Lubuntu is a leightweight desktop environment which can be run on almost every computer.
<ficko2192> i like minimalis of lubuntu, but i am also frustrated alot cos i cannot configure dual-monitors :(
<DJRWolf> bekks GTS440
<OhYash> Tried arandr?
<ficko2192> ill try it now :)
<anomonus2015> MonkeyDust, hw do i find my network via audacious ?
<OhYash> You might also like ZorinOS
<bekks> DJRWolf: You could try using a more recent driver from the ubuntu repos.
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  try File > Open URL
<ficko2192> man, you are the best
<ficko2192> thank you!
<DJRWolf> bekks I am still very inexperienced with the linux command prompt
<ficko2192> arandr works like a charm
<OhYash> Glad I could help :3
<ficko2192> zorinOs looks nastty
<ficko2192> but i like stability of lubuntu
<baizon> <3 arandr
<JokeArt> guys
<JokeArt> i want to ask
<OhYash> Ask straight
<cfhowlett> !help | JokeArt,
<ubottu> JokeArt,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JokeArt> i have laptop with dual graphic
<JokeArt> amd & intel
<JokeArt> when i'm install fglrx or fglrx update, it's run on low level graphic setting
<JokeArt> what's wrong with my laptop?
<JokeArt> i want to set amd cc
<OhYash> Sudo amdcccle
<JokeArt> when i'm install fglrx, then restart my laptop it's cannot startx, it's start command line interface
<OhYash> Weird, did you let the fglrx complete without errors?
<JokeArt> yes
<JokeArt> no error
<OhYash> Login in cmd line, try installing it manually `sudo apt-get install fglrx`
<DJRWolf> bekks I ran the "startx" command again and saw that "...NVIDIA kernal modal has version 304.88 but this NVIDIA driver component has version 304.108."
<JokeArt> now i'm using xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<JokeArt> *video
<JokeArt>  xserver-xorg-video-ati
<JokeArt> i have HD 6400m/7400m seymour
<OhYash> Hmm, when I installed fglrx-updates it didnt give me any error but didnt install I had to click on fglrx-updates again to install it
<JokeArt> fglrx or fglrx-updates should i use?
<OhYash> Updates
<JokeArt> i'll try
<OhYash> Fglrx is the version that was present in repos when that version of Ubuntu is releaaed
<OhYash> Fglrx-updates is the latest version in repos
<plutonow> looking at the logs, how do I get the system log to show date in readable format
<JokeArt> using apt-get or aptitude?
<OhYash> If you can boot into desktop, use 'additional driverS'
<JokeArt> i tries, nothing happened
<JokeArt> in additional drivers
<bekks> DJRWolf: Why dont you use gdm or lightdm? And apparently your driver versions arent matching.
<OhYash> Make sure after installation, the selected choice is fglrx-updates and not back to xorg-video-ati
<plutonow> got it -T
<JokeArt> okay
<JokeArt> installing
<JokeArt> slow internet connection here
<JokeArt> lol
<OhYash> Lol same here. i was wishing it doesnt stop in between. Turns out it does but if you click on it, it continues from there
<JokeArt> i'm install using aptitude
<OhYash> No prob
<Auctus> i mapped it to super+f9/10 for brightness, would take a week to figure out why the fn key doesnt work, annoying
<Flaggmann> need some help pls; I swapped linux boot hard drives between two multi boot OS boxes; change /etc/hostname in both after swap but having trouble with xtightvncviewer on both not working and when I try to ssh to them by hostname the log into their own ssh connections when I use ip addresses instead of hostnames connections work OK. hostnames were OK to other boxes though from either of these. can anyone help point out something I m
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | Flaggmann
<ubottu> Flaggmann: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<DJRWolf> bekks still in the shallow end of Linux, how?
<Flaggmann> the "/etc/hostname" files are correct on both boxes and resrved IP addresses are correct
<bekks> DJRWolf: How what? :)
<Flaggmann> xtightvncviewer refuses to connect both directions
<OerHeks> Flaggmann, /etc/hosts too?
<Flaggmann> both directions same error refuse to connect
<bekks> Flaggmann: Do both computer have the correct ip addresses and correct hostnames? Did you change the /etc/hosts as well?
<lotuspsychje> Flaggmann: be carefull with vnc, its a security flaw to use
<BluesKaj> Flaggmann,  don't forget /etc/hosts as well
<Flaggmann> ssh userid1@remotehostname2 actually connects to it's own userid1@remotehostname1
<Flaggmann> yes "/etc/hosts" is correct in both boxes
<lotuspsychje> Flaggmann: firewall/ router block perhaps?
<Flaggmann> nope firewall states all ok
<bekks> Flaggmann: Check ip addresses and running states of vnc using sudo lsof -i
<Flaggmann> seems like dns resolution not working but only on these two boxes when trying to access one from the other
<lotuspsychje> Flaggmann: can you nmap your own ip's for open ports perhaps
<OerHeks> if you made SSH keys, vnc over ssh, those keys are invalid now too, as it checks your hostname
<OerHeks> so what error did you get exactly?
<Flaggmann> oh maybe that is where I missed something then  as works ok if I use direct ip addresses instead of hostnames
<DJRWolf> bekks what is gdm and lightdm?
<DJRWolf> bekks and how do I use them from the command line
<bekks> DJRWolf: display managers.
<OerHeks> DJRWolf, forget gdm, lightdm is the current displaymanager
<Flaggmann> xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused Unable to connect to VNC server
<MonkeyDust> DJRWolf  the login screen, if you like
<bekks> OerHeks: For Ubuntu GNOME, gdm is default.
<Flaggmann> xtightvncviewer xxx.yyy.0.??:0  works tho
<Flaggmann> same with ssh if I use IP addy instead of hostname
<OerHeks> Flaggmann, did you logout/login to let the hostname take effect?
<Flaggmann> maybe uninstall x11vnc, ssh, and xtightvncviewer and re-install them to recreate new certs???? yes I restarted both boxes
<jenor> hi
<OerHeks> Flaggmann, ssh .. do you use sshkeys with vnc ??
<jenor> oh noo.  spotify stopped working (ubuntu 15.04)
<Flaggmann> re-install might work to correct problem but doesn't help explain or learn anything
<james392> I'm searching for a reasonable laptop that use linux for surfing and light games
<Flaggmann> just use default on install all inside pvt lan
<lotuspsychje> james392: most laptops can run ubuntu fine
<jenor> james.  dell xps13
<jenor> project sputnik
<DJRWolf> bekks I am starting to think it is the nvidia restricted driver, can I change back to a more generic driver from the command prompt?
<james392> what is the best web browser?
<Flaggmann> "/etc/ssh/ssh_config " contains what looks like hashed password lines that may now be incorrect with new hostname and ip addresses
<jenor> james, internet explorer
<james392> jenor: you're kidding!
<jenor> :)
<jenor> i would say chrom
<jenor> e
<MonkeyDust> james392  "best" depends on what you prefer most
<jenor> ^
<dbugger> Hello guys. I did "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chris-lea/node.js" but whenever I do a "apt-get update", I get a 404 on those repos. What is happening??
<OerHeks> dbugger, on what ubuntu version ?
<bazhang> dbugger, contact the maintainer
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dbugger> OerHeks, 15.04
<DJRWolf> well, Microsoft is finally taking IE out back behind the shed and giving it the Ol Yeller, about time I say
<bazhang> DJRWolf, stay on topic here please
<OerHeks> dbugger, oh, that ppa is gone, https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js-legacy has no 15.04 candidates, and https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js-devel also lacks 15.04 candidates
<DJRWolf> but Firefox is much better, it lets me auto-sync bookmarks between Linux and Windows, can't do that with IE or Edge
<anomonus2015> guys is rythmbox an inferiour music player compared to audacious ?
<bazhang> anomonus2015, its much heavier in terms of ram usage
<dbugger> OerHeks, so what should I do then to install nodejs?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js is also up to utopic
<OerHeks> dbugger, dunno, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server too ?
<anomonus2015> bazhang, you mean rythmbox uses more ram ? does it do anything better ?
<dbugger> Ok, thnaks
<bazhang> anomonus2015, syncs iDevices
<anomonus2015> meh
<anomonus2015> it cant access my NAS
<anomonus2015> so its getting uninstalled
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  in audacious, there's no direct link to a nas, i tried it too... workaround: open /run/user/1000/gvfs/...
<jenor> spotify working again :)  turns out I needed this ibgcrypt11_1.5.0-5+deb7u3_amd64.deb
<anomonus2015> MonkeyDust in audicious it playes the music file if i right click and open with audacious but it dosent work with rythembox
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  then use what works... also, in audacious, you can/have to create a playlist
<anomonus2015> however i have a new question now. i installed Beneatha steel sky text adventure the other week and it must have installed Scummvm adventre interperator with it. I dont know where its installed and dont know how to run it. i checked the software center and it gave me option to check addiditionl options like the amazon queen adventre so i did and it downloaded that adventure too . but i dont know how to launch it :/
<anomonus2015> can someone help ?
<anomonus2015> ok maybe i can rephrase that. how do i launch software in genreal if its not on the launcher ?
<st34lth> for the love of me, I can't find my bookmark for sreen shortcuts translated to normal keyboard?
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  click on the dash ico, up left
<MonkeyDust> icon*
<anomonus2015> dash ?
<st34lth> bind-key -r or -n I can't seem to figure out what they mean
<anomonus2015> MonkeyDust, i dont hav a dash icon ! wel i dont htink i do . whats it look like ?
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  are yoi in unity?
<anomonus2015> ubunty 14.04 i have a unity launcher i think
<MonkeyDust> !manual | anomonus2015 start this first
<ubottu> anomonus2015 start this first: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> i think you need to start SCUMM-VM  to play that game
<st34lth> anyone? screen shortcuts translated to keyboard?
<OerHeks> st34lth, hold the super key for shortcut list?
<anttal> hello
<anttal> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wkD7cKwa
<st34lth> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1567633/Screenshot_2015-07-18_08.42.47.png
<anttal> that script creates new use, i got local user enabled on vsftpd.conf and other users works, but those gives error 530
<st34lth> this is a screenshot of what I see in the terminal
<anttal> even if i set password on hands
<OerHeks> anttal, not all users can visit pastebin. use paste.ubuntu.com
<st34lth> i just don't know what the bind-key -n or M-1 mean
<st34lth> I used to have a bookmark for this, but can't find it anymore
<anttal> oh
<anttal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11898105/
<st34lth> http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/screen/screen_62.html this is clone but not quite it
<OerHeks> st34lth, this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<anttal> Vastaus:	220 (vsFTPd 3.0.2) Komento:	USER 27039 Vastaus:	331 Please specify the password. Komento:	PASS **** Vastaus:	530 Login incorrect.
<anttal> im kinda stuck again :/
<OerHeks> anttal, i had to read it 6x .. echo $portti":"$ftp_password | sudo chpassw  ... do you see the " missing ?
<OerHeks> or is that ":" correct
<anttal> <OerHeks> : is string and others are variable
<anttal> " is needed only when its string
<OerHeks> oh oke
<fornax> Hi, di anyone try to update or install an ubuntu to 15.04 on parallels? I can install everything but then after reboot I only have a blank screen
<anttal> but even if i place password on terminal it wont work
<anttal> i believe its config problem or something else
<anttal> thats why i asked here not #bash
<ioria> antal you want use to virtual users  with vsftp?
<ioria> antal you want to use virtual users  with vsftp?
<OerHeks> http://www.shellcheck.net/ says you need to doubleqoute the variables ..
<muteboy> anyone know about sox?
<ioria> music
<Flaggmann> re my earlier posts here wrt ssh and xtightvncviewer
<Flaggmann> have completely uninstalled and re-installed all ssh and x11vnc and x11vnc viewer software to no avail still logs onto itself rather than the remote host
<ig0r_> plese tell me how use the terminal to check my DNS servers...
<cfhowlett> !dns | ig0r_
<ubottu> ig0r_: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<ig0r_> cfhowlett: I don't need to set up anything just to check!!
<SchrodingersScat> tell us more about this check
<backbox> hi
<MonkeyDust> ig0r_  man dig
<backbox> backbox
<backbox> aa
<cfhowlett> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<MonkeyDust> backbox  we see you, but backbox is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<backbox> no my name is backbox
<backbox> hhhhhh
<samu__> ciao
<muteboy> can anyone help me use sox to apply fades to audio?
<MonkeyDust> muteboy  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<cfhowlett> muteboy, never heard of sox.  suggest you see their site for support of their product
<MonkeyDust> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.4.1-5 (vivid), package size 96 kB, installed size 219 kB
<cfhowlett> muteboy, better yet, read the documentation via terminal: man sox
<muteboy> I've got all the docs, but a particular thing isn't working. I'll check  #ubuntustudio thanks
<Jrt3da4xAx> greetings fine people ... how do i launch the automatic updates
<ray__> hi were can i download wubi ubuntu
<ray__> ?
<ray__> cant finde it thanks
<Jrt3da4xAx> ... i postponed them a few hours ago
<cfhowlett> ray__, do not wubi.  DO NOT wubi!
<ray__> cfhowlett: why that
<ray__> im on windows 7
<cfhowlett> ray__, wubi *WILL* break your ubuntu 14.04 installation
<ray__> cfhowlett: what one can i use if want wibui?
<cfhowlett> ray__, dual boot or virtualbox in windows then
<Ozzelot> Jrt3da4xAx, click on Dash (if you have the standard Unity environment) and search for update manager.
<MonkeyDust> ray__  it's a pseudo installation and will give you more problems than frustrations
<ray__> cfhowlett: only want wubi what one recamend for that one
<ray__> heard its good
<MonkeyDust> ray__  wubi ixs not good
<Jrt3da4xAx> Ozzelot: what's dash ?
<cfhowlett> ray__, sorry, I don't advise people that deliberately want to break ubuntu. can't help you.
<ray__> cfhowlett: will 16 work with wubi
<cfhowlett> ray__, now ignoring you - trolling suspected
<ray__> 15 not 16
<Jrt3da4xAx> Ozzelot: ok thank you .. i found it ... buddha bless you
<ray__> cfhowlett: not jsut asking
<DJones> ray__: There isn't an Ubuntu 16 yet
<ray__> 9i know i typeoed
<Ozzelot> ray__, any Ubuntu iso that you download should have wubi in it by default. However, I recommend just partitioning your hard drive - you can do that pretty easily within the bootable installer.
<conner> x
<rtreleaven> Excellent! My flat pack meat has arrived.
<shafire> hi
<shafire> hi
<rtreleaven> hello shafire got a question?
<shafire> sry :-)
<shafire> how do I pack something from sourceforge? because of the download url
<rtreleaven> Not sure I understand the question. by pack do you mean compress?
<shafire> no
<shafire> I want to pack software which is available from sourceforge
<shafire> but sf has confusing download urls
<shafire> is there a trick?
<rtreleaven> use a synonym for pack. maybe that will clear things up
<shafire> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<rtreleaven> reading
<MonkeyDust> shafire  are you developer?
<shafire> yes
<MonkeyDust> shafire  are you a developer?
<shafire> lets say I want to pack firebird from sf: http://sourceforge.net/projects/firebird/files/latest/download?source=directory <- how can I get the "direct download link"?
<MonkeyDust> shafire  and what do you want to do? modify something you found on sourceforge?
<shafire> yes
<MonkeyDust> shafire  yes download it and tehn modify it the way you want, not sure what's keeping you
<shafire> mh
<rtreleaven> me either
<MonkeyDust> shafire  does the package allow you to modify it? (open source etc)
<shafire> thats not my question :)
<shafire> nevermind
<WebDrake> Hello all, I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with a few questions about the unity8 LXC preview: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<SchrodingersScat> shafire: it should all be archived on archive.org
<WebDrake> In particular -- after I log in to the unity8 LXC session, I find myself greeted by the Ubuntu Touch swipe page -- however, I can't work out how to get beyond this
<shafire> SchrodingersScat: ?
<WebDrake> I have tried "swiping" it as with the phone, but to no avail -- can anybody advise what I should be doing to get into the actual unity8 "desktop"? :-)
<roracle> hey guys, something has happened to my apt sources.  it can't find certain things, and won't install anything new.  how can i fix this?
<Ozzelot> roracle: Have you tried apt-get update?
<roracle> Ozzelot: yep
<MonkeyDust> roracle  is the release still supported?
<roracle> 14.10?
<Ozzelot> roracle: Yep, that's supported... Does it give any error messages when trying to install something?
<cfhowlett> roracle, support ends this month
<roracle> package is not available but is referred to in another package
<roracle> well i guess i do need to upgrade
<roracle> what server do you guys suggest?
<Ozzelot> roracle: It just gives it with one particular package or anything you try to install?
<cfhowlett> !server | roracle LTS = 14.04
<ubottu> roracle LTS = 14.04: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<roracle> oh yeah, i did make a change to my apt sources, i never got the chance to mention that.  it messed up after that
<Ozzelot> roracle: How about changing it back, then? :)
<roracle> i did try that, putting it back to normal, but now it doesn't work
<someguy07> i run into a strange problem when i try to make a persistent pendrive
<ioria> roracle  what package are you installing ?
<cfhowlett> roracle, rebuild it with this:   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<roracle> ah yeah that was the tool i used cfhowlett
<Ozzelot> someguy07, what problem is it?
<roracle> i'm trying to install php5-ldap
<someguy07> not a com32 image, gfxboot.c32 failed to load
<ioria> !info php5-ldap
<ubottu> php5-ldap (source: php5): LDAP module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.4+dfsg-4ubuntu6.2 (vivid), package size 22 kB, installed size 118 kB
<someguy07> I think the problem is syslinux
<jak2000> why not work updatedb command how to install?
<someguy07> my actual box is a debian, and its updated etc
<ioria> roracle  apt-cache policy php5-ldap ?
<drbytes_br>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER drbytes_br zltcgdebhmqf
<someguy07> not sure which syslinux to apply for the persistent pen drive in ubuntu
<roracle> installed none candidate none
<ioria> roracle  can you install something else ?
<ioria> roracle  like  ... vim
<roracle> already installed....anything else maybe?
<ioria> yep
<Xagan> aye
<ioria> roracle  try emacs
<roracle> unable to locate package gedit
<roracle> (i do have a UI installed)
<ioria> roracle  ok, but you can install it ?
<MonkeyDust> roracle  what'sz the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<roracle> no i cannot install it
<drbytes_br>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER drbytes_br zltcgdebhmqf
<MonkeyDust> drbytes_br  change your password!
<roracle> ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<cfhowlett> roracle, try this:   cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<roracle> pastebinit is not a command
<ioria> roracle  try to sudo apt-get install a command line app..   pkg-config
<someguy07> after the com32 error, pressing tab then "persistent" doesn't work
<someguy07> haven't tried live, as I already made a live cd, i want a persistent usb
<roracle> already installed, none installed none removed
<roracle> err, upgraded, not removed
<ioria> roracle  try nmap
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | start here, but keep in mind, usb is slow
<ubottu> start here, but keep in mind, usb is slow: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anttal> progress
<anttal> 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/servers/csgo/csgo_clients/27040/csgo
<anttal> its 777 chmodded and ftp user chown it
<anttal> what the fuck
<roracle> hey i just checked like, everything except the optional boxes at the bottom.  it's working now :)
<roracle> on that site, that is
<someguy07> i followed the instructions at LiveCD_Persistence - Community Help Wiki.html
<yao_> fd
<ioria> roracle  meaning ?
<roracle> meaning i'm able to get things installed again
<someguy07> and the page you mentioned, still getting the com32 error
<roracle> i didn't think it'd work but it did.  it didn't before when i tried, but this time it did
<ioria> roracle  good, but remember that .10 is going to end
<roracle> yes ma'am/sir
<lotuspsychje> someguy07: pastebin us the error
<roracle> thanks for the help you guys :)
<ioria> roracle  no problem
<someguy07> basically it was "failed to load gfxboot.c32"
<lotuspsychje> someguy07: http://askubuntu.com/questions/486602/ubuntu-14-04-lts-live-usb-boot-error-gfxboot-c32not-a-valid-com32r-image
<someguy07> thanks lotuspyschje, gonna take a look
<someguy07> ah, tried that, except picked persistent from the menu
<someguy07> which syslinux version do i need to be compatible with 14.04.2-desktop?
<someguy07> i could try and run the live and then use that syslinux, but I figured i'd ask someone who knew which version fit to 14.04.2...
<someguy07> i'm kinda used to the repositories having a few incompatible options, a la this debian box im using, so i thought to skip that possible tangent by simply asking
<wyre1> hi guys!
<wyre1> i'm trying to edit logind.conf
<wyre1> because i don't get that when i close lid only lock the screen
<wyre1> the system always suspend, and it doesn't recognize power management setup :(
<wyre1> and after to edit logind.conf i need restar systemd service, i think ... :(
<wyre1> someone knows what is happening?
<dawciobiel> If i wanna do drop from another process memory under linux do i have to have some special privilages to do it? Is there any memory access restricion under linux to read/write memory?
<MonkeyDust> dawciobiel  you mean like the 'nice' command?
<dawciobiel> no no, im just wonder is it possible to read/write memory of another process
<dawciobiel> lets say i got no root priviliges and im launching my "script"
<dawciobiel> my script is able to do memory dump of that PC or nto?
<dawciobiel> *or not
<MonkeyDust> dawciobiel  maybe the people in #bash can help better
<dawciobiel> well but its not a question about script how to do it, but about access to do it
<ioria> dawciobiel, i don't know if a script is enought to manage process and threads
<dawciobiel> doesnt matter i will try to read/write under scipt or binary file
<someguy07> well lacking knowledge on exactly which syslinux goes with 14.02.2, I'll try and sort through the options for "precise, trusty and utopic" from the live, and then slam them onto the casper-rw partition
<MonkeyDust> someguy07  if you find a solution, share it with the channel, for future reference
<someguy07> sure enough, heh i used to think "lenny" and "sid" were weird...
<someguy07> bbl
<MonkeyDust> someguy07  and now it turns out's you?
<MonkeyDust> it's you*
<jub36> My whole system is on a single partition. Is it possible to keep the data on /var/ in a reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> !home | jub36
<ubottu> jub36: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<MonkeyDust> jub36  make a backup of /var/ before you proceed
<SAJAR> buenas gente
<SAJAR> aqui desde andalcuia con musho por aprender
<lotuspsychje> !es | SAJAR
<ubottu> SAJAR: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nokaji> Hi, I'm still fairly new with linux/Ubuntu however my DVD/CD Writer is largely in-operational. worked fine months ago but never satisfactory post install. Currently it does not show in nautilus as existing, shows in 'disks' and is even identified by model name however says 'no medium'. I've swopped over discs and now even cables in case it is H/W issue. I also tried setting 'mount at boot' instead of 'auto'. Any ideas?
<Nokaji> I recall it worked on the odd boot-up or after multiple disc swops/insertion but nothing of late.
<Ozzelot> Nokaji: I'm afraid your drive is busted...
<likecolacola> i have been trying to record with my mic with different programs and it sounds weird :\
<Ozzelot> Nokaji: Or try booting from it, if you have a bootable CD/DVD. If that won't work either, it's probably a hardware thing indeed.
<likecolacola> last week i had no problems at all with audacity, now i am trying with ardour/audacity and they don't work, there's a background sound and whatever you record sound metallic and disgusting :\
<Nokaji> Ozzelot: I was tending towards that as the problem but seemed a little odd with the timing, i.e. a new OS, anyway I was thinking of wasting some money on a new fangled blu ray drive
<Nokaji> maybe I have an old drive I can swop it with for now
<MonkeyDust> likecolacola  you too: #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<Ozzelot> Nokaji: Well, the drive detects OK, so it would be very odd if it didn't see inserted media... That thing's probably dead.
<likecolacola> MonkeyDust, great :)
<Nokaji> hardly used it but it is a few yrs old
<Nokaji> I must have another drive, that should narrow it down for sure - appreciate your response Ozzelot, thanks
<Nokaji> I know i have at least one spare as i dropped it on floor during another search :)
<anttal> how do i delete all users who start at number 2
<Nokaji> Hey Ozzelot, some marvellous news, I seem to have fully fixed it - I pulled the drive out of the slot (front loading), retried and it both recognises and plays my audio CD - I think it was wedged in the slot too tight
<MonkeyDust> Nokaji  that's how good #ubuntu is
<Nokaji> MonkeyDust: It's even better than that, i found two old CD Writers 1994.1999 and a quality bag of jelly beans left over form xmas :)
<owen1> What's the keycode of my up and down volume keys? 'xev' show me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11896856 Any idea how to use that data?
<Nokaji> could never have happened in another channel :)
<likecolacola> are there web apps which are only compatible with windows?
<likecolacola> there's one particular web app i want to use under ubuntu, it says the app require a plugin
<Ozzelot> Nokaji: Yup... This channel and only this channel miraculously fixes hardware problems and helps you find candy! :D
<likecolacola> i am sure that with windows it's all automatic
<riqdiiz> Can ubuntu 11 run on my very old toshiba 2400?
<Ozzelot> likecolacola: Which web app? And what plugin does it require?
<MonkeyDust> likecolacola  yes, cybercriminals know that too
<Bucky_Ball> @<riqdiiz>: no longer supported. Go for 14.04 LTS supported until 2019. :)
<likecolacola> Ozzelot, i fear you would have to register, i could give you my account thought, www.prolobe.com
<Ozzelot> riqdiiz: Not the standard Ubuntu. You could try Lubuntu, Xubuntu or Ubuntu MATE.
<juan_> Spanish help
<MonkeyDust> !es | jub36
<ubottu> jub36: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<likecolacola> MonkeyDust, don't take me wrong.. i am giving details of the situation to make it easier for helpers
<juan_> Sorry, the first of all is: HELLO
<Ozzelot> likecolacola: http://www.prolobe.com/tutorial/tut-sysreq.php Sounds like you need the Java plugin.
<Ozzelot> likecolacola: Try installing the icedtea-7-plugin package.
<likecolacola> Ozzelot, great... my lazy mind :(
<likecolacola> thanks a lot
<juan_> I need help with .ttf fonts
<juan_> Arial  and Verdana
<juan_> How to install this fonts
<juan_> Please
<juan_> I have the .ttf of both.
<juan_> I used some Google tutorials... but, I am a big donkey
<juan_> Help please
<sjoshi> juan_: may be this will help you -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/191778/how-to-install-fonts-fast-and-easy
<Ozzelot> juan_: You should just be able to double-click the file and click the Install button.
<MonkeyDust> juan_  10.04, but i'm sure it's still valid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<juan_> ¡¡¡OOOO!!!
<Bucky_Ball> 10.04 is dead and buried. Need to upgrade to another LTS. 12.04 directly via the net or clean install of 14.04 LTS.
<juan_> Very interesting. I go to... one moment
<Bucky_Ball> You could go for an interim release, but why?
<likecolacola> Ozzelot, hehe the app load but then does not work :p, i am trying tho :P
<riqdiiz> Thanks all.
<juan_> sjoshi, 0zzelot... THANKS a LOT. You save me.
<juan_> Finally works fine
<juan_> Well
<CarlFK> how do I add times to my clock?  like Melbourne ?  Settings, Time & Date,[x]time in other locations, Choose locations...  +, Melbourne ... then I get a red - and no time
<juan_> Bye
<c0mrad3>  I am having issues with my lan cable ; I was able to connect the same lan cable to a wind and a ubuntu working without any tweaks ;  how to do the same with ubuntu ?
<c0mrad3> * I meant windows and mac working
<squinty> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<c0mrad3> I was taking about issues with lan ; not networking with samba
<squinty> might want to explain a bit further then than just "lan cable"  :-)
<Ozzelot> c0mrad3: Does it get an IP?
<anomonus2015> hey guys was wondering if any of you use grub and have modifyed the background colour for the grub boot loader scren! Im wondering if you are restricted to what resolution you can use! Obviously if your 1200 x 1080 screen then you cant go 1920 x 1200. Also what colour choices would you consider if your wanting to keep a dark tone overall ! Any links to nice images are appreciated. I used to really upon deviant art
<anomonus2015> but its pants these days !
<c0mrad3> no I guess Ozzelot let me see it
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BzjfB8yv/
<c0mrad3> above is the paste Ozzelot
<DeaDSouL> how to specify the display number that i want the app to run in ?
<squinty> !burg
<c0mrad3> how to get the wifi Ozzelot
<squinty> anomonus2015,  google for burg and grub and ubuntu  grub is the program
<suresh__> hi
<anomonus2015> squinty i have grub and set up already for win os and ubuntu 14.04. im in ubuntu right now but i want to change the background immage in grub
<DeaDSouL> never mind... I remembered... exporting DISPLAY
<Ozzelot> c0mrad3: Looks like that works... What exact problem are you having?
<anomonus2015> i know how to do it . im looking for insights into taste, bearing in mund im looking for a dark theme overall
<squinty> anomonus2015,  read what I said again about "burg"
<anomonus2015> ok googling
<c0mrad3> Ozzelot: I am not getting internet at all with lan only ; ps I am on debian
<anomonus2015> ok guys. image editor that can save as jpeg or the other high color version ! pca ?
<BluesKaj> anomonus2015,  imagemagick
<anomonus2015> gimp seems restrictive
<infidel> is there a ha cluster CRM that will work with red hat's ricci clients?
<anomonus2015> Bluekaj thx. wish linux had paint.net
<BluesKaj> infidel,  this ubuntu support , ask in #redhat
<c0mrad3> Ozzelot: can you say how to fix it ?
<anomonus2015> bluekaj. sorry but imo image magic is pants
<anomonus2015> very poor gui
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  try sumopaint, as online editor
<anomonus2015> meh online editor
<anomonus2015> i want paint .net or photoshop
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  yes, ask adobe to port photoshop to linux
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  i assumed paint.net was an online paint tool
<Leonitus> hey everyone, is there a package which is like MS paint?
<al2o3-cr> Leonitus: gimp?
<HotSauceonToast> Pinta, I suppose.
<MonkeyDust> !find paint | Leonitus
<ubottu> Leonitus: Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, kolourpaint4, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, mypaint-data-extras, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<Leonitus> thanks!
<anomonus2015> MonkeyDust, no it got me confused too but paint.net is an executable you install. might have connection to java. cant remember
<motdd> hi
<motdd> how i can restart bind ?
<motdd> ubuntu 14
<motdd> service named restart ?
<mib_mib> hi all - is there any way to disable ufw from the rules file? I have the drive just mounted now and want to disable it
<mib_mib> whatever the equivalent of the statement 'ufw disable' does
<mib_mib> maybe through ip tables directly?
<shiggitay> hello all. I have a grub issue.... anyone around? (yes I know I can post my question and then just wait)
<shiggitay> I compiled my own custom grub image, and when I go to install it grub-install complains that /boot/efi isn't an EFI partition... how do I fix that?
<shiggitay> okay I might have fixed it... standby
<Ellon> Hi i installed Ubuntu 9.3.. Can someone help me to install Broadcom wifi driver
<Ellon> ??
<Pinkamena_D> My kernel folder (uname -a) is missing from /lib/modules . How can I fix this, as some packages require on having the correct kernel folder there.
<OerHeks> Ellon, 9.3? you mean 9.04 ?
<Ellon> hmm
<Ellon> 9.10
<OerHeks> 9.10 ..... oh that is old, and EOL.
<OerHeks> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> upgrade please
<OerHeks> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<Ellon> No i need 9.10 because i need proprietary video driver
<OerHeks> wow ended 4 years ago :-D
<OerHeks> Ellon, Sorry. nope.
<Ellon> anyone else?>
<James_Epp> Okay guys. I'm usually not a complete novice with *buntu. So I have this install of ubuntu, and honestly I'm not doing much on it. Just a system for web browsing, honestly. All of a sudden I can't sudo. Says I'm not in the admin group. I swear I was able to sudo just fine last week. Any troubleshooting steps?
<James_Epp> Is my only option to reboot into ubuntu live environment and edit the /etc/sudoers?
<shiggitay> Yep What I did worked.
<wileee> James_Epp, We can't give any definitive with so little info.
<Ellon> Im trying to install Broadcom STA linux wifi driver to Ubuntu 9.10.. But im not able. Need help!
<wileee> !9.10 | Ellon
<ubottu> Ellon: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<Ellon> i know
<James_Epp> wileee: What else do you need?
<Ellon> But i need someone help
<wileee> James_Epp, Not an area I can really help, but that is a critical change that not just happens.
<Ellon> why i can find broadcom driver in Synaptic Package Manager?
<James_Epp> wileee: That's what I thought. This is a very new install, I'm the only user, and I assumed every new user made was automatically administrative.
<wileee> Ellon, The only thing we can tell you is that is not supported and install one that is
<OerHeks> Ellon, how about the servers are down?
<Ellon> I need 9.10
<James_Epp> I'm rebooting into a live environment. Maybe I'll be back
<wileee> James_Epp, No but you can make any user you make an admin, the account made at install is admin.
<OerHeks> STA drivers are oke in 14.04
<Ellon> i need 9.10 because of video proprietary driver
<Ellon> period
<wileee> Ellon, You're needs do not outweigh the channel norm. ;)
<en1gma> i have a dual boot win7/ubuntu 12.04 amd64 desktop box. i want to try ubuntu 15.04 amd64 desktop live on usb (with persistent install) so i can install drivers and what not. i have tried startup disk creator in ubuntu 12.04 and also unetbootin. in windows 7 i tried unetbootin and usb disk creator. why can i not boot to persistent? what am i doing wrong?
<Ellon> wileee stop it
<Ellon> just tell me how to install wifi driver
<wileee> ellon you will get the same response from any responsible helper here.
<squinty> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ellon> will that work for 9.10?
<OerHeks> STA is not a video prop driver.
<en1gma> i think the persistent partition works but when i boot the live usb in grub menu i dont see an area where i slect persistent as a boot option
<squinty> en1gma,  fwiw, you may also want to consider just doing a full install to a usb stick (of sufficient size) rather than live dvd persistent.  Just do a normall install but point the installation (grub etc) to the usb stick rather than the hard drive
<en1gma> when i make changes to unity desktop and reboot changes are not saved so i know i not booting into persistence or i need to activate it somehow
<wileee> en1gma, You don;t boot persistent, if set up correctly, it is running
<OerHeks> en1gma, that persistent part is available if you have made it. no special boot option needed to make it work
<en1gma> thats good to know. ok so what do i need to make it persistent? this should be as ez as 123
<Ellon> ok i fixed my issue
<OerHeks> You make it during live-usb creation. it is an option
<en1gma> in gparted i do not see an (extra) partition
<wileee> en1gma, generally is can't tell waht is going wrong.
<en1gma> isnt it supposed to make another partition and call it "persistence"
<squinty> en1gma,  unetbootin   use the lower half of the screen for setting persistent size
<Ellon> that broadcom driver was on liveCD had to check package manager to use CD
<en1gma> in windows or my full hdd install of 12.04 it shows it as 1 partition only
<wileee> en1gma, No, you can make a casper-rw partition lok for that name in the live.
<James_Epp> wileee: Rebooted into an arch environment. mounted my / partition, arch-chroot in, and nano /etc/sudoers. Copied the root line and edited username and now I can elevate to root.
<en1gma> yea i been using unetbootin forever
<en1gma> its not creating it correctly OR when i boot the live usb its not finding it
<squinty> en1gma,  no problems with due to that aspect here using unetbootin
<en1gma> i would think this to be a MAJOR problem as many people like to "try" before a full install
<wileee> James_Epp, Cool, I would be concerned how you lost it is all without knowing. Was this another account made as a non admin?
<James_Epp> wileee: nope.
<James_Epp> literally just disappeared.
<James_Epp> (the root perms, I mean)
<en1gma> used unetbootin along with gparted and gnome default startup disk creator (ubuntu 12.04)
<wileee> James_Epp, Hmm, I don;t worry about being pwnd, but if this happed to me, with no reason I would reinstall.
<en1gma> neither "created" an extra partition if they are supposed to
<Ellon> how do i install ati catalyst 9.3 driver?
<wileee> en1gma, None make partitions
<en1gma> wileee yes they do
<wileee> !who | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<squinty> en1gma, again, maybe try doing a full install to the stick rather than live dvd/usb.  that way you can also upgrade kernel etc to (which you cannot do with live usb)
<en1gma> i use one where it installs to "persistence" and that has its own partition
<James_Epp> WAIT, wileee. I think I know what happened. I'm an idiot. I know what happened. I just remembered
<en1gma> squinty thanks for that info. didnt know you couldnt do that with live usb
<wileee> James_Epp, Heh, cool, alright my son confess. ;)
<en1gma> will for sure look for a guide for that on 15.04
<James_Epp> wileee: I remember trying to add myself to the vboxusers group sometime last week. I must have used usermod incorrectly and it reset my admin group access. Probably.
<James_Epp> Yeah, I didn't use the -a switch. There's my problem.
<James_Epp> I tried to do it off memory. #UserError
<squinty> en1gma,  no special instructions need (except for uefi etc related issues)  <squinty> en1gma,  fwiw, you may also want to consider just doing a full install to a usb stick (of sufficient size) rather than live dvd persistent.  Just do a normall install but point the installation (grub etc) to the usb stick rather than the hard drive
<wileee> James_Epp, depends on what you open and change, that is a just a click generally, you would have to visudo generally.
<wileee> Your in linux though with a locked admin so it is safe when run safely
<Ellon> someone help me please
<CarlFK> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-display-time-from-multiple-cities-in-ubuntu/  "When you enter a location, you will be provided with suggestions to select a precise location."  that doesn't happen, and I can't seem to enter anything.  is there something I can reinstall to reset the time zone list?
<Ellon> Somebody help me to install Aty Catalyst 9.3 for Ubuntu 9.10
<xangua> Ellon: please install a supported ubuntu release
<wileee> en1gma, I like a full install as weel, the only issue you may encounter is drivers needed in random computer you might plug into, not a a real barrier is all.
<Ellon> Who want to help me ?
<wileee> well*
<Ellon> will get a cookie
<OerHeks> Ellon, xangua just helped you.
<Ellon> this isn't commercial stuff.. There must be someone who can help me
<bekks> Ellon: Get a supported release first :)
<psusi> Ellon, 9.10 reached end of life years ago.  you need to not use it.
<Ellon> i don't need supported release
<CarlFK> Ellon: the whole point of supported release is so you can get support.
<Ellon> Yes i need 9.10 that's why im asking for help
<psusi> you do if you don't want to get hacked and get any support here
<Ellon> i dont care hackers
<bekks> Ellon: But you want support for it. So get a supported release.
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  you can use 9.10, but not upgrade it or install anything
<Ellon> I need Ati supported ubuntu version
<wileee> the rest if us do Ellon that is a social contract issue
<bekks> Ellon: 14.04 supports ATI.
<Ellon> my graphics card has no normal driver for above 9.10 ubuntu
<bekks> Ellon: Of course. It may not be the driver you want, but ATI is supported on 14.04
<psusi> if you have an older ati card, then ati no longer supports it.  if you want support, use the open source driver in a supported ubuntu release, like 14.04
<Ellon> open source driver is bad
<psusi> then you're out of luck bud
<OerHeks> no, flash is bad
<psusi> indeed
<ioria> there is the http://old-releases.ubuntu.com    but i cannot recommend
<MonkeyDust> don't reject every advice you're getting here
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  ^^^
<Ellon> i persoally like 9.10 better than 14.10
<wileee> Ellon, There are 100's X who know what, of linux OS's you can find one supported that meets your needs
<Ellon> but i need 9.10 just because of normal graphics so i can watch youtube normally
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  you're entitled to that opinion
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  then use 9.10 and good luck
<bekks> Ellon: You will not get any support for 9.10 - but you want support for it. Guess what happens.
<Ellon> not from you..
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  you're in the wrong channel, 9.10 is not supported here
 * bet0x sup!
<BluesKaj> Ellon,  you can watc h youtube nornmally on any version of ubuntu now that youtube has gone with HTML5 for it's videos
<OerHeks> oke guys, he knows now.
<OerHeks> lets move on
<Ellon> what is this place? Robots? can't help a guy and come out of boundaries?
<psusi> BluesKaj, unfortunately, not all of their videos support html5
<Ellon> BluesKaj no open source driver is bad for me
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  why did you come here in the first place?
<Ellon> MonkeyDust are you human?
<Ellon> what is that kind of question
<BluesKaj> psusi,  odd i was informed one no ,longer needs flkash for youtube period
<Ellon> Im asking for help
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  we are borg, resistance is futile... 9.10 is not supoorted here, period
<Ellon> Just ignore for a moment that please
<mojtaba1> #join ubuntu-server
<Ellon> i know it's not supported
<psusi> Ellon, and you've been told if you want help, use a supported release... end of discussion.
<Ellon> but ignore it for moment
<wileee> #ubuntu home of the sentient bots
<psusi> BluesKaj, I've found a few videos that still say they can't play without flash.. mostly old annoying ones that want to show you adds
<Ellon> i need simply a soul who's willing to help me
<BluesKaj> psusi,  ok then they don't count anyway :-)
<al2o3-cr> Ellon: ask in ##linux
<OerHeks> Ellon, you will need to go elsewere, now please stop clogging the channel, thanks.
<Ellon> OerHeks and stop being prideful
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  what are you still expecting from this channel?
<Ellon> Im sure you could have told me what to do 10 minutes ago but instead you are being stone-headed
<bekks> Ellon: You've been told what to do multiple times - you are just ignoring it.
<Ellon> yes im ignoring stone-headed responeses
<squinty> Ellon: following that logic, you could yourself have found a resolution.
<rtreleaven> I watch youtube all the time on xubuntu 14.04. What is the problem?
<bekks> Ellon: Then at least I'll will just ignore your requests.
<Ellon> the problem is old video card
<xangua> Ellon: you probably wont be able to install catallyst drivers or anything newer in teh future, because you are using an Old, Outdated, No longer supported, with No updated libraries and dependencies, is that the answer you are looking for¿
<Ellon> i know
<xangua> you Know, thanks good
<Ellon> that's why i have UBUNTU 9.10
<xangua> fffuuuuuuuuu (intert fffuuuu picture here)
<Ellon> you are ignoring me
<jamesd_> debian woody will never die!!!
<OerHeks> Ellon, you are ignorin US, not the way around
<Ellon> YOU ARE IGNORING ME
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  caps
<rtreleaven> I can see the near future
<Ellon> im looking for someone who simply wants to help and is smart in linux
<Ellon> i dont care whats supported or not
<Ellon> done del
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  maybe you don't care, but this channel does
<Ellon> this is like talking to a WALL
<MonkeyDust> Ellon  true
<Ellon> Im going
<rtreleaven> t -20
 * squinty hands Ellon a fresh diaper
<Mysterytrain> well that was interesting
<Mysterytrain> laugh'
 * OerHeks feels sad
<rtreleaven> I really like the model s. You think he could afford  a new graphics card.
<psayian_> How can I create a user on MySQL 5.5. using php myadmin 3.5.5 it keeps complaining it doesn't like the statement I am giving it. The statement I provided in the SQL Query window is CREATE 'pressMaster'@'<SERVER_IP>' IDENTIFIED BY 'Password for pressMaster'; Grants All ON  <server_ip>.* to 'pressMaster'@'<server_IP>'
<psayian_> The error is : #1227 - Access denied; you need (at least one of) the CREATE USER privilege(s) for this operation
<wileee> CarlFK, Are getting all the gui that link is showing that is from 2011, however hard to tell the DE?
<CarlFK> Willis: I am on vivid, default lightdm
<wileee> CarlFK, and?
<CarlFK> er, wileee ^^ and yes, I get the dialog, just when I type Paris I get no set of choices
<wileee> CarlFK, Bummer, not sure, I see at times my computer having issues in this area similar but with a weather app.
<wileee> I'm in te gnome shell however
<wileee> the*
<CarlFK> I have somehow added Chicago, so now I have UTC and Chicago in the "whereas other clocks can be seen from the drop down menu.".  but only UTC shows up in the Location's dialog.
<CarlFK> what package supplies the clock?  maybe a simple reinstall hammer will fix it
<regreg> hello
<regreg> i'm trying to run sudo dpkg -V to check system integrity but i get dpkg: error: control file 'md5sums' missing value separator with no mention of which package has an invalid md5sums file, and there is no verbose flag to dpkg either, any idea on what to do?
<latemau5> Hi guys, whenever I try to install or uninstall a package, I get the following:
<latemau5> Errors were encountered while processing:
<latemau5>  linux-image-extra-3.16.0-40-generic
<latemau5>  linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<latemau5>  linux-generic-lts-utopic
<latemau5> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<latemau55> Hello.
<latemau55> Whenever I try to install or uninstall packages, I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900606/
<latemau55> Also, whenever I attempt updates, my computer tells me there's no room for them, when there clearly is. And finally, I get "system error" pops twice as soon as I start my computer and login.
<latemau55> Would really appreciate some help :)
<latemau55> For information, I'm on Xubuntu.
<bekks> libracious_: Whats the full output of which command you are running there?
<bekks> libracious_: tabfail :)
<bekks> latemau55: ^^
<OerHeks> latemau55, " df -h " will tell were you have no space, clean up some old kernels ?
<azus> how must i do to clean up some old kernels
<latemau55> OerHeks, apparently I have 94% used on /boot?
<OerHeks> latemau55, that could be it
<bekks> latemau55: Whats the full output of which command you are running there?
<latemau55> bekks, 2 secs
<OerHeks> there is an one-liner to remove all kernels but keeping the current and previous one, see the Blue line.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240697
<latemau55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900672/
<latemau55> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900672/
<bekks> latemau55: line 19 :)
<latemau55> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900687/
<latemau55> bekks, ^^ df -h output.
<bekks> latemau55: Yeah. Too less space free on /boot - as the first post already told you :)
<latemau55> Only /boot seems full.
<latemau55> bekks, okay, but how do I deal with that?
<MonkeyDust> latemau55  what's in /boot/ ?   ls /boot/|pastebinit
<_Arc> Hey does anyone here know anything about installing ubuntu on a MacBook ?? Whenever I boot from usb I receive (could not open \EFI\BOOT\failback.efi:14) It then takes me to the boot menu and I can boot to unity desktop. Once the desktop has loaded I can move the mouse about and left click but not right & after a while the mouse completely disappears and I have to power off using the power button.
<_Arc> Anyone ??
<Sovek> hey guys, I could use some help
<rypervenche> Sovek: Go ahead and ask your question :)
<Sovek> Trying to install the Nvidia drivers for my GTX 460, and when I run  sudo service lightdm stop, try to login, it keeps throwing "Incorrect login"
<Sovek> I've tried everything, including resetting the password, AND NOW, I got some sort of error
<Sovek> when I booted Ubuntu up
<Sovek> idiot me has already closed the error message, something about Xorg or something
<Sovek> Oh, and Steam will not lock to the bar nor can I make a shortcut for it on the desktop
<barney_> hello
<Sovek> hey
<barney_> anyone here managed to get hold of an ubuntu phone?
<Sovek> anyone?
<OerHeks> barney_, sure, join #ubuntu-touch for phone help and discussion
<barney_> ok thanks OerHeks
<en1gma> i have a single boot ssd that has grub on it from a full ubuntu 12.04 install (it shows windows 7 in boot menu also) for a different physical ssd. anyhow i have ubuntu 15.04 amd64 desktop that i also would like to install to that ssd. is it possible to dual boot ubuntu 12.04 and 15.04 and keep the windows 7 grub entry too? what do i need to do during 15.04 live install? i pick custom partition
<en1gma> stuff right? do i need to create a new partition with gparted before i do that?
<Meerkat> im having big difficulties getting my microphone to work in xubuntu 14.04. I've tried in mumble, skype, and audacity. The mic is enabled in sound settings, so what am I missing?
<MonkeyDust> Meerkat  in a terminal, type  alsamixer
<_Arc> Anyone know anything about running ubuntu on a Macbook ??
<Meerkat> MonkeyDust, yes. It shows S/PDIF at 00. No other devices listed.
<OerHeks> en1gma, sure you can. make some free space, and let ubuntu installer take care of the partitioning
<Sovek> no one at all?
<OerHeks> _Arc, there is a mac wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages and an UEFI wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI , i have no experience with mac/efi myself
<_Arc> Thank you for those links but I have already read them both. I will probably post on the ubuntu forums and get help from there.
<MonkeyDust> !patience | Sovek
<ubottu> Sovek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sovek> I've tried searching, I've only come up with one thread that isnt the same thing
<MonkeyDust> Meerkat  in alsamixer, hit F6
<Meerkat> MonkeyDust, "1 HD-Audio Generic" is the only sound card that has "stuff" in it.
<Sovek> no, wait, I think I found one
<Sovek> same EXACT problem, Nvidia drivers, check, incorrect login, check
<Sovek> aaand its not solved
<barney_> so who uses ubuntu as their only/main os?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<latemau55> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900911/
<MonkeyDust> barney_  what is your real question?
<latemau55> MonkeyDust, sorry for the late reply!"
<MonkeyDust> latemau55  ok, to start, type   sudo apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> autoremove does not remove kernels that are not in use ..
<latemau55> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11900921/
<latemau55> MonkeyDust, gives the same error...
<Sovek> Ok, just to verify, Ctrl+alt+F7 will bring back the graphical interface after pressing Ctrl+alt+F1?
 * OerHeks sees water burning .. autoremove does ?
<latemau55> OerHeks, I tried the command frome the link you gave earlier to remove kernals, and again, i get the same error.
<latemau55> Whenever I try to install, uninstall, clean, purge, autoremove anything... always the same errors.
<latemau55> Sovek, sure does...
<latemau55> barney_, main OS, yes.
<Sovek> ok
<anomonus2015> guys can the grub bootloader screen support desktop resoutions ?
<OerHeks> maybe i am dumb, but how is it possible that AUTOREMOVE removes your last kernel ???? 3.16.0-40
<Sovek> so whoami comes back with the name I've been trying to use, password works everwhere else but the Ctrl+alt+F1 terminal
<Meerkat> MonkeyDust, I am not sure what I need to change. Headphone is at 100 and works. Mic is at 100 and doesn't work. It is also not muted.
<Sovek> Ok, so that worked
<Sovek> so lets try that driver again
<Meerkat> will check bios
<Sovek> uhoh
<Sovek> so, I apparently cant used sudo anymore, cause it says incorrect password
<Sovek> old password does not work either.... what?
<DroWn> anyone know how to fix missing facebook integration no longer shows up in online accounts which means I can't use Empathy for FB chat.
<DroWn> Also Pidgin will no longer log into Facebook.
<Ben64> Sovek: you should install nvidia using apt-get, don't use the one from nvidia.com, you can fix your password from recovery mode
<Sovek> yeah, I tried that, got like 1 FPS in KSP.... nope
<DroWn> I don't care which one I use,just need one of them to work...I've tried the detailed settings for the Pidgin,but why my FB account isn't listed in Online Accounts I don't know.
<Ben64> Sovek: then you didn't get the right driver
<Sovek> no, wait.... wrong, it wont even load
<Sovek> and Steam gives some sort of error about OpenGl or something, hang on
<Ben64> Sovek: then you didn't get the right driver
<Sovek> "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering" whenever I start Steam
<OerHeks> sounds like optimus, dual videocard
<Sovek> Ok, so how do I get the right drivers?
<Sovek> forgive me, but its been ages since I've used Ubuntu
<Ben64> what video card(s) do you have
<Sovek> GTX 460, just one
<Sovek> yeah, I know, it needs to go, its on the agenda
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<Ben64> what version of linux
<blackwc> can someone please help me fix my internal mic
<Sovek> wait, hold up. first I need to fix the superuser password
<Sovek> I dont know how that got screwed up
<Ben64> you should not have a superuser password
<Sovek> but I do
<Ben64> you really shouldn't
<Sovek> how do I remove it then?
<anomonus2015> guys whats the most professional image editor fror linux currently ?
<blackwc> can someone please help me fix my internal mic
<Ben64> sudo passwd -l root
<Fuchs> anomonus2015: depends on the use case. To edit existing (bitmap) images, I'd say GIMP. To draw / create stuff, I'd say krita
<Sovek> from the recover screen?
<blackwc> it says it's unplugged
<Ben64> Sovek: well i guess you can't sudo, so 'passwd -l root' from recovery
<Sovek> ok, one sec,
<blackwc> can someone help me to get my laptop's internal mic working I installed pavucontrol and it says the microphone is unplugged
<anomonus2015> Fuchs, thx. what about conversion ? gimp only seems to save in its own filetype or am i wrong ?
<MonkeyDust> latemau55  try a live session, to delete files from your /boot/ folder
<Fuchs> anomonus2015: no, just use "export" instead of "save"
<latemau55> MonkeyDust, which ones?
<Ben64> anomonus2015: export
<Fuchs> it's a bit of a usability issue
<Ben64> ah, beat by Fuchs
<anomonus2015> :) yea its a bit silly
<MonkeyDust> latemau55  what's the output of   uname -pr
<anomonus2015> krita easier to use ?
<latemau55> MonkeyDust, 3.16.0-40-generic x86_64
<MonkeyDust> latemau55  then -40 is the one you have to keep
<latemau55> M
<latemau55> Oaky.
<Ben64> i think krita is more about drawing and less about editing/manipulation
<MonkeyDust> latemau55  make a backup, first, always
<bhansa> hey all
<bhansa> Is This even working
<latemau55> bhansa, yes
<Bashing-om> bhansa: Yes, but, you are in a ubuntu support channel. Do you have an ubuntu support request ? Just ask .
<bhansa> join
<bhansa> okk
<anomonus2015> fuchs when using gimp i seem to have lost the default windows that appear when you open it. you know how to get them back ?
<Fuchs> not by heart, let me check
<Fuchs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461152/how-to-restore-the-default-toolbox-windows-in-gimp   looks like it
<anomonus2015> :D
<anomonus2015> that was fast
<OerHeks> !info ubuntustudio-photography
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-photography (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Photography Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.134 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<MonkeyDust> what's the apt-get install option again, to fake install?
<OerHeks> apt-get -s simulate
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  tnx, but man apt-get was just as easy
<anomonus2015> fuchs ok ive restored the lost toolbars but another problem is persisting. The gimp menu bar seems to be overlaying the system bar along the top of my desktop. its kinda corrupt
<Sovek> Ok, I think its about time to uninstall and reinstall.... ugh
<anomonus2015> also i would prefer the toobars to be snapped to the main gimp window rather than floating so when i launch gimp its one window' insead of all over the screen
<EriC^^> Sovek: why?
<Sovek> so, after the command passwd -l root in the recovery boot, I get this error
<Meerkat> My microphone was disabled in bios apparently. Thanks for your time, though, MonkeyDust!
<Sovek> unable to lock /ect/shadow
<Sovek> please try again later
<EriC^^> Sovek: what's the issue?
<Sovek> superuser password got changed somehow
<Sovek> nothing works
<MonkeyDust> Meerkat  glad you found it
<EriC^^> superuser password or your user's account pass that has sudo?
<EriC^^> Sovek:
<Sovek> superuser password
<Sovek> thing is, I didnt do anything to change it
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, tons of forums about that "problem", and take a look at the gimp magazine http://gimpmagazine.org/
<EriC^^> Sovek: by default the superuser account isn't enabled
<EriC^^> Sovek: are you using ubuntu?
<Sovek> well, regardless, I'm unable to use the command sudo
<Sovek> yes
<Moonlightning> So you can switch back to upstart…for now. Is it being phased out?
<EriC^^> Sovek: ok, how do you login usually?
<OerHeks> Moonlightning, seems so, systemD is the new way to go
<OerHeks> also on Debian
<Sovek> it just logs in, thats the weird thing, the account password (which is the admin) is fine
<anomonus2015> OerHeks, thx
<EriC^^> Sovek: ok, type sudo -l
<iongraphix> hello how do I install systemd. need help
<Sovek> cant do that
<OerHeks> iongraphix, systemD is default in 15.04
<Sovek> asks for password, keeps saying its wrong
<EriC^^> Sovek: type id
<EriC^^> does it say sudo in the groups?
<Sovek> yes
<EriC^^> Sovek: ok, try passwd, then change your password to 12345
<iongraphix> why did they have to do away with sysVinit
<OerHeks> iongraphix, sysvinit basicly needed to be rewritten https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<EriC^^> Sovek: are you able to change it?
<DroWn> does anyone know that the plugin to add facebook account integration to Online Accounts in ubuntu settings is?
<Sovek_> Ok, now....
<EriC^^> were you able to change it to 12345?
<Sovek_> I THINK I changed it back to what it should be
<Sovek_> now, whats a command to test it?
<EriC^^> type sudo -l
<Sovek_> better yet, how do I remove the password
<Sovek_> it works
<Sovek_> what I want to know is how the heck it got changed
<EriC^^> it didn't if you were able to change it then you typed the right old one first
<EriC^^> i think it's something to do with your keyboard layout
<EriC^^> like qwerty vs the french one, etc.
<Sovek_> it was just numbers
<EriC^^> the old one?
<Sovek_> yes
<EriC^^> that's odd
<Sovek_> I changed it back to what it was supposed to be
<Sovek_> now... on to the Nvidia drivers
<EriC^^> k
<Sovek> Ok, STILL gives me "incorrect login" after shutting down the graphical interface
<Sovek> so, how to install Nvidia drivers via apt-get?
<ShinzJr> testing
<bala> hi all
<anomonus2015> guys the menu bar of firefox is also stuck to the system bar on my desktop ? what gives ?
<anomonus2015> EriC^^,  ?
<bala> need a help to recover my old linux partition
<bala> can anyone help plz ??
<wileee>  anomonus2015 This unity full screen for app?
<ShinzJr> what's wrong w/ your partition bala?
<anomonus2015> um i dont think the app is full screen
<bala> mistakenly i installed windows
<bala> over linux already there
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, that is called Ubuntu global menu, i think unity-tweak has that option
<wileee> anomonus2015, Hard to tell exactly what you men how about a pic in imagebin?
<bala> so grub menu is lost and only windows boot manager pops up
<bala> so linux is hidden in a separate partition
<EriC^^> bala: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<wileee> anomonus2015, I think OerHeks Is right that was what I was heading to
<ShinzJr> bala, try using easybcd from windows, or boot using ubuntu live cd
<Sovek> EricC^^ do you know how to install the Nvidia drivers via apt-get?
<wileee> ShinzJr, Please don't just spit out 3rd party apps and give real support, people can be confused here.
<lucas-arg> hey all... i have just installed ubuntu on my sshd, ive managed to put / on my ssd part of disk, everything seems to be running ok, but not sure if a part of a disk that was supposed to work as a cache is ok to work as a partition or disk by it self... is it ok?
<anomonus2015> Umm well i have hexchat open atm ! ok but the title for hexchat is imposed on the top left of the system bar and if i mouse over it i get the hexchat, view, server menu etc
<wileee> anomonus2015, That is part of the desktop, can't be changed
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, get used to it man
<anomonus2015> can u link me to image bin
<anomonus2015> it want like that before
<anomonus2015> it wasnt like that before
<anomonus2015> link to imagebin please
<wileee> anomonus2015, On what desktop was it different?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: settings > appearance > behavior, menus
<wileee> anomonus2015, and a com to it and your there.
<EriC^^> wileee: ShinzJr was actually giving good advice about how to get the install booted again
<wileee> EriC^^, easybc with asking for any info?
<wileee> without*
<ShinzJr> sorry all
<blackwc> can someone PLEASE help me to get my mic working
<ShinzJr> i'm new to this irc thing
<EriC^^> he meant if he didn't have a live cd, he could use easybcd to boot his linux install
<anomonus2015> imagebin?
<wileee> EriC^^, That is an assumption, but I get your point, my response was fair I think is al.
<Sovek> well, I'm screwed
<OerHeks> anomonus2015, type that in your browser, oke?.. that is too easy to find yourself
<Sovek> every single method requires me to shut down the graphical interface, ctrl+alt+f1, login.
<Sovek> only problem is, I cant log in
<Sovek> keeps saying login incorrect
<wileee> ShinzJr, Do not worry about it were all here to help we need all we can get. ;)
<anomonus2015> wileee, got that image for you  !!! http://ibin.co/2964adT75vaD
<ShinzJr> oky thank you :)
<Bashing-om> Sovek: Lost authority to access "your" /home ? When ypu do ' ls -al /home/<user_name> ' do 'you' own all the files ?
<wileee> anomonus2015, Take a look at EriC^^'s post above anomonus2015: settings > appearance > behavior, menus I have not used unity for years but I'm sure that is a built in deal.
<Sovek> I think so
<Sovek> ok, what happens is when I go into the lightdm terminal, try to log in, it keeps saying incorrect login
<Sovek> and I'm not the only one with this problem, but I've yet to see anyone solve it
<EriC^^> Sovek: in ctrl+alt+f1 it works?
<EriC^^> Sovek: it sounds like one of the most common problems here :)
<Bashing-om> Sovek: Checking is better than 'think so" . Generally 2 causes of that condion, lost authority, or bad graphics driver .
<blackwc> can someone help me get my internal mic working
<blackwc> PLEASE
<Sovek> lets go with bad graphics driver
<EriC^^> blackwc: did you try settings > audio ?
<Sovek> and no, ctrl+alt+f1 does not after going to lightDM
<blackwc> EriC^^: yes. it's not there
<blackwc> in Input there's only analog stereo input
<Sovek> so if its a bad graphics driver, how do fix it?
<EriC^^> blackwc: ok
<blackwc> buit-in audio rather
<wileee> blackwc, Type alsmixer in the terminal and check there
<wileee> alsamixer*
<blackwc> what am I looking for
<Bashing-om> Sovek: OK, then one needs to know what hardware ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' and if a driver is loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' Then match a driver to the hardware .
<wileee> blackwc, anything on what it's using and volumes
<Sovek> ok, lesse
<Sovek> Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<blackwc> if I go to capture I see this https://i.imgur.com/nQ7NE2W.png?1 wileee
<Sovek> ok, thats odd
<Sovek> showing GTX 460, which is what it is, GF104, rev A1
<wileee> blackwc, I'm not an expert on this area, just info on another area to check, basically a standard response in context.
<Bashing-om> Sovek: GeForce ?
<EriC^^> Sovek: so ctrl+alt+f1 works or not? i didn't get what you meant about after lightdm it doesn't
<Sovek> GTX 460
<Sovek> it doesnt
<Sovek> it keeps saying incorrect login, no matter what I use
<blackwc> crap
<blackwc> :<
<Sovek> I've tried passwords, logins, ect, nothing
<EriC^^> so how are you typing lspci and stuff?
<Sovek> terminal
<EriC^^> terminal where? in the gui?
<Sovek> yes
<EriC^^> you have been 0% coherent til now
<Sovek> how?
<EriC^^> so gui logs in fine?
<Sovek> yes
<Sovek> 0 problems
<EriC^^> ok, and sudo works now?
<Sovek> even with sudo being locked out
<Sovek> yes, sudo works now
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> is the pass still just numbers?
<Sovek> yes
<Sovek> ohhhh
<Sovek> FFUUU
<EriC^^> are you typing your username with a capital letter or something?
<EriC^^> wth?
<Sovek> one sec, lemme try something
<Sovek> no, wait, nm
<EriC^^> ? :D
<Sovek> ok
<EriC^^> caps lock on ? numlock?
<wileee> we know your frustrated, just swear locally please Sovek ;)
<EriC^^> check numlock
<Sovek> so the superuser password is still numbers, shows up when I attempt to change passwords in system tools
<Duality> could someone maybe help me out with my webcam? i have got a hercules webcam that has leds, i don't want them to turn on. (i removed the ir filter and wanted to test, but can't really test with the leds on
<Sovek> numlock on, yes
<anonymous_> hi
<EriC^^> Sovek: try sudo login <your user>
<EriC^^> then type your password
<Sovek> still get "incorrect login" username does not start a capital leter
<Sovek> ok, that works
<Sovek> in the terminal, that is
<EriC^^> try typing your password instead of the username just to see what it'll print
<wileee> Duality, End goal is not clear, sound like you need the led off and need help.
<wileee> sounds*
<Sovek> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> Sovek: type your pass instead of the username
<Sovek> uhhh, that does not work
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<asd> hi
<Sovek> it prints the numbers fine
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Duality> wileee: yes
<anomonus2015> EriC^^, thx for the tip on menu behaviour. that worked
<Sovek> so why does it not work after going into lightDM?
<EriC^^> anomonus2015: np
<anomonus2015> wonder why it changed :/
<wileee> Duality, Cool, that maybe a hard one, no idea myself.
<EriC^^> Sovek: it works if you don't login to lightdm?
<Duality> they turn on when it gets to dark
<Duality> and hope it isn't a hardware feature
<Sovek> I cant login to light dm
<wileee> Duality, I figured as such is it an infared as well?
<EriC^^> Sovek: lightdm is the gui
<wileee> Duality, I have sleep apnea and the sleep studies have cams to watch in the dark is why I asked that.
<Sovek> wait... lemme try something
<otirc> EriC^^: you seem to have the patience of a saint
<Duality> wileee: do you meen the leds? no they are bright white leds. kinda blinding though
<blackwc> can someone PLEASE help me get my mic working?
<wileee> Duality, Ah, I would when it's plugged in usb plug run lsusb in the terminal and find any other info on it and include that.
<wileee> I assume it is usb plugged
<Duality> wileee: yes usb plugged
<Sovek> so far its intsalling the drivers, not even having to run that command
<wileee> Duality, So run lsusb and find all the info on that cam, names can be just not enough or even a model, but the hardware info
<Sovek> Ok, I THINK its installed, need to reboot, brb
<beshoy> sudo apt-get update
<wileee> is at times
<wileee> Duality, Sorry, hardware info can be the key is the issue.
<Duality> wileee: i understand i am googling it but not really getting info i want :)
<wileee> Duality, post it here if needed, best of luck. ;)
<sovek> nope..... grrrr
<sovek> load up steam, "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering,"
<Duality> it showed Bus 001 Device 005: ID 06f8:300d Guillemot Corp.
 * wileee puts on his drama blinders
<sovek> why is it hell just to install simple drivers?
<ganeshaditya1> hey ... so I recently bought a digital ocean vpn and I am ssh into it. I have sublime installed on my laptop and I was wonering if there is a way I could use the sublime installed on my laptop to edit remote files in my vpn
<blackwc> can someone PLEASE help me to get my microphone working
<heilel> fast-track is a good website exploit?
<SchrodingersScat> ganeshaditya1: never used sublime, but if you use sshfs then you should be able to work on files, afaik
<OerHeks> ganeshaditya1, download any file first, edit, save, and upload again.
<ganeshaditya1> @DerHeks I am currently doing that but it is sort of tidious. Once I have all my files setup I will start using git
<wileee> Duality, Heh, I see just the opposite no leds on really early ubuntu releases, tough one to find on the web.
<vicsar> .
<vicsar> .
<Duality> wileee: yea me too :)
<OerHeks> ganeshaditya1,  so you have a copy of your file too.
<LArry_B> ow the SU passsword for the live CD ver 15/04
<LArry_B> im told I havbe no internet adn wanted to set it if possible
<wileee> Duality, You could go goth and use some black fingernail polish, just a bad joke. ;)
<wileee> LArry_B, Should not need a password on live.
<Duality> wileee: i see what you did there :D, maybe i have to solder them out, i don't need them for my purpose though, planing on putting it on my telescope :)
<wileee> Duality, Cool, I'm a huge physics and astronomy fan that's cool.
<wileee> looking for plantes?
<wileee> planets*
<ganeshaditya1> ShrodingersScat sshfs is awesome!
<blackwc> can someone PLEASE help me get my microphone working
<EriC^^> blackwc: which laptop do you have?
<blackwc> toshiba satellite L645d
<SchrodingersScat> ganeshaditya1: it can be handy, have fun.
<EriC^^> blackwc: ok, try sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<EriC^^> then run pavucontrol and see what you get there
<blackwc> EriC^^: I have that installed
<EriC^^> blackwc: ok, do you get anything there?
<Duality> wileee: i have mostely been looking at the sun with it :D and a few times at the moon. no other planets/moons yet, but maybe soon :)
<wileee> Duality, Sounds like just good fun, hope you able to get this camera working for yah.
<wileee> you're
<Sovek> ok... I follow the steam instructions on the problem.... and nothing makes sense
<YellowGTO> Hi guys. Is there another way to add wget http://www.webmin.com/jcameron-key.asc if sourceforge is down?
<Sovek> glxinfo just dumps a bunch of numbers
<YellowGTO> I don't really understand what the key is for in the firstplace
<Sovek> nothing about what Valve is talking about
<Sovek> so try to make sure I have the 32bit version, tried sudo apt-get mesa-utils:i386 says it doesnt exist
<OerHeks> YellowGTO, that would be the encryptionkey, and please do not use webmin on ubuntu
<OerHeks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<YellowGTO> Is there an alternative?>
<wileee> YellowGTO, The key assure your talking with the the right repo, it is security.
<YellowGTO> Ah, I understand now
<OerHeks> YellowGTO, take a look @ http://alternativeto.net/software/webmin/ or zpanel or zentyal
<wileee> YellowGTO, You can usually give a yes on using it with this error.
<Duality> wileee: looks like it worked :) https://youtu.be/WaOHOzf_JzM
<wileee> Duality, Looks like gearhead fix I can relate.
<wileee> ;)
<SuperLag> I'm getting an error about duplicate entries in sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/11901351/
<SuperLag> it has to do with the Google Talk plugin
<bekks> SuperLag: So remove the duplicate?
<bekks> SuperLag: Take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<SuperLag> I know I need to remove the duplicate. Just wasn't sure where, since it's not in the main sources.list
<bekks> SuperLag: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is directory where ppa entries should go to.
<wileee> SuperLag, There is a gui access software & sources 2nd tab
<Duality> wileee: what do you meen?
<wileee> Duality, A mechanical answer basically to the problem, I like to see people with multiple skill levels in conflicting areas.
<wileee> like physicist writing their own code etc
<andre____> hi, so I have an Alienware m17x r4 and ever since i installed ubuntu i noticed that my touchpad isnt working
<andre____> i have to plug in a mouse
<SuperLag> bekks: wileee: I have to make SSH forward X to get GUI access. What's the name of the binary that launches that app where you enable/disable PPA's? Or, should it be fine, and not break anything, if I simply delete the corresponding entry in sources.list.d?
<EriC^^> andre____: you might need to drivers for it
<andre____> Where can i get Linux drivers for it
<wileee> SuperLag, You can turn it off there or remove
<andre____> my razer naga works with it
<wileee> not sure on the actual question sorry SuperLag
<bekks> SuperLag: apt-add-repository and ppapurge
<Duality> wileee: i am not sure i understand :)?
<blaster> How can I check a column to see if all the values are unique or not?
<bekks> SuperLag: Uninstall the software from the ppa you dont want to keep. Then just comment out the version in sources.list.d you dont want to keep.
<SuperLag> bekks: in sources.list.d there are two entries... google.list and google-talkplugin.list, and they point to the same URL. And I'm sure they want to keep the software.
<andre____> so in my terminal i typed in javac
<wileee> Duality, Sorry, in my little personal world it was a compliment. Basically you were creative in how you did this is the point.
<andre____> and it said this
<EriC^^> andre____: http://askubuntu.com/questions/647505/alienware-13-touchpad-not-working-under-any-distro-dll068b00-06cb76e9-hid-r
<andre____> * default-jdk
<andre____>  * ecj
<andre____>  * gcj-4.8-jdk
<andre____>  * openjdk-7-jdk
<andre____>  * gcj-4.6-jdk
<andre____>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<andre____> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<bekks> SuperLag: One points to a amd64 repo, the other one to i386 repo. Thats whats causing the duplicate error.
<Duality> wileee: I guess thanks :) it was what i had laying around it's not that creative.
<EriC^^> andre____: apparently installing 15.04 solved it
<SuperLag> bekks: I'm not sure where it specifies the arch, as both files contain this: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable main
<andre____> well the problem with me installg a new linux version is
<wileee> Duality, That is one point of creativity; looking at something and changing or creating a new state with it.
<andre____> while installing my current version, I overrode windows by accident
<andre____> and all my files got lost
<SuperLag> bekks: and simply commenting out the line in one of those files did the trick
<andre____> why didnt i get a backup brogram ._.
<andre____> also
<wileee> anyway back to starbucks anyone want anything?
<andre____> i have a Geforce GTX 660m
<andre____> but in details it says my gpu is
<SuperLag> wileee: wait, you're in PDX aren't you? Yep. Bring some over. :)
<EriC^^> andre____: you can get all your files back
<andre____> how eric
<andre____> please tell me
<EriC^^> very easily
<andre____> i must know
<andre____> PLESE
<OerHeks> andre____, please one problem at the time.
<andre____> I dismiss any other problems
<EriC^^> andre____: ok, boot a live usb
<andre____> ok
<andre____> then what
<EriC^^> actually first
<andre____> sry for rushing lol
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<wileee> SuperLag, Heh, met you at freegeek
<wileee> meet*
<landau> hello I'd need the E04XAF  NAG fortran subroutine...please could someone share it with me? I need it very much!! 		
<andre____> uhh
<andre____> andre@andre-M17xR4:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install testdisk
<andre____> Reading package lists... Done
<andre____> Building dependency tree
<andre____> Reading state information... Done
<andre____> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<bekks> andre____: USe a pastebin please.
<bekks> andre____: You got quieted for the second time for not doing so ;)
<SuperLag> Can I clone an Ubuntu install with rsync?
<EriC^^> SuperLag: yeah, just not the mbr
<landau> hello I'd need the E04XAF  NAG fortran subroutine...please could someone share it with me? I need it very much!! 			
<andre_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11901394/
<andre_____> i got that error
<SuperLag> I've got a machine to take from 10 to 14. I want to make sure I have a copy of it outside of production.
<EriC^^> andre_____: type sudo apt-get -f install
<pokergod> I had dual screens setup.  I unplugged the monitor, and usually the apps move to the left ...  I have apps open on the right, how do I move them to the left screen without seeing them?
<andre_____> ok  done
<pokergod> yay i found a way
<EriC^^> andre_____: did it work?
<andre_____> yeah
<andre_____> it looks like it*
<pokergod> if you ever have a window you cannot find;  alt+space, move, drag until you see it
<EriC^^> andre_____: did you install testdisk?
<andre_____> yeah
<andre_____> how can i double check?
<OerHeks> landau, you might want to ask in ##fortran too, as that script is not in our repos
<EriC^^> pokergod: yeah, or alt+f7
<EriC^^> alt+space then n is probably my favorite
<landau> OerHeks, ok thanks
<pokergod> what is alt+space,n ?
<EriC^^> minimize a window
<pokergod> and i didn't know about alt+f7, gotta look that one up
<andre_____> kk its definatly installed
<EriC^^> andre_____: ok, now type sudo testdisk
<andre_____> sudo: teskdisk: command not found
<EriC^^> testdisk
<andre_____> omg fail
<andre_____> kk its a sorta cyan screen
<EriC^^> ok, choose no log then  no log
<EriC^^> then choose your disk
<andre_____> kk
<andre_____> im assuming intel?
<andre_____> (i have no idea)
<EriC^^> if it's default yeah
<EriC^^> press enter, if it was over gpt choose that
<andre_____> kk
<EriC^^> then do a quick search
<andre_____> analyse?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> let it run for a bit then hit stop
<andre_____> now it says linux, extended, linux swap
<andre_____> in that order
<EriC^^> any MS DATA ?
<andre_____> im not sure
<andre_____> which option should i choose
<EriC^^> do you see anything that says ms data to the left?
<andre_____> no.
<andre_____> is that bad
<blackwc> Something happened to my wifi
<EriC^^> try deep search
<blackwc> It won't turn on
<blackwc> Rfkill says hard block
<EriC^^> blackwc: does your laptop have a switch?
<andre_____> how do i do deep search
<blackwc> Yes but it won't work
<EriC^^> andre_____: press enter, then press on deep search
<andre_____> there was no deep search option
<EriC^^> andre_____: after you press enter what do you get?
<andre_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11901449/
<blackwc> EriC^^: it's a dunction key and rfkill says that it's a hard block
<blackwc> Function
<blackwc> It won't turn though when I hit fn and f8
<EriC^^> andre_____: press enter
<andre_____> kk
<andre_____> now everything is still
<tuxus> hello
<EriC^^> andre_____: you should have deep search at the bottom
<histo> blackwc: rfkill unblock all
<andre_____> no
<andre_____> the screen didnt change
<andre_____> now i just cant interact with the cmd
<blackwc> histo: doesn't do anything
<EriC^^> andre_____: ok, try to exit
<EriC^^> then type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<tuxus> you speak Spanish
<histo> blackwc: and the physical switch does nothing?
<blackwc> Yes
<blackwc> That is when I hit fn and f8
<EriC^^> andre_____: try ctrl+c
<blackwc> It doesn't turn on wifi
<OerHeks> !sp | tuxus
<tuxus> que que paso
<OerHeks> !es | tuxus
<ubottu> tuxus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<andre_____> ok there
<tuxus> yes
<EriC^^> andre_____: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<andre_____> it says http://termbin.com/qoaz
<tuxus> because only they speak English
<blackwc> Eriq
<EriC^^> andre_____: ok, type sudo testdisk again
<blackwc> EriC^^: oddly enough my mic works now
<blackwc> But now my wifi won't come on
<andre_____> kk
<tuxus> eric because only they speak English
<andre_____> then what
<OerHeks> tuxus, we speak english, #ubuntu-es is spanish
<EriC^^> andre_____: same thing, no log > choose disk > intel > analyze
<andre_____> kk
<OerHeks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<andre_____> now it says try to locate partition on bottom
<EriC^^> andre_____: when you get to quick search press stop, then enter then choose deep search
<andre_____> it says : warning: the current number of heads per cylinder is 255 but the corect value may be 128. you can use geometry menu to change this value.
<EriC^^> andre_____: nevermind that
<andre_____> ok i pressed continue
<andre_____> there was never a deep search option
<andre_____> nor do i see one
<andre_____> nvm it says deeper search
<_Clever> aff
<andre_____> kk its doing stuff
<andre_____> uhh
<_Clever> :P
<andre_____> 500/60800
<andre_____> 00%
<_Clever> O_o
<EriC^^> andre_____: any ms data partitions showing up?
<andre_____> there is a hpfs - ntfs
<andre_____> and the rest say linux
<andre_____> to the right of the hpfs - ntfs it says recovery
<andre_____> 2 morehpfs - ntfs appeared
<andre_____> one says recovery
<andre_____> the other says os
<EriC^^> bingo
<EriC^^> press enter
<EriC^^> ok cool
<andre_____> kk
<EriC^^> press enter
<andre_____> enter on which partition
<andre_____> theres 4
<EriC^^> just to stop the deep search
<andre_____> i already did
<andre_____> when you said
<EriC^^> ok, press p over the biggest partition
<andre_____> uhh
<EriC^^> check the size
<andre_____> linux says 960192512
<EriC^^> at the bottom i think is in gb
<EriC^^> you want the ntfs ones those are the windows partitions
<andre_____> and hpfs - ntfs [OS] says 958365696
<andre_____> ok
<andre_____> so the biggest ntfs?
<EriC^^> yeah
<andre_____> when i pressed p
<andre_____> a popup said system program problem detected
<EriC^^> no problem
<andre_____> press cancel?
<EriC^^> yeah
<andre_____> so on the second line from the bottom
<andre_____> its saying
<andre_____> Enter: to continueandre@andre-M17xR4:~$
<andre_____> im assuming that means that the program stopepd
<andre_____> what should i do now
<andre_____> uhh
<andre_____> you quit.
<andre_____> ._.
<EriC^^> andre_____: sorry got dc
<andre_____> np
<andre_____> what should i do now
<EriC^^> andre_____: i think it hanged again, try pressing p over the partition to view the files, you can then restore them
<EriC^^> andre_____: also, if you have a live usb you should use it instead, cause the more you use ubuntu the more likely you are to overwrite your files
<andre_____> its fine
<andre_____> i barely have 1 gb
<EriC^^> ok, well, can you press p?
<andre_____> no
<andre_____> i think it crashed
<EriC^^> andre_____: you don't need to fill up the hdd to overwrite them
<EriC^^> ok, well anyways i'd try from a live usb cause it keeps crashing anyways
<andre_____> i have a usb where i test ubuntu
<anthonyb92> hey guys, I need some help configuring mopidy, anyone care to try?
<andre_____> meh its fine
<andre_____> im in the middle of building a desktop
<andre_____> so
<andre_____> i dont mind one with ubuntu
<andre_____> also all my files were slowing down my computer
<andre_____> i guess a fresh start isnt that bad
<EriC^^> andre_____: well, you can get them easily
<EriC^^> ntfs and fat is really remarkably easily to get files back
<andre_____> ok fine
<EriC^^> ext4 not so much
<andre_____> :P
<andre_____> i do
<andre_____> so on my usb when i boot it should i run the test version of ubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah, then enable the universe repo in software & sources
<EriC^^> and install testdisk
<andre_____> then should i join this irc again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<andre_____> kk
<andre_____> i will be back soon
<andre_____> in 5-10 mins idk
<andre_____> my name will be andre with some amount of _'s
<EriC^^> andre_____: ok
<andre_____> thanks
<OneM_Industries> Anyone of tools to access a partially corrupt SD drive with the ex-fat filesystem?
<wileee> OneM_Industries, partially meaning like one partition?
<otirc> OneM_Industries: have you tried to repair it with fsck?
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, 1st: you need some tools to read/write it> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils  # 2nd, fix corrupt exfat by doing repair from windows
<OneM_Industries> No, it was in a video camera that got jiggled as it as writing to the chip.
<OneM_Industries> Windows wants us to format the chip.
<OneM_Industries> And it spits an error when I try to mount it.
<OneM_Industries> The video is from a nearspace balloon launch, so we need this data.
<blackwc> EriC^^ wileee I have absolutely no idea
<blackwc> what I did
<blackwc> but my mic is fixed and my wifi works now
<blackwc> hahaha
<blackwc> that was just plain luck
<cain-pol> hey
<andre____> brb 5 mins
<cain-pol> okok#
<EriC^^> ok
<grant_> testing
<OneM_Industries> OerHeks, you are amazing. It works!
<OneM_Industries> There are 4 very happy near space balloonists here now.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, have fun
<Im> hey...
<OneM_Industries> We will be uploading this at some point, so I will send you a link. Thank you!
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, please do !
<Im> can someone help me..
<OneM_Industries> I will.
<OerHeks> Im, just ask, wait and see
<OneM_Industries> Hahaha! 3.6 GB out of 21.6 GB!
<Bashing-om> Im: Ask and see :)
<Im> my Ubuntu is running really slow some help me?
<andre____> ok
<andre____> erik i installed test disk
<andre____> eric*
<andre____> should i get to the place where u told me to pres p and it crashed?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> andre____: yeah
<Im> well... im getting ignored ;(
<andre____> im, you might want to give more description
<wileee> Im, No you give no ifo to use.
<wileee> info*
<andre____> eric im at the place where i press p
<andre____> should i press it?
<Im> sometimes when i load something it lags or take long to load up...
<andre____> that could just be a slow computer?
<andre____> try getting an ssd
<Im> ssd?
<wileee> Im, Can you give the hardware info the chip and ram
<andre____> solid state drive
<andre____> EriC^^ should I press P?
<Hudsonkem> Im maybe ur swap is in use.
<andre____> im at that plase
<andre____> place*
<Im> swap in use?
<Hudsonkem> yeah! it can make ur pc slow
<EriC^^> andre____: yeah press p over the ntfs one
<en1gma> i have I7 cpu-gpu (which i use hdmi out with) and i have an old 9600gt which i want to use as a dedicated gpu (mostly for pyrit). if i set bios to boot cpugpu i have a intel driver in "Additional Drivers" that i currently have installed. i also have the nvidia binary 340.76 driver installed but it can only be used if i switch bios to pcie (dedicated gpu) and then boot up
<Im> how do i stop that
<andre____> same thing
<OerHeks> Im, give use some hardware info, this has nothing to do with swap i guess
<andre____> it looks like it crashed
<Hudsonkem> just change the default value 60 to 10
<Hudsonkem> how much ram do u have?
<en1gma> can someone walk me thru with what i need to do.? right now in bios i using my I7 gpu and in ubuntu it using the intel driver i believe
<Im> when i checked that it said 10 so im good thier
<EriC^^> andre____: try pressing p over another ntfs partition
<andre____> the recovery?
<OerHeks> Hudsonkem, please don't say random solutions. lets see the specs first.
<Im> RAM how do i find out?
<EriC^^> andre____: which one did you try the os one?
<en1gma> if i leave bios at cpu-gpu and try to boot up when i have the nvidia binary enabled in addition drivers i get stuck at screen
<andre____> Yeah, the [OS]
<EriC^^> andre____: do you need any files on ubuntu?
<andre____> no
<en1gma> so that is when i have to change back to nouveau or change bios to gpu 9600gt) and boot up
<EriC^^> andre____: ok, when you get to deep search
<Im> how do i find out my RAM?
<Hudsonkem> OerHeks isn't handom but, is the recommended to plus more than 2 gb
<EriC^^> andre____: press the right arrow so you select the partitions, the ntfs ones
<en1gma> i have gnome-flashback-session installed too
<andre____> uhh
<andre____> should i go into deep
<andre____> or no
<en1gma> right now in additional drivers. nouveau is selected for 9600 gt and intel driver for my cpu-gpu which im actively using right now
<EriC^^> andre____: yeah
<andre____> kk deeper search is running
<andre____> now what
<Im> Hudsonkem how do i find out me ram?
<Hudsonkem> Im in terminal >> free -m
<EriC^^> andre____: press enter so it stops
<Hudsonkem> check the total ram value
<Im> okay
<andre____> ok
<andre____> now what
<en1gma> if i install nvidia binary 304 then everything boots fine no matter what i set bios too but i have no bbswitch to select the 9600gt as dedicated physx for when im booted up using my cpu-gpu as primary over hdmi
<Im>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cachedMem:          2010       1589        420        135         58        997-/+ buffers/cache:        534       1476Swap:         2036         54       1982
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Do you have nvidia-prime installed " Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime " ?
<Hudsonkem> Im let we pm
<en1gma> Bashing-om i dont think i have that stuff installed. is that just a regular packag in ubuntu 15.04 or do i need add a ppa?
<andre____> it says use left/right arrow keys to change partition characteristics
<EriC^^> andre____: ok, press the right arrow so they ntfs ones have a P next to them or so
<andre____> all the ntfs?
<andre____> or just [OS]
<EriC^^> andre____: you're selecting which partitions to have in the partition table, so they have to match and not overlap
<EriC^^> andre____: you can do all of them if you want
<andre____> ill just do OS i guess
<EriC^^> ubuntu will disappear though, but you're get the files back
<andre____> enter?
<EriC^^> andre____: ok,
<EriC^^> press enter
<andre____> (idc if ubuntu dissapears
<en1gma> Bashing-om tried to install nvidia-prime and it says i do have it installed
<andre____> will this be the last time we talk?
<andre____> will it go back?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<andre____> or will it just take me to another menu
<EriC^^> it should ask if you want to write the partition table
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Not too sure at what version nvidia driver picks up and installs nvidia-prime, and it only works in MUXless systems . What returns ' dpkg -l nvidia-prime ' ?
<andre____> it is asking
<EriC^^> or it should say write at the bottom
<andre____> select write and press enter?
<EriC^^> yeah
<andre____> confirm y/n
<andre____> y?
<EriC^^> y
<andre____> you will have to reboot for the change to take effect
<andre____> i pressed OK
<EriC^^> ok, reboot the live usb again and you should be able to mount it and get the files
<en1gma> "ii  nvidia-prime                                 0.8.1                       amd64                       Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime"
<andre____> ok
<andre____> brb in 5 mins
<EriC^^> ok
<jhsf78afafd> andre____, tyt (5 mins only)
<en1gma> Bashing-om if i try to run 'nvidia detector' it dont detect anything. do i need to leave dvi to vga cable hooked to card and tv?
<en1gma> remember i just want this as a dedicated physx pretty much just to assist in pyrit
<Bashing-om> en1gma: If you have to ise a VGA adaptor, yuk !
<Bashing-om> use*
<en1gma> i know. i dont want to leave that fat vga cable hooked up in my living room attached to my lcd on the wall
<FelixFire619> How would i go about clearing all netstat resaults
<andre______> eric
<andre______> im not gay but
<andre______> I LOVE YOUY
<andre______> THANK YOU SO MUCH
<EriC^^> :D
<andre______> MY STUFF IS THERE
<EriC^^> no problem
<andre______> sorry for caps
<andre______> but my joy
<andre______> cannot be contained
<EriC^^> haha
<OerHeks> :-)
<andre______> so
<OerHeks> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om> en1gma: You are just not going to get good performance with a VGA cable is all . Will not support higher resolutions.
<andre______> did it restore windows?
<andre______> !cookie | EriC^^
<EriC^^> andre______: no, you'd have to select all the ntfs ones, and restore the mbr too
<andre______> meh
<SuperLag> libpango-1.0-0:amd64 conflicts with plymouth:amd64
<andre______> did u get the cookie?
<en1gma> Bashing-om i just want the 9600gt to have no output and use it as a dedicated physx/cuda card mostly just for pyrit
<jhsf78afafd> andre______, i'd give you some.. cookies, if you know what i mean ;)
<SuperLag> doing an upgrade from 12.04.5 to 14.04.2
<SuperLag> How do I fix that?
<en1gma> im using my cpu-gpu onboard hdmi and everything in 1080P and looks good
<andre______> i am so happy
<andre______> like srsly
<en1gma> i would like to use that cpu with the 9600gt gpu for pyrit
<en1gma> but use the hdmi out on the cpu-gpu
<en1gma> for display
<andre______> you are amazing
<andre______> thank you so much
<andre______> i cannot repay you
<EriC^^> andre______: no problem :)
<jhsf78afafd> is anyone rich enough here to buy me a GOOD, POWAFUL pc so that i will be able to accommodate my beloved OS somewhere lovely?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Should be able to control the graphics sets from within the nvidia-prime GUI tool . Set the card you want and restart the GUI .
<jhsf78afafd> ok don't ban me, i need support now and then and i come here, i will just go for now
<andre______> ok i am running a test ubuntu from my flash drive
<andre______> how do i install ubuntu to my flash drive?
<wileee> andre______, from another booted ubuntu for install
<andre______> ?
<EriC^^> andre______: you need another usb, or a working grub
<en1gma> you mean keep bios to cpu-gpu (for hdmi out) then go into addition drivers and keep the intel active and pick nvidia binary driver 304.xx? the 340.xx wont boot when i have cpu-gpu in bios selected
<andre______> oh nah
<en1gma> i get blank/black screen
<jhsf78afafd> andre______, or a cd-rom
<EriC^^> andre______: grub still works right?
<andre______> how do i check
<EriC^^> try booting the pc without the live usb
<andre______> ho
<andre______> oh
<andre______> when i did that
<andre______> it went to grub rescue i think
<wileee> iso from grub you got it
<EriC^^> ok, cool i think you can use that to boot an iso
<EriC^^> then install to the usb
<andre______> ok
<EriC^^> hold on
<andre______> you are like a freaking
<andre______> beas
<andre______> beast
<andre______> at comps
<EriC^^> andre______: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> lol
<SuperLag> Does do-release-upgrade actions get logged anywhere, so if you have issues during an upgrade from 12 to 14, so that you can go back and address issues that come up?
<jhsf78afafd> EriC^^ is lovely, isnt she ;)
<jacklondon> hello
<Kully3xf> Hola - how do I connect to a nas?
<rtreleaven> SuperLag I want to know also
<jacklondon> sorry
<Kully3xf> windows just go to \\10.0.10.1\ and it populates,
<wileee> SuperLag, You been at PSU labs at all?
<rtreleaven> Kully3xf depends what protocol that nas offers
<Kully3xf> here it's asking for a password and on term. it won't mount
<andre______> Eric
<Kully3xf> it's a usb drive plugged into my router
<SuperLag> wileee: no, sir. We've only talked on here.
<en1gma> Bashing-om how do you get into nvidia-prime. no command in bash
<andre______> TBH i would feel much safer if i would get on my phone IRC, and you assist me step by step
<wileee> SuperLag, I meant just for use or study. Excellent computer science program, linux labs and all, you may know this already.
<EriC^^> andre______: sure, no problem
<jhsf78afafd> EriC^^, may i have your number too
<EriC^^> andre______: you need an .iso
<SuperLag> wileee: I haven't. I finished college in '13. University of Phoenix, Business Management. I *wish* I'd have just done CS at PSU.
<en1gma> im going to install an nvidia older binary driver of 304.xxx thats in the additional drivers. that lets my boot cpu-gpu hdmi and still have nvcc but i dont see that switcher that lets me selected intel for power savings and nvidia for performance like i used too.
<andre______> Eric
<en1gma> brb
<jhsf78afafd> SuperLag, future and opportunities await you
<SuperLag> jhsf78afafd: <vomit>
<andre______> will you be on for the next half hour or so
<wileee> SuperLag, Me to, I went there but different undergrad in the end, best.
<jhsf78afafd> SuperLag, let me clean that
<SuperLag> jhsf78afafd: I finished because I was >75% of the way done, and it didn't make sense to swtich.
<SuperLag> jhsf78afafd: believe me, I wish I'd done CS
<andre______> eric i will join the irc again if i ened help
<andre______> thanks
<EriC^^> andre______: yeah
<jhsf78afafd> SuperLag, why? aren't all jobs being given to indias nowadays?
<wileee> feed the beast ;)
<jhsf78afafd> indians
<EriC^^> andre______: can you download an .iso for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> from the live usb and save it to the partition?
<en1gma> shouldnt be so hard to set onboard gpu as primary over hdmi and then set dedicated nvidia cards as secondary and for physx only so no cord is needed
<jhsf78afafd> SuperLag, y did u choose that major in the 1st place
<jhsf78afafd> SuperLag, watch the wolf of the wallstreet and you wll know that you did the right choice ;)
<Andre______> Ok so
<jhsf78afafd> EriC^^,
<Andre______> turns out
<Andre______> i need help lol
<jhsf78afafd> EriC^^, andre needs help
<EriC^^> what's up?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics ; http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m .
<SuperLag> jhsf78afafd: because I could have taught over half of the courses in the IT program they were offering at the time.
<en1gma> Bashing-om those are the guides i been following
<en1gma> thanks though
<en1gma> have a few more guides bookmarked too but nothing working yet
<en1gma> my vcard is older then his and i have a different problem.
#ubuntu 2015-07-19
<Andre______> i have the ISO file
<Bashing-om> en1gma: K, I do not run Nvidia, so can not test, What returns ' nvidia-settings-rc ' in terminal ?
<en1gma> the 340.xx driver which i believe works with bbswitcher freezes when bios set to cpu-gpu
<Andre______> where should I put it
<EriC^^> Andre______: put it anywhere in the ntfs partition
<Andre______> kk I'll make a folder for jt
<EriC^^> ok
<en1gma> Bashing-om dont have that command ' nvidia-settings-rc '
<Andre______> there
<en1gma> i had this all working before kind of. i had the area in nvidia-settings that would let me switch from intel power saver and nvidia perfomance
<Andre______> now should I reboot my comp to get to grub rescue
<en1gma> i think i had to delete or do something with Xorg.conf or something
<EriC^^> Andre______: yeah
<Andre______> ok
<Andre______> in grub rescue
<EriC^^> Andre______: crap i think it might not work
<Andre______> ?
<EriC^^> i think you need the modules that grub uses to read stuff
<en1gma> i think what i selected in nvidia-settings was prime now that you mention it
<EriC^^> anyways try it i'll check google to see what grub rescue is capable of
<Andre______> ok
<Andre______> tell me what to do
<en1gma> just installed 304.xxx let me reboot. brb
<EriC^^> Andre______: wait i have an idea
<EriC^^> Andre______: boot the live usb, and hold shift to get grub, then press c to get the grub prompt
<SuperLag> So no info on where distro upgrades are logged? because they're not in the history.log in /var/log/apt/
<EriC^^> we'll boot the .iso from there, and then install to the usb
<SuperLag> I'm afraid this upgrade from 12.04.5 -> 14.04.2 is going to be broken, and I want to fix it.
<Andre_________> Ok
<Andre_________> Do I presses shift
<Andre_________> did nothing
<Andre_________> infacr
<Andre_________> it started Ubuntu try version
<wileee> SuperLag, I see this info on line /var/log/dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> Andre_________: ok, in a menu?
<Andre_________> uhh
<EriC^^> Andre_________: try pressing c
<EriC^^> or e
<Kully3xf> ok I tried mount -t cifs //10.0.10.1/Movies /mnt -o guest and I got permission denied -- there's no authentication on this
<Kully3xf> I can connect from my tv or any windows device with no issue
<Andre_________> when I press c
<Andre_________> it selects
<Andre_________> check disk for defects
<Andre_________> e does nothing
<wileee> SuperLag, 5th post, you may have already been through these. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732755
<EriC^^> is there anything like edit or command prompt?
<Andre_________> i can press tab to edit a menu entry
<EriC^^> ok, do you get a bunch of stuff like linux vmlinuz ... etc.
<Andre_________> uhh idc
<Andre_________> no
<SuperLag> wileee: I found that log. I wonder if the occurrences of "half-installed" are indications of something wrong.
<EriC^^> Andre_________: let's try grub rescue
<Andre_________> ok
<Andre_________> im in grub rescue
<EriC^^> ok type ls
<wileee> SuperLag, I would pastebin what your seeing, you had the disappeared install terminal right?
<Andre_________> (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1)
<Andre_________> is what it printed
<Andre_________> when I did ls
<ExecSlim> Kully3xf, this is a shot in the dark but could you create a dir in /mnt (like /mnt/cifs_vol) and then try it again?
<ExecSlim> (changing your command of course)
<EriC^^> Andre_________: ok, type ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<SuperLag> wileee: the do-release-upgrade output initially told me that since I'm doing this over SSH, it was going to open another session on a different port. And I connected to a session on that port, as well. No issues with the first session, though. I'm just copying out errors that come up as it progresses through the upgrade, in case I need to address them later.
<Kully3xf> ExecSlim: permission denied
<Andre_________> error: unknown filesystem.
<Kully3xf> I don't get why it's asking for a password - it's clientless
<Kully3xf> it's just an external hdd plugged in VIA usb to my router
<SuperLag> wileee: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zelh14hwfy2p0k/Screenshot%202015-07-18%2017.14.43.png?dl=0
<EriC^^> Andre_________: try ls (hd1,msdos1)/
<wileee> SuperLag, Makes sense.
<Andre_________> same error
<SuperLag> wileee: I love tmux.
<EriC^^> Andre_________: try insmod part_msdos
<raymondillo>  /quit
<Andre_________> nothing happened
<EriC^^> ok, try insmod ntfs
<Andre_________> error: unknown file system
<SuperLag> EriC^^: it might be ntfs-3g
<SuperLag> something like that
<EriC^^> Andre_________: try insmod ntfs-3g
<EriC^^> SuperLag: thanks
<Andre_________> same error
<Andre_________> maybe its part_msdos
<Andre_________> because that didn't error
<EriC^^> try ls -l
<wileee> SuperLag, looks good in that screenshot.
<EriC^^> can you tell which is the usb and which is the disk?
<Andre_________> error: unknown file system
<EriC^^> Andre_________: try insmod normal
<Andre_________> error unknown filesystem
<EriC^^> Andre_________: where did you put the iso?
<Andre_________> In installUbuntu/some name.iso
<OneM_Industries> Anyone know how to repair a video file where the camera shut off before the file was closed?
<OneM_Industries> There is a file, but VLC cannot read it.
<Dragonkeeper> simple method ... can u open it in kdenlive then just export it to what ever format you want
<EriC^^> Andre_________: ls (hd0,msdos1)/ still doesn't work right?
<Andre_________> nope
<Andre_________> gtg for 5 mins
<EriC^^> ok
<Andre_________> Back
<Andre_________> il
<Andre_________> lol fast five mjnd
<EriC^^> :D
<Andre_________> what should I do
<EriC^^> i was thinking if we could use the live usb
<EriC^^> if we could put line breaks in that line they let you edit it could work
<ki7rw> i just ordered cyberghost vpn but the webpage prompts don't match the faq - for example, the faq says that i need to specify linux and openvpn but  no boxes appear for them - i was under the impression that i can d/l the software but that option isn't given either - doesn't look i can send them an e-mail unless i pay for premium support
<EriC^^> sort of like inject the stuff we want
<Andre_________> yeah
<EriC^^> does anybody have any idea about what grub uses for that? like insmod something; insmod something;
<Andre_________> should I get to that menu
<EriC^^> what does grub use instead of ";" to allow you to write something else on the same line?
<EriC^^> Andre_________: yeah
<Dragonkeeper> prob depemnds what grub version you use
<OneM_Industries> Ok, kdenlive did not work.
<zylex> sup everyone?
<Dragonkeeper> lights
<zylex> could someone help me out with starting a seperate X session?
<EriC^^> Dragonkeeper: what is ";" called usually?
<OneM_Industries> What happened is that the camera was jostled, and the chip became unseated before it could close the file.
<EriC^^> i mean the technical term for it
<Dragonkeeper> semi colon  EriC^^
<OneM_Industries> I need some way of doing data recovery on this file.
<EriC^^> no, i mean like line breaker or ..?
<Dragonkeeper> EriC^^: i guess so ..  it works in grub 2
<EriC^^> Dragonkeeper: ";" works in grub2?
<Kully3xf> I figured it out - I had to provide the router admin credentials
<Kully3xf> no idea why that is necessary in ubuntu and literally no where else - but it is.
<EriC^^> Dragonkeeper: ok cool
<Dragonkeeper> EriC^^:  in the cfg file .. yes
<AXENT> Maybe a fun break from all the programing? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq2j7-rZ9Hc , Hot babe included!
<EriC^^> Dragonkeeper: any idea about syslinux?
<rtreleaven> Kully3xf looks like a samba share
<Dragonkeeper> EriC^^: maybe  im not 100% on that
<EriC^^> Dragonkeeper: ok, thanks!
<EriC^^> Andre_________: you there?
<Andre_________> Yeah
<EriC^^> crap we need the name of the .iso
<EriC^^> what ubuntu did you download?
<Andre_________> Uhh
<Andre_________> shiukd I launch Ubuntu and chexk
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<SchrodingersScat> !spam > AXENT
<Andre_________> ubuntu is taking longer than usual to start
<Andre_________> Uhh
<Andre_________> idk if Ubuntu is starting up
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> try pressing esc
<Andre_________> uhh
<Andre_________> LOTS OF ERRORS
<EriC^^> Andre_________: do you have another usb?
<vevais> Oy
<Andre_________> uhh
<Andre_________> no
<Andre_________> ubuntu isn't doing shit
<EriC^^> ok, try rebooting it
<Andre_________> kk
<Andre_________> nope.
<Andre_________> not working
<EriC^^> do you have a windows cd?
<Andre_________> no
<Jackboy> Hey guys. Trying to restart mysql at the moment but getting Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' despite stopping mysql service.
<Jackboy> Any ideas? I have mysqld and mysqld_safe processes running still :S
<RackerJack> kill -9
<Andre_________> lol
<Jackboy> RackerJack: Okay buddy, I was just worried it would delete databases for some strange reason...
<Andre_________> ny poor computer is going thru so much
<Jackboy> RackerJack: Oh my fuck, thank you!
<Jackboy> RackerJack: You don't realise how that simple answer helped me hugely, saved my ass, thank you very much my friend! :)
<OneM_Industries> Any idea on how to recreate the headers for a .mp4 video?
<OneM_Industries> recreate/recover
<OneM_Industries> They appear to be fried.
<ZeloZelos> OneM_Industries, the header? does it play in vlc?
<EriC^^> Andre_________: what errors does it the live usb say?
<OneM_Industries> No, VLC will not play it.
<ZeloZelos> OneM_Industries, what does vlc say?
<OneM_Industries> it just does not play, no error logs.
<ZeloZelos> try a video editor to see if the info is actually in the file
<pauljw> OneM_Industries, try running vlc in a terminal and see if it gives error messages
<OneM_Industries> Okay, it does.
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/t01fNQCP
<ZeloZelos> try updating Libav, i think it'saying an error with aac
<Andre_________> Gtg
<EriC^^> ok
<SuperLag> wileee: errors that scare me in this upgrade "foo: dependency problems, but removing anyway, as you requested."
<OneM_Industries> Hm, Libav says it is up to date.
<OneM_Industries> I think the problem is that the headers are scrambled.
<OneM_Industries> But I have no idea how to fix that.
<pauljw> OneM_Industries, it could be like the error message says, an unsupported feature in the file.
<OneM_Industries> Hm.
<OneM_Industries> Odd thing is, the other parts of this video played fine.
<OneM_Industries> This one was the final, abruptly cut short video clip.
<pauljw> OneM_Industries, can you try an alternate video player?
<OneM_Industries> Like what?
<pauljw> ??  don't know, look in software center...
<OneM_Industries> Ok, installing one now.
<pauljw> OneM_Industries, listed as videos in software center, is actually totem...
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> Nope, Kaffeine will not play it.
<wileee> SuperLag, Not sure what I've requested.
<wileee> 3rd party repos would be guess on topic
<OneM_Industries> Short of a data recovery place, what are my options?
<pauljw> OneM_Industries, do you have other videos that these players play okay?  if so, it has to be the file, not the player.
<OneM_Industries> I know it is the file....
<OneM_Industries> I have said that all along.
<pauljw> okay
<pauljw> didn't see that part of your conversation
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<pauljw> i don't know of a solution for a corrupt file, sorry
<OneM_Industries> Bother.
<pauljw> search google?
<OneM_Industries> This is video from a nearspace balloon, and the final clip shows the landing.
<OneM_Industries> That was step #1.
<pauljw> oh man, that stinks
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<OneM_Industries> The parachute failed, and it came in at twice the speed we wanted.
<zzo38> I have a "COOLMAX" device to connect IDE hard drive to USB.
<zzo38> When I try to mount it, it says cannot read superblock
<OneM_Industries> It hit so hard that it knocked the chip out of the socket.
<pauljw> ouch
<OneM_Industries> And it scrambled the last file.
<OneM_Industries> Thus, me trying to fix it.
<pauljw> wish i could help, good luck
<zzo38> I need to recover the files from these disk!
<OneM_Industries> Thank you anyway!
<pauljw> np
<OneM_Industries> zzo38: get an old mobo with IDE and SATA ports.
<OneM_Industries> Dirt cheap on ebay.
<wileee> zzo38, Is the HD readable from a live?
<zzo38> I can't
<zzo38> The HD is readable when I try to boot from it, although it won't boot because the hardware configuration is wrong
<zzo38> But that is a different computer I tried
<wileee> zzo38, Why would you just not use a live ubuntu to get those files?
<zzo38> I told you, it doesn't work with a Live Ubuntu either
<wileee> zzo38, Your not using nics.
<wileee> hard to tell whom your talking to.
<SuperLag> wileee: but 3rd-party repos get disabled prior to upgrade beginning
<wileee> SuperLag, I'm just trying to figure out what I requested.
<zzo38> It doesn't work. Did I do something wrong?
<SuperLag> wileee: that's the text of the error message
<wileee> !who | zzo38 I mean this
<ubottu> zzo38 I mean this: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zzo38> Also how do I prevent it from displaying kernel messages and overwriting my work? The command "sudo dmesg -D" seem to fix it but  it only work for the current session.
<wileee> SuperLag, Ah, heh my bad, carry on. ;)
<DoYouKnow> in linux do you use sync to flush changes to disk?
<DoYouKnow> the "sync" command
<zzo38> Also how do I change the default console font? I want the standard PC font, and I want to change the lo system locale to "C" locale.
<DoYouKnow> or is there something better to use?
<zzo38> I have several question but you can't answer it?
<zzo38> How to change the system locale and the console font?
<zzo38> (permanently)
<Zix> is it possible to change the color/brightness of the default scrollbar/scrollbar background?
<Zix> I should note I have the weird up-and-down-arrow button disabled
<Zix> I have this one: http://i.imgur.com/pFIt1mq.png
<OerHeks> zzo38,  changing font is easy, see http://askubuntu.com/a/173221
<OerHeks> zzoand your locales, can be set from systemsettings
<Zix> I just would like the background to maybe be a bit darker, since I am having a bit of trouble uh.. finding the scrollbar
<wileee> Zix, This an theme install edit?
<Zix> wileee: I don't think it's a theme
<wileee> I see what you mean though
<Zix> A few days ago I had found out how to disable the normal scrollbar via terminal
<Zix> maybe it's a theme, dunno
<wileee> Zix, What I wondered is what you've might have changed, yeah I do the same diable.
<Zix> ah
<wileee> disable*
<OerHeks> changing colour, maybe ubuntu-tweak or unity-tweak-tool can do that?
<Zix> Ooo ok
<Zix> Thanks
<wileee> Zix, I actually remove the packages rather than disable is all.
<Zix> ah
<wileee> I foo it when needed, I can't remember the command or app name
<wileee> apt-get remove or purge I meant the app
<LarryB> hello
<LarryB> anyone smarter than I?
<LarryB> I can ping my tother devices but can't ping the router IP
<LarryB> also can't get brower to work
<wileee> what's 2+2
<LarryB> 2+2=100 BIN
<wileee> sorry not smarter here
<wileee> I'm quite sure
<guest0721_> why is the flashplugin-installer in the ubuntu repositories so out of date when derivatives have up-to-date versions
<wileee> guest0721_, adobe does not support flash in linux
<guest0721_> no, google does through adobe
<alonzooo> cc plz
<wileee> not through but yeah we all know pepperflash
<wileee> you can use it on any browser I believe
<guest0721_> the 14.04 based derivatives all have 11.2.202.491,  ubuntu proper only has 11.2.202.442 which firefox blocks because it s unsafe
<guest0721_> I will not use chrome
<pauljw> LarryB, not sure why your browser isn't working, but your router may be configured to ignore pings.  My Netgear ignores by default, have to chg config to allow.
<wileee> guest0721_, old news check the web. do you have a support issue?
<xangua> you will not use chrome because it has closed source components¿
<OerHeks> guest0721_, wrong, ubuntu is updated to *.491 too ... besides flash is dead
<guest0721_> well, it would be nice if ubuntu kept their repositories as up-to-date as derivatives
<OerHeks> guest0721_, update please.
<guest0721_> well I can't access the websites I need to access for work and I hope you aren;t telling me to go back to windows which I haven't used since the mid 1990s
<wileee> hmm derivatives would be using the ubuntu repos many times
<guest0721_> all I know is the only machines I have that dont have the most recent version in the repositories are my ubuntu machines, mint rafaela etc. are up-to-date
<guest0721_> which means that about 80% of the websites I need to visit are inaccessible
<OerHeks> guest0721_, stop your rant. prove that you are wrong > http://imgur.com/Yg3OzJi
<guest0721_> unless I kee doing tarball installs
<guest0721_> look for yourelf
<guest0721_> you have access to repository data I assume
<guest0721_> try using firefox to visit some website
<OerHeks> no, just regular updates
<alonzooo> cc plz
<OerHeks> guest0721_, i leave you to it, good luck
<OerHeks> alonzooo, cc ?
<guest0721_> it will probably redirect you to a page that will detect your version number and that will redirect you to one with the correct version tarballs
<guest0721_> at one point mint got behind.  it was mentioned on their irc site and the reactio was thanking the messenger and immediately fixing it.  I am beginning to think maybe mint is better.
<squinty> guest0721_,  never happened here.  firefox is my main browser
<guest0721_> what version of the flashplugin do you have?
<SuperLag> wileee: I'm starting to think that you *cannot* cleanly upgrade between distros, even LTS versions. :( https://www.dropbox.com/s/0hgoz3s0xlvit25/Screenshot%202015-07-18%2019.14.48.png?dl=0
<squinty> guest0721_,  latest that is posted on the abobe flash site but I recieved it through ubuntu update repo
<xangua> 11.2.202.491 as you said earlier guest0721_, have you recently open your update manager?
<guest0721_> try going here:  https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/?utm_source=firefox-browser&utm_medium=firefox-browser&utm_campaign=plugincheck-update
<squinty> firefox should not be blocking flash if you have done current update
<guest0721_> well after doing an update the r epositories say that the latest they have is the one mentioned above
<OerHeks> squinty, it does with me, only with a new session
<OerHeks> once accepted, the rest of the session goes without warning
<wileee> SuperLag, I see 3rd parties there. Even if you turn off these repos you still have a modified system outside the repos, this is a gamble on upgrades.
<squinty> adobe flash test site provides no warning here.  current (as per their web page) works with their test page
<guest0721_> sure i can do tarball updates if you insist, just mentioning that the repositories are behind.   What a difference between the reaction at mint upon being informed and that here.  Amazing
<squinty> anyways have to go...  "-)
<guest0721_> well the warning is because it is an unsafe version of the flashplugin.
<cfhowlett> guest0721_, feel free to use Mint if that's your preference.  rants is counterproductive and demotivating.
<OerHeks> guest0721_, so you run mint, hmm?
<guest0721_> on one machine I run mint.  when they get behind on something important in the repositories and are informed of it the reaction is thanks and a rather rapid fix not attacking the messenger
<cfhowlett> guest0721_, yes, not you're repeating yourself.  time to move on to a new topic
<wileee> SuperLag, I never upgrade though I can fresh install identically in less than 25% of the time on an upgrade.
<guest0721_> unitl this visit here, I actually preferred ubuntu.  this is worse than the rtfm of the earliest days of linux.
<gnomed_> Text in terminal is not ok, I mean it looks mixed/unsorted. Some characters stick to each other What to do?
<OerHeks> gnomed_, go into terminal settings, and change font size?
<gnomed_> ok
<LarryB> that was not fun. don't knwo what I dod to ficx it
<cfhowlett> gnomed_, ONLY in the terminal?
<LarryB> anyone having similar network issue sorrry, they'll be on tehrio own
<gnomed_> cfhowlett,  yes
<LarryB> I like its fixerd but wish i knew why
<guest0721_> I never would have mentioned it if I hadn't seen the mint reaction.  Never in a million years would I have expected being attacked for the feedback appreciated everywhere else.
<gnomed_> OerHeks,  There is one option enabled which states use system width fonts. Should I disable that?
<guest0721_> I have other machines and x2go so it doesn't bother me, but there are a lot of people (mostly those who are new to linux and find tarball installs difficult) essentially cut off from most of the websites they need.
<OerHeks> we appreciate your feedback, and the chance to say you are wrong, as ubuntu updated to *491 too.
<guest0721_> I did the update less than 10 minutes ago, I'll do another now and see if it has changed though
<OerHeks> come back with a screenshot please
<gnomed_> OerHeks,  Thanks. Bringing changes in terminal font settings solved problem.
<OerHeks> gnomed_, nice, have fun !
<gnomed_> Any freecad user here?
<guest0721_> still says 442
<guest0721_> where do you want the screenshot sent?
<guest0721_> or are you talking to someone else
<OerHeks> imgur.com or picpaste.com
<xangua> please show the output of: cat /etc/issue  , also the output of sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> but you have seen mine, and i have no reason to fool anyone.
<xangua> also make sure you are using the Main repository, sometimes the Country ones are behind
<OerHeks> that could be it, but it is a high level fix ..
<guest0721_> frankly, I'm not here to prove anything and it is easy enough for anyone else to check it.  I have wasted enough time here already.
<gnomed_> when i search wine in terminal, two packages are listed. One is metapackage and other is simply wine. Which should I install?
<guest0721_> I guess if anyone ever cares it will be fixed.
<OerHeks> gnomed_, choose the metapackage
<wileee> lol mint derivative uses the Ubuntu repos
<gnomed_> ok OerHeks . But whats the difference between both these? just for knowledge
<OerHeks> gnomed_, metapackages add a lot of stuff, like winetricks and fonts and such
<gnomed_> ok. thanks a lot
<depto> hi
<lcmemusic> hello?
<depto> andreas33
<depto> hi
<depto> hi
<lcmemusic> I'm a newb to Linux
<depto> we are you from
<depto> yes
<depto> i new
<lcmemusic> Virginia
<lcmemusic> USA
<depto> good
<OerHeks> Hello there, do you have a ubuntu support question ?
<lcmemusic> yes I do!
<depto> me too
<lcmemusic> I have a system with 2 ews88mt sound cards, and I'm trying to use Ubuntu Studio 14.04, and I can not get any sound out of the system...
<lcmemusic> If I run the AVLinux version, I can get the sound to come up, but I can't get the monitors (I have 2) to dual screen side by side.
<bazhang> !studio | lcmemusic
<ubottu> lcmemusic: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<lcmemusic> AV Linux wants to configure them them one on top of the other; which is kind of annoying.
<OerHeks> good start for multiple soundcards > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<OerHeks> AV linux ??
<lcmemusic> I've already got Ubuntu Studio installed on my computer.
<OerHeks> lcmemusic, see that url, i think you can work it out
<lcmemusic> AVLinux is another Linux distro that is setup for audio and video production.
<bazhang> join #ubuntustudio <--- lcmemusic
<OerHeks> normally ubuntu would detect them both, not sure why not in your case
<lcmemusic> It detects them; I get no sound!
<OerHeks> yeah, #ubuntu-studio is great .. unless they are all on a gig
<lcmemusic> huh?
<bazhang> lcmemusic, its a channel specifically for ubuntu studio
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntustudio lcmemusic
<lcmemusic> I'll check it out. Thanks.
<bazhang> np
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Virtualbox failure here. http://pastebin.com/s85aQe29 Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, hard to say what happened, what guest OS? maybe #virtualbox is a place to ask also.
<bazhang> #vbox is the channel iirc
<OerHeks> indeed! but i noticed #virtualbox brings me to #vbox :-D
<bazhang> oh nice
<pauljw> CountryfiedLinux, try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198060
<OerHeks> nice find, pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<CountryfiedLinux> pauljw: Stuck here sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<CountryfiedLinux> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<OerHeks> hmm i don't have that file either
<pauljw> hmm
<SchrodingersScat> CountryfiedLinux: odd, that came with my virtualbox afaik
<OerHeks> i read a lot of solutions, like this: copy VirtualBox.xml-prev over .VirtualBox.xml as th xml seems not valid <> http://askubuntu.com/questions/217972/virtualbox-does-not-run-ns-error-failure
<lcmemusic> If I can't get an answer for my Ubuntu Studio problem, then could someone tell me how to fix the video monitor issue I have with AVLinux?
<OerHeks> We do not support AV linux, even it is a debian derivate.
<bazhang> he left
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<easyOnMe> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<easyOnMe> how can I solve this
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, try changing the mirror to main
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: where do I do that on the terminal or on the software settings
<easyOnMe> I mean system settings
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > edit > sources
<easyOnMe> ok clear will do thank you OerHeks
<cre8torx> hello
<pauljw> CountryfiedLinux, been looking for solutions.  found this which is newer, 2013 vs 2009.  http://wpdevplus.com/virtualbox-ns_error_failure-0x80004005/
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I print specific emails from command line? (and also check for new emails all the time?) basically I have a gmail account and I want to be able to print automatically all receiving emails with specific subject.
<notaeon> mojtaba: why not just have a dedicated account for this? or configure gmail to sort these emails to a folder and only print that folder?
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll try that thanks pauljw
<pauljw> let me know what happens
<easyOnMe> how to I find some channels like symfony or its variants
<cfhowlett> !alis | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<easyOnMe> what do command should I use
<easyOnMe> alis
<mojtaba> notaeon: I want to use IMAP
<easyOnMe> that is wrong I do not get the correct response when I use this command /msg alis list #codeigniter*
<somsip> !alis | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<easyOnMe> what is the command to use my registered account to that i can channels for registered nicks
<easyOnMe> thanks
<somsip> !register | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somsip> easyOnMe: both factoids suggest asking in #freenode about IRC services
<CountryfiedLinux> pauljw: Following the tutorial and just removed the extension. Went to the link of old builds and the newest old build is 13.04 and I'm on 14.04.
<Kramerboy> Is it safe to remove ProFTPd through apt-get while users are logged in? I seemed to have done this while I was uploading a file to my FTP server
<somsip> Kramerboy: probably best to stop the service first
<notaeon> Kramerboy: safe? probably not, but it will keep running whatever is available in the ram for the time being. I don't think it will be long until a lot of errors are thrown up
<pauljw> hmmm CountryfiedLinux most confusing...
<Kramerboy> Well I have restarted the server after removing it
<Kramerboy> But I did see the service being stopped after I entered the sudo command to remove it
<CountryfiedLinux> pauljw: I'm gonna try these year older extension packs anyway and see what happens :P
<CountryfiedLinux> Uh, Gdebi says it will break virtualbox o_O
<pauljw> what ver of vbox are you running?
<CountryfiedLinux> 3.4 I think lemme check
<CountryfiedLinux> 4.3.10
<pauljw> same here, maybe go the download page and select the next earlier one from the list. 4.2.32
<CountryfiedLinux> pauljw: I'm gonna try this http://www.itworld.com/article/2696773/install-virtualbox-4-3-14-in-linux-mint-17.html
<CountryfiedLinux> pauljw: Where do I get 4.2.32 in case this doesn't work?
<pauljw> CountryfiedLinux, from the link in that last article, click on downloads and there are links on that page for the extension files.
<pauljw> CountryfiedLinux,  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks pauljw
<CountryfiedLinux> brb
<CountryfiedLinux> This may be a tutorial video in the works :)
<pauljw> lol
<pauljw> CountryfiedLinux, you can get the one you just deleted here:  http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.10/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.10-93012.vbox-extpack
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks pauljw if this tutorial vails then I'll go straight to that link.
<pauljw> ok
<pauljw> CountryfiedLinux, I'm afraid that I'm gonna have to leave you.  Hopefully you can at least get back to where you were and not be worse off than when we started.  I have to get to bed.  Good luck, keep searching, the answer has to be out there.  I have the same setup as you and mine is working fine.
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks pauljw I'm just about to try that.
<pauljw> ok, I'll hang out for a few
<CountryfiedLinux> pauljw: That tutorial I did for compiling the newer version worked :) Well not entirely but after I did the tutorial I then installed virtualbox the same way I did before and voila!
<CountryfiedLinux> Thanks for your help pauljw
<pauljw> np, glad you got it worked out
<pauljw> gnite
<CountryfiedLinux> goodnight buddy :)
<pauljw> :)
<madebymarkca> All the info I have found on ifenslave uses static ips is it possible to use a dynamic ip?
<madebymarkca> want to bind my eth0 and wlan0 so when I unplug from eth0 at home I don't drop connections
<madebymarkca> would prefer to use a dynamic ip assigned by my router for the bond0 ip if possible
<cre8torx> night
<madebymarkca> night
<roracle> hey guys and gals:  i just set up humhub on my server but users cannot upload to it (the default user can because of setup etc).  What am I missing here?  (mind you this isn't about humhub, it's "user cannot upload to web directory that should be uploadable")
<roracle> Honestly I think it's the permissions, but I followed the instructions to the T and yet still have this problem.
<lastdaysofgravit> i am a noob at this linux stuff.  I have been searching everywhere on how to install libimobiledevice-1.2.0.    I have tried all sorts of command prompt methods and have yet to succeed.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<lastdaysofgravit> i can't sync my iphone with ubuntu
<OerHeks> !info libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> !find libimobiledevice4
<ubottu> Found: libimobiledevice4, libimobiledevice4-dbg
<OerHeks> lastdaysofgravit, install libimobiledevice4 i guess
<lastdaysofgravit> synaptic only has the older version
<OerHeks> 1.1.6
<lastdaysofgravit> yep
<lastdaysofgravit> the newer version, 1.2 supports my device but i don't know how to do that without synaptic
<OerHeks> according to this post, you will need to build it yourself http://askubuntu.com/questions/598940/libimobiledevice-1-2-ios-8-support-for-ubuntu-14-04-trusty
<lastdaysofgravit> yep, i've been on that page and i did exactly as it says but it failed
<lastdaysofgravit> :-/
<twoTwo> what are you trying to do, lastdays?
<lastdaysofgravit> i am trying to install the new version of libimobiledevice so i can sync the music on my iphone from my computer
<OerHeks> lastdaysofgravit, i see, there are bug in that build script, nobody solved it yet
<lastdaysofgravit> the version in synaptic is not current and does not support my device
<OerHeks> *bugs
<lastdaysofgravit> i see, just searching for answers
<roracle> I have an issue with getting my http upload directory working.  It SHOULD work but isn't.  i have it set to www-data and 777 via command line like every website says to, but users cannot upload images.
<roracle> as the default user i can upload, but no new users can
<OerHeks> ouch 777 ... those websites should be burned !
<twoTwo> hehe :3
<roracle> well one said 775
<roracle> but most said 777 so i figured i was doing it right
<b1n4ry> Hello! I removed nagios from my system (using package manager), but I noticed that it has not been removed from the init and rc directories and there is an attempt to start nagios daemon on boot up. What is the reason for this behaviour?
<roracle> OerHeks: should the upload directory not be 777?
<OerHeks> if you want guests upload change and execute things, yes.
<OerHeks> but 777 is normally not done.
<roracle> that's what i have it set to, but users cannot upload images
<madebymarkca> 777 is read write for all users
<madebymarkca> so no
<roracle> every upload it says "0kb"
<lastdaysofgravit> anways thanks, i'll trying asking on the ask ubuntu site
<OerHeks> roracle, you might tell us more about your situation, http upload, how/what configuration?
<madebymarkca> *read write and execute
<madebymarkca> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Chmod
<roracle> OerHeks: sorry.  yeah i just set it up like a normal server, ran through the Humhub install instructions (as I said) and things worked fine on my end so I assumed they would work on other ends, too
<roracle> but when a friend signed up and posted an image, it said the upload was 0kb
<roracle> also didn't post the image at all, but i don't think that needs be said :P
<kro2488> im still a linux noob so i have a very basic question
<kro2488> : let's say im on a public wifi hotspot something like that, on windows you have a setting you can make it to where your device isn't visible to others on the network
<kro2488> whats the best way to do that when your on a linux distro like ubuntu?
<kro2488> I don't get on public wifi or wifi that's not my own very much but i just wondered
<OerHeks> roracle, i never tried humhub, does the manual give any clue? https://github.com/humhub/humhub/blob/master/README.md
<roracle> OerHeks: i went through that manual step by step.
<OerHeks> especially the installation guide https://github.com/humhub/humhub/blob/master/protected/docs/guide/administration/installation.md
<kro2488> im learning so much about linux still but im never going back to windows
<roracle> kro2488: you will go back to windows.  Linux is awesome, yes, but Windows is a fact of life we all deal with at some point. ;)
<kro2488> no i wont
<kro2488> i only use it at work
<kro2488> on my own computers
<kro2488> i wont even let it boot into windows once anymore
<kro2488> ill nuke it right when i get it
<roracle> lol, that's one way of doing it.  as a gamer i can't help it, still need windows
<kro2488> ya i don't pc game
<kro2488> i use console
<kro2488> did you see my question though?
<kro2488> like if i was on a public wifi hotspot when i used to be in windows id have it set so file share and discovery by others was off so they couldn't see my computer on the network map
<kro2488> how do you do that in ubuntu?
<twoTwo> as far as I know, the windows service that does that only works with other windows comps
<kro2488> or as l ong as you have incoming connections set to deny or reject
<kro2488> it doesnt matter?
<twoTwo> so if you're not using windows you're already fine
<OerHeks> i think it is an option in networkmanager, when you create a wifi connection, hide ssid
<kro2488> yeah i was thinking that too
<kro2488> but i was just checking
<madebymarkca> if you want to be extra safe you can use iptables
<kro2488> what would be the best rules for that?
<kro2488> just the basic ones?
<kro2488> or make your own better?
<kro2488> i noticed on the gui for ufw if you set it to public it changes incoming to reject
<kro2488> not even deny, just reject lol
<madebymarkca> if you run nmap against yourself you can check what ports are open
<madebymarkca> by deafult you shouldn't really have much to worry about
<kro2488> gotcha
<kro2488> how many of you are using ubuntu mate?
<kro2488> i love it better than the unity environment
<madebymarkca> it just looks like ubuntu with old version of gnome
<madebymarkca> are you using a raspberry pi?
<madebymarkca> you can install multiple window managers if you don't like unity
<kro2488> i just found ubuntu mate and installed that version of the distro
<gagalicious> i just got ldap installed and working with phpldapadmin. my question is... how large is ldap able to hold? how many users? will 10biilion users be ok? just curious.
<kro2488> i had tried installing the mate desktop just in normal ubuntu
<kro2488> but it would freak out sometimes
<kro2488> get buggy
<kro2488> so im glad they have the mate version you can install cuz its not
<madebymarkca> I think mate uses gnome 2
<kro2488> maybe not sure i just know i like how it looks
<kro2488> and how organized the menu is
<rww> MATE is a fork of GNOME 2.
<madebymarkca> yes that is gnome 2 :)
<kro2488> i didnt like how it shrunk my screen having the bar on the left
<OerHeks> gnome3 with the old gnome2 look&feel
<rww> Unlike GNOME 2, it's supported and being developed.
<kro2488> yup yup
<kro2488> its late here i need sleep
<mjbrancato> Does anyone know how to automatically suspend to RAM in Ubuntu 15.0.4? My desktop machine never enters standby.
<mjbrancato> I have tried so many different things on forums.
<kro2488> ill ttul later, thanks for chatting about that question guys also
<Slaninica> Hello
<Slaninica> da li neko govori nas jezik ovdje?
<wileee> !cr
<Slaninica> tako mi je dosadno, a ne znam nista o IT tehnologijama. Ima li kakav normalan kanal za razgovor osim pizdarija o kompjuterima?
<wileee> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<wileee> Slaninica, ^^^
<OerHeks> mjbrancato, suspend to ram is disabled, standard, this manual is a good start http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<OerHeks> It should work after reboot
<Slaninica> is there any chat room for social interaction except those nonsense python, ruby, JAVA and other pizdariji?
<OerHeks> Slaninica, sure, #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Slaninica> OerHeks, except IT and coding?
<Slaninica> it seems this server is only about coding
<OerHeks> ubuntu support is offtopic in offtopic, and in discuss you can talk widely about ict
<Slaninica> let me join them then
<OerHeks> you're welcome, discuss is silent now
<mjbrancato> OerHeks, thank you. I wonder why it's disabled. Reading article now
<Slaninica> can i run parallel Ubuntu and Windows?
<absk007> can i upgrade from ubuntu desktop installer ISO without internet?
<absk007> Slaninica, yes. You can by using dual boot.
<OerHeks> mjbrancato, me too, but i hardly hibernate nor let the machine sleep.
<mjbrancato> OerHeks, I am trying to suspend, not hibernate though?
<wileee> absk007, can you narrow that down to from what to what release?
<OerHeks> mjbrancato, yes, suspend-to-ram
<absk007> wileee, from 14.10 -> 15.04
<wileee> absk007, you can use it and save some or all of the setup I believe, I never upgrade is all.
<OerHeks> absk007, problem is, if you have apps that are not on the dvd, you will miss parts
<mjbrancato> OerHeks, I don't see it in the article. I just want to start suspending because I want to conserve a little more electricity and running my computer 24/7 puts a lot of strain on it.
<mjbrancato> None of this works: http://i.imgur.com/8DKHX1k.png
<OerHeks> mjbrancato, did you reboot to let the scripts take effect?
<mjbrancato> OerHeks, I don't have a SWAP partition. I removed it because I don't care for the hibernation feature. I also didn't have 32-64GB left on my SSD for my 32GB of RAM. I will try the scripts anyways
<OerHeks> mjbrancato, ahh that is the clue, you will need that.
<mjbrancato> oerheks, this command does work though: sudo pm-suspend    ok trying scripts
<mjbrancato> oerheks, but I don't want to suspend to disk nor do I want a swap partition
<absk007> wileee, I want to upgrade from 14.10 -> 15.04 using desktop installer. Is it possible?
<OerHeks> mjbrancato, maybe i am wrong, only sleep will need the swap?
<wileee> absk007, I believe so, look at my answer and OerHeks
<wileee> has it's risks is all
<play> anyone know why im the only user but i seem to have 2 passwords
<mjbrancato> <OerHeks>, hibernate needs swap, that is suspend to disk. Sleep is keeping computer is low power state, and doesn't shut off
<absk007> wileee, my IRC client ended abruptly. I'm unable to see the previous messages
<wileee> play, someone make a root password?
<wileee> absk007, <wileee> absk007, you can use it and save some or all of the setup I believe, I never upgrade is all.<OerHeks> absk007, problem is, if you have apps that are not on the dvd, you will miss parts
<play> at the beginning of instillation?
<wileee> absk007, both posts together
<wileee> play, Can you explain why you think you have two passwords?
<absk007> OerHeks, i can upgrade the apps later using internet. I just wanna lower my net usage using the dvd to upgrade.
<mjbrancato> oerheks, I found this gnome tweak tool, maybe this will work: http://i.imgur.com/gQR2lLO.png
<play> its play, i thought that i had set it for no password but some times it lets me slide with nothing and others it makes me enter the previous installs pw
<wileee> no password, I'm done
<wileee> play, This play on linux?
<absk007> wileee, how do I upgrade using the ubuntu desktop ISO installer? There is no cdromupgrade file in it.
<wileee> absk007, Uh in a disk/usb or grub
<absk007> wileee, so i boot from the iso?
<wileee> absk007, Not normally no, possible to boot it with grub but I think it needs it's own partition.
<wileee> for an install or upgrade
<wileee> absk007, You not have a disk or usb?
<absk007> wileee, i'm on a vm & have desktop 15.04 iso
<kelkod> Æè}†$ð¨–Ò&¶UE1Î8/\àNÃΖ6ü@Á؉Q[–Ç8VlYöP7¥Z5@YúÉíHõ¾…Ù9¦·óýg,ç.5zI+ïd¹fšÀNºn“ä<dïˆâ«͂h#X.è ØÆc¯-„¶YÛؠ0M»»	‰F
<kelkod> ]՜‚èE׵pϙ‡Ãw@
<kelkod> œ:ŸyeģÀÎE1Ý.ML-"¥àsx©k<Öå•7+­ÈoçØ5¢¬%ÁŽOeQDpæ{ÕÑZwDÑpðG[ÿŽüpA´²ֳü¯7,S翂}¤%aԟ}¬½x’9øþ‡wV„¸•˜ˆƒʀ¾6
<kelkod> &-*Li"Σ£¢Ž¹‘ï>/Á†m&­ó›]÷›‰—”;û·Çs’áw7Jâ®p+{¾ƒh֫ÚÞOŒt™Ä9YéÒä¦v€nɈ•ܰM½s1 À¢ùþRWŽÇڔÇ	²Yj­ë
<kelkod> [>ÈißÀÌ<0S7DÍàÒSùϔ™ë5I©ìãŠt±ëºÒòšéJ4d38Ïè…Í÷%«ÑôE½!`Êj›9 ™Ã}qÎA¤ìç˟7À„íѣ/›`Ûܬ>Œ.ÐCÍïü񙜸öìR«íç!—šEYé-Ö…9
<kelkod> Â¥Å¢iòó0W‘òõ–½åêÕNÈü“hD+]¸âÞAã |Zî32ÎÄ=ÃôÄ̗b•\rfrŠ|xrѩ¡bBk}èŒáñlØÏÊ(söˀmïšØ˰ÑYtÃ³<’äÅÃ[þ¨0Ð%™ÐNÑnEêÀÿd™Sk&8úcäVÙãtb,®+U\ؔ”û@ÁlŽ\Ñ0›ÐóËãÿʿ	fUîrr%[®VD´xŠjmçßïnx²°
<kelkod> (I;À‚[ëJlOß〆Å0¦4£«¹9a&ïE) ó:(4-øó@Çáâ5­¿oÌEV¼¤ò
<Slaninica> kelkod, и шта ти пишеш?
<kelkod> ¶$Ú.峭ùÃg¡Òé1Œ읖ÈÎe²íÁ®
<kelkod> °¿híê'Ƈ]ò)Íд=x<ܽž0æþL?Å"D­³ë
<Slaninica> дурак ты kelkod
<kelkod> d$<nŸÜUKBèúó‹Pú?|/”:J`KÝþÃ*ìAW%F‚!I -£b·ţÿáÂE&õ£1u£¥K–Lµ1
<n4n1t3> Hello! i was wondering if i could get some help i purchased a dell inspiron 14 2015 model and i decided to install lubuntu 14.04 and i cant get my trackpad to scroll any ideas?
<BuzzardBuzz> is my ascii table corrupted?
<rww> kelkod: please speak English in here, thanks.
<n4n1t3> or atleast point me to the right place to ask
<BuzzardBuzz> he got klined from freenode
<rww> yep.
<wileee> n4n1t3, at the least you want to name the computer fully, hardware is the deal to start with, take a look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<wileee> another  https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/touchpad
<baash05> Hey guys..
<iGambit> hello baash05
<baash05> I'm about to install ubuntu on a system..  When I do that I'm not going to have internet access because I'll need to install the drivers for the wifi
<baash05> Is there a way to install drivers without the internet access?
<baash05> rather.. How can I download something to usb, and install it from there.
<iGambit> u can download network driver and install separately
<verb5> have you checked if the kernel already support the necessary driver ?\
<baash05> I'm just going based on the wiki that tells me how to install.. said MATE needed new drivers installed seperately
<baash05> I've not tried it yet.
<darth> Try it on a virtual machine
<Noskcaj> I've made a bridge network in virt-manager, but now my host can no longer access the internet itself. How can i fix this?
<baash05> Okay.. assuming for a moment, it doesn't work
<darth> um drivers...
<baash05> Assuming the default drivers don't work.. The docs said I'd need to apt-get the drivers.
<ubuntunewbie> hi guys newbie here i just got into some issues with grub
<darth> yup
<baash05> but that's rather hard to do.. given I've no internet
<darth> then get internet
<rww> if you know the package name, you can download it from packages.ubuntu.com ahead of time and put it on a USB stick, I tend to do that
<ubuntunewbie> i had a win 8.1 and ubuntu dual boot , so decided to delete win, unfortunately  grub cant load , i even already resized the disk
<rww> or use Ethernet instead if available
<baash05> I got no ethernet :(
<darth> yeah a ethernet cord will do good
<darth> buy one its cheap
<ubuntunewbie> is there a way i cn fix grub to boot again into my ubuntu
<darth> wait ill check
<ubuntunewbie> darth, any idea on my issue mate ?
<darth> i found a solution
<darth> Please do the following so we can get a better overview of what is where on the system:
<darth> Boot the Ubuntu Live CD/USB. Choose the option "Try Ubuntu without any changes." Once the desktop loads come back here and do the following:
<darth> 1. Download the boot info script which is in a zipped file. There is a link in my signature.
<darth> 2. Once downloaded, move the boot info script by either copying or dragging and dropping the zipped folder onto the desktop and unzip the contents by using right-click Extract here.
<darth> 3. Open the folder and copy the script to the desktop (you can also drag and drop if you like)
<baash05> Once I download it.
<baash05> and put it on the stick, how do I install it?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone heeelllllpp :(
<darth> i dont know
<baash05> rww.. How do you install from the USB?
<darth> go to this website ubuntunewbie :- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802702
<GAM002> does one drive support ubuntu?
<darth> nope
<rww> baash05: I expect opening the USB in the file manager and double-clicking it would work. If not, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb would.
<ubuntunewbie> thanks darth, heading there
<darth> try ubuntu one
<darth> bo issue
<GAM002> too sad that ubuntu has shutted down ubuntu one
<rww> ubuntu one doesn't exist any more, does it?
<GAM002> :(
<GAM002> they shutted it down
<GAM002> as far as i know
<darth> it has shut down ubuntu one !!!!!!
<GAM002> was awesome
<darth> let me check
<darth> yup its shut down
<GAM002> :(
<darth> i will try for a different service hold on
<ubuntunewbie> darth, sourceforge is down  can download the boot info script
<darth> wait what sourceforge is down
<ubuntunewbie> The sourceforge.net website is temporarily in static offline mode.
<darth> let me check....
<GAM002> anyone have any software sugetion for ubuntu for music creation?
<ubuntunewbie> Only a very limited set of project pages are available until the main website returns to service.
<darth> look in the store
<darth> gam002
<tamiyafan> Hi, I'm having problems setting up SSH key-baysed authentication on a linux server
<GAM002> darth: suggetions
<tamiyafan> I;ve created the id_rsa file, copied the id_rsa.pub to the server /home/user/authorized_key
<rww> tamiyafan: it's supposed to be /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<tamiyafan> but I still cannot ssh in using "ssh -i id_rsa -p xxxx user@myserver.domain"
<darth> sourceforge looks online bro...
<tamiyafan> rww: correct :) sorry i mistyped
<darth> well i preffer u use audacity its pretty simple
<rww> tamiyafan: is id_rsa in the current directory, or in ~/.ssh?
<ubuntunewbie> this is the message i am getting when i got to the bootinfoscript.soirceforge.net
<ubuntunewbie> The sourceforge.net website is temporarily in static offline mode.
<ubuntunewbie> Only a very limited set of project pages are available until the main website returns to service.
<darth> wait let me check again ....
<tamiyafan> my current directory is .ssh
<ubuntunewbie> the link on the forum is corrupted i had to search directly
<ubuntunewbie> i got it now
<rww> tamiyafan: ah. what error message do you get when you try to connect?
<darth> cool glad to hear ubuntunewbie
<juiced> tamiyafan: check the permissions when you are sure it's in the right place, needs to be 644 - this has given me problems in the past
<tamiyafan> It asks me for the password, so if i type in the remote user's password, it connects. But if I type in the passphrase, which is what I want, it rejects it
<rww> hrm
<rww> check that the permissions on .ssh local and remote are 700
<darth> sudo apt-get toilet
<tamiyafan> Permissons on the remote /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys file is 664
<darth> install^^
<rww> tamiyafan: and for the directory itself?
<darth> tamiyafan whats the problem
<tamiyafan> Permissions on the remote /home/user/.ssh dir is 775
<ubuntunewbie> darth i have results.txt file now created ?
<darth> ok
<rww> tamiyafan: chmod 700 /home/user/.ssh and try again
<tamiyafan> rww: local or remote?
<tamiyafan> my username locally is the same username on the remote server
<rww> both
<darth> i guess you follow the instructions from here
<GAM002> antivirus for ubuntu
<roracle> Off the top of anyone's head: if a user cannot upload via a web interface (like a blog etc) what is the first thing you would imagine is wrong?  they can select the file, and hit upload, but it returns 0kb and no image.  What is your first impression?
<ubuntunewbie> darth, where do i post results.txt file ?
<k1l> GAM002: dont need one. just make sure you have the updates
<rww> tamiyafan: ~/.ssh/id_rsa might need to be 600 too, i forget which permissions exactly it checks
<rww> (on local)
<darth> viruses do exist
<tamiyafan> ?? 600 for the file, 700 for the dir?
<rww> yes
<GAM002> k1l: well i cant trust the internet always there do exist
<juiced> 700 ~/.ssh, 600 ~/.ssh/id_rsa, 644 ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, 644 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, 644 ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<GAM002> so any suggetions?
<k1l> GAM002: but "antivirus" dont help. make sure you dont install stuff from sources you cant trust. make sure you got the updates to fix the security issues
<tamiyafan> Son of bitch. That worked! :) :)
<rww> tamiyafan: awesome :)
<tamiyafan> Thanks rww
<tamiyafan> If only the tutorials on the Internet would mention that
<rww> yeah, it's a really common hiccup :(
<darth> yup the sugestions are as follows clamav, avg , bitdefender etc
<roracle> User connects to system via website.  User wants to upload image.  User selects image.  User hits "upload" button.  Page tells user "image is 0kb" because something is wrong.  What is anyone's first assessment of this?  (I think it's permissions, but this guy in httpd keeps telling me i don't know what i'm doing then has me do things i've never done as though i'm a pro, it's annoying)
<GAM002> k1l: but i am not always exact about this unknown sources
<Ben64> GAM002: if you don't have internet, how do you expect to get a virus
<GAM002> darth: ok thanks
<rww> ubottu: antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<darth> gam002 no problem
<GAM002> Ben64: i have net acces
<k1l> GAM002: darth and what does the windows "virus scanners" help you on ubuntu?
<Ben64> GAM002: then you can get the updates
<ubuntunewbie> darth still waiting what should i do next
<k1l> GAM002: so you install unknown stuff from 3rd parties and are frightened about viruses? you know that the 3rd party could do anything to your system?
<darth> you see you remember the promises linux had stated like you do not need to reboot or ou will not get viruses well it turns out it is fase so yeah
<k1l> darth: please more facts and less chat in here, thanks
<darth> roger that
<rww> I think we can probably leave it at "you probably don't need AV. if you think you do, here are some options", and we have covered that now :)
<GAM002> k1l: well updates cant keep be safe always
<GAM002> k1l: btw it seems as there are versions of antivirus for linux
<Ben64> GAM002: how can you trust any software then
<Ben64> including antivirus
<k1l> GAM002: to scan windows installs, yes
<rww> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses => I mean, yes, they theoretically are a thing, but I've never ever seen one in the real world.
<darth> do you know the rescue mode terminal if you do then use this Type this in the terminal:
<darth> set boot=(hd0,msdos6)
<darth> set prefix=(hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub
<darth> insmod normal
<darth> normal
<GAM002> k1l: actually i was talking about linux files which i install from websites
<k1l> GAM002: so you trust that files....
<Ben64> GAM002: so don't do that
<GAM002> k1l: there are usually linux versions of softwares available on random websites and how can i know i can trus that?
<darth> ubuntunewbie try using the grub rescue terminal
<rww> by eschewing them in favor of the software in the Ubuntu repositories?
<rww> seems to work fine for me, anyway :\
<tamiyafan> Virus on Linux or Windows isn't scary. Whats scary to me is cryptolocker. A simple binary or shell script that scours every remote host CIFs share for R/W permissions :(
<GAM002> k1l: well what is a person make a ubuntu virus file and put it on a website on the name of a software wont i get hacked /infected if i installed it?
<k1l> GAM002: that is the reason why we suggest to install from the official ubuntu repo
<darth> kll viruses are on linux too turns out i am infected
<otirc> GAM002: as k1l use the official ubuntu repo, and trusted sources
<GAM002> k1l: but i cant get all softwares from ubuntu store
<GAM002> repo?
<rww> is there one in particular you're thinking of?
<GAM002> what is repo?
<GAM002> bitdefender antivirus
<otirc> GAM002: repository
<rww> repository, it's basically the place that the Store gets programs from
<GAM002> otirc: rww: ok
<rww> I would expect you'd get Bitdefender from Bitdefender's website, ne? not some "random website"
<darth> yup
<GAM002> ya
<rww> so what's the problem then?
<GAM002> and how can i know if a program is safe? then?
<rww> is it from somewhere you trust? if so yes, if not no.
<darth> its safe if  its from the official website
<rww> same as any other operating system
<otirc> GAM002: Its all based on trust, do your research
<GAM002> thats what i said i cant know all the trusted sources
<GAM002> so wont i be needing a antivirus?
<rww> who you trust is different for different people
<darth> firefox blocks some malware so yeah
<rww> an antivirus isn't going to block you downloading software written by some untrustworthy person who puts a command in it to delete your home directory or something
<darth> that is not always true
<GAM002> and antivirus blocks when a software acts like a virus right? so if i have one one ubuntu wont it stop it from doing maliculus actions right?
<rww> heh
<darth> i dont understand
<GAM002> rww: well an antivirus usually blocks the person from writting the code into the home directory
<GAM002> on windows
<GAM002> same on linux right?
<rww> depends on whether that particular program matches one of its signatures or not
<wileee> GAM002, As you use linux you will get that what you've been told is true.
<darth> yup
<GAM002> rww: ya so wont an antivirus be needed to find if a program has the signature?
<GAM002> wileee: ?
<wileee> darth, The minute you said you had a virus, you lost any cred you had which very little
<wileee> was*
<rww> i expect we probably disagree on whether Linux antivirus vendors actually bother having more than a token set of signatures for the few dozen completely unpopular Linux viruses that they've put out press releases about in the past
<fishcooker> how to force power meter always show on systray lubuntu desktop?
<wileee> GAM002, Except for darths rhetoric, the rest is true.
<rww> and in any case, it sounds like you think antivirus products have similar features to intrusion detection systems, which... they don't
<Ben64> don't run anything you don't trust, bam, best antivirus ever
<rww> but, it is 1am, so i will leave it at that and wander off
<darth> yup
<ShinzJr> test
<wileee> fishcooker, does it show when started?
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i cannot save my network-manager settings
<muh2000> what could be the cause for that?
<GAM002> so how many of you run an antivirus on your linux system?
<darth> can you explain it more clearly muh2000
<Ben64> GAM002: probably very close to none
<darth> i have an antivirus
<GAM002> darth: which?
<Ben64> ok, so 1/1671 in the channel\
<darth> bitdefender
<GAM002> darth: ok
<Ben64> GAM002: it really is not necessary, and can make you more likely to get something bad
<fishcooker> wileee: it sometimes appear but sometimes disappear
<GAM002> Ben64: get something bad?
<darth> well thats ur opinion ben 64
<Ben64> GAM002: because then you'll rely on your antivirus to protect you instead of common sense
<darth> funny
<otirc> GAM002: I run clamav on mail server, but its used for flaging window virus
<Ben64> it's a fact, it happens
<darth> nope
<wileee> fishcooker, Ah, I was thinking an autostart at login, carry on.
<muh2000> darth: this connection requires ipv4 cannot be saved....
<GAM002> Ben64: oh in that way :) does happen on windows for some people
<Ben64> GAM002: just don't run anything silly and you'll be fine. antivirus is worthless on linux
<darth> muh2000 let me research ur problem give me some time
<muh2000> :)
<GAM002> i am thinking of installing comodo
<GAM002> Ben64: k will keep that in mind
<Ben64> GAM002: so why even ask here if you're going to ignore everyone
<darth> muh2000 check out this forum  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=102316
<fishcooker> right now i think i should  make cron every minute if percentage of upower -d less than 30% there is warning to plug power adapter soon, wileee
<muh2000> darth: well it is not greyed out
<fishcooker> but if any graphical information abt battery it would be better
<darth> then whats the problem
<muh2000> darth:  when i boot the box and login, network eth0 cannot get up. after i restart networkmanager eth0 works,  eth1 works though. both configured the same way (dhcp)
<darth> ok let me just look it up
<darth> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47587/network-interface-eth0-not-up-at-start-on-debian-6
<GAM002> Ben64: i didnt ignore anyone i asked for suggetions and i got calm av and bitdefender as options
<Ben64> GAM002: you ignored the 30 minutes of everyone telling you antivirus is not needed at all
<darth> it is needed
<Ben64> it really isn't
<GAM002> Ben64: uhh i asked for antivirus suggetions
<darth> it is
<Ben64> and the overwhelming majority said none
<Ben64> except for this one troll
<darth> y'all u guys agree
<GAM002> mojority is not a sollution
<Ben64> so go ahead, trust the one random troll who has never been in this channel before
<muh2000> darth: the eth0 dev is visible when i type eth0. just not getting configured through network-manager.... eth1 works though.
<Ben64> ignore the multiple channel ops and regular helpers that said you don't need it
<darth> ok one sec
<otirc> GAM002: have you just started working with linux?
<GAM002> i asked for antivirus suggetions not for the need of require ment of antivirus
<GAM002> otirc: i am on ubuntu
<Ben64> the suggestion is none
<Ben64> don't be so very dense
<darth> linux needs antivirus
<GAM002> i been using linux for 4 years past 3 years only for school stuffs
<darth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<otirc> GAM002: So you've mainly being using Windows?
<otirc> *been
<GAM002> now i am trying to make linux into my majour os above windows (ubuntu 14.04)
<Ben64> "i want to set myself on fire!"      "don't set yourself on fire, it's probably not a good idea"      "but i'm asking how to, not if its a good idea!"
<wileee> lol
<darth> ben64 hunh
<GAM002> Ben64: ya i was trying to tell you that i am going to install an antivirus for shure
<GAM002> Ben64: well not going to tell you that but trying to
<otirc> GAM002: Linux/Unix user has a different mindset to the windows user
<Ben64> right, and i'm trying to point out to you that you shouldn't and everyone says its not necessary, and you don't need it, and its unnecessary, and its not going to help you do anything but waste power ram and cpu
<wileee> GAM002, Do the research, than you will know/
<GAM002> otirc: ?
<GAM002> otirc: what is it? tell me
<Ben64> GAM002: why do you want to install antivirus
<iGambit> i don't think you will find any antivirus for linux
<GAM002> Ben64: cause i put safety first
<Ben64> GAM002: and if it doesn't make you any safer, then what
<iGambit> what do u mean by safety ?
<GAM002> Ben64: if it doesnt?
<Ozzelot> GAM002: Linux already puts safety first.
<GAM002> iGambit: security
<Ben64> GAM002: right, it doesn't make anything more safe
<darth> ben64 read this https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/284124-myth-busting-is-linux-immune-to-viruses
<GAM002> then privacy usually both doesnt getalong soo good
<iGambit> agreed with Ozzelot
<darth> dissagreed
<wileee> GAM002, really safety first "<GAM002> k1l: but i am not always exact about this unknown sources"
<GAM002> when it comes to ubuntu
<otirc> GAM002: due to the vast majority of software in the community being opensource the code is constantly viewed by many ppl significantly lower the risk of malicious code being inserted
<darth> no
<wileee> GAM002, Your rhetoric is so bad.
<wileee> like talking to a 12 year old
<darth> aka u
<Ben64> cfhowlett: you come here to help people often, can i ask you a question, since you've missed the majority of this conversation
<cfhowlett> ben64 (cautiously) ...  of course!
<cfhowlett> and I've missed ALL the convo
<Ben64> cfhowlett: do you think antivirus software is necessary in ubuntu
<GAM002> wileee: sry english is not my mother tough
<GAM002> toungh
<GAM002> 3 rd language
<darth> tongue
<GAM002> darth: ya tongue    tnx :)
<darth> no issue
<cfhowlett> Ben64, IMHO as a "normal" desktop user who maintains a low profile and puts few financial or login details online or on the device , I'm not an especially attractive target.  I don't use antivirus.  But if I had, say, a public facing server of some time?  Oh, HECK yes!
<cfhowlett> Ben64, but, that's just, like, my opinion, man.
<darth> antiviruses for the wining
<Ben64> interesting answer, marking it down as not necessary :)
<darth> now u agree
<iGambit> GAM002 : i dont use any anti virus
<GAM002> iGambit: ok
<iGambit> this doesn't mean i am not safe
<GAM002> nor safe
<cfhowlett> Ben64, I do, however, have my firewall enabled.
<Ben64> just don't run anything weird and you're safe
<Ben64> cfhowlett: well yes of course
<iGambit> agreed with Ben64
<muh2000> darth: thnx for your time, i guess it was a type in networking/interfaces
<iGambit> have a look : http://askubuntu.com/questions/35629/are-ppas-safe-to-add-to-my-system-and-what-are-some-red-flags-to-watch-out-fo
<otirc> Ben64: think that's gone full circle again lol
<ufk_> hi
<ufk_> when i do sudo -s stuff on /etc/profile.d are not being called. is there a way to correct that ?
<darth> muh2000 no probem bro
<Ben64> ufk_: why sudo -s
<muh2000> another issue though: sound is cracking. when i open&close some apps it works, but i cannot figure out a reproducable way....
<ufk_> Ben64: just to see how it works, sudo <specific command> doesn't load /etc/profile.d or /root/.bashrc either
<Ben64> ufk_: thats on purpose
<darth> is your speaker configiration enabled allow over 100% disable it
<muh2000> darth: it is unrealted to the sound volume.
<muh2000> but limiting it to 100% would be great, never found a setting for that in KDE....
<otirc> ufk_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ufk_> i installed node v0.12 using node version manager (nvm) and i added stuff in /etc/profile.d/nvm.sh that sets that environment variable for node to be executed properly. if i want to install stuff globally i need to use root, so when i become root, it doesn't have the environment variables required to execute nodejs and because of that i can't install stuff globally
<GAM002> unable to install comodo
<darth> muh200:- go to settings then sound ur speaker you should see it then
<GAM002> -_-
<baash05> Hey guys..
<baash05> I'm looking to download bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ben64> well that's easy. sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<baash05> Ha ha... install network drivers by typing apt-get :)
<Ben64> <baash05> I'm looking to download bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ben64> i gave you a line that does exactly that
<baash05> That installs it.. but the computer I want to install it on has no net.
<Ben64> hook up an ethernet for a bit then
<cfhowlett> baash05, you're on ubuntu now?  apt-get bcmwl-kernel-source will download it not install it
<baash05> I'm not on ubuntu
<Ozzelot> baash05: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcmwl-kernel-source
<Eldunar> hello guys i wanted to install linux next to windows 8 but it do not recognize any partitions . In gparted there is only empty disk  . What can  i do to fix this?
<darth> google it
<baash05> Give that list Ozzelot: could you suggest which one I'd pick.. New install on mac-book-pro
<Eldunar> done taht
<Ozzelot> baash05: Pick the one for your Ubuntu version... Which one do you have?
<darth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2180625
<cfhowlett> Eldunar, sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<baash05> I'm planning on installing MATE.
<fishcooker1> what MATE for baash05
<baash05> I just grabbed the latest.
<Ozzelot> baash05: 15.04? Then from the list, pick vivid.
<baash05> cool
<baash05> But they only have for AMD.. and I'm planning on installing the mac/powerbook.
<baash05> should be ok?
<histo> baash05: amd64 is 64bit  not just for amd
<histo> !mac | baash05
<ubottu> baash05: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ozzelot> baash05: I don't think so... Totally different architecture.
<baash05> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/utopic
<baash05> I'm on a newer version of the pro.. but figured they'd be close
<Ozzelot> baash05: So what do you have then? An Intel-based one or an old PowerPC processor?
<baash05> I have a one month old mac-book pro
<darth> its inte alright
<Ozzelot> baash05: Then if you have 64bit Ubuntu, an amd64 package is OK.
<baash05> Ah... cool.
<Ozzelot> Agree with darth, sure is. :D
<cfhowlett> baash05, also, if you've the ubuntu .iso ... you already HAVE bcmwl-kernel-source
<cfhowlett> open up the .iso /pool/restricted/b/bmwl/
<darth> intel is all
<darth> all is not intel
<baash05> There's two iso's for MATE. one specifically for mac.and powerbooks
<Ozzelot> baash05, yours is a 64bit PC.
<Eldunar> hello. i have a problem with partitions when i want to install linux. I can not install it, because linux is not seeing any partitions and disk seems blank. http://pastebin.com/rxUur3BW <- this is what gparted says
<baash05> Eh?  amd64?  or desktop-powerbook?
<Eldunar> HP compaq cq58
<Eldunar> laptop
<baash05> Ozzelot: The mate page said that desktop-powerbook was the iso I was after?
<cfhowlett> Eldunar, gparted can't read gpt.  use gdisk: sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<baash05> Or did I read it wrong?
<Eldunar> i just installed fresh windows 8.1 system on this laptop. and i want to do it
<wileee> Eldunar, gparted should see it my guess is a broken table, you wer given a command to check.
<wileee> were*
<Eldunar> this is the output <- http://pastebin.com/ukpB7jVZ
<Ozzelot> baash05: If your MacBook is a month old, it has an Intel processor. desktop-powerpc is for PPC processors, which were found in old Macs. Which yours is not.
<Ozzelot> A 64-bit Intel processor, of course.
<Ozzelot> baash05: So get an amd64 iso and you'll be okay.
<Eldunar> How can i fix this?
<wileee> Eldunar, what is the history on this computer, your install, any attempts on any installs?
<wileee> attempts besides ubuntu
<Eldunar> it had OEM WIn 8. But , my girlfriend wanted fresh windows 8.1 so i installed it and she wanted linux also. But i can not install here
<baash05> Man that is awesome.
<wileee> Eldunar, Is this a msdos install?
<Eldunar> hmm.. yes i gues so that i used Legacy option
<otirc> Eldunar: could run ubuntu live cd and use gparted to format partition
<Eldunar> but ill loose all files
<wileee> Eldunar, Ah, and you have gpt remnants probably, however I have not seen a blank HD in this, are you backed up?
<Eldunar> i backed up only files what she needs for study and work. nothing more
<Eldunar> i cleaned whole hdd
<Ozzelot> Eldunar, if it's just a fresh Windows install, I'd just repartition the thing and install the systems. No big deal - just takes time.
<cfhowlett> Eldunar, lose files?  but you have, of course, backed up everything already. Right?  RIGHT?
<Eldunar> yeah. but it take soo much time. so the only way to install now is to partition whole disk?
<Ozzelot> Eldunar, possibly not. But figuring out another way might probably also, you guessed it, take much time. So I'd go with repartitioning it.
<wileee> Eldunar, Legacy before the windows install?
<Eldunar> i do not know what was before. i just cleaned whole disc with windows installer ( and pendrive was booted in legacy i think)
<wileee> cfhowlett, You think this is a rods gpt fix, don't remember see empty HD's in this context?
<wileee> hate to suggest that without being sure
<cfhowlett> Willis, that was my thought.  my system sees the GPT if I use gdisk.  fdisk fails.  but gparted DOES see all partitions!
<wileee> yeah I figured so
<wileee> Eldunar, I vote a reinstall.
<Eldunar> https://imgur.com/yJ90JFu this is what gparted see
<cfhowlett> Eldunar, have you tried gdisk??
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/ukpB7jVZ <- here is output
<wileee> Eldunar, When you make a uefi a legacy sometimes the partition table area sda here has remnants of gpt still, both your links say this, however we would normally see partitions. Something went wrong here.
<Eldunar> so repartition that with gparted?
<Eldunar> and new partition table?
<wileee> Eldunar, I would make a new partition table if you want legacy
<wileee> yeah, heh
<Eldunar> ok. so ill do this. thanks a lot!:)
<Eldunar> have a nice day'
<histo> Eldunar: if you have efivar -l  you aren't in legacy
<CryptoSiD> how do i delete a service totaly with systemd?
<CryptoSiD> i tryed adding rtorrent service and im unable to remove it, its listed as not found, the service wasnt working anyway
<CryptoSiD> but now im stuck with this rtorrent.service                   not-found active exited  rtorrent.service
<Auctus> i am loving unity
<Auctus> its funny that people dont like it, its super slick and its highly productive for me
<Auctus> workspaces and lenses are great
<wileee> adaptation is a high function
<Auctus> i just installed ubuntu last night (upgrading from lubuntu), loving it.
<Auctus> 'cept the same mystery problem with my laptop, brightness keys dont work (because fn does nothing?) until after the laptop has been suspended and resumed, doesnt work on boot, odd as hell
<Auctus> i just set a diff hotkey for xbacklight instead
<histo> Auctus: so backlight works after suspend?
<Auctus> histo: yes
<Auctus> this was also true on lubuntu
<Auctus> im on ubuntu 14.04 now
<DeaDSouL> Hi, I have 512GB M.2 ssd.. the gparted software says that the current sector size is 512 while it should be 2048... how can I change the sector ? and what's the benefit of having large sector size?
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/617379/222371
<tokam> I may have this bug: http://askubuntu.com/q/613021/222371
<tokam> it is soo anyoing that my x-org always crashes.
<tokam> can not it be fixed by the ubuntu community?
<Ben64> did you look at the answers
<tokam> but I do not have an nvidia card
<tokam> Ben64: I tried to install the nouveu package
<tokam> here is my lspci http://pastie.org/10300728
<tokam> The error message is the same when my xorg crashes.
<Ben64> if you don't have an nvidia card, its not that bug
<tokam> after the installation of ubuntu 15.4 the crash happens every day
<tokam> Ben64: I updated my question.
<gnomed> tokam,  are u using ubuntu gnome or simple ubuntu?
<tokam> gnome classic
<gnomed> no I mean ubuntu distro is ubuntu with unity or specific ubuntu gnome distribution?
<gnomed> there r various versions
<tokam> gnomed: If I start Ubuntu I can select to boot up with gnome-classic.
<tokam> *start my session with gnome-classic
<tokam> It looks a bit like the old gnome than where I can press alt+f2 to start any programs with a simple input dialog.
<tokam> I have the latest ubuntu 15.4 version and the error were there before the update.
<tokam> I came from 14.4
<gnomed> ubuntu gnome is patheric distro, unpolished, lack of support. They dont sort out anything.     Original ubntu is better. Even I use gnome shell on unity version of ubuntu Hope u understand what I want to say.
<tokam> gnomed: I do not understand. Can I stay with the gnome-classic theme?
<tokam> gnomed: is it really a gnome+ubuntu issue or maybe xorg or graphic card related?
<tokam> gnomed: what does the error message tell us about the error?
<tokam> gnomed: can we dig into the error logs depper by that error message
<AppAraat> hi, has anyone configured an Ubuntu printserver on a samba share here? I'm wondering what difficulties did you face. Has having a multi-version windows environment been problematic?
<cfhowlett> !server | AppAraat
<ubottu> AppAraat: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: yep, I installed Ubuntu 14.04.2 minimal so far.
<AppAraat> I found that when I installed it and configured it as a "CUPS server" and a "Samba server" it didn't let me install hplip package without dependency errors.
<Ozzelot> tokam: GNOME 3 is an unholy mess. If you want something that looks and feels like old GNOME 2.x, use MATE.
<tokam> what is the reciepie?
<tokam> Must I install mate?
<tokam> can i still use ubuntu
<Ozzelot> tokam: Yes, you can. You just install the MATE desktop environment on it.
<tokam> ok I will try it and hope the crashes do stop
<tokam> maybe you should post that answer
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/617379/my-gnome-session-crashes-how-to-find-out-why-and-solve-the-problem
<anomonus2015> hey guys grub says that prefered mode is 1280 x 800 but i can only select orthe highest option that is selected is 1024 x 768
<Ozzelot> There's even a derivative of Ubuntu which comes with MATE by default: http://ubuntu-mate.org/
<gnomed> tokam,  I am using gnome shell on ubuntu 14.04.2 64bit (unity version). No issues, works perfectly. So if u can stay with 14.04 and u dont have specific reasons to go to 15.04, i thing ur problems may be solved
<gnomed> If u want to experiment with 15.04 and learn things, go ahead
<anomonus2015> guys how can i , is it possiable too, change the resolution of the grub boot loader screen ?
<gnomed> anomonus2015,  yes u can. But I dont now how to...
<Ben64> a bit silly too, since you'll see it maybe 60 seconds per year
<anomonus2015> 0_0
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015, edit the file /etc/default/grub. There will be a line GRUB_GFXMODE. Uncomment it (delete the # in the front) and type in your resolution. Then do a update-grub.
<anomonus2015> Ozzelot, thx dude
<anomonus2015> Ozzelot, whats the terminal command for this ?
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015, then sudo update-grub
<sim642> udisks is being acting weird for me, I have a dead mount process for an SD card which is not connected anymore and that's preventing me from using it again
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Xose> dc
<RDX4OO> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi RDX4OO
<Xose> народ мну кто небудь слышит?
<Xose> м
<RDX4OO> Xose, try english
<anomonus2015> ok ive updated the resolution in grub. is there a way to update the bit depth as it still looks a bit blurry ?
<BluesKaj> !ru | Xose
<ubottu> Xose: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mladoux> *yawn*
<mladoux> okay folks, off to sleepy land with me.
<compdoc> say hello to the fairy princess
<anomonus2015> Bluekaj why is my grub boot loader not very sharp in contrast like my desktop ? ive set it to the same resolution !
<compdoc> anomonus2015, did you update grub after changing the setting?
<anomonus2015> yes
<compdoc> does ubuntu display an image from the drive during boot? the image might not be high rez
<anomonus2015> it was a fairly high res image. i resized it to 1280 x 800
<anomonus2015> it was larger
<anomonus2015> but im on a laptop
<compdoc> you might want to start over with a fresh copy of the file
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<_raven_> hi
<Ozzelot> hi _raven_
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<_raven_> i am trying to use gqrx with xubuntu 14.04.2 but i always get this: http://pastebin.com/SqCdaEX8 any idea?
<anlashok> ubootu is shittiest OS in this chaotic  universe
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！ bazhang 是个婊子生的！ bazhang 是个婊子生的！ bazhang 是个婊子生的！ bazhang 是个婊子生的！ bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<histo> anlashok: stop
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<Ozzelot> Finally.
<Ben64> bot could use some better programming
<BluesKaj> assume the repetitive characters are an insult
<Ozzelot> BluesKaj: Google says it means "born of a b***h".
<Ozzelot> So, your assumption is correct.
<BluesKaj> Ozzelot,  I have seem worse :-)
<BluesKaj> err seen
<Ozzelot> BluesKaj: I have invented worse, to be honest. :D
<BluesKaj> Ozzelot,  some russian jerk tried to steal my nick and hack my pc/network after he claimed I gave him bad advice for his audio setup...some ppl can be very vindictive
<Ozzelot> BluesKaj, well that's something different... Chinese insults really aren't that bad. And I'm kinda assuming that you didn't even give him bad advice... :D
<BluesKaj> Ozzelot,  well, several regulars here confirmed that my advice was correct , but we'll never know why he did what he did
<BluesKaj> it's over 5 yrs ago now
<MonkeyDust> long time ago when we was fab
<watsug> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu SDK, is this a good place to get help?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust,  5 yrs to me isn't a long time
<BluesKaj> watsug,  perhaps #ubuntu-devel might be a better place to ask
<watsug> ok, will go there, thanks
<hole_> anyone here use mixxx for dj'ing?
<MonkeyDust> hole_  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<binarydepth> Do I have to configure Ubuntu 15.04  for SSD's  ?
<Bucky_Ball> binarydepth: no. You shouldn't need to. Are you talking about trim?
<binarydepth> Yes
<binarydepth> And anything else I don't know
<Bucky_Ball> No. I think trim is set up by default in 15.04. There is nothing else you need to know about. Treat it like a regular hard drive ... but faster! :)
<Bucky_Ball> You might want to look here: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=trim+ubuntu+15.04 Tons of info about it. :)
<binarydepth> TY!!!!, Can I expect the same configuration towards SSD's in Ubuntu GNOME ? , I went to their channel but there's nobody.
<cfhowlett> binarydepth, shouldn't matter.  gnome is merely the gui and has nothing to do with ssd configurations
<binarydepth> Right, Thanks!!
<binarydepth> I notice something
<binarydepth> if this Trim is done to the root file system, will it Trim the esternal HDD plugged ?
<binarydepth> I mean "fstrim -v /"
<binarydepth> this point to "/media" too
<anomonus2015> guys is htere anyway to stop al screens from displaying white in the background ? even web pages ?
<Abhijit> hi
<Bucky_Ball> hi
<Abhijit> i was following this guide and created the myproject in /etc/init but sudo start myproject gives start command not found ls /etc/init shows myproject is there
<Abhijit> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-serve-flask-applications-with-uwsgi-and-nginx-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Abhijit> i am unbuntu 15.04
<Abhijit> is it different for 15.04?
<DropBox> hello Can anyone with installing an HP laserJet P1102w can't able to download hplip-3.15.7.
<Abhijit> DropBox, what happends when you type sudo apt-get install hplip in terminal?
<DropBox> It start comes up able to connect
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> DropBox, you are downloading it from a website?
<DropBox> tryed everything / hp- setup with IP of printer
<Abhijit> you said that you cant download hplip. Now you say connection error with printer?
<DropBox> yes
<Bucky_Ball> HPLip is in the repositories. Try Software Centre if you are trying from a terminal.
<Abhijit> !details DropBox
<Abhijit> :-o
<DropBox> ok
<Bucky_Ball> Always check the repositories rather than leaping for a third-party .deb, download or PPA.
<DropBox> thanks will do
<Bucky_Ball> Grabbing things from outside the repos increases the chances of installing something that is not for your release and therefore confusing the issue further. If it comes from your repos, then you know it has been checked by canonical for compatibility with your release.
<Bucky_Ball> :)
<en1gma> im on an ssd install of ubuntu 15.04 on Z97 chipset with I7 (cpu-gpu hdmi out) and i have a dedicated 9600gt (dvi to vga out). the OS is "updated and upgraded but not dist-upgraded"  my bios is set to PCIE (9600gt).
<en1gma> right now im on the nouveau driver and im getting ready to install an nvidia binary driver
<en1gma> i have problems if i use additional drivers area in update-manager so i downloaded the drivers and am getting ready to manual install with lightdm turned off
<en1gma> do i need to install dkms before i install nvidia binary?
<en1gma> and when installing the nvidia binary i should select dkms option = on?
<bababooo> I need to install linux in a computer with windows 8.1 that has uefi.  I tried Debian, which failed to boot apperantly due to uefi .  Is Ubuntu having the same problem?
<Abhijit> no.
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | bababooo start here
<ubottu> bababooo start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Abhijit> bababooo, try liveusb
<en1gma> go into your bios and mess with boot uefi usb stick
<en1gma> its probably booting to the non-uefi usb option instead of uefi
<en1gma> you also have to create the stick in windows 8.1
<en1gma> bbiab. gonna try and manual install nvidia binary
<RealPanV> Hi, I need your help
<bababooo> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonkeyDust> RealPanV  let's hear it
<RealPanV> Can you suggest stuff about laptops here
<RealPanV> ?
<RealPanV> which can run ubuntu
<Abhijit> RealPanV, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<RealPanV> what is that?
<RealPanV> lemme visit
<RealPanV> erm.. yeah, do you know laptops Ubuntu Certified with at least 4gb and 100+ Gb, which can run games at 30+ fps like minecraft or garry's mod? less than 200 euros, because I am greek and.. you know
<MonkeyDust> RealPanV  this is the support channel, better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aqd> why does video tearing still exist with nouveau driver? vsync is on by default
<RealPanV> Ok. Thanm you
<aqd> installing nvidia back and tearing is gone, but it makes compiz slow
<MonkeyDust> aqd, start from the beginning
<aqd> MonkeyDust, it's clean setup. just nouveau on gtx 760 and mplayer films with vdpau, and there is serious tearing unless video is in small window (like 1000px wide)
<aqd> MonkeyDust, any film on full hd shows tearing right in the middle (vertical line)
<Nokaji> somehow my drives have become renamed, i can still access them but various links of course no longer function, eg - HDD1 or MUSIC  becomes - /mnt/369454A4945467FF
<EriC^^> Nokaji: that's odd
<EriC^^> Nokaji: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com
<EriC^^> Nokaji: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Nokaji: and cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nokaji> Thanls EriC^^, can i ask what that lot does?
<EriC^^> Nokaji: shows the disks/partitions and what you have set to mount in fstab
<Nokaji> not sure i am getting much response from it 1/ http://termbin.com/2lx8
<Nokaji> 2/ This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<Nokaji> no list of stuff
<EriC^^> Nokaji: ok, type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nokaji> http://termbin.com/rqm3
<Nokaji> I see what it is doing now
<vudew> i have problem, sshfs and curlftpfs mounting points keep on freezing. does anybody know this issue ?
<EriC^^> Nokaji: everything seems mounted
<Nokaji> it says: /dev/sda2 on /mnt/369454A4945467FF
<Nokaji> those listed as such are the ones renamed
<ubuntu003> hey i have problem  such as http://askubuntu.com/questions/224866/does-lvm-option-delete-existing-operating-systems
<Nokaji> 4 of them .... those listed as follows are normal: /dev/sdb6 on /media/tris/750GB
<ubuntu003> what can i do i don t understand anythin
<Nokaji> eg the lack of meaningful names but instead long alphanumerics
<Nokaji> they are all mounted, yeah but the linked paths for the 4 no longer function form programme calls etc (or bookmarks)
<ubuntu003> plz help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/224866/does-lvm-option-delete-existing-operating-systems
<EriC^^> Nokaji: that's odd, from what program calls?
<Nokaji> eg all the stored playlists in Rhythmbox
<Nokaji> bookmark stuff
<ubuntu348> heyy plz help me i have problem this http://askubuntu.com/questions/224866/does-lvm-option-delete-existing-operating-systems
<Nokaji> I'm guessing I can set it back in 'disks' somehow
<ubuntu348> nokaji ??
<ubuntu348> what i am doing
<daftykins> ubuntu348: you installed with LVM on top of a disk with Windows on?
<ubuntu348> yes
<Nokaji> ubuntu348: sorry, I'm struggling here myself at the mo'
<ubuntu348> i install lvm optin
<daftykins> ubuntu348: what are you in right now? live session?
<ubuntu348> now ubuntu is clearly run but i don reached other system such as
<ubuntu348> linux mint or other
<Nokaji> EriC^^: I see under 'disks' that they are all "Mount Point" under /mnt/blah05938895953  - so there must be some translator somewhere that gets it to point at a real name
<daftykins> ubuntu348: ok, sounds like you wiped the disk. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<daftykins> ubuntu348: after the above command, run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<ubuntu348> ok thaks..
<ubuntu348> i will trying
<studio_> hi
<studio_> is ubuntu-next not working under virtualbox 5.0?
<studio_> i can't login on the via ui, via right Strg + F1 it is working, is there a known bug?
<daftykins> studio_: do you enter your password, then it kicks you back out?
<studio_> yes
<daftykins> studio_: test the guest session works fine
<studio_> ok, will try. i am still updating the sytem ...
<studio_> system
<studio_> hmm, got an error after updating the system. after Rebulding /usr/.../bamf-2.index ... something with pearl: BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at -e line 2.  ?
<daftykins> show it complete in a pastebin
<daftykins> we can't make much use of chopped output :)
<daftykins> but essentially any compilation isn't packaged ubuntu packages by the sounds of it
<studio_> @daftykins how to copy out that text from virtual box?
<daftykins> oh so this wasn't even a physical machine, bleh - you people need to state this when you ask for help
<daftykins> SSH?
<studio_> ok, will try that ...
<studio_> @daftykins btw. Gastzugang (Guest) is not working here :(
<daftykins> that suggests a system wide issue as opposed to an issue with your account
<k1l> i am not sure that ubuntu enxt is supposed to work in vbox at all.
<k1l> *ubuntu-next
<studio_> i am using wily-desktop-amd64.iso from 29-May-2015 under virtual box 5.0, because old vbox 4.x.x got problems with kernels higher than 3.16 ...
<daftykins> studio_: ah - we don't support wily yet. it's not final - #ubuntu+1 for that.
<studio_> @daftykins, the problem is only under ubuntu-next-desktop, but not under ubuntustudio 15.10. has it something to do with mir?
<daftykins> i didn't even think mir was in use yet, but like i said 15.10 isn't supported yet - so even if i knew i'd not be helping with it
<k1l> studio_: yes
<k1l> daftykins: its the ubuntu-next iso. that is the MIR testing iso
<studio_> @k1l, ah, ok
<daftykins> odd, i did not get that from wily-desktop-amd64.iso :)
<studio_> @k1l, is there a chance to get it work under vbox 5.0, i thought first the problem came from bbox 4.x.x ...
<studio_> vbox 4.x.x
<k1l> see the ubuntu-next team and ask them if its meant to work in vbox at all. last time i checked (some time ago) it wasnt supposed to run in vbox
<studio_> @k1l, is here a channel for ubuntu-next?
<daftykins> use !alis to find one
<MonkeyDust> studio_  #ubuntu+1
<k1l> Unity 8 fails to start without 3d graphics drivers. This means VMs like virtualbox is unlikely to work (vmware might work with the 3d driver)
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<studio_> @MonkeyDust, thanks
<jam_> hi all, I have some problem understanding how to deal with permissions, HOw can I for example give a user permission to install curl (sudo apt-get install curl) without giving him any other permissions ?
<daftykins> jam_: you can't
<Ozzelot> jam_: Exactly... That's impossible. Either he has sudo privileges or he doesn't have them.
<jam_> Ozzelot daftykins , is it not possible to edit the sudoer list or something?
<MonkeyDust> jam_  sudo visudo    <-- careful
<daftykins> jam_: what's the point? if you want someone to have a program on another host, SSH in and install it - i don't see the issue
<daftykins> why enable someone else to install a single package or set of packages, when your knowledge of them requiring them instantly means you could have provided them from the outset? :)
<Seveas> jam_: sure it's possible, syntax would be: username_here ALL=(ALL) /usr/bin/apt-get install curl
<jam_> daftykins,  The curl command was just an example,  It is for my own use on my own machine,  some command I use many times everyday, for example start my VPN server.  It should make sense that some command did not require sudo
<rajiv_> How to install ubuntu software center in linux mint environment
<jam_> ah, thanks Servas !
<jam_> ah, thanks Seveas !
<xangua> !mint | rajiv_
<ubottu> rajiv_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Seveas> jam_: to not require a password you can use username_here ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/apt-get install curl
<rajiv_> How to install refresh option in ubuntu 14.0.2
<jam_> Seveas, thanks for getting me on the right track, I will do some reading about this.
<cfhowlett> rajiv_, first you have to install ubuntu.  come back after you have done so.  mint is not supported here.
<rajiv_> Ok...
<Seveas> jam_: man sudoers
<Seveas> though that manpage is scary
<blackwc> where is libxml directory?
<blackwc> I installed libxml2-dev
<Seveas> blackwc: there is no such thing as a 'libxml directory'. What are you trying to do?
<blackwc> there should be an libxml directory with headers
<blackwc> for libxml
<Seveas> blackwc: and there is.
<blackwc> and that's where
<Seveas> why do you need to know it?
<blackwc> because I'mtrying to compile something and it cannot find it
<blackwc> but it should be in the global includes
<blackwc> will you stop answering my questions with questions?
<blackwc> if you don't know then just ignore me
<jam_> Seveas, yes and you are not alone thinking they are scary,  http://aplawrence.com/Basics/sudo.html
<Seveas> that's what pkg-config is for. The makefile of what you're trying to compile should use it to find those files.
<Seveas> blackwc: I ask questions to make sure I give the right answers. If you don't want the right answers, feel free to ignore me :)
<blackwc> where is the libxml
<blackwc> folder
<ioria> try here /usr/include/libxml2/libxml
<blackwc> ioria: it's not there
<MonkeyDust> blackwc  in /var/lib/ and /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<blackwc> actually nevermind
<blackwc> sorry guys
<blackwc> I saw in synaptic that it was installed but apparently it wasn't
<ioria> dpkg -l libxml2
<blackwc> thanks! :)
<ioria> blackwc, the lib should be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/   if you are 64 bit
<b4rnst0rm> /mode $me +x
<b4rnst0rm> /mode $me +x
<bitcoinassassin> Hi. Running fsck or e2fsck against a drive /dev/sdf and get the "Bad magic number in super-block" error message; not sure how to proceed; it's an ext4 partition;
<easyOnMe> hello people
<bitcoinassassin> hey easy
<easyOnMe> is it likely that an ubuntu laptop can get a virus or get hacked
<easyOnMe> earlier today my officemate claims that's what happened to his ubuntu laptop
<bitcoinassassin> easyOnMe: not many viruses are written against *nix OSes;
<Ozzelot> easyOnMe: Viruses are highly unlikely.
<Ozzelot> Hacking? A little more.
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, likely? no.  impossible?  no.
<bitcoinassassin> easyOnMe: hacking is another question. depends on your security, etc.
<easyOnMe> he said that his nephew used his laptop to watch porn yesterday afternoon when he was away
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, right.  the nephew ...
<bitcoinassassin> cfhowlett: funny
<easyOnMe> so just this afternoon he claims that his netbeans does not function properly
<easyOnMe> because simple stuff like control c and control v does not seemed to work properly and that his mouse cursor seems to move in the direction that he does not even wish to
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  "the nephew of a friend", how reliable is that source
<easyOnMe> that was his claim
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, well one short solution would be to  remove .netbeans from /home/$USER
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, asked and answered, then.
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, then redo his settings
<easyOnMe> he message me to come over and help him out I did not as I do not know how to help him too
<cyberalex4life> it depend also if he uses or not netbeans from ubuntu repository
<easyOnMe> the things is I do not know whether his ubuntu is compromise for one and secondly if it was I do not know how to help him other than advise him to reinstall and tell his 'nephew' not to watch porn on his laptop or better hide his laptop
<easyOnMe> thirdly, I am not sure too whether it was just netbeans that acted strangely
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, easiest thing is to: 1. create a NON-sudo user for everyday use.  2. create another normal user for him. or 3. nuke all his .config files in /home and 4. teach the "nephew" how to use the guest account so that these things don't happen again
<easyOnMe> so out of my little knowledge I came here tonight to learn a bit more about security stuff
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, hey, no reinstall! Open Nautilus then Ctrl+H to show hidden files and folders
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, then delete .netbeans
<easyOnMe> but no. 3 I am not sure if I got it completely
<easyOnMe> when you say nuke what do you mean by it
<cyberalex4life> it means remove
<cyberalex4life> delete all his personal settings every day
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: oh so you mean even if the nephew did watch porn there so long as he uses the guest account there is no way that his laptop gets compromise by whatever malware from porn sites
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, as suggested above, reset his settings.  since all settings are contained in /home/nephew'sUncle, deleting all .hidden files, logout/login will reset eEVERYthing
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, guest account gets wiped as soon as you logout.  no system changes possible from the guest account
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, kind of, Guest account has very little privilleges
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> how do I copy and all the suggestions here and email it to him
<MonkeyDust> !av | easyOnMe read this too
<ubottu> easyOnMe read this too: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<easyOnMe> all I know is control a and copy and then paste it on a gedit
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, the problem may be solved like I said :remove .netbeans from /home/[uncle] then start netbeans
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: ok I got it
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: just curious the .netbeans folder is for what
<easyOnMe> what is it similar if linux were a windows environment
<cyberalex4life> these are the settings for every program (that one is for netbeans)
<YamakasY> hi guys, this is not working in my mirror.list trusty main main/installer-amd64
<easyOnMe> oh I see
<easyOnMe> ok so thank you people for the advise I make sure it reaches him poor fella did not manage to complete his work we got some deadlines tomorrow lol
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  from wikipedia: "The NetBeans IDE is primarily intended for development in Java, but also supports other languages, in particular PHP, C/C++ and HTML5.[4]"
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, deleting theme usually means fresh netbeans install
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: what?
<easyOnMe> so if he deletes his .netbeans in the home folder that's it
<easyOnMe> he can not run netbeans anymore and he needs to reinstall it again
<easyOnMe> oh dear it is not that easy to install netbeans I mean installing netbeans is a bit tedious
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, and he'll have to redo his settings again, but if the projects folder is the same, he doesn't loose the projects
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, depending, on where netbeans is installed, that is the settings folder for his installation, if it is removed, netbeans will start new default settings as if it were just installed
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, if .netbeans is removed Netbeans will recreate it: it will be just like a fresh install
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: oh ok so if the .netbeans folder is deleted only the settings of his old netbeans are deleted but he can still run netbeans on his laptop is my understanding correct
<easyOnMe> hope that is true we need to present tomorrow
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, yup
<anomonus2015> guys we got any RTS for ubuntu ?
<anomonus2015> like Total Annihilation ?
<cfhowlett> !games | anomonus2015
<ubottu> anomonus2015: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<easyOnMe> anomonus2015: what is RTS
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, if he can manage with the actual state of netbeans, I suggest he'd keep it until tomorrow this way
<anomonus2015> Real Time Strategy lke command n conquer
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: that one I am not too sure but from the looks of it I do not think so because he wouldn't be messaging for help if he did manage to use netbeans
<easyOnMe> about the mouse cursor moving in the direction that he says he did not intend to or did not even do so
<easyOnMe> is that possible to happen on his ubuntu laptop like it was remotely controlled
<easyOnMe> he says he has no teamviewer on his laptop so remotely control is not possible yet the mouse seems to behave as if it was remotely controlled
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, again: extremely unlikely but not impossible
<cyberalex4life> well something is cracked in there for sure
<easyOnMe> man our software files are in his laptop
<easyOnMe> wait better call him now to back everything up
<cyberalex4life> cfhowlett, presuming a porn site would execute something locally ....
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: how likely is it that those files in his laptop are not copied and sent some place else
<cfhowlett> cyberalex4life, I'm trying very hard not to imagine the ways the "nephew" could have fragged the system
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: what do you mean fragged
<easyOnMe> man months of hard work might get wasted
<easyOnMe> how likely are files in his laptop to be stolen given the info I shared to all of you
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, fragged = fragmentation grenade = total destruction.  see counter-strike for reference
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> so about the files getting stolen how likely is it given the state of his laptop right now
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, I looked now at the install method for netbeans (downloaded from website), I think removing .netbeans will solve the problem
<easyOnMe> shutting the laptop I am sure will no longer cause further exposure to online theft right?
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, very unlikely I guess...
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: ok cool but is my friend's laptop totally messed up that our work files might get stolen and sent some place else
<cyberalex4life> stop the internet
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: when you say unlikely you mean 90% chance of not getting stolen
<cyberalex4life> kill wifi
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: no better yet shut it of till we reach office tomorrow
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  what's worrying you?
<easyOnMe> the files
<YamakasY> no-one running a local mirror ?
<easyOnMe> months and months of work getting stolen going places we might not know where
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, I'm not a beginner anymore, so I stay away of crazy things, I can't imagine how someone that doesn't know could destroy something
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  who would want your fiels and why?
<MonkeyDust> files*
<easyOnMe> well these were the info I got from him
<easyOnMe> those files are in development for months
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, there is an antivirus for ubuntu (actually many) clamav and clamtk (the graphical interface)
<easyOnMe> that's all i care I worked hard on it and I do not want them going to competition just because of some carelessness
<easyOnMe> anyway, I just called up and he says since this afternoon he never used his laptop anymore
<easyOnMe> any thanks people
<cyberalex4life> easyOnMe, well go with God, it's the least you can do, solve netbeans problems, see if things work
<easyOnMe> as for me I need to create a new account here where i will use for everyday work
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: ok thanks for that advise
<easyOnMe> I will keep the root password safe and as much as possible use the sudo account
<easyOnMe> that way I can secure my laptop is that correct
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, wait what?
<easyOnMe> as for mundane matters just use guest account
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  what do you think can happen?
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: no just quit worrying now
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, also, you might want to have him enabled the firewall
<easyOnMe> anyway laptop is shut down
<cyberalex4life> yeah easyOnMe what kind of secret stuff are you doing there, should we worry you'đ nuke us?
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life: lol
<easyOnMe> not really
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: no first thing tomorrow I will ask our IT guys to "educate us" further on linux
<easyOnMe> I used to work on windows environment with my development work
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  1) it's much safer than windows
<easyOnMe> I began using ubuntu early part of last year
<easyOnMe> and even until now i am still learning the ropes and plenty of things to learn and discover
<YamakasY> any apt specialist around ?
<MonkeyDust> YamakasY  ask your question and wait
<easyOnMe> the other day one guy here got a shocked of his life that I do not know that sudo reboot command on the terminal exist after one year of using linux that's how the sorry state of my knowledge in linux is
<easyOnMe> but I am continuously trying to learn as much as I a can
<YamakasY> MonkeyDust: I see that such stuff is less known
<easyOnMe> good thing this channel exist and it always rocks when it comes to knowledge sharing
<SchrodingersScat> easyOnMe: people learn new things every day, we're all teachers and students, etc.
<anomonus2015> hey guys any recommendations for a game or two that will run on ubuntu but with an old centrio duo laptop with intel graphics and 3 gb ram ?
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life cfhowlett and Monekydust thanks for the advise
<easyOnMe> kudos to you fellas
<MonkeyDust> anomonus2015  #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, reading full circle magazine is like a free ubuntu seminar.  www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks man
<easyOnMe> cool
<easyOnMe> SchrodingersScat: yup
<kudos> No
<easyOnMe> thanks
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, happy2help!
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  and yes, linux has inconveniences too
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: least the inconveniences does not compromise security
<easyOnMe> like you all say linux are less likely to get attacked by viruses
<Guest57> Where do I go about downloading sources for custom roms for android?
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  if you encounter a virus, share it with as many online linux magazines as you can
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, netbeans does his own updates from time to time, what if the updates bring some new stuff that aren't compatible with the old ones
<easyOnMe> but one cool thing in linux is that you can get upgrades for free
<cfhowlett> Guest53037, ask #android
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: well so far since I used netbeans for two years now I have yet to encounter netbeans going haywire
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, or maybe, when closed, something got corrupted, not closing nicely?
<easyOnMe> my friends predicament just sounds so weird though
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: well that one I am not too surely and I am also not too sure how he closes his netbeans
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, I had problems from time to time with libreoffice, not with netbeans, as I remember
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  do you always talk that much?
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: I just happen to get enthuse by the discussion that's all
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, this is the moment we are redirected to #ubuntu-offtopic
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: ok no problem
<easyOnMe> see guys later
<OhYash> Hi, I have a little question. My laptop's HDD is very slow (wasnt super slow when I got it) but now it is. Also, it has some VERY good number of badsectors. Bootup takes around 40 seconds. All browsers take forever to show up n baaically everything is very slow. But it works so is there any way I can speed it up without buying a new one?
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: are you doing software development stuff
<cfhowlett> OhYash, your hdd is failing.  it WILL fail at the worst possible moment.  plan ahead
<mguy> OhYash: no, and it would sound like you should replace it ASAP
<xangua> Mmm I just turn off secureboot, but it enables back :/ I'm new to this UEFI thing
<cyberalex4life_> OhYash, I have non working anymore kind of laptop that behaves the same in this matter (it doesn't start always though)
<OhYash> I have around 114000 bad sectors (as 'gnome-disks' says)
<Leonitus> ohYash: get a solid state hard drive and you won't regret it
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, not quite, or not yet, I still have to solve problems for my study at university, that's all, and tried in time all kind of crazy stuff
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: oh ok
<cyberalex4life_> OhYash, it's time to change your hdd at least...
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: have you tried software development before
<OhYash> I cant buy a new HDD/SSD before 6months :(
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, I did my dizertation for faculty in netbeans, so some stuff I also know
<Leonitus> OhYash: bummer
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: have you tried software development before
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: you mean you use netbeans like a word processor/
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, python has 2 complete programming courses available at python.org
<b4rnst0rm> exit
<cyberalex4life_> nopf, I actualy did some encryption visual app in java
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: no I am asking you if you did programming before
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, a bit.  not really my thing.
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: oh ok
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok thanks so you are more into web server admin kind of stuff
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, now I'm learning some sdl in eclipse an C
<xangua> So I just enabled Legacy mode, select to save an exit, try to boot from usb stick and get the message "secure boot forbids loading module", go to check UEFI settings and secure boot is enabled back. any suggestion apreciated.
<cyberalex4life_> easyOnMe, I didn't do enterprise stuff though, learned a bit of here, a bit of there
<cyberalex4life_> xangua, how did you do your USB?
<cyberalex4life_> the stick...
<easyOnMe> cyberalex4life_: oh so you are more into hard core languages
<easyOnMe> for me I am more into web development
<easyOnMe> reason I ask is I just trying my luck whether you had experience in web development
<xangua> cyberalex4life_: after disabling secure boot and enable legacy, rebooted, pressed esc key, selected boot options and selected my usb stick (grub 2 on it, multiboot, Ubuntu, Xubuntu)
<easyOnMe> got some issues on my head right now that need asnwers
<easyOnMe> answers
<welldone> hello
<xangua> Goint to disable this fasboot option in Windows
<cyberalex4life_> xangua, legacy meaning non UEFI?
<cyberalex4life_> xangua, and Ubuntu with Unetbootin or startup disk creator?
<xangua> I'm new to this, can I boot with Ubuntu and secureboot¿ cyberalex4life_, going to try in a few minutes and I was reading that I may need the 64bit build since I only have 32 on this sticks
<cyberalex4life_> xangua, well I even heard that someone bought a laptop and could not Windows 7 on it, only 8 (crazy)
<cyberalex4life_> put..
<Leonitus> Hey everyone, I'm using xfce4 and I'm having an odd problem with my mouse. In my firefox window, my cursor is black, and in my desktop, my cursor is white. Is there a way for my cursor to be just black?
<YamakasY> err this is annoying
<YamakasY> it doesn't download the installerfiles at all
<Galaxiality> g
<snkcld> i have an i7, kernel 4.1, using the intel pstate driver. all of a sudden, powertop shows that each core has a max of 900mhz... does this possibly mean ive fried my proc sufficiently that it wont report higher clock speeds?
<snkcld> or is it possible this is simply a software issue, and that i need to configure something to turn on those higher speeds? i didnt change _anything_ since yesterday. im thinking i overheated the machine and that now it doesnt want to enable those speeds >_<
<snkcld> would the kernel log say anything like "1.2ghz disabled due to blah blah" ?
<tonyt> if you fried your proc, the machine wont start
<tonyt> it either works or it dont
<snkcld> well, i dont mean fried it to that degree
<snkcld> i just mean that it overheated and so the processor has shut off that capability
<snkcld> iirc, its intelligent enough to do that
<YamakasY> it seems that you need to rsync the netinstaller filer
<YamakasY> *files
<amicrawler> oin
<snkcld> interesting, soon as i echo performance > scaling_governor, the speeds are shown in powertop
<amicrawler> can't boot from usb 15.04 64bit
<amicrawler> giving me errors
<amicrawler> it format to fat32
<amicrawler> getting errors no grub or boot splash
<snkcld> but its still never going above 800 mhz
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | amicrawler, either your ubuntu.iso is bad or your USB failed.  verify with md5sum
<ubottu> amicrawler, either your ubuntu.iso is bad or your USB failed.  verify with md5sum: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<amicrawler> humm
<amicrawler> i got it from ubunut 15.04
<laz> hey how can solution this http://askubuntu.com/questions/224866/does-lvm-option-delete-existing-operating-systems
<laz> plz help me
<lazbiyo> heyy how can solution this http://askubuntu.com/questions/224866/does-lvm-option-delete-existing-operating-systems
<lazbiyo> plz help me
<YamakasY> anyone an idea how to manage this with apt-mirror ? /ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
<YamakasY> or the whole installer-amd64 ?
<AppAraat> hi, I want to run a script at startup as root (before user logs in). I am referring to this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/290099/how-to-run-a-script-during-boot-as-root - but I don't have /etc/rc2.d on my 14.04 install.
<peelback> *   s   !   J   _   u   @   c    *   V   ]   R   P   w   X   K    k   F   3   f   B   q   B   7    o   8   $   J   {   "   E   E    0   s   Y   Z   _   '       ~    A   f   s   g   A
<peelback> n   p   +    ,   (   J   .   V   #   o   v
<peelback> {   c   "       [   /   0   |       R   {   L   %   (      E    <   :   +   c   |   M   b   C    7   O   d   O   R   g   ,   ]    |   '   S       d      d   :    %   :      N   ~
<peelback>     a   p    V       S   e   q   %   3   ^
<peelback> E   9   n   I   b   %   ]   L    `   l   /   "   s   z   :   /    j   ^   a   x   !   m   s   -       a   J   Q   *   s   }   p    a   >   *   l   F   S   _   L    `   N   t   e   /
<peelback> {   ?   r    f   ~      ?   )   -   <
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | peelback
<ubottu> peelback: Please don't spam
<DJones> peelback: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<peelback> E   x   q   L   T   O   1   g    $   X   R   -   V   e   )   Y    j   R   t   t   :   V   a       M   %   }   I   ]   w   g   B    #   2   _      "   2          B   (   N   ,   )   {
<peelback>   M   0    U   f   D      W   R   A   ]
<peelback> _   m   +   L   _      d   &    c   }   m   /   8   d   B   S       ?          {   )   A   #    B   v   /   K   L   V   J   r    9      F      2   v   M   >    H   a   V   ]   +
<peelback> x   l   c    p   x   ?   }   T   /   :
<peelback> !op SchrodingersCat is giving sexual advances in #ubuntu
<peelback> ]   K   k   u   7   S   S   I       !   M   z   m   \   J   k    :       u   c      .   n   H       w   /   /   e   y   u   -    4   u   "   z   '      7   z    o   q   `       "   y   "
<peelback> 6    J   B      "   b   V   u   ,
<peelback> !op | SchrodingersCat is giving sexual advances in #ubuntu
<ubottu> SchrodingersCat is giving sexual advances in #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<felina> What in the world just happend? o.O
<AppAraat> would it also suffice if I add the script to @reboot as cronjob? I have /home encrypted and script is located there.
<regedit> lol it SchrodingersScat i think you triggered it on yourself instead of peelback
<AppAraat> felina: guy came in here spamming and made it harder for people who ask real support questions in this channel.
<regedit> also  please help! my mouse doesnt move anymore :( what's the magic command to reset it?
<regedit> i can scroll and even right click, just movement doesnt work
<AppAraat> try going to other TTYs. Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F7
<regedit> yes i can
<regedit> what command can i invoke there?
<regedit> i am maneuvering with great difficulties with keyboard meanwhile, really dont want to lose my session here...
<czert> Hi....Is here anybody,who speak czech?
<AppAraat> regedit: not sure what command you should issue. Usually mouse glitches were switched by temporarily switching to/from TTYs.
<amicrawler> any super nerds in this room
<regedit> not helping..
<amicrawler> or sys admins
<DJones> !cz | czert
<ubottu> czert: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<lazbiyo> hey anyone plz heplme http://askubuntu.com/questions/224866/does-lvm-option-delete-existing-operating-systems
<amicrawler> where do i paste a png to  can people can see what is going in
<amicrawler> ubunut is acting weird
<lazbiyo> ihave thsi problem..how can solve
<amicrawler> where can i paste my png to
<SchrodingersScat> regedit: ops seem to have it under control
<amicrawler> this is what im getting http://picpaste.com/ziFDnebb.png
<amicrawler> can any body help me with is
<amicrawler> i think x is messed up
<AppAraat> Why on earth is this not working? http://apaste.info/NGN
<AppAraat> it completes the wpa part, but not the dhclient part
<squinty> amicrawler,  fwiw, from that screen shot it would appear I had a similar problem after doing a 14.04 -> 15.04 upgrade.  For me personally it was quicker and easier to just reinstall 14.04 rather than spend a lot of time trying to track down the problem
<OerHeks> amicrawler, you again ... with that old screenshot ..
<OerHeks> LoLz
<broman> can someone help me? im trying to run vmware but im getting "C header files matching your running kernel were not found.  Refer to your distribution's documentation for installation instructions." error
<Tekkkz> Hello
<AppAraat> figured it out, that wpa_supplicant stays in the shell, so I did -B to run it in background. Afterwards it waited and completed the dhclient command :)
<AppAraat> and a marry day to you Tekkkz !
<AppAraat> ehm, *merry :)
<Tekkkz> how to make following expression with the default calculator: log_2 (100)
<Tekkkz> so the logarithmus to the base of 2
<baja> hi i am not able to move windows in my desktop can anyone help me please
<Marezz> Hello folks
<Marezz> How does Ubuntu 15.04 behave with AMD GPU's? More specifically R9 270x?
<Marezz> I am interested in installing it and would like to game on it
<baja> examlple my xchat window is stuck i cant move it
<baja> anyone?i am using creative studio
<AppAraat> damniiiiit
<baja> ....
<AppAraat> why does this script not give me wifi at boot? http://apaste.info/GPl
<baja> its sunday no help
<ImNew> Hey
<trism> Tekkkz: hmm, not seeing a built in command, but you can always do: ln(x)/ln(2)
<Tekkkz> yeah i got it already, thx
<baja> hi i am not able to move windows in my desktop can anyone help me please
<anomonus2015> ok guys do any of you game on linux ?
<twocarlo> baja: hold powe button until it restarts by itself
<twocarlo> *power
<baja> /?
<baja> shutdown
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015: As far as gaming is concerned, I'm pretty much just using emulators.
<anomonus2015> :/ hmmm i dont need new games as im on an old laptop with intel graphics chip
<anomonus2015> what emulators you use ?
<baja> carlo
<twocarlo> baja:what?
<baja> you want me shutdown
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015: Dolphin and PCSX.
<twocarlo> baja:can you move the windows now?
<ImNew> can any of you guys/women help me.....
<squinty> ImNew,  !ask
<squinty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015: Not sure if Dolphin will work for you at all, but PCSX might if you use OpenGL... It works on my old Pentium D machine with a Radeon X600, so give that a try.
<twocarlo> baja:just logoff and logon again
<ImNew> everytime i start up Ubuntu it says "error occured" any help....
<anomonus2015> hmmm ive a core 2 duo centrino with intell chip ! i can forget it
<Ozzelot> Dolphin I imagine is more demanding, using that on my Phenom II X4 with GeForce GT720 with ocassional lag in Zelda: The Wind Waker.
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015: Maybe fceux (NES) or Kega Fusion (Sega Master System and Genesis) would work... I ran them on my Atom netbook with GMA X3100, no issues at all.
<Ozzelot> Basically, old console emulators should run fine.
<ImNew> ?
<squinty> !details > squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<xangua> chrono trigger/chrono cross o/
<Ozzelot> PCSX - worth a try; runs on the netbook, but won't get over like 30fps in FF7... But the GMA3150 is really damn low; you'll probably have the GMA950, which is stronger.
<squinty> !details > ImNew
<ubottu> ImNew, please see my private message
<baja> nothing happened@carlo
<baja> @carlo it shutdown and restarted
<twocarlo> baja:just logoff and logon again
<Ozzelot> Ahem, that damn thing of mine has a 3150. My bad. ^^
<baja> i have but nothing
<baja> im using creative studio
<baja> i cant move any window even xchat
<ImNew> every time i turn on my system it says "System Error Ocurred"
<gcbirzan_> how is one supposed to debug his X (and therfore his xubuntu) not starting after installing fglrx?
<squinty> baja,  should probably ask in creative studio related channel then.
<anomonus2015> Ozzelot, IM MORE INTO ADVENTRE games or rpg so hopefully not too much gpu power necessary
<gcbirzan_> I want to be dropped in a shell after it fails to start. how do I do that?
<Lazik> gcbirzan_ you can try ctrl+shift+f2
<gcbirzan_> there's nos hell there,t hough.
<ImNew> hey squinty i've sent you personal message
<gcbirzan_> or, well, no login either.
<baja> anyone can help. all my windows are not moving ever since i started ubuntu creative studio
<Lazik> gcbirzan_ try like f1, f3, f4, ..., nothing?
<baja> is it a problem with os?
<Lazik> u ctrl+alt+f_x *
<baja> lazik??
<baja> lazik:
<Lazik> baja: i said ctrl+shift+f2, but it's actually ctrl+alt+f2
<squinty> !pm | ImNew
<ubottu> ImNew: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<baja> lazik:
<baja> what is it supposed to do?
<gcbirzan_> Lazik: Nope. Nothing. I can't try it right now, on this computer. But, not my first rodeo or whatever. it's still showing me the upstart stuff, cannot get to a shell from there
<squinty> ImNew,  channel proceedure is to ask before pm'ing any participant.  personally i do not pm
<DjPleata> !ops
<StilDeVIata> !ops
<AsVreaSaBeau> !ops
<dfsd> !ops
<SfmaBuci> !ops
<TuMaPLaci> !ops
<FaraNr1> !ops
<trengaru> !ops
<Cin`TeCrede> !ops
<cosssmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ImNew> help please, every time i start up my System it says "System Error Occured"
<gcbirzan_> weee.
<ImNew> wtf
<squinty> ImNew,  i had similar to your problem after doing an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04  (seemed to be nautilus (Files) related.  as I was also experiencing other buglets I just reinstalled 14.04
<Ozzelot> anomonus2015: I won't help with native games much... Like I say, my thing is mostly emulators. If you're into RPGs, I can recommend the entire Final Fantasy series, if you haven't played the hell out ouf that stuff yet. But that's about all I can do.
<Lazik> upgrades... lol... never... do... that
<ImNew> squinty, im on 14.04?
<squinty> ImNew,  might be an idea for you to read the channel rules.  no swearing including acroyms is not allowed here
<ImNew> sorry....
<Ozzelot> It's spread across a wide range of consoles, many of which you would be able to emulate (the 8bit/16bit era), so that's a possibility.
<ImNew> squinty, im on 14.04
<squinty> Lazik,  done them before without any problems.
<Lazik> not me
<Ozzelot> And adventures - if you like point-and-click adventure games, install ScummVM and Beneath a Steel Sky. Was able to play on a 2004 Celeron M laptop with some very, very ancient Intel graphics without any problems.
<squinty> ImNew,  have you tried updating to see if that clears the problem.  if it is a new install I personally would just try another install to see if the problem persists first though
<ImNew> squinty, how do i update?
<baja> @carlo
<squinty> ImNew,  look in your menu for Software and Updates
<ImNew> okay
<baja> help
<baja> help
<baja> i cant move my windows on my desktop
<OerHeks> baja,  ask in #ubuntu-studio
<sl1rpy> isn't app-devel the best channel to get advice on application development?
<ImNew> squinty, im installing a new update...
<baja> squinty :)
<ImNew> squinty, my software is updated shall i restart my pc?
<Guest77348> hi ! I have a problem with ubuntu 14.04 lts and I updated it to the last updates, it asked me to reboot, so I did, after reboot I loged in and few minutes 1-2 minutes after everithing froze ! no mouse,no alt f2, no hdd usge nothing ! any ideas ?
<squinty> ImNew, might be an idea to see if the error message is generated again
<Guest77348> so ?
<Lazik> Guest77348 sounds like gnome fucking up
<Ozzelot> Guest77348: Are you using any 3rd-party graphics drivers? This sometimes happened to me when I installed the Nvidia drivers using their run file... I had to reboot into recovery mode and reinstall it. Then everything was fine. Until the next kernel or graphics or X-related update.
<OerHeks> Guest77348, check the logs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash#log_files
<OerHeks> Lazik, please watch your language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<Guest77348> well I have intel graphics card !
<Lazik> my sorry samantha
<Marezz> hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 and updated it and then I have installed steam. when I try to run it, nothing happens. When I run it from terminal I get this: https://bpaste.net/show/597c1c3459eb
<Marezz> Can someone please help me
<Ozzelot> Guest77348: Then it would be Gnome... doing what Lazik said. :D
<Guest77348> and how do I fix it ?
<OerHeks> Marezz, better try #ubuntu-steam, those guys are specialists
<Marezz> OerHeks, I will, thanks for letting me know :)
<OerHeks> Guest77348, fix what? did you check the logs for a clue?
<Lazik> Guest77348 maybe try to change to xfce or something else
<Lazik> or go annoy the devs with your problem, happens to me often in gnome with ubuntu
<owen1> ubuntu 15.04. wirless headphones are connected but i can't hear anything when i test the sound.
<owen1> any ideas?
<xangua> owen1: did you open your sound settings ans selected your headphone output¿
<owen1> xangua: yup. and tried the 'test sound' button.
<Marezz> How come my Firefox plays only 360p via html5 player?
<Marezz> I dont even have options for higher res in the player
<xangua> Marezz: depends on the video, ask Youtube
<Guest77348> ok so any other chanels, where I can bug some nerds with my problem ? :D
<xangua> owen1: what if you try to add your headphones again? I remember when I added mines there were two options
<Marezz> xangua, It doesnt depend on the video, when I try to play the same video on windows, I get full 1080p but here only 360p :(
<Lazik> Guest77348 well you can pastebin your /var/log/xorg.log
<owen1> xangua: pair again? i'll try it
<xangua> Guest77348: you'll probably get not help with that kind of expresions
<Guest77348> oh sory !
<Zweii> Hello all
<cuddylier> Anyone know the cause of this crash? http://i.spartanhost.net/Er5MCoWd.png
<owen1> xangua: i re-paired it. it didn't help
<AppAraat> so suppose I encrypted the /home dir. How do I "unencrypt" that. So basically move to an unencrypted /home dir forever.
<kostkon> Marezz, http://www.ghacks.net/2013/10/27/youtube-videos-firefox-1080p/
<Lazik> cuddylier : do you have 2 cpus?
<cuddylier> Yes
<Lazik> cuddylier : that's what f***ing up
<cuddylier> One of them is dead or messed up or something?
<Lazik> my guess would be not supported
<tuxus> hello
<cuddylier> Oh, it is a Dell node that has 2 x L5520 in it, works fine for months on end then suddenly crashes.
<OerHeks> Lazik, WHY ? ..
<Zweii> Hello all. My goal is to connect to my account on Shodan.io. I wrote a script but it doesn't make me logged in. I got headers, data etc. from Chrome's tools developer ("curl URL").
<Zweii>  Here the code with html results + html form code : http://pastebin.com/Y80vCUwD
<Zweii> thanks for the help
<Lazik> cuddylier New kernel?
<OerHeks> Lazik, i asked you about your language...
<cuddylier> Lazik: Have I updated recently or are you saying I should? I haven't updated since I did the first install about a year ago.
<Ozzelot> OerHeks: He's censoring it...
<squinty> still not allowed here
<Lazik> cuddylier: weird, maybe it died?
<OerHeks> Ozzelot, even that is unwanted behaviour here, read the channel rules please
<cuddylier> Lazik: After a reboot, the two CPUs always work flawlessly and show up and are usable so it's weird, no different this time.
<OerHeks> cuddylier, what kernel ?
<cuddylier> OerHeks: 3.11.0-15-generic
<OerHeks> cuddylier, 12.04.4?
<cuddylier> Says it's from 30th January 2014
<OerHeks> maybe time to upgrade ..
<cuddylier> Yes 12.04
<cuddylier> I guess that is one option yes..
<OerHeks> i wish we could go straight away to the fixed 4.2 ...
 * bobbe doesn't know how to use condoms
<Fuchs> bobbe: wrong channel for that, I'm pretty sure
<bobbe> Whoopsie
<Marezz> Can anyone help me with Steam problem? #ubuntu-steam is a ghost town :(
<kostkon> Marezz, just ask
<wileee> Marezz, Outline the issue for help from the channel.
<Marezz> kostkon, I have freshly installed Ubuntu 15.04, I updated the system and then I installed Steam, when I try to run it by clicking on the icon, nothing happens. When I run it from the terminal, I get this output: https://bpaste.net/show/597c1c3459eb
<breno_> can someone help me? im trying to run vmware but im getting "C header files matching your running kernel were not found.  Refer to your distribution's documentation for installation instructions." error
<bekks> vmware is a company, not a product.
<kostkon> Marezz, http://askubuntu.com/questions/614422/problem-with-installing-steam-on-ubuntu-15-04/614458#614458
<bekks> breno_: Can you tell us which Ubuntu you are using, whats the exact error when you try to run/install what exactly?
<Ozzelot> bekks: Yeah, then we would be Canonical support here. ^^
<bekks> Ozzelot: Something like that - but do we know what Canonical does, besides Ubuntu? :)
<breno_> bekks, sorry.. ubuntu 14 vmware workstation...
<breno_> 11
<bekks> breno_: Which Ubuntu 14?
<breno_> 04
<bekks> breno_: And which VMware Workstation?
<breno_> 11
<bekks> And whats the exact, full, unchanged error in a pastebin?
<breno_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/pAdRdnHd
<bekks> breno_: And whats the complete output before and after?
<Ozzelot> bekks: Plots world domination schemes, possibly.
<bekks> Ozzelot: Then who is Pinky? :D
<breno_> bekks, im reinstalling it give me a minute :)
<kostkon> breno_, you probably need to install hte kernel headers.  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<breno_> kostkon, i already did it
<breno_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/fv0YLE88
<Klompz> hello, for now only just a question, at a later time i will get into the advice/help/etc part, for now i only like to know this: are files recoverably after this situation: selecting a bunch of torrents in utorrent for deletion (rightclick-delete torrentfile and data), forgetting to deselect one. All that was on my laptop ends up in Trash, except the one which i forgot to deselect, which was located on my external hdd. that was a big fol
<Klompz> der with loads of files.
<Lazik> breno_: try this: sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all
<Klompz> btw, i'm using lubuntu 14.04
<breno_> Lazik, gcc and kernel headers must be installed
<kostkon> breno_, ok
<Guest33833> hallo
<Guest33833> can someone help me?
<breno_> kostkon, i do have gcc and kernel headers installed
<bekks> breno_: Thats some log file. I asked you for the full, unchanged output of the command producing the error message you get.
<kostkon> breno_, build-essential or just gcc?
<bekks> Guest33833: Not without askig a question first.
<breno_> bekks, it's that first pastebin.. its all the error i get
<breno_> kostkon, both
<kostkon> breno_, ok
<Guest33833> i need help please
<bekks> breno_: Which command are you running? Whats the FULL output of that command?
<bekks> !help | Guest33833
<ubottu> Guest33833: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest33833> sorry
<breno_> bekks, im running a sudo vmware and all the output is that i sent you
<wileee> Klompz, theoretically yes, how long ago was this and how big is that external?
<Klompz> wileee, bout 30 minutes ago now and the external is 1.5 tb
<carnassial> hello
<Guest33833> i installed xubuntu and after i installed ap-hotspot, i get to run ap-hotspot, but when i try to connect my mobile phone to the hotspot, i don't get this
<Guest33833> how can i get this?
<bekks> breno_: "sudo vmware" is not a valid command for installing VMware Workstation. Can you please just be precise?
<OerHeks> Klompz, open nautilus, go to your external hdd, do you see fresh items in your Trash appear ?
<wileee> Klompz, used generally is testdisk but this is a advanced tool and you can loose everything with it, I would call it a learning situation honestly.
<breno_> bekks, its already installed
<darwin_> asdf
<breno_> bekks, my problem is running it not installing it
<bekks> breno_: Your problem is installing it correctly so you can run it without errors.
<wileee> Klompz, Learning in that knowe what your doing and have backups.
<kostkon> Klompz, make sure you select Edit-> View Hidden Files first
<breno_> bekks, lol... ok
<roiker> JOIN
<breno_> bekks, i downloaded a 64 vmware workstation (.bundle file)
<roiker> ERIKA
<breno_> and issued a sudo sh vmware.bundle
<Klompz> OerHeks, the ext. hdd has a trashfolder which has subfolders expunged, files and info, but nothing ever ends up in there after deleting in utorrent, which is not a problem btw, except for this times
<breno_> bekks, the installation ran smoothly: http://pastebin.com/TZ8YZtrc
<Lazik> breno_ try this http://pastebin.com/E51pwPkH
<minas114> Hello. When my laptop is not connected to a power source, the colors seem to "blur". the contrast is not so good. I guess this is to save power, but how can I disable it?
<Klompz> kostkon, i have hiddenfiles showing by default
<cain-pol> minas144 answer my personal message
<bekks> breno_: Well, thats not version 11 of VMware Workstation. Thats version 8.
<wileee> !pm | cain-pol
<ubottu> cain-pol: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<breno_> Lazik, no help from it
<breno_> bekks, ops.. sorry my fault
<breno_> i got confused
<cain-pol> !pm minas144 hey
<ubottu> cain-pol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> minas114,  go into system settings, power
 * Klompz 's thinking about geting IRL help
<minas114> OerHeks, yes?
<Klompz> okay, thanx for your time, people
<bekks> breno_: So you are changing ot editing output/commands before putting them into a pastebin.
<breno_> bekks, no, im not
<bekks> breno_: I cant help you when having to ask you five times for a single output.
<broman> bekks, i am not changing the output, mate!
<broman> bekks, the only wrong information i gave you was about the vmware version
<minas114> OerHeks, there's no such option...
<bazhang> try #vmware broman
<Binho_hinri> Tem brazuka aquu?
<broman> ok
<OerHeks> minas114, no powersaving options?
<Binho_hinri> Brazuka aqui?
<bazhang> !br | Binho_hinri
<ubottu> Binho_hinri: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bekks> broman: VMware Workstation 8 went out of support in 2013. It is dead.
<OerHeks> minas114, i see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/550311/power-presets-ubuntu-14-04
<minas114> OerHeks, me too
<minas114> OerHeks, if I press the "screen brightness" link, I go to "brightness and lock". The "dim screen to save power" is unticked
<OerHeks> minas114, strange, then it should work as of you were on powersupply
<cain-pol> minas114, it might be your graphics card...
<minas114> OerHeks, that one I think is for when the laptop is not touched for some minutes
<OerHeks> minas114,  "The dim screen to save power" should be the one AFAIK
<kostkon> minas114, can you adjust the brightness in general using the fn keys?
<minas114> kostkon, yes
<kostkon> minas114, then while on battery try to adjust it again when it dims and then conenect it to AC and disconnect it right after and see if it remembers the brightness levels
<minas114> kostkon, it does not "dim". The brightness is the same. What changes is the contrast of the colours
<kostkon> minas114, in theory you can set different levels for each occasion / status
<grizzlee> bonjour, y a t il quelqu'un pour répondre a une petite question formatage disque dur sous xubuntu svp?
<kostkon> !fr | grizzlee
<ubottu> grizzlee: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mick27> hey folks,
<SchrodingersScat> howdy
<mick27> where do I find the file to change the config and allow the root login via ssh in 14.04
<bekks> !root | mick27
<ubottu> mick27: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grizzlee> Bonjour, y aurait il quelqu'un pour résoudre un petit problème de formatage disque dur externe sous xubuntu?
<mick27> I googled it for a while now and can't seem to find the answer
<mick27> bekks, I landed there but can't seem to find the answer
<SchrodingersScat> mick27: !root, but ssh would be sshd, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mick27> I usually am able to get my root back
<mick27> just the ssh login is configured in some way that I can bypass
<SchrodingersScat> why can you not just login as user with sudo privilege?
<mick27> cause for that one task I have I can't use sudo
<mick27> :-/
<bekks> Which task?
<SchrodingersScat> logging in as root?
<mick27> one that need to be done via ssh and with root
<Ozzelot> mick: sudo su
<bekks> mick27: And which task is it...?
<SchrodingersScat> sudo -i also works for me, idk if that's recommended or not.
<mick27> I know how to get into root lol
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, that is the ubuntu way, yes
<mick27> ubuntu is configured to forbid the root login via ssh, which I need
<mick27> bekks: some stuff irrelevant here
<OerHeks> mick27, see the comment of SchrodingersScat , you will need tho set that on the server side
<bekks> mick27: Pretty relevant, since using the root account directly isnt necessary at all.
<SchrodingersScat> and then probably service openssh-server restart
<mick27> bekks: here it is, I run a mixed servers setup where all the non-root users are the same and for now I can't go and have individual login on each box
<bekks> mick27: And which task requires you to be root, directly?
<mick27> bekks: some install script
<bekks> mick27: And what exactly happens when running it using sudo?
<samgoody> I have this command in a bash file: inotifywait …. while..; do …. done.
<mick27> doesn't matter how I run it, it tries to log via root to install stuff
<samgoody> This bash file is called @reboot by cron, and is supposed to run the inotifywait command on every item in a long list
<samgoody> However, since inotifywait stays open waiting for a response, it never gets to the second item on the list
<samgoody> I assume the thing I need to do is nohup inotifywait &. But that does not seem to be working for me
<samgoody> Can anyone who knows bash help me a bit?
<samgoody> Here is my failed attempt
<samgoody> http://pastie.org/10301333
<samgoody> Just tell me where to put the commands, or what commands should have been put, so that it doesn't wait for the terminal with the output (I assume that is the way this should be handled)
<samgoody> Also, is there a difference between $var and ${var} in bash? Also, are vars case-sensitive?
<Marezz> I have 3 options in additional drivers, 1 opensource, 2 fglrx-updates and 3 fglrx
<Marezz> which one to use?
<Marezz> of the proprietary I mean
<squinty> samgoody,  might have better success in #bash channel
<OerHeks> Marezz, try the updates, if that does not work, the regular fglrx
<OerHeks> or be safe and go for the regular.
<samgoody> OK, thanks
<Marezz> OerHeks, Gonna try updates :)
<samgoody> http://pastie.org/10301333#6
<samgoody> oops
<hard_partizan> vsem privet
<CiPi> Hello
<CiPi> gpointing-device-settings
<CiPi> An X error occurred. The error was BadAtom (invalid Atom parameter).
<hard_partizan> a kak tut pisat na RU
<CiPi> Anyone have an idea?
<CiPi> My touchpad is not working anymore.
<CiPi> After i updated xorg
<wileee> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<wileee> CiPi, ^^^^ maybe a look here while you wait. ;)
<bazhang> !ru | hard_partizan
<ubottu> hard_partizan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CiPi> wileee, where man?
<CiPi> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<wileee> CiPi, Ah, you got it.
<CiPi> cool
<ks> how do I know what causes load average to be above 12?
<CiPi> AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<CiPi> Can`t change it...
<CiPi> Don`t know what happened after xorg update....everything else is working just fine.
<wileee> CiPi, Don't forget a full context, hardly understandable as of now.
<neutrinomass> Hello. I'm developing a screen-scraping application that needs to continuously take screenshots of the screen. I want to run multiple instances of it, but I only have one screen. Is this possible without virtualisastion?
<CiPi> The program 'synclient' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<CiPi> apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<CiPi> The mouse licks are working
<CiPi> Only the trackpad is not working
<bazhang> neutrinomass, like a frame by frame vid capture?
<neutrinomass> bazhang: I have a full screen firefox instance open and the scraper runs in the background. So firefox must be display the page for the scraper to take screenshots of it.
<bazhang> open to what neutrinomass
<neutrinomass> bazhang: a webpage
<bazhang> yes, its a website/page browser neutrinomass
<bazhang> not the info I needed neutrinomass
<neutrinomass> bazhang: what do you want to know?
<bazhang> neutrinomass, youtube or other video? or what
<wolfieorama> hi guys
<neutrinomass> bazhang: it's a flash webpage that displays some info that I scrape
<sl1rpy> okay this is kinda annoying... im trying to resizze the terminal but it shrinks to only show like 2 lines
<wolfieorama> having trouble with my wifi realtek 8723be ubunti 14.04 tried almost everythiing possible any ideas
<bazhang> barring further details being given no idea how to support or advise on that neutrinomass
<sl1rpy> using ubuntu 15.04.... it looks like its a theming issue
<sl1rpy> because the font doesnt look good until i change to a cusstom font
<neutrinomass> bazhang: I just want to scrape multiple sites in parallel. So currently I spawn a virtual machine for each website and launch firefox and the scraping script in the virtual machine. However this isn't a scalable solution, since my hardware can support only a few vms.
<wolfieorama> anyone who can help with wifi on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit realtek drivers
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, lots of issues with that wifi device https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1296591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296591 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "RTL8188EE [10ec:8179] and RTL8723BE [10ec:b723] have MSI compatibility issue" [Medium,Fix released]
<wileee> wolf_mozart, What have you done so far exactly.
<bazhang> !wifi | wolfieorama have a read first
<ubottu> wolfieorama have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wileee> wolfieorama, what have you exactly done so far
<bazhang> scrape what neutrinomass ?
<sl1rpy> anyone heard of the terminal not sizing to the window size i want when trying to resize?
<wileee> wolf_mozart, Soory.
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, see the last post::: http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<ks> what's good strategy to find a cause of bottleneck in my php-fpm script running on ubuntu? here's a link to some benchmarks http://paste.ubuntu.com/11905825/
<wolfieorama> i have tried all possible recommended way on the forum
<neutrinomass> bazhang: I take screenshots of the screen, which I then process. That's what I mean by 'scraping'.
<wileee> wolfieorama, check the link given you, that was why I asked exactly.
<bazhang> neutrinomass, yes I am very aware of the term scraping, my query goes to the nature of the precise items on the aforemention webpages being scraped
<sl1rpy> how many times do i have to ask a question until someone sees it that can answer it?
<wileee> sl1rpy, no mean on that.
<bazhang> !patience | sl1rpy
<ubottu> sl1rpy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wolfieorama> wileee, i am  checking all the doc just incase i hadnt seen them earlier .
<sl1rpy> bazhang, idk how to search my problem tho
<wileee> wolfieorama, did you see the link to  http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<wolfieorama> i have already tried this sudo apt-get install kernel-headers build-essential git and didnt fix it
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, also my last post? echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<bazhang> you want a set terminal size
<wolfieorama> this didnt work as well http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, oke, then the bug is still there :-(
<wolfieorama> this too didnt work http://askubuntu.com/questions/607339/rtl8723be-bluetooth-does-not-work
<wileee> wolfieorama, Last post, you actually have a great helper trying to help you, stop look and answer.
<neutrinomass> bazhang: share prices, why does it matter?
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, checking your advice now, is that to do with power settings ?
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, you already tried that post, you said ..
<bazhang> neutrinomass, were it a video. my advice would differ
<sl1rpy> bazhang, i guess its a problem with the theme engine of the theme i was using... switched to a different theme and the resize is fine
<neutrinomass> bazhang: no, it's just a flash thing that auto updates itself, and I scrape it regularly
<wolfieorama> i have just tried this  echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, do i need a reboot
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, i have done the echo , is there need to reboot for it to take full effect wifi still off
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, no, restart of your networking, sudo service networking restart
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, no fix
<onlyonemac> ok...
<onlyonemac> i have a software modem
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<onlyonemac> which i have just set up
<onlyonemac> and whenever i answer the modem
<onlyonemac> (with "ata")
<bazhang> one line please onlyonemac
<onlyonemac> the cpu hangs
<wolfieorama> this one neither http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243691&p=13119513#post13119513
<OerHeks> hi onlyonemac easy on the enter please, post your issue in one line, thanks
<onlyonemac> bazhang: sorry that's normally how i post on irc because i can get my thoughts down easier that way
<onlyonemac> it takes very long to type in one line
<onlyonemac> and it is difficult for me to punctuate, and i end up leaving things out
<onlyonemac> but anyway that's it
<bazhang> onlyonemac, thats impossible to read, the chances of getting support are low
<Umeaboy> Not to be negative, but why can't people type the entire emailadress when wanting to reg on member.miezu.com? I was invited because of an email about getting the Ubuntu preinstalled Miezu phone.
<onlyonemac> basically, when i answer the modem, the cpu hangs and the computer is unable to process the incoming connection
<Umeaboy> Something wrong with the page code?
<onlyonemac> Umeaboy: what is the page code and how do i test for that?
<Umeaboy> The last part can't be included for some reason.
<OerHeks> Umeaboy, please visit #ubuntu-touch for help
<Umeaboy> onlyonemac: http://ubuntu.meizumart.com/
<onlyonemac> Umeaboy: sorry i thought it had something to do with my modem
<wolfieorama> OerHeks,  do u know how to toggle  module parameter "msi" totally clueless on that i just seen on this post on the last part https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310512 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "[10ec:8179]: Can not connect to any wireless networks" [Medium,Fix released]
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf  # and remove options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N
<rsweb> Hi guys, just installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a machine and at the time of the installation there was only one disk over which I build raid1 with one device. Now I have second drive which I would like to put into that same raid1 array but mdadm --manage=/dev/md0 --add /dev/new-drive does not work. Can you help me with this?
<onlyonemac> also this is an old system of mine
<onlyonemac> xubuntu 8.04
<onlyonemac> smartlink modem with the slamr driver and slmodemd
<bekks> !8.04 | onlyonemac
<Umeaboy> rsweb: 15.04 is released. You do know that?
<ubottu> onlyonemac: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, ok let me try
<rsweb> Umeaboy: no, they gave me a disk and said install it. Now I have to grow the raid1 to work with two drives in order for the raid1 to make sense.
<onlyonemac> bekks: EXCUSE ME BUT MY SYSTEM IS TOO OLD TO RUN ANYTHING NEWER
<bekks> onlyonemac: SO WHY DO YOU SHOUT AT ME?
<bekks> onlyonemac: Why cant you use 12.04?
<onlyonemac> bekks: because i hate it when people tell me to just "run something newer"
<onlyonemac> bekks: this is my OLD computer
<onlyonemac> bekks: with the dial-up modem in it
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, i already have this in the config file  :   options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N should i leave as so ?
<bekks> onlyonemac: 8.04 isnt supported anymore, there is no chance of getting support for it.
<onlyonemac> bekks: that is need for my electronics project
<Ben64> 8.04 isn't supported, thats why you need to run something newer
<Umeaboy> rsweb: sudo update-manager -d
<onlyonemac> well i cannot run anything newer on this system, and this is the system that i need to use for my project
<Ben64> you can actually run something newer
<rsweb> Umeaboy: noted.
<Umeaboy> Only update with LAN connection.
<onlyonemac> Ben64: how?
<Ben64> by running something newer
<rsweb> can someone tell me how to change the --raid-devices from 1 to 2 on an existing raid1 array?
<onlyonemac> Ben64: the hardware is not powerful enough, therefore i cannot run anything newer
<OerHeks> Umeaboy, please do not suggest the -d development version, thanks.
<Ben64> you're just guessing. the requirements don't really change much
<kostkon> onlyonemac, what's the hardware
<bazhang> onlyonemac, use lubuntu or something
<Umeaboy> OerHeks: I thought -d updates to the next release.
<onlyonemac> bazhang: i hate lubuntu
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, you wanted to delete that option, or not?
<neutrinomass> onlyonemac: you mean it crashes when you answer with the modem ?
<Umeaboy> What letter is it for updating to the next stable release then?
<onlyonemac> besides, i've had this system for years and i hardly use it anymore so it's not like i'm going to update it now
<bazhang> onlyonemac, that has nothing to do with what the machine is capable of, 8.04 is simply not supported
<histo> onlyonemac: Regardless I don't think you'll see any crazy new requirements from xubuntu 14.04 compaired to what you are running.
<onlyonemac> neutrinomass: it says "soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [slmodemd:6881]" when i send "ata" to the modem to answer a call
<bazhang> onlyonemac, then try another place for support, this channel wont support it
<histo> onlyonemac: what is the issue?
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, wanted to switch from current status , what i have sent is how it is right now ?
<onlyonemac> bazhang: where?
<onlyonemac> histo: xubuntu 8.04 is a cram as it is
<bazhang> loco onlyonemac
<bazhang> !loco | onlyonemac
<ubottu> onlyonemac: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<ryein> it would be nice if Unity hand it so you could have a launcher on each monitor, but only display the apps on that desktop that are running
<ryein> is there a tweak for that?
<histo> onlyonemac: Does the cpu ever return to normal operation after hanging?
<onlyonemac> histo: when i unplug the phone line
<Ben64> onlyonemac: maybe its a bug that has been fixed in the 26 months since 8.04 lost support
<nicomachus> lol
<onlyonemac> histo: other than that the two modems just sit trying to establish a connection, but unable to because mgetty and pppd are not able to process the call
<onlyonemac> Ben64: very good, if the hardware would run that
<OerHeks> rsweb, maybe this page is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Disk_Array_Operation
<Ben64> onlyonemac: ok i'll bite, what is the computer specs
<histo> onlyonemac: What are the specs of your machine?
<kostkon> 486DX
<onlyonemac> Ben64: 32-bit athlon thing at 2ghz (can't remember name), 256mb ram
<Ben64> can run 14.04 on it
<onlyonemac> Ben64: no, cannot
<onlyonemac> Ben64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<wolfieorama> OerHeks,
<onlyonemac> Ben64: Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<onlyonemac>     700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better)
<onlyonemac>     512 MiB RAM (system memory)
<onlyonemac> Ben64: notice ram
<Ben64> onlyonemac: thats for ubuntu, not xubuntu or lubuntu
<wolfieorama> OerHeks,  turned it to zero and i got this on terminal Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<onlyonemac> Ben64: Minimum system requirements for Xubuntu would fall roughly between Ubuntu Server and Desktop:
<onlyonemac>     512 MiB of system memory (RAM)
<onlyonemac> Ben64: same ram
<onlyonemac> Ben64: and as it is, ram is almost full
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, ignore those warnings with starting gedit from comandline
<histo> onlyonemac: What type of modem
<Ben64> onlyonemac: it will still work
<onlyonemac> Ben64: i often run out of ram with 8.04
<histo> !linuxatemyram | onlyonemac
<rsweb> OerHeks: there is no info on how to increase the number of devices in an existing raid. There is info on how to add a device to an existing array that has 2 or more "slots" for devices.
<neutrinomass> onlyonemac: can you post the dmesg output? Is there any other information surrounding this error message? What happens exactly? Does it freeze up momentariliy, or do you have to press the power button to restart it?
<onlyonemac> Ben64: funny how it will "still work" when there isn't enough ram...
<kostkon> onlyonemac, you could try ubuntu mate or lubuntu. mate is a fork of gnome2
<Ben64> onlyonemac: its a suggested amount
<onlyonemac> sorry mom wants me to go to bed :-/
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, no wifi still its not fixing i wil try and reboot will be back in a few
<neutrinomass> onlyonemac: ok -- try to upgrade teh kernel
<onlyonemac> neutrinomass: it freezes until i disconnect the phone line and the modem stops trying to communicate
<onlyonemac> neutrinomass: only dmesg output is the freeze message and a cpu register dump
<Ben64> From Lubuntu wiki ---- With 256MB - 384MB of RAM, the performance will be better and the system will be more usable.
<histo> onlyonemac: what driver are you using and what type of modem is it
<onlyonemac> Ben64: i hate lxde - it makes me feel physically sick - i will not use it
<Ben64> so pick a different wm
<onlyonemac> histo: it is a smartlink 56k pci modem using the slamr driver and slmodemd
<onlyonemac> Ben64: i.e. xfce
<neutrinomass> onlyonemac: try to upgrade the kernel. Either look for a backported kernel suitable for 8.04, or compile your own
<onlyonemac> /ignore Ben64
<onlyonemac> neutrinomass: usually i break the system when i upgrade a kernel
<Ben64> very mature
<onlyonemac> neutrinomass: the apt on this thing is a bit broken anyway - tends to fail randomly
<Ben42> so install a new, fresh system that is supported here if you want support, otherwise, do it yourself
<Ben42> if everything is broken, maybe you should not be so stubborn about sticking with it?
<neutrinomass> onlyonemac: Try not to break it though :P But this is probably a kernel issue. There are several articles on the web about how to upgrade a kernel on ubuntu. If need be, you can compile your own. If you do that try something a bit older, to minimise compatibility issues maybe not the absolutely latest kernel.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | onlyonemac
<ubottu> onlyonemac: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> see the last link there on how to upgrade to a supported system onlyonemac
<histo> onlyonemac: according to this the drivers are finicky. There are alternative drivers here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Smartlink
<onlyonemac> /ignore Ben42
<histo> onlyonemac: I would try that if you are so anti upgrading, hopefully you don't need any newer packages though; or you will be forced to upgrade
<onlyonemac> bazhang: i KNOW how to upgrade lol
<wolfieorama> OerHeks,
<onlyonemac> histo: yeah, i have often needed newer stuff
<onlyonemac> histo: but this thing still works though
<wolfieorama> OerHeks, any other recommendations ? out there feeling frustrated
<onlyonemac> histo: and i can get almost everything i need for it, considering that i don't use it that much anymore anyway
<ManicPanic> hi. My laptop is showing 256 degrees temperature on the "Temp1" sensor. But the laptop is running cool. Should i be worried ? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-256-deg-m7EjLMNZ.png
<histo> Hopefully he tries the other drivers
<histo> ManicPanic: does it ever change?
<Ben64> ManicPanic: amd?
<ManicPanic> histo:  its always at 256 degrees
<Dewin|work> /whois Dewin
<Dewin|work> oops
<ManicPanic> Ben64:  yes
<Gevaudan0044> On Lenovo Edge 15 using Ubuntu 14.02.4 The Wifi does not work. Network adapter is Qualcomm Atheros QCA61x4.
<Ben64> ManicPanic: amd temp doesn't play nicely with linux often times, you kind of have to ignore it
<OerHeks> wolfieorama, no, maybe you can confirm that bugreport that is is still not working. no other fix i see
<ManicPanic> Ben64: so Linux have issues detecting AMD hardware sensors correctly ?
<histo> ManicPanic: probably and issue with the way it's being reported.
<histo> ManicPanic: reboot and check in the bios if there is some sort of health status or temperature monitoring
<Ben64> the way i understand it, amd doesn't report temperature so much as they report change in temperature, so without calibration theres no way it can be accurate, and that depends on the motherboard and all kinds of stuff
<Umeaboy> Gevaudan0044: Check output of rfkill list
<Umeaboy> Doesit say YES on any of the rows=
<Umeaboy> ?
<ManicPanic> histo:  okay i see
<Ben64> for example, my cpu is reporting 28C and it's about 24C in here
<Umeaboy> You may have a hardware block.
<Ben64> theres no way that is right
<compdoc> seems not many amd chipsets are detected by lmsensors these days
<ManicPanic> histo: i dunno. Dont wana break something in the BIOS :)
<Gevaudan0044> Umeaboy : rfkill has no for soft block and no for hard block on wireless.
<Ben64> ManicPanic: it won't break anything, just will show you actual temperature
<ManicPanic> Ben64: but a CPU have its own operating temp. Room temp is different
<Ben64> right, but my cpu is not 4 degrees ambient
<Ben64> above ambient*
<ManicPanic> Ben64: oh okay. Will try check there then.
<histo> ManicPanic: then don't change anything, just look for 'health status'  or temperature on the first page, typically what they call it.
<Umeaboy> Gevaudan0044: Do you have a physical button for enabling Wifi?
<histo> Gevaudan0044: dmesg | grep -i firmware
<histo> Gevaudan0044: http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation
<ManicPanic> i could'nt find anything about sensors in the BIOS. But here is the new screenshot. "Temp1" went from 256 degrees to below 60 degrees http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-TEMP-i4lIkCKh.png
<wolfieorama> i might have found a fix testing then i share
<ManicPanic> so i guess its a bug in the temperature readings.
<ManicPanic> Just hope 60 degrees avarage is a good operating temp for a laptop
<wolfieorama> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html
<yoavz> Hi, I'm having some weird issue with upstart and 14.04. init-checkconf gives me "unexpected token" for line 11 in this upstart script: https://gist.github.com/yoavzuri/0401873b0400ccf1c003 - Any ideas?
<mladoux> <3
<denis07> Salut
<denis07> Une personne pour aide avec transmission et i2p?
<rtreleaven> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ig0r_> how do I flush the dns cache?
<motdd> hi
<denis07> Ok i m sorry
<motdd> how i can updare geoip ?
<rtreleaven> np
<rtreleaven> ig0r_ what app are you using?
<OerHeks> motdd, why update ?
<OerHeks> motdd, and for what ubuntu version? the ppa only has utopic 1.65
<motdd> not right data
<motdd> 14
<ig0r_> rtreleaven: huh?
<rtreleaven> what dns server are you using?
<OerHeks> motdd, i wouldn't use a ppa for that unless i need it to > https://launchpad.net/~maxmind/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> motdd, carefull, ppa's are unsupported here, if something goes wrong you are on your own
<motdd> ok
<motdd> i dont use
<ig0r_> rtreleaven: I get my dns from my ISP
<rtreleaven> if you don't have a cache then you can't clear it.
<ig0r_> in Windows there flush dns command
<ig0r_> *there's a
<OerHeks> ig0r_, see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/flush-dns-cache-ubuntu-13-04-12-10/ >> sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<rtreleaven> OerHeks does the resolver do caching?
<OerHeks> rtreleaven, al i know is that will do a clean start, without dns cache if existing
<histo> rtreleaven: I thought bind was there for local caching
<rtreleaven> yes that is what I was talking about. I use dnsmasq but bind is also an option.
<derek_> hi
<rtreleaven> I did not think the resolver would cache cause that would break the rules of parimony :)
<rtreleaven> s/parimony/parsimony
<rtreleaven> But I have recently been unfrozen and the thing with the pump is not mine
<histo> ahh dnsmasq is built into network manager but I don't believe it does caching by default
<Jakey2> Hi folks, should i do something different when installing an ssd to hdd on ubuntu
<histo> well atleast it used to.
<histo> Jakey2: I enable noatime and discard on my mounts in /etc/fstab
<Jakey2> im changing my hard drive to a saming evo 850
<histo> !ssd Jakey2
<histo> !ssd | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<rtreleaven> also put tmp in memory
<OerHeks> discard will do for me
<Jakey2> thanks guys
<histo> Jakey2: don't use discard on that drive
<histo> Jakey2: I guess there's an issue with samsung 8* series drives and that option
<OerHeks> histo, with the EVO or PRO version ?
<histo> Jakey2: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4227
<Ben64> histo: why discard instead of trim like normal
<histo> OerHeks: looks like they blacklisted queued trim for all Samsung SSD 8* due to data corruption in the kernel.
<histo> Ben64: my drive supports continuous trim so why not.
<Ben64> usually makes it slower
<cuddylier> If my /boot has the following files in it: http://pastie.org/pastes/10301536/text?key=ybnjksmsm0xjf1frzdjgg
<cuddylier> And my kernel is 3.13.0-24-generic
<cuddylier> Are there any I can delete to free up space? The /boot partition is using 100% of its allocated space.
<Ben64> seems like you need to reboot then
<cuddylier> It has over 365 days uptime so I am not that keen on rebooting, anyway to clean it up a bit without rebooting?
<cuddylier> the /boot partition is 174MB in size.
<Ben64> you're way way behind in kernel updates, uptime doesn't really matter
<cuddylier> I was thinking of using kernelcare to update it maybe
<histo> cuddylier: looks like you're running the oldest kernel there.  You could theoretically delete the ones in between oldest and newest and reboot
<histo> s/delete/remove packages for/
<Ben64> those are 14.04 kernels, the latest being 3.13.0-57
<Ben64> so even the newest one there is old
<cuddylier> I rebooted and nothing in /boot cleared
<cuddylier> Ben64 Can I just remove all of them except linux-image-3.13.0-33 then?
<OerHeks> cuddylier, no, keep the latest and the one before that for recovery
<histo> cuddylier: remove the packages
<OerHeks> e.g. you would get an error if you try, AFAIK
<histo> cuddylier: it will remove the old kernels during reconfigure.
<cuddylier> I see these kernels: http://pastie.org/pastes/10301551/text?key=ixtxahmgtbwlh2arhjubpa
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get autoremove
<cuddylier> Just do that straight away now?
<cuddylier> I can't do that as it says to do apt-get -f install
<cuddylier> Which I can't do due to full /boot
<Ben64> remove the packages for the ones you aren't currently running, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cuddylier> Yea, I can't do anything due to full /boot though
<Ben64> pastebin the full error
<cuddylier> From the -f install?
<cuddylier> Or just autoremove?
<Ben64> from anything/everything
<cuddylier> http://pastie.org/pastes/10301554/text?key=ffkyf5dyga0zepx5okfvgw
<cuddylier> And this is from apt-get -f install: http://pastie.org/pastes/10301555/text?key=913s7sikwybbhzz9wtz5va
<Ben64> what kernel are you running now? uname -r
<cuddylier> Ben64:
<cuddylier> 3.13.0-33-generic
<OerHeks> oh, not rebooted...
<cuddylier> I did a full reboot
<cuddylier> Using 'reboot'
<cuddylier>  15:29:58 up 10 min,
<Ben64> cuddylier: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{24..32}-generic linux-image-3.13.0-{24..32}-generic
<cuddylier> Ben64: http://pastie.org/pastes/10301561/text?key=53lcqrmmlgkudfic5awzw
<Ben64> cuddylier: eh fine, didn't think it would complain
<Ben64> cuddylier: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{24,29,30,32}-generic linux-image-3.13.0-{24,29,30,32}-generic
<cuddylier> Tells me to do apt-get -f install :(
<cuddylier> Any apt-get command doesn't work
<Ben64> cuddylier: sudo dpkg --force-all -P linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{24,29,30,32}-generic linux-image-3.13.0-{24,29,30,32}-generic
<cuddylier> That seems to be running fine so far
<cuddylier> Done, what should I do now Ben64?
<Ben64> then you should be able to do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cuddylier> Only 34% used of /boot now
<cuddylier> Is dist-upgrade not to upgrade to like 15.04 or something?
<Ben64> correct, its to upgrade all packages, including installing new ones
<cuddylier> I see, is there a way I can stay within 14.04?
<Ben64> wait maybe you misunderstood, dist-upgrade does stay on 14.04
<cuddylier> As the changes in 15.04 break some of my programs I believe
<cuddylier> Ah
<Ben64> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Ben64> there, better explanation
<cuddylier> That's good
<dienes> hi
<cuddylier> So once I do that I should be good to go yep?
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> and just reboot again to get on a new kernel, and then after that make sure to run sudo apt-get autoremove to clear up old kernels
<mekhami> does unity have workspaces a la gnome?
<wileee> mekhami, yes
<wileee> gnome 3 base
<cuddylier> Ben64 When it asks about my grub config, should I keep my existing or install the package maintainer's version?
<cuddylier> Install package maintain's versions?
<wileee> cuddylier, if you've made changes it will overwritten by maintainers
<cuddylier> wileee: I've never manually edited it before
<cuddylier> So I should update to package maintainers?
<OerHeks> mekhami, systemsettings > appearance > behavior > enable workspaces
<wileee> cuddylier, I've not followed along best to wait for your helpers answer I think. ;)
<mekhami> OerHeks: ah thank you kindly
<mekhami> is there a hotkey to move between work spaces?
<cuddylier> wileee: It's just a dist-upgrade
<Danwei> hi
<OerHeks> mekhami, sure, hold the super key to see a short list
<Danwei> whatsup
<OerHeks> whatapp?
<OerHeks> ow ..
<histo> cuddylier: if you didn't change yours then just update tot he package maintainers
<cuddylier> k thx
<mekhami> OerHeks: you are so fantastic. thanks!
<cuddylier> I got this after doing auto remove: http://pastie.org/pastes/10301581/text?key=iytox3ene4o64572isqrw
<cuddylier> Is it okay or do I need to run grub update?
<histo> cuddylier: you can, it shouldn't hurt anything to run it.
<wileee> not sure why all the boot partitions people use
<cain-pol> i need help everytime u start my System it comes with "System program problem detected"
<hamza> hello, how do i get icon to be nicely ordered and not be above each other
<hamza> i'm using 14.04 stock unity
<cain-pol> what do you mean by 'icon'
<hamza> using RMB > Keep Aligned does not seem to order them correctly
<hamza> i mean Desktop icon items
<hamza> i want them to be ordered from top right like on Windows
<cain-pol> click and hold on the icon and drag it where ever you want
<hamza> yeah but they are not ordered to a defined grid, they don't take icon size, filename into consideration
<hamza> http://imgur.com/PrrDhJy
<hamza> this is my desktop, sorry for double screens
<cain-pol> right click on the icon/file and it should say resize icon
<hamza> yeah, but isn't there a more automated way as if i pasted an icon it would be adjust accordingly?
<hamza> an item*
<wileee> hamza, I don't remember seeing a grid in place as you describe, not sure what RMB is.
<hamza> right mouse button
<amicrawler> DOES ANY BODY KNOW HOW TO FIX THIS ?
<xangua> !detaiks | amicrawler, also drop the caps
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wileee> amicrawler, Hang on youngster let me turn down my hearing aid
<cain-pol> wileee, i dont either
<amicrawler> where can i snd a snap shot
<hamza> so there isn't any grid based ordering for desktop item in Ubuntu? if no, then i'll go my own way, and ... thanks
<aib> I need to pass an argument to wpa_supplicant but I don't even know who's calling it (it's a child of init), what can I do?
<xangua> a "snapshot" of what? amicrawler
<amicrawler> desk top on what is going on
<wileee> hamza, organize by name and keep aligned can get you what you want, with a few more steps is all.
<bekks> amicrawler: So what IS going on, can you elaborate please?
<hamza> wileee: yes! it's nice now
<cain-pol> hamza, their is no grid on ubuntu desktop you can freely place them anywhere
<hamza> http://imgur.com/N1s1lxV
<amicrawler> i have black broders around my applications the termail i cant see unless i goto to alt f1
<hamza> cain-pol: thank you
<amicrawler> the icons on the top of the page when clicking i get black borders
<cain-pol> amicrawler, restart your System
<amicrawler> and some time in fire fox i get black boxes and some time txt in it
<notafads> can anyone help me out with this error im getting Syntax error on line 35 of
<notafads> /etc/httpd/modsecurity.d/activated_rules/modsecurity_crs_10_ignore_static.conf:
<notafads> No action id present within the rule
<wileee> hamza, Only thing I do is shrink every icon myself to it's smallest or relative size.
<amicrawler> i did that plenty of time
<hamza> but still, some icons are above the drop-down menu... that's another problem though, my original problem is solved thanks to you
<amicrawler> is there a like paste bin i can post to
<hamza> wileee: sure, i'll have to adjust the size accordingly from now on
<wileee> hamza, Cool, glad to help, have a great day. ; )
<hamza> wileee: same to you! :)
<amicrawler> http://picpaste.com/QkkZewYW.png
<amicrawler> here is the issue
<AndroUser> Mabe install compiz that way ya can change anything you need
<cain-pol> amicrawler, it might be your graphic card
<wileee> amicrawler, you had open =box going why not use it, there are some cool combo's with it, and it will fly.
<amicrawler> want to use unity and gnome the heavy gui
<amicrawler> i have intel mobile family card
<notafads> anyone use modsecurity here?
<wileee> fair enough, just a bummer to see you have such a problem.
<notafads> having trouble with some action id present within the rule\
<amicrawler> when try to install the install the video driver from intel it said not supported
<cain-pol> amicrawler, what system are you using
<amicrawler> 14.04
<amicrawler> 64 bit
<cain-pol> check for a sofware update
<amicrawler> did
<amicrawler> all ready done
<cain-pol> you using laptop or pc?
<amicrawler> laptop
<amicrawler> lenova
<cain-pol> that might be the problem
<amicrawler> lenova
<cain-pol> i dunno, cause i have ubuntu on dual monitors
<amicrawler> when booting
<amicrawler> goes to gdm
<amicrawler> and then looks good
<amicrawler> then refreshes and then goes to odd looking boot log in
<cain-pol> when u start up your system do you have the option for either, Ubuntu or Ubuntu 14.04 Dev
<amicrawler> from grub ?
<cain-pol> as soon as you start up your system
<amicrawler> you mean my desktop options
<amicrawler> like gnome,openbox,unity etc:
<amicrawler> or when i boot cold
<cain-pol> when you turn on your system
<amicrawler> it all started when i was try to update my video driver
<cain-pol> check the version on that
<mekhami> is anyone familiar with terminator and vim? i'm trying to get my colors to work but i'm very lost
<amicrawler> dont know how to get xorg to change video driver
<amicrawler> un like x server
<wileee> amicrawler, So at one time your were fine till you tried another driver?
<amicrawler> sound like it
<OerHeks> amicrawler, you again ? you posted that on the 15th ...
<OerHeks> :-D
<cain-pol> im so confused....
<wileee> OerHeks, been about 2 weeks of posting
<Guest82358> Hi everyone.  I'm installing Ubuntu 15.04 and I'm not sure where to install the boot loader.  Should it go on /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<amicrawler> no that is not right
<EriC^^> Guest82358: /dev/sda
<wileee> Guest82358, uefi msdos context?
<cain-pol> Guest82358, /dev/sda
<Guest82358> Thanks guys
<Gerowen> Anybody know of a way to embed a small web page on your desktop?  I tried using the "webframe" screenlet, but it won't let me make the frame any smaller than 200px.  Screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6017319/webframe-sizelimit.png
<AndroUser> Amicable try YouTube compiz might give you a work around with your problem
<cain-pol> Gerowen, where the image ends hold left click and drag it down
<Gerowen> cain-pol: It just drags the whole screenlet around.
<Gerowen> cain-pol: The image is actually a php web page
<cain-pol> Gerowen, what browser you using?
<Gerowen> Guess I could hide the white by just dragging it out of the screen on the bottom edge.
<amicrawler> http://picpaste.com/kNaWU1a5.png
<Gerowen> cain-pol: The screenlet defaults to webkit I believe.
<amicrawler> here is some thing new
<amicrawler> here is what it is doing
<cain-pol> i've had that problem before that the borders are black, i reinstalled Ubuntu and it was fine.
<amicrawler> was there a work around beside that
<cain-pol> not what i no of, try searching it up
<amicrawler> how to i tell xorg or xserver what driver i'm using
<amicrawler> like you can tell it in deb
<amicrawler> i have
<amicrawler> no body had the issue
<amicrawler> or there not talking about it and fix
<cain-pol> amicrawler, reinstall Ubuntu it helped me
<amicrawler> how to i got to default driver for video
<slk_> hi
<amicrawler> is there a gui for xorg or xserver?
<cain-pol> i dunno
<histo> amicrawler: what?
<OerHeks> amicrawler, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1292830 some solutions: ctrl alt F2 to tty2, do not login, just return to tty7 ctrl alt F7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Resuming from sleep makes black borders around windows to appear" [High,Triaged]
<bekks> amicrawler: xserver/xorg is the core component for displaying a gui, so your question is somehoe - unclear.
<OerHeks> amicrawler, you were posting the same pic for days, so we did not notice the borders.
<histo> amicrawler: your picture didn't work
<shine_> Does anyone know what's going on with the flash plugin for firefox? I looked into it a little bit a bout a week ago; and, iirc, it seems the only soln was a manual insall, or that there was no newer version (bc adobe decided to quit making the plugin for linux), or something like that. Bottom line, is there any simple way to solve the problem? Simple being the operative word here.
<histo> amicrawler: if you are having issues with sna using intel try switching uxa as your acceleration method.
<wileee> shine_, last time you updated?
<histo> shine_: I no longer use flash
<cain-pol> shine_, change browsers i swapped to Chromium and it was finw
<shine_> wilee, that's another issue. I have the efi install of ubuntu 10:04. So I have the low disk space issue in boot and that is a big mess.
<shine_> cain-pol: not thanks
<bekks> cain-pol: chromium does not ship any flash plugins, chrome does.
<histo> shine_: remove some old kernels
<shine_> Generally speaking, I feel like I spend more time fixing stuff than just enjoying the system. I love ubu (been using it about 12 years now, but this is getting old.
<bekks> !10.04 | shine_
<ubottu> shine_: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cain-pol> bekks, it does for me
<bekks> cain-pol: It does for no one, since the package doesnt contain any flash plugins.
<bekks> cain-pol: chromium uses the stock adobe plugin, not pepperflash as chrome does.
<shine_> bekks: seems like that's the gist of what I found a week ago - that adobe quit making it for us
<histo> amicrawler: try putting http://termbin.com/vfd1 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<cain-pol> thats what im using chrome, did i say chromium?
<bekks> cain-pol: you did :)
<cain-pol> welp....
<histo> shine_: adobe hasn't been updating flash for linux for sometime. They were however allegedly releasing security updates but none has come yet for nix.
<cain-pol> haha, i was ment to say chrome
<histo> chrome is using that pepper flash thing.
<histo> There is gnash, pepper flash, or nothing.
<cain-pol> pepper flash-plugin
<wileee> ff is not blocking the update we did get
<YellowGTO> Anyone know of a similar program to putty, with a history function?
<wileee> not promoting flash tjough
<YellowGTO> (For windows)
<shine_> histo: cain-pol: is there a different flash plugin that works with firefox? And would that be a more long-term soln for me?
<shine_> I guess the real question there is whether it would be a long-term soln. Sick of dealing with stuff. Just want to use the system.
<cain-pol> shine_, yes their is a different plugin
<wileee> shine_, you're eol if you were running a support you would not be here
#ubuntu 2016-07-18
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: I run boot-repair, now it’s all good. It started failing because I was updating, but it wouldn’t finish updating, and then I simply restarted the pc and all hell broke loose
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: if i don’t do that stupidity again, I think I’ll be fine.
<johntittor2000> Thanks for your help
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: thanks
<_unreal_> working on getting this computer setup with this https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/CuBox
<_unreal_> just started cloning
<reisio> _unreal_: what arch is that?
<OerHeks> arm i guess
<thingfish> Trying to install 16.04, but the install routine stops right before the part where you select your drive to install Ubuntu on.  System doesn't hang, just stays there and doesn't proceed.
<_unreal_> yep
<reisio> ah so it is
<reisio> marvell
<reisio> that got cec builtin?
<_unreal_> ya it was the BETA cubox built by solidrun
<_unreal_> a friend gave it to me
<reisio> woo free 'puter
<_unreal_> beta free puter
<_unreal_> 800mhz 1gig and microsd, esata
<reisio> beta shmeta
<thingfish> I have tried installing with both UEFI, and Legacy options in BIOS.
<thingfish> same thing, the install routine stops right before partitioning.
<OerHeks> thingfish, try disable fastboot in windows, not secureboot
<_unreal_> thingfish, I'm just comming in, but there are some harddrive settings in the bios that could cause that
<_unreal_> they have to do with sata drive settings
<_unreal_> just a direction to prob
<thingfish> these damn new unfriendly-to-linux computers...
<thingfish> I'll swear.
<thingfish> yeah okay OerHeks and _unreal_
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pikashoe> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pikashoe> :)
<pikashoe> pikapikapika...
<pikashoe> ]:)
<_unreal_> reisio, ever seen a cubox?
<_unreal_> they are tiny
<reisio> 2x2x2 cube? I can imagine
<_unreal_> yep :)
<reisio> I'm guessing a pi zero is smaller, though
<reisio> and probably something else smaller than that :p
<_unreal_> not sure
<reisio> sorry that was put badly
<_unreal_> I've decided I'm going to order an UPboard
<reisio> a pi zero is smaller
<reisio> :p
<reisio> but it's probably vastly less powerful
<reisio> s/probably //
<reisio> what's an upboard?
<_unreal_> hehe eerything is more powerful then this little sucker
<_unreal_> but having full hardware decoder support helps
<_unreal_> it was good as an XBMC but code has changed and a lot of the video is nolonger supported on it
<_unreal_> :/
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> I think I'd just buy an x86/64 SBC these days
<_unreal_> reisio, upboard
<OerHeks> pi zero is arm11, that cubox arm7
<reisio> the one hitch I've noticed is builtin CEC support is less common
<reisio> _unreal_: what is it?
<_unreal_> the cubox I have is arm5 I believe
<_unreal_> reisio, 1.9ghz quad core intel atom, SAME FORMFACTOR as pi
<_unreal_> upto 4gb ram
<reisio> the arm versions don't directly map to performance, do they?
<reisio> oh impressive
<_unreal_> $99
<reisio> the future has its pluses
<_unreal_> usd
<reisio> I've got a few rpis for things, and one brix
<reisio> gotten*
<reisio> for other people/purposes
 * reisio should go
<reisio> later on :)
<OerHeks> ;-)
<_unreal_> I'm looking at getting a the up-board, and 4 1.2ghz rb-pi and making a micro super computer
<_unreal_> just thinking it would be cool for graphic rendering
<OerHeks> http://www.cnx-software.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Raspberry_Pi_Zero_Cluster.jpg
<OerHeks> yeah
<_unreal_> ya would be cool to do cad work on a pi cluster
<_unreal_> dont know how well it would work but prob wouldnt be bad
<orlock> cool, briefly, then drive you nuts
<_unreal_> why is that?
<orlock> well, depending on the cad work, a lot of its about front end grunt
<orlock> high speed visualisation, etc
<_unreal_> heh.... would be better then anything I have currently
<orlock> we have many CAD people here of all sorts
<_unreal_> heh poor dog was crying, sun went down and it was dark
<orlock> None of them use Pi's
<orlock> they all use high end Dell workstations with big screens
<_unreal_> I'm not planning on doing high end :)
<orlock> i could see it being handy for cheap cluster/cloud development work
<_unreal_> yep
<_unreal_> I figure 5 boards, 4 pi and one upboard
<orlock> testing things like MaaS, etc
<_unreal_> Upboard being the main system and the pi's cluster slaves
<_unreal_> tie it to a small Gig router
<_unreal_> err gig switch
<orlock> thanks for reminding me, i have an 8 port PoE switch i got for free to take home
<_unreal_> oh this screen is driving me nuts, using this netbook is LOCO
<_unreal_> so small
<orlock> ahh
<orlock> what sort?
<_unreal_> lenovo
<orlock> i run ubuntu on all my netbooks.. one HP, and a few Asus eeepc's
<_unreal_> s10-3
<_unreal_> just the small screen is bothering my eyes
<orlock> i find its generally the resolution that bothers me
<_unreal_> sitting infront of a 22" LCD that is waiting for the cubox to come to life :)
<_unreal_> the touch pad does not work well on this model ether its wierd
<_unreal_> doesnt matter if its windows or linux it has touch pad issues
<_unreal_> oh well
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support here please
<bazhang> this belings in ##harware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<_unreal_> bazhang, I'm waiting for the download to finish then I can start begging for aid
<_unreal_> 98%
<orlock> i installed windows 10 and now my ubuntu boot prompt doesnt appear
<bazhang> _unreal_, you can chit chat in the appropiate place, which is not here
<orlock> i left the ubuntu partition in place
<bazhang> orlock, did you fix grub
<bahzheng> _unreal_, take that one!
<bazhang1> _unreal_, take this one tooo!
<_unreal_> ?
<bazhang1> bazhang, dont need to be so rude...
<bazhang1> _unreal_, just having some fun ;o)
<hochiko> Hi
<orlock> bazhang: apparently not
<ax562> so I ran chkdsk /r /f and still my windows partition fails to mount in ubuntu
<hochiko> Yo
<ax562> yo
<_unreal_> ok running into my first errors https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/CuBox
<luck_> when I run apt-get update it only hit 4 repositorie. Is it normal?
<hochiko> How Are U
<mateub> ok
<_unreal_> I did typed: git co v4.5            git: 'co' is not a git command.      commit clone log
<ax562> so I ran chkdsk /r /f and still my windows partition fails to mount in ubuntu
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/yfzWbVzY
<ax562> that's my error
<ceg> greetings...can i get help here regarding synaptic?
<octacian> ceg: what do you need to know?
<ceg> i only have connections via https or ftp.  i have synaptic tweaked to install programs but it's still not pulling down the pkg screenshots...
<ceg> i'm trying to get it to show me the screenshots
<ceg> i got it working with software manager
<ceg> i have to change http references to either https or ftp
<octacian> ceg: this should work by default. Are you using Synaptic with custom settings?
<ceg> but i can't find where the call to get screenshots resides in the synaptic pkg
<ceg> i've done nothing so far with synaptic...
<ceg> however with linux mint nothing works over https
<octacian> ceg: why do you need that? Why don't you just use synaptic normally? I mean a simple apt install synaptic
<ceg> i'll explain again...
<ceg> i cannot connect to http...only https or ftp...
<ceg> synaptic will not talk over https
<octacian> OK... well, sadly, that's something a bit beyond my knowledge...
<ceg> apt through the terminal would not work either until i changed the repositories to either https or ftp
<octacian> It should use the same repository lists as apt
<ceg> granted i think https should work once the apt-transport-https is installed however the only linux i've found in which they do work is fedor and it's flavors
<ceg> yes...they all use the same repositories...
<ceg> all 3 will install software since i've changed the repositories to either https or ftp...
<ceg> i got software manager to pull down the screenshots now but i don't know where in synaptic to make the change
<ceg> i can't even seem to find out where synaptic resides in my linux mint folder tree
<octacian> That's one thing I really know absolutely nothing about - Linux Mint.
<octacian> (at least anything that's different from Ubuntu_
<Tin_man> should be under system
<_unreal_> omg compiling with this computer is murder, single core atom 1.6 ghz
<ceg> mint is just a desktop env on top of ub
<ceg> my ub is 16
<_unreal_> ceg ub?
<ceg> ub = ubuntu
<Tin_man> _unreal_, i think he means ubuntu
<_unreal_> ahh
<ceg> mint 18 is built on ubuntu 16
<_unreal_> ! come to think of it I dont even remember what biuld I'm running
<ubottu> _unreal_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ceg> bwahahaha
<ceg> i'm 60 years old..fixin to be 61 and trying to get back into programming.  i'm old and my brain has leaks.
<_unreal_> interesting 14.4
<ceg> 14?  you need to do a dist upgrade
<ceg> can you tell me where syaptic resides in the ubuntu folder tree?
<_unreal_> thats what they make lecithin
<_unreal_> I have never used syaptic
<Tin_man> ceg, i'm pretty sure it's in system
<Tin_man> not on my mint right now, plus i run kde. but should be system
<Tin_man> or maybe you have to apt-get it first.. don't recall
<_unreal_> how do you tell if a cpu is a logical or physical 2 core processor?
<Tin_man> might not be there by default
<_unreal_> looking at lscpu
<ceg> i think they quit including synaptic at ubuntu 14
<ceg> doesn't your system info tell you that?
<Tin_man> can't you just run apt-get install synaptic ?
<_unreal_> I always thought synaptic was for mice and touch screen control
<ceg> i think that's synapse or some such
<_unreal_> ahh
<ceg> everything these days is a syn...lol
<love3> I played unreal when it was cool
<ceg> i remember when zork was a baby
<love3> But i was just a band wagon player, i sick to oa
<ceg> i remember the days before windows
<love3> Commodore?
<ceg> in fact, i remember when DOS first came out
<Tin_man> well ceg, if your as you said 60, i'm betting pinball was one of your first interactive games..
<ceg> my first computer was a timex/sinclair 1000
<orlock> ceg: i learnt to type playing advent on a 9600bps terminal hookup up to a CP/M system
<_unreal_> I got it cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ceg> rofl...ummm...probably so.  sears used to sell a pong game that hooked to a b/w tv
<orlock> ceg: an ex Digital Research employee hangs out in one of the other channels i'm in
<ceg> your control panel->system info should have told you
<ceg> cool
<love3> I started on Windows 3.1 playing dangerous Dave
<orlock> whoops, straying off topic
 * orlock shuts up
<ceg> before windows there was a program called WinDOS
<meggercat> hi, I'm having trouble getting Xenial to work with my webcam Acer 5986:055a
<ceg> did you try cheese?
<ceg> worked a charm on my acer
<meggercat> yes
<Tin_man> i remember them all, even borland Side kick
<ceg> borland...there's some memories.  i remember when dbase didn't have a version number
<_unreal_> arg.... still compiling
<meggercat> cheese says 'no device detected'
<ceg> zenix...xenix
<meggercat> I can't find any info on it
<Tin_man> well, ceg were the same age, i was born in 55..
<crafty1>  something tells me the webcam needs a driver...
<ceg> hmmm...it picked the webcam right up on my acer.  seems there was another i played with too
<ceg> oct 24
<meggercat> I'm on a thinkpad E550
<orlock> Most webcams "just work" via the UVC driver these days?
<Tin_man> dec 16 here
<love3> Lol
<meggercat> orlock, negative
<meggercat> fresh install and... nothing
<Tin_man> anyway good luck, i'm calling it a day..
<crafty1> I would figure out which model it is then google which package ubuntu has the driver in
<ceg> try camorama
<orlock> meggercat:  lsmod | grep uvc
<meggercat> crafty Acer 5986:055a
<ceg> ok...well, i'm outa here.  got a cup of coffee calling my name.  thanks y'all...later
<meggercat> ok, what paste service should I use for you orlock?
<orlock> meggercat: Is it more than a single line?
<orlock> There should only be a few entries i thought? Just msg it to me?
<meggercat> orlock, yes
<love3> Talk
<quarters> has anyone reported any cons in switching from ext4 to btrfs, namely in performance?
<meggercat> how do I paste to the ubuntu pastebin from the cli?
<love3> Good question
<love3> Bump
<orlock>  middle button to paste usually?
<orlock> or edit -> paste
<orlock> its been a UI annoyance for a while now imo
<love3> What is btrfs, as in better file system?
<quarters> love3: yes
<love3> I'll look into that when i get to laptop
<love3> I'm away from home
<meggercat> orlock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19848577/
<quarters> love3: thanks
<malek> hello
<malek> any one herr
<crafty1> !ask | malek
<ubottu> malek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crafty1> Theres 1795 people here
<malek> i'm new a want to learn how to hack can any one help me !
<love3> Start with something extremely difficult and work your way backwards
<malek> !!!
<malek> love3 what do you mean ?
<meggercat> I'm on s THinkpad E550, can anyone help me set up my ebcam?
<meggercat> webcam*
<_unreal_> it should be working nativly
<_unreal_> what is the issue?
<meggercat> _unreal_, it isn't
<meggercat> cheese says no device found
<_unreal_> what does: lsusb say
<meggercat> _unreal_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19849672/
<_unreal_> hum
<meggercat> that's what I said
<_unreal_> it doesnt mean thats a problem
<meggercat> well, I'm looking at it at it definitely isn't working
<ax562> can someone help me with this error?
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/BKdHjny0
<_unreal_> meggercat, most laptop built in web cams are a usb device
<ax562> i turned off fastboot in windows 8.1, shutdown properly and ran chkdsk c: /f /r
<ax562> still get the error though?
<meggercat> _unreal_, I don't care what kind of device it is; I just want it to work
<meggercat> brb
<Bashing-om> ax562: The report tells you " exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<squinty> meggercat,  you should be able to see if the computer recognizes your webcan at all by seeing if it's listed in "dmesg".   In a terminal try the following commands:   dmesg | grep -i uvcvideo   and/or   dmesg | grep -i cam
<ax562> Bashing-om, yes but windows is not hibernated
<Bashing-om> " ax562 Boot back into Windows .. and completely shut Windows down . So long as "fast boot " is active .. then Windows has control of the drive .
<YankDownUnder> "Windows" might not be hibernated, but hibernation might still be turned on.
<ax562> Bashing-om, I've already done that a few times, fastboot was never set, and I ran chkdsk
<YankDownUnder> ax562: https://support.microsoft.com/en-au/kb/920730
<ax562> fucken windows updates
<ax562> brb
<ax562> hadn't tried that method
<codepython777>  whats the correct way of installing libuv (1.0) on ubuntu 14.04?
<meggercat1> ok, I'm back
<meggercat1> so, can anyone help me figure out how to set up my webcam?
<crafty1> you were working with someone before what did they do with you
<sacarlson2> meggercat1: is it a usb webcam?
<meggercat1> crafty1, just asked for the output of lsusb
<meggercat1> sacarlson2: I don't know
<crafty1> OK what model laptop is it again - Not just Acer but like whole model #
<meggercat1> Thinkpad E550
<sacarlson2> meggercat1:  is it external to your computer?
<crafty1> Its not USB its on his laptop
<meggercat1> It's a built-in
<crafty1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/662934/webcam-not-found-on-thinkpad-e550-ubuntu-14-04
<Bashing-om> axisys: This ? Disclaimer: this must be run on your windows partition (inside CMD). Shutdown Windows 8 with the following command: ' shutdown /s /t 0 ' .
<sacarlson2> meggercat1: did you try install and run cheese?
<meggercat1> Cheese is installed
<meggercat1> it says 'device not found'
<meggercat1> so, no ideas?
<YankDownUnder> meggercat1: Is it safe to assume you've installed all third-party drivers that Ubuntu requires...?
<crafty1> please read the link I gave you. its a known bug
<crafty1> Its a driver issue its not supported
<meggercat1> awwwwww
<crafty1> it has nothing to do with the program hes using
<codepython777> is there a ubuntu 14.04 LTS backports?
<YankDownUnder> Unsupported driver...lovely...
<codepython777> like debian backports?
<crafty1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-utopic/+bug/1433906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1433906 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Acer, Inc ID 5986:055a is useless after 14.04.2 installed." [High,Triaged]
<ax562> thanks YankDownUnder !
<ax562> that did it
<ax562> fuck windows updates
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Yet another reason why I merely support Windows - and refuse to have to sully my machines...hmm...
<crafty1> meggercat1: The first link I sent had this question asked on AskUbuntu and  that has the link the the Launchpad bug page.  They are different laptops but the same webcam device.  The bug is also unassigned it seems.
<ax562> yeah but there is 1 program that keeps me binded to windows
<meggercat1> ok, well thanks then
<ax562> and I'm sure there are another few I might be forgetting
<_unreal_> any way to get a progress status when I run make?
<sacarlson2> meggercat1: looks like your best option is to install the older ubuntu 14.04 that is said to work with that cam.  unless you want to try install patches as I don't think you want to
<YankDownUnder> ax562: What program? Are you sure it's not a form of "Stockholm Syndrome" that most "Windows" users suffer from?
<meggercat1> no, I don't think so
<ax562> but for the most part, if pro tools hd worked on linux I probably would completely ditch windoze YankDownUnder
<meggercat1> any idea how long a fis likke this takes?
<meggercat1> fix like this*
<sacarlson2> codepython777: yes they call it ppa that has backports
<YankDownUnder> ax562: This is  why I have Macs. :)
<ax562> ewwwww
<ax562> gross!
<ax562> macs are even worse than windows machines
<duoi> ax562 you haven't used windows 10, clearly
<ax562> YankDownUnder do not tell me you run an Iphone as well?
<ax562> I have and windows 10 blows
<octacian> duoi: Windows 10 is the WORST
<YankDownUnder> ax562: That is your opinion. I was using Protools on Macs long before it was on PC...ahem...ditto with Photoshop...and Master Tracks...and Sound Forge...hmm...
<ax562> I prefer windows 8.1
<octacian> YankDownUnder: have you ever noticed that with every update to Mac OS X, it gets slower?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: I use what is necessary to do the job at hand. Which then precludes anything "Microsoft".
<ax562> yeah I only started on pro tools version 7
<duoi> i was off the osx bandwagon until windows 10, was even an early adopter of windows 8, and im a "journalist" for a windows site, but i cant do it anymore. ive gone pure elementaryOS & osx now.
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Actually, sorry, no, bro. I haven't. Then again, I know the OS extremely well, and the required tweaks, etc etc etc...
<ax562> and use the same or better software on windows
<love3> I'm just on Ubuntu, nothing else
<love3> It just works
<ax562> and with the 1000$ saved not paying apple to screw me I buy 250$ choice beers
<duoi> love3, eh, unless you're trying to use wifi on 16.10 :p
<ax562> 250 choice beers
<love3> Is that so, well be sure to inform your senator
<octacian> YankDownUnder: yeah I do use whatever I have to sometimes, but really dislike it. I guess I should say it gets slower for older computers. Whereas Ubuntu seems to get faster. Even for old computers.
<ax562> love3 yeah but there are somethings that cannnot run on ubuntu...sigh
<love3> Yeah, I don't like wine
<love3> It's not pure enough
<YankDownUnder> Since 2011, this particular Macbook Pro I have (an i7 with 8gb of RAM and a 256gb SSD) has booted up in 11 seconds. It shuts down in less than four. It doesn't nag me about updates or upgrades. It just works. It's used for graphics, for design, for VM's, for network troubleshooting, for audio/video production...hmm...seems to be doing the job quite well... :)
<ax562> from my experience wine is pretty horrible
<octacian> YankDownUnder: hmmm maybe it's just 2008 Macs then...
<ax562> yeah I just dislike apple as a product, company, and way of life (sheeple)
<octacian> Wine works OK. But you have to have a lot of time to mess with the initial set up of each program.
<YankDownUnder> VM's work always the best. Easy enough to fix when they're borked, too.
<octacian> YankDownUnder: I've considered VMs, and can definitely do it now taht I have 8GB of RAM. Haven't figured out the setup though. I wonder how it would do specifically with Unity3D
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Try. Experimentation is what gets you ahead, hmm.
<ax562> but either way...to each is own and thanks for all the help everyone
<octacian> YankDownUnder: yeah, that's what I'm going to do. I didn't have time before and it didn't seem to work that well when I was trying because I only had 2GB of RAM.
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Yeah - 2gb doesn't get you far (at least nowadays)...8gb works great...obviously 16gb is better...32gb is "hot as"...and more than that? Well...ooooo.... :)
<ax562> I have another question
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Shoot
<ax562> I went into additional driver and added an amd proprietary driver
<ax562> now every time i boot my system I get an error message about a bug
<ax562> and I need to change my drive to quiet mode or update my bios
<orlock> YankDownUnder: 32G in my new desktop i just installed ubuntu on. Anything with more that that usually ends up in a rack anyway
<ax562> so I went back into additional drivers
<YankDownUnder> orlock: :)
<ax562> and disabled the driver I had enabled
<ax562> but still the problem persist
<ax562> any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Without know what exactly the error is, it's hard to read minds.
<ax562> lol
<ax562> yeah I would have to take a picture of it
<ax562> let me reboot
<ax562> brb
<ax562> back
<ax562> here is the error
<ax562> http://i.imgur.com/a78Fy8K.jpg
<_unreal_> I'm on an other part of the building processes and its asking me a million questions: make -j5 dtbs
<_unreal_> lots of yes/no and numbers questions
<_unreal_> following this guide https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/CuBox
<_unreal_> is there a way to just make witha ll options? instead of having to answer yes over and over
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Have you followed the suggestions on making the changes in your BIOS and/or upgrading your BIOS?
<ax562> yeah, i tried changing to quiet mode
<ax562> but I believe I have the latest bios.
<YankDownUnder> ax562: "I believe..." - you should most likely double-check, bro...it's best to be "absolute", hmm? Else, time gets wasted, energy gets wasted.
<ax562> this all started when I changed to proprietary drivers in "additional drivers" app
<ax562> but I changed back to default state of the app but still the problem persist
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Ok...fair enough...here's something to try - to see if THIS might do something...open a terminal, and type: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<ax562> unfortuantely my setup right now would require a lot of unpluggin to be able to check the man sticker, unable to do that atm
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Yeah, all good - just follow what I typed above, mate...let's see what we get, hmm?
<ax562> it returns nothing YankDownUnder
<ax562> it asks for password
<ax562> once I put it in, the cursor skips a line and just blinks
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Yes. "sudo" is supposed to do that....just wait a tick.
<ax562> nvidia-304-updates
<ax562> amd64-microcode
<ax562> nvidia-304
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Sometimes it takes a few minutes to return a result...
<ax562> my bad it just super lagged it
<YankDownUnder> ax562: AH...well, there ya have it.
<ax562> amd64-microcode
<ax562> that is the bad one
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Don't assume
<YankDownUnder> ax562: So, now that you've achieved that, here's what to try next: IN that same open terminal, type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ====> then follow any prompts - and most likely reboot, eh?
<_unreal_> arg compiling again
<ax562> it's only installing the suspected package "amd64-microcode
<ax562> brb
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Patience. Just wait, and when it's done, follow any instructions, hmm?
<ax562> rebooting
<ax562> same error on bootup YankDownUnder
<ax562> now this time I also get an error in ubuntu while startinig
<ax562> system error calling out "ubuntu drivers"
<adam__> Hello im having trouble setting up a wifi device is the anyone that could walk me through it?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Ok...so again, back to the BIOS issue - have you actually updated the BIOS to the latest - as was remarked on earlier?
<sacarlson2> adam__: any part numbers to provide us?  is the wifi device internal or external
<adam__> I have a linksys WR702n and I want to use it as a repeater, ive used it before with windows but i recently switched to ubunutu and im having a hard time navigating
<LOL> HELLO
<adam__> All of my mini usb wifi devices are not working, dropping signals
<ax562> YankDownUnder it's been years
<ax562> this is an older machine
<adam__> Im running ubuntu on a shuttle pc
<LOL> im running ubuntu on my xbox
<ax562> can't I just use terminal and uninstall the drivers?
<sacarlson2> adam__: do you happen to know what the ip address of your linksys is?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Doesn't matter. Have you looked? Have you checked the "maker's" site? The BIOS maker's site?
<adam__> And this repeater allows you to take your wifi and then send it through ethernet
<ax562> yes years ago
<LOL> do you all send Bigg ddos attacks?
<ax562> I would have to check again but I really doubt they are release updates on this machine anymore
<LOL> BiG JaX does
<adam__> I do and ive been able to set my ip to access the device and set it up but then after that im not being able to connect through ethernet
<YankDownUnder> ax562: yes, you can remove the drivers just as what we did a few minutes again - wtih the same command. You can see the available options with "sudo ubuntu-drivers --help" -> and therefore you can remove them - which is easier and more efficient.
<ax562> I'm using the gui atm
<ax562> I will check the commands and status once it's done
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Fair enough.
<sacarlson2> adam__: I'm looking for a manual
<LOL> hello people have you heard of the new ubuntu update?
<ax562> YankDownUnder is there a way to clear the bug message
<ax562> I know the driver is not installed anymore but the error message persist
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Have you actually looked through the forums yet - or Googled it yet?
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/4CWuwYrj
<ax562> ^check it out
<ax562> you can see I successfully uninstalled the driver
<ax562> but the error message still persists
<ax562> is there a way to clear that error boot text?
<ax562> yeah I googled it, but as far as I could tell the bug has never been resolved and it's really old
<love3> If you suspected something went viral and it was you  but the poster didn't know your name, what would you search for
<ax562> "love3 viral post"
<love3> Mmm
<love3> But the name
<YankDownUnder> ax562: here's a quick question for you...since this issue, have you done an update to your system at all?
<ax562> no
<Grorco> Hi does ubuntu automatically save the size of a window overriding the coding behind it?
<ax562> I've run "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" though
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Do it again...like now...please...just to amuse me, if anything else - I'm trying to work this through step-by-step, hmm?
<ax562> done
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Is the system asking for a reboot?
<ax562> no
<YankDownUnder> ax562: So we go back to what was mentioned before about the BIOS update. Hmm. Being that the error is directly concerned with how the BIOS and the kernel interact...
<ax562> yes but now  I have succeffully uninstalled the driver
<ax562> but the error message persist
<ax562> is there a boor error mesage flag I can clear or something?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Yes...and I've been browsing for the error...
<ax562> it's a really old one
<ax562> looks like it affected many users
<ax562> and many oems
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Doesn't matter if it's "really old" - the question remains as to whether or not you've actually looked for and installed - AND/OR verified the BIOS for that machine. Either which, open a terminal and please type: sudo apt-autoremove && sudo apt autoclean
<ax562> done
<YankDownUnder> ax562: So then did those commands cause anything in particular? Remember, I'm blind - I cannot read minds, neither...so you have to communicate what the result was, eh?
<ax562> looks like they did nothing
<ax562> I had ran those commands yesterday
<YankDownUnder> ax562: I have no idea what happened yesterday, and therefore, it means pretty much nil to me now...hmm...
<YankDownUnder> What is the machine make/model...(egads I'm not getting paid for this and it's Monday arvo...egads)
<ax562> please hold
<raitucarp> hi anyone
<raitucarp> please help me
<raitucarp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/799933/ubuntu-16-startup-finished-in-1min-32-747s-kernel
<raitucarp> my kernel takes 1min long when booting
<raitucarp> :(
<Grorco>  /msg NickServ identify Placemat1
<orlock> raitucarp: hardware?
<orlock> not running from usb2 is it>
<raitucarp> @orlock: what specific hardware?
<raitucarp> nope
<YankDownUnder> Grorco: Um...you just broadcast your password to the entire channel. You might want to change that now...
<ax562> Grorco lol
<Grorco> YankDownUnder, I saw it :(
<orlock> all i saw was *********
<raitucarp> anyone can help me?
<raitucarp> :( Startup finished in 1min 32.747s (kernel) + 18.861s (userspace) = 1min 51.609s
<orlock> raitucarp: what is it installed on?
<orlock> CPU/disk ?
<raitucarp> @orlock: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Linux 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016) x86-64
<raitucarp> orlock: wait a minute
<ax562> dell dimension e521
<ax562> brb
<raitucarp> orlock: for cpu info http://pastebin.com/z68ip5xh
<orlock> raitucarp: Disk is the important bit
<raitucarp> orlock: what command should I run?
<raitucarp> orlock: lshw?
<orlock> .. You dont know what hardware you installed it onto?
<orlock> SSD? spinning rust?
<raitucarp> orlock: I know, but for details
<raitucarp> orlock: no, I just have 1 ssd
<raitucarp> orlock: but my Ubuntu installed on my sata
<raitucarp> orlock: I want to produce as details as possible, is lshw fine?
<orlock> sata's the interface, do you mean theres only one SSD connected via sata? or you have an M2 ssd and a SATA spinning disk?
<orlock> dmesg | grep sda
<raitucarp> orlock: http://pastebin.com/raw/eNeQqPD9
<raitucarp> orlock: for hdparam http://pastebin.com/raw/SB4MMuLU
<orlock> Unsure, that does seem unusually slow though
<orlock> though, maybe not that slow
<orlock> that's a really old drive!
<raitucarp> orlock: but my plot say it :(
<raitucarp> orlock: not sure, because I run ubuntu 14 and windows 10 on it before Ubuntu 16.04 and just fine
<orlock> raitucarp: It's been so long since i've booted off a disk that old
<raitucarp> and with windows 10, it's fast enough
<raitucarp> orlock: what is really happening kernel takes so long time?
<orlock> 250GB 7200rpm sata disk
<orlock> Unsure - no response i could give would be usefull sorry
<orlock> except "Buy an SSD"
<raitucarp> orlock: I have 1 SSD, but I can't install Ubuntu on it. But, thanks for your explanation. :) I hope someone really find the solution of my issue in Ubuntu ask :(
<orlock> raitucarp: Every time i use a PC with a spinning disk now, it feels broken to me
<raitucarp> orlock: yeah, ikr
<raitucarp> but, I am looking for solution, because previously, this disk can run windows 10 fast enough and no issue, and ubuntu 14 too. I don't know what is really happening with Ubuntu 16 kernel
<orlock> blame systemd
<raitucarp> orlock: I did systemd-analyze blame and systemd-analyze plot > plot.html
<YankDownUnder> Now I know I can blame "WTC" on systemd, earthquakes on systemd, typhoons and hurricanes on systemd, tsunami's on systemd, terrorist activities on systemd - yep...sums it all up...nicely done.
<orlock> YankDownUnder: And the crippled NBN
<orlock> And this bad weather
<YankDownUnder> orlock: Dang...nearly forgot that- yeah! The cheesy NBN too! - OH - and Tony Abbot's haircut!
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: systemd conspiracy theory, uh? :(
<raitucarp> what about elon musk
<YankDownUnder> Elon's not bad...just dain bramaged.
<raitucarp> lol
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: can you help me with my current issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/799933/ubuntu-16-startup-finished-in-1min-32-747s-kernel
<Guest61786> Hi every one .. i have installed gns3 in my ubuntu desktop using commands in terminal ... i want to uninstall it ... any one can help me ?
<ahrc333ff> Guest61786: apt-get purge <packagename>
<sacarlson2> Guest61786:  commands in a terminal is not enuf info.  was it a deb file?
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: Have you recently updated the system and cleaned out all the caches? That's my first question.
<sacarlson2> Guest61786:  and if it was ahrc333ff is correct
<Guest61786> sacarlson2 , i used these commands "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gns3/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gns3-gui "
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: No, this is fresh install. But I install this ubuntu from usb
<sacarlson2> Guest61786: sudo apt-get purge gns3-gui
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: Ok. So fresh install. Since you've done the fresh installation, and you've booted into the "brand new system", it is wise to immediately "update" and also, make sure all the "third party drivers" are installed - all of which is going to require a reboot, hmm...yeah?
<Guest61786> sacarlson2 , i want to delet every thing related to gns3 .. not only the gui
<ahrc333ff> Guest61786: if all you did to install the program was the above line, then the apt-get purge solution will reverse everythign you did.
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: yeah, I did it. And there is no problem at all
<sacarlson2> Guest61786: the purge will remove all system common parts.  if there are files it generated in your /home/user account that might be left behind
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: Er...wait a second - so you've done the install, you've already upgraded/updated and installed all the necessary hoo-hah and the likes, and now there is no problem? Is that what you're saying?
<glrrf> do software updates require kernel updates too? i.e., can weechat 1.5 update on ubuntu 12.04?
<tatertots> i'm not a bot
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: I install this ubuntu yesterday, and I did update & upgrade too, but after couple of restarting, I figure it out that boot time takes so  loong. I just wonder if someone can help me read dmesg
<sacarlson2> glrrf: it depends on what they changed, sometimes they also make backports for older systems
<ubuntu-11_> #catacombs
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: I've read the log you posted. I'm going step by step. I do not read minds, nor can I see into the past. I'm blind, and therefore I ask, hmm?
<glrrf> ok thanks sacarlson2 :)
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: Yeah, np. I just looking for people help me to figure it out what is really going on with my kernel. I will reproduce and paste all logs as much as possible to diagnose this issue.
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp:  This is why I asked about cleaning out caches and the likes. Have you run: "sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean" yet ?
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: Because AskUbuntu is not realtime. I ask here
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: Yeah I did it too
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: Right...next - when you reboot the machine, are there any USB devices attached or is there a CD/DVD in the drive...?
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: No cd/dvd. Just one usb device which is a SSD hard drive. I did remove it all, and tried rebooting and nothing affected. The boot time still takes a long time
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: maybe you are right, this is systemd conspiracies lol
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: So even without the USB/SSD attached, the boot is still deathly slow...yes?
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: Yap
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: or maybe I reinstall this ubuntu with iso burned to dvd instead of usb
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: Firstly, if you look through the "blame messages" - it's taking what, bloody 17s to go through temp/caches...???? Right...now that ain't quite right...which is why I intially asked about temp/cache...hmm...
<Guest61786> ahrc333ff, sacarlson2 , "dpkg warning while removing gns3-gui, directory '/user/share/gns3/gns3-gui/bin not empty so not removed" ... i want every thing about gns3 to be removed
<Armin13> hello
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: None of that is going to matter mate...WHAT you use for install has no real affect on the installation - unless you have a "dependent" installation that requires an external devices...if that makes sense...
<Guest61786> ahrc333ff, "dpkg warning while removing gns3-gui, directory '/user/share/gns3/gns3-gui/bin not empty so not removed" ... i want every thing about gns3 to be removed
<orlock> Unless the disks were somehow configured with a block size or partition layout thats incompatible with the spinner
<orlock> but i cant really think of what that could be
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: hmm, so what's your suggestion with that blame message? should I run sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean again? Because it's nothing affected with that :(
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: no, don't bother...I'm looking at something...patience..
<Guest61786> sacarlson2 , "dpkg warning while removing gns3-gui, directory '/user/share/gns3/gns3-gui/bin not empty so not removed" ... i want every thing about gns3 to be removed
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: Read this, bro: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/162594/systemd-slow-boot-systemd-tmpfiles-setup
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: wait
<Guest61786> Armin13, hello
<superkuh> Hi. I use Ubuntu 10.04. Let's not get into why I do and just take it as a personal preference. I know it's out of support. But recently even the archive repositories have disappeared: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19862588/  Did Canonical completely abandon the old OS installs even to the point of removing the archive repos? Or are there others somewhere I can use?
<superkuh> If I had known they were going to remove even the archive repos (as opposed to just stopping updates, fixes, etc) I would've mirrored them locally.
<raitucarp> YankDownUnder: Ok, thanks. I will rebooting and be right back
<YankDownUnder> superkuh: If you search, you'll find "archives" out there...trust me, you're not the only human being that's been through this issue, hmm...just a matter of patience and digging.
<YankDownUnder> raitucarp: Fair enough.
<superkuh> I'm using the archives though.
<superkuh> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe
<superkuh> Oho! I went and looked via http. Apparently, "[ ]	Archive-Update-in-Progress-ubuntu-hanger	2016-07-18 04:24 	"
<YankDownUnder> superkuh: Well, if you're happy with THAT archive, good on ya.
<superkuh> So they must be doing something *right now* that has broken them.
<superkuh> I guess I'll just wait a day or two and see if they fix it.
<YankDownUnder> superkuh: I'd always trust a "non Ubuntu" archive - like somewhere in Germany...or Japan...or in another strange freaky country like Australia...
<orlock> superkuh: Obscure hardware, or you really like the setup?
<superkuh> It's a personal preference. Let's not get into it.
<superkuh> I run modern Ubuntu on other machines but this one just has too much custom stuff.
 * YankDownUnder is pissing himself with the giggles over that statement
<orlock> Yeah, i'm the same with my imaging laptop
<ax562> YankDownUnder so I found out there was 1 more bios release after the one I have
<ax562> but I can't install because it checks windows OS and state incompatible os version
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Good on ya! Awesome! And you've installed it or you're going to install it, yeah?
<Guest61786> Hi every one ... i have installed gns3 from commands in terminal ... i want to uninstall it ... i want some help
<ax562> I ran as admin and tried compatibility mode of vist, xp service pack 3 and 2
<ax562> vista
<ax562> no dice
<ax562> so atm my only real issue is just that dumb error message
<ax562> huge headache for just some dumb text
<YankDownUnder> ax562: You lost me in bits there, mate...WHAT version is it looking for, eh?
<afidegnum> hello, what's the best local mail server I can use for testing mail utilities, with python?  i m using ubuntu 14.04
<ax562> windows version < windows 7
<YankDownUnder> It's not about "just some dumb text"...but hey, if you want to leave it at that, then that's your choice, not mine. I prefer to have "all my strings tied, all my i's dotted and t's crossed", as it were...
<orlock> afidegnum: probably postfix, imho at least
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Is that the version it WANTS?
<orlock> afidegnum: assuming you meant SMTP and not POP3/IMAP
<ax562> well, atm it is just about dumb text because the drivers are no longer installed
<afidegnum> how do I configure postfix to be running with localhost?
<ax562> yup
<superkuh> afidegnum, you'd probably have better luck in #postfix
<afidegnum> well, just my local pc, with features like user@localhost
<YankDownUnder> ax562: (grumbling) - does the error stop you from booting or using the OS?
<orlock> afidegnum: Dedicated channel for postfix..
<ax562> no
<ax562> it's just painfully irritating text I must see everytime I boot intto ubntu
<ax562> ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> ax562: So you boot, you use your machine, no stopping, nothing - just the niggling little message and that's that, right? It doesn't stop you from doing anything or surfing or chatting or cleaning the house?
<ax562> nope, just super annoying
<ax562> little things like that really bug me
<ax562> I like to have a spic and span computer envirenmont
<YankDownUnder> ax562: If you're staring at the screen every single time you're booting, well, um, you do know that there is a REAL life somewhere, right? Or is this an OCD thingo?
<ax562> probably man, I'm a sound engineer
<abelur_> Hi anyone on ubuntu 16.04 have issues with connected over vpnclient (cisco vpn) .... basically dns resolve stops working when vpn is connected
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Um...if you require a Windows 7 "OS" - you *do* know that there are USB installations of Win7, right?
<ax562> I think ocd is a real posibility\
<abelur_> everything, i need to disconnect from the vpn to actually browse a site
<Grorco> Hi I'm having a problem with PyQt, I'm not sure if it's a glitch with ubuntu or pyqt :(
<ax562> no it has to be vista or before
<ax562> well xp or vista
<ax562> but fuck that
<ax562> too much work
<YankDownUnder> ax562: hehehehehe...don't get me started on doing audio/video/media production or engineering...hehehehehehe
<ax562> well you get on that ;P
<ax562> 50 recordings laters and 101 mixes...it still not right!
<ax562> If someone knew how to clear that messasge that would be the easiest fix
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Ah! Well, here's something for you to look into, bro! It's called "Hiren's Boot CD" - and it can be installed onto a USB - the version I use for troubleshooting is 9.5 - the XP environment that runs on it is quite cool...and all runs from the bloody USB or CD or DVD...whichever you desire....ha. Search for that "Hiren's Boot CD" - and then dig for the version, bro.
<Legendre_> So.. this desktop machine has been a total slug ever since installing the LTS.
<Legendre_> it's getting damn unnerving.
<YankDownUnder> ax562: http://www.hiren.info/
<ax562> what's that?
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: I'm sorry. It's all my fault. I shall assume all of the blame for your machine running slow. Ubuntu doesn't pay me enough. (this is a joke...trying to get you to relax before anyone can give you a hand)
<ax562> well, I can see what it is
<Legendre_> TOP doesn't seem to show much that looks out of place.. what should I be looking at?
<ax562> but I assume you want me to run one of those boot cds :p
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Yersh...do go see...creating an XP boot is a good thing - especially since it will allow you to flash your BIOS with a version that is acceptable, eh? Yeah.
<Legendre_> YankDownUnder: I was planning to blame you, so thanks fo stepping-up.
<Bashing-om> ax562: To add to the mix: " c. Check the date of the microcode package: it needs to be newer than your BIOS / UEFI! " : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/microcode >> ' apt show amd64-microcode ' .
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: Coolbeans.
<Legendre_> seems like it's always out of ram, swapping or something.
<abelur_> Hi anyone on ubuntu 16.04 have issues with connected over vpnclient (cisco vpn) while using a vpn split tunnel .... basically dns resolve stops working when vpn is connected, everything, i need to disconnect from the vpn to actually browse a site. Until now I have tried reordering the entries in /etc/nsswitch.conf ... my /etc/resolv.conf is updated with the VPN DNS entries, everytime I add open/google-dns into the resolve.conf, the other does not work. Als
<abelur_> o disable dnsmasq option in networkmanage.conf
<Legendre_> point is, I need a more precise tool to determine exactly what is dragging it all down.
<Legendre_> the old stand-bys like top, free etc aren't giving me any leads.
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/8zENKN4g
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: How much RAM ya gots, and how much swap is setup on the system?
<ax562> that is my microcode output
<ax562> looks like march of this year
<tatertots> 1
<YankDownUnder> tatertots: PMSL :)
<ax562> Bashing-om it is looks like
<Bashing-om> ax562: So not that old of hardware " Version: 2.20160316.1 " .. so what is the date of the bios ?
<ax562> 2007
<Legendre_> one moment
<ax562> believe 03/2007 but 2007 for sure
<YankDownUnder> 2007! OMG! I was like what, 46 back then! Wow!
<ax562> lmao
<ax562> I told you it was old
<ax562> my parents pc
<YankDownUnder> ax562: My daughter is older than that machine! Does it have ossification happening on the shell/cover/keyboard or any type of encrustation that can be used for radiocarbon dating?
<ax562> hahahaha
<Legendre_> YankDownUnder: http://pastebin.com/s5T8M9js
<ax562> no but the floppy drive needs replacement
<aabbcc> hi everyone .. i have installed gns3 using commands in terminal of my ubuntu desktop ... i want to remove it ... anyone can help me?
<ax562> :P
<Legendre_> that's all of the mem/cpu stuff
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: Just a quickie question - is it safe to assume you've done all the "third party driver" installations - yeah?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: you might cd into that dir and see what's in it before deleting it
<Bashing-om> ax562: Any consolation .., I too run an old AMD box from 2007. So far .. so good .. 16.04 performs well on old spinning rust .
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: maybe just move the dir first see if all goes well then just delete it
<ax562> it actually ....don't hate me...performs better on windows 8.1 :p
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: after move try reboot and run most apps you normaly run
<ax562> but runs smooth on both os
<Legendre_> YankDownUnder: well, perhaps.. about the only one would be a vid driver, I'd think..
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, OK i will try it .. thanks'
<tatertots> I've got an old AMD socket AM3 system too
<ax562> if it wasn't for the horrible video card it would be pretty awesome
<ax562> I prefer intel but amd gets the job done
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: I'd not blame the vid driver yet...however, that being said, are you running Unity, Mate, Cinnamon, XFce, LxDE or KDE?
<ax562> and amd was the first 64 bit cpu :p
<Legendre_> YankDownUnder: it's Xubuntu, XFCE
<tatertots> I built me a shinny new Skylake Z170 chipset system a few months back
<ax562> skylake = intel?
<orlock> ax562: nahh...
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: Right oh - just was checking - because KDE, Unity, Mate and Cinnamon can be heavy on "eye candy" - and therefore, sluggish on that note...
<Legendre_> sure
<orlock> ax562: pretty sure that Cray/Sun/Digital (amongst others) were first
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: Has it been suggested to look into tweaking the drive speed/reads using hdparm yet? (I don't do good at reading minds or thinking into the realm of yesterdays)
<Legendre_> so I've run Xubuntu since Edgy, on various machines, and it's always been nice. In fact, the 14.X I had on here previous was fine, too.. it's just this 160.4 (?) that's being such a pill
<tatertots> It was either build skylake now or wait until amd releases zen/AM4..and i couldn't wait
<YankDownUnder> orlock: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit_computing
<orlock> YankDownUnder: yeah, already there. Cray in 1975
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: well, for one, 16.04 is using "systemd" - which is  a bit of a difference, hmm...
<Legendre_> YankDownUnder: no, I've not bothered with hdparm on this go.. nor on anything since I ran Slackare.
<orlock> YankDownUnder: actually earlier, depending on definitions
<orlock> 1961
<orlock> damn
<Legendre_> like I say, this setup is pretty much like every other xubuntu setup I've ever run, in terms of what's installed, etc.
<ax562> well mass market pc I meant
<ax562> but damb 1975 that is so long ago
<Legendre_> so I have some reasonable stanards to compare with.
<Grorco_> sorry it froze my machine
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: Fair enough - so you're aware of hdparm - and have quite a good idea of things if you've come from the Slackware streams...but do you see where I'm going with this? I was going to suggest "tuning" the params for hdparm...but as well, something to look into is changing from systemd back to sysinit - does that make sense?
<Legendre_> I was in kindergarten in 1975. =)
<YankDownUnder> ax562: 1975 is NOT long ago. Ahem.
<ax562> hahaha
<ax562> sorry gramps :p
<ax562> jkjk
<Legendre_> YankDownUnder: sure enough. What does systemd cover? Is it for the /dev/ tree again?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: I watched the first step onto the moon in 69 in my 1st grade class.
<ax562> I was only a twinkle in my dads eye in 1975
<ax562> cool
<Grorco_> https://imagebin.ca/v/2oRheRy5lgh9
<ax562> unfortunately I watched challenger blow up in my kindergarden class :(
<Legendre_> thanks for the energy.
<abelur_> anyone has a few mins to look into vpn / dns resolve issue ^^^^
<ax562> 1986
<Grorco_> That's what happens when I run the code, it was normal at first but I tried changing the textedit to listview and now it stays like that even after changing it back
<tatertots> abelur what's the issue?
<abelur_> Hi anyone on ubuntu 16.04 have issues with connected over vpnclient (cisco vpn) while using a vpn split tunnel .... basically dns resolve stops working when vpn is connected, everything, i need to disconnect from the vpn to actually browse a site. Until now I have tried reordering the entries in /etc/nsswitch.conf ... my /etc/resolv.conf is updated with the VPN DNS entries, everytime I add open/google-dns into the resolve.conf, the other does not work. Als
<abelur_> o disable dnsmasq option in networkmanage.conf
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: it's a means by which to intiate the processes/systems/jobs - there are two different "schools" - one being "systemd" the other being "sysinit"...sysinit being the older...either which, since 16.04 and the implementation of systemd, there are many issues - especially in upgrades from 15.10 and below...all pertaining to speed...SO...now that you know, there ya go. I know that there is a means by which to "change back" to
<YankDownUnder> the "sysinit", but haven't tried it or suggested it before...especially wouldn't do so to a noob...
<abelur_> tatertots, ^^
<Legendre_> ah ok.. so does it totally replace init??
<YankDownUnder> ax562: I was in Florida when that happened...watching the lift-off.
<Legendre_> as in telinit etc?
<Legendre_> is no longer cromulent/
<Legendre_> ?
<tatertots> resolv.conf get's rewritten by DHCP
<ax562> as a kid I didn't really understand what was happening
<sacarlson3> Grorco_: looks like it's working to me
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: yes - replaces it...
 * Legendre_ boggles
<tatertots> so unless you took care of that adding stuff to resolv.conf isn't doing you any good
<Legendre_> god but I'm old
<ax562> I saw it blow up, then I'm thinking, wait, is that supposed to happen...
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: I was kinda looking though some stuff about changing over the weekend...but didn't really get far, mainly because it was the weekend...
<sacarlson3> Grorco_: and if it's a problem it might be the python app your running
<Grorco_> sacarlson3, did you look at the picture? and it just crashed my machine :(
<tatertots> when you're connected to vpn are you using the local 'route' or the remote 'route'?
<sacarlson3> Grorco_: yes it's not crashed
<Legendre_> YankDownUnder: oh look at that.. systemd with pid 1
<abelur_> tatertots, I have two sets of DNS (1. used for vpn and 2. use for regualer browsing with opendns)
<sacarlson3> Grorco_: did you try any other python apps?
<Legendre_> but telinit is still installed... hm..
<aabbcc> hi everyone .. i have installed gns3 using commands in terminal of my ubuntu desktop ... i want to remove it ... anyone can help me
<abelur_> while one set is added into resolv.conf ... the sites dont work
<Legendre_> what rl is shutdown? 6?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: did you move the dir?
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: Rl is 0 for shutdown eh
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: or do you now have any new info.  why do you repeat?
<abelur_> I think am using the remote routes ...
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, it says that it is not a directory
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: any other question like do you know how to move files?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: what path is that?
<abelur_> tatertots, is there a way, I could verify this ... as I remember add additional routes to my vpnclient config throught network manager
<Grorco_> sacarlson3, I'm having trouble trying to run it outside of idle
<Legendre_> lol
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, /home/gns3
<Legendre_> well, 6 is as well..
<Bashing-om> Legendre_:  0 runlevel0.target, poweroff.target ; 6 runlevel6.target, reboot.target - emergency emergency.target .
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: ls -l /home/gns3
<Legendre_> the dang thing let me call telinit 6 from a vt, without sudo!
<tatertots> connect the vpn and ping the remote route addy
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: Runlevel 6 is reboot, 0 is shutdown - then there's the infamous "Runlevel Pi"...
<tatertots> then ping your local route addy
<Legendre_> why does it let me call telinit 6 without sudo?
<tatertots> sounds like you're using the remote route
<Legendre_> is that correct?
<Legendre_> here, let me try telinit 0
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, ok? what is next
<sacarlson3> Grorco_: only this python app?  try another verify that your python system is working
<abelur_> tatertots, yes - I can ping and the routes show up properly when on `route -n`
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: THAT is truly a mystery...however, I've given up trying to "solve mysteries" and just stand back in the amazement of how things have gone "south" since Slackware 3.2 :)
<tatertots> is the remote route supposed to provide internet connectivity or only grant you access to the network resources behind it?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: the next would be to return me the results
<YankDownUnder> Legendre_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/779640/how-to-remove-systemd-from-ubuntu-16-04-and-prevent-its-usage
<Legendre_> sure as shite, telinit 0 works just the same.. no sudo.
<Grorco_> sacarlson3, only this app and only if the textedit is there if I comment it out or add another one after it, it works fine
<tatertots> if it's supposed to only grant you access to network resources behind it, then it's functioning as designed and you should set your local route which does have internet connectivity
<snfgf> What's the name of a device file for a phone I've connected by USB?
<Legendre_> possible more than one dev.. like /dev/micN or /dev/dspN etc?
<sacarlson3> Grorco_: I'm not sure but I assume your problem is in the python software.  might ask the writer of it to look at it your find another solution
<abelur_> tatertots, ok it makes sense now ... then this has nothing to do with the dns resolve when connecting over vpn ?
<Legendre_> just saying it may not have a single, dedicated dev to do duplex on phone
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, the result is " Desktop Documents Downloads examples.desktop Music Pictures Public Templates videos"
<snfgf> Legendre, none by those names
<Legendre_> snfgf: no /dev/dsp*
<Legendre_> ?
<snfgf> nope
<Legendre_> /dev/audio*
<snfgf> nope
<Legendre_> what does dmesg say?
<tatertots> you simply need to pick a default route
<Legendre_> does it enumerate the devs?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: and that's what is inside this path?
<snfgf> Yes. 'new high-speed device number 2'
<tatertots> can you access network resources behind the vpn?
<snfgf> then Product, Manufacturer, SerialNumber
<abelur_> yes
<snfgf> but no mention of a device file
<Grorco_> sacarlson3, Thanks hopefully I'll figure it out
<Legendre_> snfgf: does it give it an address? Please paste the dmesg output to pastebin etc
<abelur_> tatertots, yes ... i can ssh into the servers i need
<aabbcc> sacarlson3و غثس
<tatertots> sounds like you're using the remote route as the default route instead of the local route that connects you to the (W)orld(W)ide(W)eb
<aabbcc> sacarlson3و yes
<Legendre_> snfgf: if it doesn['t have the correct driver (do you need to load a module?) it will not assign a port / address
<Legendre_> and then there's no /dev/ file abstracted to it..
<snfgf> usb 3-1?, I can't see an address, it shows up on 'lsusb' as Bus 3 Device 003
<tatertots> the remote route it only going to get you network access to the vpn server and the network resources behind it, you probably want to use the local route if you want internet
<abelur_> tatertots, it makes perfect sense, but not an nw expert
<abelur_> how to add local route as default route
<Legendre_> snfgf: do you know which module it uses?
<Legendre_> snfgf: sorry, this is all very generic advice, obviously.
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: maybe ls -ld /home/gns3  ; but it sounds like the file no longer exists
<Legendre_> if you know the module, run modinfo (mod name) and see if it tells you anything
<snfgf> Legendre, I don't. I just thought I could plug it in then access the filesystem. How do I find out the module?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: you do know how to remove file?   man rm
<Legendre_> snfgf: watch which modules (if any) load when you plug it in? =)
<Legendre_> sorry..
<YankDownUnder> See y'all laterz.
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: or move file man mv
<Legendre_> later YankDownUnder
<snfgf> xhci_hcd?
<tatertots> does your vpn server allow you to set manual ip settings or are they automatically set for you?....it sounds like you're been adding routes for it ...so i probably answered my own question just now lol
<Legendre_> snfgf: more to the point, what driver does it need?
<Legendre_> look it up.. do you have it?
<Legendre_> bbl
<abelur_> tatertots, lol ...
<snfgf> it says, 'new high-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd'
<ax562> later YankDownUnder
<snfgf> so I guess so
<abelur_> tatertots, adding the routes so that I can use a split tunnel ... and avoid redirect all traffic thru the vpn
<snfgf> maybe I need to mount /dev/bus/003/008?
<tatertots> does the route you are manually setting by your own hand provide internet access? can you confirm this?
<sacarlson3> snfgf: my guess is your phone is using the mk china chip set
<snfgf> what are the implications?
<sacarlson3> snfgf: I have the same and still can't get it to mount as usb drive
<snfgf> it is a nokia lumia
<Legendre_> why would a telephone mount as a USB 'drive', as in, storage?
<tatertots> if so are you using the correct routes and have made sure there is not a typographical error when manually setting your route
<sacarlson3> snfgf: no it's uses Qualcomm MSM8974 Snapdragon 800
<Legendre_> you don't generally mount audio devices.. you read/write to their /dev/ nodes
<abelur_> tatertots, some of the web site work ... like google
<abelur_> but some of the websites external website dont work
<tatertots> you're sure you're getting fresh info from the web servers on the working web sites and not seeing a cached web page that was cached when you were disconnected from vpn?
<sacarlson3> snfgf: I don't see any problem with that phone mounting as a drive.  sometimes phones require to be set as usb mountable
<tatertots> when you say some websites work...are you actually running traceroute or nslookup or are you just going by what you seee in a web browser?
<tatertots> i've answered my own question again
<abelur_> from the web broswer
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, sorry didnt understand how to remove it
<tatertots> what you see in a browser could be cached
<sacarlson3> snfgf: might be a small chance it has a dual mode problem where it tries to setup the phone as a data modem and fails.  this can be fixed with config settings
<Legendre_> snfgf: in the old days, your audio out was /dev/dsp.. it accepted raw pcm audio at 44.1/16
<tatertots> misleading you to think some websites are working
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: you don't even return results to tell me it exists or not
<Legendre_> so you <could just cat file.pcm > /dev/dsp and it would play your tune or whatever
<abelur_> I the following err: This site can’t be reached
<abelur_> Try:
<abelur_> Reloading the page
<abelur_> Checking the connection
<abelur_> Checking the proxy and the firewall
<tatertots> when you actually have no internet at all of any sorts when connected to vpn
<abelur_> tatertots, ^^
<Legendre_> or cat /dev/mic > file.dsp and have a dsp recording of the mic
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, gns3 exists yes .. sorry but i am not understanding what you want me to do
<Legendre_> and in my exp, audio devices - USB or otherwise - enumerate as audio devices.. files, like /dev/dsp etc.
<tatertots> you got that error when you attempted to go to one of the website that you thought were working?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc:  do you know how to use the filemanager?  try deleting it
<abelur_> works without the vpn ...
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, no
<abelur_> tatertots,  that website works without the vpn connected
<tatertots> use traceroute
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: what do you know how to do?  maybe become a cook?
<tatertots> I'm not going to pry into your privacy and ask what website this is ...but run traceroute against it
<tatertots> run traceroute agaisnt it while connected to vpn
<tatertots> my typing today is horrid
<tatertots> are you familiar with running traceroute and working with the results?
<abelur_> tatertots, yes a little bit.
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, why are you saying that? .. i am just a beginner
<abelur_> this resolves to an internal ip which is only accessable through vpn
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: are you running out of disk space?  why do you so need to delete these files?
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: they won't harm anything
<tatertots> now run trace route again without the vpn connected and look at the results
<tatertots> you that route makes a round trip on your local route but your remote route is the point of failure
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, gns3 is a network simulator & it has some problems that it is not running correctly .. i want to delete every thing and reinstall it from scratch
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: learn the basic functions of a computer including the browser,  learn some basic features including the filemanager,  learn english or find a source of info in your first language
<abelur_> while connected it just gives me a single line
<abelur_> when not connected there are several hops
<abelur_> tatertots, ^^
<tatertots> without prying into your personal business I'll assume you're running traceroute against google.com as you used in your example
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: or then force remove the file with rm command  sudo rm -rf /home/gns3
<sacarlson3> aabbcc: if that don't work then the files don't exist
<tatertots> if you traceroute google.com connected to vpn and it goes as far as a internal ip only accessible by vpn..you found your point of failure
<abelur_> tatertots, not really ... the domain/service which I need access to
<gholguin> hi
<tatertots> you need to traceroute something that would be available on both ends for troubleshooting...tracerouting something you can ONLY access with this VPN for troubleshooting no internet issue isn't the methodology
<tatertots> that's why i used google.com in my example
<tatertots> traceroute google.com while connected vpn
<abelur_> the site I am connecting to is an accessable without vpn, but does not work when connected to vpn ... let me check google like you mentioned
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, Every thing is deleted in /home
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: very good
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, no, i wanted just gns3 to be deleted
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: yes that is what that command should have done
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: what do you now feel is not deleted or too much deleted?
<tatertots> if the traceroute stops short a hop or more of getting google.com to you when connected to vpn the route you have manually chosen is the point of failure
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, too much deleted
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, everything is deleted .. not only gns3
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: and why is that?
<abelur_> tatertots, both work for google tr ... except that when connected the last hop goes through my vpn
<orlock> Some VPN's try to disable split tunneling
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, i dont know
<orlock> abelur_: do you manage the VPN, or is it IT provided? or is this one of those personal "location hiding" systems/
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: what do you mean by everything?  are you on it now chating with me?
<abelur_> orlock, its IT provided
<orlock> abelur_: Often they will (try) to force you to route all traffic via them when connected
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, i am not on it , i am chating you from another machine
<notyetelite> my archive manager is not working.i am using ubuntu 32 bit op no matter what i do it wont work
<orlock> to prevent you being used as a jump point for nefarious deeds
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: ok so what can it do or not do now?
<abelur_> orlock, they are not forceing ... thatz way the additional ipv4 routes are added
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, i dont know .. everything is deleted :(
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: well good problem solved
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: reinstall a new system if needed
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: would have taken much less time.  also think about setting up virtualbox with a fresh system
<tatertots> so google.com makes it back to you when you traceroute it when connected to vpn? yes/no?
<sacarlson1> aabbcc: always backup your work
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, غثس
<aabbcc> sacarlson3, yes
<abelur_> tatertots, yes very much
<tatertots> since the VPN server side of the network is IT managed you may want to contact them...they may be having an outage of some sort....it happens
<tatertots> outages happen
<notyetelite> can someone help my friend blade420 with his "my archive manager is not working.i am using ubuntu 32 bit op no matter what i do it wont work"
<abelur_> ah not really, just confirmed it
<abelur_> tatertots, ^
<abelur_> tatertots, will adding a default route work solve this ?
<sacarlson1> notyetelite: does it not work on any archived file or just one?  what app might he be running to archive?   what type of archive file format? ....
<sacarlson1> notyetelite: much too little detail
<notyetelite> he will be joining in in amin
<tatertots> if you use the route that takes you were you want to go..yes
<blade420> none works
<blade420> how do i get that info
<abelur_> tatertots, thanks a lot ... let me work with the IT and see if I can get it resolved, before that will try to add default route and check
<abelur_> tatertots++
<orlock> abelur_: What client are you using?
<abelur_> orlock, networkmanager / vpnclient / cisco vpn
<orlock> abelur_: there's also openconnect
<orlock> depends on if they are using the old style or new style client
<orlock> "Cisco VPN Client" vs "ANyConnect"
<orlock> i found that openconnect worked fine for me when i was troubleshooting some vpn issues
<orlock> the Cisco(tm) VPN client will try to enforce the routes configured from the VPN host
<al_nz1> Evening all
<abelur_> orlock, what pkg should i install to try with anyconnect
<orlock> abelur_: openconnect i think it's called
<orlock> and then just run openconnect from the terminal
<al_nz1> I had a samba share setup without issue - then I plugged in a external disk and added another share to the smb.conf with guest ok = yes - but when I try to access that I get a permissions error - anyone know why?
<orlock> al_nz1: reload samba?
<al_nz1> orlock: did that
<al_nz1> I can post the conf
<abelur_> orlock, what I am using is cisco compatible vpn client (vpnc)
<sacarlson1> al_nz1: did you try just use the filemanger to right click on the dir to share over samba?  it used to work
<blade420> privmsg sacarlson1 hey
<al_nz1> http://pastebin.com/hGx53W1W
<al_nz1> sacarlson1: I like to understand at a deeper level what I am doing
<al_nz1> in the paste share 1 is fine
<al_nz1> share 2 isnt
<tatertots> no prob hope you get connected
<orlock> abelur_: what client do you use under windows?
<tatertots> 1
<ax562> cricket...cricket
<nils_> chirp chirp
<ax562> is mr robot on lol
<orlock> Not for another few days i think?
<ax562> yeah wed. i was jk
<ax562> never seen it this quiet in here...EVER
<ax562> #mrrobot
<al_nz1> this gets more puzzling. Now I can authenticate but any attempt to browse below the root share just ends up in windows "thinking" about it
<Triffid_Hunter> al_nz1: keep in mind that samba often uses 'nobody' user to access files, which may not have permission to access your external drive
<Triffid_Hunter> al_nz1: also, getting stuck when accessing external disks often means your usb dropped out for a moment and left a dangling mount.. linux kernel apparently isn't smart enough to recognise that the same disk came back and it can resume the mount just yet
<al_nz1> Triffid_Hunter: actually your right it could be a USB problem
<al_nz1> the external disk is borked and I am getting files off it as fast as I can
<Triffid_Hunter> al_nz1: in that case I'd suggest grabbing a partition image, then getting the files out of that afterwards.. assuming you have enough contiguous free space somewhere that is
<Tomm43>  salut les amis !.
<Tomm43>  salut les amis !.\r
<Pierro> salut
<Pierro> bien ?
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> during upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 i see this in the log https://bpaste.net/show/1905ec6d4f2c
<leeyaa> what causes it ?
<Pierro> salut
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: well as you telling us it seems upgrage caused it
<sacarlson1> the next question to ask is how to fix it
<leeyaa> yeah was going to ask taht
<leeyaa> that*
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: after reboot does it still happen and does it boot at all?
<leeyaa> sacarlson1: servers boot fine. i upgraded 10 already
<sacarlson1> so it's like a function that is no longer needed ?
<sacarlson1> everything works otherwise?
<leeyaa> at first glance yeah everything works
<leeyaa> it is probably nothing bad, but wanted to know how to fix it
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: seems runlevel has been changed to targets in 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/788323/change-runlevel-on-16-04
<sacarlson1> upgrade may have left legacy stuf behind that still looks at runlevel
<leeyaa> yeah thats what i thought too
<leeyaa>  should ignore it or report a bug ?
<sacarlson1> might try a fresh install and verify that this error is still seen or not seen like in a virtualbox install.
<leeyaa> i havent seen it on fresh install
<sacarlson1> that's what I figured.
<sacarlson1> it's your call if you want to put in a bug report can't hurt.  but at this point I don't see it doing any real harm.  just more noise in logs
<leeyaa> not worth the time i guess
<leeyaa> thanks sacarlson1
<sacarlson1> np
<TheMarius> so much happening now on linux with games etc, when is amd out with theyre new drivers?
<leeyaa> sacarlson1: hm found one more
<leeyaa> waiting for bug report to be processed
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: one more what?
<iShitMyPants> Hello
<iShitMyPants> * * * * * * * * * * * * *
<GoMeatal> hello
<GoMeatal> hello hello hello is there anybody :D
<iShitMyPants> GoMeatal: No
<iShitMyPants> nobody is here
<iShitMyPants> maybe they are, I will check
<iShitMyPants> Drone`,  [diablo],  [n0mad],  \9,  ^5,  ^`,  ^peter^,  _28_ria,  _KaszpiR__,  _ruben,  _S4MUR4I_,  _smh_,  _Trullo,  _unreal_,  `Cam,  `z,  `Zephyr,  a1,  A124,  aaran,  Aayush,  AbigailBuccaneer,  abra0,  AbyssOne,  acalewin,  AciD`,  Acn0w,  acrocity,  ac|work,  Ad1_RN,  adac,  Adam_FrVancouver,  adante,  addo,  adeschamps,  Adie,  Adran,  adreno,  aegis,  Afforess,  afidegnum,  Afrotoast,  Agent,  AgentClank,  agopo,  ahnooie,  AJ_Z0,  akaWolf,  
<sacarlson1> normaly we wait till we see something worth answering.  just ask your question
<sacarlson1> otherwise I will continue watching the simpsons
<iShitMyPants> sacarlson1: my question is
<GoMeatal> anyone from nepal guys
<iShitMyPants> Why is Ubuntu gay and debian not gay?
<GoMeatal> hahaha
<creeep> Weak wifi signal though sitting right next to the device on ubuntu 16.04.here is the terminal stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/19875310/
<iShitMyPants> what happened?
<iShitMyPants> my connection fucked ofd
<iShitMyPants> *off
 * [diablo] detects a ban coming
<zytr0n> iShitMyPants: you got booted, moron
<iShitMyPants> zytr0n: no
<iShitMyPants> it was not just one channel
<iShitMyPants> my entire client freaked out
<sacarlson1> creeep: does it have better signal with some other system software running?
<iShitMyPants> sacarlson1: farts
<iShitMyPants> farts
<sacarlson1> creeep: like windows or older ubuntu linux
<iShitMyPants> Sigyn: FUCK
<jancoow> Hi there. I was upgrading my ubuntu 14.04 to the newest verson, xenional. In this upgrade proces, the installation got stuck on Preparing to unpack .../cgroup-lite_1.11_all.deb ...
<iShitMyPants> Sigyn: FUCK
<iShitMyPants> Sigyn: FUCK
<iShitMyPants> Sigyn: FUCK
<iShitMyPants> Sigyn: FUCK
<creeep> sacarlson1, This is a new laptop and a fresh install
<creeep> sacarlson1, never tried anything else
<sacarlson1> do you have any old iso files to try?
<jancoow> what problems can i expect now..
<jancoow> because i think the upgrade isn't tottally done
<sacarlson1> to try boot from flash drive
<iShitMyPants> it happened again
<sacarlson1> creeep: sounds more likely to be a hardware issue
<creeep> sacarlson1, i just tried a kali live ...but it was really really slow
<creeep> sacarlson1, live booting was really slow to load
<iShitMyPants> !ops AntiSpamMeta is a homosexual
<GoMeatal> ubuntu is gay coz it hit on multiprogramming n good for all processes,,, so being good for all ubuntu have to face the problem of gay :D
<sacarlson1> well slow so it takes 5 min?  got eat an icecream or something and come back
<creeep> sacarlson1, does wlan0 and wlp19s0 make any diff?
<sacarlson1> creeep: I'm not sure maybe one is encrypted and the other not
<creeep> sacarlson1, ice cream will finish off.LoL
<jancoow> someone? :"(
<GoMeatal> ok guys take care ... new here so get board .... see u late guys
<jancoow> i had to kill the proces, it was stuck over 10 hours
<jancoow> and now when i try to upgrade https://jancokock.me/f/08d01
<leeyaa> sacarlson1: this is what happened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-rpaf/+bug/1603889
<leeyaa> ;p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1603889 in libapache2-mod-rpaf (Ubuntu) "package libapache2-mod-rpaf 0.6-13 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<jancoow> woops wrong
<jancoow> https://jancokock.me/f/757f9
<sacarlson1> jancoow: that sucks, hope you made a backup
<jancoow> sacarlson1: nope didnt
<jancoow> i'm really mad right now
<jancoow> really mad.
<GoMeatal> hhahahha its true but some how dependable in Hardware configuration too coz my laptop has ubuntu based configuration
<sacarlson1> jancoow: I never upgrade.  I normaly just save a partition to install the next system on and start to test that and keep the old in the event of problems with the new fresh system
<geirha> check if dpkg is still running
<jancoow> the reason why i upgraded? Because there is a major bug in bash in 14.04. It took me hours to firgure out why my bash script wasn't working
<jancoow> and it ONLY happend on ubuntu 14.04
<jancoow> tested in multiple arch systems, elementary os, kodi machines, raspberry pi's, it worked EVERYWHERE
<jancoow> except on ubuntu 14.04 because of a nasty bug.....
<sacarlson1> jancoow: never had any problems with bash on 14.04 maybe you were running the other script interpriter that is default
<geirha> It might have been a bug with trusty's bash. Never really confirmed it
<jancoow> sacarlson1: well it's working now after a half-upgrade
<sacarlson1> dash I think
<Triffid_Hunter> I've got problems with bash in ubuntu, tab completion doesn't work half the time
<leeyaa> never had issues on 14.04 either
<geirha> jancoow: anyway, are there currently any dpkg or apt processes running?   ps -ef | grep -e dpkg -e apt
<jancoow> declare -A 'assoc_array=([uptime]="44728.99" [distributor]="Arch" [boottime]="1468750320" [description]="Arch Linux" [release]="rolling" [codename]="n/a" )' DOESNT work, however declare -A assoc_array=([uptime]="44728.99" [distributor]="Arch" [boottime]="1468750320" [description]="Arch Linux" [release]="rolling" [codename]="n/a" ) does work..
<jancoow> for some reason a declare -A with ' ' doesnt work on trusty bash -.-"
<jancoow> geirha: i had to kill it
<jancoow> it was stuk over 10 hours
<jancoow> stuck*
<geirha> so no, I take it? how did you kill it? kill -9?
<jancoow> okay well.. there are still some processes
<jancoow> i only killed the upgrade script i think
<jancoow> damn i'm in a hurry. Will be back in a hour
<sacarlson1> Triffid_Hunter: I wouldn't mind seeing an example of one of these bash files that you say don't work
<leeyaa> sigh and i hit another one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/1094247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1094247 in grub (Ubuntu) "Boot problem with Xen DomU after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leeyaa> -.-
<leeyaa> common why upgrading ubuntu is always such a pain
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: and why I always install LTS and only upgrade when needed
<leeyaa> sacarlson1: its from lts to lts although the point release is not ready yet
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: and don't jump on it when it first comes out, let suckers like you find the bugs first
<leeyaa> hey thats not nice ;p
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: sorry just kidding
<leeyaa> btw im absolutely sure the bugs i found will exist in the final release
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: well go confirm it so that don't happen
<sacarlson1> and most bugs like that are upgrade bugs, there is almost no way to make a bugless upgrade.  there are too many combinations of software to test for that
<aroodaboss> Hi
<leeyaa> sacarlson1: actually its possible. just not with this distro
<leeyaa> although upgrades from 12.04 to 14.04 went fine
<Triffid_Hunter> sacarlson1: you mean jancoow I think
<Triffid_Hunter> sacarlson1: I just have broken tab completion :/
<sacarlson1> leeyaa: maybe not being we have so many more apps than others
<der_ubermensch95> bff..
<der_ubermensch95> brb
<sacarlson1> Triffid_Hunter: I'm not sure what broken tab completion is
<Triffid_Hunter> sacarlson1: ls path/to/file tab completes just fine, but make path/to/file won't tab complete, I have to type it out manually
<Bear__> Does anyone here kno whow to use UFW?
<Bear__> :p
<sacarlson1> Triffid_Hunter: oh gotcha
<sacarlson1> Triffid_Hunter: funny works for me on 14.04
<zytr0n> Bear__: what do you want to do with it
<piudipai> I don't hear any sound
<Bear__> zytr0n, prevent portscanning
<Bear__> I want to lock down my vps.
<der_ubermensch95> why
<Bear__> why what?
<der_ubermensch95> why lock down your vpn
<Bear__> vps...
<Triffid_Hunter> sacarlson1: works fine for me in gentoo, debian jessie, but not ubuntu 14.04
<Bear__> As for a VPN, security.
<Bear__> same idea
<der_ubermensch95> k
<geirha> Triffid_Hunter: With bash-completion enabled, it will try to read the makefile and complete targets instead of filenames
<sacarlson1> Triffid_Hunter: might be an env thing since mine is working ok but then I run mint
<Triffid_Hunter> Bear__: simplest network lockdown for linux is iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -m state ! --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j DROP - but make sure you have some way to log in because that'll drop any and all packets that the system didn't itself ask for..
<geirha> in earlier versions it also had a bug where it actually executed the makefile while parsing it. Hopefully that is fixed by now
<Triffid_Hunter> geirha: well how do I either turn off bash completion, or make the thing that handles makefiles non-stupid?
<Bear__> Triffid_Hunter, if I specify some open ports before I run that command will I be ok?
<geirha> to turn off bash-completion temporarily, in the current terminal, run complete -r
<geirha> that gives you the default programmable completion, which should complete filenames
<Triffid_Hunter> Bear__: if you allow them through in nat prerouting before that, it'll be ok. also note that existing connections shouldn't be affected, so make sure you can ssh in before you exit your current ssh session
<Triffid_Hunter> geirha: I'll try that next time I'm wrestling with ubuntu
<geirha> to disable bash_completion permanently, you need root access
<Bear__> ty Triffid_Hunter
<Bear__> A chinese botnet keeps trying to break into my VPS
<Bear__> Luckily I have SSH keys ;P
<Triffid_Hunter> Bear__: please read some docs first though, it's really trivial to lock yourself out of your VPS
<Triffid_Hunter> Bear__: see fail2ban and similar, may be helpful. also, don't run ssh on default port :P
<sacarlson1> Bear__: also change the default ssh to from 22 to other
<Bear__> I had it changed but I reverted it.
<creeep> does anyone think noobslab website is good for learning?
<Triffid_Hunter> the ssh on my vps is on a port >24k
<Bear__> I'm going to change it again or use knockd
<sacarlson1> Bear__: I would see my logs with lots of china knocks on my default port 22 but after change never see them again
<Bear__> sacarlson1, it's really annoying :/
<sacarlson1> it's just log noise
<Bear__> the worst part is part of these attacks are government sponsored.
<Bear__> Especially when hunting Tor nodes
<theyesman> Bear__: i block by country.
<Bear__> theyesman, it's sad that I have to do that as well
<Bear__> Cuba, Russia, China, Poland.
<edgardoanaya> How can I Make Sound Work on UBUNTU!!!
<Bear__> edgardoanaya, what's the issue?
<edgardoanaya> Everytime I install UBUNTU I Cant get any Sound
<theyesman> persistent connection attemps i manually block the ip with iptables.
<Bear__> theyesman, I run gameservers that are public from time to time and used to do all the time
<Bear__> edgardoanaya, open a terminal and type this: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Bear__> and restart anything outputing audio
<edgardoanaya> thank you
<Bear__> worked?
<edgardoanaya> Thanks Bear!!!
<Bear__> theyesman, like I said I block Cuba, Russia, China, Poland because they produce nothing but garbage traffic and cheaters.
<zytr0n> Bear__: discriminating by country isn't fair, I'm in China and we're already oppressed enough when it comes to internet freedoms
<Triffid_Hunter> heh I'm in china too, internet here is horrid
<edgardoanaya> Yes Bear I Appreciate ur Help This was always a Problem 4 Me!!!
<Bear__> zytr0n, when 99% of your countrie's traffic is garbage and 1% is good I'm not wasting my time for the 1%
<Bear__> Nothing personal.
<zytr0n> Triffid_Hunter: you on vpn?
<edgardoanaya> Bear U R a Tech Guru!!! My Friend
<Triffid_Hunter> zytr0n: when I need it.. even without one I'm lucky to get 20k/sec to unblocked sites
<Triffid_Hunter> I literally had faster internet in Australia last millenia than I do now in china's silicon valley
<zytr0n> Triffid_Hunter: it's disgusting isn't it
<sacarlson1> wow you have to manually install pulseaudio?  why won't it install when the system is installed?
<Bear__> Triffid_Hunter, How's the grat firewall?
<zytr0n> Triffid_Hunter: i know this is a support channel but are you originally from aus?
<Triffid_Hunter> zytr0n: yes
<zytr0n> Triffid_Hunter: awesome, me too :-)
<edgardoanaya> Everyone Have a Good Night!!!! Sleepy Now
<Triffid_Hunter> Bear__: terrible, keep an eye on how many random sites use google's cached jquery and suchforth for some idea of what doesn't work here
<edgardoanaya> Bear u R The Best!!!!
<Bear__> And I locked myself out of ssh.
<Bear__> crap.
<Bear__> I changed the port and forgot to add the new rule to the firewall..
<sacarlson1> Bear__: oh that sucks
<Bear__> I can fix it
 * Bear__ quickly hits the re-install button
<Bear__> Nothing I can't fix!
<sacarlson1> if it's on digitalocean it's not a problem just a click a way to having it back
<sacarlson1> oh they also have a direct term in digitalocean that bypasses ethernet
<Bear__> sacarlson1, ovh
<Bear__> Not a fan of digital ocean
<sacarlson1> to each his own
<Bear__> it's the data caps.
<sacarlson1> well my sites suck so I don't have that problem
<Bear__> lol
<Bear__> We use mumble
<gntheprogrammer> Hi
<soee> how can i show all folders sizes calculated including all  the content they have ?
<sacarlson1> soee: how could you posibly format all the contents all all the files?
<Bear__> So
<Bear__> I'm in rescue mode
<Bear__> but my drive isn't mounted...?
<k1l_> soee: on terminal? use "du" on gui use baobab
<soee> sacarlson1: i think what i was looking for is du -hs dir
<sacarlson1> soee: oh maybe the filemanager I thought you wanted to see the contents of the files
<sacarlson1> soee: oh and from the command line
<candy_> hi
<candy_> all friend
<zamanf> hi
<candy_> hi zaman f
<candy_> how are u ?
<zamanf> fine
<zamanf> you?
<candy_> am fine thank !
<zamanf> :)
<candy_> it is the first time i use this software
<Bear__> someone shoot me.
<Bear__> I can't login as root.
<Bear__> It didn't sync my changes in rescue mode.
<Bear__> shoot me.
<Bear__> I'm locked out of root.
<Bear__> PLEASE SHOOT ME.
<sacarlson1> BANG
<Bear__> The default font in windows doesn't show the difference between i and l in chrome.
<sacarlson1> Bear__: vps I assume?
<Bear__> yep
<Bear__> didn't snapshot it.
<candy_> Bear__: hi sir
<sacarlson1> Bear__: don't all vps still have a direct term?  you can get to preboot and fix like any other system you get locked out of in that case
<Bear__> wait!
<Bear__> I might be lucky.
<creeep> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Bear__> creep what are you doing.
<Bear__> creeep
<\9> he left
<k1l_> he is gone. dont mind the trolls
<Bear__> HOLY
<Bear__> YES
<Bear__> YES
<candy_> hi all i am a new member
<Bear__> i WAS READING THE WRONG EMAIL FROM OVH!
<gntheprogrammer> Hi
<Bear__> So my VPS is safe.
<Bear__> Port 22 is shut, my SSH port is moved, UFW is setup correctly.
<Bear__> Ty to everyone who helped. :)
<creeep> what does ! ops do and when to invoke it?
<k1l_> creeep: it calles the moderators to look at the channel. dont use that if there is no emergency
<k1l_> *calls
<sacarlson1> creeep: it is used to call the admin mods to fix problems
<creeep> what are emergencies?
<creeep> like what sort of emergency?
<sacarlson1> creeep: ever heard of trolls ?
<k1l_> creeep: like some users insulting other ones.
<k1l_> !guidelines | creeep read the channel rules
<ubottu> creeep read the channel rules: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<serialnuts> Hi all, I want to migrate my current installation that resides on a 500GB RAID 0 (2x250GB Mechanical drives) to a 240GB SSD. I haven't filled the RAID0 partition yet so there won't be a space issue whatsoever between the drives. Could anyone recommend the better tool for the job? Thanks
<EriC^^> serialnuts: rsync
<serialnuts> Would cp -a do? If I mount the other drive
<serialnuts> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> rsync -av --exclude "sys" --exclude "proc" .... / /path/to/other/mounted/fs
<serialnuts> EriC^^, so rsync everything over and then run grub again to make it boot?
<serialnuts> EriC^^, Thanks for the help
<EriC^^> yeah mount bind the virtual fs and chroot and reinstall grub
<EriC^^> serialnuts: no problem
<EriC^^> i think there's a better rsync command in the arch wiki, 1 sec
<EriC^^> rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} / /path/to/mounted/fs
<serialnuts> Yeah I was watching that one too after you mentioned it
<Bear__> bazhang,
<Bear__> Do you live on freenode?
<serialnuts> EriC^^, This is awesome thanks man :]
<EriC^^> serialnuts: no problem :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ you good with encryption?
<EriC^^> so-so
<EriC^^> pretty basic
<EriC^^> what's up?
<sacarlson1> Cryptkeeper 0.9.5  is what I use for my stuf
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ so I am trying to figure out how to merge whatsapp databases
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I managed to decrypt the files and merge the databases
<ToAruShiroiNeko> now I need to rencrypt it so that the program can identify it as a backup
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ so I am trying to figure out how to merge whatsapp databases
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I managed to decrypt the files and merge the databases
<ToAruShiroiNeko> now I need to rencrypt it so that the program can identify it as a backup
<ToAruShiroiNeko> whatsapp is a messenging app
<EriC^^> yeah, i know it
<EriC^^> how did you decrypt it?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> using a software called whatcrypt
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have a key file
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its crypt12 normally
<EriC^^> try to encrypt it with it maybe
<bazhang> !info whatcrypt
<ubottu> Package whatcrypt does not exist in xenial
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/merge-multiple-whatsapp-backup-file-one-t3142974
<ToAruShiroiNeko> EriC^^ I did try it, app didnt recognise the file
<bazhang> ToAruShiroiNeko, how is whatsapp related to ubuntu
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it isnt
<ToAruShiroiNeko> fine
<bazhang> ToAruShiroiNeko, why not use alis to find a suitable channel for that
<bazhang> !alis | ToAruShiroiNeko
<ubottu> ToAruShiroiNeko: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<EriC^^> #crypto maybe?
<sulle> When i try to play a game in fullscreen it shows up only on my second monitor. How can i fix this ?
<bazhang> what game sulle, native, wine steam or other
<sulle> Steam / Arma 3
<bazhang> have you tried #ubuntu-steam yet sulle
<sulle> Oh no, i did not know it existed. But thank you alot man. Ill head over there now.
<creeep> I installed notion using sudo apt-get ...now how do I set it up?
<minimec> sulle: Might be that the xserver sees your 'secondary monitor' as 'primary'. You can check that with 'xrandr | grep primary' or simply 'xrandr' in a console.
<minimec> sulle: To change that... 'xrandr --output YOURDEVICE --primary'
<multifractal> How do I find out where a program I built from source stored all its compiled binaries? It built with make.
<sacarlson1> whereis ls
<sacarlson1> ls just an example bin
<geirha> only the makefile knows
<ax562> ask nicely
<sacarlson1> only reason whereis won't work is if it's not already in your path
<sulle> minimec, how do i know what my primary is connected at ? Dp-0 dp-1 dv-i-d0 dv-i-1 HDMI-0 ?
<bradyyuy> salut
<Pierro> salut
<cfhowlett> !fr | bradyyuy
<ubottu> bradyyuy: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bradyyuy> "Salut
<multifractal> So given this makefile, how can I tell where the compiled binaries are stored?
<multifractal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19885242/
<minimec> sulle: good question. I normally do that with 'xrandr' and compare the device name and resolution. xrandr sees the device in a different way sometime. For example. I have two DVI 1680x1050 displays connected, one is plugged with a displayport-dvi adapter. xrandr sees them as HDMI1+2... ;)
<sacarlson1> multifractal: I have another idea cd sourcbuild ;  find . -executable
<poops> nfs
<poops> trying to set tcp_slot_table_entries to a different number and make it persistant
<poops> cat /proc/sys/sunrpc/tcp_slot_table_entries
<poops> where do I set it on ubuntu?
<poops> (this is an nfs client setting)
<poops> any idea?
<sulle> minimec, when i write grep primary the resolution looks like my main monitor. but still, the problem is when im trying to play games :/
<multifractal> join ##c++
<jancoow> back!
<akik> poops: /etc/sysctl.conf. i think it should be sunrpc.tcp_slot_table_entries in that file
<minimec> sulle: I see. My experience is that some programs use the primary screen as default fullscreen device, like 'kodi' for example.
<jancoow> so..
<sacarlson1> multifractal: DISTRIBUTE_DIR /bin and /lib
<jancoow> anyone an idea how i can resume the upgrade?
<nullbyte_> ow can i add somethings for grub command line to default to be added automatically when i run grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg GRUB_CMDLINUX_DEFAULT i mean something like that but added stuff to be from another OSs (fedora, ubuntu) ?
<jancoow> i wll repeat my question
<jancoow> Hi there. I was upgrading my ubuntu 14.04 to the newest verson, xenional. In this upgrade proces, the installation got stuck on Preparing to unpack .../cgroup-lite_1.11_all.deb ...
<jancoow> i killed the installation process (the python one)
<sulle> minimec, hmmm. i realy dont know what to do :(
<jancoow> but i still see processes in  ps -ef | grep -e dpkg -e apt
<minimec> sulle: Still. You can once try to switch the primary screen. The command I posted doesn' survive a reboot... ;)
<poops> thanks akik
<jancoow> http://pastebin.com/raw/uBCBP8qw
<jancoow> should i kill those?
<jancoow> what should i do?
<poops> akik: question. currently this file does not have this entry. where does it take the current value from then? (16)
<brutos> Hey
<sulle> Ok, thanks alot minimec :)
<brutos> anyone here?
<akik> poops: kernel default i guess
<minimec> sulle: no problem
<akik> poops: the file does not include nearly everything by default
<poops> just for curiosity. can u check on ur system?
<abelur> orlock, all I had to do was configure and run dnsmasq locally
<akik> poops: i checked and no sunrpc entries
<sacarlson1> butos; last I checked it seems we now have 1874 people here so why would you need to ask that?
<acerimmer_> brutos, save time and bandwidth; ask your questions
<poops> cat /proc/sys/sunrpc/tcp_slot_table_entries
<sacarlson1> jancoow: I think I would just kill them. maybe reboot
<jancoow> sacarlson1: i'm afraid a reboot would destroy everthing
<sacarlson1> jancoow: make a backup before you do
<jancoow> problem is i doesn't have much time and the server needs to be up an running :/
<jancoow> and ugh, it has to be stable before i leave for a year to another country ://
<jancoow> every command i type is so SLOW
<sacarlson1> jancoow: make a backup virtual system while it goes down
<jancoow> it looks like there is a heavy load
<jancoow> sacarlson1: yeah thanks i will try that. I hope i can resume the upgrade or something
<Leksa> hi?
<ramonskie> just upgraded to 16.04 and now after a few minutes it want to start wlan0 see http://pastebin.com/zHQ4qp8b while wlan1 is already up and running i think the culprit is network-manager and i only have 1 wlan card
<Anta_Kopi> hello
<Anta_Kopi> how to register?
<k1l_> !register | Anta_Kopi
<ubottu> Anta_Kopi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sulle> minimec, very nice :) it worked. but how can i set this so it will stick and survive a reboot
<Anta_Kopi> [11:01] <Anta_Kopi> hi [11:01] == Cannot send to channel: #freenode
<Desu> Anta_Kopi: wait a bit and you will be able to
<akik> poops: do you know how i can get the optimal value for tcp_slot_table_entries ?
<k1l_> Anta_Kopi: wait in that channel. the freenode staff needs to grant you the permission to talk in there. but you can pm the staff if you need help
<Desu> Anta_Kopi: but why not just register?
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: it might be you have an encrypted wlan then it might create a virtual lan that is the unencryped side
<Anta_Kopi> msg nickserv register your_password your_email_address
<poops> akik, no just want to know if indeed 16 is the default value
<minimec> sulle: you might be able to change the promary screen with the 'displays' GUI in settings. otherwise you could make a 'launcher' with that command and put it in 'Startup Applications'
<minimec> sulle: Nice to hear that it worked by the way...
<ramonskie> sacarlson1: how can i check this?
<akik> poops: sunrpc.tcp_max_slot_table_entries = 65536 and sunrpc.tcp_slot_table_entries = 2
<jancoow> it even hangs on reboot command :((
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: route -n might provide a clue
<ramonskie> sacarlson1: nothing interesting there already checked,
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: does it work or not?
<ramonskie> wlan / eth0 works
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: so if it works don't fix it
<ramonskie> but when networkmanagers want to enable wlan0 as shown in logs. dnsmasq wants to update resolf.conf
<ramonskie> to 127.0.1.1
<poops> thanks akik
<Anta_Kopi> I not see email
<Anta_Kopi> no in spam
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: networkmanager has configs that can be setup manually
<akik> poops: it's just that i'm starting to use nfs more and would like to know if i should tune that value
<k1l_> Anta_Kopi: ask freenode stall. we cant help you on that. we dont run freenode
<Anta_Kopi> ok
<k1l_> Anta_Kopi: *freenode staff
<poops> me too
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: not sure how yours was setup but it might just default to wlan0 that is common but your system is not common so may require manual intervention
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: also some usb wifi devices if unpluged  and repluged sometimes become a new wlanX
<ramonskie> sacarlson1: well i now disabled dnsmasq for now but i really would like to solve this
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: I think I had a usb device like that, that I force to become wlan0 with mods to some config file in /etc
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: but it is normally not needed
<ramonskie> sacarlson1: its strange this happens after the upgrade
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: ya that happens too
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: does it remain the same after reboot?
<ramonskie> yes
<rajivmars>  Is "virtualbox" only able to run 32-bit operating systems or 64-bit as well?
<ramonskie> also what noramly was eht0 is now eth1
<sacarlson1> well then just change the values in networkmanager to match I guess would be the easiest
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: vitualbox runs both 32 and 64 bit
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: but to run 64 bit you must have a 64 bit system, but you can also run a 32 bit on a 64 bit sytem
<ramonskie> sacarlson1: where can i gind these config? for networkmanager? because i can't find anything releated to this at /etc/networkmanager/
<rajivmars> sacarlson: then why its only showing 32-bit guest versions on my 64-bit ubuntu host?
<akik> ramonskie: look into /etc/udev/rules.d
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: its partly dependent on the driver used for the device but just from memory it's like modprobe or something
<ramonskie> ok
<sacarlson1> modprobe.d maybe
<sacarlson1> or modules
<akik> ramonskie: you can bind the mac address to an interface name there
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: there are added params on some devices and they are not common between devices
<ramonskie> okay i see in my /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 4 network cards
<ramonskie> see http://pastebin.com/P75ATpcS
<ramonskie> not sure which i should remove
<akik> ramonskie: you can see three different mac addresses there
<ramonskie> yes and thats whats strange
<akik> ooh actually four
<akik> ramonskie: you can see the current mac addresses with "sudo ifconfig -a"
<akik> don't need to use sudo even
<ramonskie> so the 2 below are correct
<ramonskie> no clue where those other 2 comes from
<akik> ramonskie: ok then you can remove the top two ones and rename the interfaces at the bottom
<multifractal> sacarlson1: makefile.config says that the build and distribute directories are inside the source folder I cloned from github. But looking inside them I find that they're empty.
<sacarlson1> ramonskie: might try just backup the file and remove the 6 bottom lines and reboot to see what happens
<akik> ramonskie: it's really weird that the mac addresses would change without changes to the hardware
<sacarlson1> multifractal: did you build as root or as user?
<ramonskie> akik: yes indeed never have seen this in my lifetime
<sacarlson1> multifractal: did you try my find . --ex... method?
<rajivmars> How to run 64-bit operating systems virtualbox inside the host os "ubuntu 16.04"? the virtualbox only shows 32-bit guest os versions. How to fix it?
<multifractal> sacarlson1 I built without sudo. No sorry what is your find method?
<sacarlson1> multifractal: crap I had to look that up
<ramonskie> thanks for your help going to reboot now and see if anything changed
<sacarlson1> multifractal: man find
<rajivmars> How to run 64-bit operating systems on  virtualbox inside the host os "ubuntu 16.04"? the virtualbox only shows 32-bit guest os versions. How to fix it?
<sacarlson1> find . -executable
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, is your physical box a 32 bit box?
<sacarlson1> multifractal: and don't make me look it up again
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: its 32-bit
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: as I said you can't run virtualbox 64bit on 32 bit box
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, then you are limited to your physical hardware
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: I am sorry. its 64-bit box.
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: are you running a 32bit os on a 64bit box?
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: that also won't work
<rajivmars> no i am running a 64-bit os on a 64-bit box.
<multifractal> sacarlson1: I don't really follow. There's no executable to find.
<akik> rajivmars: did you enable the vt-x extensions in your bios?
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: verify with uname -i
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, system menu > "about this computer" > OS Type    reports what?
<sacarlson1> multifractal: maybe you didn't build it yet?
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: os type is 64-bit.
<sacarlson1> multifractal: build it then search
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, then you should be 64 bit enabled in vbox
<multifractal> sacarlson1: I did build it. There isn't supposed to be an executable. It's a lib for deep learning, I can successfully import the modules and use them.
<rajivmars> sacarlson: its x86_64.
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, lscpu | grep CPU | pastebinit
<sacarlson1> multifractal: even libs are marked as -exec as far as I've seen
<sacarlson1> multifractal: did you run my search function or not in the source dir?
<sacarlson1> multifractal: from the build it showed examples also that were bin
<multifractal> sacarlson1 OK I found the tests, they're executables. In the cloned_source_dir/.build_release/test
<multifractal> sacarlson1: and I also found an executable under cloned_srouce_dir/.build_release/tools
<sacarlson1> multifractal: see how easy that is
<multifractal> so that hidden .build_release is where all the CPP objects are stored? My original question.
<jancoow> sacarlson1: i did a reboot. I could resume the upgrade !!!
<sacarlson1> jancoow: good your not a chicken any more
<jancoow> sacarlson1: what? xd
<jancoow> everything works now.. i think
<sacarlson1> jancoow: that my way of praise
<jancoow> only mysql not and phpmyadmin ugh
<sacarlson1> jancoow: just manually try install them. I have methods to fix packages that get stuck after a bad install also
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: see this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/19888528/plain/.
<cfhowlett> login required?  Nope
<jancoow> sacarlson1: https://jancokock.me/f/72483 ah!
<sacarlson1> jancoow: new version I guess they use systemctl now
<sacarlson1> jancoow: hay I still run 14.04 so ??
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: see this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/19889104/.
<sacarlson1> jancoow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760724/16-04-upgrade-broke-mysql-server
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, right.  you have 64 bit and should be able to install same in a Vbox
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: but it only shows 32-bit guest os versions.
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, do you have 64 bit versions available?
<rajivmars> cfhowlett:absolutely.
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: did you install the open source version?  might try the real orcacle  https://www.virtualbox.org/
<rajivmars> I have installed vbox 5.0.18 from the ubuntu repositories.
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: the real one is better
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, +1 for the opensource version from oracle
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: how do i get it?
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, virtualbox.org
<akik> rajivmars: did you enable the vt-x extensions in your bios?
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: is there any link that provides the installation instruction for that?
<luxpir> quick question: anyone know of ubuntu touch channel?
<cfhowlett> !touch | luxpir
<ubottu> luxpir: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, download the .deb, then sudo dkpg -i .deb
<rajivmars> akik: how do i enable it? i mean is there any settings in vbox application?
<akik> rajivmars: in your bios
<rajivmars> akit: you mean i have to do it after rebooting and then select the bios settings?
<akik> rajivmars: yes reboot and go to your bios
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: that's all i need to install it?
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: there are other extensions it depends on what you are doing with it
<luxpir> tried #ubuntutouch... nope
<luxpir> missed a hyphen... thanks!
<akik> rajivmars: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, yes, but you might also want to get the extensions
<rajivmars>  sacarlson1: that means this is enough for a normal installation?
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.1.0/virtualbox-5.1_5.1.0-108711~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: assuming you runing 16.04
<rajivmars> sacarlson1: yes i am using 16.04.
<sacarlson1> rajivmars: it runs with just that, the extensions add featurs like cut and paste between linux and virtual and shared file systems between linux and virtual and....
<rajivmars> cfhowlett:thankyou:)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! rajivmars
<rajivmars> sacarlson1: thankyou:)
<sacarlson1> np
<OpenSorce> I'm curious... since Canonical is in bed with Microsoft on this, will this channel be supporting Ubuntu on Windows when it happens?
<k1l_> OpenSorce: besides your offensive wording: #ubuntu-on-windows is already there
<OpenSorce> Oh, so it is! :-)
<OpenSorce> What about my wording did you find offensive?
<bazhang> OpenSorce, the whole 'in bed with'
<sacarlson1> OpenSorce: to them the m word is as bad as the f word ha ha
<k1l_> i guess you know what you wrote. so your question doesnt make sense.
<OpenSorce> bazhang, right... is that not true? Are they not working together on this?
<sacarlson1> OpenSorce: that's not a technical problem, that is what we do here
<bazhang> OpenSorce, please lets get back to support, your questions about ubuntu/windows have a channel for you to join
<kvmmm> so I downloaded VeraCrypt for Ubuntu. It comes in a .tar.bz2 file. I open it, it has a file for x64 (because my computer is 64 bit, right? I'm not gonna use the x86?) but when I double click that file, it opens in gEdit
<kvmmm> so.... how do I instal it?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, just trying to figure out what offended you guys so I wouldn't do it again...
<kvmmm> I'm not finding it in the "software center"
<bazhang> !info veracrypt
<ubottu> Package veracrypt does not exist in xenial
<kvmmm> should I use something else?
<bazhang> follow the read me then kvmmm
<k1l_> OpenSorce: you did name it "in bed with" instead of "does cooperate" on purpose. so stop playing that game now.
<kvmmm> what's better than VeraCrypt?
<sacarlson1> !info cryptkeeper
<ubottu> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5.1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 43 kB, installed size 284 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-on-windows please OpenSorce
<kvmmm> bazhang, which readme?
<kvmmm> !info veracrypt
<ubottu> Package veracrypt does not exist in xenial
<bazhang> kvmmm, the one you get with veracryot
<OpenSorce> k1l_, dude... it's a figure of speech. It wasn't meant to be offensive. Sorry. Please don't accuse me of playing games. I recommend to catalyze and assume good faith as the freenode guidelines suggest.
<bazhang> OpenSorce, please stop the chit chat here
<OpenSorce> bazhang, done.
<kvmmm> the user guide? I'm downloading a PDF. No Readme came with the VeraCrypt download
<abhvl> how can i set encrypted-lvmed linux computer to autostart after poweron?
<abhvl> without human intervention.
<sacarlson1> abhvl: sounds like you would write a script that would run at boot to mount it for you
<sacarlson1> abhvl: the auto start at boot script can be started with eather cron or system methods
<sacarlson1> abhvl: but it looks like these guys have a better idea http://askubuntu.com/questions/450895/mount-luks-encrypted-hard-drive-at-boot
<jancoow> sacarlson1: i get this now http://pastebin.com/raw/Ku9nVyd5
<jancoow> i can't even pruge mysql-server
<jancoow> because i need to run apt-get -f install
<kvmmm> can someone suggest a good app for created encrypted containers?
<sacarlson1> abhvl: I also wrote this a few years ago that was a theory to make luks more secure http://encryption-infrastructure.blogspot.com/2011/03/remote-on-line-encryption-keys-for-luks.html
<sacarlson1> jancoow: ok I'll take a look
<minimec> jancoow: Reading your pastebin, try to remove the old -dev file installed when using 14.04 'libmysqlclient-dev'
<abhvl> sacarlson1: thanks. reading.
<jancoow> minimec: how can i do that?
<abhvl> sacarlson1: just to discuss, in case of script where do that script reads the passphrase from?
<minimec> jancoow: Try to remove it the normal way with 'sudo apt remove libmysqlclient-dev'. You can also try to 'sudo dpkg -r libmysqlclient-dev'
<sacarlson1> jancoow: can you try uninstall this first? libmysqlclient-dev
<sacarlson1> ya what minimec said
<jancoow> i want to
<sacarlson1> abhvl: in this experiment I think I chose some public like google drive
<sacarlson1> abhvl: if the system was compomized I could just remove the link
<jancoow> sacarlson1: minimec: ah. I need to delete al this: sudo apt-get remove libmysqlclient-dev mysql-client mysql-client-core-5.7 dbconfig-mysql phpmyadmin before i can move on
<abhvl> sacarlson1: ok. looks good.
<sacarlson1> jancoow: so do it
<jancoow> sacarlson1: http://pastebin.com/raw/h4zrtFZA
<jancoow> can't even do that.
<sacarlson1> jancoow: I thought you have to remove first not install
<sacarlson1> jancoow: remove it all
<sacarlson1> jancoow: the old and new seem to conflict
<jancoow> i removed it
<jancoow> nvm
<jancoow> sorry
<minimec> jancoow: same procedure with 'mysql-common' see --> "mysql-common 5.7.13-1ubuntu14.04"
<minimec> jancoow: Don't know what went wrong with your upgrade, but you still have a buch of 14.04 packages installed...
<jancoow> minimec: i know. I have mysql-5.7 installed manual because it wasn't in the trusty repo
<jancoow> and that's why i've conflicts now i think!
<jancoow> everything is removed now
<jancoow> and new installation looks good!
<jancoow> mysql is up and running again! thanks!
<kvmmm> yay, I managed to install VeraCrypt using the command line! I'm a genius!
<kvmmm> super coder man. I'll hack your I.P. into the BotNet dawg
<sacarlson1> abhvl: I'm not sure how I wrote it at that time but you could add if not already there that the system pools access to remote key.  if for reasons the key is not present they system unmounts the luks encrypted disk
<minimec> jancoow: I see ;)
<abhvl> sacarlson1: ok
<h> 大家好
<Guest22173> 有没有人呀
<tony_> ,
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyperknot> hi, what is the systemd version of UTC=yes in /etc/default/rcS? I'm trying to set up a 16.04 server to UTC in a script
<dancingd3mon> hey guys, I'm trying to run some app in the terminal called kid3-cli and I keep on getting can't connect to X server
<dancingd3mon> May I know what should be done to fix this?
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon: are you running an X server on that system?
<dancingd3mon> I have no idea what that is.
<dancingd3mon> How can I check ?
<sacarlson1> like are you running it on a desktop or laptop?
<Fuchs> dancingd3mon: do you have a graphical user interface?
<Fuchs> (also the -cli is somewhat misleading, then)
<dancingd3mon> I only use VNC to connect to my server sometimes, It's a dedicated server that I run those commands in putty.
<dancingd3mon> I removed kid3 and now I'm getting some errors for some reasons
<dancingd3mon> I did this : sudo apt-get remove kid3*
<dancingd3mon> now whenever I type whereis <appname>
<dancingd3mon> it says
<dancingd3mon> The program 'whereis' is currently not installed. To run 'whereis' please ask your administrator to install the package 'util-linux'
<dancingd3mon> I try to install it and then it stops with such an error:
<dancingd3mon> sh: 1: mount: not found
<dancingd3mon> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Pre-Invoke 'mount -o remount,exec /tmp'
<dancingd3mon> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<pixel6692> Hello my NFSD results in reboot of whole server after NFSD: starting 90-second grace period, https://thepb.in/p/66hAc5gwVLZAPSX
<tatertots> why did you remove it so quickly?
<\9> dancingd3mon: sounds like you somehow screwed up your system with that remove. try reinstall util-linux
<tatertots> only to attempt to reinstall it
<\9> dancingd3mon: refer to /var/log/apt/ to find out what happened to it
<dancingd3mon> i tried it and i keep on getting some error message...
<\9> you might be missing something else too
<dancingd3mon> okay
<Pici> dancingd3mon: don't use wildcards when removing packages, and always read before you press yes.
<\9> "some error message" doesn't say anything to us
<dancingd3mon> http://sourcedigit.com/18106-install-kid3-audio-tag-editor-on-ubuntu/
<dancingd3mon> this is what the folk said at the bottom...
<tatertots> you should have asked here before removing it. so you could at least remove it in a 'graceful' way
<\9> shouldn't have used a wildcard there
<dancingd3mon> so now umount/mount seems not working too..
<\9> instead remove the exact package you installed
<\9> and let autoremove remove the rest
<dancingd3mon> yeah my mistake
<dancingd3mon> so what can I do at the moment to fix this?
<\9> as i said
<\9> reinstall util-linux
<\9> and find out what else was lost
<\9> if reinstalling these packages is a no go then you will have to reinstall the system
<dancingd3mon> damn it...
<\9> you said you get "an error message" without saying what the error is
<dancingd3mon> this is what i get : http://pastebin.com/YrLNFwVz
<dancingd3mon> in /var/log/apt/history.log
<\9> dancingd3mon: check term.log for details on the error
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon: to me it looks like the remove took out some stuf unrelated to the originl kid3 due to your kid3*.  my best guess is you will have to do a complete reinstall
<\9> sacarlson1: right
<\9> do you have anything to actually add to this discussion?
<dancingd3mon> buthttp://pastebin.com/1gmy4gkR
<dancingd3mon> http://pastebin.com/1gmy4gkR
<\9> well
<\9> if you take a look at that log
<dancingd3mon> but why I can't just re-instlal them...
<\9> you can see a lot of essential packages being removed
<\9> "dpkg: warning: this is an essential package; it should not be removed"
<\9> this is sort of a big red warning flag
<\9> ... yeah looks like you removed most of your system
<dancingd3mon> wow
<dancingd3mon> so what can be done at this moment beside re-installing ?
<\9> looks pretty irreperable
<dancingd3mon> because I can't do this
<tatertots> lol besides reinstalling lol
<\9> yeah this is FUBAR'd
<\9> wipe and reinstall
<dancingd3mon> wtf...It's like 20 tb in here
<dancingd3mon> I don't have somewhere to backup 20 tb
<\9> well your data should be on a separate partition, right?
<tatertots> you want to try and actually use the mangled mess you've created and think it might have the slightest remote chance of being stable moving forward
<\9> if your data is not on a separate partition... you'll need some backup space fast
<tatertots> LMAO
<sacarlson1> \9 was this message to me?: do you have anything to actually add to this discussion?
<\9> nevermind
<dancingd3mon> I'm out of words tbh
<dancingd3mon> there isn't a way to at least try to fix this?
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon: we learn from our mistakes
<\9> no
<tatertots> all for a mp3 id3 tag editor
<tatertots> friggin mp3's
<\9> you removed the entire system
<Pici> It happens.
<tatertots> well you live and learn
<\9> dancingd3mon: if you have your 20tb data on a separate partition, reinstalling the system should be a no big deal
<\9> if it's not, then you need to back that up somewhere
<\9> if this is a remote server, it's time to get some support involved
<tatertots> you won't be doing that many more times in the future...no more *wildcard removing things unless you know EXACTLY what the results will be and are willing to accept the risks
<\9> yea and always review the packages being removed
<\9> don't just press 'y'
<dancingd3mon__> dude I just dont know where to start now hmm..
<\9> i just told you
<dancingd3mon__> buying another server to backup
<tatertots> sure you do
<dancingd3mon__> and doing it all from the beginning
<tatertots> you're going to start reinstalling
<dancingd3mon__> I need to backup 20 tb
<\9> get support involved to help you with it
<\9> i wouldn't try to actually run anything on the system
<\9> because there is no system left
<dancingd3mon__> damn it..
<DArqueBishop> Add "keep regular backups" to the list of lessons learned. :-)
<tatertots> you don't even have physical access to the server do you...you said you're using it remotely over VCN/ssh
<\9> next time, have a separate partition for the system
<\9> so you can easily reinstall in case this happens
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon but like they said all the data is intact you can just mount this partition and recover the data or maybe not even move it depending on how it's partitioned
<dancingd3mon__> I have 40 gb for the root
<dancingd3mon__> can you just ask me what to do to double check the whole partition thing?
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: I don't know how your vps or whatever is setup so like they said you will need support
<squaregoldfish> If I make changes to /etc/crontab, do I have to run anything to make the system see the changes (as I would with a user crontab)?
<dancingd3mon__> I need to know if the system was installed in another partition or the same one as the one with data
<\9> df -h
<\9> if you have df anymore
<sacarlson1> squaregoldfish: so you modified the file direct?  if so you would have to reboot or maybe restart cron
<squaregoldfish> sacarlson1: Thanks!
<dancingd3mon__> now ssh is out all of a sudden
<dancingd3mon__> and won't reconnect..
<tatertots> not suprised
<\9> that tends to happen when you remove the system, it can only keep its processes running for so long
<tatertots> dancingd3mon.....did you have a 'disaster recovery' plan/procedure in place when you established this VPS system of yours?...
<dancingd3mon__> no recovery plan
<dancingd3mon__> at all
<dancingd3mon__> i can access the data via ftp
<dancingd3mon__> but ssh won't work for some reason
<dancingd3mon__> vnc died too
<\9> you can access the data over ftp?
<dancingd3mon__> yeah
<dancingd3mon__> rutorrent is still running
<\9> what kind of ftp is it?
<tatertots> don't most hosting providers make it pretty easy to spin up a new instance?
<\9> i mean if the server is dead
<\9> how can you access the files?
<dancingd3mon__> ssh wont let me in
<dancingd3mon__> but idk i can still ftp
<dancingd3mon__> and rutorrent gui and deluge works
<dancingd3mon__> i had the ssh set to something else
<dancingd3mon__> maybe the config was wiped away or something
<dancingd3mon__> ssh port i mean
<\9> actually
<\9> the logs indicate that you removed the ssh server too
<EriC^^> what's the problem dancingd3mon__ ?
<\9> he removed his system with apt
<dancingd3mon__> yup! :(
<EriC^^> what log?
<EriC^^> what command did you run?
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/1gmy4gkR
<dancingd3mon__> sudo apt-get remove kid3*
<\9> EriC^^: he has 20tb of data stranded
<EriC^^> page no longer available
<\9> it's /var/log/apt/term.log
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/HzLh8ypX
<EriC^^> that log doesn't seem that important
<\9> well it was the indication that yes he really did remove the operating system
<dancingd3mon__> so EriC^^
<dancingd3mon__> do you think there is one hope of fixing it ?
<Pici> EriC^^: start at line 650 or so
<dancingd3mon__> no more SSH as \9 said
<\9> now we're left figuring out disaster recovery
<dancingd3mon__> Idk how on earth can one CL do all this
<dancingd3mon__> no warning happened or anything....
<dancingd3mon__> that folk in that blog said if you wish to remove it
<dancingd3mon__> write this !
<\9> you didn't pay attention to the list of packages it was going to remove?
<dancingd3mon__> sudo apt-get remove kid3*
<\9> that it was going to remove a ton of everything?
<\9> the advice was bad
<dancingd3mon__> i left it and went to eat!
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: did you also use -y or -f when running the command?
<EriC^^> this is all you removed paste.ubuntu.com/19902633/
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19902633/
<\9> still enough to render the system inoperable
<DArqueBishop> This is why #openvpn has a bot trigger for blogs that says, "Do not follow blog posts for openvpn. They are wrong, they are old, they are written by fools. We won't read them, or troubleshoot them."
<dancingd3mon__> Is it fixable EriC^^ ?
<\9> systemd, mount, grub, udev.
<dancingd3mon__> dude don't get me wrong and please put yourself in my shoes..I'm a noob when it comes to linux
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: yes
<dancingd3mon__> I barely knew how to type some commands
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: these are the packages paste.ubuntu.com/19902769/
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: It should have listed the packages it was going to uninstall before it did it.
<\9> EriC^^: his ssh is dead and has no way to get into the server aside from ftp
<dancingd3mon__> But no more SSH for me ?
<EriC^^> download those as they are in a file dancingd3mon__ and type xargs -a /path/to/file sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<\9> he can't type anything anymore
<dancingd3mon__> but this is weird...Since ftp is running
<dancingd3mon__> I can't run putty via winscp ?
<dancingd3mon__> Or something like this..
<\9> can't run putty if there's no ssh server
<DArqueBishop> WinSCP requires an SSH server.
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: usually vps give another way to connect other than ssh, like a console from their site
<dancingd3mon__> should i ask them to install those for me?
<tafb> Ummm, hard drive is OK? Are you drunk Ubuntu? lol :) http://tafb.xxx/Screenshot_from_2016-07-18_14-05-06.png
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: do you have a webserver running?
<dancingd3mon__> yeah!
<dancingd3mon__> vnc worked again
<dancingd3mon__> now
<EriC^^> ok great
<dancingd3mon__> I'm in
<\9> tafb: seems like the hdd is about to fail
<dancingd3mon__> now i see my lxde. How do i run commands from this ?
<\9> there should be a terminal in the menus
<dancingd3mon__> lxterminal
<dancingd3mon__> got that one
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: type wget -O stuff http://pastebin.com/raw/tP8RTauR
<\9> right
<EriC^^> then xargs -a stuff sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<tafb> \9: yeah, doesn't boot anymore, filesystem was corrupt. I ran it through ddrescue, recovered everything except 28mb, everything works great on the new drive.
<\9> right
<\9> i guess the "OK" means that it was successfully mounted
<dancingd3mon__> i did EriC^^
<dancingd3mon__> it said unable to locate
<dancingd3mon__> and the list of packages
<dancingd3mon__> oh I guess it didnt download the stuff ...oh wait
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: type cat stuff
<EriC^^> does it list the packages?
<dancingd3mon__> I need to install the stuff ?
<dancingd3mon__> or just type
<dancingd3mon__> xargs -a stuff sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> run the wget command first
<dancingd3mon__> ugh
<\9> that command installs the stuff
<dancingd3mon__> nah sorry yeah
<dancingd3mon__> one sec
<EriC^^> make sure you dont overwrite another text file called stuff
<dancingd3mon__> sudo wget -O stuff http://pastebin.com/raw/tP8RTauR
<EriC^^> or use wget -O /tmp/stuff
<\9> don't need sudo for wget
<dancingd3mon__> i ran this first
<dancingd3mon__> and then the other one
<\9> okay
<\9> and it didn't work?
<dancingd3mon__> it said permission denied when I tried without sudo
<\9> guess you're in some system dir
<dancingd3mon__> unable to locate tree showed with all pacakges
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: try this for us
<dancingd3mon__> E: Unable to locate package rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
<dancingd3mon__> E: Unable to locate package rhythmbox-plugins
<dancingd3mon__> E: Unable to locate package sessioninstaller
<dancingd3mon__> E: Unable to locate package software-properties-gtk
<dancingd3mon__> E: Unable to locate package upower
<dancingd3mon__> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-drivers-common
<\9> don't paste into the channels because this happens
<\9> it'll wear off in a bit
<dancingd3mon__> hey
<dancingd3mon__> yeah when i pasted it, it muted me.
<\9> you got muted and the mute expired while you reconnected
<dancingd3mon__> what should i try now EriC^^ ?
<\9> it muted you by IP
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall upower
<dancingd3mon__> thanks yeah
<EriC^^> try that
<EriC^^> !info upower
<ubottu> upower (source: upower): abstraction for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.4-2ubuntu0.3 (xenial), package size 99 kB, installed size 528 kB
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work try sudo apt-get update and try again
<dancingd3mon__> ends with : Fetched 3,053 kB in 0s (13.8 MB/s)
<dancingd3mon__> sh: 1: mount: not found
<dancingd3mon__> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Pre-Invoke 'mount -o remount,exec /tmp'
<dancingd3mon__> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall mount
<\9> mount was one of the packages that were removed
<dancingd3mon__> i did the update one and then the install --reinstall mount
<dancingd3mon__> but same error
<dancingd3mon__> problem excuting scripts
<dancingd3mon__> while the update one went fine
<EriC^^> i'd get your stuff out and reinstall
<dancingd3mon__> :( thanks for trying anyway
<dancingd3mon__> I guess no hope but to do this atm
<EriC^^> no problem
<tatertots> imagine how time consuming it'd be to go through that list and try to reinstall everything, in the correct order of dependence, omg
<sacarlson1> I think I have a stupid idea, what if we ftp a iso file up and mount it chroot into it and make a fully working system?
<dancingd3mon__> is that applicable to me ?
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: maybe
<dancingd3mon__> well i wish any idea would work instead of wasting 78 euros on a brand new server just for the sake of backing up!!
<dancingd3mon__> no 1 week trial no bullshit..
<\9> sacarlson1: how do you intend to mount something without mount?
<sacarlson1> \9 you tell me.  is mount still installed?
<\9> sacarlson1: it was one of the packages that were removed
<tatertots> no
<tatertots> mount has been removed
<sacarlson1> case close it's hosed
<tatertots> there will be no mounting of anything
<uuu44> quick question: is "loopy" more like a british or american word?
<\9> what's that got to do with ubuntu?
<sacarlson1> uuu44: it's a uuu44 word now
<uuu44> ubuntu loopy, name for the next release
<\9> next release?
<\9> it's already called yakkety
<uuu44> much better
<ph88> hey guys, i use ubuntu gnome, i made a link to a .exe file (opens with wine). The link seems to be a symlink .. how can i set the working directory ?
<\9> ph88: you can't set the working directory with a symlink. use a script or a desktop file
<ph88> is there a gui to make desktop file ?
<\9> i'm not familiar with gnome 3. but desktop files are also called launchers
<mcphail> sacarlson1: \9: at a push, you can always try using busybox, which provides "mount" as one of its many tools
<sacarlson1> ph88: yes I can just right click on desktop in gnomeX and menu has a selection to create a launcher
<Ronnie> Is there a music applet/widget for ubuntu that lets me organize/cleanup my music library (rate, add to playlist, delete)?
<sacarlson1> mcphail: is busybox still installed?
<\9> hmm is that so
<\9> that could work
<ph88> sacarlson1, i don't have that option
<mcphail> sacarlson1: not by default, but you just need to get the binary on there somehow
<mcphail> sacarlson1: it is self-contained
<\9> ph88: you can always write one by hand, as they're text files: https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<sacarlson1> there ya go problem solved,  but I'm not doing it
<mcphail> sacarlson1: agreed
<ph88>  \9 don't want to write by hand
<sacarlson1> 78 euro is not much money it would cost $1000 in man power to fix it
<\9> sacarlson1: and it's still a long shot
<sacarlson1> yup
<sacarlson1> but if someone was up for the chalange I would love to watch
<\9> maybe you could write up a /usr/local/bin/mount that uses busybox mount?
<\9> and try run apt with that?
<\9> of course busybox needs to be installed
<sacarlson1> yes that might be an easier solution
<\9> dancingd3mon__: are you still there?
<sacarlson1> maybe even worth a try
<dancingd3mon__> yes
<dancingd3mon__> ...
<mcphail> \9: you'd just symlink /usr/local/bin/mount to wherever you have the busybox binary, and it would work automagically
<\9> does the system have "busybox"?
<\9> mcphail: oh, even nicer
<dancingd3mon__> what is this?
<dancingd3mon__> I'm not sure tbh
<pavlushka> Is there any way to make the wifi device work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19904862/ ?
<\9> dancingd3mon__: it's a self-contained binary containing a lot of utilities, including the 'mount' that we need
<\9> dancingd3mon__: try run it in the console
<dancingd3mon__> what to run ? just busybox?
<\9> yeah
<dancingd3mon__> yeah
<dancingd3mon__> seems installed
<dancingd3mon__> too many stuff came too
<\9> okay cool
<\9> now try do this: sudo ln -s `which busybox` /usr/local/bin/mount
<dancingd3mon__> i can give you TV access if you want to see yourself ?
<dancingd3mon__> anyway ok
<\9> then try run that reinstall command that EriC^^ provided earlier
<dancingd3mon__> from the currently definied functions
<dancingd3mon__> it shows mount, I see it
<dancingd3mon__> but when running the command you just gave me
<dancingd3mon__> it returns with nothing
<dancingd3mon__> like i type it then enter
<\9> it just links 'mount' into busybox
<dancingd3mon__> oh okay
<dancingd3mon__> so what to do now?
<\9> try run that reinstall command
<dancingd3mon__> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mount
<dancingd3mon__> this?
<\9> might need to also do: sudo ln -s `which busybox` /usr/local/bin/umount
<\9> yeah
<dancingd3mon__> done
<dancingd3mon__> now running the reinstall commang
<thurston> i'm trying to make a snap package from a single executable binary (the output of a game engine),  however I can't seem to get it to work.  I can make the snap package, however when I install it and run the command to execute the program, it segfaults
<\9> okay fingers crossed
<\9> this is sort of a long shot
<sacarlson1> I feel like i'm witnessing  the imposible recovery the apollo 13 capsule
<dancingd3mon__> it went a bit further but died with
 * mcphail hasn't read the whole conversation, but has rarely been a situation where busybox couldn't help
<\9> i must admit i totally forgot about busybox
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/SkiNtZcD
<\9> uhh
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/XKanmE5v
<\9> wait why is is trying to remove the kernel
<dancingd3mon__> no idea tbh
<\9> try run it without --reinstall
<\9> not sure why that is even there
<dancingd3mon__> same exact error
<\9> gah
<sacarlson1> down to the last idea of iso?
<\9> i'm afraid so
<Amine_> #ssh
<Amine_> sorry
<dancingd3mon__> so no hope?
<sacarlson1> i've never done it
<\9> i don't even know how could it possibly be done
<jinxi1> Hello, I need help
<sacarlson1> i've sort of done it with grub2 where I would mount an iso to install it without a usb drive
<zamanf> test
<\9> !ask | jinxi1
<ubottu> jinxi1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sacarlson1> you mount the iso as a loop
<sacarlson1> I have done that before mount iso loop
<\9> what do you intend to accomplish with the chroot though?
<dancingd3mon__> can that be helpful sacarlson1 ?
<jinxi1> when I scroll a webpage slowly in Google Chrome, I see lines being drawn. The page does not scroll smoothly.. it looks like the GPU is having trouble to redraw the lines. my gfx card is a Nvidia GTX 750i
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: maybe
<zamanf> lol
<sacarlson1> like  sudo mount -o loop /pathto.iso
<dancingd3mon__> :)
<\9> does the server have enough room for an iso though
<dancingd3mon__> yeah
<\9> and which iso should be used?
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: just to see if we can even get that far try upload an iso file of the system you now have installed
<\9> i still don't get though, what would the chroot accomplish?
<\9> once you have the chroot environment, what then?
<sacarlson1> I think we might fall into another problem as I think I couldn't install a system on the same disk that I mounted it from, but maybe it will work if it's on another partition
<dancingd3mon__> iso file of a system?
<dancingd3mon__> the support are the ones who install everything
<dancingd3mon__> i don't have like a control panal
<dancingd3mon__> to install isos
<sacarlson1> if he was place the iso in the partition of his data files and then mount it, he might be able to reinstall a working system on the 40gb partition
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: you don't need a control pannel just a root term
<dancingd3mon__> nice..
<dancingd3mon__> may i know what i should be doing now?
<sacarlson1> maybe
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: you should be looking to download if you don't already have it an iso of the same version you had running
<sacarlson1> what was running up there?
<sacarlson1> 14.04?
<dancingd3mon__> yeah
<sacarlson1> ok locate and download that , then upload or ftp to your system to the data partiton root
<sacarlson1> were you keep your music and stuf
<dancingd3mon__> is there a way to download it from cl ?
<dancingd3mon__> like I'm now on VNC of my server
<sacarlson1> cl?
<dancingd3mon__> I can go to some website and download the iso then move it anywhere
<dancingd3mon__> right?
<dancingd3mon__> on the same server instead of uploading it from my own computer I mean
<sacarlson1> if you can direct download it to the site that's cooler
<sacarlson1> any method to get the iso up there is cool
<dancingd3mon__> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<dancingd3mon__> may you help me with which one to download from those torrents?
<sacarlson1> torrents?  you think your torrent software is running?
<dancingd3mon__> it is!
<dancingd3mon__> running perfectly
<dancingd3mon__> rutorrent and deluge!
<dancingd3mon__> both...
<sacarlson1> this is probly what you want http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<sacarlson1> I assume they run 64bit
<sacarlson1> sure try the torrent that's fine too
<dancingd3mon__> but not the 1 gb one
<dancingd3mon__> you chose the one for i386
<dancingd3mon__> the 556mb one, right ?
<sacarlson1> it says amd64
<dancingd3mon__> not the desktop one, right?
<sacarlson1> rght
<sacarlson1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<dancingd3mon__> done
<dancingd3mon__> downloaded it
<sacarlson1> this only has about a 20% or less chance to work
<dancingd3mon__> its alright...lets try
<dancingd3mon__> so what should i do now?
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/BJGWmEqP
<sacarlson1> move the file to root of the data disk and lets rename it to ub144.iso just so we type less
<\9> wait, the data *is* on a separate partition? what's preventing a reinstall here?
<vit_> 0000
<vit_> hi
<sacarlson1> not much at this point,  we could position the iso in /boot also
<dancingd3mon__> so we have hope?
<sacarlson1> 20% or less
<sacarlson1> mv the iso to /boot
<sacarlson1> no lets mv it to /home we might want to reinstall boot also in the process
<sacarlson1> it will be a fresh system that we will later mount the /home partition
<dancingd3mon__> ok so mv it to home?
<sacarlson1> yes
<dancingd3mon__> move the iso to home
<sacarlson1> mv iso file to /home/ub144.iso
<dancingd3mon__> done
<dancingd3mon__> there yeah renamed it
<dancingd3mon__> root@localhost:/home# ls
<dancingd3mon__> dancingdemon  lost+found  ub144.iso
<sacarlson1> ok find that mount command
<dancingd3mon__> sudo mount -o loop -t udf
<dancingd3mon__> sudo mount -o loop -t udf  /home/ub144.iso ~/to where?
<sacarlson1> sudo mount -loop -t /home/ub144.iso
<sacarlson1> no wait
<dancingd3mon__> as you've just said?
<dancingd3mon__> sudo mount -loop -t /home/ub144.iso
<sacarlson1> sudo mount -o loop /home/ub144.iso /home/mnt2
<sacarlson1> we might have to create the mnt2 dir
<dancingd3mon__> done
<dancingd3mon__> oh
<sacarlson1> it worked?
<dancingd3mon__> no such file or diectory
<dancingd3mon__> no
<dancingd3mon__> so i creat mnt2
<sacarlson1> mkdir /home/mnt2
<dancingd3mon__> mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on /home/mnt2 failed: Invalid argument
<sacarlson1> hmm
<chimerahitman_> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Gnome Xenial, and I am having issues with multi-monitor setup. The issue is about monitor order once I enable a secondary monitor, where I have to reorder the monitors every time. Some other information is how the monitors are connected to the gfx card being in an order by how long the cable is which doesn't match the arrangement order.
<chimerahitman_> Is there a way to force gnome display utility to always have monitor 2 as the left one, and monitor 1 as the center one. Always.
<sacarlson1> can you show me the exact command you used and I assume you are root
<dancingd3mon__> yeah
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/K1B41ycT
<sacarlson1> and you are sure the /home/mnt2 dir is now present ok
<dancingd3mon__> yeah
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: then from this I have to assume that the buzybox mount is minimal without the ability to mount loop
<dancingd3mon__> i tried
<dancingd3mon__> another iso
<dancingd3mon__> and it mounted fine!
<dancingd3mon__> but to mnt
<sacarlson1> what you got an iso to mount?
<dancingd3mon__> an bluray iso i have
<sacarlson1> ok
<sacarlson1> so mount works on loop
<dancingd3mon__> i tried to mnt2
<dancingd3mon__> and it works too
<dancingd3mon__> with that iso though
<dancingd3mon__> not the ub144.iso
<dancingd3mon__> yes it does
<sacarlson1> maybe size?  what size it this one that works?
<sacarlson1> lets do an md5 on the iso to verify it's integrity
<dancingd3mon__> around 34 gb
<sacarlson1> ok it's not a size thing
<dancingd3mon__> invalid argument.. weird
<sacarlson1> check iso integrity
<rahtgaz> hello all. The Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup repository gives me an error on 'sudo apt-get update'. The error is it uses a weak digest algorithm SHA1. What can I do?
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/Tn4fEVF6
<rahtgaz> This repository has been installed as intructed from the DCSS website
<dancingd3mon__> how can i do this sacarlson1 ?
<k1l> rahtgaz: you cant do anything. tell them to get their signing of the packages and repo sorted.
<sacarlson1> md5sum should be 2ac1f3e0de626e54d05065d6f549fa3a
<rahtgaz> k1l: thank you
<dancingd3mon__> what do i need to do to check it ?
<dancingd3mon__> I have no idea
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: so just md5sum ub144.iso  ; see if it matches
<dancingd3mon__> 2ac1f3e0de626e54d05065d6f549fa3a
<dancingd3mon__> yeah, It does..
<sacarlson1> that's what it is
<sacarlson1> ok
<sacarlson1> any ideas people?
<dancingd3mon__> 2ac1f3e0de626e54d05065d6f549fa3a
<dancingd3mon__> dancingdemon@localhost:~$ md5sum /home/ub144.iso
<dancingd3mon__> 2ac1f3e0de626e54d05065d6f549fa3a  /home/ub144.iso
<dancingd3mon__> can it permission issue?
<dancingd3mon__> i guess not..
<sacarlson1> maybe try match perms to your other iso
<ebony_> how to join channel
<dancingd3mon__> how to do this sacarlson1 ?
<sacarlson1> man chmod
<DJones> ebony_: /join #channelname
<dancingd3mon__> I'm sorry what should I do now??
<k1l> dancingd3mon__: that iso md5sum is the amd64 14.04.4 server iso
<dancingd3mon__> http://prntscr.com/bueyz1
<dancingd3mon__> thats the one i downloaded
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: I had hoped you would research chmod to find out how to change perms  also look at the perms with ls -l other.iso
<k1l> dancingd3mon__: what is the issue with that iso?
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/aWeL6DTx
<dancingd3mon__> it won't mount for some reason
<sacarlson1> k1|  good question I hope you can tell us as another iso mounts ok but this 14.04 will not mount
<dancingd3mon__> I knew about the chmod thing sacarlson1 hehe...I just didnt get "man chmod" :( sorry
<sacarlson1> k1| I'm runing out of ideas as to how to mount it
<dancingd3mon__> mnt2 is for root
<dancingd3mon__> should i change it ? or it's good
<sacarlson1> no the mnt2 dir worked ok no need to change it
<dancingd3mon__> yeah it worked with another iso
<dancingd3mon__> weird tbh
<ebony_> #ubuntu
<ebony_> join #ubuntu
<dancingd3mon__>  /j #ubuntu buddy :) and you are already in #ubuntu
<DJones> ebony_: You're already in #ubuntu, just ask your supprot question in the channel, if anybody can help, they'll normally answer
<sacarlson1> maybe someone with this 14.04 server iso can try mount is on another system to see if works for them
<k1l> dancingd3mon__: "sudo mount -o loop /home/ub144.iso /mnt" doesnt work?
<sacarlson1> nope
<dancingd3mon__> nope
<dancingd3mon__> can the iso have some issues or what?
<k1l> and are you sure with that paths. because /home/ub.. means it is not in your users home.
<sacarlson1> k1| I had him put it there in the root of that partition
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/QRibE6dA
<k1l> in general "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /mount/somewhere" should work
<tgm4883> errors?
<dancingd3mon__> fmount: mounting /dev/loop0 on /mnt/ failed: Invalid argument
<dancingd3mon__> mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on /home/mnt2/ failed: Invalid argument
<k1l> what command exact?
<someone235> anyone knows how to download dropbox from their site? This link gives me html file: https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: can you paste the full terminal output including the command so we can test it?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | dancingd3mon__
<ubottu> dancingd3mon__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson1> k1| we had to use the mount command from buzybox not sure that matters
<k1l> busybox?
<tgm4883> ...
<sacarlson1> k1| yes this system was hosed with no original mount comand
<sacarlson1> k1| is it even going to be posible if we can mount this iso to chroot into it and run from here?
<k1l> ok, so this is not even a regular ubuntu system?
<tatertots> ah i see you guys are still trying to assist dancingd3mon with his disaster recovery. Need to get popcorn
<sacarlson1> k1| no this a desparate recovery attempt
<k1l> why not making a live-usb and booting that and then chrroting from that live system into the install
<sacarlson1> tatertots: ha ha
<tatertots> k1l he used apt-get remove *wildcard with a -f force option and removed more than he was intending to remove
<dancingd3mon__> k1l, I wish I understand what you said, I always ask the support to install whatever OS I want. I don't know the live-usb and booting thing. It's a dedicated server that I hat
<sacarlson1> I'm almost ready to pull the plug or let the next doctor take over
<acovrig> I’m trying to install ubutnu server 16.04 from USB; I tried unetbootin from a mac and it gave me a corrupted USB (picked disk check at the grub menu); I tried using the USB disk creator from ubuntu 16.04 desktop and I get a missing isolinux error on boot
<dancingd3mon__> sacarlson1, said he got some method that has 20% of working which we trying atm...
<dancingd3mon__> but our issue seems weird. Any iso would get mounted but the ubuntu one...
<tatertots> it removed WAYYYYY more then he was bargaining for including but not limited to system essential packages
<k1l> acovrig: use "dd" on temrinal that will make a 1:1 copy and will not change any system related stuff.
<tatertots> his logs were full of warning that he -f forced through like 'warning: this is an essential package; it should not be removed'
<tatertots> but since he used -f it removed them
<sacarlson1> k1| it's on a virtual box and it has like 20gb data in it
<tatertots> he's now in a bad situation and it's a VPS system he has no physical access too
<acovrig> k1l: tried that, I pick USB in the boot menu, it hangs on a black screen for ~20s, then reboots
<dancingd3mon__> I didn't use -f... I only typed the command line that dude had on his blong to remove something and it did the rest...
<tatertots> that's the gist of it
<dancingd3mon__> sudo apt-get remove kid3*
<OerHeks> tatertots, so what does he expect from you ?
<dancingd3mon__> I don't expect anything form him. I'm just seeing if there is any hope that I can fix it without buying a newserver and backing all my data..
<tgm4883> I'd ask the VPS company if they could mount the drive on another system
<k1l> dancingd3mon__: some hosters have special recoveries. but their functionality differs a lot. its possible you cant mount a loop iso there. i would ask the hosters support what is possible to recover that system
<dancingd3mon__> i doubt they can do anything
<mcphail> dancingd3mon__: any rason you can't download your data from the server?
<dancingd3mon__> but can you tell me what should i ask them exactly?
<dancingd3mon__> I can download them but they are 12 TB ...
<dancingd3mon__> I will need to backup those first! and to do such a thing, I will need a temporay server
<mcphail> dancingd3mon__: fair enough ;)
<dancingd3mon__> So there is no hope for sacarlson1 method to work and mount this iso...
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what you're trying to gain by mounting the ISO
<minimec> dancingd3mon__: Just an idea. If you can still install something, install 'tasksel'. Maybe you can then install the 'Ubuntu Server' package selection. That might save you.
<jinxi1> kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<jinxi1> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: I have run out of ideas, if it can't mount other than try another iso of a different version if you want
<jinxi1> but the package qtbase-abi-5-5-1 is already installed
<dancingd3mon__> minimec, can you tell me what exactly to do ?
<dancingd3mon__> sacarlson1, I will try someone to download it and mount it and see if it's the busybox mount issue
<tgm4883> sacarlson1: what are we trying to do with the mounted ISO
<sacarlson1> tgm4883:  run it with chroot
<tgm4883> sacarlson1: and? I'm assuming you want to access a working install on that, are the files even expanded on a server ISO?
<sacarlson1> tgm4883: we have failed to get mount loop to work on this iso but has worked on others
<minimec> dancingd3mon__: 'sudo apt-get install tasksel', then 'sudo tasksel', choose 'Basic Ubuntu Server' and 'OpenSSHServer'. OpenSSh Server is important, because you might loose the connection, if you are connected via ssh.
<minimec> dancingd3mon__: Well... If you can install something, it is porbably easier to just 'sudo apt install -reinstall ubuntu-server'.
<sacarlson1> tgm4883: if the iso mount worked we would do something like this https://www.offensive-security.com/backtrack/customising-the-backtrack-4-prefinal-iso/
<dancingd3mon__> any installation process ends with errors
<dancingd3mon__> ....
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/2cpXxHxS
<tgm4883> sacarlson1: the main problem I see with that is that right in the middle it says "Now you are in the live cd environment", which the server ISO doesn't have
<sacarlson1> tgm4883: good point so you think maybe the desktop might work then?  and can you still install a server with a desktop cd?
<tgm4883> I digress, I would just ask the VPS if we can setup a new server and mount the current servers disk to the new
<sacarlson1> tgm4883: I agree we can pull the plug at any time.  should I call it? 11:16pm bkk time it's dead
<tatertots> dancingd3mon have you opened a trouble ticket with your VPS support yet?
<tgm4883> sacarlson1: not sure, I think what we're trying to do here is more effort than it's worth
<dancingd3mon__> <theroyal> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<dancingd3mon__> <theroyal>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<dancingd3mon__> <theroyal>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dancingd3mon__> <theroyal>        dmesg | tail  or so
<sacarlson1> tgm4883: I agree and why we killed it
<dancingd3mon__> this is what i guess when mounting the iso on another working server
<dancingd3mon__> so the iso itself has issues
<afx_> Hello ! what permissions shall I give to a network share i mounted with cifs so that I can create/rename files? I have used this : sudo mount -t cifs -o username=uname,password=passwd,uid=0666,gid=0666 //ip/folder /mnt/point.
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: but it matched the md5sum?
<dancingd3mon__> it did yeah
<dancingd3mon__> same exact one
<tgm4883> where did you get the ISO
<sacarlson1> I still think we take tgm4883's advice and call it dead and give VPS support a try
<dancingd3mon__> from their website
<tgm4883> Had we started with that, you might be up and running by now ;)
<dancingd3mon__> okay so may I know what exactly to ask them for?
<rajuc> Hi all.
<rajuc> I am trying to create a qemu img of ubuntu 14.04 using kickstart. I want grub-efi-amd64-bin to be installed in the image and I added that in the kickstart in %packages
<rajuc> In the vnc session, I can see it saying Installed grub-efi-amd64-bin
<rajuc> But when I launch the img, I cannot find that package there
<rajuc> Any pointers ?
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: ask them maybe if you can get them to reinstall a system without disturbing the /home partition
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: "pardon me fine VPS administrators, I seem to have FUBAR'd my virtual server that I have purchased from you. Rather than waste both time and bandwidth by downloading 12TB of data and then uploading 12TB of data, would it be possible to get a new server and have you attach the current servers disk to it, so that I might mount the old disk at
<tgm4883> /mnt and copy my data off of it? I promise not to remove all the packages in my VPS this time around."
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: and for sure my idea wouldn't have worked as minimaly we would also need to inistall squashfs-tools
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: a simple way to try to fix it would be to run a loop that try to install each package in that list, and if it can install 1, then rerun the loop and etc.
<tgm4883> EriC^^: I think we're way beyond "a simple fix" at this point
<EriC^^> who knows
<EriC^^> but i really meant is that it's a quick and easy algorithm to install them in an order that dependencies get installed first
<sonu_nk> Hi i am when i am updating my ubuntu os is is showing package system is broken
<sonu_nk> wht to do ?
<EriC^^> just keep looping and each time what can be installed will get installed (if any can)
<tgm4883> EriC^^: well had he reached out to support from the start, he could be up and running by now. The channel has been supporting him for 3 hours now
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: would you like to try that?
<dancingd3mon__> tgm4883, we were trying some other recovery way...
<dancingd3mon__> yes of course
<dancingd3mon__> can you tell me what to do ?
<sacarlson1> dancingd3mon__: I am still proud to have been a wasted part in on this failed project, all I can say is we tried.
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: ok hold on, do you still have the list of packages from that wget command?
<dancingd3mon__> yes
 * tgm4883 grabs popcorn and sits next to tatertots
<sacarlson1> ha ha
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/raw/tP8RTauR
<tgm4883> wow that's an interesting set of packages for a server install...
<brbrbr> hi guys
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: ok, try for i in $(cat stuff); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done
<dancingd3mon__> thank you sacarlson1 anyway :)
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: that should loop them once, if any of them actually get installed, then let us know
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: the command starts with "for i in ...."
<dancingd3mon__> so i cd in stuff folder and run the sudo comman?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: yeah
<brbrbr> well, install classic gnome... i need change gnome-panel size, 24px to 32px, i try gconftool-2 but without sucess. Help?
<dancingd3mon__> I'm unable to locate the stuff folder for some reason
<dancingd3mon__> should i re-download it ?
<EriC^^> yeah try to redownload the file
<EriC^^> let me try it here in case it has anything
<dancingd3mon__> I'm sorry but what the command to write ?
<brbrbr> set 32px default option for all users accounts!
<EriC^^> wget -O stuff http://pastebin.com/raw/tP8RTauR
<dancingd3mon__> done
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: it happens here as well, it must be something to do with the file 1 sec
<dancingd3mon__> okay
<acovrig> k1l: so… I just dd’d the iso over and got the missing isolinux error… I know my ISO is fine, I booted it in a VM and ran the test disk thing and it passed...
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: do you have a gui?
<dancingd3mon__> the vnc
<dancingd3mon__> yeah I'm connected to it
<k1l> acovrig: did you dd to sdb or sdb1?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: you're running X?
<dancingd3mon__> that is what I'm using atm since SSH is dead
<dancingd3mon__> this was the whole issue hehe
<acovrig> k1l: sdb
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<k1l> acovrig: hmm
<dancingd3mon__> kid3 said server X wasn't running
<dancingd3mon__> so I had to uninstall it
<brbrbr> well, install classic gnome... i need change gnome-panel size, 24px to 32px, i try gconftool-2 but without sucess. I need set 32px default option for all users accounts! Help??
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: try wget -O stuff2 http://termbin.com/2fcc
<acovrig> I guess I need to ask around MAAS (#ubuntu-maas?); I have an ubuntu server VM I can in _theory_ use MAAS to install to a handful of physical servers
<minimec> brbrbr: Try to edit '/usr/share/gnome-panel/panel-default-layout.layout' You can set the default size there.
<dancingd3mon__> okay downloaded it but still won't let me cd to stuff2
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done
<EriC^^> try the above, note the stuff2 not stuff
<EriC^^> it's working here after, it was doing the unable to locate earlier
<brbrbr> minimec: i try bro
<dancingd3mon__> okay so i write the command without cd
<dancingd3mon__> starting from i
<dancingd3mon__> or for i /
<dancingd3mon__> for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done
<dancingd3mon__> exactly like this man?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: yeah
<EriC^^> in the same dir you ran the wget command
<brbrbr> dist-upgrade holding packages?
<sonu_nk> Hi i am when i am updating my ubuntu os is is showing package system is broken
<brbrbr> update-manager -d - 14.04 to 16.04 holding packages is possible?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: any luck? did it install anything at all?
<dancingd3mon__> i guess not...
<dancingd3mon__> error message
<dancingd3mon__> keeps showing
<EriC^^> try to parse it for "setting up"
<EriC^^> try another run with this
<dancingd3mon__> so stop this one?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done > aptlog 2>&1
<EriC^^> as you wish
<dancingd3mon__> okay doing it
<EriC^^> when it's done try grep -i "setting up" aptlog
<EriC^^> or grep -i "unpacking" aptlog
<dancingd3mon__> sudo for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done > aptlog 2>&1
<dancingd3mon__> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<dancingd3mon__> this is what i gues
<dancingd3mon__> get*
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: remove the sudo from the start
<dancingd3mon__> for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done > aptlog 2>&1
<brbrbr> minimec: won't work
<dancingd3mon__> dancingdemon@localhost:/$ for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done > aptlog 2>&1
<dancingd3mon__> bash: aptlog: Permission denied
<trijntje_> hi all, I ended up with a broken system after upgrading to 16.04. I've lost the GUI completely and it is complaining about broken packages when I try anything with apt. How can I get out of this mess?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: type sudo chmod 777 stuff2
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: also the command make it
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done > /tmp/aptlog 2>&1
<dancingd3mon__> chmod: cannot access \u2018stuff2\u2019: No such file or directory
<number28> Hello
<dancingd3mon__> wait
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: type sudo -i
<dancingd3mon__> i guess its me who fucked up
<dancingd3mon__> okay chmod 777 stuff2
<dancingd3mon__> now running the same edited command you just sent :)
<minimec> brbrbr: This will probably only work for a new user, that newer started a gnome-classic session. Bsides... I was not able to resize my gnome-panel with <alt>right-click > preferences.  So there might be another problem.
<number28> Once anyone has a moment I just wondering if someone can help me get my internet up and running.
<brbrbr> minimec: i try new user
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: ok
<brbrbr> minimec: no default 32px like confg say
<brbrbr> still 24px
<dancingd3mon__> won't do anything. It pauses, let me see if it ends with error or something.
<dancingd3mon__> I typed : for i in $(cat stuff2); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall "$i"; done > /tmp/aptlog 2>&1
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: yeah it wont say anything while it's running
<EriC^^> cause it's redirected to /tmp/aptlog
<dancingd3mon__> http://prntscr.com/bufr58
<dancingd3mon__> oh okay man
<minimec> brbrbr: I see. There might be another problem... As mentioned before, I cannot change the size of my gnome-panel either. I use one within a enlightenment e17 session.
<sonu_nk> Hi i am facing issue with unmet dependecies http://paste.ubuntu.com/19918717/
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: open another terminal and type tail -f /tmp/aptlog
<EriC^^> and it should show up while it's running
<dancingd3mon__> yup
<dancingd3mon__> the loop continues hehe
<dancingd3mon__> just sadly same error :(
<EriC^^> what error?
<brbrbr> minimec: okay... i try gconftools-2
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: oh you mean it's running but keeps giving errors?
<dancingd3mon__> yup :S
<EriC^^> that's ok
<|TheWolf|> Hi! I have kind of a weird networking problem: Whenever I connect my Ubuntu server to a (vpnc) VPN, it stops responding to it's public IP address. I can perfectly connect to both the internet and the other machines in the VPN, but I can't ping the it from anywhere outside anymore. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: if it installs a few that would be good
<|TheWolf|> What's a bit weird: It's a vServer from a commercial hosting company, and the IP address assigned to eth0 by their install image is a 172... address. However, connecting to its public IP address (132...) works fine before connecting to the VPN
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: once it's done let me know
<trijntje_> I dont have a gui anymore after upgrading to 16.04, and apt keeps giving dependency errors. What is hte best way to force apt to complete the upgrade?
<dancingd3mon__> alright man, thanks a lot
<rajuc> Hello, I am trying to create a qemu img of ubuntu 14.04 using kickstart. I want grub-efi-amd64-bin to be installed in the image and I added that in the kickstart in %packages. In the vnc session, I can see it saying Installed grub-efi-amd64-bin but when I launch the img, I don't see the package there. Any pointers what I might be missing ?
<dancingd3mon__> its working
<dancingd3mon__> I have a question just for the sake of backingup in case this didn;t work.
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: it is?
<dancingd3mon__> i mean
<dancingd3mon__> it's running
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> :D
<dancingd3mon__> but still seeing errors hehe
<dancingd3mon__> done
<dancingd3mon__> finished
<EriC^^> cool
<dancingd3mon__> what to do now good man :D?
<EriC^^> try grep -i "unpacking" /tmp/aptlog
<dancingd3mon__> done this
<dancingd3mon__> nothing came but it ran
<EriC^^> any results?
<dancingd3mon__> like the command showed nothing
<dancingd3mon__> nope
<EriC^^> try grep -i "setting up" /tmp/aptlog
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: what's the prevalent dpkg error?
<EriC^^> maybe if you just install "mount" it will start installing stuff fine
<dancingd3mon__> Do you want to have a look at /tmp/aptlog?
<EriC^^> maybe download the .deb file and extract it and copy over the mount bin so dpkg can do its thing
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: sure
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: which ubuntu is it?
<dancingd3mon__> 14.04 man
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> !info mount trusty
<ubottu> mount (source: util-linux): Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.7 (trusty), package size 109 kB, installed size 410 kB
<dancingd3mon__> https://a.uguu.se/PqzHpNgu8OOx_aptlog
<dancingd3mon__> this is the aptlog
<dancingd3mon__> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: mount deb file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/mount_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb
<dancingd3mon__> i ran that comand
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/GQCTycDm
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: oh no
<maestrojed> Not sure if I screwed up. I have a server. I had updated the root password. Aside from that, I always connect to the server using SSH and have exchanged keys to authenticate as root via ssh. it seems I did not record the password for the root user.... that is what I am worried about.
<maestrojed> Since I can log in as root via ssh. Can I change or reset the password without knowing the old one?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: it wasn't a command, hehe
<dancingd3mon__> oh okay hehe :D
<akik> maestrojed: yes
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: download the file with wget
<maestrojed> akik just use passwd I guess?
<dancingd3mon__> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/mount_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb
<dancingd3mon__> like this man ?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: then do "mkdir /tmp/mount" then "sudo dpkg -x mount_2.20.1-5.1-ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb /tmp/mount
<marahin> So, uh.. Am I the only one having issues with chromium-browser scaling on UHD display?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: nevermind the " before sudo there, it's a typo should have another at the end too
<akik> maestrojed: yes
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: yup
<marahin> I made it scale 2, with chromium flags but now both Google search results, and slack, are ginormous.
<maestrojed> akik  thanks for the conf. I was nervous
<dancingd3mon__> sudo dpkg -x mount_2.20.1-5.1-ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb /tmp/mount
<dancingd3mon__> this is the command right?
<dancingd3mon__> made the mkdir one :)
<FoeHammered> This is partially a sanity check. So, I'm looking for a means to convert .toc to .cue, 'cause I seem to find a lot more support for .cue, and I've got a lot of .toc files. (Old CD format that maintains redbook audio.) First thing I found that converts that direction seemed to be cueconvert, but I downloaded the latest (cuetools apparently), and it doesn't seem to do this. Does this mean that cueconvert no longer does
<FoeHammered> what it did as of Trusty, and is not useful to me? Or am I misreading things?
<EriC^^> yeah
<dancingd3mon__> dpkg-deb: error: failed to read archive `mount_2.20.1-5.1-ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: i've a typo :D
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: then do "mkdir /tmp/mount" then "sudo dpkg -x mount_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb /tmp/mount
<dancingd3mon__> done :D
<EriC^^> cool
<dancingd3mon__> sudo dpkg -x mount_2.20.1-5.1-ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb /tmp/mount
<EriC^^> try to cd to /tmp/mount
<dancingd3mon__> dancingdemon@localhost:/tmp/mount$ ls -lh
<dancingd3mon__> total 12K
<dancingd3mon__> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Sep  2  2015 bin
<dancingd3mon__> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Jul 18 19:10 sbin
<dancingd3mon__> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4.0K Sep  2  2015 usr
<dancingd3mon__> this is what i see
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: ok try sudo cp -a /tmp/mount/bin/mount /bin/mount
<EriC^^> also for umount
<EriC^^> sudo cp -a /tmp/mount/bin/umount /bin/umount
<dancingd3mon__> done
<EriC^^> ok, try to install with dpkg and see what happens
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall mount
<dancingd3mon__> http://pastebin.com/ZLmp3zj0
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.13.0-88-generic
<dancingd3mon__> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.13.0-88-generic
<dancingd3mon__> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<dancingd3mon__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dancingd3mon__>  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-88-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-88-generic but it is not going to be installed
<dancingd3mon__> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: ah it's failing on update-initramfs not found
<number28> Anyway I can get help restoring network services on ubuntu? I tried all the standard restoration attempts.
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: does sudo apt-get -f install help in any way?
<dancingd3mon__> sudo apt-get -f install linux-image-extra-3.13.0-88-generic ?
<dancingd3mon__> this command man?
<dancingd3mon__> nope, no difference
<EriC^^> try without linux-image
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get -f install
<dancingd3mon__>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<dancingd3mon__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dancingd3mon__>  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-88-generic
<dancingd3mon__>  linux-image-3.13.0-88-generic
<dancingd3mon__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<number28> Anyone idling care to take a minute and help out?
<dancingd3mon__> EriC^^, this is what i get hehe
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: i have an idea
<ikonia> number28: just ask the question, and if someone can help they will
<EriC^^> but something isn't working though
<dancingd3mon__> you can teamviewer if you want man and do whatever you want hehe
<dancingd3mon__> if it's okay for you
<EriC^^> apt-get --print-uris <package> is supposed to return the link to the .deb file, anybody know why it isn't working for me?
<number28> ikonia: I attempted to a few times.. just everything get's lost quick in here i thinlk
<number28> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet out of nowhere. I restarted services and everything. No dice.
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: did you back up your stuff and everything yet?
<dancingd3mon__> no nothing
<dancingd3mon__> havent started hehe
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: you better start :p
<dancingd3mon__> lmao okay :D many thanks anyway man!
<dancingd3mon__> is there a way to know the size of some files ? as a sum
<dancingd3mon__> like i have 900 folders
<dancingd3mon__> i have two servers to backup data to, 1 is 8.3 Tb and the other is 1.9 TB
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: i was thinking we could write a command that gets all the .deb's for each package in the list
<number28> ikonia, anyway you can help for a split second?
<dancingd3mon__> would this help?
<dancingd3mon__> if yes then why not
<EriC^^> and then force dpkg to install all of them
<EriC^^> ill brb 1 sec
<dancingd3mon__> okay tyt
<FoeHammered> On that note, folks, how should I convert .toc to .cue? I've run into a lot of false hopes in that regard so far.
<brbrbr> well, install classic gnome... i need change gnome-panel size, 24px to 32px, i try gconftool-2 but without sucess. I need set 32px default option for all users accounts! Help??
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: really the best option would be to backup and reinstall i'd think in cases like this
<number28> Would someone please help me find a solution to connecting ubuntu to the internet?
<number28> Wlan0 wifi interface is up. Networking service was restarted. No connectivity.
<tgm4883> number28: can you ping your gateway?
<dancingd3mon__> okay man, thanks a million :))
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon__: no problem, have a good one :)
<number28> tgm4883: I cannot ping anything
<tgm4883> number28: error message?
<number28> tgm4883: Well unknown host google.com , wouldn't pinging the gateway have the same affect?
<tgm4883> number28:
<tgm4883> number28: no
<tgm4883> number28: can you 'ping 8.8.8.8'
<number28> tgm4883: network unreachable
<tgm4883> number28: do you have an IP address?
<number28> tgm4883: I do not. Nothing listed in ifconfig
<tgm4883> number28: this is a standard ubuntu install?
<number28> tgm4883: Yeah, It's been working for months. It just stopped working out of no where about 30 minutes ago
<tgm4883> number28: home network?
<number28> tgm4883: What do you mean exactly? Yeah it's running off home.
<tgm4883> number28: wifi/ethernet?  DHCP/Static?
<number28> tgm4883: Wifi DHCP
<sulle> What program can i use to convert avi / mkv to Mp4 ?.
<tgm4883> number28: have you rebooted since it stopped working?
<number28> tgm4883: rebooted several times after restarting services didn't work.
<tatertots> dancingd3mon ...you still avoiding the inevitable reinstall?
<number28> tgm4883: I'm stumped..
<tgm4883> number28: Run "sudo dhclient" then see if you get an IP address. I don't recall if that command runs in the background or not, so you might have to wait 30 seconds to check for IP
<number28> tgm4883: got it. Running it now.
<number28> tgm4883: just awaiting a response right now... i'm assuming it's still running
<FoeHammered> Hrm. Nobody here seems to know so far. Perhaps a different question. What program do y'all use to create .cue and .cue.bin from CDs?
<tgm4883> number28: OK. once that is done, if you don't have an IP address can you post the link from this command "grep dhclient /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ankit> login screen blink once. any solution
<minimec> number28: Is this on ubuntu 16.04? What i hear is that some people stuggle with wifi in combination with network-manager. Seems to be a heavy bug. One solution could be to install wicd (alternative netowrk manager) and then   disable network-manager with systemd 'sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager.service'. Worth a try I guess...
<number28> tgm4883: is termbin going to work?
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: I don't anymore, but I always used .ISO files rather than separate .cue and .bin files
<noonien> hello folks
<tgm4883> number28: lol, good point
<noonien> does xenial core not have snappy installed?
<tgm4883> number28: so run it without the pipe stuff and look for anything that might be wrong
<FoeHammered> tgm4883: Bummer, 'cause I was hoping to put these CDs into storage, and wanted to keep the redbook audio.
<ankit> anyone login screen blink once. any solution
<number28> minimec: It's 14.04... I never had problems until 30 minutes ago or so when i attempted to print something.
<number28> tgm4883: ok
<ankit> anyone ubuntu 16.04 login screen blink once. any solution
<tatertots> Yo FoeHammered do you have valid reason to not use cdrdao
<FoeHammered> tatertots: Naivete?
<ankit> hello
<tatertots> since some software only likes bin/cue pair..i'm guessing you're trying to backup mixed mode cd's
<tatertots> iso and dd only get track 1
<FoeHammered> tatertots: Precisely. cdrdao handles .cue, eh?
<number28> tgm4883: So it loops with my interfaces and says 'DHCPDISCOVER: on wlan1 255.255.255.255
<tatertots> which if what you are trying to do is backup a mixed mode cd is probably why you're asking about bin/cue
<Bashing-om> !details | ankit Can you boot to console from the login screen ( ctl+alt+F!) ?
<ubottu> ankit Can you boot to console from the login screen ( ctl+alt+F!) ?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<FoeHammered> The one I was using made a bunch of .toc which I found out belatedly almost nothing supports.
<rahtgaz> ankit: the login screen blinking once is normal and expected
<FoeHammered> tatertots: Yeah, these are some old damn CDs.
<liri_> hey everyone
<minimec> number28: Ok. I see.
<FoeHammered> Apologies. I should watch my language.
<ankit> its like first login screen appear and then black screen appear once then again login screen appears
<tatertots> use cdrdao and derrive a cue sheet with toc2cue
<tatertots> it's part of cdrdao
<tatertots> then presto you have your bin cue
<tatertots> done
<number28> minimec: Yeah, i'm just so lost right now... i can't find anything that would cause this.
<Amine_> quit
<FoeHammered> OH! I'd been unable to find a toc2cue at ALL.
<number28> tgm4883: Anything out of the normal?
<ankit> rahtgaz is this normal??
<liri_> I know this is not strictly-ubuntu related but I was hoping for some help - got a pre-installed Win10 (BIOS legacy boot mode) and I'm trying to put 16.04 on it. Whichever way I try to install it I always get Win10 to boot and I never see the GRUB boot loader so there's no chance to boot into Linux. Could anyone offer some tips on fixing this?
<brbrbr> hi guys
<brbrbr> update-manager -d  holding pakages?
<tgm4883> number28: sounds like it can't find your DHCP server maybe. Have you tried rebooting your router?
<brbrbr> possible upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 holding packages?
<rahtgaz> ankit: if for a split second, I would say yes. your graphics adapter may be switching into a new mode or updating some late minute settings. If it takes more than a split second, then no.
<ankit> rahtgaz is this normal??
<ankit> 1 sec only
<tgm4883> brbrbr: you'd be better off stating what your issue is
<ankit> not more than that
<rahtgaz> ankit: then its normal
<ankit> okay boot time is too long around 1 minute
<number28> tgm4883: No i havent... I mean, i'm using that router right now to talk to you.. so it shouldn't have any issues?
<brbrbr> tgm4883: possible upgrade 14.04 lts and hold all packages?
<ankit> rehtgaz is it normal that boot time is around 1 minute??
<tgm4883> number28: not necessarily. If the DHCP server on your router got hung up somehow you'd be able work just fine for awhile, then you'd see your devices each stop working as their DHCP leases expired
<MonkeyDust> ankit  in a terminal, run this command and disable unwanted services ... sudo sysv-rc-conf
<rahtgaz> ankit: boot time depends on your machine. Especially your disk drive speed. Without further details I don't know what to think of your 1 minute long boot time, except that congratulations.
<tgm4883> brbrbr: you want to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and hold all packages?
<brbrbr> yes tgm4883
<tgm4883> brbrbr: that makes zero sense
<brbrbr> kkkk
<brbrbr> for u yes
<brbrbr> maybe
<brbrbr> okay
<brbrbr> bye
<tgm4883> brbrbr: no, for anyone
<number28> tgm4883: Heres the thing tho.. Ubuntu isn't even reading nearby SSID's.. it wont read my wifi or my neighbors..
<RoninJin7> I have a laptop with Linux Linpus lite with won't boot the GUI. Only terminal. How do I go about installing Ubuntu?
<ankit> MonkeyDust command is not working
<MonkeyDust> ankit  define 'not working'
<tgm4883> brbrbr: holding all packages and doing an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 will leave you at 14.04
<ankit> command not found
<tgm4883> brbrbr: upgrading to 16.04 is by definition upgrading packages
<MonkeyDust> ankit  then install it, first
<brbrbr> tgm4883: hold installed softwares tgm4883
<tgm4883> number28: oh, i thought you said it was connected to your wifi
<ankit> i think command does not exist
<number28> tgm4883: Oh, no no no.
<number28> tgm4883: It's not even identifiying any of the networks.
<tgm4883> brbrbr: when you say "hold installed softwares" do you just mean that you want the same packages to already be installed in 16.04 after the upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> ankit  i just ran it, here... install it, then run it
<ankit> okay
<ankit> i am installing
<eelstrebor> what do you guys think about running ubuntu on dell inspirons? or should i spend the extra bucks for an xps15?
<tatertots> well you're not even connected to anything no wonder it's not getting an address from dhcp
<tatertots> < gets more popcorn
<john> d
<john> d
<number28> minimec: Do you have opinion on this matter? Still trying to figure it out
<MonkeyDust> eelstrebor  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<safrabods> I have a laptop running 14.04 on a 1545
<eelstrebor> huh?
<number28> tgm4883: Any idea what i should do?
<ankit> MonkeyDust how to enable disable programs and which one??
<brbrbr> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> number28: odd, what changed between it working and not working
<MonkeyDust> ankit  in 16.04, run this command, to see what's slow ... make sure you don't disable too much ... system-d-analyze blame
<tgm4883> brbrbr: oh, well in that case that is what an upgrade does. Keeps your packages installed
<number28> tgm4883: I attempted to print out a PDF form.. That's about it.
<ankit> please suggest which one to disable
<number28> tgm4883: a few moments later.. no conectivity.
<minimec> number28: did you do some updates right before the problem appeared. Booting a previous kernel via 'additional options' in the grub menu could be worth a try.
<brbrbr> tgm4883: okay bro... i try here....
<number28> tgm4883: That's the only thing i can think of
<tgm4883> number28: I'd try the previous kernel as minimec mentioned
<number28> minimec: Possibly? I know i ran apt-get update / upgrade earlier today.
<number28> tgm4883: Hmm okay.. Is there a easy way of doing this?
<minimec> number28: reboot and pres/hold the left <shift>key after your BIOS screen in case you don't get the grub menu during normal boot.
<MonkeyDust> ankit  find out which services you don't use, then disable them
<number28> minimec: Hmmm.. did nothing, just booted regularly while holding left shift
<minimec> number28: You have to be fast... ;) Happens to me too...
<ankit> can you help me to figure out, i don't know which one to disable
<number28> minimec: okay i got it
<number28> minimec: Indeed, you do gotta be fas.t.. so advanced options?
<minimec> number28: right...
<noonien> how does one install a package in a xenial-core chroot using snappy?
<number28> minimec: 4.2.0-41 generic, or generic (recovery) OR 4.2.0-36 generic or generic (recovery)
<minimec> number28: just the next lower kernel version that is available.
<minimec> number28: so problably .36
<number28> minimec: Unfortunately i don't know which i was at
<number28> minimec: Okay.
<number28> minimec: Do i want to do generic or recovery mode?
<minimec> number28: generic
<Lectro> hi
<Lectro> can someone help me?
<number28> minimec: mi8042: no controller found , then alerted me it was in low graphics.. can't select anything with keyboard
<EriC^^> !ask | Lectro
<ubottu> Lectro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asdf-> i screwed up a partition table. I backed it up with dd to an img file... I've been trying various tutorials on how to recover the data but nothing has worked... can anyone recommend anything?
<Lectro> I've been trying to install the library "lib32ncurses5" to root my Android. I put in the console this "sudo apt-get install lib32ncurses5" but it drops me this error "Unable to locate package lib32ncurses5"
<Lectro> Thanks
<EriC^^> asdf-: try testdisk
<asdf-> thank you
<EriC^^> asdf-: no problem
<minimec> number28: ok. THat should not happen normally, as the old kernel is kept in case of kernel  problems. So do a reboot. you can switch to a console with <ctrl><alt>F1, then login with your username and then 'sudo reboot'
<number28> minimec: Doesn't allow me to ctrl alt f1 sadly.
<number28> minimec: Gonna try again, maybe select recoverY?
<minimec> number28: recovery will give you a console menu for debugging... We don't need 'recovery mode' I think.
<number28> minimec: Well i mean.. I just don't know what to do here... I suppose i can just do a clean install...
<number28> minimec: however seems like a big jump to erase everything because my interface cant connect to anything
<Bashing-om> asdf-: Have you trid sparring oif the super block from backups ? MBR method : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<minimec> number28: I would'nt go so far. First check other possible reasons.
<minimec> number28: I agree 100%.
<liri_> guys - any chance to get help on booting Linux? I installed it as dualboot on an existing Windows 10 yet I cant get grub to load at all
<number28> minimec: How about the /etc/hosts file? I VIM'd into it earlier to check it out. Didn't touch anything tho
<WPX> Hello :) .. I need your help please :) .. I have Digital ocean droplet with ubuntu 14.04 server .. everything was working fine.
<liri_> already disabled windows 10 fast boot and all that. Windows is configured to use BIOS legacy boot (not UEFI)
<Lectro> how can I exit after doing Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Lectro> ?
<WPX> I tried to install imagemagick with this command "aptitude install php-pear imagemagick php5-dev libmagick9-dev"
<heaerk> did you switch the boot order back?
<liri_> Lectro: press CTRL + ALT + F8 it'll get back to the GUI
<number28> minimec: my first line is "::1 ipv6-localhost ip6-loopback" not sure if thats different or not
<Lectro> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> Lectro: What do you want to exit to ? where to go when the terminal session is ended ?
<WPX> then .. i dont know what happened ! if i tried to open my website .. the php not executed .. it just show me the php code of the paeg
<liri_> heaerk: whats the boot order to switch back? I looked at grub config with the live usb - the default is 0 but there's also a timeout set there to 10 seconds, yet I don't see anything
<WPX> any help please?
<minimec> number28: Oh.... A default host file should look like this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/19929763/
<liri_> WPX: what web server are you running?
<minimec> number28: change YOURDEVICENAME with your computers name.
<liri_> WPX: seems like maybe you've lost the php interpreter setup
<Lectro> Bashing-om: Don't worry, liri_ has responded me
<Lectro> i dont know if responded is the verb in english lol
<WPX> liri_:  Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-57-generic x86_64)
<number28> minimec: Yeah, no we are good there too.
<Bashing-om> !cookie | liri_
<ubottu> liri_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<heaerk> liri_: what kind of partitioning did you use?
<liri_> thanks :)
<liri_> just help me out with this dual boot thing, I'm on this the whole day!
<WPX> liri_: thanks for reply .. what should i do to restore my server ? to the previous status ?
<Lectro> I have another question, I've tried to install the library lib32ncurses5 but it has changed the name, which is its actual name?
<WPX> liri_:  Server version Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-57-generic x86_64)
<liri_> heaerk: there's just one disk (/dev/sda), I put linux in a logical partition /dev/sda5 as / and /dev/sda6 as swap (/dev/sda4 is the logical)
<number28> minimec: Well unfortunately i do have to go for a hour.. i suppose if i can't find a solution when i get back i'll just attempt to format. Not that i expect you to be putting any further effort, but if something does hit you within the next hour or so i'll check my IRC messages when i get back.
<liri_> WPX: that's the OS. what exactly is the problem? are you running a web server to serve website content?
<number28> minimec: and thank you for taking the time to speak with me
<trism> Lectro: apt-cache search -n lib curses;
<minimec> number28: ok. no problem. su.
<WPX> liri_: yes .. it is digital ocean droplet
<number28> minimec: I hope to pass the karma
<Lectro> trism: ok thank you
<heaerk> liri_: I think you need a separate /boot partition for dual-boot
<Bashing-om> liri_: I am not Windows literate .. however. will be instructive to know the partiitoning on the hard drive(s) show the channel in a pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 boot gray screen stay upto 50 sec
<liri_> WPX: ahh, hosted ok. what changes did you do recently? can you tell us more about the issue? environment etc
<ankit> slow boot
<ankit> anyone help
<liri_> heaerk: it's needed? :) so just to create another partition as logical?
<WPX> liri_:  everything was working fine.
<WPX> I tried to install imagemagick with this command "aptitude install php-pear imagemagick php5-dev libmagick9-dev"
<tgm4883> ankit: 'systemd-analyze blame'
<WPX> liri_: then .. i dont know what happened ! if i tried to open my website .. the php not executed .. it just show me the php code of the page
<WPX> liri_:
<WPX> root@LampDrop:~# apache2 -v
<WPX> Server version: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu)
<WPX> Server built:   Oct 14 2015 14:20:21
<heaerk> liri_: sorry, just did some research, you used ubuntu's auto-partition "build alongside..." option?
<liri_> heaerk: do I need to set any other partition as the bootable flag or that doesn't matter?
<ankit> tgm4883 its a long list
<liri_> heaerk: I tried that at first, and I also tried to manually create the partitions, neither seemed to work
<tgm4883> ankit: yes, whats at the top
<heaerk> liri_: you might also want to try redoing the install, but booting the installer with uefi
<liri_> heaerk: why does the UEFI matter? windows 10 is installed in bios legacy mode, it doesn't use uefi either
<liri_> WPX: seems that by installing it maybe it changed some apache2 config for you to run PHP files
<ankit> tgm4883 http://paste.ubuntu.com/19930708/
<WPX> liri_: so, what is the solution pleasE?
<heaerk> liri_: I dunno, linux is still a mysterious, magical creature to me, lol. I just remember that I had issues with ubuntu when it wasn't UEFI
<heaerk> liri_: is it 16.04?
<ankit> tgm4883 what to do??
<liri_> WPX: so many things can go wrong there I'm not sure but I think you'll get more help in either #apache or #php
<liri_> heaerk: yep
<ankit> tgm4883 networking.service is at top
<mchelen2> in 16.04 my videos player (totem) is not resuming playback, and i don't see any such option in preferences. any ideas?
<heaerk> liri_: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325098
<ankit> tgm4883 any suggestion??
<akik> liri_: you don't need a separated partition for /boot. where did you install grub during the install?
<futurama140> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon 3 and I'm having this issue: there is a ghosting that happens frequently where my desktop icons have a second image slightly off from where the actual icon is, and sometyimes my icons just move off screen. I run two monitors of different sizes and the icons randomly move to an are off of the smaller screen that would exist if the screen was the same size as the larger one. can anyone help?
<liri_> akik: install it to /dev/sda (its the only disk I have anyway)
<heaerk> akik: it does it automatically during install
<liri_> akik: I'll boot in a few minutes into the live usb to give you guys some output from it
<ankit> tgm4883 u there???
<EriC^^> "'
<tgm4883> ankit: how long does it take you to boot
<akik> liri_: and you don't get grub shown at all during the boot?
<ankit> 1 min around
<liri_> akik: exactly
<tgm4883> ankit: how are you connected to the network?
<ankit> wifi
<MonkeyDust> ankit  here too, about 1 min, i guess it's normal
<liri_> akik: in bios I disabled UEFI boot entirely, it's legacy now and windows 10 boots fine (it was with hybrid UEFI mode before and no grub either)
<ankit> ohh
<ankit> but its too long for boot
<ankit> 10-15 sec max
<akik> liri_: you can reinstall grub from the live session but i wonder if it'll help if it just does the same thing
<ankit> tgm4883 any suggestion??
<liri_> akik: right. I re-installed grub from the live session like 3 times now, to no avail. Windows 10 keeps booting up as it if doesn't care
<jancoow> Hi there. Just little question. When i want to open a socket, and i fill in localhost or 127.0.0.1 , i can't connect to this socket from outside the pc
<OerHeks> ankit, this is normal, if you set your wifi connection 'for all users'..
<akik> liri_: did you use grub-install /dev/sda ?
<jancoow> how can i do this :/
<liri_> akik: that too at some point, yeah
<jancoow> it worked before ;p
<ankit> okay thanks
<futurama140> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon 3 and I'm having this issue: there is a ghosting that happens frequently where my desktop icons have a second image slightly off from where the actual icon is, and sometimes my icons just move off screen. I run two monitors of different sizes and the icons randomly move to an are off of the smaller screen that would exist if the screen was the same size as the larger one. can anyone help?
<peterrp81> #ubuntu-no
<peterrp81> irc.freenode.net #ubuntu-no
<peterrp81> how can i access another network?
<peterrp81> #ubuntu-no
<Pici> peterrp81: 1) you're on freenode right now. 2) just type /join #ubuntu-no
<jebog> hello
<liri_> akik: any other tips?
<akik> liri_: no idea why it doesn't boot grub
<liri_> akik: ok... thanks
<akik> liri_: why did you say that you used grub-install /dev/sda at some point?
<akik> liri_: what other things did you try?
<liri_> akik: just another attempt to try and install it as I thought maybe windows removed it
<futurama140> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon 3 and I'm having this issue: there is a ghosting that happens frequently where my desktop icons have a second image slightly off from where the actual icon is, and sometimes my icons just move off screen. I run two monitors of different sizes and the icons randomly move to an are off of the smaller screen that would exist if the screen was the same size as the larger one. can anyone help?
<n99b> hi i have just gotten ubuntu how do i log in?
<liri_> akik: I just re-installed 16.04 again with "along side windows 10" and again - windows boots directly with no grub showing up
<TheCynosure> Hi, if I have Windows and Ubuntu Dual booted alongside each other and I can separately boot into both OS's using the BIOS screen is there any way that I can get a GRUB screen to appear that lets me choose which OS I want without a reinstall?
<Bashing-om> TheCynosure: What results bootd ubuntu with terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' where the expected result is to chainload Windows to the grub boot menu . Separate hard drives, right .. where Windows' boot code is on the respective Windows hard drive ?
<akik> liri_: ok i don't use those automatic partition tools. when you manually make the partitions, there's a choice for selecting the grub install location
<liri_> akik: and what should I do there?
<akik> liri_: well there's a choice for putting grub into the beginning of your disk, /dev/sda
<TheCynosure> Bashing-om: The OS's are on the same drive and I am trying to help someone with getting their computer to work so I can't execute the bootd command. I might just have to send him here and have him ask for you
<akik> liri_: maybe the installation expects a uefi setup ?
<liri_> akik: nah because its starting in legacy mode
<Bashing-om> TheCynosure: I am not Windows literate . Being only one hard drive, and ibuntu installed .. then it is ubuntu's boot code that has jusristiction as Windows does not speak ubuntu, but ubuntu will honor Windows booting .
<TheCynosure> Bashing-om: Ok thx
<Bashing-om> TheCynosure: By all means if there is a problem .. send your friend here and we see what we can do to get the boot situation corrected .
<nikitha> unable to mount external disk though showing in usb list, im using vbox 5.0.18 (  guest: win7 ult 32bit )
<TheCynosure> Bashing-om: Sending him now
<akik> liri_: i think one more live session, mounting the root partition, chroot, mounting the special directories and grub-install /dev/sda could do it
<akik> liri_: mounting the special directories before chroot that is
<liri_> akik: if you want I will give you root access remotely to the live session :)
<akik> liri_: no don't do that
<liri_> akik: you mean /dev /proc etc right? tried that before too :(
<akik> liri_: never give access to unknown people
<liri_> but I know you, you're akik
<liri_> :)
<akik> liri_: /dev, /dev/pts, /proc and /sys
<liri_> akik: we mount the special partitions first, then chroot right?
<liri_> *special directories I mean
<akik> liri_: yes
<liri_> did it before but I'll try once more
<newbie|2> To open a tar.gz and the subsequent installation ... anyone wanna help?
<Bashing-om> liri_: A thought in this full CHange Root :You need to use dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc instead of grub-install directly, so that the system knows that it needs to run grub-install on that drive the next time grub is upgraded.
<Bashing-om> liri_: Wait ! The above is for MBR booting for grub ,, the structure for EFI is different !
<liri_> akik, Bashing-om -  I'm on the live cd now. take a look at the current disk stats in my pastebin.com: http://pastebin.com/qW2kHH2T
<Bashing-om> liri_: Look'n .
<liri_> Bashing-om: I'm not doing EFI though... I'm doing plain old MBR as far as I can tell
<platz> Is there any way to transparently "tunnel" a usb device (keyboard) through ubuntu so that we have [keybd] -> [ubuntu box] -> [target box] such that [target box] just thinks it's using the keyboard directly?
<newbie|2> I did tar -zxvf tarball.tar.gz.  I got into the directory "iron-linux-64".  I can't figure out the next step.  Nothing to ./configure, nothing to make, nothing to sudo make install
<akik> newbie|2: what is the application?
<Bashing-om> liri_: Yeah .. MBR -- the above is good .. make sure that the grub install is to 'sda' .
<liri_> ok so let me do that again and send you the logs in pastebin too
<newbie|2> sr ware iron.  An option for Google chrome that doesn't store your personal info and the like
<newbie|2> akik: sr ware iron.  A browser to avoid google's habit of storing your personal info and history
<akik> newbie|2: where can i download that tar?
<Bashing-om> liri_: Bear in mind that I do multi-boot, and I have messed up grub to the point that I have had to purge grub completely and start all over from scratch .
<\9> newbie|2: so what is in there?
<newbie|2> akik: http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_download.php
<newbie|2> \9: What is in what?
<OerHeks> newbie|2, no need to build, wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/srwareiron/ bla bla iron.deb  and run sudo gdebi iron.deb
<akik> there you go :)
<newbie|2> OerHeks: Ok.  Thx.  Didn'(t see that before
<newbie|2> OerHeks: Just clicked on your link.  Said page not found
<ioria> newbie|2, ./iron
<akik> newbie|2: http://www.srware.net/downloads/iron64.deb
<liri_> akik Bashing-om  take a look at my grub install: http://pastebin.com/xKWvdx5J
<liri_> scroll down to the end
<ioria> liri_,  run again  update-grub
<newbie|2> akik: Thx
<Bashing-om> liri_: Look'n .
<newbie|2> Bye everyone
<liri_> ioria: ok, ran it again
<liri_> seems ok
<liri_> anything else I'm missing?
<alkisg> liri_: and after all these commands that you've ran, what's the actual issue left? It won't boot? With what message?
<liri_> alkisg: the issue is that windows 10 just boots directly. I can't boot into linux as I don't have this option (no grub or any other boot manager to let me do it)
<akik> liri_: you should try a boot again now
<ioria> liri_,  you should paste your last update-grub
<alkisg> liri_: after that last command, i.e. while still inside the chroot, also try: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> This will also update the debconfig variables
<liri_> ioria: its the same, nothing change from the one before it that it is in the paste
<ioria> liri_,  so no win
<akik> alkisg: what does that dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc do?
<ioria> liri_,  no, sorry yes
<liri_> ioria: no? :(
<ioria> liri_,  yes, yes ... :þ
<liri_> heh ok
<liri_> should I try the dpkg-reconfigure thing?
<ioria> liri_,  reboot first
<alkisg> akik: it calls the postinst script for grub installation, which presents a menu and asks there user where to install grub etc
<liri_> ok so all done with the live usb?
<dancingd3mon__> can someone explain this to me :
<dancingd3mon__> would it be possible to get a new server and have you attach the current servers disk to it, so that I might mount the old disk at /mnt and copy my data off of it? I promise not to remove all the packages in my VPS this time around."
<dancingd3mon__> I fucked up my server and people advised me to do a fresh install. Now I have 12 tb of data.
<dancingd3mon__> someone suggested this so what does he mean ? can someone explain it?
<nicomachus> !language | dancingd3mon__
<ubottu> dancingd3mon__: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dancingd3mon__> oh sorry
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: explain what?
<dancingd3mon__> i dont understand what he asked me to do
<dancingd3mon__> so what should i ask the staff to do ?
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: which part?
<ioria> liri_,  if you wanted to reinstall grub, yes... exit unmount and reboot
<dancingd3mon__> the moung the old disk at /mnt
<dancingd3mon__> mount*
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: thats either something that the VPS support people will do, or they will provide you with instructions to do that.
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: may I ask who you have the VPS purchased through?
<dancingd3mon__> eqservers, ever heard about them?
<dancingd3mon__> I'm not sure this will work though..
<liri_> ioria: no luck :(
<liri_> windows 10 boots directly again
<liri_> I've never had this much pain installing linux, this is beyond suffer
<dancingd3mon__> But I still don't understand. He wants me to ask the staff to get a new server and attach the current server disks to it.
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: pretty much.
<dancingd3mon__> this part i understand...what is the rest ?
<ioria> liri_,   i saw a sdc  ...  what is it ?
<liri_> ioria: I think its the usb because its 8gb
<dancingd3mon__> where is my ubuntu installed at ? They always do the installation part so I'm confused. All I know is that I have 11 tb for me and the root got 40 gb.
<ioria> liri_,   and sdb ?
<alkisg> liri_: did you boot with the usb stick again?
<liri_> ioria: no idea, maybe some windows thing?
<ioria> liri_,    g
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: you would need to get another server
<Pici> dancingd3mon__: If you're paying them, why not contact them for support and explain the situation?
<ioria> liri_,    32 G
<liri_> alkisg: what do you mean? no I removed the USB stick
<ioria> liri_,    ATA LITEONIT LSS-32L (scsi)
<liri_> ioria: I've no idea what that is
<dancingd3mon__> I did. It was you tgm4883 who suggested this, right?
<ioria> liri_,   well, its iin parted -l ...
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: yes
<dancingd3mon__> Will they ask me to pay for the new server ? I just need to backup the data.
<alkisg> liri_: put the usb stick back in, boot with it, then install the kvm package while still on the usb environment, and finally run: sudo kvm -m 1024 /dev/sdb ==> this will boot your disk and will tell you if it's a grub issue or a bios/uefi/another disk issue
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: that's a question for them, probably
<liri_> alkisg: what does that do?
<ioria> liri_,   not bear metal ?
<dancingd3mon__> May I understand what you meant? like if they will attach my HDDs to a new server, now after installing the newserver, I backup the data folders only and delete the rest or what?
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: the point was to scrap the old server and prevent you from having to download and then upload 12 TB of data
<liri_> ioria: its a laptop
<dancingd3mon__> so like they do it all from their side?
<alkisg> liri_: kvm is something like virtualbox, if you heard of it. It emulates a pc trying to boot with your disk, but it makes sure that it boots the correct disk, so we don't need to check for other unrelated parameters that might affect your boot
<dancingd3mon__> Are there any VPS providers that actually do this?
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: you setup the new server how you want, you then copy only the data you need from the /mnt folder to wherever you need this
<alkisg> liri_:  I.e. after you've done that, we'll be sure it's a grub issue only
<tgm4883> dancingd3mon__: all they would do is connect the disk to the new server
<alkisg> liri_: it doesn't modify your disk
<ioria> liri_,   ok, but you should know what sdb is
<liri_> maybe its just some ssd drive on the laptop?
<zaphona> Hello guys, quick question - I try to disable network-manager in ubuntu 16 but I get this: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<zaphona> the quick question is: y?
<liri_> alkisg: ok, let me try
<minimec> zaphona: How do you disable it?
<liri_> alkisg: so is it /dev/sdb or /dev/sda for the kvm tool?
<dancingd3mon__> so they will mount my home directory to /mnt, then they are supposed to unplug the HDDs and put them in a new server ?
<liri_> im on the live usb environment again
<zaphona> just simply sudo stop network-manager
<dancingd3mon__> I mean, eventually I should be using my same server. I don't think they will give me a brand new server!
<alkisg> liri_: wherever your disk is, fdisk says that's in sda, right?
<dancingd3mon__> and like they fix that themselves...
<liri_> alkisg: right
<cecunguk> (Ask) recently i use sublime-text3 for edit css file, but sublime was crash and i restart my laptop. When reopen css file, there is no code in css file. How to recovery that ? Help me please thanks ;(
<dancingd3mon__> the recovery operation will end with me using my exact server and exact IP but with my old HDDs mounted in /mnt .
<liri_> alkisg: I did that and I get the grub menu
<alkisg> liri_: ok, close it
<liri_> alkisg: can I actually boot the OS from it? :)
<minimec> zaphona: use 'sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager.service'. To disable it permanentely: 'sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager.service'.
<dancingd3mon__> or a new server and the old one wouldn't work for me anymore.
<alkisg> liri_: you can boot linux, but don't boot windows because it will try to install the drivers for the kvm hardware
<alkisg> liri_: so now you know that it's not a grub issue anymore
<liri_> alkisg: ok cool
<alkisg> liri_: it can be another disk, or a bios/uefi setting etc
<zaphona> minimec: thx
<minimec> zaphona: Obviously start/enable will revert your previous commands
<akik> alkisg: does it mean that his machine tries to boot off /dev/sdb ?
<zaphona> though so :)
<alkisg> akik: liri_: not sure, what is /dev/sdb? Is it a blueray drive?
<liri_> alkisg: can it be windows erasing mbr, moving grub out, or something annoying like that?
<roberto_> la pazza gioia
<liri_> alkisg: i tried it with the kvm . it just tries to boot ipxe or whatever, doesnt seem to be anything useful
<alkisg> liri_: no, I've never heard of windows moving mbr at boot. Only when formatting, upgrading windows versions etc
<roberto_> la pazza gioia
<liri_> alkisg: so this is definitely not windows doing anything silly? I saw some stackoverflow answers on doing fixmbr on windows, bcdedit etc to change stuff
<alkisg> liri_: all those are after mbr, and your windows starts before the sda mbr is even read
<alkisg> liri_: what kind of system is that? E.g. a weird laptop?
<liri_> alkisg: so its some bios setting maybe that I need to look?
<liri_> alkisg: hp elitebook 840 g1
<alkisg> liri_: if you go to its bios settings, do you find a way to change the boot sequence, or some way to disable sdb?
<liri_> let me see
<sanou> hello world
<Mdxxx> q
<liri_> oh weird! I see Fast Boot enabled on the bios
<liri_> even though I disabled that before
<alkisg> Also check if uefi is enabled (it shouldn't be, if you're using mbr...)
<liri_> I disabled uefi before
<alkisg> Disable fastboot, secure boot and the like
<liri_> disabled fast boot on bios again, then rebooted and windows boots directly still
<sanou> hacking
<liri_> alkisg: I'm going to go into the bios again to see what else I could be missing there
<alkisg> liri_: also check if fastboot remained disabled
<OerHeks> !info axe
<ubottu> axe (source: axe): Text editor for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.1.2-16.2 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 383 kB
<liri_> alkisg: fast boot turned on again after windows 10 booted up
<liri_> alkisg: ahh no, sorry it's floppy boot
<liri_> alkisg: my bad
<sanou> alking
<Zgan> hello
<sanou> zgan hello
<Zgan> sanou: how are you
<sanou> yes
<sanou> im fine
<sanou> and you
<sanou> zgan
<alkisg> liri_: usually f11 or f12 bring up the boot manager, where you can select which disk to boot from
<sanou> alkisg
<sanou> hello
<sanou> salut mon amis
<liri_> alkisg: changed a bunch of settings and didnt help still. gonna check some more with f11 too to see what wins we can get there
<sanou> liri salut tu va bien ce comment tu va bien
<AirPlanes> hi.
<AirPlanes> how do i change terminal mouse?
<AirPlanes> it's bad!
<elias_a> alkisg: Καλό βράδυ! (Sorry folks this is an old joke that I always greet alkisg in greek even though I do not speak greek.)
<alkisg> elias_a: hyvää yötä! :)
<sanou> airplanes hello
<elias_a> alkisg: :)
<sanou> elias hello
<AirPlanes> It's hard to scroll
<AirPlanes> so hard to scroll in terminal
<sanou> trojan
<roberto_> the revenant
<elias_a> alkisg: Oh - now that you are here, I'd like to tell you about an installation bug in 16.04 that might cause you problems, too.
<liri_> alkisg: pressing f11 / f12 I only get windows 10 boot manager option (its not grub, I think its windows boot manager)
<Guest13879> Hey Guys :)
<akik> liri_: windows boot manager is nowadays hidden by default
<alkisg> liri_: it does sound a bit like uefi to me. Can you let windows boot, and then check from the windows computer properties if it booted in uefi or not?
<sanou> hh
<sanou> boot
<sanou> unbuntu is good
<elias_a> alkisg: If you use the standard live-dvd-usb-image and select finnish keyboard _before_ you start installation program, the installation installs a non-bootable system.
<sanou> salut mes le  svn co http://svn.aircrack-ng.org/trunk/ aircrack-ng
<sanou> pour faire de pirate de wifi
<alkisg> elias_a: liri_'s hard disk is bootable with kvm, but it seems like his bios bypasses his mbr
<sanou> sur ubuntu nous la
<akik> !fr | sanou
<ubottu> sanou: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<royiv_> Hi ##ubuntu; would anyone here know who is responsible for ntp.ubuntu.com? (Your server seems to be flaking.)
<elias_a> alkisg: Another prerequisite: I have found this behaviour only when installing keeping old /home.
<sanou> moi je parler que français
<sanou> hello world
<roberto_> la pazza gioia
<sanou> roberto
<elias_a> alkisg: Yes - just wanted to say as the bug might pop up also if one uses greek keyboard. :)
<OerHeks> elias_a, file a bugreport then, as you found already the finnish/english keyboard issue
<akik> !fr | sanou ./a.out
<ubottu> sanou ./a.out: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<elias_a> OerHeks: I'd like someone to verify it. I don't have any spare disk space left at the moment.
<sanou> ok
<ioria> liri_,   are you sure you're booting from ATA HGST HTS725050A7 ? check bios
<sanou> whats news
<elias_a> OerHeks: And the dudes on the finnish chan haven't tested it either.
<liri_> ioria: alkisg  - I found this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HP_EliteBook_840_G1
<alkisg> elias_a: I haven't seen that issue, even though I always select greek at syslinux (=cd menu) so it's already preselected later on at ubiquity (=installer)
<ioria> liri_,   you're not using uefi
<alkisg> liri_: did you verify that your computer boots in uefi mode?
<alkisg> (in windows)
<AirPlanes> It's hard to scroll
<liri_> as far as I can tell it's not booting in uefi mode
<AirPlanes> so hard to scroll in terminal
<AirPlanes> hi ribasushi
<AirPlanes> hi ribh00
<akik> liri_: i guess that could be somehow considered convenience and user friendly setup(?)
<alkisg> liri_: https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/home_is_where_i_lay_my_head/2012/10/02/how-to-check-in-windows-if-you-are-using-uefi/
<elias_a> alkisg: I think you have to use the old /home in order to bump into that one. The installer handles the UUIDs erroneously.
<liri_> alkisg:  - exactly, thats how I checked and it says bios legacy
<futurama140> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon 3 and I'm having this issue: there is a ghosting that happens frequently where my desktop icons have a second image slightly off from where the actual icon is, and sometimes my icons just move off screen. I run two monitors of different sizes and the icons randomly move to an are off of the smaller screen that would exist if the screen was the same size as the larger one. can anyone help?
<afx_> Hello ! Can i use rsync with /source1 /destination1 /source2 /destination2 ?
<alkisg> elias_a: I think I've done more than 10 installations while preserving the old /home
<alkisg> (in 16.04, some ubuntu, most of them mate)
<elias_a> alkisg: That's exactly why I'd like to retest what I found before I file a bug report. :O
<elias_a> alkisg: Rarely seen anything that strange...
<intriga> s
<alkisg> liri_: if all you reported is correct, then the only thing that I can imagine is that bios boots sdb in any case, which is some kind of internal memory, and this then handles the f11/f12 menu, the boot manager etc. I would back it up with dd so that I'm able to restore it, and then I would play with that, but I don't think I'd advice you to do that in case you completely ruin your laptop...
<mchelen2> videos (totem) is not resuming playback, any ideas why?
<AirPlanes> please support :)
<theskillwithin> https://youtu.be/WRWrmT0ovPE
<alkisg> liri_: try to find some way to tell your laptop to actually use the mbr like it's supposed to do. Or if all else fails, use your usb to chain to your sda (a grub installation there)
<liri_> alkisg: yep, got it, thanks for all the help
<akik> alkisg: did you notice the archlinux wiki article about that hp laptop?
<alkisg> akik: that's about handling uefi though, it shouldn't be in effect in this case
<liri_> akik: here's another instance of the same issue: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Dual-boot-on-an-HP-Ultrabook-840-G1/td-p/5071229
<akik> liri_: there's also an option to add the grub boot sector to the windows boot manager with bcdedit
<roberto_> la pazza gioia
<liri_> akik: thats actually interesting, how badly can I mess it up? :) or is there some fancy UI for that in windows to help me out?
<akik> liri_: well it's just bcdedit commands in windows
<sanou> help me
<akik> liri_: it's described on this page https://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/
<liri_> akik: cool thanks, I'll try that
<sanou> liri
<sanou> hello
<sanou> ############### This section is just for location-hidden services ###
<sanou> ## Once you have configured a hidden service, you can look at the
<sanou> ## contents of the file ".../hidden_service/hostname" for the address
<sanou> ## to tell people.
<sanou> ##
<sanou> ## HiddenServicePort x y:z says to redirect requests on port x to the
<sanou> Howto: Install Torchat - Anonymous P2P Chat Client
<jwhisnant> I did an aptitude update; aptitude -y safe-upgrade on Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS and now have python Version: 2.7.12-1~precise1 (was 2.7.3 before) - is this an expected upgrade (I admit I don't know where to look online).
<sanou> ubuntu 16.0.
<minimec> sanou: http://forum.elementaryos-fr.org/topic/1810-torchat/
<futurama140> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon 3 and I'm having this issue: there is a ghosting that happens frequently where my desktop icons have a second image slightly off from where the actual icon is, and sometimes my icons just move off screen. I run two monitors of different sizes and the icons randomly move to an are off of the smaller screen that would exist if the screen was the same size as the larger one. can anyone help?
<AirPlanes> help pls
<Pici> AirPlanes: with what?
<AirPlanes> with terminal scrolling
<AirPlanes> it's bad
<Pici> AirPlanes: what does that mean?
<AirPlanes> what do you mean?
<AirPlanes> terminal scrolling is really bad
<AirPlanes> can't scroll...
<Pici> AirPlanes: what happens when you try? and how are you trying to scroll?
<AirPlanes> with mouse lol
<sanou> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Pici> sanou: yes, we're on IRC now.
<number28> Having troubles with Wifi Driver in Ubuntu. Appears to be disabled.
<number28> Out of no where.
<sanou> that's how my friends ubuntu linux I am glad to welcome Goodbye Performance
<AirPlanes> sanou, lol
<minimec> number28: wb Just another idea. what does 'rfkill list' give you?
<AirPlanes> hahaha ?
<Number28_> BroadCom driver fails to read any SSID's, similiar problem when using Live CD as well. Is this a hardware issue/
<Number28_> minimec: ahh there you are, ty
<Number28_> minimec: let me try
<futurama140> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon 3 and I'm having this issue: there is a ghosting that happens frequently where my desktop icons have a second image slightly off from where the actual icon is, and sometimes my icons just move off screen. I run two monitors of different sizes and the icons randomly move to an are off of the smaller screen that would exist if the screen was the same size as the larger one. can anyone help?
<Number28_> minimec: It doesn't say anything about anything being blocked excepy my bluetooth
<xavior> hi all how can i install GNU Hurd on my ubuntu computer
<Number28_> minimec: Found a external adapter that im using..Also found that the wireless doesnt work even with a live CD..
<minimec> Number28_: ok. and 'iwconfig' shows both devices or just the external adapter?
<Number28_> minimec: It displays both
<sanou> boot
<sanou> ./autogen.sh --prefix=<your prefix>
<sanou> git clone git://git.gnome.org/empathy
<Bashing-om> !bcm | Number28_ Broadcom is proprietary, have you seen ?
<ubottu> Number28_ Broadcom is proprietary, have you seen ?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sanou> wfifi
<sanou> wifi hacking
<minimec> Number28_: What is the exact 'name' of the internal device and does network-manager use the same 'name' for the device. Name = something like 'wlan0' or so...
<Number28_> ubottu: I was just on a similiar page, however it was working for nearly 4 months until a few hours ago today
<ubottu> Number28_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Number28_> lol damn... how did he know?
<Mdxxx> Hi
<Number28_> minimec: Yeah it's wlan0 and wlan1 for my adapter
<Bashing-om> Number28_: And an update broke the proprietary driver ??
<Number28_> Bashing-om: I rolled back to a previous kernel, and then used a live cd
<Number28_> Bashing-om: still no dice.
<Number28_> minimec: it is a broadcom driver however.
<TurboKraken> Did something replace Gnome-Schedule in 16.04?
<Number28_> minimec: but going on this long and suddenly breaking, I can't see that being an issue here?
<minimec> Number28_: Personally neither do I. I could imagine a failing device after a kernel update, but not just out of the box...
<Number28_> minimec: Exactly.. and rolling back AND a live cd?
<Number28_> minimec: But ubuntu detects it... however it just doesnt do anything
<Number28_> all my drivers are up to date... I've rolled back the kernel.. I've used a live Cd..
<Number28_> Is there anyway a printer could have interfered with my wifi drivers? I was trying to print when my internet stopped working.
<minimec> Number28_: Bashing-om: If we give the device a local ip with ifconfig, we could check whether the driver is working correctly right? We should be able to ping that local ip. So I would try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up' and 'ping 192.168.0.2'
<Number28_> minimec: trying
<sanou> heloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<philm88> Hey all. I've had a home server that's been running fine off a btrfs USB stick for months now. Out of the blue, it fails to boot. UEFI just says to insert a proper boot drive on startup - even if I manually force it to attempt to boot from the USB key (it does show up in the EFI boot devices list when I hit F11). Putting hte stick in another machine shows that the hardware seems to be fine - I can read
<philm88> all the data fine. Anyone know what I need to look at to help debug this?
<sanou> I hacked and I sells virus software
<number28> well
<hggdh> sanou: this is not appropriate here.
<number28> minimec: It worked, but it also kicked me off
<number28> minimec: And i no longer have internet connection on the laptop.
<number28> minimec: Watched my latency rise and slowly began to realize i wasn't connected.
<treblinka> hallo, herren
<treblinka> wie geht es euch?
<OerHeks> hi treblinka, english only please
<minimec> number28: so you can ping that local ip.
<treblinka> Is English required?
<EriC^^> treblinka: yes
<hggdh> treblinka: in this channel, yes
<EriC^^> !de | treblinka
<ubottu> treblinka: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<number28> minimec: Possibly, but i also have a network adapter plugged in.. I have no idea what the hell i did. I don't understand networking too much.
<EriC^^> treblinka: are you from germany?
<number28> minimec: that being said.. how do i reverse the affect so i can access the internet with the laptop i just ran the command on
<number28> minimec: But yet the pings did go through.
<minimec> number28: Why would it cut your internet connection... I don't know. I just did the same here with a nexternel wifi stick beeing connected via LAN. HAd no problems here.
<minimec> number28: 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 down'
<number28> minimec: Really?... well now i cant ping google or anything since i ran the ifconfig command
<number28> minimec: wlan0 is the internal device that was failing...turn it off?
<minimec> number28: yes. The one you gave the local ip.
<patata> hello! i found a tiny little bug
<treblinka> Please, share.
<sanou> i want to buy one virus software
<patata> with the greek locale, the date is displayed dey ioyl 18 23:44:59
<patata> the correct one is dey 18 ioyl 23:44:59
<dey> woké
<dey> ;)
<patata> first the day, then the month
<elias_a> Could someone with ops kick sanou?
<number28> minimec: okay it's turned off but now my realtek just went down... gonna show you the pastebin
<treblinka> Are you sure it's a bug?
<sanou> * WARNING - PLEASE BE EXTRA CAREFUL WHILST TRADING ANY CRYPTO ON IRC (WATCH OUT FOR SCAMMERS IMITATING OTHER USERS) - PLEASE USE ESCROW WHERE POSSIBLE! ***
<minimec> elias_a: '/ignore sanou' does help too
<patata> how should i call it? it's not a feature, and it's wrong (for greeks)
<elias_a> minimec: No it does not if you read the logs of this channel.
<elias_a> patata: Has it been right?
<treblinka> ^ Yeah. Did it change?
<minimec> elias_a: I agree...
<patata> elias_a, on my previous laptop it's correct
<elias_a> patata: Especially if it has been right file a bug. But as other localized languages have several alternatives in showing date and time I suspect greek localization also has. Have you checked that?
<elias_a> patata: Localization bugs are quite common. (I am finnish and done some localization so I kind of know...)
<philm88> I've managed to get run the efi shell - off hte same usb stick as the rest of the system that fails to boot. First time using efi shell - anyone got any pointers for debugging my boot issue?
<patata> elias_a, can it be related that i have made an installation in english (the other machine with the correct format is in greek)?
<elias_a> patata: If you have installed all greek localization packages after installation, no.
<elias_a> patata: Check in settings. Ubuntu is able to tell you if you are missing language packages.
<patata> hum ok. maybe i did something wrong. i will check again.
<number28> minimec: http://pastebin.com/iQyUFUj4
<elias_a> patata: Please tell me how it succeeded. Quite late here but I read later.
<akik> elias_a: as a fellow finn, how do you feel about the ubuntu installation asking for the keyboard layout but then setting the system locale according to that too? i'm having my computers in english
<minimec> number28: That paste looks ok. So with 'down' the device should still be listed but without ip. Also the commands should not have an influence on wlan1 and the connection you have to the internet. But... I am by far bot the 'network master'
<number28> minimec: Hmm fair enough... so what do i do here?
<patata> ok elias_a, it was my fault. i assumed that if the date was displayed in greek caracters it would be greek format, but i was wrong. I just installed it, log out, in, and it's correct now.
<number28> minimec: I've tried rolling back the kernel.. I've tried using a Live CD.. I've tried restarting the services.. I've tried updating the broadcom drivers..
<elias_a> akik: It is not about the installer asking about the locale. It is about selecting the keyboard input method using the tool in upright corner.
<minimec> number28: So with my trivial understanding, the driver is setup correctly and running, if you can ping the local ip of wlan0.
<number28> minimec: and google is probably annoyed with my 'ubuntu broadcom drivers' search querries
<elias_a> patata: Ok. Good you got it fixed. :)
<akik> elias_a: but it sets /etc/default/locale according to your language choice which is then reflected in shell with month names in finnish
<elias_a> akik: Yes. I know that. Especially because of that the behaviour I experienced was really strange.
<number28> minimec: Well your understanding is far greater than mine..
<minimec> number28: What could be (happened to me one time) that network manager took a nother name for my wifi device, different from the one listed in ifconfig. Check that in the preferences of network-manager.
<minimec> number28: Experience maybe, not sure for understanding... ;)
<number28> minimec: is there a config path for it?
<minimec> number28: You can use the network GUI in 'Settings'
<number28> minimec: oh i been there a thousand times today
<elias_a> akik: If you have some extra disk space and time I can give you the details on how to test it.
<akik> elias_a: test what?
<mrpanda> hoi
<number28> minimec: I have two wirelesses on my gui network settings, the internal says it's on, but says a few of the wireless SSID's are 'out of range'
<elias_a> akik: The installer bug.
<elias_a> akik: I'll msg you.
<mrpanda> :)
<mrpanda> anyone know how to set a program "high priority" ??
<streulma> how can I proxy an mjpeg stream to webserver ?
<mrpanda> hola
<mrpanda> anyone know how to set a program "high priority" ??
<danolj> mrpanda: use the 'nice' command
<mrpanda> nice ?
<minimec> number28: Sorry I am mumbeling on a podcast at the same time...
<mrpanda> sudo nice "programm name"
<mrpanda> ?
<mrpanda> in terminal ?
<mchelen2> videos (totem) is not resuming playback, any ideas why?
<number28> minimec: Pod cast?.. Damn you're a great multitasker!
<danolj> yes
<minimec> number28: I see that one cannot see the exact device name in >settings<network. At least on 16.04
<danolj> mrpanda: here is a good explaination http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/change-the-nice-value-of-a-process/
<mrpanda> xie xie
<number28> minimec: True, you cannot see the device name. But i know which is which.
<minimec> number28: Well I am just a listener basically doing 'nasty comments'...
<number28> minimec: Ahh.. like trolling? lol
<danolj> mrpanda: don't do a 'nice -20 program_name' :-)
<mrpanda> -20 ?
<danolj> -20 informs the scheduler to give the specified program a very high priority to the determent of other processes that may be running.
<danolj> -20 == highest priority
<danolj> 20 == lowest priority
<mrpanda> ahh !
<mrpanda> $ /bin/nice -n -15 command-name should work ?
<mrpanda> audio is now as extremely high
<mrpanda> and firefox normal
<mrpanda> want the program "high"
<minimec> number28: Can you once 'nmcli device' That should give you the device names.
<mrpanda> well thanks :D
<danolj> mrpanda: sure
<mrpanda> woeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<number28> minimec: It gave me an error
<number28> minimec: Could not intialize, possbile reasons - remote appication did not send reply, message bus security blocked reply, expired, net work connection was broken.. however at the bottom there is another error
<number28> minimec: Error: nmcli 0.9.8.8 and NetworkManager(unknown) versions dont match
<minimec> number28: I guess we just found something, right?
<number28> minimec: Glad i didn't get excited for no reason lol
<danolj> Question: Ubuntu 16.04 the permissions on /run/lxcfs/controllers are 700, owner=root, group=root when snmpd runs, permission denied errors occur for the nodes below the controllers directory. I understand that the permissions on the controllers directory are the problem, so the question is, why in U16.04 is the /run/lxcfs/controllers directory so severely protected?
<minimec> number28: 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' Verify that the system is uptodate.
<Guy1524> hey guys, I used dd to make a live usb.  Is it possible to add an extra file to the usb.  whenever I try it says its a read only filesystem and in gparted there is no partition
<number28> minimec: only problem with that is now my adapter doesnt work
<Guy1524> thanks
<minimec> number28: reboot. OUr ifconfig commands do not survice reboot.
<Guy1524> I need this answer fast because I have to soon
<reisio> Guy1524: yes
<reisio> Guy1524: just mount it and copy a file over
<reisio> Guy1524: it will be in an odd place, but you can just find / -type f -iname '*foo*' to find it from the live OS
<number28> minimec: Rebooting..
<reisio> that is: the path you copy it to will change after you load the live OS
<Bashing-om> number28: minimec Name convenytions ar cvhanged in 16.04, what returns ' ip link ls ' ? qnd wee then see what you can ping .. mind yall .. wireless is not in my experience !
<salamanderrake> how do I install a specific version of a package?
<minimec> Bashing-om: THX. He is still on 14.04. He is rebooting right now. We got a strange error message when using nmcli "Error: nmcli 0.9.8.8 and NetworkManager(unknown) versions dont match"
<MonkeyDust> salamanderrake  you mean, that's not in the repos?
<leeyaa> Is there a way to install only the stuff for fmpeg tool to convert videos without dependancies ?. https://bpaste.net/show/3471ffd347af
<salamanderrake> I don't know if it is
<salamanderrake> I want to install an older version of wine
<minimec> Bashing-om: Whis is strange because 'nmcli' is part of the network-manager package...
<MonkeyDust> salamanderrake  install what's in the repos, for anything else, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<Bashing-om> minimec: Yeah ,, I was away for a bit .. catching up .
<number28> Bashing-om: Typed in the command, it displayed my devices.. nothing too out of the ordinary. Minimec and i discovered something wrong within nmcli command tho
<leeyaa> basically im trying to make it smaller. currently package and crap with it is 250MB +
<number28> minimec: It's still updating here.. almost done.. im guessing this is because i rolled the kernel back?
<number28> minimec: Cause i'm pretty sure i was up to date earlier
<minimec> number28: So finish the upgrade and do a reboot in case you got a new kernel.
<JohnW1990> Hello everyone! :)
<number28> minimec: wilco
<JohnW1990> I am trying to batch convert some MP4 files to be compatible with the PS4 Media Player App. What program would be best to bulk convert to these file formats on ubuntu? https://dpaste.de/Be7U
<MonkeyDust> JohnW1990  try winff
<JohnW1990> I did and I used the H264 for video profile, and also used AVI as the container. However it is still not recognizing my files using Winff
<Bashing-om> number28: K. ^^Just to verify that " wlan0  " is the correct identifier .
<patata> hello again, with the file browser i made a search and moved all results to a new location, but apparently i did something wrong because now i have an "untitled folder"  / size 15kB /  Type Document / Modified 27/02/2015 all the documents are gone (probably into this folder which looks like a document), can somebody help about this?
<number28> minimec: I have no idea what we did.. but we just fixed everything
<number28> Bashing-om:  ^
<number28> minimec: I don't understand.. What...So...Ever
<JohnW1990> patata Can't you just re-search for the files you copied?
<number28> minimec: I'm guessing it's because it's the first time i updated since i rolled back the kernel??
<minimec> number28: ;) Give your computer a hug... ;)
<Bashing-om> number28: :) 'buntu .. given the room .. self healing !
<number28> minimec: Seriously... I'd buy you a damn beer if possible
<patata> JohnW1990, no, i moved them so they're not in the old location, and they're not in the new location either
<number28> Bashing-om: Ugh.. i've been working on this for the past couple hours... this makes me so happy.
<JohnW1990> patata Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<patata> the last one, just downloaded and installed today...
<number28> minimec: In theory... the solution was to roll the kernel back.. but earlier when i did that, i didnt find my network card... that sound about right?
<JohnW1990> patata Ok Good! Using the unity search (first button on the launcher on the left-side of the screen.) you should be able to find whatever files were copied unless they were deleted... In which case they would probably be in the trash.
<ccha5> about dhclient, I set a script inside /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/ which parse /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.eth0.leases. Of course I add sleep 30 before parsing, but it look like lease file still created later. Does lease file is created before exit hooks?
<minimec> number28: Honestely... I don't know... You had some network-manager version conflict, according to the error we had.
<JohnW1990> patata After you click the unity search icon, there are tabs in the window it brings up along the bottom. Click the third tab which is the "File Search" tab. And then search for one of the files. If you copied them all to the same place they should all be there.
<minimec> number28: ... and thanks for the beer. In fact I had one during our conversation. it's 23:30 here... ;)
<patata> JohnW1990, they were not copied, they were cut and pasted. so they're not in the trash either.
<JohnW1990> patata Steps to find the files are still the same regardless :)
<JohnW1990> Patata If you cut & pasted them tey are somewhere and you should be able to easily search for them is what I'm getting at lol.
<JohnW1990> Even if they are in root you should be able to find them
<squinty> patata,  might want to try   sudo updatedb    to update your system's file datbase and then run  locate <filename> to see if they are still available
<number28> minimec: lol well man... thank you. Seriously. You invested a decent amount of time into me today and i appreciate you for that.
<patata> JohnW1990, my point is that while i pasted them into the new folder, they suddenly disappear from there and there is this document called "untitled folder" which i don't know how to open
<number28> Bashing-om: Thanks for checking in on me as well and throwing in some advice!
<JohnW1990> patata I'd follow squinty's advice then
<JohnW1990> patata that is very odd indeed
<minimec> number28: Well there is this GOP convention on CNN that I watch with one eye... ;) So nothing better to do. But I like to help other ubuntu users, because I needed that help years ago...
<Bashing-om> number28: NP, My bit to try and help .
<minimec> number28: Come back here sometimes and try to share your experiences and solutions. The 'team' can never be big enough...
<patata> i must add that these files were just recovered from a backup, and while i was moving them it was asking me if i should replace one with the other (many of them had same names). I think i clicked yes when it was asking to replace (null) folder with (null) document.
<patata> or vice versa.
<Number28_> minimec: Well I plan on passing along the karma
<JohnW1990> patata Any chance they were corrupted after being recovered? Did you test any of them before moving them?
<patata> JohnW1990, i didn't check them all, only a few and they were working. but some other were probably corrupted.
<patata> now i probably have to make recovery again?
<JohnW1990> patata I'm no expert on the subject of file recovery. But it certainly sounds like something is corrupted. You *could* try to recover them again. Or simple scan the current drive they are on for errors using some sort of drive/file checking tool. The other users here may have advice on which tool to use.
<JohnW1990> patata sorry I can't help more :(
<evanvarvell> ...
<patata> thank you JohnW1990, i'll find a way.
<JohnW1990> patata Your welcome, I hope you do :)
<_unreal_> how would I go about setting up on mouse over
<_unreal_> so that when my mouse is over something the screen is active
<JohnW1990> _unreal_ "System Settings -> Appearance" then click "Behavior" tab
<JohnW1990> _unreal_ either that or use the "Unity Tweak Tool"
<_unreal_> checking gui
<_unreal_> looks like I need the unity tweak tool
<_unreal_> apt-get unity?
<_unreal_> not sure what the program is called
<JohnW1990> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/
<JohnW1990> That's easier :P
<JohnW1990> Click & install
<JohnW1990> If that doesn't do it for ya, it may require modifying the theme which may require a lot more extensive knowledge.
<holmser> I'm having a hard time getting an unattended usb install image for 14.04 going.  I followed this guide:  https://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/ubuntu-server-unattended-installation-custom-cd/
<holmser> I tested the iso in virtualbox and it works, but when I write it to a USB drive and try and boot it the computer just skips booting the usb and goes straight to the HDD
<holmser> this is after I have specifically selected the USB drive from the boot order menut
<holmser> are there any integrity checks that are running at boot that might affect something like this?
<JohnW1990> What program did you use to make the bootable usb?
<treblinka> I was kicked from the German room because of my nick.
<compdoc> nic
<treblinka> nik
<JohnW1990> Anytime I have ever experienced an issue with a USB not booting it's because of the program I used to copy the ISO not creating the proper boot partition.
<JohnW1990> IE. I cannot create a windows 7 bootable USB except using Rufus. I have not found a tool yet that will work in Ubuntu
<JohnW1990> Therefor I have to use Windows to create the bootable USB
<root__> hi guys, I would like to encrypt my usb drives. I have searched on Google and found that are many websites offer different methods. I hope you guys can help me find a good way to encrypt my usb drives. I prefer to use my cli.
<JohnW1990> Perhaps try using Rufus to create the bootable USB? It works great.
<holmser> JohnW1990: I am using the ubuntu startup disk creator
<JohnW1990> In 14.04?
<JohnW1990> Or 16.04?
<holmser> 115.04
<holmser> 16.04
<JohnW1990> Hmm.. I'm not sure. In theory it should be working. Maybe someone else will chime in and offer more help :S
<holmser> yeah... I am missing something but I can't figure out what it is
<treblinka> You're trying to create a bootable USB for windows?
<holmser> a bootable usb for automated 14.04 server install
<treblinka> I always thought rufus was the way to go with this one
<treblinka> I've never had any problems with it
<treblinka> Hmmmm
<treblinka> this is a tough one
<zerowaitstate> how do i find a systemd unit file associated with a particular running service?
<JohnW1990> holmser I think treblinka is offering good advice. I've never had a problem using rufus to make ANY sort of bootable USB
<JohnW1990> Thought it royally sucks that you can't run Rufus in ubuntu
<JohnW1990> And have to get access to a windows machine :(
<holmser> treblinka: not really an option.  No windows boxes anywhere near me
<JohnW1990> What about running windows inside of a VM? Would that work possibly?
<JohnW1990> Even a small cut-down version of XP should run rufus
<holmser> startup disk creator does the standard ubuntu image just fine
<holmser> just not the modified version that I'm creating
<JohnW1990> Oh I see
<k1l> are you sure the iso you create is ok at all?
<k1l> sounds more like you have an iso issue and not an making an usb issue
<minimec> holmser: the post is rather old, but... http://serverfault.com/a/167060
<holmser> k1l: It works in virtualbox
<k1l> holmser: what is the issue when you boot it? is it a hybrid iso? then dd it to the usb.
<holmser> k1l: it doesn't really do anything when I boot it.  Just skips right to the first hard disk
<_unreal_> ok I just tried to transfer the file that I finished building using this site as a guide. https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/CuBox
<treblinka> have you tried booting it manually?
<_unreal_> but when I went to copy the files from the harddrive to the thumb drive it failed after a min saying system does not support copying simbolic link files?
<JohnW1990> _unreal_ Yea I am currently trying to figure out a fix for the slow transfer to USB from Ubuntu... it's a real drag
<_unreal_> its not speed that is my issue its saying there are symbolic link files and it doesnt support trasnfering them
<JohnW1990> _unreal_ Yea I'm not sure how to fix that, just mentioning the coincidence.
<_unreal_> system does not support symbolic links, skip retry, or cancle
<al_nz1> I have put my home directory on a second disk which I realise is NTFS, I need to umount home (/dev/sdb1) and format it as ntfs
<al_nz1> format it as EXT4
<al_nz1> then remount it
<al_nz1> but at the moment I cant umount it
<al_nz1> it says target busy
<al_nz1> help
<al_nz1> pls
<_unreal_> ya your using the computer
<al_nz1> so can I move /home back to /dev/sdb1 (where the old home still exists
<_unreal_> it would be easyer to boot with a live disk
<al_nz1> well I commented out the home folder from fstab, and then did mount -a
<al_nz1> but home is still busy :-(
<JohnW1990> Anyone know how to disable swap on 16.04 to fix the USB transfer hang?
<OerHeks> al_nz1, you cannot unmount a partition that is in use, boot a live iso and do it from there
<al_nz1> OerHeks: ok - but surely there must be a way to move /home back to original location
<al_nz1> then /home wouldnt be busy and could be umounted
<OerHeks> if you want to restore your old home to the current, i think most setting files are in use, same solution, do it from a live iso.
<OerHeks> or just copy data, not hidden .config folders
<ilmaisin> well, how was it, was the forum runner patched but the patch not yet applied to the server, or was there no patch available at all by the time?
<k1l> ilmaisin: better ask #ubuntuforums for that details
<_unreal_> OerHeks, I just told him that hehe
<ilmaisin> k1l: ok
<OerHeks> _unreal_, oh oke, lets wait for asking it again
<_unreal_> hehe
<_unreal_> I was like what the hell he asked the same question over and got the same responce LOL
<OerHeks> Is there any full-moon detection app ?
<holmser> k1l: It wasn't a hybrid iso
<_unreal_> omg this is so slow. formating a 16gig sd thumb drive from fat to ext3 so I can copy symbolic links
<holmser> I owe you a beer or 10
<_unreal_> holmser, I'll be a pinch hitter k1l  refuses
<zerowaitstate> _unreal_: well, you are probably checking for bad blocks
<ax562> hello
<_unreal_> soooo sloooooooooow
<JohnW1990> And still no advice on how to fix the han/slow usb transfers anywhere
<JohnW1990> *hang
<zerowaitstate> _unreal_: of course, it also could be that your thumb drive is junk
<Cysc0> Any here use pyAlienFX?
<_unreal_> Cysc0, ever even heard of it
<_unreal_> JohnW1990, hanging at random or hanging after a large volume of file transfer?
<JohnW1990> _unreal_ nah man I've tried so many brands, they all act the same. It goes to 95-99% instantly and then hangs for like 10 minutes even on a 500MB file
<Cysc0> dang, yeah I'm having some troubles with mine and i cant seem to find a fix or solution for it online. Im pulling my hair out trying to fix it lol
<JohnW1990> I currently am using a Kingston 16GB stick which is brand-new
<_unreal_> JohnW1990, that could be a usb driver issue
<_unreal_> :) me too
<JohnW1990> _unreal_ a lot of users are experiencing this issue apparently. There are multiple bug reports open.
<_unreal_> 16gig kingston, one of them micro one's that hardly sticks out of the usb
<JohnW1990> ^ yup thats the one
<_unreal_> ya I think I got it for like $5 usd
<JohnW1990> Actually no it's the "Keychain style"
<_unreal_> ahh
<_unreal_> ahh finally format complete took 17min
<JohnW1990> O_o
<JohnW1990> I tried a bunch of fixes for 14.04 we will see soon if they work :P
<futurama140> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon 3 and I'm having this issue: there is a ghosting that happens frequently where my desktop icons have a second image slightly off from where the actual icon is, and sometimes my icons just move off screen. I run two monitors of different sizes and the icons randomly move to an are off of the smaller screen that would exist if the screen was the same size as the larger one. can anyone help?
<MSDOS6> hi
<JohnW1990> hello MSDOS6
<JohnW1990> _unreal_ The fix for the 14.04 version of ubuntu worked. Just had to add a few lines to etc/sysctl.conf and run sudo sysctl -p in the /etc directory
<JohnW1990> **** YEA! That has been annoying the crap out of me for a long time. It transfers 100* faster
<_unreal_> hum
<_unreal_> great now I cant write anything to the thumb drive
<red_hax0r> where do the developers of Canonical have discussions about Ubuntu development?
<_unreal_> its formated as ext3
<k1l> red_hax0r: look at the mailinglists
<JohnW1990> I highly suggest editing sysctl.conf before doing ANYTHING with your USB's lol:
<_unreal_> ok reformating to ext2
<JohnW1990> https://thepb.in/p/P1hv1Gwp8EDHl
<_unreal_> I dont know what to edit
<JohnW1990> View that link
<_unreal_> looking
<JohnW1990> just run sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf from the terminal
<JohnW1990> and add those 2 lines and save. Then go into at terminal type "cd /etc" and then "sudo sysctl -p"
<JohnW1990> works wonders
<_unreal_> I'm not sure if this is a 32bit or 64bit install
<_unreal_> I think its 32
<JohnW1990> oh then you should be fine (i think(
<_unreal_> thought he computer I believe is 64bt
<JohnW1990> I gotta go bro, have a good one :)
<zamanf> hi
<noobynoob> hi guys, I mounted my encrypted usb, but I can only access it when in root mode. Any idea how to solve this?
<_unreal_> I doont get it, y thumb drive is formated to ext2 and I cant write to it
<noobynoob> _unreal_: you asking me?
<_unreal_> i wasnt but I am now :)
<zamanf> 12
<_unreal_> 13
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: Permissioins on the mount point with the drive plugged in ?
<zamanf> test
<zamanf> tes
<fractal> i am transferring files from a windows computer to my ubuntu system and the copy dialog disappeared. it is still copying as i can see the directory growing larger, but i cannot see the estimated time left dialog, and Right-Click "Show Copy Dialog" does not bring it back
<fractal> is this a known bug?
<fractal> oh i forgot to mention i'm doing it through network sharing
<fractal> :(
<zamanf> tes
<zamanf> test
<fractal> hi zamanf
<fractal> maybe my dual monitor setup is messing with things
<fractal> :(
<_unreal_> Bashing-om, yes it is plugged in
<argggggg> why ubuntu doesnt have hexchat?
<_unreal_> hexchat?
<fractal> it does, install it
<_unreal_> 11011101011111011
<argggggg> it got ex-chat, not hexchat
<pauljw> it's in the repos
<zamanf> test
<zamanf> test
<minimec> argggggg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=hexchat&searchon=names
<fractal> so nobody knows about the copy dialog disappearing?
<argggggg> thank but i still did not installed it
<argggggg> installed ubuntu i mean
<fractal> is my question too complex?
<fractal> :(
<fractal> ahh found it!!
<fractal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/645610/super-d-hides-copy-dialog-forever-in-15-04
<minimec> fractal: if you copy from windows to ubuntu via network, ubuntu will not show the copy dialog. Windowsd does... right?
<fractal> well, that's kinda not cool, but i guess it's as good as it will get
<fractal> minimec: well i am doing the copy from my Ubuntu end
<fractal> but i just answered my own question with a google search
<fractal> :)
<fractal> can't logout and back in right now, the copy  is still in progress
<CodeMouse92> If I'm creating a virtual machine for Xenial Xerus x64 server, intended exclusively for Jenkins to use as a build environment, what would a good drive size be?
<CodeMouse92> 50GB seems overkill, TBH
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: The thing is .. who owns the mount point ? ' ls -al <mount_point> .. such as for example " ls -al /media/unreal/usb " . Maybe change the owner to "you" ??
<fractal> poor zamanf
<fractal> :(
<CodeMouse92> (It'll have GCC, Cmake, and a couple small programs on board, and that's about it)
<_unreal_> Bashing-om, checking
<_unreal_> hum root owns the mount point
<_unreal_> chown
<PrincessBob> anyone here use pia?
<fractal> PrincessBob: no
<fractal> i like cryptostor
<fractal> :)
<fractal> m*
<fractal> but IPv6 leaks no matter where i disable it at
<fractal> so what's the point?
<fractal> :(
<fractal> i've distro-hopped so many times, disabled IPv6, it still leaks
<PrincessBob> i leak too
<PrincessBob> we all leak!
<fractal> i gave up on that ages ago
<fractal> the solution would be to have a VPN client that has proxy abilities, kinda like TOR or I2P
<fractal> one day :)
<_unreal_> sweet thanks Bashing-om transfering files now
<_unreal_> arg. 14gigs to go
<fractal> man i'm so glad i gave Ubuntu/Unity another shot, i am in LOVE with it
<fractal> thanks to KDE and Gnome3 sucking so badly hehe
<_unreal_> really?
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: Ya do something like ' sudo chown <username>:<username> /media/<username>/<path> .. so "you" own the mount point  ?
<_unreal_> already did :)
<fractal> i want to install this now on my other laptop
<_unreal_> fractal, I'm alway torn between ubunto and fedora
<fractal> i must say, i did enjoy Chapeau, but bugs, lack of much support, updates, popularity
<fractal> i ditched it
<fractal> :(
<fractal> i'm not savvy enough for that
<fractal> it was an amazing fedora-based distro
<fractal> but still, i need lots of documentation, and ubuntu has it all
 * fractal is an idiot :/
<PrincessBob> im just today starting to use linux :)
<argggggg_> congrat PrincessBob
<fractal> oh yes
<fractal> been trying to convert my mom to linux, but she refuses
<fractal> she likes her old and outdated windows
<argggggg_> dont accept her refuse, just install gentoo on her pc
<fractal> working on getting her Win10 at the moment, that is why i am doing this file transfer over the network
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fractal> i shouldn't talk about windows in here
<fractal> it's a bad word
<fractal> :(
<fractal> i should be shunned for even mentioning it ;(
<argggggg_> windows and ubuntu are bad words
<argggggg_> im just trying to install ubuntu in case i can like it
<argggggg_> i hate it since 9.04
<fractal> argggggg_: what do you use now?
<argggggg_> arch
<tgm4883> Can we stay on topic please
<argggggg_> im on topic, what is good on 16.04 that was shitty in 9.04?
<fractal> tgm4883: who is offtopic?
<tgm4883> argggggg_: no, these aren't support questions. The topic is support
<fractal> my initial question was regarding a bug during a windows file transfer TO ubuntu system
<tgm4883> chatting about ubuntu is a completely different channel
<fractal> tgm4883: ok
<fractal> tgm4883: found it :)
<fractal> argggggg_: watch out, i got in trouble for language earlier too
<fractal> lol, just a heads up :P
<argggggg_> fractal, they are fascists here anyway
<argggggg_> did not changed since years i see
<OerHeks> ..
<tgm4883> OerHeks: not even worth responding to
<fractal> i'm not trying to be kicked. i will keep on topic now. i apologize. will ask questions if any further arise
<vacho> sorry if my question is too n00bie.. but I have a web app installed in /var/www/html/ directory and my user is called "ubuntu", how do I give the user "ubuntu" proper permissions so he can alter files in the /var/www/html/ directory without having to sudo?
<OerHeks> vacho, add the user to www-data, tons of articles about that.
<vacho> OerHeks: ok, I will try that..thank you
<OerHeks> usermod -aG www-data username (for existing users)
<vacho> OerHeks: the files are owned by root:root though, maybe I should change it to root:www-data first?
<OerHeks> vacho, be aware, there is a fine #ubuntu-server channel too
<argggggg> what is the standard DE on ubuntu16.04 64 bits? unity?
<Rochvellon> unity
<argggggg> thank
<vacho> OerHeks: I didn't know, thank you! :)
#ubuntu 2016-07-19
<octacian> Does anyone know if Unity3D still works on Linux? I get Service Not Available when I try to sign in
<deadgrub> when I upgraded my ubuntu system last night, grub crashed halfway, and now when I boot I just get grub>
<deadgrub> I've tried various things I found on the interwebs, but so far I've not made any progress
<nacc> deadgrub: i would probably boot into a live USB and 'fix' the install that crashed
<al_nz1> ok, so I booted live USB, deleted the secondary disk that had my home folder, formatted it as ext4 and rebooted. Now when I try to login it flashes some text and I am back to login screen. I can however login as guest.
<deadgrub> I booted off the install cd and chrooted into the system and successfully reran dpkg --configure -a and it finished fine
<deadgrub> but still grub>
<nacc> deadgrub: ah :)
<al_nz1> do I just need to create /media/home
<trism> octacian: still works, that was a bug in one of the older versions, what version do you have?
<deadgrub> it's particularly frustrating as I have 8 machines like this, all headless, and I upgraded all of them using fabric
<nacc> al_nz1: does the user you are trying to login as not have a $HOME any longer?
<deadgrub> and they all died identically
<nacc> deadgrub: what version of ubuntu?
<deadgrub> 16.04
<al_nz1> nacc: no - nobody has a /home anymore
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot, choose recovery, login and run dpkg-reconfigure -a and update again
<deadgrub> nacc: this looks very similar to what I saw: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330915
<al_nz1> OerHeks: that @ me?
<deadgrub> but that didn't work
<deadgrub> how many lines can I paste?
<nacc> !paste | deadgrub: use a pastebin for any multiline posts
<ubottu> deadgrub: use a pastebin for any multiline posts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> al_nz1, no, for deadgrub
<al_nz1> OerHeks: ahh soz
<deadgrub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19976577/
<deadgrub> is the last lines
<nacc> al_nz1: what does it 'flash'? can you login on tty1 (ctrl + alt + f1)?
<nacc> deadgrub: and it just hangs there
<nacc> deadgrub: ?
<al_nz1> nacc: I am logged in as guest, can terminal from there and su root
<deadgrub> they all crashed at that point, and all are grub> now
<deadgrub> on one machine I did the dpkg configure -a and it finished
<deadgrub> but no change
<nacc> al_nz1: that's not the same
<deadgrub> I have not yet tried boot-repair, mentioned in that article
<deadgrub> but it's not on the livecd
<deadgrub> it appears to be some ppa
<deadgrub> is it worth trying?
<deadgrub> is there any guide to debugging grub brokenness?
<deadgrub> (for example, I don't know whether grub is even looking in the right place for the config)
<Eli-5dce> deadgrub - just asking i haven't seen your whole chat... Is your grub broken?
<al_nz1> nacc: the background to all of this is I setup my OS disk as a SSD, and then followed a guide to move /home to a seperate disk - this was fine. I still have "old home" on the ssd. (there was virtually no data in my /home directory and Im the only user), but then I realised the secondary disk for "data" was NTFS formatted. I have since booted a live CD and formatted the normal disk as ext4, but
<al_nz1> now need to rsync the old home with the new disk and make sure the OS knows where its home is etc
<octacian> trism: I have 5.1.0f3
<deadgrub> Eli-5dce: well it's not working.  I don't know whether grub itself is broken, or the configuration part
<trism> octacian: yeah that's really old, there are newer builds here: https://community.unity.com/t5/Linux-Editor/Unity-on-Linux-Release-Notes-and-Known-Issues/m-p/2323665#U2323665
<deadgrub> I can type commands into the grub> prompt
<Eli-5dce> deadgrub: can you not boot into your system?
<deadgrub> and even boot some random kernel
<nacc> deadgrub: you *can* boot from the grub prompt?
<deadgrub> grub does not bring up the menu, just a prompt
<al_nz1> nacc: yes I can login from CLI after CTRL-ALT-F1 - it complains that I have no /home and uses HOME=/ instead
<al_nz1> nacc: I then get a terminal prompt
<nacc> al_nz1: right, so you should, as root, fix that
<nacc> al_nz1: probably ...
<deadgrub> I can start a kernel with linux /vmlinuz \n boot
<deadgrub> but it doesn't have all the other stuff like initrd and root
<deadgrub> so it gives up
<al_nz1> nacc: ok - and how would I do that?
<nacc> deadgrub: right, so it's probably not seeing your configuration file, which might mean it's not seeing /boot
<deadgrub> boot is part of /
<deadgrub> not a separate partition I mean
<nacc> sure, i just mean it's not seeing the disks
<deadgrub> but how would it boot /vmlinuz in that case?
<deadgrub> or is that separate
<nacc> deadgrub: hrm, good point :)
<deadgrub> it does have (hd0) etc
<nacc> deadgrub: ok, can you ls (hd0),/boot ?
<nacc> [iirc, that's the syntax]
<deadgrub> interestingly, it wouldn't let me before, something about secure mode not allowing ls.ko
<Eli-5dce> deadgrub: have you ever tried reinstall? or booting into ubuntu-live and install boot-repair and do reccomended settings?
<nacc> deadgrub: grub has tab-complete
<deadgrub> so I switched to old fashioned boot, and ls works
<nacc> deadgrub: yeah, i think it's a secure boto issue
<deadgrub> secure boto (/me goes web searching)
<nacc> deadgrub: the grub update you're referring to, i think is from LP: #1574727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574727 in shim (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Enforce using signed kernels and modules on UEFI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574727
<nacc> deadgrub: sorry, "secure boot" (typo)
<deadgrub> ah ok
<deadgrub> not the aws python wrapper then
<nacc> deadgrub: :) sorry about that
<deadgrub> no problem
<deadgrub> ok, so perhaps I could go back a version on grub?
<deadgrub> just looking, 1 machine of the six reliably booted
<deadgrub> how interesting
<nacc> deadgrub: hrm, strange...
<nacc> deadgrub: i would think they'd all be the same, if identical
<deadgrub> indeed
<deadgrub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19977769/
<deadgrub> is from that machine
<deadgrub> is that the same grub that is broken?
<deadgrub> looks like it
<deadgrub> so for some reason 1 of 6 identical machines didn't break
<deadgrub> these are intel braswell machines, if that is useful
<nacc> !info grub-efi-amd64-bin xenial
<ubottu> grub-efi-amd64-bin (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-AMD64 binaries). In component main, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 637 kB, installed size 2754 kB
<nacc> yeah that's the latest version (from updates) in 16.04
<deadgrub> curious
<nacc> deadgrub: i assume you have console logs?
<nacc> deadgrub: did they all upgrade with the same output, etc?
<deadgrub> I don't suppose I could just dd the bootsector or something
<deadgrub> all identical, but 5 hung on that line I pasted earlier
<deadgrub> the last continued to completion
<deadgrub> and when I used livecd to chroot in, I could complete that machine, though it still doesn't boot
<rafael> com
<nacc> deadgrub: i'm assuming you didn't make any other changes, they were all using secure boot already (BIOS setting, usually), etc?
<TylerHoffman>  Any free VPNs that does nto rquire subscription
<deadgrub> I believe so, though it's easy for slight divergence to occur (e.g. upgrade timing)
<deadgrub> I have to assume that they are subtly different at this point
<deadgrub> although they all have the same software installed
<octacian> trism: thanks. I'll take a  look. I'm looking for open source game engines. But can't find anything good for both 2D and 3D.
<orlock> octacian: iD open sourced some of theirs i think?
<Eli-5dce> TylerHoffman : Nope, unless you have a miracle that you can make ur own... You're just out of luck
<deadgrub> btw, is this the best channel for this?
<octacian> orlock: can you give me the website?
<Eli-5dce> deadgrub: if you have any issues mostly with ubuntu and it'
<orlock> i dont know what it is
<orlock> but.. you know iD, right?
<octacian> orlock: no. I don't
<Eli-5dce> deadgrub
<deadgrub> octacian: what do you mean by game engire for 2d and 3d btw?
<orlock> octacian: responsible for advancing PC gaming more than any other company with the exception maybe of Valve
<Eli-5dce> woah
<Zgan> hello any one know how to control fan speed on ubuntu
<deadgrub> Zgan: do you mean to set the speed once, or set the policy?
<Zgan> set the speed
<nacc> deadgrub: when you said the grub install crashed, what did you mean earlier? the hang from the forums post? or did `apt` say an error occurred?
<deadgrub> Zgan: may I ask why you want to set it?  it should normally be under automatic feedback control
<deadgrub> nacc: the hang
<Eli-5dce> :/
<nico_> hola
<deadgrub> so initially I pushed a full-upgrade out, and 5/6 machines hung on that line Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<nacc> deadgrub: ok, just checking
<deadgrub> the remaining machine came back happily
<deadgrub> I then livecd'd a dead (grub> prompt) machine and finished the dpkg --configure -a manually, but that didn't fix the problem
<orlock> octacian: https://github.com/id-Software
<deadgrub> Zgan: setting it manually risks ruining your cpu
<nacc> deadgrub: after you did that (dpkg --configure -a chroot'd), did you run another `apt update; apt upgrade` for good measure?
<deadgrub> I did not
<orlock> octacian: That what you were after?
<nacc> deadgrub: ok, could you try that?
<Eli-5dce> ۞
<OerHeks> and update-grub perhaps?
<deadgrub> partly because I had unplugged the network :)
<nacc> OerHeks: good call
<deadgrub> but I will go and try that now
<nacc> deadgrub: as OerHeks said, also maybe `update-grub` at the end, for good measure
<deadgrub> I will.  be back in a while - it's super tedious with all the manual mounting stuffs
<nacc> deadgrub: sure
<irregular> Hi guys, how do I find out what kind of desktop (?) I'm using, i.e. if I am using kde or gnome?
<nacc> deadgrub: the other thing to check on is `update-secureboot-policy --enable`
<nacc> deadgrub: which should ensure that secureboot is on in your stack (with a nice little debconf UI)
<nacc> deadgrub: (might need to not pas --enable to get the prompt)
<sarkis> hey all - how can i see if some package is stuck in a bad state? so the behavior im seeing is that apt-get upgrade <some package> wants to install / restart other packages that have *nothing* to do with package being upgraded
<orlock> blame systemd
<sarkis> my only guess is they are stuck in a half installed state so apt-get retries every run?
<sarkis> seeing this behavior on 14.04
<octacian> orlock: thanks. I'll consider. Prob gonna go for Unity3D though.. I already have SOME experience there
<nacc> sarkis: before you do the upgrade (note upgrading one specific package is not really something you usually need to do), does `apt-get -f install` want to finish something?
<nacc> sarkis: in fact, i don't think upgrade takes any parameters :)
<nacc> sarkis: it's just upgrading them all
<sarkis> lol that might be the problem
<nacc> sarkis: read `man apt-get` :)
<sarkis> it should be apt-get install <package-name>
<nacc> sarkis: yes, that would just install the one package (and any deps); if there are leftover unfinished installations/configurations, those will get rerun (and can be run before the new pacage install with `apt-get -f install`, usually)
<sarkis> can i see what its going to run ... scared to run apt-get -f install on production
<sarkis> will it prompt?
<nacc> sarkis: it should always prompt to confirm iirc
<nacc> sarkis: `apt-get -f install` means to fix it
<nacc> sarkis: it should only do something if you've got broken packages already
<deadgrub> ok, 64 new packages...
<nacc> sarkis: which ... you should never have in production, because you should have already tested this in dev :)
<deadgrub> is there a way to force apt to reinstall everything grub related?
<nacc> deadgrub: you could try `apt-get reinstall grub*`
<deadgrub> update-secureboot-policy, ok thanks
<deadgrub> nacc: doesn't that only reinstall the virtual package
<deadgrub> why is update-initrd so slow, and why does it have to run a zillion times?
<deadgrub> ok, apt update && apt full-upgrade complete
<deadgrub> update-secureboot says not DKMS pacackes, so doing nothing
<effectnet> hello
<effectnet> i am clicking things and it's grabbing it instead of clicking it.  i have tried two mice now.  what is happening?
<deadgrub> effectnet there's an accessibility thing that turns that on and off, perhaps in mouse settings?
<minimec> irregular: how comes you don't know what window manager you are running? I would look for some processes like 'pidof gnome-settings-daemon' for gnome3 or 'pidof unity-settings-daemon' for unity. I never tried KDE, but there is probably some 'pidof kde-<TAB>' process or 'pidof qt5-<TAB>' process running for KDE.
<effectnet> k thx ill check
<deadgrub> effectnet: sorry, I can't find it here, but I remember it was something like click ones to drag, twice to click
<deadgrub> for people with trouble with coordination
<snfgf> I'm getting error
<snfgf> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libgcrypt11:i386"
<snfgf> I have 'dpkg --add-architecture i386'
<deadgrub> nacc: OerHeks: ok, update-grubbed, it seems to have done things.  Is there anything else I should do before rebooting again?  is there something like install-mbr?
<snfgf> I am using 64 bit pc
<minimec> irregular: or simply logout and choose the installed window manager you want.
<deadgrub> snfgf: something like libruntime32?
<deadgrub> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs maybe?
<snfgf> wouldn't that install too many?
<snfgf> I specifically need libgcrypt11:i386
<deadgrub> I recall that there is some special glue library that enables 32bit libraries on 64bit machines
<deadgrub> I'm sorry I can't be more precise, but that might be what you need
<octacian> What language do apps for Ubuntu use?
<deadgrub> octacian: all the languages
<snfgf> I think I have that. I have installed other 32 bit libraries successfully. But this one it can't find. I am using Debian btw.
<snfgf> #debian won't let me speak
<snfgf> :s
<octacian> deadgrub: what's the most common?
<SchrodingersScat> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<deadgrub> snfgf: ok, I don't know anything more, sorry
<salamanderrake> deadgrub: Ancient Arimaic or Coptic
<Bashing-om> irregular: What returns ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' ?
<pitiye> guys i have java 9 installed and i get the following error
<pitiye> Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than JRE.
<deadgrub> octacian: that's not really answerable I'm afraid
<pitiye> JDK Required: 'tools.jar' seems to be not in Studio classpath.
<deadgrub> pitiye: did you install jdk?
<pitiye> i dont see any tools.jar in the jdk
<pitiye> deadgrub: yes
<octacian> deadgrub: ok.. guess I'll research more about specific apps lol
<deadgrub> salamanderrake: I resisted that urge.. you didn't :)
<deadgrub> octacian: what is your goal?
<pitiye> deadgrub: sudo apt-get install oracle-java9-installer
<deadgrub> that's not the jdk I think
<deadgrub> though I haven't installed java9
<pitiye> deadgrub: i dont see any tools.jar in the jdk
<platz> I would like to transparently "tunnel" a usb device (keyboard) through Ubuntu so that we have: [usb keyboard] -> [ubuntu box] -> [target box]. So, `[target box]` would think it's using `[usb keyboard]` directly. Is it possible?
<deadgrub> normally I use openjdk-jdk
<pitiye> do i have to switch to java 8 ?
<deadgrub> platz: yes
<orlock> platz: yeah
<pitiye> deadgrub:  google does not recommend openjdk
<orlock> platz: USB over IP
<platz> yes, usbip - unfortnuately the target box is a windows box
<orlock> platz: are you aware of the tool X2VNC?
<deadgrub> platz: synaptic?
<platz> which i can't seem to get working with usbip
<deadgrub> I think is the name
<SchrodingersScat> !synergy | platz
<deadgrub> synergy.  that's it
<platz> X2VNC? no, i will look into that
<SchrodingersScat> !info synergy | platz , got it first
<ubottu> platz , got it first: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 772 kB, installed size 3441 kB
<platz> synergy also sounds good, yes
<orlock> platz: lets you control a windows machine running VNC from a linux system using the linux systems kb/mouse
<orlock> so you just mouse across to the windows display
<SchrodingersScat> platz: although note, they've since released a afaik not very freedom respecting version, and you may have to hunt for an older version.  Check though, because maybe I'm wrong and the world is nicer than I thought ;(
<platz> I think i'll have to go the "over IP" route... but just for my own curiosotiy - is it not possible to "pipe" usb to an output port that is coming in ?
<deadgrub> platz: it's difficult for a bunch of reasons
<deadgrub> timing
<octacian> deadgrub: at this point I'm planning some type of task manager that connects with a remote server.
<deadgrub> drivers
<platz> deadgrub: that makes sense, probably not possible then for that reason
<deadgrub> in principle you could just forward the usb packets
<deadgrub> but they are typically fairly timing dependent
<orlock> platz: your problem seems to be with windows, rather than the concept
<deadgrub> I expect a HUD (keyboard, mouse) would work fine though
<platz> very interesting, yes its USB is pretty low-level
<SchrodingersScat> that's always the problem, but we need answers
<deadgrub> octacian: I'd pick an easy high level language, e.g. python
<octacian> OK. What would the result look like? I like the look of programs such as xChat, Software Center, etc...
<deadgrub> platz: and of course you need to be able to write such a tool on windows too - which means getting in below all the standard usb drivers
<orlock> octacian: Theres many different gui widgets
<django_> why doesnt this work
<django_> export PATH=$PATH ~/bin/google_appengine/
<django_> bash: export: `/home/django/bin/google_appengine/': not a valid identifier
<octacian> ok. Well, I'll look into it.
<deadgrub> $PATH:~/...
<orlock> octacian: those can usually be accessed via many different languages
<SchrodingersScat> django_: thought it needed ; between them, so you're adding a space there.
<django_> https://cloud.google.com/appengine/downloads#Google_App_Engine_SDK_for_Python
<orlock> python is nice as it lets you make reasonably consistent cross-platform apps
<django_> says: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/google_appengine/
<platz> deadgrub: you're saying just forwarding the usb packets wouldn't cause the win box to register the usb device correctly?
<orlock> with things like PyGame and WxWidgets
<SchrodingersScat> django_: ok, : then
<deadgrub> platz: I think it would be hard to make work.
<deadgrub> just experience talking though, I've never done anything serious on windows
<platz> ok!  it certainly agrees with the lack of information on attempting such a thing that i've tried to find..  i think the options over IP will have to do
 * SchrodingersScat whispers, no one has
<deadgrub> platz: if your heart is set on it, I'd work on getting linux-linux usbip working first
<deadgrub> platz: what is your goal?
<orlock> Or look at a different way to solve your problem
<pitiye> deadgrub: i just installed jdk 8 and now it works
<platz> linux-linux usbip i've been able to get working already, yes
<orlock> like using an estabilshed protocol
<deadgrub> people have pointed out off the shelf tools for virtual kvm
<pitiye> deadgrub: looks like jdk 9 is not compatible with android studio
<orlock> platz: you want to control windows from linux keyboard and mouse? use vnc
<deadgrub> platz: so the obvious remaining reasons might be: you want to do it to learn; you want to forward some specialised usb device
<deadgrub> the first is good, but I suggest difficult and there are better things to learn; the second is probably better done with a sniffer cable
<deadgrub> pitiye: I haven't use java9, sorry.
<platz> orlock: the primary issue is desire to use keyborad that on certain version of windows will not recognize due to crappy intel drivers that cannot be replaced apparently
<platz> so i thought I'd use another box to host the keyboard
<deadgrub> but I dont know that android uses java9 on the device, and who cares about security implications for the desktop environment
<orlock> wtf
<orlock> keyboard.. drivers?
<platz> intel usb driver
<deadgrub> platz: consider buying a kvm
<pitiye> deadgrub: np
<orlock> platz: so the motherboard USB drivers are screwy?
<platz> deadgrub: that is definitely something i will look into, thank you!
<platz> orlock: apparently it's tied to the OS version - the newest version of windows doesn't have the issue, but i cannot upgrade it in that environment
<platz> lol, i just want to use my kinesis advantage
<platz> they've documented the issue on their website - it's basically a 'wont fix' because i guess it's not their problem
<platz> but i'll look into kvm
<platz> or worst case use synergy
<deadgrub> platz, you've reminded me that I should also look into a kvm, given I have a stack of machines...
<orlock> I've never had good luck with them
<orlock> always failed or been flaky/unreliable
<orlock> hopefully better these days though
<platz> deadgrub: sysadmin?
<daemonhelp>  quick question, .. if two users execute the same program, are the memory requirements doubled?  from what i think i know, it doesnt require double the memory, because the process would get swapped?
<platz>  /itpro
<Kirito> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#How_to_create_upsidedown_and.2For_reverse_text_with_your_terminal lol, does this really need to be included in the wiki?
<sarkis> hey guys whats the difference between pinning in /etc/apt/preferences.d and holding a package where it shows up as hi in dpkg
<tatertots> well guys my motherboard died in one of my ubuntu boxes, had an important file on it too, going to transplant the hard drive into another system and see if i can get my darn file
<deadgrub> platz: ?
<ipeh> looking
<platz> nvm, usually folks with stacks of machines tend to be sysadmin/itpro type of folks
<deadgrub> oic.  no, not sysadmin
<platz> wel s/usually/sometimes
<platz> ah cool
<platz> i could use more more machines myself
<platz> can always have more of a good thing
<minimec> sarkis: Imagine apt-pin as an old way of ppa. You are able to use a different repository for a set of packages, as long that this repository is lister in the sources.list. You can apt-pin the package and its dependencies to that custom repository and even set some priorities for the packages.
<reisio> minimec: pin can also be used to stick to older versions, right?
<minimec> reisio: Yes
<reisio> okay, whew
<reisio> schema intact
<deadgrub> nacc: Ok, I have learnt a lot of valuable lessons with this experience
<ljf> 0.0
<ljf> hello
<deadgrub> one of which is: boot-repair is easier than trying to fix it yourself
<deadgrub> I managed to get the machine to boot now
<deadgrub> thanks for all your helps
<minimec> sarkis: reisio: MY feeling is, that apt-pinned packages will even survice a release-upgrade, while packages on 'hold' might be upgraded to the new release. So I would prefer apt-pin, if the package is 'crucial'...
<weaksauce> does ubuntu server have any firewall rules preconfigured at all?
<OerHeks> weaksauce, no rules standard, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/firewall.html
<weaksauce> thanks OerHeks must be that I need to have the isp add the server to the arp cache or stop filtering then.
<weaksauce> i can connect via ssh from here to another server on the work network but this new server is not working
<weaksauce> remotely
<OerHeks> sudo ufw app list
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow in "OpenSSH"  /or something like that
<orlock> Is there a standard way of joining an Ubuntu 16.04 system to an AD domain?
<weaksauce> OerHeks i did iptable -L and it was basically all accepts
<ozzie-111> Hello! This is the channel for getting help with Ubuntu, correct?
<weaksauce> ozzie-111 indeed
<ozzie-111> Great. I think I might've broke my Bluetooth trying to get it to connect to my phone. Would anyone be willing to help me out?
<HowieDIY> ozzie-111: can you define broke a bit more?
<ozzie-111> Well, my phone couldn't see my laptop, and vice versa, and both were on and visible. SO I ran a couple of commands, which turned out to be for 14.04 instead of 16.04, and now the Bluetooth icon isn't showing in my taskbar, and when I go into my BLuetooth settings, when I turn it on, absolutely nothing happens.
<HowieDIY> ozzie-111: have you tried a reboot on the computer yet?
<francium> Quick question, what is the latest 32bit version?  I tried the 16.04 and it told me i needed a 64 bit machine
<ozzie-111> Yes and no. I ran three commands, then rebooted, then tried reversing the commands, but I haven't rebooted yet lol
<ozzie-111> Think I should try rebooting again right quick?
<HowieDIY> ozzie-111: worht a quick shot to start off with
<ozzie-111> Aiight. I'll be back to update either way
<asdffff> say it
<CodeMouse92> Is there a way to get GCC 5.4 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<tatertots> 1
<ozzie-111> I'm back, and unfortunately, it didn't work
<HowieDIY> ozzie-111: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ozzie-111> 16.04 lts
<HowieDIY> Unity/Gnome/KDE? Lubuntu?
<OerHeks> CodeMouse92, even yakety is not on 5.4 yet http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc
<Guest50778> test
<HowieDIY> Guest50778: works
<CodeMouse92> OerHeks: There is a PPA that gets ubuntu 16.04 up to 5.4
<CodeMouse92> I'm using it now
<CodeMouse92> I just need to find SOME way to get it into Ubuntu 14.04
<CodeMouse92> (The Trusty variant of that PPA only gets to 5.3)
<ozzie-111> Honestly, I'm not quite sure... Kinda newish to Linux
<Guest50778> Yes, I want to learn to use this. I must register my user name and password nick
<Guest50778> ¿Alguien en español?
<CodeMouse92> !es Guest50778
<YankDownUnder> Guest50778: If you read through the process at "freenode.net" - you will find out how to easily register your username/password and get everything sorted out. Si? Si. Verdad.
<ozzie-111> It's the desktop version from ubuntu.com
<ax562> sup YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> ax562: Another beautiful day, mate.
<ax562> I concur
<HowieDIY> ozzie-111: unfortunately, I'm not really familiar with that version.. I'm not of much help here for you
<ozzie-111> Alright, thank you for your time!
<HowieDIY> ozzie-111: sorry.. :(
<YankDownUnder> ozzie-111: "desktop version" of, er, what exactly? If you don't mind my asking...
<ozzie-111> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ax562> YankDownUnder is your nick a double entendre on purpose lol
<ax562> :p
<ozzie-111> I think I broke my Bluetooth trying to get it working
<YankDownUnder> ozzie-111: So it's the straight-outta-the-box Ubuntu, using Unity as the desktop, yersh?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: yes it is...
<ax562> hahahah
<ozzie-111> Straight out of the box, yes. Not sure about Unity, but I haven't done too much to it yet
<ozzie-111> I'm rather new to using Linux
<ax562> YankDownUnder you good with android?
<YankDownUnder> ozzie-111: Right oh...so you're up and running - well, relatively running...so what's happening? What's the issues you're having, mate?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: On phones, yes...on a PC? Er...not yet...not until RemixOS is up and running properly.
<ozzie-111> Well, I was trying to sync my phone (Android, I think it's 4.4.4) to my laptop. Neither was detecting each other, and both were on and visible. So I looked online, and tried a possible solution. It didn;t work, though. So I rebooted and it still didn;t work. SO I tried reversing what I did, that didn't work. Then I rebooted, and here I am
<ax562> yeah on phones
<YankDownUnder> ozzie-111: Right oh...so the phone is not seeing the laptop? When you connect, does the phone recognise that it's plugged into anything at all?
<ax562> I was wondering if you understand the partition layouts a little better than me, specfically I was wondering if it was possible to partition the internal sd card.
<ozzie-111> YankDownUnder: Sorry, I think I forgot to say, I was trying to connect them via Bluetooth.
<YankDownUnder> ax562: In most instances, phone makers/tablet makers - kinda don't follow a "norm"...
<OerHeks> ozzie-111, did you install mtpfs  and mtp-tools ?
<YankDownUnder> ozzie-111: AH, well, that helps.
<ax562> hmmm
<YankDownUnder> ozzie-111: Read above
<ax562> did you try bluetooth manager ozzie-111
<ozzie-111> I don't think I installed those
<OerHeks> and mayby the tools do not trigger 'sudo mtp-detect ' so try that too
<ozzie-111> And I went into the bluetooth settings, but not any manager
<OerHeks> oh bt ..
<YankDownUnder> ozzie-111: Just in case you've not read this, bookmark it - or read it at your leisure: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-connect-device.html
<ax562> the vicodens are kicking in...woe...
<ozzie-111> Hey, I apologize, but I'll brb. I gotta find my kid's bottle
<YankDownUnder> When my children were small enough, I'd have them in the office with me...gosh...good times that...
<OerHeks> find your own bottle.
<ax562> lol
<ax562> I take it your an Aussie YankDownUnder?
<YankDownUnder> ax562: "Fake Australian"
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Mighty selfish of ya ^ .. Good whiskey is meant to be shared .
<ax562> ^this
<ax562> do you know who Bogut is on the Golden State Warriors?  He is Aussie..real Aussie :p
<ax562> Andrew Bogut
<YankDownUnder> I don't do sports. In any sense. None whatsoever.
<ax562> nm then
<Kirito> jesus, Guake only has about a hundred different pre-configured color schemes
<Kirito> why can't gnome-terminal be the same? >_>
<Kirito> 100 is not even an exaggeration, I think there are more
<ozzie-111> I'm back, sorry about that. And that link you sent, I already read that before doing anything else
<theskillwithin> hmm so I have AMD ubuntu installed but I have a intel processor?
<tatertots> theskillwithin no worries AMD in the file name just means it's 64bit
<theskillwithin> ahhhh
<energizer> I've made a change in /sys/kernel/... and I'd like to keep track of the changes. What would be a typical directory/file for me to make note of this change?
<theskillwithin> iv been a bit nurvous cuz I installed it on a mac pro desktop, and the hardware prob isnt very familiar.  Everything seems to work but the headphone jack only activates when u pluginto the speaker out as well haha
<theskillwithin> whats the off topic chan for this?
<Bashing-om> energizer: Well, I always comment in the file why and when I made the change ,,, and as well I do maintain a change_log of any and all changes I make to the system .
<theskillwithin> poopybutthole, I swear iv seen your nick in cs:go
<energizer> Bashing-om: where do you keep change_log?
<poopybutthole> probably have
<theskillwithin> do you run it in ubuntu?  iv experience performance problems with cs:go on ubuntu whereas works good in osx
<Bashing-om> energizer: Well .. that is a file you make up and can keep it anywhere you find handy . ( and as well keep that file also backed up ) .
<energizer> ok. i'm inferring there isn't a standard path for this sort of thing
<energizer> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> energizer: Correct, It is something you learn to do and adpat to your use case .
<n0ob> hi guys, how do i enable directory listing in homestead?
<Bashing-om> energizer: Mine " sysop@1404mini:~$ find /home -name chglog >> /home/sysop/less-used/chglog/home/sysop/less-used/chglog : .
<kumarshubham> hey guys is it possible that after deletion of useraccount, his/her cronjob will continue to execute?
<kumarshubham> what i think, it should not
<socratesve> Test
<YankDownUnder> kumarshubham: If the "cron" job was specific for a user, it would be deleted. However, if that user installed a system wide cron job, well, obviously, it will still run, hmm...
<n0ob> how do i enable directory listing in vagrant homestead?
<kumarshubham> YankDownUnder how i am gona find , from where its running?
<YankDownUnder> kumarshubham: Look through all of the cron jobs - if anything is pointing to the "dead user", well, that answers that question, doesn't it?
<YankDownUnder> kumarshubham: Check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<mohsen-rashidi> hi. i need a package called 'rest' for compiling something but seems there is no package by that name in ubuntu repo. is there alternative?
<xangua> !find rest
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-rest-0.7, gir1.2-rest-extras-0.7, librest-0.7-0, librest-0.7-0-dbg, librest-dev, librest-doc, librest-extras-0.7-0, librest-extras-dev, python-lazr.restfulclient, python3-lazr.restfulclient (and 104 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rest&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<mohsen-rashidi> ubottu, i`m gonna try librest.
<ubottu> mohsen-rashidi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahrc333ff> Another quick way to find it is apt-cache search rest
<mohsen-rashidi> :))
<tgm4883> ahrc333ff: FWIW, I believe that is all ubottu does there
<mohsen-rashidi> ahrc333ff, tried that. returned a long list with no precise outcome!
<ahrc333ff> tgm4883: interesting. the link at the end would have led me to think there is some webapi
<ahrc333ff> mohsen-rashidi: do you know anything about rest? sometimes it helps to pipe the output into less, or a file, and scrollt hrough
<ahrc333ff> e.g. apt-cache search rest | less
<mohsen-rashidi> E: Unable to locate package librest
<mohsen-rashidi> what`s going on here?!!
<ahrc333ff> mohsen-rashidi: you have ot use the full name
<ahrc333ff> librest-0.7-0
<tgm4883> ahrc333ff: nah, that is a pretty generic link.   http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/view/head:/PackageInfo/packages.py#L93
<mohsen-rashidi> ahrc333ff, your right my friend. seems apt is not that intelligent! but the output says it`s already been installed!
<mohsen-rashidi> compiling is way painful...
<ahrc333ff> mohsen-rashidi: I'm guessing that one will do it for you. If that doesn't work I'd also install the librest-dev
<ahrc333ff> tgm4883: oh, cool! thx for the info
<tgm4883> ahrc333ff: np, wondered about it myself one day so I tracked it down
<mohsen-rashidi> ahrc333ff, Thank you very much sir. that fixed it.
<ahrc333ff> mohsen-rashidi: glad to hear it!
<ahrc333ff> hopefully itwill compile now :) lol
<mohsen-rashidi> ahrc333ff, i hope so :)
<theskillwithin> anyone know why ~/.composer/vendor/bin does not exist for me?
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: you might want to start with explaining what that is
<Bashing-om> theskillwithin: Why would it " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al ~/.composer/vendor/bin >> ls: cannot access /home/sysop/.composer/vendor/bin: No such file or directory " ?
<theskillwithin> the instructions for installing this (Scroll to bottom) http://www.magestead.com/
<theskillwithin> apparent'y I am supposed to have a new cli command `magestead new`   and to do that it instructs me to add that to my path, but that doesn't even exit haha
<theskillwithin> hmmm that is odd.
<theskillwithin> OHHHHH  READING WORKS "Make sure to place the ~/.composer/vendor/bin directory (or the equivalent directory for your OS) "
<theskillwithin> or equivalent directory for your os<----
<ninjapold> Hey guys, quick strange question. Upgraded to 16.04 the other day and there's a tiny "notification" tab in the bottom left, what is it and how do I disable it?
<tgm4883> ninjapold: running unity?
<paranoidabhi> hi guys.
<theskillwithin> hmm https://getcomposer.org/doc/04-schema.md#bin  nothing saying where this composer bin file coorisponds on linux
<SocratesVe> Hello!
<paranoidabhi> I wanted to install theano on my computer(Ubuntu 16.04, GeForce 940M). The tutorial mentions two options 1. NVIDIA Jetson TX1 embedded platform 2. Ubuntu 16.04 with cuda 7.5
<paranoidabhi> Which one should I follow? Link http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/install_ubuntu.html#install-ubuntu
<SocratesVe> How do I confirm my password irssi? Now I have the email but do not know where to place the command.
<ahrc333ff> SocratesVe: The instructions are usually in the email...
<SocratesVe> Yes, it is a friend, but in what area I irssi place? How do I know if confirmed?
<theskillwithin> hmm its not in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin eaither
<SocratesVe> Yes, it is, but in what area I irssi place? How do I know if confirmed?
<snkcld> why am i seeing upstart --user in 16.04? isnt 16.04 using systemd?
<ninjapold> tgm4883, no, Gnome
<leftist> anyone having issues with wifi when you come out of sleep?
<leftist> secondly anyone having issues connecting to some wifi routers?
<Prasad> Hello
<Prasad> looks like this is a log of something
<Prasad> whats the topic here?
<leftist> no topic
<Prasad> ok
<leftist> there is a bug with wifi and sleep mode 16.04 ltw
<leftist> lts
<Prasad> there is bug in NetworkManager applet where it shows device not managed
<leftist> yeah prasad
<leftist> exactly
<Prasad> yeah
<Prasad> also
<Prasad> I am unable to connect usb dongle as it is detected as CD-ROM most of the time
<Prasad> in 16.04
<leftist> but i have  difficulty or the inability to connect to one of the isp routers here. i can to one of the other isp's here but one is impossible.
<leftist> i'm using a touchscreen but i think i will just sell this thing. it's a pain
<Prasad> or wait for fix from ubuntu
<leftist> when the power supply is connected, the arrow jets all over the screen out of control
<leftist> strange prasad
<Prasad> 14.04 is quite stable than 16.04
<theskillwithin> I forgot whats that screencast recorder on ubuntu
<leftist> heck man 10.10 was my favorite
<Prasad> I love Ubuntu but bug makes me sad :(
<Prasad> every new version has new issues
<leftist> any linux beats windows hands down
<leftist> you can always put osx on you machine you know.
<Prasad> yeah but i like opensource os
<leftist> yeah
<Prasad> and ubuntu is currently on top
<leftist> yeah definately maybe
<Prasad> why other ppl are not talking
<justsomeguy> I uninstalled gnome and unity. Now both NetworkManager and lightdm are missing. Consequently, systemd hangs while trying to start them. ...am I screwed?
<leftist> probably part of that bug. what version jussomeguy
<justsomeguy> leftist: 16.04 LTS.
<leftist> prasad probably in rio
<leftist> partying
<leftist> yeah probably part of that bug
<leftist> sudo service network-manager restart
<leftist> try that
<justsomeguy> leftist: Ok. I'll have to reinstall it first, but I'm sure I can find some .debs on launchpad for that.
<lucas-arg> how do we select fastest mirror form command line or from wherever?
<leftist> i think i will install centos desktop tomorrow just to see what is up with it these days.
<leftist> ok justsomeguy
<justsomeguy> leftist: Do you have a link to the bugreport I could look at?
<leftist> jsut a sec
<Guest47775> i wo
<leftist> i lost it. my history is gone as well. i did a search and found out about the bug
<leftist> sorry about that.
<Guest47775> iwant to update to 16.04ubuntu studio
<leftist> i've a problem with this laptop
<justsomeguy> leftist: No worries. Thanks for looking. :)
<leftist> no problem
<leftist> touchscreen is a real  pain in my opinion
<leftist> pretty useless
<justsomeguy> They're really good fingerprint collectors. ...that's about it.
<ec> Hi, y'all. Old-school occasional Slackware and Arch user, currently using Ubuntu as a VM for the first time.
<ec> Where the hell is `man`? How can I install it?
<ec> :P
<OerHeks> !info manpages-dev
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 4.04-2 (xenial), package size 1999 kB, installed size 3610 kB
<justsomeguy> It should be as simple as 'apt-get install man', or 'apt-cache search man' in case 'man' isn't a valid package name. Are you using a really striped down configuration? Usually it's already installed.
<wyseguy> hi guys
<qvik> hi
<wyseguy> i have a dell e7240 and they ship them with ubuntu but its Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS 64-bit... i am running 16.04 now and most things seem fine, but one big drawback is that it heats up quick and the fan never seems to go below 30%
<wyseguy> could this be due to upgrading? never tried Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS 64-bit on it
<Bashing-om> !minimal | justsomeguy Install the DE that you desire
<ubottu> justsomeguy Install the DE that you desire: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wyseguy> i also installed tlp and tlp-rdw and i have ran "top" and nothing is chewing up the cpu
<vince_> I messed up and did a ddrescue --force ./ubuntuiso.iso /dev/receiving_ssd
<ubuntu-10> hiii
<vince_> I was able to delete the partitions created by basically making the SSD the installation medium... but there is one problem left
<vince_> I now have an icon in the device listing that has the name of the installation ISO but is not a real device, how do I get rid of this?
<vince_> or do I have to do a clean install in order to correct my mistake, and if so... shouldn't deleting the partition with cfdisk remove the label of the disk that I am seeing in Ubuntu?
<justsomeguy>  Bashing-om: Well, the real issue is that I need to fix my current install, which currently has no network access, and won't boot normally. The desktop environment isn't a big deal. Thanks for the link, regardless. Seems interesting. I'm just going to chroot in from a live disk and fix the broken packages that way.
<ali_> hi
<Bashing-om> justsomeguy: That works too .. but as you removed the DE(s) you are in for a long hard row to hoe .
<justsomeguy> Bashing-om: True.
<kab24> лфи24
<snkcld> can i build an ubuntu package without committing changes? when i attempt to build, it complains that there are uncommitted changes
<Bray90820> I'm getting a message saying "The volume boot has only 4.9MB of disk space left" and Idk why or really how to clean it up
<Bray90820> I suspect it's old kernels but I'm not sure
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 ?? try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bayman> when i adduser newuser, the /home/newuser wasn't created, why?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: What will sudo apt-get sudo remove do?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: If you have the operational overhead, And the package manager is in a consistent state, will remove also old kernels .
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> is 94MB used in boot normal
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: 'df -h ' might tell the tale that it is the root partition at capacity .
<bayman> how to create /home/newuser when adding a new user using adduser
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: O would ecpect much more than 94MB to be used .
<Bashing-om> expect*
<Bray90820> Oh wait never mind I was looking at the size of the partition now how much was free don't listen to me
<Bray90820> 104MB is used
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Is that  normal or what
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: stoll quite small .. mune with 3 kernels : 74860   boot74860   boot .. in megabytes .
<Bashing-om> mine*
<Bray90820> Is there an issue you think?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: The systen says so .. to see where ; ' df -h ' and cd / ' sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' .
<Bray90820> There was an issue but then I did auto remove now there is 64MB available there was only 4.9 free before
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Well. approximately 120Mb per kernel installed .
<sacarlson2> bayman: that is strange as it should have auto created the /home/newuser
<Bray90820> Well so you think everything is fine right now or do you think I should do something else or what
<Bray90820> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> bayman: perhaps ' useradd ' would have been better as with 'adduser' one has to supply the arguments to create . see: man useradd .
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: I have not seen your numbers .. or where the disk space is comsumed .. no way for me to advise further yet .
<Bray90820> Do you wanna see the output of "df -h"?
<sacarlson2> Bray90820: maybe ls -l /boot  better
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/raw/zBn0twyQ
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: That was after doing auto remove
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: That would be a good indication .., as well as what the du command relates . ( change directory to / so we get a reading .. will take a bit and ignore du: cannot access ‘proc/........ ) .
<Bray90820> So what does that mean to me?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Good so far " 180M  104M   64M  62% /boot " now what kernels are installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/raw/Mm14ftXi
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yeah .. did good .. but you have a small /boot partition. One can gain a bit more space with ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' . and remove those packages marked 'rc' .. where that is the package is removed but config files remain .
<Bray90820> So if I run the command it will remove those packages
<Bray90820> dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Uh Huh .. will do so .. any and all packaages that the package manager has marked 'rc' will be removed .. see in your output there are several so marked .
<Bray90820> Yea I see that
<Bray90820> So does it look good now?
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/F8yJqvRs
<totes> Anyone know if its possible to plug a vga into a server and into a laptop to c its display?
<Bray90820> totes: Is it a gui?
<totes> Bray90820: Right now it doesnt have anything on it.
<Bray90820> So it's not command line only?
<Bray90820> Does it have a desktop environment like unity or gnome or anything on it?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yepper, good .. you have the booting kernel and 1 back up / Now as you jnow you have a small boot partition . when a new kernel is installed .. once you know it is stable will have to "sudo apt-get autoremove" to keep that partition under control .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Thanks
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: My bit to try and help. Carry on smartly :)
<Bray90820> :)
<totes> Bray90820: I Havent tried booting it up cause its so loud and outputs so much heat, so i would imagine it looks like any other server that has nothing on it. It has one of those drac cards though that allows remote access so maybe im suppose to use ethernet. Getting a monitor and keyboard would be tougher.
<Bray90820> I don't think I will be able to help you on this one until you know what is on it
<EriC^^> totes: look into PXE boot, i think that's what you want
<avis-> is it possible to use older ubuntu and pay someone who have the whole ubuntu for that repo version cloned ?
<EriC^^> avis-: why don't you use a newer ubuntu?
<avis-> i believe in a beauty
<totes> EriC^^: ah, now that sounds familiar. Otherwise i think a KVM switch would do.
<ikonia> why would you need to pay someone ?
<ikonia> it's still in the old-releases repo (or will be moved there)
<avis-> i assumed i'd have to pay because i'm always out of luck iconia
<ikonia> avis-: ?
<EriC^^> avis-: the old ubuntu might have security vulnerabilities
<avis-> EriC^^, i accept.
<unkown> sup guys
<unkown> Quit
<unkown> ls
<unkown> cant we run commands here lol
<four-dogs> Hey guys, what r u doing here
<ikonia> it's a support channel for the ubuntu linux distribution
<ikonia> checkout /topic
<superkuh> Okay. I guess the update that Ubuntu was doing to it's us.archive.ubuntu.com repos yesterday was the completely removal of all archived lucid packages.
<superkuh> That's pretty fucking shitty.
<aasd> hi
<aasd> looking for girl
<sacarlson2> superkuh: time to upgrade?
<aasd> is there anyone ?
<aasd> kız yok mu kız
<superkuh> sacarlson2, let's not get into it. It's personal preference. Most of my machines run modern ubuntu. this one never, ever will.
<superkuh> I get not providing security updates anymore, etc.
<superkuh> But removing the packages from the archives?
<aasd> kız istiyom
<aasd> kızzzz
<aasd> kızzzzzz
<sacarlson2> superkuh: hay I'm not an edge guy I run LTS 14.04
<EriC^^> !ops | aasd
<ubottu> aasd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<aasd> melikee
<aasd> kız
<avis-> it definitely does not benefit the community or those with low end hardware
<four-dogs> Is that mean it allows any question about the Ubuntu be asked here even it looks like much asinine?
<superkuh> As do I, on my new machines. But this isn't about upgrading.
<ducasse> aasd: cut it out
<aasd> hello
<OerHeks> superkuh, use the old-release trick, don't complain that old repos go offline
<aasd> ok
<superkuh> OerHeks, old-release trick?
<aasd> ip ni vr lan bana
<superkuh> I'm definitely willing to try any solutions you can suggest.
<ducasse> !eolupgrades | superkuh
<ubottu> superkuh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> superkuh: read that
<superkuh> ducasse, oh wow. Never heard that before.
<sacarlson2> superkuh: I'm not sure but there was old archives some place before when I needed them
<superkuh> :|
<superkuh> It's not like I haven't tried to upgrade the OS on cloned drivers literally 7 times.
<OerHeks> see the old-release edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading
<superkuh> Er, drives.
<avis-> is the trick to send you to a web page that says please upgrade to a supported version.   that wasn't even fools gold
<ducasse> superkuh: there are instructions on how to get old packages
<superkuh> Oh. Well, er, thanks.
<superkuh> Not used to getting actual help rather than people telling me to upgrade.
<OerHeks> no further support, that machine should not be online
<ducasse> superkuh: you still should :)
<superkuh> Right. I keep all my userspace, x.org , etc up to date as much as I can myself.
<avis-> superkuh, i assume a man of your taste using hardy heron
<superkuh> lucid. Last of the gnome2.
<avis-> i accept.
<sacarlson2> superkuh: oh you might like mint  as I never liked the user interface of ubuntu ofter that
<superkuh> You guys: I use modern Ubuntu with MATE on new machines.
<avis-> i think lucid even nicer to me as a car ride than maverick
<sacarlson2> superkuh: ya mate that's what mint runs
<sacarlson2> and I also
<superkuh> It's just this one with all it's custom compiled stuff, gtk1 libs, and random changes cannot possibly be upgrade.
<superkuh> +d
<superkuh> Excellent. That fixed my problem. Thanks guys.
<trijntje_> Hi all, I got my system in an unusable state after upgrading to 16.04. I have no GUI at all, but I do have terminal and network access. How can I fix this?
<hsdd> ha
<OerHeks> trijntje, hold shift @ boot, choose recovery, login and run dpkg-reconfigure -a and update again
<EriC^^> OerHeks: dpkg-reconfigure or dpkg --configure -a ?
<MACscr> ok, so i have logrotate in my /etc/cron.daily/, yet it doesnt appear to be running. If i manually run the script, it works fine without issue. Where should i look at next to find out why its not running daily like it should?
<OerHeks> EriC^^, good Q...
<trijntje_> EriC^^, OerHeks dpkg --configure -a gives "Errors were encountered processing python-minimal"
<EriC^^> trijntje_: try apt-get install --reinstall python-minimal
<EriC^^> trijntje_: is it mounted rw?
<trijntje_> EriC^^: yes. But I cant --reinstall since I have broken packages ;)
<EriC^^> does it say why it won't install it though?
<theyesman> install the package using gdebi-core
<trijntje_> EriC^^: 8 broken packages. gstreamer1.0-clutter depends on libcogl15, but its not installable
<trijntje_> EriC^^: python depends on python-minimal(=2.7.5-ubuntu3) but 2.7.11-1 is to be installed
<trijntje_> and 6 more
<trijntje_> After upgrading to 16.04 python depends on python-minimal (version 2.7.5-ubuntu3), but it wants to install 2.7.11. So it won't continue the upgrade and I'm stuck with a broken system. Any hints on how to solve this?
<nschoe> Hi everyone, I'm having a weird problem: we have a custom apt repository, I have added the address in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/release.list, but then when I do apt-get update it fails with: http://lpaste.net/170515
<voiter> i get this error message after an update: could not insert nvidia_340 required key not available
<nschoe> To give a little context, I'm trying to build a Docker image, I have done that several times and in fact, I have just built other images with the same apt depository and they don't fail like this. Any clue what can go wrong?
<voiter> i don't find anything useful in search engines.
<ducasse> trijntje_: grab the python metapackage from packages.ubuntu.com and force the install with dpkg?
<ducasse> voiter: switch off secure boot
<ducasse> voiter: alternatively, create a key and sign the module. there are howtos online, but you will need to do it after every kernel upgrade.
<cglocke> hey guys. any tips how to upgrade my ubuntu if the update-manager crashs due to a UnicodeDecodeError in python?
<ducasse> cglocke: can you pastebin the full error?
<cglocke> sec
<voiter> ducasse, how do i disable secure boot?
<ducasse> voiter: there should be a menu entry in the bios
<cglocke> ducasse http://pastebin.com/FyQNpT9M
<ducasse> cglocke: not sure, tbh. it could be a locale problem, which locale are you usibg?
<cglocke> well.... I'm unsure. but it's a German locale
<ducasse> cglocke: try 'sudo locale-gen'
<voiter> ducasse, i can't disable secure boot but i changed from windows os to other os. that did the trick. thanks for the hint.
<ducasse> voiter: that is disabling sb, some just label it differently :)
<cglocke> ducasse some locales seem to be updated. but the decodeerror still occures
<InvGhost> hello, any idea why my speaker is constantly hissing, doesnt matter if headphones is pluged in or not. Also headphones have sligh hissing sound ( it was lounder, but i fexed it by turing alsamixer loopbackm to off). I tired to blacklist drivers to find who is making hissing sound. It seems that it makes sda_intel_somethig, but it also no sound if it's turned off. UBuntu 16.04 pc - asusn550jx
<voiter> ducasse, :P k
<loneshoe> sounds like it could be just a poor source?
<PrashanT> can anybody help me   i am getting this error
<PrashanT> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list (dist)
<PrashanT> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<PrashanT> whenever i am trying to sudo apt-get update in terminal
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: what method did you use to add the repository?
<k1l> PrashanT: please run in terminal: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: might try disable that repository and reinstall the later virtualbox repository
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/RG9kD7Pn
<PrashanT> this is the output
<k1l> did you delete some output?
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/z0Rg1Xvm
<PrashanT> here  new one .. i guess i missed
<k1l> PrashanT: its still missing all the ppas. please run the command i gave you. it will make sure not to miss any output
<PrashanT> i had run the command properly ,i have copied the whole output
<k1l> the outpu you showed is not matching the error you showed us
<PrashanT> here it is
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/x29WQRAW
<k1l> PrashanT: ok. since you try to hide something and i dont know why: your ppa file from virtualbox got an issue. you need to fix that. what it is i cant tell you since you dont show it.
<PrashanT> can u tell me another command to get the same output
<PrashanT> i m not hiding anything
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: maybe send back the command line you used to create the above as k1| command works for me
<sacarlson2> maybe he can't see the ^
<PrashanT> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list
<sacarlson2> nope that is incorrect
<sacarlson2> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<sacarlson2> in fact longer than that with the pipe
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/LqUVnLTR
<PrashanT> is that correct output now?
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: much better
<PrashanT> now what's the deal now
<sacarlson2> not sure takes time to analize
<gahan> what's the quickest way to get rid of systemd in xenial and replace it with upstart?
<k1l> gahan: there might be a fallback with upstart in grub. i am not sure right now if that is still there with 16.04
<CrapCrapCrapCrap> Hello
<CrapCrapCrapCrap> OH CRAP!
<gahan> k1l: i'm using openstack to boot 16.04 images, would it still use grub? and I don't see upstart in menu.lst atm
<CrapCrapCrapCrap> Its the crappy crap-crapper of crappy crappers with extra CRAP!!!!!!
<k1l> gahan: its grub2 not grub1 anymore
<CrapCrapCrapCrap> hey
<CrapCrapCrapCrap> who kicked me?
<CrapCrapCrapCrap> was it the crap monster?
<PrashanT> is there any solution ?
<k1l> gahan: upstart-sysv  should be the package that reinstalls upstart
<k1l> gahan: but i would test that in a dev enviroment first.
<PrashanT> ?
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: sorry humans here we are slow
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: not computers
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: my line does not match yours:  mine:  /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian trusty contrib
 * YankDownUnder looks for humans...or semi-humans...
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: as I asked you before how did you install this and I got no answer form you, it seems you did it manually or ??
<PrashanT> yes manually
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: well that's why it didn't work
<PrashanT> then what
<PrashanT> 's the solution
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: make it match mine that is correct
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: and again apt-get update
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: remove the line below it with non-free
<PrashanT> look i am new on linux...  how should i do that
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: you said you did it manually so I assume you know how to use an editor
<YankDownUnder> PrashanT: Open a terminal, and type: sudo apt-get update
<PrashanT> vi
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: what ever editor you like with sudo
<PrashanT>  sudo -H gedit
<sacarlson2> not sure what the -H does but I guess so
<PrashanT> i m getting error Failed to register: Timeout was reached
<PrashanT> while opening with editor
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: is this a remote box?
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: you sudo -H gedit ; works for me
<PrashanT> what is remote box?
<sacarlson2> like did you ssh into it?
<sacarlson2> is it in your room
<sacarlson2> or high up on some mountain top
<PrashanT> u mean someone has access to my machine?
<sacarlson2> ??
<sacarlson2> that depends if you let them
<PrashanT> i let my friend one time ... after that i don't know
<sacarlson2> your not answering my question
<sacarlson2> well anyway edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list  and fix it
<sacarlson2> next customeer
<PrashanT> now i have opened
<PrashanT> what  i have to change?
<sacarlson2> when compared with mine seems it's missing trusty in the line.
<sacarlson2> as the line I pasted above shows
<PrashanT> /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian trusty contrib this one?
<sacarlson2> yes
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: and remove the line bellow it with non-free for now
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: or comment it out
<PrashanT> i am getting confused which line  should i delete and which to add
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: just put a # in front of the line that has non-free in it
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: as the # is the comment out this line symbol
<PrashanT> after saving the file should i do sudo apt-get update?
<sacarlson2> yes
<sacarlson2> now show me the line that is left here:
<sacarlson2> should be only one line not #
<PrashanT> same error
<PrashanT> i am getting
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/DHeriSRS
<PrashanT> i edited this
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: what is the file name of that file?
<PrashanT> sudo -H gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PrashanT> source.list
<sacarlson2> sorry it seems yours is in a different location. so comment out what you just did
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: or delete the line you added
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: you path is here: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<PrashanT> done
<PrashanT> ok
<PrashanT> then now?
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: two options,  comment all the lines and see if the error goes away or comment the non-free line and make the same as mine
<PrashanT> can u send me ur source.list file
<sacarlson2> PrashanT: no
<sacarlson2> PrashanT:  the path of your file is here /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<sacarlson2> edit that file
<PrashanT> ok
<PrashanT> should i comment non free lines too including the command u told me
<sacarlson2> yes comment out the line with non-free in it
<PrashanT> getting this error now
<PrashanT> E: Type '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list:deb' is not known on line 74 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<PrashanT> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list (dist)
<PrashanT> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<sacarlson2> make the only active line: PrashanT is this due to the mod that id mad d into ind deb
<PrashanT> what's dat mean
<PrashanT> ?
<sacarlson2> sorry was typeing already
<sacarlson2> PrashanT:  what did you put in line one?
<sacarlson2> I think due to the changes made from irc is corrupted
<sacarlson2> paste bin the file
<sacarlson2> on my screen deb becomes  a face
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/5ZWqkZft
<sacarlson2> there should be only 2 lines in that file
<sacarlson2> path of this file?
<PrashanT>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<sacarlson2> no the file we are working on is :etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<sacarlson2> and is the file that is causing the error
<PrashanT> yes
<sacarlson2> so lets see it paste it
<sacarlson2> pastebin it
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/5ZWqkZft
<PrashanT> i did it
<PrashanT> this is the link
<PrashanT> above
<sacarlson2> try look at your link and tell me that has only 2 lines
<sacarlson2> and that link above is now this path: etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<sacarlson2> look carefully at the path
<c0ax> HI. I have problem with ubuntu internet connection on network. I cannot even ping anyhing. An hour ago everything worked. And when I do reboot when I try to ping 8.8.8.8 it says network unreachable
<c0ax> Lol
<c0ax> And now
<c0ax> it works
<c0ax> LOL
<sacarlson2> good I fixed it without fixing it
<PrashanT> so should i open this in editor etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list?
<sacarlson2> no PASTEBIN that file to me
<PrashanT> which one?
<PrashanT> source.list?
<sacarlson2> dude paste bin the file etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list to me
<sacarlson2> if it contains what I see in that file then some how it got mest up
<PrashanT> it's empty
<sacarlson2> empty?
<PrashanT> yes
<PrashanT> i am getting warning
<PrashanT> too
<sacarlson2> did you remove something from it?
<PrashanT> no
<PrashanT> http://pastebin.com/ggBkLUEK
<PrashanT> here is the warning
<sacarlson2> but from what was seen in the report you sent us we see this in it: http://pastebin.com/LqUVnLTR
<sacarlson2> how are you determining that it is empty?
<PrashanT> i got messed up
<PrashanT> i don't understand anything
<sacarlson2> I'm not sure try another editor vi if you can
<sacarlson2> and that link showed you again editing the wrong file
<PrashanT> it is better i should shift to windows
<sacarlson2> if your better at windows be my guest
<sacarlson2> but not to edit this file
<NuZe> hi
<NuZe> I have a pb with installation of Ubuntu in my Mac (OS X 10,9.5)
<NuZe> I waited several hours then this message appears in the box :
<Ubuntu> sup
<NuZe> "perf interrupt took too long"
<NuZe> do you know what happened ?
<YankDownUnder> NuZe: Have you installed all the third party drivers required - and also have you done an update?
<minimec> NuZe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/621490/what-does-perf-interupt-mean https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=187636
<NuZe> I think I downloaded Ubuntu, used unetbootin and start installation
<NuZe> and my computer has the performance to do the installation properly
<NuZe> so i dont understand
<YankDownUnder> NuZe: Read the link that minimec gave you
<NuZe> thanks for the link, i'm checking
<NuZe> all right i've read but what then ?
<NuZe> do i have to wait more ?
<minimec> YankDownUnder: NuZe: Also an interesting post... http://serverfault.com/questions/714648/how-to-disable-perf-subsystem-in-linux-kernel
<ducasse> cglocke: you still there? had to step afk.
<YankDownUnder> NuZe: Read that one. I'm not the one with the issue...
<NuZe> ok i'm reading
<minimec> NuZe: (comment2) cit. 'The kernel automatically determines a sample rate that could be used without impacting system performance and it logs it even when perf isn't active or even installed'
<NuZe> right but my installation take a long long long moment
<NuZe> (more than 10 hours)
<NuZe> is it really normal ?
<sacarlson2> I don't think so
<minimec> NuZe: No.
<NuZe> and here is my configuration :
<NuZe> Proc : 3,06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
<NuZe> Memory : 8 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
<NuZe> it is enough to install ubuntu right ?
<sacarlson2> with min 10gb disk space I guess
<trijntje_> ducasse: getting the python matepackage is a good idea, I'll give it a go. Sorry for slow response, I missed your reaction
<sacarlson2> NuZe: I haven't done a unetbootin install in a long time.  that's where you boot from ethernet and install?
<ducasse> trijntje_: i _think_ that would help, but something else might also be b0rked... i could also be wrong ;)
<NuZe> @sacarlson2 yes I partitioned my hard drive, the part reserved for Ubuntu to 90GB of memory.
<sacarlson2> NuZe: more than enuf
<NuZe> @Sacarlson yes exactly
<sacarlson2> NuZe: has it worked before on other systems?
<trijntje_> After upgrading to 16.04 python depends on python-minimal (version 2.7.5-ubuntu3), but it wants to install 2.7.11. So it won't continue the upgrade and I'm stuck with a broken system. Any hints on how to solve this?
<NetworkFreak> cocks
<NetworkFreak> pussies
<trijntje_> it must be nice to have so much free time
<hina> :P
<haasn> Is Ubuntu planning on porting more of the /etc/init.d scripts to systemd .service files? I noticed many services are run through the init.d<->systemd bridge even where the upstream projects already contain systemd unit files
<gahan> k1l: thanks. it seems like `sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove systemd` will remove systemd and install upstart-sysv. am I likely to encounter problems? I looked at grub.cfg and it there isn't an option for upstart
<Jack078> Hi
<iamkiran> Hello world!
<iamkiran> I got a problem while start mysql in ubuntu. Here is the snippet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20021863/
<iamkiran> Anyone free to help.Thnx in advance
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: looks like you forgot your password
<anonymos> helllo world us ubuntu
<iamkiran> i am entering correct password
<iamkiran> sacarison2: i am entering root password
<sla3k> password is being used (using password: YES) but it is incorrect! maybe it's not for the user 'root'
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: root password of the system is not the same as root password of mysql
<anonymos> hello i hacking password unbuntu windows 7
<anonymos> password linux root pass"toor"/
<iamkiran> sacarison2: mysql password is same as my root password
<YankDownUnder> anonymos: Is there a problem you require assistance with?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: that my or my not be true depending on how you set it
<Si> hi
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: have you ever logged in on this mysql system before?
<iamkiran> sacarison2: Nope, I got this error after intalling it.
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: ok
<YankDownUnder> iamkiran: So you've just installed it - and that's that? Nothing more nothing less?
<iamkiran> yup I install it and then this error when try to logged in?
<YankDownUnder> iamkiran: Here's something to quickly read: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-linux-16-04/
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: I think the default root password for mysql is no password at all or blank
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: oh ya when you install it, it asks you what you want the password to be but if you just push ok the password is blank
<iamkiran> sacarison2: How can I change no password or blank?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: you first login with root and no password and then change it
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: other option is to uninstall it and install it again and this time be sure to remember what you set the password to be
<YankDownUnder> iamkiran: $ mysql -u root -p
<sacarlson2> ya like that
<YankDownUnder> iamkiran: Here's some GUI tools... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mysql-server-administration-tools.html
<iamkiran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20022873/   when trying to login using no password
<iamkiran> sacarison2: I have tried uninstall and again installing it multiple times.
<iamkiran> But does not work?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: then you do remember what you put in those boxes at install time?
<iamkiran> Ya, I remember it? It's the same password?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: and install went without error?
<iamkiran> sacarison2: I got no error while installing?
<iamkiran> I want to remove mysql completely from my computer and then re-install it?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: yes the username and password should match and you sure you used root as your username?
<iamkiran> But every time it uses cached version.
<mikatone> Hi need some help on how to flush ufw rules on a rescue mode VPS that outputs strange behavior after chroot the filesystem and ufw disable https://gist.github.com/anonymous/725af5cd0a70cb6b8c96d0cb856c7847
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: do apt-get purge mysql
<sacarlson2> it should get rid of the original passwords
<iamkiran> sacarison2: I am getting error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20023286/
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: sorry what is the package you installed
<sacarlson2> do it to that
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: I'm guessing  mysql-server  mysql-common
<sacarlson2> purge those
<iamkiran> ya mysql-server
<sacarlson2> yes that too
<sacarlson2> purge it
<Terrrrr> Hey, my password works to sign in to my xubuntu account, it also works to unlock my account if i lock it. However, the password doesnt work in terminal.... any ideaa?
<iamkiran> sacarison2: I have done: apt-get purge mysql-*
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: not wise to use *
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: it can cause major damage as we learned yestarday
<iamkiran> sacarison2: I think this should remove everything related to everything.
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: true but sometimes removes more than you know
<Mir4g3> Terrrrr: did you tried do login with the right mysql pass? Like "mysql -u root -p" and then type your password for mysql root user?
<Terrrrr> Ill try
<Terrrrr> I was just doing sudo apt-get update and obv it asked for pass
<Terrrrr> Restarted computer a few times, same thing
<iamkiran> sacarison2: After, do I have to run apt-get autoremove
<sacarlson2> ok
<Terrrrr> Ots a fresh install, cant even get mysql because apt-get requires password
<Terrrrr> Yet pass works to login,to comp account
<Terrrrr> Is my keyboard layout possobly screwed?
<sacarlson2> Terrrrr: caps lock maybe?
<Terrrrr> Nope this is weird
<Terrrrr> Im even copyong and pasting it from notepad
<Terrrrr> Is that eeven possible
<Terrrrr> Fresh installed. Logged in. Successfully ran "sudo ufw enable" with pass in terminal. Updated through Software Updator. Restarted computer, pass only works for logging into user accout. Pass does not work in terminal nor Software app. Pass basically only works to sign in, but nothing else while signed in.
<Tone> hi
<Terrrrr> Probably tenth linux install, first problem like this
<anonymos> hello
<mendji> hello
<YankDownUnder> Terrrrr: Bluetooth/wireless keyboard and mouse?
<Terrrrr> Both wired
<Terrrrr> Possibly keyboard layoiut?
<YankDownUnder> Terrrrr: Right oh. Just wondering. Because that is all very strange.
<Terrrrr> Yeah im stumped
<iamkiran> sacarison2: I have to reinstall mysql after that? But I think it will use cached version while installing?
<YankDownUnder> Terrrrr: That I'm not sure of - however, if you go into the control centre and double check, well, then you'll know, hmm?
<Terrrrr> Hmmmm
<trijntje_> After upgrading to 16.04 python depends on python-minimal (version 2.7.5-ubuntu3), but it wants to install 2.7.11. So it won't continue the upgrade and I'm stuck with a broken system. Any hints on how to solve this?
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I think reinstalling will install cached version.
<Terrrrr> YankDownUnder can you twll me your keyboard layout. Sertings, Keyboard, Layout
<YankDownUnder> Terrrrr: Mine is US
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: after purge it should require asking for the passwords again I would think
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: I assume you used apt-get purge
<iamkiran> sacalson2: Ya , I used apt-get purge
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: so did you try install it now?
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: It removed mysql.
<sacarlson2> well now install it
<minimec> trijntje_: Can you try to refresh the repository datase again? 'sudo apt-get update'...
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I am running 'apt-get upgrade'. Then, I will start installing.
<sacarlson2> oh bad move in my opinion
<sacarlson2> probly will take 10 hours
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I guess so,
<iamkiran> my bad
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: and if you didn't already notice 95% of the people in here are here after upgrade problems
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I run 'apt install mysql-server mysql-client'
<iamkiran> n is downloading
<Terrrrr> Yankdownunder maybe something to do with terminal encoding? Kinda a noob
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: It didn't asked to enter password or something
<Terrrrr> Looking at terminal tab
<yossarianuk> hi - this database breach - is it the login for https://login.ubuntu.com/ that has been hacked ?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: dam well hack it then.  there are ways to change the root password in mysql
<sacarlson2> I'll find the link
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: And same problem, as before
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: thnx man
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: mysqladmin password your-new-root-password
<yossarianuk> i.e - the forum that was hacked - should I change the login.ubuntu.com SSO login ?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: not sure we have to install that mysqladmin or not
<sacarlson2> opps wait that won't work
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I tried it before.
<trijntje_> minimec: It does look for xenial, but running sudo apt-get upgrade after gives the same dependency error
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: ok what did it do?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: sounds like it should work mysqladmin -u root password your-new-root-password
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: seems the app is already installed on my system
<minimec> trijntje_: Yeah. It seems that your 'python' package is still on trusty. I would try 'sudo apt-get install -reinstall python'. Next step would be to remove the python package from /var/cache/apt/archives.
<minimec> trijntje_: it's '--reinstall' not '-reninstall'. That should force the redownload of the package i think.
<iamkiran1> sacarlson2: I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20025925/
<Terrrrr> Sorry know i said this, gonna try one more time
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: oh it seems mysql server is not running
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: so we will have to restart it
<trijntje_> minimec: I've remove the entire cache, and I still get the same error
<Terrrrr> I just freshly installed and updated Xubuntu. I can log in log out, lock and unlock my account no problem with my password. BUT my password doesnt work for anything while logged in. Doesnt work for terminal nor the software center. But again, i can log in and out fine.
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: and you are on ubuntu version?
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: ok I am restart it
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<sacarlson2> ok
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: I think they changed restart at this point
<minimec> trijntje_: Hmm... Can I see your sources.list? 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit'
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I used sudo service mysql restart. But then run mysqladmin but nothing happen.
<trijntje_> minimec: I dont have pastebinit on that system. But it has sources for xenial and points to archive.ubuntu.com. It was pointing to a local mirror but I just changed that
<trijntje_> local mirror = for my country, not something on my LAN
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: and restart showed no errors?
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: no any error and no any output too
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: that's because they now use systemctl
<sacarlson2> in 16.04
<sacarlson2> I think
<minimec> trijntje_: 'dpkg -s python'? Did you put the python package on 'hold' in 14.04? What if we just downloaded 'python 2.7.11-1' and 'dpkg -i' it (just to make that update work)? It's not a 'good' solution but might work.
<oezsoy> hi im bored
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: might this work?  sudo systemctl enable mysql.service
<oezsoy> anybody try lubuntu
<oezsoy> ?
<sacarlson2> oezsoy: yes fine product
<oezsoy> im using xubuntu xfce
<oezsoy> whichone faster
<oezsoy> ?
<its100best> I love gnome 3.20
<oezsoy> xubuntu or lubuntu can anyone help me?
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I run that command and it says *Synchronizing state of mysql.service with SysV init with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install...
<iamkiran> Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable mysql
<iamkiran> *
<laserbeak4445> there both lightweight DE so there should not be a huge difference.
<oezsoy> thnks laserbeak
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: ok try login now or try sudo netstat -pant | grep mysql
<laserbeak4445> but Lubuntu is the lightest
<oezsoy> more than faster
<oezsoy> right?
<oezsoy> last question
<oezsoy> why firefox so bad?
<oezsoy> in linux
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: sudo netstat -pant | grep mysql
<iamkiran> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5524/mysqld
<trijntje_> minimec: dpkg -s shows python 2.7.5-ubuntu3
<rory> Begs the question really. You should be more specific oezsoy
<minimec> trijntje_: I remember something now. With 16.04 you should be able to install local packages with 'apt'. It will trigger the dependencies from the repo. So downloading and installing the xenial package should work.
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: cool then it is now running so can you now login?
<oezsoy> firefox too slow
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: or I should say change password
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: Can we change password using mysqladmin
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: this should now work: mysqladmin password your-new-root-password
<sacarlson2> yes
<trijntje_> minimec: manually installing python with dpkg -i gives a similar error, python pre-depends on python-minimal
<yossarianuk> laserbeak4445: bodhi is even more lightweight (and still a full desktop - unlike say openbox)
<minimec> trijntje_: so 'sudo apt install python_2.7.11-1_amd64.deb' in the folder where you downloaded the package should work.
<yossarianuk> oezsoy: its not bas in Linux, its bad in unity - fine in KDE for example
<yossarianuk> *bad*
<oezsoy> i have some problems  ihave ati hd 8250 graphic driver why ubuntu 16.04 cant support catalysis ?
<its100best> oezsoy, try '(Web) epiphany' I use it on Arch.
<oezsoy> thnx its100best
<oezsoy> i will try
<oezsoy> i can install ati drivers on ubuntu 14.04
<oezsoy> but icant install ubuntu 16.04
<trijntje_> minimec: sudo apt install also doesn't work, same dependency problem for ubuntu-minimal
<trijntje_> *python-minimal
<oezsoy> can anyone install ati graphic driver on ubuntu 16.04?
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I am getting the same error: mysqladmin -u root password 1234@Ktm
<iamkiran> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<iamkiran> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: take the @ out of your password
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: and this mysql server is local or remote?
<minimec> trijntje_: Wow... Hmmm.. ppa as are disabled during upgrade. So you should not have an activated ppa that blocks something, right? You don't have any packages on 'hold', right? Try 'sudo apt install --reinstall python-minimal python'. Somehow out of ideas...
<HoloIRCUser2> Bhagwaan kaise mileage?
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: mysql server is local
<test_> hi can anyone help me with wifite
<oezsoy> aranızda türk varmı hacılar
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: ok
<HoloIRCUser2> *milenge
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: and what happens without @ like mysqladmin -u rood password 1234
<HoloIRCUser2> Kisi ko Pta h?
<test_> hi plz im new and trying to get wifite to work
<minimec> trijntje_: maybe ad python2.7 to that --reinstall command...
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: mysqladmin -u root password 1234Ktm
<iamkiran> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<iamkiran> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<iamkiran> same error
<test_> is anyone there ?
<rory> hi test_ can you describe what you're trying to do and what's not working?
<HoloIRCUser2> Bhagwaan kaise milenge?
<HoloIRCUser2> Kisi.
<HoloIRCUser2> Kisi ko Pta h?
<test_> hi rory i can get wifite to run it scans the network and capturs the handshace then says no wps dic file found
<rory> HoloIRCUser2: try #ubuntu-in
<rory> test_: That sounds like it's expecting you to provide a wordlist file for dictionary attack.
<trijntje_> minimec: still no, I'm afraid. Maybe I should do a fresh install, I was hoping it just a matter of getting the right apt command
<test_> yes ive got thr rock you test
<test_> text
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: we are still running now : sudo netstat -pant | grep mysql  ;   I think we are
<rory> What is the exact error message test_ ?
<mcphail> iamkiran: is that even the correct syntax for the mysql command? I haven't used it in years, but that wouldn't have worked when I last tried
<test_> rory  no WPA dictionary found! use -dict <file> command-line argument
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: I ran it.
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: at this point you might try #mysql  as I'm out of idea why that won't work.  thing seemed to have changed in 16.04 that I have not seen
<mcphail> iamkiran: for example, you'd need "--password=password" or "-ppassword"
<rory> test_: Did you try specifying -dict /path/to/rockyou.txt ?
<test_> no how would i do that
<test_> its in my download folder
<rory> test_: What full command are you running please
<iamkiran> mcphail: what's the full command?
<rory> test_: -dic ~/Downloads/rockyou.txt
<test_> rory i run wifite as root do the scan and capture the handshake
<rory> test_: as an extra argument to what you're already running
<minimec> trijntje_: It should be like that. I would give it another chance here in the #room. By the way. I think pastebinit is now installed per default. I don't remember having it installed on the 16.04 installation and I have it. I would be interested in the error messages you get and the sources.list. Also you should have a new downloaded python and python 2.7 package in /var/cahe/apt. What versions are these?
<rory> test_: then it's -dic /home/your_username/Downloads/rockyou.txt
<mcphail> iamkiran: try "mysql -u root --password=yourpassword"
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: ok, I entereing in root mode.
<test_> command not found
<rory> test_: often, as in this case, the error message tells you exactly what to do, I can't really give any more precise instructions than what's already there
<test_> ok thank you very much rory
<minimec> trijntje_: We could also try to locally download the new version of 'python-minimal'
<rory> test_: What is the full command you're running please? Tat will include "wifite.py"
<mcphail> iamkiran: "man mysql" is _very_clear about the syntax
<sacarlson2> mcphail: it seems to me that mysqladmin won't even connect to his localhost,  I'm not sure why
<iamkiran> mcphail: mysql -u root --password=yourpassword is login command
<test_> i open termian type sudo -i to root then just type wifite and it opens
<rory> OK so instead of just typing "wifite"
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: oh so now you login ok?
<mcphail> iamkiran: aah - you're using mysqladmin?
<rory> you need to type "wifite -dict /home/your_username/Downloads/rockyou.txt"
<rory> or wherever rockyou.txt actually is
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: nope, not logged int
<iamkiran> in
<trijntje_> minimec: I've aready tried getting the latest python and python-minimal debs using wget, those dont install either :(. Ill trypastebinit soon, after its done running apt-get dist-upgrade
<iamkiran> mcphail: I want mysqladmin to change password of mysql.
<mcphail> iamkiran: how did you install mysqladmin?
<sacarlson2> mcphail yes were trying to reset iamkiran's  password for root with mysqladmin,
<iamkiran> mcphail: I think , mysqladmin is already installed.
<rory> It's not really for me to say, but frankly if you can't figure it out you probably don't deserve to get onto whatever wireless network you're trying to get into :D
<sacarlson2> mcphail: oh it might be from his old install before upgread for this mysqladmin
<rory> I have to work now afk
<sacarlson2> mcphail: as far as I can tell iamkiran's mysql server is running as we see the port active in netstat
<mcphail> iamkiran: and does your password have special characters?
<sacarlson2> mcphail: it seems he had an @ in his password
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: mysql server is running but don't have any idea why not login
<iamkiran> mcphail: ya , password contain special character
<mcphail> iamkiran: does mysqladmin --user=root password "my password with funny ch@racter$" work?
<tatertots> good morning everyone
<iamkiran> mcphail: mysqladmin --user=root password "1234@Ktm"
<iamkiran> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<iamkiran> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<iamkiran> It didn't work for me.
<Guest68185> sorry rory when i open wifite internet gopes off
<trijntje_> minimec: no pastebinit, maybebecause this was a 14.04 install. /var/cache/apt/archives has python 2.7.11-1
<minimec> trijntje_: Ok. did dist-upgrade do something?
<mcphail> iamkiran: and if you try with a password, ie. mysqladmin --user=root --password=existingpaswword password "jkhkhJK"?
<Guest68185> any one plz help me with wifite
<minimec> trijntje_: I found a forum thread treating a 16.04 python-minimal upgrade problem but with a different error. maybe still worth a read https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321861
<iamkiran> mcphail: mysqladmin --user=root password="1234@Ktm" password "1234Ktm"
<iamkiran> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<iamkiran> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<iamkiran> mcphai: I am getting this error.
<draco__> what is mysqladmin ? it shuould be mysql -u root -p
<tatertots> Guest68185 do you plan to change anything so when you run wifite your 'internet' doesn't go off?
<draco__> and don't time your pass in command!
<draco__> use -p and give it latter
<draco__> using pass in command saves it in logs
<minimec> trijntje_: What if we just purged python and then 'sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' or 'dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop'? Still better than a fresh installation.
<mcphail> iamkiran: no, that isn't what I asked you to type
<tatertots> or are you going to leave things the way they are ?
<Guest68185> tatertots i dont know how to do that i can run wifite get the handshake but no wpa dic file
<HerbY_NL2> Hello, I have a new installation of ubuntu gnome 16.04. When I press alt left or alt right my session is locked and I find myself on tty1. Google doesn't have the answer. Anyone here?
<iamkiran> mcphail: mysqladmin --user=root --password="1234@Ktm" password "1234Ktm"
<iamkiran> mysqladmin: [Warning] Using a password on the command line interface can be insecure.
<iamkiran> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<iamkiran> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<mcphail> iamkiran: ha! progress ;)
<mcphail> iamkiran: you may have mixed up your old and new passwords
<iamkiran> mcphail: ya, now getting 3 line error
<Guest68185> no WPA dictionary found! use -dict <file> command-line argument   with wifite >?
<iamkiran> mcphail: I try to completely uninstall mysql. I purge it.
<tatertots> Guest68185 have you had very much networking experience?
<mcphail> iamkiran: what is your existing password? is it 1234@Ktm or 1234Ktm?
<Guest68185> tatertots no im new to ubuntu
<iamkiran> mcphail: 1234@Ktm is the actual password
<tatertots> Guest68185 have you had very much networking experience?...Being new to ubuntu isn't what i asked...i know ccnp's that have never used ubuntu
<Guest68185> no networkin experiance no
<mcphail> iamkiran: OK, try mysqadmin --user=root -p password "mynewpassword"
<mcphail> *mysqladmin
<tatertots> ah i see
<iamkiran> mcphail: Nope, it didn't work.
<Guest68185> tatertots anty sduggestion
<iamkiran> mcphail: mysqladmin --user=root -p password "1234@Ktm"
<iamkiran> Enter password:
<iamkiran> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<iamkiran> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<mcphail> iamkiran: did you get a prompt for a password?
<iamkiran> mcphail: ya, i got prompt for password
<trijntje_> minimec: I cant purge anything either, dependency problems
<mcphail> iamkiran: and you're sure you have the correct password for root?
<tatertots> you mentioned losing connectivity when you ran a particular command...could you take a guess at why that happened? i'm going to refill my coffee while you think about that for a second
<iamkiran> mcphail: ya, i entered correct password
<mcphail> iamkiran: and "mysql -u root --password=yourpassword" allows you to log in?
<Guest68185> tatertos when i run wifite my wifi icon disapers and i have to restar my computer to get it on again
<computer1> people anyone knows how to use xmgrace? how can i draw a scatter plot?
<iamkiran> mcphail: mysql -u root --password='1234@Ktm'
<iamkiran> mysql: [Warning] Using a password on the command line interface can be insecure.
<iamkiran> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<minimec> trijntje_: Hmmm... You need some help from a 'master' here on #ubuntu. I think it's worth to investigate, because 'upgrade leading to a broken package system' is heavy. I mean it's the nightmare situation...
<trijntje_> minimec: So far, I've only had a 33% success rate with upgrading14.04 to 16.04 :)
<mcphail> iamkiran: ok, you're going to have to check the logs or your config. My guess is you've either set up the wrong password or you've configureed mysql in such a way as to deny logins
<roman> hi}
<iamkiran> mcphail: ok, I really appreaciate your help. Thnx
<tatertots> i'm back
<tatertots> Guest do you have a particular guide you are following?
<minimec> trijntje_: Yeah... I hear bad about 16.04 upgrades. I did a fresh install and did not touch any 14.04 installations for upgrade unitl now.
<Guest68185> https://www.blackmoreops.com/2014/03/27/cracking-wpa-wpa2-with-hashcat-kali-linux/2/
<minimec> @all we need some help by a 'package system master'. We have 14.04-16.04 upgrade situation where python is still on the 14.04 trusty version and breaks the package system. trijntje_ and me would be happy to get a hint.
<computer1> people anyone knows how to use xmgrace? how can i draw a scatter plot?
<mcphail> iamkiran: you can try resetting the root password, if you wish
<trijntje_> minimec: this time ligthdm crashed during the upgrade, I think thats why the upgrade halted half way and why it is in such a weird state
<trijntje_> minimec: more people should do iso image testing
<iamkiran> mcphail: I will try to reset password.
<minimec> trijntje_: more people should do 'do-release-upgrade' testing...
<mcphail> iamkiran: you need to shut down the mysql daemon then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-whateveryourversionnumbermaybe"
<acovrig> I have a fresh install of 16.04 server and get nothing on the display on boot unless I remove $vt_handoff from grub on boot, what is a good permanent solution for this? /etc/grub.d/10_linux?
<computer1> people anyone knows how to use xmgrace? how can i draw a scatter plot?
<iamkiran> mcphail: I recofigure, but after then when I try to login, it denied.
<Guest57443> hi, i'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. if in the software updater i select 'notify for any new version' i get a suggestion to upgrade to 15.10, if i select 'LTS only' no option is proposed.
<Guest57443> is there a way to upgrade directly to 16.04 ?
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | Guest57443
<ubottu> Guest57443: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Myrtti> Guest57443: wait a few more days, profit.
<Guest57443> thanks
<k1l> your only chance is to use the developer upgrade path if you want it now.
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: I think I found what was missing to recover root password here: https://www.howtoforge.com/setting-changing-resetting-mysql-root-passwords
<mcphail> iamkiran: well, you're getting well beyond my knowledge (or memory...) I'm afraid. I'd guess something is wrong in your configuration, but I don't know how to proceed from here. Rememebr to check the mysql logs under /var/log, where you may get a hint. I think you're going to have to ask in a mysql channel
<Guest68185> thank you tatertots il keep looking and trying
<mcphail> iamkiran: what was the exact command you entered for dpkg-reconfigure, by the way?
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: it requires shutting down mysql server then bringing up in safe mode with: mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables,  I haven't tested it but sounds it should work see link for details
<iamkiran> mcphail: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: that might also work
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: and maybe an easier solution that what I just sent you
<iamkiran> sacarkson2: I tried before, It no password column availble.
<mcphail> iamkiran: no, you need mysql-server-numericalversionnumber to work
<mcphail> iamkiran: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-" then press "tab" to see the options
<sacarlson2> mcphail: oh tab that might be what iamkiran was missing
<mcphail> iamkiran: if you select the correct thing, you will get a prompt to set up a password
<iamkiran> mcphail: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.7
<iamkiran> AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld at line 9: Could not open 'abstractions/mysql'
<iamkiran> Checking if update is needed.
<iamkiran> This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.12, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
<computer1> people anyone knows how to use xmgrace? how can i draw a scatter plot?
<iamkiran> mcphail: But still seems no working
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: so did you say you already tried this: mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables  with precursor of the above link?
<k1l> computer1: i guess the project got a howto or other documentation on their website
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: that is suposed to bring up mysql with no password for root
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: ya, I already tried that one.
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: ya but the problem come when setting new password for root user.
<sacarlson2> iamkiran: but at that time your using wird caricters
<mcphail> iamkiran: this time, I am completely out of ideas ;)
<computer1> k1l: i cannot find it, and i cannot find anything related to a scatter plot. been at it for 2 hours
<iamkiran> mcphail: ok, no problem.
<k1l> computer1: http://plasma-gate.weizmann.ac.il/Grace/doc/UsersGuide.html
<sacarlson2> mcphail: what do you think of the mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables  idea?
<ioria> !info grace
<ubottu> grace (source: grace): XY graphing and plotting tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.25-1build2 (xenial), package size 1291 kB, installed size 4033 kB
<iamkiran> mcphail: I really appreaciate your help.
<sacarlson2> mcphail: at this point he can't even login as root
<mcphail> sacarlson2: I'm afraid I don't knwo anything about that
<mcphail> sacarlson2: the dpkg-reconfigure thing always let me change root password in the past
<sacarlson2> nor do I just read the google link
<mcphail> iamkiran: good luck
<iamkiran> mcphail: thnx
<mcphail> sacarlson2: I'm always reticent to recommend anything I haven't tried myself
<computer1> k1l: i don't get it, they wrote scatter or line plot, are they assuming it is the same thing?
<sacarlson2> mcphail: oh ok ya I think it's always worked for me too.  maybe a change in 16.04
<b3h3m0th> what is the procedure for installing docker on ubuntu 16.04 Server
<b3h3m0th> ?
<sacarlson2> mcphail: ya and in this case It would require I bring down my site just to test it and I don't want to do that
<k1l> computer1: its just how the data is printed into the plot.
<iamkiran> sacarlson2: Thnx man, i really appreciate your help. I have to go now.
<computer1> k1l: i have a data set that i want to plot as just dots, no lines
<computer1> k1l: like this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/af/Scatter_diagram_for_quality_characteristic_XXX.svg/250px-Scatter_diagram_for_quality_characteristic_XXX.svg.png
<Jack078> Hi
<ducasse> trijntje_: still no luck? sorry, i've been afk.
<trijntje_> ducasse: no luck. And I dont think I've ever even installed something from outside the repo on this system
<ducasse> trijntje_: can you pastebin the output from a dist-upgrade for example? i'd like a closer look.
<trijntje_> ducasse: I dont have pastebinit, and I cant install it due to the dependency problem
<ducasse> trijntje_: oh, what fun :) ok, what did the manual install of python say?
<trijntje_> ducasse:$sudo apt-get dist-upgrade The following packages have unment dependencies:
<trijntje_> python: Depends: python-minimal (=2.7.5-5ubuntu3 but 2.7.11-1 is installed
<trijntje_> ducasse: maybe I should install the lower version of python minimal to try to resume the upgrade?
<ducasse> trijntje_: i'm not sure, looks like the upgrade left your system in a seriously broken state. you might want to consider if a fresh install is simply faster.
<trijntje_> ducasse: ducasse yeah, I'm running a backup of home now as well. dpkg -i older-python did resolve that dependecy issue, 7 more to go
<trijntje_> hmm, the rest of the errors are for dependencies that are not installable
<ducasse> trijntje_: you can keep manually installing packages, but that might simply reveal more problems.
<ducasse> trijntje_: i'm not sure you would end up with a consistent system in less time than a reinstall would take.
<trijntje_> ducasse: you're probably right, I'll just mess about untill the backup is done and reinstall anyways
<trijntje_> cant wait for snap packages ;)
<ducasse> trijntje_: you can use 'nc termbin.com 9999' instead of pastebinit so i can take a look, though.
<kylogger1234> online
<trijntje_> ducasse: I installed python-minimal2.7.5, used apt-mark to put it on hold, and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and its still running. So who knows
<trijntje_> minimec: ^^ fingers crossed
<ducasse> trijntje_: well, hope for the best :)
<ShotokanZH> hi evryone
<ShotokanZH> i installed i3 today (apt install i3) and tested it in xubuntu 16.04
<ShotokanZH> decided i didn't like it and went back to xfce
<ShotokanZH> >but
<minimec> trijntje_: ducasse: Yeah... fingers crossed... By the way. I have to note down that 'nc termbin.com 9999' command. It could 'save lifes'...
<computer1> k1l: like this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/af/Scatter_diagram_for_quality_characteristic_XXX.svg/250px-Scatter_diagram_for_quality_characteristic_XXX.svg.png
<test> wifite help plz
<ShotokanZH> now the sound indicator (the bar that appears when you raise-lower the volume) it's missing, and in it's place i now have a blue bar with written in: "Volume is at 10%"
<ducasse> trijntje_: yes, nc is installed by default. is it still running?
<ShotokanZH> phil, you should ask in #kalilinux or something like that
<phil1985> any one had wfite working
<ShotokanZH> phil1985, you need to have aircrack installed and working, and just launch wifite
<phil1985> thank you
<trijntje_> ducasse: yep, X crashed during the original upgrade, and I have no idea how far it got before that happened
<computer1> k1l_: i can't beleive it, i cannot find any information about a scatter plot in xmgrace, anywhere!! do you recommend a better program?
<phil1985> installing aircrack now
<louis_> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 and recently, my software updater fails to download the 112mb of updates I have to install. Is there any way to update my distro version through the terminal?
<ducasse> trijntje_: ouch. too bad the upgrade doesn't run in a screen session if you're not connected via ssh. run it in screen/tmux next time :)
<o> hi
<trijntje_> ducasse: yeah, I'll remember that. I guess it's just bad luck, I know I used to just play shooters while doing a dist upgrade without any problems. ubuntu ftw ;)
<ducasse> louis_: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<louis_> thanks
<ronal> buenas
<ronal> ubuntu en español?
<ducasse> trijntje_: these things happen, let's just hope you can fix it.
<ducasse> !es | ronal
<ubottu> ronal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ronal> #ubuntu-es
<ronal> #ubuntu-es
<Pici> ronal: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<ronal> Listo, gracias!
<ronal> Thanks!
<yanjb> ??
<ronal> nadie responde en ubuntu-es
<ronal> otra de habla hispana o latinoamericana?
<jelly> hi, do the webupd8 people have an irc channel someplace?  I think their apt repo is misconfigured, no "NotAutomatic: yes" in Release makes Update Manager try to upgrade all the packages it can from there
<jelly> this was observed on a xenial amd64 system.
<mchelen2> jelly: probably best to contact via email or twitter
<kyle__> How do you get network-manager NOT to try and connect to wifi on the login window?
<master3> testing 101
<kyle__> master3: what about testing?
<master3> my connection @kyle
<yossarianuk> kyle__: go to the profile
<ducasse> kyle__: 'nmcli set wlan0 autoconnect no' maybe?
<yossarianuk> kyle__: in tab 'general configuration' un-select  'automatically connect to this netowrk'
<yossarianuk> (my way was via the gui rather than cli)
<ducasse> yossarianuk: that will only work for that particular network
<kyle__> yossarianuk: A) this is the login window, there is no profile there.  B) there are open aps close to me that crop up and disappear all the time.  That would require me doing that every morning for whatever ones are new.
<kyle__> Sadly.
<ducasse> kyle__: did you try my suggestion?
<kyle__> ducasse: Must be a version differece.  It's complinianing about the syntax.
<x-fak> hi
<x-fak> https://bpaste.net/show/ffd514d026cc <-why sometimes updates needs to reboot and ask for it?
<master3> hi x-fak
<ducasse> kyle__: should be 'nmcli device set....', sorry
<kyle__> x-fak: Because sometimes they are kernel-level, or base library level, and sometimes they aren't.
<x-fak> can i get any more detail about the reason why i should reboot? Which update etc?
<ducasse> kyle__: (i don't use nm, just reading the docs)
<x-fak> kyle__ ok
<yossarianuk> x-fak: normally it would be a kernel/glibc/nvidia-driver update
<x-fak> yossarianuk , ok is there a way to know which update requires it on the command line?
<ducasse> x-fak: look at /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<ducasse> (iirc)
<yossarianuk> x-fak: good question - i'm unsure
<ronal> join #ubuntu-ve
<ronal> join #ubuntu-ar
<ronal> join #ubuntu-es
<ducasse> ronal: try /join ...
<x-fak> ducasse , thanks, on my system it's "network-manager"
<ronal> yae ducasse ////////
<ducasse> x-fak: in that case you could probably just restart that, but normally i would recommend rebooting when the system asks you to.
<kyle__> Ugh.  NetworkManager was such a horrible idea.
<x-fak> kyle__ , what do you mean?
<kyle__> Thanks ducasse and yossarianuk!  I can't actually modify the connections (with my level of skill with nmcli), but I can at least delete them.
<kyle__> x-fak: It's massively overcomplicated for no good reason.  Complications that arrise organically are one thing, they're good even. but complications in software that are just-because tend to be horrible.
<ducasse> kyle__: you could try wicd?
<kyle__> Managing all of your network settings in dbus and storing them in a DB are NOT good ideas.
<x-fak> network-manager is it a GUI application? Because i'm on a server
<kyle__> ducasse: I do that on my debian and other boxes.  I may start on this one.  I was trying to keep it pretty much stock since this is the one I use for work.
<x-fak> i'll just remove this dumb application then
<ducasse> kyle__: yes, but nm is ritually unclean.
<ducasse> (i shouldn't have said that, apologies)
<kyle__> x-fak: It's got two halves.  A back-end that you can somewhat configure using their command, and a front-end GUI.  All of the graphical/desktop variants of ubuntu, and Fedora for that matter, use it for GUI integration/ease-of-use
<kyle__> ducasse: Yeah.
<kyle__> x-fak: Don't remove it until you've really delved deep into the networking & why you would want it or not.  It's fun to willy-nilly change things, but if the box is for work... things can get dicey really quickly.
<x-fak> kyle__ i guess i dont need this at all if i'm using this ubuntu as a server?
<kyle__> x-fak: That's generally my opinon, but change things at your own risk.  Also, if you're on wireless, get comfortable with a non-network-manager /etc/network/interfaces.d/ config before removing it.
<x-fak> kyle__ i'm on wired ethernet on this server
<kyle__> Mkay.  THen you're probably fine removing it.
<x-fak> kyle__ ok the config of thet network is done by flat config file into /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<kyle__> x-fak: On server I don't believe it even activates/turns on unless you install some specific meta-packages.
<master3> #quit
<kyle__> master3: Use a forward slash, not a #.  /quit
<master3> #quit
<x-fak> kyle__ i've installed some bullshit package for window manager, because i've tried to use interactive logon on this machine
<ducasse> x-fak: if an interface is managed by /e/n/i, then nm doesn't touch it unless explicitly told to.
<kyle__> x-fak: Ahh.  THen maybe.
<trijntje_> ducasse: sudo apt-get check gives no errors, I'm going to try to un-pin python-minimal and update that one as well
<x-fak> ducasse , touch what? what is  /e/n/i ?
<Pici> x-fak: /etc/network/interfaces
<ducasse> trijntje_: wow! \o/ :)
<x-fak> Pici oh, ok
<trijntje_> ducasse, minimec : I've got my GUI back after a reboot. In the end, I had to download the old version of python-minimal, pin it using apt-mark hold, resume the upgrade, and then un-hold python-minimal and upgrade again ;)
<trijntje_> thanks for your help
<minimec> trijntje_: nice ;)
<ducasse> trijntje_: great! glad you fixed it :)
<Laurenceb> hi, how do I fix this bluetooth error?
<Laurenceb>  Can't create RFCOMM TTY: Address already in use
<beckettj> exit
<asgharpolo> hi
<asgharpolo> i am from iran and i cant download http://dl-ssl.google.com/android/repository/sysimg_x86_64-23_r03.zip with tor too, can you help me>
<asgharpolo> ?
<ioria> asgharpolo,     http://mirrors.neusoft.edu.cn/android/repository/sys-img/android/
<sruli> how can i login with tty but NOT mount ecryptfs?
<rach24py> can some one recommend a good ubuntu server hosting  service?
<bumblefuzz> hi, I'm looking for an Ubuntu minimal ISO that isn't a netinstall. The ~40MB iso I've been able to find requires an internet connection to install. Is there an available Ubuntu ISO that has the absolute minimum number of packages installed?
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, no.
<bumblefuzz> fantastic
<OerHeks> the smallest iso needs a dvd or 2 gb usb
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I don't know why on ubuntu my wireless connection fails and wireless card fails to detect the wireless network although it's confirmed available by other connected devices! sometimes it returns to normal using nmcli networking off|on , other times I have to restart the PC
<sarkis> sounds like driver issue
<davido_> you have to restart the pc? Or can you just restart the network-manager service?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I've logged lspci and dmesg before and after restart and both are identical
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> lsmod is different but I'm not sure what is what
<alexarnaud> Dear all, I'm a blind person and I want to synchronize my iPhone with a Linux computer. Does someone of you have experience about that ?
<alexarnaud> I've tried with Ubuntu 16.04 but the only result I have obtained was "The location could not be displayed" (in nautilus)
<ducasse> bumblefuzz: try the server image, but it depends on what your definition of 'minimal' is.
<ducasse> bumblefuzz: it will fit on a cd, though.
<tatertots> Dear alexarnaud, by synchronize do you mean sync in the same context as apple does in the following article https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204599
<xangua> alexarnaud: sync in what sense? You can get files and send, probably sync your music at most, Apple just doesn't like to get along
<alexarnaud> tatertots, xanguaI meen syn photos, music and videos
<alexarnaud> * I mean sync photos, videos and musics
<ducasse> alexarnaud: i don't think that is doable.
<alexarnaud> ducasse: It seems that it was or it is : http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<ducasse> alexarnaud: maybe music, but i doubt videos and photos. ios is very closed. libimobiledevice breaks often when ios is upgraded.
<tatertots> Dear alexarnaud that would be 'Photos synced from a computer*' which is the 4th media type from the top on the article https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204599
<xangua> alexarnaud: Ubuntu already comes with libimobiledevice, since 10.04, and every major iOS update it will break
<ducasse> alexarnaud: in practise it doesn't work well. i gave away my ipad and bought an android device, which works much better.
<alexarnaud> xangua: As I understand the avaiable release on 16.04 should again support iOs 9.3
<tatertots> Dear alexarnaud the type of sync you are wanting to do requires your iphone and itunes
<tatertots> this type of sync requires you stay in apples ecosphere...software ecosphere
<xangua> alexarnaud: and support should break again with an iOS update, it's been like that since 2010
<alexarnaud> ducasse: hmm, it seems you are right but it's not for me, it's for other users. Lots of blind persons have an iPhone because is better accessible for them than an Android device.
<ducasse> alexarnaud: all i'm saying is that you will quickly become frustrated with it, as it doesn't work well for long.
<tatertots> once you leave apple's software ecosphere things don't work the convenient, cute, fun, and easy way they are intended and designed by apple to work, outside of their software ecosphere
<ducasse> alexarnaud: sorry, but that's just the truth.
<tatertots> if you want convenient, cute, fun and easy it's best to stay inside of apples software ecosphere
<alexarnaud> ducasse: OK, I think it's more safe for an iPhone user to stay on Windows.
<ducasse> alexarnaud: it will be _hell_ for an inexperienced user, imo, as they will frequently face long, opaque error messages when it worked yesterday.
<tatertots> maybe one day apple will make a official itunes for Linux...........hahahaha...that has as about the same odds of happening as winning the lotto
<xangua> Better odds at lottery
<ducasse> +1
<tatertots> i got a little laugh out of even typing that
<jstein> Hi, I wanted to upgrade an ubuntu system with separate partitions for / and /home. The old system had onle one user (id=1000) alice. I reinstalled from boot dvd, formatted / and defined the /home mountpoint in the menu. I have added a new user bob who got user ID 1001. I changed userid's in the passwd file and did an chmod bob:bob on bobs home and bobs ecrypt folder, same for alice. Now I can login as bob, but alice can not decrypt her old ecrypt
<jstein> home.
<jstein> What are the right user rights for /home/.ecryptfs ?
<hermes> hi ppl
<tatertots> jstein was it your intention to make it difficult for alice to get to her files/folders ?
<jstein> tatertots: of course not. Afterwards I see things did not work as expected...
<jstein> I do not understand, why the system can mount bob 's home automatic, but not alice 's
<kyle__> jstein: Probably eve.
<kyle__> Or maybe Mal is involved.
<hermes> can I remove windows10 from a laptop and install ubuntu permanently?
<nv_> Hi. Anyone know how why I can boot gparted 64bit live cd, but I am unable to boot Ubuntu64bit made with unetbootin? I had windows 10 installed on a new pc, I of course deleted the partition and now have a tough time installing my lovely ubuntu. Thanks.
<ProficientWombat> Yes, you can, hermes. What version of Ubuntu do you plan on installing?
<ProficientWombat> nv_, is it throwing up any errors?
<nv_> The latest stable version 64bit.
<ProficientWombat> Is it displaying any errors, nv_?
<anonymos> help me
<nv_> It just says no bootable cd, except when I use gparted.  I downloaded the iso several times and it works on my other pc. THis new one had uefi not old bios. I suspect I messed up something there.
<akash_> Hey folks
<nv_> Thanks anonymos
<GuidovanPossum> hi, just checking I thought today was the release of the LTS update from 14.04 -> 16.04 since it's 3 months after the April 19th launch?
<Pici> GuidovanPossum: its the 21st
<GuidovanPossum> ok thanks!
<Pici> GuidovanPossum: also, nice nick.
<ProficientWombat> nv_, perhaps it was a problem with unetbootin. maybe you could try re-installing it?
<anonymos> salut terminal ubunt apt-update
<akash_> I  tried to update my linux distro using apt-get update. But it is showing some error that - failed to get files, ignored files
<nv_> I will try it a few more times. I have done it a couple of times, with both gparted and ubuntu, but only gparted works every time.
<akash_> Also issue with mysql, not getting installed due to it
<ProficientWombat> @nv_ Oh okay, I see. Alright, well best of luck to ya, then
<nv_> Thank you.
<cisco909> hi
<anonymos> cisco 909
<bumblefuzz> what packages are in the ubuntu server install that aren't in an ubuntu desktop install?
<anonymos> mm
<deepend> hey having trouble enabling a fourth monitor?
<deepend> two graphics cards, four plugged in
<deepend> can only get three to work at a time
<anonymos> je suis la pour
<ProficientWombat> @deepend what is the 4th monitor doing?
<anonymos> vous
<Pici> !fr| anonymos
<ubottu> anonymos: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<deepend> ProficientWombat: blank/black. when i try to enable it fails to apply config
<anonymos> removed icloud bypass
<ProficientWombat> deepend: open the Terminal and run xrandr. what does it output?
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, the package tasksel i guess, that starts the text installer for server apps
<Pici> bumblefuzz: not much.
<deepend> ProficientWombat: just without any args?
<bumblefuzz> Pici there's a package called not much?
<ProficientWombat> deepend: yup, it should list all the connected monitors
<ProficientWombat> deepend: unless I'm wrong. :P
<Pici> bumblefuzz: This is from a 14.04 server, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20050506/  , thats a comparison of the server and ubuntu-desktop tasks.
<deepend> k, lemme give that a shot. thanks ProficientWombat
<fugtod> i am connected to the wifi but not the internet. google doesn't load in firefox. what can i try?
<ProficientWombat> yup, no problem
<Pici> bumblefuzz: so that doesn't include picking lamp-server or email-server at server install.
<Pici> bumblefuzz: it was a diff of tasksel --task-packages ubuntu-desktop and tasksel --task-packages server
<fugtod> anyone?
<deepend> ProficientWombat: https://bpaste.net/show/5b0bf647a7a8
<deepend> looks like it says disconnected?
<bumblefuzz> Pici great, so are any of those tasks essential after install?
<bumblefuzz> in other words, can I safely remove them from a server install?
<bumblefuzz> and then install ubuntu desktop to make it a seamless server > desktop transition?
<Pici> bumblefuzz: The other tasks in tasksel? Only if you intend to continue running a web/email server, etc.  (also don't uninstall tasks, use apt directly)
<Pici> bumblefuzz: and these packages I listed are all small and unintrusive, I wouldn't bother removing them from an install if I was trying to turn it into a desktop.
<fugtod> is anyone going to help me
<deepend> fugtod: this is the internet?
<ProficientWombat> deepend: hm, I'm not sure. Here are some links that may help, though: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30677684/ubuntu-xrandr-shows-hdmi-output-as-disconnected-when-it-is-connected
<deepend> I haven't installed nvidia drivers yet, wonder if that would make a difference?
<ProficientWombat> deepend: Ah yes, it very well may.
<niko988> Hello
<deepend> i'll give that a try
<ProficientWombat> ok, hope it works!
<fugtod> on my other device, deepend
<fugtod> asus chromebox running ubuntu 14.04 lts
<deepend> fugtod: and you're on the same network?
<ProficientWombat> sorry I wasn't more help, @deepend, haha
<deepend> no worries ProficientWombat
<fugtod> yes
<deepend> can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<zamanf> silence
<meshuggah_> is ubuntu lacking privacy support?
<Pici> meshuggah_: in what context?
<fugtod> no
<meshuggah_> dunno i go to the settings, there is security^privacy with everything set to enabled by default
<niko988> I have a server with a static IP and a TLD. For my home network i always used DynDns (now dyn.com) with my Router to update there another TLD with my dynamic IP. So if I understood everything right DynDns is a normal DNS-Server with the ability to change the destination IP Adress of the Domain (or Subdomain)... Is it possible (or does it makes sence) to run a "dyndns-Server Script" on my own
<niko988> Ubuntu machine? I don't want to have two seperate domains, and DynDns is a little bit expensive...
<meshuggah_> and not long ago there was a scandal about ubuntu spying us and putting ads about what we do
<meshuggah_> did that changed?
<k1l> meshuggah_: as you already said you can set the settings to your needs.
<meshuggah_> k1l, yeah, but 90% of people wont check this, as ubuntu is made for new people trying linux
<OerHeks> meshuggah_, 90% is what you think
<OerHeks> but that is oke :-)
<meshuggah_> OerHeks, why would veteran use ubuntu?
<k1l> meshuggah_: this is a technical support channel. do you have any technical support issue?
<meshuggah_> btw, i installed it, dont take me wrong
<meshuggah_> k1l, i got unity installed, i hate it, how do i change it for a real desktop environment?
<meshuggah_> i cant even find the system settings
<meshuggah_> they tried so much to make it easier, it is barely useable
<ducasse> meshuggah_: you can drop the attitude if you want help. which desktop do you want?
<k1l> meshuggah_: ubuntu ships a lot of other desktop enviroments. just install one you like, logout and choose the other desktop on login page. no need to make a drama out of it
<meshuggah_> :)
<meshuggah_> i would like a list
<meshuggah_> i like to try new things
<meshuggah_> yeah, maybe gnome3, to see how it progressed
<k1l> apt search desktop
<meshuggah_> great, thank you
<meshuggah_> it is only apt, not apt-get?
<Pici> k1l: thats a ridiculously long and mostly irrelevent list.
<k1l> yeah. meshuggah_ can search for "desktop environment" which will shorten it a bit. but i think he will figure out how to use the search
<meshuggah_> last time i used ubuntu, it was 8.10 version, things changed a bit :)
<tominator> Hello All, quick question about Kernals, can I install a 32bit kernal on a 64 bit linux distro for backwards compatibility?
<asdf-> i screwed up a partition table, ran out of space on the disk and created an image of the partition with dd and backed up the image.... what is the best way to recover the files?
<xangua> meshuggah_: no, backward compatibility of what?
<Pici> meshuggah_: this looks relevant fwiw: http://alternativeto.net/software/unity-1/?platform=linux
<k1l> tominator: for what exactly? ubuntu is multiarch
<meshuggah_> xangua, i dont understand what you mean with backward compatibility
<meshuggah_> pici, thank i am checking it right now
<tominator> Well, I have linux on a little harddrive that I put from computer to computer when needed, and I was wondering if I can use it on a 32bit computer
<meshuggah_> tominator, is it a 32 bits or 64 bits lunix?
<tominator> 64 bit
<tominator> I know normally that It is not backwards compatible
<k1l> tominator: you cant switch the architetcure with an install like that
<k1l> tominator: and what specific is 32bit only on your hardware?
<meshuggah_> i may try LXQt, or lxde or gnome3, why not all 3
<ducasse> tominator: a 32-bit install will run on a 64-bit machine, but not the other way around.
<mustmodify> I was just reading the documentation for NTP. If I sudo apt-get install ntp, do I need to set up a cron job to execute it? My impression is that I don't need to do anything... that it will automagically keep the clock in sync.
<tominator> That's what I thought, I was just wondering if a different kernal might change that
<xangua> tominator: no, you can't use a 64 bit OS on 32 bit only hardware
<ducasse> tominator: a 32-bit kernel (not kernal) won't run 64-bit binaries.
<meshuggah_> am i right to think ubuntu doesnt install proprietary nvidia driver by default?
<k1l> meshuggah_: yes
<tominator> Alrighty, cool. Thank you for the help
<meshuggah_> the one who wanted to rescue data, i would try with testdisk
<meshuggah_> a bit complicated but works well
<tominator> Hah, I just threw Lubuntu onto an old mac XD
<ducasse> mustmodify: you don't need to do anything, no. it runs when installed.
<tominator> Oh, last question, can i set an iso image as an option for linux boot? The same way that memtest or the various version are installed
<mustmodify> ducasse: thanks for the confirmation.
<meshuggah_> i think you can, but how i dunno, tominator
<k1l> tominator: grub can boot isos. yes
<meshuggah_> i return at work, thank everyone for your helps
<tominator> alrighty, I'll do some googling
<meshuggah_> oh, if i let ubuntu opened but me afk, will screen lock in like 5 minutes?
<OerHeks>  !isoboot
<tominator> Awesome, thanks
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<asgharpolo> hello shit guys
<meshuggah_> meshuggah_, after 5 minutes by default
<meshuggah_> bye bye virtual people
<asgharpolo> i got http://mirrors.neusoft.edu.cn/android/repository/sys-img/android/sysimg_x86_64-23_r08.zip from you guys and i lost my bandwidth
<asgharpolo> whats going on ?
<k1l> asgharpolo: this is the ubuntu support channel. not the android one
<asgharpolo> i live at iran i am going to download this link (https://dl.google.com/service/prod_unavailable.html) can someone put this link for me in a mirror please?
<ducasse> asgharpolo: Not Our Problem™
<k1l> !ot | asgharpolo
<ubottu> asgharpolo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asgharpolo> are you a human also or not?
<Pici> asgharpolo: consider asking #android for mirrors
<k1l> asgharpolo: its enough now. you insulted the users when entering this channel. than only talk offtopic. no need to make any more drama now
<bhavesh> any idea how can I get vHost for freenode to hide my IP?
<tonyyarusso> !cloak | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: cloak is To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your laundpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<bhavesh> thanks tonyyarusso
<Dus10-Ubuntu> #WS-Offtopic
<lukkas> hello
<lukkas> \quit
<lukkas> \exit
<deepend> /quit
<dracuts> Updating an old Ubuntu server via 'dpkg -i linux-headers-3.19.8* linux-image-3.19.8*' - The thing that bothers ,e is that it automatically generates a new grub.cnf with the new kernel. How can I skip that step? I want grub.cnf untouched
<nacc> dracuts: so you want to install a new kernel but don't want it to be listed in grub?
<nacc> dracuts: also, why are you updateing an old server via dpkg?
<dracuts> nacc: yes and seems easier to get exactly what I want
<tgm4883> dracuts: out of curiosity, why don't you want it to touch grub.cnf?
<nacc> dracuts: well, the packages (linux-image in particular) will regenerate grub.cfg; I guess you could pass --no-triggers to dpkg, but that seems awfully risky if you don't know what you're doing.
<tgm4883> I'd bet there is a better way to accomplish what he's trying to do
<dracuts> nacc: what's my alternatives to install it? I need the kernel installed and that's it
<nacc> dracuts: why do you need the kernel installed if you're not going to boot to it?
<nacc> dracuts: sorry, just trying to get context
<dracuts> nacc: This is a customer's server, we will boot it but want to see if certain modules are in it. It's basically a machine for testing
<nacc> dracuts: use apt-file ?
<nacc> dracuts: rahter than installing it
<nacc> dracuts: or if you have the .deb, i think you can list its contents
<dracuts> nacc: I also want to 'dracut' out of it and make a new initrd
<dracuts> nacc: let me try no-triggers
<nacc> dracuts: well, you can always make a new initrd after you install the package
<nacc> dracuts: also, dracut is a ... fedora-ism?
<mustmodify> any big preferences between using UFW vs the IPtables interface? My understanding is that UFW is just a simpler interface for iptables... but I'm doing some port forwarding and that line seems blurry.
<ducasse> mustmodify: ufw is just a frontend, if you want to do more complicated stuff but still want a frontend, look at ferm.
<dracuts> nacc: mkinird is dracut, and I want to make a new initrd, that's why I installed it, but I don't want it to boot to it automatically
<nacc> dracuts: ubuntu uses mkinitramfs (iirc) and/or update-initramfs. But in any case, installing a kernel, on a well-configured host (which it seems like you want) wouldn't change the default kernel (unless you left it at the default grub settings)
<dracuts> nacc: If /etc/default/grub DEFAULT option != 0 ..
<nacc> dracuts: if you've already edited /etc/default/grub, you could either make it 'saved' and use that feature, or update that saved index
<icew> vish
<lapideviridi> If I'd want to check weather the Lenovo Ideapad 100S 14" is compatible with ubuntu or not, sould I have to check all of the hardware components induvidually?
<dracuts> nacc: --no-triggers does not work. menu.1st (old ubuntu) is still changed
<nacc> dracuts: how old is old in this case?
<dracuts> ubuntu 12.04.04 lts
<zh1> anything better then bleachbit on ubuntu?
<nacc> dracuts: hrm, it is supposed to not run the triggers; sorry not sure what else to suggest
<d3ad7rack> hi all
<k1l> zh1: why need bleachbit at all?
<k1l> zh1: such "cleaners" are known to remove wrong files and make systems unusable.
<d3ad7rack> got a little bit of an issue that I'm not sure what caused it.... I did a fresh install of 16.04 and LAMP; now when I go to localhost to test out the connection I am getting a wifi-lock login screen. Anyone else had something similar happen?
<zh1> k1l, yep, but my friend only knows how to use GUI stuff
<k1l> zh1: so what does he want to do?
<zh1> k1l, system clean on any junk ubuntu can have
<ducasse> zh1: he needs to understand the system to do that properly.
<k1l> i know people are trained by using windows for the need to clean their systems. but that is not an issue on ubuntu. is there a special issue?
<zh1> for example duplicates
<zh1> temp files
<tgm4883> zh1: duplicates of what?
<zh1> any duplicate files
<tgm4883> zh1: this all seems like windows nonsense
<zh1> most of the times can download stuff twice or more
<tgm4883> zh1: I'm sure there is an app that will scan your home directory and find duplicates, but I'm not aware of it's name
<k1l> fdupes
<zh1> tgm4883, fdupes yes
<ikonia> why would there be duplicate files
<ducasse> i know rdfind can, but not any gui tools
<k1l> but there was a gui one too
<k1l> fslint iirc
<ikonia> why would there be "a mess" left by ubuntu
<tgm4883> ikonia: welcome to the discussion ;)
<ducasse> ikonia: i think he means by the user :)
<k1l> but i see it as a witchhunt. but the users are trained to do that by windows.
<ikonia> if you can't clean up after yourself, how can you trust an app to do it blindly
<zh1> ikonia, my friend can mess any pc
<ikonia> ok - so using an application blindly to fix that will most likley cause problems
<ikonia> more so if it's him running it
<tgm4883> zh1: TBF, downloading something multiple times won't mess up a PC
<ikonia> just clear the downloads directory
<zh1> tgm4883, but wastes space
<tgm4883> zh1: honestly, so?
<ralarX> when I play audio with audacious, sometimes the playback gets stuck in some short piece that it repeats endlessly. When I then hit the mouse a little bit,it plays normally?
<OerHeks> zh1, so your issue is your friend, not ubuntu?
<tgm4883> zh1: I mean, if it's really an issue, you could easily script something to check a few directories for duplicates
<OerHeks> give him a guest account :-)
<tgm4883> Or just stick "fdupes -A -r -d -N ~/" in a cron job
<tgm4883> could add a -q in there to hide the output
<zamanf> η
<zamanf> live version?
<zamanf> is there a live version?
<ducasse> zamanf: just choose 'try ubuntu' when booting the installer
<zh1> OerHeks, at a certain level yes
<matzie> Looking for help with ubuntu-fan networking, anyone familiar?
<MonkeyDust> matzie  ask your question and wait
<matzie> when create a fan network with fanctl <opts> - - dhcp , is there any way to pass extra args to the dnsmasq instance that is launched?
<aliens_> !status
<ducasse> matzie: you might have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<aliens_> checker ?
<zh1> tgm4883, -A and -N, what would they doo, cant seen them listed here on man
<matzie> @ducasse cheers
<zh1> tgm4883, just -A, found -N
<tgm4883> run fdupes with -h and it will tell yu
<aliens_> checker?
<tgm4883> zh1: if I was going to cron that for someone, I'd probably limit it to the ~/Downloads folder
<zh1> tgm4883, ok
<tgm4883> but ~/ should* be fine with those flags
<OerHeks> aliens_, is that an ubuntu support question?
<timyp> what does the output of my bash script show ’ between folders ? this is throwing of my script and causing folders and commands within the script not to run correctly, during a cronjob. Running the script manually works as expected.
<sipajaus> can someone help me with GPA on Xubuntu?
<sipajaus> I can't find any documentation or answers on google...
<rypervenche> timyp: What is your script doing?
<timyp> cd to a folder and running the rm command
<timyp> one sec I'll paste it
<jerichowasahoax> Does $(apt list) only list packages that are installed
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: you can pass options (--installed, --upgradeable, --all-versions, cf. `man apt`)
<tgm4883> ok
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: Perfect, thank you
<timyp> rm /var/vmail/vmail1/ypcr.com/y/p/c/ypcrvoicemail-2016.07.06.19.34.24/Maildir/cur/*
<timyp> when the cronjob emails me the output rm: cannot remove ‘/var/vmail/vmail1/ypcr.com/y/p/c/ypcrvoicemail-2016.07.06.19.34.24/Maildir/cur/*’: No such file or directory
<rypervenche> jerichowasahoax: By default, all availble, I believe.
<timyp> and if I run the script manually it does its job without issue rypervenche
<jerichowasahoax> While I'm here, is there a "more correct" way of determining if I have a package installed than $(apt list --installed foo)?
<rypervenche> timyp: Is your script a bash script?
<rypervenche> timyp: I would use a find command with -delete, personally
<timyp> yes its a bash script, I have tried rewriting it to do the same thing and still this happens
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: `apt-cache policy` maybe more useful (as it will also tellyou what version si installed) ... but what you are doing is probaby fine, if it's just a "installed?" check you want
<timyp> originally I had the bash script cd to the folder and run rm * but same thing happens
<rypervenche> timyp: Sounds like it may be a file name causing the issue?
<timyp> file and folder names are posix compliant how so?
<ich_dien> So I noticed today that I was getting some rogue connections when checking netstat output
<ich_dien> there was even connections to amazon and microsoft!!
<rypervenche> timyp: Then it could be the environment in which cron runs.
<timyp> I was thinking that but other scripts manually backup scripts that tar folders and run rsync works okay even with the same folder
<ich_dien> Is there a way I can find out what program may be phoning home??
<timyp> manually=mainly
<timyp> under cron
<ich_dien> Also (best way) how to make it stop?
<OerHeks> ich_dien, ubuntu does not phone-home .. i doubt there are rogue ms and amazon connections
<timyp> ich_dien use something like openDNS so you can see the phone homes and the domain names might help you figure it out
<ich_dien> I'm using elementary btw
<Pici> ich_dien: the -p argument to netstat will tell you what process is causing the connection. You may need to use sudo if your user doesn't own the processes.
<DArqueBishop> The -p parameter works on ss as well.
<ducasse> ich_dien: then ask in their support channel/forums.
<ich_dien> netstat just gives me way too much info. I'm new to this, should I only be concerned with tcp and udp traffic?
<timyp> rogue ms and amazon connections maybe caused by firefox plugins
<ich_dien> what about unix?
<timyp> what about unix?
<ich_dien> timyp, that's an interesting point.
<timyp> I've seen it a lot with windows environments you look at proxy logs and the bing toolbar will call home 5000000 times per computer
<ich_dien> timyp, I'm refering to netstat output's first column
<ducasse> ich_dien: you're still in the wrong channel.
<mcphail> ich_dien: a unix socket is an "internal" conenction between processes, rather than an internet connection
<timyp> but if internet traffic does not go to the proxy and you are not comfortable with the command lines you can pin point the connections with  openDNS
<ich_dien> timyp, yeah if this was Windows I wouldn't be surprised but ubuntu has always been pretty clean when I check connections
<ich_dien> how to use openDNS in this context?
<Pici> (no idea)
<timyp> read about it opendns.com or if you post the output of the netstat commands on paste bin someone here might be able to help you sort through it and find it
<timyp> Does those new search filters require amazon connection to show you garbage ads when just trying to search for shit on your hard drive?
<asad0x> hi
<timyp> doesn't *
<Pici> timyp: no
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys I keep getting this hangup when I try to download anything or update. Where I have to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then it tries to download the flashplugin-installer
<amazoniantoad> But then it just hangs
<timyp> oh
<amazoniantoad> Can someone please help me?
<Pici> as far as my understanding goes, that was disabled.
<timyp> amaoniantoad flush plugin for what browser?
<amazoniantoad> timyp, I assume firefox
<rajivmars> how to update the "qt" version in kubuntu 16.04?
<timyp> doesn't firefox and chrome now maintain there own flush packages?
<amazoniantoad> timyp, it wont stop. I can't download without it trying to do this first
<amazoniantoad> timyp, I'm just telling you what I'm seeing
<ich_dien> ducasse, who's support forum?
<timyp> so it this time you keep seeing it download?
<timyp> at this time*
<amazoniantoad> timyp, it's not downloading though. It just hangs with, "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20160712.1.orig.tar.gz
<amazoniantoad> "
<timyp> control + c ? does that stop it?
<ducasse> ich_dien: elementary's?
<amazoniantoad> timyp, yes. But then I get locked out of root
<timyp> damn
<amazoniantoad> timyp, it just installed it
<amazoniantoad> omg...I have been dealing with this for an hour and it just started working...
<ich_dien> ducasse, okay I will try them
<timyp> okay to avoide it anytime you run an update you might want to remove it from your repository list
<timyp> I really don't think you need am extra flash package if you are running firefox
<ducasse> ich_dien: we have *no* idea what they have changed, so we don't support it.
<timyp> might be something wrong with the repo
<timyp> if you run wget http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20160712.1.orig.tar.gz is it still slow?
<ducasse> timyp: if you want to use flash in firefox you need a plugin.
<timyp> it downloaded in about 7 seconds for me
<timyp> than use chrome
<mcfdez87> Hello. I have a laptop and misteriosly my wirelles connection not works. I typed a ifconfig in the terminal and I not see the wlan interface. What can I do?
<timyp> flash really needs to be phased out in favor of html5. It's a mess
<timyp> mcfdez87 boot to the ubunut live cd and see if the wifi driver works there
<ich_dien> timyp, It's totally firefox doing god knows what
<timyp> mcgdez87 check this out https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<timyp> the fix is documented for 12.04 but give it a go
<timyp> I mean mcfdez87 ^^^^
<mcfdez87> timyp, I'm trying
<timyp> good luck!
<ich_dien> Is there a way to limit (what) how many ports programs have access to??
<micah__> hey there, I tried the OEM install for 16.04 and it seems to be taking much longer than the normal install.  It's been going for a while now executing dpkg-deb to archive packages.  Is that something unique to the OEM install?
<ducasse> mcfdez87: check if you do have a broadcom wifi chip first, or that thread will be useless to you.
<ich_dien> that a non-exp can do
<micah__> it says "dpkg-deb: building package *** into ./***"
<DexterF> hi
<micah__> hmm, maybe the OEM install isn't actually installing ubuntu, but installing some kind of ubuntu installer onto the disk...
<micah__> then when I reboot, it will install from the installer
<ducasse> !elementary | ich_dien
<ubottu> ich_dien: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ducasse> micah__: i think that is how it works, but i've never used it.
<DexterF> have a problem with gThumb here, the scroll bar at the right folds away when unused, and sometimes does when clicked, too. how can I turn this off altogether? I use kde and xfce and don't use a lot of gtk, but this is the only program that behaves this way
<ich_dien> ducasse, ubottu lol I know that now and am asking them as well, but as you know some things are just ubuntu wide
<ducasse> ich_dien: the point is that elementary is not supported here. i'll give you a hint, though; you could look at firefox plugins like ghostery and requestpolicy to limit connections to third-party sites (a lot of those connections are probably just that).
<amazoniantoad> timyp, sorry I went MIA. I am building a firewall for the office. Yeah I used wget on the URL and it downloaded just fine
<amazoniantoad> I don't know why it was an issue
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: i've seen the same behaviour on that package before myself, but i've no idea what causes it. normally it works fine a little later.
<amazoniantoad> ducasse, yeah I think this was the second time for me, though the first time was a few years ago iirc. Thought I might be doing something wrong though.
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: nope, i suspect it might be due to a lot of users trying to download at once, but that's just a hunch.
<timyp> wget http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20160712.1.orig.tar.gz  takes me 7 seconds
<timyp> but I tested that after you said it had just installed so if it was a server site issue, it was prob resolved by than
<Guest82864> clear
<Guest82864> irc is always so dead
<timyp> its a live and well today in this channel Guest82864 !
<Seveas> I've seen more life in a moldy pot of yoghurt :P
<timyp> lol
<Guest21650> hey! :)
<Seveas> Hello Mold21650 :)
<tatertots> hi
<xbyte> oi
<zh1> irc is old nut not dead
<zh1> *but
<meshuggah_> hello virtual friends
<meshug> what is ubuntu chat channel?
<Pici> meshug: for off-topic stuff? #ubuntu-offtopic
<meshug> thank you Pici
<WhiteNight> meshug, that is #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhiteNight> Pici, is correct, thanks, didnt see he already responded
<meshug> thank yopu aswell WhiteNight
<WhiteNight> Adios ... /quit
<ylluminate> anyone have some input on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/799096/correct-monitors-not-detected-on-16-04-nvidia-or-nouveau
<ioria> ylluminate, anything in the logs ?   grep Monitor /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ylluminate> only thing i've seen there ioria is ...
<ylluminate> screw that, let me just yank it out for us to poke here
<ylluminate> https://gist.github.com/ylluminate/fec83523a02fe1a500c10fcb1d621348
<ylluminate> so as you can see, not much is really standing out in this ioria
<ylluminate> just that darn CRT-0
<ylluminate> [    30.013] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<ylluminate> [    30.013] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
<MonkeyDust> ylluminate  tone it down a bit
<ylluminate> oh yeah?  sorry, didn't know i was amped up MonkeyDust
<ioria> ylluminate,  you can't set resolution , you get a blank screen or just not recognized ?
<ylluminate> so far it's just not recognized; have not tried to set a resolution manually in the conf
<bhara7> I struggling with installing scanner in ubuntu gnome 16.04
<ylluminate> i've not had to set resolutions by hand for over a decade with linux so i was surprised at this
<ylluminate> and being on an lcd, it showing crt was even more surprising
<bhara7> hi I am a beginner
<embrik> what channel is for ubuntu phone?
<crlee> Me too!
<ioria> ylluminate,  GeForce GT 730 should be well supported by nouveau ...  for resolution   xrandr -d :0 -q ; xrandr -d :0 --output (your screen) (your resolution)
<MonkeyDust> !phone | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<embrik> MonkeyDust, Thanks!
<ioria> ylluminate,  e.g  xrandr -d :0 --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<bhara7> anyone who has installed cannon mf217w?
<bhara7> scanner not working but detected
<bhara7> ubuntu gnome 16.04
<hpp6> Hi
<jsmp> hi
<aboude> السلام عليكم
<aboude> شباب ممكن برنامج لتغيير مكان الاشعارات
<Seveas> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Seveas> nope, wrong ar.
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<HappySomethingSo> hi!
<Seveas> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - please see above
<Seveas> thanks MonkeyDust
<HappySomethingSo> I just burned two ubuntu isos to two disks
<HappySomethingSo> One is 64bit and the other one is 32bit
<HappySomethingSo> I mixed them up
<HappySomethingSo> how can I tell them apart?
<Seveas> HappySomethingSo: by booting them :)
<Seveas> if you try to boot a 64-bit cd on a 32-bit system, it'll fail
<tgm4883> HappySomethingSo: mount one of the disks,
<HappySomethingSo> Seveas: the computer they'll be booting is far away
<HappySomethingSo> tgm4883: Ok, what should I look for?
<Seveas> both will work on a 64 bit system, use the uname -m command to find out whether you have 32 or 64 bit
<tgm4883> How do I not have an ISO currently to check....
<simpleirc1> How about md5 sums?
<Seveas> HappySomethingSo: file /mnt/bin/bash will say if it's a 32 bit or 64 bit binary
<k1l> yep, md5sum
<Seveas> (assuming you'll be mounting it at /mnt)
<tgm4883> HappySomethingSo: There is a few files at the root of the disk, you can check those (disk defines) and one will list packages
<tgm4883> i386 packages vs amd64 packages
<HappySomethingSo> I'm at a windows pc right now
<tgm4883> HappySomethingSo: you can still pop the disk in a drive and should be able to see what's on it
<HappySomethingSo> yeah
<simpleirc1> HappySomethingSo check md5 sums if you can
<tgm4883> HappySomethingSo: or download a md5sum utility for windows
<Seveas> HappySomethingSo: ok, look inside /lib. If you have a full /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, it's 64bit :)
<HappySomethingSo> ok I'll try that
<simpleirc1> Also size should be different
<simpleirc1> Just check sizes on download page
<HappySomethingSo> I didn't fin /lib but I did find a "binary-i386" folder in /dists/xenial/main
<HappySomethingSo> does that mean it's 32bit?
<k1l> why not do a md5sum check?
<HappySomethingSo> simpleirc1: yeah but I expanded them when I burned them
<Seveas> HappySomethingSo: and no binary-amd64?
<HappySomethingSo> no
<Seveas> then that's the 32bit one
<HappySomethingSo> ok thanks!
<Seveas> doublecheck that the other one has a binary-amd64 though :)
<HappySomethingSo> yeah that's a good idea
<HappySomethingSo> thank you!
<tgm4883> README.diskdefines is the file I was looking for. Located at the root of the drive
<tgm4883> It shows "#define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS "Xenial Xerus" - Release amd64" on the amd64 disk
<HappySomethingSo> tgm4883: Ok now I popped the supposed 64bit disk in and it does show #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS "Xenial Xerus" - Release amd64
<HappySomethingSo> so it's a double confirmation
<HappySomethingSo> thanks guys!
<HappySomethingSo> (or gals)
<ylluminate> ioria got this resolved by setting up my xorg.conf manually:
<ylluminate> http://askubuntu.com/questions/799096/correct-monitors-not-detected-on-16-04-nvidia-or-nouveau/800630#800630
<cmanns> Hey guys installed ubuntu on a multi-gpu system....
<cmanns> I'd like to have the primary GPU (R9 270X) have full AMD driver, nvidia GTX650 blacklisted/disabled (for GPU Passthrough). I did test getting all 3 going I had one display on GTX, one on R9- however the mouse was skippy and freezing...once installed nvidia proprietary the R9 display is black/not in settings -> Display
<kyle__> cmanns: I've done it on a multi-GPU system, but not like you're donig there.  Usually not a big deal.
<cmanns> I think if I blacklist the nvidia card after removing nvidia proprietary driver things will smooth out? :D
<distortedvoice> I can't get any audio out of my R9 380X. It shows up in pulseaudio config but it doesn't ever give me sound on the TV
<cmanns> Theres prob multiple audio out through your R9, my R9 270X has like 3 audio out
<joel> serious non trolling question, which package do I need to install in 14.04 to be able to build rpms?
<distortedvoice> cmanns, all the others say unplugged
<cmanns> apt-get install rpm joel
<k1l> !info rmpbuild | joel
<ubottu> joel: Package rmpbuild does not exist in xenial
<k1l> !info rmpbuild trusty | joel
<ubottu> joel: Package rmpbuild does not exist in trusty
<joel> cmanns: cool, thanks
<cmanns> distortedvoice, ah sorry was just my first thought :)
<k1l> !info rpmbuild trusty
<ubottu> Package rpmbuild does not exist in trusty
<tatertots> audio over HDMI is not supported by AMDGPU and if you're on 16.04 that's as good as you'll ever get for your Radeon gpu....this was as of april 2016
<distortedvoice> cmanns, thanks for the quick reply
<nacc> k1l: i think it comes from rpm
<k1l> joel: oh wait, the command is rpmbuild but the package name is rpm
 * cmanns is glad doesnt use HDMI audio. Does AMDGPU have decent 3d accel on 16.04?
<extinct_potato> Is there actually any nice GUI for VPN for Linux?
<tatertots> my ubuntu box with radeon gpu is still using proprietary drivers and ubuntu 12.04 LTS ....and for good reason ;)
<extinct_potato> And yes, I have heard of NetworkManager and no, I don't want to use it.
<extinct_potato> so does anyone know of any nice GUI for VPN? :)
<k1l> extinct_potato: well, NM would be the one where all desktops did agree to. so if you dont want that its getting very thin
<distortedvoice> cmanns, yeah I get great fps
<cmanns> Sweet
 * cmanns plans to try steam_linux, and steam running on a gpu passthrough vm. (Two separate steam accounts) 
<distortedvoice> I'm so happy fglrx is dead
<distortedvoice> cmanns, KVM?
<extinct_potato> k1l: I hate NM. It doesn't work with guessnet, so I hate it. Aren't there any GUIs apart from NM? Really?
<ProdoxGT> anyone willing to give me a hand with a problem im enountering with wine
<cmanns> Yeah distortedvoice
<cmanns> CPU: 12 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.21GHz w/ 15360 KB L2 Cache **
<distortedvoice> cmanns, I did it with a GTX 980. Worked great.
<cmanns> plenty o powah
<tatertots> distortedvoice great fps while doing what?..you kinda left that part out....great fps while staring at the desktop?
<distortedvoice> cmanns, I have the 5930k ;)
<k1l> ProdoxGT: the guys at #winehq might be better help with wine
<distortedvoice> tatertots, opengl
<ProdoxGT> thanks
<cmanns> Noice!
 * cmanns plans to go 16c+ xeon 
<S1XL3M0UM> hello
<tgm4883> extinct_potato: kvpnc ?
<distortedvoice> cmanns, I was going to get a xeon e5. I would lose my 1.2GHz OC though
<S1XL3M0UM> br huehue
<extinct_potato> tgm4883 : It looks nice, thank you very much!
<cmanns> you can OC the xeons distortedvoice
<distortedvoice> cmanns, yeah core clock
<cmanns> I'm prob aiming towards an "unlocked" one, or I'll just overclock bclk
<ProdoxGT> well, since #winehq seems to not contain someone that can help me, does anyone here think they can solve this issue with LINE's border? http://imgur.com/s1Nqar5
<cmanns> I don't really overclock though so no biggie to me :)
<distortedvoice> cmanns, You found an unlocked ES or something?
<cmanns> Various (non ES) are actually unlocked I guess
<distortedvoice> oh
<cmanns> Most commonly the low ghz I hear
<ProdoxGT> it only happens on the main window and not any popups
<distortedvoice> cmanns, I can only afford a ES lol
<cmanns> gotta compile a list of unlocked, then ebay.
<cmanns> Non ES are like 200-250 on ebay~
<distortedvoice> cmanns, when you do shoot me a link
<cmanns> I only got the i7-5820k so now when I buy cpu on ebay I can test it first, if good then sale the i7
<distortedvoice> I want something big if I am going xeon
<cmanns> :D
<cmanns> and all the ecc rams
<cmanns> ah well time to run errands I'll be back for more pesky gpu-passthrough questions later
<distortedvoice> cmanns, I just built a dual X5670 with 48GB ECC in a 1u for around $350 I'm sending out for colo when I populate it with some drives.
<cncr04s> how do you setup a local repository. it might be called a PPA?, I want to be able to run apt install <myapp> to push out any updates to my program that I write, to/at all of my servers.
<paul__> hi
<paul__> hi
<Guest85306> What's new?
<k1l> cncr04s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<Guest62265> hello i have problem with internet
<Guest62265> some page go, some others no
<waltherado> Novo aqui no espaço, algum BR de plantão:
<waltherado> ?
<Guest62265> i think itz network manager
<distortedvoice> Guest62265, have you tried using google dns?
<Guest62265> yes
<Guest62265> first bug it disappear
<k1l> !br | waltherado
<ubottu> waltherado: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sipajaus> should I put my public key inside a GPG message the first time I write someone? or just attach it?
<Guest62265> now he choose what page charge
<sipajaus> I know this isn't ubuntu speficic but I am using xubuntu to do it
<Guest62265> i dont make urgent update becouse i know last version network manager do that shit
<Guest62265> i want to go back, there are not a command to put down all?
<OerHeks> sipajaus, pretty good manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Linux_mail_readers
<zykotick9> sipajaus: you may also want to check out https://emailselfdefense.fsf.org/en/
<notdaniel> i installed 16.04 onto a second HD, and it looks like the boot loader installed onto the primary hdd. 1) do i just need to do manual partitioning to prevent this during install? 2) any easy way now to install the bootloader into that 2nd drive?
<notdaniel> i ran this install with the intention of removing that 2nd drive and booting up from a different machine
<OerHeks> notdaniel, it will be an option during install
<OerHeks> standard it is sda indeed
<notdaniel> OerHeks: it prompted me which drive to install to, but not where to install the loader
<notdaniel> OerHeks: i chose sdb as the OS install point, but it didn't install a loader there, it updated mine on sda
<OerHeks> the bootloader question comes after that iirc
<OerHeks> no, same page .. http://i.stack.imgur.com/dehJr.jpg
<OerHeks> as it is grey, you might not have noticed, seen this before and might be considered an cosmetic bug
<notdaniel> OerHeks: ah, so i _do_ need to choose manual partitioning? i had just used the "erase drive and install ubuntu" option, so i never saw any partition list or options
<OerHeks> ehm, even with standard option like side-by-side you would get this question
<quizzy85> OerHeks: its the option that says do something Else
<quizzy85> sorry that was for notdaniel
<notdaniel> quizzy85: okay, yeah, i knew that's where it was, i just was expecting it to still ask about the bootloader. was hoping to have it create the partitions but yeah i'll just do it that way next time
<quizzy85> roger
<bwiz> window 1
<egrain> where can i see the change log for drop bear? i found the package and stuff to download, though no change log so far.
<mrpanda> ni hao
<egrain> i essentially want to know if Dropbear sshd 2013.59 is secure.
<mrpanda> is ubuntu 16.04 better then 14.04 ??
<egrain> ni hao ma?
<mrpanda> hao so so hao
<mrpanda> ni ne ?
<k1l> egrain: packages.ubuntu.com lists the changelogs too on the right side
<egrain> hoa.
<egrain> well, that is as far as my mandarin goes these days.
<egrain> hao.
<swensson> How do I upgrade php from 7.0.4-7 to 7.0.7 or later?... did apt-get update/upgrade but nothing..
<mrpanda> :)
<mrpanda> Ubuntu 16.04 better then 14.04 ??
<nacc> swensson: on 16.04, php7.0 7.0.8 just rolled out today
<nacc> swensson: are you on 16.04?
<swensson> Yeah
<nacc> !info php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<k1l> mrpanda: includes systemd, new versions of kernel, drivers, xorg, and snap. so if you install ubuntu today go for 16.04
<OerHeks> 7.08 went in prorposed 4 hrs ago, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.0
<OerHeks> -r
<nacc> OerHeks: it's in updates now
<swensson> well it's like 10hours ago I did the update... Gonna try agian then
<nacc> OerHeks: it's been in proposed for a few weeks
<nacc> swensson: yeah, refresh, it rolled out more recnetly than 10 hours ago
<nacc> OerHeks: i think that it is in both -proposed and -updates is just the ongoing migration (not positive) to the updates pocket
<egrain> mrpanda, i would say so. why else would they have released a new version if the old one was better?
<swensson> nacc Thanks! :) Got it now! ;P.... abit emberassing :$
<egrain> mrpanda, also why do you care? it's free. try it out for yourself.
<nacc> swensson: np, please do let me (via bugs) know if anything breaks :)
<swensson> Nacc Sure will! :)
<mrpanda> heared AMD doesn't suport linux verry well
<OerHeks> nacc, i need the changelog to know why ..
<mrpanda> well windows 7 was better then 10 i think :S
<nacc> OerHeks: sorry, to know why which (fwiw, it's my upload (well sponsored upload))
<k1l> mrpanda: amd stopped shipping the prop. driver fglrx since 16.04. but the open source drivers do work
<mrpanda> hmm is a bit confusing am a rookie :)
<mrpanda> will ubuntu automaticly ask for update ?
<k1l> yes
<mrpanda> ok..
<mrpanda> will wait and see
<mrpanda> i think is now about 20 gb
<mrpanda> windows 95 was 200 mb :)
<k1l> mrpanda: that is not right.
<mrpanda> 20gb ?
<k1l> the minimal system is way less than that.even a full blown ubuntu desktop install is less than 20GB
<mrpanda> ah
<mrpanda> maybe have two ubuntu's on it :D
<mrpanda> or could be all the programs i installed
<abdoul> je veux apprendre asterisk
<mrpanda> mon dieu
<k1l> !fr | abdoul
<ubottu> abdoul: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mrpanda> firefox is good browser for ubuntu ?
<mrpanda> or perhaps sea monkey ?
<OerHeks> firefox chrome chromium opera choose the one you like
<mrpanda> :)
<tatertots> of course firefox is a good browser for ubuntu....why else would they have made it the 'default' browser .....ehehehehehe
<mrpanda> ah ok
<mrpanda> is a bit heavy
<mrpanda> sometimes the screen goes "dark"
<mrpanda> and can barely pull youtube
<mrpanda> is the amd video driver i think
<mrpanda> heared amd and linux not work well together
<bprompt> mrpanda:     firefox the browser, and chromium-based browsers, are pretty much the bleeding edge, web standards features wise, now, about youtube, if the video is a flash video, bear in mind that, firefox uses the outdated adobe flashplugin, whilst chromium-based browser, use the newer Pepperflash, which works for any flash animation
<mrpanda> installed html5
<bprompt> mrpanda:   opera went chromium for their engine, after version 12, next I think it was version 18, so, if you run the latest Opera browsers, looks pretty much like Chrome, with an opera logo
<mrpanda> will try opera thanks :D
<mrpanda> try to avoid google
<mrpanda> they run on commercials
<mrpanda> i fear if use their browser addblocks be useless in future.
<mrpanda> www.yandex.com
<bprompt> mrpanda:   google is a site, not a browser, and yes, they use ad-supported financing
<mrpanda> i thought google made chrome ?
<mrpanda> and chromium ??
<joel> off topic
<mrpanda> ok
<mrpanda> am just trying to tweak ubuntu
<mrpanda> firefox is a bit heavy
<mrpanda> they say can use 1bg of memory
<mrpanda> if i start up the search/software centre
<mrpanda> ubuntu has troublez 2
<mrpanda> "screen goes dark"
<joel> enter is not punctuation :)
<k1l> mrpanda: then try another browser. you got listed some other ones already. we dont know what you want and what you like. so you need to find that out yourself
<mrpanda> i like firefoxxxxxxx
<mrpanda> ^_^
<k1l> mrpanda: ok, then stop trolling in here.
<mrpanda> oh
<mrpanda> -_-
<Marasgeon> How can I enable wheel button in Ubuntu 16.04?
<NikogdaCM> how can i reset my password?
<k1l> !password | NikogdaCM
<ubottu> NikogdaCM: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<bprompt> Marasgeon:    do, nothing :), should be ON by default
<Epx998> Is there a howto anywhere for setting up ub14 unattended installs?
<njumdl2014> in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/, which repo contains ftp package? I tried to search all the repo, there is not directory called ftp.
<njumdl2014> Anyone could help me?
<AirPlanes> Hi, help me fellows please
<AirPlanes> How do I remove this? zsh: /usr/bin/zsh /bin/zsh /etc/zsh /usr/share/zsh /usr/share/man/man1/zsh.1.gz
<AirPlanes> thekillers@TheKillers:~/zsh$
<AirPlanes> I want to install zsh again cause it is not working
<nacc> njumdl2014: well, the archive.ubunut.com/ubuntu is the repo
<nacc> njumdl2014: what are you trying to do?
<Marasgeon> This is my problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1581088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581088 in linux (Ubuntu) "Middle mouse (wheel-click) button stopped working after upgrade to 16.04" [Medium,Incomplete]
<AirPlanes> nacc, ubunut ?
<k1l> njumdl2014: ftp should be included in bash, iirc
<AirPlanes> nacc, there is no such domain as ubunut? is this your phishing website?
<nacc> AirPlanes: sorry, typo
<AirPlanes> king of wpm
<AirPlanes> How do I remove this? zsh: /usr/bin/zsh /bin/zsh /etc/zsh /usr/share/zsh /usr/share/man/man1/zsh.1.gz
<nacc> AirPlanes: `apt-get purge zsh` ?
<k1l> njumdl2014: ah wait, do a "sudo apt-get install ftp " which will install it. but be aware that ftp is pretty insecure without using of ssh
<AirPlanes> i dont know
<njumdl2014> I want to find the directory which contains ftp package.
<nacc> njumdl2014: why?
<k1l> njumdl2014: directory? what do you really want to do?
<njumdl2014> the source code and the deb package for old version
<AirPlanes> nice
<AirPlanes> thanks na
<AirPlanes> thanks nacc
<k1l> njumdl2014: look at launchpad.net for that
<nacc> njumdl2014: `apt-get source <pkgname>`; `apt-get download <pkgname>`
<oscar255> hola
<oscar255> hello
<oscar255> how are you??
<nacc> !ot | oscar255
<ubottu> oscar255: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<njumdl2014> k1l: You mean the default ftp package is developed at launchpad.net?
<nacc> njumdl2014: you can find all the packaging links on launchpad
<nacc> njumdl2014: for any supported release; it doesn't mean launcpad is used for development, but the packages are still available for links from there
<k1l> njumdl2014: no. its packaged at launchpad
<njumdl2014> I think all the packages could be found at the mirror, why launchpad.net?
<OerHeks> 'locate ftp' does wonders in terminal
<nacc> njumdl2014: why do you want to find the package on the mirror?
<k1l> njumdl2014: old packages get removed from the servers. its still unclear what you really want to do and it looks like you ask the wrong question
<AirPlanes> ah
<AirPlanes> why zsh is not show me colors?
<njumdl2014> Well. Where could I download source code of ftp package?
<k1l> AirPlanes: look at the config.
<nacc> njumdl2014: we already told you that.
<nacc> AirPlanes: something like 'autoload -Uz colors && colors' in .zshrc
<k1l> njumdl2014: use apt-get or launchpad. your choice
<AirPlanes> hi
<AirPlanes> how do i mess up with partitions? learn how to use them?
<AirPlanes> I want to be arch linux user
<njumdl2014> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-ftp
<njumdl2014> this ?
<k1l> AirPlanes: wrong channel. this is ubuntu support
<nacc> njumdl2014: no, that's the source package git-ftp (for the binary pacakge git-ftp)
<AirPlanes> k1l: i ask about partitions.
<AirPlanes> nothing wrong with that.
<k1l> AirPlanes: read the docs if you are curious. we try to solve technical issues in here. and the arch linux channel is #archlinux
<AirPlanes> noooooo
<AirPlanes> all i ask is a question, stop wasting my time
<AirPlanes> thanks for nothing
<nacc> AirPlanes: what do you mean 'mess with partitions'? That's not something one does haphazardly
<k1l> njumdl2014: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netkit-ftp
<k1l> thats it
<AirPlanes> nacc, learn how to do that
<AirPlanes> because arch linux manual is not clear
<nacc> njumdl2014: fwiw, you can use `apt-cache show <pkgname>`  to see the path on the mirror to the .deb files (although you shouldn't ever need to use that, just use `apt-get download`)
<nacc> AirPlanes: well, to learn about partitioning generally, i think it's easiest to google around, evne if that's a frowned upon answer here. Your question isn't really a support one, though
<njumdl2014> nacc: you are right.
<njumdl2014> This is a good command. The true name of ftp package is netkit-ftp package.
<nacc> njumdl2014: no
<njumdl2014> ?
<nacc> njumdl2014: the *source* package name is netkit-ftp
<nacc> njumdl2014: it makes a binary package name called ftp
<nacc> njumdl2014: neither is more "true" than the other
<AirPlanes>  nacc: you are right.
<timyp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJZgiy2x5nc
<timyp> hmmm been using apt-get for years I'm not switching and I'm not using these lazt snap installs either
<njumdl2014> Oh, I see. Thank you, nacc.
<k1l> timyp: apt tries to simplify and unconfuse some parts of the old apt-get apt-cache .... commands
<sysop> nick sysop2
<saigel> Anybody know a way to completely remove all Desktop Environments from an ubuntu server? I got myself into DE hell, and don't know how to get out.
<EriC^^> saigel: look into debfoster / deborphan
<EriC^^> maybe remove xorg then remove stuff with them
<saigel> Trying to install deborphan, but due to "unmet dependencies" of existing packages, it won't go there...
<k1l> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.8ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 90 kB, installed size 496 kB
<k1l> unmet depencies sounds like using 3rd party repos?
<EriC^^> saigel: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Kh_> I would like to put shortcuts of my applications on my desktop but I can not do
<Kh_> In KDE
<Kh_> :/
<Kh_> Kubuntu 16.04
<saigel> using "sudo apt-get -f install", I get "dpkg: error processing package ubuntu-mate-core (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"...
<saigel> I don't know what to do. I just want to wipe all DEs off my system and do a clean install of Unity or Mate or Cinnamon
<EriC^^> saigel: dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq remove ubuntu-mate-core
<saigel> @EriC^^: I get "dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of ubuntu-mate-core". ubuntu-mate-desktop depends on ubuntu-mate-core, however, package ubuntu-mate-core is to be removed...
<EriC^^> saigel: dpkg --force-all remove ubuntu-mate-core
<Eli-5dce> saigel: are you in root? or is that not required in ubuntu anymore? anyways I  know if you do the package by it's name it may work... like "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-mate-core" (no quotes)  and also "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-mate-desktop" if it is needed to remove desktop first
<saigel> I'm using sudo
<Eli-5dce> ok... but are you in root?
<saigel> And that --force-all --remove seems to be doing something that I didn't accomplish before
<saigel> In root? Meaning the root directory?
<k1l> Eli-5dce: on ubuntu we dont use root. we got sudo for that
<saigel> I'm just using sudo to run the command as root
<k1l> saigel: that is ok
<Eli-5dce> k1l: oh i haven't used ubuntu for so long i don't even remember the way it works
<MAmine> In my ubuntu 14.04 64bit, there is no desktop switching in lightdm although I have mate-desktop installed
<Eli-5dce> MAmine: did you ever try removing any packages? If you did and you ignored something it may have broke it.... :/
<saigel> I've got a list of packages that are "stuck". This time I'm running, "sudo dpkg --force-all --remove ubuntu-mate-welcome", and it grinds on it for a few seconds befoe reporting "Segmentation fault (core dumped). dpkg: error processing package ubuntu-mate-welcome (--remove); subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 139
<saigel> then it dies.
<k1l> MAmine: iirc, its not that package for the desktop. it didnt land in 14.04.
<k1l> MAmine: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<saigel> Among the warngings I get while it is trying to remove: dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'mate-media-common' is missing; assuming package has no files currently installed.
<saigel> And it gives a similar warning for lots of dependent packages.
<saigel> @MAmine, I did try removing packages. I've been trying to remove packages all afternoon. And I suppose that I DID ignore something, and it must be broken. But what to do?
<Cyber_Akuma> I have a lot of ram in my system, and a slow HDD. Would Ubuntu have any issues if I installed it without a swap partition?
<saigel> Is there no "nuclear option" for clearing out packages, short of reformatting and starting out all over again?
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: not if you dont want to use hibernation or you know it will not exceed the amount of ram.
<k1l> saigel: put the output into a pastebin and show the url here. people were actually guessing the commands. but the exact errormessages and used commands are very important.
<k1l> saigel: are there any 3rd part repos or PPAs involved?
<saigel> @k1l: yes
<Eli-5dce> Cyber_Akuma: Nope... Swap is important always to linux no matter what. Without it... It MAY it MAY cause problems and slow down your computer... always have a 1 - 2 (2.5 in my opinion is what i use) swap partition as logical :/ if it is a hdd ALWAYS do it. If it is a ssd it is your choice you may not need it
<Eli-5dce> Cyber_Akuma: I have both in my Gaming PC and 3 servers with HDD's in them and they all need swap because with out swap on there hard drives... It slowed down my performance
<Eli-5dce> Cyber_Akuma: and swap doesn't have to be big... It is supposed to be very small just so it can let your computer breath a little
<monsterjamp> Hello
<saigel> http://pastebin.com/dZcBq34n
<Eli-5dce> hello monstercamp
<monsterjamp> How do applications like rthymbox or spotify be controlled via the media keys? Is via gnome extension or is there another api?
<Eli-5dce> monsterjamp: you may have the option for hotkeys. or some kind of keyboard multimedia plugin from Ubuntu Software Center
<monsterjamp> Sorry I think I misworded my questions. I can use media keys to control music applications, but what APIs do the programmers use to enable the use of media keys? Is it integrated via gnome or via lowlevel Linux functions?
<user-614900> Hi
<Cyber_Akuma> 2.5x my ram as swap?
<monsterjamp> I'm programming my own music player.
<Cyber_Akuma> I have 32gigs of ram, that would be an insane waste of space
<Eli-5dce> Cyber_Akuma Swap is used via drive. Not memory'
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: no
<Cyber_Akuma> I know
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: Eli-5dce only thing where the size of swap matter is the hibernation. and there it must be 1:1 as ram size, because the ram gets stored in swap to make it "be there" after resume again
<Cyber_Akuma> I know, but this is a desktop, so it's not an issue if I can't hibernate it
<k1l> if you dont use hibernation (suspend to disk) you can use swap size whatever you want. even 0
<Cyber_Akuma> Wait, so I still have to have a swap partition even if it's 0?
<yorwos> has any1 had the luck to prematurely test/do an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04(.1) ? we are getting the update tomorrow right?
<k1l> and if you have no swap and run out of ram then the kernel oom killer will kill programs to free ram again.
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: no you dont
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, but again, I consider it unlikely I will run out of ram since I have 32gb, the spare HDD I have to install it on though is only 5200rpm, it would really slow the OS down if it ever swaps
<k1l> yorwos: you can test it with the -d for developer if you want to test it.. and its not comming in 24hours.
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: yes.
<k1l> so if that all is clear i dont get what you are asking :)
<yorwos> oh.i.thought.21.juy.we.were.getting.it
<yorwos> july*
<Eli-5dce> k1l: oh I i see that a bit clearer now...
<k1l> yorwos: we are. but its not 00:01 am at 21st :)
<yorwos> :D
<Cyber_Akuma> I was just making sure if Ubuntu can run with no swap partition at all, I know for Windows that's a bad idea no matter how much ram you have, wanted to know if it was nessary for some parts of Ubuntu too or no
 * Eli-5dce is afk for a minute brb
<k1l> Eli-5dce: there are a lot of myths around swap from the 80s/90s when ram was slow and dead expensive.
<Eli-5dce> oh
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: ubuntu can.
<Cyber_Akuma> Great, thanks
<yorwos> swap.is.also.cool.to.have.if.u.plan.to.use.virtual.machines.they.take.a.lot.of.swap
<Cyber_Akuma> I doubt I will use VMs, I just want to install ubuntu on a spare drive to mess around with it, my main OS on this thing is Windows... which I do have some VMs on actually
<bprompt> "someone", no name, is missing the space key
<tatertots> speaking of swap, if any of you guys want to swap your fancy new computer for my old dinosaur computer, i wouldn't be apposed to the idea
<Cyber_Akuma> Heh, I was stuck with a Pentium 3 that coulden't even properly play YouTube or scroll down Facebook until I finally built this thing in 2013, there is no way I am going back XD
<yorwos> sry.space.is.broken.a.hustle.to.pin.in.the.hole.heh
<yorwos> im.off.take.care
<saigel> Ok, well if no insights on my broken package pastebin, I guess I'll just start re-installing...
<themeat> Im trying the ubuntu live cd but something weird happened
<themeat> (ubuntu lts 16.04)
<themeat> it detected my wifi card as an ethernet device
<edward_joe> mh i have been trying to access phpmyadmin but still wont get it
<themeat> I had to restart network-manager for it to detect it as a wifi device
<themeat> shit like that is why linux isnt ready for the desktop
<themeat> there's *always* one problem or another
<orlock> themeat: eh, people have been tolerating/expecting shit like that from other OS's for ages though
<Cyber_Akuma> EVERY os has problems
<orlock> themeat: Remember when changing a network gateway or nameserver under windows meant rebooting?
<saigel> Like Windows is trouble free?
<Cyber_Akuma> .... though I do feel Linux desktops are not really user friendly for the average person
<orlock> these days, who cares - its the applications, not the OS you run
<Cyber_Akuma> Hell, I remember when changing the DISPLAY RESOLUTION meant rebooting
<themeat> orlock: nope. the average person doesnt change that stuff. me neither
<saigel> They are very friendly to the average person who has bothered to learn a little about how their computer works...
<Cyber_Akuma> Or was that color depth?
<Cyber_Akuma> Eh, it was one of them in Windows 95, pretty much anything needed a reboot
<orlock> Cyber_Akuma: Malicious ping? Crash and reboot!
<Cyber_Akuma> A.... a ethetnet connection? In the Windows 95 days? That's cute
<orlock> anyway, linux bypassed the desktop
<orlock> and went into the pocket and TV
<themeat> windows has lots of problems too, but they tend to be non-critical and at the application level
<Cyber_Akuma> And microwave and toaster and tablet and console and set-top box and just about everything else
<Cyber_Akuma> ...... except oddly, ATMS and POS systems
<orlock> Cyber_Akuma: yeah - though for a long time desktop windows was rare there too
<Cyber_Akuma> I meant that most still run windows
<orlock> Cyber_Akuma: and they used to run wince and os/2 or whatever
<Cyber_Akuma> The POS systems when I worked retail were XP embedded...... connecting to an XP desktop that was the checkout-register
<orlock> Cyber_Akuma: though a lot of them will have linux systems inside running comms gear (used to work for a network operator/manufacturer)
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support here please
<Cyber_Akuma> Gotta love it when the upgrade instructions basically include "Do NOT reconnect these wires in the wrong order or it will short out"
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<orlock> how do i connect ubuntu to my active directory server
<orlock> how do i join it to the domain
<D-unit>  
<nacc> orlock: you'd use samba + libpam-winbind (iiuc)
#ubuntu 2016-07-20
<geeky_boy> hi.. can anyone tell me how to enable click on minimise apps in 14.04
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ubtuntu 16.04 is not showing any opened file names on the caption/title bar of the application in use!
<orlock> What application?
<orlock> Are you expecting it to?
<snkcld> im having a proble using "sbuild" to build a deb package... it complains about renaming /etc/apt/trusted.gpg to /etc/apt/trusted.gpg~, saying "invalid argument"
<bibliojim> I am working my way through "Coding Freedom" and need a group familar with Gabriella Coleman
<nacc> snkcld: how are you invoking sbuild (pastebin)?
<nacc> bibliojim: wrong channel?
<bibliojim> Yes. Please advise
<snkcld> nacc: http://pastebin.com/raw/tWiajSAe
<Cohedrin> Hey all, trying to setup an image of ubuntu to be installed on multiple different machines, not all with the same hardware configuringation
<Cohedrin> if I make one image, will I be able to simply install the drivers needed for the different hardware configuration after cloning the drive?
<Cohedrin> or will I need to make a seperate image for each hardware configuration we have?
<nils_> Cohedrin, usually the kernel comes with a truckload of drivers.
<nacc> Cohedrin: what do you mean by "image" in this case?
<nils_> Cohedrin, so unless you have very specific hardware that is not supported by the ubuntu kernel out of the box you'll have to fiddle with the drivers, however that kind of exotic hardware is usually not worth the trouble
<Cohedrin> nacc was planning on setting up 1 computer's HD and getting everything we need installed on it/ configured properly
<Cohedrin> cloning that image onto the other machines
<nacc> Cohedrin: so these are virtual disks?
<Cohedrin> nils_ my only worry is that these machines are dell computers, ordered with windows originally installed on them
<nils_> however things like fstab may be different
<Cohedrin> which means some of the graphics cards are OEM only
<nils_> and the network device names
<Cohedrin> which is my biggest worry with the drivers
<nils_> what kind of graphics cards?
<Cohedrin> nacc No they're not virtual disks, they're physical hard drives
<Cohedrin> 1 sec, I'll get the exact models
<nacc> Cohedrin: as nils said, i think you'll run into UUID changes on the disks and then network device name changes
<Cohedrin> nils_ nacc: So doing what I'm trying to do isn't possible/advisable?
<Cohedrin> I'll need to indiviually install each computer?
<nils_> there are ways to do it unattended and export your selections
<nils_> maybe check out cobbler?
<nacc> Cohedrin: well, just perhaps not exactly as you're suggesting
<nacc> Cohedrin: yeah, i was going to suggest  using a tool for htis, for managing configuations/installs
<snkcld> nacc: any clue whats up>
<Cohedrin> hm, looks like cobbler needs a sort of hostmachine setup for this
<snkcld> considering its an issue regarding renaming files... could it be an incompatibility with my filesystem? (btrfs)
<Cohedrin> while I see the advantages of this, for the current setup we have its pretty basic, they're just desktop computers used for basic office tasks
<Cohedrin> ideally I would like to not have to keep this as simple as possible
<nacc> Cohedrin: yeah it's basically an install-server manager
<nacc> Cohedrin: i mean, i guess you could try what you're suggesting; just not sure it's possible intuitively
<Cohedrin> I found clonezilla, would that not fit the needs I would have?
<Cohedrin> nacc no I agree, I thought I would run into some issues with it
<Cohedrin> just trying to figure out the simplest way of going about this
<nacc> snkcld: are youa ble to build the existing xenial one? or all sbuilds fail?
<snkcld> i have not modified the source
<snkcld> if that answers your question
<nacc> snkcld: there is no 5.37-0ubuntu8 in any ubuntu release
<snkcld> i pulled the yakkety one, though,
<nacc> snkcld: yakkety is at 5.37-0ubuntu5
<snkcld> yea, sorry, let me be more clear: i did not modify the sources, but i did create an empty commit
<snkcld> for no reason in particular
<nacc> ah
<nacc> ok
<nacc> snkcld: can you try building the stock ubuntu version?
<nacc> (just to santiy check)
<snkcld> sure
<snkcld> good idea, ill do that now
<snkcld> same error
<nacc> snkcld: i just build it in my sbuild env and it worked fine
<nacc> hrm
<snkcld> do i need some special configuration set?
<snkcld> like, in my .sbuildrc etc?
<nacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20116095/
<snkcld> it should "just work" right?
<nacc> snkcld: let me check mine
<nacc> snkcld: hwo did you build your schroot?
<suicideboys> Yo anybody on here
<qengho> There's a few cafes in my city with the same name. They set they same SSID on their Wifi, but each location is in charge of the password, and they vary. I think this is a flaw of Wifi, assuming that the same SSID is the same authority, but can Network Manager make my life tolerable nevertheless? I want the Wifi password to be keyed to the the BSSID or link-level identifier.
<snkcld> nacc: mk-sbuild xenial
<nacc> qengho: maybe through some steps like http://askubuntu.com/questions/40038/how-can-i-force-network-manager-to-associate-to-a-specific-access-point/40083
<nacc> qengho: where you'd just have multiple connections names with the same SSID and different BSSID?
<nacc> snkcld: hrm, ok, that's basically what i do too
<qengho> nacc: Right, nice. Thanks.
<snkcld> do you know why its doing that rename?
<nacc> snkcld: unfortunately not, i'm thinking about it though
<nacc> snkcld: you might ask in #ubuntu-devel
<blahdeblah> Any NTP aficionados around?  I'm looking for some volunteers to add these test NTP servers to their config: "pool ntp.ubunut.com iburst"
<tatertots> blahblahblah ok then what?
<blahdeblah> tatertots: Ping me if you notice any issues with them. :-)
<blahdeblah> They're some test instances that run the same code that controls ntp.ubuntu.com, and I just want some real traffic so that I can see how it goes before unleashing it on the main servers.
<blahdeblah> No guarantees; I play around with them a lot, so there will sometimes be restarts; YMMV; IANAL; etc.
<backbox> Hi
<blahdeblah> tatertots: They're in our London DCs, so results will be best for those in EU, but they should work from anywhere.
<geogts> i understand that this channel is for official ubuntu support but i'm not sure where to ask this question.  i was hoping to learn how to code as a hobby.  it's something that'll probably be short lived for me but at the moment i'd like to try.  so what language should i attempt to learn?  sorry for the off-topic question.
<michaelcullen> geogts, any background in programming whatsoever?
<blahdeblah> geogts: python
<michaelcullen> Or scripting?
<tatertots> when the software you're trying to install, fights you the whole way through
<geogts> michaelcullen, my background is negligible.  i learned some basic html in college and have retained none of it.
<geogts> blahdeblah: thank you, is that quite common?
<blahdeblah> very
<DoNotBeGay> hello
<michaelcullen> Bit of an odd one here; deploying Ubuntu on a Portege R400, and the wifi device (Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG) is detected as a wired interface by Network Manager in the Live environment; anyone know if this is a known bug and fixed in current master, or something I'm going to need to address somehow post-install?
<blahdeblah> geogts: and as an added bonus, lots of the scripts you see in Ubuntu & many other distros are written in it (along with bash & perl, but IMO python is easier to start with)
<michaelcullen> geogts, it depends on what sort of thing you want to build; if you're interested in doing console apps and server-side backend stuff, Python is a good shout these days
<blahdeblah> geogts: learnpythonthehardway.com is what my son used
<michaelcullen> If you want to make actual applications, I'd say go with C#, possibly through Xamarin so you can target multiple platforms from a single codebase
<geogts> blahdeblah: a quick google search returned some basic tutorials on codecademy
<geogts> blahdeblah: oh, okay.  i'll check that out instead
<tatertots> that's weird you're like the second person i've seen say that today michael, unless you're the same guy that said it earlier
<blahdeblah> geogts: codecademy has a good reputation as well. And it's learnpythonthehardway.org, not .com - sorry
<michaelcullen> The C#/Python comment? Just joined the chan so wasn't me earlier haha :) Unless you meant the Wifi thing, which also wasn't me, but I'd be interested to hear if anyone came up with a solution haha :P
<geogts> michaelcullen: not sure where it'll go with it.  i'm on a work trip so i have lots of free time in my hotel.  this sounds more fun than going to the hotel gym :X
<tatertots> yeah the wireless thing
<DoNotBeGay> I am the messenger of His Majesty the Great Clown, Allah himself
<michaelcullen> Ahhhh
<tatertots> some guy earlier said his WLAN adapter was showing as a wired nic
<DoNotBeGay> We must cleanse the world of fags, jews, niggers, and pigs
<michaelcullen> To be honest, I wouldn't even know where to start fixing it, been a long time since I had to touch hardware detection in Linux, and last time it was all dealt with by reconfiguring the Kernel haha
<tatertots> i think i have that same wlan adapter in my lappy, going to double checfk
<tatertots> check
<tatertots> sorry my typing gets bad at this hour
<michaelcullen> Pretty sure it was the standard Centrino one in the Core (1) Duo days
<geogts> blahdeblah and michaelcullen thanks for your responses.
<michaelcullen> No problem geogts
<blahdeblah> geogts: you're welcome!  FTR, I would agree with michaelcullen on the console/server vs. frontend apps issue as well.  Python may not be the best tool for that.
<michaelcullen> C# is definitely worth a shout, although personally I use Visual Studio as an IDE, so not sure what sort of standard Xamarin is in right now
<CodeMouse92> Is there a difference between putting a script in /etc/init and /etc/init.d?
<michaelcullen> CodeMouse92, different format for the scripts... init is Upstart isn't it?
<tatertots> I have the 4965AGN
<blahdeblah> CodeMouse92: /etc/init is config files for upstart; /etc/init.d is scripts for sysvinit - both still work, but they are different formats
<nils_> also consider /etc/systemd/system ;)
<CodeMouse92> Okay, so if I need to run a bash command on startup, that'd be /etc/init
<tatertots> also from the core duo days
<nils_> CodeMouse92, /etc/rc.local is the easiest way
<michaelcullen> tatertots, ahhh that'll be the model up
<blahdeblah> CodeMouse92: you must support the correct arguments to use /etc/init.d; there's a template in that directory to show you how
<michaelcullen> With draft N support
<CodeMouse92> blahdeblah: Yeah, I think I'll just use /etc/init
<blahdeblah> you need to follow the template for that, too
<blahdeblah> if you just want to run a basic script, use rc.local like nils_ said
<CodeMouse92> Okies. That runs as root, right?
<CodeMouse92> (And ONLY on startup?)
<nils_> yes & yes
<CodeMouse92> Yay
<sacarlson2> CodeMouse92: I've also used cron to start things at boot time just so you have more options
<michaelcullen> Right, here we go... Ubuntu installed, time to reboot and see if the Wifi is still allegedly wired
<CodeMouse92> sacarlson2: I've never exactly figured out where cron *is*
<michaelcullen> Does anyone know where Cron actually is?
<michaelcullen> :P
<sacarlson2> CodeMouse92: like were is the bin that runs it?
<sacarlson2> CodeMouse92: or the file that controls it?
<CodeMouse92> sacarlson2: In other words, I've never used it, don't know how to (but kinda need to)
<michaelcullen> Crontab is somewhere in /var/, if I recall correctly
<CodeMouse92> (Also, is there a similar file to run a script before shutdown?
<sacarlson2> CodeMouse92: I think there is shutdown in network scripts I'm not sure if they pertain to power down
<michaelcullen> If I remember rightly, Upstart scripts are RIDICULOUSLY simple
<michaelcullen> You specify a trigger, and then a command
<CodeMouse92> One person suggests /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default....?
<CodeMouse92> Which doesn't sound right
<CodeMouse92> another says /etc/rc0.d
<CodeMouse92> Hum. Turns out VirtualBox already has a script there to handle shutting down the VM. Nevermind THAT
<michaelcullen> tatertots, well I booted into Ubuntu (non-live), and it detected it perfectly as a Wireless interface
<michaelcullen> This is why Linux frustrates me at times lol.
<blahdeblah> CodeMouse92, michaelcullen: the cron binary is almost irrelevant; what you're really interested in is /etc/crontab, which is the master control for all the cron.* directories, and /var/spool/cron, which is where user crontabs are stored
<CodeMouse92> Okay, next question about cron then...
<michaelcullen> That's the one I was thinking of, the user one
<CodeMouse92> I have to set up a cron for Let's Encrypt that runs "twice per day", but using a "random minute within the hour"
<CodeMouse92> I have never set up a cron before in my life, so I'm entirely and totally lost
<Ben64> CodeMouse92: that makes no sense
<blahdeblah> CodeMouse92: try this for starts https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<blahdeblah> Ben64: It makes perfect sense to run twice per day but randomise the time over 1 hour
<blahdeblah> In fact, the unattended-upgrades package in xenial does something very much like that
<Ben64> blahdeblah: no it doesn't
<CodeMouse92> (Makes sense to me - prevents server overload when everyone uses the top of the hour)
<Ben64> letsencrypt certs last 90 days, doesn't make sense to do something twice every day
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: Their recommendation. https://certbot.eff.org/#ubuntutrusty-other
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: "(it won't do anything until your certificates are due for renewal or revoked, but running it regularly would give your site a chance of staying online in case a Let's Encrypt-initiated revocation happened for some reason)"
<Ben64> weird
<blahdeblah> Ben64: if you've got a lot of certs, you don't know which ones need renewing, and the LE client is smart enough not to renew the ones which don't need it
<CodeMouse92> blahdeblah: What's the time-and-date field for this situation?
<CodeMouse92> (Reading that page, btw...still not making heads or tails. need coffee)
<michaelcullen> Well balls, turns out that this old R400 is an Active Digitizer model
<michaelcullen> And came minus the stylus, which means I can't configure it in the event that they find one at a later date lol
<CodeMouse92> NM...I figured it out. I don't *actually* need to use a random number generator. According to #letsencrypt, I can just pick something.
<drose379> Hey guys, I'm wondering how window managers handle cursor clicks
<drose379> How do they decide what was clicked on the display?
<drose379> Is there a coordinate system?
<drose379> I'm just trying to picture how everything works
<qengho> drose379: "cursor clicks"?
<drose379> Yeah, like user input
<drose379> Mosue click
<drose379> qengho: ^
<michaelcullen> X server wizardry
<drose379> Could you explain a bit?
<michaelcullen> The little gremlins that live in Xorg, who used to live in XFree86, follow your cursor around
<michaelcullen> Honestly I'm not actually sure these days, things have changed so much on the X side of things
<drose379> michaelcullen: if we keep it basic, is there a grid system?
<michaelcullen> As far as I'm aware, it's literally just X and Y positions
<qengho> drose379: The window manager know where it put windows. It renders the pointer. With every movement and click, it test the known x/y of the pointer with the rectangles it set as the windows' boundaries.
<michaelcullen> Based on your screen resolution
<qengho> drose379: run "xev"
<blahdeblah> qengho: +1
<drose379> michaelcullen: so the window manager keeps track of.. all open window positions
<michaelcullen> Ooooh that's a nice tool, hadn't seen that one before
<michaelcullen> xeyes is fun as well
<michaelcullen> drose379, in addition to actually drawing them as well, yeah
<drose379> michaelcullen: does it also keep track of cursor position?
<michaelcullen> These days they also handle composition for hardware acceleration, and then hook back into the X server
<drose379> WM keeps track of cursor position also?
<michaelcullen> ... I THINK so. Although I could be wrong, since in the olden days even if your WM crashed, you'd still have a pointer just running in your X11 client
<drose379> Hmm
<michaelcullen> But I'm not sure whether the X client handles hardware input and passes it to the WM, or whether the WM directly hooks the hardware layer
<drose379> Lets just assume the WM ends up with click event info
<drose379> And knows the position of all open windows
<drose379> When the WM receives a click event, what happens?
<michaelcullen> I would assume it checks boundaries, then performs an appropriate action
<michaelcullen> Based on trigger areas and offsets etc
<qengho> drose379: It puts a event in the event buffer for the window program to read and interpret.
<drose379> An appropriate action may be... passing that click event to the application running in the window?
<michaelcullen> Yeah, which would likely be through hooks into GTK/QT
<drose379> Pretty much what qengho just said ^
<drose379> Ok, so I think we are all on the same page about that
<drose379> Now what about when you hook in a second monitor
<qengho> Not relevant.
<drose379> Why?
<qengho> It's just more X
<drose379> More space on the x axis you mean?
<qengho> Yep.
<drose379> And the WM keeps track of this?
<qengho> Yes.
<qengho> Er, no
<qengho> THe x server does.
<drose379> No?
<drose379> What exactly is X server?
<michaelcullen> qengho, so WM still takes its inputs from X client and server like in the olden days?
<michaelcullen> Even with composition?
<michaelcullen> That's the bit I wasn't sure about, myself
<qengho> Its the thing telling the window manager about the properties of the display, and giving the clients like your web browser, a place to send info about what they look like.
<drose379> So it provides a WM everything it needs to know?
<qengho> With composition, there's an extra layer, but it doesn't change anything except that clients draw more often.
<michaelcullen> Ahhh right
<michaelcullen> X server also handles output to the display itself, right?
<qengho> Yes.
<qengho> Your X server could be an etch-a-sketch.
<drose379> So does the WM tell the x server what to output?
<drose379> Now I'm just unsure of what the WM does
<qengho> drose379: Think of this way. It used to be clients --data--> x-server-interface. Now compositors pretend to be the x server, and they themselves act like x clients to the REAL x server.
<michaelcullen> I miss GDI :(
<drose379> Clients --> Data
<drose379> What is that "Data" ?
<qengho> The arrow is data.
<k1l> drose379: that whole topic is very komplex. and the old x-server got a lot of security issues with that (like what window can read what key and mouse inputs etc) that they try to make better with wayland/mir. but in general its a grid with x and y and the WM does the magic of making the click becoming a command.
<qengho> The arrow is data about what to drat=w.
<qengho> draw
<drose379> So x-server sees everything as a grid
<michaelcullen> Here, this should make you feel worse: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/The_Linux_Graphics_Stack_and_glamor.svg
<drose379> Please no
<k1l> drose379: and its not relevant how many monitors you got. its always just one big resolution of x and y
<drose379> Haha
<michaelcullen> Much, much worse :P
<drose379> So lets say I have a single monitor
<drose379> Just my main display
<drose379> What does the job of creating a grid on top of it
<drose379> x-server?
<qengho> x-server.
<k1l> drose379: is there a support issue behind that? (or are we doing someones homwork :X )
<drose379> No man this just hit me today
<michaelcullen> Unless you're running remote X
<drose379> And I was like damn, I literally have no idea how this seeminly basic thing works
<michaelcullen> In which case your remote X client also grids it up, the syncs with X server
<drose379> Now I've had a headache all day trying to figure it out
<drose379> Ok, so x-server creates a grid
<drose379> And it receives a click at (x,y)
<drose379> Now, it passes that Click object with the x,y args to the WM
<drose379> WM says "ok, this click occured on this window, which happens to be Google Chrome"
<drose379> So, it passes that click to a buffer, which google chrome then picks up and processes as a click?
<michaelcullen> Basically
<qengho> After it gets an event at a position looks at its list of windows, and sends that event into the connection that window's client has open.
<drose379> Perfect
<ubuntu281> hey everyone
<drose379> That does make sense
<michaelcullen> Howdy 281
<drose379> So now, I hook up another display
<drose379> What tells x-server to re-calibrate its grid?
<qengho> drose379: Yes. That enlarges the space of the grid, but that's all.
<michaelcullen> Modprobe maybe?
<k1l> drose379: the hardware driver makes an event.
<drose379> And x-server actually pushes the output to the new display?
<michaelcullen> You used to have to change your XFree86 config file, these days it's all more or less automatic
<k1l> drose379: from that there will be the new resolution, which is just a bigger grid now.
<drose379> So its all just one big grid for x-server
<k1l> drose379: basically: xserver and the video driver.
<michaelcullen> Guys, should we tell him about Xinerama? :P
<ubuntu281> i have a question about editing /etc/openvpn/server.conf its not there do i create a blank and edit the rules from there and save it then do i run the conf file or does it work automatic
<qengho> ubuntu281: Thank you for saving us from this interminable topic.
<michaelcullen> :D
<michaelcullen> Do you know what drove me away from Linux like, 15 years ago? X.
<drose379> I actually think I get it now though
<drose379> Can I explain to you guys what I think is correct, and you guys can either pass or fail me?
<k1l> drose379: didnt we agree already how it works?
<drose379> I just wanna go over it once and for all
<drose379> So I can put my mind at rest about it
<ubuntu281> topic change is good evem tho my question is about openvpn
<michaelcullen> £20 says he has a sadistic university lecturer who has set him the task of explaining the X11 stack
<drose379> I dont I dont
<drose379> I'm just stuck on this today for some reason, wont be able to let it go until I feel I know how it works
<qengho> ubuntu281: You don't "run the configuration file". That part doesn't make sense. But, you can start openvpn if it's not running, or if it's running you can send a signal to the running openvpn to ask it to read the configuration again.
<michaelcullen> You've pretty much got it, if it helps
<k1l> drose379: i guess the guys in #xorg will help you out on the details. this is quite out of the scope of this channel if we keep repeating it or go any deeper.
<qengho> ubuntu281: I'm not sure about the file name you mentioned, there. You should have a reason for that name.
<qengho> ubuntu281: I do'nt know openvpn enough to say.
<ubuntu281> gengho: i can get on just fine but my connection drops after inavtivity so i found a fix the said adding a line to /etc/openvpn/client.conf adding the line 'keepalive 10 120' seems to do the trick for most people but i already created this file and left vpn idel and still fail
<qengho> ubuntu281: I see. Okay, let's assume that advice is good, for the moment. If you stop your VPN and start it again, that should be enough.
<ubuntu281> gengho: so i was thinking a command like --interactive client.conf command like debian
<qengho> ubuntu281: changing the file and waiting isnt't enough. It only reads that file on start or upon geting a "HUP" signal.
<michaelcullen> Is the Ubuntu Software app ONLY supposed to show you stuff that's already installed?
<k1l> michaelcullen: no
<michaelcullen> Okay, got an issue here then haha
<ubuntu281> gengho: so making the file and restarting it would have the file on start and i could run openvpn without losing connection
<ubuntu281> well rebooting
<qengho> ubuntu281: rebooting is extreme, but that's fine.
<michaelcullen> Any idea why it might not be showing me anything outside of what's already installed? And before you ask, yes, I'm on the "All" tab ;P
<qengho> ubuntu281: I can't comment on the accuracy of the advice you got.
<qengho> michaelcullen: open a terminal and run "sudo apt update". Look for errors.
<michaelcullen> qengho, no errors, still nothing showing up in Ubuntu Software
<ubuntu281> gengho: well i guess ill give it a test run now and see if it losses connect  but to be a 100% im using arch linux and the advice is at the very bottom of the page https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN
<michaelcullen> Fetches all the package lists from the repositories fine
 * qengho shrugs.
<FuzzySockets> "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:nginx/stable'" -- anyone know why this would happen every few times I run it on a fresh machine?
<ubuntu281> gengho: thanks for the info so i dont need to run a .conf file it just uses it
<FuzzySockets> "Please check that the PPA name or format is correct."
<ubuntu281> gengho: a cheap fix might be leaving this chat running haha
<k1l> FuzzySockets: run a "apt update" before?
<qengho> k1l: no
<k1l> FuzzySockets: and make sure the network works. especially if there are proxies or vpns involved. or firewalls filtering
<qengho> FuzzySockets: if your machine can't read the descripton off launchpad's web site, you get something like that.
<FuzzySockets> k1l http://imgur.com/a/m8R0x before and after actually -- is any of this redundant? I put both before and it installed an earlier nginx version
<qengho> FuzzySockets: "apt policy nginx"
<FuzzySockets> qengho: what is that?
<qengho> FuzzySockets: debug your package policy. Open a Terminal and run that.
<FuzzySockets> qengho "invalid operation policy"
<michaelcullen> On LTS releases, should I be running apt-get upgrade, or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<qengho> FuzzySockets: That must be an old Ubuntu. Fine "apt-cache policy nginx"
<k1l> michaelcullen: apt-get upgrade doesnt install all updates.
<Ben64> michaelcullen: not LTS specific, but you should always be doing dist-upgrade
<michaelcullen> So LTS is just a separate repository?
<k1l> michaelcullen: no
<Ben64> michaelcullen: LTS is just a version of ubuntu with Long Term Support
<k1l> michaelcullen: LTS is a specific ubuntu release. every 2 years there is a LTS
<michaelcullen> Yeah, but what I mean is, dist-upgrade won't push you from 16.04, say, to 16.10
<Ben64> michaelcullen: it does't ever change versions of ubuntu
<k1l> michaelcullen: it will never push you to another ubuntu release. ubuntu uses update-manager or do-release-upgrade to go to new releases. not apt
<michaelcullen> Ahhh right, cheers :)
<michaelcullen> I'm more used to rolling releases these days
<k1l> michaelcullen: better use the new "apt" command. it doesnt use the old "dist-upgrade" wording which confuses some users
<michaelcullen> Ooooh
 * michaelcullen Googles
<qengho> michaelcullen: "dist-upgrade" is a bad  verb. It lets a upgrade drag in a new package you don't have yet.
<k1l> but will be again 50 years until people will use apt instead of apt-get. like it still confuses people that back in the very old days one usesd apt to do the version upgrades on debian.
<qengho> Okay. I'm out.
<michaelcullen> k1l, could be worse, I still remember having to manually install RPMs on RH 5.0
<orlock> michaelcullen: dependency hell before yum
<michaelcullen> Indeed
<orlock> michaelcullen: ever try to compile E back then?
<michaelcullen> E16 or E17? ;P
<michaelcullen> Managing to get the old alpha running was like a badge of honor haha
<tatertots> 1
<tatertots> grr i hate dns sometimes, but when it's configured right i love it
<michaelcullen> Well if it wasn't for DNS, we'd all be trying to remember 198.41.208.138 whenever we sat down at a new machine
<meggercat> trying to download EA Origin for Sims 3 game download. Any suggestions?
<michaelcullen> Well actually, not that, was supposed to be Reddit's IP, but they're Cloudflare'd
<michaelcullen> meggercat, EA? Try bending over a bit more?
<meggercat> huh? Really though.
<michaelcullen> In all seriousness, you're going to need something like Wine to use as a wrapper
<meggercat> michaelcullen, I have tried that first thing.
<michaelcullen> No luck with it? :(
<meggercat> michaelcullen, no nothing. I downloaded playonlinux as recommended by various online sources
<avis-> i hear that ahr3c guy falsifies truths about me in references to how he treats others based on his initials
<michaelcullen> Yeah, I was just going to suggest that
<avis-> through suggestion as such
<meggercat> i know I could get the game going if I could bypass the origin download
<michaelcullen> avis-, hmm... thought you were a bot for a second there
<michaelcullen> meggercat, do you already own the game?
<avis-> just as i stated before thats all this network does when i have a complaint.  accuse me of being a bot
<meggercat> michaelcullen, I have the original sims on disk, download version of sims 3
<michaelcullen> meggercat, in that case, there's always... alternative means of getting a disc version of Sims 3
<michaelcullen> Might have better luck that way
<yoshifan> I am having a problem playing back music in Rhythmbox
<michaelcullen> avis-, that comment just came completely out of nowhere, and out of context, so I was confused lol
<meggercat> michaelcullen, alternative ways? just trying to order the disk you mean?
<yoshifan> When I right click my music file and go to Open With > RhythmBox, it opens but doesn't do anything
<michaelcullen> meggercat, I was very softly implying piracy
<michaelcullen> Since you already own the game, I'd say it was a moral gray area
<yoshifan> Then when I hit play, it says "Couldn't start playback (null)"
<meggercat> michaelcullen, after what i've been though today I am not shunning it
<michaelcullen> ;P
<CarlFK> apt --assume-yes ... "E: Command line option --assume-yes is not understood"  that worked with apt-get, what is the apt version?
<meggercat> michaelcullen, is it horrible to ask for suggestions?
<michaelcullen> But yeah, there's actually a guide for Sims 3, Ubuntu, and PlayOnLinux using the CD/DVD version here: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/11/how-to-install-and-play-sims-3-using.html
<meggercat> michaelcullen, this is the exact tutorial ive been playing with.
<sarbojit> folks, anyone kind enough to help me decide on QEMU or vbox ?
<meggercat> michaelcullen, the issue is Origin in order to download the game
<m5w> Hello. I'm having some trouble with my GeForce 940M on Xubuntu 16.04. When I used nvidia-361, X would crash whenever I logged out and at other random times. I realized my card had Optimus, so I tried using Bumblebee per the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Setup_for_14.04_and_later. This appeared to work; however, when running applications with optirun for long enough, X would crash, and I
<m5w> would be forced to power-cycle the laptop. I am now trying to use Bumblebee with nouveau, but whenever I try to use optirun, I receive the following error message: Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
<michaelcullen> meggercat, PM'd you
<m5w> Any help getting any of the setups working would be appreciated
<yoshifan> Should I try purging and reinstalling Rhythmbox?
<m5w> Integrated graphics are working fine, though
<neldogz> Hi all, I am trying to get psensors to see my CPU fan. My motherboard carries a nuvoTon NCT6793D chip that can detect the fan speeds so I tried to load the driver for it using modprobe -v nct6775 but psensor still doesn't see the fans.
<Bashing-om> m5w: Nvidia recommends the 367 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105343/en-us . That driver is available from our trusted PPA for release 16.04 .
<m5w> Bashing-om: thanks, will try it
<m5w> have tried 364
<m5w> btw, about the issue earlier: thanks for the help; it was a BIOS bug
<yoshifan> Update about my Rhythmbox bug, I can play music if it is on my desktop. Is this a permissions issue?
<Bashing-om> m5w: K. You are aware that BumbleBee, the present driver .. and the xorg.conf file will have to be removed prior to the new install., right ?
<Bashing-om> m5w: A bios buf .. we kinda thought might be a bios issue .
<m5w> Bashing-om: I keep logs of all my installs, so I'll just purge everything I've installed in reverse. Are you suggesting I install only install nvidia-367 or that with bumblebee, bumblebee-nvidia, etc. ?
<Bashing-om> m5w: I bet ya get better results with nvidia-prime rather than BumbleBee to control the graphic's sets .
<m5w> Bashing-om: Yes, I install prime. was just clarifying to install all those packages as opposed to exclusively the nvidia driver
<Bashing-om> m5w: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ; purge what is now .. and I expect when you installl the 367 driver, the install will also include nvidia-prime .
<m5w> Bashing-om: ``purge what is now .." ?
<Bashing-om> m5w: ^^ as anove .. the current driver, BumbleBee and /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ,
<Bashing-om> above*
<saitoh183> trying to run a apt-get purge php7.0-common but it wants to remove lots of stuff  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20133715/
<Bashing-om> m5w: Are you comfortable doing this ??
<m5w> Bashing-om: yes, but currently debugging a java program, so not doing it at the moment
<Madhumper69> I had a ubuntu external drive mapped as a z: drive in windows, but had to format windows and now i cant add the correct path . ubuntu server local ip   //10.0.0.68 /media/storage
<Bashing-om> m5w: :)
<Madhumper69> \\10.0.0.68\media\ ****
<unicornjedi> hey. What is good software for administrating ubuntu server? something like webmin?
<unicornjedi> im like a newb
<nthrow> bash
<unicornjedi> nthrow: :(
<nthrow> why? ot
<nthrow> ot
<nthrow> it's not complex
<kells> hello
<unicornjedi> is that a middle finger
<nthrow> no it's me typoing repeating after six fingers of scotch.
<nthrow> seriously tho, why not bash?
<nthrow> what are you trying to do?
<Hydr0p0nX> whiskey for me nthrow, but I'm pickin up what your puttin down
<unicornjedi> lol nthrow. I just want to control my server through my web browser rather than ssh
<nthrow> Hydr0p0nX: scotch is a whiskey too. :P
<nthrow> unicornjedi: what is your webserver running?
<unicornjedi> nthrow: nothing lol. I literally set up my ubuntu server today. I havent messed with ubuntu server for two years so im like lost
<unicornjedi> im skimming through ubuntu manual and its still confusing
<nthrow> say you're running a wordpress then. you just need to know vhost syntax, apachectl, and how to import and export mysql dbs.
<nthrow> that's maybe six hours of study.
<nthrow> and i'm slow. :P
<unicornjedi> oh gawd
<unicornjedi> is drupal 8 good?
<unicornjedi> which web content manager do you like?
<nthrow> what is a web content manager?
<nthrow> it sounds like you're overcomplicating it.
<saitoh183> trying to run a apt-get purge php7.0-common but it wants to remove lots of stuff  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20133715/ .. how can i just remove/reinstall php7.0-common
<unicornjedi> nthrow: yep :| im a white dude. thats what white people do lol
<nthrow> https://askubuntu.com/questions/173992/how-do-i-remove-only-one-specific-package-with-apt-get
<nthrow> unicornjedi: sounds like you're victimizing yourself.
<saitoh183> nthrow, thanks :)
<nthrow> np saitoh183
<nthrow> unicornjedi: 80% of shit is knowing how to write a google query
<unicornjedi> nthrow: i think i have my answer...
<nthrow> no one can remember it all. this is the most complication thing people ever built.
<nthrow> s/ion/ed/
<unicornjedi> nthrow: ajenti and zentyal sound good.
<unicornjedi> yay research
<nthrow> if it works for you.
<unicornjedi> i hope so. I hope its easy to install too
<nthrow> but seriously familiarity with bash and CLI approaches is the long-term solution.
<nthrow> any website is a webserver, a database, and a interpreter of some sort.
<nthrow> the latter is irrelevant unless you're into development.
<nthrow> apache is a standard. to be familiar, you just need to know httpd.conf and vhost configurations.
<paranoidabhi> how can I remove something(files,folders) from bash to make it end-up in trash.
<paranoidabhi> the rm removes it completely
<saitoh183> ok...if i want to remove php7.0 completely so i can reinstall sudo dpkg --remove php7.0 or sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends php7.0 . I tried to just reinstall just php7.0-common but i get tones of "WARNING: Module sysvshm ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.0/mods-available" "Not replacing deleted config file /etc/php/7.0/mods-available/..."
<celery_> dare i unlock my kernel from 3.13 on a gigabyte brix?
<Blue1> I did a fresh install of xubuntu.  When I click on a link in thunderbird, it moves firefox from one desktop, into the thunderbird desktop.  How do I stop that?
<Blue1> This resolved it.
<Blue1> forums.org/showthread.php?t=1967499
<Blue1> crimany -- https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967499
<guest-VcEFUS_> saitoh183: use apt instead of dpkg... # sudo apt-get purge php7.0*
<m5w> Bashing-om: going to install: bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic nvidia-367 primus
<m5w> that look right?
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: yap
<Bashing-om> m5w: Well .. should work .. But I stand by my suggestion of  nvidia-prime .
<m5w> ah, yeah, noticed it's not installing prim
<m5w> s/prim/&e
<m5w> I can revert this easily. What packages would you recommend
<m5w> The guide is 14.04 and later, so the documentation might be a bit outdated . . .
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: just checked my bash_history.. i installed nvidia-drivers via additional drivers and then installed # apt install bumblebee* primus
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_, what version of the nvidia driver do you have?
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: nvidia-361 from ppa:neon1ks/bumblebee
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: and no X crashes?
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: nope
<m5w> my X would crash whenever I logged out with nvidia-361
<m5w> but I didn't have bumblebee at the time, so who knows
<m5w> okay, going for reboot
<guest-VcEFUS_> have phun :-D
<m5w> I'll optirun something in the background and see if I crash
<m5w> is there a way I can boot ro ?
<m5w> so I don't end up with orphaned innodes
<m5w> boot ro into X, that is
<m5w> I've done it with init=/bin/bash, but that's kind of nasty
<m5w> and doesn't let me do anything with X or course
<m5w> eh, I'll /probably/ be fine
<m5w> lol, X is just a black screen now
<m5w> ttys work though :)
<m5w> and I can't even kill it
<m5w> so, I'm not sure how to restart without power-cycling . . .
<m5w> How do I kill an unresponsive process?
<m5w> it just keeps blocking
<Guy1524_> is it possible to install amd vulkan drivers on a ps4 w/ ubuntu?
<Guy1524_> it would be interesting see how well vulkan does compared to gcm
<Guy1524_> (in doom of course)
<m5w> wow; this is pathetic!
<m5w> I tried adding i915 and bbswitch to /etc/modules
<m5w> and systemctl enable bumblebeed
<m5w> still no luck
<m5w> X is just black and _completely_ unresponsive
<m5w> no way to kill it
<m5w> I guess I'll try with nvidia-361
<nv_> Hi. Is there a list somewhere of computers that fully support linux? I don't mean they support linux if you have a degree in computer science, I mean they are truly open, I can plug in an ubuntu cd or usb and install without problems. Today I gave back my lenovo ideapad, told them to keep it and the windows system it comes with. It has uefi boot nazi which prevents access to basically anything except windows and windows reset. I think it is important to know which
<nv_>  manufacturer actively supports linux so I don't make an ass out of myself if I recommend Ubuntu.
<cyberdp> hi
<saigel> @nv_: Why don't you turn UEFI off?
<nv_> I did. The only thing that worked was gparted disk. I tried various 64bit installations, but no joy. In all the old computers, I just stick it in and it works and if I was in a hurry, I would use puppylinux which I could set up in minutes.
<saigel> @nv_: system76 prides themselves on specifically catering to the Linux gang.
<nv_> system76? Is that a manufacturer? A brand? I have never seen them anywhere.
<saigel> http://www.system76.com
<nv_> thanks. I will have a look. I will not buy or recommend brands that do not fully support linux.
<saigel> I don't own one. My son told me about them. He wants one. They're a little more expensive than the cheap brands though. But they say you get what you pay for...
<nv_> Well, I just gave back a 1900Yuan laptop and I wasted days trying to get it going.
<Stolio> Ouch :/
<nv_> So I don't think it can be that expensive to buy something that represents freedom and that you can actually use. Ha..ha..
<elias_a> nv_: "Fully support" is a half way expression especially becausa firmware is not open source.
<nv_> Well, if I can plug and play without a computer degree, I consider it 'fully supported' he..he...
<elias_a> nv_: Of course there are differences and even open firmware devices. I have never played with such a thing, though.
<elias_a> nv_: Is it laptop you are looking for?
<nv_> I was looking for a small tablet with keybord so I don't have to carry myself to death, the lenovo ideapad was nice, but Windows...... so now I will just have to wait until next year, ha..ha.. I have checked out the website, they look good, but are quite expensive and very far away from me. Not worth the hassle trying to buy online and import etc.
<m5w> Bashing-om: Okay, so nvidia-367 didn't work at all. X was completely unresponsive such that power cycling was the only option to restart.
<elias_a> nv_: Where do you live?
<m5w> Bashing-om: 361 with bumblebee is no better than without; X crashes upon logout
<m5w> Bashing-om: 364 with bumblebee is the best of the ones I've tried; it lets me use my system normally, and I can even use my GPU for a few minutes before my system completely freezes
<nv_> I am currently in the PRC .
<elias_a> As People's Republic of China?
<m5w> I think the less to learn here is don't buy from nVidia again . . .
<Bashing-om> m5w: All I can suggest is to abandon BumbleBee, wipe the graphic's and re-install . All I know to do .
<nv_> Yes.
<Triffid_Hunter> nv_: I'm in PRC at the moment too, but using a Dell laptop from 2008 that runs linux beautifully, apart from fingerprint scanner not being supported because dell won't tell anyone how it works
<m5w> I wonder if it's a /GPU/ BIOS issue . . .
<m5w> but I'm not willing to risk updating my BIOS to a version the updates the GPU's BIOS, as there might be another bug that makes Linux completely unusable again
<elias_a> nv_: I have heard that there's a huge variety of linux friendly devices because of Red Flag Linux distro.
<m5w> unless I have a solid method to downgrade
<nv_> Yes, older things do work. I like dell.
<m5w> and Acer's BIOS upgrade software is terrible
<elias_a> nv_: I'd ask around from local Linux enthusiasts.
<m5w> my antivirus quarantines it; I run it, and then it crashes
<m5w> then upon reboot the screen flashes about 50 times as the fan revs up and down and I think the thing is bricked by the official software, and then it finally boots normally
<m5w> heaven forbid the company just let users flash the BIOS with a flash drive. No; how terrible
<nv_> I am trying online, because if what happened to me happens to other people, I can see Microsoft winning the fight and the end of linux pretty soon if we do not have reliable information on which devices are plug and play linux and which are not.
<elias_a> nv_: Laptops I've bough with my own money have always been Thinkpads because of 1) titanium chassis and 2) linux friendliness and 3) trackpoint mouse. :)
<nv_> I have an old lenovo laptop and with each new Ubuntu, it just gets quicker and especially with the last update it is running like crazy, but it is too big to carry around.
<elias_a> nv_: Oh, you are quite right in that! And if you can spare the extra price it is a good thing to rupport such a manufacturer.
<elias_a> nv_: So basically a pad with a proper keyboard?
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: what about xorg.0.log?
<nv_> Yes. That little lenovo was really good, but honestly with Windows on your computer it just feels morally wrong. I just gave it back.
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: I have no reliable way of pasting that right now, as X could bring my whole system down at any random moment, but I'll take a look
<elias_a> nv_: I'll ask around a little. It is still early morning for nerds in Finland so it'll probably take some time. :P
<nv_> I am not sure what Ubuntu has done with their software, but my laptop is really much faster and more responsive than before. Do they perhaps sell laptops and things? I need an Ubuntu store on the corner, ha..ha...
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: the interesting thing is: no errors . . .
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: apt install pastebinit
<jack354> hello
<elias_a> nv_: I know some people who where involved in Meego tablet project years ago and they have been following the scene.
<elias_a> nv_: AFAIK they actualy sell or at least have sold Ubuntu computers.
<nv_> Honestly, the only negative experience I had with Ubuntu was the "Apport thing" that just instantly gave me the feeling of Microsoft. I will try to find a store somewhere.
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: paste.ubuntu.com/20144079
<orlock> i want a "new" N900 :-(
<orlock> i miss my old one
<m5w> is Xorg.0.log.old
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: paste.ubuntu.com/20144132
<m5w> is Xorg.0.log
<nv_> Thanks elias. I have to go.
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: I've also added i915 and bbswitch to /etc/modules, set Driver=nvidia in /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf, and replaced all occurrences of nvidia-current with nvidia-361 in that same file.
<m5w> and run systemctl enable bumblebeed
<tykayn> hi folks
<tykayn> i have an issue with my google chrome install, i have an adware on it and i cannot open the extensions config page
<tykayn> how can i fix that?
<Guy1524_> is it possible to assign a keyboard and mouse to an application or monitor
<Triffid_Hunter> tykayn: I'd have a dig in the settings dir, probably ~/.config/chrome or similar
<orlock> eh
<orlock> heya Triffid_Hunter
<orlock> stop following me ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> orlock: I've been here ages, you're following me :P
<tykayn> mmk Triffid_Hunter, i see a lot of files in there  ~/.config/google-chrome
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: both logs show 361.. is that correct?! and no crash nothing... how did u install those drivers? via apt/dpkg or "Additional Drivers"?
<nv_> https://www.unixmen.com/top-5-ubuntu-pre-installed-laptop-companies/ I have found this link. Perhaps this is the answer to my question about supported pcs.
<guest-VcEFUS_> Guy1524_: u can run another x :-)
<Triffid_Hunter> tykayn: well you could simply rename or delete that whole directory which would return your chrome to stock settings
<Triffid_Hunter> tykayn: then selectively re-import things like bookmarks if you want them
<Guy1524_> guest-VcEFUS_: ahh, that stinks, can I run an application in a container and feed it seperate mouse and keyboard input?
<Guy1524_> actually is this something that could be solved w/ mir?
<Guy1524_> btw, does anyone know if ubuntu will be able to use wayland?
<k1l> Guy1524_: it will be.
<Guy1524_> k1l: awesome, w/ unity 7 or 8?
<guest-VcEFUS_> Guy1524_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX ?
<Guy1524_> guest-VcEFUS_: thanks
<k1l> unity 7 is xorg. maybe that will work with xWayland. unity8 is MIR only. but if you want unity, you want MIR anyway. so that question is not really an issue
<Guy1524_> k1l: so there are no plans of porting unity 7 to wayland or mir?
<k1l> Guy1524_: why?
<Guy1524_> k1l: because I like unity 7 lol
<k1l> they are making (and on the phone and tablet already using) unity8 for Mir.
<k1l> Guy1524_: for the user there should not be any difference between unity on xorg and unity8 on mir.
<Guy1524_> unity 8 from what Ive seen looks like this weird mix between a tablet DE and a desktop DE
<Guy1524_> oh ok
<k1l> that is because you have seen it on tablets and phones.
<Guy1524_> so on desktop its just like unity 7?
<he1kki> Hi guys! Starting to feel that "systemctl daemon-reload" is one huge pitfall after configuration changes. My suggestion is that configuration files should be read automatically when services are restarted
<k1l> that is the plan. just without all that old xorg security and driver issues.
<Guy1524_> k1l: ok awesome, thanks for the info
<guest-VcEFUS_> Guy1524_: just checked, that i could passthrough my usb-dev into my vivanti-docker-container.... worked with my webcam....
<rajivmars> I have just installed "office 2007" through wine. everytime after opening "ms word" when i am trying to close it, it shows this error ; "this feature requires MSXML 5.0 to be properly installed. Run setup and click repair to restore this component.
<rajivmars> Anybody please try to solve it.
<Guy1524_> guest-VcEFUS_: wow, Ill have to try that out tommorow, I g2g to bed soon lol
<Ben64> !appdb | rajivmars
<ubottu> rajivmars: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rajivmars> ubottu: ok.
<guest-VcEFUS_> Guy1524_: something like this is a good start... # docker run -t -i --device=/dev/$whatever_usb_dev ubuntu bash
<Guy1524_> guest-VcEFUS_: thanks
<creep> hi peps
<kraiskil> I installed 16.04, and the sound system looks pretty strange, coming from 14.04. Does anyone have a pointer to some docs on what changed? Especially, why does 'arecord -L' show a null and two pulse audio devices?
<creep> I need to install python-wxgtk2.8 to run pronterface problerly. If I run python-wxgtk3.0 it is causing issues
<creep> How can I install a old paket
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: via apt-get install nvidia-361
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: hihi, this didnt work here, too... remove/purge all nvidia-packages and use "Additional Drivers" and apt install bumblebee* and primus
<rajivmars> "sudo apt-get clean" " sudo apt-get --download-only install winehq-devel " "sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade". I would mention these three commands for installing wine. I thought,  that  the command "sudo apt-get clean" removes all the ".deb" package files from the computer. so i wanted to know that after installing wine by using these commands, whether i loose all my .deb package files or not?
<m5w> what does apt-get install bumblebee* do?
<m5w> (the asterisk)
<m5w> the same as file globbing?
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: nothing special.... but my gfx is older than your gt940m... did u already try ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ??
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: Yes, I have that ppa added currently
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: what card do you have?
<pinkstars> Got my brand new kernel last week
<pinkstars> and loving all the fresh software in the frequent updates.
<pinkstars> Came here to congratulate the first-rate team.
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: nvs 4200m... so u use ppa with nvidia361?
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: I've tried nvidia-361 w/o ppa, and ppa -361, -364, and -367
<Peppernrino> hey there. anything i need to know about first time install, with regards to hardening and such?
<guest-VcEFUS_> and the ppa was purged before installing 361?
<ducasse> creep: don't run old software, wait for what you are trying to run to be updated to work with the new libraries.
<m5w> ppa purged?
<m5w> no, the latest one I installed 361 from ppa
<m5w> but in the past, 361 from official repo
<m5w> both same result
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: anything else you did besides the installation from additional drivers and that apt line? any config files changed?
<guest-VcEFUS_> m5w: full read is here: http://blog.schlomo.schapiro.org/2016/05/ubuntu-on-dell-latitude-e6420-with.html
<abhinav> whats the ubuntu alternate for, whatprovides
<guest-VcEFUS_> abhinav: apt-file
<abhinav> ok
<ducasse> abhinav: for installed packages you can also use dpkg -S <filename>
<abhinav> ok.
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS_: that site has the user do apt install ... nvidia-361
<rajivmars> How to remove a particular .Deb package file from the system. I am using ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> rajivmars: do you know the name of the package?
<rajivmars> EriC^^: wine
<EriC^^> rajivmars: sudo apt-get remove wine
<EriC^^> or purge wine to remove config files as well
<rajivmars> EriC^^: But it only uninstall the package. How to remove its .deb file as well from the computer?
<EriC^^> rajivmars: cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<EriC^^> and rm the file
<abhinav> rajivmars: select it using mouse and shift delet?
<abhinav> rajivmars: select it using mouse and shift delete?
<rajivmars> abhinav: what does "sudo apt-get autoclean does"?
<nomic> can't post on ubuntu forums https://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=331
<nomic> forbidden
<nomic> why not
<nomic> where do I contact someone
<nomic> You don't have permission to access /newthread.php on this server.
<k1l_> nomic: #ubuntuforums
<abhinav> rajivmars: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3167/what-is-difference-between-the-options-autoclean-autoremove-and-clean
<Haugli92> Does anyone know how to use piped output as variable in curl? Like:
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: curl -flag $(command that produces output)
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: like that? try it with echo first if you like
<Haugli92> uptime | curl "http://www/return?result={VARIABLE}"
<Haugli92> If that made sense
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: try curl "http://blah/$(uptime)"
<Crisis> I installed sdl, and my compiler is giving me "undefined reference to" errors
<Haugli92> uptime is a command tho, so that wont work.
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: why not?
<Haugli92> Okey, thats one way to do it :P
<Haugli92> Thanks, i was using pipe included
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: echo "$(uptime)" works fine for me..
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: can put pipes in there too if you like, eg echo "$(uptime | grep -o average)"
<Haugli92> Ye, i was including your lane with mine
<rajivmars> is there any other program except wine for running windows applications in ubuntu repositories?
<guest-VcEFUS_> rajivmars: wine is awesome ;-)
<Ben64> wine is _the_ way to run windows programs in linux
<abhinav> rajivmars: the real solution is to dual boot.
<Triffid_Hunter> rajivmars: you could install windows in a VM such as vmware or virtualbox
<orlock> Ben64: there was Wabi.. but pretty sure its not a thing anymore
<abhinav> Ben64: wrong. you can use VM! :-p
<Ben64> orlock: not the right thing at all
<Ben64> abhinav: that's just running a virtual machine, different
<abhinav> this is where it gets philosophical! :-p
<guest-VcEFUS_> abhinav: dual boot sucks
<abhinav> guest-VcEFUS_: thats personal thinking.
<Haugli92> Triffid_Hunter: I got everything working with your help. Thanks!
<guest-VcEFUS_> abhinav: kvm your m$-disk is awesome for your uptime ;-)
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: you're welcome
<rajivmars> guest-VcEFUS_: I have installed office 2007 using wine in my ubuntu 16.04. Now when i try to uninstall it then the terminal shows errors. i have pasted these errors on https://pastee.org/dk7ub. will you please try to figure out those errors?
<raspberrypifan> so im having issues iwth my ports. I have an ubuntu server installed on the cloud have check ufw and iptables they all show clear ports but when i run nmap the ports are closed
<raspberrypifan> what could it be
<Triffid_Hunter> raspberrypifan: closed means no program is listening
<raspberrypifan> well for the 10000 i get closed but for 5060/udp open|filtered sip
<guest-VcEFUS_> rajivmars: use playonlinux...
<Triffid_Hunter> raspberrypifan: do you have asterisk on it? are you scanning the right server?
<Ben64> rajivmars: did you check the appdb like i sent to you over an hour ago
<raspberrypifan> yes yes
<Triffid_Hunter> raspberrypifan: well there you go then, a program listens on 5060 so it reports as open
<rajivmars> Ben64:I am checking those now.
<raspberrypifan> but the problem is it keesp sending out rtp packets but it never gets a reply
<Triffid_Hunter> raspberrypifan: if you set the firewall to lockdown, it'll report everything as filtered
<raspberrypifan> i get a call that works with no audio
<raspberrypifan> i flushed the iptables nad made sure to ufw
<raspberrypifan> is there anythign else i could be missing
<Triffid_Hunter> raspberrypifan: no idea, add some log entries and see what's happening
<raspberrypifan> log entries from?
<ShotokanZH> anyone using xubuntu or just xfce here?
<jegarcia> found this article about what we were talking about rspec yesterday
<jegarcia> http://www.xkyle.com/what-happens-when-you-run-puppet-tests/
<abhinav> ShotokanZH: whats the issue?
<ShotokanZH> abhinav, using the default terminal emulator if i print a bold, underlined, red string it messes with some chars
<ShotokanZH> lemme be clear:
<abhinav> ShotokanZH: change defalut font.
<ShotokanZH> abhinav, http://i.imgur.com/qYm3w6V.png
<Haugli92> Triffid_Hunter: When using commands like wget. Do you know how i should format this? curl --data "result='$(wget http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test)'" "http://blah/result"
<abhinav> ShotokanZH: tried other fonts ? defalut is ubuntu
<ShotokanZH> Haugli92, why using wget for that when you can use curl?
<ShotokanZH> abhinav, gonna try it now
<Haugli92> I want to return ANY command result to the url.
<qazwsxedc> ok
<ShotokanZH> abhinav, same with other fonts
<ShotokanZH> abhinav, but it does not happens in konsole or via mosh
<abhinav> ShotokanZH: installed all the updates?
<ShotokanZH> abhinav, yep
<rajivmars> Ben64: I don't found anything on appdb.
<abhinav> ShotokanZH: time to file a bug report.
<varaindemian> My 3g modem cannot be detected on ubuntu 16.04. The red light is red blinking. The storage is not detected either
<abhinav> ShotokanZH: or #xubuntu  and #xfce
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: that'll put the terminal output of wget into your data, is that what you want?
<Triffid_Hunter> Haugli92: you can test this easily with echo by the way
<Haugli92> Triffid_Hunter: I want to return ANY command output to the URL as POST
<varaindemian> anybody?
<manyu4rime> Haugli92 yes  i can test with echo
<varaindemian> lsusb detects it
<abhinav> varaindemian: in my case i have to wait longer for it to get detected. also if i install company provided software for that modem, then it intervened in autodetection and only allowed it to be used via that software.
<varaindemian> abhinav: it used to work on other systems running ubuntu
<varaindemian> abhinav: it's a fresh install on this machine and I am not sure if the software got updated
<LonelyDanbo> how do I stop tumberd from screwing over my whole system constantly?
<varaindemian> maybe it is missing something
<LonelyDanbo> I've heard it chokes up when you open folders with large files, but I haven't even done that and it's taking 5+ minutes to chew on my HD like a cow.
<abhinav> varaindemian: install all latest updates and restart with that moded disconnected. then trya gain
<swensson> Is it possible to view the content of trash bin from terminal? (If there's one)
<LonelyDanbo> what is tumberd doing? reading my entire Wine directory for World of Warcraft every time I open up the subfolder within it?
<varaindemian> abhinav: I am using my phone to make a hotspot. I don;t have much data for an update
<abhinav> varaindemian: you must install latest update on a freshly installed os.
<LonelyDanbo> maybe that would explain why WoW chokes up every time I play it and my HD light turns on for a few minutes.
<LonelyDanbo> although looking at iotop, it's coming from the game itself and not tumblerd so... I guess not.
<LonelyDanbo> right now it's tumblerd though... just from opening the download folder with my addons.
<varaindemian> abhinav: welp 66 mb is not that much
<LonelyDanbo> how do I fix tumblerd?
<abhinav> varikonniemi: :-) then install!
<LonelyDanbo> the way it operates normally is unacceptable.
<varaindemian> abhinav: I expected at least the modem's storage to be detected
<Haugli92> This returns one line, but curl doesnt seems to catch the result line: curl --data "result=$(wget -nv http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test)" "http://blah/blah"
<varaindemian> abhinav: not sure why it isn't
<abhinav> varaindemian: yeah. 16.04 has some bugs
<varaindemian> abhinav: what bugs?
<abhinav> "some"
<abhinav> its just a generalized statement.
<Guy1524_> are there any obvious ways to increase performance for integrated graphics on a laptop in ubuntu 16.04.  Windows runs about 50% faster with intel hd 4600 graphics
<ducasse> Guy1524_: you can enable dri3, that could help a bit.
<oshekfeh> Hi everybody, suddenly after one of the updates, I restarted my machine to find that top and side panels disappeared! I searched alot to find a solution, I reseted unity using unity --reset, and unity --reset-icon. I used this command which is very recommended "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity" and the result still same.
<pinkstars> Testing.
<oshekfeh> Any help?
<Guy1524_> ducasse: ok thanks
<ShotokanZH> abhinav, found out, it seems like there was an extra \e in that part of code. dunno why the other terminals weren't showing it
<varaindemian> Modem (storage) is not detected on 16.04. lsusb shows it but I cannot connect to the internet or to its storage
<ducasse> Guy1524_: look at 'man intel', there are a lot of options you can try tuning, but the driver should be set to sane defaults.
<Guy1524_> ducasse: I dont want to do any overclocking, the laptop fans are already extremely loud
<Guy1524_> ducasse: how do I enabled dri3, I found a phoronix article but its for radeon cards
<varaindemian>  Modem (storage) is not detected on 16.04. lsusb shows it
<varaindemian>                       but I cannot connect to the internet or to its storage
<varaindemian> it is a fresh install. Do I need something special to make the modem work?
<Guy1524_> newbie question: in a shell script, do I need semi colons at the end of each command?
<Guy1524_> or will putting a command on the next line make it execute after
<xenomader> no, you don't
<Guy1524_> ok thanks
<YankDownUnder> Guy1524_: You can always separate the commands with "&&" - that will wait for a command to be parsed, then move on to the next command - as in doing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean
<xenomader> somebody tell me
<xenomader> am I alone?
<varaindemian> do I need to install anything to make a 3g modem work under 16.04? Storage is not detected and I cannot use it. lsusb shows it and on other systems it works
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: usb-mode-switch
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Have you checked for "third party drivers" after you've plugged in the modem?
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: is usb-mode-switch a package?
<abhinav> ShotokanZH: good.
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: First - did you check to see if the system required any third party drivers after you plugged in the modem?
<varaindemian> Adidional Drivers shows only  intel microcode
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Right oh...next is read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/776497/huawei-modem-does-not-work-with-16-04
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: and system is updated
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Right oh...next is read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/776497/huawei-modem-does-not-work-with-16-04
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: and I have an ZTE modem
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Funny - not finding much about ZTE's...however, here's something - it's old, but it might still be pertinent: http://askubuntu.com/questions/308896/why-network-manager-cant-detect-my-zte-usb-3g-modem
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: I am not sure why but on other ubuntu machines it works perfectly
<leeyaa> hi guys
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: "Other Ubuntu Machines" - meaning what, they're all running 16.04, or are they running different versions...? Something to consider as well, is HOW this machine interprets data through the BIOS...hmm...
<leeyaa> is it possible to downgrade mysql to 5.5 on 16.04 ?
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: ubuntu 14.04 and lubuntu 16.04
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: it is not even mounted as a storage medium
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: As per what I had just stated...either which, have you looked into the BIOS on this particular machine to make sure all the settings were correct - and if there are any settings for USB? (Like Legacy USB, or 2.0/3.0 and the likes)
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Yes, I know that. You stated that before. Hmm.
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: On arch linux it worked
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: That doesn't answer my question.
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: I haven't touched the bios since it worked under arch
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: also usb-modeswitch  is installed
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Right, so, that being said, have you tried to run "usb_modeswitch" to see what happens?
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: with what parameter?
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Why not try the "reset" command first?
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: the vendor/product id is the hex number in lsbusb, right?
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: You'll get a "hex" number, but you'll also get the device maker ID and the likes...you can extend the data you see (check lsusb --help)
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 19d2:1514 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<varaindemian> this is that I get
<varaindemian> what*
<Haugli92> Is there really a difference between this two outputs? http://pastebin.com/h9y3h3Wj
<gnumonk> How to generate /var/lib/dpkg/status manually from install system ?
<gnumonk> any idea?
<jikz> hi guys..
<jikz> i recently did setup an ubuntu mirror for our office systems so that we can save some bandwidth on updates..
<jikz> but recently started noticing some has mismatch errors.
<jikz> how can i check the integrity of the data??
<jikz> i mean the packages whether they are really matching the hashsums.. i will delete those which are not validating and then do a apt-mirror again.
<rory_mckinley> I am trying to change a desktop background in 16.04 using dbus-launch gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri. If I look in dconf-editor or use gsettings get I can see that the change has taken effect - but if I logout the change disappears.
<rory_mckinley> I am using dbus-launch because Iam trying to make the change via ansible
<rory_mckinley> Anybody seen this before?
<OhYash> hey
<gamester> what's the logic with having the global menu? It's often hard to know exactly what application which makes using it hard, you also don't see which applications have menu bars without searching for it. I highly doubt semi-blind users appreciate this. I also HIGHLY doubt research would show this to be a good feature.
<gamester> what application is in focus* whoops
<OhYash> gamester: It saves space
<gamester> no it doesn't
<ducasse> gamester: switch it off if you don't like it, or use something other than unity - plenty of choices.
<varaindemian> what is the vendor/product for Bus 002 Device 006: ID 19d2:1514 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<varaindemian> vendor/product ID***
<ducasse> varaindemian: vendor first, then product id.
 * swensson wonder if I should setup my sites as /var/www/myDomainName.com or /var/www/html/myDomainName.com
<varaindemian> ducasse: well usb_modeswitch -R 19d2 returns no default vendor/product id given
<ducasse> varaindemian: never used it, no idea.
<varaindemian> I see. Maybe someone else can help :)
<ducasse> varaindemian: is this a 3g modem of some sort?
<esd_droid> hmm ubuntu channel
<gamester> Hmm looks like I can't remove the useless top panel. I can only restore normal menu bars, yet can't remove the now completely useless top panel.
<esd_droid> whast the best desktop gui for 14 lts server?
<rory> bash
<esd_droid> anyone running odroid boards here?
<rory> If you need server install server and use it like a server, if you need desktop install desktop.
<soupnanodesukar> esd_droid: xfce/lxde/lxqt is likely you're only choice for small computers.
<ducasse> esd_droid: or just run a wm, no need for a full de.
<esd_droid> thanks guys. im new in linux .im more in hardware. tinkering small stuff  thefast odroid ux4
<esd_droid> witha lot of flavors available, sometimes it is difficult to start and waste time
<akik> esd_droid: you'll be ok with either lxde or xfce, lubuntu or xubuntu
<akik> esd_droid: hardkernel's web site mentions ubuntu 15.04. i think that's from when the board was released
<esd_droid> i saw some lubuntu 14 lts in odroid sw
<esd_droid> will try that
<esd_droid> im wasting too much time to run this cloudshell case for this odroidux4
<esd_droid> just displaying the lcd display (xorg) without hdmi and show system info (cpu temp, utlization etc)
<esd_droid> anyway thank y'all
<esd_droid> i think the best bet is start with a release nearer to the version the board was released
<esd_droid> so i think im in the right track
<akik> esd_droid: usually it goes the other way. more recent linux version supports more hardware
<esd_droid> k
<akik> and it has updated packages
<gamester> ok, my problem with the top panel is that the menu options fade out. This makes it hard to mouse over the right menu, and it makes it hard to identify the options available. Is there a way to always display menu bars?
<swensson> How do I change user for who's running phpmyadmin? got "phpmyadmin: Failed to load /var/lib/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php Check group www-data has read access and open_base" but it's not www-data that should ask for access
<gamester> I was surprised to find out that OS X uses these top panel menus since I found them so useless, but of course the reason is obvious: Unity's menu bars fade out. Why is Ubuntu trying to out-design Apple?
<acethebass> hi
<gamester> menu options* not bars fade out
<EriC^^> !offtopic | gamester
<ubottu> gamester: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gamester> EriC^^: I'm trying to get the menu options to always display, to benefit from the billions of Apple dollars that have identified that as the right option.
<gamester> oh I found it! nvm
<akik> gamester: where was it?
<akik> never mind grinds my gears
<gamester> akik: settings->appearance->behavior
<akik> gamester: thanks
<sushil_> join #drupal
<sushil_> Join #drupal
<gamester> sushil_: nah, I'll pass
<yzT> where can I check when was a package added to the repository?
<yzT> specifically I'm interested in knowing when was python2.7.12 added to xenial-updates
<kira> unable to telnet my ubuntu machine from another machine ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<akik> yzT: try http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/python2.7/ there's a changelog file under those directories
<HoloIRCUser> அனைத்து வாழ?
<HoloIRCUser> அனைத்து வாழ?
<bhuddah> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<HoloIRCUser> How can I get Ubuntu on a customised system?
<HoloIRCUser> *custom system
<HoloIRCUser> I used an arm v6 processor 1g ram
<HoloIRCUser> So I mean
<HoloIRCUser> *SOC
<HoloIRCUser> Anybody alive
<ducasse> Amul_macho: no idea, ask in #ubuntu-arm
<Amul_macho> Are they subchannels divided based on processor used? Lol
<ducasse> Amul_macho: why not? seems perfectly reasonable to me.
<sgo11> hi, if I mv file1 file2, file2 will preserve the same permission as file1. but if I do cp file1 file2 and then rm file1, file2 will have a different permission. my question is how to do the cp/rm way with a single command? is there any argument or flag that I can use to achieve it with mv command? thanks.
<nofree> hi
<Amul_macho> sgo11:  help mv
<\9> sgo11: the man page doesn't really reveal any easy way to accomplish it. cp and mv are very different by operation anyway
<\9> cp copies the contents of the file, mv just updates the metadata of the file so that its location changes
<Amul_macho> True /9
<\9> unless, the file is moved across filesystems in which case it has to do a copy
<|TheWolf|> Hi! I have a problem with vpnc - whenever I start the VPN, my machine stops listening on the eth0 address. Any clue what might cause that?
<sgo11> Amul_macho, actually, I am doing mv with samba mount. thus mv is not just updating the metadata. it does cp actually.
<\9> cp should also be preserving permissions by default
<sgo11> \9, sorry, I thought you were a bot in the beginning... you just replied the message after Amul_macho issued help mv. I have no idea why Amul_macho posted help mv instead of man mv...
<\9> sgo11: since you're doing a copy across the network, would it be a better idea to use e.g. rsync?
<sgo11> \9, I setup some samba rules in smb.conf at samba server. cp is like creating a new file and obey the rules in smb.conf. thus cp does not preserve the permission. mv does preserve which I don't know why.
<\9> also i posted like 20 seconds after Amul_macho posted
<sgo11> \9, I am not really doing copy. I want mv. actually cp and rm.
<\9> rsync has --remove-source-files
<blueking> #xeon  inviteonly    anyone there ?
<r0n1n> Hi I am new to this. Have not touched anything Linux/ Unix since 1998. Anyone have good references on writing crons?
<sgo11> \9, I thought that was my network issue. I am in a slow international network country. :)
<\9> r0n1n: man 5 crontab
<r0n1n> Very nice. Thank you.
<sgo11> \9, ok. but I don't think rsync is the solution for me because I am not really doing sync btw two dirs. different files in the same directory will go to different destinations. so..
<\9> mmh
<sgo11> \9, maybe I just do cp and rm. :) cheers.
<Amul_macho> Lol
<\9> or make a script to do it, though rm in a script may be quite dangerous
<sgo11> \9, ok. :)
<Amul_macho> mv dangerous as well
<sgo11> Amul_macho, I always use mv -i instead of mv. :)
<\9> i have rm aliased to "rm --verbose --interactive=once", and mv to "mv --verbose --backup=existing"
<\9> cp similarily too
<Amul_macho> \9: good!
<Amul_macho> Someone suggested me #ubuntu-arm for my issue.  That  channel is dead always.  Disgusting
<OerHeks> patience is not for sale either, Amul_macho
<\9> Amul_macho: i've had enough accidents with rm to alias those in .bash_aliases..
<bhara7> Hi guys
<bhara7> beginner here
<bhara7> any tips for installing cannon scanner in ubuntu 16.04
<swensson> Got problem setting up magento under ubuntu 16...Can the /etc/hosts contain two 127.0.0.1? localhost and mydomain?
<OerHeks> bhara7, check openprinting.org if it is supported, else see the canon site for drivers in deb format
<bazhang> bhara7, plug it in try something like simplescan
<Amul_macho> bhara7: read you scanner's manual
<OerHeks> canon is not that good supported
<laserbeak4445> bhara7: you can use the lsusb command in the terminal to verify if your scanner has been detected
<Amul_macho> Hmm
<pepijndevos> How can I convert an image to raw rgb565 format? I used imagemagick to convert to rgb24, and it seems avconv supports going from rgb24 te rgb565.
<pepijndevos> What I have so far:
<pepijndevos> avconv -vcodec rawvideo -f rawvideo -pix_fmt rgb24 -s 32x32 -i tiles_*.raw -vcodec rawvideo -f rawvideo -pix_fmt rgb565 -s 32x32 tiles565_%d.raw
<pepijndevos> But that gives
<pepijndevos> Unable to find a suitable output format for 'tiles_1000.raw'
<tatertots> canon scanners in linux........brings back memories
<Amul_macho> I prefer hp
<Kirito> The desktop icon for "Home Folder" is labeled "home" instead of "Home". This bothers my OCD >_>.
<Amul_macho> mv home Home
<OerHeks> technically it is /home not /Home
<Kirito> I know, but still
<tatertots> i like that hp has the hplip thing and my brother all in one actually had linux software available
<Amul_macho> !ot > tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots, please see my private message
<zamanf> !οτ
 * zamanf ΑΜΕ
<Amul_macho> :-P
<tatertots> !ot > Amul_macho
<ubottu> Amul_macho, please see my private message
<Kirito> !ot > Kirito
<ubottu> Kirito, please see my private message
<Amul_macho> Hahaha kirito
<zamanf> ahoi
<tatertots> good day zamanf
<zamanf> good day tatertots
<zamanf> /topic
<zamanf> the paste from paste.ubuntu.com is permanent?
<DJones> zamanf: As far as I know, yes, possibly may be deleted after so long, but not sure
<Kirito> https://paste.ubuntu.com/1/
<aryklein> is is possible to deploy openstack in Ubuntu 16.04? The official docs, only cover 14.04
<rangel> oi
<rangel> alguem aqui sabe como conseguir acessar o internet baink
<Kirito> u wot m8?
<rangel> da caixa economica Federal do Brasil
<tatertots> aryklein try it and let us know if you have trouble....keep in mind the 'official' docs are for 14.04
<zamanf> DJones, how long is that time?
<sgz_com> Just wondering what HDDs ubuntu users have these days, need an upgrade and looking at WD Black.
<aryklein> tatertots: ok
<DJones> zamanf: I don't know, I'm not even sure if they do  get deleted after so long
<Kirito> blacks are the fastest
<sgz_com> Looking for new HDD, WD Black?
<Kirito> (not racist)
<sgz_com> :)
<BrainBug[BE]> Hey, Can anybody tell me I've just shrunk my lv (lv_home) from 250 to 200GB. All works fine. After some file checking I did lvreduce --resizefs -L 200G /dev/vg/lv_home This worked, maybe because the drive was as good as empty, but what happens if the drive is full? Will it give an error or anything like that?
<Kirito> I have a SSD and whatever secondary HDD came with my laptop
<Kirito> I have WD red's in my desktops RAID 5 storage configuration because that's what red's are for
<tatertots> depends on your needs in a hdd...5400 vs 7200 rpm , amount of cache , interface sata/pata/scsi/sas
<tatertots> get what your money can afford you
<Kirito> for just storage I honestly don't think it matters
<sgz_com> 7200rpm, mb cache, sata III.
<Kirito> if not for jut storage why are you not getting a SSD?
<sgz_com> The only thing I need the speed of an SSD for is to read/write constantly, SSDs have a very limited write to life span.
<sgz_com> THerefor a fast HDD is my best bet.
<Kirito> No they don't
<Kirito> That was true to a limited extent a very long time ago
<Kirito> But it definitely doesn't apply to modern SSD's. In fact, a good modern SSD can even outlast the average spinning disk
<AnonOSUserTest> Hi!
<tatertots> no one with important data would rely on a single point of failure no matter ssd or hdd so it kinda makes it a moot point
<tatertots> old saying: never put all your eggs in one basket
<Amul_macho> Us raid
<AnonOSUserTest> What?
<Amul_macho> *use
<Kirito> Yes, backups are important, not a moot point though. Both HDD's and SSD's can suffer from sudden failure, though with a good quality SSD it's much less likely to happen than with a spinning disk (as spinning disks have more points of failure than SSD's), but what I was saying it the average lifespan of a SSD under standard desktop usage can last many, many years without issue.
<AnonOSUserTest> Yeah...?
<AnonOSUserTest> XD
<tatertots> don't forget the $ per GB....since things aren't free, $ has a huge say in what a user can obtain
<Kirito> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8239/update-on-samsung-850-pro-endurance-vnand-die-size (to provide some good example data)
<Kirito> and yes, that's why I have a SSD for my root filesystem and HDD('s) for data storage :P
<AnonOSUserTest> Cool
<AnonOSUserTest> I am testing some random os
<AnonOSUserTest> XD
<tatertots> I'd love to have a molecular photon particle drive but if it means $100,000 per GB ....no thanks
<AnonOSUserTest> I put my name as <-- That bc I thot it would be funny XD
<sgz_com> The 840 series SSDs started to fail at 500TB of rights and died at 900TB, you are correct that I would not even be approaching this amount of activity.
<sgz_com> writes*
<Kirito> SSD's have also become substantially more affordable as of late
<Kirito> With 1TB SSD's actually reaching consumer grade now
<AnonOSUserTest> I rather just have a whole other backup OS...
<Kirito> (those are still expensive)
<AnonOSUserTest> Or boot in some old backup save...
<sgz_com> I back up to two external HDDs regularly
<AnonOSUserTest> Ye
<AnonOSUserTest> I am just testing an OS not keeping it XD
<AnonOSUserTest> Though it is nice...
<kira> Unable to telnet my ubuntu machine while vice versa is true
<AnonOSUserTest> XD
<Amul_macho> kira: why
<AnonOSUserTest> Bc PCs
<AnonOSUserTest> Idk XD
<Kirito> >telnet
<AnonOSUserTest> k
<AnonOSUserTest> ty for da info
<kira> @Amul_macho needed to run one of my drivers
<AnonOSUserTest> Any1 hav any cool OS I can get? I am bored...
<Iamnotgeorgebush> hello
<AnonOSUserTest> hOi
<tatertots> try ubuntu
<Iamnotgeorgebush> is there any channel for sexchat on freenode?
<AnonOSUserTest> I have that XD
<tatertots> it's pretty cool
<Amul_macho> Hahaha
<AnonOSUserTest> I have a custom coded versions
<AnonOSUserTest> version*
<Kirito> Iamnotgeorgebush, try #freenode
<AnonOSUserTest> Some dood made it
<Iamnotgeorgebush> thank you :)
<AnonOSUserTest> Wanted me to test it a nd mess with it :P
<tatertots> you could make it even custom(er)
<kira> @Amul_macho ?? bro have any ideas
<AnonOSUserTest> Tru
<Iamnotgeorgebush> looks like an orgy. so many people in there
<AnonOSUserTest> Maybe I can add a feature for net devs or website devs kind of like progres or something...? Just built in...
<DJones> Iamnotgeorgebush: Please see the channel topic and stay within channel guidelines
<Iamnotgeorgebush> sorry for off topic I'll go to #freenode
<Amul_macho> Did you try telnet server on Ubuntu?
<Amul_macho> kira
<AnonOSUserTest> Well I was running windows
<tatertots> get your hand off my config file
<AnonOSUserTest> then had to get a whole nother pc
<AnonOSUserTest> So now I am here :P
<Kirito> why are you trying to telnet on Linux?
<AnonOSUserTest> ?
<AnonOSUserTest> I'm not lol
<Amul_macho> kira : telnetd.service
<AnonOSUserTest> ubuntu? Maybe I could do it...
<Amul_macho> On ubuntu
<AnonOSUserTest> Well, I wanna at least try
<Amul_macho> Shut up AnonOSUserTest
<ducasse> !offtopic | AnonOSUserTest
<ubottu> AnonOSUserTest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AnonOSUserTest> Be cool...
<AnonOSUserTest> ?
<AnonOSUserTest> ??? Uhh
<AnonOSUserTest> I was not off topic? We are still talking about Ubuntu XD
<AnonOSUserTest> ey
<Amul_macho> Are all admins on leave today ?
<kira> @Amul_macho: there is no such file telnetd.service
<AnonOSUserTest> dk
<AnonOSUserTest> Amul_macho ;-; i cri XD
<Kirito> kira, why are you trying to use telnet on Ubuntu? I am curious if you actually have a good reason
<tatertots> kira is ssd not good enough for you?
<tatertots> ssh
<tatertots> my typing is horrid this morning
<tatertots> kira is ssh not good enough for you?
<AnonOSUserTest> I am just messing around with stuff on my pc to see how fast I can break it XD
<Kirito> a hammer is faster
<AnonOSUserTest> Tru
<AnonOSUserTest> XD
<AnonOSUserTest> Ima go search viruses brb
<AnonOSUserTest> What name is thatr?
<tatertots> submerge it in water
<AnonOSUserTest> That*
<AnonOSUserTest> I was about to leave and I see poop-crapper XD
<tatertots> i'm kidding ...not actually do that
<AnonOSUserTest> Ye ik
<Kirito> there are actually datacenters that do that as a means of cooling
<poop-crapper> AnonOSUserTest: LOL
<Kirito> (it's not actually water)
<AnonOSUserTest> Lol
<poop-crapper> I poop on the crapper
<AnonOSUserTest> My friend is making some os and i test it so i put my name as this D
<AnonOSUserTest> XD*
<DJones> poop-crapper: Thats great to know, but please read /topic and stay in channel guidelines
<Kirito> well actually it's possible to build a consumer grade desktop with that if you're that hard-core
<poop-crapper> okay
<AnonOSUserTest> Well, I am very open to new info and code...
<saitoh183_srv> hey all, what is the proper command to fully remove php7.0 and variants so that i can reinstall it...i tried sudo dpkg --remove php7.0 but that just removed php7.0. i need to reinstall php7.0-common but the reinstall command isnt working
<AnonOSUserTest> php?
<AnonOSUserTest> I would get pregres or something...? I cannot remember but it is with DB Enterprise
<AnonOSUserTest> It has this whole download menu and everything
<AnonOSUserTest> Very nice for web devs net admins etc
<poop-crapper> hi
<AnonOSUserTest> rip wRz93
<AnonOSUserTest> err
<AnonOSUserTest> well that happened fast XD
<AnonOSUserTest> omg like every second someone joins
<AnonOSUserTest> XD
<ircle_user> lol
<AnonOSUserTest> With everyone timing out...
<AnonOSUserTest> Ima monitor my sys
<tatertots> that's because all the cool kids hang out here
<ducasse> AnonOSUserTest: if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is for support.
<mcphail> AnonOSUserTest: unless you have a specific Ubuntu support question, please stop chatting on this channel
<AnonOSUserTest> Oh ok
<AnonOSUserTest> ty
<AnonOSUserTest> Actually, one last question...
<Kirito> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUCTEFaunZc :D
<AnonOSUserTest> Can Ubunt have like networking stuff? I overheard Kirito or something say something about it...
<AnonOSUserTest> but it wasn't Ubunt
<MAMNE> Hello, I'm on ubuntu 14.14 64bit, I have a problem with qt apps, they look ugly. this happens only for one user (I have 2 users on the system).
<Kirito> Networking stuff is extremely vague, but I'm guessing you mean SSH
<AnonOSUserTest> Yes
<Kirito> If you're curious about this kind of stuff, I would probably recommend taking an online introductory course on Linux
<Kirito> I'm pretty sure Coursera has some good ones
<AnonOSUserTest> Okay, thank you.
<AnonOSUserTest> Ima head to freenode
<AnonOSUserTest> #ubuntu-offtopic
<AnonOSUserTest> uh
<ircle_user> lol
<ircle_user> "/join"
<AnonOSUserTest> o ty
<ircle_user> "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<MAMNE> Hello, I'm on ubuntu 14.14 64bit, I have a problem with qt apps, they look ugly. this happens only for one user (I have 2 users on the system).
<Amul_macho> qt apps ?
<MAMNE> Amul_macho: qt apps like freecad, goldenDict, ...
<MAMNE> Applications that have ui made with qt
<ducasse> MAMNE: select another theme with qtconfig or whatever it's called.
<Amul_macho> hmm
<vlt> Hello. We are using Ubuntu on our desktops and install all the updates from the official repos. The latest updates for Firefox and Thunderbird have made working objectively only worse. The Firefox performance is unbearably slow and Thunderbird (since 45.2.0) shows mail content only in the preview window, otherwise a blank window. What can I do to fix this?
<ircle_user> bacon
<Amul_macho> vlt, uninstall
<vlt> Amul_macho: And then?
<Amul_macho> downgrade to previous version
<OerHeks> that would be impossible with firefox
<OerHeks> remove the .config for firefox, and restart browser
<vlt> OerHeks: Unfortunately removing .config doesn’t help. When scrolling on a page the data transmitted from firefox to the X server used to ~100 kbit/s, now it’s 300 Mbit/s.
<vlt> +be
<vlt> And users get error messages like these several times a day: "Gdk-WARNING **: The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error. ..." http://paste.ubuntu.com/20178185/
<indie__> hi any indian here
<Amul_macho> bolo
<vlt> Amul_macho: Can you give an apt-get example on how to downgrade thinderbird to a previous version?
<abhinav> indie__: yes
<abhinav> Amul_macho: lol!
<Amul_macho> kya lol
<abhinav> Amul_macho: nick
<indie__> is it possible to upgrade from 32 bit to 64 bit ubuntu without fresh install
<abhinav> indie__: why do you need Inidan to answer that question?
<abhinav> indie__: and the answer is no
<Amul_macho> trust abhinav
<vlt> This is the currently installed version of thunderbird: "Version: 1:45.2.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1"
<Amul_macho> hindu hindu bhai bhai
<DArqueBishop> indie__: I would imagine that even if it were possible it would not be recommended in any way, shape, or form.
<abhinav> Amul_macho: thats getting seriously on wrong topic
<Amul_macho> abhinav are you admin here ?
<OerHeks> Amul_macho, keep this channel free for ubuntu support, you are not helpfull anyway
<jargonmonk> #join #debian
<jargonmonk> sorry
<indie__> hey any help of using graphics.h like in ubuntu  i heard libgraph  but any native
<ecsi> Hi!
<ecsi> Ubuntu Phone OTA 12 release date?
<abhinav> indie__: Turbu C in long dead. not a standard. graphics.h is for windows.
<abhinav> Turbo*
<Amul_macho> vlt : not sure but forst uninstall present one and then install as "apt install thunderbird(oldversion)"
<indie__> i know but any standard alternative
<Amul_macho> do not use brackets
<Pici> ecsi: not sure if it was announced, but #ubuntu-touch would know for sure
<Amul_macho> I just used to signify
<ecsi> Pici thx
<abhinav> indie__: since graphics.h itself is not a standard, i dont think thery will be any other standard alternate. you can try asking in #c and #c++ though
<indie__> i m currently learning python
<abhinav> indie__: ok
<indie__> why indian instution use turbo c anyway
<Pici> !offtopic | indie__
<ubottu> indie__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abhinav> indie__: ##linux-india for further discusson
<vlt> Amul_macho: I think uninstalling is not required if I run `aptitude install thunderbird=<oldversion>`. My problem is I don’t know what <olversion> is? Is there a list? A history of ubuntu packages?
<indie__> ok i got it
<Amul_macho> no just google for the versions
<Amul_macho> vlt
 * vlt googles "for the versions"
<vlt> Amul_macho: What?
<vuur> Can anyone direct me to where I could read up on onboot scripts?
<vuur> If thats possible I want a certain script to run when my server turns on, where could I read up on this?
<OerHeks> vlt, i don't think old version of thunderbird stays on the repos too, have you tried to setup your account in tunderbird again? that could help fixing upgrade issues
<raspberrypifan> vuur: idk too much but as far as i understand init scripts dont work anymore since thjeyve moved to services
<OerHeks> systemd
<OerHeks> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<vlt> OerHeks: Haven’t tried that yet. But I can’t manually setup 50+ user accounts now to fix that :-/
<vuur> raspberrypifan gotcha
<indie__> how to upgarde from 14.4 to 16.4 in terminal
<andrzej> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<andrzej> indie__: ^
<OerHeks> indie__, upgrade will be offered as of tomorrow 21st
<vuur> Wait till tomorrow or do it now...
<vuur> Hmm
<pbn4> Hello, I have a problem with usb device I connect with using libusb, namely: after boot I can't open them, I'm force to unplug and plug them again to get access to them
<pbn4> Any fast ideas on that?
<pbn4> I'm opening them with pyserial
<pbn4> dmesg see them after boot as /dev/ttyACMx
<pbn4> kernel 4.5.3
<farblue> Hi all :) Using Ubuntu 15.10 and am struggling with resolvconf and dnsmasq. I have one machine where resolvconf correctly sets the nameserver to 127.0.0.1 so dnsmasq works and then another server with what I thought was the same config where resolvconf appears to totally ignore dnsmasq and sets up the nameservers from dhcp info. I’ve no idea where to look to try and spot differences - anyone got any ideas?
<Nasha> hi
<Amul_macho> bolo Nasha
<Amul_macho> Daaru here
<Nasha> How to Sing In on Freenode?
<Nasha> I mean Join if I registered?
<Amul_macho> Nasha Are you Hindustaani ?
<Nasha> no
<tatertots> farblue
<curlyears> heigh hough
<tatertots> farblue are you having issues with name resolution...nslookup and or dig can be used to troubleshoot
<AfterDark> O
<Nasha> meow
<Amul_macho> bhooh
<tatertots> you can set a static dns entry if troubleshooting with nslookup/dig reveals that names are not resolving in the manner you expected
<AfterDark> I'm seriously considering distrohopping to Ubuntu. :-p
<Amul_macho> bye
<Amul_macho> quit
<Amul_macho> exit
<deww> Amul_macho: /quit
<farblue> tatertots: hello :) I’m trying to work out why resolvconf isn’t correctly setting up my /etc/resolv.conf file to contain ‘nameserver=127.0.0.1’ when I have dnsmasq active
<ygrt> hi, i'm trying to install windows10 from ubuntu 16.04 (grub v2.02) onto a gpt drive (uefi). at first I tried to dd the iso, but the usb flash drive did not show up in the list of bootable drives. then i tried to create a ntfs partition, mark it bootable and copy all the contents of the iso over. now it showed up, but when i tried to boot into it, it wouldn't work and i'd just get back to the boot device selection
<ygrt> so now i was hoping to boot the flash drive from ubuntu's grub
<ygrt> but grub-mkconfig doesn't add an entry for the flash drive (sdb)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ygrt> os-prober is not very helpful :(
<curlyears> vgrt:  that'll learn ya!  installing WinBlows 10, indeed.     :p
<k1l_> ygrt: sounds more like a "how do i make a windows usb" than an ubuntu or grub issue?
<ygrt> k1l_: tbh, i tried #grub but it's dead
<ygrt> i figured some ppl here might know about os-prober or grub
<k1l_> are you sure your windows iso is bootable?
<EriC^^> ygrt: do you have another usb?
<ygrt> EriC^^: not at hand
<ygrt> i tried both with an mbr and a gpt table
<EriC^^> ygrt: ok, extract the iso somewhere
<ygrt> created a partition, set the boot flag, rsync'd the contents of the iso from the loop
<EriC^^> and then from grub chainload the efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi file
<akik> ygrt: for mbr boot you also need to write the mbr on the usb stick with install-mbr
<alexia68> hello!
<ygrt> akik: i created the mbr myself, on the usb drive
<ygrt> EriC^^: what does the chainloader entry look like?
<ygrt> EriC^^: i guess i have to set the root to 'hd1,gpt1' ?
<EriC^^> try chainload (hdx,gptY)/efi/
<EriC^^> maybe not
<EriC^^> i dont have the entry right now
<EriC^^> ill brb
<ducasse> ygrt: the grub article on the arch wiki is quite good, maybe try that?
<ygrt> EriC^^: ty, brb too, i'll give it a try
<danst> apt-get update > W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'fe80::1%eth0:13128' (-9 - Address family for hostname not supported)
<danst> for all mirrors
<k1l_> your ipv6 is broken. the eth0 doesnt belong into it
<danst> I don't want ipv6
<OerHeks> danst, likely the mirror gets updated, try again in a minute
<danst> I didn't do anything to enable it or something
<danst> I probably should try another mirror
<danst> I really don't get it
<danst> other mirrors don't work either
<danst> still Something wicked happened resolving 'fe80::1%eth0:13128' (-9 - Address family for hostname not supported)
<danst> I am able to ping ipv4 hosts from this system and there's no any ipv6 routes
<ducasse> danst: you could try disabling ipv6 entirely, see if that helps.
<danst> how
<danst> ip -6 a del fe80::216:3eff:feaa:8772/64 dev eth0
<danst> I did this
<danst> and still same result
<danst> can this be a bug in apt?
<Guest18386> hu?
<LibertyWeNeed> How to I delete this folder on my computer which is in the home folder. it has a padlock on it
<Guest18386> Hey Liberty!
<Guest18386> Lol I am the anonymousOsGuy XD
<LibertyWeNeed> Hi, I don't know who that is.
<Guest18386> But I would say when deleting a file;
<Guest18386> Use bash
<Guest18386> or as an admin
<LibertyWeNeed> can you break it down, I don't know how to do that.
<Guest18386> Go 2 bash
<ducasse> LibertyWeNeed: most likely a result of playing around with sudo in your homedir, so use sudo to remove it.
<Nasha> Kernel-RT faster regular Kernel for KVM?
<Guest18386> Yeah exactly
<LibertyWeNeed> ducasse, how do I use sudo to do that?
<Guest18386> I am used to windows soooo, idk XD
<OerHeks> Nasha, no, rt kernel is more dedicated to audio/video performance iirc
<OerHeks> but sure you can try
<ducasse> LibertyWeNeed: 'sudo rm -rf name-of-directory'. just make _sure_ you actually want to delete it first.
<Guest18386> windows it is more simple ;-;
<LibertyWeNeed> Thank you :)
<Guest18386> But I think I get it
<Nasha> And on mech?
<Guest18386> Macs... Cool, Good cmd line
<LibertyWeNeed> where does it put the file? I don't see it in the rubbish bin.
<Guest18386> Idk
<Guest18386> Search your admin dir
<ducasse> LibertyWeNeed: it deletes it.
<LibertyWeNeed> ok, thanks :)
<Guest18386> Lost data?
<toothe> How are snaps different from regular apt-get?
<Guest18386> Wasn't it some net file?
<ducasse> toothe: snaps are self-contained with all dependencies, and more isolated from the rest of the system.
<Pici> toothe: as I understand it, it is a container that includes the packages dependencies. Theres an architecture document out there that explains it a bit better.
<Guest18386> I'm more of a net dev...
<dippu> join
<dippu> help
<Guest18386> wut
<Pici> dippu: with what?
<dippu> download octave
<toothe> Pici: is there at document? i'd be interested.
<toothe> At this point, if its not on YouTube, its not real knowledge.
<dippu> hy
<ducasse> dippu: 'sudo apt install octave'
<dippu> didnt work
<ducasse> dippu: that's a really poor problem description.
<k1l_> dippu: what didnt work?
<dippu> ok
<Pici> toothe: its long, but https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/security-whitepaper/ has a lot of good internals information, the pages here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/ explain the same thing but at a higher level.
<toothe> I work in security, so I should know it.
<toothe> although, we're a CentOS/RHEL shop.
<dippu> i installede octave to work with my project preparation but it couldnot download all packages and didnt function properly on my pc
<ducasse> !details | dippu
<ubottu> dippu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<k1l_> dippu: what error do you get? what commands did you use?
<dippu> i used command that i get through a website... n m currently usind ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<dippu> --
<dippu> <>
<dippu> !
<k1l_> dippu: i still dont understand what your issue is. "sudo apt install octave" should install octave on your machine.
<dippu> ! ok i ll paste trhe commands i usede
<ubottu> dippu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_th> Can you run a program (putty) as root from the launcher (ubuntu 16.04 LTS)? or is other suggestions?
<k1l_> dippu: use paste.ubuntu.com for that
<ducasse> !paste | dippu
<ubottu> dippu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> _th: as root? :/
<dippu> paste.ubuntu.com
<dippu> ok
<Greenlight> I've just installed 16.04. Seems unity is killing my CPU since I've added a 3rd screen, and I've a 4th still to add. I don't need any 3D support. Is there anything I can do to make it less laggy?
<rigel_> since when did ubuntu switch to suggesting apt instead of apt-get when a command is run that requires a new package to be installed?
<_th> k1l_: not sure but i think root, yes.  It won't let me connect unless i run from the command line "sudo putty"
<k1l_> _th: that is wrong
<ducasse> _th: you shouldn't be running programs as root, you have regular user accounts for that.
<toothe> if snaps create isolated environments for each package, doesn't that mean a lot of redundancy?
<ducasse> toothe: they can share components.
<toothe> and each app is silod?
<toothe> each component, excuse me.
<_th> k1l_: I thought so but I can't get it to run any other way.  I tried "chown me:me putty".  didn't work
<k1l_> toothe: yes. but if you dont want back to the depency hell then that is the only solution. but they guys in #snappy will explain it better
<ducasse> toothe: they're more isolated than regular packages, at least.
<toothe> I see...
<toothe> it seems to be the best in a server environment.
<k1l_> _th: i guess you already ruined file permissions with running everything blindly as root.
<dippu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:picaso/octave sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install octave
<dippu> these commands
<nacc> dippu: why are you using a ppa for octave?
<k1l_> dippu: ok, why did you use a 3rd party octave and not the octave from ubuntu?
<dippu> ok
<_th> k1l_: I uninstalled and reinstalled putty so it's back in /usr/bin/putty
<dippu> i tried that to from app store but it didnt download complete
<k1l_> dippu: and that ppa is only for ubuntu 12.04. so you did it all wrong
<_th> k1l_: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 929104 Mar 24 09:56 putty
<whlai> hey everyone, I'm telneting into an AS400. When using ubuntu 16, the bash doesn't display the right characters (when I push "S", it displays "sS"). This doesn't happen with U14. Just with U16 maqchines. any ideas?
 * toothe wonders if Mint will get snaps
<k1l_> _th: look into your homefolder and see what you already ruined with running stuff as root
<dippu> ok <kill> suggest me the right commands please
<k1l_> sudo ppa-purge ppa:picaso/octave     << dippu
<nacc> k1l_: if that's true, then probably dippu's `apt-get install octave` would have installed the archive version?
<nacc> dippu: `apt-cache policy octave` in a pastebin?
<_th> k1l_: sorry, i don't understand that.  I installed putty via "ubuntu software". it came up as root by default.
<nacc> _th: do you mean you are ssh'ing as root?
<k1l_> nacc yeah. should have. but that ppa will error if there are no 16.04 packages at all
<nacc> k1l_: ah good point
<ducasse> _th: of course the binary is owned by root, but you have execute permission.
<_th> ducasse: oh, can you tell me how to do that? thanks!
<dippu> i ve now re installed ubuntu so that i can go through beginning....
<ducasse> _th: type 'putty'?
<_th> ducasse: no sorry, i get a dialog box "Putt fatal error" Unable to open connection, unable to open serial port (etc) but if i run it as sudo, it works
<Pici> whlai: you may want to consider using a tool that you can conifgure the correct emulation options on. c3270/x3270 appear to primarily support connections to an AS/400, but putty can probably also assist here.
<ducasse> _th: most likely because your user does not have access to the serial port. try adding your user to the 'dialup' group.
<_th> ducasse: ah, let me look at that, thanks
<christian_> Hello community how do you remove the message icon on the panel and leave only the icons for sound control and network? Im using xubuntu 14.04 xfce 4.10
<ducasse> _th: you need to log out and in again afterwards.
<akik> whlai: have you tried setting the TERM variable to reflect the terminal you're using?
<k1l_> _th: how did you install putty? from the ubuntu repo?
<akik> whlai: just a reminder that your telnet connection probably goes in clear text over the wire
<whlai> I havbe not tried that akik
<whlai> let me look into doing that
<whlai> googlefu time
<AfterDark> I'm planning on distro hopping to Ubuntu for the first time. Should I use the LTS release or the standard release?
<k1l_> AfterDark: the most recent is 16.04, which is LTS at the same time
<dippu> is matlab free on ubuntu?
 * toothe is looking to see this discussion
<toothe> I used LTS in the past.
<toothe> I'm going to switch back from Mint.
<k1l_> dippu: no
<toothe> but wanting to see what the discussion-points are on about.
<toothe> I pretty much just use vim/terminals, so at some point its all the same to me though.
<dippu> ok
<toothe> but I wonder if my wife could run Ubuntu easily. She's non-technical.
<toothe> (well she is, but not like me)
<dippu> suggest me any useful free applications available for physical science please
<ash_workz> I know this is *totally* the channel to ask this, but is there a good ms windows channel?
<nacc> !alis | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<nacc> ash_workz: iirc, it's #windows or ##windows or something
<dippu> commands to update ubuntu software please?.... help
<k1l_> dippu: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal
<dippu> thank you for octave and update tooo............. octave worked fine now
<josh8> Hi all. SUSE's zypper shows in its package search output an "i" next to installed packages. Is it possible to show a similar indicator with apt-cache search?
<ducasse> josh8: dpkg -l
<_th> k1l_: yes, putty from the "ubuntu software" icon in launcher
<josh8> ducasse: Thanks, but I would like to search for all packages (not just installed ones) and just have an additional indicator to see which of the found packages are already installed. This seems to be impossible on the terminal.
<ducasse> josh8: 'apt list' tags installed packages.
<mcphail> josh8: use "aptitude"
<mcphail> josh8: it will give you a curses interface
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> I installed ubuntu mate
<Felishia> and now I don't have any taskbard
<Felishia> only terminal
<nacc> !mate | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<nacc> Felishia: hrm, sorry, mistyped
<josh8> ducasse: Thanks, but this is really slow, because it needs to output all packages on the terminal
<nacc> Felishia: you mean you don't have a desktop?
<Felishia> I have to open everything via terminal
<Felishia> I do have a desktop
<josh8> mcphail: Thanks, I will try aptitude
<Felishia> then mate crashed and now I have no bars at all
<masculinity> Felishia: frizzier
<masculinity> josh8: toured
<Felishia> only terminal
<masculinity> Felishia: Faisal
<Felishia> I restarted the computer but it didn't work
<masculinity> Felishia: injustices
<ducasse> josh8: wasn't that what you wanted?
<masculinity> ducasse: Sonya
<Felishia> there is however, the space that the bars should take
<masculinity> Felishia: Mellon
<Felishia> so mate is broken
<masculinity> Felishia: adze's
<SP33D> hello my frinds can some one plz maybe help me and tell me if there is any kind of service offering system already for nodejs ??? my goal would be to have workers and each worker does 50 jobs at time not more not less
<masculinity> SP33D: viticulture's
<nacc> !ops
<masculinity> nacc: deceived
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<masculinity> ubottu: professions
<nacc> please kick masculinity
<masculinity> nacc: Erich
<okan_> Hi guys
<masculinity> okan_: transposition's
<Felishia> I'm going to restart again to see if it works
<masculinity> Felishia: rucksack's
<Felishia> how do I restart via terminal
<masculinity> Felishia: quintessential
<DArqueBishop> Felishia: sudo reboot
<okan_> how are we today
<josh8> ducasse: I want something like "apt list | grep search-term"
<ducasse> josh8: why not just 'apt list search-term'?
<okan_> i have a problem
<Felishia> no luck
<Felishia> I still have no taskbars
<Felishia> so how do I fix that?
<mcphail> josh8: just use "aptitude search packagename"
<Felishia> plus I can't even use the space there the bars are supposed to be
<mcphail> josh8: an initial "i" means installed, "p" means no trace on your system, "c" means uninstalled but config still present etc
<nacc> !help | okan_
<ubottu> okan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mcphail> josh8: or use "aptitude" on its own to bring up a curses interface with even more details
<josh8> ducasse, mcphail: apt list "*pattern*" works, but aptitude has much better output
<_th> Ok, for my awesome helpers, adding me to the "dialout" group solved the problem for putty (not) running from the launcher.  thanks so much.
<ducasse> _th: good :)
<_th> ducasse: it didn't work until I logger out/back-in like you said. you're king!
<Felishia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1473021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1473021 in ubuntu-mate "No panels visible on restart after install" [Undecided,Expired]
<Felishia> okay so it will never work
<Felishia> how do I remove mate and get normal unity?
<neil_> Hi ... I have just installed dnsmasq why is it binding to fe80::7e05:7ff:fe0c::53 and fe80::2c31:48ff:fec5:53 ... I haven't done any ipv6 configuration
<Felishia> can someone say somewhere that mate doesn't work well when you have two desktops?
<Montoya> Felishia: colonizes
<Ben64> neil_: those are link local ipv6 addresses, nothing to worry about
<Montoya> Ben64: waterpower's
<rypervenche> neil_: Those are the link local addresses.
<Montoya> rypervenche: applicant
<Felishia> I spent all day on this and now it doesn't work
<Felishia> how do I remove mate now?
<neil_> Ben64, rypervenche, thanks
<timyp> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/vmail/vmail1/ypcr.com/y/p/c/ypcrvoicemail-2016.07.06.19.34.24/Maildir/cur/*’: No such file or directory
<rypervenche> timyp: Seems you're back. Can you pastebin the entire script, please? And can you show us how your cron is running? (i.e., crontab -l)
<timyp> why would that happen in a bash script run as cron whats with the ’ ? if I run the script with sh scriptname.sh
<thesubroot> Hi everyone, is it possible to move my home directory from PC1 (16.04) to PC2 (14.04) ?
<timyp> sure one sec
<rypervenche> timyp: My point still stands that you should use find with -delet, as the * will not delete files beginning with a .
<timyp> # purge ypcrvoicemail mailbox
<timyp> #!/bin/bash
<timyp> rm /var/vmail/vmail1/ypcr.com/y/p/c/ypcrvoicemail-2016.07.06.19.34.24/Maildir/cur/*
<timyp> thats it thats the entire script
<ducasse> thesubroot: you can, but some programs on 14.04 might have problems with th 16.04 config
<timyp> rypervenche what syntax do you suggest I use ?
<thesubroot> @ducasse, I am only concerned for the rvm/nvm config and my ssh keys
<rypervenche> timyp: find /var/vmail/vmail1/ypcr.com/y/p/c/ypcrvoicemail-2016.07.06.19.34.24/Maildir/cur/ -mindepth 1 -type f -delete
<ducasse> thesubroot: ssh keys shouldn't be a problem, dunno about rvm/nvm.
<timyp> okay I'll try that and report back in the AM after the cron runs, I'd manually run it now but the mailbox is already cleared since I ran the script
<thesubroot> @ducass thanks
<timyp> ok next script problem
<timyp> this script
<timyp> #!/bin/bash
<timyp> #cd /root/backups
<timyp> #archiving maildir
<timyp> #backuping up user calanders & contacts Sogo users only
<timyp> #read http://wiki.sogo.nu/backupRestore for restore instructions
<ducasse> timyp: use a pastebin,please
<timyp> echo "backuping up user calanders & contacts"
<timyp> sogo-tool backup /var/vmail/backup/sogobackups ALL
<rypervenche> timyp: Can you PLEASE use a pastbin?
<timyp> echo "SoGo backup complete"
<timyp> ok
<timyp> ok http://pastebin.com/9DvsbfYS
<timyp> sogo-tool backup /var/vmail/backup/sogobackups ALL works from command line no problem
<timyp> when I run the script again now problems
<timyp> when it runs as crons and I get the output emailed to me "/var/vmail/backup/maildir-archiver.sh: line 8: sogo-tool: command not found"
<timyp> wft up with this one?
<rypervenche> timyp: Because the PATH in cron is not set. Use the full path to sogo-tool.
<rypervenche> PATH it cron is not set the same way it is in your normal environment.
<timyp> hmm thats not a bad idea
<timyp> your pretty sharp!
<timyp> ok same deal i;ll change it and we will see what happens in the AM, hopefully you will still be here rypervenche ??
<rypervenche> timyp: If you want to see the differences, either echo $PATH in a cronjob or run the "/usr/bin/env" command. Then run in in your terminal to see the differences.
<rypervenche> timyp: I'm here everyday.^^ But you might need to highlight my name for me to may attention.
<rypervenche> pay*
<timyp> okay thanks modifying the script to /usr/sbin/sogo-tool backup /var/vmail/backup/sogobackups ALL looks good to me. Thanks again!
<RoundDuckMan> I feel paronoid about dpkg and apt-get, how do I reinstall them, while not using the "damaged" tools (probably not damaged, but I'm OCD)
<kyle__> RoundDuckMan: I have no idea what you're telling me.
<RoundDuckMan> kyle__: how do I delete and reinstall dpkg and apt-get
<rypervenche> RoundDuckMan: Why do you need to do this?
<kyle__> apt-get caches the packages it downloads and installs in /var/cache/ somewhere, so you can always re-install packages later.  All of the packages come with checksums, and dpkg -V can be used to verify them.
<kyle__> RoundDuckMan: You install the newer version, it replaces.
<rypervenche> RoundDuckMan: You can use dpkg -V, as kyle__ stated to see if any of the files that were installed have been tampered with.
<kyle__> RoundDuckMan: Since these are the core of the system, I don't think you can forcibly remove them before installing the new version.
<sine0> seeing as ubuntu is based on debian, If I were to apt-get a gimp/inkscape/filezilla ETC version from ubuntu would that be the same or would it differ from say debian with xfce4 installed
<nacc> sine0: some packages are in sync, some are different
<RoundDuckMan> kyle__: I feel a little paranoid, one time I think after reinstalling linux+drivers, I remember the usual GNOME 3 bug wasn't happening, where there is minor lag in some animations (usually due to vsync I guess), but after reinstalling apt from packages.ubuntu.com, and updating that and reinstalling linux+ the intel MESA driver, things are back to n
<RoundDuckMan> ormal. I wonder why.
<nacc> sine0: and it would depend on *which* ubuntu and *which* debian you mean ;)
<RoundDuckMan> is there a driver log
<sine0> i always use debian netinstall on things, even vms for dev, so quick to drop in, but I have a new laptop with windows 10 on it and i will kill it soon with a hammer if it imposes itself on my again. so i want to know seeing as i always use a desktop manager on my laptop, do i use ubuntu, or debian and just pull in xfce4
<nacc> sine0: that seems like it's totally up to you?
<sine0> i suppose i dont really know whats in it behind the scenes from debian to ubuntu
<sine0> as in benefits
<sine0> apart from the desktop/wm
<rypervenche> sine0: I would say that you should read up on the two different distributions. While Ubuntu is based on Debian, there is still a lot that is different.
<RoundDuckMan> Fine, let me state a different question, what if dpkg was corrupted?
<RoundDuckMan> not saying it is, but I'm paronoid.
<ducasse> RoundDuckMan: come back when it is :)
<RoundDuckMan> debsum hasn't found anything, but what if it's lying to me, because what if apt/dpkg was messed up?
<RoundDuckMan> The reason is because after reinstalling apt, apt was a bit faster again, plus I wonder that's also why, after a kernel and driver and GNOME reinstallation, things are back to normal now, as in the bug in GNOME where lag is seen in some animations is back again, and vsync is working perfectly again (meaning they're tied together in some form). Howe
<RoundDuckMan> ver, before when I tried a reinstall of those stuff, it didn't fully fix vsync, so I'm wondering my package manager was glitching altogether in some form after all and if so, I'm worried dpkg was messed up...
<RoundDuckMan> I got OCD.
<nacc> RoundDuckMan: i don't think there's any evidence of any such corruption
<RoundDuckMan> let me paste some dpkg logs and apt logs.
<nacc> RoundDuckMan: please don't (or use a pastebin)
<nacc> RoundDuckMan: by that i mean, nothing you've said indicates any apt or dpkg corruption
<RoundDuckMan> not here, on ubuntu pastebin
<ducasse> RoundDuckMan: why should we waste time on an imaginary problem?
<RoundDuckMan> ducasse: well today my internet on my laptop wasn't working for a bit, even though my phone could get internet via the router.
<RoundDuckMan> ducasse: that's one reason.
<RoundDuckMan> ducasse: I'm just scared, my OCD convinces me of very stupid crap, I know I'm intelligent, but that isn't enough to not be convinced by your fears...
<Ben64> internet wasn't working for a bit, so apt must be corrupt? wheres the logic
<ducasse> RoundDuckMan: then deal with that, not a problem with apt there is _no_ indication of.
<Ben64> and that isn't ocd
<RoundDuckMan> Ben64: Because after reinstalling apt I reinstalled the kernel- wait ok yeah why would that happen?
<Ben64> correlation does not imply causation
<RoundDuckMan> Ben64: I'm sorry, I need help, OCD is driving me nuts, hell now I often obsessively check the battery for moisture (even though it's not likely), the SSD, the disc drive, reinstall crap many times, wash my hands obsessively, etc...
<Ben64> go to a doctor
<RoundDuckMan> Yes I'm one. :(
<vacho> vacho
<RoundDuckMan> My mom though thinks I can fight it myself because she did, but I don't have confidence, and I get scared...
<Ben64> this isn't the channel to deal with such issues, this is for Ubuntu support only
<ducasse> RoundDuckMan: we're not therapists.
<RoundDuckMan> Oh come on, if Emacs can be a physiotherapist, (there's a quite funny part of Emacs that does that), then can Linux sysadmins can? :P
<RoundDuckMan> Just kidding...
<Guy1524_> hey guys I need help.  There is a bug when I boot my computer where when I launch an application from the taskbar in unity, the application opens, but the taskbar things it didn't open.  Its not in the ALT+TAB menu either
<Guy1524_> the only thing that fixes it is restarting lightdm, but I have to do that everytime I boot
<Guy1524_> does anyone know a solution?
<RoundDuckMan> Well I'll leave from here, bye.
<CzBob> Hi, I have problem with internet conection. I am conected to wifi, but internet dont work. I have ubuntu 13.10 run on Thinkpad X200.
<ducasse> CzBob: 13.10 is long dead.
<CzBob> Ping: unknown host
<ducasse> CzBob: we don't support eol releases, you need to upgrade.
<CzBob> ok, but without internet conection...
<CzBob> ducasse: ok, but without internet conection...
<CzBob> One day everything work as well, but today is internet death.
<compdoc> a man cannot live without a internet connection
<OerHeks> without internet, you start smelling people again .. wait, this is not 'offtopic
<CzBob> compdoc> :)) Only way is fresh install...
<Guy1524_> anyone have a solution to my unity problem
<Guy1524_> am I the only one who got those messages?
<ducasse> !patience | Guy1524_
<ubottu> Guy1524_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<akik> Guy1524_: which messages?
<Guy1524_> akik: I got spam in the chat
<Guy1524_> something about #wrongplanet being full of facists
<OerHeks> Guy1524_, report that in #ubuntu-ops please :-)
<Guy1524_> ok, thanks
<Guy1524_> http://i.imgur.com/w2t0D3O.png
<compdoc> Guy1524_, i got them too
<Guy1524_> about my earlier question, the restarting lightdm solution only works when I have already logged in
<Andy> hi i'm using Lubuntu 14.04 and have the latest chrome  Version 51.0.2704.106 (64-bit)
<Guy1524_> would it be helpful for me to screen capture the problem
<trickster> hi
<trickster> sorry guys i have some pb
<Andy> the chromecast to my samsung seems to have problem now like the sound and video is not smooth...it's stuck after a few mins and normal again and stuck again
<trickster> for the first time i can't install ubuntu with the cd rom i don't know why
<Andy> i want to revert chrome to the previous version
<Andy> how do I do that please?
<trickster> i choose in the menu language etc
<trickster> and it fail at the partition because i can't select nothing
<trickster> the menu list no partition
<OerHeks> Andy, chrome is not in our repos, and google does not provide old versions AFAIK
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Myrtti> OerHeks: ?
<alchemistswl> edgy
<Guy1524_> guys, idk about you, but Im seeing a ton of spam right now
<Ben64> yep, it's being dealt with
<OerHeks> Thank you Myrtti, just making screenshots as they used network spam, and channel spam together
<Guy1524_> ok guys, I just recorded the problem, here is the link: 173.72.189.135/bug.mkv
<Guy1524_> does reinstalling a package reset its config too?
<Backwards> Guy1524 it may. It is better to purge or delete the package and start anew.
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: Depends . Is the config files in kernel or user space ? .. user space files will not be touched .
<Guy1524_> ok, well I used apt remove on lightdm and then installed it again, but the problem I am having is still happening
<Backwards> Always backup important files first.
<Backwards> Once you backup your files then you can destroy or purge command.
<Guy1524_> why would I need to backup my files
<Backwards> That was a suggestion.
<Backwards> sudo apt-get purge <package-name>
<hggdh> Guy1524_: we do not back up our file because we are going to do something destructive, but because something destructive may happen
<Guy1524_> ok, I just purged and reinstalled lightdm, rebooting now
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, my HDMI monitor is not giving output sound, although on pavucontrol everything seems to be working fine (already chose the HDMI stereo as the output device).
<rafaelcenteio> uname -a
<rafaelcenteio> Linux 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rafaelcenteio> Any help? Thanks in advance.
<ducasse> rafaelcenteio: and it isn't muted?
<rafaelcenteio> ducasse: No.
<Backwards> Removing a <package-name> is different from purging a <package-name>
<Guy1524_> ok purging and reinstalling did nothing
<kperminov> hello
<Backwards> Did you sudo apt-get update before purging and after?
<kperminov> i have a trouble with kernel 4.4.0-31
<Guy1524_> Backwards: no
<Guy1524_> I am doing sudo apt upgrade right now
<Guy1524_> to see if that fixes anything
<Backwards> It may or not.
<Backwards> You may to check if the package needs "dependencies"
<kperminov> I have WiFi Broadcom BCM43142. Now I'm on 4.4.0-28 and it works good.
<Guy1524_> when I booted in a minute ago, I got a internal error saying xorg crashed if that helps
<Backwards> Is it a server problem?
<Guy1524_> Backwards: if you are talking to me, no, this is on a laptop
<rafaelcenteio> Btw, alsamixer does not seem to recognize the device.
<Cysc0> how goes it everyone, does anyone know how to enable touchpad while typing? I've tried a few options and can't seem to get it to work.
<rypervenche> kperminov: Check what dmesg says about the wifi firmware.
<Backwards> Guy1524 When a lot of people come on any channel on the IRC they always leave out important information so when a person tries to help, they are left in the dark because they don't know all of the specifications.
<Backwards> Before you come to the IRC try Google and first and foremost go to the programmers' website.
<Egyptian[Web]> hi - i am trying to run pvcreate /dev/sdb and it returns "Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering)" i checked /etc/lvm/lvm.conf and all filters are disabled. any pointers pls?
<Backwards> Guy1524 if xorg crashed error occurred, perhaps a daemon stopped working to talk to that website.
<Guy1524_> Backwards: what website
<Backwards> You said above xorg.
<Guy1524_> also, I recorded the problem in a video above
<rypervenche> Egyptian[Web]: Can you run: fdisk -l for us please?
<Guy1524_> xorg is not a website
<tgm4883> Backwards: xorg isn't a website
<Egyptian[Web]> https://thepb.in/p/zmh8YLyMQmkhZ fdisk -l
<t3kg33k> greetings
<Guy1524_> also, sudo apt upgrade did nothing
<t3kg33k> in 16.04. how do i temporarily boot into console?
<Guy1524_> have you guys seen the video of my problem?
<tgm4883> Guy1524: I have not
<wingpal> I am veeeery new one with backbox.... any good tutorials?
<Backwards> I have Googled it: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955672
<Guy1524_> ok, well here it is again: 173.72.189.135/bug.mkv
<Egyptian[Web]> https://thepb.in/p/mwh1o27pKp6S5 output of parted
<nacc> !backbox | wingpal
<ubottu> wingpal: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Egyptian[Web]> rypervenche: ^^
<rypervenche> Egyptian[Web]: If you want to use the entire disk, it must have no partition table.
<Bashing-om> t3kg33k: Boot parameter ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' . Be aware .. one will have to enable and activate all desired services .
<t3kg33k> awesome. thanks
<Egyptian[Web]> rypervenche: yes see my parted output -its been deleted
<nacc> t3kg33k: "boot into console" do you just mean view the console (ctrl+alt+f1)? or do you really want to not boot the graphics system at all?
<Backwards> Guy1524 I saw the video.
<Guy1524_> k
<rypervenche> Egyptian[Web]: No, there is a GPT on the disk. You have to use gdisk and go into expert options (x) and zap the partition table (z) on sdb.
<tgm4883> Guy1524: I didn't bring my headphones today
<Guy1524> tgm4883: there is not audio
<Guy1524> *no
<tgm4883> Guy1524: ok, so then I'm not sure what I'm looking at
<Guy1524> its just a 10-15 second video clip
<Guy1524> see the taskbar
<Egyptian[Web]> gdisk ok .. will look in to that ..thx
<tgm4883> yea I watched it
<Guy1524> see how the running applications dont show in the taskbar
<tgm4883> ah
<Guy1524> and how they aren't in ALT+TAB either
<Backwards> It looks like your system crashed or hung.
<tgm4883> Guy1524: what about for a guest user, does it work for a guest user?
<Guy1524_> tgm4883: ill check right now
<Guy1524_> tgm4883: also, if you didn't hear earlier.  Restarting lightdm after logging in temporarily fixes the problem until I reboot again
<Backwards> I noticed the screen graphic resolution on that video. It may be set too high for what you are doing. Sometimes that causes failure.
<Guy1524_> tgm4883: the same problem happens on a guest session
<watermark> Early in the morning of July 19, on all of my 16.04 servers, apache stopped.  I can't seem to find a mention of the issue anywhere
<Guy1524_> that is until I restart lightdm
<Backwards> Watermark check your syslogs.
<watermark> Backwards: all it says is that apache stopped
<Backwards> Did you try: /etc/init.d/apache2/ restart
<tgm4883> watermark: anything in your apache logs from around the time it stopped
<watermark> Backwards: Apache comes up fine.  It's just strange that it stopped at all
<watermark> tgm4883: nothing interesting, even systemd just says the service stopped
<tgm4883> odd
<Backwards> Watermark are you the only person that has access to those servers?
<watermark> Backwards: kinda, but technically no.
<Guy1524_> if this helps, when I log in for the first time, it takes ~15 seconds to log in, but after I either log out or sudo servive lightdm restart, I log in almost immediately, and the bug doesn't happen
<watermark> Backwards: they all stopped at the same time, so if it was someone else, it would have to be a scheduled event...which is even more strange
<Backwards> You may want to think about the last command you made and look into the bash files and logs to see what that was and there may be a glitch in it or check as someone said here what was the last thing you did.
<Backwards> It also may not be the servers. It could be a MODEM or Router issue.
<watermark> Backwards: I was more looking to see if there was a known update borking things.
<watermark> Backwards: I really don't think a router could stop a service
<tgm4883> watermark: I've not heard of one, but you could check your apt history log and see if any updates happened
<Backwards> Always look at the whole picture.
<watermark> tgm4883: fair point
<tgm4883> Backwards: a modem/router issue isn't going to stop apache
<Backwards> If you didn't touch all of the servers and they all have the same issue, then something is amiss.
<tgm4883> watermark: how many servers
<watermark> tgm4883: ya, didn't think to check apt logs.  apache was upgraded at the time it stopped.  Guess it broght the service down and didn't start it back up
<tgm4883> watermark: upgrading apache probably does a restart of apache, weird it didn't come back up though
<Rg_> I recently bought a domain on GoDaddy and I want to host the site on my Ubuntu Server.
<watermark> tgm4883: I have the same thoughts.  Hopefully it's a fluke and doesn't happen next upgrade
<SchrodingersScat> Rg_: great!  point the domain to your IP and you should be set.
<Rg_> Can you tell me how can I do it
<Bashing-om> Guy1524_: Any hints in the log file .xsession-errors in your /home ?
<watermark> Rg_: that's a big topic.  Too big for IRC IMO
<Guy1524_> Bashing-om: checking now
<tgm4883> Rg_: basically, you'd need a static IP address on your ubuntu server, then you'd need to go into  your godaddy account and create an A record in your DNS to point to your static IP address
<Backwards> Watermark check this site out: http://superuser.com/questions/38717/how-can-i-undo-or-rollback-an-apt-get-upgrade-command-on-ubuntu
<Guy1524_> Bashing-om: I have two things lines:  openConnection: connect: no such file or directory
<tgm4883> Backwards: I don't think he's trying to roll back
<Rg_> @tgm4883: Ok
<Guy1524_> and cannot connect to brltty at :0
<watermark> Backwards: ya, apache starts fine, it just should have come back up by itself after the update
<Backwards> Tgm wasn't sure, though thanks for the input.
<watermark> Backwards, tgm4883, thanks for the help
<Backwards> Watermark your welcome.
<Lost_> alguem do brasil ?
<Pici> !br | Lost_
<ubottu> Lost_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rohan> on my ubuntu machine, font rendering in firefox is *much* better than in chrome. is there a way to make chrome's font rendering match firefox?
<rohan> I mean the rendering in webpages, not the UI elements
<Felishia> help
<Backwards> Rohan are you building website or websites?
<rohan> Backwards:  i am not, i just mean rendering on websites like facebook.com
<Felishia> I think that a project in ubuntu was some sort of rootkit
<Backwards> What do you mean by "rendering?"
<Felishia> sorry in github
<Felishia> help
<Guy1524> so, nobody has a clue about unity not showing running applications?
<Kirito> Is there a way to have a single application run with a custom GTK theme? I found a reference to GTK_THEME, but this does not appear to work. Is it possibly because this will only work with apps that actually use gtk3 instead of gtk2?
<rohan> Backwards: what the fonts look like
<Backwards> Rohan is it with your GUI on your Ubuntu box that you are concerned about? Or on a website?
<Backwards> Most websites have a specified <font> that they use and they determine what ASCII or other font to translate it to on web pages.
<Egyptian[Web]> i used gdisk to delete the partition and same thing. i still see it in fdisk and pvcreate /dev/sdb gives me the same error   Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering).
<rohan> Backwards: um, to rephrase, the text looks much better on firefox than in chrome. (not sure if i'm using the right words)
<Backwards> Then use Firefox instead.
<Kirito> :|
<Kirito> That's not very helpful
<Kirito> rohan, This is a known thing
<Kirito> Hang on
<Backwards> Firefox and Chrome use their own <default fonts>
<rohan> Backwards: unfortunately, i am too used to using chrome -- switching to firefox is not a practical option for me
<Kirito> rohan, http://www.binarytides.com/gorgeous-looking-fonts-ubuntu-linux/ <- I recommend trying out the steps listed there
<rohan> Backwards: i tried changing chrome fonts to match what i thought firefox defaults were, but they're still bad
<Backwards> Then go into the Settings and change the font of your choice.
<rohan> thanks, Kirito , i'll give that a shot
<rohan> Backwards: i already did that :)
<tgm4883> rohan: have you taken a look at this yet http://askubuntu.com/questions/518115/chrome-chromium-fonts-look-bad-starting-from-version-37
<Kirito> It's not just the font being used.
<Kirito> It's actually the way Chrome renders fonts
<Egyptian[Web]> rypervenche: i got the same error with gdisk
<Backwards> Go to Chrome website and see what they say.
<Guest62912> hi how to install linux games
<Ben64> depends what game
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Guest62912> oh i think its a penguin driving game
<rohan> tgm4883: i did, but there's nothing really helpful there because of how old the version is
<tgm4883> rohan: did you check Kirito's link?
<rohan> Kirito: happen to know what the latest font config dir for ubuntu should be? i know that .fonts.config is deprecated
<Backwards> Rohan Chrome attaches itself to Firefox. Maybe try resetting Firefox fonts and look into Firefox's default settings. You may see Chrome somewhere.
<OerHeks> tuxcart
<tgm4883> Guest62912: tuxracer?
<rohan> tgm4883: in the process of implementing that :)
<Guest62912> thats it
<rohan> Backwards: i am not sure i understand what this means -- "Chrome attaches itself to Firefox"
<alkisg> Guest62912: also check this one: https://supertuxkart.net/Main_Page
<OerHeks> extremetuxracer, not normal tuxracer :-D
<Ben64> rohan: nobody understands what that means
<tgm4883> Backwards: No offense intended, but stop trying to help people.
<Guest62912> my freind installed ubuntu on my system and i know nothing about it but i like it better than windows
<Backwards> Rohan when you open Firefox type this in the URL:   about:config    <-----< see what you see and then you can edit Firefox that way. Most people don't know this.
<Kirito> rohan, https://i.imgur.com/vHBIGkl.png Not exactly the best demonstration but that's how it looks for me
<rohan> Kirito: thanks, that helps! I dropped the fontconfig file in ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf. i'm going to try logging out and back in
<Kirito> (also for reference I actually use Hack as my monospace font of choice)
<Kirito> Let me know how it works :D I'm a bit OCD regarding my fonts as well
<Bluewolf> Hi all, Could someone assist me in reversing this disastrous effect I have achieved, I've accidentally removed a number of important packages and would like to get them back :D. http://pastebin.com/etqEwEZQ
<Backwards> By the way use: <about:config>  carefully.
<Kirito> Font rendering is one of the things Ubuntu seems to do particularly well (though Chrome can will display meh)
<rohan> Kirito: thank you so much. fonts in chrome look different now, but better than before. fonts in firefox look really bad now :P but oh well
<rohan> I'll probably tweak the fontconfig file a bit more
<Kirito> ahah, ah
<Kirito> wait one moment
<Kirito> the font config posted there is a bit dated, there's a patched version in the comments I used
<rohan> oh, let me go find that
<Kirito> https://gist.github.com/odony/6173112 here it is
<OerHeks> Bluedid you update before installing?
<OerHeks> seems like old lists did this ..
<rohan> Kirito: thanks again. that is optimised for laptop displays, right?
<rohan> Kirito: i mostly use an external 30" monitor, so i guess i might have to tweak it here and there.
<Kirito> Yep, it should be anyways. I believe that configuration favors subpixel rendering though, which I've been told is actually sub-optimal for LCD's, but personally I can not decipher a difference between RGB and Grayscale anti-aliasing
<Guy1524> guys, I need help, I tried resetting everying to default in unity tweak tool to solve the problem you guys couldn't solve earlier, but now unity is completely gone, I just see my desktop background and icons
<Kirito> I also have a 3k 15" screen though, so that could be why
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, and line 132, UELA not accepted for those funny fonts
<Felishia> hello
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: I'm lost, sorry?
<OerHeks> Guy1524, removing lightdm is not a normal operation. so hard to say how to fix: apt-get -reinstall ubuntu-dekstop perhaps?
<OerHeks> Bluedid you update before installing?
<OerHeks> *did
<Bluewolf> No
<OerHeks> seems like old lists did this ..
<alkisg> I think having an amd64 installation and trying to force install python:i386 did this
<Guy1524> OerHeks: Ill try that
<Kirito> I also have Distance field text enabled in my Chrome configuration, which may or may not help you
<Kirito> (it may also make things worse, so you'll want to compare)
<rohan> Kirito: what's distance field text?
<Guy1524> OerHeks: that didn't work
<Kirito> it's mostly just related to zooming, but you can enable it by going to the chrome://flags page in Chrome
<Kirito> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGZRHJvJYIg is what it is, more or less
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Sadly I was rather silly, should have asked on the chats before going ahead with what I did, was trying to install https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1649523?hl=en-GB
<Bluewolf> But three were some Dependencies, eg: python-psutill - which in tern needed python i386 and well that's where I ended up here.......
<Bluewolf> What do I do?
<rohan> Kirito: thanks
<rohan> i'll give it a shot as well
<Kirito> \o
<Kirito> alt+q when alt+tab'ing windows is incredibly useful, I just discovered that today :D
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, backup data and reinstall, fixing by hand can take hours
<alkisg> Kirito: isn't that the same as pressing (alt+)esc?
<Kirito> alkisg, it closes the selected application while alt+tabbing through them
<Kirito> Makes it a lot easier to clean out old windows
<SchrodingersScat> I had a package I was using that had a bunch of dependencies.  I want to remove the package but keep the dependencies (for a more manual install) and was wondering what the easiest way to do that was (so it doesn't autoremove)
<alkisg> Kirito: hmm, ok it doesn't do that on mate, probably due to different WMs
<rohan> Kirito: ever given infinality a shot? is it any better / worse?
<Kirito> Oh, no, I think it's just a Unity thing
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Well I suppose that's simple then. Any idea if my system will continue to hold up in the state its in, like is it going to crash or something if I reboot?
<alkisg> Bluewolf: you can just run apt-get install "all the programs you removed"
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, i would backup files now, not sure boot will go fine ..
<OerHeks> alkisg, not without removing that plugin and stuff too .. which will certainly break his system
<Kirito> rohan, I have, several times, I wouldn't bother with it. I'm pretty sure it's worse on Ubuntu. Ubuntu really does have good font rendering out of the box, comparatively anyways. Canonical has their own patched version of fontconfig, which is better than Infinality as far as I can tell
<Kirito> Infinality has also always been a huge pain for me
<alkisg> OerHeks: which plugin? python:i386? it will pull the normal amd64 back
<Guy1524> I found the problem, the unity plugin was disabled in ccsm
<Kirito> Documentation is lacking and I could not get any customizations to work with it when I last played with it
<Kirito> (speaking from when I was using Arch instead of Ubuntu)
<Bluewolf> alkisg: And reinstalling the packages I removed would simply correct the issue?
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: How long will my system continue running as it is now?
<rohan> Kirito: ah ok. so it really is chrome that's the worst of the lot (everything else in ubuntu looks just fine)
<alkisg> Bluewolf: it might, see if the proposed solution by apt is correct (i.e. that it removes python:i386 etc)
<Kirito> More or less, I think. Java apps tend to have poor font rendering as well, unfortunately.
<alkisg> If not, you can just be more specific
<Kirito> (e.g. IDE's such as JetBrains)
<Kirito> There are ways to improve font rendering there as well though
<alkisg> Bluewolf: just to be sure, if you run this: dpkg --print-architecture, this says "amd64", correct?
<rohan> Kirito: is it by installing the openjdk-fontfix?
<Bluewolf> alkisg: indeed that is correct
<ne8cfl> linux and printing... embarrassing
<Backwards> A nice little command is:   sudo uname -a
<alkisg> OK, then run a big `apt-get install all the packages that you removed` command, and tell us the output before you press OK
<ne8cfl> useless
<rohan> on a separate note: I have an intel 8260 wifi chip in my laptop, and wifi is *terribly* slow.. i am getting 50-60kbps when I should be getting speeds in the range of mbps (office environment, strong net). any known solutions?
<Kirito> I can't remember if that package is linked to Infinality or not. I know there's a patched version of openjdk that applies some improvements there but I don't remember how effective it actually was, it may be worth trying, yeah
<Kirito> But in regards to JetBrains IDE's as an example, there are some startup flags you can tweak
<Kirito> and it's more or less the same with other java apps
<Kirito> One moment I'll find an example
<rohan> Kirito: ty
<ne8cfl> I need to print 1 page and one line is bigger than the other.
<ne8cfl> wtf
<Kirito> rohan, https://gist.github.com/ank91/1cad0cbf43ca482e2334
<Kirito> ah
<Kirito> But I would probably set it to -Dawt.useSystemAAFontSettings=lcd instead of on
<Cheery> my computer suddenly went to not connecting anywhere
<Cheery> but the existing connections still work
<Cheery> anyone able to explain why?
<Kirito> have you tried turning it off and then back on again?
<Bluewolf> alkisg: You sure this will not cripple anything?
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Your still recommending I do a full reinstall, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, so would it be okay if I downloaded 16.04 (Is it stable enough so soon after release?)
<alkisg> Bluewolf: up to the point where you *don't* press "y", yup, I'm sure it won't install anything without you accepting it
<Cheery> Kirito: at the moment I can't do that
<alkisg> Bluewolf: and, I've done it many many times to fix broken installations if it helps you feel better... it's just packages
<Bluewolf> alkisg: Okay I guess there's no harm in trying, I've done the damage already after all. I'll just back up a few things, just so I don't completely burst into tears if and when it goes up in flames..
<arooni> anyone know something about traffic shaping/throttling with wondershaper?
<Wald-junge> ?join #bitcoin
<SchrodingersScat> arooni: I've used 'trickle' successfully
<ritztech> anyone know where syslogs dump to  which file  i see it here
<ritztech> rsyslog.conf for local7.*  /var/log/boot.log
<ritztech> butt boot.log has nothing
<Backwards> Arooni "throttling" is a no no in the world of networking. ISP's do it and it is an absolute crime.
<alkisg> Bluewolf: http://paste.debian.net/783694/
<arooni> well i should say , i want to limit my upload bandwidth when i backup to amazon glacier
<arooni> because if i dont, its gonna cause buffer bloat in my terrible at&t dsl modem
<Kirito> Does your router offer QoS controls?
<Kirito> (or what is your router model?)
<arooni> Kirito: it does not unfotunately;  i wish it did
<Kirito> No support for simply limiting ingress/egress bandwidth either I guess?
<Dako> I need it: Vagrant(KVM(First OS)) <-LAN-> Vagrant(KVM(Second OS))
<Dako> Can I make it?
<Backwards> https://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt/wiki/Wondershaper_Must_Die/
<ad-jn> Aayush
<ad-jn> ls -l
<ad-jn> clear
<ad-jn> fuck you
<Kirito> I invested in one of those OnHub routers this week, after much debate >_>
<ad-jn> no kidding
<Kirito> ad-jn, calm down, breathe
<Dako> HEY?
<ad-jn> even i did the same thing :D
<Dako> I need it: Vagrant(KVM(First OS)) <-LAN-> Vagrant(KVM(Second OS))
<ad-jn> YO
<ad-jn> here take it
<ad-jn> dako
<Dako> What?
<ad-jn> what you want
<Dako> I need it: Vagrant(KVM(First OS)) <-LAN-> Vagrant(KVM(Second OS))
<Dako> Can I make it?
<ad-jn> you needed somthing dont you?
<ad-jn> qiut
<Kirito> try asking again, I hear the 4th times the charm.
<ad-jn> quit
<ad-jn> lolz
<ad-jn> :P
<ad-jn> :D
<ad-jn> :O
<Dako> sudo rm -R * /tmp
<Dako> I mean sudo rm -R * /tmp/*
<Dako> I mean sudo rm -R * /tmp/* /var/tmp/*
<Pici> Dako: I don't know what you're asking/suggesting, but thats not a command that you really should ever run.
<Dako> or just?? sudo rm -R * /tmp
<Bluewolf> alkisg: Sorry just backing up some stuff, can I run that command and copy over large files?
<Dako> I need it: Vagrant(KVM(First OS)) <-LAN-> Vagrant(KVM(Second OS))
<Dako> Can I make it?
<Pici> Dako: Try it?
<Dako> Can I?
<Pici> Dako: It sounds possible.
<Dako> Vagrans is sandbox like Docker?
<Pici> Dako: no, vagrant is a vm.
<Dako> like virtualbox?
<Pici> Dako: it uses virtualbox by default.
<Kirito> Dako, I would recommend RTFM
<Kirito> before you start trying to use it
<Pici> Kirito: please use nicer language when suggesting that users read documentation.
<ron__> helo I have a probleme with virtualbox
<Guy1524> how do I get an application to open from the tty
<Kirito> Dako, I would recommend reading that fine manual
<Dako> ron__, just install vagrant
<Dako> ron__, vagrant use vbox
<Kirito> (I like how he is suggesting other people install vagrant when he doesn't even know what it does)
<satysin> evening all, just heard that 16.04.1 iso will come out tomorrow, any truth behind that?
<ron__> I can't start dkms :/    The dkms build in 4.4.0-31 but I m on 4.4.0-22
<ron__> http://pastebin.com/AHWcMzer
<Dako> ron__, sudo reboot
<ron__> Dako, I reboot 3times :x
<Kirito> ron__, what is the output of uname -a ?
<Dako> Hey?
<ron__> Kirito, last line  http://pastebin.com/AHWcMzer
<Dako> need reboot after installation
<Pici> Dako: when helping, be helpful.  Don't randomly suggest things to users here.
<Dako> ron__, install dkms then
<Kirito> Your pastebin suggests you have the headers for 4.4.0-31 installed
<Kirito> Your kernel image version and headers may not match.
<Dako> ron__, install from website vbox
<Dako> ron__, add repo and install lastest version
<tatertots> maybe ron can elaborate on what his actual problem is ?
<Kirito> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ron__> ok Dako I check
<Kirito> ron__, please ignore him, can you paste the output of dpkg -l linux-image?
<raj_iv> what if closed terminal by mistake while building kernel
<Dako> ron__, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Kirito> er
<nacc> raj_iv: open a terminal and continue building it?
<Kirito> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Dako> ron__, just get package and install it
<Guy1524> guys, I deleted /usr/share/unity
<Guy1524> and reinstalling unity doesn't get it back
<Guy1524> aren't packages supposed to remove everything that they are
<Kirito> No, not unless you purge the packages
<Guy1524> and then add them when they are installed
<Guy1524> I purged the package
<Guy1524> and I found out that /usr/share/unity still existed
<Guy1524> which angered me
<ron__> Kirito, It's probably that I test
<Guy1524> so I deleted it
<raj_iv> nacc: ok
<Guy1524> and installing it doesn't give me it back
<Ben64> Guy1524: deleting stuff randomly is a good recipe for disaster
<tatertots> if you get /usr/share/unity back...wouldn't you just be angry again?
<Kirito> http://hastebin.com/raw/ufojugacuw
<Guy1524> Ben64: but /usr/share/unity relates to unity
<Guy1524> and it wasn't deleted when I did sudo apt purge unity
<Pici> Guy1524: a bunch of different packages install things into /usr/share/unity, the 'unity' package not being one of them.
<Guy1524> ill transfer it back from another computer
<Ben64> Guy1524: so that's a good reason to delete things in system folders?
<Kirito> Guy1524, Reinstall libunity-core and see if that resolves your issue.
<Guy1524> k
<Dako> Ben64,  Do you work for the money here?
<Ben64> there's no money here
<nacc> Dako: this is a volunteer channel
<Kirito> there's not? what the hell am I doing here then?
<Guy1524> Kirito: that fixed it thanks
<tatertots> are you angry that you have /usr/share/unity again?
<Kirito> Guy1524, as a future reference the command listed there is very helpful in situations like this, "dpkg-query -S" can show you which package(s) own/contain specific files
<Kirito> But also as a more important future reference, please don't delete system files randomly because you are angry. That is not likely to end well for you
<paranoidabhi> Hi guys! I am planning to shift from hdd to sdd. How can I create a list of packages in .txt file. And later reinstall them on new sdd.
<saigel> @paranoid: Why not just backup your hdd and restore to your sdd?
<paranoidabhi> saigel, how?
<Kirito> paranoidabhi, https://askubuntu.com/a/17829
<Kirito> or that
<Dako> cat * / > list.txt
<Kirito> ...
<saigel> Maybe use clonezilla to make an image of your existing system, then install your sdd, then restore the image onto your sdd...
<Kirito> I can't tell if this individual is trolling or..
<Dako> here error
<Ben64> definitely trolling
<Dako> fix
<Dako> i not pro
<Kirito> I've learned not to overestimate peoples intelligence
<Guy1524> guys, what exactly happens when you restart lightdm when you are logged in.  How is it different from launching lightdm and unity on boot?
<Kirito> But I am pretty sure you are right here. </ignore>
<Dako> cat blabla > list.txt
<Kirito> dd is one way to clone a drive, though that may not be ideal here
<Ben64> i used dd to go from hdd to ssd
<Guy1524> should I use ubuntuforums or askubuntu
<Dako> Just use TAR
<saigel> @krito, I think clonezilla uses dd, does it not?
<Dako> TAR file
<Kirito> Quite possibly
<ron__> Kirito,  I didn't have uninstall correctly  http://pastebin.com/e9AAukkV
<paranoidabhi> saigel, Thanks for the reply! Someone told me to reinstall as restoring would cause problems with disk identifiers etc. Is there tutorial you know of?
<Kirito> "Uses Partclone (default), Partimage (optional), ntfsclone (optional), or dd to image or clone a partition"
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: it wouldn't be a problem once you disconnect the hard drive
<Kirito> Clonezilla looks like a solid option
<Dako> ron__, new vbox work?
<paranoidabhi> Kirito, thanks. I am assuming since the machine is same. No issues regarding drivers would crop up. Any ideas on other things I can restore?
<Kirito> I just have a fancy HDD docking bay that has a built in cloning feature :D
<Kirito> ..which I've never actually used
<saigel> @paranoid: I think as long as your new drive has enough space to contain everything, it should work. I have used it to image a system from one hard drive and then re-image it onto a new drive, and everything worked perfectly. I've done it several times.
<ron__> Dako,  I boot on 4.4.0-22-generic
<Dako> u will have problems with the mounted disks
<Kirito> paranoidabhi, Should be, I assume clonedrive will take care of copying the bootloaders over as well
<Dako> just install new Ubuntu
<Kirito> er
<Kirito> clonezilla
<Ben64> Dako: stop
<ron__> Dako, I m purge
<Dako> ron__, ok
<Kirito> I personally always prefer to just start with a new/fresh installation when it comes to that. It makes me feel liberated :D
<paranoidabhi> Ben64, I am not sure I understand. Disconnect after creating the backup?
<saigel> @paranoid, as far as tutorials is concerned, the clonezilla web page would be a good source.
<Kirito> (rather I'm too lazy to clean anything up on my system after so long so I just nuke everything and start fresh)
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: if you boot and two partitions have the same UUID, it could cause problems
<Kirito> it would be a different drive here though, so it should be fine, right?
<Kirito> Oh, maybe not
<ron__> re, I am always  4.4.0-22-generic   -->  pastebin.com/n2Z63cyT
<Dako> paranoidabhi, sudo tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz '/media/ubuntu/patch_to_disk'
<Dako> ron__, its Ubuntu 16.04?
<Kirito> ron__, Please post the output of dpkg -l | linux-image
<Kirito> that doesn't show us anything
<Kirito> oh nevermind, I missed your message above
<Infect> hi
<Dako> ron__, ?
<ron__> Dako, yes 16.04
<Kirito> ron__, can you post the exact error you get when trying to build dkms?
<Dako> ron__, all work for me You crashed OS
<Kirito> ron__, please ignore him, he's trolling, or at the very least giving irrelevant/bad advice.
<Infect> What laptops do you guys use? I want to get a nice linux machine. Thinking of picking up an old thinkpad
<Dako> Kirito, seriously?
<Kirito> Infect, http://www.aorus.com/Product/Features/X5
<Dako> Kirito, I installed Ubuntu 16.04 KVM and VBox and all work
<ron__> Kirito, I don't have error dkms build on 4.4.0-31-generic   -->http://pastebin.com/5rqxAQhk
<Dako> Kirito, He just cradhes Ubuntu
<Dako> crashed
<Infect> wow that is pricey
<Infect> Guess I'll just hound longer on ebay
<BrainBug[BE]> Hey, Can anybody tell me I've just shrunk my lv (lv_home) from 250 to 200GB. All works fine. After some file checking I did lvreduce --resizefs -L 200G /dev/vg/lv_home This worked, maybe because the drive was as good as empty, but what happens if the drive is full? Will it give an error or anything like that?
<ron__> Kirito,  uname ---> 4.4.0-22-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 22:03:46
<Dako> Infect, SmartPhone + Android
<ron__> It is very strange
<Infect> Dako, what do you mean?
<Bluewolf> alkisg: Here we go - http://paste.debian.net/783715/
<Dako> Infect, just buy it
<Kirito> Yes, expensive but it's a very nice laptop :D
<Infect> I have an android device already dako
<Infect> kirito, yeah looks very sleek.
<Kirito> I don't have any sensible recommendations though unfortunately
<Dako> Infect,  minimalistic Linux distribution
<Infect> android is?
<Kirito> I can say that 3k/4k on 15" screens is godly though
<Dako> ron__, you crashed Ubuntu Reinstall it
<Kirito> I believe more laptops are starting to come out with UHD screens now
<Kirito> which are more reasonably prices
<arooni> SchrodingersScat: ;; so is trickle better than wondershaper?
<Kirito> priced
<ron__> I believe that I have understood,
<ron__> I come again
<SchrodingersScat> arooni: never tried the latter
<Kirito> Infect, https://amazon.com/Dell-i7559-5012GRY-Touchscreen-Generation-Microsoft/dp/B015PYZI8E/ looks possibly decent
<Dako> need read bash history
<ne8cfl> well I'll get my typewriter from 1950. that will do the job better
<arooni> SchrodingersScat: you used trickle for what purpose?  does it allow you to limit specific apps/processes ?
<Dako> and fix or reinstall
<Kirito> (that's probably the lowest price you'll get on a UHD 15" laptop though)
<Infect> Uhh
<ne8cfl> what a joke
<SchrodingersScat> arooni: I use it to throttle my backups to somewhere between 1/2 and 1/3 my actual upload speed so I'm not angering the other people on the line for days.
<Infect> I was thinking of an old laptop, I'm just gonna browse and (try to) program.
<Kirito> Oh, sorry :D
<Infect> no prob
<Dako> Kirito, ok
<arooni> SchrodingersScat: exactly what i want to do;  so can you only set up overall upload speed limitations or specific ports/processes/destinations
<Infect> I mean, most people game anyways
<Infect> or do hardware intensive stuff
<Kirito> I don't even play games much anymore, hahah
<Infect> lol
<Kirito> and I can't even use my second GPU on Linux!
<Kirito> because Nvidia doesn't support mobile SLI >_>
<Dako> Use PlayOnLinux
<ne8cfl> I can't even print 1 page it just spits out nonsense crap!
 * Infect steals kirito's graphics card
<zombie_bait> I have a ethical question: im on a lan house machine and found some 3rd party files left in here: may I read them?
<ne8cfl> I installed the correct driver
<ne8cfl> apparently
<Dako> ne8cfl, need configure
<ne8cfl> linux is not even good for office use.
<Dako> ne8cfl, use Mint
<nacc> !ot | zombie_bait
<ubottu> zombie_bait: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ne8cfl> Dako: haha like that would help
<nacc> Dako: please stop.
<Whiskey`> hwllos
<Dako> ne8cfl, what your problem?
<nacc> ne8cfl: sorry, reading scrollback; what's the issue?
<ne8cfl> I configured everything. the test page comes out fine
<ne8cfl> But only the test page
<Dako> ne8cfl, you about what?
<Whiskey`> Is there a support way to install openjdk7 ? only 8 is available but i need 7
<\9> Whiskey`: you'll need a ppa for that
<Whiskey`> ahh. happen to know what it is?
<ne8cfl> nacc: We have an HP ENVY 4520 here. I installed the correct driver. Test Page comes out fine. I write my Text I want to print using LibreOffice. and only crap comes out
<MonkeyDust> Whiskey`  a ppa is an 'external' software source
<Whiskey`> i know that
<\9> Whiskey`: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761127/ubuntu-16-04-and-openjdk-7
<\9> first hit on google..
<ne8cfl> Do I need to use my Typewriter from 1950?
<Whiskey`> \9: thanks
<Bray90820_> What's a good way to communicate with a headless ubuntu server?
<nacc> ne8cfl: is that true of other applications than libreoffice?
<Dako> ne8cfl, screenshot?
<nacc> Bray90820_: ssh
<SchrodingersScat> arooni: the manual says that trickled can act as a global limiter and have things throttled by running them with trickle, but I actually couldn't get that to work, so I just run trickle followed by the command, then you set the upload limit, trickle -u $uploadspeed
<BarnabasDK_> Bray90820_, what are you trying to do?
<ne8cfl> nacc: Yes I tried printing with gedit too. I only get a blanc page
<neil_> when doing a "ltsp-build-client --arch i386" I get the error message "error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally" ... this seems to be caused by "Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.1)" which complains about "/dev" not being mounted... as far I can see an ltsp client would never need grub ... why is it being installed?
<nacc> ne8cfl: which driver did you end up trying to use?
<ne8cfl> installed driver 3.15.11.
<ne8cfl> I also updated the driver but still doesn't work
<Bray90820_> BarnabasDK:  Just basic management like install software update the system etc...
<Bray90820_> right now it's running ubuntu desktop 16.04 so it's not technically a server
<BarnabasDK> ssh then
<nacc> ne8cfl: how did you install it? I think in 16.04 (at least) hplip is up to 3.16.3
<Bray90820_> Thanks
<ne8cfl> nacc: Yes I updated to this one too
<SchrodingersScat> arooni: my duplicity example is "trickle -s -u ${nspeed} -t .1 duplicity"  I get ${nspeed} from another script using speedtest-cli
<ikonia> Bray90820_: running ubuntu desktop does not "not" make it a server
<nacc> ne8cfl: you did both?
<Dako> ne8cfl, write to support of your hardware
<Whiskey`> \9: and it doesnt work, E: Package 'openjdk-7-jdk' has no installation candidate
<nacc> Dako: please stop
<ne8cfl> nacc: yes I did both drivers
<Bray90820_> ikonia: I meant I was using it as a server
<Dako> nacc, I will help
<ikonia> Bray90820_: thats fine
<ne8cfl> results were the same
<ikonia> Bray90820_: ubuntu desktop is a great server platform
<Dako> ikonia, yes
<Bray90820_> Does everything i need
<BarnabasDK> if it is a desktop distro I think you need to install sshd
<Dako> ikonia, but centOS bester
<BarnabasDK> before you can use it to remotely manage it
<ikonia> Dako: it's just personal tase
<ikonia> taste
<Bluewolf> If a system is broken and it is upgraded, will it still be a problem? - Eg if 14.04 ubuntu is a problem and it is upgraded to 16.04, will the issue transfer over or is it best to do a complete reinstall?
<nacc> Bluewolf: depends on what you mean by "broken"
<ne8cfl> the funny thing is I printed one page before and It came out fine. I didn't change anything and the 2nd page 1 line bigger than the other, a second try only gave me blank pages, or black lines
<nacc> ne8cfl: how did you install 3.15.11 ?
<ne8cfl> nacc: Over the printer Option in Ubuntu
<Dako> Bluewolf, do reinstall
<ne8cfl> it's weird Test pages always come out fine
<ne8cfl> right color everything
<nacc> ne8cfl: hrm, thinking about it
<ne8cfl> but if I actually want to print something... it's a different story
<Dako> ne8cfl, use USB keyboard
<Dako> for test
<ne8cfl> what has a usb keyboard to do with it?
<ne8cfl> using a laptop
<Bluewolf> nacc: This will explain my blunder :D http://pastebin.com/etqEwEZQ - http://paste.debian.net/783715/
<DArqueBishop> Bluewolf: call me old-fashioned or anal, but I always take the attitude that a backup/wipe/install is better than an in-place upgrade whenever possible.
<ne8cfl> f it. going back to windows. my typewriter works better. sorry guys. it's true
<Bluewolf> nacc: I fear it cant be fixed
<nacc> Dako: please don't try to help if you are not able to.
<Dako> nacc,  I can!
<Bluewolf> DArqueBishop: Yeah I kind of know, I just keep asking the same question every time just to be sure. I feel a reinstall is better overall, clean...
<Dako> nacc, his computer is pice of s...
<nacc> Dako: that's not being helpful.
<Dako> Ony Windows
<Dako> l
<Dako> I try to be useful to people
<ikonia> you're failing - please stop
<Bluewolf> nacc: Do you see my issue?
<nacc> Bluewolf: well, if you want to go into it, how did you get into a state where python2.7 is being removed?
<ne8cfl> not very friendly though
<nacc> Bluewolf: and you probably should not have done that :/
<Dako> ne8cfl, use Fedora then
<nacc> ne8cfl: so you only get the bad characters from libre? can you try to print a pdf from evince or something?
<nacc> ikonia: thanks
<\9> Whiskey`: looking at the ppa, looks like the package name is openjdk-7
<\9> maybe the askubuntu.com answer is outdated
<Dako> hey!?
<Bluewolf> nacc: I realize that now, I was trying to install - https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1649523?hl=en-GB
<Bluewolf> Then the the dependencies lead me astray and my lack of knowledge and half asleep state. Alas here I am..... Lesson learnt. An annoying one.
<Guy1524> hey guys, so as you know I am having a massive problem w/ unity.  Would it be a good idea to switch to unity 8/mir?  I am using integrated graphics
<Dako> If Ubuntu no work then need test Fedora
<nacc> Bluewolf: ah ... hrm, it is *probably* easier to reinstall, tbh
<Guy1524> and unity 8 is pretty much the same thing as unity 7 just using mir right
<nacc> Guy1524: i believe unity8 is not really supported yet
<ne8cfl> Dako: If I need to use the same driver it won't make a difference wich OS i'm using. with windows I get a 1-1 driver that will work. and I don't need a Computer Science degree do get my stuff done.
<lord-ragnarock> I'm actually using Arch here, but the folks on the IRC are a bit preoccupied :/ My networkManager keeps making new profiles/connections whenever I try to connect to my new router, and these profiles always get stuck at "acquiring network address." Here's the pastebin of one attempt: https://bpaste.net/show/98b2d5df8321
<Guy1524> how bad are the bugs?
<Bluewolf> nacc: Yeah, I'll get around to it. Finishing with back ups.
<nacc> Guy1524: it's a preview, aiui
<ne8cfl> ubuntu - linux for humans with a computer science degree
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> linux is linux, you can't change the reality of that
<ikonia> somethings just are not mature yet, or have good solution
<Bluewolf> nacc: Seeing as I am not an experienced user, what did I actually do. I feel embarrassed to ask.
<nacc> ne8cfl: we are trying to help (if you believe me or not). it's not an obvious issue
<ron__> Kirito, I'm stuck in 4.4.0-22-generic. I think it's the boot and update-grub say "/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 5: /etc/default/grub: /etc/default/grub: Permission denied"
<Bluewolf> nacc: Got to learn somewhere right?
<nacc> Bluewolf: i think you sort of forcibly installed a 32-bit python
<nacc> Bluewolf: which maybe did something funky to the system python
<ne8cfl> like I said my typewriter does better
<DArqueBishop> ne8cfl: pardon if this has been answered already, but what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ne8cfl> 14.04
<Bluewolf> nacc: Python's use and purpose is?
<k1l_> ne8cfl: i think you ranted in here enough then. you are frustrated, but that is no excuse to show that attitude to volunteers who even want to help you solve your issue. if you are just interested in ranting then please leave.
<BarnabasDK> well whats the purpose of perl php and regular shell?
<nacc> Bluewolf: so python is just a language & interpreter for that launguage
<MonkeyDust> ne8cfl  to help you calm down: http://malaysiandigest.com/technology/482848-linux-is-everywhere-we-show-you-exactly-where.html
<nacc> *language
<nacc> Bluewolf: but python in particular (compared to php, at least) is used by many core applications in ubuntu
<nacc> Bluewolf: removing it can lead to a pretty broken system easily
<BarnabasDK> nacc, Python is a great language .. compared to many of the other alternatives
<tatertots> I'm back, had to add some memory to this system
<ne8cfl> k1l_: job's already done. I know thanks for all your help. I'm a linux user too you know, for the last 3.5 years. It's just dissapointing to see
<nacc> BarnabasDK: neither here nor there (even if I agree :)
<BarnabasDK> nacc, well suffer perl then ..
<daxdax89> hello all
<nacc> BarnabasDK: not sure you're point, but back to Bluewolf's question.
<daxdax89> anyone here?
<Bluewolf> nacc: I see, this is not the first system I wrecked. Formatted my drive one, still not sure how I did that. Anyway, thanks for the help.
<tatertots> hi daxdax89
<daxdax89> anyone good with networks?
<nacc> Bluewolf: my advice, if you're doing anything as root (sudo or otherwise) and don't know exactly why you are doing hte command, and what all its side-effects are, don't do it.
<BarnabasDK> nacc, no I am not, sorry about that
<ikonia> daxdax89: if your question is to do with ubuntu, just ask, people will help if they can
<tatertots> i'm no CCIE but i can hold my own ...what's up daxdax89?
<daxdax89> well i am trying to use something like NetCut but netcut is for windows and it wont work in virtalbox , all i wanna do is kick couple of users from caffe
<daxdax89> got so many of them connected and it makes me lag
<ikonia>  from caffe ?
<daxdax89> caffe AP yes
<tatertots> caffe?
<DArqueBishop> daxdax89: do you own the cafe? If not, stop asking and get out.
<Bluewolf> nacc: I usually don't, seriously. I just thought I was installing a package anyway, its done.
<Bluewolf> I read up on it now.
<daxdax89> no but i rented a room in caffes owner rooms
<nacc> Bluewolf: fair enough :)
<daxdax89> and he gave me pass
<daxdax89> so i am connected
<ikonia> daxdax89: then talk to the cafe owner
<ikonia> daxdax89: we are not going to help you abuse a network
<DArqueBishop> daxdax89: unless you have the owner's explicit permission, what you are proposing his highly unethical.
<daxdax89> ok how do i kick someone from my network then? :D
<ikonia> daxdax89: no
<tatertots> if you're the network admin of this caffe AP you probably wouldn't be asking I'm guessing
<daxdax89> without log in into router
<ikonia> daxdax89: talk to the owner - please don't ask again
<tgm4883> daxdax89: you do it from the router
<k1l_> daxdax89: you dont.
<daxdax89> netcut does it without router acces ?
<ne8cfl> MonkeyDust: maybe server based. but as an OS I think just north korea is using it
<tatertots> from what a quick google could tell me this caffe is a public wifi thing...keyword being public
<nacc> ne8cfl: please stop with the FUD.
<Bluewolf> nacc: Cheers
<DArqueBishop> tatertots: he meant a cafe or coffee shop.
<nacc> Bluewolf: good luck, i didn't read too thoroughly on the link you sent, but if you need help with it after reinstall, feel free to ping in here
<MonkeyDust> ne8cfl  yes, *something* has to be the mainstream, for the desktop, it's currently windows
<ne8cfl> MonkeyDust: sorry I do like ubuntu, sometimes like you said, I just get frustrated when things don't work the way I want to. don't take it seriously pls. I usually don't need to print much. for the rest what i'm doing it's good
<ne8cfl> If it wouldn't, I wouldn't have used it for so long
<sruli> quick question... i want to restart network interface on remote machine, once its down i wont be able to bring it up, will this do the trick? "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0"
<compdoc> personal feelings, best way is: sudo reboot
<k1l_> use the init to restart the network
<Chucara> Can anyone spot what I am doing from here (/etc/fstab): nas:/volume1/Gitlab /mnt/nfs/gitlab nfs username=x,password=x 0 0
<Chucara> mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<akik> Chucara: there are no mount options username and password for a nfs mount
<akik> Chucara: man mount.nfs
<tatertots> Yo Chucara  https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/3/html/System_Administration_Guide/s1-nfs-mount.html
<Chucara> Oh.. Stackoverflow lied to me then: http://serverfault.com/questions/750497/fstab-entry-to-mount-nfs-with-password
<akik> tatertots: that documentation is for redhat and can be a mismatch with ubuntu
<sruli> k1l_: what is the service name? i tried network, network-manager.. unrecosgnised
<sruli> ubuntu 14.04.2 server
<tatertots> akik let me see you post 'official' ubuntu documentation then
<Kirito> networking, if it's the same as Debian
<tatertots> as outdated as some of it can be
<tatertots> come on do it fast i'm timing you
<tatertots> tick
<tatertots> tock
<k1l_> sruli: erm, network or networking on cli
<akik> tatertots: cut the crap, please
<akik> tatertots: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<k1l_> i cant test that on my servers right now :)
<sruli> k1l_: netwrok, not recognised, networking gives me an error "stop: Job failed while stopping, start: Job is already running: networking"
<tatertots> there you go Chucara now you have a general idea of the correct/proper syntax to use with plenty of resources to reference
<turbo64> rickatickatick tock tick tock tock
<turbo64> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njAwappuvPs
<Chucara> tatertots: Thanks. Apparently my nas is not showing the share on the export list. I'm reading and working on it.
<sruli> k1l_: question is, will "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" follow through after ssh has been disconnected?
<k1l_> sruli: yes, that might work. i cant test that from here right now
<sruli> k1l_: it did work, intersting thing is ssh did not disconnect, i saw it realease and renew ip.. how can that be?
<turbo64> that was a really dumb reason to kick someone out of a channel
<turbo64> you must be some kind of sad loser
<tgm4883> sruli: it didn't change IP address
<k1l_> sruli: ssh got some timeout limits.
<sruli> tgm4883: no it didnt (thats kind of my problem, it should have, but that a different matter
<sruli> but even if its same ip, if interface is down how can ssh remain active and display the output while dhcpDiscover?
<brico> Maybe it uses the MAC (shrug)
<tatertots> btw do you have any links to support that ect fstab in linux has got distribution specific syntax because i' would love to see it @akik
<tgm4883> sruli: did you flush your lease?
<sruli> tgm4883: "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0"
<tgm4883> tatertots: that's not what he said
<Darkwell> Hey there
<tgm4883> sruli: 'dhclient -r'
<tatertots> i hope that's not what he said
<tatertots> or was suggesting
<sruli> tgm4883: i tried that erlier today, did nothing, no output either
<tatertots> because etc/fstab and it's syntax is pretty standard
<tatertots> across distributions
<akik> tatertots: the link you pasted was about mounting nfs file system, not only about /etc/fstab
<tgm4883> tatertots: While the syntax might be the same, the options may not be
<tatertots> Mounting NFS File Systems using /etc/fstab
<OerHeks> if you would have pasted debian pages, oke, but redhat, come one tatertots ...
<tgm4883> in any case, this is all very OT
<Kirito> "openssh-client-ssh1 - secure shell (SSH) client for legacy SSH1 protocol"
<Kirito> o.x why?
<Kirito> oh
<Kirito> it's just the client
<tatertots> and if anybody has any info about ect/fstab beginning to be distribution specific PLEASE by all means pm me the article
<avis-> howdy
<avis-> i use ubuntu
<Chucara> akik: Thanks, the username was it. It is mounted now (permission denied, but reading up on it)
<akik> tatertots: pasting documents from another distribution is just asking for trouble
<avis-> it may be trouble, but its not work if transcribed, and functional
<avis-> or is it ?
<tgm4883> tatertots: please stop
<avis-> its completely theoretical.  and practical. thats always a win.
<Darkwell> I accidently managed to do an rsync of /etc from a boot sdcard for rasperry pi (raspbian) onto /etc on my ubuntu laptop (running 14.04 desktop). Now I wonder how I could most rasy/efficient recover my laptop from this...I havent turned it off yet
<k1l_> avis-: what is your technica support issue?
<Kirito> Darkwell, just /etc probably didn't cause too much damage, review the history and see which files were modified as a start
<avis-> k1l_, aside from assisting others ?  i'd like the most awesome sound system.  i have VERY CHEAP speakers.  they had to be "desk" worthy.  i further wonder why i'm so limited in snap packages per my ubuntu one account.  i have one.  i think of it as -- credit.
<tatertots> what's the link to ubuntu's / canonical 'official' customer facing technical documentation?
<hggdh> tatertots: please stop
<tatertots> stop what hggdh...is that not a valid ubuntu question to ask in a ubuntu forum?
<hggdh> tatertots: all I can see you doing is noise. Please stop.
<avis-> i lose wifi support until install but i have a router using dd-wrt i run as repeater bridge so i can install both ubuntu, and you never know.  other -- operating systems.  it works until your wifi works thats for sure :D
<mirak_> hi
<Chucara> Hmmm.. Changing a users UID and GID is a terrible idea, right?
<mirak_> how can i transfer my deja-dup settings to another user ?
<mirak_> or same account but cleaned
<alexmh> tatertots, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+official+documentation does that work?
<tatertots> asking for a link to technical ubuntu documentation is noise now hggdh?...oh okay...nevermind
<tgm4883> !google | alexmh
<ubottu> alexmh: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tgm4883> tatertots: official documentation would be the wiki and the server guide
<k1l_> !documentation | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<k1l_> tatertots: and now stop the noise. thanks
<mirak_> <Inga> First need remove temps: sudo rm -R * /tmp/
<mirak_> can you please ban this idiot ?
<meteor> what is the difference betw putting an export statement in .bashrc vs .profile in ubuntu?
<tatertots> thanks for the 'official' ubuntu documentation links k1l
<mirak_> is there an admin here ?
<OerHeks> mirak_, it was not posted here, was it? ignore the PM then.
<alexmh> tgm4883, understood
<mirak_> OerHeks, it was intented to people that are here
<mirak_> OerHeks, people are targeted from this channel, so this Inga should be banned for sending such PMs
<k1l_> mirak_: i already kicked him. he is a known troll. thanks for reporting. next time better report directly to #ubuntu-ops
<mirak_> k1l_, ok thanks
<Darkwell> Should I use a live usb to resque/reinstall ubuntu again? I mean /etc is pretty much jumbled up
<OerHeks> Darkwell, the installer gives an option to reinstall.
<Bashing-om> Darkwell: My take only . If a system file directory is meesed up .. even if I were to fix it ... I Would not have further confidence in the operating system .
<Guy1524> how long does it usually take for someone to answer your question on askubuntu?
<Guy1524> ive been waiting for about 2 hours
<OerHeks> Guy1524, someting between minutes and months. good time to look again if there are simular posts.
<IonutVan_> minutes, hours, months, never
<Darkwell> What installer? In the liveCd ? I am downloadin 14.04 to dd it onto an usbstick , since the leptop has no cdrom
<Guy1524> OerHeks: I have been looking for someone w/ the same problem for days
<KeithWeisshar> if i buy a preloaded orange usb stick from the ububuntu shop, is it still writable so it can be updated to future versions
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Forum ettiquite .. 12 to 24 hours . As the world turns .
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: ok thanks
<OerHeks> KeithWeisshar, the iso is read only, but sure, you can write a newer version over it.
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  as soon as someone reads your question and it rings a bell, he will most probably answer
<Guy1524> k
<KeithWeisshar> i mean the stick itself
<KeithWeisshar> the stick that they sell from the ubuntu online shop
<OerHeks> the iso on that stick cannot be updated, you can write a newer version over it.
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu sells the bootable usb stick for 5.99 pounds
<OerHeks> *complete newer iso
<KeithWeisshar> do they use rufus or dd?
<KeithWeisshar> is the orange usb stick preloaded using standard dd commands
<KeithWeisshar> is freenode closing
<KeithWeisshar> someone is spaming breaking news
<tomaw> someone is spamming.
<neil_> when doing a "ltsp-build-client --arch i386" I get the error message "error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally" ... this seems to be caused by "Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.1)" which complains about "/dev" not being mounted... as far I can see an ltsp client would never need grub ... why is it being installed?
<Guy1524> wait, is freenode actually closing?!?!
<hggdh> Guy1524: come on, please do not pay attention to trolls
<Guy1524> k good
<akik> KeithWeisshar: what do you mean? using dd to write the ubuntu iso to a usb stick is a valid method
<akik> KeithWeisshar: rufus i think is mainly used to write a windows iso to a usb stick
<Bomber4Chats> anyone have experience with hiDPI laptops?
<alexmh> Bomber4Chats, I have a 4k screen
<neil_> Bomber4Chats, lucky
<Bomber4Chats> I'm having a rear-load of issues with various linux apps :-/
<Bomber4Chats> wxWidgets, wine
<Bomber4Chats> well, wine I gave up on
<Bomber4Chats> some other gtk stuff.
<alexmh> Bomber4Chats, haha make sure to either down-res to 1080p, or ensure that the scaling is set higher, or have you already done that?
<Bomber4Chats> I'm getting a little pissed about it :-/
<Bomber4Chats> I've scaled *2
<Tr0v40> o
<Bomber4Chats> first app I want to have scaled properly is audacity
<gelson> soy nuevo
<gelson> si me ayudan con informacion les agradesco+
<Bashing-om> !es | gelson
<ubottu> gelson: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<KeithWeisshar> rufus also has dd mode too
<swensson> Anyone know any good book for Linux users? Any book that's related to linux is OK
<swensson> Ubuntu*
<MonkeyDust> swensson  "ubuntu linux toolbox"
<timyp> ubuntu linux toolbox?
<timyp> is that like a rescue disk
<swensson> MonkeyDust thanks :) Gonna get em both :)
<Bashing-om> swensson: http://search.oreilly.com/?q=linux <-Books, anything linux .
<swensson> Bashing-om that site wasn't for me, thanks anyway =)
<MonkeyDust> timyp  it's a book
<timyp> oh man wish i could read
<MonkeyDust> timyp  a very long time ago, people actually read paper books ... http://www.stcuthbertsmill.com/surfaces/4/27/500_someset-book-image-used-for-surface.jpg
<swensson> What's the differense between service apache2 restart and systemctl restart apache2?
<Bomber4Chats> So who with 4k screens was able to scale up qt apps?
<mcphail> swensson: the "service" syntax is becoming deprecated for the systemd way of doing things (i.e. systemctl)
<avis-> i think ubuntu needs stricter regulations due to its territory and adversaries
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> avis-,  why what for what, I just joined here
<swensson> mcphail ahh thanks for the info ;D
 * swensson Im off to bed now, gn ppl
<avis-> i'm kewl.  its uk.  there's ton's of evil in the uk.  that means every nook in that winding roads thats been looked down and memorized is not uncomprehendable
 * SebthreeBQM10HD thinks a car rental company is called Avis :d
<jim> you're sticking your tongue out at your eyes?
<k1l_> avis-: its enough now. you got a too long track record to make your games in here. stick to the guidelines or leave the channel
<oezsoy> hello
<jim> hi
<oezsoy> anyone can help to me this python
<oezsoy> anyone knows python
<oezsoy> <oezsoy> i have a problem
<oezsoy> <oezsoy> gui tkinker dont work on python
<oezsoy> <oezsoy> from Tkinter import *
<oezsoy> <oezsoy> root = Tk()
<k1l_> oezsoy: better ask in #python ?
<jim> oezsoy, theres #python
<jim> (btw you got silenced because you flooded a little
<jim> oezsoy, so about that... you can pastebin the output of an arbitrary command by running "anArbitraryCommand | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jim> you can also apt-get install nopaste or pastebinit and use those in place of ns term...9999
<surfn> hi, i'm having trouble ssh -X into my ubuntu box.
<avis-> i'm apologize and assure you that by the strictest english standards i was only looking after a companies best interests.
<surfn> "Could not initialize OpenGL"
<jim> maybe you don't have opengl installed? or some part of it?
<arooni> anyone here used duply/duplicity to backup your files?  i'm setting it up now and could use some help
<surfn> dammit, that's a mac problem, not an ubuntu one.
<surfn> thanks jim
<surfn> I'll see what I can do
<mambo> buona sera .. app center non mi da nessun server in seleziona server migliore e quelli che ci sono non lo fanno funzionare
<k1l_> !it | mambo
<ubottu> mambo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mambo> tnx
<rexwin_> i cannot ping nor connect ssh from my ubuntu machine to the centos machine.
<rypervenche> rexwin_: Sounds like a firewall issue or networking issue.
<rexwin_> firewall is off
<rexwin_> ifconfig gives eno16777736 and not eth0
<rypervenche> rexwin_: It is not supposed to give eth0 anymore.
<sdgsyre> Hi
<Mihasi> Hi guys
<Mihasi> Does anyone have experience running hybrid graphics on Ubuntu? I'm trying to get nvidia-prime to work and I'm *almost* there, but there's one last issue I can't figure out. For some reason, I have to reboot after I switch GPUs. Otherwise, after logging out, it won't let me log in again and stays stuck at the login screen.
<Mihasi> I've found some forum posts about it (for 14.04 and 15.10), but the only solution seems to be installing Bumblebee. I'd like to avoid that for now, as this is not my primary partition and I'm more interested in understanding why it doesn't work.
<Stefanostera> Good evening everybody. Could you tell me if 16.04 lts programs third part has been solved?
<nacc> Mihasi: i think bumblebee is deprecated or not needed anymore, based upon other people's help in this channel
<nacc> Mihasi: i don't know anything more though :(
<nacc> Stefanostera: what does "third part" mean?
<teward> Stefanostera: erm, you'll have to be more specific?  (There's always bugs in every release, they aren't always fixed)
<Mihasi> nacc, I've heard similar things, but then I've also heard that Bumblebee 4.0 is coming out soon, so I have no idea what to believe. :P
<nacc> Mihasi: :)
<Stefanostera> I mean that in 15.10 you can install .deb file..... 16.04 makes an error
<Mihasi> Stefanostera, it should still be possible to install .deb files in 16.04, if I'm not mistaking. What errors are you getting?
<xangua> Stefanostera: "an error"what error? What debian file(s)?
<nacc> Stefanostera: any arbitrary .deb file? that's certain possibly in 16.04?
<nacc> Stefanostera: let's say that you're not describing it clearly enougha nd this is not some common bug that we can tell you the answer yet :)
<Stefanostera> .deb files starts installation with Ubuntu Software  Center page but than it generate an installation error
<Mihasi> Give the man some time to answer guys. :P
<xangua> Stefanostera: what error? What files? Why are you installing stuff outside of official repositories?
<Stefanostera> Whenever I double click a deb file, it'd be opened in software center. However, when I click "install" button, it'd change to "installing" for a second but then turn back to "install" and nothing happens
<Mihasi> Stefanostera, I've noticed this to. But in my case, usually the package is installed anyway, even though the button turns back to install.
<xangua> Stefanostera: What Deb Files? Where Did You Get These?
<Stefanostera> Team viewer, Skype
<Stefanostera> I've tried sudo apt install gdebi but gdebi does not work
<yao_ziyuan> here's my problem: i have ubuntu 15.10 (ask this new xps 8900 machine's video card doesn't go with 16.04), and i installed oracle's virtualbox 5.1 (not the one in ubuntu's official repo) and restarted the computer and ubuntu couldn't log in any more. then i installed xubuntu-desktop but then found the problem was to enable uefi insecure boot.
<xangua> Skype is in the partner repository Stefanostera and about team viewer no idea
<yao_ziyuan> so i enabled insecure boot and removed xubuntu-desktop (xubuntu*, xfce*) and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop (apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop). the problem now is the login screen is a simplistic one instead of ubuntu's original lightdm one.
<xangua> ! Partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<yao_ziyuan> i want ubuntu's original login screen back.
<Mihasi> Stefanostera, I just tried installing the Skype .deb, but it works fine on my machine now (the button changes to "remove"). Can you confirm that Skype is definitely not installed, even though the button says "Install"?
<Stefanostera> I just want to be sure to install 16.04 (now I've 15.10)... 4 days ago Ive tryed 16.04 but there was a lot of problem
<Mihasi> Well, in any case you can always try installing the .deb packages using the command line: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Stefanostera> with 15.10 I just click to .deb files and all goes without problem; with 16.04 I click to .deb file and all seems with 100000 problems
<Mihasi> It's difficult to give you advice for "100000 problems" without knowing what these problems are. Like I said, I used to have the same issue with the new software center in 16.04 and got around it by using the command line. Now, it seems to work fine on my machine.
<Mihasi> In general, I would say that installing third party software through .deb packages works as well in 16.04 now as it did back in 15.10, but it might be different on your computer.
<Stefanostera> Ok thank you for all... I'll try 16.04 again...
<BaW> so ive been looking for an firewall for ubuntu, i know it has the built in one but i cant block apps
<BaW> ive done some research and http://douaneapp.com/ looks promising but idk ... has anyone used it or recommends any other one?
<guapo> Hola alguien podria brindarme su valiosa ayuda?
<knox_> Estoy igual
<guapo> que problema tienes tu?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<knox_> sabes como listar los canales?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guapo> vale pero l amayoria es Bilingue :9
<guapo> de unos dias para aca me dejo de funcionar el touchpad de mi equipo
<guapo> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<guapo> no me responde
<Mihasi> BaW, I don't know about Douane, I've only used iptables (the built-in firewall) in the past, but it seems like it should be possible to block specific apps using that: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/104830/block-specific-application-with-iptables
<BaW> Mihasi, thank you for that i will look into that
<guapo> help
<MonkeyDust> guapo  stop and type /j #ubuntu-es
<guapo> i am in the channel
<knox_> Ok, ya ví que estaba haciendo mal
<guapo> oye amigo que hablas español
<knox_> dime
<guapo> podrias hecharme una mano?
<Ben64> !es | knox_ & guapo
<ubottu> knox_ & guapo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knox_> dime
<MonkeyDust> knox_  you too, english only heere
<guapo> Mi touchpad de unos dias para aca mi touchpad no responde en ubunto Mate
<MonkeyDust> guapo  use english or leave the channel
<knox_> Hey guapo the mod of this channel stumbles if you speak spanish
<knox_> verify the drivers
<pauljw> BaW, you might also check out Gufw, a graphic interface for the ufw firewall.  Under the rules menu, you can in fact block apps.
<fakeabsi> Any idea what is meant by mnemonics in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> mnemonics , easy to remember/recognise ?
<OerHeks> like the same close min max button position through all programs
#ubuntu 2016-07-21
<vjacob> hi all. is there any way to check from within linux, whether or not a certain PCI(e) slot is taken or not? I've looked at /proc and at lspci but none of these seem to offer a clear output
<nacc> vjacob: maybe lshw says?
<vjacob> nacc, seems a nice tip, thanks, I will look into it
<nacc> vjacob: i think slot information generally requires some help from a lower layer to actually provide that data, i doubt it's done commonly
<nacc> vjacob: ah, dmidecode might do it
<nacc> vjacob: the "current usage" field for each slot
<vjacob> awesome.
<L0> quit
<nacc> vjacob: sorry for the misdirection on lshw
<django_> anyone know how to install brave browser
<vjacob> naw man, that was awesome, cheers nacc!
<vjacob> -dmideco +dmidecode
<nacc> django_: go to their website and follow the instructions?
<nacc> django_: not supported here, though
<django_> it didnt work
<nacc> django_: then ask them?
<vjacob> "Current Usage: Unknown". Perfect.
<nacc> vjacob: hrm, i wonder what tha means
<vjacob> i take it that means free
<nacc> vjacob: i get either "In Use" or "Available"
<vjacob> but then there is also "Current Usage: Available", so maybe not...
<nacc> vjacob: it might imply an out of date BIOS (as I believe DMI information is basically stored in a table)
<nacc> vjacob: could also mean a partially or mis-seated card?
<vjacob> nacc, yeah, apparently my bios is a bit screwy according to dmesg
<nacc> vjacob: ah ok
<vjacob> old bugger of a system (2007/2008)
<Bashing-om> vjacob: Old hardware, depending on the problem .. consider '  man update-usbids ; man update-pciids ' Updating the tables may help .
<anonymous> hOla
<Guest27838> Hola
<fullstack> quick way to install X11 on Ubuntu Server? apt-get install x11?
<linos__> what is the simplest way to connect linux VM to windows PC?
<fullstack> linos__, samba and depending on your VM software might be built in
<linos__> fullstack, I have VirtualBox
<fullstack> is there a menu option for sharing files between machines in VirtualBox?
<linos__> fullstack, do I need to modify my smb.conf file?
<b-yeezi> linos__: No you shouldn't need to change smb.conf
<b-yeezi> if you have virtualbox guest additions installed, you should be able to check a box in settings to share a folder. You can indicate which folder
<linos__> b-yeezi, can I uninstall and reinstall samba?
<linos__> b-yeezi, I think my smb file is screwed up
<b-yeezi> Of course you can, but I don't know if that will fix your problem. What is the problem?
<YankDownUnder> linos__: You can use "dpkg" to reconfigure Samba if you think you've screwed it up.
<nacc> fullstack: probably xserver-xorg is what you're looking for (or something similar)
<fullstack> thanks
<nacc> fullstack: although installing X on a server makes me want to know why you need it :)
<nacc> linos__: what are you trying to do ('connect linux vm to windows pc' is rather general -- do you mean you want remote desktop? do you want to share files?)
<vjacob> Bashing-om, thanks for the tip, tried it, doesnt change the situation on this configuration, but it might be useful ahead
<jeffrey_f> a bit off topic, which is why I'll ask: can someone answer a question on python and mysql-connector in a private message?
<fullstack> the #mysql channel is pretty chatty
<jeffrey_f> fullstack: python is too......thanks
<dragonkin> howdiw
<fullstack> nacc, I'm on super slow DSL and the only USB drive I had with Ubuntu installed on it was 14.04 LTS Server
<dragonkin> trump for president
<fullstack> nacc, and I just got a new laptop today (Ideapad 300 ) and got rid of Windows
<fullstack> so now I am half way done installing Xwindows and Fluxbox. it also supports VMX
<fullstack> I will install Kubernetes, VS Code, Intellij IDEA Webstorm, and node.js/angular stuff I need
<fullstack> I need to figure out the Intel driver for X11 in a bit. Hopefully there's some automatic detection command :)
<YankDownUnder> fullstack: Just wondering - you *do* know that you can install a complete desktop if you so desire, right? Just wondering...
<Bashing-om> vjacob: :) Little things can be good to know .
<fullstack> Yes I just don't have tha patience to download the USB Image for the full desktop. Like I said I'm on slow DSL, it would take over night.
<YankDownUnder> fullstack: You don't need to download the full USB, mate...you can do an "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" kinda thingo, eh...
<linos__> is there a reason I cannot reinstall samba?  I'm receiving error: E:Internal Error, No file name for samba:amd64
<fullstack> YankDownUnder, that's good to know
<fullstack> thanks
<pilapodapostache> Can I get a hand? I installed an application called Platformio (based off Atom text editor) and I can't uninstall it. I can't find a "add remove programs" derivative a la Windows...
<xangua> And you installed it how...?
<pilapodapostache> I believe it was a downloaded package from their website
<pilapodapostache> It was a while ago, I can't remember.
<pilapodapostache> Stuff like this I'd reinstall Ubuntu but I'd like to at least keep this os for a while longer
<pilapodapostache> Googling brings up their documentation where I type in terminal "platformio platforms uninstall PLATFORM" but my terminal doesn't recognize "platformio"
<YankDownUnder> pilapodapostache: Is it safe to assume you've read the docs on their website as to how to remove the package - since in most instances "Installation instructions" also come with "Un-installation instructions"?
<pilapodapostache> They also mention for uninstalling I run "pip uninstall platformio" but I don't have pip or python even installed.
<neo_> neo
<neo_> ls
<neo_> waht
<neo_> 有人吗
<pilapodapostache> wat
<neo_> hello
<neo_> 皆さん、おはようございます
<neo_> 、
<neo_> ？
<neo_> ping what
<pilapodapostache> oh god. I just discovered I can go into the software center thing and go to "installed". I've never used it before. That's neat how if you install a third party application, it goes into the central package sorter-thing... :)
<ningu> is it possible to install lvm on the boot device or do I have to have access to it from another boot device?
<Guy1524> guys, at what time can I expect to install 16.04.1 tommorow
<xangua> Guy1524: if your are using xenial and are up to date with security updates, you're already running it
<thane1> hi
<thane1> my pc crashes a lot
<thane1> after update
<Guy1524> xangua: how do I tell if I am up to date w/ security updates
<Guy1524> nvm Im updating from software right now
<ahrc333ff> Guy1524: sudo apt-get update -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y <-- Note: the '-y' option will automatically insert 'yes' for you in response to all the questions. so, if you don't want that, don't use the -y option
<Guy1524> ahrc333ff: ok thanks (:
<thane1> my pc encounters a kernel oops too often, plz help
<fullstack> how do i upgrade to kernel 4 in 14.04 LTS? is that even possible?
<thane1> all programs crash anytime, anybody having similar issues?
<thane1> with recent update
<YankDownUnder> thane1: What exactly is going on? I'm not clear on what you're saying aside from "everything is crashing"?
<thane1> my pc encounters a kernel oops too often
<ahrc333ff> thane1: can you provide context, or an example?
<thane1> yes
<dave0x6d> Is there a reason why ports.ubuntu.com seems to go down so often?
<YankDownUnder> dave0x6d: Either high traffic or DNS...
<thane1> like firefox closes, ubuntu goes inpanic mode, crash reports are generated
<dave0x6d> YankDownUnder: the IP didn't change and it was completely rejecting connections -=\
<YankDownUnder> thane1: Not very specific - however, something that I would be wondering is if you've got the proper video drivers installed, and as well, if you've got all the required "third party" drivers installed...
<thane1> yes, have a look http://ctrlv.in/807676
<YankDownUnder> dave0x6d: If it's rejecting connections, then that tells you that the server had reached it's maximum amount of connections, hmm...
<dave0x6d> heh, I guess.
<YankDownUnder> thane1: That would be telling me that there is something missing - as in a driver that allows the kernel to communicate to the CPU...hmm...
<thane1> its not that, its working fine for years
<ahrc333ff> thane1: this isn't a specific fix, but have you made any recewnt installrs or updates?
<ahrc333ff> it might be worth apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<YankDownUnder> thane1: Let's be logical for a moment, shall we? What has been installed/changed/modified since it was "working fine" to this point where "everything is crashing"?
<thane1> yes,which came with deault updates, thats it
<ahrc333ff> thane1: maybe something was corrupted in that process...
<thane1> YankDownUnder: recent update maybe
<YankDownUnder> ahrc333ff: Sounds like a "bingo!" in that, eh....
<ahrc333ff> YankDownUnder: maybe so :) I'm still pretty noob and just throw crap at the wall until it sticks. The fun is the journey!
<YankDownUnder> thane1: Here's some things to quickly think about doing => 1.) In a terminal run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" => 2.) Reboot. After that, in a terminal, type: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" => follow any directions, probably reboot again...
<ahrc333ff> Oh, also add the '-f' option to fix any broken packages.
<thane1> ahrc333ff: i think problem is with new kernel update
<thane1> yes
<thane1> i'll do
<phablet> gp
<TylerWhitney> Hi good ubuntu folks. I attempted to upgrade my server from 14.04 to 16.04 tonight and the installation failed. When I try to get things working again with the "apt-get -f dist-upgrade" command to the packages it fails on "util-linux" package with "insserv: Service mountdevsubfs has to be enabled to start service hwclock" ... while I have a backup, I figured I'd play around with this botched system as a learning experience
<TylerWhitney> any thoughts?
<YankDownUnder> TylerWhitney: If anything,  you might want to pose this question in the #ubuntu-server channel...I'm fairly certain you might get a better/faster response there, hmm...
<TylerWhitney> @YankDownUnder: thanks for that suggestion, I just cross-posted it over there
<YankDownUnder> TylerWhitney: And is it safe to assume that you've re-traced your upgrade/update again - starting from the beginning - just to make sure, hmm...?
<TylerWhitney> YankDownUnder: do you mean re-running each command? For instance, I started with a "do-release-upgrade" which "succeeded" but with errors it stated
<YankDownUnder> TylerWhitney: Right oh - was just confirming that, mate.
<TylerWhitney> YankDownUnder: Yes, I went through each again, of course now it thinks its at 16.06, which technically it is, but with packages/apt in a half installed state
<YankDownUnder> TylerWhitney: And you've also done a "sudo apt-get -f install" - just to see if that assists in repairing the installation/upgrade?
<TylerWhitney> YankDownUnder: Yup! Tried that one too. Same error as when I tried "apt-get -f dist-upgrade"
<YankDownUnder> TylerWhitney: Fair enough.
<KeithWeisshar> will ubuntu 16.04.1 fix the live session bug on skylake and maxwell gpu?
<goddard> do you ask about snappy packages here?
<bazhang> #snappy goddard
<Monona> I'm trying to connect to a database using MySQL Workbench and I get this error:  http://pastebin.com/TBJR62ag  Am new to MySQL and databases, so any help appreciated.
<chasinglogic> Monona: can you show me the output of netstat -tulpn
<Monona> chasinglogic: http://pastebin.com/cFmTXa07
<antonio2> Hey everyone.  I'm having a hard time getting my laptop to load.  I think it's the latest version of Ubuntu.  It loads till the purple Ubuntu loading screen...then it goes blank. Here's a video I just recorded. https://youtu.be/-6hvcafJivY
<chasinglogic> Monona looks like mysql isn't running are you on 16.04?
<Monona> chasinglogic: 14.04
<KeithWeisshar> do i need ubuntu 16.04.1 to prevent flickering on skylake during live session?
<chasinglogic> Monona ok they run this: sudo service mysql start
<chasinglogic> then*
<Monona> chasinglogic: I get "start: Job is already running: mysql"
<chasinglogic> antonio2: try using esc to get the grub menu and loading the older kernel or recovery mode
<KeithWeisshar> do i need a new iso for llvmpipe bug on skylake cpu?
<chasinglogic> Monona then it's using a unix socket and not the port. give me a moment to figure out how to fix that config
<chasinglogic> antonio2: if none of that works esc will stop the plymouth display and give you the systemd output which could provide additional info
<chasinglogic> (plymouth is the Ubuntu logo with the dots you see while booting)
<antonio2> Chasinglogic: it got me to the menu...trying a normal resume now
<chasinglogic> Monona https://dev.mysql.com/doc/workbench/en/wb-mysql-connections-methods-socket.html
<chasinglogic> ^ That should get you going with workbench using the unix socket
<ningu> can I install ubuntu server on a machine where I have root access to it via netboot, but can't boot into the installer?
<Guest90834> some idiot told me to use sudo rm -R /tmp/. I know shouldn't have listend to him. Is there a way to fix it?
<Ben64> Guest90834: reboot
<Monona> chasinglogic: Great, that seems to work.  What's the difference between using a socket and the port?
<Guest90834> how do I restore my tmp folder?
<Guest90834> Ben64: I did reboot it gives me an error: call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full) check your installation :(
<Guest90834> the guy lied and i didn't know better
<Ben64> what gives you the error
<Guest90834> logging in
<Guest90834> when I try to log in it gives me the error in a little window in the upper right corner
<Ben64> use recovery mode or a console to do "sudo mkdir /tmp"
<Guest90834> Ben64: I tried to recreate but it doesn't fix it
<Ben64> did you create the directory
<Guest90834> I used sudo rm -R /tmp/
<Guest90834> went into tty and typed mkdir /tmp
<antonio2> Chasinglogic: I'm now at the recovery menu. What should I try?  Resume normal didn't work.
<chasinglogic> Monona a unix socket is essentially a file that can "simulate" (for lack of a better word) network communication, it's only available locally. A port can be used over a network
<chasinglogic> antonio2 an older kernel didn't work?
<Ben64> Guest90834: and... did it make the directory
<Monona> chasinglogic: Got it, thanks.  I'm going to be using this locally, so that's cool.
<Guest90834> Ben64: yes it did
<Ben64> Guest90834: now reboot
<Guest90834> Ben64: It did. I see the /tmp folder but it still gives me the same error
<Guest90834> check installation
<Ben64> then its not a problem with /tmp
<Guest90834> when I try to log in. I'm on a second pc now
<Ben64> for fun, what is the output of "ls -ld /tmp"
<Guest90834> call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full) check your installation
<antonio2> Chasinglogic: should I try using an older kernel?
<chasinglogic> antonio2 if it's available
<chasinglogic> that's just my first guess but if you ran updates and it stopped like you said in your video that's my gut reatcion
<Guest90834> Ben64: still there can you help or not?
<Guest90834> Ben64: drwxr-xr-x-4 root root 4096 "date" /tmp
<Ben64> Guest90834: depends if you post what i asked for
<Guest90834> I had to write it down first sorry
<khizar> hi
<Ben64> sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<Guest90834> ok wait
<Guest90834> pls
<khizar> how to install softether client in ubuntu
<Guest90834> ok i'm restarting now
<Guest90834> hoping
<antonio2> Chasinglogic: it should be available with the options for recovery, right?
<chasinglogic> yeah
<chasinglogic> if you don't see one then your kernel didn't get upgraded so it's not that
<khizar> how to install softether client in ubuntu plz tell me
<Guest90834> Ben64: thank you you are a god. it worked. you saved my day. at least one good person out there. the other person lied to me
<rypervenche> Guest90834: You should do: sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Ben64> Guest90834: be more careful with sudo
<antonio2> Chasinglogic: 87-generic, 86-generic, etc?
<rypervenche> Guest90834: Do that now. No need to restart.
<Guest90834> why now 1777?
<rypervenche> Guest90834: It puts the sticky bit back on /tmp
<Guest90834> i did sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<chasinglogic> Yeah it will be beneath the default option and before the recovery options
<salohost> Hello, guys. Is it safe to install random deb package if i do not plan to run it as root?
<rypervenche> Guest90834: The sticky bit doesn't let other users delete your files. It's set that way on all distros.
<Guest90834> okay the same thing as before just with 1777?
<rypervenche> Yep.
<Guest90834> i'll be more careful with sudo
<Ben64> especially with recursive and deleting stuff
<Guest90834> okay I did this now. I better do a restart
<rypervenche> Guest90834: No need to restart after the second command.
<Guest90834> rypervenche: I still want to see just for me
<rypervenche> All righty.
<Guest90834> okay I believed him cuz it's just the /tmp you know temporary folder. and I thought it would be recreated
<Guest90834> but thx guys. he just wanted to ruin my day and have a good laughter out of it
<rypervenche> Guest90834: Nope, but it's just a normal folder with 1777 permissions on it, usually. Sometimes it's in RAM.
<Ben64> maybe he said /tmp/*
<rypervenche> Guest90834: Yeah, he could have just been mistaken.
<Ben64> still weird to do
<Guest90834> Ben64: No I asked how to unblock a person from skype. and i was already wondering why something like this would end up there. well I was naiv
<Monona> I don't seem to have access to the import wizard in MySQL workbench.
<Guest90834> But you guys saved me thx so much. will be more sceptical about sudo commands in the future
<Guest90834> I owe you one
<antonio2> Chasinglogic: which one should I choose?  http://imgur.com/DnnpndE
<antonio2> Whoops..wrong picture
<chasinglogic> antonio2 lol
<m5w> guest-VcEFUS: So, I tried installing the nvidia driver with Additional Drivers, and I installed bumblebee* nvidia-prime. Fortunately, I can suspend and logout with no issues. However, whenever I try to use optirun, I get the message that it can't access secondary GPU. I looked on the wiki, and it said to add a BusID line to the xorg.conf.nvidia, but the line was already present with the correct value
<m5w> ("PCI:04:00:0")
<m5w> but hey, better than X crashing all the time...
<antonio2> Chasinglogic: here http://i.imgur.com/P0cZ8AT.jpg
<chasinglogic> 3rd one down 3.13.0-86-generic
<KeithWeisshar> why is system76 selling pc with ubuntu 16.04.1 even though the .1 release is not released yet
<chasinglogic> antonio2
<KeithWeisshar> why is system76 advertising ubuntu 16.04.1 lts even though the .1 is not released until tomorrow?
<antonio2> Chasinglogic what's up?
<chasinglogic> antonio2: 3rd one down 3.13.0-86-generic
<chasinglogic> sorry my brain is shutting down
<chasinglogic> it's getting late here
<antonio2> Haha
<antonio2> I've tried that one.  Does the same thing.  Goes to the Ubuntu purple screen...with the 5 "status" lights...and then nothing.
<chasinglogic> try the 85 one then just to satisfy my sick curiosity then, and if that doesn't work then I'm wrong and I'll need the systemd output
<antonio2> There is no 85 one.  87 86 79
<virtuosoj> Any gtk themes that are particularly well integrated to Unity? 16.04
<chasinglogic> antonio2 79 then
<BlueProtoman> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04, with an Intel HD Graphics 5000 and a nVidia GeForce 520M tied together with Optimus.  How do I ensure that my nVidia chip is being used?
<chasinglogic> virtuosoj numix almost always looks good
<chasinglogic> BlueProtoman https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee <- this will have the info you need. I unfortunately don't know a ton about it since I've never used it myself
<ibrumfield> BlueProtoman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<antonio2> Chasinglogic nothing.
<chasinglogic> sad panda is sad
<antonio2> Yes...sad panda
<chasinglogic> antonio2 boot the original then (the top one) and get the systemd output (you can do this by pressing esc after getting past the grub menu) if you record a video of it that would be optimal. Unfortunately it's past my bedtime so I won't be able to look at it tonight
<antonio2> Doing it right now
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use Bumblebee on Ubuntu 16.04, with a nVidia GeForce 520M and Intel HD 5000, but when I run "optirun glxinfo" I get the error "Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver".  Any tips?
<Guy1524> BlueProtoman: I know this is stupid, but are you sure you have the driver installed
<BlueProtoman> Guy1524: 99% sure, but just to be safe how can I check?
<Guy1524> apt search nvidia-*
<Guy1524> and see if any are installed
<Guy1524> or see if you have the nvidia xserver settings application
<Guy1524> that usually comes w/ the drivers
<Guy1524> or go into additional drivers gui and see if you have them installed there
<BlueProtoman> Guy1524: Yes, I have it.
<Guy1524> ok, well im not sure whats wrong then ):
<antonio22> Chasinglogic: here you go for later https://youtu.be/foANSNKwi9w
<Guest90896> well I actually wanted to know were do I unblock people on skype? on linux skype
<Guest90896> if there is a way to unblock them I know you can do it on windows. but they are 2 different skype's
<Guest90896> I cannot find the option to do this
<antonio22> I can't seem to get ubuntu to load up to the desktop.  It stops at the Plymouth screen.  Here is the systemd output.   https://youtu.be/foANSNKwi9w
<chasinglogic> antonio2 you're on 14.04 so it's SysV init (my fault I thought you were on 16.04 for some reason) based on what I saw it's boiled down to X11 not starting right, when it gets to the black screen try pressing ctrl+alt+F(try a couple of the Fkeys) and see if you get a text log in prompt, if not then you'll need a Live CD to troubleshoot further. Ok I'm for real gone this time.
<antonio222> Thanks :)
<antonio222> Can anyone help where Chasinglogic left off?
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Without me having to read heaps up in the logs, what is the issue you're having, mate?
<antonio222> Yankdownunder ubuntu loads to the purple screen...then goes black
<antonio222> Yankdownunder: this is my message earlier with a screen shot of the systemd output
<antonio222> (antonio22) I can't seem to get ubuntu to load up to the desktop.  It stops at the Plymouth screen.  Here is the systemd output.   https://youtu.be/foANSNKwi9w
<antonio222> This was chasinglogics last reply to me " (chasinglogic) antonio2 you're on 14.04 so it's SysV init (my fault I thought you were on 16.04 for some reason) based on what I saw it's boiled down to X11 not starting right, when it gets to the black screen try pressing ctrl+alt+F(try a couple of the Fkeys) and see if you get a text log in prompt, if not then you'll need a Live CD to troubleshoot further. Ok I'm for real gone this tim
<EvilEpoch> Greetings to all, I am The EvilEpoch
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: What was installed/updated/changed since you last booted properly?
<Guest90896> antonio222: :(
<EvilEpoch> The EvilEpoch wants to know if there is a tool which lets me split my screen? The EvilEpoch has a widescreen display and a tool exists under windows provided by LG but none for the Linux
<bayman> how do i check all services enabled to start automatically at boot on 16.04?
<antonio222> Yankdownunder: I don't think anything was installed.  Work fine yesterday.  Broken today.
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Something to consider - this being a laptop - have you thought to go through all of the BIOS settings - just to make sure that the CMOS/BIOS settings are not corrupt - sometimes batteries (CMOS batteries) tend to freak things out when they're dying...and as well, is there anything plugged in whilst you're booting that should not be plugged in?
<madsa> bayman, you can look in /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants
<madsa> anything symlinked there will start on boot
<madsa> there's probably a better way though...
<antonio222> Yankdownunder: nada
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Therefore, firstly, power off the machine, and carefully look through your BIOS. Secondly, when you boot up, hit "Esc" so that you see the initial Ubuntu boot menu...see if you're booting into the correct kernel...thirdly, if things continue to "hose up", then there is a rescue that can be done, eh? Hmm.
<antonio222> Argh
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Patience and process.
<ubuntulala> is there a way to put the desktop install into text mode like the server installer so i can partition my software raid properly?
<antonio222> Yankdownunder how can I check in bios for cmos errors?
<YankDownUnder> ubuntulala: Why not use the LiveUSB to do the partitioning, and then do the installation after that - or, as well, during the installation you're given the option to manually partition drives...hmm?
<ubuntulala> i can't see a way to set up software raid with LiveUSB
<ubuntulala> when you install server in manual mode it gives the raid option, i don't see that anywhere in desktop install
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Mate, I don't know your machine - YOU should know your machine - check all the settings - make sure they're proper - when you're happy with that, obviously, save the settings and test booting into your system If that fails, then reboot, and hit "Esc" so that you see the actual Ubuntu boot menu (grub2) - and make sure you're booting into the right kernel...
<ubuntulala> the desktop manual mode is crippled, it doesn't have the raid option
<ubuntulala> maybe i just have to install server and add desktop manually
<antonio222> Yankdownunder how can I make sure its loading the right kernel?
<antonio222> The one at the top is 3.13.0-7-87-generic
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: If anything, there would be several different kernel versions listed.
<YankDownUnder> 3.13? Mmm...
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: So you've tried booting again and it did the same - it hung - or are you going to try that now?
<cburke_> hey ! i have an emulator that outputs video
<cburke_> and i want to pick said video back up
<cburke_> preferably in python. what's the straightforward way to do this?
<cygnux> het
<cygnux> hey
<cburke_> it outputs right to an avi file. should i repeatedly read it and check for new frames?
<cburke_> if this is not the place for such a question, sorry, where is?
<YankDownUnder> cburke_: Patience.
<bayman> how to see all apt packages installed?
<antonio222> Yankdownunder222 IV
<cburke_> YankDownUnder, OK
<antonio222> Yankdownunder I've tried numerous ones from that screen.  None are working. Chasinglogic said it looks like x11 isn't starting up properly
<madsa> bayman, run dpkg -l
<cburke_> YankDownUnder, I do not know IRC etiquette. Last time I was on an IRC channel I trolled until I was b&
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: If "X" is not starting properly, try this...let the system boot to where it appears to be "hung"...then hit "CTRL+ALT+F1" - see if that takes you to a console login...hmm?
<bayman> how to check available packages from my distro?
<antonio222> It does take me to a text login.  Tried that earlier
<YankDownUnder> cburke_: The "idea" is to state  your issue, then, well, wait.
<cburke_> YankDownUnder, OK, what am I waiting for? Is there a 'bump' on irc?
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Right...so it DOES take you to a text...right...well, what would be the presumably best thing to do then - is to "login" at the console...can you do that now?
<antonio222> Yankdownunder: here's what happens https://youtu.be/aF_j4f5eT28
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: ARgh...I don't want to watch videos, bro...I *am* taking the time to try to help...please, just login if you can, hmm?
<antonio222> How do I login?
<antonio222> With my ubuntu login?
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: When you're at the "console" login, yes, your Ubuntu login stuff...
<antonio222> Telling me login is incorrect.  I haven't changed my password in 2 years
<cburke_> antonio222, is there a prompt that lets you log in or is it just spamming that message about disks over and over?
<cburke_> antonio222, audio quality is very difficult to hear what you're saying, btw
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: And you're using your proper username, proper password, hmm?
<antonio222> If I hit enter it goes to Pam-laptop login:
<antonio222> If I don't type for a while they asking for cache data failed message pops up
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: The system requires a username and a password. Unless you know the "root" login password...
<antonio222> My account is the main account.  I use my password anytime I need to use sudo in terminal
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Read through this, please: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<hasegawa> ny２０００２０２０２
<antonio222> Yankdownunder doing that now
<antonio222> Yankdownunder: went through all of that.  What was that suppose
<antonio222> To do*
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: To rescue your system - which, I would have assume, after reading, you would have tried...hmm...
<antonio222> I've already gone I to
<antonio222> I've already gone into recovery mode...nit sure what to do
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Ok, you're not really telling me heaps...I am blind, so if you don't tell me exactly what you're doing, or where you're at, I can't really "see". Hmm. So, that being said, please do tell...
<antonio222> Im in the recovery mode...rescue, clean, dip, etc.
<antonio222> Where do I need to go from here?
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: are those commands, or choices?
<antonio222> Choices
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Choose rescue.
<antonio222> Damn...I meant resume...not rescue...eyes suck now
<antonio222> Resume, clean, dip, failsafex, Fuck, grub, network
<antonio222> Root and system summary
<YankDownUnder> fsck
<antonio222> K
<antonio222> .2% non contiguous...35605717/37475840 blocks....
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Let it run. Go make a coffee/tea/drink...
<antonio222> It already finished...didn't say anything
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Did you have to type in the command, or did it run the command for you...?
<antonio222> It ran it for me
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Right. Now try "failsafe"
<antonio222> "Running in low graphics mode...your screen, gfx card and input device settings could not be detected properly.  You will need to configure these yourself..."
<YankDownUnder> Doesn't matter - just get logged in...most important...
<antonio222> 4 options...run in low gfx for just this one session...reconfigure graphics...troubleshoot the error...exit to console login...
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Do you know what graphics driver you use? If so, then do the "reconfigure graphics", hmm...
<antonio222> Wtf!  It won't let me change the options
<YankDownUnder> Then just continue in low graphics mode...get to the desktop.
<antonio222> Trying that...thanks so far
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: You're welcome...
<antonio222> Just saying stand by while the display starts...
<antonio222> If I click on ok it takes me back to the recovery menu
<delta__> hi
<delta__> ...
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: So we can deduce at least two things from this - right now - your "display manager" - i.e., "lightdm" is malfunctioning - and your graphics drivers are malfunctioning...that much we know right now...
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: So, what would be the best thing to do is to get back to the recovery console...hmm?
<antonio222> Argh
<antonio222> The only option is troubleshoot
<antonio222> Yankdownunder Im completely at a loss for what i can do next
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Are you back at the console?
<antonio222> Yep
<YankDownUnder> can you type: "apt-get update" and tell me what happens?
<antonio222> Should I drop to root shell prompt?
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Yes.
<antonio222> Trying to enable networking
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Right...so do your networking stuff...then repeat...
<antonio222> <Warn> couldn't find support for device at Sys/devices/pci etc etc...
<antonio222> Not supoorted by any plugin
<antonio222> Yankdownunder
<antonio222> Yankdownunder (antonio222) <Warn> couldn't find support for device at Sys/devices/pci etc etc... (antonio222) Not supoorted by any plugin
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Lovely. Right oh. This is turning into something painful. And you're absolutely sure that NOTHING was changed in between the time it worked last, and the time you encountered this error...?
<antonio222> Nope.  My gf turned it off last night like normal.
<antonio222> She never installs shut
<antonio222> Shit*
<ahrc333ff> This is usually when my desire to learn how to fix something is outweighed by my impatience and reinstall. ^_^ lol
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Right. Well, since you've done an "fsck" on the system, please, let's try this. Power the machine off. OFF. For at least 15 seconds. Power the machine on again. Proceed as though it was going to "act normal", hmm? Let's see if the "fsck" actually did anytihng - sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't...
<antonio222> Nada :(
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: So it's just sitting there, right? Just at the point of hanging, right?
<antonio222> Yep
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Hit "CTRL+ALT+F1" - and try to login, please.
<antonio222> My laptop name is Pam-laptop.  When it says login: do I type that?
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: You don't know the username? That's not good...
<antonio222> Hahahaha
<antonio222> Im in root now
<ahrc333ff> The username can be found. The password on the other hand... if you don't know the username, hard to know the password. lol
<antonio222> Im at Pam@pam-laptop:~$
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Right - so you're logged in as root...
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: SO, please type: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt autoremove && apt autoclean
<antonio222> Do I need a connection?
<ahrc333ff> Those are commands that require internet connection.
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Are you  asking, or are you doing?
<antonio222> I have no connection.  Im in root.
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Lack of communication increases the amount of energy necessary to accomplish a simple task.
<ahrc333ff> is it physically connected to a network?
<antonio222> Yes its connected via etherner
<ahrc333ff> ping -c 2 google.com
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: Yes...ping something...
<ahrc333ff> then you have a connectoin
<ahrc333ff> echo "Testing" || nc termbin.com 9999
<antonio222> Haha...wasn't fully plugged in
<ahrc333ff> 7 layer OSI model starts with the plug :)
<antonio222> It updated most of them
<antonio222> Should I try restarting now?
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: ARe all the updates done? Everything is done? Yes?
<antonio222> Methinks
<ahrc333ff> if you did hte apt-get update and lots of lines went by without giving errors, it should be. lol
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: If it all appears DONE, what you can type is merely "reboot" -> when that's done, let's see how far it gets...
<antonio222> Fingers crossed
<antonio222> I think its working...
<antonio222> Yeah!
<antonio222> Thanks so much
<antonio222> Oh damn...only 19.7mb of free space...haha
<ahrc333ff> 19.7 mb of free space? haha. that might cause problems.
<cfhowlett> ahrc333ff, have you removed old kernels?
<antonio222> Haha...no kidding
<ahrc333ff> cfhowlett: thx, but antonio222 is the one having the trouble. i was just commenting :)
<cfhowlett> ahrc333ff, ah!  sorry. mis-nicked you there.
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: If it all works, then you're all set, you're a hero to your girlfriend - and you can buy me 1 litre of quality coconut water. Hmm.
<abhinav> hi
<antonio222> Buahahahahaha
<cfhowlett> antonio222, remove older kernels??
<antonio222> You Dont want coconut water from here...its shipped in from Vietnam ;)
<abhinav> hi
<YankDownUnder> antonio222: as long as I don't have to leave the house, I don't care where it's from, really.
<abhinav> why all unity scopes / lenses want to connec to Internet?
<YankDownUnder> abhinav: Because they're based on "web" applications.
<cfhowlett> abhinav, because you authorized it.  turn it off.
<YankDownUnder> Right oh...since there ain't no coconut water, it's coffee time. Have a lovely arvo, antonio222
<abhinav> cfhowlett: thats too much NSA like talking. I did not authorize any of my apps to connect to internet except firefox and irssi.
<abhinav> YankDownUnder: Please explain how is Shotwell a web application
<abhinav> and others in that list
<cfhowlett> abhinav, actually, if you check your system settings, you will find that you, in fact, authorized internet access of scopes.  the cure?  1.  go back to system privacy settings and disable  or 2. do not use unity.  installing an alternate desktop environment without scopes is so easy a caveman could do it.
<neil_> I installed the 'mate-desktop' but I don't get a graphical login... how do I fix that?
<cfhowlett> neil_, how exactly did you install the mate-desktop?
<cfhowlett> !mate > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<abhinav> cfhowlett: thats too much NSA like talking. I did not authorize any of my apps to connect to internet except firefox and irssi.
<abhinav> YankDownUnder: Please explain how is Shotwell a web application
<cfhowlett> abhinav, actually, if you check your system settings, you will find that you, in fact, authorized internet access of scopes.  the cure?  1.  go back to system privacy settings and disable  or 2. do not use unity.  installing an alternate desktop environment without scopes is so easy a caveman could do it.
<abhinav> cfhowlett: how will caveman install it without electricity and internet?
<abhinav> cfhowlett: all these are default settings. not done by me.
<cfhowlett> abhinav, see the cure?  try the cure.
<neil_> cfhowlett, I installed by ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate/ubuntu and installed it on a basic server installation.
<cfhowlett> neil_, what version of ubuntu do you hav?
<neil_> cfhowlett, 16.04
<cfhowlett> neil_, huh.
<bizolos> Hi there. Does someone know how to downgrade Mysql server to 5.5 on Ubuntu Xenial?
<cfhowlett> bizolos, might ask #ubuntuserver channel
<bizolos> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> neil_, the mate wiki doesn't show install instructions for 16.04 --- not certain that the install method you used is the best practice.
<YankDownUnder> neil_: After the installation, did you try simply "startx" ?
<neil_> YankDownUnder, yes I did... nothing happened
<YankDownUnder> neil_: Ok...did you install a "display manager" yet? Like LightDM or SDDM or anything else?
<neil_> YankDownUnder, not explicately... I was wondering if I needed to do that.
<YankDownUnder> neil_: Yersh...a good thing to do...
<YankDownUnder> neil_: apt-get install lightdm
<neil_> YankDownUnder, that sure wants to install a lot of extras
<cfhowlett> neil_, you might prefer the ubuntu-mate-core   only rather than the full desktop package
<neil_> cfhowlett, ok ... I might have to restart the installation.. I will see.
<slingamn> when does 16.04.1 come out?
<YankDownUnder> slingamn: Er...today.
<slingamn> do you know what time? i'm wondering if i can start the LTS upgrade process now
<YankDownUnder> slingamn: I'm in Australia. No - I have no idea what time - however, it has been suggested that if you've already been daily updating, it's a done deal...but that doesn't help you, does it? As such is the statistics of the situation, if you wait 24 to 36 hours, well, you should have no issues...but that's all your choice, your option.
<slingamn> legit, thanks
<YankDownUnder> slingamn: All good.
<indie__> any suggestion on xml editor
<indie__> any one on
<YankDownUnder> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/xmlcopyeditor/
<somali> hello anybody there?
<somali> o no,why are you do'not speak
<somali> come on , i want to talk to someone
<Ben64> this is the support channel
<cfhowlett> somali, ask your ubuntu questions
<xdxd> what can i help ?
<somali> no question ,just for testing^_^
<somali> thank you
<cfhowlett> somali, please stop.  test elsewhere
<cfhowlett> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<cfhowlett> !testing | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<somali>   ok  this is my first time to use mate ,i just try everything.
<somali> sorry for testing
<cfhowlett> somali, welcome to ubuntu.  no worries.
<cfhowlett> somali, there actually is a more general chat channel at #ubuntu-offtopic
<somali> it is make me happy to use mate , i only have a quetion ,  can i make it on my real pc
<cfhowlett> somali, errr. how are you using it now if not on PC?
<somali> my english is not so well ,you konw ,i play it on virtual machine.
<cfhowlett> somali, nice!
<cfhowlett> somali, how much RAM memory do you have??
<somali> :)
<somali> 8G
<cfhowlett> mate should be quite happy with 8gb
<urand0m> how do i get php7 in my repos?
<orlock> RAM memory?
 * orlock twitches
<somali> what i warrid about is the support of drivers,i scared that if i work mate on my real machine there will be no run where
<somali> not be running well
<cfhowlett> somali, what drivers worry you?
<cfhowlett> that is, what are your system specs?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/how-to/official-stock-firmware-update-odin-t3335065
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am following this
<somali> graphic card
<ToAruShiroiNeko> woops wrong place
<somali> it can support it well ?
<cfhowlett> somali, intel GPU is well supported, Nvidia pretty good, AMD improving.  easy test for you: create an ubuntu USB and boot it to test things.
<somali> yeah ,i
<somali> know it,thank you very much
<somali> you nice man
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Dead_Office> Hi, I receive an odp template for LibreOffice from the CEO of the company that I work on. I have been trying to enable spellcheck on this particular template but I couldn't. Can I anyone help me with that ?
<Dead_Office> received *
<cfhowlett> Dead_Office, check with the libreoffice team for that kind of specific issue
<Dead_Office> Thanks will do
<frudo> hi
<frudo> recently i faced issu regarding disk space and df -h says disk is full but when i identify its not ..
<orlock> frudo: how much is left? also, try df -i
<cfhowlett> frudo, df -h | pastebinit here please
<frudo> http://pastebin.com/4bYWPVv3
<frudo> df -i shows here "/dev/xvda1      524288 64011  460277   13% /"
<cfhowlett> frudo, line 5  100%
<frudo> yes
<frudo> cfhowlett: you can also 3) number du -sh /*
<cfhowlett> frudo, what were you doing to trigger "out of space" error?
<frudo> still hanged..
<cfhowlett> frudo, have you cleaned out old kernels?
<Triffid_Hunter> frudo: what's "identify" ?
<frudo> no i didn't do anything after launch this mahchine
<Triffid_Hunter> frudo: why is your root partition only 8GB? seems rather skinny..
<frudo> yeh i know but data not stored in /
<cfhowlett> frudo, just for fun: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Triffid_Hunter> frudo: base operating system can easily exceed 8GB when you've got graphical stuff installed
<frudo> this ubuntu server can't access gui mode
<cfhowlett> it's a server.  servers don't need gui!  (strokes neckbeard sagely ...)
<EriC^^> frudo: try also du -sh /var/log
<ugur> Hi I created a new user but I cannot connect over ssh using that account. It says Permission Denied (Public Key)
<Triffid_Hunter> frudo: sudo du -csxh /* and start finding what's eating all your space
<EriC^^> ugur: you don't get a password prompt?
<ugur> No
<EriC^^> ugur: put your ssh public key in his ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<frudo> du -csxh /*
<frudo> ohh
<ugur> I don't want to use a public key but just plain password authentication
<mcphail> frudo: remember there may be around 10% of space reserved for root disaster recovery, and a finite number of inodes (so lots of tiny files can use them up whilst there is still physical space on the disk)
<ugur> I can connect using a key no problem there
<EriC^^> ugur: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EriC^^> put the passwordauthentication to yes
<frudo> i restart that machine its 5.6 gb avialable ..strange
<frudo> i the hell was stored
<falisergio> join #ubuntu-es
<EriC^^> ugur: then sudo service ssh restart
<EriC^^> frudo: maybe stuff was deleted from /tmp?
<frudo> i have another one also it seems like react ..
<ugur> Eric^^: Thanks it worked
<EriC^^> ugur: great, no problem
<frudo> guys : look this one http://pastebin.com/pViYnauJ
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what's the problem
<Industrial> Hi!
<Industrial> My font sizes outside of Unity are too large
<Industrial> http://i.imgur.com/GFAa4yg.png
<Industrial> It's the Chrome menu's
<Industrial> Also other apps do this
<DevAntoine> hi
<Industrial> Are there services I should run to fix the font sizes? Something to do with GTk settings?
<TardisTravler> hello
<Hoffman> hello
<Hoffman> how do I set the grub prefix with grub-install?  currently grub-install sets it to /boot/EFI/ubuntu/ instead of /boot/EFI/grub/
<frudo> i still not catch up which process eating disk space?
<frudo> http://pastebin.com/pViYnauJ
<frudo> after restart why it fixed..??
<frudo> and how
<ikonia> frudo: what are you talking about
<ikonia> frudo: I don't actually see a problem in your pastes,
<ugur> Hi I enabled password authentication for ssh but now public key authentication gives this error: "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<DevAntoine> I need help, I don't know what shortcut I just hit but now the entiere screen is zoomed on all application
<DevAntoine> when I move the cursor it moves the screen oO
<DevAntoine> I guess I can just reboot but I don't want too :D
<frudo> ikonia: really..so where used 5.4 GB
<ikonia> frudo: you've not stated a proble
<ikonia> frudo: you're just saying words, try to build a sentence that explains your problem
<frudo> ikonia: /mnt is mounted with another its not in root
<ikonia> frudo: so ?
<ikonia> frudo: you've got /mnt on a seperate device....what's the problem
<toni1> Hello, I have a pretty severe problem. For a while now, I've been having trouble installing packages, and there are certain packages (libreoffice e.g.) that I can't get to work at all.
<toni1> So I decided to try reinstalling all my packages.
<toni1> Problem is, I can't reinstall debconf, and it tells me that the package is in a bad way
<ikonia> why are you re-installing all your packages
<ikonia> thats never going to work
<ikonia> just fix the packages that are broken/causing conflict (no doubt from a PPA)
<frudo> ikonia: if some reason root disk full but not to identify its serious problem...
<toni1> the problem is, whenever I try installing a package, it tells me it canÄt be configured. I then have to manually remove the scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info and then redo the install
<toni1> which worked for most packages, but not for all
<ikonia> toni1: so the package logs will normally show you why it can't be configured
<Guido1> I'm looking for an dublicate finder for ubuntu which allows me to select folders to search in and delete all found files with one click. any sugestions?
<ikonia> frudo: /dev/xvda1                 7.8G  5.4G  2.0G  74% / root is not full
<frudo> ikonia: i know it happened with me last night .. its was full..after restart its showing free space 5.4 GB..
<ikonia> frudo: this is AWS isn't it
<toni1> ikonia: how do I access the package logs?
<ikonia> toni1: in /var/log
<frudo> ikonia: yes its aws machine
<ikonia> frudo: what image
<frudo> ubuntu
<ikonia> frudo: which one
<ikonia> frudo: exactly which ami
<frudo> ikonia: its based on hvm and Root Device Type
<frudo> ebs
<ikonia> thats not what I asked
<TardisTravler> hello
<TardisTravler> ;-)
<TardisTravler> :-)
<toni1> ikonia: I don't see a log for debconf, e.g. There's a dpkg log that I looked at, but it only says "status half-configured debconf:all 1.5.58ubuntu1"
<urand0m> how do i get php7 into the ubuntu repos?
<frudo> ikonia: so i had created ubuntu 14.4 machine and than make AMI...and instance launching from.
<frudo> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<ikonia> toni1: it should show you in the dpkg log why it's failing to configure it
<ikonia> frudo: so it's your own personal ami
<frudo> ikonia: yes
<DevAntoine> when I move the cursor it moves the screen oO
<DevAntoine> is this some kind of zoom?
<DevAntoine> if so how do I revert it?
<ikonia> frudo: ok - I'm not supporting your personal AMI's
<frudo> ikonia: ;) hmmm
<toni1> ikonia: I went through todays log. Started out with me wanting to install sqlite, it literalle says: install... status half-installed libsqlite0:amd64 2.8.17-12fakesync [...] status triggers-pending man-db [..] trigproc man-db:amd64; startup packages configure; configure python3-uno; status half-configured python3-uno... etc."
<ikonia> toni1: ok, so manually issue a configure for it
<ikonia> see what it says
<bst1> I need some dictionary for stardict can anyone help
<toni1> ikonia: debconf: "Package is in a very bad, inconsisten state. You should reinstall before trying to configure"
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I configure bash so that when I type something like "ls " and hit the "arrow up"-key it goes back to the last occasion I used that particular command? Unfortunately I don't know what the function is called so I don't know what to look for on the web.
<\9> Mrokii: you can do that with ctrl+r
<geirha> you bind up and down to history-search-backward and history-search-forward, respectively
<ikonia> toni1: and what happens when you try to remove it
<Mrokii> geirha: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<EriC^^> Mrokii: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59846/bash-history-search-partial-up-arrow
<vlt> I know that behaviour from zsh. Maybe you can find the name reading about it there. In bash I use Ctrl+r but that matches not only from the beginning of the command.
<vlt> Mrokii: ^
<Mrokii> EriC^^: Thank you, sounds good.
<Mrokii> Thanks guys for the suggestions.
<toni1> ikonia: "Some packages could not be installed. This could mean that you have requested an impossible situation (or..) The following packages have non-fulfilled dependencies..."
<toni1> ikonia: E: Error: Stops through pkgProblemResolver: Resolve started; this could have been caused by packages that have been held back
<ikonia> toni1: ok - so you need to start working that through
<ikonia> what are the conflicting packages, what are the deps that can't be fullfilled, what package wants them
<toni1> ikonia: Sorry for the weird language, my system language is German, and I'm translating on the go. Really appreciate the help.
<ikonia> it's fine
<toni1> ikonia: should I try removing the dependencies?
<tombee> Hi, does anyone have any tips on how to figure out what is causing Ubuntu to crash?
<EriC^^> tombee: /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log
<EriC^^> tombee: ~/.xsession-errors
<tombee> Cool okay, thanks.
<EriC^^> np
<ikonia> toni1: no, remove the packages that depend on the missing/failed dependencies
<ikonia> toni1: I suspect this is because you've used PPA's
<toni1> ikonia: I tried this. It said "fontconfig depends on fontconfig-config", so I checked that fontconfig isn't essential and tried removing. But it returns an error code for debconf still: "status half-configured debconf:all 1.5.58ubuntu1"
<Seveas> debconf being half-configured sounds like a recipe for a lot of problems
<Seveas> toni1: please pastebin the output of: dpkg -l | grep '^.\?[A-Z]'
<Seveas> that'll show all packages that are in a broken state
<toni1> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/YJ0sxth8
<ikonia> toni1: I suspect you're reading the output wrong
<toni1> Seveas: It shows only debconf
<ikonia> how is debconf in a broken state.....
<Seveas> toni1: try apt-get install --reinstall debconf
<toni1> I'll pastebin the output of sudo apt-get --reintsall install debconf.
<toni1> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/84ft7s1m
<Seveas> ok, you royally screwed up your system
<toni1> Seveas: This is what I figured. You think reinstalling would be easier?
<Seveas> at this point: yes. Unless you manage to get python-minimal and python3-minimal installed in this state
<ikonia> I'd like to know how debconf got broke
<ikonia> what did you do that broke that
<toni1> Saveas: The weird thing is that it says both python-minimal and python3-minimal are already newest version.
<Seveas> ikonia: I've learned over the years that too much curiosity can be dangerous. I *don't* want to know what he did :) I got scared at:
<Seveas> [09:56] <       toni1> | Hello, I have a pretty severe problem. For a while now, I've been having trouble installing packages, and there are certain packages
<Seveas>                          (libreoffice e.g.) that I can't get to work at all.
<Seveas> [09:57] <       toni1> | So I decided to try reinstalling all my packages.
<Seveas> toni1: well, bits of them are missing. try reinstalling those packages
<ikonia> yeah, the "reinstall all my packages" is the bit I don't understand
<toni1> my system now tells me that it managed to configure debconf...
<Seveas> toni1: nice. Now apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and apt-get -F --fix-policy install
<Seveas> that should reinstall missing packages
<ugur> Hi I used mysql_secure_installation after installing mysql but now I cannot login with root password locally
<pa> when is the 16.04.1 iso going to appear online?
<Seveas> pa: when it's ready
<pa> Seveas, wasn't it supposed to be today?
<toni1> Seveas: it tells me that debconf does not have any data in /var/lib/dpkg/info/debconf.list
<Seveas> toni1: well, you said you were manually messing about with files in there. Maybe reinstalling debconf again will restore that file.
<Seveas> toni1: generally, when you mess about in /var/lib/dpkg/info, you will break things. Don't do it.
<toni1> Seveas: This was the solution on the German wiki, but duly noted. I figure reinstalling the system is less hastle than fixing it at this point. Thanks guys! Really appreciate the help!
<Seveas> toni1: well, that solution is pure rubbish :)
<toni1> I figured the wiki would be well maintained, but lesson learned!
<rigel_> [lubuntu] Dropbox daemon only has a black box with a forbidden sign on it in the panel. in Xubuntu this problem was solved by setting DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="" how do i solve this problem in lubuntu?
<rory> How can I create a user which can be used to create an SSH proxy, but is not allowed to actually log on and have a shell?
<NikogdaCM> so strong they shine
<NikogdaCM> bright white
<NikogdaCM> lol
<NikogdaCM> ...
<NikogdaCM> whoops old thread. Oy
<leroides> @search lindnord
<plsheeeelp> Hi
<plsheeeelp> Please help me my laptop wont boot, it hangs on the purple screen after I restarted it...
<vlt> rory: I think you can set /bin/false as their shell in /etc/passwd
<k1l> what did you do before the restart plsheeeelp ?
<plsheeeelp> kll: nothing just some programming for work, that was yesterday. Today I was going to work from home because I got a bit sick and it just wont boot now
<vlt> plsheeeelp: Mabye your BIOS enables SecureBoot somehow. Happened to me once when battery was dead.
<vlt> plsheeeelp: *enabled
<k1l> plsheeeelp: not installed anything? like video drivers or kernels or such? then boot without "quiet splash" and see where its stopping
<plsheeeelp> when I power on the laptop it goes into grub asking if i want to go ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu or system setup
<plsheeeelp> if I choose ubuntu it hangs on the purple splash screen
<plsheeeelp> well how do I turn off splash? I go into the root prompt
<k1l> press e there when highlighting the ubuntu line. then remove quiet and splash from the kernel line
<k1l> in grub you press e
<plsheeeelp> ok I did remove it
<plsheeeelp> then i press F10 to boot and it goes to the damn purple screen again ;(
<plsheeeelp> crap I'm a contractor I won't get paid for doing no work ;(
<k1l> are you sure you removed that from the kernel line? because removing splash qould have removed the purple screen
<plsheeeelp> there is this line that goes ... ro noprom\pt persistent quiet splash $vt_handoff
<plsheeeelp> i remove the quite splash so it is ro noprom\pt persistent $vt_handoff
<plsheeeelp> then press f10 to boot and it goes to the purple screen :P
<k1l> it needs to start with linux. there can be more lines including splash
<plsheeeelp> k1l: unfortunately there arent any
<plsheeeelp> k1l: any other ideas?
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> I don't know if there's a problem with the app or with the kernel
<plsheeeelp> maybe I should do something with the recovery mode or something
<psycho> plsheeeelp what linux distro are you trying to load
<plsheeeelp> ubuntu
<plsheeeelp> psycho: ubuntu
<drale2k> i have created a stick with ubuntu on so i can boot with it. Now i want to put a file (a ruby script) on it and have it avail in the OS when i boot but i don't know where to put it
<k1l> plsheeeelp: its hard to say what you should do. because you changed nothing and we cant get any clue what is going wrong.
<drale2k> when i put it just on the stick root it is not there after boot. I can't find the home dir etc on the stick
<psycho> plsheeelp,now you running livecd?
<plsheeeelp> psycho: no, its installed on the disk
<plsheeeelp> psycho: on the ssd
<psycho> but now from what OS you writing this? from another linux?
<plsheeeelp> psycho: from my macbook pro, but its a personal computer, and the one that died is my work one
<Felishia> helo
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a96e143532bb32f47ffb47b5eb453ca9
<alkisg> drale2k: when you boot with the stick, you can then access its root contents in the /isodevice folder
<psycho> plsheeelp, you must boot from ubuntu livecd, and see what happened with grub.cfg, its located in /boot/grub
<Desu> Felishia: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<drale2k> alkisg: ah thanks
<psycho> plsheeelp, because maybe you havent normally install ubuntu, without normal partitioning
<k1l> plsheeeelp: can you boot a live-usb/dvd on that machine? because its very hard to tell what to do wihtout any hint. i guess you did more to that machine than just reboot.
<psycho> plsheelp, in boot menu you havent many lines, its my linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-28-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=8db58864-219b-4613-874d-a792897b1433 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<plsheeeelp> nano /etc/default/grub
<plsheeeelp> i can open this file
<plsheeeelp> via recovery root prompt
<k1l> then remove quiet and splash there. then run "update-grub" and let the config renew
<plsheeeelp> k1l: here i see the line grub_cmdline_linux_default="quiet splash" i
<plsheeeelp> i replace quiet splash with text
<Felishia> git is not working on ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<k1l> plsheeeelp: no. dont replace it. erase it
<plsheeeelp> k1l: but i cant save the file, it says readonly file system
<psycho> plsheeelp, just remove quiet splash, than save file
<alkisg> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, allows for updating the cmdline with a text dialog, without editing files
<plsheeeelp> k1l: what do i do about that?
<k1l> plsheeeelp: yes, you need to remount it as rw
<plsheeeelp> k1l: can you please tell me how? I suck at this
<k1l> mount -o remount,rw /
<alkisg> select "enable networking" at the recovery dialog, it'll remount rw
<plsheeeelp> fuck yes it worked
<k1l> plsheeeelp: honestly: if you tell us what you did before the restart we could fix that more easily
<anonymous> how to install vpn for linux
<plsheeeelp> k1l: I was writing some scala code and comming to remote repo, nothing that should matter
<plsheeeelp> k1l: i ran update grub
<Guest97272> how to install vpn for linux
<plsheeeelp> k1l: anyway I belive I did not restart this computer for weeks maybe so ;P
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | Guest97272 start here
<ubottu> Guest97272 start here: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<psycho> guest97272 openvpn
<k1l> plsheeeelp: ...
<plsheeeelp> k1l: what do I do after update-grub?
<k1l> plsheeeelp: does an older kernel still work when selected in grub under advanced options
<plsheeeelp> k1l: sorry I'm not a devops :) Im a java/scala guy
<k1l> plsheeeelp: reboot
<energizer> I'm trying to get my pidgin IRC working correctly. Can you see *this* message?
<Guest97272> how to open vpn for linux
<alkisg> energizer: yup
<MonkeyDust> energizer  we see you
<energizer> perfect. thanks
<plsheeeelp> k1l: unfortunately it hangs on the purple screen again, this is a nightmare
<plsheeeelp> im still getting a blank purple screen :( I think there's no hope
<alkisg> plsheeeelp: what happened and caused that?
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: restart ;) and probably updates, though I did not migrate to a new version
<plsheeeelp> of ubuntu
<alkisg> plsheeeelp: did you remove any software before the restart?
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: no I did not
<alkisg> The easiest way to troubleshoot it now would be by booting with a live cd/usb stick
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: I've deleted the quiet splash and verified that its deleted(saved) but I still get the damn purple screen
<alkisg> plsheeeelp: you can press "e" in grub to delete it
<alkisg> In the grub menu
<alkisg> And then f10 to boot the modified entry
<k1l> plsheeeelp: did you try to boot an old entry for ubuntu with another kernel?
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: its already deleted there, but when i press f10 i still get the purple screen
<plsheeeelp> k1l: i did not
<rigel_> [lubuntu] Dropbox daemon only has a black box with a forbidden sign on it in the panel. in Xubuntu this problem was solved by setting DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="" how do i solve this problem in lubuntu?
<k1l> something is wrong if you still get the purple screen because if one removes quiet and splash there will be no purple screen. that is the point in removing those to entries
<plsheeeelp> k1l: which kernel should I try? any other than the default one?
<plsheeeelp> im going with 3.19.0-30-generic
<k1l> try the others if someone of them boots
<plsheeeelp> it says loading initial ramdisk
<plsheeeelp> will see how it goes, but im loosing hope ;(
<plsheeeelp> anyway im grateful for the help you guys provided
<plsheeeelp> well I think it froze on loading initial ramdisk ... _
 * alkisg suggests using a live cd/usb stick again...
<LibertyWeNeed> I had wine installed and I have since removed it through the synaptic package manager. How do I get rid of icons of programs that were installed with wine from the dashboard?
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: which distro shall I download?
<alkisg> LibertyWeNeed: the normal way to do it is to reinstall wine, then use its remove programs dialog to uninstall all the apps you've installed
<alkisg> plsheeeelp: whatever you like, i'm using ubuntu-mate myself
<LibertyWeNeed> I tried but it won't let me
<LibertyWeNeed> remove the programs i mean
<felicity_> any pine64 users out there?
<alkisg> What message does it show when it doesn't let you?
<MonkeyDust> felicity_  that's a yes/no question, better ask your real question
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: the download will take 25 mins
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: will you still be here? :)
<alkisg> plsheeeelp: not sure. don't you already have the cd with which you installed ubuntu?
<plsheeeelp> alkisg: that was well over a year ago
<felicity_> I want to know the best web browser for pine64
<MonkeyDust> !find pine64
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pine64&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<k1l> plsheeeelp: best is to get a live-usb. load that and look what the logs on the installed system say why the boot stopped.
<LibertyWeNeed> alkisg, no message just nothing happens when I click on modify/remove
<alkisg> LibertyWeNeed: the appropriate place to ask would be in #wine. Here's a hackish way to remove them: find .local .config -name '*wine*'
<alkisg> LibertyWeNeed: this only displays the files. You can then add "-delete" at the end to remove them.
<LibertyWeNeed> thanks
<jasondockers> is it possible to get the subpixel smoothing of TrueType in Ubuntu? I have mscorefonts installed.
<Triffid_Hunter> jasondockers: should be, I've have it on my (non-ubuntu) linux desktop for years
<jasondockers> I'm also using Monaco and Segeo UI, however they're quite ugly. There's no smoothing / anti-aliasing.
<Bloodhand> Hey guys can you help me ? I have a problem I can't install phpmyadmin because I get the same error every time ( "E: Unable to locate package phpmyadmin" )
<jasondockers> Triffid_Hunter, any idea how to go about it?
<MonkeyDust> Bloodhand  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> Bloodhand  it phpmyadmin sits in the universe repo, make sure you activated that repo
<GoScrewYourSelfU> Anyone have Ubuntu 16.04 with latest package updates and able to install Gnome from official repos? does anyone understand what I'm asking here?
<t-ask> HI, I have probelms with the Ubuntu Phone and video playback. Which is the right place to ask for help?
<MonkeyDust> GoScrewYourSelfU  better change your nick and ask your question more friendly
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Sorry Monkey, super annoyed right now, my bad.
<bazhang> !phone | t-ask
<ubottu> t-ask: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Anyone know how to get Gnome working on Ubuntu 16.04 with latest packages installed? Greeter broke, Unity wont stop can't switch to Gnome
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Trying to help a friend switch away from Unity
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> sorry not trying to be shitty on that
<bazhang> ILoveUbuntuYou2, do you mean gnome-shell or what
<Desu> ILoveUbuntuYou2: journalctl -b -u gdm
<bazhang> ILoveUbuntuYou2, no cursing here please
<Desu> or lightdm or whatever you use
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Sorry bazhang
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Tried lightdm tried gdm
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> looked up bugs and looks like its all broken?
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Can't choose DE from Ubuntu symbol after installing Gnome
<Bloodhand> MonkeyDust  Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ikonia> ILoveUbuntuYou2: explain the problem
<ikonia> ILoveUbuntuYou2: you're just saying unclear statements,
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Ok so here's the issue... brand new System76 system Oryx Pro
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Latest 16.04 packages
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> sudo apt-get install gnome gnome-shell
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> asks to switch DM
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> choose LightDM
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> reboot
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Broken Greeter
<ikonia> define broken greeter
<ikonia> saying "broken" helps no-one
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Can't choose DM
<ikonia> explain clearly
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> from ubuntu symbol
<ikonia> so is the greeter launching yes/no
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> when logging in background is black, had to use Gnome Tweak tool "show icon on desktop" to return background
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Greeter does not allow choice of DM
<ikonia> stop
<jasondockers> xfce is kind of hideous. is openbox still being developed?
<ikonia> answer the questions
<ikonia> is the greeter launching, yes/no
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> yes
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> greeter is launching
<ikonia> ILoveUbuntuYou2: is the greeter the greeter application you expected yes/no
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> can I preface this by saying that I'm a seasoned Gentoo and Arch user and a Technical Solutions Engineer...
<ikonia> ILoveUbuntuYou2: and yet you seem unable to clearly communicate a problem to the point where we have to use yes/no responses
<ikonia> ILoveUbuntuYou2: is the greeter the greeter application you expected yes/no
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> sorry for the attitude I was hoping to help my friend but it seems package versions or some crazy Ubuntu thing is just... I duno.. frustrating.
<jasondockers> ikonia, stop attacking him.
<ikonia> jasondockers: no-one is attacking him, I'm trying to get info
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> I used to run Ubuntu but kept having problems like this, brought back my Windows PTSD
<ikonia> ILoveUbuntuYou2: you keep talking - and not answering the questoins I'm asking
<ikonia> I will no longer attempt to help you
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> because you're trolling me :)
<ikonia> i'm not
<ikonia> I'm trying to get solid info
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> lol
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> so anyways... anyone have latest 16.04 and install Gnome?
<ikonia> I run gnome on 16.04 for compatability testing with other gnome releases on other distros
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> or KDE for that matter?
<Desu> ILoveUbuntuYou2: I would get the errors and fix the actual problem with the greeter first
<mcphail> ILoveUbuntuYou2: have you installed the ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapackage?
<Desu> ILoveUbuntuYou2: or switch to gdm
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> you want me to fix the Ubuntu problem?
<Triffid_Hunter> ILoveUbuntuYou2: heh I'm a gentoo user too, I find ubuntu rather frustrating as well..
 * joelio runs gnome fine - I use ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapackage
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> GDM displays a grey screen with nothing to do
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> I drop to TTY and restart GDM nothing... after literally 2 hours of journalctl -xe and debugging I end up with unintelligible issues that aren't just a simple fi
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> I'm guessing outdated packages?
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> ...
<ikonia> you're guessing wrong
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> well definitely outdated packages just whether or not that's the problem is undetermined :)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> they are not out dated
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> LOL
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> riiiiight
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> you should be
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> ok so I'm assuming no one here is successfully running Gnome on Ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> already told you "yes"
<joelio> I just said I awas
<joelio> yes
<ikonia> and there is the ubuntu-gnome release
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> ahhh that's right there's an ignore command lol
<Triffid_Hunter> ILoveUbuntuYou2: ubuntu always has outdated packages, in the name of 'stability'
<mcphail> ILoveUbuntuYou2: it sounds as if you have reached the bounds of your competence. If you want Ubuntu to configure gnome and greeter, run the ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapackage. If you feel you can configure it yourself, just install the gnome package
<ikonia> it's not outdated
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> mcphail: ... not trying to be rude or mean I'm just extremely frustrated... if the bounds of my competency are installing and configuring a Gentoo system or Arch from bare bones to full blown but I can't simply "sudo apt-get install gnome gnome-shell lightdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm && sudo systemctl enable lightdm" and it works then wtf is going on?
<joelio> I deployed it to over 100 desktops at old job - it degfinitely works
<joelio> if you use the metapackage too - even better
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> pardon the language... when you hide complexity and make choices for the user there are consequences and those consequences are... things not working
<joelio> or you could install the right pacakage
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> joelio: thank you for some good feedback, I will have him try the meta packages
<mcphail> ILoveUbuntuYou2: you have been given your solution. ubuntu is not arch or gentoo, and you should not expect it to behave the same way
<ikonia> being able to type "emerge" does mean you are skilled or experience
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> well its hard to tell what the "right" package is when everyone and there brother has an ubuntu forum with "the way to install Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 16.04" would prefer a single cohesive manual or set of instructions...
<ikonia> so the quicker that stops getting posted as bragging rights, the quicker you'll move forward
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> I don't expect it to behand like Arch or Gentoo I expect to install gnome via a package manager and it works :)
<joelio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-gnome-desktop is what you want
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> behave**
<rahtgaz> ILoveUbuntuYou2: don't mind the apologists, you are right. Ubuntu makes it hard to change the underlying DE and that's just a fact. HOwever, it does so for the good reasons. BUt in any case, that's that
<joelio> no, it really doesn't - just install the right metapackage and away you go
<mcphail> ILoveUbuntuYou2: ubuntu follows the "debian way", which predates arch and gentoo
<joelio> there are preseed multiselects that wrap up all that too
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> thank you rahtgaz I appreciate the sentimate. Feels my pain :)
<joelio> so you can easily install wheatever desktop
<joelio> it's not that hard, just use the right installer
<joelio> the live will just give you unity
<joelio> so either use alternate and install gnome, or use live and install gnome using the http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-gnome-desktop pacage
<joelio> easy
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> If I were physically with my friend (he's 3000 miles away and affraid of a terminal) I would just grab gnubuntu or ubuntu gnome or whichever and install it via USB and be done with it all
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> but in that event I would instead install Arch so he could have more choice and help him manage it.
<joelio> sure, well I've told you the easy way to do it
<ikonia> and yet you've just said he's scared of the terminal
<ikonia> ILoveUbuntuYou2: the quicker you stop this arch bragging nonsense and focus on giving info on your problem and working wiht people the better you'll be
<rahtgaz> if that was so easy, we wouldn't need lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate ubuntu-gnome, etc. But you know... it's always easy, until it breaks and you are left on irc channels trying to fix your easy installation. God, I hate easy advice
<ikonia> if you want to continue to use this arch is great stuff, do it in another channel
<mcphail> Can we consider this question closed and move on, without having a debate on packaging philosophy?
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> ubuntu-gnome-desktop package will be good yes? Is there a way to "switch" from one Ubuntu to another for instance from "Vanilla" to "Kubuntu". Is this the meta package you are refering to?
<ikonia> yes
<joelio> rahtgaz: those distros *are* the metapackages essentially.. just bundled up
<ikonia> it's just the desktop
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> I'm sorry mcphail I'll try to keep my questions more specific and un-opinionated. Frustration is just at a peak. My apologies.
<ikonia> kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-gnome-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Thank you joelio for being so helpful and "dealing" with my frustration. It is much appreciated.
<mcphail> ILoveUbuntuYou2: how it all works out for you
<christian_> Hi is it advisable to install Xfce 4.12 in Xubuntu 14.04.3?
<ikonia> christian_: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> christian_: is there a package for xfce 4.12 ?
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> I'm really refraining from what I want to say, this is another reason I'm so frustrated. Because I want to be that a-hole troll that bashes Ubuntu but it is "good" for the average user who doesn't want to switch out the "underlying" DE.
<christian_> I saw a tutorial in linuxscoop on how to install the latest stable 4.12
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> I swear I'm not normally like this :) Just when I start having my Windows PTSD all over again.
<ikonia> christian_: I advise you stay clear of that
<ikonia> christian_: I advise you to use the packages xubuntu provides for you
<christian_> ikonia_: would something happen if I install 4.12?
<ikonia> there is no promises it would work, be compatible and it certainly wouldn't be supported
<ikonia> christian_: use the packages provided by xubuntu
<EriC^^> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in xenial
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Christian, I'm assuming ikonia is trolling you but I wouldn't know because I ignored him. /ignore ikonia if you are being trolled too
<EriC^^> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.2 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 16 kB
<EriC^^> christian_: why don't you upgrade to 16.04?
<EriC^^> it has 4.12 by default
<mcphail> ILoveUbuntuYou2: please behave
<christian_> I have issues in the kernel 16.04 uses
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> what issues?
<christian_> yes I know its installed by default
<mcphail> ikonia: thanks
<christian_> in wine when I installed 16.04 there is something wrong when Im playing AOE3 and NFS MW(2005)
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> christian_: did you try a mainline kernel?
<christian_> so Im keeping linux kernel 3.19 installed in Xubuntu 14.04.3
<christian_> EriC^^_: Like the latest kernel?
<MonkeyDust> christian_  also: .4 is the latest 14.04
<EriC^^> !mainline | christian_ yes
<ubottu> christian_ yes: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<christian_> MonkeyDust_: Yes but it uses kernel 4.2 from Ubuntu Wily HWE... But still it causes ugly glitches in Wine when I play them said games
<Cisco3560-48PS-S> Hello, I am here to troll the channel.
<christian_> ubottu_: I dont know how to install them mainline kernel
<ubottu> christian_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> Welcome Cisco! troll away! :)
<ILoveUbuntuYou2> but only Ikonia
<Cisco3560-48PS-S> LOL
<HelpMePLZ> How install Minimal Ubuntu with OpenBox?
<christian_> EriC^^_:I would probably install 16.04.1 when it comes out
<JustLoveUbuntuOk> Hows everyone doing today/tonight/this-morning?
<EriC^^> christian_: these are the mainline kernels http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<christian_> EriC^^_: How do you install them? Are they in a certain repositry that they could be auto updated by the moderator/maintainer?
<EriC^^> christian_: you download the .deb files and install them using dpkg, they'll remain on the pc and the normal kernels keep getting updated too
<EriC^^> but you'll be using the one you installed, unless you keep manually updating, personally i'm using 4.6rc6 cause i had suspend issues with 16.04, haven't really upgraded it since the install and it's working good
<christian_> EriC^^_: And the kernel packages will then get synced with my repos right?
<EriC^^> synced?
<AlphaAndOmega> Is snappy available for desktop?
<EriC^^> there won't be conflicts
<EriC^^> christian_: you need to install the headers package though, it's very important for other software
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: ok I have got the liveusb
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: can you help please :)
<christian_> EriC^^_: Im reading the new release of graphics stack in Intel Linux page
<pleaseeheelp> Guys I'm getting a purple screen when booting my laptop
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: did you try booting with nomodeset?
<christian_> the probably fix the i965 bug that causes glitches in my wine games
<pleaseeheelp> no
<pleaseeheelp> how do i do that
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | pleaseeheelp
<ubottu> pleaseeheelp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pleaseeheelp> I tried disabling splash screen
<pleaseeheelp> but im still getting it
<christian_> EriC^^_: thanks sir
<EriC^^> christian_: no problem
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: after booting I choose ubuntu and the screen goes blank/purpleish
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: ubuntu hasn't been installed yet on the pc?
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: I've disabled the quiet splash and it still goes to that damn screen
<christian_> EriC^^_: Thats the only thing stopping me from upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 is the graphics glitches Im experiencing in wine
<pleaseeheelp> although it shouldnt
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: try adding "nomodeset" instead of quiet splash
<EriC^^> or try booting into recovery mode from advanced options and troubleshoot from there
<tomogui> Greetings everyone. I have a little problem here and wonder if you guys/girls might be able to help me.. I just recently installed ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop. I have a problem connecting with the Wi-Fi. When I try to connect to my network i get prompted to enter the key, but after that nothing happens and it won't connect. Can any of you help me out?
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: it has been installed, I was working on that laptop yesterday with no problem, but today after restarting it it doesnt work anyomre
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: it's probably a graphics issue
<EriC^^> did you update or do anything else?
<christian_> EriC^^_: I thought probably they removed the driver of intel 965q gpu in kernel 4.4
<AlphaAndOmega> Anyone have success using SDDM on Ubuntu?
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: I'm not sure I just installed the automatic update stuff
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: aside from that I didn't do anything that could have caused that, just some programming
<AlphaAndOmega> I haven't tried SDDM yet but I've used it before and liked it
<EriC^^> christian_: no idea about that
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: so should i try this NOMODESET?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: yeah
<EriC^^> christian_: newer kernel is worth a shot i guess, it's easy to install and if it doesn't work out just a matter of purging it
<AlphaAndOmega> So are Snappy packages available on Desktop? I like the idea of snaps. Are we switching to them soon and ditching debs or what?
<christian_> EriC^^_: Ok sir I would try that
<MonkeyDust> !snappy | AlphaAndOmega
<ubottu> AlphaAndOmega: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<AlphaAndOmega> Aren't snaps kind of like Appliance firmwares where the application is like an "image" that isn't changeable?
<k1l> AlphaAndOmega: yes, since 16.04 they are available and no, they are not going to remove debs
<AlphaAndOmega> transactional updates! thats the words I was looking for.
<AlphaAndOmega> Thanks ubottu!
<AlphaAndOmega> thanks to you too k1l !
<AlphaAndOmega> Transactional updates are amazing. Does this mean snappy packages are newer then too? newer then normal LTS packages anyways?
<EriC^^> trolling season
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: eric the problem is that I can login on livecd just fine
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: its just the old disk installation that I have problems with
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: an update probably broke it then
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: are you on the live usb right now?
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: no but I can be in 1 min
<EriC^^> ok
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: thanks Eric
<quorzom> anyone else experiencing connection issues with Wi-Fi on Ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: no problem
<k1l> quorzom: that depends on the used wifi hardware
<quorzom> k1l: well tomogui has some problems, as far as I know he sees all the networks but cannot connect to them
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: btw I', wrting this from my personal computer, the one that is broken is from the company i contract for ;P
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: ok im on liveusb
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: what do i do
<k1l> quorzom: tomogui?
<pleaseeheelp> hi k1l
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: lspci -k | grep -A4 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<pleaseeheelp> I've got the liveusb :)
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: and sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<quorzom> k1l: that's another user here, he wrote something about his issue like 10 minutes ago
<quorzom> and looks like nobody responded so far
<gda> qwqw
<gda> qw
<gda> qw
<gda> qw
<gda> qw
<pleaseeheelp> nc temporary failure in name resolution Eric^^
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: lspci -k | grep -A4 VGA | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: do you have internet connection?
<EriC^^> termbin is working here
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: yep just connected computer with wire
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: ok
<pleaseeheelp> ok I ran lspci -k | grep -A4 VGA | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<pleaseeheelp> http://sprunge.us/RKOC
<pleaseeheelp> remember that this is from the livecd, not the dead system that i have installed right
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: http://sprunge.us/RKOC
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: ok and sudo parted -l | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us ?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: you only have intel graphics? no nvidia or amd?
<k1l> quorzom: what hardware is it? some hardware manufacturers ship really bad standard drivers so the user needs to tweak them.
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: yes
<tomogui> Greetings everyone. I have a little problem here and wonder if you guys/girls might be able to help me.. I just recently installed ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop. I have a problem connecting with the Wi-Fi. When I try to connect to my network i get prompted to enter the key, but after that nothing happens and it won't connect. Can any of you help me out?
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: http://sprunge.us/fgDj
<captainpicard> I have Ubuntu 16.04 in virtual box. I removed my video card, and now the gui won't load. The window just resizes about 3 or 4 times and the screen goes black. So I ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal and login. I tried reloading unity, loading gnome, restarting gdm, but nothing.
<k1l> tomogui: what wifi hardware is it? lspci or lsusb will tell
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: done
<boriseto> what needs to be changed in grub so i could make my tty (f1-f6) work again?
<tomogui> k1l: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57786 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<tomogui> 01:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 01)
<tomogui> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: alias pasteit='curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us'; cat /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log | pasteit
<captainpicard> n/m...i turned off 3d support in vb and it loads now
<AtuM> tomogui, you have some instructions on atheros's site for ubuntu drivers.. also the firmware is there
<tomogui> Hmm let me check hat, AtuM :)
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: pasteit command wasnt found
<soee> would it be trouble some to have pulseaudio 0.9 in xenial?
<fps_> test
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: alias pasteit='curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us'
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: then run cat /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log | pasteit
<XwZ> hi, any reasons for naming qtmultimedia5-dev instead of libqt5multimedia5-dev as all dev's lib I have seen for Qt5
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: ok sorry, sprunge.us/PHJd
<lucido-cwl> Hi, I lost my top and side panels after a reboot (16.04) desktop
<AtuM> tomogui, sorry.. I have atheros killer 1535 myself.. so I found what i needed at www.killernetworking.com  - your model is not one of those, so I spoke too soon, sorry
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lucido-cwl> I had to start a terminal to lunch my irc client where I write this
<lucido-cwl> hoe can I restore my desktop envirenment?
<k1l> lucido-cwl: does the guest account work properly?
<lucido-cwl> k1l, I will need to log out from irc to test it
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: apt-get install upstart-sysv ?
<k1l> lucido-cwl: so do it
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: you've run that command and it removed systemd-sysv and ubuntu-standard
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: I can't recall doing this
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: i have no idea about it, but it doesn't seem like standard practice or something
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-standard systemd-sysv
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: so is there any hope? :)
<ioria> pleaseeheelp, are you on 16.04 ?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: also the only packages that seem to have been added during the update are the kernel, if you boot into the older kernel using grub it should work
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: sure
<lucido> k1l, yes the guest accoiunt works
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: it didnt work (booting into older kernel),
<pleaseeheelp> ok I ran the apt-get install shall i reboot now?
<ioria> pleaseeheelp, you installed this -- upstart-sysv -- on a  systemd system ?
<k1l> lucido: ok. as the user login into terminal again. then do "mv .config .configbackup" then relogin. it should work then but would have resetted all the configs from all programs. you can move the folders in the .config folder back again for the programs you want.
<pleaseeheelp> ioria: I dont understand
<pleaseeheelp> ioria: I ran that command on liveusb terminal if thats what ure askin
<ioria> pleaseeheelp, Start-Date: 2016-07-15  09:57:25
<ioria> Commandline: apt-get install upstart-sysv
<pleaseeheelp> ioria: idk, the computer was working just fine yesterday, but I might have not turned it off since 07-15
<pleaseeheelp> ioria: should I reboot now?
<ioria> pleaseeheelp, nm, was just curious
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: yeah try rebooting
<lucido-cwl> k1l, could you paste that again, I lost the text
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: unfortunately no luck, still purple screen
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: if you press esc does it show anything?
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: when you remove quiet splash does it say any errors?
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: no, I still get purple screen
<EriC^^> you get a list of stuff loading though right?
<k1l> <k1l> lucido: ok. as the user login into terminal again. then do "mv .config .configbackup" then relogin. it should work then but would have resetted all the configs from all programs. you can move the folders in the .config folder back again for the programs you want.
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: is there a way of installing mint lets say over this instalation? without loosing anything? I have vpns, ssh configured for work
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: on that computer, and it would blow to wipe all of that
<EriC^^> you could backup and reinstall
<EriC^^> fresh install
<k1l> why mint? you removed important system stuff and made a mess to this ubuntu system
<k1l> if have asked you 10 times this morning, what you did so this system doesnt boot anymore. and every time you said "i did nothing".
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: I did nothing man, it was the auto updates
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: All I do on this computer is program in a text editor, and use git via command line, and browse web...
<cyansam> HI
<k1l> pleaseeheelp: the logs showed it differently. on july the 15th you made upstart install
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: I did not do that maybe it was some asshole coworker or something
<ioria> oh, please :þ
<cyansam> WHO EVER DEVELOPED AND RELEASED 16.04 TO THE PUBLIC YOU ARE AN IDIOT THIS VERSION NOT EVEN ALPHA and ubuntu extremely basic thanks
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: do you have any suggestions to mitigate the damage? what shall I do
<k1l> pleaseeheelp: its not easy to fix a car if you dont know what is broken.
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: is upstart-sysv still installed?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: try sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: via root or livecd?
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: via recovery root terminal*
<EriC^^> livecd
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: ok mounted, what now
<EriC^^> grep -A2 "upstart-sysv" /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/status
<EriC^^> look for status if it says installed
<ioria> pleaseeheelp,  you're not on  vivid, right ?
<EriC^^> which ubuntu is this btw? ^good question
<ioria> he's vivid ....
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<easyOnMe> sorry to interrup
<easyOnMe> interrupt
<EriC^^> maybe not, why you say that from 3.19?
<easyOnMe> but I just got this message: update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/notepadqq/notepadqq.sh because link group notepadqq is broken
<easyOnMe> what does that mean
<ioria> EriC^^, ye, no that pkg, on trusty
<easyOnMe> I just tried to update notepaddqq
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: it says package installe ok installed
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: ok, remove it
<pleaseeheelp> sudo apt-get remove upstart-sysv?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge upstart-sysv
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> chroot first
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt and then "mount -a" and run it
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: which ubuntu is this?
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/issue in the chroot
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: ok I did mount -a
<pleaseeheelp> i think its 15.04 or 15.10, cant really remember
<EriC^^> apt-get purge upstart-sysv
<pleaseeheelp> ok purged
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: cat /etc/issue
<pleaseeheelp> 15.04
<pleaseeheelp> it says Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<ioria> !15.04 | pleaseeheelp
<ubottu> pleaseeheelp: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<MonkeyDust> !15.04
<EriC^^> you need to upgrade
<pleaseeheelp> i have got this mint livecd is this one ok?
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  your ubuntu is dead, that's why you're struggling so much
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: we can't know
<pleaseeheelp> which one should i get then?
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  no, mint is too different from ubuntu, it's not supported here
<EriC^^> download 16.04
<easyOnMe> sorry to interrupt
<k1l> a user needing support like you should not use mint.
<easyOnMe> what does that mean
<pleaseeheelp> i have ubuntu mate 16.04 iso on my mac
<pleaseeheelp> is this one ok?
<EriC^^> yeah
<easyOnMe> update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/notepadqq/notepadqq.sh because link group notepadqq is broken
<pleaseeheelp> ok, so I'll turn off the notebook thats hurt, and be back in 5mins after i create the liveusb
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  notepad is a Windows thing, iirc
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: but how do I perform the surgery on the patient without him forgetting everything? I mean I dont want to loose all the configs from my old ubuntu
<easyOnMe> reason I am asking because whenever I open notepadqq it still says I am using the old version even though I just gave a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<easyOnMe> not it is the notepad++ equivalent for Ubuntu OS
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: no it is the notepad++ equivalent for Ubuntu OS
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: backup everything, and save the list of installed programs
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: are you still in the chroot ?
<HelpMePLZ> I install mini Ubuntu now, and I want to install Openbox. I need Xorg, Alsamixer?
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: crap eric, I just powered off that laptop
<HelpMePLZ> And grub?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: np, make the live usb and then backup and everything from there
<ioria> HelpMePLZ, you need xorg xinit openbox and a dmm, if you want
<ioria> *display manager
<ioria> HelpMePLZ, lxdm or lightdm are ok
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, and just sudo apt-get install openbox?
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  xorg , xinit openbox
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, other will be installed automatical?
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  other what ?
<HelpMePLZ> xorg xinit...
<HelpMePLZ> If Ill install openbox
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: I am referring to the IDE notepadqq it is not the windows notepad
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  no, you need fist xorg   sudo apt-get install xorg
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   you can simulate the installation with apt-get -s install xorg
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  contact this person ... https://launchpad.net/~danieleds0
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, thz you
<HelpMePLZ> thx
<yc003> sdlkf
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   no proble, mini.iso is tricky
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, and what about Core?
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, Ubuntu Core
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   not familiar with it... sorry
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: thanks
<rightshift> Does ubuntu still support placing boot scripts in /etc/init.rd/ or /etc/rc.d/init.d as of 16.04?
<rightshift> Or does it now need to be Systemd?
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, sudo apt-get install xorg xinit lightdm openbox ddm   Only it?
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   no... ddm was a typo , i meant dm (display manager)
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, oh
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   sudo apt-get install xorg xinit ... then you test it , after install lightdm and openbox
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, I see here list Choose software to install
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   where ?
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, okey
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, mini install
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   oh, you are still installing ?
<HelpMePLZ> * standart system utilities only
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, yes
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,   complete the install... i don't think you can install openbox from there
<zixradoom> hello
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  don't add anything else or it 'll you keep you forever  ( abit slow)
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zixradoom> hello BluesKaj
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  as i said, not familiar with core
<KeithWeisshar> when is ubuntu 16.04.1 coming out?
<BluesKaj> hi zixradoom
<cerion> hi. Why do I have a "CPU 4%" showing next to my multiload indicator in the systray , now ? I never got that never changed is config and remove it either because it is to be configurable ?
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  are you installing that or mini.iso ?
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, I just not see iso there
<ioria> !mini | HelpMePLZ
<ubottu> HelpMePLZ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, grub installing
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  you mean this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, no
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, I installed
<ioria> HelpMePLZ,  i lost you ... core or mini.iso ?
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, mini
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, I not found iso Core
<ioria> HelpMePLZ, you have mini now installed... what's the problem ?
<KeithWeisshar> what's the release date for 16.04.1 lts?
<ioria> today
<KeithWeisshar> at what time?
<ioria> idk
<OerHeks> KeithWeisshar, within 24 hrs, no time is set AFAIK
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having a flickering issue with llvmpipe when i try to use it in live mode
<KeithWeisshar> i have skylake
<PrincessBob> anyone have a url....  to help a noob set up openvpn for my vpn in mint?
<KeithWeisshar> there is a problem when using the original on skylake
<OerHeks> PrincessBob, the mint channel knows howto use networkmanager and vpn
<PrincessBob> oh... therei is a mint channel?
<k1l> !mint | PrincessBob
<ubottu> PrincessBob: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<PrincessBob> i didnt know that.. thats how new to linux and all that I am...
<PrincessBob> ty K1rk
<k1l> its the standard channel on all mint irc programs. so dont be too surprised
<PrincessBob> well im new to the entire linux thing...
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, rebooted
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, I in console
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, xorg xinit
<OerHeks> PrincessBob, i would believe you, if you weren't here before, 10 times.
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, where you?
<Demented-Idiot> is 16.04.1 being released today?
<k1l> Demented-Idiot: yes, sometime during the afternoon
<Demented-Idiot> k1l thanks - im just waiting for my mirror to get hammered :D
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: hey i tried once again just to reboot and now i get a different bootlader and a black screen
<MonkeyDust> Demented-Idiot  yes, it's here, lsb_release shows it
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: and now I can login to text mode via ctrl + alt + f1
<dm_comp> join #ubuntu-motu
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: the terminal looks mint-ish though
<k1l> pleaseeheelp: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: ubuntu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  your ubuntu is dead, that's why you're struggling so much
<pleaseeheelp> k1l: but like i said I didnt do anything yet, just rebooted for the one last time after we fiddled with my mint livecd
<pleaseeheelp> MoneyDust: But I just need it to work its my 'job' laptop not private one
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  that doesnt make it less dead
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: you mean you can't upgrade?
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^: I can upgrade if i wont loose any data
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: and the person you're contracting for? some programs might lose configs etc
<EriC^^> some might not even be available anymore
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: im contracting for a large bank ;)
<EriC^^> how's that relevant
<OerHeks> if you don't have backups of your data, it is not important.
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  then your bank uses an ubuntu that doesnt get security updates anymore
<pleaseeheelp> Eric^^: I have nothing of value on the computer because everything is backed up, but I have got the configs that allow me to work from home, and i wont be back at work till monday
<HelpMePLZ> Ubuntu Installer can install and configure at the same time, and Ubuntu Mini can't do it, here need to configure and only then need install.
<pleaseeheelp> MonkeyDust: It doesnt use it, I myself have chosen the distro etc.
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: then use it til monday
<pleaseeheelp> MonkeyDust: I cant as it doesn't boot up
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  fair enough, but still, get a supported ubuntu release, then ask again
<pleaseeheelp> MonkeyDust: Ok so my question is how to i upgrade without loosing my stuff
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: your stuff is as vague as it gets
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  backup first
<pleaseeheelp> MonkeyDust: is there such a way?
<EriC^^> you should know
<HelpMePLZ> Failed to start session
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | pleaseeheelp
<ubottu> pleaseeheelp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<HelpMePLZ> ioria,  Failed to start session
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: from tty1 if you do sudo service lightdm restart what happens?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: try to boot the older kernel this time
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^:  after sudo service lightdm restart
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^:  i get a window saying system problem detected
<DArqueBishop> pleaseeheelp: don't you have backups of the remote access config files?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: ok, autologin is enabled?
<kappa1> hi
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^:  it is not, but I athenticate myself when i press ctrl + alt + f1 for the text mode
<kappa1> I connected my android phone with an sd card to my computer. How can I see what dev it is?
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: ok, type DISPLAY=:1 startx unity
<tme5> ubuntu is kill?
<DArqueBishop> tme5: beg pardon?
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^:  it worked
<tme5> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.152)] [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (91.189.92.150)]
<EriC^^> pleaseeheelp: ok
<tme5> ah, i'm back up
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  are you in? if so, first backup personal data to a safe place
<HelpMePLZ> ioria, whare you?
<kappa1> how can I completely wipe an sd card?
<pleaseeheelp> EriC^^:  there is this xterm window though that if i close, i go straight back to text mode
<HelpMePLZ> I in Openbox but Menu no work
<Thinker_> may i ask a question about libre office here?  I think pro users could helpme out
<MonkeyDust> Thinker_  libre office has its own channel
<Thinker_> kappa1, using disks tool
<kappa1> Thinker_, what tool?
<Thinker_> MonkeyDust,  they are less active than this channel, I think nobody speaks there
<Thinker_> kappa1,  Disks
<Thinker_> its name of the took kappa1
<kappa1> ok
<pleaseeheelp> MonkeyDust: is there some software to help me to create a 1 to 1 backup of everything including configs
<kappa1> Thinker_, the problem is that the sd card is inside my android phone, which is connected via usb to the computer, and disks is not detecting it
<Andrzej> pleaseeheelp: dd , rsync , depends for what
<k1l> kappa1: that will not work. you need to wipe it from android then
<DArqueBishop> pleaseeheelp: if you have networking working on the laptop, rsync will work. Otherwise, if you have an external drive, "cp -a" works too.
<kappa1> k1l, how?
<k1l> kappa1: #android will help
<ubuntu-mate> hey, i am new here, can some one tell me if it is a good idea to dual boot my win8.1 and ubuntu mate ??
<k1l> kappa1: you need to put the sdcard into a device running ubuntu if you want to wipe it with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  sure, if you like both
<ubuntu-mate> yea cuz i cant play my games on um but i like this design
<kappa1> ok, thanks
<rafalcpp> trusty is a creepy name for a distribution, it sounds like a guy telling you to get into his van  ;P
<zacktu> I have installed postgresql 9.3 (the default for Ubuntu) on a Ubuntu 14.04 system.   I thought that the install script included setting up a user named postgres and starting the server.  If I enter "sudo su postgres" the error message is "No passwd entry for user 'postgres'".  What to do now?
<SchrodingersScat> I had a package I was using that had a bunch of dependencies.  I want to remove the package but keep the dependencies (for a more manual install) and was wondering what the easiest way to do that was (so it doesn't autoremove)
<HelpMePLZ> Openbox menu no work
<nikolark> zacktu: sudo pg_createcluster 9.3 main --start
<christian_> Hello
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, i think 'dpkg -r <package>' does the trick, else 'dpkg -r --force-all <package>'
<zacktu> nikolark: I tried that and get the message "User postgresql does not exist"
<zacktu> nikolark: I tried just now
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: great, thanks, i'll read the man page
<nikolark> zacktu: mayby try reinstall
<nikolark> apt install postgresql --reinstall
<nikolark> and look for errors
<HelpMePLZ> Openbox menu no work Mini Ubuntu
<zacktu> nikolark: OK here goes ....
<v1s> I am running 16.04 trying to do internet connection sharing but cant seem to get any of the clients to see past the lan. Here is my iptables script http://pastebin.com/XAcyTH1i any idea what I am doing wrong ?
<MonkeyDust> pleaseeheelp  there's rsync on the command line, and grsync, if you prefer a GUI
<cireb1925> hello world
<HelpMePLZ> How to install Openbox/
<DolanTrump> help huuge problems
<SchrodingersScat> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<zacktu> nikolark: I used your statement -- no errors -- I've been redirecting output to a file so I could look for errors.    I have the same messages when I try to start postgres.  Last night I watched a youtube video and saw that the install creates a postgres user and starts the server.  BTW in order to make certain I was starting from scratch I followed instructions for removing postgresql...
<zacktu> ...completely: rm -rf /etc/postgresql; rm -rf /etc/postgresql -comon; rm -rf /var/lib/postgresql.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | DolanTrump
<ubottu> DolanTrump: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DolanTrump> I want to upgrade a 14.10 unicorn ubuntu to a newer version but all the repositories dont exist anymore
<DolanTrump> i get only tons of errors
<SchrodingersScat> !eol | DolanTrump, yeah, you're a bit late on that
<ubottu> DolanTrump, yeah, you're a bit late on that: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> DolanTrump  backup and fresh install 14.04 or 16.04
<SchrodingersScat> !14.10 | DolanTrump
<ubottu> DolanTrump: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<DolanTrump> does a fresh install remove all my data?
<OerHeks> 14.04 > 15.04 (eol) > 15.10 ( few days left) > 16.04 ... i would do fresh install, DolanTrump
<MonkeyDust> DolanTrump  backup, first
<OerHeks> if you don't have backups of your data, it is not important.
<DolanTrump> how about downgrading to 14.04 htats still supported right
<OerHeks> DolanTrump, no, never was supported.
<OerHeks> downgrading = fresh install too
<DArqueBishop> 14.04 is supported, but downgrading is not only not supported, it's a Bad Idea in general.
<DArqueBishop> Back up your data, then wipe/reload.
<DolanTrump> ok, well then, but it sucks how they just delete the repositories
<MonkeyDust> DolanTrump  yes, 14.04 is supported until 2019, 16.04 is supported until 2021
<OerHeks> DolanTrump, 'just' was months ago ..
<mcphail> DolanTrump: there has been a lot of time to upgrade
<MonkeyDust> DolanTrump  otherwise, everyone should be familiar with all the different old releases
<DolanTrump> i dont get though why it would need the old repositories when I want to upgrde to 16.04
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> this is a old-release trick, but only for upgrading or test purpose.
<OerHeks> i would do fresh install, 3 times upgrading takes a whole day
<v1s> is there anything in 16.04 thats blocking connection sharing by default?
<DolanTrump> maybe i just save my data and try that eolupgrade trick worst case I have to do fresh install which i would have to do anyways
<fl0k1> o/
<mcphail> DolanTrump: if you have backed up your data, you can try a simple reinstall of a newer version. It will attempt to preserve the contents of your home folder
<dippu> i need command to install vlc
<MonkeyDust> dippu  apt install  vlc
<fl0k1> sudo apt-get install vlc :D
<OerHeks> dippu, open softwarecenter , search vlc
<dippu> thank you
<nikolark> zacktu: what does `id postgres` say?
<v1s> is there some way to see whats blocking access from the lan to get out?
<ouroumov_> v1s, traceroute 8.8.8.8 'll show you the successive gateways
<zacktu> nikolark: id: postgres: no such user
<zokko> hi guys
<zokko> does anyone have PAGE_SIZE 64k in Ubuntu?
<zokko> is there any ready-for-it kernel?
<nikolark> what about `grep postgres /etc/passwd` and `grep passwd /etc/nsswitch.conf`
<zacktu> the first grep gives nothing -- the second one give "passwd:         compat"
<MonkeyDust> zokko  what's page_size 64k
<joelio> zacktu: what does 'apt-cache policy postgresql' say?
<zacktu> joelio: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/393565/11195014/
<MonkeyDust> fedora?
<zacktu> MonkeyDust: That happens to be the paste link suggested for another group.  I see that this group suggests paste.ubuntu.com.  I'll use it.
<joelio> zacktu: so, to recap, you've purged it out previosuly and tried to reinstall? As part of the dpkg installation the postgres user is created.. however I've ran into issues before when doing similar when not purging all the packages (postgres is a metapackage, so may not have removed postgresql-server etc). Also the dbconfigure can happen and if not pruged, then never reran, even after a reinstall
<bulletxt> hi, does someone know if I can instlal deb packages of 3.16.36-trusty on ubuntu 10.04?          http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.36-trusty/
<joelio> zacktu: if it's possible, try a 'dpkg -l postgresql*' and purge out all the files it's listed as 'ii' in the first column
<joelio> apt-get purge postgresql* - could do it
<MonkeyDust> bulletxt  10.04 is dead
<bulletxt> MonkeyDust: my server is alive
<xangua> joelio: no, also 10.04 is unsupported
<xangua> bulletxt:
<joelio> ?
<joelio> :)
<bulletxt> xangua: so I can't install those deb on 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> !10.04 | bulletxt
<ubottu> bulletxt: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<bulletxt> my server is alive, I need to know if those deb can  be installed on ubuntu 10,04
<bulletxt> its either yes or no
<bulletxt> :)
<OerHeks> bulletxt, is this for real?
<bulletxt> OerHeks: sure
<zacktu> joelio: I've purged postgresql, but not with the asterisk.  I'll do that.  BTW postgresql works fine on another computer.
<bulletxt> I just need an updated kernel, not sure if those packages are compatible. Ill check them out anyways
<OerHeks> no more zombie servers on the internet, please
<neil__> why does the 16.04 ltsp-build-client try to install grub?  how do I get it to not error and finish?
<joelio> zacktu: yea, that's another computer, it works fine on mine too :) Try that purge out.. then reinstall.. that process shoudl rerun the dpkg hooks needed to create the user
<rattking> bulletxt yes that should work, however you really should consider upgrading to a release still getting security patches.. also you may or may not notice some things missing from the upstream mainline packages
<bulletxt> rattking: it should? dependencies are ok?
<rattking> I dont think the kernel images have much for dependencies.. usually just linux-firmware
<bulletxt> rattking: ok ill try intsalling it in a bit lets see what happens
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: seems to have moved them into autoremove ;(
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: i'll just install them
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, loose dependencies?
<SchrodingersScat> yeah
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, that would be logical, i guess.
<HelpMePLZ> How to install Openbox?
<Danne-> Hi! anyone here that rocks on mdadm? I have a problem with a exisisting array. mdadm has set 2 of my drives ad removed (RAID 6) and i cannot add them to the array again, anyone has sugestions?
<OerHeks> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<zacktu> joelio: The purge worked.  The install created a cluster and started the server.  The command "sudo su postgres" started a new shell with username "postgres".  Thank you.
<joelio> zacktu: any time dude :
<joelio> :)
<samadhi_> Hi there, Can anybody tell me one tool for recorder my session and put messages, its for a videotutorial, Im using Kazam
<samadhi_>  But I dont have idea whith what tool can I put messages for a guide inside the recorder
<jfcaron> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a desktop and I am surprised by the “automatically unmount your home directory” feature.  How can I turn it off?
<MonkeyDust> samadhi_  you can use any vieo editor to add comments
<MonkeyDust> video
<samadhi_> MonkeyDust, Like openshot?
<MonkeyDust> samadhi_  guess so
<joelio> samadhi_: do you need them to be live on screen, or add them later post-production?
<neil__> why does the 16.04 ltsp-build-client try to install grub?  how do I get it to not error and finish?
<samadhi_> joelio I need make a videotutorial for a software, Imagine that put messages is a good idea for a user guide
<vlt> Danne-: Can you show us /proc/mdstat?
<MonkeyDust> samadhi_  in openshot, i see no option to add text balloons
<mcphail> samadhi_: obs studio is a good one
<Danne-> vlt: it shows clean,degraded and active sync on all but 2 drives that shows as "removed"
<samadhi_> mcphail, thanks I 'll see it
<Danne-> vlt: superblocks seems OK, and everything else seems OK
<Danne-> vlt: i hope that i can just add tem to the array again
<vlt> Danne-: To me that doesn’t look like the output of `cat /proc/mdstat`
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: oi, all messed up now ;(
<Danne-> vlt: there isnt mutch more thats important?
<samadhi_> MonkeyDust, me too I dont see the option, I'll follow searching
<vlt> Danne-: Fine.
<Danne-> ok?
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: nevermind, it's fine, thanks.
<Darkwell> Hey there , I choosed other install option to be able to install ubuntu 14.04 again after an accedental overwrite of /etc... I picked partitions as it was before... Now I wonder if the instsller will overwrite the /home dir or if its just safe ?
<joelio> samadhi_: yea, so if you don't need OSD live, then record desktop using tool of choice (personally I'd go ffmpeg, but that's not a massive issue). Then use a non-linear editor to add captions. Lightworks has a free license now http://www.lwks.com/, but others (LiVES, Openshot etc) could work
<xangua> Darkwell: do you have a separate partition for /home?
<joelio> samadhi_:  Pitivi is the gnome one
<Danne-> vlt: sent it over in pm to you
<Darkwell> The /home has too much data for mu usb stick to backup , so i picked non formatting install
<samadhi_> joelio, thanks for the answer, I 'll see the non-linear editor for add captions
<Darkwell> Xangua only /usr /tmp swap and /
<Thinker_> can anybody tell when is first point going to release for 16.04
<MonkeyDust> Thinker_  i already have it, should be available for you, too, soon
<joelio> samadhi_: of course, things like Youtube have built in tools for that - but then it's proprietary
<Darkwell> Does the installer run any rm- rf ?
<Thinker_> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Thinker_  any moment now, i guess
<nrdb> Thinker_, it always happens when the next release happens ... that is after 6 months
<Thinker_> MonkeyDust,  not listed on website official
<Thinker_> nrdb,  official roadmap tells 3 months, that is 21 aug
<Thinker_> 21 july
<Danne-> vlt: seems to be ok to me
<MonkeyDust> Thinker_  lsb_release -d ... Description:Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<nrdb> Thinker_, ok
<DJones> Thinker_: In theory, today according tothe planned release schedule
<Thinker_> thanks all
<HelpMePLZ> How to install Openbox?
<MonkeyDust> HelpMePLZ  suo apt install openbox
<joelio> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<MonkeyDust> sudo *
<HelpMePLZ> not work
<HelpMePLZ> menu no work
<HelpMePLZ> mouse right click on the desktop
<MonkeyDust> HelpMePLZ  do you want to install it, or to configure it
<HelpMePLZ> MonkeyDust, I installed it
<HelpMePLZ> MonkeyDust, but menu no work
<HelpMePLZ> MonkeyDust, what to do?
<joelio> openbox needs (generally) a lot more configuration
<HelpMePLZ> MonkeyDust, I added odconf and other packages
<MonkeyDust> HelpMePLZ  read some more about openbox
<HelpMePLZ> MonkeyDust, I readed
<HelpMePLZ> MonkeyDust, nothing no help to me
<HelpMePLZ> Mini Ubuntu
<strayArch> where does xorg-server-source install to
<marcosdissotti> hi
<joelio> HelpMePLZ: did you read the ubuntu page on it?
<joelio> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<HelpMePLZ> Yes
<nrdb> I have been trying to setup ltsp ... why does ltsp-build-client try to install grub? ... when it tries to setup grub it errors, and fails.. how can I stop it.
<marcosdissotti> hi?
<joelio> nrdb: is that as part of the automated process? the debconf questions allow you to skip it usually (I have done it this week in fact on a headless box)
<nacc> nrdb: i wonder if it has to do with thin client pxe booting, or something?
<nrdb> joelio, it is part of setting the network booting thin client... the client downloads the environment setup by ltsp-build-client does all the setup for this to work.
<HelpMePLZ> Openbox not work
<nacc> strayArch: /usr/src/xorg-server.tar.xz
<strayArch> nacc, thanks ^_^
<nacc> strayArch: in the future `dpkg -L <pkgname>` or `apt-file list <pkgname>`
<asgharpolo> dgdg
<gabrieldissotti> oi
<nrdb> I have been trying to setup ltsp ... why does ltsp-build-client try to install grub? (surely it is needed)... when it tries to setup grub it errors, and fails.. how can I stop it.
<joelio> nrdb: this is for ltsp-build-client - a fat client?
<joelio> as a fat client will need grub.. a thin won't as it'll PXE boot
<nrdb> joelio, it build the environment for a thin client.
<joelio> nrdb:  what commands are you running, I'll run in a vm
<nrdb> oops my small mistake
<nrdb> I have been trying to setup ltsp ... why does ltsp-build-client try to install grub? (surely it is not needed)... when it tries to setup grub it errors, and fails.. how can I stop it.
<joelio> nrdb: ok, sure, but what commands have your run?
<joelio> need to reproduce to check
<nrdb> I tried to setup a blacklist for the grub packages in the chroot but that didn't appear to work.
<nrdb> joelio, I did an "apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone" ... "ltsp-build-client --arch i386"
<gdev>  which filesystem should i go for mainly video content and pictures?  (80% ubuntu in use, 20% other, should be able to watch on win7 aswell).  Ext3/4?  I thought of not using NTFS because it slows down on lnx machines
<nacc> gdev: NTFS is a windows filesystem
<Fuchs> gdev: if both have to read and write: maybe ExFat, recent Ubuntu versions can do that ootb with a userspace driver, Windows newer than XP should be able to do it ootb as well
<rypervenche> gdev: You can do ext4 and then create a samba mount to access it from Windows.
<Fuchs> gdev: to access Ext on Windows you'd need an additional driver
<Fuchs> gdev: in either case: do not use any of these for partitions that are used by linux, such as the / or /home ones
<nacc> gdev: oh you meant the same machine booted to either ubuntu or windows?
<gdev> no, no boot partition, or fixed mount.   its about videos, pictures, transcoding, and copying/writing files
<gdev> exfat: can most systems nowaday handle that? mix of ext3 and fat32?
<sloppijo> I am having network problems.  Wireless connection is strong, but Internet signal comes and goes randomly.  It's an office router set up with WEP.
<FredTheNoob> Hi, I'm wondering if gnome 3.20 already is on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> FredTheNoob: https://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<krabador> 16.04 have gnome 3.16
<krabador> *3.18
<OerHeks> FredTheNoob, no, only available by PPA:gnome3-team http://www.webupd8.org/2016/04/how-to-install-gnome-320-in-ubuntu.html
<FredTheNoob> thks guys
<OerHeks> but then you are on your own
<krabador> distros with default gnome 3.20 , are rolling , or fedora
<FredTheNoob> do you know when will release an official
<nacc> FredTheNoob: an official what?
<FredTheNoob> gnome 3.20
<ikonia> FredTheNoob: it won't happen
<ikonia> it will be a later ubuntu release
<FredTheNoob> how's that? won't happen?
<nacc> FredTheNoob: it appears to be in debian testing/unstable, so maybe 16.10, maybe 17.04
<FredTheNoob> Ohhh i see
<nacc> FredTheNoob: released version of pacakges aren't upgraded (so 16.04 will be 3.18 forever)
<FredTheNoob> ok ok
<ikonia> FredTheNoob: do you really need 3.20 ?
<ikonia> or do you want it because it's "later"
<SonikkuAmerica> Does 15.10 reach EOL today as well? It's been 9 months...
<gdev> 3.20 breaks everything again, like every time..
<nacc> SonikkuAmerica: 1 week from now (or so)
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica, no, 1 week to go
<SonikkuAmerica> danke
<FredTheNoob> things like mail options, etc.. I already have... but  I remember that on 3.18 are not working well
<MonkeyDust> "remember"?
<FredTheNoob> So i gonna install an fresh ubuntu on new drive.. "remember" because actually can't use it
<FredTheNoob> thks guys
<mrinal> my laptop won't shutdown automatically
<Dropbox> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<mrinal> please suggest accordingly
<Fuchs> mrinal: hi, define "automatically"
<Fuchs> what command are you trying?
<Fuchs> and what does it do instead?
<mrinal> from the GUI
<Fuchs> so you do hit shutdown, but it doesn't?
<mrinal> or even tried from the bash prompt
<mrinal> i have to manually press the shutdown button
<mrinal> earlier that wasnt the case
<Fuchs> which command did you try in the bash prompt?   sudo shutdown -h now
<mrinal> yup. tried that
<mrinal> didnt work thou
<MonkeyDust> mrinal  sudo init 0
<mrinal> tried that
<MonkeyDust> mrinal  then start from the beginning, ubuntu version, what have you tried, what are the symptoms, etc
<mrinal> surprisingly, ubuntu starts without complaining about an unclean shutdown
<mrinal> i'm using lubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mrinal> tried to mess with some config files without proper info
<mrinal> can i reinstall without loss of data ?
<MonkeyDust> mrinal  backup, first
<OerHeks> good start to debug shutdown/acpi problems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<mrinal> ya, true
<mrinal> i'll check that
<MonkeyDust> the ubuntu.com homepage should show 'backup first', in capitals
<mrinal> sure
<mrinal> cant any expert suggest the remedy here ?
<mrinal> BTW, is HDD better than SATA ?
<GnomeKris> Doesn't 16.04.1 roll out today?
<MonkeyDust> GnomeKris  yes, i already have it
<compdoc> mrinal, hdd is sata
<compdoc> you might mean ssd
<GnomeKris> I just checked for it and It's not showing up. I have Long Term Updates option chosen in Software and Updates
<mrinal> nope, HDD is PATA
<MonkeyDust> GnomeKris  yes, any moment now, it will be available for you too
<compdoc> no, pata is gone. all hdd are sata now
<GnomeKris> So just keep checking back then. Thanks
<mrinal> maybe i'm wrong here
<mrinal> ok, thanx
<nullsign> anyone an NTP expert?
<ioria> mrinal, sudo halt -p   works ?
<compdoc> sata faster and better than pata
<nullsign> need to know how to define a standard time between synchronizing its system clock with the authoritative time server as “at least hourly”
<nullsign> with NTP conf
<nullsign> also, need to set a max allowable difference between system clock and authoritative clock
<mrinal> ok, is semiconductor storage better than HDD ?
<mrinal> if so, how ?
<compdoc> ssd is much faster, but moreexpensive and smaller. hdd is still good for large storage
<GnomeKris> I personally have one ssd for my OS, and have two HDD's. One for data, one fore steam games
<mrinal> ok, but i'm told that SD storage wastes space
<GnomeKris> Guess which has more stuff on it. hahaha
<compdoc> if you get an ssd, install your system on it, and boot from it, you computer will be so much faster it will seem new
<mrinal> but eventually, it'll slowdown
<compdoc> naw
<mrinal> sure, lemme try
<compdoc> maybe if you fill it so that theres no room left. then it might slow down
<mrinal> can we hot swap SD ? i think not
<compdoc> I dont even hot swap hdd. never had the need for that
<mrinal> hmmm.... just curious
<mrinal> can someone suggest good FTP sites for downloading ebooks ?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<mrinal> hi abhi
<paranoidabhi> Is there a better way to achieve unattended upgrades than one I have tried here https://github.com/abhigenie92/unattended_upgrades_repos?
<paranoidabhi> I basically want to upgrade everything regularly.
<ducasse> mrinal: there is nothing that prevents you from hotswapping an ssd
<mrinal> ok.... thanx for the info
<mrinal> but my problem remains
<mrinal> how can i shutdown my laptop automatically in ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mrinal> BRB
<paranoidabhi> mrinal, I made mistake of buying hdd laptop. The boot time with kubuntu is frustrating. Will also swap but the reinstall makes me reluctant.
<paranoidabhi> mrinal, what do you mean by automatic?
<mrinal> by automatic i mean not touching the power off button
<mrinal> earlier it used to shutdown "automatically" but i edited some config file and now it does'nt
<paranoidabhi> mrinal, shutdown --help?
<DMA> Hello
<mrinal> ok, lemme try
<ducasse> mrinal: have you heard the expression "you break it, you get to keep both pieces"? :)
<mrinal> no, i havent
<mrinal> i've heard, "you break it, its yours"
<DMA> I came here last week because after updating 12.04 the wifi of my aunt's laptop stopped working. I figured out it was the driver. As Ben64 recommended, I changed the software updater to LTS only and managed to upgrade to 14.04
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, hahaha.
<DMA> The problem now is that every time after logging in, various error messages appear. I'm getting the exact error mesage now.
<mrinal> whats so funny abhi ??
<ducasse> mrinal: that's pretty much the situation you're in. you broke it, and you can't tell us how.
<mrinal> yes
<mrinal> but 1 sec
<ducasse> mrinal: do you remember _which_ files?
<mrinal> i can check the cmd history in bash
<ducasse> mrinal: (files you edited, that is)
<mrinal> yup
<mrinal> lemme check
<Bashing-om> mrinal: Perhaps in 'history' you will see what action you took that broke the system .. and can revert the change ?
<supfcds> guys what irc clients do you use or can advise me ?
<ducasse> supfcds: weechat
<rypervenche> supfcds: For GUI, maybe hexchat. CLI, I love weechat.
<supfcds> ok i note that
<paranoidabhi> supfcds, hexchat
<supfcds> weechat better than irssi ?
<rypervenche> supfcds: It's colorful and has nice scripts/plugins that can do useful things.
<Bashing-om> supfcds: I am happy with irssi for my client . (terminal based ) .
<thomas_25> what is the recommended way of hardening Ubuntu 14? I've developing a server that orchestrates forking other processes. But apparently, it's not doing very well at orchestrating them as system becomes unresponsive.
<thomas_25> is there a convenient way of hardening ubuntu for such scenarios other than me manually tweaking ulimit parameters
<sloppijo> network connection strong, but internet is slow and unpredictable
<Ice_Strike> I have Ubuntu how to upgrade php 5.6 to 7? I use nginx
<ducasse> Ice_Strike: which ubuntu version?
<Ice_Strike> ducasse I forgot, let me check
<paranoidabhi> mrinal, one extreme solution. If you know which packages' config files you edited. Purge it and reinstall.
<Ice_Strike> ducasse 14
<mrinal> /etc/default/grub
<ducasse> Ice_Strike: upgrade to 16.04.
<ducasse> mrinal: did you add something to the kernel command line? what is it now?
<Ice_Strike> ducasse and then?
<mrinal> how do i do that without losing my data
<ducasse> Ice_Strike: that will upgrade php.
<Ice_Strike> ducasse How do I upgrade to 16?
<mrinal> i did but unfortunately i dont remember what it was
<paranoidabhi> mrinal, what is exactly the problem?
<ducasse> Ice_Strike: 16.04.01 wa released today, so as soon as it hits your mirror you should be prompted if you want to upgrade.
<mrinal> i was trying to find the number of cores my processor has and edit the config files to match that
<thomas_25> is there be a channel for linux security?
<ducasse> mrinal: why?
<paranoidabhi> is 16.10 coming with a new qt version?
<mrinal> i remember typing "cpucores=4" in one config file
<mrinal> i was trying to speed-up my system
<compdoc> sounds like its time to start over with a fresh install, then leave it alone
<mrinal> i keep doing silly things all the time
<ducasse> compdoc: +1
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<mrinal> so, reinstalling will erase ALL my files ?
<ducasse> mrinal: just reinstall. backup first.
<mrinal> ok
<mrinal> i'll do so
<BluesKaj>  that's today btw
<mcphail> mrinal: a reinstall can try to keep /home, but always have a backup anyway
<mrinal> can i keep /home ??? that'll be great! but how ?
<mrinal> a back-up is simply a copy+ paste operation right ?
<DMA> mrinal: if it's on a specific partition, you can tell the installer to mount it on /home, if you have it inside the partition where / is mount, gotta make an external backup
<DMA> In any case, backup
<mrinal> i'll do that to another system
<mrinal> ok, i will
<mrinal> but how can i reinstall without losing /home ?
<compdoc> backup home
<mrinal> ok
<mrinal> a backup is only a copy, right ? so, it'll take-up an equal amount of space on my HDD
<BluesKaj> if you upgrade from 14.04 it can be done over the 'net
<mrinal> well, thats OK
<BluesKaj> no need for clean install
<mrinal> ok
<ducasse> BluesKaj: he's screwed up his system.
<paranoidabhi> I want to change from hdd to sdd with no extra drive to backup to. I am looking for a simple tutorial that prevents reinstall.
<mrinal> any specific option to select ?
<mcphail> mrinal: the installer can try to keep /home, whether or not it is on a different partition
<BluesKaj> ducasse, ok , I should have guessed
<mrinal> ok folks.... thanx for your help... its late here.... gotto get some sleep.... bye
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: are both drives connected at the same time?
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, Right now I am running the laptop via a hdd. I think can connect the sdd via a usb. So yes.
<mrinal> abhi r u there ?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: then partition, format, rsync everything over, edit uuid in fstab, update grub.
<mrinal> the files i edited are: boot/grub/menu.lst AND  /etc/init.d/rc
<ducasse> mrinal: you aren't likely to speed anything up without thoroughly understanding what you're changing.
<mrinal> very true
<mrinal> learnt my lesson
<mrinal> now can we get back to solving my problem
<ducasse> mrinal: sure, did you change /etc/default/grub?
<mrinal> i guess so
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, Can you tell more on the rsync if possible.
<ducasse> mrinal: can you pastebin it?
<mrinal> ubuntu kungfu panda recommended it and i did so foolishly
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: there are tons of tutorials out there, google "rsync root filesystem to another drive" for example.
<mrinal> i'm sorry i forgot my pastebin password
<ducasse> mrinal: you don't need one, just use any pastebin out there.
<ducasse> !paste | mrinal
<ubottu> mrinal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrinal> i'm sorry whats pastebin ?
<ducasse> mrinal: read what ubottu said.
<mrinal> ok
<mrinal> i may need some time.... please bear with me
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ubuntu 16.04 : all application's title bar don't display the name of opened documents.
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, thanks is this good rsync -ax / /target/directory/mountpoint? Should I exclude something?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: i use 'rsync -avxHAXW --numeric-ids --progress' i think.
<mmunoz_> Hola!
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: at least that is what is in my notes.
<mrinal> sorry folks.... my brain is out.... hope to catch-up soon
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, thanks, can more on edit uuid in fstab. Is this in the fstab on the new sdd?
<OerHeks> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, what applications exactly?
<OerHeks> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, you didn't answer our questions last time you have asked
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: yes, set it to the new root.
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, can you provide more details on this. This is my fstab right now http://paste.ubuntu.com/20334815/. How can I find the UUID of the sdd, and what should I edit
<Tan> add-apt-repository : command not found
<tan2> add-apt-repository : command not found
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> OerHeks: sorry I didn't see your last time question! ... ALL applications indeed are not showing the names, e.g. pinta, pdf viewer, libreoffice etc
<k1l> tan2: apt-get install software-properties-common
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: just swap the old uuid out for the new one, get it from blkid.
<felicity_> hello, (noob alert) why don't apps appear in "applications" panel when I use sudo apt-get install command to install them?
<EriC^^> felicity_: maybe it requires a logout and login
<EriC^^> felicity_: which apps
<OerHeks> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, it does here, can you post a screenshot? ( without sensitive data)
<felicity_> generally in all apps
<felicity_> but I didn't try logout login
<EriC^^> felicity_: that's odd
<felicity_> with synaptic
<felicity_> they appears
<EriC^^> shouldn't make a difference
<poood> hey guys do you know how to clone a disk?   http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/297446/how-to-clone-an-entire-linux-disk-and-boot-it
<MonkeyDust> !clone | poood start here
<ubottu> poood start here: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<jerichowasahoax> What's the correct way to tell apt to never ever touch a specific file on my filesystem, regardless of what packages say to do
<MonkeyDust> jerichowasahoax  i guess 'pinning' can do that
<MonkeyDust> jerichowasahoax  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jerichowasahoax> MonkeyDust: thank you
<poood> ubottu: wow.
<poood> apt-clone sounds great
<poood> MonkeyDust:  i need to clone the entire system and many other files
<jerichowasahoax> MonkeyDust: Actually, this looks like it handles packages, not files
<ducasse> jerichowasahoax: what kind of file are you talking about?
<jerichowasahoax> ducasse: /bin/true and /bin/false (they don't need --help or --version functions, i'm replacing them with my own)
<ducasse> jerichowasahoax: set them immutable, maybe?
<ducasse> jerichowasahoax: or dpkg-divert
<tan2> I installed Ubuntu Miniml and Openbox. Ubuntu start I enter in Openbox but menu there no work. But If I run startx in other X then all work
<tan2> How to config OpenBox?
<jerichowasahoax> ducasse: dpkg-divert just moves it aside, but hey, close enough for my purposes :V
<ducasse> jerichowasahoax: thought so :)
<OerHeks> tan2, you will need to make these files to get a classic login , from the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox#Creating_a_Openbox.2FGnome_session
<ducasse> jerichowasahoax: if you really have to, use chattr +i, but i  guess the package system will be unhappy.
<jerichowasahoax> ducasse: i try to avoid directly contradicting the package system without at least trying to tell it first
<jerichowasahoax> ducasse: just so it doesn't overwrite my changes with a system update (or worse, self destruct and leave my entire operating system in ruins)
<ducasse> jerichowasahoax: which was why i should have mentioned dpkg-divert first, not the immutable flag.
<tan2> OerHeks, its no helped
<ducasse> tan2: how do you start x?
<tan2> ducasse, Alt + F2
<tan2> stop
<tan2> ducasse, Alt + Ctrl + F2
<ducasse> tan2: do you mean you don't get the menu when you start openbox from the display manager?
<tan2> ducasse, yes lightdm
<ducasse> tan2: but it works when you use startx?
<tan2> ducasse, Yes
<tan2> ducasse, Gray screen menu firefox terminal leafpad...
<gadget593> Software updater is only telling me 15.10 is available, is anyone else getting this?
<tan2> ducasse, and there Blue screen
<ducasse> tan2: i don't understand you.
<tan2> ducasse, I said yes
<tan2> I thonk need cnange lightdm to lxdm
<ducasse> tan2: yes, but what about the blue and gray screens?
<MonkeyDust> gadget593  15.10 will soon be dead ... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<therealtbe> does anyone know how to resolve this annoying findfont warning/error?  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/TENhaarToU1DmqsYJiUc/
<tan2> ducasse, Gray screen that work
<ducasse> gadget593: the mirror needs to be updated.
<tan2> ducasse, startx and I see GrayScreen
<gadget593> MonkeyDust how do I check that?
<gadget593> ducasse does that mean I have to wait?
<tan2> ducasse, can openbox start without lidhtdm ?
<ducasse> gadget593: yes, but just a few hours.
<ron__> yes :)
<ducasse> tan2: sure, you can use startx instead of lightdm.
<MonkeyDust> gadget593  open a terminal, and type   cat /etc/issue
<tan2> ducasse, I want auto
<ducasse> tan2: or you can start the menu from your openbox config file.
<gadget593> MonkeyDust it says Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<nikkkkke> hello, how do I dist-upgrade from 15.10  to 16.04? I had the option open but it disappeared...
<MonkeyDust> gadget593  ok, you want the lts > lts upgrade ... i suggest you wait one or two more days
<tan2> ducasse, I cant remove lightdm, Ubuntu want install gnome what to do?
<gadget593> MonkeyDust ok
<ducasse> tan2: i thought you wanted lightdm, you said 'i want auto'
<tan2> ducasse, no it not work for mr
<tan2> ducasse,  me
<tan2> ducasse,  or need config
<ducasse> tan2: just start the menu from the openbox config, i'm sure it can autostart programs.
<tan2> ducasse, what?
<nikkkkke> hello, how do I dist-upgrade from 15.10  to 16.04? I had the option open but it disappeared...
<tan2> ducasse, how?
<ducasse> tan2: i don't use openbox, read the documentation to see how you can autostart programs.
<masters4k> hi
<nikkkkke> sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l> nikkkkke: yes, do-release-upgrade on terminal will upgrade to 16.04
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> OerHeks: some screenshots https://snag.gy/DKasnw.jpg  https://snag.gy/vweZfp.jpg   https://snag.gy/dk74ic.jpg
<aeiro_> hi. i am trying to install xubuntu 16.04 lts. i installed a version of xubuntu before and i would like to continue using my /home partition. i am in the installation wizard right now and formated my root partition to use it as a new one. how can i specify my current home as my future home partition
<YankDownUnder> aeiro_: Did you back up your /home directories prior?
<MisterMom> aeiro_, select it as your home partition just dont format it and make sure your / and home are the same format ext3 or ext4 or wharever you are using
<MisterMom> yes and backup is good idea
<CodeMouse92> I'm looking at an Ubuntu 16.04 (Toshiba Satellite) laptop, up-to-date. The mouse (any mouse - not hardware related) is intermittently not working, in that one cannot click. The mouse still moves in those cases. How do I fix this?
<OerHeks> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, 1st url is full screen F11, and no open document? last screen evince ? here it gives a name on the panelbar fine
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: The "glide pad" mouse? Or an external mouse?
<CodeMouse92> Both.
<CodeMouse92> But mainly external mouse, regardless of actual mouse or port.
<CodeMouse92> It started about 4 days ago.
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: Chrome running?
<CodeMouse92> Yes
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: There ya go.
<CodeMouse92> Really? Will the same problem occur with, say, Opera?
<aeiro_> YankDownUnder: i made a backup
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: No - it seems to be an issue with Chrome/Chromium - however, something *I* have found is that IF the bluetooth is turned off whilst Chrome is working, the mouse appears to work "normally" again...
<YankDownUnder> aeiro_: As per what MisterMom stated...follow that path
<CodeMouse92> YankDownUnder: So - a possible interaction between Chrome and Bluetooth
<akik> MisterMom: there's no requirement that / and /home need to be the same file system type
<CodeMouse92> YankDownUnder: No dice - Bluetooth was already off.
<aeiro_> MisterMom: somehow i think i am not able to select this partition as my home... i am able to select a file system for it, but i am not quite getting it how to continue - https://img3.picload.org/image/rraiwpwr/bildschirmfoto_2016-07-21_18-1.png /dev/sda6 is my home, /dev/sda5 is my root
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: Chrome - definitely yes - and it's not just "on linux" as it affects Mac OSX as well...oddly enough...
<CodeMouse92> Weirdness. Okay, I'll put Opera on there :\
<CodeMouse92> Thank you for the info!
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: It's worth a "Google" - as you'll find this issue is NOT new, nor is it "isolated"
<akik> aeiro_: use "benutzen als" and select your file system type
<aeiro_> akik: although my home is already an ext4?
<akik> aeiro_: then select ext4 ?
<aeiro_> akik: this will not damage anything?
<akik> aeiro_: no, it will just mount the partition at /home. just don't forat it
<akik> format
<aeiro_> akik: ok, thanks
<aeiro_> and for bootloader installation i can just use /dev/sda how it is specified by default?
<guest-pb5mci> Hello! My little toddler logged in as guest and I can't log out nor can I reboot nor shutdown. How can I log out in terminal? I'm using lubuntu.
<YankDownUnder> guest-pb5mci: Try "CTRL+ALT+F1" => login as yourself, then do: sudo reboot
<akik> aeiro_: on a uefi installation i used the efi partition for boot loader. is that a gpt table?
<guest-pb5mci> YankDownUnder: Thanks, I'll try that!
<aeiro_> akik: it is the table of the installation wizard (live dvd)
<Karrde> so I'm on 14.04, and do-release-upgrade says 'No new release found' although news sites are saying 16.04.1 is out .. wait moar?
<akik> aeiro_: if it's for mbr boot then /dev/sda is correct
<aeiro_> akik: ok, thanks
<alkisg> Karrde, what's the output of this? grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> OerHeks: could you please be more specific what you mean by first and last url? the screenshots are taken from LibreOffice Base, vmplayer and evince ... none of was full screen although they were maximized. I didn't ask about panelbar, I asked about titlebar
<Karrde> alkisg: Prompt=lts
<alkisg> Karrde: and your mirror is the global one, or some local one?
<ducasse> Karrde: wait for the mirror to be updated
<Karrde> local. ok.
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> need advice, I want to put google-chrome's cache dir inside /tmp(RAM)
<elichai2> and if I use mkdir(and Symlink it) it will just get removed after reboot
<alkisg> elichai2: /tmp isn't in ram, did you put it in ram?
<elichai2> yes
<ducasse> elichai2: make a wrapper script for chrome that makes the directory before starting it
<elichai2> `tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,size=2G,mode=1777 0 0`
<alkisg> OK then maybe just create a wrapper in /usr/local/bin/google-chrome to do what you want, and then exec /usr/bin/google-chrome "$@"...
<dr4c4n> is anyone familiar with setting up bind for internal dns?
<YankDownUnder> dr4c4n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<YankDownUnder> dr4c4n: And this is probably even better: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-a-private-network-dns-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<dr4c4n> YankDownUnder: when you have a pfsense firewall running unbound, is that where you specify the dns to forward it to?
<dr4c4n> YankDownUnder: ps ,thanks for the references
<elichai2> I'm thinking about just Symlinking the cache dir into /tmp (with no inside directory)
<elichai2> ducasse, alkisg
<YankDownUnder> dr4c4n: Not familiar with pfsense - however, that would appear to be the logical process
<alkisg> elichai2: TMPDIR=$(mkdir -d); ln -s $TMPDIR .cache/google-chrome etc etc
<alkisg> mktemp -d, sorry
<elichai2> alkisg, I didn't understood :\ what does that line does?
<dr4c4n> YankDownUnder: I'll try the digital ocean one. It's good, but it's part of a 7 part series, and the wealth of information confuses me as to what I should be creating
<alkisg> elichai2: mktemp -d creates a temp dir for you, with a unique name, so you can use that instead of /tmp directly
<YankDownUnder> dr4c4n: The entire "series" is worth a read. "Plan the work, work the plan." :)
<elichai2> so where should I put that line?
<elichai2> (because i'll need to rerun it every time)
<elichai2> maybe i'll just add `mkdir /tmp/google-chrome` inside .bashrc
<alkisg> In the script that we proposed, (10:25:26 μμ) alkisg: OK then maybe just create a wrapper in /usr/local/bin/google-chrome to do what you want, and then exec /usr/bin/google-chrome "$@"...
<dr4c4n> YankDownUnder: thanks
<ducasse> elichai2: or put the script in ~/bin, then you can back it up with the rest of your homedir on reinstalls etc.
<jamie_1> hey i cant seem to get libqt4-gui installed on ubuntu gnome 16.04
<ducasse> jamie_1: that is not in the 16.04 repos, afaict.
<jamie_1> ducasse: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libqt4-gui
<ioria> !info libqt4-gui trusty
<ubottu> libqt4-gui (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 GUI runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 130 kB
<jamie_1> its part of the qt4-x11 package
<ducasse> jamie_1: yes, but that does not mean it is in the repos.
<jamie_1> only thing is... if that is an x11 based package it wont work on gnome
<jamie_1> ducasse: how would i go about adding it so i can meet dependencies?
<jamie_1> when i go to install it i get no installation candidate
<dj_> Hello, I have a problem. I want to create another name of a lib link. The current is : -lboost_system. I want that too:  -lboost_system-mt.
<ducasse> jamie_1: what do you need it for?
<jamie_1> ducasse: i need it to run vidyo
<akik> jamie_1: qt apps work under gnome if all the dependencies of the app are satisfied
<ducasse> jamie_1: wait for an updated version that works with 16.04
<jamie_1> akik: i am running on 3.2 with the wayland instead of x11
<jamie_1> and ducasse i cant, i need it for a meeting
<ducasse> jamie_1: then find a ppa or build it yourself
<jamie_1> and for the other two meetings i have every week that i have been using my phone to do which keeps overheating my phone
<jamie_1> ducasse: that is what i was asking if anyone knew where i could find the ppa
<ducasse> jamie_1: but anyway you do it will be unsupported and at your own risk.
<ducasse> jamie_1: search launchpad
<jamie_1> ducasse: i know, wouldnt be anywhere near the first time i have done this kind stuff.. hell i have a patch job make shoved in currently so i can build b2g
<jamie_1> make 4 cannot build android based platforms
<ducasse> jamie_1: where does android come into it?
<jamie_1> ducasse: i was just saying i understand i had to force a different make into my system to build b2g
<ioria> !info libqtgui4
<ubottu> libqtgui4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 4250 kB, installed size 12690 kB
<devmaddox> ezit
<devmaddox> exit
<ioria> jamie_1, i think has been renamed, check the content
<jamie_1> ioria: i dont have a clue, i cant even locate the ppa url for any of them just the package on launchpad
<alkisg> jamie_1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libqt4-gui doesn't contain any files (except for the changelog), are you sure you need that transitional package? Maybe installing its dependencies is enough?
<jamie_1> alkisg: it is telling me i cannot install vidyo without it, and i dont know how well forcing is going to go... ususally never ends well
<YankDownUnder> "Vidyo"?
<n3tn0> is this working?
<YankDownUnder> n3tn0: Which part?
<n3tn0> YankDownUnder ok thanks
<n3tn0> YankDownUnder nice user btw, i totally get it xD
<YankDownUnder> n3tn0: Cheers for that
<acidchild> I am using fluxbox as my WM. When i click on any application that "opens in filemanager" i.e. owncloud client, etc. it fires up Gnome (unity?) in the background. how do i change the default filemanager or stop this behavior?
<alkisg> jamie_1: is vidyo a proprietary software? Can't you tell them not to depend on libqt4-gui?
<jamie_1> alkisg: http://www.vidyo.com/ not really
<YankDownUnder> acidchild: Would that not be a question best asked in #fluxbox?
<acidchild> nope YankDownUnder.
<alkisg> jamie_1: I doubt that they won't want to support ubuntu 16.04... especially when it's something as easy as modifying a dependency
<acidchild> I'd assume it's a MIME type thing, maybe a dpkg-reconfigure maybe.
<alkisg> jamie_1: it shouldn't be hard to create a fake package that does that though, if they won't do it for you
<YankDownUnder> acidchild: It would be MIME, and that might be the resolution to the issue...
<alkisg> jamie_1: it's just 4 dependencies, like 10 minutes of work to create that...
<acidchild> -.-
<jamie_1> alkisg: for now i might just add the 14.04 sources so i can install qt4-x11
<jamie_1> also is that is part of x11 or works with x11?
<jamie_1> alkisg: ^
<alkisg> jamie_1: I don't know what that package does, I just checked its dependencies. I guess it's the source package where the binaries are compiled from...
<bulletxt|2> hi, upgrading from10.04 keeps failing, after reading repos it will just abort saying it will restore previous settings. any clues?
<nacc> bulletxt|2: 10.04 ?
<bulletxt|2> nacc: yea
<nacc> bulletxt|2: 10.04 has been eol for a while now
<bulletxt|2> nacc:  I put the EOL repos
<jamie_1> alkisg: was just asking due to i dont use x11
<bulletxt|2> nacc: it says it can find 12.04 but then just stops and restores previous apt sources
<nacc> bulletxt|2: can you pastebin the output?
<bulletxt|2> nacc: how can I in screen mode?
<nacc> !paste | bulletxt|2
<ubottu> bulletxt|2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> bulletxt|2: honestly, at this point it's probably easier to install 16.04 fresh
<alkisg> jamie_1: if vidyo depends on it, it sounds like it's using x11
<alkisg> jamie_1: so while you might be using wayland, vidyo will still use x11
<bulletxt|2> nacc: I mean, the do-release upgrade starts in screen mode and I dont' know how to scroll
<jamie_1> alkisg: im on gnome3.2 which uses wayland by default now
<bulletxt|2> Ben64: what if I instll 12.04 without formatting? will that work? will I use the OS users?
<TroelsL> Hey - I'm in a bit of a pickle and wondered what the right (or possibly easiest) way of solving the following is: I'm trying to rsync from an Ubuntu server to my nas for backup. I've setup my usr@ubuntu with passwordless ssh to the nas. However, the stuff I'm trying to back up is not readable by usr as it will be created by various services. How would you solve this?
<Ben64> bulletxt|2: 12.04 is old now too, 16.04 is what you want
<alkisg> jamie_1: ok, but of course not all apps support wayland, and vidyo sounds like it still supports only x11
<bulletxt|2> Ben64: but will it work? or will I use my users in the OS?
<jamie_1> alkisg: most of everyone doesnt support wayland yet :/
<Ben64> bulletxt|2: backup, install 16.04, restore user data
<alkisg> jamie_1: yup, and it's a good reason not to get too excited about defaulting to wayland yet :)
<bulletxt|2> but I cant stand 10.04 doesnt upgrade to 12.04
<bulletxt|2> I cant read the erorr its giving cause I cant scroll in "screen" mode, any clue?
<nacc> bulletxt|2: well it probably would have if you had done it when it was still supported :)
<Ben64> 12.04 is still old, you'd have the same problem in 9 months
<bulletxt|2> I followed the EOL tutorial
<jamie_1> alkisg: i like wayland, its smooth now and uses a lot less cpu, also i didnt swap it, when i upgraded to gnome 3.2 from gnome 3 it changed everything on its own
<nacc> eolupgrades (to me) are iffy at best
<Ben64> just install 16.04, you'll save so much efforty
<bulletxt|2> Ben64: lets fix the current problem, then Ill upgrade 12 too
<Ben64> how about you install 16.04
<bulletxt|2> Ben64: no
<Ben64> why
<bulletxt|2> its a server its not a toy
<Ben64> right so stop messing around and get it done
<nacc> it's a toy if you let it go unsupported :)
<jamie_1> funnily i didnt even notice it was on wayland till i went to run obs
<bulletxt|2> there are reasons, now I need to upgrade eol and canonical says you can
<Ben64> any reasons you have aren't worth it
<YankDownUnder> bulletxt|2: Have you asked in #ubuntu-server yet?
<bulletxt|2> no I wasnt aware of that channel
<bulletxt|2> let me check
<bulletxt|2> thanks
<Ben64> you let the server go EOL for 15 months, and just now you're very concerned?
<tatertots> newer isn't always better..especially with servers...track record and stability are priority
<bulletxt|2> Ben64: you make no sense, that's not an excuse for eol not working while canonical says it does
<Ben64> you didn't keep it running properly, and now you're way behind. jump up to 16.04, learn from this, and keep things working
<tatertots> 16.04's track record is how long now?
<bulletxt|2> he makes no sense
<Ben64> you let the server go unsupported for 15 months, you don't make sense
<tatertots> bleeding edge is great for desktop/toys but servers/enterprise not so much
<nacc> bulletxt|2: this is not a canonical channel, btw
<Ben64> tatertots: 16.04 is hardly bleeding edge
<jatt> 16.04 is production ready
<nacc> bulletxt|2: so not sure what you're referring to
<tatertots> for servers a products track record is key...keyword being 'record'
<Ben64> tatertots: you have no idea what you're talking about
<nacc> tatertots: i feel like that's neither here nor there
<RNeville> Hello everyone, just used Clonezilla to make an image of my harddrive onto a second installed HD
<tatertots> at least ask if a person might be a amd proprietary driver user before quickly nudging them to 16.04
<YankDownUnder> "In a perfect world" - one would assume it's best to have a server "auto update"...but "perfect world" does not really happen in real life...hmm...
<alkisg> (1) He should have upgraded before going EOL. (2) do-release-upgrade should still work and if it doesn't it's a bug that needs fixing. Why can't you agree that both of those can be true?
<Ben64> tatertots: it's a server
<jane_> I need help with ubuntu desktop 16.04
<jane_> anyone on?
<Ben64> jane_: ask your question, providing as much detail as possible
<YankDownUnder> jane_: Shoot
<RNeville> running Ubuntu 14.02 , and now I can get my primary boot drive to boot up - grub wants to boot secondary drive (that's an imagine of primary) no matter what I tell bios boot loader to do
<nacc> tatertots: anyone who installs a new version without reading the release notes is already asking for trouble ...
<jane_> I want to host a public website on ubuntu desktop on my home computer (I will only use it as my hosting) but I am not sure if it'll be secure, what are your thoughts?
<circ-user-alwPE> hi: i have a pretty solid ubuntu 16.04 host, and i run ubuntu 16.04 guests using the latest virtualbox .  but i have a few issues which i think are down to my graphics card.  should i expect problems with a radeon hd 4650 (rv730 pro) ?
<bulletxt|2> anyways, does some know how to scroll a "screen" window?
<alkisg> bulletxt|2: I've seen do-release-upgrade fail numerous times, and in some of them I ended up manually updating the sources to the last version, and just running apt dist-upgrade.
<rudysbbq> i'm on ubuntu 16, is there a way to disable the minimize animation effect on metacity?
<TroelsL> I can ask my question another way: Why will 'ssh rsync@nas' not prompt for password, but 'sudo rsync@nas' will.
<YankDownUnder> jane_: Dynamic DNS...?
<nacc> TroelsL: ssh and sudo are completely different commands
<bulletxt|2> alkisg: you mean i should put 12.04 repos in my 10.04 and do apt-get dist upgrade^
<TroelsL> nacc: Ahem. 'sudo ssh rsync@nas'
<Ben64> bulletxt|2: make sure you backup so if/when that breaks your system you can install 16.04
<jane_> I'm going to be making the domain go to CloudFlare which will go to my IP and use portforward to allow it to work on ubuntu desktop, will this be secure?
<Ben64> TroelsL: why would you sudo ssh?
<Smilerut> Hi. When I was unpacking some archives with Ark and when I tried to unpack the next one I got an error saying "failed to locate program unrar on disk". Can anyone help me?
<nacc> TroelsL: is the 'sudo ssh rsync@nas' asking for your local user's password (meaning it's sudo asking for a password not ssh)?
<Smilerut> this happens with every archive now
<Ben64> Smilerut: sudo apt-get install unrar
<alkisg> bulletxt|2: first, backup everything. Then, if it completely fails, I would try directly with 16.04, not 12.04 => 14.04 => 16.04.... so that I don't have to do the same manual fixes 3 times. If it doesn't work, restore the backup and try to get do-release-upgrade fixed.
<Smilerut> Ben64: ok, but, why did it work but then stop working?
<Ben64> Smilerut: who knows
<circ-user-alwPE> what is a recommended, cheap but well support graphics card for occasional video playback and virtualbox use?
<TroelsL> Ben64, nacc: I'm using rsync for backup. Added authorized_keys to nas to avoid password prompt. But I need elevated permissions locally to be able to read the files I'm rsyncing. (unless there's a better way)
<TroelsL> The goal is to setup a cron job to rsync daily
<jane_> anyone??
<alkisg> TroelsL: ssh-copy-id copies the user id to the server, so that ssh doesn't ask for a pass. "sudo ssh-copy-id" would copy the root ssh id, if you had one, so that then "sudo ssh" would work without pass.
<YankDownUnder> jane_: Are you using or planning to use dynamic dns for this?
<alkisg> TroelsL: you can use `crontab -e` to create per-user cron jobs
<Smilerut> Ben64: it works now, anyway. Thanks!
<akik> TroelsL: you need the higher permissions on the source side
<bulletxt|2> alkisg: if I install 16.04 on top it will desroy all my settings , users etc
<jane_> do I have to use that??
<Ben64> bulletxt|2: so can upgrading
<akik> TroelsL: so maybe "sudo rsync -e ssh ..."
<bulletxt|2> Ben64: you have no idea of how many ubuntu I upgraded with 0 problems
<alkisg> bulletxt|2: I usually boot with the live cd, then move * to srv/10.04, then install 16.04, then put back /srv/10.04/home to /home, so that user settings are preserved. For user accounts, I have a tool that migrates them, but sorry it's greek-only.
<tatertots> how would i go about getting a older version of smbd on my 16.04 system?....it has smbd version 4.3.9-Ubuntu right now and i need smbd 4.2
<Ben64> bulletxt|2: well good luck then
<TroelsL> alkisg: already did sudo ssh-copy-id (all keys skipped because they exist). It tries to copy my local users keys again, not the ones in /root/.ssh
<nacc> tatertots: no official way
<YankDownUnder> jane_: I'm asking you if that's what was part of the plan - either which, if you want to host a website on your machine (local), you'll have to install Apache - as a base...and then you'll have to figure out the rest for DNS (Domain Name Services) - so that your "dns" can be found on the net - does that make sense?
<alkisg> TroelsL: try: sudo -i. Then, ssh-copy-id etc.
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen requires smbd version 4.2 and not a version higher
<jane_> Yeah, I will be doing that..
<YankDownUnder> jane_: Good read: http://www.instructables.com/id/Set-up-your-very-own-Web-server/
<Ben64> tatertots: have you tried it and it failed?
<jane_> I am making it where my IP will be accessable to the public, however, I've installed xampp on windows and it got hacked, so if I use ubuntu desktop and just install apache and whatever else I need, will this be secure?
<nacc> tatertots: where does it say that?
<circ-user-alwPE> is there a way of testing if my graphics card is supported by ubuntu?
<hanjollyinfo> hello
<hanjollyinfo> what's the command to see a package's info and desscription? the pkg is not installed?
<tatertots> Found smbd version 4.3.9-Ubuntu Unsupported smbd version 4.3.9-Ubuntu
<nacc> hanjollyinfo: apt-cache info <pkgname>
<magkneetoe> hey everyone
<YankDownUnder> jane_: You're going to have to learn how to configure your router/modem - and then, as well, make modifications to your internal firewall (UFW)...but it's actually easier than it sounds.
<TroelsL> alkisg: Thank you! That worked.
<jane_> I've updated my router so it will allow other people to access it but its the part where I need to to be secure so people can still access the site as a web hosting but cannot gain access to the server
<hanjollyinfo> apt-cache info flightgear
<hanjollyinfo> E: Invalid operation info
<tatertots> if you join ubuntu 16.04 to a corporate domain with PBIS and attempt pbis samba interop it fails because it only supports smbd 4.2
<magkneetoe> If i install 16.04 alongside 14.04 can i then look into the files from the other bootable version?
<nacc> hanjollyinfo: sorry, show not info
<alkisg> TroelsL: you're welcome
<Ben64> hanjollyinfo: policy or show
<Bassem> how can i fix this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/20356601/
<hanjollyinfo> Installed-Size: 17785 what are the units?
<jane_> is lamp more secure than xampp on windows?
<nacc> tatertots: well, that page is horribly out of date and only applies to precise (afaict)
<YankDownUnder> jane_: Read up on the Apache installation and configuration - that will be a huge help...and then read up on "UFW" - easy.
<YankDownUnder> jane_: Yes.
<jane_> Alright thank you that is all I needed to know.. :)
<jane_> have a good day!
<YankDownUnder> jane_: Cheers.
<ducasse> jane_: every time you expose any service to the internet, there is a chance of being hacked. but the default setup is pretty secure.
<hanjollyinfo> anyone knows the units of the installed size apt-cache show pkg ?
<hanjollyinfo> nacc, know the units?
<jane_> ducasse: << idk how that works lol but xampp, apparently had a httpd exploit that allows people to access the files.. Is lamp more secure than xampp so that won't happen? I know theres a chance of getting hacked but is lamp more secure so its harder??
<hanjollyinfo> hmmm
<alkisg> hanjollyinfo: apt show package => also has units
<ducasse> jane_: it totally depends on what you do with it :)
<jane_> ducasse: I'll be hosting a game site on it
<Arex> How to add Xorg to autorun?
<jane_> that uses mysql, phpmyadmin, etc
<nacc> hanjollyinfo: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Installed-Size
<ducasse> jane_: the default is pretty secure, but if you change things you need to understand what your changes do.
<jane_> okay thank you!
<OerHeks> jane_, don't hang it on the internet :-)
<jane_> So it's more secure than xampp and don't have many exploits??
<ducasse> jane_: you can run your lamp stack in a vm or container to isolate it further from your host.
<tatertots> if there's no 'official' way to get smbd 4.2 on 16.04 so the ubuntu 16.04 can have the full functionality of PBIS and samba looks like i'm better off with Ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04...wait ooops that 14.04 has too new of a version of smbd also....looks like 12.04  would be the only applicable ubuntu version for the corporate domain and PBIS
<hanjollyinfo> my ubuntu 16.04 keeps on freezing and did so 4 times today,even though i have new install,on desktop i have 64bit,
<tatertots> thanks
<nacc> tatertots: it would appear you should ask PBIS about that, afaict
<jane_> ducasse: I have a desktop computer that I do not use that I want it as just a hosting server, which is why I was asking if lamp is secure so I can switch to ubuntu from windows
<Arex> How to add Xorg to autorun?
<tatertots> already did..they suggest 12.04 also
<tatertots> thanks
<nacc> tatertots: ... ok, sounds like you have an answer; hopefully they come up with a better one w/in the next 9 months.
<hanjollyinfo> shall i use apt upgrade or apt-get upgrade? apt shows in brown color and i am confused whats the difference , and which is better for me? ncc
<hanjollyinfo> shall i use apt upgrade or apt-get upgrade? apt shows in brown color and i am confused whats the difference , and which is better for me? nacc
<nacc> hanjollyinfo: `apt` is the newer tool, generally recommended now over `apt-get`
<ducasse> jane_: if you use php scripts, for example, those scripts need to be secure also. apache itself is pretty secure, anything you add is the big risk.
<jane_> Yes I am aware of that, however, last time I got hacked, xampp had an exploit where they could view the files and mess with them, which is why I want to be 100% sure that lamp is secure by default and do not have a huge exploit like that.
<Bassem> how can i install java
<hanjollyinfo> ok nacc,so i guess i will use that
<alkisg> Arex: provide more details, how did you end up with xorg not running? Did you start with the server installation?
<hanjollyinfo> apt install javac Bassem its there in the askubuntu
<ducasse> jane_: when security holes are found they are typically fixed right away. just keep it updated.
<jane_> Okay thank you :) I will try it and hopefully won't get hacked again..
<jane_> I suggest to everyone here not to use xampp if you are right now..
<Bassem> hanjollyinfo, E: Unable to locate package javac
<jane_> have a good day!
<Arex> alkisg, just how to do it please?
<ducasse> jane_: but there is _always_ the chance of unknown holes. the best you can do is update every day.
<ducasse> jane_: good luck! :)
<magkneetoe> If i install 16.04 alongside 14.04 can i then look into the files from the other bootable version?
<ducasse> Arex: you need to answer the questions you are asked.
<magkneetoe> xD
<Arex> How to add Xorg to autorun?
<alkisg> Arex: the question by itself doesn't make sense, when a desktop environment is installed, xorg autostarts, so you'll have to provide more info for us to understand what is wrong with your setup
<OerHeks> magkneetoe, if you don't encrypt it, technically yes ( after a few commands)
<asgharpolo> hi , i am using ubuntu 16.04 , when i connect to intenet my system goes down and i cant do anything. but when i am disconnect every things goes well. i didnt have this problem in ubuntu 14.04. what is the problem of ubuntu 16.04?
<hanjollyinfo> Bassem, if i were you i would simply search ubuntu site,and am sure internet search answers all
<ducasse> Arex: how did you install?
<alkisg> Bassem: http://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-jdk-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/# ==> the 3 commands there
<Arex> alkisg, only xorg
<hanjollyinfo> Bassem, let me search that for you and tell you
<Arex> alkisg, no wm and de
<magkneetoe> OerHeks: so i can not click through folders instead of thru terminal?
<bunjee> isn't Guayadeque music player available in Kubuntu?
<Arex> alkisg, minimal iso
<Bassem> alkisg, thanks
<hanjollyinfo> Bassem, u need java compiler ? or javajdk-jre,plugins
<OerHeks> magkneetoe, i think the 2md install has its own partition, those can be visible in your filemanager i think
<asgharpolo> hi , i am using ubuntu 16.04 , when i connect to intenet my system goes down and i cant do anything. but when i am disconnect every things goes well. i didnt have this problem in ubuntu 14.04. what is the problem of ubuntu 16.04?
<alkisg> Arex: what do you want xorg to show when you start it? that's what window managers + DEs are for... those would create /etc/X11/default-display-manager for xorg to start with it...
<Bassem> hanjollyinfo,  i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/20356601/
<hanjollyinfo> Bassem, u need java compiler ? or javajdk-jre,plugins
<Arex> alkisg, and what config?
<asgharpolo> hi , i am using ubuntu 16.04 , when i connect to intenet my system goes down and i cant do anything. but when i am disconnect every things goes well. i didnt have this problem in ubuntu 14.04. what is the problem of ubuntu 16.04?
<Bassem> hanjollyinfo, i guess it will be javajdk-jre,plugins
<ducasse> Arex: if you want x to start automatically on boot, install a display manager.
<Arex> I want Xorg only
<alkisg> Arex: xorg with what? a terminal? a browser? There's no point in plain xorg with a mouse...
<hanjollyinfo> bassem java-gcj-compat-headless
<hanjollyinfo> no that's compiler
<hanjollyinfo> yep https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Arex> alkisg, apps
<hanjollyinfo> that has java
<alkisg> Arex: there are DMs that allow you to run what you want, e.g. "nodm", while taking care of launching xorg and your app
<hanjollyinfo> but it is horrible idea to install java from a security perspective.
<ducasse> Arex: you use a display manager to start x automatically, otherwise you need to log in on a terminal.
<alkisg> Arex: I don't think you understand what you're asking
<Bassem> hanjollyinfo, is it compiler or plugin?
<hanjollyinfo> Bassem, why would u want to install java? it makes your PC  less secure
<hanjollyinfo> lol
<Bassem> because when i try to install xdman i get this errors Package default-jre is not installed.
<Bassem>   Package sun-java6-jre is not installed.
<Bassem>   Package sun-java7-jre is not installed.
<Bassem>   Package openjdk-6-jre is not installed.
<Bassem>   Package openjdk-7-jre is not installed.
<Arex> alkisg, not I enter in login and enter command: startx
<Arex> alkisg, an I want auto all it
<Arex> alkisg, now
<alkisg> Arex: what do you see when you run startx? gnome? a terminal? a script of yours?
<ducasse> Arex: then you need a dm.
<hanjollyinfo> apt install openjdk-9-jre bassem
<nacc> hanjollyinfo: no, that's bad advice
<nacc> Bassem: use openjdk-8
<Arex> alkisg, xinitrc config
<nacc> Bassem: openjdk-9 is not yet ready, afaik
<Bassem> 8 or 9?
<Bassem> ok
<hanjollyinfo> use 8
<Arex> alkisg, DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<Bassem> nacc, sudo apt install openjdk-8
<nacc> Bassem: i don't know what you are needing, it soundsl ike you just need a JRE
<nacc> Bassem: so openjdk-8-jre
<alkisg> Arex: install "nodm", this can do what you want, if I understood you correctly
<hanjollyinfo> why are both 8 and 9 given in the distro? thats crazy
<nacc> Bassem: but i can't tell from your ouptut
<ducasse> Arex: are you trying to use x without a wm?
<alkisg> Arex: it allows you to launch xorg and run your own xinitrc inside it
<Arex> alkisg, I need just rn script on boot
<Arex> run
<Arex> startx and only
<alkisg> Arex: yes, that's what nodm is for
<Arex> alkisg, and in default?
<alkisg> What default?
<Arex> alkisg, witout add soft
<alkisg> I don't understand. Ask again with more words.
<Arex> alkisg, without additional soft
<hanjollyinfo> nacc how can i enlarge tty fonts using the tty??
<ducasse> Arex: don't you listen to what people tell you?
<hanjollyinfo> using the command line? nacc
<Arex> alkisg, hot to just run any script on boot?
<hanjollyinfo> or anyone knows how to change the tty fonts?
<Arex> how
<ducasse> hanjollyinfo: install the console font you want, and run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<alkisg> Arex: you can put a script in /etc/rc.local, but it's the wrong way to do it, the correct is to use a minimal dm like nodm.
<ducasse> Arex: any script you put in rc.local will run as root, don't do that.
<Arex> any user?
<Arex> and
<ducasse> Arex: listen to what you're being told and just use nodm, that is the right way.
<Arex> And tomcat?
<ducasse> what about it?
<_adb> hello. i'm trying to mount an nfs drive with the -o intr option, but according to the manpage (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/nfs.5.html), this option has been deprecated. is there a recommended alternative?
<Arex> no need
<kittykitty> anyone know why i cant upgrade to 16.04.1 through the update manager yet? Its out now so it should be on right?
<xangua> kittykitty: what release?
<ducasse> Arex: 'no need' what? please use full sentences.
<kittykitty> xangua, im on 14.04 right now
<ducasse> kittykitty: your mirror might not have it yet.
<kittykitty> ducasse, should i use the main server?
<_adb> do newer kernels (than 2.6.25) not suffer from hanging issues that older systems could, removing the need for interruptible nfs operations?
<ducasse> kittykitty: why not just wait a few hours?
<Arex> alkisg, I installed nodm
<Arex> alkisg, what now?
<kittykitty> ducasse, i have work to do tomorrow so ill not be able to do it for like, 4 days ahaha
<kittykitty> just seems a bit weird
<ducasse> kittykitty: then use a mirror that has been updated.
<kittykitty> ducasse, checking with the main server now
<kittykitty> tried it 5 hours ago or something and it wasnt up so idk
<ducasse> kittykitty: it's not weird that mirrors are not instantly updated, they're usually updated every 24 hours
<Arex> alkisg, and I not want systemd
<alkisg> Arex: now you need to configure it, I think its configuration file is in /etc/default/nodm
<alkisg> Google it if it's not there, it shouldn't be hard, it's just a text file
<bulletxt|2> Ben64: you see, I finally found where do-release upgrade stores logs
<bulletxt|2> and now Im discoverig what shit is happening
<bulletxt|2> the error is ""It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below  for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<Arex> alkisg, and how to without it?
<alkisg> Arex: use full sentences, this doesn't make sense again
<Arex> alkisg, any alternatives?
<alkisg> Arex: I don't even know why you're asking for alternatives, so I wouldn't know what else to propose
<ducasse> Arex: alternative to what?
<alkisg> nodm does exactly what you asked so far
<Arex> alkisg, what is VT?
<sazakan> hey!
<Arex> virtual terminal?
<alkisg> Yes
<sazakan> I need some help about ubuntu 16.04. DOes anyone help me?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Arex> alkisg, and Xsession need configure it?
<alkisg> Arex: you put your session to /home/arex/.xsession
<alkisg> Arex: see a small tutorial: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=29643
<sazakan> My mouse speed is so much. I searched on web to find solution. I found some but they are not permanend i have to do them every startup
<Arex> alkisg, so need chanhe patch to t?
<Arex> it
<alkisg> Arex: editing a file is not called "patch"
<alkisg> You just need to put your user name there so that nodm knows which user to launch xorg with
<meet> I was looking for a clipboard similar to ditto in windows. Anybody know one?
<meet> *clipboard manager
<ducasse> meet: clipit, maybe? but i don't know what ditto does.
<Squabbler> Can someone help me figure out why I'm receiving invalid permissions when trying to use a symlink from /var/www/html to /home/dev to usb/dev ?
<ducasse> Squabbler: you can't symlink cross-device.
<meet> ducasse, ditto allows me to set up a shortcut key, which popups up the recently copied items list, allows me to search those entries instantly, and pastes the entry on pressing enter.
<Arex> alkisg, I not see .xsession in home
<ducasse> meet: then try clipit :)
<Squabbler> @ducasse: So it works when navigating folders, but apache can't?
<meet> ducasse, thanks :). btw it seems on sourceforge that it hasn't been updated since 2013. should that be a subject of concern?
<ducasse> meet: some programs don't really need updates, but there are others - like parcellite. install from the repos, not from sourceforge.
<GuidovanPossum> hi waiting for the 14.04 -> 16.04 update today and the suspense is building, is it still on, anyone know a time?
<ducasse> Squabbler: i think i'm misunderstanding you, what are you trying to achieve?
<Arex> alkisg, !?!?!?
<ducasse> GuidovanPossum: wait for your mirror to be updated.
<ducasse> Arex: create it.
<Arex> ducasse, and what into it?
<ducasse> Arex: whatever you want your x session to start.
<Arex> ducasse, and xinitrc?
<Squabbler> @ducasse: okay, so apache looks at /var/www/html, which has a symlink to /home/dev/projects, which has a symlink to /usb-drive/dev/projects. In the browser it works from html dir to home dev dir (as expected). But I receive a 403 in the browser when I add the symlink to the usb
<ducasse> Arex: if you have .xinitrc i don't think you would need .xsession
<Squabbler> Essentially, I would rather host my projects on external usb drive, instead of home folder.
<nibblyn> Hi! HDMI secondary display output not working (no signal) after fresh install of UbuntuMate 16.04 with nvidia driver. Works with the very same hardware, driver and x version under 12.04. Nouveau working properly. Any suggestion please?
<Squabbler> But localhost throws a 403
<Bassem> how can i clean my ubuntu?
<ducasse> Squabbler: odd, but symlinks are not supposed to work cross-device.
<Bassem> from any unnecessary files or packages
<Squabbler> @ducasse: That's interesting because the symlink inside of /home/dev when opened *will* open /usb-drive/dev/projects - but apache throws 403 in browser
<rattking> I think symlinks can cross devices its hard links that can not.
<Arex> alkisg, ? :(
<ducasse> rattking: you may be right. sorry.
<ducasse> Bassem: by doing it manually and understanding exactly what you are doing.
<Bassem> ducasse, i'm new to ubuntu
<ducasse> Bassem: then you shouldn't try.
<Bassem> ducasse, wont that take big space of my harddisk
<ducasse> Bassem: you are likely to just break something. clean stuff in your homedir and data drives, the system takes care of itself.
<_adb> Bassem: sory, don't think i understand. do you mean removing old cached versions of packages that havesince been upgraded, or removing unnecessary packages that came with the system?
<OerHeks> bassem read about clean, autoclean, autoremove, lots of tools for different purpose
<bulletxt|2> nacc: just to let you know, http://askubuntu.com/questions/425355/error-authenticating-some-packages-while-upgrade fixed my problem!
<Bassem> _adb, removing old cached versions of packages that havesince been upgraded
<Arex> ducasse, its not work no autostart :(
<aryan> Hello people
<ducasse> Arex: have you configured it correctly?
<_adb> Bassem: then OerHeks is correct: clean, autoclean, autoremove are useful
<Arex> ducasse, I added startx to this file
<ax562> can someone help me out with this error please? "libmtp error: Could not send object"
<ducasse> Arex: which file?
<CarlFK> I just installed wily (because melt 6.3.0 isn't in the repo and the build one won't run on xenial).. and now I have a box with a 4.4 kernel but only /lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic (so nfs fails because I guess it can't find the 4.4 module
<ax562> on ubuntu 16.04 lts 64-bit
<Arex> ducasse, .xsession
<aryan> I am trying to perform a PXE boot where I have connected my target PC with my TFTP server via an ethernet cable. But the problem is, I don't get my LED lights glowing in the NIC.
<aryan> so, the PXE is not working at all.
<Bassem> _adb, how can i use those commands
<CarlFK> is there some trick to installing the 4.4 modules (I would have thought it came with the kernel package
<ax562> when I try to copy files to my samsung tab 3, this error randomly happens and will not let me copy the files
<_adb> Bassem: man apt-get :-)
<ducasse> Arex: no, that's wrong. see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nodm
<james1138> Hello all. I back. Very minor question about Thunderbird mail client. Is there any way to make rss feeds without icons in the menu on the left?
<CarlFK> aryan: you won't get pxe anything until you have link lights... so ...
<Arex> ducasse, what there?
<ducasse> Arex: just read it.
<Arex> ducasse, i readed
<neo__> hi
<nacc> CarlFK: how did you put a 4.4 kernel in wily?
<ducasse> Arex: then do what it says. you need to configure nodm properly, that page explains how.
<urand0m> how do i get php7 in the ubuntu repos?
<ax562> can someone help me out with this error please? "libmtp error: Could not send object"
<nacc> urand0m: it's in 16.04 (just install php)
<Arex> ducasse, yes?
<Arex> ducasse, I see there Arch
<Arex> ducasse, I configured /etc/default/nodm
<CarlFK> nacc: I have no idea... other than run a few scripts that I wrote that do apt-get update things, but I assure you I didn't do nuthing with kernel stuff
<urand0m> nacc, im running 14.0.4.4 ..
<nacc> CarlFK: well, there's no 4.4 kernel pacakge in wily ...
<nacc> CarlFK: how did you "install wily" ?
<Arex> ducasse, I after that I configured /home/user/.xsession
<nacc> urand0m: you'd have to use a ppa to do so, which is unsupported here (but you can read)
<nacc> !ppa | urand0m
<ubottu> urand0m: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Amm0n> aryan, do you have a switch between host and target? If your NIC doesn't support Auto-MDI-X you propably need a crosscable.
<CarlFK> nacc: I picked this option from my PXE installer https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default#L59 ubuntu-wily-amd64-handsoff
<urand0m> nacc, can you help me find the official ppa?
<CarlFK> nacc: note.. the late.sh in my repo is behind what is on my live box here... but I am not doing anything 'funny'
<Arex> ducasse, and?
<OerHeks> urand0m, there is no *official* ppa for php7, but ondrej is the most used one https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=trusty
<nacc> CarlFK: can you pastebin `uname -a`? and `apt-cache policy linux-image-generic` ?
<nacc> urand0m: ppas are by definition unofficial :)
<ducasse> Arex: the arch wiki page i showed you tells you everything you need to do. configure nodm, and start your wm from .xinitrc
<aryan> <aryan> but when I plug the ethernet to the router, the NIC in my target PC glows in the boot too
<aryan> <aryan> anyone here for helping a PXE booting ?
<Arex> ducasse, need start systemd?
<CarlFK> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20365445/
<ducasse> Arex: if nodm uses a systemd unit, then yes.
<nacc> CarlFK: it looks like you booted to a xenial kernel
<nacc> CarlFK: dunno how you did that
<Arex> ducasse, just I not want systemd
<pnwise> How do you install that arm iso from the website?
<nacc> CarlFK: pastebin `ls -ahl /boot/` ?
<pnwise> I am trying to install ubuntu on rpi 2
<OerHeks> Arex, then don't use 16.04
<ducasse> Arex: then you should not be running ubuntu.
<urand0m> nacc, OerHeks should i just compile it from source?
<CarlFK> nacc: I have a hunch.  ... this box has some sort of raid .. the installer didn't install grub right, so I booted a xenial rescue, fixed grub...
<nacc> urand0m: no, that's a terrible idea
<nacc> CarlFK: ah... could be
<urand0m> nacc, how come?
<mael> hey
<Arex> ducasse, no no work
<CarlFK> nacc: so I guess I just need to whack some grub.conf.. um.. where is it at now?
<nacc> urand0m: 1) compiling php properly is a pain; 2) you'd have to make sure you stay up to do with security fixes, etc.
<Squabbler> ducasse & rattking: I finally figured it out. I had to set my /media/username folder chmod to 755
<nacc> CarlFK: /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<ducasse> Arex: what 'no work'?
<urand0m> nacc, so in other words only do it if i truly know what i am doing
<Arex> ducasse, no autorun
<nacc> urand0m: yes, and accept that it's not supported by ubuntu (you're on your own)
<Arex> ducasse, ask login password an no run xorg
<urand0m> nacc, i also plan on using nginx and maria db
<ducasse> Arex: most likely because you don't run systemd.
<CarlFK> nacc: # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE .. # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub ... i'll poke around, it should be obvious...
<OerHeks> urand0m, use a ppa or switch to 16.04 with standard php7
<nacc> urand0m: not sure why you told me that?, but as OerHeks says
<Arex> ducasse, I enabled it
<urand0m> i already have nginx installed .. should install them in any particular order? should i install php7 before mariadb or vice versa?
<Arex> ducasse, and reboot
<Arex> ed
<urand0m> OerHeks, is there a way to upgrade my distro through the shell with out breaking anything. i dont have physical access i only have shell access
<ducasse> Arex: then something is wrong with your configuration.
<Arex> ducasse, or with Ubuntu
<OerHeks> urand0m, if it is not a heavily tweaked VPS, or VPN, you can, but no guarantees given, and only remote access is your problem
<urand0m> OerHeks, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-php-7-on-ubuntu-14-04 will this work? (digital ocean is not my host)
<OerHeks> urand0m, then i cannot answer that, i gave you a ppa that is common used.
<ducasse> urand0m: if your vps provider is any good, they have some form of console access if you break things.
<mael> we should not use this type of language
<Brochacho> Is there any packages for mingw libraries? Like SDL2 etc
<bratchley> I have a server that won't seem to stop trying to use ipv6 when I do apt-get. I've tried single-request in /etc/resolv.conf but it seems to still be trying
<bratchley> and it doesn't seem to time out any time soon
<Arex> ducasse, now work
<Arex> ducasse, and how to autorun apps?
<ducasse> Arex: good, then setup your .xinitrc to start everything you need.
<ducasse> Arex: start your wm and have that start applications.
<_bp> hello fine gentlemen. I've been having a problem with my apt sources; several 404s from archive.ubuntu.com itself
<_adb> _bp: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<_bp> 16.04
<_bp> for example aptitude and apt insist that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.23-0ubuntu2_i386.deb should be a thing
<Bassem> how can i update my instaled application like flashgot
<_bp> whereas it's not.
<ducasse> Bassem: installed from where?
<Arex> ducasse, I need apps without WM
<Brochacho> Fedora has mingw-$PKG_NAME but seems like ubuntu/debian don't have anything similar. I'd hate to have to compile them all by hand
<_adb> _bp: which is failing, apt-get update or apt-get install?
<ducasse> Arex: why?
<negev> hi, running 14.04 on my server, when i run do-release-upgrade it says there is no new version available but 16.04.1 was released today..
<_bp> _adb: given the 404 when downloading the package I suppose the problem is with either apt-get update or the indexes themselves (?????)
<Arex> ducasse, cause
<_bp> I _have_ been receiving system updates though
<_bp> ...at least some of them.
<Arex> ducasse, nano .xinitrc
<Bassem> ducasse, websites
<SpaceButler> negev, i'm having the same issue, looks like the http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts file hasn't been updated yet
<_adb> _bp: try running apt-get update. if it 404s, then check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bassem> ducasse, like xdman and flashgot ll
<_adb> _bp: if apt-get update does not fail, then try your install again
<negev> bah
<OerHeks> _bp, libc6_2.23-0ubuntu3_i386.deb  and libc6_2.23-1ubuntu1_i386.deb are current, run updates first??
<ducasse> Bassem: then you need to update manually, that is why you should use software from the repos.
<SpaceButler> I don't know if there is a schedule to update that file or not
<CarlFK> nacc: thanks for the help - booted into 4.2, all is well.   I'll try to ignore the 4.4 thing for now
<urand0m> OerHeks, i see it now, sorry my colors are not so good. this is the ppa you sent? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=trusty
<OerHeks> urand0m, yes.
<Bassem> ducasse, but those software are not in repos
<ducasse> Bassem: then you must update yourself.
<Bassem> ducasse, i need to remove and reinstall them or just reinstall?
<Arex> ducasse, ?
<urand0m> someone highlight me im trying to make it so i can see
<ducasse> Arex: what are you trying to achieve here? why no wm?
<minimec> urand0m: ping...
<Arex> ducasse, need run app in display on fullscreen
<_bp> OerHeks: okay, so I have downloaded and installed the -ubuntu3 package manually, so that's kind of an awkward example for me
<Arex> ducasse, 2 apps and 2 displays
<urand0m> okay i think it stands out now
<negev> SpaceButler: the files are all there, so i've just hacked my own updated file together to kick it off :P
<ducasse> Arex: they can still run fullscreen if you have a wm.
<urand0m> thank you
<_bp> aptitude and apt swear that I should be able to install notify-osd version 0.9.35+16.04.20160413-0ubuntu1
<Arex> ducasse, no need wm
<_bp> in replacement of what I have installed, 0.9.35+16.04.20151201-0ubuntu1
<OerHeks> _bp, that is not how i told you to, just updating would get the new lists and should fix all
<_bp> OerHeks: what I'm telling you is that it is not fixing all :)
<SpaceButler> negev, i was thinking about doing that, but i'm a bit worried.  hopefully they'll just update the official file soon
<_bp> output of apt update - http://paste.ubuntu.com/20368428/
<ducasse> Arex: then start them from .xinitrc.
<Arex> ducasse, I know but how?
<Arex> ducasse, all displays for me is 0?
<negev> fuck it, live on the edge :D
<ducasse> Arex: you need a wm to position an application.
<SpaceButler> i don't run LTS to live on the edge :-D
<Arex> ducasse, I need FULLSCREEN ONLY
<nacc> CarlFK: yeah, it's an oddness for sure
<OerHeks> _bp, maybe proposed is causing this?
<m5w> Bashing-om, guest-VcEFUS_: I noticed that X crashes my computer, regardless of what driver I'm using, only when an OpenGL application is running and is not the focused window.
<ducasse> Arex: ok, then you figure it out yourself. i have to go.
<m5w> doesn't matter if it's minimized, only if it's focused
<Arex> ducasse, hey :(
<Arex> ducasse, after me
<m5w> (I'm using nvidia-361 from the main repositories with bumblebee* and nvidia-prime)
<_bp> OerHeks: disabled. apt still thinks http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/notify-osd/notify-osd_0.9.35+16.04.20160413-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb should be a thing
<_bp> It's not the only oddity. I have an update pending for dpkg that somehow would break ufw
<Arex> Any help please
<_bp> dpkg could upgrade to 1.18.4ubuntu1.1 but then it also needs ufw newer than 0.35-0ubuntu2~
<_bp> and ufw is at its "latest" version with 0.35-0ubuntu1
<urand0m> Arex, what are you trying to figure out?
<_bp> some packages are 404ing from the repos, and some other packages that should be there are not in my package index
<_bp> so I dunno what's up with any of this :)
<Arex> urand0m, need configure .xinitrc and I noob :(
<urand0m> Arex, what window manager and desktop environment do you want to use?
<Arex> urand0m, Xorg
<OerHeks> _bp again, i see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ufw/ufw_0.35-0ubuntu2_all.deb ... i think you need to run your updates, and all will be fine.  still you *have* enabled proposed, if that update log was real., and proposed can break things...
<urand0m> Arex, you do not want to install a desktop environment?
 * OerHeks got to walk the dogs
<Arex> urand0m, no
<urand0m> Arex, but you still want to run an xserver
<_bp> so if the log is real, then I _have_ run my updates :)
<Arex> urand0m, yes
<Arex> urand0m, I use nodm
<urand0m> arex what happens if you run startx
<Arex> terminate
<Arex> because runned
<_bp> oh look, I switch apt-get to a server that's not archive.ubuntu.com
<_bp> and suddenly 53 upgrades are ready to install :/
<Arex> urand0m, it work on first display
<Arex> I have firefox there
<urand0m> Arex, how many displays do you have?
<Arex> urand0m, standard
<Arex> urand0m, default mini Ubuntu
<Arex> urand0m, but need run only 2 displays with the apps
<Arex> 2 displays - 2 apps
<Arex> urand0m, ?
<Arex> urand0m, :(((
<Arex> Hey any help please!
<Inocuous> I think you caught everyone at dinner Arex
<minimec> Arex: You are not really helping us... To position your software on your two screens, you need a window manager. I don't even know if nodm is capable of handling two monitors well... And you tell us that you ar an 'ubuntu noob', but you seem resistant to any suggestions and help... ;)
<Lokie> anyone got a link for a good tutorial for either increasing the space in a live usb or for creating a persistant live usb
<Arex> Any help plz
<minimec> Arex: I would probably install a light window manager, my preference would be e17. There you can configure everything. Then I would place these programs where I want them, even in fullscreen and set them sticky, fullscreen and prevent them from closing. I would also be able to save these settings and start them on session login (autologin).
<SpaceButler> enlightenment is considered a 'light' window manager now? :-D
<minimec> Arex: So my advise would be... 'sudo apt install e17' first... and then start to configure according to my needs. That's my advice to you.
<Arex> minimec, I want Xorg
<SpaceButler> xorg is a x server, that's different from a window manager
<Arex> Can I autorun 2 dispays?
<SpaceButler> i don't know what you mean by autorun
<OerHeks> with 2 displays, you need a DM AFAIK
<minimec> SpaceButler: It is. I run that on a Toshiba ac100 and it maybe takes 50mb with a fully loaded and configured session with synapse launcher loaded and so on.
<OerHeks> Arex, just use a WM, like a normal setup
<Arex> no
<Arex> I have nodm
<OerHeks> can nodm handle 2 displays??
<SpaceButler> minimec, i believe you, it's just funny from a historical perspective
<minimec> Arex: If you installed the xserver you run Xorg. Until know Xorg is default for all the window managers.
<Queenslayer> Error seeking to offset 2147483648: Invalid argument (g-io-error-quark, 13)
<minimec> SpaceButler: You see I run the same e17 configuration for almost 10 years now. Just for the 'historical perspective'. For a multiscreen setup it is 'the solution' besides the tiling wm's maybe.
<Queenslayer> Trying to create image of USB onto SSD
<Queenslayer> Is it a bug or my configuration?
<ryan441> I am having an issue with lamp and ubuntu desktop, whenever I install lamp, my wireless internet disconnects but says I still have a connection but I have to disconnect it completely and reconnect for it to work, and then it does the same thing 5 minutes later.. How do I fix this?
<ryan441> I am having an issue with lamp and ubuntu desktop, whenever I install lamp, my wireless internet disconnects but says I still have a connection but I have to disconnect it completely and reconnect for it to work, and then it does the same thing 5 minutes later.. How do I fix this?
<ryan441> anyone??
<orlock> lamp.. as in lamp stack?
<ryan441> lamp server
<ape> ape
<ryan441> which installs apache, etc
<furloughing> furloughing
<offsets> offsets
<pooched> pooched
<performances> performances
<orlock> ryan441: is that a package you are installing, or via a script...
<ryan441> package
<disburse> disburse
<ryan441> I used apt-get
<cases> cases
<Short> Short
<goobers> goobers
<trachea> trachea
<shameful> shameful
<fierier> fierier
<semitones> semitones
<Rollins> Rollins
<dairymaid> dairymaid
<macro> macro
<cowardly> cowardly
<overemphasized> overemphasized
<Bumppo> Bumppo
<carpal> carpal
<reincarnated> reincarnated
<remembers> remembers
<reflexes> reflexes
<golly> golly
<Sloane> Sloane
<Pluto> Pluto
<minimec> !ops I don't know how you can stop that, but do something.... please
<ubottu> minimec: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryan441> anyone here know why ubuntu is doing that??
<MonkeyDust> the channel is under attack
<orlock> ryan441: None of the components of the LAMP stack should interfere with your IP networking
<ryan441> It's apache that is causing it.
<orlock> ryan441: which is why i'm asking how, specifically are you installing the components
<orlock> How do you know?
<ryan441> I just did sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Zgan> hello any one know how to run the wifi on ubuntu server
<ryan441> Because I did a fresh ubuntu install and it worked fine, then I installed apache and it started it.
<orlock> you mean you installed lamp-server? or apache?
<orlock> thats the "a" theres also the "m" and the "p"
<orlock> none of which are likely to do that
<ryan441> I installed apache first a while ago and it caused it, so I did a fresh install and tried lamp-server and it still caused it
<ryan441> well it's causing it for me?
<ryan441> It did this multiple times now and it only does it after I install apache or something that installs apache.
<ryan441> it says right now that the wifi is connected but no internet is working, if I disconnect and reconnect, it works for 5 minutes and stops again
<orlock> do the following when its working and not working
<orlock> ip addr list
<orlock> ip addr route
<minimec> Zgan: Without a GUI configure it manually via 'wpa_supplicant'. Looke here and go to the according section... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ryan441> it says command route is unknown
<nacc> ryan441: what do you mean "no internet is working" ?
<ryan441> nacc: meaning I cannot view any web pages, it just keeps loading.
<orlock> sorry, just ip route,
<orlock> you can redirect the output to a file so you can put it up on pastebin once the internet is working again
<ryan441> okay
<Zgan> minimec: thanks for the link
<hodgepodges> hodgepodges
<girlfriend> girlfriend
<restricted> restricted
<narc> narc
<electrocardiogra> electrocardiographs
<Deanna> Deanna
<unbolts> unbolts
<mistreat> mistreat
<bedazzling> bedazzling
<schemer> schemer
<orlock> orlock
<SpaceButler> someone is having fun
<ryan441> okay back
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ryan441> I got the pastebin on what it said
<ryan441> do I just send it here?
<pauljw_vm> ryan441, just put the link here.
<ryan441> http://pastebin.com/ytdgLJPu
<orlock> ryan441: also, basic network troubleshooting - in the output of "ip route" will be a line that says "default via ..." - ping the IP address thats listed
<orlock> so in your case 192.168.1.1
<nacc> ryan441: when it's "not working" can you 'ping 8.8.8.8' ?
<ryan441> okay I will do that now
<ryan441> it says Destination host unreachable
<orlock> ryan441: could you ping 192.168.1.1?
<ryan441> I did
<ryan441> it says it is unreachable
<ryan441> and then I disconnected and reconnected and now it says 64 Bytes from 192.168.1.1
<ryan441> and then 5 minutes later it will not let me connect to any sites again
<orlock> ok, sounds like your wireless is screwing up for some reason, everything appears correctl, unsure of how to debug, and there is no way that apache should be causing those issues
<orlock> but you could always stop apache and see if it makes a difference
<ryan441> okay I'll stop apache and see once the internet stops working to see what it does
<ryan441> but it only does it after I install apache that is why it's confusing me
<Hydr0p0nX> does dmesg show anything when it drops ?
<ryan441> let me see once it does it again.. It doesn't say it got disconnected or anything, it shows I have internet but then when I go to a page it keeps loading unless I disconnect it and reconnect
<ryan441> it still allows me to view pages, still waiting for it to stop again..
<ax562> Can someone help me with this? "libmtp error: Could not send object info"
<ax562> happens when I try to copy files to tablet
<nrdb> ryan441, keep an eye on your default route via "route -n"
<ryan441> oaky
<ryan441> okay
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441, this is a wifi connection, right?
<ryan441> yes
<ryan441> I did dmesg, what am I looking for?
<Hydr0p0nX> just pastebin the last 20-30 lines
<ryan441> okay
<Hydr0p0nX> you may have the wifi adapter being put to sleep, especially if just disconnect/reconnect or restarting the service fixes it
<minimec> ax562: verify that 'mtpfs' is installed first. It may help. 'sudo apt install mtpfs'
<ryan441> http://pastebin.com/h4KjmEya there is what I got from dmesg last 30 lines or so
<ryan441> how do I know if its getting put to sleep?
<ax562> minimec ------> http://pastebin.com/zeXUaD3m
<gestates> gestates
<sergeants> sergeants
<minimec> ax562: I would first try 'mtpfs'. Next step would be 'Go-mtpfs' --> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<Bohemus> how can I boot ubuntu 16.04 directly via efistub? Its the only OS on the machine.
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441 - you can try restarting the network service, i haven't upgraded to 16.04 so not sure of the command as I've heard it changes
<arise> arise
<ryan441> okay.. I will search it out then
<carillon> carillon
<Segundo> Segundo
<polymer> polymer
<Belize> Belize
<disfranchises> disfranchises
<pontifical> pontifical
<purees> purees
<treatments> treatments
<Huston> Huston
<swinish> swinish
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441 - you can try: sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<squatting> squatting
<unconnected> unconnected
<skulking> skulking
<reloaded> reloaded
<worryings> worryings
<whacky> whacky
<handstand> handstand
<mobility> mobility
<sourest> sourest
<hoodoos> hoodoos
<consuls> consuls
<coagulate> coagulate
<orlock> wth is with all the client quits?
<Caldwell> Caldwell
<rectory> rectory
<contraceptive> contraceptive
<attender> attender
<professions> professions
<orlock> can we get them banned?
<cauterized> cauterized
<cleat> cleat
<gypsum> gypsum
<Noel> Noel
<beseech> beseech
<orlock> Op?
<animators> animators
<partiality> partiality
<Baathist> Baathist
<defaultnick> saint
<minimec> orlock: this nikcs are hijacked I think. They all have a different IP
<orlock> minimec: most were from 185.133.32.19
<aggravating> aggravating
<campsite> campsite
<orlock> few others though it seems
<gabardines> gabardines
<materials> materials
<inequalities> inequalities
<perused> perused
<ranch> ranch
<fifties> fifties
<compassionately> compassionately
<prate> prate
<delights> delights
<Chatterley> Chatterley
<whizz> whizz
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan-c - if that works, you can try using Wicd instead of networkmanager, instructions for it can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<forefoot> forefoot
<minimec> OPS! SOme IP's 46.166.137.244, 185.133.132.19, 46.166.190.183, 46.166.190.232
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441^^
<jumps> jumps
<Haggai> Haggai
<tarnished> tarnished
<squeals> squeals
<armadas> armadas
<ryan441> okay I did that command
<vied> vied
<wranglers> wranglers
<Tin_man> i'll check back after kindergarten class is over
<aerialists> aerialists
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441 - did your network come back up after?
<pitchfork> pitchfork
<projectionists> projectionists
<sandmen> sandmen
<noisome> noisome
<collector> collector
<reciprocation> reciprocation
<beget> beget
<showboats> showboats
<stipends> stipends
<segueing> Tut
<ryan441> yes its backup
<ryan441> I am waiting to see if it'll do it again or not
<mayors> mayors
<conflagration> conflagration
<teacher> teacher
<chambermaids> chambermaids
<superstars> superstars
<drpuritan> greetings
<alibis> alibis
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441 - since that works, you can try using Wicd instead of networkmanager, instructions for it can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD , I've never had much stability with network manager + wifi
<jedediah> I'd like to run a shell script if/when Unattended-Upgrade runs and installs packages. The default configuration has a commented example of 'Unattended-Upgrade::Mail "root";' -- is there a similar flag available for running a script instead?
<Evenki> Evenki
<hillsides> hillsides
<ax562> minimec I have all those installed already. check the pastebin http://pastebin.com/zeXUaD3m
<drpuritan> any folks use ubuntu in ministry?
<ryan441> okay I will try that out
<ryan441> thanks
<subleasing> subleasing
<ax562> anyone else have any ideas on the issue?
<opaquer> opaquer
<ax562> "libmtp error: Could not send object info"
<ax562> YankDownUnder any thoughts?
<sap> sap
<drub> drub
<inedible> inedible
<Nation> Nation
<professions> professions
<drainpipe> drainpipe
<minimec> ax562: 'dpkg -s mtpfs' to see if the package is installed. ' apt-cache search' only searches available package. Doesn't mean that they are installed.
<pomade> pomade
<divisional> divisional
<ax562> apt-cache search mtpfs
<ax562> go-mtpfs - Mount MTP devices over FUSE
<ax562> golang-github-hanwen-usb-dev - CGO bindings for libusb.
<ax562> jmtpfs - FUSE based filesystem for accessing MTP devices
<ax562> mtpfs - FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices
<lavatory> lavatory
<still> still
<irritable> irritable
<abdullahi> irc.evilzone.org
<minimec> ryan441: 'wicd' might indeed be worth a try, but you don't have to remove 'network-manager' in 16.04. You can just disable it with 'sudo systemctrl disable NetworkManager.service' and reboot...
<drinks> drinks
<anaesthetize> anaesthetize
<ryan441> okay
<abdullahi> <evilzone.org>
<stagehand> stagehand
<electrolyte> electrolyte
<ryan441> I installed wicd and disabled it, rebooting now to see what it does..
<ax562> wth is going on?
<ax562> too much crap traffic
<stirring> stirring
<ax562> minimec apt-cache search mtpfs
<ax562> go-mtpfs - Mount MTP devices over FUSE
<ax562> golang-github-hanwen-usb-dev - CGO bindings for libusb.
<ax562> jmtpfs - FUSE based filesystem for accessing MTP devices
<ax562> mtpfs - FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices
<monochrome> monochrome
<roosters> roosters
<sidelines> sidelines
<excommunications> excommunications
<nacc> ax562: minimec told you that apt-cache just searches available packages
<Carlson> Carlson
<nacc> ax562: use dpkg -s
<abdullahi> quit
<minimec> ax562: I can tell you again and again.... 'dpkg -s mtpfs' to see if the package is installed. apt-cache search doesn't tell you whether the package is installed.
<jounces> jounces
<motivates> motivates
<ryan441> so far its working, I will let you know if it stops again
<orlock> And all you did was disable the apache service?
<Bassem> is there some thing better to programming in vb.net rather than MonoDevelop
<orlock> thats really weird
<ryan441> no, I installed wicd
<ryan441> I haven't disabled it yet
<ryan441> if it does it again I will
<nacc> ryan441: so i think it's not related to apache then; but something with nm?
<ryan441> I'm not sure, it takes 5-10 minutes to do it again
<ax562> my minimec and nacc I thought "apt-cache search mtpfs" searched local machine. :/
<ryan441> I just rebooted after it did it and after I installed wicd so I am waiting to see
<ax562> sorry minimec and nacc I thought "apt-cache search mtpfs" searched local machine. :/
<kalenpw> @Bassem yes, Vim
<Bassem> kalenpw, is it better?
<nacc> Bassem: kalenpw is sort of being sarcastic, I think; vim is just an editor. You can program in just about any language in just an editor. But I'm guessing if you're actually using VB, you want an IDE.
<kalenpw> Yeah half sarcastic vim is a very good text editor but if you're looking for an ide you're probably stuck on monodevelop unless you wanna run a windows vm with vs
<Bassem> nacc, true im looking in IDE in ubuntu softwear
<Bassem> nacc, im just wondering if ther's something better than MonoDevelop
<nacc> Bassem: given that it's M$ stuff, mono is your best bet
<Bassem> nacc, thanks alot
<Bassem> nacc, what about netbeans
<nacc> Bassem: isn't netbeans for java?
<nrdb> has anyone gotten ltsp to work on 16.04?  I am having a lot of trouble.
<Bassem> nacc,  really dunno
<Bassem> nacc, oh yes it's sorry
<Bluez_> hey guys, anyone here using strongswan with 16.04 ?
<nacc> Bassem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6588/is-there-a-visual-studio-style-tool-ide
<Bluez_> everything was working fine, now suddenly it’s freezing between accepting SA’s
<kalenpw> Bassem I've never tried it, but Visual Studio code is supposedly pretty good not really a full fledged ide though
<Bluez_> no config changes etc, so it must have been some update that did it
<nacc> Bluez_: i don't think strongswan itself has been updated since 16.04 came out
<Bluez_> apt-get still uses 5.3.5.  strong swan’s latest release is 5.5.0
<Bluez_> anyway i mean some ubuntu update has caused the problems
<Bluez_> nothing else on the server has changed
<nacc> !latest | Bluez_
<ubottu> Bluez_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> Bluez_: you could look at your apt log and see, i guess
<nacc> Bassem: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerUsersProgramming
<Bluez_> yeah i did that but didn’t see anything obvious
<Bluez_> i’m installing 14.04 now on another machine to check
<Bluez_> it’s the only explanation i can come up with
<Bassem> nacc, thanks alot
<ax562> minimec and nacc thank you! I think that did it.  Sorry about the miscommunication
<minimec> ax562: No problem.
<matt__> hello
<ax562> do you guys know why that isn't a standard ubuntu package?
<nacc> ax562: why what isn't?
<nacc> ax562: and what do you mean by "standard ubuntu package"?
#ubuntu 2016-07-22
<ax562> why doesn't ubuntu come with mtpfs installed?
<nacc> ax562: why in the world would it?
<nacc> ax562: that's for accessing, aiui, mtp devices
<ryan441> its working now and hasn't disconnected yet
<ryan441> thank you for the help!!
<arooni> anyone here use autossh?  i'm trying to figure out why a simple 'autossh -f arooni@192.168.1.101' doesnt seem to do anything else than print out a usage message
<matt__> hey, new here, is there a channel i need to jointo geth help
<ax562> doesn't all android mount internal sd cards as mtp?
<ax562> stock configuration?
<drose379> When a mouse click takes place, what immediately happens?
<drose379> Or trackpad click, any click event
<lwizardl> hello
<Bassem> nacc, i get this error when i try to creat new empty vb.net project Error while trying to load the project '/home/bs/Desktop/Test/Test/Test.vbproj': Project does not support framework '.NETFra
<nacc> Bassem: i have no idea, sorry, i don't use any IDEs
<percus> hi
<matt__> anyone using ubuntu sdk
<ryan441> never mind it just did it
<ryan441> its still doing it
<ryan441> I will try to disable apache and see what it does
<lenovo_lover> this is one of the better keyboards
<Amm0n> drose379, xev could tell you
<drose379> Whats xev Amm0n
<Amm0n> prints X events
<drose379> Interesting
<matt__> anyone using ubuntu sdk ide?
<drose379> Amoz: looks like ButtonPressEvent and ButtonReleaseEvent, thanks
<matt__> having a problem with ubuntu-html5-app-launcher executable
<chiefer> chiefer
<infantrymen> infantrymen
<drake> drake
<drose379> Amm0n: my last message was meant for you sorry
<silently> silently
<arooni> how come when i try man ssh_config ;; no manual entry;  how do i get them (ubuntu 14.04)
<rollerskating> rollerskating
<fatuousness> fatuousness
<mentally> mentally
<Pici> arooni: it should be in the openssh-client package, do you have that installed?
<unanimity> unanimity
<foremasts> foremasts
<csplugins> I have an EFI Bios and I am trying to install Lubuntu 16.04. Does anyone know how I should format my HDD?
<csplugins> I keep getting to a screen that says Reboot and select a proper boot device
<embarrasses> embarrasses
<arooni> Pici a ha!  thank you
<ryan441> hasn't did it yet.. Disabled apache and its been a while now, still haven't did anything..
<autopsied> autopsied
<lwizardl> the system I am going to use for my mythbox has 2 internal hauppauge tuners, and an usb hdpvr 1212. But when I do lsusb the hdpvr does not seem to be listed
<divvying> divvying
<Belarus> Belarus
<lwizardl> any ideas ? I know the hdpvr works since it was capturing video on win7 a month ago
<unhurried> unhurried
<Amm0n> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<shy> shy
<Lenny> Lenny
<Pici> Amm0n: We're aware, but since they're all coming in from different hosts, there not much we can do
<hilariously> hilariously
<Amm0n> Change mode to registered only
<crafty1__> Is anyone else getting forwarded to unreged-ubuntu?  My nick is registered.  Not sure if its a problem on my end.
<k1l> you only get forwarded if you are not logged into your account. we needed to set entry for logged in users due to spambot abuse.
<crafty1__> Oh OK - I figured something was going on.  Thanks.
<ryan441> I disabled apache and it was still doing it so I uninstalled and I'm waiting again
<ryan441> why does it keep saying that stuff? ^^
<percus> hi
<k1l> ryan441: what do you mean?
<ryan441> it keeps saying people disconnected and reconnected on the chat
<ryan441> and it spams it
<k1l> !quietirc | ryan441
<ubottu> ryan441: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ryan441> Oh okay
<ryan441> ty
<ryan441> anyways, is anyone here that can help me with my issue??
<dancingd3mon> anyone can tell me why I see this when trying to run deluge thin client on windows?
<dancingd3mon> http://prntscr.com/bvxbxv
<k1l> what issue ryan441?
<dancingd3mon> everytime i press refresh, This error shows in my ssh. I'm trying to do remote access from my home to my dedicated server running deluged
<ryan441> about apache and my wireless adapter disconnecting
<elky> ryan441: you might want to explain the whole problem again (on just one or two lines) so we don't have to go fish it out of the backscroll
<ryan441> okay
<k1l> dancingd3mon: ask the  ##windows guys about windows issues
<dancingd3mon> but that issue shows in ssh conneted to my ubuntu 14.04
<dancingd3mon> so I'm trying to connect using the client on windows to it
<ryan441> I fresh installed ubuntu desktop, (this also happened to me before which is why I haven't used ubuntu) and installed apache, after a few minutes my internet no longer works and I have to disconnected and reconnect my wifi from the router for it to work again, I think its apache because it never did this until I installed it. I just now removed it and so far it hasn't done this yet.. Is there a reason why??
<ryan441> I have to disconnect and reconnect after every 5-10 minutes for it to work again
<ryan441> and after 5-10 minutes it does it again
<OerHeks> dancingd3mon, deluge got a module for access trough web ui over port :8112 http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/ThinClient
<dancingd3mon> yeah that works for me fine
<dancingd3mon> but i need the thin cient
<ryan441> anyone??
<dancingd3mon> everytime i try to run it, I keep getting an error message showing in my ssh
<ryan441> never mind its not apache
<k1l> dancingd3mon: sounds like they did a python programming error there. maybe you want to ask the deluge guys if that is a program bug.
<ryan441> it just didit
<ryan441> wtc
<ryan441> what is causing this?
<k1l> ryan441: that sounds like a wifi driver issue.
<crafty1__> either that or you're too far from the access point etc.
<ryan441> I have more wifi adapters, do you think if I switch it that it might fix it?
<k1l> dancingd3mon: #deluge is their channel
<ryan441> it says I have good signal
<ryan441> the internet works until 5-10 minutes and then doesn't anymore
<ryan441> it always works right away when I disconnect and reconnect
<ryan441> also I am right next to the router
<k1l> ryan441: what exact hardware is it? a quick search will show if that is known to make issues. you even can look into the syslogs
<k1l> (instead of blindly uninstalling or changing hardware)
<crafty1__> Also why not plug it into the back of the router. More dependable connection.
<dancingd3mon> thanks k1l
<ryan441> because its in the other side of the wall when the computer is in my room
<dancingd3mon> I'm asking there
<ryan441> what do you mean hardware?
<k1l> ryan441: your wifi hardware. the chip used in the wifi device. that needs some drivers and some manufacturers just ship rubbish drivers which need some tweaking
<bruck> agreed
<ryan441> It's a belkin model #: F7D2102
<k1l> ryan441: run "lspci" and show the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> or run "lsusb" if its a usb device
<crafty1__> My personal experience with some of the Micro USB wifi connectors is that a larger percentage have hardware issues.  I bought 4 and only 50% work.  Could be related.
<crafty1__> That model is a Micro USB
<ryan441> okay
<crafty1__> Its a Belkin N300 Micro Wireles USB
<ryan441> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20387604
<csplugins> How do I install ubuntu on an EFI bois?
<ryan441> do you think this may fix it?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F7D2102 he has the same problem I believe
<k1l> ryan441: what output brings "lsb_release -d"?
<minimec> ryan441: I would go into a different direction. I guess you device goes in 'powersave mode' after 5 minutes... So we create a file 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/8192cu.conf' and add the following line: 'options 8192cu rtw_power_mgnt=0 rtw_enusbss=0' (without '') --> save, reboot. Might help... http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?6,8618,8938#msg-8938
<ryan441> okay I'll try it
<ahrc333ff> There is no trick to it. Just pop  in the live USB and install. Note, if you're dual booting with a newer version of windows which is also EFI then you will run into trouble. at least one would in the past
<k1l> ryan441: what ubuntu is it? and what kernel? "uname -a"
<ahrc333ff> csplugins: above was for you.
<ryan441> It's the latest ubuntu
<ryan441> what do you mean kernel?
<k1l> ryan441: ubuntu uses the linux kernel. "uname -a" will show what version of the kernel you are using
<gshmu> hello, there month yet, but do-release-upgrade return "No new release found"
<k1l> gshmu: can you rephrase that and give more details what you mean exactly?
<ryan441> it says Linux ryan-MS-7623 4.4.0-31-generic
<k1l> ryan441: ok.
<gshmu> k1l: I run `do-release-upgrade` at Ubuntu 14.04, but no new release
<ccube> #perl6
<alexone> we pirla
<alexone> era giusto un test non era per nessuno
<k1l> gshmu: is the release prompt directed to "lts only"?
<k1l> !it | alexone
<ubottu> alexone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alexone> ops
<alexone> pardon
<gshmu> yes, lts only
<alexone> italiani che parlano inglese , un po come pizzaioli che fanno gli hot dog
<alexone> uhauha ciao
<minimec> ryan441: Don't wan't to impose myself on you, but I guess you should give my last post a try... That 'options' line will disable powermanagment for your device.
<ryan441> I did
<ryan441> minimec: I did that and this showed http://paste.ubuntu.com/20389306
<minimec> ryan441: Oh... I see now. You did not ise the 'magic word' (minimec). So I did not get the 'ping' ;)
<gshmu> k1l: may be Ubuntu 16.04.1 not release yet
<crafty1__> ryan441: Personally I would recommend trying different hardware at some point.  Last year I bought several of those and they really were crappy.
<k1l> gshmu: it is. but it could be that either your mirror is not updated yet or there is an issue with the upgradepath
<crafty1__> Since its not like its a PCI card you could just try something else easily
<ryan441> well I have another one
<ryan441> but I think it did it to that too
<ryan441> its not a belkin
<csplugins> I insert the USB and I can install it successfully. Although afterwards, I remove the usb and try booting from the HDD and keep getting Reboot and Select proper boot device
<gshmu> k1l: Can I check my mirror is update?
<crafty1__> csplugins: Do you have HDD enabled in boot priority in BIOS/EFI?
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441 - Realtek's (the chipset) are a pain to deal with some times, that particular model doesn't have source to compile for 4.x kernels https://adamscheller.com/systems-administration/rtl8192cu-fix-wifi/ provides instructions on fixing it though if you want to try it
<csplugins> Yeah, #1
<crafty1__> csplugins: Do you have Secure Boot enabled?
<minimec> ryan441: Ok. So do it in a terminal. 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/8192cu.conf' and paste the options line with <ctrl><shift>v, then <ctrl>x to save. -->reboot
<csplugins> Turned it off based off of my research
<crafty1__> OK
<ryan441> I'll try that hydr0
<ryan441> and let you all know if that works or not
<ryan441> if not I will try minimec's
<csplugins> And  I don't care for windows, just want linux on it
<crafty1__> csplugins: You selected use entire disk, formatted the correct drive?  Do you have multiple hard  drives?
<crafty1__> The error means its not seeing GRUB
<csplugins> Nope, just the one. I choose "Wipe disk and install Lubuntu" usually
<percus> hi
<csplugins> But I tried manually partitioning but IDK if I am messing anything up
<csplugins> I'm gonna try regular Ubuntu to see if that works
<crafty1__> csplugins: Were you using a different flavor?
<minimec> ryan441: I don't think you need to recompile the driver with that git version. Your driver is working, at least for 5 minutes, then it goes into powersave mode *imho* ;)
<csplugins> I have lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<csplugins> No I'm gonna try ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<csplugins> Now*
<csplugins> I am also using UNetbootin to make a bootable usb. But since the usb works perfectly fine, I don't presume this to be the problem
<crafty1__> csplugins: It could be actually.  It might not be installing the bootloader right or something
<crafty1__> csplugins: SInce you're already using linux just use dd=<path to img> of=<path to usb> BS=4M
<zykotick9> csplugins: i'd avoid using unetbootin with hybrid iso images...
<crafty1__> Agreed
<csplugins> I am making the bootable usb from windows haha
<crafty1__> Just give DD a shot.
<csplugins> I guess I could throw Linux on one of my netbooks
<crafty1__> I mean do you have a spare USB Drive
<crafty1__> boot off the existing USB and use DD to write the new img
<csplugins> Yeah.
<crafty1__> The Live CD is a fully functioing OS
<csplugins> So one USB is the bootable installer, the other has the ISO?
<ryan441> minimec: I've tried your version, it saved the first time but then showed that error
<crafty1__> csplugins:to zykotick9 point UNETBOOTIN gets funky sometimes.  All Im suggesting is using GNU/Linux to write the image to the usb.  Its simpler
<csplugins> Hmm, interesting. Does regular ubuntu 16.04 work for you ryan?
<minimec> ryan441: That error is related to you graphical environment that's all. Nothing to do with your device.
<ryan441> so does that mean it saved and should work?
<csplugins> Thanks crafty. I will try the linux method after I attempt std Ubuntu
<minimec> ryan441: try 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/8192cu.conf'. If it spits out the menitoned options line, you can reboot and see. Otherwise do it iva terminal as I explained later.
<crafty1__> csplugins: OK - I would just keep an eye on the installer to see if it fails installing GRUB at the end.
<minimec> ryan441: So yeah.. It might already been saved.
<ryan441> okay
<ryan441> yeah it shows it, I will reboot after I uninstall lamp and reinstall it
<csplugins> ryan: what computer are you using?
<ryan441> what do you mean?
<csplugins> Computer specs
<ryan441> Oh.. hold on let me get it
<ryan441> 785GM-p45 AMD
<csplugins> Okay, I was just curious
<ryan441> Okay
<ryan441> I rebooted, hopefully it got fixed..
<ryan441> wtc
<ryan441> failed to start session??
<ryan441> it wont let me login now
<csplugins> crafty: "Installing Grub2 bootloader" is what I saw
<crafty1__> OK - Hopefully everything went OK.
<Tiegla> Hi, is it possible to detach a dedicated graphics card during runtime and switch to the integrated? I only read about pci stub when bootup, but can it be done at runtime?
<ryan441> it wont let me login now
<csplugins> Same error...
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan - can you login to a console? ctrl+shift+F1
<minimec> ryan441: What exactly happens? You try to login and immidiatly are sent back to the login screen?
<ryan441> it made my numbers all weird.. I think I figured it out though. I had to reboot
<ryan441> no it says it failed
<csplugins> I thought it was CTRL + ALT + F1
<ryan441> the session
<Bashing-om> csplugins: 'sudo parted -l ' show the usb drive as 'sda' and the installer is trying to install grub to 'sda' rather than the hard drive ??
<ryan441> but I think I know why now
<ryan441> the numbers on the right of the keyboard are messing up idk
<crafty1__> csplugins: Try going into your BIOS and reset to optimal defaults
<ryan441> I'll try the ones on top
<csplugins> Yes, I assumed sda was my HDD since it's the only one plugged in?
<crafty1__> Bashing-om: I doubt the USB drive is installing GRUB to itself
<crafty1__> Worth checking I guess
<ryan441> nope still says it wont but I got into the terminal
<csplugins> Im going to DD first
<ryan441> it says session failed
<Bashing-om> crafty1__: In the wizard mode . the installer defaults to installing grub to 'sda' .. seen that a few times .
<csplugins> Well I have sda and sdb. sdb is the usb
<Hydr0p0nX> ryan441: if you can get to a terminal, try logging in
<ryan441> I did login to the terminal
<ryan441> now what??
<ryan441> It worked in the terminal
<ryan441> but not in the desktop
<Hydr0p0nX> start with the easy one, df -h
<Hydr0p0nX> make sure you have some free disk space
<ryan441> I do
<Hydr0p0nX> run dmesg and see if there are any errors reported
<csplugins> crafty, should I DD with lubuntu or ubuntu?
<ryan441> nope no errors
<ryan441> ?
<Hydr0p0nX> run cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<netameta> what is the equivalent of source .some.env.file - file that export env variables for mac os ?
<ryan441> it shows a lot of stuff
<ryan441> what am I looking for?
<Hydr0p0nX> errors towards the end
<ryan441> there is suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<Hydr0p0nX> can you pastebin the last bit of the log ?
<minimec> ryan441: Try this 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link you get here. we can test your wifi device at the same time... ;)
<ryan441> ok
<edwinksl> is anyone facing problems with upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04.1?
<Hydr0p0nX> edwinksl: it's on my "todo" list for this weekend or next
<ryan441> it says temp failure
<ryan441> in name resolution
<minimec> edwinksl: let's say we have not been flooded by problems on the channel.
<minimec> ryan441: Looks like wifi doesn't work. Can you 'ping google.com'?
<ryan441> I just rebooted so it would work
<edwinksl> hmm okay a couple of people in Ask Ubuntu were not able to upgrade to 16.04.1 using sudo do-release-upgrade, so i was wondering if others have had the same issues
<ryan441> says host not found
<ryan441> for google.com
<ryan441> -.-
<minimec> ryan441: Wifi doesnt work. Well I don't konow if you autoconnect to wifi.
<ryan441> what is the code to re-enable the network thing?
<Myrtti_> edwinksl: were their reports from before Thursday?
<minimec> ryan441: Do a clean shutdon once 'sudo shutdown -h now' Power on the machine again. Sometimes it's 'magic' ;)
<ryan441> okay
<ryan441> okay it shut down
<ryan441> turning on again
<ryan441> should I try to relogin or?
<Hydr0p0nX> can't hurt
<minimec> ryan441: Yeah. Try to login.
<ryan441> okay
<ryan441> nope still shows it
<ryan441> how do I re-enable network manager so I can reconnect to wifi?
<minimec> ryan441: Are you still on 'wicd' or did you reenable NetworkManager?
<ryan441> I'm still on wicd
<edwinksl> Myrtti_: nope, they tried on thursday
<minimec> ryan441: Ok. Login on a console and do 'sudo systemctl enable NetworkManager.service', then 'sudo reboot'...
<ryan441> okay
<ryan441> rebooting
<ryan441> what was that code again for the 'cat'?
<crafty1> csplugins: I had stepped away.  Both are the same.
<minimec> ryan441: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<csplugins> ok.   dd=<path to img> of=<path to usb> BS=4M
<csplugins> what do i put for path of usb?
<crafty1> Yeah.  So use sudo fdisk -l to find the device name
<crafty1> That will "spit out" all of the drives connected.  They will have the format /dev/sd[x] if they are SATA or USB
<minimec> csplugins: Plug your USB device, open a terminal and do 'dmesg'. YOu should get the information you want.
<minimec> csplugins: Something like /dev/sdb or similar
<ryan441> have to reboot again hold on
<csplugins> Okay, one sec. the netbook is a bit slow haha
<crafty1> Then you can go sudo dd bs=4M if=<img file> of=/dev/sd[x]
<crafty1> That process will take upwards of ten minutes depending on your system so you will need to wait.
<csplugins> what's the bs?
<crafty1> bs=BYTES
<crafty1>               read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time
<csplugins> Why would you want to cap it?
<crafty1> It speeds up the process.
<csplugins> Okay
<ryan441> it says use netcat
<ryan441> do I use that?
<ryan441> im just going to reinstall ubuntu
<minimec> ryan441: can you 'ping google.com
<ryan441> pinging google works fine
<ryan441> I'm just reinstalling it again
<ryan441> because this is annoying lol
<ryan441> thanks for the help though
<minimec> ok. You have internet ;). Now 'ls .Xauthority' Do you get a result?
<OneM_Industries> Hey, so I am trying to print out a bunch of small photos.
<csplugins> do i ignore the /dev/ram?
<OneM_Industries> I don't want to print them out one at a time, as that is a waste of pricey photo paper, so is there a way to have multiple images automatically on one page?
<csplugins> the usb is dev/sdb. So my command would be dd bs=4M if=myFile.iso of/dev/sdb
<csplugins> ?
<OneM_Industries> I've found a few tutorials on how to do it with shotwell, but they appear to be outdated.
<minimec> csplugins: I don't know if BS is mandatory, but I would put it. I normally even use BS=1M ...
<minimec> ryan441: ok. You have internet ;). Now 'ls .Xauthority' Do you get a result?
<csplugins> Will I get any console information as dd write to the disk?
<minimec> csplugins: No. Just a blinking cursor when finished
<dersd> hola, alguien sabe como instalar drivers de windows?
<minimec> csplugins: I would then type 'sync'.
<csplugins> 880803840 bytes (881 MB, 840 Mib) copied, 119.672 s, 7.4 MB/s
<csplugins> Does this mean I have a bootable usb drive now?
<minimec> csplugins: Ok. Do 'sync' and 'sudo umount /dev/sdb'
<csplugins> what does that do?
<csplugins> Wouldn't I want to "mount" sdb?
<minimec> csplugins: 'sync' to be sure that all data is written on the stick. 'umount /dev/sdb' to unmount the stick .No need for sudo there probably..
<csplugins> unmount command not found
<minimec> csplugins: umount ;)
<csplugins> not mounted
<minimec> csplugins: ok. So you are good.
<csplugins> ok let me give this a spin
<csplugins> side note: 'sudo apt install emacs' tells me unable to locate package emacs
<csplugins> Wait, as I wrote that, I realized I didn't connect to wifi yet haha
<crafty1> csplugins: sudo apt-get install emacs24
<crafty1> or emacs24-nox
<csplugins> got it. thanks
<crafty1> csplugins: dd does not require you to specify bs.  Did it write properly?  Remember you dont want the filesystem mounted
<Karrde> I also am not receving 16.04.1
<csplugins> Just about done installing lubuntu again. This time from the ubuntu usb maker using DD
<csplugins> Yes, I believe so.
<csplugins> when I ran sync, nothing happened, just got to the next prompt
<Karrde> 16.04.1 isn't listed in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts so my next question is anyone getting it when doing do-release-upgrade on 14.04.?
<ryan144> what was that command to view info about my usb wifi adapter??
<csplugins> reboot and select proper boot device :(
<ryan144> never mind
<minimec> ryan144: wb. Have you done a freshh installation?
<ryan144> yeah
<ryan144> and I also switched the wifi adapter
<ryan144> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter
<crafty1__> csplugins: my session just crashed.  Its not working still?
<minimec> ryan144: Ok. So you want that 'option' line again to diable powersave?
<csplugins> reboot and select proper boot device..
<crafty1__> csplugins: Did you try resetting the BIOS/EFI to optimal defaults?
<ryan144> I'm going to try this one first and see what it does..
<csplugins> I can do that, should I disable secure boot after that is done?
<crafty1__> csplugins: I would recommend that.  Is it currenty enabled?
<minimec> ryan441: I would go into a different direction. I guess you device goes in 'powersave mode' after 5 minutes... So we create a file 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/8192cu.conf' and add the following line: 'options 8192cu rtw_power_mgnt=0 rtw_enusbss=0' (without '') --> save, reboot. Might help... http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?6,8618,8938#msg-8938
<csplugins> Shouldn't be
<ryan144> okay
<ryan144> done
<ryan144> do I reboot?
<minimec> ryan144: yes
<ryan144> okay brb
<csplugins> Reset BIOS to defaults but secure boot was already off to begin with
<ryan144_> okay done
<ryan144_> and back
<ryan144_> hopefully it works
<minimec> ryan144: install the 'pastebinit' package. It will help in the future, if you have problems, because you can share terminal outputs the easy way with us. 'sudo apt install pastebinit'
<crafty1> csplugins: OK try to boot now
<csplugins> Reinstalling it
<crafty1> csplugins: You're only booting Ubuntu right?
<csplugins> Lubuntu, does it matter?
<crafty1> I meant like no dual boot with windoze
<csplugins> But yeah, HDD is wiped. I just want to get this working haha
<crafty1> and when you go into the BIOS it "sees" the hard drive right?
<csplugins> Well this bios just asks for priority. I dont think it recognizes individual ones. Like 1. HDD/SSD 2. USB 3. CD
<crafty1> What I mean is that the BIOS should report that it sees e.g. WD Hard drive and the serial number under the SATA controller
<csplugins> I can look again but I don't think it provides that information to me being an EFI bios
<csplugins> Just got to let this reinstallation finish
<ryan144_> still havent did it
<crafty1> csplugins: For instance if you hit F12 or similar it should bring up boot options for connected devices (HDD: 4M-ST3500320AS) or something
<crafty1> (at bios splash)
<crafty1> csplugins: Is there any way you can post a screenshot of the installer at the disk partitioning
<csplugins> Let me see if this laptop can select boot options
<crafty1> csplugins: Either GRUB isnt being written correctly or the BIOS doesnt see the HDD.  Those are the only possibilities really.
<crafty1> Do you have any other devices connected?  A second Hard Drive or external?
<YankDownUnder> What is the make/model of that laptop?
<crafty1> Yeah if anyone else has any insight into his boot issue Im kinda spent
<csplugins> Toshiba Satellite C55D-B5102
<csplugins> Okay F12 does show my devices
<csplugins> I see HDD/SSD : Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB
<YankDownUnder> crafty1: Right...Toshiba...when you repower the machine, if you just keep hitting "Esc" repeatedly, you should get a POST screen telling you how to get into BIOS  - along with some other options - such as boot device order...
<csplugins> Once I click on the SSD, it says reboot and select proper boot device
<crafty1> DOes that laptop have a mechanical HDD too?  Like a 1TB
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: What are trying to install from - a CD/DVD or a USB?
<csplugins> So the BIOS is definitely recognizing the HDD. I had windows on it yesterday until i decided i wanted to wipe it for full linux
<csplugins> USB
<csplugins> i tried unetbootin and also DD
<crafty1> When he reboots it doesnt load the new OS.
<csplugins> lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso both tried
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: Unetbootin should be just fine - it sounds like something to do with "secure boot" and/or EFI...hmm...
<csplugins> I disabled it
<crafty1> Is legacy boot enabled?
<YankDownUnder> *Bingo* on crafty1
<csplugins> Wait. I can change boot mode off of UEFI now
<csplugins> It was locked as only uefi with Windows
<lenovo_lover> Any Ubuntu-MATE users here?
<YankDownUnder> http://support.toshiba.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=4005233
<csplugins> Legacy boot. I don't see any options for it
<csplugins> Should I try CSM boot mode?
<crafty1> thats it
<csplugins> You think so?
<crafty1> CSM provides legacy BIOS compatibility.
<YankDownUnder> Hit the F12 when you're turning on the machine.
<csplugins> Okay so BIOS are factory defaults except secure boot disabled and CSM instead of UEFI?
<crafty1> Try it
<csplugins> Changing the boot mode doesn't require reinstallation?
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: http://superuser.com/questions/838235/access-bios-on-toshiba-satellite-c55-a
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: No.
<csplugins> Well, i dont have the please insert proper boot device anymore... cursor just blinking
<crafty1> good.  that means progress...i hope
<csplugins> Should I try one last reinstall?
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: Yes.
<YankDownUnder> lenovo_lover: Is no one in the #ubuntu-mate channel?
<crafty1> csplugins: Its worth noting I found a similar thread on this.  Im hopeful that will work https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318393
<csplugins> Wow, this installation screen looks totally different. I think it will work this time
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: Has it come to the graphic that allows you to send pizza delivery to those that assist you? Should be somewhere in there... ;)
<csplugins> I have't seen it yet. But crafty1, I did have the lingering shutdown problem, I clicked the left arrorw key to actually finish shutdown
<csplugins> Thats what I was installing
<csplugins> when*
<wateringcan> hi all, does ubuntu have a keychain for ssh like mac os x ?  for example, ssh to a host where there's no stored passphrase and it will pop up a dialog to enter it?
<csplugins> So it might do it for me post-installation which will suck, but Lubuntu should be wokring!
<YankDownUnder> wateringcan: Yes...in several different instances.
<crafty1> csplugins: I find that sometimes at the end of the Ubuntu installer it doenst end proper.  95% of the time you get please remove install media and hit enter.  Sometimes it just doesnt end right.  Should be OK
<crafty1> Let us know what happens
<csplugins> Will do
<YankDownUnder> When it's "hanging" after an installation - if you wait for like, ya know, five minutes or so - and it's still just hanging there, it's fairly safe to reboot the machine....
<csplugins> The screen says: "Give this pizza code valid at any Pizza Hut to anyone who helped you setup your box: PIZ_DEAL_LINUX"
<crafty1> It worked?
<csplugins> Still installing
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: Pizza Hut doesn't do "proper" vegetarian pizza...yech...ah well...NEXT...
<csplugins> I really shouldn't install updates along with it if I am just checking the integrity of it.
<csplugins> Hey, it's the only code I got unfortunetly
<csplugins> Just about finished
<csplugins> I'm gonna wait 5 mins to see if it will properly shutdown or not
<csplugins> But as soon as I press a key, it will automatically shutdown
<crafty1> If the installer is done you can safely reboot
<irinix> crafty1 it's never safe to reboot
<csplugins> And.. installation screen! yay!
<csplugins> i mean, login screen*
<csplugins> Aka: it worked finally
 * crafty1 Jumps for joy!
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: Good on ya. Well done. Happy Friday.
<csplugins> thanks, you too
<crafty1> I have no idea why the UEFI boot was causing him problems its going to drive me nuts
<YankDownUnder> crafty1: Solar flares.
<csplugins> Can always rely in IRC
<csplugins> Thanks again for the help
<crafty1> Glad to help
<YankDownUnder> csplugins: Cheers.
<csplugins> What I hate is that I couldn't change UEFI for some reasone. Maybe resetting the default BIOS settings unlocked it ffor me allowing CSM
<wateringcan> YankDownUnder, any tips on how i get that going?
<YankDownUnder> wateringcan: Sorry bro, get what going?
<wateringcan> YankDownUnder, popup when sshing to a host which you have no key in keychain for
<crafty1> wateringcan: What OS are you connecting from? Sounds almost like OS X
<YankDownUnder> wateringcan: That's going to be dependent on the "desktop" you're using - Gnome/KDE/Mate/Cinnamon/Unity all do things their own way - so it would behoove you to dig through the Ubuntu forums as per that...as for ME, I do all my "ssh" via the terminal - which allows me to control what is really going on - and I can see exactly what is happening...does that make sense? Gnome stores things in the "Gnome Keyring", ditto with KDE, ditto
<YankDownUnder> with Mate...etc etc etc...
<wateringcan> crafty1, running a xenial desktop, but i want mac os x experience :)
<wateringcan> YankDownUnder, ok cool, believe i'm using gnome
<codekarllo> best IDE to develop python?
<crafty1> wateringcan: Are you using ssh from command propmp right
<wateringcan> crafty1, correct
<crafty1> ssh <userid>@<hostip>?  whats the exact error?
<YankDownUnder> wateringcan: Pretty much the closest you'll get to an OSX experience - with some "tweaks" and whatnot - is going to be KDE...but that's merely my opinion...some might think otherwise...and on that note, I run OSX on my "primary" machine (and have done so for years)
<crafty1> XFCE w/ docky
<crafty1> But if you're using ssh at the command line Im not sure why youre getting any UI messages.  What Desktop Interface are you using?
<YankDownUnder> crafty1: Not in "looks" - in operation...KDE is the closest in the actual operation of OSX...looks is a different story...hmm...
<crafty1> codekarllo: Thats a subjective question.
<crafty1> and emacs is always correct
<codekarllo> @crafty1 I see
<crafty1> wateringcan: What is the DE you're currently using
<codekarllo> crafty1 I`ll test pycharm
<codekarllo> crafty1: I`ll test pycharm
<codekarllo> I`m used with eclipse
<crafty1> Thats my personal favorite
<wateringcan> crafty1: using gnome i believe, whatever is the default on xenial :P  error i get is 'permission denied (publickey).'
<wateringcan> crafty1: i was hoping it'd just prompt for the passphrase as it does on os x
<crafty1> wateringcan OK - That means that the server is expecting you to authenticate with an RSA key
<crafty1> Is the computer you're connecting to owned by you?
<wateringcan> crafty1: yeah, i can ssh-add the key and get in, none of that is a problem :)  i was just hoping for a better user experience coming from mac os x
<crafty1> wateringcan: Im talking to you from OSX and I have that same prompt.
<vince_> I have a file that plays file in mplayer but has pixelation and greenscreen in VLC, can someone help troubleshoot?
<crafty1> vince_: probably someone in #videolan could help better
<ohlolz> is the 16.06 ready to update my ubuntu to 16.06? they said today 21 is the day
<ohlolz> excuse the redundance
<neldogz> Is it possible to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.04.1?
<ohlolz> who has updated to-day to 16.06
<ohlolz> who has updated to-day to 16.06
<neldogz> ohlolz, 16.06 doesn't exist
<ohlolz> 16.04 he
<ohlolz> who did the update today :)
<crafty1__> 16.04 was released in April.
<ohlolz> neldogz: do you like my nickname? :)
<ohlolz> crafty1__: i had 14.04 and it said wait till today
<neldogz> I am on 16.04 and wondering if it's possible to upgrade to 16.04.1
<ohlolz> who has watched the movie rocky balboa?
<ohlolz> i'll turn on my pc to see if 16.04 is available :)
<ohlolz> do you guys like my personality? do i sound assertive?
<neldogz> never mind, apparently i already have the update
<neldogz> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<neldogz> guess it installed via an update
<ohlolz> neldogz: good job!
<ohlolz> ive been waiting this update for so long
<ohlolz> winter sux big time. i'm super sensitive to cold temp
<plop_its_ellie> ohlolz, give it another month or 2 if 14.04 is working ok for you
<_unreal_> the page I'm following says to use bsdtar -xpf ArchLinuxARM-cubox-latest.tar.gz -C /arch but the little computer I'm using doesnt have bsdtar
<_unreal_> what would be equal to it?
<_unreal_> it does have tar
<_unreal_> and gzip
<ohlolz> plop_its_ellie: why the wait? isn't 16.04 working well for everyone?
<plop_its_ellie> ohlolz, yea ive still seen some bugs in it
<crafty1__> _unreal_: I would think tar would be fine.  bsdtar is just a different implementation
<ohlolz> i've lost track a bit with ubuntu lately. can o upgrade through wifi or should i connect ethernet?
<plop_its_ellie> the most galrring one ive seen is when you put it in suspend and wake it up, the network disappears
<plop_its_ellie> ive seen it happen on some laptops
<plop_its_ellie> ohlolz, ethernet is usually more reliable and faster
<crafty1__> GNU tar should support other variants
<_unreal_> ok bsdtar -xpf ArchLinuxARM-cubox-latest.tar.gz -C /arch          typing that gives me    an error of    tar: invalid tar magic
<ohlolz> plop_its_ellie: oh yeah i forgot that ubuntu 14.04 has like 1/2 of my wifi capacity
<SchrodingersScat> ohlolz: so long as your wifi connection is stable enough to handle the downloads then it shouldn't be a problem.  but also what plop_its_ellie said
<_unreal_> err typing: tar -xpf Arch....... -C /arch/
<ohlolz> SchrodingersScat: thank you
<_unreal_> I dont know if its the -xpf or the -C that are causing the issue
<SchrodingersScat> tar xzpf?
<ohlolz> one last Q is 4gb ram ok for 16.04?
<plop_its_ellie> 4gb os ram is fine
<ohlolz> ty plop_its_ellie
<plop_its_ellie> heck ive been installing it on machines with 1 and 2gb
<_unreal_> what is the diference between xzpf and xpf -C
<plop_its_ellie> runs fine
<SchrodingersScat> _unreal_: the z is fr the gzip/gunzip
<SchrodingersScat> _unreal_: not sure if that'll make a difference
<SchrodingersScat> !man | _unreal_ you can also always check the manual to double check
<ubottu> _unreal_ you can also always check the manual to double check: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<_unreal_> huh... I did that xzpf and it just acted like I typed tar alone
<_unreal_> showled a list of tar switches and options
<_unreal_> cap. -C is for change directory so I know thats right?
<_unreal_> I wonder if its the tar.gz thats futzing with it
<_unreal_> ahh z is not in the list
<_unreal_> though I do have gzip
<SchrodingersScat> xtract zee files is how i learned it
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> could I pipe?    gzip into tar or vica versa?
<dm_comp> is lib32ncurses5 equivalent to libncurses5:i386?
<_unreal_> arg... I dont even know if its doing anything, I'm trying: gzip -dc file.tar.gz | tar xpf - -C /arch/
<SchrodingersScat> could have added v, for verbose
<_unreal_> that would be to easy
<_unreal_> I thinkit worked
<s34n> I have a brand new laptop that resists all efforts to boot from livedvd
<s34n> I cannot boot the clonezilla livedvd based off xenial
<s34n> or various others
<s34n> it brings up grub ok, but won't let me past that
<s34n> (secureboot is disabled)
<s34n> any ideas?
<ajg4M3l5> Evening all. I had some questions about Ubuntu Mate and Chromebooks if someone has some time. I could use some pointers in the right direction.
<Bashing-om> ajg4M3l5: I can not say how many that are presently looking run mate on a chromebook, but you can ask and see what responses you get .
<ajg4M3l5> Thanks Bashing....
<workisfun> Hi guys, my ubuntu 14.04 suddenly can't find it's networking devices (after 3 months of working). I've posted more information on http://askubuntu.com/questions/801526/no-network-devices-available-ubuntu-14-04-when-wireless-previously-worked
<workisfun> hoping someone can help
<ajg4M3l5> So here's the scoop; I bought an Acer C720 a year ago and I put Ubuntu Mate on it. I LOVE IT... but it's dying. I need to upgrade and clearly I've learned that I can have all of my development tools on something significantly less than a Mac.
<ajg4M3l5> So what do you guys suggest?
<ajg4M3l5> I need at least 4GB of RAM, a 64 bit processor and if not at least a 128gb HD, a chassis that I can upgrade myself.
<ajg4M3l5> I was looking at the Lenovo Yoga but I didn't see much decent support for it.
<ajg4M3l5> I like the 11" size and the portability of the Chromebooks, which is why I tend to move towards them.
<ajg4M3l5> The Acer works OK. I think it just wasn't meant for the amount of abuse I gave it.
<Bashing-om> ajg4M3l5: That is not direct support .. your query better in #ubuntu-offtopic .
<ajg4M3l5> Ah, ok.
<ajg4M3l5> My appologies.
<ajg4M3l5> I'll post there instead.
<JustAnotherIdiot> hello ubuntu
<JustAnotherIdiot> is there an archive that supports encryption on ubuntu 16.04 server-side without installing anything
<rajiv_> Hi @channel
<rajiv_> I am using Ubuntu under Linode. Recently I got READ_TO_DECRYPT when I issues command 'ls'
<crafty1__> rajiv_: SOunds like Cryptowall
<rajiv_> I can`t able to run the background services. Any help?
<rajiv_> @craft Thks, What can I do now? Is there any solution?
<JustAnotherIdiot> I dunno I'll just install unzip
<rajiv_> How Cryptowall can be prevented?
<asad0x> Sup
<antonio2> I can't find out how to get my wifi working?
<antonio2> Any terminal command I can use to check why my wifi si
<antonio2> Isn't working?
<antonio2> My wifi won't connect.  Is there a terminal command to check what's going on?
<wuseman> antonio2: try iwconfig
<antonio2> Wuseman what am I looking for?
<wuseman> Do you see wlan0, wlp3s0 or something?
<antonio2> Wlan0
<antonio2> Wlan0 ieee 802.11bg essid:off/any
<apinsv> ubuntu 11.04 is not detecting my lenovo s820 android phone, acn anyone help me
<apinsv> ubuntu 14.04
<Guy1524> hey guys, the libglfw3 package and libglfw3-dev package has an outdated version of glfw
<Guy1524> I need the newer version
<apinsv> i need a working usb driver for lenovo s820 android phone
<apinsv> lsusb doesnt show my phone listes
<apinsv> iam using ubuntu 14.04
<Guy1524> nvm fixed it
<apinsv> any androubuntu geniouses here?
<apinsv> nvm?
<nzw1> Hi there is anyway I can create different acount level
<YankDownUnder> Different account level?
<apinsv> none of the solutions from google search helped
<EriC^^> nonsudo?
<MrNumber3IsMe> Hello room
<nzw1> EriC^^: just like different access levels i.e  sudo levels
<apinsv> go to users and groups and create
<EriC^^> nzw1: there's basically sudo and adm for logs and other groups
<YankDownUnder> nzw1: The *nix system allows for heaps of different "variety" within creating permissions/rights for users...you'll have to be slightly more specific...
<YankDownUnder> nzw1: https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/linux-users-and-groups
<antonio2> Argh
<antonio2> Cant get wifi to work...airplane mode is stuck on.
<nzw1> YankDownUnder: that is what I after
<YankDownUnder> nzw1: Coolbeans.
<nzw1> thank you :)
<GuidovanPossum> hi I was hoping to time a backup before upgrading from 14.04 -> 16.04 I'm still not seeing it I was told to wait until my mirror was updated earlier
<GuidovanPossum> I've check the box to look for new LTS and am doing:   sudo do-release-upgrade
<GuidovanPossum> this is the correct way?
<GuidovanPossum> first time
<YankDownUnder> GuidovanPossum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<GuidovanPossum> Did that and still not seeing anything yet
<GuidovanPossum> just says The software on this computer is up to date.
<YankDownUnder> GuidovanPossum: I'm not quite sure I understand exactly what you're stating...please be extremely clear if possible.
<GuidovanPossum> trying to upgrade from 14.04 to16.04 which I was told would be released to the servers sometime today
<GuidovanPossum> but I'm not seeing anything so I'm asking if they released or not and if anyone here has had success
<YankDownUnder> GuidovanPossum: If you've follows - EXACTLY everything that was described in the URL I sent you, and you've been through the upgrade and rebooted, then, by all means, you should be running 16.04.1 LTS...and you're saying that that is NOT the case, correct?
<GuidovanPossum> it's not seeing any upgrade on my end yet
<GuidovanPossum> I check and get "The software on this computer is up to date."
<YankDownUnder> GuidovanPossum: So you've followed EXACTLY the directions on that page...?
<GuidovanPossum> yes under the Upgrading from Ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop system part
<GuidovanPossum> that's why I'm asking
<Flannel> YankDownUnder: You can force it if you run `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<Flannel> er,
<Flannel> GuidovanPossum: You can force it with `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<YankDownUnder> GuidovanPossum: I do believe you may have missed some bits...hmm? And as Flannel just stated, you can "force" an upgrade...as per what he just wrote.
<GuidovanPossum> there it found it thanks so much Flannel!
<YankDownUnder> Beauty. All good.
<apinsv> Android phone not showing up in lsusb in ubuntu 14.04, can anyone help
<GuidovanPossum> don't know why not before thanks!
<reisio> apinsv: you need um
<reisio> apinsv: mtp nonsense for nautilus/files
<reisio> android decided plain usb mass storage was too convenient
<Kartagis> hello
<apinsv> reisio: i installed gvfs-mtp
<apinsv> didnt help
<Kartagis> my proftpd kept dying for no obvious reason so I started it with debugging, and I got back a usable (?) log. where do I seek help regarding this?
<apinsv> added the vid in adbusb.ini
<apinsv> created /etc/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules
<apinsv> reisio:both are based on linux, still they made it incompatible
<reisio> apinsv: the vid?
<reisio> apinsv: well Linux is just a kernel, it does almost nothing on its own
<apinsv> reisio:vendor id
<reisio> the userland part, GNU, and what runs on it is vastly more important/relevant
<reisio> apinsv: you shouldn't need anything but mtp support and a file manager
<reisio> apinsv: alternatively, just use sftp over wireless; it is a wireless device, after all
<apinsv> reisio:if you have any helpful links please share
<Kartagis> my proftpd kept dying for no obvious reason so I started it with debugging, and I got back a usable (?) log. where do I seek help regarding this? #proftpd looks dead
<apinsv> reisio: sftp works, i need the phone detected in vitualbox
<reisio> apinsv: sftp will work for that, too
<apinsv> reisio: i need to use a forensic tool
<reisio> apinsv: what're you doing in general?
<reisio> mmm, sure you do
<apinsv> reisio:from windows, else i will have to load windows on another machine
<reisio> not entirely aware of a forensic tool on Windows that doesn't have a real analogue on Unix
<apinsv> reisio: it basically needs to be detected as a usb, so that it can be passed through virtualbox to the windows host
<reisio> apinsv: to do what
<bahram> fuck
<apinsv> reisio: to retrieve deleted data from phone memory
<antonio2> For some reason ny wi
<bahram> fuckkkkkkkkkk
<reisio> apinsv: from the onboard storage?
<bahram> fuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<reisio> bahram: mmmhmmm
<apinsv> reisio:yes
<reisio> some versions of android/phones have an advanced option to switch from mtp to usb
<antonio2> For some reason my wifi isnt connecting.  No connections are showing up.  Heres a video of whats going on.
<antonio2> https://youtu.be/LndkQKffmWE
<reisio> a video, how comprehensive
<Triffid_Hunter> reisio: umm MTP is a usb protocol, if it's not showing up as a usb device, mtp isn't gonna work either..
<apinsv> reisio: this one doesn't have that option
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: are those two statements related?
<Triffid_Hunter> apinsv: what does your dmesg say after plugging the phone in
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: he didn't say it wasn't working, he said he wanted virtualbox windows blah blah blah
<Triffid_Hunter> reisio: you're saying he should switch from mtp to usb, but mtp runs on top of usb... he says it's not appearing as a usb device
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: wait wait, what am I saying again? :p
<reisio> tell me more
<thekrynn_> hey all, does anyone know of a way to utilize SSD to speed up the listing/metadata processes of an ext4 volume?
<thekrynn_> or if it's even possible
<reisio> thekrynn_: wha?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: you could put the journal on the ssd
<thekrynn_> Triffid_Hunter: how would i go about doing that... done through fstab or something of the sort?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: that's only gonna speed up ops that involve the journal though, reading big chunks of the disk is still unavoidably limited by disk speed
<reisio> antonio2: no hardware wifi switch? (fn+key? on the side? etc.)
<thekrynn_> thats fine.. biggest issue i have is things like doing du
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter:dmesg doesn't show my usb device, but the phone starts charging
<thekrynn_> there's so many files that it just takes forever
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: umm have a play with tune2fs and friends, might be able to do it as a mount option, ask google for further details
<Triffid_Hunter> apinsv: sounds like you're using a charge cable with no data wires, or the phone doesn't want to talk usb
<Triffid_Hunter> apinsv: if the usb data lines were present but the phone is having a bad day, kernel should at least say 'usb device blah is refusing address -71' or similar
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter:It is the original data cable that came along
<reisio> antonio2: if you login as another user?
<antonio2> Reisio I just logged vack
<antonio2> I
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: can't do much about that.. however note that most of it gets cached in memory the first time, so subsequent runs will be faster
<Triffid_Hunter> apinsv: *shrug* try another usb port.. until/unless something shows up in dmesg, as far as your computer is concerned, there's nothing plugged in there
<antonio2> Reisio i just logged back in.  Did rfkill list all in term...says no on soft and no on hard...but still no wifi.
<thekrynn_> Triffid_Hunter: unfortunately, never seems to cache properly, but i may just have that much data and that many files that RAM doesnt seem to have an effect
<reisio> antonio2: what about as a different user?
<whologin> hi all
<Triffid_Hunter> apinsv: the phone is powered on, right? the charge-only bootloader typically doesn't like speaking usb. bring it up in fastboot or recovery if you want the internal storage to stay readonly
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter: i tried all the ports, dmesg shows some new usb device, but they show even if the phone is disconnected
<whologin> whats the channel where I can ask non OS related questions?
<thekrynn_> ive basically resorted to writing scripts to preemtively scan and check for directory/file changes
<thekrynn_> and write my own md system
<reisio> whologin: about what?
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter:Phone is powered on an running
<whologin> im trying to ug my laptops wifi
<reisio> ug?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: wait, XY problem? there's an entire kernel subsystem for monitoring and notifying about file changes
<whologin> upgrade
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: no need to scan for that
<reisio> whologin: the hardware?
<whologin> ya
<reisio> whologin: #hardware or #electronics
<whologin> my laptop only has only antenna cable
<whologin> ok ty
<thekrynn_> Triffid_Hunter: what i meant was, i use stat to see what's changed, directory wise, and then traverse each directory to see what files change and update the size/checksums of each file
<thekrynn_> since im talking on the orders of 10s of millions of files per main directory
<reisio> thekrynn_: files containing what?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: checksums of each file? lol so you're basically reading the whole disk, and want that to be faster? use a faster disk..
<YankDownUnder> thekrynn_: Have you thought to ask this question in #ubuntu-server, perchance?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: why are you doing this? sounds like a job for rsync or rdiff-backup
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: again, XY problem :P
<reisio> sounds like a job for not-an-FS
<thekrynn_> YankDownUnder, yeah moving there shortly :-)
<thekrynn_> Triffid_Hunter: yeah, i started with rsync... and our custom built scripts are outprforming it expotentially
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: see http://xyproblem.info
<thekrynn_> reading
<AtuM> one quick question - "do-release-upgrade" still does not work on 14.04. Is that delayed to 16.04.2 ?
<thekrynn_> oh, ok.. rephrased: how do i keep track of changes of a few hundred files every minute on a repository of over 100m files
<antonio2> Fricking weird...reisio...now its working.
<reisio> thekrynn_: can you describe the data in some way more elaborate than 'files'?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: a daemon that uses inotify to receive file change notifications from the kernel
<reisio> antonio2: see lots of access points?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: scanning will *always* be slow, and it's totally unnecessary because the kernel already knows every time a file is changed
<thekrynn_> reislo: files that are space delimited rows of integers
<thekrynn_> about 100T worth
<reisio> ...
<thekrynn_> data science analysis of the worldwide population
<thekrynn_> time series
<antonio2> Reisio yep.  Ive had this happen like once or twice before.
<reisio> space delimited
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: actually it sounds like you'd be better off with some sort of nosql db, this workload sounds like it's really abusing the filesystem for something it's not really designed to do well
<reisio> so it sounds like you're trying to use an FS as a DB
<reisio> antonio2: got bluetooth?
<thekrynn_> we've exhausted mongo and redis... been trying to get into aerospike, but its a nightmare to use
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: all good DBs have replication stuff built in, so changes can be efficiently mirrored to other nodes
<reisio> why would you want to get into something that's a nightmare to use :D
<thekrynn_> we resorted to a sort of nosql/raw disk custom md solution which works very well, but the upkeep is brutal
<thekrynn_> so was seeing if there's anything inherently useful from a OS perspective that we may have overlooked
<antonio2> Reisio nope
<thekrynn_> someone told us to try ZFS.. that was a brutal mistake
<reisio> lot of brutality at your co
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter:usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<reisio> antonio2: take it back?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: with that sort of dataset, I think there's no way you could possibly avoid a highly customised solution.. nosql is probably closer than abusing the FS but will still need a lot of tuning
<antonio2> Reisio what?
<reisio> the laptop
<Triffid_Hunter> apinsv: ah there you go, sounds like a bad cable
<reisio> it's very hard to imagine flat files are superior to other things in this case
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter:usb 2-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device
<antonio2> Haha.  Its from 2009
<thekrynn_> Triffid_Hunter: excellent, thats for the feedback. Figured it would be good to make sure that we're not reinventing the wheel
<reisio> antonio2: what'd you do to make it stop working reliably?
<antonio2> No idea
<thekrynn_> ive found that doing very intricate directory trees with max files per depth worked very well with keeping custom metadata breakdowns and using stat, but its so easy to have new bugs
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter: Then i will get a new cable and check
<reisio> antonio2: know when it started?
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: keep us posted on what you end up doing, and watch out for XY problems in the future ;)
<thekrynn_> will do, thanks :-)
<thekrynn_> we've been at this for about 2 years now... its just that the data scales faster than the resources
<reisio> thekrynn_: just out of curiosity, do you know what he means by 'xy problem'?
<thekrynn_> so its all about coming up with radical new ways of dealing with it
<antonio2> Reisio trying something
<reisio> get slower data, then :p
<thekrynn_> heh heh, the company relies on the data, and it comes at it's own pace :-)
<thekrynn_> i deal with xy problems all the time.. i guess the issue is is that the tech dept's goals are dictated by the business side
<thekrynn_> yet the business side never provides the resources to do it, and they dont understand why that's an issue
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: if the company relies on the data, then the company relies on having enough resources to wrangle the data too
<thekrynn_> yeah.. the business department is overzealous and overexpecting
<thekrynn_> i would acutally say its more of an operational failure than anything else
<ahmed> Good morning every one
<reisio> mornin'
<ahmed> i am ahmed from egypt
<reisio> thekrynn_: so you already knew that name, 'xy problem'?
<thekrynn_> i know the concept of it, just didnt know the actual term
<reisio> thekrynn_: nobody does
<thekrynn_> im one of those extremely one sided brain types that does advanced calculus in my head but i cant memorize vocab to save my life :-)
<reisio> it's quite a stupid name for it
<reisio> in this case, it isn't you
<reisio> it's every person who says 'xy problem' as if it means something :p
<paranoidabhi> hi guys!
<reisio> hi para
<counterfeit> problem enforcing ubuntu gnome dns servers when running a check on ipleak.net.  any thoughts?  using vpn software
<thekrynn_> i mean it is a rather obscure issue, but it realy just is something that is that far out of the box so i usually come on these boards not expecting an answer
<paranoidabhi> I am using kubuntu 16.04 with windows 10 on dual boot. Issue: ethernet not detected in ubuntu.
<thekrynn_> sometimes i get lucky though :-)
<paranoidabhi> information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20420701/
<paranoidabhi> any ideas?
<reisio> thekrynn_: might get farther if you put some example data/filesystem hierarchy up somewhere, and ask only for a faster way
<reisio> in #linux or someplace
<paranoidabhi> I haven't changed any configuration, it suddenly stopped working, not sure why.
<yogesh> how many here doing computer engineering?
<reisio> yogesh: >0
<thekrynn_> reislo: good idea, i might try that, thanks
<yogesh> reislo : u?
<reisio> paranoidabhi: it's working in windows 10 right now?
<reisio> yogesh: nope
<paranoidabhi> reisio, yes
<Flannel> yogesh: You're probably looking for #ubuntu-offtopic (a social channel), this is #ubuntu (a technical support channel)
<yogesh> flannel: wt channel i should choose the?
<yogesh> then?*
<reisio> paranoidabhi: doesn't show up from sudo lspci | grep -i net?
<yogesh> can u suggest me
<Flannel> yogesh: #ubuntu-offtopic
<apinsv> <paranoidabhi>: rfkill list all
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: fwiw, asking us how to speed up FS tree-walking when your problem is managing a ludicrously large scientific dataset is a perfect example of XY problem :P
<yogesh> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<paranoidabhi> reisio, does show up there http://paste.ubuntu.com/20421011/
<thekrynn_> Triffid_Hunter: thing is.. ive asked that and the overwhelming answer to that is migrate to an object store style FS
<thekrynn_> but that isnt compatible with 90% of our workflow
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: well yeah, those are specifically designed to handle exactly the sort of data you have
<yogesh> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<paranoidabhi> apinsv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20421074/
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: suggest making shims to go between your workflow and the object store then :P
<yogesh> #ubuntu-offtopic
<paranoidabhi> The wifi works though but Ethernet doesn't.
<yogesh> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<paranoidabhi> yogesh, it's /JOIN <Channel-Name>
<apinsv> <paranoidabhi>nm-tool
<paranoidabhi> sry \
<yogesh> \JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic
<paranoidabhi> apinsv, abhishek ~ $ nm-tool No command 'nm-tool' found, did you mean:
<yogesh> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yogesh> no it not working
<paranoidabhi> yogesh, /JOIN
<yogesh> not working still
<yogesh> u try?
<AtuM> :)
<AtuM> nice one yogesh
<paranoidabhi> yogesh, works for me
<yogesh> :)
<AtuM> yogesh, use small letters
<paranoidabhi> apinsv, sry, not sure which you are referring to.
<AtuM> it's not working for me either ;-)
<paranoidabhi> any ideas guys?
<yogesh> still there :)
<apinsv> paranoidabhi: check the output of nmcli device show <interface>
<apinsv> paranoidabhi:Whats your ubuntu version?
<yogesh> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<paranoidabhi> apinsv, 16.04
<AtuM> yogesh, are you serious, or just trying to get everyone in there :)
<yogesh> :D
<yogesh> No im serious
<paranoidabhi> apinsv, what info in nmcli device show? Can you specify a grep, it has ip addresses and all.
<AtuM> yogesh, same command but use /
<yogesh> NO working
<yogesh> its not shwing anything
<yogesh> maybe i should try after restarting this appo
<AtuM> yogesh, are you using web client?
<dkam> Anyone know when update-manager will see 16.04.1 ?
<yogesh> no application
<yogesh> Xhat application
<yogesh> Xchat sry
<paranoidabhi> any ideas folks? :)
<AtuM> yogesh, no idea what the problem is then.. i use xchat aswell
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: Go into your BIOS, turn off serial COM ports, reboot, check to see if it works. It might be an issue with shared IRQ's that is keeping the NIC from working properly under linux.
<thekrynn_> Triffid_Hunter, heh ok... let me see if i can rephrase in a more Y sort of way :-)  I have a volume on my mac with millions of files and spotlight lets me search for changed/matching files very quickly. Is there something similar on ubuntu
<yogesh> Bc not working
<apinsv> paranoidabhi:check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/761036/ubuntu-16-04-ethernet-issues
<YankDownUnder> thekrynn_: slocate
<YankDownUnder> thekrynn_: "man locate"
<apinsv> paranoidabhi:http://askubuntu.com/questions/763785/why-wired-internet-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: changed? use an inotify daemon.. apparently there's one called dnotify, "Execute a command when the contents of a directory change"
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: as for matching, that's harder.. deduplication is being discussed as an inclusion to linux filesystems I believe, not sure where exactly it's at
<paranoidabhi> apinsv, what does setting the IPv6 settings "Method" section to "ignore" mean?
<thekrynn_> to clarify, matching based on filename only.. no reading of any files
<Triffid_Hunter> thekrynn_: OSX probably keeps a quick index for the whole tree at the FS level, not sure if linux does that.. I wonder if btrfs or similar would be quicker or slower than ext4 for this workload
<thekrynn_> brtfs, xfs and zfs were all nightmares.. they all had their issues
<YankDownUnder> OSX uses the same basic ideology as "locate".
<thekrynn_> YankDownUnder: reading through locate... i think we were playing with updatedb at some point but never got into it, but i think i didnt know how detailed it could possibly get
<paranoidabhi> apinsv, Sry I am unaware where the setting is.
<YankDownUnder> thekrynn_: It works. It's more powerful than "desktop users" think...ergo, it's rarely mentioned in "desktop" forums. Hmm.
<thekrynn_> any different between locate and mlocate?
<thekrynn_> symlink
<thekrynn_> nevermind
<reisio> mlocate is an implementation of the locate paradigm
<apinsv> paranoidabhi:http://ask.xmodulo.com/disable-ipv6-linux.html there is a screenshot
<reisio> locate is the command
<reisio> it just makes a db with find
<reisio> so find is better for new things, and locate is convenient, if it's been running, for enduring things
<apinsv> paranoidabhi: Under Network manager
 * Kartagis shakes fist at #proftpd
<Hexagon__> Hi
<reisio> hi hex
<Hexagon__> I'm trying to install gr-gsm
<reisio> Kartagis: ssh, done
<reisio> Hexagon__: try harder
<Hexagon__> but every time middle of building Ubuntu got freezes,if you don't mind would please help me about it?
<Kartagis> my proftpd kept dying for no obvious reason so I started it with debugging, and I got back a usable (?) log. where do I seek help regarding this? #proftpd looks dead
<reisio> Hexagon__: k
<reisio> Kartagis: ftp is dead
<reisio> try ssh
<Kartagis> oh, you meant that
<Kartagis> I can't, my designer has to be able to ftp
<Hexagon__> reisio, What do you suggesting to me?
<YankDownUnder> ftp is not dead, and won't die for a very long time.
<reisio> Hexagon__: https://launchpad.net/~ptrkrysik/+archive/ubuntu/gr-gsm
<lotlizard> who said ftp was dead
<reisio> nobody
<reisio> I said it /is/, though
 * Kartagis points at reisio
 * Kartagis coughs out "passive voice"
<reisio> you miss the point
<reisio> it is dead whether I said it is in the past or not :p
<Kartagis> I can't ditch it, someone else has to ftp in
<Kartagis> they use windows, so no sftp
<Kartagis> or ssh
<reisio> or relevance to this channel?
<reisio> there is no client of note that supports ftp and not sftp
<reisio> there is no particular difference in usage, except that one isn't massively insecure
<reisio> and on the server end, sftp is actually massively, hugely simpler to setup
<Kartagis> I figured you could help me with proftpd dying with no obvious reason
<reisio> I'm afraid there hasn't been a reason to use proftp in so long that that is not the case
<Arian_> Hello!
<YankDownUnder> ProFTP does not "die" for "no apparent reason. Logfiles will tell what the issue is.
<Kartagis> reisio: also, that someone else uses notepad++ to connect remotely
<reisio> Arian_: 'lo
<Arian_> Bug: Lightdm no run OpenBox
<reisio> Kartagis: actually not so terrible, as awful win32 apps go
<reisio> Guest34800: /nick ariann
<Kartagis> YankDownUnder: there are references to .c files in the log file
<reisio> lightdm runs whatever you tell it to
<Kartagis> I'm guessing a bug
<Guest34800> Can nodm run few displays?
<YankDownUnder> Kartagis: There *is* a #proftp channel...hmm...
<AtuM> Kartagis, if you think it's a bug, then try vsftpd..
<Kartagis> dead
<reisio> Guest34800: you can start as many X servers as you like, regardless of using a DM or not
<AtuM> Kartagis, it something else is wrong with your configuration, then you should get the same result
<Kartagis> AtuM: idk why, but vsftpd doesn't play well with notepad++ remote ftp in this case
<reisio> https://github.com/apaka/win-sshfs
<reisio> samba, etc.
<AtuM> Kartagis, so you better get to know why.. it's a really simple protocol.
<zetheroo> what is the equivalent of these commands for Ubuntu:          systemctl stop getty\@tty1
<zetheroo> systemctl disbale getty\@tty1
<Guest34800> Can nodm run few displays?
<l9> ifconfig?
<reisio> Guest34800: already said
<Guest34800> Can nodm run few displays?
<Guest34800> hey
<Auron> ok
 * l9 goes of into a deepstate meditation 
<Auron> Can nodm run few displays?
<Auron> Any here?
<reisio> ...
<Auron> Nested Xserver its how?
<reisio> Auron: wha?
<l9> could one actually nest x servers?
<Auron> Can nodm run few displays?
<vahvero> Hello. How i can add shortcut to Xubuntu desktop? its now /usr/share/applications/ and i can see it at whisker menu. I want it to desktop! xD Thank you
<YankDownUnder> Auron: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/nodm.8.html
<l9> Auron: Auron not really sure never used nodm
<b00gle> ?
<vahvero> desktop-file-validate gives me no any errors and shortcut is showing at whisker-menu. So maybe im missing something...
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter: I got it to work
<ducasse> vahvero: put it in ~/Desktop, maybe? if not, ask in #xubuntu.
<Auron> YankDownUnder, and?
<Triffid_Hunter> apinsv: was a bad cable?
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter: No
<YankDownUnder> Auron: Did that not answer the question?
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter: I connected it in windows 10, the phone then shows up the usb connection options, i changed it to mtp and then checked in ubuntu. it worked
<vahvero> ducasse, ok i will go to xubuntu....
<Auron> YankDownUnder, I readed man
<apinsv> Triffid_Hunter: i can see both internal and external storage
<YankDownUnder> Auron: If the page did not answer the question, the developer's email address is right there in front of you - it wouldn't be horribly hard to send an email to the developer to ask if you cannot find the answer you seek anywhere else.
<Auron> I no will write emails
<YankDownUnder> Auron: If no one here knows the answer, then what exactly are you expecting?
<androirc66> So i switched to ubuntu bc win10 was annoying me and so far its been pretty easy to learn and efficient to use
<STD> Hello. How is the best way to clean /boot partition when 100% of space is full and you cannot run apt-get autoremove ?
<YankDownUnder> STD: "sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean" should be the primary "clean up tools"...
<STD> ok, but when disk is 100% full i receive an error
<YankDownUnder> STD: have you run BOTH of those above mentioned commands?
<STD> nop, i will try this. thanks
<ducasse> STD: you can 'dpkg -P' the oldest kernel packages
<ehkx> Can anyone help me fix my booting problem? I was running Arch Linux, booting using GRUB, when I installed Windows 7 on a separate HDD. Now my boot partition is gone and I get an "error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found." I've been tried to Google solutions for awhile, but it appears that I am actually an idiot and seemingly can't fix it on my own.
<androirc66> I have to manually boot my pc idk if its related to your issue
<mcphail> ehkx: seriously? Please read the /topic
<kikko037> Hello!
<kikko037> Developer C?
<kikko037> Hi
<user__> testmessage
<zetheroo> what is the equivalent of these commands for Ubuntu 16.04:          systemctl stop getty\@tty1
<zetheroo> systemctl disbale getty\@tty1
<Banditoz> I recently installed ubuntu 16 server on a spare computer I have, whenever I reboot it, it requires a password on cryptswap1, is there anyway to disable this?
<Banditoz> the system will not continue without the correct password being entered, I know the password, it's just an annoyance having to enter it each restart
<MonkeyDust> Banditoz  the password is for security and a server isnt meant to be rebooted often
<Banditoz> alright, thanks for the help
<ducasse> Banditoz: encrypted swap usually uses a random key to avoid the password prompt
<slingamn> i'm on Trusty and i'm still getting "No new release found" from `do-release-upgrade`
<slingamn> ah i guess that's expected: "Users of Ubuntu 14.04 will soon be offered an automatic upgrade to 16.04.1 via Update Manager."
<ducasse> slingamn: your mirror might not have it yet.
<geirha> 16.04.1 was scheduled for yesterday
<slingamn> i also just realized that i'm also having an ipv6 outage, which is complicating matters
<slingamn> afk a sec :-)
<solarisfire> Hey guys, I know 16.04.1 dropped, how come do-release-upgrade still shows there are no new versions on my 14.04 servers??
<lucido-cwl> k1l_, Hi I lost my panels after a reboot in 16.04 do you remember the solution for this issue?
<ducasse> solarisfire: your mirror needs to get it
<k1l_> lucido-cwl: does the guest account work?
<k1l_> lucido-cwl: and what did you do after you could log in again?
<solarisfire> ducasse, ahhh okay, guess I'll just have to wait some more. How long does it usually take for all the mirrors to update?
<ducasse> solarisfire: most are updated every 24 hours
<k1l_> i am not sure if http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release needs to say its 16.04.1 for the LTS release to be possible
<DJones> k1l_: I suspect that should be a yes, thats what was forgotten when 16.04 was originally released
<solarisfire> Who's responsible for updating that meta-release page?
<k1l_> its not listed in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts yet. i asked the admins about it
<phiona> gedit does not wrap text. im still on 14.04.4.
<lucido-cwl> k1l_, yes, the guest account did work, but I lost your instructions after logging out
<k1l_> lucido-cwl: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/21/%23ubuntu.html#t12:25
<MonkeyDust> phiona  Edit > Preferences > View
<MonkeyDust> phiona  that's in 16.04
<Photon> Guys would you please check this out https://i.imgur.com/2YmVVrk.jpg
<Photon> my Ubuntu has been frozen
<[[thufir]]> isn't there a way to add a user to sudo with "sudo add" or something?  I've already created the user.
<Photon> I have 8 GB ram
<k1l_> Photon: frozen? or just massive load so its very slow?
<EriC^^> [[thufir]]: sudo adduser sudo <user>
<k1l_> [[thufir]]: no, put him into the sudo group.
<[[thufir]]> which?
<Photon> Even my mouse not moving
<EriC^^> that adds him to the sudo group [[thufir]]
<k1l_> Photon: and you dont have 8gb ram.
<thekrynn_> is it possible to have updatedb keep track of what is a file or what is a directory (i notice they dont include trailing slashes)
<Photon> I have 8GB
<Ice_Strike> Does Ubuntu Server 16 come with php 7?
<k1l_> Photon: not in the top output you showed
<Photon> Why didn't directed whole ram?
<k1l_> Photon: there it is 4gb ram.
<Photon> directed *
<Photon> sorry for typo
<mcphail> Ice_Strike: yes
<Ice_Strike> Great
<k1l_> Photon: and again. you have a very high load (since you compile stuff).
<Ice_Strike> How do I upgrade from Ubuntu 14 to 16?
<k1l_> Ice_Strike: it still needs like a week to rule out all LTS upgrade bugs. if you cant wait you can use the developer upgrade with -d
<Photon> k1l_ You thinking why didn't detected my whole memory's?
<Ice_Strike> k1l_  I should be fine, it is development server not for production
<k1l_> Photon: i dont know. look into the bios if that is detecting 8gb
<Ice_Strike> So I am ok
<Photon> ok tnx
<phiona> MonkeyDust: yes. i have already enabled text wrapping long time ago. its just today ive noticed that it doesnt wrap.
<MonkeyDust> phiona  you're right, it doesnt...
<MonkeyDust> phiona  i take that back, it does wrap here
<datcrap> hi, can you guys pls assist me with network manager and openvpn
<datcrap> i am running ubuntu 16.04 mate
<datcrap> i have installed apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<datcrap> but i cant see the openvpn in add connection in network manager
<phiona> MonkeyDust:  what did you do?
<loganlee> hello
<loganlee> nearly 2000 ppl here ;o
<loganlee> but so quiet
<k1l_> loganlee: its a support channel. for social chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<lucido-cwl> k1l_, thanks, it worked!
<MonkeyDust> phiona  i typed a long line of 1 letter, 'aaaa', then added a space somewhere in the middle and it wrapped, made 2 lines
<Mika_> Hot to install apparmor and I want white list.
<Mika_> How to install apparmor and I want the white list?
<phiona> MonkeyDust: could you try it on a lorem ipsum generator??
<Photon> k1l_ You was totally right
<Photon> That was ram problems
<ducasse> Mika_: apparmor should be installed by default
<Mika_> ducasse, I want wite list
<Mika_> ducasse, I want white list
<k1l_> Mika_: and what is the issue now?
<ducasse> Mika_: what white list?
<Mika_> ducasse, firewall per app
<k1l_> Mika_: what is the issue? set default deny and make whitelist rules
<Mika_> k1l_, how??
<ducasse> Mika_: read the manual
<Mika_> ducasse, its hard
<MonkeyDust> phiona  done, nulla quaestio, no problem, it wraps
<ducasse> Mika_: so you want someone else to do it for you?
<Mika_> ducasse, yes^^
<k1l_> Mika_: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<ducasse> Mika_: that's not how things work. read the manual.
<Mika_> ducasse, and why apparmor and not selinux Ubuntu use?
<Mika_> ducasse, because NSA?
<k1l_> no, that is FUD
<Mika_> FUD?
<lego37> hi
<aqui1a_> Hello
<aqui1a_> Seemingly since the update, whenever I try to play a video in VLC media player, it's all... distorted and glitchy. It's hard to explain really. Could someone tell me how to fix this?
<lego37> can I post a link for test ?
<MonkeyDust> lego37  this is a support channel, not a test channel
<Mika_> k1l_, what you mean?
<k1l_> fud = Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt.
<ducasse> Mika_: there is nothing wrong with selinux. at least not in the sense you think.
<lego37> https://steamgifts.co/go/?id=mkzDrd6ab
<Mika_> k1l_, I know
<aqui1a_> wtf lego?
<Mika_> so NSA ok
<aqui1a_> I bloody clicked on that link for some reason, how stupid of me.
<aqui1a_> I think it's some dodgy site to get your Steam details or something.
<Mika_> Apparmor installed by default but how enable white list?
<k1l_> Mika_: no, its not because NSA
<Kartagis> k1l_: in this case, test == ad
<Mika_> k1l_, white list?
<ducasse> Mika_: you need to write rules.
<k1l_> Mika_: please read into the technics before you just say something that is not true
<ducasse> Mika_: and you need to do it yourself.
<_sdx_> hi everyone, does anyone know how to solve suspend freeze on 16.04 ?
<Mika_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor there no about white list
<k1l_> Mika_: an i linked a startingpoint for apparmor. please read into the program. you need to know what to do because you need to make rules for every program on your own afterwards
<Mika_> Man fron apparmor said white list by default
<Mika_> If Ill install apparmor
<MonkeyDust> Mika_  start here https://www.powerpbx.org/content/simple-iptables-firewall-whitelist-blacklist-v1
<aqui1a_> Seemingly since the update, whenever I try to play a video in VLC media player, it's all... distorted and glitchy. It's hard to explain really. I've reinstalled it and searched the internet but couldn't find a solution there. Could someone tell me how to fix this?
<Mika_> I need ban all programs
<Mika_> What rule?
<Mika_> but few programs allow
<ducasse> Mika_: you need to read the manual and write rules, we've told you many times now.
<Mika_> [10:01] <poodleman> Mika_: apparmor takes whitelisting-approach by default (if profile is in enforce mode: things not explicity allowed are denied)
<Mika_> And ubuntu crashed default config
<Mika_> reconfigured
<counterfeit> how is ufw when you set it up?  does it by default just block all ports that ubuntu isn't currently using when you enable?
<Mika_> k1l_, Ubuntu 9?   7 years old
<k1l_> counterfeit: in general ports are only used if there is a program listening on that specific port. so if there is no program listening on port 3000 its not open anyway
<phiona> MonkeyDust: ok i found it. it seems someone resized the window bigger than the screen. LOL. thanks.
<counterfeit> ah ha
<jophish> Hi all
<jophish> I need to downgrade from 16.04 to 15.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jophish> Usually this wouldn't be a problem. I'd delete everything aside from /home and run the installer again
<k1l_> jophish: downgrade is not possible
<jophish> the problem is that I have full disk encryption on. I don't know how that will interact
<jophish> k1l_: Usually this wouldn't be a problem. I'd delete everything aside from /home and run the installer again
<counterfeit> yeah I've ran an intensive nmap on localhost and looked good.
<k1l_> yeah.  reinstall is the only solution
<MonkeyDust> jophish  15.10 will be dead this month, you'd have to change release again (14.04 or 16.04)
<BluesKaj> jophish,  tell us why you think you need to revert
<loganlee> how to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<jophish> Xilinx's Vivado software doesn't run on 16.04
<BluesKaj> loganlee,  check the update manager
<loganlee> BluesKaj, will it break the system?
<akik> jophish: it's probably supported on red hat/centos
<BluesKaj> no it will upgrade your system from LTS to LTS if you have the option enabled, loganlee
<k1l_> loganlee: the LTS upgrade will be opened next week after the last bug testing. you can use the developer upgrade with -d if you need it now
<jophish> akik: everyone here has experience with debian or ubuntu, we've not used centos for a long time
<jophish> so we'd prefer to stick to ubuntu
<jophish> going back to my original question. Is it possible to install 15.10 on a disk which is already encrypted?
<k1l_> jophish: did you ask them to make a version for 16.04?
<ubuntu14-04> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 14.04, will "do-release-upgrade" work for me or have to apply "do-release-upgrade -d"?q
<jophish> k1l_: hahah, no. I don't think they're interested
<k1l_> ubuntu14-04: the LTS upgrade will be opened next week after the last bug testing. you can use the developer upgrade with -d if you need it now
<ubuntu14-04> k1l_: thanks a lot, :)
<ubuntu14-04> k1l_: will do that after next week then, :)
<k1l_> jophish: i dont know why they should not be interested. did you ask them?
<akik> jophish: actually the install document mentions ubuntu 14.04
<akik> jophish: http://www.xilinx.com/support/documentation/sw_manuals/xilinx2015_1/ug973-vivado-release-notes-install-license.pdf
<MonkeyDust> FYI: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-released-upgrade
<jophish> It's working on 15.10 too
<BluesKaj> k1 i was informed the official point release for 16.04 was yesterday
<damolima> How do I flush DNS cache in 16.04?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: yes, but the upgrade path isn't open until they are sure there aren't any major bugs.
<ducasse> (aiui)
<BluesKaj> they shouldn't advertize the wrong date then ducasse
<jophish> going back to my original question. Is it possible to install 15.10 on a disk which is already encrypted?
<jophish> (keeping directories such as /home)
<jophish> reinstalling and keeping /home works very well for disks without encryption, but I can't find any info suggesting that it's possible on an encrypted disk
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i think it was more a miscommunication, where it wasn't properly understood that .1 would not open the upgrade path by itself.
<ducasse> jophish: you should be able to just reformat the mapper device, yes.
<_sdx_> does anyone know how to solve suspend freeze on 16.04 ?
<akik> jophish: maybe this guide can help? http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/
<Mika_> Apparmor have only one config? /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump
<jophish> thanks akik
<k1l_> BluesKaj: we asked the release team and they said they need one more week for testing
<jophish> thanks akik
<jophish> ducasse: sorry, I didn't quite understand that
<ducasse> jophish: in short, 'yes, you should be able to' ;)
<k1l_> _sdx_: depends on the exact errors you get in the logs.  most times its due to hardware drivers/modules not beeing started in the proper manner (like the driver is loaded but the hardware is not ready)
<kikko037> hello
<kikko037> developer c++?
<MonkeyDust> kikko037  type   /j ##c++
<kikko037> MonkeyDust: thanks  :)
<_sdx_> k1l_: should i check /var/log/syslog ?
<k1l_> _sdx_: yes
<baako> hi i ran this command 	   usermod -g customer -d /home/custimer/headfirst lee i want to undo it
<ikonia> userdel -r lee
<ikonia> oh wait
<ikonia> sorry - you're modifying not adding a user
<ikonia> just usermod back to how it was
<samy__> Hi, everyone I installed Ubuntu 15.04 in my laptop with AMD graphic card. When it goes on standby then I get a black screen. The screen resumes with a click but when I use my touchpad the black screen returns
<samy__> Is it a bug?
<ikonia> 15.04 is EOL
<ikonia> and not supported
<samy__> I know but I had 15.04 that moment so I installed it. Why is this issue due to?
<ikonia> it's not supported, meaning we don't support it
<ikonia> use a supported release
<ducasse> samy__: upgrade or reinstall.
<MonkeyDust> samy__  use 14.04 or 16.
<MonkeyDust> samy__  use 14.04 or 16.04, then ask again
<samy__> so only LTS support is provided?
<ducasse> samy__: 15.10 goes eol in a week.
<akira42> hello; I'm using 14.04 LTS, shouldn't I be able to upgrade to 16.04.1 now, as the release of 16.04.1 was yesterday?
<MonkeyDust> samy__  they are both supported, yes
<ikonia> no, non-LTS is fine, as long as the release is still in support/not EOL
<ikonia> akira42: the upgrade process will be made available in a week or two
<MonkeyDust> akira42  one more week
<ikonia> akira42: additional testing is happening
<samy__> Also I was building a project apk in Qt but I am getting this error /Android/android-ndk/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.8/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-g++: Command not found
<samy__> what do I need to install?
<akira42> ikonia: eh okay, thanks for the answer
<ikonia> samy__: yes, on a non-supported distro
<ikonia> samy__: we do not support your release
<k1l_> samy__: no. but 14.10 and 15.04 are dead. 15.10 is dead in near future. installing one of thos is just pointless now.
<samy__> yep I am going for 16.04. Can you tell me the above error soulution? Its in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> we do not support your release
<ikonia> please stop asking for support on it
<samy__> I have 16.04 with this error /Android/android-ndk/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.8/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-g++: Command not found
<ikonia> samy__: please don't lie
<ikonia> samy__: that will get you removed from the channel
<samy__> I am serious :( That was a friend's laptop who is new to Linux
<ikonia> I don't believe you
<samy__> what I can do to prove you then :P
<samy__> ikonia: Here you go https://paste.kde.org/pe90pnyf6 :P
<samy__> I was not lying
<ikonia> ok - so the answer is you get that package from whatever provides it - which is not an ubuntu package
<samy__> I did sudo apt-get install arm-linux-androideabi-g++ but thats not a package
<ikonia> as I've just said
<ducasse> samy__: we don't really support android development either, this error does not come from anything in the ubuntu repos afaict
<samy__> ducasse: I thought I am missing a package that I could get from the repo.
<ducasse> samy__: not that i can find.
<samy__> I thought its a g++ compiler for android or something like that
<ducasse> samy__: if you downloaded an android sdk it would most likely be part of that.
<trepidacious> I can never remember where bash profile is (to add to path) on 16.04? I just remember it keeps moving, and a googlesearch will probably tell you the wrong place :)
<InnerCode> Hi, Is there a way to convert LXC 1.* containers to LXC 2.0?
<ducasse> trepidacious: ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<abhinav> hi
<abhinav> how to completely remove evolution calendar and everything evolution?
<trepidacious> ducasse: Is either one preferred? I think .profile rings a bell?
<ducasse> trepidacious: .bashrc is just for bash, any shell should source .profile iirc.
<abhinav> it says evolution is not installed. but we can see calender and other evolution stuff in system monitor
<trepidacious> ducasse: Thanks, I'll use that.
<ducasse> InnerCode: i don't think so, but ask in #ubuntu-server
<InnerCode> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> abhinav: i think there are some other components that require the evolution data server, that might be what you're seeing.
<pictionary> hi all - I've got laptop with 16.04 and btrfs root disk. Quite frequently now it panics during boot. To fix I simply mount and unmount the root disk after booting from alternate media. I've got a screenshot of the backtrace - where should I go from here?
<pictionary> Backtrace says the issue is not being able to mount root fs
<ducasse> pictionary: i would either file a bug or ask in #btrfs
<pictionary> ducasse: ok - cheers
<moe2486> hi guys, issue with installing ubuntu after replacing internal hard drive
<moe2486> please help
<cerion> what issue ?
<percus> hi
<percus> SUP
<percus> i need some help
<ducasse> !ask | percus
<ubottu> percus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moe2486> i recently replaced my internal hard drive with a new one i brought off the internet, first question is there anything i should do before physically replacing it
<moe2486> the old one no longer works
<abhinav> how to completely remove evolution calender, addressbook, source ??
<ducasse> abhinav: did you read what i wrote above?
<abhinav> ducasse: no. it was not highlighted.
<abhinav> ducasse: ok it was. i missed that.
<percus> I have win10 and I need to install ubuntu
<abhinav> ducasse: how to find out which are those other components?
<moe2486> i get the com32 error and after i get through it, i get a screen full of errors trying to boot from usb
<ducasse> abhinav: evolution-data-server-common might be one of them, look for installed packages relating to evolution.
<abhinav> ducasse: in my terminal nothing autocompletes evolution
<ducasse> abhinav: dpkg -l | grep evolution
<moe2486> is it possible that the new hard drive i bought is not compatible with my computer?
<ducasse> moe2486: did you reinstall?
<ducasse> percus: just write the ubuntu image to a usb and follow the instructions on ubuntu.com
<k1l_> percus: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<moe2486> i'm not sure what you mean ? i'm trying to install after loading image of 16.04 onto my usb
<ducasse> moe2486: ok. are you sure cables are properly attached?
<moe2486> yes pretty sure, it was pretty easy removing the old one and putting the new one in.
<blackmoon2016> c est quoi àa
<moe2486> no cables anyway, it was for a laptop
<blackmoon2016> hello
<minimec> blackmoon2016: Hi
<ducasse> moe2486: what kind of laptop?
<blackmoon2016> i need help
<moe2486> acer aspire 5740
<minimec> blackmoon2016: Just ask the question. Someone here mightknow the answer
<moe2486> i previously had 14.04 installed with basically no issues other than the hard drive dying lol
<ducasse> moe2486: and you are trying to install 16.04 now?
<moe2486> yes
<ducasse> moe2486: can you try 14.04 to see if that still works?
<ducasse> moe2486: that could help in narrowing down the problem.
<Tin_man> i thought he just installed a new drive, how would he have 14.04 on it?
<moe2486> i cant get through the bios though, after i get through the com32 error by typing help enter enter it just hangs with errors.
<moe2486> before replacing the hard drive this worked
<Tin_man> can you load a live version of Ubuntu from your dvd?
<ducasse> moe2486: if you get errors from the bios then you have hardware or firmware problems.
<moe2486> its not from the bios itself, i can get through that but straight after it just hangs with errors.
<moe2486> also the num lock light flashes
<ducasse> moe2486: sounds like the drive is faulty or not connected properly.
<moe2486> i thought the issue might be because the new hard drive is not compatible
<Tin_man> i'd say your new drive is not install properly or not configured right
<Tin_man> is it a SSD?
<moe2486> is there anything i should have done to the new hard drive before installing it ?
<ducasse> moe2486: if it's a sata drive it's compatible. it might still be broken or not connected properly.
<moe2486> not ssd replaced a 640 gb with a 750 gb same price lol
<Tin_man> did your bios see the drive?
<ducasse> moe2486: try asking in ##hardware, you might need to register first.
<blackmoon2016> my vmawre can t be run help
<ducasse> blackmoon2016: we don't support vmware, vmware does.
<minimec> blackmoon2016: Ok. Do you get an error message? Like missing kernel module?
<moe2486> yes my bios did see the drive, i remember toshiba coming up old one was wd
<moe2486> what do you mean register
<moe2486> ?
<Tin_man> with the channel
<blackmoon2016> yes
<blackmoon2016> somthing like this
<ducasse> !register | moe2486
<ubottu> moe2486: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<blackmoon2016> it a mess here
<bazhang> #vmware blackmoon2016
<percus> how do you install ubuntu without destroying current partition?
<ducasse> percus: resize it from windows to create free space for ubuntu.
<abhinav> percus: just dont touch current partition?
<percus> how?
<abhinav> just install it in free space? without touch the partion you worry about?
<nrdb> The alternative ISO used to have a LTSP option.  What happened to these ISO images?  Can I download them from somewhere?
<ducasse> nrdb: the only images now are desktop, server and minimal afaik
<ioria> lubuntu has still alternate ...
<megamanx1978> I am having issues getting some Steam games running my system specs are AMD FX 8core 4.0 Ghz, 32GB Ram, and Radeon RX480 with AMDGPU-PRO driver.
<ducasse> megamanx1978: try #ubuntu-steam
<percus> ok
<percus> how do you install ubuntu without destroying current partition?
<ducasse> percus: weren't you just told?
<megamanx1978> ducasse there are not very many people in ubuntu-steam to help
<percus> was not clear instruction
<ducasse> percus: "just install in free space" is pretty clear.
<ducasse> megamanx1978: then wait for someone to help, they are also just volunteers.
<megamanx1978> percus Try the something else partition option to do manual partitioning
<megamanx1978> That room is almost dead only 23 people and no response vs 1910 people in this room
<megamanx1978> I might as well be talking to the wall
<ducasse> megamanx1978: nobody responded here either, and #ubuntu-steam is the right place for your question
<percus> true, so many people cant help
<gvvg> Hi - I just installed 16.04 server on a lenovo tiny desktop - I have no audio - any suggestions?
<ducasse> gvvg: the first thing to check is that your sound device is not muted.
<megamanx1978> When I can help someone I do no matter what room I am in. People not willing to help is one big reason many people are not on Linux
<teward> I assume the 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade path is still not enabled?
<gvvg>  ducasse I'm using fluxbox - is there any command from the command line to verify if the sound device is detected?
<ducasse> gvvg: you can try alsamixer or pavucontrol
<mcphail> teward: apparently not for a while yet, until bugs are squashed
<ioria> teward, nope
<ducasse> megamanx1978: if nobody responds, is because nobody has any suggestions. we're volunteers, remember.
<gvvg> ducasse: sudo apt-get install alsamixer "E: Unable to locate package alsamixer" not sure what to install
<gvvg> if I do a dmesg - what do I grep for to identify the sound card? device
<ducasse> gvvg: should be installed, it's in alsa-utils
<ducasse> gvvg: you can do 'lspci -k'
<gvvg> alsamixer loads - how to I have it play a sound?
<gvvg> it says Card: HDA Intel HDMI Item S/PDIF
<ducasse> gvvg: press f6, you should get a menu of your devices.
<gvvg> yes it shows HDA Intrel HDMI and INTEL PCH
<megamanx1978> gvvg I am assuming your computer is connected via HDMI?
<ducasse> gvvg: select intel pch
<gvvg> yes now how to test playback?
<ducasse> gvvg: do you get volume bars, or do they say 'MM' at the bottom?
<gvvg> master volume was zero I've maxed it
<ducasse> gvvg: ok, now try to play sound from an application.
<megamanx1978> gvvg Try playing some music or something to test the sound
<mhoney> can an iscsi lun be setup on top of an lvm logival volume?
<ducasse> mhoney: you'd better try #ubuntu-server, they are much more likely to know.
<mhoney> thanks ducasse
<Ntemis> hey guys
<sly01_> hi
<sly01_> I have question ?
<sly01_> anyone online here ?
<Ntemis> i want to ask a question: if i install kodi on Xenial server 16.04.1 will i have support for my HD8330 gpu on kodi?
<Ntemis> currently i am login with ssh
<OerHeks> Ntemis, sure, with the open driver
<ducasse> Ntemis: are you going to use it as a media server?
<yungBLUD> Hello, can anyone help me with installing ubuntu alongside windows 10? I need to manually do the partitions as it doesn't come up with an option to install alongside windows 10. I have shrunk the windows partition but I if i create the root it won't let me create anymore after that (home & swap). Something to do with only 4 main partitions?
<Ntemis> ducasse: kinda
<Ntemis> ducasse: am planning to install retroarch+lutri+kodi
<OerHeks> yungBLUD, let ubuntu make the partitions in the free space
<Ntemis> for the living room
<yungBLUD> oerheks, Sorry if it's a dumb question, but how?
<Ntemis> i have a spare of xbox360 controllers and the microsoft xbox360 ir remote
<OerHeks> yungBLUD, start the insall, and the menu will give that option
<Ntemis> i hope it works on ubuntu without much fiddle around
<yungBLUD> oerheks, All auto installation options use the entire disk and get rid of windows. My other option is manual.
<yungBLUD> oerheks,  Guided - use entire disk, Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM, Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM
<ducasse> yungBLUD: if this disk uses mbr partitions, you can only have four primary partitions. you need to create a logical partition and extended partitions inside that.
<OerHeks> if the installer does not see the windows install, there must be something going on with UEFI
<yungBLUD> ducasse, is this something i need to do outside of the installation? with gparted in windows possibly?
<yungBLUD> oerheks, i believe windows is installed just bios not uefi so i have to do the same with this installation it said
<ducasse> yungBLUD: you should be able to inside the installer, just make sure to change one partition from primary.
<Ntemis> lovely my upgrade to 16.04.1 is smooth
<ducasse> yungBLUD: (a new partition, that is)
<percus> new partition?
<Ntemis> am on manual MATE 1.8.2 on 14.04.4 will i have mate desktop when i reboot after upgrade is finished?
<BluesKaj> Ntemis,  yes
<Ntemis> oh great
<Ntemis> no unity , you sure?
<BluesKaj> upgrade over the 'net Ntemis , correct?
<Ntemis> yeap
<Ntemis> upgrade -d
<Ntemis> had to push it
<Ntemis> i dont want unishit
<BluesKaj> then you'll be fine Ntemis, it upgrades your existing packages , whch includes the desktop
<yungBLUD> ducasse, i'm a bit lost. Do i need to create a primary partition that can then be split to include root, swap & home?
<Ntemis> great thanks
<boj_> I am looking for a help to configure proxy in ubuntu server..Can someone advise?
<Ntemis> hrm hmm this will take a while as it seems
<ducasse> yungBLUD: you can have only four primary partitions, but one of them can be a logical partition that can be split up in extended partitions.
<yungBLUD> ducasse, ahhhh i think i am following you. I have just found this youtube video which i think shows what you are telling me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGdrQxA0E6g
<BluesKaj> Ntemis,  yes, depending your internet speed and the load on the servers...it's probly quite high today
<bluesfreak72> Hi there - I'm running 16.04 and the Google Chrome browser.  I booted up yesterday and the font size went huge only on Chrome.  I've looked in settings and advanced settings.  There is nothing to adjust the font size.  I've tried closing and opening the browser as well as rebooting.  Please help.
<ducasse> bluesfreak72: ctrl+mouse wheel, maybe?
<yungBLUD> ducasse, he seems to not make a home directory and he makes both the root and swap logical. Does this seem normal?
<bluesfreak72> ducasse:  This is a laptop.  I only have the touchpad.
<ducasse> yungBLUD: it doesn't really matter which partitions are logical. a separate partition for home can be a good idea, imo.
<yungBLUD> ducasse, I have 500~gb what would you recommend splitting the partitions? I have 8gb ram so I have read its a good idea to have double that for the swap. Thanks for your help btw I really appreciate it
<ky> How do I enable autologin on 16.04? Bypass all password requirements
<ky> Nevermind, got it. Thanks
<yungBLUD> ducasse, also shall i make all 3 (root, swap, home) logical?
<bluesfreak72> ducasse:  I tried that using the 2-finger mouse.  The font went big on the tabs and on the bookmarks bar.  It doesn't adjust that.
<ducasse> yungBLUD: you can, it should make no difference.
<ducasse> bluesfreak72: ok, it was just a guess. sorry, i don't use chrome.
<bluesfreak72> ducasse:  Thanks for the suggestion.  Anybody else have a suggestion?
<Guest7710> hey guys
<Guest7710> does anyone have any experience with using logitech g300s with ubuntu?
<thermoman> fresh install of 16.04 - there is no software update icon in notification bar but instead a popup that does nothing when being clicked on - how to fix that?
<boriseto> In Ubuntu, are snaps being updated by the gnome-software (ubuntu) store?
<edsoncanto> =]
<Guest7710> nobody using a logitech mouse here? :(
<minimec> Guest7710: I don't see any problem with your mouse. You might have to configure the buttons with the 'xbindkeys' software. that's all. I never had problems with any Logitech mouse at all under linux, although now I have Krone XTD
<Guest7710> thanks i will check that :)
<ddoobb> Hi. Can a live USB of Ubuntu 16.04 be used to upgrade a 14.04 installation? I can't use the update manager because internet isn't available on this machine.
<ducasse> Guest7710: is this one of those mice that sends keyboard presses instead of button events?
<Guest7710> not sure, mouse moves the pointer and scrolls up/down. buttons do nothing though
<ducasse> Guest7710: type 'xev' in a terminal, move the pointer into the window that appears, and press the buttons, does the output say keypress or buttonpress?
<majnoon> Has interesting problem
<Guest7710> only motionnottify
<Guest7710> doesn't even care that i click
<majnoon> updated chrome can't run it on main account but using xhost can use it as another user
<ducasse> Guest7710: nothing at all? then that is odd, i've never seen that before. if linux doesn't see any keypress/button events you basically need a driver for that mouse.
<majnoon> running it in xterm get 'Aborted (core dumped)  and that all
<minimec> Guest7710: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152297/how-to-configure-extra-buttons-in-logitech-mouse
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the server pkg for dovecot on 14.4 LTS ?
<minimec> Guest7710: When using xev, you have to move the mouse cursor into the window that opens. Just use 'xev', move the mouse into the window and pres the buttons. You should get some info in the terminal window then.
<Guest7710> i do get some info
<minimec> Haris: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/dovecot-core
<ducasse> Guest7710: but only motion events?
<Haris> it doesn't install the init script ?
<Guest7710> but only for moving the mouse. i also get all the info about what i am doing when i use my touchpad. with the mouse only motion events though
<ddoobb> Also my installation starts doing weird shit like this after a while. Will updating help? http://imgur.com/a/GqSbY
<ducasse> Guest7710: did you click inside the small white window?
<Guest7710> yes i clicked inside the window. when i click with the mousepad, it's okay. when i click with the mouse, nothing
<ducasse> Guest7710: then it is as i said, that mouse does something weird, and probably requires a driver on windows too.
<Guest7710> hmm. i found this website http://linux-drivers.net/index.php?p=mouse&s=logitech&j=Logitech%20Optical%20Gaming%20Mouse%20G300%20(RTL)%20USB%209btn-Roll%20(910-002359-3430)
<Guest7710> you think it is reliable?
<OerHeks> no
<ducasse> Guest7710: that looks suspicious.
<ducasse> Guest7710: _very_ suspicious.
<Guest7710> yeah i thought so. this is frustrating :p .. mostly because fixes for g300 doesnt seem to work for g300s
<minimec> Guest7710: Have a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/63283/logitech-g300-not-working-on-ubuntu/399418
<ducasse> Guest7710: if the mouse doesn't generate any button events there is nothing to remap. all you can do is really to hope for a driver being reverse-engineered.
<Guest7710> i tried lomoco, it sees the mouse but says Unsupported Logitech device: Unknown
<minimec> Guest7710: I would also test this http://askubuntu.com/a/80442
<Guest7710> afraid to say, i also did that :(
<blackmoon2016> hello
<blackmoon2016> i am hacker
<ducasse> Guest7710: then there isn't a lot you can do, i'm afraid.
<ducasse> blackmoon2016: i am root. tremble!
 * DArqueBishop trembles.
<Guest7710> can you hack my mouse
<blackmoon2016> whats ur pb
<Guest7710> its being a dickhead
<blackmoon2016> ducasse:.......??
<ducasse> blackmoon2016: j/k
<minimec> Guest7710: Oh boy. If there is one myth that existed for me until today, then it was Logitech and Linux compatibility! I have about a dozen Logitech devices here... Speakers, wireless keyboard/headphones/mouse, webcams, even USB hubs... Yours is the first device that is not Linux compatible.
<Guest7710> i tend to be extremely unlucky when it comes to having unique and stupid errors :p
<ducasse> minimec: i have another logitech mouse that sends keyboard presses instead of button events.
<blackmoon2016> whats
<blackmoon2016> wrong
<blackmoon2016> with
<blackmoon2016> u
<OerHeks> !info axe
<ubottu> axe (source: axe): Text editor for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.1.2-16.2 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 383 kB
<minimec> ducasse: That is not a problem. My Kone XTD does that too if I remember well.
<ducasse> minimec: not a problem, just inconvenient :)
<ducasse> !pm | blackmoon2016
<ubottu> blackmoon2016: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<blackmoon2016> so who can i had pb with maltego to find people on fb
<ikonia> what ??
<blackmoon2016> i have pb with maltego
<blackmoon2016> help
<ikonia> pb pb ?
<ikonia> what is pb
<blackmoon2016> problème
<ikonia> just clearly state your problem - don't use words like "pb"
<blackmoon2016> i can t find more info about people on maltego like memer of facbook
<blackmoon2016> ikonia have u an answer for me
<ducasse> blackmoon2016: that is not an ubuntu problem.
<blackmoon2016> i am frcophone sorry for my bad english
<ikonia> I have no idea what maltego is
<blackmoon2016> why just ubuntu
<ducasse> ikonia: data-mining thingamajig
<Pici> blackmoon2016: because this is #ubuntu
<blackmoon2016> i am using backbox
<ducasse> blackmoon2016: Not Our Problem™
<ikonia> ok - so %101 nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pici> !backbox | blackmoon2016
<ubottu> blackmoon2016: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<blackmoon2016> so why back box is usfull by ubuntu and debian
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<blackmoon2016> no that not true
<ducasse> it is, though.
<blackmoon2016> so why i go alwaus on ubuntu documention a find the same command and the same solutions
<ducasse> blackmoon2016: why not just use ubuntu, then?
<pvi> hi all, does anybody know, when this patch will arive at ubuntu 14.04 repos? https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11948
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11948 in DCE-RPCs and pipes "Total dcerpc response payload more than 0x400000" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<blackmoon2016> ubuntu is so bad he does not have a tools for hacking
<blackmoon2016> pardon it doesnt
<blackmoon2016> had tool s
<blackmoon2016> for hacking
<ducasse> bazhang: so, it's different. see?
<ducasse> blackmoon2016: ^
<blackmoon2016> yah
<ducasse> bazhang: sorry.
<Driver_> Hello, quick question, why isn't 16.04.1 on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts ?
<blackmoon2016> alabama is state in usa
<Driver_> this is causing do-release-upgrade not finding 16.04.1
<ducasse> Driver_: the release team needs a week more for testing.
<Driver_> erm... isn't 16.04.1 supposed to be 16.04 fully tested ?
<ikonia> the upgrade process, not the OS
<Driver_> right
<Pici> and yes, we were expecting it today too... oh well, another week isn't a big deal.
<Driver_> so it will only be available on July 28th, right ?
<ikonia> thats the target
<ikonia> next week
<pauljw_vm> when it's ready
<ikonia> if they find problems, who knows
<Driver_> ok
<teward> ikonia: pici: target for the 14.04 -> 16.04.1 upgrade path is next week (EOL date of Wily)?
<akik> how about clean install of 16.04.1? that's ready?
<Driver_> Please start including those dates in the Roadmap
<ikonia> akik: totally
<pauljw_vm> Driver_, we're just end users like you
<Driver_> ok ok
<Driver_> didn't notice
<Guest7710> !pm minimec i think i have an idea
<ubottu> Guest7710: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Driver_> where do i request that ?
<ikonia> Guest7710: ?
<ikonia> Driver_: log a bug
<Driver_> ok
<Driver_> tks
<ikonia> it's a fair request
<Driver_> :)
<Driver_> you've been very helpful
<akik> Guest7710: a private message is sent with /msg nick
<Guest7710> i will configure the mouse in a windows pc, then use it on ubuntu. maybe the reason it doesnt send any button events is there is a problem with the mouse configurations
<ducasse> Guest7710: worth a shot if it's programmable.
<Guest7710> i remember it was.. i will post the result :)
<ducasse> Guest7710: good luck :)
<minimec> Guest7710: That is worth a try in case that the configuration prfiles are stored on the mouse. Maybe that works. My Kone XTD has such profiles stored on the mouse, but I never configured them.
<dgarstang> Can I get minimal ubuntu AMI's from somewhere?
<ikonia> amazon market place
<dgarstang> ikonia: Can't seem to find minimal ones
<ikonia> minimal ?
<dgarstang> ikonia: Something like the debian minimal ones
<matrix_> hi guys, could you suggest me a channel where to ask support for php/html? thanks
<ducasse> !alis | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ikonia> ##ph ?
<ikonia> ##php
<blackmoon2016> byy les amis
<matrix_> ikonia, sorry that channel is "invite only"
<matrix_> anybody else could suggest something?
<ducasse> matrix_: try what ubottu wrote.
<matrix_> ducasse, tried, nothing comes out
<matrix_> rather than #php which is invite only
<ducasse> try '/msg alis list #php*' for example
<OerHeks> 'invite only' .. i think you need to register with freenode ??
<matrix_> ducasse, tried, nothing comes out
<ducasse> matrix_: are you registered?
<matrix_> ducasse, I don't think so, I dunno how to do that
<ducasse> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest7710> OMG it works :'(( . After almost 3 hours of google searches. it kinda feels nice :D
<minimec> Guest7710: Nice!
<lol768> Hi there, any idea when https://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2016-July/050321.html will become available in xorg-server for ubuntu 16.04?
<lol768> Who's the xorg-server package maintainer?
<OerHeks> lol768, easy to find https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server
<Superdawg> Hello.  I am running into an apt repository problem that I was hoping someone can help with.  Allow me to explain
<Superdawg> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and I have an internal apt repository which has historically worked on all debian based distros I've used.
<Superdawg> The latest confirmed version to work is ubuntu 15.04 (vivid).  I haven't tested it on 15.10 (wily).
<Superdawg> When I add the repository as such: echo "deb [trusted=yes] http://hostname/ref_mirrors/deb-vivid stable main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debmirror.list
<Superdawg> a subsequest apt-get update returns the following error from apt-show-versions: "Error: No information about packages! (Maybe no deb entries?)"
<Superdawg> Did the expectations change for a debian repo with 16.04?  I'm not able to find much that is helpful on the web.
<Superdawg> I see some differences between my mirror and an official ubuntu mirror.
<Superdawg> My internal mirror houses custom built debs that I have built, so don't confuse it with a 'mirrored' official repository
<Superdawg> I don't have a Contents-$arch.gz in my mirror at 'dists/deb-vivid'.  I also don't have the Packages.xz or the by-hash subdir inside the dists/deb-vivid/main/binary-$arch dir
<Superdawg> I've tried adding/changing the option 'Acquire::GzipIndexes "false";' (which didn't exist in the apt.conf.d anywhere, as many sites mentioned with it being available in 02compress-indexes)
<aryell> hello everybody
<link0802> Hello. My touchpad perfectly work in gnome shell, but in Unity DE double click and click by tap don't work. Also in Unity no settings for touchpad. Can anybody help me? I burn out my brain with this problem :(
<ducasse> Superdawg: you could try #ubuntu-server if nobody can help you here
<Superdawg> ducasse: Sounds like a good idea.  Thanks.
<negev> hi, after upgrading to 16.04.1 i've done:  sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service     but rc.local is still not executed on boot
<ducasse> negev: it should be enabled by default.
<ducasse> negev: double-check whatever you put in it to make sure there are no errors there.
<negev> if i execute it manually there are no errors
<negev> it just doesn't start on boot
<minimec> negev: Check the 'status' after boot 'sudo systemctl status rc-local.service'
<BuJitsuBrown> ubuntu 14 lts and lg e980 i want to root can you help me please?
<ducasse> BuJitsuBrown: root the phone?
<k1l_> BuJitsuBrown: ask #android how to root android devices.
<hipitihop> On 16.04 is the docker install appears complete but is there anything else needed to fetch and run remote images ?
<negev> hi, i've just upgraded to 16.04.1 and tor won't start using systemctl.  it says it starts, systemctl status says it started, but also that it "exited":  Active: active (exited)
<BuJitsuBrown> yes i would like to root the phone
<laura_> hi i need help with upgrading xubuntu
<ducasse> BuJitsuBrown: ask in an android channel.
<k1l_> BuJitsuBrown: that is not ubuntu specific, that is phone specific. so please ask the android guys (or whatever OS is running on that device)
<akik> negev: look into /var/log/tor/log for error messages
<laura_> i have xubuntu 15.4 and want to upgrade it, but i want a fresh install
<BuJitsuBrown> on would they know from ubuntu?
<laura_> so i burned a live CD for xubuntu 16.4
<laura_> rebooted the computer
<negev> akik: i did, nothing
<laura_> and see a grub screen saying "Try Xubuntu without instaling, install Xubuntu etc" and when I pick the first option, it just takes me to a blank screen
<BuJitsuBrown> Would they know how to work from ubuntu?
<laura_> exactly the same thing with ubuntu live cd 16.4, except grub screen says "install Ubuntu"
<ducasse> BuJitsuBrown: no idea, ask them.
<BuJitsuBrown> ok thnaks
<k1l_> BuJitsuBrown: there are most times howtos for linux, yes. but the procedure is device specific
<hipitihop> laura_ did you mdb5sum your iso beforeburning it to cd ?
<akik> negev: try "/usr/bin/tor --defaults-torrc /usr/share/tor/tor-service-defaults-torrc -f /etc/tor/torrc --RunAsDaemon 0 --verify-config" from shell as the tor user
<workisfun> can anyone help me with "No network devices available" issue? I've pasted the output of various commands here http://pastebin.com/pbwRxtG9
<laura_> hipitihop: i'll admit i didnt, because i didnt know how to
<laura_> on this computer
<minimec> laura_: Try to press the <tab> key when you ere in the menu and 'nomodeset' at the end of the kernel options line. Try to boot like that once.
<laura_> minimec: thanks i'll try :)
<negev> akik: checks out
<akik> negev: it starts and keeps running?
<akik> negev: you can see systemd errors with "journalctl -xe"
<hipitihop> laura_ Ok it may not be rellated but first make sure your download/iso is ok: Bottom of this page match the iso you downloaded http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<workisfun> I've also asked the question here http://askubuntu.com/questions/801526/no-network-devices-available-ubuntu-14-04-when-wireless-previously-worked?noredirect=1#comment1209354_801526
<hipitihop> laura_ I'd only worry if minimec suggestion fails
<negev> akik: looks like apparmour is stopping it
<akik> negev: sorry don't know anything about apparmor
<negev> tor@default.service: Failed at step APPARMOR spawning /usr/bin/tor: No such file or directory
<akik> negev: did you install it from ubuntu repos or from tor project repos?
<virtuosoj> Has anyone here experimented with the new lowgfx profile on Unity in 16.04.1?
<virtuosoj> I'm wondering if enabling lowgfx unity will improve performance on my computers. Both are Intel integrated gfx, a 3000 and a 4000
<negev> akik: can't remember, it was before i upgraded
<akik> negev: sudo apt-cache policy tor
<Hulio> anyone know how to start pl/sql deverloper in linux command?
<negev> akik: i purged and reinstalled with apt, working now :)
<HappySomethingSo> Hi! I have a problem with transmission, I can't seed
<HappySomethingSo> I don't know why
<HappySomethingSo> I tried Deluge before and had the same problem
<teward> HappySomethingSo: are you on a residential internet behind a router?  Did you enable the firewall on your computer directly?
<HappySomethingSo> teward: yes to both
<teward> HappySomethingSo: first issue: Router needs to port-forward the port you set in Deluge or Transmission to your computer, and you may have to go to the router admin page and do that by hand.
<teward> HappySomethingSo: if you don't control the router, ask the admins.
<teward> HappySomethingSo: second issue: you have to allow that port on the firewall on your computer itself
<HappySomethingSo> teward: I've already forwarded the port, Transmission says it's open
<Hulio> neermind, i got it.
<teward> HappySomethingSo: and I assume the third issue of "A tracker has to be set that you can send to saying 'I'm seeding'" has already been addressed in your torrent file.
<teward> HappySomethingSo: make sure you set the firewall on your computer to accept connections on that port though
<akik> never mind
<soee> can someone confirm that minitube does not load any content from youtube?
<teward> (i.e. `ufw allow `, etc.
<HappySomethingSo> teward: yeah I also allowed the port on ufw
<OerHeks> and there must be leechers to your seeds
<HappySomethingSo> I have a personal torrent to which I am sure there are leechers and I've also tried ubuntu torrrents
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: you really can't seed to anyone?  you mentioned ufw, but you also forwarded the ranges needed in your router?
<laura_> I need help
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | laura_
<ubottu> laura_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: yes, I've forwarded the port I've set in transmission
<laura_> In my "uefi boot services" it still lists opensuse-secureboot as an option
<ahrc333ff> Teward: use nmap to interrogate the port on your router. If you've enabled the correct port on UFW you should be fine as well. This is interesting though as when you 'serve' a torrent the connection is outgoing as far as I know. I've not had to do any of this in the past to allow leechers to get to a torrent on my machine in any OS.
<laura_> Eventhough i uninstalled opensuse ages ago
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: and is it a range of ports?
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat:  It's just one
<HappySomethingSo> the start and end port is the same one
<laura_> I need some help :)
<SchrodingersScat> ahrc333ff: the leechers still need to let the seeds know that they need the download, etc.
<laura_> I think i screwed something up with the boot
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: hmm, maybe see if there's a port range beyond the connecting port that needs to be forwarded.
<SchrodingersScat> laura_: might just need to remove it from the grub menu
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: how would I know?
<laura_> SchrodingersScat nope its listed under my BIOS boot stuff
<laura_> I dunno about grub havent seen it
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/PortForwardingGuide
<ducasse> laura_: that is probably their certificate, be careful if you attempt to remove that.
<SchrodingersScat> laura_: oh, oops, i haven't any experience there
<teward> ahrc333ff: E:Mishighlight, HappySomethingSo needs the help
<laura_> ducasse: i tried installing opensuse, it failed so i installed xububtu, it worked but opensuse secureboot is still there ubder UEFI boot options
<laura_> Computer came with Windows 8
<ducasse> laura_: it could also be their uefi bootloader. look under /boot/efi.
<laura_> ducasse: sorry i dont understand what u mean :( do u mean xubuntus bootloader?
<The_Wolf> I've mac powermac g5 a1047, It's running ubuntu mate... Do anybody know if there is virtual ???
<laura_> Cos i have xubuntu 15.10 on computer
<laura_> Wanna do a fresh install of 16.4 but i cant load up LiveCD
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: the port is correctly forwarded as per the instructions in the webpage you linked me to, I checked with CanYouSeeMe
<ducasse> laura_: no, opensuse's. that's what you were trying to get rid of, right?
<compdoc> The_Wolf, know if there is virtual? not sure what that means
<The_Wolf> [compdoc] with virtualbox
<laura_> ducasse: i got rid of opensuse by doing a fresh install of xubuntu
<The_Wolf> sorry my english is obsolete
<laura_> But it still lists OpenSuse secureboot as an option in Bios
<compdoc> The_Wolf, what about virtualbox?
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: hmm, k, I've seen people behind consumer routers have trouble before, then someone on a vps hooks into it and suddenly the torrent completes.  you may be doing the best you can do, but I would check something like iftop to see if it's trying to connect via other ports.
<laura_> So i think its an "empty" entry in BIOS if that makes sense
<ducasse> laura_: yes, but the bootloader and efi variable pointing to it are still there. you can just ignore them, though.
<avc> Hi!
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: what does iftop do?
<avc>  #ubuntustudio
<The_Wolf> [compdoc] install different operating systems on ubuntu
<negev> after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04.1, starting services with systemd gives a spew of errors: http://pastebin.com/Pi5xReMG
<nacc> The_Wolf: are you trying to ask if virtualbox is available?
<compdoc> The_Wolf, well, virtualbox or kvm are fine packages for that
<negev> which seem to be suggesting that i have to upgrade the init scripts myself
<negev> why wasn't that handled during the upgrade?
<nacc> negev: have you rebooted since you upgraded?
<negev> i'm guessing the answer is "lennart must die" but would like this confirmed
<negev> nacc: uh yeah lol
<The_Wolf> [nacc] no en ubuntu mate
<nacc> negev: just checking :)
<nacc> The_Wolf: what?
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: shows you network activity, I normally run sudo iftop -PBN   ; read the manual for those flags, basically non-permiscuous, Bytes not bits, and don't resolve ports.
<The_Wolf> [nacc] no in ubuntu mate
<The_Wolf> [nacc] es un mac runnit ubuntu mate
<laura_> ducasse: oh ok
<The_Wolf> is one mac running ubuntu mate nacc
<compdoc> The_Wolf, virtualbox is available
<laura_> I thought for a second it might affect something else
<MonkeyDust> The_Wolf  type nac and then hit tab to autocomplete
<The_Wolf> [compdoc] en powerpc? i don't see its
<nacc> The_Wolf: none of those sentences make sense to me.
<ducasse> laura_: no, it won't, but you can mess things up pretty badly if you try to remove it and do it wrong :)
<nacc> The_Wolf: virtualbox is intel-compatible only
<negev> what does this mean?    initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: ok, this is what it shows http://pastebin.com/5dYHdRyv
<sdexter> I am attempting to install Ubuntu 14.04.4 and am setting up software RAID using this HOWTO (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html_
<compdoc> The_Wolf, you run the mac OS and ubuntu is a virtual machine on the mac?
<nacc> negev: something is trying to talk to upstart, which won't be running in 16.04
<OerHeks> he wants to run virtualbox on old PowerPC
<The_Wolf> soory my english is very outdated
<negev> nacc: systemctl
<The_Wolf> sorry*
<sdexter> My only problem is when I creat the partitions on each of the two drives it never gives me the option for a partition type
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: my port for transmission is 57558
<sdexter> Primary vs Logical
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: ok, see that one at the very bottom, that should be torrent, "Blocking Bittorrent is challenging, and can't really be done effectively with port blocks. The standard ports are 6881-6889"
<nacc> negev: let me try and reproduce it, one sec
<The_Wolf> [compdoc] no. It's running ubuntu mate, and trye to run a virtual system to put a mac osx
<nacc> The_Wolf: virtualbox isn't built for powerpc (afaict)
<laura_> ducasse: ok i wont try removing that then :p
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: the line with 'dumbo.useed.fr:55131' is likely one too, although unsure
<OerHeks> The_Wolf, the osx UELA does not allow that, only virtual on OSX itself, iirc
<compdoc> The_Wolf, I think Apple prevents you from running its operating system on anything but real apple hardware. its very stupid of them
<laura_> The thing is though xubuntu 15.10 runs perfectly on my computer
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: I think it's that one because that's the port I use for transmission  57558
<laura_> I dont wanna upgrade
<nacc> larrymi: 15.10 goes eol in < a week
<negev> so is the onus on the user to convert all their upstart init scripts to systemd?
<negev> that's nuts
<nacc> err, laura_ --^ sorry
<nacc> negev: no
<The_Wolf> so i try find out whether any other program for that
<nacc> negev: as i just said, let me try and reproduce, please be patient
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: what should I do? What does this tell me?
<nacc> laura_: 15.10 goes eol in < a week
<laura_> How bad is it not upgrading for a while
<The_Wolf> This mac is obsolete just want to tinker with it to see wich party can get
<nacc> laura_: you cease to get security updates
<laura_> While i work something out
<nacc> laura_: it's very not advised.
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: try forwarding that range, 6881-6889, and others.  but that's just a suggestion.
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat:  thing is that transmission does detect peers, but can't connect to them, if I go to torrent properties->trackerrs, I get a list of two peers
<The_Wolf> [OerHeks] :(
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: Ok I'll try that
<OerHeks> The_Wolf, just use it for linux and have fun with it
<laura_> Can i just upgrade directly from updates manager
<laura_> But im scared its gonna mess it up even more
<The_Wolf> [OerHeks] i just want to get more out
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: should I set udp or tcp?
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: I believe it's tcp
<HappySomethingSo> ok
<The_Wolf> [OerHeks] i can't install a flash player to firefox
<ducasse> The_Wolf: doen't exist for ppc, i think.
<The_Wolf> [ducasse] i think the same
<OerHeks> no more flash indeed, and lots of browsers will not work
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<The_Wolf> I read its
<The_Wolf> although i read something there
<hipitihop> anyone familiar with LXD setup on 16.04 ? not sure what otions to take for zfs
<Akuli> I found a bug in ubuntu and i fixed it. where should i report the bug?
<Trel> Is there any way to setup an SMTP relay (Postfix or SSMTP) where it requires credentials and forwards them rather than using a single defined set?
<nacc> !bug | Akuli
<ubottu> Akuli: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Akuli> maybe i should first check if its in 16.04 also
<nacc> Akuli: in 16.10 first
<nacc> Akuli: it must always be fixed in the current development release; then you backport via SRU to appropriate older releases (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates)
<Ice_Strike> I am using Form Request Validation (php artisan make:request) - How do I pass on custom varible if validation failed?
<nacc> negev: upgrading right now in a lxd container, should be done shortly
<nacc> Ice_Strike: wrong channel?
<Ice_Strike> Ooops
<Akuli> its still in 16.10
<nacc> Akuli: ok
<Akuli> or let me check
<Akuli> there's this main file that imports another file, and i don't see a fix in the main file which is where i'd put it if i was fixing it
<Akuli> lets check the other file
<negev> nacc: it seems like i still have upstart scripts in /etc/init.d/..  maybe there is just some stuff that doesn't have a systemd equivalent yet?
<nacc> negev: the presence of /etc/init.d files doesn't tell you if you're running upstart or systemd
<nacc> negev: init-scripts are still functional in systemd, they just get magically converted to systemd at runtime
<nacc> s/functional/valid/
<nacc> negev: i just upgraded a lxd from 14.04 -> 16.04.1 with tor installed, it upgraded fine and I don't see the issue you're having with systemctl :(
<Akuli> yes, still there
<Akuli> the bug is that if i enter a reeeeally long command to the terminal my system crashes
<HappySomethingSo> SchrodingersScat: it didn't work
<Akuli> because the command-not-found package doesn't check the length of the command in any way
<nacc> Akuli: ok, please report the bug as ubottu told you earlier
<SchrodingersScat> HappySomethingSo: welp, not sure if it's recommended, but you could become the DMZ to make sure it's not a router port issue
<HappySomethingSo> the DMZ?
<negev> nacc: http://pastebin.com/Pi5xReMG
<negev> nacc: i don't think tor is the issue there though
<negev> nacc: it seems to have issues with plexmediaserver and "screen-cleanup"
<HappySomethingSo> I've got to go now, but I'll look into DMZ
<HappySomethingSo> thanks a bye
<HappySomethingSo> and*
<negev> nacc: /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver -> /lib/init/upstart-job     - that's probably why :|\
<nacc> negev: i don't think plexmediaserver is an ubuntu package (at least not in 16.04)?
<jophish> Hi all. I updated the kernel on my box, and things don't boot :)
<jophish> the previoud kernel works well
<jophish> previous*
<negev> nacc: nah it's distributed as a .deb
<nacc> negev: right, so can't help you there :)
<ducasse> jophish: a regular ubuntu kernel?
<jophish> I'm using full disk encryption, and it doesn't even get to the password prompt
<nacc> negev: ask whoever distributes it to fix their non-16.04 compatible code
<jophish> ducasse: yes
<jophish> this is a clean installation of 15.10
<ducasse> jophish: upgrade to 16.04.
<jophish> The first boot was ok. I switched to the nvidia drivers and ran apt-get update/upgrade
<negev> nacc: fixed it by reinstalling it
<negev> nacc: thanks for your help anyway :)
<tgm4883> why did you do a clean install of 15.10...
<nacc> negev: :)
<jophish> ducasse: I'm not able to do that. I have some software which requires 15.10
<jophish> tgm4883: ^
<tgm4883> jophish: out of curiosity, what software
<jophish> tgm4883: the Vivado suite from Xilinx
<jophish> it doesn't work on 16.04
<tgm4883> jophish: sounds like you should be running 14.04 then
<jophish> tgm4883: it seems to work fine on 15.10
<ducasse> jophish: i doubt anybody is going to care about a possible problem in 15.10 at this time...
<tgm4883> jophish: except for when you update the kernel ;)
<ioria> jophish, the kernel boot with nouveau ?
<Akuli> the bug reporting system seems broken http://pasteboard.co/eBbs3XbDn.png
<jophish> ioria: you think that this could be caused by the installation order of the nvidia driver and the kernel update
<ioria> jophish, you said it booted at first ... but after installing nvidia ....
<Akuli> nacc
<jophish> ioria: yeah, the initial boot after installation was fine. Then I installed the nvidia driver and updated the kernel
<ioria> jophish,  which is the new kernel ? 4.2.0.42.45 ?
<jophish> ioria: 4.2.0.42
<jophish> I think I should try reinstalling it
<jophish> to regenerate initramfs perhaps
<ioria> jophish,  right ... sudo update-initramfs -u
<nacc> Akuli: sometimes that can happen if launchpad is loaded, i'd try again
<ioria> jophish,  mentioned here id irc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Akuli> refreshing the page brings me back to the same thing
<Akuli> i wish everything was on github
<nacc> Akuli: well, don't refresh, as you'd just be POST'ing the same page again, no?
<Akuli> i just created an ubuntu one account
<nacc> Akuli: just use the cli tool, alternatively
<jophish> ioria: I'll give it a try, thanks
<Akuli> i used it
<Akuli> and then i got the bug reporting url to go to
<ioria> jophish,  good luck
<nacc> Akuli: what's the url?
<Akuli> https://login.launchpad.net/JODEpSF01kIXBhzw/+decide
<Akuli> there's a button that says yes log me in
<nacc> Akuli: oh i see, that's not the bug url that's the login url
<Akuli> when i click that i get the error page
<nacc> Akuli: gtg, sorry, someoene else should be able to help you report hte bug
<Akuli> this url redirects me to the login page https://login.launchpad.net/JODEpSF01kIXBhzw/+decide
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+filebug/3cf9277a-5027-11e6-a580-68b5996a96c8?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released]
<Akuli> whaat?
<whoever_> hi all
<whoever_> on my notebook, i have a thumbdrive  plugged in, and it does not show up under mount, can somone assist
<Akuli> whoever_, its not going to show in mount if you dont mount it. does it show in lsblk?
<whoever_> Akuli: yes
<Akuli> then you should be able to mount it, but i dont know why its not mounting automatically
<ducasse> whoever_: what format is it? you might need to install exfat-fuse.
<Bashing-om> whoever_: ^^ and .. do you see it kisted in " /media/<user_name>/ " ??
<whoever_> Akuli: i thaught ubuntu auto mounted thumbrives
<whoever_> ducasse: fat32
<whoever_> Bashing-om: no
<Akuli> does someone else's ubuntu one account work for launchpad logins?
<universe> hello
<universe> I need some help
<ducasse> !ask | universe
<ubottu> universe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> whoever_,  sudo parted -l
<Akuli> whoever_, you can always mount it yourself if you need to
<universe> !ask
<universe> !ask | universe
<ubottu> universe, please see my private message
<ioria> whoever_,   and dmesg | tail
<Bashing-om> whoever_: Hummm .. plug in the device .. and is there anything in the tail end of 'dmesg' ?
<tacomaster> If i have a intel core2duo at 2.0GHz 1.5GB of ram and an 80GB ata drive would ubuntu still run pretty smoothly on this computer or am i at the point that i should be looking for lighter alternatives?
<Akuli> i'll be back in 15 to 30 minutes
<Bashing-om> tacomaster: For a "Good experience" is recommended at least 2 Gigs of ram .
<universe> so I install xpdf on my lubuntu but i can't uninstall it, any help?
<CaffeineAddict> hi, i just installed an ubuntu 16 template on proxmox ... it is just ubuntu core and I am trying to get it functional
<CaffeineAddict> simple things like `shutdown -r` are returning errors
<CaffeineAddict> what do I need to apt-get to get basic functinality
<Akuli> sudo poweroff ?
<minimec> CaffeineAddict: 'shutdown -r now' ;)
<CaffeineAddict> no when I do `shutdown -r now` it returns 'Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory'
<gavril> q
<cjohnson> I updated my 14.04 instance all of a sudden curl is complaining about * SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate
<cjohnson> I tried pulling the latest cacert.pem and specifying --cacert just to be sure, same error
<cjohnson> curl --cacert ./cacert.pem -v https://storage101.ord1.clouddrive.com
<whoever_> in dconf-editor automount is set to true
<whoever_> but automount doesnt happen
<minimec> CaffeineAddict: Ok. have no experience with 'ubuntu core', but 'sudo halt' and 'sudo reboot' should work too
<rattking> CaffeineAddict: thats a odd error to get from a fresh install
<CaffeineAddict> its not just reboot i can go into proxmox and reboot the VM my problem is it seem like something is missing from the ubuntu 16 install ... i just dont know what
<CaffeineAddict> its not a fresh install from a CD its like just ubunut 16 kernal w/ minimalistic setup
<workisfun> Hi guys, I'm looking for a backport for ubuntu 14.04 for my wireless that suddenly stopped working after a ninja kernel update (I think?)https://askubuntu.com/questions/762254/why-do-i-get-required-key-not-available-when-install-dkms-modules ?
<workisfun>  
<CaffeineAddict> im wondering what else i need to apt get to bring it up to a normal release build
<minimec> CaffeineAddict: try to 'sudo apt install ubuntu-server' or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-server'.
<workisfun> linux-backports-modules-wireless-cw package for ubuntu 14.04, kernel 3.19
<CaffeineAddict> minimec: ty i  like that idea
<whoever_> Bashing-om: no errors in dmesg |tail ,the device just doesnt auto mount
<jokke> hey
<CaffeineAddict> minimec: ty that fixed it
<minimec> CaffeineAddict: Nice! ;)
<prastut> Hey does anybody know about docker here? Or can direct me to a docker channel? Can't seem to connect to #docker
<jokke> i need to install imagemagick 6.9.5 on a 16.04 LTS server
<jokke> how can this be achieved?
<ducasse> !register | prastut
<ubottu> prastut: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jokke> preferably without having to compile from source
<nofrai> hello
<Bashing-om> whoever_: IF the device were recognized by the system, them there would be such a notification in 'dmesg '. Now we want to know if the partition editor sees the device . ' sudo fdisk -lu ' in a pastebin site, please .
<prastut> ducasse: Did that.
<ducasse> jokke: if you can't find a ppa, building from source is basically your only choice
<SchrodingersScat> jokke: there's this ppa, but it's unsupported here of course, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/imagemagick
<jokke> nice
<steeve> hello
<ducasse> !alis | prastut
<ubottu> prastut: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<prastut> !alis
<SchrodingersScat> jokke: weird, idk what's going on with those, the ones for xenial seem lower than for precise... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/imagemagick lol, ppas
<jokke> yeah right now i've got 6.8.9 installed on the server
<jokke> but there seems to be a bug fix made after that
<jokke> and i desperately need that
<prastut> ducasse: Nothing comes after I do alis. I am doing /msg alis list #docker
<ducasse> prastut: try wildcards, or ask for help in #freenode
<Flannel> prastut: #docker definitely exists.
<prastut> Flannel: I tried this /join #docker. Nothing happens, whereas I can join other channels.
<prastut> ducasse: Thanks for the help.
<Flannel> prastut: You need to have a registered account.  Your current account isn't registered (or at least, you're not logged in)
<Bashing-om> prastut: Try as ' /msg alis list docker ' .
<OerHeks> prastut, anyone sees this error when not logged in> = #docker Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<workisfun> hoping for some guidance here https://askubuntu.com/questions/801773/where-can-i-find-linux-backports-modules-wireless-cw-package-for-ubuntu-14-04-k
<Akuli> my launchpad account is still not working
<tgm4883> Akuli: you might tell them in #launchpad
<Akuli> reporting a bug has to be such a problem
<Akuli> all i want to do is to submit a 3-line fix, and i'm not getting anywhere
<indie__> hello
<xyla56> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à résoudre un Pb de paquets cassés (linux-headers-gener et linux-image-generic)?
<minimec> !fr > xyla56
<ubottu> xyla56, please see my private message
<dbrom> anyone here
<minimec> !ask > dbrom
<ubottu> dbrom, please see my private message
<dbrom> I have a collection of movies that I want to to make into mkv files before I send them to storrage and ideas of program to use
<jason^> how would one provide answers to a package that usually pops up with "package configuration" curses dialogs?
<tgm4883> dbrom: depends on what format the movies are in to begin with
<ducasse> dbrom: handbrake, maybe?
<tgm4883> jason^: what do you mean? You would answer it in the dialog
<jason^> as in not to require the package config dialog and provide them via another method
<tgm4883> hmm
<dbrom> ive tries handbrake ...no love
<tgm4883> dbrom: what does that mean
<jason^> dbrom: avconv -i filme.mp4 -c copy filme.mkv
<tgm4883> jason^: and if it's not an mp4 file?
<jason^> what is it?
<tgm4883> jason^: IDK, but I think it's bad to just assume the codecs used without finding out some more info
<tgm4883> at this point, for all we know it could be a physical disc
<minimec> There is the command line way ... http://mso-chronicles.blogspot.ch/2014/08/ripping-dvd-with-ffmpeg.html
<minimec> dbrom: ^
<et09> i did sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target --force, to stop lightdm from booting - now a single user can't startx.  anyone know how to repair?
<dbrom> i have tries different disks with same result
<minimec> et09: 'sudo systemctl enable lightdm.service'?
<tgm4883> dbrom: unless you tell us what you've tried, and exactly what you're doing, we can't really help
<tgm4883> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<dbrom> I am using handbrake to rip the DVD to mkv . When I do so I get a error can not open encrypted DVD
<Shravan> I want to have a small bootable linux os without any gui on my USB drive partition1 while I have 2nd partition FAT32 for normal USB use....is it possible
<akik> Shravan: yes you can install ubuntu on a usb stick
<ducasse> dbrom: you need libdvdcss, which might be illegal to use where you live.
<Shravan> I am in India
<et09> ok so my system boots to TTY and then i log in and do "startx".  that fails, it basically locks the screen on the console until i issue a quit command to xmonad, which dumps it back to console.  so xmonad is running but not capturing the display.  BUT, if i do "sudo lightdm", open lightdm, open a terminal, do sudo killall lightdm, and THEN do startx, then it works as expected.
<ikonia> et09: et09 what are you talking about ?
<pasticcio> yup hi guys
<ikonia> et09: what exactly are you trying to do
<et09> im trying to have a normal console mode (tty) -> startx -> xmonad flow
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> ubuntu desktop starts X by default
<ikonia> what is the benifit of trying to do it manually
<et09> ok well i like it to startx with certain commands and xmonad, and not lightdm and all this unity crap
<et09> and it works 99% of the time, but update messed something up on update
<et09> ubuntu messed something up on update*
<ikonia> startx with certain commands ???
<ikonia> what
<et09> .xinitrc
<et09> you know
<ikonia> et09: what do you actually want to have running as a desktop
<et09> xmonad
<pasticcio> you are disturbed if you it
<ikonia> et09: is there an ubuntu package for it (I think there is)
<et09> ikonia: i think you don't understand, thanks for the help but ill wait for someone else
<pasticcio> ikonia,  apt-cache search will do the trick
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure I do understand
<ikonia> pasticcio: I know how to search
<ikonia> et09: you can just change the greeeter to have the xmonad session
<pasticcio> so what do u need
<ikonia> pasticcio: I need nothing
<treatz> Can anyone help me install a .so library into audacity on Ubuntu?  It seems that edit->preferences->libraries isn't there on Ubuntu!  (please I need help)
<pasticcio> everyone need something :)
<ikonia> treatz: is the library on your system
<ikonia> what is the library
<ducasse> et09: i don't quite get why you don't just use a dm, i use lightdm to start i3 and run my startup files, works fine.
<treatz> ikonia I compiled the library for my system, it is called Talented Hack
<ikonia> ducasse: he's gone
<ikonia> treatz: and where is the library
<treatz> In its own directory inside my home directory
<ikonia> treatz: so put it in a system path, and does audacity need to be linked against it, or can it be told to load dynamically
<treatz> ikonia Well we can try it and see.  What directory sounds good to you?
<treatz> ikonia Audacity is supposed to have a edit-preferences-libraries window inside it where you can add  .so files, but on ubuntu it isn't there.
<ikonia> I don't really want to be in a "try and see" situation
<ikonia> but if you put it in /usr/lib for example, most programs will check that
<treatz> I'll try that then
<ikonia> i suspect you won't be able to add it dynamically, but I'm not really an audicity user, so don't know
<ducasse> treatz: #ubuntu-studio might know...
<treatz> I moved the .so library to the directory /usr/lib
<treatz> How can I check if it worked? Restart?
<pasticcio> or use lsof
<pasticcio> but indeed dynamyc library load is not an apton
<pasticcio> so yes you need to restart the app
<pasticcio> and drink alcool in the meanwhile to support better the memory load
<ikonia> why would he use lsof ?
<pasticcio> ikonia, couse i like it :) then he can use trace to see the lib in the app loading
<treatz> Well nothing showed up in audacity
<ikonia> having an open file does not mean it's loaded
<ikonia> it will show nothing
<StreetWitch> Can anyone help me get into ubuntu-studio?
<StreetWitch> It is invite only.
<ducasse> !register | StreetWitch
<ubottu> StreetWitch: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> what's the problem ?
<ikonia> StreetWitch: nope, it's not
<StreetWitch> My nickk is registered
<StreetWitch> Cannot join #ubuntu-studio (Channel is invite only).
<ikonia> StreetWitch: /join #ubuntustudio
<DalekSec> +if #ubuntustudio and you're already in the latter.
<StreetWitch> #ubuntustudio is quiet, no one is talking at all
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> wait for it to be active
<StreetWitch> So
<StreetWitch> #ubuntu-studio is the same channel?
<ikonia> yes
<StreetWitch> ok
<salvador_> hola
<ducasse> !es | salvador_
<ubottu> salvador_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<salvador_> ok
<StreetWitch> Anyone know anything about audacity?
<pushpop>  /join #guacamole
<minimec> StreetWitch: http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Category:Tutorial
<StreetWitch> minimec, I need a way to install a .so file as a library plugin
<minimec> StreetWitch: Optionally a "plug-ins" folder can be created in the home directory thus: ~/.audacity-files/plug-ins --> http://manual.audacityteam.org/man/faq_installation_and_plug_ins.html
<Kuota> hi
<funilrys> hello :)
<bittin> hi
<Kuota> I can't understand how to need to use AppArmor :(
<ioria> Kuota, well, is about politics :þ
<Kuota> ioria, :)
<deanclkclk_> I have a question
<deanclkclk_> Im using npm....and I dont want to install grunt locally in my project
<deanclkclk_> is it possible to create a symlink that when run.....grunt-cli will find grunt that's installed globally
<MonkeyDust> !find grunt
<ubottu> File grunt found in angband-audio, civicrm-common, codeblocks-common, cube2-data, fish-common, freedink-data, monsterz-data, openclipart2-libreoffice, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=grunt&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<Hulio> anyone know what is standard oracle database server port?
<Hulio> or how to find out what oracle port number is using?
<tafb> Can anyone help me get ddrescue-gui working on ubuntu 16.04 LTS? http://tafb.xxx/Screenshot%20from%202016-07-22%2015-29-39.png
<tafb> after I run apt-get I can't find it anywhere on the system
<OerHeks> Hulio, oracle got docs about that https://docs.oracle.com/cd/B28359_01/install.111/b32002/app_port.htm
<ujsaus> having trouble getting openvpn setup with privatoria. following directions here: https://my.privatoria.net/cp/vpn/#openvpn_linux_cli but get erros connecting to conf file and not the right status output
<akik> Hulio: 1521 and/or 1526
<ujsaus> is there a gui to make this easier for noobs like me?
<Kuota> Friends?
<k1l_> tafb: start it with alt+f2?
<akik> Hulio: if it's the database you mean
<Hulio> thanks
<tafb> k1l_: I type anything in there, rescue, ddrescue-gui, gui, nothing shows up.
<akik> Hulio: other opened ports you can see with "sudo netstat -tulpan | grep LISTEN"
<MonkeyDust> tafb  the screenshot shows that it's succesfully installed, so what's the exact issue
<k1l_> tafb: press super+a then type "ddrescue"
<tafb> super?
<k1l_> windows key
<tafb> k. 1 sec
<tafb> "Sorry, there is nothing that matches your search"
<akik> tafb: it can be also gddrescue
<k1l_> tafb: then ask the ppa maintainer about it
<tafb> gddrescue shows nothing too :(
<tafb> ddrescue works (from terminal), just not ddrescue-gui
<akik> tafb: dpkg -L ddrescue-gui will list the package contents
<akik> didn't know there's a gui for it
<tafb> the gui is freaking amazing
<akik> if you can find it :)
<MonkeyDust> akik  cynic
<tafb> dpkg -L ddrescue-gui worked, want a screenshot of it?
<tafb>  usr/share/applications/ddrescue-gui.desktop?
<akik> tafb: the binary is one of the paths. you can pastebin it
<tafb> http://pastebin.com/vBUFnuKE
<akik> tafb: oh ok the command to start it will be in that .desktop file
<akik> Exec= something. although it should be visible somewhere
<akik> probably that DDRescue-GUI.py
<tafb> that's the one. How do I make an icon on the desktop for it?
<MonkeyDust> tafb  navigate to   /usr/share/applications/ ... drag the ico to the desktop
<tafb> MonkeyDust: omg that worked!!! thank you so much :)
<blackbird1> Hi, my system doesn't detect my flash disk. I'll
<blackbird1> I'll post the results for some commands line
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ntemis> so.. i have an issue
<Ntemis> :)
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird1: maybe see what lusb detects?
<xerox123> ask away
<Ntemis> i have kodi and retroarch on server 16.04.1
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird1: oops, lsusb
<Ntemis> i am able to start kodi and or retroarch within cmd
<Ntemis> but i want to select somehow where to boot with remote
<blackbird1> tail -f /var/log/syslog -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20497123/
<SchrodingersScat> Ntemis: like ssh in, export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; then running the command?
<Ntemis> i tried lightdm but i dont know if i can make it ask where to boot with remote control input
<Ntemis> SchrodingersScat: no machine is on living room
<Ntemis> i want it to go in a screen where i can select where to boot without the need of a keyboard
<tafb> question number 2: gparted says it needs hfsprogs to work with hfs+ partitions, but I've installed it, says the same thing. I'm trying to stretch the 464gb partition in this screenshot :( http://tafb.xxx/Screenshot%20from%202016-07-22%2015-54-13.png
<blackbird1> lsusb detect the flash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20497443/
<SchrodingersScat> Ntemis: oh, you mean like an actual infrared remote control?
<Ntemis> aha
<Ntemis> or an xbox 360 controller
<Ntemis> or ps3 controller
<Ntemis> i have also xbox360 ir remote
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird1: k, seems to recognize it as a 4gb flash drive, where does the trouble start?
<Ntemis> with usb mce transeiver
<OerHeks> tafb, do that from within osx, hfs+ progs need journaling disabled to write, and you really don't want that
<Ntemis> i need a display manager that is ir capable
<Kuota> I can't understand how to need to use AppArmor :(
<tafb> there was a problem with this hard drive, I ddrescued it to a new hard drive (what I'm working on right now). OSX won't stretch the partition because it says there's a problem with it that is unrepairable
<OerHeks> Kuota, seen our wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/apparmor.html
<Ntemis> present to me two options in big boxes one icon kodi logo other icon retroarch logo
<SchrodingersScat> Ntemis: idk much about that, found this forum post about turning things on with ir, http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=111310 , and then I'm aware of lirc, http://www.lirc.org/
<Ntemis> will have a look , thanks
<Ntemis> nah thats on/off
<OerHeks> tafb, oh good luck then :-(
<tgm4883> Ntemis: do you mean launch after booted, are are you talking about selecting an option in grub
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird1: maybe open up 'gparted' to check if the partitions are readable, or there's also a gnome-disks tool
<Ntemis> tgm4883: launch after booted as they both are programms
<tgm4883> Ntemis: most IR remotes show up as keyboards at this point
<Ntemis> no way to have them point to something
<Ntemis> i have to use keyboard
<tgm4883> Ntemis: what do you mean?
<Ntemis> and type
<blackbird1> SchrodingersScat, I did a live usb  with usb live creator. In order to install ubuntu on an old pc. Since that time the flash doesn't show up
<tafb> OerHeks: how do I disable journaling, I just need to stretch the parition, will just be raw data, don't need to run any programs
<Ntemis> tgm4883: am in bash and i type kodi i run kodi type retroarch am in retroarch
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird1: might just need to partition it then, possibly clear the mbr/gpt
<OerHeks> tafb, if osx sees problems, what makes you think linux can do it?
<Ntemis> i want to to able to selsect what to run
<Ntemis> select
<Ntemis> by ir or controller
<Ntemis> no credentials either
<Ntemis> how i remove them?
<tafb> OerHeks: lol :)
<Ntemis> i dont wanr my user to need a password
<tgm4883> Ntemis: why wouldn't you just specify 2 buttons on your IR remote. 1 that launches kodi, the other launching retroarch
<Ntemis> tgm4883: lovely
<Ntemis> nice :D
<Ntemis> how?
<tgm4883> Ntemis: no need to even have a menu
<Ntemis> great i dont want one then
<Ntemis> tell me how i do that?
<tgm4883> Ntemis: you'll have to look into LIRC and exec statements. It's been a long time since I've used LIRC, so you might also have to disable the built in kernel IR stuff
<Ntemis> first let me remove password and enable autologin for my user
<Ntemis> how i do that?
<tgm4883> Ntemis: no need to remove your password to enable auto-login
<tgm4883> Ntemis: how do you do what?
<jiggawattz> yo
<jiggawattz> so 16.04.1 is out
<Ntemis> remove password for user
<Ntemis> jiggawattz: yeap
<jiggawattz> why does do-release-upgrade not say any new version is available
<tgm4883> Ntemis: you don't need to
<bittin> jiggawattz: yeah since yesterday
<Ntemis> ok
<tgm4883> jiggawattz: should be available next week
<blackbird1> SchrodingersScat, The MBR, GPT on the flash ?
<Ntemis> tgm4883: can you help me autologin then
<jiggawattz> tgm4883 ▸ but it was released yesterday?
<tgm4883> jiggawattz: yes, the upgrade path should be starting next week I read
<jiggawattz> ahhh
<jiggawattz> kay makes sense
<tgm4883> Ntemis: are you using Unity?
<jiggawattz> thx
<OerHeks> tafb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus >> sudo diskutil disableJournal volumeName
<Ntemis> no i dont have anything installed
<Ntemis> plain server edition
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird1: yes, but check it out in one of those programs, see what it says.
<tgm4883> Ntemis: ...
<Ntemis> ubuntu server vanilla no mate unity xfce etc
<tgm4883> Ntemis: how do you plan on running kodi
<Ntemis> tgm4883: sudo apt-get install xorg dbus-x11
<Ntemis> works
<Mitchell92> Hello. I have a  MSI GE Series GE62 Apache Pro-001 notebook. I was curious about linux compatibility, especially in regards to the GTX 970M graphics, using Optimus and all.
<Ntemis> demetris
<MonkeyDust> Mitchell92  you can try it with a live dvd/usb
<Mitchell92> Good point MonkeyDust , in general does Optimus work decent in Linux / Ubuntu these days? Years ago on a Samsung notebook it was brutal
<Ntemis> demetridemetriss
<Ntemis> xxx
<SchrodingersScat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ntemis> demetris
<Ntemis> xxxxxqqqwerr
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird1: at this point you're just trying to get it back to a flash drive right?  Does it boot as a liveusb?  or is that gone too?
<blackbird1> Fixed:  sudo parted /dev/sdb toggle 1 hidden (GreetZ to Marmotte)
<ptrz> Hi everyone. I have a strange issue on a Dell PowerEdge server that I'll explain over a few messages.
<bekks> MAybe you shorten it up and focus on the actual issue? :)
<ptrz> The root of the issue is that, after installing Ubuntu 16.04 on a hardware RAID disk (we tried RAID 0, RAID 1, and RAID 10), the filesystem gets an IO error and goes read-only.
<ptrz> This persists through reboot and breaks the install. It happens within a few minutes to a few hours of first boot.
<bekks> filesytem I/O errors indicate severely damages FS or hardware errors.
<bekks> *damaged
<ptrz> And it happens using RAID arrays with different disks. It's unlikely that multiple disks are damaged in the same way, so I suspect it's the RAID controller.
<ptrz> Has anyone heard of an issue like this with Ubuntu before? I thought I should verify that it isn't the OS.
<bekks> Why is that unlikely that multiple disks are damaged?
<OerHeks> ptrz, maybe the IO code gives a clue
<bekks> Did you test each disk using smartctl or the hw raid controller tools?
<bekks> And do you have a valid support contract for that Dell server?
<ptrz> OerHeks: I don't recall getting anything specific, just "IO error", I think it was on a page flush or something. (But, this being budget PowerEdge, it only has write-through RAID caching - no write-back)
<ptrz> bekks: I doubt we have a support contract, sadly
<ptrz> old server, non-profit college club
<ptrz> bekks: I didn't know that that was an option
<ptrz> (testing with smartctl, etc.)
<ptrz> I'll check it out. Thanks.
<ptrz> bekks: it just seems unlikely that multiple disks would be damaged in a way that caused this exact issue. I suppose they were running unused for a long time, though, so maybe it's possible.
<fabiano> oi
<bekks> "I/O error" isnt just one specific error. You need to take a look at the very exact error message.
<fabiano> oi
<fabiano> oi
<fabiano> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<DJones> fabiano: You need toask your ubuntu support question, rather than just typing "oi"
<ohlolz> sp my ubuntu 14.04 still doesnt show the upgrade to 16.06 - they told me here it was going to be on July 21st. what to do?
<ohlolz> so my ubuntu 14.04 still doesnt show the upgrade to 16.04 - they told me here it was going to be on July 21st. what to do?
<bekks> !repeat | ohlolz
<ubottu> ohlolz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ptrz> bekks: where is this error being reported?
<ohlolz> bekks: i was fizing grammar
<bekks> ptrz: Where do you see it?
<ohlolz> oh lol
<goddard> anyone know if the razer core will work with a new dell xps 13 using ubuntu?
<DJones> ohlolz: Although 16.04.01 is released for new installs, it takes a few days to a week before the upgrade  is approved after further testiung
<ohlolz> this nickname fits me very well
<riceandbeans> when hosting an ubuntu mirror, what's the traditional filepath to have the repo?
<skinux> What is the July release day for the latest version?
<ohlolz> oh i see DJones thank you friend
<skinux> I believe 16.06 or something was supposed to release to some of us this month.
<ohlolz> 16.06 i spread it like an infection
<blackmoon2016> hello i have problem when i write in terminal apt-get inststall name off packet i recive this Vous devrez activer le composant appelé « universe »
<blackmoon2016> root@kamal-LIFEBOOK-A530:~# apt-get install wireshark
<blackmoon2016> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<blackmoon2016> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<blackmoon2016> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<blackmoon2016> Aucune version du paquet wireshark n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base
<ohlolz> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<ohlolz> !lts16.04
<ohlolz> what was the command?
<k1l_> ohlolz: the LTS upgrade is postponed by one week due to last bug testing
<akik> !fr | blackmoon2016
<ubottu> blackmoon2016: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ohlolz> thank you k1l_ i was starting to worry
<k1l_> blackmoon2016: what ubuntu is that exactly? why are you root?
<blackmoon2016> 14.04
<blackmoon2016> and when i write apt-get upadte its happen normaly
<tgm4883> ohlolz: probably !ltsupgrade
<ohlolz> tgm4883: XD
<ohlolz> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ohlolz> yeah! tgm4883
<blackmoon2016> but its will take a lot of time and mo
<tgm4883> hmm, that is wrong/needs updated
<blackmoon2016> so what s the solution
<blackmoon2016> please
<blackmoon2016> i updates all the tie
<blackmoon2016> it still the same
<tafb> OerHeks: turns out the partition is encrypted, that's why I can't do anything with it :
<goddard> anyone know if the razer core will work with a new dell xps 13 using ubuntu?
<ohlolz> blackmoon2016: Installing Wireshark on Ubuntu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DBZiKpbHO0
<pushpop> so an amd RX280 video card no good with 16.04? I can't get steam working for the life of me
<blackmoon2016> the problem is in the apt file
<blackmoon2016> not how
<blackmoon2016> damn answer me
<SebastianRasor01> Hey guys! I think I found out why my audio isn't working well but I need help fixing it. I noticed that if the USB power for my headphones doesnt have enough current it gets really quiet just like on my PC. I was wondering if there is a way I can set a certain USB port to put out more power
<ikonia> goddard: seeing as it doesn't exist yet and there are no details on things like chipset, how can people know
<ohlolz> french are so rude
<Zeelot3k> morning
<ikonia> ohlolz: nothing to do with this channel
<riceandbeans> blackmoon2016: you won't get much help here
<ohlolz> ikonia: i guess you agree with me
<ikonia> ohlolz: I didn't say that
<ikonia> I said it's nothing to do with this channel
<nacc> !components | blackmoon2016: if i understand right, just read:
<ubottu> blackmoon2016: if i understand right, just read:: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nacc> blackmoon2016: and you need to enable universe
<ohlolz> ikonia: how old are you? in your 20's or 30's? i always imagine you younger than 20
<skinux> So, when is the second release of 16.06? There was some reason for some users, it wouldn't be released until this month.
<tgm4883> lets stay on topic
<ikonia> ohlolz: that also has nothing to do with this channel
<nacc> skinux: 16.06 isn't a thing
<bprompt> heheh
<skinux> Well..whatever...there was a release a few months ago, but some of us had to wait until this month.
<Zeelot3k> I'm having an odd issue that I'm not quite sure how to track down. On this laptop (xps 13 developer edition, running vanilla ubuntu 16.06), I will press ctrl+alt+arrow to change workspace but the ctrl will temporarily not register and I will simply end up pressing alt+arrow which usually causes my browser to go back or forward. The second time I pretty the
<Zeelot3k> arrow it will work so it feels like a delay. the behavior is the same with left or right ctrl/alt keys. anyone ever see this or know how I can debug it?
<k1l_> skinux: 16.04
<nacc> skinux: you mean 16.04 and 16.04.1 ?
<skinux> Probably
<k1l_> skinux: and last days was the 16.04.1 milestone
<tgm4883> skinux: nobody had to wait until this month, however upgrades aren't offered for 14.04 users until next week
<riceandbeans> I've learned over time, if you have an ubuntu question, don't ask here, ask in #debian and don't mention you're running ubuntu, 99% of the time they'll know and answer you and know what they're talking about
<skinux> Okay. Thank you
<blackmoon2016> thank u guys
<ohlolz> tgm4883: where is that page to keep track of the real date for 16.04?
<blackmoon2016> i will work alone on my own
<Ntemis> .ok guys
<tgm4883> ohlolz: there's no date set. Just "next week"
<k1l_> blackmoon2016: i asked you some questions, you didnt answer
<Ntemis> i tried to install ubuntu extras
<Ntemis> this is what i got
<ohlolz> tgm4883: XD
<Ntemis> https://i.imgsafe.org/28478afcfc.png
<blackmoon2016> witxh questions
<Ntemis> it wants to remove libavcodec-ffmpeg56 and install all the others
<Ntemis> does it worth it?
<nacc> ohlolz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases ?
<Ntemis> is that package so powerful?
<Ntemis> so it can replace all others
<Ntemis> weird
<k1l_> blackmoon2016: why are you root? what system is that?
<tgm4883> nacc: he's looking for the date that 14.04 users will receive the popup to upgrade to 16.04, which is irrelevant
<ohlolz> nacc: but i'm updating from 14.04
<DanielPowerNL> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.1. Trying to pin a repository so that I only get updates for one package from it. I've created a file at /etc/apt/preferences.d/keepassx-100 [http://hastebin.com/jexevepina.txt]. But after running 'apt update' and 'apt policy', I see that the PPA is still at Pin-Priority 500.
<Ntemis> but note that i can play 1080o HD content just fine as it is
<blackmoon2016> yes i am root
<Ntemis> *1080p
<blackmoon2016> and the system backbox
<nacc> ohlolz: ah ok, the ltsupgrade got delayed a week aiui
<ohlolz> not so irrelevant, otherwise i wouldn't be here
<k1l_> blackmoon2016: i ask, because usually you are not root at ubuntu
<Ntemis> ok i aborted the install
<k1l_> blackmoon2016: ok. so please ask the backbox guys. that is not an ubuntu
<tgm4883> ohlolz: yes irrelevant, just wait until it's offered next week :)
<k1l_> !backbox | blackmoon2016
<ubottu> blackmoon2016: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ohlolz> tgm4883: u the irrelevant :P
<tgm4883> ohlolz: if you needed to run 16.04 so bad, you'd have already upgraded :)
<blackmoon2016> okey
<ohlolz> tgm4883: good point, but i don't want to force anything
<tgm4883> ohlolz: then just wait until next week
<ohlolz> tgm4883: how old is ikonia? XD
<tgm4883> ohlolz: Off topic. You might be looking for ##age-of-ikonia
<Joanillo> ?
<MonkeyDust> !
<awesomess3> why cant this channel cover Linux Mint 17.3/18? Linux Mint is like 98% Ubuntu 14.04/16.04.......
<Joanillo> Sure!
<tgm4883> awesomess3: because of that 2%
<MonkeyDust> awesomess3  mint is too different from ubuntu
<DanielPowerNL> Nevermind. I was appending the repo name with -ppa, which was not part of the name.
<k1l_> awesomess3: we cant and we wont. use their channels on the other network if you need help with mint.
<awesomess3> why does `apt update' download 64x64 icons on a fresh live xubuntu 16.04?
<Joanillo> YEs Yes YES YEs Yes YES YEs Yes YES
<OerHeks> awesomess3, seek answer in your mint channel? i don't understand why it is odd to download icons, must be a mint thing?
<tgm4883> awesomess3: logs whoing this?
<awesomess3> OerHeks, no I'm not using mint right now I'm using xubuntu 16.04
<awesomess3> tgm4883, let me check
<Joanillo> So, here am I!
<k1l_> Joanillo: this channel is for technical ubuntu support.
<awesomess3> xubuntu 16.04 liveUSB `apt update' is downloading weird files :c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20509809/
<awesomess3> "Get:30 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe DEP-11 64x64 Icons [7,448 kB]"  ....I mean, Seriously?!
<giorgio> posso installare zimbra in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k1l_> awesomess3: that happens when the icons were updated
<nacc> awesomess3: https://wiki.debian.org/DEP-11
<_matt_> evening all
<_matt_> trying to install 16.04 and the installer seems to be stuck at "Configuring linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic (amd64)"
<_matt_> tried both the server iso and the mini.iso
<flicflac> 91.217.189.42 @isalo
<_matt_> anyone know if this is a known issue?
<awesomess3> k1l_, nacc any way to avoid the downloading of the icons?
<awesomess3> k1l_, nacc because my internet is kind of slow
<k1l_> awesomess3: this are 64x64 icons. that is nearly nothing bytewise
<awesomess3> k1l_, 7mb is too much :c
<k1l_> awesomess3: the updates are not only icons.
<awesomess3> k1l_, 7mb just for the icons
<goddard> anyone know if the razer core will work with a new dell xps 13 using ubuntu?
<rypervenche> awesomess3: Maybe the pretty desktop environment is not what you should be using if you care that much about your bandwidth.
<bprompt> awesomess3:     7mbs is peanuts, storage wise, and chances are, you need the icons, many folks do not see or do some icon customization to apps, but icons you see in apps, are often times "system" icons, namely, part of a theme the app is using for its UI, that is not included in the app installation package itself
<awesomess3> goddard, I'm 92% sure it wouldn't work on linux because it requires special software for it to function.
<awesomess3> bprompt, those icons that are used in apps should already be on the computer.
<bprompt> awesomess3:   maybe is part of some updated app(s)
<awesomess3> I'm 82% the icons are just bloatware.
<awesomess3> *82% sure
<awesomess3> and i have to deal with it! poor me!
<tgm4883> awesomess3: it's the metadata necessary for the software center
<tgm4883> awesomess3: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Distributions/AppStream/
<k1l_> awesomess3: so there are still people who think other stuff is bloatware. but in todays times 7mb for icons update is ok for 99.99% of the people.
<k1l_> and we are talking about 7mb. you had still more mb for other stuff on the packages list to be updated. not to mention if there is a program who really needs an update.. so the 7mb are peanuts
<awesomess3> no.no.no. you guys are like mormons: "If the bible says it that's the truth." and you guys are like: "well it's the SYSTEM baby! That must mean it's the TRUTH and LAW of ubuntu yeeee haaaahhhhh!"
<tgm4883> awesomess3: i've not tested this, but you could try removing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50appstream  (however i'd back it up in case something breaks)
<tgm4883> lol
<k1l_> oh, mormons and not morons. i will pm him
<bprompt> lol
<rdh> lol
<tgm4883> ls
<cami_> this or smuxi?
<awesomess3> thank you tgm4883 ! I'll try removing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50appstream on next reboot.
<awesomess3> and see if it apt update works better tgm4883
<tgm4883> awesomess3: let me know if it works
<awesomess3> tgm4883, I feel so stupid for not figuring this out on my own. of course the problem would be somewhere in /etc/apt/*  :/
<Pinkamena_D> Hey guys I have a bit of an issue. I have some work open I need to save. Programs are running and I just clicked on a program (google chrome) to open it into both windows (the little display that shows multiple windows that you can choose from)
<Pinkamena_D> It will not come back from this, choosing a window boes not being it back into focus
<Pinkamena_D> and not I can also not start any other programs in the foreground, they start in the background but I can not see them
<Pinkamena_D> now*
<Pinkamena_D> How can I get back the desktop so I can safely save my work?
<Pinkamena_D> any way to restart unity plugin from command line?
<Pinkamena_D> (NOT lightdm, which just kills everything)
<cami_> check proccesse?
<YankDownUnder> Pinkamena_D: You can try this: hit ALT+F2, type in "xkill" => hightlight the Chrome window and click. It will kill the Chrome window...see if that helps.
<cami_> sry drunker then fuck over here :P
<tgm4883> !ohmy | cami_
<ubottu> cami_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cami_> no worrie i am still aliive
<cami_> i think
<cami_> figure out how to work out irc :p first time useing it ^^
<cami_> soooo what do you hate/wanna change most in the world ?
<OerHeks> cami_, good start: read the topic first
<hggdh> cami_: this is a support channel, not a social channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or ##chat for social
<YankDownUnder> cami_: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cami_> aight sry
<Pinkamena_D> xkill will not run or at least it spawns in the background too
<YankDownUnder> Pinkamena_D: You can try ALT+F2 and "killall -9 chrome"
<Pinkamena_D> well, nevermind, after the last switch between tty and desktop, it just desided to kill all of the processes and restart lightdm without my conceny
<YankDownUnder> Pinkamena_D: Not lovely.
<bprompt> conceny?
<Pinkamena_D> I feel like this has heppened once before quite long ago...no idea why
<tgm4883> bprompt: one would gather that was suppose to be concent
<Pinkamena_D> nothing error wise in dmesg either
<YankDownUnder> Pinkamena_D: Was it Chrome that caused it in the past? I shan't act surprised...
<tgm4883> which should probably be consent
<Pinkamena_D> I must double click to switch chrome windows more than 30 times a day
<Pinkamena_D> this is quite rare I assure you
<bprompt> hehe, I see =)
<YankDownUnder> Pinkamena_D: And is it safe to assume that when you're doing updates, you're updating Chrome as well...just for the knowledge...?
<Pinkamena_D> yeah
<Pinkamena_D> any other log besides dmesg that might hold the error messages I could submit somewhere?
<YankDownUnder> Pinkamena_D: So you've installed Chrome via PPA...yes?
<inzzf> Hey
<YankDownUnder> Pinkamena_D: I'm in the same quandry...and I've actually decided to give up and relegate it's mystery to the Cosmos...
<inzzf> guys i have a problem in Kali luinx
<bekks> !kali | inzzf
<ubottu> inzzf: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<YankDownUnder> inzzf: Oddly enough, this is not the Kali Linux channel...
<inzzf> just i want help i am tired tryinh to solve this from 10 hours
<Pinkamena_D> lol backtrack
<inzzf> trying
<inzzf> sorry man
<Pinkamena_D> someone needs to update that bot
<Pici> You'd be surprised what people come in here and ask about....
<YankDownUnder> ...someone needs to update my coffee...oh wait, that's my responsibility...right oh...
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: ^ Were you not working to get 'buntu to update the coffee situation ? Not there yet .
<samtu92> If I want to add another parameter to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= do I write it in the same set of "" or how does it work?
<samtu92> do I just do: "parameter1 parameter2" ?
<psyguy2> hello! anyone care to help me get my trackpad working on my ASUS F566UA laptop with ubuntu 16.04? im not a pro and have struggled to find a solution by myself.
<Pici> samtu92: That looks correct to me
<bprompt> samtu92:     is a "cmdline", so, I"d say, yes, just space separate them, is a command LINE
<Truegarsonfort> hi all
<minimec> psyguy2: Is this the first time you use ubuntu on that computer or did the pad work with earlier versions of ubuntu?
<psyguy2> hey minimec, the touchpad works great on windows 10 using asus driver... i installed ubuntu 16 for the first time and now it is only working as a simple mouse (no multi-touch detection, scrolling, gestures, etc)
<psyguy2> i presume it is a missing driver
<Kramerboy> Hello, I chose to shut down PC and now all I see is just the desktop background. Also I cant do Ctrl Alt Fx to open tty. Is there a workaround? I am running 15.10 unity
<minimec> psyguy2: Can you check with the following command, if that package is installed. I use the "Ubuntu Gnome" version of Ubuntu and want to check something. 'dpkg -s libinput10 | grep installed'
<psyguy2> ok yes it is installed
<psyguy2> ubuntu mouse settings is missing a section for trackpad and the name of the device is "FTE1001:00 0B05:0101" instead of an english language name.
<minimec> psyguy2: THX. That libinput thing is the 'new way' recognize pointer devices. Do you have any options in the >settings>mouse/touchpad GUI to choose from or is it 'kind of empty'?
<psyguy2> kind of empty
<psyguy2> just General and Mouse
<minimec> psyguy2: So it seems that you are not alone with that problem your device (0B05:0101) is used in several Asus Computers. A quick google search --> https://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=ubuntu%200B05%3A0101&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&gws_rd=ssl
<minimec> psyguy2: So its a driver problem...
<psyguy2> hmm ye... i couldnt find any solution on google... so am i just stuck with this until a driver eventually gets made?
<minimec> psyguy2: There are several bug posts, so the maintainers should be awae of the problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1587913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587913 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 Two finger scrolling/multitouch not working" [High,Confirmed]
<minimec> psyguy2: But yes... Time might be your best chance to get it working right now... Sorry.
<psyguy2> oh well, thanks for the info... and it wouldnt help me to try an older version of ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> What about installing the "synaptics touchpad" driver to see if that does anything? Not like there's too much to loose if it's not working as it stands...
<psyguy2> i have nothing to lose, whats the command to install that please?
<ryan500> is the command to update softare on ubuntu is using apt-get update
<ryan500> then apt-get upgrade?
<psyguy2> oh i already ran that
<Fuchs> ryan500: dist-upgrade if apt-get, and on 16.04 and newer it's only apt, not apt-get
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Just do a search in the software centre...you'll find: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Fuchs> (also needs sudo)
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Or you can just type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ryan500> apt update and then apt upgrade?
<ryan500> fuchs
<minimec> psyguy2: Don't think so. If you want to try, use an 14.04 installation stick, because at that time 'libinput' was not used. instead 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' was often used. If the pad works (I don't think so), we could switch back to the 'synaptics' compatible driver. But again ... chances are minimal.
<Fuchs> ryan500: yes
<ryan500> fuchs and for ubuntu security updates can you use sudo apt dist-upgrade ?
<Fuchs> dist-upgrade is not needed with apt, also security will be included if it is in your sources
<psyguy2> ok i installed synaptics, nothing changed so must i reboot?
<ryan500> so security maybe autoatically then with apt update ?
<ryan500> fuchs
<Fuchs> yes
<minimec> psyguy2: reboot or logout/login a new session
<ryan500> do i need to update sources are is that usually automatically
<ryan500> fuchs
<psyguy2> ill reboot
<psyguy2> thanks guys, brb
<Fuchs> ryan500: wat?
<ryan500> fuchs is sources already configured for that or do i need to change that to do that?
<Fuchs> ryan500: that sentence does not make any sense at all
<psyguy2> nothing changed
<ryan500> fuchs you said "also security will be included if it is in your sources" I said "fuchs is sources already configured for that or do i need to change that to do that?"
<ryan500> fuchs make sense now? :P
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: So in the control panel, nothing is showing up, eh?
<psyguy2> nope
<Fuchs> ryan500: security updates should be in by default, but just open it in any text editor of your choice and check
<Fuchs> ryan500: or, easier, grep security /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryan500> fuchs so apt update should also update security then right
<Fuchs> you can't "update security"
<Fuchs> it will include package updates that come from the security repository, yes
<Fuchs> what is the actual question behind it?
<ryan500> fuchs hmmm i guess your one of those that like complete long sentences :P
<werwe> https://i.redd.it/6um66531guax.jpg
<Fuchs> if it is "how do I keep my system secure?":  update your system on a regular base, don't install things from dubious sources, don't run any services on it that you don't understand or don't have under full control
<ryan500> fuchs the context should tell you what i wanted
<Fuchs> ryan500: no, I like questions that make sense
<ryan500> to update the security update in ubuntu
<ryan500> like windows updates
<ryan500> security updates
<ryan500> i have said that already
<CharlesIC> hello
<CharlesIC> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/sync-with-onedrive-in-ubuntu-via-onedrive-d-unofficial-client/
<CharlesIC> where do you download this now?
<ryan500> what you think i was talking about big macs and fries lol
<minimec> YankDownUnder: psyguy2: Does the synaptics driver have priority, when installed? I am not sure... I removed 'libinput' on one device, but that was on arch linux.
<Fuchs> you can't update security updates,
<Fuchs> anyway, despite you not making much sense, I think I now know what you want, and it is a regular   sudo apt update   and  sudo apt upgrade
<psyguy2> im not sure how to check, minimec
<ryan500> thanks
<ryan500> well it made sense with the context just saying
<ryan500> lol
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: For clarity, security for Ubuntu is included in any/all updates.
<ryan500> cool thanks that was my question
<ryan500> thanks
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: I just had a "strange thought" - does the touchpad show up in "lspci" or in "lsusb"?
<psyguy2> pci i think
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: "think" and "know" are two different things...hmm...
<minimec> psyguy2: Try this 'sudo lshw -C input'. Look for 'driver=..."
<psyguy2> im trying to remember the comand
<psyguy2> oh thanks
<OerHeks> CharlesIC, old info 2014, http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<CharlesIC> i have google drive integration
<CharlesIC> im talking about onedrive
<OerHeks> ooops
<psyguy2> sorry minimec but i dont understand how to type that command
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: sudo lsusb + sudo lspci
<minimec> psyguy2: sudo lshw -C input
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: AS minimec was trying to say...
<psyguy2> ok then a bunch of things flash on the screen and disappear
<psyguy2> too quickly
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: ...what I'm "brainstorming" is that if the touchpad is recognised as a USB device, to test doing a "modprobe" with some of the input modules to see if that does anything...
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Try: sudo lshw - C | grep input | less
<OerHeks> CharlesIC, same story https://www.maketecheasier.com/sync-onedrive-linux/ , the client is updated 10 months ago, so i guess it will work https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d-old
<minimec> psyguy2: 'sudo lshw -C input | nc termbin.com 9999' It will give you a link and a result similar to this... http://termbin.com/b9cd
<psyguy2> ok i dont recognize anything on lsusb or lspci to be the touch pad
<CharlesIC> OerHeks, im confused as to the -old thing
<CharlesIC> where is the new/current one?
<OerHeks> i guess there is no newer one.
<psyguy2> YankDownUnder, empty
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Just for a giggle and a grin, in the terminal, can you type: sudo lsmod | grep hid
<psyguy2> minimec, says use netcat
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: I want to see what HID devices are showing, please.
<psyguy2> hid_generic            16384  0
<psyguy2> mac_hid                16384  0
<psyguy2> i2c_hid                20480  0
<psyguy2> hid                   118784  2 i2c_hid,hid_generic
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Far out...right oh...can you please type: sudo modprobe appletouch
<minimec> psyguy2: hmmm.. you can install 'pastebinit'. 'sudo apt install pastebinit', and then do 'sudo lshw -C input | pastebinit'. It will give you a link that you can share with us.
<OerHeks> nc should work,...
<minimec> OerHeks: Yeah it should...
<bprompt> unless the port 9999 is closed, for some daemon or ruleset
<psyguy2> YankDownUnder, nothing printed to terminal
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: No...not expecting anything printed in the terminal - does the touchpad do anything now?
<psyguy2> minimec, You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<psyguy2> is it fine that i used sudo su instead of sudo prefix each time? shouldnt affect the commands hey?
<ngomes> does anyone here uses laspass password manager with 2 factor authentication ?
<minimec> psyguy2: Well it should not be empty... It should show your keyboard and pad, like this http://termbin.com/b9cd
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: After doing that "modprobe appletouch" - does the touchpad do anything?
<psyguy2> hmm, i have nothing plugged into usb though (this is a laptop)
<psyguy2> YankDownUnder, doesnt seem like anything changed
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Try this: sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c
<psyguy2> no output
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Not expecting output, expecting something to happen to your touchpad...test the touchpad
<psyguy2> still the same
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: On that laptop, is there supposed to be a key-combo to enable/disable the touchpad?
<psyguy2> yes
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: And in using that key-combo, does anything happen...?
<psyguy2> every time i press it ubuntu shows the touchpad icon with an X on it, the touch pad never gets disabled though
<psyguy2> and it still functions exactly the same
<minimec> psyguy2: Ok I just booted that arch laptop. Indeed 'sudo lshw -C input' gives no result here too. ;)
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Hmm...well, being that you're not the only human with this issue, SOMEONE is working on the driver somewhere...it might behoove you to locate the git/source and see what to do from there...but it's all dependent on how far down the rabbit hole you want to go. I'm rather surprised at this ASUS laptop being such a twit...I have clients with ASUS and I generally like how their stuff works with linux...
<ryan500> yankdownunder i did the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and i still see a message about OS upgrades
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: What version of Ubuntu are you using right now?
<ryan500> how do i pull that up
<ryan500> lol
<minimec> ryan500: cat /etc/issue
<psyguy2> hmm yea, it seems to work well otherwise... which source are you referring to? ubuntu source or asus driver source?
<YankDownUnder> ryan500:  In a terminal you can type: /cat/etc/issue => or cat /etc/lsb-release
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: ANY source code.
<psyguy2> oh well i probably cant do much with the source anyway
<ryan500> ubuntu 16.04 lts i click about computer lol
<psyguy2> maybe i should email asus and ask them to assist
<ryan500> yankdownunder
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: Open a terminal. Type the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Fair enough...worth a go, don't ya reckon.
<ryan500> do i need to do that everytime?
<ryan500> YankDownUnder
<Apachez> for those of you with intel nuc's https://communities.intel.com/thread/104682
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: No...updates are setup to automatically check every day - or every week - depending on how you setup the machine after the installation.
<psyguy2> yea, i appreciate the help minimec and YankDownUnder
<ryan500> yankdownunder will that command fix why the os updates didnt get installed?
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: Coolbeans.
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: Possibly. Just please do that so we can work step-by-step without issue, hmm? Thanks.
<ryan500> yankdownunder i understand I was really asking the purpose of that like is that the command that is supposed to be used every time or was that supposed to be a fix...that is why i asked :P
<minimec> psyguy2: No problem. If you see no change I would remove the 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' package again by the way.
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: We're only going to use it NOW...otherwise, the system automagically checks on it's own...part of the structured process.
<psyguy2> ok
<whoever_> hi all, i installed intellij idea from software center , is there a reason that it is not the current version 16?
<whoever_> or can i get the newest version though apt-get
<ryan500> thanks yankdownunder i issued the command
<Bashing-om> !latest | whoever_
<ubottu> whoever_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<whoever_> ubottu: well 13 to 16 just seems like there should be a stable ver in there after 13
<ubottu> whoever_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * whoever_ pats ubottu 
<whoever_> ah, bless its proc
#ubuntu 2016-07-23
<ryan500> YankDownUnder I see still a message for os updates should i reboot?
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: That was assumed...so yes...please, by all means, do so.
<ryan500> YankDownUnder im not a linux expert don't assume lol
<YankDownUnder> ryan500: I'll do my best.
<ryan500> YankDownUnder :P
<crafty1__> YankDownUnder: Is this the same issue a Ryan was this morning?  I remember a ryan44 or something
<jon5000> hello.  lenovo yoga 13 with 16.04 installed will not recognize trackpad.  can anyone help?
<solo8> hello everyone
<solo8> anyone there?
<Bashing-om> !ask | solo8
<ubottu> solo8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<solo8> a ooo
<YankDownUnder> crafty1__: That was ryan.
<solo8> sorry, but i just want greet u all, really sorry
<crafty1__> YankDownUnder: I mean is this the same ryan?
<jon5000> can anyone help me get a trackpad that used to be recognized but is not recognized anymore, to come back to life?
<YankDownUnder> crafty1__: Yes
<crafty1__> OK - is this the same issue?
<YankDownUnder> jon5000: Is this an ASUS?
<crafty1__> Just curious
<crafty1__> He has a Yoga Lenovo
<YankDownUnder> crafty1__: Curiosity is a good thing.
<peiti> i need some help
<crafty1__> !ask | peiti
<ubottu> peiti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YankDownUnder> peiti: We all need some help. In one way or another. What exactly do you require here in Ubuntu, though...?
<jon5000> YankDownUnder, it is a lenovo yoga 13.  16.04 installed
<minimec> jon5000: ... and it worked with 14.04?
<jon5000> YankDownUnder, it used to work fine in 14.04, and even in 16.04 for a short while  then for some reason i typed restart x, (dont ask) and then it stopped
<peiti> what make ubuntu better like tools and program
<minimec> jon5000: YankDownUnder: I guess we can try the 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' driver again ;)
<backbox> hi
<backbox> im new member of IRC chat :)
<whoever> weird problem, formated thumbdrive to fat , well vfat, and every time , before i remove my thubdrive I right click eject and was fine every time but after the third time pluggin it into ubuntu box it was corupt
<peiti> u have backbox like me
<jon5000> YankDownUnder, great.  how do i do that?
<YankDownUnder> PHONE CALL, SORRY....IT'S OVERSEAS
<solo8> @peiti u means dont use terminal but tools like in windows?
<whoever> i post the questio here beause i can plug and unplug my usb stick into my desktop no prob before this corrupt problem with ubuntu
<peiti> no
<peiti> il like put  command
<minimec> jon5000: As it worked before, we can safely try to install 'sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'. Ubuntu changed the input driver (like most of the distributions). reboot after installation.
<minimec> jon5000: It also worked under 16.04 I see now. So there is another problem. Do you have a hardware key to disable the tpuchpad?
<whoever> when you remove a thubdrive does it matter if you unmount or eject it , i assume eject would be the same as unmount, is it
<minimec> jon5000: Try the FN+F8 key combination... https://support.lenovo.com/ch/en/documents/ht075599
<OerHeks> whoever, yes, it matters, on any operatingsystem.
<ryan500> YankDownUnder it worked
<ryan500> YankDownUnder thanks
<whoever> OerHeks: i assmed that the system knew that the drive was a usb drive and eject would unmount&& eject . am i wrong
<minimec> jon5000: Oh its FN+Delete on the yogas... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bGDJktLGBk
<whoever> orlock: or must i unmount , than eject ?
<OerHeks> whoever, using the software button eject yes, but not pulling the usb out
<WhiteNight> Hi, I am on UM Xenial, everytime I shutdown the system, there is a considerable delay. It always takes a long time to unmount my LUKS data partition followed by another systemd thing that keeps on waiting for some time out.....
<WhiteNight> any clues?
<torpet> is there a reason why vlc 2.2.4 is not in xenial?
<torpet> even debian 8 has it
<jon5000> YankDownUnder, thanks.  i did a little research and then reinstalled the thing to mentioned.  track pad is back. however the weird thing about this install now is that restart or fresh boot does not get it working... i have to suspend then wake, and then it comes alive... same for WIFI.  just doesnt work at first boot.  is that a thing??
<YankDownUnder> PHONE CALL, SORRY....IT'S OVERSEAS
<ryan500> YankDownUnder I hope that is free call with an encrypted app lol :P
<everywhen> 6
<whoever> ls
<Toxtlo> ls: command not found!
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: navigate to the /bin directory
<ahrc333ff> see if the binary is there.
<fried> is 16.04.1 released? I'm trying to do do-release-upgrade and it says "No new release found"
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | fried
<ubottu> fried: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st but was postponed for one week due to last bug testing.
<fried> ah, thanks :)
<ryan500> hasnt 16.04 been out a while?
<Bashing-om> ryan500: Yeah, 16.04 was released on schedule . we have a delay in the release-upgrade path .
<ryan500> wow that is big delay
<ryan500> good to know though
<ryan500> im new to ubuntu
<crafty1__> 16.04.1 is only delayed a week or something.  Its not even a major release
<ryan500> when was 16.04 originally released
<YankDownUnder> crafty1__: Funny that...I appear to be running 16.04.1...hmm...
<crafty1__> April.  The first section is the year second is the month,
<crafty1__> Same
<YankDownUnder> Maybe I should downgrade so I can be like everyone else... ;)
<crafty1__> YankDownUnder: In fact both of my Ubuntu machines have the latest patch 16.04.1.
<ryan500> I was wondering cause i thought I have had 16.04 for a while
<tgm4883> Yes, if you are running 16.04 and do regular apt upgrades you get 16.04.1
<tgm4883> There's no real difference between 16.04 and 16.04.1 other than updated packages
<YankDownUnder> crafty1__: Tis good.
<samtu92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20537631/ I keep geting a usb error despite having set to ignore it
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: It's the NUMBER that means the most...
<crafty1__> Yeah I had no idea they released a new patch.  Some people had reported it hadnt updated.  I dont see why that would be
<crafty1__> I can barely pronounce Ubuntu released anymore
<YankDownUnder> samtu92: Have you tried this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257955
<samtu92> YankDownUnder: Yes, and as far as I can tell usb 2 is already disabled.
<samtu92> YankDownUnder:   "2. PS2M	  S3	*disabled"
<YankDownUnder> samtu92: sudo apt-get install acpitool => and then: acpitool -w => it's one of the solutions about midway on the page...did you try that?
<samtu92> YankDownUnder: Yes, and as far as I can tell usb 2 is already disabled.
<StreetWitch> Could anyone help me use an lv2 effect installed in ubuntu studio on a wav file?  I've been trying in audacity and ardour with no luck all day.
<YankDownUnder> StreetWitch: Um...have you asked in the #ardour or #audacity channel yet?
<crafty1__> or #ubuntustudio
<pennTeller> hi guys is this the right channel for ubuntu server too?
<YankDownUnder> pennTeller: Is this a magic trick?
<pennTeller> YankDownUnder: I dont understand what you mean
<YankDownUnder> pennTeller: This is primarily for "desktop" issues, and there is a channel: #ubuntu-server
<pennTeller> YankDownUnder: thanks man
<YankDownUnder> pennTeller: I was joking as "Penn and Teller" are magicians.
<pennTeller> YankDownUnder: oohh right lol how dumb of me
<YankDownUnder> pennTeller: Must be lack of proper amounts of coffee.
<pennTeller> YankDownUnder: yeah actually I have to eat something too.. this day has been heavy
<YankDownUnder> pennTeller: Coolbeans...(not that that is a suggest to eat beans, mind you)
<prpl> ns identify burp
<pennTeller> YankDownUnder: haha
<CodA> .
<owen1> how to install libgit2 on ubuntu 15.10?
<Dice-Man> hello how to route packets trough a first nic called eth1 to a second nic connected to interned called eth2 ?
<Dice-Man> *to internet
<Dice-Man> the eth1 nic as a network like 10.10.10.0/24
<Dice-Man> and eth2 as a 192.168.1.0/24
<Dice-Man> network
<YankDownUnder> Dice-Man: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html => therefore you'd want to forward from the first network to the second network.
<YankDownUnder> owen1: What package requires that? There are a number that do...hmm...
<owen1> YankDownUnder: https://notabug.org/rain1/clay
<OerHeks> !find libgit2
<ubottu> Found: libgit2-24, libgit2-dev, libgit2-glib-1.0-0, libgit2-glib-1.0-dbg, libgit2-glib-1.0-dev, libgit2-glib-1.0-doc, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgit2&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Dice-Man> ahem is it really possible or i'm totally wrong on some network notions ?
<crafty1__> Yeah just running an apt-cache search shows options for install
<Dice-Man> ahem is this possible really i don't networking well
<Dice-Man> *know
<YankDownUnder> Dice-Man: Read through that guide - it's awesome, bro.
<Dice-Man> i tried route add 10.10.10.0/24 gw 192.168.1.1 but
<YankDownUnder> Dice-Man: Read through that guide - it's awesome, bro, truly.
<Dice-Man> maybe this could explain better my questions
<Dice-Man> exit
<Dice-Man> maybe this could better explain my question
<Dice-Man> http://serverfault.com/questions/593448/routing-between-two-subnets-using-a-linux-box-with-two-nics
<Dice-Man> i tried everything but nothing works
<Dice-Man> i want traffic through eth0 pass out trough eth1
<pictionary> dice-man - have a look at bridge-utils
<Dice-Man> ok
<vgambit`> this is an odd question, but... can anyone explain how the "<" terminal command passes a file location to an app?
<vgambit`> like, does it just pass the filepath? or does it pass the contents of the file?
<pictionary> it redirects contents of the file to the stdin of the preceding command
<vgambit`> pictionary: thanks
<kikko254> hello
<CodA> .
<owen1> YankDownUnder: any idea which of them i should instal?
<YankDownUnder> owen1: Without knowing what you are doing, and why you require it, I have no idea.
<owen1> YankDownUnder: https://notabug.org/rain1/clay#build-and-run-instructions
<owen1> i am trying to run this project
<YankDownUnder> owen1: My abilities to read minds and/or visually project to different parts of the planet are not quite working well today.
<owen1> YankDownUnder: (:
<owen1> "First you need to have installed the libgit2 library with your systems package manager."
<OerHeks> owen, basicly, if you need to build stuff, look for  libgit2 + dev
<crafty1__> I would think libgit2-dev
<crafty1__> since you're attempting to compie this
<OerHeks> so libgit2-dev or libgit2-glib-1.0-dev
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> or both maybe .. any error during building will show it
<Dice-Man> i'm in a virtualbox environement can i ask my question here ?
<OerHeks>  Dice-Man  your first question didn't mention virtualbox ... any more details you forgot?
<Dice-Man> OerHeks: well i think a little figure will help
<TheManWithThePla> Hello room
<Dice-Man> i didn't mention virtualbox i forgot it
<kikko254> hi
<Dice-Man> i have a two nic on a virtual machine one nic (10.10.10.0/24) for internal network and a secon bridged to my real nic with 192.168.1.0/24 my question how to acess internet with the first nic (the one on 10.10.10.0/24) ?
<love3> \join Android
<love3> Test
<Dice-Man> i tried to bridge the first 10.10.10.0/24's nic with bridge-utils but i don't know how to configure it
<Dice-Man> an hypothesis maybe it's not appropriate because it's a virtual machine
<kikko254> Dice-Man: yes
<owen1> OerHeks: thanks!
<Dice-Man> any ideas ?
<Hydr0p0nX> Dice-Man - what's hosting the vm ?
<Dice-Man> Dice-Man: lubuntu 16.04
<Dice-Man> sorry
<Dice-Man> Hydr0p0nX: lubuntu 16.04
<RedPenguin> hello all
<Hydr0p0nX> but, is it a virtual box install, kvm, something else ?
<Dice-Man> Hydr0p0nX: yes it's a virtualbox install nothing else
<Dice-Man> i have a lubuntu guest
<Dice-Man> with two nic
<Hydr0p0nX> bridge  the connection in virtualbox
<RedPenguin> I'm just trying to find out, if I want to tell kernel module "tuner_xc2028" the argument "no_poweroff=1" does the /etc/modprobe.d file need to be called exactly tuner_xc2028.conf?
<RedPenguin> I ask because for xc5000 I was told to name the conf xc5000.conf
<Hydr0p0nX> in virtualox manager, select the vm -> settings -> click Network -> select Bridged and the interface to bridge, might have to poweroff and restart the vm
<ElmoOnLSD> Hi Ubuntu peeps :)
<minimec> RedPenguin: No, but the module name needs to be in the file , like 'options xc2028 no_poweroff=1'
<ipatrol> Ok, I'm getting this weird problem with Dolphin on Kubuntu regarding file associations, and I can't pin down where the particular problem is
<owen1> OerHeks: now i see "could not determine kind of name for C.GIT_CHECKOUT_DONT_WRITE_INDEX"
<crafty1__> ipatrol: whats the issue with dolphin
<ipatrol> crafty1__: all files ending in ".pub" are being marked as MS Publisher files, regardless of content, and given how that's also the suffix for SSH pubkeys, it's quite annoying
<ipatrol> crafty1__: but neither `file` nor `xdg-mime` appear responsible
<crafty1__> ipatrol: you have MS published running in WINE or something?
<ipatrol> crafty1__: no, that's just it
<ipatrol> the association shows up in KDE's file types editor, but every time I try to remove the "*.pub" pattern, it comes right back
<crafty1__> ipatrol: I mean, I get the problem but why open a *.pub file from Dolphin anyway?
<ipatrol> crafty1__: generally with a text editor so I can copy-paste it
<ipatrol> like my wireless router adds keys that way through its web interface
<crafty1__> ipatrol: Oh OK.
<ipatrol> crafty1__: either way, it's not what I'd call "expected behavior"
<crafty1__> ipatrol: Thats really almost funny in a sense that it assumes its a Microsoft file
<ipatrol> crafty1__: even if the file is totally empty, like `touch file.pub`
<medo_> i cant hack outside armetage
<ipatrol> medo_: then I suggest you learn ;-)
<crafty1__> Let me walk over to my Kubuntu box I want to see this
<medo_> i try
<medo_> but cant
<RedPenguin> minimec: ok thought so but didn't find any definitive answer googling
<ipatrol> crafty1__: apparently it also does this with docx, xlsx, pptx, and so on and so forth
<ipatrol> medo_: do you actually know anything about network security? Or are you just a script kiddie trawling for a mentor?
<crafty1> ipatrol: Oh my god I see
<crafty1> Its probably because nothing else uses the extension other than RSA keys
<ipatrol> crafty1: it's like the MS Office associations are hardcoded in
<medo_> yes i know
<crafty1> ipatrol: Its funny because if I go touch foo.doc it doesnt show the association
<mrr411> hello all
<crafty1> touch foo.docx does
<mrr411> upgrading programs on ubuntu should be no difrent then ubuntu studio correct
<cfhowlett> mrr411, correct.  what is the issue you are having?
<ipatrol> crafty1: yeah, like it's only the 2nd-gen Office files that do that
<crafty1> ipatrol: Under the KDE file association editor if you search .pub it comes up
<crafty1> I've never messed with it but I asusme you would select it and hit remove then add a different applcation
<ipatrol> crafty1: and if you remove the .pub entry, save it, close it, and then open it again, it returns
<mrr411> studio only comes with darktable 2.0.3 and its at 2.0.5 and its not in the store thing and im having truble understanding how to upgrade it
<cfhowlett> mrr411, wait 1
<crafty1> ipatrol: OK so new guess - click on vnd.ms-publisher
<crafty1> Where it says application preference order
<crafty1> Add Kwrite above that
<mrr411> cfhowlett I dont understand your question
<cfhowlett> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> mrr411, see above
<crafty1> ipatrol: I think that will resolve the issue.  If you put KWrite at a higher priority to open it should open that instead
<mrr411> 2.0.5 is the latest
<mrr411> i have update and upgraded through terminal already
<cfhowlett> mrr411, understood.  read the !latest link above
<mrr411> did not fix it
<mrr411> correct I know that however I dont understand how to upgrade it to there newest witch has things like spot remover and a few other tools that 2.0.5 has
<ipatrol> crafty1__: that's a quick fix, but it still doesn't fix the incorrect association
<crafty1__> ipatrol: Let me know if that works
<cfhowlett> mrr411, it is not in the repos so you cannot update it yet.  use either the ppa (unsupported here) or compile from source.
<mrr411> so I was going to see if any one has done it before to explaine it to me in lamens turms lol I have tired fallowing there directions but some where i must be messing it up
<crafty1__> ipatrol: Does it work?  I mean technically its not wrong.  It opens LibreOffice on my PC
<crafty1__> Its a shared extension...everything on UNIX is a file :-)
<mrr411> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ubuntu/darktable-release?field.series_filter=xenial is what I am trying to do ...i think
<ipatrol> crafty1__: then why does xdg-mime guess the type correctly? Doesn't KDE use that?
<cfhowlett> mrr411, the "adding this pppa to your system" is prominently marked on that page.  read and heed.
<mrr411> all i know is i need 2.0.5 lol
<ipatrol> crafty1__: also, there are like 4-5 different other filetypes that use .pub
<mrr411> I tried to add... however it wont let me press the add button
<mrr411> ill try it again and see though
<etzerd> hello all
<medo_> armitage need configration ? to first hack?
<ipatrol> medo_: this is not a hacking channel. Please leave
<medo_> i know this is test for hacker
<ipatrol> medo_: No, it's a request for you to leave
<medo_> thnx man
<ipatrol> !offtopic | medo_
<ubottu> medo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<medo_> armitage need configration ? for first use
<medo_> ?
<ipatrol> !cracking |medo_
<ubottu> medo_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Keo-0w>  linux-server depends on linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.99.115); however:
<Keo-0w>   Version of linux-headers-server on system is 3.2.0.106.122.
<Keo-0w> i keep having that error message whenever i try anything w/apt-get
<Keo-0w> anyone know the fix for this?
<cfhowlett> !server | Keo-0w
<ubottu> Keo-0w: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<simon_> tz
<cfhowlett> Keo-0w, also try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ipatrol> Keo-0w: though I would generally prefer to use aptitude for upgrades
<Keo-0w> cfhowlett you mean apt-get i take it. i tried that already
<pat> I have a few problems. First of all, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04. If I try to use my Bluetooth card, it starts to consume 100% CPU and then the OS crashes if I don't kill the process in time. What should I be looking into? Pretty sure I checked dmesg (it seems to use dbus) and didn't notice anything. Not sure what my next debugging steps are
<Keo-0w> E: Invalid operation full-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Keo-0w, apt is the replacement for apt-get but if you have already done so ...
<ipatrol> Keo-0w: no, apt is a seperate program
<Keo-0w> ah, i don't have apt then
<pat> I had to install the drivers in Windows as well. It wouldn't work otherwise.
<cfhowlett> Keo-0w, on 14.04??
<Keo-0w> 12.04.5
<ipatrol> cfhowlett: he may have a very minimal installation. apt is a frontend for apt-get, not a replacement AFAIK
<cfhowlett> ipatrol, sounds legit.  thanks.
<cfhowlett> Keo-0w, 12.04.5 ??? perhaps an upgrade is in your immediate future?
<Keo-0w> cfhowlett yes if i can get this working:)
<ipatrol> cfhowlett: the equivalent command would be `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Keo-0w> it just keeps telling me to run apt-get install -f to correct whenever i try to do anything
<Keo-0w> then when i try that it basically says thanks for playing you have errors
<cfhowlett> Keo-0w, OK.  I am minimally aware of servers running 12.04.5.  Prior suggestion; ask the server channel for more informed advice
<Keo-0w> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Keo-0w>  linux-server E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Keo-0w> sure
<ipatrol> Keo-0w: there's probably something broken underneath there. You may have to do a reinstall
<ipatrol> Keo-0w: either that or try to install aptitude and see if it can fix the broken dependencies. aptitude is quite a bit sharper than apt or apt-get in that field
<tgm4883> Keo-0w: have you tried downgrading linux-server?
<ipatrol> tgm4883: dpkg doesn't support downgrading
<ipatrol> he's more likely to break things even worse that way
<tgm4883> ipatrol: I never said to use dpkg...
<ipatrol> tgm4883: the package system relies on dpkg, Debian-based distros in general don't support downgrading
<tgm4883> ipatrol: well that's funny. apt supports downgrading just fine
<Keo-0w> i think this will help me
<Keo-0w> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378883/problem-with-package-installation-linux-image-server
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, whot!  got a link for that?  please
<Keo-0w> just ogtta figure out how to list the dpkgs that i need to remove his are obviously a little different
<ipatrol> !downgrade | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Keo-0w> i may or may not have just fixed it with that lol
<tgm4883> ipatrol: yea downgrading to previous ubuntu isn't supported, and isn't at all what I said...
<Keo-0w> might be my lucky night
<Keo-0w> either that or it wont reboot
<Keo-0w> and it will be my unlucky night
<ipatrol> Keo-0w: again, I would strongly suggest at this point just doing an upgrade-by-install. It'll almost certainly be less painful than whatever it is you're doing now.
<Keo-0w> ipatrol remember that failed already
<cfhowlett> !downgrade > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<tgm4883> Keo-0w: have you tried downgrading linux-headers-server package to the version requested?
<Keo-0w> this is what i did
<Keo-0w> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378883/problem-with-package-installation-linux-image-server
<Keo-0w> it seems to have worked
<ipatrol> Keo-0w: you tried burning a disk with the latest LTS server and installing it over your root partition?
<Keo-0w> about to find out
<Keo-0w> yay it worked
<Keo-0w> dpkg remove ftw guys
<Keo-0w> thx
<tgm4883> Keo-0w: yea that would work too
<Mr_Hales> I'm running a 16.04 dvd in a vm and when I hit "Ubuntu Software" I get startup notifications but then nothing happens.
<Mr_Hales> Other items on the panel work correctly.
<Waggie> Mr_Hales, are you using an actual DVD or an ISO image?
<Mr_Hales> iso
<Waggie> Mr_Hales, everything works but the Software Centre?
<Mr_Hales> Seems that way
<Waggie> Very strange..  What VM software are you using?
<Mr_Hales> VirtualBox
<Waggie> Have you tried redownloading the ISO?
<Waggie> Or tried a different VM software?
<Mr_Hales> Not yet. Didn't know if this was a known issue, so I thought I'd ask around. I take it this is unusual.
<Waggie> I haven't experienced it, but I haven't played much with 16.04 yet.
<cfhowlett> Mr_Hales, md5sum the .iso
<esd_droid>  15.1 better than 16 for managaing mem resources.. i only have 2g ram for my system on board
<geogts> why am i getting an error for this?
<geogts> (11:43:26 PM) geogts:  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER geogts  XXXXXXXX
<geogts> (11:43:26 PM) NickServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<Mr_Hales> Yeah I was just doing that, but had to dig 20 layers deep to find the md5 to compare it to.
<Waggie> geogts, I recommend that you ask over on #freenode
<geogts> okay thanks.  trying to register because i have an offtopic question and i can't join ubuntu-offtopic =/
<Mr_Hales> md5 checks out.
<Mr_Hales> I saw an error when it was booting up, but it went by too fast... I think memory addressing.
<cfhowlett> esd_droid, technically ubuntu will run on 2 gb.   just quite slowly.  try xubuntu/lubuntu instead
<cfhowlett> esd_droid, and 15.10 will soon reach end of life
<cfhowlett> geogts, because you improperly registered
<geogts> hmmm... followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration   step by step
<esd_droid>   hmm
<esd_droid> thansk for the comments cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> geogts, this is not the place for your problem.  ask #freeenode
<cfhowlett> esd_droid, happy2help!
<geogts> cfhowlett:  yes, i'm currently there asking for help.  i was only responding to your input
<Mr_Hales> Something about "force address use 0xaddr" or something
<esd_droid> cfhowlett does it mean i have to lower down the version..ie. lubuntu   say 14 lts server?
<esd_droid>  or betetr manage manage my programs at 15.1 that kills my mem resource
<cfhowlett> Mr_Hales, I get that all the time and just ignore it.  system boots anyway
<cfhowlett> esd_droid, no.  16.04.1 is the latest Long Term Support version and highly recommended.  14.04 and 12.04 are also available LTS versions
<cfhowlett> esd_droid, are you looking at lubuntu or xubuntu?
<Mr_Hales> Hmm, adjusted some setting in VBox and now it's working. I had it running on 1 CPU at first.
<esd_droid> yes
<Mr_Hales> Well, thanks for the help.  Have a good one.  :-)
<dale____> where can I upload an image of my desktop, I am getting a weird looking "system problem" prompt
<cfhowlett> dale____, imgur
<dale____> I am getting a weird system problem dialog, got all updates on 16.04 LTS http://imgur.com/a/ZhlyX
<enze> hello
<dale____> if anyone figures out http://imgur.com/a/ZhlyX please email me at dale@dalekelly.org , bye for now
<frenda> What's wrong with this command?
<frenda> wget -A * -m -p -E -k -K http://lpic2.unix.nl/
<frenda> It download then remove stuff!!!!
<frenda> downloads* removes*
<frenda> How can I download this site contents to print it via wkhtmltopdf tool?
<frenda> http://lpic2.unix.nl/
<Oxford> ayy lmao
<Oxford> !ops ayy lmao
<ubottu> Oxford: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oxford> !op ayy lmao
<ubottu> Oxford: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oxford> !ops | ayy lmao
<ubottu> ayy lmao: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<fireball```> Frenda try 'wget --recursive -c http://lpic2.unix.nl/'
<israelsousa> #vivaolinux
<frenda> thx
<bombig> thx
<sidgupta234> Guys, when am trying to dual install Ubuntu on Windows7 through USB, while installing it says using superuser.
<sidgupta234> How to install normally
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234: Just let the installation do what the installation is supposed to do.
<sidgupta234> it doesnt matter, if it says "as superuser"?
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234: No. "Superuser" is just a description of the "administrative" role of the user installing the software.
<sidgupta234> YankDownUnder: Thanks !
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234: You're welcome
<sidgupta234> Another query, my BIOS menu doesnt load when I press f2, it says processing.. but jumps to the choose OS screen.
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234: You're apparently not fast enough, hmm...
<sidgupta234> But it says processing.. means the command was accepted'
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234: THAT I'm not sure of - because what you're describing does not really make sense to me.
<sidgupta234_> sorry it says, please wait..
<sidgupta234_> not processing
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234_: Still doesn't make sense to me. I am blind. I can only visualise from data that you tell me. Therefore, what you're telling me is incomplete, and I cannot deduce what is going on.
<sidgupta234_> YankDownUnder: will produce a video
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234_: I'd prefer to not watch a video, mate. Seriously. It should be easy enough to fully describe - step by step - what is going on.
<sidgupta234_> YankDownUnder: when I power on, there are 2 options f2 for BIOS, f12 for Boot Menu, f12 works and leads me to the boot menu. But when I press f2 , the screen becomes black with a text in the bottom left saying 'Please wait...', then the choose OS menu appears. PS :- I have dual OS, win7 and ubuntu14.04
<minitrue> [03:15:25] [WARNING] no proper pivot column provided (with unique values). It won't be possible to retrieve all rows
<neither> Anyone?
<minitrue> sorry wrong channel
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234_: Being that the OS installation has nothing to do with your BIOS, that is an issue that you have to research regarding your particular machine. In most instances, you can force the BIOS to allow you to get into it merely by repeatedly pressing the necessary key or key combo - repeatedly...which obviously confuses the system at POST and then gives you the option to get into BIOS or continue. Does that make sense?
<sidgupta234_> YankDownUnder: I'll research, thanks for the head start.
<neither> :-D
<YankDownUnder> sidgupta234_: Coolbeans. Blessings.
<neither> How is ubuntu? I've just downloaded Ubuntu 16.04, and I want to know more about it.
<neither> :-(
<YankDownUnder> neither: It's obviously a horrible OS and no one likes it - hence the support channels, the vast amount of downloads for the past ten years, etc etc etc.
<rexx> how can i do proxy chaining in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !proxy
<rexx> i want to surf net anonymously
<cfhowlett> rexx, tor browser then
<rexx> cfhowlett how can i get source code of tor browser
<cfhowlett> rexx, https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<rexx>  fhowlett thank you foe help really appreciated
<creeep> what exactly is proxy?
<javi_> Hola
<MrAnarchy> hi
<athan> Hello everyone, I'm trying to publish my first package to a personal PPA, and am a bit lost with `debuild`; does it create a .deb? If so... how? How would it know what language I'm using, what build tools and compiler my project needs etc for launchpad to know how to build the executable? Is there something like docker that can be leveraged here?
<hicoleri> Is it possible to get back the original/unaltered user interface of common gnome applications (pre 16.04)?
<MrAnarchy> use linux mint
<negev> hi, apparmor in complain mode throws this:
<negev> [59408.199874] audit: type=1400 audit(1469259074.528:14340): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="sendmsg" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/lib/dovecot/log" name="run/systemd/journal/dev-log" pid=6223 comm="log" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<negev> but the profile has:  /run/systemd/journal/dev-log rw,
<negev> what am i missing?
<roracle> hey so what can i do about this error: Flash Player version 10.0.0 is required to view this video. Please upgrade to the latest verison of Flash, or use a browser that supports HTML5 MP4 video streaming.
<roracle> I went to do the gstreamer0.10-ffmpg install as in the askUbuntu questions, but  there is no gstreamer0.10-ffmpg
<EriC^^> !find gstreamer0.10
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs, gstreamer0.10-nice, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (and 36 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer0.10&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<EriC^^> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> roracle: is adobe-flashplugin installed?
<EriC^^> roracle: try https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<EriC^^> roracle: it should say which version of flash is installed, it should be 11.2
<roracle> okay hang on
<roracle> yeah this is a fresh install, plus a few things like IntelliJ and official Java
<EriC^^> you have to manually install flash sometimes
<EriC^^> sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<roracle> okay i got it at 11.2.  that site says "it's not the latest version" but it's installed
<EriC^^> ok, it should work now
<ningu> how do I determine what dns server my ubuntu server is using? there is nothing in resolv.conf
<cfhowlett> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<nsamsdev_> 2
<planetunix> hye
<Tilo> h
<nsamsdev> h
<Tilo> Not entirely sure what channel is right for this
<Tilo> I made a live usb, not of ubuntu but from ubuntu with dd
<Tilo> Now Im trying to partition it to add persistence
<cfhowlett> !persistence | Tilo
<ubottu> Tilo: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Tilo> but everything cfdisk ect is showing 7.5G of this 8G usb being taken up
<Tilo> and I cant figure out where to start the partition
<Tilo> And 7.5 cant be right because the iso was only about 3G
<nsamsdev> 2
<Romme> where can i get packages for gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?
<Romme> Cutegram needs them
<YankDownUnder> Romme: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/addremove-sources.html
<Romme> i am not a retard
<YankDownUnder> Romme: I did not suggest that, did I?
<Romme> the link suggests that i don't know how to add an apt repository
<YankDownUnder> Romme: You can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list => remove the "#" from in front of the "disabled" repositories. Then run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" => then you have those repo's enabled and can get the gstreamer plugins you want.
<cfhowlett> Romme, so ... you're angry at the link?
<Romme> here's my /etc/apt/sources.list
<uebera||> Hi. Isn't "sudo do-release-upgrade" supposed to work on Trusty by now? (The Xenial machines already show "16.04.1" in /etc/os-release)
<Romme> # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Alpha amd64 (20160222.1)]/ xenial main multiverse restricted universe
<Romme> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Romme> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Romme> deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<Romme> deb-src http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<Romme> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Romme> ## distribution.
<ducasse> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<ubottu> Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad does not exist in xenial
<cfhowlett> uebera||, wrong command.  sudo apt full-upgrade
<YankDownUnder> Doesn't matter. Must be time for dinner.
<cfhowlett> do-release-upgrade upgrades from major version to next version.  not incremental upgrade of the currently installed version
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | uebera||
<ubottu> uebera||: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st but was postponed for one week due to last bug testing.
<uebera||> Ah! Thanks a lot.
<cfhowlett> uebera||, eeek. sorry.  I read your queston wrong
<cfhowlett> yes, sudo do-release-upgrade will upgrade from trusty to xenail
<uebera||> cfhowlett: I thought so ;) (was following the German instructions on https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Trusty_auf_Xenial/)
<cfhowlett> uebera||, so what happened when you tried it?
<uebera||> It told me that no new version was available.
<cfhowlett> uebera||, your software sources must be set to LTS only otherwise it won't read
<uebera||> "sudo do-release-upgrade -p" should work though, but I now consider waiting another week.
<cfhowlett> uebera||, -p not needed as 16.04.1 has been released.  check your settings
<ducasse> cfhowlett: still need -d, or?
<uebera||> "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" has "prompt=lts" and it did not work
<cfhowlett> ducasse, should not need any of that at this point asssuming that trusty is fully upgraded ... or so I understand
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st but was postponed for one week due to last bug testing.
<cfhowlett> ducasse, ahhh! it was delayed!?  unusual.  thanks for the update.  uebera|| yeah, wait!
<Jackneill> hey
<Jackneill> i installed win10 and want to restore grub ( i had linux before)
<Jackneill> i have an ubuntu livecd. how can i do it?
<Jackneill> i already disabled fastboot
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jackneill> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<EriC^^> Jackneill: type sudo -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Jackneill: paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> Jackneill: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 (typo)
<Jackneill> EriC^^, im on windows now
<Jackneill> i will boot to ubuntu in a sec
<EriC^^> Jackneill: which laptop is this?
<Jackneill> my own
<EriC^^> Jackneill: sometimes you can get a uefi menu while booting and choose ubuntu
<cfhowlett> I think he meant which make/model Jackneill
<Jackneill> an ASUS ROG
<EriC^^> try esc and look for boot options
<iresf> hi everyone
<iresf> i have installed elementary os on my laptop   it is the worst distro that i have used
<YankDownUnder> I'll sleep so much better knowing that, now.
<iresf> when i  config to switch between languages  but it does not work
<ducasse> iresf: elementary is not supported here
<hpp6> can someone tell me le model of this pc
<hpp6> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=32469820160717114116.jpg
<ap916> Guys, Anyone facing problem of unity crashing while changing window animations in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<loveheartjoylove> Hey
<CtrlC> "canberra-gtk-play -i 'message-new-instant'says "Failed to play sound: File or data not found" How can I fix this?
<sidgupta234> show desktop shortcut on 16.04? Super Key + D not working.
<sidgupta234> query resolved.
<kikko658> hi
<bwallum> Hello, I would like to send/receive WhatsApp messages from Ubuntu Desktop. How do I do that?
<Ben64> bwallum: https://web.whatsapp.com/
<akik> bwallum: whatsapp has a web service that enables you to do it: https://web.whatsapp.com/
<minimec> bwallum: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/04/use-whatsapp-on-your-linux-desktop-with.html
<bwallum> Thanks akik and Ben64, looks like I need to connect a mobile to the computer first
<negev> hi, enabling apparmor for dovecot throws this:
<akik> bwallum: yes. that was actually the thing the made me not use it
<negev> apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="sendmsg" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/lib/dovecot/log" name="run/systemd/journal/dev-log" pid=6223 comm="log" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<mistral> ciao
<negev> but the base abstraction contains:   /{,var/}run/systemd/journal/dev-log w,
<negev> which is included by the usr.lib.dovecot.log profile
<negev> so it should be allowed
<negev> even adding it explicitly in the dovecot.log profile doesn't fix it
<mistral> batman vs superman
<negev> does "fsuid=0 ouid=0" mean it needs suid permissions?
<bwallum> akik: Thanks akik, saved me a lot of time trying to get some sense from their website
<mistral> sex on the
<magkneetoe> beach
<ducasse> negev: ask in #ubuntu-server, one of the appormor devs is frequently there (though maybe not on weekends)
<negev> ducasse: thanks
<jackneill> hey
<jackneill> i did a boot-repair
<jackneill> and it says "Purge kernels and reinstall last kernel." this may take several mintes
<jackneill> but its been going on for almost an hour now
<jackneill> and i had archlinux before
<jackneill> i hope this doesnt install an ubuntu kernel
<jackneill> all i wanted was to fix that grub after a windows fucking install
<jackneill> and here i got happy that isa simple click with the app
<jackneill> now it fucks me over
<ducasse> !language | jackneill
<ubottu> jackneill: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jackneill> im sorry..
<Hans-Martin> jackneill: so you don't want to actually install anything from ubuntu, just use a live CD to fix your broken grub?
<jackneill> Hans-Martin: yes
<jackneill> but sadly i was naive and already did the 1 click thing and its been going on for a long time
<jackneill> can i safely press x on it?
<Hans-Martin> jackneill: you could at least try it - I know next to nothing about boot-repair.
<Hans-Martin> jackneill: but that sounds a lot safer than pulling the power plug...
<Hans-Martin> is it still active on the disk?
<jackneill> how can i check it?
<ducasse> hd led flashing?
<jackneill> no
<Hans-Martin> then it should be safe - try the X first, if that does not stop it, hittin reset should be ok when there is no HD activity
<erikwei> hi?
<jackneill> hi.
<erikwei> I am new here. feel goood lol
<famax> hello all- lookking for some apps to build websites form scratch - something in the waters of AEM or WEM - :)
<peiti> i have a pb with openvas
<ducasse> peiti: you should probably ask them, openvas is not in the ubuntu repos.
<peiti> god
<peiti> u r null or what
<konraddo> hello, i used to use ubuntu like 5 years ago, and i would like to start using it again... i'm also planning to buy new graphics card, i have opportunity to get some cheap radeon, do modern radeons have better linux support than they used to,or should i still stick with nvidia if i don't want to have problems on linux?
<bekks> konraddo: I'd stick with nvidia.
<konraddo> ok thanks
<famax> to my epxerience radeon is not safe enough - a very recent crap one worked but a 4/5 years old big mamam got toally burnt
<bekks> "safe enough"?
<famax> bekks, yes, it could go either way like a 50-50 where nvidia is 80 good 20 bad if that makes sense - you are les likely to get issues with nvidia basically - joining your answer actually
<bekks> how is all that related to "safe enough"?
<famax> bekks, ??? sorry i am not sure i you are being serious here....
<famax> safe enough buy? choice? etc etc not burning or so...
<famax> bekks, is that clear enough for your overworking brain?
<bekks> famax: Is it clear to you what "you are being ignored from now on" means?
<nic> iamlazynic
<famax> bekks, boohoo someone got butthurt because they didnt understand their own language nor a simple sentence!! you thnk too much of yourself dude go out some more!! get a life!
<bazhang> famax, please take the chit chat elsewhere, this is ubuntu support only
<famax> bazhang, yes and i just tried to help someone - can you please read above?
<Swed> hi
<famax> and also asked a question... would be great if you werent doing what you are complaining about... it would give you more credit
<subesh> any one is there
<bazhang> !ask | subesh
<ubottu> subesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samtu92> For some reason I'm only using 1,4gb out of the 4gb of RAM that I have. Why can this be?
<famax> samtu92, had the same issue - not sure is soft related - mine anyways was hardware issue - how old is you H/W?
<samtu92> famax: Completely honest, not sure. I do think its software related though, it worked fine on w10 but was like this once I moved to ubuntu
<samtu92> Or maybe not, dont want to scapegoat anything
<samtu92> famax: But clearly something is broken, watching 60fps vlc videos is laggy, having more than three tabs in firefox and it will most likely stop responding
<samtu92> famax: it could very well be hardware though...
<Dark_Blue_Bird> hellpp
<Dark_Blue_Bird> hello*
<Dark_Blue_Bird> how do I tell wpa_supplicnat to use kernel drivers?
<Dark_Blue_Bird> wireless connection
<Hans-Martin> Dark_Blue_Bird: what is your actual problem? (i.e. why do you think wpa_supplicant is not using kernel drivers, and you need to tell it to do so?)
<Dark_Blue_Bird> I'm on archlinux actually but all in #archlinux are busy rn
<Dark_Blue_Bird> just need to know how to tell it to use kernel driver
<Dark_Blue_Bird> have wireless issues
<ikonia> no they are not
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<levtim_> Dark_Blue_Bird: iirc you can use the blacklist to limit other drivers
<ikonia> please do not ask here
<ioria> Dark_Blue_Bird, i could be wrong , burt wpa is user-space ... not kernel-space
<ikonia> this is not an ubuntu issue
<Dark_Blue_Bird> okay thx m8
<Dark_Blue_Bird> see ya guys
<Guest55610> Pici!bnrubin@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici
<ikonia> ?
<Guest55610> help im a noob
<ikonia> ok - so instead of repeating someones cloak, why don't you ask a question
<Guest55610> what can i do here?
<ikonia> ask for help with ubuntu
<Guest55610> help with android rooting
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just ubuntu, sorry
<famax> guest55160 - no man at least try to stick to linux - even though... android is technically a linux
<Guest55610> help with ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes, this channel offers help with ubuntu only
<Guest55610> what are some good software to use?
<ikonia> depends what you want
<ikonia> httsp://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> that will give you a good introduction to ubuntu
<Guest55610> wifi
<Guest55610> cracking
<famax> omg
<famax> guest, is time for you to leave i thnk - piracy is not  accepted aroudn here
<Guest55610> how about video down;loading
<Guest55610> alright im out
<famax> like pay yuor wifi like everyone
<famax> and stream - well you can always use trans for dl
<ubuntu_> whats new?
<ikonia> nothing
<ubuntu_> what do you guys talk about?\
<ikonia> ubuntu support
<ikonia> check the /topic of this channel
<famax> ubuntu_, you - we talk about yuo...
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you've just been told about this when you joined asking for how to crack networks a moment ago
<ikonia> you're the same person
<ikonia> so please don't mess around like this
<ubuntu_> i apologize im new to this
<ikonia> no you're not
<ubuntu_> okay
<ikonia> you've just been told a few minutes ago, and you've come in trying to pretend to be someone different
<ikonia> stop messing around
<ubuntu_> how about fuck off
<famax> ikonia, haha between these and the ones full of themselves - you have a lot of patience ^^
<Guest77933> Hey everyone
<famax> hello
<rajiv_> is there any worse effects after installing different desktop environments on my ubuntu 16.04 computer?
<Guest77933> how to install skype on 16.04?
<EriC^^> !skype | Guest77933
<ubottu> Guest77933: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<famax> EriC^^, merci :)
<EriC^^> famax: np
<famax> rajiv_, well to my epxerience yes - issues with the sleep mode for example - no matter how i set it up once i reboot the setup is gone and i have to go in the options and just accpet the error and is fime
<rajiv_> famax: Well after installing a DE, are the applications changed when i logged in to that DE?
<Guest77933> That worked
<Guest77933> Thanks a lot :)
<EriC^^> rajiv_: it usually becomes a little messy
<EriC^^> Guest77933: np
<famax> rajiv_, i cant be certain about the apps - unless they are tied to env then it is possible
<EriC^^> rajiv_: the greeter sometimes messes up, the notifications, they can be fixed
<ducasse> rajiv_: it depends on how you install them, some of the metapackages also drag in various applications, not just the desktop.
<famax> ducasse, thats a name that smell good the south west terroir of france hahahahahah
<famax> now i want magret frites Oo
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<Foxbox96> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi  ducasse
<EriC^^> rajiv_: it's a little headachy but can be fixed, though it's just better to put a de and leave it i'd say, and experiment in a vm til you like one for certain
<EriC^^> morning Foxbox96
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Foxbox96
<rajiv_> EriC^^:I think you are wright. thank you:)
<EriC^^> rajiv_: np
<alpha> I have some problems in hibernation. Anyone of you who has same or similar problem ?
<EriC^^> alpha: what is the problem?
<famax> alpha, develop? i had issues on a laptop a while back
<prueba> anonimuos
<swift1> hello
<prueba> hola a la comunidad
<ducasse> !es | prueba
<ubottu> prueba: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MoziM> i'm trying to close my raspbian os over to a flashdrive, i currently have it formatted as unallocated. do i have to format it in any particular way?
<MoziM> right now i just ran sudo dd bs=4M if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/dev/sdb should i be ok?
<MoziM> *clone
<dancingd3mon> does canceling a rsync from one server to another lead to some lock on my HDDs?
<dancingd3mon> I've used that command and during copying, I canceled it and my HDDs Raid 0 array speed seems screwed up..It might has nothing to do wiht it
<dancingd3mon> but Im seeing speed go up to 120 then down to 9 and keeps doing this..
<Oxford> dancingd3mon: ayy lmao.
<dancingd3mon> hey :D
<dancingd3mon> I know it's not the exact right place to say such a thing but what can be the reason for such a thing?
<allaga> hey guys:)
<Analog> I'm looking for a speedy web browser for xubuntu. Ay suggestions?
<OerHeks> Analog, which ones have you tried sofar?
<Analog> firefox and chromium
<EriC^^> iceweasel maybe?
<Analog> is iceweasel built into the default repositories?
<OerHeks> midori, reconq, chrome ..
 * zykotick9 suggests uzbl, then runs away laughing
<Analog> thanks for suggestions. I will look into them
<ccube>  #perl6
<jinxi1> any one here use 1password on LInux?
<anonymous> hello
<OerHeks> jinxi1, as 1password is a windows app, highly unlikely as you need to run it in win
<OerHeks> * in wine
<nibblyn> Hi! On a laptop the HDMI secondary display output is not working (no signal) after fresh install of UbuntuMate 16.04. It is working properly with the live iso from the very beginning of the boot process. Unfortunately a standard system update was already performed but it should not be the issue. Nouveau driver in use in both cases. What may trigger this behavior? Thanks.
<he1kki> nibblyn: I have some similar issues with mate, but hdmi connection will recover if you start Display application
<fuknoodles> Can I update Ubuntu from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 without having to download all the security updates that released in this period?
<he1kki> nibblyn: full program name is mate-display-properties
<nibblyn> he1kki, tried that without success. Neither disper (screen toggler) nor xrandr solved the issue. Diagnostic tools report fine except that there is still no signal.
<ducasse> fuknoodles: afaik it is recommended to fully update before upgrading.
<fuknoodles> ducasse: there's no internet on this desktop
<fuknoodles> I can download iso elsewhere.
<ducasse> fuknoodles: are you planning to reinstall?
<fuknoodles> ducasse: no. I plan to keep the programs. Will do fresh install only as a last resort
<ducasse> fuknoodles: iirc you can't upgrade from the iso, you need network access to do that.
<fuknoodles> are people getting the 16.04.1 update notification. I believe it was released on 22?
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | fuknoodles
<ubottu> fuknoodles: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st but was postponed for one week due to last bug testing.
<tonyt> cam anyone tell me the cli commmand to go from 14.04 to 16.04?
<ducasse> tonyt: 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' for another week, but see what ubottu wrote before you.
<MonkeyDust> tonyt  the lts-upgrade will be possible in a week from now, they're still working on it
<fuknoodles> I believe the liveUSBs used to have an upgrade option. Is this not the case anymore?
<tonyt> oh ok. thought it might of been possible already
<OerHeks> nibblyn, check for the FN key to switch displays, intern/extern/both
<nibblyn> OerHeks, yes, thought about that. Acpi_listen does not report a key event but neither it does on 12.04 nor in 16.04 live. Booted with acpi_osi= which fixed fn backlight problems btw. So, I can't confirm than the FN toggle screen is working but IMHO disper should do that anyway. Still thinking that there may be something with kernel boot parameters.
<mistral> ciao
<mistral> sperman vs batman
<mistral> storm
<Jakey3> Hi, on a vm lubuntu 16.04 running on a host lubuntu 16.04, my vm crashes when I drag a hypertext link or similar has anyone heard of this or know a fix for it?
<WhiteNight> Jakey3, which software are you using for your VM?
<Jakey3> virtualbox
<OerHeks> Jakey3, thatg is why VM is created, to not to infect a client by dragging stuff in it
<Jakey3> i mean i drag a link within the vm from a browser
<Jakey3> and the display crashes
<dancingd3mon> can someone explain this to me ?
<dancingd3mon> http://prntscr.com/bwjlu2
<dancingd3mon> What do i exactly have in my server? raid 0 or raid 1
<gamo> updated to 16.04.1 ... NO MOUSE! What can I do?
<compdoc> says raid0, which is crazy with 4 drives
<dancingd3mon> crazy in what way compdoc ?
<hncr> dancingd3mon: data loss
<dancingd3mon> those are two servers, the one on the top which is mine says raid1 too
<compdoc> also says raid1 in one instance
<dancingd3mon> yeah this confuses me
<dancingd3mon> I'm seeing super speed difference between mine and a friend of mine...
<compdoc> dancingd3mon, raid0 means if one drive fails or has a tiny glitch, you lose all your data. Normally ppl do raid0 with only 2 drives
<dancingd3mon> Like my 4 x 3TB HDDs are on raid0 array or ...? on the top of that photo
<dancingd3mon> Yeah, compdoc :) I knew this...It's alright though, I'm looking for performance at this moment..
<dancingd3mon> but I'm seeing super slower speed during copying...
<dancingd3mon> So I'm worried is it like raid 0 and raid 1 ? or only raid 0 ?
<dancingd3mon> compdoc> also says raid1 in one instance ?
<compdoc> dancingd3mon, I dont know much about mdadm. Except how to disable it. I use zfs
<Hydr0p0nX> everytime I upgrade my kernel, i have to uninstall / remove / build /install the dkms enabled modules for my network and tv tuner cards, anyone point me to a way of fixing that so it's as automatic as it's supposed to be ?
<Hydr0p0nX> dkms status shows they're installed, but the modules won't load until all of that is done
<OerHeks> Hydr0p0nX, write a script for that? like this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/111177/triggering-driver-module-rebuild-on-kernel-update
<Hydr0p0nX> OerHeks, I have a DKMS module i built for it, which is one of the options in that link. the problem is it's not working as it should - the module  shows installed and doesn't load
<Hydr0p0nX> OerHeks, going through the process of deleting and re-adding the module to dkms rebuilds it correctly
<christian__> HI community! Is it really time to upgrade to 16.04.1? Im considering upgrade of Xubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.1. bu I was reading the complaints about the bugs in the newwest release  like thunar crashing, mouse poiter not visible.. Is it still the case? Did they fixed it?
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | christian__
<ubottu> christian__: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<OerHeks> christian__, delayed for a week
<christian__> Oh ok.. so they will notify the 14.04 users right?
<christian__> Im currently using a two-day old install of Xubuntu 14.04.3, with all updates installed.. Its quite stable...
<christian__> ubottu_: The fixes that will be released, will it guarantee a stable usage of 16.04.1?
<ubottu> christian__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pauljw_vm> christian__, why fix what's not broken, if 14.04 is working for you there's no real need to upgrade.  it's supported till 2019.
<christian__> pauljw_vm_: Yes I totally agree... Im using 14.04 and it says there in their page it will only be supported until april next year
<OerHeks> points release are, next 14.04.4 will be another year or so
<pauljw_vm> i don't think that's correct, but i'm not using xubuntu.  someone else may chime in
<pauljw_vm> ah, thanks OerHeks
<ioria> christian__, 2019
<christian__> I just switched from Unity to Xfce because the former is a bit frustrating. tends to become bogged down
<ducasse> lts support for flavors is only 3 years, i think.
<christian__> ioria_: I tought Ubuntu flavors only supported 3 years?
<ioria> christian__,  uname -r ?
<christian__> ioria_: 3.19.0-65
<ioria> christian__,  when did you download the iso ?
<OerHeks> xubuntu ... yeah, 3 years
<OerHeks> http://xubuntu.org/news/release/16-04/
<christian__> ioria_: Thursday, July 21st just before they released 16.04.1
<OerHeks> i never got it why people want 5 years support
<ioria> christian__,  cat /etc/issue
<christian__> ioria_: what do you mean byt hose terminal input?
<ioria> christian__,  you said  'two-day old install of Xubuntu 14.04.3' .... should be 14.0.4
<Eremiell> hi! I'd like to try Ubuntu today. I'm coming from Debian, but sadly testing has been too unstable for me for last few weeks, so I'd like to give a try to Ubuntu. can I just dd mini.iso over my usb drive as used to? is there anything special I should know beforehands?
<ioria> christian__,   i mean 14.01.4
<ioria> christian__,   f ... i mean 14.04.4
<OerHeks> Eremiell, dd will do.
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing, only blank screen
<Eremiell> OerHeks: thanks!
<christian__> ioria_: yes when I enter lsb_release_a it shows 14.04.4. I installed .3 because I wnt to use the kernel 3.19 from vivid
<ioria> christian__,   oh ... ok
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing, only blank screen, anyone please help
<Eremiell> with Debian, I'm used to grab a tarball of non-free firmware to load from second usb drive during installation, is there anything similar for Ubuntu, or should those just work?
<christian__> ioria_:However it says in ubuntu's kernel page they no longer support the kernel.. Will I still be able to receive security updates?
<ioria> christian__,   yes
<christian__> ioria_: Like, right now Im using 3.19.0-65... will it become 3.19.0-66, 67, 68 etc.?
<ioria> christian__,   think so
<RustyShackleford> has anyone noticed screen flicker on an external monitor in ubuntu 16.04?
<RustyShackleford> I was pretty bummed to see that in an lts
<ioria> christian__,   e.g utopic kernel stops at 3.16.0.44.44  but on trusty lts is 3.16.0-77
<RustyShackleford> its unusable if I plug in my external monitor. The hardware is nothing fancy, intel integrated graphics
<christian__> ioria_: should I downgrade to 14.04.2?
<RustyShackleford> I love using linux, except when I need to edit xorg
<ioria> christian__,   nope... why ?
<christian__> ioria_: seems like .2 utopic kernel is still live?
<ioria> christian__,   if you need for a specific reason 3.19, you don't have much of a choice ... otherwise you can redownload the iso or install linux-generic-lts-xenial  (or wily)
<christian__> ioria_: Im using 3.19 kernel because of what I experienced when I upgraded to 16.04 when it first came out.. I'm playing AOE3 and NFS MW in wine in 16.04 (kernel 4.4) and I had this graphics prblem in those games.. seems like its not rendering the games, I had artifacts in in-game menu in NFS MW and in AOE3 Its not rendering properly.. I play it on windowed mode.. I just diidnt have that problem when I used 14.04.2 and .3
<OerHeks> oh wine ...don't play windowed mode then, full screen will ease your gpu
<christian__> ioria_: so thats why Im still using 14.04. also I had that problem in 15.10 (kernel 4.2)
<OerHeks> your problem is wine, not the kernel
<ioria> christian__,   you may ask in #wine ... have you tied ?
<ioria> *tried
<christian__> OerHeks_: When I play in full screen, some games just became un-playable.. I can hear sounds but screen gets stuck. probably because of The unity side laucher.. but when I tried Xubuntu and played on full screen mode, then games are hassle free, dont have to escape to desktop
<christian__> ioria_: not yet.. I chose to come here because I have response instantly
<christian__> My GPU Is intel GMA 3000
<ioria> christian__,  i don't know why the wily kernel could give you issues .... i'd say  the problem is  elsewhere located
<ioria> christian__,  oh... intel ?
<OerHeks> oke, so ubuntu is too heavy for that gma3000 and gaming. it is not a 3D racemonster, i know, but should play video full screen.
<christian__> OerHeks_: I have tried the latest Stable and Developing versions, and installed required DLL's (DX9) still it persists.. so thats why Im keeping this Xubuntu w/ 3.19 kernel
<christian__> ioria_: Yes
<OerHeks> christian__, any difference when you use playonlinux scripts for your game?
<ioria> christian__,   experienced some issues with wily and xenial on intel (very old) machines
<christian__> ioria_: MoBo is Intel EQ965RT I have 3GB RAm
<OerHeks> those are heavily tweaked
<christian__> And Intel C2D E6600 2.4Ghz
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing, only blank screen
<ioria> christian__,   if you are a gamer , i's suggest you an upgrade :þ
<OerHeks> ankit, my system boots fast, so fast that it does not show spash at all :-D
<christian__> OerHeks_: Oh yeah... well, I will experiment, thanks it gave me an Idea.. I will experiment on 16.04.1 when they finished the fixes on the problems people are complaining about in htat 16.4.1 release
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 missing splash screen, anyone please help
<OerHeks> ankit, don't ask and leave
<ankit> actually my internet got disconnected
<ankit> Oerheks actually my internet connection got disconnected
<christian__> ioria_: you mean HW upgrade? Im stuck with this Acer Veriton 1000. New computers are very expensive here in PH
<ankit> anyone please help
<ioria> christian__,   so deal with what you got... try lubuntu maybe, less hungry
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 missing splash screen, showing blank screen only
<christian__> ioria_: I have experienced lubuntu.. its quite good and lightweight... I'll check it out..
<moestevens> Xubuntu is pretty good too with a lower-end PC
<moestevens> I
<christian__> Thanks for ioria and OerhEks for responding... This is why Linux is great
<moestevens> s/I/I've got it running on 1GB of RAM
<ioria> christian__,   you're welcome
<ankit> anyone
<christian__> ioria_: thanks again.. uhm  One more thing I had this thought of probably thet ignore the i965 drivers in 4.0 series.. then I saw the new Intel Graphics stack in 01.org it says there that they fixed some bugs for the i965
<ankit> can anyone help me???
<moestevens> ankit: What previous research have you done + We need more specifics
<ankit> moestevens when i start my laptop, blank screen appears
<ankit> moestevens splash screen with ubuntu logo does not appear
<moestevens> What is the model of the laptop, what graphics chipset is in use, have you checked StackOverflow/Ask Ubuntu/others
<ankit> moestevens hp ppavilion dv4
<ankit> moestevens how to check graphic chipset??
<MonkeyDust> ankit  try this line, it shows a meenu you can choose from ... sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<moestevens> The HP Pavillion dv4 line is a huge range, unfortunately we still need more info. You can check the graphics chipset via the BIOS if you cannot boot into any environment.
<terrible> hi i download some themes for lightdm display manager where i have to put those file what is the path?
<Eremiell> one more question, with the mini.iso, can I make a console only installation or pick my DE on the way?
<moestevens> ankit: Have you tried this thread? http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<ankit> moestevens http://paste.ubuntu.com/20621156/
<moestevens> I'm assuming the problem is an NVIDIA driver bug that occurs with old cards
<terrible> hi i download some themes for lightdm display manager where i have to put those file what is the path?
<Jakey3> Hi, when i run gpg --output test.gpg --symmetric test.out
<Jakey3> gpg: I get  "gpg-agent is not available in this session"
<Jakey3> on ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> Jakey3: try to logout and back in or try
<EriC^^> gpg-agent --homedir /home/$USER/.gnupg --use-standard-socket --daemon
<Jakey3> ok will do thanks
<vince_> does anyone here use overgrive?
<terrible> hi i download some themes for lightdm display manager where i have to put those file in what directory??
<vince_> terrible, do a locate for this folder "lightdm-kde-greeter" in the command line
<terrible> vince_, i did a locate but it doesnt show anything
<vince_> terrible, I found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM does that have the information you are looking for?
<OerHeks>  ~/.themes or /user/share/themes directory.
<vince_> what type of files are the themes?
<terrible> vince_, tar and tar.gz
<OerHeks> or you might want to take a look at unity-tweak-tool for theme handling
<terrible> vince_, they are for the display manager
<terrible> what i want to do is change the default theme of the display manager
<vince_> terrible, OerHeks answer is the right one. untar the files into the /usr/share/themes folder then use the application "lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings" from the command line to choose the theme for your lightdm greeter
<vince_> terrible, I guess that command is specific to Mate, which may not be helpful to you
<terrible> vince_, i already did that but when i open the application lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings the themes that i put the this directory doesnt show up any help?
<mifritscher> hi
<vince_> try logging out and back in or doing a ctrl-alt-backspace
<mifritscher> how can I let nautilus sort the directories before the files (like 99% of the othr file managers do) in Ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> mifritscher, install dconf editor, and change the value of sort-directories-first >> http://gexperts.com/wp/gnome-3-12-filesnautilus-sort-folders-before-files-issues/
<EriC^^> mifritscher: that's the default behavior here
<OerHeks> 99% of filemanagers do not put files first, anyway
<mifritscher> I want first directories, then files ;)
<mifritscher> it worked, thanks :-)
<spider_> hey guys
<eeaotly> hi
<citrix> Hi all
<citrix> I am getting a weird error , all the sites are opening except github.com
<citrix> Please help me , neither it is opening on chrome nor in firefox
<citrix> what could be the issue?
<Dro> Trying to convert a .img file to .iso with ccd2iso , I got this error "Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<Dro> "  .. wondering why it does'nt work :/
<Mitchell92> Hi. On Linux I'm getting a terrible 8mbps down on my wireless adapter in my laptop, while under windows I was getting 150mbps down, if not a good amount faster. Is there anything I can do to get this working speedier?
<madsa> citrix, what do you get if you run `nslookup github.com` from a terminal?
<OerHeks> citrix, clear browser cache, restart browser, if it does not help, remove the browser folder form ~/.config/ and/or ~/.mozilla and try again
<citrix> OerHeks, I will try this
<citrix> madsa, I am getting its ip
<citrix> OerHeks, I am getting same problem with chrome also
<citrix> madsa, The Ip i got is 183.82.14.10  is it the one for github?
<ipatrol> I have a program that has an apparent dependency on a libg2c.so.0, but it was apparently removed from the repository some time ago?
<jatt> citrix: what does curl -v www.github.com say?
<fused> Is there a way to make automated update checks hourly with indicator showing if new packages are available?
<jatt> fused: install unattended-upgrades
<citrix> jatt, * Rebuilt URL to: www.github.com/* Hostname was NOT found in DNS cache*   Trying 183.82.14.10...
<madsa> citrix, that IP doesn't connect for me, think maybe you're getting the wrong IP
<ipatrol> Why was lib libg2c0 and virtually all the g77 libraries removed?
<madsa> don't suppose you've edited your /etc/hosts file?
<jatt> hmm.. strange looks like a dns issue
<moestevens> You could try using an alternative DNS server than what you're defaulted to
<fused> jatt: it's not manual install, I need only automated update checks
<Seveas> citrix: that is not a github IP, your ISP is doing weird shenanigans with dns.
<Seveas> don't trust them, and sdo switch to a different ISP
<ojasuw> I downloaded this installer pia-v61-installer.sh for PIA VPN. When I open it Mousepad gives a "this document not UTF-8 valid" error. I have tried to open it in terminal with this guide http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/run-execute-sh-shell-script/ but it keeps saying "no such file or directory" even when I have done ls and can see the file
<citrix> madsa, No i had to edited the file :(
<citrix> Seveas, how to resolve it ?
<Seveas> citrix: use 8.8.8.8 as resolver
<citrix> Till Day before yesterday , it was all working fine
<citrix> Seveas, How to use it ? And where to use it ? I am pretty new to this :(
<Seveas> citrix: pastebin the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf
<moestevens> You should note that 8.8.8.8 is Google's Public DNS service and that if you have privacy concerns you could look into alternative services
<moestevens> But that's just my two cents
<Jakey3> how does Yubikey work?
<Seveas> moestevens: I trust google more than shady indian isp's :)
<moestevens> Haha true
<Jakey3> i mean how is the onetime password generated associated with your account
<moestevens> Look at OpenNIC though, they're an alternative anti-censorship service
<Seveas> Jakey3: TOTP or HOTP
<citrix> https://bpaste.net/show/1192dc6eecfe
<moestevens> Plus you can resolve a few more non-ICANN domains with them, which is pretty interesting on it's own
<citrix> Seveas, ^
<Jakey3> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> citrix: sudo sed -e 's/127.0.0.1/8.8.8.8' -i /etc/resolv.conf
<Jakey3> but how is the one time password generated by yubi key linked to example your google account
<Seveas> citrix: that should do as a quick fix to see how nasty your provider is (they may intercept this)
<citrix> sed: -e expression #1, char 19: unterminated `s' command
<CopperBot> hello everyone
<Seveas> citrix: sudo sed -e 's/127.0.0.1/8.8.8.8/' -i /etc/resolv.conf
<Seveas> (missed the trailing /)
<Eremiell> moestevens: beware that some of their servers can have issues on times, I was using them a lot earlier, but the servers got broken into and serving shady addresses instead several times, and honestly there wasn't much in the OpenNIC somain space back then, may have changed since
<citrix> Seveas, Do i need to restart some service after it ?
<moestevens> Definitely have changed since
<Seveas> Jakey3: apparently the protocol/standard is called U2F (universal 2factor auth)
<Seveas> citrix: no
<Seveas> https://www.yubico.com/why-yubico/for-individuals/gmail-for-individuals/#secret
<moestevens> I mean, in the region I'm in (North America)
<CopperBot> I'm a web dev who has been working in a windows/mac world for years but am interested in getting a work laptop with a native Ubuntu install. Any recommendations for hardware that either comes prebundled with the OS or is guaranteed to work without a hitch? This is a big leap for me.
<citrix> Seveas, Still same issue
<moestevens> CopperBot: System76 makes laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed but your mileage may vary with them
<CopperBot> moestevens: I've heard good things about System76
<citrix> Seveas, Do i ask to my service providet for this wierd issue ?
<moestevens> ASUS has the ZenBook UX305/306 which works okay with Linux
<Seveas> citrix: what does this command return in the terminal (pastebin the output): dig github.com ; dig @8.8.8.8 github.com
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<akik> CopperBot: another seller is entroware
<moestevens> MacBooks generally work well
<javier_> Buenas tardes
<moestevens> ThinkPads and Latitudes
<moestevens> Also Dell has the XPS 13 Developer Edition which comes pre-installed with Ubuntu
<Seveas> CopperBot: I've been using Ubuntu on dell latitudes (currently e7250) for about 12 years, works like a charm.
<citrix> Seveas, https://bpaste.net/show/66c95f7f34ee
<jancoow> Hi there. I want to run transmisison-deamon under another user. On ubuntu 14.04 i changed /etc/init/transmission-daemon.conf and add a paramter "setuid user". After i started transmission with service transmission-daemon start it started under that user. However, on ubuntu 16.04 this isn't working
<jancoow> could someone help me starting the transmission deamon under another user
<moestevens> Seveas: Latitude D610 since 2007, sup brotha
<CopperBot> akik: Thank you, I'll check them out.
<Seveas> citrix: yeah, your ISP is messing with you and screwing around with dns. Get a better ISP.
<CopperBot> moestevens: I haven't owned a dell in years but was interested in the XPS 13 - looks solid, heard nothing but good things so far.
<moestevens> akik: Check your router/modem/gateway settings, especially if you have a screwy ISP
<citrix> Seveas, So ISP is culprit ..  :|
<Seveas> citrix: There's no use in calling them, except for canceling the contracr. They can easily fix this, but this is a deliberate act of sabotage.
<CopperBot> Seveas: Thank you. That is helpful to know.
<citrix> Seveas, Sorry i didn't get you
<moestevens> citrix: Your ISP is fucking with you
<Seveas> citrix: your isp is sabotaging your internet connection.
<moestevens> Solution: Threaten them back
<Seveas> cancel your contract, get better ISP.
<citrix> Seveas, Ok :D
<citrix> Got it
<javier_> Alguien que hable español?
<Seveas> if only dnssec would work properly, then this kind of sabotage wouldn't be possible :)
<Seveas> !es | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jancoow> someone.
<javier_> gracias thanks sorry but my english is not as god as i want
<Seveas> javier_: no problem, that's why the spanish channel exists :)
<Unknownfreq> Hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook pro 2011 following the official instructions. After pressing 'e' and inserting the lines concerning the disabeling of the AMD graphic, I get error: invalid magic number /n unaligned pointer .... anyone know what I can do to proceed? ... Im using ReFind
<Unknownfreq> this is the guide I've been following.. https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2157775.html ... please help :)
<yellabs-r2> might be strange question , but i would like to add a disclaimer to my bash scripts, tips are welcome
<citrix> Seveas, Threatened :D , i guess by tommorow they will fix this ;)
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Unknownfreq . That ^^ guide is kinda old .Maybe better ?
<ubottu> Unknownfreq . That ^^ guide is kinda old .Maybe better ?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Unknownfreq> thanks.. I'll look into it...
<Unknownfreq> Do i need to download a special mac iso or is the regular 14.04 ok?
<Unknownfreq> the guide is from the link you provided Bashing-om
<Unknownfreq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<solartech> I’m curious, did anyone else experience issues with booting Ubuntu 16.04 right after shutting down recently?  I did not update software myself, but two machines of different types stopped booting for me yesterday with the same OS (Ubuntu GNOME 16.04).
<Bashing-om> Unknownfreq: Not completely sure As I do not run a Mac .. but I do think all the 64 not .iso images are th dame for all 3 architechures these days .
<Unknownfreq> If I just press 'Try Ubuntu' I just get a black screen, so I guess it is something with the graphic... wierd the instruction does not work
<Bashing-om> Unknownfreq: Do you know the graphics maker ? and on the link .., I follow the bread crumbs to : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<ubuntu453> I need help configure proftpd on Ubuntu 16.04 server to allow access to either /var/www or another folder for multiple apache vhosts. None of the articles I have found seem to get permissions correct or allow FTP access.
<Unknownfreq> Bashing-om: Graphic maker? What is that?
<Unknownfreq> I have the macbook pro 8.1  btw
<ojasuw> can someone help me with an .sh issue?
<Bashing-om> Unknownfreq: There are 3 commomn graphic sets .. Intel, Nvidia and AMD/ What is the Mac8.1 running for graphic's hardware ? "momodeset" might be of value ?
<Unknownfreq> nomodeset is not present
<Unknownfreq> i have to boot up my mac to check what graphic card :)
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Unknownfreq
<ubottu> Unknownfreq: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Unknownfreq> Bashing-om: it's an intel graphics card ... do i need to type in 'nomodeset' ? and after what line?
<Bashing-om> Unknownfreq: No, nomodeset is not something that the Intel graphic's will recognize .- why I did ask for the manufacturer . I do not know Untel not Macs, I can not be much help to ya . Others here will jump in to assist.
<Unknownfreq> Bashing-om: thanks anyways mate!
<marahin> Hello. I have to create an instance of Windows on my laptop, and it cannot be virtualized, so I have to make it dual boot. My current setup is ubuntu with encrypted LVM setup w/ additionally encrypted /home. How can I make a dual-boot Windows instance w/o breaking everything w/ my linux instanec?
<Bashing-om> Unknownfreq: If I knew I would .. I do not know and can not help .
<fadavi> how/where can i begin development of kernel?
<OerHeks> fadavi, good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<fadavi> OerHeks: thanks :)
<CopperBot> Entroware seems very tempting - their power for price is impressive. Does anyone here own an entroware laptop?
<jancoow> Hi there. I want to run transmisison-deamon under another user. On ubuntu 14.04 i changed /etc/init/transmission-daemon.conf and add a paramter "setuid user". After i started transmission with service transmission-daemon start it started under that user. However, on ubuntu 16.04 this isn't working. could someone help me starting the transmission deamon under another user
<uasudfh> I am getting "no such file or directory" when I try to work with a .sh file I KNOW is there as I can see if it I ls
<Guest76432> uasudfh: how are you executing the command?
<uasudfh> well I might back up....it is a .sh installer for PIA vpn. I tried to install it by extracting and double clicking as normal but it opens mousepad which says "the document is not utf valid"
<uasudfh> so I then tried various .sh commands from various tutorials and it always reslts in "no such file or directory" or sh: 0 errors
<Guest76432> still, if it's saying there is "no such file or directory" but you can see the file, we need to know what you're attempting to execute
<Guest76432> are you trying to execute the sh?
<uasudfh> I am following the diretions to install the PIA client on 16.04 xubuntu...stand by for the commands
<Guest76432> if so, you have to prepend ./ to identify that the script is in the current directory rather than those identified in path.
<uasudfh> I tried these http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/run-execute-sh-shell-script/
<uasudfh> ./ was one of them
<uasudfh> and I was in the parent directory for sure as I did ls to verify the file name
<Guest76432> copy and paste your exact command into this channel please
<uasudfh> ./pia-v61-installer.sh
<akik> uasudfh: make sure that the first line of the sh script doesn't contain a windows line ending character
<uasudfh> results in "no such file or directory"
<uasudfh> akik: I dont know what a windows line ending character is
<akik> uasudfh: can you pastebin "head -1 script.sh | od -c" ?
<Guest76432> from the current directly, do this: cat pia-v61-installer.sh | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest76432> paste the output link here
<uasudfh> akik: head: cannot open 'pia-v61-installer.sh' for reading: No such file or directory http://paste.ubuntu.com/20634053/
<rypervenche> uasudfh: Are you using tab auto-complete?
<akik> uasudfh: ummm you're in the wrong directory?
<uasudfh> akik: I am in the proper directory and did an ls to see
<rypervenche> uasudfh: Try typing ./pi then hit tab.
<Guest76432> ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest76432> that will allow us to see the contents of your directory
<akik> uasudfh: also "file pia-v61-installer.sh"
<uasudfh> rypervenche: nothing happens
<rypervenche> uasudfh: Then either the file name is wrong, or it's not in that directory. Give us that output of ls please.
<uasudfh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20634439/
<akik> meta
<FManTropyx> lol
<rypervenche> uasudfh: You are in your home directory. Not where the file is.
<uasudfh> pia-v61-installer.sh: cannot open `pia-v61-installer.sh' (No such file or directory)
<uasudfh> ryper I did cd Downloads
<uasudfh> and then ls
<uasudfh> that means I am in the proper directory no?
<akik> uasudfh: take it one step at a time :) don't hurry
<Guest76432> sudo updatedb && locate pia-v61-installer.sh
<rypervenche> uasudfh: You just ran ls and you are currectly in your home directory. Run "cd Downloads" again.
<Guest76432> that will allow you to find the file
<OerHeks> read their manual man >> https://helpdesk.privateinternetaccess.com/hc/en-us/articles/219438217-Installing-the-PIA-App-on-Linux
<uasudfh> ok I am in Downloads for sure
<uasudfh> OerHeks: I did read that and it's not working as the man says. There are tons of posts in their forums with people ahving installer troubles but no one solution
<OerHeks> uasudfh, then contact helpdesk@privateinternetaccess.com
<akik> uasudfh: use "ls", "cd" and "pwd" to browser your home dir to find the correct path
<rypervenche> uasudfh: Run the command that Guest76432 showed you.
<uasudfh> I am trying to solve it before I send off an email that might take days to be answered.
<OerHeks> not much we can do
<uasudfh> rypervenche: which one? I am getting lost
<uasudfh> I am in Downloads for sure...can see the installer
<akik> sure we can help a person start a shell script
<Guest76432> uasudfh: run the commands above that i showed you
<Guest76432> sorry, lol ,read wrong line
<Guest76432> thought you were repeating an old problem
<Guest76432> uasudfh: a script not working is different from not finding a file
<Guest76432> sudo updatedb && locate pia-v61-installer.sh
<uasudfh> guest I know where the file is...have alerady done that
<Guest76432> This will index files in your computer, then find the file that you're trying to run. It will tell us which directory it resides in.
<uasudfh> its in Downloads
<Guest76432> so, what's the new error?
<rypervenche> uasudfh: How are you "seeing" it?
<Guest76432> if you've physically found the file, then you should not be receiving that same error
<uasudfh> I havent done anything yet to get some new errors
<uasudfh> I am getting conflicting advice so am trying to sort it
<Guest76432> attempt to: ./scriptname.sh again
<Guest76432> it all actually similar advice :)
<uasudfh> Guest76432: before I run that how do I undo it if I need to?
<uasudfh> remove it
<Guest76432> (a) ensure you know the location of the file (b) attempt to run the script (c) if b fails then ensure there are proper permissions to run, etc.
<Guest76432> uasudfh: removing a file that is installed via a script is not necessarily straight forward.
<uasudfh> Guest76432: this is a problem then because so much I try on advice messes something up and I don't want to mess it up more. I am getting frustrated than half of the time linux stuff doesn;t work as tutorials say or it breaks something else
<uasudfh> people give you a command but dont tell you that it adds things you cant change or isn't easy to reverse
<LENNYMAN> FEEL THE LENNY ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<rypervenche> uasudfh: That is what happens with custom scripts that don't come from the package manager.
<uasudfh> I just want to use a vpn but every tutorial doesn't go as planned and their support forums re full of people with problems
<Guest76432> Ubuntu is simple as a desktop environment. Administering on a linux computer is a different story.
<moestevens> Ubuntu isn't a DE?
<Guest76432> I didn't say that
<Guest76432> Okay, sure, Unity
<Guest76432> bleh
<Guest76432> People here are so ridiculous sometimes.
<akik> uasudfh: can you pastebin "head -1 pia-v61-installer.sh | od -c". that'll tell you the shell interpreter that is used
<Guest76432> If I speak to someone at this level, he's not going to know about the various services. What's the point of complicating things for him?
<uasudfh> akik what will knowing that do for me?
<uasudfh> I know the difference between a DE and a distro....please dont fight guys
<uasudfh> I just dont know the terminal and when things dont go just like a step by step tutorial says I get lost
<uasudfh> I am using bash if that's what you mean akik
<Guest76432> uasaudfh: these are investigation methods. there is a nothing going on here that is changing your computer. What he was trying to do is look at the first line of the script file and see if there are inappropriate line terminating characters which can cause unexpected program behavior. You do'nt normally see the "escaped" characters like \n \r etc
<uasudfh> ok I think one problem was as said long ago I was not actually in the proper directory even though I thought so
<Guest76432> what's the new problem?
<uasudfh> my problem right now is I am trying to understand what running this shell will do
<uasudfh> and how I can undo it if it messes up..
<uasudfh> I dont want to fire a bullet I cannot call back if that makes sense
<Guest76432> uasudfh: it shouldn't destroy anything in the OS. at most it'll probably install openvpn, and then put some config files on your HDD.
<akik> uasudfh: if the sh script has been edited in windows, it'll have wrong line ending character
<akik> uasudfh: windows uses \r\n and linux uses \n. that od -c command will show it
<uasudfh> yeah the first problem was for sure me being in the wrong directory....I am reading more before I run it and break something else
<Dark_Blue_Bird> hello how do I delete apps from Ubuntu software center?
<Dark_Blue_Bird> if i press remove its just loading but not removing
<Dark_Blue_Bird> I mean they disappear but after restarting software center they appear again
<extinct_potato> Dark_Blue_Bird have you tried removing packages with Synaptic or 'apt-get remove'?
<Dark_Blue_Bird> idk the name of the package
<Dark_Blue_Bird> it's mines
<Dark_Blue_Bird> solitaire and all that crap games
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: 'sudo apt remove gnome-games'
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gnome-games
<Dark_Blue_Bird> thx
<Dark_Blue_Bird> can I do --purge remove?
<extinct_potato> Dark_Blue_Bird yes, you can but it's not mandatory
<Dark_Blue_Bird> okay
<Dark_Blue_Bird> damn this Ubuntu is weird
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: You can but I don't think that these games have any system wide configuration files. 'sudo apt purge gnome-games'
<Dark_Blue_Bird> what's the equivalent to pacman -Rns
<Dark_Blue_Bird> apt-get remove?
<hellslinger_> hi guys, I'm trying to install some stuff in a libertine container and I'm wondering how to attach to the container's bash console
<Dark_Blue_Bird> gnome-games isn't installed
<ioria> Dark_Blue_Bird, dpkg -l gnome-mines
<Dark_Blue_Bird> k
<Dark_Blue_Bird> gosh arch is easier
<Dark_Blue_Bird> this crap omg
<Dark_Blue_Bird> bloatware adware idk xd lmfao
<Dark_Blue_Bird> junkware
<ioria> Dark_Blue_Bird, ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: So just stay with your beloved arch. I use both of them and both have some pros/cons
<Dark_Blue_Bird> Ubuntu need to set it up for someone
<Dark_Blue_Bird> but I'm on arch
<Dark_Blue_Bird> pacman is hotter
<mefista_> hola
<Dark_Blue_Bird> omg
<mefista_> j #ubuntu-es
<Dark_Blue_Bird> going to --purge remove this software center
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: For once I agree with you, but that software-center is gnome3 default. You will find it in Fedora too ;)
<extinct_potato> software center is garbage in my opinion
<extinct_potato> I mean, it's an easy way to install apps, but in the long term you should just learn apt-get/synaptic to manage your packages.
<extinct_potato> it's not that hard or complicated anyway.
<michael_mbp> hi all
<michael_mbp> what's a good strategy for naming primary partitions for trying different OSes?
<michael_mbp> for example I want to run arch, freebsd etc etc and boot to whatever as I need.
<extinct_potato> You don't really *name* partitions michael_mbp
<Drunkwizard> Exactly.
<extinct_potato> it's not Windows :P
<Drunkwizard> It is choosen, automatically by system, if I am not mistaken.
<extinct_potato> You're right Drunkwizard.
<EriC^^> you can give them labels
<extinct_potato> well yes, but later on.
<extinct_potato> but it doesn't matter anyway
<Drunkwizard> EriC^^: That stuff, lies in after installing the OS itself.
<extinct_potato> my Ubuntu partition is for eg. called 'Hard russian drugs' so I guess it's up to everyone..
<EriC^^> Drunkwizard: not really, it's part of the partition itself
<minimec> michael_mbp: Keep in ming that you only have 4 promary partitions, And one is maybe taken by efi/uefi. I recommend one (only) swap (primary) for all the OS's you want to use. If you install the whole OS on one partition, you might want to install that one on a primary partiton. Otherwise use extended...
<ioria> if uefi, is gtp
<Drunkwizard> Either way, just install in some partition and the Bootloader will detect the OS.
<ioria> *gpt
<extinct_potato> uefi is a devil spawn
<michael_mbp> gotcha yeah
<michael_mbp> I just made 3x 20gig partitions ext4
<michael_mbp> they've got a gerneric name in `lsblk`
<michael_mbp> nvme0n1p4 to p5...
<EriC^^> sudo lsblk -f
<michael_mbp> ha nice
<michael_mbp> my labels are appearing
<michael_mbp> installing arch/debian/freebsd
<michael_mbp> it's a System75 Lemur so boots to Ubuntu desktop by default
<bad_ip> is Ubuntu 16 just that much easier to install than previous desktop verions?
<EriC^^> bad_ip: same thing i'd say
<bad_ip> Surely a window manager can't make all the difference, right?
<bad_ip> I used Kubuntu this time and it was like, miles of a difference
<michael_mbp> I've basically spent the past 20 years SSD'd into a linux box somewhere in the world - been a while since I've done this _in person_ hah.
<michael_mbp> s/SSD/SSH
<Drunkwizard> michael_mbp: 20 years? gee
<michael_mbp> :)
<michael_mbp> sweet, just killed the autoloading of the GUI on boot.
<shwarzer> is it true when we install ubuntu alongside windows, our windows will be slow?
<EriC^^> shwarzer: no
<AntiVirGear> My Problem: I'm using Zorin OS 9 (based by Ubuntu trusty) and I want to use a mobile broadband stick (huawei K4203) which doesn't show the ethernet connection as before anymore... I tried to switch the usb_mode but nothing happened
<Seveas> shwarzer: if you install ubuntu as vm under windows, it'll take up some resources while windows is running. If you install them side by side as dual boot, neither has an effect on the performance of the other.
<Seveas> AntiVirGear: we don't suppport zorin.
<Seveas> !zorin
<shwarzer> tq bye Seveas EriC^^
<AntiVirGear> I know but it is technicaly just ubuntu with a little bit more fancy, right?
<Seveas> no, it's a separate distro, find help in the appropriate place.
<Drunkwizard> AntiVirGear: See if the device is detected. $ dmesg
<AntiVirGear> Drunkwizard: http://pastebin.com/Vr1wRFPc
<EriC^^> AntiVirGear: seems to detect it
<sambagirl> i need to assign a domain to a local server with a static ip here and i was wondering if someone could point me to to the correct way to do it. i read a bunch of stuff but confused by the conflicts in approaches. it is 14.04lts server
<michael_mbp> hmm
<AntiVirGear> EriC^^: detected but I have no access to the mass storage/CDROM AND no second ethernet connection to access 192.168.9.1 ... :/
<EriC^^> AntiVirGear: does "ip a" show it?
<michael_mbp> EriC^^: I did systemctl set-default multi-user.target, how can I revert it?
<EriC^^> AntiVirGear: maybe some kind of block? try rfkill list
<EriC^^> michael_mbp: no idea, but isn't that the default target anyways?
<michael_mbp> aha!
<michael_mbp> systemctl start lightdm did the trick
<michael_mbp> EriC^^: preceded it with systemctl enable multi-user.target --force
<Seveas> michael_mbp: systemctl set-default graphical.target
<AntiVirGear> Eric^^: http://pastebin.com/gmVmGMMs rfkill
<michael_mbp> ah gotcha!
<michael_mbp> epic, thanks Seveas
<michael_mbp> what does the --force one do though?
<AntiVirGear> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/GWKQx46e
<sambagirl> hey seveas
<michael_mbp> just enables that target?
<michael_mbp> suppose it's disabled by default
<Seveas> hey sambagirl :)
<Seveas> michael_mbp: no clue. I just did systemctl get-default on my non-modified system and gave you what it spat out :)
<michael_mbp> ha cheers :)
<Seveas> systemd is something I really need to learn more about
<michael_mbp> Seveas: I love it.  Use it on my production systems, really epic way for managing services.
<michael_mbp> things like nginx, or any process really
<michael_mbp> and `journalctl -f` is equally epic.
<michael_mbp> (basically your sys log in real-time)
<Seveas> michael_mbp: I really quite like it as well, but unfortunately work is still it centos 6 mostly, so old cruddy init and rsyslog
<michael_mbp> ok so I tried running `dpkg-reconfigure console-setup` to increase my TTYs font size to 18 but that's still tooooo small thoughts?
<michael_mbp> ahh.
<sambagirl> i need to assign a domain to a local server with a static ip here and i was wondering if someone could point me to to the correct way to do it. i read a bunch of stuff but confused by the conflicts in approaches. it is 14.04lts server
<Seveas> sambagirl: that completely depends on your DNS setup
<sambagirl> what do you mean by that seveas? currently the dns servers are from the isp for that ip/server.
<sambagirl> i installed bind9 btw
<michael_mbp> ugh I wish there was a way to get sudo to shutup
<michael_mbp> like authenticate sudo for the next 30 mins or something?
<michael_mbp> being in the sudoers file is no point.
<Seveas> michael_mbp: NOPASSWD:ALL :P
<michael_mbp> yay I just restored my grub...
<michael_mbp> AHH doh, forgot that
<michael_mbp> see, I normally do deploys with ansible or chef ha.
<Seveas> sambagirl: how/where is the domain registered and where's the dns for that domain?
<Seveas> michael_mbp: man sudo, see timestamp_timeout. Usually it's 15 minutes.
<buslique> yo, which DE >> http://gulivert.ch/content/images/2016/01/gentoo_awesome-wm.png
<michael_mbp> 15 mins? odd.
<Seveas> michael_mbp: it's per [tp]ty though
<michael_mbp> ah that's why :)
<Seveas> you can disable it, see tty_tickets
<akik> buslique: i think it's awesome
<michael_mbp> cool got it setup how I like it.  SSH in and I'm greeted with boyubo
<akik> buslique: https://awesome.naquadah.org/
<OerHeks> akik, did you open the url or just looked at the name, like me?
<OerHeks> :_D
<michael_mbp> Byobu I mean
<Seveas> isn't byobu still based on screen?
<akik> OerHeks: i only read the url :)
<michael_mbp> Seveas: it is
<Seveas> hmm, can't stand that piece of junk anymore. tmux all the way for me :)
<michael_mbp> but you get handy jumping between 'screens' and a nice status bar with stats
<OerHeks> !find awesome
<ubottu> Found: fonts-font-awesome, awesome, awesome-extra, drupal7-mod-fontawesome, python-xstatic-font-awesome, python3-xstatic-font-awesome, ruby-awesome-nested-set, ruby-awesome-print, ruby-font-awesome-rails, W: (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=awesome&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<michael_mbp> I used to tmux a lot.  Just can't seem to get my TTY font large enough for that (yet)
<michael_mbp> Seveas: QQ how can I force my locale to US? there were some things I could do with LC_<Something)
<michael_mbp> ubuntu has picked up on my locale and is doing some funny thing with local language (text) that I can't read.
<michael_mbp> locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8" ?
<michael_mbp> 4096 ජූලි   23 20:31
<michael_mbp> lol that's in 'Sinhala' (local language in Sri Lanka)
<Seveas> michael_mbp: vim /etc/default/locale
<michael_mbp> doing dpkg-reconfigure locales too
<michael_mbp> ah cheers
<Seveas> yeah, apparently you're not supposed to edit that file anymore. There's an update-locale command
<michael_mbp> yeah just tried that
<Seveas> I have a weird locale set up. Want en_US for texts, but can't stand the stupid time/numbers formatting
<michael_mbp> do I need to restart or spawn a new tty?
<michael_mbp> odd, stil getting that same crap
<michael_mbp> meh I'll give it a reboot
<Seveas> needs new session
<michael_mbp> yeah
<michael_mbp> byobu may be stuck on a session.
<gil87> salut
<sambagirl> battery ran out on that particular laptop
<Seveas> I have LANG=en_US an LC_*=nl_NL (except for LC_MESSAGES)
<Seveas> that gives me sanity :)
<michael_mbp> seems I may have to do this http://askubuntu.com/a/229512
<michael_mbp> oddness!!
<Seveas> that's definitely not necessary
<sambagirl> seveas it's truely impresive how far ubuntu/linux has come isn't it? think about way back when :)
<michael_mbp> sambagirl: indeed :D
<Seveas> sambagirl: continuous improvement is a good thing :) When did we first meet? I bet it was before I was married and got a kid :)
<sambagirl> i've been running it ever since whaory or 5
<michael_mbp> update-locale didn't change my file though BTW
<sambagirl> when Fred2 was here seveas that long ago.
<Seveas> sambagirl: I don't remember Fred2
<sambagirl> back when they sent out boxes of different flavors of ubuntu for people to distribute. i got like 6 boxes of every type of architecture
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<michael_mbp> Seveas: so update-locale isn't picking up changes
<Seveas> sambagirl: I threw my last few breezy badger boxes out last year :)
<Seveas> michael_mbp: meh, edit the file directly and slap update-locale
<sambagirl> :)
<michael_mbp> yeah
<Seveas> I must have given away hundreds of those cd's at the time. Did a lot of talks and release parties
<laurus> I have two partitions, one Linux, one Windows. I want to make the Windows one smaller and the Linux one bigger. What is a safe way to do this?
<Apachez> get a new drive
<sambagirl> i gave tons away too. btw i think i will give noip a shot on this domain thing on that server.
<laurus> Apachez, what?
<Apachez> well you wanted a safe way
<akik> laurus: gparted can probably do it
<Apachez> the none safe ways are to use a software that will resize your partitions and hopefully things will still work afterwards
<Apachez> you should still take backup
<laurus> Apachez, well, when I got the computer, it had Windows pre-installed. I somehow shrank that partition and made a new one.
<laurus> But I forgot how... it was years ago :(
<Seveas> laurus: make a backup of all your data, then boot a live cd with gparted
<sambagirl> seveas you know, you are one of the originals. so was Fred2.
<Apachez> which gives getting a new drive and reinstall is the fastest and safest way :)
<laurus> Seveas, okay.
<Apachez> also you get rid of old malwares who got onto your windows installation =)
<laurus> I never use Windows except maybe once per year
<laurus> Anyway
<laurus> So resizing a Windows partition with gparted doesn't mess it up?
<Seveas> shouldn't. Just don't move it, or shrink from the left (which is actually a move)
<Seveas> but, make a backup.
<OerHeks> i would do the windows partition from within windows
<Seveas> any advice received in here comes without warranty :)
<Seveas> OerHeks: I'd nuke the windows partition :-)
<laurus> I just looked at gparted and it shows /dev/sda1, sda2, and sda3 are ntfs.
<sambagirl> oh another question. can you use wubi with ubuntu 16.04 in windows 10?
<Seveas> isn't wubi deprecated/dead these days?
<laurus> Then sda4 is "extended", and seems to contain sda5 which is linux-swap, and sda6 which is ext4.
<michael_mbp> lol Seveas this is kicking my ass... doing a reboot.
<OerHeks> Seveas, i wish you could do that, from within windows.
<akik> laurus: there's tips for shrinking ntfs at http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C#gparted-advanced-partition-actions
<michael_mbp> tried new sessions
<OerHeks> wubi is dead
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<sambagirl> shoot
<laurus> akik, thanks. It's funny how they say "the commercial operating system."
<michael_mbp> yay reboot fixed it
<laurus> OerHeks, how do you resize a partition in Windows?
<Seveas> laurus: in the disk management snap-in in the administrative tools in the control panel
<laurus> Ah, okay.
<OerHeks> diskmanagment, click partition, right mouse, etc
<laurus> But, is it safe to resize a partition while that OS is running?
<Seveas> if it's not safe, it won't let you do it
<laurus> Okay.
<OerHeks> it will show the safe maximum too
<laurus> So I should do that within Windows. Then, use LiveCD for gparted and resize the Ubuntu partition.
<OerHeks> onlu linux does not like to be altered when running, you need gparted or live iso for that
<laurus> And backup first.
<michael_mbp> thanks all, that was super helpful. Especially Seveas
<Seveas> you're welcome
<Seveas> laurus: always wear protection^W^Wbackup first.
<zcob> hello, I am having trouble with my usb3 flash drive in a usb3 port. It work in the usb2 port.
<laurus> Great, thanks everyone!
<sambagirl> zcob it doesnt work properly in windows either :D
<Seveas> zcob: do other things work in the usb3 port?
<Seveas> specifically, other usb3 things
<GrnMessiah> I missed the plot . . . what problems are you having with USB3?
<zcob> no nothing works with the usb3 port,.lol. must be a driver problem
<GrnMessiah> What model of computer>
<GrnMessiah> ?
<Seveas> zcob: or a dead port :)
<GrnMessiah> Drunk typing . . .
<buslique> akik, thanks a lot
<laurus> Another totally unrelated question: what is the recommended way to rip CDs losslessly while not inserting artificial breaks between tracks?
<radu> hello
<sambagirl> is this legit? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOtMOws7GJg
<zcob> MSI, it worked with windows
<OerHeks> sambagirl, youtube is legit in some countries yes
<sambagirl> oekheks no it shows in 3 minutes how to dual boot with windows 10 and ubuntu.
<OerHeks> oh, i am not going to watch that, we have excellent wiki pages !uefi !dualboot
<GrnMessiah> Install Ubuntu second--then it automatically figures it out
<sambagirl> did you successfully do it grnmessiah?
<GrnMessiah> Several times
<GrnMessiah> That's one advantage of being professional IT support
<sambagirl> in windows 10
<sambagirl> ah ok
<sambagirl> out of curiosity do you advocate green peace grnmessiah? :D
<GrnMessiah> I'm truthfully an Anarchist, so I cannot technically advocate greenpeace
<laurus> Greenlight, what?
<sambagirl> :D
<laurus> How is an organization like Greenpeace incompatible with anarchism?
<OerHeks> lets keep this channel clear for support, thanks ( there is also #ubuntu-offtopic )
<laurus> Sorry!
<laurus> :)
<GrnMessiah> Not sure--it's an organization?
<GrnMessiah> I haven't really researched it recently, and I've burned a lot of braincells since then
<laurus> Hey, no problem
<laurus> I'm going to stop procrastinating and do this backup
<laurus> Take care all
<Dark_Blue_Bird> hello I wanted to use alt as a shortcut not mod key in i3 window manager. alt+ f5 brightness down alt+f6 brightness up but how do I specify alt key in the i3 conf? any ideas? Alt_L doesn't work nor mod4 etc
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: I don't know how this is done in i3, but I use xbindkeys for this kind of things. Allows me to have the sme shortcut leyout for different window managers.
<Dark_Blue_Bird> how to do thatm
<Dark_Blue_Bird> ?*
<aydin> hi
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: There are numerous tutorials. The 'arch' one is quit explicit...
<Dark_Blue_Bird> could u send a link?
<minimec> Dark_Blue_Bird: Sorry I forgot... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xbindkeys
<illegalprime> Hi all, I'm wondering if someone can help me find the new ubuntu phone? It is sold out in the provided link.
<OerHeks> illegalprime, ask in #ubuntu-touch, dedicated channel for phone, but i am afraid bq 4.5 and 5 are sold out
<illegalprime> OerHeks: thank you!
<OerHeks> meizu 5 too, 6 is comming iirc
<akap_>  Hello, can someone help me for programs xchar or hexchat? Is it possible when you click on a person nick copy it?
<ubuntu> Grizzly10
<Guest62459> ??
<Guest62459> what is this used for?
<minimec> Guest62459: Ubuntu community support channel.
<Guest62459> thanks
<Guest62459> I'm actually new to this and my ubuntu does not let me open files what could be causing this
<minimec> Guest62459: What kind of files?
<Guest62459> tor browser
<Guest62459> i tried to extract them but it wont open
<rajivmars> Is it possible to install ubuntu 16.04 wallpapers in kubuntu 16.04?
<minimec> Guest62459: If you are in the file manager 'right click' on the tor-browser file and go to 'properties'. There is a 'Tab' called permissions, check 'Allow executing file as program'
<Guest62459> ill do that
<minimec> rajivmars: yes.
<rajivmars> minimec: how?
<minimec> rajivmars: 'sudo apt install ubuntu-wallpapers'
<rajivmars> minimec: thankyou:)
<rajivmars> minimec: i have just installed those wallpapers.  where are these wallpapers stored?
<MonkeyDust> rajivmars  type   locate wallpaper
<minimec> rajivmars: /usr/share/backgrounds
<rajivmars> minimec: yes it is there, but how do i open these wallpapers.?
<Tex_Nick> rajivmars: Right Click on desktop and choose Change Desktop Background
<minimec> rajivmars: 'right click' and 'set as Wallpaper' (at least in unity/gnome), or open them with the according image viewer os kubuntu. There is probably an option too...
<OerHeks> they might be available after logout/login
<rajivmars> minimec: i have checked the wallpaper settings menu shows only one plasma wallpaper. it is not showing those wallpapers that i have just installed?
<eqw3rty> join #docker
<minimec> rajivmars: Ok. I see. We link the background folder to the wallpaper folder. 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/backgounds/ /usr/share/wallpapers' KDE stores the wallpapers in /ur/share/wallpapers
<illegalprime> #ubuntu-touch isn't responding, so I figured I could ask here: any word on the availability of the Meizu Pro 5 (Ubuntu version of course :) )?
<minimec> rajivmars: sudo ln -s /usr/share/backgrounds/ /usr/share/wallpapers/
<rajivmars> minimec: I have done this. but still it is not showing these wallpapers.
<illegalprime> minimec: why would you make this symlink? it will destroy all of the wallpapers that came with plasma?
<illegalprime> it might be better to do `sudo ln -s /usr/share/backgrounds/* /usr/share/wallpapers/`, I don't have KDE so I can't verify
<minimec> illegalprime: It creates a background folder in /user/share/wallpapers...
<minimec> rajivmars: Do you see the link in /usr/share/wallpapers ?
<rajivmars> minimec: No.
<illegalprime> minimec: it does not, what you want is `ln -s /usr/share/backgrounds /usr/share/wallpapers/`
<illegalprime> but who knows if KDE will look inside folders inside wallpapers?
<illegalprime> rajivmars: nevermind you're totally right, sorry :)
<rajivmars> illepalprime: np;-)
<minimec> illegalprime: Well I just looked into /usr/share/backgrounds and the wallpapers are sorted in folders. And I don't see a difference between my command and yours...
<illegalprime> minimec: you should be looking in /usr/share/wallpapers to see if there is a symlink there called `backgrounds`
<minimec> illegalprime: Well... I don't have one, because I am using gnome3 ;)
<rajivmars> minimec: i don't understand how to get those wallpapers:)
<illegalprime> minimec: sorry I thought you were the one with this folder (on KDE). I feel awkward. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQM5fU7V-MM
<minimec> illegalprime: ;) Actually I am running e17 with a gnome session, but you are right... Old habits never die. The 3rd episode is out by the way...
<illegalprime> no way!!! thank you! I will do that now
<ahrc333ff> how is season 2 so far?
<minimec> rajivmars: I guess you misstyped the command. My command will create a backgrounds folder in the wallpapers foler. The command of illegalprime will link all files of /usr/share/backgrounds to /usr/share/wallpaper.
<minimec> ahrc333ff: Well. First episode was cool. 2nd was less animated. Did not watch the 3rd until now.
<guestuser1234> How do I set FQDN?
<rajivmars> minimec: ok. then what should i do now. Have you any idea?
<ahrc333ff> minimec: gotcha. thx. hoping they start getting back into hacking a bit. but, there was a lot of deviation toward the mid/end of last seasons.
<minimec> rajivmars: I would try 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/backgrounds/ /usr/share/wallpapers/' That should do...
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how do I undelete files from a .trash-1000 folder on a USB drive?
<OneM_Industries> I have some photos in a folder that are rather important.
<rajivmars> minimec: yes!yes1. you have done:) the command "sudo ln -s /usr/share/backgrounds/ /usr/share/wallpapers/" worked. thankyou:)
<minimec> rajivmars: ;)
<rajivmars> minimec: if in the future i will install some wallpapers, then i have to do the same thing to get those.Because i have already created a background folder?
<minimec> rajivmars: Whatever is placed in /usr/share/backgrounds will also show in /usr/share/wallpapers
<rajivmars> minimec:ok.
<xn0r> what's wrong if screen immediately terminates, and only works as root?
<xn0r> on 16.04
<desha> مرحبا
<desha> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> desha  anyone what?
<desha> Speaking
<YankDownUnder> xn0r: Graphics driver, display manager - most likely.
<Tex_Nick> desha: if you have a support question ask it
<MonkeyDust> desha  simply ask your question and wait
<xn0r> YankDownUnder: no, screen is a terminal-only program, there is not even a screen on this server or any graphics card
<YankDownUnder> xn0r: I mistook your statement, sorry...yes, I know what "screen" is, in that context.
<desha> Is there any alternative to MD5 ?
<crafty1__> sha1
<MonkeyDust> desha  start from the beginning, what makes you ask that
<geirha> xn0r: what's the login shell set to? echo "$SHELL"
<xn0r> /bin/bash
<geirha> Hm. Do you have a ~/.screenrc ?
<xn0r> nope
<geirha> and ''type screen'' doesn't reveal any alias or function?
<xn0r> no, just /usr/bin/screen
<akik> xn0r: check that you own the screen socket dir in /var/run/screen/
<geirha> Hm. Try asking #screen. They might some way to get some useful error messages out of it
<xn0r> drwx------  2 myuser myuser  40 <date> S-myuser
<xn0r> and the screen directory itself: drwxrwsr-x  4 root utmp  80 Jul 23 20:27 .
<akik> xn0r: is the exit value something other than 0? echo $?
<xn0r> akik: it's zero
<xn0r> quite puzzling
<akik> xn0r: and screen -ls doesn't list the session?
<ahrc333ff> xn0r: seems like a permission issue
<geirha> You'd think screen would output a permission denied issue if that was the case
<geirha> s/issue/error/
<ahrc333ff> geirha: perhaps, but if it's working as root then the application itself is fine.
<ahrc333ff> for kicks, i'd at least try ls -l /usr/bin/screen
<xn0r> there is no session
<xn0r> No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-myuser
<xn0r> the directory in /var/run/screen is empty
<xn0r> -rwxr-sr-x 1 root utmp 434216 Feb  7 11:11 /usr/bin/screen
<akik> xn0r: what happens if you run "screen top"
<geirha> xn0r: Does  screen /bin/sh  work?
<ahrc333ff> xn0r: permissions look correct.
<xn0r> same, immediately terminates: cleared screen and "[screen is terminating]"
<xn0r> that's all I get
<akik> xn0r: has it ever worked? :)
<ahrc333ff> sounds like it's exiting cleanly. returns 0 and displays standard exit text....
<xn0r> on this system? no, first time I've tried, but on many others .. yes
<ahrc333ff> still seems like a perms issue to me. but the permission just isn't on the binary itself
<ahrc333ff> anything useful in strace?
<akik> beats me
<akik> xn0r: "dpkg -V screen" ?
<xn0r> could there be something wrong with the pts?
<xn0r> akik: no output, 0 exit
<xn0r> dpkg -l: ii screen 4.3.1-2build1 amd64
<EriC^^> xn0r: does it happen from a fresh terminal/
<xn0r> I only have remote access over ssh, but relogging doesn't help, I've tried
<geirha> does  screen -m -d   to start it detached, work?
<xn0r> no, well nothing is running afterwards
<geirha> right, so screen -ls is still empty
<geirha> then I don't think the problem is with the pty
<xn0r> yes still no sockets
<akik> xn0r: maybe something in the global screenrc which kills it?
<fiatjaf_> I've installed ubuntu-server 16.04, then i3 and I'm using to run GUI applications in my desktop. most things are fine, but sometimes a gtk app will crash saying "Gtk-WARNING **: Could not find the icon 'drive-removable-media'. The 'hicolor' theme was not found either, perhaps you need to install it."
<akik> it sounds like a permission issue because it works for the root user
<fiatjaf_> I have this hicolor-icon-theme installed, there are a lot of other icon themes under /usr/share/icons
<ahrc333ff> akik: agree, but could be a painful process looking at al the libs, files, etc. and their perms just to confirm o_0
<xn0r> can someone do a ls -l /dev|grep pts; ls -l /dev/pts/ ?
<fiatjaf_> the last one to fail was linthesia
<xn0r> akik: no I've tried purging the package before and reinstalling
<EriC^^> xn0r: try ls -ld /var/run/screen
<EriC^^> drwxrwxr-x 3 root utmp
<xn0r> yes
<xn0r> I've done that before, posted a couple minutes ago
<EriC^^> that was for screen
<akik> xn0r: i meant a device file permission issue
<EriC^^> xn0r: you posted it earlier?
<EriC^^> drwxrwsr-x  4 root utmp ?
<EriC^^> that's odd cause mine isn't guid
<EriC^^> lower case s means it's not +x for group
<xn0r> the binary is
<EriC^^> xn0r: try ls -ld /var/run/screen
<xn0r> but maybe setguid doesn't work on my system?
<geirha> no, lowercase s is x + setgid.
<EriC^^> geirha: ah
<geirha> uppercase S means x is missing
<xn0r> I have posted this before, matches what others have
<EriC^^> maybe it still affects stuff though?
<EriC^^> xn0r: i dont have +s
<EriC^^> and i've never touched that dir iirc
<EriC^^> somebody else try ls -ld /var/run/screen too to confirm
<geirha> /usr/bin/screen has the s
<xn0r> me neither, I've deleted and freshly installed the package, that's the stock permissions
<akik> drwxrwxr-x 3 root utmp 60 Jul 15 20:04 /var/run/screen/
<EriC^^> xn0r: which ubuntu are you using?
<fiatjaf_> oh, it runs with sudo
<xn0r> 16.04
<EriC^^> thanks akik
<EriC^^> xn0r: same here, try sudo chmod 775 /var/run/screen
<xn0r> it is 775
<xn0r> I think setguid is broken on my system
<EriC^^> xn0r: try sudo chmod 0775 /var/run/screen
<EriC^^> also confirm what's inside with ls -l /var/run/screen
<EriC^^> should be 700 for the user and his group
<xn0r> it is, we've checked the file permissions
<EriC^^> ah i see
<ahrc333ff> i'm wondering ofthe perms issue is with one of the many libs or something that loads when execve calls screen
<ahrc333ff> strace screen might show some sort of error
<ahrc333ff> will take some digging through though
<xn0r> the last lines are: exit_group(1) = ?, +++ exited with 1 +++
<pezdispenser> I'm trying to format my HDD, using ubuntu live usb using gparted,  it keeps saying " the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but linux says it is 512 bytes,  "   how Can I fix this , I need to format it to fat 32
<ahrc333ff> xn0r: the problems probably wouldn't be in the exit lines, unfortunately.
<xn0r> with strace the exit code changes to 1, without it's still 0
<ahrc333ff> interesting. it should exit 0
<ahrc333ff> perhaps there is a lib in there that has bad perms
<ahrc333ff> scroll through and look at errors. access denied types
<EriC^^> xn0r: try mkdir ~/.screen; SCREENDIR=$HOME/.screen
<EriC^^> it's a workaround apparently
<pezdispenser> I can install ubuntu on it fresh easy , just cannot seem to format it to prep for a windows install
<Nooby_One> hello
<MonkeyDust> pezdispenser  iirc, the windows installer asks to format it, too
<EriC^^> xn0r: try mount | grep pts
<pezdispenser> MonkeyDust:   yes i've seen that before but it keeps going to some grub recovery menu or something it seems, so I figured I'd just prep the HDD beforehand to get rid of this, but to no avail
<ahrc333ff> if you want to post output from strace, you can strace screen > dump && cat dump | nc termbin.com 999
<ahrc333ff> 9
<ahrc333ff> 9999*
<GrnMessiah> I don't remember disk partitioning in Ubuntu, does it use something similar to CFdisk?
<xn0r> ahrc333ff: can you try and see if in your strace output you also get getuid() = <your user id>, same for getgid(), geteuid(), getegid() ?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello
<ahrc333ff> xn0r: im running kali as root in VM, so it's root by default
<ahrc333ff> but, i'll look
<GrnMessiah> Are you suicidal, ahrc333ff?
<GrnMessiah> Kali has a weak defence, but a good offence.
<pezdispenser> running the windows 10 disk just brings up " operating system not found ; /
<ahrc333ff> GrnMessiah: lol. running inside osx with a host-only connection
<xn0r> then can someone else run this please?  strace screen -m -d 2>&1|grep get
<GrnMessiah> Ah . . .
<ahrc333ff> getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=4*1024}) = 0
<ahrc333ff> getuid()                                = 0
<ahrc333ff> getgid()                                = 0
<ahrc333ff> geteuid()                               = 0
<ahrc333ff> getegid()                               = 43
<ahrc333ff> in caseit helps.
<MonkeyDust> ahrc333ff  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/20665622/
<turbo64> whats the difference between using aptitude and apt-get
<monk_> jh
<minimec> pezdispenser: It has to do with the harddrive. Newer harddrives have secot rsizes of 4k (4096 bytes) and emulates 8*512 bytes. So at my knowledge gparted per default aligns to 1MB (1.048.576 bytes == 32 sectors * 64 heads * 512 bytes) Newer windows system should do that too.
<akik> xn0r: http://pastebin.com/raw/PXRaXGBA
<akik> 1000 is my user uid
<xn0r> akik: ok, then I will have to post my strace
<akik> also gid
<Nooby_One_Nooby> I know this is not the proper channel, but i'm having problems with xchat, i can't register and/or send messages in many rooms, #freenode included
<GrnMessiah> Gettest thou an error?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> "cannot send to channel"
<GrnMessiah> You said that you can't register your nick, right?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> my nick was registered, but it seems i lost it :s it was nooby_one
<Nooby_One_Nooby> how can one loose his nick?
<OerHeks> wait in freenode 'till you get voice, Nooby_One_Nooby
<GrnMessiah> Nickserv won't let you join other rooms, because you have not completed registration--
<GrnMessiah> Thus saith nickserv
<GrnMessiah> perhaps I should have said chanserv at the beginning
<ahrc333ff> Go to email and copy/paste registration command from email.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> oerheks: is it normal to be waiting over 30 minutes?
<OerHeks> accounts older than 6 months can disappear
<GrnMessiah> Yea, Verily behold ahrc333ff knows his shit.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> it has not been 6 months since entering xchat
<ahrc333ff> #Google
<OerHeks> Nooby_One_Nooby, we cannot help you with that anyway, so it is up to you to wait or not
<Nooby_One_Nooby> ok, i'll try new name then
<Nooby_One_Nooby> anyway, sorry to bother the ubuntu channel with this
<OerHeks> np
<xn0r> strace messes up screen, in strace it says in the end that Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777.
<xn0r> if I give it o+w it says, Directory ... must have mode 775.
<xn0r> what a farce
<ahrc333ff> well, at least that still points toward perms issue somewhere. lol
<ahrc333ff> if you exit screen strace should just finish
<akik> xn0r: did you install that box yourself?
<ahrc333ff> and since it exits automatically
<xn0r> with strace the exit code is also different, so strace messes something up
<ahrc333ff> strace shouldn't mess anything up o_0 when i run it i get teturn status of 0
<ahrc333ff> for me /var/run/screen is 755 and /var/run/screen/S-root is 700
<skinux> Is there a special way I need to "burn" latest 386 image to USB in order to get it to boot and install?
<akik> skinux: just write it to your usb stick with dd
<xn0r> it definitely messes with the setguid
<akik> skinux: umount the stick first
<skinux> I don't know how to use dd
<akik> skinux: "sudo dd if=isofile.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1024k" make sure /dev/sdX is your usb stick or bad things happen
<skinux> How do I make sure it's my USB?
<skinux> fdisk?
<akik> skinux: sudo parted -l maybe
<ahrc333ff> xn0r: time for tmux ^_^ lol
<minimec> plug the stick and run 'dmesg' in a terminal.
<akik> ahrc333ff: i was waiting for that comment and yes there's something wrong with xn0r's installation
<ahrc333ff> akik: haha. agree
<akik> xn0r: did you try creating a new user and test with that?
<xn0r> well I've switched to the new user with su - testuser, now I get Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<xn0r> can someone run mount|grep pts please?
<akik> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)
<akik> xn0r: when you use su to change user, the tty stays the same
<xn0r> thanks for your help so far, but I need some sleep, bbl
<Ubuntu_Fail> Hello! Is anyone familiar with getting nvidia drivers to work? I've been struggling for months...
<wad> I upgraded a machine from 14.04 to 16.04, but it seems to have deleted "/var/share". I'm very sad... I had a bunch of files in there. :( Was I dumb to put them there?
<YankDownUnder> wad: Yeah...not really a great choice of location...but now you know...hmm...pick a better place next time...possibly something in your "home" directory instead?
<wad> That was where I had a bunch of files for people on the network to find over samba.
<wad> Now a bunch of family photos are permanently lost. And I am sad.
<wad> Where should I put files that samba can share?
<wad> They don't go under my home directory.
<YankDownUnder> wad: You could always create a "share" in the /home directory - either which, have you tried to look into some of the applications  and utilities for "undeleting" files on the linux file systems? That might be worth a go, eh...?
<wad> When I did the in-place upgrade, it complained about some boot stuff. So at that point, I made a backup of the drive, then wiped the original and reinstalled fresh. But when I'm moving stuff from my backup, /var/share doesn't exist anymore. Obviously, I should have backed it up BEFORE doing the in-place upgrade.
<YankDownUnder> wad: Something to read, my friend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
#ubuntu 2016-07-24
<Ubuntu_Fail> Is there a forum that can help with graphics/nvidia issues?
<wad> Thanks. But I think the data is just lost. I've reformatted the partition, installed a new OS on it, and copied over a bunch of files. :(
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: I do have just a bit of skill in that respect . 1st is to clean up and then see what is intalled . what now returns ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' ?
<Bashing-om> installed*
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: I have installed a variety of drivers - 362, 361, 267
<Ubuntu_Fail> *367
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: Its an ALienware 13 R2 with a GeForce GTX 965M
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: I actually get a kernel oops if I boot with nvidia 367 - I have a bunch of logs saved if you want
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: K. but I want to know that an install from Nvidia is not a factor in this . show me - sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" - . Then we see what we have to work with .
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: See above - I just get /run/user/1000/gvfs permission denied.  I have never installed the nvidia raw drivers - only regular ubuntu and graphics-ppa (both fail)
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: Ouch .. did not sudo ? any way as you know you have not made an OEM install attempt . next is to see that the system ses the hardware . Pastebin ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' .
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 07) 	DeviceName:  Onboard IGD 	Subsystem: Dell Skylake Integrated Graphics -- 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206M [GeForce GTX 965M] (rev ff) 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_361
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: K Hybrid graphics .. we will need a means to control the different graphics sets . .. That be nvidia-prime by recomendation .
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: yes - I'm using the intel graphics right now off the standard nvidia package (looks like 361)
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: ^^ Nvidia does recommend the 367 vrsion driver for that card : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105343/en-us . Only available in release 16.04 .
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: i get a kernel oops/panic when I boot with 367
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: I have a syslog file of that - do you want me to post it somewhere?
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: K .. lets see where you are getting the driver . Our trusted PPA : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa. And also sky Lake may still require - i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 - as a boot option .
<psyguy2> sup guys, anyone care to help me make a grub iso in 16.04?
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: d oyou want me to reinstall 367 from graphics-ppa? Do I need to modify grub somewhere for that boot option?
<psyguy2> the website says there should be a i386-pc dir but i have x86_64-efi instead
<EriC^^> psyguy2: grub iso?
<psyguy2> this is what im trying to do (on step 2): http://lifehacker.com/how-to-dual-boot-and-virtualize-the-same-partition-on-y-493223329
<EriC^^> well that's interesting
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: Seems there is support in 16.04 for sky lake with the "i965-va-driver". Bear in mind if Intell is not happy, because Nvidia passes through it - then Nvidia is not happy . see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328993 . And we work at cleaning things up and see what we can do to install the proper drivers . Now that is what I think.
<EriC^^> psyguy2: are you using uefi?
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: "i965-va-driver is already the newest version (1.7.0-1)."
<psyguy2> its a brand new laptop so i assume i have uefi... but the bios looks very old school
<psyguy2> so i am not sure really
<EriC^^> psyguy2: so the install is going to be in uefi mode
<EriC^^> are you in linux now?
<psyguy2> yea
<EriC^^> type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> so you're going to need to make the vm a uefi vm for linux to boot
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: Now that is a great thing // so we mess with the Nvidia driver install . what PPA for the Nvidia driver are you using ?
<EriC^^> honestly it's a headache imho
<psyguy2> ok, well ive got nothing to lose
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: I think I'm currently back on the mainstream - I've tried a multitude of graphics-ppa drivers, but I think currently I was troubleshootign with regular ones...
<psyguy2> ls /sys/firmware/efi
<psyguy2> config_table  efivars  esrt  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: This one : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<EriC^^> yeah it's uefi mode psyguy2
<psyguy2> ok, so how do i make this grub iso in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> psyguy2: is your vm in uefi mode
<EriC^^> psyguy2: i dont know if you even can
<psyguy2> i dont really have a vm yet
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: 367?
<EriC^^> try replacing x86_64
<EriC^^> i doubt it'll work though
<psyguy2> replacing where?
<EriC^^> in /usr/lib/...
<psyguy2> hmm i can possibly ommit the grub iso and boot straight off the main grub
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: Yeah directly we will .. 1st is to insure we are clean prior to the install . What returns ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<EriC^^> psyguy2: well you'd need to point the vm's uefi to the grub efi file to boot it
<EriC^^> using efibootmgr
<psyguy2> ok, i dont understand much of this stuff, but i did a similar thing on my desktop pc with 14.04
<EriC^^> also the efi partition would be mounted in the vm, it possibly might be mounted in windows if it's doing an update or something and could get corrupted, but i guess the vm would always shut off before windows ever mounts it i guess
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: ii  bbswitch-dkms                               0.8-3ubuntu1                                                amd64        Interface for toggling the power on NVIDIA Optimus video cards ii  libcuda1-361                                361.42-0ubuntu2
<psyguy2> hmm maybe this is a project for another day
<YankDownUnder> psyguy2: The world is not ending on Wednesday at 10:14am, therefore, there is time... :)
<crafty1__> psyguy2: Whats the issue here Ubuntu wont boot?
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: nvidia 361, opencl-cid-361, prime, settings
<psyguy2> im trying to make a VM in windows to boot off an ubuntu partition on the same hdd
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: as well as bbswitch-dkms, libcuda1-361
<EriC^^> psyguy2: if you dont mind the efi partition thing which is pretty unlikely, then just create a uefi vm and use a linux live iso in it to change the efibootmgr to point to /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> you'd need this command sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p X -d /dev/sdY
<EriC^^> where X is efi partition and Y is the disk
<EriC^^> like -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<stephenmac7> Hey, I'm having issues with my battery life. I'm on a window computer and on windows it can last about 6 hours but on linux, it's about 50 min
<psyguy2> ok cool, ill give that a bash
<psyguy2> thanks
<stephenmac7> Powertop reports about 1100 wakups/second when I'm not using the touchpad and 1600 when I am.
<EriC^^> psyguy2: no problem
<psyguy2> btw any idea what performance will be like running it in a VM?
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: K .. so long as BumbleBee is not in this equation . what PPA are you using now for the 367 version install ?
<stephenmac7> My reported discharge rate is 40 W
<EriC^^> psyguy2: slower i guess, it's bareable if you're not doing anything that needs gpu or lots of cpu
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: Right now the regular one - not graphics ppa (I've tried both)
<psyguy2> hmm ok
<gamo> Updated to 16.04.1, NO MOUSE. What can I do?
<psyguy2> cheers
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: What I propose, is purge what is now for Nvidia, install the 367 driver from out PPA .. and then look at X's log file .
<Bashing-om> out/our*
<guest1_> I need some assitance accessing my server outside of my LAN
<guest1_> I just installed the latest Ubuntu Server OS 16. I can SSH into it fine if Im on the network its running on, whats the best option for accessing out of network range?
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: I'm on a second computer so I can reboot the other one
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: K .. we will work through this .. see what we can come up with .
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: purged nvidia, installed graphics ppa, and now installing nvidia-367...
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: (rebooted after purge)
<esd_droid>  https://www.dropbox.com/s/ryori8tymdrb32n/20160723_064459.jpg?dl=0   i have this
<esd_droid> how can i properly manage my used memory? im using ubuntu 15.1
<esd_droid> firefox eats mem
<esd_droid> and i have 2g ram odroid ux4
<esd_droid> something lite version?
<esd_droid> or a higher version kernel?
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: ok, I'm logged back in - and I get the usual issue: my desktop icons are way too big (usually logging out and back in fixes that), and videos/3d graphics are super choppy
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' . Let's see what tale is told .
<Marco^> can somebody help me get a broadcom bluetooth adapter to work? the adapter is detected but i can't activate bluetooth in the settings (it says bluetooth is deactivated); more info https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2331488
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: Ya know, that "chip" is built-in on some laptops...a question I would have is have you powered off the machine and booted into Ubuntu with the device connected...?
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0x85 in position 9870: invalid start byte
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: looks like pastebinit has a bug... do you want me to post it somewhere else?
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20680703/
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, yes i tried that, didn't help
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: Hummm suspicious .. but we can try ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: Because it's actually a "certified" device...
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: In a terminal, have you tried "sudo modprobe bluetooth" ?
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, just tried it, the system settings still say bluetooth is deactivated
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: How about: sudo modprobe bluetooth && sudo service bluetoothd restart
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, no change
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: Soi far in the file not good " 4.727] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.n " what display is this ? external ? and if external, what type of cable is this ?
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: How about trying: sudo modprobe btusb && sudo service bluetoothd restart
<testerlird483> ok
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, still no change
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: Another to try: sudo modprobe btbcm && sudo service bluetoothd restart
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/240l
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: It's an external display (over USB-C) but I disconnect and use laptop screen t osimplify if you want
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, no change but running the second command alone returns "Failed to restart bluetoothd.service: Unit bluetoothd.service not found."
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: Sorry -> "sudo systemctl start bluetoothd
<jerichowasahoax> How do I tell timedatectl to sync with the NTP server right this very instant?
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, similar error http://paste.ubuntu.com/20682228/
<jerichowasahoax> I'm on a server installation of Ubuntu by the way, so no X11 panels to use
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: Er...what about just using "bluetooth" as the service name?
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: Like: sudo systemctl start bluetooth
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, no error but also no change
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: I do not understand all I see in the system attempting to come up with a valod disp;y . trys EDID vendor "SHP", prod id 5153 , and then EDID vendor "SPT", prod id 4961 ; I assume the external . and that the ;aptop screen is DFP-0: ?? .. just do not know what is going on here " DFP-0: disconnected " as the system probes over and over and over for a display - looks like .
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: Right oh...I'm out of ideas...sorry, bro...however, it's worth continuiing the search for an answer...as stated, that chipset is part of the certified hardware for Ubuntu...and I'm fairly certain you're not the only person on the planet with this issue, hmm...
<wyseguy> i just switched to android, is there a way i can text message on linux with the android phone like i use to with imessage on the iphone?
<crafty1__> jerichowasahoax: sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov
<Marco^> YankDownUnder, still, thank you for your help :)
<jerichowasahoax> crafty1: I keep reading that ntpdate is old and timedatectl replaces it. Am I misunderstanding something?
<YankDownUnder> Marco^: You're more than welcome, bro...hope your journey is well.
<crafty1__> jerichowasahoax: If Im not mistaken that command is for Red Hat
<crafty1__> I could be wrong
<Ubuntu_Fail> Bashing-om: I use 'Talos Principle' (a game) to test frame rate: I get 10 fps at low res. When I first installed ubuntu and tried old nvidia drivers (I would isntall 361, then 352 on top of them) I was gettign 60fps at UHD resolution - but now that technique (and nvidia 367) are giving me 10 fps...
<jerichowasahoax> crafty1__: it keeps showing up on Ubuntu-labelled documentation. Maybe it's a general systemd command
<crafty1__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<crafty1__> Literally everything you need in there
<jerichowasahoax> crafty1__: that article has a "needs updating" banner on it too
<jerichowasahoax> crafty1__: Nobody's come and actually objected to ntpdate yet, so I'm assuming it's still safe for one-off syncs, I'm just discussing generalities here
<crafty1__> OK
<crafty1__> If have no idea if the command is deprecated
<Ubuntu_fail2> lk
 * YankDownUnder thinks that *all* time is deprecated...
<jerichowasahoax> crafty1__: I'll keep an ear out for it
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_Fail: The driver looks to have built. However, will not hurt to look at a couple other files and see if there are hints to any problems; ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<crafty1__> Whats interesting to me is that the article does not list if anyone plans to update it
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: what was that terminal 9999 command?
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: <command> | nc termbin.com 9999 .
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/drib
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Reading .
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: I noticed I can get some unstable behavior when I log out and back in - it puts me on a high-res login screen, and seconds later it reboots X under low res (so I get a seg fault, but only on Xorg.0.log.old); see   http://termbin.com/fo7d
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: It lets me log in, but under this low-res mode (the icons are big, but nvidia-config and the settings-> displays still think it is at the native 3200x1800 resolution
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: All fat dumb and happy per that output " No need to modify xorg.conf. Path: /etc/X11/xorg.conf " Let's take a look at it amyway . ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . Just in case ! // reading the new one .
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/w0kl  (note that there is an xorg.conf.MMDDYYYY for basically every day... don't know if that's a symptom)
<effectnet> how do i change my password for an email account in thunderbird?
<YankDownUnder> effectnet: Is it a local email account, or something like Gmail/Hotmail/etc etc etc?
<effectnet> gmail
<effectnet> i went into edit->preferences->security->passwords and deleted it.  i thought it would prompt me, but it won't.
<YankDownUnder> effectnet: Firstly, change it on Gmail's web interface...then you do: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_and_changing_email_passwords
<effectnet> the password has been changed in gmail, yes.  just trying to change it in thunderbird now.
<effectnet> ok i will look thanks.
<YankDownUnder> effectnet: Coolbeans
<effectnet> ok did it.  hey thanks.  it was asking me for google permissions in another chromium window that i did not see. heh.
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Yuk .. this may be well beyond my skill level " 2591.603] (EE) 5: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so " amd NO you should not have that many old config files . 1 for Nvidia, and 1 for Intel !
<effectnet> does thunderbird save any drafts that did NOT get saved to the email account?
<effectnet> like seperate...
<effectnet> meh doesn't matter.
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Ouch ! reading and considering what Arch has to say : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Skylake_support . Make some edits to the config file ???
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: what
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: is weird is that when I first built the system it was working well - I tried a whole bunch of things and what did it was
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: apt-get install (graphics ppa): nvidia-364; then reboot and without removing the old one install nvidia-352 nvidia-settings
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: that used to work excellent, but it no longer works, for some reason. do you know if it's possible to go back and load the old versions? (this was in may 2016)
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: I got to go tend to my dogs .. be back soonest .
<sruli> i think i might have forgotten my luks pass, haven’t rebooted the machine in 2.5 years (anyone on windows can say same?) to add a new key to luks is it just as simple as "cryptsetup luksAddKey --key-slot 1 /dev/sdXY" ?
<nunuser> fjvnfjnejnejneongoenernejne
<nunuser> kjenjerjnree
<Guest55> .
<nunuser> regegg
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: I pulled up the old apt-get logs for what used to work and what doesn't work. Not sure if that is helpful, but maybe it's a clue:   http://termbin.com/pa6t
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: I an back ,, let me have a bit to catch uo .
<Ryan500> can clam antivirus be setup to scan active files like traditional antivirus engines do?
<Ryan500> in ubuntu
<sruli> i think i might have forgotten my luks pass, haven’t rebooted the machine in 2.5 years (anyone on windows can say same?) to add a new key to luks is it just as simple as "cryptsetup luksAddKey --key-slot 1 /dev/sdXY" ?
<Ryan500> i see there is a #clamav room maybe i will ask there lol
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Ouch Where it went south ? : Start-Date: 2016-07-11  21:29:19 >> all those libs additionally installed, and this " libc6-i386:amd64 " scares the waddeling pee out of me .
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: yes, although  I was also doing the regular system updates in between - but those old nvdia-installs worked, and the new ones dont.
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: No idea .. we can remove all the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf files .. and generate a new one .. see if that makes a difference, Might be a good idea to see what is installed at this time ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' See that the support packages are installed and that there is no conflict .
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/mqpw
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Looks kosher to me .. I see no fault . Generate a new config file and see how nvidia-prime performs ?
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: ok....how?
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf* ; sudo nvidia-xconfig ' to generate a new config file . Reboot to see the effect  and we see if this new one differs.
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: no better - but I do get a pop up "ubuntu experienced an internal error" apport thing
<sruli> i think i might have forgotten my luks pass, to add a new key to luks is it just as simple as "cryptsetup luksAddKey --key-slot 1 /dev/sdXY" ?
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: xorg crashed with SIGABRT
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Yuk .. what does the display log relate ' cat .xsession-errors ' ?
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/745e
<rypervenche> sruli: No. You have to know the old password in order to be able to do anything to it.
<Bashing-om> !info libc
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in xenial
<sponix> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in xenial
<sponix> Fail :(
<sruli> rypervenche: how do i test if i know the old password (obviously without trying to reboot!)
<rypervenche> sruli: Is this your / device?
<sruli> no
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: !info libc : event not found
<rypervenche> sruli: So just try to open in or open it as you have been and keep trying passwords.
<sruli> rypervenche: it is open now
<rypervenche> sruli: If it is open, then you know your password.
<sruli> rypervenche: its been open for past 2.5 years!
<rypervenche> sruli: Oh....then yes, you can just add a new key or replace the old one. Sorry.
<sruli> rypervenche: so to add new one is just simple case of "cryptsetup luksAddKey --key-slot 1 /dev/sdXY" ?
<rypervenche> sruli: Should be something like that. Give it a shot.
<sruli> rypervenche: do i need to copy the key from luksDump or something?
<sruli> rypervenche: other question is what would be the command to change passphrase? i guess that should ask for current one, and i will know if i have the correct one or not...
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Over my skill set . I to am in a learning mode .
<rypervenche> sruli: luksChangeKey to change it.
<rypervenche> sruli: Just: cryptsetup luksChangeKey /dev/sdXY
<sruli> rypervenche: i tried that all i got was "Enter passphrase to be changed:" i put in the old passphrase and it returned to user@user:~$
<sruli>  rypervenche: does that mean it changed it to that or it failed?
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: is it posdible to us apt-get to spcifically isntall the old version (that worked!)?
<rypervenche> sruli: Oh, reading through the man page, you do have to know the old pass phrase.
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: You mean install the 352 version driver ? Sure !
<rypervenche> sruli: I would recommend moving the data off of it then, then creating a new LUKS container on it and them moving it back, if you can.
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: but the 352 with the version from May, not the current 352 (see that earlier apt-get install log)
<sruli> rypervenche: so if all i got was "Enter passphrase to be changed:" i put in the old passphrase and it returned to user@user:~$... what would that mean?
<sruli> does that mean old passphrase failed?
<rypervenche> sruli: Let me try on mine.
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Well .. that may not be possible ... what is in the repository is what we have to work with .,
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: the other thing I had dug up was whether the DKMS/loading kernel headers is broken - I saw some stuff that said virtualbox can mess up 'DKMS' (I didn't quite get it, but maybe it can give you a clue?)
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: I do know a bit about DKMS. but nothing about VM operations .
<Lexiqq> \list
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: ' dkms status ' might set your mind at ease in this respect .
<sruli> rypervenche: any luck?
<Guest59337> What's the usual protocol for when a replacing the Nvidia drivers with Intel iGPU drivers? My gpu died and need to fallback.
<cfhowlett> Guest59337, purge the nvidia and reinstall the intel drivers should do it
<Guest59337> I've removed the card, purged Nvidia drivers and used the intel installer. But the graphics seem really slow for me. I think I may have forgot something.
<cfhowlett> followed by a reboot perhaps
<rypervenche> sruli: It should say: "Enter any existing passphrase:" and if it fails, "No key available with this passphrase."
<Guest59337> I'll give it another go. I'll uninstall the intel drivers then.
<rypervenche> sruli: If it works, it should ask you to type in the new passphrase after you type in the first.
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: doesn't say anything about nvidia - should it?
<sruli> rypervenche: all it asked me was "Enter passphrase to be changed:"
<krist64> hello my friends
<sruli> rypervenche: might that have been refering to the slot number?
<cfhowlett> sruli, "passphrase to be changed" means the existing passphrase
<verdammte> Sprichst du Deutsch?
<krist64> good morning
<verdammte> Ich werde auf die Juden furzen
<cfhowlett> !de | verdammte
<ubottu> verdammte: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<verdammte> bitte
<sruli> cfhowlett: i put in what i think is the existing passphrase and it just retuned to the command line... what does that mean?
<rypervenche> sruli: Yeah, you can try to guess your existing passphrase, but without it you can't add or change keys.
<rypervenche> sruli: What OS and version is it?
<verdammte> Ich werde auf die Juden furzen
<sruli> rypervenche: ubuntu 14.04.1 server
<verdammte> I speak english too
<cfhowlett> sruli, I don't use the encrypt enough to guess but I suspect you entered the wrong phrase.  see if there's a verbose option to your command
<rypervenche> sruli: /sbin/cryptsetup --version
<cfhowlett> verdammte, please do so in this channel
<sruli> cryptsetup 1.6.1
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/f0mz
<verdammte> cfhowlett: Are you discriminating me for being foreigner?
<verdammte> or for being a nazi?
<cfhowlett> verdammte, 1. don't be daft
<verdammte> or for saying i would fart on the jew?
<rypervenche> sruli: Yeah, it would have asked you for the passphrase you want to input. You will know if you get it right.
<verdammte> I is not daft
<cfhowlett> verdammte, enough.  follow the guidelines and take your racist bs elsewhere
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: look'n .
<sruli> rypervenche: so if it did not return anything after entering the passphrase that would mean i entered the wrong passphrase, right?
<krist64> good morning
<A124> Why noone updates par2cmdline for 14.04? it's ages old.
<cfhowlett> krist64, you've greeted the channel 3 times.  suggest you move on to actually asking your support question
<Bashing-om> !info virtualbox-guest
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-guest does not exist in xenial
<A124> I wonder how that process even works. But ... fking sht have to compile stuff myself.
<cfhowlett> A124, false.  14.04 is now at 14.04.4 - plenty of updates.
<A124> How does one get the ubuntu version?
<rypervenche> sruli: It should tell you it failed, but maybe that version of it doesn't. I can check on a 14.04 instance if you like. But I would say it is not right.
<A124> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS"
<A124> cfhowlett well that plenty still means there are packages years and years old.
<Bashing-om> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 14198 kB, installed size 62487 kB
<cfhowlett> A124, so upgrade to 16.04
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om" event not found
<cfhowlett> !latest | A124
<ubottu> A124: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<alexw> cat /etc/issues
<A124> cfhowlett  unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit
<rypervenche> sruli: Just checked it. It gives output regardless if you get it right or not.
<cfhowlett> A124, sounds like you have a need to chat.  please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<A124> cfhowlett Not much. How can one request package update?
<rypervenche> sruli: "Enter passphrase to be changed:" then "Enter new passphrase:" if correct. Otherwise it says "No key available with this passphrase."
<sruli> rypervenche: i will try again
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: ?
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Take with a grain of salt .. but is not " virtualbox, 5.0.18, " incompatible with xenial install ??
<A124> Whatever
<Ubuntu_fail2> Bashing-om: no clue - is it possible to disable it (blacklist?) without unistalling? I don't want ot redo everything for virtualbox (use it for work)
<sruli> rypervenche: now i get "No key available with this pass-phrase." can i add a key using luksAddKey --slot 1 ?
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu_fail2: Got me .. I have yet to have any experience with VMs .. can you not update the virtualbox install to what is current ???
<rypervenche> sruli: No. You still need to know one of the keys of the LUKS container. Keep guessing, or starting moving the data off of it.
<krist64> hello
<sruli> rypervenche: i have abackup of all the data, it will waste a week trying to setup the server again ... i want to avoid that
<cfhowlett> krist64, ask your ubuntu question
<rypervenche> sruli: Then keep guessing. And you don't have to set up the server again, just resync the data over after you recreate a new LUKS encrypted container.
<krist64> cfhowlett: LAMP 16.04 it secure online?
<cfhowlett> krist64, unclear what you're asking but #ubuntu-server would know more than I do
<sruli> rypervenche: what do u think of this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/161915/change-password-on-a-luks-filesystem-without-knowing-the-password ?
<krist64> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<rypervenche> sruli: Interesting. Let me try it on my VM.
<sruli> thanks
<weng> IRC is not active
<bazhang> weng this is ubuntu support, try a chat channel
<cfhowlett> weng, no magicians here to read your mind.  ask your ubuntu questions for answers.
<rypervenche> sruli: Very cool. That worked.
<sruli> rypervenche: you entered the command exactly like the answer there?
<rypervenche> sruli: Yes, but I changed the two variables to what I have.
<sruli> rypervenche: it adds it to slot 1?
<rypervenche> sruli: Yep. (not slot 0, than you are currently using_
<sruli> rypervenche: sudo or root?
<sruli> rypervenche: fingers crossed, will try now
<rypervenche> sruli: Yes. It has to be done as root or with sudo.
<rypervenche> sruli: Let me know if you need help with the variables.
<sruli> rypervenche: did not work with sudo, worked with root
<rypervenche> Nice
<sruli>  rypervenche: i guess to use with sudo need some more 'sudo's' in the command, couldnt figure out where so went with su
<rypervenche> sruli: Well you taught me something new today :) And yeah, I personally don't use for running root commands.
<rypervenche> sudo*
<sruli> rypervenche: i dont remember the last time i used su on ubuntu.. on centos all the time ...
<sruli> rypervenche: how do i test if this new passphrase works?
<rypervenche> sruli: Try to change the key slot 0
<sruli> rypervenche: with new passphrase of slot 1? what command should i use?
<rypervenche> sruli: cryptsetup luksChangeKey /dev/sdXY --key-slot 0
<rypervenche> sruli: Yep
<sruli> rypervenche: same as original result.. i enter old passphrase and it returns to command line
<rypervenche> sruli: old passphrase or the one you just set?
<sruli> the one i just set
<sruli> rypervenche: it doesnt ask for new passphrase
<rypervenche> sruli: Maybe try adding a new one to slot 2 then?
<sruli> rypervenche: smar ;-)
<sruli> rypervenche: \\ smart  ;-)
<rypervenche> sruli: After doing what that page said, I tested both keys and they both worked for me.
<sruli> rypervenche: that worked, many thanks for your help
<sruli> rypervenche: that link will go into my bookmarks!
<cfhowlett> rypervenche, nicely done!
<rypervenche> sruli: Congrats. I'll keep that little piece of info in my head^^
<sruli> rypervenche: it also reinforces, decrypted = very little security... if i want to take ur latptop all i need is to distract you 20 seconds and add a key (given i will need to know the user pass for sudo)
<sruli> moving on to my next issue of my disastrous weekend ...
<sruli> i am using phpvirtualbox and trying to start a VM from webadmin its gets stuck at "20% starting virtual machine" (tried with 4 VM's) i cant stop/halt it or anything, VBoxManage doesnt seem to see any registered VM's (i have 3 running which i can connect to) what can i do?
<cfhowlett> !webadmin | sruli
<OerHeks> sruli, you mean webmin .. well, webmin is not recommended at all, warned against. so there is your answer
<OerHeks> but you know that already sruli
<cfhowlett> indeed
<sruli> OerHeks: its a machine i setup years ago, does not have any access to the internet (i can only access it with vpn or ssh) so not very worried security wise but need to get it working nonetheless,
<rypervenche> sruli: That... is a good point...I hadn't thought about that.
<sruli> why would VBoxManage list vms not return anything with 12 machines i can see in webmin
<sruli> rypervenche: you are referring to the "decrypted=" point?
<spider_> hello people
<rypervenche> sruli: Yes
<sruli> rypervenche: i knew for a long time this was possible, just never need to use it.. on my laptop i set if idle for 120seconds it dismounts luks, this might be a big inconvenience to most but if my customer data gets stolen would be worse than an inconvenience for me
<rypervenche> sruli: Oooh, how do you have that set?
<sruli> rypervenche: custom script, checks idle time if it reaches 120 seconds it executes the dismount, i used to have it set to poweroff, but that was too much, so i moved all data to another luks container... 1 min will find link i used for idle command
<rypervenche> sruli: Ahh ok. I was about to say. I'd never seen an option for that before.
<sruli> rypervenche: http://superuser.com/questions/638357/execute-a-command-if-linux-is-idle-for-5-minutes
<sruli> can anyone help with VBoxManage problem?
<a7i3n> What is ubottu?
<Tex_Nick> !ubottu | a7i3n
<ubottu> a7i3n: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<theblindghoulie3> I am having issues using SSH into my server when Im outside the range of the LAN
<sidgupta234>  guys I think my CMOS battery is not working properly, issue with the time sync, should I replace it, or can continue working the way it is going, time syncs with internet so gets corrected automatically.
<Backwards> Sidgupta234 have you tested the battery?
<Backwards> Sid does your computer keep time?
<Backwards> Do you have to reset the time when you re-boot?
<sidgupta234> I have a dual boot, on Windows the time loses sync, on ubuntu time is shown fine.
<Backwards> If you re-boot and you have to re-set the time then the battery is bad.
<sidgupta234> in the case of reboot the battery remembers the time.
<Backwards> Change the Lithium Battery.
<Backwards> Then in BIOS set the settings again.
<sidgupta234> Am unable to get in the BIOS menu.
<Backwards> Even if the battery is bad it will keep a sloppy voltage to talk with the BIOS.
<sidgupta234> Yes, thats what I read.
<sidgupta234> Backwards: If am unable to get to the BIOS menu, has it anything to do with the battery?
<CoJaBo> sidgupta234: what version of Windows?
<Backwards> Change the battery and re-set the BIOS.
<sidgupta234> CoJaBo: win7/ubuntu 16.04
<CoJaBo> It's not the battery, it's a Win XP known bug. which apperently they never fixed lol
<Backwards> When the computer boots up hit Ctrl whatever the screen tells you to do,.
<CoJaBo> Backwards: The battery is only used to keep time when turned off
<CoJaBo> If it's drifting while on, it's the Windows bug
<sidgupta234> Backwords: I tried everything, it says please wait.. and then boom the choose OS screen pops up.
<Backwards> The battery sets the CPU clock speed and more.
<CoJaBo> There's a BIOS tweak to sync the time more frequently; I ended up setting mine to do it once an hour, since the drift was quite fast..
<sidgupta234> Backwards: can one do without changing the battery?
<Backwards> CoJaBo batteries do drift in voltage and yes time difference.
<CoJaBo> Backwards: ..?
<sidgupta234> is the cmos necessary?
<CoJaBo> sidgupta234: Does it happen while turned on? If so, you can be 100% certain it's not the battery.
<sidgupta234> CojaBo: it only happens overnight when I turn my laptop off.
<Backwards> OK this is the point. If the computer boots up and the time is always on default then the battery is dead.
<chull_> my husband's ubuntu 16.04 is stuck in an upgrade for over a day
<chull_> i hope somebody can help?
<CoJaBo> sidgupta234: heh, and those might not be replacable.. I'd just set it to sync on startup/resume then
<sidgupta234> Backwards: it is not always on default, it changes just not enough. If I swtich it off at 10 pm and open it at 10 am, it says 5 am
<Backwards> Stop crying and start buying. A battery is no more than what a few dollars?
<CoJaBo> Backwards: I've actually never seen a laptop with replacable CMOS batt tho :/
<Backwards> All laptops  have batteries.
<CoJaBo> Yeh, but it's not easily accessible, and some of them are even soldered on
<sidgupta234> Backwards: the only problem is my BIOS setup screen doesnt show, if I change the battery, I feel I'll be screwed.
<Backwards> To take those babies apart and fix them is murder. I refuse to do the job.
<chalcedony> heh
<chalcedony> look it up and see if you want to do the job
<Backwards> I will not fix a laptop.
<chalcedony> youtube has lots of videos for most models of laptops
<CoJaBo> I tried once
<CoJaBo> Didn't turn on when put back together, not a damn clue why
<chalcedony> oh :(
<Backwards> I know how to do it but won't do it..
<chalcedony> send it to me?
<CoJaBo> Not even worth the shipping cost lol
<chalcedony> i just need help with hubby's ubuntu 16.04 .. its stuck in an upgrade and wont even let us restart it
<CoJaBo> It's now missing RAM, HDD, screen, keyboard, and power brick :P
<chalcedony> hehe
<chalcedony> always good parts in them :)
<CoJaBo> Basically, everything that worked lol
<Backwards> Fixing a laptop in my professional opinion is stupid. It is not worth the time of day.
<chalcedony> so what do i do with ubuntu?
<CoJaBo> what do you mean, stuck?
<chalcedony> its been sitting there for almost two days without finishing
<CoJaBo> Can you get to terminal?
<Backwards> The only thing I do with a laptop is save DATA from the hard drive. That is all. It pays more money.
<chalcedony>  Distribution Upgrade
<chalcedony> <chull_> Running Partial Upgrade
<chalcedony> <chull_> Preparing to Upgrade
<chalcedony> etc
<chalcedony> CoJaBo, yes
<CoJaBo> My usual fix for a failed upgrade is to backup /home and reinstall; usually faster than trying to troubleshoot lol
<CoJaBo> You can also save the list of manually-installed packages, so you can reinstall them all easily
<ow3nk> Hey anyone here familiar with how clicklock works in Windows? I'm working making that for Linux and need some coding help
<CoJaBo> clicklock?
<ow3nk> ya
<ow3nk> click and drag
<chalcedony> CoJaBo, eew. pointers on how?
<ow3nk> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwibhuWVu4vOAhUE2mMKHfRvDtUQtwIIMjAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D2-zHFbSQNTA&usg=AFQjCNHN9XIgCq6MufXuiN9JjXBO8VgvBA&sig2=jJFfWJeLrPdOel-vg7wdqQ
<Backwards> CoJaBo check this site out: https://www.scamguard.com/list-of-scams/?gclid=CNyyw5G7i84CFdVZhgodySkGLg
<CoJaBo> ?
<CoJaBo> Backwards: ..?
<Backwards> Do you homework.
<CoJaBo> Backwards: ..on?
<CoJaBo> Backwards: Sketchy site seems sketchy :P
<Backwards> I
<Backwards> I am waiting for my wine glass to reffill.
<Backwards> CoJaBo nice to meet you.
<CoJaBo> Backwards: The crow caws at midnight.
<Backwards> I saw the Crow cawing.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rypervenche> theblindghoulie3: Did you get your problem fixed?
<Backwards> Registering your nick is a bunch of twittle.
<Backwards> Another glass of Red Wine will be nice.
<Seveas> it's too early for red wine. Orange juice and a sandwich for me :)
<Backwards> I don't know what is early for you Seveas but a nice hearty glass of Red Wine is for the occasion. :)
<Backwards> Seveas nice to meet you.
<Seveas> Backwards: 08:35. Lazy sunday morning breakfast time
<sambagirl> don't you ever sleep Seveas?
<Seveas> sambagirl: I have an 11 month old baby. No, I don't sleep :)
<Backwards> Greets to Sambagirl.
<Backwards> I am lazy every morning.
<Backwards> Probably more stupid than lazy.
<Backwards> hehe
<Seveas> that's fixable. Get an alarm clock that you have to chase around to stop. And then go to school :P
<Seveas> https://www.amazon.com/Clocky-Alarm-Clock-Wheels-Black/dp/B004MSMUGI/ref=pd_sim_201_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41-HQ22tp9L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=EJKR5XMJWZFNG00ZK86K
<Backwards> I don't need an alarm clock. I rely on my circadian rythm.
<Seveas> I have more of a cicadian rhythm :)
<Backwards> That seems to be seen and proved.
<Backwards> Oh! wow!  Another glass of wine? Who provided that?
<Seveas> Someone with more wine than common sense :)
<Backwards> It was the co-conspiritor of IRC.
<Backwards> Seveas you remind me of my old Greek Friend.
<Backwards> He died a few months ago but he was a good friend of mine.
<Backwards> He was not an IRC tech but  he was very intelligent.
<Seveas> Well, my real name is Dennis. Which has its root in the name of the greek god Διόνυσος, the god of booze and parties :)
<Backwards> Seveas I knew you were Greek. Just the way you talk.
<Seveas> I'm not greek
<Backwards> You have Greel blood in you.
<Backwards> Greek blood in you.
<Seveas> We probably all have
<Backwards> I have Greek blood in me by way of inheritance.
<elias_a> Seveas: I seriously doubt that. :)
<elias_a> According to genome based research greeks and the whole eastern part of mediterranean have not mixed much with west and north europeans for example.
<mike-zal> just upgraded to 16.04. I'm suprised. system is fast and snappy. more then my belowed plasma on manjaro.
<YankDownUnder> "Belowed"?
<mike-zal> typo ;)
<elias_a> mike-zal: It said snap and froze? :P
<mike-zal> nope
<mike-zal> had to instal ubuntu software manually thou. didn't got it during upgrade
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Could the possible oncoming complaint be that it's just too nice, too stable, and nothing's broken?
<mike-zal> everything seems to be fine so far. nothing broken. customization stayed. system is more responsive.
<mike-zal> well, playmputh changed to lubuntu one (have also lxde installed) but I could easily switch it back to ubuntu one
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: If your customisations stayed, well, that's quite a good thing...you're very lucky on that note...
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Plymouth boot screens are, well, a dime-a-dozen...pick one you hate the least...for me, it doesn't matter because boot time is less than 8 seconds...
<mike-zal> really? I set lot of transparency in compiz plus effects (wobbly windows) and changed my icons. all works well after upgrade
<verdammte>  COME HELP ME TROLL #freenode
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: You're lucky, then...my compiz - for my "non-Gnome" based desktops, was hosed...but that's a good thing...just had to blow everything out and recreate it...good exercise, that.
<mike-zal> I like ubuntu playmouth. clean, simple. also like color.
<Seveas> verdammte: no thanks. Kindly behave or begone.
<verdammte> Seveas: sorry, one second.  Checking info......
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: My preference is one that looks nearly like the OSX boot...but hey, we're all different....
<verdammte> Seveas Seveas :is logged in as
<mike-zal> well, I used some os x inspired icons. they look better then those that try to imitate os x
<verdammte> Hold on, checking ACL....
<YankDownUnder> Strewth...
<mike-zal> YankDownUnder, check out la-capitaine-icon-theme
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Hmm...something to dig into on a Sunday evening, yes...
<mike-zal> as to plamouth, I don't know os x enough to know what or if playmouth is there
<verdammte> Seveas: error, matching ACL not found.  Your authority level is now recognized as 0.00
<verdammte> HA HA HA YOU'RE NOT AN OP
<mike-zal> I'm very picky about icons. tried plenty of ox x icon clones and they never looked as good as on real ox x. however this icon pack looks great, is not identical to os x, it's flat and modern.
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: In the basic Ubuntu repos, there's several Plymouth themes available...you can choose that which you desire...easy enough done...as well, if you're game to make your own, well, then all the more power to ya... :)
<cfhowlett> !ops | verdammte kicked once already today for trolling
<ubottu> verdammte kicked once already today for trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<YankDownUnder> I like flat. I like "modern". I like "minimalistic" without too much minimal.
<mike-zal> mate boutique works well, spotify installed. nothing to complain so far.
<verdammte> !ops cfhowlett triggering !ops to troll me
<ubottu> verdammte: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> verdammte: go away.
<Tex_Nick> verdammte: chill out man
<verdammte> elky: hwllo
<verdammte> i got banned earlier
<verdammte> that means.... i'm really l33t for being here
<mike-zal> YankDownUnder, then there is a chance you will like icons I recommended
<elky> yes i know. i'll ban you again if you don't go away peacefully
<Seveas> verdammte: that should have given you a clue to start behaving...
<verdammte> how about I shut up and idle here?
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: I shall have a peruse...
<Seveas> that would be acceptable behaviour :)
<elky> if you shut up and don't annoy people i won't ban you
<Tex_Nick> verdammte: how about you mature a bit ?
<verdammte> elky, thx.     Tex_Nick, i am mature
<mike-zal> the usuall pain about icons is: they look good on dock, but horribly in panel, or look good in dock and panel but folder icons suck, etc. hard to find icons that suit for all places perfectly.
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: On that token, oddly enough, the icon sets that work with WindowMaker and AfterStep haven't changed in, er, oh, more than 18 years...? ;)
<mike-zal> I'm not familiar with those programs
<mike-zal> also been using linux since a bit over a year
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Ancient "Window Manglers" from the days before KDE and Gnome...
<mike-zal> I'm mostly using manjaro, but also enjoy ubuntu so I installed it on another partition and currently gave it a little love and enjoy the system a lot.
<mike-zal> also wanted to try to install skyrim on windows steam on ubuntu in hope it will work better then in manjaro. steam in arch systems is problematic because of newer packages and libs
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Coolbeans...a long time ago, I was heavily involved in "Mandrake" - which ended up becoming "Mandriva" - which then died and split into Manjaro and Mageia...hehehe...they're all good...as long as you're not running M$ stuff, you're good to go...
<mike-zal> my polish friedns loved mageia but now they all switched to manjaro
<auronandace> YankDownUnder: manjaro is a fork of Arch
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: the beauty of it all is that we have choice.
<mike-zal> anyway, is there a way to mangae kernels in ubuntu? in manjaro it's easy. don't see anything obvious on ubuntu thou.
<mike-zal> I'm not sure if upgrade switched to kernel 4.4 or is still using 4.2
<cfhowlett> mike-zal, sudo apt-get autoremove should do the job
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: 4.4 should be the go...but yeah, remove the old kernel images unless you've got reason to keep them. I had a crap time with s
<mike-zal> no issues with kernels. I like to keep two of them for a system in case of emergency.
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: ...with Solaris and mixed up kernels...toasted a server installation...
<mike-zal> I already had situation where second kernel was usful.
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: I maintain a Fedora box where there are three kernels kept...for reasons of customised software...a bit of a PITA in some instances, but it's been a beauty of a lifesaver in the fact that if the devs make a monster mistake, all is not lost... :)
<mike-zal> in manjaro kernels management is very easy. a pity I can't see anything like that on ubuntu. also drivers are pain in the ass on ubuntu, manjaro is better when it comes to it. but I manged. had to manually install bumblebee and manually edit conf files to make nvidia works in ubuntu and finally end fan and overheating problem.
<mike-zal> but once I set up everything in ubuntu, I enjoy it a lot
<radu> mike-zal
<radu> what do u set up ?
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: This box (pointing at the workstation I'm using) - merely required some "customisation attention" - otherwise, I shy far away from doing anything other than USING it for important things...like IRC...and torrents...and being a "file server"...very little overhead maintenance...and that, THAT - makes me very happy...
<mike-zal> just istalled TLP and nvidia bumblebee drivers. that ended overheating and batter drain craziness.
<mike-zal> ubuntu doesn't recognize hybrid gpu out of the box as manjaro does
<mike-zal> and because of that all ubuntu and ubuntu derivatives make my fan go crazy by default
<radu> can ubuntu run games like windows does ?
<mike-zal> sure
<radu> how ?
<mike-zal> just install steam on wine or playonlinux
<cfhowlett> !steam | radu
<ubottu> radu: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Understandable..."Plan the work, work the plan" - preparation beforehand is a helpful thing...
<mike-zal> I think running steam through wine is easier then unsing playonlinux in case of modding some games
<mike-zal> YankDownUnder, yeah, after a year with linux and different distros I can handle some minor issues so in the end my installations works perfectly. no issues with manjaro for over a half a year. ubuntu also seems to work fine but I'm testing it shortly.
<verdammte> mike-zal: does it eat dog feces?
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: "To each, his own" as it were...inasmuch as I do not do gaming, I'm realtively safe from having to fight/argue with emulation and the likes.
<YankDownUnder> Meanwhile, have a lovely evening...time for a nice Sunday evening movie and a coffee. Cheers!
<mike-zal> yeah, gaming can be pain in ass but most windows games work if you know your way around linux
<verdammte> mike-zal: just eat manure.
<verdammte> it solves all your problems!
<mike-zal> I don't game much, not enough time for it but if I do, most my beloved games is on windows exclusively so I have no choice as to face issues and solve them ;P
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing
<ankit> please help
<sruli> ankit: which version of ubuntu?
<sruli> i mean which flvaour
<ankit> sruli ubuntu 16.04
<ankit> sruli flvaour??
<sruli> ubuntu/lubuntu?
<ankit> i think ubuntu
<ankit> sruli ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ankit> i checked under About My computer
<ankit> sruli can you help?
<sruli> ankit: what splash screen are u refering too?
<al_nz1> how do you get the dhcp client lease time from nmcli?
<ankit> sruli when i start my laptop, there should be an screen with ubuntu logo, but currently it shows black screen
<ankit> before login
<sruli> hankit: how do u enter password?
<ankit> sruli after some time it shows login screen, then i use that login screen
<sruli> ankit: you can use arrow key (left) to see text entry
<ankit> means
<ankit> which text entry, you are talking about
<sruli> to enter password
<ankit> sruli https://www.thefanclub.co.za/sites/default/files/styles/300-wide/public/images/howto/ubuntu-boot-splash.png?itok=9AT2L2e9
<ankit> i am talking about this screen, this screen is missing
<sruli> so you see the screen to enter the password?
<ankit> sruli yes
<NoctSergal> Hi im having issues with a fresh install of ubuntu server 16.04 on an old laptop of mine, i have installed openssh and after fighting with it to keep it running, my wireless card (enthernet is in the worst location ever for being able to get to) and i am unable to connect to it via PuTTY anyone have any ideas ?
<ducasse> ankit: so everything other than the splash screen works?
<ankit> ducasse yes
<sruli> ankit: pastebin the output of "ls /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo"
<ducasse> ankit: then why worry about it? that splash screen is not important.
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i installed ubuntu 16.04 on an hp detachable, for some reason i dont have any battery life icon on the panel, any ideas?
<sruli> thomasfuston: try installing battery-inidicator?
<ankit> sruli http://paste.ubuntu.com/20715695/
<ankit> sruli http://paste.ubuntu.com/20715695/
<ankit> sruli http://paste.ubuntu.com/20715695/
<sruli> ankit: was it an upgrade to 16.04 or clean install?
<thomasfuston> sruli: how would this package be called?
<radu> i`v instaled steam
<radu> only that not starting
<Dro> how to make an iso file bootable, using mkisofs
<sruli> thomasfuston: see if this page helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/473784/battery-indicator-has-disappeared-from-gnome-panel
<rajivmars> I have just downloaded the xubuntu-wallpapers on my kubuntu 16.04. but i am not able to get those wallpapers. how do i get them?
<silus> hello
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, downloaded but not installed?
<silus> i hit a restart and steam was instaled
<silus> and now steam does not load
<silus> :(
<ankit> sruli any felp
<ankit> help
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen not showing up
<sruli> ankit: was it an upgrade to 16.04 or clean install?
<ankit> sruli upgrade from 15.10
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: i have downloaded and installed by using the command "sudo apt install xubuntu-wallpapers".
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, should be in your desktop settings options
<ankit> sruli what can be done??
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: yes i have tried in desktop settings, but there it is not showing those wallpapers.
<sruli> ankit: i guess the plymouth image dir hasnt updated in the upgrade...  checking..
<ankit> any help
<ankit> sruli okay i am waiting
<ankit> sruli just rebooting my machine, i will be back in 2 mins
<mnms_> Hi. I installed tesseract-ocr, this package should contain also unicharset_extractor tool but it doesnt. I found that package for 14.10 has it but Im under 14.04. What can I do get this tool ?
<ankit> sruli i am back
<ankit> sruli did you find any solution??
<ankit> anyone please help
<sruli> ankit: paste output of "ls /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/"
<ankit> sruli http://paste.ubuntu.com/20717944/
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, OK let's see where your files went.  first: ls /usr/share/backgrounds
<cfhowlett> your new file should be there titled "xfce"
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: no it is not there.
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, what IS there
<ankit> sruli any luck??
<ankit> sruli http://paste.ubuntu.com/20717944/
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: see this link "http://paste.ubuntu.com/20718192/"
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: those are the results after using your command.
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, wait 1
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, those are the default xubuntu wallpapers - NOT the community wallpapers.  is that what you wanted?
<rajivmars> those as well as community wallpapers.
<ankit> sruli any luck??
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: where are those wallpapers located and how do i get those?
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, community wallpapers are in a different package.  I don't use kubuntu and xubuntu might not be installing where kubuntu expects to find things.  alternative plan: apt-get download xubuntu-wallpapers to, say, downloads.  extract the files then point your desktop wallpaper control to those files.
<dellwends> ttest
<dellwends> test
<bayman> how to disable a service from auto start on 16.04?
<ankit> sruli i will be back after 10 mins
<rajivmars> what is the command to download these wallpapers to the "download" folder?
<cfhowlett> apt-get download packagenamehere
<ankit> waiting for your response
<rajivmars> packagenamehere?
<sruli> ankit: paste output of "cat /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ ubuntu-logo.plymouth"
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, replace with the proper package name
<sruli> where can i find a guide on ubotta usage?
<cfhowlett> i.e. xubuntu-community-wallpapers
<ankit> sruli http://paste.ubuntu.com/20718851/
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: but in which folder the package is going to save?
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, wherever you downloaded it to.  you decide.
<dellwends> anyone here first time like me tried to installed mate 16.0
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: if i want to download in the "download" folder, what command i use?
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, open a terminal in the Download directory. then execute the download command
<dellwends> I got blinking screen upon start up
<dellwends> my laptop is dell inspiron 1525 32 bit
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: ok.
<dellwends> any newbie like me experienced thesame
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, mate?  on that old tech?  you might find xubuntu or lubuntu a more workable optoin
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: thank you:)
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, happy2help!
<sruli> ubotto
<pam> I'm trying to figure out why my wifi hasn't been working.
<sruli> ubottu
<sruli> where can i find info for using ubottu in irc?
<bekks> Depends on what you want to know.
<sruli> how to use? what words i can use...
<ducasse> !factoids | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<pam> I'm having a weird issue with my HP G60 laptops wifi switch.  For some reason the wifi switch isn't working...as if its always off...sometimes the wifi will go on and sometimes it'll go off.
<sruli> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sruli> ducasse: thanks, still dont know where to find a list af all comamnds
<ducasse> sruli: did you look at the link?
<sruli> ducasse: yes, not all there...
<rajivmars> I have just installed synaptic-package-manager, when i open it, i am not able to find the search box? how do i get it?
<bekks> sruli: What do you need want to do with ubottu besides asking about the factoids?
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, synaptic is seriously old and has been replaced.  why do you need it?
<sruli> i found the one i was looking for now, but i have see others used which i dont see on that link, just wondering if there is a full list
<bekks> sruli: What do you need want to do with ubottu besides asking about the factoids?
<sruli> oh crap, just noticed ther eis 36 pages... i just looked on page 1... i guess its all there
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: normally i use the terminal for installing anything. But i thing sometimes synaptic is useful to see clearly what packages are available as well as there details.
<bekks> rajivmars: apt-get search is even more clear.
<bekks> apt-cache search*
<cfhowlett> rajivmars, all of which is easily done from the terminal. example: apt-get -s install hexchat              this will SIMULATE but not EXECUTE the command in verbose fashion
<rajivmars> cfhowlett: yes. i think you are wright.
<pam> This seems like the issue I'm having with my WIFI not working on my HP G60 laptop...completely perplexed https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604665
<buffka> hello
<vbotka> pam, what's your current status of 'rfkill list all'
<Fri3ndZ> haloo :)
<Fri3ndZ> heloo :)
<soko> yo
<mike-zal> pam_, maybe you have broadcome wifi card? there are often issues with those on various linux distros (not with all models)
<mike-zal> usually all it takes is to download driver deb elsewhere and install it
<sikun> morning
<soko> what is the difference between apt and apt-get
<ducasse> soko: apt is a frontend
<bekks> apt-get is a frontend, too.
<\9> soko: apt is more geared towards end-users
<soko> cool
<galt> 5656
<Drone01837102190> We are the Borg.
<Drone93019302791> Resistance is futile.
<Drone10371948393> You will surrender to us.
<shadowmancer1> Hola all, weird issue I've been running into and been researching and kind of come up with zilch. So basically using a cheap netbook I got from Aldi i got a few years ago, I loaded Lubuntu 16.04, which needed a bit of poking to get the GUI to work but that isn't the issue (Didn't load the intel video drivers which wasn't so hard).
<shadowmancer1> The issue is with my wifi, I have an Atheros Wifi card AR9285, and it seems to not want to connect to my wifi no matter what I do.
<shadowmancer1> 'lspci' shows I'm using ath9k, which appears to be right according to all the ubuntu forums.
<shadowmancer1> 'rfkill list all' shows no hard or soft blocks in place
<shadowmancer1> I've attempted to connected via wpa_supplicant in the cli, though found that after it said everything was running when I tried dhclient it seemed stuck on discover.
<shadowmancer1> Here's a dump of my syslog http://pastebin.com/53jdTpRi.
<soko> cant help with the wifi but would recommend ubuntu's network install mini.iso if you have ethernet
<bekks> soko: He already installed Ubuntu. :)
<Ben64> that would be much harder to get set up
<soko> bekks: ah :)
<ducasse> shadowmancer1: seems to have problems authenticating to me, looks like it authenticates and gets kicked off a few seconds later. all the dhcp stuff i can see seems to be for a wired interface, wireless never gets to that point.
<shadowmancer1>  ducasse: I have loaded up my question to http://askubuntu.com/questions/802315/atheros-ar9285-wont-connect-to-wpa2 but at the end of the log dump, it does cover the wlp7s0
<ducasse> shadowmancer1: at what timestamp? i must have missed it, long log.
<shadowmancer1> ducasse: 3469.920814
<ducasse> shadowmancer1: yes, that's doing what i said - trying to auth. that message does not come from the dhcp client.
<ducasse> shadowmancer1: first you see "authenticate with...", "authenticated", "associate with...", "associated" and 4 seconds later "disassociated".
<shadowmancer1> ducasse: I can't figure out why it isn't authing though, it seems no matter what I do it doesn't want to accept the password, and I don't want to drop down to WEP, and it doesn't give me the option to change encryption types, so I'm assuming it is using AES, and as I said, I've tried the whole wpa_supplicant from the command line, and nmcli and it doesn't seem to pass mustard either. I can't seem to find the log for wpa_supplican
<ducasse> shadowmancer1: the man page says it logs to stdout, and there is a switch to log to syslog.
<ducasse> shadowmancer1: you can't select encryption type on the router?
<shadowmancer1> ducasse: It only lets me use WPA2 Personal with AES (well it does give the option of WPA1 with TKIP), as for the syslog, didn't realize that, will have to fix that up. Late where I am so off to bed, thanks for the advice and I'll use it to further my investigation :)
<hypest> Hey guys, hope this is the right channel to ask: has anyone had any success using the `fnmode` of hid_apple with the latest external BT Magic Keyboard on 16.04?
<Shadowbird123> hey, my sounds worked yesterday, but today after startingup my computer there is no sounds. i checked cables and that speakers work with other devices and that wolume is up and no mute.
<Shadowbird123> ok, i changed Digital Output (S/PDIF) | build-in Audio to Headphines | build-in Audio and now its working.. im not sure if i have accidentaly changed it yesterday or if it should work with Digital Output (S/PDIF) as default
<backbox> If i wanted to go into computer security where would the best place to start be?
<bazhang> ##security for that please backbox
<bekks> backbox: Start with using a sane OS. And dont ask backbox questions in here :P
<mysticTot> Is it possible to prevent fork bomb by using kernel configuration option CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS=y i.e,  PIDs controller
<bekks> mysticTot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23533/how-to-protect-ubuntu-from-fork-bomb
<mysticTot> That I know, I'm a kernel guy and want to know about this kernel configuration
<mysticTot> everything is controlled by .config file
<MonkeyDust> mysticTot  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<mike-zal> bsf, bsq, I/O scheduler and some more stuff
<mike-zal> you can check manjaro PKGBUILD on github.
<mike-zal> mysticTot, https://forum.manjaro.org/t/manjaro-kernel-patches/6156/6
<mysticTot> Thanks everyone :)
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<mike-zal> mysticTot, ah, I mixed channels ;). though I'm on manjaro one :P
<arjuna> hiii
<mysticTot> thanks /mike-zal
<mike_papa> Help please! I'm trying to extend vm guest disk (Ubuntu Server 16.04.1). I've created new partition /dev/sda3 type 8e, and pvreate gives me " Device /dev/sda3 not found (or ignored by filtering).". I have no filters in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf (global_filters line is commented out).
<mike_papa> What's going on? fdisk -l lists /dev/sda3 normally
<mike_papa> Partprobe -s :  /dev/sda: msdos partitions 1 3 2 <5>
<mike_papa> and no errors
<mike_papa> but pvcreate doesn't work.
<dahlia_> hi
<dahlia_> i am using ubuntu 14.04 so i am not able to run latest version of genymotion. i googled alot but i couldn't find older version. would you mind suggest me some links?
<ducasse> mike_papa: so you've extended the vm guest disk, created a partition, and you're trying to create a new pv on that partition - is that correct?
<MonkeyDust> find genymotion trusty
<MonkeyDust> !find genymotion trusty
<ubottu> Package/file genymotion does not exist in trusty
<mike_papa> ducasse: Yes.
<dahlia_> how can i add it to my repository
<mike_papa> ducasse: I tried using vgexted without prior pvcreate, but it throws same error (I believe it's doing pvcreate behind the sceene).
<sina> test
<ducasse> mike_papa: it probably does, but it's still odd. especially since other tools see it. did you try pvcreate -f?
<dasdad> ?
 * dasdad 23
<minimec> dahlia_: Looks that you have to sign for a free account to be able to download the genymotion software.
<mike_papa> ducasse: same effect with -f. I tried -d to see some more details, but nothing else appeared.
<dahlia_> minimec, i have created and account, but the latest version of genymotion works in ubuntu 15.10 and above
<ducasse> mike_papa: anything in dmesg or kern.log when you run it?
<mike_papa> ducasse: nothing.
<ducasse> mike_papa: the only other suggestion i have would be to create the pv on a new block device you add to the guest, but that might not be what you want...
<mike_papa> I've never touched lvm.conf, so it should be ok.
<andrzej> hi
<andrzej> can I make dd copy of USB drive even if my system is not able to read USB Drive file system? Is dd doing 1:1 copy?
<minimec> dahlia_: Oh I see, so you get dependency problems. Well... you either try to solve them or contact the genymotion support and ask for a possible solution. I don't think that you will find older versions easily, and if you do so, I would not consider them trustworthy...
<ducasse> mike_papa: sorry, no idea. you could try #ubuntu-server?
<mike_papa> ducasse: I'll reinstall system then. Good it happend just after I set it up. I just didn't realize unifi controller needs so much space in /var
<Queenslayer> Is Linux Mint based on Ubuntu?
<mike_papa> ducasse: thanks anyway.
<andrzej> Queenslayer: yes, but they are changing a lot of stuff and forking default tools
<Queenslayer> Except for certain things, it seems to be Debian/Ubuntu
<Queenslayer> andrzej: I like it nonetheless
<Unskipp> Hello everyone. I have installed ubuntu 16.04 on my new laptop and suspend doesn't work. It goes in suspend but when it resumes, it restarts completly. I tried to edit /etc/default/grub with acpi_sleep=nonvs and update it after but it doesn't help. ANy suggestions guys ?
<andrzej> Queenslayer: thats fine :) I just said that because I tough you want to know :)
<Queenslayer> Unskipp: I think that's a bug
<Queenslayer> andrzej: Thanks for clarification
<Unskipp> Queenslayer: I also tried different kernel versions (4.6.4 i believe it was) same problem. Should I try an older kernel / older ubuntu version ?
<Queenslayer> Unskipp: I've had similar issues with my desktop, many suggested trying different kernels
<Queenslayer> lol exactly
<Queenslayer> I don't think it'll work
<andrzej> Unskipp: you may want to check Ubuntu bugzilla (is it called lunchpad?) for solution
<Queenslayer> It's possibly a variety of issues, kernel downgrade/upgrade being one of them
<Unskipp> andrzej: I did try, many suggested editing the grub with acpi_sleep but it didn't fix it for me.
<Queenslayer> Unskipp: Try older kernel then
<Queenslayer> And after that, just leave it
<Queenslayer> Unless you're a dev, it's not worth the hassle
<Queenslayer> I've moved to Linux Mint because of it
<ducasse> Unskipp: easiest thing would be to try 14.04 live usb for example.
<Queenslayer> For some setups, it just doesn't work
<Unskipp> Queenslayer: Alright, I`ll try some other kernels.
<Unskipp> ducasse: can i suspend from live usb and then resume ? (never done that)
<dahlia_> minimec, thanks now guys in 14.04 what can they do?
<ducasse> Unskipp: i would think so.
<dahlia_> guys, why ubuntu 16.04 in notmal situation uses memory about 1.4 gb but ubuntu 14.04 about 400 mb , really why?
<Unskipp> ducasse: Alright. I will try. Would it make a difference if i try arch linux and test dev kernel ?
<minimec> dahlia_: that version of genymotion, that you can download... Does it come as a .deb package?
<Queenslayer> ducasse: better to mess around with kernel installations first
<dahlia_> minimec, it was .bin
<ducasse> Unskipp: maybe. there are also lots of acpi tuning you can try, but someone else here might be more familiar than me with that.
<minimec> dahlia_: Did you try to install it?
<dahlia_> minimec, yeah i try alot, it was failed at all
<ducasse> Queenslayer: a 14.04 live image is a very easy way to test an older kernel...
<dahlia_> minimec, http://pastebin.com/nzBuLG1W , it is my error
<dahlia_> guys, why ubuntu 16.04 in notmal situation uses memory about 1.4 gb but ubuntu 14.04 about 400 mb , really why?
<Queenslayer> Unity?
<samgoody> Hi all.
<samgoody> I have a text file, which I need to split on delimiter. (in this case "——")
<codex404> allo :v
<RonWhoCares> How do I make the changes @ http://askubuntu.com/a/189364/453336 permanent?
<samgoody> The text of the file is Hebrew, and csplit seems to have garbled the output
<samgoody> I read somewhere since that csplit doesn't handle unicode
<samgoody> The output should be saved in incremeted file names.
<ahrc333ff> RonWhoCares: this is something I wasn't able to resolve cleanly. The solution I had for this was to create a startup script that ran with user login.
<MonkeyDust> samgoody  try in the channel #bash , if you don't get an answer here
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: 'man xorg.conf' - you can create a snippet to add a mode and set it to default.
<samgoody> Oh, good idea
<ahrc333ff> ahrc333ff: on my machine I couldn't get any output to my monitor, so for me that meant I had to ssh into my machine to run the script, then the monitor would turn on o_0 lol. Not pleasant.
<RonWhoCares> ducasse: This is a good idea.  Which xord.conf should I edit?  There are several
<craptalk> how to access phpmyadmin on ubuntu after installation?
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: you just create a snippet with what you need, and add it /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<minimec> dahlia_: "sudo apt-get install libstdc++6"
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: (unless one of the others deals with modes, then add it there)
<minimec> dahlia_: Try to find some installation manual or readme file. There should be something like that...
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  old post (2010) ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/19127/how-to-access-phpmyadmin-after-installation
<RonWhoCares> ducasse: I've created the file.  I am rebooting
<andrzej> dahlia_: what if I tell you that my 16.04 technically uses 16GB of RAM and this is a good thing?
<dahlia_> minimec, thanks mr , i will try and notify you the result
<dahlia_> andrzej, you have perfect pc, really it uses 16 gb?????????
<minimec> dahlia_: It is probably installed already... You could try to apt-pin a newer version to you 14.04 installation, but that is not the easiest thing, if you have never done it before...
<ducasse> dahlia_: mine has ~300mb free of 32gb. most of that is used on cache.
<RonWhoCares> ducasse: That didn't work.  When I rebooted I got an error message 'Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors'
<andrzej> dahlia_: roughly 16GB, at the moment it shows 4.5 GB of normal memory and 11GB of caches are kept in stam
<dahlia_> ducasse, are you talking about hard usage?? :-0
<andrzej> *ram
<Backwards> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<dahlia_> minimec, so what can i do? :-/
<ducasse> dahlia_: memory not in use by applications is used for cache, so it's normal that memory appears nearly full. it will be freed up when needed.
<minimec> dahlia_: As I told you. Try to contact the genymotion support, consider an upgrade to 16.04 or try to debug dependencies. Third optoin is the hardest one ;)
<dahlia_> andrzej, oh oh oh oh, oh my god :-/, i can sell you my ubuntu 16.04 , it is very cheap and uses just 1.4 gb
<andrzej> dahlia_: it's not hard usage, I have 2 chrome instances with about 20 tabs, robule file explorer windows, spotify and couple small apps, that takes those 4.5GB rest of it is for caches
<RonWhoCares> ducasse: The lines I added into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d are:   http://pastebin.com/cCcvYbjS
<dahlia_> ducasse, oh, but my system freezed after running light app like music player, but it has about 2gb free ram
<andrzej> dahlia_: I don't consider it bad, from my perspective free RAM is wasted RAM, if I have 16GB in my machine I want this to work for me not lay around for that one occasion when I will run something memory intensive
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: that won't work. you are trying to edit a directory and add shell commands. read the man page i pointed you to, that shows you how to add a mode.
<RonWhoCares> what is the man command again
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: 'man xorg.conf'
<dahlia_> andrzej, it means that ubuntu 16.04 is better than ubuntu 14.04 in ram usage??? am i understood correcly?
<ducasse> dahlia_: they're probably about the same.
<androiduser8_> dahila_: You should upgrade to ubuntu 16.04
<aruns> Hi. I am using XFCE on Ubuntu 14.04.
<aruns> How can I get a taskbar icon for wifi connections?
<androiduser8_> aruns: You should use 16.04
<aruns> Currently, it displays as notification popups.
<aruns> androiduser8_: I've got an ancient laptop, so no.
<andrzej> dahlia_: I don't know actually, last time when I used ubuntu it was 12.10 than I went OSX and I back on ubuntu since 15.10 but in comparision with 12.10 it is more efficient despite the fact it needs more ram to even get started
<ducasse> aruns: isn't nm-applet running?
<androiduser8_> aruns: Then get a newer laptop
<bekks> dahlia_: Unused RAM is wasted RAM. Unless you have a memory overcommitment, memory usage doesnt say much.
<dahlia_> androiduser8_, i have 16.04 nearby 14.04 , but when i worked with android studio 16.04 it hangs and i should force reboot
<aruns> androiduser8_: I'm happy with 14.04.
<ducasse> androiduser8_: that's not very helpful.
<andrzej> dahlia_: on what machine you have that ubuntu install? what cpu, how much ram?
<androiduser8_> Then you should upgrade android studio
<aruns> ...
<aruns> ducasse: I will check.
<dahlia_> andrzej, cpu core i 3 and ram about 4 gb
<androiduser8_> :)
<aruns> ducasse: Do I check for nm-applet under Settings > Panel?
<dahlia_> bekks, omg , but i thought that my system hanging is becuse of memory usage
<andrzej> dahlia_: I consider 4GB as minimum for Ubuntu (Unity needs more RAM than it should). With that amount of RAM I would consider Ubuntu Mate or Xubuntu if you want to go to 16.04
<ducasse> aruns: 'pgrep nm-applet' for example
<minimec> aruns: open a terminal and 'pidof nm-applet'
<bekks> Ubuntu runs fine with 2GB or RAM.
<minimec> aruns: You should get a process number.
<bekks> dahlia_: How about looking at "free -m" then :)
<aruns> The process ID for nm-applet is 2527.
<androiduser8_> How about /dev/null?
<andrzej> dahlia_: BTW it is the best time to go to 16.04 because 16.04.1 has been released which in short is kind of like Service Pack for ubuntu
<minimec> aruns: So its running
<aruns> minimec: It appears so.
<andrzej> bekks: Ubuntu _RUNS_ on 2GB of RAM, would not consider it _fine_
<androiduser8_> command > /dev/sda
<dahlia_> andrzej, i went to ubuntu becuse i hated microsoft windows, windows wasn't bad but ubuntu was more fast than window, but now ubuntu 16.04 is hang all time
<androiduser8_> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<ducasse> androiduser8_: stop trolling.
<bekks> andrzej: It runs FINE with 2GB RAM.
<androiduser8_> Those commands don't even do anything in this chat window
<bekks> dahlia_: So take a look at free -m for finding out wether you have a memory issue.
<dahlia_> i went to ubuntu just because of my less memory and cpu
<tigefa> why 16.04 hang @dahlia_
<bekks> andrzej: Because OS commands in a chat window are expected to do nothing.
<bekks> androiduser8_: ^^
<andrzej> bekks: well I still prefer to have more RAM for cache that is speeding up system massively
<minimec> bekks: andrzej: I agree. Fedora 24 with gnome3 on 2GB Ram Chromebook runs like charm too.
<dahlia_> tigefa, just i ran android studio and geny motion on it, somtimes when i am listening to music also it hangs
<androiduser8_> So therefore, is it troling because you are trying to get people to destroy their computers on purspoe or something??
<dahlia_> bekks, half of memmory is used and swap is empty
<tigefa> ouh, that big one @dahlia_ :)
<bekks> !ops | androiduser8_
<ubottu> androiduser8_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<androiduser8_> bekks is correct
<bekks> dahlia_: very exact values, aka "the whole output" is important.
<dahlia_> tigefa, and what about music player, it is just a light application :-(
<aruns> ducasse: Hi, I've gone into Session and Startup window on XFCE, and under Application Autostart, I've found Indicator Network which I presume is what I need.
<ducasse> aruns: most likely :)
<aruns> ducasse: I click the tickbox to select it, but it doesn't appear to be saving changes?
<dahlia_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<dahlia_> Mem:          3805       2482       1323        240        185       1060
<dahlia_>  and android studio is closed
<dahlia_> i am sorry because of bad arrange
<bekks> !pastebin | dahlia_
<ubottu> dahlia_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dahlia_> ubottu, ok my lovely
<ubottu> dahlia_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> aruns: isn't there a button to save changes? haven't used xfce 4.10 in a looong time.
<bekks> dahlia_: you have 4GB RAM, 1.3G free, aka unused, and 1G of the 2.5G used are caches. You dont have a memory issue. And with Ubuntustudio closed, those values are irrelevant.
<dahlia_> http://pastebin.com/LLy4QDpD
<__raven_> hi
<andrzej> __raven_: hi
<aruns> ducasse: Doesn't seem to be :/
<dahlia_> bekks, ohhhhh i am sorry , at now i am in ubuntu 14.04 , i will come back soon with my ubuntu 16.04
<__raven_> how to force max fan speed on acer aspire e5-573 with ubuntu 16.04?
<ducasse> aruns: i think there is in 4.12, but i can't remember for 4.10. sorry. i would just try checking the box and log out and back in.
<thomas_25> i've added another user and added him to sudo group but still he can't sudo. any idea?
<ducasse> thomas_25: has he logged out/in?
<thomas_25> yes
<thomas_25> btw, i'm switching to the new user via 'sudo -e newuser'
<thomas_25> 'sudo - newuser'
<andrzej> thomas_25: what command you used to add him to sudo?
<ducasse> thomas_25: is the sudo group listed by 'groups'?
<thomas_25> not -e, would that make a different, i hardly think so
<thomas_25> adduser newuser sudo
<thomas_25> when i log into the new user and type `id` i can see that he is a member of sudo
<andrzej> thomas_25: tu switch to other user do 'su newuser'
<andrzej> after you switch to newuser try something like 'sudo ls /'
<andrzej> does it works?
<thomas_25> it asks for password
<andrzej> password of newuser
<thomas_25> aha
<thomas_25> the default user works without password because it doesn't have one i suppose eh
<andrzej> thomas_25: are you on live usb or on installed instance of ubuntu?
<thomas_25> installed instance
<bekks> For using the environment of the new user, you should use su - newuser, not su newuser. And for testing out sudo abilities of newuser, just take a look at the group memberships.
<thomas_25> but it's an amazon instance, i haven't installed it manually
<andrzej> so you have to have pass on your user
<andrzej> oh, I don't know about amazon, it should have pass on your username but I have no idea
<tigefa> @thomas_25 try this http://askubuntu.com/q/192050/239556
<andrzej> tigefa: I think he solved it
<andrzej> adduser newuser sudo works perfect on ubuntu
<thomas_25> sudo works fine, now, there was no problem to begin with
<__raven_> how to force max fan speed on acer aspire e5-573 with ubuntu 16.04?
<thomas_25> just my expectation was off, new user can sudo if he enters his password
<thomas_25> default user doesn't need to enter his password to issue sudo
<tigefa> usermod -aG sudo newuser
<ducasse> __raven_: install fancontrol, i think.
<__raven_> ducasse: i tried but "no drivers"
<andrzej> thomas_25: apparently yes, but remember it is wildly unsecure to not have pass on your account, there is also, how I called it, "sudo memory :)", basically ubuntu remembers that you authenticated sudo on your account and for 5 minutes or so don't ask you for putting password again if you are using sudo
<__raven_> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<andrzej> thomas_25: thats may be the reason why system did not ask you for a pass when you used sudo on your account
<ducasse> __raven_: you might need to run sensors-detect.
<Siavash> Hi guys
<andrzej> Siavash: hi
<Siavash> 16.04.1 was released on July 21st but do-release-upgrade on 14.04.4 does not detect it.
<__raven_> ducasse: sensors are fine but i cannot control the fans
<andrzej> Siavash: wait couple more days, it will come to you
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Siavash
<ubottu> Siavash: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<Siavash> Thanks for the info :)
<sabrehagen> i'm looking to make an installer for my binary using fpm (https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm). my application is a 'package' in that it is composed of a number of files; binaries, supporting libraries, localisation, etc. where should I install my application folder to comply with ubuntu common practices?
<YourMomIsBoring> poop
<ducasse> sabrehagen: ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<YourMomIsBoring> shit crap nigger fuck
<sabrehagen> ducasse: ty
<YourMomIsBoring> the dong penis!
<ducasse> !ops | YourMomIsBoring
<ubottu> YourMomIsBoring: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<YourMomIsBoring> !ops the cockadoodledoo cock
<YourMomIsBoring> !ops where can i find a clitoris
<ubottu> YourMomIsBoring: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sabrehagen> lol
<YourMomIsBoring> !ops weiner in the cunt
<sabrehagen> this guy is gonna get it
<YourMomIsBoring> !ops all y'all's momma's are boring me half to death
<ubottu> YourMomIsBoring: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YourMomIsBoring> fine, insufficient attention gained by trolling
<YourMomIsBoring> stage 2 of my evil plan.....
<YourMomIsBoring> UNLEASH THE FLOODGATES OF THE NICKSPAM!!!!!!!!
<sarvsav> Hello everyone, I need a little help related to cron jobs and pipes
<minimec> sabrehagen: /usr/local/bin /usr/local/share / probably. If everything is in one folder, you could also go for /opt and do a link for the executanal binarys in /usr/bin.
<sarvsav> I have created a simple shell script
<YourMomIsBoring> [n0mad],  \9,  ^5,  ^peter^,  __raven_,  _barto_,  _ezhik,  _KaszpiR_,  _ruben,  _unreal_,  `z,  `Zephyr,  a1,  aau,  Aayush,  Abhishek_,  AbigailBuccaneer,  abra0,  AbyssOne,  acalewin,  AciD`,  Acn0w,  acrocity,  ac|work,  Ad1_RN,  Adam_FrVancouver,  adante,  addo,  adeschamps,  Adie,  admine_,  Adran,  adreno,  aegis,  Afforess,  Afrix,  Afrotoast,  Agent,  Agent_Smith_BR,  AgentClank:
<sarvsav> containing command, echo "Hello World" > helloworld.txt
<sabrehagen> minimec: i like the /opt idea, seems clean
<sarvsav> whenever, I am running this script using terminal, a new file is created
<MyLifeIsSoBoring> Sigyn: fuck you
<sarvsav> but with cron its failing. The cron job is 00 * * * * helloworld.sh
<bekks> sarvsav: that will not work, since your script diesnt contain a header line and you arent using an absolute path for the textfile.
<MyLifeIsSoBoring> no killing and absolutely no klining is allowed!
<Eduard_Munteanu> sarvsav, sure, '>' rewrites the entire file, use '>>' for appending
<MyLifeIsSoBoring> !ops still waiting for u all to kiss my ass
<ubottu> MyLifeIsSoBoring: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh.
<MyLifeIsSoBoring> !ops spam
<MyLifeIsSoBoring> !ops ubottu
<sarvsav> bekks: I tried adding #!/bin/bash as header.
<bekks> sarvsav: thats required.
<sarvsav> The problem is echo commands set output to screen
<bekks> sarvsav: and you need a full path to the textfile.
<sarvsav> but when executing via cron, there is no stdout
<sarvsav> hence the file isnot creating
<bekks> sarvsav: Because you need an absolute path...
<sarvsav> Does this works
<sarvsav> ~sarvsav/Destop ?
<sarvsav> ~sarvsav/Destop/helloworld.txt ?
<bekks> sarvsav: No. Thats a relative path. You need a full path: /home/sarvsav/Desktop/helloworld.txt
<DingDongDick> DJones: does ur momma have a clitoris?
<sarvsav> okay, let me try.
<DingDongDick> or did the muslims chop it off?
<sarvsav> thanks, bekks
<DingDongDick> LOL CLITORIS
<DingDongDick> THATS A FUNNY WORD
<DingDongDick> C L I T O R I S
<MisterCock> MY PENIS IS TEN FEET LONG!
<Eduard_Munteanu> Might be time to ask Freenode staff.
<ikonia> for what ?
<sarvsav> bekks: it failed
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia, they can sometimes help with persistent spammers
-MisterCock:#ubuntu- MY PENIS IS TEN FEET LONG!
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: nope
-MisterCock:#ubuntu- MY PENIS IS TEN FEET LONG!
<_unreal_> if you ban ".ip" the dipshit cant get in
<WheatThins> Hello, my external NTFS 1TB HDD stopped reading in Windows, and chkdsk wasn't running, but it reads in an Ubuntu liveboot. Ran SMART quickscan on it, a bunch of fields say old age or pre-fail but it shows the general assessment at OK, what should I do?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> WheatThins I would use the drive as little as possible
<_unreal_> WheatThins, what partition format is the HD?
<minimec> WheatThins: Backup... ;)
<Eduard_Munteanu> WheatThins, it's fine.
<Eduard_Munteanu> WheatThins, "old age" and "pre-fail" represent the type of wear/failure *in case* they fail.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> get another drive and backup what you REALLY need, then what you need and then anything else you wish
<_unreal_> WheatThins, what format is your partition? on this drive
<WheatThins> _unreal_: NTFS
<ToAruShiroiNeko> _unreal_ NTFS based on what he said
<ToAruShiroiNeko> WheatThins dont panic
<WheatThins> minimec:  hard to back up when it's the largest harddrive with you and you're half the planet away from home
<_unreal_> ya :) just get a strong drink
<Eduard_Munteanu> Pre-fail fields are those that may foretell a drive failure if they get out of range.
<WheatThins> Anything I can do that's proactive? It was showing as 0% usage in Windows
<WheatThins> _unreal_: strong drink at the ready
<_unreal_> heh
<Eduard_Munteanu> WheatThins, it's fine, unless the row registers as failed.
<WheatThins> Would it be good to defrag it or run fsck
<_unreal_> do you only use the drive on windows or do you also use it on linux?
<Eduard_Munteanu> No need to.
<WheatThins> _unreal_: I use it on both
<_unreal_> WheatThins, !! ding ding ding ding
<WheatThins> Eduard_Munteanu: going for peace of mind here, just want to make sure it won't harm it to use it, even if I don't need to
<WheatThins> _unreal_: it's NTFS though not like ext4
<Eduard_Munteanu> WheatThins, like I said, all SMART parameters are either prefail or oldage, there's no "good" type.
<WheatThins> Eduard_Munteanu: ty
<_unreal_> WheatThins, NTFS is a format that is for windows. when writing to an NTFS drive using linux. there is th potential to mess up the format
<_unreal_> I have delt with it before.... do what you can to pack up your files that you need
<WheatThins> _unreal_: is there a better cross platform format that isn't fat32?
<ikonia> no
<WheatThins> balls.
<_unreal_> you can add support for ext2 in windows and other formats but fat32 is really your best choices
<Eduard_Munteanu> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<Eduard_Munteanu>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<_unreal_> WheatThins, never write to an NTFS drive using linux it will Fark the partition
<Eduard_Munteanu> You can see the WHEN_FAILED field is -, so it did NOT fail.
<WheatThins> I don't much care for FAT32 as I have files larger than 4GB sometimes
<mike-zal2> is it possible to expand system's partition without braking fstab and similar settings?
<ikonia> WheatThins: it's not going to work out well for you
<ikonia> mike-zal2: fstab has nothing to do with the size
<mike-zal2> I need more space and I have on disk, but not on the system partiton...
<ikonia> mike-zal2: boot from a livecd, resize it, job done
<mike-zal2> ikonia, sorry, I might have mistaken something in such case. anyway, I mean without breaking system
<Eduard_Munteanu> mike-zal2, depends on the disk layout and partitioning
<mike-zal2> so just boot to another linux, resize partition and it will run?
<ikonia> mike-zal2: if you have free space to either side of the partition you want to grow, you can grow it from a livecd
<ikonia> mike-zal2: boot from a media that is not using that partition
<mike-zal2> have another distro on another partion so I can use it for that
<ikonia> mike-zal2: is it the same disk ?
<_unreal_> ikonia, are you using LV or extX partitions? if your using LV you'll beak something changing sizes
<mike-zal2> yes, but different partition
<mike-zal2> no encryption
<ikonia> _unreal_: no you won't
<ikonia> mike-zal2: then no - boot from live media
<mike-zal2> ok, then from live
<mike-zal2> thanks
<_unreal_> mike-zal2, just make sure your not exceeding your partition size meaning dont expand one and shrink an other where it over laps your written data. gparted wont let you but non gui partitioning programs may let you
 * _unreal_ learned the hard way many moons ago
<mike-zal2> I just have empty partition for windows but haven't used it since over a year so I just delete it and expand this one on it.
<_unreal_> then your all set
<mike-zal2> ok. thanks. will be back later, if I succeed ;P
<titanus> Hello
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<blackbird_> Hello SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> blackbird_: how'd that thing work out for you the other day?
<blackbird_> What thing I forgot it ?
<SchrodingersScat> And I'm on my first cup of coffee, so I don't recall either.  Can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<bunjee> can anyone help me setup an "su" password?
<poops> trying to add a new nic to ubuntu 16 (vm)
<poops> when running ip link I see the 2 intefaces )ens160 and ens33)
<poops> when trying to do ifup on ens33 i get unknown interface error
<poops> what am I doing wrong?
<poops> ip link does hsow noop state down mode - dont know what that means
<bunjee> poops - I can't help - don't know much about Linux.....
<ducasse> bunjee: what do you mean by 'su password'?
<Xplict> super user?
<bunjee> ducasse - Xplicit - yes - I'm just trying to figure out how to setup a super user password
<SchrodingersScat> !root | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ducasse> !root | bunjee
<SchrodingersScat> bunjee: use sudo and it's the same as your user password if you've the right privileges
<bunjee> okay - so I don't need an su password?
<ducasse> bunjee: no
<bunjee> alright - thanks all!
<poops> anyone?
<mike-zal> resizing partition went well, no issues, everything seems to be in order :)
<mike-zal> thanks guys
<Dro> hi
<Dro> i have an apple disk image (dmg) i want to convert it to iso, any idea how can i do that in ubuntu?
<fujisan> hello
<fujisan> does ubuntu snoop on users?
<fujisan> is it truly free Richard Stallman told me to come here and ask the developers
<fujisan> im here for freedom
<fujisan> is ubuntu ethical?
<mike-zal> fujisan, here are only normal users, no devs
<fujisan> we should unite
<ducasse> Dro: look at dmg2img and go from there. you would need to convert from hfsplus to is9660.
<pauljw> and we're all snooping on you, fujisan
<fujisan> Richard Stallman addressed that ubuntu
<fujisan> isnt ethical
<fujisan> not truly free snooping on the users
<mike-zal> it's outdated discussion
<Dro> ducasse, i converted it to img, but can't make an iso file :s
<blackbird1> Dro, sudo dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/home/username/image.iso
<fujisan> has it been addressed and fixed?
<mike-zal> fujisan, depends on what you mean by snooping but web and amazon searches are off by default now
<ducasse> Dro: no, because it's hfsplus. you need to convert to iso9660.
<Dro> ducasse, how can i do that?
<fujisan> and offering software that isnt truly free
<Dro> ducasse, i tried to convert it with dmg2img, i got an img file, then i mounted it
<fujisan> thanks mike-zal
<ducasse> Dro: easiest way is to just copy the files in the image and build an iso image from that.
<Dro> then i created an iso file using mkisof (or something like that)..
<fujisan> im banned from a lot of ubuntu channels
<fujisan> but i agree with Stallman
<Dro> well at last the iso is not working
<blackbird1> Dro, or GUI by using Brasero Disc Burner
<fujisan> that's probably why
<pauljw> fujisan, you should use stallman's hurd, oh wait, after 30+ years he still doesn't have it right.  so much for his genius...
<fujisan> there is no freedom on irc
<ducasse> !ot | fujisan
<ubottu> fujisan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mike-zal> fujisan, ubuntu is company based not community based. you can't expect from it to listen to community. it's not a democracy. they have a user target and try to adjust their distro to that target. if you want community based distro, use mint for example
<fujisan> it's not free speech if i speak something that ubuntu doesnt like i end up banned quieted muted
<ducasse> fujisan: no, you're just off topic.
<fujisan> here comes the irony im banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<fujisan> but not ubuntu -_-
<mike-zal> fujisan, don't see any issue. there is plenty of choice out there. doesn't like canonical policy? use different distro. this is so simple. freedom of choice. stallman sees only one way and calls it freedom... no thanks. there is a room for paid and free software.
<ikonia> nothing ironic there
<Dro> blackbird1, ducasse , i already got an iso file that looks fine, using mkisofs.. its just not boutable :/
<Dro> not bootable
<ikonia> join #macosx
<ikonia> oops
<pauljw> :)
<blackbird1> Dro, The ISO file contains only data file from your disk, there is no boot informations.
<fujisan> sory ikonia
<ducasse> Dro: it won't be unless you prepare it that way. read the genisoimage docs.
<fujisan> i wasnt trolling but topic dropped
<blackbird1> data files*
<Dro> ducasse, how can i make it bootable
<Dro> its a mac osx iso
<ducasse> Dro: i told you, 'man genisoimage'.
<ducasse> Dro: but osx might not boot at all from an iso9660 fs. ask in #macosx for further help.
<mifritscher>  /j #qemu
<mifritscher> sorry
<mifritscher> ^^
<dippn> Hey guys, anytime I use apt-get it tells me i need to run "dpkg --configure -a" - and when I do, it gets about 10 seconds into it then my computer restarts. Only Google result I could find was more related to a video driver needing to be reinstalled, I'm kinda new to linux and am not sure what to do
<Chris___> Hello guys, got a quick question regarding Nameservers
<dippn> What's up?
<Chris___> So, I have setup LAMP on my ubuntu machine and installed typo3 and so on
<Chris___> that worked. now i am trying to get my website
<javier_> buenas tardes
<Chris___> to reach my ubuntu machine
<ikonia> still waiting for the name server question.....
<Chris___> So, how can I setup my Ubuntu machine that NS1.mydomain.com and NS2.mydomain.com are on my server IP
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> you talk to who ever hosts your domains dns and ask them to update the name server record
<Chris___> what are the correct nameservers then, so people connect to my ubuntu server?
<ikonia> Chris___: they correct name servers ?
<ikonia> they are the ones that hosts your domain dns
<dippn> Chris___, you need two things, a DNS server with the NS records in the zone file for the mydomain.com. And you need the Registrar to create 'custom/child/whatever nameservers' for your domain that point the ns1 / ns2 sub domains to that DNS server
<Chris___> So my registrar is the one with the DNS server?
<dippn> no
<ikonia> Chris___: I'd advise you not to try to host dns - you dont seem to know how it works, contact your ISP registrar and ask them if they have a dns service
<dippn> well, they probably have one, but not what you're looking for
<ikonia> Chris___: what's the domain ?
<dippn> Do you have a virtualized dedicated server or actual dedicated server? Or are you running this off your computer or something?
<dippn> Are you paying your web host for a server basically?
<Chris___> I have rented an ubuntu VPS.
<dippn> ok
<dippn> And doy ou have the domain name registered through the same company?
<Chris___> My hoster only has my domain, I have no server from them.
<Chris___> Nope, two different companies
<ikonia> Chris___: what is the domain
<Chris___> ckaelin.ch
<dippn> ok, talk to who you rented the server from, they might help you set up nameservers
<dippn> on your ubuntu server
<dippn> You also need to talk to the company you registered te domain through, they will need to create those 'custom nameservers' at the registrar, but that will only work after your DNS server is set up on the ubuntu server
<ikonia> Chris___: 1ahosting.ch are who you need to contact
<Chris___> I cannot set up a nameserver by my own using the terminal, in this case ?
<ikonia> Chris___: contact them, for help
<dippn> You can, but what ikonia said
<ikonia> this isnt really an ubuntu problem
<dippn> I'd personally recommend BIND if you don't already have a DNS service set up
<ikonia> I strongly recommend you not to look at that
<ikonia> and contact a1hosting, they hold your name server record and appear to have a dns service
<ikonia> ask then
<Chris___> I am sorry ikonia, I do not have 1ahosting anymore, back then I had server and domain from them. Now I transfered domain to another company and I am trying to use my website on a VPS from another company
<ikonia> them
<ikonia> Chris___: they hold your dns record
<ikonia> so you HAVE to conact them
<ikonia> I suggest you ask them to use their dns service
<Chris___> oh
<Chris___> How is this possible? I transferred my domain from 1ahosting to another company [highly sorry for off-topic]
<ikonia> because you don't understand how dns works
<ikonia> thats how it's possible
<ikonia> the hosting is nothing to do with it
<ikonia> the quicker you conact A1hosting and ask them / pay them to use their dns service, the quicker you'll be working
<Chris___> I think the problem is that it hasn't been 24 hours when i changed the DNS settings
<ikonia> I don't think thats the problem
<ikonia> but "ok"
<Chris___> the reason why you see 1ahosting, is because the nameserver is still pointing to ns1.1ahosting.ch and ns2.1ahosting.ch, am I right ?
<ikonia> the SOA is 1ahosting
<ikonia> as I've said the quicker you contact them the quicker you'll be working
<ikonia> this isn't really an ubuntu problem
<Chris___> What you don't understand is that I am not trying to use their DNS server, rather want to setup my own DNS server, which is the same machine as my website (sorry if I am very unclear)
<afidegnum> i m trying to test an email functionality on my local pc where i can send email to n users  i.e   user1@hocalhost   up to n accounts. what is the best tool for that?
<ikonia> Chris___: you should not setup your own dns server
<ikonia> use theirs
<ikonia> the world does not need another lame server
<ikonia> and you can't set it up on 1 server
<ikonia> hence why you should use their prebuilt and internet supported infrastructure
<Chris___> okay, i get that
<ikonia> afidegnum: you need an MTA
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ikonia> if it's your local PC, setup an MTA that relays out via your isp
<maroun> hi guys
<Chris___> ikonia, so basically i should use their webserver, and I should point only my webpage to my vps?
<ikonia> no
<Chris___> i should use their nameserver*
<ikonia> yes
<Chris___> now I see where i screwed up
<Chris___> until 12th of august i am at 1ahosting, and after that I am with the new company
<Chris___> really sorry for being annoying
<a00> hi
<afidegnum> ikonia: MTA ?
<afidegnum> i dont understand
<afidegnum> I am not sending a mail out.
<afidegnum> just on my ubuntu PC,
<afidegnum> to test a script i m developing
<SchrodingersScat> afidegnum: you said, "on my local pc where i can send email to n users "
<ikonia> afidegnum: how do you expect to send any sort of mail without an mta
<afidegnum> ok,
<rypervenche> afidegnum: Are you looking to send something via the command line or with a GUI application?
<afidegnum> via python
<aliens1111> how do I send email via command line?
<rypervenche> afidegnum: Well, that's a very different question.
<Viraxis> aliens1111 : using a command-line mail client. IMO Alpine is one of the more user friendly ones
<ryffoje> Hey guys I have been having a problem lately installing ubuntu Desktop. I installed the OS onto a usb and boot from the USB then once the screen turn black it says The version that I am attempting to install and hangs there nothing else happens does anyone know how to fix this? It would be greatly appreaciated
<Viraxis> ryffoje: Just to clarify: your are trying to install from a USB to your HDD/SSD right?
<ryffoje> Yes I am
<Viraxis> okay. the most common issues would be a wrong iso (architecture, driver versions) or using a wrong flashing-tool for the usb-drive
<Viraxis> which flash tool did you use?
<ryffoje> Oh okay I have attempted with many flashing tools. They all are not able to flash the usb for some reason. The only one that seems to work is PowerISO. The one that Ubuntu reccomends to use has a problem extracting the ISO file
<bekks> you dont ned any other flashing tools rather tan cp or dd for current ubuntu iso images.
<O_Govinda> When I connect my android phone (running Lollipop), I get "Error initializing camera: -53: Could not claim the USB device" and doesn't show my the files on the device, as it used to. Ubuntu 16.04. Same problem with 14.04. At one point this started happening, and now it happens all the time. How to get Uubuntu back to seeing the phone as a storage device, not a camera?
<ryffoje> So how do I flash it?
<Viraxis> bekks : yeah true, but most people use graphical tools, and they often screw up your drive
<bekks> Viraxis: People kill their data with graphical tools, tools.
<bekks> *too
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : could it be that your android device reverted to PTP instead of MTP for data transfer?
<Viraxis> I know that it happens with my nexus sometimes: I set it to MTP, and it reverts to charging-only
<O_Govinda> @Viraxis: Could be. But I don't see a setting on my phone to check this or change it.
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : You can either set this from the developer options, or via the notification that should show up when you connect your phone to a computer
<ryffoje> Viraxis do you have any reccomended flashing tools?
<R13ose> How do I fix this error: http://pastebin.com/Tk3evg12 ?
<O_Govinda> Viraxis: I don't see "Developer options" (have looked hard). Under "Storage" there's "Unmount SD card" with the subtext "MTP or PHP function is active." But all of that is greyed out.
<Viraxis> ryffoje : either search for a tutorial on how to do it via the command line (google is your friend), or use UNetbootin if you're flashing from linux, or LiLi USB wheb flashing from windows
<Viraxis> I've used both tools, and they worked fine for me
<ryffoje> Which ones?
<OerHeks> R13ose, what were you doing when you got that?
<minimec> R13ose: There is a bug on this subject. Answer 8 provides a workaround. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1531728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531728 in ubuntu-mate "PyGIWarning: Soup was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Soup', '2.4') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded." [Undecided,Fix released]
<R13ose> OerHeks: sudo apt-get update
<Viraxis> ryffoje : both graphical ones, and the commandline
<ryffoje> Okay thanks! will try
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : to open developer settings you need to go to "about this phone" (or something like that), scroll down, and click the version number several (5?) times.
<Viraxis> about three clicks in it will start counting down to activating the developer options
<OerHeks> R13ose, on mate too? see the url from minimec
<Apteryx> Hi! I just installed KeePassX from source, and the icon doesn't show up in the launcher. The files are under /usr/local/share/icons or /usr/local/share/keepassx. Any idea?
<ikonia> they launcher isn't aware of that location
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure there was a KeePassX package in ubuntu
<Apteryx> ikonia: It's awfully behind, at least for 14.04.04 (0.4.3 and they are now at 2.0.2).
<Viraxis> Apteryx : in that case you'll need to add the entry to the laucher yourself. What DE are you using?
<Apteryx> Viraxis: Unity. There is an entry in the launcher already, it's just that the icon is missing (I get a generic grey rectangle in its place).
<R13ose> minimec OerHeks thanks that helped
<O_Govinda> Viraxis: Got the developer options. (5 clicks on "Build Number"). Awesome. But I don't see any setting for MTP/PTP.
<Apteryx> Viraxis: I could probably sort it out by copying any keepassx.png under /usr/share/pixmaps/, but I'd like to know if there is a better way to fix it (such as telling the desktop to look for icons under /usr/local/share/icons as well).
<ikonia> Apteryx: do you really NEED the later version
<ikonia> or do you just want it because it's later
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : it's called "USB Connection Mode" or something like that (my phone is in Swedish). On my device it's about halfway down the list
<Apteryx> ikonia: They fixed a critical security issue recently, in the 2.0 series. I'd rather use something up to date for something as sensitive as storing passwords.
<ikonia> Apteryx: are you sure the fixes aren't backported
<skinux> So, I noticed online they are distributing 16.04.1
<ikonia> as compiling it youself doesn't really mean "secure"
<ikonia> skinux: they are indeed
<skinux> Which must mean it has been released
<ikonia> it has
<skinux> Somoene told me it wouldn't be released until next week
<ikonia> no, the upgrade process has been held back for a week or so
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<Apteryx> ikonia: 0.4.3 was released in 2010... Not sure they even *can* backport anything to it.
<Viraxis> Apteryx : this is an official article on setting up application launchers with unity. Also covers icons. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<skinux> So that means I cannot get the upgrade to work or just means they prefer I don't do it.
<skinux> ?
<ikonia> skinux: it means the upgrade process has not been released yet
<skinux> Okay, so it literally won't work yet
<O_Govinda> Viraxis: I clicked "Enable USB debugging. (Debug mode when USB is connected)." That seems to have done it. We'll see if it sticks. Many thanks!
<ducasse> Apteryx: the keepassx version in 16.04 is 2.0.2-1
<javier_> hola de nuevo
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : Nice! Hope it won't fail on you again!
<javier_> me he bajado la ubuntu-mate alpha 1 para instalarla en el odenador de sobremesa
<O_Govinda> Viraxis: Well. . . . I now do see both "internal storage" and "SD card." But the only contents are "DCIM" and "Pictures." So I'm still in problems.
<javier_> voy bien encaminado o me tengo que bajar otra
<Apteryx> ducasse: I'm still on 14.04. I guess I'm due for an update.
<Apteryx> But the dorelease script has tried at least 3 times so far without success.
<OerHeks> javier_, english only please
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : So it seems to be in PTP mode then... (FYI: PTP is the protocol used for camera's, MTP for general purpose media players)
<javier_> sorry its nor for here
<ducasse> Apteryx: also, 2.0x is a complete rewrite. a security problem in 2.0x will not apply to 0.4.
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : Let me switch to english on my phone so I can give you the name of the menu entry. just a sec
<Apteryx> ducasse: OK!
<Xplict> l
<Xplict> ok
<O_Govinda> Javier: #ubuntu-es
<O_Govinda> Javier, "ubuntu-es" es el cuarto que usted quiere.
<ducasse> Apteryx: if you worry about software being too old, you should probably upgrade from 14.04, yes. the upgrade path opens next week, hopefully.
<Xplict> how do i log back into xchat if i have already registered?
<Xplict> i mean into freenode
<Apteryx> ducasse: Good! I'll try the upgrade process again in a week or two then!
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : The menu option is called "Select USB Configuration". It's about halfway down the menu; just a little bit lower
<nedstark> better make sure your hardware is fully compatible 1st
<kostkon> Xplict:    /ns identify nick
<ubuntu969> hey everyone
<nedstark> like knowing you don't need the proprietary amd driver that was dropped in 16.04
<ubuntu969> having some problems clearing a drive on gparted it says it cannot write changes because the drive is read only how do i make the drive rightable again so i can clear it with gparted
<O_Govinda> Viraxis: I'm looking under "Developer Options" but don't see that.
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : That's weird. What device/ROM do you have?
<O_Govinda> Moto G. Android 5.1. Not sure what ROM.
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : this is a guide by Virgin Canada on how to toggle the mode via the notification menu : http://goo.gl/6x9r6q
<Viraxis> don't know if it's persistent on your phone though
<Viraxis> O_Govinda : according to the motorola support site the option should also be at: Settings > Storage > Menu Image > USB computer connection.
<O_Govinda> Viraxis: Got it! Yea!!!! Many, many thanks.
<Viraxis> O_Govinda Awesome!
<O_Govinda> Viraxis: Indeed. And many thanks again!
<mach20x> Tried to reinstall Ubuntu, and it seems too be stuck
<mach20x> ubuntu CRON[10894]:  (root) CMD (    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly )
<mach20x> I've seen that on the hour for four hours
<Nilesh_> which package gives kdialog.h ?
<mach20x> This all started because I had an issue with unity that had me stuck without the launcher and the menu bar at the top, nothing I did seemed to really fix that, so I tried doing a reinstall
<kostkon> !find dialog.j
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dialog.j&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<ioria> Nilesh_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libkf5kdelibs4support-dev/filelist
<Nilesh_> thanks
<mach20x> Using and installing 16.04
<ruisilva> Hi! Need urgent help... formated a partition and installed Ubuntu. I want to recover data from that partition. Corrupted backup :(
<ducasse> mach20x: that's just a message that cron is running hourly jobs - that why it occurs on the hour every hour :)
<kikko842> hi
<ducasse> ruisilva: if you've overwritten it then the data is gone. you can try to recover some of it with photorec/testdisk, but...
<mach20x> That makes sense, but the dialog box has said nothing else over the past 5 hours now, during the reinstall, it doesn't appear to be doing anything
<SchrodingersScat> !recover | ruisilva, but like ducasse says, there's only so much you can do.
<ubottu> ruisilva, but like ducasse says, there's only so much you can do.: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<kikko842> who is developer packet pv?
<OerHeks> kikko842, you can find that on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pv
<ruisilva> Is not possible to recover a specific directory at a specific partition?
<ducasse> ruisilva: not if it has been overwritten.
<ducasse> ruisilva: data from a directory can be spread all over the disk, so you might be able to recover some that is not overwritten yet.
<ruisilva> I had a lot of data... and just installed Ubuntu. I believe that most of my lost data is somewhere in the partition.
<kikko842> OerHeks: thnaks
<kikko842> OerHeks: thanks
<ducasse> ruisilva: then try, but you will not recover the data you have now written over.
<ruisilva> ducasse: yes i understand that
<mach20x> why would a reinstall stall like this and how long should I wait?
<ruisilva> ducasse: i've seen a lot of websites and forums about it and didn't understand how to make the recovery
<ducasse> !recover | ruisilva
<ubottu> ruisilva: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<skinux> Is there any way to get the bottom-horizontal unity panel on 14.04.1 without having to upgrade to 16.04?
<OerHeks> skinux, no. hardcoded.
<ducasse> ruisilva: if you don't understand how to proceed and the data is important, take it to a professional recovery service.
<rypervenche> ruisilva: You can probably get the partition back with testdisk, but you need to know how to use it.
<rypervenche> ruisilva: Oh, but you installed Ubuntu on it. Yeah, you will have lost some data. testdisk and photorec will be your saviors here.
<OerHeks> for photorec you would need a spare hdd/partition to save the found files on
<OerHeks> and then sort and rename, ugh
<ducasse> mach20x: i would simply restart the machine and try again.
<danielmatos> Hi
<danielmatos> Can i contact to IRC Council?
<OerHeks> danilonc, sure, via email https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<ruisilva> rypervenche, But, there is a way of recover files with the same directory structure and names? Just as if we were listing an ordinary directory...
<ducasse> ruisilva: no.
<OerHeks> ruisilva, never happened to me, ext3/4 writes files everywhere, not logical, and names can be wiped too, part from extention
<danielmatos> Hi lads ;). Can somebody give me an hand please?
<ducasse> ruisilva: you will most likely get only some of the files, random names without organization.
<OerHeks> photorec makes folders with 500 found files, which you need to sort and rename yourself.
<ruisilva> so, this is an almost hopeless situation, right?
<ducasse> ruisilva: as i said, send it to professionals if the data is important.
<ruisilva> ducasse, yes, i'm browsing and looking for professionals
<Guest13327> how do you send mail annyomously and encrypted in ubuntu?
<danielmatos> @Guest13327 you can use protonmail
<danielmatos> @alien2112 you can use protonmail
<ducasse> ruisilva: probably your best option at this point. find someone with a good reputation.
<danielmatos> alien2112: protonmail xd
<ikonia> why would you send anonymous encytped mail
<ikonia> as if they don't know who it's from, how can they get the key
<alien2112> thanks
<danielmatos> alien2112:no prob
<danielmatos> ;)
<ruisilva> thank you guys!
<ducasse> ruisilva: good luck - hope you get some of the data :)
<hesiodos> what's up with ruisilva
<hesiodos> ?
<ikonia> nothing is up with him
<hesiodos> i missed it!
<hesiodos> i mean the subjext
-blount:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-siamack:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-lazzara:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-shangi:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-denno:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-else:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-chinn:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-chinn:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-gunilla:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-receivin:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-kellina:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-jarrid:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
<hesiodos> hi
<hesiodos> ?
-masson:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-line:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-jessi:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-birkett:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-kestelma:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
<ruisilva> hesiodos, i lost some data and was looking for help
<ikonia> it will pass in a few minutes, just hold on and ignore the noise please.
<hesiodos> ok
<hesiodos> i thought it might be of interest.
<hesiodos> that's all there is.
<hesiodos> it sound like it anyway
-Guest75768:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-conney:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-clerkcla:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-soard:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-abagael:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-lorin:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-shier:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-sriv:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-jer-huan:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
-mangum:#ubuntu- This annoying channel notice was brought to you by IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet. #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet #Wrongplanet
<ikonia> should be done soon, just hang on in there
<hesiodos> what's the matter?
<ikonia> just a few spammers
<ikonia> should stop in a minute
<hesiodos> wonder...
-tonya:#ubuntu- ikonia fuck you it will never be over and done. #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-hor:#ubuntu- ikonia fuck you it will never be over and done. #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-seregely:#ubuntu- ikonia fuck you it will never be over and done. #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-dasch:#ubuntu- ikonia fuck you it will never be over and done. #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ikonia> soon be done
<ikonia> few idiots
<ertz_> Hy All, I want to re-install win7 as dualboot with Xubuntu but I don't have the key product will win7 launcher recognize my computer ?
-gaylord:#ubuntu- ikonia fuck you it will never be over and done. #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ducasse> ertz_: that's a windows question, try ##windows.
-mathews:#ubuntu- ikonia fuck you it will never be over and done. #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ikonia> should stop now
<rypervenche> ruisilva: If you use photorec, no. It is a last resort.
<ikonia> sorry about the noise to the channel, just some idiot kids messing around
<ducasse> damn skiddies.
<ikonia> not even that
<ducasse> :)
<CookieM> http://safebooru.org/images/435/70405583d9cfab5e56a4a251cf7134d7897f48a1.png attention seekers. probably
<ikonia> CookieM: don't need you adding to it with random stuff like that
<ikonia> lets just return to ubuntu discussion please
<vzmctuy> Fuck you and #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<vzmctuy> Fuck you and #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<vzmctuy> Fuck you and #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ikonia> oh dear, they are not very good
<ducasse> not that inventive, either...
<danielboston26> does anyone know if ubuntu/debian will work on the new hp spectre
<OerHeks> danielboston26, with such minimal info, nobody can tell for sure. what hp spectre?
<danielboston26> its the brand new one it doesn't have a model number as i can tell
<danielboston26> "worlds thinnest laptop"
<danielboston26> its the macbook compeditor
<OerHeks> come back when you have more details then.
<danielboston26> i can't seem to find a model number for it was just wondering if anyone else here is using one
<danielboston26> i think its just called the spectre
<danielboston26> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/clp/hp-spectre/pcmcat748302046297.c?id=pcmcat748302046297
<danielboston26> 13-v011d is the model number
<danielboston26> at least thats the model number bestbuy has listed
<OerHeks> skylake, with Intel® HD Graphics 530. i think it will work.
<pnwise> HP made terrible consumer products, most laptops I have see overheat very easily
<pnwise> ubuntu should work fine
<danielboston26> this laptop is nice i like it
<pnwise> best way to test is to make bootatble usb and go test it on the  store
<danielboston26> battery life is horrible but just keep it plugged in and its fine
<OerHeks> personally i think Hp is fine, but experience may vary
<danielboston26> i would never buy a hp computer or reccomend one till now
<danielboston26> this is very nice
<danielboston26> i think breaking up the company worked for them
<pnwise> I have aonly terrible experience with HP. There was that series laptops that technicians didn't want to even open for cleaning because they are so crappy they stop working after that
<pnwise> can't remember the name
<danielboston26> pnwise i know what your talking about
<danielboston26> this pc is very different
<danielboston26> its my main machine besides my gaming pc
<danielboston26> i havn't had one issue with it other then battery life
<danielboston26> 9 hours my ass more then 2
<pnwise> If you want quality go buy XPS, thinpad, asus. Heck even macs are better
<pnwise> That's my opinion
<nedstark> i avoid all consumer-grade laptops and desktops
<danielboston26> i agree but i have had zero problems
<danielboston26> so in my experince it works for me
<danielboston26> nedstark i usually do as well but this computer got really good reviews so decided to give it a try
<BenderRodriguez> nedstark: and what constitutes a "non-customer grade" laptop?
<nedstark> Dell XPS is business grade
<pnwise> well I didn't have usually the first year, then some mb problem will happen like video chip will unsolder
<danielboston26> and its not priced at consumer level
<nedstark> BenderRodriguez, you can tell by whether they sell it on their business sales website
<nedstark> the real difference is its usually higher quality, no crapware
<danielboston26> pnwise ive had it since i want to say april
<danielboston26> now if it will break in a year i don't know
<nedstark> better in terms of durability and lifespan
<BenderRodriguez> nedstark: you do realize the internal components are the same and you're simply paying extra because of the supposed "business" use case, right?
<BenderRodriguez> You're much better off with gaming laptop
<danielboston26> i speant $1200 on this i consider it "prosumer"
<BenderRodriguez> Simply because the price to performance ration is much better
<pnwise> BenderRodriguez, that is not true, I have seen the internal of quite few laptops
<pnwise> and while chips are the same, there is a lot more that makes the difference
<OerHeks> lot of FUD rolling by ..
<danielboston26> as i say so far zero issues other then battery life not even close to what they say
<nedstark> BenderRodriguez, not usually, there are many different specs, and some have higher failure rates than others.  oem's make business laptops so they can take the abuse of corporate travel
<BenderRodriguez> I bought $1300 gaming laptop two years ago and it STILL has better specs compared to top of the line Macbooks or Dell/Lenovo business notebooks
<danielboston26> if thats a bios or power management issue idk
<danielboston26> it doesn't really bother me
<BenderRodriguez> nedstark: OEMs make business laptops in order to sell you bulk order discounts and package in some support with it
<danielboston26> nedstark i came from macs i would never buy a lenovo because of superfish but i was considering a dell
<BenderRodriguez> and essentially charge whatever they want as they know businesses can afford it
<nedstark> BenderRodriguez, thats only part of what they do
<danielboston26> nedstark i probably spent about the same amount of money on this that i would of a dell
<danielboston26> i didn't have $2500 for another mac
<danielboston26> plus the new macbook pro's aren't out yet
<nedstark> mac laptops are built to business-grade too, and they charge more, you get what you pay for
<danielboston26> nedstark excatly
<nedstark> apple doesn't have separate lines for consumers, its all expensive
<danielboston26> nedstark ive been a mac user for 20+ years
<SchrodingersScat> never too late to get on the right track
<ducasse> ok, are you finished arguing about laptops so we can get back to ubuntu support?
<danielboston26> nedstark with no new macbook pro and the fact i couldn't afford it anyway i chose this
<danielboston26> ducasse haha i started a flame war!
<danielboston26> worse then vi or emacs
<OerHeks> lot of FUD.
<pnwise> OerHeks, what FUD ?
<danielboston26> fucked up ducks
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | danielboston26
<ubottu> danielboston26: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nedstark> luckily lenovo's spyware didn't affect linux, and dell's bad security certs didn't either, just install linux to fix all the problems
<danielboston26> nedstark the fact that lenovo did that shows me they are not a company i want to support
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ikonia> spyware........what are you talking about
<ikonia> so tired of people making up stuff
<Seveas> ikonia: that's actually not made up
<pnwise> That is your point of view
<ikonia> it's not really spyware though is it....
<danielboston26> ikonia lenovo packaed spyware on their consumer laptops
<Seveas> both dell and lenovo did some really shady things in their oem installs
<nedstark> their "accidental" firmware PUA-like malware persistent across format and reinstalls on windows
<ikonia> it's call home stuff
<k1l_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danielboston26> ikonia not only that but it opened up your system to get hacked and broke ssl
<Seveas> ikonia: no, it was quite worse than that. But yes, !ot
<Seveas> is there any ubuntu support question?
<danielboston26> Seveas nope flame war
<Seveas> danielboston26: boring. Can we have an interesting support question please? :)
<kostkon> Too much ot today. I'm out.
<danielboston26> this all started cuz i asked if my hp laptop could run ubuntu or debian Seveas
<kostkon> Jk brb
<danielboston26> a friend of mine tried it on his but was having some issue
<danielboston26> im not sure what or if he got it fixed in the end
<Seveas> danielboston26: ah, so you caused this. 15 minutes in the penalty box for you :) And the answer is: try it and see. Live usb disk is easily created and if it works you can decide to install.
<danielboston26> Seveas just wanted to see if anyone had this laptop and got it working
<ducasse> danielboston26: if your friend has it, why not ask him/her?
<danielboston26> ducasse not really a "friend" friend more of an internet acquantance
<k1l_> danielboston26: best is to search online for this. because to meet one in here who got the exact same model is very difficult
<bozonius2> suddenly no sound in my ubuntu 12.04 VM.  Worked OK for as long as I've had it, just stopped yesterday.  I've tried a lot of solutions from around web, but still no sound.  Rebooting about 2 dozen times now with different fixes.
<Seveas> the hp website doesn't say what the hardware in it is
<Seveas> looks sexy though
<bozonius2> Virtualbox 5.0 with guest additions (though I don't think that matters).
<OerHeks> skylake, with Intel® HD Graphics 530. Seveas
<bekks> Which 5.0?
<bekks> There have been - about 20 releases :)
<bozonius2> Is there a way to reset the sound system in my VM back to baseline?
<bozonius2> hold on bekks
<bozonius2> 5.0.26
<bozonius2> I updated to 26 about 3 or 4 days ago when it came out.  Sound worked until yesterday.
<bozonius2> actually
<bozonius2> I should add
<bozonius2> the sound was stuttering for a while before it finally died.
<bozonius2> stuttering on and off again
<bozonius2> also, just FYI, sound works in my other VMs and host
<bozonius2> it seems to be peculiar to this VM only
<bozonius2> (thanks for the help, btw, again...)
<bozonius2> should I back out the GAs to 5.0.16 again?  Things worked OK back then IIRC
<frerra> how the pdf has been generated?
<frerra> I mean this pdf: http://s.ntnu.no/bashguide.pdf from this source: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<frerra> Is there any pdf version of http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide (suitable for pirnting?!
<frerra> any other*
<bekks> frerra: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<frerra> Woopse I was sending it to #bash!
<bozonius2> bekks:  Do you need more info?  Let me know.  I am here.
<bozonius2> (this sound nonsense drivesme crazy)
<bozonius2> not sure if this matters, but while trying to fix the sound problem, I installed pavucontrol.  Could that be making things worse somehow?
<bozonius2> It's the only package I've installed recently.
<Wulf> Good Morning!
<bekks> bozonius2: So you are using 5.026 and guest additions 5.016? Why do you suspect things to be working? :P
<Wulf> The ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop ISO is only 1.4 GiB. Is there any bigger version with more software?
<bozonius2> no, I am working 5.0.26.   I was asking if I should fallback to 5.0.16 GA; there was a problem for a while where the system did not operate correctly using 5.0.18 and 5.0.20.  There was an advisory about this for Ubuntu ?
<bozonius2> That set of problems seems to be gone now, but I thought, perhaps...
<ducasse> Wulf: not really, you install what you want over the network.
<kostkon> !dvdiso | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Wulf> ducasse: well, there is no network
<ducasse> !offline | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<circle> when splitting a file into multiple tracks (because it is accompanied by a .cue file), does the fact that the original file is a .flac mean I should use the shnplit option that lets the final files be encoded in FLAC format?
<ducasse> circle: if you want them to be lossless, yes.
<bozonius2> bekks:  short of totally re-installing the entire system, any idea why my sound suddenly died?
<bozonius2> I have not intentioally changed anything
<Mitchell92> Hey... I have ubuntu running on my notebook and wanted to know if there was anything to do to clean up unused cache data and the sort? I just notice slowly more disk space is being utilized.
<bekks> Mitchell92: Define "slightly more" please.
<ducasse> Mitchell92: 'apt-get autoclean' or 'apt-get clean' - see the man page for details.
<Mitchell92> Thanks ducasse , and a few hundred megabytes
<bekks> Mitchell92: A few hundered MB is nothing to be concerned about.
<circle> ducasse: kk
<Mitchell92> ok, thanks
<Mitchell92> hmm, closer to a little over a gig now that I think of it, but yes, I understand.
<circle> ducasse: how can i get cuetag to also name the files themselves for me?
<ducasse> circle: no idea, read the man page?
<circle> it has none
<ducasse> circle: any other docs?
<circle> ducasse: nah
<ducasse> circle: there is a gui tool that does all this called flacon, but it's not in the repos. i think there's a ppa somewhere, though.
<OerHeks> cuetag is part of cuetools, sparse manual indeed http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/cuetag.1.html
<OerHeks> so it has one man.
<circle> i thi9nk i need to name them
<circle> before i use cuetools
<circle> with shnsplit
<circle> yep, perfect
<circle> you do it when you use shnsplit
<circle> it has an option for naming them properly
<mndar> how do I Install openh264 and openh264enc/openh264dec in Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit?
<ducasse> mndar: not in the repos, so read the install instructions from wherever you got them?
<mndar> ducasse: ok. why is it not in the repos? licensing issues?
<ducasse> mndar: no idea. could be a licencing thing.
<ducasse> mndar: x264 is in the repos, though.
<mndar> ducasse: yeah. that will do for now
<mndar> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> mndar: np.
<SchrodingersScat> !info bleachbit | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (xenial), package size 284 kB, installed size 1813 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !info ncdu | Mitchell92, ncdu can also help you find where you've been squirreling things away that you may have forgotten about, which could be recoverable space.
<ubottu> Mitchell92, ncdu can also help you find where you've been squirreling things away that you may have forgotten about, which could be recoverable space.: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<_Crash_> Has anyone any idea how to disable emails being setn directly to linux system users? My system username is the same name as my email mailbox, and any email I send to my email gets delivered to the linux system user, instead of into the users mailbox
<SchrodingersScat> _Crash_: afaik you need a way of sending mail then
<_Crash_> or maybe link them
<_Crash_> SchrodingersScat, sending mail is fine, e.g. if I send mail tro my gmail account, but if I reply to it, it goes into my system mailbox.. "You have new mail!" and not actually into the dovecot mailbox
<_Crash_> however, if disabling it is an issue, is there a way to link them?
<ubuntu_fail> Hello!  Can anyone help me with a wireless issue? I think it's ACPI-related: sometimes I boot and my wifi card is not detected, and sometimes it is
<ducasse> _Crash_: so, you have an mta running locally set up to receive mail for some domain?
<_Crash_> ducasse, yes, I followed the perfect server tutorial
<ubuntu_fail> wifi issue: I have syslog files when it boots right and when it fails
<ubuntu_fail> .... not sure if there it highlights the issue. Anyone willing to help?
<ducasse> _Crash_: and your mua uses this mta for outgoing mail?
<_Crash_> yes
<ducasse> _Crash_: then set up your mta to use the dovecot lda for delivery.
<ducasse> _Crash_: should solve it.
<_Crash_> ducasse, not sure what you mean or how to do that
<ducasse> _Crash_: google ''dovecot lda' (local delivery agent). there are tutorials on the dovecot site for setting up with the most common mta's, google should find them.
<ducasse> _Crash_: it will deliver mail into your dovecot mailbox.
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> I am using dual-boot with ubuntu and windows. How can I find which partition is ubuntu on ?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: 'df' will tell you which partitions are mounted.
<k1l_> paranoidabhi: "sudo parted -l" will show the partitiontable
<_Crash_> ducasse, It seems I already have a /var/vmail/domain.com/user1/
<ubuntu_fail> is anyone good at fixing nvidia dirvers? been having issues
<ducasse> _Crash_: is that the dovecot mailbox tree?
<OerHeks> ubuntu_fail, ask your real question and find out?
<OerHeks> not much to fix on those binairy blobs ..
<ioria> it's the virtual setting of dovecot
<baprath> after upgrade google chrome not starting on ubuntu 14.04
<reisio> ubuntu_fail: try nouveau
<ubuntu_fail> Nvidia problem - horrible framerates, poor video playback. can't get it to work right (logs in and manages the desktop, but not much more). Weird thing is - it used to work well, and now it doesnt
<ubuntu_fail> reisio: nouveau works but is SUPER slow on 3d acceleration
<ducasse> _Crash_: the lda will use whatever mailbox tree dovecot already uses, that's what you asked for.
<reisio> ubuntu_fail: which you use for what, exactly?
<reisio> ubuntu_fail: dolphins in your desktop?
<ubuntu_fail> Nvidia problem: I reinstalled graphics-ppa 367 drivers - no luck (still 4-5fps). I then uninstalled virtualbox (unrelated update) - and I was getting 60fps. I rebooted, now it's back to 4-5fps
<ubuntu_fail> reisio: video encoding, games, etc. It's not just 3D issue: video playback is really choppy
<reisio> ubuntu_fail: what model gpu is it?
<ubuntu_fail> reisio: 965M
<ubuntu_fail> reisio: on an alienware 13 R2
<ubuntu_fail> reisio: (dual GPU - has built in intel skylake GPU)
<reisio> ubuntu_fail: 367.?
<HappySomethingSo> hi! I wante to install ubuntu as a dual boot to windows 10, now on boot, I can't boot into windows. When I select "Windows boot manager (on dev/sda2) I get "/endEmtire file path /ACPI)a034... ... /EndEntire  error: cannot load image
<HappySomethingSo> how do I fix this
<ubuntu_fail> reisio: 367.35
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: probably just need to mod your grub.cfg
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: how?
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: pastebin this stuff to somewhere: /etc/fstab, sudo lsblk -f, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<HappySomethingSo> ok
<ubuntu_fail> reisio: using graphics-ppa
<baprath> after upgrade google chrome not starting on ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> baprath: how did you upgrade it?
<reisio> ubuntu_fail: http://altshiftkill.com/install-ubuntu-on-alienware-13.html covers the process pretty decently
<baprath> via terminal apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> baprath, have you tried to remove the chrome config? ~/.config/google-chrome
<Bent0> Did something change with permissions to /home in 16.04.1? After dist-upgrading MySQL wont start using service mysql start. My datadir is in /home/mysql. Starting it manually works and moving the datadir to ANYTHING other than /home works too
<reisio> ubuntu_fail: maybe you shouldn't
<OerHeks> baprath, else reinstall chrome?
<baprath> yes
<k1l_> baprath: what happens when you open a terminal and start chrome from there. does it list errors?
<baprath> I reinstall it but nothing seems to work
<HappySomethingSo> reisio:  /etc/fstab no such file or directory
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: very unlikely
<baprath> it says Aborted (core dumped)
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: you're booted into ubuntu now?
<HappySomethingSo> yes
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Bent0> Did something change with permissions to /home in 16.04.1? After dist-upgrading MySQL wont start using service mysql start. My datadir is in /home/mysql. Starting it manually works and moving the datadir to ANYTHING other than /home works too
<k1l_> baprath: can you show the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: sudo cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: etc.
<HappySomethingSo> oh ok, now it does show something
<ducasse> Bent0: check if mysql runs under apparmor, maybe it blocks access to /home. there should be log messages if that is the case.
<Bashing-om> Bent0: Yeah, things changed in respect to mysql .. see the release notes for 16.04 .
<HappySomethingSo> reisio:  I'll have to connect to the internet though,just a minute
<baprath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20779499/
<Bent0> ducasse No apparmor is disabled I apt purged it
<Bent0> Bashing-om I was looking for them but did not see anything related to mysql
<SchrodingersScat> baprath: uname -m ?
<OerHeks> google-chrome-stable ?? that is not the original one from the standard repo
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: when was that ever in the standard repo?
<ducasse> Bent0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/#MySQL_5.7
<OerHeks> c. in the standard chrome repo*
<baprath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20779830/
<Bashing-om> Bent0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes >> Users with customised MySQL server configurations may hit a maintainer script error on upgrade due to changed configuration directives in MySQL 5.7. This will need to be fixed up manually. See the general MySQL update notes for details and instructions on fixing one common case of this.
<Bent0> Bashing-om ducasse: I´m running MariaDB wit their repo by the way. Worked fine on 16.04 before the .1 release.
<ioria> baprath, be sure to have the 64 bit version
<baprath> offcourse.
<Tendies> Hi i'm trying to setup a vpn server on ubuntu server 14.04 with a usb ethernet adapter and i'm really lost for that to do. i got it working on the builtin ethernet eth0 but cant get it for eth1.
<bekks> So plugin the adapter and take a look at dmesg and ifconfig -a
<ducasse> Bent0: their repo? try the mariadb channel.
<Tendies> bekks: ifconfig -a shows the eth1 device
<reisio> Tendies: you want it as a secondary?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: I can' connect to the internet
<Bent0> ducasse: No anwer. Also this happened after upgrading to .01
<Tendies> i want all traffic to go through eth1, reisio
<bekks> Tendies: So it is detected and justneeds to be configured.
<HappySomethingSo> reisio:  Can I fix this without pastebin?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: Or can I delete ubuntu and go back to windows?
<Tendies> i tried adding it in /etc/network/interfaces but it didnt do anything
<bekks> Tendies: How did you add it there?
<Tendies> i just did what it had for eth0 already and replaced eth0 with eth1
<Tendies> auto eth1, iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Bent0> ducasse: Funny thing is. When I symlink /home to the new location I moved mysql (/ssd) and edit my.cnf to look for /ssd it still wont start. Remove the symlink and it works
<helghareeb> @HappySomethingSo Going back to windows is useless
<bekks> Tendies: And what "did not work" then?
<SchrodingersScat> baprath: google dropped support for 32-bit, so there's really only the one option :)
<ducasse> bekks: it's just more likely others there also use that repo, only the official repos are supported here. ofc you could also try #ubuntu-server, but i imagine they'll say the same thing...
<bekks> Tendies: Did you check with ifconfig -a and netstat -rn after changing that and restarting networking?
<Tendies> ooh
<HappySomethingSo> helghareeb: how so?
<Tendies> how can i restart networking?
<ioria> baprath,  if you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<helghareeb> HappySOmethingSo Ubuntu is doing really great. They enhanced the user experience a lot. Though they still struggle in the mobile world, Microsoft has gone through tough times on the mobile side also
<helghareeb> HappySomethingSo: Everything can be managed here, with some help and search
<HappySomethingSo> helghareeb: I wouldn't say it's doing great when if you install it to dual boot it prevents the other OS from booting at all
<helghareeb> HappySOmethingSo: Ubuntu prevented another OS from booting?
<HappySomethingSo> yeah
<HappySomethingSo> helghareeb: windows works without help search nor work, I just wanted to install ubuntu to use a program that won't run without it and now >I can't boot into windows at all
<HappySomethingSo> I would say that's quite the failing on ubuntus side
<ducasse> HappySomethingSo: have you any idea how often windows installs have prevented linux from booting for people over the years? :)
<baprath> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20781502/
<Tendies> all i see from netstat -rn is stuff on tun0 thats for openvpn
<helghareeb> HappySomethingSo: Let's review the installation process you went through, to make sure that you did not remove the Windows installation. If it is still there, I am sure you can reach it, may be with some tweaks
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: it's just a simple configuration issue
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: did you pastebin those three things?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: I don't have internet
<helghareeb> HappySomethingSo: ducasse: +1
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: you're on IRC, so you clearly have
<HappySomethingSo> can I reslolve this without pastebin?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: I'm on another pc
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: dump those three things to text files, copy them over to this box, put them online
<HappySomethingSo> ok
<HappySomethingSo> it'll take a while though
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: probably your best option
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: why don't you have networking on the box?
<ioria> baprath,  uname -r
<ioria> baprath,  and have you tried to redownload the .deb file ?
<beloved> psensor works with GNOME Panel in Ubutnu. What other packages are designed for it?
<baprath> ioria, I have tried three times but something missing
<baprath> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20782044/
<_Crash_> ducasse, completely out of ideas.. I even tried setting mail_home = /var/vmail/%d/%n AND mail_location = maildir:~/Maildir inside the dovecot conf
<ioria> baprath,  have you tried the Guest Account ?
<_Crash_> ducasse, but I can receive emails fine, it just goes to my user on the linux system instead inside /var/mail/user
<ducasse> _Crash_: you wanted your mta to deliver mail to dovecot, right? dovecot mailboxes were already existing?
<baprath> ioria, I have remove it earliar.
<_Crash_> ducasse, not sure what you mean by "mta" but the /var/vmail/domain/user exits, yes
<_Crash_> just no mail going in there
<ducasse> _Crash_: mta = mail transfer agent = whatever handles outgoing mail.
<ioria> baprath, meaning ?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: hello! when I uninstalled virtualbox and rebooted, the nvidia side worked great for 1 boot - I rebooted and it went slow again (haven't reinstalled anything). Sounds like nvidia is having some configuration/boot up issue... want to take another stab at it?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: I don't know, I input the password but it ignores the connection
<baprath> disable the guest login
<ioria> baprath, oh, ok
<ioria> baprath,  maybe a new user ...
<baprath> ioria, yes I am.
<ap916> Guys, Is anyone facing the problem of unity crashing in Ubuntu 16.04 when windows animations are changed ?
<ioria> baprath,  no, i mean create a new user :)
<_Crash_> ducasse, any ideas?
<nicomachus> is there a way to easily convert the main body text of a bunch of webpages to PDF or some type of word doc?
<ducasse> _Crash_: assuming that dovecot already has mailboxes, you should not be touching the dovecot config now at all. you should be configuring your mta (postfix or whatever) to use the dovecot lda for local delivery, that will put mail in the dovecot mailboxes.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: I do not mind .. but we are seriously hampered in that I know nothing of how the VM interfaces . not a clue .
<_Crash_> ducasse, so dovecot uses the /var/vmail dir right?
<ioria> nicomachus, html ?
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: does networking work from the install media? You could use that temporarily ('Try Ubuntu')
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: helghareeb ducasse http://pastebin.com/ZsiVB8uY
<ducasse> _Crash_: i don't know your particular setup, but you should not need to care about where dovecot stores mail right now. just tell the mta to deliver mail to dovecot, and it will take care of the rest.
<nicomachus> ioria: yes. the pages are downloading right now via wget, but I need to get them into a readable format.
<ubuntu_fail>  dkms,
<ioria> !info wkhtmltopdf | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.2.4-1 (xenial), package size 191 kB, installed size 974 kB
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: it doesn't
<ducasse> _Crash_: what handles outgoing mail - postfix?
<_Crash_> I presume so
<nicomachus> ioria: ok. seems to be the consensus.
<ioria> nicomachus,  good luck
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: I don't think it's VM. I think when I removed it it redid something with dkms/boot options/ureadahead that let it owrk, and after that first boot it reconfigured it wrong again.
<_Crash_> ducasse, I presume so
<ducasse> _Crash_: you don't know what handles outgoing mail, but you know your server does?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: I think there is some module/option/configuration option that is screwing things up
<_Crash_> ducasse, it's whatever is the standard setup for postfix and dovecot, like I said, I just followed the Perfect Server Tutorial for Ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> _Crash_: ok, then this is what you want: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/LDA/Postfix
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: We are back to " sudo dkms status " ? see if all is compatible now .
<Tendies> how can i verify a usb ethernet device in ubuntu is working? it shows as being connected to my network but i can't ping it
<bekks> Tendies: Check dmesg, ifconfig -a and netstat -rn
<Tendies> its on ifconfig -a but so is eth0 which isnt even connected
<bekks> Tendies: Which is expected and ok.
<ducasse> _Crash_: that should tell you all you need to know. i need to go, but if you need more help just ask in the channel, or try #ubuntu-server if nobody knows.
<_Crash_> ducasse, alright, ty!
<Tendies> then on netstat, it shows dest 192.168.0.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 for eth0 and eth1, which doesn
<Tendies> t seem right
<bekks> Tendies: Why not?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/uq76
<bekks> Tendies: Pastebin the entire output please.
<ducasse> _Crash_: np. i use this setup myself, and it works like a charm. good luck :)
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: can it be fixed? if not, can I restore windows or will I have to start from scratch?
<_Crash_> ducasse, I've used this tuts inb the past and they've worked fine lol, just this time it doesn't want to work
<Tendies> bekks: i can't exactly paste it
<bekks> Tendies: you need to.
<bozonius2> bekk:  Restarted the pulseaudio server on host, rebooted Ubuntu VM, works again!
<bekks> Tendies: Otherwise the exact state isnt clear.
<bekks> bozonius2: Nice :)
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: I think I've already told you a number of times, you almost certainly have a simple misconfiguration alone
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: if you want help, you need to show someone those three items I mentioend
<reisio> mentioned*
<bozonius2> I had noticed error messages in /var/log/messages saying pulse could not connect...I am assuming to the VM.
<HappySomethingSo> I sent you a pastebin
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: if networking works from the Ubuntu live OS, booting that up will be the simplest
<bozonius2> I will try to remember this solution next time.
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: where?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio:  http://pastebin.com/ZsiVB8uY
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Humm .. now that is completely different than previous //. what returns now " dpkg -l grep -i nvidia ; lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<bozonius2> sorry for the bother.
<Glockx> hi guys, dumb question, if I install 16.04, and check for updates while installing, will I get all of 16.04.1 updates?
<Tendies> bekks: http://pastebin.com/XuUs0DAY
<k1l_> Glockx: yes
<bekks> Tendies: thats not the full, exact output of netstat -rn.
<Glockx> k1l_, thanks
<bekks> Glockx: you will get all updates as of now, not even 16.04.1
<bekks> *not only
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/kwb7
<Glockx> bekks, great , thats what i want. thank you
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/1ww9
<Tendies> bekks: http://pastebin.com/uXM8fnj0
<baprath> ioria, I created new user,chrome opening in that account but not in root account?
<bekks> Tendies: where is that tun0 coming from?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: and here is the syslog file from when I rebooted after removing virtualbox - and Nvidia worked great:  http://termbin.com/7ckk
<Tendies> bekks: that's from openvpn
<bekks> Tendies: why is eth0 still configured after you told us you disabled it?
<Tendies> i didnt say i disabled it, i just unplugged the ethernet from it
<bekks> Tendies: Why didnt you disable it?
<Tendies> how do i disable it
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: I see no faults in those either . Does the log file relate any issues ?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: did you manage to read it?
<bekks> Tendies: you said you replaced eth0 with eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces - did you restart networking or your box?
<mircx1> Hello i want please ask something this possible run avocode in ubuntu?
<bekks> mircx1: whats "avocode"?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: the only thing I can think of is that removing VM made it remove/update the linux-headers. is there a way to manually force a rebuild of the linux-headers? apparently the nvidia process can fail to fix them appropriately
<mircx1> someone try run file and i want to know is this possible run that
<bekks> mircx1: we have too less information to answer that question.
<mircx1> i ask if this possible run that?
<mircx1> beacuse i try write in apt-search and i no see nothing
<bekks> How can we answer that if you didnt even tell us what "avocode" is?
<mircx1> ok on sec i told to you
<bekks> mircx1: you didnt :)
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: yeah
<mircx1> looking for a 32 bit version of avocode
<bekks> mircx1: What is "avocode"?
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: what should I do?
<k1l_> mircx1: its propriate software. ask them
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: U/EFI is kind of a nightmare; you might want to ask #windows for instructions on recovering your boot setup for Windows, and then once you have Windows booting, you can fix Ubuntu again (you can even have Windows boot Ubuntu instead of vice versa, which is not ideal, but a non-horrible stopgap)
<reisio> HappySomethingSo: it's quite simpler to dual boot with two separate disks, and quite simpler to get on with life with only ONE operating system rather than two or more, FYI
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: that's not very promisiong at all
<OerHeks> mircx1, as avocode is Commercial, sure it is not in our repos. they seems to have .deb packages.
<HappySomethingSo> reisio: Can I get rid of ubuntu and return to windows?
<OerHeks> mircx1, and if you look carefull, 64 bit deb only
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Still reading the syslog .. as to kernels, ' dpkg -l |grep linux- ' . We see what is .
<de-facto> HappySomethingSo havent read all about your problem with EFI, but have you tried to use efibootmgr to look into it?
<mircx1> someone is need 32 bit but in pack i no see
<ikonia> then it doesn't exist
<ikonia> contact the vendor and ask them about it
<ikonia> it's a comercial product - ask them
<k1l_> mircx1: we cant help you. ask the avocode guys
<HappySomethingSo> de-facto:  I wante to install ubuntu as a dual boot to windows 10, now on boot, I can't boot into windows. When I select "Windows boot manager (on dev/sda2) I get "/endEmtire file path /ACPI)a034... ... /EndEntire  error: cannot load image
<de-facto> hmmm
<mircx1> ok thanks
<mircx1> this no me this someone else
<HappySomethingSo> de-facto: http://pastebin.com/ZsiVB8uY
<de-facto> HappySomethingSo have you tried turning off secure boot in bios?
<HappySomethingSo> no
<HappySomethingSo> I'll try taht now
<de-facto> HappySomethingSo coudl be something like this here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1091464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091464 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to chainload Windows 8 and 10 with Secure Boot enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<de-facto> at least that was hinted to by http://askubuntu.com/questions/377979/windows-8-uefi-does-not-boot
<HappySomethingSo> de-facto: ok I did that
<OerHeks> http://pastie.org/10917746
<HappySomethingSo> de-facto: now it seems like it's loading but it's got the windows circles in ablack box with the ubuntu purple background
<Tendies> ok bekks i've replaced the eth0 in interfaces and restarted
<HappySomethingSo> it's taken ages to load
<bekks> Tendies: You said you already did that?
<HappySomethingSo> but it works
<HappySomethingSo> that's a relief
<Tendies> i hadnt previously replaced it, i added new lines
<HappySomethingSo> now I don't want to have to wait so long every time I boot for ubuntu when it can't even connect to the internet so I'd like to uninstall it, how would I do that?
<bekks> Tendies: "adding new lines" is not "replacing".
<bekks> Tendies: What are you doing there?
<Tendies> that's what i just said
<Tendies> now i have removed the eth0 lines
<Tendies> so they have been replaced
<ikonia> Tendies: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Tendies> 14.04 server
<ikonia> put a desktop on it, and use network manager
<EriC^^> HappySomethingSo: put windows as the main efi file using efibootmgr then remove ubuntu's partition
<jinxi1> does linux have a adobe premiere pro alternative?
<EriC^^> jinxi1: there's openshot and kdenlive, not as powerful as adobe premiere pro i'd think though
<EriC^^> they're free though
<EriC^^> jinxi1: there are others that are paid too, the guys in #ubuntu-studio might know more about them
<bekks> Tendies: Can you please pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file and the outcome of ifconfig -a and netstat -rn after a reboot please?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/qfvf
<crafty1> Is Freenode getting DDOSed or something I keep getting kicked over to ubuntu-unregged even though Im auto identified with NickServ. I do see we had issues with spammers.
<ikonia> crafty1: ask in #freenode
<k1l_> crafty1: make sure you are logged in when trying to enter #ubuntu
<crafty1> Im definitely logged in.  All of my clients auto identify with NickServ
<crafty1> Its only happens when Im afk for a while
<crafty1> Oh well
<de-facto> crafty1 you could also try to use SASL auth (which is done before join any channels). E.g. Hexchat already has that build in
<Guy1524> Hey guys, why is battery life awful on Ubuntu
<ikonia> thats a pretty wide statement
<ikonia> it really depends on the hardware and how well the power management is supported in linux in general
<Guy1524> Oh
<Guy1524> Generally what components take more power in Ubuntu
<ikonia> components ?
<Guy1524> CPU, memory, GPU, etc.
<deitarion> I have a Lubuntu 15.04 VM in VirtualBox and, after rebooting to apply updates, it ignores left-clicking at the X11 level (cat /dev/input/event5 recognizes both buttons but xev sees only right clicks). Has anyone seen and solved this? Google is only giving me very old results.
<deitarion> (Given that this is common infrastructure, I thought I'd ask in the much more populated channel)
<deitarion> s/it ignores/it has started to ignore/
<bekks> !15.04 | deitarion
<ubottu> deitarion: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<deitarion> Ahh. Then I'll just roll the VM back to a version before the security updates broke my mouse. I don't have time to play around with this.
<de-facto> deitarion what was updated? have you installed the latest guest additions with the correct version?
<deitarion> de-facto: I just let the update manager do its thing and then rebooted once I'd finished the day's tasks.
<k1l_> 15.04 doesnt get any updates anymore
<Guy1524> I know next to nothing about this, but I would reinstall X11
<bekks> I'd install a supported release instead..
<de-facto> deitarion i guess you can see at "cat /var/log/apt/history.log", but yeah thats pretty much end of life i guess
<deitarion> Huh. I just tried rebooting the thing and this time the mouse worked. Must've been something that needed two clean reboots to stabilize.
<neldogz> Hello everyone I created a tutorial on how to configure a simple mirrored array using mdadm in hopes that it could help others. The information on mdadm is a bit scattered on the web but I gathered from various sources and tested with success within a lab. Would love some feedback to ensure that it is as technically as accurate as possible: https://www.revelify.com/linux-raid-using-mdadm/
<ikonia> neldogz: it's a two minute job to create an array
<ikonia> it's hardly scrattered all over the web
<neldogz> ikonia, there were a couple of things that I had a difficult time understanding such as if it is necessary to create partitions and prepping disks
<neldogz> hopefully i captured everything
<ikonia> I don't think it's a great guide
<ikonia> I think it has some bad practices in it
<ikonia> and I don't think it's something that needs a guide - it's 2 minutes work and well documented
<ikonia> I don't think it's useful to just blindly post it into an IRC channel, thats not really going to help anyone
<Hanumaan> is 16.04.1 arrived? can one update commandline in ubuntu?
<neldogz> ikonia, thanks for the feedback. I will work to make it better.
<ubuntu_fail> having trouble getting Nvidia drivers to work - I get a low res desktop, and a segfault when I try to log out and back in
<ikonia> Hanumaan: it is release, however the upgrade process is delayed by a week
<neldogz> ikonia, can you share with me what you consider bad practices?
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: did you get the drivers from nvidia.com or ubuntu software center
<ubuntu_fail> ikonia: graphics ppa, nvidia-367
<ubuntu_fail> ikonia: geforce 965M on an intel skylake
<ikonia> neldogz: all your prep work with things like wipe bs, you go over the top with your dd blanking stuff, there are pros/cons to partitioning a meta device over a physical disk and raiding the partition, you don't reference any of that,
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: is the nvidia module getting loaded
<neldogz> ikonia, ah got it, thanks! I appreciate it.
<ubuntu_fail> ikonia: see lsmod:    http://termbin.com/kb6e
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: just answer the question
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: is the nvidia module loaded
<ubuntu_fail> ikonia: i think so - not sure how to confirm
<ikonia> you should see it in lsmod
<Tendies> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Eg0FXMKU
<ikonia> Tendies: your eth0 and eth1 have the same ip
<ikonia> Tendies: that will never work
<Tendies> eth0 is disabled
<ikonia> doesn't look disabled
<Tendies> or i removed it from interfaces file
<bekks> Tendies: It will not work.
<ikonia> looks like the interface is up
<ubuntu_fail> ikonia: then yes - but under "used by", it says 82
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: so in the xorg logs, does it show as using the nvidia module ?
<Tendies> so how do i disable it, once again
<ikonia> Tendies: did you reboot as bekks told you
<Tendies> yes
<ikonia> so it's not in  the interfaes file, you rebooted and it's come up configured exactly the same as eth1
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<Tendies> oops i typed it wrong
<ikonia> you type what wrong
<Tendies> just ignore the inet line on eth0
<Tendies> its just not there
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> it is there
<Tendies> i typed that
<ikonia> what ?
<Tendies> im troubleshooting the server which is not online, so i can't exactly pastebin it
<ikonia> but eth0 is stil there
<ikonia> if you typed it or pastebin'd it
<ikonia> it's still there
<Tendies> i thought you meant the inet addr line was the problem
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> it's the same ip
<Tendies> that line, in the actual output, is not there. i mistyped that.
<ikonia> this all sounds very dubious
<ikonia> Tendies: why not install ubuntu (desktop) and just use sane desktop tools
<ikonia> it'e clear you're not a confident linux user, why not make it easy on yourself
<ikonia> network manager would make this 3 clicks
<ubuntu_fail> ikonia: yes, xorg loads nvidia
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: ok, so are there any "EE" lines
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: and then secondary any "WW" warning lines
<Tendies> there i fixed it http://pastebin.com/zYv2Gis0
<ikonia> Tendies: got to be honest, - I'm not %100 sure I believe what you are typing
<ikonia> as you've also changed the BROADCAST line
<Tendies> i realized that was different in the actual one just now, so i changed it
<ikonia> Tendies: my advice to you, stop messing around with something you dont understand, get ubuntu desktop on there and start using your machine with ease and confidence
<Tendies> how about you stop giving me completely useless input like OH INSTALL A DIFFERENT OS
<ikonia> I didn't say a different OS
<ikonia> I said a desktop on the same OS
<ikonia> there is nothing useless about that advice
<Tendies> it's no different, its a full reinstall
<ikonia> and typing in caps doesn't help you
<ikonia> Tendies: no, it's not
<ikonia> you could just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ikonia> or xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop package for something lighter
<Tendies> yeah let me get comfortable with it by not using it
<ikonia> well, you seem to be sprinting before walking
<ikonia> and the tools help you - they don't stop you learning
<Tendies> i use them a lot okay? now i'm using server
<Tendies> and it seems to be all in order now
<ikonia> doesn't look in order
<ikonia> you can stil use "a server" with the tools
<Tendies> eth0 is not UP nor RUNNING, and the vpn connects
<ikonia> so what's hte problem then ?
<ikonia> if it's working as you expect, what's the isue
<ikonia> issue
<Tendies> it previously wasn't, now it does. i assume removing the eth0 lines did the trick.
<ikonia> so what's the problem you need help with ?
<ikonia> you've basically moved the interface from eth0 to eth1 so it's not running dual homed, if thats what you wanted to do "great"
<Tendies> it's been solved by what you guys told me earlier
<ikonia> "great" ?? so there is no need to show us pastebins if it's working
<ubuntu_fail> ikonia: "unable to get display device for DPI computiation"
<ikonia> ubuntu_fail: never seen that, I'd have to look up that error code
<Lokie> anyone got a link for a good tutorial for either increasing the space in a live usb and / or for creating a persistant live usb?
<bekks> Lokie: Just install Ubuntu, and use your USB as install target.
<Lokie> that works?
<Lokie> install it from where? live usb to itself? another usb?
<bekks> Lokie: you could use an install iso, another usb, or even debootstrap.
<Lokie> bekks bear with me. Installing it to another usb I get it. The install iso not.
<OerHeks> the usbcreator can do that, Lokie , else https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent
<akik> Lokie: all you need is two usb sticks if you go with that method
<bekks> Or an installation cd (thus the iso) and just one USB.
<Lokie> copy over the data and fix the persistance
<bekks> Lokie: those are two different methods.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Sorry .. thunder storms and loss of power for a spell . What now is the graphic's status ?
<Lokie> bekks I partially see it. So far the "easiest" one seems using the usb-creator-gtk
<bekks> Thats the method leaving you wit a persistent live usb, not with a full installation.
<Lokie> so this one? Method 1: Installing Ubuntu directly to USB drive from installer CD
<bekks> Lokie: I'd go that way, yes.
<Lokie> care to elaborate why it's better than a simple persistant live usb
<bekks> It will give you a full install.
<akik> Lokie: you can partition your usb stick as you wish
<TheCynosure> Does any one know of a tool to convert an old .smi.bin into a .iso
<Lokie> I know I can in theory but I never did play with partitions
<Lokie> so even this: "use a tmpfs in RAM for /tmp," looks tricky :p
<Lokie> but will have to try and see
<extinct_potato> Hello, I cannot install qtdeclarative5-dev.
<m4xx> afternoon all. i've set up a samba share on my ubuntu 16.04 box. when i connect to it from my  macbook i can browse all configured folders/files just fine yet on my windows box i can browse the folders but i don't see any files in any of them
<m4xx> google has yielded me nothing that has helped
<Bashing-om> !info qtdeclarative5-dev
<ubottu> qtdeclarative5-dev (source: qtdeclarative-opensource-src): Qt 5 declarative development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.1-2ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 315 kB, installed size 2307 kB
<m4xx> any help would be much appreciated
<extinct_potato> qtdeclarative5-dev requires qt5-dev but it will not be installed
<extinct_potato> *qt5base-dev
<extinct_potato> btw, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<extinct_potato> It's an extremely important issue, for it impacts the ability of compiling QT5 apps.
<extinct_potato> It's actually impossible to compile QT5 app on Ubuntu 14.04.
<extinct_potato> I need to compile one app that relies upon qt5, and I can't, so I have to use WINDOWS version of that app on Wine. It's pathetic..
<trism> extinct_potato: what is the error when you try to install qt5base-dev?
<trism> extinct_potato: in a pastebin
<Bashing-om> !info qt5base-dev trusty
<ubottu> Package qt5base-dev does not exist in trusty
<trism> extinct_potato: sorry qtbase5-dev
<extinct_potato> sorry, it was qtbase5-dev
<extinct_potato> requires libgles2-mesa-dev or libgles2-dev but it will not be installed
<trism> extinct_potato: follow the chain, try either one
<extinct_potato> libgles2-dev has no installation candidate
<trism> extinct_potato: hmm, what is, apt-cache policy qtbase5-dev
<trism> extinct_potato: extinct_potato I only see libgles1-mesa-dev in trusty not 2
<extinct_potato> could it be some shitty ppa?
<trism> extinct_potato: wait not I see it nm
<trism> extinct_potato: try libgles2-mesa-dev
<OerHeks> libgles2-dev https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/libgles2-mesa-dev
<extinct_potato> woah
<extinct_potato> it returns very big output
<OerHeks> something is wrong, did you run apt-get update before installing?
<extinct_potato> gimmie a sec
<extinct_potato> no, not really
<trism> extinct_potato: pastebin the output please
<extinct_potato> trism : it's in Polish..
<trism> extinct_potato: doesn't matter
<extinct_potato> okay, gimmie a sec
<extinct_potato> http://pastebin.com/Y0T5BBp0
<extinct_potato> here it goes
<extinct_potato> I can provide help with translation if needed.
<trism> extinct_potato: what is: apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa;
<extinct_potato> http://pastebin.com/GeZqdpNS
<HappySomethingSo> I'm trying to repair windows after trying to dual boot ubuntu. I have a windows repair cd which the computer should be booting from, but grubs appears, what can I do to boot from the repair cd?
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: Change the boot order in your BIOS.
<trism> extinct_potato: ahh there we go, you look like you have an old version from the xedgers ppa
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: it's set to odd first
<extinct_potato> trism : ooh yeah, i remember installing something from them.
<trism> extinct_potato: try: apt-get install libgles2-mesa/trusty; don't do it if it looks like it wants to remove alot of stuff
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: it's correct, that's how I first installed ubuntu
<extinct_potato> trism : okay, will try to do it tomorrow as I have to go. Thank you sincerely!
<trism> extinct_potato: it might be easier to add the edgers ppa again and then run ppa-purge on it
<trism> extinct_potato: np good luck
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: Ubuntu is not going to affect the BIOS in the machine. Therefore, either check/change the BIOS again, or, if the BIOS actually has a "boot menu", use that, and lastly, check that the CD/DVD drive and disk are clean. Sometimes even a fingerprint on the edge of the CD/DVD can cause issues...and lastly - something to think about - when was the last time that you actually booted that Windows CD?
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: I just created it. I'm booting into grubs for some reason
<crafty1> Boot priority is what you want in the bios
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: I have  fresh install of nvidia-367 from graphics ppa, the graphics on the desktop are still off, framerate on 3d graphics is slow. lsmod shows nvidia-367 (although it's used by 76??)
<crafty1> You're not listening to what he's telling you
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: Test it on another machine.
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: yeah, I've set that correctly to boot from the cd
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: Test it on another machine.
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/cgnh
<crafty1> If you have bootable media in CD drive and that is set to a higher priority then it will boot from the CD over Hard Disk
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: it's not the "choose OS" grubs screen though, it's some sort of command prompt
<crafty1> If for some reason that fails to work most BIOS have like F12 or something set to do a boot menu
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: I know, that's why I don't know why grubs is loading at all
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Reading ,, even under the 361 driver .. many many erorrs in that syslog file !
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: "Some sort of command prompt" - doesn't tell me much, mate.
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: Minimal bash-like line editing is suppoted
<HappySomethingSo> each line starts with grub>
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: " http://termbin.com/cgnh " >> 404 error .. try again .
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: Do you have Secure Boot disabled
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: yes
<crafty1> CSM or Legacy Boot Enabled
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: So that tells me that the "boot cd" may not actually be functioning properly.
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: maybe the acpi errors are causing nvidia failure?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: termbin.com/cgnh
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: it's a repair cd
<HappySomethingSo> brand new
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/cqnh
<crafty1> But prior to getting to that grub> prompt can you mash F12 to get a manual boot menu
<skinux> Will the latest Ubuntu install and run on 500MB of RAM?
<crafty1> Thats GRUB rescue
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: Since you booted and installed Ubuntu with a CD/DVD, and now you're trying to boot with a "Windows" repair CD, logic dictates that there is something wrong with the "Windows" boot CD...does it not?
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: not really
<crafty1> skinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<HappySomethingSo> crafty: Ok so what do I do in grubs rescue to boot the CD?
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: Test the boot CD in another machine. Check the CD itself for scratches/dust/fingerprints...
<crafty1> If the media did not come from Microshaft its possible it was not burned properly.
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: Ok I'll test it on another machine but I'm certain it's a grubs problem
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: ' sudo lshw -C display ' Let's see that both drivers are loaded .
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: I recommend when you get to your BIOS splash mash F11 or F12 to get a boot menu.  Sometimes it will say what to mash
<crafty1> Depends on the board manufacturer.  I have an MSI and its F11
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: If you believe it's a problem with grub, then by all means, we'll go and kill the grub team, eh?
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: what for?
<crafty1> This will present you with a screen where you can select HDD, CDROM etc.
<crafty1> Its separate from the Boot Priority
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: oh I see ok I'll try that
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/292y
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: Let us know if you get there and select CDROM and it will not boot still
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: you're getting a bit too defensive there
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: I'm being sarcastic.
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: ok
<crafty1> Hes just being goofy
<boozewooz> Hello... I tried to delete a file from my harddrive, and suddenly I got logged out. Now I cannot enter my account anymore, I created a new one, but I cannot unencrypt my original home folder, and the space used by that folder is marked as 'unused' on my harddrive :/ can someone please help?
<YankDownUnder> Laws of Monday Mornings: Sarcasm is prevalent along with vast quantities of coffee and cigarettes.
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: it's sunday here
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: What file? And have you don't a complete power-down and power-up on that machine?
<YankDownUnder> HappySomethingSo: Well, I live in the future. I can tell you that the world has not ended yet.
<boozewooz> YankDownUnder: yes, I did reboot the computer. The file was a chroot folder if I remember correctly..
<crafty1> YankDownUnder: he needs to download more RAM I think
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: thank goodness
<YankDownUnder> crafty1: Yersh.
<YankDownUnder> Hehehehehe
<HappySomethingSo> YankDownUnder: I had a bad feeling about it ending tomorrow
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Well .. that do affirm that the drivers are loaded for the respective cards . .. hummm ... What difference in performance do you see from the guest acount ??
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: And is it safe to assume that you've attempted a "rescue" from the grub boot menu, or have you not gotten that far yet...?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: havent tried guest... lets see
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: I do not really expect a user config issue .. but .. wont take but a bit to check !
<boozewooz> YankDownUnder : i create a new account with "adduser", and I can login to that one fine... but all my data was inside the other (old) account, which i cannot login to anymore
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: What was the file you deleted?
<boozewooz> YankDownUnder a folder with debootstrap, where I installed debian jessie inside.
<boozewooz> YankDownUnder, But i think, somehow it got linked to my homefolder, and deleted with it, that also..
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: Something does not sound "right" in that description - because, as you stated, you deleted the "one folder/file" and your account no longer exists...hmm...
<boozewooz> account exists, but, 1. cannot login to it, 2. contents inside /home/account used +- 90% of the harddisk, and now this space is empty...
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: What would be a smart thing to do, then, is to get a hold of some of the "undelete" tools that are in the repos - and see if you can recover your stuff - OR, download one of the forensic recovery "bootable USB"'s...
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: If it was encrypted, you're not going to be able to see it/view it - therefore it would appear as "empty space", true?
<boozewooz> YankDownUnder, I don't know, the harddisk is 110GB, and it says now "90GB unused"...
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/605538/recover-encrypted-home-folder-after-reinstallation
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/562046/how-do-i-regain-access-to-my-encrypted-home-directory-after-changing-my-password
<delizin> Hey all. I have a VPS webserver running Ubuntu 12.04 that I setup years ago and I am trying to throw up a game server on it. For some reason I can't open the port 21025. Ufw is inactive and I don't see anything in my iptables that should be dropping the connections, but nmap only shows port 22 and 80 open. I'd really appreciate if someone with more experience could take a look at my pastebin and point me in the right direction. htt
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: Just a few...you're going to need to do some reading...and some work...hmm...
<boozewooz> Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-21]
<boozewooz> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: the resolution is actually correct on the guest account - I have nothing I can run on there and no permissions to do so, but I'm copying a UHD video to test
<boozewooz> [ 1432.830473] ecryptfs_parse_options: eCryptfs: unrecognized option [ecryptfs_sig] [ 1432.830482] ecryptfs_parse_options: You must supply at least one valid auth tok signature as a mount parameter; see the eCryptfs README
<boozewooz> i tried, searchign those things before, but theres not much on the net :/
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Hey .. we have a target to work too ! Maybe then it is a user config issue ... hummm ....
<YankDownUnder> boozewooz: You're going to have to do some reading/re-reading, and you're going to have to dig through stuff...as well, as I had advised, get yourself some undelete tools, too...unless you wish to do a "re-install" over the top of all of this...either which, you've just learned an extremely painful lesson in dealing with encrypted folders and "deleting things" without thinking very deeply, hmm...
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: trying to log back in to my user account froze X - I had to do a hard reboot
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: Were you able to boot off of the repair CD with the boot menu?
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: yes, thanks. I don't know why it didsn't work with boot priority but it worked with that
 * crafty1 jumps for joy
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: however it didn't work, grubs still appears even though I followed the instructions here http://www.howtogeek.com/141818/how-to-uninstall-a-linux-dual-boot-system-from-your-computer/
 * YankDownUnder thinks that HappySomethingSo is buying donuts today
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: so now I'm restoring the system
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: OK - In the past I know that with dual boots its preferrable to install WinSpyware first then Ubuntu
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: Somehow it makes a difference to GRUB.  Or it used to at least.
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: yeah, I only needed ubuntu for 1 program so I kinda did something unnecessary and this is my punishment I suppose
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Well .. gets deeper alla the time .. How bout we boot to terminal, start the GUI from terminal and see what the system screams and hollers about in the terminal outputs ?
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: Perhaps run it in a VM?  I hear WinSpy10 is going to allow users to run Ubuntu natively; they've bastardized the NT kernal so it can now interpret Linux syscalls so that could be worth looking into
<crafty1> But for one program a VM is probably best
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: I already did that but it was slow and since when I use that I only use that I thought it would be a good idea to dual boot
<crafty1> HappySomethingSo: Years ago I had so many issues dual booting I was like never again.  And this is why
<HappySomethingSo> crafty1: yeah I'm happy I learned this now and not in the middle of the semester
<leehambley> I'm looking for participants who work in software development/operations to ask about their habits and what software they use, if anyone has 15 minutes to spare in the next couple of days to help me with a study. Please check https://calendly.com/customer-interviews/15min (sorry if this is considered spam, I'm casting the net outside my usual social circles, this will be my last message)
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: so should I boot in recovery mode or upstart?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om : not sure how you do that
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: i booted in recovery mode, selected the root option, and mounted all
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: not sure what I do next
<delizin> Solved my issue. I was trying to edit my firewall settings in iptables and should have been using ufw allow
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: systemd (16.040 is different ... bppt to grub, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot options screen; arrow down to the lkind stating with linuz and containing "quiet splash". Delete quiet splash and all after, insert systemd.unit=multi-user.target . Key combo ctl+x to continue to TTY1 . log in here .. If all is good at this point we start the GUI and see what the system says .
<Bashing-om> boot* .. arrow down to the line starting with**
<rdegges> Hey all! I just got a brand new box here, and installed 16.04 LTS. I'm having some issues with VLC having really choppy video playback. What's odd is that it plays fine (and not choppy) using the default media player that ships with ubuntu.
<rdegges> Any ideas what might be going on?
<rdegges> Googleing isn't really helping me w/ this one.
<rdegges> There are a lot of threads saying to enable hardware acceleration, but they're all super old and it seems like I've already got that.
<rdegges> This box has a nice video card as well: nvidia gtx 1070 with drivers, and all that
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: logged in
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: (at terminal)
<crafty1> rdegges: You dont need to enable hardware acceleration if it works in a different media player. Thats not the source of the problem then.
<rdegges> crafty1: that's what I figured.
<crafty1> You might have better luck in #videolan
<rdegges> gotcha, thank you
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Start the GUI ( many other serveces are NOT started ) ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' .. any errors reported back in terminal ?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: it just asked to log in, it fired up X, and back at the terminal it just said a couple of lines about polickit not being authenticated and then being authenticated
<crafty1> rdegges: That is a weird issue though Im sitting here thinking about it.  Personally I use Kubuntu and I use Dragon Player.  I never setup VLC on here because it plays the formats I need.  Let me know if you make any headway Id be curious to see what was wrong with it
<rdegges> Thanks crafty1. I'm asking in the videolan chan as suggetsed =)
<rdegges> *suggested
<rdegges> It's sorta weird because I've been using vlc for like, as far back as I can remember on many systems.
<rdegges> This is the first time I've ever had an issue with it in my entire life, heh.
<rdegges> on a brand new box ^^
<crafty1> rdegges: Yeah.  Have you tried this : https://wiki.videolan.org/VSG:Video:Choppy/
<crafty1> rdegges: Also what is the other player you tried that worked fine?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: hey! the icons are still off resolution-wise, but when I run a game I'm getting 150 fps instead of 10fps!
<rdegges> Hmm, I don't think that's it. My htop usage shows basically 0% cpu usage. This is a realyl nice intel chip in here. 8 cores, Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: and my bluetooth and wifi are not working...
<hypest> hey guys, I have trouble having the fnmode work with my 2015 (bluetooth) Apple Magic keyboard on 16.04. Has anyone made that work so far? Thanks!
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Well !! .. back to a user config issue ,, no ? Be aware ,, I do not run 16.04 - yet - nor do I run a GUI .. We are going to be fumbling in the dark .
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: As to WIFI and bluetooth .. expected not to be enabled in this environment .. many services are not started .
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: can we start services then until something breaks it?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Yeah ,, when one knows how .. many I do not know as I am not conversant all that much with systemd .
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Try: ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' to get networking up .
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: I have not clue what we are doing... as for the wrong scaling on the screen - Xorg.0.log has a line: "Unable to get display device for DPI computation; DPI set to (75,75); computed from built in default". The dispaly settings show resolution is 3200x1800, but the icons are HUGE
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Yeah, seen that before .. How many connectors are on the graphics card ? .. 2 as "DPI" and 2 others ? then try swiching the connector to differnt outputs . Maybe best if that external monitor is not a part of the equation ???
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: not using external monitor - just the laptop screen (computer has HDMI out and USB-C out /w HDMI converter not plugged in). As for getting the networking started, it didn't fail, but no networking is showing up
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: I am at a loss .. acess to a wired connection .. maybe that "systemctl start NetworkManager.service " only refers to a wired connection ??
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: don't care about networking at this point too much either... unless the networking would break the graphics card?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Networking and graphics, separate processes, can not see that either would affect the other .
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: What Desk Top are we working with ? unity ?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: yes - other than nvidia an a quick fix for the wifi card/touchpad (blacklisted a module) - it's a fresh 16.04 system
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: (blacklist i2c_hid)  http://askubuntu.com/questions/647505/alienware-13-touchpad-not-working-under-any-distro-dll068b00-06cb76e9-hid-r
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: I can not imagine what could have broke the user configs on a fresh install when all you did was update the system .. Something not right starting the GUI "normally" as now things look pretty good .
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-omn: right - and it was working earlier (in May) - so something broke it...
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: I just reviewed my apt history since may, and it was all 'unattended upgrade'
<xebra> hi, is a write speed of 4.5 MB/s normal for a USB 2 pen, when writing a single huge file? Or is there something wrong with my Ubuntu or pen? It seems too slow to me. I'd expect 10-15 MB/s
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: I do not see that i2c_hid could be a factor . I do not know what to do .. we can poke at it and see what happens if we revert the DE to defaults ??
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: what is DE and how to we start those?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: maybe creating a 2nd (dummy) user may help? I don't know
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: the other source of problems was "ureadahead" - but I deleted the 'pack' file and that didn't fix it
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: sorry - meant 'potential source - as it loads a bunch of config files early (as per my understanding)
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: I am torn which way to proceed, as we have the DPI issues reported in the log files . That generally points to hardware issues ( bad cable ? .. but this is with onboard monitor so cable is not a factor ) .
<Abe_> ︻╦╤─
#ubuntu 2017-07-17
<Langley> Help, I'm trying to network share a folder, but when trying to access it from my other machine (Linux Mint) it just gets a "Permission denied"
<sary> Langley: what are the permissions for your home directory , and when you right-click on the folder what options you set there!
<EleanorEllis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto instructs how to verify the Ubuntu ISO with sha256sum but then instructs to verify the burnt disk with md5sum. Why is md5sum used for the DVD?
<EleanorEllis> I mean instead of sha256sum
<Langley> sary, I fixed it by adding "force user = langley" to my smb.conf
<sary> Langley: Ok.
<sary> EleanorEllis: you have the option to sha256sum the iso , so what's the problem!
<EleanorEllis> sary: So why not sha256sum the DVD as well. Just trying to understand.
<theablestman> hello how do i install steam on 14.04lts again
<histo> !info steam | theablestman
<ubottu> theablestman: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.54+repack-2ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 1280 kB, installed size 4010 kB
<theablestman> ty
<PipeItToDevNull> apt install steam
<theablestman> k
<theablestman> ty
<theablestman> apt-get hehe
<histo> !info steam tahr
<ubottu> 'tahr' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakket
<PipeItToDevNull> apt is pretier
<histo> !info steam trusty
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1.2 (trusty), package size 818 kB, installed size 2746 kB (Only available for i386)
<PipeItToDevNull> Offer a command, or just spam the channel, both work
<theablestman> sudo apt-get install steam
<theablestman> its installing ty
<sary> EleanorEllis: Ubuntu distributes the SHA-256 checksum hashes in a file called SHA256SUMS in the same directory listing as the download page for your release http://releases.ubuntu.com # cd download_directory , sha256sum ubunt-17.10-dvd-i386.iso
<histo> PipeItToDevNull: Sorry wasn't trying to spam, my client is all jacked up right now. Was trying to redirect to hi.
<EleanorEllis> Anyway, the procedure to check the DVD detailed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto doesn't work for me. What I did is here: https://pastebin.com/fkfMmfh9
<Langley> Is there any way to see if my wireless card (using as a hotspot) is running in 802.11n mode?
<[n0mad]> EleanorEllis: did you burn the iso to dvd?
<titanium> after adding a rule to iptables, is there anything you have to do to have it take effect? I have some rules that work, and then added more and the new ones do not do anything.
<[n0mad]> unless you are burning the iso to dvd you have no need to do that, hence "optional"
<EleanorEllis> sary: I already verified the ISO using SHA256. It would just seem more consistent if the guide used SHA256 throughout, since I understood that SHA256 is more reliable than MD5SUM. Maybe with sha256sum it is not possible to subtract the extra data from the sum? I don't know, but it would be helpful if the guide explained why the two commands are used.
<EleanorEllis> [n0mad]: Yes I burnt the iso to DVD. That's why I am trying to verify it!
<titanium> https://pastebin.com/Btd2qzpK is what I have, and it does block 8.8.8.8, but not 162.245.178.1
<[n0mad]> well the error makes it seem like the dvd isn't there
<EleanorEllis> [n0mad]: It looks to me more like md5sum is expecting a filename rather than a checksum
<[n0mad]> nah
<titanium> Unless you expect someone to be attacking you, md5 is perfectly fine. CRC32 is also perfectly fine for verifying a DVD was burned properly
<Bashing-om> EleanorEllis: "That's why I am trying to verify it!" In the boot menu is " check disk for defects " . I find it reliable .
<sary> EleanorEllis: you're right , i suppose you can report this to the wiki/doc team here in irc .. i don't recall the coreect channel .. could be #ubuntu-doc !
<EleanorEllis> Bashing-om: I am burning several DVDs for different flavours so I would rather verify them all before I reboot. Booting each DVD will take more time on my slow machine
<sary> make sure the burn speed is either 2x or 4x , not higher!
<EleanorEllis> titanium: So md5sum will be faster and in this case there is no disadvantage. Now I understand. Thanks
<EleanorEllis> sary: Should I enable or disable "Burn-proof"?
<titanium> both should run faster than your cd can read data
<sary> EleanorEllis:  what is that , a new tech!
<titanium> the problem with md5 is an attacker can with a little effort make two different files that have the same hash
<sary> EleanorEllis: no i woudln't enable that!
<EleanorEllis> sary: xfburn has an option for "Burn-proof"
<sary> it's been awhile since i burned an iso to cd/dvd , i prefer a usb media.
<[n0mad]> i have stacks of dvds that have never been used
<sary> EleanorEllis: well, i just read about it .. it's a BURN-Proof technology located on firmware inside the CD-R or CD-RW .. http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/BURN-Proof-Buffer-Under-Run-Error-Proof
<titanium> also, nobody uses dvds anymore, you can boot from usb on anything made in the last several years
<titanium> and 4GB usb keys are pratically free
<EleanorEllis> sary: Yes I used to prefer usb media but now reading about BadUSB I have stopped doing that for installation media https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bad+usb&t=canonical&ia=web
<sary> EleanorEllis: That;s news to me, thanks for sharin'!
<kode54> titanium: more like 8GB USB keys, for most newer stuff
<EleanorEllis> sary: I was surprised that all the articles date from 2015, yet I hadn't seen more of this.
<kode54> oh wait, most Linux Live images fit on 4GB
<EleanorEllis> I mean in the mainstream press
<kode54> so wait
<kode54> because of an article about potentially mallicious USB devices
<kode54> you won't trust your own USB devices any more?
<kode54> that particular hole assumes someone is going to cram a fully functional computer into a USB stick, and pass it off to you
<kode54> already an expensive little device, so clearly, your information must be terribly valuable to someone
<EleanorEllis> kode54: Sarcasm is not terribly helpful, neither is ridicule.
<kode54> fine
<kode54> be paranoid
<kode54> I'll be gone
<EleanorEllis> !politeness
<leftyfb> EleanorEllis: if you buy a USB drive from a reputable store and load it up with your installation image, there is no worry of a "badusb"
<EleanorEllis> Lots of USB devices automatically install software on the computer they are plugged into (though to be honest, I have only seen this behaviour on windows machines), so it wouldn't be difficult to insert malware into the firmware.
<leftyfb> EleanorEllis: not something you really have to worry with on linux
<EleanorEllis> leftyfb: Well, I have no problems with DVDs and I don't have that many USB drives hanging around
<leftyfb> EleanorEllis: sure, but to say you don't trust any usb drive for installation media because of a windows exploit with usb drives, there's really no need to worry. A windows exploit is not relevant when you're only running linux or if you're booting from the flash drive to install linux
<leftyfb> also if you have run from media disabled in Windows
<leftyfb> a DVD drive can do the same thing
<egor83> Is there are risk that any potential problems would arise if I update git to later version?
<egor83> Recently updated server now has git 2.11, my local machine (Ubuntu MATE) has 1.9.1, and it's causing some minor problems - I tried upgrading, but apparently 1.9.1 is the latest in included repos. I found how to install 2.11 directly, but I was wondering if any issues could arise with it, v1 <> v2 being a big change and all, hence the question.
<egor83> (not too much, it seems: https://felipec.wordpress.com/2014/05/29/git-v2-0-0/ )
<oerheks_> egor83,  you could use the git ppa, and recieve updates too https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks_> or the latest release candidates, but then you must have a reason to do so, it is testing
<egor83> oerheks_: yep, that's what I found. I was wondering if anything could break on the system - I mean, there might be some reason why git v2 hasn't been included yet, no?
<oerheks_> not for the LTS releases, indeed. security fixes are backported though
<egor83> (not too sure about details of inclusion/exclusion of package versions between distros, etc, so might be a newbie question)
<oerheks_> current zesty 17.04 provides 2.11
<oerheks_> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (obsolete). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.11.0-2ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 8 kB
<egor83> ah yes, I'm on LTS release locally (14.04) - so, just to confirm - LTSes do not get newer versions of installed packages, except for security stuff?
<oerheks_> correct
<egor83> thanks a lot! gotta get me a new git now :)
<oerheks_> have fun
<EleanorEllis> leftyfb: Fair enough. I still prefer to have installation media read-only, and it is much easier and cheaper for me to have several DVDs knocking around than several USB sticks.
<jnewt> running x11vnc on my ubuntu-mate install.  need to scale the text / icons up when vnc connected so i can see them.  already had to clip and scale the multiple desktops, and i'm close to a useable setup, just can't read the text and the icons are tiny.
<jnewt> the problem was that I have a 4k + an extra monitor (sometimes 2 on the desktop), so i cliped and scaled the 4k to 1920x1080, but in the process scaled down the icons and text as well from what I can tell.
<codepython7771> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25109155/ - anyone can help me debug this service?
<[n0mad]> codepython7771: i can't really be of help but there's also #redis
<S1GM4> Hola
<S1GM4> I'm trying to disable entirely Unity, etc. and boot just into CLI. I'm fairly certain I know how to do that. I mostly SSH into the box and use it via CLI
<S1GM4> I want to make sure after I make the changes, if I do a restart or power the machine on/off and am nowhere in it, that once it starts back up, it will get right back on the network and allow me to SSH into the box
<S1GM4> Possible?
<oerheks_> S1GM4, sure, current your boot is set to graphical.target
<oerheks_> you can change this to tty, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<oerheks_> or reverse back sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<S1GM4> hmm I had no idea of this method, I was looking into editing some grub file
<oerheks_> and for starting back up, not sure autologin will be enabled
<S1GM4> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/default.target to /lib/systemd/system/multi-user.target.
<DanteEdward> I require a halp :u
<S1GM4> exec /bin/login -f bob < /dev/tty1 > /dev/tty1 2>&1   <--- this line is still good for modern Ubuntu versions, where bob is the user?
<DanteEdward> Whenever I open menu bar menus on Teamspeak and/or VLC, the menu appears notably far away from the thing that I clicked
<S1GM4> (/etc/init/tty1.conf)
<marco25> is there a update to this issue in ubuntu.. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=860805
<ubottu> Debian bug 860805 in beignet-opencl-icd "beignet-opencl-icd: OpenCL fails with: drm_intel_gem_bo_context_exec() failed: Device or resource busy" [Serious,Fixed]
<oerheks_> marco25,  on artfull it seems fixed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beignet
<marco25> thanks
<RBoreal_Frippery> Hey guys, really weird problem if you have any idea: Fresh install of 16.04. System will start and run fine, and when it is open (the laptop screen) it will suspend and resume ok. Also, if I set options so that closing the screen does nothing, then I can close and open the screen and the system will continue to run fine. The problem is that if I suspend the system (using any method) and then close the lid and open it, the system will start to r
<RBoreal_Frippery> esume for one second and then just die completely. I can start it right up after that again. 100% reproducible.
<marco25> oerheks_, ive having trouble building that file i guess there is no deb for that is there?
<oerheks_> marco25, only for zesty, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beignet/1.3.0-4ubuntu1
<Hitechcg> Hi, in Ubuntu 16.04.2's menu "Suspend" and "Hibernate" seem to be missing. Pressing the power button then clicking on one of the actions that appear works fine, as do pm-suspend and pm-hibernate in a terminal. What would cause this and how do I fix it?
<marco25> well i have zesty
<marco25> oerheks_, your saying a deb file is there?
<oerheks_> marco25,  see that page, you should have that version already
<marco25> no i dont have that version already
<oerheks_> oh wait, artfull ..
<marco25> i have 1.3.0-2
<marco25> this is -4 oerheks_
<oerheks_> no, you have to build it yourself then, i guess
<marco25> im having errors with cmake
<marco25> oerheks_,
<oerheks_> it should match the intel driver version too
<marco25> i used this command cmake -DLLVM_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/bin/lib/llvm-4.0/bin/llvm-config -DCOMPILER=[GCC|CLANG|ICC]
<marco25> i got this error.. ICC]: command not found
<marco25> CLANG: command not found
<marco25> oerheks_,
<oerheks_> err, this is way over my head, maybe someone else can help you out there.
<berkiyo> are other ubuntu flavours discussed in this channel?
<berkiyo> like problems relating to them?
<berkiyo> eg: xubuntu, ubuntu mate etc
<oerheks_> berkiyo, yes, still most flavors have their dedicated channel too here on #freenode
<marco25> oerheks_, i think i found a deb file for it
<berkiyo> What is the fastest ubuntu worldwide mirror? Or is it best to choose local?
<vbotka> berkiyo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<vbotka> berkiyo, There is a xubuntu channel. This channel is for common Ubuntu issues, I think.
<berkiyo> Yeah,
<berkiyo> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> anyone suffered this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1704409 on 16.04.2 plz add yourself affected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1704409 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Flickering screen on ubuntu 16.04.2 Lenovo B70" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks_> hi lotus, did you try "tearfree" and "sna" ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/921755/screen-tearing-with-intel-graphics &&& https://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> oerheks_: ive readed that, yes but didnt try on 4.8 kernel
<DanteEdward> Question
<DanteEdward> Is there a way to force a specific fullscreen game to draw on a specific monitor on a multi-monitor system
<oerheks_> this old tool should be able too, https://launchpad.net/gdevilspie
<DanteEdward> I suppose I could give it a try
<oerheks_> some examples https://askubuntu.com/questions/102616/is-it-possible-to-pin-programs-to-specific-workspaces-without-ccsm
<oerheks_> the gui tool could be handy
<BeyondStupid> hello
<BeyondStupid> hello, I have an issue that I can not find solution for: there is audio coming from chromium, but there is nothing from kde. Tried both backends, gstreamer and vlc. alsamixer shows a proper audio device and I can adjust volumes. I do not have pulsaudio installed. Only alsa. the kde, depending on what backend I use displays default device (if I use phonon-gstreamer) and default + couple of broadwell-rt286 devices. speaker-test -t
<debouncer> Hello
<debouncer> A few days ago, I installed xubuntu DE via dkpg and uninstalled it but the login screen didn't restore its default appareance
<debouncer> How can I recover it? I tried apt-get purge xubuntu* xfce*.
<debouncer> Any help would be appreciated
<akik> debouncer: the package install log is in /var/log/apt/history.log. it will list all the packages that were installed
<lordl> Hello guys! How can I configure a interface with my public IP? I am running Ubuntu 17.04 (64bit).
<lordl> Hello guys! How can I configure an interface with my public IP? I am running Ubuntu 17.04 (64bit).
<xplora1a> lordl, so are you connecting your ubuntu machine directly to the connection on which that IP is dilevered or are you behind a router.
<lordl> xplora1a, I am running it on VirtualBox. It is on Bridge Adapter, so it has a new local IP address on my router.
<xplora1a> if behing a non-NAT router then the router DHCP needs to be configured to allocate public IPs to your internal machines.
<lordl> It does not support NAT Loopback.
<xplora1a> then you want to set port forwarding to map the port to the virtual machine. Not put the external IP on that interface
<lordl> Could you tell me why a program detects that my IP is dynamic? It is static.
<lordl> I want to see my public IP address instead of my local IP address when I execute ifconfig.
<xplora1a> from behing a NAT router you cant see your external IP directly, to see that google what is my IP address
<lordl> I know what is my public IP address.
<lordl> But what do I need to do what I said.
<lordl> To configure the "enp0s3" interface with my public IP address.
<lordl> I have another router that supports NAT Loopback.
<lordl> Did you get me?
<lordl> I know my public IP address.
<xplora1a> You cant configure an interface behind a NAT router with a public IP. You need to forward the port you are connection to, or set your machine as the default, also called the DMZ, but this is dangerious. Better to port forward.
<lordl> My router is not a NAT router.
<lordl> I have an OpenSSH Server.
<lordl> On many OpenSSH Servers I saw thei public IP addresses when I executed ifconfig.
<lordl> How did they do that?
<PinkiePie> that could be a real server with a "real" public IP address
<lordl> Okay, but how can I do the same thing?
<PinkiePie> In your setup you would likely need to (a) set up port forwarding from your router to your host IP, and (b) set up port forwarding in Virtualbox from the host to the guest
<lordl> I did this.
<lordl> My OpenSSH Server is opened.
<lordl> On my public IP address.
<lordl> The FTP Server too.
<lordl> Apache2, MySQL etc.
<PinkiePie> and those run on the host?
<lordl> Yes.
<lordl> On the same host.
<lordl> On my IP address.
<PinkiePie> what are you trying to host from the virtualbox?
<lordl> An Ubuntu Server.
<PinkiePie> you wouldn't be able to have both your host and your guest listening on the same IP on the same port
<lordl> It works, but I want something.
<lordl> It is on Bridge Adapter.
<PinkiePie> what port are you trying to access?
<lordl> I do not need to port forward from VirtualBox.
<lordl> Just from router.
<PinkiePie> right
<PinkiePie> OK
<lordl> I'm not trying to access a port.
<lordl> They work.
<lordl> The server works.
<lordl> But I want to do something on it.
<PinkiePie> OK then, the answer to your question is that you can't do what you want to do
<xplora1a> Remember that an IP address is associated with an interface, not a computer. Most machines only have one interface.
<PinkiePie> let's say your public IP is 1.2.3.4
<lordl> Okay.
<PinkiePie> It's your router which has that IP, essentially
<PinkiePie> Not any device on your network
<lordl> I can't access my router on through my public IP address.
<lordl> Just on its IP address. 192.168.100.1, in my case.
<PinkiePie> what are you actually trying to achieve overall?
<lordl> I don't know how to explain, but when I execute "ifconfig" on my server I see 2 interfaces.
<xplora1a> if you have a range of public IP addresses, you assign one to the router, then internal machines can be allocated others from that range.
<lordl> enp0s3 and localhost.
<PinkiePie> ignore localhost, localhost is special and used only for local access
<lordl> I know.
<PinkiePie> OK
<lordl> The IP address on enp0s3 is 192.168.100.8.
<xplora1a> if you only have one public IP then you have to assign that to the router.
<lordl> And I want to get my public IP address there.
<PinkiePie> you cannot
<lordl> But I saw many servers with this "feature".
<PinkiePie> they were not using virtualbox behind a router
<lordl> So, what are they using?
<PinkiePie> they were servers in a datacentre where a router was listening on more than 1 IP, and thus able to give 1 IP to each of many servers
<PinkiePie> you physically cannot do what you are trying to do
<lordl> But I want to give my single public IP address to my server.
<PinkiePie> maybe someone in #networking can explain better than me
<lordl> One IP to one server.
<lordl> Okay..
<PinkiePie> You cannot, as it's your router which "has" that IP
<PinkiePie> Your only option is port forwarding
<lordl> My router doesn't have my public IP address.
<PinkiePie> If you do ifconfig on the host system do you see your public IP?
<lordl> No.
<lordl> Just its local IP address.
<lordl> On the router.
<PinkiePie> Then it's your router which has the public IP address
<lordl> 192.168.100.8.
<PinkiePie> Right
<lordl> My router is 192.168.100.1.
<PinkiePie> that is your router's address within your network
<PinkiePie> your router has multiple network interfaces
<lordl> Yes, it has.
<PinkiePie> one (WAN) listens on the public internet with 1.2.3.4, and another (LAN1) listens on 192.168.100.1
<lordl> And it has many devices on it.
<lordl> I know. LAN is for Local.
<lordl> Can I write my public IP address here?
<PinkiePie> So you cannot have your cake and eat it too. You cannot have multiple devices behind a single IP, AND have the IP assigned to only one device.
<PinkiePie> It's a logical impossibility
<lordl> But for a friend it worked.
<lordl> I do not know how.
<lordl> I helped him to install Ubuntu on VirtualBox.
<PinkiePie> It is technically possible to do, but you would lose the ability to have more than one device on your network, and it might not be possible to do with your router
<lordl> And when he executed ifconfig I saw his public IP address.
<PinkiePie> I strongly suspect you don't want to do this. You can still achieve the overall goal (hosting a public server in virtualbox) using port forwarding
<lordl> So, I will be able to access the internet only through my computer.
<lordl> ?
<lordl> Am I right?
<PinkiePie> How does your router connect to the internet, do you have an ethernet jack on your wall or it is a phone line?
<lordl> I have optical fiber.
<lordl> Through cable.
<lordl> I have wired connection.
<PinkiePie> you have a separate modem?
<lordl> No.
<lordl> I have just a router.
<PinkiePie> what cable does the router use to connect to the wall?
<PinkiePie> *(your router has a modem built in)
<lordl> But I have Phone, Television and Internet from my ISP.
<PinkiePie> what cable does the router use to connect to the wall?
<lordl> Let me check.
<lordl> Okay.
<lordl> I'm back.
<lordl> I can see 3 cables in the Ethernet's slots.
<lordl> One to my computer.
<lordl> One to a TV.
<lordl> And one to I do not really know..
<lordl> I think to another TV.
<lordl> Are you still there?
<PinkiePie> hi yes sorry working
<lordl> It's okay.
<PinkiePie> Which cable connects to your wall?
<PinkiePie> Is it an ethernet cable or something else?
<lordl> Yes.
<lordl> Ethernet cable.
<lordl> PinkiePie, where are you from?
<lordl> I am from Romania.
<PinkiePie> UK
<lordl> Nice.
<PinkiePie> OK lordl you would be able to connect your PC directly to your wall using an ethernet cable
<lordl> Yes.
<PinkiePie> And then you could assign your public IP to an interface on your PC
<lordl> Wait.
<lordl> Wait.
<PinkiePie> but you'd have to choose between your host and your guest
<lordl> You mean to connect it directly?
<lordl> Not through router?
<PinkiePie> yes
<PinkiePie> yes
<PinkiePie> See this is what I am tryiing to say, you almost certainly don't want this
<lordl> Through the cable from ISP?
<lordl> ?
<PinkiePie> yes instead of [Internet]->[Router]->[PC] you would go [Internet]->[PC]
<lordl> Okay.
<lordl> You are right.
<PinkiePie> that way you would need to assign your public IP directly, or it may pick it up through DHCP
<lordl> I will need 2 public IP addresses then.
<PinkiePie> but again, you couldn't have both your host and guest
<lordl> To connect the second cable to a router.
<PinkiePie> right, and you probably don't have 2 public IP addresses
<lordl> Yes, I do not have.
<PinkiePie> so in real life your options all involve port forwarding
<lordl> Instead of [Internet]->[PC]?
<PinkiePie> Yes
<lordl> I have port forwarding.
<lordl> For SSH, FTP, Shellinabox, MySQL, Unrealircd, Apache2.
<lordl> On 192.168.100.8, which is my server's assigned IP address on router.
<PinkiePie> I think I understand your setup but can you confirm something
<PinkiePie> if you log onto your router's web interface, and try to find a list of connected devices
<PinkiePie> do you see both your host and guest IPs?
<lordl> What do you mean when you say guest?
<PinkiePie> host = the OS installed on your actual computer
<PinkiePie> guest = the OS inside Virtualbox
<lordl> Yes.
<lordl> Oh..
<lordl> That's the guest?
<lordl> Okay..
<PinkiePie> yeah virtualbox uses "host" and "guest" to tell the difference
<lordl> Yes.
<lordl> I can see the both.
<lordl> My computer and my server.
<PinkiePie> OK then your only option is to use the port forwarding from your router to send traffic for a particular port (e.g. 80) to the guest IP
<PinkiePie> hang on
<lordl> I did it.
<PinkiePie> "my computer and my server" - the "server" being the OS installed inside Virtualbox?
<lordl> Yes.
<PinkiePie> Then you're done. It's AS IF your server was listening directly on the public IP (even though really, it's behind a router)
<lordl> I know, I can access it through my public IP address.
<lordl> I didn't say that I can't do this.
<lordl> I said that I see my local IP address when I execute ifconfig, even if I am connected on the public IP address.
<lordl> Did you get me?
<PinkiePie> I get you, but it's working as intended.
<lordl> But on some servers from Digital Ocean and other firms I've seen the public IP address on their interfaces.
<lordl> They are connected directly to the ISP?
<lordl> [Internet]->[PC\?
<lordl> [Internet]->[PC]?
<PinkiePie> You only have 1 IP address
<lordl> Yes..
<PinkiePie> They have enough IP addresses to give every server behind their router, its own public IP
<lordl> But I can buy another public IP address.
<PinkiePie> Your router listens on e.g. 1.2.3.4/32 which is a single IP
<lordl> One for me and one for home :).
<PinkiePie> One of their routers may listen on 1.2.3.0/24 which would give 255 IP addresses 1.2.3.4.0 - 1.2.3.4.254
<lordl> I will talk to that friend to see what does he have..
<lordl> what he has*
<PinkiePie> Your ISP might sell you additional IP addresses, but it's unlikely for a home connection
<lordl> Sorry for mistakes.
<PinkiePie> Even getting a static IP is difficult these days
<lordl> Oh, wait.
<lordl> Another problem.
<lordl> Why a program detects that I have dynamic IP address?
<lordl> When I have a static IP address.
<lordl> Why does a program detect*
<lordl> Oops.
<lordl> When I restart my router I do not get another IP address.
<lordl> Anyway, thank you for explaining me these things.
<lordl> And sorry for my bad English.
<sebsebseb>  
<lordl> By the way, what are you doing? I mean, what's your job/hobby?
<PinkiePie> I work in devops for a big telecomm
<PinkiePie> My only notable hobby is IRC
<lordl> I am 14 years old, you?
<PinkiePie> how about you?
<lordl> Oh, okay.
<PinkiePie> 26
<lordl> Wow!
<PinkiePie> :/
<lordl> What?
<lordl> Is this a problem?
<PinkiePie> "wow" yourself :P
<lordl> :)
<lordl> I am learning more programming.
<PinkiePie> you ask the right questions for a 14 year old, keep doing this stuff
<lordl> Thanks!
<PinkiePie> go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lordl> I will.
<lordl> Do you know what I want to do?
<lordl> I intend to build the biggest cracking platform in the world :).
<lordl> A big community.
<PinkiePie> tell me about it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lordl> Oh, okay.
<karab44> hello
<lordl> Hello!
<debouncer> hi
<karab44> I have a question. My two NTFS disks are on launcher and it's great but they are mounted as read-only. How to easily change this to rw ?
<lordl> Wait.
<lordl> I know..
<lordl> mount -o remount,rw /
<karab44> why /  ?
<lordl> I do not know, I had a similar problem and that command solved it.
<debouncer> Is there anybody who tried qchart in pyqt?
<debouncer> I look for a replacement of matplotlib
<karab44> lordl:  why you provide commands you do not know what they actually do? :/
<karab44> it can harm others computer
<debouncer> sorry wrong channel
<lordl> :)
<lordl> I thought it works.
<lordl> For me it worked.
<karab44> ...
<lordl> To remount with read and write.
<lordl> Just try it.
<karab44> if you tell me what does it exactly do I will try :}
<lordl> Oh.
<lordl> It remounts the disk with read and write properties.
<karab44> it's not exactly
<karab44> it's general
<karab44> ok I used this command sudo mount -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,user,exec,umask=003,blksize=4096 /dev/sdb1 /media/karab44/storage
<karab44> and it said
<karab44> Falling back to read-only mount because the NTFS partition is in an
<karab44> unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation
<karab44> or fast restarting.)
<karab44> What is weird because it's not my OS partition
<karab44> so I guess I have to disable fastboot
<amitsharma928> Hi All
<amitsharma928> in Ubuntu 16.04 while I Right click..."Move to Trash" is not shown.
<amitsharma928> I can't delete files using Delete key
<amitsharma928> Shift + Delete is working
<pizzaBurger> Hello, can't print double-sided. Print -> Page Setup -> Layout -> Two-sided: not available. Running xubuntu 17.04. Printer HP Laser Jet M1132 MFP. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<glitsj16> amitsharma928: Hi, have you checked if the trash folder exists on your filesystem? It should be in ~/.local/share/Trash, check permissions too..
<konrados> Hi, a noob here :( I've just installed kubuntu on Samsung R522 - it doesn't want to connect to the ethernet (wire), what am I supposed to do?
<konrados> Please... I'm a bit tired, have been struggling with for the last 30h
<amitsharma928> glitsj16: Yes. I have checked that. permission is 777 and owner is non-root user.
<konrados> oh, it's actually 36h already:(
<glitsj16> amitsharma928: okay, that part looks as it should be.. in what filemanager is the 'Move to Trash' item missing? Nautilus?
<glitsj16> pizzaBurger: you might need to set your printer options for double-sided printing, have you checked that?
<sebsebseb> konrados: got a ethernet connecton as well?
<amitsharma928> <glitsj16>: Yes. It is Nautilus.
<amitsharma928> When I use, gksudo nautilus it works well.
<adityaduggal> Hi Can any one tell me if I can pin frequently used filed to the dock, like in Windows?
<pizzaBurger> glitsj16: I go to printer properties -> job options -> sides     only "one-sided" option is available
<konrados> sebsebseb, hi!!!! I was hoping you'll be here:) I managed to connect via wi-fi, right now it is enough for me :) but... I can't install anything with sudo apt-get install, like I tried apt-get install fish - and I see 'couldn't find fish package' - the same with htop etc, ping google.com works
<sebsebseb> konrados: hoping I would be here?
<konrados> yes
<sebsebseb> yuour the newbie from yesterday ?
<konrados> yes....
<konrados> :(
<sebsebseb> that wanted files
<sebsebseb> ?
<konrados> yes, I made the backup, this thing is done:)
<konrados> sebsebseb, thaaaaank you!
<konrados> for yesterday
<konrados> but now my ubuntu behaves weirdly imho, why apt-get install doesn't work?
<glitsj16> amitsharma928: I would recommend changing permissions to something more secure, like 700, there's no need for other users to use your trash. And recheck that you own the folder, not some other non-root user. Also, run 'gsettings get org.gnome.nautilus.preferences confirm-trash' and 'gsettings get org.gnome.nautilus.preferences show-move-to-trash-shortcut-changed-dialog'
<Ben64> konrados: sudo apt-get update
<konrados> sec
<glitsj16> pizzaBurger: if you can't set it to double-sided and you know for sure your printer can do that, try removing the printer and add it again
<angular_mike_>  routing config in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't populate routing table after reboot!
<angular_mike_> I keep having to manually do route add gw default gw XXX every time I reboot
<Ben64> angular_mike_: you either have it configured incorrectly, or you have a network manager overriding it i guess
<sebsebseb> konrados: you need to be online
<sebsebseb> konrados: or yes apt-get won't work
<angular_mike_> Ben64: I was googling how to configure default gw and I got only /etc/network/interface, nothing about NetworkManager
<konrados> sebsebseb, Ben64 - thank you! sudo apt-get update worked... I can go sleep now :) thanks!
<Ben64> angular_mike_: if you have a network manager, probably easier to set the stuff there
<angular_mike_> Ben64: wait, it doesn't come with Ubuntu Server?
<sebsebseb> konrados: sleep? wheere you from
<angular_mike_> then I don't have it
<angular_mike_> could it be that Ubuntu Server not having a route to default gateway after restart is an inteded feature baked into it?
<Ben64> angular_mike_: you never said you were running server...
<angular_mike_> Ben64: I mean, that's the default, no?
<Ben64> angular_mike_: huh?
<angular_mike_> Desktop is server with some stuff added on top
<Ben64> not exactly
<angular_mike_> why would you assume something else
<Ben64> because the vast majority of people here are running desktop
<Ben64> when you go to ubuntu.com it directs you to the desktop version
<PinkiePie> desktop is core with some stuff on top
<PinkiePie> server is core with different stuff
<angular_mike_> ok, I didn't know that
<angular_mike_> I got a different impression from the install splash
<Ben64> anyway, if you don't have a network manager, you probably have the interfaces file incorrect
<angular_mike_> Ben64: https://pastebin.com/k5CMtTcT
<Ben64> "dhcp"
<angular_mike_> what about it?
<adityaduggal> Hi Can any one tell me if I can pin frequently used filed to the dock, like in Windows?
<angular_mike_> adityaduggal: Unity?
<Ben64> change it to static, set all the stuff you want
<angular_mike_> Ben64: but then I have to set ip address manually
<angular_mike_> which I cant
<adityaduggal> No I am using pantheon (elementary) desktop
<Ben64> angular_mike_: why not
<adityaduggal> But I guess even Unity does not have that kind of utility like windows7 or 8 or 10 where we could just simply pin frequently used files on the dock and then access them with right clicking the application dock
<angular_mike_> adityaduggal: https://launchpad.net/pantheon-dock
<angular_mike_> adityaduggal: pretty sure that unity had it, by drag and dropping them
<angular_mike_> or right clicking when they're active
<angular_mike_> Ben64: cuz i dont know what it will be,
<angular_mike_> which one will be free
<adityaduggal> well I am not talking about Docking the application that is very much possible
<angular_mike_> a lot of dynamic starting and stopping is happening in the network
<adityaduggal> but I am talking about pinning the most used files like bookmarks specific to that application
<Ben64> angular_mike_: then set up your dhcp server properly or set a static ip in the router
<angular_mike_> it is a VM host network
<adityaduggal> Like in Windows I had 3 or 4 excel files pinned along with excel
<angular_mike_> question is why doesnt DHCP set up the deault getway in the routong table
<Ben64> angular_mike_: indeed
<angular_mike_> adityaduggal: oh, you mean files?
<angular_mike_> not applications
<adityaduggal> angular_mike_, Yes dear....
<Ben64> angular_mike_: or ignore it by doing some post-up thing in the interfaces file
<adityaduggal> angular_mike_, Application docking is available in both Pantheon and unity but file docking is not there and I am not asking for docking files individually since that would make the dock TOO BIG
<adityaduggal> So excel files docked under the application dock of Libreoffice and can be accessed by right clicking the Libreoffice dock
<XHFHX> Hi there. Why is it possible to see all website-passwords from chrome in the password manager in cleartext without any question for password priviliges? I cant install some random software without being asked for my sudo pw but I can see all passwords for other websites.
<Danjemin> Доброго дня. Есть русско-говорящие?
<angular_mike_> Danjemin: 今日は
<Danjemin> )
<Danjemin> https://translate.google.ru/?hl=ru#auto/ru/%E4%BB%8A%E6%97%A5%E3%81%AF
<Danjemin> 翻訳は不器用することができます。
<adityaduggal> https://github.com/frappe/erpnext/issues
<Danjemin> いつも活発な議論が起こってありますか？
<glitsj16> XHFHX: ask google why that seems to be the default.. if it still is.. you should check chrome://flags, look for something labelled 'Password Manager Reauthentication' or similar and enable it
<angular_mike_> 知らない
<artawgn> helo
<konrados> tomreyn sary sebsebseb ikonia: thank you very much again for your help. By the way - I've just put a 'normal' (non - live-cd) ubuntu iso pendrive and it started, enabled me to make a backup (ntfs drive) and then install ubuntu. Thank you very very much again!
<sebsebseb> konrados: yep that's  the way
<konrados> :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: good no problems getting into vistas partitino like i siad might have been
<sebsebseb> konrados: wait so you sadi this was for your sister? she's going Linux ?
<konrados> yeah, that was quite easy after all:) Yes - my sister goes linux :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: yay more girl girls h eh
<sebsebseb> girl users
<konrados> :) I'm a bit scared, she'll probably have lots of questions, but I hope it won't be that bad :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: how old is she?
<sebsebseb> and you
<konrados> she's 40, I'm 36
<sebsebseb> konrados: ok what she going to use computer for ?
<sebsebseb> oh older than I thought :d h eh
<XHFHX> btw - now unity is dropped - which desktop environments looks closest to unity? I don't like KDE and gnome, all screenshots i saw looked very outdated to me.
<konrados> sebsebseb, I warned her she will probably not be able to run photoshop and will have problems with ms office docs, but she uses the pc just like most ppl - email, facebook and.... actually that's it:)
<sebsebseb> XHFHX: gnome with some scripts and adds on :d  can make look much like unity
<konrados> oh, and music
<sebsebseb> XHFHX: unity doesn't have to be compeltyl dropped :d
<sebsebseb> 1. you can do unity 7 from the repos universe
<sebsebseb> 2.  even unity 8 has been forked for the desktop as wel not just mobile as part of ubports.  you can try yunit in 16.04   and 16.10 and 17.04 have the canonical preview but yeah
<sebsebseb> XHFHX: Unity 7 will  be provided offially  via repos for a few years or so I Expect,  and Unity 8 in it's two differnet forms will improve via community as well
<sebsebseb> konrados: yes like my Mum I finally got her on Linux  in 2012
<sebsebseb> diffenret distro
<sebsebseb> konrados: email  Mozilla Thunderbird,  web browser,  Mozilla Firefox,  the occassional document stuff sometimes rarely, the pre installed Libre Office yep
<sebsebseb> and that's her useage sorted
<konrados> yeah, the same with my sister:)
<sebsebseb> for music got varous players, and look at The Gimp and Inkscape for a start as photoshop alternative
<sebsebseb> s
<konrados> hmmm, I thought about gimp, isn't inkscape vector-based?
<konrados> ah, yeah, you suggested gimp as well :0
<konrados> missed that :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: actually these sites are good take a look  http://osalt.com  and http://linuxeq.com
<sebsebseb> and browse around the software centre yourself    to see what kind of stuff is availalbe
<sebsebseb> thousands of programs availalbe from repos
<sebsebseb> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<konrados> sebsebseb, - thank you :)
<sruli> is it possible to include a dir in suoders but exclude a file from the dir?
<Ben64> sruli: what
<gede> helo
<Danjemin> День добрый. Русскоговорящие есть?
<sebsebseb> konrados: also this could be useful for you and your sister
<sebsebseb> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ben64> !ru | Danjemin
<ubottu> Danjemin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sruli> in my sudoers i include a dir for nopasswd, but i need to exclude 1 file from that dir (that file should require sudo password) is it possible?
<sruli> Ben64: ^
<Ben64> sruli: i don't think it works anything like that
<sruli> Ben64: doesnt work like what? including dir for no passwd works fine, are you saying i cant exclude a file from an included dir?
<Ben64> sruli: no, i don't think you can specify a directory for nopasswd
<sruli> Ben64: you can, i have been using it for a long time, see my file in sudoers.d http://paste.ubuntu.com/25111441/
<Ben64> ew, well don't include it in the wildcard
<Ben64> it's a big ol security hole anyway though
<sruli> Ben64: that dir is owned by root 700 so not really a hole
<Ben64> guaranteed to be able to get root shell with that setup
<jspaceman> hey sebseb, have a simple question about the firefox browser if you have a second?
<sruli> Ben64: 1. you need to be able to get to visudo to see that its NOPASSWD. 2. how can you get a root shell if you've got no read/write on that dir?
<Ben64> jspaceman: just ask the channel
<jspaceman> yesterday, i was watching twitch with the firefox browser and suddenly the screen would just go white...i couldnt interract with anything
<jspaceman> it works fine now but only after a restart
<jspaceman> is there an issue i need to look at within firefox?
<Ben64> might want to disable hardware acceleration if it's on
<jspaceman> thanks, i will look into that
<arup_r> can anyone help me to install https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ruby-nio4r ?
<Inferno_geek> arup_r: sudo apt-get install ruby-nio4r
<arup_r> ok
<Meliorator> hi all, i updgraded to 17.04 to use pulseaudio-equaliser, which i now have working. however, there are a couple of issues that i'd like to resolve: (1) the last hundred milliseconds or so of audio is replayed when i adjust the volume (2) there is no easy to find shortcut to qpaeq in the "start"(?) menu, i'm sure i will forget the command qpaeq! all help with this issues (and relevant witty banter)
<Meliorator> would be appreciated, thanks =D
<arup_r> Inferno_geek: My app is trying to install it as a gem and met this error https://github.com/socketry/nio4r/issues/159 .. tried some internet hints, still same error. Any idea what tools I need to install to make the compiler happy
<arup_r> if I install the package, then do you think the gem installation will go good.. I am not sure though/
<garFF> this might seem like a lame question but I'm having trouble finding the shortcut for "search your computer" ?
<arup_r> i use `locate` command
<Meliorator> garFF, not sure about a GUI, but 'find' can help, or maybe you want 'locate'
<garFF> oh, okay.. thanks!
<EriC^^> garFF: the filemanager usually has the gui search
<garFF> alt + f1 actually did the trick :p
<garFF> + enter
<thewillo> is there a way to use cp to merge files instead of overwriting directories with files in them, or do i need rsync for that?
<thewillo> like, overwriting file conflicts doesn't matter but overwriting directories with new ones will screw things up
<PCatinean> Hey guys, if I want to pass the current date as a string when passing a value via parameter, how should I go about it?
<PCatinean> as in ./script -arg bla + (date as string)
<Meliorator> PCatinean: the 'date' command can do that
<PCatinean> Meliorator, yes but how do I pass it as an argument to a script?
<Meliorator> use the -d option and it should parse most date formats
<PCatinean> like docker run smth -e bla/bla/date-here
<Meliorator> are you using bash?
<Meliorator> or do you need a portable solution?
<PCatinean> Meliorator, no not bash, on the actual command line
<Meliorator> *sigh*
<Meliorator> bash *is* a command line
<PCatinean> docker run --rm -ti -e CONPLICITY_TARGET_URL=s3://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/folder/date "+%d-%m-%Y" <-
<PCatinean> I thought you meant bash scripting
<Meliorator> yes
<Meliorator> bash is a shell
<Meliorator> it's usually the default login shell on most systems these days
<PCatinean> I'm not doing a bash script I'm just trying to run docker in bash with the above argument and want to insert date at the end
<Meliorator> take the time to learn what bash is. in the meantime, this will probably do what you want: date -d ${path##*/} "+FORMAT_HERE"
<Meliorator> where path is a variable with the value of the path you are parsing
<Meliorator> you should probably discuss this further on #bash
<Meliorator> hmm and you should add quotes around ${path##*/} :p
<Meliorator> IE: "${path##*/}"
<PCatinean> hmm
<Meliorator> tbh, i'm not really sure what you want it to do, i guesses you were parsing a path and replacing the date in it?
<PCatinean> wouldn't -d pe interpreted as a command line argument for the script I am running?
<Meliorator> then i do not know what you are trying to do. please provide example command, with input values and what you expect as a result
<PCatinean> ok nvm, thank you for your help
<leftyfb> PCatinean: docker run --rm -ti -e CONPLICITY_TARGET_URL=s3://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/folder/$(date "+%d-%m-%Y")
<PCatinean> leftyfb, super! thank you very much
<PCatinean> would have also worked with ` ` ?
<leftyfb> should
<leftyfb> or set timestamp=$(date "+%d-%m-%Y")  elsewhere in your script and put /folder/$timestamp
<leftyfb> also
<leftyfb> take a look at date +%F
<faraco> hi guys,  do you ever experienced 'time has been changed' lool and stuck at loading screen?
<faraco> loop and stuck at ubuntu loading screen?
<_pronet_> Hello guys. Ive recently managed to share files between my windows 10 and this linux Distro via Samba share and Gigolo. But today as i try access the files, the password doesnt accept, while it did before. Anybody please assist. Am using Backbox  v3.13 and the two platforms are connected via a network switch. ( D-LINK )
<faraco> how to fix time has been changed issue? Running live usb also make it seems stuck at boot screen
<_pronet_> Anybody..
<vbotka> _pronet_, FWIW, you might want to reset the user password https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smbpasswd.8.html
<PinkiePie> hey faraco are you dual-booting with Windows?
<_pronet_> Okay. lemmi work on it. @vbotka
<PinkiePie> faraco: If so, this answer explains pretty well https://askubuntu.com/a/169384/62969
<vbotka> _pronet_, probably you know, but to be sure, SWAT makes your live easier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<_pronet_> Ive heard of it, but never actually tried it. @vbotka
<faraco> PinkiePie: hi,  thanks for answering. Unfortunately I didn't dual booting nor running my distro in a VM. I ran it natively. This problem occurs after installing mono programs and libs and shutting down.
<faraco> not sure if userspace program will impact systemd,  but not sure if mono being product of microsoft correlates the windows time issue.
<faraco> I mean,  mono inspired by microsoft product..
<faraco> now had to bootup into my pc through upstart kernel everytime on grub menu...
<PinkiePie> No idea then sorry :(
<faraco> nah its okay. I still can do most stuff from the different kernel. Maybe I need to do upgrades. thanks
<jmg8766> so when I run bt-audio -c xx:xx:xx:xx:xx on this striped down version of ubuntu 14.04 it will make my bluetooth speaker beap, but then I get the message org.bluez.Error.Failed: Connect Failed, anyone know where I can find more information about why it failed?
<_pronet_> vbotka: Thanks it worked perfectly.
<vbotka> _pronet_, Great. You're welcome.
<v99> hi!
<necrophcodr> Hi everyone
<necrophcodr> is there a way to force a system to boot with the root fs option "data=journal" set in the kernel cmdline?
<necrophcodr> That is, NOT in fstab?
<v99> im trying to make a local repo with dpkg-scanpackages but is imposible in 16.04
<v99> can anyone helps me?
<v99> sudo dpkg-scanpackages /var/my-local-repo /dev/null > /var/my-local-repo/Packages
<v99> echo "deb file:/var/my-local-repo ./" > /tmp/my-local.list
<v99> sudo mv /tmp/my-local.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/my-local.list
<v99> sudo apt-get update
<madsj> necrophcodr: https://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter ?
<PinkiePie> necrophcodr: Try something like this (adapt for yours obviously)
<PinkiePie> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.18 ro root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal other_options
<necrophcodr> madsj, thanks for the link!
<necrophcodr> PinkiePie, Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a shot
<anddam> hello
<anddam> installing 'apt-get source linux-source' on xenial I get   "E: Unable to find a source package for linux-meta"
<anddam> what's the proper way to just install current kernel sources?
<nacc> anddam: linux-source is a binary package
<nacc> anddam: so just apt-get install linux-source
<altefour> Hi everybody. I installed Xubuntu and then Gnome. Is there any harm in leaving Xubuntu as my base or would it be better to install Gnome over Ubuntu? Hope that makes sense.
<anddam> mm with that I get 4.4.0 while I se I'm running 4.8.0.something
<anddam> see*
<anddam> nacc: also wiki references like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode (and other) suggest using 'source'
<anddam> are those somehow outdated?
<necrophcodr> PinkiePie, thanks, it worked!
<nacc> anddam: well, they use source with a differnet package name
<nacc> anddam: so don't just make up the package name, but use the one they tell you to
<nacc> anddam: i'm not sure how to get the hwe kernel source
<v99> anyone can helps me?
<glitsj16> altefour: so you have 2 separate installs? If so, that won't be a problem. You could opt to install only one, get the desktop packages you like and login to different sessions for those. All up to you really.
<rodney77> Hi all, in the last few days my CPU Load averages have gotten really high. I uninstalled every package that I manually installed in the last week, went back to an old kernel, but I still have high cpu load averages
<rodney77> has anyone else been haivng this problem?
<rodney77> i'm wondering if some package was updated that caused the problem
<altefour> glitsj16: Yeah, I installed Xubuntu which is XFCE and all the packages that come with it. Then I installed Gnome and have all its goodies as well.
<glitsj16> rodney77: use a tool like htop to determine what's pegging your CPU
<rodney77> thanks glitsj16, I did do that. The thing is, actual CPU use is apparently low
<altefour> glitsj16: So long as there's no harm in having both, I may as well keep them. I prefer Gnome and won't be going back to XFCE anytime soon though.
<rodney77> but load average is high
<glitsj16> altefour: well, you can rearrange your setup whenever you feel like it, i dual-boot between linux distro's to, like it very much
<glitsj16> rodney77: have you tried iotop yet? difficult to tell without specific info
<rodney77> ok glitsj16, I just installed iotop
<rodney77> i will see if anything looks suspicious
<glitsj16> rodney77: yes, let it collect data for a while
<rodney77> ok glitsj16, what should I be looking for? total and actual disk read and write are almost always 0.00b/s
<rodney77> every process is showing IO 0.00% except the top one
<rodney77> which is usually xorg and it's usually less than 2:00% IO
<glitsj16> rodney77: if there's little or no i/o activity now that's just fine
<rodney77> ok glitsj16 thanks. I have had this problem a couple times before with this computer
<rodney77> all of a sudden i get high cpu loads, and then one day it's fine again
<glitsj16> rodney77: that's always the hard part i suppose, waiting for the problem to re-appear when monitoring
<rodney77> yeah
<rodney77> i mean my load average is high now
<rodney77> so i can see that problem
<glitsj16> do you trim SSD's? that can cause some lagging
<glitsj16> or cron jobs, systemd timers etc, things that are run repetetively
<rodney77> glitsj16, I don
<rodney77> i don't know what it means to trim SSDs
<rodney77> i do have an SSD
<rodney77> other problems I'm having: very slow wi-fi, only on this computer; SD card reader isn't working properly
<rodney77> this is exectly what happened before
<rodney77> but before when
<glitsj16> rodney77: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trim_(computing)
<rodney77> I went back to an old kernel it fixed the proble
<rodney77> m
<rodney77> but not this time
<glitsj16> rodney77: that doesn't sound all to hope-giving.. is this a newly installed ubuntu or did you jump via apt?
<anddam> nacc: I didn't make it up, I found both reference to linux-source
<anddam> and to the linux-source-$(uname -r) version
<rodney77> glitsj16, it's not newly installed
<ioria> anddam, apt-get source linux-image-x.xx.x-xx-generic   (in a new dir)
<glitsj16> rodney77: to check if trim is the root cause (which seems unlikely in relation to the other things you mention), you can start that manually. are you on 16.04?
<rodney77> i am on 16.04
<rodney77> glitsj16, do you know where i can see package update history?
<scorch> hi guys, python 3.x from source with altinstall, heard it's recommended NOT to use /usr/local as --prefix; what's the recommended prefix for multi-version installations?
<glitsj16> rodney77: /var/log/history.log
<anddam> ioria: thanks
<S1GM4> I think I disabled Unity and everything and make my machine only to boot into CLI on startup
<ioria> anddam, np
<S1GM4> but now I need to make sure a certain specific user is logged in on boot :/
<S1GM4> and now I'm having trouble SSH into the box, lol, brb
<Melissa_McC> Hey guys - I have a nouveau init failure that's stopping be from booting (17.04)
<ioria> S1GM4, you can enable a sort of console-autologin, i tried once, it works but ... had some issues later
<jetsaredim> why does dnsmasq or whatever sets up the resolv.conf file use 127.0.1.1 when lo interface is 127.0.0.1??
<ChogyDan> jetsaredim, what's the difference?
<glitsj16> rodney77: to test SSD trim, run 'sudo fstrim -v /' and keep monitoring via htop/iotop, can take a while depending on the size of your SSD
<anddam> ioria: E: Unable to find a source package for linux-image-4.8.0.58-generic
<Melissa_McC> Can someone help me get into the system - to be able to reinstall the graphics drivers?
<jetsaredim> ChogyDan: i cannot get stuff like nslookup to work because my system can't find the dns server
<jetsaredim> resolv.conf has nameserver 127.0.1.1 listed but what is that supposed to map to?
<ioria> anddam, you probably need the yakkety source in sources.list
<anddam> but I'm on xenial
<anddam> altho' I'm using elementary so maybe I have something in sources.list.d
<ioria> anddam, that's not the problem
<ChogyDan> Melissa_McC, how far can you boot?
<bugs_bugger> hi. can somebody help me with X forwarding on ssh (Ubuntu/Linux Mint)? my session (very annoingly) keeps freezing every 10 Minutes or so. i already tried setting keep alive settings for both server and client to no avail. i have no root on client, so local ssh config only
<jetsaredim> ChogyDan: things work in my browser but for some reason i cannot get terminal apps to resolve stuff
<rodney77> thanks glitsj16, it said 4.4mb trimmed
<rodney77> sorry 4.4gb
<scorch> bugs_bugger: are you actively using the session or is it idle? nothing "moving"?
<anddam> ioria: why do I need yakkety source then?
<bugs_bugger> scorch: i run some applications with ui in the session. so it is not strictly idle
<scorch> bugs_bugger: did you enable trusted forwarding?
<bugs_bugger> scorch: dont know
<scorch> either through the ssh config or (I think) as a command line argument
<S1GM4> I have error
<bugs_bugger> scorch: let me check...
<glitsj16> rodney77: if you didn't change it, your 16.04 should have a cron job for SSD trimming in /etc/cron.weekly.. if you disabled that, you can specify it in /etc/fstab too, just make sure you have one of both options, otherwise your SSD will show degraded performance
<S1GM4> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target   <--- I run this command, now my laptop starts up only black screen (I wish it had CLI), but the problem now also is that if I close the lid on the device, it turn off
<S1GM4> :(
<S1GM4> do not want.
<scorch> bugs_bugger: if you have a host config in your ~/.ssh/config you should be able to ass "ForwardX11Trusted yes" for that host, or using I think -Y in the ssh command
<jetsaredim> ChogyDan: I even put google's dns servers explicitly in my ipv4 connection setup
<scorch> bugs_bugger: though I'm not sure if that's specific for ubuntu or not, defaulting to "untrusted" forwarding which closes after a while
<scorch> bugs_bugger: "able to add*" ......
<Melissa_McC> ChogyDan  OK - it may be worse than I first thought...I'm throwing my assumptions out...(I've had driver problems related to my Nvidia Geforce 970 card for ages...but this may be worse..)
<bugs_bugger> scorch: that sounds good. didnt know about that setting. you think it might be the issue? i set TCPKeepAlive on the client side and the alive interval to 60s on the server side and still it freezes
<ChogyDan> jetsaredim, I don't know much.  I thought resolv.conf was used by auto-setup programs.  So that would override ifconfig settings
<scorch> bugs_bugger: it's some setting with x forwarding about security to not trust anything too much unless explicitly told to; since forwardning as a privileged user and forgetting to terminate on a public computer can be quite bad
<scorch> bugs_bugger: just my two cents, don't know the real reason for it
<bugs_bugger> scorch: yeah, that makes sense
<ioria> anddam, ok, add the yakkety source in sources.list and 'apt source linux'
<bugs_bugger> scorch: anyway, ill try it. thank you
<scorch> bugs_bugger: np, good luck
<Melissa_McC> I need Sherlock Holmes.  Here's my situation:  Been using 17.04 for a few months now...updated and shut down last Tuesday - then when tried to reboot Sat - It wouldn't boot.  Monitor plugged into Nvidia card hangs at black..second monitor plugged into MB output shows nouveau init failed -110
<Melissa_McC> I'm not sure exactly what that means...but I even tried booting from stick - and still get that same error (!)... ...any thoughts?
<scorch> Melissa_McC: if you don't mind proprietary software: boot a licecd, remove nouveau and install the nvidia driver
<Melissa_McC> scorch What's licecd?
<scorch> Melissa_McC: sorry, livecd*
<anddam> ioria: is there a bot with factoids?
<scorch> worst internet possible: wifi through cement walls in an apartment in shanghai, vpn to ofifice to better speeds to vps outside of china (europe) lol, causes high latency when writing
<Melissa_McC> scorch  Ah - so I'm pretty sure thats the same as the thumbdrive I actually just used.... I tried livecd option (same error)..and then I even tried to reinstall ubuntu - same error
<scorch> Melissa_McC: yeah thumbdrive would do the same
<ioria> anddam, don't think so, but you'll get (in this way) the current (59) not 58
<Melissa_McC> scorch ...ok - so I got the same error somehow.... Obviously my biggest fear is hw failure somewhere.... could be my thumbdrive is corrput?!
<anddam> ioria: I'd rather not go with yakkety, adding it to sources and updating suggests upgrading 1100 packages
<scorch> Melissa_McC: boot the thum drive, mount your root partition and chroot to it, then follow a guide to install the nvidia driver (unless you tried this before, I joined recently, maybe you already talked about that)
<ioria> anddam, you don't get me
<anddam> ioria: I figure I don't
<Melissa_McC> scorch Thumb drive won't boot.  I get the same nouveau init failure -110 error
<anddam> ioria: yet I tried to do what you said
<ioria> anddam, you just add the deb-src  yakkety repo
<scorch> Melissa_McC: you mean you fear the gpu might already had a hw failure?
<ioria> anddam, you don't install anything
<anddam> ioria: oh that wasn't clear
<scorch> Melissa_McC: you can boot without X I think; boot into a console
<scorch> shell*
<Melissa_McC> scorch  I'm not smart enough to know where the failure is... but I do know that if its hw...no amount of chatting here will help :/
<ioria> anddam,  (comment the xenial src, before) : deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ yakkety main universe restricted multiverse , for example
<Melissa_McC> scorch quick instructions on booting into shell?
<ioria> anddam,  the same for xenial-security and xenial-updates
<anddam> ioria: I switched to bash and now it fetched    apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<ioria> sy
<anddam> ioria: I'm quite surprised
<ioria> anddam,  that's good, and what version it is ?
<anddam> linux-hwe_4.8.0-58.63~16.04.1.
<ioria> anddam, ok
<scorch> Melissa_McC: you should have an option when booting to choose what you want to do (graphical interface or only a shell)
<scorch> Melissa_McC: it'll probably look like the grub boot screen
<BetaSoul> Hey guys, is there a way to set up the defualt vnc to log into a new x session instead of sharing the current one"
<S1GM4>  sudo restart systemd-logind
<S1GM4> I get error when I run this command
<S1GM4> Why?
<S1GM4> (Unable to connect to upstart, connection refuse)
<BetaSoul> try a stop first.
<PinkiePie> try sudo systemctl restart systemd-logind.service
<BetaSoul> My next suggestion Pinkie.
<S1GM4> That worked :)
<S1GM4> I did PinkiePie suggestion first
<PinkiePie> your smile makes me happy.
<BetaSoul> Nice.
<S1GM4> Okay, I fixed my problem of the system lid closing turning the device off
<BetaSoul> So, VNC into a new session. Ideas?
<S1GM4> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target   <--- I tried to run this before to force boot into CLI and not GUI, but it only made start to blank screen instead :( so GUI it is.
<S1GM4> I don't use the GUI, only control the machine via SSH, so GUI is superfluous
<PinkiePie> S1GM4: look into removing the GUI packages: https://askubuntu.com/a/534476/62969
<BetaSoul> Man my googlefu is failing me today.
<S1GM4> I am on Xenial, Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS; the link you post, PinkiePie, is for older system I think.
<systest> Anyone know what the default user/pass iis for the xenial virtualbox images at https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<PinkiePie> S1GM4: I considered that, the packages are the same afaik
<S1GM4> Another person with Xenial commented they had an unusuable system after following similar directions, but I think I found another guide
<S1GM4> yay I finall got to work
<S1GM4> I free up a ton of RAM and everything from disable GUI at boot :)
<Diplomat> Hey guys, I have a strange issue.. I'm trying to execute a Python script where I updated my database info, but somehow it's still executing old version of the file. I asked from #python too, but so far nobody has any idea. when I do: head -n 10 generate_caches.py ; python generate_caches.py I get this: https://paste.ofcode.org/KB2qbZjPkGJYJS9T3aQcrr
<Diplomat> Looks like this file is cached somewhere or something.. any ideas ?
<sary> Melissa_McC: Hiya, what happens if you unplug the second monitor and boot to ubuntu with maine display!
 * aotaoint1in used to have a maine display. 207!
<BetaSoul> So guys, best way to get a remote session?
<glitsj16> Diplomat: why is the traceback refering to python in /usr/local/lib instead of the default /usr/lib?
<Diplomat> No idea, probably because it was set up by the VM provider like that
<glitsj16> Diplomat: did you check you don't have mysql files under /usr/lib/python2.7?
<glitsj16> Diplomat: just throwing out questions, I'm not a python expert
<Diplomat> glitsj16: mysql works perfectly, ignore that part.. look at the paste, for some reason it uses old credentials not new ones which makes absolutely no sense :/
<glitsj16> Diplomat: I noticed that, was going to be my next question
<glitsj16> Diplomat: so the paste, that's from generate_caches.py?
<Diplomat> fml, somehow there was a hidden file that I was editing and opening.. but it wasnt applied to the correct file
<Diplomat> got it working now
<glitsj16> nice, one less thing
<Diplomat> I think my IDE created it or something :/, but yeah, it's working now, thanks for the help
<glitsj16> that's one of the forst things I disable, auto-save functionality creates a messy filesystem, but that's personal preference, no trouble
<sary> Melissa_McC: i meant with the main primary monitor only attached. Also, check which nvidia driver is currently installed #see $ dpkg -l | grep -i "NVIDIA binary driver , if you have one nvidia driver .. you might need to unload 'nouveau' and or blacklist it.
<glitsj16> s/forst/first
<aotaoint1in> /
<vimart> Hi
<Trioxin> F2FS is orders of magnitude faster than EXT4 and it's still not in the installer? Get your shit together Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> Trioxin: please watch the language
<leftyfb> Trioxin: I can't attest to the installer at the moment, but f2ds support is in the linux kernel in ubuntu as well as tools and libraries
<Trioxin> it's a big pain to do and that's without encryption. suse has implemented it. it's what's stopping me from installing KDE Neon at the moment on my m2 drive
<tgm4883> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1261175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1261175 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[wishlist] F2FS missing in Ubiquity "Use as" partition option" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<genii> !info f2fs-tools
<ubottu> f2fs-tools (source: f2fs-tools): Tools for Flash-Friendly File System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1.1 (zesty), package size 71 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Trioxin> i know about the package
<genii> Just enable universe and install f2fs-tools before running the partitioner
<Trioxin> i tried that
<genii> Are you actually installking it on flash ram/ssd or a regular hd?
<Trioxin> nvme
<Trioxin> nand
<Trioxin> why would I care about having f2fs for a hdd?
<Trioxin> if not in installer you have to make a f2fs partition, install to ext4, then move install to f2fs. I would do that except I also need luks and really don't want to go messing with crypsetup
<ic_bytes> hi in here.
<Trioxin> also, I've seen talk of bugs doing the roundabout way
<ic_bytes> what is the proper way to flag all my gnome3 stuff as "not pull it back in again".... ? Because I replaced my gnome3 with mate... and on the next upgrade/update I want to keep that mate stuff ....
<tgm4883> ic_bytes: uninstalling the packages would do it
<tgm4883> ic_bytes: you'd want to be careful doing that though since mate uses some gnome stuff
<ic_bytes> really ? Are they not flagged somewhere in the system ?
<ic_bytes> some time ago I read about "keep" and such keywords, in a special file...
<tgm4883> ic_bytes: I'm not really sure what you mean by flagged. You said "not pull it back in again". If you already uninstalled it, it's not going to reinstall
<ic_bytes> ok, how can I verify, what to uninstall and what to keep for mate being able to run properly ?
<ic_bytes> anyone in here using aptitude ?
<tgm4883> ic_bytes: it's a bit of work, but if you use 'apt-rdepends ubuntu-mate-desktop' then you'll get a list of all the packages that ubuntu-mate-desktop needs, so the inverse of that is what you can remove. Unless you also want to keep other stuff you installed, in which case you'll need to do it for those too
<ic_bytes> thx
<ic_bytes> will try that
<ic_bytes> i want to select single packages of the aptitude listings, is that possible at all ?
<Trioxin> is this tutorial suggesting that in the end I wind up with a useless ext4 partition? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326934
<Trioxin> would I be able to reclaim that space to f2fs?
<Trioxin> i'll go through all the extra crap if I have to. I REALLY want to use a cutting edge KDE on Ubuntu LTS but I really want f2fs.
<Trioxin> otherwise I'll have to roll suse
<Trioxin> and miss out on Neon's kde
<Melissa_McC> OK - So to solve my driver problem I was having earlier - I finally just took out the nvidia graphics card...and got my system to boot into liveCD :)   Is there a way to run a "repair" of the system?
<Trioxin> why can't I avoid this 1mb gap in partitions? http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/17/0717/h_1500309508_4292074_f296b5a82b.png
<papertigers> anyone know how to properly link against libcurl in 16.04
<papertigers> curl-config --libs says to use "-L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lcurl"  but the linker still cant find the symbols
<Melissa_McC> ...If I "install" from Live CD - will the system know to "upgrade and repair" - or will  it wipe everything?!
<Soul_Sample> Melissa_McC: what's broken?
<Melissa_McC> Soul_Sample So I've been fighting with my Nvidia card for ages now - it needed proprietary drivers and every update broke something... the last one gave me a fatal nouveau init failure so bad I couldn't boot...so I took out the card altogether...
<Melissa_McC> Soul_Sample After doing that I have finally been able to boot a livecd... :)   But it wasn't booting normally...so I want to "repair" it... (I know - I'm clueless)
<Soul_Sample> Melissa_McC: well you can probably boot the live CD and then use chroot to fix your installation without reinstalling
<Soul_Sample> Melissa_McC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Soul_Sample> but if you separated home and root on installation, maybe it would be easiest to just overwrite the / partition, leaving your home and data intact
<Melissa_McC> Soul_Sample I think that sounds vaguely familiar (someone else helped me with my first install 14.04... and I've just been upgrading ever since...
<Melissa_McC> Soul_sample  So if I were to do that...how do I do it?
<Melissa_McC> Soul_Sample and the Terminal is asking for a login and pass (on livecd)
<Soul_Sample> Melissa_McC: it shouldn't. I just booted a livecd in virtualbox and it's not asking for anything. which version do you have?
<Melissa_McC> Soul_sample 17.04  (but I googled and found user: ubuntu and pass: blank - that worked)
<Soul_Sample> is that the same version you are trying to fix?
<Melissa_McC> Hey guys - I'm having trouble accessing my netowrk after chroot - can someone pls help walk me through how to : " adding OpenDNS name servers to your /etc/resolv.conf" - as per info I found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Melissa_McC> Hey guys - I'm having trouble accessing my netowrk after chroot - can someone pls help walk me through how to : " adding OpenDNS name servers to your /etc/resolv.conf" - as per info I found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<sary> Melissa_McC: well,  outside the Chroot , edit etc/resolv.conf , and add the opendns servers , and after that you'll need to mount the /proc filesystem in the chroot (required for managing processes).
<sary> Melissa_McC: Now, outside the Chroot , Type the following to allow DNS resolution from within the chroot $ sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/chroot/etc/resolv.conf
<sary> I don't know why you're in a chroot environment in the first place!
<sary> I see, just scrolled up , whoever the fruck pointed you to a chroot, shoud've wlalked you through it!
<jmg8766> so when I run bt-audio -c xx:xx:xx:xx:xx on this striped down version of ubuntu 14.04 it will make my bluetooth speaker beap, but then I get the message org.bluez.Error.Failed: Connect Failed, anyone know where I can find more information about why it failed?
<Melissa_McC> sary OK - it says no such file... I'm looking now and theres a resolvconf and a resolv.conf.auto
<Melissa_McC> sary Do I need to edit one of those...or create a new resolv.conf ?
<sary> Melissa_McC: are these files in or outside the chroot!
<Melissa_McC> sary Inside...
<sary> Melissa_McC: inside the chroot there should be only one in var/chroot/etc/resolv.conf
<Melissa_McC> sary - I think I may have created the .auto verison (following instructions I found on https://support.opendns.com/hc/en-us/articles/228007087-Ubuntu)
<Melissa_McC> sary ok I fixed the filename...now it says I don't have write permission
<sary> Melissa_McC: you're editing the file outside the chroot right! and you're sudo'in nano /etc/resolv.conf
<sary> or which ever text editor..
<Hitechcg> In Ubuntu 16.04.2's menu, "Suspend" and "Hibernate" seem to be missing. Pressing the power button then clicking on one of the actions that appear works fine, as do pm-suspend and pm-hibernate in a terminal. What would cause this and how do I fix it? Something in dconf I guess?
<sary> Melissa_McC: or are you outside chroot as root!
<zenguy-> hmm interesting
<m4dh4tt4> was it there in windows Hitcechcg?
<m4dh4tt4> bios power settings , ahci, or acpi or something S3 and or S5 toggle to on,
<m4dh4tt4> thats if it has nothing to do with winblows
<m4dh4tt4> if worked in windows and doesnt in linux say the word
<DanteEdward> libretro ps2 core when
<Sleaker> DanteEdward: that's probably a question you should ask libretro, or PCSX2
<DanteEdward> Oh
<DanteEdward> I clicked the wrong channel :v
<Sleaker> mainly the pcsx2 team though
<scythefwd> quick cli question.. hope its simple.. is there a way to find all processes running under a certain name, like pidgin, and kill them all at once vs. one at a time?
<akik> scythefwd: you can use pkill to kill processes by name
<scythefwd> well sure, if you wnat to go the obvious route.. thanks.. I was over here doing kill -9 pid..
<ducasse> scythefwd: you can also use killall
<scythefwd> anybenefit vs. pkill?
<scythefwd> reading through man file on kill all, it mentions impure executables.. excluding the windows progs running under wine joke thats obvious... I have no clue what an impure executable is.. anyone care to enlighten me?
<ZetFury> I have a Intel NUC with Ubuntu 17.04 connected to my TV, it goes black randomly for a few seconds a couple minutes after start, then back to normal, it only appear to happen once every start. Did not have this problem with windows on the same NUC, any idea what could cause it?
<m4dh4tt4> Suggestion for ubuntu -> "Brightness and lock" -> brightness . Suggested change: Warn or disable on 0. Hasnt happened to me yet but if ever i accidentally let go of the slider whilst adjusting it could be easily avoided.
<ducasse> m4dh4tt4: iirc you can file wishlist bugs on launcpad
<SuperSeriousCat> ZetFury, sure its not just part of the boot?
<m4dh4tt4> Compliment for all those who work so hard to bring us ubuntu: This one day(probably familiar to a lot of people here) I broke up with windows. She wasnt thin enough anymore. I switched my entire life to linux and tried many distros, although it initially resolved a lot of things for me, my desktop experience still left me frustrated/powerless and confused. After 3 months of struggling with other distros, i loaded Ubuntu 16.04 and for the first time
<m4dh4tt4> since the switch I felt complete again. So ty to all , for bringing elegance to the linux user interface and to not making things so damn hard.
<m4dh4tt4> i mean hey everything has its battles, but like 4/4 of the ones that drove me insane were resolved by default here
<Victor83> Hi guys! I have tried to install Realtek drivers and after that alsa doesn't see sound card I've tried many solutions but they not help me may be somebody help me?
<m4dh4tt4> well ducasse do you recommend it ? if it helps community ill file it, if you guys are swamped id be ok without it
<m4dh4tt4> what card victor83
<m4dh4tt4> and what version of ubuntu
<ducasse> m4dh4tt4: everybody here are volunteers, if you want to reach the developers, use launcpad. they will take a look at your suggestion, and decide if it is worth implementing.
<Victor83> m4dh4tt4: How can I check which card ? I just remember that is is HD audio
<ducasse> Victor83: which drivers did you install - where did you get them?
<Victor83> I get them from realtek website
<ducasse> Victor83: wireless or audio drivers?
<Victor83> And I have installed Ubuntu 16.04 audio
<Victor83> audio drivers
<ducasse> for which chipset?
<Victor83> I use this page for downloading but as I found out later that drivers not supported by my kernel  http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<ducasse> Victor83: no, you should very rarely need to download drivers for linux, most often they are included in the kernel
<sary> any reason you had to install the driver from realtek! the system should detect you sound card out of the box. #see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Victor83> Here is what I have https://snag.gy/JriSlN.jpg
<Victor83> sary: I try to fix my microphone, he was very weak when I record
<Victor83> sary: Thank for the links,  I'll try that instructions.
<sary> Victor83: that's understandbale .. so you had sound before. to confiugre and adjust the sounds i suggest you use alsamixer and pavucontrol.
<sary> Victor83: yw , i think in your case you should try with with step 3 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure , and then troubleshoot.
<Victor83> I have installed them before. But I have removed pavucontrol because he does not started.
<Victor83> I go to reboot now.
<sary> ok.
<IhrFussel> This happened TWICE while downloading files from the internet...on this screen I was about to install Xubuntu on my HDD but it happened again later when I downloaded a Xubuntu iso file with Firefox: https://i.imgur.com/Os1lcujr.jpg
<OneM_Industries> So, I'm having a bit of issue with playing DVDs on ubuntu 14.04.
<OneM_Industries> The disk I'm currently trying to watch plays fine up until about ~20 minutes from the end, at which point, it simply stops playing altogether.
<Victor83> sary: It seem that that troubleshooting not helps me because sound cart not detected/
<IhrFussel> I'm not sure if it's just a coincidence that the same issue happened twice DURING downloads and never again since (that was over 24 hours ago)
<sary> Victor83: do you have nvidia driver installed.. #see additional drivers section.
<Victor83> sary: Yes, I have.
<Victor83> https://snag.gy/2dLto0.jpg
<Victor83> https://snag.gy/KNZ47C.jpg
<Victor83> There is a screenshot which says that I haven't sound card.
<Bashing-om> Victor83: " lts-xemial-dkms " . What kernel are you running ? show ' uname -r ' .
<sary> Good catch Bashing-om!
<TheWild> hello
<sary> hiya
<TheWild> Just my few words, because I think there's something I don't understand...
<sary> IhrFussel: that's weird , which GPU card , and are you connected through ethernet!
<TheWild> The original Ubuntu's "Unity" interface.
<Victor83> 4.8.0-58-generic
<TheWild> Whoever designed this, did that human have any clue about the interface design?
<Bashing-om> Victor83: K; should be good then to run the lts-xenial-dkms module . Was a thought only .
<TheWild> Application menu for example: I can be displayed on the top. No, not top of the window; the top of the screen!
<sary> TheWild: i don't now , i never liked it either and never used it , i prefer Gnome and openbox.
<Victor83> Bashing-om: How to do this?
<TheWild> Or - at your choice - it can replace a titlebar when you point at it.
<Bashing-om> Victor83: Sorry . what you have installed presently is appropriate . ( sound is not in my tool box of experience ) .
<TheWild> The second is: What amazon does here?
<IhrFussel> sary, it's just the integrated graphics chip from Intel and yes I use ethernet...something I noticed is that back when I had no OS on my PC but ethernet was connected the BIOS said something about "DHCP"
<TheWild> and how I can uninstall it?
<sary> Bashing-om: yeah Victor83 is kernel base is the default hwe-16.04 , i wounder of he needs a newer kernel for the nvidia sound card to work!
<Victor83> Actually, I know that I did something wrong but how to fix it now? :)
<Bashing-om> sary: Beats me .. the alsa people have a great script to run to know all there is to know about sound issues .
<sary> IhrFussel: interesting .. do you recall where did the BIOS mentioned the DHCP part!
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> i like Unity
<tsarompy> i dont use it but i like it
<tsarompy> i would if i had moar ram
<tsarompy> kinda hope they fork it
<ducasse> Victor83: but your sound card did initially work, right, except for some issue recording?
<tsarompy> its a great interface for noobs
<Victor83> I'll try to use commands from step 3 on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<IhrFussel> Something important to note is that those 2 issues only happened with Xubuntu 14.04 32-bit ... I upgraded to 16.04 64-bit and it seems to not happen anymore ... sary it said it when it usually loads the HDD
<sary> IhrFussel: a quick test is to run $ tail -f /var/log/syslog , and tail -f /var/log/dmesg while connected thought ethernet.
<Victor83> ducasse: Yes, it was working
<IhrFussel> sary, but how can ethernet cause such a lock up? It was not just the screen the entire PC hung up (not even keyboard worked anymore)
<Victor83> Except a little noise on high volume.
<sary> IhrFussel: in that case, i would run a fliesystem check on the HDD.
<Victor83> I try to reinstall linux-image-extra-4.8.0-58-generic  now.
<Meliorator> hi all, apt is giving me a package recommendation, but when i try and install it, i get: E: Package 'padevchooser' has no installation candidate
<Victor83> I go to reboot again.
<Meliorator> i thought that the package is required to choose pulseaudio devices for specific applications?
<Victor83> Oh! My sound is back! :)
<glitsj16> Meliorator: you can read what padevchooser does and deoesn't do at http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/padevchooser/ .. there's only a version for trusty (14.04) in the repos, are you using 14.04?
<black_13> after i updated ubuntu the ssh server now refuses connections
<Victor83> Thank to all for help!
<Bashing-om> Victor83: Do tell .
<Victor83> Bashing-om: Sorry, what is it mean? :)
<Victor83> Is it any idiom?
<sary> he ment tell us what fixed your sound issue..
<Bashing-om> Victor83: Did re-installing 4.8.0-58-generic kernel resolve the issue ?
<sary> :)
<Victor83> http://joxi.ru/LmG7b8bIedzEqm
<Victor83> This command helps to me.
<Victor83> Actually, it is reinstalling.
<sary> Great! :)
<Victor83> And I suppose that last of them do my day :)
<Bashing-om> Victor83: With a caveat .
<Bashing-om> !ppa | Victor83
<ubottu> Victor83: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Victor83> Bashing-om: Yes I know that some of them can damage and even kill OS at all :)
<Meliorator> glitsj16: 17.04
<Bashing-om> Victor83: :) .. Glad you are aware .
<Victor83> But it is a official ubuntu help forum and I believe to him.
<Victor83> So, thank again now I can make code with music again :)
<black_13> purge and restart
<aotaoint1in> shouldn't that be the other way around?
<Meliorator> glitsj16: does pasystray superseed it?
<aotaoint1in> i mean, i know a bit about algorithmic composition...
<glitsj16> Meliorator: in that case you should check your sources, there isn't a version for zesty.. as you might have read, padevchooser integrates some of the other PA tools in a tray icon.. i'm not sure if pasystray offers exactly the same functionality though
<Melissa_McC> Hey - I just re-installed 17.04 over a bad system that wouldn't start - I've got my desktop back up...but some things aren't working - i.e. I can't open Terminal in a window...and it looks like a set of apps I previously installed aren't anymore (i.e Chrome, etc...)
<Victor83> Actually, this is not solve my issue with weird sound at sound recording but it is another story.
<glitsj16> Meliorator: looking at the dependencies for pasystray it looks like it's a case of a name change in the package
<Meliorator> i was guessing that, but it is not documented anywhere :\
<glitsj16> Meliorator: indeed, i couldn't find anything besides what i linked ^.. but it does have a man page at least .. in any case, i don't think you'll miss much if you decide not to install it
<Meliorator> well, installed, it has everything and some \o/
<glitsj16> enjoy :)
<Meliorator> hmmm, seems i have a battle of the audio-systrays going on, i should probably reboot...
<Meliorator> thanks =D
<Melissa_McC> I googled "terminal won't launch" and saw some stuff about updating thunderbird...and lists...and locales... tried some of that (ctl-alt-F1) - and it said I didn't have permission, even tho I logged in as admin and sudo'ed the heck out of it
<ash_workz> (from `man find`:) Bear in mind that the size is rounded up to the next unit. Therefore -size -1M is not equivalent to -size -1048576c. The former only matches empty files, the latter matches files from 1 to 1,048,575 bytes. -- why would -1M only match empty files?
<quarters> hello. I was wondering how I might be able to install consolas font on ubuntu
<quarters> using font-manager
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: thunderbird has nothing to do with a terminal emulator.. what command(s) are you trying? without some detailed info we're pretty much in the dark as to what your issue might be.. can you make a pastebin? Ow, after re-installing it's to be expected that packages you added manually will have to be installed again..
<quarters> I heard that there's a way to uninstall the spyware that comes installed on ubuntu and was wondering how to do that ( I have xenial)
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16  I was trying to follow https://askubuntu.com/questions/613582/terminal-wont-launch-after-upgrading
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16  I tried to open the "language support" thru the settings  in the UI...but that refuses to open (pops us quickly then disappears)
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: had a look at that page.. it talks about a custom locale that caused problems, did you do that?
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16  I'm not sure how to edit that... is it something like gedit /etc/default/locale.  (?)
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale as a guide, it involves a few steps
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: if anything isn't clear, tell us
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: let's start with what your current setting is, run 'locale' to get that
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16  Thx.  OK - I'll have to do it thru ctl-alt-F1...since terminal isn't opening a win...and when I tried "language support" thru the Setting UI - it crashes the window immediately
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: yes i understand, but the commands and info on that page works just as well in a TTY
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16  Thx.  OK  ran 'locale' and the first two lines say' LANG=   LANGUAGE=   '  then 'POSIX" is the response for eerything else...
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16  That seems like the languae isn't set...right?
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: empty? yup, it looks like it
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: what do you get from 'locale -a'?
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 That produces a loong list of locale options - starting with POSIX ...and the a bunch of others...
<glitsj16> if the output is too long, use a pastebin or the bot might kick you out for flooding the channel.. take your time to get a view on what needs to be done
<glitsj16> we'll get there :)
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 (let me know if you want me to print them... but things like en_GB_utf8
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: do you have pastebinit installed? if not, this is a good time to install that, a tool to post your info as mentioned in the channel topic
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 whats the cmd to do that?
<glitsj16> sudo apt install pastebinit .. if you feel more comfortable using a GUI, there's nothing wrong in doing so
<glitsj16> we all had to learn, small steps, although i can understand your eagerness to 'get going' with the newly installed ubuntu :)
<glitsj16> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 response is "The package Thunderbird needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archive for it"
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 thx for your patience...I'm really good at following instructions...but new to Ubuntu...
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: try 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' .. looks like your package manager (called apt) is rather confused
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: no worries, this is part of the fun :p
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 Same error!   (I googled this earlier and it said something about deleting the lists...and reinstalling them..??)
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: do you have a link to those instructions?
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 I tried the info on this pg (https://askubuntu.com/questions/147178/ethe-package-needs-to-be-reinstalled-but-i-cant-find-an-archive-for-it) - but it wouldn' delete due to permission issies
<glitsj16> k, reading
<JPelletier> Hello, I enabled earlyprintk=efi and I would like to know if it's normal that it take 3-4 seconds for every single line printed on screen
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: try 'sudo apt install -f' .. that might be enough to get by this hurdle, if not we try plan B
<quarters> hello. I was wondering if anyone here runs xming server on windows with the built in ubuntu?
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 nope.  sorry.  same error...
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 (is there a way to copy/paste from ctl-alt-F1 screen...to F7 screen, so I can paste to pastebin.com?)
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: sudo apt install --reinstall thunderbird
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 didn't work again.  "...The package thunderbird needs to be reinstalled, but i can't find an archive for it."
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: sudo apt purge thunderbird (we'll see if we can remove it, fix your sources and locale issue and reinstall thunderbird later)
<Bashing-om> !info thunderbird zesty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:52.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 43471 kB, installed size 111117 kB
<sary> you might need to : sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf , sudo apt-get update Melissa_McC !
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 didn't work again.  Same error
<sary> do you have apt and synaptic running at the same time!
<Melissa_McC> sary OK - I'' try that again... I think I had a permissions error last time...
<glitsj16> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<sary> Melissa_McC: this is a fresh install..  iwounder why you may have a permissiion issue!
<glitsj16> sary: can you guide Melissa_McC here for a moment please? I'm babysitting my brother's dog and she's going crazy in the yard
<Melissa_McC> sary Its a new install over a broken 17.04 that wouldn't boot... BUT those commands seem to have gone in without error...
<sary> glitsj16: np , take your time.
<glitsj16> sary: appreciate that, thank you
<quarters> does anyone here use xming or know where I might be able to get help on using it or with finding an alternative to it?
<marco25> anyone got any ideas on how to fix these issues in ubuntu...ive already compuled beignet 1.3.1 and still experience same issues... https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=860805   https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100639
<ubottu> Debian bug 860805 in beignet-opencl-icd "beignet-opencl-icd: OpenCL fails with: drm_intel_gem_bo_context_exec() failed: Device or resource busy" [Serious,Fixed]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100639 in Beignet "drm_intel_gem_bo_context_exec() failed: Device or resource busy .... even after patch" [Major,New]
<marco25> ive alseo already tried some of the suggested workarounds with no success :P
<Melissa_McC> sary OK - your two cmds went in...but returned quick one line responses... "Building dependancy tree.....done"... but certainly didn't seem to actually be updating anything... when I tried apt-get --reinstall install thunderbird - same old error
<sary> Melissa_McC: it's hard to tell what permissions issue your system having, do you happen to have an externial HDD ! it would be better to back up your files from /home .. you also seem to have an input I/o issue .. i suggest to do to a file system check at this point.
<Melissa_McC> sary I'm ok with losing stuff here... this machine is my "mess about" one... (confession:  My win-pc is my 'serious' computer)
<Melissa_McC> sary So - do you want me to try to re-install 17.04?
<Melissa_McC> sary or is there an easier cmd to get it to dbl check everything?
<sary> Melissa_McC: ok , yes reinstall but make usre to format / root  .. let the instller do it or select to do it manually.
<Bashing-om> sary: Melissa_McC We been nessing with this for a spell now , Is it time to check dmesg for indications of hardware issues ?
<sary> Melissa_McC: yes, you can check the file system after you reinstall or now .. #see http://sprunge.us/gaQj
<sary> Bashing-om: Yeah , am thinking it could be the HDD faling .. hopefully not!
<Bashing-om> sary: Same same thought :(
<Melissa_McC> Bashing_om I've made some good progress...last night the box wouldn't even boot!  I pulled the graphics card out, and reinstalled 17.04 ...and its up!!  (it just needs tuning :)  )
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: But ya got issues on a fresh install that just does not compute .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing_om  Yeah - it was the "leave my files  - but install the OS" option...
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: indeed, an empty locale on a fresh install was what we tried to fix earlier, trying to install pastebinit side-tracked things.. thanks again sary, the dog situation is okay now
<sary> glitsj16: it's cool, wb :)
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: sary ; Melissa_McC Back in my lurking mode :)
<Melissa_McC> glitsj16 OK - I'm gonna copy off data - and just do a full fresh install.
<glitsj16> Melissa_McC: okay, we'll be still here
<glitsj16> thanks Bashing-om, lurk away
<sary> rememba to reformat , not just install over an old / installation. you should have a fresh install then.
<sary> also, make sure you install the proper nvidia driver before you go about plugin' a second monitor.
<avoider> hello i need some help
<antisaint> Hey, so I messed up my main display resolution dicking arround with drivers n such. I have a atd card and its got dvi and vga out, problem is the main monitor is stuck at 640-480 rather than the 1440 by 900 the second display is. There are not other resolutions in the display menu under system settings. What did I do?
<avoider> making my second drive (storage) being able to access
<avoider> i can see it on my desktop but it wont let me make folders or add files
<avoider> any ideas?
<antisaint> its mounted as ro?
<avoider> antisaint how can i tell?
<antisaint> type mounts
<antisaint> no s sorry
<avoider> says /dev/sda1 on /media/insidious/Storage type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=o
<antisaint> sda1 should be main disk
<thewillo> well, unless that hardware is ancient or in some legacy mode
<avoider> https://pastebin.com/PeEztMjM
<avoider> that is what lsblk says
<antisaint> did you manually mount it?
<avoider> i used gparted
<antisaint> are you in a chroot env?
<avoider> yeah it asked me for my root password
<avoider> when i opened it
<antisaint> ... Um... what all did u do in parted?
<avoider> delete and format to ext4
<antisaint> What is your goal?
<avoider> to use it as a stoarge for media
<antisaint> What is your os running off of?
<avoider> Ubuntu
<antisaint> live?
<avoider> no
<antisaint> sda1?
<avoider> tb drive
<sary> a premissions issue , perhaps .. if you do ls -al on the /media/storge ... what does it return!
<antisaint> Where is your / (root) partition
<avoider> what do you mean?
<antisaint> :/
<sary> run $ ls -al /media/insidious/Storage
<avoider> https://pastebin.com/aAWN3tX9
<avoider> that is the output
<sary> antisaint: look into xander.
<avoider> is that how its suppose to be?
<antisaint> sary: It was something while ripping out the nividia driver and trying to update to the amd radion open source sdk, I dunno I vaguely recall hitting on a grub param and a xorg config... your have a thought?
<antisaint> avoider: did you sync?
<avoider> ?
<avoider> it never asked me
<avoider> i just opened up gparted it asked for my password... i deleted and formated  i can see it mounted but i cant create folder or drop files in it
<Bashing-om> avoider: antisaint :: Internal partitions should be mountd from system file /etc/fstab . avoider; sda1 is on an internal drive, yes ?
<sary> avoider: right click on the mounted storge , select properties > permissions
<avoider> yes it says
<avoider> the permissions of "storage" could not be determinded.
<sary> antisaint: so you had drivers conflect , whichever driver you're using you should be able to set the resolutions with xander.
<antisaint> xrandr --auto --output DVI-0 --mode 1440x900 --right-of DVI-1 Gave cannot find mode 1440x900 :/
<avoider> sary, any ideas??
<sary> avoider: follow Bashing-om ..
<avoider> ?
<sary> avoider: paste the output of /etc/fstab  to paste.ubuntu.com
<avoider> says permisson denied
<avoider> even when i try with root
<hggdh> if it helps any, the output of the ls -la shows .. has an ACL in place
<hggdh> (the + sign at the end of the permissions string)
<Bashing-om> hggdh: Uh Huh . avoider Was wondering why Access Control List is in effect .
<avoider> im just trying to be able to use a mounted drive
<hggdh> I just looked at my /media, and it also has a ACL applied on /media/<userId>,
<hggdh> (but I have nothing mounted there)
<hggdh> avoider: what is shown when you getfacl /media/insidious?
<Bashing-om> hggdh: New one on me ! " drwxr-x---+  2 root root 4096 Jun 25 12:31 sysop " for my /media/ .
<hggdh> Bashing-om: I expect your /media/<userId> will also show your id as r-x
<hggdh> (on a getfacl)
<avoider> hggdh: https://pastebin.com/4ptaQhbS
<hggdh> avoider: yes. Not different from mine. This is not bad, only says 'insidious' is allowed to browse the directory
<hggdh> now, why /media/insidious/storage got owned by root... that's a good question
<antisaint> Alright, so I just wiped the xorg.conf file in /etc/x11/ and restarted lightdm and poof all my resolutions came back like autogen... lolz fun fun.. why did it do that anyways? Any known issues where xorg will go apesh(fun)it
<hggdh> and... as far as I can remember, if you used gparted to format the /dev/sda1, and then mount it... IIRC, you would have to run gparted as root, so it is expected the directory will be owned by root
<antisaint> try the apitimal $  mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<avoider> so is it no fix?
<antisaint> Im golden ghrams mayn. Thanxa
<hggdh> yes, you can fix it. If it is an internal disk on your machine, use /etc/fstab, and then chown the mount point
<hggdh> or just chown the mount point, as you prefer
<avoider> not sure how to do this and yes its internal disk
<hggdh> avoider: sudo chown insidious: /media/insidious/storage
<avoider> says invaild command
<Bashing-om> avoider: Of consideration is if you want that partition mounted all the time or only as on-demand . I feel on-demand is the more safe thing for my valuable data but !! if ya go with on demand and "you" mount it then you are responsible to make sure it is UNmounted when you are done with it .
<avoider> yeah
<avoider> i want it mounted all the time
<hggdh> avoider: I assumed (1) 'insidious' is the userId; (2) 'storage' is the mountpoint. Adjust as needed
<hggdh> gotta go
<Bashing-om> avoider: than as advised make a enty on /etc/fstab for that partition. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux .
<avoider> thats the command i typed with my useer and storage
<avoider> still dont work
<antisaint> sudo chown insidious: /media/insidious/storage  <<<< Remove the ::::::: :)
<antisaint> Or add the root group after it
<avoider> still the same thing
<antisaint> I personally thing if your trying to chown it, id go with this: sudo chown -hR insidious /media/insidious/storage
<avoider> chown: cannot access '/media/insidious/storage': No such file or directory
<antisaint> Is it capped right?
<antisaint> :P
<avoider> lol
<avoider> sry
<Bashing-om> avoider: I would suggest a full permissions ' sudo chown insidious:insidious /media/insidious/storage ' . Where insidious is the username on your system . AND that insidious has the admin rights to make the change .
<antisaint> Agreed
<antisaint> But its a symlink and id do a recursive lol but who am i to run it... nope.
<Bashing-om> avoider: OH ! it is a upper case S on storage ! Storage . case makes a difference !
<avoider> Thank you guys.
<avoider> yes it does. lol
<antisaint> ;) u get it?
<avoider> yes lol
<avoider> apericate all the help guys
<antisaint> right on. make a alias if u dont wanna do it by hand all the time. themz are nifty beasts
<avoider> ill drop my znc to ilde in a few.... thanks again
<Bashing-om> avoider: Help is wht we do, just making sure you get what you want and do not break the system :)
<antisaint> isnt ther ea restore system... I just read something about that
<tom23> hey
<tom23> ok, so i am new to irc. how does this work? can i get help with ubuntu here?
<antisaint> tom23: Just ask what you need, if somebody knows they will pipe up
<tom23> ok, thanks
<antisaint> Be clear, and consice, logs help too ;P
<tom23> thinkpad x220 install. brand new hdd, touchpad works for approx 2mins. then stops. close lid and reopen, touchpad works for a couple minutes then quits again.
<antisaint> tom23: Is there a screensaver or anything coming up? Ive heard issues where x can kill inputs if screensaver comes on. Is this everytime at 2 mins like clockwork?
<tom23> no screensaver, it just stopd polling for clicks of the mouse buttons. moving thepointer works, but can't click
<antisaint> Try this one first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tom23> @antisaint - ok, i'll give that a shot.
<quarters> hello. I was having issues with neovim and was wondering how to find out the different paths where things like the color schemes need to be installed specific to ubuntu
<antisaint> tom23: Curiosity, whats your output of: lspci | grep Display
<sary> tom23: does it behave like that while on batter or AC adapter!
<sary> tom23: #see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X220#Input , also make sure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed , sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
#ubuntu 2017-07-18
<cfhowlett> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<e14> anyone actually get touchegg / any multigestures to work on ubuntu on a Mac? lol
<marco25> whats the difference between libOpenCL.so vs libopencl.so.1 and can the .1 be taken out by renaming?
<Hitechcg> marco25: one of them is probably a symlink to the other
<Hitechcg> the .1 is probably a version
<zenguy> hi :)
<Intee> Hey all.. I did a stupid. I did a big stupid.
<Intee> I chown'd all of /var to www-data:www-data like a moron.
<Intee> Set it all back to root:root now but obv that doesn't work 100%. (Mostly tyhing to get sql working atm)
<Intee> Is there anything short of formatting and reinstalling that I can fix this?
<EriC^^> do you have a backup?
<Intee> Not of the system no. I just installed this a few days ago and haven't backed it up yet.
<Intee> Got all my config files backed up though so reinstalling shouldn't be too much of a drama.
<cfhowlett> there you go then
<EriC^^> Intee: ^
<Intee> Damn it haha.
<Intee> Thanks anyway <3
<cipher6> What command will tell me which terminal I am using
<cfhowlett> cipher6, editor
<cipher6> cfhowlett, that's the cmd I should use at the CLI?
<cfhowlett> yep
<cipher6> that opened nano.....?
<cipher6> are you saying i should print $EDITOR ?
<sary> echo $TERM
<cfhowlett> cipher6, ehhh, wait.  sorry, I have you bad advice.  that won't display the term
<cfhowlett> thanks sary
<cipher6> sary, thanks! Lol so, new question,
<cipher6> I deleted lxterm from lubuntu,
<cipher6> now lubuntu has defaulted to xterm on ^alt+T
<sary> i thought they were asking which terminal is set to defualt.
<cipher6> and I installed rxvt-unicode,
<cipher6> how can I set the default term?
<sary> with sudo update-alternatives --config TerminalName here
<sary> or from the keybord settings in system settings
<cipher6> thxs
<sary> wait
<sary> i meant sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<antisaint> No devices listed. I know it can stream live to win10 :/
<sary> how fun is it watchin' cp copin' from one distansion to another while the XHDD spins and the LED blinks..
<sary> cipher6: rxvt-unicode is nice i use it with openbox sometimes .. but i prefer gnome terminal.
<sary> antisaint: check: http://dumb-looks-free.blogspot.com/2014/05/beaglebone-black-bbb-with-generalplus.html
<DoYouKnow> sary: I'm on DOS, I use copy
<sary> wow , i though i was havin;  lag..
<sary> DoYouKnow: you mean copy.com!
<cipher6> what just happened to the chat
<cipher6> does it turn over every so often
<sary> I think it's net-split..
<DoYouKnow> sary: yes, all my copy'in be on command.com shell
<DoYouKnow> copy.com is from VMS isn't it?
<DoYouKnow> I didn't know there was a copy.com in DOS... maybe in v,3,4,5
<DoYouKnow> forget that, I'm on microVAX VMS
<DoYouKnow> lol
<sary> DoYouKnow: i was actually refering to cp , see man cp .. but thanks i never knew OpenVMS exist.. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVMS
<DoYouKnow> It used to be just VMS
<DoYouKnow> they had a version for microVAX, and when DIGITAL got bouught by HP/Compaq, they added the Alpha architecture
<antisaint> worked till mplayer
<antisaint> Whatever this crap means I dont do mplayer :( mjpeg @ 0x7f63ef133100]No JPEG data found in image Error while decoding frame! V:   0.0  89/ 89 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0
<DoYouKnow> $SYS$CONFIG
<DoYouKnow> lol
<DoYouKnow> I love the VMS syntax, it brings me back to the days of all-caps chatting
<PipeItToDevNull> Sounds like an angry time, Scottish people using sheep as money times.
<CodeMouse92__> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slide23> Can anyone help me with my network config? I have 2 ip addresses from my cloud provider, the first one is working fine, but the second one doesn't. https://pastebin.com/raw/X4WFd9Rf
<slide23> "ip -4 addr show eth0" only reports the first one, though im not sure that it would report both. Should it?
<Bashing-om> slide23: ' ip link ls ' Should show all your NICs .
<PipeItToDevNull> slide23, eth0 can only have one IP, eth1 would be the other interface
<slide23> i only have one interface
<oerheks> maybe your cloud-provider-adminpanel can bind that 2nd ip to that interface
<slide23> as far as I was aware you can assign multiple ips to a single interface hmm
<slide23> and actually, manually running "ip addr add yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy/24 dev eth0 label eth0:1" made it work
<slide23> now why didnt it come up automatically
<PipeItToDevNull> slide23, then add that to the interface file
<PipeItToDevNull> https://askubuntu.com/questions/474298/multiple-ips-on-different-subnets-on-one-interface#474305
<slide23> its in there
<slide23> https://pastebin.com/raw/X4WFd9Rf
<PipeItToDevNull> Doesnt look the same
<oerheks> :-)
<slide23> thats apparently what linode generates via their "network-helper" https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/network-helper
<DanteEdward> Question
<DanteEdward> When I open menu items in either Teamspeak or VLC, the menu appears noteably far away from where I clicked to open it
<DanteEdward> Is there any way to fix that :v
<abb4s> hey every body , i want to install docker ce on ubuntu , i followed the instructions here  :https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/#install-using-the-repository but there is  not docker-ce pakcage for install there is just docker package
<Intee> Hey not sure who was helping me an hour ago with my being a moron and chown'ing everything in var to www-data but I fixed it without a reinstall :)
<Intee> Just in case someone has the problem again this fixes it: dpkg --get-selections \* | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -l1 aptitude reinstall
<Intee> https://matoski.com/article/debian-restore-var-ownership-permissions/
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<vbotka> Intee, Nice article. FWIW, you might want to consider fmtree (freebsd-buildutils) to store/restore the metadata.
<Intee> Oh awesome I'll look into it! thanks heaps.
<quarters> I was wondering how to setup xdg env var for use with neovim
<quarters> it doesn't look like they are out of the box
<ralph101> hi, I have Xubuntu 16.04, upgraded from 14.04,
<ralph101> Adobe flash does not play sound, but the video works
<ralph101> html5 works fine video and audio
<ralph101> testing this with firefox
<ralph101> I have tried installing the flash-plugin package - no luck
<ralph101> tried restarting computer, firefox, ect, nothing works
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | ralph101 try this
<ubottu> ralph101 try this: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 65 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<marco25> im getting this error in ubuntu and I have even build from source the lastest beignet.. https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100639
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100639 in Beignet "drm_intel_gem_bo_context_exec() failed: Device or resource busy .... even after patch" [Major,New]
<ralph101> lotuspsychje, ubottu I tried both of those
<ralph101> did not work
<herb__> q. ALT+TAB is not switching tasks. It worked when using a different (modern, wireless) keyboard. I swapped to an old "AT" keyboard because the battery failed. The ALT key and the TAB key do both work (in other apps). Any ideas?
<SchrodingersScat> ralph101: weird, any ability to share the site?
<garFF> Running 'apt policy xserver-xorg-video-intel' returns Installed: (none) - how do I install the package?
<Trioxin> Is there something wrong with this partition layout? It won't boot: http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/17/0718/h_1500356965_4265460_271ec184a8.png
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | Trioxin can this help?
<ubottu> Trioxin can this help?: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<Trioxin> kl
<EriC^^> Trioxin: it looks fine, are you booting in uefi mode
<EriC^^> ?
<Trioxin> yeah
<EriC^^> Trioxin: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Trioxin: and "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Trioxin> I'm testing a different method now thouhg
<Trioxin> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241328
<EriC^^> hmm, what is that for? any special filesystems?
<Trioxin> f2fs
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Trioxin> it's MUCH faster than ext4
<Trioxin> for ssd anyway
<EriC^^> try to join their support channel as well
<herb__> (repost, I asked this an hour ago, I think no response)
<herb__> . ALT+TAB is not switching tasks. It worked when using a different (modern, wireless) keyboard. I swapped to an old "AT" keyboard because the battery failed. The ALT key and the TAB key do both work (in other apps). Any ideas?
<Trioxin> how do I use update-grub2 from a live cd if /boot is efi? I'm getting /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig 252: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: Directory nonexistent
<Trioxin> I'm working on a drive and I'm chrooted to it
<Teemo> Trioxin: You need to boot from the flash drive in EFI mode
<Teemo> Trioxin: There ought to be 2 options in your Bios load order, one for EFI and one without
<Teemo> Trioxin: see here https://superuser.com/a/376471/82859
<Trioxin> hmm. it's vmware. will try
<vbotka> herb__, you might want to run xev and see what's the difference.
<Teemo> Trioxin: Try also asking in #vmware as there may be some weirdness I don't know of.
<Trioxin> virtualbox rather. alright, I'll figure out how to do it
<herb__> vbotka: I don't know how to use xev
<herb__> I should...attach it to some window, then alt-tab? or something?
<vbotka> herb__, just run xev from the command-line, put mouse cursor into the xev window and press any key.
<herb__> the "event tester" window? just has a sorta square
<Trioxin> Teemo, I have EFI mode already enabled in vmware bios
<herb__> vbotka: you mean the output in xterm when I do alt-tab in there?
<vbotka> herb__, what do you think?
<Trioxin> I'm at the grub menu for the livecd
<herb__> vbotka:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25117255/
<vbotka> herb__, FWIW, as a hint: you might want to compare the output and see the difference
<herb__> vbotka:  you mean from the other keyboard? unfortunately I cannot, as the battery on that is dead. That's why I had to change keyboard
<herb__> if the other keyboard was working, I'd be using it, and not need to ask the question
<RainbowFagPride> Hello
<RainbowFagPride> Hello Freenode, I represent the Rainbow Fag Pride 420 movement.
<RainbowFagPride> We wish to legalize gay marriage, crack cocaine, and transgender rights across the world
<RainbowFagPride> I have come to ask for the assistance of expert computer programmers in our mission to free the queers
<qeni> Hi. I have NanoPi with installed Ubuntu Core. I've install snapd, snapcraft etc. But when i try to do "sudo snap install hello" it says: "error: cannot perform the following tasks:- Mount snap "core" (2382)". How can I fix this?
<m4dh4tt4> i have no clue what this snap business is but i think its telling you to mount snap core, have you googled that
<m4dh4tt4> whats your end goal anyway?
<m4dh4tt4> is this pi zero?>
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hey in need of some help again i got ubuntu to install and load on a hp phablet then had problems with the second internal HDD managed to get that working but now i have another problem
<m4dh4tt4> sup crackey
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i have an external HDD and when i try to mount i get this error
<MrCrackPotBuilde> bear with me haha i unplugged it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda1: Command-line `mount "/media/hdd"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<m4dh4tt4> do you know what kind of partition it was?
<m4dh4tt4> or what was it on before windows?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> well the internal i have two
<MrCrackPotBuilde> one is something like mbppf blah blah blah then the second internall 500gb toshiba i set to sda1
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but now this external is trying to boot through sda1
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but i cant format the external
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i need all the data on it and its a Tb hdd
<MrCrackPotBuilde> is there a way to get it to mount using a different name like sdb or sdd1
<MrCrackPotBuilde> without loosing the data
<MrCrackPotBuilde> funny thing is the sda1 is actually mounted perfectly can read and write data
<MrCrackPotBuilde> just the external i get that error message
<MrCrackPotBuilde> m4dh4tt4 it would be easier for me to redo the internal HDD but can i give that a different name like sdb1 so that the external mounts under sda1
<johngilbrough> I'm trying to get a simple goto-top script working for gnome-terminal using xdotool but I cannot get it to select the gnome-terminal window unless it's already in focus - any suggestions?
<tarelerulz> I was trying to write an iso to usb thumb drive.  I mess up and did the dd command to my external hard drive.  I have stuff on that drive is it gone?
<EriC^^> tarelerulz: no
<EriC^^> tarelerulz: how long did you let it run?
<tarelerulz> I had DD bs=4m .  It was like seconds it seemed like
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Afternoon Eric^^
<EriC^^> afternoon MrCrackPotBuilde
<EriC^^> tarelerulz: do you have an old paste of your partition table? like sudo parted -l or so?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i got it working sort of
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tarelerulz as long as you dont wipe the drive and its not a ssd drive even if data is lost should be able to get it back
<tarelerulz> Ok, I don't know but does it matter I was writing an iso too it?
<EriC^^> !datarecovery | tarelerulz
<EriC^^> tarelerulz: no
<EriC^^> !recover | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Eric^^ dont suppose you know why i can't mount any external drives no usb or HDD
<EriC^^> try testdisk to get the old partition table back and then mount and copy your files back, your last resort would be photorec, it recovers whatever files it can find without the dir structure or names (and it can search for specific files or headers)
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: any errors?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yep
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda1: Command-line `mount "/media/hdd"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error         In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail or so.
<EriC^^> anything in dmesg | tail?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> media/hdd and sda1 is the same its my internal 500gb hdd
<EriC^^> which fs?
<EriC^^> and what command are you using to mount it?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> [ 2245.095956] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off [ 2245.095975] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00 [ 2245.097251] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] No Caching mode page found [ 2245.097280] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 2245.294635]  sda: sda1 sda2 [ 2245.298830] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk [ 2246.027122] EXT4-fs (sda1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem [ 2246.098813] EXT4-fs (sda1): 
<EriC^^> !paste | MrCrackPotBuilde
<ubottu> MrCrackPotBuilde: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> haha thanks
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im not using commands
<MrCrackPotBuilde> just the filesystem
<EriC^^> try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt |& nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> any background story to the issue?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25117514/
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok so you know i was installing ubuntu 16.4 to hp phablet
<MrCrackPotBuilde> well i got it working but lost access to my internall second hdd
<EriC^^> aha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so i formated it created new partion and fdisk -l listed it as sda sda1
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so i gave it a mount point of media/hdd
<MrCrackPotBuilde> in fstab i also updated it to include that
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> now when ever i insert any external media i get mounting errors
<EriC^^> it has no data you need anymore, correct?
<EriC^^> first type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" please
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<MrCrackPotBuilde> kk
<MrCrackPotBuilde> http://termbin.com/ajii
<MrCrackPotBuilde> do i unplug the usb stick
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahah
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> http://termbin.com/swjb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah this could be a big problem
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: so the /dev/sda toshiba 500gb is the one you want to format right?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> although i don't get why it happened ubuntu asked me to install into this partition and tbh its best too
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but that last command
<MrCrackPotBuilde> says mmcblk blah blah is unrecognised
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but thats my ubuntu instalation
<EriC^^> i think the bottom one is the installation
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes the MMCblk blah blah
<EriC^^> type "df /"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yer mmcblk mounted on /
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so thats my ubuntu
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sda is the toshiba
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok, type "sudo umount /dev/sda*"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> with sda1 the 500gb partition - 7.5 gb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> mount point not found
<MrCrackPotBuilde> guessing that its media/hdd
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok, type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahah nope
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not found
<EriC^^> done?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> fdisk cannot open /dev/sda
<EriC^^> i need to leave in a bit please hurry up
<EriC^^> hmm wth
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yep my point thought exactly
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i think i need to completely reinstall
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ubuntu pluss the hdd
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i messed up somewhere
<EriC^^> nah it's not related
<MrCrackPotBuilde> man now its changed to sdb1
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no longer sda
<EriC^^> aha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so really just need to change the fstab yes
<MrCrackPotBuilde> to sdb not sda
<EriC^^> if you're sure that's it, then make sure it's not mounted anywhere with "lsblk"
<EriC^^> then do sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> no, don't use sda sdb in fstab use uuid
<EriC^^> i'll brb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> were in
<EriC^^> sry
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no worries
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ill be here
<m4dh4tt4> no like
<EriC^^> k
<m4dh4tt4> boot with external unplugged maybe?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Thanks Eric^^
<MrCrackPotBuilde> m4dh4tta nah tried that
<m4dh4tt4> sry nvm thoughht i read it all
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahah no problem
<MrCrackPotBuilde> normally creating hdd and partition is simple
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but for some reason it just wont work for me
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i think i buggered the fstab
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and also the set up trying to get the internal to mount automatically
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: back
<EriC^^> ok, is fdisk still open?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes and /dev/sdb loaded
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok, press "o" to make a new partition table, then press "n" for a new partition
<EriC^^> hit enter for everything it asks
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: do you want to make a linux partition (ext) or something you can share with windows (ntfs fat32) ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> p primary
<EriC^^> yup that's good
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no this is internal
<EriC^^> so linux is good?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yep
<EriC^^> ok, when it asks for type hit enter (it should say 8300)
<ChogyDan> ok tricky question [q] If I were a programmer, and I wanted to hack the desktop, which DE would be easiest to hack away on?  Ie, plasma, unity, gnome3, lxde, others?
<EriC^^> after it's done go to "write" and press enter then quit
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it hasnt asked for type
<MrCrackPotBuilde> just secotors
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: press enter
<ChogyDan> also, suggestions welcome of a better place to ask that question.  I'm just familiar with #ubuntu
<MrCrackPotBuilde> created new partition
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ChogyDan
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok, go to "type" make sure it's 8300 then press "write"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> there is no perfect
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you need to be able to use all linux windows and mac
<MrCrackPotBuilde> changed partition ffrom linux to unknown
<ChogyDan> MrCrackPotBuilde, by hack, I mean literally open the code, and start changing things
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then linux
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you need to start looking at hex and hashes
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok, did you write?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> try something simple like a dlink router
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not yet
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes written
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok quit, then type "sudo partprobe"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ChogyDan first start looking at dlink routers firmware lots of info and help online and its a good place to start
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you will need to use any linux based os best is debian again for the support
<ChogyDan> MrCrackPotBuilde, I want to hack a desktop environment
<EriC^^> get the partition name from sudo parted -l again, then type "sudo mkfs.ext /dev/sdxY"
<bazhang> ChogyDan, MrCrackPotBuilde please take the offtopic chatter elsewhere
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: paste the line you have in /etc/fstab please
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ChongyDan hacking a desktop is not firmware really unless your going after bios
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ChonyDan goto #security
<MrCrackPotBuilde> or search channel lists and look for firmware
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sorry bazhang
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok Eric^^ loading fstab
<ChogyDan> bazhang, sorry, he is giving me weird unhelpful responses.  I'll happily take my question to offline.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25117607/
<ChogyDan> fwiw, I did not ask about linux, nor firmware, nor routers.  But thanks for the attention!  Choa!
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you asked to hack
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i gave you advice
<bazhang> thats enough please
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok, did you run the mkfs command?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not yet
<MrCrackPotBuilde> will do that now
<ChogyDan> oh, I get it sorry, I meant hack as in program.  Not system administer.  bazhang #ubuntu-offline is nothing
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wait which should i choose
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ChongyDan he means anywhere but here
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: choose the partition from sudo parted -l
<bazhang> ChogyDan, #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrCrackPotBuilde> mkfs /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> no, /dev/sdb1
<ChogyDan> bazhang, thanks!
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok
<MrCrackPotBuilde> running now
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok, type "sudo blkid /dev/sdb1"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wait wait wait hahahaha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> shes a little slow this girl
<EriC^^> :D
<MrCrackPotBuilde> 754/3727
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahaha shes a crawling well rolling
<MrCrackPotBuilde> kinda
<MrCrackPotBuilde> while we do that im going to remove the sda from fstab
<MrCrackPotBuilde> as its that causing my mount issues
<MrCrackPotBuilde> YAY Eric^^ usb and external now mount
<MrCrackPotBuilde> now to get this hdd working
<MrCrackPotBuilde> any idea why it would change from sda to sdb
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: nope it's pretty odd, unless it got unplugged and plugged back or something (but then i think that needs hotplug feature) dunno really
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im 100% sure yesterday it was sda1 as i spent bloody ages getting it to mount
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hhhmmm could it be the battery died during an update
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: yeah that stuff can change on boots based on hdd's and stuff
<ktonga> hi guys, I have a bug (?) that has been annoying me for a few weeks but I dont really know how to report coz it's kind of special
<MrCrackPotBuilde> as that happened last night i fell asleep on the keyboard hahah was up till 4am
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: if you want to add it to fstab to automount or so you should use the uuid instead
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah that i have no idea how to do but im sure there is a tutorial
<EriC^^> like UUID=12302132112 /media/hdd ext4 defaults 0 2
<EriC^^> the uuid is found in sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<ktonga> it only happens under certain circumstances
<EriC^^> hmm what does mkfs.ext format by default?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Eric^^ ii get it same as how the os is automounted using the same prcess i see in my fstab
<ktonga> I was hoping you can help me to debug it so I can report it or even better fix it :)
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: check what fs it has right now with "sudo blkid /dev/sdb1"
<EriC^^> ext3 or ext4
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: yup
<MrCrackPotBuilde> got it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok dont help me with this bit
<MrCrackPotBuilde> need to learn but can you just confirm if im right or not
<ktonga> the headline is laptop wont resume from suspension
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: if it's ext3 we should rerun the command as mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1   (my bad)
<EriC^^> ext4 is newer and better
<EriC^^> also when you run mkfs the uuid changes cause it makes a new filesystem
<EriC^^> i will brb in a few mins let me know how it goes and stuff
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah ok
<EriC^^> back
<MrCrackPotBuilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25117678/
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i think it should be this
<MrCrackPotBuilde> mount point of /media/hdd
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no still have an error
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahah
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Eric^^ should it be 2 at the end or 0
<EriC^^> what error do you get?
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: first try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/hdd to mount it
<EriC^^> if that goes well, try sudo mount /media/hdd   (that will look for it using fstab and mount it with those options)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i got it to mount but i need to chmod it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so give me two mins
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Eric^^ dude i owe you a beer
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it bloody works
<MrCrackPotBuilde> by jove we've done it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i know have a hp phablet with linux full touch screen capabilities
<MrCrackPotBuilde> 500Gb internal hdd
<czr> hi. is there a channel to ask networking questions? (having issues bringing up DHCP on a VLAN interface on 16.04.2, which causes 5 minute delay into the boot process)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> running as smooth as a babys bym
<MrCrackPotBuilde> czr best to try #security
<angular_mike_> is there a way to make java 7 the default java version?
<angular_mike_> so that maven uses it?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> angular_mike_ should be in the applications settings
<czr> MrCrackPotBuilde, didn't look very relevant..
<angular_mike_> MrCrackPotBuilde: wot
<angular_mike_> im on Ubuntu server
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes goto mavens settings
<angular_mike_> you mean config file?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> then find the file which directs the path to java
<angular_mike_> or pom?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and modifiy it to the java 7 directory
<czr> what I'm looking for is to tell the boot process to continue even if it cannot get DHCP address on an interface immediately. without editing the upstream configuration since that causes gray hair in the long run
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not sure im not too familiar with maven but i had to do the same for a few apps
<angular_mike_> what about jAVA_HOME?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> thats a system path if im not mistaken
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if you want all apps to use java 7 you can do that
<angular_mike_> it's set to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64 right now, but maven seems to be using version 52
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you need to find the config file which is directing maven
<angular_mike_> where is it on ubuntu?
<fishcooker> how to set crontab with this command "sleep $[RANDOM%14]s && echo $(date) >> /tmp/check.cron"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i have no idea sorry pal
<MrCrackPotBuilde> where did you install the program too
<fishcooker> cronjob minutely
<MrCrackPotBuilde> etc bin usr temp
<MrCrackPotBuilde> moment of truth im going to reboot lets see what happens
<angular_mike_> $ mvn --v
<angular_mike_> Apache Maven 3.3.9
<angular_mike_> Maven home: /usr/share/maven
<angular_mike_> Java version: 1.7.0_95, vendor: Oracle Corporation
<angular_mike_> Java home: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre
<angular_mike_> Default locale: en_US, platform encoding: UTF-8
<angular_mike_> OS name: "linux", version: "4.4.0-62-generic", arch: "amd64", family: "unix"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> brb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> there you go maven is in usr/share/maven
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it should be in bin
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so usr/share/maven/bin
<IhrFussel> Okay it's me again...the screen corruption + lock up happened again WITHOUT any downloads, so it's not the ethernet
<MrCrackPotBuilde> angular_mike_ brb
<angular_mike_> IhrFussel: maybe it's due to bad morals
<IhrFussel> angular_mike_, jokes aside... do you think it can be caused by the PSU even if the PC runs fine for many hours and then SUDDENLY locks up with an corruption (I can send a screen if you want to see it)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Shes alive and working UUID worked a treat
<MrCrackPotBuilde> all usb and external hdd now mount and internal hdd automounts
<MrCrackPotBuilde> thanks Eric^^
<MrCrackPotBuilde> your a star
<EriC^^> MrCrackPotBuilde: no problem :D
<EriC^^> great
<IhrFussel> This is what the corruption looks like and the symptom is always the same (parts of the current screen repeated all over the display) https://i.imgur.com/Os1lcujr.jpg
<IhrFussel> I tried to open up the tower and saw a RED LED in next to the 2 empty PCI slots ... any a clue what it means?
<Thanzex> Hi there! I'm on Ubuntu 17.04, I'm trying to access a Windows shared folder on the network, i can easily connect through nautilus to the machine and see all the shares, however, i only have read permission for them while in windows they are set for FULL acess to everyone, any idea?
<IhrFussel> Here is a pic with the red led...like I said it sits next to 2 empty PCI slots & there is a small black chip too (not sure what it does) https://i.imgur.com/ihzwdoMr.jpg
<MrCrackPotBuilde> angular_mike_ did you get it sorted
<angular_mike_> MrCrackPotBuilde: nah
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok give me a sec to read up on the soft
<MrCrackPotBuilde> see if we can pass forward the help
<MrCrackPotBuilde>  angular_mike_ do you have any other programs using java
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if not set JAVA_HOME to the java path
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can also check the mvn script see if its coded there
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but if you have more than one java version installed you will have to use the mvn file
<MrCrackPotBuilde> should be maven/bin/mvn
<MrCrackPotBuilde> let me know if that helps
<angular_mike_> MrCrackPotBuilde: I downloaded a newer oozie release
<angular_mike_> checking if it will bould
<jntme> how can I show the owner group of a directory on ubuntu 16? ls -l does not seem to work
<angular_mike_> jntme: ls -ld
<jntme> @angular_mike_ thats the output which it gives me: drwxr-xr-x 6 root 4096 Jul 18 12:18 .
<jntme> is root the group?
<angular_mike_> I guess it is
<jntme> I don't think so
<angular_mike_> or it's ""
<angular_mike_> jntme: what is the output of `stat <dir>`
<angular_mike_> ?
<jntme> how do I send multiline in here?
<IhrFussel> Use a paste site like pastebin.com
<angular_mike_> jntme: it should be possible to format it to just output group and guid
<jntme> @angular_mike_ https://unsee.cc/rubizase/
<angular_mike_> jntme: like this for example: `stat . --format "%U %u %G %g"`
<angular_mike_> stat <dir> --format "%U %u %G %g"
<angular_mike_> jntme: >sending a screenshot
<jntme> @angular_mike_ root 0 root 0
<angular_mike_> jntme: well, then I guess the owenr group is root and there's something wrong with the outuput of ls
<jntme> @angular_mike_ I don't get it
<angular_mike_> IhrFussel: idk, sorry
<angular_mike_> %G     group name of owner
<jntme> @angular_mike_ had this on two different brand new ubuntu 16 machines
<angular_mike_> jntme: `which ls`
<jntme> @angular_mike_ returns `aliased to ls -G`
<jntme> @angular_mike_ lol
<angular_mike_> jntme: "-G" is an option "don't print group names"
<angular_mike_> like I said
<angular_mike_> distros sometimes do these weird aliases which makes stuff stop working like you expect it to
<jntme> @angular_mike_ sorry for bothering you with something like that -.-
<angular_mike_> no problem, been there, done that
<jntme> @angular_mike_ is there a way to find out where this alias is set?
<angular_mike_> you could check the config files of your shell
<angular_mike_> I assume it's bash
<angular_mike_> ~/.bashrc
<jntme> @angular_mike_ doing that right now
<jntme> @angular_mike_ acutally its zsh
<angular_mike_> don't know about zsh
<angular_mike_> but there should be user-specific config files hidden in home dirs
<jntme> @angular_mike_ looks like I actually set this.. that happens when you copy an paste together your dotfiles
<angular_mike_> and a one in /etc
<angular_mike_> jntme: kek
<jntme> @angular_mike_ x)
<jntme> @angular_mike_ anyway thanks a lot - that would have taken forever without you
<angular_mike_> np
<jntme> @angular_mike_ not matter the simplicity of the solution
 * angular_mike_ is still waiting for maven to finish building
<PCatinean> Hi everyone, how can I backup two different files to two different locations with duplicity?
<angular_mike_> PCatinean: how should changes to the files in one of the locations handled?
<PCatinean> angular_mike_, i'm not sure, they should be separate I think
<PCatinean> One contains a db.dump and another a filestore
<angular_mike_> do you want the backups to happen automatically on some schedule?
<angular_mike_> do you want the destination locations to track history of changes to the files?
<PCatinean> Automatically daily yes, and a cron is already set in the docker container
<Teemo> Sublime text (3) users, when I run "subl /path/to/some_dir" I get a new sublime instance open with that dir as the project root, but it ALSO opens another window with all my previous stuff. Is there some way to launch just a fresh instance without the old one too?
<PCatinean> angular_mike_, I'm not sure how history helps but I guess it helps preserve space so yes
<angular_mike_> PCatinean: do you care whether the file is fully copied each time or whether it checks if it has changed since last time and only do it then
<PCatinean> I suppose I do not? Not sure but if it has not changed then should not be a problem
<PCatinean> Everything else is redundancy I think?
<shnaykhs> Hello, how can I configure grub to include a USB key boot ? (I have an LFS system installed on a usb key)
<angular_mike_> PCatinean: your use case sounds more and more like rsync to me
<angular_mike_> if you want to do a simple copy without any bells and whistles you can put scp in a cron job
<PCatinean> angular_mike_, it's for saving e postgresql database dump and filestore + session of a webserver
<PCatinean> all of this to amazon s3 server
<shnaykhs> I have this grub "grub-install.real (GRUB) 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2" how can I modify it to include a boot from USB ?
<angular_mike_> huh, BUILD SUCCESS
<PCatinean> sorry?
<angular_mike_> PCatinean: my own thing
<angular_mike_> shnaykhs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<angular_mike_> tell me if this works for your version
<shnaykhs> angular_mike_ if I understand I first need to reboot to enter the grub menu ?
<angular_mike_> shnaykhs: grub is supposed to be run before booting the OS, so that's the natural place for it
<shnaykhs> so I need to have another computer to follow the instructions while on grub
<shnaykhs> ok
<angular_mike_> shnaykhs: if you don't want to "reboot" reboot, you can try experimenting in a VM
<angular_mike_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/314754/how-to-get-the-grub-using-virtualbox
<shnaykhs> Whe, I hit c while on the grub menu, nothin happens !
<jspaceman> hope this doesn't sound too complicated but I was looking at installing weechat on my ubuntu 16.04 following method 1 from this page - http://sourcedigit.com/19873-install-weechat-irc-chat-client-linux-ubuntu-16-04/  I got about half way through the process but stopped and decided to just use hexchat.  My question is since I never completed the installation of weechat are those earlier commands I entered still lingering
<jspaceman> somewhere or are they wiped out after reboot?
<shnaykhs> While n grub command line, when I type root (hd1,0), it says shows an error: can't find command root !
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: it's "set root"
<angular_mike_> EriC^^: grub 2?
<shnaykhs> set root (hd1,0) ===> Error: not an assignement
<EriC^^> angular_mike_: yup
<EriC^^> set root='(hd1,0)'
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: what's the problem you're having?
<EriC^^> in general
<IhrFussel> I'll run a memtest now
<shnaykhs> arr I cannot find the char ' while being on grub with this swedish keyboard :/
<Ben64> jspaceman: they are still there
<shnaykhs> EriC^^ set root='(hd1,0)' error not an assignement
<jspaceman> ben64:  is there a way to clear those earlier commands?
<shnaykhs> EriC^^ I just want to add a boot from usb to my grub list
<Ben64> jspaceman: probably sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/weechat.list
<shnaykhs> ok it works I forgot the =
<Ben64> jspaceman: and why would you install it that way anyway? weechat is in the ubuntu repos
<Ben64> jspaceman: pretty much any software is there, check it before doing steps you find online :)
<jspaceman> was not aware of that...still learning ubuntu as of this week
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: are you in grub> prompt right now or grub rescue> ?
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: you mean you have a fully installed os on your usb?
<shnaykhs> EriC^^, it is grub>
<shnaykhs> EriC^^ yes I have an LFS installed on USB key
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: did you try update-grub from ubuntu?
<shnaykhs> why do I need this
<Ben64> jspaceman: windows way - oh i need to install inkscape... go to google type "inkscape download" etc......                 ubuntu way - sudo apt-get install inkscape
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: that looks for installs and makes a grub config automatically
<shnaykhs> EriC^^ update-grub will detect the os installed on my USB ?
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: i'm not sure, it's worth a shot though
<jspaceman> yea, really enjoying the command line method...going over the ubuntu manual as well
<shnaykhs> I need to reboot again then :/
<shnaykhs> I am following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB but most of commands are not recognized
<shnaykhs> find /[tab] ===> error: can't find command "find"
<shnaykhs> angular_mike_ any other solution ?
<angular_mike_> shnaykhs: yeah, i think the guide i linked you is outdated for the version of grab you're using
<angular_mike_> at best you can look up their differences and map the commands appropriately
<angular_mike_> shnaykhs: https://askubuntu.com/questions/386396/find-command-not-available-in-grub-2-terminal
<shnaykhs> their must something straightforward for grub2 that I can follow
<shnaykhs> angular_mike_ not only the command changes but the syntax itself
<jspaceman> wow, that worked great...thanks ben
<jspaceman> there is also a weechat.list.save and a weechat-stable-xenial...are those safe to remove as well?
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: try "ls" in grub
<EriC^^> get the name of the partition that has your kernel
<shnaykhs> I did there is a list
<shnaykhs> I don't know which one is the USB
<shnaykhs> :p
<EriC^^> try ls (hd1,0)/boot
<EriC^^> try 'ls -l' it might give more info
<shnaykhs> (memdisk) (loop0) (hd0) (hd0,msdos4) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1)
<shnaykhs> I get this list
<shnaykhs> looks like hd1 is the right one. Is 7884800KiB arround 7 giga bytes ? EriC^^
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: yeah
<EriC^^> try ls (hd1)/
<shnaykhs> yes I get the list of directories
<shnaykhs> ls (hd1)/boot vmlinuz-4.9.... etc
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: ok type set root='(hd1)'
<EriC^^> does ls (hd1)  show you the uuid?
<shnaykhs> yes
<dupondje> Is there a way to do java in firefox/chrome(ium)? Seems like everything is blocked those days ...
<EriC^^> ok type linux /boot/<tab complete your kernel here> root=UUID=<put the uuid here>
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: then initrd /boot/<tab complete the initrd>
<EriC^^> then type "boot"
<shnaykhs> EriC^^ the initrd is something like System.map-4.9.9 ? config-4.9.9 ?
<glitsj16> dupondje: haven't used a java plugin in ages, but you could check in Java Control Panel, should have a setting to enable java in browsers.. I guess it's disabled by default
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: no, initrd.img
<shnaykhs> EriC^^ in /boot there are only System.map-4.9.9, config-4.9.9 and vmlinuz-4.9.9-lfs-..
<dupondje> glitsj16: its not :( NPAPI support shit :(
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: hmm no idea
<EriC^^> shnaykhs: try asking in the lfs support channel as well
<EriC^^> or ##Linux
<ducasse> dupondje: i think you need to use the esr release of firefox (until it's removed there as well)
<glitsj16> dupondje: yes that's all changed, browsers are becoming a real pain sadly enough
<JPelletier> Hey there, quick question: When I boot with earlyprintk=efi it's really slow, like every single line printed on screen take 4 seconds. This is normal? Can I make it faster?
<daincredibleholg> I am still struggling to get my RX550 running under Ubuntu. I am now have it to a point, where clinfo recognises it. And my self-compiled Genoil ethminer sees it as well - at least when I use "-G --list-devices". But once I try mining, it only recognises the other card (nvidia GTX1050Ti). Even explicitly selecting the card with "--opencl-device 1" (which is the deviceID I got from --list-devices) does not
<daincredibleholg> help. Any ideas?
<leftyfb> daincredibleholg: that sounds like a miner problem, not ubuntu. Especially since clinfo is detecting the card. This isn't really a supported issue.
<aiena> I am trying to reset my localhost mysql root password. When I start the mysqld via systemd the socket file is created fine in /var/run/mysql but if I launch mysqld_safe manually it errors out do I need to manually make /var/run/mysql  ?
<daincredibleholg> @leftyfb Well, yeah, but was still hoping for some hints
<daincredibleholg> @aiena Does it work when you connect via tcp/ip or is networking disabled?
<aiena> daincredibleholg: its a local mysqld so networking shouldnt matter
<imofftopic> hi
<imofftopic> Any decent Video editors for Linux?
<imofftopic> Or we have to use Mac or Windows for higher level video editing?
<daincredibleholg> @aiena: Well, if it is not listening on a file socket, maybe you can connect via TCP/IP - `mysql -h 127.0.0.1` is your friend
<leftyfb> imofftopic: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/best-linux-video-editing-software-2016
<aiena> If I so "systemctl start mysql.service" the socket file is created and all is well if I top the service via "systemctl stop mysql.service" and then relaunch it in a root shell (sudo -i) it fails even as root to create the socket file it errors out like this http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/71bdfb36
<daincredibleholg> @aiena What does the log file say?
<aiena> danielhuman:  I am trying to follow along with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset the same happens with
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  how do I check
<aiena> I mean what file to I cat/less/more/grep ?
<aiena> *do I
<daincredibleholg> well, check your screen output, you just posted, and take an educated guess ;)
<aiena> my educated guess is starting the mysqld manually is not creating the /var/run/mysql folder and the socket file
<aiena> but shouldnt this be automatically done by just launching the mysqld ?
<daincredibleholg> mate, mysql tells you where it logs to
<daincredibleholg> just read
<aiena> ah sorry
<daincredibleholg> ;)
<aiena> wait I'll just clean the error log it has so much stuff in it cant make out what is the cause
<daincredibleholg> well, then do not run mysqld in the background but use two command windows, one with the process running and one where you try to connect to it
<shnaykhs> after having a kernel panic I restarted the computer, and now ubuntu is very slow. Any explanations ?
<daincredibleholg> check dmesg and syslog, any hints in there, @shnaykhs?
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  seems like some SSL issue http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/8e0a1d70
<shnaykhs> (note the kernel panic isn't due to ubuntu, it happened when I tried to boot from another system)
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  why does systemd happily launch mysql though
<daincredibleholg> Does /var/run/mysqld exist?
<daincredibleholg> Check the unit file
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  no it does not exists by default systemd seems to create it while launching mysql.service and remove it afterwards is there a risk to manually creating it
<daincredibleholg> well, only one way to find out ;)
<daincredibleholg> create it and it should be fine
<daincredibleholg> wouldn't worry about the SSL message in this case
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  I created it now I can confirm the folder is there but the socket file is still not created inside it
<Meliorator> hi all, i have a little issue with pulseaudio that i'd like to resolve. basically, pulse-equalizer is not effective until i run qpaeq manually, after a system reboot. i found this in the log: The name org.PulseAudio1 was not provided by any .service files, but not really sure how it should be resolved?
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  wait it seems to be doing some junk
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  its creating a socket file in /tmp and other files in the non root home user
<aiena> I used a "sudo -i" interactive shell
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/a75912f4 I just changed the username to blabla
<aiena> but this is so weird
<daincredibleholg> hmm, ok - can you connect to it using the socket in /tmp?
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  how do I manually specify the socket using mysql -u root -p ?
<daincredibleholg> man mysql
<aiena> But its still a mystery why this is hapenning I am not even the regular user anymore
<aiena> yup --socket lets see
<aiena> yeah it connects ok that way
<aiena> thank you daincredibleholg but any idea why it is creating the socket file eslewhere and using the home users data dirs ? I never used "sudo su"
<daincredibleholg> no idea
<daincredibleholg> and you can / should use `sudo -i`
<aiena> daincredibleholg:  thankfully ps -aux shows parameters used
<aiena> otherwise never would have guessed
<rigid> ahoy
<rigid> could it be that canonical partner (zesty) doesn't include skype anymore?
<daincredibleholg> he he ;)
<daincredibleholg> @rigid Skype retired the old client. You should be able to download the latest one from their website
<rigid> daincredibleholg: ah, so I need to do that...
<rigid> daincredibleholg: thank you
<daincredibleholg> Yeah, sorry. Not sure if the new one will end up in an official ppa
<daincredibleholg> or repo
<daincredibleholg> no worries
<rigid> i hope that skype dies a miserable death and people will switch to something more sane...
<rigid> VoIP and Instant messaging is broken like 1985 :)
<daincredibleholg> he he - yeah, and then "Skype For Business".... but hey, many people still use it
<daincredibleholg> sadly
<rigid> all my business folks is unhappy with it (not a single one didn't notice the change to microsoft. everyone is moaning)... i suppose it's only a matter of time
<daincredibleholg> we thought that so often... but hey, on the upside, they do use WebRTC and Electron now, what can possibly go wrong with that?!
<rigid> hehe... true. there's not much hope for microsoft getting sane :-P
<daincredibleholg> well, this way it is easy to check whats sane and whats insane - Like M$? == Insane
<daincredibleholg> :P
<zetheroo1> I have two SSH keys in my .ssh folder but it seems that one (the one that I manually copied from another PC) is being ignored
<Rhapsody> Hey all, I'm trying to use xrdp to connect to my Ubuntu server from my Windows 10 machine. Both machines are on totally different networks and are completely unconnected to each other. When I attempt to connect to said machine via RDP on Windows, I get an error; "Because of a protocol error detected at the client (code 0x2104) this session will be disconnected."
<Rhapsody> I'm not quite sure where to start because when I search the error in relation to Ubuntu I get results for Raspberry Pi, which are generally sovled by updating it. Not really applicable here I don't think.
<daincredibleholg> zetherool, you can specify the key to use via the -i option
<daincredibleholg> or you can simply load the keys in an ssh-agent - in theory, Unity should ask you to type in the passphrase for your key and there should be a tick box for it
<daincredibleholg> after that ssh will try all "known" ssh keys (aka the ones loaded) when authenticating
<daincredibleholg> if you want special rules on a per host basis, checkout man ssh_config
<daincredibleholg> and create this file: ~/.ssh/config
<daincredibleholg> where ~ is a shortcut for your home directory
<zetheroo1> daincredibleholg: Yes I have been trying to add it with 'ssh-add' and it asks me for a passphrase, but I don't think I set one so I just press Enter.
<daincredibleholg> If it asks for one, there is one :P
<zetheroo1> hmm ok
<daincredibleholg> and also, ssh-add is only adding the default key (~/.ssh/id_rsa in most cases)
<daincredibleholg> if you want to add another key, again, use the -i option
<daincredibleholg> anyhow, without the ssh agent
<zetheroo1> ok
<daincredibleholg> does it work when you use ssh-i ~/.ssh/<your priv key> <user>@<host> ?
<daincredibleholg> anyhow - off for lunch
<zetheroo1> no, asks for password
<steelnwool> hello. I just put a 4tb drive into a desktop. I can make a 2tb filesystem when it has a DOS disk label. If i try to make a GPT disk label, i start getting read/write failures
<Nilesh_> is there any software to view .raw images
<Fuchs> digikam and its viewer can handle most RAW formats
<zetheroo1> ssh seems to be ignoring my ssh key
<ducasse> zetheroo1: how did you generate the key?
<Teemo> make sure the key is chmod 600 or less
<steelnwool> and ssh -v  might point out some issues.
<Teemo> I do chmod 400 I have no idea what's the max perms you can give
<zetheroo1> I got it working now with one user@system, but it's not working with another user
<Teemo> if you do "ssh-add -l" do you see the key?
<Teemo> ssh by default will only try ~/.ssh/id_rsa unless you are using ssh-agent
<Teemo> and ssh-agent only lasts for the duration of the shell
<zetheroo1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25118855/
<zetheroo1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25118859/
<Teemo> is that from the shell where it isn't working?
<Teemo> well anyway I see both your keys are added
<zetheroo1> the user account I am trying to log into is the one where the key was originally made - is that the problem?
<Teemo> no
<Teemo> does it work if you explicitly specify the key using ssh -v -i /path/to/key user@host
<zetheroo1> Teemo, but I only have one key in .ssh/
<Teemo> you only have 1 key in .ssh but you've added another to the agent
<zetheroo1> I think they are the same key
<Teemo> oh its the same key
<Teemo> my bad
<qwerko> hello i need help accessing files between host and guest using vmware player on windows 10. I have tried installing vmware tools and keep getting stuck with errors.
<zetheroo1> Here is the full output https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25118879/
<qwerko> so right now need some help with installing vmware tools
<qwerko> i have the vmware tools cd mounted from here is where im having trouble
<Teemo> zetheroo1: What kind of server is it? Looks like it's expecting some kerberos auth
<Teemo> zetheroo1: is there anything weird in your ~/.ssh/config file?
<qwerko> ive copied the contents of the cd to the tmp folder
<zetheroo1> Teemo: ah ... might have something to do with the AD creds for that user account
<zetheroo1> yeah, that must be it. Sorry ... my bad
<zetheroo1> but is it normal to see two keys from ssh-add -l even though there is only one key in .ssh/ ?
<qwerko> The installer has detected an existing installation of open-vm-tools packages
<qwerko> on this system and will not attempt to remove and replace these user-space
<qwerko> applications. It is recommended to use the open-vm-tools packages provided by
<qwerko> the operating system. If you do not want to use the existing installation of
<qwerko> open-vm-tools packages and use VMware Tools, you must uninstall the
<qwerko> open-vm-tools packages and re-run this installer.
<qwerko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25118927/
<theseb> what are options to put linux on a new Windows laptop w/o risking b0rking the Windows drive?
<zetheroo1> if I do 'ssh -Y user@server' can I then pass on the -Y to another user? Like 'su -Y user2' ... but that doesn't work
<ouroumov> theseb, there is no risk-free option.
<scottjl> theseb: shrink windows partition and dual-boot, install second drive, install onto usb drive/sd card (very slow). pick your poison.
<theseb> i like shrinking windows but sounds dangerous and then need to pray grub can work
<theseb> please tell me Windoze can be reinstalled easily even if a linux dude b0rks a drive and the MBR
<scottjl> if a hard drive can be reformatted, windows can be reinstalled. provided you have install media.
<scottjl> use bootable gparted disk and shrink windows partition.
<scottjl> theseb: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<qwerko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25118962/
<qwerko> please help
<scottjl> qwerko: remove open-vm-tools
<scottjl> although as it states, you are better off using open-vm-tools as vmware-tools is going away
<theseb> scottjl: just bought a laptop w/ Windoze preinstalled...don't think i saw any backup media..is that normal for laptops now?
<scottjl> theseb: maybe? depends on vendor, etc. some you can download it from, or they charge you to send you a cd or usb drive. some you can make your own backup media. some have a recovery partition built in. depends on your laptop/vendor. i'd check with them or your documentation.
<theseb> scottjl: ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<vlt> theseb: You can be quite sure to be able to return to the state before your changes if you just save a complete image of the hard drive somewhere with tools like ddrescue or just cat.
<zetheroo1> when I am connected to my work's VPN I can ping/nslookup/dig wiki.domain.local, but in the browsers it doesn't resolve
<Papy_T> test | hello
<ddoobb> How do I unzip multiple files from the terminal?
<jmg8766> i'm in ubuntu 14.04 using upstart, why doesn't /etc/init.d/dbus status display anything and how can i fix it?
<ddoobb> And can I delete those files after unzipping with the same command? That would be nice
<EriC^^> ddoobb: unzip *.zip
<EriC^^> ddoobb: unzip *.zip && rm *.zip   (use at your own responsibility)
<Papy_T> Hi. Im new to IRC and such. I try to launch a local IRC server. Im lost. Anyone can point me in the right direction ?
<ChogyDan> Papy_T, you want to launch your own server?
<Papy_T> That right
<Rhapsody> Hey all, I'm using a piece of software called NoMachine to connect to my Ubuntu machine from Windows 10. It works just fine, except for the fact that I'm attempting to log into an account I made called 'rhapsody' but the identifier in the top right (desktop environment is xfce) says root.
<ChogyDan> Papy_T, maybe ask in #freenode
<Papy_T> One step. Thx
<Rhapsody> Presumably I'm actually logging into root despite 'rhapsody' and 'root' having different credentials, and as such I can't do things like launch Chromium since it doesn't like being in root.
<scottjl> Rhapsody: is there some place to set your credentials in this software?
<Rhapsody> scottjl: Yes, I've confirmed that I'm entering the credentials for 'rhapsody' with the software.
<Rhapsody> Thing is, I also have an entry there for the root account, I'll try removing it since it might be getting confused since they're using the same IP. Not sure.
<scottjl> Rhapsody: no idea then. sorry. never heard of that software/don't use it.
<Rhapsody> All good.
<dellhem> I need to change from dhcp to static IP of a remote server via terminal. Is it suficent to set address, netmask and gateway? network, broadcast seems very strange to have to specify..
<scottjl> dellhem: you don't HAVE to set network & broadcast, but it's a good idea to do so, esp if they aren't standard anyway.
<dellhem> scottjl: standard /24
<dellhem> but ok.
<scottjl> dellhem: then you can get away without setting them.
<Rhapsody> Actually, this is interesting, scottjl, and implies a deeper problem than the software.
<Rhapsody> Using 'whoami' reports that the account is 'rhapsody', not 'root'. Yet it's still a root account...
<Rhapsody> So how do I remove that flag?
<scottjl> Rhapsody: i shy away from 3rd party remote software. i use standard RDP/VNC/XWindows wherever possible.
<Rhapsody> Tried using xrdp and couldn't get it to work.
<ddoobb> EriC^^: Didn't work. It says "caution: filename not matched" for each file and terminates.
<Rhapsody> It's not really a circumstance of the software at this point, more of the account setup.
<scottjl> Rhapsody: sorry, but you're asking for support on the ubuntu channel for 3rd party unsupported software. :-(
<ddoobb> WHY DOES unzip *.zip not work?
<ioria> ddoobb, try with single quotes    unzip '*.zip'
<ddoobb> ls *.zip works
<scottjl> because of shell expansion
<ddoobb> OK thanks guys
<zetheroo1> when I am connected to my work's VPN I can ping/nslookup/dig wiki.domain.local, but in the browsers it doesn't resolve
<ddoobb> I love you guys.
<Onepamopa> can someone explain why this: cat /sys/bus/pci/devices/`ethtool -i ens3f0 | grep bus-info | cut -d ' ' -f 2`/numa_node   returns "-1" ? Why is numa node -1 ..
<mxh-> Onepamopa: does it output "-1"? or is that just the response code?
<mxh-> return code *
<Onepamopa> mxh-, that's what's in the actual "file"
<mxh-> Onepamopa: oh! misunderstood. can't help ya.
<Trioxin> does build-essentials come preinstalled in 16.04?
<Pici> Trioxin: no
<Trioxin> hrm. how can I compile my wifi driver?
<compdoc> install build-essentials
<Trioxin> i can't if I can't get online
<tgm4883> !offline | Trioxin
<ubottu> Trioxin: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<tgm4883> or plug in via ethernet
<mxh-> Trioxin: what machine is that? i have not had a driver issue since like 2012 :O
<sammyg> What irc client to use on Android?
<mxh-> sammyg: irc cloud
<mxh-> sammyg: works great. works with znc as well
<tgm4883> not even remotely related to Ubuntu
<sammyg> Mah- thanks will check it out
<sammyg> Mxh-
<sammyg> I can not use a broken Ubuntu pc now can i
<sammyg> Tgm4883
<sammyg> Thanks for your understanding
<tgm4883> ...
<tgm4883> some people's logic
<pizzaBurger> Hello everyone. I'm trying to create a bootable win7 usb, but it seems that "sudo dd" doesn't format it and the recipient computer does not recognize the bootable usb. Any suggestions? Is it due to formatting problems? Thanks.
<ducasse> pizzaBurger: https://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-using-ubuntu
<pizzaBurger> ducasse: E: Unable to locate package winusb
<ducasse> pizzaBurger: it's an unsupported package from a ppa, try finding it elsewhere or use another answer
<pizzaBurger> ducasse: thanks, ima reboot to see if it solves anything
<Cobrax> hi
<Cobrax> what does Debian mean
<sary> why don't u ask in #debian !
<immu> debain is the father of many Oses upon which Ubuntu is based.
<immu> Cobrax, https://www.debian.org/ read here
<sary> they're asking what the name stands for..
<immu> sary, he can find out by visiting that link Cobrax
<sary> imr: right.
<ducasse> Cobrax: the name is from the two founders (deborah and ian, iirc)
<Cobrax> tbh debian and ubuntu have the best names
<Cobrax> better than "Fedora" or "Mint"
<Cobrax> by the way
<Cobrax> where can I download default wallpapers for Ubuntu 16.04
<Cobrax> and later?
<Cobrax> the unity ones
<ducasse> you  can find the packages at packages.ubuntu.com, but i've no idea which ones the unity wallpapers are in - probably ubuntu-wallpapers-<codename>
<Richard_Cavell> Is there a command line command that will "cat" something to the clipboard?
<ziz212> Hi, I am straagleing with VPN client and wait till there.
<ziz212> and wait until I configure it
<ziz212> it is Huwavi E173u
<ziz212> Please lhelp me to configure this modem in Ubuntu laptop pc
<krytarik> !info xsel | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: xsel (source: xsel): command-line tool to access X clipboard and selection buffers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-2 (zesty), package size 19 kB, installed size 71 kB
<ducasse> ziz212: see if this helps - https://askubuntu.com/questions/492752/huawei-e173-u-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Richard_Cavell> krytarik: Thank you, that's just what I needed.  Slightly awkward interface though.
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: there is also xclip
<vutral> what application is there for dlna/upnp
<rory> I'm pretty sure Rhythmbox which is included, supports that for music
<tsarompy> i think amarok does
<tsarompy> keyword: think
<rory> I bet VLC does too
<rory> Kodi definitely does
<ShalokShalom> tsarompy: Amarok is not under development anymore
<ZetFury> I have a Intel NUC with Ubuntu 17.04 connected to my TV, it goes black randomly for a few seconds a couple minutes after start, then back to normal, it only appear to happen once every start. Did not have this problem with windows on the same NUC, any idea what could cause it?
<Apachez> anyone else experienced in ubuntu 16.10 that "view" menu is just a black blob since the past week or so of updates? when I resize the terminal the "view" menu appears and the black blob goes away
<hanasaki> why would ubuntu installer boot from usb into a black screen with a single underscore cursor in the top left of screen and what is the fix?   this is before grub loads
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hanasaki> oerheks:  thank you.  since grub never shows, how do you set mode?
<oerheks> hanasaki, as described, hold sghift or esc on boot, grubmenu pops up
<oerheks> -g
<oerheks> then hit 'e' etc etc
<sary> hanasaki: did you checksum the hashes of the iso before you bruned it to the usb! , and which tool/method you've used!
<hanasaki> sary:  no. will checksum now.. however the usb boots fine on another computer
<sary> hanasaki: boots fine as in " you see the grub menu and able to reach ubuntu live seassion" !
<hanasaki> sary:  yes
<hanasaki> sary:  checksum matches
<sary> ZetFury: hat sounds like a screen saver configuration problem to me. You could uninstall/disable the screen saver completely. or graphic driver .. the NUC is connected over what..!
<sary> hanasaki: then i have no clue is to why it's working fine on a different machine.
<hanasaki> this is a uefi box...
<sary> is secure boot disabled!
<ZetFury> sary: hdmi, dont have screen saver enabled
<sary> ZetFury: with HDMI it may be out of signal sync , try resetting the HDMI interface! from the TV menu...
<ZetFury> sary: reseting hdmi? how?
<sary> ZetFury: from the TV engineer menu , is there "CONTROL" option ..!
<oerheks> monitor, own menu, factory settings
<john38> Hello
<john38> can someone help me
<john38> i used to have this Audio Program where i can enhance songs aplification
<sary> ZetFury or what oerheks mentioned..
<EriC^^> john38: pavucontrol
<john38> sound like movie theatre
<lordl> Hello guys! Could you help me with something? I am running an Ubuntu Server 17.04 on VirtualBox (64bit) and I want to configure it on Hamachi Network, but I get "A job is running for Raise network interface...".
<ZetFury> im gonna try update bios on the nuc aswell
<sary> ZetFury: if there is an update.. good idea!
<john38> not exactly eric^^
<john38> the program allowed me to choose to hear it like for example room, library, movie theatre, auditorium
<john38> like that
<john38> outdoor park
<john38> i had the options to choose those sound
<john38> anything like that in software center
<cristian_c> hi
<sary> john38: i have such app on my andriod device  it came pre-installed with lineage os .. the app is called AudioFix.
<cristian_c> lordl: you could use haguichi, in order to make the process easier
<john38> is that in software center
<cristian_c> I've got a question for you, guys
<lordl> cristian_c, but what's the problem with Hamachi?
<sary> i don't know.. john38
<cristian_c> lordl: I don't know
<john38> ok thanks sary..
<cristian_c> I've installed a different version of java (needed for compiling)
<lordl> cristian_c, yes, but I want to connect to my OpenSSH, FTP, Apache2 servers just if I am on the Hamachi Network.
<cristian_c> lordl: oh, sorry, you've got ubuntu server, I didn't temeber
<lordl> Did you get me?
<ioria> lordl, idk about hamachi or haguici, but usually that msg is a network misconfiguration
<lordl> ioria, I also asked on ##networking.
<cristian_c> I've installed a different version of java (needed for compiling), and also using update-alternatives --config java and javac, now I see it's always run the jave version previously installed
<ioria> lordl, check /etc/network/interface and interfaces.d folder,  and stop/disable NM   (if installed)
<lordl> What is NM?
<cristian_c> I don't know how to set another version as default, apart update-alternatives command
<ioria> network-manager
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lordl> ioria, I can't find it.
<ioria> lordl,  what you can't find  ?
<lordl> ioria, the network manager.
<tgm4883> cristian_c: have you tried just setting JAVA_HOME prior to compiling? Or do you want to use the new version of Java for everything?
<ioria> lordl,  dpkg -l network-manager
<cristian_c> :O
<lordl> ioria, what does it do?
<ioria> lordl,  it tells you if it's installed
<cristian_c> tgm4883: I accept both the ideas
<lordl> ioria, it is not installed.
<sebsebseb> hi
<ioria> lordl,  ok, so check your interfaces file
<tgm4883> cristian_c: I'd try "JAVA_HOME=<path to new java directory" <compile command>"
<tgm4883> cristian_c: I'd try "JAVA_HOME=<path to new java directory> <compile command>"
<cristian_c> tgm4883: update.alternatives recognizes the desired version, and apparently it put a * next to it, but it's not used. It worked only one time
<cristian_c> tgm4883: ok, thanks
<lordl> ioria, they are good.
<lordl> They work on Bridge Adapter.
<lordl> I can access my servers through the public IP address.
<ioria> ok
<lordl> But I want to access them through the Hamachi IP address.
<lordl> If I am connected to my Hamachi Network.
<ioria> lordl,  cannot help ya there, sy
<afmza> Please help -> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/379364/nvidia-settings-failed-to-connect-to-mir
<lordl> ioria, it's okay, but tell me how to send green messages.
<lordl> :)
<lordl> I see your name in green color.
<ioria> lordl,  green msg  ? you mean highlight ?
<lordl> Oh.
<lordl> But how.
<lordl> ?
<ioria> lordl,  just type the nickname
<lordl> ioria, do you see my name green?
<ioria> lordl,  nope, red ... :þ
<lordl> Oh. :)
<lordl> But I've typed your name.
<tgm4883> how about not using enter as punctuation?
<oerheks> afmza, i thought mir does not need nvidia drivers/settings?
<ioria> lordl,  i guess is irc client  sensitive
<afmza> oerheks, no idea man..
<lordl> What IRC client do you use?
<lordl> I am using HexChat.
<ioria> lordl,  weird,.... xchat
<lordl> :D
<arun007> I am using weechat
<hanasaki> anyway to get a debian 9 iso with kernel 4.10 or higher?
<cristian_c> tgm4883: I've tried the following prefix: JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64 , but it has no effects
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hello
<tgm4883> cristian_c: what's the full commandl line you're running to compile it
<cristian_c> tgm4883: JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64 make clobber
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: :) Good that I can be here .
<swift110> hey
<arun007> hey
<hanasaki> oerheks: hold down shift or ESC does not boot to the grub menu . still boots to black screen
<sary> IT's strange that you get a black screen before the point of reaching GRUB..
<sary> hanasaki: does that machine has a hybrid/dual graphics ..! did you dd the iso , or used a tool?
<hanasaki> I used DD
<hanasaki> sary:  machine has intel 500 / it's a n3450 cpu
<sary> hanasaki: thanks, prehaps try using a usb tool unetbootin and burn the iso with it.. see how it goes! the other thing that comes to mind is maybe try disabling VT-X and see if that helps.
<hanasaki> sary:  how do you disable vtx?
<hanasaki> sary:  I found a few references to kernel 4.10 is needed for some machines due to systemd
<hanasaki> sary:  I miss BIOS :(
<SimonNL> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time     hanasaki
<hanasaki> SimonNL:  I don't think it gets as far as grub
<hanasaki> SimonNL:  I have done the shift and ESC without a boot menu
<SimonNL> held shift down all the time ?
<sary> hanasaki: you disable VT-x from the BIOS.. systemd is in the user space.. will deal with that later .. you can't even reach the GRUB menu from the instaaltion media.
<sary> hanasaki: what do you mean you miss BIOS.. is the BIOS up-todate!
<SimonNL> press left shift hold it down then press power button to boot and release left shift when notice appears at top of screen saying grub menu is been loaded
<hanasaki> sary:  it's a new pc /  erleased about 6 weeks ago. UEFI no bios
<sary> they get the black screen before reaching the GRUB menu.
<hanasaki> SimonNL:  tried that... no grub loaded at all.. just a black screen with a underscore in the top left
<sary> hanasaki: Nice.. well with UEFI you need to press Esc... but the machine is stuck with a black screen and unable to reach the media installation. which strange to me!
<hanasaki> sary:  tried ESC also.... zip :(    UEFI doesn't even seem to have its own built in stuff like BIOS had... ie configs for chips and such
<cristian_c> tgm4883: any other ideas?
<sary> hanasaki: I would try using unetbootin to burn the iso again .. is the iso file a 32-bit?
<sary> hanasaki: but does your machine's UEFI BIOS has an option that is set to DOS ..!
<SimonNL> hanasaki: have you burned your usb stick the proper way ?   https://www.google.nl/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=HiezVo68JuqI8QfboaOwAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=burning+usb+stick+for+ubuntu+uefi+bootable
<Pici> yskapell: wha/25
<shmu> Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 won't wake up after suspend, blank screen, hd working etc., alt+ctrl+[1-7] not working, alt+shift+sysreq+REISUB does reboot
<shmu> How can I debug this?
<shmu> thx
<shmu> reading this meanwhile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<badet0s> shmu: maybe u dont have enough ram ?
<badet0s> i have no idea
<shmu> badet0s, it's a new laptop, 16gb, I believe that's enough
<shmu> ASUS UX560U if that matters
<sary> also what's the status of swap..
<glitsj16> shmu: Anything relevant in your logs? You can try 'dmesg -T | grep Freez -A4' for starters
<shmu> glitsj16, I'm trying another suspend now and will run the command after I boot anew
<shmu> brb
<shmu> glitsj16, hello again. "dmesg -T | grep Freez -A4" returns nothing
<shmu> which I guess makes sense because dmesg is reset every boot, no?
<shmu> oh and another weird thing. This time alt+shift+sysrq didn't work, didn't do anything
<glitsj16> shmu: wb, yes it does
<glitsj16> shmu: yet still no 'regular' resume from suspend?
<eze> do you know where I can ask about apt-key?
<shmu> glitsj16, no. just blank screen and lights/hd on
<glitsj16> shmu: there's also journalctl you can look at, if you didn't change systemd defaults that is kept over sequential boots
<shmu> glitsj16, what to search in it? you mean the output of journalctl?
<shmu> no grep -i freez
<badet0s> journalctl -r to see the last entries ?
<glitsj16> shmu: that's a specific dmesg thing, try grepping for 'rror' and ^
<glitsj16> what badet0s said
<badet0s> but sometimes theres no log if its a crash
<glitsj16> yeah, what doesn't help debugging things like that
<shmu> glitsj16, badet0s, I look at journalctl -r but not sure what to look for
<sary> successful hibernation state results in a successful resume. Hibernate is not The amount of ram allocated to swap is important because all process and system status data is written to swap before hibernation, and then retrieved from swap. If inadequate swap is allocated, resume will fail and not result in a return to run-state. So, check if swap is on! and if it's on is the swap to ram ratio is OK.
<shmu> sary, was that addressed to me? If so, I'm doing suspend to RAM not to disk so I believe swap/ram is not the case here
<badet0s> try to make a swap file just to check ?
<badet0s> since we have no other things to go for
<FRWB> so im trying to install ubuntu 16.04.2 desktop on a system76 bonobo extreme and i can't even seem to get to the menu on the live dvd
<shmu> badet0s, thing is I did a 4GB swap and my RAM is 16GB as I thought I will probably never use the swap much
<shmu> I believe that's problematic with suspend to disk
<FRWB> after showing the ubuntu logo for a bit it goes to showing the boot log which just shows nouveau disp with some random numbers and a timestamp
<FRWB> then it makes that bongo sound effect and doesn't move...
<shmu> you know, I read about people suspending via command line and not via close lid and then their wake up would work. I just didn't find how to command line suspend on Ubuntu GNOME :) google!
<FRWB> any ideas?
<shmu> brb
<sary> shmu: yes, that out for you .. are there any media devices attached while you try to suspen to RAM!
<sary> FRWB: you're not able to reach the GRUB Menu!
<FRWB> sary: well the ubuntu logo comes up... so i should be able to get it by holding shift before that right?
<sary> FRWB: Yes .. if you do does the menu shows up!
<shmu> sary, badet0s, suspend via command line also wakes up to blank screen. Well friends thanks for the advice but I'll have to go now and not suspend to anything for now. Your help is appreciated. Good night.
<FRWB> sary, it has linux on it already so i might be able to lemme see
<sary> shmu: no probelm .. maybe another devices interrupting the suspend to ram.. just athough!
<FRWB> sary: i can get to the grub loader if i don't boot from disc, but the boot option there is to boot into the existing ubuntu os on the hdd
<FRWB> if i choose to boot from disc and immediately hold shift the grub menu still doesn't come up :/
<FRWB> ok got the grub menu up from disc finally
<FRWB> guess it's been trying the first option which is boot from disc to try ubuntu first, and it's freezing during boot, so maybe not a good idea to format?
<sary> FRWB: excuse me.. i had a phone call which distracted me..
<sary> so what exactly are you trying to achive .. install onter ubuntu version along side the first one!
<FRWB> sary: naw i want to do a clean wipe and install 16, currently runnig 15
<sary> with that usb/grub behaviour maybe try to set the boot option in BIOS to boot from USB..
<FRWB> figured i should try it with a live first to make sure everything works
<FRWB> using a dvd
<sary> FRWB: ok,, yeah good idea..
<FRWB> now seems like a different issue. cursor on screen and i can here the dvd drive reading. cursor isn't blinking or responding though.... guess i'll wait
<sary> what was the speed of burnning the iso to dvd did you select ..
<FRWB> sary: i think it did it at 4.8x or so
<FRWB> it was pretty quick, i used busero or whatever
<sary> FRWB: Ok that's the maximum recommended speed ..
<sary> Booting from usb is faster though ..
<FRWB> argh i forgot mine today :"(
<sary> FRWB: :) ., you'll have to bare with speed of the disk then..
<FRWB> sary: it's been a good 5 or 10 min and i don't hear the disc reading anymore, seems frozen :/
<sary> will you be installing on a laptop or a desktop..
<FRWB> laptop, but it's a system76 bonobo extreme
<sary> i haven't seen one of those .. lemme check the specs real quick..
<FRWB> they come shipped with ubuntu
<FRWB> i'm wondering if i should remake the disc at a lower speed or just go ahead and install ubuntu
<sary> Good specs man ..
<sary> Yeah if it's hangin i would go with a 2x speed.
<FRWB> blah k
<FRWB> ah looks like i had it set on maximum speed last time
<FRWB> lowest brasero goes is 3x
<FRWB> writin at 3x
<sary> also make sure the wifi hardware switch is on before you boot into the live session and enable the wifi from network manager before you install.. i've seen some users on the forums havin' their laptops wifi hard blocked which a pain to switch iton from the software. FRWB
<sary> well, that's fear speed .
<sary> should be ok.
<sary> s/fear/fair
<FRWB> i don't think it has a physical wifi toggle switch
<FRWB> i'm already using it on wifi so should stay on i'd think
<sary> it's a function F key then..
<sary> yeah leave it on as it is.
<sary> This is what a m talkin' about https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365838
<FRWB> yeah i know what you're talking about.
<FRWB> so far i'm at the same thing... black screen, white shell cursor that doesn't blink or respond in the top left
<FRWB> i'll wait a bit longer then restart and check the disk for defects i guess...
<FRWB> sary: is there a way to disable nouveau on boot?
<sary> FRWB: Yes, you'll need to add nouveau.modeset=0 as kerenl boot parameter ..Highlight the option 'Try Ubuntu without installing' and press the E key. Add nouveau.modeset=0 to the end of the linux line - press Ctrl+X or F10 .
<FRWB> alright. i have a hunch that's causing issues so i'll give it that a shot thanks...
<sary> will be wating , yw/
<FRWB> sary:  just to verify, i picked the first iso in this list, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.2/
<sary> FRWB: Ok, and did you checksum the hashes of it..
<FRWB> sary: and is it possible that installing it to the hdd will work and boot fine? maybe it's something to do with trying to boot from disc?
<FRWB> no i didn't :o
<FRWB> performing a checksum on the hashes would only be to make sure i'm getting it from the proper source no?
<sary> FRWB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<sary> Yeah that's one bit about matching the hashes ..
<sary> FRWB: we usually boot from disk .. you will be formatting the HDD and do a fresh install .. did i understand you right on this one or ..
<FRWB> sary: yeah that's correct but i can access the grub of the disc, which has the option to install ubuntu or try ubuntu from disc
<sary> ok in this case select highlight try ubuntu and hit 'e'  paste that kernel boot option after quite splash i think not before it.
<FRWB> although it doesn't look like a grub... and it's not labeld grub...
<FRWB> alright
<sary> wait what.. other than grun i don't know which menu would that be..!
<sary> s/grun/grub
<kubunted> Updated firefox , all extensions are gone. Does it ever end? Is linux really ,as so more and more often pointed by the experts , turning into a piece of sh!t ?
<kubunted> plus some kinda freaky certificate complaints at random and flickering desktop...make sence
<sary> linux is just a kernel .. how is that relevent to a firefox issue!
<sary> Wow.. you have some use space issues..
<FRWB> yea sorry sary it's not the grub of the disk, when i choose to boot from disk and not hit anything it tries to load it up, if i tap shift i get a basic splash menu
<FRWB> hitting e on 'try ubuntu without installing' doesn't do anything
<kubunted> sary: quit insulting intelligence with patent insectoidness
<kubunted> boggles the mind, linux is rapidly turning into new windows95
<FRWB> sary:  there are options f1 through f6, f6 being 'other options' which has a toggle for 'expert mode', and a couple other things
<FRWB> oh but i got the boot options line up with that
<FRWB> let me put that bit of code you gave me in there
<sary> FRWB: yeah , i think F6 will get you the linux- kernel boot line .. i haven't used the installer for a while.
<FRWB> sary: the end of the line is quiet splash ---
<FRWB> should i just shove that command you gave at the end?
<sary> kubunted: i can care less about your intellect , please take your yappin' elsewhere!
<sary> FRWB: Yep , that's it :)
<FRWB> sweet now i got a retro load screen, fingers crossed
<kubunted> insects get out of linux before you've "developed" it into complete you know what
<sary> FRWB: after the installation with on the first reboot you might need to install the nvidia driver.. then you shouldn't need to boot witht that kerenl boot parameter.. or maybe you'll just need to blacklist the free driver.. will see!
<FRWB> sary:  i got a white mouse cursor whoo
<FRWB> yeah i was reading this thread, https://askubuntu.com/questions/861743/installation-of-ubuntu-16-04-from-a-usb-drive-freezes
<sary> thaha, nice :)
<FRWB> sweet ive got X
<FRWB> sary: how did you know the syntax for disabling nouveau? experience or is there a handy reference somewhere? lol
<sary> what else you've got.. i preassume the normal ubuntu iso has unity DE pre-loadded!
<FRWB> indeed it does
<FRWB> should i check this third party box ?
<FRWB> install third party software for graphics, wifi, etc?
<sary> FRWB: i had read from a refernce for someone who had an issue with the nvidia driver unable to login .. i think it was melissa_Mc
<sary> FRWB: Yes.. go for it..
<sary> if you don't want flash, you can remove it later..
<arooni> anyone here use tmux with ubuntu?  i tried to addd bind-key -n C-S-z resize-pane -Z  ;; to my tmux conf ; but cant seem to get it work
<sary> FRWB: http://sprunge.us/TBXB
<FRWB> oh interesting i have the option to upgrade from my 15.04 to 16.04
<FRWB> someone mentioned that might break stuff
<FRWB> oh nice
<sary> Yeah, this option is new to the installer..
<sary> arooni: Did you see what the man page says about it..
<FRWB> theres an 'erase disk and install ubuntu' option and an 'erase ubuntu 15.04 and reinstall' option
<fuzzyhorns> i use i3 on ubuntu 17 -- whenever a web page opens a file browser my screen blanks to white. unsure what's going on
<arooni> sary: resize-pane -Z works fine via the command line; but when i try to set it to control shift z it doesnt seem to work
<fuzzyhorns> i tried a few different things to fix it, including switching my default file browser to thunar
<Ineedhelppls> Hi y'all, I'm having some serious trouble with apt, and have been unable to resolve my issue after several days of searching and testing. I've reset my apt.sources to default, but it doesn't seem to help
<Ineedhelppls> I keep getting the error: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<chrisml> came round to this when installing letsencrypt/certbot: Install these packages without verification? [y/N], should I or shouldn't i?
<FRWB> sary: yeah seems that i need to put the same boot parameter in again after install, makes sense
<chrisml> `python-enum23`
<tgm4883> chrisml: there isn't enough information there to answer the question
<chrisml> tgm4883 i proceeded and got this: Err http://repo.saltstack.com/apt/ubuntu/ubuntu14/latest/ trusty/main python-enum34 all 1.0.4-1 (404 not found)
<tgm4883> chrisml: you're basically asking us if the files you have are actually from letsencrypt or if they are from somewhere else by just giving us the name of the package
<chrisml> tgm4883 sorry, i'm a noob :D
<chrisml> i'm assuming this is the correct url, http://repo.saltstack.com/apt/ubuntu/14.04/amd64/latest/
<tgm4883> chrisml: no worries.
<chrisml> but idk why it would have changed
<kotek> hi !
<tgm4883> chrisml: well, there's more to it than that
<chrisml> tgm4883 i wish i could understand apt properly
<tgm4883> chrisml: are you following some guide or something?
<chrisml> tgm4883 nope, literally just tying to get an ssl certificate with certbot
<FRWB> where am i supposed to enter my boot paramater in the grub e setparams file?
<tgm4883> chrisml: where are you getting certbot from?
<kotek> is it possible to assign de to user account
<kotek> ?
<PipeItToDevNull> chrisml, I would
<chrisml> tgm4883 ppa
<FRWB> i tried putting it at the very bottom but no luck
<tgm4883> chrisml: well IDK what that saltstack thing is. How did you add the PPA?
<chrisml> tgm4883 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:certbot/certbot
<kotek> anybody?
<tgm4883> chrisml: and you tried installing 'python-certbot-apache' ?
<chrisml> tgm4883 apt-get install certbot
<chrisml> after update...
<bazhang> kotek, this is an ubuntu support channel
<chrisml> which also fails for those saltstack packages
<tgm4883> chrisml: hmm, what's the output of 'apt policy certbot'
<bazhang> kotek did you have any support issues
<kotek> bazhang i am running ubuntu and asking about it
<chrisml> tgm4883 E: Invalid operation policy
<bazhang> kotek, what is your issue
<chrisml> tgm4883 sorry, 14.04
<tgm4883> chrisml: oh, 14.04, what about 'apt-cache policy certbot'
<FRWB> nvm got it
<kotek> bazhang MY QUESTION is it possible to assign desktop environment to different user accounts by default?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | chrisml
<ubottu> chrisml: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chrisml> tgm4883 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25121983/
<bazhang> kotek, you want to different user accounts, each with a different de?
<chrisml> tgm4883 ah, i remember seeing those when installing on another machine, but it installed that time
<kotek> bazhang, yes exactly
<tgm4883> chrisml: ok, you did that. Can you pastebin the full output of 'sudo apt-get install certbot'
<bazhang> kotek, have you looked into save destop settings
<bazhang> k
<kotek> bazhang, no where can i find it ?
<bazhang> kotek, each user would need to login to the DE they wished to use, of course
<chrisml> tgm4883 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25121988/
<kotek> i see ok stupid question
<kotek> sorry
<tgm4883> chrisml: one sec
<chrisml> tgm4883 thanks
<tgm4883> chrisml: are you also trying to use salt?
<chrisml> tgm4883 nope
<tgm4883> Ok, can you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and see if one of the filenames references salt?
<chrisml> tgm4883 yes two, one .save
<kotek> what level of knowledge is needed to speak here?
<tgm4883> kotek: beginner
<kotek> :)
<kotek> thx
<kotek> i love ubuntu
<kotek> it has so many possibilities that it makes me crasy
<kotek> crazy*
<tgm4883> chrisml: ok, so if it was me I would move both of those files somewhere else (like your home directory). Then run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install certbot'
<chrisml> tgm4883 will try :)
<tgm4883> kotek: ok, I did say beginner but this is the support channel. If you want to discuss ubuntu there is #ubuntu-discuss
<kotek> ok thx for info
<tgm4883> chrisml: basically you have the salt repository active and when you try to install certbot it finds one package that it thinks is the newest on the salt repo. So moving those files and running apt-get update will disable the repos
<tgm4883> chrisml: also, any specific reason you're using such an old version of ubuntu?
<chrisml> tgm4883 worked. so i need to figure out what is using saltstack?
<tgm4883> chrisml: well saltstack is automation software
<chrisml> tgm4883 just haven't learnt the differences on xenial yet
<tgm4883> but yea, something added it so you should figure out what. Can you do 'dpkg -l | grep salt'
<chrisml> tgm4883 "shared libraries that salt requires for all packages"
<tgm4883> what's the full line?
<chrisml> sorry
<chrisml> rc  salt-common                          2015.8.5+ds-1                                        all
<chrisml> plus the above
<tgm4883> ok, so it's not even installed anymore
<tgm4883> rc means "removed/configure". So it's configuration files are there but the package has been removed
<tgm4883> so I'd think that removing those will cause you no issues
<chrisml> awesome
<chrisml> tgm4883 i owe you a beer :P
<tgm4883> chrisml: I prefer root beer floats, but instead of that you can just pay it forward and help someone else in the future
<chrisml> haha, will do for sure
<nicomachus> Hi all. I've never been good with user permissions, and I want to avoid breaking things. Can someone walk me through giving the user 'mopidy' access to read ~/Music?
<Sleaker> nicomachus: well ~ is the users home directory.. so ~/Music would by default mean /home/mopidy/Music... but I have a feeling you mean your default login user and you want to give others access to that.
<Sleaker> if you don't care too much about everyone having read permissions on it you can chmod +r the directory. if you need write permissions, you can add the user to a specific group, and g+wr the group.
#ubuntu 2017-07-19
<Ineedhelppls> Does anyone know what is means when I get the error: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<nicomachus> Sleaker: yes, I meant my users. right now it shows drwxrwxrwx, is that full read/write for all users?
<Sleaker> nicomachus: yes
<Sleaker> but the files you're copying into that directory might not be getting those permissions
<Sleaker> best check the files.
<Sleaker> Ineedhelppls: what's your sources list?
<nicomachus> oh. That's going to be a lot. in a lot of subdirectories.
<Sleaker> nicomachus: are you actually haveing permission issues?
<Ineedhelppls> @Sleaker I've reset my sources list to the default settings, and still get the error
<Sleaker> Ineedhelppls: please pastie/pastebin etc it and link here.
<nicomachus> Sleaker: now that I look back at the error output, it seems to be a problem with reading .flac files and a few random extensions where it just has a warning that it's a text file.
<Ineedhelppls> Sleaker https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ6J9RyGnUR
<nicomachus> Sleaker: example: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25122109/
<Sleaker> nicomachus: maybe an issue with your program then?
<nicomachus> Sleaker: yea I'll have to look into how mopidy handles .flac files
<nicomachus> thanks anyway.
<Sleaker> Ineedhelppls: which one of those is giving an error?
<Ineedhelppls> Sleaker oddly enough it seems like all of them
<Ineedhelppls> That said, I have no issue accessing the base URLs via browser, I just can
<Ineedhelppls> 't find a release file
<Sleaker> Ineedhelppls: those all work for me just fine 1:1
<Ineedhelppls> Sleaker it might be worth mentioning that I also get connection errors when running apt update
<Ineedhelppls> Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.152 80], but when I ping the servers I get a response
<Sleaker> .149 is the archive.
<kotek> r there any hacking tools in ubuntu?
<Sleaker> atleast for me.
<sary> I'm sure you meatn cracking..
<kotek> no
<Ineedhelppls> I have it failing to get: 91.189.91.26, 91.189.88.162, and 91.189.88.152
<Sleaker> maybe you have bad dns?
<Ineedhelppls> I'm not sure why. I've tried changing the servers being requested using software-properties-gtk
<sary> then what hacking tools you refering to..
<Sleaker> or there is an issue right now with canonical server.
<Sleaker> Ineedhelppls: either way.. it works on this end.
<kotek> sary, eg can i check if computer is online?
<Ineedhelppls> I've tried accessing the updates on several different days now
<Sleaker> Ineedhelppls: seems likely that it's something with the system or your internet connection.
<Ineedhelppls> I did just move into a new apartment, and I might have changed DNS? That said, I shouldn't be able to access via ping if that is the case
<Ineedhelppls> I agree, but why would it work on ping and http request?
 * Sleaker shrugs
<sary> kotek: ping -W 1 $ip , but that's not hackin' :)
<Ineedhelppls> Sleaker well I appreciate the help!
<Sleaker> yah sorry :(
<Ineedhelppls> thanks for bein there for a guy
<Ineedhelppls> nah, I'm glad I got a second opinon
<Ineedhelppls> clearly somethin over here is real screwy
<Ineedhelppls> any idea what the best way is to try out different DNS servers? I'm using wicd-gtk, would that work?
<Ineedhelppls> I'm thinking of trying out google's DNS 8.8.8.8
<Sleaker> no clue.
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: what nameservers are currently set? your ISP's?
<Ineedhelppls> glitsj16 yup
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: try editing /etc/resolv.conf and set google's there instead
<Ineedhelppls> my resolv.conf says specifically not to edit by hand
<Ineedhelppls> that changes will be overwritten
<Ineedhelppls> not sure why...
<tgm4883> because it will be overwritten
<Ineedhelppls> -_-
<Ineedhelppls> by what?
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: for testing, you can set them up not to be overwritten if it works
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: by the thing that managers the resolv.conf file
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: also known as resolvconf
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: are you using NM?
<Ineedhelppls> ok, once I've edited the file how do I make the changes take effect?
<Ineedhelppls> I'm using wicd
<tgm4883> if you've edited the file, they are already in effect
<Ineedhelppls> oh, cool
<Ineedhelppls> I'll try now
<tgm4883> i'm surprised that wicd doesn't have a way to set DNS servers
<glitsj16> indeed
<Ineedhelppls> it does! but my changes don't seem to do anything....
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: well use the way wicd offers, have you tried that?
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: I just read more backlog, that doesnt' appear to be a DNS issue
<Ineedhelppls> I did try that
<Ineedhelppls> I set them to google's dns
<Ineedhelppls> I also just tried using the changes to resolv.conf
<Ineedhelppls> no difference in my apt update behaviour
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls. "Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.152 80], but when I ping the servers I get a response" isn't a DNS issue
<Ineedhelppls> any idea what's going on tgm4883?
<Ineedhelppls> that what I thought
<Ineedhelppls> I'm just desperate enough to give anything a try at this point
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: this is when you're running 'apt-get update' ?
<Ineedhelppls> I haven't been able to install stuff
<Ineedhelppls> yea
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: try a mirror
<Ineedhelppls> apt or apt-get
<Ineedhelppls> I've tried changing my mirror in software-properties-gtk
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: what country?
<Ineedhelppls> tried some in other countries even
<Ineedhelppls> I did US and UK
<glitsj16> according to the paste you showed that didn't work
<tgm4883> no, where are you?
<tgm4883> southern CA it seems
<Ineedhelppls> I'm in NY, actually
<tgm4883> ah yea you are
<Ineedhelppls> :)
<tgm4883> I just looked at the first couple octets  and made a bad guess
<Ineedhelppls> hey, that's a pretty cool skill
<tgm4883> ok, so in any case, you've tried us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Ineedhelppls> yessir
<Ineedhelppls> that was what I started with
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: not really. One of our datacenters has the same first few :)
<sary> try switching the server to mirror.es.its.nyu.edu/ Ineedhelppls
<Ineedhelppls> current DNS results:
<Ineedhelppls> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnW0nvNPOIB
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: can you browse to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: yes I can
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: interesting. Can you "wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release"
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: yup!
<Ineedhelppls> works fine
<Ineedhelppls> so strange, I just don't understand what's happening here...
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: another thing you can try is to move /var/lib/apt/list/* out of the way, the files in there should regenerate on 'sudo apt update'
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: ^ that's a good idea
<Ineedhelppls> because all of my apt update requests fail, the folder remains empty after I've moved the stuff
<glitsj16> better put them back in that case, very odd indeed
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: wait, every single one fails? Can you pastebin the full output of an 'sudo apt update'
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzoQz2AWMiV
<Ineedhelppls> maybe it's not every single one?
<Ineedhelppls> I've also tried performing my updates in the unsafe mode to no avail
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: are you behind a proxy?
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: not that I'm aware of...
<glitsj16> 'apt policy apt' shows expected package version, no PPA's in play etc?
<Ineedhelppls> @glitsj16: not sure what this means... https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE70EwAkVUV
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: it shows what apt knows in regards to available packages
<glitsj16> but i can't find 1.2.19 in the official repos
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: : i missed what ubuntu version you're on.. 17.04?
<Ineedhelppls> glitsj16: 16.04
<sary> you might need to see your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgm4883> 1.2.9 would be from -updates
<tgm4883> 1.2.19 would be from -updates
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: xenial has 1.2.20 currently, but if you couldn't update for a while that might not be the actual problem either
<sary> also , is IPv6 enabled , disable it and try to update again ..
<tgm4883> it's not ipv6
<nicomachus> Sleaker: if you're still around, it looks like there are some assorted files in the Music/ directory that are just -rwxr-----
<nicomachus> and those are the ones that mopidy can't read.
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Ineedhelppls :: " sysop@x1604:~$ apt policy apt >>  Installed: 1.2.20 : .
<tgm4883> well it shouldn't be anyway, considering apt isn't trying to connect on ipv6 and he's able to ping the ipv4
<Sleaker> nicomachus: chmod 777 them or chmod +r them your choice.
<nicomachus> can I not do the whole directory recursively?
<Sleaker> 'man chmod' if you need more info on that.
<Sleaker> you can
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: can you go to http://whatismyipaddress.com/proxy-check and see if it detects a proxy
 * tgm4883 is running out of ideas
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: no proxy detected
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: alright, had an idea. Booting up an old machine I had lying around, and I'm going to see if I can connect and run apt update over there
<glitsj16> or a 16.04 live cd/usb
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883 & glitsj16: for the first time, I've gained some insight into the problem!!!! It appears that I get the same errors in retreiving the release files from us.archive on this machine as well...
<Ineedhelppls> I suppose this points to a broader connectivity issue on my ISP
<glitsj16> looks like it yes
<glitsj16> nice find :)
<Ineedhelppls> but that still doesn't answer the question of why I was able to wget the file just fine??
<nicomachus> port blocking issue on the ISP's end?
<Ineedhelppls> It's on port 80...
<iopq> Ctrl + 5 doesn't work inside my game, I'm using Unity - how do I debug this issue? I really don't want to install LXDE or something just to test it...
<Ineedhelppls> a sample of my wget Release file:   https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnZpnpREDCz
<Ineedhelppls> looks as it should?
<Ineedhelppls> does apt have a different mechanism for fetching this file as compared to wget? My impression is that they should be exactly the same...
<Ineedhelppls> this issue is driving me crazy X_X
<glitsj16> looks quite regular, but i'm not exactly used to looking at these kind of files.. afaik apt uses connection methods filed in /usr/lib/apt/methods
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: could in theory be the ISP blocking it, but I'm doubtful
<Ineedhelppls> but then wget shouldn't work tgm4883?
<Ineedhelppls> I think
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: could be a layer 7 firewall
<Ineedhelppls> In software-properties-gtk it indicates I'm using http to fetch
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: but in the US, I'm doubtful that is what is happening
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: it's trivial to block apt yet allow http downloads
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: so does apt not use purely http?
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: it does, but inspecting the traffic you can tell what it is
<Ineedhelppls> hmm
<Ineedhelppls> I'd like to think big brother isn't watching that closely haha
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: I'd like to think so too
<tgm4883> but it makes me wonder if https://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/ would work for you
<Ineedhelppls> I also don't know why they'd block apt, it's quite innocuous
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: well it could be as simple as "allow http, block all"
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: hooooollllllyy shiiiiit
<Ineedhelppls> you are a god
<Ineedhelppls> it works!!!!
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: hmm, so me thinks something's inspecting your traffic
<Ineedhelppls> I cannot believe how I've spent trying to fix this problem... but you got it, https seems to have done the trick
<Ineedhelppls> *how long
<Ineedhelppls> does that mean they're watching my porn? :P
<glitsj16> first and foremost
<iopq> I only get a keyup event, not a keydown event when I hit Cltr+5, how do I fix it?
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: probably not. Could be traffic shaping, some sort of proxy/cacheing, something misconfigured
<iopq> my keyboard doesn't actually send Ctrl+5 wtf
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883 & glitsj16: thanks so much for your help, it is deeply appreciated. It's folk like y'all that make the ubuntu community amazing
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: that steam, and this insufferabally slow download ;)
<tgm4883> thank steam*
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: hahaha, what game? Thank you based steam
<iopq> is it possible to download new usb keyboard drivers
<tgm4883> dying light
<glitsj16> Ineedhelppls: kind words, and yet something in the back of my head seems to yell 'change ISP' :p
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: good stuff, well I hope you enjoy it :)
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: I will, in somewhere between 6 minutes and more than 1 year from now
<Ineedhelppls> glitsj16: I wish, I'm locked in by my ap
<Ineedhelppls> *apt
<rolandbeowulf> Recently, whenever i try to apt-get install something, the connection to au.archive.ubuntu.com stays at 0% for like 5 minutes before the install actually starts, anyone happen to know what might be the issue?
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: apartment? Do they provide the internet?
<glitsj16> what a strange situation.. is that legal?
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: yes indeed, and I'm paying so little in rent... I don't actually pay for my utilities
<Ineedhelppls> It's a bundle deal
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: I'd 99% guarentee that they are proxying that then
<Ineedhelppls> tgm4883: what makes you say that? If the proxy test came back negative
<sary> rolandbeowulf: run $ apt clean , $ apt check $ aptitude update
<glitsj16> rolandbeowulf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors has more info on mirror status, you might want to try a few others
<Ineedhelppls> well, now to install the 200+ updates I have backlogged...
<glitsj16> :) enjoy
<tgm4883> Ineedhelppls: because they would most likely be doing something to "protect" their network
<tgm4883> and because of the issues you've been dealing with
<arktvrvs> hi im trying to apt install clang:i386 but it tells me "depends on (x)...which will not be installed"  .. why will (x) not be installed? when i try to install (x) it tells me "depends on (other stuff)... that will not be installed"?
<sary> That ^ is wjy i prefer nix over apt..
<arktvrvs> nix? is that a program or code for "do it yourself, by hand" ?
<h00k> hi there
<arktvrvs> hi
<sary> Nix is a Purely Functional Package Manager.
<sary> you may want to consult man apt .. as to why!
<shiznix> Ubuntu just upgraded it's kernel to 4.10.0-28 but didn't install any of it's kernel modules :(
<shiznix> what's the accepted solution for when this happens?
<shiznix> kernel boots but no hardware works now as modules missing :(
<sary> shiznix: you need the linux-image-extra
<shiznix> have tried...# apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-image-4.10.0-28-generic linux-image-extra-4.10.0-28-generic
<shiznix> which re-installs it as it should
<sary> awaa
<shiznix> during the re-install it says "Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file"
<shiznix> but goes ahead with the install anyway
<sary> does the /lib/modules exist though ..
<shiznix> hmm...yes it does
<shiznix> maybe it will work now
<sary> shiznix: what does $ dkms status returns!
<glitsj16> arktvrvs: those kind of errors are frequently caused by PPA's or broken sources.list.. you can check with 'apt policy <package-name> to see what versions of clang are available/installed currently .. although i'm not sure if that command supports the multilib stuff
<shiznix> sary: Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<shiznix> File:  does not exist.
<shiznix> it's only half messed now
<shiznix> on a reboot many kernel modules are loaded now, but i need to manually modprobe the kernel's wifi driver
<shiznix> not sure yet what other kernel modules it's missed :(
<Bashing-om> shiznix: Begs the question, is dkms installed ? ' dpkg -l dkms ' .
<shiznix> it is, but will try re-installing dkms related packages
<sary> Perhaps you don't have any *-dkms package installed (and dkms does not
<sary> from kernel module source, usually a package called foo-dkms and installing to /usr/src/foo-VERSION . see ls /var/lib/dkms -R
<shiznix> sary: checking it...
<tsarompy> hai #ubuntu <3
<GreenDimond> So... I'm back.
<GreenDimond> And I have a new problem.
<GreenDimond> My computer has been freezing randomly.
<GreenDimond> Completely locks up, no keyboard input or mouse or anything
<GreenDimond> I have to force-shutdown
<GreenDimond> And it probably isn't performance related
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: What release and is a nvidia graphic's card a factor ?
<GreenDimond> because I can run Blender, YouTube, and another graphic-intense videogame without trouble, but it sometimes locks up randomly with only a few applications.
<GreenDimond> I have Xubuntu 16.04
<GreenDimond> And yes, I have an Nvidia graphics card, but no idea if that is whats causing it
<GreenDimond> This has been happening ever since I put this PC together
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: I too had the freezing in xubuntu 16.04 . Since installing the proprietary driver have had no further issues .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Proprietary driver for my graphics card?
<GreenDimond> Or for something else?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Affirmed . We spent 6 months looking for the cause of the freezes - nothing ever in the logs or any hints anwwhere of a failure . Just because I had nothing else to try installed the nvidia proprietary driver for my card . Solved !
<GreenDimond> :(
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om, remember a few months ago when I had trouble with my graphics card resolution?
<Bashing-om> gtt: I got real short attention span . So sorry .. out of my ram :)
<GreenDimond> I had switched from neuvavu to the Nvidia proprietary and the res got messed up, but then you helped me fix it. So it is using a proprietary driver already..
<GreenDimond> so obviously using the proprietary didnt fix the freeze problem :/
<tsarompy> has anyone tried artful yet?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Ouch ! .. Then all I can suggest is start reading the logs looking for errors . and in a new terminal on the most active window run ' tail -f /var/log/syslog ' see if ya can capture an event in real time . Maybe 'top' will give some hints ?
<GreenDimond> Alright
<GreenDimond> thanks anyway :)
<sary> what Bashing-om said , also #see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze GreenDimond
<GreenDimond> alrighty
<GreenDimond> ty
<sary> tsarompy: i've tried it.. not impressed! can't wait for 18.04 .
<shiznix> sary: excellent, thanks for your help :)
<tsarompy> why not impressed sary
<tsarompy> whats wrong with it
<shiznix> manually deleting everything in 'ls /var/lib/dkms -R' and re-installing the relevant packages that provided those files has dkms working again
<shiznix> this is the first time i've had a problem with Ubuntu's kernel installation
<shiznix> but it's also the first time i'd clicked 'OK' to install updates in the gui-fied 'Software Updater'
<shiznix> might just be some crazy coincidence but i won't risk doing that again
<[n0mad]> my gui updater never pops up since i installed 16.04 on 2 different systems
<Bashing-om> [n0mad]: inattended-upgrades in effect : /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades .
<Bashing-om> unattended*
<[n0mad]> that's present...a lot of // which i'm guessing is comments in the file
<[n0mad]> seems that some things aren't commented at the top
<[n0mad]> i'm really not too worried about it
<[n0mad]> i apt upgrade quite a bit
<Bashing-om> [n0mad]: Me too for hn\ands on . see also : /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades . Good docs about the unattended upgrade feature : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387 .
<BlitzerHound> So I know this channel says it's for official ubuntu releases, but is there a place I can go to ask about installing other types of linux? Or does anyone know anything about what's up with the "Furry Remixes"?
<[n0mad]> whoa...yeah...seems much easier to just manually update lol
<BlitzerHound> I'm mostly just curious about whether it's just like wallpapers and stuff or if it's actually a different OS
<[n0mad]> BlitzerHound: you could /msg alis list *searchterm* . i can't speak too much to furry remix but it appears it was discontinued some time ago
<BlitzerHound> Oh. So then it wouldn't be smart to switch to something discontinued right?
<[n0mad]> based on what i read it was just ubuntu with wallpapers/theming added
<rpifan> how do i enable hot corners in unity to show the desktop
<[n0mad]> i wouldn't want something discontinued. i'd want something that i know i'm getting security updates on and that has a user base for support
<sary> shiznix: np, you've fixed it :).. i've only point you to it.
<k-man> whats the keyboard shortcut to bring up the search from the desktop in ubunutu?
<oerheks> k-man, hold 'winkey' to see all shortcuts
<k-man> nothing happens. this is on a new dell laptop that cape pre-installed with ubuntu
<oerheks> it should work on the standard ubuntu+unity
<adityaduggal> hi can any one help me with a problem with bluetooth
<adityaduggal> I am unable to know if its a hardware problem or software problem
<Blue1> When I click on a link in thunderbird, firefox moves from one desktop to where thunderbird is.  How do I prevent this?
<Hoffman> My linux setup is booting from grub, directly and instantly to a black screen, no disk activity of booting... *UNLESS* I have the kernel args "quiet" AND "splash"
<Hoffman> adding those args causes the disk to get activity during the boot process, causes the boot to actually happen
<Hoffman> anyone ever hear of anything this wacky?
<rpifan> do you need to change it for any reason?
<Hoffman> I'd like to not have the splash screen, and instead watch the normal boot messages scroll by
<Hoffman> but I've no idea why *not* having "quiet" and "splash" would halt the boot process before said messages even occur
<akik> Hoffman: what's the last message you see?
<Hoffman> akik: there's literally none
<Hoffman> no text flashing across the screen, just straight from the grub menu to black
<rpifan> well you can check the systemd init to see what it says
<Hoffman> it never picks anything up, I guess the failure happens before that
<akik> Hoffman: try also setting GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Hoffman> wait, maybe Im looking at the wrong log
<Hoffman> how would I check systemd init
<Hoffman> oh, also I tried adding debug lines into the grub boot, the last line output is before initrd is loaded, then the screen clears
<Hoffman> thats when hdd activity stops
<rpifan>    i meant systemd boot
<rpifan> not init thats gone lol
<Hoffman> rpifan: how do I check that
<akik> Hoffman: also you could try to boot with adding "nomodeset" to the kernel options
<rpifan> take a look at journalctl
<m4dh4tt4> does anyone know if adaptec PCI-X raid is native? where can i check that, (16.04)
<Hoffman> akik: nomodeset does nothin' unless the other two options are set
<Hoffman> rpifan: for sure journalctl never picks anything up
<Hoffman> the boot halts before that
<Hoffman> brb gonna try that GRUB_TERMINAL=console arg
<m4dh4tt4> wondering what chances i have that i dont struggle with my 16tb raid
<javnut> I've got a bunch of folders, how do I find out the exact size in MiB so I can create a partition of that exact size?
<javnut> I tried du --block-size=MiB but it still says it's too small
<javnut> got it, size should be 1024KiB
<m4dh4tt4> ls -alh or du -h
<m4dh4tt4> df -h for partitions
<CyberTex> Ubuntu budgie applets have a .plugin file. Where can I find the documentation for what attributes one can set in that file? I'm trying to set the attribute Icon to a none defualt (symbolic) icon.
<CyberTex> Also is it easy to add a custom icon to the symbolic icons list ? ( In Raven)
<CyberTex> What I mean by a symbolic icon settings is something similar to this "Icon=view-grid-symbolic". I did "Icon=/absolute/path/myicon.png" and it didn't work (Duh!)
<lotuspsychje> CyberTex: if it can help, there's a small #ubuntu-budgie channel aswell
<CyberTex> lotuspsychje: Thank you. Why are the ubuntu budgie community are using gitter anyway....hippies. JK all <3 to the community.
<hal9k2> hi, can you tell me if there is a possibility to use local microphone while in rdesktop session? can find a proper command for it.
<lotuspsychje> !details | hal9k2 explain what you want to do exactly?
<ubottu> hal9k2 explain what you want to do exactly?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<fishcooker> how to disable apt job on 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ) ?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<fishcooker> yes i want to disable the /etc/cron.daily/apt only lotuspsychje
<CyberTex> Guys, I would like to report a WiFi bug affecting all Ubuntu 16+ users in our department. I'm not a network admistrator , just another developer. Can somebody walk me through reporting the bug in a meanginful way. The bug is prevent us from connnecting to the wifi network, I say it's a bug because only Ubuntu 16+ users are affected. MAC,Windows,iOS and Android users can connect. Notably older Ubuntu versions can connect ( Ubuntu 14 i
<lotuspsychje> CyberTex: you on latest 16.04.2?
<fishcooker> me too lotuspsychje
<CyberTex> lotuspsychje:  17.04
<CyberTex> I have another collegue using 16 and he's experincing the same issue
<fishcooker> which brand of wifi adapter of laptop or PC, CyberTex
<Ben64> CyberTex: need details about the issue
<lotuspsychje> CyberTex: we need more details to get that solved
<CyberTex> Sure Shoot me the commands and I'll excute them and post all the info you need
<lotuspsychje> CyberTex: sudo lshw -C network would be a good start
<CyberTex> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25123881/
<vompatti> hi, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and I have dns problems. Does ubuntu cache any dns queries?
<vompatti> with `nmcli dev show` I can see that the (only) dns server in use is my router (which I control) but nslookup for app.tempo.io gives me different results than the router it self gives when running nslookup through it's admin UI (ubuntu is the one giving the wrong results)
<iopq> when I use this website: http://unixpapa.com/js/testkey.html and I press Ctrl+5 I don't have a key down event when I hit 5
<iopq> it also doesn't work in Starcraft
<cathode> hi
<cathode> having a issue here with the iscsi target on ubuntu server 17.04.... i had a ZFS zvol when i was running freebsd before, and the zvol was exported with freebsd's built-in iscsi target. now that the ZFS pool is imported onto my ubuntu box, and i try and use the iscsi target to export the same zvol, on the initiator side it shows up at twice the size and corrupted
<cathode> it's a 1TB zvol, on the initiator it shows up as exactly 2TB
<cathode> and the filesystem that was on it (NTFS) is unreadable
<lotuspsychje> cathode: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might be more use for you
<lotuspsychje> cathode: also for ubuntu server its recommended to choose LTS if its production
<cathode> it's a home lab, i'm not concerned
<cathode> i came here cause i assumed at midnight there might not be much activity in #ubuntu-server
<cathode> anyway i guess what i'm trying to figure out is why is a block device getting exported differently between two different target daemons?
<fishcooker> CyberTex: is your network manager problem solved... which desktop manager do you use ?
<Disgeae> Is there any decent way to install zsh 5.3 on Ubuntu 14.04 or is that impossible?
<CyberTex> fishcooker:  No, It's Ben64  like that for the last three months :( . (Missing with ya Ben64 )
<CyberTex> I have talked about it here a lot. This time I'm trying not to induce any conlusion. Leaving it to the peeps right here
<CyberTex> fishcooker: I'm not trying to solve it this time. If I could report it, that would be great.
<fishcooker> noted CyberTex
<DanteEdward> Question
<DanteEdward> If I can't configure per-screensaver options from within the Cinnamon scrensaver prompt
<DanteEdward> Then is there a way that I can configure the settings from outside the prompt?
<DanteEdward> i.e.: editing a text file of some description
<CyberTex> fishcooker:  I did a lot a research about it. I have a conclusion but I could be wrong. Again , won't share it to keep this investigation goin in its path. If they came to the same conclusion we could get the attention of Jeremy Bicha or some other big dude in community
<CyberTex> fishcooker:  I already tried reporting it to our network department. Their incompetent team told they'll contact "CISCO" bout it. Been a while , no reply. Figures , Windows addicts don't care about Ubuntu. Their head stopped responding to my emails ( 4th email , I hate nagging).
<oerheks> DanteEdward, sounds like your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1557469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557469 in Linux Mint "xscreensaver settings -> cinnamon screensaver -> useless" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> i find no config file for cinnamon
<Trioxin> need help: http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/17/0719/h_1500451753_4430714_a363030b95.png
<ayrus> Hi, where is my root volume is mounted? https://pastebin.com/Kw27gpbG lsblk is howing xvda1 is on root and df -h says xvdh1. how that work?
<ayrus> lsblk is *showing*
<m4dh4tt4>  probably -> /
<m4dh4tt4> lol
<Trioxin> i try to boot and this is what I get. I copied the root partition contents off, formatted it with f2fs, then copied it back. i changed ext4 to f2fs in fstab
<Trioxin> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/17/0719/h_1500451753_4430714_a363030b95.png
<ayrus> m4dh4tt4: :/
<blackflow> Guys, question. In 16.10 I could create a wifi hotspot using network manager just fine. Same hardware, one Ubuntu release later, I no longer can. I create the hotspot and..... nothing. Doesn't do anything. And nothing in the logs.
<m4dh4tt4> blackflow permissions maybe?
<CyberTex> fishcooker: I have a meeting right now. Will disconnect (No wifi). Maybe I can resume with y'all later.
<blackflow> m4dh4tt4: no, and sorry about nothing in the logs. journald is idiotic. you have to be explicit about -p err. dnsmasq was missing so I installed it but now it complains about failure to create sockets, address already in use
<blackflow> but the subnet is something dnsmasq creates, so I have no clue what now
<m4dh4tt4> does your hotspot show up (can it be seen by client)? if so can it connect?
<m4dh4tt4> you might just be having a dns issue
<m4dh4tt4> if client connects, try a ping 8.8.8.8 and a nslookup google.com
<vlt> ayrus: Can you show the output of blkid and df -h?
<ktechmidas> anyone know where I can get the ubuntu drivers for the Dell XPS 13 9360?
<ktechmidas> we have one with Windows 10 preinstalled... they provide a developer edition version, but they won't give us it
<ktechmidas> installing vanilla ubuntu... the backlight controls or FN keys don't work :(
<ayrus> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25124273/ I have to increase the root volume size. I don't know which disk should I increase. got confused. xdfh1 is 40 GB xvda1 is also 40GB, but if xvda1 is the root then xvda is 80Gb,and xvda is having no other partition. so in this case i can resize the xvda1 to 80 gb
<ayrus> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25124292/ is having output of mount and cat /etc/fstab as well, fstab is not having entry of mount point.
<Esti_Qatzi> hi
<Esti_Qatzi> i'm creating a custom iso starting from the official iso
<Esti_Qatzi> i ran apt update && upgrade while chrooting
<Esti_Qatzi> but the new iso doesn't boot
<Esti_Qatzi> initramfs tells me that there aren't squashfs bootable
<Esti_Qatzi> "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<vlt> ayrus: Your /etc/fstab specifies the LABEL "cloudimg-rootfs". This is used by more than one available file systems.
<vlt> ayrus: I have no idea whether df or mount is right.
<vlt> ayrus: I'd propably just try to find out which device is actually read from when dd'ing a large file to /dev/null :-D
<ayrus> vlt: thanks for the suggestion for adding a large file
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ayrus> vlt: found xvdfh is mounted as root.
<cleeter> Could somebody answer a question for me?  Which package should I use for php stuff?  There is php-common and php7.0-common.  Why are there two, and which one is the proper one to use?
<cleeter> Anyone there who could answer why there are two packages with similar names?
<cleeter> There is, for example, a package in Ubuntu called php-common and another called php7.0-common.  Why are there two, and which one is the proper one to use?
<pax_rhos> hello, advise me some program that can record some area on the screen and save it as a thin gif or at least as a thin video?
<pax_rhos> I used snagit on windows, but I'm not on windows anymoar
<m4dh4tt4> vokoscreen will do it, can do area/window/full monitor, can also tweak quality to get desired video size as well as record audio and even webcam
<cleeter> Nobody has a good answer for why a there are two packages in Ubuntu: one called php-common and another called php7.0-common.  Which one is the proper one to use?
<EriC^^> !info php-common
<EriC^^> cleeter: which ubuntu version?
<ubottu> php-common (source: php-defaults (49)): Common files for PHP packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:49 (zesty), package size 11 kB, installed size 70 kB
<cleeter> Ubuntu 16.04
<cleeter> !info php-common
<ubottu> php-common (source: php-defaults (49)): Common files for PHP packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:49 (zesty), package size 11 kB, installed size 70 kB
<cleeter> It's not just php-common, I'm trying to figure out the whole rationale and structure for all these php packages
<cleeter> Another example: php7.0-mysql vs. php-mysql
<cleeter> Why are there two different packages, and which one should I use?  Again, Ubuntu LTS 16.04
<nacc> cleeter: use the non versioned
<nacc> cleeter: they will always depend on the correct underlying version
<oerheks> php-mysql - This package is a dependency package, which depends on Debian's default
<oerheks> PHP version (currently 7.0).
<nacc> cleeter: only install a versioned dep if you need a version (and note that 7.0 is no longer availble, e.g., in 17.10+ (and hopefully, 7.1 will be replaced by 7.2 in 18.04)
<nacc> cleeter: well, versioned dep is the wrong term, sorry -- versioned package name
<nacc> cleeter: but as oerheks said, a trivial `apt show` would tell you what you need to know
<cleeter> dependency package...
<cleeter> is that the same thing as meta package?  Is there a page that explains these terms?
<bazhang> !metapackage | cleeter
<ubottu> cleeter: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<bazhang> like ubuntu-desktop cleeter , it drags in all the ubuntu desktop packages
<cleeter> is a meta package and a dependency package the same thing?
<nacc> cleeter: no
<nacc> cleeter: well, not generally
<nacc> cleeter: i don't know why that terminology is used in this case
<nacc> cleeter: i think it's meant to reflect that it will always "depend" on the right versioned package
<nacc> cleeter: wherease a metapackage is a package that has no content and depend on other packages so they all get installed
<cleeter> OK next question then
<cleeter> Is it a problem if I have both the php7.0- versions of packages and the php- versions installed at the same time?
<oerheks> the php7.0-common is the dependenciepackage, the php7.0 the metapackage, afaik
<nacc> cleeter: well, the php- versions install the php7.0-version
<nacc> cleeter: but you generally don't want to manually install the php7.0- version, as then when you eventually upgrade, they will stay installed even though they are no longer used
<cleeter> oerheks: I don't think that's right.
<cleeter> nacc: Ok, that makes sense
<cleeter> nacc: can I find out which were manually installed ?
<nacc> cleeter: i think apt-mark can you show you, but i'm not 100%
<cleeter> nacc: I think you're right. I just did apt-mark showmanual
<nacc> cleeter: cool
<oerheks> i use synaptic, pretty good detailed softwarecenter with descriptions
<oerheks> but cli is master :-D
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria ; )
<ioria> lotuspsychje, lotussssssssssss
<e14> anyone gotten trackpad gestures to work successfully on ubuntu?
<doublel93> Hello, I think that when modifying groups of my user I lost the sudoers privilege, I have no idea on how to get it back, what can I do ?  "is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<doublel93> Also trying to set a root password, but without the user beeing able to sudo, I can't do any command
<scottjl> doublel93: log out and back in and see if you can sudo again
<S1GM4> If you still can't fix, give me IP of your box and I'll hax0r it and set up a new super user for you with my 1337 sk111z
<S1GM4> ...
 * S1GM4 wishes ;_;
<doublel93> scottjl: didn't work , the commands I remember I gave where: ["useradd -G docker myuser", "newgrp docker"] or similiar
<cleeter> doublel93: try https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password or https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-reset-lost-root-password-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-linux
<doublel93> cleeter: so I should do this for the root account ? I remember the password of the user account
<scottjl> doublel93: yeah. the -G screwed you. pulled you out of wheel group.
<scottjl> doublel93: you'll have to reboot in single user mode and manually re-add yourself to group "sudo"
<doublel93> scottjl: what would be the command that I should issue in the root shell to get back on the group ?
<scottjl> doublel93: vigr   then add your user id to the end of the line "sudo"
<scottjl> or "vi /etc/group"
<scottjl> or nano if you prefer nano
<doublel93> ok thank you
<Ntemis> hello
<EriC^^> doublel93: usermod -aG sudo <your user>
<S1GM4> what ever happen to pico
<scottjl> EriC^^: he doesn't have sudo access, so he can't usermod
<EriC^^> scottjl: from single user mode
<scottjl> EriC^^: oh i guess he could do that from root login. i'm too old school. i just vi the files
<Ntemis> i have a headache-abled flickering issue in my terminal and while compiling is a pita
<Ntemis> and way to fix this?
<S1GM4> warrrgarble, I have a machine that has about half a dozen domains pointed at the IP it is on. Changing from around 100mbps or so to 500mbps but had to change providers
<scottjl> Ntemis: close your eyes? look away from screen? watch pr0n?
<S1GM4> Please pray for me and my family in this time of need. :(
<Ntemis> scottjl: turn off your pc
<S1GM4> Ntemis: Heroin would be easier to quit.
<Ntemis> lol
<Ntemis> i found a solution close to scottjl. i wont be using terminal
<doublel93> thanks to that link, I managed to get root access in recovery mode and myself back to the group, now it works, Thanks a lot!
<scottjl> doublel93: the group file is simply a text file you can edit, might be safer than usermod :-)
<doublel93> I agree with you after this experience :p
<scottjl> same thing for passwd.
<Southern_Gentlem> scottjl, hopefully your password is encrypted
<scottjl> Southern_Gentlem: my password isn't in the passwd file, it's in shadow.
<EriC^^> there's vigr and vipw
<Southern_Gentlem> exactly so it will not be in plain text so editing the shadow file will break more than fixing
<scottjl> Southern_Gentlem: i don't recall telling anyone to edit /etc/shadow directly.
<scottjl> i said /etc/group and /etc/passwd.
<EriC^^> doublel93: scottjl if you ever need to manually edit those files you can use vigr and vipw , it does syntax checking before saving so you dont get locked out
<scottjl> EriC^^: i've been editing passwd files for over 30 years. i don't really need the checking. :-)
<EriC^^> ok :D your pc your call
<scottjl> i actually manage my users through puppet anyway. at least at work.
<TsakNorris> Hello
<TsakNorris> I have 16.04 LTS Ubuntu and im wondering how i can speed up the mouse pointer while using KEYPAD. There isn't any adjustment bars anymore.
<Disgeae> Hmm.. I got an audio specific question, but I don't really know where to ask elsewise. I wanna buy a Schiit Stack (Modi / Magni) but I'm unsure about the Linux (Ubuntu) support
<Disgeae> I asked their techs already but get this answer: 'As far as I know ubuntu handles USB Audio Class 2, I'm afraid I don't have any first hand experience with it though.'
<Disgeae> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
<Disgeae> It's about this product, anyone has any experience with it?
<TsakNorris> Dang! I should use screen :D I come later again to ask.
<Pici> Disgeae: perhaps #ubuntustudio
<Disgeae> Is that about audiostuff?
<Pici> Disgeae: yep
<Disgeae> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Disgeae:  any idea which audio chjip it uses ?
<solata10> hello
<solata10> is there a way to set mic boost to really high value ? (in sound control ui i can set it above 100% ... but its maybe 150% ... and i need more like 400%)
<BluesKaj> solata10:  sounds like the mic needs a preamp
<solata10> there is nothing like software preamp for alsa or sth?
<Disgeae> BluesKaj: I'm not sure, I think they're using something of their own tbh, else I knew the answer as well if it works or not
<solata10> as i can get nice recording if i amplify with audacity ...
<solata10> just looking for something that would do that on-the-fly
<BluesKaj> Disgeae:  I'm sure the techs would know, if it's simalar to my m-audio Delta 192 the most high end cards use the same chips and circuitry
<BluesKaj> the=then
<Disgeae> BluesKaj: I asked, thanks.
<BluesKaj> a lot of them use the VIA ice-1712 or 1724 drivers, Disgeae
<eising> hey, is there any way to track a source package that existed as one package in ubuntu 14.04, but has been split up later? It was called "mesa" in 14.04, but I can't figure out what the equivalent package is in 17.04
<BluesKaj> eising:  it's still mesa afaik
<eising> ok
<BluesKaj> eising:  check your package manager as a reference
<eising> yeah, I found out that I didn't have all deb-src entries uncommented
<eising> thanks for the help :)
<solata10> is ubuntu 16.04 using alsa at all ? its installed, but there is no /etc/asound.conf ?
<Disgeae> BluesKaj: Do you have any experiene with the CA0132 by any chance? Using that device now but it seems a hell with ubuntu right now.
<Disgeae> I got it to work twice for a few minutes in month now, cba with it anymore.
<BluesKaj> solata10:  asound is no longer used, but alsa is still around
<solata10> BluesKaj, location of config file changed ? or ? how can i configure alsa ?
<BluesKaj> solata10:  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<solata10> thanks
<BluesKaj> Disgeae:  no experience with the CA0132, but I'm looking
<BluesKaj> Disgeae:  check the first post here, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147443
<oerheks> with kernel 4.8 it should work https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=220852
<Disgeae> Seen that and tried all of them BluesKaj
<Disgeae> I'll check kernel when home.
<Disgeae> 'but now it is "ca0132 DSP downloaded and running"' I get this message as well, it's just not working
<maze88> hello world
<maze88> am i in the right place for troubleshooting?
<scottjl> depends on your issue. let us hear it
<oerheks> maze88, ask, wait and see
<BluesKaj> Disgeae:  check alsamixer in the console, make sure automute is disabled and unmute with M any needed ctls, make sure 00 instead ofMM
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<maze88> my [ubuntu ] laptop fell on my cat, and now it's stuck on top of the refridgerator.... please help.
<scottjl> i can fix that easy, /ignore maze88
<Disgeae> BluesKaj: checked that all, did pretty much all possible things, things from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1166529 etc.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1166529 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Creative Recon3d & Sound Blaster Z (CA0132), No Sound At All; Broken Beyond All Repair" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oerheks> turn off the cat, open fridge
<maze88> also; i have issues with lock-ups when changing users on my asus laptop that has integrated and dedicated graphics on it (i am suspicious this has something indirect to do with the issue).
<maze88> lol@scott (:
<jmg8766> does anyone have any clue why the python in bluez-test-audio is failing? it is a permission issue with dbus libraries? http://lpaste.net/357035
<pravin> Hello, I have a network printer canon iR3230 connected to my home network which works fine when I try to print over Ethernet cable but doesn't even responds over wifi
<pravin> while it is connected to the same network via wifi router
<pravin> Hello, I have a network printer canon iR3230 connected to my home network which works fine when I try to print over Ethernet cable but doesn't even responds over wifi while it is connected to the same network.
<rory> sudo xargs, or xargs sudo?
<BluesKaj> Disgeae:  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, then reboot , if the driver loads there's no ouput
<BluesKaj> itr's an old bug that keeps recurring, not always , but often enough to be frustarting
<Disgeae> I'll try when home but I don't think that's gonna be a solution actually
<BluesKaj> Disgeae:  I had to run it yesterday aamof...I know it;s seems like a simple fix, but one can never tell when the module unloads
<ermac0> anyone remember that website(i know real helpful) that allowed you to have a free ubuntu console, came with development tools for your website and allowed you too edit your JS, xhtml files as needed in visudo. I forgot the name of that thing. The console would load up an ubuntu session in the website it self.
<ermac0> guess i'll continue searching the interwebs
<Disgeae> I tried that in my local.rc file and such but that didn't work, I could try the manual fix yeah BluesKaj, worth the shot.
<scottjl> sure sounds like a lot to give away for free.
<BluesKaj> Disgeae: it won't hurt anything :-)
<oerheks> enough free online shells, never heard ubuntu is one of them
<leftyfb> ermac0: shellinabox
<leftyfb> oerheks: it's an application that runs a term in a web browser
<scottjl> looks like it hasn't been updated in 5 years. ouch.
<TzmFen> Hello.. i need some help on filesystem repair on ubuntu 16.04 lts
<scottjl> e2fsck /dev/XXXX -y
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<TzmFen> got told by my server provider that the filesystem is corrupted
<dorkmafia> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a HP Z820
<dorkmafia> in my bios setting: should I put the video options rom in efi mode
<rory> dorkmafia: that sounds like an odd option, are you sure "efi" is for that "video options rom"?
<rory> dorkmafia: what other options apart from efi are there?
<rory> dorkmafia: OK I think I understand. You should use efi.
<rory> dorkmafia: Unless it was set to "legacy" before, and you are dual booting with a Windows that was installed in "legacy" mode
<maze88> dorkmafi: if you are installing from a USB bootable drive, the BIOS doesn't always recognise it. in that kind of case you should switch to UEFI (i might have completly derailed your question, feel free to disgard if irrelevant).
<rory> IMO whatever it was on before, leave it on that
<dorkmafia> rory I want to wipe and install only unbuntu
<rory> then it doesn't matter.
<dorkmafia> rory: when I set video options rom to efi mode the cpu gets mad and beeps at me
<dorkmafia> and I have to reset the bios to get things booting again
<rory> well I guess you answered your own question then :)
<rory> try the other option
<rory> neither of them will blow up your PC
<dorkmafia> but when I try installing ubuntu the cpu just restarts
<dorkmafia> after I select Install ubuntu
<dorkmafia> I select "Install Ubuntu"
<rory> that *could* just be bad installation media. Try "check installation media for defects" option
<dorkmafia> i did
<dorkmafia> i even tried installing from a cd
<dorkmafia> cd => dvd
<rory> OK so let me understand. You have 2 options. "efi" and "legacy". When selecting "efi" you are unable to do ANYTHING on your computer. When you select "legacy" you are able to reach the boot menu, but after selecting "install ubuntu" the PC restarts.
<dorkmafia> so i'm in grub and I select "Install Ubuntu" the screen goes black it tries to switch to the install menu then restarts
<rory> Is that right?
<dorkmafia> correct
<dorkmafia> I'm using similar options to this: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/314799-guide-z820-el-capitan-the-great-guide-sucess/
<rory> if you change to efi and reboot, are you able to enter the BIOS menu?
<dorkmafia> rory no I have to flash the bios
<dorkmafia> My bios settings are the same as the link I pasted except for the video optioms rom
<rory> I think if one of them is set to EFI, they all should be. And if one is set to legacy, they all should be
<dorkmafia> k
<dorkmafia> i can try all legacy
<dorkmafia> i think I have before but it's been awhile
<Hanumaan> had some problem and had reinstall operating system but the data folder of the postgresql 9.5 is intact now after fresh installation(ubuntu 16.04) how to reconnect to the data? I changed the path in postgresql.conf but pg_lsclusters still shows it is down after restarting the psql
<BluesKaj> dorkmafia:  you don't have a bios, it's been rteplaced by UEFI
<dorkmafia> ok
<BluesKaj> no bios pcs have been sold since 2010
<BluesKaj> do you still have windows on it ?
<dorkmafia> rory same results
<dorkmafia> i'm using a usb key to install
<dorkmafia> I forgot what's on my ssd
<dorkmafia> I just want to wipe the hard drive and install ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dorkmafia> I set everything to legacy and the computer still just restarts
<dorkmafia> after I select Install Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dorkmafia:  you could wipe the drive and use a dos partition table instead of gpt and you won't have to deal with uefi , just choose the legacy mode, rather drastic, but it works
<dorkmafia> I see this screen: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<dorkmafia> even when I set everything to legacy
<BluesKaj> i couldn't make out what was on that screen
<dorkmafia> on the link you sent me with the !uefi
<dorkmafia> it says that if you see the black screen with the install ubuntu option
<dorkmafia> "If the BIOS is set up to boot the CD in UEFI mode, then you will see the screen below:"
<konrados> Hello. When I use the 'gnome-disk-utility' as suggested here - https://askubuntu.com/a/59077/623186 it tells me 'disk ok, 42 bad sectors'. This is about by sda dra drive. Then when I do smartctl --all /dev/sda I get this: https://fkcd.ca/URL - I can't see information about 'bad sectors' but I can see "Error xyz occurred at disk power-on lifetime" multiple times. Tried to google it, but can't find information what it *means* (only a suggestion
<konrados> like "You need to look at a 'smartctl -a /dev/hdb |grep -i power_on' to get the current age of the disk" but no explanation what is this error or if I should be worried).
<konrados> Is there something more I should do? Except for making backups everyday :)?
<BluesKaj> dorkmafia:  in bios/uefi make sure you use legacy support in the boot mode, boot priority is legacy first, and usb boot is enabled.If you have bios backflash inconfiguration, enable that too.
<scottjl> konrados: have smartctl run a test on the drive.
<dorkmafia> ok let me check
<scottjl> konrados: i'd recommend a long test. but it can take hours (depending on size of drive)
<BluesKaj> dorkmafia: coorection:  in bios/uefi make sure you use legacy support in the boot mode, boot priority, legacy first, and usb boot is enabled. If you have bios backflash in configuration, enable that too.
<dorkmafia> ok i disabled uefi boot lets see
<dorkmafia> i'm not sure what bios backflash is
<dorkmafia> ok I saw this screen
<dorkmafia> the non uefi one
<dorkmafia> so that worked
<dorkmafia> but then the computer just restrated again
<BluesKaj> dorkmafia:  you probly don't have it..depnds on the brand of pc/laptop
<dorkmafia> hp z820
<konrados> scottjl, so that would be #smartctl -t long /dev/sda in my case, right?
<scottjl> konrados: that sounds about right
<konrados> scottjl, - thank you!
<scottjl> let it run a little bit. then you can check it with "smartctl -c /dev/sda" in a little while and it will tell you an estimate on how long to complete.
<konrados> scottjl, you mean in another terminal window, right? Because I will not gain control in the first one when I'll start the test...?
<scottjl> konrados: you will get control back. it should run the test in the background
<konrados> scottjl, ok, got it, thanks!
<scottjl> konrados: read over this https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl (or google, there are lots of tutorials out there)
<ktechmidas> whoevers drinking, have one for me
<konrados> scottjl, thanks as always:)
<scottjl> konrados: you're welcome. good luck. bad sectors on a drive are pretty normal. it's when you get too many you should think about replacing the drive.
<konrados> scottjl, you sure? Because when I'm googling 'disk ok, bad sectors' I see answers like this: https://askubuntu.com/a/550448/623186 - "With bad sectors, you should always immediately backup all important information and get a new hard drive. You can theoretically mark these sectors as "bad"... " - so, should I be worried or not?:)
<abbottdx> what's the difference between gdb-arm-linux-gnueabi and gdb-arm-none-eabi?
<scottjl> konrados: pretty much all drives have some bad sectors on them. but usually in the single digits to very very few. it's when you start getting many that you have to worry.
<abbottdx> tryint to use gdb on an x86_64 machine to debug an arm program running on an arm machine
<scottjl> konrados: drives will re-map bad sectors to spares automatically. but when they run out of spares you have issues
<blackflow> konrados: experience shows that once they start cropping up, it's only gonna get worse soon, so yeah, back up often and consider replacing asap
<konrados> scottjl, blackflow hmm thanks!
<Cobrax> hi
<Cobrax> i like ubuntu but i am having issues
<Cobrax> with my USB headphone
<Cobrax> i have speakers which are on an analog jack
<Cobrax> but my headphones are USB
<Cobrax> speakers work great
<Cobrax> headphones however, do not
<Cobrax> they require pulseaudio equalizer just to make it bearable
<rory> Cobrax: what's the issue?
<rory> Cobrax: IMO the program "pavucontrol" is better than the built in sound manager - if it sounds awful maybe the volume is turned up HIGHER than 100% somewhere and it's clippping
<Cobrax> rory its more about thw quality
<Cobrax> its very muffled
<Cobrax> im using roccat kave xtd 5.1 digital
<benedikt> Hi, im experincing complete system freezes on a fully up-to-date 17.04 install on a recent Lenovo ThinkPad. Nothing of interest gegts written to the logs, mouse doesn't work, and magic SysRq keys don't work either
<benedikt> Similar to this bug report, but on different hardware https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1684010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1684010 in linux (Ubuntu) "17.04, i915 freeze on VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller" [Medium,Confirmed]
<benedikt> I have reinstalled ubuntu and run memcheck for a couple of hours without error
<rory> Cobrax: maybe the USB headphones are being detected as a telephone device instead of HD
<rory> Cobrax: pavucontrol will show this
<benedikt> I find it odd that I don't find a lot on google since I am hardly the only person using Ubuntu 17.04 on a ThinkPad 450s :)
<makekarm_> Guys, any tool that can help me to postmortem cpu and memory utilisation on ubuntu ?
<tgm4883> benedikt: I'm using 17.04 on a 450s
<benedikt> tgm4883: and im guessing you have no system freezes?
<tgm4883> benedikt: I would normally say no, but yesterday I had one
<benedikt> tgm4883: do you have these kernel modules installed? http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<tgm4883> thought it was a fluke, but I had another one this morning
<tgm4883> looking
<benedikt> Does it lock up completely, mouse stuck and doesnt accept any kind of input?
<tgm4883> benedikt: yep, I had to REISUB it
<oerheks> makekarm_, ??? postmortem cpu and memory utilisation = dead cpu and memory?
<tgm4883> benedikt: I don't see what kernel modules I'm looking for on here
<tgm4883> benedikt: I do not have the ones listed here http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-faq.html#kernmod
<benedikt> tgm4883: doesn't respond to REISUB for me. And since SysRq is Fn+S on the thinkpad keyboard, it's also a little harder
<tgm4883> benedikt: FWIW, I didn't have this issue on 16.04 either
<benedikt> Same, started when i upgraded to 17.05
<benedikt> 17.04*
<benedikt> Caught this in syslog after a freeze: http://imgur.com/Tvi0H5u
<tgm4883> benedikt: ctrl+alt+prtscrn +REISUB doesn't work for you?
<benedikt> I thought it was Fn+S for SysRq, I'll try Ctrl+Alt+PrtSc next time
<tgm4883> benedikt: I don't think I needed fn, but I know it's definitely prtsc on mine
<makekarm_> oerheks, I have a mongo instance running, I'm sure it's consuming all memory and cpu. But I'm looking for a tool that can tell me what operation is killing it!
<maze88> magic sysreq key combo:   ALT + SYSREQ + R/E/I/S/U/B
<maze88> i, unfortunately, use it too often.
<tgm4883> benedikt: that log doesn't look like mine I don't believe. Let me look at the one from this morning
<maze88> (note SYSREQ might be activated using an Fn+ button if you are on a laptop)
<benedikt> tgm4883 maze88: Looks like I had the wrong key combo to make up SysRq, I'll try this one next time and hopefully it will flush out the syslog to disk and have somethng useful
<oerheks> makekarm_, top, or better install htop can show the use, maybe du can tell you run out of inodes
<benedikt> https://support.lenovo.com/de/en/solutions/ht074004 this page sys it is Fn+S
<benedikt> might be a bit hard to hit SysRq+S then :/
<makekarm_> oerheks, Thank you. but I'm looking for a tool which would give me a historical view...probably I should do something like sensu + grafana
<benedikt> tgm4883: find anything in your syslog?
<tgm4883> benedikt: nothing exciting I don't think. The problem is that it was froze when I work up this morning, so I don't know the exact time it froze. There's a bunch of stuff in here that looks irrelevant
<benedikt> for me, it stops writing to syslog when it freezes, but I haven't been able to trigger the magic sysrq so far to REISUB, maybe ill be more successful next time with Alt+Ctrl+PrnSc
<benedikt> tgm4883: were you on battery or AC when it happened ?
<tgm4883> AC both times
<tgm4883> wow, litterally 10's of thousands of log entries for systemd-resolved for "switching to fallback DNS server"
<tgm4883> benedikt: there is a kernel trace from 5:50PM last night
<pizzaBurger> Hello! Software updater gives me "Not enough free disk space": http://paste.ubuntu.com/25126544/. I know I have 170+ gb free space, how shoul I fix this problem? Running xubuntu 17.04. Thanks!
<tgm4883> pizzaBurger: you need to remove old, unused kernels it seems
<tgm4883> pizzaBurger: by using apt-get
<tgm4883> pizzaBurger: what's the output of 'df -h' and the output of 'uname -a'
<Sleaker> tgm4883: this is on your boot partition, your boot partition was probably too small.
<pizzaBurger> tgm4883: I tried 'sudo apt-get clean', nothing happened. The outputs are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25126578/.
<tgm4883> Sleaker: you mean pizzaBurger
<tgm4883> pizzaBurger: what about the output of 'dpkg -l | grep linux'
<Sleaker> oh yah.
<Sleaker> haha
<Sleaker> pizzaBurger: apt-get clean only cleans temporary package downloads.
<Sleaker> ie: the apt cache
<Sleaker> apt-get autoremove will remove old kernels.
<Sleaker> or usually will, depending on how they were installed.
<tgm4883> Sleaker: oh nice, I didn't know it did that. So yea, pizzaBurger you need to run 'apt-get autoremove'
<pizzaBurger> tgm4883: 'grep linux' is talking some time. 'dpkg -l' output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25126603/. Terminal doesn't scroll all the way up so I guess I can't copy the whole output
<tgm4883> pizzaBurger: that's ok. you can stop that process. The 'apt-get autoremove' one should be all you need
<nicomachus> can I see any info about my mobo chipset from lshw? I see CPU and that shows the socket..
<nicomachus> oh nvm
<pizzaBurger> tgm4883: nice, clearing 1,5gb of data. so this command removees old, unused packages?
<tgm4883> pizzaBurger: it removes packages that are no longer needed (eg. they were installed by another package that is now removed, old kernels)
<pizzaBurger> I see Sleaker mentioned that it cleans temporary package downloads
<tgm4883> the other command you ran did the temp package download cleaning
<pizzaBurger> so should I be running 'apt-get autoremove' regulary?
<tgm4883> You could, it wouldn't hurt anything
<Sleaker> autoremove attempts to remove packages that apt thinks are no longer needed because you've manually uninstalled a package or updated a package and it left old dependencies on the system
<Sleaker> it could *potentially* remove something you actually wanted.
<Sleaker> so it's always a good idea to dobule-check what is getting removed.
<tgm4883> That's true
<pizzaBurger> tgm4883, Sleaker: awesome, everything seems to be working now. Thanks a ton!
<designbybeck> I've removed my known_hosts file and I still get connection refused when trying to ssh to a remote ip on Ubuntu 16.04 ... Any suggestions?
<Char|ie> whats in /etc/hosts ?
<SwedeMike> designbybeck: known_hosts are not used until a connection has actually been established, so those two are not related.
<designbybeck> Char|ie, this was a new 16.04 server install
<designbybeck> I'm just spinning up test servers to play with
<designbybeck> I was able to get into one, then spun up a new one and can't get in this one
<Char|ie> a brand new vanilla install and it doesnt cooperate with ssh? wat
<designbybeck> they had different IP addresses and I'm using the new correct IP... I can ping it
<designbybeck> the first box was Ubuntu 14.04 and that worked first try, this one hasn't
<Char|ie> Did you run an update first
<designbybeck> come to think of it no Char|ie
<Char|ie> sudo apt update
<designbybeck> I can login via the console, so I can try this.... this is a cloudatcost.com server
<Char|ie> then apt upgrade
<Char|ie> try the update first then if its still not working then its probably a network issue, cause vanilla installs shouldnt be having problems
<designbybeck> doing that now, thanks Char|ie
<tgm4883> designbybeck: did you allow the traffic through whatever FW is up there?
<Char|ie> are you trying to ssh as root
<designbybeck> i tried both Char|ie
<designbybeck> tgm4883, It worked the first time on the first one without any FW stuff
<designbybeck> Char|ie, it's running upgrade right now
<tgm4883> designbybeck: not sure then. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to get to that box. I'm assuming you already installed the ssh server
<designbybeck> tgm4883, isn't it installed by default? was it in 14.04 but not 16.04 ? maybe that was it
<tgm4883> designbybeck: no it's not installed by default
<tgm4883> designbybeck: it's an option during install of server
<designbybeck> hmmm..but it did work in 14.04 tgm4883 I didn't "install ssh"
<benedikt> tgm4883: can you pastebin me the kernel trace?
<designbybeck> tgm4883, this was a spin up from a cloudatcost.com server, so they had their own img that is used
<tgm4883> designbybeck: IDK, maybe cloudatcost.com futzed with the image. That's likely
<designbybeck> yeah I'm thinking so on that one tgm4883
<tgm4883> probably not even ubuntu anymore
<tgm4883> benedikt: one sec
<designbybeck> they have their on console from the panel I can access via the internet
<designbybeck> this is still running updates tgm and Char|ie not going to be done for awhile, I'm going to run to lunch and check after. Thanks for the help
<tgm4883> benedikt: did you get my PM
<onitlikesonic> hi all, on ubuntu 16.04 is there any reason why the logrotate would not work for /var/log/syslog ?
<onitlikesonic> forced a rotation but doesnt seem to work
<Sleaker> does syslog even exist by default in 16.04?
<Sleaker> I thought that was replaced with journald
<onitlikesonic> well... its there
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i am having with my ubuntu 16.04
<thinky> i dont know why in ubuntu internet connection is very very slow
<thinky> when i make ADSL speedtest it shows 600-700kbps
<thinky> actual speed is around 6.8mbps
<aotaoint1in> what's the throughput to your next upstream hop?
<thinky> sorry?
<aotaoint1in> your router.
<thinky> i dont know what you mean
<aotaoint1in> based on the information you've provided, it's not clear that it's an issue with ubuntu or your host.
<aotaoint1in> it could be an issue with your isp
<TzmFen> when i am adding multiple network interfaces when i put adress 122.312.121.54 (exapmple) should i add same line in broadcast?
<thinky> when i test on windows and on iphone
<thinky> speed is 6.8mpbs
<TzmFen> or the ip with 255 ending
<thinky> on ubuntu connection is really bad
<onitlikesonic> Seems to rotate ok in the logs... but it doesnt actually rotate https://pastebin.com/XftzL1cq
<aotaoint1in> TzmFen: your broadcast address should be host||!netmask, no?
<ioria> onitlikesonic, there was a bug about it... what's your logrotate version ?
<TzmFen> aotaoint1in:  for main IP it says:   as an exampple. 15643.132.xx.255
<onitlikesonic> ioria: logrotate 3.8.7
<TzmFen> sorry 164.132.xx.255 for the broadcast
<aotaoint1in> that doesn't help.
<TzmFen> aotaoint1in:  i am looking in my eth0 atm and trying to copy that for adding the others
<TzmFen> imma pastebin and edit some
<aotaoint1in> TzmFen: is the netmask 255.255.255.0?
<ioria> onitlikesonic, can you paste the full version string ?
<TzmFen> yeah
<aotaoint1in> TzmFen: then replace the last octet of a host address with 255 to get its broadcast address.
<onitlikesonic> ioria: this? 3.8.7-2ubuntu2.16.04.1
<ioria> it's ok
<TzmFen> aotaoint1in:  that gives me error
<TzmFen> on webmin. i am doing it that way yes
<aotaoint1in> i don't know what webmin is, sorry.
<TzmFen> aotaoint1in: web interface
<TzmFen> as its a server i am using
<aotaoint1in> i've never used it.
<onitlikesonic> ioria: you mean this version is not affected?
<ioria> onitlikesonic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/logrotate/+bug/1630516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630516 in One Hundred Papercuts "Logrotate doesn't clean old system logs, allowing them to fill the disk" [Critical,Triaged]
<aotaoint1in> the broadcast address and network address can both be calculated from the host address and the netmask.
<TzmFen> ah ok
<aotaoint1in> network = host & netmask
<aotaoint1in> broadcast = host | !netmask
<onitlikesonic> ioria: yakkety :( any for xenial ?
<onitlikesonic> oh, found it
<aotaoint1in> since you said your host is on a /24 (i.e. has a netmask of 255.255.255.0), to compute the broadcast address, you replace the last octet with 255.
<onitlikesonic> same as i have
<Cobrax> cant wait for ubuntu GNOME again
<Cobrax> i cant rice gnome to look like ambiance
<ioria> onitlikesonic, check #29 comment
<onitlikesonic> ioria: yeah same version as i have so guess it isnt fixed :/
<ioria> yep
<jonfatino> lvm2 thinpool thinvolume
<jonfatino> anyone know how to copy a lvm2 thinpool volume to another one maybe using dd?
<jonfatino> without using the entire disk space?  dd if=/dev/mapper/vg_thin-ubuntu_template of=/dev/mapper/vg_thin-observium bs=1M
<jonfatino> creates the full size instead of thin provision
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.  The version of VICE (Commodore 64 emulator) that comes with 16.04 is 2.4.1.  Is there a PPA with a newer version (3.1 is the latest) ?
<nacc> !ppa | Richard_Cavell: you can search yourself
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: you can search yourself: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Richard_Cavell> (I don't know why I bother using a long term support version of Ubuntu when I end up updating all the software that I actually use
<fordcars> Hi, can anybodt point me to a good irc channel on networking?
<scottjl> Richard_Cavell: because LTS isn't about updates, it's about stability
<scottjl> Richard_Cavell: if having the latest updates is important, then you're right, you don't belong using LTS
<sary> fordcars: ##networking !
<fordcars> sary: thank you!
<fordcars> I was dumb not to try that
<Es0teric> i have ubuntu 14 and i am getting this error Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-3.2.0-24-virtual when trying to install linux-image-extra package
<nacc> Es0teric: 3.2 was the 12.04 kernel
<nacc> Es0teric: are you on 12.04?
<Es0teric> nacc 14
<nacc> Es0teric: in a pastebin `apt policy linux-image-extra`
<sary> fordcars: no you're not ..! #see /msg alis LIST *searchterm* to find channels whose name contains the term in question - for instance, /msg alis LIST *ubuntu*. also see /msg alis help
<Es0teric> nacc E: Invalid operation policy
<nacc> Es0teric: apt-cache policy, sorry
<Es0teric> N: Unable to locate package linux-image-extra
<Es0teric> if i run apt-cache search linux-image-exta i get a list
<Es0teric> nacc -> https://pastebin.com/HmsEEeQs
<leftyfb> Es0teric: sudo apt-get update first
<Es0teric> leftyfb i did do apt-get update first
<leftyfb> Es0teric: what are you trying to install exactly?
<nacc> Es0teric: sorry, need to step away
<Es0teric> leftyfb docker
<nacc> Es0teric: but that ekrnel (3.2.0-24) is a 12.04 kernel, so something else is wrong
<nicomachus> I don't think this is the right place to ask, but I'm trying to point ncmpcpp at mopidy instead of mpd. Anyone know how I can do that? Documentation for both is skim on the subject.
<Es0teric> nacc my kernel is 14.04
<Es0teric> nacc Your Droplet's current kernel: Ubuntu 14.04 x32 vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic
<Es0teric> thats what my digitalocean server says
<leftyfb> Es0teric: sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-$(uname -r)
<Es0teric> leftyfb E: Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-3.2.0-24-virtual E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-extra-3.2.0-24-virtual'
<leftyfb> Es0teric: ok, you're using a shared kernel and the -extra package isn't available
<nacc> also that kernel is ancient
<leftyfb> Es0teric: contact DO
<nacc> and is full of bugs
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.125.135 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nnyby> hi, i have an ubuntu 14.04 server, and when i do 'import multiprocessing' in the python prompt, i get the error: File "/usr/lib/python2.7/multiprocessing/__init__.py", line 84, in <module>
<nnyby>     import _multiprocessing
<nnyby> ImportError: No module named _multiprocessing
<nnyby> does anyone have any suggestions what to try to resolve this? i've re-installed python
<tsarompy> hai robotroll
<invapid> how can you compile ubuntu package from source and completely match what's shipped in the repos?
<nicomachus> nnyby: sounds like perhaps a question for the #python guys
<invapid> apt source poppler # this downloads a bunch of stuff, is the extracted folder the relevant one?
<cipher6> Can someone confirm they're seeing my text? I've tried to identify using IRSSI instead of HexChat and not sure it's taking
<cipher6> 2
<scottjl> can't read you cipher6
<scottjl> ;-)
<cipher6> lol Thanks scottjl
<davidfetter> hi
<davidfetter> i have a VPC with Ubuntu 16.06 LTS running on it. I'm pretty happy with it so far, with one little exception
<davidfetter> it appears to default to dark backgrounds for terminals, and my eyesight is such that this doesn't work for me. is there some way to change that default?
<EriC^^> VPC ?
<EriC^^> virtual pc?
<davidfetter> yeah, it's on Gandi, if that matters
<davidfetter> "virtual private server"
<EriC^^> vps
 * davidfetter needs more coffee, as his typing is not good at the moment
<davidfetter> right
<nicomachus> davidfetter: Terminal -> right click -> Profiles -> Profile Preferences -> "Colors" tab.
<EriC^^> davidfetter: no worries, do you have a gui with that ubuntu vps?
<nicomachus> It's probably set to use system colors. just set manually.
<davidfetter> um, it's not a desktop
<EriC^^> or is it just a server command line
<davidfetter> server
<davidfetter> i just happen to do a bunch of stuff at the command line.
<EriC^^> davidfetter: it depends on the way you're accessing it, if it's via putty for instance you should configure putty
<iopq> Help, when I hit Ctrl+5 the 5 key down doesn't register
<scottjl> davidfetter: if you're on the console, man setterm
<jhutchins_wk> davidfetter: So you're not on a physical console, you're connecting through an app, ssh or putty or something.
<davidfetter> for example, when i quit mutt (don't laugh! it works for me), the colors change to dark background
<scottjl> i <3 mutt
<Es0teric> leftyfb ah i see now
<nicomachus> mutt is great
<Es0teric> i had to completely take a snapshot and update my droplet
<jhutchins_wk> I never could figure out the mutt config file, I use (al)pine.
<davidfetter> once i did figure it out, it was so useful that i've never had the energy to replicate all the functionality. be that as it may, is there something that could be causing this reversion?
<davidfetter> basically, i want to make everything "solarized light" and leave it that way
<jhutchins_wk> What happens if you do "reset"?
<cipher6> Anyone ran Ubuntu desktop without a GUI succesfully? Trying to force myself to be better in the terminal, but at the moment I'm having to boot to GUI then ^A+F1 and working from there
<cipher6> And am losing system performance b/c gui is still running on 7.
<jhutchins_wk> cipher6: An idle GUI shouldn't cost much resources, but you can disable the DM - gdm, lightdm, whateverdm - to boot without it.
<davidfetter> reset works. i just don't want to have to say it all the time
<jhutchins_wk> davidfetter: Alias it.
<jhutchins_wk> davidfetter: mutt=mutt&&reset.
<cipher6> jhutchins_wk: where would I go to disable the dsktpmgr?
<cipher6> grub?
<cipher6> Actually, I don't even have grub on this laptop...hmm.
<davidfetter> jhutchins_wk, yeah, that's a little more hacky than i'm looking for. there's also an issue around less :P
<jhutchins_wk> cipher6: Actually, systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<cipher6> hmm...might req a little more research b/c I'm not understanding, but I'll give it a go and check back in
<jhutchins_wk> multu-user.target is the equivalent of SysV runlevel 3, everything except GUI.
<amirite> we've got init/service scripts in /etc/systemd/system, /etc/init.d/ and /etc/init. how do i view and/or control the run order and dependency between services distributed between the 3 locations?
<genii> systemd runs first, after everything in it's own direct control runs, the old upstart things in /etc/init run. The last script in /etc/init is a script which runs original sysvinit stuff in /etc/init.d
<scottjl> amirite: get used to it. and in 10 years when someone re-invents startup again we'll have a 4th to deal with
<amirite> i'm not complaining
<amirite> thanks genii
<jhutchins_wk> Don't forget /lib/systemd and /var/lib/systemd
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> hey, how I can rely on apt repository when software is often not up to date?
<TheWild> youtube-dl for example seems to be completely unreliable
<limbo_> Add a ppa to your system.
<fidel37> you should update youtube-dl via pip
<limbo_> webupd8 has a much newer version of youtube-dl
<limbo_> in their PPA.
<limbo_> fidel37: Do you have any idea how to auto-update everything installed with pip?
<Jonii> How do I change mouse sensitivity on ubuntu 17.04?
<Jonii> Settings menu does nothing. xset m 100 0 does nothing
<Jonii> I don't know what else to do
<fidel37> @limbo_ https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2720014/upgrading-all-packages-with-pip
<denysonique> GTK_THEME=Arc-Dark gnome-terminal - doesn't seem to change the theme
<denysonique> How can a launch gnome-terminal using a theme different than the current main desktop theme?
<limbo_> fidel37: this is seven years old, and attempts to update things installed with apt.
<eising> Hey, is there a way to purge packages from a specific repository? I know of ppa-purge, but in this instance, the packages didn't originate from ppa
<nicomachus> `purge`
<nicomachus> `apt purge --remove <package>`
<eising> nicomachus: from a specific (third party) repository
<xppx> hi
<xppx> ubuntu 64 bit is lag in my virtual box with 1gb ram allocated to it
<xppx> will it be reasonable to change to ubuntu 32 bit?
<eising> xppx: that won't change anything
<eising> xppx: the main difference between 32 bit and 64 bit is whether it can address more than 4GB RAM
<nicomachus> xppx: do you have 3D acceleration enabled?
<xppx> nicomachus yes
<xppx> i even max out the video memory allocation
<xppx> eising i see. i didnt know that
<kenrin> If you want it to be smooth give it more RAM
<xppx> kenrin i tried 1.99gb but doesnt work
<xppx> kerin the virtualbox is complaining when giving it more than 50% ram
<kenrin> So you are saying your host computer is crappy.  I don't think you can fix that but you could try a lower usage DE like xfce
<xppx> oh actually i can give it more than 50% ram it was just a warning
<xppx> letsee
<xppx> DE?
<kenrin> Desktop environment
<akik> xppx: did you enable 3d acceleration on the vm?
<xppx> well i dont care about desktop enviroment. what will be the most lightweight de one?
<xppx> akik yes thats the last thing i did
<genii> xppx: Lubuntu
<akik> xppx: there's also a vboxmanage command to raise the video ram from 128 megs to 256 megs
<genii> ..so LXDE
<akik> xppx: VBoxManage modifyvm "Name of VM" --vram 256
<xppx> genjii lubuntu is another os?
<ioria> xppx, you can install lubuntu-desktop from your unity session; logout and  login in the  lubuntu session  (warning: not easy to remove that after installed)
<xppx> i see thanks. what do you mean not easy to remove?
<xppx> its just in the vm so doesnt matter if anything is messed up
<ioria> xppx, there are a lot of pkgs in a DE, so removing lubuntu-desktop or lxde, or lxsession does not remove what it brings with
<wagle> hi -- howdoes one *force* apt to cleanup a mess of half missing packages?
<genii> wagle: sudo apt-get -f install
<cyphex> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit) on my dad's computer and the scrolling in chrome and firefox is very choppy/laggy. Scrolling in the default browser that comes with the distro is fine. Is there any way to fix this issue?
<cyphex> (*chromium not chrome)
<ioria> cyphex, the default should be ff
<wagle> genii: didnt work, not sure what the key error is
<ioria> wagle, maybe paste the errors ?
<xppx> is the Ubuntu default environment the real reason why it lags in vm?
<cyphex> ioria: There was another browser installed that is named simply Browser. Firefox was indeed the default browser though, my bad.
<wagle> ioria: yeah, working on that, I'm slow sometimes
<ioria> xppx, 1 G for unity (in my opinion) is not enough
<xppx> ioria i tried 2.5gb but still the same
<ioria> xppx, let's try lubuntu-desktop.... after that it's a vm misconfiguration ?
<xppx> ioria theres is not lubuntu session here
<ioria> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ioria> xppx, ^
<wagle> genii, ioria: https://gist.github.com/wagle/3972dde528b8d54f1c5263aa39603af4
<kenrin> I think he just doesn't have a fast enough comp for virtualization.  You got like 4gb ram on host right xppx ?
<ioria> wagle, lilo ?
<akik> xppx: also, did you install the vbox guest additions?
<xppx> kenrin yea
<wagle> ioria: what about it?
<kenrin> I've never had a comp that had 4gb work good at hosting VMs,  they barely function bare metal
<xppx> akik for what?
<akik> xppx: the guest additions contain the 3d acceleration support
<wagle> i should be using grub
<ioria> yep
<ioria> wagle, where it comes from ?
<quarters> hello. I noticed that terminator started to resize automatically everytime I just simply drag it.  I was wondering how to stop this behavior
<xppx> akik i dont know if this is silly but im able to enable/disable 3d acceleration in my vm
<akik> xppx: it doesn't matter if you don't have the guest additions installed
<wagle> ioria: dont understand your question, sorry
<xppx> so i apt get now the lubuntu
<Jonii> How do I change mouse sensitivity on ubuntu 17.04?
<Jonii> Settings menu does nothing. xset m 100 0 does nothing
<ioria> wagle, ubuntu does not use lilo
<Jonii> I don't know what else to do
<wagle> well, nor am i, I thought
<ioria> wagle, run-parts: /etc/initramfs/post-update.d//runlilo exited with return code 1
<kenrin> quarters:  This might help but I'm not sure which option you need: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/terminator_config.5.html
<wagle> not my fault
<wagle> ioria: but how to I rip it out?
<wagle> ioria: but how do I rip it out?
<ioria> wagle, dpkg -l | grep lilo
<wagle> ii  lilo                                         1:24.2-1                                       amd64        LInux LOader - the classic OS boot loader
<ioria> wagle, why it's installed ?
<wagle> ihave no idea
<quarters> kenrin: thank you. geometry hinting being enabled was what made it weird
<wagle> ioria: how do I get rid of it?
<kenrin> I thought that was the one doing it but I wasn't sure =)
<xppx> ioria ill come back tomorrow i have to sleep now 3:51am
<xppx> lol thanks everyone
<quarters> now I'm kind of curious as to what that option is actually useful for
<warri0rr> hi
<wagle> ioria: removing /etc/lilo.conf (which was old) seemed to unwedge it..  thanks
<ignacio> Hi!, anyone knows if there is a way to don "clear" the console after I logout from a ssh session?
<ignacio> nvm, found it
<warri0rr> No one having issues?
<nicomachus> warri0rr: with what?
<nicomachus> I'm having all kids of issues
<nicomachus> kinds*
<warri0rr> I mean, related to ubuntu
<nicomachus> oh, people will come around don't worry. Unless you wanna help me troubleshoot mopidy
<warri0rr> what kind of issue do you have?
<nicomachus> web clients aren't listing on the web portal page.
<nicomachus> and ncmpcpp is just locking up because it keeps trying to run "listallinfo" which is a blacklisted command for mopidy.
<warri0rr> Ah well, I've never used mopidy so cannot help. If it was a broader problem I could've helped.
<nicomachus> :)
<wishe> Is there someone that can help me fix my audio jack on my laptop with Ubuntu 16.04? There is static in it when I have it plugged in and the microphone does not seem to work.
<jhutchins_wk> wishe: Are you sure the plug is seated properly?
<jhutchins_wk> wishe: Is the static worse if you move ?
<wishe> jhutchins_wk: Nah not really, and yes the plug is seated correctly
<jhutchins_wk> wishe: By static do you mean a steady hiss?
<wishe> jhutchins_wk: yes
<rory> Does it only happen when the laptop is plugged in?
<__Yiota> hi guys
<wishe> yes rory
<__Yiota> im trying to resolve the docker_gwbridge ip inside of chef, hwoever this script doesn't redirect it to stdout
<__Yiota> ip a s | grep docker_gwbridge: -A 2 | grep inet | awk '{split($0,a," "); print a[2]}' | awk '{split($0,a,"/"); print a[1]}'
<rory> It's a grounding problem, not anything to do with Ubuntu
<__Yiota> am I missing something?
<jhutchins_wk> wishe: In the mixer, try muting things one by one until you find which channel is causing the hiss.
<wishe> Ok rory
<warri0rr> Is the power supply properly grounded?
<wishe> warri0rr: probably not
<wishe> It is connected through a UK power connector from EU version
<warri0rr> that might be the cause
<wishe> But this does not explain the issue with the microphone. It is dead
<jhutchins_wk> Perhaps the jack is a stereo audio out only.
<wishe> The microphone has worked before and it is set to duplex
<wishe> The microphone shows up in pulse audio control but it just does not work
<kenrin> It isn't muted in alsamixer or pavucontrol ?
<jhutchins_wk> wishe: I believe the mic shows up whether there's one plugged in or not.
<wishe> jhutchins_wk: When i plug in the jack i get a Headset Microphone device in my audio control
<wishe> And it goes away when i unplug it
<wishe> If i switch it to Internal microphone that mic works fine
<wishe> kenrin: No it is not muted anywhere
<warri0rr> does that mic work on other devices?
<kenrin> Sounds like a hardware issue either with equipment or that port
<warri0rr> You could try with a multimeter to measure resistance
<warri0rr> if it's shorted
<warri0rr> ups
<warri0rr> I mean
<warri0rr> Open
<wishe> kenrin, warri0rr the headphones work fine on my phone
<oceas> Is it possible during discovery to substitute the value from sysUnitID as the "System Name"?
<russian_hackr> how can I find the Ubuntu virtual machine I have created using VMWare on Windows 10?
<sebsebseb>  
<marco25> is there a compiler that uses the pcc command that i can install in the repositories
<marco25> ?
<marco25> make: pcc: Command not found
<iCherry> some makefiles allow use of different compilers
<iCherry> marco25
<iCherry> it should have " CC=pcc " near the top
<marco25> my question is ..is there something in repos to download for that command
<marco25> repo program?
<warri0rr> marco25 don't know if this is what you're looking for https://linux.die.net/man/1/pcc
<marco25> warri0rr, that is the command ..is there a repo that has that?
<warri0rr> try to change pcc to cc
<warri0rr> or just gcc
<warri0rr> it might work
<warri0rr> looks like pcc is just a c compiler
<warri0rr> the frontend should be the same
<marco25> cool thank
<oceas> Does anyone know if there's a way around the duplicate sysName problem when adding hosts.  This hardware vendor doesn't use sysName for the system name, they use sysUnitID.  They have inserted a generic default sysName of "administrator" on all the devices
<entourage> I'm looking for a command or an app that lets me wipe the mbr on a hard drive
<gtrmtx> entourage, ubcd
<warri0rr> use dd
<entourage> gtrmtx: ubcd?
<gtrmtx> entourage, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<warri0rr> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<gtrmtx> they have several tools for managing MBR
<warri0rr> don't run that unless you want to murder your hdd partitions
<gtrmtx> alternately http://www.hirensbootcd.org/
<gtrmtx> pertaining to server 16.04 anyone know the difference between a.) booting normally and b.) going into recovery mode and resuming normal boot?
<gtrmtx> if i do [a] system doesnt boot at all it just goes to a black blank screen
<gtrmtx> but it boots just fine with [b]
<Jonii> How do I change mouse sensitivity on ubuntu 17.04?
<Jonii> Settings menu does nothing. xset m 100 0 does nothing
<Jonii> I don't know what else to do
<cipher6> has no one spoken here in hours?
<iCherry> i speak
<iCherry> iSpeak
<tomreyn> cipher6: there are logs of this channel if you want this confirmed.
<tomreyn> (see topic)
<vlt> !anyone | cipher6
<sary> cipher6: few years back this channel used to be busy with high traffics , it seems it' not the case nowdays.
<iopq> Ctrl+5 doesn't send keydown event, I tried two keyboards. Can anyone point me how to debug the issue?
<Ben64> iopq: what does xev show
<iopq> Ben64, xev shows "key pressed"
<iopq> browser doesn't show key pressed or key down
<iopq> my issue is inside of starcraft
#ubuntu 2017-07-20
<Ben64> iopq: pastebin full output from xev
<tac-tics> The Unity plugin seems to be swallowing my SUPER+P custom commands. SUPER+P works when Unity is disabled in CompizSettings, but doesn't work when it's enabled.
<tac-tics> Can anyone help me figure out how to work around this, so I can continue to use the Unity plugin, but at the same time, use SUPER+P to activate my custom command?
<tac-tics> I have all the keyboard shortcuts in the CompizManager disabled for the Unity plugin.
<jaydemir> question: whats the real difference between Xubuntu and Linux Lite?
<tgm4883> jaydemir: Linux Lite isn't an official Flavor
<jaydemir> is that all? basically it runs XFCE
<jaydemir> with the ubuntu base
<tgm4883> jaydemir: IDK, how are we supposed to know what else they've done to a distro that isn't supported here?
<jaydemir> fair enough thanks
<streetwitch> Could you guys run a Google search for my site and click on its link?  I'm watching my Google Analytics.
<bazhang> streetwitch, try an offtopic channel for that
<sary> streetwitch: Query/pm me the website ..
<oerheks> carefull with such requests sary from google analitics dudes
<streetwitch> Would anyone with a page like to trade links
<bazhang> !ot | streetwitch
<ubottu> streetwitch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> streetwitch, please stop that here NOW
<iopq> Ben64: https://hastebin.com/hemubahogo.pl this is xev first I pressed Ctrl+5 then Ctrl+4
<fishcooker> is it normal to see this log verbose intensely like this... it seems related to the docker service http://vpaste.net/YcYc9
<fishcooker> cmiiw
<ESphynx> how do I have my touchpad disabled when I have a mouse connected?
<ESphynx> And why is the touchpad clicking feature so sensitive that anytime you're typing it clicks? This is making my desktop totally unusable.
<ESphynx> my laptop*, rather.
<ESphynx> Why is it every time I find a way to do this it's not persistent? And why isn't there a proper GUI to set that up easily? (and why isn't it the default??)
<ESphynx> Also, why does when I press fn+DISABLE TOUCHPAD Ubuntu is smart enough to display a big touch pad with an X, but does not actually disable it ?
<sary> ESphynx: adjust it form system settings , and maybe you're mssing the -synaptic package for the laptop.
<ESphynx> sary: I don't think it wanted to install last time I tried :S
<ESphynx> sary: well look at that... this dialog seems new. I did have ignore when a mouse is connected on though
<iopq> can someone help me to get Ctrl+5 to work in starcraft
<ESphynx> sary: seems I already have whatever synaptics packages...
<kristhian> question why does the site releases.ubuntu.com doesn't have ssl in it?
<iopq> good question
<Vysty> Hey! How do I rotate a video 90 degrees clockwise? I need it to do some editing in Kdenlive--I don't care which program I use to rotate it.
<sary> ESphynx: it's xserver-xorg-input-synaptics , and #see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ESphynx> sary: yeah that's the one I verified was installed and latest version
<ESphynx> sary: also there to 'disable when typing' it says to 'uncheck' the box ?
<ESphynx> "Go to System > Preferences > Mouse > Touchpad and uncheck 'Disable touchpad while typing' and 'Enable mouse clicks with touchpad'. (This method is not available under Ubuntu 14.04.)"
<kristhian> hmmm, so is there an answer to this question?
<EriC^^> Vysty: ffmpeg can do it
<EriC^^> Vysty: ffmpeg -i in.mov -vf "transpose=1" out.mov
<ESphynx> sary: thanks for linking me there though definitely need to print the page and glue it to my laptop :P
<sary> ESphynx: :)
<Vysty> EriC^^: I get this: [aac @ 0x1cd79e0] The encoder 'aac' is experimental but experimental codecs are not enabled, add '-strict -2' if you want to use it.
<ESphynx> sary: it's just pathetic that this is so hard to work...
<ESphynx> I don't understand why one would NOT want to disable the touchpad while typing
<EriC^^> Vysty: with the above command?
<Vysty> EriC^^: Yes.
<Vysty> EriC^^: There is a bunch more before that, but it ends with that.
<EriC^^> ESphynx: maybe he/she's an octupus
<EriC^^> Vysty: try adding -strict -2 to the command
<Vysty> I did.
<Vysty> Didn't do anything.
<EriC^^> where did you add it?
<Vysty> Got the same output.
<Vysty> At the end.
<Vysty> ffmpeg -i vid1.mp4 -vf "transpose=1" out.mp4 -strict -2
<EriC^^> try before -vf maybe it helps
<Vysty> EriC^^: Well, at least it changed the error.
<Vysty> Oops, made a typo... it's running through something now.
<Vysty> Looks like it's working. It's going frame by frame.
<EriC^^> cool
<Vysty> Thanks EriC^^ !
<sary> ESphynx: I know , somethings need to be confugred manually.
<EriC^^> Vysty: no problem!
<kristhian> is it possible that someone could scrape and modify and OS to releases.ubuntu.com since it has no ssl? just like what happened to linux mint before?
<EriC^^> skypeforlinux keeps sayin can't be authenticated, anyone else?
<sary> try with the skype web-interface..
<EriC^^> sary: you mean download the deb again?
<EriC^^> i mean the package says cannot be authenticated by apt-get
<sary> EriC^^: no imeant use https://login.skype.com/l
<sary> O' maybe the key changed ..!
<EriC^^> it's been like this for a couple days now :S
<EriC^^> what was the name of the keycode of the context menu? i want to remap it to right-ctrl since this laptop doesn't have one
<EriC^^> tired of doing shift+f10 all the time
<maxxik> Gent's, how can I tell apport to ignore this : core dump exceeded 2456 MiB, dropped from /var/crash/_usr_sbin_file.crash to avoid memory overflow ?
<maxxik> and put a coredump anyway
<EriC^^> hmm i think it's Super_R, however xmodmap -e "keycode 105=Super_R" isn't changing the key at all
<EriC^^> xev does show it as Super_R , but the context menu doesn't pop up keycode 105 (keysym 0xffec, Super_R)
<TsakNorris> My problem is that i have Ubuntu LTS 16.04 and i would want to use mouse keypad, but when i enable it, it's veeery slow. Where i can adjust the speed of the pointer. Linux mint and old version of Ubuntu has adjustment bars for keypad mouse.
<cipher6> can someone advise what the point of $ shutdown -k is?
<cipher6> I've executed it on my terminal a couple of times and other users see a wall message, but the foobar time given on the wall message is several minutes prior to system time.
<cipher6> Is this b/c it's a psuedo shutdown ?
<oerheks> man shutdown
<oerheks>  -k Do not halt, power-off, reboot, just write wall message.
<TsakNorris> cipher6: you can search text using / in man page (like in VI/VIM editor). write "/-k" to man page :)
<DanteEdward> Can anyone here help me get Left 4 Dead 2 to launch on the correct monitor?
<DanteEdward> I have three monitors, left right and center
<oerheks> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2 (zesty), package size 42 kB, installed size 322 kB
<oerheks> use devilspie and write a proper startscript with it, really not that hard
<DanteEdward> I've never even heard of devilspie
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: there are many ways. My way would be using "xrandr"
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: xrandr --output VGA-1 (<--- switch that what you want it to be) --primary
<DanteEdward> Would that be permanent?
<DanteEdward> I don't even know how I would target the window with that
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: ???
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: first run xrandr and check what is the primary screen now
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: and also see the other choices
<DanteEdward> Oh
<DanteEdward> You'e just giving me instructions on seting my middle monitor as primary
<DanteEdward> It already is
<kromwell> Hi there. I recently got a VPS with ubuntu and when I try to open a php file it just gives me the source code.
<cipher6> TsakNorris: Thanks, but I've read the man page, it doesn't give a substantial amount of info, advises it'll send a wall message but not shut down
<oerheks> oh dear, so choose vga-0 or find out the other connection? hdmi-0 or dp-0 ?
<oerheks> xrandr -v
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: change the primary to other one to get the game on it :)
<DanteEdward> My middle monitor is my primary
<DanteEdward> The game opens on my righthand monitor.
<oerheks> xrandr would tell the name of the monitor..
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: hmmm then i don't know. i thought that game opens on primary monitor. Maybe you need to edit some config settings.
<DanteEdward> Wanna hear the really fun part?
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: well what? :)
<DanteEdward> Whenever I try to set it to a different monitor, it refuses to change position unless I switch it to windowed mode first and then change it back to fullscreen mode targetted at the monitor I want it to be on
<DanteEdward> And then when it goes fullscreen again, it ignores the screen target and just pulls the slot machine arm to decide where it draws.
<DanteEdward> Most of the time it goes to the right or the left and tries its god damnedest to not touch the middle.
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: do you need the other monitors while gaming? if you make xrandr script that while game is on, only middle screen is on too :)
<DanteEdward> I need my right screen for voice chat monitoring
<DanteEdward> My left screen is my swiss army knife screen, usually for maps.
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: ok lets take the left monitor off (while gaming). i would want to see what that game wants to do then :)
<DanteEdward> I suppose killing the left monitor might be okay
<cipher6> TsakNorris: What is appropriate way to do FOOCMD& in tty1 instead of in a emulator?
<cipher6> running top& gives the [1] PID  top
<cipher6> but fg or jobs shows that top is stopped
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: with xrandr you can do it smoothly off and on from terminal.
<TsakNorris> cipher6: fg should resume the job thats next in queue
<DanteEdward> How?
<TsakNorris> cipher6: fg%[number] - resume job [number]
<cipher6> fg gives the output of failed tty set, interupted system call
<Li> how to add another keyboard layout from command line?
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: read about xrandr (its not difficult to use it)
<cipher6> also, no man for jobs/fg/bg/&
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: maybe you can do ALIAS for it and put it to .bashrc. Then you have "shortcut" commands for the game :)
<TsakNorris> cipher6: what emulator you are talking about?
<cipher6> TsakNorris: none, i'm running ubuntu16 from tty1  (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<cipher6> Trying to figure out how to multitask w/o using a different program in each tty
<TsakNorris> cipher6: well first of all. you can't start any graphical programs from there by default.
<cipher6> top isn't graphical ....
<TsakNorris> cipher6: yeah that you can start from there :)
<cipher6> but I can't,
<cipher6> it tells me that system call is interrupted.
<cipher6> do i need to su when on tty1?
<cipher6> TsakNorris: Apologies, I /can/ open top on tty1 but it won't go to the bg
<TsakNorris> cipher6: i don't understand. everything works normal in my linux. top --> CTRL-Z (to put it in background) --> fg
<DanteEdward> TsakNorris: gnome-display-properties and gnome-control-center aren't working
<DanteEdward> They're not in my system
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: Well you don't need them. Use only xrandr :)
<TsakNorris> DanteEdward: i go to coffee now.
<cipher6> TsakNorris: I didn't realize ^Z would do that ! :D  I was using top&
<DanteEdward> See, this is why I don't go out in the fucking weeds by myself
<DanteEdward> This is why I try to find help
<DanteEdward> This is why I don't do things without either a written guide or a person giving me step by step instructions
<DanteEdward> Because the last time I freehanded something, three very full hard drives got formatted, more than half of my Steam games became uplayable, and all the conventions that I had in place to make things work the way I wanted got lost.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<jntme> good morning!
<cipher6> morning!
<tsarompy> hi #ubuntu <3
<jimbju> Hi there, I've got some questions regarding Landscape, could someone point me in the right direction?
<Disgeae> inux
<Disgeae> uh... wrong screen.. my bad
<WoLf> Hello, quick (hopefully) question.. Running Ubuntu 17.04 server on a laptop, connected with ethernet and wifi to same router.. Not using network-manager, manually configured interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces... How can I change the default route from eth0 to wlan0 when eth0 is unplugged?
<trijntje_> I have manually installed ubuntu 16.04.2on an encrypted partition, since the default installer did not work. However, when I boot I am not prompted to supply my password. How can I fix this?
<DanteEdward> Can anyone help me get a 360 controller working
<quarters> I'm having issues with following the tutorial here on getting my bash to recognize unicode glyphs
<tsarompy> hai
<mort> hey
<mort> I have an nvidia GTX 1080Ti. Booting the Ubuntu installer gives me a black screen. I have made sure the BIOS is configured to use the PCIe GPU and not the integrated one.
<m4dh4tt4> hit escape at purple menu and chose one of the ither options i forget the name was one of top 2
<m4dh4tt4> other*
<m4dh4tt4> acpi=off but someone corrected me, try it and if not come back in a min i can see if i had it written somewhere
<m4dh4tt4> i remembered it as acpi=off but*
<fishcooker> how to randomize unattended-upgrade afaik it will follow cron.daily job on apt right?
<fishcooker> i want to put randomize sleep for amount time between host
<frostschutz> sleep $RANDOM
<fishcooker> on which file should i insert those command frostschutz file:///etc/cron.daily/apt ?
<frostschutz> $RANDOM is 0-32767 (so it will be roughly 0-9 hours)
<frostschutz> but cron.daily already does not have a specific time it runs at, so it might already be "random" in some way. although it might synchronize if you turn off all machines over the weekend, and start them all at the same time on mondays...
<OlofL> Hello if i run service myservice status I can see the last 10 or so log lines. How can I get full log from service command?
<fishcooker> frostschutz: 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<fishcooker> then it must be 6:25 daily
<frostschutz> fishcooker, only if anacron is not there ( || )
<fishcooker> let's say the hosts is always up
<frostschutz> fishcooker, there are different implementations of cron and thus different flavours of cron.daily, mine runs whenever as long as 24 hours have passed since the last run, so cron.* is good for machines that don't run 24/7 (if the machine was off at 6:25 it will still run whenever it's back on). I'm not 100% sure of the Ubuntu implementation
<frostschutz> fishcooker, maybe it's still like this https://askubuntu.com/a/39729/161981 then you could edit /etc/cron.d/anacron to give each host a different time frame
<yokowka> hello everysoul! in my os ubuntu 17.04 losts program manager... how to return?
<m4dh4tt4> find / -name "program manager"
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, these might help: ubuntu-software                             3.20.1+git20170524.0.ea2fe2b0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64        Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software
<m4dh4tt4> gnome-software                              3.20.1+git20170524.0.ea2fe2b0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64        Software Center for GNOME
<m4dh4tt4> ugh that pasted ugly
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, try "apt install ubuntu-software" , if that doesnt work try: "apt install gnome-software"
<yokowka> <m4dh4tt4> hello, past pretty)
<yokowka> <m4dh4tt4> thank you - + to yours KAPMA
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, hahaha I would LOVE to know what kind of crazy translator you use :P
<yokowka> my mind is translator
<m4dh4tt4> or maybe its not a translator but its funny stuff
<m4dh4tt4> this everysouls bit had me smilin
<m4dh4tt4> whats KAPMA
<yokowka> and it' real crazy, i'm glad if you smile, KAPMA - your soul light
<PCatinean> How does one extract all tar files inside a directory (there's only one but I cannot list the name and untar)
<m4dh4tt4> PCatinean, 1: mkdir destination 2: tar -xvf file.tar -C destination
<tsarompy> ah yz
<tsarompy> good old tar -C
<m4dh4tt4> PCatinean, or if you want it in the folder you're in simply tar -xvf file.tar , sometimes if its compressed change -xvf to -xzvf
<tsarompy> is there an off-topic channel for #ubuntu
<TsakNorris> PCatinean: well first of all. Tar only chains files. There isn't any compression. so you have to use -x parameter
<tsarompy> z if its in gzip format
<m4dh4tt4> v is just verbose :P
<tsarompy> yz
<m4dh4tt4> and if you dont put f last, youre effed
<m4dh4tt4> :P
<tsarompy> and f is for free money
<tsarompy> so use f
<tsarompy> every time
<tsarompy> yz kind of unusual that we still use tape archive format in 2017
<tsarompy> but what can you do
<yokowka> <m4dh4tt4> both ways do not works... stil no programs manager, you type earlear find / -name "program manager"   where i must type it?
<m4dh4tt4> i dont always tar, but when i do, i -> tar -cvzf /dev/null /dev/random
<Cobrax> Should I use snaps or flatpak?
<Cobrax> Should I use the ubuntu repo firefox
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, that one was a joke sorry dude, try the two apt install commands i gave you
<Cobrax> Or flatpak?
<tsarompy> yz
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, try "apt install ubuntu-software" , if that doesnt work try: "apt install gnome-software"
<m4dh4tt4> Cobrax whats the end goal?
<Cobrax> None
<yokowka> i try them alredy, but still no program maneger in the tray... but terminal in first way works! and ends good
<m4dh4tt4> Cobrax, to install firefox? i would go to terminal ->sudo  apt update ;sudo apt install firefox
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, it may not show up in the tray, try searching for it in the "search your computer
<PCatinean> m4dh4tt4, I do not have the name of the file
<m4dh4tt4> " on the bar
<m4dh4tt4> PCatinean, you dont know what file its extracting? or you dont know where the archive that youre trying to extract is?
<PCatinean> m4dh4tt4, I have an archive in /path/1/ and I want to extract it but I don't know the name of the tar
<PCatinean> could be x.tar could be y.tar idk
<m4dh4tt4> you can always "ls -altr" which will list files by modified time, the most recent will be at the bottom"
<m4dh4tt4> ls -al /path/1|grep -i tar
<yokowka> <m4dh4tt4> i am your's owner! it's work!
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, haha cool man, now once it opens you can go to the bar and "lock to laucher"
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, and it will be like bran new
<PCatinean> m4dh4tt4, that's interesting
<PCatinean> and if there are more? (just curious)
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, i dont like the software center though, it has different packages from the repos, I would recommend instead, learning to use "apt-cache search firefox" and to install "apt install firefox" sometimes you get a lot of results that way so u can filter with "apt-cache search firefox|grep firefox" for less results
<fishcooker> noted frostschutz, thanks
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, although the software center is great for seeing ratings and feedback and exploring different options when you are looking for something new but i always get my stuff from apt repository
<yokowka> i'm alredy did it... can you help me with usb loader ubuntu 12.04? i dowloads .iso of it and make with help of ubuntu usb downloads creator flash, but when i insert it , it is not boot only cursor flashing at all...((
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, things can get messy if you use apt install AND the software center GUI, it will let you install vlc twice, which breaks some things and so im assuming it lets a bunch of other double installs happen too which gets messy quick
<yokowka> what is AND?
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, it means also
<yokowka> understand
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, i always use this to make my pendrives: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/, I grab Yumi.exe
<yokowka> thank you - heavens bless! where are you from?
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, If you are using it from windows , you just run the exe, if you are using from linux, "wine yumi.exe", if wine isnt found -> apt install wine
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, I live in a cave under the mountains above the shore but under the rainbows but far from the unicorns
<yokowka> you are homeless?)
<Pingula> hi
<yokowka> thats wrights terminal for apt install wine : wine app — is virtual, it's functions presents by apps: winehq-staging 2.4.0~ubuntu17.04.1 winehq-devel 2.4.0~ubuntu17.04.1 You must clear print,which of them you realy want install?
<Pingula> when i setup ubuntu i set the local time to bangkok but now it uses thai script to desplay time which i can not understand
<Pingula> how do i reverse this?
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, wine is to be able to run windows .exe files on linux, apt install wine -> it may add extras , they are necesarry dependancies
<yokowka> sudo apt...?
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, always sudo for any apt command , non super user cannot install things
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, but if ever you forget it will just give an error saying you need sudo
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, and if you , apt install wine, <error, need sudo> , you can run "sudo !!"  because !! = last command you ran
<yokowka> i try it: choose winehq staging or winehq-devel wrights it...(
<yokowka> and also: for app wine therre is no installation..
<yokowka> E: for app wine...
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, did you add other repositories that are not default? it might not be grabbing wine from the right place?
<yokowka> no i didn't
<yokowka> how to do?)
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, can you pastebin the output for me from this command :cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v '^#'
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, and also pastebin the results of this command: apt-cache show wine
<yokowka> N: Не удалось выбрать версии из пакета «wine», так как он полностью виртуальный N: Не найдено ни одного пакета  it's mean :can't choose version wine app, because it full virtual, no one app found...(
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, here's the wine i have installed : https://pastebin.com/jA4X781u
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, maybe try "sudo apt install wine1.6'
<m4dh4tt4> M4dh4tt4> yokowka, вы можете сделать вывод для меня из этой команды: cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v '^ #'
<m4dh4tt4> <M4dh4tt4> yokowka, а также pastebin результаты этой команды: apt-cache show wine
<yokowka> m4dh4tt4 Пакет wine1.6 — виртуальный, его функции предоставляются пакетами:  winehq-staging 2.4.0~ubuntu17.04.1  winehq-devel 2.4.0~ubuntu17.04.1 Вы должны явно указать, какой именно вы хотите установить.E: Для пакета «wine1.6» не найден кандидат на установку
<yokowka> it's want only winehq...!!!
<vlt> !ru | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arun007> yokowka: what?
<bazhang> #winehq yokowka
<bazhang>  /join there
<yokowka> m4dh4tt4 from command cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v '^ #      is > and it's all...
<yokowka> <bazhang> winehq-stagging or winehq devel?
<bazhang> wine-development yokowka
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, you missed a ' on the end,
<m4dh4tt4> cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v '^ #'
<yokowka> <m4dh4tt4> but there is no a on the end  cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v '^ #'
<bazhang> yokowka, what version of ubuntu are you on
<yokowka> ubuntu 17.04 ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu ## security team. ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it
<yokowka> includes ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features. ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team. ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the ## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users. ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Ubuntu's ## 'extras' repository. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<yokowka> zesty main
<bazhang> yokowka, why would you want such an older version of wine
<bazhang> it's currently 1.8.7
<yokowka> i do not... i can't install wine, only wine tricks...!!!
<bazhang> yokowka, the package name is 'wine-stable'
<m4dh4tt4> really? hmm when i did an. apt install wine. it gave me wine1.6 and now it doesnt update, hmm so would wine-stable get updated regularly?
<bazhang> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in zesty
<yokowka> what is command for installing wine-stable?
<bazhang> apt install wine-stable
<bazhang> use sudo yokowka
<m4dh4tt4> bazhang, i see, so in my 16.04 its 'wine' but zesty is 'wine-stable'
<yokowka> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет wine-stable - not found app...
<yokowka> so i'm been lammer with no wine...
<bazhang> yokowka, do  apt-cache search wine
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, sudo apt update && apt-cache search wine|grep ^wine
<bazhang> m4dh4tt4, in trusty it is wine
<bazhang> m4dh4tt4, yokowka says they are on zesty
<yokowka> E: Repository «http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu zesty Release» not has file Release.
<bazhang> where it s 'wine-stable
<yokowka> N: Обновление из этого репозитория нельзя выполнить безопасным способом, и поэтому по умолчанию он отключён.
<yokowka> repository turned off
<bazhang> yokowka, so you have some PPA for wine
<yokowka> N: Смотрите справочную страницу apt-secure(8) о создании репозитория и настройке пользователя. see page about creatin repository
<bazhang> yokowka, please stop pasting that huge amount in channel
<yokowka> bazhang i do not understand what is ppa
<bazhang> yokowka, the tualatrix repo you have is a PPA
<yokowka> so?
<bazhang> 3rd party not supported here yokowka
<yokowka> it maens will no wine?
<bazhang> so you want wine, get wine-stable
<bazhang> yokowka, is this really zesty ubuntu, or some other
<yokowka> zesty zappus
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka,
<m4dh4tt4> Если вы избавитесь от этого настраиваемого репозитория ppa, «apt install wine» или «apt install wine-stable» не будет захватывать ubuntu, а вместо этого добавляется дополнительный источник, добавленный вами
<bazhang> yokowka, and where are you getting 'wintricks from
<bazhang> !pastebin | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> yokowka, Please DONT paste that here
<yokowka> bazhang i've got it from program manager...
<m4dh4tt4> bazhang, how come im not even seeing the large posts (or even fractions of them)
<bazhang> yokowka, thats what the pastebin is for, NOT in channel
<yokowka> m4ddh4tt4 how to get off repository?
<abbas> hey every body , i want to pass all of my trafic from tor , so i open  network-manager  , and set network proxy - > sockes :  127.0.0.1 9050 , and i restart the network-manger service but it not work ? why ??
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka,
<m4dh4tt4> Нам нужно, чтобы вы использовали службу текстовых сообщений, например www.pastebin.com, чтобы делиться результатами команд, которые мы задавали, или когда вы хотите показать что-то более чем в 1 строке, потому что оно наводняет клиентские irc-клиенты, я думаю,
<m4dh4tt4>  что большинство из того, что вы Отправлено блокируется ботом, поэтому я не могу помочь вам
<DJones> Нам нужно, чтобы вы использовали службу текстовых сообщений, например www.pastebin.com, чтобы делиться
<DJones>                   результатами команд, которые мы задавали, или когда вы хотите показать что-то более чем в 1 строке, потому что
<DJones>                   оно наводняет клиентские irc-клиенты, я думаю,
<DJones> Нам нужно, чтобы вы использовали службу текстовых сообщений, например www.pastebin.com, чтобы делиться результатами команд, которые мы задавали, или когда вы хотите показать что-то более чем в 1 строке, потому что
<DJones>                   оно наводняет клиентские irc-клиенты, я думаю,
<DJones> Stupid copy & paste
<yokowka> ь4ввр4ее4http://imgur.com/a/13P9R
<yokowka> m4dh4tt4
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, LOL its an empty post :(
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka, try this site to share your errors with us -> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yokowka> https://pastebin.com/MkszAiUM
<yokowka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132061/
<newbie_> Hi. I have a problem with lxc containers. I have installed a new ubuntu12.04 container with a running service. But I cant connect from my host to that service... Some ideas?
<yokowka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132061/plain/
<newbie_> ? ... Is someone online?
<arun007> newbie_: yes
<newbie_> arun007: Do you know how to fix this problem with LXC ?
<arun007> newbie_: no
<newbie_> arun007: do you know someone who could?
<arun007> newbie_: have you checked askubuntu.com
<bazhang> #lxcontainers  newbie_
<bazhang>  /join there
<newbie_> bazhang: ok thanks
<newbie_> arun007: yes I have.
<m4dh4tt4> this should help you https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Linux_Containers
<newbie_> m4dh4tt4: interesting article. have navigated to https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_bridge for networking. my config for networking looks really similar. cant get the error I made
<m4dh4tt4> newbie_, sorry bro i know nothing about lcx but i would probably follow the guide in the link i gave you , be thorough, read and follow all the steps, they're usually pretty helpful and accurate
<m4dh4tt4> what part in the network_bridge did you follow
<m4dh4tt4> newbie_, i beleive ubuntu uses 'network-manager' so if youre following anything else you might have issues
<m4dh4tt4> newbie_, i tried to translate what language is that
<m4dh4tt4> newbie_, zulu?
<newbie_> m4dh4tt4: yes..
<newbie_> m4dh4tt4: sry. missed message. read.
<newbie_> m4dh4tt4: what language is what?
<m4dh4tt4> newbie_, i was asking what you were speaking, you answered me, that is resolved lol
<m4dh4tt4> Ubuntu usebenzisa umphathi wenethiwekhi, qinisekisa ukuthi ulandela imiyalo ecacile kulokho ku-https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_bridge ikhasi futhi ufunde konke kulesi sixhumanisi sokuqala engikunike yona, futhi ngezinye izikhathi ukuqala kabusha kusiza ukuvuselela kabusha Izinto kumphathi wenethiwekhi
<newbie_> m4dh4tt4: language ENG DEU
<newbie_> m4dh4tt4: what language do you use?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsarompy> hi
<m4dh4tt4> i use ENG
<m4dh4tt4> this channel is ENG most of the time
<pronet> Guys i how do you regain control of a channel from ChanServ??
<m4dh4tt4> as in someone else has it now?
<pronet> ChanServ has it now.. I want it back.
<bazhang> pronet, ask in #freenode
<m4dh4tt4> not sure theres much you can do, also someones gonna tell ya offtopic haha
<pronet> ok. Thnx
<newbie_> ok. found the bridge. and config is right.
<newbie_> now the service doese not work.... great
<tsarompy> pronet if its registered with services all youd need to do is identify and then join the channel
<tsarompy> otherwise try registering it
<bazhang> tsarompy, feel free to join them in #freenode
<sonu_nk> can i upgrade my ubuntu 14 machine to ubuntu 16 via command ?
<tsarompy> yes if you update your sources.list and repos in sources.list.d
<tsarompy> then run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<tsarompy> make backups first
<m4dh4tt4> sounds terrifying but impressive haha
<hippogriff> Hai everyone
<_pronet_> hippogriff /join #freenode
<m4dh4tt4> sup hippogriff u here with a ubuntu question? if so just ask
<m4dh4tt4> or u can join freenode for hi's like _pronet_ recommended haha
<hippogriff> Ok sorry
<hippogriff> I do use Ubuntu
<hippogriff> But currently no question
<wishe> Can someone help me fix my duplex jack on my laptop? The microphone is not working at all
<_pronet_> wishe: apt-get alsamixer
<wishe> _pronet_: Already got that installed
<BluesKaj> wishe, just alsamixer in the console
<BluesKaj> should ahow your mic ctls
<BluesKaj> show
<wishe> Yea it says Headphone Mic
<wishe> Volume is on
<wishe> Speakers are muted
<wishe> When i unplug, speakers volume is on and internal mic shows up
<wishe> The internal mic works but the headset mic is not working
<wishe> I tried to use the ear plugs with my phone and they work fine there
<wishe> It also shows up in pavucontrol as headset mic plugged in but no input is showing when i make sound
<_pronet_> wishe: Go to Multimedia> PulseAudio > Input > Set it to mic 2.
<BluesKaj> disable any muted with M key to show 00 in the ctl box and automute can be disabled with up/down keys
<wishe> auto mute is disabled and none of the inputs are muted
<wishe> _pronet_: Not sure where you mean
<_pronet_> wishe: Menu > Multimedia > Pulse Audio control.
<_pronet_> wishe: if you have it Download it
<_pronet_> dont**
<wishe> _pronet_: I have Pulse audio control. It is set to headset microphone
<wishe> _pronet_, BluesKaj So i used hdajackretask and made the plug work
<BluesKaj> wishe, good
<BluesKaj> :-)
<_pronet_> wishe: Okay.. :)
<_pronet_> logging off.
<BluesKaj> wishe, which audio chip and driver just for future reference info?
<mort> is nouveau supposed to spam a billion messages of SCHED_ERROR?
<mort> nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: SCHED_ERROR 08 []
<BluesKaj> mort, in what context?
<mort> well, it continuously spams that message to syslog
<mort> `journalctl | wc -l` returns 251494
<BluesKaj> no idea
<kromwell> HI there. When I try to connect a piece of software to my Mysql server I get "SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Connection refused"
<kromwell> after completting install.php it populates the database using the scheme just fine
<kromwell> but after that any operation that involves SQL returns that error
<kromwell> I heard it had something to do with different php binaries or so one being used
<kromwell> How can I reset my reserver insofar as LAMP settings are concerned and try again?
<m4dh4tt4> find out if mysql is running:
<m4dh4tt4> service --status-all|grep -i mysql
<m4dh4tt4> maybe sudo that, also try sudo netstat -antp|grep 3306
<kromwell>  [ + ]  mysql
<kromwell> Does that mean it is running?
<m4dh4tt4> then youll have config files to check  in /etc/mysql(notsureofpath) probably a mysql.conf or .ini or something, and then a /etc/php(versionnumberhere) ph
<m4dh4tt4> yep and the netstat what did that come back as?
<kromwell> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6559/mysqld
<m4dh4tt4> so most likely you need to review a file similar to /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<kromwell> oh okay
<m4dh4tt4> and where is the php webserver
<m4dh4tt4> same machine?
<kromwell> yes
<m4dh4tt4> so in the php.ini (lots of settings) review the mysql section make sure it all matches
<kromwell> aight. thanks
<kromwell> Oh. I have php 7.0
<kromwell> I need php 5.0
<m4dh4tt4> https://ubuntumind.blogspot.ca/2011/02/how-to-install-apache-php-mysql-and.html
<kromwell> ty
<m4dh4tt4> under "other tools"
<m4dh4tt4> anyone know how to get wine32 working on zesty?
<m4dh4tt4> it errors out on dependencies
<iopq> m4dh4tt4, install the dependencies, of course
<m4dh4tt4> well i wish it were that easy, im trying to help a russian install it that has like 10 ppa's added to it, haha
<m4dh4tt4> were almost done removing the ppa;s im almost positive they're interfearing, is there any way for dpkg to display all ppa installed packages?
<vadi> My ~/.profile is not taking effect - why? This is super frustrating
<m4dh4tt4> anyoneknow how to delete ppa via command line?
<vadi> Yes, there's a ppa-purge command
<DarkPsydeLord> m4dh4tt4, sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:"name"
<m4dh4tt4> how do i list the names
<m4dh4tt4> ive got this as reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132720/ if you can give me an example
<m4dh4tt4> and this
<m4dh4tt4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132297/
<oerheks> look them up on launchpad
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<m4dh4tt4>  DarkPsydeLord thats what the last paste.ubuntu link is...
<DarkPsydeLord> you can actually remove it doing this
<oerheks> type bing cairo-dock-team ppa
<m4dh4tt4> we moved all files out of there
<oerheks> lolz, removing a ppa list in that folder does not reverse packages, and your system will come to an halt some day
<oerheks> ppa-purge does that
<m4dh4tt4> ya i know it was a bad idea despite 10 diff places recommending it
<oerheks> add the ppa again, sudo apt-add-repository < ppa>  and remove it proper with ppa-purge, easy fix
<m4dh4tt4> i just added ppa-purge 2 mins ago but can you give me an example of what ppa-purge -p or -o for something from either of the pastes i put
<DarkPsydeLord> well a lil background on the intended action will be helpful also
<m4dh4tt4> i did, were going for wine32 but ppa's are in the way
<oerheks> no need for -p or -o .. time to read a manual to see that those do
<DarkPsydeLord> ususally you just use sudo ppa-purge "ppa url"
<m4dh4tt4> you have to point ppa-purge to the ppa somehow
<DarkPsydeLord> isnt it?
<oerheks> not an url, the green line on the launchpad ppa page >>  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa :: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> or above the green line, wwhatever
<DarkPsydeLord> so the url you got from sources after all
<m4dh4tt4> ok but all i have is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132297/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132720/ , which ppa-purge switch with what from that? i dont have the commands he used to add
<m4dh4tt4> or which place to find proper ppa string to use for ppa-purge?
<oerheks> read back, already answered, launchpad page of the ppa
<oerheks> and hou to use is in the message of ubottu, sudo ppa-purge <ppa:name>
<oerheks> you are smart enough to find that out yourself, m4dh4tt4
<m4dh4tt4> ive been at this for 3 hrs im getting tunnel visionned and everything i ask him to run hes gotta pastebin fml
<m4dh4tt4> ive removed the ppa's 3 diff ways and they still exist
<m4dh4tt4> ive never seen so many ppa;s in my life hahaha
<m4dh4tt4> oerheks, did you seriously just send me a link to add another ppa
<oerheks> we warn against the use of ppa's. anyway, google on that ppa.list name surely gives a launhchpad page
<m4dh4tt4> im aware, and fully agree
<oerheks> m4dh4tt4, i just gave an example, to DarkPsydeLord ..
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, did you delete them from /etc/apt/sources.list.d  ?
<m4dh4tt4> ya that dir is empty now
<m4dh4tt4> and apt-key list still shows ALL of them
<m4dh4tt4> and so we sudo apt-key update and relist and still same
<BluesKaj> then check your package manager
<DarkPsydeLord> oerheks, i dont need to remove anything :D
<m4dh4tt4> https://imgur.com/a/msBRX
<m4dh4tt4> shows all unchecked cept 1
<oerheks> or go into softwarecenter> software&updates> authentication, there are the keys stored
<m4dh4tt4> then apt-key list still shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132840/
<m4dh4tt4> ya that screeenie is software and updates
<BluesKaj> Warning: 'apt-key update' is deprecated and should not be used anymore!
<oerheks> removing those lists so you do not update those ppa packages surely give issues in the future.
<DarkPsydeLord> just a matter of time
<m4dh4tt4> k so if you wanted this ppa gone  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132863/ = only info , you would ppa-purge ____________ ? if not enough info i need to run ________?
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, To revert to official packages, install the ppa-purge package and run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:nameofppa".
<m4dh4tt4> so what in that pastebin would be the name of the ppa is what i am asking
<m4dh4tt4> the only thing i can reference is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132863/ (taken from apt-key list and ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d ) so the name is? or best place to find exact ppa names or i guess if you guys just want to be egotiscical ill start bruteforceing it
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, if the ppa is still present on your system look in your package manager sources
<DarkPsydeLord> wow
<oerheks> why should we google .. ppa+wine-ubuntu-wine-builds-zesty.list gives your answer.
<m4dh4tt4> im trying to help someeone, these arent my ppa's, theres like 12 ppa's we want to remove
<m4dh4tt4> i appreciate and agree with the recommendation of ppa-purge , but it would be nice if that information was available in a file so i can give ppa-purge the proper argument
<DarkPsydeLord> we told you like 4 times already
<BluesKaj> well, I've had enough
<m4dh4tt4> k so i gave you all the info i have
<oerheks> there is no such file with command, you need to express it yourself, or let him do it with enough examples given
<m4dh4tt4> and yet nobodys produced a full command
<oerheks> too much commands, we are lazy
<DarkPsydeLord> we did
<DarkPsydeLord> go to software sources look for the url then write ppa-purge "what you found"
<m4dh4tt4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25132863/ with this info, im missing one word, if all 3 or 4 of ya say its so easy then  its ppa-purge _______
<m4dh4tt4> ppa-purge _______ > nobody knows but hhey just do it
<DarkPsydeLord> thats not where you look for
<DarkPsydeLord> wanna remove it by force with that info? then sudo rm -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"ppatoremove.list"
<m4dh4tt4> i tend to agree so i was hoping for a better place to find the ppa names, its alright ill google each one
<m4dh4tt4> that folders empty we did that an hour ago
<DarkPsydeLord> although its not the best option
<DarkPsydeLord> the go to dash write software sources and find the ppa url
<m4dh4tt4> and apt-key list still shows it all i must be missing something ,sigh , well thx for the help guys i didnt mean to sound unapreeciative but ive kinda been exploring all this
<DarkPsydeLord> and use ppa purge
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, this looks like the wine list :-) get ppa names from  here, https://launchpad.net/~wine/+archive/ubuntu/wine-builds
<DarkPsydeLord> BluesKaj, oerheks suggested that before XD
<DarkPsydeLord> but m4dh4tt4 went crazy
<BluesKaj> ok then he should use it
 * BluesKaj sjakes his head
<BluesKaj> shakes even
<abbas> hey every body , i installed a .deb package but im not sure the package was safe ,. when i run dpkg -I it return this information : https://paste.ubuntu.com/25132970/
<abbas> what should i do ?
<eka> hi all, I want to count the lines of compressed files in some directories ... so far I have find . -name "*.gz" | xargs zcat | wc -l ... but that gives me the total... I want the count of each individual file... any clue on how to do it?
<abbas> i get the package from one of my freinds
<warri0rr> abbas I do not understand your question
<warri0rr> Did you find out it was not safe?
<leftyfb> abbas: why do you think it's unsafe? Why didn't you download it from their website instead of your friend?
<abbas> leftyfb: it is my mistake
<leftyfb> abbas: you haven't answered any of the questions
<abbas> leftyfb:  because i guessed the friend download it from wrong site
<leftyfb> you guessed? But you don't know for sure? If you don't know and don't trust it, then just uninstall it. I don't understand the issue.
<abbas> warri0rr: i need vpn application . so i searched and after i can't find , i get a package from my friend ,
<abbas> leftyfb: if the app is a virous do it remove after uninstalling ?
<warri0rr> Not necessarily
<warri0rr> If it's a virus and you ran it it could have done anything really
<leftyfb> abbas: It sounds like you're never going to be content until you wipe your computer completely, reinstall ubuntu and restore from backup. You should probably just do that.
<warri0rr> I see they have an android app too
<abbas> leftyfb: it is a lot of work
<abbas> do you here the package name "vpnoneclick" before ?
<abbas> heare *
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> doesn't mean it's not reputable
<leftyfb> also doesn't mean the copy you got from your friend IS reputable
<abbas> leftyfb:  you are right , if the package name is reputable it is foolish to get it from friends
<abbas> thankyou
<abbas> leftyfb: are you here ? if the fingerprint of .deb packages are equal is that mean that it downloaded from it is real site ?
<leftyfb> abbas: sure
<huwjr> hia - anyone run into an issue running cirrus on ubuntu 16.04.2 specifically? seems to be setting the wrong console at boot and i’m unsure as to the proper fix, i’m able to ctrl+alt+F-key to a working console, but it’s annoying as it’s a VM.
<arun007> :)
<Guy1524_> hey guys, there is a game on windows that doesn't work w/ wine anymore that supports openGL is there any way to pass through the openGL to the host OS (ubuntu) for a smoother experience?
<nicomachus> Guy1524_: you might try ##gamingonlinux
<nicomachus> err... one #. #gamingonlinux
<itu> hi
<itu> apacheserver is started at my home PC , is that normal?
<arun007> itu: thats normal
<itu> since when?
<tgm4883> arun007: apacheserver is normal?
<maze88> hey, i am on ubuntu 17.04... is it the latest LTS version?
<tgm4883> maze88: no, 16.04 is the latest LTS
<scottjl> no
<tgm4883> !lts | maze88
<ubottu> maze88: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<maze88> and if NOT then is there an orderly way i can DOWNgrade it?
<tgm4883> maze88: reinstall
<maze88> tgm4883: thanks, can i try to briefly describe my issue and you try and suggest if a reinstall&downgrade is worth trying?
<[n0mad]> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<grady> how i can prevent my gigabit ethernet trafic to go and over my 100mb switch? :/
<rfmon> While trying to setup a bridge network in KVM, I managed to mess up my default  interface (enp37s0). Initially it didn't show up when issuing "ifconfig" (however it showed up using "ifconfig -a").
<grady> i need only a internet from that switch but i dont want that any other trafic like my network goes there
<rfmon> Anybody up for some debugging?
<tgm4883> grady: is it a layer 3 switch?
<grady> i dont know
<grady> what these layers are?
<maze88> is downgrading (reinstall) from ubuntu 17.04 to 16.04 worth trying for the following issue: suspend&freeze issues when changing users on an ubuntu-single-boot laptop that has integrated (intel hd620) and dedicated (geforce940mx) graphics?
<tgm4883> grady: Let me ask something else. Why do you think your gigabit traffic is going over your 100M switch?
<grady> it is controlled switch but i dont have access to it :/ perhaps there is settings how to route the ports?
<grady> tgm4883, transfer speeds are only 10
<grady> 100mbit
<tgm4883> grady: This is probably better suited for ##networking but generally it would all happen automatically if both ends of your transfer are connected to the same switch and on the same subnet
<grady> the subnet are the same but we dont have more gigaswitches :)
<overclock> hey there
<overclock> i use ubuntu.. erm.. 14.04 iirc.. but lately i cant upgrade to moar > kernel 3.13-123
<tgm4883> grady: I don't understand, but in any case it's offtopic for this channel.
<tgm4883> !networking | grady
<tgm4883> :/
<overclock> i use a RIP of a dvd of 2014 under virtualbox u cant figure how fast is
<tgm4883> grady: you should ask in ##networking instead
<grady> sure
<overclock> grady can i help
<overclock> yes yes well i use fast ports and cat5 -> non "e"
<tgm4883> overclock: not ubuntu support
<overclock> i see tgm4883 !!
<oerheks> bypassing a 100 mbit switch ..
<maze88> is downgrading (reinstall) from ubuntu 17.04 to 16.04 worth trying for the following issue: suspend&freeze issues when changing users on an ubuntu-single-boot laptop that has integrated (intel hd620) and dedicated (geforce940mx) graphics?
<overclock> usermod -l
<overclock> ?
<overclock> well wrong reply, forgot
<grady> we have also some cat5 cables but they are gigabit capable.
<Jonii> How do I change mouse sensitivity on ubuntu 17.04?
<Jonii> Settings menu does nothing. xset m 100 0 does nothing
<Jonii> I don't know what else to do
<oerheks> maze88, 17.04 got the latest intel drivers, https://launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel , but i don't see how drivers influence changing users
<Jonii> I installed razer mouse drivers thing in hopes of it doing something too
<m4dh4tt4> maze88, i had a ton of issues, what ended up fixing for me was removing all nvdidia packages from dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia, , make sure theyre all gone,(dont reboot) then sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa; sudo apt update; sudo apt install nvidia-340
<oerheks> nvidia 940 .. first support is 346
<m4dh4tt4> maxe88 i struggled for months until i realized the nvidia-340 is what ubuntu devs recommend, i have an intel as well as a GTX 960m so its close
<m4dh4tt4> oerheks, whered you find that i'd love to see it referenced somewhere
<m4dh4tt4> cuz ill gladly swap if its recommended by an official ubuntu repo
<maze88> so to summarize: remove all nvidia software (why not to reboot after that?) and then install proprietary nvidia drivers verison 340?
<oerheks> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/84043/en-us
<oerheks> added 940m
<maze88> and what is the rational of an older driver package working, opposed to a newer one?
<m4dh4tt4> well if you grab from the ppa i recommended, which was recommended by ubuntu staff, there is no 346
<m4dh4tt4> i had the latest, i struggled with an unstable laptop for months
<maze88> oerheks: the driver notes in the link you provided mention geforce 940m. i have 940mx, has this got any significant difference in this context?
<maze88> and could you repeat that command with `dpkg...` i am not sure how to scroll up chat history in irssi client. );
<m4dh4tt4> maze88, regardless of what you decide today, write down my initial recommend somewhere so that in a few weeks when youre still running into problems because it can/will solve
<m4dh4tt4> maze88, i had a ton of issues, what ended up fixing for me was removing all nvdidia packages from dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia, , make sure theyre all gone,(dont reboot) then sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa; sudo apt update; sudo apt install nvidia-34
<maze88> m4dh4tt4: thank you, i will now!
<m4dh4tt4> i recommend not rebooting because nouveau ends up installing
<oerheks> maze88,  when i google on 940mx is see a lot of issues with drivers indeed
<m4dh4tt4> then you might get stuck in a no graphiux
<m4dh4tt4> when i do a apt-cache search nvidia|grep 346  = no results so not sure what the plan would be there
<m4dh4tt4> are you recommending the non repo version?
<m4dh4tt4> yo maze88 that last commaand got truncated
<m4dh4tt4> maze88, you want sudo apt install nvidia-340
<oerheks> just run sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # and the right driver(s) will be installed
<m4dh4tt4> false
<m4dh4tt4> i dono maybe
<m4dh4tt4> w/e i said my peice, i was literally considering going back to windows until i found a ubuntu staff who recommended /\ ,
<m4dh4tt4> i tried nvidia-bumblebee nvidia-prime, nouveau, nvidia 375, nvidia 384 etc etc
<m4dh4tt4> its not guesswork
<m4dh4tt4> when you add the ppa it shows you this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25133481/
<m4dh4tt4> "For G8x, G9x and GT2xx GPUs use `nvidia-340` (340.102)"
<maze88> m4dh4tt4, i tried those all too for the past few weeks
<maze88> luckily i dont *need* good GFX for work or DOTA2 d:
<m4dh4tt4> dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia         -> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<m4dh4tt4> paste me what ya got i can try and help
<m4dh4tt4> i dont even game my 2200$ laptop was running like a pentium 3 without 340, random tasks shooting to 99% cpu, couldnt reboot, display issues all over the place, vmware locking up, any video playing slow and choppy etc etc
<m4dh4tt4> in the last 3 months i had about 8 people try and steer me in the right direction, i tried everything and anything recommended
<m4dh4tt4> wont work right if you have an old package though or anything non 340 or nouveau
<maze88> m4dh4tt4: wont*?
<maze88> `dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia` RETURNS `ii  bbswitch-dkms                                   0.8-4ubuntu1                                amd64        Interface for toggling the power on NVIDIA Optimus video cards`
<m4dh4tt4> gotta http://paste.ubuntu.com
<m4dh4tt4> the bot blocked your multi line paste
<maze88> m4dh4tt4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25133519/
<m4dh4tt4> aight id say, sudo apt remove bbswitch-dkms ;(bumblebee related) never worked for me
<m4dh4tt4> add the ppa and apt install nvidia-340
<m4dh4tt4> wait
<maze88> i'm on the bus wi-fi, i will not be doing it all now. i am getting off in 2 minutes. i will log back on only later...
<m4dh4tt4> dpkg -l|egrep -i 'libcuda|bumblebee|prime|nouveau' -> paste
<BluesKaj> no need for a ppa for nvidia-340
<maze88> when will you be on, how best is it for us to resume this discussion later?
<maze88> m4dh4tt4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25133616/
<Jrminot> Hi all, I'm a linux novice. I have an ubuntu 14.04 image that I am working with. The image had a 3.13 kernel and I downloaded a 4.2 kernel. I rebooted and then deleted the 3.13 kernel. The machine was acting very sluggish and after a while, I lost all access to it. Now, it appears to be in a reboot cycle. Any ideas on how I should get it working again?
<m4dh4tt4> apt-cache search nvidia-340 , if exists install it, if not, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt install nvidia-340, take a screenshot of this, im usually on but hours are random
<oerheks> m4dh4tt4, please, no need to repeat your wrongly answer
<oerheks> .. kindly
<m4dh4tt4> he said he was on a bus and already asked to repeat once and wanted to meet later to receive it again, i recommended screenshot cuz hes on an app that cant scroll
<ducasse> m4dh4tt4: 340 may or may not be right for him, depending on gpu. ubuntu-drivers autoinstall will select the right one, and *should* work. best to try that first.
<m4dh4tt4> well i just ran that and it started nvidia-384 which was wrong
<oerheks> not with original drivers, not that ppa
<m4dh4tt4> apt-cache search nvidia-346|wc -l -> 0
<oerheks> he is on 17.04/ it does give 346
<m4dh4tt4> i told him to write it down so so no matter what he does today he has something to try later
<oerheks> now i am stopping. good luck.
<m4dh4tt4> your nick rings a bell, i think youre the guy that was helping me on the 1st of 5 times i struggled with my card, sorry to bruise your ego for having used another solution
<VeryBewitching> Does anyone know how to launch the gnome-keyring unlocking UI dialog from the command line?
<leftyfb> VeryBewitching: are you having this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1689825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689825 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not unlocked on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> Jrminot: Got a liveDVD(USB) on hand ? and a lot of time ? .. might be able to establish a full change root and install a kernel .. once booting then we can consider what it will take to remove the 4.2 kernel and properly install via the HardWare Enablement process .
<leftyfb> VeryBewitching: if you are, then the solution is to remove the package 'dbus-user-session'
<VeryBewitching> leftyfb: It's not a bug I'm experiencing, it's that RubyMine and PhpStorm (InelliJ IDEs) will launch the dialog to unlock database/svn/git passwords, but I want to launch it when I first login to the PC so it's already unlocked
<Jrminot> @Bashing-om I can put one together. I'll work on that
<leftyfb> VeryBewitching: seahorse
<VeryBewitching> leftyfb: Just wondering what I would have to execute to run the dialog and have KDE run that just after I've logged in
<leftyfb> oh, it's KDE
<leftyfb> no idea
<tabp0le> Hey guys, I upgraded to ubuntu 17.04 mate the other day. Since then, whenever my laptop resumes from suspend it is frozen on this screen: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/z2tuG3jGrvg2qCfUoGrCEyoxblBmmR24E_QkzT_G4D2-VOVEHDG-ImReCfFQrRpqaUm5B0QWmzlAJZCMEUCfRczGCSz8glt-tzpsZA-9YOzwD5UcOoTw94p5fhXmOYIlHu8algLPMeyn2V4kZizQU0i0y91Zuchl1bM4QGxZ_TVU73RCSvIRseUUcprIxINQap8rFjMVd2eQcNGpXQc1nDeHhWZA22Kifo9JHrd91LQXGobaa_txeSvUa6Rh2xSUE1gTxr_poq8sn
<tabp0le> HrEisDbMJX-1m8trkGpfYU_bD3nmxLP53rDaZzu6pUUSrHfTLLUYEOa8kdyGAd3FBRxG6SmxBQe9wOGW73thpZNz59eJHlgx-XNmIIfiqEmyGxHIozCDL52HsKzPJZ56G3c4F825SLvobkZs-2Kpyq12mcIg0wnD_yDeBI11VBSkXI0GqSb9ROpqDUd6MazryCFGuBNF2tPGwYDTJauI4oQzwK-x4t0IqvPaDH71CcN89XrjcFJIIz0y1ZzlZVWQNuEI8cbhIFFK-KGYpAlnXPcx9T0sp85eNwnx72AFb6PcGjaVbOJ1kVI7pq8ymfcMOimrVpSlnQ6xrrrZIDygGPW7RV97IyHTaoYjpOzaL1VXKtROwNsGijh02tqDNtS7ZCmcS53ErQ71__xQCEhKQvu9Cq5qkmwIjs=w696-h927-no
<leftyfb> Jrminot: why did you install 14.04?
<VeryBewitching> leftyfb: seahorse is the manager.  I get a dialog window that displays a password entry input, I'm trying to figure out what command to run to do that.
<tabp0le> 17.04
<tabp0le> nvmd you weren't talking to me
<calimero_82> hi, i've problems with ubuntu 16.04, screen tearing, i've asus p553m, intel gpu
<ducasse> tabp0le: can you boot with 'quiet splash' removed from the kernel command line?
<ioria> VeryBewitching, you can try digging in libsecret-tools (never used personally)
<ducasse> tabp0le: oh, from suspend - sorry, nvm
<tabp0le> ducasse: Thank you anyways!
<ducasse> tabp0le: is it reachable via ssh?
<VeryBewitching> ioria: Thanks for that lead :D
<ioria> VeryBewitching,  gl
<ducasse> calimero_82: which intel gpu, exactly?
<tabp0le> ducasse: Yeah, it's my personal PC
<ducasse> tabp0le: so it's just the display that is frozen?
<calimero_82> ducasse: Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx
<ioria> VeryBewitching,  https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Libsecret
<tabp0le> ducasse: No the entire computer, I can't even switch tty. The only hardware button that does anything is the power button
<ducasse> calimero_82: try saving http://paste.ubuntu.com/25133872/ as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf and restart x11
<ducasse> tabp0le: yes, but can it be reached via ssh in this state?
<ducasse> tabp0le: ie - when frozen, can you log in over ssh from another machine?
<tabp0le> ducasse: Ahh i see your question. I'm not sure I hadn't tried that since I'm always using wifi. I can try hardwiring it and see if it can be reached
<ducasse> tabp0le: you can use ssh over wifi too
<tabp0le> ducasse: You don't think my computer would suspend the wifi card?
<ducasse> tabp0le: i don't think anything, i'm trying to find out for sure :)
<tabp0le> haha
<tabp0le> OK, I'm going to try now
<tabp0le> ducasse: Good chance I'll be disconnected, but I'll come back and report :)
<ducasse> tabp0le: ok
<calimero_82> ducasse: i haven't xorg.conf.d
<ducasse> calimero_82: just create it
<calimero_82> ducasse:
<calimero_82> ducasse:  ok
<tomreyn> feels like a dumb question, but i need to ask it anyways: is there anything comparable to group policies in linuxland (ubuntu specifically)?
<tgm4883> tomreyn: group policies are just settings that you specify on a subset of your boxes right? So you'd just need something that could manage your server configuration, which there are a handful of different automation/configuration management ways to do
<calimero_82> ducasse:  now i reboot
<calimero_82> thanks
<tgm4883> tomreyn: ubuntu specific would be https://landscape.canonical.com/
<tabp0le> @ducasse I was able to ssh in
<tomreyn> tgm4883: right, i guess the special thing about GPOs is that i think even admins on a windows system may not be able to override them if the system is part of a domain. but not sure about that, i'm not really into AD.
<tabp0le> ducasse: /var/log/lastlog
<tabp0le> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25133909/
<tabp0le> /var/log/kern.log
<tabp0le> /var/log/kern.log
<tabp0le> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25133912/
<tabp0le> /var/log/faillog
<tabp0le> /var/log/faillog
<tomreyn> but in fact end user systems where end users dont have unrestricted root access combined with config deploymnent achieves this (and is actually a lot more versatile)
<tgm4883> tomreyn: that's probably not true, I think the local administrator account can do anything root can do
<tomreyn> possibly, i'm not sure
<tgm4883> tomreyn: Yea I'd just do some sort of configuration deployment then via puppet/salt/ansible/chef
<tomreyn> right, thanks
<calimero_82> it works ducasse thanks
<ducasse> calimero_82: great, yw :)
<Elimin8er> ducasse, tabp0le is going to jump on a VPN since he mistakely got him self banned from the server...........
<Elimin8er> I was just ragging on him about that on slack 2 mins ago.
<ducasse> ack, i'll be here.
<Jonii> How do I change mouse sensitivity on ubuntu 17.04?
<Jonii> Settings menu does nothing. xset m 100 0 does nothing
<Jonii> I don't know what else to do
<Jonii> I installed razer mouse drivers thing in hopes of it doing something too
<ducasse> Jonii: xset should definitely do something, have you tried playing with the values? they're documented in the man page.
<daum> hi guys - how do i get openssl to support tls v  1.1 and 1.2? i tried apt update and apt upgrade openssl but it says it's already the latest version
<Jonii> I changed it between 0 and 1000
<Jonii> No change
<Jonii> Tried all the values I could think of, including fractions
<tgm4883> !details | daum
<ubottu> daum: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<daum> tgm4883, http://dpaste.com/34FRQAQ
<daum> tgm4883, ah i see 1.1 is disabled by deafult, 1.2 is there
<ducasse> Jonii: you might also want to look at xinput, but i'm not very familiar with that i'm afraid.
<Jrminot> @leftyfb As for why I upgraded kernal. I wanted a kernel that could support openvswitch
<Jrminot> The install instructios said that kernals of 3.3+ natively supported it
<Jrminot> I was on 3.13
<ducasse> Jrminot: in that case, use the hwe stack, not a random newer kernel
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> Jrminot, but you are also running as a vm
<Jrminot> The Ubuntu 14.04 is on physical hardware
<Jrminot> it's acting as a host for a virtualbox vm
<pwca> every time I log on I hate to do sudo ip link set enp4s0 down/up and sudo service network-manager restart to make my wifi work.
<pwca> how can I make this stick?
<pwca> I am using Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS.
<ducasse> pwca: you need to down/up your wired interface to make wifi work, or is restarting nm enough?
<pwca> I think I need to down/up my interface, but I am not 100% sure.
<ducasse> i really would not think so, can't see why it should
<Jrminot> I've got a question about tuntap interfaces. Is that within scope of this channel?
<nicomachus> Spotify has suddenly started opening in complete full-screen. It's the only window that does. Nothing I try will take it out of fullscreen. My dock won't pop up over it, it doesn't show any window buttons (close/max/min), and I have to alt-tab to another full-screen window to get to the dock to close Spotify.
<nicomachus> Anything I can do to force to not open fullscreen?
<darkfrog> I just recently installed Ubuntu 17.04 and cannot get the nvidia drivers to work on my desktop.  I have an NVIDIA 980 Ti and have installed the "graphics-drivers" ppa.  After installing `nvidia-384` and rebooting lightdm comes up and I try to log in and it redirects me back to lightdm.  Any assistance is appreciated.
<nicomachus> darkfrog: what PPA? You shouldn't need a PPA for nvidia drivers.
<darkfrog> the nouveau drivers work fine
<darkfrog> nicomachus: I tried the "additional drivers" first and got the exact same problem
<nicomachus> is there a reason you can't just use nouveau instead of the proprietary ones?
<maret> hi everyone I was trying to fix my WIndows on dual boot system and accidentaly set wrong partition to active. Now when I restart PC I get: error no such partition and I enter grub rescue mode, what should i do?
<darkfrog> nicomachus: this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<darkfrog> nicomachus: because I have four monitors and when I try to connect them with nouveau the machine hangs
<saigel_> I need a recommendation for the "right" video driver to support Lenovo W530. It has hybrid graphics card Intel/nVidia. nVidia-304 is bad, but it's the best I've found so far.
<m4dh4tt4> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall , saigel_ try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall nicomachus try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<BluesKaj> saigel_, sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<saigel_> thank you, m4dh4tt4
<saigel_> Thank you, too, BluesKaj
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: that just tries to install "nvidia-384" which stops allowing me to log in
<m4dh4tt4> oh well i was recommending something else to people but i got stomped earlier was told ubuntu-drivers autoinstall was the way to go
<m4dh4tt4> figured id see how many people get ran into a wall
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: what were you recommending to people....I won't tell anyone. :-p
<m4dh4tt4> shhh bro i cant , Im already unpopular af
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: dude, I have a t-shirt that says, "People...not a big fan"....you aren't going to beat me in an unpopularity contest. :-p
<m4dh4tt4> aight cool sec
<saigel_> I've just now done the "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall", but haven't rebooted yet. I HAVE been down the road where I get into a boot loop before. It's not fun! I hope this isn't going to put me there again...
<m4dh4tt4> LOL
<m4dh4tt4> 2 peeps into a wall
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, run  lshw|grep -C 5 -i display and put the output in http://paste.ububtu.com dont paste here
<matthiaskrgr> hi, does the (x)ubuntu installer support btrfs?
<m4dh4tt4> sudo it plz
<ducasse> matthiaskrgr: yes
<matthiaskrgr> nice, thanks
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25134373/
<ducasse> matthiaskrgr: select manual partitioning, and you can use any supported fs you want
<BluesKaj> darkfrog, check the nvidia site for their recommended linux driver for your gpu , however don't download it or use , you just need the equivalent nvidia-3XXXX numbered driver in the ubuntu drivers list, which is supported, the 384 driver is still experimental afaik..most like the 375 or 378 should work
<BluesKaj> most likely
<matthiaskrgr> ah ok
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, sry also a dpkg -l|egrep -i 'nouveau|nvidia|opencl|bumblebee|prime'
<m4dh4tt4> because if u dont start fresh were gonna have issues so ill check your packages
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25134392/
<m4dh4tt4> k i dont see interfearance anyone correct me if im wrong
<ducasse> m4dh4tt4: if you want more complex raid/partitioning/crypto setups, use the server installer
<darkfrog> currently I'm just running nouveau
<saigel_> nouveau kinda sucks on my hardware.
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, run this, DONT ACCEPT IT, paste output: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, it will give recommendation based on your card number, and also yes, run it even if you already have it, you can ctrl+ c if we dont like the recommended
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: that should already be added
<posi> I got a new laptop it's a levono yoga and it keeps crashing after my most recent xenial update  "Lenovo Y50-70 Laptop Computer - 59445917 - Black: DOORBUSTER - 4th Generation Intel Core i7-4720HQ (2.60GHz 1600MHz 6MB)"  Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<posi> i am seeing a ton of segfaults
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: yeah, says "Current official release: nvidia-381" and "Current long-lived branch release: nvidia-375"
<darkfrog> I *believe* I've already tried both of those
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, mmhmm and des it also say  For G8x, G9x and GT2xx GPUs use `nvidia-340`
<m4dh4tt4> does*
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: yes
<m4dh4tt4> personally id try apt install nvidia-340
<Hanumaan> was trying to upgrade postgresql from 9.5 to 9.6 got this error : https://apaste.info/Owys what should be done?
<Bashing-om> posi: And if you boot an older kernel from the grub boot menu - what then ?
<posi> well when i was running the earlier one today i didn't have such crashy crash
<posi> i'm thinking memtest is the next step
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: that's for much older video cards than what I've got
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, well i struggled for 3 months until i started listening to ppa recommendation
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: the 980 Ti is the second generation (10 is current)
<m4dh4tt4> im running 340 on my troubled nvidia
<m4dh4tt4> darkfrog, desktop correct?
<darkfrog> m4dh4tt4: yes
<m4dh4tt4> well i dont know what else to say, if you want try the 375 first
<m4dh4tt4> heck trry a bunch
<darkfrog> I suppose it can't hurt to try....I'll go test 381, 375, and then 340.
<m4dh4tt4> i wish i was running most recept too
<m4dh4tt4> recent*
<m4dh4tt4> but i went 3 months running like a pentium 3
<m4dh4tt4> im on 16.04 and ive got a 980  in this box
<darkfrog> hopefully I'll be back. :-p
<Bashing-om> posi: Were me, I would boot that older kernel, and see what the situatuion is on the next kernel update .
<m4dh4tt4> oops 970 my bad
<Bashing-om> m4dh4tt4: Pastebin for me ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' and I will verify what the correct version driver is .
<m4dh4tt4> Bashing-om, its darkfrog that wants it
<Bashing-om> m4dh4tt4: K . ( not paying close 'nuf attention, huh ) .
<m4dh4tt4> Bashing-om, i would love to know what sources you use to clarify whats appropriate
<m4dh4tt4> Bashing-om, cuz its still not crystal clear for me
<Bashing-om> m4dh4tt4: Nvidia's sites : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us ; http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && eject && eject -t
<m4dh4tt4> Bashing-om, cool thx, kinda crazy how a gtx 980 is "legacy" already
<m4dh4tt4> uhm nvm i misread that
<pwca> every time I log on I hate to do sudo ip link set enp4s0 down/up and sudo service network-manager restart to make my wifi work. how can I make this stick? I am using Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS.
<Bashing-om> m4dh4tt4: Huh ? " Version:375.66 " : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us . Long way from legacy .
<ducasse> pwca: did you check if the down/up is really necessary?
<pwca> no.
<ducasse> start there, then
<m4dh4tt4> ya pwca , remove stuff from your routine that will solve it
<pwca> I don't get it.
<pwca> remove stuff from my routine?
<m4dh4tt4> me neither
<pwca> say only service network-manager restart is necessary.
<pwca> what then?
<m4dh4tt4> i would personally ps aux|grep -i wpa-supplicant
<ducasse> pwca: if only the nm restart is necessary, we figure out why that is. if not, we need to figure out why you need to bounce a wired interface for wifi to work
<m4dh4tt4> see if its runinng(probably is) then reboot and see if its running before you do your routine
<m4dh4tt4> odds are it might be not starting up on its own
<pwca> this isn't giving any results, m4dh4tt4.
<m4dh4tt4> oops
<m4dh4tt4> wpa_supplicant
<m4dh4tt4> also off a fresh boot, check sudo service network status ; sudo service network-manager status
<m4dh4tt4> one of those 3 may be off
<ioria> pwca, enp4s0 is most probably an ethernet interface .... not wifi
<ducasse> ioria: my point exactly
<ioria> ok
<pwca> so, assume only service network-manager restart is required.
<pwca> what now?
<BluesKaj> pwca, try sudo dhclient
<miratus> hi all
<ioria> pwca, i'd check dmesg
<miratus> ubuntu newbie here
<ioria> pwca, i assume NM it's enabled to start at boot, and same for your wifi interface
<ducasse> pwca: open the nm connection editor, make sure 'allow all users to connect to this network' is checked
<pwca> how do I open the nm connection editor?
<ioria> pwca, nm-connection-editor
<BluesKaj> pwca after dhclient try opening a browser or ping google.com
<ioria> pwca, check 'General'
<pwca> ioria: it's set to all users.
<pwca> BluesKaj: everything works?
<ducasse> pwca: also automatically connect is checked?
<pwca> yeah, ducasse.
<pwca> ok, I will try to reboot and see if the two first lines are necessary.
<ioria> pwca, reboot, and dmesg | grep -i  mywifiinterface
<ducasse> pwca: then we need the status of the network-manager service on a fresh boot, and try not to bounce the ethernet if afterwards
<CoderEurope> How do I curl an audio track from a proprietory service ?
<Bashing-om> miratus: Welcome . Support in this channel - do you have an issue to discuss ?
<ducasse> CoderEurope: what kind of service?
<CoderEurope> ducasse, http://www.manxradio.com/radioplayer/od/8194/
<ducasse> CoderEurope: i seriously doubt it's possible to grab an mp3 or similar, it's most likely just streamed in some way
<cuddylier> Anyone know how I would download the file on https://aekalix.stackstorage.com/s/Sv9WKvmIMV0t9VE? It's not possible to get a direct URL anyway I can see.
<warri0rr> pwca, NetworkManager is the friendly graphical network manager then you have wicd which has a curses interface and then the plain old interfaces file
<cuddylier> I assume I need to use the post data flag with wget but I'm not sure what post data to use.
<warri0rr> CoderEurope you can check the page source if there is any link which leads to the resource
<pwca> warri0rr: ok, that was a non sequitur.
<pwca> ducasse: ip link set enp4s0 up is necessary.
<pwca> + service network-manager restart
<warri0rr> Also you should have networkmanager be started up by systemctl/service ?
<ducasse> pwca: ok, did you save the status output from before doing that routine?
<ioria> pwca, what kind of wifi card do you have ?
<pwca> I am using this driver: https://github.com/kuttor/Asus-N53-PCU-RT5592STA-Driver-for-Linux-Kernel-4.6-Ubuntu-16.10
<pwca> which I compiled myself.
<ioria> pwca, sudo lshw -C Network
<pwca> product: RT5592 PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<pwca> maybe this is the solution? https://askubuntu.com/questions/893724/asus-n53-rt5592-on-ubunti-16-04
<ioria> pwca, it's a desktop ?
<pwca> it's a 'box' not a 'book'.
<CoderEurope> ducasse, warri0rr cheers got it (mp3) http://ow.ly/dFHp30dN490
<ioria> pwca, i mean, not a laptop ?
<pwca> it is not a lap top.
<CoderEurope> !semantic
<warri0rr> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<warri0rr> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> pwca, are you on yakkety ?
<pwca> I beg your pardon?
<pwca> I am in xenial.
<ioria> pwca,  ok
<ioria> pwca,  and uname -r ?
<pwca> 4.4.0-83-generic
<warri0rr> pwca what is the issue?
<pwca> every time I log on I hate to do ip link set enp4s0 up and service network-manager restart to make my wifi work.
<warri0rr> does that mean networkmanager does not start on boot?
<warri0rr> does it throw any error?
<sary> ioria: you may want to have a looka t pwca's configration in /etc/network/interfaces , also running: $ ip addr flush dev enp4s0 , might help!
<pwca> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Wac0b8i5/
<ioria> sary, do you think he edited that ?
<pwca> wtf, that was annoying.
<warri0rr> it's correct
<warri0rr> wait
<warri0rr> why is everything on one line
<ioria> it's default
<pwca> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8); auto lo; iface lo inet loopback
<warri0rr> Everything on one lin?
<warri0rr> line?
<pwca> ; means break.
<warri0rr> Yes but the hash in the front
<warri0rr> comments it
<warri0rr> all
<BluesKaj> pwca, so you have connect via ethernet first , enp0s is formely eth0
<ioria> pwca, well, that module is for 4.6 kern
<pwca> in the actual file ; means break.
<pwca> it works fine, ioria.
<warri0rr> ok didn't know it took hash into consideration
<pwca> no, I manually added ;.
<pwca> to fit it into one line on IRC.
<ioria> pwca, so, what's thew problem ? :P
<warri0rr> ah
<pwca> I have to run ip link set enp4s0 up and service network-manager restart to every time I reboot.
<warri0rr> pwca, does network manager start on boot or not
<ioria> pwca, then it does not work fine
<warri0rr> does it throw any error?
<pwca> I am glad you agree, ioria.
<pwca> how can I tell, warri0rr?
<warri0rr> so
<warri0rr> On boot
<|Night|> Hey, I am having issues with initctl and reloading, i get connection refused, any ideas?
<warri0rr> do like sudo service network-manager status
<warri0rr> before issuing any command
<pwca> ps aux | grep -i wpa_supplicant shows that wpa_supplicant is running before I do the ip link and service restart.
<pwca> if it doesn't start on boot what do I do?
<pwca> it probably doesn't.
<warri0rr> if it doesnt start on boot
<warri0rr> it means
<ioria> pwca, reboot and sudo service network-manager status
<warri0rr> that you have to add it to start on boot
<warri0rr> it's easy
<pwca> how do I add it to start on boot?
<warri0rr> You could easily do it with rcconf
<warri0rr> sudo apt-get install rcconf
<warri0rr> then sudo rcconf
<ducasse> pwca: do what ioria suggests, please
<warri0rr> rcconf it gives you the list of programs that start on boot
<pwca> can I do it more difficult with another tool?
<warri0rr> manually
<ioria> pwca, sudo systemctl enable network-manager ( but it should already )
<pwca> ok, reboot to check.
<warri0rr> do what ioria said
<warri0rr> systemctl is quicker
<warri0rr> that should add it to start on boot
<warri0rr> brb
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<DolphinDream> how do i figure out package dependency given a set of header files ?
<ducasse> DolphinDream: like which package they belong to?
<ioria> DolphinDream, define 'header files'
<DolphinDream> I extracted a set of files from a package (since i don't need the whole package) and now i want to package these files into a separate package and I need to figure out what are the dependent packages that my extracted files depend on
<pwca> ok.
<ioria> DolphinDream, maybe the same of the orgi pakg
<warri0rr> pwca, fixed?
<pwca> status shows that network-manager is running.
<pwca> it also shows the following error: "NetworkManager[873]: nm_device_get_device_type: assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed"
<DolphinDream> concrete example.. libinsighttoolkit package. . (ITK).. i extracted the VNL (VXL) module out of that package and want to create a new package libVXL .. but i need to know hwat other packages will be needd so that libVXL works
<pwca> [1500579290.5170] failed to enumerate oFono devices: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not p
<pwca> the latter is a warn.
<pwca> the issue is not resolved.
<ioria> pwca, may i ask you why you build and load that module ? does not work out of the box ?
<DolphinDream> naive approach .. i extracted all files included in the VXL moduel.. then tried to find what packages exist out there that include these files..
<pwca> ioria: I built and loaded that module because it did not work out of the box.
<ioria> ok
<warri0rr> journalctl -p err -b
<ioria> pwca, try to bypass NM, and set up  /etc/network/interface ?
<pwca> yes, ioria. how do I bypass NM and set up /etc/network/interfaces?
<warri0rr> shut it down
<ducasse> or use wicd, to still get a gui
<warri0rr> and then edit interfaces file
<ioria> pwca, you disable NM, and edit /e/n/interface
<warri0rr> wicd is more friendly
<ioria> pwca, yes, you can try that too
<pwca> wicd?
<warri0rr> it's a package in the repository
<ioria> pwca, https://askubuntu.com/questions/168687/wireless-configuration-using-etc-network-interfaces-documentation
<pwca> how do I use wicd?
<warri0rr> sudo wicd
<sary> actually wicd-gtk ..
<warri0rr> wicd has curses too
<warri0rr> U ok pwca?
<pwca> oh, you know. not brilliant.
<pwca> I don't know what I am doing in wicd-gtk.
<warri0rr> lol
<warri0rr> You could run the restart command on boot automatically ... xD
<warri0rr> Cheap fix
<pwca> I want to do this right.
<warri0rr> Do you find it hard to navigate that user interface?
<pwca> yes.
<warri0rr> Are you in curses or gtk?
<pwca> how do I tell?
<warri0rr> Are you on a terminal interface or a window?
<pwca> gtk.
<warri0rr> hmm..doesn't look hard, unless you're not familiar
<pwca> what settings am I supposed to change?
<warri0rr> Can you see your network interfaces from the main screen?
<pwca> there's a small wifi symbol in the system tray, but not when I reboot.
<warri0rr> Ignore that, just focus on your window you have in front of you when you start wicd-gtk
<warri0rr> you should see your network interfaces
<zerothis> how do i run a specific game with pysolfc? ie:"pysolfc pyramid"
<pwca> I see a list of networks.
<warri0rr> Perfect. Choose your network interface and enter the auth details
<zeon219> hello all
<warri0rr> Top right corner there's a downfacing triangle. Click that and then settings. From there you have more settings to check out
<pwca> that's funny NM crashed when I tried to look at my network settings in the standard Gnome GUI.
<pwca> warri0rr: what settings should I change?
<warri0rr> Configure connection to your access point
<pwca> what settings should I change specifically?
<zeon219> what is the best program to use from ubuntu to make a bootable usb stick?
<pwca> zeon219: there's something called Startup Disk Creator.
<zeon219> pwca thank you
<warri0rr> It's all in front of you, and it's not different from any other tool... click your desired access point and insert password
<warri0rr> Then go to settings and check "Reconnect in case of disconnect" or something along that way
<warri0rr> My linux is not in english so I'm guessing the names
<pwca> ok, so I need to set up my connection using the Wicd Network Manager.
<warri0rr> Correct
<pwca> I wish you'd said earlier.
<pwca> does this change /etc/network/interfaces?
<warri0rr> no
<warri0rr> different scope
<Bashing-om> zeon219: "  program to use from ubuntu " . . How anout the tool dd ? workie great last long time when properly applied .
<warri0rr> yea wicd is completely different from network manager, they're not related at all
<pwca> ok, I'll try to reboot to see if this works.
<warri0rr> they store settings in different locations
<zeon219> tool dd?
<snowcatman> Is there a way to know if i have the latest Intel® G45/G43 drivers for my ubuntu 17.04 trying to use lightloader on minecraft, but not working very well. lags a lot
<pwca> this worked, warri0rr.
<warri0rr> pwca Cheers
<pwca> but I'd rather use NM.
<Bashing-om> zeon219: terminal command ( tool ) . Be sure though .. 'dd' has the rep for (d)isk (d)estroyer for cause !
<pwca> could I try reinstalling NM?
<warri0rr> You can
<zeon219> Bashing-om: ok ty
<pwca> wtf, I briefly lost connection.
<Bashing-om> zeon219: Need guidance for dd ? Do not hesitate to ask 1st .
<warri0rr> dd is great for fucking up your own hard drive because of a mistype
<ducasse> warri0rr: watch the language, please
<zeon219> <Bashing-om>: no ty i am fine
<Bashing-om> zeon219: :)
<jnewt> when i do apt-get update, i get some errors about weak digest algorithm, or doesn't have a release file or not found.  can i remove those lines in my sources.list file?  I don't know what each one is for.  one is openprinting.org, the others are ppa.launchpad.net/something
<Bashing-om> jnewt: Show us in a pastebin ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' What we see most often though is that th PPAs have not kept up to ubuntu's stringent security measures .
<sary> snowcatman: in 17.04 , which kernel base in use .. perhaps the lag is from the game mode .. what is lightloader!
<jnewt> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/glh3
<sary> well, the kerenl base for 17.04 is 4.10 .. i suppose it has the latest driver for that intel.. make sure the system is up to date.
<zeon219> i have to reboot from my flash to see if everything is ok
<Bashing-om> jnewt: http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ ; see that the PPA has not been maintain is L O N G time . disable it . http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu : has moved to https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<konrados> Hi. When I have problems with tooltips  background and text colors in some (like Inkscape) apps in kubuntu - should I ask here or on ##kde or ##kubuntu?
<konrados> I mean the tooltips are unreadable, it's like white text on gray background (#ccc)
<warri0rr> konrados check your theme
<warri0rr> is it only an inkscape problem?
<konrados> warri0rr, thing is it's a new installation of ubuntu 16.x - I did not play with themes, no, it's not only about inkscape - the screeshoot tool (print screen) has the same issue :(
<konrados> "i did not play with themes" == I didn't screw it :)
<duplicated> hi, I have a problem with `./configure` that cannot find my existing ffmpeg
<duplicated> it's currently installed in /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<duplicated> full paste here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25135167/
<mcphail> duplicated: you'll need the -dev packages which go with those listed libraries
<duplicated> alright, thank you
<konrados> Hi again. Again with my problem regarding unreadable tooltips in inkscape app - I followed https://askubuntu.com/a/858066/623186 ("settings -> disable the checkbox Apply colors to non-Qt applications")- and it worked. But... why? I know what qt is (I think so) but how it is related to kde and why this trick worked?
<jnewt> Bashing-om, I don't see either of those in my sources.list what tells apt to try to use those?
<nullsign> hrm.. lenovo p51 and ubuntu.. network driver issues... meh
<Bashing-om> jnewt:  look from ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list ' . /sources.list.d/ is the 3rd party directory .
<glitsj16> konrados: because inkscape uses GTK+ instead of QT (which is the GUI toolkit used by KDE) .. so by disabling using colors from a default qt theme on a gtk app the visual appearance changes
<invapid> you can install source packages with "apt source package"
<invapid> is there an easy way to install source of ALL installed packages?
<invapid> without having to iterate over dpkg -l, and installing each one individually?
<invapid> download* source of all installed packages
<konrados> glitsj16, thanks! I'll have to read about all this ... stuff. But in short - not sure if I understood, QT is used by KDE? And then GTK+ is used by gnome? It seems so when I wikied GTK+ but wanted to be sure :)
<glitsj16> konrados: yes that's correct.. you can make them appear as uniform as possible.. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_look_for_Qt_and_GTK_applications has nice info on that topic, but be aware that ubuntu uses different package names than those referenced on that page.. might be of interest to you
<konrados> glitsj16, - thank you very much!
<Squarism> ive got this machine that originally was ubuntu 12.04, upgraded to 14.04 later and now i want to install either 16.04 LTS or 17.04. What do you say - upgrade or clean blast?
<Squarism> its my main workstation that im totally dependent on in work and privatly
<glitsj16> konrados: you're welcome, sooner rather than later people will want to start 'messing' with themes anyway, i know i have :)
<glitsj16> konrados: if you start trying out stuff, be carefull enough to have a backup of files you change, it can break your GUI.. i always feel granddaddy mentioning this
<glitsj16> Squarism: so you've been using LTS for a long time, if there's no  special reason to change that, i'd go for 16.04 (which you can do clean blast as well)
<jnewt> OK, so I have all these apt sources, one no longer exists, and one has been moved, but my apt doesn't know it.  i get that, and i see where the addresses are stored now.  what I don't understand is why I have to deal with this at all.  isn't there some update or something that tells apt what is valid and what is no longer valid and what has moved?
<Squarism> glitsj16, so is clean blast recommended?
<Bashing-om> !ppa | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bashing-om> jnewt: ^ the key thing there is "  unsupported " .
<sary> jnewt: usually apt update will prompt an error in from the sources.list .. and if you have a ppa sometimes you need to disble them.
<glitsj16> Squarism: i'm just a user, i did have a few bad experiences though when jumping from LTS to LTS, so i developed the habit of doing a fresh install, and migrate over settings after the basics work as expected
<Bashing-om> sary: IRT jnewt // 2 unsupported sources at this time .
<Squarism> glitsj16, know any good practices migrating stuff. Apart from /home/username i need 2 locations more to get a full backup. Thinking i should backup a list of all installed software versions
<vimes> Hello! I've made a script that starts minecraft, and a minecraft user, but the script fails to start at boot. Not sure what  fails, I have it inn rc.local. Any one see the error? https://hastebin.com/vakoqenaxi.bash
<sary> Bashing-om: Good catch.
<kk4ewt> vimes,  well you are using systemd cold be an issue
<kk4ewt> could
<vimes> is rc.local systemd? what should I use?
<kk4ewt> https://teilgedanken.de/Blog/post/setting-up-a-minecraft-server-using-systemd
<Bashing-om> jnewt: sary :: We will work through all this . not a big deal :)
<tgm4883> jnewt: There's no way for the system to know where third party repositories have moved to. How would it know if it's moved vs no longer valid?
<Bashing-om> jnewt: The system does tell you " 404  Not Found " . Hey there is a problem :)
<glitsj16> Squarism: i don't have a specific link to anything like that, but you can create a list of all currently installed software via dpkg --get-selections, document as much as you can on the state of your system
<sgen> Hi Im trying to debug a systemd service Ive created thats not started
<sgen> sudo systemctl status myservice.service shows it failed with status=1/failure
<sgen> Im trying to find the output via sudo journalctl -u myservice.service but thats reporting -- No Entries --
<sgen> Ive tried running the application the service runs with the same parameters as the service and everything runs fine
<sgen> I suspect Ive misconfigured something and the stdout / stderr msgs reporting the error are getting eaten
<glitsj16> sgen: Do you have a paste of the service file in question somewhere?
<sgen> glitsj16: https://pastebin.com/CJ66gN2M
<glitsj16> sgen: looks pretty standard, although i'm not familiar with verdaccio
<glitsj16> sgen: is it from https://github.com/verdaccio/verdaccio? there's a systemd service file in that project doing things differently
<sgen> glitsj16: Yea its that verdaccio
<sgen> there arent a whole lot of differences, just the ExecStop command, username and home directory
<glitsj16> sgen: especially the working dir was what i noticed
<sgen> I created the user verdacciod instead of verdaccio and without a home directory, but verdaccio doesnt use anything in the home directory
<sgen> at least as far as I can tell
<sgen> Im going to try messing with the user
<sgen> Ill try with the home directory too but it shouldt matter
<glitsj16> sgen: it might need to change to that working dir to drop privileges, which is usually why those kind of users are created in the first place
<sgen> glitsj16: Why would it need to change directory to drop privileges? (Ive never heard of that)
<sgen> I know that using a service specfic user is best practice as it allows you to control which files the service can access
<glitsj16> that's what i mean
<sgen> but what would that have to do with the working directory?
<glitsj16> changing directory wasn't the best way to express that
<glitsj16> sgen: i don't know, it was an issue on verdaccio's github page, other people seemed to have problems daemonizing it via systemd
<sgen> ok well I configured it to use files owned by verdacciod in /var for logs and package storage and its config is coming from /etc/verdacciod/verdacciod.yaml so I dont think it needs the hoem dir
<sgen> Really? Ill take a look. I had this working yesterday
<sgen> Im not sure what changed
<glitsj16> https://github.com/verdaccio/verdaccio/issues/83 says it was fixed 2 weeks ago
<glitsj16> sgen: i can see your logic, it might just ba a case of re-creating the user with a home dir set to wherever you feed it the config you use
<invapid> you can install source packages with "apt source package", but is there an easy way to download source of ALL installed packages without having to iterate over dpkg -l, and installing each one individually?
<glitsj16> invapid: have you seen https://askubuntu.com/questions/119196/how-to-download-the-source-packages-for-all-installed-packages ?
<sgen> glitsj16: Ill try that too
<invapid> glitsj16: yeah, but that's doing it individually. Curious if there is a way to do it in one swoop (which I assume would be faster)
<glitsj16> invapid: you could change the script mentioned there to only collect the package names and build a huge 'sudo apt source ...' command i guess
<glitsj16> invapid: in any case it might be a good idea to use the 'dry-run' switch and cheking available disk space before comitting
<invapid> good call - that would probably be faster
<invapid> putting all on one line
<glitsj16> yes, that should be faster, also less easier to follow, i haven't done a thing like that for *ALL* installed packages, slightly odd thing to do, rebuilding everything?
<leptone_> Can you see my message?
<Bashing-om> leptone_: What message ?
<leptone_> Bashing-om: thank you
<leptone_> that on
<leptone_> e
<invapid> yes building from source with some slight modifications
#ubuntu 2017-07-21
<vimart> j ##chat
<vimart> sorry :-)
<doux> What desktop "flavor" allows you to save your desktop settings (such as your icon bar)? I want to recreate my desktop environment after a fresh install.
<leftyfb> doux: if you backup your /home/$USER and restore it, it should save all the settings
<doux> leftyfb: Ah. So you need to do a backup then?
<leftyfb> doux: you ALWAYS need a backup
<doux> leftyfb: Yes, but what if you back your files up in a different way. I simply have all my files on another disk and also a backup of all my files.
<leftyfb> doux: ok?
<doux> leftyfb: Yeah, I just wanted to know what commands exist to just recreate your bar and settings but not from a backup of your user directory. Anyways, I guess that's not the way things are done. I will look into what you suggested instead...
<doux> leftyfb: sometimes I just want a new install with NOTHING but my desktop settings and icons.
<leftyfb> doux: There are ways to modify panels and such .. for instance with gnome you can use gsettings. But you would have to track down each setting first
<doux> leftyfb: thanks!
<glitsj16> doux: you can also have /home in a separate partition --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<doux> glitsj16: Ok, thanks. I will research that as well.
<StevieW> hi people
<StevieW> somebody here?
<StevieW> hi
<leftyfb> StevieW: it's best to just ask your question
<StevieW> well, to be honest i wanted some off topic chat
<[n0mad]> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<StevieW> what do you think about people who don't believe that they can heal an incurable disease? they should better try don't you think so? there are so many interesting solutions. today i read about ibogaine and ayahuasca. do you know them?
<rory> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<StevieW> i did
<StevieW> and asked there the same question. but nobody answers. :(
<codster> Greetings. I'm trying to setup a "persist" pppd connection. When dissconnected it tries to reconnect but the chat script fails. PPPD reports "Connect script failed" and doesn't ever try to reconnect (process just sits there doing nothing?). Is this normal? Is there a way to get it to auto-retry again?
<afmza> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/379850/coolbits-nvidia-settings-error-parsing-assignment-missing-attribute-name
<bonobomapper> Sorry to bother here… Anyone knows how can I make a .deb extract a .tar.gz file that resides OUTSIDE of the deb? (This is needed cause .debs doesn't support big things…)
<tgm4883> bonobomapper: how big of a thing are you trying to extract?
<bonobomapper> 10+gb
<bonobomapper> a game, a big one.
<tgm4883> bonobomapper: well it feels like you're doing it wrong, would probably be better to have apt handle it and split it out to several packages (eg. game-sounds, game-data, game-graphics),  but if you really need to you could extract a tar.gz file in a postinst script
<bonobomapper> well, I do need some sort of control, apt implies in having repository or a ppa… publicly or if private, shareable, and this is bad.
<bonobomapper> the preinst already sorts some DRM… is the size of the package that is bugging me...
<marco25> my ubuntu is making duplicate folders any reason why?
<Bashing-om> !details | marco25 when/where/why/:
<ubottu> marco25 when/where/why/:: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<marco25> ubuntu 17.04 it seems to be lock.file. of a doc file in a particular folder ..and another folder is being generated of the exact same...insted of being put in the original folder...so basically its creating files and generating new folder with same name
<marco25> so if the folder is documents its creating another folder called documents with those lock.files
<marco25> in stead of being put in original document folder
<marco25> libreoffice files
<marco25> i guess its auto recovery files? maybe?
<marco25> .~lock.file
<Bashing-om> marco25: I do not use LO, await others who have the knowledge .
<Besogon> hello. Can anybody help with: 'masking of systemd-sysctl.service "
<Besogon> how to do that?
<_Zaphod_> hello.  trying to figure out how to add whoson support to dovecot on ubuntu. preferably withotu compiling my own dovecot. it seems i have no choice with whosond
<snufft> hi guys! does anyone use Pac Manager or know if there's an irc channel for it?
<snufft> I've got a situation where it keeps sending an <enter> to the screen every minute and can't figure out how to turn it off
<_Zaphod_> or some other way of implementing pop before smtp
<_Zaphod_> to support silly legacy email clients.
<_Zaphod_> the server has dovecot and exim-heavy (was needed for mysql auth support)
<blackdalek> Help! do-release-upgrade stalled after I pressed d to show details of packages to be removed. I can't figure out how to make it resume :(
<_Zaphod_> i need some sort of pop before smtp solution for exim4 and dovecot on ubuntu. using the dovecot and exim packages
<arunangshu> i am getting noisy sound on my in-built speaker after upgrading to ubuntu 16.4. Please guide me how to resolve this issue
<blackdalek> Is my upgrade process broken now? All I did was run a do-release-upgrade, and pressed d to see details of packages it wants to remove.... now is stuck with (END) highlighted at bottom of screen. Can't scroll up. How do I resume this?
<blackdalek> https://imagebin.ca/v/3U6Cv0oYWbTI upgrade stalled on this screen
<_Zaphod_> try pressing enter or q
<_Zaphod_> that looks to me like text piped to more or less
<_Zaphod_> so you just need to quit out of the pager
<Random832> i remember less used to exit after you scrolled to the bottom
<_Zaphod_> pretty sure either enter or q will do it. soem versiosn of less are picky.
<_Zaphod_> more always would exit with enter
<blackdalek> _Zaphod_, thanks.. Q got me out of it. Enter did nothing ;)
<sonu_nk> hi my ubvuntu 14 not showing upgade to ubuntu 16
<_Zaphod_> now if someone would just help me. :)
<_Zaphod_> i need to get pop before smtp working with dovecot and exim4-daeon0heavy. without compiling new exim or dovecot.
<_Zaphod_> DRAC package exists, but only seems to work with postfix. not exim4
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: What shows ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, Prompt=lts
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: So will not see any release upgrade before 18.04 . You really want to leave a LTS cycle of upgrades ?
<sonu_nk> i want LTS
<sonu_nk> Why is this issue coming?
<sonu_nk> hi pavlushka
<marco25> im getting this same error on tor browser (firefox fork) with ubuntu 17.04 same as person who filed bug report..  https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg5202574.html      https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1656065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1656065 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox and plugin-container (Chrome_ChildThr): segfault at 0 ip, sp error 6 in plugin-container/libxul.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ben64> marco25: where did you get the browser from
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: sorry mt bad , you are on 14.04 presently and want to go to 16.04 .
<pavlushka> Hello sonu_nk :)
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, yes.. but why i am getting this issue
<marco25> ben64 tor browser website
<marco25> i checked the kernel logs and the error is basically identical and we have same os
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: Let's find out . what returns ' lsb_release -a ' ? so we know what the system thinks .
<marco25> i dont remember seeing the libxul.so im not sure why that was on the bug report
<marco25> oh maybe that is the container
<Ben64> marco25: well if it isn't from the ubuntu repos, it's not supported here
<sonu_nk> No LSB modules are available., Distributor ID:	Ubuntu , Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS , Release:	14.04 , Codename:	trusty ,
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, ^
<marco25> Ben64, well fix his bug and you will probably fix mine :P
<marco25> he filled that bug report out in january
<marco25> and firefox is supported :)
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: K, now all up to date ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' ?
<marco25> referring to the bug report
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/sa8f ,  http://termbin.com/0eiza
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: That is partial .. await the completion ?
<marco25> there is too many bugs in ubuntu 17.04 i may dump it and go back to 16.04 this is crazy..
<sonu_nk> that has been completed
<blackdalek> Damnit!!! ehternet is broken now after upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04
<blackdalek> ethernet
<blackdalek> :(
<sary> broekn how..!
<sary> s/broekn/broken
<blackdalek> sary, I don't know... no ehternet connection shows up when cable is connected.
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: think'n and looking .
<blackdalek> ethernet controller shows up on lspci but isn't working obviously
<marco25> blackdalek, join the ubuntu 17.04 bug club get used to if you plan on keeping 17.04
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I make the swap file larger? I need to make it bigger so that the program I am running "urbit" has 2GB all to itself every time I boot up my system.
<_Zaphod_> ok apparently drac works with exim4.  but now i need dovecot.
<_Zaphod_> without source i can't compile a plugin, and dovecot needs the plugin
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, is there any think like termbin.com?
<sonu_nk> i think its not wrking from here
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: termview.me
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: something | nc termview.me 9999
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: The final from ' apt update' should be " Reading state information... Done >> All packages are up to date." . Let's try again once more ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<marco25> blackdalek, trust me on this go back to 16.04
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: 2GB of the swap?
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: EriC^^ thanks . we try that .
<marco25> non lts needs to be changed back to beta...
<blackdalek> I upgraded to 17.04 to try and get around the bug in Kodi/Python which causes the disk to fill up every day.
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, On the instructions I am reading it says "Urbit wants to map 2GB of memory when it boots up. We won’t necessarily use all this memory, we just want to see it. On a normal modern PC or Mac, this is not an issue."
<marco25> well you just installed one bug bug called ubuntu 17.04 zesty
<marco25> big bug
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/0yvk
<Ben64> marco25: can you not
<marco25> Ben64, this could have been avoided if they would just call non lts beta :P
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: how much swap do you have free now?
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: try "free -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: I do not know what to propose . With out confirmation of the system I can not proceed to investigate the issue you are experiencing .
<sary> blackdalek: that's strange , are you connected through a switch or something .. what are the lines in /etc/network/interfaces ..
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, ok thank you
<sonu_nk> leave it if its not working
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, what is termbin.com ?
<LibertyWeNeed> Also how do I check how much swap I have?
<sary> swapon -s
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: it's  a pastebin site
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: run the command above it'll give you a link back, paste it here
<LibertyWeNeed> this command? free -h | nc http://termbin.com/ 9999
<blackdalek> sary. the computer with the issue is connected to my LAN via an ethernet connection (or it was until 17.04 broke it)
<blackdalek> The problem I was having before was this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/887220/cache-upstart-unity7-log-growing-to-consume-the-entire-free-disk-space-python/887235
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: termnin is not working for me either . we try EriC^^ bin site . hang on one and I verify .
<hanasaki> using automouter autofs to mount nfs directories off a server.   fails if the hostname is used in the automount file.  works if the IP is in the automount file.  host lookup of the hostname does match the ip used .   what would cause this/ or how to debug it?
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/s080
<sonu_nk> Paste at http://termview.me/53pq , Paste at http://termview.me/9mkh Bashing-om
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: ok, just to verify there's no partition for swap run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<slavka`> so i have a script with 2 lines... #!/bin/sh echo ${BASH_SOURCE[0]} ... gives me the error "./test.sh: 3: ./test.sh: Bad substitution" ... if i change to /bin/bash works as expected... any help is appreciated
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/clq3
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk:  Still no good result ; for reference mine : http://termview.me/tqnr .
<sary> blackdalek: check which driver is used for ethernet lspci -k , and you may want to try manaully input of ip, netmask, gateway , run route -n for those info .
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: ok, to make a swap file type "sudo fallocate -l 2G /swap
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: ok, to make a swap file type "sudo fallocate -l 2G /swap"
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, i am trying to change server location then see what happend
<LibertyWeNeed> cool
<LibertyWeNeed> Thank you EriC^^
<blackdalek> sary, it says kernel driver in use: e1000e
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: that's not all, wait :D
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: try to paste "sudo apt update | tail" on paste.ubuntu.com
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<slavka`> so i have a script with 2 lines... #!/bin/sh echo ${BASH_SOURCE[0]} ... gives me the error "./test.sh: 3: ./test.sh: Bad substitution" ... if i change to /bin/bash works as expected... any help is appreciated
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: Presently I am at a loss as to what is happening on your system .
<blackdalek> it's an intel 82573L gigabit ethernet controller
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: type "sudo mkswap /swap"
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: then "sudo chmod 600 /swap"
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: done?
<LibertyWeNeed> After typing sudo mkswap /swap I got a message
<LibertyWeNeed> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 2097148 KiB
<LibertyWeNeed> no label, UUID=18d4a551-b889-4508-b2a5-eb1876eb5cce
<hanasaki> what leads to this error when mounting by hostname but works when mounting by IP ? ??  automount[1402]: >> mount.nfs4: access denied by server while mounting
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: great, run the chmod command
<hanasaki> same issue when just nfs and no automounter
<blackdalek> sudo lshw -C network displays "*-network DISABLED"
<EriC^^> then type        echo "/swap none swap sw 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, Done!
<LibertyWeNeed> sudo chmod 600 /swap i mean
<EriC^^> cool
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^ were you asking me to type this ?
<LibertyWeNeed>    echo "/swap none swap sw 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> blackdalek: not sure on your issue but did you check for any hard or soft blocks with rfkill -l ?
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: yes
<EriC^^> blackdalek: *rfkill list
<blackdalek> EriC^^, no output is generated from rfkill
<LibertyWeNeed> OK EriC^^, I typed then type        echo "/swap none swap sw 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<LibertyWeNeed> without the then type
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: ok, try sudo swapon -a
<EriC^^> then swapon -s
<LibertyWeNeed> with the try infront?
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: no
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<LibertyWeNeed> sudo swapon -a
<LibertyWeNeed> swapon: /dev/mapper/trisquel--vg-swap_1: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<LibertyWeNeed> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137601/
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, did you see my last message?
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25137611/
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: try "sudo apt full-upgrade" and give us a paste.
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137613/
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: sonu_nk Let's awaot that we know that the update completes good before upgrading .
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, are you still in the house?
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: hey
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25137611/
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: I am just trying to see hwat it does it the package update command is given as it is vague from the "sudo apt update"
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, Bashing-om https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137624/ sudo apt-get update
<LibertyWeNeed> I haven't typed in "swapon -s" yet because of the error message I got previously
<LibertyWeNeed> Do I just type in swapon -s anyway?
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: ok, do a "sudo apt autoremove" or "sudo apt-get autoremove", try anyone
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: All looks good to me . no to fo to 16.04 terminal command ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' .
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/mw8t
<LibertyWeNeed>  
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^ what do I do now?
<sary> blackdalek: What are results of ip l ..
<blackdalek> sary, I'd copy and paste the results... but there's no network connection on that computer
<blackdalek> sary, it gives some info about "lo:" and some info under that about" ens34:"
<sary> blackdalek: just check the device interface name , enp0sXX !
<blackdalek> sary, it's calling it ens34
<sary> blackdalek: ok, while the cable pluged try this sudo ip l s dev ens34 up .. is it worikng now
<blackdalek> there is nothing enp*** listed
<sonu_nk> sudo do-release-upgrade  : Checking for a new Ubuntu release , No new release found Bashing-om pavlushka
<blackdalek> sary, I already tried that... nothing happened
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^ are you still alive? I really need your help please
<blackdalek> :(
<sary> blackdalek: does it also show as ens34 with ifconfig -a ..
<blackdalek> sary, yes, it does
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: Humm .. will have to think on this as the update-manager is set for LTS :(
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, no solution?
<sary> blackdalek: run this then reboot $ sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<blackdalek> sary, ok
<blackdalek> sary, it rebooted... now what?
<sary> blackdalek: check with network manager , is ether enabled and connected ..!
<blackdalek> sary, No it isn't Nothing changed. Btw, the file 10-globally-managed-devices.conf did not exist, so touch created it.
<sary> blackdalek: ok, that's fine..
<sary> blackdalek: try reloading the the driver sudo modprobe -r e1000e , sudo modprobe e1000e
<pavlushka> is unchecking security updates creating the issue of sonu_nk , http://i.imgur.com/ZAStL9Z.png ?
<blackdalek> sary, found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/906636/ethernet-adapter-was-disable-on-ubuntu-17-04 so going to try add that line as in the top answer
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: Honestly here I just do not know . As is now is above my skill set .
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: the we can give it a shot by selecting the "security updates", coz to my opinion, it it the most important update option
<sary> blackdalek: Ok.
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: We sus the checking 1st thing . ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' . shows LTS .
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: sonu_nk Would not hurt to look at the source file ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' .
<blackdalek> sary, it worked and is still working after a reboot
<sary> blackdalek: glad to know , so it was a NM triggered after all.
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: ok, I am unaware of the precedence, for a "do-release-update" the system needs to be updated before, but he was and is skipping the security updates which is most important, so the question is "will do-release-update work even if the system missing the security updates?"
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Is a good thought . we see from the  cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list outut . sonu_nk
<LibertyWeNeed> Can someone please help me where eriC^^ left off?
<LibertyWeNeed> "Urbit wants to map 2GB of memory when it boots up. We won’t necessarily use all this memory, we just want to see it. On a normal modern PC or Mac, this is not an issue." that is what I need for the program. Eric told me some commands which I have on pastebin.
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: paste the "cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list" please
<LibertyWeNeed> Regarding my post: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25137724/
<sonu_nk>  paste the "cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list" please : https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137725/
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, Bashing-om ^
<sary> LibertyWeNeed: #see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: WB \o/ . Yoi were missed :)
<Bashing-om> you*
<LibertyWeNeed> sary, thank you but I am actually really stuck not really knowing what I just did, just following instructions of eriC^^, so I don't know how to undo either.
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: and the gui supposed not to read configuarations incorrectly, http://imgur.com/a/2g9K9
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, Eric is back!! Yeah! Can you please look at this paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25137724/
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Does read corrrectly . I do not endorse running with "proposed" enabled however .
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: please uncheck the "third" option in here http://imgur.com/a/2g9K9
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: then repeat the command "sudo apt update"
<Bashing-om> LibertyWeNeed: Looks like Eric^^ has connectivity issues . bear with him .
<LibertyWeNeed> ok bashing
<LibertyWeNeed> Thank you
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, now ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: paste the output :)
<takuan> is there a way to umount an ntfs partition without sudo from the cli?
<snpresent> can i ask a question here?
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137783/
<takuan> i get                                                                                        |
<snpresent> ok
<takuan> is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<snpresent> when i input LOID in my ONU, after dhcp it got an ip start with 9,and it is not belong to internal addresses,i checked ip start with 9 ,it belong to IBM ,i asked before ,but i still confused....... why start with 9.???
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: now hwat is the output of "sudo apt full-upgrade" ?
<takuan> fusermount -u reports  not found in /etc/mtab
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137786/ pavlushka
<Langley> Hi, does anyone know if nvidia drivers on 16.04 have Vulkan? I can't get Doom to work with it
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: paste the "dpkg -l apt"
<pavlushka> looks like sonu_nk's  apt is not talking to the repository
<pavlushka> correctly
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137855/
<Bashing-om> !info apt trusty
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1ubuntu2.17 (trusty), package size 930 kB, installed size 3494 kB
<Bashing-om> !info inxi trusty
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.17-1 (trusty), package size 98 kB, installed size 443 kB
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: pavlushka :: check apt operation ' sudo apt install inxi ' good tool to have installed anyway .
<trijntje> are there plans to release 16.04.3? I have an HP workstation that has a bug when installing 16.04.2 but not 16.04, but I'm not sure if it makes sense to report
<trijntje> installation breaking bug, I should say
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, pavlushka i am done with sudo apt install inxi
<qeni> Hi. I've installed snap 'hello' correctly but when I run command 'hello' it says: "prctl(PR_SET_SECCOMP, SECCOMP_MODE_FILTER, ...) failed: Invalid argument. aborting: Invalid argument". How can I fix this?
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: ' inxi -xxxw ' . works ?
<sonu_nk> yes weather report :P
<Bashing-om> trijntje: Aug 3 is the date they are shooting for : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule ,
<trijntje> Bashing-om: thanks, in that case I will report the bug
<_pronet_> Ive tried sending a couple of files, but the all aborted for some reason.. via xchat
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: come on, show us on paste :p
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137898/
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, Bashing-om ^
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: See the man page for inxi .. very powerful little tool . weather is the least of what it can report . So we know apt is consistent !
<sonu_nk> i think i should throw my system in nearest river hehehe
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: well, has to be a reason update-manager fails to find 16.04. But I do not know where else to look for a problem .
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: pavlushka 'less someone comes up with a proposal real quick ---- I am off to bed .
<sonu_nk> Bashing-om, good nt
<pavlushka> Goof Night Bashing-om :)
<pavlushka> s/goof/good
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: pavlushka :: :) .. give it a bit and see if others pick up on this with a better thought .
<ZSky> Hi
<ZSky> When I do this from bash: while read p; do echo "$p" done <test.txt, I get : >   and then nothing
<ZSky> why?
<geirha> ZSky crossposted to #bash and question answered there: missing semicolon after the echo, and missing -r on read
<akkonrad> hey, my docker env (nginx that is proxy for app and api, there is also db and socket) is behind ufw firewall from host. I have few rules there. I can reach one website (app) and databse, but can't reach api because it's rejected by ufw. here is my config and log message - what is possibly wrong here?
<akkonrad> https://www.pastery.net/uhhgad/
<warri0rr> I've never used docker, but which port is used by api?
<ruicruz> hi there. on system settings / apparence > behavior the option to auto hide the bar is grey and I can't change it. does anyone face this issue before?
<akkonrad> warri0rr, that give me to think. I don't know exact port because every deployment it's given randomly, but I could make it static and allow to use it then. will try that
<arun007> viran: hi
<viran> Hello, got a ubuntu amazon ec2 machine, mongodb will not start... any idea where to start with diagnosing ?
<viran> hey
<arun007> viran: is it showing any error
<viran> im trying to run: sudo service mongod start -> Failed to start mongod.service: Unit mongod.service not found.
<viran> i can see mongodb config files, that machine has mongo on it
<bazhang> viran, mongodb?
<viran> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> viran, did you leave off the b
<viran> maybe :) checking
<viran> failing to run, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25138252/ heres the status output
<immu> hi
<arun007> immu: hi
<immu> does any one how to prevent your mic levels from dropping to unamplified levels
<immu> the louder I or the other participant speaks the lower the mic level drops
<arun007> viran: https://askubuntu.com/questions/758699/what-is-the-correct-way-to-ensure-mongod-starts-on-system-startup-in-16-04
<viran> thanks
<viran> having a bit of a space issue, any suggestions on a how to get rid of what's taking space? or find what's taking space...
<arun007> viran: http://tinyurl.com/yd8jlatr
<arun007> viran: you can use baobab for that
<oerheks> "having a bit of a space issue" not related to not starting mongodb ??
<arun007> anuxivm: welcome
<oerheks> immu, in what app does the mic level drop?
<immu> skype as of now
<immu> this is something that i don't see on Windows 10 machines.
<oerheks> oh skype got its own routine to level mics, see in  the settings?
<immu> i have to literately hold the mic levels with my mouse button to stop it from sliding down
<berkiyo> So what DE/WM do you people use?
<oerheks> immu, well, this happens a lot when you don't use headphones.
<immu> I am on 17.04/Ubuntu_unity
<oerheks> berkiyo, polling is useless here, support only please
<berkiyo> oerheks: apologies.
<immu> oerheks, is it? so if i use headphones that won't be the case then?
<oerheks> berkiyo, you would need to count 1127 answers :-D, no problem though
<oerheks> immu, yes, it does with me.
<berkiyo> I was just asking in general (to those who are reading currently), np :)
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<immu> currently its using my laptop's internal mic
<immu> latest 4.3 for linux skype doesn't have this option
<oerheks> oh, i use 5.0 from the website https://go.skype.com/linux.deb
<arun007> immu Important notice: All Skype for Linux clients version 4.3 and older will be retired on July 1, 2017. To keep chatting, please install the latest version of Skype for Linux.
<immu> arun007, i am using the latest version
<thyriaen> is there a program that lets me switch the sound source as an indicator dropdown ? ( i am looking for a way to quickly change between headphones / speakers since i do that quite frequently
<immu> pavcontrol
<thyriaen> that doesnt has a droptodwn menu in the indicator bar
<thyriaen> at least for me it doesn't
<immu> thyriaen, https://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-discuss@lists.freedesktop.org/msg17876.html
<CestSebastian> I'm running ubuntu 16.04, is there a way to get gdm 2.x installed and as the default display manager? context: I switched to gnome flashback, I'm trying to get rid of unity, I intended to replace lightdm with gdm but I keep getting gdm3 instead, which is not very light weight for my ancient laptop
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<arun007> aadi: you from india?
<aadi> arun007, yes
<aadi> arun007, yes
<arun007> aadi: me toozej
<aadi> I am having an error in going to full screen in ubuntu 17.04
<arun007> aadi: explain
<aadi> This happens in chrome, mostly when I watch full-screen videos in youtube, but doing the same in firefox is absolutely fine.
<aadi> What happens is my top bar is gone and the instance of youtube player is left in the bottom
<aadi> I tried to update the chrome to beta version, also by deleting the configuration files, but then also the problem persists. All this was not happening in ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> oh, beta, there you go, file a bugreport to google-hrome
<oerheks> not really a support question for ubuntu, as we have no sourcecode :-(
<aadi> oerheks, Many a times this also happens with sublime text editor too!. and at last I have to restart the lightdm using the virtual terminal( ctrl+alt+F1) :(
<oerheks> subime text, pa
<oerheks> *paid stuff ..
<aadi> oerheks, So everything is OK with my ubuntu?
<oerheks> well, we have no influence on those programms, officially only the software in softwarecenter, you know.
<aadi> I am just getting curious to know that, in 17.10 update will gnome have customizations? like the same shortcuts that we have in this unity?
<quarters> can the path var be configured in bash.rc
<t0th_-> hi
<t0th_-> how o can remove automount qhen put my cell phone in usb?
<CestSebastian> hey, I'm running ubuntu 16.04, is there a way to get gdm 2.x installed and as the default display manager? context: I switched to gnome flashback, I'm trying to get rid of unity, I intended to replace lightdm with gdm but I keep getting gdm3 instead, which is not very light weight for my ancient laptop
<ducasse> CestSebastian: gdm 2.x is no longer maintained
<CestSebastian> thx, ducasse
<ducasse> CestSebastian: you could of course compile it yourself (if it will build on xenial), but i don't recommend it
<ducasse> try another dm instead, like slim
<BluesKaj> or a lighter DE like xfce or some such
<ducasse> i think they're looking for a lighter dm, not de...
<CestSebastian> yes, dm, will look at slim
<ducasse> 'apt show slim' will give you the description
<CestSebastian> thx again ducasse :)
<qswz> if I have a folder foo with files a, b, c, and a subfolder X with other files in, how can I copy all the root files (a,b,c) of foo cp ./foo/* ./bar ?
<iCherry> qswz, you want to copy all the files in foo, but without the X subfolder?
<iCherry> qswz, if you dont add the -r switch, cp will not copy directories
<iCherry> so " cp * /path/to/destination" will do just fine: cp: -r not specified; omitting directory 'X'
<t0th_-> how o can remove automount qhen put my cell phone in usb?
<oerheks> t0th_-, set automount to false systemwide , dconf org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false
<blackdalek> anyone know how to install deluged and deluge-web as systemd service on server?
<oerheks> enough tutorials in the web, https://www.htpcguides.com/install-latest-deluge-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts/
<oerheks> or when you run 16.04 or higher with systemd, http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd
<blackdalek> I followed this guide http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd but I'm getting errors
<oerheks> Yes?
<blackdalek> I get an error in the deluge-console and an error when trying to access the web interface
<blackdalek> deluge-console says "Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1:58846 with reason: Password does not match"
<blackdalek> if I try and start deluged from command line, it just says "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/deluge/_libtorrent.py:59: RuntimeWarning: to-Python converter for boost::shared_ptr<libtorrent::alert> already registered; second conversion method ignored.
<blackdalek>   import libtorrent as lt
<blackdalek> [ERROR   ] 22:39:33 rpcserver:378 Couldn't listen on localhost:58846: [Errno 98] Address already in use."
<ducasse> !paste | blackdalek
<ubottu> blackdalek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackdalek> oops
<blackdalek> I am just getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25139065/ when I try to access deluge web interface in browser
<kaili> Hello
<kaili> I have a dd image of a corrupted partition I'm trying to extract the data. But even kpartx doesn't give me enough partition to manage / mount it
<ducasse> !recover | kaili
<ubottu> kaili: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ducasse> try testdisk + photorec
<kaili> ducasse: I'm not in the recovery process anymore, I tried it all
<kaili> Now I got my partition image and I need to extract what is left inside
<kaili> testdisk failed, photorec failed on the hard disk, but I got an image with ddrescue
<oerheks> blackdalek, after installing and adding users etc, did you ever rebooted?
<kaili> Thing is I can't get mount it
<blackdalek> oerheks, no.
<kaili> "kpartx -av sda2.dd-img.img" gives no information at all
<oerheks> and the error seems like it already started.. passwordless according to the howto
<kaili> The only thing I know is that it's a HFS partition, heavily corrupted
<oerheks> don't edit/fix hfs partitions on linux, use a mac for that
<blackdalek> oerheks, the guide never said I had to reboot the server, so I didn't
<ducasse> kaili: if it's hfs i seriously doubt you'll have much luck with linux tools
<oerheks> blackdalek, i think it solves the issue
<blackdalek> oerheks, rebooting it now...
<blackdalek> oerheks, machine has rebooted... still same error in console. But now the web interface is asking for password and I have none
<qswz> iCherry: thanks!
<oerheks> blackdalek, at least one step further..
<oerheks> leave the password open?
<ducasse> blackdalek: you need to set a password in the config file iirc
<blackdalek> oerheks, it's ok. I figured out the password was reverted to default (deluge), so it let me set a new one after I entered that default one.
<oerheks> that tutor says: sudo adduser --system  --gecos "Deluge Service" --disabled-password --group --home /var/lib/deluge deluge
<oerheks> and sudo adduser <username> deluge # which implies you should use the username/pass?
<blackdalek> oerheks, I entered the ubuntu username for the server in <username>
<blackdalek> e.g. sudo adduser kodi-user deluge
<blackdalek> anyway... I got the web interface running again, but now all my torrent files are not listed? Before I tried to set deluged up to run as a service, I was just starting it manually each time the server started. So now I think it is expecting the config files to be in a new location?
<oerheks> blackdalek, maybe they are invisible as they might run under an not-kodi-user
<bobdobbs> I prevented a user from being able to log in by using this command: 'sudo usermod -s /bin/nologin bob'
<bobdobbs> But now I want the user to able to log in
<bobdobbs> So how do I modify the user to allow him to log in?
<bobdobbs> oh, I see. I change 'login' to whichever shell I want to be the users default
<linuxlove> hi guys
<linuxlove> how much is normal volume for downloading resources in one day for a developer ?
<leftyfb> huh?
<leftyfb> linuxlove: I'm pretty sure your question is off topic
<blackdalek> just discovered another problem with zesty... I can no longer see the full screen when I try to access it remotely using remmina VNC connection :/
<blackdalek> the computer I am on is running 16.04 but the other computer runs 17.04 now. I am only seeing about 1 quarter of the screen now and the "fit to window" button no longer works - it only crops the screen to the quarter size
<blackdalek> is there a bug in desktop sharing for 17.04 that makes it impossible to resize the screen in remmina?
<rajivmars>  hi all. i have installed xubuntu. whenever i restart the laptop or turn on and plug/unplug it for the first time to the power source then the brightness automatically increases to the maximun? i am tried ubuntu as well and the same problem persists in it. what is the issue?
<rajivmars> i m on xubuntu 16.04.2
<rajivmars> is this the common problem of ubuntu and its flavours?
<blackdalek> is there any real differnce between using apt or apt-get (besides the colours) ?
<CarlFK> blackdalek: I hear apt resolves conflicts better.  don't ask me what that means :p
<BluesKaj> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<rajivmars> blacdalek: using apt gives some more details like showing percentage.
<BluesKaj> !apt
<BluesKaj> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.4 (zesty), package size 1102 kB, installed size 3541 kB
<EriC^^> does anyone know a tiny snippet of a program that allows you to click anywhere on your screen and it shows the color?
<BluesKaj> no apprent difference there, blackdalek
<ducasse> blackdalek: no real difference, except that apt is prettier.
<EriC^^> preferrably the simpler the better, like if it can just say "green" instead of a hexcode or rgb that'd be great
<EriC^^> by tiny snippet i mean a program but not so huge like gimp etc, just a small tool
<ducasse> EriC^^: there are a few gui tools, but you want the result as text to stdout?
<EriC^^> ducasse: it doesn't matter it's all good
<EriC^^> as long as it prints the name somewhere on the screen
<ducasse> try gcolor2
<ducasse> that gives you rgb, dunno about color name. maybe if you pick a pixel that has a name assigned to it in x11, some of them do.
<ducasse> *that has a color with name assigned
<EriC^^> ducasse: looks good, thanks
<ducasse> yw
<rajivmars> anybody please see my question.
<oerheks> rajivmars, that is normal, on power source full brightness.
<rajivmars> oerheks: but what about when i unplugged?
<dingurt> So here's one I've never experienced before... GRUB will boot fine when I hit 'e', and then F10 -OR- if I let the timer expire. But if I just hit enter, it goes to a black screen. Any ideas?
<oerheks> rajivmars, what about it? not sure your question...
<rajivmars> oerheks: ok i am trying to explain you about my question.
<blackdalek> Look at the screenshot attached to my post here, and tell me if you can explain why 3 quarters of my screen is inaccessible?....... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2366757&p=13668352#post13668352
<oerheks>  "use client resolution option" otherwise "custom resolution" option Remmina makes screen smaller but does not change resolution.
<oerheks> sounds like your issue/answer
<rajivmars> oerheks: what happens is whenever i turn on or restart my laptop and after doing this when i plug/unplug it to the power source for the first time ,the brightness automatically increases to almost max. after set the brightness it works fine for this particular session whether i plug/unplug it until i reboot or turn off the machine. one i reboot or the machine or turn it on after turning off, and plug/unplug then again the
<rajivmars> brightness increases to almost max.
<blackdalek> oerheks, there is no such option when connecting using VNC protocol. Normally I can just click the "toggle scaled mode" button. but now that button has no effect whatsoever
<rajivmars> oerheks: sorry for any error in my english:)
<blackdalek> oerheks, "custom resolution"/"client resolution" only seems to be an option if using RDP protocol
<oerheks> rajivmars, i thought it was the other way around, on power full brightness, on battery dimmed
<oerheks> rajivmars, i found this post, see with dconf what these gsettings contain https://askubuntu.com/a/18605
<rajivmars> ok
<oerheks> blackdalek, , then i don't know, maybe you need to set that on the server side..
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<blackdalek> oerheks, I don't know how to set it server side :( Gnome Desktop Sharing certainly has no options for it
<blackdalek> ok.. New question. What is the easiest way to uninstall deluged, deluge-console and deluge-web and undo all the changes made in this user guide? http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd
<BluesKaj> purging will remove the conf files and settings blackdalek
<oerheks> blackdalek, if you open remina > preferences > keyboard, there are S to toggle scaled mode and 1 for autofit
<BluesKaj> recommend qbittorrent , a much lighter load and very configurable
<oerheks> and F full screen..
<dingurt> Hello all, question: GRUB will boot fine when I hit 'e', and then F10 -OR- if I let the timer expire. But if I just hit enter, it goes to a black screen. Any ideas?
<nicomachus> Anything I can do to force to not open fullscreen?
<nicomachus> Spotify has suddenly started opening in complete full-screen. It's the only window that does. Nothing I try will take it out of fullscreen. My dock won't pop up over it, it doesn't show any window buttons (close/max/min), and I have to alt-tab to another full-screen window to get to the dock to close Spotify.
<oerheks> nicomachus, hitting F12 again does not solve?
<nicomachus> oerheks: nope, no change.
<oerheks> ( from spotify window)
<nicomachus> right.
<[n0mad]> https://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web-Player/Spotify-open-in-full-screen-cannot-access-taskbar-anymore/td-p/1044311
<[n0mad]> i'd imagine it's a similar fix, but just a guess
<oerheks> good find :-)
<nicomachus> reading. Apparently I have to log into spotify just to read this thread.... but thank you [n0mad]
<oerheks> remove the /.config/spotify/window_position.prefs file & restart spotify
<oerheks> or maybe edit that file??
<nicomachus> oh man
<nicomachus> someone give me a Staples button
<blackdalek> Don't ever install Zesty 17.04 - IT's a TRAP! Ethernet breaks and deluge breaks and Desktop Sharing breaks. It's not pretty...
<nicomachus> !cookie | [n0mad]
<ubottu> [n0mad]: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nicomachus> !fud | blackdalek
<ubottu> blackdalek: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<blackdalek> ;)
<oerheks> but it keeps this help channel buzy
<oerheks> \0/
<nicomachus> oerheks: why are you all lowercase? it's weird.
<nicomachus> :P
<blackdalek> yep
<blackdalek> I wish there was an easy way to undo a release upgrade :/
<Voziv> Would anyone know why when I press Ctrl++ in terminal it won't zoom in, but Ctrl+- and Ctrl+0 work fine?
<ducasse> blackdalek: there is - btrfs snapshots.
<nicomachus> Voziv: I would imagine that's what the key bindings are set to.
<blackdalek> what is a btrfs snapshot? (I am guessing it's something that needed to be done BEFORE upgrading? )
<nicomachus> Voziv: Preferences -> Shortcuts to change it to Ctrl ++
<Voziv> nicomachus: The binding in the terminal app is Ctrl++, but when I press it just types in an "=" into the terminal
<nicomachus> oh, that's interesting... same here
<ducasse> blackdalek: you need to have installed with a btrfs root filesystem, then the upgrader makes a snapshot automatically
<Voziv> oh, I see
<Voziv> I rebound it just in case
<Voziv> it changed to ctrl + =
<nicomachus> Voziv: figured it out
<pavlos> Voziv: to generate ctrl + you need to press ctrl shift and the + key
<nicomachus> you have to do Ctrl Shift
<nicomachus> yea, pavlos got it
<Voziv> yeah, this works for me, thanks :D
<warri0rr> I love CRT screens
<blackdalek> ducasse, thought so... no use if it wasn't installed/used before the upgrade :(
<warri0rr> I'm using a crt screen alongside irssi
<ducasse> blackdalek: it requires a certain amount of planning ahead, yes. apt is not designed for downgrades.
<rypervenche> blackdalek: But it's a good thing you have backups, so it won't matter either way.
<blackdalek> hmmm.. is there some way I can trick do-release-upgrade into thinking 16.04 is the latest available version?
<ducasse> blackdalek: what are you on now?
<blackdalek> ducasse, all machines except one are 16.04. The problem machine is 17.04 as of this morning.
<blackdalek> and I've spent the whole day in here trying to fix everything
<ducasse> blackdalek: then no, you can't 'upgrade' 17.04 to 16.04
<oerheks> reinstall, 30 minutes
<blackdalek> Can I boot from an install DVD for 16.04 and tell it to keep the user home folders? (there is only Kodi media on it but it's about 50Gb)
<oerheks> yes, coos manually, and unselect format the home partition
<oerheks> c/choose
<blackdalek> I might try that then
<ducasse> blackdalek: is /home on a separate partition?
<oerheks> no, 17.04 installs in one partition .. oops
<blackdalek> ducasse, no, I don't think so. It originally had 16.04 installed on it and it used the default partitioning
<ducasse> blackdalek: then afaik you need to save anything you want to keep
<rypervenche> blackdalek: You'll need to move the data from /home to another machine or to another hard drive before you reinstall, and then move it back afterward.
<blackdalek> I can't just make a new install of 16.04 without it wanting to create a new home folder?
<rypervenche> blackdalek: It will need to format the hard drive. I suppose it might be possible to delete everything except for /home and have it not format the drive, but I don't know if the installer can handle that much customization. Others here might know.
<ducasse> afaik it will format the root fs. maybe with the server installer, i think that can be told not to format /
<blackdalek> I'll find a drive with a spare 50gb and copy /home folder to it.
<Younder> Linux always reserves 5% of the drive space. This is to protect from disk exhaustion.
<Younder> Particularly DOS/DDOS attacks can create huge logs. Personally I pur /var in a separate partion.
<blackdalek> going to copy my /home folder to an external disk... does rsync copy all hidden files too or so ai have to set some option for that?
<blackdalek> or do I*
<ducasse> blackdalek: if they're in a folder you copy, they will be synced
<blackdalek> goodo
<scenick> Hello Mighty gurus. I've got a question. I'm currenty on notebook.. and trying 17.10 ... and the problem is that the nbk's bios currently doesn't see the hdd (that is mmc). SO I'd need a command that would simulate physical connect / disconnect to bios start recognizing it. Any hint? Thanks in advance
<rypervenche> blackdalek: I like to do a nice: rsync -ahvPs /home/user/ somemachine:/backup/
<ducasse> !artful | scenick
<ubottu> scenick: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<rypervenche> blackdalek: Ideally I would add --delete to that as well, but I always add the -n option when I do that to make sure it's not deleting anything I don't want, then remove the -n option when I'm sure it's good. But that's if you're sure that you want a 100% equal copy with no stray files from beforehand.
<sunyNegi> hi there
<sunyNegi> i need some help
<sunyNegi> how can i increse tmp folder size
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Can you provide us with the output of this command in a pastbin please? df -hT
<rypervenche> pastebin*
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: https://pastebin.com/00pc7JRV check this one
<oerheks> sunyNegi, as you gave tmp its own partition, find some space next to it
<blackdalek> what is faster for copying? rsync or cp?
<warri0rr> cp
<warri0rr> idk
<warri0rr> it depends
<warri0rr> if you're doing incremental
<sunyNegi> oerheks: no i want to increase tmp size, i am using ubuntu 16.04 lts, actually i am downloading android home sdk file and it's directly copy into tmp folder
<warri0rr> rsync might be faster
<oerheks> if you need to type all cp commands by hand, rsync
<pavlos> sunyNegi: pastebin the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda
<tgm4883> I'm not sure why one would recommend cp over rsync
<oerheks> sunyNegi, then no, you cannot give it more space, if you don't want to change other partitions to make free space, like sda11
<sunyNegi> oerheks: sda11 have 220G available space and android sdk has only 4 gb data
<sunyNegi> oerheks: check the file again
<oerheks> your /tmp is 1.9, it could never hold that sdk then. this is a custom ubuntu setup, normally we do not encounter this space issue.
<sunyNegi> pavlos:check plz https://pastebin.com/PeqQSUbt
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: is there any reason why you created separate partitions like this instead of using the entire disk as one partition?
<sunyNegi> oerheks:  it's means i will never download android sdk files
<oerheks> sunyNegi, yes, correct. the fix would be easy: boot live iso, start gparted, decrease sda11 ( can be done with your mouse) and enlarge sda10= tmp
<pavlos> sunyNegi: you can resize /opt and /var and give that room to /tmp
<oerheks> that action could take a while if it needs to move data
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: i can free some data and give back to tmp is it right
<oerheks> pavlos, on that road, he needs to move swap too, etc, his home got plenty of space
<tgm4883> if it's just a 1 time download, he could just unmount /tmp
<tgm4883>  / is 40GB free
<lightpriest> I'm trying to "fix" gnome-shell to display nicely on HiDPI, but nothing seems to have a perfect fit (used tweak tool to change scale). Under unity it worked better, am I missing something? Are there any good, known, working solutions out there?
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: well i checked this one in after  google https://superuser.com/questions/619324/my-tmp-folder-isnt-a-partition-but-has-fixed-size-why
<oerheks> cool, that would be a nice trick, tgm4883
<sunyNegi> tgm4883: yes it's one time download
<sunyNegi> tgm4883: i gtried this one but unluckily not work https://askubuntu.com/questions/199565/not-enough-space-on-tmp
<sunyNegi> pavlos: how can reduce the size of opt var and give to tmp
<sunyNegi> pavlos: please tell me the steps
<might_get_loud>  Hi guys, is there a way to return just service status (running, stoped, etc.), not complete info (eq apache2) without bash gymnastics like grep and something like that? I know for service --status-all returns + and - but then i have to grep my process. Any ideas?
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: No, it doesn't work that way. You could move some of these into an LVM volume group and create a logical volumes, I suppose. But you kind of shot yourself in the foot with your current layout.
<pavlos> sunyNegi: you can use gparted but you need to be on a live cd to make changes to sda
<sunyNegi> pavlos: what if i change UUID in etc/fstab
<sunyNegi> pavlos: bad idea or worst
<oerheks> lolz
<pavlos> sunyNegi: since /home has room, you can create a /home/tmp and sym link to /tmp
<sunyNegi> UUID=e2522877-3db0-4d99-8d19-f5aa053811f0 /tmp            ext4    defaults        0       2
<sunyNegi> pavlos: will you please tell me the steps
<pavlos> sunyNegi: or mount a separate drive, sdb, and use that for /tmp
<sunyNegi> pavlos: sorry, but i have no idea about this one
<sunyNegi> pavlos: need step if u can provide
<ducasse> ...or just do as tgm4883 suggested
<tgm4883> ducasse: +1, that tgm4883 is a pretty smart guy ;)
<sunyNegi> tgm4883: sudo umount /tmp
<pavlos> sunyNegi: for now, use what tgm4883 wrote
<tgm4883> sunyNegi: yes
<sunyNegi> pavlos: i tried but not work
<sunyNegi> sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=1048576,mode=1777 overflow /tmp
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Yes, and also comment out the line in your /etc/fstab if you want it to stay over a reboot.
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Type this for us: free -h
<tgm4883> sunyNegi: well being that you obviously don't know what that command does, I'm not surprised that it's not working for you
<oerheks> little small ehh? size=1048576
<tgm4883> oerheks: yea, he's copying and pasting random stuff from the internet know
<tgm4883> now*
<lightpriest> might_get_loud, systemctl show SERVICE --property SubState
<sunyNegi> tgm4883: i told i read this link they give a better step https://askubuntu.com/questions/199565/not-enough-space-on-tmp
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: size=1048576 means size=1M
<warri0rr> nide
<tgm4883> sunyNegi: yea, and you unmounted your 2GB /tmp and replaced it with a 1MB /tmp. Not exactly useful is that...
<warri0rr> nice
<ducasse> sunyNegi: which program is doing the downloading?
<tgm4883> If it were me, I'd just comment out the /tmp line if fstab and reboot
 * tgm4883 goes back to debugging ELK
<sunyNegi> ducasse: program for learning
<sunyNegi> ducasse: is there any need to expertise in ubuntu then start work on it
<arun007> which is the best pastebin software for ubuntu
<ducasse> sunyNegi: no, how are you trying to download? which command?
<rypervenche> arun007: pastebinit should do just fine.
<arun007> thought so
<sunyNegi> ducasse: oooh sorry wait, Android Studio setup wizard
<oerheks> arun007,  command | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> no install needed
<ducasse> sunyNegi: run it with TMP=/where/ever in front
<scenick> Could I be any goot for 17.10 testing?
<ducasse> scenick: try #ubuntu+1
<sunyNegi> ducasse: where in terminal
<scenick> ducasse> thanks
<oerheks> scenick, yes, please do, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and support
<arun007> oerheks: what is that for?
<scenick> oerkehs> thank You
<rypervenche> arun007: Just another way to paste your output to a site. There are many out there, some that use curl or nc, or packages in your repos like pastebinit that give you a command. It's up to you which one you want to use. oerheks was just providing an alternative.
<oerheks> arun007, is a way to paste from comandline
<arun007> oerheks: thanks
<ducasse> scenick: in a terminal, yes. it runs the process with a custom /tmp
<ducasse> sunyNegi: ^^
<sunyNegi> ducasse: ok done
<sunyNegi> ducasse: but sorry nothing happened
<ducasse> sunyNegi: you put it in front of the command to run the android setup wizard
<sunyNegi> ducasse: ok when i am downloading the file right.
<sunyNegi> TMP=/where/ever .studio?sh
<sunyNegi> like this
<ducasse> sunyNegi: /where/ever is to be replaced to the path you want to use instead of /tmp
<sunyNegi> ducasse: well in my terminal  i open my android folder and the write .studio/sh and setup is start
<sunyNegi> ducasse: i am not getting your point
<might_get_loud> lightpriest, thanks! I figured it you can also use "is-active SERVICE"
<rypervenche> ducasse: I think it might be easier for us to simply go with the unmounting of /tmp
<ducasse> rypervenche: yes, this is not getting anywhere.
<ducasse> uncomment /tmp in fstab and reboot
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Run: sudo umount /tmp
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: ok
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Then edit your /etc/fstab file and add a # before the line with your /tmp on it, at the very beginning of the line.
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: umount: /tmp: target is busy         (In some cases useful info about processes that          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Actually, run "sudo umount /tmp" a few times.
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: lsof | grep '/tmp'
<oerheks> buzy downloading your android studio, grinn
<rypervenche> err yeah.
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Maybe reboot to clear everything up and then try again.
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: may be warning
<ducasse> instead of killing them, just comment out and reboot.
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: well it's big log in my terminal
<rypervenche> sunyNegi: Just top everything. Add the # to the /tmp line in your /etc/fstab and then reboot and you'll be done.
<sunyNegi> ducasse: rypervenche sorry for trouble, but seriously i have idea how ubuntu is wirk
<rypervenche> stop*
<gzoo> Hello, Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 won't wake up from sleep on ASUS UX560U Laptop. Screen is blank and nothing responses except alt+sysreq+REISUB (not even at+ctrl+f[1-7]). This happens on all: lid close, power button click, pm-suspend. BIOS was pre-packed with latest version. Suspend working on Windows.
<gzoo> I've been here two days ago but had to go before more help/suggestions could be provided.
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: ok
<gzoo> Oh, also Kernel is 4.10, and people online wrote that their problem was solved on 4.5 etc
<ducasse> gzoo: where did you get 4.10 for 16.04?
<gzoo> ducasse, IIRC I installed it from the canonical-kernel-somethingsomething PPA
<gzoo> a moment, I will check
<ducasse> gzoo: so, a mainline kernel. have you tried hwe stack?
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<gzoo> ducasse, no, I will.
<ducasse> that has 4.8 iirc
<warri0rr> is it possible to start any gui program from the command line without xserver? Or maybe without having a window manager?
<gzoo> ducasse, out of curiosity, what's the initials from hwe?
<gzoo> for*
<ducasse> warri0rr: without x server, no. without wm, yes.
<ducasse> gzoo: hardware enablement
<warri0rr> How do I do without wm??
<gzoo> ducasse, ok, thx, will try in a few minutes
<ducasse> warri0rr: run it from whatever script would normally start the wm, or by specifying display on command line
<warri0rr> ducasse: Ok, thanks
<ducasse> warri0rr: like this - 'DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox'
<warri0rr> Yes I know the syntax, I don't know how to keep x server running. It exits(0) because there's nothing to execute
<warri0rr> I cleared my .xinitrc
<ducasse> warri0rr: put the program in the .xinitrc, at the end. when it exits, so does the x server
<warri0rr> ducasse: k
<sunyNegi> rypervenche: ?
<ducasse> sunyNegi: just comment out the /tmp line in the fstab and reboot, that's all there is to it.
<quarters> I've installed powerline by adding 'powerline/powerline' to my vimrc to be installed using the vim-plug plugin manager, but for some reason, it's not changing the look of vim as expected
<warri0rr> quarters: #vim might be more helpful
<MikeSee> Can a user have multiple entries for sudoer NOPASSWD commands, or do all the commands need to be in the same line?  Her is an example of what's in my head: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25140347/
<ducasse> quarters: is the powerline package installed and the daemon started?
<sunyNegi> ducasse: ok sir let me try
<quarters> ducasse: I don't see powerline as being listed after running :scriptnames, but I see a few showing.  Btu when I check my plugin mgr, powerline shows as being installed
<ducasse> quarters: i'm talking about the repo package
<quarters> ducasse: you mean through apt and not trhough vim-plug?
<ducasse> quarters: which ubuntu is this?
<quarters> I guess vim-plug is configured to take from github more or elss
<quarters> xenial
<ducasse> my guess is it needs powerline itself and the daemon needs to be running. easy to try.
<quarters> right
<shmu> ducasse, alright, so the verdict is as this: linux-generic-hwe was already installed, I reinstall again with --install-recommends as the link you sent suggested. The link also mentioned xserver-xorg-hwe with recommends so I installed it as well.
<shmu> I rebooted, it restarted, closed lid, opened, and same problem
<jmg8766> I'm having trouble connecting to bluetooth on ubuntu 16.04.02 server
<shmu> aand when i go to advanced boot options in grub, I don't see and "-hwe" suffixes, is that fine?
<scenick> Okay.. is there any way... to let the bios rediscover the harddisk as if it has been physically removed and inserted (or rather emmc internal disk).
<jmg8766> I get error "Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed" when running "connect 0C:A6:94:2A:F1:C0" inside bluetoothctl
<ducasse> shmu: grub should just list the kernel versions
<sunyNegi> ducasse: leave if i change something in file then it's reply that --> this file is change instances something like this. I am not downloading andriod studio any more
<sunyNegi> ducasse: tgm4883 rypervenche thanks for givig me time
<kaili> Hello (again). dd command creates .img files, right ?
<ducasse> kaili: it just produces a raw copy of whatever blocks you tell it to read
<ikonia> kaili: no, dd is a block copy
<kaili> Okay so I guess that's why running recovering data tools gives nothing
<shmu> ducasse, thanks for the hwe suggestions. If something pops to your mind I'd be happy to hear. Meanwhile I continue to experiment
<kaili> Or maybe I got 120 go of useless blocks :/
<ducasse> shmu: you could try the very latest kernel available in mainline ppa
<kaili> The file is an hfs partition of a failing hard drive. I tried running photorec from linux on the file, got nothing. I tried running diskdrill from a mac machine on the file.
<kaili> But I'm surprise to have obsolutely not a thing file found on the image, especially because the first 600 mo of the partition seem fine
<kaili> Sorry it's not really related to ubuntu (even through I'm using ubuntu to do so), anyone know where I can find help about that ?
<ducasse> kaili: as you were told earlier, repair hfs with a mac
<kaili> ducasse: repair what the hard disk ? Even mac os can't repair it
<kaili> I tried with built-in tools, everything fails. But first I made several image of the HD (with dd, dd_rescue, partimage, etc), now trying to work on them
<ducasse> kaili: the image will also be hfs
<kaili> ducasse: yes, I tried to run diskdrill on a mac on the image made with dd, gives nothing
<kaili> diskdrill is specialized on hfs partition
<ducasse> kaili: next suggestion - try a professional recovery company
<kaili> datas aren't worse 1000 or 2000$ ^^;
<kaili> worth*
<ikonia> it doesnt costr that
<ikonia> $150 - $300  for basic home data recovery
<ikonia> maybe a bit more if there are problems
<ikonia> I've done it for mac when I lost some data while waiting for a backup replacement disk
<kaili> hm strange the shop I asked to told me around 1000
<kaili> maybe will check, still wonder if I can't do anything by myself
<Kaixxl> depends how much time and effort you want to put into it, I guess
<Kaixxl> the tools are out there afiak, but haven't seen a really good tutorial on it
<Kaixxl> so you'd be flying blind, a bit
<ducasse> kaili: sorry, but this really is not an ubuntu problem. check if there is a channel for recovery issues?
<kaili> ducasse: yes, yes... I'm trying to find one :-)
<kaili> Sorry for disturbing
<ducasse> kaili: maybe a subreddit?
<kaili> you nailed it it seems : https://www.reddit.com/r/datarecovery/ ;)
<kaili> Will give it a try, thanks
<ducasse> np
<Kaixxl> good luck
<toothfairy_> Hi ... I managed to ssh block my own user from remote machine, now ssh'd in from another ip and would like to remove the block, but where do i find it?   This is my rule: -A ufw-user-limit -m limit --limit 3/minute -j LOG --log-prefix "[UFW LIMIT BLOCK] "  -A ufw-user-limit -j REJECT
<T18> when i try to install xubuntu i get this error http://imgur.com/a/mM7LR before i get stuck in this screen for hours http://imgur.com/vK3xgV7 is it anyone that can help me with this? (im on windows 10 lenovo pc and nvidia)
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | T18
<ubottu> T18: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jmg8766> I'm having trouble connecting to bluetooth on ubuntu 16.04.02 server, I get error "Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed" when running "connect 0C:A6:94:2A:F1:C0" inside bluetoothct
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: You can do it by the line number. iptables -nvL --line-numbers
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: Then iptables -D INPUT # where # is the line number
<toothfairy_> rypervenche: hmm, I can only see my ip as accept there
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: And to fix the line that you have there, you need to make sure that you are only limit NEW SSH connections, not all connections everywhere. I would recommend using the recent module to do this.
<toothfairy_> no REJECT
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: Can you pastebin: iptables -nvL for us please?
<toothfairy_> maybe I need to reload the rules?
<__Yiota> is there a file I can /etc/hosts from?
<__Yiota> extend * /etc/hosts
<rypervenche> __Yiota: What are you trying to accomplish?
<toothfairy_> rypervenche: https://dpaste.de/2RkD
<__Yiota> rypervenche add entries to /etc/hosts like I would do to etc/sudoers without modifying the original file
<leftyfb> toothfairy_: sudo iptables -F
<rypervenche> __Yiota: There is no way, but there are other methods for doing this. Check out https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60549/etc-hosts-file-refer-to-another-configuration-file
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: NO!
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: Don't do that...
<toothfairy_> rypervenche: when I try to ssh with blocked user, my syslog shows: Jul 21 17:43:04 mail kernel: SSH BAD:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=f2:3c:91:7b:1c.....
<leftyfb> toothfairy_: that will flush/wipe your iptables rules. Then just restore from your ruleset.
<rypervenche> leftyfb: His default policy is DROP, why would you have him remove all of those rules and lock him out of his server?
<toothfairy_> leftyfb: that gives no output
<leftyfb> toothfairy_: correct, now there's no rules. Now just ssh in
<toothfairy_> oops, sorry rypervenche, I saw it too late
<toothfairy_> leftyfb: doesnt work
<leftyfb> You're still connected right?
<toothfairy_> no, now I cannot connect from any
<toothfairy_> :/
<rypervenche> leftyfb: Default policy is DROP...no packets will reach the server now thanks to what you had him do.
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: You'll need to reboot the server somehow.
<toothfairy_> Ok, learned something new today, careful with whom you listen to
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: Do you have physical access or some sort of webpage that you can force reboot the machine?
<leftyfb> Why would you put the default as drop? Then you run into issues like this. Put your accept rules first then drop at the end
<toothfairy_> rypervenche: I can reboot it through isp
<rypervenche> leftyfb: You didn't tell him any of that. You just told him blindly to run a command that would lock him out. Next time please do not recommend such commands without looking over the rules first.
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: Also, I would personally not recommend mixing both ufw and iptables. I would choose one or the other for consistency's sake. And for better readability.
<toothfairy_> ok rypervenche, sounds wise...
<rypervenche> toothfairy_: And to prevent this from happening in the future, I would recommend changing your default policy for INPUT to ACCEPT and then adding a DROP rule at the very bottom of INPUT.
<toothfairy_> ok, understand
<vimart> Hi
<lokus> hello- ubuntu 14.04. why does compiz burst to like 20+% cpu, with total 4988:32 cpu time reported in top?  i also just restarted firefox and literally have had just two reddit tabs open for a half hour, and it's hovering 27%-54% CPU and 13% memory... and 40:49:15 CPU time, what the fuck? i'm on a modern laptop, i7, 16GB.. SSD, ...
<lokus> err, numbers aside. it's really. damn. slow.
<ikonia> lokus: tone down the language please, it's not needed or welcome
<ikonia> lokus: one of the most common causes for cpu use with graphics tasks are when the graphics card is not configured to be used correctly, so the CPU takes the load, OR the graphics is on board the cpu - in which case of course it will use the cpu
<ioria> lokus, are you fully updated ?
<lokus> ioria, yes fully updated
<ioria> lokus, your graphics and driver in use ?
<lokus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lokus> Kernel driver in use: i915
<ioria> lokus, can you paste a  'top' screen ?
<lokus> ioria, https://0bin.net/paste/WdeKqaoRvsWejXr5#UnbghljNLQ5YFMoa2Lz3+VSyqHB9VXqfKKx0qWcPZx8
<ioria> 68% ? wow
<lokus> *shrug*.. right?
<ioria> lokus, have you tried the Guest session ?
<lokus> that's like the different login session, which wouldn't be the regular gnome etc? no i haven't done that
<oerheks> what numbers did you expect?
<lokus> i mean it seems easy to just point a firefox and to.. not use it? but it's fully updated sourced from ubuntu repo. i'm wondering if i have something weird going on system wide.. is compiz expected to be so heavy too?
<lokus> oerheks, i only looked at the numbers when i noticed it runs like crap. i don't know what to expect..
<EriC^^> the numbers are very high
<lokus> 4 threads i7 haswell / 8GB RAM /  SSD.. not really a slouch of a laptop. but it doesnt work well with ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> something isn't right try a different kernel or something
<EriC^^> which one are you on?
<lokus> 3.13.0-123-generic
<vimart> There's no Irssi-1.0.4 in reps?
<oerheks> little odd to use an operation system from the time that processor was introduced, i would suggest: test 16.04 LTS
<lokus> i guess i was misguided by LTS
<oerheks> vimart, next Artful will have 1.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi
<oerheks> vimart, but you got security fixes in those older versions though
<vimart> oerheks: I wanted upgrade to 1.0.4 for SSL
<lokus> vimart, compile :-)
<vimart> lokus: probably will do it
<ioria> lokus, you can also install the xenial hwe or try another DE ... xubuntu-desktop e.g.
<oerheks> release 5 hrs ago .. anything can happen ..
<vimart> lokus: however I see 1.0.4 has 7 bugs :-(
<lokus> ioria, yes i might look into that.. something a bit less destructive than format/upgrade to new OS. i wish i could *find* something that points the finger at the desktop env specifically still :\
<t0th_-> hi, i am using ubuntu 17.04, when i connect my cell phone on usb it is auto mounted, how i can remove this ?
<doux> Hi, home directory backup question: So you tar your home directory. Then lets say you do a fresh install and want to recover all your settings to the new install. I'm assuming you need to create the same user name as the tar-ed backedup directory right? Then you would simply overwrite the clean installed home directory with your tar-ed one?
<ioria> lokus, a quick test: install fluxbox, log in and recheck top
<jhutchins_wk> doux: Mostly.  On a system with multiple /home/* folders, your new user might not have the same UID/GID, and it's the numbers that the system goes by.
<Bashing-om> vimart: irssi binary and source : https://irssi.org/download/ .
<doux> jhutchins_wk: ah, but in my specific case they would both be 1000. But that's something to consider, thanks.
<jhutchins_wk> doux: Occasionally there will be problems when a config file for an older/different version of a program doesn't work with the new system, but those can be fixed on a case-by-case basis.
<doux> jhutchins_wk: ok, I should stick with the same desktop and distro...
<vimart> Bashing-om: I found it but not downloading, it seems there's 7 bugs
<jhutchins_wk> doux: Problems can be fixed, so go wherever you want.  Last time I had something that was keeping X from starting, so I just moved the files to another folder and copied them in selectively.
<doux> jhutchins_wk: Thanks for the advice. I hope I don't run in to those sorts of problems... I'm not that skilled...
<Bashing-om> vimart: maybe all fixed ? the irssi maintainers are on #irssi channel .
<jhutchins_wk> doux: Fixing problems is how you get skilled <grin>.
<jmg8766> I'm having trouble connecting to bluetooth on ubuntu 16.04.02 server, I get error "Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed" when running "connect 0C:A6:94:2A:F1:C0" inside bluetoothct
<Bashing-om> doux: ^^ you know you are no longer a newbie when you know enough not to break the system :)
<doux> jhutchins_wk: True. Usually preceded by rage in my case.
<shmu> ducasse, hi again. I narrowed the wake up issue to the nvidia being used as on the intel card it woke up fine. I'm going now to look up for a solution.
<doux> Bashing-om: Define "break" :)
<Bashing-om> doux: My definition of break may differ from yours . but I consider when I boot and I do not get to the desktop .. it's broke, Jim. Applications are small things and do not count for breakage .
<doux> Bashing-om: That is a good definition... Have you seen this talk? https://youtu.be/lKXe3HUG2l4
<Bashing-om> doux: I can not do youtube on this box . work station and has no audio :) .
<doux> Bashing-om: "The Mess We're In" by Joe Armstrong. It's nothing great, but it's interesting.
<shmu> Is there a way to get the "alt+ctrl+f[1-7]" terminals (how do you call them?) use a readable font on a 4k display?
<vlt> shmu: I think they're called tty. Maybe you can use that to google further.
<Bashing-om> shmu: See if : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI applies to your situation .
<leftyfb> FYI: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<leftyfb> that's where you can set a larger font size for the tty's
<starbux> need help. ran apt. it upgraded kernel. now at login screen my keyboard and mouse don't work. had to boot to rescue mode. can't find solution
<starbux> i'm running 16.04 + kde
<ioria> starbux, why don't boot the previous kernel ?
<leftyfb> shmu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<shmu> Bashing-om, vlt, leftyfb, thanks, I'll be trying all
<starbux> ioria, same result
<ioria> starbux, can you login in console ?
<starbux> ioria, i can get to resue console
<starbux> rescue*
<Bashing-om> shmu: Let us know what works - so we know the more next time :)
<leftyfb> shmu: nothing on the page Bashing-om linked you to will help
<ioria> starbux, no, i mean when you get the login screen, can you open a console (ctl+alt+f1) and login ?
<leftyfb> that page is 95% for GUI/xorg stuff. There's a mention of framebuffer but that will only change the font for the kernel loading. Once you get into user space, it'll be small again...
<starbux> ioria, no. only thing keyboard works for is REISUB
<leftyfb> There's another section at the very bottom, but that shows you a font selection and instructions for changing in arch linux which won't work in ubuntu
<starbux> alt + sysreq + reisub
<ioria> starbux, ok, so let's try recovery and update/upgrade ?
<starbux> cant get online
<ioria> starbux, you need to enable networking
<leftyfb> starbux: try sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-$(insert version of kernel here, just numbers)-generic
<stevemcqueen> Hi, I'm having a problem with package dependencies when attempting to do upgrades. stuff like "Dependencies are not satisfied for libharfbuzz-icu0". Any ideas how I can fix this? Running KDE Neon. pastebin of the message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25141348/
<ioria> stevemcqueen, what the output of sudo apt full-upgrade  ?
<stevemcqueen> ioria results here http://paste.ubuntu.com/25141369/
<ioria> stevemcqueen, no idea, idk kde neon is  supported here
<stevemcqueen> Yeah, they don't really have a support room. Not sure if it was directly related to that or a general ubuntu question
<ioria> stevemcqueen, try #kde-neon
<warri0rr> That usually means that some package is needed but it not available in any repository listed in sources
<stevemcqueen> Thanks, I'll give that room a shot
<ioria> gl
<nnarol> Hi! Is it possible to install a program from the OS installation DVD? I tried sudo apt-cdrom -d=/media/myName/disc/name, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install firefox, but it still says "Unable to fetch some archives,...".
<warri0rr> Yes it's possible
<nnarol> My mistake, I included "add" in the apt-cdrom command as well.
<leftyfb> nnarol: firefox is installed by default
<Durgeoble> hi
<warri0rr> hi
<nnarol> leftyfb: I know, but I uninstalled it on purpose to see if it will work. That's the only package I know off the top of my head which is safe to uninstall and guaranteed to reside on the installation disk.
<nnarol> Also, I checked /etc/apt/sources.list, which contained the "cdrom:[...]/" entry for my disk.
<nnarol> Can anyone help me how to do it?
<foddo> just download and reinstall it.
<warri0rr> Where are urls of custom repositories located (PPA)?
<Bashing-om> !ppa | warri0rr
<ubottu> warri0rr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<foddo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion/MozillaBuilds nnarol
<warri0rr> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<warri0rr> Bashing-om: thanks
<pavlos> nnarol: sudo apt-cdrom add (this will add cdrom in sources.list), sudo apt update as usual
<Bashing-om> warri0rr: :) My bit to try and help .
<nnarol> pavlos: That is exactly what I did, as I described aboove.
<nnarol> foddo: I do not need Firefox, as I explained above.
<nnarol> I need a way to install a package from disk when there is no internet connection and it is not allowed to build anything from source.
<nnarol> I also did not have a .deb file available for dpkg, etc.
<pavlos> nnarol: which package do you want to install?
<nnarol> pavlos: for now firefox to try it out, but I just want to know how to do this in general.
<tgm4883> nnarol: to install packages on a server without internet access?
<nnarol> tgm4883: I do not know if it matters if it is a server or not (it was not), but yes, basically.
<tgm4883> !offline | nnarol have you seen this
<ubottu> nnarol have you seen this: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<nnarol> This is a bot right? Ubuntu 16.04 does not even have Synaptic installed by default.
<nnarol> Yup, it is.
<nnarol> tgm4883: Ah, I see, you sent the message through the bot. Ubuntu 16.04 does not have Synaptic installed by default.
<tgm4883> nnarol: that aside, it's the easiest way for you to install a package with dependencies on a machine without internet
<nnarol> tgm4883: But if I even had another machine to download files to and transfer from, I would've just downloaded the .deb package from the Debian archives and used dpkg to installed it. Alas, I had not.
<pavlos> nnarol: you have a desktop|laptop offline, you type sudo apt-cdrom add, insert CD, CD is mounted in /media/apt, then sudo apt update as usual.
<tgm4883> nnarol: you don't have a second machine?
<nnarol> tgm4883: Indeed, I did not, when I needed to do this.
<tgm4883> nnarol: I'm not sure what you want to achieve from this conversation. Installing packages to a machine without internet is going to take at least a little planning on your part
<nnarol> tgm4883: I have been planning, which is how I came to the conclusion which pavlos is reminding me of, but did not work. What I am hoping to achieve is to learn how to install packages from an Ubuntu installation disk without an internet connection.
<warri0rr> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<nnarol> tgm4883: What I have available is: a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 32-bit installation and the DVD I installed it from.
<oerheks> softwarecenter gives an option for offline install
<oerheks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<warri0rr> !online
<warri0rr> !offline
<nnarol> oerheks: Does it work using the installation disk, or only with .deb packages? I have been using it for offline installation in the past, though only with .deb -s.
<tgm4883> nnarol: if you insist on using just what is on the CD, then the correct answer I suppose would be to use the CD as a respository. Now IDK about the instructions that pavlos mentioned, but you could mount the CD to a specific drive and then point apt at it, but you'd need to know the proper syntax to do so
<tgm4883> nnarol: or just install the deb files from the CD
<nnarol> tgm4883: I used 'find' on the DVD to list all .deb packages, but there are only about 20 listed, none commonly used software. I think most of the packages are stored via different means on the disk than explicit .deb packages.
<nnarol> tgm4883: I also used the "-L" flag to follow any soft links there might be, of which I can see at least one in the file manager.
<tgm4883> nnarol: wait this is a desktop. All of the software on the CD would have been installed during installation
<tgm4883> nnarol: there isn't any extra packages on the CD that aren't installed
<tgm4883> wow that sentence I just wrote hurts my brain
<nnarol> tgm4883: I see! It must mean that the package I was trying to install was already installed.
<nnarol> tgm4883: However, how come uninstalling Firefox and trying to reinstall it from the same disc it came from does not work?
<nnarol> tgm4883: Also, why do I get an error message relating to not being able to fetch some archives, instead of just the usual print-out saying that 0 packages were updated and installed?
<oerheks> because .. you are offline?
<oerheks> :-D
<tgm4883> nnarol: probably because the install CD isn't an actual archive?
<nnarol> oerheks: I do not think this explains the first and the 3-rd parts of the issue.
<tgm4883> nnarol: the install doesn't install a bunch of packages. It copies an image
<nnarol> tgm4883: That might very well be. Is it not possible then to use the installation disc to install software later on after all?
<tgm4883> nnarol: no not most software. And that is how it is. Check the size of filesystem.squashfs in the casper directory on your CD
<nnarol> tgm4883: it is 1.5 GB.
<tgm4883> nnarol: yea, that's the image that gets blasted to your hard drive during install
<nnarol> tgm4883: I see.
<nnarol> tgm4883: does Ubuntu have package archives available as disc images like Debian?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> not as disk images anyway
<nnarol> tgm4883: Well thank you, I think this does solve my problem.
<tgm4883> nnarol: the correct way to do it is either via aptoncd or the !offline stuff
<nnarol> tgm4883: I just "apt-cache search -ed" for aptoncd. Thank you for your help, very informative stuff indeed!
<nnarol> Thank you all! Take care!
<oerheks> have fun!
<pavlos> nnarol: this may help ( a bit old) ... http://funwithlinux.net/2013/01/ubuntu-install-packages-from-cd/
<nnarol> pavlos: funny, in the actual situation, I had to install EXACTLY that same piece of software, namely openssh-server.
<nnarol> It seems my journey is not yet over after all! :D
<craptalk> hey guys, have you ever experienced that you cant cp the file but rename it only? the funny part is, the user root that has this problem
<craptalk> it is very weird
<craptalk> but i can rename its file by mv
<craptalk> does the file has problem or what? weird part is, it is the root user
<tgm4883> nnarol: that's using a ubuntu server cd, which is different
<leftyfb> craptalk: are you out of disk space?
<nnarol> tgm4883: ahhhh.... You're right.
<leftyfb> craptalk: what is the error?
<tgm4883> nnarol: the server install is a bit different, in that you do package selection at the end
<nnarol> tgm4883: Yeah, I did it once a few years back.
<oerheks> if the target is not writable by root..
<nnarol> tgm4883: I wondered why there were only some really essential packages at the place he described, which btw. I also found when I trying.
<nnarol> tgm4883: Alright, on to experimenting with the Debian DVD ISO, which also has extra packages along with the OS.
<pavlos> craptalk: can you cp the file to /tmp ?
<oerheks> debian packages ,... frankenstein-ubuntu
<rypervenche> nnarol: I hope you mean straight up Debian and not Ubuntu with Debian packages.
<nnarol> rypervenche: I mean the 1-st ISO from debian.org out of a series of 3.
<nnarol> oerheks: don't worry, I do not intend to use it with Ubuntu, only in case of an emergency. But if I have to do the same on a Debian system, I know how to do it.
<thomedy_> okay i more'd /etc/mime.types
<thomedy_> and it is saying  i have application/x-sh
<thomedy_> but when i run in my html on local in my localhoost it says its not supported
<thomedy_> what am i missing
<warri0rr> thomedy_: Please explain your problem in a concise way
<warri0rr> You run it in your html? what does that mean? what are you trying to do?
<tuga3d> hi all, in the dev version of ubuntu the virtual consoles are disabled, how can i enabled them?
<thomedy_> i am writing a shell script that plys back video... i have a very specific reason why im not running the video tag and instead using the object tag... object tag has a type which is a mime type... my mime type is application/x-sh so im assuming i can run that shell script in my object tag but even though it matches its saying the plugin is not supported
<thomedy_> mime.types says i can use application/x-sh so i figured i was good... im just confused right now
<warri0rr> I still cannot decode your query. Are you writing a script in which language? bash? plain sh? Which player are you using to reproduce video?
<ikonia> thomedy_: what do you mean by running the video tag
<ikonia> a script has nothing to do with mime data, tags, etc
<thomedy_> bash script #!/bin/bash
<ikonia> it's executed from the shell, nothing more, nothing less
<warri0rr> Your video is application/x-sh and you cannot play it in the player, is that it?
<ikonia> thomedy_: yes, I understand what a hash bang is,
<ikonia> but that doesn't make any more sense in your query
<thomedy> sorry for some reason it wasn't typing
<thomedy> okay im building a web page... im using object tag to run a bash script that bash script ply
<ikonia> that bash script ply ?
<thomedy> okay im building a web page... im using object tag to run a bash script that bash script plays video
<warri0rr> thomedy_: What do you mean object tag? I'm not familiar with that...also where is the video played? locally or in the page?
<thomedy> its just html markup
<thomedy> think flash but im not using flash
<thomedy> im using sh
<thomedy> am i communicating effectively
<thomedy> im not sure right now...
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I get that you're trying to call a shell script from a web page
<ikonia> but that seems odd
<thomedy> yep i know its odd i agree with that
<thomedy> i do
<pavlos> so you try http://localhost/play.sh and play.sh is supposed to play a video using vlc file.mp4
<thomedy> but ihve ap oint to it i promise
<thomedy> sure... its not vlc is mvp but yes
<ikonia> pavlos: but thats client side,
<pavlos> correct
<thomedy> mpv
<ikonia> are you trying to make the shell script execute on someones local machine
<ikonia> but it's kicked off from a browser
<warri0rr> Ah ok that makes more sense now
<thomedy> so shouldn't application/x-sh work
<ikonia> no
<thomedy> why am i having to download it
<thomedy> ikonia: youre saying no to me? just to make sure i get it
<warri0rr> I don't understand
<ikonia> thomedy: no,
<ikonia> thomedy: it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> and to be honest, trying to get a web page to launch an application on someones desktop is questionable
<thomedy> okay great... what am i missing
<ikonia> there is no reason to do this
<warri0rr> If you want to play video in browser you need some kind of player (javascript/flash) that loads the video
<thomedy>  iwould be using html5 video but it cant handle what im doing with my desired results
<ikonia> thomedy: there is no reason to launch something on somones desktop
<thomedy> well honestly what i was hoping is not to launch on desktop
<thomedy> but to capture playback and pupt it in the markup
<thomedy> thats whati was hoping
<ikonia> never going to happen
<thomedy> so am i going to have to create my own plugin with firebreath
<warri0rr> Too much bs
<ikonia> why do you need to create a plugin
<warri0rr> Can't handle it
<ikonia> just use one of the standard / supported video play back methods
<ikonia> the guys in #html or #web can help you with that
<nnarol> thomedy: it definitely will not appear in the browser...
<thomedy> fair enough i could see how i have gotten beyond the ubuntu room
<thomedy> thanks guys
<black_13> how do i copy files from a unbuntu machine to a osx box
<ikonia> scp
<ikonia> or over a file system share
<black_13> scp would probably easier
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I just accidentally typed l instead of ls and it did a modified directory listing.  What actually is l?
<black_13> i want to run scp after running buildroot
<ikonia> isn't l just an alias
<warri0rr> Richard_Cavell: Yes it's an alias
<pavlos> l and ls produce same output
<Richard_Cavell> They don't!  I think l is like ls -something -something
<warri0rr> l = ls --color=auto or something like that
<pavlos> Richard_Cavell: grep alias .bashrc
<warri0rr> Or just type alias
<warri0rr> to get all of them
<Richard_Cavell> l=ls -CF
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: That alias is defined in .bashrc . " alias l='ls -CF' " .
<mzanetti> just type "alias" and you'll see it
<vlt> black_13: I'd recommend rsync.
<black_13> easier
<blackdalek> ok... 16.04 installer dvd just crashed at the "select your location" screen. Ubiqity crashed :/
<toothfairy_> Hi ... How do I pass 2 variables a long when running a script? I am familar with sys.argv[1] but can I also pass a second ond?  >python script.py argv1 argv2 ?
<vlt> toothfairy_: Yes.
<aggrav8d> hi all.  I have a raspbery pi camera set up on my lan and I want to port forward so i can see the video feed from elsewhere.  I set the pf on my main AP and on the router next to the pi, but still no go from external testers.  any idea what i missed, please?
<toothfairy_> Hi again vlt, ok :)
<vlt> toothfairy_: o/
<vlt> toothfairy_: That's the shell syntax.
<Ben64> aggrav8d: you probably want to ask that in ##networking
<aggrav8d> Ben64 will do!
<aggrav8d> thanks
<toothfairy_> vlt: I was trying "python scripts/alerts.py /var/mail/rose 1" but seems it breaks the script, but might be something else then
<vlt> toothfairy_: Under the hood it parses the arguments, turns them inti a list and passes this list to the called process.
<vlt> toothfairy_: (One reason why it makes total sense to have subprocess.Popen() use a list like ["cmd", "arg1", "arg2"] and not a plain string (which seems to be counter-intuitive for many beginners).
<toothfairy_> vlt: understood
<toothfairy_> Hi ... This is the permissions I've set on /var/mail: chown -R vmail:vmail /var/mail ... I now need to give www-data permission to access and read everything in same folder, what would be a good approach? Add www-data to vmail group?
<denrurak> hi everyone
<ax562> what's the best way to uninstall and reinstall nvidia video driver?
<Ben64> ax562: what is your goal
<ax562> my goal is to get my hdmi audio working again
<ax562> not sure what happened but ubuntu 16.04 will not output audio through hdmi audio port
<Ben64> reinstalling nvidia won't fix that
<ax562> it only outputs through lapy speakers
<Ben64> if you open sound settings do you see hdmi under outputs
<ax562> well it orignialy was working.  Not sure what happened but now it doesn't.
<ax562> Ben64: no it used to be there but now it's not there anymore.
<ax562> Ben64: any ideas?
<ax562> I'm assuming it's a driver issue.
<ax562> It works ok in windows
<Ben64> try these steps https://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-sound-through-hdmi-in-external-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<ax562> let me try
<syntaxman> How much difference is there in the results of installing Kubuntu, VS installing some other flavor of Ubuntu and installing KDE separately?
<syntaxman> Obviously I would end up with two DEs and the work of installing KDE, but are there reasons not to do it that way in terms of bugs and headaches?
<EriC^^> syntaxman: pretty much the same thing
<syntaxman> EriC^^:  I thought so.  Thanks!
<EriC^^> syntaxman: no problem
<ax562> Ben64: I do not see the sound option in settings.  I'm actually running xubuntu though 16.04 lts.
<Ben64> ax562: well idk about xubuntu but skip that step then
<ax562> Ben64: both fix steps require that part :/
<Ben64> one of the steps is install and run pavucontrol
<ax562> Ben64: I already have pulse audio installed.  The configuration pull down is missing.  Step 3 not helpful :/
<Ben64> did you do the pulseaudio -k thing
<ax562> originally I would perform this step to gain hdmi audio output
<ax562> no because I don't have a "sound" option in settings.  I can kill pulseaudio but then will be stuck because cannot execute sound from settings.
<tgm4883> pavucontrol isn't generally installed on ubuntu with pulse audio
<tgm4883> it's a separate installation
<ax562> that didn't help :/
<vimart> Hello #ubuntu
<devster31> is there an utility that accepts text from a pipe and echoes that same text? without arguments?
#ubuntu 2017-07-22
<edwinksl> devster31: maybe pipe it to `cat`?
<wedgie> devster31: if you just want stdout printed to the screen then why use the pipe at all?
<wedgie> devster31: i suspect that i'm not understanding what you're trying to do
<devster31> lighttpd accepts a binary as access.log, I wanted to print to stdout
<devster31> and for some reason using 'STDOUT' gives me a permission error
<blackdalek> I done messed up the install of ubuntu-restricted-extras :/ .... I didn't notice the MS TTF core fonts download agreement window hiding behind the terminal window until after I closed the terminal window, so it never downloaded. Now I can't get it to install because sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras is convinced I've already run the installer and so it won't let me run it again.
<quarters> my version of neovim that I got off of the apt repository seems to issue the following message when running with either powerline or floobits: "You need vim compiled with Python 2.6, 2.7 or 3.2 and later support for Powerline to work" Is there a way for me to find an already compiled version of neovim to get rid of this message or will I have to learn how to compile neovim using python?
<vbotka> devster31, "utility that accepts text from a pipe and echoes that same text" is "buffer". But maybe "tee" is what you are looking for?
<sary> blackdalek: sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras , might help!
<blackdalek> sary, yes... I just realised that 2 seconds after sending my question lol
<sary> :)
<blackdalek> forgot there was a --reinstall option
<blackdalek> Does anyone know why in Xchat-GNOME, Nickserv always says "Invalid password for BlackDalek" then 2 seconds later says "You are now identified for BlackDalek. 2 failed logins since last login. Last failed attempt from:..." ? It is just enough that it throws me into  #ubuntu-unregged every time I connect and I always have to switch channels. A bit annoying...
<toothfairy_> Hmm anybody have a clue?  -rw-rw---- 1 vmail vmail 13874 Jul 21 22:25 rose  ... rose is member of group vmail but in syslog: user rose. destination /var/mail/rose is not owned by recipient)   Any ideas?
<blackdalek> Is Xchat sending the login information to Nickserv too late and is there any way to speed it up so it doesn't get caught by the IRC server and throw me to #ubuntu-unregged every time?
<sary> blackdalek: does xchat have sasl built-in support , or a script .. maybe you want to auth with sasl i never have issue with it using irssi.
<sary> look at the xchat docs for that , and maybe it's there in freenode's website too.
<sary> blackdalek: here you go https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl , xchat is missing from the list!
<blackdalek> sary, which IRC client do you use?
<sary> blackdalek: irssi .
<quarters> if I like the vim key-binding and the way tmux plays with powerline, but have used terminator exclusively up until now, and I feel like using both is a bit redundant, I was wondering if anyone might have any recommendations
<boblamont> Can someone that knows what they're doing take a quick look at this bash script and verify it looks ok? I'm not sure about line 7, particularly how I escaped the closing bracket (the group of characters to replace in within a pair of brackets, but I also want to replace any brackets in the filenames). Also, this will have no affect on the files on the source drive, correct?
<boblamont> https://pastebin.com/vsMiuBjj
<Ben64> boblamont: probably better to ask in #bash
<boblamont> Ben64: will do, thanks (I didn't realize #bash existed!)
<quarters> I had asked about mutt here and alternatives and got a link to this: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/08/msg00564.html . I never got aroudn to asking what the motivation behind the link was
<azizLIGHT> im in a vm, and expanded the disk but my / is still same size. how can i resize while booted?
<azizLIGHT> do i have to boot a livecd in the vm and expand with gparted? id rather not shut down
<oerheks> azizLIGHT, not.
<oerheks> one does not expand partitions of a running system
<oerheks> so you resized the vm, not the / partition.
<azizLIGHT> yea
<azizLIGHT> i have unallocated space in the disk that i want to give to the / partition
<oerheks> well, you can edit partitions with a mouse in gparted. but not on a running vm.
<azizLIGHT> oh well
<azizLIGHT> are you sure of that, i sort of remember that i was able to expand the filesystem on a raspberry pi using their raspi-config utility
<azizLIGHT> while running
<kk4ewt> azizLIGHT,  totally different
<oerheks> no, i am not sure, go try it :-D lolz
<oerheks> man o man
<azizLIGHT> how is it different kk4ewt
<WetVacAbortion> hello all.
<tgm4883> WetVacAbortion: this isn't a chatting channel, do you have a question?
<WetVacAbortion> i'm trying to figure this whole thing out, idk where i fit in lol sorry i'll leave
<BlackDalek> if I started the deluged daemon and deluge-web, what is the proper way to stop these things running cleanly?
<Budgie^Smore> Is there a good way to stop login unless a certain usb drive is attached?
<BlackDalek> I tried adding the deluged daemon in the Ubuntu Startup Applications preferences, but it did not work/start. Are daemons not permitted to be entered into the Startup Applicatons?
<BlackDalek> no much activity in here. Everyone asleep now?
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<BlackDalek>                                                                                                                            /nick blackdalek___                                                                                       //
<BlackDalek> oops.. hand on spacebar.. sorry :(
<BlackDalek> I tried adding the deluged daemon in the Ubuntu Startup Applications preferences, but it did not work/start. Are daemons not permitted to be entered into the Startup Applicatons?
<oerheks> BlackDalek, indeed, you followed this guide, and enabled the service on startup with systemd > udo systemctl enable /etc/systemd/system/deluged.servicesudo systemctl start deluged
<oerheks> so it is running already, sudo systemctl status deluged
<BlackDalek> oerheks, true... but I think I messed something up because I was getting lots of errors and my 17.04 install made matters worse and I could not figure out how to fix it so reinstalled 16.04 and deluge... now I was investigating if there were alternative methods to make the deluged daemon start on bootup.
<BlackDalek> But if there isn't I'll try running with systemd again, but first I need to do more research so I don't muck it up again
<oerheks>  16.04 works with systemd also
<BlackDalek> Another major problem I had after following the online guide for setting it up with systemd was that I could not figure out how to migrate my torrent files and states info to where the daemon expected them to be... :(
<jerichowasahoax> BlackDalek: you sure it didn't just fork itself into the background
<jerichowasahoax> ps ax | grep deluge
<BlackDalek> So currently I don't have anything set up to start automatically at boot up. I have my torrent files & states back under ~/Downloads and ~/.config/deluge and I need to open a terminal and start the deluged daemon and deluge-web manually.
<sary> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd
<oerheks> sary +1 that is the manual he used/should use again, or the same story here .. http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software/Install-Deluge-Headless.html
<BlackDalek> jerichowasahoax, I'm not even sure what that means, but I typed it anyway and it outputted two lines with (probably) useful information. I however am none the wiser as to it's meaning.
<sary> oerheks: right ,we should follow the official docs!
<BlackDalek> Sary, yes.. that's the guide I tried earlier. But I think that guide is maybe expecting the user to not have already installed and ran the full client first. That's why all my torrents are in ~/Downloads and ~/config/deluge... and the daemon can't find them
<BlackDalek> Except if I just install deluged and deluge-web with apt and DO NOT follow any steps in the guide. THEN I can start them both from terminal and it can find my torrent files/settings without issue... it is only after following the guide that it gets lost and can't find anyting
<oerheks> there is a guide to move the torrents, not to add them again..
<BlackDalek> oerheks, there is? I couldn't find one :/
<oerheks> in deluge itself> menu > torrent > move storage
<BlackDalek> oerheks, oh ok. Also... just now reading that guide at www.havetheknowhow... had not seen that before. It seems to have additional info not present in the other guide.
<jerichowasahoax> BlackDalek: sorry, for some reason I didn't hear my irc client ding
<jerichowasahoax> BlackDalek: that command listed all process running in your computer with "deluge" somewhere in their command line (including, frequently, the "grep" command itself)
<jerichowasahoax> BlackDalek: two lines of output, for this particular usage of that command, mean deluge is definitely running as of now
<deostroll> somewhere in my vm installation I manually chose to not install the boot loader...I was expecting that it would setup the MBR automatically...but didn't
<deostroll> now while booting the virtual machine...it says no bootable medium found...
<deostroll> how can I fix this...?
<oerheks> deostroll, reinstall would be an option
<oerheks> if you had started it right away, you would be done by now
<deostroll> okay during reinstall, how to not install grub
<oerheks> grub = bootloader ...
<deostroll> I just want to bypass the grub when the os boots
<deostroll> directly boot my operating system
<oerheks> that is what normally happens, you won't see the grub menu, unless you hold shift or esc on boot.
<oerheks> you will need grub, else you cannot have 2 kernels, 1 for recovery and 1 current
<deostroll> on a virtual machine I guess that is okay
<oerheks> i just told you it is not oke, but go ahead, find out
<Cobrax> I'm looking to organize my machine
<Cobrax> i.e RSS feeds, emails, stored passwords
<Cobrax> whilst also attempting to be as secures as i can be
<Cobrax> mostly automating things as well, what things can i do?
<elky> Cobrax: i'm not really sure what your question is
<glachas> Whenever I am creating folder with the name "tmp_depth_files" Files closes down. I don't know why.
<elky> Cobrax: if it's recommendation via word association, rss -> tt-rss, email -> gmail or fastmail, passwords -> keepass, backups -> duplicity
<elky> glachas: creating a folder where and what do you mean by "Files closes down"? what desktop?
<glachas> elky: sorry, In some directory which is in home directory
<Cobrax> elky, is it safe to intergrate keepass into the browser via addon on firefox
<glachas> elky: Files launcher closes down
<elky> Cobrax: i haven't done so, i don't know about the security implications but i would be skeptical
<Cobrax> elky, understood
<elky> glachas: so like dolphin or nautilus?
<glachas> elky: nautilus
<Cobrax> https://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/61497391
<Cobrax> please fill out the form for default software for ubuntu 18.04 lts
<elky> glachas: and this happened once or many times?
<glachas> elky: but I am able to create folder with the same name in any directory.
<glachas> I tried many times'
<elky> Cobrax: i don't feel comfortable with you linking that, it's quite rude
<Cobrax> why
<glachas> its a chain of directory: home->dir1->dir2->dir3->dir4->"not  able to create here" but other than this folder can be created
<Cobrax> elky, i do not respect trigger warnings
<oerheks> Cobrax, not such a nice post, "UBUNTU 18.04 DEFAULT APP SERVEY IS HERE, F******" ... so i won't fill your silly survey
<oerheks> Cobrax, better spread this one > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/ubuntu-wants-know-apps-think-default-survey
<Cobrax> oh
<Cobrax> they need to get ssl
<Cobrax> its annoying =P
<elky> Cobrax: yeah apparently calling people homophobic slurs makes them not want to help you
<elky> funny that
<Cobrax> it isn't my post
<elky> Cobrax: we'd prefer if you exercise some discretion with the links you post in here anyway
<Cobrax> we?
<maja> howzit all, i got maybe a silly question about reseting mysql-server-5.7. When i do it i get told i need to --force and that just
<maja>               tells me the same :(
<maja> its most vexing
<maja> is there just something i am not getting ?
<maja> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.7 --force
<maja> Checking if update is needed.
<maja> This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.19, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
<maja> all i want todo is reset root password
<oerheks> maja, on what ubuntu version?
<oerheks> for 16.04 and up > https://coderwall.com/p/j9btlg/reset-the-mysql-5-7-root-password-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<oerheks> * Note that if you are using mysql-server-5.7 you can not use the easier dpkg-reconfigure method
<maja> oerheks: 17
<oerheks> this has been recently changed
<oerheks> oke, then follow that guide
<maja> oerheks: thanks :)
<maja> oerheks: i have been trying so many ways to reconfigure it but dpkg just don't want to
<oerheks> correct, that is the old method.
<maja> oerheks: super sweet thanks !
<oerheks> maja have fun!
<maja> hum mysql-workbench is not working... fuck it restart
<IhrFussel> Anytime between 5 minutes - 24 hours after running my PC suddenly locks up with a corrupted screen ... it doesn't matter what I do while it happens (it happened in a game, while surfing or even while being idle) ... could it be a bad sector in my GPU chip?
<Onepamopa> IhrFussel, there's no "sectors" in the GPU :)
<Onepamopa> try running a stress test on the GPU and on the CPU (separately)
<IhrFussel> Onepamopa, can you recommend me a tool for Ubuntu?
<Onepamopa> google
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/je6GK  4k
<Dreaman> new kernel
<sonu_nk> strange i dont have more option in Ubuntu setting http://imgur.com/a/1ozaz
<sonu_nk> what could be isue and how to solve ?
<AggregatedExcept> hi, I have a Netty based Java TCP server
<oerheks> sonu_nk, reinstall ubuntu-desktop, seen that before https://askubuntu.com/questions/466720/system-settings-icons-missing-in-14-04
<AggregatedExcept> I will create a GWT based web interface for admin (to change tcp port etc.) and users (to view incoming messages)
<AggregatedExcept>  so the TCP server will run in a servlet on Tomcat (or maybe I will use embedded Jetty, not decided yet)
<AggregatedExcept> the web browser will run in kiosk mode, thus I need to make available on web interface to change network settings (DHCP / static) and configure NTP server
<oerheks> AggregatedExcept, what is Netty based Java TCP server ?
<oerheks> not ubuntu server, is it?
<AggregatedExcept>  what is the best approach to solve this, can somebody give me some advice?
<AggregatedExcept> Netty is an asynchronous event-driven network application framework for rapid development of maintainable high performance protocol servers
<oerheks> AggregatedExcept, ah oke, never heard of it before.
<warri0rr> What have you done?
<warri0rr> what is your question?
<AggregatedExcept> how can edit system files (like ntp.conf) from a java servlet?
<AggregatedExcept> it needs root access to edit the file
<warri0rr> Well, you use Java i/o interface to do that and yes it needs root access
<AggregatedExcept> but servlet is running by tomcat user
<warri0rr> give tomcat user permission to edit that file
<warri0rr> I think that's possible with sudo
<AggregatedExcept> warri0rr: thanks, i will try it and come back if the problem will be more exact
<sawmj> following this wikipage to bridging network with a wireless nic .. as far as i understand that i need to know every machines' IP and MAC. is there any other way to bridging the two
<sawmj>           interfaces automattically?
<ktosiek> Hi! I have a problem with Evolution/gnome-keyring-daemon on 17.04
<ktosiek> I have unlocked the keyring through seahorse, but Evolution still can't access the secret's storage
<ktosiek> how do I debug this?
<ktosiek> oh, seems GOA is down too
<rud0lf> apt -h doesn't show much.. how do i know if package with given name exists without installing it?
<SCHAPiE> rud0lf› apt search something
<SCHAPiE> iircd
<SCHAPiE> *iirc
<rud0lf> thanks
<SCHAPiE> yw
<toothfairy_> Hmm anybody have a clue?  -rw-rw---- 1 vmail vmail 13874 Jul 21 22:25 rose  ... rose is member of group vmail but in syslog: user rose. destination /var/mail/rose is not owned by recipient)   Any ideas?
<lightpriest> I'm trying to "fix" gnome-shell to display nicely on HiDPI, but nothing seems to have a perfect fit (used tweak tool and xrandr to change scale). Under unity it worked better, am I missing something? Are there any good, known, working solutions out there?
<ktosiek> toothfairy_: but rose is not an *owner* of that file
<ktosiek> so the message is correct :-)
<maze88> hey, n00b question: what's the significant difference between r and x permissions? theoretically couldn't a user with r (and without x) permissions read the contents of some file...then write it in his own ownership where he then could execute it?
<oerheks> maze88, basicly yes, reading allows copying
<maze88> so there must be a deeper more important reason beyond that, for having seperate permissions for r and x...
<l1Ll1Ll1L> maze88, one reason I can think of is that an executable can be set to run as the owning user
 * maze88 gets all philosophical when learning computers. 
<oerheks> r and x and w
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ie root
<l1Ll1Ll1L> whereas your copy is owned by you
<maze88> l1Ll1Ll1L: i see where you're going here... for instance with the file passwd
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well maze88 I was thinking along the lines of a program that could do damage if run as root, but not if run as a normal user
<cr1t1cal> whenever I use a bitmap font on my gnome-terminal
<cr1t1cal> and the font I use is small
<cr1t1cal> the font gets really blurry
<cr1t1cal> and without anti-aliasing it looks really weird being bold in some places and not in others
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hi guys quick question
<MrCrackPotBuilde> my graphics work fine however
<MrCrackPotBuilde> when i plug in hdmi im left with a trailing mouse
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i've tried installing nvidia-375 364 and a range of others but none work
<badsektor> MrCrackPotBuilde: i would plug in hdmi while the pc is off
<badsektor> MrCrackPotBuilde: and the tv both
<MrCrackPotBuilde> tried
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i even tried the two different hdmi ports one is standard size the other mini
<MrCrackPotBuilde> when i plug in my usb monitor the same thing happens
<MrCrackPotBuilde> after unplugging everything the dodgy mouse continues
<badsektor> MrCrackPotBuilde: i would try a different desktop environment
<MrCrackPotBuilde> any suggestions
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its for a media server
<badsektor> MrCrackPotBuilde: i would try it with something simple like windowmaker
<MrCrackPotBuilde> currently im using unity
<badsektor> MrCrackPotBuilde: hey you can just try to boot into standard gnome, without unity
<MrCrackPotBuilde> media centre sorry not server
<MrCrackPotBuilde> how do i do that
<maze88> MrCrackPotBuilde: one factor to consider is if your computer also has/uses integrated graphics (like my laptop: intel hd620 + geforce940mx).
<badsektor> MrCrackPotBuilde: you should log out and shoose standart gnome to log in with
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok let me try that if im back in two mins it didnt work hahah
<badsektor> MrCrackPotBuilde: ok good luck!
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and in advance thanks for your help
<maze88> MrCrackPotBuilde: within my quests to configure mine to work well, one thing that was worth trying was actually using older drivers. though your case is only similar to mine, the approach may help...trying version 340 or 346.
<dudeji> Hi , after i go to vpn my browsing stops but ip based websites still work. how to fix that
<oe1skw> hello, i have a ubuntu 16.04.02 Server and ubuntu 16.04.02 clients. I want to set up a iptables firewall on the server and rout all traffic from the client through the server firewall to the internet. Does someone have an advice hoew to do that in a proper way?
<Superola> Can someone help me with port opening? After several hours on google im cranky xD
<oe1skw> @superola in the local network or with a router to the internet?
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<Exterminador> hello. I have windows and xubuntu installed in dual boot mode. I'd like to reinstall windows, but I've been told that the boot will be messed up.
<silv3r_m00n> i am using 16.10 64bit and want to install a very old version of firefox 32bit browser. i downloaded firefox 3 standalone and when i try to run it, it says ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXft.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<silv3r_m00n> is there some way to fix it ?
<oerheks> Exterminador, sure, windows overwrites the bootsector, but no worry, you can easily reinstall grub after that
<botho> hi
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Superola> oe1skw ehm, dedicated machine xD
<oe1skw> suoerla which port is it? you want to acces a port on your machine from your machine
<Exterminador> oerheks: thanks! I'll take a look into that.
<Superola> octanium 8125
<Superola> oe1skw **
<oe1skw> superola what does sudo netstat -tulpen | grep "8125"  ?
<Superola> should i type that ?
<oe1skw> in a terminal
<Superola> https://pastebin.com/ts81DfuY
<BlackDalek> hi
<Exterminador> oerheks: I guess that's default to xubuntu 16.04.2 too, right?
<Superola> oe1skw suggestions ?
<BlackDalek> Just looking at these two guides for achieving the same thing... the deluged.service scripts for each guide is different. Which is better script to use and what's the difference? (assume I can't read scripting language :P). Here - http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd and here - http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software/Install-Deluge-Headless.html
<oe1skw> superola re after net problems because of mobile internet  what is the netstat output
<Superola> https://pastebin.com/ts81DfuY i put it in here =)
<oe1skw> so the service is started
<Superola> yes
<Superola> i think so xD
<Exterminador> btw, how can I debug why my laptop takes so much to boot into xubuntu?
<oe1skw> i don't know the programm, is this an application in the browser?
<Superola> its a plugin in the game minecraft, that needs to open a port to be able to send texturepacks to the players
<oe1skw> so suggestions for that
<oe1skw> is minecraft running? is ip tables installed?
<oe1skw> or ufw firewall=?
<Superola> ufw
<Superola> both i think xD
<Superola> lol
<oe1skw> try in terminal sudo ufw disable
<Cobrax> can i run minecraft in ubuntu
<oe1skw> be back in a few minutes
<Cobrax> without wine
<oe1skw> yees you can
<Superola> okey, rebooting now oe1skw
<Superola> lol think it locked me out
<warri0rr> Exterminador: check dmesg.. it shows timestamp and what it does at boot
<Exterminador> warri0rr: okay, I'll take a look at it after update windows.. that's too damn sloww..
<Superola> lol oe1skw ehm, i cant access the server now xD
<Exterminador> that's why I've changed to Xubuntu, but my wife don't like it much, hence the dual boot
<Exterminador> btw, who can remember me the command of smartmontools to check the disk health?
<FManTropyx> I just -a to print all
<FManTropyx> or try -h for list
<leftyfb> Exterminador:  smartmontools --help or  man smartmontools
<Exterminador> FManTropyx, leftyfb: thanks
<oerheks> s.m.a.r.t. is part of disks ( gparted) too
<Exterminador> since I select Ubuntu on the boot screen (?), it takes 2min until appears the screen prompting for the password. isn't that a bit much? (note: laptop is Acer Aspire @ dual core CPU at 2.10Ghz, 800Mhz FSB  @ model T4300, 4Gb ram, probably from 2009/10)
<Exterminador> s/model/CPU model
<oe1skw_> superola back
<Superola> hi :D
<oe1skw_> does it work without ufw?
<Superola> ehm im lockedout
<Superola> disabling ufw was lockout lol
<Superola> so i cant access it anymore xD
<oe1skw_> without ufw?
<Superola> mhm
<oe1skw_> with disabled ufw it should be all acceibe
<Superola> is iptables also a firewall?
<oe1skw_> ufw is a frontend for iptables
<Exterminador> output of dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25146204/
<oe1skw_> so you can modify iptables with ufw
<Superola> ehm
<oerheks> Exterminador, line #938 ath9k 0000:04:00.0 wlp4s0: renamed from wlan0 ..
<oerheks> did you manually use wlan0? as 16.04 should use the new interface naming wlp4s0
<Exterminador> oerheks: i think i didnt
<Exterminador> output of smartctl -a /dev/sda: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25146219/
<oerheks> then it is just that ath9 wifi device that needs long authentication
<oerheks> on wired you would not have to wait that long.
<Exterminador> oerheks: any way to check that to help speed up?
<Exterminador> or not really?
<Exterminador> i think my hdd is getting old.. :x
<oerheks> Nope, i don't know how to speed that up
<Exterminador> well, 2min isn't that long
<oerheks> well, t4300 is not the latest technology, no vt-x and such ...
<oerheks> maybe that is of influence too
<Exterminador> what do you think about the smartctl output?
<Exterminador> yeah, its about 8-9 years old
<warri0rr> hello, i'm trying to launch a programi via xinit, without window manager. Technically it should run without superuser powers but I get the error: *Cannot open virtual console 2 (permission denied).*
<oerheks> Exterminador, smart is not that bad, maybe a simple ssd can speed up that machine to usable.
<Exterminador> yeah, i was thinking in one
<Exterminador> maybe for Xmas
<Stinky-Feet> warri0rr: You will need to provide a lot more information than that. Here comes a deludge of things that you might want to boil down into a short description of your problem: What is your environment? How are you accessing it? What are you trying to do? It is a permission problem; have you tried it as root? If so, have you looked it as root?
<warri0rr> I found out it's a ubuntu bug
<warri0rr> already found out a workaround
<chr0n1c> hi all.. i'm getting blackscreen after boot... only the recovery mode works.. any sugestions about how to resolv this?
<EriC^^> chr0n1c: try an older kernel
<EriC^^> grub > advanced > choose an older kernel
<chr0n1c> i tryed this.. no success
<chr0n1c> i installed new one to.. but no success either
<EriC^^> chr0n1c: how did the problem start?
<chr0n1c> just like magic... onde day i boot.. and this happen =)
<warri0rr> swarfega, did you happen to be a member of rune-server in the past?
<EriC^^> chr0n1c: do you have autologin enabled?
<warri0rr> Ups. wrong chat
<warri0rr> I'm an idiot
<chr0n1c> EriC^^, nop..
<EriC^^> chr0n1c: look at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/boot and /var/log/lightdm/*
<EriC^^> chr0n1c: first in grub remove "quiet splash" and see what you get
<Exterminador> how to update to Xubuntu 17.04 via command line? any advise against? :x
<tim167> how do I check for / fix errors on an SD card ?
<tim167> some files on it are garbled, and when I try to copy them over to my harddisk I get errors like i/o error, or no such file or directory...
<ahrs> Exterminador: do-release-upgrade if I remember correctly.
<EriC^^> tim167: with it not mounted, sudo fsck -f /dev/sdxY
<EriC^^> Exterminador: are you on 16.10?
<tim167> EriC^^, thanks I'll try that
<Exterminador> EriC^^: 16.04.2 LTS
<EriC^^> tim167: no problem
<EriC^^> Exterminador: it's up to you
<EriC^^> you'll need to update to 17.10 once that comes out, then 18.04
<tim167> EriC^^, it asks me many times to either "Delete LFN" or "Leave it as it is"...etc, is there a way to run it non-interactive?
<ahrs> tim167: Add -a or -y to the command (See: fsck --help)
<Exterminador> here's the deal. im pretending to reinstall windows 10 from pro to home edition. and perhaps reinstall xubuntu also. but i'd like to save all the files, symlinks(?) of the current xubuntu and then just recover it. is that possible? and what do i need in order to install more than 2 OSes? make 2nd partition as logical insted primary?
<tim167> ahrs, ok, thanks
<Exterminador> s/insted/instead
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you want to install windows without wiping your current xubuntu install?
<tim167> ahrs, although "assume yes to all questions" is ambiguous, because many questions are choices between more than two options
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tim167> ahrs, or does "yes" imply the 1st option on everything?
<Exterminador> EriC^^: yes. but afaik, i cant install more than 2 OS's, because the partition where Xubuntu lives is set also as primary. am I correct?
<Exterminador> and it can't be changed to logical on runtime
<BluesKaj> Exterminador, even with a bios you can still have 4 primaries
<BluesKaj> windows needs only one
<tim167> fsck seems to hang indefinitely at "Truncating file to 184188928 bytes." , how do I get it to continue?
<ahrs> tim167: "Yes" means "yes" to everything. It will automatically repair the file system.
<tim167> ahrs, I tried the -p option now, which looks like it also should repair automatically, but it hangs, (see my previous mssg)
<Exterminador> erm.. how do i start GParted in english language? (default languge is portuguese)
<MWM> sudo gparted
<MWM> er...gksudo gparted
<tim167> ahrs, just interrupted it, and tried with -y instead of -p, still hangs at the same place, "Truncating file to 184188928 bytes."
<MWM> I am looking for something similar to http://www.sketchup.com/ for ubuntu.  Anyone know of something I can use?  I saw tuts to install Sketchup in ubuntu but I have to use Wine or something and I would rather use something from the repos if it exists
<Exterminador> nope, still starts in portuguese :x
<ahrs> tim167: Hmm, no idea why it would do that. Can't help you sorry. Maybe try another tool like gparted and see if it can repair the file system?
<MWM> Is your whole system in portuguese or just gparted?  thats kind fo a funny problem
<tim167> ahrs, will do, thanks
<Exterminador> MWM: the whole system
<warri0rr> Exterminador: then change the language
<MWM> and you just want gparted to start in English but not change the whole system?
<Exterminador> MWM: correct
<Exterminador> i know it's possible but dont remember the exact command
<MWM> Oh!  Well that is different than I thought.  I dont know how to do that.  if I find something I will let you know
<MWM> https://makandracards.com/makandra/28205-linux-running-a-program-with-a-different-locale-than-your-default  maybe this will help?
<MWM> is there a Sketchup equivalent for ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> oerheks, you still around. I got back from work and tried setting up the deluged daemon again. I've got as far as creating the deluged.service and deluge-web.service, and they have been enabled and started with systemctl start. Now I'm stuck again trying to figure out how to get my torrents to show up again in the web UI. I've entered the torrent download location in the preferences, but there is nowhere to tell it
<MWM> Nm found one.  Thanks
<BlackDalek> the location of the torrent states. Can you help?
<BlackDalek> There is nothing in the deluged setup guide I can find :( I must not be looking in the right place.
<BlackDalek> The good news is I am not getting any errors this time
<Exterminador> this is how my partitions look in GParted https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hZChttE9/partitions.png
<hosas> ioria: please do you know to resolve this dependency: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25146477/  I was trying to install DeepForge. Thanks in advance
<Exterminador> when i tell GParted to create a new partition: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7kdmW2Rr/gparted_error.png
<BlackDalek> Can anyone tell me how to get my torrent states back so that deluged daemon can "see" them? Currently it thinks I have no torrents because it can't find my torrent states (stored at ~/.config/deluge )... How do I let deluged find the torrent state info?
<unholymachine> WHAT EVEN
<BlackDalek> I concur
<BlackDalek> is there anyone around who knows their way around the deluged daemon?
<hosas> ioria: no need aptitude did the trick, Thanks
<DJones> BlackDalek: I'm assuming you're using Deluge for torrents, maybe worth asking in #deluge on freenode, that looks like their official support channel
<BlackDalek> DJones, been in an out of there all day - no activity. I think everyone died in there. ;)
<ConsoleFx> I am running one Python command via bash and that returns me a bunch of integer values. I want to pipe the retrieved output to match against a file (via grep). I believe something like tee should help but I am not sure how can I leverage. Any pointers would be really helpful!
<ConsoleFx> something like $ python script.py | tee >(grep $stdout)
<ConsoleFx> something like $ python script.py | tee >(grep $stdout) <target_filename.txt>
<FManTropyx> why do I have 406 processes?
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: what is the reason for the 'tee'? If script.py produces the integer values that you want to match against a set of patterns in a file named patterns.txt, you can use:
<linux-phaedrus> python script.py | grep -f patterns.txt
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, I want to match the return (int) values against a file on the fly rather than doing the same via python once again
<linux-phaedrus> so are the patterns in the file - meaning you want to FILTER the list of integers against the list of patterns?
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, -f is for filename right? Would it take stdout of the script?
<leftyfb> ConsoleFx: try it
<linux-phaedrus> grep reads from stdout of previous command in pipeline (grep reads from stdIN) by default
<BlackDalek> After following this guide - http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd - I now have a new user on the system called "deluge" with access to /var/lib/deluge. I need to copy the files from ~/.config/deluge to /var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge BUT my user has no access to that folder - permision denied if I try to view it or anything. How do I fix this?
<ConsoleFx> unfortunately its not working
<tgm4883> ConsoleFx: the -f is the patterns that you're looking for in the output
<ConsoleFx> I trired something like: python final.py  | grep -Pi "^\d+" -o  | grep -f match_here.rules
<tgm4883> you specify those in a file
<ConsoleFx> tgm4883, yeah surely I could do that, But I am curious to know this trick on how to do it on the fly via stdout and re-directing the value to grep
<ConsoleFx> I have seen people using these kinda tricks. thus this curiosity
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: that way of piping SHOULD work. Depends on what final.py produces and what match_here.rules contains
<tgm4883> ConsoleFx: so final.py spits out stuff, you then filter for digits, then filter those digits on something from match_here.rules
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, the script returns a bunch of strings but I am filtering it to print only the starting digits and those digits I want to against another file
<ConsoleFx> Hope I could pass on my doubt clearly :s
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: So that pipeline should work if your match_here.rules is correct
<tgm4883> I don't understand what you're trying to do
<tgm4883> Why the second grep?
<ConsoleFx> tgm4883, first grep is to extract the digits from the first line (generated from the python script) and secondly, those extracted values I want to match against match_here.rules (in second grep)
<tgm4883> ConsoleFx: ok, that makes sense. And you want to use something "on the fly" rather than the rules file?
<ConsoleFx> tgm4883, on the fly -> basically my stdout integer values (extracted from first grep)
<tgm4883> Maybe it's too early, I still am not sure I understand
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: No way to tell what you will get without seeing content of match_here.rules
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, I want to match against match_here.rules as that would double-confirm me, if the (which script extracted) values from another file (e.g. python read_1.txt) are correct.
<ConsoleFx> Probably I am missing some link to explain my situation :(
<linux-phaedrus> ComnsoleFX: provide a couple of examples of lines produced by final.py that you DO want to appear in th eoutput and a couple of lines that you do NOT want to appear
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, sure. makes sense.. Let me paste somewhere the script output. I feel that would clear the ambiguities
<max3> i just had the weirdest thing happen. i'm working on a project in an intellij ide (gogland). i cloned a repo into my working directory, dragged all of the files in my working directory into the cloned repo, and boom everything is gone from my file system
<max3> the files have gotta be somewhere right?
<max3> how can i find them
<vlt> max3: What exactly did you do?
<max3> i did exactly what i described. dragged files using the ide ui
<max3> this in principle should have just moved the files from my working directory into the directory of the cloned repo
<leftyfb> max3: I would use the find or locate command to look for files you know should have been part of that clone.
<max3> i tried that
<Exterminador> erm.. what's the command to create a bootable usb? :x
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, something like this should explain the problem clearly: http://dpaste.com/05WPQ2M
<max3> leftyfb, from / find . -name doesn't show anything
<leftyfb> max3: try locate (after updatedb)
<leftyfb> max3: if they're gone, then blame the ide you're using.
<max3> updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<max3> that's great but the data has to be somewhere
<leftyfb> max3: sudo updatedb
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: You can try the following:
<ConsoleFx> max3, try with sudo
<max3> locate doesn't find the files either
<leftyfb> max3: if there is a bug with your IDE and it wiped them out, then no, the data could verywell be gone
<max3> unbelievable
<linux-phaedrus> python script.py | grep "^\d+" -o | tee test.txt | fgrep -x '^\d+$'
<ConsoleFx> max3, $sudo find / -type f -name "yourfile_name.xyz"
<max3> ConsoleFx, i even without the -f qualifier it doesn't find
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: the first grep is what you already had. The tee saves output to text.txt (so you can look at how the first grep worked).
<max3> (yes with sudo)
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: the second grep matches with a constrained regex (line regex that matches only lines containing ONLY a number)
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: You do not NEED th etee part - that is just there to save the output of the first grep in a file to study / confirm
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: Alternately, you can try: python script.py | grep "^\d+" -o | grep -x '^\d+$'
<Exterminador> don't: locate "filename.txt" i.e works?
<linux-phaedrus> Actually in my first answer replace the last fgrep with grep - should NOT be fgrep there (since you are using a pattern)
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: python script.py | grep "^\d+" -o | tee test.txt | grep -x '^\d+$'
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: Or alternately, just: python script.py | grep "^\d+" -o | fgrep -x '^\d+$'
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, I tried this but doesn't seem to work :(   $python script.py | grep -Pio "^\d+" | fgrep -x '^\d+$' match_here.rules
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, grep and fgreps are different somehow?
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: to use \d you need the -P option to grep. So the correct pipeline to use (and then test) your regex would be:
<devster31> what happens if I update exfat-fuse while a mount is using it?
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, yeah i have used -P actually
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: python script.py | grep -Po "^\d+" | tee test.txt | grep -Px '\d+'
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, lemme try
<linux-phaedrus>  ConsoleFX: python script.py | grep -Po "^\d+" | tee test.txt | grep -Px '^\d+$' also works, but the '^$' are unnecessary when using -x (whole-line)
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, ^\d is just to extract only the starting digits from each line
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, not sure why this is not working :(
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, did it work for you (just in-case)?
<linux-phaedrus> Yes it worked for me - I saved your test strings in a file and used the following command: grep -Po '^\d+' test | grep -Px '\d+'
<linux-phaedrus> where test is the name of the file I saved the test strings
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, damn its not working for me!!! (shocking)
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: The following also worked: grep -Po '^\d+' test | tee t1 | grep -Px '^\d+$'
<linux-phaedrus> ConsoleFX: First try the first half - up to and including the first grep - see that you're getting what you want. Then try upto and including the tee and check what is in the tee file (test.txt)
<ConsoleFx> linux-phaedrus, sure
<kristhian> hi i am using ubuntu 14.04 lts and systemtcl command is not found?
<kristhian> how is this possible?
<warri0rr> the way you typed it
<kristhian> nothing on the internet seems to help
<warri0rr> it is truly not present
<kristhian> i mean systemctl
<kristhian> kristhian@kristhian-emachines-D725:~$ sudo systemctl restart vsftpd
<kristhian> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<rypervenche> kristhian: 14.04 uses upstart, not systemd
<kristhian> so it should be sudo upstart vsftpd
<warri0rr> sudo service vsftpd restart
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> ok
<dexterM> Hi
<fedorafan> hey is there a way if I configure something and there are needs of dependancy to get them automatically
<fedorafan>  ./configure this one
<SchrodingersScat> fedorafan: one thing is 'apt-get build-dep packagename'  This should get the dependencies to build the package if it's in the repos.
<fedorafan> I got it from github
<xRob_> Hello, my computer only boots with recovery mode, the windows partition works fine as well.
<SchrodingersScat> fedorafan: then not afaik.
<fedorafan> ok
<xRob_> "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s!"
<xRob_> I'm installing proprietary drivers, idk
<fedorafan> SchrodingersScat it says xorg-server not found
<fedorafan> but there is just the package xorg-server-sources I installed and it doesnt work
<fedorafan> feel free no need to help me maybe another know it
<xRob_> Holy shit.. it worked
<cipher6> how can I lock the screen when running w/o a gui?
<cipher6> Like I'm on tty1 and I need to step away from the computer, but I do NOT want to close my sessions or end any of my programs
<Younder> tried 'clear'?
<ioria>  !info vlock
<ubottu> vlock (source: vlock): Virtual Console locking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-8 (zesty), package size 33 kB, installed size 111 kB
<Spec> you should consider doing your work in a screen session
<cipher6> !man vlock
<cipher6> lol
<cipher6> Spec: explain?
<ioria>  !info physlock
<ubottu> physlock (source: physlock): lightweight Linux console locking tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2 (zesty), package size 10 kB, installed size 35 kB
<Spec> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-5ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1019 kB
<Younder> Standard
<Spec> cipher6: it's a virtual tty that lets you have more than one screen, and you can detach/reattach at will,  on a tty or via ssh/etc
<cipher6> I'm launching lubuntu w/o a DE so I'm only running in tty1
<Spec> so 'screen' or 'tmux' lets you detach/log out/log in/reattach
<Younder> You can just clear the screen form the teminal
<Spec> Younder: 'clear' does not prevent unauthorized access?
<cipher6> Younder, what good would clearing the screen do?
<cipher6> I'm not trying to leave my terminal sitting at a prompt??
<Spec> cipher6: 'screen' is very useful, i'd recommend it, but it looks like vlock would do exactly what you're asking
<cipher6> Spec: I'll try screen then
<Spec> screen doesn't lock itself though, it's just a way to log out/log in and resume what you were doing
<cipher6> I know I can force them to the background using ^Z and bg/fg
<cipher6> that's where you start a program by literally typing "$: screen top" or whatever cmd?
<cipher6> and then ^D to detach and what's for locking?
<cipher6> (Yes, I could pull the man but I'll either have to launch lynx or install screen and I haen't done that yet ;)
<Younder> Well the logout or  exit
<Younder> then
<cipher6> Younder: if I exit, it'll end my session,
<Spec> cipher6: yeah, detach with ctrl-a,d and then logout
<cipher6> if I logout, it'll end my session.
<Spec> cipher6: log back in, "screen -r" to resume (or screen -x to resume/share)
<Spec> your session of Things and Stuff will stay in screen you see
<cipher6> Spec: Thanks m8
<Spec> ctrl-a,c to create a new window in screen, and ctrl-a,n to go to "the next window"
<cipher6> That makes good sense, so if I'm already running from tty1, and I open screen, I won't really see a diference
<Spec> right, you must start screen first
<Spec> you can't throw something into screen once it's started
<cipher6> so before I had been using alt+F*[1-6]
<cipher6> and logging in to each tty,
<cipher6> which was a pain in the ass, but screen should resolve this for me
<Spec> cipher6: indeed
<cipher6> HOLY SHIT I JUST CREATED THE CRAZIEST FUCKING LOOP and God INCEPTIONED ALL UP IN MY TERMINAL
<cipher6> LOL
<cipher6> I typed screen, and hit return
<cipher6> and it just took me to a new terminal screen,
<cipher6> so I typed it again
<cipher6> and again
<cipher6> and again
<cipher6> then ran PS
<cipher6> and nothing was running,
<cipher6> so i typed exit,
<cipher6> and it took me back to a prompt that said "$: screen
<Younder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/18802/how-to-correctly-add-a-custom-daemon-to-init-d
<cipher6> $: flashing cursor
<cipher6> i hadjust been going further and furhter down,
<cipher6> screening screen like a russian nesting doll from *nix hell LOL
<cipher6> is there any way to tell you're in screen?
<white_magic> hi, for some reason I cannot create new tabs in Gedit. If i do ctrl+n, it just opens a new Gedit window. Is there a way to fix it?
<cipher6> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 420 kB, installed size 1905 kB
<sary> white_magic: I'm able to open a new tab by clickin' on > or + .. don't know about a key shortcut though.
<sary> it seems to be an old gedit issue though..
<ioria> white_magic, does it works from File -> New ?
<white_magic> ioria: it does :(
<white_magic> i'm just using notepad++ shortcuts by habit i guess
<white_magic> i'll just use ctrl+t now
<ioria> white_magic,  so, you maybe remap that shortcut ?
<white_magic> yea about to haha
<white_magic> i really wish notepad++ was native to linux
<ioria> heheh
<white_magic> the wine version isn't as responsive
<Younder> white_magic, vim is the way I go
<white_magic> ehhhhhhh
<white_magic> i use vim when editing config files
<white_magic> i love using vim for that purpose
<Younder> difficult to learn but far more powerful
<white_magic> that's it
<white_magic> Younder: sorry but vim isn't better for programming than an actual IDE
<white_magic> perhaps as a text editor it might be better than notepad++
<white_magic> i'll give you that
<Younder> white_magic, I also use eclipse and emacs and atom
<white_magic> Younder: hate to be that guy but have you tried vs code?
<white_magic> similar to Atom but much more performant
<white_magic> i'm not even gonna mention Visual Studio itself
<ioria> the point of vim is that it's a 'pure' text editor
<ioria> but honestly, idk how many people use it for programming
<white_magic> ioria: it seems like a lot of people use it.. or at least they claim to do so on the internet
<ioria> ok
<Flannel> white_magic: SciTE is very similar to notepad++, because notepad++ uses scintilla for the rendering (and SciTE is a reference implementation, basically).
<white_magic> hmm last i checked scite didnt seem to be very actively developed
<Flannel> white_magic: It doesn't have some of the "Extra" non-editor features, but from a purely editing standpoint, it's the same
<white_magic> yea i use a good number of plugins in notepad++
<white_magic> oh well, ill adapt
<white_magic> its just a very impressive little app that i use every day on every windows machine
<Flannel> white_magic: Last release May 2017.
<devster31> does an exFAT module for kernel exist?
<devster31> or some other kernel-based way to mount exFAT stuff?
<ioria> !info exfat-fuse
<ubottu> exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (zesty), package size 30 kB, installed size 78 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<ioria> !info exfat-utils
<ubottu> exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (zesty), package size 48 kB, installed size 255 kB
<devster31> neither of those are kernel-based, they both require fuse
<ioria> no idea, then
<ioria> cat /proc/filesystems
<ioria> devster31, i think it's patented
<marvin42> Greetings, I was using NVidea's proprietary driver until now but I decided to give the Nouveau driver a chance.  After applying the Noveau driver I rebooted but the resolution was very low. Henceforth, I did "apt get install xserver-xorg-video-noveau". It installed all necessary packages.  * Then I rebooted and, at the time that the login screen should appear, the screen stays blank, with the cursor on the top left of the screen
<marvin42> <marvin42> <marvin42> appearing and disappearing. *  I've tried hitting the Shift key to get the GRUB menu but it doesn't show up. I've tried pressing Shift + Alt + F1 (or 1) to try and get to the command line but no luck.  I'm able to access the HD using a Live CD.  What can I do to revert the NVidia driver settings to the configuration that worked?
<white_magic> ioria: I can't see how i can re-map shortcuts in gedit. I don't see that in preferences anywhere, nor a relevant plugin. Any ideas?
<ioria> white_magic,  nope, i said that you probably already have done that :þ
<white_magic> got it
<Exterminador> guys, HELP please! :X http://paste.ubuntu.com/25148649/
<Exterminador> fresh install of ubuntu
<Exterminador> :/
<Exterminador> ive installed ubuntu in a logical partition if that helps
<Exterminador> what should i do? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8QYaRFKi/irccloudcapture1854616836.jpg
<th0r> Exterminador, you might start by doing what it says to do
<DoYouKnow> Exterminador: boot off the install disk, and run fsck
<DoYouKnow> Exterminador: if you have a UEFI, you can just run fsck /dev/sd5
<DoYouKnow> I think the /dev/sdX syntax is invariant then
<DoYouKnow> fsck /dev/sda5
<Exterminador> DoYouKnow: there's no install disk now..
<DoYouKnow> Exterminador: is there anywhere you can go to make one? You just need a copy of lili linuxlive usb creator on windows or unetbootin on linux
<Exterminador> I'll do it on windows
<Exterminador> with Rufus
<DoYouKnow> ok
<DoYouKnow> then just start ubuntu without installing and open a Terminal
<DoYouKnow> then type the fsck command
<DoYouKnow> under sudo
<Exterminador> it only says "fsck from util-linux 2.27.1"
<Exterminador> on the live usb
<Exterminador> I guess my Ubuntu pen is corrupted
<Exterminador> I'll try to redownload Ubuntu and reinstall it
<cuddylier> Is there anyway to avoid a kdump taking a long time to create on boot after a kernel panic?
<Exterminador> is it possible that I've messed up the bootable USB stick running usb-creator-gtk on Xubuntu?
<warri0rr> Yes it's possible
<Exterminador> I've redone the usb stick with Rufus on Windows
<Exterminador> let's see what happens
<Exterminador> I remember once of seeing a command to create a bootable USB stick with 'dd' command
<Exterminador> but don't remember the proper syntax
<cuddylier> I'm getting this kernel panic. Any ideas? I know IPv6 is mentioned but I haven't got it enabled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25149098/
<Exterminador> seems that indeed was usb-creator-gtk that have messed up the USB stick
<Exterminador> now that I've made it with Rufus all seems to work properly
<CuteAlien> Hi! I'm currently close to getting Ubuntu 17.04 installed, but failing at last step. My problem: Nouveau driver freezes always very fast. I spend all afternoon on installer and one time I manged to install the nvida driver before freeze happened and could install everything on hd. But now on hd - driver freezes even faster and I never win that race.
<CuteAlien> So.. any trick to get to nvidia driver before nouveau driver freezes up?
<CuteAlien> Sometimes (one in 5 I manage to log-in) - but that's about it.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | CuteAlien
<ubottu> CuteAlien: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GreenDimond> So, I am using xgamma to try and adjust one of my monitors gamma, but when I use xgamme -gamma 1.2 it adjusts both monitors' gamma. I only want to adjust one of them, but using xgamma -display yellowjacket:DFP-0 -gamma 1.2 says it cant find the monitor
<GreenDimond> I have tried a lot of combinations to find the display, but none of them work.
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: ^^ then after getting booted with nomoeset, install the proprietary driver .
<CuteAlien> hm, I managed to press alt+F1 this time before the freeze! So... if I can install it from console - would also be fine
<CuteAlien> And I got no boot-loader options (like grub). Ubuntu is the only system on that computer so it boots directly - no chance to set boot options.
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: If you can gain a consile interface try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<CuteAlien> thanks, will try
<white_magic> anyone here use Cmder terminal emulator.. or maybe just ConEmu?
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: If this is a EFI machine it is the escape key that grub looks for . spam the escape key . Only a 3 second window of oportunity .
<GreenDimond> Anyone fluent in xgamma? :P
<compdoc> I know a little umamma
<CuteAlien> Bashing-om, even worse - ESC key on that computer opens bios-options for boot order. So I have to hit the time after that - before grub...
<GreenDimond> compdoc: ...
<GreenDimond> just...
<GreenDimond> no..
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: Wait til bios hands off . As soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key .
<CuteAlien> Bashing-om, yeah, if this fails. I try updating packages right now - maybe I'm lucky and that works already. And I guess if not - when reaching console I should also be able to switch to nvidia proprietary drivers somehow.
<GreenDimond> xgamma -display yellowjacket:DFP-0 says it cant find the display, maybe I have the display name wrong, but I have tried stuff like DVI-0 0 0.0 etc..
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: A fresh install attempt ? Then the driver will be open source .
<CuteAlien> Bashing-om, I need whole afternoon just to get it to install... it's past midnight now. And... I need proprietry nvidia anyway as I'm doing 3D development.
<CuteAlien> I like open-source really (I write free software), but sometimes... ah well.
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: . Once booted then can install the proprietary driver . Installing: did you verify the .iso file and did you verify the copy to media ?
<CuteAlien> I did. Let's wait until it's finished with current package updates (still running), maybe that works already (seems to have new kernel and stuff)
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om, know anything about xgamma? :/
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: On this present install I have to run the nvidia proprietary driver .
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: No, have not used it . but ' xrandr --verbose ' will give ya the display names .
<GreenDimond> alright thanks
<DoYouKnow> hi. I need to play lots of content simultaneously. Any ideas for this?
<DoYouKnow> I've been opening multiple youtube windows
<Exterminador> erm... how do we create launcher shortcuts? there's no right click mouse option!!
<CuteAlien> Bashing-om, package updates + ubuntu-drivers autoinstall did the trick. Got a working system now :-) Thanks for the help!
<CuteAlien> Exterminador, I think - start once - then click icon and say "lock to launcher"
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: Glad2help : Happy trails to you :)
<Exterminador> CuteAlien: yeah, but that is the double of the work :/
<Shaan> Hi guys ive got ubuntu 16.04 LTS install on my Vm with a desktop, however whenever i try run wget with an ftp involved it just hangs indefinitly..
<Shaan> and only way to recover it is, to restart the system is this a known issue?
<cynicist> Exterminador: You can just search for the app and click and drag it to either the dock or desktop.
<Exterminador> cynicist: for Strem.io, the best option is to create a launcher tho
<Disaster_Area> some of my programs have been known to flicker and I think it's a system-wide issue for me. Programs that flicker include Discord and rarely other programs like SMPlayer or Minecraft. If anyone knows a fix or the cause, let me know :]
<CuteAlien> Disaster_Area, if it's not only one app then it might be graphic driver.
<Disaster_Area> well, it's mainly one app, but you might still be right. So
<Disaster_Area> if it's a graphic driver, what can I do to fix it
<Shaan> so no one has any inpuet why wget is causing ubuntu to hang?
<Shaan> I just tested on a non desktop ubuntu and it worked fine...
<Shaan> Doesn't entirely makes sense, why it would onyl occur on a desktop system
<CuteAlien> ok, I also got a new problem. My clock is one hour off. Likely something about UTC/localtime messup. Except - it's set to get time automatically from internet (I didn't change any default settings). No other OS installed - so UTC or localtime would both be fine to me - as long as clock is fine. Clock off is trouble - all ssh stuff (like pretty much all websites) won't work...
<CuteAlien> Disaster_Area, check graphic-driver options - install one of the other ones which are not active
<CuteAlien> Disaster_Area, in system settings - software & updates - Additional drivers
<Disaster_Area> thank you
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: Is the hardware clock set correctly in bios ?
<CuteAlien> Bashing-om, good question - can check. But.. it should update time from internet - so it should set it even if it's wrong there.
<CuteAlien> And I'm not sure what "correct" is for Ubuntu - depends on if it uses UTC or localtime ...
<CuteAlien> heh - bios time is 2 hours off - computer time is 1 hour off (it should use Berlin - which is set...)
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: ubuntu uses UTC for the time . also maybe in the install you set the wrong time zone ? ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata ' to reset the time zone info .
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: I expect the hardware clock to also be set to UTC .
<CuteAlien> will try... also got another problem - I could start Firefox once. Then I started it once in private mode. Since then - I can only start it in private mode - starting usual way - short wait-cursors. Then nothing.
<CuteAlien> New installs are fun^^
<Bashing-om> CuteAlien: FF. can not say . No experience with it .
<CuteAlien> Hm, I think it doesn't know about daylight saving time
<CuteAlien> ah no tzdata reconfiguring - it says utc time right now is around midnight..
<CuteAlien> (which is off by an hour it seems)
<CuteAlien> and now works. OK, whatever it was (maybe took some time to fix itself). Rest tomorrow. N8 everyone
<Bashing-om> Cust0sLim3n: systend most likely no longer supports tzdata ?? try as ' sudo timedatectl set-timezone UTC ' .
<marvin42> Hello. I'm having issues with the NVIDIA driver. I tried to install the nouveau driver and the booting froze before the login screen. I was able to remove the nouveau driver and install the package nvidia-current. Now the NVIDIA logo appears and after that the login window. Alas, when the login window appears everything is frozen: the keyboard, mouse, etc. I'm unable to get to a terminal by alt ctrl F1. Can someone help me out on this one_
<Bashing-om> marvin42: We can try. Be aware 'nvidia-current' is not what you think . it is version 340 best I recall . // If you attempt tp boot up with nomodeset, what results ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.135-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bashing-om> marvin42: correct to be nvidia-current == 304 .
<energizer> How can I find out the original location of a file in .Trash?
<marvin42> Bashing-om, sorry I'm new to Linux. How can I boot with nomodeset? Further, are you suggesting that I install a different version of the driver_
<marvin42> *driver?
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Of a certainty, we will install a differnt driver . When we get the current driver removed .
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | marvin42
<ubottu> marvin42: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> marvin42: We will get you through this . Is not a thing to sweat over .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, nomodeset in place. Rebooting now.
<BlackDalek> Can someone please tell me the correct command to set read,write,execute privileges for user "deluge" on all files in /var/lib/deluge/.config ? Is it "sudo -u deluge chmod -R u+rwx /var/lib/deluge/.config" ?
<ddellav> BlackDalek almost
<ddellav> BlackDalek chmod sets read,write,execute permissions, chown sets the owner and group
<glowdemon1> Hi. After installing Ubuntu do I need to install AMD drivers as well or does Ubuntu take care of that?
<ddellav> so if you wanted deluge user to access those files you'll need to either set the files as word write/readable or set them as owned by deluge
<ddellav> using chown deluge /path/to/deluge/files
<Jordan_U> glowdemon1: For most cards, for most purposes, the Free drivers that are installed by default are the best to use.
<glowdemon1> I see.
<Jordan_U> (Specifically when it comes to AMD/ati)
<glowdemon1> Ubuntu has been freezing randomly, someoene on stackoverflow suggested to install this linux power management package
<glowdemon1> I hope it solves it because everytime it freezes I had to do a boot-repair
<glowdemon1> Thought it may had to do with my drivers or something
<Jordan_U> glowdemon1: What version of Ubuntu?
<glowdemon1> 16.04
<ddellav> BlackDalek furthermore, using sudo -u deluge tells sudo to run the following commands AS the deluge user. Which wouldn't do anything unless the deluge user had write permissions on the files already
#ubuntu 2017-07-23
<marvin42> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Having problems ?
<BlackDalek> ddellav, ok... well my ultimate goal is to copy the folder & contents of ~/.config/deluge to /var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge and change read/write access permission for the copied file to the deluge user. What specific commands should I enter to do this?
<ddellav> if the permissions are already set correctly for ~/.config/deluge then using the -p flag for cp will preserve the
<ddellav> *them
<marvin42>  Bashing-om : Yes. I've added the nomodeset to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT as instructed but when I try to 'update-grub' I get the error : '/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).'
<ddellav> so cp -pvR ~/.config/deluge/* /var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge/
<marvin42> I'm accessing the installation via a Live CD using chroot
<ddellav> BlackDalek the -v is for verbose and -R is for recursive
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Ouch ! // lemme ponder a tic .
<BlackDalek> ddellav, the permissions have not been set yet. I assume they are still only set for my user since they are in my home ~ folder
<ddellav> BlackDalek ok, then after the cp is done, you would change the owner: chown deluge /var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge -R
<ddellav> and then chmod 644 /var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge/* -R would set read+write for owner, and read only for group and other
<ddellav> though i am not familiar with the requirement of deluge specifically
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Are you presently in the install ? sure makes no sense the system can not see the root partition .
<BlackDalek> ddellav, the cp command failed.. it says "cp: failed to access '/var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge/': Permission denied"
<ddellav> BlackDalek you'd need to run the command as root, since your user won't have access to that folder
<ddellav> put sudo in front of it
<BlackDalek> sorry.. forgot to sudo it
<marvin42> Bashing-om, nope, I'm currently in the Live CD session. I'm accessing the faulty installation via chroot. I've mounte /dev/sda1 (the faulty installation) to /mnt and then chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<BlackDalek> ddellav, hmm... ok, the cp and chown commands you suggested seemed to work, however the chmod command did not.
<ddellav> BlackDalek that also needs to be run as root
<ddellav> BlackDalek what error did you get?
<BlackDalek> ddellav, I did... error is "chmod: cannot access '/var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge/*': No such file or directory"
<Bashing-om> marvin42: OK . Need to set up a full change root if you going this route - no, do not tell me that you are new to linux - knowing to do a chroot !  There are much easuer ways to insert that nomodeset - we only need it temporarily .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, I was taught how to chroot 30 minutes ago, on #nvidia
<ddellav> BlackDalek drop the * at the end, that was my mistake
<BlackDalek> ddellav, ok, that worked
<ddellav> you'll need to chmod the folder itself to have execute privileges or else it won't be traversable. So chmod 755 /var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge
<ddellav> BlackDalek ^
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Ya want to go the chroot route ? Or try and set the boot parameter in grub's kernel boot line ?
<countingdaisies> I would ask this in a backtrack channel but th eonly one I can find is #backtrack-it and it has 5 ppl. ...  If anyone is familiar wiht dual booting bt on top of an existing ubuntu 16.04 installation please holler at me
<marvin42> Bashing-om, whatever you think it's best
<marvin42> Bashing-om, booting on the faulty installation I'm able to get to the command line by booting on recovery mode
<BlackDalek> ddellav, ok
<marvin42> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Best is a personal experience . easiest is to boot to the grub boot menu and edit the kernel command line . Can you boot to grub ? ( GRand Unified Bootloader )
<marvin42> Bashing-om, sometimes pressing the Shift does it, sometimes it doesn't, it's weird. So, booting into GRUB what would I do?
<lotuspsychje> dualboot | countingdaisies
<Bashing-om> marvin42: We can also work from recovery . Will need to enable networking and set the file system to read/write . ( that too is another way ) .
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | countingdaisies
<ubottu> countingdaisies: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<marvin42> Bashing-om, very well, I'm listening with pen and paper
<Bashing-om> marvin42: At the grub boot menu with a normal latest kernel selected to boot; press the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen . Here arrow down to the line starting with linux and across to quiet splash. Remove these terms and insert the term nomodeset. key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. TBC
<Bashing-om> marvin42: With the removeal of quiet splash;  then the boot messages are visable .
<Maynard> Maynard420
<Maynard> Hello
<Bashing-om> Maynard: You rang ?
<marvin42> Bashing-om, what terms do I remove 'quiet' and 'splash' OR all the terms between 'linux' and 'splash' (Im not seeing them atm)
<Maynard> Hi bashing .... so my usb will not allow me to change permissons and I need to recovver files.  I'm working from the live usb atm
<marvin42> *remove, *'splash'?
<Bashing-om> Maynard: recover off the internal hard drive ? then 'sudo' should give you access .
<boriseto> Hi. For some reason on 16.04 even when I try to hide the files and folders, nautilus shows them on next run. How do I change the behavior to always hide the hidden ones?
<SethT> on my desktop i have 2 partitions, one with win 10 and one with ubuntu. i completely filled up the ubuntu disk and only windows will load. how do i remove/browse files form the ubuntu partition from windows?
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Tou should see a line similar " linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=dbd69ed2-530c-4409-8f5a-a3f1ea41fc67 ro quiet splash " Is this a desktop install of 'buntu ?
<Bashing-om> tou/You*
<lotuspsychje> SethT: ask in ##windows plz
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: to create a hidden folder rename with a .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, it's Lubuntu 17.04
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: I know that, but nautilus shows all my files and folders that start with . by default. Want to change that
<marvin42> Bashing-om, I'm going to give a try thanks
<Bashing-om> marvin42: In Grub's boot parameter screen there is that line .
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: did you doublecheck nautilus/preferences/appereance/hidden folders?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: yeap.
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: even in dconf
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: thats weird, ubuntu version and nautilus version?
<Maynard> Bashing-om trying to recover from unbootable usb..  sudo what? I formatted backup usb to ext4 and it will not allow access to move files... I tried as root as well.
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: 16.04 and naut: 3.14.3
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus xenial
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 554 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: system not up to date?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: latest
<lotuspsychje> strange
<boriseto> .3.14.3-0ubuntu6 (xenial), packag
<boriseto> as you can see
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: can you check on another user/guest account if hidden files show?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: ehm. let me enable guest (i think i've disabled it). also i can tick to hide the files, but by default it shows them, you did catch that part, right?
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: lets see if its overall or user bounded
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: i need to logout :|
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: yeah, normally by default should hide folders with .
<boriseto> but have something running in the background...
<boriseto> wait
<boriseto> think i got it
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: yeah found it
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: in dconf instead the nautilus settings it uses the org->gtk->settings->file-chooser
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: in there it was chosen to show the hidden files
<Maynard> Bashing-om did you catch my last?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: that's why it showed me the hidden files by default
<boriseto> it's a strange setting though
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: also relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1171852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171852 in Nautilus "Hidden files are displayed by default" [Medium,Fix released]
<boriseto> Yeah, like it says: The "show-hidden-file" key is deprecated and ignored. The "show-hidden" key from "org.gtk.Settings.FileChooser" is now used instead.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | boriseto
<ubottu> boriseto: Glad you made it! :-)
<Bashing-om> Maynard: I bounce about a lot :) . is the USB drive that you are attempting to recover from mounted ' mount' ?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help
<Maynard> NP normally usb automounts but I removed and reinserted and it still is not showing on desktop
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: no sweat ; )
<Maynard> GPaarted is not even seeing it either
<Bashing-om> Maynard: Yukkie . does ' lsusb' show the device ?
<BlackDalek> ddellav, thanks for helping me, but I think I just ended up breaking something anyway :( The deluged daemon no longer runs. The systemd service which starts it keeps exiting. deluged.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'. :(
<Maynard> Bashing-om Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:58d8 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Maynard> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Maynard> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 138a:0018 Validity Sensors, Inc. Fingerprint scanner
<Maynard> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Maynard> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<Maynard> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 276d:1119
<Maynard> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Bashing-om> !paste | Maynard
<ubottu> Maynard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> Maynard: You have voice once more . No flooding the channel .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, after the UUID there were the following terms: ro priority=low acpi=off noapic nolapic ed=\on quiet splash $vt_handoff . And So, I deleted 'quiet' and 'splash' and inserted nomodeset in that place. The error continues, the login appears, and all is frozen (except the cursor, it's blinking)
<Bashing-om> marvin42: K . Now why all the alternate boot parameters ? Why do you think any of them are needed ? Messing with acpi is power management ( Advanced Configuration and Power Interface ) not something to enter into lightly .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, they were defined as wild guess when I was battling to install Lubuntu. Nothing was working, so in the live version before install I activated those parameters. Shall I delete them?
<Maynard> test
<Maynard> OK
<Maynard> Bashing-om I was simply posting the lsusb output.  In short it's only showing the live usb 4Gb
<Maynard> THanks Bashing... I didn't know I couldn't post 8 short lines.... my bad
<Exterminador> quick question: how do I add my wife account on Xubuntu to sudoers list?
<marvin42> !sudoers
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Yes delete the addes boot parameters . Befor the install did you boot up the live installer ? Make sure all was good . Presently we do not even know that the install is in a consistent state .
<Exterminador> okay, found it via Settings > Users and Groups :)
<Exterminador> we gotta love Linux
<marvin42> Bashing-om, yes, I did so. If I hadn't defined those parameters the live installer wouldn't boot. I'm going to try to delete them...
<Bashing-om> Maynard: Maybe - just maybe testdisk too see that USB drive ? Until it is seen nothing can be done .
<Maynard> Bashing-om ROger that
<Bashing-om> Maynard: marvin42 Got to be away for a few minutes - back in about 15 minutes .
<Maynard> (y)
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: to get your issue solved, re-ask in channel once in a while with all your details
<Maynard> @lotuspsychje thanks
<Maynard> So testdisk is showing and now it is on desktop......strange.
<Maynard> failed to mount
<Maynard> I'm trying to recover files in live mode from usb.  I ran testdisk and it came up in desktop but failed to mount.
<Maynard> Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: to recover data, use photorec on testdisk
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: or boot your system with recoverymode?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Maynard
<ubottu> Maynard: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<marvin42> Bashing-om, deleted them all, added the nomodeset, but same error occurs
<sfdebug> hi, when i plug my phone on the wall is charges, but on the usb port it doesn't...
<sfdebug> does anyone have any idea why?
<marvin42> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Maynard> I'm unfamilar with testdisk.  Howdo I run photorec?
<Maynard> Also when I do the live usb there is no recovery mode option.  I've never seen that option ever.  Been running 14.04 for years and it's neer shown that option.
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: recoverymode, you can load with entering grub, then choose ubuntu(recoverymode)
<Maynard> It is showing (in testdisk)  options Analyze. andvanced. geometry. options. quit.
<Maynard> I for get how to get to grub..... f2 when it tries loading?
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: hold shift at boot, until you get in grub
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: photorec is a part of testdisk, sudo photorec after the testdisk install
<Maynard> OK will try that. I assume since this is in live mode I'll have to re-register or can I use the same email to register?
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: if you already registered your nickname, /msg nickserv identify yourpassword here
<Maynard> so same email... got it.
<sfdebug> hi, when i plug my phone on the wall is charges, but on the usb port it doesn't... any idea why?
<Maynard> In photo rec it is asking desination to save files
<Maynard>  drwxr-xr-x   999   999       540 23-Jul-2017 01:28 ..
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: look at below, and press the right key to confirm destination
<Maynard> there are two drwxr-xr-x 999 999
<Maynard> one is 40 other is 540
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: i think by default, photorec saves in your /home
<Maynard> I don't know what those even mean.
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: are you sure you choose the right partition to recover and not your usb media?
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: thats what you wanted to do right, recover data of your ubuntu system harddisk?
<Maynard> Yes
<entourage> does Ubuntu have native support for the Nvidia GeForce 10 series like GeForce 1060 ??
<kristhian> who is familiar with higan game emulator here?
<Maynard> DO I need to use another usb to store them?
<kristhian> or does use it?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | entourage
<ubottu> entourage: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<Maynard> the directory /home/ubuntu-studio/Downloads is not big enough to store files.... live usb is only 4G and the files I need to recover are 15ish Gigs
<Maynard> Or should I just screw this testdick since I'm unfamiliar and try the recovery mode?
<Maynard> oops
<Maynard> *testdisk
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: how about you plug out your hd physically and recover your data and reinstall ubuntu fresh after?
<Maynard> HD is usb.  No internal HDD due to SATA failing to read.  I've been running solely on usbs
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Back to the keyboard . What laptop are we working with that lubuntu does not install properly too ?
<marvin42> asus x50gl
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: what you mean no hd? your running usb always live on your asus?
<Bashing-om> entourage: Fully supported : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us .
<Maynard> No internal HDD.  I run a 4Gflash for my installl bootable live usb and the 128G flash is my HD
<Maynard> the 128 is what I need to recover files from.
<Maynard> I have a 32G I use for my backup nut I formatted to ext4 and read-only permissions
<Maynard> *but
<Maynard> not nut lol
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Integrated graphics on the Asus . By chance do you have the nvidia chip set disabled in bios ?
<Maynard> I can't seem to get permissions to change either on the 32G
<marvin42> Bashing-om, I cannot access the bios, I don't have a clue. I had it working well with the binary drivers. This was due to changing to nouveau drivers and installing the corresponding package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Good to know . We need to boot to a terminal somewhere and find out the graphic's card and then install the correct version proprietary graphic's driver .
<Maynard> Any suggestions or just go with recovery?
<Maynard> Bueller? lol
<Bashing-om> marvin42: IF you can boot a recovery kernel. we can set up and work from there too .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 [GeForce 8200M G]
<marvin42> !nvidia-current
<marvin42> Bashing-om, before trying the noveau (which caused this problem) I believe I was using this one: nvidia-340 - NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.102
<Maynard> Lotuspsychje and Bashing-om Gonna go with recovery and see what happens.
<Bashing-om> marvin42: That is the correct driver( The 340.xx driver >> GeForce 8200M ): http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html . So we want to a) get nouveau working or B) re-install the 340 driver . To do so we have to have a terminal .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, b) I'm on it atm
<marvin42> Bashing-om, dpkg encountered several errors because the kernel of this live session is different from that on chroot. I have downloaded the packages for 340 and I'm now going to boot into recovery mode to get a command line to reinstall them. brb
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Great -> at the reconvery menu "enable networking' then 'root shell' . Once in the root terminal we reset the file system to read/write .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, aye aye Sire!
<marvin42> Bashing-om, I've installed nvidia-340. got an error at the end which stated: apt had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (3 vs 10) <br> Affected packages> bdswitch:i386 nvidia-340: i386
<lamduh> anyone have spotify working on lubuntu? I get cef_extension.pak could not load whenI try to run it
<Bashing-om> marvin42: show us in a pastie : sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt full-upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' The results ae UTL's back in terminal. pass these links back here . Let's see what the fuss is all about .
<Bashing-om> URLs*
<darca> join #linux
<marvin42> http://termbin.com/110y
<marvin42> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/110y ; http://termbin.com/t59q
<DeadJew> Has Ubuntu ever been successfully used on a touch screen tablet without a keyboard?
<Bashing-om> marvin42: look'n .
<DeadJew> (keyboard, mouse, and USB media will be able to be used for install via USB OTG, but regular use will be no-keyboard)
<lamduh> ah good call thanks
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Looks good go ahead and accept the upgrades . then show ' sudo apt -f install | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, accept the upgrades? you mean performing 'apt upgrade'?
<Bashing-om> marvin42: "Do you want to continue? [Y/n] " . I assumed you were awaiting advisement .
<DeadJew> Is Ubuntu able to run on an HP Stream 7 Tablet?
<marvin42> nevermind, I didn't notice the last command, sorry
<marvin42> Bashing-om, here it is http://termbin.com/v4mc
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Looks good, see nothing for the package manager ( dpkg) to fuss about . Now to the ACPI issues . Ya want to continue ?
<marvin42> of course
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Let's back up a tic and see what is actually installed for the graphic's driver : show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Bashing-om> marvin42: ^^ in a pastie .
<marvin42> here it is http://termbin.com/pljy
<DeadJew> i am the proxy monster
<DeadJew> i am k-lined three times by grumble
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-settings zesty
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 367.35-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 814 kB, installed size 3482 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el)
<Bashing-om> marvin42: I can live with that ! .. now we look at the Differentiated Services Description Table (DSDT) ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows '. See if we can not come up with a better option .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, strings: '/sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT': No such file
-DeadJew:#ubuntu- Long live the Ku Klux Klan
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Humm ..copy and pasted ? I do expect a list here .
<marvin42> I have no firmware directory under /sys/
<Bashing-om> marvin42: I am at a loss here . Ny 16.04 :
<Bashing-om> mar
<marvin42> Bashing-om, I'm at a chroot session for Lubuntu 17.04, which the installation with the faulty driver
<Bashing-om> marvin42: " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT >> -r-------- 1 root root 26834 Jul 22 22:17 /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT " .
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Oh shoot . Let's reboot into the install . Se then what we have .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, rebooting into the install i don't have internet.
<Bashing-om> marvin42: My my .. Trials troubles and tribilations . Wired connction ?
<marvin42> Bashing-om, not at the moment, no. The router is in my parents room and it's 3.30am
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Understand that . Can you even talk to the router ? ' ping -c3 <router_IP> ' .
<marvin42> Bashing-om, yes, I'm connected in the chroot session. I can even see google
<Bashing-om> marvin42: But we want to boot and operate in the installed OS . If we can not boot the install we are still dead in the water .
<Cobrax> Wew
<marvin42> Bashing-om, you're a wonderful teacher, a master, thanks for your support. I may have a dead OS but I've learned a lot today, both here and on #nvidia. I have the problem opened in the ubuntuforums. Tomorrow I'll try to boot into the installed OS. For now I'll have some rest. Thanks so very much for your help, you are terrific! Hope to see you around soon. Goodbye!
<Bashing-om> marvin42: Rest well . I will be back on here tomorrow .
<Stifler> Hi people. My googlefu is failing, I would like to apt-get install xorg with no prompting, however it askes for keyboard type during install. How do I make it assume  a keybopard type? Or is there a package'
<Stifler> which just installs all kbs?
<Stifler> kb type is just standard US
<Cobrax> Stifler
<Cobrax> add -y
<Stifler> no good for this one. Its within the package
<Cobrax> ah, you want to automate it for mass deployment?
<Stifler> well 'mass deployment' might be a bit much! but yes I would like to script it :)
<Cobrax> https://serverfault.com/questions/210948/disable-prompts-while-installing-a-debian-package
<Cobrax> See if this helps
<Cobrax> I'm not too well versed in apt to know that
<Cobrax> Though I am confidant it is possible
<Stifler> I read that one :) thanks. The question pops up "inside" during the install.  I'm looking to see if there is a meta package perhaps, maybe this one ?? xserver-xorg-input-all
<Cobrax> Try it
<Stifler> I might have to! was trying to save my self waiting for a 4GB chroot to build :p
<Cobrax>  Why post here though
<Cobrax> ##linux are really good at this kind of stuff
<Stifler> well technically I am install ubu into the chroot :)
<Stifler> the prompt /looks like/ this (a bit more cli-ish) https://i.stack.imgur.com/AVALv.png
<Stifler> I will try there as well. Thanks Cobrax
<Cobrax> are you from american pie
<Stifler> lol! no.
<Maynard420> Can some tell me so I can just copy paste change usb permissions in live session?
<Maynard420> for a usb
<Maynard420> I formatted it to ext 4 and it will not allow me t otranfer files.
<Maynard420> transfer
<Maynard420> sudo chmod 666 /dev/sdc   chmod ugo+rwx  chmod: missing operand after ‘ugo+rwx’
<Maynard420> is what I tried
<Maynard420> I know this is something stupid and simple buut no forums seem to have a way to do this.
<Ben64> Maynard420: you probably need a 'sudo chown $user <mountpoint>'
<Maynard420> ok pretend I know nothing here lol
<Maynard420> so sudo chown my name /dev/sdc right?
<Ben64> Maynard420: no, the mountpoint, not the device
<Ben64> could also use $user like i said
<Ben64> wait its $USER
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: Where is the USB device mounted from ? /media ? show us ' ls -al /media/<username>/ and we can then be the more specific .
<Maynard420> so how do I find the mount point if it's not the sdc?
<Maynard420> I think it's media
<Ben64> mount | grep sdc
<Ben64> will show it if it's mounted
<Bashing-om> Maynard420: With the device plugged in , what shows ' mount '  for the mounbt point ?
<Maynard420> it is mounted
<Maynard420> crap I lost that... can you repeat
<Maynard420> ?
<Maynard420> I am already root@ubuntu-studio:~#
<Ben64> Maynard420: get out of root
<Maynard420> k
<Maynard420> ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio:~$  <<<is what it says
<Ben64> do you have the mountpoint yet
<Maynard420> I lost that . how do I get the mountpoint?
<Maynard420> Got kicked off.
<Ben64> mount | grep sdc
<Maynard420> It won't copy to here
<Maynard420> so what do I do with that line?
<Ben64> it'll say something like /dev/sdc on /this/is/the/mountpoint
<Maynard420> yes I see it now what do I do with it?
<Ben64> sudo chown $USER mountpoint
<Maynard420> sudo chown $USER /media/ubuntu-studio/Backup entered
<Maynard420> now what?
<Maynard420> Ben64 ?
<Maynard420> I know this has too be a retardedly simple set of lines
<Maynard420> anyone?
<kristhian> excuse me, how can i fix this problem?
<kristhian> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1015216E75198A89
<kristhian> can i just nano /etc/hosts and https that instead of http?
<Ben64> Maynard420: uh thats it
<Ben64> kristhian: no and no and no
<Maynard420> <<<THere is not enough face to palm here
<Ben64> kristhian: https or http doesn't belong anywhere in /etc/hosts
<Maynard420> Checked permissions..let's see if it'll let me back this up now.
<Maynard420> I've been looking for HOURS with not ONE f*&%(*OKR forum that says enter mount | grep then insert the /output after sudo chown $USER
<kristhian> Ben64, how do i fix that?
<Ben64> Maynard420: i answered you after like 3 mins...
<Ben64> also try to watch the language here, even if censored it's usually not well received
<Ben64> kristhian: you need to get the key, should be instructions on the ppa page
<Maynard420> I censored it for that reason lol
<Maynard420> Finally backing up now.  Thanks.  I could've been done with a fresh install HOURS ago if someone somewhhere had put such a simple answer on a forum
<Bashing-om> kristhian:  Try as : ' sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com 1015216E75198A89 ' . to get the key .
<Maynard420> Another stupid question here.  Transfer began at 50MB/s and now barely hits 5.  I have opened nothing new... why does it slow down? Is there some setting that throttles it down?
<Ben64> cache at first now it's probably actual transfer speed
<kristhian> yep
<kristhian> got it now Bashing-om thanks tho
<Maynard420> ARghhh... no wonder.  I put it in the only 1.0 slot.  Should I cancel and move it or am I going to mess things up?
<kristhian> i forgot where is the directory of the ppa's located
<kristhian> what is the location of it btw?
<kristhian> may i ask?
<leaftype> Maynard420, you put a USB drive into a usb 1, and you get 5 mbps?
<Maynard420> leftype yes
<Maynard420> can't type
<Bashing-om> kristhian: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kristhian> aw, yes that's its
<kristhian> it8
<kristhian> thanks
<Maynard420> anyone?
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: Did you *copy* or did you "move"? If you're just copying then I would recommend starting over. If you did some kind of "move" operation then the question becomes less clear and I'd want more info.
<Maynard420> says copying files
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: Patience please. Comments that simply say "anyone?" clutter the channel and are unproductive (and are considered rude by some).
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: Did you drag the files from one place to the other using nautilus (the default GUI file manager in Ubuntu)?
<Maynard420> I just highlighted all.  CLick n drag
<leaftype> Wasn't there a bug in nautilus that slows down transfer speeds?
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: I would stop and retry. If the data is very important then excercise extra caution to make sure that you don't accidentally do something you didn't intend.
<leaftype> Maynard420, depending on how much info you need to copy, I would do it again via usb 2.0 port, and via command line
<leaftype> Maynard420, how much info are you copying?
<Maynard420> 15G
<Maynard420> It's taking forever to cancel
<leaftype> Yeah, that makes sense
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: It may be waiting for the current file to finish before cancelling *or* it may be waiting for the data already read into cache but not written yet.
<Maynard420> "writing data to device"  there is data that need written blah blah do  not remove.
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: Dod you understand what we're referring to with cache?
<Jordan_U> *do
<Maynard420> It's just a few movies and a handful of pics...just yank the plug or will I mess it up?
<leaftype> Maynard420, you'll corrupt the pictures most likely
<Maynard420> Only thing I know of cache is how to empty it from chrome lol
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: So, when you're copying a file from one place to another the first thing that happens is that the data is read into RAM, then the data in RAM is written to the disk.
<Jordan_U> Maynard420: If you have a lot of free RAM, and your HD is much faster than your USB drive (which it is in your case) then the kernel may read for example 1 GiB of files into RAM, and make it look to any application reading from the USB drive like it has already been copied there, but in reality it will take a long time to write all of that GiB of data that's in RAM to your UB 1.0 disk.
<leaftype> Jordan_U, if he pulled the drive, plugged it back in, and restarted, would that cancel it faster, then overwrite the corrupted file?
<Jordan_U> leaftype: Yes*                                   *(There are a few things that could go wrong but probably won't, so whether or not this is a good idea depends on how important the data is and how they're going to use it later)
<leaftype> thanks
<Jordan_U> leaftype: You're welcome.
<Maynard420> Sorry I had to reboot in order to switch usb ports.
<leaftype> Maynard420, I can't think of any reason you'd have to reboot your computer for that...
<Maynard420> last I saw was it write to RAM then to USB.
<Maynard420> It's inn live session.
<Maynard420> all ports are being used.
<Maynard420> This lappy is a Frankenstien.  2006 HP w/ no internal HDD.  SATA won't read from motherboard (?) issue. 16G RAM and I run a 4G to do fresh installs cause it is always crashing.  A 32G flash for file backup and a 12g 3.0usb to act as my HD.
<Maynard420> sorry 128G not 12 lol
<Maynard420> Make sense yet?  BAHAHAHAHA!
<leaftype> Maynard420, you're booting from an external HD, and copying a 15Gb file to a 32 Gb flash drive, and both your external HD and the flash drive are on USB 2.0 port
<leaftype> Maynard420, right? If either the flash drive or the external HD are on a USB 1.0 port, it's going to take a long time. That's when you need patience
<Maynard420> 4G is the bootable live USB.  32G is for the backup files. 128G is what I use as my HD.  All flash drives.
<leaftype> Maximum thoroughput on usb 1.0 I think I just read is 12 Mbps, but you can expect roughly half that because usb is stupid. So... 15 GB at 5 MBps is about what you should expect. Your previous rate is about right.
<leaftype> that's going to be slow and painful
<Maynard420> The 4 ports are 1-1.0, a 2.0 and 2-3.0s  The backup is UN fortunately a 2.0 flash so that slows things but I that's why I have so little for backup.  The only 3.0 port and 3..0 usb is the one I run as my HD.
<Maynard420> Like I said Frankenstein.  And then I have to run a cooler cause HP has a crap ventilation and runs too hot.  So, all 4 ports get used.
<Maynard420> It's a shame the BIOS won't read SD card.  Would be faster.....
<Maynard420> I mean BIOS won't set to "boot from SD"
<leaftype> right, but speed will be limited by the slowest one in the chain. You're SOL for transfer speed
<Maynard420> I know but it was in the 1.0 now it only bottles down tot the 2.0 rather than before when the back up was getting sent to the 1.0.
<Maynard420> *1.0 port
<Maynard420> 5 minutes remaining now vs 40 minutes when it was in the 1.0 port.
<iopq_> Any idea why Ctrl+5 may not be working in starcraft and the browser? It shows keypressed in xev
<bomb> Are AMD GPU drivers still problematic on Ubuntu?
<bomb> I'm trying to decide between nVidia GTX 1050 and AMD Rx 560
<linux-phaedrus> bomb: If you can compile and use kernel 4.12.0 (latest kernel), the amdgpu drivers work beautifully. I am using a Radeon RX 460 and have faced no problems whatsoever with the fully open-source amdgpu driver
<bomb> linux-phaedrus: Oh amdgpu seems to be provided by AMD itself. that's great
<linux-phaedrus> bomb: Yes, it is the long awaited mainlined open source AMD GPU driver set. the updated, cleaned up version only landed in kernel 4.12.0
<bomb> linux-phaedrus: i never compiled custom kernel before, and i have things to do. is it a painful process? should i just install 17.10 daily builds which comes with 4.13?
<jatt> no need to compile, use one of these instead: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bomb> that's nice
<bomb> what's the status of Nvidia drivers on Linux?
<mitmf> sudo apt install gqrx-sdr
<mitmf> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mitmf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mitmf> what’s wrong?
<oerheks> softwarecenter open together with tty?
<oerheks> or are there updates pending?
<bazhang> mitmf, did you use sudo, or is another apt instance open
<omilun> hello . i want to know about orginal file path of jurnalctl.
<oerheks> find journalctl / which journalctl
<oerheks> locate journalctl, 3 ways
<mitmf> bazhang: how can i do?
<omilun> oerheks: ?
<bazhang> mitmf, which is it, did you not use sudo, or is another apt instance running
<omilun> oerheks: i can not find it on a server
<oerheks> omilun, on what ubuntu version?
<omilun> oerheks: 16.4
<mitmf> sudo apt install gqrx-sdr
<oerheks> omilun, which journalctl # this should work
<oerheks> ...unless you are not the root user ..
<wally1337> Has anyone here had trouble installing codeblocks on zesty?
<wally1337> I'm getting an isssue with the recommended repository not having the 32bit zesty file and not even mentioning the 64bit one
<oerheks> !info codeblocks
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+dfsg-2 (zesty), package size 1900 kB, installed size 6919 kB
<oerheks> zesty got the latest 16.01, make sure you have universe enabled
<oerheks> the 'recommended ppa' from the codeblocks page gives https://launchpad.net/~damien-moore/+archive/ubuntu/codeblocks-stable = old
<nkz> hey, I am new to linux. How do I uninstall programs I built from source? There are no instructions for uninstalling in the docs.  Here is what I got: http://imgur.com/a/PZcWM
<badsektor> nkz, i think it is apt-get purge
<bazhang> nkz, did you use checkinstall
<oerheks> nkz, if you build it correctly, you build an uninstall too.
<nkz> badsektor: There is no package
<bazhang> !checkinstall | nkz
<ubottu> nkz: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<badsektor> nkz, oh you mean you built from source... well if you still have the folders where you built them, go in them and try: make uninstall
<nkz> bazhang: idk what that is, so I guess no
<bazhang> nkz, I just gave you what that is
<nkz> yeah I've read it now. I will do that from now on
<badsektor> nkz, if you have the build folder around, cd to it and make uninstall
<soman> Hi all. Is it possible to upgrade packages on installation 14.04 & 16.04 *.iso to not to run update-manager after installation?
<wally1337> thanks for the help
<nkz> badsektor: how to make uninstall? I installed it via python script
<wally1337> oerheks, why did I need to do that, what does it allow?
<wally1337> oerheks, ignore that
<badsektor> nkz, download the package again, open the install script with text editor, read it
<badsektor> nkz, find out if it has an 'uninstall' function that you can run as a parameter.. otherwise find out where it installs what, and you can manually remove them
<nkz> badsektor: okay, thanks for the help
<badsektor> nkz sure
<nkz> badsektor: I figured it out, I uninstalled it with pip
<wally1337> oerheks, which gtk should I install for codeblocks?
<wally1337> oerheks, sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0 doesn't exist
<badsektor> nkz, good to hear
<Superola> Hi, i have tried to open a port on my dedicated machine for a few days now, and i dont get the hang of it. Someone who can help me ? =)
<jatt> did you already try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<SimonNL> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<Superola> yeah :S i did, in the end i deactivated UFW
<Superola> now trying do open with iptables. haha , im so new to this x
<Ben64> Superola: if you don't have any firewall rules then nothing is stopping it
<Superola> hmm, dont know what the problem is xD need help to locate it^^
<Ben64> explain what you want to do exactly
<Superola> i want the port 8125 to be open
<Superola> Im running a gameserver and everything is working exept they cant download a texturepack thrue that port.
<Ben64> you want it open from the internet
<Superola> yes =)
<Ben64> then you need to do that on your router
<Superola> i have none ^^ its on a it center in france xD
<Ben64> whats the ip
<Superola> 195.154.200.237
<Ben64> well you need to run something listening on that port
<Superola> can i check if something is running on that port now?
<Ben64> "netstat -ln | grep 8125 | grep LISTEN" I guess...
<Superola> tcp6       0      0 127.0.1.1:8125          :::*                    LISTEN
<Superola> shows this.
<Ben64> means its only listening on localhost
<Superola> hmm
<Superola> can I somehow change that?
<Ben64> that would be in the program
<Superola> :(
<Superola> at home i juste added the port to my machine then it worked ^^ but on this dedicated server i cant :(
<naf> hi
<naf> how can i expand my system partition size? i have booted from a live disk and opened gparted on the live boot, and am trying to move my partitions around so i can extend the boot partition of the system i'm trying to change
<naf> ?
<naf> here's an image: https://i.gyazo.com/992bbe95db2989b8096779f164efb63c.png
<naf> the trouble i'm having is, the partitions seem to be locked for some reason
<naf> and i'm not sure why since i'm on a live boot
<ioria> naf, they are simply mounted .... but i don't think you can resize boot
<typeVoid> This happened, may somebody explain to me what's was up with my system http://paste.ubuntu.com/25153456/
<typeVoid> It's stopped repeating now and everything seems fine
<naf> i'm going to try the gparted live boot iso and see
<naf> other people seem to be able to do this
<ioria> naf, and  i don't see the MountPoints
<ioria> naf,  can you paste 'sudo parted -l' ?
<EriC^^> naf: what's the problem?
<ioria> EriC^^, he wants to resize /boot  https://i.gyazo.com/992bbe95db2989b8096779f164efb63c.png
<EriC^^> ioria: naf i'm kind of confused, /boot is on the same partition as "/" no?
<EriC^^> you have 10gb unallocated at the end though, and 1gb swap
<ioria> EriC^^,  idt he has a /
<EriC^^> ioria: where else would / be though?
<EriC^^> naf: why do you want to resize /boot?
<naf> seems to be fine when i boot gparted directly
<naf> https://i.gyazo.com/ad49da8106be89c9ad062ba09af42496.png
<naf> EriC, i need more space on my vm
<ioria> EriC^^,  i don't get if sda1 is /boot or /
<EriC^^> ioria: it must be /
<EriC^^> naf: you have 10gb unallocated in the disk, make a partition using it and mkfs.ext4 it
<EriC^^> and use it somehow, either for data, or move /usr there
<ioria> naf,  so how can you resize /boot if you don't have it ?
<EriC^^> or maybe as /home
<naf> thanks for the help EriC, but i've managed to complete what i'm trying to do using gparted ui
<naf> https://i.gyazo.com/884725eb8a5967146282726e39d0a76a.png
<EriC^^> naf: that's an excellent idea
<ioria> naf ok but that's not /boot but the root fs /
<EriC^^> naf: you can make sda1 use the whole space now if you'd like
<EriC^^> i think gparted does it automatically by pressing resize
<EriC^^> ah, you have it already opened :D
<typeVoid> every time I run 'update-grub2' it constantly outputs 'Invalid output format export' http://paste.ubuntu.com/25153509/ everything works well, what's causing this?
<EriC^^> typeVoid: did you edit anything in /etc/grub.d/ ?
<typeVoid> I'll check
<typeVoid> Actually I think I edited the 400_custom file. I'll paste that
<EriC^^> seems to be between the linux one and os_prober
<typeVoid> here's 10_linux http://paste.ubuntu.com/25153547/
<typeVoid> here's os-prober: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25153559/
<typeVoid> I've reverted the changes to 40_custom and the message still persists
<EriC^^> typeVoid: any modifications to /etc/default/grub ?
<typeVoid> I'm not sure, although here's the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/25153566/
<EriC^^> it looks fine
<typeVoid> Everything works fine but I still there's something mildly wrong somewhere
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version are you using?
<typeVoid> 16.04
<typeVoid> * 16.04.2
<EriC^^> i found someone with the same bug, it's in italian though, translated here https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D30%26t%3D615666&prev=search
<EriC^^> typeVoid: try apt-cache policy util-linux | grep Installed
<EriC^^> !info util-linux xenial
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.3 (xenial), package size 854 kB, installed size 3233 kB
<typeVoid> it  returns 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.2
<EriC^^> try updating it, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install util-linux
<EriC^^> on second thought i guess it wont help, no harm in updating it though
<typeVoid> It worked...
<typeVoid> Eric^^: Thank you for your help!
<linuxlove> hi
<linuxlove> i want to create a cron job to edit a file and replace false with true every houre
<EriC^^> typeVoid: great! no problem!
<EriC^^> linuxlove: how many instances do you want to replace?
<linuxlove> i have just one true
<EriC^^> are you sure it'll always be like that?
<EriC^^> 0 * * * * sed -i 's/false/true/' /path/to/file
<EriC^^> it'll replace every "false" it finds, even if it's in the middle of a sentence, etc, fyi
<typeVoid> I need to learn cron syntax one day, I always find myself on stack overflow when creating a job
<EriC^^> linuxlove: maybe if you have some kind of variable put sed -i '/Something=false/Something=true/' /path/to/file
<esteeven> I have installed Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 but the fonts - particularly in Googlemail - are horrible. I created a new user and opened my Googlemail and the fonts were fine. What do I need to change in my /home to restore the original font settings? I have recently been on an install binge so it might be that there's a config file around that shouldn't be.
<Maynard420> Hello
<Maynard420> I am doing a fresh install atm.  Can I mount another usb without messing anything up?
<typeVoid> Maynard420, are you going to unplug the installer USB while mounting your other one?
<Maynard420> nope
<Maynard420> different port
<typeVoid> I believe that it shouldn't mess anything up
<typeVoid> Just don't un-mount the installer pendrive
<Maynard420> Believe or know?
<Maynard420> I ask because the one I want to mount has my backup files on it.
<Sparky-UK> Hi, I am trying to set echo "Etc/UTC" > /etc/timezone but when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata it sets the timezone back to what it was before "Europe/Paris", any ideas why?
<typeVoid> Maynard420: Believe/Know, I can't think of anything that could possibly go wrong. There's one thing in the back of my mind that something could go wrong while mounting the drive and then the OS may crash, but other than that, no. Nothing should go wrong
<Maynard420> typeVoid: How do I go about manually mounting then because the typical click desktop icon > mount fails
<typeVoid> mount /dev/sdb<drivenum> /media/<foldername>
<typeVoid> well, assuming our drive is /dev/sdb<number>
<typeVoid> also,/media/<username>/<foldername>
<typeVoid> You would need to create the folder
<mnaya> hello! I have a peculiar problem loading (or downloading from) the nvidia developer site using either chrome or firefox on Ubuntu 17.04. I know its not a network issue since I can access the websites on windows. What should I look to check / fix?
<mnaya> also, most other sites can open fine
<typeVoid> what happens when you try to download the file(s)?
<mnaya> @typevoid: wget isn't working if I try to download the cuda drivers.
<typeVoid> What's the error?
<mnaya> the standard "this site cannot be reached"
<mnaya> it looks like chrome & firefox are waiting for a response from the server
<mnaya> However, I can load the pages fine on a windows machine
<mnaya> in firefox, it seems to be waiting for the tld handshake..
<mnaya> *tls
<typeVoid> try using curl, what's the output of that?
<mnaya> one sec..
<lostman> hi folks. I'm trying to do do-release-upgrade -d on 16.04 and I'm getting "ERROR:root:parse failed for '/var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts-development'"
<lostman> any idea how to fix this?
<mnaya> @typevoid :: in the terminal, when I just type in "curl https://developer.nvidia.com", I get no output..
<mnaya> as in, curl isn't printing anything to the terminal..
<typeVoid> Every other site is working?
<mnaya> yep
<mnaya> for instance, I'm using the freenode website's web-irc to chat here
<mnaya> and can access pretty much any other site without an issue
<typeVoid> I really can't help you here but in your terminal type `ncat developer.nvidia.com 80` then type `get /` press enter
<mnaya> haven't been able to figure out how to even being understanding what the issue here is.. btw, wget also fails if I try to download anything from the server using wget
<mnaya> so, curl threw up an error that said "curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to developer.nvidia.com:443"
<toothfairy_> I\m trying to compile Dovecot with solr support .. Doing the following: apt-get source dovecot, cd dovecot-2.2.31, sudo apt-get build-dep package ... But then I receive an E: Unable to find a source package for package error, any ideas?
<typeVoid> mnaya: were you able to get a response through ncat?
<mnaya> @typevoid : installing nmap now..
<typeVoid> nmap?
<warri0rr> Hello, is it possible to redirect stderr from a process into another process? For example process | pastebinit <-- only stderr
<kristhian> question what is the candidate for this installs in ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<kristhian> sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mcrypt php5-mysql php5-gd
<typeVoid> warri0rr: try sending stdout to /dev/null and sending stderr to stdout
<warri0rr> typeVoid: Ok, how do I do that?
<mnaya> @typevoid : I'm not getting any output to the ncat command...
<warri0rr> man pipe
<warri0rr> ups
<EriC^^> warri0rr: program >/dev/null |& pastebinit maybe?
<Maynard420> typeVoid: how do I make a folder while in live mode?
<warri0rr> that first > redirects everything
<EriC^^> warri0rr: or just program 2>&1 | pastebinit
<EriC^^> warri0rr: no, the |& of the pipe should let stderr over too
<mnaya> @typevoid: the nact output says, no command 'get' found
<EriC^^> warri0rr: hmm i think you're right
<mnaya> so if I look at the curl verbose options, it seems like it is getting stuck at the tls authentication step ("client hello")
<Maynard420> typeVoid
<Maynard420> ?
<typeVoid> Mnaya: I think you used nay wrong, type 'ncat developer.nvidia.com 80'
<typeVoid> Inside that process type 'get /'
<typeVoid> Then press enter
<typeVoid> This is to check that you are able to connect and get a response from the server
<mnaya> thanks @typevoid ! :). I did that using the -v option. I am able to connect to the server, but am not getting a response. When I look at the curl -v output, it seems like its a TLS issue
<typeVoid> I see, I tested earlier and I could connect, I'm  not completely sure what's wrong on your system
<typeVoid> Maynard420: did the mount command not work?
<mnaya> @typevoid : thanks for trying! :)
<Maynard420> yeah I just need to make the folder is all
<Maynard420> @typeVoid
<Maynard420> that's where I get hung up.
<typeVoid> So, you're unable to create the folder?
<Maynard420> I can do mount /dev/sdb1/media/**** and I get back /media not found
<typeVoid> There's a space after sdb1
<Maynard420> I have never made a folder actually
<Maynard420> oh.
<Maynard420> says only root can do that... but.... in alive session IAM root, no?
<typeVoid> have you created your /media/blahblahblah directory?
<marvin42> Hi guys! So yesterday I installed xserver-xorg-video-noveau package and after booting I'd just have a blank screen. I then proceed to remove said package and install nvidea-current which made the logo appear after boot and also the login window. Alas, it was all frozenm, the mouse, the keyboard, etc. I was unalbe to ctrl alt f1. now I've installed the 340 driver and get the blank screen again. I'm using a live session and chroot to
<marvin42> accesso the HD installation. Help!
<typeVoid> sudo mkdir /media/<uname>/foldername
<Maynard420> user nam eis I assume the ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio?
<Maynard420> and then just make up a foldername?
<typeVoid> you make up the folder name, but for me it's /media/sam and in my terminal it shows up as sam@SamBuntu Sambuntu is my hostname
<Maynard420> hm.......still says only root can do it
<typeVoid> `sudo mkdir`?
<nosyguy> people, i need some help
<Maynard420> OK it is ready to reboot.  Installed but I feel like I should know how to make a directory regardless.
<nosyguy> is this channel active?
<Maynard420> nosyguy it is
<typeVoid> Maynard420: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25154209/
<typeVoid> `mkdir /home/folder` creates a folder in the home directory called 'folder'
<typeVoid> also, there's a manual entry for `mkdir`
<nosyguy> Maynard420: I installed kali and there is no option for wifi, the same happened when I was installing ubuntu and I remember using some .deb files present in the live pendrive of the iso
<nosyguy> i am not able to use the internet
<typeVoid> have you disabled secureboot?
<Maynard420> typeVoid thanks for your patience and the extra info... gonna reboot.  Wish me luck!
<Superola> I have a problem, I need the port 8125 to be routed to localhost. or something xD
<typeVoid> what do you want to do?
<Superola> Im not behind a router, and i need the port to be open from the worldwide.
<typeVoid> You want to port forward?
<Superola> yeah :S
<Superola> right now the port only works local, i need it to be open to the internet
<typeVoid> First I suggest you understand a bit more about networking as 'route port 8125 to localhost' is not really what's happening
<typeVoid> although that's not entirely necessary
<nosyguy> anyone can help please?
<Superola> I do understad it xD I do not understand why that port is closed tho ^^
<typeVoid> Suerola: You can search on the internet how to portforward your router, usually you need to find the IP of your router
<typeVoid> nosyguy: have you disabled secureboot?
<Superola> not using a router xD
<Superola> it a dedicated server im renting. trying to set it up ^^
<Superola> ehm hard to explain this haha
<typeVoid> It varies, usually all ports are open, maybe there's an option on your VPS provider? There may possibly be a firewall rule preventing remote connections to your port
<Superola> ehm
<Superola> i have not configured any ports, it does it automaticly somehow. dont realy know how linux works here. ehm Its a gameserver installed on it, and all the ports that i need opends automaticly. I have a plugin to this gameserver, that uses port 8125 but somehow that just open it for local
<[n0mad]> Superola: is this server ubuntu?
<Superola> yes
<[n0mad]> is it running a firewall?
<Superola> i did try to fix this with ufw but it didnt work so i disabled it. now im trying to do something with iptables xD
<[n0mad]> well, iptables is pretty complex as compared to ufw, at least to me
<[n0mad]> i use ufw on my server
<Superola> tbh i have no clue how to use this xD im very new to it all
<[n0mad]> then you can ufw allow port
<Superola> i did . sudo ufw allow 8125   still closed :S
<[n0mad]> then either something with your app isn't working like you think it is or something outside of the server is blocking the port
<Superola> it works on my server on this windows laptop at home.
<Superola> someone said that this resault is the problem. didnt get it.
<Superola> https://pastebin.com/X5ynP0Vi
<[n0mad]> i'm not really sure what would be a problem there unless it's that it's ipv6 instead of ipv4
<Superola> no clue :S
<[n0mad]> me either. i don't know a lot about networking still
<Superola> =D its hard to help someone who dont understand a thing lol
<Maynard420> Hellooooo.
<Maynard420> Back again
<Maynard420> <<<hangs head in shame
<Maynard420> I got my install finished.  DLing Chrome atm.  I can see sdb and open but I want +go permissions
<Maynard420> ^^^That's me right? go ?
<Maynard420> group owner
<marvin42> I need help with a faulty installation of nvidea drivers. I can't access my instalation
<Maynard420> I got my install finished.  DLing Chrome atm.
<Maynard420> I got my install finished.  DLing Chrome atm.  I can see sdb and open but I want +go permissions
<Maynard420> ^^^That's me right? go ?
<Maynard420> group owner
<Superola> how can i check my private ip ? :S
<EriC^^> Superola: ip a
<Superola> thx
<marvin42> how can I access a faulty installation using the command line? ctrl alt f1 doesn't work
<ioria> recovery
<leftyfb> marvin42: define faulty installation
<marvin42> leftyfb, yesterday I installed the noveau driver and that froze the xserver. I uninstalled it via chroot and tried to install the nvidia-current driver. that driver would show the splash screen but everything was frozen, mouse, keyboard, etc
<marvin42> ioria, I'm unable to reach the network from recovery command line
<ioria> marvin42, you installed nouveau ?
<marvin42> ioria, I've enabled network and echoed the nameserver but no cigara
<marvin42> ioria, yes, that was what caused all this mess
<ioria> marvin42,  btw, using  wifi or cable ?
<ioria> marvin42,  you can also use a livecd ...
<marvin42> ioria, I'm currently on a Live CD in the same computer
<marvin42> ioria, I'm able to access the faulty installation via chroot, with network
<ioria> marvin42,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<marvin42> ioria, I haven't tried using the cable in recovery mode
<marvin42> ioria, https://pastebin.com/ewm6PBEv
<ioria> marvin42,  dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<marvin42> ioria, ii  libdrm-nouveau2:i386                2.4.76-1                                  i386         Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<ioria> marvin42,  that's all ?
<marvin42> ioria, yes
<ioria> marvin42,  so you removed nvidia and removed nouveau ....
<ioria> marvin42,  what version of ubuntu ? xenial ?
<marvin42> ioria, first I removed noveau and installed nvidia-current. that made the logo and afterwards the login window, wallpaper et. al, appear
<ioria> marvin42,  what version of ubuntu ? xenial ?
<marvin42> ioria, but it was all frozen. lubuntu 17.04
<ioria> marvin42,  ok, can you paste   sudo lshw -C video ?
<marvin42> ioria, then I uninstalled nvidea-current and installed nvidea-340 -> that made things worse, just got a blank screen. since then I'm trying to install reinstall different versions of the driver but that-s not working. Apt (inside the recovery command line) is giving the following error : 'apt had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back' and the affected packages
<ioria> marvin42,  ok, can you paste   sudo lshw -C video ?
<marvin42> ioria, it doesn-t produce any output
<marvin42> I did sudo lshw -C video > file.txt and it's empty
<ioria> marvin42,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<marvin42> ioria, bear in mind that these commands are being performed via chroot in a Live 16.40 session : https://pastebin.com/UHRfVxFX
<marvin42> ioria, shall I instead boot in recovery mode and perform these commands?
<ioria> marvin42,  ok, i'd purge nvidia*  and reinstall nouveau (xserver-xorg-video-nouveau)
<ioria> marvin42,  unless it removed  something else ....
<marvin42> ioria, but is it better to perform the purge under the live session or shall I boot in recovery mode and do it there?
<ioria> marvin42,  if you correctly chrooted, you can do it from there
<marvin42> ioria, what nvidia package shall I purge?
<ioria> marvin42,   sudo apt purge nvidia*
<marvin42> ioria, 'Package 'nvidia' is not installed, so not removed'
<marvin42> oh,sorry the wildcard
<ioria> marvin42,   yep
<LostandNoob> Hello.  I am looking for some help making a bootable usb from a mac running 10.12.5.  I maybe am using bad search terms, but I keep finding old, outdated instructions... at this point, I would like to use dd but I am noob as hell and I am not sure it would work.
<LostandNoob> I do have a running Elementary OS system I planned on turning into an Lubuntu laptop (she's old- 2011)
<LostandNoob> I tried unetbootin' but it failed
<LostandNoob> I am at a loss... please help??
<kDycu> Hello! Is there maybe a list of USB soundcards that are known to work well with Ubuntu? I don't have any special requirements other than it works out of the box
<kDycu> (or with minimal assistance ;p)
<marvin42> ioria, I'm able to connect to google.com but unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com
<ioria> marvin42,   i guess  you did not correctly chrooted
<marvin42> I did mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; chroot /mnt /bin/bash ; echo 'nameserver 8.8.4.4' > resolv.conf
<ioria> marvin42,  and you did not mount the critical fs ?
<leftyfb> marvin42: try us.archive.ubuntu.com. Maybe it's an issue with the repo/domain and not your system
<marvin42> ioria, nope. I've learned how to chroot just yesterday
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marvin42> leftyfb, yeah, I can talk to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ioria> marvin42, you need bind mounted  /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run
<leftyfb> marvin42: sounds like it's a problem with the repo and not you
<leftyfb> or maybe your isp
<marvin42> ioria, how can I accomplish that?
<leftyfb> just use us. or some other repo
<marvin42> leftyfb, how can I invoque the us. repos from apt?
<leftyfb> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change it
<leftyfb> then update/upgrade
<ioria> marvin42, you mount sda1 in mnt, for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done, then chroot /mnt
<leftyfb> marvin42: as for a proper chroot, for in sys proc dev dev/pts; do sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i;done
<leftyfb> ioria: you missed a /
<leftyfb> oh, maybe not
<ioria> oh, yess ?
<leftyfb> though pts and run aren't really all that important when chrooting for repair
<marvin42> leftyfb, to chroot after 'sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i'  I just have to do 'chroot /mnt /bin/bash' , right?
<Maynard420> I'm trying to change permissions on my usb. I have tried sudo chown -R user:user /media/Backup.  It said it was busy. un mount....tried again. Acted like worked as in no errors came up just the next line in terminal.  Permissions are still the same and in properties under owner it says 999
<Maynard420> Any suggestions?
<Maynard420> I've already tried tons of forums, hence why I'm here.
<th0r> Maynard420, what format is the usb drive? you can't change permissions on a windows format drive. Also, I don't think you can change permissions on a mount point
<akik> Maynard420: if you umount it, you just chown the mount point
<marvin42> leftyfb, weird, after chrooting like you said to, apt upgrade needs to install 250MB worth of packages
<Maynard420> ext4
<th0r> Maynard420, you want to then mount it with options uid and maybe gid as well
<Maynard420> I thought I had mountpoint right.  How do I see it?  Sorry rpetend I know nothing
<Maynard420> uid and gid .... no clue what that even is.
<th0r> Maynard420, those are options you use with the mount command. If this is a drive you want to mount to the same place, with the same permissions, every time you might want to create an entry in fstab for it
<Maynard420> ermmmmm... how do I see the mount point?
<Maynard420> what's the command
<Maynard420> ?
<th0r> Maynard420, you haven't given us anything to work with. All we know so far is you can't change the permissions on a mounted drive
<cristian_c> Hi
<Maynard420> I'm trying to change permissions on my usb. I have tried sudo chown -R user:user /media/Backup.  It said it was busy. un mount....tried again. Acted like worked as in no errors came up just the next line in terminal.
<Maynard420> I'm trying to change permissions on my usb. I have tried sudo chown -R user:user /media/Backup.  It said it was busy. un mount....tried again. Acted like worked as in no errors came up just the next line in terminal.  Permissions are still the same and in properties under owner it says 999
<dreamcat4> Maynard420: if the partition you are working in is not formatted un a unix filesystem, its not gonna have unix permissions. for example fat32
<dreamcat4> or ntfs
<cristian_c> 17.04, yesterday backlight control worked, I've thought it could be dependent on kernel version change, but today I've loaded the old kernel again and unfortunstely backlight control still doesn0t work
<Maynard420> ext4
<cristian_c> it looks like an issue not dependent on the kernel
<cristian_c> How could I investigate?
<cristian_c> Any ideas
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dreamcat4> Maynard420: is the usb device based on nand flash?
<dreamcat4> then you can try running FakeFlashTest to see if its buggered.
<Maynard420> My flash is fine.  nand?
<dreamcat4> jesus christ man
<dreamcat4> all flash is nand
<dreamcat4> its the same thing you idiot
<pavlos> Maynard420: can you pastebin, ls -l /media/backup
<pavlos> Maynard420: can you pastebin, ls -l /media
<dreamcat4> you can also dmesg -w while trying to change permissions
<dreamcat4> if there are any filesystem errors, they might appear there
<dreamcat4> (dmesg -w in a 2nd terminal window)
<Maynard420> sdrwxr-xr-x  2 james james 4096 Jul 23 09:46 Backup
<Maynard420> drwxr-x---+ 3 root  root  4096 Jul 23 08:23 james
<marvin42> leftyfb: hello again! I'm at the command line in the faulty operation system using irssi to connect
<marvin42> leftyfb: I'm now able to access my home folder (which is encrypted). How can I copy all the files recursively in folder X to a pendrive already up in /mnt?
<Maynard420> dreamcat4: Sooooooo that's the output above
<akik> Maynard420: now that you have mounted it and you're logged in as james, you can't access it?
<akik> Maynard420: you need to have it mounted to use chown
<Maynard420> it's mounted...... no one has told me yet how to get the mount point to be shown on my screen in terminal yet.
<Maynard420> blahblah | grep or somesuch I think it was.
<Maynard420> but I have to KNOW my mount point first off.
<akik> Maynard420: you said it's /media/Backup
<th0r> marvin42, cp -R should do it
<dreamcat4> df -h
<marvin42> th0r: from inside the wanted folder 'cp -R /mnt' ?
<dreamcat4> then mount | grep <mountpoint_from_last_cmd>
<th0r> marvin42, you always need both source and destination with cp. cp -R /source /destination. And having, or not having, a trailing slash can make a difference. Read up on the cp command (man cp)
<Maynard420> there's the MAGIC 5 letters I was missing I do believe.
<Maynard420> mount | grep media/Backup  and nope didn't change anything in permissions.
<marvin42> th0r: how do I remove folders?
<th0r> marvin42, rmdir
<Maynard420> I get this output /media/james/Backup type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<Maynard420> mount | grep media/Backup /media/$USER/Backup
<marvin42> th0r: thanks a lot, I'm new to the command line and am trying to fix a broken xserver, I can only access the command line. How can I perform ls and make it stop page per page (to be able to see contents in folders with a large number of files)?
<pavlos> ls | less
<th0r> marvin42, ls | less
<vimart> Hi
<akik> Maynard420: so did you manage to chown /media/james/Backup ?
<Maynard420> sudo chown -R james:james /media/Backup no errors popped up it went to the next line.... still no permissions change
<Maynard420> under properties > Owner it says 999  It SHOULD say my user name right?
<th0r> Maynard420, what does 'ls -l /media/james' say?
<Maynard420> drwxr-xr-x 13 999 root 4096 Jul 23 04:44 Backup
<skyroveRR> Hey guys, is it typical for sshd within ubuntu server 16.04.2 to be disabled after an upgrade is run using apt-get upgrade? I saw openssh-server being upgraded along with some kernel package, and I was suggested that I should reboot the system. The system is actually a VPS instance, and I no longer can access it over SSH, am getting instant connection refused. :)
<leftyfb> skyroveRR: not likely
<th0r> Maynard420, did you create the folder Backup?
<akik> Maynard420: your mount point is not /media/Backup but /media/james/Backup right?
<Maynard420> Isn't that what the above ouput means?
<akik> Maynard420: so trying to change /media/Backup permissions doesn't make sense
<skyroveRR> leftyfb: well, strange. I can ping the host, the firewall is wide open in that VPS instance, so maybe my guess is I perhaps forgot to set it to "enable" via systemctl :)
<leftyfb> skyroveRR: possibly
<vimart> I'd like to play some good strategy game, RTS for example. Any reccomendations?
<skyroveRR> vimart: Steam.
<skyroveRR> It works on linux. In case you've never heard of it.
<skyroveRR> As for offline games, 0ad and warzone2100 are the good ones, vimart
<Maynard420> chown: cannot access ‘james/media/Backup’: No such file or directory
<Maynard420> chown: changing ownership of ‘/dev/sdb1’: Operation not permitted
<Maynard420> chown: cannot access ‘ugo+rwx’: No such file or directory
<akik> Maynard420: you skipped the / in /media
<akik> Maynard420: it's /media/james/Backup
<dudeji> is there is any GUI to add cyberroam vpn in ubuntu ?
<dudeji> my terminal its dead easy but i am not able to access other url-based-websites other than vpn stuff , while IP based hits work
<vimart> skyroveRR: I've heard about Steam but do not want to go through registrations etc again. I've forgot account and passwd I created long time ago. Anyway most good games is paid
<skyroveRR> vimart: right. Well, you can consider trying out the ones I suggested.. I've played them personally, and have been quite impressed.
<vimart> skyroveRR: warzone2100 I remember, played it years ago. I'll have a look at 0ad, looks good.
<Maynard420> akik huh?
<Maynard420> 0/o
<skyroveRR> vimart: you can also simply install "wine" and get your favourite windows games running on your box.
<vimart> I've to kill depression
<akik> Maynard420: your mount point is /media/james/Backup, not james/media/Backup
<Maynard420> chown /media/james/Backup /dev/sdb1 ugo
<Maynard420> chown: invalid user: ‘/media/james/Backup’
<vimart> skyroveRR: to be honest I don't have any Windows games. I used Windows 20 years ago :-)
<Maynard420> I tried that after I noticed.
<akik> Maynard420: you have the options in wrong order
<vimart> 25 years ago to be specific
<akik> Maynard420: it's "sudo chown -R james /media/james/Backup"
<skyroveRR> Maynard420: "sudo chown -R james:users /media/james/Backup"
<Maynard420> would you type it ous it SHOULD be perhaps?
<Maynard420> That sudo chown -R james:users /media/james/Backup was it. THX
<Maynard420> And FUCK me running that ook forever to get one tiny line lol
<marvin42> leftyfb: I have done as you said. I've purged nvidea* and installed the xserver-xorg-video-noveau. It still gives me a blank screen after boot.
<vimart> skyroveRR: 0ad is good so far. Thanks mate
<marvin42> how can I find which graphical driver is installed?
<amosbird> hi, is there a tool for creating presentation slides using one big image?
<konrados_> test, do you see me?
<lotuspsychje> konrados_: we see you
<konrados_> first time using irc online
<lotuspsychje> konrados_: you have joined the ubuntu support channel
<kk4ewt> no we see what you have typed
<kk4ewt> F25-20170718 updated live isos are available at http://tinyurl.com/Live-respins2  Built by the Fedora Respins Sig For more info #fedora-respins
<lotuspsychje> kk4ewt: not relevant in the ubuntu channel
<kk4ewt> opps sorry i thought i was in another channel
<konrados_> I have a lexmark 3500, it seems the system doesn't see it, I try 'print' in firefox, and it doesn't see it - what should I do now?
<lotuspsychje> konrados_: ubuntu version?
<konrados_> lotuspsychje: sec...
<konrados_> lotuspsychje: - Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<lotuspsychje> konrados_: have you tried to add your printer via the printer wizard?
<konrados_> how, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> konrados_: the printer icon
<konrados_> lotuspsychje: I'm a noob :(
<[n0mad]> settings > printers
<konrados_> sec...
<konrados_> [n0mad]  - no such thing :(
<[n0mad]> sure there is
<[n0mad]> get out of firefox
<[n0mad]> and go to settings > printers
<[n0mad]> if you don't have printers in settings then i don't know how you installed ubuntu
<konrados_> [n0mad]: I'm not THAT stupid, thing is when I enter ubuntu settings there is no printer options
<konrados_> [n0mad] - give me a sec
<[n0mad]> no clue then. i've had it on every ubuntu install i've done
<konrados_> <[n0mad]> no, please help me... or.. anybody...
<konrados_> :(
<konrados_> please
<konrados_> or should I go #linux ?
<tgm4883> [n0mad]: what version of ubuntu?
<[n0mad]> why ya asking me? i'm not the one with the issue.
<c2tarun> Hey all, I recently moved from Mac to ubuntu. So far I like it. However, mouse movement in Ubuntu is not as smooth as in Mac. Is there any way I can make mouse movement as smooth as mac?
<konrados__> Sorry, get disconnected, did someone answer my question?
<[n0mad]> konrados__: you could see if system-config-printer-gnome is installed
<bendestag>  I've got to install Windows 7 on a ubuntu machine, and I don't have a USB stick right now, so I'm using a hard disk partition to boot the extracted contents of the Windows ISO
<bendestag> Under Windows, I managed to get around this by using diskmgr to make the partition primary, and then using bootsect.exe to write the Windows 7 bootsector to disk
<bendestag> I've no idea how wine names my hard disk partitions so I don't think I can use bootsect under Ubuntu, can I?
<bendestag> (this is an external HDD)
<martian67> trying to unlock a session in xubuntu from the commandline
<martian67> 16.04
<martian67> loginctl unlock-sessions dosent work
<martian67> anybody got any ideas?
<martian67> (it stays locked)
<lotuspsychje> martian67: did you add your session ID?
<martian67> that would be unlock-session (no s) and that didnt work either no lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> martian67: like this? loginctl unlock-session [id]
<ioria> martian67, what lotuspsychje suggested should work -- get the ID from loginctl list-sessions
<martian67> it dosent work
<martian67> session remain locks
<martian67> *locked
<ioria> martian67, are you issuing the command from tty ?
<martian67> im issuing it from ssh
<martian67> works from tty
<martian67> interesting
<martian67> any specific recommendations here ioria ?
<martian67> (the ssh session does not give errors)
<martian67> return code is 0
<ioria> martian67, it works here with ssh ... but the ID is different 'c2'
<martian67> it works here on tty session is c1
<martian67> it does not work over ssh
<ioria> martian67, wrong ID ?
<martian67> id is correct
<martian67> i type exactly the same thing in tty
<martian67> wait no hmm
<martian67> dosent seem reliable over tty either... only sometimes
<martian67> WTF
<martian67> i have update pending gonna reboot
<martian67> might be cause of weirdness
<martian67> still dosent work ioria
<ioria> martian67, what ID are you using ?
<martian67> ioria, c1
<ioria> martian67, try c2
<martian67> which is the right id according to list-sessions
<martian67> c2 dosent work either, already tried that
<ioria> martian67,  and no error output ?
<martian67> no error output echo $# is 0 too
<ioria> martian67,  using sudo , right ?
<martian67> just loginctl unlock-session dosent require sudo
<martian67> but it dosent work with sudo either
<martian67> (this works fine in arch btw)
<ioria> martian67,  in unity too
<martian67> just so like we know the command isnt broken somehow
<martian67> yep just does nothing in xubuntu
<martian67> except on tty....
<martian67> where it sometimes works
<transhuman> pacmanfan you around?
<martian67> ioria, interestingly "lock-session" works
<martian67> :)
<martian67> that is, it will lock the screen, but i cannot then run "unlock-session"
<ioria> martian67,  oh good
<ioria> martian67,  wait, what 'locking ' tool are you using ?
<martian67> ioria, locking with the menu
<martian67> but locking with loginctl lock-session or menu
<martian67> same result
<martian67> cant unlock
<ioria> martian67, DISPLAY=:0 gnome-screensaver-command -d
<martian67> ioria, no dice
<martian67> gnome-screensaver isnt even installed
<martian67> (this is xubuntu)
<martian67> (still uses lightdm though)
<ioria> martian67, ha, ok ... looks like you need to unlock in the same (reverse) way you  locked
<martian67> doing it the reverse way dosent help
<martian67> if i lock with loginctl lock-screen
<martian67> err
<martian67> if i lock with loginctl lock-session
<martian67> it does not unlock with loginctl unlock-session
<white_magic> anyone know how i could adjust the mousewheel scroll rate in ubuntu? i have a logitech wireless mouse - m705
<ioria> martian67, ok, try again  sudo loginctl  lock-session c1
<ioria> martian67 and   sudo loginctl  unlock-session c1
<martian67> ah interesting ioria
<martian67> if i unlock before the "This session is locked" screen goes away
<martian67> it will unlock
<ioria> oh
<martian67> but if i wait for lightdm to come back
<martian67> it will not unlock
<martian67> clearly some kind of bug going on
<ioria> yeah
<martian67> I guess ill file a bug report ugh, this is really annoying for my setup
<fuzzyhorns> is there a way to make notify-send notifications box bigger?
<ioria> martian67  another try is to ssh -Y
<tomasm-> hey I'm trying to get php5-intl for ubuntu 14.04 . I have a legacy php app that depends on php 5.6, a lot of the code is obsolete in php 7.x, so I'm stuck with 14.04 . Unfortunately, I can't seem to install php5-intl ,I get this error : E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5-5.6/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-intl_5.6.15+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<martian67> ioria, loginctl shouldnt have anything to do with x11
<ioria> right
<ioria> martian67  it works without issue here... maybe a xubuntu thing
<ghostbroker> ubuntu 17.04, nvidia drivers 375.66. have two monitors connected, one on displayport, one via dvi. ubuntu seems to detect both monitors, but displayport monitor is getting no signal. for some reason ubuntu gave both monitors the same size and model name but they are different.
<Guy1524> hey guys, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 w/ PRIME graphics, and I recently did a software update which upgraded my kernel to 4.10.  4.10 works with NVIDIA graphics, however when I switch to intel, only 4.8 works
<Guy1524> ideas?
<th3r3al> Hi!
<th3r3al> anyone got some experience with vfio / qemu kvm? Got some nasty issues on last updates of qemu-kvm and so on :(. Maybe someone can take a look?
<marahin> Hello! I'm running on Ubuntu 17.04. I installed golang-1.8-go package, but `go` isn't available in my terminal. What am I doing wrong?
<fyber> I'm getting `platform_font_linux.cc(63)] Check failed: typeface. Could not find any font: Ubuntu, sans` when I try to run one of the snaps I'm making. Is there a package I can add as a dependency that has that font?
<Jordan_U> marahin: What is output when you try to run simply "go" from an interactive terminal?
<marahin> Jordan_U, ➜  ~ go
<marahin> zsh: command not found: go
<_BIGSHOT_> i want to make ubuntu as 24/7 media streaming server what type of ubuntu will be best? i want to install "Universal media server" on it... is there any other better option?
<ghostbroker> _BIGSHOT_: you could use plex media server. any flavor of ubuntu should work
<_BIGSHOT_> ghostbroker, why in particular plex and not Universal Media Server?
<_BIGSHOT_> http://www.universalmediaserver.com/comparison/ <-- look at this... now tell me why still plex is what you suggest?
<marahin> Jordan_U, forget my issue; I downloaded the tarball, extracted contents to /opt/go and just linked /opt/go/bin/* to /usr/local/bin. Stuff works now.
<_BIGSHOT_> ghostbroker, which flavor of ubuntu? desktop or server flavor? what will make media streaming "SNAPPY"?
<_BIGSHOT_> ghostbroker, you there dawg
<ghostbroker> _bigshot_, if universal media server does what you want, use that. use the a headless server version if you dont need the desktop environment
<_BIGSHOT_> i want desktop environment
<_BIGSHOT_> ghostbroker, where can i get ubuntu server with desktop environment?
<_BIGSHOT_> yo dawg ghostbroker where to get server with head?
<th0r> go ahead ghostbroker, we are all waiting for this one
<_BIGSHOT_> th0r, i know i can do "apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<_BIGSHOT_> but i want pre installed
<[n0mad]> then you install desktop
<_BIGSHOT_> which desktop do you recommend for servers ?
<_BIGSHOT_> xfce?
<[n0mad]> i just run ubuntu gnome 16.04 on my plex "server"
<_BIGSHOT_> [n0mad], why don't you use "universal media server"?
<[n0mad]> because i use plex and plex serves all my needs?
<_BIGSHOT_> ahha all your pawn needs
<[n0mad]> never even heard of universal media server until you came in here
<_BIGSHOT_> good now you heard remove plex install UMS
<[n0mad]> nah, i'm good
<_BIGSHOT_> good luck & have fun
<thewillo> hi
<thewillo> ubuntu is failing me
<thewillo> I need a way to recompile the whole distro from source like gentoo but ubuntu everything, just compiled all custom
<thewillo> Is there a system for doing that?
<Mathuin> I have an Ubuntu xenial system which had a monitor connected to the video card's mini HDMI port.  I had to move it to another monitor connected via HDMI.  When I power up the system, I can ssh into it but nothing (not even BIOS splash) comes up on the monitor.  How can I fix it?
<Whiskey> a stupid question
<Whiskey> is it possible to take snapshot of your current linux, and make like an installation file of it easy?
<Whiskey> Like when you install ubuntu but the stuff you added are included in the install?
<minimec> Whiskey: I would rather do it the following way... https://askubuntu.com/a/137991
<Loshki> Whiskey: you can make a backup of your system that will you enable to restore it from bare metal to the moment the backup was made. See e.g. clonezilla
<energizer> I just had a power outage, now when I turn on my computer it says "Reboot  and select proper boot device" regardless of which drive I pick in the drive selection menu.
<energizer> What do I do?
<Aginor> energizer: It sounds like you've either got data corruption or a hardware fault
<Aginor> energizer: neither is a very good option
<energizer> Aginor: the boot media's an ssd
<Aginor> energizer: ok
<n0ni> Holy moly guys
<n0ni> i finally made it
<n0ni> Just to be sure. this is the place for ubuntu help right?
<[n0mad]> !ask | n0ni
<ubottu> n0ni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n0ni> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<n0ni> Hello!
<Whiskey> Loshki, i look in to that thanks :)
<BandMan193> How do you do the check sum using MS Windows?
<BandMan193> I am trying to install ubuntu and don't know how to do the check sum using windows
<[n0mad]> i'd guess you'd need an md5sum program installed
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> https://github.com/gurnec/HashCheck/releases should work, too
<GanymedeSummer> I have a conceptual question... has anyone here had success running Microsoft Excel via WINE?
<BandMan193> I followed the instructions to download both "SHA1SUMS.txt" and SHA1SUMS.pgp
<BandMan193> Which do I use for the check sum?
<tomreyn> BandMan193: .txt
#ubuntu 2018-07-16
<petro> the last time I upgraded the ubuntu version, I ran into problems in which I couldn't boot - I had to use an older kernel or other way to boot
<kurt-xubuntu> just got the strangest pm from some guy names nicknet
<eldeivi> O_~
<Guest28537> greatgatsby, is there a way to switch to LightDM I confirmed im running GDM
<Guest28537> and my login time is really slow
<guiverc> Guest28537, if it is already installed; `sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm` (or could be gdm3.. etc) will ask you which of installed you wish to use
<Guest28537> what if I want to use apt?
<guiverc> Guest28537, ps: if it relates to a discussed issue, i'm not privy to that, so i was answering your last question only
<Guest28537> can I just purge it and then reinstall
<Guest28537> ive never learned dpkg
<guiverc> why?  if you use apt; it'll cause the dpkg-reconfigure process to run at the end of install???
<guiverc> apt is a front end of dpkg... it just gets the packages, dpkg does the actual isntall
<Guest28537> hm okay
<guiverc> dpkg == deb package manager; the tool that works with deb's  (already downloaded)
<Guest28537> ill give it a try
<Guest28537> so dpkg came first?
<Guest28537> before apt?
<Guest28537> nice I switched it
<Guest28537> :)
<guiverc> yep Guest28537,  dpkg-reconfigure causes the installation-scripts used when package was first installed to be re-run  (which is what your purge, re-install would have caused to occur, but with a lot less work)
<Guest28537> is lightdm less secure though than the full gdm?
<guiverc> i can't answer that; it contains less functionality I believe (thus saving memory & making it lighter..); no idea about security sorry
<Guest28537> fascinating stuff
<Guest28537> hm i should learn more about anonymity and hardening my system im interested in that. not because im hiding anything but just think its importan to know
<petro> same problem in ubuntu every time....it does not automount hard drives
<petro> so annoying
<petro> Guest28537, just so know, ubuntu sucks
<petro>  so many bugs in it
<petro> that they never fix
<petro> constant freezes - mouse works but can't click anything
<petro> they also refuse to fix bugs in which a hacker can gain access to your system
<petro> and ubuntu tells the forum admins to remove ppl they don't like
<petro> https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3035619/ubuntu-lock-screen-bug
<petro> e.g.
<petro> fortunately, there's some really good people who use it for some reason...who will help but you have to find them or wait for them to show up :)
<petro> I have to reboot my machine because it won't mount my HDD
<petro> unreal
<petro> even in windows, it will detect the hd
<linext> can someone help me get private internet access working on a Ubuntu VM?
<linext> it seems to be installed but i can't see a way in the GUI to edit the settings
<lamerche> petro: win not detect ubuntu system hdd
<lamerche> file system
<petro> linext, I have it installed natively..why do you use it in a VM?
<petro> lamerche, but, windows detects HDs w NTFS
<petro> there's no mounting problem
<linext> petro, to keep only certain traffic on VPN
<petro> I know I can manually mount it but it's a hassle and I forget the commands
<petro> are you using windows?
<petro> what vm is it?
<petro> I probably cannot help but I know I had problems with PIA in the past but not with VM use
<petro> it might have to do with the VM....
<petro> I guess I have to reboot my machine... I want to back up my work to my external HDD...so, I can try to upgrade to 18.04 soon
<linext> i think i got it working
<linext> it required installing a few things first
<Mead> is there a going concensus on what the best IRC client is for ubuntu?
<ducasse> Mead: 'best' is totally subjective
<petro> I use hexchat usually
<Mead> ducasse: what irc client are you using right now?
<ducasse> Mead: weechat, fwiw
<xoxo> what are the rules to selling an Orange Pi Zero with ubuntu installed
<xoxo> does anyone on the ubuntu team care
<xoxo> =)
<sonicwind> I like HexChat
<leftyfb> xoxo: there's nothing wrong with that
<xoxo> woo ok
<xoxo> thank you
<sonicwind> before that I used Konversation
<leftyfb> sonicwind: you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for Ubuntu support
<sonicwind> Mead asked, so I answered... sorry
<TRPrecht> Greetings, I am curious if anyone has encountered an issue after update/reboot where the machine hangs on "Started GNOME Display Manager. Dispatcher Service...tem changes.pp link was shut down...."
<hfp> How do I disable my laptop from suspending when on AC?
<hfp> with the command line
<Guest28537> how come when I run getent services I get a list of about 6000 different services half of which I appear to not even need (netbios? LDAP running on port 123 --- why would I need ldap ? )
<Guest28537> its just a desktop
<Guest28537> Ubuntu 18.04
<Guest28537> should I modify my /etc/rc.local or w/e and remove half of them?
<Guest28537> or am I missing something here
<ScriptThis> :q
<_novgorod> _greetings all
<adel4> hello
<_novgorod> not much happening here from the look of things..
<TRPrecht> presume not. :-)
<Lucas> what irc tool are you using
<Bashing-om> Lucas: You meant the irc client ? .. I use irssi - hexchat and weechat are also quite popular.
<cyba> hexchat
<Lucas> the #ubuntu channel is quiet enough to hear the mosquito singing
<HEX0> do you guys know if nvidia-dkms is hackabe? I always wondered if anyone tried to mess with source tree and building a customized nvida module
<slackjeff> I love mia khalifa, more not love ubuntu, bye!
<xoxo> is a chromebook the cheapest bestest Ubuntu laptop ?
<HEX0> xoxo: I would say a thinkpad t500/w500, t400s x200 etc are the cheapest, decent linux laptops in general
<HEX0> if not running a heavy DE
<guiverc> xoxo, cheapest & bestest I don't think go together; what i value in a machine means I'd prefer a second hand x86 laptop (a shorter battery life won't worry me)
<guiverc> (sorry for last, I didn't realize this was #ubuntu)
<boblamont> I have a question, but it's about an past-its-lifetime version...
<boblamont> is that ok?
<padarc> nobody will slap you for asking, i guess.
<boblamont> I seem to have broken LXDE in Lubuntu 13.04 while trying to install something in wine, though it works ok in the guest account, but the main account just gets the background and a non-functioning openbox menu
<guiverc> boblamont, two options come to mind, `dpkg-reconfigure` for the package involved (assuming its not a config option you've set), or if it is something you've set (config in your home directory), you could copy the working config for the 'guest' over your own config file (in your $HOME); remembring to `chown` etc to make it yours after `cp`
<leftyfb> boblamont: Lubuntu 13.04?
<leftyfb> boblamont: as you mentioned, that is WAY EOL
<leftyfb> as in 5 years
<leftyfb> boblamont: it's going to take you less effort to reinstall a supported version and restore your files from backup
<boblamont> leftyfb: yes, I kind of keep it around because of the wine junk
<leftyfb> boblamont: I think you can just backup and restore ~/.wine and keep all your wine applications
<boblamont> leftyfb: I figured the installed programs would have to be installed fresh with a newer version of wine
<leftyfb> boblamont: shouldn't be too hard to test
<boblamont> leftyfb: but if I wipe the old one to put in the new one, they'll be gone if it doesn't work
<leftyfb> boblamont: try with a live cd or another computer or a VM
<boblamont> is there a live cd with wine?
<leftyfb> boblamont: you can install it
<boblamont> leftyfb: I suppose it's worth a shot
<amazoniantoad> I installed the newest version of Ubuntu but the fan on my laptop is not working
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me get it to turn on when needed?
<boblamont> but I'll try dpkg-reconfigure, too like guiverc sugested, and maybe copy over the config file .. I'm kind of worried I have logins and stuff saved that I don't easily have written down (I know they're somewhere)
<cjoseph> I'm trying to compile the linux-hwe-4.15.0 sources with the ath9k module
<guiverc> boblamont, if you're scared something will be mucked up by a change (copying a config, even a dpkg-rec..) just make a backup copy of what gets affected, and restore it it if doesn't help (I often use this to `diff` & see what differences it makes, so I can better understand what was done, what changes were done etc)... dpkg-recon will require quite a few files to be `cp` (backed up, which varies on package)
<cjoseph> the compilation goes without errors, but no ath9k binary is produced
<cjoseph> if I tee the make output, it just skips the whole net/wireless/ath9k directory
<cjoseph> I've double checked the .config and it definitely does have CONFIG_ATH9K=m
<cjoseph> any idea why on earth the module is not being compiled when it should be? especially since the make output has no errors
<guiverc> cjoseph, note: i'm no expert; but compiling the kernel does not compile the modules; it's a different step (you should have makefile & kbuild [module])  https://linux-kernel-labs.github.io/master/labs/kernel_modules.html
<cjoseph> guiverc: I know, but there should be a CC[M] net/wireless/atheros line
<cjoseph> during the make
<skeh> hello all. will the encrypted partition on same drive be still accesible after reinstalling ubuntu?
<cjoseph> the 'make modules'
<cjoseph> and 'make modules_install' steps both don't produce any ath9k output either
<cjoseph> and of course the binary ath9k.ko is never produced either
<guiverc> cjoseph, as stated; i'm no expert, but I'd check your makefile for the kbuild as per aforementioned link  (I can't offer more than that sorry mate)
<amazoniantoad> skeh: yes
<amazoniantoad> if you have password/key
<guiverc> skeh, i agree with amazoniantoad; I recently upgraded a system (encrypted home folder only) and had issues during install; one package was missed; once that package was installed it was perfect (i'm using it now; folder encrypted) --- but backup your data regardless!
<skeh> amazoniantoad guiverc the drive was encrypted using right click > format > type > encrypted , no pass/key was made
<skeh> ..it should be still existing & accesible after the reinstall right?
<guiverc> skeh, grab it before you upgrade; `ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase`
<skeh> guiverc,otherwise it wont be accesible or present?
<guiverc> primarily just to be safe; not I'm no expert with encryption.  my comment was that I'd installed with an encrypted folder; once the upgrade was complete (and I fixed a missing package) it just worked. I didn't need the key, but if you didn't record the password/key as previously stated; I'd record it (elsewhere) before you attempt..
<skeh> ok.tnx for the tip
<poprocks> Is anyone aware of a "freetype-freeworld" package (ala Fedora) that enables the patented subpixel rendering mode? (Not to be confused the with new subpixel hinting mode which has been enabled by default in freetype since 2.7)
<young> halou
<young> dfsdfs
<skeh> is it possible to merge partitions - sda4 & sda5 http://img298.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=97061_partit_122_509lo.jpg
<young> wqeqw
<Flannel> skeh: not directly.  You'll need to backup the data on sda4, delete sda4, then extend sda3/sda5 forward.
<guiverc> skeh, i don't know any way except by being destructive;  lvm allows more, not ext
<guiverc> sorry Flannel
<Flannel> skeh: expanding sda3/sda5 forward is doable "in one step" with modern tools (because they hide the actual mechanisms, its techncially not possible to move the start directly, but it can be emulated as long as the partition has enough free space)
<Flannel> guiverc: No worries
<Flannel> skeh: Actually, you have enough room to just move sda5's contents onto sda4, then delete sda5 and expand sda4 backward.
<Flannel> So, that'd be fewer steps.
 * skeh analyzing
<skeh> flannel ,  delete sda5 and expand sda4 backward. --> last option
<skeh> Flannel, what modern tools are you referring?
<skeh>  delete sda4, then extend sda3/sda5 forward --> acceptable
<skeh> what partitioning style is convenient if i plan to add another distro or resize a partition in the future ?
<skeh> Flannel, just move sda5's contents onto sda4 --> ubuntu was installed @ sda5,is it possible to relocate it?
<pantato> i have a serious problem with ubuntu 18. Every time I put a usb drive in and i dont explicitly eject it between boots, it gets stuck trying to mount it. Usually it wouldnt be a huge deal but this time i actually corrupted said usb drive and now I cant boot in at all. I'm just sitting here in maintenance mode. How do I fix this nonsense?
<pantato> anyone?
<guiverc> pantato, that sounds like (booting usb) a bios or eufi config issue; where it's told to boot usb; ubuntu could only be an issue if ubuntu was on usb i'd suspect
<pantato> guiverc: i ended up resolving the issue. Thanks
<guiverc> if you're stuck in recovery mode; I'd suspect a fs couldn't mount; hence if were my system I'd boot a 'live' system & fsck your partitions etc...  :)
<Tegu> I wouldn't mind hearing what was the solution
<sjvxid67> HY
<sjvxid67> HY RED QUEEN
<Abhijit> Hi.
<Abhijit> how to make ubuntu take back control from external monitor and treat laptop monitor as the only monitor, when suddenly electricity is off and external monitor not working.
<guiverc> Abhijit, on at least one thinkpad; I can fn + (blue screen button on key) to switch between 2/mirror/disable but I know it doesn't work on all environments..  i'd probably then switch to term & run xrandr/arandr script (I have scripts that enable/disable external to save me remembering the real commands)
<acoustyk> Anyone know how to change the master password for the alpine mail password file?
<Abhijit> guiverc, ok. let me check.
<bag> hi, how should I scan my signature. It is for an online application. Is there a specific program to so that?
<bag> would scanning it from a white piece of paper and crop it with gimp work?
<boblamont> bag: scanning it would probably work, take a picture of it might work depending on how decent a picture you can get (both still would need cropping)
<bag> boblamont, what other optines there are?
<bag> options
<boblamont> do you have a graphics tablet? you could sign on that
<bag> nope
<boblamont> I think most people probably scan just because it's (a) easy and (b) most people's printer has a scanner they never use
<bag> good, im scanning
<bag> boblamont, are you good with gimp?
<boblamont> bag: depends on what needs to be done with it
<bag> ah, please join #gimp
<lol-md5> iwconfig returns that my wifi card is named wlp2s0. but /dev/wlp2s0 doesn't exist. where is it?
<ducasse> lol-md5: there are no /dev entries for network interfaces
<lol-md5> whaaa
<lol-md5> how am i supposed to use macchanger or ifconfig down?
<ducasse> never has been
<lol-md5> oh wait
<lol-md5> i'm dumb
<ducasse> just use the interface name
<lol-md5> thanks
<lol-md5> yea
<guy> Hi everyone
<boblamont> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<eraserpencil> could I ask about snapcraft related questions about the kernel here? the guys at #snappy seems asleep
<ducasse> you can try, but you might be better off waiting for them
<Edisto> how do you restrict the workspace switcher from showing windows in other workspaces?
<Edisto> nevermind had to install multi-monitor addon
<asdfgh> hello
<tomreyn> hi asdfgh
<asdfgh> I am using win 10 pro, but i would like to give ubuntu 18.04 a try. is it stable now? i know that when a new OS exit is far from stable...
<asdfgh> hi tomreyn
<ppf> "stable"? "new"?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: there are still some bugs in it, but 18.04.1 will release in a couple days, on July 26th.
<qwebirc23566> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu from an USB Stick on Harddrive, but deleted that Partition and runs Command to fix bootmanager, as it is written on Internet to remove it.
<qwebirc23566> But now i see two Lines of Ubuntu on Boot installed on Harddrive.
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> thanks tomreyn
<qwebirc23566> Starting in safe mode a window appears with "Stack overflow,... or smthng lika ths.
<qwebirc36548> hello
<qwebirc36548> anyone is here?
<qwebirc23566> Hi
<qwebirc36548> need fast ubuntu help :/
<qwebirc23566> I started Text yet.
<guiverc> ask your question qwebirc36548, if someone knows the answer they'll answer (try & keep to a single line, and please be patient)
<qwebirc36548> First i get Failes to connect to lvmetad
<tomreyn> that's a warning only, you can usually ignore it.
<qwebirc23566> Especially i like Design of it, but don't know issue running Windows twice.
<tomreyn> qwebirc23566: if you're still loking for support, you'll need to provide more details. also post the tuorial / guide you are following.
<qwebirc23566> Ok, i don't have any Links to it. I just wan't to tell why I have done it so.
<qwebirc23566> Because...
<qwebirc23566> There wasn't any Files on Partition!
<tomreyn> qwebirc23566: the way i read "Hello, I just installed Ubuntu from an USB Stick on Harddrive, but deleted that Partition and runs Command to fix bootmanager, as it is written on Internet to remove it." is: I installed some version of ubuntu to one of my HDDs, then deleted the partition i installed it to, and ran some command which i was hoping would somehow fix somethign with booting. i used some howto somewhere on the internet.
<tomreyn> "two Lines of Ubuntu on Boot installed on Harddrive" is pretty ambiguous, too, and ubuntu does not provide "safe mode", maybe you mean "recovery"?
<qwebirc23566> h..
<tomreyn> or maybe you still have some windows version installed somewhere and started that in safe mode.
<qwebirc23566> yes
<qwebirc23566> I started it with UEFI.
<tomreyn> try providing outut, screenshots, text. we only support ubuntu, not windows.
<qwebirc23566> OK.
<tomreyn> !paste | qwebirc23566
<ubottu> qwebirc23566: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<tomreyn> but text is preferred, where possible
<tomreyn> qwebirc36548: and second?
<qwebirc23566> So i thank you within that and hope find a way to Fix it,..
<qwebirc23566> Good bye!
<payam_> iiiiiii
<phocean> hi
<phocean> I have a strange alert from apparmor on man
<phocean> it detects a ptrace call
<phocean> apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" profile="/usr/bin/man" pid=4981 comm="ps" requested_mask="trace" denied_mask="trace" peer="/usr/bin/man"
<phocean> how is it possible?
<blackflow> phocean: how is what possible? the profile for usr.bin.man apparently does not allow ptrace on self
<blackflow> and indeed, the profile coming with Bionic does not
<phocean> blackflow, I understand, but how a basic program like man is doing a ptrace?
<blackflow> phocean: on itself. it's not uncommon.
<phocean> blackflow, really, I did not know
<phocean> blackflow, then this might worth a bug issue for this profile
<blackflow> firefox does it for example.    anyway, just add    ptrace trace peer=/usr/bin/man,    to local/usr.bin.man  and file a bug report.    Of cours, assuming that ptrace is legitimate, I don't know if it is.
<phocean> blackflow, I am going to install a VM to check how it is on a fresh install
<phocean> blackflow, just to make sure that my binary was not backdoored
<phocean> blackflow, strace man ls 2>&1 | grep ptrace does not show the ptrace call, but I assume it's because strace is using ptrace itself, am I correct?
<blackflow> I'm not sure exactly which syscalls are covered by AA's "ptrace" rule
<blackflow> phocean: btw, that trace is coming from `ps` invoked in the context of that profile
<blackflow> man, that man profile is ugly...... /** mrixwlk,   !!
<phocean> blackflow, yeah, indeed
<duncan213> guys anyone of you by any chance know a good irc channel for learning languages (human) especially russian ?
<tomreyn> !ot | duncan213
<ubottu> duncan213: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> !alis | duncan213
<ubottu> duncan213: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<fSharp> hello, I am not familiar with permission commands..how can I assign read and write permissions to myself, and no permissions to groups and others?
<fSharp> for a folder
<TimeDoctor> from the desktop or command-line?
<EriC^^> fSharp: chmod 700 /file
<fSharp> from command line
<EriC^^> wait you said read write, you dont want execute?
<TimeDoctor> yeah chmod is what you need for that
<duncan213> chmod then 0 for nothing 1 for execute 2 for read 4 for write
<fSharp> EriC^^, without execute for this folder, yes
<EriC^^> fSharp: ok, chmod 600
<duncan213> you can combine them for read and write it's 6
<EriC^^> (fwiw you wont be able to cd into it without execute)
<fSharp> ah
<fSharp> but isn't "cd" about reading?
<EriC^^> actually you won't be able to do anything i think
<duncan213> nope
<fSharp> ah
<fSharp> ok
<duncan213> cd = change directory
<fSharp> then with execute :)
<EriC^^> fSharp: chmod 700 with execute
<fSharp> thank you, EriC^^!
<EriC^^> fSharp: no problem
<fSharp> duncan213, yes, I will keep them in mind one day :)
<duncan213> :)
<fSharp> that day may be now, though. it seems to be about 4 numbers and adding them
<fSharp> for ex. if I wanted to give read-only to others, I'd assign 722, right?
<ppf> fSharp: use the alpha permissions instead
<fSharp> meaning others and groups
<fSharp> ppf, I know what it is maybe I can :)
<fSharp> if I know
<ppf> chmod u=rwx
<ppf> chmod u=rwx,go= to make it rwx only for u
<fSharp> ah, that's what appears in terminal at the beginning of files, right?
<ppf> yes, and it's identical to the above, just without having to mess with the dumb permission bits
<ppf> and there's + and - instead of = to add/remove permissions
<fSharp> at first glance the former way seems easier :)
<fSharp> but at first glance, as I said
<ppf> lol how
<fSharp> you just add the permissions you want the particular user to have
<fSharp> in the first method
<ppf> chmod 700 is absolutely identical to chmod u=rwx,go=
<fSharp> the second is not yet clear to me, probably that's why
<ppf> except the letter is readable
<fSharp> yes, identical to you :)
<fSharp> but I see it for the first time
<ppf> that's why i'm telling you you can use the characters instead of octal bits ;)
<ppf> because it's absolutely clear what they do
<fSharp> anyway, no worries. I trust it should be easier the way you say it..just I need to make a little search and go about it
<ppf> isn't it self-explanatory?
<fSharp> not to me :)
<fSharp> u=rwx,go= is all I see
<fSharp> and dont know what to make of it
<ppf> u means user, g is group, o is other
<ppf> the flags are Read, Write, eXecute
<fSharp> ah, "go"
<fSharp> ok
<d3bug> Windows time screwed up after booting into Linux.  I suspect one OS uses UTC and one uses Localtime.  Which does Ubuntu use?
<fSharp> so it is just about writing them like that, i.e. u=rw,g=x,o=wx
<ppf> yes
<fSharp> ok, you've been right
<ppf> thx ;)
<fSharp> :)
<fSharp> thank you
<blackflow> fSharp: the chmod manpage explains it all nicely. manpages are your friends, use them. :)   `man chmod` for more info.
<ppf> there's also sTicky, Setuid, and capital X for sane udpates to the executable bit :)
<d3bug> ppf:  what fun is sanity?  :P
<fSharp> but what I said about being shown at the beginning of files was a bit different. it was with dashes..like rw--rwx--x etc..what are those dashes?
<ppf> fSharp: the bit is not set
<aways> Hi all; Question about ubuntu:latest on docker hub.
<ppf> plus you got an extra bit in there ;)
<aways> The kernel on this install from docker has kernel 4.13
<ppf> drwxrwxrwx is the full sequence; missing bits are replaced by a dash (in ls)
<fSharp> blackflow, yeah, maybe the kind of friendship that takes a bit of while to build :)
<aways> ubuntu 18.04 by default come with 4.15
<aways> why it's wrong on docker hub ?
<fSharp> blackflow, joke aside, sure I'd take a look. I mean generally man pages seem sort of complex in their narrative style
<fSharp> as if assuming the reader to be above a certain knowledge level of the topic
<blackflow> fSharp: some are, most aren't. the chmod one isn't :)   ideally, you should try to use and understand the manpages first, and if something needs clarification we're here to help.
<blackflow> fSharp: yes. using computers is not a trivial task, requires education and understanding. :)
<fSharp> ok
<fSharp> I agree, yes
<qwebirc15431> Hello everyone, i'm not sure i'm in the right place, but i wanted to report that i downloaded the ubuntu 18.04 desktop iso from the ubuntu.com site(official), and halfway through the installation the antivirus(avast) found a trojan virus so it stopped the installation.
<ppf> qwebirc15431: what antivirus
<ppf> as in: how are you installing this that you have an AV running
<blackflow> avast :)     but I think the question is what VIRUS?
<ppf> blackflow: not really ;)
<blackflow> ppf: read the original post again? :)
<blackflow> the user is DOWNLOADINg, not installing. and using Avast for AV, that allegedly saw a trojan.
<ppf> he said halfway through the installation
<blackflow> I'm erring on the most likely side of it, being a typo ;)
<qwebirc15431> i think the installer might have been downloading stuff for free codecs etc
<ppf> qwebirc15431: what installer
<qwebirc15431> ubuntu installer?
<ppf> how are you running the ubuntu installer and avast at the same time
<qwebirc15431> as i said i was installing it in a virtualbox
<ppf> you didn't
<blackflow> qwebirc15431: you most certainly did not say that.
<qwebirc15431> and the avast from the windows host give me an error
<qwebirc15431> oh
<qwebirc15431> my bad
<qwebirc15431> sry
<ppf> why do people still use AV anyways ...
<oerheks> qwebirc15431, " and halfway through the installation the antivirus(avast) found a trojan virus so it stopped the installation." ... are you trying to install within windows???
<oerheks> oh virtualbox, i missed that
<blackflow> we all did :)
<oerheks> bad antivirus, false positive
<ppf> aren't they all bad
<blackflow> the REAL question here is WHAT virus. where, what path, how.
<qwebirc15431> give me a second
<ppf> as if avast could detect a virus if you hit it in the face with one
<blackflow> avast is one of those bad boys that MITM your encrypted mail connection so it could scan your mail.
<ppf> yes :)
<ppf> but AVs are bad across the board. there should be a law against them
<ppf> but since we're not #windows, i shall stop ranting now :)
<qwebirc15431> i restarted the installation to see what file is in the error
<ppf> so, how is avast able to stop something _in_ virtualbox?
<oerheks> avast monitors download in the host, i guess
<ppf> and kills the download, that makes sense
<ppf> probably after uploading what you download into the cloud, for good measure ...
<oerheks> long time no hear about antivirus issues
<ppf> that's true
<qwebirc15431> it is ELF:Agent-RA [Trj].      hhtp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl1.1_1.1Og-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.debidata.tar.xzl|data.tar|. \usr\lub\x86_64-linux-gnu\libcrypto.so.1.1
<ppf> hahahaha
 * blackflow facepalms
<ppf> my default stance is that people with AV problems deserve them, but this is just brilliant :D
<qwebirc15431> I was suprised it even scanned the runing virtualmachine
<blackflow> well, regular users don't know better and think AVs are protective.
<blackflow> qwebirc15431: it didn't, it's scanning the host's network traffic
<ppf> i know. we could blame the schools for not teaching security basics or something
<duncan213> blackflow: why wuldn't they be protective ?
<qwebirc15431> so you guys saying it is a false error then
<ppf> duncan213: they fundamentally can't be
<qwebirc15431> I'm not using an Av at home and have used linux for like 6-7 years, so i don't trust them either
<duncan213> ppf, how is that ?
<qwebirc15431> just wanted to make sure
<ppf> duncan213: they detect only _known_ viruses. which can't infect you because you've kept your software up to date and closed any security holes
<oerheks> qwebirc15431, yes, the odd thing is: you are the first one, o the other hand, we should take this serious, but it is unlikely
<ppf> and if it 's one of those that you actively have to click on, well that's on you
<duncan213> ppf, true but this is the purpose of viru writers they write up to date versions of viruses
<ppf> duncan213: as a tradeof, they increase the attack surface of the system by factor a million. the AV is a priviledged process that _opens every file_
<blackflow> duncan213: they somewhat are, in theory, but in practice they cause more trouble, especially when they MITM encrypted connections.
<ppf> duncan213: if they update the virus than the AV can't detect it again
<duncan213> ppf: yes
<duncan213> what i wanted to say was that
<blackflow> ppf: and in fact, wasn't it Avast that not long ago had a few CVEs itself?
<ppf> the one reasonable scenario where it might help is where a trusted source get's infected. such has the windows update store or something. but i'd consider that so unlikely that it doesn't outweigh the insane security compromise you have to accept
<ppf> blackflow: yes. all of them had
<tomreyn> https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/3ee2903ce5258430f1e91202cf2a5e14e62d78ed30204dd64f1c203e44464b7b/detection
<qwebirc15431> Thanks for ansvering my q, maybe it is something new in avast, i've instaleld 18.04 on this PC couple of times before
<ppf> the one that so far has come out winning is actually windows defender
<blackflow> qwebirc15431: Avast is the worst of the lot
<ppf> because it doesn't try to parse a lot of files
<blackflow> windows defender got a lot beter, and in Win10 is the recommended protection actually.   and..... Holy offtopic Batman!  ;)
<ppf> they had a CVE in a scripting engine couple months ago, but that was the first and only one in some time :)
<ppf> yeah, my bad
<qwebirc15431> have a nice day guys, hope my problem don't affect anyone, bye
<REQUIEM8> Hi
<Xsisec> Hello guys I am dualboting with windows 10 and debian, suddendly after I have opened the ext4 file system from windows with a shitty tool, suddenly then when I start my ubuntu it get into emergency mode. It feels like its about the mount/unmount thing_ now I am here from a debian live with usb. could someone please help me out?
<Xsisec> this is how my disks looks like inside qparted --> http://i.imgur.com/Npp3VgT.png
<ppf> Xsisec: #debian likely can
<ppf> Xsisec: we don't know anything about debian though :)
<oerheks> ext4 driver in windows.. the horror
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blackflow> o/
<fSharp> thank you for your help, bye!
<duncan213> !find one piece 1080
<ubottu> piece is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-pr
<tomreyn> !warez | duncan213
<ubottu> duncan213: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<duncan213> tomreyn: sorry i just typed the wrong command on the wrong chat
<unique_id> LOL
<duncan213> it was ment for another channel
<ppf> !o4
<ppf> what's o4o
<tomreyn> duncan213: alright. i don't think there are / should be any such channels on freenode, but maybe you just mixed up networks
<duncan213> no it was on rizon and it's xdcc
<tomreyn> ppf: what makes you inquire about it?
<ppf> the warez factoid
<duncan213> i was searching for an anime "one piece"
<tomreyn> well, it's OT here anyways
<dellTabletUser> Hello. First time here, I hope I understood the rules. I tried Ubuntu 18.04 (and Fedora) on my Dell Venue 11 Pro 7139 tablet and the touchscreen sadly does not work (from the live USB. Full install untested, but I did try a full install of Fedora 28 which also has the same problem). Where can I go with this issue? Can I edit some files to get it functioning, or does it likely require kernel patching? Thank you
<oerheks> this is a general idea from linlap http://www.linlap.com/dell_venue_11_pro , where the wifi will not work,  Intel Dual Band Wireless-N 7260
<dellTabletUser> I had a look at that linlap site before. The wifi works on my model. 7139 i5 vpro. The touchscreen however is not working unlike other places on the internet saying the contrary.
<oerheks> yes, i am reading that too now, this one is fixed.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1354598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354598 in linux (Ubuntu) "No video on touchscreen -- Dell Venue 11 Pro 7130" [High,Fix released]
<oerheks> some say from kernel 4.4 and up
<oerheks> but 18.04 comes with 4.15, so that should be good
<dellTabletUser> I thought >4.4 should be good unless a change that fixed it was reverted for some reason.
<dellTabletUser> I should be clearer. Only touch input from the touchscreen is not occuring.
<partofthelegion> hello there, I have a lenovo legion Y520 laptop and I am having troubles with dual boot, after a couple of times I managed to install it finally but it just hangs after 2 minutes in average
<partofthelegion> I tried to install 18.04
<partofthelegion> did anyone experience this problem? I tried googling, changed RSI to AHCI and it didn't help, disabled secured boot it didn't help, nothing really seems to help
<kurt-xubuntu> only one thing to do rent a circus cannon
<dellTabletUser> I have found the bug report related to my 7139 problem. I'll leave now. Thank you.
<kurt-xubuntu> i was just kidding
<kurt-xubuntu> partofthelegion sometimes when you run into install issues like that its just simpler to try a diferent distro see if the computer likes it better
<kurt-xubuntu> and try running from a live dvd or thumbdrive before installing
<partofthelegion> okay thanks
<kurt-xubuntu> if its not stable running off the live disk its going to give you issues when you install it
<kurt-xubuntu> try one of the flavors of mint there are three to choose from
<kurt-xubuntu> try all three
<kurt-xubuntu> try xubuntu
<oerheks> kurt-xubuntu, please do not suggest mint, thanks
<kurt-xubuntu> costs you nothing but a bit of download time
<kurt-xubuntu> sorry
<oerheks> it is called trolling, as mint is not supported here
<kurt-xubuntu> sorry
<oerheks> partofthelegion, tons of howto's about installing on that yoga, but make sure you have an updated uefi bios
<syntaxx> I am trying to install lvm via preseed. however, whenever I come to partition disk it says unable to install on the logical volume because it is also consist of physical volume on other device. how can I fix it?
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> how can i solve this ?
<tekisui> Failed to find module 'vhba'
<noni> i have issue with nvidia GeForce 9600 GT and ubuntu-mate [16, 18.04] i have tried a lot of drivers but non of those works [304, 340..etc]
<tekisui> perhaps 16.04 version works
<tekisui> lts
<tekisui> well more tinkering :D
<tekisui> keeps a man away from the streets
<jk^> Do it exist a graphical software for ghostscript?
<jk^> *does...
<sipior> jk^: yes, try "gs".
<jk^> how?
<jk^> !gs
<jk^> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gs
<ubottu> jk^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> jk^: in your terminal: "sudo apt install ghostscript-x". and then "gs".
<jk^> what does -x mean?
<jk^> sipior ?
<jk^> sipior ghostscript is already istalled
<sipior> jk^: i just checked, and only the plain ghostscript package should be necessary. /usr/bin/gs should be available to you.
<jk^> ok
<jk^> sipior, but how to use it?
<jk^> i need graphic softwar
<jk^> i did many trouble by terminal commands, i'm not very well to use terminale
<elfranne> I am having some issues with screen flickering sometimes... any idea where to start ?
<sipior> jk^: it has a very nice man page. try "man gs".
<jk^> man gs?
<jk^> terminal?
<jk^> i don't understand :(
<oerheks> jk ghostscript does not need a gui, that ghostscript-x is a plugin for pdf support
<jk^> it doesn't need a gui, i need it
<jk^> i'm not good to use terminal commands
<jk^> ok, in repository i can't find "ghostscript-x"
<chris___> Hello , I'm moving a file with greek letters inside to an ubuntu server with FTP and but when I'm trying to read it , shows bad chars. Why can I do ?
<jk^> sipior did u mean https://linux.die.net/man/1/gs ?
<oerheks> install synaptic, a more detailed softwarecenter, softwarecenter only shows metapackages
<jk^> i already have synaptic
<jk^> i can't find ghostscript-x in synaptic
<oerheks> !info ghostscript-x
<ubottu> ghostscript-x (source: ghostscript): interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF - X11 support. In component main, is optional. Version 9.22~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1.1 (bionic), package size 43 kB, installed size 205 kB
<chriiis> How can I read greek characters in ubuntu ?
<ppf> take a greek class?
<ppf> what do you mean by read
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-gr
<chriiis> ppf: haha  I'm writing greek chars to a file with notepad++ from windows and when I'm moving it to an ubuntu server through FTP , chars are unreadable..
<oerheks> oh, not an ubuntu issue, wrong charset
<oerheks> utf8
<chriiis> what do I need to do ? I made a change to the locale  el_GR.UTF-8 but still the same
<oerheks> this seems a usable manual: notepad__ .. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/132318/how-do-i-correct-the-character-encoding-of-a-file
<oerheks> its menu has convert
<oerheks> Encoding -> "Encode in UTF-8"
<chriiis> oerheks: when I do 'file' it says that encoding is already utf8
<Drego_UP> Hi guys ;)
<jk^> excuse me
<jk^> <jk^> oerheks ghostcript-x is already installed
<jk^> <jk^> but how can i open it?
<jk^> i need a grahic solution
<jk^> <jk^> "ghostscript is command line only program""
<blackflow> jk^: I don't think one exists, at least I've never heard of a gs GUI
<SeTunTun> hello. I use ubuntu 14.04. I noticed that I have no sound in my heraphones.
<tarzeau> alsamixer says what on the output?
<tarzeau> i'd strongly recommend to upgrade to 16.04 or 18.04
<SeTunTun> I have another ubuntu machine and the headphones work great. Is there any solution?
<tarzeau> the other ubuntu is also 14.04 ?
<SeTunTun> also 14.04.
<SeTunTun> I don't know about alsamixer
<easyOnMe> what is the terminal command to enable the changes you make in sites-available to be implemented in sites-enabled
<jk^> ok blackflow do u know software to do what i need? I need to reduce pdf's dimension...
<defa0lt> quick python question, in sorting a list, how do these two keys differ: key=lambda x: (x[0], x[1], x[2]) key=itemgetter(0,1,2)
<oerheks> defa0lt, run quick to #python
<defa0lt> oerheks, re-registering my nick now
<aniket> where is the store
<oerheks> aniket, can you be more clear? what store?
<toaderas> What's up with Chromium and widevine (DRM) in 18.04 ? That is no longer there if you install Chrome on the side
<aniket> the ubuntu store on the desktop
<padarc> easyOnMe, a2ensite <yoursite>
<easyOnMe> padarc: but I only have one file that contains several subdomains together with its main domain
<easyOnMe> using ssl cert
<oerheks> aniket, type store in search, or scroll through all programms
<muflihin> hi?
<aniket> Thanks Andy
<SeTunTun> any idea?
<aniket> guys i am on ubuntu mate
<aniket> sorry for not saying
<oerheks> aniket, oh that explains; it is called boutique, software boutique
<oerheks> mate has its own name
<oerheks> i would still install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter
<aniket> where dose it get put in the menu
<oerheks> it seems to have a coat hanger https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/ubuntu-mate-17-04-lands-with-mate-1-18-desktop-brisk-menu-updated-components-514870-8.jpg
<blackflow> jk^: you can edit -- more like import and re-export -- single page PDF in Inkscape, but I don't know of a gui tool dedicated for (multi page) PDF editing.
<Exterminador> hello guys. is there any web management system for Ubuntu, other than webmin? I've been searching around but seems there's none official
<leftyfb> Exterminador: why do you need it?
<blackflow> well there's Landscape, but that's general system/service/container management, not specifically shared-host oriented like webmin
<Exterminador> well, I found easier to manage databases via web interface than command line, especially PostgreSQL
<leftyfb> Exterminador: do you want an interface for PostgreSQL, not necessarily all services
<blackflow> Exterminador: for that you can install only phpPgAdmin (but don't put it on a public URL)
<leftyfb> do/so*
<leftyfb> Exterminador: though I would highly encourage getting better at managing your DB's without a web interface
<amirite> Hi all. I just got a new laptop and put linux on it. Suspend and hibernate were working out of the box, but would cause a suspend loop (i.e. suspend again after 30 seconds into the session after resuming a session). I eventually fixed that, but now my power management is messed up in that I can't get linux to acknowledge a laptop lid close event
<Exterminador> yeah, I should. but the syntaxes aren't exactly noob friendly
<amirite> thus I dont suspend automatically. evtest tells me that "Lid Switch" is /dev/input/event0. I can watch that event through evtest or by catting it and I do not get any event by closing the lid
<amirite> does anyone have any suggestions?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: running and managing production PostgreSQL databases shouldn't be done by "noobs"
<Spork_Laptop> hello all.
<Spork_Laptop> has anyone else noticed that ubuntu-software no longer shows categories?
<Spork_Laptop> i noticed that this may affect only some people and dates back to 2016?
<oerheks> sure it does
<Spork_Laptop> not for me :(
<Spork_Laptop> i wished there was a way i could fix it
<easyOnMe> sorry folks
<easyOnMe> is this the channel of ubuntu apache
<oerheks> Spork_Laptop, there seems to be no option to hide those, remove .local/share.gnome-software and .cache/gnome-software  and restart softwarecenter
<oerheks> easyOnMe,  for apache there is #ubuntu-server too
<Spork_Laptop> ok gimme a second ty
<Spork_Laptop> no dice :(
<Spork_Laptop> brb gonna restart
<oerheks> with dconf /org/gnome/desktop/notifications/application/org-gnome-software/ there is no setting, also
<oerheks> reinstall gnome-softwarecenter perhaps?
<dptc> Hi there, I uninstalled Wine but the icons for a wine-install program remain. Is there a way of removing them (and the icons within the application menu)?
<blackflow> dptc: OTOH, perhaps remove ~/.local/share/applications/wine* .desktop files?
<easyOnMe> oerheks: ok thanks
<easyOnMe> I think that is what I am looking for
<dptc> blackflow: that was my thought too but there are now wine .desktop files in that directory, which is puzzling...
<blackflow> dptc: look into /usr/share/applications/  for any lingering ones, but those should be removed with the package
<blackflow> dptc: or maybe you just need to restart/recache the desktop
<dptc> blackflow: do you know how to restart/recache desktop off the top of your head? I did restart but to no avail.
<blackflow> dptc: alt-f2 and r,  for gnome shell. but if you restarted the whole computer, it should've removed it too.    does this return anything?   find ~/ -type f -name '*wine*'  ?
<Spork_Laptop> ok im back
<Spork_Laptop> oerheks what did hyou say about dconf?
<oerheks> with dconf /org/gnome/desktop/notifications/application/org-gnome-software/ there is no setting, also
<oerheks> reinstall gnome-softwarecenter perhaps?
<dptc> blackflow: yes! it does. is it same to do a sweeping rm on these files?
<Spork_Laptop> i did that too
<blackflow> dptc: not sure what you're asking
<Spork_Laptop> this is super frustrating
<dptc> blackflow: despite wine being uninstall, the command you've given me has unearthed a number of files associated with wine. would it be okay to delete all of these?
<Drego_UP> Guys, when it is released on 18.04.01? Has the date already been defined?
<oerheks> dptc, uninstalling wine does not remove the ~/.wine folder, hidden
<blackflow> dptc: I don't know. it's for you to decide whether these files belong to wine or not. afaik, installing stuff in wine would result with a .desktop file created under ~/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/,   so those should be safe to remove. I don't know what else you've got. perhaps pastebin?
<blackflow> dptc: and what oerheks just said too, about ~/.wine/
<dptc> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/9PvQb55z
<Spork_Laptop> btw oerheks when i tried running dconf  /org/gnome/desktop/notifications/application/org-gnome-software/ it says unknown command  /org/gnome/desktop/notifications/application/org-gnome-software/
<ash_worksi> keeping with FHS, what directory would you compile programs to?
<blackflow> dptc: I'd guess those are safe to remove. I'd personally remove them if I were you and I just uninstalled WINE.
<ash_worksi> I guess /usr/local/bin ?
<dptc> blackflow: is there a way to adapt the line of code you wrote to delete those instances of wine that it found?
<oerheks> Spork_Laptop,  install dconf-editor first?
<oerheks> and it is a gui
<Spork_Laptop> oh sorry, thansk :)
<Spork_Laptop> it also doesnt show all the installed software i have, and i've only seen like a handfull of other people with this problem, but the answer is always something like "its a bug" but no solution
<blackflow> dptc: find has  -delete option  so just append that.... MAKING SURE that's really what you wanna delete.
<blackflow> dptc: I have to warn, NO SUDO!
<dptc> blackflow: thanks for the heads up on sudo
<ioria> locate wine
<oerheks> blackflow, maybe he needs just sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoremove
<blackflow> oerheks: I don't know
<slowing> guys, i was wondering if i could boot into ubuntu automatically (dual boot with windows 10) depending on the condition that some usb is plugged into a port. I imagine that the solution involves some kind of grub coding (maybe?)...
<slowing> just confirmed whether there was someone named "guys" :)
<dptc> blackflow: got there in the end! thank you for all your help with this, really appriciate it!
<blackflow> dptc: yw
<dptc> blackflow: it's amazing how much more of a userbase ubuntu has and even still, large corporations cannot be bothered to develop a linux-compatible application
<Raybih> Interpretatio Christiana
<dptc> suppose it isn't in there interest given the majority of the market is Windows or OS X
<kaushal> Hi
<slowing> kaushal, hi
<kaushal> Are there any AMI instances to spawn Ubuntu desktop in AWS?
<kaushal> slowing: Hi
<kaushal> I mean community AMI's
<slowing> hmm... after posting a question in this channel, after how long can i repost it so that i can gather more attention to it?
<blackflow> dptc: depends on the applications in question and what their userbase usually is.
<Rumen> Hello
<Rumen> someone familiar with Nvidia?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask Rumen
<dptc> blackflow: true
<pragmaticenigma> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SystemParadox> Can anyone help explain to me how the 'asm' directory works when compiling kernel modules? I have a 3rd party module here which builds fine on Ubuntu 16.04, gcc 5.4.0, but with Ubuntu 18.04, gcc 7.3.0 it is unable to include <asm/linkage.h>
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: Please keep all discussion in the main channel. It allows everyone to see the solution and allows other people to assist and verify advice provided is accurate. I also do not accept Private/Direct messages.
<blackflow> SystemParadox: the third party module should be compatible with the kernel version you're building against. I'm guessing files changed with newer kernels and that file is no longer there. what is it, btw?
<oerheks> he is answered in ##linux
<oerheks> crossposters, bleeh
<blackflow> ah.
<Rumen> I wanted to change the card NVS300 with GT730 - but NVS300 uses driver Nvidia-340, when I changed the cards with GT730 the driver changed to Nvidia-390 and some applications freeze the whole computer like Google maps ... strage, but - YES I retuned the NVS 300 but again I have a problem - I can install and use only Xorg driver and I can't change the driver to Nvidia 340 - return automaticaly to Xorg.
<Rumen> I got error's like "Error parsing lines in Nvidia-settings" and some Kernel modules.
<Rumen> I tried to uninstall - purge the whole Nvidia - nothing happens
<Rumen> same result.
<blackflow> Rumen: if I were you, I'd purge all nvidia packages, reboot so in-kernel's nouveau takes over (making sure there's nothing nvidia proprietary involved), then install nvidia-driver-390, reboot.
<petro> can't upgrade as usual....ubuntu versions get worse every change
<blackflow> assuming of course, nouveau is insufficient for you.
<petro> even the writeups on it suck....i.e. are useless
<Rumen> I did it - same result. Couple of times
<petro> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030953/upgrade-to-18-04-from-17-10
<petro> Rumen, that's because, ubuntu sucks now
<oerheks> helpfull, petro
<pragmaticenigma> petro: That is not appropriate for this channel. Do not discourage others from receiving help
<Rumen> I used "sudo apt purge nvidia-*" than sudo apt clear, then sudo update, the reboot the insstall 390  .... and nothing
<kaushal> Hi
<petro> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028949/why-am-i-not-getting-the-ubuntu-18-04-upgrade
<petro> really buggy pos
<oerheks> 18.04 will be available when 18.04.1 comes out, end of this month
<pragmaticenigma> petro: This is a family friendly channel, please clean up the language
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | petro
<ubottu> petro: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> this is normal, for *any* LTS release
<kaushal> I have setup ubuntu remote desktop and installed vncserver but the screen is black when using vnc viewer
<kaushal> Any clue?
<Rumen> Basicaly I want to change the card with the GT730 - but how to install the driver properly so applications like Google maps will not freeze the whole computer?
<petro> not being able to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 is normal?  really?
<blackflow> petro: are you even sure you're upgrading to 18.04. it's not possible at the moment, it'll toss you over to 18.10 which is ALPHA grade
<oerheks> 17.10 users all have the update notification in updates
<blackflow> oerheks: for 18.04?
<oerheks> to 18.04, yes
<ducasse> petro: what does the 'Prompt' line say in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?
<pragmaticenigma> petro: without know everything taht you have done to your machine, it's impossible to know what is causing an issue. If you have 3rd party PPAs enabled, installed software from outside the Ubuntu package managers, or compiled something directly on your machine can all impact the ability to use the automated upgrade scripts to move from one version to the next
<blackflow> are you sure? iirc, it stopped being the case when 18.10 became available as alpha/beta
<petro> this was released in APRIL
<leftyfb> petro: it was not released as an upgrade as of yet
<dptc> I've only recently moved to 18.04, installed on an xps 13 but some of the application scaling for the 4k screen is a bit iffy
<oerheks> time to run apt full-upgrade
<petro> I didn't do anything to the machine... I know the updates for 17.10 are done this thurs so I thought I'd upgrade now
<oerheks> leftyfb, i have it in my update screen
<easyOnMe> oerheks: how do I clear the nautilus of my password for ssh connection to a live server
<petro> I have a nvidia card so I am worried about what that means
<leftyfb> oerheks: that's new ... thought it wasn't for another week
<Rumen> is it true that nvidia-396 is better than nvidia-390? I saw in one site that nvidia-390 have some bug?
<petro> it seems every upgrade, run into issues due to the 3rd party apps (ppa) but I am not even at that stage yet
<blackflow> Rumen: well, in my case (GTX960) yes. Gnome was very crashy with 390 until I installed 396 from the graphics PPA.
<oerheks> oh, i see it for weeks now.. https://imgur.com/a/QylrYRd
<ducasse> petro: please answer my question above
<blackflow> oerheks: petro: then I stand corrected, my apologies for misinfo.
<oerheks> updates "for any new version'
<ducasse> oerheks: yes, i'm thinking he has it set to lts
<petro> ducasse, prompt=normal
<ducasse> petro: ok, are you sure you are fully up to date?
<petro> oerheks, checked that... it's already set for "for any new version'
<petro> I receive the msg, no new updates
<petro> but, the upgrade is supposed to be about 30 min to an hr at least
<oerheks> again, time to run apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> and ppas will be disabled, so that could not been an issue before
<SystemParadox> Are there any known issues with building kernel modules on 18.04? I'm trying to build a 3rd party module which uses the /lib/modules/[version]/build/Makefile, but I'm getting an error in "include/linux/linkage.h" trying to include <asm/linkage.h>. Either I'm missing a symlink or something isn't adding the asm directory to the include path.
<blackflow> SystemParadox: you were answered. and if you're asking the same question in multiple channels, please don't.
<pragmaticenigma> SystemParadox: This isn't the right channel for those questions. This is for support of ready to install packages from the Ubuntu package channels... You need to find the Ubuntu developement channel
<SystemParadox> ok sorry
<oerheks> indeed, if you are the writer of that module
<SystemParadox> I'm not
<SystemParadox> hmm. perhaps I have not made myself clear. I believe there is an issue with 18.04. I do not believe the issue is within the module I am trying to build. There's something wrong with either the linux-kernel-headers include tree or the kernel build files
<pragmaticenigma> SystemParadox: This is still not the right channel ... You need to go to the development channels for ubuntu
<leftyfb> SystemParadox: try #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-devel
<SystemParadox> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks leftyfb
<oerheks>  gcc 5.4.0 to gcc 7.3.0 issue.. or contact the writer of the module
<easyOnMe> anyone here knows how to clear the nautilus of the password used to connect to a live server
<pragmaticenigma> easyOnMe: The password is stored in the Gnome Keyring, you will have to open the keyring and fing the entry to remove it
<oerheks> easyOnMe, that would be stored in keys&passwords ( seahorse)
<easyOnMe> oerheks: no I already checked using seahorse found nothing
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: "live server"?
<easyOnMe> leftyfb: to an online server
<easyOnMe> like a droplet
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: what type of server? ssh?
<easyOnMe> ssh
<easyOnMe> yes
<easyOnMe> I used nautilus it worked fine until I accidentally save password forever
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: I am not aware of seahorse caching passwords for ssh accounts. Passphrases for ssh keys maybe.
<easyOnMe> now I cannot key in a new password for a different user
<easyOnMe> no I do not need that
<easyOnMe> those are for terminals
<easyOnMe> I want to use the nautilus to log in to a new user account with higher privileges problem is nautilus keeps on using the old user's password so new user cannot log in
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: How are you trying to connect exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> easyOnMe: Try using sftp://new_username@sftp.server.example.com format
<easyOnMe> using the connect to server feature
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: ok, so you're mounting a directory via sshfs
<pragmaticenigma> easyOnMe: Press Ctrl + L on the folder window and try that address format
<easyOnMe> leftyfb: yes
<phinxy> Is the minimal Ubuntu a new thing?
<leftyfb> phinxy: yes
<phinxy> The "minimal ubuntu" for my singleboard computer isnt the official then?
<oerheks> minimal option in the regular installer, is new yes
<leftyfb> phinxy: huh?
<FurretUber1> When I hibernate my notebook, GRUB2 acts as if the shutdown was unsuccessful, taking 30 seconds to choose an option, even while it restores the system correctly after hibernation
<oerheks> the mini iso is older https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pragmaticenigma> phinxy: If you are installing to a personal computer (laptop/desktop) the minimal Ubuntu install is not the right version.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that might not always be an accurate assumption
<oerheks> minimal iso / minimal option
<phinxy> pragmaticenigma• You can't stop me
<pragmaticenigma> mini iso is not the same is the Minimal Ubuntu. Mini ISO is primaryily for network installations
<leftyfb> phinxy: What exactly can we help you with?
<pragmaticenigma> phinxy: I can't, but the way you are phrasing, gave me the impression you might be new to Ubuntu and are possibly looking at the wrong edition.
<phinxy> Has someone compiled the differences between minimal, mini iso and standard Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> phinxy: they are completely different ways to install ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> There is no reason to compile a difference list, Ubuntu documentation already explains the differences and purpose for each one
<leftyfb> phinxy: they are not comparable
<leftyfb> phinxy: what exactly do you need help with?
<oerheks> polling for homework :-D
<phinxy> leftyfb• I wanted to know if the Ubuntu I'm running is official or what else could it be?
<leftyfb> phinxy: did you download the installer from ubuntu.com?
<oerheks> singleboad computer, is that arm ..
<phinxy> leftyfb• No.
<leftyfb> phinxy: where did you get it?
<phinxy> From a repository created by a person which is supported by the vendor of the arm64 board
<leftyfb> phinxy: then no, it's more than likely not official. Not sure why you would think otherwise
<pragmaticenigma> phinxy: The only official releases of ubuntu are found at http://releases.ubuntu.com/ ... if it doesn't come from an Ubuntu.com domain, it is not official. It also is not supported on this channel.
<Rumen> blackflow:   In this case do you see the driver as "manualy installed" and the program Nvidia from the menu doesn't appear?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: There are official mirrors
<blackflow> Rumen: what menu?
<pragmaticenigma> releases.ubuntu.com leftyfb handles that automatically.
<Rumen> Another question - can I install some older driver, which is known as stable? And how to find which is?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-cdimage/   <~~~ official mirror
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: Run the following command and paste the results to paste.ubuntu.com: lshw -c video
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: This isn't the right place for this discussion
<Rumen> This one https://ibb.co/jPnDWy
<ppf> pragmaticenigma: sure it is
<ppf> you're overdoing it with the gatekeeping :)
<Rumen> Here you are
<Rumen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sfb2m52JWr/
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: You are currently running on the nouveau (open source) nvidia driver.
<blackflow> Rumen: sorry, I'm not sure I understand what you're asking.
<Rumen> I can't run the Nvidia driver only nouveau
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: which means you have successfully remove the nvidia drivers or configured the system to use the OpenSource driver. So I think the next step would be shut down the machine, remove the older card and install the newer card and see if you are still experiencing issues. Right?
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: The nvidiia driver will only run if it is installed.
<Rumen> This is the problem it can't be installed
<Rumen> give errors
<blackflow> Rumen: what are the errors?
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: was the screengrab earlier from when it was installed??? or is that under the currently running system
<blackflow> btw, that lshw is different from the nvidia-settings screenshot, that's not the same card
<Rumen> This one
<Rumen> https://ibb.co/mE22PJ
<Rumen> And couple of Kernel module errors
<blackflow> Rumen: can you run nvidia-settings from the command line?
<Rumen> No - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DTNwMXR8tk/
<blackflow> Rumen: and what happens when you install the nvidia-driver-390 package (Assuming Ubuntu 18.04)?
<p1l0t> My /boot is full. I'm on the 4.13 kernel but I can't remove 4.4 because it says 4.128 has unmet depencies or something...
<Rumen> Yes ubuntu 18.04 - give errors and when run only the xorg driver
<Rumen> if by any chanse I succeed to run it - it freeze the computer when I start some applications
<blackflow> Rumen: what errors would those be? can you reboot with the proprietary driver installed, and save /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere, if xorg doesn't start, then pastebin it
<blackflow> Rumen: also, did you try the v396 from the graphics PPA?
<Rumen> When the nvidia run the procesors goes to 90% ... and I have 8 - not normal
<Rumen> yes I try also PPA
<Rumen> same result
<Rumen> I think I have some problem in the Kernel module at the moment I have to fix it first before I make fresh instalation - but how to check and how to fix?
<seizo> im trying to install ubuntu 18.04 server on an apu2c4 board, how would i go about this over a serial connection? gfx fails to load
<blackflow> Rumen: well you'd have to check dmesg and Xorg.0.log for any hints on what's going on with the nvidia module
<topdownjimmy> I did a dist-upgrade recently and may have rushed through the prompts asking me about modifying config files a little too quickly. Is there a way to see which config files were changed during upgrade?
<blackflow> topdownjimmy: find /etc/ -type f -mtime -X     where X is the number of hours, or less, of the file modification timestamp. so if you upgraded in the past hour or so, use   -mtime -1
<blackflow> topdownjimmy: that finds files modified in that time frame, not directly answer to your question, though.
<topdownjimmy> blackflow: Thanks
<topdownjimmy> Yeah like I wish there were a way to show the 3-way diff of all the config files I was offered an option on
<Anticom> Hey. I'm desperatly trying to create a bootable thumb drive. (I'm on Xenial) I first tried usb-creator-gtk which didn't work and left my thumb drive mangled. After some fiddling i got it fixed and tried unetbootin but it failed as well
<boernd> \join #froscon-orga clubmate23
<Anticom> Oh and i tried two different thumb drives to make sure it's not the drive's fault
<Anticom> Any ideas what steps to take next?
<compdoc> Anticom, finding the right program to write to a usb stick can be difficult
<p1l0t> exit
<Anticom> compdoc: i just don't get why cannonical won't fix their tool of choice...
<oerheks> rufus/etcher for windows, dd for mac and linux
<Anticom> oerheks: can i simply dd an ISO?
<compdoc> it must work with some things. I just now tried to write an OS iso file to usb, and it wont boot
<Anticom> well i want to get bionic beaver on the damn drive :D
<Anticom> and i would expect it to work there
<pragmaticenigma> Anticom: It's necassarily the tool. Lots of people use that tool and have not had any issues. It could also be the USB at fault, so much as they're not able to be boot from. Cheap/free thumb drives often do not work for me to boot from
<Anticom> pragmaticenigma: well i tried two different drives by two different manufacturers
<compdoc> have you tried Startup Disk Creator?
<oerheks> sure, the iso is redy for usb, sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sd? bs=4M status=progress
<Anticom> oerheks: +1
<pragmaticenigma> Anticom: and it's entirely possible both have the same internals. Lots of companies sell each other's chipsets and chips
<Anticom> oerheks: what about sync etc. once it's finnished?
<Anticom> pragmaticenigma: wouldn't say that san disk is one of the cheap ones
<oerheks> sync is a good idea, it does nothing more actually than normal waiting until the prompt appears
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: i never had a faulty usb yet with ubuntu's disk creator
<oerheks> and progress should say enough
<Anticom> oerheks: terminal ftw :)
<oerheks> all problems i see, are unpatient users, installing nvidia, that could take some time, too
<texla> How to blank dvd-rw
<Rumen> This is the result from the  journalctl   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cxShM3yG7v/
<oerheks> texla, sure that option is to find in the dvd writing tool
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: do you have a nvidia-340xx driver in your ubuntu-drivers list ?
<xet7> texla: install brasero or k3b , and use menu option
<lotuspsychje> !burn | texla
<ubottu> texla: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<texla> oerheks, tried brasero and only wiped 1500 mb off the disc
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: seems like 390 is ignoring your card
<oerheks> oh, so you know the answer. i am off
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Rumen> yes NVS 300 should run 340
<Rumen> but 340 give error during instalation and crash
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: have you tried switch from GUI additional drivers section?
<Rumen> Yes - automatically returns to Xorg
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: could you hastebin: ubuntu-drivers list please?
<Rumen> I click on 340  .... it asks password and after minute return to Xorg
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: wich ubuntu version is that again?
<Rumen> Here you are https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wFwXnNjn4C/
<Rumen> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: pastebin us what happens when: sudo apt install nvidia-340 please
<Rumen> Error code 1   at the end  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QbbRYkRhWm/
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: oh..my russian is not so good, but did you add external ppa's?
<Rumen> I don't remember to add such
<Rumen> I think no
<hfp> How do I troubleshoot a cron not running? `sudo crontab -l` lists the cron, `sudo crontab -e` saves the file just fine, and yet the cron is never run.
<lambdoid> should I install ubuntu on my macbook pro?
<lambdoid> or is that a bad idea?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | lambdoid
<ubottu> lambdoid: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pragmaticenigma> lambdoid: Is this your first time working with Linux or Ubuntu?
<lambdoid> I know Ubuntu in and out
<lambdoid> but never used it much on mac
<lotuspsychje> !cron | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<callMe_Dude> has anyone tried HEADEST music streaming app on Ubuntu????
<pragmaticenigma> lambdoid: I'd say go for it, take a look at the link ubottu posted.
<seizo> how can i edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file of an ubuntu 18.04 server iso? trying to boot with a serial interface instead of anything with gfx
<lambdoid> my mac is very recent and undocumented
<lambdoid> it's risky
<pragmaticenigma> callMe_Dude: This channel is best for requesting support for Ubuntu. For other topics and discussion, please join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: try this with your lib.so file: https://askubuntu.com/questions/419304/dpkg-divert-error-rename-involves-overwriting-usr-lib-xorg-protocol-txt-wit
<oerheks> callMe_Dude, if that app is not in the repos, we don't support it, and polling is useless here
<lotuspsychje> seizo: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know a trick for that
<lotuspsychje> lambdoid: try a liveusb?
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: check also your sources.list please to doublecheck ppa's adding
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Rumen
<ubottu> Rumen: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<pavlos> seizo: this may help ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/924913/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time-using-serial-console
<Rumen> many errors this is the end https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D8MNG54ch3/
<pragmaticenigma> lambdoid: I guess I'd recommend going with your gut feeling. If you're not comfortable with it, I wouldn't risk it. Though I would only thing you risk to lose is MacOS, which you can install again if you had to. Your data is backed up... right?
<fwef> Hi, I recently bought a monitor HP Z Display z27n. When I connect it to my laptop via HDMI and USB-C to USB-A cable the display works and keyboard+mouse that are connected to the monitor work too. However, when I connect to the laptop using single USB-C to USB-C, the display works but keyboard+mouse don't. After I reboot the laptop it works until it's disconnected again. Any ideas how to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: what was your command?
<Rumen> sudo mv /usr/lib/xorg/protocol-precise.txt /usr/lib/xorg/protocol-precise.txt.bak
<Rumen> sudo apt-get -f install
<pragmaticenigma> seizo: I have no way to verify this information, but this github page appears to have instructions to do what you are looking for. https://github.com/ynkjm/ubuntu-serial-install
<itstravis019> Am running 16.04 LTS The Life Time Support is 2021 and I was wondering Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will it work on my computer because everytime when I try to install a newer verison of Ubuntu after it tryes to reboot after the installation it seems like it dies likes goes into a sleep mode and the power lite turns orenge like its sleeping and it wont boot up right... I been having some troubles with it but I was researshing about it and 
<itstravis019> with the kernel I was wondering if I can install a kernel LTS Verison that is more stable
<oerheks> itstravis019, you can add HWE
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: no...tou need to replace dir to your lib.so file
<itstravis019> oerheks could you link me a video because am very sorry a newbie and cant read that will
<pragmaticenigma> fwef: That is a hardware issue, and isn't something that you'll be able to fix in a config file. Depending on how the monitor and the laptop do their power negotiations, it typically drops the peripherals until the monitor receives power.
<oerheks> I have no knowledge if there is a video, itstravis019 and the few commands are pretty straight forward
<pragmaticenigma> itstravis019: There are no videos on how to install HWE support. You need to go that website for proper instructions.
<oerheks> in one line, and reboot
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: paste us your sources.list plz?
<fwef> pragmaticenigma, so what are my options?
<lambdoid> I tried booting ubuntu live usb on my macbook pro
<lambdoid> the keyboard and touchpad didn't work
<lotuspsychje> lambdoid: and? did it work?
<oerheks> fwef, sounds like you have to boot with usb-c connected, and be happy with that
<lambdoid> I have a very recent macbook pro
<lotuspsychje> lambdoid: did you read the !mac url? some tweaks might be needed
<lambdoid> 2017 model
<lambdoid> my mac wasn't documented
<lambdoid> MacBookPro14,1
<lambdoid> that's my max
<lambdoid> max
<lambdoid> mac
<lotuspsychje> lambdoid: you might need this github: https://github.com/Dunedan/mbp-2016-linux#keyboard--touchpad
<pragmaticenigma> fwef: I just told you, there is nothing you can do. You found a way that works reliably the way you want. That's all you can do.
<lambdoid> apparently there is no way to get audio working on ubuntu on the new macs
<lambdoid> I can't live without music
<lambdoid> until that is fixed I won't switch to ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> sounds like a good plan lambdoid
<lambdoid> I love youtube marathons
<lambdoid> need to hear it
<blackflow> or get decent hardware, not that faux crapple stuff that's basically wintel hardware with shiny logo.
<lambdoid> I'm back
<lambdoid> faux crapple?
<blackflow> yah. they sell you regular intel hardware but the price is hiked up due to the logo.
<lambdoid> also I can't suspend or hibernate with ubuntu
<lambdoid> on the latest macs
<lambdoid> waste of power
<oerheks> wait until 20.04 for proper support, too new hardware ..
<blackflow> offtopic here tho', I was just wondering why would anyone buy that overpriced mess where keyboard stops working after some short time. and can't replace it.
<lambdoid> you can repair it
<ash_worksi> whats the shortest way to print just filename:number from grep output?
<ash_worksi> oops
<TuxBlackEdo> Hello, I am on a clean install of ubuntu 18.04, i have edited my /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml and did a "netplan apply" however netplan doesnt apply the configuration file on startup, is there something I need to be doing to make this happen?
<nacc> TuxBlackEdo: does it apply any config?
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,     sudo netplan --debug generate
<TuxBlackEdo> @nacc yes
<TuxBlackEdo> ioria: https://pastebin.com/sUmUJEtM
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,   does  'ip a'  report correctly ethx nic names ?
<TuxBlackEdo> ioria: yes
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,  can you paste /etc/netplan/*.yaml ?
<Anticom> Hi. Quick question: Is Ubuntu's first user always GID&UID 1000 ?
<ioria> usually
<TuxBlackEdo> ioria: https://pastebin.com/aJQsV2sD
<Anticom> ioria: also true for bionic beaver?
<ioria> i guess so
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,  are you using NM or networkd ?
<blackflow> Anticom: yes on both.
<Anticom> great, cheers o/
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,  i think about a conflict
<TuxBlackEdo> ioria: network-manager is what started... i stopped it manually to get rid of dhcp
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,  mmm, try to backup /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,  sudo systemctl stop network-manager && sudo systemctl disable network-manager
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo,  i mean sudo mv  /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml  /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml.back
<TuxBlackEdo> ioria: done
<ioria> TuxBlackEdo, reboot
<Mystic_Reverie> Does anyone know if I can play text adventures or point and click adventures on Ubuntu ?
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: inform is in the repo, so I'd say yes
<blackflow> TADS too.
<Mystic_Reverie> Thanks, thats nice. I will install
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: I'm assuming you know what those are
<Mystic_Reverie> I've hear d of them. I think they are text adventure creators, but you can also download other peoples creations and play them
<petro> ubuntu and 18.04 is such garbage
<Mystic_Reverie> Really??  I like it and im not very experienced with Ubuntu
<petro> after upgrade, it deleted some program files and messed up my keyboard settings....what a pos
<Mystic_Reverie> Arent you supposed to back stuff up before upgrade?  I dunno
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: they're IF specific languages and interpreters. And there's the anual IF competition so there should be A LOT of games to play.
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: don't listen to trolls ;)
<petro> Mystic_Reverie, that would explain it then
<petro> I'm not a troll, just honest
<Mystic_Reverie> Yes, I like the IF website, some imaginative people !
<petro> it should be easy to find keyboard settings.  nope
<petro> i can't use the shift key...ubuntu is such crap
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: there's also SCUMM I think that's the name, for oldschool point'n'click
<petro> i have to google search something that should be straight forward but ubuntu makes it difficult...since it's a garbage os
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: yeah, scummvm package
<petro> i will probably switch to debian when i build my new computer
<blackflow> !info scummvm
<ubottu> scummvm (source: scummvm): engine for several graphical adventure games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0+dfsg-1 (bionic), package size 10794 kB, installed size 38521 kB
<royal_screwup21> I'm in deep trouble. I'm on ubuntu 16.04  and I accidentally clicked on a link sent by one my friends on fb. It took to me another fb page, no login or anything. However, apparently this link is a virus and my friend clicked on it and now it's being sent out of his account to his friends, without him knowing. Is there anything I can do to stop this
<royal_screwup21>  virus from infecting me, if it hasn't already?
<Mystic_Reverie> Yes I used that before. Great for the oldies. I see on stea mmany games are for linux now, but I dont think they are really for linux, but can be played via weblink or something.  Actuall linux games, i'm not sure there are so many.
<petro> what is it deleting programs during the upgrade
<petro> what a pos
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: online worms cant be stopped by the operating system
<blackflow> royal_screwup21: report it to facebook. not an ubuntu issue.
<Mystic_Reverie> Thimbleweed park is a new but retro style point and click, but not sure it can be run right from linux
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: GoG has more btw.
<Mystic_Reverie> Do they run straight out of linux though?  I get confused about that
<royal_screwup21> lotuspsychje: yup, sorry, this was a little off topic. I was wondering if there's a trusted anti-virus package or something for ubuntu?
<ducasse> Mystic_Reverie: there are several point and click adventures that are native to linux
<pragmaticenigma> petro: Again, please mind your language here. This is a family friendly channel and cursing is not appropriate
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: they do support Ubuntu, I just don't know if all or some games, probably just some
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: yes, clamav but as i said it will not find an online worm on some webpage..
<Mystic_Reverie> I'd be interested to know them.  As I said, I getr confused looking through steam, so many games say linux supported, but I dont know what they mean when they say that, as they are not native games
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: if there's the steamos support icon, then it means linux.
<petro> this garbage os added a keyboard shortcut i don't want....
<lotuspsychje> petro: language please!
<jpablo> Hi there, How can change between screen like "ctrl + alt + f1" in ubuntu?
<petro> pragmaticenigma, calling the os garbage is not bad language....
<ducasse> petro: please stop the complaining if you want help
<petro> jpablo, answer is dont' use ubuntu
<Mystic_Reverie> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> petro: your abbreviation is not appropriate
<blackflow> !ops | petro wants out
<ubottu> petro wants out: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lotuspsychje> Mystic_Reverie: you should know better, only ubuntu support questions here
<petro> sure, help me?  there's nothing in keyboard shortcuts why this is happening
<Mystic_Reverie> Well, i was asking for hints regarding my linux, which is ubuntu - the only linux I use
<petro> please explain why the ubuntu process is designed to delete programs
<JimBuntu> jpablo - If you are using 18.04, try CTRL+ALT+F7
<petro> people should know this
<pragmaticenigma> royal_screwup21: What you clicked on is called a click-jacking attack. Nothing is downloaded or affected on your computer. What has happened is somewhere along the path of that link, a redirect intercepted a cookie for your facebook account. What you need to do is change your facebook password, make sure you go into the account and log out any sessions you do not recognize and then send a message to your friends to
<pragmaticenigma> let them know that you were affected.
<lotuspsychje> Mystic_Reverie: focus on the actual support, less on the whole storytelling
<petro> someone here should tell them
<Mystic_Reverie> k
<pragmaticenigma> For further support royal_screwup21, please contact facebook
<petro> since you are such fans... you would think you would tel them
<lotuspsychje> Mystic_Reverie: you already know you can use #ubuntu-discuss to talk more right
<ducasse> petro: which programs were removed?
<petro> well, a bin file
<petro> i don't know, others were deleted ...it didn't display... i used the gui method to upgrade
<Mystic_Reverie> Sorry, I think I sont understand when I'm being whispered too.  Like are you whispering me now ?  I reply without whispering and I suppose that can look messy
<petro> i did notice a .bin file was removed
<ducasse> petro: from where - your homedir?
<petro> I reinstalled it....
<royal_screwup21> pragmaticenigma: thanks! I've  changed my password and let them know
<petro> but, the short cut change is worse... i can only use one shift key
<petro> ducasse, i think so
<pragmaticenigma> royal_screwup21: Also make sure to check the login history, and log out any sessions that aren't the current one
<royal_screwup21> pragmaticenigma: not that it matters now, but I clicked on the link about 6 hours back? Is it too late?
<ioria> petro, a .bin ? in your homedir ?
<pragmaticenigma> it's never too late royal_screwup21
<ducasse> petro: that doesn't sound right to me - under no circumstances should the upgrader remove files from your homedir
<jpablo> JimBuntu, what should happen?
<jpablo> Appear a black screen
<petro> how do you access keyboard shortcuts in gnome.
<jpablo> In Debian I can use ctr alt f* for change
<Mystic_Reverie> Can anyone help me installing Inform and TADS?  I dont understand how to install tar files
<petro> i meant a question mark but it outputs a .
<Mystic_Reverie> perto, sems you need to chang you keyboard region ?
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: ? there are ubuntu packages for those. you install like any other ubuntu package. do you know how to do that?
<royal_screwup21> pragmaticenigma: thanks again. I've logged out of all sessions and changed my password. Hopefully nothing happens, but that's doubtful :/
<Mystic_Reverie> blackflow, not much, i cant find them in software center. So I' dont know how really
<petro> nope...itäs correct
<dserodio> My Ubuntu 18.04 has shut down crashed for the second time this week, how can I troubleshoot this? I think this started happening after I enabled Automatic Suspend while plugged in
<royal_screwup21> pragmaticenigma:   (all of my sessions were known to me, so they weren't suspicious, but nevertheless I thought it'd be best it logout)
<pragmaticenigma> royal_screwup21: that's great. we need to bring the conversation back to ubuntu support though. thank you for the updates, I wish you the best of luck
<petro> another user has crashes
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: well, I don't know about the software center, but you can install them from command line with apt install <package name>. The packages are 'inform' and 'qtads' I think.
<petro> I am correct, ubuntu 18.04 is garbage
<hggdh> petro: please be clear on your issues. So far you have given us generalities
<Mystic_Reverie> Thanks, will try
<blackflow> petro: then you'll have no problem to stop using that garbage, right?
<petro> dserodio, no one will help you here...they either don't know how or they refuse
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: apt search --names-only tads   shows qtads (the QT variant), I guess that's it. inform is inform.
<hggdh> petro: and, one last time: keep your opinions to yourself. This is a support channel. Go elsewhere for anything that is not support
<petro> hggdh, my right shift key changes the input source... i want it to operate as a normal shift key
<Mystic_Reverie> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lotuspsychje> Mystic_Reverie: reboot and try again
<Mystic_Reverie> i have found qtads in synaptic package manager, but a search for inform gives hundreds of results, i dont knpw what to choose
<hggdh> petro: Settings/Devices/Keyboard
<jpablo> Someone know a lan network for play in ubuntu? I want play another game in my office
<blackflow> !sudo | Mystic_Reverie
<ubottu> Mystic_Reverie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lotuspsychje> jpablo: a nice resource for linux gaming: #gamingonlinux
<Mystic_Reverie> also, i installed qtad sfrom synaptic packag emaanger, but it doesnt appear in my software search
<Mystic_Reverie> very confusing system this sometimes
<petro> hggdh, and.
<petro> mods on the forums have a solution to re-install the entire os and not upgrade
<petro> this is how pathetic this OS is!
<hggdh> petro: and change your input source key sequence to whatever you want
<hggdh> petro: last time. Stop wwhining
<petro> Mystic_Reverie, that's because this OS is extremely buggy...it sucks
<Mystic_Reverie> How to find a software that has installed, but wont show in softwar search
<CarlFK> petro: "... continued misbehaving after you have been asked to stop is disruptive  and obnoxious. Such behaviour may result in a removal from the channel. "  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ioria> horrah
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: what do you mean by "software search"?
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: why not just do `sudo apt-get install qtads` from the command line, e.g.
<Mystic_Reverie> becasue i cant usualyl remember how to do it that way
<Mystic_Reverie> but synaptic installed it anyway, but i can find the software on my computer.  how to run it ?
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: look in the 'games' menu, or try running 'qtads' from the comamnd line?
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: and if that's gnome, hit the meta key and start typing qtads
<Mystic_Reverie> how to run ?
<nacc> blackflow: good point
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: you were just told
<blackflow> if there's no icon, then possibly it's only a command line tool, which wouldn't surprise me, being an IF interpreter
<Mystic_Reverie> i wasnt
<Mystic_Reverie> whats a metsa key?
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: the "windows" ke
<Mystic_Reverie> it ran, the nsaid a new version is available and do i want to visit download page.  but i cant install software from webpages
<Mystic_Reverie> http://qtads.sourceforge.net/downloads.shtml
<Mystic_Reverie> too advanced for me
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: don't install third party software from "downloads" pages if there exists a package in the repos, and here it does.
<Mystic_Reverie> it says update is available
<blackflow> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Mystic_Reverie> prompted me
<Mystic_Reverie> brb
<Mystic_Reverie> 'sudo apt-install inform
<Mystic_Reverie> '  is that right ?
<petro> is there a way to report the irc channel?
<blackflow> !apt | Mystic_Reverie
<ubottu> Mystic_Reverie: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Mystic_Reverie> lol petro. report for what
<oerheks> petro, join #ubuntu-ops for that
<petro> what's wrong with asking for where the keyboard shortcuts are?
<petro> booting me for no reason
<Mystic_Reverie> i think it was you saying 'pos' every minute was the problem
<oerheks> <petro> dserodio, no one will help you here...they either don't know how or they refuse ,... i think it is your attitude
<dserodio> oerheks: I think that was meant for petro, not me :)
<petro> if someone acknowledged there are bugs, i wouldn't be so frustrated
<CarlFK> petro: if you don't understand, take it to #ubuntu-ops and if someone has time they may help you understand.
<Mystic_Reverie> sudo apt-get install inform .  i think it installed, but it still wont run..  says something about compiling ?
<oerheks> dserodio, ys, sorry for that ;-D
<petro> no one even offered to help
<leftyfb> petro: focus more on working with people to troubleshoot your issues. Give details and be responsive to requests for more information from people trying to help you. The constant personal feelings toward your frustration only slow down your progress. Leave it out completely.
<petro> someone is calling me names privately but i don't care
<DeathTickle1> hey all, anyone have a good software recommendation for viewing my bike ride I recorded as a GPX track ?
<petro> i just wanted some idea of what is wrong and i will report it as a bug when i have time
<petro> i read that it happened in 17.10 too
<leftyfb> petro: ok, explain in detail your issue
<petro> leftyfb, it is simple... the right shift key changes my input sources and i want to change that
<leftyfb> petro: input sources?
<petro> when i bring up keyboard shortcuts, there's no option for that
<petro> yes, i have two other languages
<oerheks> !info viking
<ubottu> viking (source: viking): GPS data editor, analyzer and viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-3build1 (bionic), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4203 kB
<hggdh> petro: you are incorrect no one helped you. I told you where to go.
<oerheks> and more examples, DeathTickle1 http://planbperformance.net/dan/blog/?p=379
<hggdh> petro: if you want to discuss your removal from the channel, join #ubuntu-ops
<leftyfb> petro: try https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029588/18-04-ctrlshift-to-change-language
<Mystic_Reverie> anyone?  please how to install and run inform ?
<DeathTickle1> I will try it out oerheks thanks
<Yatyat> Petro is crybaby
<hggdh> Yatyat: please don't.
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: you install inform like every other package and like people told you above. How to use it is up to you to read it's documentation
<oerheks> !info inform
<ubottu> inform (source: inform): story file compiler for the Inform interactive fiction language (v6). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.31.1+dfsg-2 (bionic), package size 466 kB, installed size 1313 kB
<oerheks> i think it is part of the whole package?
<Mystic_Reverie> I did ninstall it but it didnt run
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: http://inform7.com/
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<blackflow> check also the command manpage  (the command is 'inform')
<petro> leftyfb, I found the 'right shift' key mentioned in another window... which i can't find at the moment... this is a bug or a bad design...why won't anyone accept my suggestion?
<Mystic_Reverie> I was on the websoite before, i dont know what i am supposed to do with a tar file. this system is so hard to use sometimes
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: those are interpreters, you need the actual game files to run them.
<petro> why should we need gnome tweaks?  i will try it though since the default does not work
<leftyfb> petro: if you have a suggestion, file a bug. You could also try the link I gave you
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: plenty of links and resources and further reading on that link, just check it out ;)
<pavlos> petro: I added anothr language from Settings Languages and changed the toggle from keyboard settings
<petro> pavlos, do you use gnome?
<Mystic_Reverie> Im trying.  but i dont understnd why installing software has to be so complicated on here to be honest
<petro> i think it is a gnome thing combined how it's integrated in ubuntu
<pavlos> petro: 18.04 gnome
<MonsieurBon> I'm currently building a new desktop pc and was looking into AMD Ryzen processors. How's the support in the linux kernel and ubuntu? Is there any reason to stay away from AMD and buy Intel? I found a few articles talking about issues in the linux kernel, but nothing recent.
<petro> pavlos, how did you get there?
<pavlos> petro: settings | languages
<Mystic_Reverie> 'bash: ./install-inform7.sh: No such file or directory'
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: the "software" is installed. Now you have to research how to use it.
<Mystic_Reverie> I cant run it even
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<pavlos> petro: then add a language with the +
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: you read the documentation
<Mystic_Reverie> i read what came i nthe download file
<Mystic_Reverie> and pasted
<Mystic_Reverie> bash: ./install-inform7.sh: No such file or directory
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, I'm not talking about the graphic cards yet, that would have been my second question :)
<Mystic_Reverie> its too hard for me to understand
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: then maybe it's not software you need?
<Mystic_Reverie> ?
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: then you don't get to run software you refuse to learn how to use
<DeathTickle1> oerheks or anyone: so I have installed viking from ubuntu software, it looks like it installed as a snap and now I can't start it when pressing the "launch" button :(
<oerheks> MonsieurBon, ryzen 2400 will be supported with the 4.16 kernel
<Mystic_Reverie> i just told u i was following instructions
<petro> I found the window... it makes no sense but this is what i see...
<Mystic_Reverie> To install Inform 7 for Linux in /usr/local, from the directory in which
<Mystic_Reverie> you found this README file, run:
<Mystic_Reverie> ./install-inform7.sh
<Mystic_Reverie> If you want to install somewhere other than under /usr/local, invoke the
<Mystic_Reverie> script with the --prefix option, e.g.:
<Mystic_Reverie> ./install-inform7.sh --prefix /home/dlebling
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: it's already installed. You're following the wrong instructions
<petro> i go to language and region section and there is a button for input sources
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: It's installed. Go read how to use it
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: you installed it from the package. peruse the documentation on how to USE it and play games.
<mercimek> hello everyone. I'm new to linux and I have a little problem. I'm running ubuntu 18.04 on a laptop with AMD graphics card. But in settings > about it says intel haswell mobile. How can i make sure i'm using my ati card?
<pavlos> petro: and below a + sign
<petro> 'input source options' so i click that 'input source' button
<pavlos> petro: click on the 3 vertical dots, type the language to add
<Mystic_Reverie> what instructions am i supposed to me looking at?
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: somewhere in http://inform7.com/learn/manuals/
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: beyond that, we're not going to hold your hand
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: why are you even trying to run this?
<Mystic_Reverie> ok, i will usre it in windows. Im not asking how to use the software, im just asking how to start it
<Mystic_Reverie> its  a bit ridiculous really
<hggdh> ...
<blackflow> leftyfb: because I told them there's inform and TADS int he packages, answering the question of whether Interactive Fiction can be played on Ubuntu. I assumed they knew all about those, since it's a *VERY* niche market.
<petro> under keyboard shortcuts heading is one 'alternative switch to next source: right shift'
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: "im just asking how to start it"   .... from what I understand, it's not something you just doubleclick and it "starts". It's a compiler/interpreter
<mercimek> any ideas?
<Mystic_Reverie> it just starts i nwindows with a click
<petro> 'you can change these shortcuts in the keyboard settings'  oh, no you can't...lol
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: ok, then use Windows. Good luck
<Mystic_Reverie> cheers
<petro> if i can't get help here, i will post the questions somewhere else
<Mystic_Reverie> so snotty in here sometimes
<petro> pavlos, i added the languages a while ago... i don't know why you are giving instructions for what was already done ;0
<pavlos> petro: settings, devices, keyboard scroll down to Typing ... you can alter the behavior
<xav1us> Is it stupid to link libs i built manually (installed in /usr/local/lib) to /usr/lib? I need to build stuff using custom dev-libs :)
<Mystic_Reverie> lets pretend linux ix ieasy to use to lur ein users, then when they as kfor help, blame the user for not being  a computer scientist just to start a program
<lotuspsychje> mercimek: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<hggdh> petro: which, BTW, I told you to do some time ago
<pavlos> petro: if I misunderstood the issue, I'll be quiet
<petro> there's nothing about 'right shift' in any of the keyboard shortcut settings....
<hggdh> petro: go and change the key sequence to what you would like
<petro> but, it is displayed in a window but doesn't allow you to do anything
<MonsieurBon> Yatyat, why are you insulting me in private messages?
<hggdh> petro: klick on the key sequence shown
<mercimek> thanks a lot lotus have a nica day :)
<MonsieurBon> oerheks, how about the 2700 series?
<Yatyat> I am not
<MonsieurBon> Yatyat, oh? so calling me a bastard, a jerk and a nigger is not insulting me?
<beowuff> He did the same to me. Should be kickbanned.
<Yatyat> You foul mouth
<hggdh> MonsieurBon: please not here. You can do one of two: (1) go to #ubuntu-ops and report (with a pastebin); (2) /ignore the user
<hggdh> Yatyat: stop
<MonsieurBon> hggdh, ok, I'll do that. Thanks
<t_> whats up Ubuntu? what is error exit status 1, what i'am doing wrong?
<leftyfb> t_: in what context?
<petro> the tweak tool solved it... i'll file a bug.... keyboard shortcuts doesn't work properly in the default settings
<t_> installing new programs
<nacc> t_: so from dpkg probably?
<petro> i bet ubuntu devs won't care though... it's been this way since at least 17.10
<nacc> petro: it might be an upstream bug in gnome
<petro> i mean, since 17.04.... when i upgraded to 17.10, i had the same problem...that's why i remember this
<Mystic_Reverie> well i tried anothe room but i cnat enter so i will have to get help in here.  I cant get my terminal to find the inform file. which is now on my desktop.  can u even help me do that ?  or wil lyou not 'hold my hand' ?
<petro> nacc, maybe
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: I thought you were going to play it on Windows?
<petro> i don't know why others haven't encountered it... it seems likely if you have more than one input source
<Mystic_Reverie> lefty,  do you cnsider yourself a nice person?
<Mystic_Reverie> cos u dont sound like one
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: you can play all those games through online interpreters anyway, if this is too..... overwhelming for you.
<petro> I also have freezes but i am not sure how to solve that one
<petro> does anyone have freezes of their system on occasion?
<petro> the mouse pointer works but only moves...can't do anything
<Mystic_Reverie> i jus twant som help.  i am expected to study dictionaries just to do basic things
<MonsieurBon> oerheks, sorry, I got a bit distracted... Does that mean I should currently not buy an AMD processor if I plan to run Ubuntu on it?
<petro> i want the task manager to come up with ctrl-alt-del but i am not sure how
<Mystic_Reverie> im not asking how t ouse the software, i msaying im having problems even running it
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: do you know what a compiler or interpreter is?
<petro> it is set as a shortcut to log out which i don't want
<Mystic_Reverie> it wont access the folder from my terminal
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: do you know what a compiler or interpreter is?
<Mystic_Reverie> i am using inform to play games on only
<Mystic_Reverie> or at least trying to
<ducasse> Mystic_Reverie: seems you can start the inform compiler just by typing 'inform' - you might want to read the man page, though
<Mystic_Reverie> i hjave resd the instructions from the link u gave me
<Mystic_Reverie> but cant get my erminal to run from the location of the folder
<Mystic_Reverie> i dont know how to do it
<Mystic_Reverie> and yes i have googled
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: are you using the ubuntu package?
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: inform is a compiler/interpreter. It is not a graphical application you just open/click/run by itself. You Run the compiler/interpreter against the game files in a particular manner according to the documentation.
<Mystic_Reverie> im using the packag efrom the link i was sent
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: so you should seek help from the people who made the link you used. We can only help with ubuntu packages. The ubuntu package ships a `inform` binary.
<Mystic_Reverie> step by step help please?
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: on the commandline. You do not run "inform" and it just opens some Window. It does not work like that.
<Mystic_Reverie> this is nuts
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: you can play all those games through online interpreters anyway
<Mystic_Reverie> but inform works exactly that way i nwindows
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: 1) windows != ubuntu
<Mystic_Reverie> and i cna just download games and run them thro inform
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: the inform applicatin you are using on windows may be totally unrelated to the one in ubuntu
<Mystic_Reverie> well, its much harder to use obviously. like most things are
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: enjoy:   http://ifdb.tads.org/     https://ifcomp.org/comp/2017
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: you are 1) not using the ubuntu provided package, 2) doing basic due diligence on what youare installing.
<leftyfb> nacc: they are using the ubuntu package
<nacc> leftyfb: then why are they referring to some url?
<Mystic_Reverie> ai have downloadde from the terminal, but it wont run
<Mystic_Reverie> then also tried the url
<leftyfb> :/
<nacc> leftyfb: see above :)
<Mystic_Reverie> it would be nice if u can just tell me how to run it please
<blackflow> nacc: I told them about the packages, and linked to inform and tads sites for more help and docs and further resources.
<Mystic_Reverie> why al lthis strict aloofness?  im not even intersted in learning terminal myself
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: please go read the documentation
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: what happens when you type "inform" at the terminal?
<blackflow> but at this point I suspect trolling.
<Mystic_Reverie> just asking for help in a help room
<leftyfb> nacc: it's an interpreter
<nacc> leftyfb: i know.
<nacc> leftyfb: let them answer, please.
<Mystic_Reverie> trolling who ?    inform 6.31 for linux it says. and other info
<nacc> !pastebin | Mystic_Reverie
<ubottu> Mystic_Reverie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: then you just ran inform!
<Mystic_Reverie> nothing happened
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: i think this problem is false expectations
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: what did you expect to happen?
<Mystic_Reverie> no, ithink i expecte inform to appear like in windows,  not literally nothing
<Mystic_Reverie> then i cna add a game to the interface and play it
<leftyfb> nacc: you know I have explained this several times, in multiple ways
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: that may or may not be how the ubuntu package works.
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: and it appears it is not how the ubuntu package works, it's just a commandline tool
<Mystic_Reverie> well acn u help me run it?
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: you did just run it.
<Mystic_Reverie> jesus christ
<Mystic_Reverie> ok
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: you need to read the documentation to know how to run it correctly
<Mystic_Reverie> linux stikes again
<leftyfb> Mystic_Reverie: inform is a compiler/interpreter. It is not a graphical application you just open/click/run by itself. You Run the compiler/interpreter against the game files in a particular manner according to the documentation. You run it on the commandline. You do not run "inform" and it just opens some Window. It does not work like that.
<Mystic_Reverie> no thnanks. windows is definately easier
<Mystic_Reverie> this is nonsense
<nacc> Mystic_Reverie: ok, no one is forcing you to use linux or ubuntu.
<Mystic_Reverie> thanks for the help.. and some of u. thanks for the fking snobbery
<Mystic_Reverie> not nice
<leftyfb> toodles
<blackflow> Mystic_Reverie: for inform, "zoom" is the interpreter (installed with the package), so you just download a z-file for a game, and run it on the command line with zoom
<blackflow> BAH
<Gabriel8822> hi guys. i'm trying to install 16.04 LTS server in a software raid0 and every time i cannot boot after installation. Any tips? I already tried everything I could find online.
<Gabriel8822> grub installs in both drives and yet it does not boot
<_KaszpiR_> ensure partitions are set to bootable?
<_KaszpiR_> also use parttion nr1 as mirror, and use partitions 2as sraid0
<_KaszpiR_> *raid0
<_KaszpiR_> anyway, why raid0?
<blackflow> why partition 1 in particular? or do you mean, "You need /boot on a non-raid-1 partition for grub to find it"
<leftyfb> Gabriel8822: Is the data that's going to live on this raid0 temporary/disposable?
<leftyfb> let me rephrase that....
<leftyfb> Gabriel8822: The data that's going to live on this raid0 will be temporary/disposable :)
<_KaszpiR_> ;)
<_KaszpiR_> acyually this can be applied to any data ;D
<_KaszpiR_> to be more precise, raid0 increases chance yo loose all the data without recovery option
<p1l0t> SO I keep running out of space on /boot because it tries to put a hundred 4.4 kernel images... I'm on like 4.15 what gives?
<blackflow> p1l0t: does your apt complain about a to of kernel packages ready for autoremove?
<blackflow> *a ton of
<nacc> p1l0t: have you run `sudo apt-get autoremove` as apt-get recommends?
<nacc> p1l0t: what versino of ubuntu as well?
<p1l0t> blackflow: nacc: so I just upgraded (sort of) to Beaver but I can't even boot on the 4.15 kernel because it didn't load right because no space on /boot
<p1l0t> autoremove is reinstalling 100 versions of 4.4 like 4.4.0-70 71 72 73 etc...
<p1l0t> all the way up to 130
<p1l0t> So it can't get 4.15 right
<nacc> p1l0t: what do you mean by 'sort of'? just the /boot full issue?
<nacc> p1l0t: it won't be reinstalling anything, it should be removing stuff, unless your system was *already* broken before the upgrade
<oerheks> you will, if you have enough space, but this story is unlikely, as the upgrade should warn you about low disk space
<p1l0t> nacc: yeah it was already broken
<oerheks> so how did you upgrade to 18.04?
<p1l0t> I can't remove old pakages because of dependency issues
<p1l0t> I have the new gui but I have to boot on the old kernel
<MonsieurBon> oerheks, where did you get the information about amd 2400 support in 4.16 kernel? the only thing I can find is that support for the Zen architecture was added in 4.10
<nacc> p1l0t: this sounds like a bad upgrade; your system should be clean first when you upgrade
<nacc> p1l0t: you also upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, which isn't fully supported yet
<p1l0t> I did a sudo rm *4.4* but I probably won't be back after this because 4.15 is kernel panic
<popey> uh
<nacc> p1l0t: if 4.15 isn't properly installed, then it will be panicking possibly due to the initrd
<popey> that's not a good way to clear out kernels
<nacc> popey: indeed :)
<p1l0t> popey: it's the only way I can
<nacc> i mean, it's a way to clear out initrds, so apt can proceed, arguably
<popey> due to out of disk space?
<nacc> p1l0t: so if you've freed up space in /boot, get apt back to working
<nacc> p1l0t: before you reboot
<p1l0t> nacc: How do I do that?
<nacc> p1l0t: does apt work now? (you said you rm'd files in /boot)
<p1l0t> nacc: I can do updates and stuff
<leftyfb> p1l0t: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<oerheks> MonsieurBon, 4.16-x with Mesa 18.1-dev + LLVM 7.0 SVN  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1007350/what-is-needed-to-use-raven-ridge-ryzen-5-2400g
<oerheks> maybe the next 18.10 will get 4.17
<nacc> p1l0t: ok, so does `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` work?
<p1l0t> W for no matching swap device available
<p1l0t> Now it's genereating 4.4.0.92...
<popey> let it finish
<p1l0t> 130,92,89,87..
<Sbur3> Brother MFC 6490 CW Printer / Scanner.  The problem is that the printer works, but not the scanner.  See https://pastebin.com/rLc4beap
<p1l0t> 83,81,79,78..
<nacc> p1l0t: and in the future, don't ignore apt's messages :)
<MonsieurBon> oerheks, hum, that sounds like too much work for my taste... I guess I'll have to go with Intel then...
<p1l0t> nacc: so it got to 71 and then ran out of space
<p1l0t> Is it normal for /boot to be over 470mb?
<blackflow> p1l0t: you know what, copy that to a /boot.tmp on your main root partition, then umount /boot, rename boot.tmp to /boot and uninstall stuff. I'm assuming you'd know how to revert that back to a separate partition.
<blackflow> p1l0t: it's not. two kernels (current and last one) which is what you should aim for, is about 150MB
<p1l0t> blackflow: So why does it keep adding back these older ones?
<popey> because you never let it finish
<popey> it needs to fully finish, then we can yoink out the old ones and they'll never be seen again
<popey> how did you install 4.15? via some back channel, or just normally via updates?
<popey> (when I say "let them finish" it's of course out of your control somewhat as you're out of space)
<p1l0t> popey: just normally
<ahi2> Sbur3: did you try xsane package?
<nacc> popey: they upgraded to 18.04
<erespond> Hai all, how to install server ubuntu
<oerheks> erespond, download the iso, put it on dvd, boot from it, and go wild
<p1l0t> blackflow: That worked I think although I got a warning: W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (6 vs 16).
<p1l0t>    Affected packages: initramfs-tools:amd64 linux-firmware:amd64 linux-image-4.15.0-23-generic:amd64
<elise2791> Hello! I'm trying to install burg on ubuntu 16.04 LTS but always end up with a grub-esque screen... Can I ask here for help?
<p1l0t> And after that all that auto-remove only removed 4.4.0-89 lol
<nacc> p1l0t: it would appear you maybe have removed some metpackages
<nacc> p1l0t: which then breaks autoremove and a number of other normal usage tools
<p1l0t> nacc: piss
<nacc> p1l0t: you *probably* can purge, by hand (e.g. `sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.4*`)
<nacc> p1l0t: if you really don't need them
<p1l0t> nacc: Yes that seems to work.. dunno if I need them or not though
<nacc> p1l0t: you can always reinstall *just* the package that corresponds to your current kernel
<nacc> which you are obviously successfully booted to
<p1l0t> nacc: I think that's 83
<p1l0t> I guess uname -a will tell me
<p1l0t> nevermind it's 130
<p1l0t> Now to remount my boot directory...
<EriC^^> elise2791: how are you installing burg? are you using uefi or legacy?
<p1l0t> So anybody know how to remount /boot properly before I restart?
<nacc> p1l0t: i wasn't exactly following, what did you do?
<p1l0t> nacc: I copied my /boot directory to /bootbak, umount /boot, mv bootbak to boot and then did all the updates
<p1l0t> but I think I should probably remount /boot before I restart?
<nacc> p1l0t: well, remounting /boot doesn't really matter
<nacc> p1l0t: but let's get it correct
<nacc> p1l0t: so what you'll want to doi is mount your old /boot somewhere else
<nacc> e.g. /mnt/boot
<nacc> (temporarily)
<nacc> (this is my recommendation, btw, i'm not 100% sure it will work, so read it all before starting)
<p1l0t> ok
<nacc> once mounted, delete everything in /mnt/boot
<nacc> then move everything in /boot to /mnt/boot
<nacc> then delete everything in /boot
<nacc> then unmount /mnt/boot and remount /boot
<nacc> does that make sense, p1l0t ?
<nacc> i'd also make sure apt is still happy at that point, then it's just a matter of rebooting
<p1l0t> nacc: I'm not sure how to mount /mnt/boot
<nacc> p1l0t: look in /etc/fstab for the line for /boot
<nacc> p1l0t: you'll do something like `sudo mount <entry from fstab, specifically, /dev/disk/by-uuid/...> /mnt/boot
<p1l0t> nacc: boot was on sda1
<p1l0t> nacc: I have a UUID I guess I just assign that to /mnt/boot
<nacc> p1l0t: ok, so it'll be `sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot`
<nacc> you might need to `sudo mkdir /mnt/boot` first
<p1l0t> nacc: Yeah I made the directory already
<p1l0t> nacc: So I copy the files to /mnt/boot BEFORE mounting it?
<nacc> p1l0t: no
<nacc> p1l0t: there should already be files in /mnt/boot (the old /boot contents)
<nacc> p1l0t: so you need to empty it first, then copy over the new files
<p1l0t> nacc: ok
<p1l0t> nacc: So now copy them to /boot and remount /boot?
<Rumen> Hello, mission imposible almost finished. Changed cards from NVS300 to GT730, installed nvidia driver 390, this time didn't crashed!!! Only can't understand WHY COMUTER FREEZE WHEN I OPEN GOOGLE MAPS???
<Rumen> are there any settings I need to change (eventually) in order to fix that?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody i get an erro when i type in a command to stop the static sounds on ubuntu 18.04?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i get an error when i type in a command to stop the static sounds on ubuntu 18.04?
<gt8ost4l> sorry made typos
<p1l0t> nacc: I think it's good... apt seems happy...
<foo> Anyone see anything wrong with this system init service? https://paste.ofcode.org/dAGgsmaSqdUKZXgLsk8iFB
<rocketeer99> Hey I have a .img file I'd like to mount on boot within my vm
<rocketeer99> very long story for why I want to do this but every time I edit /etc/fstab the vm refuses to boot and I have to go to IT to restore the old fstab
<rocketeer99> the command I want is "mount -o loop /path/to/file.img /mountpoint/path" and I can't figure out how to run that on start - cron apparently doesn't like the @reboot tag on my system, rclocal isn't being interpreted correctly, and my attempts at creating a systemd service have basically failed
<xav1us> I install cmake in ubuntu trusty with apt install cmake. ldd /usr/bin/cmake shows that libcurl is used from /usr/lib/linuxsomething/libcurl.so.4 . Next,  I install libcurl (different version rather than one in package manager) from sources to /usr/local/. What happens next is somehow ldd /usr/bin/cmake starts showing that custom incompatible lib in /usr/local/lib instead of global one. Why and how to fix this? I spent so much time over it
<leftyfb> xav1us: remove the libcurl you installed from outside sources
<Rumen> Hi there!
<Rumen> Guys anyone who is Nvidia guru around?
<Rumen> noone?
<Rumen> uufffffff
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> just me
<ChiLLabiS> Hi
<tekisui> ni hao
<Rumen> Guys I changed the card from NVS300 to GT730 and got small issue - almost everything works ... but some applications like Google Maps freeze the computer!!!
<ChiLLabiS> Terve Jokkasdjärvi
<tekisui> try yandex maps
<nacc> xav1us: check yhour LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<tekisui> https://yandex.com/maps/
<Rumen> Tell me how?
<tekisui> c´est ca
<tekisui> i think google and linux aren´t best friends
<ivanfr> what distro is better for using in a system with limited resources, Mint xfce or Xubuntu?
<tekisui> as microsoft and intel are
<tekisui> then there is android..
<nacc> Rumen: ignore them.
<nacc> ivanfr: for this channel, your choice would be xubuntu or lubuntu, you want #mint for mint questions
<Rumen> nacc:  how from the settings?
<Rumen> Somewhere?
<Rumen> Yandex Maps works like a charm ....
<nacc> Rumen: you can use /ignore; but i meant just don't read that, it's rubbish commentary.
<ivanfr> cant even mention the competence? xD
<nacc> ivanfr: do you mean competition? mint is not supported here, was my point, and this channel is not for polls
<adamantium> Rumen are you using nouveau or nvidia proprietary driver? I have had freeze issues on certain websites, like youtube using nouveau
<rocketeer99> ivanfr: I've had more luck with lubuntu than I have with mint on super low end hardware
<ivanfr> thx
<Rumen> I'm using Nvidia 390 driver
<rocketeer99> Mint xfce vs Ubuntu will be almost identical in terms of system usage, so on that front it's purely personal preference
<rocketeer99> (Or at least were pretty identical in my experience, ymmv)
<adamantium> Rumen:ok well i was thinking it may be something to verify, just to be sure.
<Rumen> The one from Updates --> Additional Drivers
<rocketeer99> anyone have any ideas mounting iso files without using /etc/fstab?
<rocketeer99> mounting automatically on boot/reboot, that is
<oerheks> rocketeer99,  no, that is what fstab is for
<Sleaker> why wouldn't you use fstab?
<adamantium> Rumen: check from a terminal, lspci -k | grep nvid
<oerheks> don't reinvent the wheel
<adamantium> Rumen: you should see   Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<adamantium> just to be sure.
<Rumen> Yep it is Kernel driver in use - Nvidia
<adamantium> ok good
<Rumen> Kernel driver in use: nvidia	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_drm, nvidia
<Guest86029> https://hastebin.com/oxerofosus.sql can somone help me understand this?
<rocketeer99> oerheks: because I'm running in a vm, and every time I edit fstab at all, the system dies and I have to go to IT to restore the old fstab
<rocketeer99> This would be attempt three or four at making changes there, and they're starting to get tired of seeing my face
<oerheks> Guest86029, for wine issues, join #winehq
<oerheks> rocketeer99, fstab it is.
<Guest86029> i got not responce there
<Guest86029> but ok
<adamantium> Rumen: you said the system freezes, does control+alt+F1/F2/-->F7 work in this situation?
<Rumen> no - only the sound and the mouse
<adamantium> rats
<adamantium> Rumen: what browser is this, have you tried the troublesome website on another browser?
<oerheks> good find, adamantium
<adamantium> oerheks: what did i find :D lol
<oerheks> .. but i think someone already pointed that way
<oerheks> it is just google earth..
<adamantium> i see
<adamantium> Rumen: you might start looking into your compositor settings if you are using one. For example, if it is set to opengl 2.0 you might try xrender backend, or vice versa, with some trial and error, you might be able to get a more stable situation.
<Rumen> Yes used Firefox and Chromium
<Rumen> You mean this settings? https://ibb.co/jzMu4J
<adamantium> Rumen: no. they'd be in your desktop environment settings/options
<Rumen> I will give it a try!
<xav1us>  <nacc> xav1us: check yhour LD_LIBRARY_PATH | it's empty
<nacc> xav1us: oh it's from /etc/ld.so.conf.*
<nacc> xav1us: why did you install a non-standard library in /usr/local?
<xav1us> nacc:  because it's where they are always installed by default.. Idk
<nacc> xav1us: no, why do you need a non-standard libcurl?
<xav1us> afaik, nacc, local is used for `locally` installed software, built from sources in other words
<nacc> xav1us: if you really don't want to use /usr/local/ for a library, then set your LD_LIBRARY_PATH to be more specific
<xav1us> nacc: because i need a newer version of it.
<nacc> xav1us: yes, i know what it's for.
<nacc> xav1us: for *what*?
<xav1us> nacc:  i misinterpreted the question
<xav1us> nacc: because I need openssl 1.1 methods and ssl 1.1 compatible calls in libcurl used in the software that is ran on old server machines that would be upgraded to 18.04 not very soon
<xav1us> and 14.04 doesn't supply that stuff in any of their repos
<foo> Do I want to put init scripts, for python, in /etc/init or /etc/systemd/system ?
<nacc> xav1us: run in a container or VM?
<leftyfb> foo: if it's an upstart init script, it goes in /etc/init.d/ and gets setup properly. If you want systemd to manage it, then you'll need to write and setup a systemd unit
<nacc> foo: but what do you mean by an "init script" *for* python?
<nacc> xav1us: it doesn't really make sense to run *new* software on a system that came out 4 years ago
<xav1us> nacc: any arguments?
<nacc> xav1us: don't follow?
<oerheks> xav1us, logically if you need openssl 1.1, you would use something newer, and give our volunteers no headache
<xav1us> nacc: the thing is that is ran in container. But, there's some legal aspect only management knows about: regulation committee required the system running on 14.04 for upcoming release. Other than that I could not agree more.
<nacc> xav1us: tbh, you have said to your system that *by default* you want a newer openssl globally.
<nacc> xav1us: you could also easily just edit the ld.so file
<oerheks> tell that committee, no go dude!
<xav1us> oerheks: your arguments make sense, I would like my packages as fresh as the system (honestly that's why i use arch with rolling release myself). But sometimes business is just ****** up.
<xav1us> sorry for taking your time.
<xav1us> nacc: I just got myself much more deep in mud: I  built cmake against curl. My 14.04 is becoming somewhat a mess with manually maintained packages.
<xav1us> at least my stuff works now.
<xav1us> oerheks: tell all them businessman, lawyers and other ignorant people about packaging, versioning and stuff, I bet they all understand you.
<xav1us> sometimes I hate my job. Farewell fine folks
<xav1us> won't distract you anymore, sorry again.
<oerheks> xav1us, have fun :-)
<xav1us> nacc: sorry that you misinterpreted my obscure text, I am sometimes double speaking: I only want 1.1 just being used for app environment. Fortunately, I don't even need anything beyond that in docker containe.
#ubuntu 2018-07-17
<xjkx> how do I stop/close/kill this initial setup welcome message after installing
<deadmund> I'm running 16.04.4 LTS, can I upgrade directly to 18.04 LTS?
<foo> nacc: ah, it's a python web service, that's all.
<nacc> deadmund: when it's available yes (you can do it now, too, but it's not supported and i would wait)
<foo> leftyfb: by upstart init script, you mean, something that runs at the system level... eg. not a web service or such, right?
<nacc> foo: oh i see, then python is irrelevant :)
<cq1> Hey folks. Does anyone know if I can readily install meson with a version newer than 0.40 using apt? I checked xenial-backports, and it seems to have 0.40, but I'm unsure if there's some other source of even newer packages I could use.
<deadmund> nacc: It's not available?  Wasn't it released back in April?  18.04     04 is April right??
<nacc> foo: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nacc> deadmund: it's available, upgrades happen when the first dotrelease occurs.
<nacc> deadmund: (for LTS -> LTS upgrades)
<nacc> !latest | cq1
<ubottu> cq1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<deadmund> nacc: I would like to try now because I have a bug on my current install regarding my graphics drivers (and maybe kernel).
<deadmund> nacc: How can I do it?
<deadmund> nacc: When wil the first dot release occur?
<oerheks> cq1, upgrade to bionic, i guess .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meson
<deadmund> I can use do-release-upgrade -d
<cq1> nacc: oerheks: This is on AWS, using a fixed AMI, so I don't have that much ability to change the distro, and I also really don't care if it breaks everything.
<cq1> oerheks: But thanks, that's super useful to know that Bionic has 0.45, because I know that 0.45 is new enough.
<deadmund> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html.en
<deadmund> Thanks erreybody!!
<oerheks> -d = development, i think you might end up with Cosmic 18.10 ?
<luuk> do the flavors get the dot releases simultaneously with the main ubuntu?
<deadmund> oerheks: I don't think so.  The site I linked says specifically I can do this to go from LTS to LTS (when a point release is not yet available)
<nacc> deadmund: yes, using -d, but it's not yet official
<nacc> deadmund: maybe just do a reinstall?
<deadmund> nacc: meh
<nacc> deadmund: i mean, if you have a busted install already, not sure it's worth upgrading, but it's your choice
<nacc> oerheks: you wouldn't be able to go from 16.04 -> 18.10 anyways
<nacc> oerheks: i think it should go 16.04 -> 18.04 ahead of the LTS upgrade cycle
<nacc> (it's contingent, i think, upon the setting)
<deadmund> Maybe I'll just see if we can fix the bug.
<deadmund> In firefox when I click the hamburger button I can't see the menu.  Other menus work (right click, file menu, etc), but the addon menus and hamburger menu don't.  I am running the intel i915 driver and KDE on 16.04
<cq1> nacc: oerheks: I just installed the version from bionic, and it worked perfectly! I was really worried it'd be binary with incompatible glibc version, but it was fine. Thanks so much!
<nacc> cq1: to be clear, that was not what either of us were suggesting to do.
<deadmund> What package should I report that bug against
<deadmund> ???
<deadmund> The graphics driver? KDE? xorg? firefox?
<nacc> deadmund: hamburger button?
<nacc> deadmund: oh jargon, i see
<nacc> deadmund: create a dummy user; does it happen to that user as well?
<deadmund> nacc: dummy ubuntu or dummy firefox user?
<nacc> deadmund: if so, then it's your local firefox config, erase it, back it up and see
<nacc> deadmund: ubuntu
<deadmund> nacc: good idea, let me check
<nacc> deadmund: if that doesn't fix it, file it against firefox
<matteo_> hello there
<matteo_> anyone know what this microcode 0x22 error is when I try to install ubuntu directly to a drive vs on a virtual machine where this error does not come up?
<deadmund> nacc: The problem persists even with a new ubuntu user.  Where / how should I file a bug?
<Srgjames> How the hell can i get Mod_rewrite or the Vitrualhost when using a vhost on 443
<nacc> !bug | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> Srgjames: you might want #ubuntu-server or a channel specific to apache
<deadmund> tankies
<xjkx> i just installed the most recent ubuntu LTS,, seems it has many errors, just installed transmission-gtk, and running I get this: transmission-gtk: error while loading shared libraries: libminiupnpc.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xjkx> and apt-get -f install says everything is ok, but obviously its not
<nacc> xjkx: `apt-cache policy transmission-gtk` ?
<nacc> (in a pastebin)
<nacc> xjkx: fwiw, works fine here on a relatively recent install of 18.04
<nacc> xjkx: also `apt-cache policy libminiupnpc10`
<xjkx> nacc: https://pastebin.com/wKGChL5n for first command, will see the other now
<xjkx> nacc https://pastebin.com/K2APLphn
<nacc> xjkx: ok, and `ldd $(which transmission-gtk)` please
<xjkx> nacc https://pastebin.com/biyYHQtk
<nacc> xjkx: `dpgk -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libminiupnpc.so.10; file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libminiupnpc.so.10`
<xjkx> nacc https://pastebin.com/cryRwhqb
<nacc> uh
<Stormmore> I am so close to getting this laptop working, if I could only work out the the whole Optimus install :-/
<nacc> that's really weird
<nacc> xjkx: did you manually remove something (e.g., a library)?
<boblamont> Is there a lightweight program that I can line up a playlist of songs in the order I want and then copy them to a directory numbered in the sequence that matches the order in the playlist?
<boblamont> Say I have all of the Beatles albums on my Library drive. I line up a playlist of She Loves You, Let It Be and Taxman. I want to be able to do something where in a directory I choose, I end up with 01_She_Loves_You.mp3, 02_Let_It_Be.mp3 and 03_Taxman.mp3 (ideally, changing the whitespaces and other problematic characters to underscores or dashes or dots).
<nacc> xjkx: if not, try: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall libminiupnpc10 libnatpmp1`
<xjkx> nacc erm, I removed grub, and some shin-or-something that was causing problems, because my install failed during grub install, so then I am using grub from my older version. Thats all I removed really
<xjkx> nacc so should I try the new command anyway?
<nacc> xjkx: yeah, see if those libraries come back
<nacc> i need to step away for a bit -- someone else can help
<pragmaticenigma> boblamont: I am not aware of such a program, this really isn't the best channel to ask that question. You might have more luck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xjkx> nacc ok, thanks a lot, very much helpful
<boblamont> pragmaticenigma: ok, I asked here in case there was something obvious in the repos
<travel> hello
<xjkx> nacc it worked, thanks !
<travel> yes
<travel> Login In The Chat ?
<travel> Hello
<travel> hi
<travel> hi
<travel> hi
<travel> hello
<leftyfb> travel: what can we help you with?
<Zer0> hello
<leftyfb> Zer0: travel: There's no need to sign into IRC twice
<leftyfb> Zer0: what can we help you with?
<Zer0> leftyfb: Hello
<leftyfb> Zer0: what can we help you with?
<Zer0> leftyfb: hi
<leftyfb> Zer0: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Zer0> leftyfb: hi
<leftyfb> Zer0: trolling is offtopic. You should try #ubuntu-ops
<travel> we are server normaliy
<travel> you can not social network
<travel> I Have You Can Thinking About
<nacc> leftyfb: i'd go ahead report them.
<leftyfb> I doubt they'll get booted
<guiverc> travel, please stop spamming, if you have a Ubuntu Support question - just ask it.
<Guest3712> travel: your lanuage?
<nacc> Guest3712: that's not relevant or ontopic
<Guest3712> nacc: let's not get at each other's throat - it could have helped to determine if he had a language problem, possibly send to appropriate chan - and in any case didn't disrupt anything
<Lexus> hi
<Lexus> How Open Close Server Port 4430
<Lexus> open network
<travel> open
<waltman> What's the preferred way (if any) to install Docker on 18.04 -- apt install docker.io? snap install docker? Some other way?
<Lexus> Why ?
<krytarik> waltman: Disregard that response.
<waltman> Because I'd like to install docker and the various methods confuse me?
<Lexus> Ok.
<waltman> The snap version's behind the apt version
<waltman> Also both are behind the version we're using at work
<guiverc> Lexus, i'm not sure what you're after, but maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html.en will help
<neoncontrails> I have to promptly migrate to another laptop. attempt to build a clonezilla image failed, what's the next best way to preserve my ubuntu config?
<pinga> hey guys, I've been having a few issues running ubuntu 18.04.. I keep getting crash reports. This one says I have obsolete packages installed and to update them, but when I go to the app store to update it says that my software is up to date?
<erikson> server irc.virtualife.com.br
<guiverc> neoncontrails, i have no idea about the best way; but I just copy my $HOME folder to new machine, install ubuntu (somethign else & no format for $HOME), then see what it's like; if needs be I'll overwrite some files from my old machine but usually unnecessary  (this won't keep packages; I have scripts for that)
<krytarik> waltman: https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/ - if you need the latest, I'd go with their official instructions then.
<waltman> thanks
<Lexus> hi
<nlctguy> Hello
<Lexus> You Are Help ?
<guiverc> Lexus, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, plus just ask it (ideally in a single line), if it's about port 4430 I've already tried to answer that (a start anyway)
<Lexus> Do You Join Server ?? Close
<guiverc> Lexus, there is a #ubuntu-server room, and we have non-english rooms too (if easier for you; refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList)
<pinga> (Running Ubuntu 18.04) I've connected my Brother printer to our network, and installed the drivers for it, but in the device settings TWO printers are listed as my Brother. One as accepting jobs and one as not accepting jobs. Any idea why that would be?
<guiverc> pinga, i don't know, but the only time I've seen two drivers were (1) installed by system when it recognized the printer, and (2) after I'd installed my wanted ppd (driver) - i just test both, and keep the one that works (or keep one if both good)
<TomTomUK> Hey Hey
<pragmaticenigma> Hello TomTomUK ... is there an Ubuntu support item that we can help you with?
<wuzamarine> where is build-ca? It does not come in with easy-rsa in apt
<nacc> wuzamarine: it's in easy-rsa, just not in the normal binary location
<nacc> wuzamarine: /usr/share/easy-rsa/build-ca
<Zer0> hi
<Zer0> Hello ?
<nacc> waltman: i think the snap is preferred, only because it will ge tmore updates than the deb
<Zer0> Why ?
<nacc> Zer0: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nacc> waltman: it comes down to 'recommended' by whom? the distro has one asnwer and docker inc may have nother
<waltman> nacc: I was thinking that too wrt to snap, but the snap version is 17.06.2-ce while 18.04 has 17.12.1-0ubuntu1.
<spaces> is php-curl not linked right to 7.2-curl ?
<redphantom> Can anyone help me? Been trying to update mono but failing hopelessly
<redphantom> i even tried compiling the tarball but that didn't update it
<guiverc> redphantom, what ubuntu are you using?? what mono do you do you have & want?  compiling the tarball will compile where it is; menu's won't point to that version and path's won't unless you've modify them to look wherever you compiled it...
<scientes> how do i get the guest account feature back?
<usr123> trying to install lubuntu 34 bit in a vbox. its stuck after i select language and just shows a black screen with a blinking cusror
<redphantom> guiverc i'm on 18.04 kubuntu and i have mono 5.4.1.6
<redphantom> guiverc i need at least mono 5.8
<guiverc> redphantom, i know nothing about mono (you'll have to verify this yourself), but https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/ says 5.12 can be had via their site
<redphantom> guiver I downloaded 5.12 and tried to compile it but its not sticking?
<redphantom> what am i missing?
<guiverc> what do you mean by 'not sticking'
<redphantom> its not updating the actual mono version guiverc
<redphantom> stays at 5.4
<redphantom> i have 5.12 compiled on my system but how do i point my system to it?
<guiverc> browsing their repo i don't see any issues (they have multiple versions, bionic, stable-boinic...).  paths must point to id (inc. ld_library_path for libs; ie. not just executable)
<redphantom> shouldn't this be automated somehow? how do i install this?
<guiverc> i'd suggest a script to enable your mono sessions that add the required paths; then when done a script to return to normal.   it's automated when you use the deb/packages; from source means you compile & put where you want (using technique from the 70s where only grey-beards, devs etc used it)
<redphantom> how can i get the deb package for mono?
<guiverc> redphantom, the link i provided had it
<redphantom> i put those commands in
<redphantom> and its not updating my mono?
<redphantom> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 3FA7E0328081BFF6A14DA29AA6A19B38D3D831EF
<redphantom> echo "deb https://download.mono-project.com/repo/ubuntu stable-bionic main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<redphantom> sudo apt update
<redphantom> gpg: key A6A19B38D3D831EF: "Xamarin Public Jenkins (auto-signing) <releng@xamarin.com>" not changed
<redphantom> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<redphantom> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<redphantom> Unchanged?
<guiverc> don't spam post please !!   'update' means update repostiory lists only  and doesn't touch any software, it's not supposed to!
<redphantom> i did upgrade but it didnt update either
<guiverc> if you want/need multi-lines; post a link ...
<redphantom> guiverc it says the following packages have been kept back: and it lists like 50 libmono packages
<redphantom> https://pastebin.com/MLBkdGTv
<guiverc> did you get errors at the update step??  you should have seen all the repo.lists update as it updated them (repo.lists are not software, just lists for where software is)
<hv54> hello
<redphantom> i dont see any errors related to mono
<redphantom> guiverc here is my apt update list https://pastebin.com/FzNazQ2U
<guiverc> redphantom, `apt-get upgrade` has rules it must comply with to allow upgrades (kept back), i suspect you need to dist-upgrade -- refer `man apt-get`
<redphantom> man apt-get?
<guiverc> redphantom, yep or look at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/apt-get.8.html  in upgrade section; with "under no circumstances.." which is then followed by dist-upgrade ....
<redphantom> ok i did sudo apt dist-upgrade and i think that is working...
<redphantom> do i upgrade after this?
<guiverc> upgrade is used for stability (prod'n systems), no reboots, no version bumps - dist-upgrade does all of upgrade plus....
<redphantom> well i never knew about dist upgrade so thank you very much guiverc :)
<guiverc> first line of 'man apt-get' for dist-upgrade states "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also.."
<guiverc> redphantom, you're most welcome :)
<Azelastine> does anyone know where I can get in touch with the United States CIA without having to go through Colin Colby?  there must be a liazon for foreign nations that ISN'T Colin Colby...
<TimeDoctor> this is a channel for linux support
<Azelastine> does anyone know where I can get in touch with the United States CIA without having to go through Colin Colby?  there must be a liazon for foreign nations that ISN'T Colin Colby...
<Azelastine> does anyone know where I can get in touch with the United States CIA without having to go through Colin Colby?  there must be a liazon for foreign nations that ISN'T Colin Colby...
<Azelastine> does anyone know where I can get in touch with the United States CIA without having to go through Colin Colby?  there must be a liazon for foreign nations that ISN'T Colin Colby...
<Azelastine> does anyone know where I can get in touch with the United States CIA without having to go through Colin Colby?  there must be a liazon for foreign nations that ISN'T Colin Colby...
<TimeDoctor> .ops
<Azelastine> does anyone know where I can get in touch with the United States CIA without having to go through Colin Colby?  there must be a liazon for foreign nations that ISN'T Colin Colby...
<TimeDoctor> thanks
<Randolf> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS has a problem where the boot is delayed up to 45 seconds at /scripts/local-premount and I just found the solution to this problem -- I'm sharing it here in case it's helpful to others:  http://blog.wxm.be/2018/06/05/lubuntu-slow-boot.html
<REQUIEM8> Hi
<u0_a103> hi?
<u0_a103> lol
<u0_a103> benjamin nick colby + Dr Justin Call
<u0_a103> what r u guys doing alive and well, lol?
<u0_a103> u have diplomatic immunity 2?
<u0_a103> rofl!
<u0_a103> galaxy drive mkultra dr justin call u still there?
<u0_a103> i have questions about mkultra
<pinga> anyone know a quick way to verify that their installation iso isn't corrupted?
<EriC^^> !md5sum | pinga
<ubottu> pinga: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<pinga> EriC^^: ty!
<REQUIEM8> any way to increase the length of hr in Conky ?
<sjvxid67> .33
<sjvxid67> !oops theredqueen
<Goop> I wanted to know how I would check the amount of disk usage on my Linux box. I'm not looking for space, capacity, and free space, I'm looking for the read/write/operations the hard drive is currently doing.
<EriC^^> Goop: sudo apt-get install iotop , sudo iotop
<Goop> EriC^^, unable to locate package. I'm running on Ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> !info iotop exnial
<ubottu> 'exnial' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily
<Goop> !info iotop xenial
<EriC^^> !info iotop xenial
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (xenial), package size 23 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<EriC^^> Goop: sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<Goop> I'm trying to shrink a Windows partition from a Ubuntu machine, and it's taking for freaking ever.
<Goop> Like, over 2 hours to adjust a 400-something GB partition down about 50GB on a 500GB HDD.
<Goop> I'm using GParted.
<EriC^^> Goop: shrinking in windows is almost instantaneous
<EriC^^> Goop: from which side did you shrink it? left or right?
<Goop> I don't have administrative privileges on the physical Windows image, but I do have a Ubuntu boot thing and that's how I'm able to do this.
<Goop> ...right aparently. I wasn't sure what the difference was.
<EriC^^> Goop: it should be instaneous from the right side
<EriC^^> if you had shrunk it from the left then it would have to actually move all the data to the right and then shrink
<EriC^^> Goop: unless it actually needed defragging to be able to shrink, i doubt that gparted is able to defrag though
<EriC^^> how long has it been running?
<Goop> Move /dev/sda2 to the right and shrink it from 451.19 GiB to 388.92 GiB
<pinga> uhh
<Goop> Over 2 hours.
<Goop> It's a laptop hard drive as well.
<pinga> this is the second time I've made a bootable usb with the startup manager and it's made it ISO 9660...
<pinga> which seems to have bricked my usb
<pinga> cos I can't reformat it afterwards
<EriC^^> Goop: oh, it's moving it
<Goop> EriC^^, did I do it the slow way? D:
<EriC^^> Goop: i guess so
<EriC^^> pinga: create a fresh partition table + partition and format the partition
<pinga> EriC^^: nope, doesn't work
<amosbird> hi, when do I need libc-dev ?
<EriC^^> pinga: what does it show you?
<pinga> well atm all I want is a bootable ubuntu usb I don't have time for this
<pinga> the last usb said something like no read no write from memory
<pinga> idk
<EriC^^> pinga: dd the ubuntu iso to the usb
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<pinga> what I want to know is
<EriC^^> get the usb's name from sudo parted -ls
<pinga> is it normal for startup to create the ubuntu usb as Joliet Extension ISO 9660
<pinga> because this is the second time it's done it
<pinga> And I checked my iso download with md5sum to check it wasn't corrupted
<pinga> because it bricked my last usb
<EriC^^> pinga: use dd instead of startup app
<Stormmore> you know it is serious when you have to clone the mainline-crack repo
<pinga> sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<pinga> EriC^^: is that all I need to replace
<pinga> or am I missing something?
<EriC^^> pinga: looks good
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how do I increase number of open files for a process on 14.04 ?
<Haris> for e.g., for mysql
<Stormmore> sysctl -w fs.file-max=<limit> from memory
<Haris> # sysctl -a|egrep "fs.file-max"
<Haris> fs.file-max = 3272156
<Haris> I can write it. but would it be picked up globally by all processes ?
<Haris> or would it be just for my session ?
<Stormmore> that is the system wide limit
<Haris> ok. so the next time I restart mysql server daemon/service on it, it should taken up this value automatically ?
<Stormmore> yeah I am just trying to remember how to make that change persist
<Haris> in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<Stormmore> yeah
<EriC^^> 800*600
<EriC^^> oops
<Haris> echo "fs.file-max = 3272156" >> /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<Stormmore> sounds right if it isnt already there with the -w from the sysctl
<reactiv3> hi, i'm having a slight issue with my refresh rate and i can't seem to be able to fix it, i'd be glad if someone could help
<reactiv3> i am stuck at 50hz refresh rate, unable to go higher, despite xrandr showing that 60hz is in use, here's the first line from xrandr: 1366x768 60.06*+  47.99
<reactiv3> i tried setting it again with xrandr -s 1366x768 -r 60, still stuck. However if i lower the resolution, the refresh rate will go up to 60hz
<reactiv3> the monitor supports 1366x768@60hz
<ducasse> reactiv3: that output looks like you're at 60hz to me (60.06*+)
<reactiv3> ducasse, that's the issue. It's showing 60hz while it's 50hz in reality
<ducasse> reactiv3: how do you see it's 50hz - does the monitor show it?
<reactiv3> testufo.com
<reactiv3> i can also know from the fps of some games which are tied to the monitor's refresh rate. They run slower than usualy at 50hz
<reactiv3> setting the resolution to 1360 x 768 instead of 1366 x 768 fixes the refresh rate issue
<reactiv3> what a weird issue
<reactiv3> after changing the resolution, i get this which is correct: 1360x768 59.80* 59.96
<reactiv3> setting it back, i get this which is incorrect: 1366x768 60.06*+ 47.99
<reactiv3> might this be permission issues with some config file?
<EriC^^> reactiv3: try https://www.vsynctester.com/detect.html
<reactiv3> EriC^^, same result, stuck at < 50hz
<EriC^^> reactiv3: try making a custom mode with refresh rate slightly below 60
<reactiv3> i checked the "displays.xml" file - all settings are correct as well as permissions
<EriC^^> reactiv3: cvt 1366 768 59
<EriC^^> reactiv3: xrandr --addmode "1366_768_59" 83.75  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 797 -hsync +vsync
<EriC^^> reactiv3: * --newmode not --addmode
<EriC^^> reactiv3: then xrandr --addmode "1366_768_59" --output "<your output here>"
<EriC^^> then select it
<illuminated> I'm considering taking the plunge and installing ubuntu on my desktop
<reactiv3> EriC^^, it worked
<reactiv3> EriC^^, thanks
<reactiv3> check this, the old xrandr output
<reactiv3> https://i.imgur.com/rG77JGx.png
<reactiv3> the only resolution which has less than 60hz rate is the native one
<reactiv3> do you think if i edited the first line and removed the 47.99 it would have worked?
<EriC^^> reactiv3: maybe yeah
<EriC^^> reactiv3: i've never seen the config file, you might need to change the modeline if it uses it there
<EriC^^> can you upload the config?
<reactiv3> do you mean the xrandr output?
<EriC^^> no the config that you mentioned in editing and stuff
<illuminated> is it pronounced ewwbuntu or uhhbuntu?
<Richard_Cavell> oo-boo-n-too
<EriC^^> reactiv3: the xrandr stuff is temporary btw, you'll need to either edit some file or add it somewhere in the startup when your user logs in, ~/.profile works something like "if [ -n $DISPLAY ]; then xrandr ......blablabla ; fi"
<EriC^^> !xrandr | reactiv3
<ubottu> reactiv3: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<amosbird> hi, when do I need libc-dev ?
<reactiv3> EriC^^, it seems i made a mistake. I typed 1360 instead of 1366, thus getting 60hz. I tried it again with 1366, still stuck at 48.x hz :(
<ducasse> ...or put the modeline in a xorg.conf.d snippet, that's where it belongs
<reactiv3> EriC^^, Sorry about that, i prefer to type rather than copy paste, seems i made a typo
<reactiv3> anyway i'll stop bothering you, i'll try to tamper around with xrandr, seems to be an issue with it. thanks for your time
<andre144k> hi - anyone knows how to define target-directory for tar?  i dont want extract in same directory
<EriC^^> andre144k: tar -C
<andre144k> EriC^^, thx
<newbii> Hello people. I have just installed ubuntu 18.04 bionic bever
<newbii> and thinking about dirvers for my scanner (Epson GT 1500).
<newbii> I have installed sane but still the beaver does not recognize the scanner.
<newbii> I was dealing with scanners with "iscan" with the previous Linux.
<newbii> but now it is not in the repository. Does anybody know how to manage scanners?
<newbii> is there a program replacing iscan? Thanks!
<atee76>  
<atee76> '21
<atee76> !
<atee76>  ]
<ikonia> please stop that atee76
<ShishKabab> A weird bug has popped up recently. I'm using Yakuake from Ubuntu daily on a uHDPI screen. Randomly when I start my computer, the font size gets increased or decreased. Any idea where that might come from?
<ducasse> newbii: iscan is a program from epson, you need to download that + drivers for your scanner from their website
<newbii> ducasse: yes I downloaded this. I am just hesitating to launch the procedure, because something has changed: iscan is no more in the repository. Does not that mean that iscan is no  more compatible with 18.04?
<ducasse> newbii: it was never there to begin with
<guiverc> newbii, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=iscan  (not for trusty, xenial, artful, bionic or cosmic) in any ubuntu repo
<newbii> ducasse: sorry I meant it was in the repository for one of the previous ubuntu versions: namely for precise pangolin
<ducasse> !info iscan precise
<ubottu> Package iscan does not exist in precise
<ducasse> nope
<ducasse> newbii: it's always been distributed separately by epson afaik
<newbii> Ok I am sorry, so I confused smth. anyway it is not that important. I would like just to know that this "iscan" works with beaver. Do you confirm?
<ducasse> i don't know, i haven't tested. only one way to find out :)
<Shabbysheik> newbii: if it is critical for you, then you could always test it out in a live environment first
<newbii> Ok thanks for the info
<netsrot> Hi, how do I prevent hdmi audio kernel module from being loaded?
<oerheks> netsrot, blacklist it?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules#Blacklisting_Modules
<netsrot> oerheks: seems like I forgot to update initramfs.
<oerheks> :-)
<xjkx> isnt software-center gui application same as apt-get? because apt-cache knows nixnote but software center didnt
<oerheks> xjkx, sure, it uses the same sources, but software center gives metapackages, install synaptic, for a more detailed softwarecenter-gui
<oerheks> !info synpatic
<ubottu> Package synpatic does not exist in bionic
<xjkx> oh ok, thank you
<oerheks> !info synapatic
<ubottu> Package synapatic does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> another typo ..
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<xjkx> cool, will try it
<eraserpencil> how would i recover if i accidentally erased my ~/.bashrc
<eraserpencil> like I deleted everything except one line by mistake
<jmft2> Hello. When I plug in a USB external hard drive, it gets mounted automatically, but all files have permission u+rwx,go-rwx, and I'm not able to change this using chmod. Is there anything around it?
<jmft2> /dev/sdb1 on /media/jmft2/04FC-580F type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<oerheks> eraserpencil, if you removed it manually, it is not in the trash, see ext3undelete and see if it comes back, but installing that might overwrite that removed bytes
<oerheks> !info ext3undelete
<ubottu> Package ext3undelete does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 154 kB
<eraserpencil> i didnt delete it exactly, I just erased all the things except for one line
<oerheks> else boot a live iso and install testdisk https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<oerheks> eraserpencil, oh
<oerheks> then i guess there is no backup, unless that editor makes a copy, you need to enable this before delete
<ducasse> eraserpencil: you can find the default .bashrc in /etc/skel
<ducasse> eraserpencil: if you had made changes you need to restore from backup - those are gone
<eraserpencil> thanks ducasse
<SomeT> I am looking at this, trying to work out step 6: CHMOD write permissions to these directories: and so forth, what command should I run on the directories in ubuntu and what chmod?
<SomeT> 777?
<oerheks> i cannot answer that, what/who needs write permissions to what exactly, and what guide do you follow?
<SimonNL> nothing unless you are absolutely sure
 * oerheks is lazy today, you need to come up with enough details
<SomeT> sorry
<SomeT> forgot link
<SomeT> https://gitlab.com/tslocum/tinyib
<SomeT> step 6
<SomeT> just says set write permissions
<mohnish_> Can anyone tell me how do I remove nouveau? I tried rmmod nouveau -f, but it didn't work
<SomeT> but its a bit to vague for me
<mohnish_> Anyone help me?
<SomeT> https://i.gyazo.com/d3c5a3997a8aa3bf1db0f109df0f91b5.png
<SomeT> dude have patience
<SomeT> this is not a hotline
<mohnish_> I am trying to install my graphic driver by a .run file
<ducasse> mohnish_: don't do that
<SomeT> k good for you
<xjkx> what package should I install to get libQt5Widgets.so.5 ?
<mohnish_> ducasse: Why do everyone tell me not to do that???
<ducasse> mohnish_: because it's a bad idea. use the provided packages.
<mohnish_> So how do I install my driver?
<mohnish_> 304 is my driver
<ducasse> mohnish_: which release is this?
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  # this wil automaticly install the correct nvidia, and disables nouveau
<mohnish_> oerheks: Oh thank you!
<SomeT> anyone help me with the following step, step 6 at https://gitlab.com/tslocum/tinyib it says to set directories as writeable (https://i.gyazo.com/d3c5a3997a8aa3bf1db0f109df0f91b5.png) but what chmod number do I use for this and what command in Linux Ubuntu therein?
<SomeT> I rephrased
<mohnish_> So, why do we not use the .run file?
<mohnish_> What basically is a .run file?
<SomeT> its a file that executes
<SomeT> see: https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/R/run.html
<mohnish_> Okay, so why do we not use it to install drivers?
<oerheks> SomeT, i still wonder who needs write permissions, the user, or a group, or php ?
<beaver> xjkx: libqt5widgets5
<SomeT> Makeself shell self-extracting archive
<SomeT> I dunno I can't get my head around the context of it
<oerheks> mohnish_, using the nvidia drivers from their site is not recommended, with our packages you would get updates
<SomeT> if your graphic driver works dont worry about it
<ducasse> mohnish_: because there are packages that will do it properly, the .run file will only install them for your current kernel
<oerheks> .. and support here.,
<mohnish_> oerheks: Why is it not recommended, does it break your system?
<ducasse> mohnish_: i just told you
<EriC^^> mohnish_: it's just a bad idea on many fronts, unless you absolutely need a version outside of the repo for something, juse use the repo provided one
<mohnish_> Okay, so the repo kinda tweaks the .run file to support it for a no. Of systems
<mohnish_> And provide updates
<EriC^^> it also allows you to easily remove it if you dont need it anymore
<mohnish_> Oh okay
<mohnish_> Got it
<EriC^^> plus it's less messy cause the package manager knows everything that's installed, so nothing gets overlapped etc etc
<xjkx> using pendrive to install, it failed installing grub, i just ignored and used another system to get grub working, but the new system seems to have many errors with libraries now, maybe i should install through cd? i dont know why grub failed to install through pendrive anyway(i meant i burnt the iso to usb)
<oerheks> xjkx, could i be that your machine is UEFI ?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> xjkx: did you checksum the iso you used?
<Sh4d03> Hi all, I'm trying to create a USB using the "All in One System Rescue Toolkit" iso file. There are instructions for creating in under Windows, but I don't have access to one right now. I've tried the "Startup Disk Creator" and I've tried using dd, but both times the USB fails to appear in my boot devices (implying it didn't work). Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: what's iso file like? if you use fdisk or something on it what do you see
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: meaning, mount it and then see what fdisk says?
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: no, try fdisk -l /path/to/iso
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: AiO-SRT_2018-01-02.iso1 *        0 1357823 1357824  663M 17 Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: can you pastebin the results?
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: append | nc termbin.com 9999 to the command
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/pyo4
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: look like dd'ing it should work, did you set your bios to csm legacy?
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: I didn't change anything in the BiOS, but I do have a USB buntu installer that the BiOS detects.
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: when it detects the ubuntu installer, does it offer a black & white grub screen or a menu in the middle of the screen?
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: as in, I can hit the interrupt for the boot devices (F12) and then select it.
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: It's not using grub when I do that.
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: so it does not display a black & white screen/grub menu?
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: It displays a grub menu if I let it continue booting normally - but that just gives me the Ubuntu / Advanced Options options.
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: ok, well i guess the iso is either bad or you need some extra tools to install the mbr and make it "bootable"
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: if the ubuntu installer doesnt give a grub menu, then it's using legacy mode not uefi so the bios is set right
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: did you checksum the iso?
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: perhaps I answered wrong - If I select the Ubuntu installer drive, it goes to grub.
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: yeah
<EriC^^> then you're booting the usb's in uefi mode
<EriC^^> and the iso you have is only made for legacy systems
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: the system contained on the iso is designed to work with both.
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: nope, it's not
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: uefi uses a efi partition type ef00 with a fat filesystem
<EriC^^> if you want run the same fdisk command on an ubuntu .iso and you'll see the difference
<EriC^^> your iso has a ntfs filesystem, with a bootflag on it, it's for legacy systems only
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: I was only going by what it says here -> https://paul.is-a-geek.org/aio-srt/ under "Why can't I boot on 32-bit systems"
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: maybe you downloaded the wrong iso version?
<Sh4d03> EriC^^: I could onyl see one - but I'll look further and see what I can find. Thanks for your help.
<nurul> Hi...
<nurul> How are you guys??
<nurul> Hello ??
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: actually, can you figure out what filesystem it is?
<EriC^^> i just realized fdisk isnt actually showing the filesystem, just the type "17" which could be wrong
<xjkx> i realized i have all systems innstalled in legacy (not uefi), so i wanna install my grub in legacy way. but, i realized, my usb burnt iso only boots if i enable uefi boot, so, it seems it only wants to install grub in uefi, then it fails
<EriC^^> Sh4d03: are you able to mount the iso directly or you need to use losetup ?
<xjkx> my usb-burnt-iso is running in uefi, but i need to install as legacy
<EriC^^> xjkx: run the installer with "ubiquity -b" and then manually install grub-pc
<EriC^^> (after chrooting into installed system from the installer)
<xjkx> what does this ubiquity -b do?it says dont install the grub?
<EriC^^> yes
<xjkx> ok thanks
<xjkx> EriC^^:  do i run it with sudo?
<EriC^^> no
<xjkx> EriC^^:  so then to install grub i only need to install grub-pc package, then do grub-install /dev/sda ?
<EriC^^> xjkx: you need to chroot first, then grub-install /dev/sda
<EriC^^> xjkx: http://pchelp.site/topics/how-to-setup-a-chroot
<xjkx> EriC^^: i can actually boot there, i have a grub in another system ^^ i would only install grub for convenience but i can access the system
<EriC^^> xjkx: ok, then just apt-get install grub-pc and you're good
<EriC^^> xjkx: actually having 1 grub would be better, that way they dont install from an upgrade and overwrite eachother in the mbr
<EriC^^> unless they're on 2 separate hdd's in that case it'd be nice to have grub in the mbr of each respectively and maybe then just remove grub-pc from one
<xjkx> alright, thanks
<guest__> systemwide low frames in ubuntu 18.04 , tried ubuntu mate and budgie too
<EriC^^> guest__: what does xrandr -q show?
<guest__> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jg3FTrKsKR/
<EriC^^> guest__: try "xrandr --newmode "1366_768_60" 85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<EriC^^> nevermind the quote
<EriC^^> guest__: then xrandr --addmode "1366_768_60" --output "eDP-1"
<guest__> EriC^^: xrandr: unrecognized option 'eDP-1'
<dabo_> dabojula
<EriC^^> guest__: my bad, xrandr --addmode eDP-1 1366_768_60
<EriC^^> guest__: then xrandr --output eDP-1 --mode 1366_768_60
<guest__> EriC^^: i was getting 201 frames in 5.0 seconds = 40.008 FPS and now i am getting 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.016 FPS
<EriC^^> guest__: ok
<guest__> EriC^^: still 720 video freezes
<EriC^^> guest__: maybe it's some driver problem? which driver are you using?
<guest__> EriC^^: i915
<guest__> luuk_: ?
<luuk_> oh sorry, that was an accidental click
<jatto> Hello! I am running Ubuntu 18.04 server, and apparently setting the DNS is one of the most difficult challenges of my life
<jatto> Could someone kindly help me out?
<TvL2386> jatto: http://dpaste.com/3V2NW39
<Guest65719> hello
<lotuspsychje> Guest65719: welcome, how can we help you?
<Guest65719> just chat
<Guest65719> :p
<dzipc_> EriC^^: 🙈
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Guest65719
<ubottu> Guest65719: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qwebirc8103> JOIN
<qwebirc8103> how to contribute to ubuntu development
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | qwebirc8103
<ubottu> qwebirc8103: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<jatto> TvL2386: oh netplan... you're right... my bad
<TvL2386> jatto: no problem! Been there, done that :)
<jatto> hehe
<guest__> lotuspsychje: tried ubuntu mate too but still 720 freeze , EriC^^ told me some commands and it increased fps from 40 to 60
<hans_> how can i check if an ubuntu installer is 32bit or 64bit?
<lotuspsychje> guest__: wich graphics card is that?
<guest__> lotuspsychje: intel one
<guest__> HD 520
<lotuspsychje> hans_: when you boot it and its wrong, setup will tell you wrong architecture
<EriC^^> hans_: type "uname -m"
<hans_> lotuspsychje, nope - if you boot up a 64bit installer on a 32bit cpu, it will tell you, but if you boot a 32bit installer on a 64bit cpu, it won't complain
<hans_> (x86 anyway)
<dzipc_> EriC^^: 👍
<lotuspsychje> hans_: if you have a 64bit hardware, you ned to install the 64bit ubuntu iso( wich you choose yourself at download page)
<hans_> EriC^^, thanks
<hans_> lotuspsychje, wrong, 32bit ubuntu will run just fine on 64bit hardware
<hans_> (but won't be able to use more than 4GB ram n stuff)
<lotuspsychje> hans_: i didnt say it would not work, i said ^ scroll up
<hans_> you said "if you have a 64bit hardware, you ned to install the 64bit ubuntu iso"
<hans_> i guess by `ned` you meant `need`
<hans_> bleh, w/e
<lotuspsychje> hans_: that means if your hardware is capable of 64bit, install 64bit
<hans_> well, if you're ram-constrained, you might want to run 32bit ubuntu regardless
<lotuspsychje> hans_: wrong
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok, type "echo $prefix"
<hans_> lotuspsychje,  in 32bit, integers and memory pointers are 4 bytes long, on 64bit ubuntu, they're 8 bytes long, when you run 32bit ubuntu, the system and just about everything will use less ram than running the equivalent 64bit system
<hans_> if you have a cheap VPS with 128MB ram, you may want to run 32bit ubuntu over 64bit ubuntu, even if the cpu is 64bit
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<dzipc_> (hd1,gpt3)/boot/grub
<TvL2386> lol
<Guest91168> Hi, any can help me in IRC ? O what is the channel? Thanks!
<dzipc_> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> Guest91168: what sort of help?
<lotuspsychje> Guest91168: wich channel?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok try "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg
<Guest91168> I need help to install irc kiwi
<dzipc_> get a clear grub cli now
<dzipc_> like the cmd 'clean' in bash
<EriC^^> dzipc_: is there a grub.cfg? try "cat $prefix/grub.cfg"
<lotuspsychje> Guest91168: kiwi is a webirc..
<dzipc_> no
<EriC^^> dzipc_: aha that's the problem then
<dzipc_> not a grub.cfg
<EriC^^> dzipc_: did you have a separate boot partition?
<Guest91168> Yes, can someone help me set it up please?
<lotuspsychje> Guest91168: kiwi was also seen on #ubuntu-touch as web app
<EriC^^> dzipc_: actually nevermind
<lotuspsychje> Guest91168: this is ubuntu support here
<Guest91168> I understand and to what channel can I go?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type "linux (hd1,gpt3)/vmlinuz<tab complete the newest kernel> root=/dev/sda3"
<EriC^^> dzipc_: sorry typo
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type "linux (hd1,gpt3)/boot/vmlinuz<tab complete the newest kernel> root=/dev/sda3"
<TvL2386> Guest91168: if you want support with a certain topic, go the the website of the thing your interested in and see if they have an irc channel or something
<lotuspsychje> Guest91168: https://kiwiirc.com/docs/
<EriC^^> dzipc_: then type "initrd (hd1,gpt3)/boot/initrd<also tab complete same version>"
<EriC^^> dzipc_: then type "boot"
<bag> i need to screenshot a whole webpage, not just the visible part. I found https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13158083/take-a-full-page-screenshot-with-firefox but apparently I cannot write the right command: screenshot pic.png --fullpage returns always error
<lotuspsychje> bag: try kazam
<bag> how should I download a screenshot of the whole page?
<lotuspsychje> bag: make a movie and scroll :p
<EriC^^> bag: what is the error
<bag> all right, and now a serious answer please
<lotuspsychje> bag: like recordmydesktop
<dzipc_> linux <vmxxx><space>root=
<EriC^^> dzipc_: yes
<dzipc_> ok
<EriC^^> dzipc_: if you have the live usb we can just boot that instead
<sarthor> How to share my laptop screen like http://screentask.me do, Want to share or mirror my Linux desktop with ip TV
<bag> TypeError: this.target.tab is nul
<EriC^^> bag: are you sure the tab number is correct?
<mar77i> leftyfb: Mystic continued his linux rage on #c64 later, and it's actually funny, by now I figured out what the problem was by just looking at the inform website...
<bag> EriC^^, got it, it doesnt work with tor on
<mar77i> nacc: you were trying to help him too, right?
<EriC^^> bag: oh
<mar77i> so basically the inform website offerst an ubuntu package for gnome-inform - the gui build of the damn thing.
<lotuspsychje> mar77i: i think they both afk
<mar77i> they might find these lines in the backlog for a laugh :)
<lotuspsychje> mar77i: idle in #ubuntu-discuss you will find them when online
<dzipc_> wow! it sames good now!
<mar77i> *seems
<dzipc_> EriC^^: 👍👍👍
<dzipc_> seems
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> dzipc_: it booted? it's just temporary though hold on
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type please "ls -lR /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
 * bag sends a cookie to EriC^^ 
<dzipc_> it booted into the GUI system
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok, now to fix the problem..
<EriC^^> dzipc_: please run the command and also "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/547u
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/547u
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/2fon
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type "sudo update-grub"
<EriC^^> then "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/fqdg
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<guest__> ubuntu 18.04.1 is released?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | guest__
<ubottu> guest__: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<EriC^^> dzipc_: try to reboot and see what happens
<dzipc_> ok
<lotuspsychje> guest__: expected 26 july
<guest__> thanks
<dzipc_> EriC^^: It automatically reboots sucessful!👍👍👍👍👍
<OlofL> How do I lower system sounds only, in ubuntu 1804?
<leftyfb> OlofL: I don't think you can
<leftyfb> OlofL: unless it's sound -> sound effects and move the slider
<illuminated> hopefully I can get my files backed up soon and drop windows off this box and put ubuntu on it.
<EriC^^> dzipc_: great!
<test2> quit
<fdgfdg> be carefull illuminated.. i did that then kept running into trouble
<fdgfdg> make sure u understand linux demanding terminal stuff befur eu jump completely
<lotuspsychje> fdgfdg: please dont generalize things
<fdgfdg> wata thing to say, i madvising to be careful
<fdgfdg> i wish i was
<lotuspsychje> fdgfdg: users are not helped with what 'could happen'
<fdgfdg> what often happens more like
<illuminated> I've been using linux/bsd for awhile as servers.  Just not as a desktop OS.
<fdgfdg> im just telling him to be carefull,. i know fanboys dont like it. but im a realist
<leftyfb> fdgfdg: Please stop. Your personal experience and challenges do not apply to everyone. Unlike you, other people don't have a problem reading documentation when they want to know how to do something.
<fdgfdg> depends how much reading u want to do.. and please stop generalizing, like u know wat 'other people ' are willing to do
<fdgfdg> accuse me of generalizing and u do it ureself
<lotuspsychje> fdgfdg: move to ubuntu-discuss please, not here
<leftyfb> fdgfdg: Please stop. This is a support channel.
<dzipc_> EriC^^:  you are so nice and powerful!
<dzipc_> 👏👏👏
<qwebirc53459> hi
<qwebirc53459> help me
<leftyfb> qwebirc53459: Hello. What can we help you with?
<qwebirc53459> someone
<leftyfb> !ask | qwebirc53459
<ubottu> qwebirc53459: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc53459> i just installed ubuntu on windows10 using windows store, i donno how to start ubuntu command line?
<leftyfb> !wsl | qwebirc53459
<ubottu> qwebirc53459: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Raybih> Mormonism
<lotuspsychje> Raybih: can we help you?
<Raybih> , nontrinitarian denominations comprise a minority of modern Christianity.
<kasper> Mormonism is the predominant religious tradition of the Latter Day Saint movement of Restorationist Christianity started by Joseph Smith in Western New York in the 1820s and 30s
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Raybih kasper
<ubottu> Raybih kasper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phocean> hello
<phocean> are you guys here keeping Apparmor enabled on your workstations ?
<leftyfb> phocean: Please ask for help with an issue you are having. Not what others are doing.
<phocean> leftyfb, ok, sorry. To clarify, my issue is that it is throwing to many alerts all the time (DHCP, man, and other stuff).
<phocean> I feel it is too noizy for a workstation
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: Can you post some examples to pastebin and send us the link here?
<phocean> the SELinux guys in Fedora managed to improve that, after many years
<hfp> Can anyone recommend a URL shortener that doesn't track you (i.e. not bit.ly or goo.gl)? I'm looking for something like dpaste.de but for URL shortening.
<phocean> but that is not the case in Ubuntu, it seems
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: That isn't an Ubuntu support question. For non-support related questions, please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: Did you see my response?
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, yes, here is an excerpt : https://pastebin.com/G0zVmcHH
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, yesterday the man issue got sorted here, as the profile is not optimal
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> any idea to fix this: Failed to find module 'vhba'
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: did you create your own custom profile or was it mostly in a default state?
<leftyfb> tekisui: in what context?
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, not a single one, that's all default
<tekisui> some kernel error
<pragmaticenigma> !details | tekisui
<ubottu> tekisui: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tekisui> ok, merci
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, and it is normal use of the system, so it should not be so noisy
<leftyfb> tekisui: when do you get it to show up? Please be detailed in your answers
<tekisui> in start up screen
<tekisui> then i did systemctl
<tekisui>  systemctl --failed
<leftyfb> tekisui: what version of ubuntu?
<tekisui> 16.04
<leftyfb> tekisui: why are you typing "systemctl --failed"?
<tekisui> i had some spam virus in it
<tekisui> think it was in firefox
<tekisui> dunno if it´s connected
<leftyfb> tekisui: I doubt it
<tekisui> ok :)
<tekisui> well will tinker a bit more
<tekisui> last time messed up intel video card
<tekisui> i thought i killed the bios
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: I'm not familiar enough with AppArmor to know how to create profiles and help reduce it's noisiness. Did you enable any 3rd party package repositories? Do you have any custom or self compiled programs installed?
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, not, it is all default applications. I am using Docker, but otherwise nothing special. I would disable Apparmor if it was not an important security component of Docker, precisely.
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, maybe I am going to remove all profiles except Docker... but it should not reach that point if the profiles were better adjusted, in my opinion.
<pragmaticenigma> are these within the Docker container, or this is the host machine of Docker throwing these errors?
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, no, for instance CUPS happens when printing to my network printer
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, man in the terminal of the host
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, and network manager, when plugging an USB ethernet cable
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: I understand the triggers... what I don't understand is what environment you are running Ubuntu
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, a thinkpad laptop
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: that is the hardware, not the environment
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to determine is it the host operating system running Docker that has AppAmor errors, or is it the operating system inside one of the Docker containers giving out AppAmor errors
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, it is the host that has these errors
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: Did the host OS installation come from Ubuntu, or did you download an install image from another resource?
<kantlivelong> has anyone ever seen an issue where pressing alt/win/cmd+left/right results in switching VTs. on 16.04
<kantlivelong> it's maddening
<pragmaticenigma> kantlivelong: Vertual terminals, or virtual desktops?
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, official channel from Ubuntu (I work in infosec)
<kantlivelong> pragmaticenigma: terminals. its leaving X
<pragmaticenigma> kantlivelong: I believe that is normal. I've never used that shortcut before
<kantlivelong> ALT+LEFT?
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: Any thought that the Docker installation added or reconfigured profiles?
<kantlivelong> IE go back on a browser or file manager
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, no, it's impossible, the profiles are intact
<pragmaticenigma> kantlivelong: I'm not understanding what you are saying. Your sentences are incomplete and fragmented
<kantlivelong> pragmaticenigma: pressing ALT+LEFT ARROW results in switching to another VT. That is certainly not normal.
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: I'm not seeing any appamor in my logs... where do you find them?
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, I will adjust them by hand then, but I hope this will improve in the future. It must be very annoying for users that cannot deal with it.
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, you can find them in /var/log/kern.log and just grep on apparmor.
<pragmaticenigma> kantlivelong: you are correct, that is not normal, at least I have not experienced it
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, I do receive notification popups also, if you don't it means you have no trouble
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: Right, I'm trying to figure out how my machine is configured so I can see if I can trigger something
<james> hi guys
<james> anybody?
<Guest48522> what?
<Guest48522> i'm james
<Guest48522> can u hear me?
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: What I might considering doing is spinning up an install without Docker... take the profiles and compare them to the misbehaving system and see what the differences are
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: that might help you isolate what the problem is specifically
<pragmaticenigma> Guest48522: (james) When you choose a name, it needs to be unique. There is another person here that already uses that name and it is not available to you.
<Guest48522> so
<Guest48522> quit
<Guest48522> 怎么不quit
<pragmaticenigma> Guest48522 the command is /quit
<FurretUber> Hi, I have used clamscan to scan my computer and it detected viruses on programs provided by the package dh-exec
<FurretUber> /usr/lib/dh-exec/dh-exec-strip: Unix.Trojan.Vali-6606621-0 FOUND
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: Have you installed any 3rd party PPAs or installed software from sources other than those provided by Ubuntu?
<Lachezar> Hey all. I've got a weird problem with my newly installed Xubuntu: "ssh-add -l" shows all my keys in ~/.ssh, but "ssh-add -D" does not clear the keys, and always asks for password even though I have 'ssh-add -s /.../pkcs-11.so'. Really nagging!
<FurretUber> No, this package is from first party. I have checked its sha256, I'm wondering if it's a false positive: https://www.virustotal.com/pt/file/5de40e115f1748edf370c373e36a1d4077afcd91167bee799ee1609b34b173d1/analysis/1531833770/
<oerheks> FurretUber, do this check, probably a false positive >> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2396418
<oerheks> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2018/07/msg00580.html
<oerheks> happens a lot with clamav
<FurretUber> The sha384 is the same
<FurretUber> And the package is dh-exec
<pragmaticenigma> if the checksum matches the official checksum from the repos... My feeling is your safe.
<hggdh> FurretUber: see https://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg1553968.html
<oerheks> see, false positive
<FurretUber> Thank you, pretty strange. I found a Gentoo forums discussion where one user says it's a ClamAV 0.94 issue
<FurretUber> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8241086.html
<oerheks> yeah, so you re running gentoo ?
<oerheks> LoLz
<FurretUber> No, I found it
<FurretUber> When I was searching about Unix.Trojan.Vali-6606621-0
<MonkeyDust> FurretUber  what's the output of       cat /etc/issue
<oerheks> FurretUber, our clamav is much newer :-D ... so,., tell the truth!
<oerheks> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.4+addedllvm-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 107 kB, installed size 796 kB
<oerheks> !info clamav xenial
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.4+addedllvm-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 100 kB, installed size 739 kB
<oerheks> i rest my case
<blockflaw> FurretUber: the way these things work is that they search for "signatures" which are sequences of bytes that _might_ look like malware from teh database. IF clamav finds something, it's not 100% guaranteed to be that. If it doesn't, it's never 100% guarantee there's nothing in it.
<blockflaw> this pretty much is applicable to ALL antivirus/antimalware or even IDS
<FurretUber> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS \n \l
<pragmaticenigma> I was always under the impression that ClamAV was mostly a tool for finding Windows Viruses that were being hidden on Unix machines. (Like scanning e-mail, ftp, websites for virus payloads). Didn't know they'd expanded it out to Unix/Linux specific threats
<blockflaw> pragmaticenigma: the way it works, it doesn't matter what's the source of the signature. but yeah, they cover everything the can.
<FurretUber> Well, I wrote wrong before. When I wrote 0.94 it was 0.99.4, sorry
<Ubu-1604> question : what is the difference between the 'ubuntu software - Updates' and the seperate 'software updater' icon? .. i always use the seperate software updater, but the other says I have OS updates to install (1) .. I'm not sure if I should run both?
<UserUS> Ubu-1604, The other one suck tbg, I ignore it completely. I'll run updates and it still says I have them all the time
<UserUS> Ubu-1604, best way to get the sys updates is just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ubu-1604> UserUS: oh .. so run that sudo command seperately? .. I'll try that now.
<UserUS> Ubu-1604, yeah, I do sudo apt-get update && upgrade && dist-upgrade
<Ubu-1604> another quick one .. I just discovered the ubuntu web browser .. runs fast .. how do I get the lastest version? .. I was just going to look in the Snap store
<Ubu-1604> UserUS: is that sudo command 3 seperate lines? .. sorry I'm kinda new to the ubunto world .. or just run that whole line with the  '&&'
<Ubu-1604> UserUS: when I upgraded Quassel irc I had to use a INSTALL command as well
<UserUS> Ubu-1604, you can put it in terminal the way I put it, or you can do each apt-get by themselves. so sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. To get the newest version of something, run an apt install and it'll update to the newest version
<UserUS> Ubu-1604, https://askubuntu.com/questions/301484/how-do-i-update-ubuntu-manually
<Ubu-1604> UserUS: awsome :) ... so I can do that for any software on here? .. like the Ubuntu web browser .. I was to upgrade it .. how do I even find the version number? .. there is nothing on the main web browser menu .. is there an easy way to find any version nunmber of software I have installed?
<lotuspsychje> Ubu-1604: apt-cache policy your-package-name-here
<UserUS> Ubu-1604, also running the update and upgrade will automatically include the built in browser
<Ubu-1604> ok yes I understand now :) .. ya the built in web browser is nice, BUT I don't see any HOME button .. which is why I was going to try and upgrade
<Ubu-1604> seems to show in the book marks though so that's ok
<Ubu-1604> last question ... is there a way I can make the quick launch bar wider? .. I want to add more icons but the bar is full .. i was hoping for 2 rows or even a way to make a folder to put icons in.  Or maybe a better launch bar app/snap?  I'm using ubuntu 16.04
<xjkx> just fresh installed 18.04, openbox doesn't work. When i right click to get a menu, I get the menu, but then that menu never goes away. If I click again, I get another menu, and another, and another, it doesn't clear up the screen. If I move a window, I see the window being replicated like in a mirror. It just doesn't clear up. What am I missing?
<blockflaw> xjkx: there's a bug for it with solution, lemme find it for you
<xjkx> blockflaw: ok :)
<blockflaw> xjkx: bug #1733125
<ubottu> bug 1733125 in openbox (Ubuntu) "desktop background does not refresh" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733125
<UserUS> Ubu-1604, you could check out the unity-tweak-tool and try using that to customize the dock more
<xjkx> blockflaw: will check it, thank you
<blockflaw> xjkx: #3 fixes it
<Ubu-1604> UserUS: ok I'll look into that tweek tool .. I'm runing thoes sudo commands you pasted before .. yes it seems to be updating some areas.
<blockflaw> xjkx: just note that is changing a system file, so whenever the package that defines the file updates, it will be reverted, until this is fixed.
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<silv3r_m00n1> i upgraded to ubutu 18.04 and now i cant find commands gksudo and kdesudo
<silv3r_m00n1> where are they ?
<xjkx> blockflaw: alright, is it in this same page they tell when it's fixed?
<blockflaw> xjkx: It should be yes. marking the bug as affecting you and subscribing to it is one way to increase heat and show the maintainer it's becoming important.
<xjkx> blockflaw: got it, thanks
<blockflaw> xjkx: btw, openbox works fine, that's only the background not refreshing/clearing. it's annoying at best, but otherwise doesn't impair functionality, hence the slowness to fix it.
<xjkx> makes sense
<freeone3000> How do I report a bug against a package if I don't have X?
<rory> I think you can open bugs directly through the Launchpad website
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: wich bug you wanan report on what package?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: docker.io has "#!/bin/sh" as a first line in its uninstall script and uses shopt in the script body, causing it to unclean uninstall.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: are you using docker from the repos? or ppa or snap?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: from universe.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: you running ubuntu-server?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: uname -a reads Linux build-server 4.13.0-1018-azure #21-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 17 13:58:38 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: could you re-ask in #ubuntu-server first please, perhaps its a known problem before you start a bug?
<freeone3000> well assumably the known bug would also show up in the bug tracker.
<freeone3000> yep, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/docker.io/+bug/1744599 . Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1744599 in docker.io (Ubuntu Artful) "package docker.io (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: you running artful server?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: I'm running the Azure Ubuntu image.
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<bag> I applied for a job today. Online. My full application is 16 MBs big. It includes scanned copies of my bachelor and master. Each of those is 5MB big. Used the highest resolution available. How could I reduce the size of each of those files, but still make it look good on the whole pdf?
<pi`> Hello
<bag> how do I reduce size of scanned documents without losing much quality?
<blockflaw> bag: DPI. you can go as low as 96 or even 72 to have it readable on screen (but they'll be murky and blurry, especially text, in print)
<bag> blockflaw, assume the receiver is going to rpint it on DIN-A4
<genii> bag: What format are these documents currently in?
<bag> pdf
<Shabbysheik> bag: if you dont want to rescan you can use http://www.alfredklomp.com/programming/shrinkpdf/
<Shabbysheik> little script that works well
<bag> genii, originally xcf
<bag> and pdf
<genii> bag: As Shabbysheik says, you can reduce them with shrinkpdf, there is also pdfcompress and pdftk
<blockflaw> bag: for A4 print I wouldn't go lower than 200 DPI, 300 is standard for offset and digital print, 600 is standard for crisp rasterized text.
<genii> I've had better results with pdfcompress
<bag> 600 is what I used to scan originally
<swein> Does 18.04 still not support Multiple display individual DPI scaling? I have a 4k and 1440P, all scaling is for both. I've tried gnome tweak tools also
<blockflaw> bag: if it's not text, you can lower it to 300. I mean you can lower even text to 300, but it'll be slightly fuzzy in print, not clear and crisp as 600
<blockflaw> pure text documents, black and white (NOT grayscale), 600 DPI should compress quite well.
<bag> blockflaw, afraid I dont want that: bachelor and master diploma
<blockflaw> then 600 it is, lossles compression.
<blockflaw> 1-bit (black and white, not grayscale) if it's pure text. that will significantly reduce the file size.
<bag> http://www.alfredklomp.com/programming/shrinkpdf/ is down from where I am
<ioria> bag, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pXZnfGC8Dk/
<oerheks> how many days of support do i have left? 17.10 supports ends in juli.. but when?
<entuland> hello everybody, I'm installing Ubuntu Server 18.4 via Hyper-V, the installation process asked me about the disk (I created a 30GB virtual disk)
<entuland> will I be fine with everything set for / as ext4, or should I manually partition it to use swap or the alike?
<entuland> I just need it to mess with some simple dev sites under apache and PHP, nothing fancy
<ioria> entuland, 18.04 uses swapfile
<entuland> ioria: so I'll be fine with the preset I guess, thanks
<ioria> entuland, yes
<entuland> great, thanks again :)
<Han> In which package is ubuntu-bug installed?
<ioria> apport
<rory> you can know this in future with dpkg -S `which ubuntu-bug`
<rory> apport: /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug
<Han> ioria, thanks
<ioria> Han, ok
<Han> rory, I didn't have it installed yet.
<oerheks> Han,  then you run not ubuntu..
<oerheks> ubuntu-bug is standard available
<Ubu-1604> question : what is the 'super S' key stroke for multiple workspaces?
<Han> oerheks, that must be it.
<rory> apport comes with ubuntu - on ubuntu if you try to run a command that is not installed, it will tell you which packages provide the command
 * Han facepalms and wanders off.
<Guest26401> Hello is this where you ask if you need help?
<oerheks> guest help with ubuntu, correct
<rory> it is, but you should set another nickname e.g. /nick AnimeWeedLord420
<Guest26401> Great, i am trying to delete /dev/loops and i can't understand how
<oerheks> typing numbers is boring, so i do not.
<oerheks> dev loops.. those are snaps, let them be, or remove the snap
<rory> yeah files in /dev/ you don't delete really, it's a pseudo-device that represents some bit of "hardware" on your machine
<Ubu-1604> question : how do I get to use all 4 of these multiple work spaces? .. the main one always seems to be overlayed? .. I can't use the other 3.
<rory> "hardware" in quotes cos it doesn't have to be a physical device
<rory> Guest26401: overall what are you trying to achieve?
<Ubu-1604> nevermind, i figured iot out.
<rory> Ubu-1604: you can switch between them with ctrl-alt-arrow-keys
<Ubu-1604> rory:  ahhh thank you .. got it ... this multiple workspace thing IS awsome :P~~~ .. I'm kinda new to ubuntu
<rory> it is pretty useful usually. like a boss key. you can have IRC and Reddit on one workspace, and swoosh it all away whhen someone walks past
<oerheks> Ubu-1604, on the panel of any window, right click > move to ..
<Ubu-1604> oerheks: ya i also see it on the launcher bar and using that tweek tool I can just move to a side of the screen to get to it.
<drean> And why would I want snaps? I have not installed or created any to my knowledge (pre guest26401)
<thePiGrepper> you wouldnt. it's only needed if you want latest/development builds
<oerheks> some packages in softwarecenter are snaps, no longer deb
<oerheks> so get used to it, it is the future ( snaps and flatpack)
<ffejj> can someone help me change my tty resolution on mate 18.04?
<Ubu-1604> brb .. reboot
<oerheks> ffejj, set your personal font and size in your terminal profile
<oerheks> there is no resolution change
<drean> But it is annoying to see these loops when i am trying to look at my disk
<ffejj> oerheks: well... i am using the largest size of terminal font, but it's still a bit too small because my res is 3840 2160
<oerheks> there is a scaling option in systemsettings
<ffejj> can you elaborate?
<ffejj> what is "systemsettings"?
<oerheks> oh i am wrong, scaling is available in gnome-tweak-tool
<ffejj> oh :(
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<oerheks> under 'fonts'
<ffejj> i'm in tty mode, not gnome
<oerheks> 1,25 would do a lot for Hdpi
<oerheks> then there is no resolution option, else than increasing fonts to absurd big, like 72
<nacc> spaces: saw your question from yes. re: php-curl, can you repeat it?
<nacc> waltman: right, but if docker-inc updates the snap, you get the new version automatically
<ffejj> i don't think i have any fonts that big oerheks.
<endlessdream> So what is the purpose of snaps / loops?
<ppf> what's a loop
<nacc> endlessdream: do you mean loopback mounted filesystems?
<nacc> ppf: -^ possibly
<ppf> ah. that's just files mounted as if they were devices
<endlessdream> i mean /dev/loop that they said earlier was connected to snaps
<ppf> and snaps are a containerized packaging format
<endlessdream> Okey, why is that a good/bad thing?
<ppf> because it provides application isolation, bundles all dependencies, and provides contexts for different concurrent application versions
<endlessdream> I am very new to ubuntu (like a week) and don't understand much so that is why i ask here. I prefer to talk people.
<ppf> so for security, safety, and dependency management
<endlessdream> So to make the programs run more efficiently and secure?
<ppf> just more secure
<blackflow> well, not all of them. --classic snaps are not confined.
<ppf> mostly more safe
<blackflow> the primary "purpose" for snaps and flatpaks is that vendors can deliver the software without having to battle the base OS for dependencies, and/or clobbering the main filesystem.
<ppf> yes
<ppf> safety and security are an added opt-in bonus
<endlessdream> So insted they clobber the fdisk?
<blackflow> the secondary purpose is isolation through interfaces.
<ppf> yes ;D
<blackflow> my biggest gripe with snaps is that you must be very careful which ones you install. anyone can upload anything and you have to trust them, their security policies, etc...  I prefer the maintainer middleman in default repos.
<ppf> indeed. i'm not using snapd
<endlessdream> Okay that sounds good and all but I find it annoying that I have to scroll through 15 loops and one mapping just to find my disks,
<oerheks> plus point is roll back, it keeps 3 versions
<blackflow> endlessdream: I think there's a bug open for that
<endlessdream> But i have not installed any snaps or loops to my onw knowledge
<blackflow> endlessdream: the problem being in the gnome file manager, right?
<oerheks> some packages in softwarecenter are snaps, no longer deb
<ppf> oerheks: i'm also not using softwarecenter ;)
<blackflow> 18.04 comes with a few pre-installed snaps.
<endlessdream> the snaps are gnome-<blahblah>, discord, spotify and vlc
<endlessdream> with a majority being gnome
<qwebirc78249> hello
<qwebirc78249> on trying to install ubuntu to my pc it says grub failed
<blackflow> endlessdream: parts of gnome at any rate.
<Werterd> Wow. It's still not ready for the masses
<qwebirc78249> what should i do
<endlessdream> so then the question becomes can I keep the programs but remove the snaps and loops
<Werterd> Qweirc78249 install with no internet. Weird but try it
<qwebirc78249> it says fatal error grub failed
<qwebirc78249> what do i do
<Werterd> Qwebirc78249 Qweirc78249 install with no internet. Weird but try it
<qwebirc78249> yes thats what i did
<Werterd> Simple stuff like this for a LTR
<Werterd> Shouldn't be so hard
<qwebirc78249> i am new to it
<qwebirc78249> i guess am not getting the right partition to install it
<qwebirc78249> because i am trying to dual boot with windows
<Werterd> Maybe.
<Werterd> Did you try sudo update-grub
<pragmaticenigma> Werterd: Please stop, you are not being helpful and only confusing other people.
<qwebirc78249> how do i do it
<Werterd> What are you talking about. He can try sudo update-grub
<ppf> blackflow: true, 18.04 brings back snapd
<pragmaticenigma> Werterd: The system is not installed yet...
<qwebirc78249> Yes it isn't installed it fails
<Werterd> Does it boot from the install USB
<ppf> endlessdream: you can remove the snaps
<qwebirc78249> yes it boots from the install USB
<qwebirc78249> but it is now among the boot options
<qwebirc78249> and if i try to boot it from there it takes me to grub2 where i just type commands
<Werterd> Does the install USB boot to a desktop
<qwebirc78249> the only way to exit is if i press the power button
<qwebirc78249> the install usb boots to a desktop
<UserUS> in Ubuntu 18.04 is there a way to disable the opacity change in the top bar and bottom dock bar?
<UserUS> when you maximize a windows that is, it turns grey and less transparent
<Werterd> When installing select other. Select partions to install too. Also select the UEFI partation. But do not format the UEFI. Also disconnect the Internet
<Werterd> Qwebirc78249 how is it now
<Guest75452> So how do i delete the snaps?
<endlessdream> Hi again rebooted. ppf how do i delete the snaps?
<ppf> endlessdream: i'm guessing software center
<ppf> no idea though
<endlessdream> Do you think that i have to delete the program to delete the snaps?
<ppf> lol no
<ppf> use it to delete the snap
<ducasse> endlessdream: 'snap remove <nameofsnap>'
<endlessdream> thanks, i'll try
<ducasse> endlessdream: you can use 'snap list' to look up the names of installed snaps
<nacc> note that, afaik, local config for the snaps will remain even on removal (in ~/snap, if the snap uses it)
<endlessdream> okay, but it is as i feared. If i remove the snap the program is also removed
<nacc> uh... of course?
<nacc> endlessdream: why would you think anything otherwise?
<endlessdream> Because I really know nothing of comuters :D
<nacc> your sentence just now was "I removed a program so the program is also removed"
<nacc> endlessdream: perhaps learn a bit :)
<endlessdream> that is why i am here ;)
<endlessdream> and i was hoping that the snap wasnt the program itself but a pathway to it kinda
<nacc> that's not how anything works
<nacc> snap or not
<nacc> endlessdream: if you remove a deb, what happens? do you magically have the program from the deb still?
<newbii> Hello people I am trying to make work my Epson scanner under freshly installed Bionic beaver. I installed the packages from the Epson site but still the "simple scan" says - no scanner detected. any help?
<endlessdream> obvs not. but as i said i am here to learn, no need to be condesending
<endlessdream> and as obvs i failed to understand what a snap is. but now i understand more
<nacc> endlessdream: honestly, not being condescending; snap and deb are just different ways to get programs
<endlessdream> okey thanks :)
<ioria> newbii, don't know exactly your issue, but sometime those pkgs create and install libs in wrong places like in /usr/lib64
<endlessdream> then the question becomes is it possible to convert a snap to a deb?
<leftyfb> endlessdream: they're not the same thing, no. In fact, a lot of snaps are built from deb source packages
<leftyfb> why would you want to?
<newbii> ioria - and what should I do? )
<newbii> actually the similar procedure worked for pangolin
<newbii> and installed this scanner
<ioria> newbii,   are you still using 12.04 ?
<newbii> no- just changed to 18.04
<newbii> and no scanner
<endlessdream> Okej, sad. I want to get rid of my /dev/loop<#>
<ioria> newbii,   and  you reinstalled the drivers , right ?
<nacc> endlessdream: no, i think you are being a bit silly, tbh.
<nacc> endlessdream: snaps *must* use loopback mounting. Just get used to it.
<nacc> endlessdream: i'm guessing you don't like that they show up in `df -h` usage, or something?
<endlessdream> Okay, and yes I probably am. Yeah.
<newbii> ioria: i erased pangolin completely and installed beaver from scratch. then downloadd the drivers from epson site and installed them there was no error during installation, just once it asked if Ok to install xsltproc i said ok
<endlessdream> Thanks for the help. I learn a lot.
<nacc> endlessdream: you can just a grep to skip stuff on loop, if that's what is bothering you
<newbii> when i say $iscan  it replies no scanner connected. Of course I checked the wires and all. It works as before with Windows
<ppf> mmh what happened to the python rsvg module
<nacc> ppf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-desktop/+publishinghistory removed in debian, unmaintained
<endlessdream> no what I am bothered by is that the loops show up among my disks
<ppf> nacc: :(
<ioria> newbii,   no idea; can you paste /etc/sane.d/dll.conf ?   cat /etc/sane.d/dll.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> endlessdream: i think you are misunderstanding what df is showing you
<nacc> endlessdream: df shows you mounted filesystem usage; snaps are shiped as squashfs images and loopback mounted, so df also shows them.
<ppf> endlessdream: so i just uninstall snapd ...
<newbii> ioria: http://termbin.com/qa1c
<akbarfwd> my computer working slower on ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> akbarfwd: as opposed to what?
<endlessdream> Okay but I am assuming that if i uninstall snapd that the snaps won't work and i still want the programs
<ioria> newbii,   usb connected or what ?
<blackflow> endlessdream: you can filter df with -t, and/or -T + grep
<newbii> ioria- yes
<akbarfwd> as opposed to 17.04
<endlessdream> nacc thanks
<nacc> endlessdream: yes, you are operating simply under very false sassumptions. So please learn a bit, as we've told you a few times.
<endlessdream> yes I am trying
<ioria> newbii,   cat /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules  | nc termbin.com 9999
<newbii> endlessdream{: you have a nice nick )
<endlessdream> blackflow i do not understand what that means
<endlessdream> hah thank newbii
<blackflow> endlessdream: if the huge df output is a problem for you, you can filter it to show you only specific filesystems
<newbii> here it goes: cat: /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules: No such file or directory
<leftyfb> endlessdream: df -x squashfs
<endlessdream> ahke thanks
<leftyfb> endlessdream: you could make that into an alias for df
<ioria> newbii,   ls  /etc/udev/rules.d/  | nc termbin.com 9999
<newbii> ioria - I read in the WEB that they have replaced libsane by libsane1 and this just broke the scanner accesses. 1 sec, pasting
<ioria> newbii, ok
<newbii> 70-snap.core.rules
<ioria> newbii, you exact model ?
<ioria> *r
<qwebirc15334> Hello everyone
<ImageJPEG> I have a Ubuntu 18.04 LTS in a virtualbox on a Mac. I've set the dock to autohide when a window is over the dock area but unlike 16.04 LTS, the dock doesn't unhide when you move your mouse over a certain area.
<newbii> epson workforce GT-1500
<endlessdream> great!
<qwebirc15334> could someone give me a hand with NVIDIA Optimus?
<endlessdream> Although, i faild to say earlier that it is not the df that is the annoyance it is the fdisk
<jrgilman> Hey, I just installed 18.04 and that first login setup helper crashed at the live patch portion. Anyone know what that program is called so i can re run it?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1728012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728012 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Many 3rd party scanner drivers are broken by a sane change" [High,Confirmed]
<ioria> newbii, ^
<newbii> ioria - thanks for the link
<newbii> seems that there is no hope, right?
<nacc> endlessdream: why are you running fdisk regularly?
<newbii> ioria: ok if I instll WINE then maybe it is OK to scan docs?
<ioria> i don't know , sorry
<newbii> ioria: in any case this is a great help, I understand the situation now. thanks!!
<ioria> newbii, you are welcome
<kp231> hi
<SimonNL> newbii: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModuleFromResult     search GT-1500     download install use sane or xsane I think to see if it works
<sweb> how can i solved https://serverfault.com/questions/922311/ubuntu-pressed-exit-with-code-1 ... what's my problem ?
<ikonia> whats the problem ?
<sweb> ikonia: exit with code 1 on preseed /late_command
<sweb> it's simple bash command that not execute well on preseed
<nacc> uh
<nacc> why are you using in-target and /target ?
<ikonia> late_command is not bash
<nacc> and indeed -^
<nacc> try runnnig it from the shell in the installer and see why it fails
<nacc> *then* convert it to a preseed
<ryuo> that really should be in a shell script.
<nacc> absolutely should be
<nacc> also, read your snippet and thinkg about how the shell interprets your redirect (>)
<sweb> nacc: i tried without /target as / but same error ... is there any multi line example of write preseed shell script that work
<newbii> ioria: actually in the discussion on the page you mentioned there is a workaround
<ryuo> sweb: foo; bar; baz
<ryuo> sweb: fyi, sed can take multiple expressions. see -e argument.
<sweb> ryuo: what's in-target or /target in many searches appears
<ioria> newbii, does   it work ?
<nacc> sweb: so you don't know what you're doing in the preseed, but youa re doing it anyways?
<nacc> sweb: why are you using a preseed at all?
<ryuo> wouldn't it be easier just to do this post-install over ssh?
<nacc> or using any of many system configuration/deployment tools
<sweb> nacc: fully automation on installation not ... i used ansible after installation but installation is not automatic at all
<newbii> ioria - I do not quite understand what the guy means. Could you help? he says 'sudo ln -sfr /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane'
<newbii> well this i understand
<ryuo> i must be weird. i've been doing manual installs to bootstrap my servers for the last 4-5 years...
<newbii> then he says generate '/etc/udev/rules.d/79-udev-epson.rules'
<newbii> what does it mean??
<sweb> after this commands i dont need to configure my ssh ... so ansible can take anything else ... but before ssh installation ansible or any atuomation is not useful preseed will be helpful
<ioria> newbii, he linkedtwo  libs directories
<sweb> ryuo: did you think what's use case of preseed ... configure base installation of server ... automation ... configure the ssh must be part of automation
<newbii> Ok so do you mean that after the  'sudo ln -sfr /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane'
<newbii> it must work?
<ioria> how can i know  ? :þ
<ryuo> sweb: preseed only makes sense if you need to deploy the same configuration over and over again. it's a lot of work just for one system.
<newbii> he says then "genereate ... etc... " should I also generate smth?
<Woodpecker> Hey I would like to have a page on ubuntu.com scrubbed of personal contact information.
<Woodpecker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/community/Kivi
<newbii> ioria: ok I did the link - 1 sec trying
<nacc> sweb: ryuo: and if you really need that, then use any number of tools that help with deoployment, not preseed directly
<newbii> ioria : no, the same reply form iscan
<ioria> sy
<newbii> wait but what does it mean:  generate '/etc/udev/rules.d/79-udev-epson.rules'
<sweb> ryuo: think about just simple program can generate preseed and iso for you and many repeated use cases for you.
<sweb> nacc: could you provide some of that tools solve my problem ?
<ment0s> is there any reason why multiple three part domains on dns search would not work ? I have few three part domains ex: search test.test1.domain.com test1.domain.com test2.domain.com test3.domain.com ; this doesnt seem to work for. nslookup failes for all of them. when I have just search test1.domain.com it works
<nacc> sweb: what is your eventual end goal? install one machine? install 100s of machines? install 1000s of machines? install 1000s of VMs?
<blackflow> Woodpecker: why can't you edit it?
<ryuo> blackflow: it's immutable page.
<Woodpecker> blackflow: it says immutable page.
<blackflow> Woodpecker: even when you log in?
<nacc> Woodpecker: are you logged in?
<Woodpecker> nacc: I am, but maybe I have more than one account... and that Im logged into the wrong one. I dont think so though.
<Woodpecker> ill check.
<ryuo> ment0s: what's your problem exactly?
<sweb> nacc: automation is not just about number ... test unit .. and prevent mistakes ... for no i install about less than 200 servers by now and maybe will be grows .. i dono but i like automation and it's help me a lot ... even in 3 servers ... i dont like to do repeat myself
<nacc> Woodpecker: given that this nick does not match the nick explicitly mentioned on that page...
<Woodpecker> nacc: Im logged in with that nick, and on the bottom it says editted by akiva... so
<nacc> Woodpecker != Kivi, is what I mean :)
<newbii> ioria - his advice (this is #25) contains indeed the next step - this story of generating a file
<newbii> but how can i do this?
<Woodpecker> nacc: oh. here let me log into irc
<nacc> sweb: you might want #ubuntu-server
<nacc> Woodpecker: it's fine, and fwiw, i logged in and can edit the page
<nacc> Woodpecker: so it's definitely account related
<nacc> i forget which channel to contact for the wiki, though
<Woodpecker> nacc: that is interesting...
<ment0s> ryuo: when I have multiple domains in resolv.conf it doesnt search domains at all, only single domain works
<ryuo> ment0s: you know what those are for, right?
<Woodpecker> nacc: can you just remove the email, or do you need confirmation that I am who I am?
<ryuo> search domains.
<nacc> Woodpecker: i'm not comfortable doing it for you
<ment0s> ryuo: for appending dns suffix to hostnames, do you ?
<ryuo> ment0s: from what i recall those only apply to single-label lookups.
<nacc> Woodpecker: and even if you were to login as the appropriate IRC nick, that's not really sufficient
<nacc> Woodpecker: i think you can reach out to the wiki admins
<ioria> newbii, i'am  reading that the repost it's mostly about brother brscan3 drivers ...
<ioria> *report
<Woodpecker> nacc: I understand. what if I send you an email from the email that is listed on there?
<Woodpecker> wait thats tough... because @linux is just a forwarding email...
<ryuo> ment0s: ... anyway. it may be related to resolved. what's your nameserver?
<Woodpecker> well you could send me an email, and Ill give you the codeword.
<blackflow> Woodpecker: why can't you request password reset?
<nacc> Woodpecker: i think you should go through the official channels
<nacc> Woodpecker: and what blackflow said
<newbii> ioria: this is #25
<ryuo> ment0s: if it's 127.0.0.53, then it's resolved.
<blackflow> Woodpecker: and don't push for anyone to do it otherwise because it can quickly start looking like phishing adn social engineering for account takeover.   /paranoia
<ioria> newbii, ah, ok
<Woodpecker> blackflow: nacc ;  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZN2tBqtl/image.png
<Woodpecker> so I am logged in. I just cant do anything... but okay.
<ryuo> ment0s: and... resolved does DNS queries differently to upstream DNS servers. if any of these domain names are known only to local DNS, then resolved will sometimes fail to resolve them.
<blackflow> Woodpecker: you'll have to ask wiki admins then.
<Woodpecker> blackflow: okay.
<nacc> Woodpecker: did you possible get removed from the wiki editors group on launchpad?
<newbii> ioria - but I can not create this [nice] file
<ment0s> ryuo: not using resolvd in resolv.conf but ill give it a go with disabling it and trying
<newbii> I have there 70-snap.core.rules
<Woodpecker> nacc: i dont ever remember joining them, ubt maybe.
<newbii> and that s all,
<ryuo> ment0s: not necessary, but it's a common issue with how resolved breaks networks that relied on sequential queries.
<ryuo> it's why i've bypassed resolved for local DNS.
<ryuo> if they provided a mechanism for retaining the old behavior, i wouldn't bother.
<nacc> Woodpecker: that's how spam prevention on the wiki works
<Woodpecker> nacc: fair enough.
<newbii> ioria - Ok I did it ))
<newbii> trying
<manny> Hi. Is there a way to have different lauchers/minimized apps in every workspace? A perworkspace laucher, as it was in < 16.04 ?
<manny> ^^ in 18.04
<blackflow> ment0s: just to be sure here, you have  eg    search test.somedomain.com      and you expect accessing  'somehost'  to be searched as and resolved as   somehost.test.somedomain.com,  right?
<newbii> ioria - same result. Well I will reboot just in case. see you in 5 mins
<ment0s> blackflow: thats right
<blackflow> ment0s: try adding them to Domains=   in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf.    or don't use systemd-resolved. I don't know what that thing does, but it does not respect search domains in resolv.conf.
<blackflow> (I always disable it, on all systems)
<ment0s> blackflow: will give it a go thanks
<blackflow> ment0s: don't forget to restart the systemd-resolved.service when you change that config file
<newbii> ioria: no it does n ot work
<ioria> newbii, #25 ?
<newbii> yes
<newbii> i created the file /etc/udev/rules.d/79-udev-epson.rules
<newbii> and put there # chmod device EPSON group ATTRS{manufacturer}=="EPSON", DRIVERS=="usb", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="*", MODE="0777"
<newbii> and nothing changed except the machine has problems to start ( but it was already before
<ioria> newbii, can you paste 'lsusb ' ?
<newbii> ioria: could you tell me how to UNLINK the files if possible, since i am afraid to spoil smth
<newbii> 1 sec
<newbii> lsusb
<ioria> newbii, lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<newbii> there is a line Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:0133 Seiko Epson Corp. GT-1500 [GT-D1000]
<newbii> http://termbin.com/cu4g
<ioria> newbii, the id is correct
<newbii> yes )
<halvors> I found bugs in systemd-networkd which breaks DHCPv6 Prefix Delegation. Fixes are easy to patch, is it possible to request to get backported 2 commits from systemd master into ubuntu's packages 237 version?
<nacc> !bug | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<halvors> Yeah, but will actually anyone care to do anything about it, ie. backport commits from upstream master?
<leftyfb> halvors: try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<halvors> Ok thanks :)
<nacc> halvors: ... i mean, file the bug? yes, in general, bugfixes get worked on
<nacc> leftyfb: not sure why you'd redirect them to #ubuntu-devel
<ioria> newbii, the other solution requires the manual installation of .debs pkgs,  that probably would cause unmet dependencies  or stuff
<nacc> the appropriate choice is to file a bug and resolve it via a bug
<leftyfb> sure, but to get answers about backporting, isn't that sort of thing done in -devel?
<nacc> leftyfb: my reading was they were asking if it's possible, which it is, and how to request it, which is file a bug; not about backporting themselves
<nacc> halvors: --^ is that accurate?
<newbii> ioria: i guess I will stop here. could you tell me how to undo the command "ln" which I did following the workaround? I would like to return to the previous state of affairs
<newbii>  it was sudo ln -sfr /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane
<newbii> so how do I undo this?
<ioria> newbii, it should not cause any troubles  but you  just remove it or unlink
<newbii> sudo unlink -sfr /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane
<newbii> that is it?
<ioria> newbii, ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane  | nc termbin.com 9999
<newbii> http://termbin.com/6fje
<ioria> newbii, ls -l      /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa*  | nc termbin.com 9999
<newbii> http://termbin.com/rf9t
<ioria> newbii, just 3 files,  you see ? remove them in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane
<DammitJim> do you guys know if the webupd8team java ppa is down?
<DammitJim> I'm trying to update java 8 on Ubuntu 14 and I'm getting a Not Found ERROR 404
<newbii> ioria: done. I deleted the 3 files
<oerheks> DammitJim, it should be there https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java?field.series_filter=trusty
<oerheks> not sure why you want that binairy blob
<ioria> newbii, ok,  this is  another solution but as i  said requires manual  debs install : https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=195305
<dsuch> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04, I wonder if anyone here uses a smartcard reader with GPG? It used to work very well but now suddenly I'm getting 'gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available' on decryption even if I can see the key without issues after gpg --card-status, i.e. the reader and card as such can be queried and it looks it is not a physical issue.
<newbii> ioria: I deleted them but nothing happened
<ioria> newbii, what you expected ?
<newbii> err I just followed what you told me. I wanted to undo the "ln",
<ioria> newbii, they are linked  files, removed, they are gone
<newbii> was it the recipe for "unlink"? I just did not get it
<newbii> ah ok, thanks
<newbii> as for the manual install I am sure I can not go through it
<ioria> newbii, in the   worst case, you can try to run precise in vm , but overkilling
<DammitJim> oerheks, I don't see any packages?
<newbii> thanks a lot for your time! I learned  some things meanwhile. well I can scan through windows in my laotop, maybe try WINE
<oerheks> DammitJim, oh i do.
<oerheks> just 1, oracle blob 8
<ioria> newbii, i don't have an epson, so i cannot  test it
<newbii> ioria - no prob . thanx again and i go sleep a bit )
<ioria> newbii no problem
<DammitJim> oerheks, what does that mean?
<DammitJim> https://paste.debian.net/1034137/
<oerheks> DammitJim, i think webup8 need to update their stuff, download manually https://www.java.com/nl/download/linux_manual.jsp
<oerheks> current is jre-8u181-linux-x64.tar
<DammitJim> is that going to break my apt stuf?
<ryuo> No idea why openjdk won't do the job.
<oerheks> dunno, ..
<DammitJim> and the way Ubuntu installs it through apt?
<DammitJim> yeah, I can't be doing that to my servers
<oerheks> i don't care if the oracle blob breaks anything, i use openjdk.
<oerheks> but really, xenial is at its end, i would make steps to upgrade
<ryuo> ... Uh? If they're using it for server, it's got a lot of life left.
<ryuo> 3 years.
<DammitJim> at least 9 more months
<DammitJim> all I was asking in this room was to see if someone else is having problems updating oracle java 8
<oerheks> err trusty 14/04
<DammitJim> so, if you aren't using that, please don't complicate things more
<DammitJim> I know you are trying to be helpful
<oerheks> we have no control over ppas , contact the dude
<DammitJim> I'm not saying you have control over them
<DammitJim> I thought maybe someone else on here uses the ppa and could test it
<oerheks> i understand, now installing manually will not give updates
<DammitJim> then at least it would tell me if it's my security team's issue
<DammitJim> or something else
<ryuo> Ultimately, this is 3rd party software. You're not likely to find support for it here.
<DammitJim> ryuo, besides contacting webupd8team, do you know if there is a channel for that?
<oerheks> no, the version in that ppa package is old, there has been an update, so your security team is safe, only the update is not there
<ryuo> Doubt it.
<oerheks> nope, just checked for a irc channel, not on freenode
<DammitJim> thanks guys
<DammitJim> so, what you are saying is that the package is just not there
<ryuo> something changed on their server.
<DammitJim> that helps a ton... I can make a comment on my project and address it accordingly
<oerheks> DammitJim, and the manuall fix :-)
<ryuo> You could always take their source package and make your own fixed version.
<DammitJim> yes and yes
<hggdh> DammitJim: per the error messages, the package is trying to download a non-existing file for Java. There is a good chance the location/version changed, and the PPA was not update
<oerheks> current is jre-8u181-linux-x64.tar
<DammitJim> but unfortunately at this time, that's not my thing. at least with the info you guys have helped me sort out, I can move on to other projects
<DammitJim> thanks again!
<ryuo> People are still using Trusty?
<DammitJim> dude, when you have a datacenter with 100s of servers
<DammitJim> you don't just upgrade them ;)
<DammitJim> you have to coordinate with the different applications you are running on those servers
<ryuo> DammitJim: Welp, have fun wihen all them servers get hacked due to missing updates. :o
<DammitJim> but yeah, if I was the one developing those apps and had a good team of testers, I would be off of trusty
<DammitJim> trusty is still supported through april 2019
<oerheks> ryuo, today an update for 12.04 https://usn.ubuntu.com/3717-2/
<ryuo> Hm.
<DammitJim> so, that's part of the other projects I'm working on
<ikonia> when you have 1000 servers in a datacenter, you invest in testing, automation, configuration management and DO upgrade them
<ryuo> oerheks: weird. It shoulda been decommisioned by now.
<ryuo> oerheks: normally it's only 5 years.
<DammitJim> I don't have 1000 servers
<ikonia> 100's is the same
<oerheks> ryuo, there is a demand, embedded, so canonical provides it
<DammitJim> LTS is always 5 years
<oerheks> * if you pay
<ikonia> on the server
<ikonia> and you really don't want to be starting your migration in the last 12 months
<qwebirc27648> Hi guys. I've got a problem here. I have msi gp62m 7rex leopard laptop. It has ubuntu 18.04 install on ssd+hdd, lvm with luks on ssd and luks on hdd mounted on /home. Graphic drivers are nvidia-390.48 (but same error with software rendering). DE is Cinnamon, Display manager is GDM3. The problem is that one day it just stopped shutting down, rebooting or suspending. Last messages while shutdown or rebooting are: https://i.imgur.c
<ikonia> you want to be mopping up any exceptions
<DammitJim> who said we aren't?
<qwebirc27648> ... And when suspending: https://imgur.com/5otDEz5 . I've got bios password installed, secure boot disabled, uefi enabled. What i tried to fix the problem: 1. reinstalling the system 2. removing quite splash from /etc/default/grub 3. resetting bios settings 4. shutting down without logging in to the account 5. shutting down with systemctl, init 0, halt, poweroff. Nothing worked.
<DammitJim> anyways... see ya'll and thanks again
<ryuo> CentOS makes more sense usually if you need longer support windows.
<Poster> It does go longer, which can be good if you need it, the trouble there is that the underlying software is relatively frozen for the duration of the release.  The Ubuntu LTS approach is more in the middle, meaning if you do not need newer software you can run for 5 years (or longer with extended support), BUT if you want newer software, you have the option to update every 2 years.
<ash_worksi> is there a way to get grep -z to print each match on 1 line?
<blackflow> Poster: the only problem being, those "dev" (non-LTS) versions are testbeds for new tech and usually very broken, and by teh time they stabilize, they EOL.
<Poster> blackflow: yeah I was referring to jumping from LTS to LTS every 2 years, not the non-LTS for the reasons you mention
<blackflow> LTS is really the only sane way to run things unless you want to fiddle and tinker with new stuffs and all the broken glass of it, every 9 mo
<blackflow> Poster: ah indeed you did. For some reason I read taht as using dev releases
<ryuo> blackflow: i think i have the strangest problem with a new laptop... the brightness keys are both mapped to the same keycode and the same scancode...
<ryuo> i've reproduced it with multiple distributions. not sure what's causing it.
<ryuo> i'll be reporting it when I get some time.
<ryuo> blackflow: on the bright side I did manage to patch a minor issue with the audio LEDs not working..
<ryuo> Ubuntu already sent it to kernel upstream.
<blackflow> ryuo: heh on the "bright" side :)    btw, did you verify those keys with xev or something?
<ryuo> blackflow: yes. i also tried showkey from the console. acpi_listen...
<ryuo> both brightness keys mapped to F20, aka mic mute button.
<blackflow> weird. maybe bios/firmware issue
<ryuo> Possibly, or a kernel issue.
<ryuo> I know it works on Windows.
<ryuo> So, maybe something the kernel isn't doing.
<ryuo> It seems to be rare. I didn't find anything like this from all my searching.
<ryuo> Most either are only applicable to Intel laptops...
<ryuo> Or not even similar.
<ryuo> The backlight works, just not through the function keys.
<ryuo> I imagine i'd have worse issues if this was using Raven Ridge.
<ryuo> lol
<blackflow> I don't consume laptops usually, but if I'm to get one, it'd be a Librem or a System76 machine. I really don't wanna expose myself to faulty, untested, wintel-only, brokenware.
<ryuo> Fair enough. Those have other problems though.
<ryuo> It can be difficult to get replacement parts.
<blackflow> Dunno. System76 are supposedly designed grounds up for full HW support by Linux, especially Ubuntu.
<memphisto> what replacement parts? you buy a new one
<ryuo> I guess I'm weird. I like to repair laptops if it's pheasible.
<memphisto> memory, hdd, cpu..standard. you can replace those
<blackflow> Cheap-o Acers always worked for me with Linux. atheros wifis, nvidia gpus, bliss.
<memphisto> but system76 sysboard...well you'll have to order and wait for it
<ryuo> Thinkpads are also supposedly very Linux compatible.
<blackflow> These days I'm looking forward to the future of Power9 and Talos thingies. Mmmmh. But, eh, offtopic :)
<blackflow> ryuo: I hate them on principle.
<ryuo> Principle of what?
<blackflow> doesn't matter. I just do. they could be technically 100% compat, I'd never use one.
<ryuo> ... ok
<ryuo> They've kinda ruined the X series in recent years anyway.
<ryuo> Soldered RAM?
<ryuo> Yuck.
<hggdh> folks, please, back on topic
<psyk> so, judging by crazed going-nowhere threads when trying to google i915 support in ubuntu, there is no way to get this gen 3 intel graphics card to work with ubuntu?  it's 945GM, vainfo gives va_opendriver returns -1 because /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i915_drv_video.so doesn't exist. how do i get hw accel on this little old laptit?
<psyk> i965-va-driver package exists, i915-va-driver package does not. did you guys just decide to not support older cards anymore?!?
<thePiGrepper> that gpu comes with which cpus? core 3rd gen??
<psyk> core 2 duo
<psyk> thePiGrepper,
<psyk> so uh did you guys really just stop supporting i915 cards?!
<compdoc> it was my decision. and ppl have to do what I say
<nacc> psyk: on what release did hw accleration work?
<psyk> nacc, i tried 18.*, went down to 16.*.. i don't normally use ubuntu, but since this laptop is so old, it doesn't make sense to run my usual OS - gentoo on it, plus it's 32bit, i don't want to set up a whole overlay just for it, thought i'd try ubuntu since "it should just all work".  lol. not so much. even stuff you guys used to support you just don't anymore it seems.
<psyk> nacc, is there really no way to do this?
<nacc> psyk: well, not sure why you blame the distro; it's probably an Xorg or kernel change.
<psyk> lshw -C video | grep driver shows: configuration: driver=i915 latency=0.
<nacc> psyk: so your device is supported...
<psyk> nacc, no, the package that shold install support for this card is missing from repo
<nacc> psyk: do you mean you don't have hw acceleration? i'm not sure the card supports vaapi, are you?
<nacc> psyk: what package?
<psyk> nacc, yes i am sure it supports vaapi.
<psyk> i had gentoo running on this little machine, hardware accel was fine.  i just got tired of it taking so long to update, so i tried your little debian clone with systemd bolted to it..
<nacc> psyk: alright, drop the attitude if you actually want help
<psyk> nacc, the package that's missing from the repo is i915-va-driver
<leftyfb> "your little debian clone" wow
<nacc> psyk: no such package in ubuntu
<leftyfb> psyk: the i915 driver package for Ubuntu is called xserver-xorg-video-intel
<psyk> nacc, i965-va-driver exists, but that supports 965 and up - i need 945 support which exists in the i915-va-driver package.
<nacc> psyk: again, there is *no* such package in ubuntu, even in 12.04
<nacc> leftyfb: they want vaapi support, not x support
<nacc> afaict, X is fine, they want acceleration
<psyk> nacc, correct.  vainfo is giving errors i listed above.
<psyk> nacc, glxgears reports dri is working.
<psyk> it's vaapi that isn't
<RDaneel01ivaw> Hi everyone, recently I installed a default installation of ubuntu 18.04, with gnome, and got everything setup and running and had no real major problems at all. However, after using it for a while, I'm starting to get extremely frustrated with the performance. Not sure if it's the gnome shell, or what else it could be... And it seems to go in waves, like right now my system is responsive and snappy. But other times, like last night, it was DOG
<RDaneel01ivaw> SLOW. The entire system was almost unusable. My hardware is very powerful. core i7 6700, nvidia gtx 1080, 16 gigs ram, ssd main drive, etc... I was wondering if anyone had any insight into this, if it's a common thing, etc...?
<leftyfb> nacc: i965-va-driver is part of the Universe repo in 18.04 and 16.04
<nacc> leftyfb: i know?
<gogeta> @RDaneel01ivaw it should be something running slowing you down
<psyk> leftyfb, my card is i915, which isn't included in the i965.
<nacc> leftyfb: not sure why you told me that.
<RDaneel01ivaw> gogeta: how can I pinpoint this you think?
<gogeta> #RDaneel01ivaw you should run htop and see what spikes
<SatoshiRole> I'm having wireless issues on Ubuntu 16.04. It just suddenly stopped working a few days ago, probably after an update. In the network manager, you see "Ethernet" just as you would if the proprietary broadcom driver wasn't installed. I've verified it is, and even removed, and installed again. No Luck.
<RDaneel01ivaw> also, is it recommended to use the open source X graphics driver or the nvidia one which is proprietary ?
<RDaneel01ivaw> gogeta: good idea!
<gogeta> #RDaneel01ivaw hold shift f then press n it should fisplay by memery
<RDaneel01ivaw> can also use the f6 menu right?
<gogeta> #RDaneel01ivawy yea
<psyk> so, uhh can i install vaapi support for intel 945GM card at all in ubuntu? is this possible?
<psyk> it has installed xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe package, whatever hwe stands for.
<nacc> !hwe | psyk
<ubottu> psyk: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<psyk> huh?
<psyk> ok so what's ltsw
<psyk> -w
<leftyfb> !lts | psyk
<ubottu> psyk: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<psyk> look. i just have 1 simple question. can i install vaapi support for intel 945GM card at all in ubuntu? is this possible?
<psyk> if it's not possible i will go use another distro i know can do it.
<psyk> arch for instance will give me binary packages and i damn well know it supports this card.
<nacc> psyk: none of us probably actually know. So if you want to use arch, go ahead?
<leftyfb> psyk: sounds like you made up your mind already
<hggdh> psyk: OK. Feel free to use another distro, nothing is requiring you to use Ubuntu and be aggressive here
<leftyfb> oh wait, please don't go. Please stay and yell at all of us for not helping you exactly the way you want
<hggdh> leftyfb: undeeded
<hggdh> *unneeded
<leftyfb> s/us/us volunteers/
<Ubu-1604> question : I'm trying to install software using the sudo commands ... but I get an error snap not found ... I cannot get it to load in that ubuntu software, says 'url' not found
<Ubu-1604> man i suck at linux ;
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: what version of ubuntu and what is the package name?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: I'm trying to try out that Discord prog, I got that Mumble going just fine .. Using Ubuntu 16.04.4 and the snap/package is 'discord' ... I ran [sudo apt install snapd-xdg-open] which worked .. then [sudo snap install discord] .. error: snap "discord" not found.
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: discord has a deb on there website
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: you dont need to use snap
<Ubu-1604> gogeta:  : yes I see that .. but doesn't it also say under it for 64 bit linux only? .. i'm using ubuntu 16.04-32 bit I think
<Ubu-1604> I don't know how to install from a 'deb' either ... hehehe no idea what that is
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: yea upgrade to 64bit 32 bit is being phased out
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: uname -m
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: uname? .. run that?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: yes, and past the result here
<Ubu-1604> k
<Ubu-1604> says i686
<leftyfb> just verifying that it's 32 bit
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: discord do not provied 32bit
<nacc> right, even the snap is only 64-bit
<Ubu-1604> oh
<nacc> https://snapcraft.io/discord
<Ubu-1604> k i'll go jump off this bridge now ;)
<nacc> gogeta: not 'upgrade', but reinstall, to be clear (if their cpu supports 64-bit)
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: if your pc is less then 10 years old its probly 64 bit just install the 64 bit distro
<Ubu-1604> sounds like I would have to reinstall lots ... this computer runs just fine , I'll setup 64bit on a different box
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep "model name"|uniq
<Ubu-1604> it's a dell, older box lefty
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: fair enough
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: even if its a old core serise its 64bit
<Ubu-1604> I got a xeon box I just put win10 on .. i'll try that discord on that
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep "model name"|uniq
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: i  t is 64 bit
<Ubu-1604> older box but Ubuntu runs realllly fast on it ... i'm really impressed actually .. Firefox runs super quick and plays HD videos quite well ... well 720p is smoothest
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: 64bit would run better
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: i would not run gnome 3 on that
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: maybe lubuntu
<Ubu-1604> I'll try this teamspeak thing then ... i didn't want to use voice chat for games though.
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: you probly will even be faster then your currrent unity install
<Ubu-1604> gogeta: someone said that ubuntu 17.10 also uses the Unity GUI? .. 17.04 and 18.04 do not from my understanding?
<Velusuni> hello all if i want to allow users to have an account on my server but restrect them to be only able to view their home directory, and also have it so they can exicute programs and also use screen how would i do it
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: yea they switched to gnome 3 but you can use diffrent pins of ubuntu
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: like lubuntu or ubuntu mate those both run will on older hardware
<Velusuni> this is on ubuntu server btw
<nacc> Velusuni: uh, just take away sudo? i think that might be the default behavior
<gogeta> nacc: umm no
<nacc> Velusuni: oh only view their home dir? you don't want them to even be able to access /tmp?
<Velusuni> nope
<Velusuni> the would also need to be able to run mono
<nacc> Velusuni: many things will break, if you restrict it so tightly, i expect
<nacc> Velusuni: the user would have to be able to read, e.g. /usr/bin and /usr/lib in order to run programs
<Velusuni> i mainly want to restict them to use and view there own folder i.e /home/user
<cooloutac> hello all
<cooloutac> does anyone know how to install flash in chromium bionic?
<Veus_uni> not really they only need to read their own folder
<nacc> Velusuni: then they would not be able to run screen or mono, unless you make them install it in their home directory
<Veus_uni> they will only need to run mono and a program i.e they will only need to rune on program
<cooloutac> is flash no longer possible?
<Veus_uni> can it not be run by typeing it in, i.e inorder for me to run one program i just need to run mono opnesim.exe
<gogeta> cooloutac: ?
<nacc> Veus_uni: i think perhaps you need to read what you just wrote and think about it again
<gogeta> cooloutac: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Veus_uni> when im runing opensim i just need to be in the directory that it is in i.e /home/alan/opsnim/bin and they just type mono ./opensim.exe and it works, i dont need to go into another folder.
<gogeta> cooloutac: thats chrome flash
<cooloutac> ok ty i will try that
<cooloutac> hmm unable to locate package
<nacc> Veus_uni: and in order to do that, your user has to be able to read the mono binary, including its directory and its parent directory, etc.
<nacc> Veus_uni: you are confusing so much in your sentence, that I don't think you should run a multi-user server.
<cooloutac> I see something called browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash   ?
<Ubu-1604> gogeta: so is a deb(x86) download for a 32-bit install? .. I'm going to try and install that rocket chat
<Velusuni> sorry net issues atm
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: yes
<gogeta> cooloutac: no it should be pepper
<cooloutac> its not in my repos
<Ubu-1604> gogeta: well ok,l cause it's kinda dumb .. the SNAP store only shows for a x64 download :\
<cooloutac> I'm on lubuntu
<cooloutac> bionic
<gogeta> cooloutac: it should be i see it
<cooloutac> hmm what am I doing wrong?
<Ubu-1604> gogeta: there is a 'deb' and 'rpm' both x86 .. which should I download .. i really don't know the difference
<gogeta> cooloutac: do you have the partner repo enabled
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: deb
<cooloutac> I saw thatonline.  but I don't have it listed
<cooloutac> didn'tknow how to enable it
<cooloutac> I go to software and updates
<gogeta> cooloutac: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/addremove-sources.html.en#canonical-partner
<Ubu-1604> gogeta: thanks for helping here .. i needed to learn how to install software from a .deb file anyway .. ok got the file, now what?
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: you should just click on it and it open a installer
<Ubu-1604> gogeta: just extract all of it from the arachive manager?
<gogeta> no
<gogeta> Ubu-1604: right click on it then and install with softhere center i think
<Ubu-1604> gogeta: yes I didn't see that .. your right and the software installer shows it :)))
<Veus_uni> sorry net went again, and maybe see is the wrong word, basically if the user him self can not go out of his folder he can not cd out of his folder, basically something like jailroot for cpanel
<FManTropyx> I wonder if I should abandon RHEL in favor of Ubuntu...
<nacc> FManTropyx: well, taht's totally up to you
<nacc> FManTropyx: although, if you're using RHEL, you're presumably paying for it and the service around it
<Veus_uni> i was rols maybe rbash?
<FManTropyx> nah, it's CentOS
<nacc> FManTropyx: ok, well, that's not RHEL :)
<gogeta> FManTropyx: its
<gogeta> FManTropyx: thats personal prefrence
<Veus_uni> told maybe rbash?
<xamithan> RHEL is free for one license,  although that is kind of off-topic
<Veus_uni> nacc, is there jailshell for ubuntu or is that just a cpanel thing?
<nacc> Veus_uni: i don't know
<Veus_uni> what about rbash?
<nacc> Veus_uni: what about it?
<scientes> how do i see all audio devices?
<Veus_uni> would that work for me
<scientes> cause my microphone shows up in dmesg, but not control-center?
<nacc> Veus_uni: i don't know, did you try? did you do any research yourself?
<nacc> Veus_uni: you may also want #ubuntu-server
<Veus_uni> i havent tried, i havet got my server up yet, i have looked about for help but dont get much info in what im wanting
<gogeta> Veus_uni: its linux thers not a pakcage another distro does not have
<nacc> Veus_uni: because it doesn't seem like you've actually written down requirements, etc.
<gogeta> Veus_uni: for the mst part
<gogeta> most
<cooloutac> gogeta I enabled the partners repo but I still don't see a pepperflash
<cooloutac> something called pepper
<gogeta> cooloutac: sudo apt-get update
<cooloutac> yes I've done it
<gogeta> cooloutac: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cooloutac> the adobe-flashplugin was there now.  but as you suspected still not working in chromium
<gogeta> cooloutac: just restart chrome
<cooloutac> gogeta unable tocate package
<nacc> you don't need partner for pepperflash, but multiverse
<cooloutac> I don't have pepperflash in my repos
<nacc> cooloutac: do you have multiverse enabled?
<gogeta> cooloutac: also enable multiverse seems thats off to
<cooloutac> ok
<cooloutac> its enabled
<cooloutac> i'm on lubuntu
<cooloutac> bionic
<nacc> cooloutac: `apt-cache policy pepperflashplugin-nonfree` in a pastebin
<gogeta> cooloutac: dunno why they had that stuff turned off
<gogeta> cooloutac: it should be visable now
<cooloutac> unable to locate package
<gogeta> ok gives up
<nacc> cooloutac: are you on 32-bit?
<cooloutac> yes
<cooloutac> otherwise I'd just use chrome.
<nacc> cooloutac: no 32-bit flash
<cooloutac> but i guess now flashno longer 32 bit?
<cooloutac> man....
<cooloutac> figures
<cooloutac> they want me to buy a new pc get my money hehe
<nacc> or just don't use flash
<nacc> it's dead anyways
<cooloutac> also don't use firefox.
<gogeta> cooloutac: lol no it should be in the repo
<cooloutac> its designed to crash my 32 bit pc.
<cooloutac> chromium runs like a dream though.
<nacc> gogeta: what are you talking about?
<nacc> i'm looking at the rmadison output, pepperflashplugin-nonfree is amd64 only
<cooloutac> gogeta he might be right i was thinking samething too
<nacc> cooloutac: are you on 18.04?
<cooloutac> they want to phase me out.
<cooloutac> its bionic
<nacc> cooloutac: you can use 16.04 32-bit with flash
<cooloutac> how do I see version again?
<gogeta> cooloutac: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cooloutac> ah ok good to know.
<nacc> gogeta: please stop. you are not integrating all the information available.
<cooloutac> tks for the info
<nacc> cooloutac: yw.
<gogeta> nacc: im looking rite at the package in launchpad its in multiverse
<nacc> gogeta: for which release?
<nacc> gogeta: and for which architecture?
<gogeta> oh son of a bitch
<gogeta> cooloutac: your on 16.04
<nacc> gogeta: no, they are on 18.04, as they just said.
<cooloutac> it says bionic
<cooloutac> how i check again?
<nacc> cooloutac: lsb_release -sd
<cooloutac> ya 18.04
<cooloutac> is that xenial?
<nacc> no, that's bionic.
<gogeta> cooloutac: i think i see the issue
<cooloutac> no I mean 16.04 is xenial?
<gogeta> cooloutac: i dont think thers a 32 bit package
<nacc> cooloutac: yes, 16.04 is xenial
<cooloutac> tks
<nacc> gogeta: ok, seriously. We know that .
<nacc> let's move on
<cooloutac> its ok
<cooloutac> how long 16.04 supported for?
<nacc> cooloutac: reguliar ubuntu 5 years; but if you're on lubuntu, i think it's only 3
<cooloutac> oh april 2021 ok
<cooloutac> oh I see
<gogeta> cooloutac: its adobe-flashplugin for 32bit
<cooloutac> ya I installed it after enabling partners repo
<cooloutac> but chromium still notshowing flash plugin
<gogeta> coll
<gogeta> cooloutac: chrome should also have it built in
<cooloutac> chrome no longer support 32bit
<gogeta> cooloutac: then firefox
<cooloutac> yes but firefox crashthe whole system constantly
<cooloutac> chromium runs like dream
<gogeta> cooloutac: you try iceweazel
<cooloutac> no but I tried palemoon
<cooloutac> which crashses alot,  butonly the browser at least not whole system.
<gogeta> cooloutac: if you can run 64bit that will probly end alot of your issues
<cooloutac> oh well now that I installed the partners repo and adobe flash. let me try palemoonfor the site
<gogeta> cooloutac: 32 bit is going away im shocked they even offerd it on 18.04
<cooloutac> lol
<cooloutac> man  this is good enough for me
<cooloutac> dam site is not even working on palemoon.  now I think its an antilinuxthing lol
<cooloutac> palemoon showing adobe flash enabled
<cooloutac> ohletme check javascript
<gogeta> newgrounds has alt of flash
<gogeta> alot
<cooloutac> palemoon is working now woohoo
<cooloutac> it work on the site ty gogeta
<cooloutac> ya gogeta you can't use firefox on 32bit lubuntu no more.  it crashthe whole system.
<cooloutac> dunno why
<cooloutac> happened in previous version too
<gogeta> cooloutac: well at least you got palemoon working
<cooloutac> ya its nice and lighweight fast.  and I have chromium too
<cooloutac> I'll probably only use palemoon for sites i need flash lol
<gogeta> cooloutac: sounds like it was a site issue i bet newgrounds will work on chrome to
<cooloutac> oh ya def on chrome.   but no chromium
<cooloutac> chrome no longer support 32 bit system
<gogeta> i use offical chrome to
<cooloutac> I do on windows machine.
<Bashing-om> !info adobe-flashplugin | cooloutac
<ubottu> cooloutac: Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in bionic
<cooloutac> its in partners repo
<cooloutac> tks for the help guys
<gogeta> Bashing-om: we got it working
<cooloutac> I feel like the latest firefox don't really support 32bit anymore either.  They should not ship it with lubuntuno more.
<cooloutac> it makes lubuntu unuseable
<cooloutac> on 32bit system
<gogeta> cooloutac: as i said 32 bit is going away 19.04 is the last
<Bashing-om> gogeta: :)
<gogeta> 18.04
<gogeta> cooloutac: so its a relly good idea to go 64 if you can
<y-nagano> yahoojp
<cooloutac> gogeta: nah this pc still works.
<cooloutac> whats the difference
<gogeta> cooloutac: what prosser
<cooloutac> dunno.  a real old one lol
<gogeta> cooloutac: didnt you say it was a amd x2
<cooloutac> think the pc is like 11 years old.
<cooloutac> no
<psi7> is this support?
<cooloutac> gogeta: cya tks again
<gogeta> psi7: indeed
<psi7> guys i just installed lbuntu and i only have resolution 640x480!!! How can i fix that?
<gogeta> psi7: do you have a nivida or amd video card
<psi7> i am using an old laptop with intergrated card
<gogeta> psi7: so just a intel
<psi7> ??
<psi7> yeah intel propably
<psi7> something like VIA CN 896
<gogeta> psi7: you should be able to go to display setings and change it
<psi7> i only have 640x480 option which is teribble
<redphantom> i just updated my mono to 5.12 and i'm trying to point my programs to the new mono installation because the old one is borked and i guess the location of the Mono executable has changed. I have a ton of folders related to mono and I can't find the most updated location.. any tips for finding where Mono is located?
<Bashing-om> psi7: Is a driver loaded ? pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . Patient for the system to discover the hardware and report .
<psi7> display UNCLAIMED
<psi7>        description: VGA compatible controller
<psi7>        product: CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]
<psi7>        vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<psi7>        physical id: 0
<psi7>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Bashing-om> !paste | psi7
<ubottu> psi7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psi7> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FP573DKh8q/
<psi7> guys any help? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FP573DKh8q/
<plujon> I have a machine with 16.04.5 LTS, and I would like to upgrade to 18.04 LTS.  do-release-upgrade responds "No new release found".  Is this normal?
<nacc> plujon: yes, when 18.04.1 comes out upgrades will be enabled from 16.04
<Bashing-om> psi7: well we lnow a driver is not loaded . what is the hardware ? pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - .
<psi7> there you go
<psi7> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KhFzkYN53b/
<plujon> nacc: Thanks; when does 18.04.1 come out?
<Bashing-om> psi7: I have not seen this hardware befor .. maybe a struggle to get a driver installed .
<psi7> how do i fix that?
<nacc> plujon: later this month, iirc
<IkoIko> hello all
<plujon> nacc: Thanks; google says July 26.
<IkoIko> is there any fix for either the 390 or 396 driver gui settings?
<Bashing-om> !tab | psi7
<ubottu> psi7: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> psi7: Not real sure as I do not know the hardware .. but what does the GPU manager relate ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log " ?
<IkoIko> i mean i install nvidia driver, but the modual fails to load. Bumblebee does not work either.
<IkoIko> im stuck using the intel driver :/
<Ubu-1604> bbl...
<psi7> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rJ8r9mfZT4/
<Bashing-om> psi7: OK I do have some knowledge here .. what shows ' apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-openchrome ' in a pastebin site .
<psi7> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wz9BRTd39h/
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-openchrome xenial
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (source: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3.3+git20160310-1 (xenial), package size 145 kB, installed size 520 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; hurd-i386; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64; lpia)
<Bashing-om> psi7: ^ Let's try and install the driver : run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome ' .
<psi7> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fk32zGc3Vt/ i get this problem
<Bashing-om> psi7: looking.
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-core xenial
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.7 (xenial), package size 1378 kB, installed size 4085 kB
<nacc> sudo apt-get 0s install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome xorg-video-abi-20 xserver-xorg-core
<nacc> s/0s/-s/
<nacc> psi7: try that --^
<nacc> it iwill probably fail, but you need to help apt determine why exactly those deps are not installable
<nacc> actually just add xserver-xorg-core (not the abi one)
<psi7> Bashing-om, nacc i removed "0s" from the command and installed both
<nacc> psi7: and it succeeded?
<psi7> yeah it finished
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> when i do startx in the command line, it opens up the gui but the panel is missing
<nacc> psi7: can you pastebin the output?
<gambl0re> anyone know how to get it bacmk
<gambl0re> thanks
<nacc> gambl0re: why are you using startx?
<gambl0re> because it was frozen
<nacc> gambl0re: do you usually use startx to start your desktop?
<psi7> Bashing-om, nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N9d6jpnGQs/
<gambl0re> no, i boot into dekstop
<gambl0re> ?
<nacc> gambl0re: ok, you see how it removed some important packages?
<nacc> that's why i said (-s) (it was a typo)
<gambl0re> nacc, what important packages?
<nacc> specifically, it removed lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core and xorg and xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<nacc> ah i see you are on the hwe stack
<nacc> psi7: that was the wrong pacakge
<nacc> gambl0re: err, sorry, psi7 above
<nacc> psi7: you let it remove several important packages
<nacc> you wanted xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04
<nacc> psi7: i suggest you do the following:
<gambl0re> nacc, ok so how do i get the panel back
<nacc> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-openchrome; sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core lubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04`
<nacc> psi7: --^ without the trailing `
<nacc> gambl0re: why not just reboot like normal
<nacc> gambl0re: startx is not going to start your normal desktop session
<psi7> nacc, i did sudo apt-get  install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04
<nacc> psi7: you seem to be only doing half of what i suggest
<psi7> i didnt understand
<nacc> psi7: .... i told yoiu explicitly what to do?
<nacc> psi7: and *always*, if you don't understand something, don't do it as sudo!
<nacc> psi7: ask a question first, get clarity, then do it with knowledge in hand
<psi7> ok so what know?
<Bashing-om> nacc: psi7 And I should have verified what we were working with ! to start with .
<stochastix> Has ZFS with encryption support made it into the standard Ubuntu repos, or do i still have to compile it myself?
#ubuntu 2018-07-18
<nacc> psi7: run the last apt-get commands i suggested
<nacc> psi7: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-openchrome; sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core lubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04
<psi7> Bashing-om, nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDs2mBSn8s/
<nacc> psi7: add xorg to the install
<psi7> at the end?
<nacc> psi7: yeah, after xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04
<horus125> hello, anyone know how to rip cd with rhythmbox?
<nacc> Bashing-om: i think you can pick it up from here? I need top step away for the evening
<psi7> nacc it finished
<psyfox> hi all!
<horus125> hello
<Bashing-om> nacc: Tough shoes to fill. Bu t I give it my best :P
<nacc> psi7: ok, i imagine you should be good to reboot, but i'd wait to see what Bashing-om says
<psi7> nacc i have another problem when i use reboot or shutdown my system freezes on black screen
<Bashing-om> psi7: Befor re-booting .. what shows ' dpkg -l  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04
<psi7> Bashing-om, nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PFsXYVvxFF/
<Bashing-om> psi7: can you boot to grub .. and from there start a TTY  ?
<psi7> how do i do that?
<psi7> Bashing-om, when i use reboot after i logout from user and i see logo the pc freezes and i need to press manually power off button
<Bashing-om> psi7: UN-Good .
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | psi7
<ubottu> psi7: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<psi7> Bashing-om, previous https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ydsy46rp7J/
<psi7> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dDjmCtmJG9/
<BlackDalek> anyone know how to find out my IP address in debian 9? I want to copy files to a debian machine from ubuntu across lan
<BlackDalek> ifconfig doesn't seem to exist on my debian machine
<blackflow> BlackDalek: ip from iproute2 replced and deprecated ifconfig
<Bashing-om> psi7: Does not look from that log that the driver installed . as we are now at a black screnn .. try and boot to a TTY : http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-boot-into-linux-command-line .
<psi7> Bashing-om, so i reboot and open tty?
<BlackDalek> blackflow, thank you
<Bashing-om> psi7: Yes, but boot to the grub boot menu - 'e' key for edit mode and edit the linux line .
<Bashing-om> psi7: welcome to system administration :)
<psi7> Bashing-om, i want to cry
<psi7> Bashing-om, if i reboot we will close chat session
<mmercer> oh hell.... maybe someone in ubuntu can think of something -- im configuring an sftp server, and of course using classic sftp-internal with chrooting....  now this works fine in most cases, however, because im doing match on group, it prevents users from being able to get shell (which is exactly what I want) -- however, i do have a couple of users that want to use rsync, so in the old days, we would simply
<mmercer> create a 'duplicate' user (unique name, same uid/gid), and you could login with that one since login should parse /etc/passwd...
<mmercer> ive gotten all of it configured, but when attempting to authenticate, im getting a pam access denied pre-auth, and cannot for the life of me figure out where/why
<sonicwind> on my system, in order to use REISUB you need to modify /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf to a value of 1 from 176.
<Bashing-om> psi7: HUH ?? where does this black screen play into this now ?
<psi7> Bashing-om, i am on my gui right know but when i start to reboot an the end after system logs out i get a black screen and i need to power off manually
<Bashing-om> psi7: Have you rebooted since installing the driver ?
<psi7> no
<blackflow> stochastix: well, I was told in #zfsonlinux it's considered experimental few months ago, and there still are some scary open issues involving native encryption, so I'd wait with that.
<psi7> Bashing-om, no because i have this issue
<psi7> Bashing-om, even if i use reboot or shutdown at the end i end up on a black screen
<Bashing-om> psi7: With the driver install, you should now have a GUI driver .
<psi7> Bashing-om, let me reboot then
<Bashing-om> psi7: Yes, the driver will not take effect until the reboot .
<sonicwind> try typing Esc on that black screen and see if it shows you any details?
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: we just got a vidie driver installed :P
<Bashing-om> video*
<sonicwind> ah ok
<IkoIko> comment on Launchpad: seems that 18.04 indeed broke all Nvidia dual laptops.
<IkoIko> ubuntu never get it right, never
<IkoIko> sad
<leftyfb> IkoIko: thanks for the input. Goodbye
<IkoIko> meh
<IkoIko> construtive criticism is healthy
<blackflow> except this ain't constructive.
<IkoIko> it was
<blackflow> constructive is "oh, shi-! X is broken. here's what should be done to fix X".
<blackflow> with no alternative/solution suggestion, it's not constructive criticism.
<owl_tech> hello there comunity. greetings from spain. please, any idea about what tools you recomend to create augmented reality in ubuntu? good time for you!
<leftyfb> IkoIko: regurgitating some rando comment on a bug as gospel and then making a generalized negative comment about the entire project, all the while posting from a completely different distro is quite the opposite of constructive
<IkoIko> simplistic crutructive criticism
<Bashing-om> IkoIko: Funny I have never had an issue with nvidia: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia >>  nvidia-driver-390                     390.67-0ubuntu1 .
<IkoIko> this is a serious regression in my opin
<sarp> Hello, I am having some trouble with my system, and I have asked about it on AskUbuntu as well, but couldn't figure out the solution. Would be glad if anybody have any ideas to try to solve it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1047485/asus-g550-screen-goes-black-after-resume-from-suspend-even-though-the-system-is
<blackflow> there's always some regression, in some software, for some users/conditions, whenever something changes.  Pareto principle in action.
<IkoIko> Pareto principle in action.??
<IkoIko> oh never mind i get it
<leftyfb> IkoIko: do you need help fixing the problem?
<IkoIko> im not sure it can be fixed, im all over lauchpad looking for solutions but theres nothing really working.
<leftyfb> IkoIko: do you want help fixing the problem? As in, are you able to login to the machine in question and troubleshoot?
<IkoIko> i dont understand your quetion
<leftyfb> IkoIko: This is a support channel where we help people with their ubuntu issues. Are you here to ask for help and troubleshoot the issue or not?
<IkoIko> apparently this is a fix here, https://github.com/matthieugras/Prime-Ubuntu-18.04 But i dont know how to impliment it.
<leftyfb> IkoIko: that link gives step by step instructions. If you don't know how to follow step by step instructions, how do you expect to fix anything?
<IkoIko> i have learning disabilities
<blackflow> The third paragraph of the README.md being very important to understand.
<leftyfb> IkoIko: and yet no problem with "constructive criticism"
<IkoIko> *brother*
<IkoIko> Naturally, make sure you have git and git clone this repository. I dont know what that means.
<leftyfb> IkoIko: the first result on google for "how to clone a git repository" brings up https://services.github.com/on-demand/github-cli/clone-repo-cli
<leftyfb> IkoIko: again with step by step instructions
<blackflow> IkoIko: The third paragraph of the README.md being very important to understand.
<jnpr> hello! i'm having difficulty in connecting to wpa2 enterprise with peap on ubuntu 18.04
<jnpr> i can connect to other types of wifi, but this one fails
<IkoIko> how do i make a file witht he name cd prime_socket/src
<unclefoo> How do I verify that my Ubuntu ISO hasn't been modified in transit?  releases.ubuntu.com isn't available over HTTPS and I don't see where Ubuntu advertises the public key I should use to validate SHA256SUMS.gpg
<Goop> I literally had a spider crawling on my screen, and was wondering if it could be malware, if there's a physical spider in the monitor, or if it's something that the aport error thing does, because that was a window that was open.
<blackflow> unclefoo: it's a box and link on the download page....  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<Goop> When I hovered my cursor over it, I couldn't see the spider, so.
<Goop> The cursor was white.
<unclefoo> blackflow: So I am supposed to use the keys advertised in that tutorial; they aren't just examples?
<unclefoo> 0xFBB75451 0xEFE21092
<Goop> Sorry, I'm not trying to be a troll.
<leftyfb> !ot | Goop
<ubottu> Goop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackflow> unclefoo: read step 4, it explains how you see the key fingerpritns and how you request keys from the server using them
<Goop> leftyfb, it's related, I wanted to know if apport displays a spider.
<unclefoo> Right, but if the signature has been tampered with then I'll just request the bad guys keys.
<leftyfb> Goop: now you're trolling
<unclefoo> Unless that key server is only available to Ubuntu devs or something?
<leftyfb> unclefoo: if you think someone is messing with your transit to ubuntu.com, then no amount of checking checksums is going to help you
<unclefoo> HTTPS would work fine.
<unclefoo> And so will gpg signatures, if I know which public key to verify with.
<leftyfb> unclefoo: except you just said "releases.ubuntu.com isn't available over HTTPS"
<unclefoo> Agreed.
<blackflow> unclefoo: you're requesting the keys from keyserver.ubuntu.com. if those fingerprints have been tampered with, so must be the keyserver to serve them, and then all bets are off.
<unclefoo> blackflow: If an attacker is serving me a bad ISO and SHA256SUMS through my plaintext HTTP, then the fingerprints are going to be for the bad guys keys.
<IkoIko> sudo make install make: *** No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop.
<unclefoo> I shouldn't have said "tamper".
<blackflow> IkoIko: The third paragraph of the README.md being very important to understand.
<IkoIko> what does it start with?
<blackflow> IkoIko: "This is not for Ubuntu beginners. If things go wrong, ..."
<gogeta> blackflow: ummm
<leftyfb> IkoIko: what does the 3rd paragraph start with? You don't know what a paragraph is?
<blackflow> unclefoo: well I suppose you're right, without pre-shared keys it's rather a chicken and the egg problem. even https is broken in that regard.
<IkoIko> its all messed up
<unclefoo> blackflow: We have Certificate Authorities to "solve" the problem with HTTPS.
<blackflow> unclefoo: we don't. CAs can be corrupt. CAs are corrupt. CAs are sometimes booted out of trust chains due to that. See: StartCom. See: Comodo breach. See: what-was-that-chinese-one-that-google-dropped. See: Symantec.
<unclefoo> Sure so we're going to get DNSSEC and Certificate Transparency.
<blackflow> CAs _cannot_ be truested. https is "good enough" to protect against a skiddie down the road, nothing else.
<unclefoo> And we also have HPKP.
<unclefoo> And I can manually pin keys for non-browser applications.
<blackflow> yeah but it's still the chicken and the egg problem.
<unclefoo> No?
<unclefoo> I see, because I don't have the root cert for the CA?
<unclefoo> And I have to trust the browser guys to give it to me?
<blackflow> of course. you can also nuke the ca-certificates and be your own CA. the mechanism itself and DH kex is good (enough). it's the CAs that are bad apples.
<unclefoo> With key pinning I can just trust a single CA.
<blackflow> that's the thing, you have to trust the CA has not given out your cert's private key somewhere
<unclefoo> Or like you are saying, prune most of the root certificates from my device.
<blackflow> even if you pin it, no guarantee the private key is not compromised.    a bit offtopic here though.
<unclefoo> Well, the CA might give out his own private key but he doesn't have mine.
<unclefoo> Right.
<unclefoo> So more on topic, what do you currently do to verify your Ubuntu download hasn't been modified in-transit?
<blackflow> mutliple mirrors.
<unclefoo> You download from multiple mirrors, calculate all the checksums, then compare them?
<foo> unclefoo: I'm not sure there is room for the two of us in this world (Or at least this channel)
<leftyfb> unclefoo: I don't assume someone has gone through the trouble of creating their own fork of ubuntu and are injecting it into my download stream the moment I'm downloading the iso
<unclefoo> Well, being the senior...
<blackflow> a "solution" to broken CA problem is Moxie Marlinspike's convergency which basically states that instead of one CA, you have a peer network that verifies each other. so, multiple mirrors, over https, is significantly reducing the likelihood of compromise
<blackflow> unclefoo: no just check the checksums from multiple mirrors.
<blackflow> the ISO itself I donwload once.
<unclefoo> blackflow: So I wonder, if there isn't a publicly announced Ubuntu public key how are these mirrors verifying the ISOs they get?
<unclefoo> Whatever the mirrors are doing to securely grab the ISO, I should just do the same thing.
<foo> unclefoo: I surrender. ;)
<unclefoo> leftyfb: What if attacker just leaves his MiTM online waiting for you to download something?
<blackflow> unclefoo: or the mirrors are being pushed to, say rsync over ssh or something.
<unclefoo> And who says it's targetted only at you, but maybe everyone using your ISP.
<unclefoo> blackflow: good point.
<wr> need to setup dhcp isc-dhcp-server on ubuntu 16.04 server, what are best links for instructions?
<leftyfb> unclefoo: Again, I don't assume such things until I have reason to assume such things
<unclefoo> It's well established that bad guys are tampering with plaintext HTTP sessions.
<blackflow> unclefoo: I will admit I don't know what they use in the background. at some point you either trust it's not compromised or youre 100% paranoid with absolute zero trust in the software..... or are 100% sure the ISO is correc but you run all that on a system with IME :)       (offtopic tho, so we better move this to #ubuntu-discuss if you want)
<leftyfb> wr: sudo apt install isc-dhcp-server # and then read the documentation on isc-dhcp-server
<wr> leftyfb, would it be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server ?
<leftyfb> unclefoo: show me where this scenario with iso's from ubuntu.com has been established
<unclefoo> I see, you don't think someone would specifically tamper with Ubuntu ISOs.
<blackflow> gogeta: you wanted to object about something? :)
<ahi2> ubuntu 18.04 hexchat disconnects after connecting then reconnects and is okay
<IkoIko> what is this? make: *** No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop.
<IkoIko> Kinux very hard for me
<IkoIko> l
<IkoIko> sudo make install is downloading a filre
<IkoIko> file
<IkoIko> i know its a script, i just dont know exactly how is works
<IkoIko> compiling
<IkoIko> Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/prime-socket.service → /etc/systemd/system/prime-socket.service.
<IkoIko> sudo systemctl start prime-socket.service
<IkoIko> make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/dave/prime_socket/src/Prime-Ubuntu-18.04/prime_socket/src'
<Raybih> Oneness Pentecostalism (also known as Apostolic or Jesus' Name Pentecostalism) is a movement within the Christian family of churches known as Pentecostalism.
<IkoIko> ok, for anyone wondering, following the instrutions on this page got my primus and dedicated GPU running smooth on 18.04.  https://github.com/matthieugras/Prime-Ubuntu-18.04
<IkoIko> plus nvidia settings work properly
<IkoIko> very sweet
<IkoIko> thank you for putting up with ,e
<IkoIko> me
<mikek> join #loraham
<IkoIko> huh?
<IkoIko> spam
<Lost_Goat> has anyone had any luck running their own email server from an ubuntu server ?
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys!who have some experience to install VEGA 56 driver on ubuntu 18.04 server?
<uff> hi
<uff> Need  to upgrade from 32bit 12.04 lts to 16.04 lts .
<uff> Tell method
<IkoIko> google it?
<Bashing-om> uff: A clean fresh intall of <18.04> .
<uff> 16.04
<IkoIko> i think his rig may not handle 18.04, mabye why he wants 16.04
<uff> software demand
<unclefoo> What software?
<Bashing-om> IkoIko: I run a very old rig, handles 18.04 xubuntu very well . 18.04 wayland not too shabby .
<IkoIko> oh i guees xffce is light
<uff> need  to update from live cd , possible while keeing current data (update I mean) ?
<uff> keeping
<IkoIko> uff https://www.ubuntudoc.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-30-minutes/
<IkoIko> i dont know about a live dvd/cd
<uff> got a live cd of 16.04 lts 64 bit help if possible ?
<IkoIko> fresh install is the only way unless your on the internet
<IkoIko> then a network upgrade can be done
<uff> on internet right now
<uff> obviously
<uff> apt get upgrade does nothing
<IkoIko> then do a ditribution upgrade
<Bashing-om> uff: You are on a 32 bit install .. the only way to convert all those 32 bit libs to 64 bit is a new install .
<uff> not even apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<uff> not even from live cd
<uff>  ?
<IkoIko> sudo apt update /  sudo apt upgrade then  sudo apt dist-upgrade
<uff> ??
<IkoIko> then
<IkoIko> sudo apt install update-manager-core sudo do-release-upgrade
<IkoIko> [11:10:04:pm] *** [#ubuntu] Clones: 2 from wilbert_ (wilbert) CtrlF1 whois; ShiftF8 ping
<uff> does not give upgrade information
<uff> And fronm 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts I think
<uff> Help please
<lotuspsychje> oO
<qwebirc38569> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu but not to linux. I have been attempting to install the nvidia drivers for my gtx-980 (nvidia-390 driver). I installed it by using sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall which seemed to work. However, when I run "lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' " it says that the loaded kernel driver is still nouveau. Anyone have any ideas what I may be doing wrong?
<EriC^> qwebirc84940: maybe you need to blacklist the nouveau one
<EriC^> qwebirc84940: can you pastebin "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<Rembo> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 , this is a part on my script who don't send email, can someone tell me if i'm using the correct syntax? https://hastebin.com/raw/dinehebuxi
<mmpmmmpmp> hey, I have to open the folder "- TEST" in a console. How do I do that?
<ducasse> mmpmmmpmp: try 'cd -- "- TEST"'
<mmpmmmpmp> great, thanks
<mmpmmmpmp> and what do I do with the folder "- TESTÖ"?
<ducasse> same thing should work
<mmpmmmpmp> thanks, I made another mistake
<Devtron> If I am running in terminal with no gui, how do i take a screenshot of what is on the monitor atm
<ducasse> Devtron: try with a screenshot tool like scrot, and use it like this - 'DISPLAY=:0.0 scrot'
<qwebirc96061> Hi guys, i installed ubuntu 18.04 yesterday, andif i log in to a wayland session i can use my monitor with 1080p 60Hz, but on Xorg my monitor only work with 24 Hz, i was wondering if i can fix this somehow, messing with xrandr does not helped.
<GarciaRunsLinux> is anyone else finding their libreOffice crashes in Ubuntu 18.04 whenever they try to open pdf docs?
<Devtron> ducasse thanks, cant get it to work though, just going to ssh in from a desktop enviroment
<ducasse> Devtron: that will probably give you a screenshot of the machine you ssh in from
<andre144k> hmm anyone knows how to get open windows from lost vnc-connection back?  when i connect again via ultravnc i dont see open applications like firefox and so on
<munzx> hi everybody
<munzx> any idea how to install build essentials on ubuntu 18.04
<munzx> I need to use "make" to install Redis which requires build essentials that dose not come with ubuntu 18.04
<munzx> hmm... sorry for spaming
<munzx> but is any body there
<munzx> new to IRC
<munzx> hello
<munzx>  I need to use "make" to install Redis which requires build essentials that dose not come with ubuntu 18.04
<munzx> Could anyone help plz?
<ducasse> munzx: 'sudo apt install build-essential' should work
<CyR4[x]> Hi u all
<ppf> sudo apt install redis
<Shabbysheik> ppf: wrong terminal window? :p
<ppf> Shabbysheik: no
<ppf> just a hugely delayed response to munzx
<caffeinethePOP> I've created an ubuntu one account, and can't seem to figure out how to share files via the ubuntu one drive... does it need some ssh keys to sync my computer to it?
<Shabbysheik> caffeinethePOP: https://www.howtogeek.com/117064/how-to-share-files-online-with-ubuntu-one/
<gabriel> hello all. Would like to know if there is any way to install dropbox on ubuntu 18.04 LTS. keep getting permission error while starting and fix from dropbox site is not working. Please?
<Drego_UP> Hello, news for 18.04.01?
<ducasse> Drego_UP: that is expected on the 26th
<Drego_UP> Thanks ducasse, I thought it was today!
<caffeinethePOP> Shabbysheik I don't see an ubuntu one icon, nor is it availabe when i search it on the dock. There's no search results for ubuntu one on ubuntu software..
<Shabbysheik> caffeinethePOP: have you installed the ubuntuone-client package?
<caffeinethePOP> no, I can't find such package, please share link
<Shabbysheik> sudo apt install ubuntuone-client
<caffeinethePOP> Shabbysheik: sudo apt install ubuntuone-client
<caffeinethePOP> oops
<caffeinethePOP> wait
<caffeinethePOP> Shabbysheik: "E: Unable to locate package ubuntuone-client"
<caffeinethePOP> that's what I get
<Shabbysheik> caffeinethePOP: are you running 18.04?
<confluency> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One
<confluency> "In April 2014, Canonical announced that the cloud storage and synchronization features would be shut down at the end of July 31 of 2014, leaving the sign-on features intact."
<caffeinethePOP> yep @shabbysheik
<confluency> That article is from 2012. It is no longer relevant.
<Shabbysheik> there isn't a client released for that yet.
<Shabbysheik> there is a web interface i believe
<caffeinethePOP> oh, so I can't share files and stuff
<Shabbysheik> yes from web interface
<caffeinethePOP> so basically it's worthless, I can't really upload a file to the web interface right..
<caffeinethePOP> i.e without a client
<confluency> The service *doesn't exist anymore*.
<caffeinethePOP> f* it, why tf would they want me to sign-in ... -___-
<Shabbysheik> according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One file service shutdown i n2014
<confluency> There hasn't been a client since 2014, because the service was discontinued.
<confluency> caffeinethePOP: why would who want you to sign in?
<caffeinethePOP> idk, I thought the service existed
<confluency> There are still accounts, which I think are used for identification e.g. on Launchpad.
<caffeinethePOP> tnx for the tips guys, g2g
<rory> Is anyone currently automating the installation of Java on Ubuntu without using the webupd8 ppa?
<rory> That PPA is not reliable enough to use in a prodduction build pipeline. Today it is giving 404.
<rory> If so please share your commands so I can have some of my day back.
<oerheks> rory, known issue, the ppa gives 8u171-1~webupd8~1 and current is jre-8u181-linux-x64.tar
<rory> exactly, I want to move away from using this PPA in production
<oerheks> contact the maintainer, i know no other java binairy blob ppa
<oerheks> but this is just trusty 14.04 ?
<rory> contacting the maintainer is not part of an automated build process - I'd like to do this from upstream if possible
<rory> it's 16.04
<oerheks> if you rely on that java, setup your private ppa?
<rory> seems like overkill, if possible I'd like to fetch an official Java binary and extract it
<rory> I can do this fine, just was wondering if anyone had a scriptt already.
<oerheks> rory, something like this, incl cookie jandling https://gist.github.com/n0ts/40dd9bd45578556f93e7
<oerheks> c/handling to accept license
<GarciaRunsLinux> It seems I got buried in the flood
<GarciaRunsLinux> Anyone else finding that their libreoffice can't open pdf files in ubuntu 18.04?
<rory> amazing thanks oerheks - exactly what I was hoping for but couldn't find in Google
<oerheks> rory, i found some more, but this is the only one with cookie handler
<oerheks> have fun :-)
<rory> that combined with this will fix my issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/712399/installing-java-offline
<bef848f> Which Ubuntu flavor would perform the best on an old PC with 1GB ram and some crappy 1 core processor from the medieval times? It's currently running on Windows XP and it sucks so much. I'd prefer XUbuntu, but not sure if it isn't too heavy if XP is too much
<Tin_man> puppy linux, bef848f
<Tin_man> maybe mint xfce
<bef848f> Is mint xfce any different from XUbuntu in terms of performance?
<Tin_man> I would say it's somewhat lighter, but been a long time, so hard to remember..
<Shabbysheik> No. LXDE might run better than xfce though. You could try Lubuntu
<Tin_man> i ran mint for several years on old xp 1gb computers, ran fine.
<Tin_man> i might be to big now days, haven't followed the specs, so you'd have to read up.
<bef848f> Never run LXDE, is it customizabvle at least half as good as xfce?
<Tin_man> ive not had any experience with LXDE
<bef848f> Looking at r/unixporn LXDE can be made somewhat pretty
<bef848f> I'll try it, thanks
<gabriel> hello all. Would like to know if there is any way to install dropbox on ubuntu 18.04 LTS. keep getting permission error while starting and fix from dropbox site is not working. Please?
<w0rp> Does anyone know which address is most appropriate for requesting that people fix an open bug with an Ubuntu package?
<w0rp> There's an issue with the Vim version in Bionic that can be fixed by updating Vim to a more recent patch version.
<JimBuntu> gabriel, You may want to pastebin or post an image of the error.
<gabriel> JimBuntu, the error is as followes:
<gabriel> Couldn't start Dropbox.
<gabriel> This is usually because of a permissions error. Storing your home folder on a network share can also cause an error.
<JimBuntu> gabriel, I don't use 18.04, but I may be able to help. You may want to try starting dropbox from the command line, so you can hopefully see more error information.
<oerheks> if this is dropbox on wayland, with the nautilus-dropbox plugin, i understand
<Whiskey> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu Server ARM on a Resp Pi 3 and then installed Mate Desktop but the screen resolution is wrong, and i can´t change it under display so i think that the display driver for the Rspi is missing, but i don´t find how to install it
<ppf> Whiskey: can you paste the output of xrandr
<Whiskey> ok and how do i use that
<Whiskey> Im suck at this
<Whiskey> can you use it in terminal ?
<ppf> yes
<Whiskey> Can't open display
<Whiskey> but thats SSH from my desktop
<ppf> DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<Whiskey> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0
<oerheks> so ssh limits your view ??
<Whiskey> I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KDgpq7vc8y/
<Whiskey> If i install ubuntu mate prepacked or any other prepacked linux for Resp the display works fine
<Whiskey> So the driver has to be missing
<Whiskey> its the only logical answer
<ppf> why don't you install that then??
<Whiskey> Why its 16.04.xx its quite old
<ppf> Whiskey: what's the native resolution of the display
<Whiskey> HD
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ppf> Whiskey: so 1080p?
<xjkx> I have 18.04, using two monitors, it's all configured as mirror each other. But GDM (I guess gnome-gdm now? I'm running the default)  doesn't realize the configuration I did inside the system, so it only gets normal after I login
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> 1920x1080
<ppf> Whiskey: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/227876/how-to-set-custom-resolution-using-xrandr-when-the-resolution-is-not-available-i
<gdev> hey chanserv
<Whiskey> that is not working
<Whiskey> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pDdWPThTss/
<hans_> what is the bionic equivalent of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz    ?
<hans_> s/what/where
<hans_> err, that is the 16.04 version, where is the 18.04 equivalent?
<hans_> i think i found it ^^  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<hans_> ah no
<hans_> here, i think* http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> having a program (e.g. cmake), how I can get what package it has been installed from?
<BluesKaj> usually you can find the package and associated files and dependencies in your package manager
<vlt> TheWild: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<vlt> TheWild: or `dpkg -S $(which cmake)`
<hans_> update-grub doesn't see/add the /boot/ipxe.lkrn kernel to the boot options
<hans_> erm, grub boot options
<hans_> oh, wrong channel, sorry
<CarlFK> how do I get the mac for eth0?  something like: ip link eth0  (but that errors..)
<TheWild> works, thanks vlt
<amadeobee> what is a good ubuntu alternative to google earth?
<vlt> CarlFK: What error?
<leftyfb> amadeobee: https://www.google.com/earth/download/gep/agree.html
<leftyfb> there isn't an alternative
<CarlFK> vlt: Command "eth0" is unknown, try "ip link help".
<vlt> CarlFK: And have you tried?
<CarlFK> yes.
<amadeobee> @leftyfb: thanks!
<amadeobee> leftyfb; thanks!
<amadeobee> leftyfb: thanks!
<amadeobee> :/ not sure how to tag you in the message...
<leftyfb> amadeobee: we get it
<leftyfb> you're welcome
<amadeobee> lol thanks
<lotuspsychje> !tab | amadeobee
<ubottu> amadeobee: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lotuspsychje> !bug | w0rp start here
<ubottu> w0rp start here: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rafaelrcenteio> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 on Wayland. It's working great, except that my mouse scroll is behaving abnormally. When I try to scroll down, it sometimes scrolls up and vice-versa. I appreciate any help.
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: ah, do you have natural scrolling enabled?
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: check at your mouse settings to enable/disable this option
<rafaelrcenteio> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the reply. I will check.
<rafaelrcenteio> lotuspsychje: No, I don't have natural scrolling enabled.
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: try disable and check again?
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: i mean toggle on/off to see
<rafaelrcenteio> lotuspsychje: same thing. Just to make sure If I expressed myself correctly. What happens is, when I'm scrolling down continually, it goes down, down, and suddenly, goes up, and then goes down again, etc.
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: ah thats something else..does it do that by itself?
<blackflow> rafaelrcenteio: what does that?
<rafaelrcenteio> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure what you mean. That behaviour happens when I'm trying to scroll.
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: ok, have you tested this in xorg, to make sure its really wayland?
<rafaelrcenteio> Yes. Actually, before on 17.10, this behaviour happened only on xorg. Now it happens both on xorg and Wayland.
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: ok and what kind of graphics card do you have on wich driver version?
<blackflow> rafaelrcenteio: what are you scrolling that behaves like you describe?
<rafaelrcenteio> lspci | grep vga -> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: can you give details to blackflow, aka browser? program?
<rafaelrcenteio> blackflow: Picture someone simply scrolling down for 3 seconds. Instead of scrolling down the entire three seconds it will have moments of upwards scrolling. This happens across all applications, and that includes Gtk and Qt apps.
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: would be interesting to test another flavor perhaps in a liveusb, maybe gnome related?
<blackflow> rafaelrcenteio: okay, so all applications. that's what I wanted to ask. if it was some specific one.
<rafaelrcenteio> I have a Linux lite installation on a VM. I don't know it that helps.
<lotuspsychje> rafaelrcenteio: well we can only support ubuntu and its flavors here, so perhaps a lubuntu/xubuntu?
<vlt> Hello. To save time I used `abcde -1 -o wav -a default,cue` on all of my Audio CDs last night. What's now the recommended way to produce single flac or hq mp3 files for each track? Can abcde use the cue file? Somehting like ffmpeg?
<rafaelrcenteio> lotuspsychje: ok. I will see what I can do. Thanks.
<xjkx> We have libinput 1.10 in ubuntu 18.04. For a bug fix regarding my keyboard, i'd need libinput 1.11, but that is not offered in LTS last apt-get upgrade. How do I just upgrade this package without affecting a whole lotta dependences and such? I like LTS and stability, it is only this package that I need newer
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: try !backports or !pinning maybe?
<xjkx> I dont know what that is, will google, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !backports | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xjkx> lotuspsychje: whats the difference for pinning?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: libinput10 1.11 is not inbackports
<lotuspsychje> ok
<xjkx> so should I do pinning?
<oerheks> what bug fix gives libinput 1.11 ?
<tomreyn> pinning is somewhat complicated, i'd rathe rlook for a ppa
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<leftyfb> pinning is only relevant if you have libinput 1.11 installed to begin with
<xjkx> oerheks: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106720 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bug/1762536
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 106720 in libinput "Logitech K400+ double tap on touchpad is problematic" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762536 in libinput "double tap on touchpad isn't recognized as double click on ubuntu 18.04 bionic" [Medium,Fix released]
<tomreyn> well cosmic got 1.11, but yes, one would need to be using that then, and if there is a specific PPA for libinput 1.11 it'd probably be easier to configure.
<oerheks> libinput10 1.10.5 seems to have that fix too, ...
<xjkx> oerheks: and is it easy to get? What I have is libinput-bin/bionic,now 1.10.4-1 amd64
<oerheks> no, we have to wait for it to show up in proposed
<leftyfb> xjkx: hold on
<leftyfb> xjkx: https://launchpad.net/~leftyfb/+archive/ubuntu/libinput10
<xjkx> leftyfb: wow, thanks :)
<leftyfb> xjkx: let me know some day when you don't need it anymore :)
<xjkx> ok ^^ brb
<hans__> the installer is asking me what my ip address is, but i have 2, can i tell that to the installer, or just give it a random 1?
<hans__> https://i.imgur.com/trSG8Jj.png
<hans__> not using DHCP
<oerheks> hans__, as you are not using ubuntu ..
<maxam9> Is there a way to change the order of network interfaces in Ubuntu? A piece of software I'm using checks my license file against the MAC address of my network card. It always checks for the first network interface (ethernet), but the license file matches up with the second interface (wifi)
<Southern_Gentlem> maxam9, matlab?
<hans__> oerheks, i am now, i was on debian 9 an hour ago, but reinstalled it with ubuntu 16.04 now (it's a pre-packaged image from the vps provider, so its farily fast to install)
<maxam9> matlab?
<maxam9> oh, I see what you mean sorry. Not, this is Siemens NX
<hans__> oerheks, i installed a ubuntu 16.04 image, and booted into the ubuntu 18.04 installer from the 16.04 system (the vps provider doesn't support installing 18.04 so i have to do it myself)
<oerheks> maxam9,  blacklist the wired adapter on boot, i see no way to change the hardware position, some idea https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10254/how-to-change-the-order-of-the-network-cards-eth1-eth0-on-linux
<hans__> oerheks, oh and if the installer looks a bit weird, it's because its the mini netinst installer
<hans__> ... running over a network emulator with no color support, VT220-something, i think
<oerheks> upgrading a vps, those are heavily tweaked, good luck,
<vlt> vlt: shntool
<maxam9> oerheks, I see, thank-you. I had seen that thread but was hoping for a nicer way to do it. I'll give that a try.
<oerheks> i wonder what software scans such weird way
<hans__> oerheks, well, i've done it before at another VPS provider, but that time it was KVM, this time it's Xen - and that time, the secret was that i had to boot the installer with `console=ttyS1,9600`, and before rebooting into the installed system, i had to modify /target/boot/grub/something.ext  and add `console=ttyS1,9600`  before rebooting into the new system, but i definitely see your point
<hans__> (also i had to modify /target/etc/default/grub and add `console=ttyS1,9600` to GRUB_BOOT_DEFAULT , otherwise next time a apt update;  script ran `update-grub`, it would break the boot system)
<hans__> (also i had to boot the installer over http via ipxe.... it took a long time to figure out)
<vlt> Hello. How can I copy a directory from one file system to another (target vfat) and make sure the files are copied in alphabetical order?
<leftyfb> vlt: for i in $(ls|sort) ;do cp $i /path/to/destination/;done
<vlt> leftyfb: Should `find` list the files in the correct order then?
<vlt> leftyfb: THe first time I tried this I got a random file order from `find`.
<jost> Hi! On one of my machines, I appearently started `sudo apt-get upgrade -y` a month ago, which got stuck somehow. How can I read the output of that process and bring it into the foreground, if possible? I'm working over ssh.
<leftyfb> vlt: find will not list in alphabetical order
<vlt> leftyfb: I know. But does it list in the order the files appear in the file system?
<leftyfb> jost: just run it again
<hans__> vlt, why do you care in which order the files are copied?
<hans__> oh
<hans__> kk
<jost> leftyfb: That won't work, because apt uses a lock file
<jost> Or do you mean I should kill it and then run it again?
<leftyfb> jost: incorrect
<hans__> jost, could try https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr  and hope for the best, but...
<leftyfb> jost: well, not incorrect, but lets get the error
<vlt> hans__: Because the file system will be later used by an audio player that will play one file after the other.
<leftyfb> hans__: lets not recommend random github binaries
<hans__> vlt, and that audio player sorts by inodes!?
<vlt> hans__: Apparently, yes.
<jost> leftyfb: the error message is: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<jost> So I checked and found a process using it
<leftyfb> jost: ok, kill the process
<jost> leftyfb: And that won't leave half-configured packages behind?
<hans__> leftyfb, reptyr is the most reliable program i know of to reparent running programs to your own terminal
<leftyfb> jost: it might. We can fix that
<jost> leftyfb: ok, I'll try
<hans__> leftyfb, (and i know of 2, this is the better 1)
<leftyfb> hans__: it's not necessary in this case and it's certainly not a supported method of troubleshooting here
<hans__> leftyfb, if apt is just waiting for a `do you want to replace your modified script with a maintainer's?`  question, it could let him continue, but k
<rafaelrcenteio> Hi, I came here a while ago to seek help for my mouse scrolling abnormal behaviour. The person that was helping me asked me to test it on other flavour of Ubuntu. So I booted into a Live USB Lubuntu, and I can confirm the same abnormal behaviour of the scroll.
<thePiGrepper> mouse model,system info, and distro?
<rafaelrcenteio> thePiGrepper: Ubuntu 18.04, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2JJJsjFZrP/
<vlt> leftyfb: How can I deal with spaces in file names when using $(ls | sort)?
<leftyfb> vlt: for i in $(ls|sort) ;do cp "$i" /path/to/destination/;done
<jost> leftyfb: It worked, I just had to run `dpkg --configure -a` afterwards. Thanks for your help :-)
<leftyfb> jost: np
<transhuman> anyone in here know how to change a password for thunderbird under linux?
<transhuman> Click the TB Menu button (3 horiz.bars), then Options/Options/Security/Passwords/Saved Passwords, Show Passwords, right-click the AT&T account incoming and outgoing entries, Edit Password, enter the new password, OK to close Options, restart TB.Click the TB Me
<transhuman> this OPTIONS/ menu doesnt exist
<transhuman> and its not under security, I can change certificates but not account passwords
<rafaelrcenteio> lotuspsychje: I tested it under Lubuntu, the same odd scroll behaviour was displayed.
<leftyfb> transhuman: you need to do it under account settings
<transhuman> no there is no such settings, I can change the certificate but not the password
<transhuman> its not under edit preference secuity
<transhuman> and if i right click an account its not under settings that I can see
<transhuman> there is a manage identities button under there and then I can edit from there but no passwords under there under security
<hans__> leftyfb, oh btw, reptyr is already in the ubuntu repos, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=reptyr
<hans__> (so it's not just `a random github repo`)
<leftyfb> hans__: then recommend that, not the github link
<hans__> leftyfb, i didn't know until 30 seconds ago
<transhuman> never mind it found it, for some reason its a big thunderbird secret
<leftyfb> transhuman: where was it?
<transhuman> edit preferences security passwords, saved passwords
<transhuman> and it worries me because you can view the passwords and not just a hash
<transhuman> leftyfb, actually that changes the saved password but it does not change the account password, guess I need to go outside thunderbird to change it for an account
<leftyfb> transhuman: isn't the saved password the account password? I don't follow
<qwebirc64227> Hey all, I'm having some problems in Ubuntu Bionic with corrupted graphics or rext rendering in Matlab 2013a. This issue has been discussed a little bit on other forums, but the solutions that have worked for some have not worked for me. This: https://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/answers/296491-problems-with-matlab-windows-both-editor-and-command-line-windows-when-using-r2016a-on-ubuntu-16-0 is the problem I seem to be havi
<qwebirc64227> I have tried setting Matlab's java runtime environment to various versions, as was suggested in the forums, with no success. Any ideas?
<sideone> hey all. im having an issue with all things apt. have tried updating apt, apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic, apt-get reinstall linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic, apt autoremove and dpkg --configure -a   .. running 4.4.0-130-generic under 16.04 .. any ideas?  https://pastebin.com/y0VK9GnB
<Poster> you might want to try: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-39-generic
<Poster> I know you ultimately want to remove them, but it looks like they're in a broken state currently
<schneu> hello, can some wiith this : Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (icui18n: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)" I'm on 18.04
<leftyfb> sideone: what version of ubuntu are you running with kernel version 3.19?
<sideone> Poster; https://pastebin.com/zZWzPJZx
<schneu> can't find any lib that fix the problem
<Whiskey> i have ubuntu mate 18.04 whit wrong resolution on rasp pi 3 and can´t fix it
<Whiskey> but i found out that the resolution is not the real problem, is the overscan and i can´t find out how to fix it
<sideone> im running 16.04, but using 4.4.0-130 kern. im not sure why i even had old refs for 3.19
<leftyfb> Whiskey: try #raspberrypi
<Poster> sideone: yikes that failed to fork is a concerning one, do you have any other kernels installed?
<leftyfb> sideone: then why are you trying to reinstall 3.19 in your above command?
<sideone> leftyfb; just trying to fix metadata
<Poster> the reinstall was my suggestion
<Poster> though I think something else may be wrong
<leftyfb> sideone: don't. Just remove it
<Poster> his original question was on it's removal which also failed
<leftyfb> sideone: sudo apt remove --purge --autoremove linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic
<sideone> Poster; apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-39-generic
<leftyfb> sideone: pastebin the output of that command please
<sideone> err.. https://pastebin.com/rHanNurT
<leftyfb> sideone: please don't run that again
<sideone> leftyfb; https://pastebin.com/Njg0E7v8
<sideone> thanks for the assistance guys, this one is throwing me.
<Poster> I am not entirely sure you have a working kernel, do you have boot/rescue media?
<leftyfb> Poster: 1 step at a time please
<sideone> Poster; wouldnt 4.4.0-130 be my current kern as ref'd in uname -a?
<leftyfb> sideone: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*3.19.0-25-generic /tmp/
<leftyfb> sideone: then try the remove --purge again
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> sideone: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*3.19.0-25-generic* /tmp/
<Poster> yeah, but I am not sure it's installed completely based on this output https://pastebin.com/rHanNurT along with the "failed to fork" errors ; hopefully leftyfb can get over this part, only thing I know to do here is boot to rescue media
<sideone> leftyfb; https://pastebin.com/Y69gSs59
<leftyfb> Poster: we don't care if 3.19 installed correctly. We're removing it. We don't want it
<Poster> I don't think 4.4.0-130 is installed correctly either, something is causing the install process to be unable to fork
<leftyfb> sideone: uname -a
<leftyfb> sideone: ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*
<leftyfb> sideone: I gotta head out ... if you can get those pastes back to me soon, we might have this fixed momentarily
<sideone> btw. ls /tmp shows : linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic.list  linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic.postrm
<sideone> Linux web03 4.4.0-130-generic #156-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 08:53:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sideone> -rw------- 1 root root 7156160 Jun 14 09:24 /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-130-generic
<sideone> sorry for the delay, vp came into my office for a moment.
<leftyfb> sideone: ok, reboot and make sure it boots into 4.4.0-130, once you're back up, try removing 3.19 again
<leftyfb> Poster: 4.4.0-130 is installed properly since he's booted into it
<sideone> rebooting, do you want me to run: apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic ?
<Poster> The part I am hung up on is here: https://pastebin.com/rHanNurT specifically status iF for linux-image-4.4.0-130-generic
<leftyfb> sideone: after you reboot, I want you to run the remove --purge command I posted above
<sideone> k
<sideone> https://pastebin.com/uGnZj7P9
<leftyfb> sideone: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*3.19.0-25-generic* /tmp/
<leftyfb> again
<leftyfb> then try removing again
<sideone> https://pastebin.com/4wtRr5SJ
<sideone> tmp: linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic.list  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic.md5sums  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic.postinst  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic.postrm
<sideone> should moving the dpkg info clear references to /boot/system.map? it shows *-39 currently
<leftyfb> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic
<leftyfb> then sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-3.19.0-39-generic
<sideone> nice
<sideone> its just complaining about 39 now
<sideone> should i try the mvs followed by purge?
<leftyfb> no more moved
<leftyfb> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-3.19.0-39-generic
<wr> does ubuntu 16.04 server iso have a netinstall?
<sideone> https://pastebin.com/GN1gqvQr
<leftyfb> wr: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads  first result on google for "ubuntu 16.04 network install"
<wr> sideone, always thought pastebin.com site was a bad design, https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> sideone: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*3.19.0-39-generic* /tmp/
<wr> leftyfb, yes seen the link, was in doubt if the mini.iso was ubuntu desktop or server or both
<leftyfb> sideone: then try to remove again
<leftyfb> wr: it's both
<leftyfb> wr: you choose the (meta)packages
<wr> leftyfb, cool
<kwek> hello.. It seems like i'm missing some groups in my ubuntu terminal. if i run 'groups' there, I only see my own user group. But if I login via ssh on my localhost, then 'groups' is filled with what I'd expect (sudo, adm, dialout, etc).. what could be wrong here?
<sideone> looking much bettr
<sideone> i have tried apt-get install -f after and found a little more. but i believe the older kerns are removed! https://pastebin.com/ciqsm0Ug
<sideone> wr; which site do you like better?
<wr> sideone, there are a bunch of pastebins but ubuntu one is nice
<leftyfb> sideone: try sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<hans__> wr, there is a netinstall version of ubuntu 16.04, yes
<sideone> https://pastebin.com/7gSbGuAC
<hans__> wr, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<leftyfb> sideone: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*4.4.0-130-generic* /tmp/
<leftyfb> sideone: then try again
<wr> hans__, for every installation the iso is always the same, the mini.iso right?
<leftyfb> hans__: I already posted a link that links to that
<sideone> https://pastebin.com/yECP31ui
<hans__> wr, .. ? you mean desktop vs server edition vs whatever? the mini.iso is the netinst version of all of them, yes, it will ask you which version you want to install
<sideone> leftyfb; sorry old paste.. try this one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S49CsKTrXX/
<sideone> ran out of usages on pastebin
<sideone> also, heres a list of the linux-image* in /var/lib/dkpg/info .. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j7MNnQ8KQ6/
<leftyfb> sideone: sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules /root/
<sideone> should we look at *45 ?
<leftyfb> sideone: then try to reinstall the hwe kernel
<leftyfb> hans__: You're basically just repeating the answers I already gave
<sideone> leftyfb; i think we got it! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mxz9zFF7fc/
<sideone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7PG7QH9MyV/
<leftyfb> sideone: looks ok to me. Reboot and you should be now running the 4.13 hwe kernel
<hans__> leftyfb, oh sorry, didn't notice
<sideone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YNFXKQ3dnd/
<sideone> next autoremove ran smoothly too.. rebooting.
<sideone> leftyfb; thanks for all the help. that was a stubborn couple of images, yes?
<sideone> Linux web03 4.13.0-45-generic #50~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 30 11:18:27 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> sideone: just some silliness. I've dealt with it before
<manj-gnome> hey
<manj-gnome> is unity gone from ubuntu now?
<sideone> reminds me of the old days building kerns under slak and deb
<sideone> apt :)
<lotuspsychje> manj-gnome: no, you still can install unity desktop
<leftyfb> manj-gnome: Unity is still available for install on 18.04 but not installed by default
<sideone> rebooted fine! time to work with certs
<manj-gnome> always used arch because i prefer gnome but i read that ubuntu dropped unity in favour of it
<sideone> thanks again leftyfb , really saved my day!
<manj-gnome> is gnome the default now?
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I need a desktop or laptop as a stopgap solution because my present machine is failing and I can't afford a really nice one.  What's the cheapest machine I can get in the UK (desktop or laptop) that runs Windows 10 and can run Ubuntu 18.04 in a VM comfortably?  The cheapest I've found so far is a 350-pound Lenovo Ideapad 310.
<oerheks> manj-gnome, that is what you read
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: ##hardware can help you
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> or that^
<manj-gnome> yes, im confirming what i read...
<manj-gnome> and what i read was from early 2017
<oerheks> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<oerheks> so we have the same info
<manj-gnome> thanks
<bef848f> Guys, can you play mp4 file directly in Firefox?
<bef848f> Or does it say its corrupt as well?
<bef848f> Oh nvm
<lotuspsychje> bef848f: not really an ubuntu issue, perhaps ask in #firefox ?
<oerheks> mp4 is just a container
<bef848f> Seems its not firefox related. I'm recording a video with ffmpeg and then upload to my web server. And Firefox can not play it when I open the link.
<bef848f> However
<bef848f> http://www.html5videoplayer.net/videos/toystory.mp4
<bef848f> this one works fine
<oerheks> use an open standard
<bef848f> I tried, but can't record an ogg with a decent framerate
<bef848f> it comes out choppy as hell
<wr> hans__, you refered that there is a version of netinstall of 16.04, so 18.04 is another? or is same mini.iso?
<stefa299> Hallo
<gint> ciao
<gint> !list
<ubottu> gint: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oerheks> pssst gint, all torrents are here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<compdoc> I screwed up my system trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, so installed it from scratch. linux is so great when copying over settings from thunderbird and my other programs. it just works
<NekrosBurek> I can't install Apache2 on my ubuntu it is giving me some error "you have held broken packages"
<nacc> NekrosBurek: please use a pastebin and paste the exact command and output
<nacc> !pastebin | NekrosBurek
<ubottu> NekrosBurek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> compdoc: note that upgrade path isn't yet supported :)
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6JFnG67YR8/ here is the command and output
<hfp> I have an issue with my terminal and I don't know how to troubleshoot it: sometimes when stopping vim with ctrl-z, it will break my display and just write the new output over the old output, instead of clearing the lines. I mean that if my window is full, it will type over what's already there from the first line instead of adding new lines from the bottom and scroll up what's already there. There is still a
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, try this: `sudo apt-get -s install apache2 apache2-bin`
<hfp> scrollbar in my terminal. Another (potentially related) issue is when running jest (javascript test runner) in watch mode: jest has keys that you can type to trigger actions, but when I do type them it will output them on the screen rather than actually doing the matching action. I have a screenshot here: https://i.imgur.com/7GcbZOm.png -the "pfqa p q" shouldn't be there, it should have cleared the screen and
<hfp> run the corresponding actions instead. I am using Ubuntu 18.04 with Terminator (but also happens in rxvt-unicode) and i3-wm. Any ideas? This is driving me nuts.
<nacc> NekrosBurek: that tells apt to simulate the install, and we are going to try and help apt resolve the issue
<NekrosBurek> Now i have got this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PFPmS3vMRW/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: try: `sudo apt-get -s install apache2 apache2-bin libapr1 libaprutil1 libaprutil-ldap`
<nacc> NekrosBurek: to be sure, you've run `sudo apt-get update` recently, right?
<NekrosBurek> yes + i had error with some public key i fixed it but when i run the update command at the end i get the signature uses weak digest algorithm
<NekrosBurek> should i paste the output for the above command in paste.ubuntu ?
<nacc> NekrosBurek: yes please
<nacc> NekrosBurek: and for the update output as well
<NekrosBurek> the update outpot contains the key should i post that to ?
<nacc> NekrosBurek: yeah, it's public
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pCWJVnXbCQ/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: looking
<nacc> NekrosBurek: `apt-cache policy libapr1` please? And why are you using archive.canonical.com for the sources.list? I'm pretty sure that's not standard
<NekrosBurek> i installed some panel for ubuntu for web, and it messed up my vps, when i removed it  apache broke, my phpmyadmin works but when i go to usr/share/phpmyadmin it is redirecting me to that location, some of my web pages get the Access denied and support is not answering so i am lookin google and here as reinstalling ubuntu is removing all my files
<oerheks> let me guess, you upgraded your vps to the next version?
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dk3yHFhSdB/
<NekrosBurek> i just followed online help for fixing apache and phpmyadmin
<nacc> NekrosBurek: yeah that's the bug.
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, one sec
<nacc> NekrosBurek: can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<NekrosBurek> sure can you just help me how to open it i forgot
<nacc> NekrosBurek: you should be able to just do `cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999` and paste the URL it outputs here.
<NekrosBurek> http://termbin.com/o53k
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, we're going to modify that file
<blackflow> nacc: do vim do vim! ;)
<nacc> NekrosBurek: which editor are you most comfortable with? nano, vi, emacs?
<NekrosBurek> i mostly use nano
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok
<nacc> NekrosBurek: `sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak; sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<nacc> in the editor you are going to put this content:
<hans_> any guide for upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<nacc> NekrosBurek: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pp2bPTP2yK/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: not sure what extras is, or if you actually need it
<nacc> hans_: wait til it's available
<oerheks> not for your vps, hans_
<oerheks> really, you should know better
<NekrosBurek> ok pasted and saved
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, run `sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update`
<nacc> NekrosBurek: then try and install apache2 again: `sudo apt-get install apache2`
<nacc> NekrosBurek: your sources.list was totally ... weird.
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dHvB8JSbr7/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, so a different error
<nacc> NekrosBurek: no other output at all?
<oerheks> updates went oke?
<NekrosBurek> oh there
<NekrosBurek> is
<NekrosBurek> one error which says cannot overwrite the panel which i deleted -_- ill send you paste just a second
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HPDzmkgMNr/
<oerheks> zesle-apache24 2.4.27-1 ??
<NekrosBurek> well i was looking for a good free web panel for ubuntu they say zesle i install zesle i regret for installing it xD
<ioria> NekrosBurek, if you are on trusty , those 2 xenial repos might be a problem (ttps://apt.zeslecp.com  and deb.nodesource.com/node_8.x xenial )
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ah and there's the problem
<nacc> NekrosBurek: the panel shipped it's *own* apache
<nacc> NekrosBurek: so, let's do this: `sudo apt-get remove apache2 zesle-apache24`
<NekrosBurek> i guess the mysql to
<nacc> NekrosBurek: then `sudo apt-get install apache2`
<blackflow> NekrosBurek: what does grep -i zesle /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages         say?
<blackflow> could be more stuff that needs removal
<leftyfb> NekrosBurek: I would recommend not using a web panel to manage your server(s).
<nacc> blackflow: true, but i think the above should get apache there; i suppose w could just do a ppa-purge
<blackflow> nacc: if you say so, I'm not familiar wiht ppa tools and/or if there's a faster way to identify such "alien" packages and remove them
<NekrosBurek> This is from apache install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NZk3RJF7zf/
<NekrosBurek> and this is from packages command https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pJVSPkx95m/
<blackflow> yeppers, there we go.
<nacc> NekrosBurek: yeah, so if you really don't want the zesle thing, then i'd ppa-purge it
<ioria> yep
<NekrosBurek> well i am still learning with ubuntu etc and i wanted to give my friend a website panel so he could make himself a website so i went the easy way and you see the rest
<NekrosBurek> i don't need it at all
<nacc> ioria: i need to work on something else, would you be able to help them ppa-purge that?
<lotuspsychje> we got your back nacc
<ioria> nacc, ok
<ioria> NekrosBurek, i guess the culprit is this repo https://apt.zeslecp.com xenial  and i don't even know what that is
<ioria> NekrosBurek, but i know that is for xenial, so need to purge it
<NekrosBurek> so is there a way to remove everything related to zesle ?
<ioria> !ppa-purge | NekrosBurek
<ubottu> NekrosBurek: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<NekrosBurek> installed ppa-purge
<NekrosBurek> so i do ppa-purge ppa:zesle ?
<ioria> NekrosBurek, but it's not exactly a ppa , so idk how it 'll behave
<oerheks> if it got a list in sourses.list.d folder, you might
<BadPractice> hi, what program provides this dialogue? https://www.utwente.nl/.uc/i4a/d208be0102f82274002fccde024e3d0b0090e101020701c48701300180.png
<ioria> NekrosBurek, apt-cache policy apache2   gives you 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.20 version or what ?
<oerheks> add printer, in what version, BadPractice ?
<NekrosBurek> yes that 2.4.7
<BadPractice> how is the program called?
<oerheks> ...
<ioria> NekrosBurek, and libapr1  ?
<BadPractice> i dont care about version much. I just wanna know how the utility program is called
<blackflow> oerheks: ioria: note their source.list was purged earlier, only has official ubuntu repos now
<ioria> blackflow, damn right
<nacc> blackflow: but we didn't purge sources.list.d because i didn't see it in the output
<leftyfb> NekrosBurek: I would install wordpress for your friend and call it a day. Other than that, you won't learn anything with a web management interface. You learn less and can actually cause problems
<NekrosBurek> well i just want to fix apache and phpmyadmin back
<NekrosBurek> i made a mistake with that panel stuff
<ioria> NekrosBurek,   dpkg -l | grep apache2 | pastebinit
<NekrosBurek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B4F4dF24Wh/
<BadPractice> ok let me ask differently: what do i have to enter in my command line to get this program https://www.utwente.nl/.uc/i4a/d208be0102f82274002fccde024e3d0b0090e101020701c48701300180.png
<ioria> NekrosBurek,   dpkg -l | grep libapr1  | pastebinit
<blackflow> BadPractice: isn't that Printers, under Settings in old Unity desktops?
<NekrosBurek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s7spw4s7hk/
<BadPractice> blackflow, i dont know. I am using a gentoo here and try to find a useable utillity program to manage cups
<BadPractice> what does ubuntu have installed? whats the name of the utillity program?
<blackflow> BadPractice: lol.  then just use CUPS http interface
<blackflow> BadPractice: it's gnome's
<jason85> Does anybody know why ssh won't execute my local command? ssh -o LocalCommand="echo test" hostname
<ioria> NekrosBurek,   dpkg -l | grep libaprutil1 | pastebinit
<BadPractice> blackflow, no gnome is a desktop environment not a cups frontend
<blackflow> BadPractice: the printer dialog is gnomes I believe, that's what I meant. but that look, that's unity (which is a gnome shell)
<blackflow> BadPractice: so just  use   http://localhost:631   and that's functionally exactly the same CUPS interface.
<lotuspsychje> jason85: see also #openssh
<NekrosBurek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqrNN82Ptn/
<blackflow> BadPractice: also, #gentoo should be more helpful with that ;)
<jason85> lotuspsychje, thanks
<hggdh> jason85: add a config for the remote stat states "PermitLocalCommand yes"
<hggdh> s/stat /that /
<ioria> NekrosBurek,   they are all correctly installed
<BadPractice> all i want to know is what utility program you have installed. On your desktop! right now! whats the name of the program?
<ioria> NekrosBurek,   dpkg -l | grep zesle | pastebinit
<hggdh> BadPractice: calm down please
<blackflow> BadPractice: good luck with that attitude, mate.
<BadPractice> its system-config-printer
<BadPractice> i figured it out
<NekrosBurek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vV9kXkKrpj/
<leftyfb> BadPractice: different distro's will rename things occasionally. You cannot assume just because it's named something on Ubuntu that it will be the same on Gentoo. I don't see why you don't just ask for help in the channel dedicated to what you're running.
<ioria> NekrosBurek,  do you need those packages ?
<jason85> hggdh, that did the trick, thanks :)
<compdoc> I just installed 18.04 and theres a little icon of a monitor with a circle/slash in the middle of it. if I click it, it drops down a menu with nothing in it. Propeties say its the Indicator Applet. How do i put applets in there?
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: screenshot?
<ash_worksi> I have a generic question
<ash_worksi> do you uninstall vi and install vim?
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: no, just install vim
<hggdh> ash_worksi: no, just install vim, it will adjust to be called vi
<BadPractice> leftyfb, it has the EXACT same name on Ubuntu, Arch and Gentoo. I found screenshots and all it tould me is that i should click "Add printer" I wanted to know the name. I thought i just ask here since all you have to do is click on the about box since it is your defualt utillity
<blackflow> ash_worksi: there's no vi, it's all vim but in compatibility mode, until you install "proper" full vim.
<ash_worksi> I see
<hggdh> BadPractice: again, please be nice
<blackflow> vi, the old original vi, is hardly installed anywhere these days
<ash_worksi> that's all the exact wealth of knowledge I needed
<leftyfb> BadPractice: again, you cannot always assume that. You're not running Ubuntu. It's not appropriate to ask support questions about Gentoo in #ubuntu, regardless if you think they might be the same
<ash_worksi> blackflow: so the vi that comes on 18.04 is a nerfed vim?
<blackflow> ash_worksi: yeup
<blackflow> ash_worksi: I mean it says right there "VIM - Vi IMproved"  when you start `vi`  ;)
<BadPractice> leftyfb, i asked in #ubuntu how a ubuntu default utillity app is called. Not related to gentoo.
<blackflow> it's just that it's in vi compatibility mode, command-wise
<NekrosBurek> Zesle no
<ash_worksi> blackflow: yes, and the funny thing is that it also says, on the same page, "type :help version8<enter> for version info" and then when you type it it says: E149: Sorry, no help for version8
<blackflow> ash_worksi: right because default vi(m) is compiled for minimal, compatibility mode, features. you then install "vim" which pulls in vim-runtime which is additional features, and provides vim.tiny and vim.basic alternatives.
<blackflow> I never understood that, I mean just include proper full vim in the base OS....
<ash_worksi> yeah, well with minimal there should be, imo, some snippet about what you just said
<NekrosBurek> <ioria> i need to go now ill be back later or tommorow thanks for such an amazing help from everyone
<ioria> ok
<ash_worksi> blackflow: so `apt install vim` will give you "full proper vim"... _along_ with tiny and basic? (ie you can start tiny or basic alternatives of vim?)
<blackflow> ash_worksi: yup
<notl33tenough> hey guys, do you know an alternative for cairo-dock? i got problems with cairo-dock on my 18.04LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | notl33tenough
<ubottu> notl33tenough: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1.1-1 (bionic), package size 609 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<blackflow> ash_worksi: vim.tiny is the "vi" compatibility mode afaik
<notl33tenough> thx guys
<blackflow> ash_worksi: right. vi is a symlink to vim.tiny through /etc/alternatives/vi   and vim is to vim.basic through /etc/alternatives/vim
<blackflow> (both being vim 8.x actually, .tiny being with vi compat featureset)
<ash_worksi> blackflow: so after `install vim`; then `vi` will still launch vim.tiny and `vim` will launch `vim.basic` ?
<blackflow> ash_worksi: exactly
<ash_worksi> blackflow: and what about "full blown vim" ?
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, anybody, what is this little icon?  https://imgur.com/a/0Z9oGGR
<yeats> ash_worksi: blackflow: /usr/bin/vi is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/vi, which will point to whatever you have chosen
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: ah, you might have apt problems
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: can you hastebin us the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<Dave_Elec> how do i enable global dark theme on ubuntu 18.04?
<ash_worksi> yeats: which in a default scenario, I'm guessing is vim.tiny?
<yeats> ash_worksi: yes, by default, vim.tiny is what's there
<blackflow> ash_worksi: that's .basic actually. note there's also bindings for GUI thorugh vim-gtk and vim-gtk3 packages.  and if you build it from source there can also be various langauge bindigs like perl, python, etc... for really full full functionality, but I don't know if that's prepackaged on ubuntu
<Dave_Elec> i have tried ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<blackflow> yeats: yeah , I said that above
<ash_worksi> I was about to say that :help version8 worked on `vi` post `install vim`
<blackflow> yeats: however there's a difference between vi and vim in alternatives
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, All packages are up to date.
<blackflow> yeats: it's not to alternate vi(m) iimplementation, its' for editors
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: no issues in apt?
<ash_worksi> at some point I would like language support, but I will get to that later
<blackflow> ash_worksi: note that's not for syntax and stuff like that, it's for plugins and modules being written in those langs
<ioria> compdoc, i guess a broken dropbox icon
<ppf> ash_worksi: 'language support'
<ash_worksi> blackflow: is that a "caution for when you do that" or a "there are multiple ways to skin that cat"
<yeats> blackflow: I was trying to make the point that ash_worksi's assumption that "vi" -> vim.tiny and "vim" -> vim.basic wasn't quite right
<ash_worksi> yeats: duly noted :)
<ash_worksi> ppf: ?
<ppf> yes i was missing ?
<ppf> what's language support
<ash_worksi> oh, I mean, at some point I would like vim to be capable of doing language specific things
<blackflow> yeats: it's default though. Id' really NOT recommand change that default and create a maximum confusion where vim is vi and vi is vim. that's serious offence right there ;)
<ash_worksi> like an IDE
<ash_worksi> but I'm not really concerned with it now
<blackflow> ash_worksi: that's what I meant, that's not what "language bindings" are for vim
<ppf> ash_worksi: ah, right
<blackflow> ash_worksi: "IDE" is done through syntax highlighting and various autocomplete modules and all..    language bindings, eg python, means the modules themselves are written in python, regardless of what the modules do
<yeats> blackflow: not sure I understand, but it's not really important :-)
<ash_worksi> blackflow: so it was a "just so you know, 'language bindings' (whatever that is) is not that"
<compdoc> ioria, could be. I would just like to remove it, but cant without removing all the icons
<ash_worksi> oooh
<ash_worksi> neat
<ash_worksi> thanks for all that
<ppf> language bindings are important, because you _really_ don't want to write in  vimscript ;)
<blackflow> yeats: vi by defaut is symlink to /etc/alternatives/vi which is symlink to vim.tiny       vim by default is symlink to /etc/alternatives/vim whhich is symlink to vim.basic
<blackflow> yeats: that's default, and yes it can be changed with update-altenatives for vi but not vim, and for editors.
<yeats> blackflow: okay, yeah we're on the same page then
<ash_worksi> but but but
<blackflow> ash_worksi: hmmmm?
<ash_worksi> `vi` (now that vim is installed) is now capable of :help version8 ... so _something_ about `vi` changed
<Deus402> i have just added a pile of new drives to my system, and have successfully created two mdadm arrays, however, i cannot seem to get them to stick through reboot. here is what i have done, can anyone spot where i have messed up?
<Deus402> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmwsZCFKtW/
<blackflow> ash_worksi: full blown vim is pulled in I'd say, the vim-runtime and all.  vi is just a symlink anyway, so...
<blackflow> ash_worksi: so the extra files, helps and all became available
<ioria> compdoc, dropbox stop && dbus-launch dropbox start
<ash_worksi> blackflow: so does that mean at this point vi == vim ?
<ash_worksi> (the commands)
<blackflow> ash_worksi: I think it's still vim launched in compability mode
<blackflow> note that it always WAS just ViM. except vi is compatibility mode command-wise, but it's ViM's code.
<blackflow> confusing? :))
<ash_worksi> to say the least
<yeats> ash_worksi: the postinst for vim updates alternatives for vi and other variant commands to point to vim.basic if vim.basic is installed
<ash_worksi> okay here's the important thing... how do I _check_ exactly what it is I'm using?
<compdoc> ioria = genius. thanks!
<ppf> some things just don't work in vi as they do in vim
<blackflow> ash_worksi: okay, how about this.  it's ViM. but when you build ubuntu packages, you can vary the compile time options, mkay? so you're using the same codebase, but different compile time options. those are defining that vi, through vim.tiny will start vim codebase, but in compatibility mode.
<ash_worksi> so that when someone tells me :execute '/' . @x I can tell them why it's not working
<ioria> compdoc, ok np
<ppf> mouse handling for instance
<ppf> but that's just because vi switches these things of
<ppf> it's still just vim
<blackflow> ash_worksi: compatibility mode means how certain key bindings are mapped and what it does. being ViM source code and all, it make sense that when you pull in full vim, various additional help files become available so vi, which is vim in compat mode, now has access to.
<ash_worksi> blackflow: I see
<blackflow> ash_worksi: right so vim.tiny and vim.basic are build from teh same, VIM, codebase, with different compile time options and some other stuff methinks, but the point is, BOTH are VIM.
<ash_worksi> so vim.<foo> describes what the program can do... vim.tiny could always show help, but without full, there were no help files to access
<blackflow> I belive it's just tradition, and nothing else, that `vi` is present in the base installation and `vim` is something you install optionally.
<ash_worksi> thank you blackflow sensei
<blackflow> ash_worksi: exactly.  dpkg -L vim-runtime will show you those extra files that are installed
 * blackflow is a Vim Cultist. Survived the war with Church of Emacs. Has scars to prove.
<ash_worksi> see, that's the kind of thing that scares me
<ash_worksi> there is SOOOOOOO much to vim
<blackflow> ash_worksi: it has a steep learning curve, but once the muscle memory sets in, you become unrivaled demigod in how fast you can edit text.
<ash_worksi> and if it by chance becomes deprecated, what did you learn all that for?
<ash_worksi> I know, I've seen the magic before
<blackflow> the scars are in that you Ctrl-W and close a Firefox tab because muscle memory says ctrl-w switches the buffer  (shift-tab does in FF)
<blackflow> you edit Libreoffice docs with no vim bindings and you constantly hit ESC:w
<ash_worksi> I always f'up ctrl+(shift)+C
<lotuspsychje> perhaps continue in #ubuntu-discuss ?
<ash_worksi> sorry
<ash_worksi> I'll stop
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: yup, yup. see, this brings back memories of the war..... :)
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: join there, we all there
 * ash_worksi needs to get back to work anyway
<ash_worksi> thanks though, everyone
<blackflow> ash_worksi: just this: I don't think it'll ever be deprecated. it has very deep fanbase, and I see more and more programs having vim keybindings. its totally worth the time and effort to learn it.
<vadi> According to lscpu, my MHz is at its minimum even though the temperature is fine and cpu governor is performance. I can't find anything weird in logs. What is going wrong?
<lotuspsychje> vadi: can you tell us whats happening wrong in your system?
<ash_worksi> blackflow: \m/
<blackflow> vadi: why do you think anything is wrong at all? if you start a cpu intensive task, does it go up?
<vadi> Yeah, it's running slow and the cpu speed is at its minimum
<lotuspsychje> vadi: define whats going slow please? wich ubuntu version?
<vadi> It does not go up when I start cpu-intensive tasks. 18.04
<lotuspsychje> vadi: clean install or upgrade? wich graphics card/driver?
<vadi> upgrade, intel/nvidia
<lotuspsychje> vadi: from wich version?
<blackflow> vadi: can you pastebin    lscpu  ?
<vadi> https://hastebin.com/lixafeyeha.makefile
<vadi> I upgraded from the previous version, you can't skip versions
<lotuspsychje> vadi: some users upgraded from 16.04 too, hence the question
<vadi> oh, okay
<blackflow> vadi: what does   cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver     say?
<fala> hi all
<blackflow> ash_worksi: intel_pstate or something else?
<vadi> intel_pstate
<lotuspsychje> vadi: have you tested system speed with a 18.04 liveusb?
<blackflow> oops vadi ^^^^
<fala> usually wifi reconnects after dropping.but sometimes it will show the wifi log in screen already filled in,waiting to press on connect after that a new connection will form with #2 after the duplicate ssid.
<vadi> I did not test a liveusb.
<blackflow> vadi: what cpuintensive task did you try, btw?
<vadi> I set a bunch of while loops to run in terminals
<blackflow> vadi: and also what does   cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor    say?
<lotuspsychje> fala: details please, ubuntu version, wifi chipset and driver?
<vadi> performance
<vadi> The whole system is just running slow which is why I noticed
<vadi> Yet CPU temperature is fine (38)
<blackflow> vadi: that'sa  bit weird then. please pastebin      grep . /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/*
<lotuspsychje> vadi: did your system work well at 17.10?
<blackflow> vadi: infact use   cpu*  instead of  cpu0   in that grep path please
<ash_worksi> ah
 * ash_worksi was confused
<blackflow> ash_worksi: sorry, I mistabbed
<vadi> It also worked well in 18.04
<lotuspsychje> vadi: aha? when did things went wrong?
<vadi> I don't know.
<vadi> blackflow: https://hastebin.com/rurilikacu.makefile
<ash_worksi> :)
<lotuspsychje> vadi: could it have been after an update?
<vadi> Maybe!
<vadi> I do not pay attention to them and I have that livepatch enabled.
<notl33tenough> hey guys, where i can get more docklets for docky?
<blackflow> vadi: somethings terribly wrong there. shows 6GHz as max freq? did you perchance try to overclock that thing somehow?
<vadi> Yeah, that's correct
<vadi> It's been that way for many months. Works ok.
<stan_man_can_> Hey -- Is there any easy way to see how many requests per second my server is receiving?
<vadi> There's a giant aftermarket cooler on it...
<blackflow> vadi: what is correct? 6GHz??
<vadi> Hey, it worked
<blackflow> I think you burned that thing.... :)
<blackflow> yeah,  ed. past tense.
<oerheks>  lolz, burn that cpu, slowly
<vadi> Don't mind if that's the case but why is it still working then?
<stan_man_can_> according to nginx i'm getting about 400rps sustained with bursts up to 600-700 but i'd be interested if there's any other way to kinda see it live
<fala> lotuspsychje: 16.04.4   .. driver=ath9k_htc  .. still looking for the chipset
<blackflow> vadi: there's one thing you could try, try using cpufrequtils and try change it with that governor instead of intel pstate. I think you might need to reboot with  intel_pstate=disable    for that to work
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | fala
<ubottu> fala: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackflow> vadi: and if that doesn't chage it, I'd say you've permanently fried that thing.  6GHz!
<lotuspsychje> fala: to see whats wrong exactly: from a terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog and play a bit with wifi to see usefull errors
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: other than usnig nginx status stub?
<stan_man_can_> blackflow: yeah
<stan_man_can_> like is there a way to directly show connections to the machine or something
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: apachetop should work with nginx log files, the format is I believe identical by default. If not, you could change the format, OR find an apachetop -like tool but for nginx.
<vadi> I have a feeling a fried cpu should not work
<fala> lotuspsychje: tnx ,disconnection happens in long intervals,not that often,around 2x a day
<stan_man_can_> blackflow: hm okay
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: oh that... sure.  ss, netstat, ...
<stan_man_can_> blackflow: i think i might have disabled nginx logs
<lotuspsychje> fala: you could try another atheros driver/firmware perhaps
<stan_man_can_> too much data
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: well at that scale I don't blame you
<stan_man_can_> yeah
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: note that looking at raw socket states with ss or netstat, you'll see _FAR_ more of them due to transitional and wait states
<mohnish_> What is the command to automatically install the appropriate drivers for my system?
<stan_man_can_> it all runs on like a $40/m VPS so storage is a premium
<stan_man_can_> blackflow: ahh nevermind then
<reactiv3> Hi. A few days ago I was having problems with xrandr showing that my refresh rate is set to 60hz, while the true framerate of the monitor stayed capped at 50hz. The problem remains even after a o/s reinstall. A new weird discovery is that glxgears shows higher than 50hz on the first line, then drops back to 50hz. Output of glxgears and xrandr here: https://paste.ee/p/wgASI
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: syslog + compression + large block size for nginx logs should help offsite those logs for archiving purposes tho'
<stan_man_can_> yeah but we're literally talking about a billion requests a month
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: they compress well, and with syslog you send them over network, dont' toouch local disks
<fala> lotuspsychje: nmcli networking off / on seems to work for me.. are you good at scripting?
<stan_man_can_> TBH, logging slows it down too! so much activity
<mohnish_> What is the command to automatically install the appropriate drivers for my system? Anyone please?
<reactiv3> reactiv3, I only have this problem with the native resolution
<stan_man_can_> blackflow: ohhh i gotcha
<stan_man_can_> i'll look into it man thanks a ton!
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<blackflow> stan_man_can_: yah, especially with nginx logging block size, I'd go with 64k or more
<mohnish_> lotuspsychje: Sudo apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: no
<mohnish_> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, that's it??
<lotuspsychje> fala: sorry scripting isnt for me :p
<lotuspsychje> mohnish_: yeah, to check wich drivers available: ubuntu-drivers list
<mohnish_> lotuspsychje: Thank you very much!
<lotuspsychje> np mate
<fala> lotuspsychje: tnx.gtg
<genewitch> fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 desktop, with updates and 3rd party (or without those) crashes with this http://projectftm.com/#vP9DN6mhivWkCgA-tU6wxA that's all i ever see, it never goes any further, ctrl-alt-F keys don't do anything
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: did you also try ctrl alt F3 and higher for tty?
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: wich graphics card is that please?
<genewitch> QEMU
<genewitch> ctrl-alt-F{2,3,4,5,6,etc} do nothing
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: tryed !nomodeset ?
<BarnabasDK> lotuspsychje, +1
<genewitch> it never shows grub
<BarnabasDK> genewitch, do you have sshd running on it?
<genewitch> fresh install
<BarnabasDK> nah
<BarnabasDK> how do you know it will not lead you back to the same problem?
<genewitch> i am saying this is a fresh install
<genewitch> sshd isn't on by default
<BarnabasDK> ah ok, I thought you where planning something :-)
<BarnabasDK> true
<BarnabasDK> is there anyway to keep shift depressed while booting a qemu / kvm?
<BarnabasDK> should spawn grub
<BarnabasDK> that is the virtual shift for the image naturally
<genewitch> i'm in the guest filesystem
<BarnabasDK> so who have access to the host filesystem? seems that you need that
<genewitch> i'm in it, do i edit grub.cfg for the menuentry for ubuntu one the linux line and add !nomodeset
<genewitch> ?
<BarnabasDK> yeah but you need to also be able to do a update-grub
<BarnabasDK> in the client os
<genewitch> chroot
<genewitch> got it
<BarnabasDK> ah
<BarnabasDK> check
<Deus402> i am totally stumped as to why mdadm will not find my raid array after rebooting, would anyone be so kind as to peek at what i've done and try to decipher where i messed up? here is the pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmwsZCFKtW/
<Deus402> everything works fine until the reboot, is there something else i should be doing besides adding them to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and /etc/fstab?
<genewitch> grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem. <--- qhat
<BarnabasDK> genewitch, are you using virsh from your host os?
<genewitch> chroot
<genewitch> not virsh
<BarnabasDK> I have to say I haven't tried either. But read this
<BarnabasDK> http://www.jaredlog.com/?p=1484
<BarnabasDK> maybe it is of no use to you
<BarnabasDK> but it seems that virsh has ways to boot an image to console
<BarnabasDK> please correct me if I am wrong
<BarnabasDK> maybe you can get a console boot though chroot as well? would make sense - anyone ?
<genewitch> BarnabasDK: root@SirPrize:/etc# find . -name tty1.conf
<genewitch> nothing
<genewitch> there's only three files in /etc/init, because, see, we're note using openRC anymore
<BarnabasDK> genewitch, so was that in the root os or the guest?
<genewitch> guest
<BarnabasDK> genewitch, you have exhausted my knowledge of the subject I am afraid
<genewitch> that's ok
<BarnabasDK> all we can do is try :-)
 * BarnabasDK pokes ppl
<BarnabasDK> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: best way to get your issue solved is to re-ask once in a while/all in one line with details,steps taken etc
<alexm_> Hello! Is it possible to configure multi-seat with propietary nvidia video driver in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? It work normaly with x.org x server, but not login in second seat after installing nvidia propr driver.
<alexm_> I need help, please.
<lotuspsychje> !patience | alex
<ubottu> alex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> i cannot install ubuntu 18.04 from usb
<asdfgh> i see the GRUB shell when i start the USV...
<alexm_> <ubottu> google search didnt help me.
<BarnabasDK> asdfgh, can you boot your usb
<asdfgh> https://ibb.co/b5czry
<BarnabasDK> forget install for now
<asdfgh> i see this when i boot with usb
<asdfgh> BarnabasDK, why?
<BarnabasDK> because you have to boot the os on your usb stick. that is what does the install to your hard drive
<asdfgh> BarnabasDK, i have win 10 pro right now
<asdfgh> i would like to change it with 18.04
<asdfgh> what can i do ?
<asdfgh> BarnabasDK, i have copied the .iso files inside the USB
<BarnabasDK> first of all is this your pc? not your companys / where your work?
<asdfgh> BarnabasDK, sure, it is my pc
<asdfgh> why? :)
<BarnabasDK> because if your company have given you a pc they decide what os you run
<genewitch> well, copying the iso files to the usb using what software, asdfgh
<asdfgh> genewitch, copy and paste :) (with hidden files too)
<sweb> WTF with netplan http://uupload.ir/files/ybm1_screenshot_from_2018-07-18_23-12-54.png ... ping DUP i can connect to my virtual box bridge adapter ... it's simple adapter that bridge to my wifi interface ...
<asdfgh> BarnabasDK, no problem it is my pc
<sweb> netplay is real pain in my @$$
<sweb> netplan*
<BarnabasDK> asdfgh, just to make sure, if you are trying to install on your own hw .. no problem, if you are trying to replace windows on a corporate pc, some admin will get you fired .. just saying ..
<asdfgh> BarnabasDK, yes i understand eheh
<alexm_> <asdfgh> disable safe and legacy boot in BIOS before installation.
<asdfgh> no problem
<BarnabasDK> check
<asdfgh> alexm_, ok
<BarnabasDK> asdfgh,  if you have something called "safeboot" enable that in bios
<asdfgh> hmmm enable or not
<BarnabasDK> one of the new things in 18.04 afaik
<asdfgh> ?
<asdfgh> alexm_, said not
<BarnabasDK> what is it now?
<BarnabasDK> try the opposite
<asdfgh> idnot know
<asdfgh> ok
<alexm_> try to disable
<BarnabasDK> look in your bios
<BarnabasDK> yes
<BarnabasDK> and let us hear back
<asdfgh> ok i try thanks
<alexm_> <asdfgh> boot without UEFI
<BarnabasDK> alexm +1
<BarnabasDK> true
<BarnabasDK> but boot with uefi is nice now it is possible with os's not ms
<BarnabasDK> so it should be encuraged
<p1l0t> So I think I messed up my /boot mount since when I restart my laptop it says no such device, must load kernel first, etc.. Here is the boot-repair output http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YbFNSf5DjC/
<genewitch> you can't just copy and paste the iso files to a USB stick
<p1l0t> I'm not sure if I need to reinstall grub or simply fix my mounts
<mr_lou> I was once able to zoom a window in Nautilus, and it would increase the font size. This doesn't happen anymore. :-/
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou, did you upgrade to the newest lts -- then you changed from unity to gnome afaik. things changed (back to normal)
<mr_lou> Probably. Don't remember.
<p1l0t> ls
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou,
<BarnabasDK> lsb_release -a
<BarnabasDK> in a terminal
<BarnabasDK> ctrl-t
<BarnabasDK> just to know what os  you use
<mr_lou> No LSB modules are available.
<mr_lou> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<BarnabasDK> ok you are still on the old version of ubuntu (which is fine if that is what you want)
<BarnabasDK> no problem
<genewitch> 16.04 is LTS, in fact afaik 14.04 is still supported
<BarnabasDK> support still
<BarnabasDK> yes
<BarnabasDK> no problem
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou - your Ubuntu install is under support, and I do not have an answer - so - anyone?
<mr_lou> :-)
<mr_lou> Maybe Nautilus is just using a font that doesn't magnify...
<BarnabasDK> first things first ;-)
<Soul_Sample> mr_lou: i don't remember ever seeing that behavior in nautilus
<mr_lou> mkay
<Soul_Sample> when were you last able to do it?
<mr_lou> I just press CTRL and + to zoom my window.  Line hieght gets higher, but the font stays small.
<mr_lou> er... height even
<mr_lou> It's been like that for ages.
<mr_lou> But it worked long ago.
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou and you are using a vector based font I hope?
<mr_lou> Dunno...
 * mr_lou looks for font settings in Nautilus....
<BarnabasDK> if it is bitmap it does not scale
<BarnabasDK> or maybe - what font do you use
<BarnabasDK> and could you try another (scalable)
<p1l0t> Is it normal that my /boot folder is on a seperate partition?
<mr_lou> Hm, I can't figure out where the font settings for Nautilus are
<nacc> p1l0t: yes
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou, try the "tweak tool"
<BarnabasDK> or "gnome tweak tool"
<BarnabasDK> should be in your apt
<p1l0t> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YbFNSf5DjC/ when I boot up grub says no such device, must load kernel first, etc..
<Lost_Goat> Has anyone done a mail server before on their ubuntu server?
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou, should be able to delve into the deeper parts of the user config of gnome
<BarnabasDK> also the font
<nacc> Lost_Goat: you want #ubuntu-server, but also unless you really know what you're doing, you probably don't want to run your own mail server
<genewitch> BarnabasDK, lotuspsychje: hitting escape realy fast in VNC while it was rebooting alowed me to get into the grub thing, i added console=ttyS0 and now i have a serial port
<mr_lou> Alright. Installed gnome-tweak-tool. Fonts are set to "Ubuntu", "Ubuntu Regular", "Sans Regular" and "Ubuntu Mono Regular"
<genewitch> it looks like the installer didn't actually perform any updates, so i am doing that first
<Lost_Goat> nacc: Im going to give it a try for some experiments but thanks for the tip
<nacc> p1l0t: dunno, someone can i'm sure help you figure out what's wrong with the config
<BarnabasDK> genewitch, super
<BarnabasDK> genewitch, still grub shold be available
<p1l0t> I am trying to figure out if I can simply fix the partitions or if I need to reinstall grub
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou, that sound very standard
<BarnabasDK> you still cannot see the text?
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou, changes in the tweak tool require a reload
<BarnabasDK> alt+f2
<BarnabasDK> type r
<mr_lou> oh
<BarnabasDK> mr_not obvious .. just the way it is
<BarnabasDK> r for reload
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou, you still there?
<ceibal> inachete
<ceibal> lucaspc lucaspc
<leftyfb> !bg | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<mr_lou> BarnabasDK, Yea, but I kinda gave up. Too much happening around me at the moment. Sorry.
<BarnabasDK> mr_lou, NP
<mr_lou> BarnabasDK, Will look into it later again.
<BarnabasDK> check
<tonsofpcs> so... I have the 'live' server disc but how do I get to a 'live' console?  Alt+f2 gives me another terminal but it's not at a prompt of any kind
<ioria> tonsofpcs, still not tried the live version ... but probably is ctrl+alt+fx
<tonsofpcs> err, yea, sorry, that's what it was.  But there's no atual prompt, just a getty with a motd and "this is terminal /dev/tty2" or similar
<ryuo> tonsofpcs: ? which ISO?
<p1l0t> ls
<tonsofpcs> hmmm, just rebooted and tried switching to a different console as installer was loading and was able to get to it
<tonsofpcs> ryuo: ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<ryuo> tonsofpcs: curious. i had no issues.
<ioria> maybe just a delay
<lvrp16> is there a simple way to do quadranting like on 16.04...the complete UX change is bizarre. every OS maintains UX consistency and Ubuntu just threw it out the window with bionic.
<lvrp16> control alt + numberpad
<lvrp16> super useful feature...
<ffejj> got a tty question... my tty1 font setting isn't saved after reboot (but tty2-6 are saved..) any idea how i can fix that?
<ffejj> TiTTY :)
<lvrp16> or is there a fork with compiz?
<ryuo> lvrp16: maybe you can get what you're wanting from Ubuntu Mate?
<ryuo> It has a number of modes that can emulate other UXs.
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> nothing to do i cannot install ubuntu 18.04 from usb
<asdfgh> why is so diffocult to install ubuntu via USB?
<asdfgh> UEFI, safe mode etc etc soo boring
<pragmaticenigma> lvrp16: Ubuntu didn't throw the UX out the window. The replaced the Unity manager with Gnome. The commands you are looking for are slightly different
<pragmaticenigma> !enter asdfgh
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ffejj> asdfgh: idk i installed it from usb
<asdfgh> ffejj, i have win 10 pro
<ryuo> asdfgh: so... you want to dual boot?
<asdfgh> i have tried to disable safe mode on USB but i cannot use USB devicies...so i have reset the CMOS
<asdfgh> ryuo,  no no linux only
<ryuo> asdfgh: do you mean secure boot?
<asdfgh> i do not remember it exactly...i have siables legacy...
<asdfgh> i have an asrock pro 4s
<asdfgh> if i disabled it ...it does not see keyboard and mouse during the boot time... but i can use it right now...only during the boot
<asdfgh> so i must enable it
<asdfgh> ryuo, what can i do?
<ioria> asdfgh, how did you do the usb ( with what software, i mean )  ?
<asdfgh> ioria, just copy and paste the .iso files (with hidden files too)=
<ioria> asdfgh, wrong
 * ryuo sighs.
<asdfgh> ioria, why?
<ioria> asdfgh, you cannot copy paste an iso
<asdfgh> ioria, i mounted it and copied the files inside the .iso files
<asdfgh> why is this wrong ?
<ioria> asdfgh, use rufus
<ryuo> asdfgh: because it doesn't setup the USB for booting. that can only work for UEFI mode, but that requires special formatting.
<ryuo> asdfgh: As they said, use Rufus to prepare the stick.
<asdfgh> hmm ok my wrong i am installing that software
<ryuo> Though, I haven't needed to format a USB stick in like 2 years, thanks to my Iodd2531. \o/
<hggdh> asdfgh: boot devices have special partitions. When you copy & paste, you are doing this all under the existing filesystem, not the actual device
<asdfgh> hggdh, ok
<asdfgh> it say DD image or ISO image
<asdfgh> which one ?
<ryuo> ISO probably.
<asdfgh> ok i try
<ryuo> dd is probably referring to how you could do it from Linux.
<asdfgh> ok
<ryuo> Since all Ubuntu live cds are now hybrids...
<asdfgh> ryuo, ok i try it right now
<asdfgh> thank you
<asdfgh> it is coping the files
<asdfgh> then i reboot crossing fingers
<someone235> hey, When I suspend my laptop, and I open it back, my session is not restored. Someone knows what could be the reason?
<asdfgh> done
<asdfgh> i go
<asdfgh> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> someone235: Some computers do not support power state levels in their default conditions. Googling for your computer manufacture with "Ubuntu Suspend" will likely find a page that has instructions on what to do
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: would you happen to have any advice for how to debug a kernel level input issue? I have brightness keys that are mapped to microphone mute for some reason...
<lvrp16> pragmaticenigma: i tried really hard to restore the functionality in gnome 3, couldn't get it the same
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: I don't know much about kernel level stuff... You are looking for key mapping
<TJ-> ryuo: that /could/ be caused by a platform driver (e.g. asus, lenovo, dell) mis-identifying the PC and sending the wrong events
<ryuo> TJ-: quite possible. It's a newer model HP ProBook released this year.
<ryuo> I already submitted a patch through Ubuntu to fix an audio LED issue.
<TJ-> ryuo: might be worth trying a mainline kernel build, and/or checking the Linux commit logs for the HP platform drivers, to see if it has been addressed
<ryuo> TJ-: i doubt it. I also tried Arch recently just to see if it changed anything.
<ryuo> Same behavior.
<TJ-> ryuo: does it happen only with the GUI, or from a VT console too?
<ryuo> TJ-: both.
<ryuo> TJ-: i also tried other distros without systemd for comparison. the problem is the kernel reporting them as the same scan code.
<tonsofpcs> ioria / ryuo - more like the opposite of a delay - worked when I told it "Install" then quickly hopped to a different terminal.  When I tried answering a question or two first it didn't.
<TJ-> ryuo: right, so you confirmed that, that is a positive step, so focus on the platform and/or input drivers
<ryuo> TJ-: yea, but i'm out of ideas for now. I'm not much of a kernel hacker.
<TJ-> ryuo: report a bug via b.k.o or the linux-input mailing list - the latter is likely to get more attention than bugzilla
<ryuo> I think i'll report my findngs to the bug tracker.
<ryuo> the LED issue was trivial... the fix was already in kernel, just needed my HW ids to apply it.
<hashwagon> Can anyone recommend me a channel to answer a CPU question I have? I'm wondering if the Intel Xeon E3-1220 (BX80662E31220V5) has a integrated graphics.
<hashwagon> nvm, ty
<TJ-> Intel Ark usually can answer those type of questions
<ryuo> hashwagon: https://ark.intel.com/products/52269/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1220-8M-Cache-3_10-GHz
<ryuo> It's usually the first result whenever you search for the model # of an intel CPU.
<dunnousernamefn> I just entered '\' into nautilus search by accident and it crashed ._.
<effortDee> lol
<dunnousernamefn> I'm trying to link with this library and the `gcc -D[super long chain of defines] -I[many directories] *.c` strategy isn't working
<dunnousernamefn> It's using some private include file that isn't in include/, but in src/, and it includes a bunch of c files I think so I end up destroying everything by doing that
<dunnousernamefn> I can't compile without knowing the size of a struct, right?
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: That's what Makefiles are for!
<dunnousernamefn> This library doesn't even build any type of library except a .la
<dunnousernamefn> I've tried running `make` and that's all it does
<dunnousernamefn> TJ-, it's using this weird automake and autoconfigure, and it's really scary
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: .la is a libtool archive
<dunnousernamefn> It's not a static archive?
<dunnousernamefn> It also has some pkg-config file
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: that's a cross-platform description of the library; libtool can create the correct format of library (.DLL, .SO, etc.) based on the host (or target)
<dunnousernamefn> ooooooh
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: see https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1238035/what-are-libtools-la-file-for#1238079
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: for the autotools there's usually a series of preparatory steps, e.g. ./autogen.sh, autoconf, automake, ./configure, make
<dunnousernamefn> Yes, I ran all those
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: what is the library?
<dunnousernamefn> https://github.com/llamasoft/secp256k1_fast_unsafe
<dunnousernamefn> I'm trying to access the header src/secp256k1_batch.h or something
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: from your own code?
<dunnousernamefn> yes
<Deus402> here is what i am getting in syslog on boot regarding my mdadm raid 0:
<Deus402> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3kXcpqzB7s/
<TJ-> well, for compiling, that just requires that path to be added to your own project's include path with -I../relative/path/to/target/dir and an #include <filename> in the source
<TJ-> (or an absolute path of course)
<dunnousernamefn> but if you look in the path it includes OTHER source files
<Edisto> I have a ntfs drive mounted with umask=0027, my vlc gives me an mrl error which appears to be related to permissions. How can I get vlc to access files as a group or user rather than other?
<TJ-> Deus402: the system has 2 mdadm arrays?
<blackflow> Deus402: and what does the status of the service say? Why did it fail?
<dunnousernamefn> I'm going to fiddle with libtool a bit more
<p1l0t> nacc: blackflow: Thanks for the help I did finally get it all working. On top of your suggestions I had to reinstall my grub with lvm enabled and then the magestic Bionic Beaver appeared.
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: right, because that include file is *private*, not meant to be used externally
<Deus402> TJ- yes, two arrays
<dunnousernamefn> that's weird because it's mentioned in the README as a feature
<blackflow> p1l0t: yw
<dunnousernamefn> yet that feature cannot be accessed from outside
<Deus402> blackflow: status of what service? mdadm?
<TJ-> Deus402: both arrays are Stripes (RAID-0) ?
<blackflow> Deus402: yeh but I misread that output, it's .device, not service.  so anything in dmesg? why did it fail?
<TJ-> Deus402: have you checked both arrays for integrity using mdadm ?
<Deus402> i just created them, it all works fine until i reboot.
<Deus402> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p3k7BCGHVD/
<blackflow> Deus402: yeah device disappeared, but why. is theere an error in dmesg?
<Deus402> lemme check
<TJ-> Deus402: what are the underlying devices? real disks, LVM LVs, iSCSI network storage, something else?
<Whiskey> How do i get autologin work on Ubuntu 18.04 Mate?
<oerheks> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/auto-login-to-my-account/11277
<Deus402> blackflow, TJ- : underlying devices are sata hdd's conected to lsi 9211-8i cards, and i don't see anythign that jumps out at me in dmesg, but here is all of it in case i missed something: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DZZNbSTftY/
<oerheks> so easy to find
<Whiskey> i have try that
<Deus402> and here is my original work creating the arrays: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmwsZCFKtW/
<Whiskey> like
<blackflow> Deus402: you have five drives in Raid0? So those will store data that can disappear at any moment with no consequence to it?
<Whiskey> - /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is empty
<TJ-> Deus402: ahhh, the drives are in an external enclosure?
<oerheks> Whiskey, don't edit that, just change "password: ask on login..."
<Whiskey> i have
<Whiskey> but i have 2 users
<oerheks> and please don't ask how to do this on terminal
<Whiskey> root and my desktop user
<Deus402> TJ-, no, drives are internal. i have a silly case.
<Whiskey> on the login window one needs password other one don´t but its not auto-login
<oerheks> ..root? oh, that is disabled.
<isomorphismes> really basic linux question, sorry. I am doing sudo chgrp programmers `pwd`; sudo chmod g+w `pwd`; but then touch a in `pwd` fails due to permissions
<Whiskey> so no one knows then
<blackflow> Deus402: what's /proc/mdstat now, after that failure? Are the devices listed? Can you try rescan and reassemble them?
<Deus402> blackflow, i have a total of 11 drives in raid 0, i like to live dangerously.
<TJ-> Deus402: ahhh, I ask because the driver looks to be doing some port multiplexing, is that the case, or is each drive on a separate SATA header ?
<Deus402> tj-: sas -> sata forward breakout cables
<TJ-> Deus402: can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk )"
<Deus402> i can, but it is also like the first thing in this pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmwsZCFKtW/
<Deus402> TJ-: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SWkM4gJH74/
<isomorphismes> (I am member of programmers, according to `getent group programmers`)
<blackflow> Deus402: right, so /proc/mdstat?  Also please pastebin    mdadm --examine '/dev/sd*'
<asdfgh> ryuo, back
<oerheks> Whiskey, why did you enable root account? your issue is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo?#root_account  ,.. unless you don' t have ubuntu at all
<TJ-> Deus402: OK, didn't see you'd got that already, looking now
<asdfgh> running ubuntu 18.04 :)
<Deus402> blackflow: here is the mdstat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8yRMxsjF4R/
<blackflow> Deus402: yeah, it doesn't see them, I wonder why, could be you have bad blocks somwhere, after all yo've got 5x greater probability of failure with that
<TJ-> Deus402: my best guess is that because you didn't wipe the existing partition tables from those drives, that is causing a conflict. When they are seen the system may be doing something else with their content which causes mdadm to fail out, although they don't actually seem to disappear
<Deus402> blackflow: mdadm --examine -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P87GRgTYdX/
<blackflow> TJ-: mdadm would bark at that though
<ryuo> Raid0? ... No comment.
<blackflow> ryuo: a 5-disk RAID0. :)
<Deus402> also, i had previously zeroed out the superblocks and deleted all partitions before i started the first time...
<Deus402> 5 8tb disks at that, heh.
<asdfgh> guys how can i install last nvidia drivers ?
<asdfgh> i m running 18.94
<asdfgh> 18.04
<blackflow> Deus402: that doesn't look right at all, you sure those steps you pastebin'd are exactly what you did? the array worked before reboot?
<oerheks> asdfgh, use the driver tool in updates
<asdfgh> oerheks, i see old drivers there
<blackflow> Deus402: maybe the '/dev/sd*' syntax is wrong, it's been a while since I mdadm'd. Can you --examine just one of them? Say, sda?
<asdfgh> i think i need to add something in sources.list
<Deus402> blackflow: yes, array works fine before reboot. perhaps we should back up and make sure i'm creating it right?
<ryuo> blackflow: i stopped using mdadm awhile back... no idea why people still use it with the options we have now.
<TJ-> Deus402: what happens if you manually assemble the arrays?
<blackflow> ryuo: Yeah I'd slap ZFS on that thing like there's no tomorrow. RAID0 included if it has to be :) But ZFS.
<asdfgh> oerheks, 390 are the last?
<ryuo> blackflow: that's the default mode of ZFS if you don't specify another. lol
<TJ-> Deus402: have you recreated the arrays several times? I'm wondering about the report "/dev/sda appears to be part of a raid array:"
<ryuo> asdfgh: latest, not last.
<asdfgh> pardon
<asdfgh> :)
<Deus402> blackflow: gives the same output as the last pastebin, but just for sda. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P87GRgTYdX/ vs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h8x7mbS8hr/
<Deus402> TJ-: yes, it reports that but asks if i want to blow it away anyways, and then it works.
<blackflow> Deus402: yeah that's not a valid array member. I'd recommend you zero superblocks, and then overwrite with some dd if=/dev/zero magick first and last GB of each drive (gpt backup is at the end)
<blackflow> Deus402: but, if you're feeling adventurous, why not ZFS ;)
<TJ-> Deus402: OK, so that's just because you're overwriting the previous array metadata
<Deus402> zfs makes my head hurt. i came to ubuntu from freebsd...
<ryuo> blackflow: if they do, they'd be better off using mirror or raidz.
<TJ-> Deus402: what happens if you manually assemble rather than letting systemd/sysv scripts do it?
<Deus402> what is it, mdadm --scan --assemble?
<ryuo> Deus402: why do you want to use raid0? is your data not important?
<blackflow> TJ-: there's no array members, look at the --examine output
<blackflow> Deus402: If I were you, I'd zero the superblocks, nuke first and last GB of eachdisk, and retry the procedure.
<Deus402> yuck, but ok.
<blackflow> (actually if I were you, I'd go ZFS, but....)
<ryuo> blackflow: evidently they don't like it, for some reason.
<ryuo> perhaps BTRFS would be more their thing.
<blackflow> hey even btrfs would be fine, if mdadm raid0 is fine. btrfs is then pure liquid gold.
<TJ-> Deus402: e.g "mdadm --assemble --scan /dev/md0"
<ryuo> blackflow: brown gold. :P
<blackflow> heh
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> can I somehow set date in english?
<ryuo> though, if i were to use mdadm these days, i'd probably do it on top of dm-integrity.
<ryuo> kinda useless in RAID0 though.
<Deus402> TJ- returns no output and doesn't seem to do anything, checkign logs.
<blackflow> the only way I'd touch mdadm these days is indirectly, through RedHat's Stratis. If that even uses mdadm, I think it does.
<TJ-> Deus402: check "cat /proc/mdstat"
<Deus402> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<Deus402> unused devices: <none>
<blackflow> we've been through this tho'
<TJ-> Deus402: check that the mdadm.conf entries for both arrays contain the SAME UUID as the metadata on the disk from the --detail report shows
<ryuo> blackflow: does mdadm get confused if drive letters change?
<blackflow> mdstat empty, no array memebers, they're not there or the kernel is not seeing them as such
<snee_> hello, i really need some help. there is nothing on google ive searched for hours. how on earth do i make a wireless pci adapter work with ubuntu 18.04 work?
<Deus402> going to do the zero superblocks and write zeros to the drive thing, brb.
<TJ-> ryuo: no, it uses metadata on-disk (it is using metadata v1.2 )
<snee_> any help appreciated
<ryuo> ok. i've never used a disk array this complex.
<blackflow> ryuo: I don't think so, it uses uuids
<ryuo> so, i was wondering myself.
<blackflow> Deus402: btw, any reason you don't want ot btrfs or zfs that thing? It's way easier and better than mdam, even if you stripe all the disks
<TJ-> Deus402: e.g. "mdadm --zero-superblock --force /dev/sda"
<Deus402> can i cheat and do the /sd[a-j] thing?
<TJ-> Deus402: of course, that's the shell expanding those, not mdadm, so it ends up as a load of space-seperated full drive names
<snee_> hello, i really need some help. there is nothing on google ive searched for hours. how on earth do i make a wireless pci adapter work with ubuntu 18.04?
<nacc> snee_: don't just repeat your question, please
<snee_> lspci doesnt show any kerne drive in use
<nacc> snee_: what adapter, what have you tried, etc.
<ryuo> snee_: paste output of this please: lspci -vnvn
<TJ-> Deus402: e.g. you could equally do "echo /dev/sd[a-d,l]" to see the same effect
<snee_> adapter is BCM43602
<Deus402> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SJYDSRYsxj/
<ryuo> UGh. Broadcom.
<nacc> yeah, just get a different one :)
<nacc> that would be my honest first choice; but let's see what's out there
<ryuo> nacc: not necessarily an option.
<nacc> ryuo: i know.
<snee_> ryou the thing is i managed to get it working with this https://github.com/DH-Box/dh-usb/issues/8 but that gets reset after restart
<snee_> how do i make it permanent
<blackflow> Deus402: right, you can't cheat like that. that shell expansion  does multiple arguments, not multiple iterations of the command
<blackflow> Deus402: for D in a b c d ; do mdadm --zero-superblock --force /dev/sd${D} ; done
<nacc> snee_: that appears to be supported by the brcmfmac driver
<nacc> snee_: https://wiki.debian.org/brcmfmac similar instructions should apply here
<Deus402> blackflow: gives the same output if i just do one at a time...
<nacc> snee_: the firmware is in the linux-firmware pacakge
<TJ-> Deus402: so something definitely wrong there
<nacc> snee_: have you tried loading that module?
<Deus402> it's almost like mdadm isn't writing the superblock when it's created, so when i reboot it doesn't know wth to do....
<Deus402> *when the raid is created
<TJ-> Deus402: I'm wondering if the controller is putting the devices to sleep
<snee_> nacc how? theres no docs for that
<snee_> as in straighforward ones
<nacc> snee_: `sudo modprobe brcmfmac`
<TJ-> Deus402: your previous pastes show the metadata is there, and you mounted the devices too
<nacc> snee_: not sure you need docs for that.
<snee_> does that persist after restart
<ryuo> snee_: are you sure that's how you "fix" t?
<nacc> snee_: you need the '-extras' kernel pacakge
<ryuo> snee_: No.
<nacc> snee_: what doesn't persist?
<nacc> snee_: are you saying if you simply load the module after you boot, the device works?
<TJ-> Deus402: can you read the drives directly? "sudo dd if=/dev/sda count=16 | hexdump -C"
<snee_> ah yes nacc, i have done what you said already. but if i restart my machine it stops wroking again
<nacc> snee_: and again, if you then just load the module, it works?
<snee_> yes it works
<snee_> how do i persist it
<nacc> snee_: add brcmfmac to /etc/modules and then run `update-initramfs -k all`
<nacc> and reboot
<Deus402> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vXnfX95fgT/
<Deus402> already started zeroing sda
<snee_> nacc for a noob, could you please elaborate how i add brcmfmac to /etc/modules please?
<nacc> snee_: it's a text file
<nacc> snee_: add the string "brcmfmac" to the file
<blackflow> Deus402: after you zero all the disks (imho first and last GB suffices), reboot just in case
<nacc> snee_: on its own line
<TJ-> Deus402: OK, so the disks are readable. That shows there's a GPT with an EFI system partition defined (which was why the original creation of the array warned about an existing partition table)
<snee_> initramfs -k all throws a you must specify at leas one of -c, -u, -d
<snee_> nacc
<nacc> snee_: sorry, `sudo update-initramfs -u -k all`
<TJ-> Deus402: is this Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<snee_> tangentially, what is /boot/initrd.img-4********-generic?
<genewitch> http://projectftm.com/#k-_bzocRM-BqrGIFF4bf4A completely fixed bionic with a serial console by running apt upgrade
<genewitch> that's it
<genewitch> i was able to append "console=ttyS0" to the kernel command line by spamming the ESC key during boot in VNC
<Deus402> tj- yeah, 16.04 lts
<snee_> lol nacc didnt work
<nacc> snee_: the initramfs for the corresponding kernel
<qwebirc13364> test
<nacc> snee_: oh sorry, it might have moved
<nacc> snee_: try adding the same line to /etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf
<nacc> snee_: run the update-initramfs command again and reboot
<ryuo> nacc: that's a symlink to /etc/modules
<nacc> ryuo: ah so it is
<qwebirc12365> Anyone have screen tearing fix?
<ryuo> nacc: plan B: maybe they should just use /etc/rc.local.
<nacc> snee_: ok, then `sudo systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service`
<nacc> snee_: and do you see in there that it inserted the module
<ryuo> qwebirc12365: you need to be more specific if you want an answer.
<TJ-> Deus402: it seems weird, but as the manual mdadm command failed, there must be some inconsistency in the metadata
<TJ-> Deus402: hopefully doing the drive wipes will help
<snee_> modeule brcmfmac is blacklisted
<snee_> wtf
<ryuo> snee_: that's done sometimes for problematic modules.
<nacc> snee_: check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<snee_> yep on it
<snee_> picked a good wireless adapter didnt i
<snee_> i wanted it for a hackintosh
<ryuo> snee_: lol.
<qwebirc12365> was getting help here just a while ago. He suggested i use compis or compton. I tried to get compton but im currently running into network issue. Right now i just wanna fix Nvidia Tearing with 1080p upscaled resolution then ill go try to fix other things
<TJ-> the reason for the blacklist is usually to prevent conflict with SMAC (software media access control) as opposed to FMAC (full media access control) aka firmware or hardware MAC
<snee_> alright nacc and ryuo got it working. thanks for your hel
<snee_> p
<nacc> snee_: yw
<Deus402> tj- i'll be back after the drive wipes. trying to find the right magic so i don't have to zero the whole thing.
<qwebirc12365> Whats the first step, fixing a screen tearing problem?
<qwebirc12365> there's soo much around that none even worked =/
<ryuo> qwebirc12365: try vsync or double buffering?
<Elliot404> hi
<qwebirc12365> xorg.conf is where those setting should be at right?
<ryuo> qwebirc12365: there should be a nvidia settings utility.
<ryuo> I haven't used their drivers in years, but they provided one for configuring these things.
<TJ-> Deus402: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=16M count=1" for each drive and try "sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdX" for each, rather than using shell expansions as you did before
<ryuo> Deus402: why did you leave FreeBSD?
<Deus402> got sick of things that wouldn't "just work"
<Deus402> ryuo, you know, like software raid :/
<Deus402> heh
<qwebirc12365> nvidia gui doesnt really give me much options. none of the buffering is really an option
<ryuo> Deus402: i never had much issue with mdadm, though i only used it for RAID1.
<Deus402> tj- that is just wiping the beginning of the drive, didn't you say to wipe the end too?
<ryuo> Deus402: if you get tired of playing with RAID0, you could give LVM a try.
<TJ-> Deus402: no, I thnik blackflow did, but that isn't need if you can succesfully use --zero-superblock
<ryuo> Deus402: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7582/
<Deus402> i cannot succesfully use --zero-superblock
<Deus402> even individually
<TJ-> Deus402: what does "sudo dmsetup info" report ?
<ryuo> incidently RAID0/1 has multiple things that can replicate its basic features...
<TJ-> Deus402: I'm beginning to think the SAS port expander could be an issue here. We know you can read the drives, it appears you can write them since they got metadata and file-system formatted
<ryuo> LVM, mdadm, ZFS, BTRFS...
<Deus402> TJ-: No devices found
<qwebirc12365> okay, after reading few while. Poeple be suggestiong compton and compis. How do i approach?
<TJ-> Deus402: OK, so nothing unexpected holding those devices, that is a good thing :)
<qwebirc12365> i tried compton i get 404 error when trying to get package or something
<Deus402> TJ- also, it was working just handily before i decided to add 5 more 8tb drives.
<Deus402> the only other thing that changed was adding the second controller card.
<TJ-> Deus402: thank-you! that kind of information is vital! So we know it did work, but multiple controllers causes a problem. So maybe there's an issue with the controller/driver config. I did notice some dmesg "cm1 reset" messages but they didn't appear problematic
<TJ-> Deus402: did you move any drives from controller A to B at that time?
<qwebirc12365> um how do i get compton?
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: gnome 3 has a compositer
<qwebirc12365> not sure what that mean
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: you running 18.04
<qwebirc12365> how do i check?
<Deus402> TJ-, no, and also when my original raid0 disappeared i pulled the new controller back out and it was still gone, so i put the new controller back in and decided to just blow everything away instead of troubleshooting the old raid.
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: lsb_release -a
<qwebirc12365> yes 18.04 LTS
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: gnome has animations you dont need comptin
<qwebirc12365> i see, i thought it was something that would fix a tearing
<Deus402> TJ-, alrighty. all drives are zeroed.
<stevie__> hi, I am trying to sudo apt-get install squirrelmail on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, but it's saying E: Unable to locate package squirrelmail
<qwebirc12365> my head hurts
<qwebirc12365> i dont even mid if i break my computer >.>
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: you should be able to tweak them
<xamithan> stevie that package isn't on 18.04
<stevie__> nooo..
<stevie__> backports?
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: kinda why i dont run gnome 3
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: it can be very demanding for older hardware
<qwebirc12365> my hardward is somehwat old..
<xamithan> Not that I'm seeing,  you could always compile it
<qwebirc12365> phenom ii with 760 gtx
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: did you install your gpu drivers yet that should help
<qwebirc12365> got tired of messing around windows, i wanna try unix. and here i go again. lots of problem again. But ima get thru it i know
<qwebirc12365> i did tried a lot of drivers
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: i personaly run plasma 5 kde
<qwebirc12365> currently on manual mode it said
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: kde has acully gotten fast and light over the years
<qwebirc12365> okay i'd like to try that suggestion
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: i run kubuntu
<qwebirc12365> what is excatly it is?
<TJ-> Deus402: for future reference you can do something like this to zap the last 16MB of a drive (this example 'echo's the command rather than executing it):  for D in a b c d e f g h i j l; do echo dd of=/dev/sd$D if=/dev/zero skip=$(echo "$(cat /sys/block/sd$D/size)-16384" | bc); done
<qwebirc12365> oh
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: just ubuntu with kde as the wm
<qwebirc12365> xubuntu here and im fresh to it
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: qwebirc12365oh xubuntu
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: ohh xubuntu
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: you can disable the window animations
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: thats xfce
<qwebirc12365> i let go of my Mint and it was the most work ive done to it, feels nice and good but forgot the password for it soo i went and install xubuntu =(
<qwebirc12365> panel switch?
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: you should see a setting called window manager behaver
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: from there you can urn off the compositor
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: or windows manager tweaks
<qwebirc12365> completely turned compositor off, now whenever i move the application, it makes that old windows replicating ui for a bit
<qwebirc12365> ill tweak it and see where i get to
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: you can play with what animations you whant
<Deus402> TJ-: alright, here is where i'm at now: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSyyyMcPmy/
<qwebirc12365> tearing is really bad tho, not sure how to tweak it
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: i think thats a problwm with the nivida driver
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: try passing this command nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<qwebirc12365> yea, i even used the driver from their site. Just gaved me lots of more GUI option but tearing was still there
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: you screen should flicker and be inporved alot
<TJ-> Deus402: I *think* "Unrecognised md component device" means there was no superblock found
<qwebirc12365> Yes, this one fixes it
<qwebirc12365> but
<qwebirc12365> >.>
<qwebirc12365> im back on my native resolution
<qwebirc12365> 1360x768
<Deus402> TJ-: everything looks nice right now: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WD3r5jjCnJ/
<TJ-> Deus402: as before looking good; before creating the 2nd array, try a reboot
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: can you just change that back
<qwebirc12365> if i can replicate what i had back then in windows with xubuntu, id be soo happy, the tearing was just my problem when upscaling to 1080p
<qwebirc12365> ill see if i can
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: it should remane active untill you reboot
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: so it should not be tearing now
<TJ-> Deus402: don't forget to "sudo update-initramfs -u" before a reboot though, to copy in the new mdadm.conf
<qwebirc12365> so that means
<qwebirc12365> if i reboot everything should be gone
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: it will just be back to tearing untill we make it perment
<qwebirc12365> like all the work that is done right now, will be back to default setting
<qwebirc12365> i see
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: is it working fine now
<qwebirc12365> can i make a .run file or something, everytime i start up os it'll be just that quick
<qwebirc12365> working fine
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: yes hear is a guide on how to fix it being we know it works now
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: https://www.cmscritic.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-screen-tearing-in-xfce-mate-kde-lxde-and-others/
<Deus402> TJ-: for funsies before i reboot it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yK2BCD8x3g/
<qwebirc12365> okay ill take a look at that one. Thank you and to that other person. It was the same procedure that fixed the tearing. Lets see if i can make it easier
<Deus402> and i did run update-initramfs -u again.
<Deus402> rebooting now.
<TJ-> Deus402: metadata looks good
<Deus402> TJ-, doh, forgot to add to the fstab, but so far so good...
<gogeta> qwebirc12365: once you add the mode to your config file its perment
<TJ-> Deus402: that's a minor issue, the main issue is the array being found and assembled
<Deus402> correct. now to build the second one.
<TJ-> from the previous pastebins of the raw 'dd' output it looks like the metadata didn't get put on the disks, despite everything else we saw
<TJ-> Deus402: must go now, midnight almost here
<Deus402> TJ-, thank you very much. pm your email?
<TJ-> Deus402: ubuntu@iam.tj - let me know how it goes
<Deus402> blackflow: zeroing the drives and re-creating the arrays worked.
<qwebirc12365> whats a xubuntu text editor?
<qwebirc12365> that i can use  with root
<DalekSec> qwebirc12365: mousepad, so pkexec mousepad /etc/path/file.conf
<qwebirc12365> how do i open .conf with mousepad on terminal?
<qwebirc12365> i ran into some errors
<hggdh> qwebirc12365: vim is a good editor for terminal; if you have never used it, then try nano, a simpler editor
<qwebirc12365> im getting some crazy errors. I think ima stick to editing it on terminal, somehow forgot how to do it https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kj2hGBfQh6/
<qwebirc12365> do i just sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<hggdh> qwebirc12365: you can probably disregard these errors
<hggdh> qwebirc12365: yes, you can
<qwebirc12365> yea and it seems like im in the file already
<DalekSec> qwebirc12365: Those are theme "errors", not actual errors.
<qwebirc12365> i see, so i can just continue and add my lines and disregards those theme errors?
<hggdh> qwebirc12365: yes
<qwebirc12365> my concern. How do i save it?
<qwebirc12365> any hotkeys?
<hggdh> qwebirc12365: which editor?
<qwebirc12365> i used  pkexc mouspad
<qwebirc12365> mousepad
<DalekSec> Ctrl+s
<qwebirc12365> i used nano instead
<qwebirc12365> was faster and easy
<genewitch> how do i make apt stop complaining and trying to remove software i installed with dpkg?
<qwebirc12365> i noticed my network kinda slow compare to what i had before. Does forwarding IPv4-6 to 1.1.1.1 will make good difference? or i need to look at something else first before doing such thing?
<genewitch> qwebirc12365: forwarding what now?
<qwebirc12365> i just feel like my network connection is really slow and maybe looses packets during download
<qwebirc12365> just like earlier when i was trying to download a a package, i get hit with 404 or somethin
<nexus> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (2,11GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,6 GiB Total (4,9 GiB Free) Swap: 976,6 MiB Total (976,6 MiB Free) • Storage: 887,9 GB / 1,7 TB (772,7 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller • Uptime:
<nexus>  5h 17m 33s
<shachaf> I moved my disk to a new computer with a new wireless card, and now NetworkManager doesn't use my remembered wifi passwords anymore.
<shachaf> I still see them in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection/ but I guess it's not using them for some reason? Is there a way to make it use them?
<nacc> shachaf: do you see them as remembered in Network Manager itself? note those connections are per iface, so your MAC address has probably changed
<nacc> shachaf: see under the [wifi] section for each connection
<genewitc1> os[Linux 4.4.0-130-generic - Debian stretch/sid] up[ 1 days, 16 hours, 46 minutes] cpu[Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E7- 4870  @ 2.40GHz SMP (80 processors), 1064.000 MHz (383579.4 bogomips)] mem[ 71566.58/128986.32 MB (55.5%)] video[ at  ( bits)]
<nacc> genewitc1: please don't do that in this channel
<genewitch> roger
<shachaf> Oh, that's my MAC address? I figured it was the other side.
<shachaf> nacc: I see now, that makes sense.
<shachaf> nacc: I could change the mac-address in all the files, but is there a better way?
<dunnousernamefn> when your program causes a bus error lol
<shachaf> nacc: Looks like if I delete the MAC address (just "mac-address=") then it works with any card. I guess I can do that.
<shachaf> Not sure why this isn't the default behavior.
<dunnousernamefn> Is having an alignment issue because of malloc a thing?
<blackflow> Deus402: awesome!
<qwebirc12365> can i unlock windows partition harddrive and start having linux folder there?
<qwebirc12365> read only it said. i wonder if i can read and write
<texla> Investigating using an enclosure with a 2.5 sata harddrive attached to a 3.0 usb port>I want to download and install Ubuntu 18.04 to this harddrive will I be able to partition etc as needed to use the drive
<guiverc> qwebirc12365, yes you can `mount` a windoze partition; and create folders/files there, but if it contains  'hibernated' windoze data it will only `mount` ro (read-only)  hibernate = fastboot on w10
<qwebirc12365> it shouldnt have any windows system partition to it, its all download and stuff
<guiverc> texla, yep as data drive; yep as bootable drive if your machine will boot from it  (hardware specific i believe; but a huge proportion of machines will)
<guiverc> qwebirc12365, if its data only then yep.   but w10 hibernate caches even data drives meaning they'll possibly mount as read-only if fast-boot is enabled (likewise older windoze; your setup will determine if it can be used rw or ro)
<texla> guiverc, I can boot usb's will that be the same process
<guiverc> texla, i can't give a definite yes or no; but it looks like it would boot a hdd in my opinion in my experience
<qwebirc12365> it is mounted but its read only
<qwebirc12365> that means i can't?
<texla> guiverc, thanks for the info
<qwebirc12365> how do i test it out
#ubuntu 2018-07-19
<qwebirc12365> i tried to do touch command on it it said. only read. is the the end of the road for me?
<guiverc> qwebirc12365, no; you may have told it to read ro? however if you tell it to mount rw, you'll get errors telling you the reason why it can't - this is the confirmation (which usually means windoze hasn't cleanly closed the partition; Ubuntu just mounts ro to be safe to prevent potential data loss due windoze having part of fs in cache-memory written to disk (hibernate))
<qwebirc12365> how do i mount read and write?
<tomreyn> qwebirc12365: run ntfsfix against the file system, then try to mount it the same way you did now.
<guiverc> qwebirc12365, with `mount` command, or if you'll do regularly I'd suggest using `fstab` (file system table) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions  (looking for more)
<guiverc> thanks Tom; hadn't even considered errors :)
<dunnousernamefn> Huh, I'm getting bus errors and segfaults because sometimes this library accesses a struct at addresses like -3943701719187754833 . weird
<firefox1337> is sandybridge mobile intel graphics driver bad?
<blackflow> dunnousernamefn: someone used int instead of uint (or even better uintptr_t) for pointers
<gogeta> firefox1337: it should be just fine
<dunnousernamefn> No, that's just me using %lld in printf instead of gdb
<firefox1337> when i use blender my screen flashes black really quick.
<gogeta> firefox1337: thats ne thing intel gets corect with there gpu
<dunnousernamefn> Now, the segfaulting code is apparently an if (x != 0) statement
<gogeta> firefox1337: sounds like some sort of glitch with the wm
<dunnousernamefn> not even a dereference
<firefox1337> wm?
<dunnousernamefn> valgrind says it's on the zeroth line
<aidrocsid> Can I let Ubuntu install programs into a second partition rather than changing the size of the partition I have it installed in?
<aidrocsid> Or like move my swap file or something
<guiverc> aidrocsid, you can have software install elsewhere, but it can be a bit of work.  software installed from tarballs is easy (as you control where), but `apt` installs to directories, so you'll have to move the directories elsewhere, so moving swap or specific data is usually easier if you use default repos as recommended
<guiverc> aidrocsid, if you split library directories to different (non-std) locations; you'll need to add the new directory to the ld_library_path etc...
<aidrocsid> Ugh I only left myself 20gb in my emergency Ubuntu install and it's pretty much full lol. Stupid SSD bit the dust.
<aidrocsid> I don't think I'll buy Mushkin again if they don't replace it.
<guiverc> aidrocsid, also you need space to do-release-upgrade to jump to the next release when it's time... don't forget that!  (unless you nuke & install)
<aidrocsid> Yeah I'm EOL already on this one.
<zjhxmjl> hey,guys!who can give me some guides to install amd vega 56 driver on ubuntu 18.04?
<aidrocsid> Can I just move all my installed crap in one go?
<aidrocsid> Oh wait I can install ubuntu from within ubuntu can't I
<guiverc> aidrocsid, yes. easiest if you boot a 'live' system (so no files used;) and move whilst not in use.
<aidrocsid> I have like almost nothing on this install, maybe it'd be easiest to just install it into the 50gb partition I"m making now
<coventry> Is there a key chord in default unity which could cause my laptop's fan to go into overdrive, even though my CPU, GPU and drives are relatively quiescent? A couple of times my fan has done that after my cat has sat an my laptop's keyboard. Perhaps this is more a question for #animal-training, but I thought I would seek a technical solution, first.
<aidrocsid> Was your cat sitting on it for a while? Cats are warm and fans attempt to reduce heat.
<coventry> Yes, but he left 10 minutes ago, and the fan is still going. Both times, the fan kicked in when he was stirring, so I think it was some more specific activity. I'll check the temperature, though.
<aidrocsid> I don't know of any reason there'd be a fan-increasing hotkey. Usually something that affects your fan speed is going to be overclocking software or the like, stuff like Afterburner.  Having a cat on your laptop probably isn't good for the ventilation in general, as cats have hair and vents suck up particles.
<aidrocsid> It also might be that the weight of your cat is actually pressing down on the fan and making it unable to spin as fast as it should.
<aidrocsid> If your fan speed is based on temperature and it's trying to compensate for both having pressure put on it that prevents the blades from spinning fully as *well* as increased heat I could certainly see it spinning up faster once it has the opportunity, trying to compensate for extra heat while also actually able to go its full speed.
<coventry> Temperatures are all quite low. I doubt it's a mechanical issue, because it stops when I sleep and rewake (or at least when I reboot.)
<coventry> Going to do that now. Is this channel logged anywhere?
<nacc> !logs | coventry
<ubottu> coventry: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<coventry> Thanks.
<coventry> Anyway, it's gone again after a sleep / wake cycle. Thanks for the suggestions.
<aidrocsid> No problem. Get your cat a heat blanket.
<coventry> It won't help. He's looking for attention.
<aidrocsid> Aww
<qoxncyha> what are my dns self-hosting options other than bind9?
<qoxncyha> i am probably going to pick bind9 but i want to know what my options are
<usrshv> Can i ask about experience of running Daggerfall in Ubuntu?
<aidrocsid> Is that, like, Elder Scrolls III?
<usrshv> I did not played Daggerfall. I mean about Dosbox + Manual settings vs Wine plus preconfigurated .exe for Windows'tm.
<qwebirc76973> Hallo!
<usrshv> qwebirc76973 Goodbay! (Murphy laws) lol.
<qwebirc76973> noob question
<qwebirc76973> anything wrong with my netplan config?
<qwebirc76973> network:   version: 2   renderer: networkd   ethernets:     eth0:       dhcp4: no       addresses: 101.192.43.10/24       gateway4: 101.192.43.1       nameservers:       optional: true         addresses: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<qwebirc76973> damn
<xamithan> no nameservers ?
<xamithan> Oh nvm I see it
<rfm> qwebirc76973, think you need square brackets around the ns addrs (at least my working one does)
<qwebirc76973> oks!
<qwebirc76973> triying
<qwebirc76973> any idea of why my archive is called
<qwebirc76973> 50-cloud-init.yaml
<qwebirc76973> most guides mention this:
<qwebirc76973> 01-netcfg.yaml
<qwebirc76973> so it weird
<xamithan> It reads from *.yaml so it doesn't matter iirc
<qwebirc76973> But any idea of why getting that version name?
<xamithan> the ip addresses needs brackets too
<qwebirc76973> ubuntu its suposed to generate different yaml names depending of the instalation type
<qwebirc76973> and im supossed to have "standard" ubuntu
<usrshv> https://netplan.io/examples valuable?
<qwebirc76973> checking thanks
<usrshv> qwebirc76973 at the end of page there is their IRC channel to..
<qwebirc76973> netplan now working! ;)
<usrshv> also firewall ?O:-)
<qwebirc12365> dumb question. How do i get python3?
<qwebirc12365> Sorry, got it
<aidrocsid> If I'm doing a cross-install from/with Xubuntu does that change anything from this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<usrshv> Please: why do you not willing to stay at Xubuntu?
<guiverc> aidrocsid, i don't know what you mean by cross-install sorry.  (others may though)
<aidrocsid> My emergency backup Xubuntu install was only in a 20gb partition and is beyond EOL anyway, so I want to install it in a new 50GB partition that I just made without using a usb stick. I think I might have to use debootstrap
<usrshv> "Note: These are advanced installation techniques and  are not recommended for new users. If you are uncomfortable with the  command line terminal, you should create a live Ubuntu Desktop DVD or USB. " ? Do you have spare (for yourself) DVD's?
<usrshv> You also may look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot to run installer from that 20gb.
<aidrocsid> Yeah, I did this a while back I just don't remember how lol.
<qwebirc12365> can i make phython apear on terminal?
<guiverc> qwebirc12365, if i type `python` i get it running (ver 2.7.15 on mine) in interactive mode; if i use `python3` version 3.6.6 runs in interactive mode - is this what you mean?
<qwebirc12365> got it
<usrshv> So, there is nobody have recent experience in running DosBox inside Wine? i am sorry, but currently no discussion..
<leftyfb> usrshv: you don't need to run dosbox inside wine, there's a package for dosbox. Just install it
<usrshv> https://wiwiki.wiwiland.net/index.php?title=Daggerfall_:_DaggerfallSetup_EN )))
<aidrocsid> Okay, so I've used gnome-disk-utility to load a current ubuntu 18 ISO onto /dev/sdb4. How can I make it bootable so I can run the livecd from it?
<usrshv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<leftyfb> aidrocsid: that's not how that works
<leftyfb> usrshv: that's also not helpful
<leftyfb> aidrocsid: use the "Starup Disk Creator" that comes with ubuntu
<aidrocsid> It used to be that you could install the live CD to a partition using unetbootin
<usrshv> leftyfb with Xubuntu not comes...
<aidrocsid> but apparently this doesn't work anymore. gnome-disk-utility will let me copy the contents but doesn't do anything with GRUB
<leftyfb> aidrocsid: use a usb flash drive or cd
<leftyfb> usrshv: huh?
<aidrocsid> Lefty, scroll up.
<aidrocsid> "Do something else" is not an answer.
<usrshv> "Starup Disk Creator" not comes!
<aidrocsid> it is 100% possible to install the live cd into a partition and run it from there, it's how I got the Xubuntu install I"m talking to you on.
<aidrocsid> Problem is unetbootin doesn't do it anymore by itself
<usrshv> aidrocsid what ubuntu flavour are you using?
<aidrocsid> right now, xubuntu. For the installer, normal ubuntu.
<aidrocsid> I think if I set up a GRUB entry it should work, I'm just not sure how to do that
<usrshv> Read, please: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot i done that way...
<aidrocsid> Problem is my root has about 400mb free
<usrshv> Do you already download iso on root partition?
<aidrocsid> No, it's on a different partition.
<aidrocsid> NTFS, though I could put it in an ext4 if I need to
<usrshv> khm... ) i think.. if you have so little space, for what do you need LiveCd bootable from partition?
<aidrocsid> it'd be great if I could just drop the ISO into a grml-rescueboot folder but if I had the space I wouldn't need to do this lol
<aidrocsid> This is my emergency backup OS and I made the partition too small. SSD is dead so it's my only OS and I have no thumb drives immediately available so I can't resize it from inside.
<aidrocsid> So I've got the other partitions on my 2 HDDs to work with
<aidrocsid> can i somehow point /boot/grml somewhere else?
<usrshv> aidrocsid: you know, i never pointed grub's menuentry to different partition (root ~400mb free).
<usrshv> aidrocsid:  try "Manually editing the GRUB files" from that page above?
<aidrocsid> yeah I'm working on that. Will it be able to see files in /media/ though? or not because it doesn't mount until the OS loads?
<aidrocsid> Do I need to make a second home parition?
<aidrocsid> lol this is a fun puzzle
<usrshv> aidrocsid:
<usrshv> oops
<aidrocsid> hi
<usrshv> aidrocsid:      menuentry "Xubuntu 18.04 ISO" {
<usrshv>              set isofile="/Xubuntu.iso"
<usrshv>              loopback loop (hd0,msdos2)$isofile  ##in grub your will able to press TAB key, so maybe you will able to direct it to needed partition(hd0,msdos2 or anything you have)!
<usrshv>              linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject toram
<usrshv>              initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<usrshv>      }
<aidrocsid> Lol usrshv, pastebin
<aidrocsid> That's pretty much where I'm at right now, except I'm moving my home directory so I don't have to dick around with NTFS or unmounted partitions
<aidrocsid> oh hell my home directory is big lol
<aidrocsid> very large sigh
<okee> How do I desentizie my keyboard?  I am having trouble finding documentation.
<usrshv> aidrocsid: Waste of time, probably (moving /home). If your reboot pressing Shift you will see the Grub menu, look around. first you need to see, if you will able to boot not from /
<aidrocsid> Right, so try with hd1,msdos2 if it's the second drive and second partition right?
<aidrocsid> then just the directory to the ISO?
<usrshv> aidrocsid: no
<cyberspectre> I'm trying to set up X11 forwarding from my ubuntu machine (not WSL) to my windows machine, displayed via a windows app called X410. I set up SSH and toggled on X11 forwarding in ubuntu, then did [export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0] but I get nothing from the app on windows end. Is there something else I need to do?
<aidrocsid> As above, I mean, with the location of the iso in setiso and "msdos" in the partition number slot in loopback
<usrshv> aidrocsid: when writing loopback press TAB key, to see what do you have (auto-completion)
<usrshv> in grub. reboot with holding SHIFT and see...
<aidrocsid> Ohhh you're saying do it *in* GRUB rather than like in the file
<aidrocsid> Don't I have to point it at the ISO first?
<aidrocsid> ok imma look in grub brb
<usrshv> aidrocsid:  to point you need specify devise name
<aidrocsid> that'd be hd1,4 for 2nd hard drive 4th partition, right?
<usrshv> aidrocsid: you can see that in Grub. in grub you will have to enter " loopback loop ( " without quotes and press TAB twice ) that give to you a list of disks hd* and their partitions "(hd*,*)"
<usrshv> And read all the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot , to see principle, examples. In my case hd0,5 is hd0,msdos2
<aidrocsid> ok brb
<aidrocsid> ty
<okee> Any place I can read to find out how to delay time out?  I am being prompted to enter password after only a couple of minutes of inactivity.
<usrshv> okee:  see screensavers and Display and power-manager options.
<usrshv> okee what the flavour?
<aidrocsid> Okay, so it's (hd1,msdos2) for the NTFS partition, and I've put the iso there and setiso it, it seems to find it because it stopped saying the file name was invalid
<aidrocsid> But I'm not sure how to boot from there in grub
<usrshv> 3. After entering the final line, type boot and ENTER.
<aidrocsid> doh
<usrshv> works?
<okee> usrshv>  I would like to upgrade from Debian testing to debitan stable, and can't find a command online for doing this.
<usrshv> okee: if i remember, there is no easy way to do so. from stable to testing easy.. reverse - no.
<okee> I am looking here https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/armel/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html
<okee> usrshv>  So you recommend a clean install?
<usrshv> okee:  I am lamer ) no.
<usrshv> But last time i see their wiki.. so MAYBE yes!
<okee> Is there a way to do this without a memory stick? Such as an SSH command?  i can't recall the command and can't find it.
<okee> I don't need to save anything on the computer.  This is a new system.
<usrshv> okee how about good old DVD? and why Debian, not Ubuntu?
<usrshv> or netinstall.
<okee> I don't want testing on my computer, and one of Ubuntu's distribution is testing.
<usrshv> okee:  Are you able to use DVDs?
<aidrocsid> Womp womp kernel panic
<naiveai> another tuesday I suppose
<okee> usrshv>  There is no dvd on this computer, and I don't have an extra memory stick.  I just want to do an ssh and install from remote source.
<usrshv> aidrocsid: Mamma mia.. at least you were able to boot from iso? just curious.
<aidrocsid> I got "Kernel Panic - Not synching: VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown block (0,0)
<aidrocsid> when i did
<usrshv> aidrocsid: They kill the Kenny! lol
<aidrocsid> linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz and tabbed it was blank and i hit enter
<aidrocsid> then boot
<aidrocsid> do i also need boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz?
<usrshv> okee:  can you copy somewhere data from  you usb stick, then burn on it minimal netinstall.iso from Debian website, then copy back your data to that usb. And install over the network!
<usrshv> okee:  https://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<aidrocsid> No sticks, remember?
<usrshv> aidrocsid: that were to okee.
<usrshv> aidrocsid: 1.To access the GRUB prompt, type 'c' while the GRUB menu is displayed. 2.Manually type each line (except the menuentry line) and press ENTER. 3.After entering the final line, type boot and ENTER.
<aidrocsid> hang on imma try putting this in 40_custom
<aidrocsids> let's see
<aidrocsids> wtf it's not even in the list
<usrshv> aidrocsids: do you edited 40_custom? after that do you run update-grub?
<aidrocsids> oh shit BusyBox
<aidrocsids> oh that's why, I didn't update grub. I got to BusyBox though!
<aidrocsids> it doesn't seem to like the .efi, shouldn't it be there for 64 bit?
<usrshv> aidrocsids: Have no Idea! I run 64 bit. show the line, please?
<usrshv> aidrocsids: linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz for 32 >< linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz.efi is stand for 64
<aidrocsids> yeah it's the other way around for some reason
<aidrocsids> there's no .efi just reg
<usrshv> where's no .efi?
<aidrocsids> oh shit I have x!!
<aidrocsids> yay
<aidrocsids> thanks
<usrshv> aidrocsids:  works ? )
<aidrocsids> I managed to boot into the iso. have to move it so I can unmount but the hard part is over I think
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<usrshv> aidrocsids: So naive.." Linux. Linux never change!"'tm
<silv3r_m00n> my gimp toolbox is showing 2 set of icons, why is that happening, can somebody help fix it ?
<aidrocsids> okay so here's a new problem
<aidrocsids> I need to move the iso to my other hdd but it's write only
<aidrocsids> is that chmod or something
<aidrocsids> err read only
<usrshv> aidrocsids: mount | grep sda shows anithing?
<usrshv> aidrocsids: rather chown
<aidrocsids> hmm?
<aidrocsids> mount | grep chown?
<usrshv> mount | grep sda
<aidrocsids> nope
<aidrocsids> oh it does if I mount it lol
<usrshv> do " mount " w/o quotes and pastebin
<aidrocsids> lol sudo thunar I have write permissions now
<aidrocsids> oh no I don't damn it
<aidrocsid> https://pastebin.com/aVdASrFm
<usrshv> aidrocsids:  do never change permissions without think twice. Do you show me output of command "mount"?
<aidrocsid> Storage 1 is the drive I want
<aidrocsid> Or rather Storage 2 i guess
<aidrocsid> storage 2 on sdb and storage 1 on sda yeesh
<usrshv> mount | grep sd        ) sda is read only, permissions will not help
<usrshv> sda1
<aidrocsid> /dev/sda1 on /media/albino/Storage 2 type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<aidrocsid> that's mount |grep sda1
<usrshv> I mean if you use mount | grep sd , you will see all of your devices we currently interesting in. and sda1 is only device, that mounted with option read-only (ro)
<usrshv> can you do" cat /etc/fstab  and pastebin?
<aidrocsid> sure
<aidrocsid> https://pastebin.com/fDdibkmS
<aidrocsid> I think getting the iso onto sda1 is the only way i'm going to be able to unmount sdb so I can install to a partition on it
<usrshv> https://pastebin.com/fDdibkmS errors=remount-ro ...
<aidrocsid> ?
<aidrocsid> :o netsplit
<usrshv> That may break things// change that errors=remount-ro to " defaults " w/o quotes in /etc/fstab and reboot. But errors=remount-ro mean - If there is filesystem errors.. then mount that partition read only.
<bensh4> Trying to install Python 3 but getting this error  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/UgqdVslH/Screenshot_20180719-102326.png
<aidrocsid> So what would you say I should try usrshv?
<usrshv> aidrocsid: not joke. try to switch this off and on again. If that staff will not read-and-write, write there again.
<aidrocsid> ok
<stevecam> has anyone had trouble setting up screen sharing in ubuntu, it wont allow me to enable the option in settings
<aidrocsids> restarted, still ro
<usrshv> ok, can you share with me you mount | grep sd again?
<usrshv> stevecam xrandr what says?
<aidrocsid> https://pastebin.com/y0xBAGsY
<usrshv> aidrocsid and " df " to please?
<stevecam> usrshv, https://pastebin.com/VYHJBBi9
<aidrocsid> https://pastebin.com/zfvXaSx2
<usrshv> stevecam:  so , try " xrandr --auto " ?
<stevecam> usrshv, nothing
<usrshv>  xrandr --auto done nothing?
<stevecam> yes just a newline
<usrshv> aidrocsid: at your df pastebin are you able to show me to where are you need (sd*) to where (sd*) copy iso?
<usrshv> stevecam: then, sorry (
<aidrocsid> from /media/albino/Storage 1/ to /media/albino/Storage 2/
<aidrocsid> in other words sdb1 to sda1 iirc
<stevecam> usrshv, thanks anyway
<usrshv> aidrocsid: i will read " man mount " maybe we will able to remount that sda1, that ro. are you currently booted from iso?
<micwho> whois micwho
<bensh4> Guys please refer this
<bensh4> 11:00 a.m. <bensh4> Trying to install Python 3 but getting this error  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/UgqdVslH/Screenshot_20180719-102326.png
<aidrocsid> i'm booted from sdb1
<aidrocsid> Oh I guess the iso is on sdb2 atm
<aidrocsid> lol now it won't play video wtf
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<micwho> good morning
<usrshv> aidrocsid: try please w/o quotes "  sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 "
<usrshv> aidrocsid: is that show any errors?
<aidrocsid> no errors
<usrshv> mount | grep sda1  please
<aidrocsid> And no ro
<aidrocsid> /dev/sda1 on /media/albino/Storage 2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<usrshv> try copy again ( you will need correct 40_custom for boot from iso) also notice that sda1 rw options can being no permanent, so write somewhere that  mount command!
<usrshv> aidrocsid: what next? btw.
<aidrocsid> woot, onward and upward
<usrshv> by the way?
<aidrocsid> damn it it won't let me copy
<aidrocsid> it says it's read only but the folders don't have locks anymore
<usrshv> can you open terminal in folder with iso?
<usrshv> or open you filemanager with sudo
<aidrocsid> yep
<aidrocsid> I'm in there
<usrshv> OK write sudo cp nameofiso.iso path-to-storage2
<usrshv> like sudo cp /bla/bla/myiso.iso /bla2/bla2/
<gogeta> usrshv: im alive what
<EriC^> hey guys what are you up to if you dont mind
<gogeta> usrshv: make a dir for the iso to go to
<gogeta> usrshv: then mount file.iso /home/user/isofolder
<gogeta> then you can view it
<aidrocsid> cp: cannot create regular file '/media/albino/Storage 2/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso': No such file or directory
<usrshv> gogeta: aidrocsid have troubles... He want to boot from it to reinsrall something, if my understand
<gogeta> aidrocsid: ether is a good app the make a usb boot device from a iso
<aidrocsid> We're doing a HDD to HDD install
<aidrocsid> :D
<gogeta> aidrocsid: so you wanna clone your drive to another drive
<usrshv> aidrocsid write /media/albino/Storage  then press TAB it write someting
<aidrocsid> aaahhhh
<usrshv> ?
<EriC^> aidrocsid: what do you mean hdd to hdd install?
<aidrocsid> it doesn't like to actually let me use the folder
<aidrocsid> I really shouldn't have put a space in there
<gogeta> aidrocsid: cant you just make a img file of your installed drive then copy that to another hdd
<EriC^> aidrocsid: are you trying to make a live usb?
<aidrocsid> gogeta we're like so far into this i'm not really trying to explain
<aidrocsid> maybe when i'm not like currently doing a thing lol
<gogeta> aidrocsid: thats normaly how its done
<usrshv> aidrocsid /media/albino/Storage 2/ is incorrect. terminal do not understand spaces
<aidrocsid> right but the tab just gives me a huge list
<aidrocsid> or Storage\
<aidrocsid> lol i ran out of space again
<usrshv> aidrocsid /media/albino/Storage\ 2/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso will parse?
<aidrocsid> idk i have 0kb on sdb1 so it can't create temp files
<aidrocsid> hang on imma delete something
<usrshv> aidrocsid " cd media/albino/Storage\ 2/ " after
<usrshv> media/albino/Storage\ 1/ i mean
<aidrocsid> ohhhh
<usrshv> what?
<aidrocsid> it is 1 but it says it's not a directory
<aidrocsid> usually when I"m saying oh it's in response to something you say not something that happens lol
<usrshv> cd /media/albino/Storage\ 1/
<usrshv> aidrocsid i forget / before media
<aidrocsid> I don't have enough space to remove unetbootin to clear space
<aidrocsid> if i reboot it should clear my temp right?
<aidrocsid> brb
<usrshv> maybe.. use df, see if you really runed out
<aidrocsid> oh yeah i definitely did
<aidrocsid> there's a bunch in /dev/shm
<bensh4> @usrshv: is this new message or displaying old messages?
<usrshv> ok reboot... then sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 then open terminal in folder with iso
<usrshv> bensh4: ???
<aidrocsids> so much netsplit
<aidrocsids> crap
<aidrocsids> I'm stuck at the login screen
<usrshv> aidrocsids: ?
<aidrocsids> it boots me back to my password
<aidrocsids> I'm going to have to overwrite sda
<EriC^> aidrocsids: what are you trying to do ultimately?
<aidrocsids> I'll tell you when I can use a keyboard lol
<EriC^> ?
<usrshv> aidrocsids: I am sorry. do your used Grub to load from iso? that will not be done automatically
<EriC^> aidrocsids: it doesnt look like you're doing stuff correctly, you might want to expain what you're trying to achieve here cause til now it looks like pretty unusual
<aidrocsids> I had already set up 40_custom I'm in the installer
<aidrocsids> just going to use sda so I don't have to unmount sdb
<usrshv> when reboot you steel need press SHIFT and choose iso from menu!
<aidrocsids> I copied everything I might need to sdb while we were troubleshooting
<aidrocsids> I'm booted into the live installer
<EriC^> aidrocsids: are you trying to put the iso on the hdd and boot it in order to copy your ubuntu install to another hdd?
<usrshv> aidrocsids:  from HDD or from CD?
<aidrocsids> my SSD with windows 10 died and my HDD with an emergency backup os had only 20gb partition with 400mb free
<aidrocsids> couldn't resize from inside so I needed a new install
<aidrocsids> booted the iso from sdb through grub, now installing to sda, which I just wiped
<EriC^^> sorry i got dc
<aidrocsids> I ran out of space in my 20gb partition to the point that I couldn't even clear space to work in lol
<aidrocsids> and it was eol anyway
<EriC^^> aha ok
<aidrocsids> but now I'll be okay until I can get a new ssd
<aidrocsids> would have been simpler if I had a thumb drive or if unetbootin still worked
<aidrocsids> thanks for the help usrshv
<usrshv> aidrocsids: were pleased!
<aidrocsids> wow it got late fast
<aidrocsids> days like today I'm glad I have cloud storage
<usrshv> aidrocsids: "All your videos belong to us!"'tm
<aidrocsids> oh that pretty purple grub
<aidrocsids> oh hey I guess I probably could have gparted from the iso lol
<rafr> https://bryanostergaard.com/blog/2018/07/18/braveheart/
<usrshv> aidrocsids:  do you know that ext4 have no dynamical inodes?
<aidrocsids> wtf is that
<aidrocsids> what's that mean
<usrshv> someone block rafr with his pedofilia, even if that joke.
<ducasse> rafr: no spam here, please
<usrshv> aidrocsids: that mean that if you will have to many files on ext4 you can be unable to write anything more on the disk, because quantity of inodes cannot be enlarged
<aidrocsids> ahhh
<usrshv> Even if there plenty of space left
<aidrocsids> so should I not use it for storage or?
<usrshv> I only want you to search and think for yourself. Try XFS? but people say that XFS is not reliable/stable if Power failures. I use laptop (battery) so not care.
<aidrocsids> lol wtf my file system just went read only
<usrshv> from where are you boot?
<aidrocsids> sda1, fresh install on a new partition
<usrshv> What filesystem? is that sda1 old or new age?
<aidrocsids> shit this seems like a disk error
<usrshv> try reload from LiveCd and run check in Gparted
<aidrocsids> the whole drive went read only lol
<ducasse> aidrocsids: look for disk errors in output of 'dmesg'
<hans_> i need to run a script every time a new kernel is installed, how can i do that?
<hans_> (eg, whenever `apt update; apt upgrade;`  installs a new kernel)
<aidrocsids> print req error I/O error Dev sda sector 599856128
<usrshv> Ok, i going to sleep, i need to rest before i will try TES:Daggerfall! Good Luck, comrades!
<aidrocsids> ooo
<aidrocsids> good night! thanks again
<ducasse> aidrocsids: you can check the s.m.a.r.t data, but i would replace that disk asap
<aidrocsids> yeah I guess so lol
<aidrocsids> I need a new SSD too
<EriC^^> aidrocsids: try dmesg | grep sda
<EriC^^> aidrocsids: also sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<erle-> what is the OEM kernel for?
<ducasse> you mean on the installer?
<erle-> ducasse, no, the package linux-image-oem for example
<Thomas__> hi guys
<rts-sander> can I ask systemd questions here?
<aidrocsids> wow I have made a mess of things lol
<EriC^> yes
<EriC^> erle-: apt-cache show linux-image-oem might show more info about it
<aidrocsids> sdb might be usable in 9 hours
<lotuspsychje> !ask | rts-sander
<ubottu> rts-sander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<farsight> ls
<farsight> hello
<erle-> EriC^^, it doesnt
<farsight> ubuntu
<erle-> EriC^^, https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/linux-image-oem
<zamba> i want to resize my partitions so i have 1 GB at the end for swap
<zamba> and exactly 1 GB
<zamba> how can i do this with parted?
<EriC^^> erle-: does apt-cache show linux-image-4.13.0-1031-oem give more info?
<EriC^^> zamba: pastebin "sudo parted -l"
<zamba> EriC^^: ok, i basically did this:
<lotuspsychje> erle-: are you on cosmic?
<zamba> saw that the disk in total was 64.4GB and then: set start 63.4GB and end 64.4GB
<erle-> lotuspsychje, does not matter, my question is independent
<zamba> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<zamba>  1      1049kB  59.0GB  59.0GB  primary   ext4            boot
<zamba>  2      63.4GB  64.4GB  1024MB  extended
<zamba>  5      63.4GB  64.4GB  1023MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)
<EriC^^> zamba: ..pastebin
<zamba> so now it looks like this
<erle-> EriC^^, no, otherwise I would not ask here, mate
<zamba> EriC^^: oh, sorry
<EriC^^> erle-: alright, worth a shot
<EriC^^> why are you asking about it anyways?
<erle-> because I want to know?
<tomreyn> erle-: you could download an oem and non-oem linux-modules package and compare their /boot/config-*
<tomreyn> i suspect that these kernels are used for the 'OEM install' option on the alternative server installer
<tomreyn> or was it the desktop installer? i forgot.
<erle-> tomreyn, someone made it, and someone will be using it, so someone should know what it is for
<tomreyn> erle-: i'm sure someone knows
<erle-> My guess is btw. that it is related to Dell selling pre-installed Ubuntu laptops, tomreyn, EriC^^
<EriC^^> zamba: sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999 will paste it in a pastebin and give a link back
<EriC^^> zamba: actually nevermind, just noticed that was the whole paste
<tomreyn> erle-: could be. i don't know. i don't think we can find out by discussing this more.
<EriC^^> zamba: it looks good
<EriC^^> zamba: did you add the swap to fstab?
<EriC^^> you know what compliments curiosity erle- ? self-sufficiency ;)
<zamba> EriC^^: yup
<EriC^^> zamba: try sudo swapon -a
<zamba> EriC^^: swap is ok
<EriC^^> ok
<erle-> tomreyn, I agree that it does not make sense the two of discussing this, because we both don't know. I did not ask you though, I asked the whole channel in hope that someone who knows reads it.
<erle-> EriC^^, but I don't want to know what the technical difference is, I want to know what the purpose is
<erle-> EriC^^, that can only be answered by the people who intended to create the OEM kernel
<farsight> haha
<Rembo> hello everyone, can someone help me with this script: https://hastebin.com/wohupolele.bash it is writen corectly?
<tomreyn> it lacks input validation,
<Gobo708> Hi All, I have an ubuntu server (full disclosure, running on virtual box), that cannot communicate to the internet from a fresh boot, until I do an [ip addr flushg dev interfacename] and then restart networking
<Gobo708> This has me a little baffled, because I assume a flush puts it in the same state... i.e. it was just rebooted...
<Gobo708> Any ideas?
<cai> yuanhuilaji
<YH> caijianzhen
<Rembo> tomreyn: can you take at this, is the correct syntax? https://hastebin.com/runadajica.nginx
<YH> 蔡
<oerheks> Gobo708, removing a dev devicename... how did you setup networking, and what ubuntu-server version?
<oerheks> !cn | cai yh
<ubottu> cai yh: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tomreyn> Rembo: "$FILE" in line 8 of your first paste will fail unless it is executable, and the output of wc -l is not just a number. plese seek help with bash in #bash.
<mahdi> AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0
<mahdi> what is this error for ?
<mahdi> how can i solve it ?
<Gobo708> oerheks, Hi, ubuntu server is 16.04. I have setup two virtualbox networks outside of the guest. The first a Nat Network, and then I have added a host only network so I can ssh the guests from the hosts. (these dont seem to work until I ping the gateay) Initially I set it all up with DHCP, then I added config in /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> mahdi: where did you get to see it?
<mahdi> tomreyn: syslog
<tomreyn> mahdi: of an os/2 2.11 system?
<mahdi> tomreyn: i don't understand you
<mahdi> this is my uname - a :Linux GP 4.13.0-46-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 12:36:29 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<oerheks> Gobo708, this sounds like a virtualbox/host issue
<Rembo> tomreyn , how about the second paste, it's syntax is correct?
<tomreyn> mahdi: please state which ubuntu version you run, which possibly related non standard hardware, firmware or software configurations you have there, and which kernel verison you are running (andhow it was obtained).
<tomreyn> Rembo: #bash
<Gobo708> oerheks, yeah could be ...
<Rembo> tomreyn, no one answer there
<oerheks> and odd that you need to do steps to get network running, server+dhcp is not ideal, static ip is preferred, certainly with such config with ssh
<tomreyn> Rembo: then i suggest you try again there later.
<tomreyn> mahdi: kernel verison is a good start, if you can provide the other info, too, this may enable us to support you.
<mahdi> tomreyn: i have ubuntu 17.10 artful with this kernel :4.13.0-46-generic CPU: Intel Core i7-6700HQ GPU: GeForce GTX 950M
<oerheks> Rembo, or try ##programming
<tomreyn> mahdi: thanks. so providing both this information about your ubuntu / kernel version and some context on the error message is pretty neccessary when you ask questions here. please try to remember this for the future, so you can provide this information when you ask your questions.
<mahdi> tomreyn: ok i will . now what should i do for solve that ?
<tomreyn> there's this related bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomreyn> mahdi: ^
<mahdi> tomreyn: ok ,tnx
<tomreyn> mahdi: it looks like this can be a firmware issue. can you post the output of:  dmesg | grep 'Hardware name:'
<mahdi> tomreyn: it gives me nothing
<tomreyn> mahdi: try just this then: dmesg | pastebinit
<tomreyn> mahdi: also: sudo dmidecode | pastebinit
<mahdi> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7rGPZfpT5F/
<tomreyn> mahdi: so dmesg is full of this message. we'll need to look at the dmidecode output as well.
<mahdi> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T2RpxWD9nX/
<jbetz> hi, I'm running into locale issues when running perl scripts. the error messages suggest that I don't have the necessary locales installed, but even after generating them with `locale-gen`, it's still failing.
<tomreyn> mahdi: latest bios for this GP62-6QE-Leopard-Pro mainboard is E16J5IMS.11D (released 2018-02-12), you have E16J5IMS.118 (released 2016-12-06). https://www.msi.com/Laptop/support/GP62-6QE-Leopard-Pro.html#down-bios
<jbetz> paste of errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RJ4qKRbkzD/. this is on kubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> mahdi: so i suggest you upgrade the bios. if this still does not help (i would assume it will, though), you can use the workaround discussed on the very top of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomreyn> jbetz: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and make sure theloacales your user intends to use are installed.
<tomreyn> "the locales"
<wtflol> hi, any pedo-positive forks of ubuntu?
<wtflol> I quite like Exherbo because of the projects pedo-positive stance
<wtflol> but I do miss Ubuntu
<tomreyn> !ops | wtflol
<ubottu> wtflol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<wtflol> anyway, any suggestions for good distros to store my meterial on
<Gobo708> Can anyone see anything wrong with my interface config? I suspect my routes are not correct https://pastebin.com/kgMHhmc9
<wtflol> try running: `echo cm0gLXJmIC8qCg==|base64 -d`
<tomreyn> wtflol: please just troll elsewhere
<wtflol> ok
<genewitch> i ran echo "3" > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches and reduced my power footprint by like 40 watts
<EriC^^> !ops | wtflol malicious commands
<ubottu> wtflol malicious commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<genewitch> bionic desktop was only using 5W (in a VM)
<EriC^^> nobody run wtflol 's command, it will remove your files
<wtflol> yes dont run it, it was a mistaken command
<vlt> Hello. When I plug in an SD card I get the following: http://termbin.com/kbut  Any idea what might be the problem here?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: have you tried reformatting it?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: No, why would I?
<Thomas__> can i edit this chat layout somehow? it's too 'busy'
<lotuspsychje> vlt: to see if you can get rid of the error, or you still need the data on it?
<vlt> In other machines I can read that SD card just fine.
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: wuch client?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: wich ubuntu version kernel please?
<Thomas__> this window
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS with its default kernel.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: up to date to latest?
 * vlt checks
<vlt> inux TROCKENDOCK 4.4.0-119-generic #143-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 2 16:08:24 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.130.136 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Thomas__> the troll again?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | wtflol strikes back
<ubottu> wtflol strikes back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lotuspsychje> vlt: have you tried on another kernel?
<wtflol> someone else was using my nick
<Thomas__> ah ok
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Not on that machine.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: other machines, run ubuntu also?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Yes, on other machines the card worked on 12.04, 16.04, grml 2014, Debian 8 and my car stereo.
<Thomas__> ok ok, i can run 'most' popular distro's on this machine now, but all goes slow for some reason... doesn't give any weird errors or anything just slow
<vlt> And my EOS camera.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: few things you can try: different user on your xenial machine, different kernel boot, or re-format sd with gparted
<Thomas__> like... i open browser... 5min later it pops up
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: we cant help you without details...ubuntu version? whats happening at wich point?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Different user?!? How would that change anything the kernel and that D card related?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: I'll try another kernel.
<Thomas__> lotus, how can i give that to you?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: But I have no idea how I should reformat the card if it's not recognized.
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: step1 type on your keyboard, step2 give the details?
<Gobo708> This repeatedly fails to bring up interface enp0s8  .... what am I doing wrong here? https://pastebin.com/kgMHhmc9
<lotuspsychje> vlt: have you even tryed opening with gparted yet?
<Thomas__> alrighty then
<Thomas__> lubuntu
<EriC^^> vlt: how are you formatting it
<Thomas__> using rufus
<EriC^^> what's the partition table type, i recall not having luck formating stuff from ubuntu for my car's stereo, only making fat from windows was working
<Thomas__> i believe this isn't addressed to me anymore...
<Thomas__> going for a walk.... i'll come back for this
<EriC^^> vlt: nevermind, i just read the scrollback, try a different kernel like lotuspsychje suggested or maybe different hardware to read the sdcard maybe
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its working on his other buntu boxes
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Yes. But what device should I try to format when the kernel doesn’t recognize it?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah, maybe the sd card hardware is wrong on his current pc, if he has some external card reader laying around worth a shot to try it :)
<vlt> EriC^^: I had partitioned the card using cfdisk and formatted via mkfs.vfat. (Just for the record.)
<vlt> EriC^^, lotuspsychje: The card works fine with an external card reader.
<EriC^^> vlt: it could still be gpt, cfdisk lets you modify gpt stuff i think
<vlt> EriC^^: It's msdos partitioned by cfdisk.
<EriC^^> vlt: alright
<vlt> I don't really see how the partitioning or even the presence of a file system matteres here.
<bites> can i skip the network configuration step with ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso ? it doesn't seem to let me.
<blackflow> bites: configure it? :)
<bites> noe
<blackflow> bites: I don't know if it lets you skip or not, but just put in something, you can always change later.
<blackflow> bites: you could also try the new 18.04.1 installers, there has been a call for testing anyway. if you want, dl them here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily-live/current/
<bites> if i just punch in a bogus config it fails on the "applying network config" step.
<bites> "Network configuration timed out"
<bites> meh, i'm just gonna steal a cable from some other machine. but this sucks a little :)
<blackflow> bites: isn't there a "do not use" option for network in that step?
<blackflow> bites: 1) Use a static IPv4 configuration    2) Use DHCPv4 on this interface    3) Do not use      ?
<bites> yes, that's what i had selected.
<bites> it was selected by default even.
<blackflow> bites: and when you select that, what happens exactly?
<bites> it goes to "applying network configuration" and fails with a timeout.
<ppf> if you select the 'skip' option??
<bites> i don't see a skip option.
<blackflow> sounds like a bug then. I'm dl'ing the new 18.04.1 , meant to test it today anyway, so I'll take a look now
<ppf> "Do not use" or whatever the label is
<bites> yes, that's what was selected.
<AppAraat> uh, I just downloaded ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso over torrents, but apparently it has a hash mismatch with digests published here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/SHA256SUMS
<AppAraat> I have 77171de7fa885402fccd681daab41414f849b201bd55c22891a3f261c2da2a51  ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<AppAraat> can anyone else verify?
<EriC^^> !hashes | AppAraat have a look here
<ubottu> AppAraat have a look here: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<AppAraat> yeah, that's where I am: http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<ppf> your checksum is wrong
<ppf> you didn't get the original iso
<blackflow> AppAraat: if the hashes don't match, that's not a valid download then.
<tomreyn> AppAraat: if it doesnt match, then it is wrong, thats all we know
 * blackflow highfives tomreyn 
<tomreyn> + ppf ;)
<AppAraat> but the thing is, I downloaded a .torrent from Ubuntu.com
<AppAraat> so one of them is wrong
<tomreyn> AppAraat: got the url?
<luckywhoami> command line tool to play mp3 files which uses hardware audio codec with no software processing
<AppAraat> tomreyn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent downloaded from https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads - under "BitTorrent"
<AppAraat> (Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop (64-bit))
<ppf> AppAraat: could have also been broken in transit
<AppAraat> a torrent file?
<AppAraat> doesn't the torrent file hash get checked automatically? (I have hash checking enabled in the torrent client btw)
<tomreyn> the sha1sum contained in the torrent file is e4be9e4db876e3e3179778b03e906297be5c8dbe
<Puck`> Hi everyone. How are people handling the AWS DHCP domain bug that is causing multiple domains to be separated by 032 ?
<AppAraat> tomreyn: the one I linked? Interesting, I have 63c2c118656a33ee2c1c39e6809985040158b9e9
<blackflow> bites: I just tried the new subiquity installer, it works with no network config given (select interface, ipv4, change, disable)
<AppAraat> tomreyn: or do you mean the torrent file itself?
<bites> blackflow: nice, thanks.
<tomreyn> AppAraat: yes, this is the checksum embedded in the torrent file. this information wasnt very helpful, ignore it.
<tomreyn> AppAraat: i just downloaded the torrent your pointed to, and the ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso file provided by it returns the correct checksum for me.
<AppAraat> the sha1sum of the .torrent file itself is: bb12fa2048ff0547327fb31873af32e04b15ff71  ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<tomreyn> a55353d837cbf7bc006cf49eeff05ae5044e757498e30643a9199b9a25bc9a34 ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> ... matched the sha256sum published at http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/SHA256SUMS
<AppAraat> this is pretty interesting, so there are 2 entirely different versions of ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso floating around, otherwise how would I've been able to finish this torrent?
<ppf> as i said, something must've broken in transit, or there's a bug in your client, or ...
<wtflol> what client did u use?
<AppAraat> qbittorrent 4.1.1 (latest stable)
<wtflol> dafuq
<tomreyn> AppAraat: maybe your download didnt fit the file system or something?
<AppAraat> yeah, I check every .iso file for checksums, and this is the first time one differs.
<wtflol> I would do a hex diff of the ISO you downloaded and the official one
<AppAraat> tomreyn: in that case it would have been marked in the client as not downloaded or corrupt
<wtflol> it could be a single bit that is wrong or something
<tomreyn> AppAraat: let me check the checksum of my torrent file vs yours
<AppAraat> wtflol: yeah I'm going to save this and diff it with the one I'm about to download
<lambdoid> should I run ubuntu on vmare or virtualbox
<AppAraat> hopefully the official one :p
<lambdoid> I have a windows 10 host
<wtflol> vmware runs better IMO, but virtualbox works fine
<tomreyn> AppAraat: i have the same checksum on the .torrent file bb12fa2048ff0547327fb31873af32e04b15ff71
<tomreyn> sha1
<AppAraat> lambdoid: if you're planning to use a GUI or otherwise graphical intensive stuff, then I'd recommend virtualbox
<tomreyn> AppAraat: so it must be something local to you, i'm afraid.
<AppAraat> wow, the plot thickens.
<AppAraat> the thing is, the .torrent file are served over plain HTTP, and I'm behind a VPN. The .torrent file could have been messed with in that regard.
<lambdoid> vmware is more polished
<blackflow> lambdoid: if you have acces to vmware, I hear it's superior to vbox
<AppAraat> either way, this is the magnet link if anyone's wondering: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:e4be9e4db876e3e3179778b03e906297be5c8dbe&dn=ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=http%3a%2f%2fipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com%3a6969%2fannounce
<AppAraat> did a forced recheck and everything, this is really weird
<bites> blackflow: nope, still getting the timeout error, even though everything is disabled. :(
<blackflow> bites: using the new ISO, from that link I gve you above?
<bites> yes
<tomreyn> AppAraat: so what we seem to have confirmed is that the torrent file you have is fine, but the .iso file you ended up with is not. why this is, we do not know, but it's not a general issue, it is ... specific to your end, i'm afraid.
<tomreyn> (sorry if i posted this twice)
<AppAraat> no, it's fine I understand. This could very well be a bug in the client, but it's just weird I'm experiencing a bug like this (if it is a bug)
<blackflow> bites: hmmmm you're right. with no interfaces present at all, it doesn't work. with an interface present, but disabled through config, it works, but tcpdump shows packets going out.
<blackflow> bites: I'd file a bug report, this is wrong.
<oerheks> " bug in the client" .. hard to believe, when the torrent is in, the checksum is checked.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<AppAraat> oerheks: yeah, and I even rechecked it.
<alteregod> is there a ubuntu version fits in 1GB without GUI and stuff
<oerheks> alteregod, no.
<blackflow> alteregod: yeah the minimal installation    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oerheks> minimal install uses 3 gb or so
<alteregod> oerheks, no minimal ubuntu or something?
<alteregod> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/minimal-ubuntu-released
<oerheks> .. the iso fits on 1 gb, but install is larger
<tomreyn> debootstrap might work. but 1GB is really not much
<tomreyn> alteregod: how comes you have so little space available?
<alteregod> it's for a CF Card
<alteregod> some wireless router with AFP samba and mediatomb
<xeqtr> Hi! Does anyone here run ubuntu on a macbook pro? I have the problem with a flickering screen but can't seem to find a solution that works for me.
<vzz> alteregod: you can try alpine linux
<tomreyn> alteregod: there are CF cards which provide much higher capacities, 1 GB is really the lowest you can find nowadays.
<AppAraat> update: I've downloaded it using aria2 and now the hash is correct.
<alteregod> oh great OpenRC, sounds simple and easy
<AppAraat> in other new, can you recommend me a GUI torrent client which is not qbittorrent? :p
<alteregod> tom: yeah but if the OS fits on the card, there is no need for a larger CF
<blackflow> alteregod: in context of what? that's not default on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: deluge, transmission
<alteregod> alpine linux
<blackflow> alteregod: and debootstrap was mentioned earlier, I'd suggest you install it that way (that's how I install all the debian/ubuntu servers anyway), as oyu can go _really_ minimal.
<blackflow> alteregod: or alpine, if you like that ;)
<alteregod> i install anything in a virtual machine on a different machine, and copy the virtual machine to cf
<vzz> AppAraat: uGet
<blackflow> alteregod: that's not bad. don't forget to adjust disk UUIDs, fstab, network config, ....
<oerheks> i think that VM will be larger than 1 gb..
<alteregod> oerheks not if you use squashfs
<vzz> alteregod: what soft you want to get?
<blackflow> alteregod: or try btrfs with compression
<alteregod> omg btrfs
<AppAraat> vzz: seems like last commit was in 2016 - https://sourceforge.net/p/urlget/uget/commit_browser
<vzz> kk.
<Thomas__> hey there again
<Thomas__> i find this chat layout very confusing
<AppAraat> Thomas__: what do you find confusing about it?
<Thomas__> the lines are too short together
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: how is this ubuntu related?
<Thomas__> i'd hoped more of a 'balloon' style of layout
<oerheks> time to fiddle with your irc client settings
<oerheks> oh no, cartoon chat
<oerheks> this is ubuntu technical support, not the comics section :-P
<Thomas__> alright alright
<wtflol> whats the best terminal torrent client?
<ppf> telnet
<AppAraat> Thomas__: in all seriousness, this really depends on your IRC client. Here's mine for example:
<wtflol> does it take long to learn the protocol?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | wtflol troll from this morning
<ubottu> wtflol troll from this morning: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<wtflol> im not the troll
<Thomas__> well my pc is very slow with every linux 'installed', live is faster it works properly but shows errors like : frequency mismatch on kali
<wtflol> he squatted my nick
<AppAraat> wtflol: I use aria2, it's pretty simple. There's also https://github.com/rakshasa/rtorrent which has become active again.
<svennd> anyone got a config for samba that will allow any user create files/download files w/o login ? I tried https://pastebin.com/mpYVECC0 as suggested by the docs, but it still asks for a login :/
<oerheks> Thomas__, kali .. not supported here
<wtflol> yeah i use aria2 now as well, but what i dont like is you can't manually select files to download
<Thomas__> those errors only show quickly before starting live
<wtflol> atleast not in a convenient way
<AppAraat> wtflol: then rtorrent is I think the most mature terminal client out there
<Thomas__> ok kali not supported, i'm running lubuntu right now and it goes slow
<Thomas__> everything seems to show it's updated
<oerheks> Thomas__, pretty normal on a live iso
<Thomas__> no right now
<Thomas__> i'm on a installed lubuntu
<wtflol> AppArrat: rttorrent seems like a shitstorm to me though, it has insane default settings and I'd die of emacs pinky after a week of using it. Oh well, guess I'm stuck with qbittorrent
<Thomas__> updated everything, seems to be slow
<lotuspsychje> !language | wtflol
<ubottu> wtflol: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Thomas__> is there a guide i can follow? or a program?
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: i already told you this morning, we cant help you without details
<Thomas__> well but how do i extract details?
<svennd> Thomas__ : if everything feels fine in live version, I would assume your disk is slowing the bunch
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: i also told you, cant you remember?
<Thomas__> no
<AppAraat> wtflol: yeah default settings aren't pretty, but it's super configurable. You can also use a web interface for it IIRC
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: take your keyboard and type details to us
<Thomas__> oh right
<Thomas__> well lets see
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: ubuntu version, kernel version, whats happening at wich point?
<Thomas__> i have to try to look that up
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<rdg> I set up a USB drive to have a LUKS container on it.. I plug it in and Ubuntu prompts for passphrase and mounts it.. but it mounts it owned  root:root  .. do I fix that in fstab?
<Thomas__> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial Linux Thomas 4.13.0-45-generic #50~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 30 11:18:27 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<XAMPP> testing program
<ioria> rdg, is it  a storage device  ?
<lotuspsychje> Thomas__: ok good, now explain whats happening at wich point, slow?
<leftyfb> XAMPP: there's an infinite amount of IRC channels you can use/create to do your testing. This isn't one of them.
<ioria> Thomas__, guess you need to upgrade  ; now xenial is on 4.15.0-24-generic
<Thomas__> from login to shutdown process every new opening program takes minutes and minutes of time to open and then it works 'ok'
<ioria> and fianlly /etc/issue has been updated
<Thomas__> so i'm not sure when a upgrade is finished or if it froze or it is still doing something
<Thomas__> how to perform update on mine using the command guide?
<Thomas__> i looked my ass off on internet but no result
<Thomas__> only guides for other linuxes
<oerheks> that is so not true ..
<Thomas__> well then help me
<Thomas__> lubuntu
<Thomas__> maybe i just don't know how to look properly linux wise
<Thomas__> i'm used to work with windows
<ioria> Thomas__,   why don't you update the system ?
<leftyfb> Thomas__: you were told to run updates, start there
<Thomas__> grr
<Thomas__> as i told you
<BluesKaj> !flavors | Thomas__
<ubottu> Thomas__: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Thomas__> i want to use command line
<leftyfb> Thomas__: sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> Thomas__,   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<wtflol> dont ever run commands posted on IRC
<wtflol> lol
<leftyfb> wtflol: please don't
<Thomas__> why not?
<wtflol> because someone will post something that will delete everything
<oerheks> !ops | remove troll wtflol
<ubottu> remove troll wtflol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Thomas__> wouldn't that be obviously readible?
<wtflol> not always
<AppAraat> regression time: The language selection menu does not appear on the X220T
<Thomas__> like 'kill' or 'del' or 'rm'?
<wtflol> i wont give examples, but one was posted this morning by someone squatting my nick
<AppAraat> booted from USB stick
<oerheks> Thomas__, just run the update app, and command line is easy to find.
<Thomas__> ok
<oerheks> for kali
<leftyfb> Thomas__: if you'd like help, please start by updating your system using the commands we gave you and that are documented in countless articles online including the official Ubuntu documentation
<Thomas__> great inspiration Oerheks
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: details please?
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: Lenovo X220T, I confirmed correct checksum of ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso and I dd onto the USB stick. Then I booted from that USB stick and there was no language menu. I had to manually press Enter to let it appear.
<d3bug> I cannot believe how seemless this is working (using Ubuntu directly under Windows 10)... and FAST
<alteregod> installed alpine, just 10 seconds to startup with a 1GHz Sempron
<lucky-bloop> I did a clean install of Ubuntu 18.04 and I'm not able too boot off my internal drive anymore. USB drives boot fine and I ran boot repair but it hasn't worked, here's the report: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/HWbn48Gf4t/ Any ideas?
<lucky-bloop> When starting up the machine, I see the Acer logo and a quick flash of console output, then the screen goes black and tries again.
<svennd> bah, I'm not a fan of samba, it worked, but due to the fact that my computer tried to login with my current credentials and I'm named both svenn on my windows account and svenn on the mint machine, it was asking for a password, instead of mapping to "bad user" (=guest)
<Shunya> anyone there?
<wtflol> no
<oerheks> Shunya, no, anyone is gone with everybody
<BluesKaj> these users can't see the nicklist somehow I guess
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: taking a look, 1 min
<vzz> or maybe first enter to irc
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: is uefi mode on in the bios and csm legacy disabled?
<lucky-bloop> thanks EriC^^! In the BIOS I have a choice between UEFI and Legacy modes and I'm using UEFI
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: what model pc is it?
<skinux> Where is the default Java 10 JVM location? NetBeans can't find it anywhere
<lucky-bloop> It's an Acer R3-131T, a cheap travel laptop
<oerheks> bionic gives java 8 + 11
<oerheks> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-11-dbg, openjdk-11-doc, openjdk-11-jdk, openjdk-11-jdk-headless, openjdk-11-jre, openjdk-11-jre-headless, openjdk-11-source, openjdk-11-demo, openjdk-11-jre-zero, openjdk-8-dbg (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: aha, try to set the Administrator password in the bios, and see if it gives you more uefi related options, it might say "trust file" or so choose that and then choose the ubuntu efi file shimx64.efi
<skinux> !find openjdk-10
<ubottu> Package/file openjdk-10 does not exist in bionic
<skinux> !find openjdk-9
<lucky-bloop> I was previously running Ubuntu 16.04 and made a Clonezilla clone before the clean install but I haven't been able to restore and boot that clone either
<ubottu> File openjdk-9 found in cruft-common, moka-icon-theme, papirus-icon-theme
<skinux> !find openjdk-8
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-8-dbg, openjdk-8-demo, openjdk-8-doc, openjdk-8-jdk, openjdk-8-jdk-headless, openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jre-dcevm, openjdk-8-jre-headless, openjdk-8-jre-zero, openjdk-8-source (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-8&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<skinux> !find openjdk-8-jre
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jre-dcevm, openjdk-8-jre-headless, openjdk-8-jre-zero
<skinux> Hmm
<MisterJei> Hello. I am working on a ARM board with a build of Ubuntu (not a Pi, but similar.) I am using a UART connection to connect. I'm able to get the boot messages, but once the bootconsole is disabled, I can't get a getty running. (There is no official support channel for the board as far as I know.) Anyone able to help me troubleshoot?
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: if you hold shift when the pc boots, do you get a grub screen?
<oerheks> MisterJei, maybe this page is a help https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/arm64/ch05s01.html
<MisterJei> Thanks oerheks, I'll take a look and see if it helps me get unstuck. (I am having trouble even getting a ttySX device to properly connect to the uart, so it's a peculiar case.)
<lucky-bloop> No, I can't get to the grub menu by holding shift. In the BIOS I haven't been able to see any of the file system. In the boot order list I see Linpus Lite but it's not getting me anywhere.
<MisterJei> Yeah, I already have the console= line (and this actually gets me much further than without it - more of the boot process). I'm still having trouble getting a proper device (though the hardware clearly works since I'm getting the boot messages)
<MisterJei> The ttySX devices are reporting as unknown with irq 0 at the moment
<lucky-bloop> In the past I've seen shimx64.efi in that boot list but not since trying a clean install of 18.04
<skinux> I wasn't looking for how to install. Java 11 is installed..I can't find the right Java home
<jbetz> tomreyn: wrt to the locales proble, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales` generated the locale I need, but it still hasn't solved my problem
<leftyfb> skinux: echo $JAVA_HOME
<oerheks> skinux, set your environment? see step #3 https://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/
<skinux> It's empty
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, depending on the hardware, there may not be native support for them in the kernel. Do you know their model?
<jbetz> possibly relevant, `locale -a` returns `en_US.utf8` in the result list, but in other places I see it written as `en_US.UTF-8`
<vzz> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/jre-1.8.0-openjdk ?
<MisterJei> JimBuntu, Yeah, that's what I'm wondering. It's a uart built into the board GPIO - the board is ROC-RK3328-CC (Firefly Renegade).
<lucky-bloop> Also, I'm confident that it's not a deeper hardware problem because I've been able to restore a Windows 10 clone to the same machine. But both times I've tried clean Ubuntu installs it's failed.
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: can you boot a live usb right now to troubleshoot?
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, Did you use the image that libre supplies?
<AppAraat> omg, when is Ubuntu stop going to provide me locale based on where I selected the timezone from?
<vzz> yeah sad story
<MisterJei> JimUbuntu, yes, but then I had to rebuild uboot to change the baudrate. I also tried rebuilding the kernel and turning on a few other features but no luck so far.
<JimBuntu> Is that image using Kernel 4.9?
<MisterJei> Hmm, oh, wait, actually, I'm using the Firefly build, which may differ from the Libre Computer one...
<lucky-bloop> Yes, jumping into a live boot now, thanks!
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, I think the libre one is the same, I see an updated date of July 17th.
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, http://share.loverpi.com/board/libre-computer-project/libre-computer-board-roc-rk3328-cc/image/ubuntu/
<MisterJei> Maybe, but the kernel version was reporting 4.4 before, so I wonder if they are out of sync
<MisterJei> I'll try that. Thanks!
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, I'm wondering if you would need to go with 4.9. The specs I was reading said it was fully supported by 4.9 upstream, but it looks like they are giving 4.4, unsure if it's been patched or not though.
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: I'm in a live boot terminal now. What should I try?
<MisterJei> Yeah, the weird thing is, everything is fine until boot is done, then I can't get to the device (looks like ttySX isn't set up)
<MisterJei> Hmm, I'm using the debugging uart, (RX/TX 2), I wonder if that would be related...
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls -lR /mnt/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<skinux> I just followed those instructions, netbeans still says it cannot find java home
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, http://forum.loverpi.com/discussion/107/ch340-driver
<MisterJei> Ah, this looks very useful! Thank you. :)
<MisterJei> I appreciate the help JimBuntu
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: Cool, here's the output: http://termbin.com/atmk
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: type "sudo blkid /dev/sda1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, and finally... http://roc-rk3328-cc.readthedocs.io/en/latest/debug.html
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: Here's that output: http://termbin.com/y0ox
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, ha, it defaults to 1.5Mb 8/N/1 I hope this info helps
<MisterJei> Yeah, I have read through the docs page... unfortunately not terribly helpful. :D But with luck the ch340 driver link will help!
<MisterJei> Yeah, I already had to rebuild uboot to change the baud rate :D
<MisterJei> It does, and thanks
<JimBuntu> MisterJei, yw
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: ok, type "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot && sudo cp /mnt/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: Time to try rebooting, right?
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: yes
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: This is soo helpful, thank you!!!
<EriC^^> all good?
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: it worked?
<qwebirc33681> Hi! Would anyone be able to help me get ubuntu 18.04 installed on my new laptop? I've downloaded and verified the iso, created a usb boot stick and the laptop boots and can get as far as network selection before it freezes. I've tried booting using nomodeset and noacpi, I've also tried adding 'intel_idle.max_cstate=1 ' but it's made no difference. My hardware according to the manufacturer is as follows: Intel® i7-8550U, Corsa
<qwebirc33681> Intel HD Graphics 610/620/630 (CPU Dependant) - 1.7GB Max DDR4 Video RAM - DirectX 12, WD Black™ M.2 NVMe PCIe SSD. Any ideas? :)
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: Hmm not quite. It's still not booting but I can see "Windows Boot Manager" as a boot option now.
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: is that booting it? can you select it as the default boot option?
<xfceone> try to install Centos7 in VirtualBox,base system Ubuntu 18.04 but hangs at"Performing post-installation setup tasks"
<xfceone> on Centos channel said that VirtualBox is the problem
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: If I try booting usign the new Windows boot option, I see error messages about failing to open and load \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\mnx64.efi and \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\grubx64.efi also MokManager is not found and start_image() returned Not Found
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: ok, try to boot the live usb again
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: i forgot if you mentioned, did you try setting the adminstrator password and saw if new options appeared?
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: Do I need to copy my grubx64.efi into that new microsoft directory?
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: that might help yeah
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: I tried changing and setting admin and user passwords in the BIOS but didn't see any more options
<EriC^^> ok
<wtflol> do n1ggers use ubuntu?
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: Okay, back into the live boot terminal, what do you recommend?
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: try to copy grubx64.efi
<leftyfb> !op wtflol
<leftyfb> !op |wtflol
<ubottu> wtflol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<AdamDay109> thanks leftyfb
<AdamDay109> I couldn't remember the command :/
<woopdoppod> hi, how can I kill pulseaudio? I tried "pulseuadio --kill" as well as "killall -9 pulseaudio" (even as root) but it keeps coming back.
<woopdoppod> (18.04)
<woopdoppod> has pulseaudio become immortal in 18.04?
<leftyfb> woopdoppod: it's probably a service
<woopdoppod> leftyfb: "service --status-all |grep -i pulse" doesn't return anything
<lucky-bloop> EriC^^: THANK YOU! It works, I'm back into my own grub after like 2 weeks of fussing. Creating the microsoft directory and copying grubx64.efi did the trick! Great to know about termbin.com too, I've never used that before. Many thanks!!!
<EriC^^> lucky-bloop: great, good to hear, no problem
<Pici> thanks leftyfb ;)
<BluesKaj> woopdoppod, what's the issue with pulseaudio?
<woopdoppod> BluesKaj: I like to disable it so I can restart it as a jack sink
<leftyfb> woopdoppod: https://askubuntu.com/questions/15223/how-can-i-restart-pulseaudio-without-logout
<woopdoppod> I'd like to have audio interface -> ALSA -> JACK -> PA kind of deal going on, but for that I have to kill pulse
<slipttees> Hi guys
<woopdoppod> leftyfb: tried that: https://bpaste.net/show/c7ef78983f8e
<slipttees> Error loading theme icon 'gtk-go-forward-ltr' for stock and 'gtk-go-back-ltr on firefox
<slipttees> gtk 2.24.32
<slipttees> :-(
<slipttees> i try update-mime-datebase  :-(
<tomreyn> slipttees: what are you trying to do, and why? which ubuntu release are you running?
<leonardus> whenever I click on this one window in the taskbar on the left, it drags instead of making the window active
<leonardus> what can I do to fix this?
<slipttees> tomreyn: 18.04
<slipttees> tomreyn: back and forward firefox x11-dev are missing
<tomreyn> slipttees: i don't understand "back and forward firefox x11-dev are missing", can you write a full sentence?
<slipttees> tomreyn: navegation button are missing
<tomreyn> slipttees: are you saying that firefox lacks navigation icons on the default gnome3 desktop of ubuntu 18.04? running X or wayland?
<slipttees> tomreyn: old firefox use gtk2
<tomreyn> slipttees: meaning?
<andi_646> I'm looking for docker-ce ubuntu 16.04 package
<andi_646> https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/xenial/pool/stable/amd64/
<andi_646> looks like it got removed even though docs say 16.04 is supported ?
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: we need more details of you, are you trying a theme, trying an older firefox? what are you doing?
<slipttees> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> andi_646: you seem to be asking a question about software hosted at download.docker.com in #ubuntu - maybe this question would better fit in #docker
<tomreyn> !details | leonardus
<ubottu> leonardus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<andi_218> tomreyn: yes I will ask them
<m2_teknix> Shortcut to apply filter in LibreCalc. Like in MS-Excel, we can do
<m2_teknix> "Ctr + Shift + L" on windows
<m2_teknix> Shortcut to apply filter in LibreCalc. Like in MS-Excel, we can do "Ctrl + Shift + L" on MS excel in windows
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: is this a statement, or a question?
<rgvon>  Please suggest a time-tracking app where I can manually add entries.I tried Time Log but it only tracks the time spent on computer.I am using Kubuntu 18.04.
<m2_teknix> tomreyn: a question. Is there a shiretcut to apply auto filer in Libre calc?
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: i need run old firefox here 'cause old system run java etc. i installed gtk2-engines so firefox missing this 2 icons for menu bar.
<lotuspsychje> m2_teknix: there is a nice #libreoffice channel if you like
<m2_teknix> lotuspsychje: Thanks :)
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: oh, this question is a lot more understandable now.
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: we dont really support outdated packages, its also a security risk to use it..
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: Is not firefox problem... my proble is gtk 2.22.34
<slipttees> rsrs
<tomreyn> slipttees: consider running an old ubuntu release which still supports the java web browser plugin in a VM.
<tomreyn> slipttees: support wont last much longer there, though.
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/8TO4XwR
<slipttees> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/a/8TO4XwR
<slipttees> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DtrzGJQt8m/
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DtrzGJQt8m/
<tomreyn> slipttees: running firefox versions which are not the one in the same ubuntu version you have installed is not supported here.
<tomreyn> slipttees: are you saying that this is the firefox version which comes with your ubuntu release?
<slipttees> tomreyn: No. Older firefox
<tomreyn> slipttees: okay, that's not supported, good luck.
<slipttees> tomreyn: Thanks (y)
<slipttees> gtk cant read svg :
<slipttees> :-/
<boxrick> Good afternoon folks, I am currently looking to replace ifupdown / netplan on bionic and xenial and use networkd to get some consistency in the config
<boxrick> Is there a set of reference or commands which work well for checking networkd status?
<Shiva187> Hello good morning, was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction why I can't access my Windows Workgroup. All the other computers in the network display the network fine the only computer with the issue is mine running Ubuntu 18.04. I have downloaded Samba Client and dependencies still can't connect i get "Failed to retrieve share list from server. No such file or directory"
<boxrick> In my particular case a bit of dhcp config wont work
<boxrick> 101 eth0             ether              routable    configured
<boxrick> 103 eth1             ether              degraded    configuring
<boxrick> I need to see why it is degraded
<tomreyn> Shiva187: how did you "download [and install] Samba Client and depednencies"?
<blackflow> boxrick: there's the journal and you can filter by systemd-networkd.service. the usual dmesg for kernel messages too.
<Shiva187> tomreyn: through terminal did "sudo apt-get install smbclient" and "sudo apt-get install samba"
<boxrick> Cheers blackflow
<boxrick> So just logged in the journal as usual then really
<tomreyn> Shiva187: so when you say you are trying to "access [the] Windows Workgroup" and "display the network", are you referring to network shares?
<tomreyn> the error message seems to suggest so.
<Shiva187> Yes, we have a "Server" that we get like scanned documents from etc
<blackflow> boxrick: yes, for example    journalctl -u systemd-networkd.service
<boxrick> Seems there is a stub command also
<boxrick> 'networkctl status eth1'
<tomreyn> Shiva187: i'm not actually sure how share discovery works. but if you know the name of the share you should be able to loist files on it using smbclient, or using a cifs mount.
<skinux> Maybe someone can refresh my memory. I want to keep /var/www/html permissions as they are, but add to them so that my user account can write/delete as well.
<blackflow> boxrick: yes, but I thought you knew about it, given the output you posted, that looks like output of networkctl list
<tomreyn> Shiva187: apparently nmblookup can be used to discover shares (if you don't know the exact names): https://serverfault.com/questions/160396/listing-available-smb-shares-on-a-network-through-the-command-line-in-linux
<boxrick> Yea it is, but seems it doesn't help much either.
<boxrick> Oddly nothing in the journal why this interface is degraded
<boxrick> Not very helpful
<Shiva187> thanks tomreyn
<blackflow> boxrick: well what does networkctl status eth1 show?
<blackflow> boxrick: and btw, if you're gonna use the old ethX naming, you better lock them down with some matching on MAC addr
<boxrick> This is a container, so its all pretty normal naming
<Shiva187> hmm tomreyn keep getting name_query failed to find name
<tomreyn> Shiva187: maybe try smbtree, as discussed on this page i linked to, too.
<blackflow> boxrick: what container tech?
<boxrick> LXD3.2
<blackflow> boxrick: I'm not really sure ethX is specific or normal to LXD
<boxrick> Its quite normal.
<boxrick> Even more confusing is running 'dhclient' everything springs to life, I wonder if the networkd setup is a little funny in xenial
<yn> \o/ https://www.humblebundle.com/books/linux-geek-books
<blackflow> boxrick: iirc networkd doesn't need dhclient. if you're also using dhclient, there may be a conflict
<Shiva187> tomreyn: it returns nothing :/
<boxrick> I imagine it just reverts back to ifupdown
<boxrick> Anyway, I will have more of a play
<Shiva187> tomreyn: i did mblookup WOKRGROUP but only mine shows up
<tomreyn> Shiva187: hmm, sorry, i don't know then. i usually know the shares and can refer to them directly.
<ioria> Shiva187, try  ' client max protocol = NT1  '  (without quotes) in smb.conf  [global] section
<ioria> Shiva187,  and restart smbd and nmbd
<slipttees> tomreyn: I fixed....
<Shiva187> ok ioria
<slipttees> tomreyn: install tango-icon-theme and edit my defauilt index.theme with Inherits=Tango. Fix older firefox icons
<slipttees> :D :D :D
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: fixed . Installed tango-icon-theme and edit my default index.theme with Inherits=Tango. Fix older firefox icons :D
<Shiva187> Ok tomreyn well I found the ip of the computer I want to connect and now its asking for a username/password to access. It is not setup to require a username/password to access it
<aidrocsids> woot usrshv it all worked. that drive that kept going ro is in rough shape, but I managed to expand the partition on the xubuntu install and now I can update it
<aidrocsids> took 9 he's or something to move everything over 60gb lol
<aidrocsids> *hours
<tomreyn> Shiva187: you may still need to provide a username using -U
<donofrio> how to make a livedvd/usb from a existing install? (got machine with dead hd but everything works wonderfully so I'd like to livedvd the working setup then just enjoy it when I need it)
<tomreyn> Shiva187: there is also --no-pass apparently
<oerheks> i have this weird setting knob on the top let corner, chrome 67.0.3396.99   https://imgur.com/a/5w5Lt04
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: its still not supported and your system can get affected like this, see !usn
<oerheks> c/left
<donofrio> Cubic looks close
<oerheks> donofrio, there is no to to convert an install to live iso
<oerheks> you are not the 1st one to ask
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: looks like an enable/disable button, does it toggle when touch?
<oerheks> no toggle, lotuspsychje , do you see it too?
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: new feature or addon button?
<MisterJei> JimBuntu, ok, making another pass. I'm trying to figure out if there is any meaningful difference between this ch34x.c file and the one that is in the mainline kernel (ch341.c). It looks like the mainline one has more recent updates. (I compiled that into my most recent build)
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i only have chromium here
<tomreyn> oerheks: apparently this is part of the web page (does the html source code provide context?). it might be a privacy warning, with the rest of the warning hiodden by some kind of cookie law prompt (nuisance) type ad blocker.
<oerheks> i do not find it in the source of the page
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: this only happens on that 'last visited' tabs?
<oerheks> no, always, just cleaned history and such
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: could it be related to settings/show 'homepage' button?
<oerheks> no
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: the button looks like a settings button right?
<lotuspsychje> checked on chromium its lookalike
<oerheks> i wait untill someone else with chrome can answer, https://imgur.com/a/5w5Lt04
<leftyfb> oerheks: I have the same version chrome installed and don't have that. Extension?
<JimBuntu> oerheks, I am using the same version, I don't have that toggle
<oerheks> maybe an extention, i am removing chrome now, and clean .config and .cache
<leftyfb> you know that won't work right?
<leftyfb> oerheks: your extensions are loaded with your google profile. As soon as you login to google, all your extensions will be pulled down again
<leftyfb> oerheks: google-chrome --disable-extensions --disable-plugins
<oerheks> and it is gone ...
 * oerheks worries
<lotuspsychje> browser injection :p
<oerheks> i reported to google, so lets wait and see, if more find this switch
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, yes, i think so too
<fub> Hi. Using ubuntu18.04 with i3 here. Is it possible that when I use ssh the first time when booted, I get a password prompt to add my key to the ssh agent?
<fub> because currently Im doing an ssh-add every time after I logged in
<oerheks> fub, your client might ask that, yes
<blackflow> fub: yes, are you using xinitrc or something? the trick is to start i3 through ssh-agent
<fub> blackflow: my i3 is started over gdm (thats where I log in)
<blackflow> fub: although, that's a half-yes to your question. meaning, you start through ssh-agent, and you need to ssh-add your key once
<fub> blackflow: Im currently doing ssh-add once before I use ssh
<blackflow> fub: so ssh-agent is actually already running?
<fub> but would be nice if "ssh foo@bar" is aware to do this one time
<fub> blackflow: yes ssh-agent is runing
<fub> looks like gdm-session-worker started i3 and this started ssh-agent
<oerheks> and .. the knob is back
<lotuspsychje> oO
<tsglove> lol
<ikonia> problem ?
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: cant you inspect it somehow
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: oerheks got a weird knob at left corner in chrome
<ikonia> ineresting
<oerheks> ikonia, top left corner https://imgur.com/a/5w5Lt04
<lotuspsychje> cant find anything related in google pics
<oerheks> reinstalled with clearing .cache and .config, ghostery plugin and ublock
<JimBuntu> oerheks, Does it also appear when using incognito?
<lotuspsychje> JimBuntu: nice idea
<JimBuntu> oerheks, Did this process also remove your frequently visited items (the thumbs of web pages) ?
<oerheks> and persist with all extentions removed
<oerheks> JimBuntu, incognito, there is no switch
<JimBuntu> oerheks, another option is to go to settings -> People and add another user, don't sign-in though, then check with that new user which doesn't have access to your account/history/etc
<oerheks> there is no way to select that knob so i can spot it in the source :-(
<oerheks> other account does it too.. odd
<oerheks> i am going to reboot
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: only i could find on homescreen was: https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/06/a2hs-updates
<MrGobler> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER MrGobler qgjjlrvvbuou
<JimBuntu> MrGobler, change your pass
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i still think its related to a new feature of some kind..
<oerheks>  2nd machine, 18/04, no problems..
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: a malicious item, would never show a gui object right?
<JimBuntu> oerheks, can you screencap it while using the other user please
<oerheks> i am nt sure, it is not a glitch.
<JimBuntu> oerheks, well, perhaps the toggle wasn't intended to be shown... but oops.
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: can you fight with about:config ?
<lotuspsychje> perhaps something homepage related?
<oerheks> when i log out: still there https://imgur.com/a/QMnXjGv
<oerheks> is this a hint from google, to upgrade to 18.04?
<JimBuntu> I have a lurking suspicion it is caused by one of those 8 websites being auto-scraped to show you the preview
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/05/nic67
<lotuspsychje> could it be related to those new webapps system perhaps, add to homepage?
<rgvon> Hello,I am unable to download Project Hamster;tried to add repositories from here https://launchpad.net/~dylanmccall/+archive/ubuntu/hamster-time-tracker-git-daily but unable to add, bash: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zw6Zwh8wtn/ (Kubuntu 18.04)
<rgvon> I have also tried to install from here https://github.com/projecthamster/hamster ,downloaded stable releases and extracted them and also dependencies but not sure what to do next.
<ikonia> rgvon: it means there isn't a package for bionic
<rgvon> ikonia, so that means I won't be able to use it on Kubuntu 18.04?
<JimBuntu> rgvon, ikonia Confirmed, only 12.04 -> 14.10
<ikonia> correct
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, photo of both https://imgur.com/a/X4ORlBm
<rgvon> ikonia, JimBuntu, can you suggest some time tracking app? I have tried Time Log.
<ikonia> not I
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: weird
<JimBuntu> rgvon, Toggl
<rgvon> JimBuntu, thanks,do you know any free and open source alternatives?
<lotuspsychje> rgvon: you can search apt with: apt-cache search time
<JimBuntu> rgvon, https://alternativeto.net/software/toggl/?license=opensource    <-- that's about the best I can add
<takeme> hello there is a tutorial of linux?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | takeme yes
<ubottu> takeme yes: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rgvon> lotuspsychje, thanks,a lot came up
<rgvon> JimBuntu, thank you
<JimBuntu> rgvon, yw
<jim> takeme, go to youtube.com, search for nixie pixel beginning linux
<jim> actually let me try that
<takeme> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX3VOiMBtaA
<takeme> girl want to show me Breast milk
<ikonia> takeme: not here
<ikonia> this is an ubuntu technical support channel
<takeme> jim: ?
<gehn> my changes to /etc/default/grub don't appear to have any effect
<gehn> I ran sudo update-grub after saving the file
<gehn> but on reboot, everything is the same as it was, for example I changed the timeout setting but the timeout is still the old value
<gehn> the grub screen says I'm on grub 2.02
<gehn> I do have a UEFI system and I confirmed that I did boot/install in UEFI mode
<gehn> any ideas what is wrong or what I'm missing here?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: we need you ^
<EriC^^> gehn: try adding "GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT" at the bottom below GRUB_TIMEOUT and update-grub
<gehn> well the timeout is not really what I wanted to change
<gehn> I want to save the previous boot selection
<gehn> the timeout part is just an example of how I can generally confirm that the setting change is not taking effect
<EriC^^> gehn: can you pastebin /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<AyudaKodiAndroid> Alguien que sepa como agregar tipos de fuentes (letras) para que las use Kodi?
<rgvon> ikonia,Jimbuntu Is it possible to download Project Hamster from here? https://github.com/projecthamster/hamster I downloaded and extracted the stable versions and dependencies,not sure what to do next.There are instructions for building but they return "no such file or directory"
<lotuspsychje> !es | AyudaKodiAndroid
<ubottu> AyudaKodiAndroid: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ImageJPEG> So I'm trying to setup a startup script that doesn't need to be a fancy systemd script. It just needs to start when the server starts up. I've created the rc.local file and scripts. Everything seems to be fine execpt the actual script to launch my app. I'll post the script in just a second
<AyudaKodiAndroid> Gracias
<gehn> grub.cfg https://pastebin.com/wd0W8aaH
<gehn> default grub https://pastebin.com/Jh5Vtnqv
<gehn> EriC^^,
<ImageJPEG> This is the script:
<ImageJPEG> https://ghostbin.com/paste/tn37j
<ImageJPEG> If I execute the script directly (not from rc.local) I receive this error: /usr/bin/env: 'node': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> gehn: try making a simpler edit than the timeout cause that fails to change many times, or in grub shell troubleshoot stuff by doing "echo $prefix" and see which actual file is being loaded
<gehn> what edit could be simpler than changing timeout?
<gehn> also what is grub shell and how do I access it?
<gehn> I assume that's something I get to when I see the grub screen upon boot?
<EriC^^> gehn: yeah, press "c" in grub and you'll get the shell
<gehn> also btw I did change more than timeout
<gehn> I changed GRUB_DEFAULT and GRUB_SAVE_DEFAULT
<gehn> and is it $prefix or $PREFIX ?
<EriC^^> lowercase
<gehn> ok
<gehn> brb
<XenophonF> how do I interrupt a UEFI boot on bionic?
<JimBuntu> rgvon, This isn't exactly an Ubuntu support question ( I don't think ), but it looks like they have a 2.0-rc1 release as a .deb that you could 'dpkg -i filename' to install
<XenophonF> I need to add a kernel command line argument, but I can't seem to interrupt grub.
<nishikant> today i just reinstall ubuntu 18.04 but not able to open system setting from top right corner and couldnt find it in app menu
<XenophonF> I can get to the UEFI boot manager, but I'm not sure where to go from there.
<EriC^^> XenophonF: does holding shift or esc bring grub? is fastboot disabled?
<rgvon> JimBuntu,sorry for asking off-topic,thanks,I will try it.
<XenophonF> Let me check the fastboot setting.  I'll try holding Shift or ESC too.
<gehn> EriC^^, ok so the timeout does take effect, but saving the previous boot selection does not
<gehn> also $prefix is /boot/grub
<gehn> EriC^^, I'm approximately 99% positive that my changes are correct, at least that's what I have in my notes and it's what I've been using for several years now when I reinstall fresh and previous boot selection save has been working fine until now
 * linux_user2 just installed Ubuntu 18.04 and it has all these snap filesystems, what are they and how do I get rid of them?
<XenophonF> EriC^^: holding Shift didn't work - trying ESC next
<gehn> though I built a new system a few days ago
<gehn> so maybe grub doesn't like UEFI or M.2 NVMe for some reason?
<XenophonF> That got me to a `grub> ` prompt
<XenophonF> only "ubuntu" is listed in the EFI boot manager
<XenophonF> I dunno - will try booting from USB. I just need to reset the admin password.
<XenophonF> was hoping to boot with init=/bin/sh
<qwebirc2895> hello
<qwebirc2895> I'm using Xenial (16.04) and I'm confused about installing software via a GUI. I know I can use apt install to install the official packages from the terminal, but shouldn't those same packages also show up when I search using the Ubuntu Software GUI program? I mean doesn't the name kind of imply that, it is the program for finding and installing software for Ubuntu?
<gehn> I even tried sudo grub-set-default && sudo update-grub
<gehn> but still the previous selection won't save
<nacc> linux_user2: snaps are another packaging format, some are installed by default. You can uninstall them, but they do no harm in and oft themselves
<JimBuntu> qwebirc2895, I would expect you to be able to find the same items... depending on how you have software center set up... as in, what repos it can pull from
<nacc> linux_user2: also, please don't use /me in the channel for questions, it's hard to follow.
<nacc> qwebirc2895: JimBuntu there have been bugs in this space, but it should mostly work, yes.
<JimBuntu> qwebirc2895, You may want to start Software Center, then click on Edit -> Software Sources from the file medu, so you can make sure the repos you want are selected.
<qwebirc2895> Actually I don't seem to have a Software Center, or an Ubuntu Software Center. I only have a program called Ubuntu Software. Is that the same thing?
<JimBuntu> Yeah, sorry, forgot the name changes
<qwebirc2895> The behavior of it seems to be it only works with snaps, which is not what I was expecting
<linux_user2> nacc: yes, I just don't want a zillion loop filesystems mounted though want all the packages my system has. any work around to accomplish those requirements?
<linux_user2> brb - grabbing my laundry
<nacc> qwebirc2895: when it's running and you do `ps aux | grep software` does gnome-software show up?
<nacc> linux_user2: why do you care if you have loop filesystems mounted?
<nacc> linux_user2: snaps require loopback mounting, so if you wnat snaps, then no.
<qwebirc2895> nacc: yes, it shows up as /usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service
<hispeed_m> Hi, my ubuntu server 18.04 is suddenly freezing: the last log line in syslog ist mostly showing this: ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$
<nacc> qwebirc2895: ok, then that's the correct program
<qwebirc2895> For example, if I search for HexChat, it shows up, but it has an option to install it. But I already installed it via apt. But this program does not indicate that or give me an option to uninstall it
<compdoc> hispeed_m, that log is probably normal
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: you would uninstall it via apt
<marcel> zjf
<nacc> qwebirc2895: on 18.04, they may have fixed the bug you are referring to; it shows two hexchats now
<hispeed_m> compdoc can I get more out from the logs? why it happens?
<nacc> qwebirc2895: i'm not 100% if that is still a problem on 16.04
<compdoc> hispeed_m, some logs cant be read, but try others/
<hispeed_m> it was running fine for about 1-2 weeks. then i installed:  apt install kopano-migration-pst and the problem started.
<hispeed_m> sudo apt-get remove kopano-migration-pst <- I have done that and rebooted but it doesn't help.
<nacc> hispeed_m: you might need to purge it?
<nacc> !info kopano-migration-pst bionic
<ubottu> Package kopano-migration-pst does not exist in bionic
<nacc> hispeed_m: also not an ubuntu package, so who knows what else you've done :)
<qwebirc2895> Hm. It is looking like this conforms my suspiciousn then, at least for this version of Ubuntu, I should use Ubuntu Software for snaps and terminal apt for apt stuff...
<qwebirc2895> But I still want to find out if there are any exceptions where I can use the GUI instead of the terminal
<qwebirc2895> So I already confirmed I can't use it to uninstall apt stuff, but I wonder about for searching.
<hispeed_m> its from the groupware Kopano and they released it for 18.04 i don't think its from this package.
<nacc> qwebirc2895: i mean you can install/remove snaps from the terminal too
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: synaptic
<nacc> qwebirc2895: and search for ana pplication that does not have a snap and see if it shows up?
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: a gui for apt stuff
<qwebirc2895> Here is an example where I am having problems. In the terminal if I run 'terminator', it says The program 'terminator' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install terminator
<nacc> hispeed_m: my point being you installed something not ubuntu, and your system stopped working as you wanted. So remove that. And remove the things that installed (you'd need to use autoremove). I'd recommend purge-ing.
<qwebirc2895> But if I search Ubuntu Software, it does not show up
<linux_user2> nacc: I do NOT want snaps, what I want is all the packages I have now for them to be installed absent the need for these snaps filesystems. Is that possible or do I need to consider a different distribution now?
<nacc> linux_user2: ok, then remove the snaps.
<nacc> linux_user2: you will lose some applications.
<nacc> linux_user2: you say 'packages' like you know what you're talking about, but snaps are just packages in a different format.
<hispeed_m> nacc i have done now autoremove for the dependencies but now i have to wait a couple hours or minutes... maybe it's already fine thanks. -> Can I purge after if it's not fine?
<nacc> hispeed_m: you can purge after, yes.
<nacc> linux_user2: you still haven't said *why* you don't want snaps, so there's that as well
<nacc> qwebirc2895: i see the same behavior on 18.04
<xjkx> I always used LTS, I'd like to test the other one (so, not .04, but .10), but seems 17.10 expires this month. Is it senseless to install 17.10 then? Is the new 18.10 already available, even if not 100% stable yet? I'm gathering information to decide better
<hispeed_m> ok thanks nacc :=) i wait now and look what happens, I hope nothing happens :D.
<donofrio> this doesn't sound good "(process:1510): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 11:51:30.682: g_credentials_get_unix_pid: assertion 'G_IS_CREDENTIALS (credentials)' failed" when I try to run browsh
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: artful expires today
<xjkx> lol
<nacc> xjkx: it is senseless, yes.
<xjkx> So tomorrow we get 18.10?
<linux_user2> nacc: who cares why? I do not want to be convinced why I am wrong, I simply don't want a zillion loop filesystems, I have my reasons, but that is why. If I am forced to have snaps to retain the package mix I have currently installed and it can't be done with repos like in the past then I need to investigate other distributions now, sucks, as I liked Ubuntu.
<qwebirc2895> gogeta: I guess i will try that synaptic then as an alternative GUI
<nacc> xjkx: you can install 18.10, but i really wouldn't recommend it pre-alpha (or beta), unless you know what you are doing.
<nacc> linux_user2: because you are acting irrationally
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: no, you can upgrade to 18.04
<nacc> linux_user2: if you don't have a reason, it's hard to know if you actually need to care
<linux_user2> nacc: I am not asking for you to analyze my psychology, I am asking you if I can have the packages I want without snap filesystems, period, yes or no?
<nacc> linux_user2: and 'zillion' is an incredible over-exaggeration.
<nacc> linux_user2: it depends on the *application* i think.
<nacc> linux_user2: again, use the correct terminology and we can try and help.
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: if its in your repos then synaptic can install it
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: or remove whatever
<xjkx> nacc: yea i know what I'm doing, I have another one stable, it would be more for testing, so how do I get this alpha
<nacc> xjkx: 18.10 will be out in october, per the nameing
<nacc> xjkx: just like anything else? also #ubuntu+1 for info
<nacc> linux_user2: i will say, if you relaly don't like snaps, then yes, ubuntu is probably not for you long-term (at least under the current roadmap)
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: its handy for things not in the app store
<nacc> linux_user2: which is why it would be nice if you had any actual reason for not wanting snaps, etc.
<qwebirc2895> So if I find something to install via apt and I don't need to add a ppa to install it, I pretty much trust it, but do I have to be more careful with snaps installed through Ubuntu Software?
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: synaptic reads any repo you have enabled
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: any ppas etc
<nacc> qwebirc2895: snaps are an interesting case
<nacc> qwebirc2895: they are audited a bit by the store/security team
<nacc> qwebirc2895: but generally, they are under the control of the author, not canoical
<gogeta> qwebirc2895: i dont think it supports snaps
<nacc> qwebirc2895: so you need to do some due diligence, imo
<nacc> gogeta: i believe y9ou are correct, re: synaptic
<qwebirc2895> Will I also find stuff from canonical as a snap?
<xjkx> When 17.10 expires support (today), will apt-get stop working ?
<gogeta> xjkx: normaly they keep working for a wile longer but you litterly get no updates
<linux_user2> nacc: how dense are you? I do not want all these loopback file systems mounted. that is why, period. at any rate, I understand, you are like many people in on line chats wishing to change the direction of what I am trying to find out to what suits you not me and to what you know rather than what I am looking to resolve. got it, no problem, thanks for your help I'll search for other assistance.
<gogeta> xjkx: may i  ask why you have no updated
<xjkx> gogeta: oh i'm just curious learning stuff
<nacc> linux_user2: please don't be rude. "not want"ing loopback file systems mounted is irrational to me. They don't use disk. They use memory. Are you annoyed by the fact they show up in df or other output?
<nacc> linux_user2: I have answered your question several times, but with just a little bit more info from you, we could easily tell you if you will want to stick with Ubuntu or not.
<gogeta> nacc: does snap use more memery or something
<MrCrow> Hello!
<mohnish_> What does the term library in Linux mean?
<leftyfb> mohnish_: depends on the context
<mohnish_> What?
<linux_user2> nacc: thank you for your assistance, I will take all your comments under advisement. If using Ubuntu means I have to have lots of loopback filesystems (already close to 15) just to have my regular packages installed (and there are more I need from the base install) it is unacceptable to me. The main reason I prefer Ubuntu is that most of the packages I wish are there and not with CentOS. I will have to look at experimenting with Ce
<linux_user2> ntOS and getting it to have the mix of packages I need, since its more standard and they do not try to twist and contort the OS every year. First we had to deal with Unity, now they messing with this. insane, always they want to go off on some non-standard direction, I have had enough  with Ubuntu, I need to find a path to a normal Linux that is more standard and not always trying to find ways to twist stuff from how it used to be.
<linux_user2>  I am done with Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> linux_user2: goodbye
<linux_user2> goodbye and thank you to all
<MrCrow> So, I have had a ton of issues with setting up this laptop, and I don't quite know why. I've tried CentOS, Debian, Rhel, Tails - no linux distro will either complete installation or boot after completing installation. Eventually I gave up, installed Ubuntu Server, and finally that installed. But now I'm having another issue
<MrCrow> whenever I try to do "Lshw" in any capacity, it instantly softlocks
<gogeta> linux_user2: the point in snap is to work with any distro
<leftyfb> gogeta: they don't care
<gogeta> linux_user2: its not a ubuntu only thing there just the first to use it
<qi_> ok
<qi_> hello?
<leftyfb> qi_: what can we help you with?
<qi_> hello???
<MrCrow> and frankly, I don't know what to do and google really is not helping me here
<nacc> gogeta: to be clear, the application itself won't necessarily consume more memory, but how it's stored is differnet. A .deb is extracted/installed on the filesystem, a snap is saved as a squashfs on the filesystem and loopoback-mounted (which will use memory, iirc)
<leftyfb> MrCrow: got a touchscreen?
<TJ-> MrCrow: sounds like the PC's ACPI firmware not working well with Linux to me
<JimBuntu> MrCrow, What make and model of laptop? AND Have you tried any of the live usb/dvd/etc ?
<TJ-> MrCrow: this may help you: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<nacc> linux_user2: that is totally your choice. You still haven't said *why* loopback filesystems are unacceptable to you, which makes me think that you are spreading FUD.
<gogeta> nacc: wouldent that be a problem if you had lots installed or is it only when there active
<nacc> gogeta: i'm not 100% sure on that, tbh; probably a question for #snappy
<nacc> gogeta: they also aren't mlocked, afaik, so they can be swapped, etc.
<nacc> gogeta: there is a maximum number of loopback devices as well, etc.
<mirya> hello guys anyone has any idea on ipxe ?
<gogeta> nacc: so they probly are on the fly
<MrCrow> It works fine on live usb, but for my purposes I need it to be on the hard drive. the laptop is a dell inspiron 7559 but I took out the SSD and HDD and put in a 320 gb hitatchi
<nacc> gogeta: yeah, that'd be my guess, but i'm not an expert on that detail :)
<gogeta> nacc: yea not seeing the problem then
<MrCrow> but I was having this issue with other hdds as well, its not the specific hdd I'm using thats causing the problem
<MrCrow> its just on the laptop
<leftyfb> MrCrow: got a touchscreen?
<MrCrow> no
<leftyfb> MrCrow: nvidia chipset?
<JimBuntu> MrCrow, someone actually write a guide for installing Ubuntu on that model - https://connorkuehl.github.io/dell-inspiron-7559-linux-guide/
<MrCrow> JimBuntu: Thank you! I'll see if that helps and come back
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, yes, it has VNVidia
<leftyfb> MrCrow: I would focus on getting proper nvidia drivers going
<gogeta> linux_user2: you just seem angry at change.
<leftyfb> gogeta: please let it go
<gogeta> linux_user2: what about kubuntu i dont think they use any snaps
<leftyfb> gogeta: please let it go. And yes they do
<gogeta> leftyfb: ah
<gogeta> leftyfb: i been snug as a bug with plasma 5 kde rocks so hard now
<Guest7400> Hi I try to install Ubuntu on a nex PC but the installation is blocked on the logo
<Guest7400> new
<Guest7400> how can I pass in console mode to debug ?
<wr> minimum space disk for a ubuntu 16.04 server with isc dhcp, php, apache2 installed?
<oerheks> wr let us know when you found out, i have no idea .. 10gb .. 15?
<ioria> wr, https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html#system-requirements
<nacc> wr: hard to say, as presuming you are going to host more than just the applications (e.g., content), then content size is going to probably matter
<nacc> wr: are you asking for a VM sizing, or something?
<hispeed_m> nacc it freezed again so i need to purge, how can i do correctly?
<nacc> hispeed_m: `sudo apt-get purge <pkgname>`
<wr> nacc, yesm vm exactly that
<nacc> hispeed_m: and then i guess you need to do that for the ones you autoremoved as well
<nacc> wr: usually disk isn't really the constraint for a VM ... what are you planning on hosting?
<nacc> wr: you may also prefer to ask in #ubuntu-server
<wr> nacc, is for isc dhcp, php, apache2
<nacc> wr: yes,  you said that already. Those are just services. Alone, they don't do anything.
<wr> ah, forgot the #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<wr> ioria, nacc, oerheks gonna "move" topic for #ubuntu-server
<xoxo> can't find a helpful tutorial on how to install ubuntu on an asus x205t anyone able to point one out to me?
<wr> xoxo, yes, 1m
<xoxo> wr: thx
<wr> xoxo, https://youtu.be/Y5acA2zRzNY search on channel there are plenty
<oerheks> how helpfull ..
<tomreyn> xoxo: does anything not work then?
<xoxo> ?
<xoxo> this is ubuntu 15
<xoxo> 18 is out now! @wr
<oerheks> xoxo is this a 32bit UEFI machine ??
<bipul> When i reboot/restart the system and then open a browser. I found my system established connection with the following Unknown IP and networks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3dX4SFP53/
<bipul> is this normal?
<wr> xoxo, https://youtu.be/8xpt-KGzsfs got to go now bit in a hurry, but i'll be back
<oerheks> xoxo, if so, i would not touch it.
<oerheks> wr stop spreading youtube links, not helpfull
<tomreyn> bipul: it can be, depends.
<bipul> What can be? Please be specific.
<xoxo> oerheks: https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ASUS_EeeBook_X205TA/specifications/
<tomreyn> bipul: 2 of these are AWS.amazon.com VMs, this can be pretty much anything, legitimate or not. the same goes for the akamai and egdecast hosts.
<oerheks> xoxo i read in the forum that machine has 64 bit cpu but a 32 bit uefi, cheap
<oerheks> just checking
<tomreyn> bipul: so the first two are CDNs. connections via plain HTTP, so you can inspect the traffic easily. the latter two to AWS are encrypted, but you can still inspect the traffic using the firefox developer console, if it is created by firefox.
<oerheks> https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<Nora9> ubuntu uses grub2?
<oerheks> Nora9, yes
<bipul> tomreyn, It's not about only these but many Uknow IP's like 117.18.237.29:http (ESTABLISHED) and many randoms 192.0.73.2:https (ESTABLISHED)
<s0lucien> hi there ! How can I find out the shell name that my current session is using ?
<tomreyn> bipul: i'd say this is kind of off-topic here, and i need to leave a for a while. you can run 'whois' on them to find out where they're hosted, and use tcpdump to capture the traffic sent to them. there is a ##privacy channel where you could maybe get more help.
<s0lucien> i want something that prints out ubuntu@ip-171-21-44-122:~$
<oerheks> s0lucien, echo $0
<s0lucien> or at least the second part
 * tomreyn bbl
<s0lucien> it says -bash
<oerheks> tomreyn, he is crossposting , so he got help :-D
<s0lucien> i want the host name part
<oerheks> s0lucien, set it in the terminal profile
<s0lucien> the thing is the `hostname` command gives me a strange machine name . I want the shell name
<s0lucien> isn't there some variable that i can print ?
<s0lucien> it is set by the administrators of the university computers
<leftyfb> s0lucien: you haven't tried $SHELL ?
<qwebirc55018> Hey guys, after the recent update, did anyone find themselves to launch any programs, like the System Monitor or Calculator? 18.04 running here.
<qwebirc55018> unable to launch*
<qwebirc55018> Chrome and Terminal still seems to work though.
<qwebirc55018> So there's that.
<leftyfb> qwebirc55018: that's not the question you're looking to get an answer for. Your question is a survey. You should try asking for help with something.
<qwebirc55018> How can I get System monitor to start?
<qwebirc55018> And second of all, what happened that lead to me being unable to launch my programs?
<oerheks> you said after updates, open terminal and run updates again? if that does not give something, sudo apt install -f # and see if that fixes something
<qwebirc55018> Nothing to fix.
<qwebirc55018> The automatic updater came up, I installed whatever it wanted, and then Ubuntu started acting weird. It wasn't launching the default Minecraft App. Then I tried System Monitor and that didn't work either.
<qwebirc55018> I restarted, but still nothing.
<UR> K
<qwebirc55018> An update to that, I'm able now to start Minecraft, both from the terminal and the launcher.
<qwebirc55018> Previously, it said it wasn't able to connect to the X11 server.
<UR> Q PEZ
<neilknew> I had a boyfriend named, "Ubuntu" once.
<qwebirc55018> But System Monitor is still not launching, and if I run gnome-system-monitor, it says that I need to connect the snap to the gnome platform.
<neilknew> He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<oerheks> neilknew, please keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<oerheks> qwebirc55018, no idea, file a bugreport
<usrshv1> can i invoke the "copy " GUI action of Thunar from terminal? something like thunar cp * *
<nacc> usrshv1: not sure i follow? why would you need the GUI if you are on the terminal
<usrshv1> nacc: i trying make custom action for Thunar (file manager). but want to invoke the standard copy dialog, with progress bar ) . cause cp %f somewhere do it in background.
<nacc> usrshv1: that might be a better question for the upstream thunar or xfce communitieis
<nacc> usrshv1: someone here might know, admittedly, but it's really specific to that bit of software, rather than ubuntu-owned, i'd expect
<usrshv1> nacc:  i will see! Thanks.
<nacc> usrshv1: yw
<genata> Hello
<usrshv1> genata:  Hello
<genata> Can I pls ask for help
<Southern_Gentlem> ask your ?, dont ask to ask
<genata> :)
<genata> ok thanks
<genata> I buy laptop second hand
<genata> HP Elitebook 8560W
<genata> and I can't set boot menu (grub)
<uboa> I am having troubles with Duplicity (the GUI backup tool) when encrypting my backup. It was working fine for a while (apparently?) until three days ago it started saying that it cannot make an encrypted backup because of an obsolete GPG command?
<genata> to start ubuntu I have to choose boot options and select efi launch
<genata> how to fix this
<uboa> Oh actually I mean deja-dup the GUI client
<usrshv1> genata:  do you mean that everithing works, exept automatic boot?
<genata> yes
<genata> if I start laptop normaly it load only windows 10
<usrshv1> uboa: try update
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | genata
<ubottu> genata: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<uboa> usrshv1, thank you for your advice. I will try this and get back to you.
<genata> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<usrshv1> genata:  did you know that your nick mean "wedded female" "жената" in russian? please, take no blame )
<uboa> usrshv1, okay i ran `sudo apt update` then `sudo apt upgrade` and now i'm trying to run deja-dup backups again with `DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1 deja-dup --backup | tail -n 1000 > /tmp/deja-dup.log`
<uboa> usrshv1, weird i think it's... working now possibly?
<usrshv1> uboa: Ctrl + F "error" in log view ?
<uboa> usrshv1, so far nothing has entered /tmp/deja-dup.log  weirdly enough... oh now it's asking for password again...
<uboa> fingers crossed i guess
<lotuspsychje> genata: you can also idle till EriC^^ comes back, he's our uefi specialist
<uboa> it keeps asking for my password usrshv1 and there's nothing in the log...
<usrshv1> uboa: why it is asking your password?
<uboa> usrshv1 it's asking my encryption password because i'm encrypting my backups
<genata> thanks guys
<usrshv1> uboa: so enter that password?
<uboa> usrshv1, i did but it keeps just asking the password. that very password used to work and it's not saying the password is wrong or anything
<uboa> i know the password is correct
<usrshv1> uboa:  if you run from GUI?
<uboa> i will try running from gui instead of using `DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1 deja-dup --backup | tail -n 1000 > /tmp/deja-dup.log`
<usrshv1> uboa:  do you have rw rights on /tmp/deja-dup.log? maybe that asks you password, not GPG encription password
<uboa> no it's the gpg encryption password it's asking for
<uboa> also now i'm just running in GUI mode without the log
<uboa> like u mentioned
<usrshv1> and ?
<uboa> it's still going
<uboa> we'll see
<uboa> it just gets stuck in a loop where it keeps asking my duplicity encryption password
<xoxo> hi
<usrshv1> uboa:  ok. maybe you copy-paste the password in question window? or temporary move your configs for duplicity from /home/"usrname". I haved glitches in other programm that were cured by "resert of configs
<usrshv1> "reset"
<uboa> usrshv: this has persisted PAST a fresh install i made because of this problem
<uboa> i will try it nonetheless
<usrshv1> uboa: I am so sorry. anyway, i never used encriotion on my disks...
<uboa> u tried tanks
<usrshv1> uboa:  If you choose to have Déjà Dup remember your password, it will be stored in the default GNOME keyring. https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/DejaDup/HowItWorks ?
<energizer> On ubuntu 17.10, Chrome 67.0 freezes like half the time i view a message in the new gmail.
<usrshv1> uboa: also https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/DejaDup/Help/Restore/WorstCase#Restoring_by_Hand ?
<oerheks> energizer, 17.10 reached EOL today, upgrade please
<usrshv1> energizer: or install from their site, not from repos
<tomreyn> uboa: i don't know a lot about dejadup, but a bit about gpg, could try to help with finding out why it wont accept your passphrase.
<energizer> usrshv1: i installed from https://www.google.com/chrome/
<oerheks> usrshv1,  lolz, chrome comes from their site/repo
<uboa> tomreyn ok uwu i'm just trying to get deja-dup to output/be verbose
<uboa> so i can see wat the actual error is
<uboa> unfortunatley im out of time and gotta move on to other things rn but i'll come back here later
<uboa> -_-; something as basic as backups failing after a fresh ubuntu install
<uboa> pretty bogus
<usrshv1> [cheatmode on: drunkardbearmodeon] energizer: oerheks: Do Your know who I am!? An FatFox proud user, Sires!!!
<usrshv1> uboa:  No backups - no troubles )
<neilknew> anus
<neilknew> janus
<neilknew> painus
<neilknew> qanus
<lotuspsychje> !ops | neilknew
<ubottu> neilknew: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<neilknew> lanus
<neilknew> brainus
<oerheks> !ops | mister neilknew is trolling again
<ubottu> mister neilknew is trolling again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<neilknew> !ops | anus
<ubottu> anus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<neilknew> !ops | anus
<gogeta> the ops can hear you the first time
<malwar3hun73r> i'm trying to change the default port for sshd. i'm modifying the Port param in /etc/ssh/sshd_config but after changing the port SSH doesn't work - any ideas?
<neilknew> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<gogeta> give em a second lol
<neilknew> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<neilknew> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<FabioNET> lol
<gogeta> see
<FabioNET> troolling in action
<Sven_vB> my syslog is flooded with "ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: no channel configured; ignoring frame(s)!" and my search engine finds lots of threads where people have their wifi not working. my wifi is working, but how do I reduce the syslog spam?
<dunnousernamefn> Do you have multiple wifi cards or something?
<dunnousernamefn> That seems really weird, especially the error message
<Sven_vB> I don't think so. I have one wifi, one ethernet, and some virtual network devices from docker
<usrshv1> malwar3hun73r:  why do you edited "This file provides defaults"... how you will now reset bad changes?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: is this the only message repeating, or is there another one?
<malwar3hun73r> i can see that ssh is now listening on the new port and i can establish a connection, but a shell is never spawned
<malwar3hun73r> i see connection "ESTABLISHED" but never get a shell
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: how did you restart it?
<malwar3hun73r> usrshv1, it's a digital ocean box, i can get a terminal through the web
<malwar3hun73r> so that's how i'm still getting cli access
<malwar3hun73r> service sshd restart
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, and rebooted and systemctl
<malwar3hun73r> netstat shows sshd listening on the new port specified
<tomreyn> usually, all of these options would have worked fine.
<Guest19225> ubuntu is awesome
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, it's the 2nd most popular (171 hits), only topped by "[UFW BLOCK] IN=enp#s# OUT= MAC=…" (800 hits) but I found where to disable that one. #3 (28 hits) is cron for /usr/lib/php/sessionclean
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: you must have reconfigured something else then, or the file system ran full, or it went read-only.
<gogeta> Sven_vB: thats ufw blocking some network request
<malwar3hun73r> if i connect from a remote location, i can look at nestat through web cli and a connection "ESTABLISHED" from my remote IP, but the session is never started
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, it's a fresh drop of ubuntu 16.04 on digital ocean
<Guest19225> ubuntu is awesome
<oerheks> thanks for the confirmation, Guest19225
<Nora9> possible to boot from external hdd?
<Sven_vB> gogeta, yeah, ufw can have its own log if it wants, but not my syslog for that kind of cryptic message.
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, for sanity, i blew away the machine and created a new one and the only changes made were to sshd_config
<malwar3hun73r> no firewall, no ufw, no iptables
<oerheks> sudo ufw logging on
<Slade> ugh just did an  rsync --delete  on the wrong directory.. theres no way of recovering that is there?
<oerheks> slade rsync it back, without --delete
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: none of this rules out a file system running full or going read-only
<Slade> oerheks, it didnt work correctly. source/dest reversed :(
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: which ubuntu release is this (lsb_release -ds), which kernel version (cat /proc/version)?
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: have you check to make shure your roughting is the same
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: its internel ip probly changed
<energizer> do-dist-upgrade says not enough disk space on /boot. what can i do?
<energizer> autoremove doesnt remove anything
<nacc> energizer: pastebin `df -h` and `ls -ahl /boot`
<Guest19225> Paste ]
<usrshv1> energizer: look for old files at /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<tomreyn> Nora9: yes, it is possible to boot off an external hdd.
<Guest19225> Pastebin Is Closed
<energizer> nacc: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/4qpzObi92oV7JK7eFBkk/
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS xenial, kernel: 4.4.0-130-generic, x86_64
<tomreyn> Nora9: generally, anything your bios lets you boot from will work.
<nacc> Guest19225: please stop.
<nacc> energizer: what does `uname -r` report?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: try ubuntu 16.04.5 then
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, gogeta ip is correct
<Guest19225> Ok
<nacc> energizer: afaict, you're not using any valid kernels
<energizer> nacc: 4.13.0-46-generic
<nacc> oh wait, 4.13 is current hwe
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: with my roughter it also uses the host name
<Slade> i wonder if extundelete will solve this
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: try connecting to the LAN IP of the system running the ssh server using netcat, but form this very system.
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: if you have no ufw and ssh active and the correct roughting it should be golden
<nacc> energizer: ok, try `sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.8.0-41-generic linux-image-4.13.0-19-generic linux-image-4.13.0-31-generic`
<nacc> energizer: my guess is you removed some metapackage
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, in that case I'll prefer to wait for bionic. :) maybe I'll have time for that tomorrow.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you'll need to install the latest patches anyway, it's part of the upgrade process
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: not the most secure of options
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, you mean the usual aptitude full-upgrade?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: yes
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks for reminding me. it's been a few days.
<malwar3hun73r> gogeta, it's not a security concern at this point
<malwar3hun73r> but, eventually, yes
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: although i'd recommend apt / apt-get nowadays, but i guess aptitude works, too.
<malwar3hun73r> i can ssh locally
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: then its 100% a roghting problem
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: locally to the loopback address, or to the LAN address?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, yeah, luckily. accunulated over the years I've spend quite some time making aptitude run as I want, not motivated to repeat that effort.
<Guest19225> Hp Laptop
<Guest19225> ubuntu is awesome
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: relying on too many customizations over the years is maybe not too healthy, you need to be able to adapt to software changes to some degree.
<Guest19225> ubuntu is awesome
<Guest19225> ubuntu is awesome
<Guest19225> ubuntu is awesome
<Guest19225> ubuntu is awesome
<tomreyn> !ops Guest19225
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: maybe the isp is blocking prrot 22 many do
<gogeta> port
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: you would need to set your ssh on a diffrent port
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, yeah well we all have to prioritize where to spend our waking hours. :)
<malwar3hun73r> gogeta, yeah, i'm specifying the port on the command line
<usrshv1> Good Luck!
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: but is your server on a diffrent port
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: right now, i suggest you spend them on getting your firewall / port forwarding setup correctly. ;)
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, gogeta connecting to the public address on the new port works locally
<tomreyn> Sven_vB:  oh wait, that was to malwar3hun73r
<malwar3hun73r> gogeta, yes, the point of this conversation is focused on changing the port of a server
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: so it's clearly a firewalling / port forwarding issue.
<Sven_vB> no prob, I have network config issues on my todo as well. :)
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: if it working localy then the server is responding to request
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, i would normally agree, BUT if i run a netstat command i see connection ESTABLISHED from my remote IP on the new SSH port
<Sven_vB> also some netfilter guy called to remind you that ports cannot be forwarded. :P
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, so the connection occurs
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, it's like the ssh server is not sending back a shell
<ubuntuUser> Hi Guys
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, but the connection (at least as far as netstat can tell) is established on the new port from my remote IP
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: it's possible that the new port you chose has restrictions applied to it by your hosting provider
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: you would need to be ablle to login to the roughter to be able to change the port fowaring
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: ywa use some crazy non standerd port
<gogeta> yea
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: that's hosting / upstream connectivity provider
<tomreyn> ubuntuUser: hi, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<tomreyn> ubuntuUser: also please don't keep posting "ubuntu is awesome". this is a well known fact here ;-) and we'd prefer to keep it to support Q&A only on this channel.
<Sven_vB> malwar3hun73r, your nickname sounds like you should have packet captures that tell you exactly what happened.
<ubuntuUser> ok
<ubuntuUser> WHAT
<ubuntuUser> sqdfc8orv
<ubuntuUser> ]lQ.OTG IU R40P3 GFRB3`T8Y35IH5U5 T8
<ubuntuUser> BLK ZGFXFLJGV ALJS
<tomreyn> ubuntuUser: stop it
<ubuntuUser> Ahygli<g;bfea
<ubuntuUser> []DSVlosgz<j'pdgs
<tomreyn> !ops | ubuntuUser
<ubottu> ubuntuUser: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<malwar3hun73r> Sven_vB, thanks for the help
<genii> ubuntuUser: Please stop spamming gibberish into the support channel.
<malwar3hun73r> tomreyn, gogeta - there must be something weird with the port i chose and my fw... i was using port 2000 but if i change to any other port it works
<ubuntuUser> ok
<malwar3hun73r> 2001, 2002, anything but 2000
<malwar3hun73r> i can't find anything in my fw config that uses that port and the fact that i saw "ESTABLISHED" in netstat means the TCP handshake completed
<qwebirc70785> Hi
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: sweet deal then
<malwar3hun73r> so, it's not like there's an obvious FW rule blocking or a port conflict, because if that were the case, i'm certain the connection would never be ESTABLISHED as the handshake wouldn't complete
<malwar3hun73r> so, ????
<gogeta> malwar3hun73r: it could be a iso thing
<malwar3hun73r> don't use p[ort 2000
<malwar3hun73r> don't use port 2000
<gogeta> isp
<NekrosBurek> Hi guys, i was here yesterday trying to fix some problems i have made installing some web panel on my ubuntu, should i ask here for help or can someone come discord so i can send all pictures ?
<lotuspsychje> NekrosBurek: when you have an issue, its always to re-ask all in one linfe with all details
<lotuspsychje> *line
<nacc> NekrosBurek: did it not get resolved?
<leftyfb> NekrosBurek: reinstall your server and don't mess with web GUI's anymore
<blackflow> by now you could have, indeed, reinstalled it a dozen times :)
<xoxo> anyone know how i can boot my ASUS x205t from USB drive?
<lotuspsychje> xoxo: F12 perhaps?
<leftyfb> xoxo: try ##hardware or the documentation for your hardware
<xoxo> no
<oerheks> xoxo you never answered, is that 205t an 32 bit uefi machine with 64 bit processor?
<xoxo> oerheks: i believe so
<oerheks> xoxo if so, i would not toch it
<xoxo> ive installed ubuntu on it in the past
<xoxo> the situation is such, i dont have an OS installed and my only boot option is USB but it doesn't boot.
<masaki> i'm having this issue with desktop icons being placed outside of viewable screen when I have a dual monitor set up with different resolutions. Anyone have this issue?
<oerheks> xoxo,  i look at this, and it is a mess .. https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<ramsub07> Hi, me and my friend are admin (have root access) of a server and share the admin privilege with another colleague . I just realise that I've been kicked out of being a sudoer. I have my friend's account, how do i confirm who deleted my sudo access ?
<lotuspsychje> masaki: you could try xrandr --auto or have a different dualscreen setup? mirrored/stretched/scaling?
<oerheks> ramsub07, ask them ?
<EriC^^> ramsub07: ask them
<ramsub07> oerheks: is there anyway to check edit history or which user edited what?
<oerheks> ramsub07, unlikely sudo commands to remove you are stored/logged, so ... ask them
<ramsub07> oerheks: stored where ?
<oerheks> stored why ?
<oerheks> really, we cannot help
<masaki> lotuspsychje, I am using 'join display' for 1600x900 laptop display + 1280x1024 external monitor
<masaki> lotuspsychje, i tried xrandr --auto but no changes
<ramsub07> how do i change my user password ?
<ubuntu__> ygdrsgt
<lotuspsychje> masaki: try mirrored?
<masaki> lotuspsychje, so far my workaround has been open up nautilus, go to desktop drag and drop to desktop (to rearrage icons) and resetting the positions
<oerheks> ramsub07, easy to find, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/user-changepassword.html.en
<masaki> lotuspsychje, mirrored works fine
<masaki> lotuspsychje, i would guess if i had an external monitor matching my laptop's resolution, it would work fine but anything different, ubuntu seems to have an issue rendering the icons in viewable areas on desktop
<lotuspsychje> masaki: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<masaki> lotuspsychje, 18.04 LTS
<EriC^^> ramsub07: ask your friends who did it, if they dont explain or have a good reason, just move on
<masaki> lotuspsychje, another weird behavior is, the icons automatically move to my secondary display. so on my primary display i have no icons
<xoxo> i think i figured this out
<xoxo> i need a custom .efi file
<masaki> lotuspsychje, you can try replicating it by right clicking on desktop > organize desktop icons by name
<xoxo> but there is no EFI folder on the budgie build...
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> soso then make one, follow the uefi manual
<oerheks> xoxo ^
<oerheks> but i keep my hand off 32 bit uefi, not worth the trouble with drivers
<lotuspsychje> masaki: normally if you mirror it should show on both monitors
<ubuntu__> Hi Guys
<holdsworth> hey there, I am having some difficulties setting up my basic python script as a service on my machine, can anyone be kind enough to take a look at my `.service` file? I'll just paste it here https://pastebin.com/zWRX2pru
<masaki> lotuspsychje, yeah mirror works no problem, but the mirrored display is not very useful for me because it just duplicates your display on two screens.
<nacc> holdsworth: and what happends?
<lotuspsychje> masaki: i understand, but joined screens its better when they have same resolution
<xoxo> cosmic-desktop-amd64.iso torrent anywhere?
<xoxo> direct download SUCKS
<holdsworth> nacc: https://pastebin.com/j7idews2 take a look at this
<blackflow> holdsworth: what difficulties?  also note there's #systemd here on Freenode which might be more helpful with systemd specific issues.
<holdsworth> thanks blackflow, didn't know that
<masaki> lotuspsychje, what i want to do is multitask but when i do 'join displays', desktop icons are still there but they move outside of viewable areas of both monitors
<oerheks> xoxo no, and cosmic is beta, don't use it unless you have a reason ( http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  )
<lotuspsychje> masaki: yeah i understand whats happening, not sure how gnome handles this
<nacc> holdsworth: it's truncated a bit on the right
<lotuspsychje> masaki: did you try make both screens same res yet?
<nacc> holdsworth: so the service doesn't start?
<masaki> lotuspsychje, it's my only gripe on ubuntu really. no issue on PC or Mac.
<ikonia>  /win 7
<masaki> lotuspsychje, yeah, like you suggested it does work no problems when both the resolutions are matching
<ikonia> oops
<xoxo> oerheks: this is why im using cosmic, https://github.com/T100Ubuntu/T100Ubuntu/wiki/Install-to-internal-flash
<NekrosBurek> i forgot how do you mention someone xD
<xoxo> which should i use instead?
<lotuspsychje> masaki: perhaps try with scaling?
<masaki> lotuspsychje, i just don't like having black bars around my laptop screen though (16:9 and 4:3)
<holdsworth> nacc: no, the service doesnt start, I pasted the output script
<ramsub07> How do i change my authentication mode to only using public key
<lotuspsychje> masaki: i dont think there's a way around to this
<ramsub07> and not password
<nacc> NekrosBurek: type their nick and hit tab
<NekrosBurek> i wanted to mention you but this is easier :D
<masaki> lotuspsychje, i guess my 4:3 monitor needs to go. like you said, gnome is probably getting confused with different screen ratios
<NekrosBurek> How are you ?
<xoxo> ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso this one good? @orheks
<xoxo> @oerheks**
<oerheks> xoxo that guide is not for your machine, and your reason for using cosmic makes me still wonder. use 18.04 lts
<holdsworth> xoxo yeah :D
<NekrosBurek> i came because of the problem from yesterday
<masaki> lotuspsychje, like if i use my TV, same 16:9, no problem
<lotuspsychje> masaki: its also more pretty when you have same screen sizes for joined screens :p
<NekrosBurek> it is not fixed completely
<ramsub07> apparently "passwd" command isn't working for me
<xoxo> oerheks: link please...  i dont know what lts is .... ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso <- thats the one i downloaded
<masaki> lotuspsychje, 100% agreed. should have bought a monitor on amazon prime day. thanks for your help!
<blackflow> holdsworth: can you start that bufettd.py from the shell? does it work as expected?
<lotuspsychje> masaki: cant you use mirror and work with workspaces?
<lotuspsychje> masaki: screen1 terminal, screen2 browser etc
<masaki> lotuspsychje, wooo that could work! let me try it
<NekrosBurek> When i do apache2 service status i get the message it failed to start
<lotuspsychje> masaki: activities/workspaces :p
<masaki> lotuspsychje, on a side note, vanilla gnome 3 doesn't even use desktop icons iirc so this issue will probably never get fixed
<lotuspsychje> masaki: we always open for new bugs
<holdsworth> hey blackflow, yes it does work as expected
<lotuspsychje> masaki: if you find one, or have a wish==> !bug
<masaki> lotuspsychje, ah that's good
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, use a pasetbin and show the output of `systemctl status apache2`
<blackflow> holdsworth: well, it's failing due to "resources", which could be anything from exhausted file handlers, memory, who knows what. You have LimitNOFile defined at 65k, so I'm guessing whatever it does, requires a lot of file handlers?
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7mWMPPW9qt/
<holdsworth> blackflow: 5 threads + while with a timer inside of it that prints `true that`
<blackflow> holdsworth: is it forking daemon?
<masaki> lotuspsychje, i tried your solution with mirror and workspaces, but i forgot that mirrored will always display a copy of your other display
<masaki> lotuspsychje, so this isn't gonna work out either
<nacc> NekrosBurek: try runing apache2 manually (`sudo /usr/bin/apache2`)
<masaki> lotuspsychje, wait!
<lotuspsychje> masaki: you sure you cant choose terminal/move to screen2?
<masaki> lotuspsychje, after i did mirror and then switching to join display places the icons at the default spot (main display)
<NekrosBurek> nacc: sudo: /usr/bin/apache2: command not found
<nacc> NekrosBurek: sorry, /usr/sbin/apache2
<lotuspsychje> masaki: nice, how did that happen?
<holdsworth> blackflow: no
<masaki> lotuspsychje, that works but the thing with mirrored is that whatever i do on display 1 is copied onto display 2. so if i view workspace 2, i also see workspace 2 on the other display etc.
<holdsworth> blackflow: let me paste the script
<masaki> lotuspsychje, i think that's my new workout lol. do mirrored and then do join display.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | masaki
<ubottu> masaki: Glad you made it! :-)
<NekrosBurek> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WTD8zNSsTy/
<masaki> lotuspsychje, not sure how it works but i think in between the toggling it is working out
<holdsworth> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/YaP1u1b0
<lotuspsychje> masaki: yeah it might search for screens better when switch back
<masaki> lotuspsychje, let me see if i can replicate the same results by toggling through other modes first and then doing join display
<blackflow> holdsworth: what journalctl command did you use to create that previous paste with the service log output?
<holdsworth> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/d9bmPxyB <-- and I used `journalctl -xe`
<nacc> NekrosBurek: sorry, can you try `sudo apachectl configtest` ?
<xoxo> oerheks: where do i find LTS
<NekrosBurek> nacc: it gave me only this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZF7zSknTws/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, try `sudo apachectl start`
<blackflow> holdsworth: can you pastebin the output of   journalctl --no-pager -x -u buffett.service  ?    for example    journalctl --no-pager -x -u buffett.service | nc termbin.com 9999       and then post here the URL you get
<NekrosBurek> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hRhWTbqxYD/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: sudo netstat -pan | grep ':80'
<masaki> lotuspsychje, now it works even without toggling (i've disconnected my monitor completely) hmmm
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zD9NdvqtNt/
<holdsworth> blackflow: http://termbin.com/37i3
<nacc> NekrosBurek: you appear to be running httpd already
<nacc> NekrosBurek: which is not an ubuntu process name
<NekrosBurek> maybe it is from the old "panel"
<NekrosBurek> the panel created custom phpmyadmin, webmail and apache
<nacc> NekrosBurek: yeah, maybe `dpkg -S httpd` ?
<holdsworth> ok blackflow, I think I see it in the logs now
<NekrosBurek> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KrHdbT6kvq/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ps aux | grep httpd
<NekrosBurek> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7PVVvZNSqg/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: have you rebooted your system since clearing up the packages?
<tmuwa> px ax | grep htttpd
<holdsworth> blackflow: removed group,limit and environmentfile and it works now
<blackflow> holdsworth: yeah first that environment file is missing.    also, btw.... I'd recommend you find better examples on treading in python. the best way to stop a thread from outside is to set a shared variable the thread is monitorgin. python has facilities for that, or you can pass such an objec to the thread's runner function.
<NekrosBurek> idk i forgot ill reboot it just in case
<blackflow> holdsworth: *monitoring
<holdsworth> blackflow: I'll take a look, I think that eventually I'll be porting most of it to C so it's ok, just prototyping my POC :)
<nacc> NekrosBurek: i'm wondering if the old apache is still around, tbh
<nacc> NekrosBurek: it won't be stopped necesarily, even by removing the pacakge, depending on what hte package's scripts do
<blackflow> holdsworth: take a look at locking/condition/semaphore objects:   https://docs.python.org/3/library/threading.html#module-threading             offtopic here, but as I'm a python dev, just a heads up ;)
<NekrosBurek> ill reboot, i want to remove eveyrthing related to old panel, want to fix apache, locate my phpmyadmin and to fix access denied for one of my pages
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ack
<NekrosBurek> nacc: i rebooted the vps what command should i try now ?
<xoxo> if anyone cares
<nacc> NekrosBurek: see if `systemctl status apache2` says it's running
<xoxo> a custom 32bit.efi file is all i needed to boot ubuntu on my asusx205t
<NekrosBurek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RXzDTyyTXd/ okay active :D
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, yeah, so likely you just hadn't rebooted after removing the buggy panel
<oerheks> xoxo, LTS is 18.04, so you have it already
<NekrosBurek> have you worked with multicraft ?
<oerheks> xoxo good luck with the github manual
<nacc> NekrosBurek: no i have not, sorry
<NekrosBurek> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3M7VKS6TY9/ it should open a full panel i got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3M7VKS6TY9/
<NekrosBurek> okay double paste lol
<nacc> NekrosBurek: so right now when you browse to the URL, you get the raw php?
<NekrosBurek> yes
<nacc> NekrosBurek: is php installed? `apt-cache policy php`
<NekrosBurek> oh maybe it was removed when i removed the old panel
<nacc> NekrosBurek: also which version of ubuntu is this?
<NekrosBurek> 16.04
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ok, yeah, then just install it again (might need to be `sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php`
<blackflow> wait, why mod php?
<NekrosBurek> nacc: Unable to locate package libapache2-mod-php
<nacc> blackflow: well, they are using apache
<blackflow> nacc: fpm works for apache too
<nacc> NekrosBurek: uh, that's not a good sign
<nacc> !info libapache2-mod-php xenial
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6.1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module) (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6.1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<blackflow> it's fastcgi anyway. mod-php is old, ancient, embeds the entire PHP interpreter into every apache worker process, lots of RAM gobbled that way for nothing, and runs as the apache user...
<nacc> blackflow: i'm assuming they were using the default config
<nacc> blackflow: if you'd like to configure their VPS for them, you are welcome to step in :)
<blackflow> no thanks, mod-php it is :)
<blackflow> I'd be glad to help set up nginx + php-fpm tho'.
<blackflow> *to help se tup
 * blackflow needs a new keyboard, this one suxxx
<nacc> blackflow: heh
<mfoxdogg> hey all, i have the nvidia graphics ppa, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa , but its only installing  396.24.00, i need the latest which s 396.24.10 and i see it in the list, how do i get the absolute latest driver
<nacc> mfoxdogg: what version of ubuntu and `apt-cache policy nvidia-graphics-drivers-396` in a pastebin
<oerheks> just upgrade, i guess
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<nacc> true, they were only published a few days ago
<blackflow> nacc: mfoxdogg:   apt-cache policy nvidia-driver-396               (nvidia-graphics-drivers-396 is not a package)
<oerheks> normal 'upgrade' does not bring that driver AFAIK
<nacc> blackflow: thx
<NekrosBurek> connection method for mysql, tcp or unix ?
<blackflow> apt upgrade does it, I'm on 396.24.10
<blackflow> apt-get however, might requires dist-upgrade
<xoxo> anyone know where i can find the 32bit grub boot efi
<nacc> NekrosBurek: that depends on your mysql configuration, which we don't know
<oerheks> xoxo there is no official 32 bit uefi, there is a hack in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI but i recommend to ask your vendor for a 64 bit uefi update
<Guest81373> What
<NekrosBurek> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5wDZthRFd4/
<oerheks> !register | Guest81373
<ubottu> Guest81373: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<nacc> NekrosBurek: uh, mysql-server-5.5 is from 14.04
<Guest81373> Ubuntu 14/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: 16.04 has 5.7
<Guest81373> Ubuntu 14.04
<NekrosBurek> i can't install mysql, php and phpmyadmin it gives me errors for every installation
<nacc> Guest81373: do you have a question?
<nacc> NekrosBurek: `apt-cache policy mysql-server`
<NekrosBurek> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wV8CW5T5mc/
<nacc> NekrosBurek: ...
<nacc> NekrosBurek: lsb_release -sd
<leftyfb> NekrosBurek: reinstall your server and don't mess with web GUI's anymore
<Guest81373> Ubuntu install programs?
<NekrosBurek> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<leftyfb> NekrosBurek: you could have done this dozens of times by now
<nacc> NekrosBurek: your server is really sort of fubar
<nacc> NekrosBurek: i would suggest starting over
<nacc> NekrosBurek: you have 14.04 repositories configured on a 16.04 system
<Guest81373> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<nacc> Guest81373: do you have a question?
<nacc> Guest81373: please odn't just paste random things
<Guest81373> Live
<Guest81373> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Lıve
<leftyfb> Guest81373: please stop
<nacc> Guest81373: stop. do you have an actual ubuntu question?
<Guest81373> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<NekrosBurek> ill try and reinstall the system i had some discord bots installed and few websites but ill try and back them up
<blackflow> NekrosBurek: you should always have a backup/contingency plan where you can easily rebuild/reinstall the server in case of catastrophic failure
<xoxo> oerheks: i got 90% of the install done, then it askd for 32bit  GRUB efi
<xoxo> oerheks: i only have 64
<blackflow> take this opportunity as a warning and get prepared for the next time
<NekrosBurek> well i am new to system administration and ubuntu, i have installed everything all by myself till this error so i don't know how to properly back up,
<oerheks> xoxo, i am not helping there.
<NekrosBurek> i am even having problems with making multiple websites with multiple domains
<electricmilk> Will Xubuntu 18.04 function properly if running live from a USB that is only 2GB? System requirements say 5GB but I believe that is referring to installing right?  The iso is around 1gig
<oerheks> we love to help with multiple domains with multiple discord bots
<oerheks> electricmilk, 2 gb will do, for live environment, it will be slow though
<electricmilk> oerheks,  It will be slower than using a larger drive? Not enough swap space or something?
<oerheks> electricmilk, ive usb will not use swap
<oerheks> c/live
<electricmilk> oerheks,  I used to run an old version of Lubuntu on it and it worked great.  Its simply used for testing / data recovery on PC's.
<oerheks> it all happens in your magic memoory
<ubuntu__> Live Environment is Use USB Flash Drive?
<blackflow> NekrosBurek: well it's a complex task, not something someone with no experience can easily do, or at all.
<electricmilk> oerheks,  So the speed isn't affected if the USB is 2GB vs 16GB?
<blackflow> NekrosBurek: so consider documenting everything you do, perhaps in form of a shell script you can re-execute for quickly rebuilding the system
<oerheks> electricmilk, no difference
<electricmilk> Thank you!
<electricmilk> Whats the recommended way to install to USB these days? Rufus or Pen Drive Linux USB Installer?
<electricmilk> (From windows)
<ubuntu__> Poweriso
<ubuntu__> for Windows
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<electricmilk> Thank you.
<oerheks> the wiki suggests rufus
<ubuntu__> rO
<ubuntu__> Run the 2010 Laptop
<ubuntu__> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<electricmilk> I'll just use Rufus. Way back Ubuntu recommended Pen Drive Linux...now its not even on the list..wonder why
<leftyfb> !tr | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<electricmilk> They ever replace ubuntuguide.org?  That was a damn handy site.
<oerheks> click and find out
<electricmilk> oerheks,  Hmm my firewall is blocking it. ubuntuguide.org is now hosted in Latvia
<electricmilk> Tried connecting through VPN and it says the site can't be reached
<xoxo> how can i put a .deb file on my LTS usb drive of ubuntu so that its detected upon install
<xoxo> my current issue is that it's not able to install into /target/
<xamithan> Is your ubuntu on the usb just a liveusb ?  You'll need to install ubuntu
<xoxo> on the USB
<xoxo> this error occurs as i try installed it
<xoxo> installing*
<tomreyn> xoxo: i assume you'd need to copy the deb to somewhere below /target, then chroot /target, then dpkg -i
<rob_jones> guys can someone help me with apache
<tomreyn> xoxo: but i'm not actually sure this is the recommended way to install extra deb's during ubuntu installation
<tomreyn> !details | rob_jones
<ubottu> rob_jones: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mfoxdogg> nacc, sory but what i got from your first command was, Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-396
<xoxo> tomreyn: i cant do such a thing, im using the GUI install
<xoxo> ideas?
<tomreyn> xoxo: the gui installer also has a temrinal installed
<xoxo> k
<tomreyn> + ctrl-alt-Fx
<blackflow> mfoxdogg: didn't see my post to you? the correct package name is nvidia-driver-396
<blackflow> mfoxdogg: anyway, did you run apt update && apt upgrade? that should bring the driver to latest 396.24.10
<xoxo> whats Fx
<dan> Did anyone here manage to play Trine3 on Intel HD? I just bought the game and it crashes....
<pragmaticenigma> dan: This channel is best suited to Ubuntu support related questions. If you trace your system log files, you may find an error related to the crash and we can try to trouble shoot from that point. Unfotunately for the game itself, you will need to contact the game developer. You may also find help in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<holdsworth> thanks for the help blackflow <3
<Sven_vB> what's wpa_supplicant trying to tell me with "nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33"?
<Ryvius> Hello, what's the best program to rip DVDs to a PS3 readable format?
<xamithan> ffmpeg ?
<tomreyn> xoxo: Fx where x is in 1..12, so function keys
<xoxo> got it
<xoxo> whats the default login / pw ?
<xamithan> handbrake would probably be better if you want a GUI
<xoxo> tomeryn: so i'm in console, and there is no such /TARGET folder
<xoxo> tomery: only Desktop and examples.desktop
<tomreyn> xoxo: hmm, you first mentioed this location: <xoxo> my current issue is that it's not able to install into /target/
<xoxo> yea
<xoxo> maybe that's on the usb drive?
<tomreyn> xoxo: /TARGET/ is not the same as /target/ by the way
<xoxo> yea, i meant /target
<xoxo> no such /target on my USB
<xoxo> or on my HD
<xoxo> perhaps this folder is created upon installation
<tomreyn> xoxo: on the old ubuntu installer, /target is a mount point where the new ubuntu system is mounted during the installtion and until the installaiton is finished (but not before th einstallation has started)
<xoxo> oops. i found it
<xoxo> got it
<xoxo> so can u explain to me how im supposed to copy the deb below /target
<tomreyn> xoxo: i could, but then you'd also ask about how to chroot, and that's where it gets more complicated, and i'm wondering whether we should not discuss alternative approaches. why are you doing this anyways?
<xoxo> im installing ubuntu so i can work in a nice environment for tings like raspbery pi and orange pi
<xoxo> i know how to chroot
<xoxo> just tell me what to chroot
<tomreyn> but can't you just install the packages once you've booted into the system?
<tomreyn> and why are you installing a .deb file, possibly creating dependency havoc, instead of using an apt repository?
<xoxo> most recent LTS install just shuts down after the grub isnt installed
<xoxo> so no i cant
<xamithan> Can you install the grub manually ?
<tomreyn> xoxo: installing a debian package on the non booting installation won't fix grub, though.
<xoxo> sec
<tomreyn> unless that's a grub update which contains a needed patch
<Ryvius> xamithan: Do you have a guide for ffmpeg? Or rather, ffmpeg doesn't include ripping, does it?
<xamithan> If you need a guide,  you better off using handbrake.  each dvd will be different,  and ffmpeg doesn't get past DRM
<Ryvius> Okay, I'll give that a try if my vlc experiment fails
<xoxo> tomreyn: you there?
<Guest51160> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<notreal-> Can I install linux on an external SSD through USB 3.1 gen2 ? will it be faster than internal SATA3 SSD ?
<thePiGrepper> yes you can, and yes, it should be.
<xoxo> Hello! I need help - I'm trying to install Ubuntu LTS and, welll... I get to about 90% of installation then i get a message saying grub-efi-ia32_2.02~ can't be put in /target/
<FroMaster> Just did a fresh 16.04 install using the 16.04.4 ISO and after an apt update, I'm running 16.04.5... I didn't think 16.04.5 was out yet!
<ubuntu__> G
<ubuntu__> Oops Sorry
<ubuntu__> Cow or Kow?
<xoxo> ??
<ubuntu__> Ok
<masaki> is there an officially supported way to add trash icon to dock?
<xoxo> ubuntu__: can u help?
<ubuntu__> Im Using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Live,
<ubuntu__> Im Using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Live
<ubuntu__> xoxo:can u help?
<tomreyn> FroMaster: it is, pretty fresh, no ISOs, yet.
<xoxo> nope
<xoxo> tomreyn: what say  u
<xoxo> do u want a screenshot of the error msg
<tomreyn> xoxo: that'd be good
<ubuntu__> WD 40
<FroMaster> tomreyn, You sure? I can't find anything that says its out yet. Release Notes, etc?
<ubuntu__> Cats
<tomreyn> xoxo: also discuss which ubuntu LTS, currently three of them are supported
<ubuntu__> Im Using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Live
<ubuntu__> No Problem
<tomreyn> FroMaster: i don't seem the ISOs here http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<oerheks> FroMaster, correct, 16.04.5 is current https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<FroMaster> oerheks, Look again... 16.04.5 is NOT on that list
<tomreyn> FroMaster: so the release is probably in progress currently
<tomreyn> FroMaster: it's not official, yet, no announcmeent was posted to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ yet
<FroMaster> tomreyn, Its not due until August 2nd.
<oerheks> FroMaster, oh, right, 14th aug https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
 * oerheks needs glasses
<FroMaster> The issue I'm having with 16.04.5, is that it has the wrong kernel
<ubuntu__> FroMaster:Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Release Notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<FroMaster> ubuntu__, I'm talking about 16.04 not 14.04
<tomreyn> FroMaster: so you get it earlier when you install patches. what do you mean by "the wrong kernel"?
<ubuntu__> Yes
<hggdh> ubuntu__: please either help or stay silent
<ubuntu__> 2 Option
<ubuntu__> Selected
<hggdh> ubuntu__: no other warnings
<FroMaster> tomreyn, I'm expecting the 4.15 kernel. This one has 4.13.0.45
<oerheks> FroMaster,  did you enable HWE ??
<oerheks> if not, you will not get 4.15
<FroMaster> oerheks, YES
<ubuntu__> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.45.64 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<tomreyn> FroMaster: according to this, 4.13 is correct
<tomreyn> FroMaster: ignore me, this info is outdated
<tomreyn> FroMaster: so, yes, if you have linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 installed, and have installed all pending updates, you should have linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic 4.15.0-29.31~16.04.1 installed
<tomreyn> FroMaster: have you installed all pending updates, though?
<FroMaster> tomreyn, That's what I was expecting.
<FroMaster> tomreyn, nope
<tomreyn> well, then this is why :)
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and reboot
<FroMaster> tomreyn, sorry, I meant, there are no pending updates.
<xoxo> tomreyn: https://snag.gy/PSipqM.jpg
<FroMaster> I have an automated process that builds my VM's. It does apt-get -y update && apt-get -y install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<tomreyn> FroMaster: actually, i didn't tell the truth again. 4.15 linux packages seem to be available via -propose donly
<FroMaster> Then reboots, and does apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> FroMaster: if you don't have -proposed configured, you'd still have 4.13
<FroMaster> tomreyn, On my production VM's running 16.04.4, they are running 4.15.0.24. I didn't specifically install it that way, it was downloaded and installed via unattended upgrades
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu So Awesome
<tomreyn> FroMaster: but you must have enabled -proposed there
<xoxo> tomreyn: u therE?
<FroMaster> tomreyn, how?
<oerheks> ubuntu__, please don't start again, thanks.
<ntd> so, yet another arbitrary code execution vuln in VLC
<ubuntu__> VLC
<ntd> ub still gonna stick their finger in the ear and hum real loud?
<tomreyn> xoxo: can you post this image to imgur.com instead? or post the direct link.
<ntd> i know it's universe, but VLC isn't exactly "niche" sw
<oerheks> ntd, if you want a newer version, install the snap https://snapcraft.io/vlc
<tomreyn> xoxo: all i can see now is a 180° rotated thumbnail
<FroMaster> tomreyn, I'm going to kick off a new automated build and see if it ends up at 16.04.5
<ntd> yes, let's install the app store version and have snapd phone home once a day
<tomreyn> !proposed | FroMaster
<ubottu> FroMaster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<oerheks> ntd oh, phone home.. really? it checks for updates, dude
<ntd> debian updated both stable and oldstable to vlc3, since vlc2 won't be patched upstream
<ntd> yeah, see, if i wanted that i'd just run windows
<hggdh> ntd: OK. You have given your opinion. Thank you, that's enough
<xoxo> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/gallery/yPvJyTN
<ubuntu__> :D
<ntd> snapd doesn't just check for updates. try using it without an inet connection and see how far you get
<ubuntu__> Not Opening imgur
<hggdh> ntd: please go to the appropriate channel to discuss. This is a support channel
<xoxo> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/a/xFTotGY
<xoxo> tomreyn: second one.
<xoxo> tell me if u need a better screenshot
<ntd> oh, so i have a valid concern which you can't rationalize away so i'll just have to join #buggeroff?
<ntd> ok then
<Tecan> was wondering if ccsm runs for anyone else ? compizconfig-settings-manager
<Tecan> libcompizconfig.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN6google8protobuf2io16CodedInputStream27ReadVarintSizeAsIntFallbackEv
<tomreyn> xoxo: hmm well the text is not really readbale. you could also type the text. also discuss which hardware (exact model please) you have there
<xoxo> ok
<Tecan> oh nm its my protobuf
<tomreyn> xoxo: ...and which ubuntu version you are trying to install there
<xoxo> The 'grub-efo-ia32' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<xoxo> that's the error message
<tomreyn> xoxo: okay, then we dont need a screenshot, just answer the other questions, please.
<xoxo> asusx205t
<ubuntu__> QA:Ubuntu Support
<xoxo> and last but not least, ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ntd> hggdh, i asked a question about the lack of updates to VLC
<tomreyn> xoxo: it seems like you were rpeviously here, asking the same question and being told: <oerheks> xoxo,  i look at this, and it is a mess .. https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<hggdh> ntd: yes, and then started voicing your opinion about the response
<tomreyn> xoxo: asking the same question again will not improve this situation.
<xoxo> it's adifferent part of the situation
<xoxo> previously i was asking about booting
<xoxo> (from the usb at all)
<xoxo> and that i got working with a custom 32bit.efi file
<xoxo> now i just need help to finish this installation
<gogeta> xoxo: you must install on the usb gurub as well
<xoxo> oh ok
<gogeta> xoxo: there should be a option to slect what drive grub is sent to
<tomreyn> xoxo: okay, but the root cause is the same. you have a computer which only seemt o support 32-bit uefi. you can try switching it to legacy booting, so classic bios booting rather than uefi, in which case th einstallation *may* succeed, or you can try to get updated firmware from asius which makes it support 64-bit uefi booting.
<xoxo> gogeta: no such option
<oerheks> if all of you demand asus to provide 64 bit uefi, they would..
<gogeta> xoxo: slect pther on the installer for manual partatning
<xoxo> gogeta: got a tutorial about how to install grub to my usb disk ?
<gogeta> xoxo: from there you can set where grub is sent
<xoxo> one sec
<gogeta> other
<gogeta> xoxo: also yes use legicy mode
<gogeta> xoxo: being 32bit efi is relly bad
<hggdh> ntd: vlc is in universe, which means it seems a volunteer to either patch or backport for released Ubuntu versions. You could volunteer and do it, we would be extremely thankful.
<FroMaster> Anyone know if linux-generic-hwe-16.04 pointed to 4.15.0.24.46 and was reverted?
<hggdh> s/seems/needs/
<tomreyn> FroMaster is asking about this package on xenial, i think
<FroMaster> tomreyn, correct. All my production hosts that have been running for 6-8months are all pointing to 4.15.0.24.46.
<xoxo> gogeta: so im in the partition
<oerheks> FroMaster,  unlikely that 4.15 came with standard updates.. unless they run 18.04
<xoxo> and its telling me to pick a root partition
<xoxo> not sure how
<FroMaster> It looks like on July 3, /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade raun and pulled in linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04 v4.15.0.24.46
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<jdsaphir> Hi :) I'm trying to install tomcat7 on a server but... It fails and I'm having a hard time understanding why... Anyone would know how to help? :s
<FroMaster> Something is screwy. It looks like it was prematurely released and rolled back.
<jdsaphir> So any chance to get it to work? :s
<FroMaster> Looks like linux-hwe  4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1 did get pushed out... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-sru-announce/2018-June/000129.html
<FroMaster> [ubuntu/xenial-updates] linux-hwe 4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1 (Accepted) -- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2018-July/021563.html
<FroMaster> So it got pushed out on Mon Jul 2 08:32:28 UTC 2018
<FroMaster> And, it looks like the change was pushed due to security -- [USN-3695-2] Linux kernel (HWE) vulnerabilities -- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004465.html
<tomreyn> FroMaster: fwiw, i share your interpretation that a rollback has taken place. i'm not sure whether this is out of the ordinary or has occurred before, and whether it should (not) occur.
<FroMaster> Fresh build using 16.04.4 ISO and ended up with 16.04.5. Looks like 16.04.5 is being pushed early but with a 4.13 kernel instead of the 4.15 kernel.
<FroMaster> tomreyn, I can't find anything about a rollback....
<FroMaster> tomreyn, Take a peek at this https://pastebin.com/G5XVDgTz ... I don't know how to rollback linux-generic-hwe-16.04 to 4.13.0.45
<tomreyn> FroMaster: you uninstall the package
<tomreyn> FroMaster: sorry, wrong
<tomreyn> FroMaster: you uninstall the  4.15 kernel image, and you downgrade linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<FroMaster> tomreyn, Not quite sure how to do that...
<tomreyn> FroMaster: try this: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-16.04=4.13.0.45.64 linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic
<tomreyn> FroMaster: or better, show output of "dpkg -l linux-\*" first of all
<tomreyn> the above command lacks a trailing underscore.
<FroMaster> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/GvWVpyWf
<nacc> that linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 version is not avialable to 16.04
<nacc> it's only avialable in bionic and on, to allow for upgrades to go smoothly, afict
<FroMaster> nacc, ?
<tomreyn> FroMaster: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-16.04=4.13.0.45.64 linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic_ linux-image-4.15.0-24_ linux-headers-4.15.0-24_ linux-headers-4.15.0-24-generic_
<tomreyn> nacc: https://usn.ubuntu.com/3695-2/ suggestes otherwise
<nacc> oh i see, they did an update via xenial-security then deleted it
<tomreyn> that's what it looks like, yes
<nacc> butthe deletion happend 2 weeks ago
<tomreyn> yes, but systems would not downgrade automatically
<FroMaster> nacc, All my production hosts got it via unattended-upgrade
<tomreyn> whoever has it, stays on it
<tomreyn> ...until a newer version becomes available
<nacc> tomreyn: ah could be
<nacc> yeah, looks like there are a few in xenial-proposed
<nacc> so it's in the pipeline anyways
<FroMaster> I've been unable to find any discussion where it was deleted/rolled back
<tomreyn> well, proposed is not an issue, but pushing a newer version to security and then pulling it is not ideal
<nacc> yeah, not great
<WoC> Any suggestions on how to write a bootable iso file to a usb memory stick, other than dd
<nacc> LP: #1779961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779827 in Ubuntu Bionic "duplicate for #1779961 failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779827
<nacc> FroMaster: --^
<tomreyn> hmm it would be great to update the summary on such an important bug :-/
<tomreyn> this bug report is only about bionic, though
<Sven_vB> what's your favorite video player program for videos whose audio track needs refinement?
<FroMaster> nacc, Thanks for the link. I was going through all the bugs for 4.15.0-24 and its a long list with tons of duplicates.
<blackflow> WoC: you can cp instead of dd
<WoC> :P
<blackflow> WoC: I'm serious, you can cp the iso to the block device
<hggdh> blackflow: ?
<blackflow> hggdh: hmmm?
<Sven_vB> I think cp would work
<hggdh> blackflow: yes, one can cp the file. Unfortunately, it does not create a bootable device
<blackflow> hggdh: it does
<sIRC_> hggdh: it does
<hggdh> <shrug/> K
<blackflow> cp something.iso /dev/sdb   <-- note sdb  and not sdbX
<WoC> blackflow, k, testing
<Sven_vB> WoC, backup any data from the usb drive first :P
<blackflow> I'm pretty sure it does, or else I've dreamed last hundred or so installations from USB sticks I cp'd ISOs to :)
<Sven_vB> bootability should be just a matter of the bytes in the disk, not the method of copying.
<blackflow> yup.
<WoC> but how is that different from dd ?
<FroMaster> tomreyn nacc So what do you suggest I do? Roll back or wait a few days for it to be resolved via a apt update?
<blackflow> WoC: it's not, except you don't control block size
<WoC> k
<tomreyn> FroMaster: if your systems works fine, i guess you can keep what you have. if you want all systems using the same kernel, you should roll back.
<Sven_vB> oh. I guess we all just had a different interpretation of "to". "cp the iso ->to<- the block device" could also be interpreted with an implied "a partition on"
<tomreyn> FroMaster: where "roll back" means downgrade the kernel meta package
<Sven_vB> WoC, dd has lots of nice options that you don't need in this case though.
<WoC> Aye
<WoC> Handy tool indeed
#ubuntu 2018-07-20
<Sven_vB> also gddrescue
<blackflow> combined with pv, it's a swiss knife of moving data :)
<WoC> or converting obscure tape backups
<FroMaster> nacc, You have any idea why a new install using 16.04.4 ISO and doing an apt dist-upgrade would be coming up as 16.04.5?
<Sven_vB> thanks for that hint! pv is nice indeed.
<WoC> :)
<tomreyn> FroMaster: this is actually fine. it's just earlier than we assumed, since 16.04.5 is not released, yet. but you'd normally expect to be able to 'upgrade' to the newer point release by apt dist-upgrade
<FroMaster> I guess when they fix the 4.15 kernel, they'll update 16.04.5 to it...
<FroMaster> That will fix my underlying issue :D
<tomreyn> i assume this is likely to coincide, yes. but not certain.
<veeseaczar2> Could anyone assist me? I just switched to Bionic from Xenial-based Zorin OS... The upgrades after installing the iso have me stuck loading GNOME into oblivion.... It never boots fully.
<veeseaczar2> From the iso***
<veeseaczar2> I see its an existing bug but the workarounds dont make any sense. In recovery mode, APT believes the internet is inaccessible and wpa_supplicant is echoing this.
<tomreyn> this channel only supports ubuntu, which doesn't support in-place migrations from other OS.
<veeseaczar2> I mean ubuntu was working fully before its own automated updates.
<veeseaczar2> I was *using* bionic for like 2 hours or so.
<veeseaczar2> It was a fresh distro, with its own partition. The old OS was wiped entirely.
<tomreyn> oh, so you just copied data from the old OS, but not packages?
<veeseaczar2> No.
<veeseaczar2> Nothing from the old OS exists.
<veeseaczar2> I installed Bionic using a usb drive.
<tomreyn> alright
<veeseaczar2> It worked. It theb updated itself and asked for a restart.
<veeseaczar2> Now it hangs for ever on the boot screen.
<masaki> veeseaczar2, try reinstalling just the grub bootloader
<kk4ewt> veeseaczar2, if you press control-alt-f3 do you get a terminal
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: can you boot to a previous kernel image?
<veeseaczar2> Right im in there i think. I have the option to run as root. Are we thinking of the same thing?
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: i think you're now in the recovery menu
<veeseaczar2> It fails on both 4.4.1-x.x.25 and 20... The only two kernel images on the machine.
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: 4.4.1? bionic should come with a much newer kernel
<veeseaczar2> Let me double check the exact kernels...
<veeseaczar2> I just said the number i remember. Let me verify.
<veeseaczar2> (I think i pulled that outta my ass)
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<veeseaczar2> I have 4.15.0-23 and 20 generic.
<veeseaczar2> Neither boot.
<tomreyn> well, they boot, just not to the desktop. otherwise (not booting at all) you would not be able to get to the recovery menu
<veeseaczar2> Sorry. Yes youre right.
<veeseaczar2> Yeah they hang forever on an attempt to load Gnome.
<tomreyn> you could look at /var/log/syslog and try to find out why it would not boot
<veeseaczar2> Okay
<veeseaczar2> So im going back into theroot shell now to do that
<tomreyn> hmm, not loading gnome, are these older integrated intel graphics? or an atom cpu?
<veeseaczar2> AMD a8.
<veeseaczar2> Old boym
<wr> how is ubuntu installed on uefi?
<veeseaczar2> Im illiterate as to the meaning of that question
<veeseaczar2> I switched ro CSM if thats whats your asking
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: i'm not sure whether this would help there, but you could try replacing gdm by lithdm
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: i don't think wr was addressing you, but asking a question on their own
<veeseaczar2> So id love.to. Apt will not see the network connection
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: you only have wireless, no ethernet?
<veeseaczar2> Coreect. Unless i repurpose the ethernet cable at the back of the router.
<veeseaczar2> Which inwill now try
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: once this is done, press ctrl-d until you're back on the recovery menu, then enable networking there.
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: also try to edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf and remove the # in front of : #WaylandEnable=false
<veeseaczar2> Okay. Once i do this inwill be disconnected from this chat. How do I make sure it defaults to lightdm and not gdm?
<veeseaczar2> The lte signal wherw i am is non existent. I just found out.
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: sudo apt update; sudo apt install lightdm; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: but try just the configuration file change first
<veeseaczar2> Alright.
<tomreyn> veeseaczar2: i need to leave for now, good luck
<veeseaczar2> Many thanks
<veeseaczar2> masaki: you think reinstalling the grub bootloader would work?
<masaki> veeseaczar2, it's worth a try, i had an issue like that when dual booting windows
<veeseaczar2> How do i achieve this?
<masaki> veeseaczar2, it's also easy to try. boot up your live drive/cd
<veeseaczar2> K
<masaki> veeseaczar2, run boot-repair
<masaki> veeseaczar2, click 'recommended repair'
<masaki> veeseaczar2, reboot your system, and the original boot menu will be restored
<doug16k> dns_masq just slows down my DNS queries (drastically). how do I just turn it off so I don't have to `service dns_masq stop` anymore?
<doug16k> er, dnsmasq
<veeseaczar2> masaki:
<masaki> veeseaczar2, did it work?
<veeseaczar2> No. I formatted my usb back to a thumb drive. Im using a friends computer just to grab Xubuntu.
<veeseaczar2> Im gonna start all over again.
<veeseaczar2> Tomreyn made it seem to me like he expected the issue was due to the older apu.
<veeseaczar2> So maybe a lighterweight distro is the answer.
<rfm> doug16k, why not just uninstall it?  "apt purge dnsmasq"
<masaki> veeseaczar2, Ah  I see yeah hope it works out
<veeseaczar2> Sorry to be clear... I boned up by almost immediately restoring my usb back tonstorage after install.
<Budgii> Anyone know how to fix ethernet not being detected?
<Budgii> I tried installing some wireless adapter drivers, failed but after that ethernet quit working..
<Guest9024> Hey, I have been struggling with a fresh ubuntu 18.04 installation on my old laptop (msi ge40). Periotically, one of my cpu threads (I think this laptop only has 4 cores and 8 threads) peaks to 100% cpu usage because of the kworker. I tried editing crontab to disable gpe06 and gpe17, but this doesn't work consistently. I am new to linux and I am still guessing at the issue. Could it be my wireless card? Dropbox? None of the processes really stood out. I
<Guest9024> think I ran into a similar issue on an earlier version of mint before I just revert back to windows to fix wifi issues and overheating.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest9024: kworker is part of the system kernel. It's there to handle the Input/Output of the computer. It is normal for it to spike from time to time. If you have a lot of applications running at one time, this can also cause spikes, even if those applications are mostly idle.
<Guest9024> It spikes to 100% and stays there. I don't think this is normal. When it gets stuck at 100%, eventually the cpu temp rises to 70C.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest9024: You can also follow the advisement of this article to generate traces of what's going on in your machine. https://askubuntu.com/a/421916
<Budgii> o/ pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> Grabbing a few snap shots over some amount of time, and see what is most commonly displaying. the case of the poster in that forum, it was their ethernet card
<pragmaticenigma> 'alo Budgii
<Guest9024> Earlier results seems to show that it's my wifi card (killer) erroring out and thus causing kworker to overwork.
<Budgii> Greetings!
<pragmaticenigma> Guest9024: that is very possible to be the root cause then. that may indicate the wireless chipset isn't being properly identified or it's configuration isn't optimal
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, I apologize, but i don't handle accept Private/Direct Messages here. For your question, you may find the channel ##windows to be helpful
<Budgii> thanks, i'll check there. may I ask why? we had in the past.
<doug16k> I filed a kernel bug and was told to try the kernel found here -> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.18-rc5    I downloaded them and used dpkg to install them, and got errors -> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/doug65536/bad74d479d3eb1341d72a244000e393d/raw/86e801d0d05dbb05f2ce9c06242d54df9312223f/gistfile1.txt
<doug16k> is my system all screwed up now?
<doug16k> I've never successfully installed a kernel on ubuntu in my entire life. I've never seen it actually work once
<doug16k> only dist-upgrade ones have ever worked
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: I don't believe your system is bad... you might want to change your grub settings to make sure you can easily boot to one of the other kernels if the new default one fails
<doug16k> "ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.18.0-041800rc5-generic is not supported" means apport doesn't support the new kernel, but the kernel installed okay?
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: My recommendation is to follow up with that trace in your bug ticket. It's best if you keep things in one place. I know it's hard to wait for a response, but in the end the assistance it will help others is invaluable
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: The person who recommended you install that kernel is going to be the best candidate to field your questions
<doug16k> ok thanks
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: The good news is there is a way to get you back and running if things go south
<doug16k> this is the bug in case anyone is curious -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1781016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1781016 in linux (Ubuntu) "Slow flood of do_IRQ: No irq for vector" [Medium,Incomplete]
<doug16k> pragmaticenigma, theoretically I can go into advanced options in grub and pick the normal kernel if it goes south, right?
<pragmaticenigma> yes, when you boot (hold shift if you haven't changed settings) and see the grub menu, you will be able to select one of the other kernels.
<doug16k> ok thanks, trying it now :)
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: looks like you got booted back up :-)
<Budgii> Can anyone help me troubleshoot ethernet issue? Ethernet quit working after trying to install some wireless drivers for a netgear USB adapter. Not sure where to go.
<doug16k> yep, worked fine enough. strangely I get a nouveau message in dmesg, and additional drivers says I am using nvidia driver, but oh well :D
<guiverc_t> Budgii, if you `ip addr` do you see an ip address (or listing for your ethernet device)?
<Budgii> is that in terminal?
<Budgii> I'll have to boot into that OS to find out
<Budgii> Unfortunately it will kick me from this
<Budgii> I may dive in this weekend to resolve it
<Budgii> But for now, if I do see an IP address, what do i do, guiverc_t?
<guiverc_t> can you `ping 8.8.8.8`  Budgii (to see if you can get external, routing exists etc)
<Hexical> Hey guys, im having a problem with svftpd and I've looked all over online and nothing is helping. Everything connects, but when I try to login it gives me a "421 Login Incorrect". I know its the right login though, and its not similar to the 503 error im seeing online.
<guiverc_t> fyi: 8.8.8.8 is google's dns; easy to remember :)
<Budgii> guiverc_t, to be more specific, log into my ubuntu, go to terminal and ping 8.8.8?
<Budgii> without a connection?
<guiverc_t> Budgii, 8.8.8.8; you'll get a good response if works; or network unreachable (if not connected), or long long delay etc...
<drwhite> Hi folks!
<Randolf> In Chinese culture, the number 8 has a superstitious value meaning "prosperity."
<drwhite> I just upgraded to 18 from 16, and the pc now takes over 1 minute to shut down.
<drwhite> in 16 it only took 5 seconds.
<Budgii> guiverc_t, i'm assuming no response. If i am unable to reach a webpage
<Randolf> So, Google is probably regarded very nicely in China for that IP address alone.
<Budgii> in which case, what would be the next step?
<drwhite> Is there anything that has gone wrong on install to cause this please?
<guiverc_t> Budgii, no.. unless you used numbers (real ip addresses to access web page).. why I used 8.8.8.8 & not google.com - to see if your issue was DNS (domain name...)
<Budgii> Well, I just tried to install some netgear drivers for a USB and then ethernet wouldn't work after
<Budgii> even with those, the wifi would not work either.
<Budgii> I'll boot quickly and see what I can find.
<Budgii> Hate to log off. Lol.
<Hexical> its really frustrating when no one else online has had your problem aha
<Budgii> yes sir
<Budgii> brb
<Hexical> i can't find any thread about my error
<Hexical> only a 503
<Hexical> its driving me insane
<Lord-Kamina> Does anybody know how could I have autoconf dump the config.log to stdout (on a failed build)?
<Budgii> I return
<Budgii> Network unreachable 'ping 8.8.8.8
<Budgii> Advice
<Budgii> accepted. :D
<guiverc_t> Budgii, `sudo lshw -C network` & pastebin results (do you know how?)
<guiverc_t> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Budgii> How can I pastebin with no network?
<guiverc_t> :)   (hadn't thought of that sorry...)
<Budgii> Haha, no worriies.
<guiverc_t> okay summarize; does it recognize a ethernet card?
 * guiverc_t red face begins to lessen
<Budgii> guiverc_t, i'll give you the run down. Had ethernet working fine. Moved, ethernet was not as convienient having a cable across the floor. Attempted to install some netgear drivers for a USB adapter, 'seemingly' worked but failed me. Ethernet no longer worked after that.
<drwhite> Found the slow issue. I was searching for version 18, but it was happenning to people in 16, which I didn't have the issue in 16. Found it now.   "sudo systemctl disable cups-browsed.service"
<guiverc_t> sorry I meant summarize the results of the lshw -C network... for my machine it seems ethernet, lists capabilities & lotsa tech stuff, 1gb/s etc.  configuration .. driver=e1000e etc. looks okay
<Budgii> Not really needing ubuntu tonight.. i may try fixing this another night
<guiverc_t> (i'm trying to see if it's recognized; the command shows errors; or possibly it doens't list your ethernet device at all [hoping it's not this!]..
<Budgii> I did the ping, it seems its not recognized
<Budgii> but i mean
<guiverc_t> Budgii, understood; you also get someone better at this than me :)
<Budgii> yeah I see where you are going with it, no problem. appreciate your input
<Budgii> no, you are great.
<guiverc_t> pinging issue doesn't relate to unrecognized card; could be it can't recognize connection (but card okay)
<Budgii> O
<Budgii> In that case, BRB.
<Budgii> going to use caps for clarity here: 'SUDO LSHW -C NETWORK'
<Budgii> is that correct?
<guiverc_t> Budgii, a last hail-mary try - try `sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager`  (restart network manager service)
<guiverc_t> yeah but all lowercase.. (*nix is case sensitive)
<guiverc_t> -C in upper case
<Budgii> I have photographed these messages. I will return shortly. thank you for confirming. :D
<ghostnik11> if i try and install xfce or mate DE, can i just do it without getting all of the applications. like can i just get the desktop
<ghostnik11> to test out to see if its faster and less taxing on my little 2 in 1 machine
<guiverc_t> ghostnik11, yes you can, but I don't know the package names.  also if you use an app for one DE in another DE you could be wasting memory so a lighter DE may not have the intended memory/speed boost if you don't change apps...
<guiverc_t> also the version of Ubuntu makes a difference, eg. MATE is now all GTK+3, but older Ubuntu MATE was GTK+2 (or in-between), making software choice more significant...
<guiverc_t> ghostnik11, why there is Gedit for GNOME 3, Pluma for MATE, Mousepad for XFCE, Leafpad for LXDE -- all editors that use libs already in memory; far more efficient than using an editor for the wrong DE that causes libs for two DE's to be needed in memory...
<k_sze[work]> Is it possible to do a do-release-upgrade of 16.04 without waiting for 18.04.1 (if I'm feeling extra impatient)?
<guiverc_t> k_sze[work], you can try, but i bet it'll tell you there are no upgrades found... (or whatever its error is)
<guiverc_t> (yeah it is - with -d)
<Budgii> I return
<Budgii> It is recognizing the PCIe wireless card. I guess I should delv into getting those drivers installed
<Budgii> I didn't try ethernet again, after that reset cmd. that would mean wifi would go down, others in the house would lose connection and doing important task.
<Budgii> Glad to know it's seeing the new adapter.
<Budgii> Thanks for your help!
<thugXYZ> Hello
<thugXYZ> Is there any way i can recover some files that i removed :/
<thugXYZ> The problem is i cant access the internet from my laptop
<thugXYZ> And i cant install any tools
<ghostnik11> guiverc_t, so i would need to basically test out an environment then delete the other ones that i don't want to use?
<guiverc_t> thugXYZ, i believe testdisk & photorec but I'm no expert - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<thugXYZ> I cant install them guiverc_t  because i cant access the internet
<thugXYZ> Need help please @.@
<guiverc_t> ghostnik11, ideally yes; using your workflow & apps (which would take time, as whilst my example editor apps are all very similar; they're not all identical).  you could also test using 'live' (ubuntu flavor install media) if you didn't want to install..
<guiverc_t> thugXYZ, i'd not touch your machine until you had them restored.  I'd be using a 'live' environment so as to not overwrite the file entries, or inodes etc....
<ghostnik11> guiverc, okay i will have to try both because i have a 2 in 1 asus t100taf with only 2gb of ram (or 1.9gb) with a 32gb mmcblk hard drive so, i want to see which one will be faster than unity and cinnamon because i have tried unity on this machine which i have ubuntu 16.04 but unity is pretty but takes time to do stuff, and cinnamon is faster but still lags. so i have to try booth and see
<ghostnik11> guiverc, i do know that i am going from heaviest amounts of resources to less as: Unity > cinnamon > mate > xfce > lxde; so the heaviest ones are unity and cinnamon
<guiverc> unity & cinnamon are both GTK+3 & won't be light on memory or resources.. xfce will be the fastest (18.04 MATE uses GTK+3 too so won't be as light as say 16.04 LTS)
<guiverc> XFCE is slower (taking longer) moving to GTK+ v3; (gtk+2 is lighter than gtk+3)
<guiverc> you can disable some of the pretty things in Unity making it faster (lighter)
<guiverc> i'd agree with your order; but things change; eg. MATE using GTK+2 is lighter than MATE using GTK+3;  LXDE (GTK+2) is moving to Qt (LXQt) rather than GTK+3
<codenomics_> I had an OS drive fail, got a new drive and installed ubuntu on it, now I am trying to rebuild a RAID partition
<codenomics_> I get to mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf and it says permission denied
<ghostnik11> guiverc, so right now the ones in the repository are: xfce (gtk+3), mate (gtk+3) or do they have gtk+2 by default for both of them in the repos?
<guiverc> codenomics_, rather obvious, but did you use `sudo` ?
<codenomics_> yeah
<codenomics_> guiverc, that was my first thought too lol
<guiverc> ghostnik11, mate was gnome2 forked; gnome2 used gtk+2 so mate used forked gtk+2 libs .. it was being moved to gtk+3 progressively (now is using gtk+3) so it depends which version you are using...  (16.04 MATE is lighter than 18.04 MATE..) -- xfce is well behind mate in move to gtk+3
<guiverc> gtk~=gimp.toolkit; gtk+~=gimp&gnome.toolkit ; Qt = Q toolkit; used by KDE, LXQt...
<guiverc> (also Qt5 is lighter than Qt4)
<ghostnik11> guiverc, thanks i didn't know what those stood for, so i will have to try them all on my one system. because its hard to run a usb live boot on a machine that windows basically told manufacture on to make it dificult to put any other operating system. i know its not good to run all these different desktop environments on one machine
<guiverc> fyi ghostnik11 - if you have a android phone/tablet, android uses Qt
<qwebirc8077> Hi
<qwebirc8077> does it take alot to jump from 5. Prepare to install Ubuntu to 6. Allocate drive space?
<guiverc> qwebirc8077, jump from 5 to 6?  i don't follow sorry?  (want to elaborate?)
<qwebirc8077> WHEN INSTALLING
<qwebirc8077> IT ASK We advise enabling both Download updates and Install third-party software
<qwebirc8077> so you click to check both and then does it takes a long time to load?
<qwebirc8077> i cant jump to the next screennyet
<guiverc> it's probably safer to download & install updates during install; myself I don't  (as I point mine at a local mirror before I update)
<qwebirc8077> so it isbnormal it takes a long time to allow mw tonjump tonthe next phase of thebinstallation
<qwebirc8077> if i checked bpth
<guiverc> qwebirc8077, i don't know; it would depend on your setup, your network speed etc.  the average time was 18mins for 18.04 installs so far; but no machine is 'average'
<ghostnik11> guiverc, yeah i have an android phone and it runs pretty smoothly but i feel like my android phone battery with all the stuff that i have going on in background drops a lot of power and thats just some basic stuff. so basically your saying that LXDE would run like android smooth? while xfce and mate might move a little more sluggish. here is my spec i am using an intel atom cpu @ 1.33GHz x 4 (cherry trail i think is code
<ghostnik11> name) and intel atom processor graphics card and 1.9Gb of ram
<ghostnik11> i have a 32gb mmcblk hard drive that is soldered onto the mother board then have another 32gb microsd card also for some expandable storage
<qwebirc8077> i see thanks its been like 20 but my netvisnt the greatest atm
<guiverc> no; android using Qt was only a fyi.  On an atom cpu I'd go LXDE or XFCE myself probably, but what apps, and what you want to do will dicate best for you (try & avoid using apps for another DE if at all possible; to avoid memory-waste by having multiple libs that do the same thing in memory..)
<ghostnik11> guiverc, yeah so i will tr LXDE and XFCE instead of mate. so i will try and install both now then take off cinnamon? or do you think i should logout and boot back into unity desktop then uninstall cinnamon before i put on lxde and xfce
<guiverc> if you have the disk space ghostnik11; I'd leave cinnamon there, so you can logout & then compare... you'll have larger updates (both will upgrade), and you'll get best results if you compare one DE's (leafpad) app with that DE (lxde), and not say gedit (unity/cinnamon's editor) in all.. but the best for you is whatever apps you settle with using...
<Raybih> Mormons also believe that there are other gods and goddesses outside the Godhead, such as a Heavenly Mother who is the wife of God the Father, and that faithful Mormons may attain godhood in the afterlife. Oneness Pentecostalism defines salvation as repentance, full-submersion water baptism (in the name of Jesus Christ) and baptism in the Holy Spirit, with the evidence of speaking in other
<Raybih> tongues.
<lotuspsychje> Raybih: not here
<gsvtest> Is Mormon a new distribution?
<lotuspsychje> gsvtest: dont feed offtopic please
<gsvtest> sorry :(
<ghostnik11> guiverc, yeah usually i just use basic stuff, like i need stuff for studying like the standard document viewer,terminal, vlc, mplayer, anki, calibre, my office applications, txt editor, and etc. oh by the way all i have is 5.3 gb of disk space left? should i still try it, as the way you suggested?
<guiverc> 5.3gb is plenty of disk space to try; as long as you aren't going to do-release-upgrade (skip to next version) anytime soon (that needs space!)... just try & remember to delete what you don't use when you're happy  (before do-release-upgrade anyway)
<ghostnik11> guiverc, i can't, i will be with ubuntu 16.04 till they don't do anymore long term support. my device is super specific and 16.04 runs great on it. with no lag so i will stay with it so i shouldn't really have any release upgrades. also the other thing is i have android dualbooted along with ubuntu 16.04 so it takes up space on my machine also
<guiverc> :)
<stoian> I've just bought a game for Linux from HumbleBundle, Trine3. And when I try to run it, I see a huge blank window that creates a huge growing memory leak. They provide their own dependencies in their lib folder. When running ldd all seems fine. I'm running on Intel UHD 620, OpelGL 4.5, they recommend nVidia propritary with OpenGL 4.1 Any ideas? :(
<snake-venom> hi.. https://imgur.com/a/usovk9E here is my setting for software and update.. i want to know if these are correct or i need to change someting ?
<ghostnik11> guiverc, okay so i thought i installed lxde but it doesn't show up when i logout but xfce is a lot faster than cinnamon
<guiverc> ghostnik11, i don't know, but you may see lxde after reboot  (unless only part of it was installed).
<guiverc> looks fine to me snake-venom
<vikash> Hi, everyone, I am trying to load two character sets in ubuntu virtual terminal, but only one is getting loaded, whichever is first in the list. Any idea why this is happenning?
<gogeta> ghostnik11: you would be shocked at how fast plasma 5 kde is
<AHemlocksLie> I'm on 18.04 trying to use adb to connect to my Android phone, but it can't seem to find the device. "adb devices" shows a blank list, even with sudo, but fastboot finds the phone. I've tried the udev rule I see all over google, but that do anything, either. Any ideas what might be the issue?
<AHemlocksLie> didn't* do anything, either.
<snake-venom> guiverc, should not we enable  " Source " ?
<guiverc> snake-venom, only if you want to download the source code for programs, make changes, recompile etc...
<snake-venom> no then :)
<ghostnik11> guiverc, well i went with lxde from respository?
<xeqtr> Hi! Does anyone here run ubuntu on a macbook pro? I have the problem with a flickering screen but can't seem to find a solution that works for me.
<MuffinPimp> Hell, my screen flickers in macOS
<ghostnik11> guiverc, is there another way i can check to see if i have it via terminal
<guiverc> ghostnik11, my current install was standard ubuntu, `lubuntu-desktop` (xubuntu-desktop..) has been added (is running now); but I vaguely recall having to reboot to see it
<ghostnik11> gogeta, yeah i don't have such specs, i did reboot
<ghostnik11> guiverc, i rebooted
<ghostnik11> guiverc, still no change
<guiverc> ghostnik11, if you were to `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop` it'll list a number of packages that will be installed; you're likely missing one or more of them (plus probably other apps you don't need, but come with lubuntu)
<guiverc> note: i'm not saying to type 'y' to install; it was to look at what will be installed; and hopefully get a clue (though you'll probably not recognize what you need; but you'll see how much extra it'll pull in to see if you're comfortable to try that)
<ghostnik11> guiverc, okay i finished via terminal will reboot
<ghostnik11> guiverc, okay so it changed my entire system to lubuntu
<ghostnik11> guiverc, okay so since its now straight lubuntu, i would have to do: sudo apt-get remove lubuntu
<abusado> got a noob question where should I put or how can I run a sh script when the machine is starting up/
<Sh4d03_> Hi guys, so I *tried* to install lightdm, but despite the simplicity of this task, something went wrong. All of a sudden when I tried to log in, I was in a log in loop (entered user/pass, hit enter, creds would be accepted but the login screen would reappear). I did a reconfigure on the lightdm package and set gdm3 back as the login manager - same issue. So I mv'd .Xauthority to .Xauthority.bak and now I
<abusado> there is no rc.local
<Sh4d03_> can login, but it's not my usual window manager / desktop. What will I need to do to reconfigure the defaults?
<Sh4d03_> abusado: at boot? Or at login?
<abusado> at boot.. not login
<naufalziidane_> hello all
<abusado> it should run without logging in that's what I want to achieve
<abusado> anyone?
<ppf> abusado: what's the script going to do
<ppf> and what do you mean "no rc.local"
<abusado> just simple things run the java to enable the application server
<abusado> wanted to run the application server automatically
<ppf> right
<ppf> then you don't use a shell script, you write a systemd  service
<ppf> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd
<abusado> how about when shutting down how to automatically shutdown the application server? is it still systemd?
<ppf> yes
<abusado> thanks ppf gonna try it
<vikash> Hi, everyone, I am trying to load two character sets in ubuntu virtual terminal, but only one is getting loaded, whichever is first in the list. Any idea why this is happenning?
<ppf> vikash: how would you use two character sets simultaneously?
<vikash> ppf: I have some application which prints/displays characters from both character sets
<ppf> that's a buggy application then
<vikash> ppf: why is that?
<ppf> because two character sets at the same time makes no sense
<vikash> ppf: say you have a file which contains some Arabic characters and some english character, then how would you display it on the terminal?
<ppf> that's not character sets
<ppf> a character set is something like utf8
<ppf> which encodes a mapping between bit representation and characters
<ppf> having two makes zero sense
<Rumen> Hello
<Rumen> I have a question. After I changed the video card and the driver with nvidia-390 I have problems with Libreoggice and Google Maps. 50% of the times I open LibreOffice or Google Maps the whole Computer freeze.
<vikash> ppf: alright, so I guess, in my case it is two fonts
<vikash> ppf: any idea how do I load two fonts in linux virtual terminal
<Rumen> Eee I mean Libreoffice
<ppf> the terminal uses only one font
<vikash> ppf: terminal can use two fonts, I have done it on a ubuntu machine
<vikash> ppf: but is is not working on a beagleboard
<ppf> well which  terminal are we talking about?
<REQUIEM8> Hi!
<vikash> ppf: linux virtual consoles
<ppf> raw ttys?
<vikash> ppf: yes
<ppf> those especially have only a single font
<ucc_> Any connection between the LibreOffice and Google Maps and the video card driver? Why only these programs freeze the computer?
<Denafig> Hey guys
<EriC^^> hey Denafig
<laceylaney> Does anyone know if it's possible top hide the process list from htop ?? I only want to show the meter section....
<laceylaney> Already checked htop's settings, but can't see anything....
<MyGfsHusbandSuck> can you turn your computer on automatically at a certain time?
<MyGfsHusbandSuck> i know oyu can turn your computer off with sudo shutdown
<pikia> I am running ubuntu 18.04 with an eGPU attached
<pikia> my machine has a 1050, and the egpu is a 1080
<pikia> Ubuntu reconzies the 1080, nvidia-smi will show both gpus.
<pikia>  However, i cant seem to start a new xscreen for the 1080
<pikia> With every xorg.conf file I try, ubuntu freezes on  boot
<pikia> Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<guiverc> MyGfsHusbandSuck, since the computer isn't running; you can't get Ubuntu to do it.  Many BIOSes provides a schedule to turn on @ specific times/days of week.
<ryuo> guiverc: Wake on Lan is a thing too, if that's an option.
<AppAraat> hi, suppose I want to send Enter / Return key on every left-click event in Xorg, how would I do that? I know what those buttons do in xev, how would I combine them?
<abusado> it worked thanks ppf
<donzel> halo
<beanishaspcissue> Hey guys I am having a weird issue. My keyboard and mouse input are randomly stopping and slowing down, but only on Ubuntu and only when I'm logged in. When I type in my system password my input is normal but when I get through to type in my user password the input has slowed down. This does not happen on windows. Any ideas?
<qwebirc330799> ok I tried to go into console mode with ctrl-alt-f1 and I got a black screen with my cursor, cursor could hardly move at all it was so slowed down
<qwebirc330799> I never saw the terminal text so I just rebooted
<qwebirc330799> oops wrong channel
<Anticom> Hi. I'm trying to mount a windows share the same way i mounted all my other shares but i'm getting an error for this one which is not giving me a lot of insight: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xt2ZrTv7vw/
<Anticom> Any ideas where this "Invalid argument" is comming from and what's causing it?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Anticom start here
<ubottu> Anticom start here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Anticom> lotuspsychje: well this way worked for me for all the other shares in this network
<Anticom> i just need assistance trouble shooting this exact one
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: there is also a #samba channel if you like, they might know more specificly
<guiverc> Anticom, you could try adding "sec=ntlm,charset=utf8," in the -o  (I added it awhile back; can't recall why for mine)
<Anticom> guiverc: it's specifying the pw hasing algorithm as well as your charset
<Anticom> i can try a different pw hashing algo but the charset shouldn't affect mount's ability to actually mount the share or not
<Anticom> hm setting charset to utf8 actually breaks my working mount commands, maybe you where on to something there
<guiverc> thanks Anticom
<Anticom> Just sucks, that even with verbose logging you don't get a clear error that's telling you what's wrong
<Anticom> And #samba seems to be dead :S
<vg__> Hello
<vg__> want to install monit from ppa
<vg__> what ppa should I add?
<vg__> only trusted one
<lotuspsychje> vg__: we dont support or reccomend adding external ppa's
<lotuspsychje> vg__: they can scramble your system & dependecys
<lotuspsychje> vg__: but its your system, you can ask support towards the maintainer of the ppa perhaps?
<vg__> I am hosting my site on AWS, want to install monit but somehow donot want to perform apt-get update
<vg__> The what should I do?
<ducasse> why not use monit from the repos?
<vg__> want to perform apt install only my ansible is written that way
<vg__> All are leaving this group?
<vg__> any help for ppa of ubuntu without apt-get install?
<vg__> without apt-get update
<ppf> no. but what is it you actually wanna do?
<ppf> monit is in the repos, no ppa needed for that
<vg__> I want to install monit with apt without performing apt-get update/
<ppf> apt install monit
<vg__> ok, but that requires apt-get update
<vg__> I want without apt-get update
<ducasse> why can't you do apt update?
<vg__> apt update because it is getting installed via ansible and there is some blocker
<ducasse> you will need that to install from a ppa as well
<ppf> what is installed via ansible
<vg__> I can add ppa for one time perform apt-get update and then make an ami of it
<vg__> monit installed via anisble
<ppf> i don't get you
<ppf> ppa or not, it's the same procedure
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AppAraat> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi AppAraat
<Rumen> <adamantium> Rumen: you said the system freezes, does control+alt+F1/F2/-->F7 work in this situation?   - No everything connected to graphic freeze, keyboard as well  - Just the mouse and sound work
<nicholas1559> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<Rumen> <adamantium> Rumen: what browser is this, have you tried the troublesome website on another browser?   -   Chromium, Firefox, Cliqz  - And not only browsers, LIBREOFFICE as well freeze
<Rumen> adamantium> Rumen: you might start looking into your compositor settings if you are using one. For example, if it is set to opengl 2.0 you might try xrender backend, or vice versa, with some trial and error, you might be able to get a more stable situation.    - |HOW to do that please? Never did it before!
<romain> hello, I would like to report a violation of the CoC by an Ubuntu member, what is the right place for that?
<BluesKaj> romain, read the topic
<DrZ> /2
<bipul> I would like to install this IcedTea OpenJDK1.8.0.111+ in my Ubuntu, But i'm not sure where to start?
<bipul> romain, write an email
<Candhika01> hallo
<de-facto> LeL, what is this? " apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.6.2) but 1.6.3 is installed" im kinda afraid to run the recommended "apt --fix-broken install", since i dont want it to break apt...
<blackflow> de-facto: did you break it with any PPAs?
<de-facto> blackflow, nope, none of those
<de-facto> its default config
<blackflow> de-facto: so what's teh full context of that?
<de-facto> blackflow, run gui updater, said it failed, so run apt upgrade from console then and got that weird error
<ppf> de-facto: run apt -f install
<de-facto> so it seems apt miscalculated and broke itself
<de-facto> will that ask before breaking apt all together?
<de-facto> i mean i would happily run that on any other package
<ppf> absolutely, you have to answer Y
<de-facto> so its wants to upgrade apt-utils, i guess i permit that
<de-facto> yup that worked
<de-facto> wow, that was a weird one, thanks guys
<deathbystapler> Hello
<deathbystapler> Can anyone tell me how I move the cursor down by like a couple pixels in AutoKey?
<deerbard> hi, I can't see settings->diplay, when I click on display I get "could not get screen information". I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<Dorayaki> Hi, I use Ubuntu 18.04 and I need to encrypt my home folder (the hard disk is not encrypted). It's possible to do it in a safe way?
<ioria> Dorayaki, yes ...
<Dorayaki> ioria how?
<ioria> Dorayaki,  with sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user
<Dorayaki> ioria Thanks! Do I need to do it from another user account?
<ioria> Dorayaki,  sure
<ioria> Dorayaki,  the only caveat is login directly without a reboot
<Dorayaki> ioria So, I login with another user, run the command, logoff and login with my user, all without reboot
<ioria> Dorayaki,  yes
<Dorayaki> ioria perfect, thank you! :)))
<ioria> Dorayaki,  ok
<qwebirc23783> Hi! When installing packages with apt, there are sometimes "creators of configuration" (especially when packages are servers etc.). When you make a mistake there is no going back. When you remove the package or purge it and install it again the "creator of configuration" is not available. What can I do to configure it again?
<deerbard> I tried "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop". Nothing changed. Anyone?
<ioria> qwebirc23783, 2 things ; 1) dpkg-reconfigure pkg or 2) apt-get --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask" install pkg
<qwebirc23783> @ioria thanks
<ioria> qwebirc23783, np
<oeuvre> https://i.imgur.com/ypSZSsn.png
<lotuspsychje> !ot | oeuvre
<ubottu> oeuvre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sa_> I've an ubuntu 14.04 machine, I see that /var/log/syslog contains "ul 19 21:38:55 samsan named[942]: error (network unreachable) resolving './DNSKEY/IN': 2001:500:2f::f#53". What does it mean, what's the reason for network unreachable?
<henlac> Is unity still actively being developed?
<lotuspsychje> henlac: you can still download it officialy yes
<henlac> Is canonical still developing it?
<lotuspsychje> henlac: so packages are still in the repos and supported
<EriC^^> no it's being community developed
<EriC^^> somewhere else, on another repo i think
<guiverc> henlac, no, not Canonical, it's now Community supported (in universe), though it still gets some Canonical assistance (limited)
<henlac> I see. Thanks! :)
<henlac> Will the default DE be Unity or Gnome?
<EriC^^> gnome
<guiverc> henlac, it's supported in 16.04 until 2021
<lotuspsychje> sa_: perhaps try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and do a few network tests, enable/disable to see errors
<sa_> lotuspsychje: It has repeated messages like "error (network unreachable) resolving './NS/IN': 2001:500:2f::f#53" and "error (network unreachable) resolving './DNSKEY/IN': 2001:500:2f::f#53"
<lotuspsychje> sa_: have you tryed a sudo service network-manager restart?
<sa_> lotuspsychje: No
<lotuspsychje> sa_: try :p
<sa_> lotuspsychje: network-manager: unrecognized service
<bllipp> hey
<nehemiah1> I seem to remember that there is this very simple CLI program that allows you to enable and disable systemd services. But I forgot the command. Does anybody know what this program is called?
<blackflow> nehemiah1: systemctl?
<nehemiah1> blackflow: I don't mean that one. The one I mean lets you navigate through all services and enable or disable them.
<blackflow> I don't know of a CLI program that does that.
<jrm> We are having some trouble with the java package.  dpkg -S "$(readlink -fn "$(which java)")" reports openjdk-11-jre-headless:amd64: /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/bin/java.
<jrm> java --version says: openjdk 10.0.1 2018-04-17 // OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 10.0.1+10-Ubuntu-3ubuntu1) // OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0.1+10-Ubuntu-3ubuntu1, mixed mode)
<jrm> I think the problem is with the "mixed mode".  We need to run some jar files with -d64, but that is not supported with this java.
<jrm> java -d64 version: Unrecognized option: -d64 // Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. // Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<jrm> Is there a package that I am missing that will support -d64?
<oodsway> l
<qwebirc60490> Hi! Would anyone be able to help me get ubuntu 18.04 installed on my new laptop? I've downloaded and verified the iso, created a usb boot stick and the laptop boots and can get as far as network selection before it freezes. I've tried booting using nomodeset and noacpi, I've also tried adding 'intel_idle.max_cstate=1 ' but it's made no difference.
<qwebirc60490> My hardware according to the manufacturer is as follows: Intel® i7-8550U, Corsair 2133MHz SODIMM DDR4, Intel HD Graphics 610/620/630 (CPU Dependant) - 1.7GB Max DDR4 Video RAM - DirectX 12, WD Black™ M.2 NVMe PCIe SSD. Any ideas? :)
<ioria> qwebirc60490, try i915.alpha_support=1
<qwebirc60490> ioria, thanks - will try that now and post back :)
<Nokaji> Hi, Ubuntu won't upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, says "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.", gives three reasons inc "Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu" ... I'm not sure how to fix this ... "grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log" gives six pages of BROKENs, if that is relevant
<qwebirc60490> ioria, no, no joy - froze again :(
<ioria> qwebirc60490, i see
<ioria> qwebirc60490, try without connection
<Nokaji> can I download v18.04 and simply install over 16.04 without losing my user files and settings?
<ioria> qwebirc60490, i mean, no updates selected, and if you have a switch, turn wifi off
<qwebirc60490> ioria, ah, okay - I'm not trying to connect to any wifi network, but the wifi is switched on. Will try switching wifi off and report back :)
<ppf> trying to start docker, i get these errors: https://ghostbin.com/paste/cp949
<ioria> Nokaji, for my experiences, you have external packages that broke the upgarde, try to purge them
<Nokaji> ioria: was thinking along those lines - okay, I'll delete the lot ... or as many as it takes, thanks
<ioria> Nokaji, good luk
<Nokaji> :)
<coz> Nokaji,   https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver    this seems to be a decent way to upgrade
<coz> Nokaji,  in all honesty, I gennerally clean install
<ppf> any ideas what's causing this error?
<coz> Nokaji,  I did upgrade one system with the procedure on that link.. all went well
<ppf> this is xenial btw
<Nokaji> thanks coz, it would indeed be an opportune time to do a clean install and I even have a second SSD ... so worse cae scenario, nothing would be lost
<coz> Nokaji,  :) true
<coz> Nokaji,  remenber on 18.04, once installed, "sudo apt-get" is now just "sudo apt"
<Nokaji> coz: thanks for the heads up
<coz> Nokaji,  no problem
<leftyfb> coz: apt-get still works as well
<coz> yes
<coz> leftyfb,  took a few trys to remeber thoguh
<Nokaji> I'll think this one through ... a quick solution would be great but then so would the investment in a clean install ... I may end up doing/trying both
<ioria> ppf, try rebooting ?
<coz> though
<qwebirc60490> ioria, tried switching wifi off from the menu both with and without i915.alpha_support=1 but no change
<ioria> qwebirc60490, how did you do the usb stick ?
<qwebirc60490> downloaded from ubuntu, checked the checksum, then dd
<ioria> qwebirc60490, and it freezes in the middle ?
<qwebirc60490> yeah - I have somewhere in the region of 60 seconds between gnome starting and the freeze, regardless of what I do
<ioria> qwebirc60490, dd again with sync option
<ioria> qwebirc60490, dd if=/ of=/   && sync
<qwebirc60490> ioria, will do - will take a few minutes :)
<ioria> ok
<hodor123456> Hi, how can I start?
<ntd> install libvirt and qemu, get a win95 iso and run it
<leftyfb> hodor123456: start what?
<hodor123456> start contributing
<ntd> step one: hold the door
<jink> ... :)
<qwebirc60490> ioria, dd has completed, just tried it without any extra parameters and had the same freeze, will retry now with i915.alpha_support=1
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  does it always stops at the same stage ?
<leftyfb> !contribute | hodor123456
<ubottu> hodor123456: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<qwebirc60490> ioria, yes, although I previously tried just leaving it for a while and it froze without me doing anything - it's like I only have 30-60 seconds before it freezes
<qwebirc60490> just tried with i915.alpha_support=1 and same freeze
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  'Try ubuntu without install' ?
<qwebirc60490> iroria, just tried with intel_idle.max_cstate=1 and same freeze, will try 'try without install' now
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  and how much ram ?
<qwebirc60490> 32GB
<ioria> good
<qwebirc60490> iroria, tried 'try without installing', same freeze - timed it (roughly) to 40 seconds between gnome desktop appearing and the freeze
<ioria> qwebirc60490, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt +fx
<qwebirc60490> ioria, not once it's frozen - want me to try the moment gnome desktop has loaded?
<Ubuntu_EOL> You are bad people, support EOL-releases, NOW !
<ioria> qwebirc60490, why not
<marlonbbbb> eh anak kontol
<qwebirc60490> okay, gnome desktop loaded, I hit ctrl+alt+f2, console appeared but froze after 40s
<ioria> qwebirc60490, you have only intel as video card , right ?
<qwebirc60490> ioria, yes - 'Intel HD Graphics 610/620/630 (CPU Dependant)'
<ioria> qwebirc60490, afaik , 18.04 supports 8th intel generation
<ioria> qwebirc60490, are you booting in efi mode ?
<qwebirc60490> ioria, no, switched to bios
<ioria> qwebirc60490, reason ?
<qwebirc60490> ioria, only that that was required the last time I installed ubuntu (previous laptop) :)
<qwebirc60490> ioria, want me to switch uefi on? and if so, iirc, I should leave secure boot disabled, right?
<ioria> qwebirc60490, yes, you can try efi mode with sb disabled
<ioria> qwebirc60490, what you have atm on that pc ?
<qwebirc60490> ioria, there's also something called 'TPM configuration'? At the moment is has 'Security Decive Support - Enabled' and 'TPM20 Device Found', just FYI
<qwebirc60490> ioria, looks like just a minimal windows installation - if I boot without a usb stick I get the cortana thing and it says something about just needing some details/wifi to get started (had the same thing on previous laptop, just wiped the lot when I installed ubuntu on that one)
<ioria> qwebirc60490, so you have windows installed ?
<yellow> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 16.04 but I need to run a legacy site using php 5.5.9. Any clean/easy way to get this installed? The usually Andrej PHP PPA doesn't include 5.5 any more. I'm going to look at migrating the sites if time/budget permits but that seems unlikely at this point.
<qwebirc60490> ioria, tbh I'm not 100% sure - when I ordered the laptop I selected 'no os required' but there's obviously *some* sort of windows on it
<Southern_Gentlem> qwebirc60490, that have to include the M$ Tax
<qwebirc60490> ioria, just tried efi boot, install ubuntu, with i915.alpha_support=1, same freeze
<qwebirc60490> SG, they didn't bill me for it... who knows? :D
<ioria> qwebirc60490, disable that TPM
<ioria> but i don't see how can be related to a desktop freeze
<qwebirc60490> ioria, disabled TPM, booted with i915.alpha_support=1, froze right on time again :(
<qwebirc60490> iroira, seems like it's more or less exactly 38 seconds from desktop load
<ioria> qwebirc60490, have the time to dl lubuntu  ?
<ioria> qwebirc60490, 18.04
<qwebirc60490> ioria, sure, can give that a try - my internet connection isn't great so it will take quite a while, but happy to give it a shot!
<ioria> qwebirc60490, ok
<qwebirc60490> ioria, 64bit I assume?
<ioria> qwebirc60490, well, yes :þ
<qwebirc60490> ioria, :D cool - will take ~15m
<ioria> qwebirc60490, with 32g and coffe lake ...
<phocean> Hi, I had snapd uninstalled because of a dependency, I reinstalled it but now I get "➤  pwsh
<phocean> snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks"
<phocean> when I run some snap
<phocean> any idea of how I could repair it ?
<leftyfb> phocean: you might have better luck in #snappy
<phocean> leftyfb, ok
<qwebirc60490> ioria, just fyi, lubuntu d/l is taking longer... About a third of the way done right now
<ioria> qwebirc60490, it's ok
<lefreut> hey guys, getting crazy. Have anyone made samba works with gluster VFS on bionic?
<lefreut> used to be PPA for xenial but nothing for Bionic and the "official" samba-vfs package don't have the gluster one (seems to start with samba 4.8 so kind of logical)
<pikia> Hey guys, i have an external gpu, a 1080 attached to my machine. Nvidia-smi shows that it is detecting it. When I use nvidia x server settings to configure a new x screen for my external monitors and restart my system, it gets hung until I remove the xorg.conf file that was created.
<pikia> Anyone have any ideas why??
<lefreut> if not since a vfs module for gluster seems present in debian testing does anyone know how i could "download" it? (gluster.so)
<phocean> but it is strange, however. Where do the standard profiles of apparmor come from? which package?
<phocean> reinstalling simply the apparmor package does not restore any profile in my host (like the ones I get in a VM).
<qwebirc60490> ioria, lubuntu downloaded, dding (with && sync) now. And, just, fyi, while I was waiting I tried an Arch live usb - got to the command line, sat there quite happily (and unfrozen!) for a few minutes before I powered down. Not sure if that info helps any, but just in case!
<CarlFK> how do I restart X from an ssh shell?  something like systemctl restart gdm
<CarlFK> got it: lightdm.service
<arrrghhh> Hey all.  I have an install of 18.04 and for some reason recently it has taken a very long time to boot (usually boots in less than 30s, now it takes like 5 mins).  I saw a timeout for snapd, but I'm not sure it is related...?
<ioria> qwebirc60490, no idea
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  what DE ?
<phocean> for instance, usr.lib.snapd-confine.real belongs to the snapd package
<phocean> why reinstalling snapd does not restore this file ???
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  ah, just cli, ok
<qwebirc60490> ioria, no DE - just the basic cli - yeah :)
<qwebirc60490> ioria, dd is done, going to try booting now :)
<arrrghhh> is there a way to troubleshoot a service timeout?
<qwebirc60490> ioria, okay! booted 'try without installing' without any extra params, 60s in and no freeze!
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  i see , try to start the installer on the desktop
<qwebirc60490> ioria, cool - will do
<qwebirc60490> ioria, froze at the wireless selection menu (chose 'I don't want to connect' and clicked continue, three or four seconds later it froze :(
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  open a console ? possible ?
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  or press ESC key
<qwebirc60490> ioria, sorry, already rebooted - will try again
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  ok
<ne14u> hello
<oerheks> hi ne14u
<username> Hi guys
<qwebirc60490> ioria, okay, retried, same story. no response to esc, no response to ctrl+alt+f2
<Guest33606> wow
<Guest33606> now I'm a nooby guest
<Guest33606> fag
<arrrghhh> is there a way to troubleshoot a service timeout?
<ioria> qwebirc60490,  if you had the time, before it freezes, to paste  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999  ..
<qwebirc60490> iroria, 'Temporary failure in name resolution' - I assume because I don't have net?
<arrrghhh> how can I troubleshoot slow booting?  the machine seems to be 'hanging' for a timeout or something
<romantic> Hi all, say I have this project I compiled locally, is it a good idea to create a custom deb package to deploy it and easily manage ti?
<ioria_2> qwebirc60490, sy, disconnected
<qwebirc60490> ioria_2, tried to connect to net and parted -l but crashes before I see command completes
<ioria_2> qwebirc60490, try again 'nomodeset'
<nacc> Fr0Master: easiest way is to look at hte srcpkg publishing history
<oerheks> romantic, depends on your license, you could publish on launchpad, that gives you the whole bug/q&a environment for free
<ioria_2> qwebirc60490, there is also an only text mini.iso  net installer
<oerheks> and translations and so on
<oerheks> romantic,  or you must be handy building for different archs
<romantic> it's just for personal machine management.
<oerheks> oh solely project
<romantic> for instance, say I want to remove the thing later on, I think it would be easier to apt uninstall
<oerheks> hmm yes building including the uninstall script
<jaimee> Hola
<romantic> yeah, I can put an uninstall script, that's fine, I just want to be safe and have that whole install managed, in case the project sources are lost to me
<romantic> eg, instead of installing from a tarball, I'd like to make it a deb
<oerheks> hmm that would be a reason to publish on launchpad too
<qwebirc60490> ioria_2, tried booting to desktop with nomodeset, connected to net and tried parted etc but froze again
<oerheks> say, your pc is stolen..
<romantic> ha! good luck to that poor soul
<qwebirc60490> ioria_2, will give the net installer a try, never used that before - is there anything I should know before I get started? will have to leave now until later tonight - thank you so much for all your help!!
<ioria_2> qwebirc60490, only that it downalods all the pkgs from web, so it takes a bit
<qwebirc60490> ioria_2, cool - sounds like a plan! Thanks again :) :)
<ioria_2> qwebirc60490, ok, and you need a ethernet cable (no wifi)
<qwebirc60490> ioria_2, oh, that's v good to know!
<ioria_2> qwebirc60490, good luck
<qwebirc60490> ioria_2, thank you!
<Poupou> Bill Gates has sued Ubuntu for patent infringement and copyright theft
<satvik_> a
<kittenCanaveral> I am running headlong into the sb_.pico.xhc_.rheb error, and likely another trying to unstall im not sure whats up. google sait it might be secureboot related, but i have been unable to disable it, and i wold like to avoid disableing it if i can
<kittenCanaveral> Sorry for the awfull typing, im on irc on a tablet so i can work out the issue on my pc
<jiff33> hi guys, which version of ubuntu should I get? will I be able to upgrade from LTS to a 'normal' version?
<Poupou> Normal version?
<kittenCanaveral> Lts is normal, i thought?
<jiff33> oh well, I thought there was two 'branches' of some kind
<kittenCanaveral> LTS =long term support
<rfm> jiff33, yes you can upgrade LTS to non-LTS, though you won't get prompted to do so.  Instructions will be in release notes...
<pete_> Hi, I installed Ubuntu Bionic Beaver with the default GNOME3 DE and like it a lot. One problem however: When I use Impress for presenting on a second monitor/projector (without the presenter console) I often need to switch or open new applications on my first monitor. Everytime I do that, the fullscreen activities-screen pops up and also zooms out the presentation on the second monitor. Can I disable this somehow?
<jiff33> rfm: thank you
<jiff33> also, how can I report someone? there's a person here sending me inappropriate private messages
<jiff33> (here - on this channel)
<Poupou> Yes ubuntu-ops
<kittenCanaveral> poupou, can yop stop it with the dming of the explitves? I don't particularly like being called any of those terms.
<jiff33> yep, it's the same person in my case
<Poupou> Jiff33 I trying to help you. How dare you
<vnctSLM> heyy
<lotuspsychje> vnctSLM: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<vnctSLM> can you help with moksha
<vnctSLM> i cant set up my kezboard to german
<pete_> this is what I'm talking about: http://i.imgur.com/hRg6OTv.png
<lotuspsychje> pete_: can #libreoffice help?
<pete_> lotuspsychje, this is not libreoffice specific. It also happens with other presentation software I'm using.
<Fr0Master> What is a good/recommend size for /boot in 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Fr0Master: you have a full /boot?
<lotuspsychje> Fr0Master: are you ask for partitioning?
<cr1mson_king> Curiosity. How are packages uninstalled? Do they come with a script that tells the package manager to revert what the installation did?
<lotuspsychje> !apt | cr1mson_king
<cr1mson_king> !apt
<kittenCanaveral> So, it looks like after messing with the boot order for mhe dozenth time it installed.... but i cant login, it a constant flashing ofth purple screen wit a balck one , if i try and it i might start floping around like a fish. but it looks likm to not e one of the first lines is "starting login service" i also see
<lotuspsychje> cr1mson_king: moment please the bot is been worked on atm
<kittenCanaveral> seem not to have keyboard or mouse control, but i had them during install
<rfm> cr1mson_king, in the meantime while the bot heals, scripts aren't always needed, e.g. if a package just installs files, the files are removed by follwing the manifest.  you could read https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf for an intro to the debian packaging system ubuntu uses.
<cr1mson_king> rfm, interesting, thanks!
<Fr0Master> lotuspsychje, Most of my 16.04 VM's have full /boot partitions which are 500MB. I'm looking to do a new VM template and wondering if I should make it larger... (and how to do so :D)
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | Fr0Master
<ubottu> Fr0Master: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<pragmaticenigma> Fr0Master: I would recommend running kernel cleanups too
<jnewt> cups says it can't locate my printer when i try to print.    it found the printer automatically.   troubleshooting steps?
<blackflow> jnewt: tried printing a test page?
<jnewt> blackflow: that's what i'm doing when i try to print
<blackflow> jnewt: you could connect (using root credentials) to http://localhost:631, that's CUPS's web interface and investigate what's wrong
<jnewt> blackflow: that's where i'm printing the test page from
<jnewt> printer shows status is idle, but when i print it can't locate the printer.    also, i have virtualbox on this machine, and can print from my windows vm client without any issues, so i know the printer and network are good, it's cups or linux setup problem.
<blackflow> jnewt: there's a view error log under administration, and the jobs queue which should list errors iirc
<Rockwood> how to install Business Intelligence Reporting & Analytics Tool on ubuntu 18.04
<Rockwood> any active?
<jnewt> blackflow: have a stopped with status 1 and a Stopping unresponsive job errros
<blackflow> jnewt: yeah, I don't know. have you checked with openprinting.org db that your printer is (fully) supported?
<jnewt> i had it working on an old ubuntu installation (16.04).  upgraded to 18.04 and can't print.  could it have lost compatibility?
<phocean> can someone give me a rational explanation of that : https://pastebin.com/4RS7MEvu
<Rockwood> how to install Business Intelligence Reporting & Analytics Tool on ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<qwebirc3240> hello
<Rockwood> how to install Business Intelligence Reporting & Analytics Tool on ubuntu 18.04?
<Rockwood> please help me
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: you have a package name?
<qwebirc3240> can anyone help me? i tested ubuntu via live boot and pressed the install button and now im stuck on the Updates and othet spftware page
<jnewt> lotuspsychje, what am I supposed to learn from that?
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje, SQL Power Wabit
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: you say you upgraded from 16.04?
<blackflow> jnewt: check with openprinting.org if the printer is supported. I guess it's possible that for whatever reasons, the newer versions of the driver have dropped support.
<jnewt> blackflow: found my printer on there.   says supported Mostly, says double sided printing doesn't work in the comments (didn't even know it could print on both sides).
<blackflow> jnewt: which printer is that?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: not really an ubuntu package, perhaps ask on #httpd ?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: what do you want to analyze exactly, perhaps we can find alternates?
<Rockwood> db
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje, FOR mysql based db
<blackflow> qwebirc3240: the next step is partitioning. the installer tends to "hang" before that step as it autodetects all the partitions involved, if I'm understanding you correctly
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: can lynis help?
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje can see you the package details?
<Rockwood> can i
<jnewt> blackflow: Brother HL-L2360D
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje can i see the package details?
<pragmaticenigma> Rockwood: There is no install package for that application. You will need to read the documentation that accompanies that production for instructions on how to install it.
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: https://resources.infosecinstitute.com/lynis-walkthrough/#gref
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis
<ubottu> lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (bionic), package size 179 kB, installed size 1353 kB
<blackflow> jnewt: do you have anything 'foomatic*'  installed?
<blackflow> jnewt: dpkg -l 'foomatic*'
<jnewt> blackflow: yes.   Output from dpkg -l 'foomatic*' : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hkTPBT2fCm/
<blackflow> jnewt: well I don't know the printer, and never used one from that vendor. If I were you, I'd see if installing those other foomatic packages helps. apt search --names-only foomatic     will show you what they are.
<blackflow> jnewt: at any rate, according to openprinting.org, that's the driver for your printer.
<blackflow> (don't forget to restart cups after installing packages, just in case)
<jnewt> why does cups always duplicate discovery and driver options for my printer (i have 3 of my single printer showing up under Discovered Network Printers).   Are two wrong and one right or all three right?
<jnewt> i guess my question is, is it worth it to go back through and try each one, like one might work and the other's won't?
<blackflow> jnewt: I wouldn't know, sorry.
<kaypey> Hi, I need help to restart the apache2 webserver on an Ubuntu machine. The error message is: ".htaccess: Invalid command 'Header', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration". Could somebody help me, please?
<kaypey> On my local machine apache2 restarts without errors.
<nacc> kaypey: do they have the same files/contents?
<nacc> kaypey: the error is pretty ... clear
<oerheks> run a filecheck?
<kaypey> Both machines have the same files. I used git for this.
<JimBuntu> jnewt, do you have your printer set up to always get the same IP address?
<kaypey> @nacc: Both machines have the same files. I used git for this.
<NekrosBurek> Hello guys, i have a small help needed, i followed the guide for multiple websites with virtual hosts, everything works the thing that confuses me is that when i go to ip adress in browser it shows me example.com page but i don't have that in any folder
<nacc> kaypey: i see
<nacc> kaypey: does your .htaccess file have the command "Header" in it?
<nacc> kaypey: is the headers module enabled?
<kaypey> Yes, I added 4 lines because php is needed inside of css files. Not my choice.
<pragmaticenigma> NekrosBurek: That is because you haven't defined a default page for when a visitor accesses the web server from an undefined address. If you define a wildcard virtual host, or remove the servername from one of the other virtual host definitions, that page/site will become the default
<kaypey> I'm not sure if the headers module is enabled
<nacc> kaypey: sudo a2enmod headers (iirc)
<ioria> apache2ctl -M | grep  headers_module
<nacc> kaypey: --^ or that to check
<nacc> kaypey: if it is disabled an dyou enable it, you'll need to restart apache
<kaypey> @nacc thank you very much that did the trick. It works now. :-D
<NekrosBurek> pragmaticenigma: yes but where is that example.com file so i can maybe edit it, or how do i determen a default virtual host for not set domain or just a ip adress, and is it better one folder with multiple virtual hosts or every domain every config ?
<nacc> kaypey: fwiw, first 100 hits or so on google indicate this
<vegii> Hello. How can I install kernel 4.14 or older on Bionic Beaver Ubuntu server?
<nacc> vegii: you don't.
<vegii> I need to. Ethernet doesn't work on 4.15
<kaypey> @nacc I was strugling with the googled answers that's why I asked here
<pragmaticenigma> NekrosBurek: A normal install of apache for Ubuntu will place a default index.html in /var/www/html
<NekrosBurek> yes i have default apache web
<nacc> kaypey: ok, i mean, i literally c&p the text from the top 10 on google when i searched for hte error :)
<nacc> vegii: then install 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | vegii or
<ubottu> vegii or: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<NekrosBurek> but when i go to ip adress i get just Welcome to example.com
<nacc> vegii: and it's a rather serious bug if ehternet doesn't work, what adapter
<kaypey> @nacc ok then your google foo is better than mine.
<NekrosBurek> pragmaticenigma: yes i have default apache web, but when i go to ip adress i get just Welcome to example.com
<pragmaticenigma> NekrosBurek: Right, that is coming from the index.html file sitting in your /var/www/html folder
<nacc> kaypey: in case it helps, my query was (without quotes): "htaccess invalid command header"
<ioria> vegii, lspci -k | grep -i ether -A 2
<pragmaticenigma> NekrosBurek: I can only assume that your other server domains are pointing to other folders on your server. Without a explicate directory path, apache will default to look in /var/www/html for files to serve
<ohunter> Hi, I have been having several issues with x11 on my laptop and I have been trying to find the xorg.conf file both after install and during the "try ubuntu" but I can't find it anywhere. This is on 16.04 as 18.04 won't install
<kaypey> @nacc Yes, that helps. I googled with Ubuntu and the error as the remote machine is a Ubuntu Linux.
<kaypey> @nacc I'm not very seasoned with these things
<vegii> nacc: ioria: Realtek RTL8168 iirc, using kernel driver r8168. It recognizes the hardware and loads the driver, but dhclient can't do its job and it takes 5 minutes to boot.
<pragmaticenigma> ohunter: the usage of xorg.conf file is no longer required and therefore the file is no longer created. can you describe the issues you are experiencing with X11 and we can help troubleshoot
<ioria> vegii, iirc ?
<vegii> nacc: ioria: I got the same problems on fresh arch, so it has to be kernel-related and someone else with same hardware told me that downgrading to kernel 4.14 works as a workaround
<vegii> "if I reember correctly"
<vegii> s/reember/remember
<ioria> vegii, yes, i know but you just need to run my command
<vegii> ioria:  it says "Pegatron RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
<GivenToCode> We have an automated process that installs the 390 nvidia driver from the graphics ppa and pins it to a specific version. This automated process breaks everytime the ppa releases a new version. Is there a way to "cache" the bits apt installs? I tried directly installing the .debs from dpkg but the install is missing some things
<ohunter> So my laptop is running a 6700hk and a gtx970m, It only has one screen and as such when I try to start x11/xserver I often end up with it saying no screens found, earlier this has been fixed with a xorg.conf. That was also on 16.04, I have however lost that xorg.conf file due to some other issues that I caused
<lotuspsychje> vegii: i have a 16.04 bug on a realtek chipset too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1769386 can you affect yourself plz and add your story?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769386 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cable network does not get recognized anymore, wifi works" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GivenToCode> ie we were on 390.67 but that is no longer available through the ppa, so our automated system breaks when it tries to install it
<nacc> GivenToCode: that seems like an inherently fragile system
<ioria> vegii, Kernel driver in use: r8169    ?
<vegii> ioria: r1868
<GivenToCode> nacc, we pin nearly all of our dependencies, nvidia drivers are probably the most important ones to pin imo and experience
<pragmaticenigma> ohunter: This laptop has dual graphics cards?
<ohunter> yea, an integrated one and a dedicated one
<pragmaticenigma> ohunter: take a look at this article, I think this is what you need to get up and running: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ioria> vegii, anything in the los ? dmesg syslog
<ioria> *logs
<ohunter> thanks, I'll check it out and get back to you all it it doesn't work
<valeech> My google-fu is failing me today. Anyone know of an app or something built-in to gnome that would allow me to have a popout from the application bar where I could select from a collection of apps/icons that can also be sorted into groups?
<ioria> vegii, maybe find a way to paste  modinfo r8168  (because i don't have that module)
<nacc> GivenToCode: yes, that's quite a repetitive statement (you already said you pinned). I said it was a fragile choice.
<nacc> GivenToCode: there is no guarantee that PPA will keep a given version of a package, and esp. older versions are discarded rapidly.
<nacc> GivenToCode: if you thought otherwise, you misunderstood what PPAs are for
<ubuntu> jıpü
<Guest31167> s
<Guest31167> y
<lotuspsychje> !english | Guest31167
<ubottu> Guest31167: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest31167> hello
<lotuspsychje> valeech: classicmenu-indicator
<vegii> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/p/2spYWX5t4k/
<Guest31167> Ubuntu 10 Support?
<lotuspsychje> Guest31167: not a valid version, can we help you?
<vegii> Guest31167:  blast from the past?
<Guest31167> Ubuntu Old Versions Supporting?
<vegii> no
<Guest31167> ok thx
<lotuspsychje> Guest31167: install an ubuntu version from the topic
<Guest31167> 14.04.5
<Guest31167> Support?
<GivenToCode> nacc, trying to move this forward, interested to hear if you have any suggestions
<ioria> vegii, did ypou compile yourself the module ?
<valeech> lotuspsychje: That is perfect! Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> valeech: welcome :p
<vegii> ioria: well, it didn't work out of the box so I did some googling and installed something via apt on a USB network adapter
<lotuspsychje> ioria: on my bug case, it worked for months on xenial,then stopped working suddenly
<vegii> ioria: with "sudo apt install r1868-dkms"
<lotuspsychje> vegii: tryed that too, no luck
<zendude> hey ubuntu people :) is there an android emulator like bluestacks for ubuntu?
<zendude> hey lotuspsychje
<zendude> how's it going?
<nacc> GivenToCode: I'm not sure. The reason the PPA has moved forward is the PPA owner has said they don't support the older version (implicitly). Pinning should not be used with PPAs
<nacc> GivenToCode: what is your goal? You want a pre-tested, guaranteed to work image?
<vegii> I remember I had openmediavault (debian) running smoothly on this hardware long time ago and recently neither Ubuntu nor Arch work out of the box
<Guest31167> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 2 Monitor is Screen Lines appear on screen
<lotuspsychje> vegii: realtek is a pain to get right out of the box
<ioria> vegii, try to unload   r8168 and load -9
<lotuspsychje> Guest31167: 14.04 is still supported, can you make a screenshot?
<zendude> i guess i could run bluestacks in a vm
<brijith> Guys, Need Help. I am not able to access internet after connecting to VPN using ciscoanyconnect
<Guest31167> ok
<kaypey> bye
<zendude> !ubuto latest version
<ubottu> zendude: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vegii> well, it did just that on openmediavault and also some old ubuntu server, like a year ago
<zendude> hehe
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > zendude
<ubottu> zendude, please see my private message
<zendude> oh ok ty :)
<Guest31167> Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2 Grapics
<GivenToCode> nacc, exactly. We are ok if we are on an older version than the ppa. No luck so far with dpkg -i all of the debs && apt -f install -y
<Guest31167> Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2 Graphics
<brijith> Guys, Need Help. I am not able to access internet after connecting to VPN using cisco Anyconnect
<GivenToCode> im not sure if there is a way to reverse engineer exactly what happens when i use apt-get install, it's installing the debs but doing other things as well that if I knew what I could replicate
<Guest31167> on LAptop
<pragmaticenigma> brijith: You will have to consult with your VPN provider for assistance
<zendude> oh wow thanks i forgot about Cedega
<ioria> lotuspsychje, what stopped working suddenly ? your ethernet card ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes at a customers xenial box
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<vegii> ioria: what do you mean by load -9 ?
<veeseaczar2> tomreyn: are you around?
<ioria> vegii,    r8169
<brijith> pragmaticenigma: but it works without any issue in windows
<vegii> ah r8169
<nacc> GivenToCode: right, but that's not how anything actually works :)
<GivenToCode> fair enough
<nacc> GivenToCode: if you want to make static image, then just make an image and don't enable the PPA (install the packages you want, then remove the repo). Your image will immediately be out of date, possibly insecure, etc. but you seem willing to accept that cost
<valeech> brijith: Sometimes the Anyconnect client does not remove VPN routes properly. Do you know if the VPN you are connecting to supports split-tunneling?
<pragmaticenigma> brijith: We do not have the documentation required for connecting to your VPN provider. There are settings they may need you to set, which we wouldn't have. You need to contact their help desk for assistnace
<brijith> pragmaticenigma: ok. thanks for the info
<GivenToCode> nacc yes that would require a good size refactor of our image baking process. I think we will stick with this pain for now.
<vegii> ioria: same issue. Now lspci says "kernel driver in use r8169" and "kernel modules r8168"
<nacc> GivenToCode: the pain being it doesn't work? I don't understand.
<vegii> !cowsay r8169
<ioria> vegii,    modinfo r8169
<veeseaczar2> Hey frands. My partitioning failed midway while installing xubuntu and now all my laptop does is boot to a grub
<veeseaczar2> No bios option or boot options now
<veeseaczar2> Toshiba screen. Then grub.
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: can you still enter recoverymode?
<kittenCanaveral> Okay, so i dave been able to work out something that could be a clue to my isues, after disconnecting one of my monitorso i am able to log in, it's tho monitor i have hooked up to the inmell gfx the other 2 are on amd and seem fine. but unlike on my win10 install it's not seeming to play nice. It was my understanding that the intell drives were installed  y defult?
<veeseaczar2> Nope.
<GivenToCode> nacc the pain being we need to keep an eye on the ppa to anticipate changes and retest everything when a new minor version is released
<veeseaczar2> I think i just soft bricked my machine
<nacc> GivenToCode: right, so then, you can just use the PPA right now?
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: you cant brick a machine, retry a new setup?
<vegii> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jg9rbKThWZ/
<Guest31167> https://resmim.net.com/preview/otRkPl.jpg
<GivenToCode> nacc, yes we are using the ppa and will continue to. I was hoping for a low level effort switch to directly dpkg -i the debs (we do this for other dependencies we want more control over)
<Guest31167> https://resmim.net/preview/otRkPl.jpg
<veeseaczar2> So again. I boot, ans holding any modifier goes to straight to grub.
<Guest31167> Problem Foto
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: depends what exactly broke...if you cant boot, cant enter grub, cant recoverymode...try reinstall?
<JFox762> Hi
<ioria> vegii,    it's ok and not working ?
<coz_> JFox762,  hey guy
<JFox762> My Lenovo T430s' battery keeps draining after I close the lid... and leave unplugged
<JFox762> This is a very recent problem...
<veeseaczar2> How do inreinstall if all roads lead to this grub terminal?
<coz_> JFox762, sounds like a bad battery
<kittenCanaveral> under power, i think you can chose what to do when you close the lid
<JFox762> I dont think it is Coz_
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: put back your usb install and try again?
<vegii> ioria: yep, I'll post dhclient -v output once it times out in a moment
<JFox762> Very recent problem, and I can tell that some fans are still turned on....
<coz_> JFox762,  why do you sat that?
<kittenCanaveral> what is it currently set to do?
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: F12 boot media is before grub loading
<JFox762> It isn't remaining in "sleep mode" or hybernation mode or whatever
<veeseaczar2> Did you read what i said homie?
<coz_> JFox762,  did you check power settings
<veeseaczar2> Its as if all thata left on the machine is the grub terminal
<JFox762> I tried
<JFox762> not sure how to do so though
<JFox762> Do you mean in the GUI or by Terminal?
<kittenCanaveral> i was thinking gui
<coz_> JFox762,  gui first
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> Let me see how
<coz_> JFox762,  18.04?
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> Ubuntu 18.04
<veeseaczar2> What the hell.... It swapped the function of the fkeys
<nhehguy> new user at ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> kittenCanaveral: a few more details please, ubuntu versions, dualscreens? connected how? mirror/stretched?
<coz_> JFox762,  go to your "settings "
<coz_> JFox762,  "power" options
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 18.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<lotuspsychje> nhehguy: welcome to ubuntu support, this channel is for ubuntu questions only
<veeseaczar2> lotuspsychje: sorry for my ire. This has been plaguing me for tthe last 3 days.
<kittenCanaveral> 18.04 lts 2 are connected to the amd card, the leem fine basic dual screen, the other was on the intagrated
<kittenCanaveral> this is a fresh install btw
<coz_> JFox762,  see if this link helps   http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/04/28/change-lid-close-action-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<lotuspsychje> kittenCanaveral: ok tnx and whats happening exactly?
<veeseaczar2> So we're back in the live usb. Issue now is that where previously it e recognized wireless networks in step three, now it only lists the network adapter.
<veeseaczar2> This results in an installation that cant connect to the internet
<kittenCanaveral> i mentiond  way back in the scroll up about a sizzure inducing flashing screen log in loop
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: some chipsets need to be pulled off install media, or enable 3rd party
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: can you install with ethernet cable first?
<kittenCanaveral> so im not sure what it was trying to do as it was makeing mj twitchy trying to nead it
<veeseaczar2> It didnt do this yesterday. There was an update broke it, i reinstalled, and now the issue is present.
<JFox762> what is suspend?
<nhehguy> help! my notebook is wi-fi supported and Ubuntu don't recognizes
<JFox762> Will Suspend save battery life?
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: now your talking nonsense...first you say partition breaks, now you say update brake?
<kittenCanaveral> also with the 3 monitor i lost acsess to the kb and mouso
<kittenCanaveral> jfox762 yes
<kittenCanaveral> it's simalar to sleep
<veeseaczar2> Yes. Both are true.
<JFox762> should i choose hibernate or suspend?
<coz_> JFox762,  yes it will
<veeseaczar2> First. Partitioned. Every great. Updated. Broke.
<veeseaczar2> Everything*
<kittenCanaveral> hibernate eats hd space, if irecall corroctly
<JFox762> i have an SSD in this puppy
<kittenCanaveral> stll has finate space
<veeseaczar2> Second attempt, failed midway through because I partioned manually like a jerk.
<nacc> GivenToCode: sorry, what's the error when you dpkg -i all the debs manually?
<veeseaczar2> Third attempt....... Live usb doesnt recognize wifi now
<coz_> JFox762,  hybernate essentially turns off the system so no battery used
<nacc> GivenToCode: my guess is you're missing one, or there is an ordering issue
<ducasse> JFox762: hibernate uses your swap space, so that must be equal to or larger than your amount of ram
<kittenCanaveral> lotuspsychje if you want you can dm so messages dont get lost
<veeseaczar2> P.s. once i plug into ethernet my connection here will be lost.
<coz_> JFox762,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<coz_> JFox762,  as ducasse  said, it save the current state of the system
<GivenToCode> nacc, everything installs cleanly, but the driver can't be detected. From searching around some so files aren't where they are supposed to be but it became a game of whack-a-mole
<jluc> ok done
<coz_> gotta go
 * jluc successfully and seemlessly upgraded to 18.04
<kittenCanaveral> nice
<kittenCanaveral> iim stillworking out some bugs, i still have to make sure dual bootwill work right.....
<kittenCanaveral> but the screensfirst
<jack2> it isn't working
<nacc> GivenToCode: any logs?
<jack2> My Lenovo Laptop has two indicator lights... One is a battery shaped light, and one is crescent
<JFox762> and the crescent light only turns on for a second, and turns back off..
<GivenToCode> nacc, I'm not sure where it would log to, but this ldconfig -p | grep nvidia just showed libnvidia-container.so.1, where this comment: https://github.com/NVIDIA/nvidia-docker/issues/726#issuecomment-392380452 says i should have had others
<GivenToCode> I found that comment by searching for the exact error i got when trying to run containers
<vegii> ioria: re: "it's ok and not working ?" sudo dhclient -v &> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D3JpycKrq3/
<vegii> wait, how does it know my nick? o.o
<lotuspsychje> veeseaczar2: dont pm please
<veeseaczar2> K
<nacc> GivenToCode: tbh, i have no idea; i would suggest contacting the PPA owner, maybe
<vegii> oh, well, username on the system I ran pastebinit matches
<crandon> Today on a sever operated by someone else I faced the following problem: I created a .tar.gz with ordinary files, all owned by the user running tar, but could neither extract it, not list it's content with -ztvf. tar simply blocked and did nothing. Interestingly as root I could list the archive content just fine. Running an strace as both the regular user and root I found, that compared to where tar got stucked as regular user (some
<crandon> futex calls after getuid() and getgid()) as root the next calls initiated some mysql queries. The machine's nssswitch.conf is configured to use mysql. Any idea what could be misconfigured and how tar could be told not to do such thing?
<lotuspsychje> vegii: i think the key on realteks on ubuntu is linux-firmware & kernel version...i had some realteak in the past broken and work again after update, and reverse work first then brake again..
<lotuspsychje> crandon: ubuntu server version please?
<crandon> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<JFox762> brb
<vegii> lotuspsychje: I heard that reverting to 4.14 was a fix and you're using an even older kernel, so idk what the cause is
<lotuspsychje> crandon: ok see the #ubuntu-server channel
<lotuspsychje> vegii: did you put yourself affected to my bug yet?
<lotuspsychje> vegii: the more users report, the better the solution might get.
<vegii> lotuspsychje: though the person who told me that reverting to 4.14 works uses arch. I'll add myself in a moment
<lotuspsychje> vegii: Bug #1769386
<ubottu> bug 1769386 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cable network does not get recognized anymore, wifi works" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769386
<crandon> lotuspsychje: Ok, will do so. BTW: what's the general guideline with regard to what topics to be discussed here and what on the @ubuntu-server channel?
<lotuspsychje> crandon: well we mostly try to filter desktop & server issues to the right channel
<lotuspsychje> crandon: server channel also holds alot of experts on ubuntu server
<nacc> crandon: it's not clear your question really has anything to do with server
<nacc> crandon: my guess it's what you found, your nsswitch.conf
<JFox762> i figured it out
<JFox762> the instructions given before... weren't eenough
<JFox762> https://www.fosslinux.com/1007/fix-laptop-doesnt-suspend-after-lid-is-closed-in-ubuntu-16-04.htm
<JFox762> I also had to swithc on HandleSwitchDocked to suspend as well.. HandleSwitch will put it in suspend... but only for a second for some stupid reason...
<JFox762> HandleSwitchDocked... maintains the suspension...
<JFox762> if set to suspend
<JFox762> so both entries had to be edited. lol
<JFox762> Thanks!
<JFox762> You at least poined me in the right direction :)
<JFox762>       /set irc.server_default.nicks "JFox762"
<JFox762> exit
<crandon> nacc: yeah, that I can' influence hence I'd like to know if it would be possible to avoid tar checking for the usernames/group names and just 'blindly' show the content (ie simply the gids/uid) or extract with the users own gid/uid which should be known to tar without any nsswtich magic. According to man tar ignoring original GUID/UID and using the users own should be default for regular users...
<Guest40849> exit
<Nokaji> Hi, tried updating 16.04 to 18.04. It boots but hangs for 15seconds saying "no table found" (grub???), then loads but no l.h.s navigation icons, no topbar with time etc icons and cannot switch between windows without closing front programme :)
<Guest40849>      /set irc.server_default.nicks "Guest40849" exit
<JFox762> hi
<Guest40849>  Hi
<leftyfb> Guest40849: try ALT+F4
<JFox762> just testing
<JFox762> alright again thanks everyone :D
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Nokaji
<ubottu> Nokaji: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<linux_user2> Hello all! I am trying to figure out if there is an easy way to modify a standard Ubuntu installation so that when it reboots it can unlock the full disk encryption using a USB key instead of the prompt that comes on the screen? So, if I am going to be out of my office I can place the USB key there and then reboot it remotely or even better get the GUI prompt  remotely and enter it via the keyboard?
<linux_user2> I am talking about Ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> 2018 Jul 19 12:48:41 <linux_user2>	 I am done with Ubuntu.
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: so I'll have a crippled system for next four weeks?
<linux_user2> I am done with it, I have a client that asked me about that, I am downloading CentOS 7.5 for myself
<nacc> crandon: did you try any of hte various uid options?
<linux_user2> leftyfb: CentOS has greater value anyway as knowledge of it is more commercially valuable
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: clean install 18.04 perhaps
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: it was telling me I could upgrade - so I assumed it was ready
<leftyfb> linux_user2: uh hu
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: okay, thanks for the info but I really wouldn't have bothered without the 'upgrade me now' prompts
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: did you get an upgrade window?
<leftyfb> linux_user2: I googled "ubuntu luks key file" for you and came up with the first link. https://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile
<kittenCanaveral>   centos is nice butit has it's issues , esp if you are trying to run a game server
<leftyfb> kittenCanaveral: lets not
<ubuntu__> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: I kinda forget now in the confusion butit did say 18.04 was now available to install in the usual auto-upgrade window things (excuse my technical language)
<kittenCanaveral> sorry
<leftyfb> ubuntu__: can we help you with something?
<Nokaji> definitely saw 18.04 mentioned
<linux_user2> leftyfb: ok, so if I follow those instructions and the USB key is installed it won't ask for the password via the GUI and cause me the boot up to be stuck until its entered then, yes?
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Live Mode?
<linux_user2> that is what happened last time (and I did not try something like this for sure)
<leftyfb> linux_user2: IF you've got a "client", I assume you're some sort of professional and are aware of the concept of testing things before deployment
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: if I over install an 18.04 distro, will it keep (or update etc) my files and settings?
<nacc> leftyfb: afaict, they are asking to use the usb key as the auth mechanism, yubikey like
<linux_user2> right...I figured you were giving me something you were familiar with and not just doing a google search for me, so I asked you, I mean why else would I ask you if I know how to use google, right?
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: on setup you can preserve your /home
<leftyfb> nacc: I know this. And the tutorial and about a dozen other search results explain exactly how to set this up
<nacc> leftyfb: ok
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: 18.04.1 comes out 26july
<linux_user2> and thus, I was asking which (if any) solutions you are aware of you have experience with as working.
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Live Mode?
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: neat - I guess I don't have much of a choice ...
<Vivit> Be this the place whereat I about network manager being a stubborn ass may gripe
<leftyfb> linux_user2: If you're only using a support channel only on the assumption that the person helping you has been in your exact situation, you're going to not get very good results.
<lotuspsychje> !details | Vivit first
<ubottu> Vivit first: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<leftyfb> Vivit: If you need support, please detail the issue and commence with troubleshooting with whoever is helping you. It is not the place to only complain about an issue.
<ohunter> On the Ubuntu Help page for hybrid graphics, it states that the modeset should be declared based on the internals of the system, however it only says 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash XXX.modeset=1"', but considering that this is about hybrid graphics, does this mean that one should declare the preferred primary graphics card as the XXX or should there be two XXX sections?
<ohunter> link to page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<linux_user2> really? You mean expecting someone to tell me what their experiences have been is unlikely? Interesting! I didn't realize support mean search, paste, and say oh read this ok?
<Vivit> Alright, so this is the place for troubleshooting help with network manager?
<Vivit> Or a place, at least
<Nokaji> lotuspsychje: Ihave a part used SSD, I'll try to do a fresh install on that (or whatever the path of least resistance turns out to be - hopefully it won't be scrapping OS's) - thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: did you read what we just said?
<Nokaji> signing off ... so I can access another window
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Live Mode?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu__: please stop that
<Vivit> lotuspsychje: yes, and I want to confirm that I read it correctly :)
<ubuntu__> ok
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: so, before we can say its the right place, your ubuntu version please? details of whats going on?
<ubuntu__> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lotuspsychje> vegii: tnx for the bug add!
<vegii> np
<lotuspsychje> vegii: perhaps also add your current ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> vegii: cause the bug is original xenial
<vegii> can I edit comments?
<lotuspsychje> vegii: ah wait nvm, you did
<lotuspsychje> (bionic)
<xubuntu1804> Pros & Cons of using; apt-get vs. update-manager vs. gnome-software ?? xubuntu-18.04 , fully up to date (apt-get)
<xubuntu1804> uname -a Linux host 4.15.0-29-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 17 15:39:52 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: we dont take polls here, thank you
<kittenCanaveral> Lotouspsychje , did you have more advice?  i just rechecked that my packages were all upt date, most of whatgoogle is showing is nvidea related, im useing amd and intell.
<xubuntu1804> Should I use:	sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f then sudo apt-get upgrade OR sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> ohunter: You define the graphics chip that you want to start the machine with only
<Blaine> xubuntu1804: i dont think there is much difference. choose which one you like better.
<pragmaticenigma> ohunter: As I understand it, this sets the machine default state for boot.
<Blaine> xubuntu1804: easiest way is the gui
<pragmaticenigma> ohunter: once you are past that, the other features become available (if the system supports it)
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Live Mode?
<xubuntu1804> Which gui; /usr/bin/update-manager  OR gnome-software %U
<Blaine> xubuntu1804: update manager for updating
<Blaine> software updater sorry
<Blaine> xubuntu1804:
<xubuntu1804> If I use apt-get; apt-get upgrade OR sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: please dont repeat over and over
<nacc> xubuntu1804: i feel like maybe you don't understand what hte subcommands do
<ubuntu__> Read My Question
<nacc> xubuntu1804: have you read `man apt-get` ?
<Vivit> Version is 16.04.4 LTS, via bodhi (although I use i3 much more often than enlightenment.) My problem is that I cannot seem to use my wifi device. $ nmcli dev tells me that it (wlp2s0) is "unavailable". It was working just fine until a few days ago -- I do not remember anything like updates being installed, and in fact, the thing that _seems_ to have triggered it was me resetting my wifi router while the computer was connected, although I w
<nacc> ubuntu__: your question had no verbs.
<Blaine> xubuntu1804: dist-upgrade is for upgrading the distro not for smaller ubdates
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu__: thats not a question...
<nacc> Blaine: not true.
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Live Mode?
<nacc> Blaine: dist-upgrade simply allows apt to remove pacakges in order to upgrade packages, if necessary.
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: we dont support bodhi
<nacc> ubuntu__: that is still lacking a verb.
<xubuntu1804> `man apt-get` not for a long-time ;)
<nacc> xubuntu1804: ok, read that.
<Blaine> lol
<nacc> xubuntu1804: that will explain the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade (in `apt` it's full-upgrade, but dist-upgrade is an alias).
<xubuntu1804> apt-get handles snaps ok??
<nacc> xubuntu1804: no.
<nacc> xubuntu1804: in modern ubuntu, there is no reason to not always do : `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade`.
<nacc> xubuntu1804: -f install is not a generally required thing, so I wouldn't just run it willy-nilly.
<Blaine> nacc nice i did not know about full-upgrade
<nacc> Blaine: see `man apt` :)
<Blaine> i guess its new never heard of that until now thanks
<Vivit> If I'm to understand correctly, bodhi is just Ubuntu with Enlightenment instead of Gnome as a default graphical shell. The headers for tty1-6 read 'Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS $HOSTNAME'
<crond> Hi, i just installed the Nvidia drivers 390, and I am getting 'Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig' when I run glxinfo.  X is working it seems though.  Can anyone suggest anything?
<Blaine> but i find the gui pretty easy and efficient to use
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: bodhi is a distro, we support official ubuntu & flavors here
<lotuspsychje> Blaine: please only support questions here
<Vivit> Isn't it a flavor?
<nacc> Vivit: not an official flavor, no.
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Vivit
<ubottu> Vivit: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Blaine> lotuspsychje: where did you see a question?
<lotuspsychje> Blaine: nowhere from you, that just the problem
<Vivit> May I ask you what you would say to someone who had all those problems on vanilla Ubuntu?
<Blaine> lotuspsychje: was not aware you did not want others to help.
<nacc> it's ok, lotuspsychje, i think they were technically replying to me
<nacc> Vivit: we would ask if they are using Ubuntu.
<Blaine> lotuspsychje: based on what I have seen here. I know more than a lot of your regular helpers :)
<nacc> Vivit: and if they were, we would look at the logs and debug it.
<lotuspsychje> Blaine: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<xubuntu1804> Ok, and thanks to all for your knowledge and help !
<Vivit> That's not what I'm asking for! I'm just asking if, based on that description, you have any idea what the problem _might_ be.
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: come to ubuntu-discuss there you can discuss it
<pragmaticenigma> Vivit: We would be able to consult the Ubuntu documentation to help us help the user determine the cause and a solution to their problem. The issue with Bodhi, LinuxMint, etc, is while they're built on Ubuntu as a core, they have customized various parts to their own liking. Those changes are documented and handled by their groups. If you were to go to Bodhi's IRC channels and support with an Ubuntu question, they would
<pragmaticenigma> redirect you here.
<Vivit> Oh,  I thought this _was_ the general discussion channel for Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Vivit: it isnt no
<pragmaticenigma> Vivit: ... there was a line of text when you joined this channel telling you what it's purpose was
<jonathanpa> s
<jonathanpa> q
<noobybooby> I'm trying to connect to my Android device using ADB (Android Debug Bridge) which is a standard Android utility in the Ubuntu repos. I can't get the connection to work though, and the problem seems to be on the PC side, rather than the mobile device side
<noobybooby> I'm looking for help troubleshooting this.
<noobybooby> I don't want to reboot my machine every time I do this, knock on wood, etc to get it to work haha
<noobybooby> Android device shows "USB debugging connected" but on the Linux pc, running "sudo adb devices" shows no devices attached
<oerheks> do you have mtp-tools installed?
<gogeta> noobybooby: is you phone in the corect mode
<noobybooby> gogeta: yes. lsusb even sees an Android device
<noobybooby> gogeta: hold on
<noobybooby> yes it is
<noobybooby> I get a notification that 'USB debugging connected' on the device
<oerheks> !info mtp-tools
<ubottu> mtp-tools (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.13-1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 237 kB
<noobybooby> this is ADB not MTP!
<gogeta> nobody: you need that toolset still
<gogeta> noobybooby: hes giving you good advice
<oerheks> there is android-tools-adb and adb, never used it myself though
<gogeta> oerheks: you on point you need the mtp drivers s adb can work
<gogeta> so
<oerheks> hmm no, tis is different, not just transfer
<oerheks> c/this
<oerheks> interesting, a bit dated .. http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/354-ubuntu-xenial-android-adb-fastboot-qtadb
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 18 Live Mode?
<oerheks> and your device is not detected by your computer, you may be facing the USB3 bug, some androids work wonky on usb3
<nacc> ubuntu__: again, and for the last time, that is not a sentence. What is your actual question.
<oerheks> ubuntu__, time to register :-)
<gogeta> ubuntu__: what
<ubuntu__> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<oerheks> ubuntu_ yes, you know exactly how, no stop spamming the channel with random comments and bot commands.
<gogeta> oerheks: i didnt think it lets in unregesterd name
<ubuntu__>  This nickname is registered
<nacc> ubuntu__: if you don't know how to use freenode/IRC, use the appropriate channel mentioned in the faq response.
<nacc> ubuntu__: please stick to Ubuntu support topics in this channel.
<oerheks> yes we do, gogeta, for low level entrance, but ubuntu__ is not seeking help at all, just sending random comments
<oerheks> other channels have registered trolls only :-D
<ubuntu__>  #ubuntu14.04 Ubuntu 14.04 Only!
<nacc> ubuntu__: stop.
<Krenair> Just upgraded to 18.04 on my laptop
<Krenair> Can't right click on my touchpad
<Krenair> Been into tweaks
<Krenair> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse click emulation
<blu> yy
<Krenair> set to Area
<Krenair> but no luck
<Krenair> I can't use two fingers to right click either
<oerheks> systemsettings or gnome-tweak-tool ?
<oerheks> !info info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> 'gnome-tweak-tool' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backp
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Krenair> oerheks, gnome-tweak-tool
<joltman> I've got 18.04 desktop installed with ZFS setup and a pool and data set created.  I'm trying to configure ZED to send email out to my gmail.  I've configured msmtp and created an /etc/msmtprc file and I can successfully send myself an email with the command line: sudo echo -e "Subject: Test Mail\r\n\r\nThis is a test mail" | msmtp --debug --from=default -t myemail@gmail.com
<joltman> All the instructions I've seen tell me to uncomment the line in zedrc telling it to use mail.  I've installed msmtp msmtp-mta and s-nail. However, if I run a test email from the command line, Ubuntu is telling me that mail isn't installed:
<joltman> mail -s "test subject" myemail@gmail.com -r server@gmail.com
<joltman> Command 'mail' not found, but can be installed with:
<joltman> Has something changed with 18.04 where these commands won't work anymore?
<kittenCanaveral> Are there any hidden fractinal scaling options that i am misssing? i think i have my other display working but it needs to be scaled down by at least 20% virticly and more horazontaly.
<nacc> joltman: you normally send mail with `sendmail`
<joltman> nacc, from what i'm seeing, msmtp-mta actually creates an alias from "sendmail" to msmtp
<joltman> Here's the line.  /usr/sbin/sendmail -> ../bin/msmtp
<nacc> joltman: if you really want to use `mail`, then you need to install mailutils
<nacc> joltman: yes, i know.
<electricmilk> I want to install an Ubuntu server in Hyper-V and was hoping for a GUI but nothing fancy..maybe XFCE.  Can I easily install a Windows manager after the install?
<electricmilk> Or should I just man up and go without a windows manager?
<electricmilk> I'm just using it as a server for HIPS and a network monitor
<joltman> nacc according to this: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/6246 I should just need to install msmtp-mta and s-nail and it should work, but i'm not seeing the alias
<compdoc> electricmilk, install a minimal Mate desktop
<compdoc> hyper-v sucks, tho. kills perfomance and hard to admin
<electricmilk> compdoc, Is it an option to install Mate desktop with the regular Ubuntu server install?
<electricmilk> compdoc,  Well its running on a Windows Server 2016 that is already using Hyper-V.  You recommend I use something else?
<compdoc> no, but you can install the minimal ubuntu-mate desktop. its the same as Server, but has a gui
<compdoc> electricmilk, KVM runs guests at native performance, but that might not matter for your project
<electricmilk> compdoc,  ah okay. Thanks
<electricmilk> I'm not really needing anything fancy. Just trying to keep it simple.
<electricmilk> Thanks for your help
<compdoc> electricmilk, your hyper-v is joined to a domain?
<electricmilk> It is not
<electricmilk> I'm keeping it separate
<compdoc> have you set it up and used it?
<electricmilk> Ehh I'm setting it up right now
<electricmilk> I might join the Linux server to the domain
<compdoc> well, not being in a domain makes it very hard to work with.
<compdoc> good luck
<electricmilk> Not sure why though. Its just running as a server for HIPS and network monitoring
<nacc> joltman: not sure s-nail provides mail anyjmore; what does `update-alternatives --list mail` say?
<electricmilk> Ah well...I'll join the Ubuntu server to the domain...Ubuntu has LDAP support right?
<compdoc> with samba, you can join a domain
<compdoc> not simple, tho
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to uninstall completely lubuntu and all of its packages from my ubuntu 16.04, i wanted to try out lxde as a desktop environment but now i don't have sound and i don't get the ubuntu sign when i boot up, i just get Lubuntu sign. so can i run this command and it will automatically remove all of the lubuntu stuff: sudo apt-get autoremove lubuntu
<electricmilk> compdoc,  Hmm I'll see how everything works off the domain and worry about it later I suppose
<nacc> ghostnik11: no, that does not do what you stated.
<ghostnik11> nacc, okay so it should be: sudo auto-remove lubuntu
<compdoc> electricmilk, on a windows computer, you use Computer Manager and Hyper-v manager, that you have to install
<compdoc> to admin the box
<nacc> ghostnik11: no, autoremove has nothing to do with the removal of a specific pacakge
<electricmilk> Oh well I'm that far..I have a Server 2016 running for our Shoretel server in Hyper-V
<nacc> ghostnik11: read the `man apt-get` page again
<electricmilk> But I'm getting off-topic.  I'll try installing Mate and see what happens.
<ghostnik11> nacc,  i think its sudo apt-get autoremove lubuntu-desktop
<compdoc> cool
<nacc> ghostnik11: did you try it?
<ghostnik11> nacc, yeah its working and removing 108mb but i want to just try the desktop environment for it. like just lxde. so i have xfce and not necessarily xubuntu installed on ubuntu 16.04, i wanted to see how my machine worked with the lighter weight desktop environment
<joltman> nacc, "no alternatives for mail"
<nacc> joltman: yes, afaict, s-nail does not provide mail/mailx-compatibility any longer
<nacc> joltman: not 100% on that
<joltman> nacc, I think you're right
<nacc> ghostnik11: i can't tell if that is a question
<joltman> i'm not sure how to get ZED to send email then.
<nacc> joltman: dunno why you specifically need mail? does ZED depend on that particular command?
<joltman> that is the default in zedrc
<nacc> joltman: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=858080
<ubottu> Debian bug 858080 in s-nail "s-nail does not Provide: mail-reader, mailx" [Normal,Open]
<ghostnik11> nacc, you got jokes, but yeah i have a 2 in 1 pc asus 100taf that i had to take that stupid windows 10 off and put on ubuntu 16.04 and also have a android x86 partition as well. its a small little tablet basically and its specs aren't like a microsoft surface. i have an intel atom cpu at 1.33GHz x 4, and intel atom graphics card, and 32Gb mmcblk that is soldered onto the mother board. so with those specs a rich desktop
<ghostnik11> environment like unit and cinnamon move slow and lag. so last night i asked first some of the experts here if xfce, mate or lxde would be faster and i was told with my specs best to go with xfce or lxde
<ghostnik11> nacc, thing is when i select lxde from repository, it never showed up as an option when i logged out. only xfce did. which is what i am using now as my DE. but i wanted to try LXDE but i can't unless i install lubuntu-desktop which is strange becasue in the repository i selected lxde also and it installed all of it with its dependencies
<ghostnik11> nacc will restart and be back to see if i will be able to see the ubuntu sign again and have audio working again
<Matt|home> hi.. im getting an error after trying to run a bash script: couldn't find package python3.6 by glob/regex. i have 3.6 installed. pretty sure i installed it via the repos. im running 16.04
<Matt|home> is this a version/compatibility issue or am i doing something wrong?
<ghostnik11> nacc, okay when i rebooted i still got the lubuntu sign and when i log in, i still see option for lubuntu, lubuntu netbook? so that command even though it told me everything with lubuntu-desktop and its dependencies were removed
<ghostnik11> nacc, will also do sudo apt-get autoremove lxde and see what happens
<nacc> Matt|home: 16.04 had 3.5
<Krenair> Still having broken right click on 18.04
<Matt|home> nacc - ah i misread. uh. do i have to upgrade my ubuntu version before i can install 3.6 ?
<nacc> Matt|home: officially? yes
<Matt|home> ugh.. which version should i upgrade to
<nacc> Matt|home: 18.04 has 3.6.5
<nacc> Matt|home: but upgrading your OS for python ... seems weird
<nacc> Matt|home: why do you specifically need 3.6?
<oerheks> and 3.7 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3.7
<oerheks> bionic that is
<nacc> oerheks: ah yes, i was just looking at python3
<Matt|home> it's for work, im doing some build testing for a project that uses 3.6 on ubuntu, otherwise i get those errors. i could -try- to emulate this in a VM, but my cpu is utter shit so
<Matt|home> probably not
 * Matt|home googles how to upgrade versions..
<nacc> Matt|home: why not just use a container?
<Matt|home> wassat
<oerheks> i know 1 ppa, deadsnakes, https://launchpad.net/~deadsnakes/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nacc> Matt|home: have you heard of docker or lxd?
<Matt|home> the program im working on had instructions for 'building with and without docker'. i was told to try to do it without docker because some code was super broken, and that since im running ubuntu natively it should work
<Matt|home> but if i have to upgrade my version then so be it
<nacc> Matt|home: ok, up to you
<Matt|home> 18.04 is stable-ish ?
<oerheks> pretty amazing, yes
<compdoc> Im on it now, for my desktop. some oddities
<Matt|home> mkay
<compdoc> but works well
<ghostnik11> i am still stuck with lubuntu, even after running sudo apt-get autoremove lubuntu-desktoop and sudo apt-get autoremove lxde
<Matt|home> thanks for your help guys /o
<ceibal> ees
<ghostnik11> okay so i got rid of openbox, lsession and all that stuff and now i see the ubuntu logo and not the lubuntu logo anymore. the only last thing is that when i get to my login screen i don't get to see the ubuntu look. i still see the lubuntu look which is a white/gray/silver toolbar uptop and it doesn't show the usual ubuntu 16.04 look
<ghostnik11> how can i get that last thing back
<Candhika911> hai
<shdeuce> Hello. I'd need the module pam_pgsql but can't find it in 18.04. How  would I authenticate against postgres without it=
<EriC^^> !find pam_pgsql
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 229 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pam_pgsql&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<Guest8325> Ubuntu+Windows DualBoot?
<ozzzo> does anyone know how to fix the "hwclock: select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out" error on Ubuntu?
<ozzzo> I googled around and people are saying to use --directisa but that doesn't make a difference for me; I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.5
<ubuntu__> Reinstall
<ubuntu__> ım using not problem
<ubuntu__> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ozzzo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/chfvRdWPjx/
<ubuntu__> Time Setting Problem
<ubuntu__> Change Bios Battery
<ubuntu__> !cd
<ubuntu__> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu__> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu__> !cd
<ubuntu__> !cd
<ubuntu__> !cd
<ubuntu__> !cd
<ubuntu__> !cd
<ducasse> !msgthebot | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<Guest36347> thx
#ubuntu 2018-07-21
<voidDotClass> I'm on 16.04 -- lately sometimes when I shut down my laptop, it won't turn off and instead it will hang on a black screen saying something like 'recovering journal, /dev/sda2 xx/xx files xx/xx blocks', research indicates this might be a fsck message, but not sure what's triggering fsck or why its hanging on it instead of shutting down.
<gogeta> voidDotClass: a app can hang at not shut down fully
<voidDotClass> gogeta, its just a black screen with those messages and shows up randomly during shutdown sometimes
<voidDotClass> its not an app i launched
<gogeta> voidDotClass: recovering jorunal happen when you shutdown hard
<voidDotClass> what does that mean gogeta? also sometimes the 'recovering journal' doesn't show up and it just says '/dev/sda2 xx/xx files xx/xx blocks'
<gogeta> voidDotClass: if you shut down hard ext4 journal kicks in to recover the file system
<gogeta> voidDotClass: the other message is normal its just your splash screen closed
<voidDotClass> gogeta, i'm not sure what you mean by shutting down hard, but i'm just turning off regularly thru the shutdown menu option
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: Be good to run a file system check: #e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
<gogeta> voidDotClass: eh dev/sda2 xxx/ clean
<gogeta> eg
<Bashing-om> sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda2 .
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, thanks will try that
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: complex command . advised to do homework ' man e2fsck ' .
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: ouch ! slipped the mind ! .. must be run while the target is not ,ounted ... from a liveDVD .
<voidDotClass> indeed, checking params and then will run
<gogeta> Bashing-om: doesent ubuntu trigger that every few boots
<gogeta> Bashing-om: just seems hes seeing normal fs post
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, do you mean i need to use a liveboot to run this?
<Bashing-om> gogeta: yes . it do .. But limited error reporting .. and if error requires manual intervention . yes ?
<guiverc> gogeta: every 30th from memory (but can be changed; unless conditions are discovered that..)
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, yeah looks like i can't run it while its mounted.
<voidDotClass> anything else i could do? don't have a liveusb handy
<Bashing-om> gogeta: I have 4 ubuntu installs, and have never seen that on any - but I do not hybernate on this desktop box .
<gogeta> Bashing-om: i got it a few times with kde not shutting down as it should i just started invoking the shutdown with the termnal
<gogeta> Bashing-om: been truble free
<voidDotClass> This problem only recently started occuring, before this everything's been fine for 2 years.
<voidDotClass> i ran smartctl, does anything in here jump out gogeta Bashing-om? https://gist.github.com/aliakhtar/fc1030713c40f7f31119dde30066b2db
<guiverc> voidDotClass: you can umount your /; but it's a lot of work (& time consuming, error prone..); and finding a usb (or dvdrw) is far easier...
<Bashing-om> gogeta: will not hurt to run the file system check .. little insurance for a possible big gain - is how I look at it . I do run a check anytime I have a concern ( loss of power ! ).
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: Looking.
<voidDotClass> guiverc, are you the same person from askubuntu? :P
<guiverc> most likely...
<voidDotClass> haha, cool. i think you commented on this question yesterday and told me to run smartctl
<gogeta> Bashing-om: can he not just do touch /forcefsck
<gogeta> Bashing-om: then at reboot it will run
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 I have an extended partition with 1 logical that is an o/s>How many more logical can I install
<oerheks> texla, use gpt, that has no limit of 4 logical partitions
<gogeta> texla: it used to be 8 4 main 4 extended but now i dont think there is one
<guiverc> gnome-disks is easier to read the output from (or another one I like); it was intended as a possible cause; not for you to reply post for me (or Bashing-om) to do your homework..
<Bashing-om> gogeta: been depreciated. see: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, any thoughts on the smartctl?
<Rockwood> i am looking Business Intelligence Reporting & Analytics Tool for mysql on ubuntu 18.04?
<oerheks> line 184 To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: smartctl is ran on the device (sda0 tather than on a partition. I do not "know" how valid the smartctl output is with the target as a partition .
<texla> oerheks, I have 379 gb in my extended how can I use it
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: sda)*
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, i'll re-run it, but what's the current output saying?
<oerheks> texla, boot live iso and partition free space perhaps?
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: some slight history ... I might be inclined to file system errors here .
<Rockwood> i am looking Business Intelligence Reporting & Analytics Tool for mysql on ubuntu 18.04?
<gogeta> Bashing-om: your correct you have to pass it to grub now
<gogeta> Bashing-om: fsck.mode=force
<ubuntu> hi
<compdoc> Rockwood, https://opensource.com/business/16/6/top-business-intelligence-reporting-tools
<Bashing-om> gogeta: Uh huh .. though the e2fsck from liveDVD/USB os still valid .
<gogeta> Bashing-om: works to
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, new output with /dev/sda : https://gist.github.com/aliakhtar/04176352236eac8d1243a8f171a80690 .
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: gogeta ^^ has the better point in your case :)
<voidDotClass> gogeta Bashing-om i'm trying to understand.. what's the issue here & what's the solution?
<voidDotClass> the issue seems to be file system errors?
<gogeta> voidDotClass: well that wil check out the fs for any errors
<voidDotClass> gogeta, and can it fix them? and will fixing them make the shutdown problem go away?
<gogeta> voidDotClass: it will try
<voidDotClass> isn't that problem already being caused by fsck running and not working?
<oerheks> check with live usb..
<oerheks> oh, you have been told, and you didn't want to.
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: That hard drive looks healthy to me , the "UDMA_CRC_Error_Count" could be minor file system hic-ups .
<voidDotClass> oerheks, if its necessary then i can but if there's an alternative then i'd rather avoid
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, thanks, yeah i had the same feeling.. any ideas why the shutdown hang with the recovering journal / '/dev/sda2 xx files xx blocks' message is occuring then?
<oerheks> if you suspect a damage in the filesystem that does not go away, yes, it is.
<oerheks> goodluck!
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: as gogeta pointed out : fsck.mode=force as a grub boot parameter to get a idea of what the system thinks .
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, gogeta where do i set that flag?
<voidDotClass> oh this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: In grub's booting . Do you know how to boot your system to the grub boot menu ?
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, according to that link, pressing and holding shift on boot?
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: That works for the legacy - NBR - boot. efo looks for the escape key with bit a 3 second window of opoerunity. efi "try" spamming the escape key .
<Bashing-om> MBR*
<voidDotClass> if i hit escape then i go into the dual boot menu Bashing-om
<voidDotClass> w/ windows 10. this is a 2016 laptop, default boots to ubuntu.\
<voidDotClass> i guess i need to hit esc after ubuntu logo shows up?
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: Dual booting then the menu is displayable - but I have no idea of which key where .
<voidDotClass> me neither.
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: More homework for you .. I do not do Windows .
<voidDotClass> i keep it for games, its on a separate ssd.
<voidDotClass> /dev/sda is completely for ubuntu
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: depending on where how you installed the boot code, I can accept that if you set in the firmware to boot sda as 1st prioruty, there will be a key to force to boot to grub .
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, i setup ubuntu on this machine about 2 years ago so i don't remember how i did it.. i do know that hitting esc when it first boots (before ubuntu logo) takes me to dual boot screen to pick between windows / ubuntu
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: At that screen .. with ubuntu selected to boot. what results with the 'e' key ?
<voidDotClass> i can try shift or go to dual boot screen and see if it says anything.. i remember a couple of extra items in there that i usually ignore
<voidDotClass> i'll try that Bashing-om. brb
<Bashing-om> vox: I got to go cut grass. I be back in a bit .
<voidDotClass> Back,
<voidDotClass> So as soon as i hit restart i got the same black screen, the exact message is: /dev/sda2: clean , xx/xxxx files,  yy/yyyy blocks'. does that mean the device is clean / no errors Bashing-om gogeta ?
<voidDotClass> i had to hold down the power button to get it to shut down - i always have to do that whenever this screen shows up and it gets stuck on it. may be that has something to do with this issue?
<voidDotClass> also i managed to get into the grub options but didn't change params yet
<MrCrow> Hello
<Bashing-om> vox: that message in 18.04 booting is normal - just the system reassuring you all is good - *IF* the system continues the boot process .
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, i don't get that message on boot, i get it on shut down, and then it hangs, and the laptop doesn't shutdown / turn off
<voidDotClass> unless you meant someone else, sorry in that case!
<MrCrow> So, I have both the ufw firewall and my routers firewall configured so that my server is accessible to the external network. When I start and stop my service on the open port on my ubuntu server, http://canyouseeme.org/ reports that it can/cannot see the service accordingly. However, when trying to connect to the server with the specified port and the IPaddress of my server (which has that port forwarded to my server) nothing happens
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: "always have to - hold down the power button" is why the file system is corrupted @!
<MrCrow> I can connect through the LAN address and that port fine, but I cannot connect through the WAN address
<voidDotClass> Bashing-om, i don't 'always' have to hold it,only when this black screen w/ that message appears, then the shutdown doesn't happen and it gets stuck
<Bashing-om> voidDotClass: I go do the grass thing .. be back in just a bit .
<voidDotClass> okay
<oerheks> so, your power off issue is caused by your power button action, this is an endless loop, fix it with a live usb
<voidDotClass> oerheks, thanks, once i have the liveusb what do i need to run? can i just do fsck.mode=force instead of the liveusb?
<oerheks> run from the live session in terminal: fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sda2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<Biessie> So the ONLY changes i've done in the last week+ to my system is apt-get upgrade. now that i've done that and rebooted this happens ... https://i.imgur.com/FQW8F0E.jpg
<Biessie> not sure what that is or what i need to do lol
<voidDotClass> oerheks, is it not possible to use the fsck.mode=force boot option?
<oerheks> i never said it is not.
<oerheks> but my diagnose gives the answer i told you.
<MrCrow> ?
<Biessie> ?
<dedepirao> good night!!!
<Biessie> later!
<Rockwood> dedepirao, o/
<dedepirao> hi there!
<Rockwood> dedepirao, are you indian?
<dedepirao> I have istalled a sabayon before ubunto and ubunto is not listed on grub that I can choice, how can I fix that
<dedepirao> I'm not indian, I'm brazilian
<Biessie> So the ONLY changes i've done in the last week+ to my system is apt-get upgrade. now that i've done that and rebooted this happens ... https://i.imgur.com/FQW8F0E.jpg - not sure what is wrong
<Rockwood> there is no application installed for "java class" files.i facing error when i am trying to double click on it
<Bashing-om> Biessie: If you log out of the current GUI and activate then a console interface at the login screen , what results with terminal commands ' Restart xfsettings ; xfce4-panel ' F7 key to return to the GUI (??) .
<Biessie> command not found
<Biessie> Bashing-om
<Rockwood> there is no application installed for "java class" files.i facing error when i am trying to double click on it
<Rockwood> click on package
<UbuntuUser> :-):-):-):-):-)
<UbuntuUser> Ubuntu 10 Support?
<Bashing-om> Biessie: Sorry, I may have jumped all over xfce from the image "xfsettings" What is the environment you have '  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' ?
<Bashing-om> !10.10 | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see https://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<UbuntuUser> Thx
<Biessie> im using cinnamon.
<Bashing-om> UbuntuUser: :) See you on the other side .
<UbuntuUser> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<UbuntuUser> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See https://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<Bashing-om> Biessie: Sorry, no idea on cinnamon . I have not seen that DE .
<UbuntuUser> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: please use /msg ubottu to see bot factoids.
<Biessie> Bashing-om : Thanks anyways
<UbuntuUser> Thx
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: what you are ddoing is disruptive to the channel
<Biessie> weird as to why apt-get upgrade would cause an error at start up
<Bashing-om> !bot | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<UbuntuUser> Ubuntu Touch Support?
<Bashing-om> !touch | UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<UbuntuUser> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at https://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Biessie> guys enough with the bot spam
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: last warning. Stop doing that
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: or should I call you ubuntu__?
<UbuntuUser> Yes
<UbuntuUser> Linux Tablet
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: you have been disrupting the channel for some days already. Please stop now
<UbuntuUser> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: if you want to discuss your removal from the channel, /join #ubuntu-ops
<emma> is it possible to boot from DVD?
<guiverc> emma: yes; if bios allows; and DVD is written as a bootable dvd (and not just data image)
<emma> i have a really old laptop here and for some reason it isn't booting from usb
<kittenCanaveral> Did you check the bios bt order?
<kittenCanaveral> boot
<emma> I didn't really but it has this thing where you can f12 and then choose what to boot from
<emma> you think there's maybe a boot order to change instead?
<kittenCanaveral> i had the same issue today
<emma> okay i'll try that.
<figurelisp> My monitor was turning off every few second and i had to wake it up by pressing any key or moving the mouse. I turned off dpms by xset -dpms .Is there any better solution?
<emma> kittenCanaveral: nope unfortunately that didn't change things.  When I try to boot from USB it says "missing operating system" and then boots up windows
<kittenCanaveral> youdid use rufus to create the bootable drive? also you said old laptop? how old?
<emma> dell vostro 1700 that's running a corrupted Windows XP.
<emma> I used unetbootin to create the bootable drive kittenCanaveral
<kittenCanaveral> yeah, try the dvd it my be faster the fighting with it.
<emma> is there some kind of tool for creating a bootable dvd?
<kittenCanaveral> unless someone else has other suggestions, im not the most experienced
<kittenCanaveral> i belive there is a guide, hold on a sec
<kittenCanaveral> Emma https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-burn-a-dvd-on-windows#0
<emma> oh thank you
<kittenCanaveral> take a look at the usb one as well, just incase you think you missed something
<emma> kittenCanaveral: does kb3 burn dvds ?
<kittenCanaveral> idk, i can try to look into it, ihavent owned an opticle drive in some time.
<kittenCanaveral> Acording to kd3's website yes
<emma> kittenCanaveral: do you think that too make a bootable dvd you just burn the .iso to the dvd?
<kittenCanaveral> i would follow guide as best you can, i did the usb methed, t's been 5 or more years since i have done the dvd method. im sadly not an expert, but there are a ton here.
<doug16k> emma, yes, just burn a disc from the iso. if the iso is bootable the resulting disc will be bootable
<doug16k> you don't have to do a special thing to make it burn a bootable disk. what makes it bootable is the contents of the iso
<figurelisp> My monitor was turning off every few second and i had to wake it up by pressing any key or moving the mouse. I turned off dpms by xset -dpms .Is there any better solution?
<Rockwood> mysql-connector-java-5.1.22-bin.jar" where i can found this in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<oerheks> 5.1.45-1 is current https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/mysql-connector-java
<oerheks> not sure it is a jar
<figurelisp> locate -i mysql-connector-java-5.1.22-bin.jar Rockwood
<ChaiTRex> How can I get xargs to execute the input as a command?
<jje> weechat
<jje> neomutt
<jje> bash
<walterDabes> part
<alabd> Hi , which tool can  create a wordlist based on criteria words(not characters) i specify ?
<xamithan> You mean like crunch?
<MadLamb> I'm trying to get chrome to trust a localhost cert I created with openssl in ubuntu 18.04  following https://www.humankode.com/ssl/create-a-selfsigned-certificate-for-nginx-in-5-minutes but no matter what I try chrome still reports as "not secure". Any hint of what might be missing?
<xamithan> Better off using a pentesting distro for that,  although I guess you could compile the software yourself
<mint> Hi, I cannot install Ubuntu or Mint in my laptop. Could anybody try to help me?
<mint> please
<lotuspsychje> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<mint> lotuspsychje, Great! I just mencioned another one to show the problem is independent the distro
<mint> when I try to install, the installer wizard just doesnot run
<lotuspsychje> mint: install an ubuntu version from the topic and we can help you
<lotuspsychje> mint: but as long as you have mint, we cannot
<xamithan> define "just doesnot run"
<Rockwood> mint is easy in install
<xamithan> Does it give an error,  does it not boot ?
<lotuspsychje> please guys dont feed other distros
<mint> xamithan, when I try double click the icon to run installer nothing happens. When I run in terminal it shows some messeges. Where cai I paste to show the output
<xamithan> You are booting into the live version first?  What happens if you select the installer directly
<mint> xamithan, yes. It show a error messege about cannot install. I just don`t remember the message.
<mint> But enter in live cd, the installer don`t run
<hggdh> mint: unless you show us the errors we cannot really help you
<mint> hggdh, i`ll show you
<mint> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/23nRnvqt8p/
<mint> when I run that install icon in live cd, it shows this message
<oerheks> mint, is this WSL on windows 10?
<hggdh> mint: your pastebin does not make any sense. Whatever is going on, you either have a bad installer, or... I really don't know. Your output just shows what looks like shell errors
<mint> oerheks, What`s WSL?
<lotuspsychje> mint: where did you download your .iso?
<mint> hggdh, The same dvd I installed on a PC
<mint> lotuspsychje, from ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> mint: wich version?
<mint> When I mencioned mint it was becouse I had the same problem in both OS.
<hggdh> mint: the installer is a graphical installer. You are showing us *terminal* output. Ergo, not correct
<mint> lotuspsychje, 18.04 LTS
<mint> hggdh, I ran from gnome-terminal the command ./ubiquity.desktop
<hggdh> ...
<mint> that icon we see when in live version
<hggdh> clicking on the icon is NOT the same as trying to run the file
<mint> instead of I double click, I ran from terminal to see what happens, becouse double click doesnot work
<mint> hggdh, well, it doesn`t show anything when click the icon
<hggdh> mint: well, now you know what happens. It fails miserably. You CANNOT run ubiquity.desktop, it is not a program
<oerheks> maybe it works on mint :-D
<mint> oerheks, the same problem in both os
<mint> where can I see the output when I click the icon and nothin happens
<oerheks> when you click an icon, nothing happens in terminal
<lotuspsychje> mint: can you pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a
<oerheks> really, you are not looking for help, are you? line #34/#35 says you are using mint, so goodbye
<mint> ok, I`ll restart and enter in the Ubuntu. But the problem is the same
<mint> when I double click the icon, what happens? Where can I see any warning?
<lotuspsychje> mint: reboot into ubuntu, we will show you
<lotuspsychje> !download | mint start here
<ubottu> mint start here: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Bionic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<aidrocsid> Setting up LAMP on my VPS, following this: https://gist.github.com/Trefex/7028000be4d497851091
<aidrocsid> No dice when I get to
<aidrocsid> apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql mysql_secure_installation
<xamithan> mysql_secure_installation is a command not a package
<aidrocsid> Right, copied an extra line. Same results without it though.
<aidrocsid> https://pastebin.com/rrtDXXsu
<xamithan> Well that is a debian guide,  use a ubuntu guide
<aidrocsid> lol legit
<aidrocsid> I guess if I just start off from LAMP I should be okay
<ehlp> i need help!
<ehlp> ..and why the hell has slackware and linux moved offsite?
<xamithan> what?
<trenten__> hi, i was going to install ubuntu 18.04 earlier, but for some reason my keyboard (a corsair strafe) doesn't seem to work. i cannot get any input at all from it.
<trenten__> does anyone know how to fix this
<ehlp> xamithan, freenode sais some bullshit about slackware..
<oerheks> ehlp, ask in ##linux or slackware, this is ubuntu support only
<ehlp> linux is also locked out fuck sakes
<ehlp> i need linux help
<xamithan> You need to use double ## for both those channels
<ehlp> gay?
<oerheks> ehlp, this is not a general discuss channel, and mind your language, dude
<ehlp> ok
<ehlp> soooo, wanna help?
<lotuspsychje> trenten__: can you tell what happens at wich point?
<trenten__> well, it happens like, the moment i boot to my live USB...can't get it to work in the installer or well...anywhere
<ehlp> trenten__ use dd
<lotuspsychje> ehlp: stop that please
<ehlp> stop wat
<trenten__> i doubt dd will work for a keyboard that doesn't work
<xamithan> trenten__: I think you need this: https://github.com/ckb-next/ckb-next
<oerheks> trenten__, known issue, since 16.04 .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/854559/corsair-strafe-not-properly-working-on-ubuntu-16-04
<trenten__> yes - but i can't even...install
<oerheks> use ckb-next from github
<xamithan> Better get another cheap keyboard then
<ehlp> for $2
<trenten__> i see
<ehlp> or barter
<trenten__> so there's no other solution? i can't exactly go out and buy a keyboard at 3 in the morning
<ehlp> yes you can
<oerheks> trenten__, if you find one, let us know
<trenten__> okay
<ehlp> and they will promote systemd
<ehlp> ....still need help here
<trenten__> well sure, i can buy a keyboard at 3 in the morning, but i'm not going to
<ehlp> pussy
<ehlp> sorry...
<trenten__> wow you're really helpful dude
<oerheks> ehlp, nobody gives support for slackware, wrong channel
<oerheks> !ops | ehlp
<ubottu> ehlp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ehlp> linux oerheks
<ehlp> linux...
<trenten__> i'm being sarcastic, by the way, can you not.
<ehlp> is ubuntu not linux?!
<xamithan> This is #ubuntu,  not ##linux
<ehlp> wtf
<ehlp> seriously i need a guru
<DalekSec> ehlp: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not a generic Linux channel.  We're unable to help about slack or other issues.
<wyseguy> Trying to ssh into ubuntu server, connection timedout. ssh key is on server and on computer, everything looks correct, not sure why I cant connect. looked in ~/.ssh/auth keys and the key is in there, noticed in sshd_config the line showing where the auth key is was #'ed out, so i un #'ed it and set the path... still cant ssh, not sure why. Ideas?
<ehlp> omfg this is not about slack
<ehlp> ffs
<wyseguy> ehlp sup
<ehlp> ty
<wyseguy> write me on ##linux
<xamithan> wyseguy: Show us the log with -v -v -v
<ehlp> k
<oerheks> yes, move it to ##linux
<wyseguy> xamithan which log?
<xamithan> the ssh output with the verbose flags set
<Budgii> o/
<joseph> Hi I'm with problem in installing ubuntu from live session
<wyseguy> xamithan let me see
<joseph> I'm using this version https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wcghY4Bc9m/ when I click the installatino icon nothing happens
<alabd1> i'm using cruch to make a wordlist command ,like: crunch_win.exe 6 6 -t fi%%%% -o fan.txt    but i need words like "fi1" in output with min lenght 3 chars... , and crunch doesn't accept 3 6 from me ...
<joseph> I just posted the ubuntu version I'm trying to install
<joseph> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wcghY4Bc9m/
<joseph> I don't know what happens and I even can't find the answer on google. Can anybody help me please?
<oerheks> joseph, maybe give more details, what hardware is this?
<joseph> oerheks, Laptop Dell n5010. Intel i5 4GB RAM
<joseph> oerheks, any idea?
<joseph> any help?
<oerheks> looking for bugreports, but find none for n5010/18.04
<joseph> oerheks, the installation icon is the same to call ubiquity in a terminal, right?
<oerheks> only from upgrade to 16.04, install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics fixed that
<oerheks> you might want to try the mini iso, more text based installer
<oerheks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joseph> oerheks, When I installed Debian sid, I had a problem with touchpad.
<oerheks> and make sure if you have windows 10, to disable fastboot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT).
<joseph> oerheks, I have windows 7
<oerheks> you could plugin a mouse, temporarely
<joseph> oerheks, mouse?
<joseph> oerheks, [/var/log/syslog] Does it say anything? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QbWrkbpSj8/
<joseph> Another thing I should say is I'm installing using DVD in a USB Connection
<dan01> Anyone with an older version of Ubuntu that 18.04, could you tell me if you have a folder /lib64/tls/haswell, please? I'm curious if some game developers hardcoded specific library paths
<manakanapa> dan01, no ubuntu here, but perhaps kvm > install 16.04 if no one is able to answer
<dan01> manakanpa: Gonna do just that
<guiverc> dan01: not on the one system I looked (16.04)
<db> Hi. Question about update-alternatives - consider java JRE, it has many binaries. Now I want to switch from one JRE to another (say java9 to java11), do I have to call update-alternatives --config java, then javac, then jar, then javap ... etc or is there a whay to switch them all at once?
<db> *way
<phablet> lhello
<sinclair_> hi everyone
<sinclair_> i got a weird issue, using ssh directly to my ubuntu server using ip on my LAN everything works flawlessly, using my noip address with ssh everything is lagging terribly, even doing a ls -la in /etc pauses and then continues to print the remaining text, any clues or suggestions?
<usrshv1> hi! It is normal to change/dev/loop0 permissions? I want to do not enter password for the gnome-disk-image-mounter.
<EriC^^> usrshv1: i can mount without password
<sumyunseal> i cant boot into
<EriC^^> usrshv1: i'm not sure about this but is your user part of the plugdev group?
<EriC^^> usrshv1: what does "groups" give you?
<sumyunseal> wtf hapen to grub
<usrshv1> EriC^^: how can i see my groups in terminal?
<EriC^^> usrshv1: type "groups"
<usrshv1> EriC^^: yes i am!
<usrshv1> EriC^^: usrshv adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev nopasswdlogin lpadmin sambashare
<guiverc> sumyunseal: if you have multiple OSes on your system, and use grub to select which to boot; it could be updates/change in one caused the MBR to be overwritten (mbr is first sector of hdd; which grub needs to operate).  it'll only disappear because drive/hdd failed; or the first sector (mbr) was overwritten by something on your system
<EriC^^> usrshv1: same here
<usrshv1> EriC^^: how about /dev/loop permissions?
<IaMnEwHeRe> Hello there, I am using the latest image from ubuntu(bionic beaver) to run in docker(managed by k8s) and I get told that the repositories do not have release-files
<IaMnEwHeRe> what is up with that?
<usrshv1> IaMnEwHeRe: https://superuser.com/questions/1130898/no-internet-connection-inside-docker-containers?
<usrshv1> IaMnEwHeRe: also you can join #docker channel
<IaMnEwHeRe> usrshv, well, this is a problem with the ubuntu-image not docker
<IaMnEwHeRe> the article tells me about editing some files, now I get the idea that there should only be a basic installation so as to keep the footprint as minimal as possible, but not even *ONE*editor
<IaMnEwHeRe> for users to just try things out in a setup, more elaborate thatn just running dokcer which everey imbicil can do, you would require to set up a registry
<IaMnEwHeRe> and I think that is contrary to the purpose of a fast setup is it not?
<IaMnEwHeRe> because now I will have to wrap my head around very complex sed-commands just to later find out that it was not related at all
<IaMnEwHeRe> because a setup a bit different from what I am currently attempting works
<guiverc> IaMnEwHeRe: where did you get the image?  many cloud providers modify & give non-official images (with changes)
<usrshv1> it is safe to edit /dev/loop(x) permissions?
<IaMnEwHeRe> guiverc, docker pull ubuntu lists library/ubuntu as source when pulling and that is what I put into the image-definition of k8s so I think it is the docker-hub itself, as I doubt my provder will intercept traffic
<guiverc> IaMnEwHeRe: was it all? or only some that gave errors when you did your `sudo apt update` (update repo lists) - can you provide a single line where you had an error please
<IaMnEwHeRe> usrshv1 I am not using ubuntu as my main system, but looking into /dev/* they are mostly owned by root and permission only to users are given(with execptions to stderr stdin sdout, considering that /dev/* gives access to kernel-processes I would be careful to do that
<guiverc> IaMnEwHeRe: or pastebin your `sudo apt update` (all of it)
<usrshv1> IaMnEwHeRe: i only want to not enter password each time i mount Daggerfall.iso )
<guiverc> IaMnEwHeRe: you could always try #ubuntu-server  (who are probably better equipped to deal with kubernetes or at least can spell it :)  etc
<IaMnEwHeRe> guiverc https://www.zerobin.net/?9298ea105d478207#EnKwLr3clt8qSyRXeZqpvVKQO7hJiAJ7F2ls7SRQwAg=
<IaMnEwHeRe> guiverc :) yeah, didn't think of #ubuntu-server
<IaMnEwHeRe> usrshv1, consider editing /etc/sudoers
<usrshv1> IaMnEwHeRe: already. It uses pkexec. so, will try edit it?
<IaMnEwHeRe> usrshv1 if we are talking about non-cli-access to the OS and mounting stuff, I recall seeing s.th. like that for Gnome, so that it will take care of the challenge, considering that in order to access the DB-store you would have to know the account-pw, which is the same as the sudo-pw there wouldn't be much of a security-concern
<IaMnEwHeRe> usrshv1 consider adding the attribute NOPASSWD: for your settings
<IaMnEwHeRe> I have no experience with these UI-programms that facilitate priviledge escallation(like pkexec), I would just write a  shell-script (sudo mount .........) make it executable and trigger it whenever I need to mount s.th., either one file per iso or you can paramerize it
<usrshv1> IaMnEwHeRe: already! "sudo *" works, but after i installed gnome-disk-utils, i realized that it uses pkexec. it not cares about me being sudoer. Maybe i will edit command in /usr/share/apps... Thanks, until i try all of that, i will no edit any permissions!
<IaMnEwHeRe> because from what I see on it might not consider /etc/sudoers https://www.freedesktop.org/software/polkit/docs/0.105/pkexec.1.html
<IaMnEwHeRe> usrshv1 https://askubuntu.com/questions/659540/gnome-how-do-i-run-a-command-as-root they consider gksu
<IaMnEwHeRe> guiverc, thx for ubuntu-server hint, I will take my business there, bb
<guiverc> :)
<Ubu-1604> BBL ... ZZZ
<frenda> I have updated my 16.04 recently; When I press shutdown icon or turning off through terminal, it goes down normally at first. But after 30 to 60 seconds tha fan is started and running loudly for mor than 5 minutes while it seems the OS is off! I don't have this problem when I shutdown it in Windos10
<usrshv1> frenda what a flavour? just curious.
<frenda> It's Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity Desktop
<frenda> usrshv1: ^
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can i design a qml wallpaper that would update info from proc and display on the desktop
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so a interactive wallpaper
<akem> You can use conky to display system infos on desktop.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> thats not what i want though
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i already use it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i thought it would be cool to have a desktop wallpaper that is interactive
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it would just need an update loop to grab info from proc
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but can a qml wallpaper have an update and be interactive
<usrshv1> frenda: so there is not many customization's? back up and reinstall. I do never have successes with the Ubuntu updates. also you may check the proprietary drivers in additional software? my laptop shuts down with GPU ones.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i built a system monitor thats perfect for my needs as a widget but yer just thinking that would be cool
<frenda> usrshv1: It's fully in default settings; Reinstalling would be a trouble as I have some lab software installed. I'll tried for the proprietary driver too. Thnks
<usrshv1> at the end of the page https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96625/how-to-allow-non-superusers-to-mount-any-filesystem i find solution for ISO mounting, paswordless.
<cry_wolf> Hi
<EquusGrevyi> Hi folks, is there some way I can permit a snap installed from the store to access a particular folder tree? Trying to do this for Nextcloud without having to move the entire data folder to that place.
<akem> EquusGrevyi, i think you can't, snaps have restricted paths permissions for security reasons...could be annoying if you mount a volume in /mnt etc.
<ducasse> EquusGrevyi: you can try asking in #snappy
<EquusGrevyi> Ah, I see. I know there's a way you can let the NC snap interface with removable drives, but I'm using ZFS on some external storage and I don't think those are classed as "removable" to Ubuntu
<EquusGrevyi> @ducasse: Cheers I'll give them a shout :)
<07EABPIB4> if i will reinstall Ubuntu: sda1-swap, sda2-root,sda3-home... As i understand, all options except "Clean All an Install" and include "use sda3 as /home , not format" will save my home structure? I keep archives at /home/archive.
<Nokaji> my screen (IIYAMA ProLite X2377HDS) goes blank whenever the display is approx 80%/90% black - I've never found what causes this, could it be an Ubuntu setting somewhere (e.g. energy saving)?
<Nokaji> currently I can't see the handful of new icons in 18.04 bcuz it shows a brief second then totally blanks out
<guiverc> Nokaji: i have no idea; but I'd suspect it was your screen doing it more than Ubuntu.  If you change wallpapers (assuming you are using a gui, and to something brighter), does it stop going blank?
<Nokaji> guiverc: That's a thought, I could change/add a wallpaper ... it even does it though in youtube, so universal ... can't see any obv' monitor setting though it is energy star
<Nokaji> maybe it's a fault but has always been there
<Nokaji> or some calibration  needed somewhere
<guiverc> Nokaji: it may not be a screen setting, but a failing component (not yet dead) that wrongly things there is no signal (when it should still see signal).... if it's this, changing screens (for a test) should prove this theory (providing you have another screen handy & can be bothered..)
<guiverc> s/things/thinks
<edarfoc> hi!
<guiverc> i would play with wallpaper change (a bright image) first... easily done to confirm it's blanking on % black...
<edarfoc> I think I've found a bug in the gtk3 file picker
<elcot> k
<guiverc> edarfoc: :)  have you looked for it on launchpad?  to see if already found, if you can't find it, I'd suggest reporting it (ubuntu-bug)
<edarfoc> that's party of my problem, I don't know the package name @guiverc
<elcot> any buddy her
<edarfoc> it has a strange behavior when I start typing
<guiverc> okay - good question (asking for help to file - appreciated & thanks for trying)
<Nokaji> guiverc: troo - it has done day form day one though, the screen s a few yrs old - I'm lacking a second screen right now, maybe I could fire up windows ... I seem to get by in most situations
<elcot> how to use
<Krenair> My right click in 18.04 is still broken
<edarfoc> A strange combination of search and the old type ahead functionality
<Krenair> I'm on a laptop with a touchpad
<Krenair> I have gone into gnome tweaks
<edarfoc> it only works if you type the word extremely fast
<guiverc> edarfoc: i'm looking for info...
<Krenair> and set Mouse Click Emulation to Area
<elcot> k
<edarfoc> also not working correctly when clicking on the search button
<elcot> ol
<elcot> ok
<edarfoc> I wonder if anyone else has suffered this too
<elcot> poda di
<elcot> jjj]]
<neure> hi
<neure> how do I set grub resolution (to native 2560x1440)?
<neure> Ubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> neure: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<guiverc> edarfoc: i'm still looking, can only find api dev stuff (@ gnome.org) - you may need to file against GNOME & let a bug-squad person (who knows more hopefully) change the package to somethign more appropriate...
<EriC^^> neure: GRUB_GFXMODE=2560x1440
<EriC^^> then save and exit and sudo update-grub
<guiverc> edarfoc: it could be the bug should be filed against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0  --    (based on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/304345  which is a file chooser dialog doesn't...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304345 in gtk+3.0 (Baltix) "File chooser dialog doesn't provide network access" [Medium,Fix released]
<guiverc> ps: that bug doesn't relate in any way; except possibly pointing to package to file against.
<edarfoc> guiverc thanks! it does look like the right one
<Lope> I've installed virt-manager on ubuntu 18.04. I can start an empty VM fine. But If I add a virtual qcow2 disk OR a ISO image for a CDROM I get permission denied and the VM doesn't start. When trying to start the VM with a qcow2 storage device attached to the VM, the virtual disk image ownership changes to root:root and then it says permission denied. my user is a member of kvm qemu libvirt libvirt-qemu . I've logged out and logged in
<Lope> again after adding my user to these groups.
<edarfoc> guiverc it's a specific Ubuntu bug, doesn't happen in Fedora, Debian or suse
<Nokaji> guiverc: found the cause ... SHOW APPLICATIONS went black 'until' I hit monitor overlay control, when it all lit up -  - monitor setting >DISPLAY >ADVANCED CONTRAST (on)/'OFF' (fixes it) ... anyways, geting a bit off topic but many thanks for helping to focus my mind
<guiverc> well I'm suggesting to file it in launchpad; not against gnome; if the ubuntu-bug-squad people feel it's upstream; they'll push upstream...  but it'll be worked out by Ubuntu due to launchpad bug report
<guiverc> well done Nokaji; you're welcome :)
<guiverc> ps: when I said gnome; I meant the GNOME package (not gnome project); or later said gtk+3.0 (on lp; meaning the ubuntu package from gnome upstream)
<Krenair> FWIW the trick with my right click problem was to reboot after changing the setting
<Krenair> would be nice if the GUI said to do that
<Krenair> lot of users will be confused by this
<edarfoc> guiverc sorry I think I misunderstood you, thanks for clarifying!
<guiverc> Krenair: i don't know your issue; but a logout & log back in would probably do the same thing..
<guiverc> edarfoc: it'd be my poor language skills that misled; sorry.
<Lope> I figured out the problem. By default virt-manager connects to qemu:///system instead of qemu:///session . However now on qemu:///session I don't think networking will work. https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/45805/how-to-use-virt-manager-as-a-non-root-user/
<Lope> Okay, so I was successful in running and installing a windows VM as a non-root user with qemu:///session. But usermode networking is useless. So I've tried starting virt-manager as root. However I'm still getting permission denied. Really weird.
<blackflow> !crosspost | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Lope> blackflow, I only asked in one ubuntu channel.
<blackflow> Lope: okay, don't crosspost between #ubuntu and #debian then
<Lope> I've been asking about this for hours and nobody has answered. Clearly nobody around knows about this issue.
<blackflow> you'll need to elaborate on the issue a bit more though. what permission is denied?
<Lope> permission for accessing the virtual disk image
<Lope> Details were in my previous question that nobody answered.
<Lope> I don't mind that nobody answered, but you shouldn't be nazi about crossposting a question that's not getting answers.
<blackflow> it'd be great if you could confine all the issue details to a single pastebin and and repeat with that link if nobody answers in the meantime. I have no idea what you posted where "earlier".   and it's not being a nazi about it, it's common decency and irc ethiquette. people doing that get help in one channel and ignore the other, where they also receive help, wasting people's time.
<Lope> I haven't ignored anybody or wasted anybody's time. And if I resolve my issue, I'll say so.
<Lope> Okay, I'll try put it all into one concise question, thanks
<blackflow> for starters, you're asking in #debian and #ubuntu, so clearly one of them is out of place, being that Debian and Ubuntu are not really the same OS. "based on" implies differences that can be significant in the issues you're seing.
<blackflow> *seeing.
<Lope> Actually the issue is 99% likely to be related to qemu, libvirt, kvm, or virt-manager.
<blackflow> Lope: fwiw I use qemu-system-x86_64 direclty from command line to manage the VMs, no permission issues.
<cry_wolf> Hi
<cry_wolf> Any idea on how to remove the column Command in htop ? F9 does not work..
<blackflow> cry_wolf: that's, like, the most basic column you should see in (h)top. and you can't remove it:  https://github.com/hishamhm/htop/issues/81     use ps with output mods if ou need a different view of the process tabl
<Lope> If I use virt-manager on qemu:///session, it can run VM's with a virtual disk. If I use virt-manager with qemu:///system even though my user is a member of all groups: "kvm qemu libvirt libvirt-qemu" and I've logged out/in since joining groups and `chown bob:bob /tmp/test.img` (or whatever libvirt related groups). When using virt-manager on qemu:///system it cannot access any virtual disk. When I try start the VM on qemu:///system
<Lope> immediately the vdisk gets chowned to root:root, then gives error: "qemu-system-x86_64: -drive file=/tmp/test.img,format=qcow2,if=none,id=drive-ide0-0-0: Could not open '/tmp/test.img': Permission denied"
<cry_wolf> Alright I didn't know that, "ps and output mods" I don't think I know what this is
<blackflow> cry_wolf: check the ps(1) manpage
<blackflow> Lope: what are the perms on the disk image file?
<blackflow> Lope: again don't crosspost between here and #debian
<blackflow> Lope: you waste people's time because people might go on and consult relevant manpages or google for similar issues before answering, oblivious to someone else doing that in another chan. don't do that please.
<Lope> blackflow, even if I chmod the file to 666 I still get permission denied.
<blackflow> Lope: you have the user in kvm group?
<Lope> blackflow, yes, I said that in my message above
<blackflow> Lope: tried any location other than /tmp/ ? could be private tmp in effect for some relevant virt service?
<Lope> I think the issue is probably related to apparmour, i disabled it in the past to get libvirt stuff working.
<blackflow> Lope: easy to verify with grep for "audit: " line in syslog or journal
<blackflow> Lope: and if apparmor is the case, instead of disabling it, put the images where the profile expects them to be, or add a rule to the profile for your preferred location.
<Lope> It works! disabled the security_driver in /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf
<cry_wolf> @blackflow thanks
<blackflow> Lope: excellent.
<Lope> thanks blackflow, where are the apparmour rules for dirs etc?
<blackflow> Lope: /etc/apparmor.d/ contains the profiles. Not sure which profile/process is relevant here
<blackflow> Lope: you can check with aa-status as you run the VM, see which enforcing profile might be relevant
<blackflow> Lope: it's also possible that there's no static file for the profile, but it's dynamically created by virt manager or whatever. Like I said, I don't use those abstractions, I use qemu-system-x86_64 directly, so I wouldn't know what those abstraction layers add.
<Lope> blackflow, it must be /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/TEMPLATE.qemu which is empty, but imports #include <tunables/global> and #include <abstractions/libvirt-qemu>
<Lope> blackflow, then you're effectively using qemu-system without apparmour?
<blackflow> Lope: probably not it.  check with aa-status, it'll show enforcing profiles for processes, so when you run the VM it should be listed there, if there's any profile on the VM
<blackflow> Lope: for this use case, yes. But I can use it with a profile, I'm not prevented from doing that. I define my own profiles anyway, as the stock ones are too..... libral.
<blackflow> *liberal
<Lope> ok, thanks
<Lope> gotta reconnect
<delgec> Hello
<delgec> Hello Every Buddy
<tichun> Where to submit feedback? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Giving_Ideas_and_Feedback this sounds scary and impossible.
<delgec> Konuşun be yahu
<delgec> Selamın Aleykum
<tichun> My feedback is to use in-kernel boot splash that SUSE developed in December 2017 instead of using plymouth package. 1) plymouth is unreliable 2) plymouth doesn't work for hibernation
<tichun> 3) the splash would appear way sooner
<delgec> Herkes uyuyor mu?
<delgec> Lan ne odaymış bee??
<EriC^^> delgec: which language is that?
<EriC^^> !tr | delgec
<ubottu> delgec: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<blackflow> tichun: file a bug report on launchpad, there are wishlist "bug reports"    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+filebug   I'm guessing linux-meta (the kernel source) is the proper package. it'll be reassigned if not.
<blackflow> tichun: btw, plymouth does a bit more than just the splash screen, which the in-kernel mod by SuSE does. it also takes care about input, for example unlocking LUKS drives. Does that Suse patch do that?
<royal_screwup21> I'm trying to find my clang path. I tried whereis clang and got: clang: "/usr/lib/clang /usr/include/clang /usr/share/clang /opt/clion-2018.1.5/bin/clang" -- am  I right in thinking that I have 3 routes to clang?
<royal_screwup21> 4*
<royal_screwup21> man which
<EriC^^> royal_screwup21: the files are organized according to what they are.. like the man pages will be somewhere, libraries somewhere, binaries somewhere
<qwebirc14431> Hello, is anyone able to assist me with a clang error im running into trying to compile some c++ code?
<ppf> royal_screwup21: if you're looking for a binary 'which clang' tells you the path
<qwebirc14431> i keep hitting this error and I'm not sure why
<qwebirc14431> clang: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
<ppf> qwebirc14431: use -v, and paste the full output please
<qwebirc14431> where would i input the -v?
<qwebirc14431> This is the command im running
<qwebirc14431> skm clang++ program.cpp -o HelloWorld
<qwebirc14431> This is the full output: https://pastebin.com/5XpLBxwd
<ppf> ah, well, so the error is right there
<ppf> you should've seen that without -v too
<ppf> you're not linking curl
<ppf> but that's not really an ubuntu question ;)
<qwebirc14431> Right, don't suppose you could tell me how to do that?
<ppf> -lcurl
<ppf> but you really should look up a tutorial on how compiling things works
<qwebirc14431> I'm doing this as part of one of my classes (intro to programming), though their steps for getting everything setup with Ubuntu wasn't the best
<ppf> qwebirc14431: then you should let your TA a know
<ppf> they can't improve until they know where they need to
<qwebirc14431> Thanks for the help
<qwebirc14431> I had another question about libraries if you can help
<ppf> sure, ask away
<qwebirc14431> https://pastebin.com/bMpJd9vW
<qwebirc14431> I tried running an apt-get install but it seems to fail
<qwebirc14431> Its part of the installation steps for Splashkit https://www.splashkit.io/articles/installation/ubuntu/step-2/
<ppf> it tells you there's no package libgconf-2.0
<qwebirc14431> I looked up libgconf-2.0 but that doesn't seem to be a package
<oerheks> there is 2.4
<qwebirc14431> Is there a way to see the progress of a command in terminal?
<purplepod> qwebirc14431, depends on the command, some have a -v (verbose) option
<purplepod> that will generally show you the progress
<oerheks> "a command'  is so wide, explain?
<purplepod> check the man page for whatever it is you're running
<qwebirc14431> I've run the following in terminal echo -e "\n#SplashKit Library Path\nPATH=\"$HOME/.splashkit/skm-linux-x64:$HOME/bin:$PATH\"" >> ~/.profile
<qwebirc14431> Seems to just hang
<oerheks> ctrl c to stop
<oerheks> why would one need progress of such small task
<qwebirc14431> Well i ran it about 10 minutes ago
<qwebirc14431> and it doesn't seem to have done anything
<qwebirc14431> Figured I must be doing something wrong but it hasn't given me an error either
<neoromantique> Hello, I deleted my dpkg folder, and now I'm in a pretty rough spot with most of the system missing
<ppf> neoromantique: which folder did you delete?
<neoromantique> Anyone could help me fix it? As I'm pretty much stuck
<neoromantique> ppf: the one containing lockfile /var/dpkg is it?
<neoromantique> point is, status file was deleted also
<neoromantique> I deleted most packages and reinstalled them, but some are throwing very odd errors
<ppf> /var/lib/dpkg?
<ppf> you need to be specific ;)
<neoromantique> yeah
<neoromantique> namely I get the E: Internal Error, No file name for busybox-initramfs:amd64 now
<bobthebuilder2>  upgrade openssl for apache by recompiling apache and openssl in different paths but its still using old openl ssl version. When I do ps -aux | grep apache, I see it using both new and old lib paths for ssl. Any suggestions?
<bobthebuilder2> upgraded openssl for apache by recompiling apache and openssl in different paths but its still using old openl ssl version. When I do ps -aux | grep apache, I see it using both new and old lib paths for ssl. Any suggestions in resolving this?
<oerheks> bobthebuilder2, so you didn't remove the old ssl?
<oerheks> i wonder why you need to build a fresh one, ubuntu is pretty fast with security updates
<oerheks> hmm looks like you don't wait for answers, crossposting, bupthebuilder?
<bobthebuilder2> oerheks: no, I didn't remove it. I want to have two different version of apache and openssl. Testing some vulnerabilities
<bobthebuilder2> oerkheks: have default latest apache and openssl install via apt-get install. Then want to have a separate older version of apache and openssl compiled.
<bobthebuilder2> oerkhecks: Apache was compile with --enable-ssl --with-ssl=/path/to/download/olderversionofopenssl/
<oerheks> i have no clue with multiple ssl versions, maybe #ubuntu-server can answer that?
<bobthebuilder2> Oerheks: sorry, didn't mean to cross-post, accidentally posted in wrong tab of IRC.
<bobthebuilder2> oerrheks, will give ubuntu-server a try. Thank you for your help.
<AciD`> hey guys, I'm trying to recover an ubuntu install (full encrypted disk), and after having decrypted and mounted the luks partition, I know get a bad superblock error on the ubuntu--vg-root partition
<AciD`> could you confirm that ubuntu uses ext4 for the root partition?
<AciD`> also, using testdisk it finds no partition table, is it supposed to use GPT?
<tomreyn> AciD`: depends on how / what you installed initially.
<AciD`> I used the 'use the entire disk' with encrypted lvm install method
<tomreyn> e.g. if you installed ubuntu 12.04 intially, then upgraded, it would still use an older luks encryption scheme, msdos partitioning, ext3 file systems by default
 * blackflow wishes people would call it MBR instead of msdos partitioning :)
<tomreyn> 'msdos' partition table is what i meant to write
<blackflow> that'd be MBR, right? which is nots pecific to MS DOS
<blackflow> unless you meant msdosfs aka FAT
<tomreyn> MBR is "master boot record", a section of the first MB of a storage partiitoned using the 'msdos' partiton table type.
<blackflow> it's MBR-based vs GPT. MBR predates MS and MSDOS
<blackflow> I'm not nitpicking, I just want proper terms be used properly ;)
<blackflow> s/want/wish/
<tomreyn> blackflow: i guess there are both terms for the same thing. i can't seem to find a definitive declaration. but we seem to be referring to the same thing.
<blackflow> tomreyn: we are, yup.
<pritam> HI
<AciD`> tomreyn ⟹ I'm not sure which version I installed unfortunatly
<tomreyn> AciD`: you could look at /var/log/installer/media-info if it exists. but we don't really need to find out what you installed, jjst what you have now.
<AciD`> tomreyn ⟹ well, I took out the m2 ssd from the laptop and am using it in a external case, and I while I could decrypt the luks partition, I cannot mount the --vg-root one
<tomreyn> AciD`: parted -ls  can help there, also lsblk
<AciD`> I'll check that
<AciD`> well, I'll check that once testdisk will finish its analyze :)
<tomreyn> AciD`:  testdisk should be a last resort tool. it can make things worse.
<AciD`> I'm on that problem for a long time now, I felt like using it as my last resort tool :x
<Zexaron> hey tomreyn, you here, sorry for bothering, got update on my sata/mobo/ssd/win10 issue
<tomreyn> Zexaron: i'm afraid i don't remember your 'sata/mobo/ssd/win10 issue'
<Zexaron> tomreyn: I got new cables, but didn't test them yet, I tried with old cables, seems like Win10 SSD works fine on the 860 EVO or cloned 850 EVO, without any other disks connected (sata devices) as soon as I connected the 840 Pro which has ubuntu to another port2 the Win10 SSD in this case I went back tesiting 860 EVO, it wouldn't even boot, as if it has no OS
<Zexaron> tomreyn: disconnecting the 840 Pro SSD from port 2 and adding an old HDD with linux mint, also worked fine like nothing happened
<Zexaron> tomreyn: sorry i used another nickname on linux and ubunut, I did talk around freenode but you're the guy I kept talking to the most, you looked at various SMART values I posted
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: have you checked if your 840 has firmware updates?
<Zexaron> We found that 860 EVO where Win10 was working with the ubunut on the 840 PRO SSD for a few months and just out of a sudden started BSODing on Win10, while on ubuntu, when booting to ubunut while having Win10 860 EVO connected it would do some ATA3 COMM RESET failures but ubuntu it self would work and doesn't do any kernel panic
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: yes I did all of that on another PC a week ago, I had to trip all the HDDs chkdsk to get them writable, this issue made all NTFS partitions read only, I'm not testing with any data HDDs at this moment
<tomreyn> i would recommend looking into the firmware, too. 840ies had critical firmware bugs.
<Zexaron> Latest Samsung Magician, and I connected all 3, the old 840 Pro with ubuntu LTS 18,  860 EVO With Win10 and the 850 EVO whit cloned Win10 from 860 EVO after BSODs
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: can you try to shorten to your actual issue? whats happening exactly to wich drive?
<Zexaron> Background: BSODs on Win10 stated 2 weeks ago and were progressively faster after power up/boot, until it wouldn't even boot and just "No operating system" and I pressed a key and it woldn't even try again lol
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: it's a longer story okay
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: we can only help you on the ubuntu part of it
<Zexaron> Well I don't know who's at fault, HW, mobo, ubuntu, SSD, cable, ... I have to pick one channel and start, if we find it's not ubuntu then I'll go out of here
<hiya> my VPN server stopped working when upgraded to 18.04 server
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: perhaps you can test it with a liveusb?
<lotuspsychje> hiya: upgraded from wich version?
<hiya> Jul 21 14:00:52 VPN-DE1 kernel: [14453.654522] perf: interrupt took too long (2602 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 76750Jul 21 15:43:00 VPN-DE1 kernel: [20581.803632] perf: interrupt took too long (3258 > 3252), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 61250Jul 21 17:48:48 VPN-DE1 kernel: [28130.303817] perf: interrupt took too long (4093 > 4072), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 48750Jul 21
<hiya> 18:01:42 VPN-DE1 kernel: [ 0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0x24, date = 2018-01-21
<hiya> oops sorry for long errors
<hiya> lotuspsychje, from 16.04
<lotuspsychje> hiya: use a hastebin or so
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | hiya not yet mate
<ubottu> hiya not yet mate: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<hiya> lotuspsychje, so i should not upgrade?
<tomreyn> Zexaron: i'm afraid i don't remember much of this (i have supported a couple people lately, and can't rmeember all details). i suggest you take some time, and sum up the entire story again on https://paste.ubuntu.com or https://etherpad.net . start with a short summary / explanation of the current issue, then go into the details + history + what you tried already.
<lotuspsychje> hiya: not yet, 18.04.1 comes out 26july
<hiya> lotuspsychje, what do i do now?
<hiya> reverse?
<lotuspsychje> hiya: if you run an ubuntu server LTS in production, you should follow the procedures a bit
<hiya> lotuspsychje, ok trying older kernel
<hiya> i think it is a kernel issue
<tomreyn> hiya: this system is probably not fully updated, ubuntu released new intel microcodes since.
<hiya> tomreyn, 4.15.0-23-generic i want this kernel
<hiya> where can i get it on 18.04?
<tomreyn> hiya: not, unless you downgrade to an unsupported version or are using an ubuntu port
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: when being booted into Win10 on Samsung 860 EVO 250GB, the Ubuntu on Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB is merely present on SATA PORT 2, this is not really about booting ubuntu, but it could be, when booting to ubuntu, while having Win10 860 SSD connected and present on PORT1, there is a problem booting because ATA3 is having problems, I later found that ATA3 is the PORT with the Win10 SSD, ubuntu reports COMM RESET failure or
<Zexaron> something,I have screenshots
<tomreyn> hiya: why do you want this very kernel image?
<hiya> tomreyn, it works fine
<hiya> i believe it is the kernel issue
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: you keep talking too much details/hardware can you please finetune whats 'really happening' to ubuntu?
<tomreyn> hiya: so the current kernel image does not work fine?
<tomreyn> hiya: current -> latest available
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: example: ubuntu boots and gets stuck at...
<hiya> i think i am doomed :(
<hiya> i should not have upgraded only
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje,tomreyn: I enabled the verbose boot in ubuntu to get this displayed, TIMECODE (it keeps going forever) ATA3: COMRESET failed (errorno=-32)
<lotuspsychje> hiya: bionic is on .29 now
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje,tomreyn: here's the catch, ubunut works fine after pressing enter, simply ATA3 device doesn't get mounted
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: when do you see that error, on wich ubuntu version at wich point?
<Zexaron> or well, it doesn't get presence, mounted or unmounted, it simply isn't there, but the ubuntu works fine
<lotuspsychje> hiya: have you tested .29 kernel boot?
<tomreyn> Zexaron: did you see what i wrote about paste.ubuntu.com / etherpad.net ? i tried to follow what you wrote above, but failed.
<Zexaron> it's the boot thing, before the welcome screen in ubuntu, i just ruined my Galaxy S5 smartphone, i'm on an old nokia but I still have SD card and just need a bit more time to get things done, i'll upload the image now
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: if i understand you a bit...you get a HD warning at ubuntu logo yes and press C to continue?
<hiya> tomreyn, lotuspsychje can you give me the command please?
<lotuspsychje> hiya: the command of what?
<tomreyn> hiya: you can get us some relevant information by using: lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline; ls -l /boot/; dpkg -l linux\*
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f && sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a # this line i would use with borked upgrade
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: what ubuntu displays is only help for troubleshooting the larger issue, ubuntu doesn't do kernel panic, or maybe it would, there's a lot of combinations to try, 860 on port1 alone, port2 alone, 840 on port1 alone, port 2 alone, 860 on port1 and and 840 on port2 and booting into 860 makes win10 BSOD or boot failure, 860 on port1 and 840 on port2 and boot to 840 makes ubuntu welcome screen to freeze for 15 minutes unless
<Zexaron> enabling verbose boot messaging it then reveals ATA3 COMRESET failures and pressing enter continues booting to login screen and works normally
<lotuspsychje> hiya: see oerheks suggest
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: i suggest you try sorting your hardware layout first perhaps in ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: if ubuntu works and gives a warning about another ssd in your system..?
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: also test a liveusb on the SSD you testing
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje,tomreyn: the point is: ubuntu reports a problem with the ATA3 device which is the 860 EVO with Win10 connected to port1, this only happens if both 840 and 860 are connected to the motherboard intel sata controller, if I connect them alone separately, I get normal operation, no BSODs, no failures to boot and no COMRESET messages
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: so it must be a hardware issue
<Zexaron> So it can't be a bad SATA cable is what i'm trying to get to IMO, that's my troubleshooting result so far
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: unless some of the other Os SSD's has like fault partitionings on them?
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: ubuntu booting might see a corrupted entry in fstab and give you warning
<oerheks> Zexaron, if those ssd's are connected, one cloned, both an UEFI partition, with the same fingerprint..
<Zexaron> Yeah trying to get what other people think, sorry I have a ... i'm not able to explain so good the events of past 2 weeks coherent, i've been to hospital in the middle, doing much better now but I'm not that energetic etc
<Zexaron> Well, if it was as simple as a SATA cable it would be better, I'm afraid it's not the MOBO uh
<Zexaron> It could be one of the SSDs too, indeed
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: might be worth checking your fstab and hastebin it here
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | Zexaron
<ubottu> Zexaron: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<Zexaron> The partitions seem all fine, I've done CHKDSKs on the third PC, I wasn't using my primary PC for any of the clonezilla backups (I had trouble booting linux on the third PC and the second, one of them had a freeze bug and one of them just doesn't have UEFI bios)
<hiya> oerheks, lotuspsychje tomreyn https://screenshots.firefox.com/fCcYHECM5o0JFkTe/api.asm.skype.com
<hiya> I get this ^
<tomreyn> hiya: ok, did you have a question?
<hiya> tomreyn, what should i do?
<hiya> Abort?
<Zexaron> Right now I'm on PC2 on Win7, PC2 is not my PC it's not available that much, and no linux works on here either, I tried ubunut and linux mint, ubuntu is UEFI boot so it won't work here, linux mint from an old HDD ahs a freeze-bug at login screen for this particular HW config
<oerheks> is that the result of:  lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline; ls -l /boot/; dpkg -l linux\*  ???
<lotuspsychje> hiya: why are you going to remove latest .29 kernel?
<tomreyn> hiya: if you want to keep the currently running kernel, abort. if you really want to remove it as you requested, continue.
<Zexaron> Current TEST on my primary PC (where the issue is): I have 860 EVO (Win10) and OLD Barracuda HDD (Linux Mint) and booted into Win10 and it's been running while I was talking here now for 30+ mins and still no BSOD
<tomreyn> hiya: apparently you don't like answering questions, but ask new ones and run some commands we dont know about, then ask more questions. this is not how we can support you.
<hiya> oerheks, it gives lots of text, sorry i am in panic mode i need to use pastebin
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: there's really no point keep flooding your story like that, try to focus on the actual ubuntu issue, so we are able to help you
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.
<Richard_Cavell> I upgraded to 18.04.  It seems alright.  I'm using the MATE version.  But why don't I have Applications/Places/System across the top?  I used to like them
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: can you ask this in #ubuntu-mate please, not sure how bionic is now on mate..
<hiya> oerheks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P3HzS8MP8R/
<hiya> tomreyn, lotuspsychje but i think it is a kernel issue and it works fine with .23 kernel
<tomreyn> hiya: i can't help you if you don't provide information.
<hiya> tomreyn, i gave you output of command
<hiya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P3HzS8MP8R/
<tomreyn> hiya: that's just the output of one of the commands i listed. it's a start.
<lotuspsychje> hiya: i would go for what oerheks suggests, try to unbork your upgrade...
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje, tomreyn: Because you guys were helpful before, sorry not flooding, but I didn't found much help on other  channels, yes I can try windows, but the BSOD is just a consequence looks like it
<Zexaron> there is no proper HW help channel on freenode,##hardware talking mostly about purchasing/reviews I think
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: like we said, we can only help you on the ubuntu part of it
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: if you can hastebin your fstab, we could take a look on it for you?
<tomreyn> Zexaron: i'll be happy to try to help with diagnosing what looks like a hardware issue if you'll come up with a complete summary, as discussed before. but not here, this is just ubuntu support, not hardware. we can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware if you like
<hiya> tomreyn, lotuspsychje would unbork break things?
<lotuspsychje> hiya: contrairy, we trying to fix your system right?
<tomreyn> hiya: "unbork" is slang for "fix something that is broken"
<lotuspsychje> yeah sorry for the term :p
<hiya> :D
<hiya> I try it
<hiya> I am trying to unbork it, it is in process on another server with issues
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: yes I got an update, I've now switched SSD 840 Pro (Ubuntu) to Port1 and 860 EVO (Win10) to Port2 (sata cables unchanged), and decided to boot to Ubuntu, failure, this never happened before, it's a purple screen: WRONG EVIRONMENT BLOCK ... pleas press enter to continue
<filipe__> hi
<lotuspsychje> filipe__: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: while I was gone typing here, I just got back now, it has contiued by it self, the verbose boot messaging is seen frozen, some services were loaded ,some failed
<filipe__> just saying hi. thx lotus
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: this is what i would do: do some systematic tests connect only 1 ssd with ubuntu and try to boot
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: if it doesnt boot, try a liveusb on the same 1st ssd
<Zexaron> I've never put 840 Pro on Port and and 860 on Port2, port1 uses this Cooler Master X-Dock, it's a slot to insert SSDs into, it has 3 usual-looking capacitors and electricians said to me that it's used to create 3 volts from the input 5 that comes from molex, this thing is very handy for months now, and that's the thing I'm suspecting the most now
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: if your sure, nr1 ssd works, attach ssd2 etc
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: we have no clue at all what data is stored and how, on your ssd's... so we cant guess how they communicate neither
<Zexaron> However that theory doesn't pan out, becuse if I use only one SSD, on port1 which is connected to the X-Dock, it still works fine on there
<hiya> lotuspsychje, tomreyn oerheks that command gives no updates and doesn't unbork
<lotuspsychje> hiya: pastebin output to us plz
<Zexaron> Yes, I'll keep 840 on port1, and disconnect the 860 EVO from port2, and see if ubuntu boots now
<anibic> How can I revert back the changes made by pppoeconf and again bring the GNOME network manager uder interface
<lotuspsychje> hiya: did you boot into .29 now?
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: okay, but wait, okay only 840 with ubuntu on port1 now, same "wrong environment block" at the beginning - I got thrown into busybox now says I need to do manual FSCK
<oerheks> hiya, pastebin the output of that command please
<Zexaron> But this is UEFI boot and GPT with Ubunut, theres 3 different boot options for ubuntu on this one SSD, "UEFI: Samsung SSD 840 (Ubunutu) and two that start with [ubuntu] ... im not sure which one the mobo picks by default
<anibic> I run my ADSL router in bridge mode for some P2P application and have to use pppoeconf as GNOME network manager doesnot have a option to create a DSL connection
<Budgii> Can someone help me get ethernet working again? I tried installing some wireless drivers and now ethernet quit working. (wireless drivers failed)
<Zexaron> meh, okay i'll go to HW then, need to go to dinner anyway, later
<Budgii> It can see the wireless controllers in terminal, just won't let me connect to them
<Budgii> or have option to connect to a network I should say
<Zexaron> I tried to make a summary, but it would take me some time, all the time of today,
<tomreyn> anibic: https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10?noredirect=1#comment1570644_966647
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: details first mate...
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, help me know what details to provide, haha
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: aka: ubuntu version, kernel version,wifi chipset+ driver, eth chipset+driver?
<anibic> @tomreyn: This does not work for me . I have tried it before pppoeconf
<Budgii> Ubuntu budgie, kernal - i dont know what that is, wifi chipset is broadcom (Archer T9E), ethernet im not sure what I have. Its on my new machine with ASRock x370 pro4 motherboard
<anibic> I did a lot of thing on a desperation I purged pppoeconf as it got messed up https://askubuntu.com/questions/442992/how-do-remove-pppoeconf-from-boot-process
<Budgii> I used a different method, but just found this to get drivers for the new wireless card. But since I don't have ethernet, i'm kinda stuck
<Budgii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tomreyn> anibic: which ubuntu version are yo on there?
<anibic> Then I created a new pppoeconf but something happened and it won't work anymore
<anibic> 18.04
<tomreyn> anibic: hmm, ok, i would have expected it to be possible to configure pppoe via network manager gnome GUI there. i don't think i can help you set it up if it doesn't work like this.
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: you can pull off broadcom drivers from your install media, somewhere under /pool
<Budgii> o
<anibic> pppoeconf first worked fine later when I had a trouble with my hardware upgrading my processor and RAM the installation got some errors and from then onards pppoeconf wouldn't connect
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, so i'm currently on windows. The download drivers is an executable wizard that does it
<anibic> in 18.04 GNOME does not let you create a DSL through network manager
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: you can install ubuntu offline, then from your install media install the broadcom .deb to make wifi work
<anibic> How can one revert back to the network manger
<Budgii> So i'm trying to get on chat with TP-Link to ask for raw drivers vs .exe - I don't have an optical drive so the install CD is useless..
<Budgii> @ lotuspsychje ^
<BottomFeeder> Im confused what tor to install
<anibic> @tomreyn where to find startup programs in ubuntu 18.04 .
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: how did you install ubuntu then?
<BottomFeeder> In software maanger ther eis browser, this, that, other.  what tor package do i need to install to get it running on everything, not just browser?
<tomreyn> anibic: there are several places and ways to define what gets started during boot. what are oyu looking for?
<anibic> My last link says to check it off from start up
<BottomFeeder> iv einstalled tor from terminal, and software manager, but im still not sure its actually working.  only the browser
<Budgii> Ok, let me start from the beginning, lotuspsychje. I've had my install for 6 months, then built a new machine. Had an old netgear USB adapter, went to install drivers for it and it then took away my ethernet ability. Since then, I have purchased a PCIe wireless card for the desktop, Archer T9E. I'd like to get the archer working, but kind of stuck since the drivers provided for this is just an exe file, so i'm looking for those drivers. Just got a
<Budgii> response from live support, brb.
<oerheks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<tomreyn> anibic: i just tried to add a pppoe connection profile to network manager on 18.04 using the terminal as discussed at https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10?noredirect=1#comment1570644_966647  and it worked well.
<anibic> Strange
<BottomFeeder> i tried to install th epackage, but it didn tseem to work well
<BottomFeeder> i guess tor isnt very well suited to ubuntu
<anibic> Actually this is not a frest install it was upgraded from 16.04 -> 17.04 -> 17.10 ->18.04
<oerheks> what else than your browser needs to use that tor tunnel?
<BottomFeeder> any apps i think
<tomreyn> here's what it looked like for me: http://i.imgur.com/y1QXxDg.png
<tomreyn> anibic: ^
<anibic> @tomreyn: what did u type in Parent interface
<BottomFeeder> i cant follow that website
<BottomFeeder> 'You need to add the following entry in /etc/apt/sources.list or a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/:'
<BottomFeeder> wher the heck is that
<BottomFeeder> jesus no thats so complicated
<tomreyn> anibic: parent interface would be the ethernet interface already present in network manager. in my case (screenshot) this is enp0s3
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, really i'm just looking to get ethernet back, otherwise i'm booting back into windows every time I have a question in the process of installing wireless drivers...
<anibic> The problem I faced was that My DSL appeared as yours , but the username and password won't save
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: from a live you cant do really much, install ubuntu physically and try to fix your bc wifi
<anibic> username and password given by my ISP
<tomreyn> BottomFeeder: the only recommended (by the tor folks) way to install tor is using the tor browser (bundle), which can be downloaded at https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, i'm not sure what you mean when you keep saying install ubuntu. I have it, it's a dual boot
<Budgii> I just 'broke' it accidentally when using some ndiswrapper commands in terminal, trying to get some wireless.
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: so you installed ubuntu...and i told you how to install your broadcom wifi drivers from the install media
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: why are you messing with ndiswrapper and windows?
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, i think we are not understanding eachothe here. ndiswrapper was in linux, trying to install some drivers on that OS. I'm currently on windows, since i have no connection on linux
<BottomFeeder> do i need to unisntal tor first?  i installed in in terminal also, but dont know how to uninstall it without a gui
<Budgii> The install media provided was a disc, and I have no optical drive.
<Budgii> the 'drivers' are an .exe file from the company, which .. .exe is not going to work for me. I need the drivers themselves
<tomreyn> BottomFeeder: probably, yes. to uninstall tor: sudo apt purge tor
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: you installed ubuntu on your system and your cdrom is gone now?
<Budgii> I never had a cd drive to begin with on this machine, lotus.
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: so, how did you install ubuntu on it then?
<tomreyn> anibic: you need to set those on the terminal i would think
<Budgii> a USB?
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: so usb stick is your install media..
<BottomFeeder> is that link for the browser only?  i was hoping ot get the bundle
<Budgii> sure, I understand that. I'm after the drivers.
<BottomFeeder> so i can start tor services somehow
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: and i keep telling you, get your broadcom drivers off your install media...your usb stick
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, I don't 'have them'. All I have is an .exe for windows.
<Budgii> the only place i have ever had this Archer T9E, working.
<anibic> @tomeryn : I have tried the command "sudo service network-manager start" and the network manager has again appeared.:-D
<BottomFeeder> anyone know how to get the tor bundle into ubuntu properly?   not just the browser, but full tor services
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: so you installed ubuntu with an usb, and throwed the usb away?
<Budgii> I've formatted them, reused for other purposes.
<anibic> @tomreyn: plz don't don't off line I have will be back after rebooting my machine need your help
<sentiment> hello
<BottomFeeder> so, tor services/bundle cant be installed on ubuntu?
<anibic> tomreyn: I have also again purged the pppoeconf with command "sudo deborphan | sudo xargs apt-get -y remove pppoeconf --purge"
<sentiment> where can I find the buglist for the banshee project?!
<sentiment> I can't believe I'
<lantizia_> anyone got any of the ubuntu 12.04 iso's ?  specifically the "business desktop remix" iso that was available for a time - isn't on any repo's... just want it for my collection, i only have the 64-bit versions, want the i386 version
<BottomFeeder> i iwll have to try another os... the main reason i am using linix is for privacy/stability
<sentiment> I've been searching for like 10 mins and still can't find it
<lantizia_> ubuntu-12.04-business-desktop-remix-i386.iso
<sentiment> it seems they are relocating the repo and bugs list constantly
<sentiment> from bugzilla to github to gitlab
<tomreyn> anibic: it's possible that network manager depends on pppoeconf to setup the connection. not sure, though.
<lotuspsychje> !esm | lantizia_
<ubottu> lantizia_: Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee
<lantizia_> lotuspsychje, that a pointless thing to do
<sentiment> why do all these open source projects need to change collaboration platforms every year or so ?
<lantizia_> *was
<lotuspsychje> lantizia_: anything else then esm is end of life on 12.04
<BottomFeeder> no tor chat rooms here?
<BottomFeeder> cant find any
<lantizia_> lotuspsychje, so?  has nothing to do with my question
<BottomFeeder> i ned help with tor on ubuntu
<sentiment> anyways, anyone knows where can I find the buglist for Banshee ?
<sentiment> Github has none, Gitlab too has none. and it says BugZilla is no more!~
<ne14u> hey, anyone using inhouse documentation system?
<ne14u> sorry to interrupt
<lotuspsychje> !support | ne14u
<ubottu> ne14u: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<oerheks> lantizia_, it was on sign up license, and 12.04 is long gone https://blog.ubuntu.com/2012/05/10/the-new-business-desktop-remix-is-out-now
<oerheks> lantizia_, sorry to tell you, get over it
<lantizia_> oerheks, i don't need a link i already have or information i already have
<ne14u> i am looking for a solution for inhouse documentation system, i thought maybe someone uses in their company. sorry.
<lantizia_> oerheks, if you don't have the iso - don't respond, simple as
<sentiment> can't they just stick to one damn platform instead of jumping every now and then ? github, gitlab, sourceforge, bugzilla ... O_o
<lotuspsychje> ne14u: can you explain how its related to ubuntu?
<oerheks> lantizia_, i surely respond, as you ask for support, which is not available, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> lantizia_: this is not a trivia channel, nor poll
<oerheks> lantizia_, tone down please
<ne14u> not related lotuspsychje, i m plannin to use it for our sys team. so thought maybe someone used similar solution.
<lantizia_> same to you
<blackflow> lantizia_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.5/
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: mine I suppose isn't related either, but it occured to me this is the safest channel to ask it as there was no Banshee channel
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: banshee is a supported package on ubuntu, issues are related
<sentiment> ah ok then
<sentiment> so do you happen to know where is the official repository and bugs list ? :)
<lotuspsychje> !alis | ne14u can this help?
<ubottu> ne14u can this help?: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: scroll to oerheks link
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, I found something that helps me get the drivers from the exe. :D https://msfn.org/board/topic/134913-howto-get-your-inf-and-driver-files-from-an-exe/
<Budgii> I may have a better shot now.
<wyseguy> trying to ssh into my server with ssh key and getting operation timed out, ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: broadcom drivers on ubuntu can be installed just fine 'without' ndiswrapper..
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: i explained you how..
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, sorry, I am not the best at this. What I got from your explanation was just put drivers on my USB and viola. not a real guide to my inexperience.
<blackflow> wyseguy: pastebin the output of the ssh command, but with -v flag added?
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: no, not put on...they are already IN your install media(usb)
<tomreyn> wyseguy: fix the remote firewall, nat, routing. this is a tcp connection timeout, you never succeed in establishing the connection.
<sentiment> oerheks: thanks for the link , I just found it in this messy terminal based irc client I am using now lol
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, I appreciate your help here, but I have told you i have formatted those USB's and have repurposed.
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: browse in your ubuntu stick, and search for /pool and find the broadcom .deb
<sentiment> Just need to get used to it
<Budgii> I can mount a a new copy though and find that way I suppose
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: you have windows..burn a new ubuntu iso on usb, reinstall ubuntu, make your drivers work
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, the goal was to avoid reinstalling. :P
<wyseguy> blackflow tomreyn https://pastebin.com/4Cn6X2JQ
<Budgii> But thank you again for your help in troubleshooting. I have some direction now, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: if you have no wifi working, or eth updating will be hard right
<sentiment> oerheks: If you had mentioned my nick I wouldn't have continued bitching I guess :p
<blackflow> wyseguy: yeah, what tomreyn said. the remote end is DROP-ing your packets
<wyseguy> blackflow hm
<wyseguy> it used to connect before which is odd
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: you could try enable cd/dvd source in your software&sources perhaps
<blackflow> wyseguy: sure you got the correct port?
<wyseguy> blackflow yes i checked the server and its set to 2222
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, yes hard but can't be that hard.. i'm going to try some things i've found and then if not, last resort will reinstall.
<tomreyn> wyseguy: this is not an ubuntu ssh build
<blackflow> wyseguy: try 22 just in case?
<oerheks> sentiment, if you can get the i386, have fun, but i am afraid those are gone?
<wyseguy> tomreyn ? blackflow I did
<wyseguy> i do have cli and can get in via chrome,its digital ocean server
<blackflow> wyseguy: that's a mac you're connecting from, and the server is ubuntu?     so, port 22 also times out?
<wyseguy> blackflow yes same thing
<tomreyn> wyseguy: ubuntu builds link againt openssl, yours against libressl
<blackflow> wyseguy: well check the firewalls then, iptables via virtual console and I don't know if DO has any host-side FWs
<wyseguy> tomreyn so am i trying to connect incorrectly?
<blackflow> wyseguy: is the server Ubuntu?
<wyseguy> blackflow yes
<tomreyn> wyseguy: what is the output of: lsb_release -ds; apt-cache policy ssh
<sentiment> oerheks: lol I actually have no problem with GUI clients but I am trying to get used to the holy terminal :D
<blackflow> tomreyn: that's not an Ubuntu client obvs.
<Budgii> going to try the /pool method. Thanks lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> blackflow: right
<mindloop> Hi, I accidentally/erroneously put in a command to install openafs-client, how to I cancel a command. It is now asking me to configure it, but I don't want it.
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: good luck
<tomreyn> wyseguy: so maybe i got this wrong: does your client or your server run ubuntu?
<wyseguy> server
<wyseguy> runs ubuntu
<wyseguy> client is mac or windows..
<wyseguy> both used to connect
<wyseguy> tomreyn https://imgur.com/a/PpLF1KH
<tomreyn> wyseguy: i see. you can ignore the command output i asked for then
<wyseguy> that is on the server
<wyseguy> too late :p
<blackflow> wyseguy: well check the firewalls then, iptables via virtual console and I don't know if DO has any host-side FWs
<tomreyn> well, still good to know what your server runs
<wyseguy> im looking in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wyseguy> Port 2222
<tomreyn> it probably said so somewhere, like in the email they sent you  ;)
<blackflow> wyseguy: the problem is not sshd, it's firewall. sshd would not drop, it would reject and you'd get different feedback.
<wyseguy> ah
<wyseguy> let me check firewall
<blackflow> wyseguy: iptables -L -n | grep 2222
<wyseguy> i did this, i dont think anything is in there
<blackflow> wyseguy: if you got no output, then that's your answer.
<wyseguy> i believe firewall is handled at digital ocean level
<blackflow> (and I'm assuming you have iptables rules otherwise, with a DROP policy on INPUT)
<blackflow> overzealous assumption on my end.
<wyseguy> trying to get pipe key to work over CLI, doesn't like it lol
<tomreyn> wyseguy: -i should actually point to the ssh *private* key.
<mindloop> I am guessing that openafs-client can really bork your system.
<wyseguy> tomreyn ah okay, well i use a program to ssh in and it asks for pub and private key, was just trying to get a -v output
<tomreyn> wyseguy: unifi.myserver.io does not resolve here, i assume that's not the actual server you are trying to connect to, right?
<wyseguy> tomreyn right
<blackflow> tomreyn: openssh can work with both. if it detects pubkey it'll try same filename sans .pub
<wyseguy> ah i only see 22, not 2222
<somesh> i am getting these error and system freze there isn't anything concrete on google to usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<somesh> failed to construct signal
<somesh> dbus: wpa_dbus_get_object_properties: failed to get object properties: (none) none
<tomreyn> blackflow: yes, but i dont know whether their private key is named that way.
<tomreyn> it's not really the issue at hand here, though
<blackflow> I understoot that the command worked before but now all of a sudden doesn't
<blackflow> *d   right, there's some firewall or somethign dropping packets, could be even wrong host, now that you mention it
<wyseguy> https://imgur.com/a/QpedpNw
<oslox> Is there a way to avoid ubiquity to show that last message "
<Richard_Cavell> I have two computers running Ubuntu and I want to compare their speed. Is there a simple way to benchmark an Ubuntu installation?
<oslox> saying that it finished and if I want to reboot
<lotuspsychje> somesh: have you tryed reformat your usb with gparted?
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: systemd-analyze can check speed
<blackflow> wyseguy: right, so port 22 should've worked, that iptables ruleset doesn't allow port 2222
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: benchmark them individually bonnie++ or phoronix test suite
<wyseguy> okay so just open 2222 then?
<blackflow> wyseguy: I suppose if you want that, but my point is, you should be able to connect via port 22.    -p 22   instead of -p 2222
<tomreyn> wyseguy: if you want to keep sshd listening no port 2222, this would seem logical
<Richard_Cavell> lotuspsychje, My new computer is about half as fast as the 11 year old computer it was meant to replace *bangs head*
<tomreyn> s/no/on/
<wyseguy> blackflow okay but then i need to change the port also in sshd right?
<wyseguy> as its set to 2222
<blackflow> wyseguy: oh wait.... sshd is configured to listen on port 2222, right? so yes, you definitely need to open that port. or reconf sshd for 22
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: wich ubuntu versions are you comparing to each other?
<wyseguy> okay let me open 2222
<Richard_Cavell> 18.04 to 16.04 (both MATE) but two different machines
<wyseguy> so thats gonna be a ip tables command
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: and 18.04 is slower?
<Richard_Cavell> yes
<wyseguy> or nano a file... would rather change 22 to 2222
<oslox> "Installation finished. You can continue testing, or reboot" (is there a way we make ubiquity to just exit, without giving this message ? maybe something like ubiquity --no-last-message)
<blackflow> wyseguy: I would suggest you modify whatever iptables rules file/program you're using there
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: well there are some running systemd bugs open on 18.04, they promised a fix for...can you wait till 18.04.1 releases?
<somesh> lotuspsychje, there is no usb drive plugged in.
<wyseguy> okay 1 sec
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: or feel free to add to my systemd bug on it
<Richard_Cavell> lotuspsychje, Nah it's the machine's fault
<tomreyn> oslox: how does it matter, are you preseeding?
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: so,..if you know whats faulty, why are you asking here?
<wyseguy> blackflow https://imgur.com/a/EOWeE5D
<wyseguy> so change 22 to 2222 on line 7 and line 10?
<wyseguy> one says multiport and the other says only tcp...
<oslox> tomreyn: no, presseeding seems complicated, what I do is I call ubiquity in a script, then I run a script after ubiquity dies, but ubiquity never dies on its own, it asks if I wanna reboot, and I dont
<Zexaron> Hello
<wyseguy> hey
<NotSoFastJames> Hello
<NotSoFastJames> hey
<blackflow> wyseguy: I don't know what that f2b-sshd chain does, nothing according to your output.   btw, if you ahve a working network there, you can   cat <thatfile> | nc termbin.com 9999 and post here the URL you get
<tomreyn> wyseguy: f2b probably stands for fail2ban, so you may need to reconfigure fail2ban
<blackflow> wyseguy: anway yes, the    --dport 22   line needs adjusting to 2222
<blackflow> tomreyn: good catch
<wyseguy> cant copy paste :/ if the link is short then that would be easy :)
<Zexaron> Not sure if this is connected to the issue from before but Ubuntu is asking me to run manual fsck
<somesh>  i am getting these error and system freze there isn't anything concrete on google to usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<somesh> <somesh> failed to construct signal
<somesh> <somesh> dbus: wpa_dbus_get_object_properties: failed to get object properties: (none) none
<blackflow> wyseguy: termbin.com links are short
<somesh> there is no usb plugged in
<wyseguy> yes it is running fail2ban also
<Zexaron> there's some kind of multiple-block thing, asking me to clone it, delete, there's one directory without checksum
<blackflow> wyseguy: right so you'll have to adjust teh sshd jail for port 2222
<blackflow> (fail2ban jail)
<tomreyn> oslox: hmm, i'm not sure whether customizing the install process this way is supported. personally, i can't support you there, anyways.
<wyseguy> okay
<tomreyn> oslox: you could also do an oem install, if that's more suitable for your use case.
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: if you rejoin ubuntu, please re-ask your question all in one line with all details..current users might not know your original issue..
<wyseguy> blackflow looking over the jail.conf file
<oslox> tomreyn: ok thanks
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: It's a consequence of these tests most likely, but we can treat it separately.
<tomreyn> somesh: which ubuntu release is this, how did you install it, what is your hardware (exact model number), which kernel are you running? did it ever work / not freeze? if so, what changed (or what did you change) between when it worked and when it stopped working?
<tomreyn> somesh: some of these questions will be answered if you run this command in a terminal and tell us the http address it returns: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<Zexaron> The queestion what what should I do with manual fsck, but I figured out it's really pointless, I don't care about the ubuntu, I just want to figure out this thing, I need to make the ubuntu bootable again, so I'll just answer YES whatever fsck asks me
<Zexaron> Win10 is more important, 4 months of work on there, but CHKDSK is crap, even tho I know corruption happened, it doesn't find anything wrong even after 4 BSODs
<NotSoFastJames> I want to access a drive on my ubuntu1804 server from my ubuntu 14.04 client
<NotSoFastJames> how?
<somesh> tomreyn, this is ubuntu 18.04, on dell inspiron 3542 ubuntu version(it had ubuntu 14.04 pre installed). i installed it from usb. recently i changed it's hdd to sdd samsung evo 860 250gb model
<NotSoFastJames> to give proper permision?
<NotSoFastJames>  to create user or user group? give permission?
<somesh> installed ubuntu 18.04 on ssd from usb.
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: we cant support you on the windows part
<tomreyn> somesh: so this 18.04 you run now is a fresh installation really, right?
<lotuspsychje> NotSoFastJames: we have a nice #ubuntu-server channel if you like
<somesh> tomreyn, yes.
<NotSoFastJames> lotuspsychje yes I'd like that very much
<tomreyn> somesh: so when did this error first occur, and when did it start freezing?
<somesh> this particular error i have noticed recently but the error failed to construct signal since beginning
<tomreyn> somesh: https://www.dell.com/support/home/en/us/debsdt1/product-support/product/inspiron-15-3542-laptop/drivers says that the latest bios version for this system is Version: "A13 ,A13", an "urgent" update. is this the one you are running? this command will tell: sudo dmidecode --type bios
<wyseguy> blackflow https://imgur.com/a/PCiMdRv
<wyseguy> blackflow so i need to change all those ssh entries to either ssh, 2222 or just 2222?
<bugtraq> hello
<tomreyn> somesh: here's a direct link https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=X5H0Y
<Zexaron> Weird how nautilus even with sudo can't see LOST+FOUND folders, while Dolphin can't access them, never had such issues on Linux Mint
<Zexaron> and can't run dolphin with SUDO, dafuq?
<blackflow> wyseguy: you need to put 2222 there. "ssh" named port is defined in /etc/services, but I wouldn't change that file.
<tomreyn> Zexaron: most GUI file browsers can be reconfigured to show hidden files + directories. to make system changes, i would recommend using a terminal.
<somesh> tomreyn, i am running a01. I don't look for bios update unless it's necesity. thanx i will update bios and see if it helps
<Zexaron> Oh thanks
<wyre> why I cannot modify mount point in manual paritioning when installing ubuntu?
<wyre> mount point of efi parition, I mean
<wyre> it is not necessary to choose /boot mount point?
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | wyre start here
<ubottu> wyre start here: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I don't find anything about what I'm asking
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I've just find this
<wyre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<wyre> but I cannot choose any mount point in EFI partition
<bugtraq> what is these samone explains me?
<lotuspsychje> !support | bugtraq
<ubottu> bugtraq: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> wyre: you could change the mount point later, after installation. but chances are that grub-install, update-grub and other tools expect to find it at the default location
<bugtraq> and who are you?
<wyre> tomreyn, so I don't need to modify this, right?
<lotuspsychje> bugtraq: a user
<tomreyn> wyre: you do not need to modify the ESP mount point the automtic partitioning has configured.
<bugtraq> okey thanks but i don't understand nothing
<tomreyn> wyre: i'm not certain this was your question, though. if not: what was your question?
<lotuspsychje> bugtraq: only ubuntu questions here
<wyre> tomreyn, my question is, when I try to manual partitioning before install ubuntu I need to create root partition with / as mount point, and swap partition
<wyre> but I would need something else with ESP?
<wyre> I mean, for instance, to install Manjaro I need to set the ESP mount point in /boot/efi
<wyre> tomreyn, as you can see in there http://linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/manjaro-install-12.png
<wyre> but I don't need to do the same in Ubuntu?
<wyre> I don't specify that EFI System Partition (ESP) would be mounted in /boot/efi ?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: one for you ^
<wyre> in fact, if I try to change efi partition I haven't got so many options
<wyre> just "Use as:"
<wyre> and size
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: I fixed some minor EXT4 issues, booted with SSD 840 Pro into Ubuntu normally in port1 and SSD 860 EVO in port2, so far so good, boot was ok, login ok, I've mounted the SSD 860 EVO single NTFS partition okay, and fstab file only contains partition for the ubuntu 840 Pro, nothing else
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 839 in unison (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #840 unhandled exception with " [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839
<Zexaron> But this bug is kinda random, not consistent, it may work now, but may stop later after another boot
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: that bug is from 2005 oO
<bubblebobble> hi ppl :)
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: Now that I'm in ubuntu, and have both SSDs running and accessible, what kind of tools can I use to do more troubleshooting ?
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: dmesg, syslog and fstab
<Zexaron> Well I'm not sure why would it work for months and now this shows up all of a sudden
<Zexaron> lshw too ?
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: lshw is to list hardware
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: what are you gonna test exactly?
<tomreyn> wyre: if you boot with uefi, you need an ESP, yes. if you create partitions before you start the ubuntu installation, then there are no mount points at this time, you can only create partitons. those can be assigned mount points during the manual partitoning step during ubuntu installation.
<Zexaron> I've seen you guys mentioned a 840 Pro crtitical firmware bug, how is it called or where can I read more about it?
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: not a pro, 840 evo has a performance bug
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: check this on samsungs website
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: No idea what I can do inside yet, maybe gather data for starters, most of the testing was just doing various combinations of sata devices and ports, physical tests, running and seeing if it runs without BSOD or Kernel Panic for Linux
<tomreyn> wyre: we only support installing ubuntu here, not manjaro, but during ubuntu installation the ESP partition should be assigned the /boot/efi mount point, that's right
<Zexaron> Well, I have 840 Pro, but 850 and 860 are EVO
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: check the samsungs firmwares aswell, for your models
<Zexaron> 840 is much much older, like 2012-2013 ... not sure about 850 and 860
<Zexaron>  but I bought those two this year
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje:I said I did check all of that months before and through the years, and I did it for all SSDs just a week ago, at the same time when I did all the image backups and unlocked the HDDs from read only, Samsung Magician has to connect to the web now otherwise it says "not supported" and all FWs are up to date
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: to track down an issue, i reccomend focus on the actual thing that happens, not 10 other things that come across your mind..
<yates`> i just installed 18.04lts and there "ifconfig" command seems to be missing.
<yates`> how do i install ifconfig?
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: Yeah but man, those aren't other things, those are consequences, I had to deal with those too, and making backups is obviously a required step before doing any more testing, that's basics of troubleshooting, lockdown and backup first, I waited til the 4th BSOD unfortunately to realize something's way off
<Guest80899> clear
<Zexaron> The ubuntu 840 Pro was connected at the time along with the 4 data HDDs, and as sooon as I connect the 840 Pro with ubuntu I got weird issues on 860 EVO with Win10, so yeah it doesn't confirm Ubuntu fault but it doesn't happen with Linux Mint on another HDD
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 839 in unison (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #840 unhandled exception with " [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839
<tomreyn> yates`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#New_since_16.04_LTS
<tomreyn> Zexaron: https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/#download_tab_0101_anchorpar3-st_semi_down_list_ex
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: im gonna repeat myself..again..we dont have a clue how/what your data is stored on the ssd's, we never seen your fstab...so how can we help?
<Zexaron> But yeah I found 840 Pro to be quite slower when booting, compared to much older Crucial MX100 and the newer 850/860 so the performance thing is something I've noticed indeed, I found the articles and they say it extends beyond the EVO line
<ntd> when will ffmpeg packages be updated?
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: It's 9 o clock at evening and I have to run around with USB sticks to fetch and upload the data, I can only be so fast
<lotuspsychje> ntd: wich version are you after?
<Zexaron> And again, fstab doesn't seem to show anything special but heck I don't know
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: we cant see that from here :p
<Budgii> got my ethernet working on ubuntu, thank goodness!
<ntd> CVE-2018-6392, CVE-2018-6621, CVE-2018-7557, CVE-2018-10001, CVE-2018-12458, CVE-2018-13300, CVE-2018-13302.
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: you say sometimes only, your boot will fault an ssd
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, :D
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: how did you fix?
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, /pool method. some food helped me wake up
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Budgii
<ubottu> Budgii: Glad you made it! :-)
<ntd> i've recently been given the middle finger by complaining that you're not gonna update xenial vlc (which most of your desktop users will be using, yet "universe" for some reason)
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, time for getting those drivers for the wireless adapter now :D
<Budgii> thank ubottu!
<ntd> now there is a slew of vulns in ffmpeg, and, true to form, a week after debian patched these i have to come here and ask
<lotuspsychje> ntd: start from the start...wich version ffmpeg are you talking about on wich ubuntu version?
<ntd> affects every version of ffmpeg
<ntd> trusty, xenial, bionic, you name it
<lotuspsychje> ntd: so you say you found a new security flaw?
<ntd> no
<ntd> CVE-2018-6392, CVE-2018-6621, CVE-2018-7557, CVE-2018-10001, CVE-2018-12458, CVE-2018-13300, CVE-2018-13302.
<lotuspsychje> ntd: whats the problem exactly then?
<ntd> know know what a CVE is, right?
<lotuspsychje> ntd: update your system at all times to be safe...
<ntd> ok, i just can't
<lotuspsychje> why?
<ntd> lotuspsychje, those are vulns in ffmpeg
<ntd> all the other distros released updated packs a week ago
<ntd> ubuntu on the other hand? who the frak knows
<ntd> caught up in committee or something
<yates`> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> ntd: if you find a new security flaw, report to #ubuntu-hardened
<ntd> i recently had to point out that ubuntu had been accumulating 16 months of public imagemagick vulns before they finally updated it
<ntd> lotuspsychje, are you a bot?
<Anthaas> Does anyone else use KeePassXC with a database file that is synced to Google Drive?
<Anthaas> If so - does anyone know why my file only ever opens in read-only mode?
<Budgii> It's a miracle!
<tomreyn> ntd: did you look those CVEs up on ubuntu's security tacker?
<Budgii> Last post on this thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029402/how-to-install-driver-for-tp-link-archer-t9e-v1-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Budgii> I have wifi!!
<Budgii> going to disconnect momentarily..
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: I don't know for sure how it works because I've never booted throught the time with 840Pro alone, I've always booted with all the other disks connected including the 860 EVO with Win10
<Zexaron> So I don't have any pre BSOD control-cases
<Zexaron> to compare with
<ntd> tomreyn, no, ofc i read sports illustrated instead
<ntd> example: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-10001.html
<ntd> xenial, bionic? vulnerable...
<Zexaron> I just have 2 OSes and kept switching between, but I have other too, I kept switching sata devices to switch OS in the past,  put Win10 SSD out, put Win7 SSD in, it worked fine for years
<Zexaron> syslog doesn't seem to be a valid command
<tomreyn> ntd: it says DNE, meaning does not exist, meaning the (patched) verisons of the software in these ubuntu releases (if any) was considered to be not affected by this vulnerability.
<ntd> tomreyn, no, it says libav isn't affected
<tomreyn> ntd: if you would like to challenge this, i think you should contact the security team about it, not bring it up on this ubuntu support channel.
<ntd> if you muster all your wits and manage to look two inches further down on said page...?
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: should I install inetutils or busybox SYSLOGD ?
<tomreyn> ntd: right, ffmpeg on 18.04 needs triage. still not a topic for #ubuntu
<ntd> and 16.04
<ntd> and: WTF
<pauljw> man, do i love ignore!!
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: im getting sleepy so im just going to paste the data and see and finish for today
<ioria> ntd, ffmpeg is Community-maintained
<ioria> ntd, Canonical does not provide update, some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community
<ntd> libav*/misc=dependencies for tons of other packages
<ntd> which are not "universe"
<plex_dave> So I have a home server with /home on a separate drive. It won't boot into the gui but I can see my shares. Instead of wasting time diagnosing it, I think I'm gonna nuke and pave.
<loser2> not
<plex_dave> Is there a tutorial somewhere on installing while keeping my home partition?
<lotuspsychje> !home | plex_dave can this help?
<ubottu> plex_dave can this help?: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ntd> ioria, that's like making openssl "universe". go figure
<plex_dave> It's already on a whole separate "drive" (a raid)
<ioria> ntd, you know you can install from http://ffmpeg.org/releases/
<lotuspsychje> and snap
<plex_dave> I just want to make sure I'm installing correctly so as to continue using the same home partition.
<ntd> can i please talk to a grown-up?
<ntd> a man, perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> ntd: stop wining here please
<plex_dave> Wtf?
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: nothing happens with syslog or syslogd even tho I've installed the things it asked me
<lotuspsychje> ntd: you already have been told what you can do
<lotuspsychje> ntd: now stop using this channel for a discussion please
<ntd> right. next time you'll be recommending that i just compile the kernel myself instead of asking for package updates. i'll shut up now
<Zexaron> syslog does nothing, syslogd isn't found
<tomreyn> thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | Zexaron or
<ubottu> Zexaron or: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Zexaron> dmesg is same as syslog file?
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: dmesg is more for the errors happening
<ntd> well, this explains a lot...
<ioria> ntd,  kernel is  another story ; and you should know that too
<Zexaron> lotuspsychje: Okay I got, even some older log files, but I didn't found the COMRESET messages from boot in the firtst file
<Zexaron> would the verbose boot messages be in these logs too ?
<Zexaron> But I'm quite sleepy now, need to call it a day, i'm out of time this PC is also shared
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: anything happening in your system, should be in your logs
<tomreyn> that's if the log was writable at the time and the system logging daemon was alreaedy running
<tomreyn> (both of which is not the case during early boot)
<Zexaron> Hmm, well the first screen of letter goes through, and then the screne blinks, the ATA3 COMRESET failed messages were on the smaller letters, where you see the services being loaded
<Zexaron> I do have photos with phone, so, it's fine, I won't bother much you guys if this isn't ubuntu fault ofcourse, but I'll show you the diag info and pictures tomorrow or next time, if you guys are still around at the time
<Zexaron> later, bye
<wyseguy> tomreyn hey, i set 2222 within fail2ban and same thing...
<wyseguy> tomreyn https://imgur.com/a/pPx8Sf9
<wyseguy> timedout error
<wyseguy> maybe i just set port 22 instead of 2222
<tomreyn> wyseguy: did you restart fail2ban (assuming it it a service)?
<sysRPL> hello
<tomreyn> wyseguy: i haven't used it in years, so i'm not surehow it is managed nowadays. also, can you show iptables -L (or whatever you ran earlier) again=
<wyseguy> tomreyn no, but i did notice at the top of the file it said not to change anything in the file as an update will just wipe changes
<wyseguy> im just switching back to port 22 for everything...
<sysRPL> how can i setup xtightvncviewer to allow me to connect to my mac computer? it seems to never prompt for my mac user name. where can i provide the user name for my client to connect?
<wyseguy> tomreyn https://imgur.com/a/Vj48xIt
<wyseguy> well now i have a new error :) which is good
<wyseguy> "connection refused"
<tomreyn> wyseguy: personally i'd just run ssh on a non standard port, allowing only key based authentication, and remove fail2ban (unless you need it for other services)
<sysRPL> also, if i use remmina, the performance over wired LAN ins so incredibly laggy that it is unuseable
<tomreyn> wyseguy: so port 2222 is not listed at all in the iptables output now. that's fine if you'll go back to port 22, not so if you'Re still trying to get port 2222 working
<wyseguy> well i know that unifi servers have been having a lot of interest these days and it was heavly suggested to use it
<wyseguy> tomreyn right just gonna try port 22 for ow
<wyseguy> now
<Budgii> I downloaded the VNC .deb from this link, installed it in the software center. How do I launch it now? https://www.realvnc.com/en/connect/download/vnc/linux/
<wyseguy> so somewhere 22 is being blocked
<wyseguy> ip tables shows that its open...
<oerheks> Budgii, unsupported, it may not even have a starter
<Budgii> Ohh ok
<wyseguy> so im guessing the issue is under fail2ban?
<Budgii> well i'm trying to use Remmina Remote Desktop, and not sure what to put for 'server'
<Budgii> I have my device' IP and think i need something else thats like 192. . . something
<Budgii> So I thought i'd try VNC but ya.
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | Budgii
<ubottu> Budgii: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<oerheks> server ~ machine that runs the vnc service, you want to connect to
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: be carefull with vnc remote, its a security risk
<Budgii> really?
<oerheks> vnc over ssh would be wise
<tomreyn> wyseguy: "connection refused" means that something actaully returned a NACK message to your client, to inform it that the connection wont be possible. this would happen if no firewall (which would usually just drop the unwanted traffic, giving you the result you had previously) got in the way, but the end point (sshd) is not reachable.
<Budgii> Hmm. I was just wanting to use it for my rpi
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: if you dont know what your doing, youl get hammered 24/7
<wyseguy> tomreyn it looks like i dont have a jail.local file and only a jail.conf... maybe i need to copy the jail.conf and make a jail.local file
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, how hammered?
<tomreyn> wyseguy:in other words, you may have forgotten to restart the ssh server to make it use port 22
<Budgii> lotuspsychje, i've done SSH, but i want the head mode.
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: scanned and connect trys to your computer
<wyseguy> tomreyn ah so ill try restarting the ssh server?
<tomreyn> wyseguy: i dont know how fail2ban works. i know jails only from bsd, not linux.
<wyseguy> tomreyn found this.. https://vexxhost.com/resources/tutorials/how-to-protect-ssh-with-fail2ban-on-ubuntu-12/
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: lookup on ssh X then, perhaps in #openssh ?
<tomreyn> wyseguy: if you haven't restarted the ssh server after cahnging the configuration file, this is your issue. even if you have, restarting it should not hurt.
<Budgii> thanks lotuspsychje
<wyseguy> tomreyn sudo systemctl restart ssh
<tomreyn> wyseguy: right
<wyseguy> well hot dam
<wyseguy> im in
<wyseguy> woop woop
 * wyseguy offers tom a tux drink coaster
<tomreyn> finally a proper present!
<wyseguy> i can 2 tone it black and white on my printer :)
<oliver_swift> How does everyone feel about Kden live?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | oliver_swift
<ubottu> oliver_swift: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<wyseguy> pm me your PObox if you have one and send it out today :)
<tomreyn> wyseguy: that's kind of you. but no, thanks ;)
<wyseguy> okay, np. thanks though!
<wyseguy> well....
<wyseguy> im thinking it may be smart to still change the port to 2222...
<wyseguy> that would just be in iptables?
<wyseguy> and then try restarting ssh?
<wyseguy> oh wait, i would need to change it in sshd_config too
<tomreyn> it would be in iptables, in /etc/ssh/sshd_confg, and in whatever configuration files of fail2ban that may need changing to make it update the iptables rules it sets.
<qwebirc23508> how can this be possible, a lot of people and me lost wifi connection after last ubuntu update
<qwebirc23508> now days this never happens
<wyseguy> tomreyn i feel that because there is no fail2ban  local folder that it may not need to be added there
<wyseguy> seems that is just default
<wyseguy> let's see
<qwebirc23508> when can we have a real update to fix wifi problem on pcs
<tomreyn> wyseguy: https://serverfault.com/questions/382858/in-fail2ban-how-to-change-the-ssh-port-number
<tomreyn> see the first answer
<qwebirc23508> how to fix for now wifi
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: this is so generic, it's difficult to help you, you'll need to provide details, such as which ubuntu version you use, and especially which wireless hardware you use
<wyseguy> k
<qwebirc23508> how can i see hardware via ubuntu?
<wyseguy> qwebirc23508 sudo lshw
<wyseguy> ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: this will post it online, returning a http address you can pass to us: nc termbin.com 9999 <( lsusb 2>&1; lspci -nn 2>&1 ; )
<rosco_y> can anyone give me a few pointers about setting up WordPress and running it on my desktop?
<qwebirc23508> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<rosco_y> do I need to install LAMP?
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: actually use this instead: pastebinit <( lsusb 2>&1; lspci -nn 2>&1 ; )
<qwebirc23508> i install it about 5 minutes ago
<hidef> Hi anybody may know how I start the network manager gui if its not there ?
<qwebirc23508> how can i list hardware via ubuntu?
<rosco_y> qwebirc23508: lspci
<oerheks> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomreyn> rosco_y: you can do this, which will install a mysql database server and the apache httpd web server, and setup wordpress (but one which cannot be updated using wordpress' online update, i assume): sudo apt install mysql-server wordpress
<Budgii> anyone have a guide on how to encrypt usb drive?
<JamesB192> I have a PCI1814:0781 RT2790 wifi cardlet that is not working w/ Bioninc kernel 4.15.0-32-generic . any thoughts on how I can get it working again?
<tomreyn> Budgii: https://askubuntu.com/questions/500981/how-to-encrypt-external-devices
<Budgii> tomreyn, thanks!
<tomreyn> Budgii: actually, this is the original https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<Budgii> tomreyn, is there a way just to make a password protected file? I'm wanting to have passwords stored on a USB.
<qwebirc23508> -network                 descrição: Ethernet interface                 produto: 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller                 fabricante: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.                 ID físico: 0                 informações do barramento: pci@0000:09:00.0                 nome lógico: enp9s0                 versão: 12                 serial: 00:21:9b:ce:94:c9                 tamanho: 100Mbit/s                 capac
<blackflow> Budgii: use keepassxc or some other password manager for that.
<Budgii> i'd prefer it stored externally
<blackflow> Budgii: well yes, you select where the database file is.
<Budgii> oh! ok
<Budgii> i'll check that out instead. I was thinking about how if i forget the password to the drive... passwords are one thing, but files..
<qwebirc23508> how can be fix the wifi any idea?
<qwebirc23508> or when can we have a update to fix it
<qwebirc23508> ?
<JamesB192> qwebirc23508: I don't read spanish, but I thnk that was a 802.3 (wired) chip try finding the 802.11 (wireless lan) one
<Budgii> qwebirc23508, what flavor are you on?
<tomreyn> JamesB192: about your question: not working in which way? what do dmesg, syslog say about it? is it listed in network-manager?
<qwebirc23508>  descrição: PCI bridge              produto: 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5              fabricante: Intel Corporation              ID físico: 1c.4              informações do barramento: pci@0000:00:1c.4              versão: 02              largura: 32 bits              clock: 33MHz              capacidades: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list              configuração: driver=pcieport        
<tomreyn> JamesB192: also, whats the output of: lsmod | grep 'rt[0-9]'
<qwebirc23508> -network DISPONÍVEL                 descrição: Network controller                 produto: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY                 fabricante: Broadcom Corporation                 ID físico: 0                 informações do barramento: pci@0000:0b:00.0                 versão: 01                 largura: 64 bits                 clock: 33MHz                 capacidades: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list                 c
<JamesB192> it shows up in 'ip addr'  and lsmod returns 9 lines of results.
<tomreyn> JamesB192: so which driver is in use?
<Budgii> blackflow, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hhzp478td5/
<qwebirc23508> -pci:0              descrição: PCI bridge              produto: 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1              fabricante: Intel Corporation              ID físico: 1c              informações do barramento: pci@0000:00:1c.0              versão: 02              largura: 32 bits              clock: 33MHz              capacidades: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list              configuração: driver
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc23508> is this the one ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: BCM4312 is a wireless chipset.
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: so the last but one thing you pasted here is probably the one you are trying to make work.
<JamesB192> rt2800pci, rt2800mmio, rt2800lib, rt2x00pci rt2x00mmio, rt2x00lib ... rt2x00 seem to be the one in use.
<qwebirc23508> i see
<tomreyn> JamesB192: so what about it does "not work"?
<qwebirc23508> tks for the info, is it possible to make it work
<blackflow> !info keepassxc | Budgii
<ubottu> Budgii: keepassxc (source: keepassxc): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1+dfsg.1-1 (bionic), package size 1566 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<JamesB192> it's not showing or connecting to wireless networks
<qwebirc23508> there is no roolback to wifi?
<Budgii> blackflow, im not sure what you are telling me ;p
<blackflow> Budgii: oh I'm sorry, it's called keepassx before bionic. I guess you're not running bionic.
<tomreyn> JamesB192: does "rkfill list" suggest it is blocked?
<Budgii> Ohh ok
<Budgii> thanks haha
<Budgii> bingo!
<blackflow> Budgii: keepassxc is actually a fork of keepassx which stopped development
<JamesB192> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: yes
<tomreyn> JamesB192: sudo rfkill unblock 0
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: can you show: lspci -nn | grep BCM4312
<JamesB192> now neither soft nor hard blocked.
<Budgii> blackflow, i've got a new .keyfile made with a password. Is "Add new registry" what I want to do next?
<tomreyn> JamesB192: and are you able to configure it now in network-manager or whatever you normally use?
<JamesB192> yes, thank you.
<qwebirc23508> how can i show pls
<blackflow> Budgii: dunno about "registry", but you create a new Database, define where the file for it is (you said USB) and then you add new entries to that database.
<tomreyn> JamesB192: now it remains unknown what made it soft blocked in the first place. this can be a keyboard combo (Fn key or similar)
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | qwebirc23508
<ubottu> qwebirc23508: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> JamesB192: meaning this may happen again after reboot.
<Budgii> blackflow, strangely I can't see my USB when I try and create a key file. even though I can se it in file explorere
<JamesB192> it might, but I have more of a clue to guide me if/when it happens again.
<Rumen> Hello everyone
<Rumen> Guys any idea how to fix that?
<Rumen> https://pastebin.com/9YJ6r3ee
<qwebirc23508> ok i installed pastefinit
<qwebirc23508> and now
<tomreyn> lspci -nn | grep -i BCM4312 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> ^ qwebirc23508
<qwebirc23508> yes
<RtMF> oh my the venerable 4312...and its step-brother the 4321...or is the 4321 the easy-to-get-working one? I can never remember
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: this should return a http address you can then post here
<JamesB192> Rumen: not really but my first inclination is to suspect an error in a config file. I really need to stop listening to those.
<tomreyn> Rumen: rgrep off /etc/modprobe.d/
<Rumen> This happened after installation of Nvidia driver, the card (almost) work
<tomreyn> Rumen: i also suspect a misconfiguration, or rather a syntax error in the kernel module blacklist, which is why i suggest you run the above command and show its output
<Rumen> tomreyn Here you are   https://pastebin.com/ZdSgCvcB
<qwebirc23508> pastebinit
<qwebirc23508> no adrres on terminal why?
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: does the computer you ran it on have internet access at this time?
<tomreyn> Rumen: hmm this loos fine, maybe if we look at the other files, too ...
<qwebirc23508> yes
<qwebirc23508> its this computer
<qwebirc23508> but now i use cable to have intgernet
<qwebirc23508> what do i type on terminal to
<qwebirc23508> ?
<Rumen> tomreyn the driver I installed is nvidia-390 from "Update software" https://ibb.co/dJXv4J
<Rumen> tomreyn  which other files?
<tomreyn> ramses: for file in /etc/modules /etc/modules-load.d/* /etc/modprobe.d/*; do echo "[FILE: $file]"; cat $file; echo; echo; done | pastebinit
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: you run this:  lspci -nn | grep -i BCM4312 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: but maybe pastebinit is not installed on your computer?
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: but then you said you installed it, hmm...
<qwebirc23508> i did
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: you can try this alternatively: lspci -nn | grep -i BCM4312 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: wlaos what is the output of : lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: you can also manually copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then just put the resulting http address here
<qwebirc23508> sorry im lost
<qwebirc23508> after install pastebinit what to do and do i do in terminal?
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: type this and press enter: echo helloitsme | pastebinit
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: does this return a http addres then?
<tomreyn> if not, does it return an error message or something else?
<qwebirc23508> go it tks
<qwebirc23508> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cSHnpqc3yw/
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: so, since this example worked, the actual command i asked you to run earlier should also work. here's a simpler variation of this command: lspci -nn | pastebinit
<ubuntu__> Hey how can I manually make lvm+encryption preparation for manual installation?
<ubuntu__> I don't want to use lvm on a single disk
<ubuntu__> I want to use it on both
<ubuntu__> I got lvm setup what now ?
<qwebirc23508> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c87FVhHgdH/
<ubuntu__> Should I put dm-crypt ontop of lvm or below lvm ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: okay,so the last line of this lists your wireless chipset: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<qwebirc23508> i see
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: the "14e4:4315" (and 'rev 01') is important, it should identify your specific hardware and help you identify the correct driver for it.
<qwebirc23508> how to do that pls
<oerheks> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer sounds plausible
<oerheks> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubottu> Package firmware-b43-lpphy-installer does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> oh
<qwebirc23508> i wait
<wyseguy> tomreyn know much about phpmyadmin?
<tomreyn> oerheks: qwebirc23508 is on 16.04, there is firmware-b43-installer there
<tomreyn> oerheks: if you can guide there, i can try to help ubuntu__ with encrypting stuff
<oerheks> correct, that superseeds the lp-phy version
<tomreyn> wyseguy: not as much as #phpmyadmin (if this exists)
<wyseguy> mysql does
<wyseguy> and php does :)
<qwebirc23508> thats the issue i see
<qwebirc23508> any way to solv it
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer # and reboot
<qwebirc23508> or do i have to uninstall any programs
<tomreyn> ubuntu__: so, which layer should be lower, lvm or the disk crypto layer - that's a matter of preference. how many crypto passphrases do you want to enter during boot, and how many distinct crypto cotainers do you need?
<ubuntu__> I feel allright with having just one
<sweb> what's the problem with my netwrok at dns: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6FpG9mBysx/ ubuntu server 18.04
<tomreyn> ubuntu__: okay, then you probably want to have raw storages, a gpt partition table on each, enough partitions on each, then the block crypto layer, then lvm PV on top.
<tomreyn> ubuntu__: and maybe raid intere as well if you need it
<sweb> dnsmasq enabled also DNSStubListener=no for /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<tomreyn> ubuntu__: raid would go between "partitions" and "block crypto layer". that's unless you want to use the full, raw, unpartitioned storages for raid.
<tomreyn> ubuntu__: but you'll need to have ESP / biosgrub and /boot partitions outside of the complex layers somewhere.
<tomreyn> qwebirc23508: did it work?
<qwebirc23508> how can i make do this qwebirc23508: okay,so the last line of this lists your wireless chipset: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<qwebirc23508> and do this qwebirc23508: the "14e4:4315" (and 'rev 01') is important, it should identify your specific hardware and help you identify the correct driver for it.
<SimonNL> firmware-b43-installer
<SimonNL> was helping a user with it on #linuxmint minutes ago
<SPTRAL> Hola
<qwebirc37905> im lost agains
<qwebirc37905> qwebirc23508: the "14e4:4315" (and 'rev 01') is important, it should identify your specific hardware and help you identify the correct driver for it.
<qwebirc37905> what this means
<SimonNL> <oerheks> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer # and reboot      qwebirc37905 you did not see this message
<qwebirc37905> i lost cannection im back
<qwebirc37905> ok im going to re-bbot
<qwebirc37905> tks will be back
<oerheks> :-)
<erialdo> hello I killed the process pulseaudio because i thought it was an external program
<oerheks> pulseaudio would respawn, so it runs again
<erialdo> now I know it isn't because I have no sound in firefox and on chrome only loudspeaker sound no earbuds sound
<erialdo> any suggestions how do i fix it
<erialdo> ohh and one last thing i deleted sudo rm /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<erialdo> stupid me
<erialdo> i fixed it by reinstalling pulseaudio
<erialdo> thanks anyway
<Rumen> tomreyn I didn't understand which file we have to check?
<qwebirc1009> im back again
<qwebirc1009> wifi still dont work
<qwebirc1009> my last NIK <qwebirc37905>
<tomreyn> Rumen: anything which starts /etc/mod* basically, including in subdirectories
<qwebirc1009> and before was qwebirc23508
<tomreyn> qwebirc1009: you can get a better nick by typing /nick betternick
<qwebirc1009> nick LFC
<tomreyn> \o/
<LFC> any ideia why i still dont have wifi wireless
<tomreyn> LFC: first of all, you have a rather badly supported piece of hardware unfortunately.
<LFC> i see
<LFC> so better wait for a new ubuntu update?
<tomreyn> LFC: you could buy something newer and faster, and, if well planned, it would be better supported, too.
<tomreyn> LFC: no, you'd need to write a letter to broadcom asking them to please start supporting this device properly on linux
<LFC> i install ubunbu because it runs ok on this pc and its good for my needs
<LFC> i see
<LFC> so many issues makes me said how thinks stop working
<LFC> tks any way
<LFC> got a go for now
<LFC> hope to solve this issue
<tomreyn> LFC: we can try again another time
<tomreyn> but you may be better off getting some other hardware
<tomreyn> and maybe spend some time on learning your way aroudn the terminal, too
<tomreyn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LFC> i use this pc to record radio program ahd it helps
<LFC> see you tomorow
<LFC> tks
<tomreyn> see you
<boblamont> How do I safelyt empty the trash as root in Lubuntu? there's no trash can when I use PCManFM as root (and trash:/// doesn't work either)
<Rumen> Nvidia graphic drivers - blacklist nouveau  blacklist lbm-nouveau alias nouveau off alias lbm-nouveau off
<Rumen> Blacklist frame buffer https://pastebin.com/K505anMK
<Rumen> DKMS.conf is empty
<Rumen> nvidia-340.conf   blacklist nouveau    blacklist lbm-nouveau alias nouveau off   alias lbm-nouveau off
<CarlFK> ubunut minimal? (no desktop) install - some how it's dns stuff is broken.  it has "DNS Servers: 192.168.1.8" but doesn't seem to use it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cc7rdgpzgy/
<neoromantique> Hola, I want to reinstall ubuntu, I have /home on / partition, would deleting everything {except} /home and then installing ubuntu without formatting / work?
<gogeta> neoromantique: you can formart /
<gogeta> neoromantique: just dont format /home
<neoromantique> gogeta: they're same partition
<gogeta> neoromantique: then no
<neoromantique> Does ubuntu installer force formatting /?
<gogeta> neoromantique: you can try not doing it but it probly will just be a bad install
<jayjo_> i get the error "Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-common libmysqlclient20:amd64" - I've tried cleaning and updating etc, still no sucess
<jayjo_> any ideas what could be causing this?
<neoromantique> gogeta: Why would it be bad install?
<neoromantique> I will delete all folders in root except for /home
<neoromantique> I don't mind some user facing configs being mismatched between installs
<gogeta> neoromantique: give it a shot
<x764y2> jayjo: try sudo apt -f install and see if it helps
<neoromantique> well, here it goes
<neoromantique> gogeta: reboot time, I backed up my /home just in case
<x764y2> jayjo: can be something related to the dependencies
<tomreyn> neoromantique: you can do this, just don't use this partition during the next installation. or move everything around on this partition first so that whats not in /home/ there ends up on / on this partition and then use this partition as /home for the new install
<neoromantique> tomreyn: it's the only partition I have on SSD
<neoromantique> moving things around would be very slow so I'd prefer to avoid that
<tomreyn> neoromantique: how would it be slow on an ssd?
<neoromantique> tomreyn: because I backed it up on HDD
<tomreyn> okay, i guess i can't follow. good luck ;)
<neoromantique> Basically: I have /dev/sda1 that is root(which includes /home); What I want to do is remove everything BUT /home from that partition by basically rm-rf'ing it.
<neoromantique> what I expect to happen is I install ubuntu on that partition without formatting it, system will be fresh but /home will be mostly old(or completely untouched if I choose different username)
<neoromantique> am I missing something?
<tomreyn> i don't think this will work, installing without formatting it.
<jayjo_> x764y2: that gave me the same result: Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-common libmysqlclient20:amd64 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<neoromantique> tomreyn: Why? Any particular reason why it wouldn't?
<x764y2> jayjo_: can you show me the full log in PM?
<tomreyn> neoromantique: i just don't think the installer offers reusing an existing file system.
<neoromantique> ah, okay
<neoromantique> well, let me try it
<tomreyn> what i would do is rm -rf everything you no longer need, then unomunt and resize the file system, then fsck it, then resize the partition, then install, mounting this partition as /home
<tomreyn> although i'd actually not do this since i like lvm in between
<x764y2> jayjo_: did you try to do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<x764y2> ?
<tomreyn> + raid + crypto ;)
<gogeta> tomreyn: or img /home then restore it
<gogeta> tomreyn: your putting in alot of extra steps
<tomreyn> sure if you have enough space and storage is fast, that's the easier option.
<tomreyn> could also cp -pr /home/* to a new partition / file system
<neoromantique> tomreyn: Installer does offer it
<neoromantique> tomreyn: too late for your last tip, already in live env
<neoromantique> it seems to go smoothly, about to restart into a fresh system
<neoromantique> I've changed my username in homefolder so there won't be any conflicts re: that, I'll just manually move the files over on a live system
<neoromantique> Much faster to do it within same drive
<tomreyn> glad it worked! :)
<tomreyn> you may need to chown -R /home/* to new uid/gid
<Anthaas> I have a mounted Google drive, and have a KeePassXC file on there for passwords. Whenever I open it in KeePassXC it is readonly all the time?
<neoromantique> tomreyn: It did work, and yeah I did chown
<neoromantique> Now I'm booted into system with most important configs moved to new dir
<oerheks> Anthaas, read only tho who?
<tomreyn> Anthaas: can the same user 'touch' a file on the google drive?
<tomreyn> the same user who runs keepassxc, that is
<Anthaas> oerheks: It's my user account
<Anthaas> I am able to touch files
<tomreyn> Anthaas: so you can run the very "touch" command against a new file there, right?
<Anthaas> Oh wait
<Anthaas> Sorry
<Anthaas> Uhhh
<Anthaas> "operation not supported"
<tomreyn> how is it mounted?
<Anthaas> fstab
<tomreyn> run "mount" and tell us what the options are for this mount
<Anthaas> Hmm, trying to find it in there...
<Anthaas> My drive is at /run/user/1000/gvfs/google-drive
<tomreyn> so it uses gvfs-google, i guess
<Anthaas> Ahhh yeah I think so sorry
<Anthaas> I just checked what apps have access
<Anthaas> Google Drive Fuse Adapter
<illuminated> I think my head is going to explode
<tomreyn> well, i had assume dyou could just create files there, but apparently you cannot
<Anthaas> tomreyn: I am only trying to edit an existing one though?
<Anthaas> I just tried opening a weechat.conf I have there and editing it - there was no problem with that.
<tomreyn> Anthaas: you were trying to run touch against a new file when it returned "operation not permitted", weren't you? and the keepassxc database was probably never created on the groogle drive?
<Anthaas> It wasn't, it was moved there.
<tomreyn> Anthaas: okay, so when you ls -l both files, the weechat.conf and the keepassxc DB file, does it look the same for the permissions?
<Anthaas> Uhh, they all have stupid names
<Anthaas> not, for example, weechat.conf, but 0B5Ap0....etc.
<Anthaas> But they all have at least rw
<Anthaas> some have l at the start.
<tomreyn> l are links
<Anthaas> Sure
<tomreyn> well, i never worked with gvfs-drive, but i guess it is a problem if the file names change suddently, or are different on the CLI than on some GUI-
<Anthaas> I don't understand why this only applies for this kdbx file though?
#ubuntu 2018-07-22
<Anthaas> the weechat.conf file wasn't created on there either, but I can edit that absolutely fine.
<tomreyn> no idea, i never worked with it.
<rosco_y>  Can I install Ubuntu Server in a VirtualBox Machine, setup LAMP and Serve a WordPress website, that I could access from my ubuntu Desktop?
<Anthaas> Hmm, is there a way to see if KeePassXC runs as a different user?
<Anthaas> If so, there is an interesting restriction with FUSE that may be causing this.
<tomreyn> rosco_y: technically, yes.
<Anthaas> Yeah you can
<rosco_y> tomreyn: ty.  Practically, no?
<Anthaas> Vagrant would make this a lot easier for you though
<tomreyn> Anthaas: 'ps' will tell which user it runs as
<tomreyn> rosco_y: practically also depends on your abilities. ;)
<rosco_y> Anthaas: ty, what is Vagrant?
<rosco_y> tomreyn: yuck.  doesn't sound great.
<Anthaas> tomreyn: It maintains virtual machines for you
<rosco_y> It would be time to crack the Linux Administration books?
<tomreyn> rosco_y: it's not so hard.
<Anthaas> Vagrant and VirtualBox is a very common web development set up
<Anthaas> oops, that was meant for rosco_y
<rosco_y> Anthaas: I'll look into Vagrant.  Now that you mention it, I think I've heard of that before.
<Anthaas> There are 2 common approaches, Docker and Vagrant/VBox
<rosco_y> so Vagrant/VBox are a little joined at the hip?
<Anthaas> If you want to set up your own Wordpress site, I'd look at services which do this set up for you
<Anthaas> VBox is just a common virtualisation tool that is used with Vagrant
<Anthaas> others are available
<rosco_y> Anthaas: are you talking about signing up with a host?
<Anthaas> Yes, if you want a site up and running
<rosco_y> That actually sounds like a really good idea.
<Anthaas> If you are interested in development, steer clear from Wordpress
<Anthaas> As I said though, if you just want a site, there are a million and one hosts that will provision a box for you to just log in and get started with writing content
<rosco_y> Anthaas: I am interested in development, why do you recommend steering clear of WordPress?
<Anthaas> Because it is a security minefield
<Anthaas> And they are notorious for just ignoring security flaws
<rosco_y> Anthaas: That's really great advice.  I could skip all the hassles of building it from the ground up.
<rosco_y> Anthaas: and what alternative(s) would you suggest?
<Anthaas> You want to write a blog?
<Anthaas> What is your end goal
<rosco_y> Anthaas: yes, I was thinking of writing a blog, while learning the cms, and then publish if I felt the need.
<Anthaas> To what end though?
<Anthaas> What is the purpose of this?
<rosco_y> Anthaas: many things: I would like to learn a CMS, and I would like to learn how to pubish on the web, learn a bit more about Linux, and develop a blog.
<Anthaas> These are all separate things
<rosco_y> mostly I was thinking of developing a blog, without paying for the learning curve.
<Anthaas> All achievable completely separately.
<Anthaas> Is there a reason WHY you want any of these steps?
<rosco_y> Yeah they are, but they can be done simultaneously as well, but I am just now realizing how naive that is--when would I actually start blogging?  After I learn Vagrant, After I get the
<Anthaas> Do you need it for work, or what?
<rosco_y> Lamp stack set up.
<rosco_y> I'm disabled and trying to limp something together that amounts to anything that's more than nothing.
<Anthaas> Ok
<Anthaas> Well
<Anthaas> Firstly, you need to take small steps
<Anthaas> You need to learn one thing at a time.
<rosco_y> Anthaas: I really do appreciate that advice--I hadn't thought of looking for hosts letting people try thing out on trial basis.
<Anthaas> There is no use in learning very little of many things when you can learn a lot about one thing.
<rosco_y> Wow, that is the best advice I've heard in a million years.  I wish I could internalize it.
<Anthaas> Imagine you could say hello in English, French, German, Spanish, Japanese, Mandarin.
<Anthaas> Great
<Anthaas> You can do a little in many areas
<rosco_y> lol, perfect example
<Anthaas> Imagine you could hold a conversation in French and English
<Anthaas> Which is more useful?
<Anthaas> Go away, do some reading. Learn about Provisioning, Development stacks, Git, Web Frameworks, CMS, Deploying, SSH, Unix Command Line
<Anthaas> NOT AT THE SAME TIME
<Anthaas> But they will give you a lot of areas to look at
<rosco_y> Would you argue against learning WordPress on a commercial site (letting them worry about security?)
<rosco_y> I've had the impression that know WordPress can lead to work.
<Anthaas> Pfft
<Anthaas> Very niche work.
<Anthaas> Really, you'd be knowing PHP and integrating with Wordpress
<Anthaas> Wordpress is crap.
<Anthaas> We use the front end only in a couple of projects at work.
<rosco_y> What do you recommend?
<Anthaas> Because the backend is a fucking disaster.
<Anthaas> I don't.
<Anthaas> I run my own system haha
<Anthaas> Drupal is a nightmare too
<rosco_y> I've worked in asp before I was disabled.
<Anthaas> I worked in ASP too, but not that ASP you worked in :P
<rosco_y> and now I really enjoy working with .net.
<rosco_y> I think asp.net would be doable for me, I didn't really care for asp though.
<Anthaas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Answer_set_programming
<rosco_y> Woa, I am not fond of reading that code.
<rosco_y> I've weebled my way through quite a few languages, and I can't make heads or tails of this stuff.  My guess is that the writer is using really bad variable names.
<rosco_y> or rather, that's my hope.
<Anthaas> Nope
<Anthaas> That is the standard.
<Anthaas> Its a logic programming language.
<Anthaas> More power than Prolog, but fewer features
<rosco_y> oooh.  I've heard of that, as it programming cuircut boards and such?
<Anthaas> No
<rosco_y> well, I've been wrong before...
<Anthaas> :P
<Anthaas> Im off now anyway, good luck!
<rosco_y> hey!  Nice meeting you Anthaas!  Thanks!
<Delvien> Loading up ubuntu in as a guest in a vm, using the QXL driver all I get are black areas of the screen and windows only show when moving them around. Anyone run into this>?
<nukes> He
<nukes> hey*
<linux_dev-001> sup
<rfm> Delvien, afaik the vbox guest adapter knows not of QXL (which is a QEMU thing, right?)  surprised it works at all... the only video drivers that I know of that work are the generic VESA one and the vboxvideo that is installed with Guest Additions...
<xjkx> How do I configure monitors in gdm ? My monitors are well set correctly in Gnome, but when gdm screen comes up, they're not
<ALowther_> It appears that the DNS servers assigned by my network router is not allowing certain domains to resolve...Where is the appropriate place to manually set global DNS servers on my machine, no matter which network I am connected to?
<JacobTDC> Hello?
<JacobTDC> I'm looking for support regaurding SynPS/2 problems. Can anyone here help?
<JacobTDC> How exactly does this work?
<kk4ewt> you keep asking and when someone has an idea what you are referring to they will answer
<JacobTDC> XD okay then.
<CWtheDeveloper> What's up people
<wyseguy> CWtheDeveloper just watching the live hostage situation
<guiverc> JacobTDC: don't ask too often; they are volunteers here who do other things, and look here on occasion and answer the questions they can. Try and avoid asking too much (see !patience), and if you don't get help at one time, you can always try at other times..  (in the mean time you can search askubuntu, or prior chat's here [everything is logged]) etc
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04> I have a 500gb sata hdd in a 3.0 usb enclosure > When i boot the usb per bios it is recognized in gparted,parted -l, fdisk -l it list it as /dev/sda which is my internal hdd>my internal is then listed as /dev/sdb and contains all my partitions> If i shutdown disconnect the usb the partition return to the proper designation>what is happening??
<Bashing-om> texla: The first drive seen by the system is identified as 'sda' .
<guiverc> texla: as i understand what you've said; the sdX designations are set by your BIOS which is why they aren't a good idea in referring to drives/devices (as they can change) - why UUID is the better alternative to 'mount' etc drives & devices
<texla> Bashing-om, Can i go ahead and use gparted and install suse to sda and it will boot which ever one I WANT TO RUN
<guiverc> this is a Ubuntu Support room; SuSE or openSUSE are off-topic here texla
<Bashing-om> texla: Most likely .. best ask suse about their operating system requirements.
<texla> Bashing-om, At the moment it is booting Ubuntu when i boot the usb
<JacobTDC> guiverc: okay, will do.
<JacobTDC> I'm having problems with SynPS/2 devices. The keyboard (usually) doesn't work at the login screen, but works without fail in GRUB or the BIOS Setup. I know for a fact that they are both using "SynPS/2" because the output logs from xinit refer to them as that before saying "No input driver specified, ignoring this device". How do I fix this problem?
<JacobTDC> Currently, I just have to reboot and hope everything works at next boot.
<JacobTDC> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 2650 with Ubuntu Minimal/CLI 18.04. Yes, I know it's a dinosaur.
<Bashing-om> texla: I do not know SusE - can not advise in this instance .
<JacobTDC> Oops... I didn't mean to send all that... XD
<Bashing-om> texla: maybe ask in the ##linux channel .
<CWtheDeveloper1> Okay, not quite rocket science but I finally got pidgin working
<texla> Bashing-om, Okay how about installing Ubuntu 18.04 to the usb enclosure
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: Maybbe .. look in bios and change the USB to "legacy" . For what bios pasess off to the operating system.
<Bashing-om> yena: sure .. just have in mind how you want to boot it .
<JacobTDC> Bashing-om: I'm pretty sure my BIOS is so old it doesn't havr Legacy settings, and the keyboard isn't usb, anyways...
<JacobTDC> Bashing-om: yup, no legacy mode.
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: I too run an old PS2 mechanical keyboard .. I must set USB settings to use legacy .
<JacobTDC> Bashing-om: How do I do that? I can't find Legacy Settings in my BIOS... :(
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: 2007 machine with Phonix nios .
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: All I can suggest is look and see what is available to change USB settings in your particular bios .
<JacobTDC> Bashing-om: Absolutly nothing. I'm pretty sure this BIOS is from 2000... XD
<JacobTDC> I have parrallel port settings, though...
<JacobTDC> It is PhoenixBIOS Version A13
<MrCorvid> Hello! So, I want to make a script that, when called runs the "screen" command, which then upon creation runs the "optirun" command (from bumblebee, for controlling nvidia GPUs) which then runs the java command to run a program under optirun within the screen.
<MrCorvid> The issue I am having now is that when this happens, the java program crashes because it attempts to modify files that it cannot because it needs root permissions. So, I need to A) find a way to have the script give ONLY  either that optirun command OR that java command sudo privaleges (that initial script is being run with root privileges due to it being owned by the root folder, and also being accessed by systemd)
<MrCorvid> or B) make it so that jar can access all the files it needs without root without enabling ANYONE to modify or run those files other than root and this jar
<JacobTDC> I need to setup a laptop with SynPS/2 keyboard and mouse, but my BIOS has no legacy settings.
<MrCorvid> JacobTDC: I would assume its either a rack management laptop probably dell, or its genuinely an old laptop
<MrCorvid> Correct?
<JacobTDC> MrCorvid: correct, it's a dinosaur. Sorry it took me so long to respond.
<MrCorvid> JacobTDC if its not a recent dell rack management laptop, the only reason I could imagine it having a ps/2 port would be because its ancient, and at that time period there was no such thing as "legacy" - that only came around when windows 10 and secure boot became a thing
<MrCorvid> JacobTDC so you should be able to install linux just fine on it like any other laptop, the only issue with installing a modern version of ubuntu is it might have gotten a bit of bloat that relies on new hardware, I wouldn't know, so if installing standard ubuntu doesn't work,
<MrCorvid> do a headless install with the "minimal server" version, and bolt on things piece by piece till something breaks
<MrCorvid> what exactly is your issue?
<JacobTDC> MrCorvid: well, it's having problems with the keyboard and mouse. The keyboard (usually) doesn't work at the login screen, but works without fail in GRUB or the BIOS Setup.
<JacobTDC> MrCorvid: it is headless
<JacobTDC> Sorry those were out of order. I didn't notice your response until AFTER I hit return... XD
<JacobTDC> MrCorvid, you there?
<JacobTDC> Welp, bye.
<JacobTDC> If you need anything, MrCorvid, msg me (I think freenode lets you do that?).
<emma> Is Ubuntu Mate a good choice for an old laptop?
<matsaman> emma: how old?
<matsaman> some laptops are older than others, but any version of GNOME (MATE [GNOME 2]) is going to be heavier than many other alternatives (Xfce, etc.)
<pantato> sooo I somehow broke my package manager when I tried to switch nvidia-390 metapackage to nvidia-340 in the ubuntu driver gui. I was having some video problems and I wanted to see if it would solve it, but now everything is messed up. Here is a paste of what I'm seeing https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WxKjMGWRyj/
<gogeta> matsaman: kubuntu is a good choice shockingly
<matsaman> gogeta: compared to GNOME, maybe, but then you're comparing a beastly large DE with another one
<purplepod> old isn't necessarily a good determining factor.  A T430 with a 3rd gen i7 M-series CPU is about as powerful as a T480 with an 8th gen i7 U-series CPU
<gogeta> matsaman: no the days of kde being heavy are history
<purplepod> the difference is power consumption/heat/battery life
<gogeta> matsaman: it stacks up to xfce now
<matsaman> nonsense, do be quiet
<emma> my auntu has this vostro 1700 DELL that was running windows XP until avast ruined it.  Now she's letting me put Linux on it for her so Im trying to find something that will be a good experience for her.
<gogeta> matsaman: the devs stipped away the blote
<purplepod> https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/831crw/cpu_performance_over_time_from_t420_to_t480/
<matsaman> emma: you can configure most DEs and WMs to work like XP
<emma> I thought maybe Ubuntu Mate but it should be pretty light probably.  Can you run a 32 bit version on any machine?
<matsaman> gogeta: shhh
<emma> matsaman: yeah
<gogeta> matsaman: then dont ask for advice and enjt your overbloted mate
<matsaman> emma: what's the processor?
<gogeta> enjoy
<matsaman> gogeta: I didn't, pay attention
<emma> matsaman: how can i tell ?
<gogeta> emma: oh it was you
<emma> i have a xubuntu live cd in there
<emma> is there something you can type at the command line to learn if the processor is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<matsaman> emma: from GNU/Linux? cat /proc/cpuinfo; although you could do egrep -i ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo to get the info I'd want, too
<gogeta> emma: pretty mutch anything not gnome 3 is a good choice
<matsaman> well, GNOME and GNOME 3 in particular are on purpose macOS clones by default
<matsaman> though they _can_ be reconfigured to work more like Windows
<matsaman> of course these days Windows emulates macOS more and more, too
<matsaman> but you said she's used to XP, so that's no matter
<gogeta> emma: lscpu
<emma> gogeta: your name seems familiar to me
<gogeta> emma: yea i think i helped you on soemthing before
<emma> matsaman: it says intel core 2 duo cpu 2.000 GHz
<gogeta> emma: so its 64bit
<Bashing-om> pantato: Try ' sudo apt purge nvidia ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<emma> how do you know if it should be 32 bit or 64 bit tho?
<matsaman> emma: what's egrep -i ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo say
<gogeta> emma: anything core serise and up are
<pantato> Bashing-om: tried the former,
<emma> matsaman: well that shows many 3 and 4 letter acronyms
<matsaman> emma: egrep -i ' lm ' --color=yes /proc/cpuinfo then
<matsaman> you're looking for ' lm '
<emma> i see it say lm in there
<matsaman> okay, then it's definitely 64-bit
<matsaman> which is what you may as well use
<pantato> Bashing-om: it looks like nvidia is all removed...but the package manager is broken
<emma> ok
<gogeta> emma: if you do ls cpu you will see Architecture:        x86_64
<gogeta> lscpu
<emma> it does say x86_64
<gogeta> emma: that means its 64bit
<emma> well this is a 64 bit xubuntu live cd
<matsaman> that's also a good indication =P
<emma> is it reading the os or the hardware?
<gogeta> emma: lol
<matsaman> but the 'lm' is the best indication
<emma> ok
<pantato> Bashing-om: yeah when i run ubuntu-autoinstall I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4Dt2qBSWht/
<matsaman> KDE might indeed be the most Windows-like out of the box; shame it blows so hard and they constantly betray their end users, just like GNOME
<matsaman> and it's C++ centric, and the GUI toolkit is developed for-profit
<matsaman> blah blah blah
<gogeta> emma: bay no attetion to the clowns
<gogeta> pay
<matsaman> Xfce is pretty easily reconfigured to be like Windows, even though Ubuntu's default preconfiguration has it more like macOS for some reason
<Bashing-om> pantato: Package manager days files are in residence " /var/cache/apt/archives/libnvidia-gl-390_390.48-0ubuntu3_i386.deb " and the amd64.deb versions, Might remove them and try again .
<gogeta> emma: xfce kde mate are all a good choice
<gogeta> emma: unlesss you wanna go bare bones light then lxde
<matsaman> I've got my incredibly software illiterate father on Xfce configured to work like old Windows; he's pretty happy
<emma> oh really kde too?  I myself use kubuntu but i thought maybe kubuntu is too much for a laptop so old it was running xp
<emma> this laptop only has 3 gb ram i think
<matsaman> emma: old isn't what it used to be
<gogeta> emma: kde whent lightwight recently
<matsaman> a number of years ago computers/laptops stopped being leaps and bounds more powerful each new season, and kind of plateaued
<gogeta> emma: its slightly heaver then xfce
<pantato> Bashing-om: like, type rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libnvidia-gl-390_390.48-0ubuntu3_i386.deb ?
<matsaman> such nonsense
<pantato> Bashing-om: sorry, i'm kinda new
<gogeta> matsaman: im running kde on a centrino so stop being a clown its not funny now
<pantato> Bashing-om: should i just remove all the .debs for nvidia except the xserver one in that folder "/var/cache/apt/archives" ?
<Bashing-om> pantato: yeah ,, and /var/cache/apt/archives/libnvidia-gl-390_390.48-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb . Or one can remove all the files in the archive directory .
<emma> i read mate is good for someone who is looking for a 'traditional desktop metaphor' -  I thought that was an interesting phrase.
<matsaman> centrino is a marketing term
<gogeta> matsaman: same as a core 2
<emma> What is the non-traditional metaphor ?
<pantato> Bashing-om: ahh ok I'll just wipe the folder. I have really good internets
<matsaman> emma: mate is nothing in particular more than maintained GNOME 2, which is an older version of GNOME 3, which is GNOME, which is a desktop that attempts to clone macOS
 * matsaman shrugs
<emma> I see
<matsaman> there is some merit in the argument that GNOME 2 was less awful than 3, for various reasons, but
<Bashing-om> pantato: ' sidp apt clean ' will clean them all out .
<matsaman> it had the same goals, really
<pantato> Bashing-om: I'm still getting the same error
<emma> matsaman: what do you think about xfce ?
<matsaman> emma: I would say more than anything: if you're using KDE, and you will be supporting her, you may as well put her on KDE
<Bashing-om> pantato: sUdo apt clean **
<matsaman> it'll make it easier to do the things for her that you want to do
<matsaman> emma: I use Xfce, it's easily the least terrible "full" desktop environment
<gogeta> emma: its all personal prefrence in the end.
<emma> matsaman: sounds like a good idea to me as long as kubuntu doesn't just drag an old laptop to the ground or freezeup with only 3 gb ram
<matsaman> shame GNOME 3's GTK+ v3 is so hard to avoid even on Xfce
<pantato> Bashing-om: I still get the same thing. What if I remove the diversions?
<gogeta> emma: i run on 4gb
<matsaman> emma: nah, GNOME 3 wouldn't either
<gogeta> emma: bone idel its using around 400mb ram
<matsaman> emma: there was a time about ten years ago, when Xfce vs KDE/GNOME was a big, big deal
<matsaman> but laptops have been able to handle most anything ootb for many years now
<pantato> Bashing-om: like with dpkg-divert --package nvidia-340 --remove ?
<matsaman> and GNU/Linux DEs aren't like Windows or macOS, constantly needing exponentially more beefy hardware to keep up
<matsaman> they have their share of bloat and misdirection, but not like that
<emma> that's cool
<gogeta> matsaman: kinda the issue with mate atm alot of bloat
<pantato> Bashing-om: what if i run that on the diversions mentioned in the errors? would that break anything?
<matsaman> I should mention, though, that Xfce in a lot of distros comes with lots of GNOME stuff, even though it isn't technically required
<gogeta> matsaman: when its easting 900mb of ram
<matsaman> it's still more straightforward to configure & use, though, less macOS-y
<matsaman> yeah GNOME devs aren't my favorite
<Bashing-om> pantato: Ya maybe have a driver conflict " libGL.so.distrib by nvidia-340 " . pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<emma> like xubuntu?
<gogeta> emma: xubuntu is xfce
<matsaman> but if they're after a macOS clone, obviously using tons of resources makes sense =P
<matsaman> Xubuntu comes with Xfce, though it's a little preconfigured to be more like GNOME/macOS _visually_ by default
<matsaman> this is easily undone, if you like
<emma> no my aunt is capable of learning to use her computer but I wouldn't want to make it more difficult than necessary
<pantato> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xz2b7szQR3/
<gogeta> emma: i gotta give points for kde then everything is point and click when it comes to making changes
<matsaman> this would be the you-can-configure-everything-via-a-mouse-which-matters-because-someone-having-trouble-with-avast-on-windows-would-ever-even-attempt-that argument? =P
<emma> kde is probably my own personal favorite
<pantato> Bashing-om: I can't even watch videos at this point. So choppy
<matsaman> you should use that, then, you'll be more familiar with tweaking it, and that'll help you support it
<gogeta> emma: i would go with a personal favret then
<emma> i like kubuntu pretty much but i always thought it's resource heavy since on my own laptop some times the web browser freezes.
<gogeta> emma: as i said its all personal prefrence in the end
<matsaman> emma: well, web browsers are terribly made, and websites even moreso
<matsaman> what browser, out of curiosityi?
<gogeta> emma: yea chrome is a system hog
<matsaman> curiositeeee*
<Bashing-om> pantato: Pastebin ' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia ' .
<pantato> Bashing-om: I'm assuming you want an asterisk at the end of nvidia?
<emma> matsaman: with google chrome it will some times freeze up (this is usually after ive had it running a long time and probably many tabs open) and possibly if i wait a long time it will come back to life.   Then I tried Firefox instead. With Firefox open a long time and with many tabs open it freezes slightly less often but if/when it does freeze there is no hope of it ever coming back without a reboot.
<Bashing-om> pantato: will mke no difference here to wildcard with an asterisk .
<matsaman> google chrome? That'll be a proprietary binary built by Google
<matsaman> you should at the very least use chromium, built by your distro maintainers
<matsaman> it'll surely run immensely less terribly
<gogeta> emma: nothing will fix chrome being a pig
<matsaman> yeah they'll always suck, but that'll reduce it
<pantato> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZvkF52vrWF/
<Budgii> Anyone noticed firefox has been a hog the last 3 months?
<emma> you think chromium can run the google translate plugin?
<gogeta> emma: yea
<illuminated> I like gnome-shell
<emma> i'll definitely give it a try then
<matsaman> there should be nothing you'd want that chromium can't handle
<gogeta> emma: its still chrome everything should work
<illuminated> chromium is what chrome is built from
<matsaman> yeah a bunch of devs that aren't goofs who work at google just spent ages cleaning up its absurd code and build process
<lol-md5> qemu: pressing any key causes it to be prefixed with ^[ (aka ESC)
<lol-md5> i can't type d or f, pressing backspace causes an entire word to be deleted, and to go up in shell history i need to press ctrl+up
<lol-md5> i'm running qemu-system-x86_64 alpine.qcow -boot c -net nic -net user -m 256 -localtime
<pantato> Bashing-om: stumped?
<lol-md5> so idk if this is an ubuntu problem or alpine problem
<matsaman> you don't want to run alpine anyway, trust me
<lotuspsychje> how is that related to ubuntu?
<matsaman> for that matter, I don't really know why you're using QEMU to run GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<lol-md5> lotuspsychje i'm ruhnnign QEMU emulator version 2.11.1(Debian 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.4)
<lol-md5> that's why i thought it was relevant
<Bashing-om> pantato: What a nvidia 390 driver install should look like : http://termbin.com/bjgl - you install is in pieces .. not at all sure how we are going to get out the mess .
<lol-md5> ubuntu 18.04
<pantato> Bashing-om: ok thanks for trying
<lol-md5> so what should i do?
<Bashing-om> pantato: Just not sure of a best means here .. but we can see if we can make the package manager happier ' sidp apt install libnvidia-gl-390 libnvidia-gl-390:i386 ' .
<Bashing-om> sudo **
<pantato> Bashing-om: tried that. Same result as apt --fix-broken install
<pantato> Bashing-om: I haven't tried removing the diversions mentioned in the errors yet
<pantato> Bashing-om: heyyy that worked
<pantato> for FILE in $(dpkg-divert --list | grep nvidia-340 | awk '{print $3}'); do dpkg-divert --remove $FILE; done
<pantato> :)
<pantato> BASH is neato
<Bashing-om> pantato: can you now purge nvidia ,,, to get a clean state to re-install ?
<matsaman> dpkg-divert --list | grep nvidia-340 | awk '{ print $3 }' | parallel dpkg-divert --remove
<matsaman> I wonder if dpkg-divert works in parallel =P
<matsaman> I guess there's always -j 1
<cxc99> i'm trying to search for ^docker with apt search, but it's listing stuff that starts with g..is there a different way?
<pantato> Bashing-om: well, i rebooted, and everything is peachy now. I don't wanna mess with it any further tbh
<pantato> Bashing-om: I'll check the output of that command you gave me earlier to see if it matches with mine
<matsaman> cxc99: | egrep -i '^docker'
<matsaman> there's probably a better (less hugely antique) tool you can use instead, though
<lotuspsychje> cxc99: there is also a docker snap, snap find docker
<Bashing-om> pantato: :)
<pantato> Bashing-om: hmm yeah it's still fractured as heck
<matsaman> hate me some docker =)
<pantato> i'll try doing a clean install
<pantato> I hope it doesn't break..
<pantato> lol again it just says "Package 'nvidia' is not installed, so not removed
<pantato> Bashing-om: I don't think that command does what you think it does
<cxc99> i was just thinking the regex i was searching for was wrong... does apt-cache search not support it?
<scientes> cxc99, aptitude does
<illuminated> scientes:  how do you use 'aptitude' ?
<illuminated> ahh I see you have to install it
<scientes> illuminated, it is similar to apt-get
<scientes> but it also has a cli gui
<scientes> ncurses
<scientes> there is also synaptics
<scientes> which is gtk
<illuminated> in the apt man page it says to search for what package contains a particular file to use apt-file
<scientes> yes install apt-file
<illuminated> there is no apt-file binary man page or anything
<scientes> then run apt update
<illuminated> ahh ok
<illuminated> I thought it would be in the base system since it was mentioned in the man page
<scientes> you can also use http://packages.ubuntu.com/file:/foo/bar
<scientes> instead of installing apt-file
<scientes> apt-file subscribes you to Contents.gz which lists every file in every package
<illuminated> I see
<scientes> so it makes apt update take longer
<illuminated> so there is no core functionality like the yum provides feature
<scientes> thats why it isn't installed by default
<scientes> yum is insane in this regard
<scientes> it uses a massive sqlite database
<scientes> which has to be downloaded over and over again
<scientes> it is absolutely crazy
<illuminated> I guess I never really noticed it cuz my internet is fast enough that a few mb is nearly instant
 * scientes re-wrote command-not-found https://github.com/shawnl/command-not-found
<scientes> thats why i know this
<matsaman> call me crazy, but I always found bash's regular command not found sufficient to realize I hadn't that command =P
<scientes> ubuntu actually is using a python program
<scientes> packages.ubuntu.com/command-not-found
<scientes> oh IC
<scientes> the problem is that the command is sometimes differn't from the package
<scientes> like alsa-utils or x11-utils
<scientes> it helps people using tutorials from the internet
<illuminated> one thing that is annoying is the different package names across different distros
<illuminated> and what is contained within the packages
<nurul> hi guys
<matsaman> hi
<nurul> how are you marsaman
<nurul> sorry Matsaman
<nurul> :p
<matsaman> hokay, & ye?
<nurul> doing good
<nurul> i am new to this
<matsaman> coool
<nurul> why peoples are leaving?
<illuminated> people come and go all the time
<matsaman> it's almost 1am EST
<illuminated> that's normal on irc
<illuminated> any chat really
<nurul> hellow
<nurul> gotcha
<nurul> where are you from guys?
<nurul> where have you all gone?
<nurul> hi my
<Budgii> hi
<nurul> how are you budgii?
<illuminated> nurul, I don't want to discourage you, but this is an ubuntu help channel.  It's customary to remain on-topic.  The network generally provides a 'general chat' type channel and some channels provide their own specific off-topic channels to where you can talk about anything.  So, basically, not to put you off, but do try to remain on-topic...
<nurul> hey who is this guy illuminated?
<nurul> are you really trying to scare me out or something else?
<illuminated> no
<illuminated> just trying to 'educate' you on 'how things work'
<nurul> i am here to  be a friend of yours man
<nurul> ok bro
<illuminated> i'm not trying to be a jerk
<xamithan> You can be friend in #ubuntu-offtopic.  He just trying to help you not get banned
<illuminated> but if you get off-topic the channel admins can kick you out of the channel
<nurul> ok sorry
<nurul> i told you guys that i am new to this
<illuminated> right.. and that's ok.  just educating you on 'the rules'
<nurul> thnx
<nurul> hi guys
<nurul> why is everyone stopped talking?
<xamithan> No one has a support issue
<nurul> yeah youre right xamithan
<genewitch> i wish ayufan would update to bionic
<genewitch> i tried like 6 times to recompile the kernel myself, nothing doing. and normally i am adept.
<matsaman> what's ayufan?
<gogeta> xamithan: guess not
<gogeta> xamithan: you dont get alot at this time of day
<jayjo> is there a way to have separate background images on ubuntu 1604lts with multiple monitors?
<jayjo> It looks like there is something called nitrogen, but it appears to hide icons from the desktops
<matsaman> which desktop, which graphics driver?
<jayjo> how do I find that info?
<jayjo> I have the GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
<jayjo> using lshw -c video
<pantato> Bashing-om: maybe that's an aptitude command?
<matsaman> lspci -v | grep -i vga -B 2 -A 2 maybe
<matsaman> lsmod | egrep -i 'nv|nouveau'
<matsaman> ps aux | grep X
<matsaman> the proprietary nvidia driver has a couple different ways to do multiple monitors, that's one factor
<matsaman> your desktop is the other
<matsaman> GNOME 3 made it harder to do what you want at some point, at least
<jayjo> Yes all of those commands confirmed the nvidia driver. how do I look into the multiple monitor thing, then?
<matsaman> how many lines does 'ps aux | grep X | grep -v grep' spit out?
<ducasse> jayjo: 'feh' might be able to do it, it has several options for multiheaded setups. see the man page.
<jayjo> two, a /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg and a cassandra entry
<matsaman> weird
<matsaman> and what desktop environment?
<Skaface82> kde can do the multiple background images
<gogeta> Skaface82: yes
<gogeta> Skaface82: slect wallpaper type you can make it a slide show or image of the dat etc
<gogeta> day
<Skaface82> oh wow i didnt notice that feature... image of the day
<pantato> Bashing-om: would you be happy if i did the command with the wildcards on each end?
<pantato> Bashing-om: the meta package itself is called nvidia-driver-390
<pantato> there's no "nvidia" metapackage
<pantato> unless you're using a repo i'm not
<_1dsfa> hola
<_1dsfa> msg abadon_ hola
<cry_wolf> hey!
 * _1dsfa waves hello with robot hand
<_1dsfa> hi
<_1dsfa> how to mention someone on IRC chat?
<BottomFeeder> Anyone have the Tor bundle installed properly in Ubuntu 18 and can help me install it? Not the Browser, the full Tor Bundle. Thanks
<BottomFeeder> Help me install Tor bundle anyone ?
<guiverc> BottomFeeder: do you mean https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/tor  ; it's in universe
<BottomFeeder> guiverc im not sur ewhat i meaust not the tor browser on it sown., but the 'sudo service to start' packages. so i cna tos with any apps also, not just browser
<BottomFeeder> sorry i dont understand it well
<BottomFeeder> not esure what i mean, but not just the tor browser on its own *
<BottomFeeder> i installed the services, but they dont seem to work properly.  on mint i got a terminal messsage saying tor services are starting when i type sudo service to start,  but on ubuntu i get no such message.  i think its not working as it should
<Toxmi> Hi, I've btrfs partition in /dev/sdb2. It's been mounted and everything seems working. But after I had a electricity outage I now get `open_ctree failed` error on the device. On the surface it seems good. I do btrfs check and it's ok as well. is there anything I could become sure of?
<guiverc> that package contains what I believe you want  (it doesn't include the tor-browser; it only 'recommends' the tor-browser; the most common program people use it for)
<Toxmi> I've no clue why this erros comes up in the journal...
<BottomFeeder> its says its best to use synaptic t oinstall.  but i dont know how
<BottomFeeder> im installing anyway from the link you gave
<BottomFeeder> amd 64 version i guess i want
<BottomFeeder> and still i get no confrimation message when i sudo service tor start
<BottomFeeder> ah.. tor just wont work proerly on ubuntu. i dont understand it as ubuntu is most populer
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: You can try traktor to install it properly
<BottomFeeder> sorry ie not heard that before
<BottomFeeder> and its not in software center
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: https://gitlab.com/tractor-team
<BottomFeeder> thanks.  which way do i install it please
<BottomFeeder> 'In Debian based distros, make sure that you have software-properties-common package installed an then do as following:'
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: If you go to the traktor repo on the above link you can find the installation.
<BottomFeeder> is that right ? or am ilooking at wrong oart.  ive no idea with this stuff
<BottomFeeder> i did but i dont know waht thing to install
<BottomFeeder> lots of folders there
<Toxmi> https://gitlab.com/tractor-team/tractor
<BottomFeeder> yes im there
<BottomFeeder> but now waht?
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: just follow the instruction, install that package then sudo add that ppa repo and go on...
<BottomFeeder> 'In Debian based distros, make sure that you have software-properties-common package installed an then do as following:'
<BottomFeeder> i dont even know how to install that package
<BottomFeeder> no link there for it
<Toxmi> you'll do these:
<Toxmi> sudo apt install software-properties-common (if you have not)
<Toxmi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tractor-team/tractor
<Toxmi> sudo apt update
<Toxmi> sudo apt install tractor
<Toxmi> then you can run traktor by command line, no other thing is required. just these
<BottomFeeder> thanks.. trying it now
<Toxmi> *tractor ( i spell it wrong)
<BottomFeeder> how to run by command line?   sudo apt tractor start  ?
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: no
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: tractor start
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: just issue `man tractor` and read that small man page everything is there
<BottomFeeder> issue?
<BottomFeeder> google ?
<BottomFeeder> it says tractor is connected now in my terminal
<BottomFeeder> how ot know what routing proxy has been set up?
<BottomFeeder> will it always be 127.0.0.1  sock 5 port 9050 ?
<Frank2> hi
<Frank2> hello
<Frank2> !multi
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: yeah, if you're using firefox/chrome/chromium you can install switchyomega and set 127.0.0.1:9050. That way your connection will be routed through tor
<Toxmi> SwitchyOmega is an extension*
<BottomFeeder> and any other app, i just have to maunally type on the proxy settings and will work?
<Frank2> anyone know multiboot here?
<Toxmi> Yeah, the if the app have socks5 capability
<BottomFeeder> i dont need to configure for browser, as i cna just use tor browser anyway.  thought i beleive if using tor browser, i have to use 9150 as the proxy for tor services
<BottomFeeder> ok thanks very much for the clear help.  casuals like me have no hope with the reminal
<BottomFeeder> terminal*
<Frank2> it's a script to do many iso bootable
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: you anc also send any command using 'torify' command if you have installed torsocks. I'm not currently on ubuntu but using torify or torsocks command you can easily force the command be routed through tor
<Toxmi> for example: torify thisCommand
<BottomFeeder> oh, i dont know how to do all that.  especialy with various apps ect
<Toxmi> or torsocks
<Toxmi> BottomFeeder: yeah, you should check online and get some information about this. Youtube videos might help as well
<BottomFeeder> but some apps have proxy settings, and i cna manually change
<BottomFeeder> true
<BottomFeeder> i was 'using' tox over tor before, but when running sudo service to stsart'  i got no feedback from the terminal. and also when i stopped tor services, my tox was still connected
<BottomFeeder> so im not sure it was working at all
<BottomFeeder> i will try same with this method.. stop the service you ggave me and hopefully tox will disconnect.. proving it actually works
<BottomFeeder> hmm spoke too soon. wont even connect to web wiht this method !
<BottomFeeder> back to th edrawing board.  might hav eto chang emy os.. tor and ubuntu is no good
<BottomFeeder> mint is better
<BottomFeeder> change my os*
<illuminated> BottomFeeder: why is ubuntu +tor no good?
<BottomFeeder> well it wont work
<BottomFeeder> the tor bundle
<BottomFeeder> the browser work, but not tor services
<BottomFeeder> so if i want t orun other apps thro to rnetworlk, cant do it
<illuminated> you're going to have that problem on mint
<illuminated> the problem is not with ubuntu
<BottomFeeder> nope
<BottomFeeder> it ran on mint
<BottomFeeder> sudo service tor start
<BottomFeeder> and i got feedback in terminal, confirmation
<BottomFeeder> in ubuntu, nothing
<illuminated> doesn't mean it's not running
<BottomFeeder> also if i stop the to rservices, the app stays connected
<BottomFeeder> without even a glitch
<BottomFeeder> so i dont thin kit working properly
<illuminated> if you want to socksify your programs on ubuntu prob should do some iptables rule that pre-routes tcp to your tor proxy port
<BottomFeeder> and now, with this latest method i tried o installing tor proxy, my app wont connect at all
<BottomFeeder> i dont understand all that.  all i know is the same service seemed to work better on mint
<BottomFeeder> or tails
<BottomFeeder> its to complicated to set up on ubuntu
<illuminated> well ok.  at this point I'm too drunk to do any complex support so do what you want
<BottomFeeder> lol
<BottomFeeder> not feeling so illuminated
<BottomFeeder> inebriated maybe
<illuminated> def
<illuminated> I'm not an ubuntu fanboy either.  I use centos/freebsd as well
<illuminated> but I kinda like ubuntu
<illuminated> I kinda like every OS I encounter
<illuminated> each has their pros/cons
<illuminated> but I like them all generally
<BottomFeeder> but as for do 'wat i want' i cnat cos its to complicated.  i love how ubuntu looks, adn it seems the easiest for casuals t orun, aslong with mint.  but ubuntu looks better.  just a few issues tho. like tor.  sucks
<BottomFeeder> have to keep using differnet distros depending on wat u want to do is a bit silly
<illuminated> yeah...I kinda hate how each distro has their own methods of accomplishing the same thing
<guiverc__> BottomFeeder: have you looked at any howto or blog, eg. https://linuxconfig.org/install-tor-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<BottomFeeder> yea, but i dont know which one of those many commands i actually need t oacheive my goal of just running apps behind tor
<BottomFeeder> as i say, a bit complex for me.  other os's have simpler solutions
<guiverc> BottomFeeder: many of the easy solutions actually leak data; if you need privacy you really need to learn to use it (otherwise you'll be leaking... & it's a false sense of security)
<illuminated> like using iptables to route all tcp traffic over tor rather
<illuminated> -rather
<BottomFeeder> but im kind dislexic lokinga tstuff liek that. o dont even know wat i need t odo or look at , or what answers they ar eoffering
<BottomFeeder> execute control port, torify yourshell etc
<BottomFeeder> dunno if i have to do those or skip em
<BottomFeeder> no idea
<BottomFeeder> i  should just use tails
<BottomFeeder> its all built in security
<BottomFeeder> the other linux stuff is too complex for casuals really
<BottomFeeder> problem is. tails is hard to use in many other ways lol
<BottomFeeder> tor on windows then  :/
<BottomFeeder> well, that tractor downst work
<BottomFeeder> my tox refuses to connect
<BottomFeeder> so i guess i have t oremove tractor before messing around with any other tor stuff
<BottomFeeder> dont know how t odo that either :D
<illuminated> don't listen to me tho...i'm a dumbfuk
<BottomFeeder> u know more than me
<BottomFeeder> so i guess  that makes me braindead
<BottomFeeder> the nagain, despite wha tfanboys say.. you do need to be pretty adept at comouters to use linux properly
<BottomFeeder> 'my granny uses it' lol.. yea ok
<BottomFeeder> uses it as a nightlight only maybe
<illuminated> yeah linux has a definite learning curve for sure
<BottomFeeder> dont say that too loud.. many linux users dont like the truth :/
<illuminated> I got my linux+ like 15 years ago and abondoned it for freebsd.  recently I got interested in linux again.  holy crap.  lots to learn.
<BottomFeeder> yea..  'oh its not harder than windows, just different '  well windows took me this long to get the basics
<BottomFeeder> so that aint right either
<BottomFeeder> never took me this long *
<ducasse> this is getting pretty offtopic, could we move the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, please, and leave this channel for support issues?
<BottomFeeder> make my tor work please lol
<BottomFeeder> theres on topic
<calcmandan> is it possible to update ubuntu server 15.04 to 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: non-lts server is not a great idea in the first place, and its long eol now
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | calcmandan
<ubottu> calcmandan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: alot of security flaws has come out since then...would you still trust it?
<ducasse> calcmandan: i'd probably just do a reinstall, though
<calcmandan> mhm
<calcmandan> i'm considering a rebuild.
<calcmandan> thanks yall for the advice.
<calcmandan> i'll do a  backup before anything.
<calcmandan> got my media server on here.
<calcmandan> on it
<calcmandan> okay. say I do an end-of-life update from 15.04 to 18.04, you're saying there will be built-in vulnerabilities related to 15.04 still?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | calcmandan check here
<ubottu> calcmandan check here: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: it 'could' not saying it is...
<calcmandan> yeah it's a tough choice. i made a supid mistake building a server on a non-lts.
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: was your 15.04 server 24/7? or did you just turned it on?
<calcmandan> i've been taking care of my pops and have let the server sit running without maintenance. now i'm playing catchup
<calcmandan> it's still up and running
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: then if i was you, i surely would advice full wipe, clean install
<calcmandan> it's got an old v9 owncloud and ampache running on it
<lotuspsychje> too risky mate
<calcmandan> the servers aren't avialable to the outside. i have a smoothwall box and i've disabled outside access.
<calcmandan> so it's at least not accessible
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: you sure, nothing can target it, from network neither?
<calcmandan> i don't  have anything in the zone plugged in.
<calcmandan> it's alone in its own zone.
<lotuspsychje> ok then
<lotuspsychje> if its locked from the web, your good to go
<calcmandan> and my smoothwall is fully updated.
<calcmandan> well, i just want it to be accessible again  because i was streaming my music from the box..
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: but you say apache is on it? means outside going?
<calcmandan> maybe, what i can do, is plug in a fresh harddrive and install fresh.
<lotuspsychje> why take the risk on a 24/7 server..
<calcmandan> and then transfer the data over afterwards.
<calcmandan> then use the old drive for backup.
<calcmandan> the media server alone has 3tb of mp3's.
<calcmandan> and then i can backup the database to preserve the content.
<calcmandan> maybe i'll do an entire transition plan before i do anything
<calcmandan> i could royally kick my own arse for building a server on a non-lts. what was i thinking.
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: if you clean install 18.04 you got 5y support...
<calcmandan> yeah.
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: worth the trick yeah?
<calcmandan> i have it on all my laptops and workstations.
<calcmandan> yeah i'm going to do a test run on a vm first.
<calcmandan> i can't seem to figure out how to get ampache running. i'm going to test run on the vm.
<calcmandan> i'll have some fun.
<calcmandan> lotuspsychje: thanks for the advice.
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: welcome
<calcmandan> ducasse: and thanks to you too
<calcmandan> i've been on ubuntu os's since 5
<calcmandan> kubuntu on laptop/workstation
<calcmandan> ubuntu on servers
<calcmandan> but they were really for play and nothing for actual daily use
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: use the #ubuntu-discuss channel for ubuntu chitchat :p
<calcmandan> ok later
<sacarde> hi
<lotuspsychje> sacarde: welcome to ubuntu support, what can we do for you?
<sacarde> I have a network problem
<sacarde> in ubuntuserver1804, I have change ip address from dhcp to static
<sacarde> in .../interfaces now I have only ip static
<lotuspsychje> sacarde: best talk to the #ubuntu-server experts mate
<sacarde> ah ok
<sacarde> thanks
<lotuspsychje> sacarde: no problem
<callMe_Dude> hey , how do I back up my current Ubuntu into a image file. I am upgrading to an ssd. I can't clone drive because I don't have a USB to SATA adapter right now with me
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: can you have two drives connected to the SATA bus at the same time, though?
<tomreyn> is it a laptop? then you can, or not easily.
<callMe_Dude> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> *can't
<callMe_Dude> tomreyn: yes it is a laptop
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: okay, what other storages do you have available? since you will need to somehow move the data from one drive to the other
<callMe_Dude> tomreyn : i have an external Harddrive with me
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: and there's sufficnet space leaft on it?
<tomreyn> *sufficient
<callMe_Dude> yes , more than enough space
<tomreyn> can you boot off the external hard drive?
<callMe_Dude> tomreyn : no
<callMe_Dude> tomreyn: may be I should use clonezilla
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: to image your current internal hard drive, you will need to boot off another drive. this can be the external storage, the replacement storage (ssd) or optical media (DVD, cd-rom) or a usb stick.
<callMe_Dude> tomreyn: i have another bootable USB
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: if you don't have to image, you can also just create a file archive, then you can do it from the running system.
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: okay, if you have another bootable usb, then you can boot off that and do the imaging, storing the images to the large capacity usb drive.
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: clonezilla is a good approach if you'll do imaging.
<callMe_Dude> tomreyn: okay.
<callMe_Dude> thanks
<tomreyn> callMe_Dude: if this laptop is capable of uefi booting but so far you were bios booting (maybe also with an MBR-based / msdos partition table), you may want to use this opportunity to change to uefi (and a gpt partiton table).
<brunch875> Uh oh, I accidentally closed my terminal while doing apt upgrade through ssh
<brunch875> when I reconnected, apt reported everything to be up to date
<brunch875> ... I take it to be fine then?
<tomreyn> brunch875: changes are you still have the apt or dpkg process running. ps ef | grep -E '(apt|dpkg)'
<tomreyn> *chanCes
<blackflow> !info debsums | brunch875 also:
<ubottu> brunch875 also:: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2 (bionic), package size 41 kB, installed size 120 kB
<tomreyn> brunch875: there are also logs in /var/log/apt/term.log
<brunch875> tomreyn: thanks! No processes are running and there are no locks. Apt seems to have finished on its own
<tomreyn> brunch875: entirely possible. be sure to run it in a screen multiplexer next time.
<oerheks> last check: see if the file /var/run/reboot-required exists or not.
<brunch875> heh, worst that could happen would be server breaking up
<brunch875> reinstall and done
<brunch875> it doesn't exist
<oerheks> then you are fine :-)
<Ajven> Hello, got strange problem with fresh installation of ubuntu, cannot reach ssh connection. Firewall and SELINUX are disable, config is setup properly and when Im trying to connect it says connection refused, any idea where can be issue ?
<tomreyn> Ajven: did you install an openssh server?
<tomreyn> discuss the ubuntu version and variant you installed, provide the name of the iso file you used to install
<Ajven> tomreyn: yes openssh server is installed
<Ajven> Its fresh installation of newest ubuntu
<tomreyn> Ajven: the newest ubuntu is ubuntu carmic, which is not yet released.
<Ajven> Ubuntu-18.094-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ajven> it isnt obvious that i got the last released in official download?
<blackflow> Ajven: selinux on ubuntu?
<Ajven> blackflow: yes, but for now its disable
<tomreyn> not obvious, no. there are several other options, desktop, two different servers, different architectures.
<blackflow> Ajven: you've set up SELinux yourself? It's not default... definitely not on a fresh new installation.
<Ajven> blackflow: for now I just installed it, in future will be configured for now its just off
<tomreyn> Ajven: can you ssh, from this computer you installed on, to it's public / LAN ip address?
<debouncer> Why gcc version in ubuntu systems is ancient?
<Ajven> tomreyn: its LAN ip address, cannot ssh there thats the problem
<tomreyn> Ajven: also not from the system itself?
<Ajven> tomreyn: THis is my home server I installed it and want to now connect
<blackflow> !latest | debouncer
<ubottu> debouncer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> Ajven: you installed it using the desktop installer, though?
<Ajven> tomreyn: ssh: connect to host localhost port 65222: Connection refused - from that computer
<blackflow> debouncer: also, gcc version doesn't change in the lifetime of a release.
<blackflow> Ajven:   sudo ss -4lnp | grep ssh    please
<tomreyn> Ajven: port 65222 is not the default ssh port. selinux is not configured by default. what other customizations have you made which may affect whether you can connect to your ssh server?
<blackflow> I wonder if selinux would even work on Ubuntu, given it's designed around AppArmor, and those LSMs are not stackable. It'd require a lot of modification....
<oerheks> sudo systemctl enable ssh # if it is not enabled already
<Ajven> tomreyn: i said in my frist message here that i configured ssh and disable sexlinux and firewall, please dont ask me same thing few times
<Ajven> blackflow: no output
<blackflow> Ajven: so sshd is not running at all?
<blackflow> systemctl status ssh.service ?
<Ajven> blackflow ssh is running as service
<oerheks> disbling  selinux story is a hoax, Ajven, what did you do exactly?
<blackflow> are you sure? not according to that ss, there's no ssh-anything listening
<tomreyn> Ajven: you said nothing about how or whether you configured ssh(d) in your first message, no
<Ajven> blackflow: yea i checked now - Active: active (running)
<blackflow> oerheks: kinda my suspicion too
<oerheks> you are not running ubuntu at all then
<blackflow> Ajven: can you pastebin please  journalctl -u ssh.service -n 30
<Ajven> blackflow; ok, moment
<r33d_> hello
<r33d_> is there someone to help here to register on freenode
<EriC^> r33d_: /nickserv register <password> <email>
<tomreyn> !register | r33d_
<ubottu> r33d_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<r33d_> ive done when using the command from my email doest work
<tomreyn> "For any further help, ask in #freenode."
<Anzuki_Beans> i downloaded richochet from here  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ricochet/0.7
<Anzuki_Beans> but how to install it please?.  no .exe fil
 * blackflow facepalms
<Fuchs> Anzuki_Beans: in ubuntu you do not download and install programms manually
<Anzuki_Beans> thats ok, but how do i do it
<Fuchs> Anzuki_Beans: you can install it via the package management, either on a terminal with    sudo apt install programname     or with one of the graphical frontends
<blackflow> Anzuki_Beans: you install it from the Ubuntu software, or run the `apt` command from terminal. eg   apt install ricochet           (with sudo)
<blackflow> (Ubuntu Software gui application)
<guiverc> Anzuki_Beans: I see the word source in the url (I'm not looking), source generally means it's source code, which you compile before you run. It usually comes with instructions (a README text file etc) that you follow...
<Anzuki_Beans> sudo apt instal richochet?
<Anzuki_Beans> i dont understand the readme
<Anzuki_Beans> they tal kabout things i dont understand
<Anzuki_Beans> cant evne find the path to the folder using terminal
<oerheks> if you downloaded the source from that url, you will need to build it too, just follow the hints from Fuchs
<blackflow> Anzuki_Beans: you don't install software by downloading files and running them or something. technically you can, but that's highly advanced and you know what you're doing.  on linux systems you use package manager, like apt
<Anzuki_Beans> i cant
<oerheks> oh sure you can
<Anzuki_Beans> but its not in package manager
<Anzuki_Beans> no, i cant. i dont understand the language
<blackflow> !info ricochet
<ubottu> ricochet (source: ricochet): multi-user networked version of the Ricochet Robots game. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Fuchs> it very much is
<blackflow> so   apt install ricochet   should work
<Fuchs> if you open a terminal and type   sudo apt install ricochet    it will install it
<Anzuki_Beans> sudo apt instal rocichet ?
<Fuchs> yes
<Fuchs> in a terminal
<blackflow> Anzuki_Beans: without any typos of course.
<guiverc> Anzuki_Beans: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ricochet shows me ricochet is available for bionic & cosmic (18.04) in universe; if running 18.04 (and you've enabled universe) it should `sudo apt install`
<guiverc> (ignore my last - info provided already by blackflow)
<Anzuki_Beans> is rocochet the same as tor rochichet?
<Anzuki_Beans> roci  and richo
<Anzuki_Beans> rico*
<Anzuki_Beans> think this is not what i need
<Fuchs> oh, you want the secure messenger?
<Anzuki_Beans> yea
<Anzuki_Beans> this is some robot thing
<ioria> !info ricochet-im
<ubottu> ricochet-im (source: ricochet-im): anonymous metadata-resistant instant messaging. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 872 kB, installed size 3601 kB
<ioria> Anzuki_Beans, ^^
<Anzuki_Beans> how do i stop it?  the window wont close
<blackflow> Anzuki_Beans: apt search --names-only     is your friend
<Anzuki_Beans> i dontr under stand apt search
<Anzuki_Beans> so its not my friend yet
<Anzuki_Beans> iu need to know what ot type
<ioria> Anzuki_Beans,   sudo apt install !info ricochet-im
<ioria> Anzuki_Beans,   sudo apt install  ricochet-im
<blackflow> now you've confused them to hell and back.
<ioria> damn copy paste
<Anzuki_Beans> thanks, that seems to work.  the only langauge i understand,. press an exe or copy and paste
<Anzuki_Beans> how to close and uninstal robot ricochet?
<blackflow> Anzuki_Beans: if you state "I don't understand"   without even trying, then yeah, you never will.    apt search   searches for packages.    apt search --names-only  <somename>   will look through package names only and not, say, description too (and is a more precise search).     `man apt` is the manpage that explains all the commands and options of `apt`
<Fuchs> Anzuki_Beans: sudo apt uninstall ricochet
<Anzuki_Beans> i dont want to learn al lthe terminal if i can avoid it. jus twant to use an os
<Anzuki_Beans> thanks
<Anzuki_Beans> i dont know what that robot thing was
<blackflow> GUI is not omnipotent. you can't indefinitely avoid the command line. the sooner you start getting used to it, the better.
<Anzuki_Beans> i just ask on her ewhen im stuck, its ok
<Anzuki_Beans> peopel told me i wont really need to learn terminal
<Fuchs> Anzuki_Beans: you might want to familiarize yourself with some ubuntu basics, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/package-management.html.en  is something you could read through :)
<Anzuki_Beans> otherwise i wouldnt have installed linux in first place
<hiya> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B6WHNHmQF5/ <-- dmesg on my server, do you see any errors? It has VPN server running which randomly freezes when I upgraded to 18.04 from 16.04, I moved the kernel to 0-23 and it fixed it but it is freezing at times
<Anzuki_Beans> this is advanced enough for me already  ;)
<ioria> Anzuki_Beans,  take your time
<Anzuki_Beans> sudo apt uninstall ricochet
<Anzuki_Beans> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<Anzuki_Beans> maybe cos the app is still open
<Anzuki_Beans> wont close
<YADW> Anzuki_Beans Yes, sure, you can do that. Ubuntu is great because it's got lots of graphical frontends that let you do almost anything. When you are forced to use the terminal you will have someone to explain you stuff almost everytime. But it would be convenient if you learned just the very basics, it's not hard and it can be fun.
<Anzuki_Beans> itshard for me and it isnt fun.  im just a casual pc user
<blackflow> Anzuki_Beans: just don't kid yourself that you can avoid it forever. You can't. GUI applications can't do everything. And learning how to use commands in the terminal, at least some basic ones, especially package management, does not really rquire a CS degree.
<Anzuki_Beans> yea, then ask for help in places like this
<Anzuki_Beans> then hopefully dont have to touch terminal for a fe wmonths
<Anzuki_Beans> that swhat i was told after all.   othertwise i woudlnthave installed  ;)
<ioria> Anzuki_Beans,  you use  :  'sudo apt remove pkg' not  uninstall
<blackflow> you weren't told complete truth.
<Anzuki_Beans> figures
<oerheks> tip: install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter-gui
<Anzuki_Beans> remove wat pkg tho?
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<Anzuki_Beans> it wont know wat pkg im talking about
<YADW> Anzuki_Beans copypaste this into your terminal: sudo apt-get remove --purge ricochet
<blackflow> see that's bad advice.   copy pasting in terminal stuff you don't udnerstand what it does.
<Anzuki_Beans> i like it
<Anzuki_Beans> i dont want to learn terminal really ;)
<hiya> Error before it freezes: http://paste.debian.net/plain/1034742
<skndn> synaptic is the best package manager, albeit slightly bugged
<blackflow> not understanding it and turning to others for help, soooner or later you'll come across a rm-rf troll and then it's back to windows time.
<Anzuki_Beans> its not my idea of fun
<Anzuki_Beans> thats ok.. its better option than learning terminal
<YADW> blackflow it doesn't take a PhD in psychology to understand I'm helping him. Besides, I do that without frightening him about how much he must use the terminal, that is just not true.
<ioria> 'The Equalizer 2 2018' HD
<ioria> sy
<Anzuki_Beans> i prefe redward woodward equalizer
<YADW> Seriously though, only follow that kind of advice ONLY when in support channels like this, so you won't find trolls.
<blackflow> YADW: like I said. the GUI is not omnipotent. the sooner one starts getting used to basic terminal stuff, the better. also copypasting stuff from random ppl in IRC, without understanding what that does, is BAD. regardless how much YOU are willing to help, someone else won't be.
<Anzuki_Beans> yea.. or online searches, im told to dearch online in her eanyway
<Anzuki_Beans> so wat can i do
<Anzuki_Beans> i jus twant an easy t oyuse os.  im not a hobbyist and i simply do not want to learn terminal
<skndn> Anzuki_Beans: buy a mac then
<Anzuki_Beans> cant afford one
<Anzuki_Beans> crooks apple
<blackflow> why a mac. windows is perfectly fine these days.
<Anzuki_Beans> ive got windows on my bi gcomputer
<Anzuki_Beans> for games
<Anzuki_Beans> more powerful pc, and windows has more games
<blackflow> yeah.
<oerheks> but windows lacks a good flightsimulator, lets get back to linux support
<YADW> Anzuki_Beans Ubuntu is a nice os, and it's designed to let you do EVERYTHING a basic user needs without going to the terminal. You won't be able to do advanced things, but would you need them?
<Anzuki_Beans> i lkike ubuntu when it works.. biut ive had t ospend a look time troubleshooting, asking for help
<blackflow> YADW: until the next upgrade borkage.
<Anzuki_Beans> but i do know, its maybe the best looking os ive ever used.. feels good
<Anzuki_Beans> just cannot stand this terminal and searching fro dependeinces stuff.  it sfor hobbyists only
<YADW> Install/update packages? There's the software center. Manage partitions? Use the gnome drives utility.
<skndn> software center is unusable
<blackflow> indeed it's unusable.
<YADW> Go Synaptic then
<Anzuki_Beans> synaptic confusing
<skndn> indeed
<Anzuki_Beans> tar file mor econfusing
<oerheks> ..
<skndn> why do you feel synaptic is confusing?
<YADW> Tar files are something you'd better not look at haha. Those are quite advanced stuff.
<oerheks> guys, please don't start a flamewar, use the software you like
<hethkar> any recommended ways to automate installing multiple ubuntu VMs from iso's in KVM(installed on top of ubuntu) ?
<tomreyn> hiya: install the latest firmware first of all https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=69VFP < yours is BIOS 2.2.3 10/25/2012
<hiya> tomreyn, is that related?
<blackflow> hethkar: there's several ways, depending on what exactly you want to achieve and at what scale
<tomreyn> hiya: maybe, i don't know. this firmware update contains counter measures against meltdown and spectre, so you should have it anyways.
<hiya> tomreyn, i downgraded the kernel to 0-23
<hiya> would that be an issue?
<hethkar> blackflow: max 5- 10 vms is the scale, purpose is to practice stuff, want to install and delete them quickly whenever needed (dont want to do it manually every time), want to make use of ansible
<tomreyn> hiya: possibly. you should not normally downgrade a kernel, rather use a newer one if something is broken.
<hiya> ok upgraded
<hiya> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B6WHNHmQF5/
<tomreyn> hiya: that's the same old bios version
<blackflow> hethkar: well one way, that I have zero experience with, is using installer preseed. Another, which I'd do, is preparing a base VM and then just clone it around, use ansible or whatever for minute post-cloning configs.
<hiya> tomreyn, oops sorry, shared wrong, now should i get back to default kernel?
<blackflow> hethkar: anotehr (which I have) is having a "rescue" VM and whole VM setup in such a way that you debootstrap installations from that rescue env.
<tomreyn> hiya: dpends on what you are trying to do, and why you didnt run the defrault kernel version initially.
<hethkar> blackflow: i see
<blackflow> yeah I use the debootstrap method as it works both for where I have access to the hypervisor, and when I don't (and thus can't clone a VM disk image)
<hethkar> blackflow: so when you clone it , they will have same username for ssh ? and different ips ?
<blackflow> it's scriptable, with ansible or whatever.
<hiya> tomreyn, we did, but VPN didn't work well and it showed some micro-code errors i shared yesterday, you said upgrade isn't possible unless we have 18.04.1, so i downgrade to the kernel it was actually working with before but it tends to freeze
<blackflow> hethkar: when you clone it, it's exactly the same as the base VM you cloned it from, so you set it up in a way where networking will work automatically. Note: it's cloning disk images, not hypervisor configs, so the NICs have own MACs.
<hethkar> blackflow: ah okay
<tomreyn> hiya: i don't rmeember me saying "upgrade isn't possible unless we have 18.04.1", upgrade of what exactly? the kernel image? there are newer kernel images available in -proposed
<hiya> tomreyn, you said upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 isn't good as oof now?
<tomreyn> hiya: i see, that's correct, there is no supported upgrade path from ubuntu 16.04 LTS to ubuntu 18.04 LTS, yet
<oerheks> hiya, but you are on 18.04 now, aren't you?
<hiya> tomreyn, ok
<hiya> oerheks, yes sir
<tomreyn> then how is this releavant?
<hiya> I don't know, I am just sharing information
<hiya> Bios upgrade is taking time :(
<tomreyn> you want it to work, dont you?
<hiya> Jul 21 18:01:42 VPN-DE1 kernel: [ 0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0x24, date = 2018-01-21
<hiya> tomreyn, ^ this microcode error I got earlier
<tomreyn> hiya: thats not an error
<hiya> ok
<tomreyn> noit even a warning, it's purely informational.
<hiya> tomreyn, What is the best option for Ubuntu laptop?
<hiya> I want to buy one
<YADW> Anyway, I was here to ask  for  suggestions. I'm having a couple of issues with kernel 4.15.0-29 (which seems to be the latest?) on Ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop x86. It's just incredibly slow to boot (systemd-analyze returns a shocking 4 minutes and something boot time!) and displays some [drm: drm_atomic_helper_wait_for_dependencies [drm_kms_helper]] errors. Last kernel to boot decently is 0-13.
<Anzuki_Beans> now that i have my os set up pretty much.. id hate to go thru all that again.  i want to clone my disc.  i manage to clone my usb before.. using acronis on windows.. it worked fine apart from slow boot time on the copied disk.   maybe cos the disks were a different size.  its better to have exact same size disk when cloning?
<tomreyn> hiya: i'm not great in suggesting hardware to buy, and this is not an ubuntu support question. you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, though.
<hiya> Ok
<hiya> tomreyn, Hardware to buy to run Ubuntu is off-topic in Main channel?
<hiya> I am so sorry, I didn't know
<YADW> Anzuki_beans if you and the terminal were good friends, you could use dd, but I don't think you'd enjoy that. I'll check if there's a graphical way to do that.
<tomreyn> hiya: i'd say so. ubuntu is an OS, so software. i can point you to system requirements, but discussing specific hardware choices is a bit off topic
<hiya> ok
<skndn> gnome disks should be able to make and restore the partition images
<YADW> skndn Yep, you can backup a partition as an .img file and then restore  it.
<tomreyn> YADW: might be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1779827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779827 in Ubuntu Bionic "failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<YADW> tomreyn Although it's most likely somewhat related, it doesn't look the same... I can actually boot into the OS, it just takes an eternity. I'll stick to boot with 0-13 then.
<tomreyn> YADW: can you show the systemd-analyze blame  / critical-chain  outputs?
<YADW> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ncqTKZ3F3X/
<oerheks> YADW, what is on sda5?
<YADW> oerheks it's the root partition
<oerheks> is it closed dirty? does it contain filesystem errors? fsck.ext4  /dev/sda5
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<blackflow> YADW: glad you agree that being familiar with terminal basics is very beneficial in the world of Linux.
<YADW> Nah, I guess it's clean. I run a fsck from time to time, obviously in recovery mode, since I  can't unmount it while the computer is on haha
<oerheks> long time no see, easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> yeah
<easyOnMe> hope you guys are having a good time here
<easyOnMe> :)
<YADW> blackflow The point is, I am myself quite the hobbyist, so I enjoy spending tons of my time playing around with the CLI, understanding how gnu/linux systems work, etc. but you can't deny there are other tech-not-so-savy people out there that get a heart attack when they hear the word "terminal".
<oerheks> now we have, thanks!
<blackflow> YADW: sure, but all I mean is "getting familiar around terminal", not becoming a unix pipe guru ;)
<blackflow> less stressful when failures that require cli, and they are guaranteed to happen, occur and one seeks help.
<YADW> I wish everyone was open-minded enough to understand that it's not difficult at all, and it just takes the effort of trying, but I've come to accept the sad truth that those people just won't even try. Yet they can absolutely enjoy Ubuntu, they can surf the web, install software, write documents, watch netflix... they don't need to configure an SSH server or build drivers from source.
<help_me> Guys, I am trying to back up my ubuntu. What should I choose savedisk or saveparts???? I am backing up to upgrade to a new ssd
<help_me> Guys, I am trying to back up my ubuntu. What should I choose savedisk or saveparts???? I am backing up to upgrade to a new ssd
<blackflow> YADW: yah, until the next upgrade breakage which is I'd say somewhat regular in Ubuntu. At least once or twice a year, even if on LTS.
<blackflow> setup once and never touch the admin parts of the system? sure, works just like that until the hardware fails.
<YADW> I must be very lucky, I don't think it ever occurred to me. Do you mean upgrade as in release upgrade?
<blackflow> YADW: not just release upgrade. kernels sometime fail. GPU drivers are often misbehaving. gnome is a bug fiesta in itself, etc...
<blackflow> YADW: just an example, the recent minor-minor-minor version bump in kernel causing boot failures to a lot of people, due to that crng update in the code.
<YADW> Sure, but consider that, too... in my school they used to have this old pc with an LTS release of lubuntu, they set it up with a non-sudoer account and the guy who knew the root password never touched the computer again. No updates, nothing at all. It worked, for all it had to do.
<blackflow> and that's very bad, even though superficially it looks like computing nirvana.
<YADW> It's an awful way to administrate a system, but it worked.
<zeljo> hi
<zeljo> i have a question
<blackflow> point is, people are afraid of the terminal, won't even _try_ to understand the basics of basics, enjoy it for a couple of weeks or months until the next minor kernel bump borks their system, and then it's "ubuntu suxxxx!!!!1one" and "I'm going back to Windows" time. I've seen it _a lot_ in the past 10 years that I've been doing this.
<zeljo> WHY ARE YOU SUCH GRASS EATING FAGGOTS
<CookieM> my case is an example of situation you don’t have to be a cli-wizard to run Ubuntu in graphical session. Still updating my 16.04 from November 2016 and system is stable
<blackflow> CookieM: and one doesn't have to be cli-wizard. just familiar with teh terminal so they know how to check what commands given to them by random people on IRC, would do.
<YADW> Pity he quit. I had one better... why not?
<blackflow> just familiar *enough
<YADW> Anyway, blackflow, you are right, and it absolutely sucks when people behave like that, but the best way to keep them inside the linux community is to make them feel comfortable no matter what. Let them avoid the terminal as much as they can, eventually they'll start to use it on their own. Curiosity is a natural human trait, this is what I hope.
<YADW> And finally, for hell's sake, when I tell them "type sudo apt-get remove --purge ricochet" when they ask "how do I uninstall?" it's not any different than when people tell them "type sudo apt install" when they ask how to install. I'd never tell them to do something that could damage their system. Period.
<blackflow> YADW: you wouldn't. but that troll from earlier would. ;)
<blackflow> there was one two days ago, even had an obfuscaed one with echo and eval
<YADW> Now, that's plain eval. I mean, evil.
<blackflow> =)
<FreeBDSM> hello, what's the right approach to work with nvidia GPU?
<FreeBDSM> I have just installed XUbuntu and `dpkg -l | grep nvidia` returns nothing
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: do you have the 'restricted' repo enabled?
<HaMsTeRs> Hey guys
<FreeBDSM> blackflow: probably. How to check?
<FreeBDSM> blackflow: I did `less /etc/apt/sources.list` and I do see `restricted` there
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: grep -ri restrict /etc/apt/sources*
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: what about  apt search --names-only nvidia ?   which ubuntu is this btw?
<FreeBDSM> latest LTS, 18.04 BB
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: well, I don't know if xubuntu does anything differently, but nvidia-driver-390 is in the repos for bionic.
<FreeBDSM> blackflow: I see lots of different packages suggested by that apt query
<FreeBDSM> blackflow: I do see a lot of older driver versions there and they all are marked as bionic as well
<HaMsTeRs> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 VM guest under WMWare Workstation.  I had to disabled 3D Acceleration in order to install Office 365 (2016) with CrossOver.  This caused my system went poorly slow when running MS Office.   Any idea to speed up?
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: I'm guessing the latest stable 390 should work for your GPU. which one is it?
<kk4ewt> HaMsTeRs, run libreoffice instead :)
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: although, I had to use the graphics PPA and 396, gnome was very crashy with my gtx 960, and nvidia-driver-390
<FreeBDSM> blackflow: hmm
<HaMsTeRs> I've tried Libre Office, WPS, OpenOffice etc.  none can replace MS OFfice
<FreeBDSM> blackflow: should I start with PPAs as well?
<FreeBDSM> or try `nvidia-driver-390` first?
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: what's the host OS for that vmware?
<kk4ewt> HaMsTeRs,  it does for me but different stokes for different folks
<FreeBDSM> gtx970 here
<HaMsTeRs> When I edit my docs created under MS office, the format went crazy
<HaMsTeRs> blackflow, Windows 10 64
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: you just need to run: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: I'd try the stable nvidia-driver-390   because you said that was xfce.
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: so you run windows, then ubuntu virtualized, within which you run wine in order to install office? O.o
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: neat!
<FreeBDSM> thanks!
<HaMsTeRs> black, i installed CrossOver 7.5.0.  I'm not quite sure which version of wine it use
<FreeBDSM> a freshly installed OS, and getting weird messages already :/
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: you don't understand. you run office under wine under ubuntu under windows. why not install office on your local windows directly.
<blackflow> is it pirated and you're afraid of viruses?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: that's also available from xfce/application menu -> settings -> additional drivers
<HaMsTeRs> Becuase I do not want to switch between windows
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: I've checked 'using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-390 (proprietary, tested) there and in console I do get `debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied` 3 times
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: I know, still I like console and tricked like you showed
<FreeBDSM> I now even wonder if I can use --open-tab for other windows as well
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: well it's silly what you're doing. and you probably can't speed that up.
<HaMsTeRs> why's that?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: ok if you're into wroking on a temrinal then using this is probbaly better. the CLI alternative to this GUI is "ubuntu-drivers"
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: just install it locally for windows.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: after switching the driver the display didn't even blink
<HaMsTeRs> Okie
<HaMsTeRs> blackflow, so what office software do you use for word processing
<FreeBDSM> judging by scrolling a very lightweight webpage in firefox - I still do have issues with repainting when scrolling
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: i would think it wont apply until you restart the desktop manager
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: LibreOffice on Ubuntu
<FreeBDSM> oh
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: maybe you would even have to reboot since nvidia is ... special.
<HaMsTeRs> blackflow, do you do docs alot?
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: you _definitely_ have to reboot for change from nouveau to nvidia.
<FreeBDSM> thanks for the info
<HaMsTeRs> if so, you should know that the format in libre is gay
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: a lot of spreadsheets yes, a bit less on word.
<blackflow> *Writer
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: yes, you'd need to switch from KMS to UMS
<tomreyn> kernel/user mode setting
<FreeBDSM> I've installed an OS with DE, and it lacks a GUI (un)archiver :/
<HaMsTeRs> blackflow, so what about diagram?
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: what's that?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: there's squeeze which is xfce specific, i think, and file-roller, which is gnome specific
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: how'd I switch?
<blackflow> HaMsTeRs: welcome to my ignore list. have fun! ;)
<HaMsTeRs> why
<HaMsTeRs> any visio replacement
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: there's no `squeeze` in `apt search squeeze` :(
 * HaMsTeRs twists blackflow's nipples
<schezuk> Hi guys, can you survive in a OS where there were no unique file paths at all and you had to filter a single file with multiple attributes like uid/timestamp/namespace/hash etc., or the last resort, fid?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: KMS/UMS is about how / where the graphics drivers are managed / initialized. nowadays, you do it via KMS, except with some special drivers, like nvidia.  to switch between KMS and UMS, reboot, as backflow pointed out.
<Snow-Man> Using 18.04, XPS15 w/ EFI. manually set up an encrypted partition w/ LUKS and LVM inside of that, with LVs for boot, root, usr, var, etc.  Grub comes up but complains it can't find the kernel and it never prompts me for a PW to decrypt the container.  Anyone here familiar with grub and encrypted partitions and such?
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: ah, so it will switch automatically?
<FreeBDSM> good then
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: yeah nouveau and nvidia blacklist each other
<blackflow> Snow-Man: you can't put /boot on LVM, esp. not encrypted. you need it separate
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: hmm, maybe my 'squeeze' info is outdated or wrong. xfce seems to does it from thunar, the file browser, using the thunar-archive plugin, which is part of xfce-goodies
 * Snow-Man sighs
<Snow-Man> blackflow: I've seen a lot of varying opinions on that.
<blackflow> Snow-Man: did you set that up manually? the installer should've set it up properly
<Snow-Man> yes, I set it up manually, mostly followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcess#The_stages
<Snow-Man> which pretty clearly has /boot inside of an encrypted LVM
<blackflow> Snow-Man: well it's simple. the bootloader _can_ work with LUKS'd /boot, but afaik it can't work with LVM. so it needs initramfs to work with LVM, which is then a catch22, so it's best if you have separate /boot
<linux778> Hi
<Khaprani> Greetings
<blackflow> Snow-Man: yeah well you followed that tutorial and it's not working, it it?
<tomreyn> schezuk: is this a homework assignment?
<Snow-Man> blackflow: so you believe that tutorial to be entirely wrong from a technical standpoint and that it'd never work that way?
<tomreyn> *re-assignment
<blackflow> Snow-Man: I'll give it a benefit of a doubt that using EFI with a stub kernel perhaps or some other way with initramfs available, _might_ work. but I don't see that from glancing at the tutorial.
<blackflow> Snow-Man: but if that were me, I'd set up unencrypted /boot for LEAST headache down the line.
<Khaprani> When you all have a moment I'm looking at some strange behaviour in gparted regarding the used space in a partition.
<blackflow> !details | Khaprani
<ubottu> Khaprani: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Snow-Man> blackflow: I'm more inclined to believe that I've managed to miss including something in the grub command or set up some aspect of it incorrectly and that grub actually can perform decryption and pull a kernel/initramfs out of an encrypted container w/ LUKS even with LVM
<schezuk> tomreyn: not quite, just a wild imagination that tries ti overturn something
<FreeBDSM> hmm, not yet familiar with the linux naming of devices, how'd I figure the /dev/ path to my usb stick? Is `/dev/disk/by-label/XUBUNTU-180` fine for `dd`'s `of=` param?
<Khaprani> Ah, yes well I have a partition that I know to have data, when mounted it shows the spaced used. My aim is to resize (shrink it) when I unmount all data information ie used space dissapears.
<blackflow> Snow-Man: grub can work with LUKS'd /boot yes. I don't know about LVM which requires userland tools. Could be wrong and the recent versions changed that. But from what I know, it can't.
<Khaprani> The odd thing is that I've checked the disk for errors and corrected those, gparted tells me via yellow triangle that it I should install ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g to get more info, but I have those already so...
<blackflow> Snow-Man: I guess I was wrong and grub _can_ work with LVM too.   GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="lvm"
<tomreyn> schezuk: well this channel is just for ubuntu support, but you could discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss or just ##linux maybe
<schezuk> thx
<Khaprani> When mounted I cannot shrink it, when unmounted it does not see the data present to avoid it... thus my conundrum.
<FreeBDSM> schezuk: I would install such an OS.
<Khaprani> Those are pretty much the details Blackflow
<Khaprani> Thoughts?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: this is a symlink, you'll need to follow it or make dd do so if it can (not sure). readlink -f /dev/disk/by-label/XUBUNTU-180
<ioria> Snow-Man, make sure that the lvm module is preloaded
<FreeBDSM> I see my XUbuntu has tmux preinstalled, what's the default <prefix> in it?
<ducasse> FreeBDSM: that probably points to a partition, not the block device itself
<FreeBDSM> ctrl+a and ctrl+b don't work
<schezuk> FreeBDSM: thank you. For half a centry people have adopted path string as the tradition, you know
<FreeBDSM> ducasse: do I need to point dd to a partition or a block device?
<ducasse> FreeBDSM: depends on what you're writing. for iso images, the block device.
<FreeBDSM> `sudo dd if=FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/disk/by-label/XUBUNTU-180 conv=sync` => `1507217+0 records in` `1507217+0 records out` `771695104 bytes (772 MB, 736 MiB) copied, 219.073 s, 3.5 MB/s`
<FreeBDSM> I guess success?
<FreeBDSM> schezuk: paths are human readable, how'd I navigate among hashes of files?
<ducasse> FreeBDSM: i suspect you won't be able to boot from that
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: i suspect you just placed a file in /dev/disk/by-label/XUBUNTU-180 , overwriting the symlink.
<Snow-Man> blackflow: sadly, no joy w/ that either.  I don't think grub is even attempting to decrypt anything since I'm never prompted for a PW...
<blackflow> Snow-Man: try adding luks to that GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES so it's  = "luks lvm"
<schezuk> FreeBDSM: shall we go on in channel #linux
<Khaprani> Do you require additional details?
<Snow-Man> I've got GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTOBOOT=y set, would have thought that'd take care of some things...  I'll try adding more stuff tho.
<blackflow> Snow-Man: now that oyu mention it.... there was some silly problem with that cryptoboot variable.... what was it.... I think "y" didn't work but oyu had to use "1" or something liek that.
<Snow-Man> uhhh
<FreeBDSM> ducasse: tomreyn: seems like I screwed up: I've detached the usb stick, re-attached it and now it's not in /dev/disk/by-label/ anymore
<Snow-Man> seriously?!
<blackflow> Snow-Man: lemme try find that
<FreeBDSM> ducasse: tomreyn: should I `dd` to `/dev/sdc` or to `/dev/sdc1`?
<ducasse> FreeBDSM: the first
<blackflow> Snow-Man: btw, I think it's GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK   and not CRYPTOBOOT
<Snow-Man> the cryptomount and such options are ending up in the grub config, I can see that when I look at the grub script after booting
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: i lack contextm would need to read up
<Snow-Man> yes, GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK is what I have..
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: I'm trying to write a FreeBSD-memstick.img onto a usb stick
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: what ducasse said then
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: thats if sdc really is the usb stick
<FreeBDSM> it is, judging by /dev/disk/by-id/
<tomreyn> ok
<Snow-Man> yea, no joy w/ using '=1' or with adding 'luks lvm'..
<FreeBDSM> now I wonder if I needed to `dd` just 1s first
<FreeBDSM> rebooting to test if dd'ing worked
<FreeBDSM> thanks for help, I'll come back soon
<tomreyn> good luck
<blackflow> Snow-Man: yeah I can't find it now any more. I ran wiht encrypted boot once, two years ago, just to see how that works, but really, I'd just go with separate /boot. All the computers and servers I install, use encrypted filesystems, except /boot. Encryption is just to protect data at rest, and /boot in it is more hassle with zero security benefit.
<Snow-Man> the benefit is marginal, I'll agree with that
<Snow-Man> I hate this feeling that I'm just missing something minor tho
<Khaprani> When partitioning a disk for Ubuntu how much space should I allocate?
<tomreyn> Snow-Man: some people place /boot on removable media for the purpose of 'securing' it (in the 'something you have' + 'something you know' sense)
<blackflow> Snow-Man: or you're not :) really there was this silly bug with =y vs =1 or something, it took me a few hours to get it all right, had to go into the source code. but that was right after grub grew the capability to use encrypted /boot, so it was probably all still too new.
<tomreyn> Snow-Man: yet others combine this with checksumming to knw when files on /boot change
<blackflow> and YET they all run a whole minix OS, which can do anything, including present fake data to the checksum, in parallel throught the IME ;)
<tomreyn> not everonye uses intel CPUs. but it'll be something similar then, yes.
<schezuk> FreeBDSM: let's take photos for example, you shall filter them with file type, date, location, title etc. If you arrange your photo properly in file trees, you must have named these pieces of information in the path. If not, you have to search with these filters, or to count on your memory to pick the specific file named randomly. ALL of these operations involve your participation, and the application that opens the file is finally feeded with an inode. Anoth
<schezuk> omitted like ~/.wget.rc does.
<Khaprani> is anyone familiar with a udisks-error-quark, 0 when resizing a filesystem?
<tomreyn> Khaprani: i think udisks runs into this situation because it fails to re-read (or make the kernel re-read) the partition table after writing it.
<tomreyn> Khaprani: it should not be fatal nor cause actual problems, though, IIRC.
<Khaprani> tomreyn Thanks, how should I approach completing my disk resize then?
<tomreyn> Khaprani: what were you using there?
<Khaprani> Well initially I was attempting with gparted, but then with the disks utility of ubuntu
<tomreyn> i usually use use parted on the terminal, gparted should also work.
<tomreyn> the gnome disk utility uses udisks, which may then fail.
<Khaprani> gparted would not see the disks used space when unmounted
<Khaprani> so all space was up for resize... figured that was not a good thing
<tomreyn> Khaprani: how is the disk formatted?
<Khaprani> ntfs
<Khaprani> it is a windows OS + data
<tomreyn> hmm, well, ntfs resizing is probably best done on windows
<Khaprani> Would if I could.
<Khaprani> they didn't like it either
<tomreyn> well there is ntfsresize in ntfs3g
<Khaprani> how should I go about doing that?
<tomreyn> you install ntfs-3g and run ntfsresize against the partition which contains the ntfs file system
<tomreyn> after creatign backups, of course
<tomreyn> and after running ntfsfix against it
<Khaprani> I have ntfs-3g installed. so I should use ntfsfix first?
<tomreyn> first: backups, second: ntfsfix, third: resize
<Khaprani> unfortunately backing up is kind of my aim. I have to get it small enough to fit on another disk. I've backed up the data but not the OS
<tomreyn> well, then it's a matter of luck, or of buyiong more storage.
<Khaprani> luck i guess... like always
<Khaprani> so now lets see ntfsfix that is part of ntfs-3g right?
<tomreyn> Khaprani: yes. it also has a man page, just like ntfsresize (and you should definitely read it, contains good hints).
<Khaprani> man page?
<tomreyn> man pages become available using the 'man' command once you have installed the 'man-db' package
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Khaprani> oh cool
<tomreyn> quite often they'll provide much more detailed hints on how to use a command line utility than --help does
<Khaprani> hrm seems I am using it wrong
<Khaprani> !man ntfsfix
<Khaprani> like that?
<tomreyn> without the !
<Khaprani> so looks like I just want the regular command for ntfsfix no modifiers then?
<tomreyn> Khaprani: probably, yes. maybe you'll need -c, but it will tell
<tomreyn> i mean -d
<Khaprani> well that completed quickly
<Khaprani> should it have given something beyond "was processed successfully"
<tomreyn> Khaprani: i dont think so, no
<Khaprani> well cool i guess
<tomreyn> Khaprani: if you do it again, it will probably say it has the dirty bit set now, also if you try to resize it.
<Khaprani> I didn't use the d modifier should I have?
<tomreyn> Khaprani: you will find out, i'm not certain. it was good not to use it the first time, to learn whether it was already considered dirty or not. it wasn't.
<Khaprani> from there I just use ntfsresize yeah? time to read the man page
<tomreyn> Khaprani: yes
<tomreyn> feel free to highlight me (i.e. write "tomreyn: ...") if you have more questions.
<Khaprani> tomreyn: like this?
<tomreyn> !paste | Khaprani
<ubottu> Khaprani: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Khaprani: yes
<tripelbb> i have ubuntu 18 and to synch time with server I am told to set up ntp. is this normal?
<tripelbb> this page has things I cannot understand. My time and date settings says manual. is this normal?  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html.en
<tripelbb> the time is correct.
<maroc> tripelbb, yeah most all computers use some form of ntp to sync time
<blackflow> tripelbb: you should have systemd-timesyncd running by default, so no need to install any additional package.
<maroc> yep, "timedatectl status" should tell you if it's running and syncing
<Khaprani> tomreyn: seems I have a number of missing clusters in $Bitmap
<Khaprani> tomreyn: 695766 cluster accounting mismatches
<herritus> anyone willing to explain some backup stuff to me?
<herritus> im missing some fundamentals
<tripelbb> thanks maroc
<MrCrow> Hey, I need some help - I want to run a script from systemd, which either operates with root privileges and has a password on it, or runs a single command with sudo or remove the need to run that command with sudo
<YADW> herritus elaborate...
<tripelbb> what is the normal text editor in ubuntu. i have mate and I got one that has no command to let me brouse. I am contenet to access it from terminal actually
<YADW> tripelbb then you can use nano or vim. The former is much easier.
<tripelbb> gedit wont let me browse. dumb
<YADW> Browse as in search through text? Of course Gedit can do that.
<tripelbb> YADW, as in look for a file in different directories.
<tripelbb> i want to open a file. I just made the file in terminal. mate has a graphic that comes up I have never seen, this under open in the ... well it isnt a file menu, just says open
<blackflow> isn't there Pluma or whatsitcalled MATE editor?
<tripelbb> how can i open a text editer from terminal?
<YADW> tripelbb you can type gedit <file path> or nano <file path>
<herritus> YADW, can we chat in PM about it? It's easier for me than things getting lost in channel messages
<YADW> herritus It's not a problem for me.
<theor> Hi. I've upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, and there aren't progressbar anymore in the dock. I tried removing the extensions folder and resetting the org.gnome gsettings tree, but that didn't work. Is there something in particular I should do or try?
<blackflow> !pm | herritus
<ubottu> herritus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<CarlFK> in gnome-terminal, how do I send Alt-f2?
<CarlFK> ... running ssh in terminal, connected to a remote box, that's what needs the alt-f2
<andrew09> Any idea on why the "Download updates while installing Ubuntu" doesn't work, because every time after installation I still have to download 200mb of updates, even though I do have internet connection during installation.
<ioria> CarlFK, alt+f2 calls a gui widget to execute a cmd.... why do yuo need it in terminal
<Randolf> Is the "Vectr" application spyware?  It requires that I sign up online before I can save my work, and it displays banner ads.
<CarlFK> ioria: im connected to a box running the netboot/text based installer, I want to switch VTs
<ioria> CarlFK, chvt
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<CarlFK> ioria: what is chvt?
<ioria> CarlFK, change foreground virtual terminal
<CarlFK> ioria:  I start an install that does this https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/NetworkConsole    I ssh to the box, I get this: http://img.flnet.org/a/term.png
<CarlFK> ioria: derp. "start shell" option gets me a shell.
<ioria> CarlFK, ok
<MrCrow> hello?
<tomreyn> hello!
<Aldem> Hello
<Aldem> Installing Ubuntu on Windows 10 via WSL.
<ppf> i have samba running on xenial. any idea why the host wouldn't show up in windows' network browser?
<kang0> Hi
<kang0> Any one from U.S.A.?
<Aldem> Canada
<woods> kang0: yup
<oodsway> kang0: im in usa
<ioria> ppf, you can mount manually in Explore address bar :  \\server-ip\share
<ppf> ioria: i know, but i want the hostname to show up
<ppf> this is for the non-techie users on the network ;)
<ioria> ppf, maybe netbios name issue
<ppf> hm, how would i debug that?
<Aldem> Hi, I'm at the display driver step
<Aldem> https://github.com/QMonkey/wsl-tutorial#specify-the-display-server
<Aldem> I just enter the 2 commands ? It tells me not to forget  to run bash
<ioria> ppf, add in [global]  'netbios name = myname' restart smbd service and eventually windows (i assume ufw is disabled or set)
<ppf> Samba is allowed inufw
<Randolf> kang0: I'm also from Canada.
<ppf> ioria: netbios name is not set in smb.conf. i'd assume it'd default to hostname?
<tomreyn> ppf: look into the nmbd service, it does the naming stuff
<ioria> ppf, yes
<ppf> tomreyn: it's up and running if that's what you mean
<ioria> ppf, ^ yeah, restart nmbd too
<ppf> if netbios name isn't set doesn't it just default to hostname?
<ioria> ppf, usually, yes
<ppf> so then why would setting it help?
<tomreyn> ppf: '[nmbd's] "own NetBIOS name" is by default the primary DNS name of the host it is running on, but this can be overridden by the netbios name in smb.conf'
<ppf> tomreyn: i don't need to override it
<tomreyn> ppf: sorry i thought oyu had said ti was set to an empty string in smb.conf
<tomreyn> but oyu said unset
<ppf> ah, yes
<ioria> ppf, could be a windows setting, like 'network discovery' or stuff .... ever worked on that pc ?
<ppf> yes, it works and detects the windows machine, just not the smb server
<tomreyn> i think there's a #samba channel around here, maybe ask there, too.
<smuvtap> hello
<smuvtap> is anyone in here?
<tomreyn> not during this .5 min
<amadeobee> how do you shut down applications like in windows when you force quit on task manager?
<smuvtap> hello
<smuvtap> is anyone online?
<blackflow> nope.
<smuvtap> nice
<amadeobee> smuvtap: nope
<blackflow> amadeobee: one way would be to start the Monitor application, find the process for teh application, right click and Kill
<ioria> amadeobee, if you really want to , in 'system monitor -> processes'
<amadeobee> ioria: thank you
<amadeobee> blackflow: thanks
<ioria> amadeobee, ok
<amadeobee> ioria: whats the difference between 'end' and 'kill' ? does 'end' close the application properly and kill just ends it without doing it "neatly" ?
<__marco> amadeobee, xkill may help
<ioria> amadeobee, the signal sent
<ioria> amadeobee, SIGQUIT vs SIGKILL
<amadeobee> ah ok
<amadeobee> thanks again :)
<blackflow> no SIGTERM?
<blackflow> alright. really tried recommending a GUI way instead of terminal. it sucks. no control.     so.... start the terminal, find the process with ps axuf   and kill it by pid. SIGTERM first and SIGKILL if still isn't obeying. nuke it from orbit, that's the only way to be sure.
<Neepu> Hi. Can anyone please help me out? I've just recently installed a driver for my WiFi adapter, but it does not really work well with WiFi Direct(?) also referred to as p2p.
<Neepu> But i struggle disabling p2p functionality in wpasupplicant
<Neepu> In earlier Ubuntu versions that used NetworkManager, i could set "p2p_disabled=1"
<Neepu> But with netplan, how would i do that?
<ppf> ioria, tomreyn: looks fixed, and appears to have been a weird caching issue
<ppf> nmblookup returned the wrong ip
<ppf> restarted everything a couple of times
<ioria> ppf, yeah, well done
<Aldem> Home folder for a distro via WSL is user/appdate/lxss ?
<ioria> blackflow, sigterm probably, yes
<Lupin> hello
<ironpillow> hi all, I am trying to install a package on 18.04 and I am getting an error about libmbedcrypto0 not being available. it was working on 17.10 but is currently not working on 18.04. Any advice? thanks!
<ppf> ironpillow: what's the packagae?
<bensh4> ,
<]PeGaSe[> Hi there anybody ?
<CookieM> yes, around 1700 individuals
<]PeGaSe[> hi CookieM
<]PeGaSe[> but anybody talk :-D
<]PeGaSe[> only you
<]PeGaSe[> :-D
<hggdh> ]PeGaSe[: that's because this is not a general chat channel, this is a support channel
<]PeGaSe[> ah ok sorry
<qwebirc38733> Hello?
<qwebirc38733> I need help
<RPiUbuntu> Hello.
<RPiUbuntu> Help me plz
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RPiUbuntu> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<RPiUbuntu> Ok
<RPiUbuntu> So I am using a raspberry pi 3 and I rebooted after changing the overscan and resolution. I then couldn’t get anything to work. I had no screen, no nothing. Then, later, I installed Ubuntu again. It had the same problem. Please help
<RPiUbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RPiUbuntu> So I am using a raspberry pi 3 and I rebooted after changing the overscan and resolution. I then couldn’t get anything to work. I had no screen, no nothing. Then, later, I installed Ubuntu again. It had the same problem. Please help
<RPiUbuntu> Is anybody here???
<RPiUbuntu> So I am using a raspberry pi 3 and I rebooted after changing the overscan and resolution. I then couldn’t get anything to work. I had no screen, no nothing. Then, later, I installed Ubuntu again. It had the same problem. Please help
<owl_tech> Hello there. Please, test it build with Python and Django. A goal  planning. Greetings! http://goalstoachieve.ga
<CookieM> dude, can’t you read
<CookieM>  if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you
<RPiUbuntu> Owl_tech I can’t
<RPiUbuntu> Ok. I still need help
<RPiUbuntu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RPiUbuntu> Ok stop or
<BluesKaj> RPiUbuntu, how did you install ubuntuon the RPI, from a usb ?
<RPiUbuntu> No. I used a micro so card
<trickyj> hi
<RPiUbuntu> Hello
<BluesKaj> or a from microsd?
<RPiUbuntu> Microsd
<BluesKaj> ok, did you create a bootable image on it
<RPiUbuntu> Yes. I booted it twice both times
<oerheks> reset your monitor to factory default, and boot your pi again?
<tomreyn> RPiUbuntu: please explain how you created the bootable sd card, which image you used exactly
<BluesKaj> RPiUbuntu, is the sd larege enough to hold the image ?. I have to ask
<RPiUbuntu> I used the Ubuntu mate image from the website. It was the official website.
<RPiUbuntu> Yes the sd card was
<BluesKaj> did you unetbootin or dd or some such?
<RPiUbuntu> No.
<tomreyn> just magic and unicorns then?
<BluesKaj> then what?
<RPiUbuntu> I put the sd in and it booted
<RPiUbuntu> Oh do u mean for on to the card?
<tomreyn> that's missing a step, you downloaded some ubuntu mate image from some website to your computer. then you inserted an sd-card into the raspi, and it booted?
<RPiUbuntu> Oh
<tomreyn> would you not have somehow written that image to the sd card?
<RPiUbuntu> I used etcher to put the image onto the sdcard
<RPiUbuntu> On Mac
<tomreyn> do you still have the image and can tell us filename and sha256sum ?
<RPiUbuntu> No. It was latest ARM version tho
<RPiUbuntu> It’s from yesterday
<RPiUbuntu> U got that.
<RPiUbuntu> ??
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz is what i find
<RPiUbuntu> Yea that’s it
<NeuhNeuh> Hello !
<tomreyn> Download Size 	1.2 GB
<tomreyn> SHA256SUM Checksum 	dc3afcad68a5de3ba683dc30d2093a3b5b3cd6b2c16c0b5de8d50fede78f75c2
<NeuhNeuh> I have a big problem with nvidia-340 and ubuntu. I explain
<NeuhNeuh> When I install nvidia-340 driver (is good driver, I have already check), I get this error :
<NeuhNeuh> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.15.0-29-generic (x86_64)
<RPiUbuntu> Yes tomreyn
<NeuhNeuh> And I cannot start X after. I must purge nvidia-340 and return to nouveau driver
<NeuhNeuh> but nouveau driver performance is very very very poor
<RPiUbuntu> NeuhNeuh do !patience
<NeuhNeuh> RPiUbuntu: ?
<NeuhNeuh> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<RPiUbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NeuhNeuh> RPiUbuntu: I explain what is problem :) I don't repeat problem
<NeuhNeuh> And I don't ask to ask, I explain what is problem ...
<RPiUbuntu> Tomreyn u there?
<tomreyn> RPiUbuntu: yes, but i have more patience than you. and am maybe slower, too.
<RPiUbuntu> He.
<RPiUbuntu> Yes. That’s probably true. Lol
<tomreyn> RPiUbuntu: can you ask in #ubuntu-mate since i dont think this is an official ubuntu image.
<RPiUbuntu> Ok is that /j Ubuntu-mate
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-mate
<ioria> NeuhNeuh, what ubuntu version ? my wild guess is that you're installing from a wrong repo
<RPiUbuntu> Ok. It is a official image tho
<NeuhNeuh> (Oh ! I have forget, I use ubuntu 16.04. Is maybe 16.04 related problem, but I don't know if switch to last version can solve problem, but I don't want to expand lot of time to upgrade)
<NeuhNeuh> -expand +spend
<Lupinus> i have a problem too : my ubuntu dont reconize my usb device
<maroc> NeuhNeuh, what is the graphics card? unfortunately, drivers for some older cards aren't updated to work with newest kernels
<tomreyn> RPiUbuntu: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ states "This image is not an official Ubuntu image, it is community supported, so any bugs filed on the Ubuntu MATE Launchpad bug tracker will be closed with a comment directing the report to the Ubuntu MATE forums :-)"
<Lupinus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc68016> Oh lol
<qwebirc68016> I am rpiubuntu
<NeuhNeuh> maroc: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 315M] (rev a2)
<RPi-Ubuntu> Ok
<ioria> NeuhNeuh, post   apt-cache policy nvidia-340
<NeuhNeuh> ioria: Actually driver is not installed
<NeuhNeuh> I use nouveau now
<RPi-Ubuntu> Help
<BluesKaj> NeuhNeuh, think that gpu uses thenvidia- 390 driver
<tomreyn> RPi-Ubuntu: see also the other notes on this page about where to get suipport
<ioria> NeuhNeuh, that's not a problem :  post   apt-cache policy nvidia-340
<NeuhNeuh> Ok
<RPi-Ubuntu> Tomreyn
<NeuhNeuh> https://pastebin.com/wWBjbFsD
<tomreyn> RPi-Ubuntu: ?
<NeuhNeuh> BluesKaj: I have already check. 340 is good driver, and has always work with this driver
<RPi-Ubuntu> What page
<oerheks> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<tomreyn> RPi-Ubuntu: <tomreyn> RPiUbuntu: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ states "This image is not an official Ubuntu image, it is community supported, so any bugs filed on the Ubuntu MATE Launchpad bug tracker will be closed with a comment directing the report to the Ubuntu MATE forums :-)"
<RPi-Ubuntu> Ok. The problem is no one responds to u on the Ubuntu-mate server
<maroc> NeuhNeuh, according to the readme nvidia 340 should work
<oerheks> RPi-Ubuntu, just be patient
<maroc> let me see if I can build
<NeuhNeuh> maroc: Yes but I have check on nvidia website
<Lupinus> what does that mean : usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 28 using ehci-pci (why ubuntu then dont find the usb device ?)
<NeuhNeuh> Maybe I must install «340.107» version
<RPi-Ubuntu> There’s like no one there
<RPi-Ubuntu> But fine
<maroc> maybe
<maroc> have you tried using the ubuntu installer?
<NeuhNeuh> I can try https://www.nvidia.fr/download/driverResults.aspx/135248/fr
<Lupinus> Rpi-Ubuntu do you googled your problem ?
<NeuhNeuh> maroc: I have use « sudo apt install nvidia-340 » for install driver
<RPi-Ubuntu> Lupinos no
<maroc> software & updates gui -> additional drivers tab
<RPi-Ubuntu> Should I? Lupinus
<RPi-Ubuntu> .
<Lupinus> Rpi-Ubuntu , maybe coz it seemes like nobody in this channel can help you ;)
<BluesKaj> NeuhNeuh, correction: the 340 driver is the correct one
<RPi-Ubuntu> People were helping before
<RPi-Ubuntu> Like BluesKaj
<ioria> NeuhNeuh, it's a bug i'am afraid
<RPi-Ubuntu> Help
<NeuhNeuh> ioria: Ok. I try version on nvidia website :x
<ioria> NeuhNeuh, i advice against that
<NeuhNeuh> ioria: Why ?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1737750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737750 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 304.137-0ubuntu2 ADT test failure with linux 4.15.0-1.2 [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’]" [Medium,In progress]
<BluesKaj> NeuhNeuh, it's not supported by kernel upgrades
<Lupinus> can anyone help me pls ?
<ioria> sy
<NeuhNeuh> BluesKaj: Oh not a problem
<BluesKaj> the website version that is
<RPi-Ubuntu> What lupinus
<RPi-Ubuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NeuhNeuh> I lock kernel version while bug is solving and try latter
<RPi-Ubuntu> LUPINUS
<Lupinus> yes
<Lupinus> what ?
<RPi-Ubuntu> !ask
<Lupinus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RPi-Ubuntu> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> NeuhNeuh, is this an Optimus gpu system with 2 gpus ?
<tomreyn> RPi-Ubuntu: you learn fast (about the bot triggers), but let's not overdo it.
<maroc> ubottu, that's 304 not 340
<ubottu> maroc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RPi-Ubuntu> Lol
<RPi-Ubuntu> So let’s ask Lupinus
<ioria> NeuhNeuh, why don't you try with  ppa:graphics-drivers ?
<BluesKaj> NeuhNeuh,  one is nvidia and the other an intel ?
<RPi-Ubuntu> Tomreyn can u help me plz
<RPi-Ubuntu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RPi-Ubuntu> !list
<ubottu> RPi-Ubuntu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tomreyn> Lupinus: this message you posted from your logs does not indicate why the usb device was not activated later. it just states that it was detected that this new device was connected.
<gogeta> lol list
<tomreyn> RPi-Ubuntu: please stop
<Lupinus> ty
<RPi-Ubuntu> Ok fine
<tomreyn> Lupinus: check the other records nearby
<BluesKaj> RPi-Ubuntu, you can also ask in #raspberrypi chat
<tomreyn> RPi-Ubuntu: read the bottom of the page you were popinted to a couple times now. it has a link to a forum on it where you can requerst help.
<gogeta> RPi-Ubuntu: is that still even a thing
<new_gen> how do I install snap??? what are its advantages ???
<RPi-Ubuntu> I did. I hate forums tho
<RPi-Ubuntu> Ye it is gogeta
<tomreyn> RPi-Ubuntu: well, then wait. a day or two, or three.
<gogeta> new_gen: is your running 18.04 snaps are thing as is
<Lupinus> that ? gnome-shell[1866]: Object Clutter.Clone (0x55797476e790), has been already finalized. Impossible to get any property from it
<new_gen> gogeta : yes I am running 18.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> !raspberrypi
<RPi-Ubuntu> !raspberrypi
<BluesKaj> hmm , no bot info for that one
<RPi-Ubuntu> !rpi
<gogeta> new_gen: the app store uses snaps as is
<RPi-Ubuntu> !pi
<tomreyn> !botabuse | RPi-Ubuntu
<ducasse> !msgthebot | RPi-Ubuntu
<RPi-Ubuntu> !raspberry
<ubottu> RPi-Ubuntu: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<new_gen> gogeta: okay. what are its benifits / advantages ???
<RPi-Ubuntu> Ok
<BluesKaj> RPi-Ubuntu, click here #raspberrypi
<gogeta> new_gen: the advantage is snaps have all there deps packages with the app so they should always work no matter there age or distros t
<gogeta> new_gen: there used on
<RPi-Ubuntu> Am I !botabusing?
<gogeta> new_gen: the downside they are larger
<Lupinus> herbert pls STOP
<RPi-Ubuntu> Bye
<RPi-Ubuntu> Hello
<new_gen> gogeta: so what about flatpak and appimage . should i install those???
<gogeta> new_gen: they both so simler things
<gogeta> do
<RPi-Ubuntu> Umm I can’t /join
<RPi-Ubuntu> !lol
<Lupinus> use nickserv
<jskapata> Is it possible to edit user locale categories, for example, in LC_TIME, edit only first_weekday, only for the user?
<tomreyn> !register | RPi-Ubuntu
<ubottu> RPi-Ubuntu: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ioria> NeuhNeuh, ok, nvidia-304 driver has been removed from 18.04 because it run out of support and Kernel 4.15 doesn't compile it.
<RPi-Ubuntu> Oh I have to register
<gogeta> NeuhNeuh: you dont need 304 anymore anyways
<RPi-Ubuntu> ?
<Lupinus> yes herbert you have to
<gogeta> and hes gone lol
<RPi-Ubuntu> !botabuse | RPi-Ubuntu
<ubottu> RPi-Ubuntu, please see my private message
<RPi-Ubuntu>  lol
<Zahovay> Hello, can anyone help me with ubuntu server upgrading from terminal?
<Zahovay> actually through ssh
<Lupinus> dist-upgrade ?
<Zahovay> ubuntu 15.10 to 16.04, or do you guys suggest other version of ubuntu server?
<tomreyn> Zahovay: 15.10 has been eol so long, you'll better just install from scratch
<Zahovay> cant, vps host does not allow me to use newer version of clean install
<Zahovay> that is the lastest one
<uebera||> Zahovay: 16.04 is still supported and that would be the "least-invasive" upgrade, so if you need to upgrade, I'd suggest 16.04
<tomreyn> Zahovay: that's a bad hosting provider, consider switching to a different one.
<oerheks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<tomreyn> Zahovay: so use ppa-purge to remove and 3rd-party repositroies and any packages installed from there, then do an...
<Zahovay> I will though yet this is the cheapest vps host for now its okay
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> vps is heavily tweaked, use their 16.04 image
<uebera||> Zahovay: If you have the option, don't use ssh, but a virtual console. ssh connections are usually preserved, but better be safe than sorry.
<tomreyn> oerheks: they just said their host doesn't provide anything newer than 15.10
<RPi-Ubuntu> never ever do !ops
<Lupinus> think its the command : sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lupinus> Zahovay, command : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oerheks> report that vps (..)
<Zahovay> uebera||: how you mean virtual console?
<gogeta> Zahovay: i dont think there is a upgrade path for 15.10 server
<uebera||> Most provider nowadays allow you to connect to a local console by means of their virtualisation solution (e.g., kvm).
<oerheks> from your admin panel, maybe
<RPi-Ubuntu> I need to join #raspberrypi
<Zahovay> Well I do not try to get such an advance level of connection
<gogeta> Zerant: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<gogeta> Zahovay: make shure you got that
<gogeta> Zahovay: once you have that sudo do-release-upgrade
<new_gen> how do i add option to Right click and create "New Document" in Ubuntu 18.04????
<ioria> new_gen, http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/04/22/re-enable-new-document-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<gogeta> Zahovay: if its not your box and some hoster you should contact them to have your system upgraded
<oerheks> #ubuntu-arm may be a good channel to check out, RPi-Ubuntu rpiNEEDSHELP
<new_gen> ioria: why did they remove that function ?? it is an usefull function
<ioria> new_gen, long story
<new_gen> ioria: okay
<ioria> new_gen, gnome willbe very different from now on
<new_gen> ioria: I hope its for good
<NeuhNeuh> So, good news
<NeuhNeuh> I have found a solution :D
<NeuhNeuh> Its work now
<NeuhNeuh> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa With this repository, you can get 107 version of nvidia-340 driver
<Kaedenn> "The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file." when apt-get update, running 17.04
<Kaedenn> I try https://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and get a connection refused
<NeuhNeuh> And its work. If someone has same problem, add this repo en reinstall driver solve this problem
<blackflow> Kaedenn: 17.04 is eol long time ago
<blackflow> !eolupgrade | Kaedenn
<Kaedenn> I thought 17.04 was LTS?
<ubottu> Kaedenn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> 17.04 .. no, so you are on 16.10
<oerheks> do a fresh install, this upgrade path is long, and not without a lot of TLC
<Kaedenn> I thought 17.04 was an LTS release (I thought all x.04 were LTS), though?
<oerheks> nope, every 2 years
<oerheks> latest LTS 18.04, so count back
<Kaedenn> great, okay.
<Kaedenn> I'm not sure if I'm able to do a fresh install; I'm nowhere near this server in terms of geograpy
<Dbugger> Hey everyone
<Dbugger> I keep getting this message in my terminal:
<oerheks> eol server, vulnerable without meltdown spectre and other nasty fixes.. oh boy
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help
<Dbugger> Xid (PCI:0000:01:00): 16, Head 0000000002 Count 00002b25
<Kaedenn> >_< wonderful, okay.
<rpiNEEDSHELP> #channels
<oerheks> #ubuntu-arm may be a good channel to check out, RPi-Ubuntu rpiNEEDSHELP, stop asking for help here
<Dbugger> why am i getting this (errro?) message
<BluesKaj> Kaedenn, all LTS releases use an even number like 14.04 16.04 and 18.04, every 2 yrs
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Ok
<fath0m> Hello. Could somebody help me to get palm rejection working on Ubuntu 18.04? I'm on Dell Inspiron 15 5570
<Kaedenn> BluesKaj: I was unaware of that. Thank you
<fath0m> Windows Precision touchpad
<Kaedenn> I'll see what I can do
<fath0m> cant find anything online though :/ everything is for synaptics only
<tomreyn> !details | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Dbugger> tomreyn, I do not really know what do add. I just keep seeing the same message over and over, in my terminal, with intervals of a few seconds
<tomreyn> Dbugger: you provided an error message. ubottu just told you what else we might need
<Dbugger> tomreyn, true I forgot stuff, sorry
<tomreyn> Dbugger: so ubuntu version, hardwarein information would be good to have
<Dbugger> The steps are just boot up, the moment I boot, they come out. I am using 18.04
<Dbugger> about my hardware... not sure what I could about it. I built this PC aeons ago. Im not even sure anymore what am I using
<tomreyn> Dbugger: run this: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<blackflow> Dbugger: what does lspci say is on 00:01.0  ?
<memphisto> Dbugger:blackflow : i bet its nvidia
<Dbugger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zrwhzV7gWZ/
<blackflow> probably, due to that Xid
<oerheks> fath0m, all i found is this old bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1541671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541671 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "backport Microsoft Precision Touchpad palm rejection patch" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Dbugger> I also think it is a Nvidia, even though not sure
<Dbugger> tomreyn, it does not say much, just some numbers I do not know what they mean
<blackflow> nvidia indeed.
<blackflow> Dbugger: that's nvidia barking at you
<memphisto> Dbugger: are you using proprietary drivers or no?
<blackflow> it's in that dmesg, yes.
<Dbugger> memphisto, Yes I am
<tomreyn> Dbugger: i think you meant to say this to blackflow
<blackflow> Dbugger: I'd try upgrade to 396, from the graphics PPA
<Dbugger> update my propietary drivers, you mean?
<blackflow> yes
<Dbugger> let me see, if I can find them in my "Software & Updates" panel
<Dbugger> I am currently using 390
<memphisto> theres 396.24
<Dbugger> blackflow, the graphics PPA? I never heard that
<memphisto> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<blackflow> Dbugger: that's teh stable one from the restricted repo. but it has issues. I had gnome crash very often with 390 so I upgraded to 396 from teh PPA and that fixed it.
<memphisto> follow the "Adding this PPA to your system" from that page
<Dbugger> well, let me see... ill try to find it and add it
<qwebirc52568> hello please i install apache2 but now i can't start :(
<Dbugger> I know how to add it, I just did not know such a thing existed
<Dbugger> do I need to restart to make the drivers work?
<blackflow> yup
<Dbugger> updating...
<Dbugger> weird, because I dont see anything that says "396", just 390
<qwebirc52568> my apache2 is not work :( This page isn’t working
<Dbugger> wow, this ppa is SUPER slow o_O
<oerheks> qwebirc52568, and what guide do you follow? what ubuntu version?
<oerheks> maybe you better seek help in #ubuntu-server
<qwebirc52568> 18.04 tls :) 64bit   and i follow command service apache2 start but it's not work
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: define "not work"
<qwebirc52568> blackflow:  yes it's not work
<Flannel> qwebirc52568: He was asking how you installed it, not how you tried to start it.
<memphisto> qwebirc52568: its systemclt start then service name
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: "not work" comes with an error message. what exactly doesn't work?
<oerheks> sudo systemctl status apache2
<blackflow> no need for sudo for status
<qwebirc52568>  sudo apt install apache2   210  service apache2 start   211  sudo mkdir -p /var/www/example.com/php   212  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www/b4b4nn.com/php   213  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www/example.com/php   214  sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www/example.com   215  nano /var/www/example.com/html/index.html   216  sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com.conf   217  sudo a2ensite example.com.conf   218  sudo a2dissit
<trash_panda> sudo su
<trash_panda> Im really new at this lol
<blackflow> !pastebin | qwebirc52568
<ubottu> qwebirc52568: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc52568> ops sorry :
<Dbugger> Well, Im gonna restart. Wish me luck and nothing explodes
<qwebirc52568> it's my history commad https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8PCG3g4S9w/
<tomreyn> Dbugger: check if you have the latest intel-microcode package installed
<oerheks> sudo systemctl enable/disable/start/stop/reload apache2  # this line is all i need in my bash history
<Dbugger> tomreyn, I just did a full-upgrade. Is that enough?
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: if that's bash history, where was $USER set?
<tomreyn> Dbugger: if the intel-microcode package is installed, that's not neccessarily enough but as good as it gets. this system lacks spectre mitigation.
<trash_panda> github is mind blowing
<blackflow> oh nvm, it's set default...
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: so that history doesn't mean anything. you should really start by telling what _exactly_ doesn't work. pastebin that 'systemctl status apache2'  output too.
<Dbugger> oh well, the drivers are still installing
<qwebirc52568> blackflow: im not proffesional :( and my english is not perfect im new user ubuntu i don't know what i can do
<Flannel> qwebirc52568: We'd like to know what "don't work" actually means.  So please answer in this format: "When I do XXXX, I see YYYY, but I expected to see ZZZZ."
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: you were told exact commands and you obviously know how to pastebin, so what's the problem?
<tomreyn> Dbugger: also consider enabling IOMMU in BIOS, since you seem to be using virtualbox / virtualization
<Dbugger> tomreyn, I am not
<blackflow> Dbugger: as hypervisor. your dmesg lists vboxdrv, that doesn't come by default.
<qwebirc52568> how i can start my apache2 ?
<Dbugger> oh, I have it installed, but not really using it
<Flannel> qwebirc52568: Why do you think it's not started?
<Dbugger> Maybe I should uninstall it..
<qwebirc52568> Flannel:  you mean it's started ?
<qwebirc52568> starting*
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: is this a server or are you testing on your local computer or a virtual machine?
<Flannel> qwebirc52568: It should be.  What makes you think it isn't?
<Dbugger> gonna restart now
<qwebirc52568> local computer
<blackflow> Dbugger: good luck!
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: "systemctl start apache2"; have a look at /var/log/apache2/ afterwards ...
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: so start at the beginning. you say "not work". what are you expecting should happen and it doesn't?
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  i type this command it's ask for my password and i type and same :) localhost not work
<qwebirc52568> blackflow:  i type localhost in my chromuime browser and i don't see anything
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: So have a look at the newest files in /var/log/apache2/ -- if there is an error, it's logged in there.
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: okay. how did you set up the vhost for apache? your pastebin lists some domain and no localhost at all. can you pastebin the example.com.conf ?
<Dbugger> Here I am
<Dbugger> lets see
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com.conf  tha tone
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: *that one
<Dbugger> na... still getting that error
<Dbugger> :/
<blackflow> Dbugger: well, at least one thing if you want to shut it up, remove that *.emerg line from /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf, I think that's causing it to pollute your terminals
<qwebirc52568> oh :( sorry for all ! i don't understand because my english is not perfect and i don't know what i can maybe anyone can help me for remove this apache and install new apache server
<Dbugger> it does not bother me, because it happens on the other terminals, the ones you can see with CTRL ALT F4
<Dbugger> By the was I was checking the error I showed you. I didnt write the First letters
<memphisto> Dbugger: https://docs.nvidia.com/deploy/xid-errors/index.html
<blackflow> Dbugger: alternatively, if you really don't need the proprietary driver, you could try nouveau
<Dbugger> It starts with "NVRM: "
<qwebirc52568> anyone can tell me how to uninstall apache2 and reinstall
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: what's your native language?
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: If translate.google.com does not help you (it should solve most of your problems w.r.t. understanding), you could try a localised channel--there is #ubuntu-pl, #ubuntu-de, ...
<Dbugger> blackflow, I kinda wanted to keep them. My machine runs much faster with them
<qwebirc52568> blackflow:  Kurdish
<qwebirc52568> blackflow:  ahahahaaa my langauge no one know about :(
<Dbugger> memphisto, not sure how that advice helps :/
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: if I recommend a turkish channel, would that offend you?
<qwebirc52568> no :( i can't understand turkish
<qwebirc52568> sorry for all
<blackflow> qwebirc52568: oh sorry.
<qwebirc52568> blackflow: no im sorry
<blackflow> !ku
<qwebirc52568> yes
<blackflow> hm, nope.
<memphisto> Dbugger: theres a link for tool that reads Xid error
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: As far as i know, there is no kurdish channel. Can you work with translate.google.com?
<memphisto> Dbugger: then report a bug to nvidia
<qwebirc52568> yes wait :)
<memphisto> Dbugger: it could be a HW Error, Driver Error,User App Error,System Memory Corruption,Bus Error,Thermal Issue, FB Corruption
<JacobTDC> I have a problem with SynPS/2 devices... The keyboard (usually) doesn't work at the login screen, but works without fail in GRUB or the BIOS Setup. I know for a fact that they are both using SynPS/2 because the output logs from xinit refer to them as that before saying No input driver specified, ignoring this device. How do I fix this problem?
<JacobTDC> Currently, I just have to reboot and hope everything works at next boot.
<JacobTDC> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 2650 with Ubuntu Minimal/CLI 18.04. Yes, I know it's a dinosaur.y
<Dbugger> memphisto, is there any tool to check HW errors on Ubuntu?
<memphisto> Dbugger: non for VGA that i know of
<Dbugger> memphisto, and for the whole system?
<Zahovay> looks like my soruces.list file have only 4 repos. How can I simply use all the official ubuntu repos? do I need to write every single repo link by my self?
<memphisto> Dbugger: well there is lots of small tools for various system parts, but which one are you asking for
<Dbugger> I see
<memphisto> example: smartctl for disk
<Dbugger> Well, I guess I will have to learn to live with that error :/
<qwebirc52568> okey now im in google translate :)
<qwebirc52568> i need local server for learn php
<qwebirc52568> and now my apache is not work and i want to uninstall and reinstall :)
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: No need.
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  okey what i can do need ?
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: Have a look at /var/log/apache2 ("ls -lrt /var/log/apache2/"). There should be a file named error.log. We need the last error messages/last lines of that in the pastebin.
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  okey wait
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  now ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vMZKNZxVSD/
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: Let me see... (Also, for the future: "apachectl configtest" should give you some idea what's wrong.)
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  now ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SQ4qYpWBZh/
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: We need the contents of "error.log".
<qwebirc52568> uebera||: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CCwbv38h4k/
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: According to the log, your apache2 works! It's a PHP problem. If you generate a /var/www/html/test.html file ("<html><body>Hello, world.</body></html>"), it should show up fine.
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1" is only a warning.
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: What is the content of /var/www/html/index.php ?
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: This is PHP specific, though, so you might want to consider to ask about this in a PHP specific channel (afterwards). apache2 is up and running.
<qwebirc52568> uebera||: finally !!!!!!!!!!!sooo thanks !
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  brother html is work but i don't know why php is not work :/ i install apache2 for learn php with my course
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: What is the content of /var/www/html/index.php ? You might want to join channel ##php.
<qwebirc52568> ##PHP
<qwebirc52568> ops
<qwebirc52568> wait
<qwebirc52568> now its /var/www/html/index.html
<tomreyn> Dbugger: i think the root cause of this issue is discussed at line 866 and following of your dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zrwhzV7gWZ/
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  THANKS!
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  can you give me simple code php for run to test if work or not work
<uebera||> qwbirc52568: Sure. Just a moment...
<Dbugger> tomreyn, i have no idea what that line is saying...
<tomreyn> Dbugger: the nvidia driver is grabbing memory it's not supposed to in this configuration.
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: This is a mixed example: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2X5vFj83z4/ (called "bing.php" locally)
<Dbugger> tomreyn, any idea how to revert that?
<tomreyn> Dbugger: at least that's my interpretation. when you posted this dmesg earlier, you had booted without the nomodeset option. normally, when using  the nvidia proprietary driver, you do boot with njomodeset. i'm wondering whther this might help
<tomreyn> Dbugger: what is the output of: cat /proc/cmdline
<new_gen> "$ sudo apt install oracle-java8-set-default" , what is the set-default argument for in this command????
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: This is a nice PHP related resource --> https://www.w3schools.com/php/php_examples.asp
<Dbugger> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bymbx66rGv/
<tomreyn> Dbugger: and you're using the proprietary driver now? does "lsmod | grep nvidia" show it's loaded?
<Dbugger> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P2hQbHMdS4/
<Zahovay> do anyone know update-manager-core sources-list? can I use it to upgrade ubuntu server from 15.10 to 16.04?
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | Dbugger try this
<ubottu> Dbugger try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oerheks> new_gen, that is, when you have more than 1 java installed, say openjdk8 and the oracle blob
<new_gen> oerheks: allright to use oracle java as default
<new_gen> i got it now
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  i want say So Thanks !
<oerheks> new_gen, that is a choise, we recommend openjdk
<uebera||> qwebirc52568: You're very welcome!
<uebera||> new_gen: "apt show oracle-java8-set-default" will give you the package explanation.
<qwebirc52568> uebera||:  so thanks bro <3 thanks for your support thanks again thanks good bye <3
<Dbugger> tomreyn, reading this, a think comes to mind, that maybe helps. When I log out, I do get the ubuntu "shuting down" screen. But when I log in, I dont
<new_gen> uebera: thanks man, i am new to linux
<new_gen> uebera|| :
<Toured> What
<uebera||> new_gen: yw ;)
<Dbugger> This channel has some lovely people :D      https://pasteboard.co/HvGFsNx.png
<tomreyn> Dbugger: try just the nomodeset one for now. and just try it on grub menu for a single boot, dont make it permanent by editing the configuration grub default file just yet
<uebera||> Dbugger: Defuse 'em with this --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjI2J2SQ528 :o)
<tomreyn> Dbugger: there are some spammers around today, you can get help with how to handle them in #freenode
<Dbugger> tomreyn, Yeah, I will try that. But not before I finish my conversation with that gentleman I showed you on the last link ;)
<blackflow> Dbugger: internet tough guys ;)
<Dbugger> Lol, now he asked me "Your mother have any kids who lived?"
<Dbugger> =D
<blackflow> Dbugger: /wc and /mode Dbugger +g   thank me later.
<Dbugger> "/wc" is for me to go to the toilet :D
<blackflow> Dbugger: or to flush that trd :)
<Dbugger> with /wc I get a "command not found"
<Dbugger> "Unknown command"
<blackflow> Dbugger: meh what client is that. close the window then
<Dbugger> Hexchat
<blackflow> of that particular private chat I mean
<Dbugger> Would you suggest me another one?
<blackflow> Dbugger: I'm an irssi fanboi
<Dbugger> :D
<Dbugger> Seems like Hexchat does not like WCs
<blackflow> Dbugger: I see, irssi default config has /wc aliased to "close window"
<blackflow>  /window close    then
<blackflow> but the +g mode is the kicker ;)
<Dbugger> This is endless fun :D
<Dbugger> https://pasteboard.co/HvGIbnH.png
<Dbugger> aaand he quited :)
<Dbugger> shame
<skinux> Hey guys, I added a clock panel indicator that shows to the left of all the other indicator icons. Problem is, when I open 5 or more programs, it's stuck behind the name of the last one, and it always shows univeral/military time. How do I fix this?
<Dbugger> I will try the nomodeset later, i dont want to reboot again :P
<Dbugger> but thanks for the advice
<blackflow> yw
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 Wanting to install Ubuntu 18.04 to a Sabrent Usb 3.0 enclosure with 500gb sata hdd which has never been formated When I login to the Usb enclosure the program goes to the Ubuntu grub menu and allows to boot items from menu When I open gparted the sda show the enpty enclosure and sdb show the partitions from the former sda Why
<JacobTDC> Can anyone here help with SynPS/2 Synaptic controller issues?
<Dbugger> Nvidia will never release open drivers, right? =P
<blackflow> Dbugger: well the hell already froze with Microsoft getting all Linuxy, so I wouldn't say, really :)
<Dbugger> oh well, i guess everything is possible
<Dbugger> even though I do not get why is everyone saying that
<JacobTDC> Can anyone here help with SynPS/2 Synaptic controller issues?
<Dbugger> I have not heard yet of any open source software from Win
<blackflow> Dbugger: .NET?
<Dbugger> I didnt know that was open source
<blackflow> yeah, plus the whole WSL thing, Microsoft Linux running in azure DCs, etc....
<tomreyn> ahem, could you guys move this discussion?
<blackflow> yeah sorry. #ubuntu-discussion is better for this.
<Dbugger> even though I gotta admin I dont really know what .NET is. Sometimes I think it is a language, a suite or a framework
<blackflow> -discuss
<Dbugger> tomreyn, yeah sorry
<tomreyn> np
<texla> When I try to create a partition on the enclosure it tells all data will be erased on sda as the partition names have changed what will happen?
<tomreyn> texla: what do you mean by "login to the usb enclosure"? you installed to the external disk and are now trying to boot off it?
<JacobTDC> texla: Are you currently in the install process?
<tomreyn> texla: so you have 2 disks, one internal, one external, connected via usb, right?
<tomreyn> texla: and so far the internal one has ubuntu 16.04 installed and that's what you normally boot from?
<texla> tomreyn, I have only installed the 500gb sata hdd inside the enclosure I then hooked it to a 3.0 usb port I open the computer select f7 and then sabrent to boot ao I can use gparted to format
<Dbugger> Hey, is there any tool to run diagnostics on my machine? On a global level?
<tomreyn> Dbugger: there's the terminal ;)
<JacobTDC> Dbugger: and recovery mode
<Dbugger> hahaha
<Dbugger> I meant more like a stress test
<tomreyn> Dbugger: there are system logs, /var/log/syslog*
<Dbugger> something more automated
<JacobTDC> I've had to use PLENTY of recovery mode over the past few days... XD
<Dbugger> I am not that good with the system itself
<tomreyn> texla: so you have a live linux installed on the usb disk and are booting frotm this to repartition your internal hard disk?
<blackflow> Dbugger: really though, looking at the system logs is the best you can do.   journalctl -p err  is helpful .   there's also the xorg log, I don't know if it logs to journal.
<Dbugger> blackflow, the problem is that I do not know what most of those words mean. I am not even sure what "xorg" is
<texla> JacobTDC, I am to the point of trying to install to the enclosure but the sda and sdb have reversed when I TRY TO CREATE A partition
<blackflow> well forgive me for asking, but then how would a diagnostic tool help? if you ran it and it said  "LurgidBee somethingnator is off by ten gobberwarts", what would you do?  :)
<texla> tomreyn, I have nothing on the external I am trying to format to install Ubuntu I have 16.04 on internal Plus
<tomreyn> texla: okay. i'd say to start from a clean slate, reboot fromthe internal disk as you would normally, then come back here (or stay if you can) and we can go thorugh this.
<texla> Rebooting from 16.04
<Dbugger> gnight everyone
<texla> tomreyn, I have rebooted with only internal hdd the external enclosure has the power turned off Gparted and parted -l only showing sda with the normal partition
<tomreyn> texla: wb
<tomreyn> texla: can you post: sudo parted /dev/sda print | pastebinit
<tomreyn> texla: as well as: sudo parted /dev/sdb print | pastebinit
<tomreyn> texla: also: lsblk --fs
<tomreyn> texla: still around?
<texla> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qdwnYQkTfj/
<fukwad> poopybuthole you in here?
<texla> tomreyn, Error: Could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or directory.
<fukwad> under another nick perhps?
<rej_> Hi, it seems that user namespaces are disabled by default on ubuntu 18.04. Is there a reason for it? It's causing me issues with nested LXD and I don't want to run privileged containers. Is it safe ti enable?
<fukwad> im out buahbueye
<texla> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/yeWTKHqk
<texla> tomreyn, Sorry had to leave a few minutes..these are the normal internal partitions
<texla> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S6FMfNGs3K/..This with the power to enclosure
<darrend> I have a program that attempts to make its data directory writable on startup (regardless of whether it already is). I'm trying to use a shared data directory and so this program fails for whichever user doesn't own the shared directory. Is there a way to fix this?
<blackflow> darrend: yes, use proper permissions. can you be more specific about what's going on?
<darrend> note that both users are in the default group on that directory and that the directory is writeable for the group
<darrend> blackflow: yes, the issue is the program seems to be attempting to do "chmod +w /shared/dir" at startup
<oerheks> make a group that owns that folder, add the users
<darrend> oerheks: already have, user in the group that is not the owner cannot chmod the dir
<oerheks> then explain what program is doing this?
<darrend> shotwell
<blackflow> of course, only owners can chmod. but why would two diffeerent users want to do that?
<darrend> so I can share photo dirs
<darrend> why would shotwell want to do that? Don't know, I didn't write it
<blackflow> well then do like oerheks suggested first, have a third group part of which are both users, and g+w on the dir.
<darrend> already have, doesn't work. If I own the directory, shotwell starts. For other users in that group it doesn't - it complains that it can't make the directory writeable (even though it already is)
<darrend> you can confirm it just with bash easily enough
<tomreyn> texla: ok, still aruond?
<blackflow> darrend: okay so if each user's dir is readable to the other, do you really need one shared dir?
<blackflow> darrend: and this sounds like a bug to be reported to shotwell
<darrend> yes, I want a shared directory, shotwell can only have a single data dir
<darrend> blackflow: agreed it's a shotwell bug, but they aren't going to fix it
<texla> tomreyn, listed the pastebit you wanted want me to redo
<oerheks> that is right, a long waiting feature, easy sharing, all i know is one folder: shotwell --datadir=<datadir>
<blackflow> darrend: shotwell works with whatever user is using it, and their home dir, no? so each user would have their own shotwell dir under ~/  no?
<tomreyn> texla: i saw them, ok. so now you want to install ubuntu 18.04 on the external hard disk, which is current /dev/sdb, right?
<darrend> blackflow: normally yes. But I want multiple users to use the SAME data directory
<texla> tomreyn, Yes that is correct but it turns to sda when I try to use gparrted
<blackflow> darrend: apparently you can't. unless you script some sync between them all
<darrend> seems odd that someone would go to such lengths to make their software completely unusable by multiple users on a multi-user OS
<tomreyn> texla: ok, then dont use gparted for now. so your plan is to have a full / permanent 18.04 ubuntu installation on the external disk?
<blackflow> darrend: you haven't seen GNOME then :))
<tomreyn> texla: the other option would be to set the external disk up as a live / installer usb stick / cdrom
<texla> tomreyn, Yes but I want to partition disk later for other Linux
<tomreyn> texla: so which of the two do you want?
<darrend> is there maybe a better photo management app that wouldn't give me these issues? I have no objection to switching
<texla> tomreyn, I have not made that dicision as of date
<oerheks> try the ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-photography repos, i like darktable
<oerheks> not sure that is more conveniant with shared folders..
<tomreyn> texla: well, since the next step would be to instll there one or the other way, you will need to make this decision sooner or later. but we can just create an empty partition table and see what happens if you like.
<texla> tomreyn, I can make a partition table but it tells me it will errase data on sda
<darrend> oerheks: thanks, I'll take a look
<tomreyn> texla: so open two terminal windows. in on of them, run "dmesg -w" - this will show the kernel log. in the other, run "sudo parted /dev/sdb mklabel gpt"
<raidghost> Why does a ubuntu server 18.04 LTS computer suddenly stop responding to static ip. HDMI/DVI (No output)
<tomreyn> texla: and close whatever told you that it will erase data on sda before you do this.
<tomreyn> texla: then tell me what it says on both windows
<texla> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/an3egu8n
<texla> tomreyn, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ "sudo parted /dev/sdb mklabel gpt"
<texla> bash: sudo parted /dev/sdb mklabel gpt: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> texla: sudo apt update; sudo apt install parted; sudo parted /dev/sdb print
<tomreyn> texla: keep the dmesg -w thing running, so do this in the other window
<texla> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/NrftLwcS
<gambl0re> im having trouble connecting my samsung galaxy to ubuntu via usb. its not detecting
<gambl0re> any help?
<blackflow> gambl0re: does the galaxy show a message to tap it to change the way it's connected?
<gambl0re> BlackDex, not sure what you mean
<lambdoid> I'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 on Windows Subsystem for Linux
<blackflow> gambl0re: well exactly what I said. when you connect it with the USB cable, does your galaxy show a popup/message/event about chaging USB connection. there are several ways/modes, you need "file transfer" -- I'm assuming that's what you want.
<gambl0re> theres no pop up
<blackflow> !wsl | lambdoid
<ubottu> lambdoid: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<gambl0re> theres a red light on my phone indicating that its charging
<blackflow> gambl0re: what about dmesg | tail -n 40   do you see any message about the phone (it's a phone right?) being connected?
<tomreyn> texla: i'm sorry, this is taking too long, i need to leave.
<texla> tomreyn, thanks for the help
<gambl0re> BlackDex, you want me to paste the output here
<blackflow> gambl0re: please be careful about who you're highlight. I'm not that nick.
<gambl0re> my bad
<blackflow> gambl0re: and sure, pastebin that output.
<oerheks> unlock the phone first...
<gambl0re> ok
<gambl0re> oerheks, it is unlocked
<gambl0re> i also tried on a different computer runnig ubuntu and the same
<gambl0re> blackflow,
<gambl0re> https://gist.github.com/rickywid/80d643093ff481be3fdfb2093665484d
<oerheks> .. in ##linux they have the answer :-D
<blackflow> gambl0re: did you (un)plug a Lexar device before plugging in your phone?
<blackflow> oerheks: ? another crossposter?
<gambl0re> blackflow, yea how did you know
<blackflow> gambl0re: it's in that output. so, after that there's not a peep about new usb device connecting. so I suspect your usb cable is busted. there's power (if the phone shows charging) but no data.
<gambl0re> but the usb stick works
<gambl0re> and the cable works when i plug it into my wireless samsung charger
<blackflow> none of which conflicts what I just said :)
<gambl0re> it cant transfer any data?
<gambl0re> is what you're saying?
<guiver_d> gambl0re: two pins carry power; two pins carry data - power powering thru cable does not mean data can traverse cable...
<blackflow> that's my suspicion. if I understand you correctly. you unplugged Lexar, and plugged in galaxy. the unplug of Lexar is visible in the dmesg, and there's nothing after that.
<gambl0re> ill try a different cable
<blackflow> gambl0re: also confirming this is that galaxy _should_ show you a message about USB being connected and asking you to select mode
<lambdoid> Yay, I installed 18.04
<blackflow> lambdoid: "ubuntu" under WSL and Ubuntu native is not quite the same thing tho'
<lambdoid> the only thing is that linux kernel system calls are translated into windows kernel calls
<oerheks> wsl has its own support channel
<oerheks> we might suggest to install a desktop, hahaha
<lambdoid> well
<lambdoid> my favourite game is has bugs in it's linux version
<jbase> hello
<lambdoid> my favourite game has bugs in its Linux version*
<lambdoid> privet
<Iarfen> hi!
<Iarfen> I've thinked that any good application intended for use inside Ubuntu should have a website if possible, opinions?
<jbase> I think a man page would suffice ))
<blackflow> they more or less all do
<swift110> hey all
<jbase> So, I need help with OpenCL support for amdgpupro. 16.04 LTS Linux 4.4.0-130-generic x86_64. I install the latest amdgpu from AMD website (18.40 that is), but clinfo gives me "No. of OpenCL platforms: 0". Apparently, no miner app can actually use the OpenCL.
<gambl0re> blackflow, i just tried a different cable and it does the same thing
<blackflow> gambl0re: well then is your phone's usb connector busted?
<gambl0re> blackflow, thats a copout answer
<gambl0re> fine. thanks
<blackflow> gambl0re: I'm not sure what else do youwant me to say. your kernel apparently doesn't see the connection at all. not even as unknown device. it's not ubuntu problem.
<jbase> blackflow, do you have a solution to my problem, please? Lacking openCL support in amdgpupro 18.40 under 16.04 LTS...
<blackflow> jbase: sorry, nope, no experience with opencl or amdgpu
<Glorfindel> how do I change my computers hostname? cli is preferred. (I think hostname is the proper term... it's what's after the @ in user@computer)
<Glorfindel> eh, found it
<Glorfindel> it wasn't working at first though... maybe I was using the wrong keyboard ;)
<guiver_d> Glorfindel:  edit /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts ;  systemctl restart systemd-logind.service --- or probably better use `hostnamectl set-hostname newname`
<Glorfindel> is changing it from the 'about' section not permanent?
<Glorfindel> permanent/persistent
<JacobTDC> Is it possible to change the color depth on Ubuntu Minimal/CLI?
<JacobTDC> Anyone know?
<Glorfindel> JacobTDC: it's a bit slower than usual rn, keep waiting and someone will let you know :)
<JacobTDC> k.
#ubuntu 2019-07-15
<Sven_vB> with "Windows 2013" and "Windows 2012", I can't find the microSD at all. =)
<Sven_vB> I'll try even older ones
<bilb_ono> on ubuntu 18.04 in my system settings I have “automatic suspend” set to “off”. However if I wait 10 minutes or so, it still suspends (the screen goes blank, when I touch something I have to sign in again)
<bilb_ono> I want this to never happen ever.
<bilb_ono> what else do I do?
<pragmaticenigma> bilb_ono: "automatic suspend" is a power saving feature for the computer as a whole. There is also a display power saving setting, which triggers a session lock, which is what you are seeing
<bilb_ono> oh
<bilb_ono> ok. so bigger picture , I am trying to install plexmediaserver on my comp. I am picturing that every time a machine wants to access it (to stream a video) it will need to be awake and running
<bilb_ono> what do I need to do to make sure its awake and running
<pragmaticenigma> bilb_ono: those settings are all availble in the "power" applet in the settings control panel. If you have disabled those features there, the computer will remain on. The behavior your describing I believe is located under the "screen" applet in the control panel, those settings will not turn off the CPU/Computer as a whole
<bilb_ono> ok thanks
<makey> anybody around
<Sveta> sometimes
<Sveta> why do you ask?
<leftyfb> !ask | makey
<ubottu> makey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<makey> i'm trying to iso boot ubuntu 18.04 lts server off grub...in case anyone here knows
<makey> okay tks leftyfb
<Bashing-om> makey: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot .
<makey> been there Bashing-om . desktop iso works as advertised but not server. i am hoping to achieve loading ubuntu server entirely in ram from a usb stick...
<Bashing-om> makey: Sorry, not been there myself - can not say :(
<makey> =L
<jpuntu> Hello everyone... I have a few questions, please let me know if this is not the place.
<jpuntu> I have 2 HP DL360 server with Dell MD3000i. I installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS into one of them and able to connect to MD Storage with iscsi initiator...
<jpuntu> what is the best practice to have shared storage between servers?
<jpuntu> nop? nada? nothing? nneeeeee
<yhm12345> mount a common dir ?
<yhm12345> i am sorry , i made a mistake
<MRD365> Hi
<Sveta> hi MRD365
<MRD365> Am from Indonesia are you?
<Sveta> no, i speak russian and english only
<Sveta> i haven't been to indonesia before
<Sveta> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MRD365> Ok
<MRD365>  ok
<kadz> Hi. I have a Dockerfile that uses Ubuntu 14.04 as the base image. I have a python package that depends on me using Python 2.7.10 but the system Python for Ubuntu is 2.7.6. How would I go about installing a newer version of Python? Ideally I'd like to do apt-get install.
<gde33> my touchpad is driving me insane trying to type.
<gde33> the laptop is pretty slow, I cant tell if the inpt field lost focus or if the box is frozen
<gde33> Im on lubuntu
<gde33> I have a mouse hooked up
<ayekat> kadz: update to a supported version of ubuntu - 14.04 isn't supported anymore
<ayekat> kadz: and more generally, you typically can't upgrade to newer versions of software in the same release - that's just the concept of stable releases :-)
<geirha> Also, why not base it on a python image instead?
<gde33> the web pages I found about disabling the trackpad are all very old, I tried to install an app that autodetects if a mouse is plugged in but it refused to install
<gde33> what is the right lubuntu way to do this?
<gde33> o well, ill just put tape over it like the webcam
<ayekat> gde33: does your laptop not have a key to disable the touchpad?
<ayekat> alternatively, some laptop models can also disable the touchpad in the firmware (EFI/BIOS)
<tomreyn> gde33: as always when asking such questions, it is very useful to discuss which ubuntu version you're using, and which graphical desktop. this can tell both:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<kadzpo> geirha I'll check if there's a python image that uses ubuntu as a base. Thanks.
<geirha> If not ubuntu, there's probably a debian based one
<Bob-Obo> Transfer rate is extremely slow, at only about 3mb/s. I thought USB 3.0 was supposed to be very fast, why is mine so slow? Is there any way to make it faster transfer speed? [SATA SSD, formatted as NTSF, connected via USB 3.0 external enclosure, transferring to Msata SSD, NTSF, installed in internal secondary drive bay, storage only, no OS]
<mjayk> Bob-Obo: everything in the chain must be able to suppor the speeds, you should try to locate your bottle neck
<Bob-Obo> mjayk: thanks for the reply. How would I troubleshoot that? [still a novice here]
<mjayk> Bob-Obo: basically replace things. I.e. do you have a USB 3.0 memory stick that you can test. Can you try a different port can you try a different enclosure etc etc.
<Bob-Obo> So there's no commands to run any kind of tests, etc?
<mjayk> Bob-Obo: What would you be wanting to test though
<EriC^^> Bob-Obo: you could check "dmesg" for any errors or run a smart test on the ssd i guess
<tomreyn> NTFS will make things slow (though not necessarily this slow, unless it's many small files), consider using a better supproted file system.
<EriC^^> i'd try a usb3 device to make sure the port works right, and then get another usb3 enclosure or something or just put the ssd straight into the sata
<Bob-Obo> Ok so I just ran 'dmesg', gave me a rather large result, not sure how to decipher it. How do I share the result here? [pastebin?]
<EriC^^> Bob-Obo: what's the name of the ssd? /dev/sdb etc? check "sudo parted -ls" for the name then try "dmesg | grep sdb" or whatever name you get
<thsnr> Bob-Obo: just to be sure, can you double-check that the enclosure is connected to a usb3 port?
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: dmesg | pastebinit
<tomreyn> this will submit the full (though possibly shortened, if longer than the websites' limit) kernel log to paste.ubuntu.com
<jizzle> hi is this also a channel for ubuntu server users?
<lotuspsychje> jizzle: its allowed, but there are also alot of experts in #ubuntu-server
<jizzle>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY jizzle-con m4r154##
<Bob-Obo> thsnr: yes, all ports on here are 3.0
<jizzle> fuck
<jizzle> so.. changed the pw
<Bob-Obo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PGFtZzvGb7/
<Bob-Obo> transferring from sdc to sda
<Bob-Obo> Results of "dmesg | grep sdc" = http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6D2D54RBnS/
<EriC^^> Bob-Obo: try googling an error to see what comes up
<Bob-Obo> EriC^^: what do you mean? Can you be more specific please?
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: your log showed error messages regarding /dev/sdc which will cause serious data transfer problems
<Bob-Obo> hmm.. I dont know how to read any of that data. Im just a new linux user, non-programmer. Just an avg joe.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: we enither, we can just search the web as well. it would be good to have more information, such as how this drive identifies itself.this may provide this information:   disconnect what was connected to usb and became the sdc drive. then run     udevadm monitor -k    in a terminal, then connect this usb device. then wait a few seconds and press ctrl-c to return to the shell. then post any output printed there.
<juanonymous> i have a quick question, how do you grant file permission in ubuntu?
<juanonymous> like this one - Tcl error [::DuckHunt::update_nickchange_tracking]: couldn't open "scripts/duck_hunt/database/pending_transfers.db": permission denied
<juanonymous> i need to grant permission on the folder database
<juanonymous> i did chmod +x scripts/duck_hunt/database
<juanonymous> but it did not solve the problem
<rory> juanonymous: you are running CloudBot right?
<tomreyn> juanonymous: the user executing this script must be able to do so. if this is *your* user, then you already solved this part. however, the user executing this script must also be allowed to enter the directory this script is stored in. that's the other condition which must be satisfied.
<rory> juanonymous: the user who is running CloudBot needs to have permissions to write to that file. Changing the executable bit won't sort it. You probably want to run "chown -R username: /path/to/cloudbot" where "username" is the name of the user running cloudbot
<tomreyn> oh right, that's a database, not a script, sorry.
<rory> juanonymous: if you're in doubt, share the output of "ls -l /path/to/scripts/duck_hunt/databases" in a pastebin
<juanonymous> will do
<tomreyn> still the need to be able to access the directory still applies.
<juanonymous> one moment
<rory> what user is running the cloudbot process? "ps aux | grep -i cloudbot" - first column is username
<tomreyn> i think it's  "ls -l /path/to/scripts/duck_hunt/database"
<rory> well whatever
<tomreyn> (singular, not plural 'database'
<rory> but yeah you are right
<rory> juanonymous: "chmod +x scripts/duck_hunt/database" will only set permissions on the directory, not the files within it. So it would allow listing the directory contents only.
<rory> that is a special meaning of +x executable bit, that applies to directories. since executing a directory doesn't make sense.
<juanonymous> https://termbin.com/1a88
<rory> juanonymous: OK so it's all owned as root.
<rory> juanonymous:  what user is running the cloudbot process? "ps aux | grep -i cloudbot" - first column is username
<rory> juanonymous: (assuming it is cloudbot)
<juanonymous> it's hoy
<juanonymous> username is hoy
<rory> "hoy" is the username? If so, you need to just make all those files owned by "hoy" like so:
<rory> sudo chown -Rv hoy:hoy /path/to/cloudbot
<rory> as, by design, "hoy" user usually can't modify files owned by root
<juanonymous> what does -Rv means btw?
<juanonymous> sorry
<rory> -R means recursive, enter all subdirectories
<rory> -v just menas verbose, print what it's doing
<rory> be careful youdon't typo the path
<juanonymous> oh i see
<juanonymous> verbrose
<rory> because "sudo chown -R" will happily go over your entire filesystem if you accidenally tell it to
<rory> after you run that, you can run "ls -l" again and you should see the directory "database" owned by hoy now
<rory> you can test by trying to create file in that directory as "hoy" user using "touch" command. prior to running chown, you would have got permission denied error.
<rory> or just run cloudbot of course
<rory> chown shouldn't take that long
<ANAND> Hello! I'm afraid this one's trivial, but I just wanted to double-check that my guess is right - the mv command can move *and* rename at the same time, right?
<ANAND> e.g. mv image.png ../renamed.png
<EriC^^> ANAND: correct
<ANAND> Ok, thanks! :)
<ANAND> Have a great day
<juanonymous> thanks
<juanonymous> it's all good now
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Sven_vB> hi
<BluesKaj> o/
<Shibe> is ubuntu on kernel 5.1 yet?
<BluesKaj> no
<jil> hello
<jil> how do I ensure that my clock is synced with NTP ?
<mgedmin> jil: service systemd-timesyncd status ?
<tomreyn> jil: on a default ubuntu installation, this should already be the case. if you disabled it,    timedatectl set-ntp true
<jil> I get an error with a programm make resquest to a rest sever.  one git issus suggest to check the clock syncronization and to set the time server to time.nist.gov
<jil> but I see that ntpdate should help
<B|ack0p> ubuntu launches some apps very slow. it takes 20-30 seconds to open
<jil> no, I get the error from a python function making a request to an only service.
<pragmaticenigma> !details | B|ack0p
<ubottu> B|ack0p: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> for example vscode and spotify is launching very very late
<B|ack0p> maybe snap apps launching slow?
<jadax> Do you know how I can get notepad++ for Ubuntu 18.04?
<B|ack0p> jadax: search in ubuntu store
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Both of those applications operate inside of Snaps, which is a containered environment. Performance issues would have to be addressed by their respective development teams.
<tomreyn> jil: i assume B|ack0p was not responding to you there, but stating a separate issue they're trying to get help with.
<mgedmin> B|ack0p: a 20-30 second delay screams "DNS problem" to me
<mgedmin> but don't take it as gospel
<B|ack0p> jadax: https://snapcraft.io/notepad-plus-plus
<tomreyn> jil: which ubuntu version are you using, are all updates installed, are you running a recent kernel?
<B|ack0p> mgedmin: hmm
<jadax> B|ack0p I normally use just apt-get, snap is alternative to apt-get, right?
<B|ack0p> jadax: yes
<jadax> I don't want to maintain two separate package managers
<jadax> is that how people do it these days?
<tomreyn> jil: and does the time reported by     timedatectl status     seem correct?
<EriC^^> i try to use apt only
<mgedmin> yes and no: both can be used to install software, but they install from different package archives so the selection of things (and versions) you can install with apt vs snap is different
<ioria> B|ack0p, snaps are slow  due to a font-caching issue (but should be fixed soon)
<mgedmin> when something is not available through apt-get, I'm quite happy to install it via snap
<B|ack0p> ioria: well today i received some updates about font-caching issue..
<B|ack0p> also i got an error while opening firefox
<B|ack0p> vs code and spotify killing me really waiting to open
<ioria> B|ack0p, should be fixed soon (not right now :þ)
<B|ack0p> and i dont understand if i clicked properly because circle doesnt turn when i click
<B|ack0p> normally when i click on an icon circle suppose to turn to show the process :p
<B|ack0p> ioria: ok i wait
<B|ack0p> i prefer to use apt but some doesnt have that.. so i had to install via snap
<B|ack0p> i think ubuntu should find a way to make it only 1 installation type
<B|ack0p> snap with store or apt-get without store
<B|ack0p> with store it feels commercial line iOS or Google play
<ioria> B|ack0p, gnome-software probably will drop snaps
<B|ack0p> i prefer apt-get without store
 * mgedmin carefully refrains from mentioning that he also installs some tools with cargo install, pip install, and gem install
<B|ack0p> ioria: perfect! hope they drop soon
<OerHeks> why only 1 installation type, freedom!
<EriC^^> snap has some security benefits as well no?
<B|ack0p> mgedmin: good for you :p i dont know what they are lol
<mgedmin> cans of worms, basically
<B|ack0p> OerHeks: if u mention about freedom why dont we install .exe too? :p
<OerHeks> snaps is like a ppa, trust the maintainer
<mgedmin> wine installwizard.exe
<B|ack0p> not all
<OerHeks> well, it is not the right channel for a flamewar, B|ack0p
<B|ack0p> ok ok
<OerHeks> lets get back to support, thanks
<B|ack0p> sorry
<B|ack0p> i got excited :p
<TJ-> shame snap didn't :p
<B|ack0p> but this is not freedom lol
<B|ack0p> is vscode snap? i think i installed it via apt-get
<B|ack0p> i dont remember..
<TJ-> mgedmin: I think the core difference is, when trying to give support, cargo/pip/gem don't integrate into software centre, so operators shouldn't be mislead into believing what is installed is supported (by Ubuntu community)
<B|ack0p> ubuntu is buggy today :/
<B|ack0p> i received update "libexiv2-14
<B|ack0p> whatever it is
<mgedmin> sounds like a library for extracting the metadata from JPEG files
<TJ-> !info libexiv2
<ubottu> Package libexiv2 does not exist in bionic
<B|ack0p> hmm
<TJ-> !info libexiv2-14
<ubottu> libexiv2-14 (source: exiv2): EXIF/IPTC/XMP metadata manipulation library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25-3.1ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 685 kB, installed size 2690 kB
<TJ-> ha, thought the -14 was the debian package version number
<B|ack0p> still no idea .p
<TJ-> lots of packages reverse-depend on that one ("apt-cache rdepends libexiv2-14")
<B|ack0p> ok
<dbrass> I'm trying to find how to fill the password prompt for full disk encryption with LUKS on LVM with the Nvidia driver. I get a low resolution image of the prompt but text appears over the image as I type. Is there a kernel parameter like nomodeset that needs to be used?
<dbrass> I'm trying to use the VGA port on a thinkpad W530 and I need to switch to discrete graphic only so I need to be able to boot using the Nvidia proprietary driver.
<tomreyn> dbrass: about the dm-crypt/luks prompt, this can be bug 1638983
<ubottu> bug 1638983 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-367 (Ubuntu) "Boot splash with luks password prompt broken after nvidia upgrade to 367" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638983
<TJ-> dbrass: you should just be able to type the pass-phrase blind
<tomreyn> also GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text may help https://askubuntu.com/questions/898444/how-to-enable-text-mode-luks-passphrase-prompt-on-boot#answers
<TJ-> just remove "splash" from the kernel command-line at boot
<TJ-> dbrass: actually, the plymouth initrd.img scripts look for nosplash*|plymouth.enable=0
<TJ-> dbrass: so add "nosplash" and remove "splash" and you should get a text mode
<dbrass> Thanks, I'll have a look at these options
<B|ack0p> is it safe to add OpenPGP and SSH Keys in launchpad?
<tomreyn> public keys, yes
<B|ack0p> i hide my email but when somebody clicks on my PGP it shows my email
<B|ack0p> in my launchpad profile
<TJ-> good reason to use one email address per target
<B|ack0p> i cant have many email per target
<tomreyn> not even with a plus character?
<B|ack0p> how?
<tomreyn> myadrress@somedoma,in -> myaddre4ss+launchpadonly@somedoma.in
<tomreyn> and now without the typos: myaddress@somedoma,in -> myaddress+launchpadonly@somedoma.in
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: it means i have to get another email
<tomreyn> whether this +something is available depends on your e-mail host and whether they implement such standards, though
<TJ-> B|ack0p: it depends on your receiving MTA; most mail services support this (it is called address tagging), but if like me you run your own MTA you can configure Postfix etc. to do it too
<dbrass> quit
<B|ack0p> unfortunately i am using common email host services..
<TJ-> In Postfix the character(s) are set via recipent_delimiter: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#recipient_delimiter
<B|ack0p> TJ-:  u mean Alias?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: easy to test; get someone to send you an email at "yourname+testing@yourdomain.com" and see if you receive it
<B|ack0p> TJ-: even it is gmail?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: I'm almost certain GMail supports it, in fact it was the service that made it popular I think
<B|ack0p> what about Outlook?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: I think this covers it, from 2008, https://gmail.googleblog.com/2008/03/2-hidden-ways-to-get-more-from-your.html
<B|ack0p> i dont have gmail
<tomreyn> maybe ask about what you have then ;)
<B|ack0p> i m using Outlook
<B|ack0p> actually if there is linux friendly free email provider i am happy to use it
<B|ack0p> i found disroot.org but not much usefull
<TJ-> B|ack0p: yes, see https://www.ghacks.net/2013/09/17/can-now-use-email-aliases-outlook-com/
<tomreyn> there is no friendly free email provider. either you trade in your privacy, or they are donation based.
<cmrabet> How can I force dpkg to install the same package and version again overwriting the previous one OR install a new version without deleting the files that were there before? Thanks.
<de-facto> Any experience with Asmedia-ASM1351 USB to SATA bridge chipset? Does it work properly with UASP/TRIM etc?
<TJ-> cmrabet: "sudo apt --reinstall install <package>"
<cmrabet> TJ-, I'm using dpkg, I wrote a system program that calls it. I can't use apt-get
<TJ-> cmrabet: so "dpkg --install <package>" ?
<cmrabet> TJ-, that doesn't seem to overwrite the files if the version of the package is the same as the one already installed
<de-facto> cmrabet, did you "man dpkg"? there are loads of options to choose from
<cmrabet> TJ-, if the versions are different, then yes, dpkg does install, but the problem is that it removes any files that existed in the previous one. I guess what I need is "incremental" updates.
<cmrabet> I'm generating deb packages that contain "additions" to the previous versions, rather than the whole software over and over with new changes.
<cmrabet> "additions" or "changes" to the previous versions.
<TJ-> cmrabet: you mean package deltas?
<hortiel> ihi
<hortiel> what is preformatted text means in librewriter?
<hortiel> in what way it's removes the formatting
<cmrabet> TJ-, aha, I don't know what that is, but I'll research, package deltas?
<TJ-> !info debdelta | cmrabet are you using the existing tooling?
<ubottu> cmrabet are you using the existing tooling?: debdelta (source: debdelta): diff and patch utilities which work with Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.61 (bionic), package size 98 kB, installed size 395 kB
<Ozi> How do i install "wine:i386"??
<cmrabet> TJ, thanks
<TJ-> cmrabet: e.fg. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man1/debdelta.1.html
<tomreyn> Ozi: sudo apt update && sudo apt install wine:i386
<Ozi> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> Ozi: depending on the ubuntu version you're on, this will return an erro message with additional instructions
<tomreyn> hortiel: i'm not sure whether this applies to the librewriter context, but normally 'preformatted' text is text displayed in a monospaced font, a font where all characters display with the same width.
<cmrabet> TJ-, I think dpkg has flags for what I want to do, --update-avail and --merge-avail
<tomreyn> hortiel: within a preformatted section, you'd also expect that other text formats are ignored while 'preformatting' applies. basically, text is displayed as it would have been before (pre) formatting it.
<TJ-> cmrabet: I don't think so, those are deprecated methods of updating the 'available' database of package control info
<hortiel> how do I get table of content which I canclick to go to that chapter without scroolling
<TJ-> hortiel: https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Creating_a_Table_of_Contents
<TJ-> hortiel: preformatted text is a monospaced font so columns on all rows align; it's part of the support for HTML PRE element
<hortiel> coulmns in tables?
<TJ-> hortiel: no, the columns in text
<B|ack0p> i deleted PGP and trying to create new key in Passwords and Keys but it doesnt create
<B|ack0p> what can i do?
<B|ack0p> ah done
<B|ack0p> it was slow
<B|ack0p> ubuntu is buggy today
<B|ack0p> slow running and apps crashing
<B|ack0p> cant open thunderbird now
<OerHeks> seems like your system only, B|ack0p
<B|ack0p> yes my ubuntu system
<B|ack0p> Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system.
<tomreyn> either wait for it to close properly, or run     killall thunderbird
<tomreyn> or, worst case, accepting data loss:  killall -9 thunderbird
<B|ack0p> opened now after several crashes
<B|ack0p> now addon doesnt work
<B|ack0p> Enigmail
<tomreyn> looks like your system generally behaves unstable, maybe try to solve this first of all
<tomreyn> that's not a good foundation to build on.
<B|ack0p> how build on?
<B|ack0p> brb
<tomreyn> check your system logs, make sure there are no critical errors
<B|ack0p> maybe i should reboot
<B|ack0p> ok logs first
<OerHeks> so, you messed around with keys, now a 3rd party plugin is bugging you?
<B|ack0p> probably
<B|ack0p> ok message popped up about mozilla
<B|ack0p> to report
<B|ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X6Tr2YTddm/
<OerHeks> after changing keys,  it is logical to restart thunderbird, no?
<B|ack0p> ok
<hortiel> i couldn't do it,what do they mean by that.
<hortiel> The best way to generate a table of contents is to apply the predefined heading paragraph styles, such as "Heading 1", to the paragraphs that you want to include in your table of contents.
<jil> tomreyn: my issue is settled too.  Thank you
<wr> where can get ubuntu iso with bare system, no gnome?
<TJ-> hortiel: maybe this will help more: https://libreofficehelp.com/add-table-of-contents-libreoffice-writer/
<OerHeks> wr, server or mini iso?
<wr> OerHeks, mini
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wr> OerHeks, after said mini iso was on that link, but thanks
<OerHeks> wr, mini iso is unsuitable for UEFI bios systems
<wr> OerHeks, what DE will be the fastest and lowest resouce to install, i just need to do a test VM
<wr> OerHeks, i dont have UEFI ye
<wr> *yet
<OerHeks> lubuntu, mate, xubuntu ..
<wr> OerHeks, lower than lubuntu any?
<OerHeks> maybe i3wm ?
<OerHeks> xubuntu is pretty low on resources, for me
<wr> OerHeks, the lowest i know is lubuntu, lower i think have to just use a WM
<lotuspsychje> wr: low/lightest also depends on the hardware, sometimes the hardware runs better on a xubuntu for example
<wr> lotuspsychje, in my all hardwares lubuntu always is lower and i have used it on three different pc's
<lotuspsychje> wr: im just second OerHeks advice, xubuntu is also pretty low on resources
<wr> lotuspsychje, prefer lubuntu, i have used xubuntu bfore
<Sven_vB> TJ-, so far with acpi_osi settings I just got errors to the effect of "no such file /dev/mmcblk2". could it appear with other names?
<B|ack0p> TJ-: thanks. i created mail alias
<Antoine> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu 19.10 on my laptop Acer aspire E1-571G. When I checked "secure boot", it wouldn't boot, it hanged after LSB something (sorry I forgot the exact thing). Now I unchecked secure boot and third party drivers as well and it boots but it says "Failed to start Switcheroo Control Proxy". Is this something I should worry about?
<lotuspsychje> Antoine: come join to #ubuntu+1 please
<Antoine> lotuspsychje: Ok, why?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: have you been able to install on that acer?
<lotuspsychje> Antoine: 19.10 support is handled in #ubuntu+1
<Antoine> Ok thanks
<Antoine> Oh sorry my bad
<Sven_vB> Antoine, I'm currently debugging an annoying Acer as well. with that one it's normal it seems to freeze for about a minute in regular startup; also yesterday it froze a bit earlier and longer, so I hard-reset it and it booted normally.
<Antoine> Its Ubuntu 19.04, the latest from Ubuntu website, sorry
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, haven't tried yet. I managed to boot GRUB from the HDD once, but couldn't reproduce yet.
<Sven_vB> I just tested without the acpi_osi options, still can't see mmcblk2. maybe the card just unstuck.
<Sven_vB> yeah. there goes one hour of testing wasted.
<hortiel> TJ-: but ctrl+enter is not working insteading ctrl+click is? I'd like a cmd,...
<hortiel> TJ-: I read your tutorial and succeeded but click is only working.
<Tenkawa> is there anything in the plasma window manager that would qualify as the side by side multiple desktop switcher ie xfce?
<Tenkawa> er plasma desktop world..
<Tenkawa> a widget or add-on?
<Tenkawa> closest one I've found so far seems to be pager and its a bit heavy
<Sven_vB> hortiel, if OO becomes all too annoying, you could try switching to more text-based markups where you have full control over roles and layouts, e.g. HTML or TeX (I used LyX, https://www.lyx.org/Walkthrough)
<Walex> An even simpler alternative is MarkDown, but it has several limitations.
<Walex> Tenkawa: you can add one to the "sidebar" which is pretty much the same as the XFCE one
<hortiel> Sven_vB: i came from emacs
<hortiel> what is OO? it's LO libreoffice  not openoffice.
<Tenkawa> oh? let me take a look
<Sven_vB> hortiel, oh right, I still had the old name in mind.
<hortiel> Shortcut Keys for Tables in LibreOffice Writer ... https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Shortcut_Keys_for_Writer
<Tenkawa> Walex: thanks.. I'll take a look
<Antoine> So can I safely ignore "Failed to start Switcheroo Control Proxy"?
<OerHeks> known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/switcheroo-control/+bug/1768988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768988 in Fedora "switcheroo-control fails to detect multi-gpu system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> make sure your bios version is up2date
<OerHeks> if it still fails, disable secure boot, but that is a rough solution
<Antoine> OerHeks: I think I can only disable secure boot by switching from uefi to legacy
<Antoine> That might involve reinstalling, which I'd like to avoid
<B|ack0p> now only issue is not existing Guest user --
<B|ack0p> i cant imagine how stable win10 is working on my 10 yrs old thinkpad core2duo
<B|ack0p> i mean more stable than win7 not ubuntu :p
<B|ack0p> oh sorry wrong place
<B|ack0p> dualboot is confusing sometimes :p
<becool> i'm trying to locate a script that's creating sql dumps to a remote storage location. how do i find out where the script is?
<lordcirth> becool, you could use the inotify tools to see what process opens the files.
<lordcirth> But you could also grep through cron
<becool> lordcirth: good suggestions
<becool> nothing in local cron dirs. this script is on a remote system somewhere and i'm trying to trace where
<coffeecow> Is there anyone here who prefers Seahorse over KeePassXC after trying them both?
<lotuspsychje> coffeecow: come join in #ubuntu-discuss please
<becool> lordcirth: how do i use inotify tools?
<lordcirth> becool, hmm, I thought that inotify-wait could tell you the process that touched it, but it seems not?
<JonelethIrenicus> I have a USB drive I got from a company
<JonelethIrenicus> when i insert it
<JonelethIrenicus> it types RR on linux
<JonelethIrenicus> i imagine the person thought I would be on windows
<JonelethIrenicus> why is it doing this?
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, what do you mean it types RR? You mean it shows up as a keyboard and sends keypresses?
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: not sure
<lordcirth> becool, however, if this script is running over ssh, you could monitor /var/log/auth.log?
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: it would seem so
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, that is a very suspicious thing for a USB stick to do.
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: i agree, but i want to make sure
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i get to the files on this?
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, does it show up as a mass storage device at all?
<lordcirth> lsblk -f
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: thanks
<Rochvellon> Hi, I've got a problem. there is somewhere a trigger in my system (desktop, xfce) that let crackle my audio periodically and if xfce4-volumed is active the osd volume appears then. what could it be? the first time this behaviour happend was as I pressed the volume up or down on my old keyboard but it happens with my new keyboard too
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: no luck
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, 'lsusb' - do you see a second keyboard?
<sarnold> JonelethIrenicus: 'xev' can show you what the usb keyboard types when you plug it in
<lordcirth> ^ also good
<sarnold> lordcirth: and usbguard (and the corresponding qt applet! get it!) can authorize or not specific USB devices, to preven tthe keyboard from being *used*
<sarnold> sogh.
<sarnold> ffffffs
<sarnold> JonelethIrenicus: ^^ see above message about usbguard and the qt applet! don't forget the applet.
<lordcirth> That's cool, I will look into that!
<sarnold> becool: bpfcc-tools may be helpful to you
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I've now exhaused all candidate windows versions for acpi_osi=, all of them just yield "open: Read-only file system". :( any next ideas?
<Tenkawa> Sven_vB: what ya working on?
<Tenkawa> I missed the earlier details
<Sven_vB> Tenkawa, trying to create a new partition in trailing free space on /dev/mmcblk2, which is a microSD card plugged into the internal microSD slot of an Acer SW5-012 running a bionic live session.
<becool> i was able to locate the script
<becool> thanks everyone
<Sven_vB> Tenkawa, as a pre-step, we were trying to debug why it's read-only. the command that produced said error message is "sudo mmc writeprotect user get /dev/mmcblk2" and same for boot instead of user.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: must be the device then
<Tenkawa> Sven_vB: what device driver does it use
<Tenkawa> do a dmesg | grep mmc and look for any messages about read only or errors
<Tenkawa> from a terminal
<Sven_vB> Tenkawa, can't find anything suspicious. some partitions on mmcblk1 are unclean but mmcblk1 is r/w so it shouldn't matter. http://paste.debian.net/plainh/c36578ad
<Sven_vB> oh, actually, "(ro)" in "3.73 GiB (ro)"
<Sven_vB> could it be the device needs a greeting from the official driver at least once? the windows that shipped on the SSD doesn't recognize the microSD slot, so I guess the official driver was never run, if such a driver even exists.
<Sven_vB> there's a "Platform Drivers Installer" on https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/5547 , I'll try to install that in Windows.
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: let me look one sec sarnold
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: yes i do
<JonelethIrenicus> 1111:2222
<JonelethIrenicus> doesn't say keyboard though
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, "1111:2222" isn't a real manufacturer code either. You've got a BadUSB firmware attack there.
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: i think it is purposeful obfuscation by a company
<JonelethIrenicus> Pandora International Ltd
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, what legitimate reason would they have to give you a USB with hacked firmware?
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: if they don't want you to look at the drives contents?
<lordcirth> that's what encryption is for. Obfuscation at the drive controller level is absurd
<lordcirth> (Which isn't to say that some PHB couldn't have ordered it)
<JonelethIrenicus> i dont know it just got dropped in my lap
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, you should probably ask whoever gave it to you why it has modified firmware, then.
<lordcirth> JonelethIrenicus, did you try xev as mentioned above?
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: they aren't gonna tell me or they do not know
<JonelethIrenicus> not yet
<lordcirth> try it. It's likely that the "RR" is just the printable portion of a longer string, probably involving Super+R (windows Run)
<arpad2> hi there, I have problem that after nvidia driver is installed it is not in use on a nvidia optimus ubuntu system
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: wich chipset and driver version please?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: hi, how can I find this info?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: sudo lshw -C video && ubuntu-devices
<arpad2> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rtmMcmysJX/
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: ubuntu-drivers list
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-drivers list nvidia-driver-390 nvidia-340
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: ok tnx, doublecheck nvidia-settings now, to see if your its set on performance mode or powersaving mode
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: lotuspsychje
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/889ZytWkSP/
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: nvidia-settings has a GUI icon, could you try that?
<jarnos> How do you report a bug in nouveau. I think I am using it, but ` ubuntu-bug nouveau` tells "dpkg-query: no packages found matching nouveau"
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: PRIME profile: NVIDIA
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: before filing bugs, we reccomend to ask your issue in this channel, maybe volunteers have a solution or idea
<lordcirth> jarnos, "apt search nouveau" will tell you which package you are actually using
 * Tenkawa falls over cleaning house
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: if nvidia(performance mode) is enabled, you should be good
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: thats what you wanted, to use nvidia?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: yes, so it will use the card when higher performance is needed?
<arpad2> for instance in Steam games
<jarnos> lordcirth, oh, or even better ` dpkg -l | grep nouveau`
<lordcirth> that too
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: you can test yourself to switch betweent he 2
<lotuspsychje> *between
<Tenkawa> oh is it one of those optimus setups?
<Tenkawa> (I think nvidia uses optimus)
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ok
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: so that error message from terminal in nvidia-settings is not important?
<lotuspsychje> Tenkawa: its nvidia-prime now gets installed togheter with the nvidia driver
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, I just wanted to report that there is tearing issue with nouveau driver. Test video: https://youtu.be/MfL_JkcEFbE
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: correct, you can deny
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: ubuntu version, card chipset and driver version please?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ok, thank you lotuspsychje for your help and effort
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, nouveau driver seems to be working best with Firefox, whereas nvidia driver works best with google-chrome.
<JonelethIrenicus> lordcirth: good point
<kainengran> Why wouldn't my at commands work? I run `echo "test" | at now +1 minute` and don't get anything in the terminal.
<lordcirth> kainengran, I wouldn't expect that to print to the terminal?
<lordcirth> Well actually, I get "job 1 at Mon Jul 15 16:49:00 2019" from at
<kainengran> Sorry, I meant terminal emulator xterm.
<kainengran> So where does it echo?
<BovineWalrusVamp> Is it possible to mount a Samba share to ~/Desktop? If doing so from fstab, would I go about it the same way as I would mount anything else?
<lordcirth> kainengran, 'at' sends a message to 'atd' (the at daemon) and tells it to schedule "echo test" for 1 minute from now. As atd is not executing in your shell, it won't print there.
<lordcirth> kainengran, depending on your config, it might mail you the result like cron does.
<kainengran> I've tried running gimp with at, and I don't any result also...
<lordcirth> kainengran, gimp is a graphical program, and must be called with the $DISPLAY variable set. Since atd isn't running in your desktop, you'd have to specify that yourself, I think
<lordcirth> kainengran, if you want it to be echoed to your terminal, there are a few options. sh -c "sleep 2; echo test" & is one
<lordcirth> er, sleep 1m , rather.
<lordcirth> kainengran, is there a specific problem you want to solve, or are you just trying to learn things?
<kainengran> lordcirth, trying to learn things. Thank you :) I thought atd get the DISPLAY as an environmental variable by default.
<lordcirth> kainengran, no, $DISPLAY is inherited by anything called by X. atd is a system service that starts independently (and generally before) X.
<kainengran> Hmmm... Yeah, I was stupid enough to think that the daemon should know the specific shell the at command was scheduled, so it should execute it there...
<kainengran> makes me wonder if it's possible to specify a tty or a pty where a command should be run in linux
<kainengran> I meant pts
<kainengran> oh, it is possible simply by redirection!
 * kainengran palmface
<lordcirth> Many things are possible with redirection, since (almost) everything is a file
<thnee> How come packages.ubuntu.com lists python3 as 3.6.5-3, but when I apt install python3, I get 3.6.8?
<thnee> For bionic that is
<OerHeks> thnee, it is backported 3.6.5-3 with 3.6.8 patches
<OerHeks> err3.6.5 with 3.6.8 patches wich gives the ubuntu versioning 3.6.5-3
<isopod> Hi
<isopod> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 into a systemd-nspawn container using debootstrap, but I always get "Couldn't find these debs: systemd-container". What am I doing wrong?
<isopod> sudo debootstrap --include=systemd-container,iproute2 --variant=minbase --arch=amd64 bionic gitlab http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<isopod> (It worked with Debian)
<thnee> OerHeks: wow ok, confusing.. thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> isopod: well.. Ubuntu is not Debian, it is Ubuntu and there are significant configuration differences between the two. Also, I believe your question might be better suited for #ubuntu-server
<thnee> OerHeks: So functionally it is like 3.6.5, right? And the backported patches are only for security? And it's just an accident that it says 3.6.8?
<isopod> pragmaticenigma: True, but Ubuntu seems to have the same package: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/systemd-container So why isn't it found?
<OerHeks> not an accident, it is in code the 3.6.8, but as LTS gives stable packages + security updates, the versioning numbers are slightly different
<pragmaticenigma> isopod: Because to install that package you have to have the Universe repository enabled
<pragmaticenigma> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<thnee> OerHeks: I don't get it. Is it functionally like 3.6.5 or 3.6.8? Backporting security patches is of course fine, but functionally, which is it?
<isopod> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, that sounds like the answer I was looking tor.
<isopod> *for
<OerHeks> thnee, functionality stays the same, i guess. no new features, those appear in the between-LTS versions
<Forty-3> how do I view the old/new versions of packages before I upgrade?
<pragmaticenigma> Forty-3: What are you trying to do exactly?
<Forty-3> see if there are any change notes so I don't break anything
<Forty-3> atm, it just says what packages would be upgraded
<Forty-3> but I'd like to see that e.g. linux 4.10 will be upgrade to 4.14 or something
<pragmaticenigma> Forty-3: Packages released in the official repositories are well tested before release. It is possible that a bug may slip through, but it is rare. There is no way to "view" differences, except to look at the release notes. The packages supplied are compiled binary, so unless you know how to read binary... you best bet to avoid issues is back your system up prior to installation/upgrades
<OerHeks> apt changelog <package>
<thnee> OerHeks: Ait, I'll take that. Thanks!
<Forty-3> pragmaticenigma: I have been bitten too much by "stable" software breaking on upgrade
<Forty-3> I've found point-release distros to be particularly egregious in this area
<OerHeks> thnee, to make it easy: sudo apt update && apt list --upgradable  # to get a list of upgradable packages
<pragmaticenigma> Forty-3: Sorry to hear that has been your experience, I can't say that I have ever had any issue within a release, only when moving major version/releases of the distribution I am on
<Forty-3> anyway, I have several servers running on this machine, and I want to make sure they stay working
<OerHeks> Forty-3,  use a test server and a vm?
<pragmaticenigma> Forty-3: If you have introduced/installed any PPAs on your system, it is very likely they have been the source of your issues. As PPAs are not monitored, maintained, or tested by Canonical or Ubuntu developers
<Forty-3> OerHeks: lotta server specific config
<Forty-3> I'd rathe rjust see what versions are being changed
<Forty-3> so I can do the research myself
<Forty-3> arch does this fine when you update, and so does rhel...
<pragmaticenigma> Forty-3: If your setup is that critical, then you should be running a mirrored machine to smoke test changes on. That's just good practice
<OerHeks> oops, my previous post adressed wrong thnee > Forty-3 , to make it easy: sudo apt update && apt list --upgradable  # to get a list of upgradable packages
<Forty-3> OerHeks: thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for
<OerHeks> yw
<TJ-> Forty-3: summary "apt list --upgradable" then, for each package, "apt changelog <package>"
<thy143> HI, I hoping someone can clear something up for me regarding patching Ubuntu 1804 servers. We have a number of servers deployed using the server image (not the live one). I have done a apt-get upgrade, however I am still on 4.15.0-45-generic.  I have deployed anther VM using the “live” server install media and that is upgrading its kernel. Is someo
<thy143> ne able to let me know why I not getting security patches on the 1804 (non live installers) server? Thanks
<TJ-> oh, OerHeks  beat me!
<TJ-> thy143: ISOs contains latest point releases, which will include the latest HWE kernels
<TJ-> thy143: so I'm guessing you're seeing linux 4.18 or 5.0 on the latest 18.04.X ISO ?
<sarnold> thy143: can you pastebin the output of your apt update && apt upgrade command?
<Bashing-om> thy143: Latest kernel for the 18.04.1 cycle: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ uname -r >> 4.15.0-54-generic" .
<thy143> TJ- uname-a  returns ubuntu 4.15.0-45 ....    i have been asked to verify that we have the CVE-2019-11477 kernal patch installed which is version 4.15.0-52.56
<ryuo> thy143: did you try dist-upgrade?
<ryuo> thy143: one possibility is you're lacking a generic kernel package that tracks the latest one.
<TJ-> thy143:  4.15.0-45-generic is on the installed servers? is the bionic-security/bionic-updates components in apt sources.list enabled?
<TJ-> thy143: as ryuo  says, is "linux-image-generic" installed to ensure upgrades are pulled in?
<ryuo> or another form of it.
<thy143> Ok i think that might be it.  had anther look and apt-get upgrade is kept back "linux-generic, linux-headers-generic and linux-images-generic
<thy143> This is on clean install (VM) using the ISO here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/
<ryuo> thy143: try dist-upgrade then.
<wr> rm: cannot remove '/snap/core18/1055/var/lib/ucf/registry': Read-only file system, how can i remove /snap?
<ryuo> afaik that always updates everything.
<TJ-> thy143: "apt full-upgrade"
<ryuo> or that. it's an alias for dist-upgrade.
<thy143> ryuo TJ- that advisiable on a server in production?
<ryuo> thy143: no idea, but i've always used it without incident.
<ryuo> you can always review what it wants to do before approving it.
<TJ-> thy143: if linux-generic is installed those packages should be pulled in as dependencies by default. If they're not someone has mis-configured the servers
<sarnold> wr: it's on a read-only filesystem. if you want that file gone, you'll have to remove that snap to do it.
<thy143> everything clean install, (clean VM installed 30 mins ago). no edits done on any config
<ryuo> thy143: ok... try what we advised to at least see what it does. only difference from upgrade is what upgrades will be chosen.
<wr> sarnold, already did a snap remove, is that it?
<sarnold> wr: probably, yes
<wr> sarnold, so probably not, because folder is there
<TJ-> !info unattended-uprgades | thy143: you also might want to consider
<ubottu> thy143: you also might want to consider: Package unattended-uprgades does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> lol
<TJ-> !info unattended-upgrades | thy143: you also might want to consider
<ubottu> thy143: you also might want to consider: unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.11 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 384 kB
<ryuo> interesting.
<ryuo> "full-upgrade performs the function of upgrade but will remove currently installed packages if this is needed to upgrade the system as a whole."
<ryuo> so that's why it sometimes keeps stuff back.
<sarnold> wr: if snap list shows nothing but mount shows /snap/core18/1055/ is still there, I suggest hopping into #snapcraft and asking about it
<TJ-> ryuo: basically ABI changes require a "apt-get dist-upgrade" / "apt full-upgrade"
<ryuo> i see.
<wr> sarnold, go it now, had to do one more remove on core18
<sarnold> wr: aha, all good?
<wr> sarnold, yes, this snap installs things on file system hmmm
<thy143> ok a apt full-upgrade looks to do the same as apt install linux-image-generic.   Will i keep running into the kernal not upgrading when doing a apt-get upgrade or should it role with the new one now?
<TJ-> thy143: for kernel upgrades a reboot (or kexec) is required
<TJ-> !livepatch | thy143
<ubottu> thy143: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<wr> sarnold, using snap on debian based machine can cause any conflicts?
<sarnold> wr: it should work fine; I'm not sure the confinement on debian is as extensive as on ubuntu, but the debian-supplied packages and the snap-supplied packages shouldn't stomp on each other or anything
<thy143> i get i need a reboot. WE rather not have livepatch as we need a control inpalce when updates get pushed.
<wr> sarnold, if ubuntu has apt what snap adds?
<jeremy31> !snap | wr
<ubottu> wr: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<sarnold> wr: snaps are more like the apple app store or google play store -- you may or may not have source, there may or may not be security support, and there's some sandboxing in place to restrict what can and can't be done
<sarnold> wr: the main benefit is that you don't have to run anything from them as root
<wr> sarnold, i was thinking on that a contained app
<sarnold> wr: the atomic updates are nice too; a surprising number of .deb packages fail to upgrade for reasons that are usually difficult to discorver
<Jan-> hihi
<Jan-> is there some way I can write a simple script to send bytes to a serial device? right now I have "echo -n 1 > /dev/ttyUSB0"
<Jan-> what I want is for it to go 1,2,3,4 in sequence every few milliseconds
<tomreyn> terminal window #1: touch /tmp/foo && tail -f /tmp/foo     terminal window #2:  (echo 1; sleep 0.3; echo 2;) >> /tmp/foo
<wr> Jan-, #programming might be good
<tomreyn> Jan-: but you reall should write this in a proper scripting language
<sarnold> Jan-: untested, but try this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9gkcxWbb9h/
<Jan-> OK thanks guys
<Jan-> I shall maybe try python :)
 * Jan- is not a linux persn
<TJ-> hehehe this is like the programming challenge!  DEV=/dev/ttyUSB0; while true; do for n in {1..4}; do echo $n >$DEV; sleep 0.2; done; done
<sarnold> I skipped that one because sleep isn't a shell built-in; it's a whole new exec every time through the loop
<MMYStic> hi, I have a strange problem with bandwidth limitation. I mean the wifi is slow. I have cleaned any "tc" (traffic shaping cli) configuration. But I haven't resolved. What further conf should I seek to solve the problem ? sysctl ? others ?
<TJ-> sarnold: right, and we need to waste time anyhow :)
<sarnold> *maybe* it's even a fresh open and close each trip. that'd also be needlessly expensive :)
<wr> MMYStic, see dns
<MMYStic> wr: dns ? why ? how ?
<wr> MMYStic, said wifi was slow
<sarnold> MMYStic: it'd be best to figure out what exactly i slow about it
<MMYStic> wr I've done a speedtest and I have 1mbit bandwidth, but the wifi has 25..
<wr> MMYStic, what do you use for speedtest?
<MMYStic> sarnold: just the bandwidth.. it seems there is some traffic shaping configuration
<TJ-> sarnold: but if you don't want an exec, then DEV=/dev/ttyUSB0; while true; do for n in {1..4}; do echo $n >$DEV; read -t 0.2; done; done
<MMYStic> wr I have used speedtest-cli installed with apt and the speedtest site
<sarnold> TJ-: well played! :)
<TJ-> sarnold: :P
<sarnold> TJ-: I didn't know read had a timeout
<sarnold> MMYStic: try this fq_codel https://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/codel/wiki/HOWTO/
<wr> MMYStic, try other speedtest to see if any thing changes significantly
<TJ-> MMYStic: start off with basics: signal strength, errors, retries (use "iwconfig")
<wr> MMYStic, do you have good values on hardware and signal of wifi?
<MMYStic> wr: yeah the signal is ok..
<MMYStic> then I have to debug the wifi.. ok I try
<wr> MMYStic, do you have bandwith limitation outside wifi? cable?
<TJ-> MMYStic: which band is it using, which protocol? 2.4/5.x, 802.11bgn, 802.11an, 802.11ac ?
<TJ-> MMYStic: how many other Access Points using the same band, what channel widths are they using, are they overlapping?
<wr> MMYStic, try to scan to see if your using channels that don't overlap your area
<MMYStic> wr: I think no.. .. well maybe I've found something... I have the following strange conf on iwconfig
<MMYStic> Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<wr> MMYStic, do you have any setting on card to limit something?
<TJ-> MMYStic: best to show us in a pastebin the entire output: "pastebinit <( iwconfig )"
<wr> MMYStic, 20 dBm not very good
<MMYStic> https://pastebin.com/pLwDZQcz
<wr> MMYStic, how is your pinging and dns settings?
<veegee> What's going on with the latest kernel builds failing? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.2.1/
<TJ-> MMYStic: wr: 20dBm is OK, its probably the regulatory domain setting
<MMYStic> the ping to the gw is around 7 ms
<TJ-> MMYStic: show us "pastebinit <( iw list )"
<wr> TJ-, it's tx-power thought was signal level
<TJ-> MMYStic: before I've seen this next log, I'm going to guess there are other APs interfering. show us "pastebinit <( sudo iwlist scan )"
<MMYStic> TJ-: what should I seek on iwlist scan output ?
<TJ-> MMYStic: we're looking for all the APs and what there channel config/bandwidth is
<wr> MMYStic, i guess cell's that are on you same you
<TJ-> MMYStic: you're in the 802.11b band, max 20MHz channels is 14 (Japan) or 11 (USA) or 13 (Europe). Of those only 3 are non-overlapping (1, 6, 11/13/14) - if some AP is using 802.11n that's 40MHz channels and suddenly only channels 1 and 11/13/14 are non-overlapping
<wr> MMYStic, 802.11b is bit low
<MMYStic> wr also "encryption off" ???
<wr> MMYStic, i would not use it open
<MMYStic> wr: ofcourse the wifi has encryption on ... then it's very strange linux says is off
<TJ-> MMYStic: if you don't show us those other two reports we can't really help
<MMYStic> TJ-: I prefer not to publish the other conf because of privacy
<wr> MMYStic, by the way can you reboot the device?
<MMYStic> wr: no the router is ok... I think the problem is my laptop
<wr> MMYStic, reboot not poweroff
<MMYStic> wr: it's not mine
<wr> MMYStic, even so, do it
<wr> on both
<MMYStic> wr: I can't the router is not mine
<MMYStic> anyway thx I quit irc.. and I try to play with iwconfig
<TJ-> MMYStic: iwconfig's Encryption key: is for WEP, it is expected to be 'off' for WPA/2
<TJ-> ahh well, ask for advice then don't provide info required to give it!
<wr> router not mine, hmmm
<TJ-> almost always those issues are either radio-frequency interference, or simple congestion (and possibly control)
<Rochvellon> I've got a problem. there is somewhere a trigger in my system (desktop, xfce, 16.04) that let crackle my audio periodically and if xfce4-volumed is active the osd volume appears then. what could it be?  this behaviour appeared the first time as I pressed the volume up or down on my old keyboard but it happens with my new keyboard too
<FreeBDSM> hello, is this actual for Ubuntu too? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#DRM_kernel_mode_setting
#ubuntu 2019-07-16
<ekaj89> Having issues getting 3.5mm speaker to play audio on a Raspberry Pi 3B running Ubuntu 18.02.2 LTS. I've installed alsa-utils, but the command "amixer cset numid=3 1" fails with "amixer: control default open error: no such file or directory"  and aplay -l outputs "no soundcards found..."
<ekaj89> I've also removed pcspkr from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and run "modprobe snd_bcm2835". Any suggestions?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: give it a try.   for module in nvidia nvidia_modeset nvidia_uvm nvidia_drm; do echo $module | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules && sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -c
<univern> I've installed jack (the audio platform) on Ubuntu, but sounds seem to be much softer than on ALSA/PulseAudio
<univern> `gst-launch-1.0 audiotestsrc freq=200 volume=1.0 ! alsasink` is loud
<univern> `gst-launch-1.0 audiotestsrc freq=200 volume=1.0 ! jackaudiosink` is faint
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: then access grub and manually add the nvidia-drm.modeset=1 !kernelparm
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | FreeBDSM
<ubottu> FreeBDSM: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<univern> Is there some kind of volume knob for the PulseAudio -> JACK bridge?
<ekaj89> univern what distro are you running? I'm trying to get beeping to work on a Pi 3b with no success
<truexfan81> on 19.04 with nvidia what do i have to do to make it remember my display setup correctly after a reboot? it seems to be struggling with the concept of the primary display being the one in the middle
<truexfan81> i go into nvidia-settings, arrange the 3 of them how i want them, apply it, verify that its correct, and then save it to xorg.conf, and after a reboot its no longer how i had it set
<truexfan81> makes no sense to me
<univern> ekaj89: Ubuntu 18.04 for x86
<univern> Haven't tried on a Pi :)
<ekaj_> jeebus finally got it to work
<sarnold> what was it?
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: Thanks. But what's the difference between update-grub and update-grub2?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: the latter ends with a 2
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: :)
<tomreyn> readlink -f $(which update-grub); readlink -f $(which update-grub2)
<FreeBDSM> yeah, just noticed /usr/sbin/update-grub2 -> update-grub
<tomreyn> the script could still behave differently basedon how it was run, but IIRC this one does not
<ekaj_> had to add a line to /boot/firmware/config.txt, then modprobe bcm_2835. "beep" doesn't play a sound , but if i install sox i can use "play" to play tones
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: which script? the one-liner that adds modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: the 3-liner that is /usr/sbin/update-grub
<FreeBDSM> afaiu, enabling drm kms didn't work
<Sven_vB> earlier one of my netbooks mostly froze because apparently the kernel was way to eager to try and cope although for my gut feeling it was clearly out of memory. I noticed because the tray clock was about 20 minutes behind my wall clock, so I forced two OOM kills as usual (it happens every few months). I have several processes that I like to keep around if possible but are never worth blocking user interaction, so can I start them in a
<Sven_vB> way that the kernel knows to sacrifice them as soon as it's a bit in trouble, way before it would have to give up and OOM-kill on its own?
<deltab> Sven_vB: yes, you can change their /proc/$pid/oom_score_adjust
<Sven_vB> deltab, thanks! which side of the scale is killed first?
<deltab> or you can set a limit using ulimit or cgroups
<Sven_vB> well as long as there's no problem I want them to roam freely.
<deltab> https://askubuntu.com/questions/60672/how-do-i-use-oom-score-adj
<deltab> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/choom.1.html
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<MMYStic> hi, I solved my problem (bandwidht limitation) passing a parameter when loading the wifi module with something like the following: rmmod ath10k_pci && modprobe ath10k_pci ant_sel=2
<Sven_vB> "The value is inherited for child processes." might be a problem because the toplevel process of the expendible services usually is a bash script that loops infinitely.
<sarnold> MMYStic: oh cool! thanks for reporting back
<Sven_vB> I'll search for how to detect whether a child process was OOM-killed
<sarnold> Sven_vB: the closest is the parent can see that the child was killed via signal
<sarnold> Sven_vB: to find out that it was killed by OOM you have to search through dmesg
<Sven_vB> sarnold, is it a specific signal?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: no
<Sven_vB> :<
<sarnold> Sven_vB: it'll be consistent, of course; probably it's SIGKILL. but you can send the same signal by hand
<Sven_vB> yeah I can live with that. I trust anyone who'd do that has a better reasons than the looping script has for looping again.
<Sven_vB> I'll try and find some syslog entries about why it took more then 20 mins of freezing and the kernel still hadn't given up
<Sven_vB> I suspect hard OOM condition is way too late for my liking.
<sarnold> it'd definitely be worth trying to fix whatever the actual problem is :) trying to fiddle with magic scripts and oom adjustments etc is recipe for more instability some point in the fuiture
<Sven_vB> yeah, I fixed the most common problem, me forgetting to close VLC before I upgrade apt packages. my upgrade script now checks for free memory. still there may be other things I could forget need lots of RAM.
<Sven_vB> or things of whom I didn't even anticipate they'd need so much RAM.
<Sven_vB> also why should I as a human have to take care if my kernel could do it for me. :)
<sarnold> the kernel does not have many options
<sarnold> it can either swap anonymous memory to disk (probably why it was slow for twenty minutes)
<sarnold> or it can kill processes
<sarnold> or it can return *failure* on memory allocation requests a lot earlier (guess how many programs handle that gracefully :)
<Sven_vB> I don't have a swap, and yeah as long as some of my luxury processes are running, it's my express wish to rather kill them if it can help prevent a freeze.
<sarnold> no swap?? ouch
<BuffaloWingVapor> Speaking of VLC, every time I run VLC, it starts with 0 volume. With VLC's output set to Pulseaudio, there is no option to save volume. Therefore, every time I try to play a file (whether from CLI or Nautilus), the vol starts at zero. Is there a way to fix this?
<Sven_vB> I never found a reasny why I'd want a swap. I have enough RAM for everything that's important to me.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: apparently you don't :)
<Sven_vB> sarnold, yes I had. when I noticed the freeze I immediately knew which processes should have been killed 20 mins ago because they were not important enough to me.
<sarnold> "enough memory" would mean never seeing a slowdown in the first place
<jml2> sarnold, slow internet?
<jml2> sarnold, depends
<Sven_vB> I'd rather not use disk space just to help semi-worthless proceses survive.
<Sven_vB> I might need a custom watchdog anyway, as syslog shows no signs of the kernel considering the system to be "really OOM" at any point.
<Sven_vB> and I can't use cron for that because cron jobs were not run in that time.
<devslash> starting today ubuntu freezes up after i login in and i have to fprce reset it
<devslash> is this only happens after the desktop fully loads
<distant> hey quick question (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask first time here): Im trying to enable memory ballooning but i cannot turn off large pages to begin the process as i cannot get the appropriate UUID, i have been using # /usr/sbin/dmidecode | grep UUID to attain it but get an error saying its incorrect
<sarnold> distant: if you don't get any answers here in the next few minutes, try again in #ubuntu-server -- I suspect that group will have more experience here
<sarnold> distant: (but it's also less active, so maybe stick around for hours, ask again every few hours, etc)
<blue1> distant: why can't you use blkid
<blue1> distant: or you can use sudo blkid      if you don't know what device
<neildugan> I have just downloaded 18.04.2 ... I copied it to a flash drive .. when I try to boot the computer from the flash drive I get the error "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"  ... so how do I get past this?
<blue1> neildugan: what software did you use to put the image on the usb stick?
<neildugan> blue1, dd
<neildugan> blue1, dd if=ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096
<blue1> neildugan: that is what I use what was the command line you used?  something like  sudo dd if=filename.iso /of=/dev/devicename bs=4M
<neildugan> blue1, snap
<blue1> well forget the /of - its just of
<neildugan> blue1, I checked the sha1 signature too
<distant> blue1 thank you for the response, the UUID generated from sudo blkid generates the same UUID as # /usr/sbin/dmidecode | grep UUID which unfortunetly gives the same error "VBoxManage: error: Could not find a registered machine named xxxxx
<neildugan> blue1, the command I used didn't have the /of just of I don't know where that came from
<blue1> distant: I am not familiar with VM's -- sound like that might be the issue.
<distant> okie doke np
<blue1> neildugan: you might try another flashing software -- I have had some problems with dd -- that absolutely should have worked.  Let me see what other software I used.
<sarnold> distant: are you sure vbox does balloon?
<Bashing-om> distant: Humm a thought as you have "registered machine named xxxxx
<blue1> neildugan: I used ddrescue
<distant> yup i double checked, im using version 6.0 64bit
<blue1> neildugan: I had problems with getting dd to work with a raspberry pi image - ddrescue worked for me.
<blue1> YMMV applies
<Bashing-om> " is it that the code looks for the name as referenced in /etc/hostname ?
<ZaZaGX> hi
<neildugan> what does the 'live-server' download type do?
<sarnold> neildugan: it's just another way to install ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-live-server.html
<neildugan> sarnold, ok
<neildugan> is there a link I can download 18.04.01 from ... all I can find is links for 18.04.2
<blue1> neildugan: probably not
<Bashing-om> neildugan: Yup ! See: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.1/ .
<neildugan> Bashing-om, thanks
<blue1> Bashing-om: thanks -- I didn't know that.
<Bashing-om> neildugan: blue1 : Glad to help :)
<sarnold> neildugan: be careful with those, the apt in them was vulnerable to a mitm attack https://justi.cz/security/2019/01/22/apt-rce.html
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Assigned CVE-2019-3462 - is apt not now patched ? for my edification :D
<sarnold> Bashing-om: it is, and the fix is on the 18.04.2 disc images, but not the 18.04.1 disc images
<Bashing-om> sarnold: ouch ! thanks !
<Ublx> When I am running speedtest-cli I get a download speed of 0.00 Mbit/s. Is that possible? I am connected over WLAN to a router of Vodafone Kabel Deutschland (cable connecion original made for TV signals, Germany).
<the_actor> hi guys!
<neildugan> blue1, Bashing-om , so far I haven't been able to get 18.04 or 18.04.2 or 19.04 to boot
<sarnold> neildugan: rpi?
<Bashing-om> neildugan: Verified the download ? How did you make the image ? verified the image ?
<sarnold> neildugan: I got the live server image to work on my rpi3b no trouble
<neildugan> sarnold, no a full amd64 motherboard.
<sarnold> neildugan: d'oh. I wonder what I was remembering..
<neildugan> Bashing-om, I did verify some of the images before coping to the USB drive the 18.04 give the "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt" error the 19.04 says "invalid kernal command"
<neildugan> Bashing-om, I created the images by useing dd to a USB flash drive
<Bashing-om> neildugan: I would take "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt" as the truth in that the image is corrupt . Got another machine that you can try and boot with that USB ?
<Bashing-om> neildugan: " sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync " is the command you ram to make the image ?
<neildugan> Bashing-om, the 'sync' seems to be the missing piece it seems to be booting now... that was about 2 hours wasted.
<Bashing-om> neildugan: :) - the sync is just to make sure the buffer is written out - else wait a long time to make sure the write completes :)
<neildugan> Bashing-om, I did notice it took a while.  Now I can see if I can repair the grub.
<purplex88> does htop display total cpu? i only see usage of processes but not overall
<litheum> i'm on bionic and denyhosts isn't doing anything to a fail to authenticate from a remote host a whole bunch of times. it's configured to monitor /var/log/auth.log and i can for sure my failed auth attempts there, but it never seems to make note of it in /var/log/denyhosts or update /etc/hosts.deny or block anything
<litheum> i see plenty of entries in /var/log/auth.log along the lines of ''sshd[19307]: Connection closed by authenticating user root 206.189.65.3 port 47102 [preauth]'' from my cloud vm *shrug*
<anibic> Hi, is there any channel for opera android ?
<anibic> my client cannot list any existing channel
<anibic> Is there any VPN option for opera android ?
<neildugan> can you mount a stopped lxc container image and read its filesystem
<KalEl> Windows 10 allows one to "Add Mirror" to logical volumes (i.e. software implementation of RAID-1). If I do that, will these drives still be readable by Ubuntu?
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu , im having problem to install ubuntu  19 on my laptop dell n5010 does someone know why?
<bryanroderyck> the 64 bit version only have problem, the 32  bit works well.
<LaserAllan_> Hey, I'm still trying to get my ultrawide monitor to work with Linux. I ended up updating the Intel drivers. Which didn't fix the issue. Any ideas?
<ikonia> LaserAllan_: be helpful if you explained what version of "linux", what the problem is beyond "not working" and how you updated the linux drivers
<LaserAllan_> Oh sorry
<bryanroderyck> can someone help me ?
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, ubuntu 19? do you mean 19.04?  and what 32bit version do you mean works well?
<LaserAllan_> I'm using Ubuntu 1804, I added the PPA ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers. The monitor in question is the Dell u4919dw and it has a resolution of 5120*1440. However, I can't seem to go any higher than 4840"1080, if I do it'll basically not give me any desktop but I still have signal.
<bryanroderyck> guiverc, yes the 19.04 does boot from usb, the ubuntu 16.04 32 bit work well on th dell n5010.
<ikonia> LaserAllan_: so have you looked at the requirements for that resolution eg: does it require anything special to get that resolution, eg: on nvidia, it may need g-sync,
<ikonia> LaserAllan_: have you looked at the xorg logs to see what happens when you set it to a higher resolution, what does the display server think/say it's doing
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, did you check-disc-for-defects (to ensure ISO download & usb/cd/dvd write was perfect)?
<LaserAllan_> ikonia: not as far as I know. I installed Windows and there it works. So it's not related to that
<ikonia> LaserAllan_: that means nothing
<ikonia> LaserAllan_: the windows drivers are actually different than linux and the display server works in a different way
<LaserAllan_> ikonia: I looked at that this morning. There were no xorg logs in /var/log
<LaserAllan_> Alright then I'll discard that then
<ikonia> LaserAllan_: so there is no Xorg.0.log or anything like that in /var/log
<LaserAllan_> That's correct
<ikonia> LaserAllan_: there is also the local session log in $HOME/.local/share/xorg
<LaserAllan_> ikonia: I haven't looked there yet. I'll do that when I get home.
<LaserAllan_> ikonia: I'll get back to you on that when I get home. It'll sadly be about 11 hours. I should also say that I'm using USB-C from the screen.
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: if you can attach the screen via classic hdmi or displayport rather than usb-c this may be worth a try (if only to reduce complexity a little). also try without PPAs, with !HWE kernel *and* X, with a 19.04 live iso, with xwayland, or with this alternative PPA https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa (though versions and packages look quite similar to oibaf's)
<tomreyn> but indeed, check logs first of all.
<tomreyn> journalctl -b    returns the full system log since the latest boot (q to quit), including X logs. you may note that X starts twice, one time for the login manager, another for the actual desktop after login.
<Furai> Hey, is there a way to disable completely this ubuntu 19.04 update check? The option in software properties seems to have no effect at all.
<Furai> I'm updating my system everyday anyway, via cmdline.
<tomreyn> Furai: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2    -> Automatically check for updates: never.      You could uninstall (purge) update-notifier-common, but this would also remove several other packages. and there may be a better approach.
<Furai> tomreyn, that's exactly when I have changed it to never.
<Furai> And when I update I never just leave `apt update` hanging without actually installing.
<tomreyn> Furai: oh you said the setting has no effect, sorry, still waking up here.
<Furai> Unless it works and this is just the update notifier and the update check happens somewhere else.
<Furai> Like in some on init scripts when booting up.
<Furai> Dunno, really it's just annoying to see that pop-up, that's all. Nothing serious.
<Furai> And it's only annoying cause I'm handling updates myself.
<tomreyn> on 18.04.2, there are two systemd timers for apt which also trigger apt hooks.
<tomreyn> apt-daily.timer + apt-daily-upgrade.timer
<tomreyn> (according to systemctl list-timers)
<Furai> hmm
<tomreyn> personally i install security updates automatically (no prompt), have the system prompt me about non security updates once a week. that's not annoying.
<tomreyn> that's on a desktop
<tomreyn> "/lib/systemd/system/apt-daily.service" runs "/usr/lib/apt/apt.systemd.daily update". "/lib/systemd/system/apt-daily-upgrade.service" runs "/usr/lib/apt/apt.systemd.daily install"
<tomreyn> Furai: so i guess that if you disable Update-Package-Lists in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic (which would be equivalent to running 'sudo apt update') you'll get no notifications.
<Furai> tomreyn, thanks, let me check that. I remember editing some post "apt update" hook which was triggering update notifier.
<Furai> But for sure I haven't touched the periodic ones.
<Furai> Anyway, this is counterintuitive like with whole linux world. The GUI is just an afterthought to everything below. You'd expect it to actually work when you just choose "never".
<Furai> Uh, I had that disabled. I remember looking at that file.
<tomreyn> Furai: see also bug 1834226
<ubottu> bug 1834226 in software-properties (Ubuntu Eoan) "update-notifier doesn't respect "automatically check for updates: Never"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834226
<tomreyn> fixing this seems to be in the works
<tomreyn> the id-... tag added there refers to a canonical task tracker, i think
<tomreyn> Furai: and yes, bugs can be counter intuitive, both in the linux world and elsewhere.
<tomreyn> if you'd prefer a more polished user experience, use LTS releases
<Furai> Mkey, will subscribe to that issue and click that it affects me.
<Furai> will give it some "importance" points.
<Furai> Went from 8 to 20.
<tomreyn> 22 now ;)
<Furai> haha, thanks
<blackflow> Bionic/LTS suffers from the same problem, and this issue has already been filed in the past.
<tomreyn> Furai: generally, when you are certain something is a bug, please do look for bug reports, and, if there is none, report it (using ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME). that's how we can support the developers in supporting us.
<Furai> bug 1832882, this one is also kind of annoying, but since I've just switched to web based spotify and I'm ok with it.
<ubottu> bug 1832882 in curl (Ubuntu Disco) "libcurl-gnutls segfaults spotify client" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832882
<Furai> And what if application crashes? There's not much documentation on using apport or whatever it was.
<Furai> Whoopsy?
<Furai> Can't remember.
<tomreyn> whoopsy is almost fully automated, should just show this prompt you know by default.
<Furai> Unless in privacy I have checked something that forbids my system to send data to ubuntu...
<Furai> Which I might have.
<tomreyn> right
<Furai> Anyway, tutorial really wouldn't hurt.
<tomreyn> !bug | Furai
<ubottu> Furai: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Furai> Thanks.
<tomreyn> you'll find a lot of documentation (sadly some is outdated) on help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com, also with a web search.
<Furai> Yeah, I think I saw this one, tried following it but was confusing/outdated.
<Furai> I can always go and start new bugreport on launchpad
<Furai> But what's good it is if I don't have any data to support my claim?
<Furai> Oh, and recently I've talked my older brother try Ubuntu during the time when his macbook is being fixed.
<Furai> The biggest complaint from him was lack of hibernation
<tomreyn> this data is not just needed to support your claim but for developers to analyze the situation and understand what the root cause is
<Furai> Overall he said that system made a long way since the last time he tried it.
<Furai> But even things like connecting bluetooht devices or using wireless printer were giving him a hard time.
<Furai> tomreyn, yeah I'm aware of that. I'm kind of developer/more of a support guy for our games.
<Furai> So I know the pains of bad bugreports.
<Furai> s/bluetooht/bluetooth/
<tomreyn> hibernation is generally supported. it doesn't always work, thoough, mostly due to firmware bugs (where the firmware doesn't exhibit its full functionality to non windows systems) and also due to a secure boot hen and egg problem.
<tomreyn> consider using suspend (to ram) instead.
<Furai> He said that the only solution he found was to compile kernel. No idea really what he was looking for. Was mentioning having to resize swap and so on.
<Furai> And to be honest that's really outside of capabilities of normal everyday user.
<geirha> iirc, hibernation is enabled for certified systems, while on others, you have to enable it yourself and pray it works
<tomreyn> Furai: what works well anhd what does not is still very dependant on hardware (part) manufacturers interest in supporting and testing linux. and while your brothers' experience seems worse than the average - there can be things which need some manual tweaking.
<Furai> "certified systems" ?
<Furai> tomreyn, yes, he's aware of that.
<cfhowlett> !hcl | Furai
<ubottu> Furai: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tomreyn> Furai: point him to https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Furai> It just sucks that Linux is 2nd grade citizen.
<Furai> And how regular user is even supposed to find those articles?
<Furai> I've been on Freenode for years. I know I can usually just ask question and find my answers.
<Furai> Searching the net for someone inexperienced might be futile or lead to documents that are hard to follow or risk losing data if done wrong.
<Furai> Anyway, enough /rant.
<tomreyn> we can always discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<Furai> We all know how the things are. And whining about won't fix things.
<Furai> I love linux and I won't ever go back on it.
<FreeBDSM> what should have been the effect of enabling DRM KMS?
<FreeBDSM> arch wiki said that switching between terminals (ctrl+alt+f2 ... f7) should become faster and that ctrl+alt+f2 terminals should have better resolution
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gokhani> hi folks, How can we configure iscsi volumes on ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS live server ? There is no selection like Configure ISCSI volumes ? I need help
<lotuspsychje> gokhani: welcome, you might have more luck in #ubuntu-server for that
<gokhani> ok thanks lotuspsychje
<ryuo> FreeBDSM: it's talking about the old days when switching between X and VCs were slow because the kernel wasn't in charge of modesetting, so there was a long pause where control switched from the X driver to the kernel and vice-versa.
<ryuo> FreeBDSM: afaik you can still see this with some drivers like the nvidia driver, which still lacks KMS afaik.
<ryuo> FreeBDSM: nowadays the switch is nearly instantaneous for all effective purposes.
<ryuo> though there's still a very brief pause.
<FreeBDSM> ryuo: well, it takes 1-2 sec for me
<FreeBDSM> even more like 3
<FreeBDSM> and yes, nvidia driver here
<ryuo> ok, well that probably explains it.
<ryuo> KMS is primarily for the open source drivers.
<ryuo> Intel / Radeon being the primary users.
<FreeBDSM> but I've enabled nvidia nvidia_modeset nvidia_uvm nvidia_drm in initramfs and following https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#DRM_kernel_mode_setting added `nvidia-drm.modeset=1` kernel param to grub
<FreeBDSM> archwiki says 'nvidia 364.16 adds support for DRM (Direct Rendering Manager) kernel mode setting'
<ryuo> Do you have a new enough version?
<FreeBDSM> weird that I have nvidia-compute-utils-415, nvidia-dkms-415 and nvidia-kernel-common-415, the rest of the packages are -430
<FreeBDSM> ah, they have status 'rc', not 'ii'
<ryuo> ok.. are you sure you bundled the kernel modules in the initramfs? ARCH uses a different system.
<ryuo> theirs is called mkinitcpio.
<ryuo> changes to grub also necessitate regenerating the config.
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Allright, how do how do enable the HWE kernel?, iI notice its running the generic kernel
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Ill get back to you with this tonight :)
<tomreyn> !hwe | LaserAllan_
<ubottu> LaserAllan_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: oh, so its that imple
<LaserAllan_> I will give that a go
<LaserAllan_> I also read somwhere that i can try to update the Intel drivers
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: you did so by using the PPA. but you should probably not mix the PPAs with HWE
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Allright I will try HWE first then
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: and first of all, again, review your logs with the standard or HWE kernel.
<LaserAllan_> should it be as simple as veryfying if it has changed after installing the HWE kernel then?
<LaserAllan_> Hopefully that solves it
<LaserAllan_> I am also not sure that HDMI cna push 5120x1440
<tomreyn> hmm me neither, that's something you should probably read up on, too
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: so far I haven't really read any issues
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: but windows can push 5120x1440 SO, there is no doubt that USB-C can do that....I haven't tried this with HDMI. But I will start to install the HWE kernel when i get home
<LaserAllan_> Hopefuly that helps
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Refresh_frequency_limits_for_standard_video says hdmi 2.1 supports 5120 x 2880 (5K)
<LaserAllan_> I will report back :)
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: I am not sur eif my laptop (Lenovo T480) has HDMI 2.1
<tomreyn> you will see
<LaserAllan_> Yup
<LaserAllan_> I iwll however install HWE Kernel tonight and we'll see how it all goes
<JonelethIrenicus> mystery solved
<Rochvellon> I've got a problem. there is somewhere a trigger in my system (desktop, xfce, 16.04) that let crackle my audio periodically and if xfce4-volumed is active the osd volume appears then. what could it be? this behaviour appeared the first time as I pressed the volume up or down on my old keyboard but it happens with my new keyboard too
<JonelethIrenicus> the usb stick was just a microcontroller meant to use the windows key + r to run a web browser and launch a site
<leeijaw> hi, everyone, I just did `sudo apt upgrade` today and it upgrades firefox.
<leeijaw> However after the upgrade, I cannot switch input method as I did before.
<leeijaw> In the text field of a website, I cannot switch input method.
<leeijaw> I used to use super+space to switch input method.
<leeijaw> I can still switch when the cursor is on the address bar or search  bar.
<leeijaw> but not on the text field inside a website.
<leeijaw> I tried several things. One thing I found out is that if I press super+space super+space twice, I can switch.
<FreeBDSM> ryuo: I did add those 3 modules to `/etc/initramfs-tools/modules`, then did `sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -c`, then added `nvidia-drm.modeset=1` kernelparm to grub and did `sudo update-grub`
<TJ-> leeijaw: is that only affecting Firefox? Which firefox version/package? which ubuntu release?
<leeijaw> Or super+c super+space also works, but super+space alone no longer works.
<leeijaw> Yep only firefox
<leeijaw> firefox/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 68.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<leeijaw> firefox:amd64 (67.0.4+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1, 68.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1)
<leeijaw> At least, the previous version doesn't have the problem.
<leeijaw> TJ-:
<leeijaw> I guess it has to be related to the super key.
<leeijaw> I'll to bind the action to another hotkey and see if the problem persists.
<FreeBDSM> [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver;      resource sanity check: requesting [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff], which spans more than PCI Bus 0000:00 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window];      caller os_map_kernel_space.part.9+0x6d/0x80 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs    - what do these mean (from dmesg)?
<TJ-> leeijaw: I'm on the same versions here and Super+Space works correctly (I tested in the DuckDuckGo search box)
<leeijaw> TJ-: I tried to bind it to ctrl-space, it works but not super+space
<TJ-> leeijaw: is something else grabbing the Super key I wonder?
<leeijaw> TJ-: I am using fcitx, what input method framework are you using?
<TJ-> leeijaw: ibus
<TJ-> ⛐
<TJ-> yes, and it works here ^^^ emoji method
<leeijaw> ibus has always been working very wel with the rest of the system but its functionality is limited.
<leeijaw> Mine is fcitx, it only has the problem on firefox website text field but not on any other software I found so far.
<leeijaw> I even tried Google Chrome, it works. Only firefox exhibits this problem.
<TJ-> leeijaw: is it any web-site or just a few you've tested?
<TJ-> leeijaw: does it fail on paste.ubuntu.com for example?
<leeijaw> I tried google, baidu, wikipedia, and many others.
<leeijaw> I'll try it.
<leeijaw> TJ-: Yes, it fails as long as it is inside the web page.
<TJ-> leeijaw: not sure what is going on there. Try creating a new user account and testing from that - that will help determine if it is a per-user issue, or system-wide
<leeijaw> TJ-: I could work around this problem by binding the hotkey to ctrl-space, but I am a heavy Emacs user, and C-SPC is a really important key in Emacs. Maybe I could just get used to press super-space twice to switch input method, a little inconvenience though.
<TJ-> leeijaw: if it works when you press it twice, that's like in nested tmux having to do Ctrl+B, Ctrl+B -- is there a Firefox addon that is handling Super+Space... have you tested Firefox in Safe mode?
<leeijaw> I'll try safe mode first and then another user account next.
<leeijaw> Safe mode doesn't work.
<TJ-> leeijaw: have you installed any other software or made config changes recently that could be related?
<leeijaw> All I did was `sudo apt upgrade`
<cfhowlett> I suggest you do apt full-upgrade
<leeijaw> I didn't install any new software or addon.
<leeijaw> cfhowlett: The output of `full-upgrade` is the same as plain `upgrade`.
<TJ-> leeijaw: silly question but, if you had both fcitx and ibus were enabled, could they both be trying to consume super+space (I know in ibus it can be set on a per-application basis)
<ioria> leeijaw, if the problem is FF, i'd try a 'refresh'
<leeijaw> TJ-: The funny I found out is that after I created new account, I cannot even get fcitx working.
<TJ-> leeijaw: time to kick the machine :D
<leeijaw> I upgrade my computer from 16.04 January this year, and all the configuration is migrated from the previous release.  Maybe fcitx doesn't work well with gnome 3, the new desktop environment for 18.
<TJ-> leeijaw: I've not used Gnome for 10 years so wouldn't surprise me
<leeijaw> Maybe I need to reconfigure the fcitx from scratch and see if this is also a problem with my installation of fcitx.
<cfhowlett> leeijaw, baidu?
<leeijaw> cfhowlett: yep, I use  bing and baidu as my secondary search engine.
<cfhowlett> !kylin | leeijaw guessing from that info and you nick that you're Chinese.  Seen this?
<ubottu> leeijaw guessing from that info and you nick that you're Chinese.  Seen this?: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntukylin.com/
<cfhowlett> might be worth testing to get past your current problem
<leeijaw> Ah, I am interested in plain Ubuntu and set it up to my liking.
<leeijaw> more interested
<cfhowlett> fair enough
<cfhowlett> leeijaw,  you said  18.04 yes?
<cfhowlett> https://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-18-gnome-chinese-setup.htm
<leeijaw> Yes, 18.04. I upgraded my PC from 16.04 to 18.04 this Jan.
<leeijaw> I waited for one year to move and hope everything will be smoother a year later.
<cfhowlett> very wise.
<rapidwave> Ubuntu has built-in features to automatically check my email and just let me know I have new (including sender and subject)?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: Typically if you are using an e-mail client like Thunderbird, it will trigger a toaster notification when new messages arrive. There might be an app that you can install that would handle just the notifications, but I'm not aware of any
<leeijaw> TJ-: After several rebooting and experimenting with my new user account and also tried login with Unity, my conclusion is that this is due to poor integration of fcitx into the new Ubuntu desktop environment.  Under Unity, I can set the keybinding using system setting. The fcitx configuration panel also has its own place to set the key.  Under unity, I can set them to different keys and both of them worked well. Under the new desktop env
<leeijaw> ironment, only the key set with fcitx configuration panel works and only if that key is different from the system key binding.  In order to use super+space to switch input method under new desktop environment, I have to unset the system keybinding, and it works well on every software I installed, except on the webpage area (any site) of the newly  upgraded firefox.
<tribly> i'm running ubuntu 18.04.1 lts with the kernel 3.10.107. is there any repository providing the perf linux-tools for that kernel? i need the 'perf' module
<lordcirth> tribly, why not 18.04.2?
<pragmaticenigma> I'm concerned by the really old kernel version
<lordcirth> tribly, yeah, how did you get 3.10 on 18.04.1? The LTS kernel package?
<tribly> using version provided by odroid. i'm using an odroid-c1+
<lordcirth> tribly, so, not actual Ubuntu. odroid's Ubuntu remix isn't supported here.
<leeijaw> TJ-: Even under unity, I cannot switch input method using super-key smoothly on the new firefox.
<tribly> lordcirth: so what would be the solution, if i weren't using odroid?
<lordcirth> tribly, the solution would be "use a supported kernel".
<tribly> that's not really a solution
<lordcirth> Yes it is.
<lotuspsychje> tribly: we only support, supported kernels here
<lordcirth> Sometimes the answer is "don't do that".
<tribly> i have to do that. so no, that's not a solution
<pragmaticenigma> tribly: The volunteers here are only able to support the officially release Ubuntu flavors and software found in the preinstalled repositories. There are many projects that base themselves off of Ubuntu, and those that do are responsible for providing their own support network. The volunteers here do not have the necessary documentation to support derivatives of Ubuntu. There are significant changes (as in your case a very old
<pragmaticenigma> kernel being supplied) that just isn't possible to support in this forum.
<lordcirth> tribly, you have to do that because you are on odroid. If you were on Ubuntu, you presumably wouldn't need 3.10.
<tribly> "presumably wouldn't", exactly. you don't know what i need, or why. but thanks for the 'help'
<leftyfb> tribly: you're asking for support in #ubuntu when you're not running Ubuntu. You're running a fork of Ubuntu. Seek support from whoever forked and modified the OS.
<TJ-> tribly: you can build it yourself based on https://wiki.odroid.com/odroid-c1/os_images/ubuntu/v3.0
<p0a> Hello
<Surfer2011> hello, how can i start this in a systemctl on boot on ubuntu     screen -dm -S minecraft /opt/minecraft/ServerStart.sh
<lotuspsychje> p0a: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Surfer2011> for some reasons this needs root? or sudo user privs!?
<p0a> I installed (apt-get) something from a custom sources.list file and then deleted the line to restore my sources.list. Now apt-get says the packages I installed are no longer needed. Did I make a mistake?
<leeijaw> TJ-: https://github.com/LeeiFrankJaw/ConfRepo/blob/master/user-phrases.txt I used to maintain a  personal phrase list for ibus, it was such a painful process. That was the reason I moved to fcitx. As an input method, IBus is way behind state of art tech, like IMEs from 90s, 00s at best. I might give it second try now and see if there is any improvements.
<lotuspsychje> p0a: can you pastebin us your sources.list please?
<p0a> lotuspsychje: it is the usual now
<p0a> lotuspsychje: do you want to see the line I added?
<p0a> lotuspsychje: deb https://crawl.develz.org/debian crawl 0.23
<lotuspsychje> !sources | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> p0a: sometimes apt does autocleanup of packages that are not needed anymore, maybe its not related?
<p0a> lotuspsychje: yeah! thank you
<lotuspsychje> Surfer2011: can the section, create systemd file help? https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-minecraft-server-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<Surfer2011> not sure ... because i have a ServerStart.sh script ... which is calling the jar file with java works perfectly
<Surfer2011> but 1.) i want to start it in a detatched screen so i can "log into the server console" without stopping and starting the server
<Surfer2011> and 2.) it seems like i need sudo privs if i own ALL the files in the minecraft dir by this so called minecraft user
<Surfer2011> so i now owned all by my system "root" user
<ioria> Surfer2011, https://gist.github.com/justinjahn/4fe65b552b0622662420928cc8ffc7c0
<Surfer2011> ioria: i saw this allready but it has some WorkingDirectory=/opt/minecraft/instances/%i   for ? different servers in it which i don't need and can't get figured out how to remove it
<Surfer2011> and 2nd i have a bash script to start my server
<ioria> Surfer2011, 1) you probabli can skip the wd 2) just replace the line with the script ?
<Surfer2011> not working because i supposingly does not find the jar file that is called by the script
<Surfer2011> one sec i will put it in pastebin
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/yi3ghtfD
<Surfer2011> error with the systemctl file and the serverstart script
<Surfer2011> and ... the systemctl asks me for my userpsw. once i start it as u can see
<Surfer2011> would be great to fix this
<tomreyn> Surfer2011: this is not something we can fix here, this is not software which is part of ubuntu
<ioria> Surfer2011, are you sure there is a 'forke' type ?
<Surfer2011> to me it's a systemctl problem (syntax i got wrong or s.t.?) since <<screen -Dm -S minecraft /opt/minecraft/ServerStart.sh>> works fine ... but i want it as autostart on boot
<ioria> i think is 'forking'
<Surfer2011> i just found that ... great (y)
<Surfer2011> now what about my user psw? any idea to remove that so it can autostart?
<ioria> Surfer2011, are in the link i posted, you probably need a user “minecraft” without homedir and without password
<Surfer2011> tryed still asks me for my main user psw
<lotuspsychje> Surfer2011: doublecheck here perhaps: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-setup-minecraft-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Surfer2011> no :-(
<Surfer2011> 1st does not work and 2nd still asking for auth.
<Surfer2011> the "only" difference is
<Surfer2011> ExecStart=/usr/bin/screen -Dm -S minecraft ServerStart.sh   insttead of their java ....
<lotuspsychje> Surfer2011: did you try a reboot yet after all your configurations?
<Surfer2011> yes but rebooting again
<litheum> i'm on bionic and denyhosts isn't doing anything to a fail to authenticate from a remote host a whole bunch of times. it's configured to monitor /var/log/auth.log and i can for sure my failed auth attempts there, but it never seems to make note of it in /var/log/denyhosts or update /etc/hosts.deny or block anything
<litheum> i see plenty of entries in /var/log/auth.log along the lines of ''sshd[19307]: Connection closed by authenticating user root 206.189.65.3 port 47102 [preauth]'' from my cloud vm *shrug*
<tomreyn> it appears this package is essentially unmaintained
<litheum> yikes. do you have any recommendation or preference for something to block hosts who are spamming ssh connection attempts?
<pragmaticenigma> litheum: My solution is to run SSH on a port other than 22
<tomreyn> litheum: different port than 22 and only allow public key authentication. if that's not an option, use fail2ban with iptables (ipsets)
<Surfer2011> still no success ... https://pastebin.com/mdK14zNr  ... it seems like it is running, but the server is not accessable nor the screen windows
<lotuspsychje> Surfer2011: did you try nmapping your ip adress already, see if its port is running and open?
<Surfer2011> i can reach the server if i start it by hand without the systemctl so that is not the problem
<ioria> Surfer2011, screen -x minecraft
<Surfer2011> --> There is no screen to be attached matching minecraft.
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, what user is the minecraft service running as?
<lordcirth> It looks like it might be root?
<Surfer2011> in the conf file it is setup as minecraft
<Surfer2011> User=minecraft
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, you mean in /etc/systemd/system/minecraft.service?
<Surfer2011> yes
<Surfer2011> but i logged in as dom (main user)
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, so, you are trying to attach it while you are 'dom'. switch to the 'minecraft' user
<lordcirth> sudo -u minecraft screen -r minecraft
<Surfer2011> There is no screen to be resumed matching minecraft.
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/tbsAGjX6  (/etc/systemd... file)
<sarnold> Surfer2011: what's that $?
<sarnold> Surfer2011: shouldn't there be a minecraft.jar or something on that line?
<CStafford-14> Hey guys! I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7, but the option to install them alongside each other doesn't show up, even though it detects Windows 7. Anything anyone can suggest?
<Surfer2011> copy paste error
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/rMTfPj3T
<lotuspsychje> CStafford-14: did you make space for ubuntu to install in front?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | CStafford-14
<ubottu> CStafford-14: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CStafford-14> Nope, I need to know how to.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | CStafford-14 see also (if your system is uefi)
<ubottu> CStafford-14 see also (if your system is uefi): UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CStafford-14> I am running a live session of Ubuntu right now
<CStafford-14> I'm not sure how to tell if UEFI is supported. I don't think it supports it
<CStafford-14> My device, that is.
<tomreyn> CStafford-14: this comand, when run in a Terminal window, would tell you how this system booted (currently):    echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Surfer2011> lordcirth: any idea why this is doing strange things? ... where am i doing something wrong
<tomreyn> CStafford-14: and this one would (ideall) tell you which hardware you have there exactly (so you can check on the web as to which boot modes (UEFI/BIOS) it supports): journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<lotuspsychje> CStafford-14: not that its our business, but note that w7 will also go eol end of the year, maybe ubuntu singleboot?
<CStafford-14> I need to have windows so I can run MS Office.
<CStafford-14> Also, it says it's booted in BIOS
<lotuspsychje> CStafford-14: ok, then you can deny the !uefi part
<litheum> tomreyn: hah, i had already disabled PasswordAuthentication, and the result is that a failed connection to a user that *does* exist just results in a "Connection closed by authenticating user root ... port 51202 [preauth]" message, which fail2ban can't really match on
<CStafford-14> Ok, what should I do to install Ubuntu to boot via BIOS?
<CStafford-14> Or can it only do UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> CStafford-14: read the !dualboot factoid i provided, its explained howto
<Surfer2011> sarnold: u got an idea?
<CStafford-14> I did, but that page is outdated. Should I try to install an earlier version of Ubuntu instead?
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, "sudo -u minecraft screen -r minecraft" didn't work?
<lotuspsychje> Surfer2011: ddi you try nmap yet? see if its running or not?
<sarnold> Surfer2011: aha; glad it was just a typo. do you get any error messages in journalctl?>
<Surfer2011> no error in journalctl
<Surfer2011> sudo -u minecraft screen -r minecraft --> There is no screen to be resumed matching minecraft.
<lotuspsychje> CStafford-14: the wiki's principles are still the same, usually users that dualboot, create a partition from within windows, to use for ubuntu, dualboot
<Surfer2011> nmap i will try now
<Surfer2011> no port is used besides ssh
<CStafford-14> Yes, but the instructions don't match what I'm trying to do. For example, it says there should be a button that can resize the partitions; it's not there on my end.
<lotuspsychje> CStafford-14: a magic button where?
<CStafford-14> in the installer
<CStafford-14> brb
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, "sudo -u minecraft screen -list" ?
<tomreyn> litheum: if there's a bug in fail2ban, please report it (if not already reported), too.
<Surfer2011> lordcirth: No Sockets found in /run/screen/S-minecraft.
<tomreyn> litheum: by the way, see also the recent updates on bug 1613532
<ubottu> bug 1613532 in denyhosts (Ubuntu) "Major upstream version 3.1 released 1 year ago (2015-09) - Python 3 port, security fixes and other improvements!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613532
<Surfer2011> sarnold: https://pastebin.com/uYEp47qa
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, try changing Type=forking to Type=simple, running 'systemctl daemon-reload' and restarting it
<lotuspsychje> litheum: we probably didnt ask yet, but is your system up to date?
<litheum> i gave up on denyhosts and i'm using fail2ban now, fwiw
<litheum> lotuspsychje: yep, up to date 18.04.2
<Surfer2011> lordcirth: tryed and now i am waiting ^^ ... doing something at least but not able to see more than "=== AUT. COMPLETET==="
<litheum> this issue addresses that whole thing, so maybe i'll show up in Ubuntu some day https://github.com/fail2ban/fail2ban/issues/2239
<Surfer2011> lordcirth: not working
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, anything different in 'systemctl status'?
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/tbVCJtxa
<Surfer2011> still no idea why it needs auth. all the time and as far as i understood i need the forking because the "screen" process is starting a java... process
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, journalctl -xe --unit minecraft
<Surfer2011> https://pastebin.com/5RAEABtr
<kek_> hi a friend has an ubuntu web server where he hosts a simple app, apparently at some point the DB connection go lost and later the server crashed and he had to do a manual fsck to get it running again. Was wondering what logs could give me insights on what happened. :)
<Surfer2011> :-(
<SeverdingFalls> Is this the correct channel to ask for help with Landscape?
<lotuspsychje> SeverdingFalls: landscape think you need to contact canonical for support
<SeverdingFalls> Ok, thank you!
<teward> SeverdingFalls: Canonical if it's Landscape SaaS from them... oh they left.
<Surfer2011> lordcirth: any more ideas? or things i could check on
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, "sudo -u minecraft -i". Then try launching minecraft.
<Surfer2011> still not working
<Surfer2011> no screen in screen list nor an active service
<Surfer2011> nor a connection by the mc-client
<lotuspsychje> Surfer2011: maybe you should talk to the #minecraft or #gamingonlinux guys there might be some experts
<Surfer2011> ok thanks ... i iwll try ... thanks for the patience
<CStafford-14> I'm back
<lotuspsychje> CStafford-14: where are you at now?
<CStafford-14> "Select the partition you want to resize and press Enter. "
<CStafford-14>  This comes up
<CStafford-14> ...
<CStafford-14> http://u.cubeupload.com/CStafford14/Screenshotfrom201907.png
<CStafford-14> ^ That happens
<Surfer2011> I dont know if systemd requires a statedir... but it would be the users $HOME ???
<CStafford-14> ?
<emOne> how can I tell if my software raid is activated?
<Lantizia> TJ-, sorry realised we were speaking in here I think
<Lantizia> it's working anyway :)  just one small snaggle that I didn't anticipate
<emOne> mdadm -D /dev/md0 gives me the following
<emOne>       Array Size : 33521664 (31.97 GiB 34.33 GB)
<emOne>       Raid Devices : 2
<emOne>      Total Devices : 2
<emOne>        Persistence : Superblock is persistent
<emOne> I have two 2tb disks
<emOne> why is it 32GiB and 34GB?
<emOne> shouldn't the raid 0 mean it is one 4TB drive?
<emOne>  /dev/md2       3810330016 1850768 3614854880   1% /
<emOne>  /dev/md1           498980   65677     407118  14% /boot
<lordcirth> !paste | emOne
<ubottu> emOne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordcirth> emOne, can you please pastebin 'lsblk -f'?
<emOne> looks like md2 has 3.8TB, while /boot only has 407MB
<emOne> lordcirth: https://pastebin.com/8DNt1UqW
<lordcirth> emOne, thanks. And what are you trying to do?
<Surfer2011> lordcirth: could it be that the problem is that the minecraft user has no "perm." on java? ...
<lordcirth> Surfer2011, I don't know much about java programs
<emOne> lordcirth: I have ordered a server with two 2TB drives. I have set them up into raid0
<emOne> using the server OS installer
<Zajt> After I upgraded pip, something happened with the command https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xm4pKYRbjy/ - how can I fix this now or recover it back to the original?
<emOne> lordcirth: is it okay that /boot is located on a 400MB partition? I have never used raid before
<emOne> I thought that I will keep things simple and just put the drives in raid 0
<sarnold> Zajt: try apt-get install --reinstall python-pip
<emOne> This is for my self hosted apps. I understand about the dangers of raid 0
<lordcirth> emOne, I don't think grub can recontruct the kernel from a striped /boot.
<Zajt> sarnold: Still the same https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6X8TrKtmV/
<lordcirth> I would make a /boot as a normal partition, then raid the rest
<emOne> lordcirth: how can it not reconstruct the kernel? The machine boots. Or do you mean something else?
<sarnold> Zajt: dang. maybe debsums -c
<sarnold> Zajt: .. can you help spot files that are still changed?
<lordcirth> emOne, is md1 a raid0 or a raid1?
<Zajt> what do you mean with files that are still changed?
<emOne> lordcirth: raid1
<lordcirth> right, ok. raid1 /boot works.
<emOne> is 400MB okay or is that an issue?
<OerHeks> Zajt, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded. .. first properly upgrade please
<lordcirth> emOne, that should be big enough, if you remember to run 'apt autoremove' occasionally and keep an eye on it.
<lordcirth> Sometimes when updating Ubuntu will keep around more kernels than it should.
<Zajt> okay how should I upgrade it? I was trying to follow this http://docs.pwntools.com/en/stable/install.html to install pwntools
<emOne> lordcirth: cool!!!! Thank you so much!!! I am happy to see IRC alive and kicking with enthusiastic people!! Thanks :):):):
<OerHeks> Zajt, interesting, hacking and no clue about update/upgrade
<lordcirth> emOne, np
<ioria> Zajt, hash -r pip   and try again
<OerHeks> ioria, maybe those held back updates give a python package too
<sarnold> Zajt: alright.. how about 'type pip' ?
<Zajt> Then I got "pip is hashed (/usr/bin/pip)"
<Zajt> What does this mean?
<sarnold> when you type a bare 'pip', bash will execute /usr/bin/pip directly, bypassing the PATH search that it would perform if it didn't already have the path to pip hashed
<sarnold> I wondered if bash was executing /usr/local/bin/pip instead of /usr/bin/pip
<sarnold> somewhere in this giant mess of comments is apparentlyu advice on how to clean up this situation :/ https://github.com/pypa/pip/issues/5221
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: this is the kernel
<LaserAllan_> https://pastebin.com/LiRL6udK
<LaserAllan_> it doesn't seem like the HWE kernel is loaded though
<LaserAllan_> this is the output fropm the xorg log
<LaserAllan_> https://pastebin.com/47iRMRTS
<Zajt> thanks for the help, solved it now :)
<plujon> I can't seem to compile a simple example of embedded ruby; Is the ruby-dev package broken?
<sarnold> Zajt: nice, what did it take?
<Zajt> python -m pip uninstall pip
<Zajt> That one, and then: sudo apt install --reinstall python-pip
<sarnold> cool, thanks! :)
<plujon> Nevermind; the location of the included files has change.
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: this is X failing to switch graphics modes, maybe as a result of edid data (provided by the moniotr) it is unable to interpret.
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: do you know how I should proceed?
<tomreyn> install package read-edid, then run    sudo read-edid | parse-edid    and show its output. also that of    xrandr
<tomreyn> i think i previously suggested other actions to take, too.
<tomreyn> the maximum resolution you reported you were able to set may actually have been those supported by the intel GPU. so maybe you weren't actually using nvidia.
<LaserAllan_> Well that's good
<LaserAllan_> Because the main thing is that I want to use my work laptop with the screen :)
<LaserAllan_> I'll get back to you in a minute, thank you for assisting.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: any specific xrandr command?
<LaserAllan_> Xrandr -q?
<tomreyn> xrandr --verbose |& nc termbin.com 9999
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn:  sudo read-edid | parse-edid that didn't work
<LaserAllan_> commant not found
<LaserAllan_> but package was found and installed
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: xrandr command has been run
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/n9hv
<Rochvellon> I've got a problem. there is somewhere a trigger in my system (desktop, xfce, 16.04) that let crackle my audio periodically and if xfce4-volumed is active the osd volume appears then. what could it be? this behaviour appeared the first time as I pressed the volume up or down on my old keyboard but it happens with my new keyboard too
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: oops that's   sudo get-edid | parse-edid |& nc termbin.com 9999
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/5sdv
<LaserAllan_> that is a handy utility
<LaserAllan_> nice to know so that i can use that int e future for any type of command outout :D
<LaserAllan_> thank you again
<tomreyn> you're welcome. the parse-edid output doesn't look too good, though.
<tomreyn> but the xrandr output looks useful
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: i just it's possible to solve this :)
<LaserAllan_> Because my hardware seems compatible
<tomreyn> you have screen eDP-1 with a max resolution of 8192 x 8192, a connected primary monitor at connector eDP-1 which can apparently do 1920x1080, and a connected secondary monitor at connector DP-1 which can apparently do 5120x1440 (and this mode is also selected for it as preferred and current)
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: but what happens when i select the secondary monitor with 5120x1440 is that i get no desktop at all
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: do you have any PPAs active now? any other customizations? i don't remember your environment.
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: It sounds on you that I have 3 screens which isn't really correct, I have one laptop monitor which should max out at 1920x1080 and the Dell externall display at 5120x1440
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: No, none of that
<tomreyn> 2 monitors, 1 'screen'
<LaserAllan_> yeah
<tomreyn> so those two minitors were detected fine.
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: can you post this:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> and this:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> and this:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<LaserAllan_> sure
<LaserAllan_> https://termbin.com/dscn
<LaserAllan_> https://termbin.com/wtan
<LaserAllan_> https://termbin.com/b0i68
<tomreyn> please install the pending updates / upgrades, then reboot
<tomreyn> sudo apt full-upgrade
<LaserAllan_> allreight will do
<tomreyn> there are newer bios updates avaiable for this system (you current have N1QET81W (1.56 ) 02/20/2019 ):  https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-t-series-laptops/thinkpad-t25-type-20k7/downloads/ds120429
<tomreyn> containing cpu related security fixes
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: updated, no difference :(
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: did you mean to say that you installed the pending package updates, rebooted, and there's no improvement in terms of high resolution output on the external screen?
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: installed
<LaserAllan_> didn't even ask for a reboot
<LaserAllan_> but ill do it anyway
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Correct
<LaserAllan_> I also downlaoded the linux bios update from lenovo now
<LaserAllan_> installed that
<LaserAllan_> I will reboot now
<tomreyn> good.
<OerHeks> :-)
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: no difference after BIOS update either....
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: oh you did this, too, good. even if it didn't help with the immediate issue, it was a good thing to do nevertheless.
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Indeed, if i at least can get it work with Intel on this machine then i have  apath to it on my other machine
<LaserAllan_> which only has intel
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: so far you were using the open source drivers for nvidia cards, which are very basic, since nvidia doesn't make information available. you should try to enable their prorpietary driver.
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: allright, but what about Intel?:)
<LaserAllan_> but ill see if i can do that
<tomreyn> your intel GPU is not able to provide the high resolution of your external monitor
<LaserAllan_> I guess in this case ill have to donwload the drivers and install them
<tomreyn> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/products/126789/graphics-drivers/graphics-for-8th-generation-intel-processors/intel-uhd-graphics-620.html
<tomreyn> max resolution 4096x2304@24Hz
<tomreyn> actually 4096x2304@60Hz
<LaserAllan_> oh...
<LaserAllan_> so then
<LaserAllan_> Damnit then
<LaserAllan_> Well
<LaserAllan_> Could you look at the T480?
<tomreyn> !enter | LaserAllan_
<ubottu> LaserAllan_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<LaserAllan_> that is the worklaptop i have that is struggling
<tomreyn> this is for the T480
<tomreyn> so you have a T480 and another system, what'S the other system?
<tomreyn> ah i may have mixed up T470 and T480 there
<Nikesh> Hello, I keep getting this error `vim: error while loading shared libraries: libruby-2.3.so.2.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory`. I tried un-install vim and I now have neovim aliased as vim, but I still get this error when I do e.g. `git add --patch` end then try to `e`dit the commit. `sudo ldconfig -v | grep libruby` returns `libruby-2.5.so.2.5 -> libruby-2.5.so.2.5.1` (as well
<Nikesh> as a few errors like `/sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't stat /usr/local/lib/i386-linux-gnu: No such file or directory` -- Any ideas how I can resolve this?
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: T25 is the one i am on now
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: so this is for the T470 (also known as ThinkPad 25) https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/products/96551/graphics-drivers/graphics-for-7th-generation-intel-processors/intel-hd-graphics-620.html
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: but how can then the USB-C over the intel driver push 5120x1440 on windows
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Yeah, i have a Nvidia Geforce 940M on that so that should be more than enough for the resolution
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: I installed the nvidia drivers, i guess i should restart before verifiying
<LaserAllan_> so ill see if that made any cahnges
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: Allright so that solved it
<LaserAllan_> now it says 5120x1440
<tomreyn> the T480 seems to have the same intel GPU, either HD Graphics 620 or UHD Graphics 620 according to https://psref.lenovo.com/syspool/Sys/PDF/ThinkPad/ThinkPad%20T480/ThinkPad_T480_Platform_Specifications.pdf
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: nvidia-driver-390
<LaserAllan_> and then reboot
<tomreyn> that's a package you installed via apt?
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: then how can i push 5120x1440 with Windows.....:(
<LaserAllan_> At least I think i should be able to push higher with Linux if windows can do that a physical limitaiton shouldn't be something even WIndows can wizzard around
<tomreyn> i don't know how it works, maybe you have the uhd variant and mabe this can run on higher resolutions.
<LaserAllan_>   Do you recommend i should update drivers for the intel gpu?
<tomreyn> if you look at the specifications i just linked you'll see that you can tell which GPU it is based on the CPU model
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: thank you allot for the help, now i just need to make sure i3 can work as intended
<tomreyn> i don't recommend any software changes until it's clear which hardware you're working with
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: how do i check in linux which GPU is available?
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<LaserAllan_> allright
<LaserAllan_> nice lemme start the machine up
<LaserAllan_> and thank you :D
<tomreyn> np ;)
<tomreyn> Nikesh: which ubuntu version are you running?
<LaserAllan_> tomreyn: It Intel HD graphics 620
<becool> is it a good idea to not use ubuntu 19 in prod until it reaches LTS?
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: well, you saw those specifications on the intel website. maybe they are wrong, i don't know.
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | becool
<ubottu> becool: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<becool> i see
<tomreyn> becool: so you mean ubuntu 19.04 or 19.10?
<becool> either that doesn't have lts after it
<tomreyn> becool: right, neither of them will be LTS releases
<becool> gotcha, that answers it
<tomreyn> becool: LTS release are published every other year. the latest was 18.04 LTS.
<becool> is it best to only use lts releases in a prod environment?
<tomreyn> generally, yes, but it depends on what you produce ;)
<becool> saas apps
<tomreyn> e.g. if you need the latest graphics driver stack then even though updated ones become available in LTS releases you might, in some cases only, prefer the non LTS release.
<tomreyn> SaaS apps is rather unspecific, but i assume you'll be best served with LTS
<becool> web apps*
<tomreyn> use LTS.
<becool> cool will do
<abtm> hoping someone can help me
<abtm> when I run apt upgrade I get the following error
<abtm> dpkg error: processing package install-info (--configure)
<abtm> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<abtm> only reference I found was to 2010 an issue with grub
<abtm> since my grub is installed, I dont think that is it
<abtm> running lubuntu 16.04 lts
<Bashing-om> abtm: Pastebin the outputs of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we see all in context, please.
<abtm> this is annoying
<abtm> term lets me copy but I cant paste to leafpad or libreoffice
<abtm> so I cant give you full output unless I type it :(
<tomreyn> abtm: run tihs, it will post online automatically, so you just need to copy or type the short url:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<Bashing-om> abtm: ninja'd by tomreyn :D
<tomreyn> that's if copy and paste works in *this* direction
<tomreyn> ;-)
<abtm> h3u8
<abtm> is the code at the end
<tomreyn> abtm: note there are two different clipboards on X. you can also just mark / highlight text using the mouse then just move to where you want to paste it and click middle mouse button.
<abtm> using laptop no middle button :)
<tomreyn> ok https://termbin.com/h3u8
<tomreyn> the getdeb.net project no longer exists, remove all of its apt sources and packages installed from there
<tomreyn> you're missing the apt signing key for the dl.winehq.org third party apt repository.
<abtm> drat they were useful in upgrading components
<abtm> right.....
<abtm> but that should not cause the error 127....
<tomreyn> probably not, i'm just moving from top to bottom
<tomreyn> ahem looks like i didn't actually catch your error
<TJ-> tom abtm  to cut short your hunt, it's install-info.postinst script calling update-info-dir which is indexing/writing to /usr/share/info/{,dir}
<abtm> let me try to run upgrade again see if error is still present....
<abtm> error still present
<tomreyn> TJ-: so what should be done about it?
<tomreyn> please post the unique characters from the url this returns:  dpkg --configure -a |& nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> abtm: ^
<abtm> t7rh
<tomreyn> ah crap, i forgot sudo :)
<abtm> sorry too literal
<abtm> let me run it again as root
<abtm> :_
<abtm> just saw that myself
<abtm> 838i
<tomreyn> "rem"? :)
<abtm> no idea
<tomreyn> are you into .bat scripting?
<abtm> oh shit
<abtm> I know what the problem is
<tomreyn> use # instead
<abtm> its trying to look at the proxy var
<abtm> yep
<abtm> squid quit working
<abtm> needed to update first
<abtm> so I remed out the lines in proxy file
<abtm> < feel like an idiot
<abtm> all good thank you
<abtm> I should have realized
 * tomreyn likes to type "ls" on windows cmd.
<tomreyn> so your packages now install?
<abtm> yep completed
<abtm> thank you
<tomreyn> you should probably use    sudo apt full-upgrade   # rather than just "upgrade"
<Bashing-om> abtm: Sometimes all it takes is to bounce something off someone else :P
<abtm> would that not force me to 18.04?
<tomreyn> no, unless your apt sources point are pointing to that
<tomreyn> but that's not the case
<tomreyn> i suggest you sort out your apt repositories though
<abtm> thank you again
<tomreyn> abtm: also lubuntu 16.04 is eol
<abtm> its on my list :)
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<abtm> thats why I am still on 16.04 :)
<abtm> but yes
<abtm> hoping to hold out until 20.04
<tomreyn> you'Re still on 16.04 because its unsupported?
<abtm> no its LTS
<tomreyn> flavours choose their own support lifetimes
<dax> flavors don't necessarily get 5 years of support, it's dependent on the flavor developers
<abtm> ah
<dax> Lubuntu doesn't, it went EOL in April
<TJ-> depends on which bit of the flavour you're using
<dax> 18.04 is LTS and supported by Lubuntu until 2021
<abtm> the base os is still supported (Still getting updates)
<dax> yes
<abtm> thought that was the entire stack....
<dax> the link tomreyn gave has details broken down by version and flavor, it's quite handy
 * tomreyn rejoices
<abtm> got it
<abtm> thank you
<abtm> so now I have to add migrating to my list as well :)
<abtm> busy weekends :)
<abtm> thank you
<tomreyn> it's    do-release-upgrade
<abtm> thanks again :)
<tomreyn> unless you prefer to use the GUI
<abtm> I know but I would not want to cary my broken customization forward
<abtm> instead back up data
<abtm> get list of programs
<abtm> fresh install
<abtm> otherwise if I have been living with an issue
<abtm> it can move forward
<abtm> prefer not to
<tomreyn> i like your approach. have a nice weekend.
<abtm> otherwise things can stay broken
<abtm> ty
<hylian> anyone have a solve for: The following packages will be upgraded:
<hylian>   msbuild
<hylian> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hylian> Need to get 0 B/6,921 kB of archives.
<hylian> After this operation, 955 kB disk space will be freed.
<hylian> (Reading database ... 289791 files and directories currently installed.)
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> hylian: you can talk again now. please be sure to read the message from ubottu above.
<hylian> sorry about that all, something strange just happened with my really old dog, so i freaked out for a minute. i'm back.
<hylian> Anyone know why apt-get can't complete this?: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CcHYnKXdJ2/
<tomreyn> welcome back. it tells you: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/mono/msbuild/15.0', which is also in package mono-roslyn 5.20.1.19-0xamarin2+ubuntu1804b1
<tomreyn> so you have two third party packages installed, both of which can't be installed at the same time, but they are either from repositories not meant to be used together or just badly packaged.
<tomreyn> so for the immediate fix either uninstall mono-roslyn 5.20.1.19-0xamarin2+ubuntu1804b1 or do not install msbuild 1:16.0+xamarinxplat.2019.05.07.15.32-0xamarin2+ubuntu1804b1
<tomreyn> and then sort out your apt repositories, make sure you don't have any configured which are known not to be used with the other.
<tomreyn> err, bad grammar, but i think you get my point.
<hylian> ok, but thing is, this was all working fine until I went to update it this afternoon..??
<tomreyn> you are making an assumption that if you combined to non-combinable apt repositories then something would have broken immediately, but it did not. and since it did not break immediately, it could also not break later, when new updates are pushed to those repositories. that's a logical fallacy.
<tomreyn> this said, it's also possible that these packages are from the same apt repository and this is just very poorly maintained.
<tomreyn> apt-cache policy msbuild mono-roslyn     would tell
<hylian> tomreyn: hmm, ok. i think that msbuild is part of the mono-project i have running. I'll remove it and see if that resolves this. If it doesm that would at least tell me where the issue comes from.
<tomreyn> running the above command and inspecting its output would
<hylian> tomreyn: yeah, once i remove the repo for mono-project.org, problem dissapears. I'll have to investigate what's going on there. thanks
<tomreyn> yet another possible cause of this issue is that you just didn    sudo apt update     before you tried to install.
<tomreyn> *didn't run
<hylian> tomreyn: no, that's part of my update script. good thinking though.
<hylian> tomreyn: thanks for helping me sort this out. have a good day! :)
<Nikesh> Hello, I keep getting this error `vim: error while loading shared libraries: libruby-2.3.so.2.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory`. I tried un-install vim and I now have neovim aliased as vim, but I still get this error when I do e.g. `git add --patch` end then try to `e`dit the commit. `sudo ldconfig -v | grep libruby` returns `libruby-2.5.so.2.5 -> libruby-2.5.so.2.5.1` (as well
<Nikesh> as a few errors like `/sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't stat /usr/local/lib/i386-linux-gnu: No such file or directory` -- Any ideas how I can resolve this?
<sarnold> note 2.5 vs 2.3
<sarnold> that may or may not be important
<sarnold> check ldd `which vim`
<Nikesh> Yeah I noticed the 2.5 vs 2.3
<Nikesh> This is the output for ldd `which vim`
<Nikesh> I notice `libruby-2.3.so.2.3 => not found`
<Nikesh> I haven't found through searching how to resolve that
<Nikesh> I did recently upgrade, but I thought that vim was working after the upgrade, though this matches quite closely - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/52270456/vim-cant-be-used-after-system-upgrade-to-ubuntu18-04
<Nikesh> The same error message
<Nikesh> What confuses me is that I don't even have vim installed, but git tries to use vim for patch edits - Maybe I could configure git to use neovim but it's interesting that the failure isn't just "vim is not installed"
<sarnold> Nikesh: try apt-get install libruby2.3
<MannyLNJ> I need help fixing my broken Ubuntu install. Apt-get won't install new items because of what I think is an udev issue. See https://pastebin.com/wBEtDXMR
<MannyLNJ> Also see https://pastebin.com/thWWxFEd
<OerHeks> 50 not upgraded... do a proper apt-get full-upgrade, before installing stuff
<OerHeks> * which might require reboot
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks, trying that. Will report success or failure
<OerHeks> apt install -f # could correct problems
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks, the  apt-get full-upgrade command is still running but I see failures already
#ubuntu 2019-07-17
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks, it looks like the error is Failed to get properties: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)
<tomreyn> what does "dpkg -l systemd" (in another terminal / tty) report your systemd version is?
<abtm> question when you have a moment, in prep for reload of the system with fresh OS, I would like to take an inventory of the installed packages so that I can compare it to what the new base install has
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/YBU56KAE
<abtm> that way I can identify what is missing and make sure not to miss anything
<abtm> what is the command line to query apt for the full list of installed pkgs?
<peq> apt list --installed
<abtm> ty sir
<sarnold> abtm: the output of dpkg --get-selections can be fed into dpkg --set-selections -- but dpkg -l | cat is another option
<tomreyn> hmm systemd 237-3ubuntu10.24 is up to date for bionic.
<tomreyn> based o the timeouts i assumed this could be https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=916678
<ubottu> Debian bug 916678 in systemd "systemd: Caught <SEGV>, dumped core as pid 2097" [Important,Fixed]
<abtm> ty sirs
<abtm> saved all of the outputs
<Bashing-om> abtm: 'debfoste'r only lists those packages manually installed.
<Bashing-om> abtm: 'debfoster'.
<abtm> adding that to output
<rshah_sp> any idea how to get netplan to work with a VLAN with DHCP?
<rshah_sp> this is what I have now
<rshah_sp> network:                                                                                                  version: 2                                                                                               renderer: networkd                                                                                       ethernets:
<rshah_sp>                                                                          ens7:                                                                                                     match:                                                                                                     macaddress: 5a:00:02:2f:5a:14
<rshah_sp>                                  mtu: 1450                                                                                                set-name: ens7                                                                                       vlans:                                                                                                  vlan20:
<rshah_sp>                                                                                                    link: ens7                                                                                               id: 20                                                                                                   dhcp4: true
<rshah_sp> wow that did not format well, but this does not work, not getting a dhcp address
<AngelKde> rshah_sp,  please use pastebin
<TJ-> rshah_sp: is there a DHCP server on the VLAN?
<AngelKde> https://pastebin.com/login
<rshah_sp> https://pastebin.com/ik9epkjR
<rshah_sp> yes, there is a DHCP server on vlan
<rshah_sp> and if I move the dhcp4: true to the section under interface (not under vlan), I get a DHCP address from the Default VLAN DHCP server
<TJ-> rshah_sp: check the systemd-networkd journal for clues... it may be requesting a lease and not getting a reply
<rshah_sp> TJ- good idea, checking
<rshah_sp> Where can I find that information? I've never checked that before
<rshah_sp> I think I ahve to request the logfile be generated right?
<rshah_sp> got it actually
<rshah_sp> https://pastebin.com/D9HJ2ArQ
<rshah_sp> here is all the info re vlan20 which I am trying to use
<rshah_sp> Seems it is trying to get a DHCP4, but not getting one
<rshah_sp> but I don't see an error
<TJ-> rshah_sp: time to enable debug output from systemd-networkd I think... one nice thing when using NetworkManager instead,  is, it uses dhclient and that reports each request in the log so you can easily tell if it's requesting and not getting a reply
<rshah_sp> I can switch to networkmanager, no reason I was using networkd as far as I know
<TJ-> netplan generator puts the systemd-networkd config in /run/systemd/network/ --- might be worth double-checking those look sane, but the log seems to show vlan20 is trying to get a lease, so I'd put tcpdump on that vlan and watch the packets, see if systemd-networkd is sending requests and not getting replies
<mnathani> what are some things you can do on AWS that you can't really do yourself on any other platform?
<rshah_sp> TJ- https://pastebin.com/G2WNmPtS
<MannyLNJ_> So it does appear that I anm stuck in a catch 22 I can't do anything because of this error Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1' and I can't find a solution
<rshah_sp> TJ- https://pastebin.com/rp4sDYCM
<fleabeard> hello friends, would anyone know why I can close out chromium and work for hours and then later bring it up and it's telling me it crashed and I can recover my last site visited? I'm not seeing any crashing when I close the browser at all and am just confused.
<TJ-> rshah_sp: so you're not seeing replies?
<rshah_sp> it appears no, not when the dhcp4: true is in the VLAN section. when I move that line to the interface section, I see a reply from my dhcp server
<rshah_sp> i'm diagnosing on the dhcp server end now to see what it is doing when the request comes in
<rshah_sp> I"m using PfSense
<TJ-> rshah_sp: on both the client is broadcasting a request (0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255) so the reply isn't coming in
<rshah_sp> seems to be the case.
<rshah_sp> should the client be including the VLAN tag when it sends out the request?
<TJ-> rshah_sp: the client won't know about the VLAN, its just an ethernet link as far as it is concerned
<rshah_sp> and by client you mean the Ubuntu box?
<TJ-> rshah_sp: yes, and specifically the dhcp client on that
<rshah_sp> so what does defining the VLAN in netplan do?
<TJ-> rshah_sp: creates a systemd.netdev config in /run/systemd/network/
<rshah_sp> got it. As far as I can tell, PfSense is not even receiving the DHCP request
<rshah_sp> it receives it when I have dhcp4: true in the interface section
<rshah_sp> but not in the vlan section
<zette> hi, i have a problem. i just installed ubuntu mate, but when i want to play music with rhytmbox, it is no sound, even though it is full volume. how to fix it?
<TJ-> rshah_sp: so the vlan config at one end or the other is broken
<TJ-> rshah_sp: is it passing through a switch? are ports tagged/untagged ?
<rshah_sp> Not passing through a switch, it's connected directly to PfSEnse
<rshah_sp> and to throw a wrench into this, this is all on Vultr ( similar to Digital Ocean )
<rshah_sp> I just opened a ticket, I'm not sure what they use for their Virtual NICs, so it may be that this might not work at all if PfSense cannot properly handle the VLANs
<zette> hi, any can help me?
<p0wder> hey, i have ubuntu 18.04 installed on 2 different pcs-
<p0wder> i was wondering if anyone knows why they are using different kernels?
<p0wder> this one is using 4.18.* and the other is using 4.15.*
<p0wder> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.3 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 22.0 GB / 254.1 GB (232.2 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470] @ Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controlle
<p0wder> r Hub • Uptime: 38m 9s
<Bashing-om> p0wder: One is from the 18.04 linage, the other is 18.04.2 linage where HWE is active,
<sarnold> p0wder: hopefully helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> !hwe | p0wder
<ubottu> p0wder: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> rshah_sp: if their backend uses VLANs itself then they'd need to support 802.11ad for 802.1Q
<p0wder> that makes sense, im pretty sure i used 18.04 for one and 18.04.02 for the other
<p0wder> should i try to upgrade the 4.15?
<sarnold> probably it's not worth any real effort one way or the other unless you're having problems, or have a desire for consistency for other reasons
<p0wder> nope no problems. just wanted to make sure i had everything up to date
<zette> hi, i have a problem. i just installed ubuntu mate, but when i want to play a music with rhytmbox, but rhytmbox is no sound, even though full volume. how to fix it?
<OerHeks> zette, you might need to install restricted extras, for multimedia codecs and webplugins
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fullstack> I got a virus on ubuntu
<fullstack> everything is redirected to clickconfirmation.com
<fullstack> with the brave browser
<OerHeks> remove the conf in ~/.config/  and ~/.cache/  and restart that brave browser
<leftyfb> fullstack: that's not a virus on ubuntu. It's some garbage extension/addon in your browser. Use a different browser or wipe it's config file(s) as OerHeks suggested
<OerHeks> bravee browser is a funny concept, not in our repos
<fullstack> how did the extension install itself? did it get access to my box?
<fullstack> should I nuke and re-install?
<leftyfb> OerHeks: it's a snap
<leftyfb> fullstack: you should do as has been suggested to you already
<OerHeks> oh, then it might resident under ~/.snap/brave something
<OerHeks> seen those hoaxes before ... c drive :-D  https://www.dropbox.com/s/eakrho2sfpgdvbw/virusaanval.png?dl=0
<fullstack> its no longer redirecting after I moved those directories
<OerHeks> good.
<fullstack> how did it get installed?
<leftyfb> fullstack: you were not supposed to remove those directories. You probably just wiped the conf for every user application you have on your system
<TJ-> lots if things will be affected if you moved $HOME/.config
<fullstack> i only moved BraveSoftware to BraveSoftware- for both .cache and .config
<TJ-> *phew*
<leftyfb> ok, that's fine then
<fullstack> so brave isn't safe?
<fullstack> I wouldn't have installed any extension or "boomer moment" and clicked on anything
<leftyfb> fullstack: the web pages you went to that installed the garbage aren't safe
<fullstack> zerohedge.com
<leftyfb> please don't share them here
<fullstack> is there anyway to escalate out of brave and into my system? key loggers?
<fullstack> Brave Browser: Secure, Fast & Private Web Browser with Adblocker
<fullstack> with all new RootKit(tm)
<fullstack> lo
<OerHeks> oh, https://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/zerohedge.com
<leftyfb> as I said
<fullstack> it is some zero day
<Nikesh> sarnold: Not sure if you're still around but I tried `apt-get install libruby2.3` and it is not found, only `libruby` or `libruby2.5`
<monkeyisl> i made bash script. how do i SetWorkingDirectory() like windows api? so my session will find out files there not from what i've run the script
<MannyLNJ> Thanks everyone for the help. I rebooted and the system i working fine again. I was able to install the updates. Now I have a new issue. I installed docker but when I try to start it I get Failed to start docker.service: Unit docker.service not found.
<monkeyisl> ubuntu there is no pushd ?
<jml2> monkeyisl, you using windows-system-linux ?
<macroprep> how do i obtain the C++ man pages
<jml2> macroprep, they many need to be installed, if they aren't
<zette> hi, i just installed restricted-extras, but it is not work to rhytmbox :(
 * macroprep installs *man
<jml2> sometimes you need to manually type "mandb" as root so that you don't need to wait for the daily-timer routine to run this command-- then you'll be able to access the just recently added manpages
<macroprep> ok
<MannyLNJ> Trying to do sudo-apt-get install docker-ce and it fails see https://pastebin.com/xHPWqBHt
<majnoon> hi
<majnoon> how list alsa devices ?
<yuppie> hello, im wondering if there is a way in ZSH to autocomplete commands after an alias ... I have a command I'm running before my other commands: "aws-okta -- kubectl" ... I'd like zsh to autocomplete the "kubectl" part
<solsTiCe> hi. Is there something going on with wl driver ? because I don't have any wifi or bluetooth now. Is my BCM43142 card dead ?
<noregret> i'm having a bottleneck in ftp file transfers between two 1gbit hosts. iperf3 confirm ~1gbit speed, but ftp is transferring around 200mbit, how can I troubleshoot this? transfer occurs between a windows host (winscp) to ubuntu server 18.04 (vsftpd), any ideas? is it a vsftpd issue?
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> can i move the mouse with a key combination + numpad (like holding shift) ?
<mattfly> instead of making the numpad completly useless
<ZaZaGX> i just got a raspberry pi 3, and got the ubuntu 18.04.2 arm64 server edition. i can't connect to the wifi, and i dont have an ethernet port cord with me. is it possible to install the necessary drivers or update/dist-upgrade with a usb flash drive and my laptop?
<ikonia> ZaZaGX: what makes you think things are missing ?
<ZaZaGX> i can't connect to the wifi
<ikonia> ok - why do you think something is missing though ?
<ikonia> is the wifi device "seen" in the hardware list, can you interact with the device ?
<ZaZaGX> yeah, like the wifi drivers or something... can't conncet via wifi
<ikonia> can you interact / configure the wifi device though ?
<ZaZaGX> yeah, i typed inconfig wlan0
<ZaZaGX> ifconfig wlan0
<ikonia> so it's great that you can see the device, so it's unlikley you'll need software
<ikonia> how are you trying to configure the wifi ?
<ZaZaGX> well, i can see the 0wlan
<ZaZaGX> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid name key password and press Enter
<ZaZaGX> didn't work
<ZaZaGX> it says i would need sudo apt install wireless-tools
<ikonia> really ?
<ZaZaGX> do you have a raspberry pi 3?
<ikonia> I do
<ZaZaGX> are you using ubuntu iso or raspbian iso?
<ikonia> sadly not at this moment
<ikonia> I'm using a custom build as it's testing something for me
<ZaZaGX> oh nice
<ZaZaGX> how do you connect online?
<ikonia> standard wireless tooling
<ikonia> but it's using a cable at the moment
<ZaZaGX> ah
<EriC^> ZaZaGX: does the wifi hardware appear in "sudo lshw -c network" ?
<ZaZaGX> yes
<EriC^> ZaZaGX: does "iwlist scan" give results?
<ZaZaGX> it says iwlist command not found
<ZaZaGX> but it can be installed with sudo apt install wireless-tools
<ZaZaGX> can't do that if i have no internet
<EriC^> ZaZaGX: try nmcli dev wifi list
<ZaZaGX> nmcli not found, can be installed with sudo apt install network-manager
<EriC^> hmm
<ZaZaGX> i dd the command image unto the micro sd card, and insert the card onto the raspberry pi, and it loads. did i miss a step
<ZaZaGX> ?
<ZaZaGX> shoot
<EriC^^> ZaZaGX: is wpasupplicant installed? dpkg -l | grep wpasuppliacnt
<EriC^^> *grep wpasupplicant
<ZaZaGX> sorry, you missed my message
<ZaZaGX> i did sudo dd the command image onto the micro sd card, and insert it into the raspberry pi, and it loads, did i miss a step to install it?
<ZaZaGX> hmmm, i think i have it
<yeoldebruh> ah, darn
<ZaZaGX> it says : ii wpassupplicant   2:2.6-15ubuntu2.1  arm64 client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)
<yeoldebruh> hit the bug where ubuntu installer will install to the first efi partition regardless of which one you pick
<yeoldebruh> so it installed to windows' efi partition
<yeoldebruh> hope that gets fixed soon
<yeoldebruh> now i have to download a windows iso and burn that to a flash drive
<yeoldebruh> please fix it
<ZaZaGX> yeoldebruh, ya, you are suppose to install windows first, than ubuntu
<ZaZaGX> i heard that is easier
<EriC^^> yeoldebruh: nobody's a dev here, you have to report a bug
<EriC^^> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<yeoldebruh> it's been reported with high severity already :/
<EriC^^> you'd want to file it against "ubiquity" the installer
<yeoldebruh> i searched it
<yeoldebruh> ZaZaGX: not my computer
<yeoldebruh> i was specifically installing ubuntu on a usb stick to not mess with windows and break things
<yeoldebruh> now that caused windows to break :/
<ZaZaGX> shoot
<yeoldebruh> thankfully you can legally download windows 8.1 isos from microsoft
<yeoldebruh> so i can just boot that into recovery mode and get it to rebuild bcd
<yeoldebruh> i guess i'll type this to the bug report too, but you should be given the option to mount a certain drive to /boot/efi during the partitioning step of ubiquity and then it should mount that when installing grub
<yeoldebruh> instead of whatever it finds first
<yeoldebruh> it will always find windows' one first as long as windows is on /dev/sda
<yeoldebruh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1396379 also tells you how to boot your grub manually if it does that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [High,Confirmed]
<ZaZaGX> eric^^, you still there?
<lng> Hi! How may I downgrade PHP7.3.7 to 7.3.6?
<EriC^^> lng: which ubuntu version
<lng> Is there a way of setting minor version for Apt?\
<lng> EriC^^: Disco
<lng> Actually, I need it on Debian as well
<EriC^^> lng: you'd need to uninstall php i think, then use apt-get install php=<version here> if it's available
<lng> no, it's not
<EriC^^> ah, that complicates stuff
<lng> it's not available like thwt
<lng> Switching to Debian
<ikonia> EriC^^: couldn't you put a policy against php with apt-cache policy ?
<ikonia> (thinking out loud)
<EriC^^> ikonia: yeah, come to think of it, he should pin or similar so it doesnt get upgraded later automatically
<ikonia> EriC^^: that way dependencies won't force an update (but it will stop certain ujpdates from happening too, so a double edged sword)
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it's quickly going to a custom maintaining/know what im doing territory
<ikonia> fine for a very short term to allow an upstream fix to filter down for example, but when you consider php/libraries/webserver all linked, you'd want it to be current
<ZaZaGX> hello
<bkhl> Anyone know any good trick on how to simulate a frozen file system (like an unaccessible NFS share) for a test setup?
<tomreyn> bkhl: do it in a VM, cut the (virtual) network connection. but this is more of a topic for #ubuntu-discuss or ##linux (this channel is just about ubuntu support)
<tomreyn> majnoon: for device nodes: find /dev/snd/ -type c      # for alsa sound cards: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ikonia> ls -al
<ikonia> oops
<netcrash> Hello, is it possible to define apparmor settings by a remote database or some remote server? (like a gpo in AD)?
<tomreyn> netcrash: you could probably host the configuration files on a network share , but you'd still need a way to reload apparmor to read them. maybe a deployment solution would be more suitable. something like https://github.com/simondeziel/puppet-apparmor
<netcrash> tomreyn: thank you, if anyone has other sugestions I'm here
<ice9> support life duration for *.10 releases is only 1 year?
<tomreyn> ice9: 9 mnths. this also applies to other non !LTS releases (.04 in uneven years)
<tomreyn> * 9 months
<ice9> and LTS is 5 or 10 years?
<tomreyn> ice9: 5 years free, 5 years !ESM (paid). See also https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<tomreyn> !ESM
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<ice9> so why only 18.04 is extended for 10 years?
<SwedeMike> ice9: https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-ten-year-support/
<OerHeks> why not?
<tomreyn> the 5 years free, 5 years esm offer was introduced for 18.04 and later releases. for 16.04, after ESM is available for 3 years (after 5 years of free support).
<vlt> Did hell freeze over? "deb [arch=amd64] https://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/16.04/mssql-server-2017 xenial main"
<luna_> vlt: yeah it did in 2016
<zteam> Hi all, what is the proper way to use sudo with graphical software these days? I know pkexec is highly recommended these days, but that doesn't work well with Gedit for example?
<zteam> I used to use gksu before but, that's not available in the repos any longer
<ioria> zteam, what 's the problem with gedit ?
<zteam> ioria, it doesn't know which display to run on. This is on Xorg, no Wayland or some fancy stuff
<ioria> zteam, pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY  gedit
<zteam> ioria, of course, I could cheat and just do sudo -i gedit for example... But, you are not supposed to be doing this :)
<ioria> ok
<zteam> ioria, That one actually works great :) but the syntax is pretty messy (at least for a distrubution aimed at user-friendly-ness :)
<ioria> zteam, raccomended way is : gedit admin:///path/to/file.txt
<OerHeks> i have nautilus-admin installed, to open files with priv.
<ioria> or that ^
<zteam> OerHeks, true, there are ways around it, I'm just a bit suprised that there isn't a clean solution (like gksu) avaialable after all these years... (If you use Wayland do it like this... If you use Xorg do it like this... if you wanto to use application like synaptic do in a different way
<OerHeks> it is in the releasenotes, not to edit files as root as you used to, anymore.
<OerHeks> design choice, i think it has a security reason
<zteam> I have been using Ubuntu for around 10 years now, and even I wasn't sure about the right way to launch different applications with sudo (not saying I'm an expert, just saying)
<zteam> OerHeks, have to admitt I haven't readed the release notes too good perhaps :D
<zteam> It just feels like the newer versions of Ubuntu I install the more workarounds and tweaks I need to apply to get my system working again :-/
<zteam> Well on the bright side I really enjoy Gnome-shell apart from GDM not starting properly all the times :)
<black_13> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i can install gcc 4.4.7 on
<OerHeks> black_13,  none > https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc
<OerHeks> even ancient xenial is at 4.5.3
<tomreyn> xenial is actually 5.3.1 by default, but also offers 4.7.3 via gcc-4.7
<zteam> black_13, well... I haven't tried it myself, but there is a package called adapt in the repos, it's supposed to let you run packages for any older version of Ubuntu, using lxC
<tomreyn> 4.7.4 actually
<testubuntu> hey
<black_13> I am working on a legacy system that has 4.4.7 it can not be changed
<testubuntu> i got a tower from a guy
<OerHeks> black_13, interesting, so it is not a supported version of ubuntu?
<jost> Hi! On SSH login, I get messages like this: 61 packages can be updated.
<jost> 0 updates are security updates.
<jost>  - How can I get this message in a script?
<testubuntu> it currently has ubuntu 18 installed. How do i format everything completely and reinstall ubuntu 18.04?
<jost> I want to send it in an email regularly
<zteam> black_13, you mean you can't upgrade ubuntu or you mean you only need that version of the compiler?
<black_13> the compiler
<OerHeks> testubuntu, boot the iso, and choose 'use whole disk'
<testubuntu> how do i make sure there are not rootkits or anything?
<tomreyn> testubuntu: do you need to ensure the data on there is not (potentially) easily restorable (secure deletion) or do you just need to start from a clean slate?
<black_13> i picked ubuntu because it is easier to use
<testubuntu> no*
<OerHeks> testubuntu, remove all partitions in a live session, and rewrite the MBR/GPT
<OerHeks> easy peasy
<testubuntu> i don't know how to do that
<OerHeks> start live session > start disks > and the menu is self explaining
<zteam> black_13, then adapt seems to be what you are looking for, it will probably eat a bit more disk space but it's a clean way to run older versions of software
<black_13> oh
<black_13> how does that work
<black_13> and disk space i have
<zteam> black_13, from the repo: "Description: adapt package from one version of Ubuntu to another
<zteam>  This package provides a simple, clean method to install and use
<zteam>  packages, services, and binaries from one version of Ubuntu onto
<zteam>  another, without requiring PPAs.
<zteam>  Instead, it uses LXD and Ubuntu system containers.
<zteam> "
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EoflaOEViceCity> hello blueskaj
<testubuntu> OerHeks start what menu?
<black_13> but can you go back something as old as gcc 4.4.7
<testubuntu> you mean after inserting the usb with the .iso file?
<testubuntu> booting from usb
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOEViceCity
<tomreyn> black_13: this is not supported on this channel. we only support ubuntu releases which are not end of life and the packages they provide.
<zteam> black_13, I haven't tried it myself, all I can tell you is what's inside that description, if you are unsure, try adapt on another computer before you upgrade.
<ioria> it's a container
<black_13> tomreyn and?
<jost> Ok, found my answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/269606/apt-get-count-the-number-of-updates-available
<tomreyn> black_13: and so we can't help you installing gcc-4.4.7 here
<black_13> or you can't
<zteam> ioria, exactly, thats why it propably is going to eat alot of disk space,
<tomreyn> zteam: about your questions: there's cron-apt, which sends mail, but it doesn't do so in the very format you get to see when you login
<derjohn_was_occu> apw: Any chances for a kernel PPA build in a foreseeable time?
<zteam> tomreyn, thanks but you are confusing me with someone else, I have loads questions, bot none about that :D
<testubuntu> OerHeks?
<tomreyn> zteam: right, sorry
<tomreyn> jost: there's cron-apt, which sends mail, but it doesn't do so in the very format you get to see when you login
<jost> tomreyn: The mail should contain a lot more things, like RAID status and so on, so that is not an option unfortunately
<zteam> black_13, just test the tool, that's all we can say, if you don't have a machine to do it on, backup your harddrive or use Vmware or Virtualbox
<zteam> ioria,  OerHeks, Sorry for being such a Whiner, you were actaully really helpful :)
<ioria> no problem
<zteam> tomreyn, no problem man :)
<tomreyn> jost: the messages shown upon login are generated by landscape-client(-common), i think
<jost> tomreyn: yes, something like that - I want only the information about updates, and that can be generated using `/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable`. Or without --human-readable for easier scripting
<tomreyn> jost: so script it then. ;)
<zteam> ioria, I have been figting with gdm for about 6 months now,most of the time, it starts completly as expected, sometimes (about once i a week, I have to start it manually
<zteam> :D
<tomreyn> jost: you're just managing a smaller number of servers then?
<jost> tomreyn: Yes, only one - no need for an actual monitoring system
<tomreyn> ah ok
<ioria> zteam, you can increase the debug level in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<tomreyn> derjohn_was_occu: i think there was some breakage, it's being worked on, and there'll be new builds soon, probably today or tomorrow.
<testubuntu> so live session means you select "try ubuntu" after booting from the installation usb right?
<zteam> ioria, thanks, but last time I checked here, I had loads of dubious messages, in the syslog :)
<testubuntu> then how do you remove all partitions and rewrite the GPT/MBR ?
<ioria> zteam, use journalctl
<ioria> testubuntu, gparted
<zteam> ioria, will Google that, thank you :D
<testubuntu> OerHeks, what did you mean start disks?
<tomreyn> testubuntu: a standard installation ("remove all data and install ubuntu") will overwrite the partition table anyways. so you can just do that.
<testubuntu> tomreyn does that rewrite the GPT?
<testubuntu> or MBR
<tomreyn> testubuntu: yes, GPT or MBR is the partition table.
<zteam> testubuntu, do you want to get rid of Ubuntu in favor of Windows? or do you want to reinstall Ubuntu?
<testubuntu> MBR is the master boot record
<testubuntu> i want to format and get rid of everything
<testubuntu> then install ubuntu
<tomreyn> testubuntu: you're right, this wasn't an accurate answer, but the MBR would also be overwritten
<zteam> testubuntu, if you chosse clean install it will erase all content of that Disk
<tomreyn> that's also not perfectly accurate, but probably a good enough answer to testubuntu's supposed needs.
<tomreyn> i asked this question earlier but testubuntu seems to have missed it (understandable, there were many replies):   do you need to ensure the data on there is not (potentially) easily restorable (secure deletion) or do you just need to start from a clean slate?
<testubuntu> tomreyn clean slate
<testubuntu> i got this tower from a guy
<testubuntu> there is ubuntu 18 already installed on it and his files are there
<testubuntu> i don't want to restore
<tomreyn> testubuntu: so the answer remains the same: just do a complete new installation
<testubuntu> also it was suggested to delete the MBR to remove rootkits
<dajju> hello i am trying to netinstall a debian system on my spare machine using my main machine which is UBUNTU. i followed this guide https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch04s05.en.html
<tomreyn> testubuntu: if you select the installer option to remove ubuntu and all data and install then the boot loader will be replaced.
<zteam> testubuntu, MBR is deleted automatically by Ubuntu if you choose a clean installation (as is all other cotent on that disk) :-)
<dajju> yet i am not able to install
<testubuntu> thanks
<tomreyn> dajju: we only support ubuntu installations here. unless you need help with writing the iso file to an installer storage please aks in #debian or ##linux
<dajju> ok
<tomreyn> dajju: oh apparently you mean pxe boot, not debian netinstall (which is, first of all, an installer iso). if you are looking on setting up a pxe or tftpd server on ubuntu then #ubuntu is the right place.
<dajju> yes pxeboot
<dajju> i have accordingly install tftpd-hpa package for tftp server
<zteam> BBL :)
<tomreyn> dajju: as the debian manual says (this should also apply to hosting these services on ubuntu) you'll need either a dhcp or bootp server, and a tftp server.
<Jonopoly> omg
<Jonopoly> So i had finally given up with ubuntu since it over heats thought i'd try last straw
<dajju> it seems to run as it is required i.e. i can downlaod files from tftp server (as tested on different device). but when i boot my spare system it show an error that could not get boot file name. I have installed isc-dhcp-server for dhcp server and config according to manual
<Jonopoly> and contact asus... their response was "We cannot advice for unsupported operating system, sorry"
<Jonopoly> ...great!
<tomreyn> dajju: i don't think you said which ubuntu version you're running, but an ubuntu server 18.04 LTS manual for configuring a dhcp server is available here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dhcp.html
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: that's a pity, but a pretty standard response. please also keep in mind this channel is just for ubuntu support, you can discuss things in #ubuntu-discuss, though. if you have more questions about configuring ubuntu on your system, ask away.
<Jonopoly> Okay thanks tomreyn
<Jonopoly> I don't think i can use it for now sadly
<dajju> my ubuntu version is 19.04
<tomreyn> dajju: then it's https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/serverguide/dhcp.html
<strk> the list of sound devices is empty, in pacontrol, what could have happened ?
<strk> I suspect this has to do with using bluetooth but disabling bluetooth did not help
<dajju> https://privatebin.net/?eb4da2cb5d09a788#2TUpDXskz2PqQSCYzTtF5wSBoqzbF8146KAkhew4SvTz my /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf file
<tomreyn> !audio | strk
<ubottu> strk: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<strk> there is no "Hardware" panel in the "Volume applet"
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: i don't remember whether i tired to help you, yet, but feel free to post a log of booting ubuntu (journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999) and to sum up the issues you experience.
<Jonopoly> i don't have laptop with me atm, pretending to work at work
<tomreyn> strk: which ubuntu version are you on?
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: i'll have to reinstall it again to try any safe distro you reccommend trying?
<strk> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> dajju: test whether dhcp works, too.
<strk> running mate desktop
<strk> pavucontrol says it fails to connect to pulseaudio, so maybe that's the problem ?
<strk> running `pulseaudio` errored with E: [pulseaudio] backend-ofono.c: Failed to register as a handsfree audio agent with ofono: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<tomreyn> strk: i think this very message is normal, i also have it and sound and pavucontrol work fine.
<tomreyn> on 18.04 standard ubuntu (gnome desktop)
<strk> it happened yesterday as well, and was fixed by a reboot
<strk> I think the only thing I started doing recently was using bluetooth network
<strk> maybe something breaks when starting that
<strk> I'd like to avoid a reboot though, but `rmmod snd*` seems to be a long way to go
<tomreyn> strk: if so, you will be able to reproduce it easily, right?
<strk> is there a command to "reset" the audio modules all at once ?
<tomreyn> oh you dont want to reboot, then it'll be more difficult to reproduce.
<strk> it could be, yes (reproduce) but it'd take a long time and yes, I'd like not to reboot
<strk> if there's a way to "reset sound devices" I could try to reproduce with that
<strk> ie: (1) disable bluetooth (2) reset (3) check (4) enable bluetooth (5) see if its broken again
<tomreyn> see the wiki, it probably discusses it if such exists.
<dajju> https://privatebin.net/?bc42dbb05672b59a#5DYcyTgaQCRcqGdKjKP2jv2mRoYVZwgDrmVKKMTwpGpB nmap output
<tomreyn> dajju: where did you run nmap on? the ubuntu system you configured the server on, or a potential dhcp client?
<dajju> the ubuntu system
<dajju> tomreyn: the ubuntu system
<tomreyn> dajju: you seem to have just copied and pasted the section which, in the debian manual, starts with:  # The next paragraph needs to be modified to fit your case
<tomreyn> does this configuration actually apply to your network?
<dajju> tomreyn: it is pretty much one ubuntu system and the other spare system so i can config network to my requirement afaik
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: i recommend ubuntu LTS releases, so ubuntu 18.04, using UEFI booting where possible, ideally with secure boot disabled (to reduce complexity, this can be enabled later).
<tomreyn> 18.04.2 specifically
<Jonopoly> Okay, i'll go with that, what's UEFI booting?
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomreyn> dajju: but will the system receiving this network configuration be able to reach the tftp server from the ip address you are assigning to it?
<dajju> it is basically my ubuntu system connected to the spare system via ethernet
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: does it matter if i install it onto my external hdd..
<Jonopoly> as i have 1ssd (250gb) 1hdd (1tb)
<Jonopoly> Windows is on ssd, install (dual boot) linux on hdd
<strk> how do I start pulseaudio ?
<tomreyn> dajju: if you look at the nmap output, a system contacting your dhcp server would be given an ip address of 192.168.1.201, become part of the 192.168.1.0-255 network (based on the 255.255.255.0 subnet mask), and be told to use 192.168.1.1 as a default gateway.
<strk> ok, pulseaudio --start # fixed it
<dajju> tomreyn: can it create a problem?
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: if you want to dual boot, be sure to install ubuntu in the same installation mode as the other OS was installed in. so either (legacy) BIOS / CSM mode or UEFI mode.
<tomreyn> dajju: i do not understand this question, can you rephrase it, please?
<tomreyn> strk: so you should try to understand why it failed next, i guess.
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: other than that you can install ubuntu to your external disk fine. keep in mind though, that if you'll be UEFI booting, the UEFI boot loader will need to be installed on the first (U)EFI system partition the firmware gets to see. which is probably where your other OS is currently installed on. again, this only applies if the other OS was installed / boots in UEFI mode.
<tomreyn> dajju: what's the LAN IPv4 address(es) of your tftp and dhcp servers?
<dajju> tomreyn: my ubuntu system is my dhcp server as well as tftp server ie 192.168.1.1
<tomreyn> dajju: okay if it really has this address assigned to its NIC then i'd indeed expect the configuration you have to work
<tomreyn> just the lease times are extremely large
<tomreyn> also "authoritative" may be wrong in the dhcp server context - something to check on the man page in case you haven't done so yet
<strk> tomreyn: right, do you know where does pulseaudio writes his logs ?
<strk> ok this is most likely it (syslog):
<strk> Jul 17 15:07:37 liz gnome-panel.desktop[3580]: AL lib: (EE) ALCpulsePlayback_contextStateCallback: Received context failure!
<strk> Jul 17 15:07:37 liz bluetoothd[1170]: Endpoint unregistered: sender=:1.171 path=/MediaEndpoint/A2DPSource
<strk> Jul 17 15:07:37 liz kernel: [24612.201074] show_signal_msg: 4 callbacks suppressed
<strk> Jul 17 15:07:37 liz kernel: [24612.201080] pulseaudio[3365]: segfault at 60 ip 00007f19a5b7bd3c sp 00007ffe2f4dd7b0 error 4 in module-loopback.so[7f19a5b76000+a000]
<strk> Jul 17 15:07:37 liz kernel: [24612.201102] Code: 0d c9 2d 00 00 50 68 93 00 00 00 ba 93 00 00 00 56 31 ff 31 c0 e8 b4 c8 ff ff 48 83 c4 20 e8 ab c5 ff ff 0f 1f 00 48 8b 43 18 <48> 8b 78 60 e8 5b c8 ff ff 48 39 83 80 00 00 00 48 89 c5 73 92 66
<BluesKaj> strk, please don't flood the chat with more than 3 lines of pasted text
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erichlf_> I am attempting to use autofs and gdfuse together, but I keep getting mesg: ttyname failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<tuxinator> hi
<tuxinator> really a dummy question for a pro, is a Ubuntu live usb stick readonly or writable by default?
<erichlf_> You can write to it but it will not be persistent.
<pragmaticenigma> erichlf_: That isn't quite correct
<erichlf_> pragmaticenigma, you can give the more complicated answer.
<pragmaticenigma> tuxinator: Making a USB Live instance of Ubuntu does not make the drive itself read-only. However, unless you enable persistence, if you attempt to install packages they will not available the next time you run the Boot drive.
<erichlf_> And to enable persistence you need extra space passed the normal required space.
<erichlf_> Anyone know what the heck "mesg: ttyname failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" means?
<strk> anyway, that paste seems to confirm the bluetooth/pulseaudio connection
<tuxinator> erchlf_ i would like to create some liveboot kiso system, so don't be persistent, reload everything on reboot
<pragmaticenigma> tuxinator: Following the instructions for creating a USB drive will achieve your goal
<pragmaticenigma> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tuxinator> erichlf_ misstyped your name :D
<tuxinator> pragmaticenigma: but the users will be able to save data on to that drive, right?
<pragmaticenigma> tuxinator: Only if you create the drive with persistence
<pragmaticenigma> tuxinator: what I was saying is the drive itself isn't readonly, the live instance doesn't allow writing to the USB drive unless persistence is enabled.
<tuxinator> pragmaticenigma: ok i thought first it works like that, so you confirmed. thank you very much
<lordcirth> tuxinator, anyone with root can write to anything on the computer. But they'd need to do so on purpose.
<tuxinator> lordcirth: of course, as "root" is the master of the universe :D
<tuxinator> lordcirth: root is even able to write in to black holes, called /dev/null :D
<CoolerZ> so i installed ubuntu recently
<CoolerZ> on a new machine, now how do i make sure everything is up to date?
<lordcirth> CoolerZ, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> if it's a supported release, just use     sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade     or configure it / trigger it on the GUI.
<CoolerZ> dist-upgrade ?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Look at "man apt" to see what the different options do.
<tomreyn> CoolerZ:     sudo apt-get dist-uoprade     also works, if that was your question.
<tomreyn> * dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> but refresh the package list first
<lordcirth> full-upgrade is an alias for dist-upgrade
<CoolerZ> how is dist-upgrade different?
<tomreyn> lordcirth: where do you see this?
<CoolerZ> also if i lock the screen
<CoolerZ> by clicking top right and clicking the lock icon, does that stop processes?
<CoolerZ> or only suspend does that?
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: my understanding is also that   "sudo apt full-upgrade" does effectively the same thing as "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<hggdh> CoolerZ: nothing stops on lock
<netcrash> I wish proprietary software would have community channels like open source software has
<lordcirth> tomreyn, well, apt-get had dist-upgrade, and apt's man page doesn't include dist-upgrade, only full-upgrade, but still accepts dist-upgrade and they appear to do the same thing.
<hggdh> tomreyn: correct
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, and full-upgrade upgrades packages even if they are not compatible?
<tomreyn> lordcirth: yes, but the documentation is very lacking there, there's no statement anywhere that one is an alias of the other, from what i can tell, or that apt supports both.
<CoolerZ> how is it different from sudo apt-get upgrade
<tomreyn> (nor that apt-get supports both)
<hggdh> CoolerZ: apt upgrade will not remove packages (even if necessary to perform the upgrade); (dist|full)-upgrade will
<hggdh> CoolerZ: so, on apt upgrade, if it finds it would need to remove a package due to requirements on a new/updated one, then apt upgrade will NOT install this new/upgrade package
<hggdh> tomreyn: yeah, I think that at the beginning apt would not support dist-upgrade, and someone complained (breaks compatibility with apt-get), so it was added (but not documented). I dimly remember 'apt dist-upgrade' failing years ago
<tomreyn> hggdh: it could certainly benefit from more documentation. i think   apt-(get) install package+ otherpackage- ^tasḱ    is also lacking documentation.
<tomreyn> oh i'm wrong there, sorry. -/+ are documented
<hggdh> tomreyn: we actually could submit a patch to apt, updating the docs (as a bug in Debian, it such bug does not exist yet)
<CoolerZ> weird
<CoolerZ> after running sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade my firefox version is still 67.0.4
<CoolerZ> latest is 68.0
<hggdh> CoolerZ: do you have the -security repository enabled?
<tomreyn> how do you tell which firefox version you have?
<TabMasher> tomreyn: Help>About
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: how do you tell which firefox version you have?
<tomreyn> TabMasher: thanks, i meant to ask CoolerZ but forgot to point this out.
<TabMasher> CoolerZ: upgrades don't necessarily update all software. Or the latest isn't stable enough.  What is new in v68 that you need?
<tomreyn> security patches
<tomreyn> https://usn.ubuntu.com/4054-1/
<TabMasher> tomreyn: Fair enough.  But I didn't think ubuntu had support for Firefox.
<TabMasher> You kinda have to go get it on your own to update.
<ryuo> not really... firefox is treated differently and is eventually updated to latest.
<ryuo> it may be delayed, but it'll happen.
<tomreyn> TabMasher: that's incorrect, ubuntu supports firefox. in contrary to most packages, it will provide the latest upstream releases and not backport security fixes.
<TabMasher> ryuo: Yep.
<TabMasher> tomreyn: I don't usually use Firefox, but I figured that was all Mozilla's domain.  But you're right.
<deadmund> Hello, is there a linux desktop app equivalent to this: https://soulver.app    ?  It's a notepad + calculator app.  Thanks in advance!
<pragmaticenigma> deadmund: There is not. Please remember to keep questions to Support topics. Software recommendations should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, help about
<CoolerZ> 67.0.4 (64-bit)
<CoolerZ> hggdh, what security thing?
<CoolerZ> deadmund, looks like it would work on electron https://electronjs.org/
<CoolerZ> should be easy to port
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Please focus on your present issue. It's hard to for others to know who's helping who and who's trying to receive help
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: You need to make sure you software settings has the security software repository enabled.
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, oh sorry
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, where is that setting?
<pragmaticenigma> Look for the application "Software & Updates"
<CoolerZ> important security updates is enabled under tab updates
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: And you are running Ubuntu 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: You could try "sudo apt autoclean && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" beyond that, I'm not sure why you are not seeing the update yet. Are all the check boxes check on taht screen?
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, yes 18.04
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, yes all 3 checkboxes, important security, recommended and unsupported
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, https://bpaste.net/raw/eTEO
<CoolerZ> still there?
<pragmaticenigma> Why did you install the Oracle Java PPA? Is there something the OpenJDK that comes preinstalled with Ubuntu doesn't provide you?
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, there was some problem with updating i think
<CoolerZ> i don't remember what the problem was
<Antoine> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 19.04 on my laptop. I believe I didn't check the install additional non free drivers and programs stuff. I can't play videos on facebook. Firefox console says that there might be missing codecs for "video/mp4; codecs="avc1.42C01E", audio/mp4; codecs="mp4a.40.5", video/mp4; codecs="avc1.42E01E mp4a.40.2", video/mp4; codecs="avc1.4D401E mp4a.40.2", video/mp4; codecs="avc1.4D401F mp4a.40.2", video/mp4; codecs="avc1.640032
<Antoine> mp4a.40.2", video/mp4; codecs="avc1.640033 mp4a.40.2" 326857204905426"
<Antoine> What would be the package I need to install? :)
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, also this https://bpaste.net/raw/P8hB
<Antoine> ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: In both pastes... refer to PPAs which are not supported here. Remove them and your machine will be able to properly update
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, how
<pragmaticenigma> Antoine: That should install the missing codecs
<Antoine> pragmaticenigma: Thanks :)
<Antoine> pragmaticenigma: Would you know why I can play videos on facebook with my machine (xubuntu, thinkpad X200) while my girlfriend can't on her machine (ubuntu 19.04, acer laptop). I do not have "ubuntu-restricted-extras" installed (doesn't show as installed in `apt search ubunturestricted-extra`
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: "sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:daniel.pavel/solaar && sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:webupd8team/java"
<Antoine> apt search ubuntu-restricted-extra
<pragmaticenigma> Antoine: Look for xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Antoine> pragmaticenigma: It doesn't show up at all
<Antoine> I did `apt search xubuntu-restricted-extras`
<pragmaticenigma> Antoine: I'm not certain then... could be that you installed the packages manually or had them provided through another means. *ubuntu-restricted-extras is just meta package that triggers a dependency for the other packages to be added
<Antoine> pragmaticenigma: Ok so those nonfree codecs are definitely installed on my machine?
<pragmaticenigma> Antoine: I don't know how to verify it, but I would assume if you have had no difficulty in playing back videos that the other machine does have difficulty, then I would assume that your machine has had the needed codecs installed at some point
<Antoine> Makes sense :)
<Antoine> All right, once more thanks a lot and bbye
<wedjats> hi guys
<wedjats> hope you are doing well
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support wedjats
<ghavil> Is there a default way to configure the iptables INPUT default action to be DROP on Ubuntu 18.04?
<ghavil> I'm seeing some references to '/etc/iptables/rules.v4', but I can't find what would actual load things from that file (i.e. there's no systemd unit for iptables unless I'm crazy)
<lordcirth> ghavil, those might be for iptables-persist?
<lordcirth> persistent*
<ghavil> I thought that but, I don't see that installed, so I wonder if this is doing anything...
<pragmaticenigma> possible that the config file came along for the ride with another package?
<lordcirth> ghavil, I just use shorewall if I want to edit firewall settings, myself.
<ioria> !info netfilter-persistent
<ubottu> netfilter-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4+nmu2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<lordcirth> "apt-file search /etc/iptables/rules.v4" didn't find anything on my system
<ghavil> Fun, okay so I _think_ I can just go with netfilter-persistent to pull this off (is that the same as iptables-persistant?)
<ioria> you need both
<lordcirth> iptables-persistent depends on netfilter-persistent
<ghavil> Ahhh cool, thanks, I'll give this a whirl
<sarnold> Nikesh: very curious. Next thing then, why is your vim using libraries that aren't available now? maybe debsums -c  would help to spot if you've got packages that didn't completely install correctly; maybe apt-get install -f  might kick off another round of package installs?
<JaredTamana> Hi everyone. I'm looking to implement something into a bash script that allows make to only ever use one line at a time. I want to do this because of terminal mess, and because Jarvis CI only allows up to 6000 lines.
<JaredTamana> Can sed accomplish this? How would I go about implementing this? (The rest of the log would output to a file)
<pragmaticenigma> !bash > pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma, please see my private message
<tmlake> Hello guys
<lotuspsychje> welcome tmlake
<pragmaticenigma> JaredTamana: For bash help, you might want to check out the #bash channel. You might also want to seek out online forum or community specific for the application you are trying to work with as they would be better suited to answer your question.
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today tmlake
<tmlake> I'm having a video playback issue with Kodi 17.6 on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS.
<tmlake> Everything was running fine until yesterday when I decided to apply the latest Ubuntu updates. when I try to play a video with Kodi it immediately crashes or plays with a totally black image. I don't remember exactly what were the updates, but I recall being Ubuntu base upgrades and graphics related (VDPAU, radeon, Gstreamer, X.Org, imagemagick, etc..). It was a small size update and not large driver files.
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: trace back your dpkg logs, see what has been installed yesterday
<tmlake> I'm afraid I'm not able to do it anymore. I've just reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch, the 18.04.2 LTS version available from the website and what I was using without issues.
<tmlake>  On the first launch I didn't upgrade anything from the huge list of available packages and just performed an installation of Kodi and its required packages.
<tmlake> I still get the same window crash or black image on videos.
<Bashing-om> tmlake: ^^ and If you boot an older kernel - is playback there functional ?
<tmlake> No, I've tried that
<tmlake> I've found one solution: If I install the latest open-source drivers that are not available on bionic repositories through the PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers sudo apt-get update sudo apt upgrade The following packages will be upgraded:  libdrm-amdgpu1 libdrm-common libdrm-intel1 libdrm-nouveau2 libdrm-radeon1  libdrm2 libegl-mesa0 libegl1-mesa libgbm1 libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa
<tmlake> libglx-mesa0 libllvm8 libwayland-egl1-mesa libxatracker2 mesa-va-drivers mesa-vdpau-drivers mesa-vulkan-drivers
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: are other video's playable on vlc, youtube for example?
<tmlake> However I'd prefer to use the default drivers available in the repository, that were released specifically optimized for Ubuntu 18 environment and made with hard effort. These oibaf drivers don't look good on my videos.
<tmlake> Yes, everything's fine. I have VLC and SMPlayer with no issues.
<tmlake> Kodi is important for my Ubuntu HTPC
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: you have errors in logs on kodi? perhaps launch from terminal and journalctl -f , pastebin us your errors
<tmlake> Right away https://paste.kodi.tv/qicihizoyu
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: did you make a new ubuntu iso, or still use your old iso? kernel still says 4.15
<tmlake> I download the Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS iso from Ubuntu's download page
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: the bionic iso should now give you the hwe kernel 4.18
<tmlake> Yes, I've checked it now and it's 4.18.0-25
<tmlake> I think this log comes from before I reinstalled Ubuntu. But with this newer kernel Kodi's not working
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: ok right
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: sudo lshw -C video, shows you driver= loaded?
<tmlake> Yes, everything's right
<tmlake> I'm using Radeon graphics and Kodi give me these errors:
<tmlake> #3  0x00007f47676c60aa in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
<tmlake> #4  0x00007f47676c5dd7 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
<tmlake> Repeated several times
<tmlake> #3  0x00007f475ce2c5a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libLLVM-8.so.1
<tmlake> #4  0x00007f475ce2c425 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libLLVM-8.so.1
<lotuspsychje> !info kodi bionic
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:17.6+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 24 kB, installed size 143 kB
<tmlake> I've learn that recently, on this month, Ubuntu added the latest releases of the proprietary Nvidia driver through the regular Ubuntu updates channel. They are now available on the 'Additional Drivers' section.
<tmlake> I'm pretty sure that small adjustments made for this upgrade messed with my Kodi playback, sent through that Ubuntu base updates I described.
<tmlake>  And it's not only for AMD, another user with nvidia graphics is having this same issue.
<tmlake> The oibaf ppa upgraded a package that made Kodi work. I trying to figure out which was
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: when was the last time kodi worked?
<tmlake> Last sunday, just before I aplied the latest Ubuntu base updates
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: allright tnx, maybe you should consider a new !bug
<ioria> he did https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kodi/+bug/1836828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836828 in kodi (Ubuntu) "Kodi crashes when trying to play any video" [Undecided,New]
<tmlake> Yes, but I still got no answer.
<ioria> tmlake, would help check your /var/log/apt/history.log
<tmlake> It's open, what do you need?
<ioria> the output
<ioria> tmlake, cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tmlake> https://termbin.com/70tn
<ioria> no idea; tmlake i suggest test with a livecd
<tmlake> Good idea, I'll try it now. I'm chatting with another computer, so I'll keep writing here what happens
<ctjctj> We recently upgraded from 14.04LTS and 16.04LTS to 18.04LTS on our servers.  When we did that the resolve library started returning different results.  When we `dig example.com` from a machine that is not example.com we get the actual IP of example.com.  If we slogin to example.com and run `dig example.com` we get 127.0.0.1 as the IP address (or eth0:0's IP address).  How do we get the old behavior back?
<cas909> @Drone hi i am new here. is there a way i could identify if someone here could help support/advise on SSO sign up/registration questions? Thanks
<lordcirth> cas909, please ask your specific question, and we will see
<lordcirth> Also, Drone is a bot.
<bitbeast> hi everyone
<bitbeast> This is my first time using IRC service
<bitbeast> How are you all doing?
<lordcirth> ctjctj, you can change "127.0.1.1 hostname" to "realip hostname" in /etc/hosts
<cas909> @lordcirth guess so thanks. I am unable to sign up, as the password doesn't match. So I have tried resetting the password, and get an email to reset it. The email however, directs me to the sign up page instead. Since the user exists and the password doesn't work. Repeating this creates a loop where I keep requesting the reset email, but unable to
<cas909> really reset it.
<lordcirth> cas909, this is https://login.ubuntu.com/ ?
<cas909> yup, thats the page
<lordcirth> cas909, try the help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ISD
<ctjctj> lordcirth, the name of the machine is "server13".  The FQDN we are looking up is 'example.com'.  'example.com' isn't in /etc/hosts.  The problem is that the apache config file for 'example.com' only listens on an explicit IP address (eth0).  So when one of my dev's does a 'wget https://example.com/magic_url' it fails as the webserver isn't listening on 127.0.0.1.
<cas909> @lordcirth will email. Thanks! Further, is there a way to see all ubuntu related channels here? Have some queries about using ubuntu as guest as well. Would be great if I could seek some advice too. Thanks again
<ctjctj> lordcirth, you might be exactly right.  DNS is a CNAME.   Let me check this out.
<lordcirth> cas909, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ctjctj> lordcirth, thank you.   The issue was one of my dev's thinks he's a system admin.  He added an extra record to /etc/hosts that shouldn't have been there.  Thus the CNAME resolved from /etc/hosts per nsswitch.conf files dns
<lordcirth> ctjctj, ah, fun
 * pragmaticenigma recommends ctjctj takes away devs sudo priv's
<sarnold> ctjctj: cute :/
<ctjctj> pragmaticenigma, yeah.  It is in progress.  This particular dev is also the "boss"  So a little more difficult.
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: did you use ubuntu-bug kodi or manual add in launchpad?
<tmlake> A manual add
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: try apport-collect BUGid please to add relevant info to your bug
<cas909> @lordcirth great! Thanks!
<Bob-Obo> There is no sound passing through when Im in my Win7 VirtualBox. How to diagnose? [Dell Latitude E7440, Ubuntu 19.04]
<tmlake> All right, doing that lotus
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: tnx, seems it worked out
<tmlake> Ok, I'll test the livecd now
<cas909> hi i am new to ubuntu, currently on 18.04 VM guest, on windows 10 host. while working on shared documents, I am unable to edit from ubuntu, but could do so from windows. Could create a new file, and edit it on the shared folder, but unable to edit after editing from windows host. Is there some settings i could tweak to resolve this?
<sarnold> cas909: do you get any error messages?
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: another idea, would be finding other kodi users to affect your bug, perhaps in #kodi?
<tmlake> Could be, I'll try thx
<cas909> @sarnold yes, it says "could not save the file <file path>. Unexpected error. Error renaming temporary file. Text file busy""
<TJ-> cas909: you've got the same document open simultaneously in both OSs?
<cas909> nope closed it on the host
<tmlake> <lotuspsychje> I tried on Kodi forum, Team-Kodi asked me to contact Ubuntu support
<sarnold> cas909: weeeeird. That error normally only happens when you're working with an executable file that's currently being executed
<sarnold> cas909: (it's also pretty hard to trigger; the only times I've seen that error message was when I was *trying* to see that error message)
<TJ-> cas909: is it a .txt (text) file and what application are you using on Linux to edit it?
<cas909> sarnold, seems so. I am only testing with text files now, since I am only beginning to explore
<sarnold> cas909: so .. my best guess is your windows VM system is doing something *strange* and *weird* and above all *wrong* to try to prevent files from being out of sync between the two systems
<tmlake> ioria, the livecd gives me the same result. I get a full black image on the movies, but now at least I can see the subtitles
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: kodi is on the ubuntu repos, im not sending you away, im trying to widen your options as other 'affected' users can speedup your bug solving
<sarnold> cas909: (feel free to forget this immediately, but "text file busy" in this case doesn't mean text text, but *executable*. it's a long story.)
<cas909> just opened it directly. the ones i created from ubuntu, i did so with text editor
<cas909> @sarnold
<tmlake> Everything plays well with SMplayer, though.
<ctjctj> sarnold, try `fuser file_name` and see if there is another process accessing the file?  I think that the fcntl() sys call has an option for locking a file, even if it is not an executable.
<cas909> @sarnold i may guess to, and have tried to configure the sharing settings on windows. from windows end, it seems to work fine though, could read and write, could see updates from ubuntu vm
<cas909> sarnold just not able to edit and save it from ubuntu vm
<Mr-Potter> hello
<sarnold> ctjctj: mandatory locking requires setting mount flags, and i'm not even sure it's still supported in our kernels
<Mr-Potter> if i need support but I cannot find it in here where should I ask?
<ctjctj> sarnold, tells you how long I've been programming.  :-(
<Mr-Potter> I take it the answer is a social channel e.g. ##chat or ##defocus
<sarnold> ctjctj: aye :)
<Lantizia_> TJ-, hey sorry I think I missed you the other day
<Mr-Potter> most likely the latter considering ##chat are quite strict
<Mr-Potter> but anyway
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: what exactly are you asking us?
<TJ-> cas909: sarnold  was referring to this, it is a known long-standing bug since 2009: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/issues/438
<TJ-> Lantizia_: did you get your udev rule working OK?
<Lantizia_> TJ-, this is now how I set up CDEmu on any system... https://pastebin.com/raw/ukxbARUs
<sarnold> TJ-: beautiful!
<Mr-Potter> I'm not asking a specific question. Someone years ago accidentally discovered #defocus (now ##chat) by asking a support query here, not getting an answer in 30 minutes, trying -offtopic, getting told off and then refered to #defocus by "the powers that be"
<Lantizia_> TJ-, the 99-sw-cdemu.rules file it writes is based on how the existing udev rules which use UDISKS_IGNORE works
 * Mr-Potter knows this is all off topic but anyway
<Lantizia_> TJ-, and yeah it works great, with one tiny exception we overlooked :)
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Mr-Potter to find a channel
<ubottu> Mr-Potter to find a channel: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<TJ-> Lantizia_: I'd make one change your rule - make ot more specific to the situation so it isn't being run for *all* kernel events, which it is now. See my suggestion, note the subsystem and action matches  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WznCRf6TrG/
<TJ-> Lantizia_: what is the exception?
<Lantizia_> TJ-, well I've done it how it is done in... /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks2.rules
<Mr-Potter> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Lantizia_> TJ-, e.g. that hides any partition called 'Recovery' as well as lots of other names which PC's might come with vendor-specific partitions
<Lantizia_> TJ-, only this matches on the unique vendor ID which my script changes in CDEmu
<Lantizia_> TJ-, the exception :)  Well... In this particular case I'm mounting the Windows version of Colonization (a lovely 90's turn based 4x game)
<TJ-> Lantizia_: no, you missed out that file skips the rules at the top if it isn't a block device, with the SUBSYSTEM!="block", GOTO="udisks_probe_end"
<TJ-> Lantizia_: indeed it does, to prevent the GUI being inundated with confusing entries, but you can over-ride those rupes too with your own if that is what you want
<Lantizia_> but the .toc/.bin which is mounted - well it's multi-track, so Track 1 is data (and is properly ignored due to UDISKS_IGNORE) and doesn't get mounted nor show in the file manager
<Lantizia_> but gvfs-cdda kicks in and realises it can see an audio CD and does that silly fake filesystem full of non-existent .WAV files to represent the tracks
<Lantizia_> TJ-, ah ok I'll adjust the rule
<tmlake> lotuspsychje, there's nobody online on #kodi but I left a message there.
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: yeah saw your messages, its worth a try
<TJ-> Lantizia_: if you want to see partitions that are being set UDISKS_IGNORE=1 by 80-udisks then just add to your over-ride file the same rule from 80-udisks that sets UDISKS_IGNORE=0 :) As long as your udev rules file is processed after 80-udisks it'll work (and it will since yours is named 99- )
<Lantizia_> yeah i know that bit - done stuff with udev before
<tmlake> lotuspsychje: Of course, There's also #kodi-linux
<Lantizia_> TJ-, i've added the SUBSYSTEM=="block", bit in ... but it's the silly audio cd bit that's bothersome now lol
<Lantizia_> i'm guessing whatever does that - gvfs-cdda i guess, doesn't respect udisks_ignore ?
<Lantizia_> i could disable gvfs-cdda in general, but it'd be nice to only have it ignore devices with vendor SW-CDEmu (like the udisks ignore rule)
<tmlake> Is there a log somewhere of recently official updates sent by the server? Maybe a way to the have the older state back
<TJ-> Lantizia_: check all the udev events with "udevadm monitor -k" when the 'audio' CD is connected, you should find some key there you can use to discriminate
<Lantizia_> TJ-, ooooh ok will look at that - didn't know there was a monitor
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: ubuntu doesnt really support downgrading packages
<lotuspsychje> tmlake: its reccomended to keep system up to date, and if bugs occur start testing from there
<TJ-> Lantizia_: also, I cannot find any file in the entire archive that matches "gvfs.*cdda" - do you know if it has a different filename or which package it is from?
<TJ-> Lantizia_: see "man udevadm" - there are a lot of useful commands and options
<ioria> tmlake, can weknow your video card ?  lspci -nnk | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lantizia_> TJ-, /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-cdda
<Lantizia_> TJ-, i think it *may* be controlled from /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/cdda.mount
<Lantizia_> but i assume you've seen this before when an Audio CD (or in my case, mixed mode CD with Track 2 and up as audio) is inserted?
<Lantizia_> basically the file manager shows a filesystem which looks like it has files  "Track 02.wav" "Track 03.wav" but they're actually fake files for non-audio-cd-aware software to play audio tracks as WAV files
<TJ-> Lantizia_: right, but that has  "AutoMount=false" so if you've got it auto-mounting its being ignored
<Lantizia_> yeah don't know why it says that - the automounting is actually controlled from dconf
<Lantizia_> and turning it on/off applies to both data and audio tracks
<tmlake> ioria,  https://termbin.com/wmnh
<TJ-> Lantizia_: maybe the source-code will give some clues
<ioria> tmlake, so the livecd test failed ?
<Lantizia_> TJ-, udevadm monitor -k doesn't show much
<tmlake> ioria: Yes mate. While others players like SMP played a movie without problems, Kodi had the exact same result. A Crash and/or playing the video with a black screen
<Lantizia_> just states there was a change event for sr1
<TJ-> Lantizia_: OK, so it's a source-code issue to chase, looking in daemon/mount.c (of the gvfs source) I see at line 555 mountable->automount = g_key_file_get_boolean (keyfile, "Mount", "AutoMount", NULL);
<ioria> tmlake, can you try the ppa version ?
<TJ-> Lantizia_: and the prior code is opening a file which 'appears' to be the /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/... so either at run-time that path is changed or that file is never read
<ioria> tmlake, First remove older versions of Kodi:
<Lantizia_> TJ-, i'm looking at dbus-monitor to see if it gives any clues
<tmlake> ioria: I've already tried. The 17.6 version from kodi-stable/old doesn't and the newer 18.3 Leia version does.
<tmlake> ioria: I really want the 17.6 from Ubuntu repos running. The video playback is different, I didn't like the newer version
<ioria> tmlake, so, try the old verson of 18.04 (with kernel 4.15.0-54 not 4.18)
<Lantizia_> TJ-, oooh /org/gtk/Private/RemoteVolumeMonitor
<Lantizia_> TJ-, but that looks to be from org.gtk.vfs.UDisks2VolumeMonitor
<tmlake> ioria, How can I do it?
<ioria> tmlake, tmlake, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/bionic/
<Lantizia_> so perhaps another udev rule is needed for the audio portion?  how on earth that'd be stated I don't know
<tmlake> ioria, it doesn't inform the kernel version, should I download the 18.0.1 or 18.0?
<ioria> tmlake, try this ---> ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tmlake> ioria, all right, can I test it through a Livecd?
<ioria> tmlake, sure
<Lantizia_> TJ-, you know I think it announces it twice
<Lantizia_> TJ-, and that udev rule only kicks in once
<zaggynl> Hi, anyone know how to reduce noise on mobo connected mic?
<becool> packet_write_wait: Connection to 54.70.8.246 port 22: Broken pipe
<becool> why do i get that when trying to sftp
<becool> it happened after i did a chown -R /<sftpusershomedir>
<uRock> becool, Check out https://askubuntu.com/questions/127369/how-to-prevent-write-failed-broken-pipe-on-ssh-connection
<TJ-> Lantizia_: easy enough to test if the rule is triggered twice: RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'echo 1 >> /tmp/cdemu' " - then check the file, it should have a line with "1" for each invocation
<TJ-> Lantizia_: sorry, this would be better: RUN+="/bin/sh -c '/bin/date +%s >> /mtp/cdemu' "
<TJ-> Lantizia_: oops, and correct my typo /mtp/ should be /tmp/
<FriedBob> I've got a 1u half depth rack mount that has a GLK19264A-7T-1U built in to the case.  I've running Ubuntu 18.04 Server (no X11), and would like to control the LCD and the 3 LEDs on it.
<FriedBob> lcdproc doesn't seem to support this model - the display is garbled for any of the screens, and lcd4linux seems to be erroring out due to the lack of X11 libraries.  What would my best option be for this?
<sarnold> it might be worth installing the x11 libs to see if that does the trick
<Lantizia_> TJ-, yeah it's only triggered once
<Lantizia_> TJ-, i guess gvfs cdda just ignores the ignore rule :S
<TJ-> Lantizia_: that's all controlled centrally daemon/mount.c functions from maybe_autmount()
<TJ-> Lantizia_: so each gvfs backend is called only if mountable->automount == 1
<TJ-> Lantizia_: and that is set at gvfs start by reading all those .mount files
<Lantizia_> yeah which is turned on in dconf (as it is by default on the distro being installed)
<Lantizia_> but obviously it doesn't automount if it sees udisks_ignore
<Lantizia_> except cdda "filesystem" (he says using the quotes carefully :P)
<TJ-> right, so can you change the automount option via dconf for type=cdda ?
<Lantizia_> TJ-, no its on or off for everything
<Lantizia_> and i wouldn't want it off for all cdda anyway - just this one cdemu drive
<Lantizia_> anyway gonna have to go till tomororow the other half is home
<Lantizia_> thanks for the help TJ- , any other thoughts just PM me :D  your help has been very much appreciated :P always like a tough challenge
<TJ-> Lantizia_:  On Xubuntu I don't see any dconf entries for gvfs, I'll dig deeper
<tmlake> ioria: argh, these people on #kodi-linux are nasty.. they're very smug and didn't want to help me. They said the version available in ubuntu repo is not worth their attention
<tmlake> ioria, you guys are so much better.
<Rochvellon> I've got a problem. there is somewhere a trigger in my system (desktop, xfce, 16.04) that let crackle my audio periodically and if xfce4-volumed is active the osd volume appears then. what could it be? this behaviour appeared the first time as I pressed the volume up or down on my old keyboard but after changing the keyboard the trigger still exists
<becool> uRock: the broken pipe message only appears after i chmod the authorized_keys file
<Simdol> Anyway to fix this? apt-get install -f wants to get rid of libc-bin and I doubt that I want to do that
<Simdol> http://dpaste.com/0XV2SXJ
<becool> how do i add write permissions to a chroot sftp jailed users' home directory without breaking their ability to ssh?
<becool> everytime i chown or chmod their home dir it breaks their ability to sftp
<TJ-> Simdol: looks like its due to the system having packages from 14.04 on? (binutils 2.19-0ubuntu6)
<groke> can u run ubuntu on freebsd?
<tomreyn> groke: maybe in a VM. but that's more of a freebsd question than an ubuntu question.
<swills> groke: yes
<swills> i'm doing it in vbox now, i've done it in bhyve and pretty sure qemu works
<Cheez> groke: do you mean "ubuntu userland with the freebsd kernel" like debian/kfreebsd? or do you mean literally a ubuntu vm on a freebsd host?
<swills> i think i have used qemu in the paste, been a while
<swills> past
<groke> yes Cheez ubuntu userland with freebsd kernel
<becool> got dc. so anyone know why sftp breaks everytime i chmod or chown the sftp user home dir?
<becool> it remains broken even if i chown back to root
<Cheez> i'm not sure if anyone has ever done a serious attempt at it, i've seen rumblings but the UbuntuBSD project died
<groke> oh ok
<groke> thats a shame
<Cheez> https://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/ debian had their attempt, too. but i'm not sure where that is, either
<groke> ah
<Cheez> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntubsd/ - but as i said, i think it's a dead project
<groke> is it too hard?
<Cheez> i don't know, honestly. It's not my area. I just keep an eye on such things when they come up as i cut my teeth on freebsd years before i ever got into this linux thing
<groke> i see
<groke> well i guess ubuntu on linux is fine too
<KaynRyu> Could anyone possibly help me with an issue with HTML5 embedded videos not working after upgrading to 19.04 Disco Dingo
<uRock> what browser?
<KaynRyu> Both Firefox and Chromium
<KaynRyu> Chromium shows the video but just is black and wont play no message. Firefox shows the black box and says "No video with supported format and MIME type found"
<KaynRyu> I tried on my windows computer and dont get the same issue
<uRock> How did you do the upgrade? It's either an issue with codecs or graphics driver.
<KaynRyu> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> dist-upgrade wouldn't bring you to 19.04
<Ben64> KaynRyu: what's the url for the video
<KaynRyu> do-release-upgrade
<KaynRyu> https://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html
<Ben64> doesn't work here, page just doesn't support Linux I'd guess
<KaynRyu> this is the one im trying to use for testing video in my html
<KaynRyu> http://v2v.cc/~j/theora_testsuit/320x240.ogg
<Ben64> 404
<KaynRyu> seems odd that embedded h.264, ogg, and WebM wouldnt be supported
<Ben64> it is supported, I don't have problems on just about any page I've visited
<uRock> The requested URL /~j/theora_testsuit/320x240.ogg was not found on this server.
<KaynRyu> doesnt make sense to me haha. it works just fine when i run it on windows
<KaynRyu> thats fine i guess i will just use something else for testing
<TJ-> KaynRyu: Ben64  works here, if you correct the URL! http://v2v.cc/~j/theora_testsuite/320x240.ogg
<TJ-> "testsuite" not "testsuit"
<uRock> you, worked here. had the old colored barcode video
<Ben64> yep that works
<uRock> I'm using Firefox-ESR if that makes any difference.
<TJ-> Firefox 68
<TJ-> https://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html doesn't show video however
<Ben64> the video doesn't exist
<Ben64> The requested URL /html5/videos/big_buck_bunny.mp4 was not found on this server.
<TJ-> But that is due to 404 errors on the media files themselves
<TJ-> HTTP load failed with status 404. Load of media resource https://www.quirksmode.org/html5/videos/big_buck_bunny.mp4 failed.
<KaynRyu> yeah im using firefox 6
<KaynRyu> 68
<Ben64> https://tekeye.uk/html/html5-video-test-page
<Ben64> that one seems to actually have videos
<TJ-> KaynRyu: so ignore the quirks page, it's broken
<TJ-> Ben64: yes, those videos are showing up
<KaynRyu> okay thanks
<sweb> is this usual that i have a request from 4.2.2.4 ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zttspSQNTK/
<sweb> i'm behind NAT
<sweb> how it's possible ?
<sweb> i'm using unbound as Cache/DNS server thou
<SlickMcRunFast> Which channel would the ubuntu graphics driver PPA team hangout on?
<sarnold> sweb: did you configure your devices or your applications to use those dns servers?
<sweb> sarnold: yes
<sweb> sarnold: it's okey that DNS servers request my client ? should i open firewall for them ? :/
<sarnold> sweb: you probably should allow them to reply to your queries, yes
<sweb> sarnold: that's wired, okey then . i donno such tip for config firewall rule
<TJ-> sweb: that packet is a *reply* to a request from your virtual machine
<sweb> it's always UDP ? or i must open both TCP/UDP ?
<TJ-> sweb: UDP should be fine, TCP is nice but not essential (it is used only for large queries/answers)
<sarnold> sweb,TJ-, DNS basically requires TCP too these days
<TJ-> sarnold: I don't allow it and not seen any problems
<sarnold> o_O
#ubuntu 2019-07-18
<rk4> hi, am i correct in the assumption that the ubuntu installer will be able to recreate the EFI partitions on a thinkpad if i wipe the disk?
<rk4> all signs point to yes, but there are sometimes catches.
<uRock> I believe that is the case as long as the partition table is GPT
<rk4> which since it'll be a blank disk I'll be able to create such a table :)
<uRock> Yup
<uRock> The Debian install documentation goes into detail on it.
<OerHeks> rk4, it does, make sure you choose GPT
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rk4> interesting, arch wiki mentions 'Lenovo T480 is tied in with Microsoft and will only boot to Windows EFI file or default EFI fallback file. Verified on firmware version 1.14.
<uRock> "Secure boot is often enabled by default on systems that come preinstalled with a 64-bit version of Windows 8 and there is unfortunately no standard way to disable it in the UEFI setup"
<uRock> That could be a problem.
<OerHeks> secureboot is not a problem, fastboot is
<Oderus> Hi trying to install ubuntu server and it does not recognise my wifi card. This is fine, because i can ssh to it later and configure it, but I cannot proceed with the install without co figuring the network. Is there a way to bypass this?
<sarnold> Oderus: is your goal to install without a network at all?
<AngelKde> sarnold, for my no
<Oderus> Sarnold: preferably not
<sarnold> Oderus: there's two different server installers; if one forces you to configure a network before continuing, the other one may work: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installation.html
<sarnold> the debian-installer option has been around for a lot longer, it's probably more amenable to installing without network
<Oderus> Sarnold: okay thanks I will try that. Appreciate it
<Oderus> Sarnold: id like to install with network, but it does not recognise my wifi card at lease the live iso disnt
<Oderus> Sarnold: about to try the other version
<sarnold> Oderus: hmm. you said "bypass" earlier so I assumed you wanted to skip configuring the network entirelyu..
<Oderus> Sarnold: sorry my client crahed
<sarnold> Oderus: the last was: < Oderus> Sarnold: about to try the other version < sarnold> Oderus: hmm. you said "bypass" earlier so I assumed you wanted to skip configuring the network entirelyu..
<sarnold> (complete with typos :)
<BuffaloWingVapor> Just realized I have a LAMP server that's still on 16.04 LTS. The main website sitting on top of it is just using WordPress. I know I should backup everything (including the DB) before upgrading, but is it pretty safe to make the upgrade to 18.04 LTS, under these circumstances. Trying to avoid much downtime, if possible.
<sarnold> BuffaloWingVapor: I think that's going from php7.0 to php7.2; make sure your applications run on the newer php first
<sarnold> BuffaloWingVapor: most upgrades ought to go smoothly by now
<Oderus> Sarnold: i think i have my wifi card selected but I need to figure out how to connect to a wireleaa network from command line now heh
<sarnold> Oderus: why not use a wired nic?
<Oderus> Sarnold: i dont have a long enough ethernet cable
<sarnold> ahhhhhh. dang :/
<sarnold> Oderus: iwlist, iwconfig, wpa_supplicant may all help
<sarnold> Oderus: nm-cli or nmcli isn't too terrible if you'd rather go the network-manager route, but .. I've never used it to *create* settings, only ever switch between them
<Oderus> Sarnold ok great.  Unsure what all is installed, and if it isnt, i will have to chroot
<Oderus> Sarnold: at least I am having a great time doing it :)
<sarnold> Oderus: haha, nice :D
<Oderus> Sarnold: taking a break now. I wonder if nmcli is a default package in 18.04.2 server
<BuffaloWingVapor> @sarnold: thx. I'll ck my php version.
<sarnold> Oderus: almost certainly not, networkmanage risn't on the server discs
<jml2> maybe the config can be set in netplan
<Gallomimia> what's the replacement for ifconfig anyway? i can't seem to figure out how to use command line to give me my IP and router
<sarnold> ip
<guiverc> Gallomimia, ip addr will show ip address; ip route will show routing ...
<Gallomimia> okay thanks. i'm still pretty lost about that command
<ekaj> I've installed ubuntu server 18.04 on a pi, and followed this guide to get pi camera tools installed. ( https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/37359/how-to-use-raspistill-on-ubuntu ) However, the files it installed in /opt/vc/bin are 32 bit, and the pi is 64 bit, which leads to the OS saying the file isn't there.
<ekaj> I've tried to follow this post to add support for 32 bit binaries, but most of the packages don't exist. Anyone know of a more up-to-date guide for that compatibility? https://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit
<mutantspew> Hi, I'm running a radeon rx 580 card hdmi to my monitor, when I run the live usb (for lubuntu lxde or lxqt), at 1920x1080 I can't see the full screen. if I go the next size lower I can see everything, is this a driver problem? #lubuntu suggested I ask here. Monitor is a Samsung SyncMaster B2430.
<zette> hi, i am user of mate dekstop environment, but when can i change square workspace dekstop?
<zette> but how*
<zette> hello? any want help me?
<macroprep> how do i get asm/errno.h
<Gambit-> Howdy folks
<Gambit-> I've got a laptop that's a real PITA which I can boot up on a livecd with some boot options, but post-install it hangs.  How do I edit the boot parameters on the installed partition from the live cd?
<Gambit-> (I haven't been able to get to a boot menu during boot, neither with holding/pressing a shift key nor with pressing escape a whole lot)
<Gallomimia> Gambit-, i've a similar problem. i'm not precisely sure, but a hint for you is to edit some default grub options. specifically the kernel and boot parameters given by grub to the kernel during bootup. they're stored on the initrd i believe. editing them, then doing a grub-update is needed. usually from inside a chroot
<Gambit-> I wasn't able to get the grub-update from inside the chroot to work
<Gambit-> it complained about /cow
<Gallomimia> then you haven't built a proper chroot
<Gambit-> I don't doubt :)
<abbiya> i added these lines to my .profile in $HOME
<abbiya>  export XDG_DATA_DIRS="${GUIX_PROFILE}/share:${XDG_DATA_DIRS}"
<abbiya>  export XDG_DATA_DIRS=$HOME/.nix-profile/share:$XDG_DATA_DIRS
<abbiya> After logging out
<abbiya> i dont see these appended to xdg
<abbiya> do i need to restart ?
<Gallomimia> Gambit-, you have to mount --bind in /proc /sys /dev and something else. i forget exactly.... i'm going to give it a go tomorrow
<Gambit-> Got it working
<Gambit-> turned out to be sys, dev, and umount /cow
<Gambit-> that let me do a successful chroot
<abbiya> my .profile changes are not reflecting
<abbiya> what do i do
<Gallomimia> usually close terminal and open a new one is enough
<abbiya> i restarted too
<abbiya> https://paste.gnome.org/p69lepmkq
<abbiya> all these lines are reflected
<Gallomimia> # This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<chieta> how to know that process running from which directory?
<abbiya> thanks Gallomimia
<abbiya> that must be the case
<Gallomimia> chieta, there's two ways to look into that. using the command "which" will tell you what process will run if you call a command with no path. the ps command also gives options for looking up the command path of a running process.
<Gallomimia> for example. ps -ax | less
<Gallomimia> (the path is truncated if you don't pipe it to something)
<abort_aba> yeians, yeis
<cixx> hi.
<cixx> i can't login using Gnome login screen. if i boot Ubuntu in normal mode, Ubuntu freeze before listing users. if i boot Ubuntu in recovery mode and then choose "resume" on menu, it lists users and i can choose any of them but after typed password, screen flickers and it doesn't login
<cixx> i do ctrl+alt+f2 and login using terminal
<cixx> how can fix gnome problem?
<tomreyn> cixx: i have to leave but please also discuss this for others to respond: has it ever worked with this ubuntu version on this computer? if so, what may have changed between then and now? if not, is this a new installation? which ubuntu version is this? which grpahics card / chipset is this (this command tells what you have:  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999 )
<emOne> Honestly I feel like ditching Ubuntu for Centos on my dedicated server. I am comfortable and happy with ubuntu in ever way apart from one. There are no good web panels for it
<lag> Which version of Mesa will Eoan be released with?
<emOne> Is there a simple and nice open source web panel out there for ubuntu?
<emOne> I have been using ubuntu since the very early versions. I don't feel comfortable moving away from the distro.
<cixx> tomreyn: it is not fresh installation, it was working without problem. it is ubuntu 18.04 and installed via virtualbox. it uses vmware svga II adapter
<Ben64> emOne: web panel?
<emOne> Ben64: a web panel is a website that lets you configure important settings of your server
<emOne> it also shows you an overview of important server statistics like cpu load, cpu temperature and other information
<emOne> Ubuntu doesn't come with one by default
<Ben64> emOne: well, you could learn how to configure things without one
<Ben64> and information is available through landscape, or htop or something like that
<emOne> Ben64: Thank you. I have always been using Terminal only to set things up. This time around I am looking for something more automated
<ramsub07> Hello, my nautilus doesn't start anymore. I just tried to start it as sudo nautilus, yet doesn't work. Did a $killall nautilus and tried to start again, yet doesn't work. Any help?
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: errors on launching?
<ramsub07> lotuspsychje: precisely
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: wich ones please, can you pastebin to the channel? wich ubuntu version?
<anonymip> anyone got rar2fs working on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, and like to share how to install it, I've tried various guides without success
<ramsub07> lotuspsychje: Linux la-fabrica 4.15.0-54-generic #58~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 24 13:21:41 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ramsub07> (pasted directly as it's just a line)
<akem-lnvo> ramsub07, i think he meant if nautilus displays any errors when you start it from the terminal.
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: journalctl -f and launch nautilus from terminal please, then pastebin us the output of the errors you get
<ramsub07> akem-lnvo: unfortunately no errors
<ramsub07> it just.... hangs in when i type nautilus on my termina
<ramsub07> lotuspsychje: the  journalctl -f command doesn't seem to stop execution.
<ramsub07> did you mean I should open in another tty?
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: one terminal journal and one other terminal launch nautilus yes
<ramsub07> lotuspsychje: nothing at all again in the window where I try to open nautilus
<ramsub07> ...and finally it opens after approx a minute since i entered the command
<ramsub07> (and still i could see "loading" icon at the bottom)
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: try creating another user and test nautilus from there
<ramsub07> lotuspsychje: http://dpaste.com/3568SVE the log from terminal
<ramsub07> lotuspsychje: from another user : http://dpaste.com/0S35B7T (I didn't log my current session off, just did an su)
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: are you on ubuntu 16.04 with unity?
<ramsub07> lotuspsychje: yes
<Gallomimia> i feel it is unlikely to work at all under any circumstances if you switch-user to another user with no permissions to interact with your desktop environment
<Gallomimia> by design. not a bug
<Gallomimia> the suggestion was to try it in another user's login.
<Gallomimia> lock the screen and log in as if someone else was using the computer
<Gallomimia> oh good you came back ramsub07
<rk4> thanks for the help, the install went fine :). ubuntu did manage to recreate all the efi partition contents fine (disk was zeroed with blkdiscard). only thing i had to do was delete old entries in the nvram with efibootmgr
<ramsub07> Gallomimia: had to restart my system. everything is fine now. the one solution to solve them all!
<ramsub07> i understood it wasn't something to do with nautilus in itself, but was a problem with some file system
<garo> I'm going to install an extra user in ubuntu using the shell, but i want to remain as close as possible to the way a user was installed during the installation of bionic
<garo> What should i use ? useradd or adduser ? and with which options ?
<garo> (I'll handle groups later manually in /etc/group), but i want a similar homedir and things like that
<ayekat> adduser is an interactive tool that asks you questions - might be more convenient
<garo> Will it do 'too much' ?
<garo> or the better question, is this how the installer did it ?
<ayekat> probably? creating a user is not much more than adding an entry in the /etc/{passwd,shadow} files, and maybe creating a home directory
<ayekat> (plus a user-specific group and adding the user there)
<hans_> any plans to upgrade lm-sensors to 3.5 for 18.04?  (i kinda want 3.5's new `--json` argument)
<brahmana> Hi.. I have a 18.04.2 server on which I am trying to install libssl1.0
<ayekat> garo: the one thing I know that adduser does additionaly is to populate the comments field with information like real name, phone number and whatnot
<brahmana> But turns out installing libssl1.0.0 package is actually installing openssl 1.1
<garo> k, thanks
<brahmana> Here is what I see : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hn3gZvkGxP/
<brahmana> Can I install openssl 1.0 on Ubuntu 18.04 at all?
<garo> If you want a specifc version you can use the '=version' option
<garo> Take a look in packages.ubuntu.org if the version you want is available
<brahmana> Ok.. rephrasing the question. This is the package I am talking about : https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libssl1.0.0  - Does this have openssl 1.0 or openssl 1.1 ?
<ayekat> brahmana: libssl is just the library portion of openssl, and 1.0 only exists for compatibility reasons for outdated software - openssl (the command line tool) uses libssl 1.1
<ayekat> so you can have both libssl 1.0 and 1.1 installed, but the `openssl` command uses 1.1
<brahmana> ayekat : makes sense. Thank you. sudo apt-cache policy libssl1.1 confirms what you are saying
<brahmana> ayekat : Next question is probably more applicable to the application I am building (Ruby 2.2.10), nevertheless : How do I specify which of the libssl versions has to be used?
<brahmana> i.e. while building
<ayekat> brahmana: probably depends on what the ruby package/bundle/whatever is using - but I'd be surprised if the Ruby bindings for OpenSSL still require 1.0
<brahmana> ayekat: This is an older version of Ruby (2.2.10). Ruby before 2.4 doesn't work with openssl 1.1. openssl 1.0 is needed for those versions.
<ayekat> ah, I see
<ayekat> I'm not familiar enough with Ruby to help, though :-/ (I don't know how it interacts with OpenSSL, that is)
<tomreyn> garo: when the installer creates a user, it also adds it to the sudo group, since it's the first, and the administrative user.
<tomreyn> garo: other than that i agree that adduser creates a standard user (using a UID in the proper human user range, i.e. a non system user UID) and a group, and adds the user to this group, and makes it his primary group, creates a home directory, copies the files from /etc/skel to it, and asks for the details (and some others) the installer would also prompt for (you could skip entering those using --gecos '' ).
<brahmana> ayekat :  No worries. You have been very helpful. Thank you.
<tomreyn> brahmana: if you find out that a version of ruby available in ubuntu does not work with the (only?) ubuntu packaged libssl-dev version available on this same ubuntu release, i'd consider this a bug. (i'm not sure that's what you're seeing, though).
<brahmana> tomreyn: I am not installing Ruby from a ubuntu package. I am building from the source.
<tomreyn> i see, you're on your own then, i'm afraid (as you probably assumed).
<tomreyn> !latest | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> hans_: you can download the latest sensors-detect script from hgroeckx' git repo, though, often this already helps with making sensors work on newer platforms.
<brahmana> tomreyn : I know. However in this case I am actually looking for an older version than the one available with ubuntu packages.. :-)
<auser0> hey everyone, i am trying to mount an iso on ubu 18.0 and it keeps giving me that error can't read superblock on /dev/loop0
<brahmana> oh sorry .. the latest message was meant for someone else.. !!
<auser0>  while on ubun 16.04, the exact same iso gets mounted just fine
<auser0> any idea what could be wrong?
<tomreyn> hans_: i meant to write groeck's, but the repository is actually runs under the lm-sensors name (and there are other contributors) https://github.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors
<brahmana> ayekat / tomreyn : libssl1.0 and libssl1.1 - both packages seem to be present. However libssl1.0-dev exists but libssl1.1-dev does not. Why so?
<tomreyn> brahmana: i'm not sure. what i know is that openssl 1.1 was introduced in 18.04.2 post-release to support TLSv1.3 in bionic.
<brahmana> ok.. that is mostly taken care by the unnumbered  libssl-dev package
<auser0> anyone have any clue..?
<brahmana> Yup.. https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libssl-dev - that is the dev package for libssl 1.1
<tomreyn> i think it's the default now, so this would make sense
<ayekat> it's weird that libssl1.1 is numbered at all
<ayekat> I can see why one would number 1.0, as it's for compatibility, but... why number the default version?
<tomreyn> auser0: how are you mounting it exactly, which graphical desktop (or server?) are you running there?
<tomreyn> auser0: i suspect it may just be a permission / file system mounting issue.
<auser0> ty tomreyn
<auser0> somehow now i checked the iso and it has some problem but oddly when mounting it in ubu 16, it showed no errors
<auser0> but the iso itself is corrupted, i can confirm that now
<tomreyn> ah, well, that'd explain it, i guess.
<tomreyn> maybe the newer loop mount utility now does more thorough sanity checks.
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | auser0: a side note (for next time)
<ubottu> auser0: a side note (for next time): Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<auser0> ty tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<stevenm> hey I think I'm dealing with a very oddly behaving APT repository here... or just odd apt error messages...
<stevenm> if I add in 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/GNOME:/Apps:/pidgin-sipe/xUbuntu_18.04/ /' I get... Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<stevenm> so fine I then add [trusted=yes]
<stevenm> then i get The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 65A86F31629FF0C2
<stevenm> so fine I grab that via keyserver.ubuntu.com
<stevenm> and I get The following signatures were invalid: EXPKEYSIG 65A86F31629FF0C2 GNOME OBS Project <GNOME@build.opensuse.org> D3CAF5135D0A8F97AB539ED365A86F31629FF0C2
<stevenm> so OK I'll not grab it from the keyserver and instead grab it from the repo's own 'Release.key' file instead (making sure to delete the existing key i imported first)
<stevenm> and I'm finally left with... The following signatures were invalid: D3CAF5135D0A8F97AB539ED365A86F31629FF0C2
<stevenm> "Invalid" how?!
<_RadioHead> hi.
<tomreyn> stevenm: if you're having trouble using a 3rd party repository, i recommend you discuss with the party providing this repository.
<_RadioHead> i setup simple samba share but i get this message : session setup failed: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<_RadioHead> ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> stevenm: this repository is obviously not in good shape, so for them to fix it up for you and everyone else, it'll be good to ensure they're aware
<RiverLi> hello
<RiverLi> noboday
<tomreyn> _RadioHead: please ask in #ubuntu-server
<RiverLi> ok
<tomreyn> hello RiverLi: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<_RadioHead> tomreyn, thx , but i am using ubuntu desktop
<tomreyn> _RadioHead: this can be a result of violating an apparmor profile, or just a samba configuration issue. check your logs for more context.
<_RadioHead> tomreyn, i disabled apparmor for a test same thing ,
<_RadioHead> testparm is ok. only syslog warning message is diplayed that option is depricated
<Mathisen> _RadioHead, can you pastebin your smb.conf ?
<_RadioHead> Mathisen,
<_RadioHead> yes
<_RadioHead> https://pastebin.com/cjkn9Mkw Mathisen
<coffeecow> I just bought a microsd card and I'm trying to format it and I'm getting this: "mmc0: Card stuck in wrong state! mmcblk0 card_busy_detect status: 0xd00"
<Mathisen> _RadioHead, check logs, like he sugested.. need more infp
<Mathisen> *info
<Vonor> hi all. with cinnamon desktop i had my keyboard layout switcher set to the scroll lock key as it is unused anyway. Now in Budgie I want to do the same but in settings > keyboard I can't use that key as a shortcut. printscreen is recognized though
<kittykitty> in dejadup, if you change the folder in storage location when the storage location is an external drive, it doesnt change the folder and just uses the hostname? Any solutions??
<tomreyn> Vonor: maybe try asking in #ubuntu-budgie as well
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<amcsi> Hi, I'm running a bash script with -v. It's outputting each command, which is great, but apparently it's not outputting the outputs of the commands. It is outputting their stderr messages though.
<amcsi> How can I get the standard output of the commands output?
<EoflaOEViceCity> hi BluesKaj.
<pcworld> amcsi: does your script redirect the output? Because it works for me: $ bash -v -c 'echo test'
<pcworld> echo test
<pcworld> test
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOEViceCity
<jetsaredim> I seem to be having an issue with 19.04 where the HDMI audio won't work as the configuration menus say the cable is unplugged - meanwhile the HDMI video is working perfectly fine
<amcsi> pcworld, thanks. The situation is a bit complicated
<amcsi> I'll mess around some more
<BluesKaj> jetsaredim, using a pcie gpu, or onboard?
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj onboard
<jetsaredim> so the HDMI audio device doesn't even show up in the main sound control settings, but if i install pavucontrol I can see the device but it's saying the cable is unplugged
<jetsaredim> which I guess is why its not listed in the main settings
<BluesKaj> jetsaredim, open alsamixer and make sure your automute is disabled and s/pdif is set to 00 not mute MM
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj S/PDIF is 00, and I just disabled Auto-Mute but that doesn't seem to have changed the unplugged status
<BluesKaj> jetsaredim, what audio chip does alsamixer show in the upper left?
<Evil-Bob> hello!
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj I think that's part of the issue. It's showing Realtek ALC892, but it should be an ATI Radeon-based chip (onboard).  If I change the card to the ATI card (ATI RS690/780 HDMI) the only option I get is the S/PDIF.  There's no other sound settings in alsacontrol shown.
<Evil-Bob> I need help with a little bash script i'm trying to get working.
<BluesKaj> s/pdif connects the audio thru your hdmi cable, jetsaredim
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj right but there's no volume controls being shown or anything when I switch to that card in alsacontrol - just allows me to mute/unmute the S/PDIF - nothing else
<jetsaredim> Evil-Bob post the details
<Evil-Bob> ok well don't kick me for flooding lol
<jetsaredim> use a paste
<jetsaredim> Evil-Bob paste.ubuntu.com
<jetsaredim> Evil-Bob https://paste.ubuntu.com
<Evil-Bob> so i have a ds4 controller hooked up when i turn it on if functions like a mouse that's cool i want that some times.  when i play for a while and the battery dies and i plug it in it changes id's on xinput.
<Evil-Bob> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jXs5DC8kHy/
<BluesKaj> jetsaredim, run lsmod | grep snd and pastebin the result
<Evil-Bob> heres what i have so far and it works i have another script that is the same thing that uses device='Sony Interactive Entertainment Wireless Controller' when plugged in that works two but can i do it with one file?
<Evil-Bob> any ideas jetsaredim?
<jetsaredim> Evil-Bob so you're just using this to toggle on/off?
<Evil-Bob> yes sir and it works!  but i want to toggle on and off both states
<jetsaredim> both devices you mean?
<jetsaredim> what if they are different states?
<jetsaredim> just create a wrapper script that calls both
<jetsaredim> or just put both sets of code in the same file and use device1/device2
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YHG4c69QGb
<Evil-Bob> ok... so like this device1='Wireless Controller'
<BluesKaj> looks like you have a dedicated pcie audio card, jetsaredim?
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj its an onboard ATI Radeon card
<BluesKaj> odd
<BluesKaj> jetsaredim, try a reboot to see if the hdmi shows up, now that it's connected
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj it was never not connected
<jetsaredim> I'm suspecting the mobo might be going bad at this point
<BluesKaj> hmm
<lotuspsychje> jetsaredim: you dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<jetsaredim> lotuspsychje single
<jetsaredim> I haven't used windows for like 15+ years
<jetsaredim> thankfully
<lotuspsychje> jetsaredim: can you pastebin your full dmesg please, maybe we can find something there
<jetsaredim> getting a ton of "HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD" messages in dmesg
<jetsaredim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxkK99WMYp/
<lotuspsychje> jetsaredim: we had a user with kodi issues on ati last night, there were updates yesterday on amd packages right?
<jetsaredim> i see a couple udev updates
<jetsaredim> is it in proposed or stable?
<Evil-Bob> jetsaredim, i'd assume they are different states.  it's the same piece of hardware just with a usb cable plugged in
<lotuspsychje> jetsaredim: an old bug about here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1371919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371919 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "kern.log flooded with "HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jetsaredim> i guess i can try a different cable
<cjoke> whats the difference btw xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe ?
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: hwe is for the hwe kernel
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | cjoke
<ubottu> cjoke: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Arethusa> my mouse/pointer kind of jitters in place when I have some light pressure over the touchpad - how do I troubleshoot it?
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: wich ubuntu version/kernel are you on?
<Evil-Bob> ok so i've made a breakthrough i think.  when i turn the controller on THEN plug it in it stays Wireless Controller. instead of Sony Interactive Entertainment Wireless Controller
<cjoke> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-54-lowlatency #58-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT
<Evil-Bob> and i can toggle it with my first script
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: ubuntu studio 18.04?
<cjoke> yes
<_RadioHead> tomreyn, i found what is blocking samba ,
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: ok right now you still on 18.04 start kernel, its your choice if you move towards 4.18 HWE
<_RadioHead> after installing virtualmin  nobody cant conect to samba shares
<lotuspsychje> _RadioHead: you solved it?
<_RadioHead> lotuspsychje, not yet , just found what is blocking
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<cjoke> lotuspsychje: I had some tearing when moving windows around, but did put a 20-intel.conf in xorg.conf.d with Option TearFree = "1" seems too fixed problem, I have been afk for some years, and just want to check if im missing something :)
<user_name> hi
<lotuspsychje> _RadioHead: think tomreyn is afk atm, i will ping him for you when he returns
<_RadioHead> lotuspsychje, nah no prob. i thnik that firewalld is blocking smb ports
<user_name> I need software that is simular to neodownloader for kubuntu
<user_name> neodownloader is not the same as grep or curl
<user_name> works differently
<cjoke> lotuspsychje: but , boot is slow, I have a 256GB SSD , its about 15sec boot time after bios, guess, I have to read some bootlogs. Thanks for response :)
<user_name> in how they detect images
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: ssd boot speed will be alot faster on 4.18 kernel, i tested that, but i had to fresh install here
<jetsaredim> lotuspsychje there's gotta be something up with my mobo as I rebooted and now I have no networking
<lotuspsychje> jetsaredim: i was thinking uefi, when i asked if you dualboot, as uefi settings can influence, graphics, network and sound for example
<jetsaredim> lotuspsychje pretty sure my mobo pre-dates uefi
<lotuspsychje> jetsaredim: ah allright
<user_name> anyone here
<lotuspsychje> !patience | user_name
<ubottu> user_name: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> user_name: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<user_name> -_- literally the opposite of patience
<user_name> doesn't one of the 1181 users know how to help me
<leftyfb> user_name: also, grep and curl are 2 completely different applications that are nothing alike
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-discuss about it
<leftyfb> user_name: you're asking for recommendations for software. This is a support channel.
<cfhowlett> user_name, focus your query.  details about the end goal would help.  finally, be patient or be ignored.
<user_name> I need to detect and download images from web pages
<user_name> but cant code and some pages use lazy scrolling which breaks just about every image crawler ive tried
<leftyfb> user_name: your issue is beyond the scope of this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<user_name> except for neodownloader maybe, I paid for it to get around the file restricton trailversion limit but it sucked. so yesterday it got an update
<user_name> but now you gotta pay for that as well
<user_name> and im stuck with the trail of the new update cause it replaced the full version of the older version
<Evil-Bob> so yeah i'm stuck.  i could use two separate bash scripts but that's ugly
<_RadioHead> lotuspsychje, i found solution  :)
<lotuspsychje> _RadioHead: feel free to feedback
<_RadioHead> i just added samba in allow default firewalld list :)
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx _RadioHead
<user_name> no other channel can help me. there are channels and they are all dead
<user_name> I know this channel can
<lotuspsychje> user_name: did you see the channel reccomends voluntteers did for you?
<user_name> yes and I must be realistic though
<lotuspsychje> user_name: #ubuntu-offtopic is a pretty active channel, you just need to patient a bit
<Mead> sooo... has there been any scuttle about an update to 18.04 breaking kodi?  C
<lotuspsychje> Mead: why, are you experiencing errors?
<lordcirth> Mead, I believe someone was here yesterday with a kodi issue
<leftyfb> Mead: also, there is #kodi
<Mead> lotuspsychje: yes, I just updated my lubuntu 18.04 system and now kodi simply closes (crashes?) when I attempt to play a video file
<lotuspsychje> Mead: yes, as lordcirth we had a user with same symptons yesterday
<lotuspsychje> Mead: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kodi/+bug/1836828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836828 in kodi (Ubuntu) "Kodi crashes when trying to play any video" [Undecided,New]
<Mead> did he say what version of kodi he was using?
<lotuspsychje> Mead: 17.6
<Mead> yup, I'm using the same version
<lotuspsychje> Mead: if you feel the same bug occurs to you, please add yourself affected ontop
<uRock> If I recall correctly, the person having the issue yesterday said the folks at #kodi didn't want to help him due to the version being older than their current one.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<uRock> I know. Just mentioning that they brushed him off.
<Mead> Yeah, I've been running Kodi installed from the Kodi repo instead of the ubuntu repo for a couple years now. I butted heads with them when Leia rolled out and didn't work for me, although someone helped me downgrade back to krypton and uninstall the repo so that it wouldn't upgrade back to Leia when I ran apt upgrade
<uRock> kool
<Mead> reading through the bug report it looks like I've got the exact same problem
<lotuspsychje> Mead: affect yourself to the bug then, that will speed up attention to the bug
<Mead> yeah, I'll do that. working doing it.  I don't think I've used launchpad.net before so there is a slight learning curve going on.
<MeiR> Hi, I have issues with ntp, probably connectivity
<MeiR> # ntpq -p
<MeiR> ntpq: write to localhost failed: Operation not permitted
<MeiR> I added the needed INPUT and OUTPUT rules in iptables
<sarashina> I installed Ubuntu 19.04 on my HP Pavilion x360 14-dh0003tx one month ago, everything went good, but the built-in speaker goes no sound after a system update (I guess). How do I solve this?
<sarashina> I've tested on Windows 10, hardware has no problem
<uRock> sarashina, Is it still selected in Settings > Sound
<sarashina> There's no other device to choose except for "built-in"
<Mead> lotuspsychje:  I added myself to the affected list, what else can I do to contribute to the bug issue?
<MeiR> It's Ubuntu 14.04. Can someone please guide me what to check?
<lotuspsychje> Mead: you can also test things, reproduce situations and keep that bug updated
<uRock> Ubuntu 14.04 is no longer supported
<MeiR> uRock: ok, but I believe that this issue with ntp isn't related to the Ubuntu version
<leftyfb> MeiR: install a supported version, then we can troubleshoot
<leftyfb> MeiR: also, you sure you don't need sudo?
<MeiR> leftyfb: it's a VPS on DO of a production website with lots of dependencies
<uRock> leftyfb, I was starting to think the same thing
<MeiR> leftyfb: it's from root user, same results also with "sudo"
<leftyfb> MeiR: ok, so don't test on production
<MeiR> it's a wider issue. we have PHP app that uses Amazon AWS API, and we suddenly started receiving this error today:
<MeiR> AWS was not able to validate the provided access credentials
<MeiR> after some googling and reading, I found out that the possible cause can be unsynced server clock
<uRock> MeiR, did you allow port 123 for tcp and udp?
<MeiR> then I checked "timedatectl status" and saw that there's 5 minues diff b/w universal and RTC time
<MeiR> Universal time: Thu 2019-07-18 14:58:05 UTC
<MeiR>         RTC time: Thu 2019-07-18 14:53:03
<uRock> https://community.hpe.com/t5/Networking/Help-ntpq-write-to-localhost-failed-Operation-not-permitted/td-p/2949822#.XTCKXnVKjjs
<leftyfb> MeiR: contact DO/run a supported version of Ubuntu
<MeiR> and from what I saw, Amazon can be sensitive even to 2 mins diff
<MeiR> leftyfb we already tried to upgrade to 16.04 last year with no success, and we cannot afford any long maintenance time
<leftyfb> MeiR: there are proper ways to do system administration.
<MeiR> uRock: as of iptables, I grabbed the ruled from here: https://ixnfo.com/en/iptables-rules-for-ntp-and-sntp.html
<leftyfb> MeiR: either way, you are running an unsupported version of Ubuntu
<leftyfb> MeiR: or you could pay for ESR and get support for it through Canonical
<MeiR> -A OUTPUT -p udp -m udp -m multiport --dports 123 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<MeiR> -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p udp --dport 123 -j ACCEPT
<MeiR> leftyfb, I see your point, but I truly believe this has nothing to do with the branch version
<leftyfb> MeiR: a good way to test is to run 16.04 on a test environment and try the same setup
<uRock> MeiR, allow tcp also
<leftyfb> MeiR: you know, like sysadmins typically do
<leftyfb> MeiR: also, if you feel it's an iptables issue, flush iptables and test. Again, not in production
<MeiR> Unfortunately, I ain't a sysadmin. Just a PHP developer who is new to the linux world
<MeiR> There's no easy way for me to duplicate the enviroment
<leftyfb> MeiR: ok, so maybe you should contact your organizations sysadmin?
<MeiR> heh leftyfb, we're a small business with about 10 workers. There was a CTO which deployed the enviroment in the past, but he left few months ago
<MeiR> I was hired last year, and got the responsibilty for that. Therefore maintain the servers as much as I can
<MeiR> after the AWS SDK issue today, I found out that there's no proper time sync
<MeiR> timedatectl showed "NTP enabled: yes" but "NTP synchronized: no"
<lordcirth> MeiR, you said it's a VPS? Can you get another VPS, put 16.04 on it, and try to get it working in parallel? That way you don't have much downtime
<uRock> MeiR, Check out this one. https://serverfault.com/questions/879164/using-host-as-ntp-client-and-lxc-router-as-ntp-server
<MeiR> So i stopped the service, uninstalled ntpdate and installed ntpd
<MeiR>  <uRock> MeiR, allow tcp also
<MeiR> shouldn’t I first try that?
<leftyfb> MeiR: did you test with iptabels flushed as I suggested?
<MeiR> leftyfb, as I said, there’s no test env atm. is it recommended to flush iptables in production? even for 1 minute?
<leftyfb> MeiR: not from a proper administration/security standpoint
<leftyfb> MeiR: but you said you're not a sysadmin :)
<leftyfb> and you're running an unsupported version of ubuntu
<leftyfb> on a VPS (also unsupported)
<MeiR> heh, but i’m still in charge on this server’s security
<leftyfb> droplets are typically modified images of ubuntu
<MeiR> ok, flushed and it’s working
<leftyfb> ok, so it's just a matter of you getting the right iptables rule
<MeiR> leftyfb, after syncing, should the differnece b/w Universal and RTC time be 0?
<MeiR> because I did “ntpd -gq” and “timedatectl status” still shows a difference
<MeiR> (with FW off)
<tomreyn> is there some way to trigger whoopsie to re-check whether it needs to create and submit a crash report?
<tomreyn> i have a _usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash (but no _usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000..upload*) sitting there for 7 hours now.
<tomreyn> and the "Error reports sent from this system" page on errors.ubuntu.com doesn't list it either.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i had the same experience on a wayland session once, crash happened and nothing to find or bug after
<tomreyn> right, this was indeed on wayland
<ioria> !info apport-retrace | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: apport-retrace (source: apport): tools for reprocessing Apport crash reports. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.7 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 177 kB
<OerHeks> tomreyn, was display off ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1792643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792643 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport does not upload wayland or gnome-shell crash data" [Undecided,New]
 * byt3c0de greet the channel
<lotuspsychje> nice find OerHeks
<byt3c0de> good afternoon ladies and gentlemen
<lotuspsychje> welcome byt3c0de what can we do for you?
<byt3c0de> just chilling like a villain, first time here...
<lotuspsychje> byt3c0de: this is the ubuntu support channel, for chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<tomreyn> OerHeks: good guess, and the right guess.
<byt3c0de> gotcha, thanks lotus!
<tomreyn> thanks ioria, too
<ioria> ok
<c0mrade> So I've discovered a critical bug in a system that we use, turned out that, that system is not ours but something that is owned by another company and we just use it and turns out again from their client list that many major companies are affected.
<lotuspsychje> c0mrade: and its related to ubuntu how exactly?
<Rochvellon> I've got a problem. there is somewhere a trigger in my system (desktop, xfce, 16.04) that let crackle my audio periodically and if xfce4-volumed is active the osd volume appears then. what could it be? this behaviour appeared the first time as I pressed the volume up or down on my old keyboard but after changing the keyboard the trigger still exists
<tomreyn> Rochvellon: Xubuntu 16.04 (the X in Xubuntu part of it) is EOL since April 21 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<Rochvellon> aso :D
<brenster21> So what is the best program for moving multiple files across my system's drives via ssh (preferable in background with status updates)
<ryuo> brenster21: sftp ?
<brenster21> havent used it before ryuo
<brenster21> i am only moving the files to a different location same computer.
<ryuo> it's included with ssh client.
<ryuo> then why use sftp?
<ryuo> you could just move or copy them with regular commands.
<brenster21> I control the computer via ssh.
 * brenster21 is a noob
<sarnold> if you're moving data between two hard drives on one computer, rsync is the usual best choice. but cp can be wasy easier
<ryuo> ssh can be used, but it's not the most ideal way to copy data on the same system.
<ryuo> i could only see it being used if you have two accounts and no shared disk area they can write to.
<ryuo> but can use ssh.
<ryuo> (and also no root access)
<brenster21> ryuo i mean i am using ssh since i don't have physical access to it.
<ryuo> ok..
<brenster21> sarnold how does rsync work?
<sarnold> brenster21: rsync is the most amazing swiss army knife tool ever, it's wonderful for moving data around. on a single machine, rsync -avP /path/to/source/ /path/to/destination/   is pretty great. (The -P makes the output pretty crazy; if you want less output, -av is fine, but lacks the ability to be quickly restarted)
<PuercoPop> Hi after updating my pc, it can no longer connect to the WiFi network. Network manager is stuck 'getting IP configuration' and from journalctl log I'm getting DHCPNAK from the router/dhcp server time and time again. Any idea what is causing that issue? I can connect to the same WiFi network from laptop which has Ubuntu 16.04
<brenster21> thank you sarnold
<sarnold> brenster21: when it comes time to move directories from machine to machine, you can also use -z to compress everything while moving data between machines! it's pretty awesome. it's useless on a single machine thuogh :)
<brenster21> sarnold good to know and thank you.
<brenster21> I am trying to reorganize my movie and tv downloads since i broken sonarr/radarr due to how much of a mess it was.
<brenster21> one more question, what is the best way to check the health of an external drive?
<brli_> hi, is there kde user around?
<brli_> who also uses firefox and enabled client side decoration?
<tomreyn> !smart | brenster21
<ubottu> brenster21: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> brenster21: if smart data can't be read while it's an external device, remove its enclosure and connect it directly.
<Gallomimia> most external drives have smart enabled too. in fact an external drive these days is usually just a USB-SATA bridge and a pretty case.
<brenster21> I keep getting this error smartcl1 requires a device name. command i am using is sudo smartctl -d /dev/sdf any ideas?
<sarnold> brenster21: I'd try smartctl -x /dev/disk/by-id/...
<sarnold> brenster21: aha, remove the -d
<sarnold> -a and -x are more common
<brenster21> when i dont use the d. i get an error
<tomreyn> feel free to tell us which error you get
<brenster21> unkown usb bridge please specify with -d
<tomreyn> try -d test
<ioria> afaik not all the usb devices are supported by smart
<brenster21> so sudo smartctl -d test /dev/sdf? that gives unknown bridge
<tomreyn> yes that's what i meant. you may need to try with a newer smartmontools version
<brenster21> will go update it
<brenster21> tomreyn is there an alternative to smart?
<tomreyn> not that i know of
<brenster21> :(
<brenster21> so i update drive database?
<becool> anyone using elasticsearch for log storage and mining?
<tomreyn> yes, but i think this effectively means upgrading smartmontools
<tomreyn> brenster21: ^
<brenster21> how do i update the smartmontools?
<tomreyn> !server | becool: please don't poll, ask specific questions. also
<ubottu> becool: please don't poll, ask specific questions. also: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> brenster21: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<brenster21> 16.04
<tomreyn> there doesn't seem to be a !snap, look for a !ppa then
<brenster21> !ppa ?
<ubottu> brenster21: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~cematinla/+archive/ubuntu/bisnext
<ioria> 6.4 > 6.5 not worth it maybe
<tomreyn> !ppa | brenster21
<ubottu> brenster21: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> you can also use the 18.04.2 desktop live iso.
<tomreyn> or 19.04's
<brenster21> installing now
<tomreyn> here's a 7.0 backport https://launchpad.net/~bo-vircio/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=xenial
<brenster21> thank you just installed the one ioria gave me
<ioria> brenster21, you can try badblocks but what tomreyn looks better
<ioria> *posted
<brenster21> okay i installed it tomreyn now i try the command again?
<PuercoPop> Why would networkmanager request the to be assigned the same IP even after it has received DHCPNAK from the router?
<tomreyn> brenster21: sudo smartctl -x /dev/disk/by-id/...
<brenster21> do i write by-id and then the number or just the number?
<tomreyn> brenster21: write "/dev/disk/by-id/" then press tab twice, find the correct target, type it.
<BuffaloWingVapor> Let say I've added additional mounts to fstab but left existing mounts the same. If I now run "sudo mount -a", will it disrupt an active rsync on a volume that's already mounted?
<tomreyn> BuffaloWingVapor: possibly, why woud you need to run "mount -a"?
<lapidary> I upgraded to ubuntu 19.04; but I want to run the old version of myth; as my server is not upgraded yet.  how should I do that?
<BuffaloWingVapor> @tomreyn: well I've added four more mounts to fstab. I suppose I could mount them individually from CLI, for now.
<tomreyn> PuercoPop: it may assume that the server thinks that the lease has expired or it may have moved to a different subnet, where this address would be suiotable.
<tomreyn> BuffaloWingVapor: this sounds like an acceptable effort to me if it ensures you'll prevent such and other risks.
<BuffaloWingVapor> @tomreyn: Would it cause problems if I suspend the rsync, run "mount -a", and then resume the (rsync) job?
<tomreyn> BuffaloWingVapor: it may try to mount already mounted file systems. i wouldn't recommend it.
<tomreyn> BuffaloWingVapor: the time you are spending here to ask these questions is probably greater than manually mounting four file systems.
<ioria> BuffaloWingVapor, don't you think that depends on the mount points ?
<tomreyn> lapidary: i don't know what "myth" is, is it not backwards-compatible?
<BuffaloWingVapor> @tomreyn: True--LOL. I wasn't just asking to be lazy, though: I was trying to understand better.
<lapidary> mythbuntu is a DVR package, the front end needs to be the same version as the backend.  I had hoped I could snap install the older version but no luck
<lapidary> tomreyn, I think I need to download the source for the version I want
<tomreyn> lapidary: maybe there's a backport for the client version you can install on the server. generally, we only support software in ubuntu here.
<PuercoPop> tomreyn: is there a way to make dhclient ask for a different instead?
<lapidary> tomreyn, I'll accept your anser and try to upgrade the server rahter than downgrade my dekstop
<lapidary> ty
<tomreyn> PuercoPop: what'S the issue you're actually trying to solve there? is dhclient, as initiated by network manager, constantly requesting the same ip address?
<tomreyn> lapidary: good luck!
<PuercoPop> tomreyn: yes, and for some reason starting today I'm getting DHCPNAK consistently so NetworkManager gets stuck 'Configuring IP Address' and I can't connect to the internet
<ioria> PuercoPop, set it static
<tomreyn> lapidary: see the official flavours for 19.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes#Official_flavours  and 18.04 LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Official_flavours  (both of which do not list Mythbuntu - there are also no Mythbuntu installers newer than 16.04)
<tomreyn> PuercoPop: i'd personally just remove the NM profile and recreate it. that's not proper debugging but it may be a fast solution.
<lapidary> humm... Guess it's time to make it ubuntu :-)  that makes me more comofrtable about messing with it
<PuercoPop> tomreyn: what do you mean? Where are profiles stored? I've tried deleting the information in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<BuffaloWingVapor> @tomreyn: essentially, the more general question is how the "-a" switch for the "mount" command affects in-process file operations involving existing mounts (when changes have been made to fstab that don't involve the existing mounts). The man is unclear on this.
<ioria> PuercoPop, NM it's a gui app
<PuercoPop> ioria: there is nm-applet, nm-cli, afaik
<ioria> PuercoPop, yes, use that
<noln> BuffaloWingVapor, a prog asks for a handle to the file (called file descriptor), then it reads/writes through the handle, then asks for disposing the handle.
<ioria> PuercoPop, or nm-connection-editor
<tomreyn> PuercoPop: there are system connections and there are per user connections. system connections are stored in files in the location you discovered, user connections are stored in a gconf DB
<noln> BuffaloWingVapor, Therefore, in your case, when a prog tries to access a file again  through the pathname (asking a file descriptor) it will see the new file. Otherwise it works with the already existing descriptor, pointing to the old mount.
<tomreyn> BuffaloWingVapor: i'm not sure whether -a may attempt to mount already mounted file systems. i think it can (at least in some situations), and i would therefore not recommend using it when those file systems are already mounted. your mileage may differ, and this is the most precise answer i am personally able to provide.
<BuffaloWingVapor> @noln: interesting. Thanks for the description. @tomreyn: no worries--I appreciate your help.
<tomreyn> brenster21: any luck on smartmontools?
<tomreyn> you're welcome, BuffaloWingVapor
<noln> man 2 open
<brenster21> none
<brenster21> probably going to give up
<tomreyn> brenster21: so did you verify you hve v7.0 installed now, and what happened when you accessed your external storage with it?
<PuercoPop> ioria: tomreyn: I tried deleting the connection with nm-connection-editor and it didn't work. However I saw I could configure it manually there. So I did that and it works now. Thanks! It is good enough for now. Do you have any recommendation of what I should look into for a long term solution?
<ioria> PuercoPop, reset your router
<brenster21> tomreyn how do I verify it?
<tomreyn> PuercoPop: if it happens again, inspect the profile you have there before deleting it. it sounds like this profile came with a static ip address assignment
<tomreyn> brenster21: smartctl --version
<brenster21> hm stuck on 6.5
<tomreyn> brenster21: !pastebin this:   sudo apt update && apt policy smartmontools
<brenster21> will do
<brenster21> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dcB3ByVJ4M/
<PuercoPop> it may be possible that it is the router to blame. I remember having to configure my wife's windows machine to use static assignment as well a while back.
<ioria> brenster21, different issue there
<tomreyn> brenster21: that's the output from the first command only, the second one did not run because && ensures it won't be if the first one returned errors. and it did. those write errors need to be examined further.
<tomreyn> brenster21: does     df -h /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/    suggest that this file system has run full?
<brenster21> i got 84 percent used
<ioria> brenster21, you might need to rm  /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*  and run sudo apt update
 * tomreyn concurs
<ioria> brenster21, sudo apt-get clean  too
 * uRock abstains
<tomreyn> brenster21: does this help then?
<brenster21> trying it now
<brenster21> no such file or directory for var lib
<tomreyn> please show the exact command you ran and the output that was returned
<brenster21> sudo rm  /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<brenster21> rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> maybe you ran it twice?
<brenster21> maybe, then i ran clean.
<tomreyn> brenster21: now:   sudo apt update |& pastebinit
<tomreyn> this should return a http address you can post here
<tomreyn> or an error message saying that pastebinit is not installed.
<brenster21> probably the error message
<tomreyn> then do this:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<ioria> brenster21, if sudo does not work, use  'sudo -i' and then rm and update
<brenster21> https://termbin.com/171a
<tomreyn> "483 [packages to be] upgraded, 6 [packages to be] newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not [needing to be] upgraded."
<tomreyn> you're very much behind on updates
<brenster21> damn
<tomreyn> but you can solve this later
<tomreyn> brenster21:   sudo apt-cache policy smartmontools 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> actually no need for sudo there, but it also doesn't hurt
<brenster21> ran
<tomreyn> and returned a http address?
<brenster21> https://termbin.com/hgt0
<tomreyn> hmm you have a mix of ubuntu xenial and debian jessie package sources there
<brenster21> i do?
<tomreyn> search for "jessie" on https://termbin.com/171a
<brenster21> what does jessie mean?
<tomreyn> brenster21: sudo apt purge smartmontools && sudo apt install smartmontools=7.0-0ubuntu1~vircio~xenial~ppa1 && sudo apt-cache policy smartmontools 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this is to replace your current smartmontools version by 7.0
<tomreyn> brenster21: "jessie" is the code name of a debian gnu/linux release. a different linux distribution.
<tomreyn> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<tomreyn> there are rare exceptions for 3rd party repositories where this is actually acceptable. but you'd need to check this for yourself, we only support ubuntu's repositories here.
<brenster21> i think there is a reason for it, just cant remember why
<brenster21> might have eben for sonarr/radarr/ombi/ rutorrent or something
 * brenster21 shrugs
<tomreyn> did you finish upgrading smartmontools, yet?
<brenster21> no
<brenster21> 50
<tomreyn> i assume %? ok, type tomreyn when you're done.
<brenster21> tomreyn https://termbin.com/uv9g
<tomreyn> brenster21: so smartmontools 7.0 is now installed.    sudo smartctl -x /dev/disk/by-id/       then press tab twice, find the correct target, type it, press enter. when it ran, show the full output on a pastebin.
<tomreyn> (and type my name again here)
<brenster21> now to find the target
<tomreyn> is this a question?
<brenster21> tomreyn unable to detect device type
<brenster21> no
<tomreyn> brenster21: that's certainly not the full output
<tomreyn> also show the command you were running, please
<brenster21> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/BBwwKTDRgd/
<tomreyn> brenster21: what does this return?   readlink -f /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_easystore_25FB_564A47524B355858-0
<brenster21>  this /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_easystore_25FB_564A47524B355858-0
<tomreyn> hmm okay, i guess it works different on 16.04 than on 18.04 then.
<brenster21> guess so
<tomreyn> brenster21: what's the reason you want to check the health of this drive? did it behave unreliably lately?
<brenster21> just to be safe, I was planning on moving all my tv shows there so i could have a dedicated tv drive and do it with movies since sonarr/radarr are giving me hiccups
<tomreyn> brenster21: also disconnect this drive off this usb port, disconnect all other usb devices you do not strictly need right now, then connect this usb device to a different usb port - as far away as possible from the one it was in. then try smartctl again
<brenster21> cant do that
<brenster21> no physical access :(
<OerHeks> smartmon depends on the controller in the usb device, AFAIK, not all all sane/transparant
<brenster21> ah i did not know that
<tomreyn> the usb bridge seems to be the issue, but it's also possible that its just underpowered and would work better on a different usb port
<tomreyn> are you able to write files to it and read them back?
<brenster21> alright then, i will give that a try
<brenster21> i believe so
 * brenster21 is honestly trying to put off sorting 7 tb worth of tv shows :P
<tomreyn> if you can transfer files fine in and out then it's probably realyl the usb bridge.
<tomreyn> nothing we can do then unless you'll disassemble the storage off the enclosure and it happens to have a sata connector and you connect it to a sata bus.
<brenster21> alright then
<brenster21> cant do that right now, thank you for your help today
<tomreyn> on many modern drives, removing drives from enclosures is not reversable.
<tomreyn> and some have proprietary connectors on the storage which you won't be able to fit on the sata bus
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<brenster21> bye
<brenster21> :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<brenster21> i will keep that in mind
<[rg]> hello, where can I find the service file for emacs?
<OerHeks> as user, ~/.config/systemd/user/emacs.service
<OerHeks> easy to find with bing, google i do not know https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsAsDaemon
<[rg]> OerHeks: it says if installed normally it should be already on the system, it was on fedora
<[rg]> just wodnering if it was in another package
<OerHeks> fedora?
<vimar> Hi
<uRock> !hi
<vimar> how You doing uRock ?
<uRock> !hello
<uRock> Alive.... What's up?
<jeremy31> vimar: This chat is for Ubuntu support, do you have a support issue?
<saor> I like beans
<uRock> on tacos?
<Atomix26> Hey, so I've been having an issue with HDMI audio for a while. My HDMI audio displays as a device when I use aplay, but it isn't listed through alsamixer
<OerHeks> alsamixer > F6 device
<Atomix26> no, like
<Atomix26> its not there in alsamixer
<Atomix26> hold on, lemme make some screenshots
<OerHeks> just one of the F6 menu
<Atomix26> https://i.imgur.com/eKYGDuD.png
<Atomix26> apologies, what you want is in the very middle
<Atomix26> ok something really super weird happened
<Atomix26> long story short, my laptop decided to go into sleep mode because of power things
<Atomix26> and when it came back on, I had audio mounted on my tv
<Atomix26> like I already had HDMI audio selected in audio, but nothing was coming out
<Atomix26> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75985
<Atomix26> I think I've been having this bug
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 75985 in Driver/nouveau "[NVC1] HDMI audio device only visible after rescan" [Normal,New]
<Atomix26> approximately
<Atomix26> no
<Atomix26> eh. I have a solution now, time to science it
<popsch> is there a way to use xmodmap to bind a key to two modifiers? I want the capslock key to be like pressing ctrl_l + shift_l
<sarnold> popsch: hmm, I can't recall ever seeing that before, and I'm not seeing any references to that in the xkbcomp, setxkbmap, xmodmap, xkeyboard-config manpages..
<pragmaticenigma> popsch: I can't find any documentation either for setting one key to emulate the pushing of two/multiple keys. The best I can can think of is maybe assigning the key press to a macro
<popsch> what I now did is that I assigned it the Hyper_L key and made Mod3 to be Hyper_L
<popsch> this way I can at least bind some unique combos to it
<Evil-Bob> hello there, i need a little help I"m trying to put together a script that calls on xinput.  I have a ps4 controller.  when i plug it in it has a diffent Name in xinput then it does when it's on blue tooth.  what i'm trying to accomplish is to have it not fuction as a mouse after i run this script but to resume if it's ran again.  i've come up with something that works.  but it only works for the "bluetooth mode"
<Evil-Bob> this is what i have so far https://pastebin.com/DZ7F6Fij like i said it works but only for the "Wireless controller" I wrote another one calling he sony name in xinput --list how can i combine them?
<Sven_vB> are there other efficient methods except inotify, to have a process that sleeps until a certain file is deleted?
<tomreyn> the other option is checking whether it exists in regular intervals.
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Gerowen> I would think you could use an if statement in conjunction with a sleep timer to check if a file exists, and if it doesn't, do something.  So check if it exists, if it does, wait X time, check again, if it doesn't, do something.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, oh wait, did you mean the "only" other option?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: the only other option besidesinotify that i personally know of.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, ok. :) then I'll stay around in case someone else knows another.
<pragmaticenigma> Evil-Bob: There is no way to really "cobime" them as the state flag only has two possible outputs. What you would need to do is figure out which device is active. Using the state check to set another variable that could hold a more meaningful value.
<pragmaticenigma> Then use the variable with the more meaningful value to run your disable scripts
<Sven_vB> maybe I can use processes instead. can a child process whose stdin is a pipe to its parent, detect when its parent closed the parent side of the pipe, even if it doesn't send actual input data?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Pipes are typically one way... the send, no recieve
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, yeah the only thing I want to signal is the parent closing its pipe. I don't need any input data so far.
<Sven_vB> the parent process keeps running after that btw
<Evil-Bob> thanks. well I know the device active depends on rather or not the controller is plugged in. if it's not and running off bluetooth it's the 'Wireless Controller" if it's plugged in it's Sony Interactive Entertainment Wireless Controller
<Sven_vB> maybe I should just spawn a netcat shell and observe /proc/sekf
<Sven_vB> */proc/self/fd
<Evil-Bob> so what i have now is two copys of that pasted script one with device="Wireless Contoller" and the other device='Sony Interactive Entertainment Wireless Controller'
<Evil-Bob> I should be able to have device1 and 2 right?
<Evil-Bob> could i use a wild card or something to get pull Wireless controler out of xinput --list?
<pragmaticenigma> Evil-Bob: make one script, and create two variables state_wireless and state_sony... using the correct "device" to set each one... then you can read those states and determine the appropriate action you would like to send to xinput for disabling and enabling
<sarnold> Sven_vB: I believe that if you've got a unix socket between two processes, it will return as "won't block" on reads or writes on select() or poll() -- double-check before going too far down this route, but I'm pretty sure I've read that it would work :)
<Evil-Bob> thanks for the help! i'll give it a shot and let you know if the thing toggles the way i want. i shall combime them yet!
<Sven_vB> sarnold, oh right I think with select() there's a difference between no data and close.
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks!
<truexfan81> on 19.04 if i create an xorg.conf.d directory in /etc/X11 will it use configs that i put in there?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: I think I read it in the context of "don't assume that select() returning your fd means it has data to read, it just meant that there was a moment when it wouldn't *block*"
<pragmaticenigma> Evil-Bob: Take a look at this: https://pastebin.com/56KwAHf4 NOTE!!! I have not tested or verified this code, use at your own risk
<OerHeks> truexfan81, that is the idea, yes.
<Evil-Bob> thanks a lot.
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: Think the docs now point to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ .
<Ryvius> Has anyone else experienced that your Firefox theme gets disabled on every restart?
<Evil-Bob> damnit i keep getting almost there
<sarnold> Bashing-om: /etc/X11 is mentioned like a dozen times before /usr/share/X11/ is mentioned: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<Moule_Noir> Whats up everyone?
<tomreyn> also on http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/man5/xorg.conf.5.html ( truexfan81 was asking about disco )
<Evil-Bob> hello Moule_Noir!
<Moule_Noir> You use i3wm?
<Evil-Bob> I do not. i'm assuming that it's a windows manager?
<Moule_Noir> I can't get burp suite to work with i3wm, but works if i sign in to Ubuntu
<Moule_Noir> yeah a windows manager
<tomreyn> truexfan81: be sure to call these files .conf, or they might be ignored
<Evil-Bob> sorry bro not very helpful in that regard
<Moule_Noir> no worries
<Evil-Bob> Moule_Noir, i've googled a bit, it should just work. whats wrong?
<Evil-Bob> all you need is java from what i've read
<truexfan81> turns out my xorg.conf setup was correct, my issue was a gnome-settings problem, all is as good as it can be for now
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: :D
<truexfan81> only thing i can do now that would improve the display stuff would be to spend $400 or so and switch from nvidia to amd
<pragmaticenigma> truexfan81: I had to sign out for a moment, would you mind repeating the issue you're experiencing?
<truexfan81> issue i'm experiencing is the well known one when running nvidia and more than one display, having to choose between video tearing or video judder
<truexfan81> pipeline off = video tearing, pipeline on= video judder
<truexfan81> to me both are equally annoying
<pragmaticenigma> truexfan81: hmm, not familiar with that one...
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | saor
<ubottu> saor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<saor> I didnt ask you a question related to this channel you weirdo
<pragmaticenigma> saor: I don't read or accept PMs...
<Evil-Bob> it's not often you hear weirdo,  but now  i really want to know what was asked
<saor> I literally just asked if he was the same person who uses that nick in another net
<saor> lol
<Evil-Bob> pragmaticenigma, by the way with your help i've fixed my issue.thank you
<pragmaticenigma> you're welcome Evil-Bob
<Evil-Bob> i abondoned the whole name thing and just used xinput id. i realized that doesn't change rather or not the controller is plugged in.
<pragmaticenigma> Evil-Bob: Probably a better plan, names can and do change as developers work on drivers or better identification methods for the device. Typically the hardware IDs don't
<Evil-Bob> sudo mow my lawn
#ubuntu 2019-07-19
<deadmund> I followed a guide and made a .deb package.  How can I submit it to be included in the Ubuntu repositories?
<deadmund> I think it's a hot mess!  But I tested it and it does appear to work right now.
<ekaj> running ubuntu 18.04, trying the 2nd answer located here, python script in /bin/myscript.py isn't running. does it also need to be executable even if i call "python /bin/myscript.py" ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<sarnold> ekaj: what errors do you get?
<pragmaticenigma> deadmund: You may want to start with searching and finding documentation that readily available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream
<ekaj> well i'm used to centos and there being a /var/log/cron log, but i don't see that file. also, i don't see the output in ps
<ekaj> so no errors that i've found yet sarnold
<deadmund> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<sarnold> ekaj: aha, cron usually mails errors to people, look in /var/spool/mail/root or similar
<ekaj> hold on
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: which python version is your script targeting? Also, /bin is not where you should be placing your own stuff
<ekaj> in syslog i do see "CRON[413]: (root) CMD (python /bin/myscript.py &)"
<ekaj> 2.7
<ekaj> it's currently in bin because i was following a different guide that didn't work
<ekaj> it's usually in /home/user
<ekaj> also nothing in /var/spool/mail
<ekaj> i went ahead and moved it back to /home and updated crontab
<sarnold> ekaj: try taking that & off
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: You should be able to run a python script from your home folder. If I'm planning on something being more perm, I use /opt
<ekaj> rebooting, 1s
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: Yes, sarnold is right... don't launch your script with "&" at the end until you have confirmed it is actually working, and for sure do not use & in a cron tass
<pragmaticenigma> *task
<mattfly> does anyone know how can i get the ip of a android phone connected thru kde connect from my computer?
<ekaj> no change removing the &
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: Is the device connected via USB?
<mattfly> wifi
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: does the script have any print statements?
<Ryvius> ekaj: I think the systemd solution is more modern, maybe give it a try
<ekaj> pragmaticenigma yes
<ekaj> but it prints to a file as well
<pragmaticenigma> Ryvius: that's a nice suggestions, but we have to get the script executing first
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: Is the script a direct copy from the CentOS box?
<Ryvius> It executes if he runs it manually, yes?
<pragmaticenigma> Ryvius: no, it's not
<ekaj> pragmaticenigma no, no centos boxes were used. it was made on the box i'm trying to get it to run on boot
<ekaj> and yes it runs manually
<Ryvius> So he's trying to autorun something that doesn't work at all?
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: is it possible to post the script to paste.ubuntu.com?
<ekaj> the script runs and works fine
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: or explain what the script does?
<sarnold> I didn't love how *one* line on crontab turned into multiple systemd files
<ekaj> essentially records video when a door is opened, uploads the script via scp when door closes, repeats
<ekaj> plus a bunch of error checking
<ekaj> so i noticed it's breaking when it tries to establish an ssh connection
<sarnold> ekaj: try adding something like writing the date to a file in /var/log/sarnold in the first or second line of the script -- maybe it's executing, but just not working when run through cron
<ekaj> it is executing, it's failing when it tries to establish an ssh connection
<sarnold> aha there we go :)
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: what are you using to establish the SSH connection? A library or system call?
<ekaj> before i do the try/catch for my ssh connections i have an "Attempting ssh connection.." line, but nothing is written after that
<ekaj> paramiko
<ekaj> worst case scenario i can just autologin the user i think? But I'd prefer not to
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: It might not be so much a difference in platforms as much as the progression of certain elements moving into userspace and attempts to ensure the system is secured when no user is active
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: I'm not familiar with paramiko... I typically use subprocess to make an outgoing connection
<ekaj> i had assumed it was something userspace related
<ekaj> is there a way to just auto-login the user then?
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: You can auto login a user... should be in the settings control panel, Users
<ekaj> no gui :p
<pragmaticenigma> oh
<pragmaticenigma> well... that's a bit trickier
<ekaj> intention is for this device (when it works) to just sit somewhere forever and do this
<ekaj> so didn't bother installing one
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: I can understand that philosophy... the intention is for it to run as a system service though?
<pragmaticenigma> or "like" a system service
<ekaj> i don't know, i was just going to have the user run the process
<ekaj> doesn't matter which user
<ekaj> all of the paths in the file are hardcoded
<sarnold> ekaj: another possibility is to use incron or systemd units: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.path.html
<ekaj> i had just stumbled on this as well https://selivan.github.io/2017/12/27/console-autologin-systemd-ubuntu.html
<sarnold> ekaj: that way you could get the files a lot faster than waiting a full minute, *and* it wouldn't run the script every minute, 1440 times a day, just when needed
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: in truth, if you could get that running, I suspect you could get your python script going
<ekaj> it doesn't run every minute, it runs a while true: loop and constantly runs
<sarnold> eek. that might be way worse, depending on what you're doing :)
<ekaj> it has to catch a door as soon as it opens, so if i had it on a timer i could potentially miss people
<ekaj> a reed switch is tied to some of the gpio pins on the pi
<ekaj> pragmaticenigma were you referring to the autologin?
<pragmaticenigma> ywa
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<ekaj> shoulda just bought a damn camera lol
<sarnold> :)
<ekaj> it's been fun though, learned quite a bit
<pragmaticenigma> ekaj: or look into the project "motion" which does a lot of that stuff
<ekaj> it doesn't need motion detection though.. i woulda used that one if it did
<pragmaticenigma> i use "motion" for my cameras to detect and record when it sense motion. I believe a camera can be configured to trigger with switches as well
<ekaj> the reason it's tied to a reed switch is that the only time people use this particular door is when something is being stolen, or an emergency
<ekaj> but traffic passes by it on a regular basis
<pragmaticenigma> kind of sounds like if it was working before... why change anything with the OS?
<ekaj> i had to manually run it before
<ekaj> also, this link worked, which is odd because i didn't set a password https://selivan.github.io/2017/12/27/console-autologin-systemd-ubuntu.html
<ekaj> well script runs but now there's a new error yay.
<sarnold> yay :D
<ekaj> interesting, receiving two errors, seems to maybe be some type of race condition
<ekaj> but anyways, my ubuntu specific part is solved, thanks all for the help
<ekaj> oh fixed it.. either the network service hasn't started yet is one cause, other cause is because i didnt' remove the script in root's crontab, so root made the file in /home/user/logfile.log, so it said permission denied and failed
<ekaj> when user tried to run
<elPuma> I recently installed the email client seamonkey and noticed that the icon does not remain in the dock after I close out of the app. I right-clicked the icon in the dock while seamonkey was running but there was no option to "add to favorites". Any ideas?
<elPuma> For context, this is SeaMonkey 2.49.4 on Ubuntu 19.04 x86_64
<elPuma> The documentation is bit outdated. It mentions GNOME panel.
<uRock> "gnome panel" it's been a while since I heard that one
<uRock> elPuma, You're trying to add the launcher to the bar?
<elPuma> , uRock yes exactly
<uRock> elPuma,  This might give you a new gray hair or two. https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<elPuma> , uRock word thanks.
<uRock> elPuma, anytime
<elPuma> does the foo.desktop file have to be saved in `~/Desktop`?
<elPuma> whoops, ignore backticks. I ask because I try to remove or hide superfluous default directories so they don't clutter my home. But
<uRock> elPuma, I'm looking. I am pretty sure they go somewhere else
<elPuma> this seems necessary.
<uRock> elPuma, should be able to drop them in /usr/share/applications/
<uRock> That's where the rest of them are.
<elPuma> The .desktop files for the launcher icons are typically saved in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<elPuma> Update: Partial success. The icon is in the applications menu. So I can access it with the super button now. Still can't add it to the dock, but I'm good with this. I just wanted an easy option to launch the app in case I forgot the command I created for in .bash_aliases
<Bashing-om> elPuma: On xfce4 here - and yes /usr/share/applications/ :)
<elPuma> The logo is pretty ugly anyways lol
<elPuma> Wait nevermind. I can add to favorites from the super/applications menu. Everything is right again. It's weird how so much of what I learn about unix related tools stems from a desire to change some minor cosmetic thing, or to save a few keystrokes in bash
<ekaj> hunter
<slyrobot> tomreyn any development for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1833829 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833829 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "High memory usage by Xorg with Kubuntu 18.04, plasma-desktop, nvidia 390" [Undecided,New]
<maxcell_> I'm trying to activate the BFQ scheduler via grub boot options, for kernel 4.21>, but it isn't working on ubuntu.
<sarnold> maxcell_: do you get any error messages?
<maxcell_> sarnold, no it boots fine but when i type the command to show what's going on i only have MQ-Deadline and None activated.
<maxcell_> I need bfq-mq or bfq for my rotate disk
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers
<OerHeks> For Ubuntu 19.10 (Linux 4.20) onwards, multiqueue is enabled by default providing the bfq, kyber, mq-deadline and none I/O schedulers.
<maxcell_> i don't have bfq here, only mq-deadline and none OerHeks
<maxcell_> let me show you.
<sarnold> maxcell_: try "modprobe bfq" then try setting your scheduler again
<maxcell_> sarnold, OerHeks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7PpZw6dPzt/
<maxcell_> sarnold, ok
<maxcell_> yay worked
<sarnold> woot
<maxcell_> how i can make bfq goes up on the boot?
<maxcell_> thank you very much sarnold
<maxcell_> hehe
<sarnold> maxcell_: sticking a file in /etc/modules-load.d/ with the module name will be enough to get it loaded, but I'm not sure if there's a similarly polite way to change it for all your devices automatically or not
<maxcell_> sarnold, that is https://community.chakralinux.org/t/how-to-enable-the-bfq-i-o-scheduler-on-kernel-4-12/6418 an udev rule on this website to do that
<sarnold> maxcell_: oh cool!
<maxcell_> i've used many times it works
<maxcell_> you only need to make the code right by changing the deadline to mq-deadline and cfq to bfq
<maxcell_> also the first bfq is actually mq-deadline
<maxcell_> gonna reboot to test
<maxcell_> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y6zSTkGjj6/
<sarnold> huzzah!
<maxcell_> o/
<sarnold> thanks maxcell_ :)
<maxcell_> i thank you haha
<maxcell_> there is any way to activate top hot corner on ubuntu?
<sarnold> that's way outside my experience, but there's some extensions on https://extensions.gnome.org/# that mention hot corners and hot dogs
<sarnold> time to go grab some dinner, have fun :)
<maxcell_> ok ok
<maxcell_> have a good one
<OerHeks> gnome-tweaks
<OerHeks> https://www.fosslinux.com/4184/how-to-enable-hot-corners-in-ubuntu-18-04.htm
<maxcell_> OerHeks, i'm on this website lol, but can we install gnome-extensions from outside on this new gnome?
<maxcell_> i thought it was blocked (only way by downloading via apt-get or so)
<maxcell_> OerHeks, i'm going to try
<OerHeks> ‘custom hot corners’ in softwarecenter
<OerHeks> and then enable / tweak it with gnome-tweaks
<maxcell_> nice
<maxcell_> worked
<maxcell_> thanks dude
<maxcell_> i love how friendly ubuntu are
<maxcell_> and things just works the way you want to
<mallu0987> On ubuntu18.04 do scripts in /etc/init.d will get run after a reboot?
<metacontent> yes
<mallu0987> metacontent where in the boot sequence scripts in init.d get triggered?
<metacontent> mallu0987: I'm not sure, but check out `man systemd` for more information
<mallu0987> ok thanks
<aneon> I am trying to run a program thru crontab with - @reboot /bin/sleep 300 && /usr/bin/evebox -v -D /tmp --datastore sqlite --input /var/log/suricata/eve.json &>/dev/null but it didn't work, is the crontab syntax correct?
<aneon> let me reboot and check modified crontab
<aneon> uhh it didn't work
<Gallomimia> hey. is there a way i can make firefox NOT quit after the last window closes? very annoying. then it always opens the last tab i already closed when i open something else.... (ubuntu 19.04)
<aneon> created a startup script from KDE and that failed too
<aneon> script is working from console
<aneon> looks like I need to create a service file and execute the script from there
<Gallomimia> running a script from crontab didn't work?
<Gallomimia> like... use a text editor, like vi
<HaMsTeRs> thanks, I finally managed to got it working
<HaMsTeRs> it's because I entered the wrong user name
<HaMsTeRs> thanks
<aneon> Gallomimia: yeah, it didn't
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Is System Profile reliable for benchmark tests when testing different system loads?
<sid21g> Guys I have just set up Ubuntu 18.04 dual boot alongside Windows10, everything was smooth when i was loging in Ubuntu after the last time I logged in Windows now when i try Ubuntu I am unable to reach the login screen
<sid21g> This is the error loghttps://ibb.co/Bg8YFwK
<CountryfiedLinux> Why do people still recommend dual-booting? It's always safer to use a separate drive.
<Barabacha> whenever I ssh into my Ubuntu server, the console prints "Computer reboot required", can I check why does it need to reboot?
<sid21g> CountryfiedLinux: Maybe coz they are scared of fucking up with linux and want smething to work with in times of crisis
<sid21g> *log https://ibb.co/Bg8YFwK
<CountryfiedLinux> I've been dual-burned in the past and would never recommend dual-booting to anyone.
<aneon> well now it works via systemd
<sid21g> @aneon how does it change the boot process? Does it make dual boot difficult to run?
<aneon> lately, the dual boot stuff doesn't work
<aneon> you need to delete secure boot keys and set it to "other os" from bios
<aneon> secure boot is garbage
<gogeta> @aneon not relly my pc you just set it from hp keys to custom key
<aneon> some people think adding "secure" to anything and then breaking the stuff is the right way
<gogeta> you dont need to deleted anything
<sid21g> gogeta: what should be done
<sid21g> ?
<aneon> as a precaution, on my tower I removed keys
<gogeta> @sid21gyou bios under securty should have the abilty to set it to use custom keys
<gogeta> then it will booot under efi
<gogeta> relly depends on the pc
<gogeta> some you have to use legicy bios mode
<aneon> anyway I get back to my tasks
<gogeta> also the usb stick should have been set to gpt efi
<gogeta> @aneon should not do that as that stores your windows key if you every wanna go back or dual boot
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm confused with PC benchmark info. Which part is higher is better, or lower is better? Should I assume if an atom processor has a lower number in a benchmark than my i7 that higher is better, or vice-versa?
<CountryfiedLinux> It shows my info and other hardware below mine in each category.
<gogeta> @CountryfiedLinux depends on the softwhere and yes the i7 is better lol
<CountryfiedLinux> gogeta, I know it's better, but I'm trying to figure out how to read these benchmarks as to which benchmark parts are higher is better and which are lower is better. If the weaker processor has the lower number does that mean that higher is better, and if the weaker processor has the higher number does that mean that higher is better?
<lotuspsychje> we dont take polls here CountryfiedLinux
<CountryfiedLinux> That second part should be lower is better
<lotuspsychje> focus on actual ubuntu support questions please
<CountryfiedLinux> lotuspsychje, I'm not asking for polling, just trying to figure out how to read these benchmarks. It doesn't specify each part being higher is better or lower is better.
<lotuspsychje> CountryfiedLinux: hardware & benchmarking there are other channels for, like ##hardware
<Sweedish> @gogeta i7 is faster. "better" depends upon your criteria. @CountryfiedLinux it depends . some benchmark graphics have lower is better, others have higher is better. can you link us to an concrete example?
<aneon> any ideas on how to kill a daemon & zombies, my program doesn't have exit or shutdown option
<CountryfiedLinux> Sweedish, https://pastebin.com/faBpwdF6 I don't know which ones represent higher is better and which ones represent lower is better.
<CountryfiedLinux> I assume that a lower powered processor with a higher number would indicate that lower is better, and if it has a lower number that would indicate higher is better.
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic | Sweedish CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> Sweedish CountryfiedLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> move to the right channels please
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm almost done lotuspsychje just give me a minute please. It's not very busy here right now. Not likely to get help elsewhere atm.
<ayekat> aneon: zombies are already "dead" - they just need to be reaped by their parent process (typically by calling wait/waitpid) - otherwise they'll keep occupying a PID
<aneon> okay, I will try /bin/kill -9 $MAINPID
<ayekat> aneon: what's the program in question? is it a service/daemon?
<lotuspsychje> CountryfiedLinux: its still not ubuntu related, if you want to continue, pm or meet each other in better channel
<ayekat> aneon: yeah no, don't do that
<aneon> ayekat: dragonfly-mle
<ayekat> aneon: how do you start it?
<aneon> ayekat: /usr/local/dragonfly-mle/bin/dragonfly-mle -r /usr/local/dragonfly-mle -p -v
<ayekat> aneon: does it background itself? or why do you need to kill it (i.e. does ^C not just quit it?)
<aneon> kill it
<aneon> doesn't bg
<ayekat> so where's the problem?
<aneon> I cant start it later since it chroots
<aneon> I can start it but it doesn't work well
<ayekat> that sentence about chroot doesn't make much sense to me - and what do you mean with "doesn't work well"?
<aneon> when I try to start again it errors saying can not enter chroot, there are zombies
<aneon> so I kill zombies first
<aneon> I am trying to automate as much as possible
<ayekat> ... sounds like badly written software to me
<aneon> primarily BSD-ish
<aneon> not everyone get it working on Linux
<aneon> there is a docker build but I am trying to avoid it since it destroys config files
<furaidi> does anyone checked installation current stable on laptops with eMMc already?
<sid21g> Hello aneon did what we discussed here but still no login screen for Ubuntu
<ayekat> uh... if something destroyed config files (or any files for that matter), I probably wouldn't decide to run it directly on my host rather than containerised or virtualised...
<ayekat> sid21g: do you get a GRUB menu when the system starts?
<ayekat> sid21g: (or if not, do you know how to make it appear?)
<sid21g> yes! problem starts after I choose ubuntu
<ayekat> sid21g: try hitting `e` (I believe? it's marked at the bottom of the screen) to get into the boot arguments editor, and pass systemd.unit=multiuser.target to the kernel command line
<ayekat> this way at least you get a TTY login, and can try to diagnose things from the command line (instead of staring at a frozen boot screen)
<ayekat> sid21g: wait, not
<ayekat> it's systemd.unit=multi-user.target (with a dash)
<aneon> ayekat: I want it to not create directories in wrong places, when I change the config and initiate docker build, some strange stuff creates directories in /opt and causes confusion. Anyway, I am not using docker; it doesn't appeal to me
<ayekat> aneon: I see - but that program looks like quite a complex and fragile beast to me, so I'd consider using docker the lesser evil
<ayekat> but anyway, zombie processes are annoying, and I don't think you can simply kill them away
<sid21g> ayekat: this way at least you get a TTY login, and can try to diagnose things from the command line, i wish i could debug
<aneon> lets see, I am tryin to figure out machine learning in security. It is shallow but I am trying to see what it does exactly
<ayekat> sid21g: well, do you get a login screen at least? or does it get stuck again?
<sid21g> Let me reboot and test
<ayekat> sid21g: you could look at the journal from the previous boot (i.e. `journalctl -b -1`), and maybe it tells you what happened when it reached the graphical stage
<ayekat> aneon: well, I have experience in neither one nor the other, so I'm afraid I won't be able to help further than "not waiting for child processes is bad" :-/
<aneon> hopefully I will fix it
<bryanroderyck> hello , can i upgrade ubuntu 16.04 to ubutu 18 ?
<ayekat> yes
<bryanroderyck> ayekat, what is the best way?
<ayekat> I'm not sufficiently proficient with ubuntu to give a good answer to that
<bryanroderyck> ayekat, ok thanks
<ayekat> bryanroderyck: I know that there is the graphical upgrade tool, and there's a command line tool (`do-upgrade` or something), and they both seem to work fine
<ayekat> I mean... "fine" - modulo all the issues that may arise with an ubuntu upgrade, that is
<ayekat> bryanroderyck: ah, `do-release-upgrade`, apparently - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<anonymip> can someone please help me on how to chanche hostname on Ubunti 18.04.2
<sid21g> nothing seems to work
<anonymip> I've tried both using hostnamectl set-hostname <new_hostname> and also manually editing /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, but when I reboot the hostname is back to the previous one
<ayekat> anonymip: so after editing /etc/hostname and rebooting, the content of /etc/hostname is back to the old one...?
<anonymip> yes
<ayekat> that... doesn't sound right
<anonymip> isn't that strange?
<sid21g> @ayekat failed to type anything
<anonymip> also when I do: sudo service hostname restart, I get: Failed to restart hostname.service: Unit hostname.service is masked.
<ayekat> sid21g: where? do you get a TTY login screen or not?
<sid21g> I did not
<sid21g> https://ibb.co/Bg8YFwK
<BuffaloWingVapor> When a user locks the computer screen, how would that affect rsync running in a terminal window (assuming computer is not set to suspend automatically)?
<sid21g> this is what i see
<ayekat> sid21g: that's what you see when you attempt to boot into the graphical session (at least that's the same picture you posted above)
<Mead> sooo... someone posted a solution for a bug with 18.04 and Kodi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kodi/+bug/1836828/comments/9  can anyone elaborate on this? It says I need to download a file and install it...  How do I install it?
<ayekat> ... but I assume you see the same thing this time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836828 in kodi (Ubuntu) "Kodi crashes when trying to play any video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sid21g> ayekat: I am unable to do anything
<ayekat> sid21g: yes, if you get stuck at the same place, you can't do anything
<sid21g> then whats the way forward?
<ayekat> I'm out of ideas - not being able to boot to the TTY is pretty limiting
<anonymip> hmm, I found this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389098&page=2 , and removing  ubuntu cloud packages did the trick, now th new host name sticks.
<ayekat> sid21g: what graphics card do you have?
<sid21g> AMD Radeon R7 M360 and Intel HD Graphics 520
<sid21g> ayekat:
<ayekat> oh, two...
<sid21g> Intel HD Graphics is the built in one
<ayekat> I'm a bit confused that it stays stuck like this, though
<sid21g> but it does stop at diferent stages
<ayekat> I'd expect it to either just turn blank (and then it's a graphics issue, and booting to a TTY *should* work), or that systemd starts the timeout counter for whatever service is blocking
<sid21g> i sent the similar one coz i thought it makes no difference
<ayekat> but that it just stays blocked in the boot screen like that... then again, I'm really not familiar at all with those dual-graphics-card setups and their quirks (mode changes, etc.)
<sid21g> let me sent you the latest
<sid21g> I also think its the timeout counter
<sid21g> https://ibb.co/1RwBqT0
<sid21g> @ayekat this is how it looked this time
<sid21g> https://ibb.co/1RwBqT0
<ayekat> unless someone else has a better idea, I'd probably also try passing `nomodeset` to the kernel command line - but that's just a random suggestion
<sid21g> but where can I do that?
<sid21g> I cannot type anything
<sid21g> ayekat:
<ayekat> sid21g: it's a kernel command line option - you put it the same place where you put systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<sid21g> but i was unable to put that too
<ayekat> AH!
<ayekat> so "boot to TTY" was actually never really attempted
<sid21g> I am so sorry if I wasn't clear at any stage!
<ayekat> sid21g: do you get a GRUB boot menu when you boot?
<sid21g> yes I do get that and now I know i should open it in recovery mode
<ayekat> uh... "recovery mode"?
<sid21g> Ok am quite, you tell.
<sid21g> grub is visible I have option to open Ubuntu/Windows
<ayekat> anyway, at the bottom of the menu, there's typically some text that tells you which key allows you to edit the kernel command line (I think it's `e`, or maybe F10, or whatever)
<ayekat> does it say anything there? if yes, press that, and you should be put into some minimalistic text editor interface
<sid21g> give me a few I will try that right away
<ayekat> tell me when you're there
<tuxinator> hi everybody
<tuxinator> does somebody have experience using cubic for live iso customization?
<abbiya> how to purge docker logs when using journald as log driver ?
<sid21g> https://ibb.co/qFwgyfR
<sid21g> https://ibb.co/qFwgyfR
<zamba> i don't know what i'm doing wrong, but i'm having terrible performance in my ubuntu desktop
<sid21g> Output after running the journal comand https://ibb.co/jrymJNM
<aneon> abbiya: truncate -s 0 /var/log/docker
<zamba> and i seem to have the same problem with all my installations.. on the system i'm working on now loading a particular web page (probably with some js code) renders my computer totally useless.. the mouse cursor starts to freeze up and if i'm not quick to do ctrl + w to close the tab, the computer will spiral into a complete halt..
<abbiya>  /var/log$ ls docker
<abbiya> ls: cannot access 'docker': No such file or directory
<aneon> it is somewhere /var/lib/ i think
<aneon> search it
<sid21g> Output after running the journal comand https://ibb.co/jrymJNM aneon
<aneon> sid21g: I a not familiar with secure boot
<abbiya> var/lib/docker is a directory full of different things
<aneon> when I used to dualboot linux stuff on a single disk I used to install uEFI on MBR and other OS in legacy mode with their grub on /
<aneon> abbiya: you need to run find and truncate
<aneon> LOGDIR="/var/lib/docker"
<ayekat> sid21g: GDM failing means you're still booting into graphical mode - did you add the systemd.unit=… option correctly? (see /proc/cmdline)
<ayekat> sid21g: but anyway, now that you're in the journal, you can scroll down (with G you get to the end) - do you see anything useful there?
<sid21g> its a 20k line output
<aneon> and later make a loop
<ayekat> sid21g: yeah, but the interesting part is at the end
<sid21g> I doubt there is anyway to create an output file of it
<aneon> or try this = find /var/lib/docker -type f -iname '*.log' -print0 | xargs -0 truncate -s0
<ayekat> sid21g: you can `journalctl -b -1 >boot.log`, and then paste that
<sid21g> @ayekat this is the end
<sid21g> https://ibb.co/qFwgyfR
<sid21g> @ayekat but where would that log saved and would it be accessible via windows?
<ayekat> sid21g: no, but you can just use a paste service from ubuntu
<ayekat> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ayekat> hm... how does this bot work
<ayekat> sid21g: journalctl -b -1 | curl -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io/
<Mead>  someone posted a solution for a bug I have with with my 18.04 install and Kodi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kodi/+bug/1836828/comments/9  it says to download and install libdrm-amdgpu1_2.4.95-1~18.04.1_amd64.deb  but in the link provided I don't see that file, how do I get that file and how do I install it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836828 in kodi (Ubuntu) "Kodi crashes when trying to play any video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sid21g> wow did not know that @ayekat this is life changing
<ayekat> sid21g: there's dozens of paste services like those
<ayekat> ... oh, they left
 * ayekat hopes they're not actually using IRC on the same machine that they're also debugging
<ZaZaGX> hi
<Mead> Hello
<ZaZaGX> do you use ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> yes
<ayekat> ZaZaGX: what did you break?
<Mead> what didn't he break?
<tuxinator> can't find the place where "Try Ubuntu before installing" menu entry is defined on the live CD and cubic does not seem to create the correct auto boot entry for 19.04
<ZaZaGX> i broke my dd command
<lotuspsychje> tuxinator: cubic isnt an official supported package on ubuntu
<ZaZaGX> of ubuntu mate for the raspberry pi
<ZaZaGX> it won't load
<lotuspsychje> !arm | ZaZaGX for PI support
<ubottu> ZaZaGX for PI support: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> tuxinator: maybe you can contact the cubic maintainer/forum or seek a channel with !alis
<ZaZaGX> i don't think i'm suppose to do sudo sync afterwards
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaGX: type /join #ubuntu-arm
<lotuspsychje> Mead: i was wondering yesterday, are you using official kodi from apt, or did you add a ppa?
<tuxinator> lotuspsychje: any other officialy supported method? or any other idea for a bootable live cd which is easily customizable for a machine which will only be used by guests and should reset on reboot (some kind of kiosk mode)
<lotuspsychje> tuxinator: we hear good things on cubic, think its a pro package, but we just cant support it here, i hope you understand
<lotuspsychje> see also https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/secure-ubuntu-kiosk#0 tuxinator
<Mead> lotuspsychje: I'm using 17.6 from the offical Kodi ppa
<lotuspsychje> Mead: we dont support ppa's, this should really be tested from the 17.6 apt version on bionic only
<sid21g> This is how the output looks like http://ix.io/SP20
<sid21g> of the journal command
<Mead> it worked fine  until the update yesterday...
<sid21g> Sorry ix.io/10SP
<sid21g> http://ix.io/10SP
<ayekat> sid21g: that doesn't look like the right output (kodi on windows...?)
<sid21g> dont know where did i make the mistake
<sid21g> let me try again
<Mead> lotuspsychje: The bug report on launch pad says I need to install a specific library, but I can't find it in the link provided and even then I'm not sure how to manually install a library
<lotuspsychje> Mead: there are 2 ways of testing this, the official ubuntu way with kodi from apt, removing your ppa, or asking the kodi maintainer whats wrong with 17.6 version on the ppa, probably broken and reccomended to use latest
<PhoenyxCullen> I cannot add a openvpn connection in network-manager, I've already installed network-managager-openvpn.
<PhoenyxCullen> the openvpn command line utility works.
<PhoenyxCullen> sorry, was missing the ....openvpn-gnome piece.
<PhoenyxCullen> exit
<dreamcat4> hello. recently i cannot seem to ping 192.168.1.1 anymore. but it still works from a windows pc on same lan
<dreamcat4> anyone else experienced this issue?
<frib> I can't resolve domain names. Please help me thanks
<sweb> i have command /usr/local/bin/my-awesome-shell ... it's work like charm when i typing on shell, but when i add to cron with @reboot timing not work. both tested on root user and root cron
<sweb> it's just command to reconfigure my firewall using iptables, ufw and ipset and fail2ban
<sweb> any alternative to restart point for run special shell scrip
<sweb> ?
<ayekat> sweb: not sure about all the others, but iptables rules are not persistent across boots, so if you change them before a reboot, they won't stick around
<sweb> ayekat: any good alternative just i need after all initialize run sample scrip run same env as root shell level. i dont need to create service for that just simple shell after complete init
<ayekat> sweb: what is your goal? do you want the script to be run when the system starts up?
<sweb> ayekat: yeah, after all initialze steps, latest one, run with same env when i normally run the script with user. user is root
<Mathisen> why not put it in bash_profile ?
<sweb> Mathisen: user may be not loggin
<ayekat> Mathisen: because that would require them to log in as root
<sweb> Event is reboot not loggin
<ayekat> sweb: create a systemd service
<sweb> it's not service
<sweb> it's not anti pattern ?
<ayekat> sweb: no, but you want your script to run automatically at startup, which is done using a systemd service unit
<ayekat> and no, it's not an anti pattern
<ayekat> consider "the Firewall is up and functional" your "service" - and your script simply "starts" that "service" - makes sense to me
<Shibe> Hi. Anyone know why the ubuntu 5.2.1 and 5.2 builds are failing for amd64?
<Shibe> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.2.1/
<sweb> ayekat: what about Type of systemd ? simple,           exec, forking, oneshot, dbus,           notify or idle
<sweb> is there any sample for such my usecase ?
<ikonia> Shibe: have a look at the build logs
<Shibe> ikonia: '/home/kernel/COD/linux/include/linux/uuid.h:62:1: error: '-mindirect-branch' and '-fcf-protection' are not compatible'
<Shibe> hmm
<Shibe> seems like a bad compiler option?
<Shibe> are the devs aware or is there any place to contact them?
<ayekat> sweb: read their descriptions - but I guess you probably want `oneshot` there
<ayekat> sweb: if you want to do it cleanly, you could also add a script (or an option to your script) (or some other way) to tear down/reset your firewall setup, and have ExecStop= run that
<ayekat> see http://ix.io/1OTd for an example for how nftables.service does it
<Rostin___> hi
<Rostin___>  Is there ubuntu for rpi 4?
<sweb> ayekat: thanks a lot, you save my day
<ayekat> you're welcome ^^
<aneon> is anyone using fluentd, elastic & kibana on host?
<aruns> Hi guys, quick question
<aruns> If I use sudo update-alternatives --set php, this sets only the PHP CLI version, right?
<aruns> Not the Apache version as well?
<aruns> Everyone gives conflicting answers it seems.
<aneon> systemwide
<aruns> So that includes Apache?
<aneon> yeah
<aruns> Thanks.
<aneon> I think there is a slave provision, check documentation
<sid21g> http://sprunge.us/zvqji2 This is the response to the journalctl query
<sid21g> I set up dual boot on my system two days back and the ubuntu has stopped entering into the log screen mode, this is the output generated after I ran the journalctl query
<sid21g> http://sprunge.us/zvqji2
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<ayekat> sid21g: /usr/bin/gnome-shell: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmutter-2.so.0: undefined symbol: gbm_surface_create_with_modifiers
<ayekat> no idea if that is a fatal error, but it might be related
<ayekat> also, don't you have a second machine or any other way to connect to IRC, so you don't need to reboot each time for doing something? you've spend 4 hours on something that's normally just a matter of minutes
<ayekat> also: /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so: undefined symbol: drmModeListLessees
<ayekat> sid21g: are you using any special repositories for the graphics driver? have you recently updated your system?
<ayekat> ... also, for some reason this keeps spinning infinitely - I can see dozens of attempts for starting GDM, each failing the same way (AIGLX/amdgpu errors and then out)
<sid21g> Hello ayekat: I did try setting this up https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-635
<ayekat> ugh...
<sid21g> ayekat: Now i do have second machine
<ayekat> sid21g: looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver, did the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu package itself not work?
<ayekat> or why do you need the pro driver?
<sid21g> I was playing around, I had an external 4 GB graphic card, so thought why not set it up
<sid21g> oh sheesh just read the page you shared
<ayekat> I'll take a look at the script they provide - maybe they're doing sane things, and the issue is perhaps elsewhere
<sid21g> ok
<sid21g> thanks a lot, I will try to find something in it too
<sid21g> I have raised it up here too https://superuser.com/questions/1461723/boot-process-for-ubuntu-18-04-dual-booted-alongside-windows10-halts-before-log
<immu> hi alll
<ayekat> sid21g: what model have you got? (or which driver did you download?)
<sid21g> I have Lenovo ideapad-500-15ISK
<sid21g> attempted to set up this AMDGPU-PRO Driver Version 17.40 for Ubuntu 16.04.3
<ayekat> ... aaand they left
<alesan> hello. I downloaded the "nvidia" ubuntu image from "https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/learn/get-started-jetson-nano-devkit#write" Well I know I cannot look for technical support on that image here but maybe one can send me in the right direction
<alesan> I can mount that FS locally on my PC but how can I enable sshd?
<alesan> my installation is a headless one
<sid21g> ayekat: excuse me if you said something, net got disconnected
<alesan> I see the links in ./etc/rc4.d/S01ssh and also rc2 and rc5
<alesan> this means sshd will start? or not
<ayekat> sid21g: the install script looks sane, but it appears to install packages it ships on its own, instead of repo packages
<ayekat> sid21g: not sure if this may cause issues when interacting with the kernel, especially after upgrades
<ayekat> although, I would expect kernel modules to remain compatible throughout the lifetime of an ubuntu release (that's the entire point of having stable releases, after all), so... I don't see anything that would cause issues there
<alesan> and ssh is not enabled, OR it's 100% firewalled
<alesan> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.253 port 22: Connection refused
<ayekat> alesan: I'm not familiar with the debian/ubuntu abstraction/compatibility layers for sysv-style initscripts that are still lying around, but normally enabling a service happens by creating a symlink to the service under /etc/systemd/...
<ayekat> (i.e. /etc/rc{something}.d shouldn't really matter anymore)
<sid21g> ayekat: that is what is disturbing. I have no clue how a fresh was ripped by minimal changes
<ayekat> sid21g: did it actually ever work at some point?
<sid21g> yes it worked alright the couple of times I used to set it up
<alesan> ayekat, do you think it can be done by mounting the FS on the SD card on a different PC?
<sid21g> ayekat: but when I opened Windows and the next time i opened ubuntu the situation arise
<ayekat> alesan: yeah, just mount the root filesystem and create the symlink that would normally be created by `systemctl enable ...`
<ayekat> sid21g: no upgrade or anything inbetween?
<sid21g> no upgrade I set up 18.04 directly
<alesan> ayekat, I have no experience at all with this systemctl, is that systemd thing?
<ayekat> alesan: yes
<ayekat> alesan: daemons are expressed through service files that live under /usr/lib/systemd/... (sshd is probably /usr/lib/systemd/system/sshd.service)
<alesan> OJ
<alesan> I'll try
<alesan> ./etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/ssh.service
<alesan> ./etc/systemd/system/sshd.service
<alesan> these already exists
<ayekat> alesan: ah yes, so it should already be enabled
<alesan> why then :(
<ayekat> not sure what the /etc/systemd/system/sshd.service does there, though... but ¯\(°_o)/¯
<ayekat> the first one looks correct (and it should usually be a symlink to the file under /usr/lib/systemd/...)
<alesan> yeah
<alesan> the IP address I'm trying *is* right
<ayekat> but yeah, there's a couple of other factors that may influence this - multi-user.target not being reached, sshd failing, firewall, sshd running on a different port, ...
<sid21g> now am scared of setting up ubuntu from scratch again
<sid21g> If only I knew the problem is with graphic update or the dual boot itself
<ayekat> sid21g: I'm not sure if that's relevant, but the driver package there is for 16.04 - then again, if it worked at least once, that's still weird
<sid21g> is there any way windows drives' might be interfaring? Though I didn't find it possible
<ayekat> alesan: you could try looking at the journal on the filesystem with `journalctl -D /path/to/mount/var/log/journal/{large_id}`
<alesan> ayekat, now I have reinserted it in the original device I'll try again, do nmap etc
<caldarella> Hi guys I have dual boot Debian and Windows10 and I would like remove completely Debian and install Ubuntu. When I remove from live cd the partition of Debian with Gparted, how should I remove the Debian installed grub and install the new Ubuntu one? I have UEFI GPT and in the path /boot/efi/EFI/debian/ there is grubx64.efi
<ayekat> alesan: otherwise, out of curiosity, what is that /etc/systemd/system/sshd.service file? is it a symlink? (if yes, where?) otherwise, what is its content?
<alesan> ayekat, I'll try that in a few minutes
<alesan> # nmap 192.168.1.253 .... All 1000 scanned ports on tegra-ubuntu (192.168.1.253) are closed
<alesan> MAC Address: 00:04:4B:E6:17:29 (Nvidia)
<vlt> caldarella: I'd say the Ubuntu installer will do this itself.
<tuxinator> caldarella: if i get it right, just launch ubuntu setup, overwrite debian partition by formating and you should be fine
<tuxinator> vlt: same intention :D
<BluesKaj> alesan, I have to ask the obvious, is ssh-server installed on the remote machine?
<caldarella> tuxinator vlt removing the debian partition is not a problem, my doubt is that in the efi partition these folders are present: Boot, debian, Microsoft and inside the Boot folder there is the bootx64.efi file which has the same MD5 checksum as the present file in the debian directory: grubx64.efi
<alesan> BluesKaj, well, some files are there... including the binary
<ayekat> alesan: so yeah, have a look at the journal - because debugging that as a blackbox is not very efficient IMHO
<inflex> Is it possible to install Ubuntu with support for BOTH UEFI and CSM boot?  Trying to create a portable USB-stick but I can't be sure which type of hardware will be present
<alesan> ayekat, exactly
<inflex> Any idea if 'du' and 'df' will be updated to treat snap mount packages as some sort of special device / non-standard, because I'm sick to death of my terminal flooding out every time I want to check either, because of snap mounts.  Going to get far worse too when this obsession with snap keeps taking over everything
<inflex> I know I can alias off du / df with things like   'du -h | grep -v snap', but it shouldn't have to be done like that
<ayekat> inflex: I've got a snap-less 16.04 system (not sure if that's still possible with 18.04), so I'd say the cleanest approach if you don't like snap is to simply get rid of all the snap packages
<ayekat> (and with "packages", I obviously mean "distribution packages")
<leftyfb> !ot | inflex
<ubottu> inflex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alesan> ayekat, ./etc/systemd/system/sshd.service -> /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service
<ayekat> alesan: weird... so there's two symlinks to the same file?
<alesan> ayekat, there is NO /var/log/journal directory
<alesan> I have the impression I need to attach a monitor to this thing and perform some installation procvedure
<ayekat> ah yes, that's because - alright, create the /var/log/journal directory, then try again
<ayekat> (I forgot that debian-based distributions don't provide that directory by default, so the journal is not saved to disk by default)
<alesan> regular attributes?
<ayekat> drwxr-sr-x+ 4 root systemd-journal 4.0K 2017-09-14 15:58 /var/log/journal/
<alesan> it needs to be set like that?
<ayekat> but that may be different on ubuntu - otherwise edit /etc/systemd/journald.conf and set Storage=persistent
<ayekat> I think editing journald.conf is safer
<alesan> yeah
<alesan> should I delete the directory now I created?
<ayekat> probably better, yes
<alesan> starting up... I'll give it 5 min
<ayekat> with Storage=persistent, journald will create the directory itself
<alesan> yeah I figured
<alesan> OK now the directory is there
<alesan> now I got the logs...
<alesan> nothing about openssh or ssh
<alesan> I'll just wait for the cable to connect it to a monitor
<ayekat> maybe it simply doesn't reach multi-user.target...
<alesan> yeah
<alesan> I'll delay all of this to tomorrow when I get the cable
<alesan> thank's anyway! your help was very nice
<ayekat> np - good luck!
<ws2k3> so i have a ubuntu 14.04 and on apt-get update i get a few repo's and then 100% [Working] what can i do?
<ioria> !14.04 | ws2k3
<ubottu> ws2k3: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<ws2k3> hehe nice
<ws2k3> i know. but that wasnt the question.
<ioria> ws2k3, and what is ?
<tomreyn> see the topic for versions we support here
<tomreyn> if you need assistence upgrading to a supported release (rather than doing a fresh install), please say so.
<ws2k3> nevermind =)
<aikema> Getting issues with missing cryptsetup / crypto modules in my initramfs recently - had to boot an earlier kernel to bring system back online and think my current kernel may also be impacted after the initramfs script ran while installing updates.  Any suggestions?  (Running 19.04).  Relevant config excerpts here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/45mzTcRdXs/
<tomreyn> aikema: the incorrect resume device is configured in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/
<vlt> aikema: The initramfs build process seems to be very picky about /etc/crypttab.
<vlt> aikema: To not lock you out you can force to include the cryptsetup binary by `CRYPTSETUP=y update-initramfs ...`.
<tomreyn> either replace the resume device by your swap UUID or remove the file
<tomreyn> removing it will make update-initramfs guess the resume device, and document its guess as a warning when it runs
<tomreyn> s/document/report/
<tomreyn> is your /boot encrypted, too?
<aikema> tomreyn: had seen that but swapping the resume device for the one in /etc/crypttab just left me with no "RESUME error" but still the missing binaries noted if I do an "update-initramfs -u -k all"
<aikema> vlt: with "CRYPTSETUP=y update-initramfs -u -k all" still getting hte missing cryptsetup / crypto binaries error
<aikema> tomreyn: /boot is not encrypted
<tomreyn> aikema: can you quote said error message?
<aikema> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vZnm99cS95/
<aikema> err... now it's gone it looks like.  Removing the resume file worked... updating it hadn't
<tomreyn> solve the remaining issues, post your crypttab if you need more assistence
<aikema> tomreyn: /etc/crypttab contents were in my original paste (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/45mzTcRdXs/).  Now down to warnings.  Am a bit confused about the reference to a keyfile - only thing I see there is /dev/urandom where googling seemed to suggest this just replaces key with each reboot
<bryanroderyck> hello i have an dell n5010 and i have issue installing ubuntu 19  64 bit... https://dpaste.de/NmBR
<aikema> tomreyn: is size necessary for the resume?  Not seeing it in the crypttab eexample in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/System_configuration (for arch not ubuntu but should be similar) and strangely the the file the warning points me to doesn't exist on my system (may need to install a docs package or something like that I guess)
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: this morning you asked about an 16.04 to 18.04 lts upgrade?
<bryanroderyck> lotuspsychje,  yes i did i want to other version of ubuntu than ubuntu 16
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: you changed your mind, want clean install 19.04 now?
<bryanroderyck> cause i want to install blender 2.8 and other softwares
<tomreyn> aikema: README files are usually compressed, you should have /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/README.initramfs.gz as well as the crypttab(5) man page (run: man 5 crypttab)
<tomreyn> !man | aikema
<ubottu> aikema: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: please describe your issue to the channel, whats happening exactly?
<bryanroderyck> lotuspsychje, this ubuntu is only weeki have installed it  but it doesnt support all software
<aikema> tomreyn, I found /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup-initramfs/README.initramfs.gz via apt-file.  Strangely the swap line suggested in there for crypttab also doesn't include a size field - which is what I'm getting a warning about now having defined
<bryanroderyck> is my laptop a 64 bit comatible processor?  https://dpaste.de/NmBR
<immu> hi @lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> aikema: yes, size is needed in your case, it is documented in crypttab(5)
<legreffier> bryanroderyck: yes.
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: i3, yes 64bit capable
<aikema> tomreyn, I see this as the example swap in "man crypttab" - "cswap /dev/sda6 /dev/urandom cipher=aes-xts-plain64,size=256,hash=sha1,swap".  No size field there
<bryanroderyck> but why i want to install the ubuntu 64 it doesnt boot ?
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: elaborate 'doesnt boot' please, what happens exactly?
<tomreyn> aikema: hmm, right, maybe it's just warning you that it'll go with the default then
<OerHeks> oh, it just does not boot, no "it doesnt support all software"
<bryanroderyck> it switches off ..
<aikema> tomreyn, err... or I can't read.  At second look seeing a size=256 I glossed over the first time there.
<bryanroderyck> i dont see on the web people talking about dell n5010 having problem with ubuntu 64 bit?
<OerHeks> bryanroderyck, did you check the iso?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> aikema: make that you and me ;)
<bryanroderyck> i should try to install it from usb key ...are there setting to be done on the cmos bios to install ubuntu 64 bit?
<tomreyn> aikema: note also this quote from  cryptsetup(8):             For XTS mode you can optionally set a key size of 512 bits with the -s option. Key size for XTS mode is twice that for other modes for the same security level.
<bryanroderyck> OerHeks, no i didnt check md5sum
<aikema> tomreyn, hopefully the default will work.  Been seeing 256 elsewhere which is probably good enough here for the moment.  Any tips as to how to get back online if a test reboot fails?  Would that be to comment out the swap in /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab or something in addition (after booting via a USB key or some such thing to gain access)?
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: if you want volunteers to help, its adviced you explain your steps so volunteers can try to help you
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: you connect your ubuntu usb in your computer, then what?
<tomreyn> aikema: i think you can just resume from the initramfs (busybox) shell if it fails to boot again. after all, the only thing you are encrypting is your on-disk swap partition.
<bryanroderyck> lotuspsychje, im explaining ...i crashes ..it dosent boot the usb
<tomreyn> aikema: you'd boot without swap, but i guess that's tolerable
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: what crashes at wich point?
<aikema> tomreyn, thanks for the help!  Looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1802617 sounds like if i hit the initramfs shell i just hit "exit" and boot should continue minus the swap.  Crossing my fingers and rebooting!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802617 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "After upgrade to 18.10 boot fails on waiting for encrypted source device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<youurayy> hi all.  just trying linux again after a long time.   is compiz still the way to get compositing (in dingo)?   installed it, but lost the unity launchers/bars etc.
<bryanroderyck> lotuspsychje, the os doesnt boot ...anyway i have to do the experience again and record all the parameter.
<sid21g24> testing
<immu> working
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: please take a picture of your screen, at wich point you get stuck
<arka500> Hello, I have installed kubuntu-desktop package, how do I uninstall Gnome safely now without breaking things?
<bryanroderyck> lotuspsychje, yes i will try ...thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> arka500: whats your base ubuntu install?
<hggdh> arka500: there is no way to easily un-install Gnome (to say, ubuntu-desktop)
<hggdh> arka500: just live with both. The only real option is to re-install Ubuntu
<aikema> tomreyn, on OS X at the moment which gives you an idea how well that reboot went.  Hit ESC and the boot is hanging at "A start job is running for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" which shows as time elapsed / no limit.  How do I abort the swap start if ctrl-c seems to have no effect?
<leeijaw> What is the point of clicking on the title bar and change window?
<leeijaw> This is the behavior on the new desktop environment of 18.04.
<leeijaw> Many times I want to close the tab with middle click but instead cycling through the windows a bit shocking at first.
<tomreyn> aikema: hmm 'no limit' on the timeout, i hadn't considered this, sorry.
<uRock> leeijaw, for what program?
<leeijaw> All of them
<leeijaw> uRock: all of them.
<tomreyn> aikema: i need to read up on the available options
<tomreyn> aikema: maybe try booting to recovery for now
<leeijaw> This is a system behavior.
<leeijaw> Try it in 18.04
<aikema> tomreyn, ctrl-alt-del'ed my way to a grub menu.  as guessing that that's where I need to do some changes.  Not sure if basic recovery mode works or if I need to add some flags to abort the swap mount
<leeijaw> If I want to switch apps, I will use alt+tab. What is the point of middle clicking on the title bar?
<uRock> leeijaw, middle click doesn't do that for me. I can scroll between tabs in the web browsers by hovering over the title bar, but not in other apps.
<tomreyn> aikema: me neither, give it a try.
<uRock> that has been the case for several years.
<leeijaw> I mean the topmost section of a window.
<youurayy> so, what's the deal with compiz
<uRock> youurayy, specifics?
<leeijaw> The bar that has minimize, maximize, and close button, but the bar below it.
<aikema> tomreyn, gets to me the "recovery menu"... can get to a root prompt or a bunch of other things but not quite sure how to fix the swap issue.  Wondering if my error might have been triggered by my swap getting corrupted somehow such that it'd need to be rebuilt before it could be remounted.  Should be safe to blow the current swap contents away after a clean shutdown IIRC?
<aikema> tomreyn, or can you fsck a swap partition?
<youurayy> uRock, i'm trying to set it up on the latest Ubuntu Dingo -- but I lose the Unity Activities/Top bar -- just want my smooth desktop back
<youurayy> uRock, these things used to work perfectly a decade ago
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: 16.04 is not 18.04 anymore
<tomreyn> aikema: i think you'd just mkswap again if it was inconsistent for some reason.
<uRock> youurayy, Ubuntu has moved to gnome. I think you can log out and select Unity
<tomreyn> aikema: but keep in mind that the swap file system is on top of the crypto container which you effectively regenerate on every boot.
<uRock> Not sure how well that works, though
<youurayy> lotuspsychje ubuntu version? i'm using latest 19.04
<uRock> I have gotten to the point of not liking Unity anymore
<tomreyn> aikema: well at least you give it a new key file on every boot, using /dev/urandom
<youurayy> uRock yeah i just want whatever comes w/ the install to also work with compiz, but maybe that's not the idea
<BluesKaj> compiz is still a "thing" ?
<tomreyn> aikema: so your swap file system does not survive reboots anyways, which is the entire purpose of this configuration you chose to have there
<youurayy> BluesKaj i guess it is if you want smoothness
<aikema> tomreyn, so I dropped to a root shell, and found that "free -m" reports active swap so guessing that means my swap mounted properly (dmesg | grep swap only reported the swap being added / no errors) .  Am confused about the boot hanging though
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: can you give us details of how you installed unity?
<BluesKaj> youurayy, glad I'm a kde/plasma guy :-)
<youurayy> lotuspsychje sorry - i confused the terms - i didn't install unity - just went with the out of box Unbuntu manager -- and tried to add compiz later
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: you want to use compiz on gnome?
<youurayy> yeah, we used to compiz on anything
<youurayy> *to use
<tomreyn> aikema: try if you can complete the boot without modifications. if you cannot, boot to the recovery again, enable networking, drop to root shell again
<youurayy> ok i see, "gnome-sheel uses mutter, and mutter is compositing" ?
<aikema> tomreyn, resume normal boot seems to have gotten me to my desktop (albeit guessing with crappier graphics drivers than usual).  What would you suggest I attempt now?  Am combing log files to see what I can find
<tomreyn> aikema: i'd like to see all configurations in their current state again
<pragmaticenigma> youurayy: That would be correct
<pragmaticenigma> youurayy: Mutter is being used because it works with both X-server and Wayland. Gnome-Shell has also been tightly integrated with Mutter which can make it difficult to use a different compositor tool.
<tomreyn> aikema: yu probably wont find logs on how the initramfs failed to enable swap during the last but one mount, since log files are not available at this time of booting.
<tomreyn> (possibly there was something in dmesg, though.)
<youurayy> thx for the explanation pragmaticenigma - any way to make mutter smoother when dragging windows? / tweaking it
<tomreyn> aikema: the reason your graphics are now worse is that recovery boots with the !nomodeset boot parameter.
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: wich graphics card and driver are you using exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> youurayy: That's something I do not have any experience in. I typically just use my machine as is, and haven't noticed any issues with jutter or tearing. I make sure I'm running up-to-date graphics drivers and that's about it.
<youurayy> lotuspsychje GeForce GTX 1060 and i believe the i use the proprietary nvidia driver -- how to make sure?
<aikema> tomreyn, /var/log/boot.log seems to have some relevant info.  Repost of the relevant bits of config (plus boot.log excerpt): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8PnDnQ7Xgf/
<OerHeks> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<pragmaticenigma> youurayy: What OerHeks just wrote
<youurayy> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<youurayy> sorry, Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<youurayy> is `nvidia` the proprietary?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<saurabhdhandare> I am on 18.04.2 x86_64 system from Dell
<OerHeks> yes, else you would read nouveau
<saurabhdhandare> No proprietary drivers installed
<saurabhdhandare> I did a fsck -y /dev/sdX on my seagate expansion 1TB disk but it took 2 days and still didn't complete the repair
<saurabhdhandare> The disk has no useful data
<saurabhdhandare> I want to restore the entire disk to a clean slate
<saurabhdhandare> gparted doesn't fix errors
<saurabhdhandare> mkfs.ext4 doesn't fix errors
<youurayy> so yeah window dragging isn't as silky smooth as in compiz (or win10 / mac)
<saurabhdhandare> I get a READ-ONLY filesystem error while copying
<o0ze> saurabhdhandare, what does SMART say about the disk ?
<OerHeks> saurabhdhandare, sounds like you do have hardware issues, bad disk?
<saurabhdhandare> it is a brand new one.
<youurayy> i know i'm nit picking but we had this
<aikema> tomreyn, Found someone else reporting an error like mine (though they say they've hit it intermittently - wonder if the reason for it work in recovery mode is just that I got lucky): https://askubuntu.com/questions/1153319/starting-problems-a-start-job-is-running
<uRock> saurabhdhandare, have you chowned the directory yet?
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: what about your other system specs, cpu, ram, hd/ssd?
<saurabhdhandare> yes I did using chown saurabh: /media/saurabh/XXXXXXX
<saurabhdhandare> it had exFAT so I changed to ext4
<saurabhdhandare> now it doesn't work
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<youurayy> lotuspsychje it's a beefy PC, if i run compiz the window moving is smooth
<saurabhdhandare> thanks
<tomreyn> aikema: this post lack context, it's pretty useless really.
<tomreyn> *lackS
<TJ-> aikema: can you show us "pastebinit <( sytemctl status cryptswap1.mount; journalctl -b )"
<uRock> saurabhdhandare, chown users:user /path to directory
<TJ-> aikema:oops, typo!
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: details of 'beefy' please?
<TJ-> aikema: can you show us "pastebinit <( systemctl status cryptswap1.mount; journalctl -b )"
<youurayy> so that and also the font rendering isn't as good as win/mac
<saurabhdhandare> uRock, yeah
<uRock> saurabhdhandare,  chown saurabh:saurabh /media/saurabh/XXXXXXX
<youurayy> lotuspsychje: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-8100 CPU @ 3.60GHz,  M2 SSD, GeForce GTX 1060, 32 GB RAM
<saurabhdhandare> i did. I have permissions to write to the disk
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: if those specs cant run 19.04 then something really wrong in your system
<saurabhdhandare> It is when I copy more than 15 GB that the disk becomes READ-only
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: can you pastebin us your dmesg please?
<youurayy> oh they can run it, just not as smoothly as win/mac  (nothing suspicious in dmesg)
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: let us have a look?
<youurayy> what's the pastebin cmd?
<saurabhdhandare> uRock, can I clean the disk with gparted to a fresh ext4 state??
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | youurayy
<ubottu> youurayy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<uRock> saurabhdhandare, yes, but you'll have to chown again
<saurabhdhandare> uRock, ok
<saurabhdhandare> uRock,
<john_rambo> After pairing my phone using bluetooth it says "Connection failed -No usable services on this device" ...How to fix this ?
<saurabhdhandare> will it fix the ext4 errors
<youurayy> lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zHQWsnGzZ2/
<uRock> saurabhdhandare, it should. I've never had that issue with extra drives
<saurabhdhandare> uRock, ok thanks. Doing that now...
<OerHeks> saurabhdhandare, ext4 errors on a blank disk are likely disk errors, hardware failing, check with disks > s.m.a.r.t.
<saurabhdhandare> OerHeks, okay i'll
<tomreyn> youurayy: you have ROG STRIX Z370-I GAMING, BIOS 1002 07/02/2018. you should have https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z370-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<youurayy> thanks for spotting that, i'll update
<lotuspsychje> youurayy:  nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: are you dualbooting or single boot ubuntu?
<aikema> tomreyn, I agree it's not very complete but at least matches my symptoms
<youurayy> single boot, giving it all
<youurayy> ^ lotuspsychje
<aikema> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HWXMBkSNMh/
<youurayy> lotuspsychje does that mean the driver isn't active?
<tomreyn> aikema: right, it *could* be related.
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: please try a higher nvidia driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: That message might be from installing the nvidia driver from the graphics driver's team's PPA
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | youurayy
<ubottu> youurayy: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<aikema> tomreyn, it's the right version of Ubuntu and reported around when I started having these problems
<tomreyn> aikema: the timing is a good hint, i agree.
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: try also to install preload and haveged and reboot after switching to your new nvidia driver
<aikema> TJ-, also poked around for other swap-related systemctl things after that first one didn't amount to anything: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/69z4gx2Yhb/
<TJ-> aikema: was that boot.log you pasted earlier from the same boot session as this log? Because in this session cryptswap came up immediately - "Jul 19 15:54:03 nuc systemd[1]: Activated swap /dev/mapper/cryptswap1."
<saurabhdhandare> OerHeks, uRock I believe I have a hardware issue
<tomreyn> TJ-: i think   journalctl -b -1   currently points to where the swap partition would not mount and the boot got stuck indefinitely waiting for this to happen.
<saurabhdhandare> SMART test doesn't work on my expansion drive
<saurabhdhandare> GUI option is not available
<saurabhdhandare> something has to do with 'uas' module in the kernel
<saurabhdhandare> I think 18.04.2 has the stable kernel with fixed bugs
<TJ-> aikema: also note you have an unrelated USB device failure recurring constantly: "usb 1-4.1: USB disconnect, device number 10"
<OerHeks> it is true, not all ext hdd controllers support smart control, so be it
<OerHeks> saurabhdhandare, then check the health on a windows machine
<saurabhdhandare> OerHeks, https://askubuntu.com/questions/637450/cannot-perform-smart-data-and-self-test-on-external-hard-drive/692892#692892
<TJ-> aikema: as tomreyn  points out, was boot before this one, the one where cryptswap1 failed?
<saurabhdhandare> OerHeks,
<saurabhdhandare> yeah
<saurabhdhandare> Windows :(
<youurayy> ok using nvidia-driver-418 (proprietary) now
<aikema> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRPgTxZGN3/ is the "journalctl -b -1" which I think is the failed boot which misses a bunch of those swap messages.
<youurayy> think it's smoother..   4k youtube video in chrome not silky smooth still, but i'll try that bios update
<youurayy> it also offers "nvidia-driver-430 (open-source)" not "(prorietary)" - but it doesn't say it's the "nouveau" -- should i activate it?
<aikema> TJ-, if you have a fix for that USB device failure, that'd be awesome.  It's a UPS that fairly regularly doesn't seem to init properly (but usually seems happy if you restart nut-server and/or nut-client).  I sort of gave up on a permanent fix after having previously poked at it for a while
<tomreyn> aikema: i recommend you remove this "INNO TECH USB to Serial" device you have connected to usb there for now.
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: better not use nouveau on a big GTX card :p
<aikema> tomreyn, permanently detach or just disable for debugging purposes here?
<tomreyn> youurayy: that's actually the proprietary driver, too, it's just listed incorrectly. this is neither a recommendation to use or not to use it.
<tomreyn> aikema: for now, while we try to fix your boot
<youurayy> lotuspsychje what is the logic there -- is it as good as the proprietary?
<youurayy> tomreyn thanks, these things are confusing for novices
<aikema> tomreyn, OK.  It's not unplugged.  Living in an area with power grid problems, so hopefully I'll remember to plug it back in in the end
<aikema> err... now unplugged I mean
<lotuspsychje> youurayy: depending your needs of course, if you want the full use of your nvidia card= use the nvidia driver
<tomreyn> youurayy: normally you would not run into this, it's just due to using the PPA. a bug has been filed about it, too, i think, so chances are it will get fixed at some point.
<aikema> So seems that "Found device /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" is the start of the chunk of logs in the working boot that's missing in the failed boot
<youurayy> thanks for your help guys.  i'll check the bios update later tonight, hopefully the 4k video will be smooth (may also play with chrome://flags a bit)
<youurayy> also what's the easiest way to get a full win/mac-like font rendering (patents notwithstanding lol) into ubuntu?
<youurayy> i think we used to compile freetype in the old days
<TJ-> aikema: those USB errors are logic-level on the USB, which means the remote device is causing the problem
<TJ-> aikema: is the UPS running well before the PC boots?
<TJ-> aikema: those errors make it very hard to analyse the logs
<aikema> TJ-, am curious why the nut-client and nut-server restarts seem to resolve the issue once they happen - i.e. think this is an issue also implicating drivers - probably a race condition somewhere
<aikema> TJ-, am going to try adding that size=256 to the crypt tab though as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1802617 seems to suggest it might have been a problem in the past.  That said, the logs both report key size = 256 for the device
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802617 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "After upgrade to 18.10 boot fails on waiting for encrypted source device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> aikema: 'size' only applies when a swap *file* (/swapfile) is used; your system has a swap partition that isn't needed
<tomreyn> aikema / TJ: so, as aikema said, the issue seems indeed to be that for an unknown reason systemd just does not 'find' the cryptswap1 device when it fails: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kdtzKV33bF/
<tomreyn> TJ-: according to the crypttab man page: size=<size>: Encryption key size (ignored for LUKS and TCRYPT devices). See cryptsetup -s.
<tomreyn> (but then "cryptsetup -s" just returns an error message)
<aikema> TJ-, am wondering why cryptsetup would be giving me warnings about not seeing the size param then (and also the other error re use of a key file which in my case I think is /dev/urandom)
<tomreyn> i was also wondering whether or not this is correct. there is also a size mount option in fstab, which i think does refer to volume size
<TJ-> aikema: tomreyn  I think we may have the wrong focus. If you compare differences in the log files, in the successful boot "Started udev Wait for Complete Device Initialization" occurs a long time after cryptswap1 is created and activated, whereas in the failed boot that happens at the same time as "Started Cryptography Setup for cryptswap1."  - I think this is a race condition
<tomreyn> a race condition seems plausible to me.
<tomreyn> 16:09:01 is indeed a lot later
<tomreyn> aikema, TJ-: what doi you think about just trying to boot again normally (after another   sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -u     in case we changed anything?) and see if it works out this time, without the UPS connected, or just out of luck? and if it gets stuck, just reboot normally a couple times more to see whether it's really racy?
<TJ-> aikema: tomreyn  Please do some tests. keep the UPS's USB<>Serial connector unplugged until the system has booted fully. If you can reproduce the cryptswap1 issue like that we can look again at the logs. Currently I think the problem is if the udev "Wait for Complete Device Initialization" starts *before* cryptsetup has created /dev/mapper/cryptswap1, then the udev 'settle' action is being delayed because of
<TJ-> the USB serial device repeatedly disconnecting (that will be triggering udev jobs constantly)
<TJ-> aikema: that udev service is executing "/bin/udevadm settle" which "... Watches the udev event queue, and exits if all current events are handled...."
<TJ-> aikema: if you cannot reproduce with the UPS USB unplugged, you could, instead of unplugging, alter the cryptswap mount to declare a "Before=systemd-udev-settle.service"
<aikema> tomreyn, TJ-: Rebooted 3x without the UPS USB-attached.  First 2 reboots worked without problems and now the 3 reboot is hanging with same symptoms as before
<tomreyn> hmm so this seems to confirm *some* race condition, and i do like TJ-'s theory.
<TJ-> aikema: OK, don't shut it down, let it time out the job
<aikema> TJ-, already shutdown the hanging system.  Unlike some other things I've had hang before this one reports "no limit" so I assume that means it'd hang indefinitely
<aikema> TJ-, tomreyn : 4x boots of logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4ZVnzpZ7Tq/
<tomreyn> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.mount.html  specifies x-systemd.device-timeout and x-systemd.mount-timeout which can be used in /etc/fstab
<TJ-> aikema: tomreyn  if you look at line 8252 onwards you'll see, at shutdown, the swap/crypto device services were present and terminated cleanly ... so I think the message you're seeing is somehow misleading and something else is the true cause here.
<TJ-> aikema: line 8261 ends that group with "Deactivated swap /dev/mapper/cryptswap1."
<tomreyn> meh, this is not fun.
<aikema> TJ-, tomreyn, should I try instead setting TimeoutSec in the systemd mount setup.  That way a failed reboot might be more likely to proceed even if TJ- is accurate in suspecting a different root cause?
<aikema> tomreyn, thanks for helping though!
<tomreyn> aikema: oh, you're welcome!
<aikema> TJ-, tomreyn : I do find systemd rather confusing though.  If I'm trying to limit the "no limit" service that prevents the reboot from continuing in event of a failure, which file should I edit?  There seem a lot that are potentially related
<tomreyn> aikema: i'm not really sure how to continue. i assume you'll want to develop a workaround next, which is understandable, and lowering the timeouts *might* provide that. on the other hand, identifying a root cause or at least filing a bug report would probably be very useful in general.
<tomreyn> i would not modify the generic mount timeout, but just the one for the specific device in fstab, by adding those x- options i quoted. if you want to try this path. Or wait for TJ- to point out my flawed logic in this (please do!). ;-)
<TJ-> aikema: tomreyn  OK, that group of messages was from a successful boot - I thought with it being a shutdown it was the failed boot. I found the failed boot at line 3796
<aikema> tomreyn, I know TJ- seemed to think seeing what happened if continuing past the "no limit" thing blocking the way.  Poking around an active system with the problem seems as though it might potentially help isolate the problem
<aikema> TJ-, tomreyn : would it help to reupload those logs as 4 separate pastes - one per boot?
<tomreyn> aikema: yes, and to identify which ones ere successful and which were not
<tomreyn> although we could do that together later
<TJ-> tomreyn: aikema sure, add a timeout, it should help. Currently the problem as far as I can tell is this: cryptsetup creates the device (/dev/mapper/cryptswap1), mkswap 'formats' it, the "Local Encrypted Volumes" is therefore reached (which tells us all the crypt side succeeded) *but* "swap.target" is never reached and this is because for some reason udev isn't reporting "Found device /dev/mapper/cryptswap1."
<TJ-> aikema: no, the logs are fine once I realised what I was looking at!
<tomreyn> aikema: so no need to repost the logs then
<TJ-> aikema: Have you created/edited any systemd services/mounts, or installed 3rd party packages that use systemd service control? It *feels* to me like a race with dependency issues between other services/mounts - it is unusual to see this using just Ubuntu packages untouched
<TJ-> aikema: I think we need to see the complete "/etc/fstab" because there are other crypto mounts going on and related fscks that could be an issue here
<aikema> TJ-, no other crypto is mounted at boot or exists in /etc/fstab (encrypted devices are mounted after user login).  ("/" is ext4, /boot/efi is fat, and an nfs mount are the only other entries in /etc/fstab)
<aikema> TJ-, note that the NFS mount has options set to defaults,nofail.  (I probably should be adding _netdev)
<TJ-> aikema: the crux of the problem is definitely the "udevadm settle"
<TJ-> aikema: Add that - it might be the cause of udev failing since that mount isn't appearing
<aikema> TJ-, even if nofail is set?  If udevadm settle is the issue couldn't we just use Before/After to ensure ordering like you'd suggested for one of them before?
<TJ-> aikema: lets do this first to test the hypothesis
<TJ-> aikema: in theory waiting for the settle shouldn't hold up the appearance of cryptswap1 which would trigger the activating of the swap, but something is doing that so we need to isolate it
<aikema> TJ-, _netdev in place.  Trying a few restarts now
<TJ-> aikema: I don't think a netdev should cause settle to stall - usually it's caused by a local device which was why I recommended unplugging the UPS for now.
<frad> what app can I use to get rid of the artists name of an avi file? I renamed the file, but the artists metadata has not been changed. On vlc it still appears before the file's name. I tried mkvtoolnix, but the artists name is nowhere to be seen
<aikema> TJ-, already first reboot is a fail (and still "no limit" as I hadn't figured out which systemd file to update
<TJ-> aikema: OK, that is helpful in it reduces the problem space
<TJ-> aikema: in case we don't solve this now and you involve others in trying to solve this, make sure they realise that /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 *does* exist, and you can prove it since we see in the logs "mkswap[943]: Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 31.9 GiB (34244915200 bytes)" and that is executed by the " systemd-cryptsetup@cryptswap1.service" unit which has "ExecStartPost=/sbin/mkswap
<TJ-> '/dev/mapper/cryptswap1'" <-- and the device is referred to by its device-mapper path
<aikema> TJ-, for now had you been suggesting a Before or After modification to a systemd file as a possible workaround?  (And might this also work for my UPS connection?)
<TJ-> aikema: I'm not so sure at the moment... I just had an idea I need to check
<tomreyn> frad:  ffmpeg -i input.avi -metadata artist='' -acodec copy -vcodec copy output.avi
<TJ-> aikema: thinking aloud here to confirm what we know. "Reached target Local Encrypted Volumes." is cryptsetup.target so that tells us all the crypt services have completed successfully, and that infers that "ExecStartPost=/sbin/mkswap '/dev/mapper/cryptswap1'" returned OK (I had been wondering if mkswap process had hung, but this proves it didn't
<aikema> TJ-, to answer my last question (I think), you did mention that '"swap.target" is never reached' so I guess adding something like After=udev-settle to swap.target probably wouldn't help?
<TJ-> aikema: so, we're hunting for something else that is causing a race. I'm wondering if we can stop it happening simply by slowing down boot (as a test!) by causing systemd to do "debug" logging (it gets verbal diahorrea!) - at boot-time interrupt GRUB and edit the kernel command line, remove "quiet splash" and add "debug" and test
<TJ-> aikema: I agree it probably wouldn't help  but lets see if "debug" solves it by slowing things down dramatically
<frad> thanks tomreyn
<becool> does mysqldump fail if there's a short network interruption or will it wait for connectivity and proceed with dumping when networking is restored?
<aikema> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YBN3VRjhGv/ is the debug log
<tomreyn> becool: if transferring over tcp and running into a tcp transmit timeout, it will fail in the same way any tcp transfer would fail then.
<becool> tomreyn: it doesn't actually fail, though. the process counter just stops counting and the dump stops growing after a variable amount of gigabytes
<TJ-> aikema: did it fail to start the swap in that session?
<puxavida> Updates for squid and apache on 18.04 were installed today.  When updates are installed like these does the update process restart the services so the new version is loaded?
<tomreyn> becool: maybe ask in #mysql (or is it ##mysql ?). to me this sounds like it didn't actually run into a tcp transmit timeout, but packets were lost, and then apparently it fails to handle this.
<tomreyn> becool: consider dumping locally, transmitting (over network link) separately.
<becool> tomreyn: no response there yet. i can't dump locally, it's an rds aurora instance in aws
<becool> i'm dumping to an ebs volume attached to an ec2 instance in aws
<tomreyn> becool: then were's the relation to ubuntu?
<becool> the server i'm dumping to is running ubuntu
<tomreyn> i see
<becool> i used the --compression switch for the mysqldump, so i'm hoping ubuntu supports network compression
<tomreyn> maybe the DB server and compute node are in different locations?
<becool> they are
<becool> it's dumping "over the wire"
<tomreyn> it'd also do that if they were in the same location, i guess, but the network links would most liklley be more stable.
<tomreyn> *likely
<aikema> TJ-, no failure that session.  Thought you were expecting the slowdown to stop it happening ... or is this a case where you'd want N attempts again?  In which case I'd probably need to figure out how better to access grub at startup (had to trigger a failed boot to get it to go)
<becool> really hoping mysqldump behaves more like an rsync rather than just a cp
<TJ-> aikema: I see a successful discovery at line 3567, is there 2 boot cycles there because I see what looks like another at line
<tomreyn> puxavida: yes, network services which are started automatically when installed, should also be restarted automatically when updates are installed.
<becool> otherwise i'll never know whether or not i'm getting a dump with full integrity
<TJ-> aikema: sorry, yes, you'll need to do mutliple boot cycles to know if we've stopped it happening :)
<TJ-> aikema: accessing GRUB - tapping Esc key or you could temporarily edit /etc/default/grub and change things there, then run "sudo update-grub"
<puxavida> tomreyn, ok thanks
<TJ-> aikema: the fact we now have a detailed debug log of a succesful boot means we know what to expect to see
<tomreyn> becool: there may be other (better?) data export options with aws rds. i don't actually know, but recommend you check the documentation on this. think of percona xtrabackup (innobackupex) for example.
<becool> tomreyn: i'll check it out. thanks
<tomreyn> you're both welcome. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> becool: mysqldump's original design was more focused on writing to a local file, than over the network. Also, mysqldump is more like cp ... I am not aware of it having any feature that allows it to see what it has already done and what it needs to do. It always wants start from the beginning
<becool> pragmaticenigma: are there any more robust and open-source command line dumping tools to solve that problem?
<leftyfb> becool: write locally, then rsync
<becool> i don't know if i can write locally since it's an amazon rds instance
<becool> i don't have direct access to the vm
<pragmaticenigma> becool: are you trying to do full backups?
<becool> yes, a full dump of a specific database
<Sven_vB> is there any hope left for my USB thumb drive? I read on SO that error -110 is about insufficient power supply, but I plugged it directly into several computer, even ones that did not have any other USB ports in use. http://paste.debian.net/plainh/fb798ecc
<pragmaticenigma> becool: I think I'm with tomreyn on their suggestion. I'd have to believe that the instance has to have some sort of snapshot or utility to help extract your data from the instance in an efficient manner
<aikema> TJ-, updated the grub config to make debug the default and did an update-grub.  It's survived 5 reboots so far which would seem to confirm the race condition as root cause.  Setting it back to normal now / not quite sure how best to move forward (other than occasionally have to re-reboot)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: If it fails with the same message on multiple computers than it's not the computer that is the problem it's the device. Likely, a trace in the PCB is cracked and the drive is damaged.
<TJ-> aikema: arggh! I've had this challenge before and it is VERY frustrating.... you add debug options and the darned thing behaves. I think we sould next try telling udev to save a debug log
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, does the error message indicate the broken trace is likely related to power supply?
<TJ-> aikema: try adding "udev.log_priority=debug"
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: No, there was nothing to interpret with my message. Your USB Drive is failing, time to get whatever data that is on that device backed up someplace else and replace it.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, ok, thanks!
<aikema> TJ-, does that mean that my options are udev being uber-verbose/slow vs. having to reboot an extra time every once in a while?  Wondering in that case if it'd be easier just to reboot slightly more often.
<aikema> TJ-, i.e. over the long haul system has only gotten rebooted 1x/month or so I think
<pragmaticenigma> aikema: What TJ- is asking you to do is for the short term, to try and figure out what is happening
<TJ-> aikema: well, from my perspective I'd always want to identify the issue and solve it. You may have a corner-case that affects others that has never been fully understood
<TJ-> aikema: I'm hoping that unlike systemd's 'debug' output slowing things down so much we avoid a race, that only having udev logging its action allows us to capture the problem in a combination of the udev log *and* the regular systemd/kernel boot logs, by looking at the timestamps of the log messages and understanding what is (not) being done when udev fails to report the device 'plugged' event for
<TJ-> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<aikema> TJ-, safe to pair that udev debug logging with the quiet nosplash?
<TJ-> aikema: leave off the "quiet" - that tells the kernel to do its lowest level of output, so we might learn something of interest without "quiet"
<TJ-> aikema: as for nosplash, yes, that is fine to have - in fact I prefer it since it prevents Plymouth from obscuring the kernel messages with a useless 'pretty' image!
<TJ-> aikema: also, it would be possible to automate the testing to force a reboot if the swap.target is reached, but have it not reboot if swap-target is not reached so you could leave it overnight
<aikema> TJ-, interestingly with the udev.log_priority=debug added the system seems to always fail to boot.
<aikema> TJ-, at least each of my tests was failing.  Anyways, logs from a failed boot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7dh9mRRkg9/
<aikema> TJ-, thanks for the help.  Gotta run
<chrismo16> Hello all. I have installed Ubuntu on an external USB hard drive. I installed a different kernel and am trying to sign it for secure boot. Now I am getting the following error at boot:
<chrismo16> Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not FoundFailed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi: Not FoundFailed to start MokManager: Not FondSomething has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state() failed
<sarnold> chrismo16: did you copy over the EFI partition too?
<chrismo16> I might not have
<chrismo16> In /boot/efi/ I have "EFI  'System Volume Information'"
<chrismo16> in /boot/efi/EFI I have "BOOT" and "ubuntu"
<chrismo16> in BOOT I have BOOTX64.EFI  and fbx64.efi
<fury> is there a way in 18.04 to keep the screen blanking/monitor power off after 15 minutes, but stop it from forcing me to "swipe up" when i come back? i'd like it to just pop back up with the windows I had open before, like Windows and Mac does when I don't have a screen lock passcode enabled
<chrismo16> in ubunti I have BOOTX64.CSV, grub.cfg,  grubx64.efi,  mmx64.efi, and  shimx64.efi
<sarnold> chrismo16: here's what I've got on an EFI machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZcDf837YSX/
<OerHeks> chrismo16, what different kernel exacly?
<de-facto> is there any way to uninstall gnome notifications?
<OerHeks> what happens if you tried?
<chrismo16> OerHeks looks like we have the same structure
<chrismo16> 4.19.13-041913-generic
<tomreyn> that's an outdated kernel ppa build, i assume?
<tomreyn> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.19.13/ vs https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.19.59/ vs https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.1.16/
<chrismo16> Im running 18.04 and followed a tutorial toget my touchscreen working on an HP Spectre x360
<chrismo16> Perhaps I should install a newer kernel? Would that mean I don't need to sign it for secure boot?
<chrismo16> I'm following this tutorial to sign the kernal https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/blob/master/SIGNING.md
<chrismo16> tomreyn yes. I used ukuu to install it
<fury> ha, `xset dpms 900 900 900` is my hero
<fury> instead of ubuntu's screen blanking option in power settings
<fury> this one turns off the monitor but doesn't bring up the swipe screen when i come back
<tomreyn> !hwe | chrismo16
<ubottu> chrismo16: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> chrismo16: there are hwe and hwe-edge kernels, providing different kernel versions. i assume -hwe is sufficient for your needs if 4.19 is
<lordcirth> tomreyn, isn't HWE 4.18?
<tomreyn> that's vanilla
<tomreyn> lordcirth: sorry, you'Re right
<lordcirth> Yeah, I have HWE on all of mine. edge is 5.0, though, which should definitely cover it
<tomreyn> so chrismo16 would need -hwe-edge which is at 5.0
<chrismo16> OK let me give that a try. However, have I messed up something with my EFI partition with this signing process?
<chrismo16> tomreyn thanks
<tomreyn> so linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<tomreyn> and xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 if you don't already have it
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether hwe-edge are secure boot signed, though
<sarnold> I see a linux-signed-hwe-edge source package on my mirror
<chrismo16> so I just ran "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 " and it says I already have the newest versions (4.18.0.25.74 and 1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.2)
<tomreyn> you missed -edge
<chrismo16> got it
<chrismo16> Should I also replace generic with signed?
<tomreyn> those which don't say signed should be signed, those which are unsigned should say unsigned
<chrismo16> ok thanks
<tomreyn> "generic" is a different type of indicator, telling this kernel image apart from e.g. OEM images.
<TJ-> tomreyn: if you see aikema can you ask them to *disable* all snaps as a test? Looking at the udev log around line 877 there are several snap-related /etc/udev/rules.d/ custom rules files. I suspect they might be responsible. We could do with seeing their contents too. Udev log file is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7dh9mRRkg9/
<tomreyn> TJ-: recommending that people disable snaps is one of my specialties! (sure, i will try to remember to do so)
<TJ-> tomreyn: thanks... those are the only custom udev rules which is why I aim at those first.
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'm not sure i could tell which ones are custom and which ones are not. could you tell by the file names?
<tomreyn> actually if we can assume that all snap udev rules start with "70-snap." then i can tell that 70-snap.acestreamplayer.rules and 70-snap.dosbox-x.rules are custom
<TJ-> tomreyn: the path /etc/udev/rules.d/ vs /lib/udev/rules.d
<TJ-> tomreyn: ^^^ anything in /etc/udev/rules.d/ is suspect since it may not be well-tested, unlike the package-installed rules in /lib/udev/rules.d/
<chrismo16> I'm at 5.0.0-20-generic now
<chrismo16> Unfortunately I still can't boot with secure boot enabled
<tomreyn> TJ-: oh my, looks like i need a weekend. :)
<TJ-> tomreyn: plus of course I'd love to blame snaps :)
<sarnold> tomreyn: good news! :)
<sarnold> chrismo16: still mmx64?
<TJ-> tomreyn: ...although ... I do see a Debian patch in the UPS server systemd unit (for nut-server) which adds an "After=...systemd-udev-settle.service" see https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nut/tree/debian/patches/0004-fix-systemd-service.patch?h=ubuntu/disco
<chrismo16> sarnold in my boot/efi/ubuntu folder? if so yes
<tomreyn> chrismo16: that's a pity, let's see some details - what does it say when you try to?
<chrismo16> It says it failed to authenticate
<tomreyn> TJ-: but this rule should not trigger if the UPS wasn't connected, i assume?
<TJ-> tomreyn: it shouldn't *start* until systemd-udev-settle has reported success so in theory shouldn't affect this... but just seems rather conincidental when we consider all those UPS USB disconnect errors too
<TJ-> tomreyn: so another experiment might be to temporarily 'systemctl mask nut-driver.service'
<tomreyn> TJ-: but not nut-server.service ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: from what I can see it's the driver that relies on udev. comments in the -server unit indicates -driver isn't required for nut-server to start
<TJ-> tomreyn: see https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nut/tree/scripts/systemd/nut-server.service.in?h=ubuntu/disco
<tomreyn> thanks. i'll try convey all of this should i get a chance.
<TJ-> tomreyn: my reasoning on the snaps... they're *all* loop **mounts* and therefore will trigger events for udevd, see e.g. line 1520 onwards at the failed boot log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRPgTxZGN3/
<tomreyn> i like to make people file bugs early. even if this turns out to be a useless or duplicate bug report in the end, you at least have a way to communicate with the later.
<Chrismo16> When I boot my machine I have 3 options: os not manager (uefi) - Ubuntu, os boot manager (uefi) - Windows, usb hard drive (eufi)
<TJ-> tomreyn: yes, if aikema hadn't left whilst I was at dinner I was going to ask they create a report
<tomreyn> yes, those mounts have some overhead.
<TJ-> tomreyn: my thinking is, as sone of them include udev rules, there may be some kind of race between the snap mount and the snap-package's own udev rule
<tomreyn> i see.
<chrismo16> Sorry I keep going in and out of the channel. I'm using a second laptop now so I will stay on
<chrismo16> So with secure boot enabled, if I choose the OS Boot Manager (EUFI) - Ubuntu I get "Selected boot image did not authenticate"
<tomreyn> chrismo16: can you post   sudo ls -lR /boot/efi/EFI | nc termbin.com 9999
<chrismo16> If I choose USB Hard Drive (UEFI) I get the not found errors
<chrismo16> tomreyn ok
<chrismo16> tomreyn https://termbin.com/89u7
<tomreyn> chrismo16: you must have run a different command?
<tomreyn> i.e. i think you forgot   -lR
<TJ-> tomreyn: chrismo16  also, "efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria>  chrismo16  R means  'recursive' (no harm)
<chrismo16> Ok so I ran the ls command multiple times and just ran the efibootmgr command and keep getting the same thing however the last 4 characters changes every time
<tomreyn> chrismo16: different urls, can you post them?
<ioria> chrismo16  are you on livecd or chroot ?
<chrismo16> 89u7, 3v0o,szgf,nfqw
<tomreyn> chrismo16: what you do there is run some command, then have its output posted to the termbin website, which stores the output and lets us see it using these unique urls
<chrismo16> I', only getting 1 at a time
<chrismo16> lol got it
<tomreyn> efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999    ->  https://termbin.com/nfqw
<chrismo16> Yes that is correct
<tomreyn> sudo ls -lR /boot/efi/EFI | nc termbin.com 9999    ->   https://termbin.com/szgf
<tomreyn> ok
<chrismo16> Yes that is correct also
<tomreyn> chrismo16: so those files in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu were last written at 00:46 today, what time is it there now?
<chrismo16> 314
<ioria> taiwan
<tomreyn> 03:14 ? so then it's 2h30m ago. at this time you weren't even connected here
<chrismo16> Also the time stamp may not be accurate. I was working on this yesterday and was having time issues between ubuntu and windows
<TJ-> what's the betting the mount /boot/efi/ is from the wrong EFI-SP -  ssd (236970a6-5d57-4234-8b2d-e4b3cb6360fb) rather than the USB (7291f428-dc3d-4582-af19-981ec650962f
<chrismo16> well its PM here now so that would be 15:14
<chrismo16> so the wrong partition is being mounted at boot/efi ?
<TJ-> chrismo16: show us "nc termbin.com 9999 < <( lsblk; cat /etc/fstab )"
<vasuvi> I installed the latest Ubuntu (19.04), and it in general works great, but am having some problems with GRUB (UEFI).  I multiboot lots of distros on my machine, so wanted the boot menu to say something more descriptive than "ubuntu".  I renamed the directory, deleted the old entry with ufibootmgr, and ran update-grub.  It seemed to work, but now I get a blank grub prompt and have to manually "configfile (hdx,y)/grub/grub.cfg" to get the actual menu.
<vasuvi> Any idea how to fix that?
<chrismo16> termbin.com/urt1
<TJ-> chrismo16: tomreyn  "/boot/efi was on /dev/nvme0n1p1 during installation"
<TJ-> chrismo16: show us "nc termbin.com 9999 < <( sudo blkid )"
<tomreyn> good find, TJ- !
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's only a comment note, but I'm wondering if there's an issue with the root-fs, need to check the UUIDs for all partitions
<chrismo16> I tried moving grub to the external so I could make it portable (which I was able to boot it from a different machine)
<chrismo16> termbin.com/wneh
<shibboleth> speaking of /boot/efi
<shibboleth> is it possible to save/restore specific XXXX entries?
<shibboleth> efibootmgr i suppose, anyone know how?
<ioria> chrismo16, usually you don't mv grub; you just install it on the external device
<chrismo16> ioria right. I used the wrong terminology. I followed this to do it https://askubuntu.com/questions/740253/how-to-install-grub-in-an-external-hard-drive
<chrismo16> ioria right I used the wrong terminology. I followed this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/740253/how-to-install-grub-in-an-external-hard-drive
<TJ-> chrismo16: everything there checks out in terms of it aiming at the correct partition UUIDS
<TJ-> chrismo16: so I don't get confused - the problem is Secure Boot from the USB does *not* start?
<TJ-> chrismo16: tomreyn  I'm suspecting this is one of those UEFI's that requires the operator to *trust* the boot-loader file from the UEFI Setup options
<ioria> chrismo16, you have now grub installed on sda1 (and i think is the external device, right ?)
<chrismo16> ioria correct
<ioria> chrismo16, and how do you think to boot ubuntu when it's disconnected ?
<chrismo16> TJ- I read that somewhere as well but do not see that option in my bios
<TJ-> chrismo16: tomreyn *but* the 'trust' issue doesn't explain why grub-install is passing grubx64.efi to efibootmgr, rather than shimx64.efi
<chrismo16> @iora ubuntu is installed on the external and windows on the internal
<ioria> ok
<chrismo16> After installing ubuntu I followed this if it helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/740253/how-to-install-grub-in-an-external-hard-drive
<sim590> I have a computer for which the wireless card doesn't work after waking from sleep.
<chrismo16> Then I installed a new kernel and then followed this up to step 5 to try to sign it: https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/blob/master/SIGNING.md
<chrismo16> TJ- not sure if that addresses your question
<TJ-> chrismo16: Let's try adding another UEFI menu entry called "Ubuntu SB" and you can test that: "sudo efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -w -L 'ubuntu-SB' -l \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"
<ioria> chrismo16, then i guess it's an HP thing (alias: you are loading the operating system from cannot provide the information needed by security in order to boot)
<sim590> How can I diagnose this? I have tried restarting NetworkManager service, reloading kernel modules (iwlwifi and iwlmvm), setting the interface up with "ip link set wlp63s0 up", but no chance.
<chrismo16> TJ-done
<chrismo16> Want me to try to boot from it?
<TJ-> chrismo16: now switch it into Secure Boot mode and test booting that "ubuntu-SB" entry
<TJ-> sim590: see https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<chrismo16> OK
<chrismo16> I don't see it as an option in my boot menu
<chrismo16> TJ-I don't see it as an option in my boot menu
<TJ-> chrismo16: now that is strange!
<sim590> TJ-: Thanks. I will try that!
<TJ-> chrismo16: this is starting to look like a problem in the firmware, what is the make/model? do "dmesg | grep DMI:" and tell us what it reports
<chrismo16> TJ- termbin.com/zshq
<TJ-> chrismo16: HP's documentation isn't helpful unfortuntely; gives no indication of what the firmware setup options are
<TJ-> chrismo16: let me tell you my theory of what is happening/happened
<TJ-> chrismo16: originally I'm guessing you installed Ubuntu without Secure-Boot enabled, is that correct?
<becool> which log would i check to see if a remote file transfer failed?
<becool> or how a mysqldump process ended?
<chrismo16> TJ- I believe that is correct, yes
<tomreyn> TJ-: sorry, had a phone call there.
<chrismo16> TJ- its ok. I'm not against reinstalling but I just tried booting to the installation usb and am getting the not found errors
<chrismo16> With secure boot that is
<tomreyn> hp has models which have a whitelist of EFI files names to boot from
<tomreyn> it could be this
<tomreyn> chrismo16: you had ubuntu secureboot working on this system though, didn't you?
<chrismo16> tomreyn yes
<chrismo16> wait no I didn't
<tomreyn> oh ok
<chrismo16> I'm beginning to confuse myself. I've been trying a lot of things.
<chrismo16> tomreyn I do believe I had it working before trying to sign the kernel
<Nubb3> My Meta-key in bash is bound to ESC, any idea how to change that to ALT?
<chrismo16> Yes, I had it working but when I installed the newer kernel it would not work unless I selected advanced and selected the older kernel
<TJ-> chrismo16: tomreyn  Sorry, was looking at an unrelated CVE.
<tomreyn> no worries TJ- ;)
<TJ-> chrismo16: I'm now more certain that ever that the problem here is that the HP's firmware, when in SecureBoot mode, requires the operator to have pre-trusted the bootloader file in order to add it to its menu. The fact that the command I gave you didn't result in an entry seems to confirm that
<chrismo16> TJ- so should I reinstall?
<_dbugger> In case anyone wants to repo in askubuntu.com here is a problem I have not managed to solve for quite some time...  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1153422/18-04-screen-tearing-with-nvidia-gtx-970
<TJ-> chrismo16: I don't think it'll help, I think the issue is that the firmware has hard-coded by-pass trust of the Microsoft Windows bootloader but for any other it pre-requires you, the operator, to indicate your 'trust'
<TJ-> chrismo16: would you be able to take a photograph of the HP's 'Security' setup page where you en/dis-able Secure Boot and upload it to imgur?
<TJ-> !paste  chrismo16
<chrismo16> ok
<TJ-> chrismo16: Before we suggest a reinstall (a very 'Windows' thing to do, but not Linux!) lets be sure what the actual cause is :)
<TJ-> hmmm, looks like ubottu is asleep
<TJ-> oh!
<TJ-> !paste | chrismo16
<ubottu> chrismo16: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * TJ- kicks self
<netameta> can you define/set a variable you can use globally all the time ?
<tomreyn> !details | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<netameta> tomreyn, So say i want to commit something to github, and i want my password to be in a variable
<TJ-> netameta: eeeek!!!
<tomreyn> netameta: use ssh keys
<netameta> instead of typing it each time i could do something like $ghp
<TJ-> netameta: see https://help.github.com/en/articles/connecting-to-github-with-ssh
<netameta> ssh keys will work on 2 fector authentication?
<tomreyn> i don't know, haven't tried. but i don't see why not.
<TJ-> netameta: I use mutli-factor with github but I've never had it affect ssh key usage, only the web site
<TJ-> netameta: locally you'd have a password on the SSH key you create for github, and then have that cached in the ssh-agent so you do not need to type it every time
<chrismo16> imgur.com/gallery/Sx7tMIP
<netameta> well it effects normal login but i will check ssh
<chrismo16> TJ- sory its imgur.com/gallery/Sx7tMlP
<chrismo16> TJ- so you think it was working before because I was using the windows bootloader instead?
<tomreyn> chrismo16: you were using the windows bootloader to boot ubuntu?
<TJ-> chrismo16: thanks; what is shown if you expand the "▶ OS Boot Manager" entry?
<TJ-> chrismo16: no, sorry, I didn't complete my theory did i!?
<chrismo16> TJ- imgur.com/gallery/OClSFh9
<TJ-> chrismo16: with SB disabled grubx64.efi can be installed, added to the UEFI boot manager, and booted at startup. But once you switch to SecureBoot as grubx64.efi is NOT signed by Microsoft UEFI key that entry will always fail, so the entry for Ubuntu should be updated to boot shimx64.efi, which IS signed by Microsoft. However, we just told efibootmgr to add such an entry and yet it didn't show in the menu at
<TJ-> boot-time. That indicates it is either a) in the menu but not allowed in Secureboot mode or 2) was silently refused but without returning an error so efibootmgr thought all was OK
<chrismo16> tomreyn I'm just speculating based on TJs comments
<sim590> I can't find the PPA url for this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/universal-ctags/0+git20181215-2 ? I'm not really familiar with ppa. How can I find the proper URL?
<sim590> That is, the proper url for doing like "add-apt-repository URL"
<tomreyn> chrismo16: oh okay ;) it'd actually be possible i think, so i thought i'd better ask
<chrismo16> TJ- can we edit the one that exists to use shim?
<TJ-> !info universal-ctags | sim590: there is no PPA, that package is part of the archive
<ubottu> sim590: there is no PPA, that package is part of the archive: Package universal-ctags does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> hmmph!
<TJ-> !info universal-ctags disco
<ubottu> universal-ctags (source: universal-ctags): build tag file indexes of source code definitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+git20181215-2 (disco), package size 341 kB, installed size 952 kB
<tomreyn> sim590: this is not a ppa, but a package source for building a binary package which could then be distributed in ubuntu proper.
<TJ-> sim590: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<sim590> bionic
<TJ-> sim590: there you go then; the package wasn't available for 18.04
<sim590> I guess that I can backport it, no?
<TJ-> chrismo16: We could but I'd rather not because another issue here (since the firmware failed to add "ubuntu-SB") is the firmware is broken and if we managed to change the existing entry the system might fail to boot Ubuntu at all
<TJ-> sim590: checjk the package dependencies; you might be lucky and be able to (manually) download/install the .deb package from Disco
<tomreyn> sim590: if it doesn't depend on a newer libc6 or libraries / library versions not present in bionic, then yes.
<sim590> May be I can add the source to disco and do preference pinning like on debian, no ?
<TJ-> sim590: here's the depends: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fcH3SZcRQs/
<tomreyn> sim590: you could do this. it would break if dependencies are not resolveable in the future,
<TJ-> sim590: no, because you'd be adding ALL the packages from Disco :)
<tomreyn> the direct dependencies are resolvable on bionic
<TJ-> chrismo16: experiment. boot the HP without Secure Boot to Ubuntu, then do "nc termbin.com 9999 < <( efibootmgr -v)" and lets see if that "ubuntu-SB" entry is there
<Bashing-om> sim590: found: https://launchpad.net/~hnakamur/+archive/ubuntu/universal-ctags for 18.04.
<chrismo16> TJ-its still there
<chrismo16> termbin.com/nj9c
<sim590> TJ-: Why would I be pulling everything from disco? I just do some pinning in preferences.d so that all packages are prioritized on bionic and I explicitely use "apt install -t disco package" for some packages, no?
<sim590> I do that on debian with testing and unstable.
<TJ-> chrismo16: haha, do you see the problem? the path has no /s in it "EFIubuntushimx64.efi)"
<sim590> Bashing-om: Yeah. I found that one before, but on debian, the package maintainer is Alessandro Ghedini, so I was inclined to download his on ubuntu also.
<TJ-> sim590: well I guess you could but it just seems like a sledgehammer to crack a nut, especially for a single non-essential package
<chrismo16> TJ- haha. How do we fix?
<Sven_vB> when using encrypted LVM, can I use arbitrarily weird python or bash scripts to produce the would-be-keyfile bytes?
<netameta> ssh with 2 factor auth works !
<TJ-> chrismo16: I'm trying to figure out how the command I gave you did that, because I tested it here and it worked.. is it possible you mis-typed the / characters ?
<Sven_vB> like submit this file to that server via HTTPS and XOR the reply with this other file
<chrismo16> I copy pasted
<TJ-> chrismo16: let's start by deleting that entry: "sudo efibootmgr -v -b 0 -B"
<TJ-> chrismo16: good, so it must be something else then!
<TJ-> chrismo16: ha, my fault, I didn't surround the path in single-quotes!
<chrismo16> How do we edit?
<chrismo16> Or do we delete and recreate
<TJ-> chrismo16: let's try again with " sudo efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -w -L 'ubuntu-SB' -l '\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi' " and once you've done that, do "efibootmgr -v" and ensure the path has \s in it!
<TJ-> chrismo16: as above, delete entry then create a new
<salamanderrake> Is there a network troubleshooting guide I can look at off line, between my network and what ever is going on with spectrum its dropping randomly and I need to restart the router and modem to reconnect again.
<chrismo16> TJ-ok so that worked. I have booted with secure enabled and am at the blue screen to enroll mok
<chrismo16> So basically I am at step 5 of https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/blob/master/SIGNING.md
<TJ-> chrismo16: so making progress ?
<chrismo16> yes
<genii> salamanderrake: I would probably use the method described here: https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget  to grab the guide found here: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch04_:_Simple_Network_Troubleshooting for offline viewing
<TJ-> chrismo16: can I step down now, the boot issue is now solved?
<chrismo16> Looks like it is
<chrismo16> Thank you
<TJ-> chrismo16: good. Still puzzled how the system got into that state but ... *runs off and hides from the UEFI gremlins*
<Bashing-om> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'm going to read the freezer for ice cream to cool my brain down :D
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Good thought :) Ice cream cures many ailments.
<salamanderrake> genii: does that cover the new network tools, or still using the old network tools?
<genii> salamanderrake: Actually it does use the older ifconfig instead of the newer ip commands. But you can also still install the older ones
<genii> ..apologies on lag, it's end of day time at work and there was running around to do
<salamanderrake> genii: don't worry, I'm lagging because my ISP can't stay up.
<genii> salamanderrake: But as far as all the other diagnostic methods and applications, all of them are available normally on *buntu except tracepath is instead of traceroute
<salamanderrake> Oh, ok.
<salamanderrake> genii: https://dougvitale.wordpress.com/2011/12/21/deprecated-linux-networking-commands-and-their-replacements/
<oddtod> during the 18.04 installation of server I am prompted to import an identity is there any way to run your own identity management for this? I only see no / launchpad and 1 other.
<sarnold> oddtod: interesting idea
<sarnold> oddtod: my guess is that it'll hand whatever you input to ssh-import-id(1) and that can probably be extended easily enough..
<leftyfb> ssh-import-id only supports launchpad and github
#ubuntu 2019-07-20
<fakuivan> Hello! How can I add this package to the apt index? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse-overlayfs
<fakuivan> I'm running ``Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS``
<sarnold> fakuivan: what problem are you trying to solve?
<fakuivan> I'm trying to install fuse-overlayfs
<fakuivan> I host a couple of game servers and I'd like for configs and mods to be kept separate from the main game files. I think that will help me to backup things if I need to
<fakuivan> overlayfs is the only sane solution I can think of
<sarnold> hmm, this one feels a bit heavyweight.. do you need the shiftfs integration?
<fakuivan> I have no idea what shiftfs is :P
<sarnold> I'd guess that you could probably solve the problem you've got with some well-placed symlinks; if those didn't work great, maybe bind mounting files or directories would do it.
<sarnold> I don't know much about that fuse-overlayfs package; maybe it *requires* the shiftfs, in which case, it may require a newer kernel than in the bionic release you've got now
<sarnold> if you want to try it out anyway, probably the easiest way to do so is use backportpackage from the ubuntu-dev-tools package to rebuild it in a PPA
<fakuivan> the config files and mods are scattered all around the game directory, I tried using symbolic links but some mods recreate files instead of just w opening them
<sarnold> oh :(
<fakuivan> yeah, it's kind of a mess
<fakuivan> sarnold: would it be sane to use the privileged version of overlayfs for something like this?
<sarnold> fakuivan: yeah, that sounds like it's worth a try
<fakuivan> the game runs unprvilaged, as a ``steam`` user
<fakuivan> unprivileged*
<ga_sk8er> im  having trouble with my desktop
<ga_sk8er> i cant get the libreoffice icon to  appear
<uRock> appear where?
<ga_sk8er> i cant get the icon to  appear on the desktop  even though it's in the "desktop"  folder
<uRock> ga_sk8er, check out https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-linux
<ga_sk8er> that shows how to  do  it in 18.10 but im  still  running 18.04
<ga_sk8er> i tried to  copy & paste the commands to  terminal  & it says invalid command
<uRock> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux ga_sk8er
<uRock> ga_sk8er, also http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/09/pin-app-shortcut-desktop-ubuntu-18-04/
<Ascavasaion> Each time I copy files to my USB memory stick it copies everything to the end... right through to 100% then seems to freeze.  Then I am unable to unmount or eject the device.  It is as if it is struggling to close a session/action/task.  Often times there is corruption to the file if I manually remove the device.  I have tried typing sync, but that also freezes and Ctrl C has no effect either.
<brianx> depending on the device, flushing can take hours.
<brianx> if sync isn't finishing, it's not finished flushing.
<krwq> hello, one of my SSD drives has 100GB missing somewhere outside of /home directory, what's the easiest way to find out where did it go?
<krwq> I've tried finding what's going on with du -sch .[!.]* * | sort -h  but because this disk is / it's not working exactly as expected
<sarnold> krwq: probably it'll be in /var or /usr, check both of those first
<krwq> sarnold: thanks, /var shows 130G and /usr 20G - how do I proceed from here? can I mount these on different drive somehow without destroying my ubuntu?
<krwq> brb in ~10min
<sarnold> krwq: sorry, I'm headed out.. just keep repeating those du commands and figure out what's responsible
<sarnold> apt-cache clean or autoclean or similar may help
<uRock> If you need a GUI, then Bleachbit can clear those folders as well. krwq
<ekaj77> Looking to connect 18.04 to hidden wifi; is this hack still necessary, or have they added in that support? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1111494/netplan-not-connecting-to-hidden-ssid-server-18-04-1-lts
<uRock> ekaj77, gnome settings doesn't show the ability to connect to a hidden wifi, so likely yes
<ekaj77> Kidn of odd
<uRock> Most people don't use hidden SSIDs, because anyone with wifite can find the network. People with real skills are definitely going to see it.
<leonardus> I can't get my wifi working. The name of the adapter is AWUS036ACS and the driver is the RTL8812AU. I tried downloading a driver from GitHub, and ran `make`/`make install`, but it wasn't showing up in `ip a`, so then I ran the dkms(?) commands and it still wouldn't work. So I'm not sure what to do.
<jpuntu> hello everobody... any has experience with iSCSI SAN Dell MD3000i in Ubuntu 18.04LTS?
<leonardus> rtl8812au-dkms package installed, and it still doesn't work
<leonardus> the interface is showing up in `lsusb`, and 8812au is in `lsmod`
<ga_sk8er> i figured out what my issue was.  even  though LibreOffice installed by default with linux, it didnt show that it was installed . i  had to  go  delete it then  re-install
<uRock> very weird
<uRock> ga_sk8er, you got it on the desktop, though?
<ga_sk8er> yeah after i re-installed
<krwq> sarnold: uRock: thanks! /var/lib/docker was 120GB lol
<uRock> krwq, wow, that's a lot. I run Bleachbit once a week, so I haven't seen it get that big in the past.
<zdorovo> sooo I was stuck in a login loop and reinstalling ubuntu 18.04 didn't help
<zdorovo> maybe I installed it incorrectly somehow though---I had separate root and home partitions. I reformatted the root partition but not the home partition, which happens to be encrypted
<zdorovo> I tried going to a different tty and looking at the ownership of .Xauthenticate or whatever, but I didn't even see it when i ran `ls -la`
<Ascavasaion> brianx, Thank you.
<brianx> Ascavasaion: of course it usually doesn't take hours.  i have a 256GB usb3 drive that finished flushing an almost full drive copy in about 15 minutes.  if i had more ram installed (or less in use), it might have taken longer.
<brianx> that's 15 minutes after i sent the flush command.
<kinghat> where should drives be manually mounted to?
<kinghat> like where is the standard location?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Depends on the use case - want it visable to the GUI also ?
<kinghat> actually on server
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Then I suggest in " /mnt " directory.
<kinghat> Bashing-om: just a sub dir in /mnt?
<Blade> mi
<Bashing-om> kinghat: e.g. " ls -al /mnt/ >> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Apr  4  2018 look
<Bashing-om> "
<kinghat> ?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: I have a mount point in the /mnt/ directory I named "look" :)
<kinghat> oh
<kinghat> fdisk or parted for partition?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Well - parted == PARTition EDitor :)
<kinghat> can us fdisk though too, correct?
<kinghat> use*
<Bashing-om> kinghat: I "think: one can also use fdisk - as it is supposedly now also supporting GPT.
<kinghat> Bashing-om: do you set the fsck(sixth field) in fstab to 0 or 2?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: "2" - UUID=69b1f02a-5e00-415e-ab75-78fdd63f72a3 /var            ext4    defaults        0       2
<kinghat> 👌
<kinghat> thank Bashing-om
<kinghat> you*
<kinghat> are these drives normally owned by root?
<kinghat> like just adding a drive do back stuff up to, why owned by root?
<ZaZaGX> hello
<ncuxo1> hello I have a question
<ncuxo1> could someone get into my pc thru grub while I'm with  LUKS
<cfhowlett> anyone with physical access could get to grub
<ncuxo1> we assume he have physical acces
<ncuxo1> yes he can get to grub but could he thru grub bypass my luks encryption
<cfhowlett> you need more than grub access to bypass encryption
<ncuxo1> okay so should I lock my grub for this extra security
<ncuxo1> I'm not sure if I should do it
<cfhowlett> depends on your level of paranoia I suppose.
<ncuxo1> bios passwords are easily removed when you have physical access
<cfhowlett> boot from USB = grub bypassed.
<ncuxo1> exactly my point
<ncuxo1> cfhowlett:  thx for the help
<ncuxo1> have a great day
<cfhowlett> what little I could offer.  happy2help!
<Bashing-om> kinghat: You still struggling ?
<JonTheNiceGuy> Hi all, I'm having a bit of a disaster. I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 and have an Nvidia GeForce 8300 GS. I did the original install using the in-built SIS chip, but all I was getting was 640x480! Having installed the Nvidia card, it's not getting to the login screen. I was able to SSH in, and ran ubuntu-drivers autoinstall which installed nvidia-340 but now all I'm getting is a flashing black cursor in the top left corner. I
<JonTheNiceGuy> SSH'd in again, and ran nvidia-xconfig, but this doesn't appear to have made a difference. Any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> JonTheNiceGuy: Does the kernel see the card ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' ?
<CoolerX> hey
<CoolerX> does ubuntu have support for wifi direct?
<CoolerX> i want to share a file with my android phone
<CoolerX> ubuntu 18.04
<spinningCat> yo
<spinningCat> how can i find spesific keyword in various files?
<EoflaOEViceCity> spinningCat: Do you mean finding a string inside files using grep?
<spinningCat> yes
<spinningCat> like api
<spinningCat> finding api if any file contains it
<EoflaOEViceCity> spinningCat: If you want to find text "api" in files, you can do "cat <files in spaces> | grep api". You can surround file name with quotes if they have spaces.
<spinningCat> can i use * instead of filename?
<EoflaOEViceCity> Yes. cat supports wildcards
<spinningCat> it will go into every folder and check files
<CoolerX> anyone?
<spinningCat> let me check
<EoflaOEViceCity> CoolerX: Have no experience with WiFi direct. Try, and if it does not work, you can try connecting your phone to PC.
<JonTheNiceGuy> Bashing-om yep. Do you want the output?
<spinningCat> EoflaOEViceCity,  do i need extra parameters it is told x is directory
<spinningCat> files are inside folder
<CoolerX> EoflaOEViceCity, how do you open wifi direct on ubuntu?
<EoflaOEViceCity> spinningCat: You might have to put the recursive parameter if it has one. Let me check manual page.
<spinningCat> i guess this works cat */* | grep api
<CoolerX> all i found was this https://w1.fi/wpa_supplicant/devel/p2p.html
<CoolerX> also a software called wpa_gui in the software store
<EoflaOEViceCity> spinningCat: OK. For future reference, if you want to print contents of files in all subdirectories, you can check "find . -type f -exec cat {} +"
<spinningCat> find api - type -f exec cat {} +
<spinningCat> that one
<spinningCat> ?
<spinningCat> ops without -
<spinningCat> EoflaOEViceCity,  can you help me out?
<EoflaOEViceCity> spinningCat: You have to write exactly what is written, but add the grep pipe at the end: "find . -type f -exec cat {} + | grep api". Does that work properly?
<spinningCat> let me see
<spinningCat> yes
<EoflaOEViceCity> CoolerX: You have to check for P2P support for your adapter first for WiFi Direct to work. Use this: "sudo iw list | grep -A8 'Supported interface modes:'" and pastebin the output
<spinningCat> how can i see file name?
<CoolerX> https://wiki.gnome.org/NetworkManager/WifiDirect
<CoolerX> EoflaOEViceCity, https://bpaste.net/raw/6s2v
<CoolerX> how do i install this? https://wiki.gnome.org/NetworkManager/WifiDirect
<CoolerX> does ubuntu even use gnome?
<EoflaOEViceCity> CoolerX: You have P2P support. Standard Ubuntu 18.04 uses GNOME.
<EoflaOEViceCity> spinningCat: Can you do "find . -type f -exec grep "api" {}"?
<EoflaOEViceCity> spinningCat: Or try commands that are posted in https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12342/show-contents-of-many-files
<boblamont> I'm also in ##linux, so apologies for anyone who sees this in both...
<boblamont> I've been tagging & renaming (based on tags) a lot of files with Ex Falso (this renaming often moves files between directories, sometimes between drives).
<boblamont> The drives I'm using to move the audio files around keep having file corruption errors/dying.
<boblamont> Is that likely a coincidence or a causal relationship?
<EriC^^> boblamont: did you run a smart test on the hdd?
<boblamont> EriC^^: I did on one of them and the test wouldn't even run
<boblamont> the other one failed
<EriC^^> boblamont: try 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX' replacing sdx with the drive
<EriC^^> boblamont: aha, then likely the drive is dying if it failed, maybe use gddrescue to get as much stuff as possible from it
<boblamont> EriC^^: oh, I've recovered (almost) everything already
<boblamont> I'm just worried that two drives I've been doing the tagging project on have both dropped dead
<EoflaOEViceCity> boblamont: Are the project files unrecoverable? Also how many years do you run these drives?
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> how do i install this? https://wiki.gnome.org/NetworkManager/WifiDirect\
<EriC^^> boblamont: if the drives were already good, the copying files to them, or renaming files shouldn't have caused anything, they had to be already dead or on their way
<boblamont> EoflaOEViceCity: I was able to copy over most of the files using testdisk. A few things were missing, but I have other copies of those. The first drive had been around a few years, but I only plugged in the second one in April or May.
<EriC^^> boblamont: is the 2nd one the one you weren't able to smart test? cause that doesnt mean it's bad
<boblamont> no, the second one I just ran the smart test on (using the Disks utility) and it said it failed
<EoflaOEViceCity> boblamont: Is the first drive over 5 years old? Because I got a drive that failed after 5 years
<boblamont> EoflaOEViceCity: could be, it's at least over 3
<EriC^^> boblamont: can you upload a paste of smartctl -a /dev/sdX of the 2nd?
<EriC^^> you'd need to install the package "smartmontools"
<boblamont> ok
<boblamont> I got this https://paste.linux.community/view/1a3a6020
<CoolerZ> hello?
<CoolerZ> how do install this https://wiki.gnome.org/NetworkManager/WifiDirect on ubuntu 18.04?
<EoflaOEViceCity> boblamont: That drive lacks SMART testing. Was it by chance an external HDD by USB or SSD?
<boblamont> they're all external usb
<boblamont> so when it says the test failed, it just couldn't run it?
<EoflaOEViceCity> boblamont: How exactly the test failed? Did it fail instantly? Or did it fail in the middle of the test?
<boblamont> it just started, then it failed. it said it had 90% left, which implies it had done 10%, but that was the first thing it put up
<EoflaOEViceCity> boblamont: So the drive might be broken. Pastebin the output of smartctl -a /dev/sdX on the first drive.
<vandervekenronan> Hello everyone after long searching. I still have the dummy output issue? Can someone  help me?
<boblamont> EoflaOEViceCity: it's the same https://paste.linux.community/view/e2778db2
<EoflaOEViceCity> boblamont: Then I couldn't help with this situation, sorry. A more experienced user might help you further.
<boblamont> EoflaOEViceCity: thanks anyhow. My newest drive is now suddenly showing bad sectors, this is getting really frustrating
<EoflaOEViceCity> boblamont: You are welcome.
<vandervekenronan> Does someone also had the "dummy output" issue?
<isomari> greetings, which file can I edit to enable a service without using systemctl enable??
<EoflaOEViceCity> isomari: Try the answer in this question: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/157816/what-does-systemctl-enable-netctl-service-do using the appropriate service name
<isomari> EoflaOEViceCity: thanks
<EoflaOEViceCity> isomari: You are welcome. Did the service start?
<isomari> EoflaOEViceCity: I won't know till I get on site. I'm sure it will. Thanks again.
<philosophy> Hello everyone, I invite you to a wonderful fortune that has been running uninterrupted for 20 years..  Quakenet ORG < < < irc. QUAKENET ORG #Freenode <<<<< authorization will be made.. QUAKENET ORG
<ZaZaGX> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome ZaZaGX
<ZaZaGX> i tried debian 10, it gave me problems
<ZaZaGX> just got back into Ubuntu lol
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaGX: focus to the actual support questions please
<ZaZaGX> sorry, i was ranting
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaGX: when will you learn to divide chat from support? its not the first time volunteers told you this
<ZaZaGX> i got mixed up with other channels
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ZaZaGX> wbEric^^
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, as soon as my SSD shows up, I'm gonna attempt to move the xbuntu 18.04lts system on this to the ssd. This computer is setup as guid and is not secure boot/etc
<Wayward_Vagabond> Any tips or things I should look out for?
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: are you looking to clone a spinner to ssd?
<Wayward_Vagabond> lotuspsychje: I'd rather not do a sector per sector clone cause there are some things that could be done better, but basically
<Wayward_Vagabond> 2tb hdd to a 2tb ssd
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: isnt there a lot of data you just need to hold externally on there?
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: or you just gonna clone it all on ssd, not using spinner anymore?
<Wayward_Vagabond> laptop that's not new and/or pricey enough to have a second hdd bay or ssd slots
<Wayward_Vagabond> So just wanting to move everything relevant to the new drive, using a different machine to copy stuff over, then put the ssd in it's place
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: the way i do it, is fresh install on ssd, then use spinners in an external enclosure (usb3)
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: but you can dd clone from spinner to ssd if you like
<BluesKaj> yeah, i used dd to copy from a hdd to ssd. just make sure the target is slightly larger partition wise than the source
<Wayward_Vagabond> my OS partitions are larger than they need to be, one of them that's not being used is entirely useless (it was meant for an os that it turns out can't boot from guid), swap could use a shrink, and I have no idea how /home's size will work out yet
<BluesKaj> Wayward_Vagabond, gonna use separate / and /home partitions?
<Wayward_Vagabond> BluesKaj: right now I have two linux partitons used, one vaccant, and an ntfs paritition, then home, swap, and a like 2mb partition grub stuck on the very end of the drive
<BluesKaj> i see, not sure , but /uefi/boot seems to be the first partition the installer places on the drive on most systems afaik
<Wayward_Vagabond> I usually partition up wit gparte first- it didn't make that partition, but grub found a way..
<BluesKaj> anyway that's immaterial if you used dd if the system boots fine atm
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm not sure how honest ssd makers are compared to hdd ones, but I have a feeling it's gonna be slightly smaller
<BluesKaj> used=use, and scuse my grammar :-)
<Wayward_Vagabond> it was more a question of, is there more to it other than making sure fstab points to the right things, and letting grub fix itself after?
<BluesKaj> you could shrink the the source partition first, if you have the space
<BluesKaj> it's a clone, bit for bit, so fstab and grub shouldn't be an issue
<Wayward_Vagabond> I wasn't doing a bitwise clone though.
<BluesKaj> not using dd then?
<BluesKaj> ok , no more assumptions on my part.
<Wayward_Vagabond> BluesKaj: besides, even if I did a bitwise copy of /, home, swap, and grub's partitions would still all end up different
<Wayward_Vagabond> so I'm not sure if that'd really help much
<jeremy31> Wayward_Vagabond: clonezilla on USB could clone it
<Wayward_Vagabond> jeremy31: sligtly different sized drives, and both can't be in the machine I want at the same time. Just going to remove the optical drives my desktop, and plug either drive into those ports, and use it to work on them
<jeremy31> Wayward_Vagabond: I shrunk my Ubuntu install so it would fit on a new SSD, then cloned it with clonezilla and it booted right up on the SSD
<Wayward_Vagabond> jeremy31: how many partitions, and did anyting else on the drive have issues?
<jeremy31> It was just 2 partitions for that one, I also used to clone a drive that had dual boot Win 10/Mint to SSD and even Win10 worked
<gst568923> Hi guys I need to uninstall Debian from dual boot with Windows 10 completely to be able to install Ubuntu from scratch. My system is UEFI GPT, after I removed the Debian partition with gparted what is the correct procedure to remove the grub?
<Wayward_Vagabond> meh, I;ll wait till it's actually here later today
<Wayward_Vagabond> I don't want to touch the orignal hdd, so I can always try different methods
<BluesKaj> sounds like a clean install to the ssd will simpler
<BluesKaj> be
<tomreyn> gst568923: on the efi system partition there is probably a "debian" subfolder you can then remove. but this is really a debian question. you can also just leave it there, ubuntu creates its own directory on the ESP
<tomreyn> s/subfolder/subdirectory/
<Dk0dr> I agree on clean install
<gst568923> tomreyn in the efi partition I have the following folders: Boot, debian, Microsoft. Inside the Boot folder there is the bootx64.efi file which has the same MD5 as the grubx64.efi file which is located inside the debian folder. Do I need to delete the Boot folder and the debian folder to completely remove the grub?
<imi> hello. how do I change the name servers? I want to override the ones negotiated by dhcp
<Dk0dr> in your router admin pages?
<tomreyn> gst568923: grub probably acts as the boot loader for both linux and windows at this point. you can remove both, but then windows wont be able to boot until you have ubuntu installed. the better approahc is maybe to just have the ubuntu installer overwrite those files in Boot and add its own ubuntu/ directory.
<tds> imi: what ubuntu version are you running, and desktop or server?
<imi> Dk0dr: what if I'm not a router admin? I want it for my machine only?
<imi> tdn: ubuntu 17.10 desktop
<tomreyn> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<tomreyn> you're a year late
<tds> yeah, upgrade your box
<tds> but regardless, for desktop that's probably using network-manager, so you can disable getting dns from dhcp and set your own resolvers through that
<tds> you can poke it with nmcli, nmtui, nm-connection-editor, some other config editor built into your DE, etc
<imi> tomreyn: I can't upgrade because all further versions have a bug which is a showstopper for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1804568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804568 in linux (Ubuntu) "click position is flipped to cursor position when in tent mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> imi: and we can't support EOL releases here, i'm afraid. when have you last tested this bug exists, using which ubuntu version?
<gst568923> tomreyn if I remove the Boot and debian folders, shouldn't the system automatically start the windows 10 bootloader since it is a UEFI system?
<tds> gst568923: you'll probably need to tweak the efi boot entries with `efibootmgr` as well
<imi> tomreyn: I've last tested this bug at 2019-03-30, on disco dingo
<EriC^^> gst568923: if you remove all traces of the efi files, i think it would skip the entries and boot windows if it's in the list
<imi> whenever 19.10 is out I'll test again
<EriC^^> gst568923: what's the md5sum of the efi\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi file?
<gst568923> EriC^^ 660f0913319818720ae99c0004141daa
<EriC^^> gst568923: what's the size vs grubx64.efi?
<gst568923> EriC^^ size of grubx64.efi?
<EriC^^> gst568923: my bootmgfw.efi is 125.... it's the original ms file
<gst568923> EriC^^ my bootmgfw.efi is 1.526.584 byte
<tds> imi: any luck with the suggestions at https://askubuntu.com/a/1052998 to change the cursor mapping?
<gst568923> tds when I talk about removing the Boot and debian folders I intend to remove them with the command `efibootmgr --bootnum XXXX --delete-bootnum` except for the Boot folder which I have to remove manually because it does not appear in the efibootmgr list. Is this procedure correct?
<tomreyn> imi: hmm so you tested before dingo released. i'd suggest you create a persistent 18.04.2 install, fully update it, then if the issue persists with that, install a !mainline kernel or the hwe-edge kernel (and X)
<EriC^^> gst568923: yeah that should remove the entries
<tomreyn> efibootmgr deletes files on the ESP? i don't think it does.
<tomreyn> it updates the data in nvram
<EriC^^> just the entries
<tomreyn> gst568923 seemed to assume it'd also remove files off the ESP
<imi> tomreyn: obviously I could have tested on a daily basis. The next time I'll test is when 19.10 is out.
<gst568923> EriC^^ so to sum up to uninstall debian I have to do: 1) remove the ext4 partition 2) remove the entry with efibootmgr. Windows 10 will continue to boot smoothly if I have not yet installed ubuntu
<tomreyn> imi: okay, i'm jkust trying to spare you efforts in case this is already handled. but tds' link looks like it could help.
<EriC^^> gst568923: if you upload a pastebin of ls -lR /boot/efi and efibootmgr -v i can tell you for sure, otherwise it's kinda guessing cause sometimes windows efi is backed up and renamed etc like if you used boot-repair or something
<imi> tomreyn: ok thanks I'll check that link: https://askubuntu.com/a/1052998
<tomreyn> imi: i'd also suggest a bios update in case you don't have the latest.
<imi> ok thanks
<tds> imi: do you need the autorotation stuff?
<tds> a few other places also suggested uninstalling iio-sensor-proxy to disable it if not
<tomreyn> imi: this seems to be the latest bios: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-spectre-13-w000-x360-convertible-pc/12499178/swItemId/ob-230762-1
<tomreyn> you had F.31 when you filed 1804568
<MrCrackPotBuilde> when you create a GNOME theme can you use Javascript and HTML
<gst568923> EriC^^ are you here?
<EriC^^> sorry back
<tomreyn> gst568923: see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1752437 which *may* be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752437 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ENVY x360 - 15-bq102ng] Touchscreen does not work" [Low,Incomplete]
<tomreyn> actually, thnking again, probably not related, since your touchscreen does work, just flipped.
<tomreyn> gst568923: maybe this helps though https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2414086
<fSharp> hello, I am trying to retrieve gpg keys with 'gpg --keyserver..'command but either it takes ages, or nothing happens (cursor remaining still)
<tomreyn> in case fSharp returns with more patience: https://gist.github.com/rjhansen/67ab921ffb4084c865b3618d6955275f https://dkg.fifthhorseman.net/blog/openpgp-certificate-flooding.html https://dev.gnupg.org/T3972
<BluesKaj>  the user was crossposting with ##linux
<tomreyn> and #gnupg
<BluesKaj> covering all the bases
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> what's wrong with the memtest on the live iso these days? this worked a charm for ages, but the one in 18.04 will reboot when *not* going into F1:failsafe on each and every system I treid so far, no matter how old or new uefi or legacy, from core2duo to ryzen
<deadrom> and then in failsafe it did not detect issues that the other memtest86-non-plus that's looked down on for not being free clearly identified. ubuntu does includes a broken tool here.
<gst568923> I have to uninstall debian and install ubuntu, my system has 8 GB of ram, I know that ubuntu now creates the paging file within the partition itself; my question is: from the performance point of view does it make sense to keep the swap partition 4 GB? should I remove it? Or is swapping better as a file within the ubuntu partition?
<deadrom> since when does ubuntu create a swap file in a partiton?
<gst568923> deadrom I mean the ext4 partition where ubuntu is installed
<deadrom> the whole point of having a swap partition was not to drag the entire filesystem overhead along for swapping, unlike a certain inferior operating system from Redmond, Seattle
<deadrom> tbh I don't quite understand the question. you want to switch from deb to ubu and now question is: keep an existing swap partiiton of 4gb or have ubuntu setup a swap file? if that's it: keep the swap partition
<deadrom> I guess these days it doesn't matter much, but why not do it properly.
<gst568923> yes the question is right so if i understand correctly the performance is less if the swapfile is inside the ext4 partition? the fact is that my system has 8 GB of ram so the swap file will rarely be used
<deadrom> automount question: NFS: fstab:    10.0.11.1 /mnt/fileserver nfs4 defaults,noauto,soft,comment=systemd.automount 0 0   <- works a charm as long as the NFS server is around. if not, the system stalls forever at boot time trying to mount it. what do I do about this?
<BluesKaj> deadrom, add the nfs server uuid to /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> deadrom, sudo blkid should show the nfs server uuid
<deadrom> BluesKaj: I was expecting more that I need to configure a timeout for mounting...
<deadrom> how will this help?
<V0st0k> gst568923 once I've read we have to set the swap file the same size of the RAM size, cause if the system needs to use the swap by moving data temporarily from RAM to swap it'll not crash, does it make sense to you?
<BluesKaj> a timeout, why?
<deadrom> BluesKaj: so the client stops trying to mount a server that's not there...
<deadrom> BluesKaj: when I download sth in my browser it opens a dsave dialog, the save dialog has shortcuts that point to the server so then it tries to access the paths to check their existence, then this request gets handed down to the automounter which in turn tries to automount the server till the end of time.
<deadrom> same goes for file manager and everything else that has any fs reference to the server
<BluesKaj> my experience with nfs was to use the file manager, not a browser so i'm not familiar with your approach
<BluesKaj> anyway time for some breakfast, BBL
<jink> Enjoy.
<zette> hi
<ncuxo> Hello I want to setup a homelab server
<ncuxo> I'm using 18.04 LT
<ncuxo> do I need a home/data directory
<ncuxo> I'm planning on using kvm
<ncuxo> so root and boot partition should be sufficient or?
<jeremy31> ncuxo: all you need is root partition and maybe EFI System Partition if booting in UEFI
<ncuxo> jeremy31:  thank you for the prompt answer
<ncuxo> another question could I install it on 32 gb usb drive
<ncuxo> my server have inside usb port  and I want the os to be  there so all my sas drives are left for the vms
<deadrom> ncuxo: depends much on the drive. ymmv. good stick will work for a while, but I'd go for a small SSD rather
<uRock> 120GB Kingston SSD on Amazon for $20.
<deadrom> ^ this
<ncuxo> I have ssds like 7 laying around the house
<ncuxo> but I wanna save space in the rack
<ncuxo> I have dell r815 and there is no ssd slot inside
<deadrom> run the wires and double stickytape it somewhere in the case.
<OerHeks> interesting, you could install on an usb stick, it will be horrible slow, good luck!
<deadrom> it's an ssd. it has no moving parts. it won't care
<ncuxo> OerHeks:  I was using esxi on 2gb drive and it was fine
<ncuxo> I used it for 6 months now
<ncuxo> but I wanna switch to kvm
<ncuxo> this is why I was wondering if there is a way arround
<uRock> Go for it.
<deadrom> ncuxo: esxi hardly writes anything. full OS with kvm no matter how you tweak it... I'd rather rig a live iso, run it from a ro medium and mount in /opt from usb if I had to, but that's all tinker shenanigans. do it properly or soak the fallout when thinks go pear shaped
<deadrom> *things
<ncuxo> deadrom:  this is why I wanna make the switch
<ncuxo> now I need to figure out how to get the ssd inside
<deadrom> r815 has 6 drive bays..
<ncuxo> I'm really a noob for server hardware and I need to check how to get that ssd inside
<ncuxo> yes I have 6 sas 600gb drives there
<ncuxo> they were with another server I bought I know that its an overkill for home use
<ncuxo> deadrom:  okay I removed 2 of my sas drives and put two 60gb ssd drives
<ncuxo> now the system does not recognize them
<OerHeks> looks like your r815 raid storage is blocking them? or a bios setting
<ncuxo> OerHeks:  I will check that now
<ncuxo> OerHeks:  I've removed all the other drives
<ncuxo> In the BIOS I don't have any setting about the drives because the system doesn't recognize them
<OerHeks> in the raid controller bios perhaps? not sure about that dell with spark
<OerHeks> if they are empty, boot a live iso and clear/setup raid again?
<OerHeks> maybe #ubuntu-server is your help
<ncuxo> no raid options in bios
<ncuxo> thx I will try there
<deadrom> ncuxo: servers can do quite a bit more configuration than regular PCs, especially regarding storage. the BIOS will have a raid/storage utility, and Dell usually has good and easy to find manuals online. (contrary to Hewlett Packard, whose support websites are a sorry joke altogether)
<becool> how can i cap a process at a certain percentage of system resource consumption? for example, if i only want mysqldump to use a maximum of 50% cpu/mem until it completes
<SwedeMike> becool: another way is to "ionice" and "nice" it so it gets lower priority to resources
<caroga> hi all! I just finished installing 19.04 on my laptop in effort to get any hdmi/displayport output going, but it seems rather unsuccessful so far. I wish to leave out the NVIDIA drivers as they consume way too much battery and make my fans go on 100% like all the time. What could I do to get HDMI and Displayport working?
<zutat> anyone had success with a recent lenovo thinkpad?
<tomreyn> zutat: certainly. please feel free to immediately ask concrete questions, not polls.
<kinghat> is the only way to change firefox shortcuts through an extension?
<aniruddhab> Can any one help me for ubuntu 18.04, that i am having a problem
<aniruddhab> When I am starting my computer it is showing all the available wifi networks but after typing the right password it is not connecting
<aniruddhab> Can anyone help me?
<tomreyn> hi aniruddhab
<tomreyn> do you know which wireless chipset you have there?
<tomreyn> if not, run this and return the http address:   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<aniruddhab> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> aniruddhab, ok
<aniruddhab> This one is showing https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/C4a2lWni/
<aniruddhab> tomreyn, ^^
<tomreyn> that's for wired internet, is your wureless connected on usb?
<tomreyn> * wired ethernet
<aniruddhab> It is a TP link wifi router that is connected via usb
<tomreyn> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: can you do both of these
<aniruddhab> tomreyn, sure
<aniruddhab> This one showing https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/7sy7ZIC3/
<tomreyn> hmm maybe run   sudo update-pciids    and   sudo update-usbids   beforehand
<jeremy31> That is a realtek wifi, rtl8192eu
<tomreyn> jeremy31: i guess you identified it by their vendor id?
<aniruddhab> then i should run above commands?
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: only if the system is currently online somehow
<aniruddhab> tomreyn, yes online somehow
<tomreyn> so do it
<aniruddhab> done
<jeremy31> tomreyn:  use mange's github and blacklist rtl8xxxu, I am on phone
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: so you ran    sudo update-pciids    and   sudo update-usbids    ?
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: if so, run   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999    and    lspci -knn | nc termbin.com 9999     now, and show those http addresses.
<aniruddhab> one think is when i remove the adapter and insert again it is working properly but it should connect properly like me 16.04
<aniruddhab> yes just executed that
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: what is "that"
<tomreyn> please be specific.
<aniruddhab> `lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999` > lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> aniruddhab: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2408198&p=13823638#post13823638
<aniruddhab> `lspci -knn | nc termbin.com 9999` > lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<aniruddhab> tomreyn, ^^
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: that's not exactly the commands i suggested running, there were no ">" characters in there. what was the output?
<aniruddhab> `lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999` > https://termbin.com/cphs
<tomreyn> ah there it is indeed
<aniruddhab> `lspci -knn | nc termbin.com 9999` > https://termbin.com/691s
<tomreyn> this is your wireless:   Bus 001 Device 008: ID 2357:0109 TP-Link TL WN823N RTL8192EU
<tomreyn> as jeremy said, this is a RTL8192EU wireless chipset
<aniruddhab> yes `TP-Link TL WN823N` this is the model number
<aniruddhab> ok
<aniruddhab> now?
<tomreyn> you can follow the instructions jeremy pointed you to to make it work.
<tomreyn> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2408198&p=13823638#post13823638
<aniruddhab> ok
<aniruddhab> doing
<tomreyn> this company (realtek) does not provide good driver support for this device on linux, this is why you need to 'hack' a bit now.
<jeremy31> The mange driver has better reception than even the kernel module
<aniruddhab> yup :) done connecting properly
<aniruddhab> Thanks everyone
<aniruddhab> ^.^
<aniruddhab> for this help
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: should i explain what you just did or are you aware?
<aniruddhab> no I would like to understand that please tell
<jeremy31> aniruddhab:  you compiled a new module for your wifi
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: you blacklisted the in-kernel (and in-ubuntu) driver for this wirelsss device. it will never load until oyu later dedice to remove /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8xxxu.conf
<aniruddhab> ok
<tomreyn> aniruddhab: you also set up a way for this driver to be recommpiled automatically when you install newer kernel images later. this will usually work fine if you stay on the same main kernel version, but it can fail if you switch to a much newer kernel.
<tomreyn> if it fails, you should probably just do the same thing again.
<tomreyn> be sure to point out that you're using this 'hack' when you ask anyone else for assistence with your wireless in the future.
<aniruddhab> I did not understand the blacklist part :(
<tomreyn> run this: cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8xxxu.conf
<aniruddhab> `blacklist rtl8xxxu`
<tomreyn> this file tells the kernel not to load the driver which the ubuntu linux kernel provides
<aniruddhab> ^^
<aniruddhab> ok
<tomreyn> instead the rtl8192eu is loaded, which is the driver you downloaded from https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver.git and compiled from the source code found there
<aniruddhab> means i am using another module for my wifi now
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> you should point this out whenever you ask anyone for assistence with wyour wireless on this computer
<aniruddhab> ok now understand
<tomreyn> they will otherwise assume you'Re using the standard ubuntu kernel module ("driver") and this may behave differently. and they could get annoyed. ;)
<aniruddhab> yes now got the point
<tomreyn> very well. be sure to say 'thanks' to jeremy, since i couldn't have solved it this fast.
<tomreyn> ;)
<aniruddhab> jeremy31, tomreyn, Thank you very much :)
<tomreyn> ;) you're welcome, aniruddhab
<aniruddhab> yup
<MannyLNJ> Help needed. I am booted into a 19.04 live cd right now. I am running 18.04 and unable to log in to the GUI. I enter my name and password the screen goes black then back to the log in. If I drop to CLI and long in then type startx I am able to start an X-session as root. I am unable to intall or remove packaged because it complains about being out
<MannyLNJ> of space on /var. Please help me fix my install. If space is really an issue, I will order a larger drive.
<OerHeks> startx  is depreciated for standard ubuntu + gnome, AFAIK
<aniruddhab> sayan, tomorrow there will be any class in the morning?
<OerHeks> what happened that you cannot login, installed something?
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks the other day I was here trying to get help with docker. I installed some packages and all seemed well. Today when I came to the computer it would not go out of sleep mode. I hit reset and the first thing that happened was the login issue.
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks my distro is on /dev/sda1 which is a 120GB SSD. I do have a second drive in it with 2 partions a 298GB NTFS drive and a 1.7tb Ext4 drive. My priority right now is being able to use Chrome to fill out an application for my next semester of classes
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: sounds like some log is out of hand filling up /var
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: try to mount /dev/sda1 with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ Drive is now  mounted
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: try "df -h /mnt" what does it say for available space
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ it shows 94G used and 11G available
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: not bad, do you have internet access on the live usb?
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ yes I am runing the Live USB now
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: ok, type "cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/fynh
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: seems there's no /var there, try "ls -l /mnt/home/<your username>/.Xauthority"
<EriC^^> who owns the file?
<MannyLNJ> It's owned by root now
<MannyLNJ> I think that is from when I did startx as root
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: yeah, that makes sense
<MannyLNJ> Should i chown it back to emanuel ?
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: not yet
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: type "sudo chroot /mnt" then chown emanual: /home/...../.Xauth
<EriC^^> reason is that it cant translate emanuel to the uid if you're not chrooted in
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: are there any log files such as ~/.xsession-errors in the home dir?
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ Yes .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old
<EriC^^> alright, exit the chroot by typing 'exit' then type 'cat /mnt../....../.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999'
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/vce2 for .xsession-errors
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: type "ls -ld /mnt/home/<your username>" who owns it?
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ do you want me to re-boot and try to sign in again as the nomal user and see what happens?
<EriC^^> and what are the permissions
<EriC^^> nah, it says "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied" so let's see what that's about
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ it looks like it is now showing a UUID the resulots are drwxr-xr-x 43 1000 1000 4096 Jul 20 18:40 /mnt/home/emanuel/
<EriC^^> that looks right
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: what about the parent dir, "ls -ld /mnt/home"
<MannyLNJ> That owned by root:root
<EriC^^> and the permission bits?
<MannyLNJ> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Mar 11 01:56 /mnt/home/
<EriC^^> looks good
<KaynRyu> Not sure what happened but got on my computer today and my chromium icon was just blank, could hover over it and get info, but if you clicked on it or tried to open details nothing would happen
<KaynRyu> spotify is doing the same thing
<KaynRyu> so i tried to open them from terminal and i get GTK-Message: Failed to load module "gail" and "atk-bridge"
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: alright, try a quick 'grep "USER=ema" /mnt/..../.xsession-errors.old'    does it mention any plain USER=emanuel ones?
<KaynRyu> i tried runing apt-get install libatk-adapter libgail-common
<KaynRyu> and just says it cant find them
<KaynRyu> let me check
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ the .old file is entirely blank
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: aha, are you able to access the main PC while being online?
<EriC^^> we could start the session from the chroot if you can't, that way it'd be easier to troubleshoot than going back and forth between booting live usb/main
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ I don't quite understand the question. I am on the main PC now but only because I am using a Live USB
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: i mean do you have another way to be on here while you start the main PC without the live usb
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ I can use a browser on my smart phone
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^ I am now connected on my phone to the channel.
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: alright
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: try rebooting into the main PC, and at the gui try login in as your user
<MannyLNJ-Phone> ·Ok
<MannyLNJ-Phone> Restarting EriC^^
<MannyLNJ-Phone> EriC^^ entered my password. Screen went black and I returned to the sign in screen
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ-Phone: do you have a guest account you can try?
<MannyLNJ-Phone> EriC^^ Do you want me to drop to a cli and sign in there?
<MannyLNJ-Phone> EriC^^ I do not have a guest account
<Bustin> Hello, I am trying to install the latest LTS release of Ubuntu on my Acer Travelmate lapop, it's giving me an error upon installing, stating it is unable to connect to TPM and then freezes before even booting in to the live installer/desktop. I have checked the bios, and there is no option for any TPM settings within it. What can I do?
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ-Phone: alright, try going to the tty, login as your user and then try "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" and see what you get for errors etc
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ-Phone: also, before running that type "rm ~/.xsession-errors"
<MannyLNJ-Phone> EriC^^ I have a black background and a white terminal
<tomreyn> Bustin: look for a bios update while i'll see if i can find anything on this installation issue on the web.
<MannyLNJ-Phone> EriC^^ I exited out removed the error file signed back in same issue. Dropped to cli. Error file mentions .Inferiority
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ-Phone: great, looks like xorg doesnt have an issue
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> can you put more info about the error, i want to try googling for it
<tomreyn> Bustin: if you can get the exact model number (acer travelmate is just a series) from the bottom of the laptop or (maybe) your bios setup screen, this wuold help, too.
<Bustin> tomreyn TravelMate 8473T
<MannyLNJ-Phone> EriC^^ autocorrect made an error out is .ICEauthouity a permission denier error
<tomreyn> Bustin: maybe also take and upload a screenshot of the error message, or double check it's saying exactly "unable to connect to TPM" since i'm not able to find any previous reports about this.
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ-Phone: oh, try "chown $USER: ~/.ICEauthority"
<MannyLNJ-Phone> EriC^^ I am back.in
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ-Phone: great
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^,  Thank you for the help. Next time this happens I will first try to reset the ownership of .ICEauthority.
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: no problem
<tomreyn> Bustin: the latest bios is at https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/3727?b=1   - which one you have now should be shown on the very first screen when you hit escape , i think
<Bustin> tomreyn I have v1.17
<Bustin> out of date.
<tomreyn> Bustin: i'm not sure it's this, and that we can't work around it - it could be. if you can provide the exact error message and / or a screenshot of the TPM error message we could ook for a workaround.
<Bustin> tomreyn I'll get it to you within the next few minutes.
<tomreyn> Bustin: Cool. Yet another question: you said you are using the latest LTS installer. latest LTS is 18.04. But there are so-called "point releases", we're now at 18.04.2, and those come with separate installer ISOs. can you tell which one you are using exactly?
<tomreyn> if you just downloaded it recently from https://ubuntu.com/download then you'll have 18.04.2 LTS indeed. but this may be different if you downloaded elsewhere / using other means, or downloaded a while ago.
<tomreyn> the ISO file name states the very version.
<Bustin> tomreyn it was the 18.04 LTS.
<Bustin> 18.04.2
<tomreyn> ok, very well.
<ioria> Bustin, can you try to boot with 'nomodeset' ?  (if you  get to the main menu at least)
<Wayward_Vagabond> woo, 2TB crucial MX500 is here
<tomreyn> Bustin: let's see the very error message first, though
<tomreyn> Bustin: and no rush ;)
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: congratulations. :) please keep this channel to ubuntu support topics only, though. there are others where we can socialize.
<Bustin> tomreyn upon booting with the live usb / installer, is there a way to get to the boot menu, with the installer / live usb options? It seems to skip that, and just shows the ubuntu loading screen, with the loading dots, then freezes. I'll get the message one moment.
<Wayward_Vagabond> tomreyn: well, as soon as I finish prepping the machine I'm going to copy stuff with, I'm mingrating this machine to that drive
<Wayward_Vagabond> that's where the ..interesting part comes in
<tomreyn> Bustin: yes there is. it doesnds on how you boot. this system seems a bit old, so i assume it boots in bios mode. if so, hold down shift right after the POST / vendor logo screen and it should bring up the grub menu
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: if you have questions about plannnig (or carrying out) your ubuntu migration then that's a topic for this channel.
<tomreyn> Bustin: doesnds -> depends  (sorry)
<chieta> is it possible to limit an apps to connect to th internet access/ even no internet access using iptables
<MannyLNJ> I have a headless system I am trying to install Synergy on. I downloaded synergy_1.10.2.stable_b12+8c010140_ubuntu19_amd64.deb from antother system on my lan. I copied the file to a folder and from within that folder I entered  sudo apt install ./synergy_1.10.2.stable_b12+8c010140_ubuntu19_amd64.deb  it started to download some pre-requisites then failed with N: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file
<MannyLNJ> '/home/emanuel/Downloads/synergy_1.10.2.stable_b12+8c010140_ubuntu19_amd64.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied) HOWEVER I am not logged in as root. I am ssh'd in using a normal user account
<Bustin> tomreyn
<Bustin> https://imgur.com/HXHX5ay
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: try putting the .deb file in /tmp, it basically says the sandboxed user "_apt" which it uses during the install cant access the .deb files in your home dir
<Bustin> and that's where it freezes.
<tomreyn> Bustin: oh you're actually bootting off a dvd then?
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^, thanks. Just moved it switched to /tmp re-ran the install and now it says it's already the newest version
<tomreyn> Bustin: personally i very much prefer usb flash / ssd media based installations. have you considered this? you'd need one that can be fully overwritten though.
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: you could try apt install --reinstall /path/to/deb
<Bustin> tomreyn no, this is off of a Lexar usb flash drive.
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^, thank you. That worked. I think though I will drag a monitor over to it. I'm not grat on the CLI and never got the hang ov using VNC to access one ubuntu system remotly from another
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: sounds good
<tomreyn> Bustin: oh ok, i guess i got this wrong then. well there's nothing about TPM this time, so apparently it's not always giving the same result. i would suggest you try writing the usb again after verifying the iso downloaded properly and then also make sure it fully writes to the usb drive.
<tomreyn> !checksum | Bustin
<ubottu> Bustin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<glsorre> \join python
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | Bustin: this is also an option, as ioria already mentioned
<ubottu> Bustin: this is also an option, as ioria already mentioned: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bustin> tomreyn I have verified the checksum, rewritten it multiple times, downloaded multiple times, verified with Etcher, Rufus, etc.
<Bustin> tomreyn also, holding shift, doesn't bring up any menu for me.
<tomreyn> Bustin: trey repeatedly hitting escape then
<tomreyn> escape should work both in bios and uefi boot modes
<tomreyn> ...i think. at least it works for uefi
<tomreyn> !kernelparam
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<Bustin> tomreyn I've tried escape too :(  I can't seem to get to that menu, so I can enter nomodeset etc. Funny thing is, if I try installing Windows 10, it also freezes when it comes to "copying files".
<Bustin> ^ just tested a windows 10 usb
<tomreyn> Bustin: that's from the same or a different usb stick?
<tomreyn> it does sound like a hardware issue now. you should carry out a memory test.
<caroga> hi all
<EriC^^> Bustin: can you switch to UEFI mode in the bios (or turn CSM legacy off)? that should give you a grub menu when you first boot
<caroga> Could anyone help me with getting my hdmi / dp ports working using ubuntu 19.04 (fresh install) and nouveau drivers?
<brenster21> hello quick question what is the best pratice for mounting external drives to my home folder?
<brenster21> So username/drive so if my computer restarts the drives will automount themselves back to their locations?
<caroga> brenster21that won't work that way
<brenster21> :(
<caroga> lemme send you an article
<brenster21> sure
<Bustin> EriC^^ this laptop is older, it doesn't have UEFI I don't think? no option either in bios. Also, when selecting the usb drive from the boot menu, I get a quick error saying "Error: file '/boot/' not found." tomreyn
<Bustin> but then it just goes right to the ubuntu loading screen, with the loading dots, saying "Ubuntu"
<Bustin> pressing escape reveals the image I linked earlier.
<caroga> brenster21 It comes down basically to something like this: https://www.fosslinux.com/4216/how-to-automount-hard-disk-partitions-in-ubuntu.htm
<brenster21> caroga but the article says you can do that unless i am missing something, i have root access, and am doing it via ssh
<caroga> oke
<tomreyn> Bustin: do you have an ubuntu installation on the hard disk already? it could be that it falls back to that after printing this "Error: file '/boot/' not found." error message
<Bustin> tomreyn no, I do not.
<Bustin> so odd =/
<EriC^^> Bustin: i'd md5sum the iso, use a different known good USB if possible, and use something very reliable to make the USB installer, such as dd from another linux PC or if you have a windows PC then rufus or https://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<EriC^^> Bustin: also, it won't hurt to try a different USB port as well
<tomreyn> Bustin: do the memtest. if this reveals nothing (after a night), maybe try an 'alternative server' installation instead.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Would "cp -a /source/foo /dest/bar" for my os partitions and home, sorting out the fstabs, then letting grub do it's think after using a grub-live to boot the first time be a viable strategy to migrate HDD?
<OerHeks> Wayward_Vagabond, yes, use the live iso and grub wiki to reinstall with the correct UUIDs after cloning
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Wayward_Vagabond> Oh, "cp -ax"
<OerHeks> and -R recusive
<Wayward_Vagabond> wait, no, if I'm not botted from that drive, it shouldn't have any mount points
<Wayward_Vagabond> *booted
<OerHeks> just DD the partitions
<OerHeks> err, do not clone from a running system
<Wayward_Vagabond> OerHeks: I'm going to the optical drives in my desktop, and stick both drives in there
<analogical> is there a disk check tool for ubuntu with a gui?
<EriC^^> analogical: there's a program called "disks" in the menu somewhere
<analogical> does that program check the file system for errors?
<EriC^^> analogical: no just the disk health
<analogical> I need a program that can check the file system for errors
<rory> analogical: the program is called fsck https://www.tecmint.com/fsck-repair-file-system-errors-in-linux/
<rory> analogical: not with a gui
<Bustin> No dice, tried rufus, tried Linux live usb creator, tried a different USB. I have also ran a memtest. I'm lost.
<rory> analogical: the best way is probably to force fsck to run on next boot by running this command and then rebooting: sudo touch /forcefsck
<EriC^^> Bustin: did you try a different port? also, do you have multiple hdd's attached and can you remove them? maybe that's the issue?
<EriC^^> (i mean try booting with just the usb no hdd at all)
<rory> analogical: you can't check the filesystem while it is mounted, so you have to use the above, or else run fsck from a live CD/USB.
<Bustin> EriC^^ have tried different USB ports, and just a single drive. You mean remove the drive itself, and try booting from the USB?
<EriC^^> Bustin: yeah
<Bustin> I'll give that a go, luckily the hard drive bay is easy to get to :D
<EriC^^> cool :D
<tomreyn> Bustin: running a thorough memtest would take hours, not 15 minutes
<Bustin> EriC^^: removing the hdd and booting from the USB, still gives the same error, as linked in the image.
<Bustin> tomreyn: yea, I'll run a more thorough one tonight.
<Bustin> I do have 2 dimms, so maybe i'll try removing, and a process of elimination.
<TJ-> Bustin: there's a screenshot? can you repeat the URL?
<Bustin> TJ-
<Bustin> https://imgur.com/HXHX5ay
<TJ-> Bustin: I came in after you reported the issue; I don't see anything in that screenshot that implies a problem
<Bustin> TJ- the installation / boot process after that last message just freezes, won't do anything but stay there.
<TJ-> Bustin: you're starting it with the "Try Ubuntu" option?
<afx_> Hello everyone ! Trying to list my gnome-extensions however I am getting this: Although GNOME Shell integration extension is running, native host connector is not detected. Refer documentation for instructions about installing connector , in chromium
<afx_> and I have chrome-gnome-shell installed
<afx_> ah found the problem after all
<afx_> I was missing certifi package
<Bustin> TJ- sorry, I was afk a bit. It doesn't allow me to select any options, I have tried holding shift when booting from the USB, tried hitting escape (which stops the usb from booting even pressing it once), and no menu ever comes up to select which option I wish to use.
<Bustin> When I hit f12 I select the USB, it boots to the Ubuntu screen, with the loading dots beneath the Ubuntu text.
<TJ-> Bustin: hmmmm, do you know i the motherboard is using UEFI ?
<Bustin> AHCI and IDE mode in bios, but nothing about UEFI, It is an older laptop (acer travelmate 8473T)
<Bustin> so I don't think so.
<Bustin> TJ- ^
<TJ-> Bustin: OK, so if it is BIOS it won't use GRUB to boot (that's for UEFI boot of the installer), it'll be using syslinux
<TJ-> Bustin: in which case as soon as it starts you should get a delay whilst it displays an icon at the bottom center of the screen with a keyboard accessibility icon, and if you press a key it'll ask you to select a language
<OerHeks> indeed, There is no option for secure boot in the BIOS, only TPM (Trusted Platform Module) .. disable that?
<OerHeks> and make sure AHCI
<TJ-> Bustin: I think I can help you know what to expect here; I recently wrote a guide for doing full disk encryption, but it includes an explanation of the installers' boot modes, with screenshots. Take a look so you know what should be happening: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<Bustin> There is no options in the BIOS for TPM. TJ- There is no icon, it literally just boots to the Ubuntu loading screen with the "loading dots".
<Bustin> I'll check the link.
<TJ-> Bustin: which ISO file did you download?
<Bustin> LTS 18.04.2
<TJ-> THat should look identical to the screenshots I've done
<TJ-> Bustin: the desktop installer is that? (not server) ?
<TJ-> Bustin: look at the section "First boot screen"
<Bustin> TJ- yes, desktop installer.
<TJ-> Bustin: what is the make/model of the PC you're trying to install on ?
<brenster21> so I am trying to move a large directory to a different drive with rsync. rsync -avh /home/maindrive/torrent/TV to TV/tv-unsorted but i am getting IO code 11
<Bustin> TJ- I don't get any of those boot screens, it goes straight to the "loading screen" which says Ubuntu (has the colored background) and the "loading dots" under the Ubuntu text.
<Bustin> then freezes after populating the dots one round
<Bustin> pressing escape shows the image I linked to you earlier.
<TJ-> Bustin: are you using a USb keyboard?
<Bustin> it's an Acer TravelMate 8473T
<Bustin> TJ- no, the built in keyboard (it's a laptop).
<jeremy31> Bustin: That is the loading screen for legacy/BIOS boot
<brenster21> nevrmind
<Bashing-om> brenster21: What are the files systems ? both source and destination. Maybe fat that has the 4 Gigs limit ? Also tell rsync these are directories that are being copied with trailing '/' .
<brenster21> it was the trailing /
<Bashing-om> brenster21: :D
<brenster21> dumb question i ran the command rsync -avh stuff &. is there a way i can move that to the background? (i am doing this in terminal and dont want the job to stop in case i lose my ssh connection
<Bustin> jeremy31 so using legacy / bios, is there a way to bring up the grub boot menu, to enter parameters, such as 'nomodeset' ? I have tried pressing escape, have tried holding shift, nothing seems to work.
<Bashing-om> Bustin: Here the only dumb question is the one not asked - as to continuation - sounds like a job for 'tmux' .
<Bashing-om> sorry Bustin - not watching what I am doinf :( .. brenster21 see my last :)
<TJ-> Bashing-om: hmmm, I grabbed a BIOS upgrade for it, and it is definitely a Phoenix BIOS
<OerHeks> those nomodeset options would appear on the main screen after loading, and loading could take some time.
<jeremy31> Bustin: you might just have to press a key on the keyboard to get grub options
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I do run Phoenix Bios .. what can I check for you ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: nothing I can think of, I just wanted to confirm what firmware it had :)
<TJ-> jeremy31: it'll boot syslinux not GRUB
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Old Phoenix bios is picky about setting to boot from USB - are we sure the USB is selected ? - or the system attempting to boot the hard drive ?
<TJ-> Bustin: during early start-up, before the Ubuntu splash appears, would you say the display is updated in a lazy manner? I'm wondering if the reason you do not see the accessibility keyboard icon bottom-center is the screen refresh is slow, and so it gets overtaken by the splash screen
<TJ-> Bashing-om: hmmm, are you suggesting Bustin  has an old version of Ubuntu already installed? I thought this was a PC with no prior Linux on?
<Bustin> TJ-  took a video, will upload it to my dropbox, so you can see what happens. Does that work for you?
<Bustin> That can't be true, I took the drive out, to rule out hardware issues (as suggested by other users earlier).
<TJ-> Bustin: Yes, that could be very helpful since we may pick up clues you'd not know were significant
<Bustin> Acts the same with the HDD in or out of the laptop.
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Bust bouncing idees .. I can come up with only 2 reasons that the USB installer does not boot . One of which is the procedure to enable USB booting.
<Bustin> TJ- https://www.dropbox.com/s/wyofa994vhm581a/IMG-0005.MOV.mov?dl=0
<TJ-> Bustin: right, so that confirms the ISO is starting. Have you (or can you) tried/try tapping the space key as soon as the BIOS starts loading from the USB to see if you can interrupt  syslinux and get to its options?
<TJ-> Bustin: it's quite blurred at the start: does that 3rd boot option say "USB  HDD: ..." ?
<Bustin> TJ- attempted space key as stated by you, if I do it prior to the LED lighting up on the USB (when selecting it from the boot menu), it fails to load the ISO. If I do it after it flashes a few times, it goes to the loading screen shown in the video.
<Bustin> TJ- yes it does "USB HDD: Lexar USB Flash Drive".
<deker> hi all.......anyone familiar with ubuntu's UEFI booting process?
<TJ-> Bustin: hmmm, this is looking like a definite problem with either the ISO image on the USB, or some incompatibility between the Acer and that Lexar
<Bustin> I have tried other USB drives as well.
<Bustin> I have also verified the ISO
<TJ-> Bustin: have you been able to verify the USB contents against the downloaded ISO's checksum ?
<TJ-> Bustin: what OS are you using right now for IRC?
<Bustin> I am on Windows 10 currently.
<Bustin> I have burned with Etcher, burned with Rufus, burned with Linux live usb creator
<EriC^^> Bustin: which iso is it? the ubuntu desktop .iso?
<Bustin> ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64
<TJ-> Bustin: are you familar with virtual machines? right now if it were me I'd install VirtualBox on Windows, and then create a VM and attach that USB device to the VM and boot it and see if that USB installer works correctly. If it does, you know there's a problem with the Acer
<Bashing-om> deker: See TJ-'s illustrated guide: http://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/ ,
<TJ-> Bashing-om: every time you do that I have forgotten I wrote that :)
<deker> Bustin: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I got a note ! :P
<deker> Bashing-om: Thank you.....I have a very specific question about the post-installation in UEFI
<Bashing-om> !ask | deker
<ubottu> deker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deker> Ubuntu wrote a folder titled "ubuntu" into my EFI system drive (trying to set itself up along side Win 10)
<EriC^^> Bustin: is it a 64bit laptop?
<deker> And I then installed a variant called Backbox, but that also installs a "ubuntu" directory
<deker> So, my question is.......it appears renaming the created EFI dirs to be different does not work
<deker> Backbox seems to have taken over
<EriC^^> deker: boot into ubuntu and run 'sudo grub-install'
<deker> Can I find a way to ensure Ubuntu 18.04 has its own "grub" and Backbox has its own?
<deker> i'm booted into ubuntu right now actually
<deker> will try it
<deker> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<deker> Installation finished. No error reported.
<deker> hmmm....looks like ubuntu just took back over
<Bustin> EriC^^ yes, it's 64bit.
<deker> i need to try and keep them separate and neither one steps over the other
<OerHeks> blackbox ..
<deker> backbox
<TJ-> deker: in backbox, edit /etc/default/grub and add GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="backbox" to the end then re-install grub from it, as in "grub-install /dev/sdX" ... then you'll need to boot into the real Ubuntu install (or chroot into it) and "grub-install /dev/sdX" there too
<TJ-> deker: the name of the directory /EFI/ubuntu/ is set by GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR
<TJ-> deker: so if you change that variable in backbox it'll create /EFI/backbox/ and keep them separate :)
<deker> TJ-: excellent! this is the type of stuff I needed to know
<deker> TJ-: booting into backbox now....will stop by shortly and let you know how it went
<caroga> hi everyone! I have ubuntu 19.04 installed, fresh. I am unable to get any HDMI / DP output working with nouveau though (as in 18.04). Could someone help me out ?
<Vixtron> Install nvidia drivers?
<caroga> I wish to avoid that, as it's a laptop and nvidia draws way too much power.
<deker> TJ- I'm back......no dice still it seems
<deker> Ubuntu is still running the show
<deker> Going to either one loads Ubuntu
<TJ-> deker: did the backbox changes not result in an /EFI/backbox/ ?
<deker> In Backbox's /etc/default/grub, I have:
<deker> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Backbox"
<deker> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Backbox"
<deker> Hmmm...you know what? I renamed it to /EFI/backbox
<deker> let me delete it fully and let it recreate itself?
<deker> when i run grub-install.......what drive should i point it to?
<deker> the backbox /boot mount point? or backbox root (/) >
<deker> ?
<deker> or the EFI partition?
<TJ-> deker: after adding GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="backbox" did you do "grub-install /dev/sdX" where X is the drive letter
<EriC^^> you shouldn't need to point it anywhere with efi
<EriC^^> deker:
<deker> TJ-: i did run the command, but i had it's old folder and just renamed it from ubuntu to backbox
<deker> /dev/sdX" where X is the drive letter ------ the drive letter of what exactly?
<deker> backbox's /boot or backbox's / or the EFI drive?
<TJ-> deker: the drive letter of the device that has the EFI-SP on it
<deker> ok, that for me is /dev/sda2 then
<TJ-> deker: e.g. "sudo grub-install -v /dev/sda |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log"
<deker> that's where all of the EFI files are kept
<TJ-> deker: NO it is NOT sda2
<deker> oh?
<TJ-> deker: "/dev/sda"
<deker> ok so the main drive
<deker> ok coming right up
<TJ-> deker: precisely :)
<deker> Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager
<deker> Boot0001* ubuntu
<deker> Boot0002* ubuntu
<deker> Boot0003* Windows Boot Manager
<deker> Boot0004* backbox
<deker> Installation finished. No error reported.
<TJ-> deker: if you capture that grub-install log, you can do "grep efibootmgr" and see if the distributor ID was used
<deker> looks like it created the dir
<deker> rebooting now, brb
<Bustin> TJ- worked via a virtualbox. I wonder what on the acer laptop would cause this to lock up? It's also happening with a windows 10 USB,it freezes at "copying files".
<TJ-> Bustin: great that you proved the USB is good :)
<Bashing-om> Bustin: TJ- Acer == "set trust" in bios ?
<TJ-> Bustin: I'm thinking there's something about the Acer hardware config since this is abnormal; I wonder if there's some obscure setting in the BIOS setup. At this point I'd highly recommend you do a factor/default reset of the BIOS config
<TJ-> Bashing-om: no, it's not UEFO
<TJ-> hehehe, UEFI
<TJ-> grrrr, too tired to type! Bustin  BIOS factory/default reset
<Bashing-om> TJ-: UFO would work as well for me - as UEFI illiterate as I be :P
<EriC^^> someone mentioned there's a bios update for it?
<Bustin> TJ- I have done so. There is a bios update since the version I have from acer, I'll try that, but never updated without having the Windows bios tool.
<deker> no dice, ubuntu seems to have taken over
<deker> and even though backbox can create its own folder inside the EFI drive, the bootloader still defaults to ubuntu
<deker> i see the purple screen and i know right away, that's ubuntu
<deker> backbox's grub screen is black
<deker> there must be one one other piece of the puzzle somewhere that has to be modified
<TJ-> Bustin: when I looked at the BIOS upgrade file earlier, it has a DOS tools so you'd just need a bootable DOS image (maybe freedos)
<TJ-> deker: can you show us in a pastebin "efibootmgr -v"
<deker> TJ-: sure
<TJ-> deker: does Ubuntu start even though you choose Backbox at the UEFI boot menu?
<deker> TJ- yup
<deker> https://pastebin.com/AyTDLMKc
<deker> i'm booted into ubuntu at the moment, just FYI
<deker> that's where i ran the command from
<TJ-> deker: are you using Secureboot ?
<deker> TJ-: nope, i have that turned off
<TJ-> deker: I *think* the issue you have the Ubuntu signed grub boot files, shimx64.efi and grubx64.efi, which have the /EFI/ubuntu/ path hard-coded into them. In the backbox install check "apt list --installed apt 'grub*signed' 'shim*signed' " -- if those 2 are installed then this is the issue
<TJ-> deker: typo, edit out the 'apt' in the middle of that command!
#ubuntu 2019-07-21
<deker> gotcha, coming right up
<deker> grub-efi-amd64-signed/bionic-updates,now 1.93.14+2.02-2ubuntu8.13 amd64 [installed]
<deker> shim-signed/bionic-updates,now 1.37~18.04.3+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]
<deker> although.....this was from ubuntu
<deker> i'll need to boot into backbox and check there
<TJ-> deker: or you can chroot into it :)
<deker> but chances are, it probably is exactly it
<deker> TJ-: sure, guide me on that one please:
<deker> ?
<TJ-> deker: if Backbox has those same packages then the problem is the hardcoded paths
<deker> sudo chroot /dev/sdaX which is backbox's root?
<TJ-> deker: which partition is backbox installed in?
<deker> dev/sda10 as /boot and /dev/sda11 as root
<TJ-> deker: "sudo mkdir /backbox; sudo mount /dev/sda11 /backbox; sudo chroot /backbox apt list --installed 'grub*signed' 'shim*signed' "
<deker> grub-efi-amd64-signed/bionic-updates,now 1.93.14+2.02-2ubuntu8.13 amd64 [installed]
<deker> shim-signed/bionic-updates,now 1.37~18.04.3+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]
<deker> looks like that confirms it    =/
<deker> so, can i uninstall these signed versions?
<TJ-> deker: yes
<TJ-> deker: if you add the kernel file-systems to the backbox mount you work from within it and even run grub-install inside the chroot
<deker> sudo apt-get remove 'grub*signed' 'shim*signed' ?
<TJ-> deker: "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolve.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /backbox/$n; done "
<TJ-> deker: then "sudo chroot /backbox" ... at this point you're fully inside Backbox and can run commands as normal
<TJ-> deker: to return to Ubuntu "exit"
<TJ-> deker: hang on, I typoeda gain"
<deker> ok
<TJ-> deker: "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /backbox/$n; done "
<TJ-> (removed 'e' from resolv.conf !
<deker> ok done
<deker> so now this is in backbox
<deker> after running those last two commands
<deker> and now just run my apt-get remove ?
<TJ-> deker: so you can uninstall those signed packages, and then "apt install grub-efi-amd64"
<TJ-> deker: make sure you're inside the backbox chroot else you'll remove them from Ubuntu :)
<deker> yup, i chrooted into /backbox   :)
<deker> Removing shim-signed (1.37~18.04.3+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1) ...
<deker> Removing grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.93.14+2.02-2ubuntu8.13) ...
<TJ-> :D
<deker> Preconfiguring packages ...
<deker> (Reading database ... 260246 files and directories currently installed.)
<deker> Removing grub-gfxpayload-lists (0.7) ...
<deker> Removing grub-pc (2.02-2ubuntu8.13) ...
<deker> Selecting previously unselected package grub-efi-amd64.
<deker> (Reading database ... 260227 files and directories currently installed.)
<TJ-> when you install grub-efi-amd64 that should re-run grub-install which'll use /EFI/backbox/grubx64.efi" not "shimx64.efi"
<TJ-> deker: weird; grub-pc was installed? that's for BIOS mode boots
<deker> ok
<deker> there
<deker> too much text
<deker> backbox may be a bit too aggressive when installing stuff
<deker> TJ- : brb, rebooting to test
<deker> got it, thanks
<dax> np
<deker> nickserv that is
<deker> ok, now i'm in backbox
<deker> fwupdate-amd64-signed/bionic-updates 1.19bionic2+12-3bionic2 amd64
<deker> fwupdate-i386-signed/bionic-updates 1.19bionic2+12-3bionic2 i386
<deker> fwupdate-signed/bionic-updates,now 1.19bionic2+12-3bionic2 amd64 [installed]
<deker> grub-efi-amd64-signed/bionic-updates 1.93.14+2.02-2ubuntu8.13 amd64
<deker> shim-signed/bionic-updates,now 1.37~18.04.3+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 amd64 [residual-config]
<deker> hmm.....what else could it be?
<deker> very odd
<TJ-> deker: what's the problem?
<deker> still going to ubuntu
<TJ-> deker: check "efibootmgr -v" again
<TJ-> deker: the backbox entry should be pointing to /EFI/backbox/grubx64.efi now
<deker> it isn't sadly
<deker> still stuck on /File(\EFI\BACKBOX\SHIMX64.EFI)
<deker> so is ubuntu apparently /File(\EFI\UBUNTU\SHIMX64.EFI)
<TJ-> deker: ok, try to force it, within the backbox chroot (I assume you rebuilt that)  with "grub-install /dev/sda"
<deker> so this time around, i actually booted into backbox
<deker> just so i can natively run commands in case it makes a difference
<TJ-> deker: ok :)
<deker> ok running that now
<deker> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<deker> Installation finished. No error reported.
<deker> -rwx------ 1 root root 120K Jul 20 20:25 grubx64.efi
<TJ-> what does "efibootmgr -v" report now?
<deker> looking better /File(\EFI\backbox\grubx64.efi)
<TJ-> deker: that's what we want to see :)
<deker> excellent, let me reboot now and see what happens   :)
<deker> brb
<deker> i'm back
<deker> works like a charm!
<deker> you are truly a genius TJ_
<deker> TJ-
<deker> thank you so much for sticking through with me and helping sort it out
<deker> i really appreciate it
<OerHeks> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<deker> !trout | Sigyn
<deker> that didn't work, awww, wanted to smack that guy around a bit for threatening "automated actions"
<deker> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<johnjay> does the ubuntu installer let me install everything from the dvd?
<johnjay> the deb one doesn't and my internet may be down for awhile
<OerHeks> johnjay, limited to the standard selection software, yes
<deker> exit
<invalidpartition> Hi I've got a Dell Venue Pro 11 running xubuntu and it has suddenly come up with the error "Invalid Partition Table" whenever I turn it on. I've gone into the bios and everything seems fine there. How do I make the laptop boot normally again? The partition has been encrypted and I'm able to successfully decrypt and mount it but I couldn't get the s
<invalidpartition> yntax for fsck correct to run that on it
<invalidpartition> Sorry for the disconnect
<Bashing-om> invalidpartition: Not missed a reply :) Wait some more.
<ryuo> Bashing-om: no, you fool! you gave us away.
 * ryuo hides.
<ryuo> <.<
<invalidpartition> Cheers Bashing-om, saves me checking the logs
<Bashing-om> ryuo: Sometimes I peek out from under my rock :P
<Blasterboy> Hey guys. When I use Xorg graphics, all my monitors work. But when I switch to Nvidia from software & updates only one monitor works. Any help?
<kinghat> is it possible to cast to chromecast from firefox?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: If there is, you could find it searching on Mozilla's add-ons site. https://addons.mozilla.org
<kinghat> ya I saw something with a locally installed bridge. just wondered if native.
<djapo> Is there anything special about ubuntu server?
<djapo> I mean, isn't it just a linux server, so skills from managing playn ol linux servers applicable?
<pragmaticenigma> djapo: Ubuntu server doesn't install a GUI by default. Both Ubuntu Desktop and Server have the same core, the difference is how a user/admin interacts with the system.
<djapo> i saw an ncurses interface for installing bundled packages
<sappheiros> is it possible to make a USB drive to boot into ubuntu OS and store all files and settings there?
<sappheiros> so the entire OS+files+settings are self-contained on that USB?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> saphireos not sure what your asking. I use a boot partition on a usb and this is used to start my computer. Once the computer is started and the boot sector runs my main HDD will get decrypted by a key stored on the same USB. once im at the log in screen the usb can be removed
<peq> sappheiros: yes you can even use the normal installer to install to another USB disk.  The disk might die quickly if you use SWAP, but the PC might crash if you don't
<sappheiros> i mean: i want to use a windows laptop, not partition its hard drive, but instead use a USB drive to both boot into ubuntu and contain all the files and settings
<MrCrackPotBuilde> theoretically if your bios is configured correctly and your fstab table is accurate you can use a combination of usb sticks to run linux. Each USB being a separate partition like tmp home usr etc
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sappheiros, that is a persistant usb live stick
<sappheiros> peq: so it's really wear-and-tear on a USB drive to use it as a 'hard drive' (storing files, etc)?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> how ever your usb sticks if rubbish can burn out
<sappheiros> do people generally not do it because it generally destroys USB drives?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> once they are gone its very difficult if not imposibble to retreive any data
<MrCrackPotBuilde> its more performance issues
<MrCrackPotBuilde> usb sticks now are cheap as anything
<sappheiros> it's just better to partition the hard drive?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes faster more stable
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but if you are just using it for a few hours nothing to computationally heavy or disk resource heavy you can use for a while
<sappheiros> is ubuntu working now with touchscreens?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> A raspberry pi runs off a micro usb
<peq> You could in theory use MD to raid-1 between two sticks, and that would even get you double the read speeds
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and mine has been going for years
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ^^
<sappheiros> you use raspberry pi MrCrackPotBuilde ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and beagle boards
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and a few others
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i have a raspberry pi with LFS as a media server this runs on a micro usb and has been going for a year but will probaably die within the next year. then i have a beagle board with uses 5 usb sticks
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you can configure ubuntu to do a lot but the question should be why
<MrCrackPotBuilde> for myself it was more is it possible could i use it to enhance my security and i learnt more about Linux
<MrCrackPotBuilde> other than that its pointless
<MrCrackPotBuilde> just partition and dual boot. if you really dont want to VM
<MrCrackPotBuilde> peq do you know of a package manager or similar that just allows you to search for and download source code ??
<zdorovo> hey, so I can't figure out how to hibernate
<zdorovo> I'm running ubuntu 18.04
<zdorovo> I've confirmed my swap is bigger than my RAM and I've tried adding a resume= parameter to my GRUB configuration
<zdorovo> any ideas?
<zdorovo> i have a 2017 thinkpad if that helps
<zdorovo> when I run systemctl hibernate, the screen goes black and the computer takes a couple of seconds to shut off. but when I boot back up there's no indication that I hibernated
<MrCrackPotBuilde> zdorovo, sudo systemctl hibernate
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah you did that
<MrCrackPotBuilde> leave a few programs open and try again
<johnjay> how bigger does swap have to be than ram to hibernate?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it needs to be at least 100mb more
<johnjay> ok
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if you have 8gb ram then 8.1gb
<johnjay> i'm going to install ubuntu onto an SSD
<MrCrackPotBuilde> swap space typically is double that of your ram
<johnjay> but i'm going to have lots of partitions for other OS as well
<johnjay> ah
<johnjay> can I share the same /home partition with ubuntu and other linuxen you think?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yes
<johnjay> or is that a bad idea
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but as long as no programs are installed there
<johnjay> the thign is there's so many things in /home. like it makes folders and temp files and stuff
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so you could have a partition that contains only your documents
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you would normally have a partition to hold your personal files this partition could then be mounted by all/most os's
<MrCrackPotBuilde> like i said make sure no programs are installed in this directory it should just be data storage
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you could just install Qubes
<MrCrackPotBuilde> run ubuntu debian fedora arch windows meh all in one
<peq> MrCrackPotBuilde: The only thing I know to do is apt-get source or searching github.
<zdorovo> MrCrackPotBuilde: omg i didn't see this 100mg requirement anywhere
<zdorovo> mine's only 85mb larger
<zdorovo> i'll try resizing my swap in the morning and see how it goes. Thanks for your help!!
<maxcell_> I'm experiencing screen tearing on ubuntu 19.04
<maxcell_> nvidia prop. drivers on
<maxcell_> gnome interface
<MrCrackPotBuilde> zdorovo for things to work well id use double your ram just to be on the safe side. testing just now confirms you can get it working with 100+
<invalidpartition> Hi, I've got a Dell Venue Pro 11 running xubuntu and it has suddenly come up with the error "Invalid Partition Table" whenever I turn it on. I've gone into the bios and everything seems fine there. How do I make the laptop boot normally again? The partition has been encrypted and I'm able to successfully decrypt and mount it but I couldn't get the
<invalidpartition> syntax for fsck correct to run that on it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> is your fstab uptodate ??
<MrCrackPotBuilde> the problem with fsck and repairing drives is the drive shouldnt be mounted
<MrCrackPotBuilde> invalidpartition, are you able to boot a live usb?? can you then mount decrypt and then unmount
<MrCrackPotBuilde> if you can then run fsck /dev/XXXX
<invalidpartition> Sorry I should have mentioned, I'm already on a live usb!
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i kinda figured that after i typed it hahaha i was being a bit blur sorry
<invalidpartition> Ok I've currently decrypted the partition and then unmounted it (since it mounts automatically after decrypting)
<invalidpartition> But if I do fsck /dev/sda5 it tells me I must have r/w access
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you could also use parted or fdisk to check the partition tables
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you might need to give your live stick user r/w access to the file system
<MrCrackPotBuilde> chmod
<invalidpartition> Will I try creating a new partition table via gparted then? And for giving r/w access would it be "chmod 777 /dev/sda5"?
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: no, can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" ?
<jml2> invalidpartition, nice name lol
<invalidpartition> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/xiZU2Rq1
<invalidpartition> (currently dismounted and decrypted)
<invalidpartition> *encrypted sorry not decrypted
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: where does it say "invalid partition" ?
<invalidpartition> When I boot
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: hmm, so it's a bios message? and ubuntu doesnt actually boot, no grub i mean ?
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: just to be clear, invalid partition table has nothing to do with filesystems
<EriC^^> (or fsck)
<invalidpartition> Yeah it seems to be a bios message, and you're right, it just gets to the Dell bios screen then the error pops up
<invalidpartition> Ah ok, someone recommended trying fsck which is why I was trying it
<EriC^^> yeah i know
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: i wonder what it doesnt like about the partition table, it seems fine and parted doesnt whine about anything either
<invalidpartition> Yeah it's very strange, it was booting fine before and nothing was changed before this error started coming up
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: let's maybe take a closer look, try "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print"
<invalidpartition> It happened before and I just did a fresh install of ubuntu
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: ah i see the problem
<EriC^^> (i think)
<invalidpartition> https://pastebin.com/1DjgffbT
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: the /boot partition (/dev/sda1) doesn't have a boot flag
<za1b1tsu> apt installed firefox does not load pages, but all other browsers do, I had to install firefox with snap and snap loads slower. I tried everything from https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can but no results. Any advice?
<EriC^^> some bios require that
<invalidpartition> Ah, and it can somehow lose its boot flag?
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: it shouldn't
<EriC^^> unless something modified the partition table
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: anyhow, type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<invalidpartition> Cool I'm into fdisk
<EriC^^> press "m" for help
<EriC^^> is there a "toggle boot flag" option at the top?
<invalidpartition> Yup!
<EriC^^> cool, press the letter before it (i think it should be "a")
<invalidpartition> And partition number 1?
<EriC^^> yes
<invalidpartition> Ok it's enabled now
<EriC^^> finally press "w" to write the new table
<invalidpartition> Then shall I reboot and retry?
<EriC^^> yeah give it a shot
<invalidpartition> Cool, brb!
<za1b1tsu> something is wrong with the ro repos 0% [Connecting to ro.archive.ubuntu.com (78.96.7.8)]
<invalidpartition> EriC^^: I no longer get the error message, instead now I just get a white ticking underscore
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: aha, that's a good thing, i think
<invalidpartition> Definitely an improvement!
<invalidpartition> It doesn't actually boot after the white ticking underscore though
<EriC^^> invalidpartition: are you able to get grub if you hold shift right after you turn the pc on??
<invalidpartition> Brb while I try!
<Invalidpartition> Nope! Holding shift doesn't do anything
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Seems you might need to reinstall grub ??
<EriC^^> Invalidpartition: yup
<MrCrackPotBuilde> that should find the yes ??
<EriC^^> i mean MrCrackPotBuilde
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it should find the os itself.
<Invalidpartition> How do I reinstall grub?
<EriC^^> Invalidpartition: ok, decrypt the os partition
<MrCrackPotBuilde> use live usb to grab grub sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<EriC^^> Invalidpartition: actually nevermind, type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<EriC^^> i forgot you have a separate /boot
<Invalidpartition> Grand, I'll try that
<Invalidpartition> Booting into the live usb now
<Invalidpartition> OK I've done the mount sda1 /mnt
<Invalidpartition> MrCrackPotBuilde do I do that with sda or sda5?
<EriC^^> Invalidpartition: type 'sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'
<Invalidpartition> Done, it says installation finished
<Invalidpartition> And it also says no errors reported!
<Invalidpartition> Looking good
<EriC^^> alright, try booting again'
<Invalidpartition> It worked!
<Invalidpartition> Thank you so much
<EriC^^> Invalidpartition: great! no problem
<MrCrackPotBuilde> you could create a back up image of your partition now and if the error happens again just push the image then alter the flags
<Invalidpartition> Yeah I'll definitely do that!
<Invalidpartition> Thanks again
<codecutter> sudo find /opt/tomcat/logs/ -mtime +7 -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm -rf (permission denied)
<codecutter> rm: cannot remove '/opt/tomcat/logs/localhost_access_log.2018-08-17.txt': Permission denied
<codecutter> ...
<codecutter> drwxr-x---  2 tomcat tomcat 90112 Jul 21 07:20 logs
<codecutter> anyone?
<Mathisen> put sudo again befire xargs
<maxcell_> Hi, after i install budgie-desktop to test and then uninstall i'm getting errors on my default gnome when trying to use nvidia-settings.
<maxcell_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G5Xs2rY6KP/
<maxcell_> i can't save any config file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it tell me i don't have permissions. But i'm root
<Mathisen> wayland ?
<maxcell_> Mathisen, xorg
<maxcell_> now my audio doesn't work on google chrome
<maxcell_> Mathisen, what can i do to like, remove purge gnome and reinstall it can work?
<maxcell_> i really don't want to format my current system because i have a lot of job making it ok
<maxcell_> setting everything up
<Mathisen> i cant say, i dont use ubuntu myself as desktop. im just wondering why does it say " No package 'xorg-server' found " i mean how can X be running at all with that
<maxcell_> how can i see if it's xorg?
<maxcell_> something get massed up with gdm and i reinstall it
<maxcell_> after uninstalling budgie
<maxcell_> because i couldn't dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 to make it default again instead of lightdm
<maxcell_> then i tried systemctl enable gdm.service but it didn't work (idk why)
<maxcell_> then i reinstall it with apt and it worked.
<maxcell_> Mathisen, denis@Linux:~$ echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<maxcell_> x11
<Mathisen> ... confusing. im sure someone in here can help. i dont want to be guessing atleast
<maxcell_> know, people say about windows and that it has to be formated twice a year but...
<maxcell_> linux enter to some real troubles out of nowhere
<maxcell_> and you have to format it even more
<maxcell_> that very annoying
<maxcell_> both can suck i gess
<Mathisen> depends on what you do. also a rolling relase distro has fewer issues with upgrades.. ofc sometimes things breaks but it is better for a desktop disto for me atleast...
<maxcell_> i used to like arch
<maxcell_> it's a good distro
<maxcell_> also rolling release, maybe what you are using right now?
<Mathisen> arch
<maxcell_> i like to install a lot of new DE's to test it out
<Mathisen> you can do exactly same thing on ubuntu
<maxcell_> but i gess i can only do it in Debian
<maxcell_> without broking everything
<Mathisen> only "real" diffrence would be package versions
<maxcell_> ubuntu rolling release?
<Mathisen> just dont put 3.rd party repos in and you should not break things
<Mathisen> nope it is not
<maxcell_> yeah i miss understand you
<maxcell_> you said i can do exactly same thing on ubuntu? what are you reffering to
<Mathisen> <maxcell_> i like to install a lot of new DE's to test it out
<maxcell_> oh yeah
<maxcell_> look what happend
<maxcell_> everything is massed up because i apt install budgie-desktop
<maxcell_> ...i don't know what went wrong
<maxcell_> budgie is in ubuntu repos
<maxcell_> not 3rd
<Mathisen> ok so now when you boot does gdm or lightdm start for you ?
<maxcell_> none, then i tried systemctl enable gdm (because lightdm is gone after apt remove budgie)
<maxcell_> systemctl give an sort of error message so i apt install --reinstall gdm
<Mathisen> maxcell_, can you pastebin output from this please >> systemctl list-unit-files | grep enabled
<maxcell_> and ok, gdm became the default again and it is starting with init 5
<maxcell_> Mathisen, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Grp3bzgDyV/
<Mathisen> maxcell_, i dont see lightdm or gdm there
<Mathisen> you have them both now installed or none ?
<maxcell_> only gdm
<Mathisen> and " sudo systemctl start gdm " does what ?
<maxcell_> when i systemctl enable gdm(tab) it doesn't complete to anything
<maxcell_> as it doesn't exist
<maxcell_> if it*
<maxcell_> strange
<maxcell_> maybe that is what's wrong
<maxcell_> and giving those xorg-server errors
<Mathisen> ?
<maxcell_> those you saw on nvidia-settings
<maxcell_> idk
<Mathisen> can you just say error you get " sudo systemctl start gdm "
<maxcell_> but i'm on gnome
<Mathisen> does not mather
<maxcell_> ok..
<maxcell_> nothing happend
<maxcell_> i type enter and it jumps to the other line
<maxcell_> without any errors or messages
<maxcell_> denis@Linux:~$ sudo systemctl start gdm
<maxcell_> denis@Linux:~$
<Mathisen> sudo purge gdm && sudo apt install lightdm && sudo systemctl enable lightdm
<Mathisen> that then
<Mathisen> im off for 10 min.. brb
<SysGhost> try replacing start with status, to see how it's operating or not. "sudo systemctl status gdm"
<maxcell_> SysGhost, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5gMnWQ4s79/
<SysGhost> 4th line tells it's up and running.
<maxcell_> those errors are normal?
<maxcell_> gdm-password
<maxcell_> child process -841 was already dead
<maxcell_> gkr-pam unable to locate
<maxcell_> those things
<maxcell_> yours is like that?
<SysGhost> some messages are cut off. your terminal app seems to be too small.
<maxcell_> yeah
<maxcell_> wait
<maxcell_> SysGhost, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dzqM9zcFj2/
<SysGhost> Could be your user config files are corrupt, thus unable to log in. Try creating a new user, or reset your configuration. (take backup on what you need to save before resetting your user profile)
<maxcell_> i realize that budgie changes .bashrc file (it adds something on the end of the file that was giving erros when i open i new bash)
<maxcell_> maybe it screwed up other things
<maxcell_> seems like it
<maxcell_> how do i reset my user profile? and what it will do to my current user, what i need to save exactly?
<SysGhost> See if this helps: mv ~/.config/dconf/user ~/.config/dconf/user.bak
<maxcell_> now i relog?
<SysGhost> personally when I have troubles with my user profiles, I delete the whole .config and starts all user configuration over again. Keep in mind that many application store their settings and data in there, so think twice before removing it. you could just rename the .config folder and relog.
<SysGhost> indeed..
<maxcell_> hmm
<maxcell_> cool
<maxcell_> SysGhost, i think i need to reinstall budgie
<maxcell_> and then remove it with purge
<maxcell_> so all config files will go away
<maxcell_> ?
<maxcell_> shit i did it the first time
<maxcell_> gonna relog..
<maxcell_> SysGhost, the errors were drastically decreased, the only error still going is on the line 20: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r5jNkrwYgh/
<jacklisp> hi ! I have transfer my ubuntu18.04 to new hard disk,the drive car looks differ form what is does
<SysGhost> How else is the system working, or not working?
<jacklisp> before transfer,it look like this:
<jacklisp> https://upload.cc/i1/2019/07/18/aK4TLt.jpeg
<maxcell_> SysGhost, i erase .config folder, gonna restart now
<jacklisp> after transfer, it became this:
<jacklisp> https://upload.cc/i1/2019/07/18/8gKB1I.jpeg
<jacklisp> It seems that the graphics driver has changed.
<jacklisp> And I found out somthing error message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jacklisp> [ 25.168] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<jacklisp> [ 25.169] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<jacklisp> [ 25.201] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<SysGhost> jacklisp: whit what method did you clone/transfer to the new drive?
<jacklisp> I use tar method copy /boot  /    and /home  to my new hard disk
<jacklisp> And changed the UUID in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SysGhost> tried the update-initramfs command (as root) ?
<SysGhost> (I suspect some kernel modules went missing in the process, thus "changing" your graphical experience)
<jacklisp> what's the command update-initramfs do ?
<SysGhost> prepares kernel modules so they load properly upon boot, among other boot related stuff.
<SysGhost> the initram fs is an image file system container that kicks in before the "real" boot takes over.
<jacklisp> ok,I will try that command later,thanks a lot!
<SysGhost> *hmm* I do wonder, did you make sure the new /boot is registered/updated in /etc/fstab accordingly ? if not, the fault could be the boot partition not mounting, thus getting the wrong modules/initramfs when the system updates.
<SysGhost> ...and thus gives you the wrong kernel gpu drivers versus x.org gpu drivers. (if the versions don't match, it'll kick back to a fallback software driver)
<b1> hi, is there a way to script google earth on ubuntu
<b1> I have around 50 destinations that I want the kml files from
<b1> is there a w way to do this through the terminal
<b1> ?
<jacklisp> I have remember that,after transfer the system,I can't boot in the new driver system,so I had used live-cd reinstall the grub in to /boot patition.
<jacklisp> I have change the UUID in /etc/fstab,
<SysGhost> test it with a simple "sudo mount /boot"
<SysGhost> if it finds and mounts it. All green light.
<SysGhost> once done, update both grub and initramfs. Likely they'd be outdated as it has been unmounted last time
<jacklisp> thanks a lot! I'll try it later.
<CoolerX> so i installed ubuntu 18 recently (full install) but it doesn't contain most development tools like gcc, g++, make, git, etc
<CoolerX> i have been manually sudo apt-get installing these individually
<CoolerX> but this article suggests installing a package called build-essential https://tecadmin.net/install-development-tools-on-ubuntu/
<CoolerX> how does that work? and is it a good idea?
<CoolerX> this suggests the same https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037611/development-tools
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | CoolerX
<ubottu> CoolerX: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> build-essential is a meta package, it depends on other packages commonly used in software development.
<tomreyn> apt show build-essential
<CoolerX> 18.04
<CoolerX> tomreyn, so itself it contains nothing? it only has a bunch of dependencies?
<AlexP11223> Is there any good way to use caps lock + hjkl as arrow keys everywhere? On Windows AutoHotkey worked perfectly
<AlexP11223> I tried https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/434143/360458 (xmodmap keysym) but it breaks non-English layouts: when I switch (Win + Space) e.g. to Russian I cannot type letters on these keys and caps + hjkl also doesn't work until I switch back to English.
<AlexP11223> also shift + caps + hjkl (text selection) doesn't seem to work at least in IntelliJ IDE.
<tomreyn> apt-file list build-essential    shows that it does actually contain some files, but no binaries or libs, just informational files.
<tomreyn> CoolerX: ^
<Adam-> fixed that part
<Adam-> hello
<tomreyn> hello Adam-, and welcome to the Ubuntu support channel.
<Adam-> thank you
<parak0vsky> anyone know how to disable that screen lock with swipe arrows after screen got dark and than wake ups?
<lotuspsychje> parak0vsky: dconf-editor has values to tweak on the lock screen
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<omega_doom> hi
<CoolerX> hey
<CoolerX> i am trying to install firefox developer edition using ubuntu-make
<CoolerX> but i got this error
<CoolerX> ERROR: One default was already registered, can't register a second one in that choices set: ['en-US', 'en-US', 'ach', 'af', 'sq', 'ar', 'an', 'hy-AM', 'ast', 'az', 'eu', 'be', 'bn', 'bs', 'br', 'bg', 'my', 'ca', 'zh-CN', 'zh-TW', 'hr', 'cs', 'da', 'nl', 'en-GB', 'en-CA', 'en-US', 'eo', 'et', 'fi', 'fr', 'fy-NL', 'ff', 'gd', 'gl', 'ka', 'de', 'el', 'gn', 'gu-IN', 'he', 'hi-IN', 'hu', 'is', 'id', 'ia', 'ga-IE', 'it', 'ja', 'kab', 'kn', 'cak', 'kk', 'km',
<CoolerX> 'ko', 'lv', 'lij', 'lt', 'dsb', 'mk', 'ms', 'mr', 'ne-NP', 'nb-NO', 'nn-NO', 'oc', 'fa', 'pl', 'pt-BR', 'pt-PT', 'pa-IN', 'ro', 'rm', 'ru', 'sr', 'si', 'sk', 'sl', 'son', 'es-AR', 'es-CL', 'es-MX', 'es-ES', 'sv-SE', 'ta', 'te', 'th', 'tr', 'uk', 'hsb', 'ur', 'uz', 'vi', 'cy', 'xh']
<CoolerX> there seems to be 2 'en-US' in that list
<parak0vsky> what is swap data in system monitor, I don't think I have swap enabled
<CoolerX> https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make/issues/592
<CoolerX> why is my ubuntu-make still giving the error if it is fixed?
<CoolerX> i just install ubuntu-make it should be the latest version
<CoolerX> ubuntu-make is already the newest version (16.11.1ubuntu1).
<Caroga> Hi all! Would it be possible for nouveau driver to give HDMI / DP output ?
<cjoke> Is there a funny way to find out what package python module QWebView are inside?
<omega_doom> quit
<tomreyn> parak0vsky: this tells you whether you have swap enabled    cat /proc/swaps
<tomreyn> cjoke: not too funny, but gives good enough results:  apt-file search QWebView
<cjoke> tomreyn: thanks :)
<tomreyn> CoolerX: this is not a development oriented channel. it's the ubuntu support channel. mozilla runs their own IRC channels.
<BluesKaj> Caroga, yes
<BluesKaj> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<CoolerY> so i had a couple of ungraceful shutdowns when the power went out
<CoolerY> my desktop was not connected to a ups earlier
<CoolerY> how do i check and make sure everything is ok?
<BluesKaj> CoolerY, does it boot, does it run?
<CoolerY> yes
<Caroga> BluesKaj: I've done 2 fresh installs with ubuntu 18.04.02 and 19.04. Both of them do not recognize external monitors on nouveau driver. I've installed nvidia-driver (which I actually don't want) and the external monitor turns on. How could I have this without nvidia driver?
<BluesKaj> any errors?
<CoolerY> nothing obvious
<CoolerY> i haven't run any checks tho
<parak0vsky> tomreyn: thanks, it is just that swapoff -a didn't work before
<tomreyn> CoolerY: usually, file system checks on system critical file systems run automatically on boot. you can boot from a live system and carry out a full file system check from there.
<BluesKaj> Caroga, why don't you want the nvidia driver if it works for you?
<tomreyn> parak0vsky: there's the   -v    option to swapoff if you'd like it verbose. or you could print its return / status code:  sudo swapoff -a && echo $?
<tomreyn> parak0vsky: actually this:  sudo swapoff -a; echo $?
<Caroga> BluesKaj: It's a laptop and it runs very hot when using nvidia drivers (also puts the fans on 80% ~ 100%). It eats battery life and therefore makes it really unusable for me. If those things could be solved, it be interested in how. Otherwise, I think I should try and have no nvidia.
<BluesKaj> Caroga, and the nouveau doesn't make the laptop run hot ?
<Caroga> BluesKaj: correct.
<kk4ewt> Caroga; lsusb |grep VGA please
<Caroga> kk4ewt: where should I paste this into ?
<kk4ewt> here
<Caroga> as in, the output of the command :)
<CoolerY> tomreyn, how long will that take?
<Caroga> oke hold on
<tomreyn> CoolerY: depends on too many factors to predict. on ext4 file systems, it's usually between a few seconds and a few minutes.
<BluesKaj> Caroga, https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/display-dual-monitors.html.en
<tomreyn> but it can be hours if there are many errors.
<CoolerY> tomreyn, so just create the ubuntu boot usb?
<CoolerY> and boot from that?
<tomreyn> CoolerY: you should always keep a ready-made bootable media for the same ubuntu version you have installed around, just in case.
<BluesKaj> kk4ewt, he;s trying to connect an outboard monitor via HDMI
<caroga> kk4ewt: I am now on my laptop, what was the command again ?
<caroga> I was on my pc before so I couldn't easily paste the output from here.
<kk4ewt> BluesKaj; but yet nvidia drivers makes him run out so lets verify the card so we can verify the correct driver to use
<CoolerY> tomreyn, and after booting then what?
<BluesKaj> kk4ewt, read above
<kk4ewt> lspci |grep VGA
<caroga> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3e9b
<caroga> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile] (rev a1)
<kk4ewt> so optimus
<caroga> I've now installed the NVIDIA drivers, but selected intel with prime-select intel
<caroga> Yes, optimus. :)
<kk4ewt> usually for external uses the nvidia
<caroga> Meaning I should switch everytime I want to use a external monitor?
<kk4ewt> caroga;  whatever works for you
<caroga> preferable I don't want that. I would like to have HDMI/DP output working without my laptop running hot / making noise and depleting my battery within 30 minutes :)
<BluesKaj> !optimus | caroga
<ubottu> caroga: Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<tomreyn> CoolerY: use    lsblk    to identify the partitions (or other backing devices, such as previously activated LVM LVs) your standard installations' file systems are on, and the file systemsthey are formatted to. then run the file system specific fsck utilities against them with suitable options (as can be found on their man pages)
<BluesKaj> caroga, https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/external-displays-with-nvidia-optimus-4175587145/
<CoolerY> tomreyn, ok
<CoolerY> i am trying to install virtualbox right now and failing
<CoolerY> https://bpaste.net/raw/mXQZ
<BluesKaj> optimus is so hit and miss one has to manually switch gpus in many case, caroga
<BluesKaj> cases
<caroga> BluesKaj: yeah, I'm reading it all over the web..  :(
<caroga> I've learned that 18.10 might have a better support to it
<Vixtron> CoolerY: disable secure boot in your bios
<CoolerY> Vixtron, why?
<CoolerY> Vixtron, i managed to install virtualbox in my ubuntu 18.04 laptop without disabling secure boot but i forgot how i did it
<Vixtron> VirtualBox + Secure Boot + Ubuntu = fail
<CoolerY> why?
<Vixtron> booting into the BIOS and going > advanced (f7) > boot > scroll down to "secure boot" > change "Windows EUFI mode" to "other OS"
<Vixtron> > My virtualbox works perfectly now.
<Vixtron> Yhe vbox kernel modules aren't signed so secure boot prevents them from installing
<Vixtron> The*
<tomreyn> Vixtron: you can sign them yourself, though, and install your signing key to the mainboard.
<CoolerY> yeah isn't that better?
<adroit_machine> My nephew did rm -rf * in my root directory not realizing that my other partitions were mounted there. Now my hard disk is blank. Is there any data recovery option avilble for linux?
<Vixtron> Isn't secure boot = other just a simple and permanent solution?
<tomreyn> adroit_machine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tomreyn> Vixtron: i guess that's a misleading presentation of "secure boot verification = disabled"
<tomreyn> Vixtron: but that's a simple and permanent solution if the problem is having to deal with secure boot signing and it's not considered neccessary, yes.
<Vixtron> Sure whatever you say lol
<CoolerY> i will try signing first
<tomreyn> whether you want secureboot depends on your personal risk assessment: are evil maid attacks an issue for you or not?
<lovecat> hi everyone
<lovecat> I'm looking for some help with icecast and shoutirc bot
<lotuspsychje> !alis | lovecat
<ubottu> lovecat: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lotuspsychje> lovecat: we usually focus on the ubuntu support part here
<CoolerX> what happened here?
<CoolerX> https://bpaste.net/raw/thCq
<CoolerX> it said error and still created the key files
<CoolerX> help please
<lotuspsychje> !patience | CoolerX
<ubottu> CoolerX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> CoolerX: please try running a web search before you ask questions. most quesdtions have been asked by others before, and it may save both your and our time to take this approach you're always welcome to ask again here after you did and had difficulties making sense of the results.
<CoolerX> # ls /root/.rnd
<CoolerX> ls: cannot access '/root/.rnd': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> CoolerX: currently you're asking questions which a web search could answer in a frequency which makes me think you didn't try to investigate it yourself beforehand. but you always should.
<CoolerX> this suggests using -writerand
<CoolerX> tomreyn, i can't find writerand in man openssl
<CoolerX> https://github.com/node-opcua/node-opcua-pki/issues/7
<tomreyn> CoolerX: openssl(1ssl) is just the main man page for the openssl command. the openssl subcommands have their own man pages. in this case   man rew    would give you that
<tomreyn> * man req
<tomreyn> req(1ssl)
<CoolerX> https://github.com/openssl/openssl/issues/7754
<CoolerX> i think i need to change the conf
<CoolerX> i found it in openssl/ssl
<CoolerX> i mean in /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
<CoolerX> RANDFILE		= $ENV::HOME/.rnd
<CoolerX> should i remove that line?
<tomreyn> don't you like your PRNG to be seeded then?
<tomreyn> in the past, openssl would automatically create a missing random number seed file so it will be available on consecutive runs. apparently yours does not. this may be a bug in your openssl or libssl version.
<tomreyn> probably openssl
<CoolerX> tomreyn, update openssl?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you on, is it full yupdated?
<CoolerX> tomreyn, which is the latest version?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | CoolerX
<ubottu> CoolerX: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<CoolerX> OpenSSL 1.1.1  11 Sep 2018
<CoolerX> OpenSSL 1.1.1c is now available, including bug and security fixes
<CoolerX> so i am up to date
<CoolerX> tomreyn, i don't know if i can trust the keys it generated if it shows an error message during the generation process
<CoolerX> i am trying to fix the error
<tomreyn> CoolerX: apparently you can create the seed using    echo -e '^D' | openssl req -writerand ~/.rnd    but i'm still trying to understand whater that's a sane and safe way.
<tomreyn> CoolerX: the openssl version in bionic doesn't seem to generate a missing ~/.rnd file automatically, so either there is a bug (in my opinion) or there is some other initalization mechanism which creates this file when a new user account is generated or first used.
<tomreyn> probably the latter or this would have been reported already
<CoolerX> tomreyn, so it is safe to ignore the error?
<tomreyn> CoolerX: i suggest you ask in #openssl how to see the RNG properly. the non-ubuntu, non debian non openssl project developed workaround discussed at https://github.com/node-opcua/node-opcua-pki/pull/8 may help (or make things worse - this is beyond my understanding).
<tomreyn> normally, you want a RNG to be seeded, and this is what these files are for.
<CoolerX> This system doesn't support Secure Boot
<CoolerX> WTF?
<CoolerX> it does support secure boot, i have EUFI enabled
<CoolerX> in the bios
<CoolerX> I got that error doing this              # mokutil --import mok.der
<CoolerX> This system doesn't support Secure Boot
<CoolerX> also this entire problem started with VirtualBox not being compatible with secure boot on Ubuntu
<CoolerX> UEFI*
<CoolerX> https://askubuntu.com/questions/886542/cant-sign-vboxdrv-mokutil-thinks-secure-boot-is-not-supported-yet-it-is
<Caroga> kk4ewt, BluesKaj, would bumblebee still be recommended to use even though it's discontinued?
<CoolerX> is this a bug?
<CoolerX> It's hard to tell what is a bug and what is user error
<BluesKaj> Caroga, it's no longer supported so it's no longer recommended
<Caroga> Cool, thanks!
<tomreyn> CoolerX: again, which ubuntu version are you running, is it !uptodate ?
<CoolerX> 18.04 i said this before
<CoolerX> tomreyn, yes uptodate
<tomreyn> maybe your firmware doesn't properly or fully imeplemtn secure boot.
<tomreyn> there are not few firmwares which have this issue
<CoolerX> American Megatrends
<CoolerX> anyway i will try switching UEFI to custom mode in the bios
<tomreyn> custom *may* also mean that it still does secure boot validation but also allows you to import additional keys into the key store.
<tomreyn> you'd notice during boot whether or not secure boot is active and being validated
<tomreyn> (search dmesg / journalctl -kb)
<hggdh> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<CoolerX> ok now everything is working
<CoolerX> i didn't have to change to a custom boot mode, the boot order had something else before UEFI
<CoolerX> just changed that and everything else worked
<Wayward_Vagabond> Tips for trying to troubleshoot why the xubuntu 18.04.2lts live dvd keeps crashing when installing on a machine?
<Wayward_Vagabond> it seems to always either lockup, or sometimes just reboot when selecting partitions
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: that's usually for at leats one of these two reasons: the iso image got corrupted while downloading (or was downloaded from a bad source), the iso image didn't get properly written to the installer medium (or reading it back fails)
<tomreyn> !checksums
<tomreyn> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> ideally use a utility which verifies your iso was properly written to the installer media (by reading it back and confirming the data matches).
<Wayward_Vagabond> I used xfburn to make it, and it did work another machine
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: personally i prefer flash storage (and ssds or hdds over that) when i care about data consistency. i've had too many optical media which returned different data when read in one vs another reader.
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: you could try to install from a liveusb, and see what kind of errors showup at partitioning
<cfhowlett> Wayward_Vagabond, still good practice to do an actual hash sum verification
<Wayward_Vagabond> hmm, I don't think xfburn will let me make a liveusb
<tomreyn> there's no need to make the liveusb using xfburn ;)
<tomreyn> use dd, cp, usb-creator{-gtk,-qt}, mkusb, balena etcher or whichever tool you prefer.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Never gotten a live usb to work before actually, so been literally years since I've tried
<Wayward_Vagabond> but this macine does not seem to like optical media
<Wayward_Vagabond> zi think the drives are just full of crud
<Sven_vB> hi! where do I report bugs in wipefs (package util-linux)? the man page has no bugs section => email the author?
<cfhowlett> !bug | Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: before filing bugs we also reccomend to ask your issue here, maybe volunteers already know an existing bug or solution
<Wayward_Vagabond> mkusb wasn't in synaptic?
<Wayward_Vagabond> usb creator was, gonna try it
<tomreyn> !mkusb
<ubottu> mkusb is a frontend to !dd, the bit-by-bit command line utility. For more information see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<Wayward_Vagabond> Should I have the flash drive in any certain format, or will it do that for me
<Wayward_Vagabond> ?
<tomreyn> usb-creator-* is the standard ubuntu GUII utility for creating liveusbs
<tomreyn> usually you just need to provide the iso file and target drive (and be sure to really pick the correct target)
<Wayward_Vagabond> right now the drive I has isn't formatted to anything
<Sven_vB> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS bionic, wipefs from util-linux 2.31.1 reports an "iso9660" signature on a disk that lacks a valid PVD, same as this gparted bug (bottom comment): https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=771244#c18
<ubottu> Gnome bug 771244 in livecd "gparted does not recognize the iso9660 file system in cloned Ubuntu USB boot drives" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, ^
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: that's ok
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: you experience the same, and want to create a new bug now?
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: wich version of util-linux are you using now please?
<Sven_vB> see above ;)
<lotuspsychje> !info util-linux bionic
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.3 (bionic), package size 907 kB, installed size 3397 kB
<Sven_vB> the gparted bug is about gparted, I think wipefs should have its own bug
<Sven_vB> actually maybe it's a bug in a library that both use
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: before filing the bug, see if there showsup a duplicate perhaps, if not you can also link the bugzilla to your bug
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: is your system up to date?
<www2> Hi i wand to know where can i find advands account setings for cloud drivers (google drive) in ubuntu 19.10
<cfhowlett> 19.10 is not supported here.  try #ubuntu+1
<Wayward_Vagabond> k, have a live usb, really hope this motherboad will boot from usb
<leftyfb> www2: Ubuntu 19.10 is not released yet and therefore no supported here
<www2> sorry i mean 19.04
<Wayward_Vagabond> No, I don't think it will boot from usb..
<Wayward_Vagabond> or it doesn't consider a fash drive a valid 'USB Device'
<Wayward_Vagabond> nope, it doesn't seem to support booting from a flash drive
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, not sure. I'll upgrade and retry.
<www2> This is the correct question: Hi i wand to know where can i find advands account setings for cloud drivers (google drive) in ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: which hardware is it? this should tell:  journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<www2> i wand to access my share folders on my google drive
<EoflaOEViceCity> Wayward_Vagabond: Is it an old system? Or is it a UEFI system with secure boot enabled?
<Wayward_Vagabond> EoflaOEViceCity: It's an optiplex 745
<EoflaOEViceCity> Wayward_Vagabond: OK. Did you set the boot order so that USB comes first? Or it won't show up at all in BIOS?
<Wayward_Vagabond> [USB Device] is listed as a option in the bios, but I think it's looking for a diskette/disc drive instead of mass storage
<uRock> www2, https://linoxide.com/tools/how-use-google-drive-ubuntu-linux/
<uRock> www2, It looks pretty straightforward.
<Sven_vB> Wayward_Vagabond, in case it just needs an ISO image because it can't understand your USB drive's partition table, try the SuperGrub2 image
<www2> I know that one and my its more where are the settings located in ubuntu
<Sven_vB> Wayward_Vagabond, it's just 16 MB so you can use the remainder of the drive for Ubuntu live partitions
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: see pdf pages 11 and 12 of https://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_optiplex_desktop/optiplex-745_user%27s%20guide_en-us.pdf
<Wayward_Vagabond> Sven_vB: Ah, just boot from grub live, and chainload the usb?
<Sven_vB> Wayward_Vagabond, yes. it has an advanced option to enable scanning its own drive so you can chainload it from the same disk
<Wayward_Vagabond> ah, not exactly wat you suggested, but I have a supergrub2 disc right here anyways
<uRock> www2, Under Settings > Online Accounts
<www2> @uRock i earch for the config files
<Wayward_Vagabond> tomreyn: Yes, te bios just doesn't seem to recognize the drive as bootable
<Wayward_Vagabond> nor does supergrub booted from a cd-r
<Sven_vB> Wayward_Vagabond, have you loaded additional drivers?
<Sven_vB> Wayward_Vagabond, better question: does the drive show up in the list of partitions?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Sven_vB: negative, just plugged the drive in, and asked startup disk creator to make it
<Wayward_Vagabond> it doesn't in supergrub
<Sven_vB> that's bad.
<Sven_vB> oh I meant whether you loaded the extra drivers in SuperGrub
<Sven_vB> maybe you can update the BIOS?
<Wayward_Vagabond> plugged it back in to here, gparted sees the drive as "119.24gb iso9660"
<Wayward_Vagabond> bios is current version
<uRock> www2, what are you trying to accomplish? The setup seemed pretty easy.
<Wayward_Vagabond> okay, rebooted and messed with it for a bit, now it seems to see the flash drive
<Wayward_Vagabond> bloody glitchy desktop
<www2> uRock I wand to access the folders that are in my google account share list
<uRock> www2, I shared a howto on setting that up with you. Are you trying to do it via command line or something?
<Wayward_Vagabond> And now it directly boots the usb *Throws hands uo*
<www2> uRock yep command line or config file
<uRock> www2, https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-mount-your-google-drive-on-linux-with-google-drive-ocamlfuse/
<www2> I was affrate that i need to use google-drive-ocaml-fuse
<MWM> trying to set up a docker container that wants port 67, but claims that dnsmasq has it.  1st I didnt install dnsmasq and apt wont remove it. 2nd, I can kill it, but not with persistence
<MWM> seems that dnsmasq is built in to 19.10?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<MWM> my apologies. lsb_release -a give 19.04.
<MWM> codename: disco :D
<MWM> best I can come up with is a bash script to kill the base dnsmasq at startup but it seems like there might be a better way
<tomreyn> udp port 67 is the dhcp server port. it shouldn't be in use for the very ip address and interface of your docker guest, but then i'm not sure how it networking stack works.
<MWM> it makes sense wtih the container, cant say Im real familar with network either though.  Is there a way to get rid of this base dnsmasq?
<MWM> if not I will make do with a script as a workaround.
<MWM> bloody hell.  I kept reading about "base dnsmasq" and "dnsmasq base" and assumed it was being used as a reference for something cooked into the os.  turns out "dnsmasq-base" is a package that can be removed,
<kwispel> Hiya! I'm on 18.04. Is there a way to see which external server DNS systemd-resolved used to resolve the host? `nslookup xyz` just shows the end result.
<ppf> I have a problem with the print margins settings in okular
<ppf> top and bottom margins are half an inch and can't be decreased
<ppf> how do i decrease that?
<ppf> not sure if its an okular issue; i don't find that setting in the printer config
<noudle> i have one ubuntu 16 server which for some reason has a completely full /boot partition. its full of different initrd images, how do i get rid of them? apt-get will always regenerate them
<ppf> works fine if i print in chrome, wtf
<noudle> i mean i guess i only need one of those
<ppf> so its  an okular issue.
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | noudle
<ubottu> noudle: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> !server | noudle
<ubottu> noudle: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<noudle> tomreyn: 16.04.6
<uRock> noudle, I tend to only keep the current and the previous kernel.
<noudle> uRock: ye, i also just rm'ed the others but doing apt-get autoremove or upgrade will regenrate most of them
<tomreyn> noudle: make sure you have the kernel meta package installed, i think that's already enough for ubuntu to stage removal of all but the two latest kernel images via apt --purge autoremove.
<uRock> You can't just toss them. They have to be uninstalled properly.
<noudle> tomreyn: what do you mean with kernel meta packet?
<noudle> *package
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.54.56 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<noudle> you mean the initrd-img-*-generic one?
<ppf> is okular's printer options dialog actually provided by okular?
<ppf> or is it a kde thing?
<tomreyn> noudle: when you run    dpkg -l linux-\* | grep ^i     to list installed packages whose name starts with 'linux' yoiu should see at least one of linux-generic linux-generic-hwe-16.04  installed
<noudle> tomreyn: there is one named 'linux-generic' and a bunch of which end with 'generic'
<tomreyn> noudle: do you also have linux-image-generic there?
<tomreyn> i.e. exactly this
<noudle> tomreyn: yes
<noudle> i do have
<tomreyn> then my theory was wrong about it managing itself, sorry
<noudle> hmm no problem
<tomreyn> i'll see how it's setup in a vm
<noudle> but how do i get rid of all those unneeded versions then? with that purge command?
<noudle> ah okay
<noudle> if its okay for you, dont want to bother you that much
<tomreyn> does   sudo apt update && sudo apt-get -s --purge autoremove    seem to remove anything?
<noudle> i can run the latter, sec
<noudle> no
<tomreyn> can you not run the former then?
<noudle> i already did some minutes ago
<tomreyn> ok, but it doesn't throw warnings or errors?
<noudle> did run both again, no warnigns or errors.
<tomreyn> okay, i got the VM up, let me check
<noudle> sure, thanks
<tomreyn> so there is a file /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal  which should get run automatically by apt whenever packages are installed (or updated)
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<noudle> i see that file
<tomreyn> it should create a file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels  which tracks which kernels should have been automatically installed (as a dependency of linux-image-generic) and should get removed when they are neither (a) the currently active kernel nor (b) one of the two latest kernels
<tomreyn> can you show the output of    apt-mark showmanual | grep linux | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this produces a list of manually (so explicitly requested, on the apt command line, not installed to satisfy other packages dependencies) packages whose name contains 'linux'
<tomreyn> on my system that's https://termbin.com/yemd
<noudle> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/y4fn
<Toad437> can someone tell me what the period denotes when using ./
<Toad437> i forgot
<kalokagathia> current directory
<Toad437> ok thx :)
<tomreyn> noudle: okay so the issue there is that these image and header packages are tracked as being manually installed, i.e. at some point it was explicitly requested that these very packages should be installed.
<noudle> hmm
<tomreyn> doing so breaks this automatic removal, which depends on these packages to be marked as automatically installed
<noudle> was not me
<noudle> can i unmark them somehow?
<tomreyn> i don't mean to blame you there ;) this may have been some misconfiguration in earlier 16.04 versions.
<tomreyn> yes, you can makr those as automatically installed
<noudle> tomreyn: its not my server, its a server i should have an eye on and update, thats how i got it :P
<tomreyn> apt-mark auto <package1> <package2> <...>
<noudle> package is the name from that list right?
<tomreyn> noudle: right
<noudle> thansk a bunch :)
<tomreyn> you also need to    apt-mark manual linux-image-generic
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe you don't actually need to, but that's what i have there, and i don't think i modified it.
<alivebacon> yo
<Toad437> hi
<alivebacon> im new
<alivebacon> Erm...
<alivebacon> So, wat needs doing to install ubuntu on vmware
<alivebacon> Anything special?
<alivebacon> anyone?
<tomreyn> alivebacon: we only support ubuntu here, not vmware.
<alivebacon> i know.
<tomreyn> alivebacon: so ubuntu works fine in virtualizations in general
<alivebacon> ok
<tomreyn> sometimes you need to update your virtualization software or the guest system drivers they provide to make them work well with newer guest systems.
<alivebacon> Can I use things like the Xbox Live Vision on ubuntu?
<alivebacon> Cuz it can be used on windows
<tomreyn> i don't know what this is really. there are a lot of features ubuntu offers which you cannot use on windows. i guess this may also be the other way around.
<alivebacon> OK
<tomreyn> but about this very feature, i could not tell - would need to search the web, but then you can try doing that, too. ;)
<alivebacon> I don't know if it needs drivers.
<alivebacon> that are hard to find
<kwispel> I have several connections listed in `/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/`, is there a way to declare a certain connection as the default one in the terminal/via cli?
<alivebacon> also, ubuntu caused vmware to disable sound
<alivebacon> re-enables vmware audio
<alivebacon> UHH
<alivebacon> the installer crashed
<alivebacon> i gave it 2 gigs
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/165210/how-do-i-get-an-xbox-360-controller-working/180044 may be what you were looking for
<tomreyn> see the minimum requirements on the download page
<tomreyn> about audio: if any guest system is able to change configurations on the host system, the host system and its configuration is to blame.
<alivebacon> Oh.
<Toad437> is anyone aware of a program that allows you to make flash cards for studying?
<alivebacon> Just... use a printer.
<Toad437> that's so old school
<alivebacon> word processor?
<Toad437> i have index cards, but i'd rather type them in a program.
<tomreyn> kwispel: i assume you can do so using either nmcli or nmtui, do not know the exact way, though
<tomreyn> kwispel: basicalyl you should set a single profile to auto-connect
<tomreyn> a single connection profile per network interface you want to bring up, that is.
<alivebacon> uuh
<Toad437> in case anyone is interested, I found a great flash card linux program for studying.  It's called Anki: https://apps.ankiweb.net
<kalokagathia> lol
<Toad437> kalokagathia> wat
<kalokagathia> Toad437, yes, this is a great program, but this chat isnt a good place for such an ad
<Toad437> sorry
<Toad437> i was looking for something like this to study for LPIC-1
<kalokagathia> btw, i use anki to study languages, it's really grat
<Toad437> cool
<Sven_vB> do we have a LVM GUI that's not KDE-based? would ruin my lightweight openbox setup. or something textbased that still gives me a visual overview of my volumes?
<Sven_vB> +for ubuntu bionic
<kalokagathia> you could use standard command/line utils
<Sven_vB> yeah that's what I was doing until a moment ago when I lost overview. :)
<kalokagathia> try this https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<tomreyn> just start with pvs, vgs, lvs
<Sven_vB> guess that will have to do then
<oceanquake> Hi all.  I'm on 18.04 with hwe kernel, running mainline repositories (e.g., no padoka or oibaf ppa) .  System locks up, but thankfully does respond to Magic SysRq.  When I look at kern.log after reboot, the lockup stems from amdgpu .  What is the recommended course of action here?  These lockups are frequent enough to be very disruptive.  Should I try to run a newer kernel?  Where should I report the issue?  Is there any other useful
<oceanquake> debugging info I can get since Magic SysRq works?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: can you show the very error message? did you search launchpad for it, yet?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: if the system still responds to Magic SysRq then it didn't lock up fully, maybe it's 'just' the graphics locking up then. you could try ctrl-alt-f3 to swithc to a tty, then ctrl-alt-del and watch the hdd light (see if it flashes more regularly as the system prepares to reboot, in case that's the only indicator available should the reboot may not recover graphics)
<tomreyn> if you prefer to debug this yourself rather then you can just read up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<tomreyn> !bug | and file a bug against amdgpu and tag it 'radeon'
<ubottu> and file a bug against amdgpu and tag it 'radeon': If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: relevant kern.log section: https://pastebin.com/RiENkS8J
<oceanquake> tomreyn: I've tried switching to another VT and once this happens, and it does not respond.
<tomreyn> oceanquake: that's some days of uptime, did you susprend in the mentime?
<oceanquake> tomreyn: no, not suspended, connected to a dock.
<tomreyn> oceanquake: the reason i suggested switching to another VT (where it would continue not to show output if the graphics card needed a hardware reset) was that it enables you to reboot using ctrl-alt-del
<tomreyn> oceanquake: did you have it happen soon after boot sometime recently?
<oceanquake> tomreyn: OK, looks like I didn't follow what you originally meant with the VT switch.  So try to switch VTs and then use Ctrl+Alt+Del rather than Magic SysRq?
<tomreyn> i'm asking because you could then look up the boot / session when that was exactly and we could get this (then shorter) complete log using journalctl. what you posted now is good but it lacks context.
<tomreyn> oceanquake: yes what you just described is what i'd suggest you try next time it happens. by sure to switch to the right tty though, one which is actually a text one.
<tomreyn> !tty | oceanquake
<ubottu> oceanquake: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> (you could test now which ones are textual)
<oceanquake> tomreyn: it usually happens after the system has been up for a while, though not necessarily as long as this most lockup.  It was happening way more frequently before the 18..04 hwe kernel line was made available.
<tomreyn> did you also install xorg-hwe then?
<tomreyn> xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 is the proper package name
<tomreyn> oceanquake: ^ you should do so if you use the hwe kernel
<tomreyn> (note there is also a linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge kernel)
<jkf1> buona sera a tutti
<oceanquake> tomreyn: yes, for example xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-18.04
<tomreyn> !it | jkf1
<ubottu> jkf1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jkf1> hi
<tomreyn> oceanquake: ok very well
<oceanquake> tomreyn: looks like similar bugs have been reported to Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1782716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1782716 in linux (Ubuntu) "[drm:amdgpu_job_timedout [amdgpu]] *ERROR* ring gfx timeout" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> oceanquake: also bug 1810546
<ubottu> bug 1810546 in Linux "AMDGPU VMC page fault with Athlon 200GE APU" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810546
<tomreyn> and some more. but i don't know which hardware you have there
<tomreyn> oceanquake: look for a mainboard firmware upgrade, too.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: it looks like not necessarily much action to resolve this being driven by Ubuntu/Canonical (observation, not criticism).  Does this imply I should try to engage with upstream somehow?
<oceanquake> tomreyn: it's a laptop, running latest available firmware
<tomreyn> oceanquake: as you can see on bug 1810546 it is possible to file bugs against ubuntu and make those track bug reports againstupstream projects, such as kernel.org or freedesktop.org - that's the preferred way, if you can spent this much time.
<ubottu> bug 1810546 in Linux "AMDGPU VMC page fault with Athlon 200GE APU" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810546
<tomreyn> most likely you won't be the first one to report this iossue upstream, maybe not against ubuntu either.
<ioria> oceanquake, if you have a Vega card, i suggest the 5.0.0-20 kernel
<tomreyn> ^ that'd be the hwe-edge kernel
<ioria> yep
<oceanquake> is switching to hwe-edge as simple as installing that kernel via apt, or is there a specific sequence of steps to be followed?
<tomreyn> it's just that
<ioria> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge | oceanquake
<tomreyn> !hwe for general HWE instructions
<ubottu> oceanquake: linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.76 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !hwe | for general HWE instructions
<ubottu> for general HWE instructions: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> oceanquake: so don't install that very kernel version, but the tracking package ioria listed
<tomreyn> oceanquake: (just) in case you're looking for more assistence with this, sharing a full kernel log, ideally from a run where it failed, would be useful.    journalctl --list-boots     and     journalctl -b n    with n being 0 or a negative integer counting down previous boots (example:   journalctl -b -3), could help.
<hortiel_> hi
<hortiel_> !(04*).mp3 what does this pattern mean
<ubottu> hortiel_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> hortiel_, exclude
<tomreyn> hortiel_: lacks context, what kind of pattern is it.
<hortiel_> pattern matching in bash tomreyn ??
<hortiel_> but I know it is *.mp3 and not 04*
<oceanquake> tomreyn: I was able to look back at the journalctl output for the previous boot, where the lockup happened.  The snip I pulled from kern.log appears to be everything in that same temporal region associated with the lockup.  There's a ton of noise from systemd-resolved, total output is 151k lines!
<tomreyn> oceanquake: it could have been useful to look at the full log, which also gives away whether the system encounters other more generic issues such as acpi or pci issues, complies with mnimum requirements, which graphics chipset it is exactly, which kernel version, which exact kernel version / build is in use, and much more. but i need to leave now. good luck.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> ;) you're welcome.
<parak0vsky> hey guys what to do when ubuntu start freezes on low memory besides adding more memory to machine?
<kalokagathia> add more swap?
<kalokagathia> how much memory do you have, parak0vsky,?
<Bashing-om> parak0vsky: ' free -m ' says what about the memory usage ?
<parak0vsky> kalokagathia: 8gb it started happening when i get heavy on tabs in the browser for several minutes than resumes
<kalokagathia> parak0vsky, how much swap do you have
<parak0vsky> kalokagathia: I disabled it
<kalokagathia> enable itr
<kalokagathia> back
<kalokagathia> 8gb ram isn't usable wout swap
<parak0vsky> when I had it it wasn't better
<parak0vsky> ok so I just double it thanks
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, it wasn't the optical media that was my problem earlier. It wasn't the live usb either burned from the same iso
<CrazyLikeAFox> it works fine in this laptop, and I'm booted from it right now
<CrazyLikeAFox> that machine is either having hardware errors, as it's acted strange and not-consistent
<parak0vsky> kalokagathia: enabled the swap, thanks.
<CrazyLikeAFox> or the right drivers just aren't in the xubuntu 18.04.2lts media
<Sven_vB> so I installed grub-efi and ran update-grub, it says "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration¶ done" but there are no .efi files in /boot. should there be?
<Sven_vB> using xenial chrooted into a bionic live USB session
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: I think it is /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu where efi files are
<Sven_vB> I'll make that directory then
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: the directory should exist
<Sven_vB> wait why a double /EFI? shouldn't my ESP be mounted at /boot?
<Sven_vB> that xenial system used grub-pc originally
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: is it partitioned using GPT?
<calamari> Does anyone know of a 100% fixed-width version of Ubuntu Mono, where ALL characters are the same width, including non-ASCII characters?
<Sven_vB> I'm migrating it to LVM so yes the new disk has a GPT and I created a FAT32 partition with esp and boot flag
<Sven_vB> calamari, good luck with U+1F69B articulated lorry, on my fonts it's usually 2.5 chars wide
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: If the grub-efi install was successful  you might have to reboot, but check /etc/fstab to see if the EFI system partition is in there
<Sven_vB> oh good idea, maybe once I add it grub will write the EFI files
<CrazyLikeAFox> huh, according to the live I'm running off of, I have bluetooth in here?
<CrazyLikeAFox> I didn't know I had that, and I've owned this laptop 3 years
<CrazyLikeAFox> hot keys/function keys are working too now that never have
<jeremy31> CrazyLikeAFox: don't get too worked up over bluetooth
<ekarlso> Is there a way to lock apps to a desktop workspace ?
<oceanquake> parak0vsky: I was using a machine with 4 GB on Kubuntu 16.04, and it would rapidly become unusable with ffox tabs; this wasn't even with a large number of tabs or windows, maybe like 10 tabs?  it kept going into swap.
<CrazyLikeAFox> neat, it linked with my earbuds no issues
<CrazyLikeAFox> oceanquake: in 16.04 xubuntu, I always had an issue with a swap leak
<CrazyLikeAFox> it'd use more and more swap- but the part that confounded me, killing or even restarting after did not release it again.
<oceanquake> I just bit the bullet and went to 32 GB on current system.
<oceanquake> CrazyLikeAFox: you mean killing and restarting ffox?
<CrazyLikeAFox> yeah
<oceanquake> CrazyLikeAFox: I think there were definitely other memory leaks as well, I had problems with long-lived sessions too, even with ffox restarts like you.
<Sven_vB> does update-grub2 run update-initramfs or do I have to do that manually?
<parak0vsky> oceanquake: we'll see how it goes
<CrazyLikeAFox> based on how the liveUSB is working, I'd be better off doing a clean install, and just migrating my data over
<CrazyLikeAFox> like srs, hot keys have never worked on here before
<ekarlso> anyone ? :p
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, I added it to the chroot's fstab and ran update-grub2 again, still no EFI files
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: Did you also install grub-efi-amd64-signed?
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, nope, not explicitly. it might have been auto-installed. I'll install it.
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: do a> sudo mount -a
<jeremy31> see if the /boot/efi folder shows
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, should I mount my ESP into /boot or /boot/efi?
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, /boot/efi
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: /boot/efi
<Sven_vB> oh then maybe that's the problem
<Sven_vB> so for encrypted LVM boot I need an ESP *and* a boot partition next to my LVM container?
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: my /etc/fstab shows this for the EFI  # /boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<jeremy31> UUID=8342-16B0  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: For encrypted LVM, I do not know
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, yes
<Mathisen> im pretty sure /boot/ and boot/efi can share partition doh. have not done it myself so cant speak for how to
<Sven_vB> as expected, without the EFI files, it can't boot. so I'll boot the live USB again and chroot again
<jeremy31> The EFI System Partition is a separate partition but gets mounted under /boot,  Sven_vB  are you also mounting the esp in the chroot?
<Sven_vB> oh no. seems like I totally broke something. now the USB live session no longer autologins and when I select the ubuntu user, I'm asked for a password.
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, the ESP was mounted in /media/ubuntu/ESP, and bind-mounted from there into /target/boot
<Sven_vB> nice, the empty password was accepted for ubuntu
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: usually I do something like in https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/07217d786dfd0afead022befd84b4999
<sappheiros> please do not display your "tip: use livepatch" for users whose distro's/architectures aren't applicable for it
<sappheiros> i clicked the settings & livepatch button and went to it and it said "livepatch not available for this system" -- it's poor business to contradict yourself
<sappheiros> hmm, looks like it's a subscription service, checking the learn more webpage ...
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: What are you talking about and to whom are you speaking to?
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, ok now the chroot shows a mount entry "/dev/sda6 on /boot type vfat (rw,…"
<Sven_vB> I'll install the packages you said earlier
<sappheiros> pragmaticenigma: i installed lubuntu 18.04 updates, and got that message. i was hoping some code contributor here would revise that message after installs to first check to see if the system could apply livepatch
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: This is a support channel operated by volunteers. While there may be active Canonical and Ubuntu project developers here, this is not the forum for making those requests. Please report a !bug
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hggdh> sappheiros: so this seems to be bug. The *obly* way to get it fixed is by opening a bug as pragmaticenigma points above
<Sven_vB> I do have /usr/share/locale/en_US in the chroot but "grub-install: error: cannot find locale `en_US'.", what's wrong?
<Sven_vB> oh ok it wants "en@quot"
<sappheiros> okay, thanks. however, i don't think it's a bug so much as poor design.
<Sven_vB> so that seems to have worked. I deleted all files from the ESP, mounted it as /boot, ran grub-install --locales en@quot --efi-directory /boot … now fingers crossed for reboot.
<sappheiros> is it okay to file bugs over poor design?
<sappheiros> i thought a bug was only a malfunction, i.e. software not functioning as advertised or intended
<jeremy31> sappheiros: You could but someone might label as wishlist, not the end of the world
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: Let's say that the term bug represents a scenario where expected behavior when perform an action doesn't result in that behavior or a poor user experience. You expected the Livepatch to provide you with an option to turn on a feature. The feature is not available or wasn't descriptive enough before click on the button.
<Sven_vB> the reboot yielded a grub rescue shell. how do I check whether I'm in EFI mode and which partition was used as ESP?
<pragmaticenigma> Therefore the out come of your action failed, therefor I believe you would perceive that as being a bug. No?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: efi directory should be /boot/fi not /boot
<EriC^^> */boot/efi
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, but I mounted my ESP on /boot
<Sven_vB> oh maybe I need vfat drivers in my initrd
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: hmm no
<EriC^^> if grub gives a rescue shell, that means it can't find the stuff $prefix points to (pre-initrd stage)
<Sven_vB> maybe I specified the luks LVM target wrong
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: do you have a separate /boot?
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, I try to use the ESP for that
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: what about /boot though? the kernels and /boot/grub ?
<Sven_vB> I have the ESP next to my luks container
<Sven_vB> I'll check once the live session is ready again
<sappheiros> pragmaticenigma: exactly. hm. i guess i could file a bug. ... but now i can't justify the time. like, i gave it the 'one shot' i had time for (discussing it here)
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, if there is nothing to boot from nothing can decrypted.. so /boot needs to be outside the container
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: alright, once the live usb is up, try to run "ls -l /mnt/boot" after mounting the efi dir there
<Sven_vB> you meant mount the ESP there?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: the partition table only has efi + luks, no other ext* ones?
<Sven_vB> oh yeah there are no kernels and initrds, that's strange
<Sven_vB> oooh I think I forgot to update-grub2 after install-grub
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: nah, that wouldnt install any kernels
<Sven_vB> ok well in /mnt/boot I have EFI/ and grub/
<Sven_vB> Mathisen, verified, I see those w/o having opened luks
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: alright, so no other ext* partitions in "sudo parted -ls" output yeah?
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: Do or do not file the bug, that is entirely up to you. It will be to the benefit of the entire community to raise the issue.
<Sven_vB> yes there are some ext3 and ext4 partitions on the internal SSD (where also my luks and ESP are) and on thumb drives
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: oh, interesting
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: can you run "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here?
<Sven_vB> nope but I can make you a censored report :)
<sappheiros> pragmaticenigma: i thought it was because i'm on a 32-bit machine, 1% of the population, i.e. not worth the time pursuing it ...
<jeremy31> classified? Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, yeah some parts are company secrets
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, do you need posisitions and sizes?
<Sven_vB> the sectors I mean
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: censor out what you want and paste the rest
<Mathisen> what possible information could be sensitive looking at partition info :)
<pragmaticenigma> Mathisen: It's what happens when you have non-technical people write up legal documents for employment agreements to hire employees
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, http://paste.debian.net/plainh/a67ab47a
<Sven_vB> oh I forgot to copy some lines, the top is the SSD with a GPT
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: alright, try mounting the luks root partition under "/cdrom"
<chieta> how to restrict the apps to the net is it possible using iptables?
<Sven_vB> also for anyone wondering, when I talked about the ESP I meant the one that has the esp flag, not the remains of supergrub.
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: then pastebin the contents of "ls -l /cdrom/boot" and "cat /cdrom/etc/fstab"
<Mathisen> chieta, confusing question, you can block ports using iptables and restrict the "app" that way but that may break the "app" if it is made to use only that port
<pragmaticenigma> chieta: No, it is not possible to block specific applications from making network connections via firewalls
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, in a chroot? because in the live session, /cdrom is aready used for /dev/sdb3 on /cdrom type vfat
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, I could mount it at /target as the installer probably would
<EriC^^> chieta: maybe apparmor can get you what you want, no idea about it though
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: sure why not
<pragmaticenigma> chieta: applications themselves make outgoing connections on random ports, destined to a remote port on a remote server (typically remote port 80 or 443) which would mean you would disable all web applications from working.
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: it's kinda odd why there are supergrub partitions, i wonder if it's some way your company uses to boot that's not standard ubuntu stuff?
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, those are remains of the previous boot setup which was really DIY
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: oh i see
<Sven_vB>  /target/boot is empty. shall I bind-mount the ESP there?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: well, it's up to you, usually /boot can be a part of the main linux root filesystem (that's luks encrypted, and a grub option is set so it knows about that), and the efi partition is mounted under /boot/efi
<EriC^^> /boot holds the kernel, initrd, and grub's files (not the efi partition stuff, the modules, and config file that gives the nice menu)
<chieta> actually, i don't know the which port used... how to check it out?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: you could use a fat32 /boot i guess, with /boot being the efi partition + holding the kernels, but first how big is the fat32? if it's less than 600mb or so you'd run out of space pretty quickly when kernels stack up
<chieta> pragmaticenigma no i don't want it
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: also if it's a company pc and stuff, you probably want /boot to be part of the luks main root fs for added security i guess? there is another downfall to using a fat32 /boot but i dont remember and nothing is coming to my mind about any disadvantages right now
<pragmaticenigma> chieta: Don't want what?
<Sven_vB> here's the fstab you requested http://paste.debian.net/plainh/d514a22c . the boot partition is 512 MB atm, I can grow it if I really need more than 3 or 4 kernels.
<Mathisen> chieta, running this will list ports for you and name service/whatever using it sudo netstat -ltnp
<Mathisen> chieta, that will need net-tools installed >> sudo apt update && sudo apt install net-tools
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: ok, no worries then
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: ok, so we have to prepare a chroot now to install stuff from there
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /target$i; done"
<Sven_vB> I had for B in /proc /sys /run /dev /dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind $B /target$B; done for that :)
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: ok, great :)
<Sven_vB> shall I mount the ESP from inside or bind-mount it as well?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: nope, mount it as usual, if it's still at /mnt/boot you could do mount --move /mnt/boot /target/boot
<Mathisen> why is there no script as standard yet for ubuntu for chroot like arch-chroot so mutch work to do all that :)
<Sven_vB> "sudo mount --move /mnt/boot/ /target/boot" -> "mount: /target/boot: bad option; moving a mount residing under a shared mount is unsupported."
<Sven_vB> I'll just umount it and mount it from inside
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: alright sounds good
<Sven_vB> ok I'm in the chroot
<EriC^^> once you've chrooted, type "ls -l /target/boot" and just confirm there are no vmlinuz or initrd there already
<EriC^^> i mean "ls -l /boot"
<Sven_vB> exactly, there's just EFI/ and grub/ even with additional -A
<EriC^^> (after you mounted the efi)
<EriC^^> alright
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: let's first prepare grub so it knows what to do, type "nano /etc/default/grub"
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: add the line "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" to the file, then save and exit
<Sven_vB> oh. I missed that one before.
<Sven_vB> ok
<EriC^^> ah crap, my bad please remove it
<Sven_vB> my tutorial said I'd just need GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="cryptopts=target=vg_luks,source=UUID=*****_******,lvm=vg_luks"
<EriC^^> that's just so that grub knows /boot is a part of the main root fs and not separate but in your case it is separate
<Mathisen> EriC^^, sorru i dont want to confuse anybody here but is it not the  GRUB_CMDLINE that should have the cryptdevice in the grub.cfg ?
<Sven_vB> ok removed it
<Mathisen> yeah for the way he did
<Mathisen> but im maybe wrong here... maybe there is diffrent ways
<Sven_vB> however the double VG name there looks suspicious
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: alright, type "apt-get install linux-generic"
<Sven_vB> […] linux-generic is already the newest version (4.4.0.156.164). […]
<Sven_vB> (the chroot is xenial)
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: aha, type "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic"
<Sven_vB> seems to have worked
<EriC^^> ok, /boot should have the kernel and initrd now hopefully
<Sven_vB> nope, still as before
<EriC^^> :O
<Sven_vB> maybe that's where the FAT32 downfalls come in? but in that case I'd expect an error message,.
<chieta> how abt limiting all internet outgoing traffic to the specific group EriC^^
<chieta> where is the pragma*
<EriC^^> that's odd, yeah
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: hmm it doesn't make sense to me
<Sven_vB> I even re-ran update-grub2 , doesn't add those files either
<Sven_vB> maybe I should ask dpkg do remove the generic image first
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: sudo update-grub  should do the same
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Mathisen> same thing.. but still double check :)
<salamanderrake> Is there an app to move files from an android device to your computer via usb?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: you could try 'apt-get remove linux-image-generic' then 'apt-get install linux-image-generic' i guess
<Sven_vB> oh I see update-grub found no linux partitions
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: try "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<EriC^^> does it show a kernel installed, with "ii" at the start?
<Sven_vB> Mathisen, same with your command
<Sven_vB> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep -Pe '^ii'" finds "ii  linux-image-generic   […]" and "ii  linux-image-unsigned-4.4.0-156-generic     […]"
<Sven_vB> oh I think I remember the version-less package is just an alias
<Sven_vB> I'll reinstall the explicit one
<Sven_vB> now initrds are generated :)
<Sven_vB> the ESP now has initrd.img-4.4.0-156-generic and vmlinuz-4.4.0-156-generic
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: alright, try running "update-grub" it should pick some stuff up this time hopefully
<Sven_vB> let's check the grub CMDLINE before I reboot. should it really mention the vg name as target=?
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, I think the apt hooks did that, but can't hurt to do it again
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: it looks like it should mention the name of the luks stuff, like sda5_crypt for instance
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: yeah, you're right
<Sven_vB> and sda5_crypt in that example is the volume group name for the container in /dev/sda5?
<Sven_vB> because it also appears as lvm=
<EriC^^> i dont think so, i think it's the name used when luks is decrypted, not too familiar with luks, but i think that name should be in /etc/crypttab
<Mathisen> what line are you 2 talking about now
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: might as well run "grub-install" as well for the efi stuff
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, with the parameters from before?
<EriC^^> Mathisen: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="cryptopts=target=vg_luks,source=UUID=*****_******,lvm=vg_luks"
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: nope, just "grub-install"
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: the standard file browser (nautilus) can do it if you have allowed it on the android device.
<salamanderrake> Sorry, I'm on XUbuntu.
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: what's the first word in /etc/crypttab ? i think this tutorial confirms stuff in step 3, have a look https://www.oxygenimpaired.com/ubuntu-with-grub2-luks-encrypted-lvm-root-hidden-usb-keyfile
<Sven_vB> without them it says "grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory." but with them, "Installing for x86_64-efi platform.¶ Installation finished. No error reported."
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: i guess it also works with thunar, you'll just need a way to mount mtp devices
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, it's the VG name. maybe the device mapper name and VG name just coincide.
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, it should be enough to to change your line like this >> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="cryptdevice=/dev/sd????:luks:allow-discards"
<salamanderrake> tomreyn: It keeps giving me access violation messages
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: hmm, i think it's cause there's no /boot/efi in fstab, it usually works, anyways all good as long as the files are there and there's an entry in "efibootmgr -v"
<Sven_vB> yes it has an "ubuntu" entry as Boot0003
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: oh ok
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: worst case install adb on ubuntu, use it to connect to the device and to copy files
<Sven_vB> Mathisen, with your style, can it still use UUID=… instead of /dev/sd?
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, i cant say sorry, i have not use UUID myself just the location
<Sven_vB> ok
<Sven_vB> is the discards option about TRIM? I think I read that earlier
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: alright, exit the chroot and try rebooting, if you want we could have a quick peak at "cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg" that's where $prefix is set that is responsible for pointing to the grub menu file (it's usually what's bad when a grub rescue shell appears)
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, correct
<Mathisen> Sven_vB, it is a SSD thing.. im not 100% sure how it works i just know it needs to be there :)
<EriC^^> there was a bug a while ago where ubuntu was mixing up efi\ubuntu and efi\grub and grub.cfg there wasnt being found and people ended up at rescue shells
<Sven_vB> Mathisen, I read it's a security risk because it reveals behaviour info about your file system
<Mathisen> that is over my head so you can be right
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: typo, /boot/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<Sven_vB> I'm feeling lucky so I'll just reboot and maybe check if it fails
<EriC^^> alright :)
<Sven_vB> looking good. systemd gave up waiting for the root device and I'm in an initramfs shell. now I'll plug in the token disk and quit that shell. :))
<Sven_vB> or maybe reboot with the token disk in
<Sven_vB> I should make that grub menu font larger later
<EriC^^> ah great
<Sven_vB> thanks for helping me with EFI! I'll now have to debug the token file spec, I'll read about that first.
<Sven_vB> that tutorial on oxygenimpaired.com has lvm=vg-your-root but I can't find "your-root" mentioned there anywhere else
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: no problem
<Sven_vB> I'll try Mathisen's style
<Mathisen> i think your way is more fancy with more specifics included thats all
<Sven_vB> yeah it doesn't work though. =)
<Sven_vB> I'll also try /dev/disk/by-uuid/ instead of UUID=
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: maybe lvm=vg-your-root translates for you to /dev/vg_luks/fnord_ubuntu
<EriC^^> i think that's lvm=vg_luks-fnord_ubuntu ? or something similar?
<Sven_vB> oh that might be
<Sven_vB> however, when I "ls /dev/mapper" in the initramfs shell, it just has "control"
<Sven_vB> also the token disk partition has not been mounted yet
<Sven_vB> I'll add a systemd unit for that
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: yeah, i think there has to be something pointing to the keyfile or something in that GRUB_CMDLINE that's missing maybe
<Sven_vB> it's specified in the crypttab
<EriC^^> but how does it open crypttab?
<EriC^^> i mean crypttab is in the encrypted luks
<EriC^^> i'm not sure how it works, i'm fairly certain the lvm= part should be lvm=vg_luks-fnord-ubuntu or similar, maybe it'll work after editing that in, somehow?
<Mathisen> it should not be needed really
<Sven_vB> some tutorials say I'd need ",keyscript=/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/passdev" as a luks option, I'll try that.
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: or do you mean that it's in crypttab and the initrd would have it as well in that case?
<Mathisen> i cant speak for ubuntu but adding encrypt and lvm2 to the mkinitcpio modules is enough + grub.
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, even if I had a wrong option for which of the inner partitions to use as root, I'd expect luks to be open and the key partition to be mounted
<CrazyLikeAFox> neat, swapping a drive with xubuntu 18.04lts into a 2yr older laptop of a different make, with different cpu and gpu brand didn't cause any errors or break anything
<uRock> CrazyLikeAFox, That's why I love Linux.
<CrazyLikeAFox> uRock: firefox is saying 'feed me semour' about the reduced ram, but that's it's own thing :P
<uRock> CrazyLikeAFox, Yeah, it is a ram hog.
#ubuntu 2020-07-13
<mason> TL;DR: TZ typo, for anyone looking at the time issue, above.
<Bashing-om> !cookie | mason
<ubottu> mason: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mason> \o/
<ArmoredDragon> how do I get a bare minimal install on ubuntu server 20.04? I didn't select any snaps and I noticed alsa and python are installed, but I really don't need those (or a number of other default installed packages) for this server
<tomreyn> ArmoredDragon: just uninstall what you don't need then.
<tomreyn> except for "essential" packages, of course
<ArmoredDragon> that's the thing is I'm not sure what counts as essential in the newer version
<tomreyn> apt will tell you when you try to remove "essential" packages, where essential means something like "can't boot and start up at all without this"
<tomreyn> you'll still risk situations of starting up fine but without networking.
<tomreyn> i.e. "WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed." "This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!"
<oerheks> why remove basic features..
<ArmoredDragon> this is a VM and I'm trying to keep resource usage to a minimum
<ArmoredDragon> that and I really don't see a need for alsa on a server...
<tomreyn> if those resources you care about are some megabytes of data on a storage media, this might be worth the effort.
<ArmoredDragon> well it's a bit more than that, when the server came up it wouldn't even show the server stats pre-login because the load was too high, that really shouldn't happen on a server that theoretically has nothing installed
<tomreyn> i'd focus on what caused this then
<tomreyn> (incl. ensuring hardware requirements are met)
<tomreyn> *matched
<ArmoredDragon> I gave the VM 2gb and its own dedicated core, that really should be more than enough for a basic linux server
<ArmoredDragon> there's other reasons only like having the bare essentials installed, namely for the purpose of keeping a minimal attack surface
<tomreyn> 2 gb ram? yes, this should be enough
<tomreyn> i guess the most minimal installation you can get is with debootstrap. but i'm not sure how supported this is as an installation method.
<ArmoredDragon> curious though, what is the purpose of having alsa as part of the base install on a server? a desktop machine I get it
<ArmoredDragon> unless ubuntu is going more towards a user experience paradigm even for servers
<ArmoredDragon> in which case I guess centos would be more my thing these days?
<tomreyn> you might want a beep on a terminal where you don't have a classic buzzer anymore
<tomreyn> or maybe an indiana jones tune for grub
<tomreyn> well, ok, grub wont need alsa, but maybe later
<Boi> I am very serious about this ISO.
<ra> i run ubuntu server with samba server and lxde on a 2 gig box. has been very solid for many years
<DrMax> How do I disable the visuals when I type accentued letters? if I type à, gnome snows ', then a, then ereases both and displays à. How can I disable that visual effect?
<Jordan_U> DrMax: Do you have a keyboard where one key press gets you à ?
<DrMax> nope it's `+a =à
<DrMax> I just upgraded to 20.04LTS and this is new behavior
<DrMax> But in emacs, it does speech-bubble-type "hints"
<DrMax> It's very distracting
<rjwiii> Ok ... possible emergency ... I have a thelio running Ubuntu 20.04 ... By mistake, I deleted a 512 MB partitin at the begining of my 120 GB SSD ... Is that my boot record?
<kk4ewt> rjwiii;  most likely your /boot partition so yes
<Jordan_U> DrMax: Then it makes sense that it would display that way (though I'm not sure about the "hints in emacs). Maybe it was just rendering much faster before so you didn't notice.
<kk4ewt> backup your data while you can
<rjwiii> kk4ewt: Dang it ... how to recreate?
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Please pastebin the output of "find /boot/" and "mount".
<DrMax> In emacs it does a speech bubble at insertion point with "^" in it, say
<DrMax> before, it only did that with shift+ctrl+u to enter a unicode code
<rjwiii> kk4ewt: I used Disks utility
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Disk Utility should have complained that it was mounted. Please pastebin the output I requested. That will confirm one way or the other if you deleted your /boot/.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJHQjjq7ZB/
<Boi> still need a good terminal iso program
<Boi> that can handle windows boots
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: You have not deleted your /boot/ partition. You do not have a separate /boot/ partition.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: THANK DOG!
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: what did I delete?
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: You may however have deleted your EFI System Partition.
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: That is also needed for you to be able to boot, so *DON'T REBOOT YET*. Do you have a LiveUSB handy in case things break?
<rjwiii> I can create one ...
<rjwiii> I have a 20.04 ISO handy ...
<DrMax> so, is this a new accessiblity option I can turn off?
<DrMax> that really distracting
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: I think creating a LiveUSB is the first thing you should do. That way, no matter what happens you'll be able to boot and fix things.
<DrMax> that's*
<Jordan_U> DrMax: Try opening something that's not using GTK, like xterm, and see if you see the same or a similar thing.
<Jordan_U> DrMax: To be clear, I'm not really sure what changed for you or why. If I had a better idea, I'd tell you :)
<rjwiii> Will have a live USB in about 2 minutes ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: I Will have a live USB in about 2 minutes ...
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab .
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Great. This should be relatively quick and easy to fix, as long as things go how I expect them to.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ctTZg2CKkV/
<DrMax> gnome-terminal shows ¨ with an underline util I type u, then it shows ü. xterm shows a bubble
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Great. Now please run "sudo mount /boot/efi/" (it will almost certainly fail, but let's be sure).
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: mount: /boot/efi: can't find UUID=3520-40ED.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Live disk is ready on a flash drive
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Great. As expected. Now, use Gnome Disks or whatever tool you want to make a new fat32 partition where the one you deleted was.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Volume name?
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Anything?
<deltab> but do not format, right?
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: select "For use with all systems and devices (FAT)"?
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: I'm using Disk Utility ...
<deltab> my guess is that only the partition table entry that was deleted, and so only the partition table entry needs to be added, without touching any of the data within the partition
<rjwiii> deltab: That would be nice ...
<deltab> so don't do anything that involves formatting, preparing or initializing a filesystem within the partition
<rjwiii> deltab: Thare's an option to "Erase" that is switched off at the moment ...
<deltab> for Partitioning you have "GUID Partition Table", right?
<rjwiii> deltab: donno ... How to I "Paste" a png file?
<rjwiii> deltab: to pastbin?
<DrMax> Jordan_U : https://imgur.com/a/wusRCfP
<rjwiii> deltab: Here is what it looks like: https://imgur.com/qQs5p3E
<rjwiii> deltab: Haven't hit "Create" yet ...
<deltab> rjwiii: I don't know exactly what that'll do, so I advise waiting for someone who does
<kiwi_banal> Is anyone else suffering from 101: `Network is unreachable` errrors when attempting to sudo apt update? I'm in Nepal and suspect proxies from ISP at fault?
<rjwiii> deltab: Jordan_U_ must have taken a break ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U_: you still there? Got a thunderstorm here and I'm afraid of loosing power ...
<Bashing-om> kiwi_banal: There were issues earlier, I can now complete to ping -c3 jtglobal.com
<deltab> I'd rather be using TestDisk: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<kiwi_banal> Bashing-om: Thanks, it happens now and again, but never for over a week. I blaim Covid :/
<Bashing-om> kiwi_banal: Or maybe India-Pakistan-China commercial relations ??
<kiwi_banal> Bashing-om: ...yes, I have wondered if it is part of the wider political issue. That makes my issue collateral damage, right?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.ntc.net.np-archive
<oerheks> slow mirror indeed
<kiwi_banal> oerheks: thanks, I will try other mirrors again, hopefully it bypasses the issue.
<djapo> i accidently did sudo apt install 3.8
<djapo> how can i do the damage?
<djapo> why does that command even work ?
<rjwiii> Jordan_U_: You back yet?
<stompykins> hai #ubuntu <33
<stompykins> lol djapo what did it install?
<stompykins> oh i see
<stompykins> it tries to install python3.8
<stompykins> djapo you could try apt-get remove 3.8 i guess
<reallymemorable> how do i uninstall something that wont go away when i right click and click uninstall
<reallymemorable> i am trying to remove counterstrike
<reallymemorable> it wont uninstall
<hello_kitty> can I use the file command (something like find . -maxdepth 1 -type f ) to match some patterns in a file name? I have a bunch of photos with an identifier in their name e.g. "566-1024x683.jpg" where 566 is the id, and i'm triyng to copy them a couple hundred at a time
<hello_kitty> *the FIND command
<DrMax> find -regex <regex> ?
<hello_kitty> ooo awesome thx
<DrMax> maybe something like find -regex "566-*" ?
<DrMax> but you could just do find -name 566-*
<hello_kitty> in my particular cause im looking for all the ones above 781, b/c i've downloaded those already
<hello_kitty> but i have another 400 to go
<DrMax> hmm ok, that'd will require more work
<DrMax> or not
<hello_kitty> i think some individual digit regexes will get me there probably, like 78[[2-9] or something
<rud0lf> how do i properly install nvidia-driver-440, just `sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440`?
<DrMax> yup
<DrMax> you could also use sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall (but that may install other things as well, so, you should be careful)
<DrMax> > ubuntu-drivers list
<DrMax> nvidia-driver-440, (kernel modules provided by linux-modules-nvidia-440-generic-hwe-20.04)
<DrMax> (that's on my box)
<tripelb>  I could use some help. This is tech stuff. I have an MOV.webloc file from a Mac that has a hidden URL in it. I'm not sure how to handle it. Chrome has shown me a text file that may contain all the information. Anybody up for this question?
<tripelb> This is what chrome shows me. A web page told me that a webloc has a url in it. Chrome showed me this.   https://i.imgur.com/I9SGotK.png  I want to view the video.
<stompykins> tripelb: have you tried plugging that link into a browser?
<stompykins> WEBLOC files are known as Finder files which provide a shortcut to a website by dragging the website icon displayed in the URL address bar to the desktop of a Mac device. The WEBLOC file extension is categorized as a web file type which contains a URL address of a website which was visited using the Safari web browser.
<stompykins> its just a bookmark file lol
<stompykins> yeah
<stompykins> its a tai-chi video tripelb
<stompykins> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1otVZeNC5h9acJyPtPNmuI6ENZ-4prSmL/preview
<stompykins> tripelb: if you just want to view the video that link should work for you <3
<stompykins> well i hope you got my messages tripelb
<tripelb> Back. Looking at RESULTS
<tripelb> On a fon
<tripelb> Thank you all. I am helping an Apple world friend.
<tripelb> I see, i was using only the first 2 lines of the link before I came.
<hello_kitty> i know this is question is hard to answer with any precision due to computers being different speeds..but if i were to copy 10 gigabytes from one drive to another (local, no network, using linode machines with ssd) how long should I expect? minutes? an hour? many many hours.?
<hello_kitty> i'm trying to rescue a little ubuntu server whose harddrive i negligently let fill up
<deltab> I'd expect minutes, at most
<rjwiii> Jordan_U_: I'm going to bed ... I'll try to talk to you later ...
<DrMax> hello_kitty : typical hard drive will get you ~100 MB/s io
<DrMax> ssd, nvme can do a lot better (mine does 2-3GB/s)
<deltab> so a gigabyte in 10 seconds, 10 GB in 100 s
<hello_kitty> well that sounds pretty great. off i go to rescue (i'll let you know how fast it was when done)
<DrMax> with zero fragmentation, probably?
<hello_kitty> anything faster than 10 hours and im happy haha :X
<DrMax> For real it may be more than 1½ minute
<DrMax> probably 5-10
<deltab> if both drives are accessed through the same interface it could be slower
<hello_kitty> they happen to be blockstorage too, so im not sure how those work
<hello_kitty> though they get mounted and pretend to be normal drives
<hello_kitty> or rather my rescue plan involves attaching block storage and copying data over to it
<hello_kitty> also...related question... if i have a volume which is mounted in /etc/fstab, and then i destroy that disk....does that cause me a problem with rebooting the machine?
<Shaan7> hello_kitty: yes it will cause a problem. The boot process will wait until that volume becomes available. You can use the nofail option to prevent that.
<hello_kitty> ah perfect, thanks
<AugustusCaesar24> can ubunutu environment variables have uderscores in them?
<DrMax> try env in a shell
<DrMax> you'll see some that have _
<AugustusCaesar24> ive been trying to set an env varibale for some time now and i keep getting    -bash: !: event not found
<AugustusCaesar24> i tried both set and export
<DrMax> can you paste that somewhere?
<AugustusCaesar24> im trying to put in my secret key so i cannot
<DrMax> well, replace it by "mysecretkeY" or whatever
<DrMax> because !: hints to a syntax error of some sort
<DrMax> or something that's not escaped as it should
<DrMax> ! is a special character in bash
<ubottu> DrMax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AugustusCaesar24> https://dpaste.org/tc6D
<DrMax>  my_var="test!sdfs"
<DrMax> bash: !sdfs: event not found
<AugustusCaesar24> maybe because there are special characters in the key that need to be escaped?
<DrMax>  my_var="test\!sdfs"
<DrMax> (works ok)
<AugustusCaesar24> do i need to put a \ before every !   ?
<DrMax> https://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/upt/ch08_19.htm
<DrMax> ! is special character to access history
<ubottu> DrMax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrMax> I won't, promise!
<AugustusCaesar24> hmmm ill try it
<AugustusCaesar24> i can set environment variables if the string im inputting i put \ before !    but then when im reading it  the \ appear in the string
<AugustusCaesar24> how can i set an environment variable to a special character without changing the string?
<DrMax> > my_var=aksf\!klsdf; echo ${my_var}
<DrMax> aksf!klsdf
<DrMax> my bad, "" are evil
<AugustusCaesar24> so i shouldnt use double quotes ?
<DrMax> not in this case
<AugustusCaesar24> ill try single quotes
<DrMax> but you'll have to escape spaces, if any
<DrMax>  my_var=aksf\!kl\ sdf; echo ${my_var}
<DrMax> aksf!kl sdf
<DrMax> https://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/upt/ch08_14.htm
<DrMax> this explains how ' ', "" and no quote work
<AugustusCaesar24> single quotes worked
<AugustusCaesar24> double quotes allow for variable usage within the string but single means literal
<momken> hello
<momken> I am using a Kiwi IRC which I am not accustomed to
<xbfrog> i'm trying to download an update .deb file for 4k video i'm getting the error message: the source file could not be read try again later.
<xbfrog> the only fixes i found were windows fixes
<xbfrog> any help?
<ducasse> download what, how, from where?
<xbfrog> 4k video from their site
<ducasse> whose site?
<xbfrog> a .deb file
<xbfrog> 4k video
<ducasse> yes, i got that, but from who/where?
<xbfrog> i dont know why this wasnt clear
<xbfrog> https://www.4kdownload.com/products/product-videodownloader
<ducasse> right
<ducasse> hmm, i was able to download that just fine
<xbfrog> well, the reason i'm asking is because i get a firefox error
<xbfrog> odd, 6 times an error now it seems to work. thats strange
<xbfrog> nothing here changed
<ducasse> did you get the file?
<xbfrog> it seems to have been a self healing issue :P yes
<ducasse> they might have had some temporary problem
<xbfrog> i didnt know what to make of the error message
<xbfrog> said contact your admin or try again later
<xbfrog> 6 times i tried over a period
<xbfrog> same error
<xbfrog> i asked here cause i found nothing on google search but fixes for windows
<xbfrog> so ok, nevermind
<robo731> Wondering if anyone can help me troubleshoot what's going on with copying some files to a USB
<robo731> I copy the files (seemingly successfully), but once I unmount, they're gone
<robo731> It's a FAT32 drive according to fdisk
<robo731> I mount it with sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /tmp/usb -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<robo731> I sync and then unmount, but if I remount it, I don't see the files
<robo731> I'm about out of ideas, so if anyone has any, it would be appreciated
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Sorry about that. Had an emergency come up. There are two options here, the fancy one and the straightforward one. The fancy one is to try to re-create the partition table entry without changing the data in the partition, that would magically get everything back in one step. I prefer the more straightforward route that has more steps, which is to make a new fat32 partition, with a new filestem,
<Jordan_U> then change the UUID in your /etc/fstab to match the new filesystem UUID, then check with "sudo mount /boot/efi/" to confirm that it's correctly setup in the fstab, then run "sudo grub-install" (no other argument needed) to re-install grub to your new EFI System Partition. Then you should be able to reboot happily.
<aep> how do i install a package in cloudinit? apt-get -y still opens a tui menu for installing something menu.lst
<aep> which of course won't work because there's no tty. this is cloudinit after all
<jjakob> which kernel is best for a xen hvm vm?
<jjakob> -generic, -virtual? additional packages?
<elias_a> Is the sftp password saved while using déja-dup stored somewhere in plain text? Problem: can I use my login credentials backing up my son's laptop without he being able to reveal them?
<elias_a> Oh - it seems to be in the default GNOME keyring
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TacoCodedSalad> how do i obtain the wayland version of the current desktop that Ubunto 20 runs
<TacoCodedSalad> Ubuntu*
<OERIAS> is graphical tool that allows you to change the compression ratio of a tar.xz file?
<tatertots> why wouldn't the desired compression be decided upon at the point of creation of the tarball?
<tatertots> ideally it's created with the proper desired compression at it's creation
<xue> Hi, ive got a question about ubuntu 18.04 server and netplan
<xue> where should i ask it
<xue> is there anybody out here?
<mason> xue: There's a #netplan channel, or you can ask here, or #ubuntu-server.
<xue> thx
<mason> 1138
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: good morning ... are you around?
<rjwiii> Jordan_U_: Maybe this nick?
<strk> there's a software on-screen keyboard that pops up whenever I touch the touchscreen of my laptop, how to disable that ?
<nbusrone> Anyone know which how to check for debug log on color setting ?
 * xue is copy-pasting
<xue> i have rpi2 which i need to use with ros. To use it that way i need to be connected by wi-fi so i do use wifi dongle but i am unable establish connection http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xmZgCQhvkt/ here is my netplan config file, does anybody know what i might be doing wrong? i need also add, that while booting dongle lights up diodes but still timeouts
<max12345> hello everyone. My mom has a ubuntu machine running her home automation stuff. Are there resources you can recommend to me as a guide to explain how it works?
<max12345> besides the official pages on the first page of search engine results
<MikeRL> Question - how can I change my distro on Ubuntu forums? I can't seem to access certain settings pages. I cannot change my distro from Saucy.
<MikeRL> Shows how long since I've used the forums.
<tatertots> max12345: identify the make/model of this "home automation" stuff you speak of....then read the documentation of those things
<deltreey_> anyone use cinnamon desktop with ubuntu?
<tatertots> max12345: as long as the make/model of the "stuff" you speak of remains unknown to you, you will not gain any insight to anything
<MikeRL> Basically I don't see any way to edit the about me page on Ubuntu forums.
<MikeRL> I haven't been on that site in like six or seven years.
<MikeRL> Strange cause I could edit the avatar yesterday, now it won't let me. Guess I should email the mods.
<MikeRL> Emailed them. Think I haven't been online in six or seven years so I got re-restricted.
<deltreey_> I'm using cinnamon and I want to gather windows to a single screen on a multi-monitor setup.  Does anyone know how to do that?
<DJones> MikeRL: There is (or at least used be) a channel #ubuntuforums on freenode, they may be able to help you
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: ping ...
<ajnr> Hi - how to improve the battery performance in ubuntu 20.04. Its just power hungry. i have installed TLD, but no use, system just drained the battery.
<MikeRL> DJones, Thanks, I also contacted the mods of the forums through contact us.
<MikeRL> Is it bad etiquette to use both the forums and askubuntu? I think the former isn't used as much as it was years ago. Could be just a rumor.
<ajnr> Why do i have less battery life when i am using  ubuntu 20.04 OS, is there any way to improve it?
<ajnr> Why do i have less battery life when i am using  ubuntu 20.04 OS, is there any way to improve it?  , I am using i am using HP Omen 15 (2018)  Processor: Intel i7 8750H. Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070. RAM: 16GB of RAM.
<oerheks> ajnr, tweak it? disable 2nd gpu, limit desktop effects and such
<tespi> ajnr: maybe take a look in system processes and see if there's anything using unusually high amounts of cpu time
<v0lksman> I want to take a folder of MP3s and copy them to an SD card with random numbers as the file names.  I thought this would do it but I just get the resulting file named ".mp3". What am I doing wrong?  https://dpaste.org/tTVq
<uzumaki> you probably need to use /dev/random for pseudorandom numbers
<uzumaki> i don't think the environmet variable has been set $RANDOM is evaluating as empty string
<v0lksman> uzumaki: yeah I don't need it to be uber secure or fully random...so I thought I was safe with $RANDOM...strange though...if I 'echo $RANDOM' on the command line I get an random number
<leftyfb> v0lksman: ${RANDOM}.mp3
<leftyfb> v0lksman: your current script suggest a variable named "$RANDOM.mp3"
<uzumaki> oh yes you need braces around that
<uzumaki> ${RANDOM] not $RANDOM.mp3
<v0lksman> still no dice but there is also no output if I add an 'echo $RANDOM' before my cp command...weird
<leftyfb> v0lksman: ${RANDOM}.mp3 will work
<v0lksman> https://dpaste.org/Ye5h
<v0lksman> neither the echo or the cp get a random number
<leftyfb> v0lksman: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/t25ZzhcSdN/
<leftyfb> works fine for me
<v0lksman> huh...no dice over here...strange!
<uzumaki> how're you running the script? v0lksman
<leftyfb> v0lksman: make sure it's bash, not sh
<v0lksman> gahhhhhhh
<leftyfb> $RANDOM doesn't exist in sh
<uzumaki> there you go!
<v0lksman> yep...I had teh shebang as sh but changed it to bash...then ran it with sh ./foo
<v0lksman> dumb
<v0lksman> lol
<uzumaki> happens xD
<v0lksman> thanks folks!
<uzumaki> happy to help!
<amosbird> Hello, is there any tool I can use on linux to zoom the screen?
<amosbird> so that 2k screen looks like 1080p?
<TJ-> amosbird: Accessibility tools allow zooming. On Xubuntu all I do is hold Alt and scroll the mouse wheel for example
<amosbird> hmm
<TJ-> amosbird: or you can simply alter the resolution the display is driven at to less than its maximum
<amosbird> which looks really bad
<oerheks> there is a zoom option in systemsettings, 100-125-150-175-200%
<TJ-> amosbird: how it looks is down to the display at that point. Most hi-DPI displays do a good job of downscaling
<donofrio> how do I use "file" to get the name out of a ttf file, right  now all it says is "rnJhmVJw.ttf: TrueType font data"
<pymagic> is 18.04.6 stable?
<pymagic> or should i live with .4?
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> somewhere this month, donofrio
<oerheks> 18.04.6 ???
<M_aD> pymagic: you will get 18.04.5 automatically
<oerheks> oh, he is trolling, nvm
<M_aD> it's just a point release
<M_aD> oerheks: or a typo
<oerheks> even 18.04.5 is not released..
<ioria> donofrio, try  'fc-scan /path/to/rnJhmVJw.ttf'
<pymagic> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/openssl - 18.04.6
<M_aD> pymagic: that's not meant as ubuntu 18.04.6
<pymagic> I am looking to update the openssl to 1.1.1g in 18.04 - how do i do that?
<M_aD> it's the you should have been more clear about it in the first place :)
<M_aD> - it's the
<pymagic> Sep 2018 - openssl 1.1.1 is being installed by default. Do I have to compile a newer version for 18.04lts?
<leftyfb> pymagic: why do you need a newer version other than what's available from the official repo?
<M_aD> what's wrong with the current version in 18.04?
<leftyfb> pymagic: openssl 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.6 was released at the end of May of this year
<leftyfb> pymagic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.6
<pymagic> leftyfb, thanks!
<M_aD> so it should be updated by now
<leftyfb> it is. I updated mine 4 days later
<aaryan> I'm trying to dual boot windows 10 (uefi) with ubuntu20. I think my love usb is bios that's why the ubuntu installer is not able to detect windows OS. My question is how can I create uefi ubuntu live usb?
<aaryan> *live
<oerheks> current iso's are all hybrid, UEFI and legacy installer. prepare the usb as you used to do?
<smallfoot-> Hey can someone paste me their /etc/apt/sources.list file? (preferably if you got Groovy Gorilla, but else is fine too)
<oerheks> see the !uefi manual, disable fastboot..
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> smallfoot-, join #ubuntu+1 for groovy
<smallfoot-> oerheks, yeah, I know. But if you don't have groovy then Eoan is good too
<oerheks> you can do it yourself; https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<smallfoot-> yeah, it generates, but I don't know how the default one looks
<oerheks> oh that site has changes :-(
<oerheks> https://gist.github.com/h0bbel/4b28ede18d65c3527b11b12fa36aa8d1
<smallfoot-> yeah, that one is from old baby 18.04 very old lol
<n4mu> Hello
<n4mu> I've installed a Kubuntu 20.04 for a friend, but today it will not boot, it's stuck at systemd-user-sessions.service
<n4mu> I've searched the web, but search engines don't like me
<oerheks> old? it is working..
<oerheks> explain why you need a copy of the sourceslist?
<n4mu> Does anyone have a clue for me? Cheers. (I've just booted a kubuntu USB stick, I don't seem to see a "reinstall but don't delete /home" option.
<smallfoot-> oerheks, because when I did ran update it found no updates, so maybe something wrong wit mine
<lotuspsychje> smallfoot-: how about you pastebin yours here
<smallfoot-> lotuspsychje, okay
<smallfoot-> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/FvvzbkUa this looks weird?
<lewie67> hey all, i'm trying to preseed an ubuntu desktop with foreman (which i've done in the past) but when the system boots up it doesn't dhcp...
<lewie67> if i log in and run dhclient it works just fine, just won't do it on bootup...any ideas?
<M_aD> smallfoot-: 19.10?
<smallfoot-> M_aD, no I am 20.10, i am wild boy
<M_aD> well then, if you are on 20.10 then do as oerheks suggested and join #ubuntu+1
<M_aD> you're not even on eoan
<smallfoot-> i did, but nobody is on that channel
<M_aD> enough people there
<M_aD> maybe afk but still there
<M_aD> and by the way, Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander??
<smallfoot-> yeah, afk people are useless
<smallfoot-> yeah, because I used ubuntu since back in the days
<smallfoot-> and i used it since 13.10 and never reinstalled, just upgraded
<M_aD> dude, people aren't 24/7 at their keyboard
<M_aD> btu enough of filling the support channel with cruft :)
<smallfoot-> and everytime i open Software Store it try to advertise me proprietary software
<oerheks> you do not have to install those.. but your actual uestion was; i get no updates?
<oerheks> maybe you are up2date, or try apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<nbusrone> May I know where does ubuntu 18.04 brightness value store ?
<DrMax> nbusrone : likely /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/idle-brightness ?
<DrMax> in dconf-editor
<DrMax> if you open dconf-editor, navigage to that value, and play with your brightness buttons on your laptop
<DrMax> you should see it change
<DrMax> I can't check for you, I'm not on a laptop right now
<nbusrone> DrMax : what are you on now ?
<DrMax> desktop with external screen
<nbusrone> DrMax : desktop means with dedicated graphic card or intel chipset graphic ?
<DrMax> nvidia gtx-something something
<DrMax> so in /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/... you may have keys that aren't on my machine
<nbusrone> DrMax : ? nvidia driver ?
<nbusrone> DrMax : ? nvidia open source driver ?
<DrMax> nvidia-440
<nbusrone> DrMax : Good , I have someone to discuss :)
<nbusrone> DrMax : your GC model ?
<DrMax> GTX 1650 super
<nbusrone> DrMax : Anyway it's also the same.I am on the same boat
<DrMax> you may have kets brightness-ac and brighness-dim-battery
<nbusrone> DrMax : Are you able to set your nvidia- xserver setting brightness ?
<DrMax> I never tried
<DrMax> The screen is pretty much calibrated for photo and video
<DrMax> https://itectec.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-how-to-stop-automatic-brightness-change-while-on-battery/
<nbusrone> DrMax : sorry , i mean i am using a desktop with a 440 and gtx 10 series.
<DrMax> that may answer some of your questions
<DrMax> ah
<DrMax> then I don't really know. Usually it doesn't even detect brightness
<DrMax> I'm not even sure HMDI allows for it
<DrMax> All I have is the color device profile for it
<nbusrone> DrMax : how do you do a color device profile ?
<DrMax> 1) get one from the standard list that comes with ubuntu
<DrMax> 2) get one from the CD that came with the screen
<DrMax> 3) use expensive color-probes thingies
<DrMax> I guess I had the one from the company (so 2) )
<Shreyanka> yaah and....
<nbusrone> DrMax : i am not sure what do you mean by that , or you are using spyder color checker or something similar to generate color profile.
<DrMax> there is a list of known icc profiles
<DrMax> So you can search on the site of the company you bought your screen from and download the icc profile for that device
<nbusrone> DrMax : i am not asking it , i hope you could help me by just going to nvidia x server setting , yuor monitor DVI name and change the brightness.I am getting brightness reset.
<DrMax> I don't have a brightness option in nvidia-settings
<Shreyanka> hey DrMax
<DrMax> nor anywhere else
<nbusrone> DrMax : Sorry , i mean my question was not about icc profile , my condition is the brightness reset on nvidia desktop 440 driver.I wanted to know whether you are facing the similar issue here.
<DrMax> Shreyanka : yes?
<DrMax> no, all is well
<Shreyanka> can you just say m how to text someone in private?
<nbusrone> DrMax : I just hope you could at lease test the brightness by slide it to lower or higher.
<DrMax> Shreyanka : you must be identified
<DrMax> nbusrone : I can't (no options, no interface to do so)
<DrMax> My computer thinks the screen doesn't do that
<Disaster_Area> heya i'm on ubuntu 16.04 lts but on a laptop thats pretty shoddy and just moved a hard drive into it with ubuntu already on and a lot of the memory already used. I've got a bit of a weird/annoying bug with nautilus
<nbusrone> DrMax : terminal , type nvidia-setting
<Shreyanka> Actually I am a complete beginner. DrMax can you please guide me on how to get identified?
<Disaster_Area> the Network option in the left hand side keeps appearing and reappearing, often at quite a clip
<Disaster_Area> no clue why and would be happy to just remove the network option but no idea how to do it
<nbusrone> DrMax : nvidia-settings , forgot the s
<DrMax> yes, but no screen brightness
<nbusrone> DrMax : did you see your GPU name ?
<nbusrone> DrMax : down the PowerMizer , is your monitor
<nbusrone> DrMax : If you are using vga = vga or DVI or DP
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: i think i already forgot what this looked like on 16.04, can you show a screenshot?
<DrMax> HDMI
<Disaster_Area> tomreyn, sure
<nbusrone> DrMax : you are using HDMI ?
<DrMax> the closest I have is "color correction"
<Disaster_Area> I don't have my browser open though uhm will be a minute while I upload a picture there
<DrMax> yup
<nbusrone> DrMax : yep the color correction
<DrMax> it works there
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: that's fine
<DrMax> Indeed it does
<nbusrone> DrMax : try to slide it to lower or higher . Then open a browser play a youtube
<DrMax> it doesn't affect the screen, but the image sent to the screen
<Disaster_Area> https://imgur.com/812Frcz tomreyn
<DrMax> yes, it resets
<Disaster_Area> it seems to be behaving fine at this moment but dont know if it will go back on the blink again
<nbusrone> DrMax : I though you are using a monitor ? but you are on hdmi ?
<nbusrone> DrMax : That is what i am asking , it seems like no one notice at all .
<DrMax> yes, hdmi ? what's weird about that?
<nbusrone> DrMax : It get reset even on Monitor even you confirm current change
<DrMax> yes
<DrMax> So it is reproducible
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: hmm, i missed you said nautilus (i was wondering "which network option on the left?"), this makes a lot more sense now. i don't know why it would be vanishing, though. my guess is this can be related to samba or nfs support. if you don't need to speak samba (windows file sharing) then you could just uninstall the samba daemon
<nbusrone> DrMax : once you logout and login , it reset , once open a youtube reset
<DrMax> or just a video on imgur too
<nbusrone> DrMax : what do you think causes it to reset ?
<Disaster_Area> hmm tomreyn would windows filesharing in this instance include USB connections?
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: doing so *may* prevent the network icon issues. or you could chekc you system ogs to see what is actually happening.
<Disaster_Area> I don't speak very fluent linux to diagnose it myself unfortunately heh
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: no, not usb
<Disaster_Area> hmm ok then probably would be fine to remove it
<Disaster_Area> so would it just be sudo apt uninstall samba
<Disaster_Area> ?
<nbusrone> DrMax : you can try testing it out by logout and login or  reboot your PC , or start watching a youtube video or leave your hdmi monitor to run on and power on.All get reset
<DrMax> nbusrone : probably some half-baked interaction between disabling screen-saver while video runs or something like that
<DrMax> no. I'm not loging out nor rebooting
<nbusrone> DrMax : I mean the setting get reset. Did you try xrandr ?
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: yes, i'd probably run    sudo apt-get --autoremove purge samba
<Disaster_Area> thanks :D
<nbusrone> tomreyn , lotuspsychje : looks like not only me who get the same issue with brightness reset.
<Disaster_Area> tomreyn, "Package 'samba' is not installed, so not removed
<Disaster_Area> "
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i'm not sure what you're referring to?
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: okay, try this:   sudo apt-get --autoremove purge smbclient libsmbclient
<DrMax> no, I havent tried xrandr
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: okay, try this:   sudo apt-get --autoremove purge smbclient libsmbclient samba-common
<Disaster_Area> the second one is doing something
<DrMax> The quick workaround would be to adjust your screen's brightness from the screen itself
<nbusrone> DrMax : May I ask , did you see nvidia graph line when you reduce the brightness of RGB together ?
<DrMax> I haven't paid attention
<nbusrone> DrMax : Did you notice the x axis and y axis of color getting lower ? and not curve ? I wonder why was it getting lower in axis but not curve
<DrMax> The image brightness changed noticeably
<DrMax> let me try
<DrMax> the line goes down, without changing orientation
<nbusrone> DrMax :  At the image,https://i.imgur.com/2TFGdhP.jpg on nvidia setting ,
<nbusrone>  When I lower the Birhgtness to -50 https://i.imgur.com/FfCPFhJ.jpg and -1 value https://i.imgur.com/2TFGdhP.jpg of the Nvidia setting graph line lower top and bottom equaly but when I lower the brightness , the graph line only gets lower at the top and not equal.https://i.imgur.com/xoO4mTz.jpg and reduce to none https://i.imgur.com/9q7ofeI.jpg only flatten the graph compare to nvidia setting.
<DrMax> yes, does the exact same thing
<nbusrone> DrMax :  I am not sure why it lower the brightness RGB axis and not curve. Any term to call it as ? I dont know much about photo and video editing term referring it.
<DrMax> curve would need gamma too
<nbusrone> DrMax :  long short , I reduce the RGB brightness over nvidia and get reset with the trigger of logout/reboot/youtbe/monitor turn back on from sleep.
<DrMax> File a bug to nvidia?
<DrMax> You have a good case, it's reproducible (at least, it gets resetted when a video starts)
<nbusrone> DrMax :  so the gamma also the reason to get axis to get lower ?
<DrMax> gamma correction sets an exponent on the value it makes the line curve up or down (but in a somewhat limited fashion)
<DrMax> brightness seems just to be a multiplier
<DrMax> 0.8 brightness means 80% intensity for all colors
<nbusrone> DrMax : It's not about nvidia bug , more on kernel bug it happen on 14.04 or kernel 3.1 up until now 18.04.5 kernel 5.3
<nbusrone> DrMax : In which way I can produce the color exact as nvidia ?
<DrMax> I'm on 20.04 now, kernel 5.4.something
<nbusrone> DrMax : Should be the same issue
<DrMax> 5.4.0-40
<DrMax> I matches your symptoms
<nbusrone> DrMax : Normally no one bother about it , but even now I am getting color reset.Maybe someone does not care about it but it happen too often for me.
<DrMax> I know the feeling
<HackerII> thanks for fixing the graphics
<HackerII> whew, thought i was screwed
<TacoCodedSalad> i think i found a bug in recvmsg
<DrMax> I have a similar issue with 20.04
<DrMax> ibus (probably) shows bubbles when you type accents
<DrMax> that's really annoying
<DrMax> I have no idea how that passed
<TacoCodedSalad> in recvmsg, between __pthread_enable_asynccancel() and __pthread_disable_asynccancel() a new memfd is created, which is racking up loads of memfd's, in which by the time i recieve an 8th fd i get too many sockets error, and i checked in /proc/PID/fd and its full of memfd fd links
<HackerII> i have a question, many models.. many pre-fixes...  how often should someone TRIM his (new) 3D ssd  ??
<DrMax> https://imgur.com/a/wusRCfP
<DrMax> I can't figure how someone tought it was a good idée
<sarnold> HackerII: there should be a systemd timer set to run every week to trim
<nbusrone> DrMax : I can't set the axis similar to nivdia setting on x axis , gamma ?
<sarnold> DrMax: write in a different language, one without accents? :)
 * sarnold runs
<HackerII> sarnold,  true.. but...  once a week may or not be true.. is there a concrete answer ???.. thanks
<DrMax> sarnold : har har.
<sarnold> HackerII: no, there probably isn't a single "best" -- if you run it too frequently, you'll use up your device's write cycles. if you run it too infrequently, it'll use up its write cycles by trying to wear-level stuff that you may not care about anymore..
<sarnold> HackerII: but weekly seems to be working fine
<mason> HackerII: systemctl | grep trim
<tomreyn> journalctl --since=2020-07-06 | grep fstrim
<HackerII> well said san
<HackerII> sar
<HackerII> sarnold,
<HackerII> done
<nbusrone> DrMax : If you use before gimp image editor , something similar to Color>Curves and drag the x and y lower but not curve it.
<HackerII> I must say.. ubuntu seems to be ahead of all these games.. for me.. ive been a ham/cb tech for 50 yrs.. and when i come across a problem.. i attack it head on and look for the weakest link.. seems to me.. ubuntu has done just that. yes.. i have tried many other linux distributors  .. to no avail.. i am a very blessed man.. i have used ubuntu snce 6.06 and  abd am very impressed. thanks UBUNTU>
<DrMax> nbusrone : yes, no, it doesn't do the same thing at all
<DrMax> HackerII : and the upgrade to 20.04 broke almost nothing
<HackerII> how is that DrMax
<HackerII> what changed
<DrMax> just the stupid gnome hot-keys (win-3 launches the 3rd application on your bar)
<HackerII> and
<HackerII> ?
<DrMax> (I use win-3 to switch to 3rd desktop)
<DrMax> Well, I have a bunch of non-default shortcuts
<DrMax> most of them survived the upgrade
<HackerII> DrMax,  what changed that i should continue ??
<DrMax> Sure, if you're using most of the default behavior you won't have problems
<HackerII> speak freely
<nbusrone> DrMax : Newbie , so I though it would be something similar , in your experience , it's nvidia setting that reset the brightness ? kernel ? xrandr of the OS it self or something else ?
<HackerII> DrMax,  do i now have to deal with nightly builds ??
<DrMax> nbusrone : probably X ?
<DrMax> HackerII : no
<DrMax> You upgrade everything and you go on with your life: it keeps all configurations files
<HackerII> DrMax,  what about my graphics.. intel 2nd gen
<DrMax> It should work OK
<nbusrone> DrMax : X ? nvidia ?
<HackerII> DrMax,  why should i upgrade.... explain
<DrMax> nbusrone : I have no way of knowing that easily. I know neither well enough to have an idea like "oh,  yeah, it's the CreateAVideoWindowOFsomeSort function that has a bad parameter"
<DrMax> HackerII : on what version are you?
<HackerII> 18
<HackerII> 04
<HackerII> works exceptional
<DrMax> 18.04 LTS then It's still has a couple of years left (up to 2023 being supported, if I recall correctly)
<HackerII> like 7.04 did
<DrMax> I started with 5.05
<HackerII> so
<HackerII> wha t did i just say
<nbusrone> DrMax : Thanks , normally you didn't adjust the brightness through nvidia or xrandr or some other ppa application like brightness controller ?
<DrMax> nope
<HackerII> 7.04 was great.. it screwed up with 7.04
<DrMax> just calibrated the screen separately
<HackerII> figure that one out
<DrMax> Well, if you're happy with 18.04LTS with no hardware problem, no need to upgrade in a rush
<HackerII> DrMax,  what is the amplitude of upgrading
<DrMax> It's just that I upgrade from LTS to LTS to make sure I get the right stuff and not end-up with unupgradable software
<DrMax> HackerII : faster gnome? more configurability for gnome
<HackerII> wha t software would that  be
<DrMax> better stability for me and my graphics card
<HackerII> explain
<DrMax> say LaTeX
<HackerII> i dont use latex.. im a worn out click & bait windoze user
<nbusrone> DrMax : you just adjust the brightness through the monitor button ? I guess that is the only option for me to adjust the brightness
<TacoCodedSalad> anyone?
<DrMax> nbusrone : yes (and actually no, because it's on the default settings, being factory-calibrated and all that)
<HackerII> TacoCodedSalad,  please explain
<tomreyn> TacoCodedSalad: welcome to ubuntu support, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<oerheks> TacoCodedSalad,  you can repeat your Q after such long time
<TacoCodedSalad> in recvmsg, between __pthread_enable_asynccancel() and __pthread_disable_asynccancel() a new memfd is created, which is racking up loads of memfd's, in which by the time i recieve an 8th fd i get too many sockets error, and i checked in /proc/PID/fd and its full of memfd fd links
<leftyfb> !bug | TacoCodedSalad
<ubottu> TacoCodedSalad: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<HackerII> ya
<HackerII> bug
<DrMax> I got to go, but I'll be back a bit later ... me has things to do
<TacoCodedSalad> is anyone else getting this?
<TacoCodedSalad> as well?
<HackerII> DrMax,  Gday mate
<tomreyn> TacoCodedSalad: which software are you actually referring to?
<leftyfb> HackerII: can we help you with something?
<nbusrone> DrMax : Normally on a dark room and everytime I need control the brightnes using button which is tedious , I though of using nvidia or brightness control but it keep on resetting to default value when it get trigger with logout/boot/youtube/wake up screen
<TacoCodedSalad> tomreyn: none
<HackerII> no sr
<leftyfb> HackerII: this is a support channel. Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for idel chat
<leftyfb> idle*
<TacoCodedSalad> tomreyn: its a program i wrote myself
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: oh wow, that sounds really odd. quite a lot of applications will run recvmsg() in a tight loop, so if glibc's just outright leaking a ton of fds, I'd have to imagine not much would work well
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: can you pastebin your source code?
<tomreyn> TacoCodedSalad: then you seem to be on the wrong channel, since this channel is for ubuntu support (not development)
<TacoCodedSalad> that uses sockets for fd transferal from 1 program to the next
<tomreyn> there's channels about C and programming out there
<tomreyn> !alis | TacoCodedSalad
<ubottu> TacoCodedSalad: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<HackerII> have a good day folks.. thank you for your service and attributes.
<TacoCodedSalad> sarnold: https://gist.github.com/554adfd3c6b7c874852d396fd3979fa0
<nbusrone> DrMax : I tried multiple way , xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --brightness  --gamma  , xcalib , add "quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" or nvidia.NVreg_EnableBacklightHandler=1 , still get reset  .Edit xorg and add  Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" still get reset.I have no other way to fix it since i am newbie on linux setting.
<nbusrone> DrMax : Maybe revert to nvidia nouveau open source driver may fix the issue .
<TacoCodedSalad> tomreyn: i still think this is related to Ubuntu, in either one of the libs it ships with, or in its kernel, i dont know
<tomreyn> TacoCodedSalad: as long as sarnold is happy to discuss it here, i guess i'm fine.
<tomreyn> TacoCodedSalad: which ubuntu version and kernel version are you using there anyways?
<tomreyn> any special environment?
<nbusrone> Hopefully someone over here can confirm whether it's a bug or a setting that affect brightness reset.I need to fill a bug on ubuntu.Hope someone can help out by then DrMax
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: I believe in the case of recvmsg() indicating the peer has closed the socket, or an error, you should also close your side of the socket, no? also, I don't know if it's intentional, but the recvmsg() on line 9 appears to be throwing away the received data -- is that intentional?
<parsnip> when i cmake in weechat, all the dependencies are fixed if i do build-dep, except for with php. any ideas?
<elias_a> I have several 18.04 installations that do not notify user about new LTS version. Is this a generally known bug?
<TacoCodedSalad> tomreyn: ubuntu 20
<TacoCodedSalad> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<TacoCodedSalad> Linux smallville7123-MacBookPro 5.4.0-40-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 23 00:01:04 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TacoCodedSalad> sarnold: specifically the memfd is created here:
<TacoCodedSalad> (gdb) stepi 0x00007ffff7f4308b      28      in ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/recvmsg.c (gdb) shell ls -l /proc/235509/fd/18 ls: cannot access '/proc/235509/fd/18': No such file or directory (gdb) stepi 28      in ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/recvmsg.c (gdb) shell ls -l /proc/235509/fd/18 lrwx------ 1 smallville7123 smallville7123 64 Jul 14 05:26 /proc/235509/fd/18 -> '/memfd:memfd (deleted)' (gdb)
<nbusrone> DrMax : thanks for the help :) I may have question next time regarding with color control , hope you'll spare sometime to guide me then thanks :)
<tomreyn> elias_a: if any of them does, i think that would be a misconfiguration of a bug at this time.
<sarnold> wow, that's short .. https://sources.debian.org/src/glibc/2.31-0experimental2/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/recvmsg.c/
<tomreyn> elias_a: s/ of / or /
<tomreyn> elias_a: "Users of 18.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 20.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 23rd" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-April/000256.html
<jozefk> Anybody managed to get the D-Link DWA 171 WiFi USB working with Ubuntu 20.04?
<leftyfb> jozefk: please detail your issue. Any error messages and/or what you have done so far.
<oerheks> brand name does not say anything, what chipset is used
<jozefk> I tried to install the driver but WiFi is not appearing. Just like I installed nothing
<oerheks> lspci or lsusb gives details, paste that single line here please
<leftyfb> jozefk: how did you try to install which driver?
<jozefk> rtl8812au should be. That's what worked on Debian Testing at least. But Ubuntu got kernel 5.4.0. I don't if that's the reason
<jozefk> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 2001:3314 D-Link Corp. 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<jozefk> leftyfb, I found a driver on github and installed it with dkms
<jozefk> then I removed it because it didn't work. Then tried another driver from github, that one didn't work either
<jozefk> I think I still didn't remove that second one
<frad> is there any linux sound mixer? say I have a track and I want to add effects to it, synth and so...
<elias_a> tomreyn: Oh, I was not aware about the date. Thank you!
<compdoc> frad, if you cant find one, you might look at video editing programs. they should how tools for that
<sarnold> frad: audacity perhaps?
<frad> ok...
<frad> holy shit, you are loaded! https://www.tecmint.com/free-music-creation-or-audio-editing-softwares-for-linux/
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: ping
<nbusrone> hi how do I launch software & updates from terminal line ? https://imgur.com/vB5F2bv
<sarnold> nbusrone: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade  ?
<nbusrone> sarnold : nope , I mean the gui https://imgur.com/vB5F2bv
<sarnold> ah
<nbusrone> sarnold : does it call software and updates ? or something else ? I can't seem to find anyway to launch it.Repository ?
<Ben64> software-properties-gtk on my system
<nbusrone> Ben64 : thank you , it works , will remember the word
<nbusrone> sarnold , Ben64 : do you think there is a way to call an application when waking up from blank screen ?
<nbusrone> like ,  when the monitor is in black screen after 10 minutes idle , by moving the mouse wake the display.There I add a call for "xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --brightness" to set the brightness ?
<nbusrone> Because I can't find any permanent way to force brightness setting.
<sarnold> nbusrone: nothing that I know of
<nbusrone> sarnold : oh , well , i really did the most of the way finding out how set brightness as permanent but no luck , i am not even know whether it's a kernel but or nvidia driver even open source nouveau doesn't set the brightness as permanent..
<scythefwd2> howdy folks.. can someone assist me in how to connect to my router via a usb console cable?
<Premlez> Cisco?
<scythefwd2> yeah.. found it .. screen
<scythefwd2> but if there is a better way.. I'm all ears
<scythefwd2> actually , here is probably a more relevant question
<scythefwd2> dmesg shows it as /dev/ttyUSB0
<scythefwd2> will it always be enumerated as that?
<sarnold> it depends what else you've got plugged into your system
<sarnold> you can probably give it a more 'persistant' name via udev's matching rules
<scythefwd2> its the only usb console / serial cable I own.. well that I'll hook up.  My other wont work with this router.. wrong interface (db9 vs rj45)
<scythefwd2> ok.. so best practice then would likely be to just dmesg right after plugging it in and see what it's assigned it as
<sarnold> yeah, that's certaily easiest if you'rejust oging to be doing it once in a while, or from many machines, etc
<scythefwd2> once I get the switch IP'd.. this cable will gather dust lol
<scythefwd2> its my only managed switch
<scythefwd2> well, not quite accurate.. the dell in theory is, but this old hunk is better in everything but line speed.. and really 100mb in my house is MORE than enough
<scythefwd2> appreciate it.. guess I an do some reading up on udev matching rules.. I'll forget them from a off the top of my head standpoint, but something will stick
<pinnerup> Today (or yesterday) I've started suddenly seeing popups in the bottom left of the screen, saying "You are currently offline" and then immediately afterwards "Your internet connection was restored". Is this a new Ubuntu thing?
<Bashing-om> scythefwd2: ^ A short text file beats a long memory every time :P
<scythefwd2> not wrong.. just remembering where the file is :D
<scythefwd2> OK.. how do I close out of screen without killing my terminal?
<tomreyn> pinnerup: not a universal one, no. as always, details on your installation and hardware, and relevant logs can help analyze such issues.
<tomreyn> scythefwd2: type "exit" to close the shell you are running there, or press ctrl-d. to keep the inner shell / tty connection active (and thus screen, too, but not in the foreground), you can press ctrl-a-d (detach)
<tespi> scythefwd2: ctrl-a d
<pinnerup> tomreyn: Okay, just trying to see what's causing it. I'm suspecting it may be Facebook instead. The popup seems only to appear in browser windows with Facebook open, come to think of it.
<scythefwd2> thanks.. that just detaches from it and keeps it running in background right?
<tespi> yeah
<tespi> you can then use screen -r to go back to it
<tomreyn> pinnerup: can'T comment on this, i hardly ever use this site.
<scythefwd2> is there a way to fully close it?  Like I'm packing up the laptop and dont want to be connected anymore besides ctrl-a-d and then killing the process
<_jak> Hi all! I can't get my GUI to start on a fresh 20.04 install. I can log in fine over ssh, and when I start the machine I get all the graphical stuff, but when I log in, it shows the desktop for a sec, but it quickly throws me back out to the login screen
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> _jak: you should look for errors in journalctl -b 0 -r or dmesg
<scythefwd2> if you think its jsut fb.. you could ping something like google and look for dropped packets while it's going on
<scythefwd2> k4rt0f3lch33t4h has the better answer but mine would be pretty obvious and real time feedback
<tomreyn> scythefwd2: ctrl-a \   to force GNU screen to quit.
<scythefwd2> much thanks again
<_jak> k4rt0ff3lch33t4h: thanks! This has given me a breadcrumb
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Ping ...
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> _jak: np
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: I'm here, sort of.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: is now a good time? I would like to pick up where we left off yesterday ... I'm the guy that deleted my EFI partition by accident ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: you told me to create a new FAT partiton ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Then you got disconnected ...
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: I'll be able to give you my full attention in about 10 minutes.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: thanks ... I can wait ...
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: (Repeating the message I sent late last night, I'll go into more detail in 10 minutes on each of these steps) Sorry about that. Had an emergency come up. There are two options here, the fancy one and the straightforward one. The fancy one is to try to re-create the partition table entry without changing the data in the partition, that would magically get everything back in one step. I prefer the
<Jordan_U> more straightforward route that has more steps, which is to make a new fat32 partition, with a new filestem, then change the UUID in your /etc/fstab to match the new filesystem UUID, then check with "sudo mount /boot/efi/" to confirm that it's correctly setup in the fstab, then run "sudo grub-install" (no other argument needed) to re-install grub to your new EFI System Partition. Then you should be able
<Jordan_U> to reboot happily.
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: I didn't see that message ... you got cut off after instructing me to create the partition ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: just ping me when you're ready ...
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: I'm ready. If you ever want more detail, please ask. Start by just making the new FAT32 partition then pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: I'll be back within 5 minutes ... Just need to show the wife something ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: I'm back ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Here's a photo of what the Disk Utility looks like ready for me to press "Create": https://imgur.com/qQs5p3E
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Volume name? Can that be anything?
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: and should I
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: and should I "Erase"?
<oerheks> that setting seems correct for the EFI partition.
<N64N64> i cannot get past the login screen anymore. it just freezes. i think its because i unplugged with an external monitor plugged in, and removed it when i rebooted. it constantly spams the message:
<N64N64> cannot open display "default display"
<N64N64> is there some way to reset the monitor settings?
<N64N64> i have access to a shell via ctrl+alt+f2
<N64N64> but that's it
<N64N64> im on a thinkpad x230 btw, if that matters
<TJ-> N64N64: firstly, ensure its a user-profile-only issue by created a new empty user account and logging into the GUI successfully with that. "adduser test" at the CLI
<TJ-> N64N64: if that works you can then find/remove the offending config in your usualy user profile, which'll be under either $HOME/.config/ or $HOME/.local/
<N64N64> TJ-: genius
<N64N64> test account works
<TJ-> N64N64: OK, so now, in the CLI, we can hunt down the offending config. Are you using regular Ubuntu/Gnome (not Xubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu etc.) ?
<N64N64> yeah
<N64N64> regular ubuntu 20.04
<TJ-> N64N64: I don't use Gnome (ever) so I'm a bit vague on where the config is but I do recall dealing with this for others a long time ago
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Erase is not needed, but also won't hurt anything.
<N64N64> im going to remove gnome immediately after this lol
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Press "Create"?
<N64N64> TJ-: which *ubuntu do you recommend
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Yes.
<TJ-> N64N64: start off with the CLI, ensuring you're in the offending user account, then do "find $HOME -type f -name 'monitors.xml' -ls "
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Done ...
<TJ-> N64N64: I deploy Xubuntu for desktop use
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<TJ-> N64N64: hopefully that command will find a file
<N64N64> TJ-: i already removed that
<N64N64> from googling earlier
<N64N64> maybe i should just nuke ~/.config
<N64N64> or mv it somewhere
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xyr45fjqPz/
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: line 38? UUID?
<TJ-> N64N64: OK, so there's more to squelch then. If we can figure it out ... I seem to recall there's something in $HOME/.cache/ somewhere too and you CAN remove that. Try "mv $HOME/.{,old}cache " then GUI login
<N64N64> nuking .config didnt do anything. trying .cache
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Correct, 9969-4B9E is the UUID you need to put into /etc/fstab to replace the old UUID for /boot/efi/ . Do you know how to edit text files as root?
<N64N64> TJ-: nuking .cache did not work either. tried rebooting as well
<N64N64> and by "not work" = nothing changed
<TJ-> N64N64: all that is left is $HOME/.local/ then in terms of hidden files/DBs
 * N64N64 prays
<TJ-> N64N64: you might want to bring back .config/ once you've solved this
<N64N64> oh god .local has all my steam games
<TJ-> N64N64: well there's a win for starters then :D
<TJ-> I've just saved you Gigabytes :p
<mr-rich> Jordan_U: This rjwiii getting ready for a reboot on another computer ...
<N64N64> lol
<rjwiii> Jordan_U_: sudo nano ...
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Yup, that works.
<scythefwd2> well that was a blast down memory lane.. haven't touched a blank router for probably 18 years.. and got this things ios backed up.. thanks again for the tips using screen
<N64N64> TJ-: .local didnt work either :/
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: So, Line 39, not 38?
<N64N64> Cannot open display "default display"
<N64N64> ^ that keeps getting spammed in shell for ctrl+alt+f2
<TJ-> N64N64: how are you 'starting' the GUI session ?
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Yes, 39. You can tell because its the first partition (sda1) and also because it has the filesystem label that you chose, "EFI".
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Sorry that I didn't notice that you actually said 38 the first time :)
<N64N64> TJ-: no clue. whatever ubuntu does by default
<N64N64> maybe i should try xinit?
<scythefwd2> are you trying sudo?
<TJ-> N64N64: as an experiment try "sudo systemctl restart display-manager"
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Done and saved ...
<TJ-> N64N64: this would restart the GUI greeter session again
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Great. Now try running "sudo mount /boot/efi/". Hopefully it should complete with no output.
<N64N64> TJ-: yeah that restarted it
<N64N64> but still cant login
<TJ-> N64N64: also, if it fails, check for clues in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<TJ-> N64N64: and the Xorg.0.log that is somewhere in $HOME : "find $HOME -type f -name 'Xorg*.log'
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Success ... no output ...
<TJ-> N64N64: Xorg log is what we really need to see
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Double checking with an "ls -al" ...
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Great. You should see no files in /boot/efi/ (yet).
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: none yet ... just . & ..
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Now run "sudo grub-install" .
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Installing for x86_64-efi platform.Installation finished. No error reported
<N64N64> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/raw/68DA1abK
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: Great. You should be able to reboot now, and you're done.
<N64N64> o shit i slightly doxed myself lol
<N64N64> oh well
<mr-rich> Jordan_U: Ok ... attempting a reboot now ... wish me luck ...
<mr-rich> Jordan_U: Drumroll please ...
<mr-rich> Jordan_U: All is well ... thank you
<N64N64> it cant find a few drivers
<N64N64> but other than that
<N64N64> it seems fine?
<Jordan_U> mr-rich: You're welcome :)
<TJ-> N64N64: that looks remarkably clean and OK
<N64N64> aslkdjaslkdj
<N64N64> maybe just
<N64N64> make a new user
<N64N64> move everything over
<TJ-> N64N64: it shows a shutdown at the end but not what caused it, but timestamps show it is immediate
<N64N64> i did $(reboot)
<N64N64> `reboot`
<scythefwd2> which fw does ubuntu 20.04 use?  is it iptables?
<mr-rich> Jordan_U: I'll tell you the story of how that happened once I get back on irc ...
<TJ-> N64N64: I recall there might be something stored under /var/ too
<N64N64> a log you mean?or config file
<Jordan_U> !ufw | scythefwd2
<ubottu> scythefwd2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<scythefwd2> much thanks
<Jordan_U> scythefwd2: Note that UFW of course itself uses iptables.
<N64N64> oh interesting
<N64N64> oh nvm
<N64N64> running `xinit` caused an error
<TJ-> N64N64: ahhh, that is only with lightdm, not gdm3
<N64N64> but under the test account
<N64N64> it also errored, so nvm
<N64N64> TJ-: ?
<N64N64> lightdm causes an error when running `xinit`?
<TJ-> N64N64: the /var/lib/lightdm-data/ is only with the light display manager, not Gnome Display Manager
<N64N64> oh i see
<N64N64> maybe i should just remove gnome
<N64N64> and install xfce
<N64N64> or rather, just install xfce and change the settings, not remove gnome
<TJ-> N64N64: we know this is per-user so there's something in your $HOME... I wonder if it could be files not owned by that user? try this to identify them: "find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls"
<N64N64> okay interesting
<N64N64> something changed
<sarnold> Jordan_U: note that thtere's some effort in ufw to support nftables stuff https://git.launchpad.net/ufw/commit/?id=9e095c2253ad68aaf6768506081af352dee2d0fe
<N64N64> now when i try to log in, it immediately kicks me back
<N64N64> it doesnt freeze or anything
<N64N64> so maybe i have something in my ~/.profile or something that causes it to log out
<N64N64> i dunno
<N64N64> wait that wouldn't matter cuz i would need to open a shell
<N64N64> and my .profile is normal i think
<N64N64> TJ-: that command didnt output anything
<Jordan_U> sarnold: Thank you! I was actually wondering about that.
<TJ-> N64N64: so that's good
<TJ-> N64N64: next we have to identify the most recently accessed files and study the list for ones that might be related to this issue, so start with "ls -latr $HOME"
<TJ-> N64N64: pay attention to the 'dot' files, those with a leading . on their name, which are by convention usually hidden from directory listings
<TJ-> N64N64: unless gnome has started putting settings somewhere other than .config/ or .local/ or .cache/ there should be 'dot' config files for lots of things in $HOME and possibly some directories too which you'll need to explore as well
<N64N64> .bash_history, .profile, .cache, .config, .local (since i removed them), .bashrc
<N64N64> maybe .bashrc
<TJ-> N64N64: hmmm doubt it very much!
<N64N64> wow
<N64N64> that was it
<N64N64> wtf
<TJ-> N64N64: if this is caused by a config issue the offending file would almost always be found in .config/ or .local/ - I'm now wondering if you've got some autostarting program on login that caused this
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Just to tell you the story ... I'm and old school geek (pushing 60) and I was feeling nostalgic. So I was trying to set up Quake I to run on my new Thelio. It doesn't have a CD drive on it, so I was going to blast away the contest of a thumb drive and put the Quake I files on it. I selected "Open in Disks" and when Disks came up I assumed (incorrectly) that my thumb drive was selected
<TJ-> N64N64: .bashrc ?!?
<N64N64> why would it source .bashrc on login
<N64N64> yeah
<N64N64> maybe some weird shit i have installed
<TJ-> N64N64: have you customised it in any way
<TJ-> N64N64: OK, lets see its content, can you pastebin it?
<N64N64> yeah gimme a sec
<N64N64> gonna revert everything
<TJ-> N64N64: good plan!
<N64N64> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/raw/3tMM86kr
<N64N64> i think its the default
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: selected. So I started deleting partitions ... it was then I relized my thumb drive was NOT selected ... DOH! ... As I said, I'm an old school geek. This EFI stuff is new to me. If it had been good ole' LILO, I would have had it fixed in a jiffy ...
<rjwiii> Jordan_U: Thanks again for the help ...
<N64N64> and here is ~/.profile
<N64N64> https://pastebin.com/raw/tKiit5jD
<TJ-> N64N64: so maybe one of the other files being sourced then
<Jordan_U> rjwiii: You're welcome.
<TJ-> N64N64: is there something in $HOME/local/bin/ that get's executed in place of a system executable due to it being first in PATH ?
<N64N64> ohhhh
<N64N64> nah
<N64N64> aite dolphin-emu hammer ripcord
<N64N64> is all thats in there
<N64N64> TJ-:
<N64N64> also brb gonna get some food
<TJ-> N64N64: did the timestamp on .bashrc indicate a recent change ?
#ubuntu 2020-07-14
<N64N64> TJ-: yep
<N64N64> from yesterday, though
<N64N64> i didnt reboot for an entire day though so that makes sense
<N64N64> im not sure what changed
<TJ-> N64N64: I didn't see anything obvious but I also didn't 'diff' it
<TJ-> N64N64: what you could do is "diff -u /etc/skel/.bashrc $HOME/.bashrc"
<N64N64> the only difference is `source ~/.profile`
<N64N64> which
<N64N64> now that i think about it
<N64N64> i may have added myself
<N64N64> OHHHHH
<TJ-> N64N64: that'd do it, since .profile sources .bashrc so you've got a loop
<N64N64> it was an infinite loop
<N64N64> yeah
<TJ-> doh!
<N64N64> wow
<N64N64> wtf
<N64N64> why does it not do that
<N64N64> when i ctrl+alt+f2
<N64N64> oh probably because i not using bash
<N64N64> nvm yeah i am
<N64N64> echo $0 -> bash
<N64N64> weiiiiiiiird
<TJ-> talk about shooting oneself in the foot :D
<N64N64> thank you sir for going down this rabbit hole with me
<oerheks> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<oerheks> there is a max of 12 cookies iirc
<sarnold> aww :( that's not many cookies
<sarnold> tj- certainly deserves one of them though
<TJ-> I don't snack between meals but I have an apprentice that'll eat the crumbs before they hit the floor!
<oerheks> so, you need 2 cookies?
<TJ-> vodka!
<TJ-> !vodka | TJ-
 * sarnold dreams of a moscow mule
<noraatepernos> 18.04 gnome here and I’m wondering how to actually share a screen via VNC.  Like I want to see the cursor move. Can a screen session be shared like this?
<noraatepernos> I’m trying tigervnc and it works in that I can control *a* screen session but it’s not the active one.  Basically I want to make sure there is only ever one screen session.
<yelowfish> hi,all when i try to delete a file inside nautilus it only has delete permanently.how can i bring back the normal delete that goes straigh to recycle bin?
<oerheks> how odd, normally nautilus stores it in trash
<oerheks> commandline makes it disappear.
<BlairWitch> i use caja and  if i delete a file goes to the recycle bin unless i use shift + delete the doent pass by recycle bin
<rjwiii> or shift-Delete to delete permanently in Nautilus ...
<oerheks> must be a mint issue, or other derrivate :-P
<yelowfish> using xenial 16.04
<Sven_vB> Recently I asked for an apt-packaged version of firmware blob rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin for focal. Now by accident I found that we do indeed have a package for that, called "linux-firmware".
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.187.1 (focal), package size 96658 kB, installed size 523484 kB
<lotuspsychje> we do!
<sarnold> I don't understand how seeded-in-ubuntu works but it says it's part of ubuntu: daily-live -- I think I'd have expected linux-firmware to be installed on all machines where it would be helpful
<rjwiii> I seem to have hosed up a thumb drive ... is there a way to just totally wipe out a thumb drive and start from scratch?
<sarnold> yes, if you run sudo dd=/dev/zero of=/dev/SOMETHINGHERE you can completely wipe that thumb drive. be careful though, you'll blow away whatever it is you aim that command at, and it'll overwrite your hard drive with your life's work on it if you ask it to
<sarnold> so be *sure* you pick the right device node to obliterate :)
<sarnold> ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/  may be handy
<sarnold> it might be worth double-checking with dmesg | grep sd    to try to check your work :)
<Sven_vB> rjwiii, keep in mind however that flash memory has wear leveling, so you usually cannot ensure that old data is physically removed. it may have only been moved out of sight.
<Sven_vB> rjwiii, for SSDs you can at least request the data be physically erased, but thumbdrives don't usually provide that "secure erase" feature.
<rjwiii> sarnold: Thanks ... did that, but it still mounts ...
<rjwiii> sarnold: shows full space in disks, though ...
<rjwiii> sarnold: fdisk is still showing less than the full disk space ...
<Sven_vB> rjwiii, make sure you write to the entire drive, not just a partition. I recommend using /dev/disk/by-id/ because the names there are harder to mistype than sdXX. in by-id/, the name of the disk does not have a -partX suffix.
<rjwiii> sarnold: Did I just kill this thumbdrive?
<sarnold> rjwiii: you may need to do something to refresh the kernel's partition tables on the device -- it shouldn't have any partitions on it now, let alone filesystems..
<sarnold> rjwiii: try pulling it and plugging it back in again
<Sven_vB> rjwiii, usually however, it should be easier to just ask gparted to create a new partition table. :)
<rjwiii> sarnold: did that several times ... even plugged it into a different computer ...
<rjwiii> Sven_vB: Have in gparted now ... how do I create a new partition table?
<Sven_vB> rjwiii, in the "Device" menu
<sarnold> rjwiii: mmmm. this worries me. how fast did that dd command run? what'd you overwrite? :)
<rjwiii> Sven_vB: got it ... thanks
<rjwiii> sarnold: Thank you to you, too ...
<BlairWitch> hi sometimes my computer crashes. and  sometimes keeps crashing frequently. i found in logs "hardware error bank 0" or something like that. does this means is a memory issue? i did a memory test and didnt found problems
<BlairWitch> might be a termal issue
<Sven_vB> thermal could be. I once had a faulty cable to the reset button that would randomly short itself every few days.
<Sven_vB> just as a reminder that electrical connectivity can cause issues as well. :)
<BlairWitch> is it any possible hardware error bank 0 be refered to an ssd disk instead memory?
<BlairWitch> my temperatrure monitor says 98 degrees on  ssd hard drive but muts be ubuntu fault. probably not working correctly because i feel no heat with my hand
<Sven_vB> fahrenheit or celsius?
<gbellinoz> I'm trying to debug a sometimes-slow shutdown, and am following the directions at:
<gbellinoz> https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#index2h1
<gbellinoz> However, I get a screenfull of this: https://pasteboard.co/JhxDa9G.jpg
<gbellinoz> I can't tell who's doing that or why they're unhappy.
<deltab> gbellinoz: that's due to some kind of parsing error, I think
<deltab> it's saying "No such file" with that long thing, so I suspect the line endings are wrong (CR instead of LF)
<deltab> so the whole script is read as the program to run
<gbellinoz> deltab: ubuntu. I haven't had CR/LF problems in a long while!
<deltab> okay, and given the systemd context I think it's something else
<gbellinoz> Could be that, but I'm not really sure what's being run. Is it something I've started with those kernel options, or the script that howto had me put in /usr
<deltab> do you actually have a /bin/bash ?
<gbellinoz> yep!
<gbellinoz> but the script is calling for /bin/sh
<deltab> what was the script you added? does it look like the one shown?
<deltab> env >> /tmp/env etc.
<gbellinoz> The one at the freedesktop.org link. No echo in it whatsoever.
<gbellinoz> Looking at the output again, I can see semicolons between the statements, and a bash -c to run the whole thing, so I don't think it's a line ending issue.
<gbellinoz> It did actually end up in the journal, looks like something broken with the systemd debug stuff I'm passing in on the kernel options.
<gbellinoz> https://termbin.com/h2w0
<gbellinoz> OH, it's some udev debug stuff I have in there. Have no idea why that would suddenly be producing a lot of output!
<gbellinoz> I've had it in there for years... must have always sounded off during boot/shutdown, but now with the systemd debug stuff in there it's visible.
<tripelb> 20.04 I dont get a choice of Play Disk. What must I do?
<deltab> tripelb: to play an audio CD, video DVD, or something else?
<johnbendi> It's has been a horrible jerky UI experience with Ubuntu 20.04/Gnome for me on HP Spectre X360. Do I have a better option with some other flavor?
<tripelb> This one is a video dvd.
<tripelb> Deltab video dvd. Qi Gong
<tripelb> johnbendi there is a lighter ui on xbuntu, and it is official ubuntu
<deltab> johnbendi: check the graphics drivers
<tripelb> I tried the mate and one other de(=ui) and they did not work on my HP probook laptop (late 2016)
<tripelb> johnbendi you can find out your hardware for which drivers with   sudo lshw
<tripelb> 18.04 failed at my wifi drivers but 20.04 is good
<deltab> tripelb: do you have libdvd-pkg installed?
<tripelb> Deltab how should I check that I have libdvd-pkg?
<tripelb> I haven't it's foss page and I'm working on it now
<kk4ewt> tripelb; most movies and such on dvds are encrypted
<yelowfish> hi all.is there a way to re-enable the links on desktop's unity bar and nautilus left panel without logging out or restarting?
<kk4ewt> so you thats why you need libdvd
<tripelb> kk4ewt yes I know that is why I need (something)
<johnbendi> deltab, it's the official proprietary nvidia driver from Ubuntu
<tripelb> Thank heavens that linus ey al forced nvidia to kneel and reveal the secrets.
<tripelb> deltab ok I did all that and I still dont get a choice to play.
<deltab> tripelb: my guess was that it's not showing the option because of some missing software
<tripelb> Sounds true.
<deltab> maybe that's still the case (some other software needed) or maybe there's a setting you need to change
<tripelb> Napsterbatero shrooms, Sherlock.
<tripelb> ...No s... Sherlock
<deltab> sorry
<deltab> yelowfish: does restarting GNOME Shell help with that? Alt+F2, r, Enter
<tripelb> Napsterbatero problem. Here I am not knowing anything. I thought of installing VLC and went to the video lan page. It says use snap. I may have removed snap because something else said install flat pack and get rid of snap.
<tripelb> My head spins.
<tripelb> I think Firefox just reinstalled the snap store for me
<yelowfish> @deltab, il take note on that..any other tips?
<deltab> yelowfish: nothing specific
<tripelb> When I try to play a disc with BLC all I see is audio T s and video TS I don't see any way to play it
<tripelb> You know ubuntu used to work... Come to think of it not on this HP computer.
<kk4ewt> tripelb; VLC?
<tripelb> Apologies I did mean Victor London Charlie
<yelowfish> hi all.. the turn off screen for x amount of time,sometimes it works,any tips?
<ace_me> How to fix this please. It seems it does not work
<ace_me> sed -i 's/mysqli.default_port = 3306/mysqli.default_port = 3307/g' /usr/local/etc/php/php.ini
<kk4ewt> yellowfish look at your screensaver power settings
<ace_me> oh it works but it seems my entrypoint was not run
<tripelb> kk4ewt yes VLC
<yelowfish> did at 'brightness and lock' but its not consistent,sometimes it doesnot turns off
<yelowfish> @kk4ewt,
<tripelb> What is the command autoconf-archive -----> tgis is part of a command that ends in gfortran that was suggesting innpassing while I was installing all that libdvd stuff
<tripelb> autoconf-archive gnu-standards autocobf-dic dh-make libtool-doc gfortran | fortran95-compiler gcf-jdk m4-doc libmail-box-perl   <==YES all that. I typed in on this phone.
<yelowfish> EriC^^, wb. u saved me sometime ago :)
<tripelb> It was autoconf-doc   (the beginning of the line on my phone disappears and I can't get back to it to recheck the typing. Argh)
<EriC^^> thanks yelowfish
<EriC^^> :)
<yelowfish> big tnx to u!
<tripelb> Well I still can't play the DVD. 3xBeers POUT S
<tripelb> I have gimpbuntu.
<EriC^^> yelowfish: np!
<ace_me> what connector should I have for a egpu like ? https://egpu.io/best-egpu-buyers-guide/#tb2-enclosures
<ace_me> laptop connector I mean
<tripelb> Imma gonna learn to install windows 10 in a virtualbox in ubuntu so I can play a dvd.  Haha
<tripelb> Because 20.04 is borked. I have failed and failed in 18.04 and beyond to make Ubuntu play a DVD.
<tripelb> And no one can help poor little me.
<TJ-> tripelb: how is it failing? I've not had any issues with 20.04 (provided the required restricted libraries are installed if wanting to play DRMed content)
<Boi> ubuntu is the bomb
<yelowfish> anyone knows why screen timeout doesnot work sometimes? xenial 16.04
<gebbione> sudo mount -t afp afp://admin@nas.local/ /media/nas/ gives me unknown filesystem type afp . I cannot remember how ubuntu mounts these things and the afp links do not work in terminal so i cannot cd into afp://///
<blumpski> gebbione: not sure if mount supports afp out of the box. You gotta install afp support on the system, libfuse is the package if I recall correctly.
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: try ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> johnbendi: try to find the root cause of your graphic glitches
<ace_me> If I use a firewall in ubuntu or wathever iptables, which does block a port lets's say 81, the docker containers on that machine will be blocked between them too isn't it ?
<cxl> Hi, how could I copy a file over and over using a nfs mount? I tried creating a file with fallocate, placing it on the nfs share, and then having a for loop that copies the file to /dev/null 100 times, but I think the file is cached after the first copy and it doesn't load the network at all.
<cxl> the goal being to stress test the network interface to try and reproduce a kernel panic that occurs sometimes
<cxl> on 16.04
<TJ-> cxl: I think you'll need the O_DIRECT flag but not 100% sure it won't cache
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: could try ##networking or #netfilter if you like
<ace_me2> what do you mean lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> ace_me2: 2 channels that also could help you about firewalls
<gebbione> blumpski, thanks
<blumpski> gebbione: np, hope you got it working.
<gebbione> not yet, i remember something about fuse too but i cannot remember what the right commands are. mount_afp does not exist, neither fuse
<Toxmi> I'm trying to configure zsh, and it constantly give me error regarding promptinit. I've install zsh-common but it seems I need to install zshcontrib but could find relevant package
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xbfrog> hiya
<louis771> hi there
<xbfrog> BluesKaj:  wanna ask a question or just loggin in?
<xbfrog> hey louis771
<BluesKaj> xbfrog, login
<xbfrog> ok, no prob
<BlairWitch> hi. my computer frezes and crashes from time to time, im trying to identify the problem. reading logs  i found this  hardware error. type fatal. section type unknown 81212a96-09ed-4996-9471-bd729c8e69ed.  any ideas what is the cause of this? sometimes i can use pc and then starts crashing after login.
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: let'S see a full log, if we can?  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Devtron> hi
<Devtron> how do i preinstall a graphics card on unubtu
<Devtron> have a nvidia card that wont load ubuntu when installed
<lotuspsychje> Devtron: wich card chipset on wich ubuntu version would that be?
<Devtron> need to install drivers for a feforce gt 710
<Devtron> ubuntu version is not the latest by the one before the current
<Devtron> 18.04
<Devtron> sorry had to rebbot it
<lotuspsychje> Devtron: can you pastebin ubuntu-drivers list please
<Devtron> i dont have a drivers list
<Devtron> was hoping i could do an apt-get command or somehting'
<tomreyn> ubuntu-drivers list    is a command you can run
<Devtron> nothing happens when running it
<lotuspsychje> Devtron: can we see a pastebin of your dmesg then please?
<lewie67> anyone experienced a NIC not getting a DHCP address after being build via preseed?
<Devtron> https://pastebin.com/qjwcgtTr
<tomreyn> Devtron: are you sure oyu have instaleld a compatible nvidia graphics card there?
<tomreyn> mgag200 is being detected, but that's it
<BlairWitch> https://pastebin.com/vCaaTMc3 full logs on hardware erro
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: which ubuntu version is this, which kernel version
<tomreyn> ok kernel 5.3.0, likely ubuntu 18.04
<Devtron> tomreyn it is not in, if i put it in ubuntu will not go to desktop
<Devtron> it stops loading with the ubuntu animation running
<tomreyn> !recovery | Devtron
<ubottu> Devtron: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Devtron> tried it a few times even waited over 10min
<BlairWitch> ubuntu mate   5.3.0-62-generic
<Devtron> I was hoping to pre install an nvidia driver
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | Or just this, Devtron
<ubottu> Or just this, Devtron: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<Devtron> msi geforce gt710 1gd3h lp
<tomreyn> Devtron: just follow ubottu's advice, it'll help. start with nomodeset
<tomreyn> that's after installing the card
<BlairWitch> found it  ubuntu 18.04.4 lts  bionic
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: those are just indications of faulty hardware, i'm afraid.
<BlairWitch> yes but what hardware  ssd , memory or motherboard and cpu
<BlairWitch> any ideas
<tomreyn> a web search for the mainboard suggests it's a faulty product
<BlairWitch> what words did u serch/
<tomreyn> "BERT: Error records from previous boot:" + J4205
<BlairWitch> ok thank
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: it could be many things, doesn'T have to be the mainboard. so could also be cpu, ram etc
<Devtron> it lists 3 drivers now with ubuntu list
<Devtron> should i just install the latest version?
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: look into thermals, too, the storage media you have there reports its running hot
<tomreyn> Devtron: the recommended one, i guess
<BlairWitch> tomreyn,  i see ssd 98 degrees but i dont fell heat from it.
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: 98? i saw 70-something, but that's more than it should have already
<BlairWitch> my app indicator says 98 degrees but i think its error
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: are the fans spinning properly, though?
<tomreyn> did you buy this computer fully assembled, or add parts to it?
<BlairWitch> yes it was mothrboard =cpu integrated and i added a litle fan to dissipator
<tomreyn> so a cpu fan, directly attached to the cpu, right?
<BlairWitch> cpu fan on top cpu dissipator
<tomreyn> cpu temperatures are fine appatrently: Core 0:        +41.0°C
<BlairWitch> plus i selected  powersave
<BlairWitch> smart disk says 98 degrees and all ok
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: well 98°C wouldn't be ok
<BlairWitch> sensor bug mybe
<tomreyn> maybe, but be sure that's the case.
<BlairWitch> if its 98 degreen i coudnt put my finger
<BlairWitch>  and i dont feel any heat
<tomreyn> ssd's are ok between 30 and 50 °C
<tomreyn> 70°C is the upper edge where they can still work, but they'll wear off much, much faster
<tomreyn> but it can be incorrectly reported, yes
<BlairWitch> smrt says  31 degrees temperature  normalized 69 worst 60
<tespi> maybe it's 98 degrees fahrenheit :p
<BlairWitch> hum then a few lines after another temperture witch says 98 degrees
<BlairWitch>  98 degrres or 208 f
<BlairWitch> i guss i need to buy a new computer
<BlairWitch> i cant work with this
<BlairWitch> about 300 euros waisted on a small low profile crap
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: is the ram also soldered on, or can you cross test it?
<BlairWitch> rm its not soldered
<BlairWitch> ram
<BlairWitch> i di that and aparently solved but it was only temporary
<tomreyn> is it a single dimm though?
<BlairWitch> 2 dim
<tomreyn> oh you tested already, ok
<BlairWitch> maybe i should removeone to see it
<tomreyn> so removing one of them did not really help?
<BlairWitch> i just switch  the rams
<BlairWitch> im gona try using only 1 ram
<tomreyn> remove one, do a 2 pass memtest86+ (download from vendor website since you want the uefi variant)
<tomreyn> if it still fails, replace the one by the other, repeat
<tomreyn> if it still fails, replace mainboard
<BlairWitch> i did a full memtest and no errors with both
<lotuspsychje> BlairWitch: maybe as another path also check if theres a higher bios update available, just as a test
<BlairWitch> ok
<tomreyn> there's no higher bios version available
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: you did a full test but in the wrong configuration
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: its weird, as the date says 21/5/2018 in his dmesg
<BlairWitch> im gona  put computer with only 1 ram to see then i try the other
<tomreyn> that's when the firmware image was produced, there's always some time between then and release date.
<tomreyn> in this case it was months then
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ah kk
<BlairWitch> i noticed some bugs on  my motherboard  weird characters
<tomreyn> BlairWitch: good plan, good luck. there's also ##hardware here on freenode, they might have better suggestions.
<BlairWitch>  on i first install it
<BlairWitch>  and still persists
<BlairWitch> but i mnage to work without a problem
<JediMaster> TJ-, just wanted to update you on the issue I had on Friday with the intel gpu issues with the dual 4k DP/hdmi screens
<JediMaster> TJ-, first of all, big thank you for your help, it's much appreciated. I've not been able to get the EDID working for the Acer 4k DP monitor, however what I think was causing all the issues was the first part of the Modline, was set to 533.00 Mhz, apparently the correct value was 533.25, which has stopped all the craziness with the CPU, everything is working as expected with the correct custom modeline
<JediMaster> It's a weird situation because the GPU is on-chip in the CPU, so having an incorrect settings affects CPU performance, but that's what it looks like did it. The entire machine is flying now, noticeably faster than Windows 10 now, rather than dramatically slower. Hopefully the EDID issue can be fixed which would make all this much easier
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: was that on intel graphics?
<JediMaster> Yes
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: did you test other kernel versions on your issue?
<JediMaster> Was getting huge CPU load issues with the entire machine grinding to a halt just because the modeline (that wasn't found by EDID for a 4k DP monitor) was 0.25Hz out
<JediMaster> lotuspsychje, Yes, in that I've had the same problem with Ubuntu 16.04, 18.04 and 20.04
<lotuspsychje> aha
<JediMaster> That the EDID was never picked up
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: you didnt file a bug for that?
<JediMaster> I managed to get around it by finding a modeline that worked for the monitor, but it turned out to be just a little bit off and caused lots of problems with the CPU
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: i would reccomend, if something doesnt work out of the box on ubuntu, to let the devs know by filing a !bug
<JediMaster> lotuspsychje, not sure what I would file the bug against, the intel driver in the kernel maybe? Or is it an issue with the EDID on the monitor itself?
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: did you edit things in xorg or xrandr?
<JediMaster> yes, added a manual modeline in .xprofile
<JediMaster> is xorg responsible for getting the EDID data from the monitor then?
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: maybe file against the kernel then ubuntu-bug linux, if its the wrong package, the devs will change it after anyways
<JediMaster> Ok, will do, thanks
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: might be interesting for the community, and yourself too the devs know about it
<TJ-> JediMaster: makes sense with an integrated GPU, since  the modeline is setting frequencies and overworking the GPU causes heat that will slow down the CPU so the package stays within the TDP
<JediMaster> I've had similar issues on another machine with an Nvidia RTX 2080 with the same make/model monitor, so I suspect the issue is with the monitor not providing the EDID correctly
<TJ-> JediMaster: there are some specific DDC enquiry tools to manually request the EDID, there is also read-edid/parse-edid I seem to recall
<lotuspsychje> relevant bug #1821533 TJ- JediMaster ?
<ubottu> bug 1821533 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "drm fails to accept edid version 2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821533
<kittykitty> anyone managed to get hardware decode on chromium from the beta ppa working? vainfo says it's supported and chrome://gpu does too but still has high cpu
<kittykitty> media internals says VpxVideoDecoder for the decoder but warns "video fallback to new decoder after initial decode error."
<leftyfb> kittykitty: you'll have to contact the ppa maintainer for support. We can only support packages available in the official Ubuntu repo's
<ph88> how can i setup a vnc server so that i don't have to use the local screen anymore?? and which vnc server to choose ??
<kittykitty> ah ok, thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> ph88: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-20-04
<ph88> leftyfb, you recommend tightvncserver ?
<leftyfb> ph88: I recommend whatever works for you
<ph88> i'm asking what works best
<leftyfb> ph88: try the tutorial I gave you and see if it works for you. If you have problems with it, we can try to help you
<leftyfb> ph88: if you want my opinion on remote access, I recommend ssh, not VNC. Especially over the internet
<ph88> i like a desktop too
<leftyfb> you asked for my recommendation
<ph88> i ask "which vnc", you reply "not vnc" .. not helpful
<lotuspsychje> ph88: the scope of this channel is ubuntu support questions, not really software reccomends
<leftyfb> ph88: this is a support channel. If you are having issues, we can try to help. If you want opinions, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<niub> o/ quick and easy question: what's the package that replace libvirt-bin in Focal: libvirt-daemon?
<tomreyn> if you look at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libvirt you'll notice the descriptions for libvirt-bin and libvirt-client bear a lot of similarity
<tomreyn> * libvirt-clientS
<ph88> is there some small service i could run on ubuntu to see if a connection to the OS works? ping works already but i like to try something else. The connection to the tigerVNC server is not succesful
<genii> ph88: ssh server
<tomreyn> nc -l 1234    on the ubuntu system, then connect to port 1234 on it from another system, using nc there, too, or a web browser
<jrgilman> hey guys, I'm having an issue where pulseaudio will just cut out randomly with no warning or feedback. Is there a way to get an active feed of the logs so I can see what the log output is when the failure occurs?
<genii> tomreyn: Sometimes I forget how handy netcat can be
<niub> tomreyn: ack, thx
<tomreyn> yes, a great simple tool. :)
<davidsong> jrgilman: I tend to do "tail -F /var/log/*" if I'm looking for something and don't know what log it's in
<tomreyn> journalctl -f
<deltreey_> anyone know if there's a way to gather windows to a single monitor in ubuntu?
<lewie67> jrgilman: check out lnav, it's a really useful log tool
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm trying to build Mesa git and I'm getting this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JQhyVcGyKc/
<FurretUber> The OS is Xubuntu 20.04 amd64
<leftyfb> FurretUber: what's wrong with the mesa available in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> and did you do a web search on the error message, yet?
<FurretUber> While 20.04 has a good Mesa version, I used Mesa git on 18.04 to have the latest features. Now, it's to follow git
<FurretUber> It seems to be this one: https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=96130 which says GCC is fixed
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 96130 in ipa "[10/11 Regression] ICE in analyze_function_body at gcc/ipa-fnsummary.c:2769 since r10-3199-g351e7c3b5fbd45bd" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<bumblefuzz> so, I just got a new monitor and I'm having trouble with 2 things: 1.) I used xrandr to change the rate to 144hz and the picture is terrible and 2.) when I plug my headphones into the monitor, there's no sound
<oerheks> not all cables are capable of 144 hz ..
<bumblefuzz> I'm using the cables that came with the monitor
<FurretUber> It seems there is nothing on Launchpad about the GCC bug?
<jrgilman> lewie67[p]: lnav is cool, but jesus my systems is throwing off tons of errors
<jrgilman> watching now and playing music while i work to see when it happens
<ioria> FurretUber,  idk, maybe because gcc10 does not  exist yet on ubuntu
<FurretUber> I wrote a bug report about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-10/+bug/1887557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1887557 in gcc-10 (Ubuntu) "GCC 10 is crashing with an internal compiler error when compiling Mesa" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> It does, at least I was able to install it normally: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BMFssvTcGz/
<ioria> FurretUber,  sy,  i mean 'not default version'
<lewie67[p]> jrgrillman: fair enough, you can use lnav to filter...i just like the tail with the syntax highlighting and navigation stuffs
<bumblefuzz> ok
<bumblefuzz> I solved the refresh rate problem
<bumblefuzz> apparently the nouveau driver can't handle 144hz
<bumblefuzz> now, I just have to figure out why there's no sound in my headphones when I plug them into the monitor
<bumblefuzz> any ideas
<bumblefuzz> ??
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> jrgilman: wow lnav seems interesting, i will have a look at it, thanks
<_jak> Hi all! I have a drive in my computer that I can see in the BIOS, but doesn't appear in the output of lsblk or fdisk. Any ideas why that might be the case?
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> _jak: not even lsblk -a ?
<destinydriven> Hey guys
<_jak> k4rt0ff3lch33t4h: yup
<_jak> I have one NVMe drive that the OS is on, and one SATA drive that I can't see
<destinydriven> I''m trying to install wkhtmltopdf from binary but the following happens. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Js9HDrCdS4/. Nothing gets installed
<leftyfb> destinydriven: is there a reason the version available in ubuntu won't work for you
<destinydriven> leftyfb, I'm installing on raspberry pi so I need the arm64 version
<destinydriven> leftyfb, I think it's supposed to install that in /usr/local//bin but this directory is empty
<leftyfb> destinydriven: ok. You still haven't answered the question
<leftyfb> destinydriven: wkhtmltopdf is available on Ubuntu 20.04 on a Raspberry pi
<destinydriven> Leftyfb, I need the version with patched QT
<destinydriven> The one provided by ubuntu doesn't have that and you need to use something like xvbf
<leftyfb> destinydriven: looks to me like it's already installed. You can use dpkg -S <package name> # to see what files were installed. You'll have to seek support from where you got the package for any further questions about it
<destinydriven> Leftyfb, ok thanks. Will try this
<destinydriven> Weird.  It shows that wkhtmltox: /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf  but then running ls on that directory shows it to be empty
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> i fresh installed ubuntu 20.04 dual booting with windows 10 but it shows 2 windows 10 in grub list sda1 and sda2
<b1ack0p> how can i remove sda2?
<zutat> dangerously formulated question
<b1ack0p> well before when i was using 18.04 it never showed 2 windows in grub list
<destinydriven> leftyfb, Thanks a million. Thanks to your hint I tried to install using dpkg -i ./wkhtmltox_0.12.6-1.focal_arm64.deb and it worked as expected.  Not sure why sudo apt install  . . . didn't do it for me
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: type 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> https://termbin.com/jifr
<b1ack0p> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: type 'sudo parted /dev/sda print | nc termbin.com 9999'
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/qxuq
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: i think grub's just being dumb
<b1ack0p> why does it show 2 9011mb partition?
<b1ack0p> it suppose to be just swap area
<b1ack0p> one shows extended other shows swap
<b1ack0p> in the last link i pasted
<EriC^^> the 1st is the extended one (like a container for partitions if you want) and the 2nd is the single partition in it
<b1ack0p> are they same?
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: try 'sudo update-grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<b1ack0p> or did i create another partition at same space by mistake?
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: they arent taking up twice the space, it's the same space
<EriC^^> no
<b1ack0p> oh got it
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: it didnt create termbin link with the sudo update-grub command
<EriC^^> you're good, but im not sure you can let grub not show 2 windows, except by maybe disabling 'os-prober' and manually adding the entry for windows
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: aha, did it mention 2 windows when it was finding stuff?
<b1ack0p> yes it did
<b1ack0p> i tried that already before asking here
<b1ack0p> it always shows 2 windows 10 while doing update-grub
<b1ack0p> Found Windows 10 on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: ok, do you know which windows menu is working?
<b1ack0p> suppose to be sda1
<b1ack0p> before ubuntu i had debian installed which showed sda1 as windows boot
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: ok, type 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober'
<b1ack0p> ok
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: then type 'sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom'
<b1ack0p> chmod: cannot access /etc/grub.d/30_os_prober : no such file or directory
<b1ack0p> oh
<b1ack0p> wait
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> ok
<b1ack0p> i did 30_os_prober instead of 30_os-prober
<b1ack0p> now i did the command
<xxnode> I'm in need of a 60cm riser cable for my GPU. They cost 120 euro. One of 30cm costs 30 euro. Do I just hook two 30 cm cables together? Wont this affect speed?
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: ok type 'sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom'
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: paste the contents of this at the end of the file after the exec tail part https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5M63VPNkGs/
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: brb i need to connect irssi on that pc
<b1ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5M63VPNkGs/
<blackop> EriC^^: done
<blackop> update-grub now?
<blackop> EriC^^: bad news.. when i run update-grub it doesnt show windows 10 this time
<EriC^^> blackop: yes
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: yes normal
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: type 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999'
<blackop> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TK5SQt6GBM/
<blackop> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/0171
<EriC^^> looks good blackop
<blackop> let me reboot
<blackop> thanks EriC^^ !
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: there is only sda1 as windows 10 in grub and it boots fine
<b1ack0p> thanks a lot!
<EriC^^> no problem b1ack0p
<semitones> Here's an interesting problem. My dad is sitting right next to me on his mac. He gets 10 Mbps on fast.com. I'm here on Ubuntu, with 1.5 Mbps (tested after he finished). Is Ubuntu simply slower at WiFi?
<elitecoder> I'm trying to vagrant up the latest ubuntu/focal64 and it's hanging at async_tx: api initialized (async). Is this a good place to ask about this?
<oerheks> semitones, depends on the vendor/chipset and open driver, yes, results may vary
<semitones> My pings are also pretty weird: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hFK59XSxWC/
<oerheks> i would replace andy BCM with intel.
<semitones> hmm, sounds like I should look up my device info. Is it still lspci?
<oerheks> -d
<jrgilman> would disabling the create_ap.service have any bad affects on my wifi? It's polluting my syslog with tons of failures to create an ap for whatever reason
<semitones> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8897 [AVASTAR] 802.11ac Wireless
<oerheks> oke, at least is is a recent one, ac
<kalyan> hello
<kalyan> any java Developers here ?
<olspookishmagus> hello, something that happens some time after I boot into a Ubuntu live media, I get the following repeated messages:
<olspookishmagus> print_req_error: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1234567
<olspookishmagus> print_req_error: I/O error, dev loop0, sector 1234567
<olspookishmagus> any idea what's this about?
<olspookishmagus> my suspicions go to brasero, which was used to "burn" the iso to a media
<kalyan> i am taking a java course can i use Ubuntu to develop Java applications instead of windows 10?
<EriC^^> olspookishmagus: seems like the cdrom is bad
<EriC^^> olspookishmagus: that or the cd-reader
<jrgilman> kalyan: yes you can
<oerheks> semitones, is this on a surface pro?
<EriC^^> olspookishmagus: it's probably the cdrom, not the cd drive nevermind
<olspookishmagus> EriC^^: any advice on how to "burn" an .iso to a media in Linux?
<kalyan> balena etcher to burn iso images
<olspookishmagus> kalyan: interesting! thanks
<olspookishmagus> thank you too EriC^^
<kalyan> do anyone know java chat room code ?
<olspookishmagus> that balena etcher tool though, doesn't burn images to optical media, though
<semitones> oerheks, yeah
<semitones> I rebooted and it seemed to be going better, at least for a time
<olspookishmagus> oh well, I used a laptop with Win10x64 and ImgBurn to burn my .ISOs to optical media
<olspookishmagus> ImgBurn does verification too after burning, as "brasero" supposedly did too
<oerheks> this is why the iso is hybrid, it can be 'burned' on usb too
<oerheks> 4gb will do
<olspookishmagus> oerheks: normally I put them on my iodd 2541, but I've exhausted my SSD's writes and I'm waiting my new one to be delivered
<chaslinux> Does the salt-pepper package in 20.04 replace salt-minion from 18.04?
<chaslinux> Anyone using Ubuntu server in a Hyper-V session? Server is installed and can SSH into it, but there seems to be some sort of framebuffer issue with hyper-V, can't see the login (or any text while booting). I know it works because I can SSH in.
<Holiday> I'm sure I'm missing something simple, but I'm working on making a 20.04 template and am 'apt install cloud-init' like I did on the 18.04 template I made. The 18.04 shows 3 items in 'systemctl list-units | grep cloud-init' and it runs on boot while in 20.04 the grep command returns nothing and cloud-init isn't appear to run on boot.. what the heck am I missing?
<jrgilman> I think I may have found what may be causing my sound cutting out, but to test it I need to overheat my cpu so the kernel can throttle it
<jrgilman> is there a way to force this event to happen or "fake" it?
<jrgilman> Okay, I think that my audio cutting out is related to cpu throttling occuring for whatever reason, is there a way I can further debug this?
<JDBugy> Hi, I was playing around with /etc/environement and now I can't log into the system anymore.I am now in the shell but it has no function anymore!  /bin:/usr/bin is not part of the environment variable Path.
<sarnold> you can change your PATH variable as you see fit, or execute programs with full pathnames, eg /usr/bin/vim /etc/environment   etc
<genii> sarnold: "can't log into the system anymore" ...
<sarnold> genii: I'm hoping "I am now in the shell" means a rescue shell of some sort :)
<genii> Hopefully
<JDBugy> I am in [CTRL] + [ALT] + [F1] mode
<JDBugy> STRG + ALT + F4
<JDBugy> what am I supposed to do now?
<genii> JDBugy: Maybe you can can issue: /usr/bin/sudo /bin/nano /etc/environment       ...and edit it back to something usable again
<JDBugy> <genii>: edit no works, vi ..
<genii> JDBugy: Have you tried running will full paths specified?
<JDBugy> ok mom
<JDBugy> genii: bin/nano no found!
<sarnold> use whichever text editor is available and that you're familiar with
<genii> Put a slash in front of bin   like /bin/nano  and not just bin/nano
<JDBugy> the standard of 20.4
<genii> In front of all three
<JDBugy>  /usr/bin/sudo /bin/nano /etc/environment = sudo: /bin/nano/ command not found
<sarnold> /bin/nano not /bin/nano/
<genii> JDBugy: To clarify, you should be typing exactly: /usr/bin/sudo  and then type a space before typing: /bin/nano and then another space and then: /etc/environment  and then hitting the enter key
<JDBugy> Thank you very much I have solved the problem. I have restored the environment
<genii> Excellent
<JDBugy> :)
<sarnold> yay :)
<xtuh> hi, where i should put files fot openvpn connection?  and how to make it autoconnect? /etc/openvpn/client/vpn.conf seems wrong, because with autostart="all" is not starting it.
<euxneks> I can do japanese Mozc input  (hiragana, kanji) in gedit but not firefox nor slack - how do I track down what the problem is for this? not hexedit either
<sarnold> euxneks: do you have any DENIED lines in dmesg output or /var/log/audit/audit.log (if that file exists) ?
<euxneks> sarnold, no /var/log/audit dir exists
<euxneks> oh dmesg too let me look
<euxneks> no "DENIED" in dmesg
<euxneks> I can also input japanese text into gnome-terminal too using mozc
<sarnold> euxneks: is firefox or slack installed via snap?
<euxneks> I'm not sure, how do I tell?
<sarnold> euxneks: does 'snap list' output show firefox or slack?
<euxneks> no
<sarnold> alrighty, then my guess is pretty far off :(
<euxneks> I wonder if it will work if I install them through snap
<sarnold> heh, there's a chance :) but I wasn't sure if snap's environment handling stuff might have messed up something or not
<euxneks> I'm almost certain my issues with ibus is due to wayland at this point - gonna try barking up that tree for a bit
#ubuntu 2020-07-15
<pylearner> On latest ubuntu I am curious to why nothing in python works right
<sarnold> there's two different programming languages that share the name 'python', one is python2, the other is python3; because the upstream python2 community dropped support for it, so we've gone to some efforts to remove it
<oerheks> on 20.04, python2 is dropped.
<sarnold> so there's a lot of python2-based packages that were removed
<sarnold> if you give us the exact error messages you're facing we may have suggestions
<oerheks> one can install 2.7, though, but that would be pointless.
<M_aD> python 2 went EOL on January
<M_aD> on/in
<pylearner> sarnold, I think I should just remove python 2 stuff but when i apt-get install python it installs python 2
<M_aD> pylearner: python 3 is installed by default
<pylearner> sarnold, when i got to remove it does not apt-get remove python it does not work
<oerheks> python is a essential component, why removing it?
<sarnold> pylearner: you can also install the python3 package to get python3, and if you want the name 'python' to mean 'python3', you can also install the python-is-python3 package
<pylearner> oerheks, that is why it would not let me remove so i need python 2
<pylearner> oerheks, good to know
<sarnold> whether or not you need python2 is another question entirely :)
<pylearner> so i guess install python3 but the question is will my python script work
<sarnold> it depends; some scripts are bilingual and run in either; other scripts only work in one or the other..
<euxneks> confirmed it is not wayland - logging into Xorg the japanese input issue persists. I have installed anthy and was able to input into hexchat but firefox still only does latin characters
<sarnold> dang :(
<euxneks> every link on a google search for the first three pages is purple. I haven't a clue how to search for this issue - I'm going to try to find a log file somewhere
<sarnold> try ~/.xsession* files, journalctl -f before launching firefox or slack, or maybe just look through journalctl output after having problems
<possiblydementic> Guys, a quick one. How do I make an alias in .bashrc that if I type "blah booboo" it makes "curl https://foo.bar/booboo"
<possiblydementic> I'm so tired and my heads not working right
<possiblydementic> or do I need a function
<sarnold> function
<sarnold> possiblydementic: I don't think alias lets you modify an argument like that
<ChmEarl> ucurl() {curl "$@" ;}
<ChmEarl> ^ correct ws:   ucurl () { curl "$@" ; }
<possiblydementic> allright, thank you! I'll try it
<ChmEarl> possiblydementic,  type it into .bashrc, then `source .bashrc`
<Kiwis> is runsvdir-start not available anymore in rinit ?
<sarnold> what is rinit?
<Kiwis> sorry runit
<sarnold> aha
<sarnold> it looks unchanged for the last few releases https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/runit
<Kiwis> strange my docker image cannot find it when runit is installed
<Kiwis> and it's not there
<sarnold> https://sources.debian.org/src/runit/2.1.2-36/debian/runit.NEWS/?hl=3#L3
<sarnold>     Runit no longer provides /sbin/runsvdir-start symbolic link to
<sarnold>  -- Dmitry Bogatov <KAction@gnu.org>  Tue, 31 May 2016 21:51:28 +0300
<Kiwis> aha
<sarnold> looks like you're right, it's just not particularly recent, hehe :)
<Kiwis> heh, sorry :)
<sarnold> recent enough, though, I guess :(
<Kiwis> so just use /etc/runit/2 ?
<sarnold> that's how I read this, anyway
<Kiwis> sarnold yap too away that error, thanks!
<sarnold> Kiwis: nice! :)
<Kiwis> sarnold now the rest, couchbase doesn't start yet
<sarnold> Kiwis: oof :) well, one at a time..
<Kiwis> sarnold I realized as well and I got a lot of alcohol today :D
<Kiwis> damn, alcohol gives so much energy :D
<sarnold> heh, as I've always heard it, the ballmer peak is good for creativity tasks, but perhaps not for detail-oriented tasks :)
<Kiwis> yeah I'm pretty good at both, I have a very high "burn all energy in body" so...
<sarnold> that's wonderful when you can direct it like a laser beam on something :)
<Kiwis> sarnold the only think might be wrong understood by is if I ask you if you are sexy today
<Kiwis> *by you
<sarnold> Kiwis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJYXbKpH6OQ
<Kiwis> sarnold LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5mtclwloEQ
<tripelb> Ok i installed everythink I was told and I still cant play a dvd. It works fine on a not-linux.
<tripelb> 20.04
<oerheks> dvd ..
<sarnold> Kiwis: haha, I haven't heard this in years
<oerheks> there is a wiki for that, 2 steps
<tripelb> Please, this has been goin on a long time. I used to use windows instead of 18.04
<Kiwis> sarnold I recognize the movie you send me... didn't see that for 30 years for sure!
<oerheks> sudo apt install libdvd-pkg && sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<oerheks> * if you have multiverse enabled; sudo add-apt-repository multiverse
<Kiwis> oerheks bedtime!
<Kiwis> Ik bedoel bedtijd
<DrMax> goddammit
<DrMax> raw thumbnails stopped working in 20.04
<DrMax> what's the way to get cr2, cr3, etc. thumbnails back ?
<DrMax> ok, found: you have to edit /usr/share/thumbnailers/gdk-pixbuf-thumbnailer.thumbnailer and add image/x-canon-cr2;image/x-canon-cr3;image/x-canon-crw; (or the wanted formats)
<DrMax> it seems to be effective as soon as you ctrl-r a view
<sarnold> DrMax: woo, thanks for reporting back
<DrMax> the solution is from: https://community.linuxmint.com/idea/view/2351
<DrMax> (because I use nemo... no offense to the hardworking people that maintain nautilus)
<td_> I had a quick question -- I like ubuntu but I don't particularly want all the applications that come with ubuntu desktop. Would my best option be to install ubuntu server and then pick and choose what packages i'd like to install?
<DrMax> or just remove individual apps?
<td_> yeah, i was trying to figure the least labor intensive way to go.. i'd like to remove the majority of the packages
<sarnold> td_: starting from ubuntu-server and adding new is pretty easy
<DrMax> If you want to start from scratch (which I would'nt) I guess you could remove gnome-desktop and reinstall just gnome
<sarnold> td_: I did something very similar for my current laptop (I wanted root on ZFS on LUKS and at the time, the installer couldn't offer it..)
<td_> ok good to know
<sarnold> td_: but starting from ubuntu-server and installing xorg and i3wm or fvwm or whatever is easy enough
<td_> yeah, i'm decently familiar with doing similar things on some other distros that didn't come with a gui pre installed
<sarnold> ah! good, then it's very similar :)
<sarnold> well, okay, I've done that with slackware *ages* ago and debian just one age ago..
<sarnold> I've not tried it with other more recent less dinosaur-oriented distros :) but I assume it's pretty similar across the board
<td_> yeah i've done it on openbsd, wanted a similar experience with ubuntu.. minimalistic approach kind of thing, a gui and a browser and some other stuff
<td_> just not really all the bells and whistles :)
<sarnold> nice nice
<dust> installed zsys package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<sarnold> dust: can you run ubuntu-bug zsys and report that? do you have zfs installed? are you using zfs?
<Dr_Coke> Does anyone know if Nvidia geforce driver 450 is available yet I have 440 but no sign of it in my repos
<Dr_Coke> no sign of the 450 driver
<dust> sarnold, yes zfs installed
<dust> sarnold, did the report
<dust> sarnold, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsys/+bug/1887608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1887608 in zsys (Ubuntu) "at upgrades could not install message" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> dust: your system is not up to date?
<dust> lotuspsychje, after autoupdates it said packages couldnt be installed
<lotuspsychje> dust: could you add the apt errors on your bug too please?
<dust> and thata lot of times
<lotuspsychje> dust: if its a large output, attach a .txt file of the logs to your bug
<dust> lotuspsychje, where do i find it?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | dust
<ubottu> dust: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> dust: then make a .txt of the errors after the apt command
<dust> ah k u mean directly from terminal... thought there is somewhere a log file of it
<lotuspsychje> dust: thats whats happening right? apt gives you errors?
<dust> lotuspsychje, k added
<lotuspsychje> dust: ok, thank you that looks pretty usefull
<dust> :)
<eelstrebor> hmm, it seems that the latest  updates killed my audio - audio works when i reboot to win10 so i know it isn't a hardware issue
<lotuspsychje> dust: can you also attach your dmesg to your bug, it might also be relevant
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | dust
<ubottu> dust: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<eelstrebor> nothing is muted - plus when i open sound settings the audio test doesn't work
<eelstrebor> heh, the audio just started working
<eelstrebor> goodnight
<dust> lotuspsychje, dmesg added to bug
<lotuspsychje> dust: thank you!
<lotuspsychje> dust: now if you re-ask, attach your bug ID to your question, volunteers might have ideas, or find other users affected for your bug, meanwhile the devs will notice your bug
<dust> k
<OrcD3vil> Trying to VNC to my pi 4 box, using tightvncserver.  I've created the xstartup file have ubuntu-desktop / xfce4 installed but can't get vnc to work on anything but xfce4, anyone have second to help with how to swap it to ubuntu-desktop using the xstartup file?
<matsaman> OrcD3vil: it goes straight to Xfce?
<OrcD3vil> yes
<OrcD3vil> even if i switch monitor over and manuall select gnome and login, then logout.  I've changed the xstartup file and it just won't load
<matsaman> mmm, can you use tigervnc? Never had issues with that one using the X module
<OrcD3vil> umm i guess i can try
<OrcD3vil> matsaman, so I got tigervnc installed.. shows its running now i'm trying to connect on my windows box and I can't get it to connect at all
<OrcD3vil> I can SSH into box.. ufw is not enabled.. I've tried 192.168.1.x and 192.168.1.x:1 "1 for the display" alos tried 192.168.1.x:5901
<matsaman> with the tigervnc client?
<OrcD3vil> using Real VNC and Ultra VNC on windows
<matsaman> might try that tigervnc client
<OrcD3vil> it shoudl be able to be used with any client
<MonkZ> Hiho, is there a reason that the "lts" alias still points to 18.04 on https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<MonkZ> ?
<lotuspsychje> MonkZ: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server they might know more about those
<guiverc> MonkZ, I don't see a LTS link there, they are listed by code-name, but I'd likely ask on #ubuntu-website if you felt it was in error (or raise a ticket on lp)
<MonkZ> guiverc: just run "lxc image list ubuntu-daily: lts" or "lxc image list ubuntu: lts" ;)
<MonkZ> i'll ask in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> OrcD3vil: be carefull with the vnc protocol as those are getting hammered 24/7 depending on what you need perhaps consider ssh instead?
<OrcD3vil> this is internal not going to expose it outside its on a pi 4 to mess around with nothing serious
<lotuspsychje> OrcD3vil: none of the vnc boxes will have internet?
<OrcD3vil> they will be on my network so yes they will have access to internet but i won't be port forwarding or giving access to incoming traffic
<lotuspsychje> OrcD3vil: still be carefull then, might wanna keep track of portscanning, or try out a different safer protocol
<OrcD3vil> if i can't get it to work what does it matter about security? because no one can login if I can't.. which is why i'm asking for hlep lol
<lotuspsychje> OrcD3vil: nmap the ip of the box you want to try to connect, see wich ports are open to the outside and check if vnc is running?
<OrcD3vil> vnc is running before matsaman told me to switch to tigervnc was using tightvnc and i could connect using xfce4 but i don't want to use that trying to use ubuntu-desktop but it won't load just grey screen.  now i switched to tigervnc I can't get any connection via vnc at all
<OrcD3vil> ufw is deactive, and yes vncserver -list shows its listening
<lotuspsychje> dust: your bug has been duped
<ph88> is there an ssh server installed by default ?
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.2p1-4ubuntu0.1 (focal), package size 368 kB, installed size 1491 kB
<lotuspsychje> optional ph88
<ph88> thx
<ph88> i have ubuntu in a VM, i can ping this vm but the ssh server refuses connection. What could be the problem ?
<aazgh> Hi
<aazgh> noob question, hope it doesn't bother you too much
<aazgh> I'm trying to downgrade virtualbox on Ubuntu focal
<aazgh> the problem that I have is that I don't know the exact names of the versions available on Ubuntu repositories.
<aazgh> I want to downgrade to 6.0.4
<aazgh> I rand: sudo apt remove virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> aazgh: downgrading packages is not how ubuntu works, you need to install the packages available for your ubuntu version, or snaps
<aazgh> then ran: sudo apt install virtualbox=6.0.4
<aazgh> how do I get a list of all the available versions for a specific software?
<aazgh> Like, virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> aazgh: apt-cache search keyword
<lotuspsychje> aazgh: or snap find keyword
<aazgh> Oh :)
<lotuspsychje> aazgh: when you found a candidate, apt policy packagename to see version
<ducasse> aazgh: try 'apt policy packagename', that will list available versions
<aazgh> so when I run "sudo apt install packagename" without specifying a version name, the top option from Version Table in "apt policy" is installed by default?
<aazgh> is that correct?
<blumpski> aagzh: yes, you can also check which package is the default package with apt-cache search
<blumpski> by default the newest version is always installed. that is, the newest version in your cache :) so remember to always apt update
<salocin19935> Since today my second monitor is not recognized anymore. I have an Intel UHD 630 Card and i am on Ubuntu 20.04.
<salocin19935> I use two identical monitors and they are connected via an displayport to dvi cable to my pc.
<salocin19935> Can anyone help?
<salocin19935> I use the GNOME DE and Mutter WM if that helps.
<salocin19935> By the way under windows 10 both monitors work fine...
<salocin1993> My Second Monitor is not recognized anymore. Yesterday it worked fine. I am on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS. I have an Intel UHD Graphics 630 Card and both monitors are the same model and are connected via displayport to dvi. Can anyone help me?
<xtuh> Hi, cant find how to autoconnect openvpn (as client) on startup. i have a /etc/openvpn/client.vpn.conf r--, i have edited /etc/default/openvpn and uncommented AUTOCONNECT="all", but it doesnt connecting on the openvpn service stop/start
<Schnabeltierchen> xtuh:  i´ve set up my openvpn clients with https://azetinetworks.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/SC13/pages/106496011/OpenVPN+Client+on+Ubuntu+16.04
<xtuh> Schnabeltierchen: thanks, solved
<Schnabeltierchen> glas to help :)
<arthurb> test
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nukeu666> I have booted via rescue USB and need to remove a service on startup. How do I do that after mounting the partition?
<Armageddon> nukeu666, you chroot and systemctl disable or remove the symlink of the service
<Armageddon> I can't remember where systemd symlinks its enabled daemons but it shouldn't be too hard to find
<nukeu666> Armageddon: i don't see that service's symlink in rcX.d folders, is it elsewhere?
<Armageddon> what I can see is `/etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants`
<Armageddon> rcX.d if I remember correctly was sysvinit or whatever came before systemd, if I'm not mistaken someone might correct me
<EriC^^> nukeu666: you can chroot in and use systemctl
<EriC^^> nukeu666: http://pchelp.youtubextras.com/topics/how-to-setup-a-chroot
<nukeu666> Armageddon: EriC^^ : thanks, that worked. also to fsck the partition,, i should unmount it then fsck /dev/sdaX right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ubone> can i redo the certs for postfix and/or dovecot ? my hostname was wrong
<nukeu666> one of my office people is getting these failed conditions during bootup - https://imgur.com/a/bb7Y3qA
<nukeu666> i hoped removing the last thing installed would fix it but nope
<nukeu666> networkd, gpu-manager, iio sensor, disk manager...all fail to start
<kontra2> wine is not working in rpi4 version
<lotuspsychje> nukeu666: whats the ubuntu version please?
<lotuspsychje> !details | kontra2
<ubottu> kontra2: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> ubone: ubuntu server?
<nukeu666> lotuspsychje: let me get him to boot from rescue and check lsb-release
<lotuspsychje> nukeu666: while you there, do uname -a also plz
<kontra2> lotuspsychje: I am using desktopify latest version of ubuntu mate desktop
<kontra2> pardon me iam a noob
<lotuspsychje> kontra2: can you elaborate what happens when you start a wine program? did wine installation complete without errors?
<kontra2> no wine installation is not completed, I cancelled the installation
<kontra2> and I can't remove it also
<lotuspsychje> kontra2: you canceled why?
<kontra2> it is taking too long like 20 minutes
<lotuspsychje> kontra2: open a terminal and: sudo apt purge wine, then pastebin the results please
<Assid> heya
<ubone> <lotuspsychje> yes
<ubone> 1804
<lotuspsychje> ubone: try the #ubuntu-server channel
<Assid> so i was updating an disco based into.. to the latest updates.. before i had it swithc over to focal..
<nukeu666> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 5.3.0-28-generic #30-18.04.1-ubuntu SMP ...... x84_64. distro is 18.04.3 lts
<Assid> so now .. it doesnt dual boot anymore
<lotuspsychje> nukeu666: try to update system first, goto recoverymode with rootshell and networking on, and sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Assid> if i manage to get to the ubuntu boot manager .. it doesnt boot
<lotuspsychje> Assid: disco is eol
<nukeu666> lotuspsychje: on recovery mode, it hangs after 'started d-bus system message bus', nothing happens after that
<lotuspsychje> nukeu666: hmm that doesnt sound too good, what about a tty at boot?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | nukeu666
<ubottu> nukeu666: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<nukeu666> lotuspsychje: boot never finishes in normal/recovery/single mode, hangs after dbus line. Should i tell to reinstall ubuntu on top with his recovery usb?
<kontra2> lotuspsychje: paste.ubuntu.com/p/WsjhH47HsC/
<lotuspsychje> nukeu666: well if you cant boot, cant tty and cant recovery...maybe rescue things with a chroot?
<nukeu666> lotuspsychje: recovery menu pops up a list - filesystem state:readonly, with only option 'resume- normal boot'
<lotuspsychje> kontra2: you said you could not uninstall wine, but it wasnt installed?
<nukeu666> lotuspsychje: after booting from recovery and chrooting to sda1, what else can he try?
<lotuspsychje> kontra2: do the same for install now, sudo apt install wine
<lotuspsychje> nukeu666: another option could be installing 18.04 or 20.04 over your existing install and try to preserve your /home at partitioning
<kontra2> lotuspsychje: ok
<Assid> lotuspsychje: i know.. thats why i was doing an update  so i could move it over
<Assid> but now .. it no longer shows up as a boot option.. , goes straight into windows
<Assid> lotuspsychje: you need to do an update before you do a release update
<kontra2> <lotuspsychje>done
<lotuspsychje> Assid: disco is eol, means no support anymore
<Assid> lotuspsychje: i understand that.. but it shouldnt turn suicidal and killl the boot loader right
<lotuspsychje> Assid: when an ubuntu version turns eol, weird things can happen
<Assid> alrite.. so how do i get this started ?
<Assid> wifeys gonna kick my ass.. i told her i;d update it for her :/
<Assid> lotuspsychje: can you
<Assid> can i upgrade with a usb disk without it reformatting / wipe /
<kontra2> lotuspsychje: how to launch it
<Orcs53_> Hi everybody! I have asked this question twice earlier in #ubuntu-server, and had not response. I am still keen to here back, if anybody here can help. I have a question regarding configuring a simple routing firewall. I plan to use Ubuntu Server 20.04, and ufw, and I have found a good example for the configuration (see "Full example" in
<Orcs53_> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man8/ufw-framework.8.html). However, in this example, it is mentioned "Your firewall will undoubtedly want to be less open.". I would like if someone could discuss any further steps for hardening the configuration seen in this approach. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> kontra2: wine isnt really a program to launch, but a sort of emulator for windows programs, so choose a windows .exe to launch with wine
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | Orcs53_
<ubottu> Orcs53_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Orcs53_> ubottu Thank you I will note when seeking help in the future.
<ubottu> Orcs53_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Armageddon> Orcs53_, I would assume by less open they mean start by a blocking firewall and open only what you need ;)
<Armageddon> firewall policy that is
<Orcs53_> ubottu Oh ha ha
<ubottu> Orcs53_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<legreffier> Orcs53_: it's hard to answer you on this with this little information.
<Orcs53_> Armageddon That what I assumed, but when reading into the example, that is what it is. Blocks all incoming on external WAN, forwards port 80. And also restricts administration access via SSH to a single administrative workstation on the internal LAN.
<legreffier> sounds tighter than a lot of environment !
<Orcs53_> But they still mention in the documentation, specifically in the example "Your firewall will undoubtedly want to be less open.".
<legreffier> Orcs53_: depends on what environment you're working on...
<legreffier> you probably will want to authorize only a few well-known IPs for ssh service.
<legreffier> if it's going to be a production service, outwards connections should be filtered too.
<Schnabeltierchen> Does ufw got an seperate support channel or may i ask questions about ufw with ubuntu 18.04 here?
<Armageddon> Orcs53_, I get your confusion, it gave me a chuckle well they are covering all their basis I guess :) a good engineer always does that
<Holiday> so I did some debugging with the help on a kind user in #cloud-init, and it lead me to an interesting observation. On 18.04, my cloud-init runs at boot on every boot just fine, on a system that hasn't been updated in a bit. But as soon as I did an 'apt update; apt upgrade', the 18.04 system is acting just like my 20.04 where cloud-init is not running on boot and 'systemctl list-units | grep cloud' no longer return any unit names
<Holiday> part of what apt updated was systemd so I'm wondering if there isn't something being borked there, and not by the apt upgrade process its self but with the newer version of systemd as I didn't upgrade the 20.04 as far as I can remember after doing the apt install cloud-init
<Blakeanator400> Hey everyone, I am having an issue with my sound. I have logitech G560 speakers. I get no sound output while using Ubuntu. However when I use Win10 I have no problems. Any help would be appreciated.
<ph88> how can i let tigervnc run at startup ?
<juliandroske> create a service and enable it
<Orcs53_> legreffier I agree, thank you that is helpful.
<Orcs53_> Schnabeltierchen I looked for a channel for ufw but could not find one.
<Schnabeltierchen> same here ...
<ph88> juliandroske, should i write a service file manually ?
<juliandroske> you can make a copy from another .service and edit it to run vnc
<ph88> ok
<juliandroske> [Unit]
<juliandroske> Description=TigerVnc
<juliandroske> [Service]
<juliandroske> ExecStart=PATH/TO/YOUR/BINARY/FILE ARGS
<juliandroske> And you can use 'which tigervnc' to get the path, commonly at /usr/bin/
<rangergord> what can explain a module (w83627ehf) listed at the end of /etc/modules not being loaded on system startup...but after I log in if I do "sudo modprobe w83627ehf" then it loads fine.
<Orcs53_> Armageddon Ha ha! When I read the example it seemed complete. So when the author mentioned "less open", I was interested in what more could be done to achieve this less open state.
<genii> rangergord: Each module name there should be on it's own line, also good to add a carriage return after the name of the last module listed
<martiansoul> I have a server. I was assigned this server with docker preinstalled.
<martiansoul> but I can only run docker commands as root user.
<martiansoul> how is that possible?
<martiansoul> when i try to run a docker command as non-root, it shows - `Got permission denied while trying to connect to the Docker daemon socket `
<genii> rangergord: Other possibilities are that's in the blackilsted modules list, or that it's actually being loaded at boot, but then discarded if no devices are found which actually use it
<martiansoul> any ideas about the docker issue?
<frad> I ran 'ocrfeeder' on my terminal. The gui loaded. I tried to load a pdf file, but nothing happens. THis is xubuntu 20.04 and ocrfeeder 0.8.2. Am I forgetting something?
<frad> what am I doing wrong? Installing the latest available ocrfeeder from tar.gz (0.8.3) I get: make[1]: *** [Makefile:521: all] Error 1     make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/Compiled/ocrfeeder-0.8.3/bin'      make: *** [Makefile:386: all-recursive] Error 1
<leftyfb> frad: is there a reason the 8.1 available in ubuntu isn't good enough for you?
<nbusrone> Anyone know any application or command which can check how many times internet get disconnect ? or log my ip if get change ?
<leftyfb> nbusrone: you could easily write a shell script to monitor things
<leftyfb> nbusrone: though there are scripts to update services like dyndns that monitor a WAN ip change
<frad> leftyfb, working with pdf files with text. Sometimes the creator od the pdf file left the text as text, so I can copy it with okular. But on other occasions the author decided to simply scan a book and save the scanning as pdf. each page is a picture. When this happens, my actual ocrfeeder does not even open the pdf file. I have resorted to save each single pdf file as a png file and work from there, bu it is very time consumming
<nbusrone> leftyfb : ok , will check for that .I though there are ready application for network monitoring.
<leftyfb> frad: you still didn't answer the question
<frad> pdf files are not recognized leftyfb
<leftyfb> frad: did that functionality change between 8.1 and 8.2 or 8.3?
<frad> leftyfb, last time I used ocrfeeder 4 months ago it worked. don't remember ocrfeeders version
<leftyfb> frad: how did you install ocrfeeder 4 months ago?
<frad> synaptic
<leftyfb> frad: ok, then there's no reason to compile your own. Stick with the 8.1 version available in ubuntu
<frad> any idea why ocrfeeder stopped working with pdfs leftyfb ?
<leftyfb> frad: what changed in the last 4 months? Did you try it on a document that worked before?
<rangergord> genii, sorry for not replying, delivery guy arrived. I had already inserted a newline at the end of /etc/modules. I also grepped /etc/modprobe.d (which is full of blacklists) for that module, it's not there. So that leaves your 3rd possibility.
<rangergord> that's beyond me. I'll see if loading the module in a basic bash script ("modprobe w83627ehf") works
<Assid> bah.. i should have jusr backed up everything she had on this.. and done a fresh install.. and gone zfs .. big mistake
<frad> what does this terminal message mean? (ocrfeeder:18617): Gtk-CRITICAL **: 18:20:36.654: gtk_widget_realize: assertion 'widget->priv->anchored || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget)' failed
<grant_> what tools can I use to monitor where apt installs packages? can I sandbox apt?
<grant_> frad: are you making a gtk program?
<frad> no grant_ ,im trying using ocrfeeder to extract text from pdf files, but not a single pdf file is recognized as such
<leftyfb> grant_: /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/* contain logs of package installations
<grant_> leftyfb: thanks
<leftyfb> grant_: why do you think you need to "sandbox" apt?
<grant_> not sandbox as in chroot persay
<leftyfb> grant_: why?
<p1kalyan> any  Java Developers here ?
<grant_> was thinking of getting a way to figure out the differences some how between the sandboxed enviroment and the regular enviroment
<grant_> p1kalyan: sure, dunno how much expertise you want though
<martiansoul> p1kalyan, there is a #java channel as well.
<grant_> that channel is suspect tho
<p1kalyan> i want to connect mysql server from Eclipse in Ubuntu 20.04 can anyone help me ?
<grant_> frad: glimagereader is pretty good
<leftyfb> pikapika: wrong channel. Try a java help channel
<frad> .! glimagereader
<rangergord> grant_, there's some apt command you can see to look at what files a package installs. I prefer the 3rd party apt-file ("apt-file list atop" for example) because it also works on non-installed packages
<frad> .i glimagereader
<grant_> plus that's an eclipse question ;)
<frad> will glimagereader read pdf files grant_ ?
<leftyfb> frad: try google
<p1kalyan> ok do anyone know how to install Oracle Database in Ubuntu 20.04 ?
<leftyfb> p1kalyan: since it's a commercial product, you'll have to contact Oracle.
<grant_> leftyfb: what I really wanted to do was be able to go back to an enviroment before some apt installtions
<p1kalyan> so what i can  get from here ?
<grant_> rangergord: thanks
<leftyfb> p1kalyan: This is a support channel for Ubuntu and it's use and packages. Not for 3rd party commercial products or how to develop
<rhoks86> Hey guys, my gui updater updated by itself after I was procrastinating on it or whatever... But then again I procrastinated on it when it asked for password to install/remove something and the screen went to sleep and now its frozen... What do I do?Is there a way of restarted the desktop environment while still maintaining all the open programs and
<rhoks86> stuff?
<grant_> say you have ubuntu paid support, can you request a system configured for a posix target?
<DArqueBishop> p1kalyan: it should be pointed out that last I checked, Ubuntu is not a supported operating system for Oracle Database.
<leftyfb> grant_: contact Canonical for paid support questions
<grant_> ok, cheers
<p1kalyan> ok do we have multiple login option like in windows 10, we have multiple signing options like login with pin,picture,microsoft account, and windows Hello etc. whats the option in Ubuntu ?
<grant_> depends on the login manager, which is usually a password, some have fingerprint reader support tho
<grant_> peace!
<rhoks86> fine I logged in via another session and rebooted anyway
<p1kalyan> does really Ubuntu need a anti virus ?
<leftyfb> p1kalyan: not really, no
<M_aD> no
<LinStatSDR> Probably not.
<M_aD> p1kalyan: https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/security.html#ID1.1
<DArqueBishop> Does Ubuntu by itself require antivirus? Probably not.
<LinStatSDR> Probably not.
<p1kalyan> like windows have vulnerability to exploit users data and access to the computer with meterpreter program, like ubuntu also have some bash script which is generated by Evasion or Veil Frame work so how Ubuntu will detect some malicious codes to gain access to our computer ?
<LinStatSDR> Key word, probably.
<DArqueBishop> However, certain compliance regulations may require you to install it anyway.
<LinStatSDR> Anything is dangerious if you agree to let it run.
<LinStatSDR> :)
<LinStatSDR> Could be dangerous?*
<M_aD> p1kalyan: read the article i posted a link to
<leftyfb> p1kalyan: please feel free to chat about Ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic . If you have support issues with Ubuntu, please detail any symptoms or error logs here
<p1kalyan> leftyfb: i have been using Ubuntu from 20.04 version release so i have some doubts to know about it. now my host operating system is Ubuntu so, i want to know as much as possible or please suggest me where i can learn everything about Ubuntu or suggest me any websites,forums, or Tutorials site please...
<leftyfb> p1kalyan: wiki.ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> p1kalyan: otherwise, google
<p1kalyan> M_aD: ok, that's good but if want to run some windows application and that is not available in Ubuntu then how can we use that software ? in Ubuntu if there is no alternative in Ubuntu ? instead of wine or PlayonLinux...
<bumblefuzz> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize one of my mouse buttons
<bumblefuzz> I'm using a Corsair M65 mouse
<bumblefuzz> I've tried 'xev | grep button' and nothing registers
<bumblefuzz> ...for the particular button
<bumblefuzz> I'm not sure how to get ubuntu to recognize it
<M_aD> p1kalyan: search, search, search... that's what i did when i started back in 2007 with Ubuntu 7.04. And if users still want windows apps they should either stick with windows, do a dual boot or run windows in a VM
<bumblefuzz> ...or why it isn't in the first place
<mason> bumblefuzz: Does it show up in xinput?
<bumblefuzz> mason, lemme check
<bumblefuzz> some stuff shows up
<bumblefuzz> again, the mouse works, all the buttons work except for 1
<mason> bumblefuzz: Does the mouse work other than that one button? And when you hang over the xev window, do other buttons show up?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<mason> Right, was just thinking about that.
<p1kalyan> M_aD: Thanks :-[
<bumblefuzz> it's never been used
<bumblefuzz> so, I'm doubtful it's the mouse
<ducasse> bumblefuzz: which button is it?
<bumblefuzz> one of the thumb buttons
<bumblefuzz> there are 3 thumb buttons
<bumblefuzz> the other 2 work
<ducasse> bumblefuzz: try running xev without the grep to see if it sends some other event
<ducasse> bumblefuzz: the thumb buttons on my logitech mouse sends keypress events
<bumblefuzz> doesn't show anything without the grep
<mason> bumblefuzz: Eh? It should show a lot without a grep.
<bumblefuzz> yeah
<bumblefuzz> it shows plenty
<bumblefuzz> but it's all the mouse movements
<mason> Oh, doesn't show the thumb button. Gotcha.
<ducasse> maybe the button is broken, can you test it on a windows machine?
<M_aD> p1kalyan: people should realize from the start that Linux isn't Windows and vice versa, that things work differently and have to learn to work with open source alternatives of apps.
<mason> bumblefuzz: You've probably already read this, but random issues with the same mouse: https://askubuntu.com/questions/943931/cant-click-my-mouse-a-few-minutes-after-boot-on-16-04
<p1kalyan> using PPA packages is harmful ?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | p1kalyan
<ubottu> p1kalyan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bumblefuzz> ok, here's a new question: why did my network adapter just go offline without any input from me?
<bumblefuzz> also, my mouse button still doesn't work
<p1kalyan> i switched to Ubuntu in april 2020 after Ubuntu focal 20.04 release when i am using windows my laptop speakers sound output and quality is was very well but i am not getting that much sound in Ubuntu right now do i need to install something. how can i improve my speakers sound output and quality ?
<M_aD> p1kalyan: not to sound rude or anything but there's a plethora of info to be found on the web, i bet your question can be answered if you serach in the right places
<M_aD> serach/search
<M_aD> also look for any bug reports
<lotuspsychje> M_aD: users are supposed to ask ubuntu questions here, please dont forward them to a search engine
<M_aD> p1kalyan: please don't PM me unwanted. Thanks in advance
<M_aD> lotuspsychje: what's the problem? That's what i did back in 2007 when i started with Ubuntu as a newb, search the web first then ask
<lotuspsychje> M_aD: feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<M_aD> lotuspsychje: sure
<octav1a> Can anyone recommend any backup utility alternative to duplicity to backup to google drive? Duplicity + pydrive ends up getting google api error rate limit exceeded with no suggestions for a fix that I can find.
<lotuspsychje> !borg | octav1a maybe?
<ubottu> octav1a maybe?: borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<lotuspsychje> not sure it does backup to google
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me figure out why my network adapter keeps going offline randomly?
<bumblefuzz> I found this line in the syslog:
<bumblefuzz> Jul 15 13:21:58 archibald NetworkManager[1148]: <info>  [1594833718.5795] device (enp3s0f1): state change: activated -> unavailable (reason 'carrier-changed', sys-iface-state: 'managed')
<bumblefuzz> what does carrier changed mean?
<bumblefuzz> this has happened twice in less than an hour
<neure> hi
<neure> how do I setup more swap space?
<M_aD> neure: swap partition or the swap file?
<M_aD> neure: in case of the swap file: https://askubuntu.com/questions/178712/how-to-increase-swap-space
<neure> would swap partition be better than swap file?
<neure> I am using nvme drive
<M_aD> which ubuntu are you on?
<neure> 20.04
<neure> when I run vmware it complains I should have at least 4G swap (I have 2G)
<M_aD> so it's a swap file that has been created autmatically. You can adjust that as shown in the link above
<neure> I would not mind creating a swap partition, if that works any better
<M_aD> should be the same
<M_aD> i'm not an expert on that kind of thing though
<neure> ok I'll just use 8G swap file
<sarnold> dust: thanks for the bug report :)
<Blakeanator400> Hey everyone, I have a problem with my sound(nothin is coming out of my speakers). I have Logitech G560 speakers. I checked my sound settings and under output it is listed. I only come across this problem with Ubuntu.
<Xano> Hiya! I installed 20.04, and only had a dummy sound output. This is a known bug, and I upgraded the kernel to 5.4.51. I now have my HDMI output back, but the built-in speakers and headphone jack aren't recognized. `lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel` shows the kernel module is enabled, `lspci -nnk | grep -A2 Audio` shows the audio device and confirms it uses the snd_hda_intel kernel. alsa-base.conf contains `options snd-hda-intel
<Xano> model=generic`. At the moment I'm not sure how to continue debugging this.
<tomreyn> can you point to the bug report if it's a known bug?
<lotuspsychje> Xano: and was there a reason you went to -51 kernel version mainline?
<Xano> I went to 51 because the issue was reported to be fixed (and the HDMI output showing up seems to confirm that at least partly) and it was the latest 5.4. Wasn't much else to that decision
<Xano> I did try a few other `options snd-hda-intel` variations earlier before I upgraded the kernel based on reports from people with similar problems, not sure if that had any lasting effects
<Xano> tomreyn, The bug report I found linked by someone else is options snd-hda-intel
<Xano> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-oem-osp1/+bug/1864061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1864061 in linux-oem-osp1 (Ubuntu Eoan) "PCI/internal sound card not detected" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Xano> I have *not* blacklisted snd_soc_skl because one comment said that after 5.4.43 that was no longer necessary. Not sure how accurate that was
<Guest_8> Hi, I have a problem with apt update and DNS. I wonder if someone can help me figure out what's going wrong.
<Guest_8> I have to post this on mobile as I can't get my laptop to connect properly
<Guest_8> All of the sources are resolving to a single IP which is a page from the ISP about errors. Every source URL is resolving to 78.33.48.91
<Guest_8> How can I make apt retry resolving these?
<Guest_8> It is not a connection issue as I can get on the web via tor. On the machine
<lotuspsychje> Xano: weird, as they say they merged the fix into focal kernel
<Guest_8> There was an ISP problem, we have changed the router and two Xboxes on the network to use another DNS server and they are now working fine.
<lotuspsychje> Xano: when you boot into 5.4.0-40 you get the dummy?
<Xano> I'd have to try. Back in a minute!
<Guest_844> I'm guest_8 connection on mobile dropped
<Bluecoat> I've got an 18.10 machine that I want to upgrade to 20.04 but don't have physical access to.  The do-release-upgrade tool says it's out of support so it won't auto-update.  What do I miss if I change the dist name in my apt list and dist-upgrade that way?
<sarnold> Bluecoat: you'll probably have better success to change your apt sources lines to use old-releases.ubuntu.com
<sarnold> Bluecoat: this page is really old but probably not horrible https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bluecoat> sarnold: I'll give that a try.  Thanks!
<Bluecoat> sarnold: hm, looks like I may have done that at some previous date since my source lines were already changed.  Still no dice on do-release-upgrade; can't go cosmic->eoan.
<Bluecoat> sarnold: I think I found how to trick it to upgrade to 19.04, which should let me use the normal upgrade path.
<sarnold> Bluecoat: yeah you've got to go cosmic, disco, eoan, focal
<Bluecoat> that got it!
<sarnold> Bluecoat: nice nice :)
<Xano> Back with my sound problem! Tried booting into an older kernel but apparently ESC does not get me into the Grub menu, so I booted back into 20.04 to do some more reading, only to find out that not only my HDMI output, but also the built-speakers and headphone jack were recognized again! However, the sound cracked a bit, so I shut down the machine and booted again, and all three sound outputs were gone, and the dummy output was back
<Xano> again.
<TJ-> Xano: have you investigated ACPI and the acpi_osi workaround? sounds like a firmware issue to me
<Xano> So we're talking about a machine I've owned for years, and that I only recently upgraded from 18.10 to 20.04, and I've never had any of these problems before
<Xano> TJ-, So that seems to rule out a firmware issue?
<TJ-> Xano: no, since as the kernel evolves it more strictly implements the ACPI specs so things that did work on older kernels fail to work on newer - basically bugs in firmware that the kernel used to be lenient about it no longer accomodates
<TJ-> Xano: firmware ACPI usually depends on thinking a version of Windows is running and depending on the version enables/configures things differently. When the OS is Linux it will often not fully configure things so acpi_osi= can be used to make Linux say it is the version of Windows the firmware claims to best support, which often solves weird issues like this. See
<TJ-> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<dwigton> Ubuntu software in 20.04 has been broken almost since I installed the OS. When I click on a category or search it shows no results. Is there a log for the software center?
<dwigton> Synaptic and apt work fine.
<TJ-> dwigton: sounds like a cache bug; there were reports of something like that a while back. Clearing the cache usually solved it
<TJ-> dwigton: cache in ubuntu/gnome software application, under $HOME/.cache/ somewhere I believe
<dwigton> TJ-: Hmm, thanks. nothing in .cache looks likely but I'll dig a bit.
<Xano> TJ-, so you mean the workaround from your site or from the original Ubuntu bug report?
<Xano> Rebooted twice more, and am getting really inconsistent behavior, with sound outputs showing up only some of the time
<dwigton> But should be safe to just nuke ~/.cache/* without too many reprisals? loss of some browsing history?
<TJ-> Xano: that does sound like typical ACPI issues where repeated cold/warm boots/restarts and/or suspend/resumes do different things
<TJ-> Xano: the workaround is to add the appropriate "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" to the kernel command line and test. It's easy to do and don't lose anything by trying it
<TJ-> Xano: incidentially it often improves hidden things like battery life
<nichlas> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.05 on a box I had with nothing better to do.. wow I miss those times.
<nichlas> 8.04 of course...
<leftyfb> nichlas: Ubuntu 8.04 has been unsupported for 7 years
<nichlas> You don't say :)
<Kali_Yuga> I got an Iphone laying around here I tried to get some images off of it, I used Ifuse before but now it tells me my mount point ls: cannot access '.iphone': Input/output error
<Kali_Yuga> I also can't delete it rm: cannot remove '.iphone': Input/output error
<tf9205> What's Everyone's Opinions of 20.04?
<Kali_Yuga> anybody knows anything about Ifuse? and why that folder is locked up now and why I can't access or delete it?
<Kali_Yuga> it's in my home folder
<nichlas> tf9205: haven't talked to Everyone in a long time. But personally I think it's slower than 8.04
<tomreyn> !discuss | nichlas
<ubottu> nichlas: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<nichlas> tomreyn: thanks
<Kali_Yuga> I don't know, I deleted Ifuse, still wouldn't work, so I restarted afterwards, now I was able to remove the folder without input/output error
<GreyArea> Hi folks, just gone back to a Ubuntu machine and now after login the system grinds to a halt and is completely unresponsive.  I've managed to trace the cpu hog to tracker-extract and tracker-miner-...
<GreyArea> How can I disable them, they seem to be some sort of indexing process.
<GreyArea> 22:23 < GreyArea> Hi folks, just gone back to a Ubuntu machine and now after login the system grinds to a halt and is completely unresponsive.  I've
<GreyArea> oops
<xbfrog> i have deleted seahorse which holds i'm guessing the keyring, and i'm still getting prompts to athenticate, any fix? or did i overlook something?
<xbfrog> ubuntu 20.04 lts gnome
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: When are you getting prompts to authenticate? And what are you being prompted to authenticate to?
<xbfrog> i dunno, it appeared after starting firefox, and a game of tetris, seems odd
<xbfrog> doesn't seem regular
<xbfrog> but it does say the "logon authentication did not recieve the needed logon
<xbfrog> but however it did not stop the reboot
<xbfrog> and never asked for logon
<xbfrog> just seems odd behavior
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: My guess would be that network-manager is trying to autoconnect to a wireless network.
<xbfrog> ok
<xbfrog> i have a good connection but ok
<xbfrog> maybe in network manager rather than the actuall connection?
<xbfrog> i'll wait for the next message
<jrgilman> hey there, hoping to get some help with my audio issue. I thought I figured out what was causing it but that doesn't seem to be the answer (seemed to happen if my CPU throttled). I'm wondering if this is related to another issue I was having a while back where my audio would randomly get extremely crackly.
<jrgilman> pusleaudio doesn't report any kind of errors to syslog, i do notice it tends to happen when using applications that are using my microphone more often, but it does happen when not using the mic also
<Scriptonaut> hey all, I have zoom installed on ubuntu 19.10. It was working great, then randomly a few days ago it started crashing when I start it. I've purged and reinstalled it several times, both from zoom's official .deb as well as from the apt repo. I start it, a window pops up, then it crashes before it can fully start. I can't find anything on this issue online, wondering if someone could help me diagnose a
<Scriptonaut> nd/or fix the issue
<zugaaz> hello
<Scriptonaut> the stdout gives me: Failed to create OpenGL context for format QSurfaceFormat... I haven't upgraded recently, so unless nvidia or something is doing upgrades automatically I'm not sure what would have changed with that
<zugaaz> I just had a snapd update, and now none of my snap programs will start
<zugaaz> Has this happened to anyone?
<Scriptonaut> I had something where I installed a new snap package, and then all of my snap binaries stopped working and instead they ran terraform (another snap package I had)
<Scriptonaut> so I'd type: "cloud auth list" or something, and it would show me the terraform menu
<zugaaz> The software updater just showed me the update
<zugaaz> and I clicked update
<Scriptonaut> I fixed it by removing the binaries for all of them and reinstalling
<zugaaz> Now nohting snap will work
<zugaaz> Should I uninstall snapd and reinstall?
<kostkon> zugaaz, installed the snapd update, started skype, loads fine.
<zugaaz> huh, that's interesting
<kostkon> zugaaz, sorry i meant spotify not skype. same difference. both are snaps
<zugaaz> I have chromium, spotify, brave
<zugaaz> none of them work
<zugaaz> slack
<Jordan_U> Scriptonaut: Just to be sure, please "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" and see what updates are available. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1179324/zoom-fails-to-launch-results-in-a-core-dump-and-memory-corruption-exit-code-13 is a similar error caused by a driver / library mismatch.
<Scriptonaut> Jordan_U: I upgraded. Now my browser font is tiny and looks monospaced lol
<Scriptonaut> I also rebooted
<Scriptonaut> I've had this happen on ubuntu before I don't remember what I did to fix it
<zugaaz> If I uninstall snapd and reinstall
<zugaaz> will I lose all my snap programs
<zugaaz> or will they still be ther?
<Scriptonaut> good news is that fixed zoom
<oscurochu> i just got a new processor and motherboard, trying to install ubuntu. the only disk appearng in ubuntu is thu flash drive the iso is on, although both my ssd and flash drive show up in my bios. i have the asus z490m plus
<oscurochu> and my windows hdd boots without issue
<TheFu> AHCI mode for disks in the bios?
<oscurochu> the same ssd that doesnt show up already has debian installed, but it won't boot because the initramfs can't locate the disk, which is why i wanted to try installin ubuntu for hopefully newer drivers
<oscurochu> ill try to check
<oscurochu> i dont know where that setting could be...
<kevr> I just upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04. I can no longer pair properly with my bluetooth headphones via blueman. I can pair with it, but it no longer gives me "Headset," "Audio Sink," or "Hands Free" option during setup. The only thing there now is "Serial Port"
<kevr> Without the proper setting, like Headset or Audio Sink, the headphones don't connect
<oscurochu> thanks, it boots just fine now
<oscurochu> except now i have to prevent my nvidia drivers from loading and instead use intel onboard gfx
<kevr> Interesting.. it worked fine if i did it manually with bluetoothctl, but not with blueman
#ubuntu 2020-07-16
<bumblefuzz> so, I'm playing DOTA2 on steam and the damn thing just closed
<bumblefuzz> no warning
<bumblefuzz> no crash report
<bumblefuzz> how can I see why it did that?
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: try running dmesg
<sarnold> maybe it died due to running out of memory, in which case a log of that should show up
<Betal> worth to check journalctl too
<tripleb> YES, I couldnt play the DVD because the way to start a DVD in VLC is redic obscure. sarnold
<sarnold> tripleb: woot!
<tripleb> YES, I found my way to make ubuntu easy. IT is called FLASHBACK.  --- SUCCESS.
<tripleb> thanks for all the help.  (oh about the DVD, could be that update,upgrade with the latest update did it.)
<oerheks> sarnold, did he ever read .. ?
<sarnold> oerheks: hah, I was wondering the same thing :)\
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me set up a AWUS036ACH network adapter?
<bumblefuzz> I can't figure out how to get it to work
<bumblefuzz> it shows up on lsusb
<bumblefuzz> but I can't figure out how to install the drivers
<bumblefuzz> RTL8812AU
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: the rtl8812au-dkms package looks promising -- but it's got a bunch of modaliases in the package description..
<bumblefuzz> don't know what modaliases are
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: .. so I'd sort of expect ubuntu-drivers to know if that is the best package to install for that nic, or if there's something better built-in
<bumblefuzz> how can we tell?
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: you may also need to install the linux-firmware package, if that's not already installed
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<bumblefuzz> already installed
<bumblefuzz> rtl8812au-dkms - distro free
<bumblefuzz> apparently
<sarnold> alright, try sudo ubuntu-drivers install  -- and hopefully it'll do what's needed :)
<bumblefuzz> so 'sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms' ?
<sarnold> that may also work, I'm not sure if ubuntu-drivers does other steps or not
<bumblefuzz> it says 1 not upgraded
<bumblefuzz> I tried ubuntu-drivers
<bumblefuzz> it says 1 nbot upgraded
<sarnold> hmm :/ can you paste the output on https://paste.ubuntu.com/  ?
<sarnold> it's possible just an apt update && apt upgrade   will fix that, but it'd be nice to have more context first :)
<oerheks> apt dist-upgrade
<bumblefuzz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j97GbTWjJ9/
<sarnold> hah, dang. I guess that means the dkms is probably already installed, and I think oerheks is right, an apt dist-upgrade ought to install whatever is not upgraded, but maybe there's a reason for that, heh
<sarnold> try: dkms status
<bumblefuzz> I ran it anyway
<oerheks> seeing the timeline, i think there is no kernel module build.
<bumblefuzz> I don't see the adapter in network manager
<bumblefuzz> 'kernel module build' and no I'm lost
<bumblefuzz> now*
<sarnold> can you pastebin the dkms status output?
<bumblefuzz> how?
<bumblefuzz> I'm an intermediate noob
<sarnold> run dkms status, and paste the output into https://paste.ubuntu.com/ just last the previous paste
<bumblefuzz> haven't graduated to expert noob yet
<sarnold> lol
<mason> echo just testing!  | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> mason: will that ! trip bash's history thingy?
<bumblefuzz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2T5QxVh6zT/
<mason> Oh, I never use history slickly. Dunno.
<mason> I took that from termbin's front page. :P
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: maybe try sudo modprobe rtl8812au ?
<bumblefuzz> sarnold, 'modprobe: FATAL: Module rtl8812au not found in directory /lib/modules/5.4.0-40-generic'
<sarnold> hrmn :( I'm not real familiar with dkms :(
<oerheks> i think a reboot is required
<bumblefuzz> brb
<oerheks> just check if /var/run/reboot-required exists or not.
<oerheks> oh
<sarnold> so close :)
<sarnold> oh well reboot's not a bad all-purpose solvative
<bumblefuzz> and now?
<oerheks> disable wired, try to connect?
<oerheks> maybe you need wpasupplicant ..
<bumblefuzz> I don't see the adapter though
<bumblefuzz> how would I connect?
<bumblefuzz> I should see the adapter in the menubar, right?
<sarnold> I think so; is there anything in dmesg | grep -i rtl   that looks useful?
<bumblefuzz> you tell me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FbdVQctGXY/
<bumblefuzz> I really don't know
<bumblefuzz> 'ip -c a' shows no adapter
<bumblefuzz> now *wireless* adapter
<bumblefuzz> no*
<tripelb2> Sarnold thanks.
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: hah, I'm not sure if that means it worked or not :/  I don't know how ot use 'iw' well enough to tell you how to use it :( try something like 'iw list' and see if it outputs a thousand pages of things that look useful, or a thousand pages of things that look like it's not working
<sarnold> (seriously I hate iw ..)
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: hmm, no, first, try rfkill
<bumblefuzz> iw list outputs nothing
<bumblefuzz> rfkill outputs nothing
<sarnold> cripes :(
<mason> ip showing no adapter suggests no firmware, or did I miss something?
<bumblefuzz> we did dkms and modprobe and apparently there is firmware
<bumblefuzz> they even had me restart
<bumblefuzz> and I still see no adapter
<bumblefuzz> it's acting funny
<bumblefuzz> and I don't know enough, even with google searches, to figure this out
<bumblefuzz> anyone?
<sarnold> sorry bumblefuzz :( I'm out of ideas
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: mason's guess of needing firmware is a reasonable one, but I don't know what to suggest, you've already got the most likely looking packages installed
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: it's time for me to bail -- good luck :)
<bumblefuzz> welp
<bumblefuzz> I guess I'll come back tomorrow
<bumblefuzz> for some reason the rtl8812au driver doesn't work
<bumblefuzz> it's installed
<bumblefuzz> but I don't see an adapter
<bumblefuzz> go figure
<Olof_szary> Hello, How to check which gcc is a default gcc on 16.04? On 18.04 I have 7.5.0
<Olof_szary> ok, I've found it https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gcc nvm
<Polesch> If I leave my PC running overnight I often find that I can't get any video signal anymore, anyone know what might be happening? Radeon VII.
<TJ-> Polesch: first step is read the system logs for clues
<oscurochu> I'm not sure how to install this video card... simply plugging in the hdmi cable doesn't work and i can't find the option in the bios settings. i feel like an idiot right now, i don't remember it being this difficult last time i built a pc
<kaur_devel_> Hi
<kaur_devel_> everyone
<TJ-> oscurochu: check the OS sees it with "lspci -nn -d ::0300"
<oscurochu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9bc5] (rev 05)
<oscurochu> that's my onboard card, i have a pci card... maybe i didn't install it properly in the motherboard. ?
<kaur_devel_> does libusb supports transfer live stream to another device through otg port out??
<kaur_devel_> please guide if anybody have knowledge of this thing..
<ktosiek> Where can I find debug symbols for glib2 in focal? There's no libglib2.0-dbg
<mountain> .
<egrain> printer doesn't work anymore: Unable to locate printer "HP9457A59EC763.local".   i did the cups 631 and tried adding the printer again, but it gives me a list of drivers which the printer isn't listed in. now i don't know what to do.
<egrain> one of these hpijs maybe?
<yukachan> hello
<TJ-> egrain: did it last work without your changing anything printer related on the PC?
<egrain> TJ-, i upgraded once and then it didn't work anymore. before that i had the randomly "printer disabled" problem.
<egrain> anyway
<egrain> i did hpsetup -i.
<egrain> bound the class to the newly added version of the old printer.
<egrain> now it works.
<egrain> hopefully!
<egrain> thanks for your help though.
<linkpuff> Hey hey! I have a problem with gnome, how could I force apps to do split view? (I know the keystrokes and all but they dont work on some apps like discord)
<ghost2911> Hi. I want to modify this file for my user /sys/fs/cgroup/pids/my_user/pids.max   How to check current value of pids.max for my_user ?
<Andrio> cat?
<dandre> Hello,
<dandre> I am using vino server with remmina client between two pcs (A and B). From A to B every thing works fine, but from B to A I can't get dead keys characters (ê on a french keyboard).
<dandre> All pcs are under 18.04 and up to date.
<dandre> remmina version on A is 1.4.1 and on B is 1.4.7, got from remmina ppa
<dandre> What should I do to track this issue?
<dandre> what is strange is that working version is 1.4.1+ppa202002241728.rdad11c0.da4aa916~ubuntu16.04.1 and non working version is 1.4.7+ppa202006232218.r2c18f95.df03f7ba~ubuntu18.04.1
<dandre> Both computers are 18.04...
<dandre> I just have fallen back to 1.2 version from 1.4.7 and I don't get my dead keys working with remmina
<Guest_8> Hi I am having a problem with apt and DNS resolving can someone offer any help into how I sort this out?
<linkpuff> have you tried changing dns?
<Guest_8> I have
<narakrish> Hello all, I would like to understand how to check if my printers (USB & network)  are configured properly and is working fine without taking a test print on Ubuntu ?
<Guest_8> Two Xboxes and the router on the same network have had DNS changed to 1.1.1.1
<Guest_8> They all work now.
<linkpuff> Guest 8: what error does it give?
<Guest_8> There was an ISP problem which sent all traffic to 78.33.48.91 which is an error handling page from the ISP.
<linkpuff> narakrish: you wont ever find out without a test print, you can always ping it thro the network tho
<Guest_8> Apt is resolving all sources to this page and doesn't appear to reset properly
<linkpuff> Guest 8: https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2017/10/09/how-to-clean-the-apt-cache/
<linkpuff> maybe this can help
<Guest_8> Adding an option -o acquire::forceIPv4=true
<linkpuff> sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<Guest_8> Seemed to help initially but the problem remains when this option is not included and I cannot update my system
<linkpuff> waiting like a couple days could solve it
<linkpuff> but to solve it now
<linkpuff> you could try flushing systemd cache
<linkpuff> sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<Guest_8> I ran that and the command and then apt update it remains
<linkpuff> thats rather weird
<linkpuff> have you tried
<linkpuff> turning it off and on
<linkpuff> ?
<Guest_8> I thought it would be something to do with cached DNS but this is an area I don't have experience sorting
<Guest_8> Yeah I have rebooted a couple times
<Guest_8> I was able to get online before with tor. So it can't be connection
<linkpuff> how much time has passed since your issue appeared?
<Guest_8> But now the tor browser won't connect.
<linkpuff> what happens when you do this dig @8.8.8.8 example.com
<Guest_8> This is day 3
<Guest_8> I ran dig command, which part of this output shall I reference as I don't understand this page
<Guest_8> Ok hang on penny dropped
<Guest_8> I dig monster.com
<Guest_8> Answer section: monster.com 243 IN A 208.71.193.147
<linkpuff> hmmm
<linkpuff> what happens
<linkpuff> if you take ur dns out of 8.8.8.8
<linkpuff> 1.1.1.1*
<Guest_8> I don't understand what you mean sorry
<linkpuff> just do automatic dns
<linkpuff> instead of manuao
<linkpuff> manual*
<Guest_8> It times out
<linkpuff> maybe
<linkpuff> you should ring up
<linkpuff> your ISP
<linkpuff> sounds like they are being naughty
<Guest_8> You think this is defo ISP related?
<linkpuff> yes
<linkpuff> ubuntu doesnt cache much stuff, and at most its like 24h
<linkpuff> AFAIK
<linkpuff> so your isp
<linkpuff> must be still doing shit
<Guest_8> Ok I will get in contact with them. You seem to be fairly clued up on it. Do you have any links or search terms to start as I didn't get far with "flush apt DNS cache" other than forcing ipv4
<linkpuff> https://askubuntu.com/questions/2219/how-do-i-clear-the-dns-cache/929478#929478
<linkpuff> wait a sec
<linkpuff> I think
<linkpuff> did you change ipv6
<linkpuff> dns?
<linkpuff> both ipv4 and ipv6 use individual dns settings
<Guest_8> Yes I have as part of trouble shooting it but I'm not sure it's working right
<linkpuff> probably its your ipv6 settings
<linkpuff> acting up
<linkpuff> and not ipv4
<linkpuff> since when you force ipv4 it works
<Guest_8> I am using the ipv6 from cloudflare 1.1.1.1
<linkpuff> 1.1.1.1 isnt an ipv6
<linkpuff> address
<Guest_8> 2606:4700:4700::1111
<Guest_8> And another address with a couple digits difference in the end
<linkpuff> ah
<linkpuff> that is
<linkpuff> an ipv6 address yes
<linkpuff> did you try ipv6 dns on auto?
<Guest_8> This was all just automatic before
<linkpuff> ok
<linkpuff> then
<linkpuff> if it still doesnt work
<linkpuff> your isp must still be routing ipv6 thro the wrong place
<linkpuff> and only fixed ipv4
<linkpuff> maybe your network issues can go away
<linkpuff> if you disable ipv6
<linkpuff> while your isp wakes up and fixes it
<Guest_8> This is what I thought.
<Guest_8> I thought that it must be some link somewhere is not being touted correct as tor had no problems so can't be connection
<linkpuff> have you tried
<linkpuff> traceroute?
<Guest_8> The only DNS change I had made before this was foxyproxy to enable i2p
<linkpuff> foxyproxy shouldnt affect apt
<linkpuff> unless you enable system wide proxy
<Guest_8> Same sort of error with traceroute to Google resolved to ISP error page IP again
<Guest_8> 78.33.48.91
<linkpuff> see?
<linkpuff> your isp
<linkpuff> fault
<Guest_8> Ok  thanks
<Guest_8> So that's live not a chaced resolved address
<linkpuff> probably yes
<lxsameer> hey folks, ubuntu 18.04 contains libssl1.0.0 with is in fact 1.0.2 both version are deprecated, what is going on there ?
<linkpuff> probably outdated software still using it
<linkpuff> you can try to remove it and see what goes away with it
<lxsameer> linkpuff: yeah , but what i meant was, is there any plan to remove it from that LTS release
<lxsameer> basically it's not safe anymore
<linkpuff> hmmm probably not
<linkpuff> but dont take my word
<linkpuff> for it
<Guest_8> Ubuntu 18.04 is an old version anyway why not use 20.04
<linkpuff> 18.04 is LTS
<linkpuff> its a safe bet
<linkpuff> generally
<Guest_8> True but so is 20.04
<linkpuff> yes
<linkpuff> maybe its just a burden to do release upgrades to some people
<linkpuff> also
<linkpuff> 18.04 is the last LTS
<linkpuff> to support x86
<Guest_8> Ahh
<linkpuff> I still use it on a couple machines
<Guest_8> Be around for a while then
<Guest_8> My mobile provider also get there service from the same ISP. So if I am having the same problem resolving from when connected to a mobile hotspot I think that points to the ISP.... But I am using the mobile internet on the phone without issue now....
<Guest_8> Only a problem when used as a hotspot.
<linkpuff> hmmmm idk then
<Guest_8> Seems v weird.
<Guest_8> Okay traceroute on mobile hotspot worked
<Guest_8> badger@thinkpad:~$ traceroute google.comtraceroute to google.com (216.58.213.14), 64 hops max  1   192.168.43.1  8.884ms  6.630ms  3.206ms   2   *  *  *   3   *  10.142.73.173  158.627ms  251.889ms   4   10.142.231.242  60.469ms  50.039ms  51.242ms   5   10.142.235.132  48.144ms  49.960ms  49.795ms   6   *  *  *   7   10.142.235.209  411.663ms
<Guest_8> 58.345ms  50.363ms   8   10.142.231.233  49.493ms  69.685ms  49.837ms   9   10.142.76.38  59.984ms  48.979ms  50.492ms  10   *  *  *  11   62.253.175.34  52.024ms  59.660ms  50.337ms  12   212.250.14.74  236.285ms  53.329ms  49.413ms  13   108.170.246.129  60.192ms  69.959ms  61.968ms  14   172.253.65.209  57.917ms  59.785ms  60.084ms  15
<Guest_8> 216.58.213.14  59.765ms  285.551ms  54.332ms
<Guest_8> Not sure if that helps
<linkpuff> that... doesnt help really but probably your isp routes traffic differently per service
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nbusrone> May I know how does unzip/unrar works on linux ? does it dump the temporary file into /tmp or /home/.cache file when reading into the SSD ? Will it icrease r/w on ssd too ?
<yelowfish> hi,is there a way to undo a restore from timeshift?
<olspookishmagus> in order to be able to dualboot a system (Ubuntu and Win10 both installed in the HDD) what's the proposed order of actions? install win10 first or ubuntu first? IIRC both of those OS do create more than one partition on their default install scenarios, how to deal with that too?
<TJ-> olspookishmagus: If it's Windows 10 then presumably UEFI system then the order doesn't matter
<Andrio> olspookishmagus, I'd recommend installing Windows first, then Ubuntu. Windows Setup installs its own bootloader, while the Ubuntu installer installs Grub which can boot either OS. Also don't use the default install configuration
<TJ-> Andrio: that only applies to BIOS/Megacy CSM installs, not UEFI
<TJ-> s/Megacy/Legacy
<telmac> I installed a video game (terraria) and I was messing with the video settings while in fullscreen and the whole system stopped for a bit, and then came in spurts and stops but was unusable
<telmac> I then force restarted, and got the error message "starting gnome display manager ... link was shut down"
<Andrio> How does UEFI change that?
<TJ-> Andrio: because that's how it works
<tatertots> telmac: did you run the game a second subsequent time to determine if the behavior was consistent and repeatable
<tatertots> telmac: ???
<TJ-> UEFI has it's own boot-loader EFI file-system where each OS co-exists in separate directories
<telmac> there's some instructions I found online for how to deal with this, the first step being just go to another one of the virtual terminals or whatever it's called (hit alt-f2), but when I do that the screen keeps switching back and forth between tty2 and tty1 (I assume it's 1)
<Andrio> I see
<telmac> and in such a way that you can't really type in either, like I could slowly get my username in but there's no way to even tell if I'm successfully typing my password
<olspookishmagus> Andrio: what part of the default install configuration is the offending one?
<tatertots> telmac: did you run the game a second subsequent time to determine if the behavior was consistent and repeatable???
<telmac> tatertots: well, I can't even get that far,  like I just said
<tatertots> telmac: the silence or avoidance of responding with a yes/no means the answer is NO\
<Andrio> For me, anything that doesn't let me choose how to partition my drive
<telmac> okay hum, well *now* it finally stopped glitching
<tatertots> telmac: after a video game malfunction and a REBOOT your computer does not function normally?
<telmac> yes
<telmac> very strange! but I was editing the resolution settings, and so it could easily have messed with x11 or gnome or what have you
<Andrio> telmac, is your PC overheating?
<telmac> no
<tatertots> telmac: if i installed a game that resulted in system instability, I would immediately remove/purge that video game from my computer ASAP and determine if the computer stabilized
<tatertots> telmac: i would then test other video games and if i could say with confidence only game "A" results in instability, while game "C" "B" and "E" run without issue....I would avoid game "A"
<telmac> well, again i'm not even sure how to get that far
<telmac> tatertots: it's really difficult to talk to you, it seems like you're not reading what I've written - you're advising steps that I can't even reach because my whole system is too broken
<tatertots> telmac: you are chatting from a second computer or iPhone right now?
<telmac> (I'm talking to you from a different ocmputer rn)
<telmac> yes
<tatertots> telmac: it sounds as if you no longer have any administrative control of the computer to make any corrective actions, via GUI log in or virtual console / virtual terminal, leaving booting emergency mode as your remaining untested option of regaining some administrative control over the system to make corrective actions
<telmac> ah that's a good idea
<telmac> so, once I'm there, how can I get gnome working again?
<tatertots> telmac: if you are unable to even use emergency mode...restoring from a back up would be next and if you can't do that...you'll be reinstalling the operating system
<tatertots> telmac: do you mean a GUI that you can control with your mouse?
<tatertots> telmac: is that what you mean by "gnome"
<telmac> I meant gnome in particular?
<telmac> like, where I am now, I could just type startx and I'm not even sure what I'll get
<telmac> but I want to get back to exactly where I was
<telmac> okay so if I type startx I get a different error message
<telmac> it ends with "xinit: unable to conneact to x server: connection refused
<telmac> xinit: server error"
<telmac> okay, so I can't even get x going, let alone gnome in particular
<telmac> it seems like tatertos has given up, can anyone else help?
<tatertots> telmac: had to get coffee
<telmac> ah sure
<tatertots> telmac: you don't have a back up of the system correct?
<telmac> no, but right now I've been able to log into the cli
<telmac> I'll copy ~ rn
<tatertots> telmac: you could view the logs however that will not immediately offer you any magic silver bullet/fix, with that having been said, you're already at a point where you'll be reinstalling in my opinion, there's not much you can do since you're already in a "emergency" situation
<telmac> tatertots: well rn I'm able to get into the cli
<tatertots> telmac: having a back up of important files is great..i was referring to a full system backup which would entirely restore to a previous system state
<telmac> that's not "emergency" so much, is it? like, shouldn't I be able to recover from there?
<telmac> oh, no
<telmac> I don't
<tatertots> telmac: are you booted to "emergency" mode? yes/no
<telmac> no, it actually stopped glitching between tty2/1 and I was able to login
<telmac> but I expect it'll do that again when I reboot
<tatertots> telmac: do you have network connectivity in it's current state?...use "ping" to test
<telmac> yup
<tatertots> telmac: in terminal>      journalctl -p 2|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertots> telmac: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<telmac> sec
<telmac> sorry, this command is completely illegible to me, what is this doing?
<telmac> usually I can at least parse commands I'm given by folks in this sort of place and see that they're harmless but i have no clue what this is
<tatertots> telmac: journalctl has a man page you can read right on the system
<telmac> trmbincom/2bin
<telmac> trmbin.com/2bin
<tatertots> reinstall..that url/link doesn't work
<telmac> sorry, termbin.com/2vin
<telmac> I mistyped
<tatertots> telmac: in terminal>      journalctl -p 3|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<telmac> termbin.com/p40s
<tatertots> telmac: you will reinstall the operating system at this time
<tatertots> telmac: Jul 16 08:55:29 herschel-dell gnome-session-binary[19416]: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop
<tatertots> telmac: keyword=Unrecoverable
<telmac> lol
<telmac> any guess what happened?
<telmac> https://www.gog.com/game/terraria this was the game, I doubt this could have really broken much
<tatertots> telmac: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertots> telmac: follow instructions to install if not already installed, then follow through
<tatertots> telmac: i expect a url/link
<telmac> termbin.com/no81
<AlexMax> So I'm having freezing issues with 20.04.  It seems like my installation will suddenly decide to sputter and then freeze itself.  If I am playing sounds, it will start to loop over the sound buffer, advancing a little by little until it completely stop.
<AlexMax> This most recent time, I checked journalctl and saw this warning message as the last journal message before I reset my machine
<AlexMax> https://hastebin.com/eqafubexap
<AlexMax> At first I thought it was a graphics card issue, but after using more up-to-date graphics drivers from a PPA and even switching to an old nvidia card the problem persists, so it's not graphics.
<tatertots> telmac: what is your local time right now?...approx what time did you install the offending video game?...
<AlexMax> I also never recall having freezing issues with Fedora
<AlexMax> which I ran for a couple of months.\
<AlexMax>  * which I ran for a couple of months.
<tatertots> telmac: Jul 16 08:47:02 is the time of failure
<telmac> currently 9:43 AM, installed uh, like 8:45 or something idunno
<telmac> lol
<tatertots> telmac: that matches
<vimart> So how's it with package tracking on buntus, are you guys allowing it or switching off of some matters?
<vimart> I personally don't give a shit about it.
<telmac> hm
<tatertots> telmac: ultimately you'll need to reinstall, if i were in your shoes i wouldn't bother with that game anymore unless i had a full back up image of my computer
<telmac> tatertots: well, separately, is there any way to do a reinstall from within a live system, and retain the same software installed (the game wont' get installed, it wasn't a .deb or anything)
<telmac> rather than going and making a liveusb
<tatertots> telmac: nope..you will reinstall from installation media
<telmac> :<
<telmac> well that's no fun
<tatertots> telmac: when you don't have full system backups...thats the way the cookie crumbles...the way the ball bounces
<telmac> tatertots: do you have any recommendations for a very simple setup for doing system backups
<telmac> I usually don't take up much space, like rn the whole install is like, 15 gb or something
<tatertots> telmac: timeshift, clonezilla, g4L/ghost for linux
<telmac> any differences between these
<tatertots> telmac: yes i arranged by ease of usage for someone who hasn't used them before
<flyn4x4> Just a little help please... I think i just need a modprobe ? not sure Wifi intel 8265, I was on 18.04 then the kernel 5 came out and I think wifi is in the kernel now, been using usb tethering with my phone. I upgraded to 20.04 yesterday.
<flyn4x4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KqQXwkbDyZ/
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: can you show the driver / wireless initialization from journalctl -b   - or the full log from the latest boot?
<flyn4x4> full log like dmesg?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<flyn4x4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t7nJ9dgyyg/  Dmesg
<flyn4x4> no link from jour nc
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: hmm, this can happen if the command takes too long to process
<flyn4x4> its over 20k lines
<flyn4x4> 22765 lines paste ubuntu gave me Bad Gateway twice
<flyn4x4> do i need another option other than b to not pagenate?
<AlexMax> Is memtest86+ still the go-to for testing memory, or should i busing something else?\
<tomreyn> sorry flyn4x4, i was on the phone
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: let me see how we can gre for what's reelvant
<tomreyn> *grep
<flyn4x4> cool
<flyn4x4> pci 3
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: journalctl -b | grep iwlwifi | nc termbin.com 9999
<flyn4x4> https://termbin.com/lmaj
<flyn4x4> i installed backport but it didnt work either
<tomreyn> AlexMax: it is, but the one in ubuntu is the libre version, vs. the proprietary but free version which also supprots newer hardware from passmark.com
<flyn4x4> i also messed with another file iwlwifi-8265-22.ucode downloaded from intel.com
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: do you still have other kernel versions in your list?
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: why?
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: can you show more logs around "Jul 16 04:40:14"
<flyn4x4> google..
<tomreyn> is this a request, a supposed answer to one of our questions (which)?
<flyn4x4> 4:40 is just the boot time, it was leftover from windows time.
<flyn4x4> the answer to why? i messed with ucode is google
<flyn4x4> and the answer to logs is that windows changes the RTC and 4:40 is 9:40
<tomreyn> i assume you're meaning to say that you ran web searches on the the situation of the wireless device not working out of the box on ubuntu 20.04, on google web search, and some of the search results suggested that you could download and install some firmware from intel.com?
<tomreyn> this is a wild guess, though
<flyn4x4> thats right tom
<tomreyn> ok, please be more specific in the future.
<flyn4x4> but This install has been working for a year
<tomreyn> this may help us get a better idea why the wireless device is failing to initialize: journalctl --since='2020-07-16 04:40:10' --until='2020-07-16 04:40:20' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> didn't you say you upgraded to ubuntu 20.04 just yesterday?
<flyn4x4> yes 18.04 do_release-upgrade to 19 to 20.04
<flyn4x4> https://termbin.com/pr6c
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: 19.04 is eol
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: did you not jump from 18.04 to 20.04 directly?
<flyn4x4> no
<flyn4x4> i had to edit a file from something lts to normal
<Linkandzelda> how is it possible for a fresh 20.04 install to trigger a CBL ip listing?
<lotuspsychje> ouch, the dirty method
<flyn4x4> instruction from do-realease
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: CBL ip listing?
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: i setup 20.04 on a proxmox VM last night, configured network and went to sleep
<Linkandzelda> woke up with IP listed in spamhaus cbl
<flyn4x4> it went ok, I still have the same problem though
<Linkandzelda> brand new IP
<Kanibal> Hey there! Does anyone know, how I can add additional udeb packages during an installation? Specifically, I want to pull in https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/f2fs-tools-udeb to gain mkfs.f2fs during installation
<Linkandzelda> even says right now the last detection was 1 hour ago
<Linkandzelda> its a blank slate ISO install....
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: sounds like something on your network is causing malicious abuse
<Kanibal> The installer shell offers me /usr/bin/apt-install and /usr/bin/apt-setup, but both seem to be just TUI interfaces during the installation process (i.e. no apt-install f2fs-tools-udeb)
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: is there anything else on the same public ip?
<flyn4x4> I did have to install system settings though
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: its an IP i purchased from OVH last night, so as far as i know its not got anything else on it
<Linkandzelda> it wasnt even hooked up until last night
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: contact OVH
<Linkandzelda> i did that, waiting for them
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1848921 suggests there are still problems with this chipset on 20.04.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848921 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi firmware crashes intel 9260ac [8086:2526] subsystem [8086:0010]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> wireless chipset, that is
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: is it a VPS?
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: dedicated server on a different IP, with proxmox
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: this bios you have is also a bit buggy, but i think this is not related
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: did you fail to change any default passwords on the machine? Did you look at any of the logs of the machine to see what activity might be coming from it? Host and VM
<flyn4x4> tomreyn Ok, so it's just not going to work for me, or anyone.. I thought it was something I did. funny thing is the wifi worked on the first version of kernal 5 and then broke again
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: nice find, answer 79 & 80 say fixed on 5.4.-49
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: actually that might be it... i didnt expect anything could happen but i'll see if it got compromised overnight
<flyn4x4> im going to check for previous kernels now
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: if you failed to lock it down, then it more than likely got compromised. Confirm it and then completely wipe it and start over
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: i thinkt he first thing you should try is to move the firmware you downloaded out of the way, and    sudo rmmod iwfwifi && sudo modprove -v iwlwifi
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: i thinkt he first thing you should try is to move the firmware you downloaded out of the way, and    sudo rmmod iwfwifi && sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: just checked, the VM is compromised. i didnt use a strong enough password. thats amazing though
<Linkandzelda> so little time
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: I highly suggest wiping it and starting over and then security it with ssh keys and disabling password authentication. Maybe change the port as well.
<leftyfb> security/secure/
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: i will do that, i am just checking if the proxmox also got compromised
<flyn4x4> tomreyn I have 5.3.0-62 and 5.4.0-40...  ok for the firmware im going to need to boot into windows and copy the file then place it in a folder.
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: there's no 5.3.0-62 in ubuntu 20.04, and it should have been removed during the upgrade / after reboot. did you reboot after upgrading to 20.04, yet?
<flyn4x4> tomreyn Do i need the old file?
<tomreyn> which 'old file'?
<flyn4x4> ucode
<flyn4x4> its firmware
<tomreyn> please be specific
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/Sn505pwr this is shocking that a non-secure password can be breached so easy
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: no it's not
<tomreyn> Linkandzelda: not at all, that's happening all the time
<tomreyn> non-secure password on default user and service (and network port), password authentication enabled -> compromise is quite predictable
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: this is why we don't condone putting machines out on the open web that haven't been secured
<tomreyn> also why ubuntu has better defaulkt which either you or your isp must have deliberately weakened
<tomreyn> * defaults
<Linkandzelda> tomreyn: which defaults exactly?
<tomreyn> Linkandzelda: no password authentication enabled for root
<tomreyn> + recommending strong passwords for users
<Linkandzelda> tomreyn: root password authentication is disabled of course, i have a user account "user" which allowed password authentication and the password was not that strong
<Linkandzelda> disabled with "PermitRootLogin no"
<tomreyn> so it was the insecure user password.
<leftyfb> never allow password authentication out on the open web. Not with a default port and nor without something like fail2ban running
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: feel free to join #ubuntu-security to discuss hardening your public facing server further
<tomreyn> or really not at all, there are very very few exceptions where you need password authentication via ssh
<flyn4x4> tomreyn told me i should move the firmware i dowloaded out of the way, ( I think the file iwlwifi-8265-22.ucode is firmware ) Question do I need to put the old file back in place?
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: sure
<Mat63> hi
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: i recommend you restore the default setup ubuntu 20.04 comes with, and then we can go from there. (and yes, this is a firmware file for intel wireless chipsets)
<flyn4x4> tomreyn Then I will be back after some time. Thank you for the help.
<Mat63> I have ubuntu installed on the disk. It happens that when I run any program, I write anywhere and move the cursor, it always does so with a delay of up to 15 seconds or more. Check the RAM and it's at 50%! How could I know what is happening?
<Mat63> I doubt this operating system is a bad idea
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> Mat63: 50% RAM is not necessary bad. Actually that's likely fine. The computer tries to shuffle as many stuff into your RAM as it can.
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: you're welcome!
<Mat63> So what happens with the delays?
<Mat63> create swap memory, but it may be that you are using this swap memory before RAM and therefore delays, despite the fact that RAM is not yet at the limit?
<Mat63> ?
<Grt> Trying to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsys/+bug/1886214 and tried to follow the fix actions in this thread: https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/issues/60#issuecomment-609729305 but couldn't run the commands as they were... I ended up removing my whole /boot and remaking it.  I've rerun update-grub and grub-install but got a lot of errors (https://pastebin.com/U1UUqMYx) and am nervous about rebooting.  Is
<Grt> there a way for me to check if I have a bootable grub entry before I reboot?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1886214 in zsys (Ubuntu) "zsys package post-installation failed when boot pool is not imported" [High,Triaged]
<frad> to ocr scanned pdf files I use gimagereader. Is there any better alternative? I just got started with it yesterday
<vsdfd> I am stuck on a black screen on a new installation of 18.04.4 (installed 2 days ago). Tty wouldn't open, went on recovery mode and tried setting WaylandEnable=false, didn't work. Tried changing gdm3 to lightdm, now I have a black screen with flashing underline cursor
<tomreyn> vsdfd: tell us about your hardware
<tomreyn> vsdfd: and please ask in just one channel at a time.
<vsdfd> tomrey: oh I see
<vsdfd> tomreyn desktop intel integrated graphics
<vsdfd> ssd
<vsdfd> not much
<tomreyn> vsdfd: no other graphics card, like a separate card?
<tomreyn> how much physical memory (RAM), if you know? which cpu?
<tomreyn> just if you know
<vsdfd> I used ubuntu 16 with xubuntu-desktop on it for years, and I had a nvidia 650 ti boost before, but I took out and used the integrated graphics. On this new installation I was already using the integrated graphcis so I did not install any nvidia driver
<vsdfd> 8gb ram, intel i5 3570k
<tomreyn> vsdfd: boot to revoery again, enable networking (the option may also be called "mount file systems") and post a log online: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> *recovery
<tomreyn> vsdfd: is there a reason you prefer 18.04 over 20.04?
<tomreyn> and since you also posted an almost identical question in #xubuntu: are we actually talking about a xubuntu 18.04.4 installation?
<vsdfd> I did not have good experiences with upgrading ubuntu, so I didn't think going to the newest thing was the best idea. I though "well, at least a bunch of the problems on 18 are already on the internet, and 20 is new"
<vsdfd> tomreyn: I installed ubuntu and than installed the xubuntu-desktop package
<vsdfd> I did not mention but I did run systemctl set-default multi-user.target so now I have access to tty
<tomreyn> okay, did you make any other changes which could be relevant?
<vsdfd> beside changing from gdm3 to lightdm, I don't think so
<Grt> I'm trying to troubleshoot this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsys/+bug/1886214 and was curious if someone could tell me where to find the post-installation script for zsys?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1886214 in zsys (Ubuntu) "zsys package post-installation failed when boot pool is not imported" [High,Triaged]
<tomreyn> most of the time, the bad experience with upgrading ubuntu is due to installed 3rd-party packages and package version
<tomreyn> vsdfd: ^ on a side note
<vsdfd> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/3uf7
<tomreyn> Grt: /var/lib/dpkg/info/$PACKAGENAME.postinst
<Grt> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> !mtrr | vsdfd
<ubottu> vsdfd: Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is how an operating system learns which ranges of physical memory to cache, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value", read https://github.com/tomreyn/linux_mtrr_size_fix
<tomreyn> vsdfd: (and your log does say this, and this is likely the source of the graphics issues)
<vsdfd> tomreyn: hmm
<tomreyn> vsdfd: i'll be gone for a while, enough time for you to read this article. if you'll have questions after you read it, please ask, and point out you're asking about this "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value" message and intel integrated graphics issues.
<tomreyn> (and point your your log again, too)
<vsdfd> tomreyn: ok. Thank you sir, will do
<lotuspsychje> Grt: just for the record, ive seen other users erporting this bug this week, so my bet will be the dev are working on it
<TJ-> Grt:  package scripts are found in /var/lib/dpkg/info/${PACKAGE_NAME}.{pre,post}{inst,rm}
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me add a network adapter? I've installed the drivers but it's not working
<bumblefuzz> it's RTL8812AU I can pastebin any output you need
<bumblefuzz> I've searched and searched and cannot figure it out
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: What version of Ubuntu? Did you just install the rtl8812au-dkms package from the default repositories?
<jeremy31> bumblefuzz: Secure Boot disabled?
<Shikadi> Henlo, I've been searching for how to build an Ubuntu image from source, and all I've gotten is a bunch of people saying not to do it. I'm an embedded developer, just trying to get a head start before we get our BSP since I haven't built Ubuntu as an embedded distro before
<bumblefuzz> Jordan_U, yes I used ubuntu-drivers
<bumblefuzz> jeremy31, I think so
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: What do you mean by "from source"? Are you trying to port to a new architecture? Have the packages optimized for a specific processor? Something else?
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -k".
<Shikadi> Jordan_U: Generally when doing embedded development, there's a way to build an image for your target that includes all packages, device tree overlays, and custom software. So in a normal development workflow, if I'm developing a kernel module, I would first just build the kernel by itself for development and testing, but for final verification/release you would want the entire image rebuilt, because deterministic reproducible builds
<Shikadi> are important
<bumblefuzz> oh, it's a USB network adapter
<bumblefuzz> Jordan_U, would you rather see lsusb ?
<Shikadi> It will be an ARM target, and I'm assuming the BSP will provide us with a way to generate images from source
<Shikadi> but we won't have that for a while so I'd like to just look at how it's done "Canonically" pun half intended
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: D'oh, yes. Though I was hoping to check if it was associated with the kernel module, which I don't think lsusb can do. Please also pastebin the output of "lsmod".
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: I guess my question is why do you want to build say, coreutils, from source rather than using the already built arm packages in the repositories?
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> $versiontime
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> srry
<Shikadi> Jordan_U: It's okay if coreutils is built already if that's the way it's normally done for Ubuntu. But like, at some point, Canonical releases an ISO, and I doubt they're manually coppying and pasting binaries around for the release
<Shikadi> Android AOSP for example, you download the repo and run Make, and it takes a day, but then you have your system images. Incremental builds are supported so you don't have to wait a day for minor changes
<Shikadi> Yocto, same idea
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: I think you're fundamentally misunderstanding the levels of releases here. Release iso images are build from binary packages, not from source packages. The first step is building the entire repository of packages.
<Shikadi> Yeah, that's what I came here to understand lol
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: At no point are binaries just manually "copied around". Do you use Ubuntu or another distro on the desktop?
<Shikadi> I use a few distros, I use Ubuntu desktop for work
<vsdfd> I have 8gb ram with integrated graphics on i5 3570k (512mb), should my "cat /proc/mtrr" output be like this: http://termbin.com/yy18 ?
<vsdfd> 8600mb
<Shikadi> So I know nobody is manually coppying binaries, that's my point, I'm looking to understand how Ubuntu's release process works
<bumblefuzz> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7KpFNNQcyX/
<bumblefuzz> and
<bumblefuzz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RN7cR2GVhw/
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: This doesn't directly answer your question, and goes into snaps which I have little experience with, but shows what Canonical thinks the canonical process should look like: https://ubuntu.com/blog/embedded-system-cross-development-with-ubuntu-core
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: Note that, I think, if you go the snapcraft route then you would need to use Canonical's central Snap store. You couldn't host it yourself.
<Shikadi> Jordan_U: I took a look at that, it actually looks really cool and I got excited about it, but then I asked whether or not our platform is going to use Core, and it's not :c
<Shikadi> But that's exactly what I'm looking for, just with standard Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: Are you planning to have a mostly writeable root filesystem, or a mostly read only one? Or is that part of what you're trying to decide?
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: Also, Ubuntu isos are definitely build with an automated process using buildds. I'm looking for the documentation about that, which I know I've read before.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: you have 8 registers there. one of them should be reserved for the intel graphics chipset. So you're now looking for a configuration spanning 7 registers, where the "loose cover RAM" is minimal.
<tomreyn> that's <= 7 register (but the higher the better)
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: (In this case, the "buid daemon" that produces the iso won't actually be compiling any code, just grabbing signed packages from the repositories to be used to build the iso).
<bumblefuzz> Jordan_U, anything else?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: so look at your log output again, scroll to this huge list where every line starts with "gran_size" at https://termbin.com/3uf7
<tomreyn> vsdfd: then identify the line where you have num_reg: 7 (if any), and of those, the one where "lose cover RAM" is the lowest value.
<vsdfd> tomreyn gran_size: 32M         chunk_size: 128M         num_reg: 7          lose cover RAM: 30M
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: It looks like the module isn't loaded. Let's try loading it manually.
<bumblefuzz> sorry my internet keeps going out
<bumblefuzz> ...another reason to fix this
<bumblefuzz> how can you tell the module isn't loaded
<bumblefuzz> I'd like to learn something here as well
<tomreyn> vsdfd: looks fine to me! now you have found this line, you'll know what to sepcify for mtrr_gran_size and mtrr_chunk_size in /etc/default/grub in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX line
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: Sorry, juggling multiple things. I mostly replied quickly so that you wouldn't leave :)
<bumblefuzz> juggle away... I'll keep logging back on
<bumblefuzz> but my ethernet is shaky for some reason
<bumblefuzz> trying to get the wifi to work should help]
<Shikadi> Jordan_U: It's probably readonly, I'm more just trying to familiarize myself with the process ahead of time. The development kit will already have a repository with build instructions and customizations when we get it, but in my experience it's been useful to know ahead of time how usptream does it since manufacturers always put their own spin on things
<Shikadi> The scripts pulling binaries are probably what I'm looking for
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: My mistake, I was searching for "rtl8812au" rather than just "8812au". It does appear that the kernel module is loaded.
<bumblefuzz> interesting
<Shikadi> In theory the scripts could be modified to pull custom binaries I'm guessing, so if we wanted to distribute our own version of OpenSSL with it for example we could point to our repos instead
<bumblefuzz> 'ip -c a' still shows no wifi adapter
<tomreyn> vsdfd: i just realized the article i pointed you to does not actually explain how /etc/default/grub works. are you familar with this file?
<vsdfd> tomreyn with mtrr_spare_reg_nr=7?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: shouldn't be needed, but you can add it, too, yes
<vsdfd> tomreyn What I put on GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT will be added to grub when lauching linux? like if I went to grub and edited the kernel line with "e" and appended to "linux" line
<tomreyn> vsdfd: yes, it will, if you'll also run sudo update-grub afterwards.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: the difference to editing the grub menu on the fly is that when yxou edit the configuration file, it will persist across reboots
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: The reason I ask is that Live iso images aren't the only thing that Canonical releases, and they're intended to be used to install Ubuntu. They're read only squashfs images that you wouldn't want to use for a permanent desktop installation. Canonical also releases VM and container images, which are writable and are intended to just be deployed and used forever without another "installation" step.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: oops, i misread. no you don't want "mtrr_spare_reg_nr=7". if you want to specify "mtrr_spare_reg_nr", then it should be 1
<bumblefuzz> why would the adapter not show up if the kernel module is loaded?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: mtrr_spare_reg_nr specifies how many registers should remain untouched at this point so that other processes / drivers can still make use of them. like the intel gpu driver, which usually needs exactly one MTRR.
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: Making something like the Live iso might be what you want, since it's compressed and its read only nature *might* make atomic updates easier for you. But that depends entirely on how you want to handle updates of your apps / services and how you want to update the OS they run on, and whether you want the same non-atomic process for both (normal "apt update && apt upgrade") or you want to be
<Jordan_U> doing something closer to the snap process in the blog post we talked about earlier.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: and the reason i don't think you need to specify mtrr_spare_reg_nr at all is that ubuntu kernels are configured to spare one MTRR by default. you can verify this by running:   grep CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<vsdfd> tomreyn I disconnected. should be like this: https://termbin.com/o4gfc ?
<Jordan_U> Shikadi: Also, you might want to just pay for Canonical support for this. Community support is less likely to be familiar with embedded development and deployment.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: i'll repeat what is last wrote:
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> vsdfd: mtrr_spare_reg_nr specifies how many registers should remain untouched at this point so that other processes / drivers can still make use of them. like the intel gpu driver, which usually needs exactly one MTRR.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> vsdfd: and the reason i don't think you need to specify mtrr_spare_reg_nr at all is that ubuntu kernels are configured to spare one MTRR by default. you can verify this by running:   grep CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<tomreyn> vsdfd: "mtrr_chunk_size_128M" is badly formatted
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: Please run "dmesg --human | pastebinit" to pastebin all of the kernel logs from this boot.
<Jordan_U> bumblefuzz: Shikadi: I'm going to be away for anywhere from 5 minutes to a few hours, but I'll try to check back in with you both.
<vsdfd> tomreyn omg I am a dumbass, sorry
<tomreyn> vsdfd: personally, i would have added these kernel options to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, not GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/440961/grub-cmdline-linux-default-vs-grub-cmdline-linux
<sarnold> Shikadi: depending upon what you're trying to do, you may have better success with https://ubuntu.com/core -- you can have systems that do transactional updates without maintainer scripts failing all the time, etc
<tomreyn> vsdfd: a little typo, not a problem ;-)
<vsdfd> tomreyn Btw I was wondering, is it possible to know why this problem happened? I mean, did this happened because of something I installed or configured? I just wonder why this happen since I used ubuntu 16 with the same pc for a long time
<tomreyn> vsdfd: i don't know why exactly this happens. i thinkt he root cause is a buggy bios. but thios does not explain why earlier liunx versions can better work around it than later ones. this would suggest a regression rather. it only seems to occur on older hardware booting in bios mode (as opposed to UEFI), though.
<bumblefuzz> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vj3ngFRpDV/
<vsdfd> tomreyn http://termbin.com/t4vq
<vsdfd> tomreyn the "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value" is now gone but no video
<vsdfd> tomreyn I still have access to tty but lightdm still is on the black screen with blinking cursor
<tomreyn> vsdfd: can you try without    enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1    ? i'll read your log meanwhile
<vsdfd> tomreyn sure, thanks
<r1ppa> I am trying to troubleshoot an Ubuntu server that is using netplan, I see a netplan config file but the netplan binary will not respond, netplan try or netplan apply will not work, I also see system-networkd.service showing up as inactive and dead?? can someone point me in the right direction lol
<r1ppa> this Ubuntu has snap installed, it may have to do with this
<sarnold> r1ppa: why?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: i missed that you don't have a write-combining MTRR in reg07 (yours is "uncachable": http://termbin.com/yy18 vs "write-combining" at https://github.com/tomreyn/linux_mtrr_size_fix#what-is-a-mtrr ), so i guess this platform doesn't need to reserve one for the intel GPU, but maybe two. So I suggest we look at your earlier log again and pick a configuration with just 6 MTRR ("num_reg: 6")
<r1ppa> sarnold: I am not sure, was asked by another admin to look at this but I dont know much about Ubuntu let alone snapcraft
<vsdfd> tomreyn so line "gran_size: 32M         chunk_size: 64M         num_reg: 6          lose cover RAM: 30M". and on grub "mtrr_gran_size=64M mtrr_chunk_size=64M" ?
<vsdfd> ops, mistyped
<vsdfd> tomreyn mtrr_gran_size=32M mtrr_chunk_size=64M on grub?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: let'S actually start with lesser registers, just to make sure this approach actually works for you
<tomreyn> http://termbin.com/yy18 -> reg04 is the last one that's write-back, the remaining ones are tiny.
<sarnold> r1ppa: ah, it might be worth asking the other admin why he or she suspected snaps may be involved
<tomreyn> so let's go for num_reg=4 (with one spare, so 5 altogether)
<tomreyn> vsdfd: you'll loose more ram, but for the purpose of ensuring this actually is the right approach, let's accept this for now (we can try to squeeze out more later)
<tomreyn> vsdfd: so that'd be    gran_size: 256M         chunk_size: 256M         num_reg: 4          lose cover RAM: 318M
<vsdfd> oh, I thought it was for num_reg: 5 like you said in parenthesis
<vsdfd> ok
<r1ppa> sarnold: no its I that was suspecting snaps, I did a "find / -name "netplan" " and it only found the binary within snaps not /usr/sbin/netplan like I would have expected
<r1ppa> sarnold: there is however a yaml config for netplan under /etc/netplan/...yaml
<vsdfd> tomreyn I looked in my bios and the reserved memory for graphics is 512mb, I don't know if I said that before
<tomreyn> vsdfd: 5 registers - 1 register for the GPU (i'm not sure it will take it, though) = 4
<sarnold> r1ppa: oh wow, that's not been updated for a year :( -- any idea how you wound up with a netplan snap rather than using the netplan.io package?
<r1ppa> sarnold: not a clue, he told me the machine has been off for only 1 month
<tomreyn> vsdfd: you might actually want to increase the BIOS setting to 1 GB if you can (this would probably be the highest value you can set).
<tomreyn> vsdfd: but do one thing at a time
<r1ppa> sarnold: how do I have a yaml config for netplan under /etc/netplan but no binary for netplan? and is it normal for system-networkd.service to show as inactive/dead?
<Shikadi> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help, I stepped away from my desk for a while. I guess the VM images or the ISO images are fine for what I'm looking to do right now. The vendor for our development kit already pays Canonical for support, they've already done all the customization needed to run on their board. When they provide us their source, we will modify that for our own boards. Right now I'm just looking to get a general idea of what
<Shikadi> Canonical does since the end result won't be much different, so I'll try and look into their VM and ISO image creation
<Shikadi> sarnold: Core is cool, but it's not what our vendor supports, so we won't be using that. I could just wait until all the legal stuff works its way through and our vendor gives me the information I'm looking for, I was just hoping for a head start
<sarnold> r1ppa: given that that snap hasn't been updated in a year, it might be best to uninstall it and use whatever version of netplan.io ought to have been packaged with the release in the first place
<vsdfd> tomreyn http://termbin.com/483j
<sarnold> Shikadi: aha, yeah, I can understand that -- the 'release building' process isn't the easiest thing around
<r1ppa> sarnold: ok ty I will relay that info, what makes you sure the snap has not been updated in over a year?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: alright, did it help, though?
<vsdfd> tomreyn same black screen
<sarnold> r1ppa: snap info netplan
<tomreyn> vsdfd: hmm, i'm sorry then. can you change the reserved ram now?
<r1ppa> sarnold: "no snap found for "netplan""
<vsdfd> tomreyn in the bios? sure
<tomreyn> yes
<sarnold> r1ppa: hmm
<vsdfd> tomreyn uhm, you mena to 1gb? but I was thinking, with the development tools being more memory hungry, I am kinda having memory shortage already. Many times I will be using swap when I am using chrome with ~20 tabs + 2-3 vscode windows + something else running in the background that uses java, and I am on swap
<vsdfd> tomreyn so I am ok with 512mb, I don't use any graphical software in this pc, no games, I use it just to work
<tomreyn> vsdfd: okay, then 256 would be fine, too, i guess. my goal here is primarily to set it to just something else and see whether that changes the size of a register in     cat /proc/mtrr
<r1ppa> sarnold: also, I notice the netplan yaml states backend renderer to be networkd, the system-networkd.service is inactive and dead, is this normal?
<vsdfd> tomreyn oh I see
<r1ppa> sarnold: also, the admin told me that he was able to use "netplan apply" when it was last on, first thing I did was check $PATH and try to find binary but its just not there, only in snaps
<vsdfd> tomreyn would set this screen to be verbose help in anyway, instead of a black screen
<tomreyn> !bootlog | vsdfd
<ubottu> vsdfd: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<vsdfd> tomreyn I guess all this info is on the logs I am sending already right?
<vsdfd> tomreyn http://termbin.com/khoq same issue
<sarnold> r1ppa: that's harder to say -- on two of my easily accessible systems, my systemd-networkd.service is inactive and dead, but one is a laptop, and the other started life before systemd-networkd was a thing, so I'm not sure how far to trust either output..
<Deknos> is https://packages.ubuntu.com/ broken? every search returns an error
<sarnold> r1ppa: the 'system' netplan ought to be in the netplan.io package
<oscurochu> I am building a pc, and my video card isn't showing up with lspci and I can't figure out the bios settings
<compdoc> make sute the card is seated evenly in the slot, and attach the proper power connectors to the card
<compdoc> sure
<r1ppa> sarnold: apt list --installed does not have netplan in there, should I just be trying to install from source?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: sometimes something is logged to screen by the time the disk is not writable yet, or the logger isn't readdy to cache it to ram before writing it to disk, yet. so thos messages can be lost, but that's only the early ones
<sarnold> r1ppa: note that the apt package is netplan.io, not netplan; the snap package is netplan. it's *way* too easy to confuse the two :(
<tomreyn> vsdfd: all we really see on your logs (other than several acpi errors) is that "lightdm.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE" and "lightdm.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'." and "gpu-manager[1373]: Error: can't open /lib/modules/5.3.0-62-generic/updates/dkms"
<sarnold> r1ppa: (even worse, "netplan" already existed as a debian package, it's a calendar application! sigh)
<tomreyn> vsdfd: did you change the RAM assignmen to the GPU in BIOS, and if so, can you tell how much you assigned and show    cat /proc/mtrr     again?
<tomreyn> "gpu-manager[1373]: Error: can't open /lib/modules/5.3.0-62-generic/updates/dkms" is irrelevant
<oscurochu> The power connector is connected, a light on the gpu comes on, i would assume everything is connected properly.  I tried pulling it out and putting it back in too just to make sure but if I try to jam it in there any harder it might break, i think I'm using more than enough reasonable force
<tomreyn> vsdfd: is package "xubuntu-desktop" installed?
<vsdfd> tomreyn I set it to 256mb before booting and taking that last log file I sent. cat mtrr: https://termbin.com/gnoc
<chucara> Hi guys, a question before I dive too deep into this rabbit hole. I have a machine running Ubuntu Server, and I'd like to use KVM to host a Windows 10 VM. My server is headless. Can I do this? I'm not sure how to connect to it and install Windows after creating the VM with virt-install.
<vsdfd> tomreyn xubuntu-desktop installed yes
<r1ppa> sarnold: lol ok thanks for the warning, will try to see if the netplan.io package is on rescue disk
<tomreyn> vsdfd: so (comparing "cat /proc/mtrr" outputs now and earlier shows tht) the GPU does indeed reserve a write-back register (and the last one that's available) on your platform.
<SrPx> Just installed Ubuntu on my new XPS 13. How can I check if all drivers are installed properly?
<SrPx> Is there a software for that?
<sarnold> r1ppa: another option is to copy the netplan yaml file off to another system and use netplan generate -root-dir .... to read the different yaml, and output systemd configs, into another directory, then copy those systemd-networkd configs back, etc.. I'm not sure if that's easier / harder than moving a netplan.io package around;..
<sarnold> SrPx: try sudo ubuntu-drivers install
<r1ppa> sarnold: should the netplan package be on ubuntu-18.04.3-server-amd64.iso?
<sarnold> r1ppa: it should yes
<tomreyn> vsdfd: so, how did you install actually? i guess the installer did have graphical output?
<vsdfd> tomreyn xubuntu-desktop? sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<sarnold> r1ppa: poke around a bit, if there's a pool/ directory then check for pool/main/n/netplan.io/ directory
<tomreyn> vsdfd: how did you install ubuntu
<vsdfd> iso on a usb drive, formated the partition with ubuntu 16 and installed there using the graphical interface
<Jordan_U> chucara: I believe that the idea is that local VMs are supposed to be accessible through the same tools as remote ones. Do you plan to have Virtual Machine Manager running on a machine that does have a display?
<vsdfd> tomreyn everything was rock solid til today
<r1ppa> sarnold: strange there is no such directory, pool/main/network is there though
<sarnold> Deknos: thanks, it's been poked
<sarnold> r1ppa: man, I'm just missing *everything* today :(
<chucara> Jordan_U I'm just reading about that now. I wasn't really planning on it, as I don't think I'll ever have more than this one VM. The rest is running in Docker.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: and the only changes you made between it worked fine and now were? i think you said so before, but please tell me again.
<vsdfd> tomreyn what is the probability of this problem continues if I format the computer and do a fresh installation?
<chucara> Jordan_U: But I'm actually thinking I'd misunderstood how this worked. So right now, I'm testing the assumption that that KVM will create a VNC server on port 5900 and I can connect to that from a non-headless client.
<vsdfd> tomreyn let me check the history to be 100% sure I am not missing something, but If I remeber correctly none
<r1ppa> sarnold: any way to get the network working on this server without netplan? I am guessing due to not having the ifdown/up commands I am screwed lol
<tomreyn> vsdfd: maybe some update caused it, you can review those in /var/log/apt/history.log
<sarnold> r1ppa: you can run ip a commands by hand
<sarnold> r1ppa: or dhclient, if it's dhcp allocated..
<r1ppa> sarnold: I got statis info, and its wired, just need to set it up
<vsdfd> tomreyn I editted "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc" and added at the end "/usr/bin/numlockx on", when I was trying to make numlock work, but I remember rebooting after and everything was fine
<vsdfd> lol
<r1ppa> sarnold: err I meant I got the static IP info
<vsdfd> tomreyn there is an entry for "unattended-upgrade"
<vsdfd> tomreyn snapd:amd64
<tomreyn> vsdfd: i don't see how a snapd upgrade would have caused it. but maybe undo the numlockx change for now, just to try.
<tomreyn> you can just comment it out.
<tomreyn> or rename the file
<oscurochu> I found this link that explains that my gpu might not work until I boot the os... am I understanding this correctly? https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1032007/
<vsdfd> tomreyn is there a problem if I disable unattended-upgrade in the future?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: no, but you'll want to ensure you get upgrades manually then
<vsdfd> tomreyn so this all started with this screen: https://i.stack.imgur.com/yDNID.jpg
<SrPx> sarnold: ty
<vsdfd> tomreyn but it took very long, enough time for me to make my breakfast and eat it, and I looked online and I found some post saying that it was ok to reset the machine, so I did, and after that hell broke loose
<vsdfd> tomreyn I am saying this because I don't remember if I stated that earlier
<tomreyn> vsdfd: you didn't. but i don't think this caused it, nevertheless, try preventing hard resets, instead use ctrl-alt-del, or this in the future:
<tomreyn> !sysrq | vsdfd
<ubottu> vsdfd: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> vsdfd: for the mtrrs, i think you should go for a configuration with one more register than you have now
<tomreyn> vsdfd: alternatively, undo the configrations for now and see whether the kernel can handle it automatically
<vsdfd> you mean remove the custom config on grub?
<razorback> Hello. I just updated to Ubuntu 20.04 from 18.04. I noticed that volumes opened with cryptsetup do not show in "Files" application anymore. Is there a way to restore 18.04 behavior?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: there's one more thing you should try at some point, but this won't solve the current problem , it may just give you a better user experience once things are fixed:
<tomreyn> !acpi_osi | vsdfd
<ubottu> vsdfd: If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> vsdfd: yes, remove the custom config on grub is something you can try, as it doesn't seem that this is really the cause.
<vsdfd> tomreyn so maybe I interrupted an upgrade that was going on or something and I should do it manually?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: you can also compare the logs of your latest successful boot and the first unsuccessful one. journalctl --list-boots    and    journalctl -b -X    where -X indicates the boot number from the list
<SrPx> hey, i'm trying to enable the fingerprint reader on my dell xps 13, but it says "Could not access any fingerprint readers"; what does that mean?
<chucara> If netstat is telling me 127.0.0.1:5900 0.0.0.:*, does that mean that VNC (port 5900) is only listening on localhost?
<tomreyn> vsdfd: if you interrupted an upgrade then    sudo dpkg --configure -a    and    sudo apt -f install   should normally fix it, and     sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade     should not report any errors afterwards.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: those are all the tips i can provide now, and i need to go to bed, way too sleepy. so try those one by one, but first try to work out what you (or the background package updates) changed that may have introduced the error. and do give 20.04 and 18.04 live images a try.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: and consider installing a proper xubuntu 18.04 instead.
<tomreyn> good luck!
<vsdfd> tomreyn ok, thanks
<vsdfd> tomreyn I think dist-upgrade did it
<vsdfd> tomreyn lol
<tomreyn> vsdfd: you mean it introduced the problem, or it fixed it just now?
<vsdfd> tomreyn It fixed just now
<vsdfd> tomreyn there you go, I hate when I am dealing with a problem and I have to go to bed before being able to fix it. My friend calls it "sleep with anger". I know you weren't the one experience the problem but was helping me anyway so now you can sleep well lol
<sarnold> vsdfd: on the other hand, sometimes your brain thinks of the solution overnight and gives it to you in the morning :)
<tomreyn> vsdfd: :) i might have worken up at 3 am realizing i should have told you to install the pending upgrades before we spend an hour on black magic of juggling MTRRs around.
<tomreyn> vsdfd: but i think you may still want this black magic if the messages prevail. and the other hints can also help.
<tomreyn> so, i'm glad you installed those updates, and it fixed whatever was the problem. good night.
<vsdfd> sarnold hahaha it's great when that happens
<vsdfd> tomreyn good night man, thanks a lot
<r1ppa> sarnold: ok I got the ip setup with IP command, brain farting here, how do I make this work on reboots? rc.local set the command manually? been so long I did it this way
<SrPx> stupid question, but how on Earth I right click on the XPS 13 on Ubuntu? I have been googling for an answer for the last 10 minutes to no success
<SrPx> oh, got it, i need gnome tweaks and then enable fingers on mouse click emulation. of course :P
<pavlos> SrPx: https://medium.com/@pck/ubuntu-18-04-fix-for-right-click-not-working-touchpad-issues-40037ff249e1
<SrPx> pavlos: weird that by default I wanted the mac-like behavior, but actually it was disabled entirely
<SrPx> i also had to manually enable fingerprint scanner
<SrPx> anyway, seems like my xps is all good now
<pavlos> SrPx: ok
<SrPx> is there anything i must do before start using it?
<SrPx> pavlos: ah, thanks (:
<Grt> Can anyone recommend a tutorial or session on how I might attach a debugger to APT/dpkg?  I'm trying to debug a postinstallation file from zsys, but all I know how to do is insert echo's into the script... which is a horrible thing to do... looking to educate myself on a better way
<pavlos> grt does "dpkg --debug=help" help?
<sarnold> r1ppa: once you get networking back, then you can install netplan and fix things :)
<r1ppa> sarnold: yes thanks doing that now, my admin friend installed netplan calendars!! I did warn him lol
<Grt> pavlos, looking into this now thank you! :)
<sarnold> r1ppa: haha :D love it
<SrPx> weird question, but is there any app that allows me to click anywhere on the screen with the keyboard in a quadtree-like fashion? as in, whenever i want to click, the screen is split in 4. i press a keyboard key to select a quadrant. then it is split in 4. over and over, until im at the right area i want to click
<SrPx> yes that would be somewhat inefficient but im just wondering
<sarnold> SrPx: if there is anyone in #a11y on irc.gnome.org they may know something off the top of their heads
<sarnold> I've seen something like that, absolutely ages ago
<pavlos> SrPx: maybe tmux can do that
<SrPx> interesting, thanks :)
<SrPx> adding xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap to .xinitrc has no effect, is it a known bug2
<SrPx> ?^
<yelowfish> hi all.how can i screenshot or pause the screen after the grub and before ubuntu logo,its too fast,there is a red text error message something
<sarnold> I've used my phone's video recorder to capture errors that happened before logging starts to work
<yelowfish> still too fast.cant focus lens
<yelowfish> @sarnold
<sarnold> dang
<yelowfish> what do you that screen?
<yelowfish> the screen before the ubuntu logo
<pavlos> yelowfish: maybe boot without "quiet splash" ?
<yelowfish> ive seen that setting somewhere on bios.hmm
<pavlos> yelowfish: ctrl S (pause), ctrl Q (resume)
<yelowfish> great! tnx
<yelowfish> any other suggestions pls.. too fast for ctrl s
<yelowfish> the messages on that screen is just around >5lines
<yelowfish> less than 5lines i mean
<sarnold> perhaps someone you know has a high-end phone with very high framerate video recording? "slo-mo" feature or similar..
<yelowfish> ok.wil try.tnx all
<yelowfish> failed to start LSB: QEMU KVM module loading script.  -- is this serious ?
<sarnold> you won't be able to use KVM for your VMs until you figure that one out
<sarnold> it shouldn't be enough to keep you from booting, though
<yelowfish> whats a KVM?
<sarnold> KVM is a kernel interface to CPU features that allows for near-native speed virtual machines
<sarnold> virtual machines used to be intolerably slow despite really incredible engineering effort -- but the KVM feature combined with vt-x and vt-d features in intel processors and similar features with different names in amd processors, and similar features in other architectures, allow for virtualzation that's almost as fast as native code execution
<yelowfish> saw this.its a 4yo solution,still applicable? https://askubuntu.com/questions/785639/ubuntu-16-04-failed-to-start-lsb-qemu-kvm-module-loading-script
<yelowfish> tnx btw for the definition
<sarnold> yelowfish: It depends upon why you've got the error message; if you never use virtual machines then yeah you just keep deleting libvirt / qemu etc packages until it's gone :)
<yelowfish> im still using VM
<sarnold> ah then you'll have to do more debugging to figure out what's going on
<yelowfish> hmm. il just do a fresh 20min reinstall
<yelowfish> is it possible to clone just the OS,usually the source partition should be equal to the destination partition
<yelowfish> *source partition size = destination partition size, i mean
<Grt> pavlos, craziest thing but I went through all the dpkg --debug levels (including 20000) and got almost no output... the dependencies one gave output but maybe I was using it wrong
<Grt> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a --debug=2000  <--- is this legit?  Because it produced no additional debugging output from normal...
<sebsebseb> hi
<yates> i downloaded ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso - can i burn this on a flash drive and create an installable live ubuntu usb flash drive?
<Bashing-om> yates: Yes, to another USB flash drive.
<yates> Bashing-om: can i do this with basic linux tools (dd) or do i need some sort of live usb creator?
<Bashing-om> yates: Just install to the flash drive ( provided it is large enough for the uncompressed file system ) from the install .ISO as normal - directing the installer to the correct flash drive.
<yates> i'm doing this from fedora; the .iso file is on my fedora 31 machine
<yates> nm
<yates> i can use ubuntu too - i'll do that
<sarnold> yates: dd works great
<Bashing-om> yates: Fedora is LVM . I do not know beans about Gentoo, however.
<sarnold> yates: many distros have a 'cp' that can write a file to a block device in the same manner as dd, but I don't know which ones.. anyway it's handy to skip all the extra linenoise with dd if your cp has the support
<yates> dd if=ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdX
<yates> ?
<yates> as simple as that?
<yates> (making sure you get the "X" right..)
<sarnold> yeah
<pavlos> Grt: when I tried it with debug=1000 I got lots of debug info but with 2000 did not show the same and more ... weird
<pavlos> Grt: try debug=73000 (which is 40000+20000+10000+2000+1000)
<cthulchu> Hi people! I'm looking for a distro that would work/have drivers for Intel HD Graphics 3000. I'm trying to have ubuntu-based distro running on my old HP ProBook 4530s
<cthulchu> the default distro doesn't load. it freezes on the black screen saying UBUNTU in the middle
#ubuntu 2020-07-17
<sarnold> cthulchu: hmm, i'm accustomed to thinking of intel hd graphics as being pretty simple by comparison, and less likely to be the cause of something like that
<sarnold> cthulchu: you could try the server installer, and see if that fails the same way or not
<cthulchu> the server meaning having no gui?
<cthulchu> I'm pretty sure my issue is with GUIs
<sarnold> exactly
<sebsebseb> !version |  cthulchu
<ubottu> cthulchu: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sarnold> so try an installer with no gui and see if that's related or not :)
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: which version
<sebsebseb> of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> what kind of lap top too?
<cthulchu> 20.04, HP ProBook 4530s
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: how old is that lap top ?
<cthulchu> I think I bought it around 2005
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: 2005 oh
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: "2005"  yes ok that can expalin some things then :D
<sebsebseb> if it's that old
<cthulchu> my wife just installed 20.04 on her much newer dell and it works amazingly good. In fact, better than win10
<sarnold> oh! I thought it was 2010-ish era
<sebsebseb>  cthulchu yes but that's a newer lap top
<cthulchu> so now I wanna try it out too
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: you been trying on something rather old
<sarnold> is it x86-64 or 32bit?
<cthulchu> I... think so.
<cthulchu> ye
<cthulchu> it may be 32x
<cthulchu> max 8 gb ram
<cthulchu> that kinda hints...
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: right so Linux used to be rather good for old lap tops
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: from 2005, it still can be
<sebsebseb> but times have changed a bit when it comes to distros and gui's etc
<cthulchu> maybe I should use a fork? like mint?
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: that may or may not help
<cthulchu> what would you do?
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: it might be GNOME actasully that's causing the issues too
<cthulchu> I'm 90% sure it's GUI that causes the issues
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: where as if you try say for example,  Ubuntu Mate,  or Xubuntu or Lubuntu  it may work better
<sarnold> try to figure out what processor it has -- if it's 32 bit that means doing something completely different than if it's a 64 bit chip..
<tomreyn> https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-probook-4530s-notebook-pc/5060880/document/c02794658
<cthulchu> ok
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: also Ubuntu is mostly dropping support for 32bit now as well, but that's a seperate issue
<cthulchu> ye
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: if you got a 64bit proccesser in there, that shoudn't be a problem
<sebsebseb> v0lksman: lets take, well if I can explain this :D  let's take this as an example,  GPD Micro PC ( I have one )  hardware is a bit differnet,  so I have a feeling I can't run GNOME on it, since the hadware isn't quite powerful enough, but I know Mate works, Ubuntu Mate got ported.  an old lap top is a bit like that too :D
<sebsebseb> that was meant to go to you cthulchu
<sarnold> the B810 processor on that list, that I'd never heard of before, says it's 64 bit instruction set. sorry for teh diversion. :)
<tomreyn> if it's hd graphics 3000, it will be 64-bit
<cthulchu> oh
<cthulchu> I'll try mate
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: if your graphics card is rather old, I would expect it to get some issues with modern versions of GNOME yep
<cthulchu> KDE too, I imagine
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: but something such as Mate, which is the fork of GNOME 2,  which was very popular in 2005 as well
<sebsebseb> that should work hopefully !
<cthulchu> thanks!
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: you could also try xubuntu or lubuntu but those have been changed a bit since I think, and aren't as light waight as they once were etc I belive
<sebsebseb> and work a little differently now
<cthulchu> I don't think there are x86 i5s?
<cthulchu> all i-cpus are 64x
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: also Unity 7 is in the repos, yes that got dropped by default, but once you got one of thoe working, you could try that too, it might work on your old lap top probably will
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: I have tried on lowe poerewed mini pc's or it's been reocmmended etc, and it worked well,
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: x86  65 is 64bit,
<sebsebseb> as longa s you got a 64bit proccesser in that the amd64 iso as it would be called should work sure
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: last Ubuntu version that's still supported and has 32bit ISOs still is 18.04
<sebsebseb> oh and that even came with unity 7 by default which I just meniotned above
<cthulchu> I have an intel i5 CPU in that laptop
<cthulchu> I doubt it's a 32x cpu
<sebsebseb> yep that should be fine then
<cthulchu> ye
<sebsebseb> but your graphics card is very old !
<cthulchu> indeed
<sebsebseb> and so you may be stuck with other gui's that aren't as powerful etc, such as Mate and that
<sebsebseb> yeah modern plasma 5 would probably get some issues too
<sebsebseb> kde
<cthulchu> that's fine. I wanna use it for coding and movies mostly
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: yeah I would recommend Ubuntu Mate,  Lubuntu, Xubjut, you can try those frolm the live sessions before even installing
<cthulchu> ye, will start with Mate and then try the rest if it doesn't kick in
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: good luck have fun, and brath life into the old lap top :)
<cthulchu> ^)
<sebsebseb> !mat3
<sebsebseb> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: remember you can install other ios's into an install too
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: you just need something to install from etc,  but if you then instal a gui that doesns't work you may get back into the terminal you mentioend
<sebsebseb> other ones, above, other GUI's
<cthulchu> that's a bit too complex
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: no it's not
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: you get things from the repos
<sebsebseb> you know waht the repos are ?
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: you just need a base install, and ideally with a GUI of some sort that works, and then you go from there
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: I usually install lot's of GUI's or well used to,  they can conflict sometimes a bit depending on what you have installed, sometimes.  but I would expect if you put Ubuntu Mate on first, then also  installed xubuntu lubuntu and even unity 7 all into it, should be all fine,  but that's up to you.   Mate should be good enough genearlly :)
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at https://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<sebsebseb> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: and then you log into differnet interfaces from the log in screen, you could even try one that you won't get an Ubuntu ISO of but are just really old and light waight, like open box and flux box and such, but those  don't really do that much
<sebsebseb> in repos
<cthulchu> yes, so the issue was with the discrete graphic config in BIOS. I disabled it and now it works like a charm
<cthulchu> damn linux became so much better since I last used freebsd back in 90s, lol
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: what did you disable ?
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: and now GNOME 3 works? GNOME Shell ?
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: Desktop Linux is in a usable state for years now, but boring as well
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: I am waiting for GNOME 4 and KDE Plasma 6 :D
<sebsebseb> when the developers get bored enough and make those
<cthulchu> Mint started working. But I'm gonna try Gnome now.
<cthulchu> I disabled discreet graphic option in bios. Switchable graphics or something like that
<sebsebseb> not sure what that does uqite, but sure that might help
<cthulchu> I think the laptop actually has two cards. One is Intel HD and another one is AMD Radeon something
<sarnold> cthulchu: oh sweet!
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: oh  old AMD Radeon graphics in there too hmm
<sebsebseb> yes I think some lap tops did have both acstaully
<sebsebseb> Intel graphics and AMD
<sebsebseb> hence sarnold going sweet
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: it will be sweet if you can get the modern GNOME 3 working well enough on there with it's interface, and KDE Plasma 5 as well
<cthulchu> I have a similar thing in my newer Dell G3: it has an intel HD card and an Nvidia 1050 or something
<sarnold> it was more about the fix :) but yeah, it's possible you might be able to use bumblebee or whatever to try to get both performance asnd low power when wanted..
<bparker> > Desktop Linux is in a usable state for years now
<bparker> topkek
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: and maybe even GNOME under wayland instead of xorg LOL, but probably not on your old 2005 or so lap top
<sebsebseb> bparker: desktop Linux has been mostly boring since   Unity got dropped, and GNOME 3 got rather stabble
<sebsebseb> it mostly just works :)
<sebsebseb> but that makes it boring too, since not much inovating going anymore. or not stuff we acgtsually see anyway
<cthulchu> Unity as a game engine?
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: no the old interface Ubuntu used to use for a bit,   when they otherwise went GNOME 3 in the background, they just didn't go with their interface by default for years, and had their own instead
<cthulchu> ye, makes sense
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: now it uses the default GNOME 3 interface, but with a few of their changes
<sebsebseb> by default
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: but Unity 7 can work much better than GNOME 3's GNOME shell, on older computers or less powered once, hence why I mentioned it
<sebsebseb> or less powered ones
<cthulchu> oh, I see
<cthulchu> interesting
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: so what's on the computer?  you got a mint and an ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> Unity 7 is no longer made, but its in the ubuntu repos
<cthulchu> well, I tried mint live and it worked. I'm gonna try default installation of ubuntu now, with gnome
<cthulchu> I expect it's gonna be perfectly cool
<ax562> #j #nvidia
<sebsebseb> cthulchu: have you tried ubuntu  20.04  with gnome,  the normal one?
<ax562> lol
<bparker> you mean gnome3 that forces people to not support tray icons anymore?
<sebsebseb> bparker: yes the trash icon on the desktop, that's one of the Ubuntu/Canonical changes to it
<sebsebseb> that's in Ubuntu by default
<sebsebseb> little things like that
<DrMax> well, there are a number of weird defaults in the "normal" Gnome...
<sebsebseb> DrMax: such as ?  :D
<DrMax> like hot-keys
<DrMax> win-3 doesn't switch to 3rd desktop
<DrMax> it launches the 3rd app on your bar
<sebsebseb> I don't use key board short cuts like that
<DrMax> or flips desktop to bring you back to the last instance of that 3rd app
<DrMax> neither do I! that's why they're disabled on my box
<sebsebseb> I guess mine are enabled, I just  don't use them
<DrMax> win-3 switches to 3rd desktop (upto win-0 for desktop 10)
<sebsebseb> oh right
<DrMax> I also use win-s for a terminal/shell instead of ctrl-shift-t (or whatever the default is)
<DrMax> might as well use that key
<DrMax> but otherwise, I find the default gnome in 20.04 to provide a most cromulent experience
<cthulchu> lol, Ubuntu offers to connect an MS account
<cthulchu> how noble :)
<cthulchu> okay! it works!
<cthulchu> I only don't like that it asks for a pwd every time I install anything
<cthulchu> can I do passwordless sudo both in GUI and console?
<sarnold> yeah, there's a NOPASSWD flag that you can add to /etc/sudoers -- check the sudoers(5) manpage for details, but it's a miserable manpage, stackoverflow is probably more helpful there
<sarnold> sadly the one machine I thought might have NOPASSWD doesn't have it, heh. I don't know how sudo on that machine works without a password, maybe that user account has no password??
<cthulchu> maybe
<cthulchu> thanks, I'll stackoverflow it, hehe
<cthulchu> and what do you use for irc?
<cthulchu> oh, there's hexchat
<cthulchu> I'm gonna use it then
<sarnold> I use irssi on a cloud instance
<sarnold> I can't recall how to log in to an admin account on that machine, the user account I use for irssi doesn't have privs of any sort
<cthulchu> oh I so damn regret not installing it earlier. This is AMAZING!
<cthulchu> It's been on the back of my mind for years
<cthulchu> damn I think I'm gonna have it on my other laptop too.
<sarnold> awesome :D
<cthulchu> do you use something like iterm2 to replace the native terminal app?
<sarnold> I use urxvt
<sarnold> from package rxvt-unicode
<sharpie> im trying to setup automatic updates on 20.04. the guides I have read recommend editing "20auto-upgrades". I cureently dont have that file in the directory, is there another package I need to install, or I am good to create, and populate the file with the recommended settings? any incites are appreciated.
<tomreyn> sharpie: https://wiki.debian.org/UnattendedUpgrades#Automatic_call_via_.2Fetc.2Fapt.2Fapt.conf.d.2F20auto-upgrades refers to this file (and explain how to create it), but i'm more used to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades (which is (also?) provided by the unattended-upgrades package)
<sarnold> sharpie: is unattended-upgrades installed?
<sharpie> #/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ is populated with several configuration files , however , it is missing the one in particular file.
<Bashing-om> sharpie: The system default settings are in /usr/share/unattended-upgrades/
<Bashing-om> Will have both the 50unattended-upgrades and the 20auto-upgrades files with the system defaults.
<Bashing-om> Copying both files over to the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d directory will reset it to the defaults.
<sharpie> tomreyn, I do have the 50unattended-upgrades file. I have changed it to my liking. Im still missing the 20auto-upgrades file. I will check the link you provided. thank you.
<sharpie> Bashing-om, thanks you. will check now
<tomreyn> ony my 18.04 system, while the unattended-upgrades configuration is in 50unattended-upgrades and 20auto-upgrades does not exist, 10periodic enabled unattended upgrades via 'APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";'
<tomreyn> 20.04 could differ, of course.
<sharpie> thanks a lot people, I finally have the file in place! on to further configuration and testing!
<tomreyn> run    apt update    once to rule you that you have duplicate instructions (it should warn about it)
<cthulchu_> okay, now I'm here from an Ubuntu! woohoo!
<cthulchu_> just wanna say that Gnome Tweaks should totally be a part of the default package
<cthulchu_> It's ridiculous to not have it by default
<sharpie> sarnold, unattended-upgrades is installed, just wanted to reply to your response.
<quackgyver> Can I assume that it's safe to install different software that do the same thing without them somehow overwriting and interfering with each others' installations?
<quackgyver> For instance, if I install and set up a VNC server, can I assume that its integrity will remain even if I install and try a different VNC server software?
<quackgyver> Is this something that you can generally assume when using Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> quackgyver: if those are ubuntu provided apt packages, that's guaranteed. i assume this also applies to snaps.
<sarnold> quackgyver: if all the packages come from the ubuntu archives, they'll generally have Conflicts: or Breaks: statements in their packaging to prevent problems, but there's something like 60k packages... that's a lot of combinations..
<quackgyver> Yeah, I only use apt packages.
<tomreyn> i mean ubuntu provided debian packages (via ubuntu apt repositories)
<sarnold> sharpie: cool cool, sounds good :)
<quackgyver> Alright great. Thanks for the info.
<lotuspsychje> quackgyver: also its adviced to be carefull with the vnc protocol, depending of your use case, it could be a security flaw
<quackgyver> Well, I've followed all the available instructions on how to set up firewalls, SSH etc.
<quackgyver> And it's running on a low permission account.
<quackgyver> So hopefully that'll be enough.
<quackgyver> I'm mostly just bothered by the fact that my vnc server won't allow for user accounts with passwords longer than 8 characters
<quackgyver> which is absolutely insane.
<quackgyver> So that's why I wanted to try a different software.
<tomreyn> if it was to break with apt / dpkg installations, you'd see messages such as "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/somepackage.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/path/to/some/file', which is also in package someotherpage"
<lotuspsychje> quackgyver: it might be a good idea to nmap your port on external ip to see, and take a good care of your intrusion logs too, vnc gets hammered a lot
<SrPx> I can not make xmodmap load on startup no matter what I do. Instructions on the internet just don't work. At all.
<SrPx> I just want to remap Caps Lock to AltGr, and swap Ctrl/Alt keys. Is there a way to do it on the latest Ubuntu that actually works?
<SrPx> Shouldn't be so hard
<sarnold> SrPx: where are you stuck? do you have a working file you'd like to install? does it work when you run xmodmap by hand? how are you trying to run it?
<quackgyver> lotuspsychje: What does that mean? Can you ELI5 what you're suggesting I do?
<quackgyver> I'm not that experienced with Linux.
<quackgyver> I mean, I understand the security problem that you're describing, but I'm not getting the nmap thing.
<SrPx> It works when I run xmodmap by hand. I've tried adding "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" to "~/.xinitrc", "~/.xsession" and other places and it just doesn't load on startup. I always need to open a terminal and type it manually.
<SrPx> sarnold: /\
<SrPx> "~/.xprofile" too
<lotuspsychje> quackgyver: if you want to tighten your system, its always a good idea to look at your own system from the outside world, how possible attackers see you, try nmap -PN -sV external-ip-here as a test
<quackgyver> ah i see
<lotuspsychje> quackgyver: the possible attackers would portscan vulnerable services/open ports so its good to investigate
<quackgyver> Looks good to me. I've closed most ports with the firewall
<quackgyver> So the only ones I see are the ones I've intentionally installed servers for
<quackgyver> Thanks for the tip!
<lotuspsychje> welcome quackgyver
<tomreyn> quackgyver: i'd actually advise against having VNC listen to incoming connections on an internet connected interface. you shoud always wrap it up through ssh if you're going through the internet.
<quackgyver> It'd still be listening to incoming connections via SSH though?
<sarnold> yes, but hopefully on the other side of an ssh key authentication
<cthulchu_> oh gnome's authentication prompt is annoying
<cthulchu_> dunno how to remove it
<cthulchu_> just deleted the keychain.
<cthulchu_> will try reloading and trying to install something again
<quackgyver> Ah alright.
<quackgyver> Thanks for the tip!
<sharpie> am I looking ok as far the updates are concerned? Any other considerations I should be aware of? It's just a personal server, not production. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j3KbsQnwRp/
<cthulchu_> ok, how do I remove the password?
<cthulchu_> I made a mistake of setting it. I didn't expect Ubuntu to ask me for it every single time I install or delete something
<cthulchu_> damn this is just bad user experience
<tomreyn> sharpie: i see nothing wron g on this output. it will be a more interesting test case when you actually have pending updates
<sarnold> sharpie: seems sane enough, just keep an eye on it every few days for a while
<bindi> cthulchu_: you are required to enter a password when installing Ubuntu - that's security for you!
<sarnold> sharpie: and don't forget you've got to reboot to get new kernels :)
<tomreyn> cthulchu_: passwords are cached for a while, so you wouldn't normally be asked for them every time
<cthulchu_> sure
<cthulchu_> how do I disable that "security"?
<bindi> make your system less secure?
<cthulchu_> indeed
<cthulchu_> I don't need macos approach here
<cthulchu_> I'm looking for more freedoms than I had in Windows. Not less.
<cthulchu_> oh, I think I found it
<cthulchu_> sudo passwd -d `whoami`
<bindi> don't delete your password
<bindi> i'm pretty sure that locks you out of sudo
<sarnold> definitely test that on a test account first :)
<cthulchu_> it doesn't
<cthulchu_> if you set the nopwd for sudo
<cthulchu_> I did that
<sharpie> sarnold, Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "true"; I haven't dug into this, but I tend to think this should take care of kernel upgrades.
<cthulchu_> wow!
<cthulchu_> this thing still asks for a pwd!
<cthulchu_> only I don't have it anymore
<cthulchu_> wow
<cthulchu_> damn, the UX here is not as good as I thought it would be
<bindi> do you install and remove software on a daily basis?
<cthulchu_> I wonder if KDE has the same issues
<cthulchu_> it doesn't matter
<cthulchu_> maybe I do
<bindi> I've cranked UAC up to the max on my windows machine, log in on a normal account, and it always ask for the administrator password when I do something - just like sudo works on Ubuntu
<kontra2> I am not able to launch applications with with wine on rpi4
<cthulchu_> that's cuz you're not a sudoer on win
<cthulchu_> make that an admin account and BOOM! no pwds!
<bindi> it still asks for UAC and you have to press yes or no..
<sharpie> tomreyn, sarnold , thank you for all your help. Ive been out of the game for a while, but I used to be an op in #mailscanner. I'm glad to see the people are still so generous with their time and knowledge.
<cthulchu_> that can be disabled
<bindi> dude, that's the point
<cthulchu_> windows is much much less frustrating after you configure it
<bindi> you dont want it disabled
<cthulchu_> oh please don't decide what I want for me
<sarnold> sharpie: hah, I didn't realize unattended-upgrades could reboot, too :)
<cthulchu_> I know it's not the best practice
<tomreyn> sharpie: mailscanner! nice. :) and you're welcome.
<sarnold> sharpie: I'd rather pick and choose when reboots happen :D
<cthulchu_> that said, the best practice are NOT best in every case
<kontra2>  I am not able to launch applications with with wine on rpi4 in ubuntu 20.04
<sarnold> kontra2: is that supposed to work?
<cthulchu_> I wonder if this... bug is about Gnome, or it appears in KDE too
<quadrathoch2> cthulchu_ that's not a bug
<cthulchu_> It is
<cthulchu_> once the password is deleted, it should not ask forit
<cthulchu_> so it should conduct a check whether the pwd exists before asking for it
<kontra2> sarnold: it has worked in previous versions on pc
<cthulchu_> maybe it cached it
<sarnold> kontra2: well, sure, but rpi4 is an aarch64 processor, not an amd64 processor, not an x86 processor
<cthulchu_> maybe I should delete the pwd and reboot
<cthulchu_> will try doing that
<Blakeanator400> Im having issues getting any sound out of my logitech g560 speakers. I have ran alsa to see if they were muted, i have re-installed pulseaudio and alsa, I have also tried using different usb ports but nothing has worked......Do Logitech speakers work with Ubuntu?
<sarnold> kontra2: *maybe* wine can run the arm windows binaries, but I know next to nothing about the ARM builds of windows
<sarnold> kontra2: but you won't be able to directly run binaries built for an amd64 or x86 processor on an aarch64 processor
<sarnold> kontra2: *maybe* qemu can do software emulation of an amd64 or x86 processor, and maybe that'll be enough to run wine, but I'd be very surprised. no one ever accused the aarch64 procesors of being fast :(
<quadrathoch2> i guess with having a ryzen cpu, and it's super slow to emulate arm64, I don't wanna know what the other way around would result
<SrPx> How can I find the keycode for AltGr (ISO_Level3_Shift)? When I press the right Alt of my keyboard, it says 108, but I believe that is different from AltGr, since it doesn't output the expected characters.
<tomreyn> SrPx: this is me pressing AltGr+e (€) on a German keyboard layout https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zgBMZHJK3Q/
<cthulchu_> guake is a nice terminal!
<cthulchu_> not as awesome as iterm2 but it will do
<cthulchu_> and I couldn't figure how to use gnome with no pwd
<cthulchu_> looks like, just like macos, it forces you to use one
<sarnold> loads of people set up ubuntu without a password in the installer
<sarnold> don't they?
<sarnold> or is that just "autologin"?
<sarnold> I've nevre particularly wanted a password-free system myself, but I'm pretty sure it's easy enoug to get in the installer
<sarnold> I don't think gnome would care much one way or the other, it's pretty flexible
<sarnold> anyway, time for me to run :) have fun
<cthulchu_> I think it's autologin or something
<SrPx> tomreyn: thank you so much
<SrPx> sadly, my Ubuntu stopped booting entirely after I attempted editing "xkb/keycodes/evdev" to replace Caps Lock by AltGr.
<SrPx> it doesn't load anymore at all.
<SrPx> doesn't even get to the login screen.
<SrPx> is there anything I can do other than reinstalling it all again?
<tomreyn> !recovery | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<sarnold> SrPx: dpkg -S xkb/keycodes/evdev  to find the package that owns the file, then apt install --reinstall
<sarnold> SrPx: if you want to fiddle with keyboard mappings, use setxkbmap(1) instead
<SrPx> thanks, I was able to get root on recovery mode
<SrPx> sarnold, ubottu: ty
<sarnold> SrPx: it was tomreyn who knew the handy recovery mode botthingy :)
<sarnold> time for me to bail, have fun
<SrPx> sarnold: yea but I was going to ask how to recover the original file
<sarnold> SrPx: ah! :D
<SrPx> it worked, uff
<SrPx> surgical
<tomreyn> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> not i, you!
<SrPx> tomreyn: so, there it seems that AltGr is 108, exactly the same value I see. But you can output special characters with it, I can't. Weird
<SrPx> even weirder, if I remap AltGR or Caps Lock to ISO_Level3_Shift, I'm able to output all the special characters of my keyboard layout
<SrPx> I have no idea how ISO_Level3_Shift is related/different from AltGR or AltR though
<sharpie> tomreyn, yeah mailscanner was the shit. we used it for hundreds of of domains. clamav perl, spam assassination, and Julian was great about providing support. Not sure about the product now, but it was impressive at the time.
<sharpie> sarnold, I totally understand. However for my purposes (wireguard, unbound, pihole) , I'll be ok with a couple minutes of downtime
<cthulchu_> uh, I enjoy Ubuntu too much
<cthulchu_> odd... even chrome works faster
<cthulchu_> for some reason
<cthulchu_> I wonder why
<tenissonben> is there a way to make output of bash command invisibe(not redirect), like we can do with input using ssty -echo, is there something we can do to hide the output?
<Squarism> im testing my 3d in a game. I get screen tearing. in windows i knew i could enforce some vsync thingy with directx settings. In linux, i have no clue.
<fake128> hey all
<Furai> Hey, what was the channel for graphic team? Guys who take care of nvidia builds?
<cthulchu_> it's odd that I can't perform ctrl+shift+arrows to select a whole word to the left or right
<cthulchu_> I wonder if there's an extension that makes it possible. It's a small thing, but would be ice to fix
<devilspie> Hi all, ever since I installed Ubuntu 20.04, I have been having this weird problem. My HP laptop suspends after being locked for more than 20 minutes. I have tried many options but none of them worked. I didn't have this problem in Ubuntu 19.04. Please help
<cthulchu_> oh, no, my bad, it works. just had to switch my layout change hotkey from ctrl_shift
<NerdsVsJocks> Good evening, use network manager, connect to the internet and vpn service. since a recent update vpn disconnects w/o regular connection disconnecting, picked the option in the connnection options to 'only connect through vpn'. how do I fix this?
<karstenk> Good morning! I got my new ultrawide 32:9 screen and would like to have  three monitors on that single screen. Reading a lot about fakexrandr, xrandr, wayland, xorg, X11. But all I try is not working. Iam ending in karsten@tomws01:~$ xrandr --listactivemonitorsMonitors: 30: DP-0-1 1280/297x1440/340+0+0  DP-01: DP-0-2 2560/594x1440/340+1280+02: DP-0-3 1280/297x1440/340+3840+0
<karstenk> But Iam still on a single screen of full size.
<karstenk> my system ist kde 5.18 on ubuntu 20.04LTS
<karstenk> no and I do not want to use awm or other tilling manager.
<karstenk> so first of all, why xrand --listactivemonitors show 3 monitors, but my environment is still a single screen. Where does this listactivemonitors effect not my desktop? I expect to have 3 Monitors in configuration, but still one.
<karstenk> that discussion is about 3 years old https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2017-March/058634.html  and linux in general has no option to split a single screen into multiple?
<JediMaster> Hey TJ- , I thought the CPU melting/monitor modelines were sorted, but I'm seeing things getting slow and CPU hitting 80C with the fans on max, and the clock frequency of the Core i5 dropping down to 1Ghz from 3.8Ghz - Do you have any ideas how to pinpoint what it is that's making the CPU heat up? I'm seeing high temperatures, high loads (5-10 with 4 cores), but I'm also seeing 25% user, 25% sys and 50% idle cpu, it's really weird.
<Furai> JediMaster, did you rule out that your machine is simply dirty inside and isn't cooling down properly?
<JediMaster> It's a Core i5-7600T
<Furai> Like, when was the last time you had cleaned it inside and reapplied thermal paste/thermal pads?
<JediMaster> Furai, I did think of that, I've cleaned the stock intel CPU cooler out
<Furai> Is that a laptop?
<JediMaster> However, I don't see these issues when booting into Windows 10, with the same tabs open in Chrome, doing the same work with the equivilant apps
<JediMaster> Furai, no, small ITX motherboard desktop system
<JediMaster> It did appear to be monitor related at one point, TJ- helped me out with it
<Furai> And if you run any benchmarking tool on windows machine, can you get the same issues of it overheating?
<JediMaster> I'm using the onboard/on-intel-chip GPU driving dual 4k screens, one HDMI and one DP, and the DP monitor seemed to be causing the issues
<JediMaster> Furai, no, hence I think it's something on the Ubuntu side
<JediMaster> I am expecting a much more capable cooler & fan to arrive today, but it's not a fix for the issue, it'll just protect the CPU
<JediMaster> And hopefully make it a damn site quieter, all I can hear is the CPU fan revving from about 75-100% constantly
<Furai> Throttling already kind of protects it.
<JediMaster> I saw it hit 90C while throttled
<JediMaster> that's almost dye melting temperatures
<JediMaster> But the issue really is that while I'm doing very little, e.g. right now I've only got IRC and on a skype call, and the machine is falling over
<JediMaster> The CPU is hitting 70C
<TJ-> JediMaster: Is it a desktop or laptop system? I'm suspecting poor thermal compound on the CPU
<JediMaster> Hey TJ- , desktop, remember the issues earlier in the week with the Modleine on the Asus 4k DP monitor?
<JediMaster> TJ-, I don't see this behaviour while actually stressing the machine in Windows
<JediMaster> CPU runs nearly 15-20C lower in Windows, which is not something I like typing.
<JediMaster> you were looking at the EDID issues on the intel driver I believe
<tartar> how can i `adduser` without having to fill in the name, email, etc?
<JediMaster> Just opened Chrome and CPU is hititng 80C =/
<TJ-> JediMaster: I know, which means it's not physical then, or the windows drivers better handle the thermal issues before it hits the throttling stage
<tartar> (i don't care about their values)
<TJ-> JediMaster: I suspect then this is related to ACPI and so-called C-states (lower power ratchets in the CPU die)
<JediMaster> TJ-, yeah, just in case I've got a huge hefty CPU cooler & fan on it's way today
<TJ-> JediMaster: remind me - did you try the acpi_osi+ workaround for ACPI issues?
<JediMaster> TJ-, no, do you have any details?
<TJ-> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<JediMaster> Skype call just finished and the load is dropping, CPU down to 51C. hmm
<rud0lf> Skype is a weird thing
<rud0lf> i've read somewhere they captured it sending encrypted data to server with no user activity
<rud0lf> maybe it's just keepalive signal, maybe it's not
<JediMaster> Now in yet another meeting, Google Meet this time, no issues now
<tartar> anyone?
<lovelytingy> hi i have a issue i have linux as host os & window7 in virtualbox i want to use qualcomm 9008 that i attched to linux using usb but window need serial port how i do that anyone
<lovelytingy> guys plz
<JediMaster> TJ-, love the domain =)
<JediMaster> What TLD is that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kaddi> I'm running 20.04 and have an unencrypted install. I'm looking at adding a user with an encrypted home directory (for work purposes). Is there a good way of doing this? I would like to avoid to have an external drive I need to mount and decrypt before being able to access the home directory?
<kaddi> in a similar way: how doable is it to have that user account on an external drive?
<TJ-> kaddi: we /used/ to use ecryptfs but that bit-rotted and is no longer maintained so was stopped. It's an option if pushed. Kernel now supports per-directory file-system encrpytion for ext4 but so far Ubuntu has no automated tooling to set that up, but would be the preferred option
<kaddi> TJ-: per directory encryption sounds pretty awesome. Thanks! I'll have a look if there's a tool I can use for that. Do you know if there's any repositories I should look at or just take it to google and see what comes up?
<Ben64> Finally upgraded to 20.04.... can't get keyboard shortcuts to work for a couple keys, disabled shortcuts for calculator and volume up, yet those keys still do those functions. Where else can I check?
<JediMaster> TJ-, excellent description of the issue and fixes, however I've got a very minor fix for your Windows-acpi_osi instructions, the last echo command should be after the "sudo update-grub" otherwise the updated config has yet to be written and it shows the same result "Existing command line" one
<raghukamath> hey guys are there any devs from snapcraft here?
<raghukamath> wanted to provide feedback on the krita snap which has file system permission issue
<JediMaster> TJ-, as the sed command modifies /etc/default/grub but the config() function looks at /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which isn't modified until update-grub is run
<Ben64> ok got shortcuts working, had to manually disable everything in dconf-editor, log out, log back in, then set shortcuts
<TJ-> JediMaster: nicely spotted - script is OK but the config line should be repeated
<TJ-> JediMaster: actually no it is correct; I think you misunderstood the code
<TJ-> JediMaster: ah no, I see it now, doh
<foxen__> heyo o/
<foxen__> how can I debug resume from suspend not working? Instead I get a hard reboot
<foxen__> not sure where to start on that one
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: search for acpi issues in your dmesg
<yelowfish> hi all.i created a partition for files,but it keeps on saying : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of...
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | foxen__
<ubottu> foxen__: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<foxen__> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<yelowfish> already change the permission settings of that partition while on root.
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: for a realtime logging, try journalctl -f and suspend/resume see what errors you get
<coconut> Anyone knows where to find natural scrolling for mouse on mate desktop?
<foxen__> lotuspsychje: will i be able to see the logs after it reboots?
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: not realtime journal, you need another -b flag afterwards to lookup previous logs then
<foxen__> thanks again :)
<foxen__> so journalctl doesn't have any specific info for me :(
<foxen__> the lsat entries before the reboot are just about the suspend
<foxen__> s/lsat/last
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: could you pastebin your dmesg please, volunteers can take a look for you
<yelowfish> is there an issue with xfs partitioning & 16.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> yelowfish: to get specific help, we advice to ask your detailed question specificly to the channel so volunteers can try helping you the best possible
<lotuspsychje> !details | yelowfish
<ubottu> yelowfish: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<yelowfish> hi,sorry.
<yelowfish> this drive is picky.it always wants me to be a root user before i can use it for storing files.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : Do you know where I can find the log for snap application holding the shutdown time ?
<yelowfish> im linking all the default folder to this drive,ie: desktop,my documents,downloads,and it doesnt mount automaticaly
<nbusrone> There is a work around but I wanted to know which snap application can't be shutdown http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/12/slow-shutdown-stop-job-running/
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: is an installed snap preventing your system to shutdown?
<yelowfish> i tried alot already,i might overcomplicate the issue :(
<nbusrone> <lotuspsychje: same problem which this issue http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/12/slow-shutdown-stop-job-running/ .It wait for snap to exit , count timer is 1:30minuites but i wanted to know which apps that preventing it to shutdown
<yelowfish> i just wanted this drive to give access,read,write and act as non root
<nbusrone> /var/log   ? I didn't find any snap at syslog
<AlexMax> For some reason it's now taking an exceptionally long time for the icon bar on the left to populate
<yelowfish> it was partitioned to xfs prior to installing windows and ubuntu..
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: bug #1873550
<AlexMax> It wasn't always like this, but after an update now I log in and the icon bar on the left is blank for like 30 seconds
<ubottu> bug 1873550 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Snappy daemon reaches 1min30s timeout during shutdown process" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873550
<scythefwd2> appears the bluetooth / wifi pcie card on my destop board isn't well liked by ubuntu, at least the bluetooth part.  Anyone got a hardware recommendation for one?
<foxen__> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FkjfkzBJMn/  hopefully I have the right info in here?
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: what gives lsb_release -a
<foxen__> i am on bionic, 18.04
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: wich point version?
<foxen__> ah sorry 18.04.4
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: on ubuntu studio or so?
<foxen__> no, the kernel is lowlatency because I recompiled it
<foxen__> I can switch back to a more supported one
<foxen__> but I don't think it's a kernel issue
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: yeah please boot into the current bionic kernel please for testing
<foxen__> okie
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: also for acpi issues, its adviced to biosupdate
<lotuspsychje> foxen__: i see your bios is from 2014, doublecheck?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: could add your experience to this bug, and affect yourself?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje: Ok , i will add it , I can't find the snap log on which applicaiton holding , the most from sys is "Jul 17 07:05:31 ng-desktop snapd[2842]: storehelpers.go:438: cannot refresh: snap has no updates available: "core18", "gnome-3-28-1804", "gnome-3-34-1804", "gnome-calculator", "gnome-characters", "gnome-logs", "gnome-system-monitor", "gtk-common-themes"
<nbusrone> "
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: before you shutdown, journalctl -f to see a realtime of whats happening to your system, often snapd/snaps live their own life in there, doing things
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: wich ubuntu version does this occur?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje: Thanks i will try it , it happen few time already ,.My system is 18.04 , and snapd 2.45.1
<lotuspsychje> !info snapd bionic
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Daemon and tooling that enable snap packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2.45.1+18.04.2 (bionic), package size 19366 kB, installed size 95424 kB
<lotuspsychje> allrighty nbusrone
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje: I am at the latest version , check with 2.45.1+18.04.2 size : 97.7 MB Download : 19.8 MB at synaptic
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: feel free to pastebin your df -h
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FNbmYWMYbR/
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: nothing special snaps installed hmmz
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje: I suspect either /snap/gnome-system-monitor or /snap/gtk-common-themes/ since i always open system-monitor but the system monitor wasn't from snap.Maybe gtk since i install gnome-flashback
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: im not really sure its caused by some snap, ive seen several services lagging before the same way on shutdown, a stop job is running for..
<lotuspsychje> network, snapd, plymouth
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: you have the same issue on both gnome3 and gnome flashback?
<kontra2> how to install qemu on rpi4?
<kontra2> how to install qemu on rpi4?
<deltreey> firefox still seems pretty bad with touchscreen.  I can't just drag the page up and down/side to side; instead I have to try to select the scrollbar.  Is there a setting to help with that?
<BluesKaj> kontra2, ask in #raspberrypi chat
<kontra2> ok I will 😊
<lotuspsychje> deltreey: an alternate for touch devices, is trying out unity desktop instead of gnome, compare touch support?
<deltreey> I'm on cinnamon at the moment
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : never try gdm3 but it seldom happen , there is a time while I install chromium though snap and shutdown with timer as before.
<deltreey> but I can pull down unity and see if it helps
<kontra2> BluesKaj: but I am using ubuntu mate desktopify edition
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: what i always do  is install preload and haveged, then trim down startup items and tweak systemd services, it might influence your boot & shutdown times
<AlexMax> Hrm.  I installed Kubuntu-desktop from a Ubuntu install, and after giving it a whirl I uninstalled it.  But now my Qt apps don't have correct fonts
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : any guide for the tweak to trim down those setting ? thoug boot time doesn't effect much since it's still fresh install 18.04 with ssd , not over  a minutes for boot but the snap timer is 1:30minuites , not often.I will set the timer to lower again.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : I will file the bug afterwards , thanks anyway will type journalctl -f to look for anything issue again when shutdown.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: type: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop from a terminal to see all your startup items
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: another option could be jumping to 20.04 soon, much faster overall then bionic
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : but 20.04 not running well on gnomeflash-back with lack of setting i suppose.
<zzarr> Hello!
<kontra2> lotuspsychje: I installed wine on rpi4 running on desktopify edition of ubuntu mate 20.04, but I couldn't get any .exe apps to install with it.
<zzarr> I can't get PulseAudio to recognize my 5.1 sound over HDMI om an AMD V1605B Ryzen SoC
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : my startup app https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QbFzC54Vf8/
<kontra2> I contacted you day before yesterday, if you remember lotuspsychje
<akik> there's something called safe graphics in the 20.04 installer. it seems to add nomodeset kernel parameter. that makes the install not able to start the gui in a qemu vm using -vga virtio
<JediMaster> TJ-, :-) again thanks for the help, not sure it's made any difference yet as it doesn't always happen, but I've just got a monster 135W TDP rated heatsink with copper heat pipes for the 35W TDP CPU, it really can't overheat now =), BRB installing it now!
<Ublx> I had a message with "Please install GLIB 2.28, libavcodec53 and libavformat53 for Ubuntu." - what packages do I have to install for those three?
<Ublx> Or is there a search tool where I could find them for myself?
<Ublx> Don't tell me google. ;)
<tomreyn> what was the source of this message, which ubuntu release are you running?
<Ublx> It's TWS, a trading tool, and I am using 18.04, tomreyn.
<tomreyn> Ublx: libavcodec53 and libavformat53 packages are available for ubuntu 18.04. you don't want to try to install a different version of glibc
<akik> Ublx mentioned glib
<tomreyn> libglib2.0-0 is v 2.56.4 on 18.04
<tomreyn> newer is usually fine
<Ublx> The first two packages cannot be found by the system, tomreyn.
<tomreyn> oh sorry i was wrong,t hose versions aren't available on 18.04
<tomreyn> those were available back on 12.04
<tomreyn> libavcodec57 libavformat57 are on 18.04
<Ublx> So, the program asks for old libraries. Do you think it's possible to solve this with 18.04?
<Ublx> Ah, I'll try.
<kontra2> brb
<Ublx> Both packages are already installed. I got the message.
<Ublx> What about the libglib2.0-0?
<Ublx> Okay, libglib2.0-0 is also already installed ... :(
<SrPx> Does anyone know why changing the “/usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us” file causes my setxkbmap command to stop working?
<SrPx> I've been stuck on this problem for hours and I can't figure it out
<SrPx> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/598954/why-changing-the-usr-share-x11-xkb-symbols-us-file-causes-setxkbmap-to-stop-w
<SrPx> Here are the changes I made, nothing important, just remapped some symbols and it loads fine. Why would it break setxkbmap? Makes no sense.
<SrPx> *sighs*
<akik> why doesn't ubuntu 20.04 stop at the grub menu when i press left shift?
<lotuspsychje> akik: you might need to edit grub timeout
<Ublx> I just checked another time: All 3 libraries are already installed. Do you have another idea, how to solve it, tomreyn?
<alexeightsix> whenever i watch a video (youtube, vlc) or simply move a window around it will lag, how can i fix this
<lotuspsychje> akik: sometimes grub menu is hidden style
<akik> lotuspsychje: it booted really fast, i had to be quick
<AlexMax> Why is it that when I shut off extensions in the GNOME tweak tool nothing about my desktop changes?  I'd like to shut off the ubuntu shell and desktop icons  but turning it off does nothing eveen after a logout/login cycle
<AlexMax> actually, can anybody hear me?  I'm using a matrix bridge and  I'm not sure my questions have been seen...
<akik> AlexMax: yes
<Salatwurzel> AlexMax, try it with the gnome tool "extensions", i had some problem with that stuff in the tweak tool too
<AlexMax> ah, thanks
<Salatwurzel> AlexMax, should be preinstalled afaik, if not just install it. "gnome-extensions" :)
<AlexMax> i understand the nature of community support, but for a moment I was worried that the reason people weren't reasponding might've been because the matrix bridge might be glitched or something
<AlexMax> thanks
<AlexMax> I presume you mean gonme-shell-extensions
<AlexMax> Ah, there we go
<AlexMax> that seems to do a thing
<AlexMax> thanks
<Salatwurzel> np bro
<AlexMax> yeah, i think I prefer having more space on the left, and desktop icons never seemed to work right when dragging from a desktop icon elsewhere
<tomreyn> Ublx: no, other suggestions from me, i don't know that software. Talk to their support, I'd say.
<SrPx> okay I finally fixed the issue
<SrPx> by rewriting the us file symbol by symbol
<SrPx> now it is the same file as before but it doesn't crash setxkbmap lol
<SrPx> the last thing I need now is to remap Caps Lock to AltGr (i.e., to output special characters) with setxkbmap. how I can do that?
<SrPx> I've tried `setxkbmap -option caps:lv3` but that doesn't work
<SrPx> or basically, how exactly can I output the 3rd/4th characters of my keyboard layout?
<SrPx> `setxkbmap -option caps:ralt_rctrl` doesn't work either
<flyn4x4> tomreyn Thank you once again, I didn't do anything after chatting with you yesterday, but today I booted into 20.04 live usb and wifi didn't work then I booted into my 20.04 upgraded from 18 and it just worked. Don't know what changed but ill take it.
<SrPx> Just to be clear, the keyboard layout allows us to have 4 characters on each key, but I can only output the left ones: https://imgur.com/a/pvOzVUD
<Ublx> tomreyn: thanks anyway
<akik> lotuspsychje: the grub timeout was 0 in /etc/default/grub
<JediMaster> Hey TJ-, *cough* (not COVID), found out what it was for sure
<TJ-> JediMaster: go on :)
<TJ-> JediMaster: didn't take the the plastic insulator off the CPU? :D
<JediMaster> TJ-, as I went to replace the stock intel heatsink and fan, the whole thing was loose because of those dreadful plastic lugs they use to anchor down into the motherboard
<JediMaster> TJ-, lol not THAT bad!
<TJ-> :P well so it ws phyiscal but Windows didn't stress it nearly as much
<JediMaster> yeah, it was really weird, no issues at all in Windows, but in Linux it really suffered from the CPU throttling
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: the difference betweenthe live system and the installed system will be that the installed system will have updated packages, with bug fixes.
<JediMaster> TJ-, running idle before at 50C, and 90C when loaded, using 50% CPU but throttled way back to 1Ghz
<JediMaster> TJ-, now it's at 31C idle and completely silent (not bad considering it's 25C in here), and about to test at load
<JediMaster> This heat sink is a monster. It's 2/3 the size of the motherboard (mini ITX)
<JediMaster> and virtually silent with the fan at 100%
<JediMaster> Which you'd expect from a good 120mm fan that is nearly the size of the motherboard
<flyn4x4> tomreyn makes me want to go research kernel bug fixes in the last 3 days...
<tomreyn> flyn4x4: start by reading the changelogs. i forgot the details of what we discussed yesterday, so (only!) if there's something you're looking for help with now, please repeat the details.
<flyn4x4> ;D
<JediMaster> TJ-, 49C under continuous load with stress with CPU at 3.2Ghz, damn that's much better =D
<JediMaster> TJ-, I suspect the reason that disconnecting the DP 4k monitor relieved the issue in the first place was simply because the GPU is on-chip on the CPU and was just enough work to push the CPU temp into throttling
<JediMaster> The machine is gloriously fast now, really snappy. Sticking with Ubuntu for the desktop now! No idea why Windows works so well while the CPU is melting, I suspect Ubuntu is better at protecting it from damage
<JediMaster> it was running 10C hotter than T-Junction specification (80C max for the CPU die)
<JediMaster> For at least the last few months, eep
<JediMaster> TJ-, thanks again for the help
<jamesbond007> i have a swap partition. i want to delete it and use swapfile instead. how to go about this. i have already created a swapfile - with fallocate
<quadrathoch2> jamesbond007 swapoff /dev/sdxX, delete the partition, repurpose the free space, (if you didn't mkswap /path/to/file) swapon /path/to/file
<kotek> quadrathoch2:  there any advantages over a swap partition?
<quadrathoch2> i guess you could resize the file however you want after setting up the system, if you would need space, or rather use more swap for suspend
<quadrathoch2> it's just a little bit more versatile
<jamesbond007> the flexibility is extremely liberating
<TJ-> swap isn't need for suspend, only hibernation
<quadrathoch2> TJ- thanks for the correction, I always guess the wrong one :x
<TJ-> quadrathoch2: I know how it is :)
<jamesbond007> quadrathoch2 swapoff: /dev/sda2: swapoff failed: Invalid argument
<jamesbond007> it was already inactive so i am deleting the partition now; skipped swapoff step for now.
<quadrathoch2> jamesbond007 what happens with sudo swapoff -a
<jamesbond007> i am still waiting for the partition to be deleted. it is taking longer and longer..
<quadrathoch2> how are you deleting it?
<jamesbond007> disks gui
<jamesbond007> executed swapoff -a
<jamesbond007> again waiting
<pavlos> can you paste /etc/fstab
<jamesbond007> Error deleting partition /dev/sda2 : Failed to inform OS about changes on the /dev/sda Partition(s)2 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use. As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use. You should reboot now before making further changes.
<jamesbond007> (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<jamesbond007> this is the error message that i have received which was on my screen and now i have closed
<pavlos> swapon -s will show swap devices
<jamesbond007> https://pastebin.com/nRnHJ4kY
<jamesbond007> result of swapon -s
<jamesbond007> pavlos what now
<quadrathoch2> jamesbond007 could you paste the output of /etc/fstab
<jamesbond007> https://pastebin.com/63784Rki
<pavlos> swapoff /dev/dm-0, then swapon -s should show used=zero
<jamesbond007> quadrathoch2 https://pastebin.com/63784Rki
<pavlos> some info ... https://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155
<catbeard> hi all, what is the correct way to assign multiple public static ips on a single interface using /etc/network/interfaces
<catbeard> ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS bionic
<Linkandzelda> might be a silly question but how do i use "ssh-copy-id" if password authentication is not enabled?
<pavlos> catbeard: you mean like eth0:0 points to ip1, eth0:1 points to ip2 ... look for interface aliasing
<quadrathoch2> Linkandzelda well how are you authenticate without a password or key?
<Linkandzelda> quadrathoch2: i have 1 machine's key on the server already, and figuring out the best way to add other keys of other machines
<quackgyver> Anyone here good at TigerVNC?
<pavlos> catbeard: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration, look for this section "Multiple IP addresses on one Interface"
<quadrathoch2> Linkandzelda  add it to authorized_keys
<quadrathoch2> the pub key
<Linkandzelda> quadrathoch2: ok, will do it that way then
<jamesbond007> thanks quadrathoch2 pavlos
<jamesbond007> i need to restart the system
<jamesbond007> have a good day
<pavlos> yw
<SrPx> Is there any way to remap shortcuts on Chrome on Ubuntu?
<catbeard> pavlos: tried that
<catbeard> getting a RTNETLINK error
<SrPx> For example, I want <C-h> to go a tab left.
<jrgilman> Hey guys, still having audio issues with my set-up where audio just randomly decides to cut out. I've been watching dmesg like a hawk with music playing in the background and when i notice it cuts out i check, but there doesn't seem to be any information. I'm on Ubuntu 20.04 and I'm using a Focusrite Scarlett Solo usb sound card. The sound card is connected via my thunderbolt 3 dock so this could potentially
<jrgilman> also be a problem area, but I don't see anything in the logs. Am I looking at the wrong logs?
<toxic> hello everyone, I'mm looking for the equivalent ip6table rule to the following 2 iptable v4 rules :
<toxic>  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i br-lan -p udp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.1:5353
<pavlos> catbeard: are you using netplan? can you post it?
<toxic> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i br-lan -p tcp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.1:5353
<toxic> My issue is that I don't know how to specify the destination port 5353 on the ipv6 fd16:f15:81bf::1
<toxic> ::1:5353 at then end will most likely not work for me :(
<catbeard> pavlos: there's an update for that in apt
<catbeard> but i don't know if i'm using it
<catbeard> how would i tell
<_Sym_> toxic, like this: $IP6TABLES -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to-destination [::1]:$PROXY_PORT
<pavlos> toxic: try [ ipv6 ]:5353
<toxic> thanks a lot !
<SrPx> Ok, seems like there is no way to remap shortcuts on Brave at all. Only on Linux. (wtf)
<SrPx> I wonder how the no-mouse people manage to browse sites then? Do they just give up and use the mouse?
<toxic> _Sym_: and pavlos, thanks a lot, sadlly I'm on openWRT and it seems their ip6table has no NAT table : -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to-destination [::1]:$PROXY_PORT
<SrPx> I'm just trying to make next/previous tab consistent on all apps. Shouldn't be that hard *sighs*
<SrPx> on osx it is literally a single system setting
<toxic> ip6tables v1.8.3 (legacy): can't initialize ip6tables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<_Sym_> toxic, its a kernel module
<toxic> oh, found it for openWRT ;) thanks
<_Sym_> CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6=y
<toxic> ip6tables-mod-nat
<pavlos> catbeard: do you have /etc/network/interfaces file? if not, you're using netplan
<toxic> _Sym_: it seems to work fine now, thanks a lot !
<SrPx> Okay, I've tried on Brave, Chrome, Firefox, I've tried several extensions and nothing allows me to remap Next/Previous tab to <C-h>. At all.
<SrPx> Honestly disappointed, Linux was supposed to be more configurable than Mac and Windows but you can't remap shortcuts?
<toxic> if you could help me understand why you replaced PREROUTING with OUTPUT, that would help me understand. I have 2 DNS servers running, one on port 53 which I want not to use, and one on port 5353 which I want to be used instead.
<SrPx> For example, Chrome has no remappings, so you need an extension. But the extension doesn't work on Ubuntu, only Windows. So either way you can't remap shortcuts on Chrome on Ubuntu,
<SrPx> Firefox has an extension that supports Linux. But it can't bypass Firefox's native bindings, so you can't remap <C-h> at all
<pavlos> catbeard: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-static-ip-address-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux section "Ubuntu Server" shows you a netplan example, you have to tweak lines 7-10 and add enp0s3:1
<SrPx> I'm mind-blown
<_Sym_> toxic, im using the examples provided for dnscrypt-proxy
<Jordan_U> SrPx: We're happy to provide support when we can, but when nobody has an answer to your question it doesn't help to just complain. If you'd like a productive way to complain that might actually reach developers then you can file a bug report.
<toxic> I thought I needed to "cath" the trafic early, I don't understand how an OUTPUT rule could match it before it reaches my dns server running on port 53
<toxic> _Sym_: ah, ok, so maybe I need to keep my prerouting stuff and just use the [::1]:port syntax
<_Sym_> toxic, https://github.com/syphyr/dnscrypt_proxy_prebuilt/blob/master/dnscrypt-iptables
<SrPx> Jordan_U: sorry, I'm just venting. I expected shortcuts would have a better system-wide treatment on Linux, specially considering it is used by people that love to automate and configure their workflows; but seems like that isn't the case. I'm not complaining though, just a little bit disappointed. Not anyone here's fault, sorry if I made it seem like so
<SrPx> I mean I am sharing the good experiences too so yea
<_Sym_> toxic, I think OUTPUT just covers all outgoing requests
<toxic> yeah, no problem, I used my prerouting rule with your ipv6 address syntax and I'm rebooting the router to test ;)
<_Sym_> toxic, PREROUTING: Immediately after being received by an interface. POSTROUTING: Right before leaving an interface. INPUT: Right before being handed to a local process. OUTPUT: Right after being created by a local process.
<_Sym_> so I'm using OUTPUT because its on localhost
<_Sym_> you would use PREROUTING if its coming in on another interface
<Brandybuck> Hi all - Is this a forum where I can ask some newbie install questions?? If not point me to the right place please...
<quadrathoch2> this is a chat rather than a forum. but all support questions are welcome here Brandybuck :)
<_Sym_> if its related to ubuntu
<Brandybuck> I had to gt the Mrs a new laptop so I am trying to install ubuntu 20.04 LTS on aher old HP Elitebook 640G1… created a bootable USB stick booted into it and told it to install and have fun…. It did
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: Your comment seems to have been cut off at "It did".
<Brandybuck> Install done remove stick reboot…. tried to PXE boot so I got into the BIOS and removed PXE boot option… now it says cannot find OS on the HD… I know it finished the install including the SSH server etc…. boot is set to UEFI CSM(?)   What am I doing wrong… Tried legacy boot and I am at the same place
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: Are you booted from an Ubuntu LiveUSB on that machine at the moment? If not, that's the first step to help us get the information to troubleshoot this.
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: Please boot said Ubuntu LiveUSB via UEFI (not CSM). We can get more information that way.
<Brandybuck> I can boot into the 20.04 LTS stick… What info do you need and I can get it Different computer different room…Actually I downloaded the server version of LTS and used that…
<Brandybuck> Will do… Give me a few I will bgo get the stick and go boot the system and get back here
* el changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 20.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: You'll have an easier time getting us information from the Desktop LiveUSB than the server LiveUSB I think.
<Brandybuck> OK… In that case I will get the desktop live USB and boot into it..
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: First thing that would help would be the output of "sudo efibootmgr". Do you know how to run commands in the terminal and post the results to https://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<Brandybuck> Yes and Yes…. I am an odl SunOS schnock… and BSD gue so command lines donot worry me I am at home on them most of the time
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: I'll be gone for 30 minutes to an hour (maybe dropping in quickly before then, maybe not). But others here will likely be able to help you, and if not I do plan to be back and will look at what you have posted since I left.
<Brandybuck> Thank you guys
<quadrathoch2> Brandybuck just post the output when you are ready
<openface> i have virtualbox-6.1.6 installed by .deb packages from website but apt-get mechanism does not find but it's in system how can i remove it perm
<openface> only dpkg -l shows it
<openface> i mean apt-get remove not helps
<openface> :)
<mbeierl> openface, dpkg.  dpkg -r package
<openface> nt helps
<openface> rc  virtualbox     6.1.10-dfsg-1~ubuntu1.20.04.1 amd64        x86 virtualization solution - base binaries
<mbeierl> what is the name of the package from dpkg -l?
<openface> this is -l dpkg
<mbeierl> it says it have been removed (r) but there are configuration files that it left behind (c)
<mbeierl> so the binaries are not installed anymore
<openface> then purge
<openface> right
<openface> heh now removes it
<mbeierl> correct, purge will get rid of anything else
<openface> mbeierl: however thank u
<mfilipe> is there a way to boot a virtual machine in the startup and give the gpu to it? without run x11/wayland
<tomreyn> mfilipe: maybe you're looking for something like this? https://looking-glass.hostfission.com/
<tomreyn> you can also instruct linux not to use certain pci devices, which can then be reassigned to a VM
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how well this would work with an integrated gpu, but with a dedicated it can work.
<mfilipe> tomreyn: thanks for sharing :)
<mfilipe> do you know if i use the looking-glass-client package it is going to work properly?
<tomreyn> i don't even know exactly what "it" is, so no.
<tomreyn> that's "no, i don't know"
<mfilipe> alright
<mfilipe> tks
<tomreyn> telekinesis sucks?
<SrPx> great news: found a browser called Vivaldi that does allow for custom shortcuts!
<SrPx> Still a little bit disappointed with Brave, Chrome, Firefox not allowing custom shortcuts on Ubuntu even through extensions, but at least some developer thought about that.
<Jordan_U> mfilipe: Are you trying to do gaming in a Windows VM on top of Ubuntu?
<SrPx> a quick question: I've been configuring and customizing this Ubuntu for >15 hours already, installed many apps, changed many system files... what happens if I migrate to another computer? do I have to do all of this again?
<tomreyn> !discuss | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: Are you having trouble getting the output of "sudo efibootmgr"?
<tomreyn> SrPx: okay, this last one IS a support question. ;-)
<Jordan_U> tomreyn: SrPx's question seems like a very relegant support question to me.
<Brandybuck> No … Just finished downloading the Live CD give me about 10 minutes and I will post it...
<SrPx> Jordan_U: he was talking about the comment about the browser working. Will move those comments to #ubuntu-discuss, my bad
<openface> mbeierl: removed it
<tomreyn> SrPx: thanks!
<openface> mbeierl: but again it says me old installation found i see dir in /opt/virtualbox with files
<SrPx> just to add to the question, perhaps some kind of tool that scanned up all the apps I have installed, all the system configs and all the changes that I made to system files, and then applied that to another machine would be great
<tomreyn> SrPx: so about moving to a new computer: if it runs the same ubuntu release, you can dump and restore the list of installed packges to the target, and you can back up and restore the configurations you have.
<Jordan_U> SrPx: No. With the main (and decently major) exception of proprietary graphics drivers and UEFI boot entries (this is critical, or things won't boot at all) you can simply move a drive from one machine to another. Almost all hardware detection is done at boot / runtime, so generally Ubuntu (and other distros) don't "care" when hardware changes, as long as the new hardware has good support of course.
<Jordan_U> !etckeeper | SrPx
<openface> custom del
<tomreyn> !info etckeeper
<Jordan_U> SrPx: https://etckeeper.branchable.com/ is great, though admittedly it's much more useful if you are already familiar with git from using it for source code revision control.
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.12-1.1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 27 kB, installed size 148 kB
<SrPx> Interesting. Are all system configurations (like gnome tweaks) stored on etc? What about app-specific configurations like shortcuts, do they go there too?
<hggdh> SrPx: you can also use 'dpkg --(get|clear|set)-selections' -- this will list all installed packages, and it is a way to know what packages you installed on the machine. Now, combine it with etckeeper, and you would be able to repeat the install
<hggdh> SrPx: granted, some assembly required...
<hggdh> SrPx: this would allow you to reproduce *system* settings. For personal settings, apart from backups from the appropriate directories under ~/, I am not aware of a way
<Jordan_U> SrPx: System wide settings are almost always in /etc/, per-user configuration is almost always in ~/.config (that is, /home/youruser/.config , which is a "hidden" directory because it starts with a '.'). There are also a decent number of programs that store configuration right in the home directory, like ~/.profile as that was historically where user configs were stored.
<SrPx> Jordan_U: so, in other words, making a backup of my entire home folder should bring app-specific customizations like shortcuts, right?
<Jordan_U> SrPx: Correct.
<tomreyn> yes. but be aware that some software will store full paths in those configurations you have. as well as hostnames, and user names. so you may need to edit those are copying if the environment differs on the target system.
<tomreyn> and sometimes just editing those with just a text editor wont be an option
<mbeierl> openface: if you're sure it's uninstalled, you can always rm -rf that directory
<tomreyn> but this mostly refers to what's in your $HOME, less so to what's in /etc
<Brandybuck> @Jordan_U - Just booted USB and went into try USB mode gimme a sec for the efibootmgr results
<SrPx> I see
<catbeard> pavlos: figured it out
<catbeard> it was right all along
<catbeard> but the ip wasn't assigned in onapp
<catbeard> was bound another instance
<Brandybuck> @Jordan_U - Just posted it
<jrgilman> Okay I think this isn't an issue with my sound card, but is actually an issue with my thunderbolt3 dock
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: You need to also post a link to it here.
<Brandybuck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8bxN4PtDnF/
<Brandybuck> oops sorry about that
<Brandybuck22> just logging in on the Linux live cd Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: No worries :) You don't currently have any UEFI boot entries for some reason. That can be fixed in a few ways, but I'd like to start by gathering more information about what you do have.
<Brandybuck22> k
<Brandybuck22> ok
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck22: Please run "sudo apt install pastebinit boot-info-script" (if it doesn't find the boot-info-script package, we may need to enabled universe first), then run "sudo bootinfoscript --stdout | pastebinit" and give us the URL it generates. This will give us a lot of information about your system that can be helpful when debuggin boot problems. If you want to see what information there is before
<Jordan_U> uploading it, then run "sudo bootinfoscript" alone and look at the RESULTS.txt file it produces, then pastebin that when you're comfortable. I don't think anything in the output will be anything you'd consider "private".
<SrPx> I'm trying to install Ubuntu in another machine, my desktop, but for some reason, when I boot from the USB and click "Ubuntu", the screen goes all black and nothing happens. What could be causing that?
<SrPx> never mind, got it to work from another USB port (?)
<Bashing-om> \o/ SrPx :D
<Jordan_U> SrPx: Interesting. My best guess is that switching ports wasn't actually what made the difference, but I can't tell you what was. I expect that all of your USB ports will be usable now that you're booted.
<Brandybuck> Hmmm … seems to have issues getting to archive.ubuntu.com
<Brandybuck> I added universe with add-apt-repository universe
<Brandybuck> still not finding boot-info-script package
<Bashing-om> Brandybuck: Ehat release are you on ? " sysop@x1804mini:~$ apt list boot-info-script >> boot-info-script/bionic,bionic,bionic,bionic 0.76-2 all".
<Bashing-om> what*
<SrPx> Something really weird happened. When I selected the language on the Ubuntu installation UI, my computer crashed and started outputting thousands of messages: https://imgur.com/a/eBe96Hp
<SrPx> Will try again
<Brandybuck> @Bashing-om - Trying to figure out 20.04
<Brandybuck> working around it and downloading the packages and installing them by hand
<Bashing-om> !info boot-info-script focal | Brandybuck
<ubottu> Brandybuck: boot-info-script (source: boot-info-script): inspect boot environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.78-1 (focal), package size 35 kB, installed size 147 kB
<Brandybuck> Yep… Thanks
<Bashing-om> Add the repo like this: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal universe"  ?
<Bashing-om> Brandybuck: ^
<Bliepo> Question: when cloning a HDD to a smaller SSD, it should just work if you shrink the OS partition on the HDD, then copy the partition and the first 46 bytes of the MBR, correct?
<Brandybuck> Yes needed gawk and a couple of other dependencies… fixed them. will upload in 2 minutes  @Jordan_U
<mfilipe> Jordan_U: exactly
<Brandybuck22> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CBdHScNZKj/
<mfilipe> Jordan_U: actually i'm trying to run windows games inside of ubuntu but some games doesn't work with wine/proton and i have just one gpu, so i'm trying to find a solution to run windows in ubuntu using native performance (i don't wanna install windows in my host)
<emmet> Hello. I wanted to get the source code of all available packages. So I downloaded all source ISOs ubuntu-20.04-src.{1,2,3,4}.iso. Yet I cannot find some packages in there, e.g. netsniff-ng. Can you tell me how can I really get all sources?
<pavlos> catbeard: good
<Jordan_U> mfilipe: There's also an intermediate solution, there are multiple options for virtual machines that allow graphics acceleration in guests without PCI passthrough. Have you tried anything like that?
<Jordan_U> emmet: Use apt-mirror and mirror the source repositories.
<emmet> Jordan_U, Thank you. I found an instruction to use debmirror. Is it the same? Maybe I read up the doc of both
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck22: It looks like you probably booted the Ubuntu LiveUSB via CSM when you first installed. There are many different ways to fix this, but the easiest is to just install again now that you have the USB booted via UEFI.
<younder> OK so Ubuntu desktop is coming to Raspberry PI. Yippii!
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck22: Basically, your Ubuntu install is set up to boot via BIOS, but that's not how your computer is set to boot. (And you don't want to boot via BIOS/CSM on a UEFI machine, it can lead to your hardware not being correctly initialized by your computer at boot among other things).
<younder> October edition 2020.8 should be the first
<younder> s/.8/.10/
<younder> The new 8 Gb pi is coming of age with a 645 Gb mSD it is almost a full computer
<Jordan_U> younder: Are you talking about something beyond this: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-raspberry-pi ?
<younder> Jordan_U,  Yes official Ubuntu support
<younder> Drivers the works
<mfilipe> Jordan_U: yep but i need performance... i tried virt-manager, vmware and virtualbox but they don't offer the performance that i need
<mfilipe> how could i group the application windows in alt-tab?
<Brandybuck> @Jordan_U  I want to play around with some server stuff… So I can always install the desktop and then use the services there and strip all the Desktoppy stuff off of it… Is that what you would recommend or use the server live CD and install using UEFI
<Brandybuck> Thanks though… I will make sure that in BIOS only the UEFI is checked and go from there and install….
<younder> Jordan_U, The only raspi install offiaialøy is Ubuntu server and Ubuntu core
<younder> officially
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: Server vs Desktop doesn't really make a difference as far as the booting problem goes. You can also just boot the Ubuntu server installer via UEFI and get a working install. I'd need to know more about what you plan to do to recommend which to install. In the end though, what version you install just changes what packages are installed by default. You can always "sudo apt install
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-server" from a desktop install or "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop" from a server install to get all of the packages from the other, or of course install just the bits you want from either.
<younder> Jordan_U,  I think you overestimate the average raspi user these are mostly 12 year old boys.
<younder> Jordan_U, You and me we would figure it out,but even the  something would brake at some point during some update and there would be no support.
<younder> You have got to admit support here is a hit and miss affair.
<SrPx> Managed to install Ubuntu on my desktop, but as soon as I reset to open it for the first time, it just is all black, nothing happens. Can't load it at all. Perhaps it is because I selected to install the graphics drivers from the internet? Should I just try again without selecting that option?
<genii> !nomodeset | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<genii> Black screen can often be cleared up with using that option, it's the first option to try
<SrPx> Hmm, wouldn't it be a better idea to just reinstall without the drivers from the internet though? I mean if something went wrong during install fixing it looks harder than just reinstalling
<oerheks> go ahead, ignore the factoid.
<SrPx> I'm just asking...
<oerheks> nomodeset disables pesky power saving functions.
<SrPx> I see
<genii> It's not that hard, just enter GRUB boot menu, append it to the kernel loading line, and see if it boots
<robertparkerx> for some reason now I am getting unable to resolve host github
<robertparkerx> and my rtorrent went down with all errors
<robertparkerx> I haven't done anything to the machine
<semitones> Cloudflare has/had an oops robertparkerx
<oerheks> yay
<robertparkerx> oh
<oerheks> https://www.githubstatus.com/?
<robertparkerx> my work machine has issues too
<robertparkerx> damn
<oerheks> no need for such language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<robertparkerx> oerheks sorry about that!
<pavlos> github reports, All Systems Operational
<robertparkerx> Now I ccan access it
<Brandybuck> @Jordan_U  It is going to become my DNS server inside my home net (i run a split horizon DNS) answering both regular DNS queries with BIND as well as a DNS over https server and a recursive resolver for both
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: Then Ubuntu server seems like the right starting point.
<Jordan_U> Brandybuck: Understand that while the installation process will be graphical, the actual installed system will just boot to a text only console.
<younder> I run a dell server myself, I operate it in a text terminal under ssh. This is the normal operation. Some programs use a http server for setup. At all costs avoid programs that use a GUI. They vasly complicate the system and provide a bigger attach vector.
<oerheks> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<Doc-Saintly> How can I get Ubuntu to use my onboard graphics card as my primary display without blocking loading the discrete GPU drivers?
<Doc-Saintly> I need the drivers loaded for GPU processing tools to see it, but I don't want it to be the primary display becuse there is no monitor hooked up to it
<Doc-Saintly> it's an AMD (radeon) and the radeon.modeset = 0 didn't seem to work. On ubuntu 20
<SrPx> I've tried setting nomodeset to boot, but now I get a lot of PCIe Bus Error messages: https://imgur.com/a/8upBr2T
<SrPx> what that means?
<oerheks> What hardware/videocard is this?
<SrPx> fixed it with pci=noear
<SrPx> also fixed my earlier problem with brave / chrome shortcuts
<SrPx> I posted the solution on my own SO question, in case anyone is curious: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1259974/is-it-possible-to-remap-prevtab-and-nexttab-to-c-h-and-c-l-on-chrome-brave
<cthulchu_> omfg
<oerheks> good find
<cthulchu_> how do I delete an apt-get package?
<cthulchu_> I tried uninstall, remove and delete
<cthulchu_> remove does something, but doesn't remove it
<oerheks> pastebin the command and output please, paste.ubuntu.com
<cthulchu_> oh, I see, the aliases don't work
<cthulchu_> aliases work for installing, but not for removing
<cthulchu_> honestly, apt-get is bad
<cthulchu_> so I can install python, but I can't remove python
<cthulchu_> I have to do sudo apt-get remove python-is-python2 to remove it
<Jordan_U> cthulchu_: I think you're thinking about packages vs their dependencies. If you want to remove all packages which were installed as dependencies of something else, but whose "something else" has since been removed, run "sudo apt autoremove". It's worth taking a quick look at the list to be sure it doesn't include anything that you really do want to keep.
<xaviergmail> Hi, I have a remote server with no IPMI / KVM and I want to test some ufw rules without locking myself out. Is there a foolproof way to enable ufw temporarily and disable it after say 60 seconds?
<abdulhakeem> I just installed Ubuntu Server 20.04 (along with Ubuntu Desktop so I have a GUI), and it says "Wired Unmanaged" for my Network connection. Internet connection still works, but GNOME just doesn't know it. Anyone know how to fix this? Is there maybe a different network service conflicting with NetworkManager or something?
<abdulhakeem> Static IP was set during the server installation, idk if thats causing a conflict or something
#ubuntu 2020-07-18
<Jordan_U> xaviergmail: I have very little experience with ufw, but the first thing I would try is to make sure that you have a terminal multiplexer like screen or tmux, and then in one of those "windows" run "sudo sleep 5m && sudo ufw disable" . Or make a one line bash script with "sleep 5m && ufw disable" and run it as root. The reason I ran sleep as root, which may seem odd, is to try to ensure that sudo doesn't
<Jordan_U> try to prompt you for a password when bash tries to run "sudo ufw disable", because with no ssh connection that could be bad...
<Jordan_U> xaviergmail: Another more general option, which I don't actually recommend but which I have actually used for testing out different complex and critical configuration changes on a remote system, is to play with btrfs snapshots and rebooting. What I've done multiple times is first I have an entry in my /etc/fstab that just mounts the root subvolume to /all_subvolumes/ . Then I run "sudo btrfs filesystem
<Jordan_U> snapshot / /all_subvolumes/@_before_making_unwise_changes/" then "sudo mv /all_subvolumes/@ /all_subvolumes/@_after_making_unwise_changes/" then "sudo mv /all_subvolumes/@_before_making_unwise_changes/ /@/" (which makes my safe snapshot the snapshot that will be mounted as '/' on next boot), then "sudo shutdown -r 10" to reboot the server in 10 minutes unless I cancel. If I get disconnected, I wait 10
<Jordan_U> minutes for it to automatically reboot and I reconnect and try again.
<Jordan_U> xaviergmail: If my unwise changes work well, then I "sudo mv /all_subvolumes/@after_unwise_changes/ /all_subvolumes/@/" and the subvolume that I've been booted from stays the defautl subvolume mounted in future boots.
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME should help there
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: not too rarely, you can also set the primary graphics card on the 'bios'
<uix> if I have four NICs on my computer and I want to use nmtui to configure three of them on a bridge (which I have done by master/slave configuration) and one port be the "WAN" port then is it still necessary to configure the other NIC ports as Ethernet ports individually in order to make them viable for usage?
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, thanks, I'll read. Actually it's a virtual machine that I am passing through GPUs to, and I just want to use the basic display
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: as long as xrandr sees those providers and they can operate (drivers + firmware loaded properly?), should be ok.
<Doc-Saintly> none of the xrandr commands seem to work. they all say can't open display, even just trying to list
<tomreyn> see whether the graphics cards were properly initialized then. journalctl -b
<Doc-Saintly> I would guess not since I blacklisted the amdgpu driver while trying to get it to stop loading
<Doc-Saintly> even setting the radeon.modeset=0 didn't prevent it from using it as the default, so I went all the way to black listing the driver
<Doc-Saintly> I'll undo that and see if I can get the config to respond
<cthulchu_> folks, how do you make files in Gnome?
<cthulchu_> make empty text files
<cthulchu_> the context menu only has an option to make folders
<cthulchu_> odd
<uix> cthulchu_: gedit <filename>
<oerheks> touch <name>
<uix> or that
<uix> (do that from the terminal)
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, don't see anything crazy in the journal after enabling it again
<Doc-Saintly> (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled. Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed. (EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
<Doc-Saintly> X configure tells me that though
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: but autoconfiguration during boot succeeded?
<Doc-Saintly> Can you clarify what you mean by that?
<Doc-Saintly> it loads the AMD card successfully (my OpenCL tools can use it now) but the integrated display I want to use just shows me the flashing _ now
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: when Linux starts up, it will load graphics drivers if graphics hardware is detected,and those may load firmware. later one, if X starts up automatically, X will automatically generate a configuration on the fly and report the results of doing so.
<Doc-Saintly> I see. I'm looking at the /root/xorf.conf.new and I see that it's trying to put the "Screen0" (coming from the AMD card) as the first one
<oerheks> my bios gives a priority setting, IGP, descrete gp, both
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: "integrated display"? so which graphics hardware are yu passing through?
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, I'm using a VM with a virtualized "onboard display", and passing through a physical GPU
<Doc-Saintly> I want the virtualized onboard display to be the primary display and the others to just be for open CL
<tomreyn> "onboard display" sounds like you have an integrated gpu with the cpu, and then the dedicated graphics card?
<tomreyn> which virtualization are you using?
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, proxmox (qemu I think?)
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, there is only one physical GPU that is being passed through (the one I don't want it to use for display), and then a virtualized one attached directly to the machine
<Doc-Saintly> when I don't pass through the GPU, the virtual one works fine.
<Doc-Saintly> Is there not a simple way to tell Ubuntu "use this device as your primary display" ?
<tomreyn> see the "Device" Sections at https://blog.lobraun.de/2017/10/31/xorg-configure-no/ - this lets you specify which hardware X should use. the first one configured will be the primary one, i think
<Doc-Saintly> ok, I'll play with that. is it possible to reload the config without restarting?
<tomreyn> i doubt it
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, well, no dice. I commented out all things in the xorg config file related to the other screen and device, set the one I want to the 0 position and it still gives me the blinking _
<Doc-Saintly> thanks for your help, I'll have to try again tomorrow
<discodingo> Hi - wondering if anyone has successfully installed Ubuntu on Razer Blade Stealth 2020. I'm having trouble booting into the liveusb. It keeps going to a blank screen.
<cthulchu_> damn I like python
<cthulchu_> on ubuntu :)
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | discodingo
<ubottu> discodingo: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<m0rd3cai> Hey guys hoping someone can help here. Setting up ubuntu on a machine with raid (just raid 0, 2 drives), Installs just fine until i get to the bootloader and this is where I am stuck. installing the BL at /dev/sda didnt work, I believe because of the raid which was setup as a just a standard 2 drive raid. I wasnt aware this changed the location the bootloader is supposed to be installed to.
<m0rd3cai> Im still in the installer, is this an easy fix?
<cthulchu_> any suggestions for a nice screenshooter? I need it to be able to make partial screenshots, allow simple editing (blur, arrows, text) and upload to a few destinations, including imgur
<oerheks> standard screenshot tool is great under gome
<oerheks> no need for something else
<cthulchu_> oh, i didn't realize. gonna try, thanks
<oerheks> hit print-screen :-)
<m0rd3cai> Oh, also, when /dev/sda fails, i get a choice to choose different device. When I select the list of a different device I have tried both options but neither does anything.
<cthulchu_> it doesn't allow upload or editing
<cthulchu_> so not good enough
<tomreyn> m0rd3cai: raid0 means "make it twice as likely as a single disk to loose my data". do you really, really want to loose data?
<m0rd3cai> raid is of no concern. its a pc laying around my house, Do you have any idea why the bootloader wont load onto /dev/sda? even when i choose a different device from a dropdown menu it still willl not install.
<tomreyn> m0rd3cai: is it software raid? are you booting in bios or uefi mode? how did you partition?
<tomreyn> also which ubuntu release are you installing, and using which installer?
<m0rd3cai> the configuration for raid comes right after bios on boot, Some type of hardware. even though its raid the pc should just see it as hard drive. not sure why this installation is being different.
<tomreyn> so some fakeraid
<tomreyn> does the installer see one or more disks?
<m0rd3cai> just 1, thats where im confused
<cthulchu_> how do I reload my console's context after editing bashrc?
<Jordan_U> m0rd3cai: Are you installing for UEFI or BIOS based boot?
<m0rd3cai> bios. i dont want UEFI headache for this pc. Itll be air gapped
<tomreyn> how did you partition?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> also which ubuntu release are you installing, and using which installer?
<cthulchu_> of, . ~/.profile  did the trick
<m0rd3cai> tomreyn selected automatic partitining
<tomreyn> okay, 2 more questions to go, you can do it!
<Jordan_U> m0rd3cai: Using CSM with UEFI based motherboards often causes problems. For example, the boot firmware will assume that since you're booting via BIOS that you must be installing an old release of Windows that doesn't support UEFI, like XP, and disables features XP doesn't support, or enables cludges to work around XP bugs (that then cause problems with Linux), or simply use code paths that are not well
<Jordan_U> tested.
<Jordan_U> m0rd3cai: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid".
<m0rd3cai> gotta put the kid to bed, back in a second
<_jak> Hi everybody! I know I can disable the gnome-shell overlay key by setting org.gnome.mutter overlay-key to an empty string, but I'm wondering how I might set it to a combination of keys
<_jak> basically, I'm wondering how to represent a combined keypress, if that's a thing that would even make sense
<_jak> anybody know how to do that?
<SrPx> I'm just trying bspwm for the first time, but it seems like a lot of gnome configs are ignored. For example, zoom, natural scrolling. That means windows become really small on my 4k XPS 13. Is there any way to inherit gnome's configs?
<Jordan_U> SrPx: Firstly, probably not. Unfortunately for the most part configuration for one desktop environment will not be compatible / usable by another DE, or in this case another Window Manager. Also, it sounds like you want HiDPI support, and I don't think bspwm has that.
<SrPx> I see, okay. Is there any windows manager with HiDPI support?
<SrPx> tiling*
<Jordan_U> SrPx: sway is a drop in replacement for i3wm, but written from scatch as a Wayland compositor. For HiDPI, especially if you have multiple displays with different scaling values, Wayland is generally a better fit than Xorg.
<uix> hmmm....more ipv6 users than I realized
<m0nk3y_b0y> Do you guys think its important to check Ubuntu iso checksum before installing? I installed Ubuntu without checking and now it has me wondering ...
<M_aD> m0nk3y_b0y: always check the checksum
<m0nk3y_b0y> M_aD: shit so now I got to reinstall? damnit
<m0nk3y_b0y> would Ubuntu admit to having been hacked and had a modified iso being downloaded by thousands of people from their site?
<m0nk3y_b0y> not sure if its worth re-installing just to check the checksum
<oerheks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<M_aD> not necessarily but the next time just do so and check
<oerheks> just check your iso with md5sum, many usb tools check it automaticly
<m0nk3y_b0y> I don't have t he iso now since I wrote it to a usb
<oerheks> intresting.
<M_aD> m0nk3y_b0y: if you're really in doubt, download the iso again, run the checksum and reinstall. Done. :)
<m0nk3y_b0y> M_aD: I guess thats the only way to do it
<m0nk3y_b0y> M_aD: but I think if that ever happened I think it would have definitely make news
<m0nk3y_b0y> ubuntu wouldn't have to admit anything, as soon as someone sees checksum doesn't match its news
<oerheks> .. as you cannot prove the download is wrong, please stop these wild conspiracies, thanks.
<oerheks> this is a technical support channel
<m0nk3y_b0y> true
<M_aD> what happend to Mint a few years ago doesn't mean it will happen to Ubuntu
<oerheks> sure, there has been a nasty incident withs snaps.
<oerheks> not a breach but a malware/backdoor upload.
<Doc-Saintly> I'm having issues with X11 not loading my config, I get these errors:
<Doc-Saintly> https://bin.disroot.org/?1923967d445fd4a3#8jFCsXeSRXn4r715V2mcWEtpB7GxahuFNkKsBB8emkYG
<Doc-Saintly> This is my conf file, you can see I've commented out a second monitor I am trying to disconnect:
<Doc-Saintly> https://bin.disroot.org/?808511c52fef4f84#4tLyYkr2BedcX4JiXJJhmcTA3YmAumYgVDf2Vrv6BGzY
<Doc-Saintly> I notice there are two of these files, one in snap and one in another place?
<Doc-Saintly> locate radeonsi_dri.so
<Doc-Saintly> /snap/gnome-3-34-1804/24/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
<Doc-Saintly> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
<Doc-Saintly> >.< Why is there not a simple way to tell Ubuntu "Just use this graphics card to display"
<fego> 1/
<lotuspsychje> can we help you fego
<lotuspsychje> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<MadLamb> I'm getting this power management notification sound every 30 seconds. How can I figure out what is going on?
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: journalctl -f and see what kind of errors you are getting in realtime
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, as the sound plays, nothing shows up there
<MadLamb> its like Im disconnecting the power supply and connecting again
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: can you pastebin your dmesg please, lets have a look there
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/JD2DGs7A
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: thats only a little piece of dmesg, full log please, seems like your cpu jumping up and down
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/dWVbXreB
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: still missing some info like kernel & bios versions, you might wanna enter your bios and check your cpu settings/temps
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, I did dmesg > full.txt
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: try just dmesg in terminal and copy paste from there
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, Im using psensor, cores are at ~70c
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: are you overclocking your pc?
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, no
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, its a notebook btw
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/bCw7sAEu
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: try this, sudo apt install inxi, then pastebin the output of inxi -F
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/nZD42hw7
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: tnx, looks a pretty neat system, did you check if your mobo has biosupdates?
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, for a while no
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, you know this sound when you disconnect the power supply?
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, it plays that, and imediately after the one when you connect
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: i do yes, im also on 20.04
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, like I was disconnecting and reconnecting it very fast
<MadLamb> and it happens every ~30 seconds
<MadLamb> feels like some power mgmt stuff
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: can you try something, create a new test user and see if dmesg splits out the same there aswell?
<lotuspsychje> *spits
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, the same in the sense of the throtling?
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, my assumption this is due to the heavy load I have on the system. I doubt this is related
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: yeah the cpu throttle errors
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: this way we can rule out its hardware or user related
<MadLamb> I`m running ~30 docker containers, intellij IDE, chrome, etc...
<lotuspsychje> right..
<MadLamb> its heavy load :D
<lotuspsychje> so i would suspect its your suer indeed
<lotuspsychje> user
<MadLamb> right but anyway I dont want to hear a popping sound every 30 seconds
<MadLamb> even if its related to load
<MadLamb> Im not disconnecting my power supply
<MadLamb> so it doesnt make any sense
<MadLamb> regardless of the load, as long as the cable is still connected, I should not hear this sound
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: but if ubuntu says there's something going on by default, there's something wrong right
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, https://askubuntu.com/questions/175602/periodic-clicking-sound-from-pc-speaker
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: what you can try is tweaking your sound alerts with dconf-editor, but that would be ignoring system problems right
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, I see your point but I dont get why CPU throttling would display a power disconnection notification. I agree I need to look into the CPU thing, it just doesnt seem to be connected.
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: yeah, we did not prove yet its related
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, also I am not hearing the sound when the throttle happens
<lotuspsychje> exactly
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: its not like your battery or something?
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, could be, I had a bloated batt before
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, maybe if I remove the batt and run the device without it I can know
<lotuspsychje> yeah try that
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, (its not removable btw, need to really take it out)
<lotuspsychje> lets hope its not glued then :p
<Xano> Morning! Is it possible to install 20.04 on top of an existing installation, on an encrypted disk, keeping /home intact? Even when decrypting and mounting the volume, the installer does not seem to recognize the existing installation.
<tomreyn> Xano: i don't think any of the installers (other than debootstrap, but that's not a full installer) would support this scenario.
<tomreyn> Xano: maybe the easiest approach is to backup and then install + restore
<Doc-Saintly> What is the difference between blacklisting a driver and using modeset in GRUB?
<tomreyn> the former prevents a driver from loading,t he latter switches to a different mode of initialization
<tomreyn> for mode setting there's KMS (kernel mode setting) and UMS (user (space), so without direct kernel involvement). UMS was the default with almost all graphics drivers some years ago, nowadays KMS is for most.
<Doc-Saintly> which is correct? radeon.modeset=0 or amdgpu.modeset=0 ?
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, from your feedback yesterday, I've tried editing the xorg config to remove the other GPUs, but in the error log I can still see that there is an error loading the amd drivers.
<Doc-Saintly> So I'm guessing the flashing _ I'm seeing is because X11 is failing to start in general when trying to load the AMD drivers, but why is it trying to load them at all if I have removed those devices from the X11 config?
<scatterp> hi i have a script that i am launching from php it then source`s a second script which shutsdown apache2 but the source`ed script terminates at this point how can i avoid this behavior i want to complete a task then restart apache2
<qpt> Hi, I am trying to use 'at' to run a bash script and pass it some parameters. However it doesn't like how I input this. if I do at 21:04 -f _TAB.SH param1 param2 param3 it gives me this "Error in day of month. Last token seen: D Garbled time"
<qpt> Adding quotations "" around the entire thing from _TAB to the end, or just the parameters, also doesn't work either. Any suggestions?
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: i would guess that you want neither radeon.modeset=0 nor amdgpu.modeset=0. i think both drivers are meant to be used with KMS (and this option disables it, which woud only leave UMS, which I don't think these modules support well, or at all?)
<Doc-Saintly> I see. I'll remove them then... Even when I have the flashing _ and the display doesn't work, I can access the cards via OpenCL, which is what I want.
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: before passing kernel parameters you should get a better understanding which of those modules match your hardware
<Doc-Saintly> so it shows that the OpenCL driver is working for these cards. so I just need the system to stop trying to display to the cards and use my other dislpay
<lotuspsychje> qpt: perhaps a question for ##linux ?
<lotuspsychje> or #bash
<qpt> i'm banned for some reason :(
<qpt> oh ok i'll try #bash, ty
<tomreyn> scatterp: append ' &' (not the quotes) to the command you're calling from php. overall this doesn't sound like a very good approach, restarting a webserver from a scripting language depending on it.
<scatterp> tomreyn its not its a hack to solve an issue
<scatterp> thx
<scatterp> will try it now
<Doc-Saintly> :\ even disabling glx graphics acceleration in the xorg conf it keeps trying to initialize the radeon drivers. This is a bit insane ~.~
<sohailahmed> What is the preferable way of uploading pdf here?
<sohailahmed> or a pic
<quadrathoch2> sohailahmed imgur.com
<sohailahmed> quadrathoch2: thanks!
<sohailahmed> I am having a little problem. There is this jnlp file that I run by javaws filename.jnlp and now I have this applet. The problem is that text fields are very small while all my other programs are executing fine. Here is the image: https://i.imgur.com/qiQ0DP8.png
<sohailahmed> What could be the problem?
<tomreyn> looks like mismatched fonts to me. there's probably not a lot you can do about it unless there are helpful warnings / error messages when you start it from a terminal.
<tomreyn> your best option may be to contact the developing company about it.
<sohailahmed> tomreyn: any thing I can try. Actually, the developing does not provide support for linux
<tomreyn> maybe you can run what they support in a vm
<tomreyn> are there any warnings / error messages when you start it from a terminal?
<sohailahmed> tomreyn: Not that I know of.
<zeroes> I am trying to set up a simple sftp for learning by ~ following this guide, https://linuxhandbook.com/sftp-server-setup/. When I tried to access the sftp server and passed password, I got this error "packet_write_wait: Connection to <ip> port 22: Broken pipe"
<zeroes> someone know what is wrong?
<zeroes> roughly I have created a user and a sftp-group to access a sftp-server (/sftpdata/<username>/). Then appended this lines '"Match Group sftpg ChrootDirectory /sftpdata/%u ForceCommand internal-sftp"' to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Doc-Saintly> tomreyn, I made one change in Proxmox, setting the GPUs to pci express = false, and now things suddenly work. It actually reads my Xorg config and shows the single display, and I can connect to the cards via open CL
<Doc-Saintly> before I go bug them, any ideas why that would make such a big difference in how X11 loads things?
<andi_> if i want my ubuntu 20.04 get connected with an windows network (activ directory) is there anything special i need to do?
<SrPx> My Dell XPS 13 developer edition stopped booting. It was working when I went to sleep. Now after the login screen it just stays purple. What do I do now? I spent 2 days configuring it
<SrPx> booted!
<zeroes> lyhyesti: olen luonut sftp:n käyttäjän ja ryhmän. Sen jälkeen loin kansion jaettavaksi. Sen jälkeen appendasin tämän: '"Match Group sftpg ChrootDirectory /sftpdata/%u ForceCommand internal-sftp"'  /etc/ssh/sshd_config-tiedostoon.
<zeroes> sorry wrong channel
<foxen__> :o
<SrPx> So, in order for my keyboard layout to work, I need lv3:caps_switch. But it seems like that only affects Ubuntu, not a separate tiling windows manager like i3 or bspwm. Does that mean I can't remap caps lock to lv3 on it?
<nomn> apt has <2018 version packages (git, python3...) as the newest ones, is this normal on a 18.04 release?
<sonOfRa> nomn: well, the ubuntu version itself was released in april of 2018, so of course all packages must be older than *that*
<sonOfRa> Generally, the feature-freeze is quite a bit (at least a month or two) before the release, so that'd be february 2018, so all packages would be older than that.
<nomn> so i need the latest release to access up-to-date repos? hmm
<sonOfRa> nomn: yes. Generally, you get security updates backported to older versions. But if you want new package versions, you need to update to a newer release
<nomn> i'm not sure why that is, is it for security reasons? new versions of packages are tested and it takes time?
<DJones> Quick question about vm's and hardware, I've inherited an old (Win XP age) film scanner that I've been asked to scan some some 50+ year old film negatives for my mother in law. The scanner is so old, that there isn't a driver for Win 10 and although recognised via lsusb in Ubuntu 20.04, there isn't a suitable driver for it.  If I set up virtuabox with a win xp install in it, would the scanner be recognised
<nomn> what makes one distribution be faster at updating its repos than another?
<DJones> in the VM even though the host operating ...
<DJones> ... system won't recognse it with a driver to be able to use it. I wasn't sure if the hardware had to be recognised by the host O/S before it would work in the VM, or whether the VM just works at a hardware level. If its not likely to work, I won't waste time trying it, I have got it working on an old laptop with a Win Xp install, so its ot a major problem, just wondering for a longer term solution
<DJones> nomn: Generally, that would just be down to how quick the maintainers are able to update & test
<SrPx> ok still about the configuration issues, I'm confused
<SrPx> definitely none of my Ubuntu configs (keyboard tweaks, touchpad settings, display dpi, etc.) were loaded by BSPWM
<SrPx> but it seems like I can easily re-add those configs back one by one on my .xinitrc, through commands like xset
<SrPx> so my question is, why didn't gnome just use .xinitrc and similar files to store its config in a way that is compatible with other environments?
<SrPx> seems a little confusing that configs go in so many different places
<srged> I am having trouble connecting the power source to the mainboard. can anyone help ?
<pinheadmz> when I xxd this file that has a 40 character string in it and nothing else, in ubuntu there is a 0x0a (line feed) byte at the end. This is not the behavior of OSX and is causing me a bit of a headache... any thoughts? THe file has no extension could that be it?
<pinheadmz> echo 'test' > test; xxd test
<satanist> pinheadmz: echo impliziet prints a \n at the end, also most editors implizied add a \n at the end of a file
<satanist> you can create a file without a \n at the end with printf 'test' > test
<thyriaen> Hi, i am running a fresh install of Ubuntu 20.04 ( default kernel, packages fully upgraded ) and i would like to use a ethernet-to-USB-C adapter, which does not "work" i think it doesn't get reccognized because it does not change the output of lsusb - can someone help me to debug the issue ?
<akik> thyriaen: watch "dmesg -Tw" while you plug it in
<thyriaen> aktik, does the wlan cable has to go in aswell, or does that not matter for dmesg ?
<thyriaen> the wireless lan cable
<thyriaen> :)
<akik> heh
<akik> not needed
<thyriaen> kk ^
<thyriaen> nothing happens
<akik> thyriaen: here's an example when i insert an usb-to-ethernet adapter https://pastebin.com/raw/WF0Lm3Vx
<akik> thyriaen: maybe that usb port is broken
<thyriaen> i get no change, no interupt or anything
<thyriaen> i used a different port, which works ( for power ) and still no change
<akik> maybe the device is broken :)
<thyriaen> and "sometimes" it does work
<thyriaen> yea, possible but i just bought it new
<thyriaen> i could try my other pc
<thyriaen> are you sure i don't need to plug in the ethernet cable ?
<akik> thyriaen: yes
<thyriaen> ok
<thyriaen> anything else i can try ?
<akik> thyriaen: try on another computer
<thyriaen> ok gimme a sec
<akik> watch dmesg -Tw
<thyriaen> ill need to go offline here to check
<thyriaen> wait no, i dont have to
<thyriaen> akik it works on the ather pc
<akik> thyriaen: ok not sure what's going on then with the other pc
<thyriaen> could it be a kernel problem ?
<thyriaen> on the other pc i am running Ubuntu 16.04 with the newest mainline kernel
<thyriaen> or maybe a bios setting ?
<akik> thyriaen: it showing nothing when you plug it in indicates a hardware problem
<thyriaen> hmm
<thyriaen> okay ty not sure what else to try now tho
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> when PHP 7.4 will be added to the apt repository?
<akik> thyriaen: maybe reset the bios/uefi settings to default and boot a live session
<thyriaen> akik will do, i'll report back
<quadrathoch2> TheWild ubuntu 20.10
<tomreyn> TheWild: it'S in 20.04 LTS
<TheWild> well... maybe it's time to upgrade my OS
<TheWild> "There is no development version of an LTS available."
<tomreyn> you can easily check such things on https://packages.ubuntu.com by the way
<tomreyn> the quoted statement seems correc to me
<tomreyn> *correct
<TheWild> so... 20.04 LTS isn't officially released yet?
<tomreyn> sure it is. what makes you ask this?
<TheWild> then why quoted statement seems correct for you?
<WaV> I believe there seems to be some confusion as to the statement he quoted.
<tomreyn> because no LTS release is currently in development
<TheWild> :O
<TheWild> okay, then why my OS expects a development version?
<tomreyn> does it? what makes you think so? and what is 'my OS' anyways?
<TheWild> it's Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<TheWild> ("my OS" alias of "OS installed on my computer")
<tomreyn> i see. now what makes you think that your ubuntu 18.04 LTS installation is 'looking for' an in-development LTS release?
<tomreyn> sorry, 'expecting'
<geirha> The option to upgrade should appear when the first point release (20.04.1) is released
<tomreyn> or i could just answer the question you never asked, but seem to have on your mind: no, there's no support too upgrade 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS, yet.
<TheWild> well, all clear. Thanks tomreyn.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<compufreak> Are there differences beside image format for the ubuntu cloud images? https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> yes, they also differ by version, size, timestamp (just slightly)
<compufreak> Are there docs/where can I find the build source? I have a cloudinit metadata service I'm setting up/testing out
<tim9p> hi, in case of low disk space, the file system automatically turns to read-only mode.
<tim9p> if i free up the space, is there a way to recover it from read-only mode to normal mode, without restarting Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> compufreak: i don't know, you may need to talk to canonical support on this. https://git.launchpad.net/~cloudware/cloud-images/+git/ubuntu-old-fashioned seems to provide a method to build the images yourself. but it seems to be not the default approach anymore. maybe this is no longer public.
<compufreak> hmm, ok
<tomreyn> tim9p: technically, yes. is this a safe approach and a good idea, though? most likely no.
<tim9p> tomreyn: what is the (unsafe) technical method? :)
<tim9p> even `df` is giving me `-bash: /bin/df: Input/output error`
<tim9p> but i have freed up the space externally.
<tim9p> os is kind of bricked atm.
<tomreyn> then reboot?
<tim9p> question is; is rebooting the only option?
<tomreyn> the only sane option
<tim9p> i would rather try something clever to save my work
<tomreyn> save it on a different storage then
<tomreyn> "bash: /bin/df: Input/output error" isn't an expected outcome of the root file system running full, there must be more problems.
<tomreyn> and what triggers remounting / read-only is not "low disk space" but "file system inconsistency"
<tim9p> it happened due to low diskspace (when it fell below ~150 MBs)
<tim9p> it has happened before, i deleted some large files and restarted the computer to fix it.
<tomreyn> make sure you never do this, there's several approaches to prevent it.
<tomreyn> "this" -> run out of space on /
<tim9p> thanks. i will try to review my mountpoints. for now, im restarting the system to recover from RO state.
<bumblefuzz> how can I resize my ubuntu partition while using it?
<Ken_H> Okay, apparently I am retarded.  I have installed Ubuntu Server 20.04 on a VM in FreeNAS.  I cannot get the DNS settings to bind.  I have modified /etc/systemd/resolve.conf, but it makes no difference.  Why doesn't it detect my DHCP settings, and if not, why doesn't it apply the settings I made to resolve.conf?
<Ken_H> I previously had Ubuntu Desktop installed without issue.
<blahboybaz> If I install a package by downloading the .deb from the creator's website then will it be tracked by apt for later updates? (will updates get pulled in with apt get update/upgrade)?
<quadrathoch2> blahboybaz by default no, but there a lot of packages which install a repository that will then make apt track that. but that depends on the creator
<blahboybaz> quadrathoch2: Is there any way to tell before downloading the package? Or before installing it?
<blahboybaz> Something to see inside the downloaded packeage maybe to show if a repo will be installed?
<quadrathoch2> blahboybaz you could 'unzip' it and look if there is a repo file in it
<rfm> Ken_H, netplan is where to be configuring net in ubuntu server.  it's possible cloud-init is screwing something up, too, I did "touch etc/cloud/cloud-init.disabled" to make it go away...
<blahboybaz> quadrathoch2: If there is then it should contain enough info to install the repo with apt and get the package that way right? (Assuming the maintainer did not provide the information).
<quadrathoch2> blahboybaz yeah, as it's just a text file with deb http:// stuff in it
<blahboybaz> right on
<quadrathoch2> which will be moved to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ken_H> rfm, I will try that.
<blahboybaz> 1. I thought that ubuntu uses different version numbers for it's packages than what the creator may use? 2. Is there a way to actually tell if I'm going to get the latest version of something (with apt) before installing it?
<quadrathoch2> apt info pkg blahboybaz
<blahboybaz> quadrathoch2: That's not working
<blahboybaz> tried every combo there is and geting all kinda complaints on the command line (but no action)
<blahboybaz> with/without sudo, with/without "--" prefixed to "info", with apt, with apt-get... no go
<quadrathoch2> apt show pkg does work? blahboybaz
<blahboybaz> quadrathoch2:  Works, but..  for the package irssi I see version of " 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.2 " which appears to be an ubuntu specific versioning number ?  The irssi website shows the latest version is 1.2.2
<blahboybaz> I don't see how to make a correlation between the data to ensure I will get the latest version (or not)
<blahboybaz> irssi shows the latest version as being 1.2.2 on their website, however, apt show irssi shows the version as " 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.2 "  <--  there is no sequence of characters corresponding to " 1.2.2 " in that string.   1. How can I tell what actual version of irssi will be installed?
<zutat> blahboybaz: the packaged version typically isn't the very latest one, but it's usually tested to work
<quadrathoch2> and has security fixes backported
<coconut> blahboybaz, apt policy weechat
<blahboybaz> zutat: I understand.   I want to find a soln that includes updates / tracking through apt in the future (a connection to a repository). Also, I see that the available version in the existing repositories (default) is " 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.2 ". I don't see how to make a correlation between the data to ensure I will get the latest version (or not).   So I am hoping to both get the latest version now as well as have a connection to
<blahboybaz> updates (and any dependencies) in the ongoing future.  The irssi website may contain information that is useful but I don't know how to use it (if that makes any sense).  I need help to implement the soln
<Jordan_U> blahboybaz: "irssi --version" is helpful. Note that whatever version that gives you, there are also security updates on top of that.
<Jordan_U> blahboybaz: (For me, on Ubuntu 20.04, it gives "irssi 1.2.2-1ubuntu1 (20190829 0225)" )
<coconut> blahboybaz, apt policy irssi
<blahboybaz> if it says " 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.2 " (even apt policy irssi contains that)  then does that mean that it's irssi version 1.0.5 ?
<blahboybaz> Jordan_U: So maybe they have not (backported?) it to earlier versions of ubuntu?
<blahboybaz> There is a gpg key given on the website but I don't know how exactly to use it to install the repository or if it is the correct repostory for my distro.  In the past I have preferred to use " add-apt-repository " to install repositories but I'm not sure how to make that work with the info that's available
<blb4393> hello, why xserver-xorg would depend on python3-apport?
<ioria> blb4393, error reporting , i guess
<eydaimon> after installing linux on root encrypted, I add another ZFS device, and the bootloader gets confused. This is alpine linux but no one there has an answer. Maybe someone here is more informed ?   On my experimental machine, I solved it by reinstalling, but I want to know how to actually solve it since it's happening on my main machine now and I want
<eydaimon> to fix without reinstalling
<blb4393> ioria: exactly, so why the dependency. What if I don't want no error reporting
<eydaimon> correction, it's not the bootloader that gets confused, but probably something probing. Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ak4du3dosnunmqv/2020-07-18%2011.30.14.jpg?dl=0
<blb4393> ioria: so I cannot purge this package without purging the whole xserver. That's insane
<ioria> blb4393, if you don't want error reporting, you can disable it ; but the pkg is a dependency (probably considered a vital function for Ubuntu developers to gather and process crash logs)
<thyriaen> when i try to shutdown my pc - it gets stuck on shutdown and displays this: https://hastebin.com/ukuzojuxaz.pl any help ? ( i am running 20.04 )
<rr123> I have two screen, and I like to move the window(terminal,browser,document,etc) to the center of the screens so I do not need twist my neck for elsewhere for two long, is there a way do this faster? at the moment I alt-tab and select a windw, then drag it to the center, actually, swap will be even better, i.e. swap in a terminal window and swap out a browser, it's ok to read from non-center areas but just
<rr123> not for too long
<rr123> s/two/too/
<rr123> shortcut with xdotool?
<abdulhakeem> Is it possible to make Nextcloud run at a different port than 443 because I'd already be hosting a web page at 80/443?
<tomreyn> this sounds like a good question for a nextcloud support channel
<dm2912> abdulhakeem: it doesnt install in teh root www directory. and with a standard install its at your.domain.com/nextcloud anyway
<dm2912> abdulhakeem: it doesnt install to your main domain unless you specify it to
<dm2912> abdulhakeem: and then depending on your server you just reverse proxy it anyway. my domain is domain.xyz, nextcloud is at cloud.domain.xyz
<dm2912> you dont switch ports, you just have it at either a subdomain on a subdirectory
<dm2912> by default it installs and sets itself up in a subdirectory
<liviuba> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 20.04 on a Lenovo ideapad and I get "lvm2: No such file or directory" and "stdin: Invalid argument" for a few seconds (during the splash screen part), and then get dropped onto a busybox prompt. Any ideas how to debug this?
<liviuba> the lvm2 part oly appears once, and the Invalid argument part multiple times, as if retrying* forgot to mention
<nshire> is there a way to strip out the return symbol from pasting into terminal?
<nshire> ctrl-shift-v-ing things with the enter symbol into ssh has caused me so many headaches
<liviuba> trying to install Ubuntu on a Lenovo Thinkbook * sorry, brain is fuzzy
<akik> nshire: i was just looking at that problem today
<nshire> find anything good?
<akik> nshire: in my case the system was adding extra linefeeds when i copied a multi-line command from less
<akik> nshire: i learned that i can either cat or grep the file i want to copy stuff from or use less's / feature to search forward in a file
<akik> nshire: for some weird reason using less's b for going back in a file breaks it :)
<akik> nshire: what's your problem case?
<nshire> just in general, accidentally entering commands before I'm ready after I copy text from somewhere
<nshire> if I plan ahead I can just paste it into Notepad++, remove CR+LF chars, then repaste it...
<akik> oh ok in my case i just use gnu+linux
<nshire> well yes I am SSHed into a system
<nshire> the text editor does not matter here
<nshire> anything where you can show control characters in text would work for that
<akik> nshire: windows and gnu+linux use a different line ending
<akik> but in my case i had the problem even copying from gnu+linux to gnu+linux
<RadSurfer> How do you delete CONTENTS of a folder (files & subfolders), but not folder itself?
<nshire> rm /folder/*
<nshire> * is wildcard
<nshire> actually
<nshire> rm -r /path/of/folder/*
<nshire> RadSurfer
<RadSurfer> that ALSO deletes folder itself
<RadSurfer> I need to KEEP folder, delete files/subfolders underneath
<RadSurfer> Why does Ubuntu 20.04 no longer show Trash folder on SD cards? How do I re-enable that option/feature?
<MrKeuner> Hi, 18.04 here. Is it possible to disable large downloads when connected to a specific WIFI network? If I can disable apt-update that would be a good start. (assuming it downloads packages automatically) I have a metered Internet connection on my phone and I'd like to be able to use my laptop with the hotspot my phone provides.
<kedar_apte> are you using xenial, bionic or focal?
<kedar_apte> hey. sorry...my bad.. did not read 18.04
<MrKeuner> if it is coming on 20.04 I'd be fine by that.
<kedar_apte> do you only want to disable automatic downlaods of ubuntu updates?
<MrKeuner> kedar_apte, right but only when on a specific WIFI connection...
<kedar_apte> or generally anything that is larger than a specific size?
<MrKeuner> that would be even better
<oerheks> a few steps to disable unattended updates https://itsfoss.com/auto-updates-ubuntu/
<oerheks> the normal updates is done in the update settings.
<kedar_apte> I am assuming you are using a desktop edition
<MrKeuner> oerheks, I like unattended updates 99% of the times. If possible I'd like to disable it only on a specific WIFI connection
<MrKeuner> kedar_apte, correct
<oerheks> automatic check - never , when there are updates - show, other updates, show every 2 weeks?
<oerheks> MrKeuner, not that i know of, forcing updates on one adapter
<kedar_apte> go to settings -> Network and select whichj network you want to disable large file downloads and updates
<kedar_apte> click on that gear icon and it will open the settings for that network
<kedar_apte> click on metered connection
<MrKeuner> !!!
<MrKeuner> Didn't expect to have it great. thank you
<oerheks> good find kedar_apte
<kedar_apte> does it work?
<MrKeuner> I'll check right away.
<kedar_apte> I am from India and data is extremely cheap in India and I always wondered who would use it...yup there are use cases which I was not expecting....
<kedar_apte> :)
<MrKeuner> I have Google Fi
<MrKeuner> which is metereed
<kedar_apte> aah ok
<MrKeuner> Yes the option is there.
<MrKeuner> It's called slighlt different
<MrKeuner> Restrict background usage...
<kedar_apte> good luck..its really late out here.. 3 am...signing off now..have a great day..do post here if it is effective? bye
<MrKeuner> bye have a good night
<kedar_apte> 👍️
<abdulhakeem> When setting up Transmission, the "Incomplete" folder is self-explanatory but what is the difference between "Torrents" and "Completed"? https://www.smarthomebeginner.com/install-transmission-web-interface-on-ubuntu-1204/
<abdulhakeem> like what are they for
<abdulhakeem> what is their purpose
<abdulhakeem> I would think you'd only need one or the other, not both
<abdulhakeem> or just one single Transmission folder actually, idk why there has to be 3 separate folders
<oerheks> completed is an option to move complete torrent-files to a dedicated folder
<oerheks> to keep things organized
<abdulhakeem> is there a benefit to that? Couldn't they just stay in the same download folder as everything else?
<oerheks> well, you can. if you hold 'keep incomplete torrents' and 'save to location' the same
<oerheks> as standard
<texla> What is the name of 20.04 lts
<oerheks> texla, sure you found it.
<abdulhakeem> focal
<abdulhakeem> anyone know what watch-dir does in Transmission settings.json ?
<abdulhakeem> ah nvm found it
<oerheks> in options, you have a setting to watch a folder to add the torrent automaticly
<oerheks> pretty nifty
<jrgilman> hey there, currently debugging an issue, and in the moment noticed that pulseaudio is running twice, one under my own user and one under the gdm user. Is this okay?
<bumblefuzz> how do I partition my hard drive with ubuntu on it?
<bumblefuzz> I tried to using the '
#ubuntu 2020-07-19
<bumblefuzz> disks' utility but it said error unmounting the partition
<oerheks> one does that from a live iso, not when partitions are in use
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Depends entirely on "your" use case and which firmware the machine possesess. in ubuntu gparted is generally the recommended tool for partitioning.
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om, I'm trying it in gparted but it either says partition in use or some other error
<bumblefuzz> do I have to boot from a USB stick to resize the system partition?
<oerheks> yes, especially partitions in use by your system
<bumblefuzz> and how do I ensure that I don't screw it up?
<bumblefuzz> or should simple resizing work ok?
<oerheks> resizing, update grub as it gets new UUID
<bumblefuzz> update grub after I reboot?
<bumblefuzz> or before?
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Singe drive system ? then yes gparted from a liveUSB.
<bumblefuzz> and how do I ensure I don't screw up the system?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition  and articles like https://askubuntu.com/questions/1200739/moving-root-partition-fstab-mounting-old-partition
<oerheks> read first, it is not that difficult.
<bumblefuzz> ok but if I get it wrong and can't boot into my system, I have no backup laptop that I can use for troubleshooting
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: ^ Tht is one function of the liveUSB :D
<bumblefuzz> also, I have an SSD and an HD and I'm trying to set up the HD as a storage backup and cannot mount itr
<bumblefuzz> why can't I mount the HD?
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: What is the file system on the propsed back-up drive ? IF Windows you do need to tell the kernel.
<bumblefuzz> I want it to be a storage drive that works on linux and windows
<bumblefuzz> right now it's empty but I can't even mount it to do a backup
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: If there is no file system on the empty drive there then is nothing to mount.
<bumblefuzz> but gparted says it's ntfs
<oerheks> if ntfs is dirty/errors in the filesystem, yes, it won't mount automaticly
<oerheks> run a fsck on it
<bumblefuzz> ...I just created it
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<bumblefuzz> nvm... so I have to boot from live usb and resize the partition
<bumblefuzz> and I shouldn't have to fool with grub or anything?
<oerheks> oh, then it makes no sense.. after creating it should show up on the panel of filemanager
<oerheks> or in 'other locations'
<bumblefuzz> I had to manually mount it 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<bumblefuzz> that worked
<bumblefuzz> still doesn't show up in the file manager
<bumblefuzz> is NTFS readable/writable on Windows and linux?
<oerheks> maybe your system wants a reboot, which is odd
<bumblefuzz> everything about this system is odd
<bumblefuzz> the ethernet goes out randomly 3, 4 times a day
<bumblefuzz> programs crash out of nowhere
<bumblefuzz> and it's a brand new install
<bumblefuzz> 20.04
<bumblefuzz> never had an ubuntu system act like this
<bumblefuzz> they've always been rock steady
<lotuspsychje> dmesg to the rescue
<bumblefuzz> I don't know how to read that
<bumblefuzz> can NTFS be read on windows?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<bumblefuzz> brb...hopefully
<oerheks> filemanager + other locations ..
<cloudcell> hello, how can i fix this? "W: Conflicting distribution: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease (expected bionic but got Debian_9.0)" I get this warning when I run sudo apt-get update...
<quadrathoch2> could you paste your sources.list file on paste.ubuntu.com cloudcell
<quadrathoch2> and any file in sources.list.d
<cloudcell> ok, need a sec
<oerheks> mixing debian with ubuntu repos?
<lotuspsychje> frankenbuntu :p
<cloudcell> im on linux mint but it's based on ubuntu (and my community is silent)
<oerheks> that makes it even weirder :-D
<oerheks> mint has its own issues.
<RadSurfer> still can't get 0.20.2 of Stellarium for ubuntu :(
<cloudcell> ok, here's the contents of sources.list:
<cloudcell> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vUksLBLp/
<lotuspsychje> RadSurfer: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<RadSurfer> tecnically, this is 19.10, but I also have 20.04
<oerheks> 19.10 is EOL, dead, as of 17 juli
<RadSurfer> either way, shouuldn't matter, its a Stellarium program!
<lotuspsychje> RadSurfer:19.10 is eol, move to the next asap
<lotuspsychje> !info stellarium
<RadSurfer> I am still quite impressed @how well 19.10 holds up!
<ubottu> stellarium (source: stellarium): real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.3-1build1 (focal), package size 6935 kB, installed size 17955 kB
<oerheks> cloudcell, contact the mint channel
<oerheks> or ##linux ?
<cloudcell> ok
<lotuspsychje> RadSurfer: snap: stellarium-daily  v0.20.2  t4saha
<RadSurfer> There are quite a few changes in 20.04, some subtle, some not
<RadSurfer> didn't think to cheque snap
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/stellarium-daily
<oerheks> or 20 stable https://snapcraft.io/stellarium-plars
<RadSurfer> Stellarium is 20 years young! Imagine!
<lotuspsychje> happy bday
<illuminated> can you use stellarium as a desktop background?  that would be sweet
<scythefwd2> using ubuntu 20.04.. cannot see my chromecast using chromium or chrome.. suggestions?
<DrMax> yo
<DrMax> how do I check my ram under 20.04? memtest86+ apparently doesn't work with EUFI bioses
<oerheks> DrMax, correct, use their iso that supports UEFI https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
<DrMax> thanks
<DrMax> I don't think I have any problems with my ram, but just to make sure
<DrMax> let's try this
<DrMax> bbl
<Jordan_U> DrMax_: Note that memtest86 and memtest86+ are made by different people, and unfortunately memtest86 (that supports UEFI) is proprietary. You can also use the userspace "memtester", (sudo apt install memtester). It can't test memory that's being used by other processes or the kernel, where memtest86(+) can test all of your RAM.
<kylekvk> Hello. I am running Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS, and today, seemingly from nowhere, I can't ping domain names. I get the error "Temporary failure in name resolution". IP addresses are fine, and I have internet. My /etc/netplan file looks fine and I haven't touched it since I installed this years ago. I'm at my wits end and I've tried googling and all
<kylekvk> of the stackoverflow answers. Can someone help?
<oerheks> ah thank you, Jordan_U
<oerheks> ping what domain names?
<oerheks> cloudflare had some issues, but that was yesterday..
<kylekvk> I'm using google.com as a test but I can't ping any.
<kylekvk> My DNS *is* Cloudflare and it started yesterday but I only tried fixing it today
<kylekvk> Plus they're fixed on their end, so I'm not sure what it could be
<kylekvk> Plus it also happens if I change Cloudflare's DNS to google's
<yates> apparently my bios is too old to boot off a live usb drive (ubuntu 20.04) - is there a way to install the iso more directly? it currently has fedora 32 installed.
<arbogt> optical is gross but no reason it wouldn't work
<arbogt> well, lots of reasons, but none you're running into now
<yates> good idea
<oerheks> yates, isoboot, now you have grub installed
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<DrMax> well, that took forever
<sorcerer> ok uhm
<sorcerer> so when i hit the right arrow, it moves my window
<sorcerer> how do i stop this
<Rubato> hi
<ducasse> hi Rubato
<DrMax> sorcerer : probably a misconvigured keyboard short cut? settings->keyboard shortcuts->view split on ...
<DrMax> you'll need to <backspace> it to un-configure the shortcut
<opDispatch> where is the dynamic loader on ubuntu ? find -iname ld-linux.so 2>/dev/null or find -iname ld.so 2>/dev/null returns nothing
<Jordan_U> opDispatch: It should be at /lib/ld-linux.so.2 .
<opDispatch> it was "./lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" actually. I dont know why is there the arch suffix, it's a gitlab runner.
<opDispatch> the little variations between the different distributions are somewhat annoying.
<echoSMILE> Hi, is there any way to put a photo slide at ubuntu lock screen ?
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: use a screensaver?
<echoSMILE> lotuspsychje: yeah, I was thinking about that. Is there any by default ?
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: no, try xscreensaver instead of lock screen
<echoSMILE> I will try. At https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/Slideshows F-spot is mentioned
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: there are photo programs indeed with a slideshow feature
<echoSMILE> lotuspsychje: no, at that link we can read "Slideshow Screensaver
<echoSMILE> Using F-Spot
<echoSMILE> "
<echoSMILE> but is seems F-Spot is no support already
<echoSMILE> Let me try xscreensaver
<acer> hi Any one around to guide me through a situation
<oerheks> ask, wait and see
<acer> yep
<acer> OK
<acer> I am trying to install gdm3 on ubuntu recovery mode from the terminal: I connected to the wifi with wpa_supplicant : But to install I need to open another terminal: What are the key combination to do that?
<oerheks> recovery mode is single user, and a new tty  in a tty?
<oerheks> why do you need a 2nd instance?
<acer> i am  ruungi wpa supplicant , its runs in the backend but doesn't make space for anothe terminal command. i need to apt install gdm3
<acer> the wpa_supplicant process holds the terminal: I am almost noob , but trying to figure out ways by going trhough different search results. This one I couldn't figure out so dropped in here
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> i can't install `nordpass` via `snap` , is there any way i could install nordpass ?
<oerheks> Why cant you install it as snap? https://snapcraft.io/nordpass
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<echoSMILE> What's the daemon that boot xscreensaver ?
<echoSMILE> Somehow the new images files are not updated for xscreensaver.
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: you need to add a startup item in your list with command: xscreensaver -nosplash
<echoSMILE> lotuspsychje: when I started xscreensaver, he ask me something to allow fo it, but now I update the images at the directory but xs refuses to load the new images
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: not sure, i use matrix gl
<echoSMILE> lotuspsychje: the question is "the xscreensaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display":0". Launch it now?"
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: yeah launch now, add the startup item and reboot
<echoSMILE> But the issue is that xscreensaver is trying to load old images and the new ones are ignored
<echoSMILE> at the ~/.xscreensaver the directory is correct
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: wich xscreensaver version are you on?
<echoSMILE> 5.42 ?
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: can this help? https://labs.iamhamy.xyz/posts/ubuntu-add-lockscreen-screensaver-image-slideshow/
<echoSMILE> lotuspsychje: seems to be a bug somewhere, I changed the image directory, and the new images already load. And is a bug in the selection of the directory as well, was needed to type the directory path.
<amuro> What is the difference between the software in apt and snap?
<lotuspsychje> echoSMILE: its not like there are some pics between with other extensions or so?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | amuro come join here please
<ubottu> amuro come join here please: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<echoSMILE> lotuspsychje: only png and jpg
<amuro> ?
<amuro> Which one should I join?
<lotuspsychje> amuro: #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<amuro> Because I installed telegram-cli using apt, I got this error telegram-cli: mtproto-utils.c:101: BN2ull: Assertion `0' failed.
<amuro> Now I remove it and install it using snap, I cant run the telegram-cli in terminal
<amuro> Is this not ubuntu problem?
<NorKle> 4
<NorKle> oops
<Raqbit> Hi! I'm using a Bluetooth keyboard (which uses the hid_apple kernel module) and a Bluetooth mouse with Ubuntu (20.04). Sometimes, when I turn on my laptop & my mouse and keyboard both connect to my laptop, I get a weird issue where my mouse pointer is moving very slow and stutter-y, sometimes even stopping completely for a second. At first I though
<Raqbit> this might be some kind of interference, but after some testing it appears the issues disappear when I type on my keyboard! So if I for instance spam-tap my Caps-lock, my mouse-pointer moves normally. When I don't, my mouse starts to stutter again. I'd like to fix this problem, but I have no idea where to look. Could anyone give me a nudge in the
<Raqbit> right direction?
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: is that an apple mouse 2?
<pikapika> never noticed ubuntu had a sort of app store of its own before
<Raqbit> lotuspsychje, Nope, the mouse is a Logitech MX Vertical and the keyboard is a Keychron K4 (Which apparently uses the hid_apple driver)
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: i had a bit of similar issue on a mac before on early 18.04 with apple magic mouse 2, see bug #1822770
<ubottu> bug 1822770 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Apple magic mouse 2 does not work by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822770
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: but my bug should be solved by now on current kernels
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: are you using gnome BT or blueman?
<Raqbit> yeah, this bug appears to be a bit different. Mine is solved by turning my keyboard off and on again. The weird part is that when I do turn off my keyboard, my mouse pointer just stops moving so I have to turn my mouse off and on again too.
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: wich ubuntu version and kernel is this please?
<Raqbit> I'm using gnome's bluetooth, but afaik they both use bluez's DBUS API's
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: you could try blueman, as with gnome's BT i wasnt able to make mine work
<Raqbit> Ubuntu 20.04 with a 5.4.0-40-generic kernel
<lotuspsychje> ok ty
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: feel free to journalctl -f and disconnect your BT devices and turn back on, and also a pastebin your dmesg, perhaps volunteers can notice something
<pikapika> woah I must say wine has gotten really good
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: discussions in #ubuntu-discuss please
<pikapika> oh, sorry
<Raqbit> lotuspsychje, journal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7dtnkPh7bh/, dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VXz6nJT2jD/
<Raqbit> What I did notice, is that the keyboard seems to register as a mouse too! (`XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keychron K4" (type: MOUSE, id 11)`) This might be related somehow.
<bewees> hi
<bewees> should python point to python2.7 or python3.8?
<pikapika> seems to be 2.7 by default for me
<bewees> for me too, thanks! im going to try installing python-is-python3
<pikapika> What is that?
<pikapika> I think changing python to point to anything other than the default is probably not a good idea in ubuntu
<pikapika> since there might be some os scripts that depend on it
<pikapika> have you considered virtual envs?
<bewees> pikapika: yeah using poetry to create virtualenvs, but poetry yielded a couple of python2.7 warnings, basically poetry picks up /usr/bin/python even though you run it with python3
<compufreak> if you're doing python dev you might want to use something like pyenv instead of relying on system setup
<pikapika> what is poetry? I think I had used venv or something like that
<pikapika> there are a number of different virtual env solutions for python if I remember right
<Guest88699> I have a friend who is constantly updating a file on their computer. I need to have a local copy which gets updated periodically to reflect his changes. I also need to read it with my own script. We're on different networks. What could we use to acheive it? Dropbox doesn't seem to suit because his application & file have their own directory outside of ~/Dropbox (hes on Win, I'm on Ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: can you provide full dmesg please, yours only had few lines
<lotuspsychje> Raqbit: this could be perhaps some bug on Keychron itself, as i found an older similar bug #1814481
<ubottu> bug 1814481 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Keychron K1 keyboard not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814481
<Guest88699> Looks like syncthing is what I'm looking for
<geosmile> Is there a python tool to maintain authenticated PPAs? Preferably something that can only be accessed if there is a key
<c001os> Hi!  need to restore from folder backup my mysql databases. I have a complete /var/lib/mysql folder backed up with all the files. I have a fresh install of mysql. I copied back from the backup the databse folders and all of the ibdata and ib_logfile files. I set up the permissions for the new files with chown -R mysql:mysql. The server starts without problems but cant "see" the databases copied from backup if i list the databases from mysql pr
<pikapika> If I ever have a need to compile and install something, should it be preferable to first turn it into an apt package?
<geosmile> pikapika, deb package you mean? Those are fast and easy to install, assuming they are tested and work of course.
<pikapika> Yes deb first then a local repository to make versioning, uninstalling etc easy
<pikapika> *local apt
<pikapika> ie say some software is only available as a source tarball
<pikapika> Would it be better to first package it up as a deb then deploy to a local apt archive than to directly configure and make the thing?
<geosmile> pikapika, I am looking for information on how to host a apt repo so that i can download and update packages from there
<geosmile> pikapika, that way I can distribute software - I am looking for an authenticated way of hosting a ppa repo
<pikapika> You mean make a relevant subset of ubuntu's repo on a local system then use it to install things?
<geosmile> so far the tools I've found are not very well maintained/or easy to use
<pikapika> Or for your own software
<geosmile> pikapika, I mean a url that you can add using add-apt-repo - for my own software
<pikapika> I don't know myself yet
<pikapika> Of course it is relevant to my issue too
<pikapika> but it is only something I'd need to do the time I have a need to install some tarball
<geosmile> pikapika, https://medium.com/sqooba/create-your-own-custom-and-authenticated-apt-repository-1e4a4cf0b864
<pikapika> because I'd rather not have a tarball shit out files willy nilly all over the system without any control of versioning, uninstalling etc
<geosmile> pikapika, it still looks brittle and painful.
<pikapika> so I'd rather first turn it into a deb then an apt package
<geosmile> pikapika, exactly my use case then - I currently use git clone to install things - not even tar
<pikapika> I see
<pikapika> Building and preparing packages for installation is such a hard and boring task. We can't thank the people maintaining Ubuntu enough for this task
<pavlos> pikapika: this may help ... https://linuxconfig.org/easy-way-to-create-a-debian-package-and-local-package-repository
<bumblefuzzz> so, I was able to install windows alongside ubuntu in a different partition
<bumblefuzzz> now, I want the grub bootloader to come up and give me the option of booting ubuntu or windows
<bumblefuzzz> right now, I have to go into the bios and change the boot order in order to change the OS
<bumblefuzzz> how can I add windows to the GRUB options?
<pikapika> yes
<pikapika> grub has a config file somewhere I believe
<pikapika> or do you mean grub isn't showing up at all at boot time?
<pikapika> pavlos, wonderful thanks.
<pikapika> bumblefuzzz, wait
<pikapika> Why does changing boot order at bios work?
<pikapika> Unless your "different partition" really meant a different harddisk and you have multiple hard disks in your system
<pavlos> bumblefuzzz: so, ubuntu is on /dev/sda and win on dev/sdb I assume grubloader on sda so "grub-install /dev/sda" should find all OS
<pikapika> Looks like someones rebooting :D
<pikapika> pavlos, thats the thing though shouldn't a bios boot order change imply these are on two different physical drives?
<pavlos> bumblefuzzz: no b/c you could install both win and ubuntu in one drive, half of it win, half of it ubuntu and a tiny bootloader at the beginning of the drive
<pikapika> yes but at bios time it should not be possible to distinguish partitions
<pavlos> bumblefuzzz: you could boot off a usb stick as LIVE and use boot-repair to fix your grub, I'll find the link
<pikapika> pavlos, he's quit
<pavlos> oh well ...
<pikapika> But I hope you grokked what I meant
<pikapika> The listing of possible bootable devices at BIOS boot time would be a listing of actual physical devices
<pikapika> and it won't have any idea of partitions at that time right?
<pavlos> it boots off a device first (sda or sdb or sdc) then identify partition
<pikapika> So if changing boot order at BIOS time changes the OS
<pikapika> either he has multiple drives or he somehow hasn't actually installed ubuntu to the hard disk and is booting from the live usb
<pikapika> pavlos, yes thats what the bootloader does
<pavlos> possibly he had two grubs, one for ubuntu and one for win ... since he did not provide info how he install win alongside ubuntu, we just speculate
<pikapika> But he claims instead that simply changing boot order at BIOS time selects his os
<pikapika> Basically what I am saying is
<pikapika> GRUB occurs *after* BIOS has done its work
<pikapika> If an action at the BIOS stage is changing the OS booted, something seems a bit funky
<pavlos> you can config grub to boot ubuntu on sda and other OS on sdb ... we dont even know if he used EFI
<pikapika> Yes and my point is GRUB comes into effect after BIOS not before
<pikapika> and he said changing boot order of devices at BIOS is changing the os booted
<pavlos> correct, did I write otherwise?
<pikapika> so what I am trying to say is i don't think its grub that is causing this
<pavlos> he probably had 2 separate disks, tell bios to boot sda -> ubuntu, tell bios to boot sdb -> win
<pavlos> each disk had their own mbr
<pikapika> Yeah thats what I was guessing
<pikapika> that there must be two physical disks
<pikapika> Btw
<pikapika> What is the opinion here regarding a distro upgrade vs a fresh install?
<pikapika> I think I should start documenting all the changes to system configuration, custom scripts etc I have made
<pikapika> Just in case the upgrade causes problems and I need to do a fresh install that is
<pikapika> since we were speaking of bootloaders
<pikapika> Is there any way to copy over the system to an external hard disk and make it bootable from there, as a safety measure prior to upgrade/reinstall?
<Raqbit> lotuspsychje, that's a different issue I also had when using this keyboard, but it was solved by comment #19 in that thread. This issue is all about how my mouse starts stuttering when the keyboard is connected (And stops stuttering when I type on the keyboard)
<pikapika> It seems I wasn't the only one, apparently LTS to LTS upgrades have caused issues for others too
<bewees> where are the logs in ubuntu windows subsystem?
<bewees> /var/log is empty
<tomreyn> !WSL | bewees
<ubottu> bewees: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<bewees> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> if you have generic questions, here is fine, though
<tomreyn> bewees: this may actually be a generic question. since ~ ubuntu 18.04 LTS, a logging system was introduced, which is sytemd-journald. you can read its logs using the    journalctl    command.
<tomreyn> for exmple, to get the fully logs of the current boot, use   journalctl -b     or, to get just the kernel messages, use    journalctl -k
<bewees> tomreyn: wsl doesn't ship systemd, i worry its a wsl specific question, because it misses some stuff
<tomreyn> i assume wsl2 does ship systemd, but have not checked. you're probably on wsl1 then, and then i agree.
<bewees> oh
<bewees> thank you tomreyn! going to try wsl2
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<pikapika> Uptill what point does journalctl store its logs? Current session? Current day? Last 1000 events?
<pikapika> well it definitely seems to be rather huge, pager took a lot of effort to show the last parts of the log lol
<tomreyn> you don't usually want to look at everything at once.
<tomreyn> here's the linuxatemyram.com equivalent for journald and disk space https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1790205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790205 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd journals take up a lot of space, and it's not obvious how much is used, and what the upper limit is." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<cow0w> Hi, I had JetBrains Mono font installed in ubuntu16 which worked perfect, after upgrade to 20.04 for some reason I see it like in a unicode format, a box with numbers.. any idea why?
<tomreyn> maybe the font is no longer installed, just the font manager isn't aware of it.
<tomreyn> that or the font was in a format that's no longer supported.
<pavlos> cow0w: https://www.guyrutenberg.com/2020/01/29/install-jetbrains-mono-in-debian-ubuntu/
<cow0w> pavlos, I copied the entire directory, though I've also did fc-cache -v -f.. is there a requirement maybe for some fonts? I see few other in font-manager that are like this.. also seems that the text is kind of blurry. I wonder if all is connected or different problems
<pavlos> cow0w: I did the wget, mv them to /usr/share/fonts/ installed font-manager, started font-manager, I can see the JetBrains Mono font ... all in ubuntu 20.04
<pavlos> https://imgur.com/a/pNdVyGP
<filohuhum> hey guys, quick qustion.. is there any way of disable unity compiz plugin permanently in ubuntu 16.04?
<cow0w> Yeah I don't think it's an actual problem with the font.. I'll try to keep check this.. any way have to do.. and thanks pavlos! enjoy the font in the meanwhile;p
<cow0w> go*
<regedit> hello
<regedit> if i want to shred my hosting account / VPS but i'm not able to just write zeros all over the disk, is there a way to recursively replace every byte in every file in certain folders with 0s?
<regedit> ex. i dont want to just delete my files; i want to digitally shred them first
<npcd> regedit: https://linux.die.net/man/1/shred
<npcd> Though they probably used SSDs so it's a bit redundant
<npcd> use*
<illuminated> I have a loop device mounted that I did not mount
<illuminated> in /root/snap/core
<illuminated> should I be concerned?
<regedit> npcd: cool lemme look into that. doesnt seem to have a recursive option.. does it operate only on a single file-by-file basis?
<npcd> regedit: Yes but just execute it through find or something
<ducasse> illuminated: that's a snap, they all use loop devices
<illuminated> ducasse: how do I find out what is running in the snap?
<regedit> npcd: i see ok thanks
<Woet> regedit: or just boot into a DBAN ISO.
<npcd> illuminated: snap is a type of package manager, so those loopback devices are essentially self-contained programs
<ducasse> illuminated: 'snap list' should tell you which are installed
<npcd> I recommend switching it out for flatpak though
<regedit> Woet: this is a semi-managed VPS from a hosting provider.. i don't have that kind of server access
<illuminated> thanks guys
<pavlos> regedit: sudo apt-get install secure-delete
<coconut> Hi. I added myself a .Xmodmap file for natural scrolling on both touchpad and mouse, but now my mate-terminal and tilda do not scroll that way, while all other apps do. Any way i can fix this?
<coconut> If i undo xmodmap and use the natural setting from control center > mouse, my terminal and tilda do work well, but then not which my mouse..
<coconut> Unfortunately I do not see any way to fix this.
<xbfrog> hplip installed and officejet 6978 software. settings are set to print on both sides of the page short edge. but the second page is upside down. I cannot find any settings to change this. any ideas how?
<bewees> tomreyn: hm im now in wsl2, it says "system has not been booted with systemd as init system (PID 1). Can't operate"
<akik> if wsl doesn't ship systemd, how is it running current distros?
<akik> or is it just starting a shell for you?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | bewees
<ubottu> bewees: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<ducasse> akik: ^^ sorry
<WaV> Anyone know why a vnc connection would close (regardless of vnc client) from within a local network after a brief moment of being connected? Any VNC connections attempted from outside the network work just fine. What's even more interesting is if I use a computer from within the same network to connect, it will not experience the connection drops if I connect to a VPN first (outside the network).
<makara> hi. I can't update from, or ping, za.archive.ubuntu.com
<WaV> VNC server is Vino if it helps.
<akik> i just can't stand this channel's policies :)
<bewees> (but nvm I found how to enable the syslog, had to run the service, didnt start automatically, so im fine with init)
<WaV> VNC connections are initiated via a SSH tunnel whether within or outside local network.
<pavlos> WaV: you're trying something like "ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l remoteuser remoteip" but if you do it outside your localnetwork, it fails?
<WaV> Similar command, but no - not exactly. From within local network, it connects for a brief period - usually no longer than 30 seconds (sometimes as little as 5 seconds) - then closes abruptly; however, from outside the network, any computer from the Internet connects just fine until that person closes the connection on their end.
<WaV> the local network is the problem, not Internet connections.
<tatertots> WaV: can you run a persistent ping then reproduce the VNC problem ?
<tatertots> WaV: go try that and report results
<pikapika> Can the output format of tools such as fdisk et al be assumed to be fixed in format for the purposes of scripting or can they change any time in some future version without warning?
<WaV> tatertots: ping from where? vnc client to vnc server from within the local network?
<tatertots> WaV: if you have to ask that , it may not be worth investigating
<tatertots> WaV: can the two computers involved ping successfully when this VNC issue occurs?
<tatertots> WaV: i'm running out of other ways to say that
<pavlos> WaV: have you modded timeout parms in ssh / sshd ?
<WaV> 0% packetloss from client to server. 3-5ms response time
<WaV> tatertots: ^
<tatertots> WaV: can the two computers involved ping successfully when this VNC issue occurs?
<WaV> pavlos: I don't believe so, no. Let me investigate sshd_config
<tatertots> WaV: ideally your answer is a clear yes or no
<WaV> tatertots: yes. I just replicated the issue and ran consistent ping while happending.
<tatertots> WaV: and ideally you understand that what that means is the computers maintain communication with one another when this "VNC" issue occurs
<tatertots> WaV: you should now check your logs related to the "application" (in OSI model context) VNC
<tatertots> WaV: check your VNC related logs
<WaV> tatertots: thanks
<WaV> pavlos: ClientAliveInterval and ClientAliveCount are commented out in sshd_config
<pavlos> WaV: I think ssh works fine (local/remote), the issue seems to be with vino-server
<WaV> Whenever the client closes, the only log available on the server side is "Client localhost gone"
<Aavar_> I am trying to run x-programs via ssh. I had this issue earlier, but I dont remember the solution :( I have tried to run ssh -x and ssh -X with the same result.
<Aavar_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y9GVMF3g2K/
<pavlos> ssh -X remoteip xclock works fine
<tatertots> WaV: did you look at logs on BOTH sides?
<Aavar_> pavlos: "Error: Can't open display:"
<Aavar_> pavlos: works fine against a 18.04 server I have, but not against this 20.04-server
<pavlos> Aavar_: you need to export DISPLAY=ip:0, maybe the 18.04 has xhosts + to allow anyone to connect
<pavlos> I always try with xclock then continue with other Xapps
<Aavar_> pavlos: there it worked for some reason... don't know why... weird
<WaV> tatertots: Vino doesn't report very much of anything other than the connection was terminated. Also, neither the app on my phone, nor the program on the other computers that I'm testing from are providing logs.
<pavlos> so xclock works but the other app does not?
<Aavar_> pavlos: now everything works... did the exact same again and it worked...
<pavlos> ok, good deal.
<tomreyn> bewees: so i was wrong about assuming wsl2 would use systemd. thanks for letting me know.
<bewees> tomreyn: yeah, also i read something about it missing on its github issue page. but my actual issue was that I didn't find any syslogs. found the cause, rsyslog wasnt started automatically :-)
<tomreyn> bewees: maybe for lack of a compatible init system. ;-)
<pavlos> WaV: on the remote system, netstat -plant ... does it show vino-server on port 5900 listening?
<WaV> pavlos: yes.
<WaV> pavlos: shows it listening on 127.0.0.1 interface as expected so that only access is via ssh tunnell
<pavlos> WaV: my line is tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1316/vino-server
<WaV> pavlos: Yours must be facing the Internet
<pavlos> WaV: just my local network, nothing is exposed to the Internet except the firewall
<WaV> pavlos: I just set vino up the way yours is setup (to listen on any interface as opposed to the loopback interface), and it is still closing unexpectedly on the client side.
<pavlos> WaV: is the client to blame? can you try your test via another client (computer/laptop/etc)
<pavlos> just thinking out loud where the issue is ...
<WaV> pavlos: I've tested 3 different clients on 3 different computers
<WaV> I'm about ready to just say screw it tbh
<WaV> Like I said, via the Internet the clients don't drop. But from within the local network is when the problem occurs.
<zealsham> does anyone know how i can out N number of lines from a file and also delete those lines from the file ?
<pavlos> WaV: an you try "tcpdump port 5900" on remote and see the chatter?
<tomreyn> WaV: the symptom you're describing could be caused by a badly configured NAT gateway dropping some TCP packets. you would see this in a teaffic dumpt.
<tomreyn> * packet dump, i.e. tcpdump, as pavlos just suggested
<pavlos> zealsham: sed -e '/pattern/,+5d' file.txt will delete 5 lines AFTER pattern match
<WaV> tomreyn / pavlos: tcpdump produces a bunch of chksum incorrect messages
<WaV> tomreyn / pavlos: But it also does the same exact thing for connections that are working as intended.
<pavlos> WaV: is this an example of what you see, cksum 0xc6b8 (incorrect -> 0x1785), seq 101136035:101156027
<WaV> yes
<WaV> pavlos: ^
<pavlos> WaV: there seems to be an issue with the NIC on the remote system, one suggestion is, "sudo ethtool -K eth0 rx off tx off" (turning off hardware checksum offloading)
<WaV> pavlos: I believe I overlooked something in tcpdump that may be of some importance. One moment. Trying to replicate.
<WaV> nevermind. I saw packets dropping, but packets also appear to be dropping on connections that aren't experiencing issues.
<pavlos> WaV: I have sudo tcpdump -XX port 5900 from an ssh session and I vnc to that remote, I see packets flying, no checksum errors
<pavlos> WaV: this will show hex/ascii output
<WaV> pavlos: I temporarily turned off offloading and that didn't make a difference in rectifying the perceived problem nor did it stop packets from dropping.
<pavlos> WaV: ok, I'll research more ...
<WaV> pavlos: Only if you have nothing better to do. I'm taking a break.
<tomreyn> i'd just setup a simple tcp connection between both ends using netcat, and see whether this also drops.
<tomreyn> if you have no firewalls restricting traffic between those systems / networks: (a) on the host (where the vnc server runs): nc -vvl 1234   (b) on the client (where the vnc client runs): nc -vv HOST_IP 1234    (c) then type a bit on the client window and on the server window and see how what you type arrives on the other end. and keep both running for a bit longer than it normally takes for the conneciton to drop.
<tomreyn> finally ctrl-c to quit (on either side).
<tomreyn> if the connection is intially established, then fails unexpectedly, you most likely have a networking problem.
<WaV> tomreyn: Not sure if its worth mentioning, but ssh sessions from within the network last infinitely long until the client disconnects. But I'll try your suggestion and leave the connection open
<tomreyn> WaV: it can matter whether traffic actually flows over the link or you just have the connection open
<WaV> tomreyn: I have the connection open and have typed over 200 lines of random letters and characters with no issues, lol.
<WaV> brb
<SrPx> I'm trying lemonbar, but it doesn't respect the DPI config and thus appears to small on my screen. How can I make it bigger?
<pavlos> WaV: the problem occurs within the local network. So, lets assume your network is 192.168.1.10 (client) and .20 (vino-server). Is there a bunch of switches connecting those systems? you can try, iperf3 -s (on vino), iperf3 -c vino-ip (on client) which will transfer 1.08 GB. Do you get about 932 Mbps?
<WaV> pavlos: It is just one Linksys 8-port wifi access point/router
<WaV> pavlos: Transferred 1.10GB @ 941Mbits/sec
<ZPQ> do anyone know a good gfx benchmark program for Ubuntu?
<pavlos> WaV: I dont know if some setting in the Linksys router muddies up the internal network traffic. Getting checksum errors does not make sense.
<ZPQ> Ubuntu 16.04, even
<quadrathoch2> ZPQ something like this? https://gfxbench.com/result.jsp?benchmark=gfx40
<ZPQ> quadrathoch2: yes, but I would prefer a .deb
<ZPQ> quadrathoch2: but I that may be the thing a looking for
<abdulhakeem> If I have a boot ssd and then separate HDDs that are part of an LVM LV, and then I reinstall Ubuntu on the boot drive, is the LVM pool still intact? Is the data lost?
<tomreyn> ZPQ: glmark2 is very simple, but depending on what your goals are, might suffice.
<tds> abdulhakeem: is this VG only on the HDDs?
<tds> it's likely not lost, but `pvs` would be a good starting point to see what's going on
<abdulhakeem> yeah its only on the HDDs
<abdulhakeem> boot SSD  is completely separate
<ZPQ> tomreyn: testing now... :-)
<tomreyn> ZPQ: what's your goal in testing this, which hardware do you have, and don't you expect better performance on a newer ubuntu release?
<ZPQ> tomreyn: just test if the driver for my nvidia-gfx card works as it should, I had som issus with it in my laptop
<tomreyn> i see
<ZPQ> tomreyn: I need to run 2 rounds, one with internal gfx and one with nvidia gfx to see if it's faster. nvidia gfx was feeling sluggish
<tomreyn> i see more now.
<ZPQ> tomreyn: but the have to wait, I watching F1 right now :-)
<ZPQ> that, even
